#kubuntu 2005-08-08
* bwb yawns
<Aapzak> I dislike the java crap which is not rendered by konqueror. I can't empty my hattrick team ;0
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> damn laptop keyboard
<Aapzak> now I have to boot up that meganice and megabig firefix
<Aapzak> damn laptop keyboard
<Aapzak> firefox
* lscd sighs and hates her dvd burner
<Aapzak> you too?
<lscd> hmm?
<lscd> it just made another coaster (burning a kubuntu cd)
<Aapzak> I have to burn everything on 4x or else ...
<lscd> hehe
<Aapzak> its more that my xbox totally screws up
<lscd> mine refuses to acknowledge that the cheaper blank dvds from around here are actually dvds
<Aapzak> pfff, that sucks, what does you burner think it is then?
<lscd> and it's been coastering about every odd thing lately, and one of my dvds had some interesting data corruption issues
<lscd> it just tells me that the opc fails
<Aapzak> I baked a CRC fest the other day, very weird
<Aapzak> I burned a full speed copy of an fat32 dir. The guy using windows who the disk was for could not read it at all, crc errors all over the disk
<lscd> ick
<lscd> i like my old cdburner better, but it's in my sister's room
<Aapzak> and?
<lscd> hm? it's half past midnight
<Aapzak> thats on the other side of the castle? ah, right
<lscd> everyone would get pissed at me if i went over, booted her computer, and used it
<Aapzak> lol
<Aapzak> CET for you then ..
<lscd> ayeup, switzerland
<Aapzak> lovely
<lscd> could be worse
<lscd> and you?
<Aapzak> yeah, specially during winter :)
<Aapzak> Holland
<Aapzak> I love to board, so the snow would be more than welcome
<lscd> snowboard?
<Aapzak> we have no hills either, so we need to get to the alps anyway
<Aapzak> yeah
<lscd> hehe
<lscd> i shattered an elbow at that :p
<Aapzak> and since it's on;y a 10 hour drive, it's not that bad
<Aapzak> yeah, you can fall pretty hard
<lscd> yeah
<lscd> i broke it in 4 places and needed tons of metal for a year
<Aapzak> pfff, thats terrible
<lscd> yeah, i was on a school trip; another guy brokes his even worse
<Aapzak> damn
<lscd> mine's pretty much ok though, just a bit weaker, and i can forget about doing pushups/chinups
<Aapzak> if you break your elbow, do you break your underarm, or upperarm?
<lscd> hm? it was the actual elbow, and i shattered it, not my upper or lower arm
<Aapzak> I broke my ancle once, 3 places, but thats really the bottom of your chin?? (underleg)
<lscd> no, that's not your heel
<Aapzak> nope
<Aapzak> legg
<lscd> yeah
<Aapzak> I'd hate to hurt my arms :)
<lscd> i was thinking that heel might've been what you meant by 'bottom of your chin', since well, your actual chin isn't around there ;)
<lscd> eh, it's a pain - i've broken both of my wrists too
<niktaris> I was wondering if there are some instructions on how to build (not remaster) a live cd using d-i and casper
<Aapzak> boarding too?
<lscd> but never a finger, so i've always been able to type, so not that big a deal ;)
<Aapzak> :)
<lscd> no, one at school with the equipment on the playground, and one roller blading
<Aapzak> you break a lot
<lscd> eh, those're my only breaks
<Aapzak> me too, I break easyly
<lscd> but yeah - i prefer computers to, say, sports for a reason ;)
<lscd> i don't get worse than sore wrists here
<lscd> ok, and back and eyes ;)
<Aapzak> lol, my butt hurts, my back, arms. All that from NOT using the computer for a week, after I got back everything felt like RSI :)
<lscd> lol, what were you doing for the week?
<Aapzak> walking around, playing with my kids, swimming
<Aapzak> basicly being a kewl dad
<Aapzak> :)
<lscd> ahhh
* lscd suspects that you're older than i am ^-^
<Aapzak> prolly
<Aapzak> 32
<lscd> yep
<Aapzak> my oldest is 4 allready, soon 5
<lscd> some guys studying cs with me are that old
<lscd> cool
<Aapzak> I just finished 1.5 years ago, cs too
<Aapzak> so I'm one of them :)
<lscd> with a bachelor's degree?
<Aapzak> yep
<lscd> pfft, naw, you must've been about the average age here when you started ;)
<Aapzak> lol
<Aapzak> started at 24
<Aapzak> so I took my time, but not that much :)
<lscd> eh, ok, so you were younger than the average here then, i think
<Aapzak> oldies then
<lscd> hm, ~6 years? that's a chunk
<Aapzak> hmmz, thats good or bad? :)
<lscd> neutral, just means 'a sort of big amount' :)
<Aapzak> anyway, my son got really realy angry with my employer because he made me go to work again. He called me during the day to tell me that :)
<Aapzak> lol
<Aapzak> my english sucks
<Aapzak> i'll survive anyway
<Aapzak> we'll
<lscd> ehh, your english isn't that bad
<Aapzak> gtg now, battery is almost empty and since I'm working again tomorrow, I might as just get some sleep
<lscd> eh, sleep well
<Aapzak> not that bad, true, 
<lscd> it's pretty decent, actually
<Aapzak> but I'm, searching for words and make silly mistakes
<lscd> yeah, vocab is hard
<Aapzak> I wrote something once in which I used 'wondering around' a couple of times. funny mistake
<lscd> lol :)
<Aapzak> thats what I'm struggeling with, and 'easyly'
<Aapzak> easely
<Aapzak> easaly
<Aapzak> dunno
<lscd> easily
<Aapzak> haven't tried thatone yet :)
<lscd> it is that one :)
<Aapzak> good/
<lscd> (english is my first language)
<Aapzak> ah,
<Aapzak> that explains a lot
<Aapzak> well, sleep well too, we'll talk later 
<lscd> thanks
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> ciao!
<lscd> gr.... my bloody mac is refusing to boot off the cdrom drive
<lscd> ciao
<lscd> notte ;)
<Aapzak> :)
<jwir3> hey everyone.  I am trying to setup a wireless card (cisco aironet 350) onto a wpa network.  I can't seem to get wpa_supplicant to work correctly.  The config file is setup correctly, but I don't know what driver to use.  Anyone have success with this?
<goldfish> ok i have a problem.
<boga> What does VmSize and VmRss mean in KDE's ksysguard?
<goldfish> anytime i try to install anything i get ...
<goldfish> Errors were encountered while processing:
<goldfish>  gtkboard
<goldfish> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aseigo> VmSize is the total amount of memory the OS has let that app earmark
<goldfish> hmm.
<aseigo> RSS is "resident set size" and is approximately the amount of actual RAM the app is using, minus shared libraries, swapped out bits, etc
<boga> thanx aseigo, but the first answer is not very clear, and the app does not have anyting to explain this!
<aseigo> boga: you mean the answer re:VmSize is not particularly clear?
<boga> aseigo: yes, 
<boga> The bit "...has let that app earmark" is not understood
<aseigo> boga: VmSize is the total amount of RAM that the application is using. some (or a lot) of that may also be shared with other applications, though, in the form of shared libraries and what not
<boga> ok
<boga> because I am running NX and was looking for how much resources I have left.
<aseigo> boga: ah.. you want the total size minus buffers and cache
<boga> aseigo: possible to obtain that?
<aseigo> boga: yes. easiest way to find totals in the GUI is to open KInfoCenter and click on the memory page
<aseigo> boga: or if you wish to use the command line, `free`
<aseigo> boga: the memory page in Kinfocenter shows usage live though =)
<boga> thanx...and by the way, if you are the PLASMA guru, I appreciate your work and enjoy reading your insights, though I did not agree with your "praise" of HP a while back.
<boga> holy Christ! I have 3.9 MB of memory left!
<aseigo> boga: yeah, that's me
<bretzel> Hello -- Is it safe to get kde-342 from the kubuntu repos while I am using Ubuntu ?
<aseigo> boga: remember that you want to MINUS the buffers and cache
<aseigo> boga: linux tries to keep your RAM used by filling up the RAM not needed by apps with disk caches.. sort of like an automatic, auto-resizing ram disk
<drunkchmod> aseigo: does this make linux system run hotter than windows system with more RAM being in use?
<boga> Ok. I should not be worries after all
<aseigo> drunkchmod: no
<boga> it even says so in the tooltips
<aseigo> drunkchmod: if anything it keeps it down by not hitting disk as much
<aseigo> boga: hoorah for tooltips! =))
<drunkchmod> aseigo: very good
<drunkchmod> bretzel: you desire to use kubuntu on your ubuntu system?
<boga> aseigo: That's you...wow. Now this might be offtopic but I'll praise HP once I can download their Linux printer drivers from HP.com
<boga> Since they "support" Linux, they should have a Linux driver section just like they do for Windows.
* aseigo laughs
<aseigo> usually the best you can get is a link from the drivers page for the printer
<aseigo> thought usually the most recent printer drivers are included with your linux install these days
<bretzel> drunkchmod: Why not ? :-)
<boga> That's not the point. Imagine yrself infronf of a PHB,,,trying to justify an HO printer, but have to go to a 3rd party site to get drivers in order to use some of its unique capabilities!
<bretzel> drunkchmod: Especialy for Kdevelop (3.1.2)
<boga> We lost out to Windows at my company this way
<boga> there I was, going to linuxprinting.com...for an HP printer I claimed was supported by HP!
<aseigo> well, this is where salesmanship helps =)
<boga> aseigo: It was hard...infact Windows beat us there.
<aseigo> at that point i usually point out that the Linux ecosystem works differently, and BETTER, in this way than many others
<aseigo> instead of having to scour the internet for drivers, we usually have them all assembled in one place
<boga> well, not when you have others claiming a solution with "known" places for support.
<aseigo> our achiles heel is that we don't always have the breadth of drivers available, but what is there is usually already categorized
<aseigo> yes, "known" as in "N different locations for N different solutions"
<aseigo> which is silly, really, when you think about it
<boga> Well, if HP had put these drivers on their page, we'd be OK now. After all, they "support" Linux right?
<aseigo> in an environment where cooperation is encouraged, people help each other find the best solutions. so instead of looking for the "right" printer driver, if it exists it's likely well categorized with all the other ones
<aseigo> boga: not really. i mean, yes, it would be nice to see more visible signs of support, but i really hate having to dig through every vendor's unique website and deciphering their specific download system
<boga> But why won't they put these drivers there? WHY?
<aseigo> boga: much nicer is when they are all pooled together with consistent documentation and access features
<aseigo> market realities.
<boga> That's not the way decision makers see things.
<aseigo> not enough of a desktop market to make waves far enough ashore to reach the people who manage those websites, primariliy
<boga> when you claim support, verification is made by visiting yr site.
<aseigo> boga: as i said, this is where salesmanship comes into play. decision makers are often wrong ;) but are almost always willing to discover new and better ways of doing things
<lscd> boga: decision makers don't see things in one unified way
<boga> Not when you have another vendor with all sorts of relevant sites...meanwhile, you present Linuxprinnn.com, linuxhhh.net 
<boga> so I see we have a long way to go
<boga> when IBM fully put Linux support on its site, sales went thru the roof.
<lscd> lobby hp
<boga> PHBs suddenly had where to go.
<aseigo> yes, i agree that the more visible support we get the better we do
<aseigo> but we also can't sit around and wait for vendors, because in no small part they are also waiting for us
<aseigo> so we both wait, sitting on our hands
<boga> aseigo...nice chat & by the way I am in Canada...how are you on the west coast?
<aseigo> ah! a fellow canuck! wonderful .. things are pretty good out here .. i'm in calgary though right now, not on the coast.
<aseigo> where abouts are you?
<boga> Toronto...I'm not fully Canadian, just a resident.
<boga> I missed the stspede
<boga> stampede
<aseigo> boga: bah, if you live here, you're canadian for all that it matters =) we are the melting pot country of the world after all ... where are you from originally? and how long in toronto?
<aseigo> and if you do make it out for stampede next year, be sure to look me up +)
<boga> Uganda...close to 3 years
<boga> I wish I could do more for KDE
<lscd> yey, more canadians
<lscd> aseigo: i used to live in edmonton
<boga> The problem is that I am no coder
<aseigo> ca - na - da! ca - na - da! ;)
<boga> ohh
<supernix> hiya gang
<boga> Edmonton is sooooo cold I hear
<supernix> I was curious if they have a banner for Kubuntu ?
<aseigo> boga: well, there's a lot of non-coding stuff to do in kde
<lscd> boga: only in winter
<lscd> and the winter is long ;)
<aseigo> boga: testing, bug triage, documentation, translations, websites, promo ...
<boga> I hear so...but I must admit I am lazy. I am looking at writing some documentation
<boga> there are so many apps. I use Konqui mostly
<boga> may be that's wahere I should start
<supernix> hmmm I guess not
<aseigo> supernix: a banner?
<aseigo> supernix: you mean for websites?
<supernix> Yes like for a website
<aseigo> supernix: a full size one like an advertisment, or those small little "brilliant buttons"
<supernix> actually it would be nicer to have a banner at the top that is the most noticeable section
<McScruff> how can i get shockwave in konqueror
<luminerd> what differs this channel from #ubuntu?
<aseigo> luminerd: the 'k'. =P
<supernix> I thought about adding one to my site at www.shotokansite.com to help promote kubuntu
<luminerd> aseigo, lol, yea, but what kind of discussion?
<aseigo> McScruff: unfortunately, AFAIK, the newest shockwave only comes as a mozilla plugin and konqi only supports the older NS4 standard
<aseigo> luminerd: pretty much everything kubuntu.. so ubuntu but with less gnome and more kde talk =)
<McScruff> damn it, i wanted a firefox free pc
<McScruff> now i need to install firefox, is there a .deb for 1.0.6?
<aseigo> supernix: i don't think there is one of those, no... ask Riddell next time he's around there
<luminerd> aseigo, lol, ok
<supernix> ok ty aseigo shame though
<supernix> We don't get a million hits a month but every little bit helps
<aseigo> supernix: i'm sure it's probably just because nobody has asked yet =) if you're decent with the gimp you may even want to do one up yourself and contribute it back
<aseigo> supernix: yes, every bit does indeed help
<supernix> I just noticed that Ubuntu is still #1 on distrowatch.com
* aseigo notes distrowatch isn't exactly bellweather of the linux world
<boga> McScruff: "apt-get -update" && "apt-get -upgrade" as root of course
<supernix> I did the banner that is there with photoshop but that was a long time ago and so far I don't know anything about gimp much
<supernix> What do you mean by not being bellweather ?
<McScruff> boga, dont want whole system updated :)
<boga> McScruff: then I am lost...you could google it
<McScruff> apt-get install mozilla-firefox will do
<McScruff> WTF it doesnt open!!! firefox wont open!!!!!
<supernix> aseigo: what does bellweather mean ?
<aseigo> supernix: a measuring guide, if you will
<luminerd> 5.04 the most recent good one?
<supernix> oic
<supernix> what is the best bellweather then ?
<luminerd> Kubuntu 5.04 is that the most recent/stable (enough) version?  If there's a better one considered unstable, but not really unstable, I'd still like it I think....but if I'll be aptitude'ing the rest anyway I suppose it doesn't matter even if I get Ubuntu v 1.0? lol
<crimsun> yes
<luminerd> thanks crimsun 
<luminerd> how do I do a 2.6 kernel install?
<luminerd> with debian it's linux26 option at boot, is that the same here?
<lscd> as far as i can tell, kubuntu is 2.6 by default
* P3L|C4N0 o/ Hi people
<crimsun> it is 2.6.10 by default
<granbar> You all should download kubuntu kernel 3.2
<lscd> hah, very funny
<luminerd> thanks guys
<lscd> and gcc 2.7?
<granbar> GVB is the new shit. GNU Visual Basic
<luminerd> why is my ps/2 keyboard not working?  I press enter at the boot screen, and then when I get to the language selection, it won't work to select english.
<luminerd> nvm, rebooted and it worked
<Jeezis> i suggest adding the ubuntu-backports repositories, theres a lot of nifty stuff on there
<luminerd> Hello?
<luminerd> my mouse doesn't work! :(
<granbar> modprobe it
<granbar> good night
<luminerd> ...........
<luminerd> modprobe wtf?
<lscd> the way you load drivers under linux without rebooting
<lscd> ok, what kind of mouse is it?
<luminerd> lscd, ps/2
<lscd> lsmod | grep psmouse
<luminerd> psmouse 19336 0
<lscd> ok, so modprobe won't help ;)
<lscd> does it not move at all when you wiggle it?
<luminerd> nope :(
<luminerd> should I cat it?
<lscd> i'd recommend using od, but sure, give that a try
<luminerd> od?
<luminerd> either way I forget what command to run :P
<lscd> like cat, but it deals with binary data [like you'll get from your mouse]  without corrupting your terminal
<lscd> od /dev/psaux perhaps
<luminerd> permission denied, lscd :(
<lscd> sudo od /dev/psaux
<lscd> you need root perms
<luminerd> ok...so what now?
<lscd> well, wiggle the mouse
<lscd> does a bunch of stuff appear?
<luminerd> nothing
<lscd> ok, check that it's plugged in tightly
<lscd> and that you're using the right mouse 
<luminerd> it is
<luminerd> lol
<luminerd> I am
<lscd> dmesg
<luminerd> eth0: link down
<luminerd> that's just another problem :(
<luminerd> lscd, any ideas?
<lscd> yeah, it is weird....
<lscd> er, does your mouse work under other systems? windows, knoppix....?
<lscd> and you're sure it's not plugged into the keyboard port?
<luminerd> umm
<luminerd> err, well if it were my keyboard wouldn't work lol
<luminerd> 1 sec
<lscd> sorry if this sounds like dumb questions :p
<lscd> but you'd be surprised
<luminerd> yup it's alright
<luminerd> *all right
<luminerd> should I try a reboot?
<lscd> i guess
<lscd> preferably into non-kubuntu
<lscd> to see if the mouse works there
<luminerd> or uh, I could move the mouse to a dif. system?
<luminerd> all I got's kubuntu.
<lscd> you'd have to reboot both systems
<lscd> ahh
<luminerd> on that system anyway
<lscd> not got any other livecds sitting around?
<luminerd> no
<luminerd> winblows on the other system though
<lscd> mm
<lscd> ok, try swapping your mice, after shutting down both pcs
<luminerd> alright
<luminerd> I didn't need to reboot the windows system.
<luminerd> the mouse works.
<lscd> you shouldn't try to hot-plug ps/2 mice
<lscd> you can fry stuff
<luminerd> hot-plug?
<lscd> plug in while the system is on
<luminerd> I see...why the crap is that?
<luminerd> lol
<lscd> electronics
<lscd> they're an ugly little field ;)
<luminerd> -_-'
<lscd> usb is designed to be fairly safe to hot-plug
<luminerd> well that might be the prob then
<lscd> aside from that, on typical consumer pcs, forget it
<luminerd> fairly safe?
<luminerd> lol that is frickin lame
<luminerd> mouse still don't work, lscd 
<luminerd> the other mouse
<delltony> hi guys have a question in regard to pdf files. i read a lot of ebooks from netlibrary.com and well on windozes it interfaces fine with ie but of course i'm using linux and would like to read these ebooks without the dang thing poping up in a seperate window each page seperately in kpdf. any suggestions is there a adobe acrobat extention for firefox or what?
<luminerd> delltony, you shouldn't use IE, www.getfirefox.com...and there is no way to view a PDF without something popping up...afaik even IE can't view a PDF inside the browser, it needs a plugin.
<luminerd> sry if I'm just being ignorant.
<delltony> i don't use IE jsut saying
<luminerd> lol I see
<kaplanfx> hello
<delltony> your wrong on that thught luminerd 
<delltony> read the example of what i posted
<delltony> ie has a built in adobe plugini
<kaplanfx> I'm going to install kubuntu, im wondering what the preferred installation method is
<luminerd> I read already
<delltony> it reads it inside the page
<kaplanfx> should I use a daily cd or hoary?
<luminerd> That's strange
<delltony> not really 
<delltony> hats how its designed
<luminerd> kaplanfx, afaik it doesn't matter since you end up installing all the updates anyway via internet
<delltony> just like office word loads the .doc files inside of a browser
<luminerd> delltony, ok, well I dont know what I'm talking about :{
<kaplanfx> so I may as well go with the daily eh?
<luminerd> kaplanfx, don't take my word for it, I'm no expert :P might try #ubuntu
<delltony> when you go to a page that contains a document
<delltony> i use to use IE reason i say this
<luminerd> its more active
<delltony> but being i have used linux for about 3 years now then its firefox or nothing
<luminerd> lscd, you still around?
<delltony> the daily cd is the development build
<delltony> development = bugs
<delltony> if you have some spray then go for it
<delltony> its like firefox i use to do the daily build things
<delltony> but it ran so crappy i gave up
<kaplanfx> delltony: then go with hoary?
<luminerd> yea, kaplanfx sounds like hoary will be best for you
<luminerd> I'm going to shut up now before I give any more false advice ^_^'
<delltony> i would go with hoary 
<delltony> until the build array say 6 or so
<luminerd> My mouse won't work :( I'm using kubuntu 5.04...I can't even od the mouse.  :( I tried switching mouses...no mice will work on the system....the same mice work fine on my windoze box.
<delltony> or the final freeze
<delltony> you looked in the xorg.conf i think there is a section in there for mouse if i'm not mistaken
<delltony> actually i know there is cause you have to add stuff for middle button
<lscd> luminerd: sorry, was doing stuff irl
<luminerd> irl?
<lscd> in real life
<lscd> sorting through papers
<luminerd> lscd, someone in #ubuntu's having me install gpm
<lscd> tell them that od doesn't show anything when you od /dev/psaux
<lscd> gpm is great, but if you're not getting data from your mouse anyhow, it won't help
<luminerd> I see...
<luminerd> ok thanks
<kaplanfx> exit
<supernix> Hiya gang does anyone happen to know what the Kubuntu slogan might be ?
<ToyMan> what's a good bittorrent client?
<lscd> azureus, but it requires java
<ToyMan> i was using azureus, but I don't see that in packages...
<lscd> java's in some of the non-free packages, mentioned in the userdocs
<lscd> azureus itself, dunno
<ToyMan> k, thanks
<npfet> Konversation isn't bad!
<supernix> ok don't laugh but I did create a banner this was my first real use of Gimp
<supernix> And all I did was do a screen capture and adjust the size and cut out a part of the image
<_jeremy> Hey, can somebody help me with a kubuntu issue im having?  Im trying to install flash but its telling me that its not compatible with the x86_64 architecture, how do i get around that and get flash working?
<lscd> it's in the docs, iirc the solution is to use 'gplflash', which, according to the docs, is neither complete nor stable
<_jeremy> im use to instability, im a windows user who converted to linux today
<_jeremy> where would i find the gplflash so that i can use it so i can have flash?
<lscd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<lscd> you have to manually compile it, but it's only a few steps
<lscd> i prefer gentoo's way of dealing with flash on amd64 - gplflash is packaged, but you can also run a 32 bit browser and macromedia flash
<_jeremy> the main browser im running is firefox
<ray_> TestMAD: did you ever get that guys pc up and running?
<TestMAD> mo
<TestMAD> i didnt
<TestMAD> he's not ready yetr
<TestMAD> i was just gewtting some info first
<ray_> ahh
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<supernix> this is my first attempt at a banner I did it with a screen shot and gimp http://www.shotokansite.com/kubuntu-logo.jpg
<_jeremy> im trying to install gplflash-0.4.13, and when i do the configure for it, it gives me this error:  checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<_jeremy> how do i correct this error?
<nate_> what program does linux use to test password complexity?
<lscd> nate_: there are several
<nate_> lscd, one of them would be great, thanks :)
<nate_> one that i could use in a shell script, preferably
<lscd> i forget the names off the top of my head, tbh
<nate_> well then, that was helpful ;P
<lscd> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20password%20strength&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 <-- go wild
<supernix> Anyone happen to know when they will update the OOo packages in the repositories ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: you mean 1.1.*?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mines updating now... but I'm on Breezy
<supernix> actually the 1.19 
<_jeremy>  im trying to install gplflash-0.4.13, and when i do the configure for it, it gives me this error: checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables.             How do i correct this error?
<supernix> I think they call it OOo 2.0 
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: i had them update yesterday
<supernix> Kamping_Kaiser: didn't they say that breezy was still unstable ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: it is unstable. very unstalbe
<supernix> Ah I still see the 1.9.79 which I have seen 1.9.118 on the OOo official site
<Kamping_Kaiser> *checks*
<ray_> 2.0 isnt out yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> they ahhave updated the spash screen though :)
<supernix> Yeah I really liked that 
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.9.121 <- my oo.o
<_jeremy> does nobody have a suggestion for me on how to fix my problem?
<supernix> hmmm Kamping_Kaiser you must be getting it from different sources for sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: master Ubuntu repositries
<supernix> _jeremy: sure wish I knew what to do to help you but I just don't know enough myself
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have buiild essetianls installed properly _jeremy?
<_jeremy> build essentials?
<ray_> yeah _jeremy build-esasentials
<Kamping_Kaiser> *build-essentials
<ray_> oops
<ray_> drunk
<_jeremy> im fairly new to linux, so you will have to be a little more detailed than that
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm trying to find the package info for you
<_jeremy> ok, thanks
<ray_> !find build-essentials
<Kamping_Kaiser> build-essential no S
<ray_> ahh
<ray_> !find build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<ray_> so sudo apt-get install 
<supernix> I learnt me something about versions
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jeremy: do you use synaptic/kynaptic/apt?
<supernix> that 1 at the end means it is the first time it was packaged :D
<_jeremy> kynaptic
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'build-essentials' returned no results.
<Jeezis> anyone know a place to download a free ssl certificate compatible with konqueror?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jeremy: do you have internet repositreis turned on? i cant help you with that... i don't use kynaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> then search and install build-essential
<_jeremy> internet repositeries?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jeremy: so your running a stock Kubuntu install?
<_jeremy> yes
<_jeremy> minor changes like downloaded programs like firefox, gaim, ect. but basically stock
<Kamping_Kaiser> installing build-es is the same as installing other packages
<nate_> what program does linux use to test password complexity?
<nate_> one that i could use in a shell script, preferably
<Kamping_Kaiser> cracklib?
<ray_> what is the command to run openoffice2?
<_jeremy> ok, i innstalled build essentials
<_jeremy> installed*
<Kamping_Kaiser> ray_: oo <tab>
<Kamping_Kaiser> are your options
<Kamping_Kaiser> try oofice2
<Kamping_Kaiser> *ooffice2
<ray_> nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> suer you have it installed?
<ray_> worked
<Jeezis> anyone know a place to download a free ssl certificate compatible with konqueror?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kaiser@ROMMEL:~ $ ooffice
<Kamping_Kaiser> ooffice   ooffice2
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jeezis: i doubt there are any
<Jeezis> blarg :-p
<Kaiser_essen> :(
<Kaiser_essen> good luck all
<Jeezis> thanks Kaiser_essen 
<_jeremy> ok, now its saying it requires libz
<_jeremy> when i search it though kynaptic, the only things i get are libzephyr3, libzephyr-dev, libzvt2, and libzvt-dev
<crimsun> what are you trying to do?
<ray_> _jeremy: what are u trying to install
<_jeremy> gplflash-0.4.13
<ray_> what is that
<crimsun> If you're trying to compile something, you need zlib1g-dev.
<ray_> !find gplflash
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'gplflash' returned no results.
<_jeremy> ok, did that and now it gives me this:  error: cannot find X11 development files
<ray_> what is gplflash?
<lscd> it's a free implementation of (part of) flash
<lscd> it's covered in the userdocs
<ray_> why not use normal flash?
<lscd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<_jeremy> its to run flash on an x86_64 architecture system
<lscd> normal flash is only available for 32 bit intel pcs
<ray_> ahhh
<lscd> if you've got a 64 bit system, or a ppc system, etc, it's useless
<ray_> and its not in the repos?
<lscd> no, it's not
<lscd> the ubuntu repositories seem disappointingly small (i'm used to gentoo)
<_jeremy> no, im told its not complete and not stable, but im a windows user, so im used to software like that, but i need it, so its worth the risk
<_jeremy> i tried gentoo before this, couldnt get it installed, it was having problems with my hd and it wouldnt access it to partition it the way it needed
<lscd> it'd probably be more stable, though a little more complex, to get a 32-bit version of firefox and use normal flash with it
<lscd> _jeremy: ahh, sata? i had problems like that too, but eventually got them sorted and installed it
<_jeremy> the version of firefox that i got was one that was available in the repository
<_jeremy> yep, sata
<lscd> hm, boot with nodma, maybe modprobe something, and hda might be hdg, iirc
<_jeremy> i wasnt sure how to fix the problem, got frustrated and started looking for a different distro
<lscd> gentoo is a bitch to install
<lscd> but after that, it gives you far less of the kinds of pains you're going through for gplflash
<_jeremy> yea, i heard that before i tried but figured i would give it a shot anyway.  turns out everybody was right, so i abandoned it and got kubuntu
<ray_> !find flash
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'flash' (11 shown): flashplayer-mozilla ;; flashplugin-nonfree ;; flashybrid ;; libflash-dev ;; libflash-mozplugin ;; libflash-swfplayer ;; libflash0 ;; libroxen-flash2 ;; newsflash ;; osflash ;; vrflash.
<_jeremy> so what are the X11 dev files and can i get them on kynaptic?
<ray_> none of those will work?
<lscd> !find x11
<Jeezis> _jeremy: definately install synaptic at some point, it's a lot nicer than kynaptic
<lscd> libx11-dev at a guess
<ray_> yeah synaptic is nicer
<Jeezis> but i suppose one problem at a time :-p
<_jeremy> yea, flash tonight, everything else can come later
<ray_> _jeremy: x-dev
<_jeremy> is synaptic listed on kynaptic to download?  or do i have to find it elsewhere?
<ray_> _jeremy: xlibs-dev
<ray_> _jeremy: libx11-dev
<ray_> i see all those
<_jeremy> getting those now.  no wonder i used to like windows, it wasnt this big of a pain as long as it wasnt crashing on me
<_jeremy> while im downloading those, do you guys know of any good linux firewalls?
<lscd> _jeremy: linux on amd64 is still a bit of a pain
<lscd> _jeremy: hardware or software?
<_jeremy> ive noticed
<_jeremy> software
<lscd> fwiw, windows on amd64 wouldn't even see either of 2 disks i threw at it
<_jeremy> and i want antivirus and anti spyware stuff also
<lscd> you don't need those
<lscd> there are no in-the-wild viruses for linux
<_jeremy> really?  i heard there were, but very very few of them, like under 50
<lscd> there are viruses, but they're all research ones, and none are actively spreading ("in the wild")
<lscd> the only way you'll get infected is if you actively look for one and manually run it
<_jeremy> ah, thats good
<_jeremy> and no spyware for linux correct?
<lscd> as for spyware, there's not any for linux - closest we have are rootkits, andn you can use chkrootkit, but that's next to useless, as any good rootkit will hide from it - they're fairly rare, and if you keep your system up to date should be a non-issue
<lscd> those tend to be installed by hand by script kiddies
<lscd> odds are excellent you won't get one even if you don't stay up to date [average time for an unpatched linux box to get compromised is fairly high, and ubuntu doesn't run any servers by default] , but it's a good idea to anyhow
<_jeremy> yea, i was reading the other day that an average windows compromise time is 10 minutes, where as it is measured in months with linux
<lscd> yeah
<lscd> and if you're not running any servers, realistically, it's "never"
<lscd> assuming you're not giving shells out
<_jeremy> not running any servers yet, but i will be in the next couple months i hope
<_jeremy> damn, it compiled, but it wont install, its saying permission denied
<ray_> sudo
<lscd> keep them up to date, don't run any notorious ones like wuftpd [if you want to run an ftpd, vsftpd might be a good idea if it has all the features you need] , and it should be fine
<ray_> sudo make install _jeremy 
<_jeremy> giving alot of messages like Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<ray_> thats normal
<_jeremy> ok
<ray_> i think
<lscd> yes, absolutely
<lscd> _jeremy: there are various graphical firewall builders - you might appreciate those
<lscd> i've always done it by hand, so i can't advise you there, sorry
<ray_> bitchx is pretty cool
<_jeremy> yea, i dont have a clue how to do it by hand, so a graphical firewall builder would be a good thing
<_jeremy> ok, after i do the install, is there something else im supposed to do, because it still is telling me in firefox that i need to install the plugin
<ray_> you must have to link it
<lscd> you'll have to restart firefox
<_jeremy> tried restarting firefox
<_jeremy> how do i link it?
<ray_> find the libflash file and link it to firefox plugins folder
<lscd> ttp://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-14905.html
<_jeremy> hmm, did a file search and didnt find a libflash file
<kaplanfx> damn
<kaplanfx> how do I get rid of this fugly background in konq
<kaplanfx> I think I searched every possible option dialog
<kaplanfx> found it
<ray_> in konq
<kaplanfx> damn that was hidden
<ray_> easy
<kaplanfx> wtf
<kaplanfx> view -> configure background
<kaplanfx> not intuitive
<kaplanfx> should just be in configure konqueror options
<kaplanfx> or should at least be cloned in both places
<kaplanfx> heh other than that kubuntu is quite nice
<kaplanfx> er the other thing is I think its trying to mount volumes in the fstab before the drivers for them are loaded
<kaplanfx> my usb2 external drive can't get mounted as such
<kaplanfx> now for some server goodness
<kaplanfx> :)
<_jeremy> brb, going to restart
<_jeremy> im back
<kaplanfx> why did you restart?
<Kaiser_essen> wb
<_jeremy> in hopes of it getting the flash thing to work in firefox.  What can i say, im in windows user and when in windows, if i program doesnt work, restart and chances are it will
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol yeh, different culture
<kaplanfx> hehe
<_jeremy> yea, its quite a difference, more so than i was expecting, and thats even after taking a linux class
<kaplanfx> you want to untar the flash tarball then link libflashplayer.so to you ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins dir
<kaplanfx> at least I think thats the dir
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 class?
<kaplanfx> hehe linux has no class
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P lol
<_jeremy> not a very good class, all we could use was the command line to learn to change dir and such, we never even got to see a GUI
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's all the L1 of the LPI is
<kaplanfx> gah
<kaplanfx> firefox doesn't want to use gtk-qt :(
<kaplanfx> _jeremy: thats the best stuff to learn :)
<kaplanfx> the rest is just clicky clicky
<lscd> kaplanfx: eh, but you can at least do interesting stuff with it
<lscd> changing a dir is important, but it probably doesn't fascinate anyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> lscd: but it's a must have skill
<Kamping_Kaiser> as it was in MSDOS
<_jeremy> how do i link it to the firefox plugin folder?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kakalto
<lscd> Kamping_Kaiser: absolutely; i just think that any class of any reasonable length should do something that gets the student's attention unless they're already quite focused - it'll make the rest stick better
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, that's quite true as well
<kakalto> heya Kaiser
<kakalto> how's it goin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad. catching up on email reading... self?
<kakalto> not too good, but life must go on
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's happening?
<kakalto> my 2 best friends don't co-operate well
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, sounds familar tbh
<TestMAD> tell the mto kiss and make up
<TestMAD> j/k
<kakalto> I wish
<kakalto> already tried :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> move one intersate ;) worked for me
<kakalto> heheh.
<kakalto> not of that age yet :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh well :) 
<kakalto> I would ditch 1 of the friends, (since I`m pretty sure he's in the wrong) but he's kinda suicidal
<kakalto> >_>
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S not cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you have to take sides? 
<kakalto> not officially, but when he calls her a slut, I get that idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> nearly finished my dist-upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> kakalto: that's um... tricky
<kakalto> especially when I know she's not like that
<kakalto> >.<
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<kakalto> and the 'evidence' he has is from another party
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
<_jeremy> how would i link the libflash to the firefox plugins folder?
<Kamping_Kaiser> with ln
<Kamping_Kaiser> ln -s /original/file /sym/link
<supernix> anyone know much about security and Kubuntu ?
<supernix> I had a site get hacked and the host is doing everything he can to try and blame it on me
<_jeremy> sym?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: pardon?
<supernix> I told him I doubted that Kubuntu had any security issues and that he should investigate his side more to see how they got in
<supernix> The person uploaded some files somehow that allowed the hacker to take over the peoples Windows box if they went to that page
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: a Linux server?
<supernix> Then it created some sort of bot net out of them all
<supernix> Yes
<supernix> this is the kernel he is running 2.4.21-20.0.1.ELsmp
<supernix> and he is running apache 1.3.33
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kubuntu has the same level of security problems (if not less) as any other Linux distro. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, that's his fault
<Kamping_Kaiser> if he's runnning 2.4 he deservs to burn
<supernix> is 2.4 a security hazard ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, from what you have told me it sounds like it's not kubuntus fault
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2.4 has lots of known security holes, that cause lots of problems
<supernix> He tried to tell me that someone must have sniffed my password and obtained access
<supernix> I told him there is or should be no way to brute force guess the password any good security setup should detect that 
<supernix> at least that is what I think 
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your password got sniffed that's tricky, it's not necesarily your fault or his.
<supernix> I am on cable so I do know that man in the middle attacks are possible
<supernix> That part I don't doubt
<supernix> That would have to do with the security of my ISP wouldn't it ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: it would depend on a lot of things.
<_eric> i need help with GRUB
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i cant realy give a proper opinion
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok _eric
<supernix> ok ty Kamping_Kaiser 
<_eric> how do i pull up grub.conf in the terminal window?
<sproingie> 2.4.whatever.EL is *not* a stock 2.4 kernel
<_eric> i can't get into su
<sproingie> that's redhat, and it's heavily heavily patched
<sproingie> as in, it's almost 2.6
<pax> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<guest> hi all
<Kream> I just installed kubuntu for the first time... how do I add the kubuntu deb repository so that I can install security updates etc. ?
<_eric> k, now how do i edit it so that my windows xp is the primary os for grub?
<pax> _eric: take it to the top of the list
<_eric> and i do that how??
<pax> Kream: topic
<pax> _eric: you have an entry for xp in that list dont you?
<_jeremy> what is the command or whatever to be root when im working in the console and get a permission denied error?
<pax> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<_eric> i am looking at it and no there isn't, when i boot the computer it comes up in grub as an "other operating system"
<_jeremy> sudo, thanks
<pax> _eric: if grub shows it then it on that list
<jeh_work> hm, my kubuntu installed just fine
<jeh_work> but it's no screamer on the epia m10000
<pax> _eric: grub list your entries just the way they are on menu.list, if you move an OS entry to the top, grub will present it to you as the first one at boot
<_jeremy> damn it, i still cant get any kind of flash to work on firefox and ive been at this for 4 hours
<_eric> pax, i am telling you it is not on there, in ubuntu, and fedora it was a matter of changing a number to i think 4 instead of zero
<pax> <_eric> i am looking at it and no there isn't, when i boot the computer it comes up in grub as an "other operating system"
<pax> what do you mean by that?
<_eric> pax, i think it was a matter of changing the default value
<Kamping_Kaiser> it is an other operating system
<pax> _jeremy: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<_eric> how do i copy from nano into the input field for irc?
<_eric> i will show you the list i have
<pax> _eric: use kedit or kate
<Kamping_Kaiser> to make it default you can savelast and boot Windows, or count the entries and put in the Windows number
<_eric> See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<_eric> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<_eric> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<_eric> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<_eric> that is what i have
<pax> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_eric> ok, there we go, now i have more on my screen then with nano
<_jeremy> pax , it says couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<pax> !find flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<_eric> so then i move this to the top? (see next message)
<_eric> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<_eric> # on /dev/hda1
<_eric> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<_eric> root		(hd0,0)
<_eric> savedefault
<_eric> makeactive
<_eric> chainloader	+1
<pax> _jeremy: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to include multiverse
<_eric> do i move all of that to the top of the list?
<pax> _jeremy: http://ninux.net/files/
<pax> oops
<pax> _jeremy: http://ninux.net/files/sources
<_eric> pax, do i move all of that to the top of the list?
<Kream> what are ubuntu backports?
<pax> _eric: do me a favor, make a backuo if that file before you edit it, sudo cp  /boot/grub/menu.lst  /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup
<pax> Kream: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<_jeremy> ok, im at the sources.list and i have the ninux.net/files/sources open, what to i do?
<_eric> k, now what?
<pax> copy/paste, backuo your original file first
<pax> backup*
<_jeremy> k
<pax> when done, sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kream> pax: thanks *sheepish grin*
<pax> _jeremy: then sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<_jeremy> ok, it wont let me write to that file
<pax> you need to be root
<_eric> pax, i hate to sound rude, but i am in a hurry
<pax> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<pax> _eric: come again
<pax> _eric: the entry you paste to the channel earlier, make it on the top of grub ebtries
<pax> entries*
<_eric> pax, i need to know what all to copy to the top of the list. Do i leave out stuff that has a # in front of it? like this: # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<pax> what teh diffrence anyway, top bottom, it there
<_eric> ok, i'll give it a try
<pax> _eric: paste everything in that file to http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/ and give me a link
<_jeremy> nothing but a page full of errors, basically saying it cant find the package
<pax> can find flashplayer-mozilla ?
<_jeremy> correct
<_eric> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/917
<pax> did you sudo apt-get update ?
<_jeremy> i was told earlier in the evening that it wouldnt work with the 64 bit architecture, which is why ive spent hours tonight trying to get gplflash working, but havent had any luck past installing it
<pax> _eric: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/918
<_jeremy> tried the update, didnt help
<pax> _jeremy: ugh couldnt you say that erlier I dunno about 64 
<_eric> pax, k, done
<_eric> save it now?
<pax> _eric: yes.
<pax> have a backup correct?
<_eric> and this will make windows xp the default?
<_eric> yes
<pax> nv we all have your backup now
<_eric> i have backup
<_eric> lol, true
<_jeremy> sorry, i hadnt been told to try this route, i was just told that i couldnt get it straight from macromedia, i didnt realize that this would end up the same way.  Forgive me, today is my first real day using Linux, ive been a windows user for well over a decade
<pax> yes xp will be on top now if you dont do anything after 10 secs xp will boot
<_eric> well, i am going to reboot and see how it works
<pax> _eric: btw you can change that timeout from 10 to anything you want
<_eric> if i am not back in this room tonight assume it worked, or total system failure occured
<_eric> i know how to change the timeout, and also, i remember now that there was an easier way, all i had to do was change the: default  0, to:default  3 
<pax> _jeremy: glad to hear that, enjoy linux :D
<_eric> if i rember right, it may have been 4
<pax> _jeremy: can you paste the error you get?
<_eric> but this works too
<_eric> thanks for the help
<_jeremy> im trying, but spending 5 hours just trying to get flash working isnt making me very confident
<pax> lol
<pax> well that the fun part
* pax just noticed something wrong with his keyboard
<_jeremy> lol, this is getting more frustrating that trying to install gentoo
<_jeremy> which error would you like me to paste?
<pax> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla get you an error you said
<pax> what does it spit?
<_jeremy> after a couple of hours of work, i got gplflash-0.4.13 installed, but wasnt sure where to go after that
<Kream> do I have to do anything special to get the ssh server to start at every boot ? 
<_jeremy> well, i could post the whole thing, but from previous irc room experiences, it would likely lead to a ban for flooding
<pax> it should start w/o you doing anything Kream
<pax> _jeremy: paste to http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/
<_jeremy> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/920
<pax> _jeremy: sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list empty everything and copy/paste this http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<_jeremy> kedit: command not found
<pax> _jeremy: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list empty everything and copy/paste this http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<_jeremy> ok, pasted and saved
<pax> _jeremy: sudo apt-get update
<_jeremy> ok, completed
<pax> any errors?
<_jeremy> nope
<pax> _jeremy:  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<_jeremy> still couldn't find it
<TestMAD> its not called flashplayer-mozilla
<TestMAD> i forget what it is.
<pax> pax@debuntu:~$apt-cache search flashplayer-mozilla
<pax> flashplayer-mozilla - Macromedia Flash Player
<TestMAD> hmm
<pax> !find flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<pax> weird
<TestMAD> unless they changed the name in the past 2 weeks..
<TestMAD> thats not it
<pax> _jeremy: one sec
<_jeremy> ok, np
<TestMAD> look it up in kynaptic
<TestMAD> find mozilla
<pax> http://www.petitiononline.com/lin64swf/petition.html <- this explains it
<pax> there no flash for amd64
<_jeremy> so am i out of luck then?
<pax> I sorry _jeremy seems like youl need to wait :(
<_jeremy> np, i still have XP Pro on my laptop that i can look up all flash critical things, i was just hoping i could do it on linux
<pax> i386 works fine on 64 I head
<pax> heard*
<_jeremy> and how do i go about doing that?
<kaplanfx> _jeremy: flash on linux sucks, the sound is all borked
<kaplanfx> u don't want it anyway
<TestMAD> hehe..good explanation there
<kaplanfx> well its true
<TestMAD> borked...
<TestMAD> hehe
<kaplanfx> haha
<kaplanfx> you've never heard that before?
<TestMAD> it is messed up tho.
<kaplanfx> its the non-leet version of b04ked
<TestMAD> boinked..not borked
<kaplanfx> or something
<kaplanfx> b0rk3d
<kaplanfx> use it, its good
<pax> any smokers here?
<kaplanfx> until you say it out loud to a bunch of non-technical people
<TestMAD> i am] 
<kaplanfx> then you sound like a weirdo
<pax> I smell cigarettes
<TestMAD> but it depends on whats being smoked
* kaplanfx doesn't smoke tobacco
<kaplanfx> hehe
<pax> what do you smoke, code
<TestMAD> nah..skriptkiddies
<TestMAD> heheh
<kaplanfx> pax: pot
<kaplanfx> weed
<kaplanfx> ganja
<kaplanfx> mary jane
<kaplanfx> etc...
<TestMAD> thats illeal
<kaplanfx> haha
<TestMAD> illegal
<kaplanfx> TestMAD: not in Kapland
<kaplanfx> im a soverign nation
<TestMAD> hah..ok
<kaplanfx> er at least this side of my house
<kaplanfx> actually I don't much anymore
<TestMAD> pax: you smell smoke now?
<kaplanfx> much of my early experiments with linux were performed in college at 4 in the morning whilst highly stoned
<kaplanfx> when I wasn't afriad to break stuff
<pax> I smell what pax is cooking now
<TestMAD> highly stoned and playin with linux is like watchin old timers fix a pc..
<TestMAD> its funny
<buz> terror
<luminerd> dang
<luminerd> not much discussion goes on in here, eh?
<paines> it does
<TestMAD> yea..it does..
<luminerd> lol
<paines> :-)
<TestMAD> just most ppl on here ruight now are asleep
<TestMAD> like i should be
<paines> just arrived in office
<paines> europe here
<dracool> chale
<paines> damn
<paines> anyone know a vncserver which isn't written in perl
<paines> vncserver and tightvncserver are
<Choubaka> :/
<jpatrick> :\
<Yannick_R> hi
<Yannick_R> I just installed kubuntu, in OOo the fonts in the menu are all blurred and the french special letters are not displayed.
<Yannick_R> do you guys know how to fix this ?
<jpatrick> you checked fonts in the control center?
<jpatrick> do you have nvidia?
<Yannick_R> yes nv free drivers
<jpatrick> :-/
<Archite> I'm curious, has anyone else had problems with the opengl screensavers in Kubuntu? Everything works find in Ubuntu, but in Kubuntu nothing happens.
<jpatrick> in Kubuntu it's slow
<Archite> jpatrick: any type of fix?
<jpatrick> I dunno
<Archite> jpatrick: I've been looking all over google for something... hehe, obviously I couldn't find anything since I'm asking on here now. Kinda depressing
<jpatrick> have you recently upgraded your system?
<Archite> jpatrick: yeah, I'm now running 3.4.2
<Archite> jpatrick: fresh install though
<jpatrick> :-/ no idea
<Archite> jpatrick: yeah, strange. Everything is loading correclty. Even pulled a xorg.conf from Ubuntu... Blah
<jpatrick> how much RAM do you have?
<Archite> jpatrick: A gig
<jpatrick> wow :-o
<jpatrick> i have a quarter of that
<Archite> interesting, I can't even get to the options screen on most of the GL screensavers
<jpatrick> wb
<nikkia> grrr, stupid question time...
<jpatrick> _
<nikkia> where's the setting to turn off single-click stuff ?
<nikkia> k3b annoys me with its no-way-to-select-a-bunch-of-files-because-the-first-click-gets-counted-as-an-'add' behaviour :/
<nikkia> ah, there
<nikkia> 'peripherals/mouse' so logical
<nikkia> grrr 'you have to restart KDE to make this change'
<nikkia> brb, again
<nikkia> erm, ok
* nikkia pokes her IPv6 tunnel
<jpatrick> which is better KXDocker or KSmoothDock?
<jpatrick> I'm think KXDock
<hussam> How come kubuntu does not automount cdroms? when I insert a cdrom , it appears in konqueror but I still have to right-click + mount
<jpatrick> does the same here :p
<hussam> is there any setting I can change to get it to automount stuff?
<nikkia> hussam, you'd need to install and setup autofs
<nikkia> i don't know if its in the kubuntu repos, and it has some major caveats
<nikkia> like, you have to disable it before burning a CD/DVD or you'll waste a disc :)
<McScruff> how do i check what kernel im running?
<nikkia> hussam: i'm actually pondering adding support to k3b to deal with things like autofs
<nikkia> McScruff: uname -a
<McScruff> ty
<nikkia> hussam: i figure adding a list of processes to watch for before starting burning, and disable/enable scripts should do it
<nikkia> ie, you add an entry that says process name: autofs    disable script: /usr/local/bin/stop_autofs_kde  enable script: /usr/local/bin/start_autofs_kde  reenable after burn: yes
<nikkia> then, before starting the burn process, it'd look at the process table, see autofs is running, and run the disable script, then after the burn is finished, it'd run the matching enable script to reenable it
<nikkia> it wouldn't be a huge amount of code to add to k3b, the hardest bit would probably be modifying the k3b preferences to present the list
<nikkia> urgh, that was a absolutely bad idea!
* nikkia did a cover search for an album called 'infected' on one of the audio-cd cover sites, and because it found nothing, it went to google images, and presented a list of about 300 close-up pictures of diseased penises
<pax> jpatrick: kxdoker is nice but I never got it to install from source. 
<Archite> hehe
<jpatrick> pax: I downloaded the .deb
<pax> jpatrick: is it working>
<pax> jpatrick: is it working?
<jpatrick> yes
<pax> using kde 3.4.2?
<jpatrick> yes
<pax> hmm got it to install but wouldn't start
<Archite> jpatrick: Well, I figured out why the screensavers won't work. I get an error Xmu library installation. Ever run across anything like that?
<jpatrick> no
<pax> kxdocker_0.32-1_i386.deb right?
<jpatrick> yeah
<rikva> does kubuntu support the kde 3.4 translucency?
<pax> weird
<jpatrick> did you download kxdocker-data?
<pax> data is just themes and stuff
<jpatrick> never mind
<pax> gimme a link if handy
<hussam> nikkia; I installed autofs, do I need to reboot and is there anything that needs to be configured?
<nikkia> hussam: you shouldn't need to reboot, but it will need to be configured, yes
<hussam> nikkia: how?
<nikkia> hussam: however you want, its very personal
<nikkia> its also pretty complicated :P
<hussam> i'll log out and log in again
<nikkia> hussam: if you installed from a repos, i don't know what files it uses, but the default is /etc/auto.*
<nikkia> erm, thats going to make no difference :P
<nikkia> i don't think i gave the impression that configuring autofs was going to be easy, did i ?
<nikkia> hussam, that was a waste of logging out/back in :)
<hussam> is there some  .conf file I need to edit?
<nikkia> hussam, the default files used by autofs when its built from source are /etc/auto.*  if you've installed from the repository, i don't know what files it will be using, let me make it clear though, autofs is *not* easy to configure, which is most likely why [k] ubuntu doesn't install it by default
<nikkia> as i said, you also need to make sure you disable it before doing things like writing CDs, as otherwise it will interfere and cause the burn to fail
<nikkia> hussam: yes, lots of them
<nikkia> at very least, auto.misc, possibly auto.master and fstab
<nikkia> if you want networking shares auto-mounted too, probably auto.net and auto.smb
<McScruff> i have a pda plugged in in usb and i want to use this in vmware, but host operating system has control, how can i stop kubuntu havein control?
<nikkia> thats ignoring the fact that if autofs support isn't compiled into the kernel you'll need to do that somehow :)
<hussam> nikkia: it said it loaded a kernel module when I did apt-get install autofs
<nikkia> i wish i'd never mentioned it now :P
<hussam> nikkia: don't worry ,I'll just forget about it. it's not a big deal.
<nikkia> lol @ bulldog
<nikkia> they sent me the wrong modem after all that
<nikkia> instead of the 50 POS binatone, the box has a 70 actiontec 802.11g/ethernet/usb modem
<wks12> halo room
<Bubbling_Zombie> hello
<Andra> hello
<ztonzy> hi
<ztonzy> hi nikkia , how is it ?
<ztonzy> awake ? :)
<nikkia> ztonzy: yes
<nikkia> just burning/printing some cds
<nikkia> clearing a few gigs off my drive is something i had scheduled for yesterday, but never got around to it :/
<ztonzy> nikkia: aah...I replaced kubuntu with debian 2 days ago, and the kde feels way better now and konqueror doesn't slow down anymore with flash
<ztonzy> ah
<nikkia> *nod*
<nikkia> there is something wrong with the konqueror in kubuntu :/
<ztonzy> also 3.4.1 here...had 1 konqueror crash :)
<ztonzy> only , so far
<ztonzy> nikkia: yes
<nikkia> i haven't had any with LFS, but i don't use konqueror much other than file browsing
<ztonzy> LFS ?  
<ztonzy> well..it happens with or happened...with filebrowsing too
<nikkia> ztonzy: linux from scratch
<nikkia> ie, you start with a blank HDD, and the source .tar.gz/.tar.bz2 files ....
<ztonzy> ah yes...I think I read about it, got a site for it yesterday, didn't read it all yet
<ztonzy> sweet
<ztonzy> I wish my old system and its RAM modules wasn't crap...so I could test it
<nikkia> ztonzy: on kubuntu? yes, it certainly crashed browsing files, i'm just saying, i don't use konqueror enough for 'no crashes in a week' to be utterly impressive, but it is most certainly less crashy than kubuntu's konqueror :)
<ztonzy> nikkia: eh
<ztonzy> I also burned a Slax live cd...and ran it...seems nice, but it is Slackware based and that's over head - yet
<nikkia> if slackware is over your head, LFS most certainly will be :)
<ztonzy> nikkia: but if I had a secondary system working I could do trial/error with it there ;P
<nikkia> ztonzy: i didn't have a secondary system to install it, i just cheated
<nikkia> ztonzy: used vmware to get a base X-less system up and running, then tar'ed the filesystem and untarred it on my real system :)
<ztonzy> nikkia: nice...I have no experience with vmware however
<nikkia> Ooo
<nikkia> BMPx was released yesterday
<nikkia> oh, never mind 'there is currently no playback functionality'
<McScruff> im running vmware (winxp) in kubuntu and i want to use a usb device on it, but ubuntu has it, how can i stop it in ubuntu so i can use it in vmware
<author> hi all
<author> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<author> http://www.marcel.gamika.de/kubuntu_suse_theme_screen.png
<author> what did you think about?
<OculusAquilae> author: nice
<author> only to ubuntu ;)
<author> or better Kubuntu :D
<OculusAquilae> i like these suse decorations and with a kubuntu logo its even better :-)
<cool> how do i switch to another profile in FF?
<author> FF? whats that
<OculusAquilae> firefox?
<author> ah
<author> when cames the dialogue for swithing profiles on startup you can edit your profiles
<author> but you clicet on "never show on startup"
<author> thats right?
<wellso> hi every1
<wellso> how do i go about making a program start when KDE loads up?
<paines> wellso, copy a link to /home/yourloginname/.kde/Autostart
<cool> auhtor: thats right
<author> mhm this was a eroor ;)
<author> error i mean
<author> mom i think i has the same problem for a month or later..
<author> (sorry my english plz)
<cool> my problem solved:)
<author> oh thats great
<author> soryr but i was away
<author> :(
<teprrr> hmm, ther's no valknut for ubuntu?
<crimsun> not in Hoary, no.
<crimsun> There is in Breezy.
<teprrr> but breezy is broken atm, right
<teprrr> at least #ubuntu's topic says X is still broken there
<OculusAquilae> hm
<dargo> hi
<OculusAquilae> hi dargo
<simon_> Are there a command there works like "modconf"? "modconf: command not found"
<ICXCNIKA> I can't wait to download kubuntu when I get my DSL.
<OculusAquilae> ICXCNIKA: i think you can buy it in the shop: http://www.kubuntu.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=30
<ICXCNIKA> I thought it was free?
<ICXCNIKA> Like ubuntu
<OculusAquilae> for 0,99 
<ICXCNIKA> It will take forever to ship from Germany. I might as well download the iso and put it on a cd.
<OculusAquilae> i think there are shops selling kubuntu outside germany as well
<OculusAquilae> but they are perhaps more expensive 
<ICXCNIKA> I have considered other distributions that have KDE.
<tga> hey
<OculusAquilae> hi tga
<OculusAquilae> ICXCNIKA: there are other good kde-distros too, but i think kubuntu is the best :-)
<ICXCNIKA> Well I am pretty new to Linux altogether.
<tga> what utf-8 Sans font are you guys using? FreeSans looks ugly after antialiasing
<tga> the default one looks alright but lacks a few characters I need
<OculusAquilae> tga: i use bitstream vera sans
<tga> it's not a proper utf-8 font, I get a bunch of squares instead of certain characters
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> tga: right
<tga> FreeSans has all the right charactes but doesn't antialias quite right
<tga> characters rather
<OculusAquilae> hm
<tga> for gtk I use "Sans" but it doesn't show up in the kde font list
<OculusAquilae> tga: have you tried nimbus sans
<tga> hmm it seems alright
<tga> I think I'll stick with it for now
<tga> thanks
* tga wishes for a QT firefox
<OculusAquilae> np
<tga> hmm.. kopete doesn't respect the system font
<OculusAquilae> i would like to have firefox extensions support in konqueror, but that seems difficult for me :-)
<tga> any idea why Monospace has utf chars in the gtk font selector but not in the kde one?
<OculusAquilae> tga: you can download the "Plastikfox Crystal SVG"-FF-Style, which lets firefox look like a plastik app
<tga> nice
<tga> alright, thanks
<tga> cheers
<buz> hows breezy shaping up? ready for real work?
<apokryphos> buz: X still broken, apparently
<buz> i think i'll wait until a RC is here then
<buz> and pray the RC wont trash my kmenu like the hoary RC to final transitiion
<buz> did
<Riggzy> Hmm, I just ripped a VOB off a DVD yesterday, played abck fine, but now when I try to play it it just shows solid blue
<Riggzy> Any ideas?
<buz> did you do anything to it
<Riggzy> just rpped it with dvd::rip
<Riggzy> playing straight from the DVD works fine
<buz> mhh thats pretty weird
<buz> vobs should usually play just fine
<buz> what player
<Riggzy> all of em... MPlayer, Kaffiene, VLC...
<Riggzy> AH hold on
<Riggzy> VLC works (just tried it again)
<Riggzy> ...and then it magically stopped working
<Riggzy> Woah, this is strange... if I open the video twice, it works in the second player o.O
<buz> is there any way to open password protected pdfs in kpdf
<Will_> <-converted. Gnome is just not as nice as kde
<luminerd> Hello!  I am having a problem on a fresh install of Kubuntu.  It is with my PS/2 mouse.  I checked the modules, and sure enough, PSMOUSE is loaded.  I tryed cating and oding /dev/psaux...no reply.  Someone here yesterday told me to download GPM, but someone elsewhere told me that GPM wouldn't help me since I'm not getting a reply anyway.  Can someone help me out please?
<luminerd> I could start begging for help right now, but I don't suppose it would do what I'd want it to...which is display my sense of urgency.  I have 25 PC's that were supposed to be running this morning, but I have to get them running ASAP.  I know you guys do this for free and nobody requires you to do anything...but I would REALLY appreciate the help :)
<buz> mhh i doubt many in here are using ps2 mice
<buz> i know mine is usb
<buz> did you try an usb mouse
<Kamping_Kaiser> luminerd: is it right in xorg.conf?
<apokryphos> buz: I'd bet more are using ps2 mice in here than anything else
<luminerd> Kamping_Kaiser, I'm not even sure...it is a fresh install...
<Kamping_Kaiser> luminerd: better check :o
<buz> i havent seen ps2 mice in  al ong time
<apokryphos> luminerd: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 
<luminerd> buz, well we got PS/2 mice with the new systems so I'd much prefer to use them.
<Kamping_Kaiser> buz, you mean mice used as ps2, or actual ps2 mice?
<luminerd> apokryphos, sure
<luminerd> Kamping_Kaiser, umm, they are non-USB, ps/2 ported mice...not like a playstation two?
<Kamping_Kaiser> luminerd: i don't know playstation - I'm an elietist non-console gamer ;)
<apokryphos> ps/2 mice is nothing to with Playstation :P
<luminerd> Kamping_Kaiser, lol, sorry...
<luminerd> apokryphos, yea, I am confused heh
<luminerd> apokryphos, alright I ran the sudo line you told me to run....it's asking me to select a desired X server driver.
<apokryphos> luminerd: this is to reconfigure your entire X; at one point, it will ask for the mouse stuff
<luminerd> By the way the mouse works on other machines
<luminerd> apokryphos, well I'm not sure what to select here
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's the question luminerd?
<apokryphos> luminerd: do you have NVidia? ATI? 
<luminerd> apokryphos, considering the graphics driver is nVidia
<luminerd> is it nv?
<apokryphos> luminerd: no, if you've *installed* the nvidia driver, go for "nvidia"
<apokryphos> below nv
<luminerd> apokryphos, it's not there
<luminerd> I didn't install anything, it's fresh
<apokryphos> You haven't installed it then. Follow these instructions...
<apokryphos> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<luminerd> should I install an nvidia driver?
<luminerd> oy
<luminerd> so I should control-C it and redo when I have the nVidia driver?
<apokryphos> Yup. Very simple; you can just fetch it from the repositories
<apokryphos> Yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't bother
<Kamping_Kaiser> just do the freeking reconfigure
<apokryphos> Ctrl-C may not do it, if not... just close. It shouldn't change anything; I believe it writes all the config settings later on
<luminerd> apokryphos, with command line only?
<antrix> !list
<ubotu> somebody said list was at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuFactoids
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: might as well get the nvidia stuff done
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, tow options at the end
<Kamping_Kaiser> just hack the file afterward
<luminerd> apokryphos, ok, how do I close this?
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: hacking the file won't add monitor specific settings, which would be a pain by just editing xorg.conf. dpkg-reconfigure can restore these
<apokryphos> luminerd: just alt+f4
<luminerd> oh wow lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i used dpkg then hacked the file to do what i want - moreor less
<luminerd> oh no...
<luminerd> that took me to tty4...
<luminerd> apokryphos, I'm not in X
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: sure, but that won't be ideal for everyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh true :)
<apokryphos> luminerd: ohh, heh, you shoulda said. No worries; one sec.
<luminerd> sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> not ideal for me ;)
<luminerd> hehe
<apokryphos> luminerd: install nvidia-glx
<luminerd> apokryphos, eh?
<luminerd> apokryphos, how do I get out of this configure page first?
<apokryphos> luminerd: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<luminerd> well ok but...
<buz> huuuh
<apokryphos> luminerd: hm, you could just go to another session
<buz> apt-get update gets new kde packages??
<luminerd> ohk, but will it add it to the list when I get it in realtime, or will I have to re-view the program for it to?
<apokryphos> luminerd: not sure what you're talking about...
<luminerd> apokryphos, lol nvm, I guess I'll find out
<apokryphos> buz: you mean upgrade? Yeah, bugfixes to the packages, most likely
<buz> yeah upgrade
<luminerd> apokryphos, it didn't add it to the list...
<buz> i'll just install it
<apokryphos> luminerd: wait, you have to do more
<luminerd> ah, ok
<apokryphos> luminerd: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<luminerd> apokryphos, error...
<apokryphos> You may have to exit, and relogin for it to detect the settings.. not sure.
<apokryphos> output?
<luminerd> apokryphos,  DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<apokryphos> d'oh -- the other dpkg-recongigure is likely using it
<apokryphos> hm
<luminerd> lol
<luminerd> how do I close it?
<luminerd> I'm used to control-c, control-x, or control-z doing the trick...usually one works...but not this time lol
<apokryphos> luminerd: there's likely a lock file, but not so sure if we'd really wanna delete that now, as things are genuinely running
<luminerd> well I'll just reboot k?
<apokryphos> luminerd: for now it might be worth just using a generic driver, to seeing if your mouse stuff would really work
<apokryphos> (since that's the key issue here)
<buz> looks like i download the debs faster than they get uploaded
<luminerd> apokryphos, I think the video card's not working either...
<buz> run out of stuff to download twice already
<apokryphos> luminerd: your X doesn't work?
<luminerd> because the view of KDE looks 600x480 or so
<apokryphos> luminerd: that's fine -- that's easily fixable later.
<luminerd> ok
<luminerd> uh
<apokryphos> luminerd: so just use something like nv or vesa for now
<luminerd> well I got myself past a lot of screens in the X config screen trying to get out of it
<luminerd> heh
<apokryphos> and go through the rest of the steps
<luminerd> yea I already screwed it up though
<luminerd> this config definitely won't work
<apokryphos> how so?
<luminerd> in fact it won't even let me type anymore XD
<luminerd> well I accidentally hit enter a few times and ESC seemed to do something bad to it.
<luminerd> now I can't type in it
<luminerd> I'm just gonna reboot :-P
<apokryphos> :|
<apokryphos> ok
<luminerd> apokryphos, rebooting must be worth SOMETHING...after all, it's what the M$ support team has been getting millions to say all along..."Umm...I donno..reboot..that should fix it."
<luminerd> ok apokryphos 
<luminerd> I'm rebooted.
<apokryphos> UNIX shouldn't ever have to though
<luminerd> yea lol I'm sure it was an easy fix but
<apokryphos> it's not quite the same at all, but here it's just a lazy option :P
<luminerd> the research would've taken longer
<luminerd> lol yea
<luminerd> anyway
<luminerd> what now?
<luminerd> run the enable command?
<apokryphos> luminerd: if you've installed nvidia-glx, yes
<luminerd> warning: your X config. has been succesfully changed.  In order to take full advantage of the changes, X must be restarted.
<luminerd> that is what it said when I enabled it
<apokryphos> X isn't running, so that's fine.
<luminerd> actually it is
<luminerd> in tty7
<luminerd> err, I guess it's not a tty
<luminerd> but alt-F7 puts me in a login manager
<apokryphos> Ok, restart that X
<luminerd> uhh...how?
<luminerd> with keys only that is
<apokryphos> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<luminerd> ah ok
<luminerd> cool
<luminerd> SWEET!
<apokryphos> luminerd: it should show Nvidia screen if it's successful
<luminerd> OK! Now it's working!!!
<luminerd> shweet!
<luminerd> that was AWESOME!
<apokryphos> the mouse?
<luminerd> no not the mouse
<apokryphos> hehe
<luminerd> but the screen is like 10x bigger
<luminerd> lol
<luminerd> I love high res
<luminerd> anyway
<apokryphos> Worth logging in now
<luminerd> back to the mouse thing...and I'll try to stop typing like I'm on AOL IMing...I hate it when other people do that XD
<luminerd> apokryphos, log in in a new tty or the X screen?
<apokryphos> Sure
<luminerd> btw, I was referancing the short statements I was making in succession...realized that could be unclear
<luminerd> apokryphos, which?
<apokryphos> luminerd: in X
<apokryphos> you'll have to restart it though anyway
<apokryphos> either is fine I guess
<luminerd> ok uh...
<luminerd> well what is my task?
<apokryphos> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now 
<luminerd> ah, ok
<luminerd> I'll just do it in the tty that I did the nvidia enable in
<apokryphos> ok
<apokryphos> make sure you select "nvidia2
<apokryphos> "nvidia"
<luminerd> yea
<luminerd> thanks
<luminerd> bus identifier?
<luminerd> should i use what's there?  PCI:1:0:0
<Almindor> firefox extensions don't work with the prepackaged version
<Almindor> I mean 1.0.6
<luminerd> err...
<Almindor> they install, but don't do anything ;(
<luminerd> oh
<luminerd> lol
<Almindor> I tried manual new version, that one works
<luminerd> I thought Almindor was apokryphos for a moment :P
<apokryphos> luminerd: hm, not quite sure. I believe I have PCI:3:0:0
<Almindor> also, why is the prepackaged version to KDEubuntu a GNOME version?
<luminerd> apokryphos, well uh...the thing that's there right now looks to be working aight..so should I just leave it?
<buz> Almindor: it isnt
<Almindor> buz, it is
<buz> kubuntu comes natively with kde
<apokryphos> luminerd: ok
<Almindor> if you install firefox manualy, you get nice KDE window on "save as"
<Almindor> if you do pacakges, you get an ugly gnomeish window
<buz> well firefox QT doesnt really exist these days
<luminerd> apokryphos, now it wants the amount of memory in kb to be used by the vid card?
<Almindor> buz, how come the version from mozilla works ok?
<buz> there supposedly is a port in the works but it nobody could get it to work so far
<apokryphos> I just press "No" on that, I think. Or leave it out
<buz> works like what
<luminerd> apokryphos, ok thanks
<luminerd> apokryphos, use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Almindor> buz, works like QT
<apokryphos> luminerd: use the default
<Almindor> buz, also extentions
<buz> mhh didnt look like qt at all for me
<luminerd> apokryphos, ok
<luminerd> keyboard layout...us?
<luminerd> oh yea
<buz> firefox is gtk app
<luminerd> it says it
<luminerd> lol
<luminerd> and I'm back to the aol chat...I've got to quit that.
<Almindor> buz, I'll make screenshots for you
<buz> yeah
<luminerd> apokryphos, what's my keyboard model?
<nikkia> apokryphos: !
* apokryphos doesn't have a clue what keyboard luminerd has :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: hey! :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: bulldog messed up, again
<apokryphos> nikkia: :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: instead of the 50 binatone POS they were supposed to send....
<apokryphos> oh no..
<nikkia> they sent a Actiontec 802.11g/ethernet/usb modem
<luminerd> apokryphos, well it's asking for 101key, or pc101...I have a standard windoze keyboard...would that be pc104?
<nikkia> that appears to be actually a cunningly disguised linux/bsd box
<buz> pc104 or 105
<apokryphos> hahaha
<buz> well good for you
<buz> i only ever get shittier hardware than i should
<nikkia> apokryphos: 
<luminerd> apokryphos, it says users of US english keyboards should generally enter pc104, and buz said it (thanks :)) so I'll go with it
<luminerd> should work anyway
<nikkia> Connected to 192.168.1.254.
<nikkia> BusyBox on dslmodem login: admin
<nikkia> Password:
<apokryphos> nikkia: epicrouter!
<buz> cool
<buz> my wrt54 runs busybox too
<luminerd> apokryphos, ok, now the important part
<luminerd> apokryphos, attempt mouse device autodetection?
<apokryphos> sure
<nikkia> apokryphos: now, the next trick is, can i get it to act as my IPv6 tunnel ?
<Almindor> buz, http://members.chello.sk/ales/ff-gtk.jpg
<luminerd> apokryphos, oh crap...it got it?
<luminerd> I hope it works
<Almindor> buz, http://members.chello.sk/ales/ff-qt.jpg
<Almindor> buz, the -qt one is from mozilla page, manual install, the ugly GTK one is from packages
<buz> that is very weird
<buz> the one from mozilla used gtk for me as well
<Almindor> buz, and no firefox isn't qt
<apokryphos> nikkia: so they sent you the router instead? Worth more, surely?
<buz> maybe you have gtk-qt active for one of them?
<Almindor> buz, firefox uses javaskript for GUI IIRC
<Almindor> script :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: the binatone is a 'router'
<buz> yeah but below that, it currently uses GTK to draw stuff
<Almindor> buz, depends on what libs it has
<luminerd> apokryphos, now it wants me to choose my mouse port...would that be /dev/input/mice?
<nikkia> apokryphos: both are 1 port, but this has wireless built in, whereas the binatone is ether/usb only
<Almindor> buz, "active" ?
<buz> well on win it uses win api, on osx aqua
<apokryphos> luminerd: generally, yes.
<luminerd> I think it's psaux but doesn't mice refer to any of them or something?
<luminerd> I donno
<buz> as in installed
<buz> tho gtk qt sometimes works for me, sometimes not, yet is installed all the time
<luminerd> /dev/input/mice is the default, and it wasn't working before....
<apokryphos> nikkia: so a mistake in your benefit, we hope :P
<buz> pretty weird piece of code in any case
<luminerd> so uh, what would you think?
<nikkia> apokryphos: its really funny too
<Almindor> buz, I hate gtk itself installed
<apokryphos> luminerd: try it, if it doesn't work, just reconfigure
<luminerd> k
<Almindor> buz, I'll check for gtk-qt
<nikkia> apokryphos: they obviously opened the box to put the *single* filter in with the modem
<buz> well you'll bloody have to to use firefox in any case
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh, how many were there?
<buz> gtk-qt is just some small layer, gtk is still needed
<luminerd> emulate 3-button mouse...I thought that was for laptops?
<nikkia> apokryphos: so, why on earth they have my invoiced for a binatone, when the box clearly contains a actiontec
<nikkia> apokryphos: *1*
<Almindor> buz, question is if I want to use the packaged one or the manual one
<nikkia> apokryphos: i already have 3 tho, that i bought on monday
<apokryphos> Phew, cool.
<luminerd> apokryphos, should I say no?
<buz> i regularly use both
<buz> which ever is current ;)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i knew it was going to be an issue, because...
<nikkia> i have 2 phones + sky + modem hooked up
<luminerd> apokryphos, yes was default but I see no need since I *have* a middle mouse.
<apokryphos> luminerd: up to you :)
<luminerd> lol ok
<nikkia> apokryphos: and i knew that 1 or 2 filters wouldn't be enough to cover the 10m extension to the second phone
<nikkia> cos all the filters sold in the UK are RJ11/BT split
<nikkia> (US filters are inline RJ11<>RJ11)
* apokryphos won't pretend to know the difference :P
<luminerd> apokryphos, enable scroll events from mouse wheel?
<luminerd> I assume that's a yes but I don't fully understand it and don't want to fsck my system. lol
<nikkia> yep, definitely a linux box
<nikkia> MIPS R4000E by the looks of it
<apokryphos> luminerd: it's asking to use a mouse scroll...
<luminerd> apokryphos, uh..what is one? lol
<nikkia> apokryphos: 2.4.17 :)
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> luminerd: a thing normally in the middle of two mouse buttons that lets you scroll up and down
<luminerd> apokryphos, yea..ok I'm lost..I'll just enable it since that's default
<apokryphos> Kind of useless if you don't have the scroll on your mouse..
<luminerd> apokryphos, I do have one
<luminerd> but ok
<apokryphos> nikkia: you read the latest TUX issue?
<luminerd> anyway
<nikkia> apokryphos: nope
<luminerd> apokryphos, what modules should I enable?  All the defaults?  GLcore isn't checked, nor is v4l, do I not need these?  the others are all checked
<apokryphos> nikkia: some interesting stuff. There's a guy talking about the distro reviews. Funny since in one sentence he dismisses Gentoo and Slackware as distros anyone should use.
<apokryphos> nikkia: dismisses Ubuntu since it didn't have the latest version of firefox on some particular day
<apokryphos> luminerd: just skip and go on
<nikkia> apokryphos: hmm
<nikkia> apokryphos: i sort of understand his point, in a way
<apokryphos> you can't take one package as being reflective of an entire repository
<luminerd> apokryphos, ok, write default files section to configuration file?
<luminerd> says in most cases it should be enabled...am I a 'most' case?
<apokryphos> yes
<luminerd> k
<luminerd> apokryphos, DRI?
<apokryphos> luminerd: ?
<luminerd> apokryphos, write default DRI section to config file?  again says should be enabled lol
<apokryphos> yes
<luminerd> should I just go with all the defaults?
<apokryphos> generally, yes.
<luminerd> now it wants an identifier for my monitor...default again?
<nikkia> apokryphos: http://www.actiontec.com/support/wireless/gwap.html  <- thats the modem
<apokryphos> luminerd: well, do you want it to make specific alterations for your exact monitor model
<luminerd> apokryphos, eh?
<luminerd> not a clue man, I'll go with the default
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh. Looks a lot like my old one
<nikkia> apokryphos: the next trick is working out htf to cross compile apps for it :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: in particular, my IPv6 tunnel :)
<buz> mhh you could look for linksys wrt54 howtos
<buz> i think it uses mips core as well
<nikkia> buz, is it likely to be identical hardware tho ?
<buz> could be
<luminerd> apokryphos, are the default video modes good too?
<buz> you know what wireless yours has?
<buz> however, the linksys is only router, not modem
<nikkia> buz, i was thinking if i pulled all of /lib off it, and built gcc 2.95 for the right target, it should be enough
<nikkia> ah, but i'd be missing /usr/include, gah
<nikkia> buz, i'm guessing TI
<nikkia> buz, given:
<nikkia> tiwlan0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B3:88:83:67
<nikkia>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<buz> mhh mine is broadcom i think
<apokryphos> luminerd: all issues that should be handled generally later. We wanna get your mouse sorted, essentially
<luminerd> ok
<luminerd> apokryphos, ok, I'm through it a
<buz> ubuntu really could do with a good X configure tool
<luminerd> *all...should I restart X and hope my mouse works?
<apokryphos> Basically, yeah.
<luminerd> apokryphos, negative
<nikkia> heh, cool
<apokryphos> luminerd: you restarted your X?
<luminerd> apokryphos, yea
<nikkia> its firewall is, surprise surprise, iptables
<apokryphos> luminerd: ok, then try altering the mouse configurations and/or trying in #ubuntu -- more likely to have luck in there with such issues, as they're not kubuntu-specific
<luminerd> apokryphos, ok, but every time I ask in there they ignore me :/
<Almindor> buz, I've asked a bit on #firefox and it seems I am right
<luminerd> apokryphos, :( thanks for the help, even though it didn't turn out workin
<buz> weird
<buz> i never got to see qt menus
<Almindor> buz, it depends on who and how the configure script is done
<Almindor> buz, so the packagers of UBUNTU used -gtk
<Almindor> buz, I guess kubuntu needs a separate package
<buz> iirc, hussamn tried with qt and it failed
<Almindor> I think the one for "linux" from mozilla must have both
<Almindor> and it decides runtime
<Almindor> should be possible with dynamic loading
<buz> could be
<buz> but according to what
<Almindor> I guess QT is sort of "higher"  I dunno
<Almindor> so it goes down the list like "try qt" then if fail "try gtk2"
<Almindor> might be the installer does that part
<Almindor> I always wondered why linux version was 2x size of win32 version of firefox :)
<slicslak> can a group be added to a group in /etc/group or just users?
<Almindor> buz, a different topic now: how do I tell konqueror to open packed files(zip etc) in itself?(not in ark)
<luminerd> this sucks :(
<buz> *droool* i want an athlonx2 3800+
<buz> 350$ is still way too much though
<apokryphos> buz: x2? Haven't heard of it. All about AMD64s now, though :P
<buz> that's dual core amd64 for you ;)
<buz> times two you know ;)
<apokryphos> buz: oh, dual processor?
<buz> dual core
<buz> stick one on your mainboard, get instant smp
<buz> i wonder if they make any 1u socket939 rack barebones
<buz> that would be killer solution for racks
<apokryphos> Oh, I see it what it is. Basically dual processor
<apokryphos> sounds very cool
<apokryphos> still hoping to go all-out for my University computer ;-)
<buz> better get a turion64 notebook then
<apokryphos> ergh, no laptops for me. 8)
<buz> well depends on the uni,r eally
* nikkia ponders
<eazel7> hi ppl
* buz needs to restrain himself
<eazel7> isn't there kde342 available for amd64?
<apokryphos> Desktop computer for the same price will just be so much more superior
<eazel7> 'cause I'm compiling it now, but I'd rather to get binary packages
<apokryphos> and a PALM seems to solve all arguments about "taking notes in lectures"
<apokryphos> (for me, at least)
<buz> taking notes on a palm? ye gods
<buz> must not be very hard lectures then
<apokryphos> eazel7: yes, they're there.
<apokryphos> buz: ?
<buz> pdas plain suck for taking notes
<buz> they're much too smal
<apokryphos> buz: it has a real full-size keyboard
<buz> wtf
<apokryphos> oh, not the pal tops
<apokryphos> one sec
<nikkia> grrr
<apokryphos> buz: a bit like http://www.guardian.co.tt/archives/2004-09-17/bitdepth.html 
<apokryphos> buz: a cheaper one though ;-). You can get them for around 20 pounds as I recall
<buz> aaah
<buz> still to small a screen
<wellso> that looks well slick
* nikkia wonders why her laptop is refusing to pick up a IPv6 address :/
<apokryphos> buz: small screen wouldn't bother me. I don't plan on looking at it
<buz> i was wondering about one of those touch sensitive writing things
<nikkia> buz, they're ok, i had one, but i bought one too big
<nikkia> if i was buying one now, i'd go for a mid size one, small ones are useless, too big is hard to use, so you want one ideally in the 8x6 sort of size
<nikkia> a big one might be more useful if you mount it permanently tho
<buz> i dont want a drawing tablet
<buz> i want one to take to uni with me
<buz> they retail for like 100EUR now
<nikkia> oh, you mean a 'tablet computer'
<buz> no not tablet computer
<eazel7> apokryphos where is 'there'?
<nikkia> PDA ?
<eazel7> apokryphos: 'cause the repository is empty
<buz> it's more like small tablet to put your paper on 
<nikkia> buz, oh, those things
<buz> at the same time, it's also touch sensitive and saves what you write
<nikkia> buz, i'd rather have a decent PDA
<buz> i had one
<buz> they suck for uni
<buz> screens too small
<buz> and tablet pc only run with XP
<apokryphos> eazel7: http://ubuntu.packages.com/kdebase
<eazel7> apokryphos: I'm looking for the hoary-upadtes
<apokryphos> eazel7: heh, oh wait, momentary confusion. Do you have the latest repository? If it's not there then it's not out yet, no.
<eazel7> apokryphos: I'm using the kubuntu.org repository
<apokryphos> eazel7: there's several. Which one?
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<_droid_> any tried upgrading to kde342 with the packages just given
<_droid_> ?
<eazel7> yup
<apokryphos> _droid_: tried earlier; apparently problems with kpilot package
<eazel7> the Packages.gz isn't there, and no amd64 debs in the pool
<_droid_> I was about to try it
<_droid_> thanks
<_droid_> anyother problems?
<eazel7> no, I've found that the build dependences of libartsc0 are further than the version in the kubuntu sources repository, so I'm getting the breezy one
<eazel7> but I don't want to use packages from breezy
<eazel7> as less as possible, no X-related breezy packages are wanted here ;)=
<_droid_> well I have fired up my test box and am in the process of running a upgrade
<eazel7> I've just compiled all qt3 and it was useless ...
<eazel7> ok, gonna use the breezy's kde
<Fraeon> I was talking about breezy badger with my family and they thought I was talking about something obscene :o
<mart> eazel7: you're gonna have fun mixing up c++ packages :)
<_droid_> he is going to a have a royal "stew"
<mart> :)
<eazel7> mart perhaps, maybe
<eazel7> mart but I've done that before
<eazel7> mart I can do it again ;)
<mart> eazel7: see, if I said that, it would be a case of "famous last words"...
<eazel7> eazel7 hehehe
<eazel7> eazel7 I've been judging with the divine's finger which packages will be in my install, excluding all breezy's X libraries, not easy!
<mart> eazel7: but not figured out how to stop your name appearing twice in IRC? :)
<eazel7> yes, stop pressing tab would be a nice way
<eazel7> bitchx's a bitch with me
<mart> wow, but your name isn't "I'm too lame to read bitchx.doc" so you must be doing something right
<eazel7> hahaha
<eazel7> I'm too lame to spend time in bitchx
<jjesse> why not use konverstation instead of bitchx it seems a whole lot easier :)
<eazel7> jjesse why not to try getting the kde 3.4.2 working under amd64
<eazel7> some packages are in breezy, others in the kubuntu mirror sources...
<eazel7> and I want to use the hoary... well, damn...
<jjesse> ls
<jjesse> doh sorr ybout that
<eazel7> it's ok
<_droid_> just upgrades to the new kde and everything seem fine
<_droid_> the problem I had with kmail connections problems with an IMAP server - breaking from time to time seems to be gone
<eazel7> I don't get it, why breezy is so messy? how did it get there?
<jpatrick> it's in testing
<eazel7> yes, it's evident...
<supernix> Hi
<jpatrick> hi
<supernix> does anyone know how to make the Windows key on the keyboard popup the start menu like in windows ?
<supernix> wassup jpatrick 
<insanekane> supernix: i guess you should use KHtoKeys for that :)
<insanekane> KHotKeys
<apokryphos> I don't think it's possible actually. Since 3.4 the Win Key functions only to be used in a keycombo, i.e. like Ctrl/Alt
<apokryphos> might be though
<insanekane> oho
<supernix> crap I was messing with KHotKeys and poof the control center died
<supernix> exited signal 11
<insanekane> hmm
<Neo_X_Saibot> hello, what is the repositories url ?
<jpatrick> there are loads
<Neo_X_Saibot> where ?
<jpatrick> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Neo_X_Saibot> thanks
<fromoze> Neo_X_Saibot: puede que prefieras la versin de kudos..
<fromoze> wrong channel xD
<Neo_X_Saibot> kudos ?
<Neo_X_Saibot> explicame por que ando nuevo en kubuntu
<jpatrick> -> #kubuntu-es
<Neo_X_Saibot> okei
<blueyed> What about the recent update from kubuntu.org? (deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main)
<blueyed> Security issues?
<blueyed> Recent: today.
<mart> blueyed: I didn't hear about anything
<blueyed> Then apt-get update, mart :)
<mart> blueyed: no, I didn't hear about any security issues
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<mart> blueyed: besides, aptitude is better :P
* blueyed is a synaptic fan
* blueyed doesn't really now aptitude and hated the default colors because they were hard to read
<mart> blueyed: I use it on the command line mostly.  does synaptic distinguish between automatically installed packages and manually installed packages?
<blueyed> mart: I'm not sure, but probably.
<blueyed> if you mean manually == 'dpkg -i'
<mart> blueyed: no
<apokryphos> mart: is it really that useful?
<apokryphos> I can't recall of a single time I've ever wanted to find that out
<mart> blueyed: I mean remembering which packages it installed to satisfy dependencies, and which were explicitly asked for.  that way, when you remove something you installed, it will also remove the things that it depends on, if they're not used by something else
<blueyed> nice, mart, indeed. But Synaptic doesn't do that.
<mart> blueyed: very useful, saves having to run deborphan every so often
<apokryphos> Hardly seems like an argument to stop using synaptic though. Just a reason on why to remove packages when you want to remove the things it brought in too
<eduardo> hola
<mart> apokryphos: no, I didn't say not to use synaptic. just that I can't be bothered to do that manually
<eduardo> alguien sabe por que kubuntu no se me ha instalado en castellano 
<apokryphos> eduardo: #kubuntu-es
<eduardo> thx
<blueyed> did not know deborphan before..
* blueyed just did deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove
<blueyed> Thanks for the hint.
<mart> er, is that safe?
<blueyed> maybe.. *g I've done it without the piping before.
<mart> or is it conservative?
<mart> blueyed: see also debfoster
<blueyed> nice, mart. Thanks again.
<mart> np
<Sputn1k> After nvidia driver install everything works find, but when after install i make pc restart, x's don't work
<rob_> can anyone tell me how to get a 'Home' icon on my desktop?
<rob_> I think it used to be under the Behaviour->General tab in the desktop options
<OculusAquilae> Sputn1k: have you installed it with the drivers from nvidia or from the prepackaged .debs?
<Sputn1k> OculusAquilae, nop from .run
<OculusAquilae> because i've the same problem, when i take the nvidia-packages from nvidia
<Sputn1k> hmm with 2.6.10 kernel+nvidia .deb packages
<Sputn1k> everything find
<Sputn1k> but with 2.6.12
<OculusAquilae> the ubuntu packages nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-dev and nvidia-settings work
<Sputn1k> nvidia deb dont work
<OculusAquilae> ah
<OculusAquilae> you have 2.6.12
<Sputn1k> yes
<OculusAquilae> from breezy or from the hoary debs?
<Sputn1k> i compiled kernel manualy
<OculusAquilae> hm
<Sputn1k> i trying to fix this problem all day
<OculusAquilae> i've the original hoary kernel and the nvidia .run doesn't work 
<Sputn1k> :/
<Sputn1k> but orginal horay is only 2.6.10-5
<Sputn1k> i think too old
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<OculusAquilae> very bad problem :-)
<Sputn1k> yeah /:
<OculusAquilae> Sputn1k: i'll try it again to install this driver
<Sputn1k> i think i found an answer:
<Sputn1k> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/Official_nVidia
<OculusAquilae> i'll try that
<wellso> hi ppl
<wellso> simple question for someone, how do I get KDE to load a certain app. on start-up?
<|rockinnerd|> hey all
<pax> wellso: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#otostart
<Neo_X_Saibot> what is the apt-get command for upgrade kde, and upgrade the kernel ?
<|rockinnerd|> Neo_X_Saibot, /topic
<|rockinnerd|> then apt-get update
<|rockinnerd|> then apt-get install kde
<jpatrick> to upgrade KDE go here: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<Neo_X_Saibot> thanks. and the kernel ?
<jpatrick> you have to compile it
* |rockinnerd| thought you could get kernels in deb form
<jpatrick> type 'sudo apt-get install linux-tree' to get the lastest one from Ubuntu.org
<|rockinnerd|> then cd /usr/src ; ls
<|rockinnerd|> then tar -xjvf tarballforkernel.tar.bz2
<jpatrick> what?
<|rockinnerd|> fprdm
<jpatrick> 'sudo apt-get install linux-tree' does it itself i think
<|rockinnerd|> oh.
* |rockinnerd| has been using slackware too long
<pax> jpatrick: I got kxdocker to work, resources hog, but looks nice http://ninux.net/files/foo.png
* |rockinnerd| gags over my dogs bad breath
<jpatrick> I got it to work
<|rockinnerd|> yes
<jpatrick> just kept crashing
<|rockinnerd|> DANGER WILL  ROBINSON!
<jpatrick> I have the same icon and theme :D
<pax> no crashes here but it's using 6% of my precious ram!!
<|rockinnerd|> Macs are second to linux in my books
<|rockinnerd|> but macs kick ass
<|rockinnerd|> tho
<|rockinnerd|> wb all
<jpatrick> macs suck according to my frined
<wellso> thanks pax
<pax> np
<|rockinnerd|> jpatrick, i'm plannin on buying 1 in the near future, why do they suk?
<jpatrick> He said his school is throwing out the ones they brought they're so bad
<pax> mac suck because I can't afford it :(
<|rockinnerd|> the prob with macOS is it has to run each command 3 times, iirc
<pax> throwing macs? jpatrick where, can he get one for me? hehe
<|rockinnerd|> i'd buy a mac from TerraSoft so i can get YDL on it, but it doesn't support apple's bluetooth or airport
<|rockinnerd|> what kind of mac,
<|rockinnerd|> (mini, imac, emac, powermac, ibook, powerbook)?
* mart is ogling the ibook for 615GBP in education store
<pax> ibook :D
<buz> ibooks are crappy quality
<buz> my GFs makes weird noises after only half a year
<buz> tho for the price, it's probably to be expected
<buz> oh and kubuntu cant use airport express
<TestMAD> my girlfriends makes wierd noises when she's really happy...
<mart> *sigh*
<buz> dude, her ibook
<pax> hehe
<TestMAD> heheh
<TestMAD> just ahving fun buz
<Choubaka> iBooks make magnificent machines for schoolwork. :)
<|rockinnerd|> go to the apple main page now, and look @ their new mouse's marketing schtik
<|rockinnerd|> and pr0n
<|rockinnerd|> lol
<Choubaka> I think you need a powerbook for that.
<buz> pr0n? screen's to bad for good pron
<Choubaka> more HD space
<Choubaka> and you need power to be able to render all the XXX pages.
<mart> ... this seems to be a theme in #kubuntu lately...
<Choubaka> Hah
<TestMAD> what seems to be the theme?
<mart> porn
<TestMAD> ohh..hehe.
* |rockinnerd| stares at the 1GB ram , 80 GB hard drive 14 inch Ibook he wishes he could buy for $1578 USD
<wellso> would be nice
<pax> |rockinnerd|: can you not remind me please :(
<|rockinnerd|> tht's not too bad 4 a notebook with 1 gig of ram tho
<TestMAD> like some one in here said not too long ago.. sudo apt-get install porn
<TestMAD> hehe
<buz> mhh a pr0n edition of kubuntu would rock :=)
<|rockinnerd|> buz: there's GNU/Lesbian Linux
<pax> lebian linux 
<buz> i know
<buz> but i'm not so much into lesbian
<|rockinnerd|> porn-get
<TestMAD> hehe
* pax wuves lesbians :D
<buz> seems like a waste to me
<pax> naw, it's *art*
<pax> I hope we have no kids in the channel
* |rockinnerd| feeds Jake Mac's new mouse's advertising scheme (jake: pics @ http://musicalcocaine.kicks-ass.net/jake1.jpg)
<wellso> my minds been corrupted forever
<buz> if they are on irc, i take it they've seen pretty much everything, really
<pax> fsck /dev/mind
<buz> i know i had seen a lot when i was 15 ;)
<wellso> buz: lol, too right m8
<|rockinnerd|> chris@cataclysmicearthquake:~$ cd / ; touch my_ass
<|rockinnerd|> touch: cannot touch `my_ass': Permission denied
<|rockinnerd|> chris@cataclysmicearthquake:/$
<TestMAD> hehe
<buz> these days not even tubgirl scares me anymore
<buz> must have gotten imune
<buz> which is good, as a friend of mine keeps sending me that sort of links
<TestMAD> back before tubgirl got her site..it was a shock to see.
<TestMAD> but now its like..ehh...whatevewr makes you happy
<Choubaka> There's always something worse.
<TestMAD> like www.ratemypoo.com
<TestMAD> thats kinda sick and funny
<TestMAD> all in one
<|rockinnerd|> no soliciting 
<|rockinnerd|> lol
<TestMAD> im not soliciting..
<wellso> Choubaka: yeah, you think it reached its peak of sickness, but its only just started
<TestMAD> im just saying..its sick cus of the content..but funny cus ppl actually post to it
<pax> TestMAD: easy man, want me to click on that stuff?! you know I can't resist
<TestMAD> hehe
* |rockinnerd| changes the subject
<|rockinnerd|> i wish f4l would be done!
<TestMAD> a friend of mine, after seeing the poo site, was gonna start one for ladies called ratemypad.
<TestMAD> and that was just a gross idea
<wellso> lol
<TestMAD> needless to say..i dont talk to him much anymore
<pax> your friend is brain damaged!
<TestMAD> yea
<wellso> i bet he's makin a fortune of google adwords lol
<TestMAD> i coulda told you that
<TestMAD> he never made it..it was just an idea hea had
<Choubaka> He's a freak.
<gdh> The canonical one of those 'rate' sites is ... www.amibiosornot.com
<Choubaka> Tell him that, and he'll take it as a compliment.
* |rockinnerd| wonders what he started
<wellso> lol bizzarre tangent i agree
<buz> seems fun to me
<TestMAD> heh
<wellso> gdh: what am I rating these motherboards for?
<buz> as it says, amibios or not ;)
<gdh> wellso: The joke is in the URL ... it's a parody of 'www.amihotornot.com'
<slicslak> can i upgrade an app while i'm running it?
<gdh> (now defunct)
<wellso> lol i was clicking away happily
<buz> that site gets my "stupidest site of the day" award
<gdh> little amuses the simple :)
<pax> this is how your ubuntu should look like guys :P http://ninux.net/files/foo.png 
<|rockinnerd|> slicslak, no
<pax> kubuntu*
<gdh> slicslak: Yes, you won't see the new version until you restartit, of course.
<slicslak> but i won't experience any problems in the mean time
<buz> ye gods, i hate baghira
* |rockinnerd| wonders if the Dell Inspiron 9600 would be a good  nb to run linux on...
<Choubaka> pax: That's just a bad OS X lookalike :(
<pax> :(
* pax hurt
<wellso> is that ur actual system pax?
<pax> wellso: yes
<buz> i cant stand the metal look
<Choubaka> OK, it's not exactly bad.
* |rockinnerd| wishes Dell would just not install an os on the hard drive...
<slicslak> i know gentoo you can upgrade apps all you want with no damage, i'm just wondering if apt-get is the same
<buz> what is it with the thing
<wellso> how did you get that MacOs style malarky downt he bottom
<|rockinnerd|> slicslak, yes it's the same thing
<slicslak> |rockinnerd|, thx
<pax> wellso: kxdocker
<wellso> yeah, apt-get rocks
<|rockinnerd|> Wellso, it's an app; look @ kde-look.org
<malte> does mplayer from ftp://ftp.nerim.net work for you guys?
<|rockinnerd|> there's other 1s i think
<gdh> malte: mplayer is in multiverse is it not?
<buz> malte: it's linked against newer libs as in kubuntu so no
<buz> but the multiverse one does
<pax> !find mplayer
<buz> its not as current
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mplayer' (11 shown): mozilla-mplayer ;; mplayer-386 ;; mplayer-586 ;; mplayer-686 ;; mplayer-custom ;; mplayer-doc ;; mplayer-fonts ;; mplayer-k6 ;; mplayer-k7 ;; mplayer-nogui ;; xmms-xmmplayer.
<|rockinnerd|> what brand of nb should i get if i can't get a mac?
<slicslak> |rockinnerd|, i'm running an inspiron 9300, everything works nicely.  dell even gave me a nice discount by taking all the software (cept windows) off.
<gdh> |rockinnerd|: IBM ThinkPad :)
<wellso> my boss has a 9300
<|rockinnerd|> slicslak, how?
<slicslak> i just asked
<wellso> nice laptops
<malte> buz: ok, thanks
<slicslak> and the dell lady said, ok. here you go.  it's w/ dell small biz though, i'm not sure if their general consumer dept will do the same
<gdh> and IBM are at least Linux-friendly, rather than a pack of useless RHEL resellers (Dell)
<|rockinnerd|> slicslak, oh.
<buz> debian works perfectly on those thinkpads
<wellso> did you get all the internal hardware workin on the dell?
<buz> theres even a customized debian for thinkpads somewhere at ee.ethz.ch
<slicslak> wellso, very nice laptop.  unforutnetly the battery doesn't last long w/ the 17" screen....  :-)
<|rockinnerd|> cyberpowerinc.com will let you get a nb with no OS installed
<|rockinnerd|> ThinkPad notebooks, ThinkCentre desktops and other PC products are now products of Lenovo.
<|rockinnerd|> wtf?
<wellso> slicslak: yeah, very true. I liked it, although TBH I don't trust Dell
<mart> maybe an HP with kubuntu?
* |rockinnerd| has had a dell 4 4 years now, it's still truckin well
<slicslak> wellso, oh?  howcome?
<jpatrick> Dell means bit** in Dutch
<gdh> Dell are great as long as you don't ever have to contact them afterwards =)
<buz> I always thought they missed the first letter. it was certainly meant to be a H
<gdh> esp. so if you didn't buy through business.
<wellso> slicslak: problems at work with Dell PC's
<slicslak> ah
<wellso> and people wondering why the HD is fucked
* mart is using a dell right now, and it crashes if you try to open the CD drive
* |rockinnerd| needs oxygen! my dog <http://musicalcocaine.kicks-ass.net/jake1.jpg>'s breath stinks! cant breathe!
<wellso> lol
<wellso> you dont wanna max it out
<|rockinnerd|> can ibm not install an OS on your HD?
<wellso> im gonna shoot ppl, thanks for the help
<gdh> wek, good luck
<gdh> how's your aim? :)
<slicslak> i couldn't ever see buying a desktop from them, i've got local suppliers that are better.  custom build the things, etc.  but for servers and laptops they have treated me nicely thus far.
<wellso> slicslak: 9300 is VERY nice I agree
<wellso> bye ppl
<mart> gdh: you should be shot for that!
<gdh> mart: LOL
<gdh> Bad grammar is the doorway to bad puns :)
<|rockinnerd|> can tablet PC's run linux
<mart> probably, but the handwriting recognition sucks
<mart> xstroke is about the best you can get
<mart> |rockinnerd|: perhaps it's possible to do something with Windows and co-source
<mart> s/co-source/co-linux/
<gdh> or an on-screen keyboard?
<|rockinnerd|> $1628.10 => for a toshiba satelite Tablet
<gdh> I tend to get on with those much quicker on a PDA than graffiti et al
<mart> dunno, never really used one
<gdh> xvkbd - software virtual keyboard for X11
<pax> you people are crazy spending that kinda money for laptop when you can run Kubuntu on your $25 toaster
<mart> I wouldn't even pay $25 for a toaster :)
<gdh> yum :) toasted dragon :)
<_kay> Evening :)
<pax> mart: you can't run kubuntu on a cheap toaster
<_kay> On a bad laptop you can toast too.
<pax> heya _kay 
<_kay> I decided against PDA.... I am not a person who likes organization
<_kay> Don't need addressbook permanently, and I have no schedule for most days... so... not PDA, no toaster.
<gdh> _kay: me neither, but it's a cool toy with ssh
<_kay> For that my laptop is Ok :p
<gdh> and it's at the best price- work pay for it:)
<gdh> in fact the most useful thing it does for me is TomTom Navigator.
<mart> anyone on breezy?
<_kay> I am
<mart> _kay: where did all the x utilities go, xlsfonts, setxkbmap...
<_kay> into packages
<_kay> xkbcomp is e.g. in xfonts-utils now
<_droid_> ever heard of a work in progress mart?
<mart> ah, I've found setxkbmap
<_kay> eh, wrong sorry that was mkfontdir
<_kay> xkbcomp is in xkbutils
<_kay> Use packages.ubuntu.com to find which one is which
<mart> _droid_: yeh, my machines broken a few times, I'm happy with that.  Just seems unlikely that stuff would disappear, so thought I'd ask
<_kay> Not all utils are now installed by x-window-system-core
<_kay> Probably bugs for at least xkbutils
<_kay> Breezy works OK, only i18n is broken beyond repair for me now (in KDE)
<mart> yeah, everything seems to work here except keymaps
<mart> and I've lost virtual terminals
<_kay> Which chipset?
<_kay> The keyboard will come back if you install xkbutils and restart X mayhaps
<_kay> Depends on how well, some things migrate... 
<mart> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<_kay> Oh, I have that too
<mart> and you have vt's?
<_kay> And the same problem too :p
<mart> downer
<_kay> No, all blank, always when X is running
<mart> yeah, me too
<_kay> I don't use them though.
<Neo_X_Saibot> how i unlock the root in the kde ?
<_kay> Pretty long already, after some cvs merges
<mart> huh?
<_kay> sudo passwd root
<_kay> Then set a password
<_kay> Well, it was one of the first things that was broken....
<ray_> yelllow
<lonelyzora> hi
<nikkia> gaaah!
<ray_> i found a neat plugin for firefox that integrates kde style.....looks soooooooo much better
<mart> nikkia: you've surprised yourself?
<nikkia> mart, no, just discovered the folly of voice recognition
<ray_> anybody use anything besides Limewire?
<mart> :)
<nikkia> at the most critical part of the map, where i don't trust the AI, and some DH drives past in his chavmobile and the (*&(ing voice recognition recognises the sound as 'move to your sudden death'
<nikkia> so lo and behold the AI go running into the room that's surrounded by snipers
<mart> just can't get the staff....
<ray_> nikkia: what are you talking about?
<nikkia> ray, rainbow six 3
<ray_> nikkia: ahh.....im into the free games like enemy-territory have you tried that one?
<nikkia> ray, yes, i have
<Aapzak> americas army is rather nice
<ray_> Aapzak: you cant respawn like enemy-territory though i hat having to wait until the game ends
<nikkia> ray, don't get shot then :P
<Aapzak> :)
<ray_> i suck though...lol
<Aapzak> me too
<Aapzak> I'm watching all the time :)
<ray_> plus 2.4 isnt out yet
<ray_> any idea when 2.4 is coming out by the way?
<Aapzak> but the quality of the game is higher don't you thinkg?
<CellarDoor> hi all
<ray_> no i dont think so....you can do way more in enemy-territory....like air strikes plant mines drive tanks etc
<CellarDoor> does anyone know how to make gnome apps look better in kde ?
<Aapzak> allright, isn't E_T not that game that looks like its build 5 years ago?
<ray_> CellarDoor: im wondering the same thing...if you find out let me know
<Aapzak> :)
<CellarDoor> ok ray_
<Aapzak> just don't use them
<Aapzak> :)
<CellarDoor> heh
<ray_> Aapzak: et looks just as good a AA 
<mart> I think they naturally suck, because they can't get the font dpi right
<Aapzak> allright, must be some settings in my config then
<mart> Aapzak: no, it's a gnome bug, they just don't see it that way
<ray_> if you could respawn in AA the game would be great
<Aapzak> there was something about ET which I did not like, dunno what it was.
<mart> CellarDoor: it is the fonts that look bad/
<mart> ?
<ray_> Aapzak: have you tried newer versions?
<Aapzak> I don't think so
<ray_> Aapzak: have you tried Cube?
<Aapzak> are those binaries, or build by me?
<Aapzak> no
<Aapzak> Cube?
<Aapzak> I need screenshots :)
<CellarDoor> ah fonts have always looked bad with KDE on kubuntu regardless of what Im using, haven't found out how to fix it
<ray_> Aapzak: www.cubeengine.com
<mart> CellarDoor: check that you've got anti-aliasing on, and using something like the bitstream fonts
<ray_> Aapzak: its very much like quake 3 
<mart> CellarDoor: that seems to work for most folk
<CellarDoor> mart, already on, been through this before - no one seems to be able to help
<ray_> key is...not to use gnome apps
<ray_> gnome is sooooooooo ugly
<mart> CellarDoor: sorry, is it just the gnome apps, or do the kde ones also suck?
<CellarDoor> everything
<ray_> everything!
<ray_> kde looks great for me
<CellarDoor> I have to have my desktop as high rez as I can to try to minimize the uglness of the fonts
<mart> ray_: make up your mind!
<Aapzak> ray_: I'm more into games like counterstrike or AA, because I don't like looking at weird creatures
<Aapzak> (that why I only shave once a week)
<|rockinnerd|> http://toastytech.com/evil/ieerrors.html
<ray_> mart: what?
<mart> [22:58]  <mart> CellarDoor: sorry, is it just the gnome apps, or do the kde ones also suck?
<mart> [22:58]  <ray_> everything!
<mart> [22:59]  <ray_> kde looks great for me
<ray_> mart: dude your lost....
<mart> so, does everything suck, or does kde look ok?
<CellarDoor> kde looks ok, the fonts suck
<Aapzak> ow shoot, can't close Channel List tab anymore, using Konversation
<ray_> mart: i never said i had problems with kde's look
<ray_> mart: so try and read before you bash
<mart> ray_: were you talking in the other thread?
<ray_> mart: nope
<mart> ray_: what did you mean by "everything" when I asked when it was gnome only or kde and gnome?
<mart> you're right, you've totally lost me...
<ray_> mart: IT WASNT EVEN ME YOU WERE ASKING THAT! CellerDoor is the one with the problem
<CellarDoor> [07:58]  <mart> CellarDoor: sorry, is it just the gnome apps, or do the kde ones also suck?
<CellarDoor> [07:58]  <CellarDoor> everything
<CellarDoor> [07:58]  <ray_> everything!
<CellarDoor> [07:58]  <ray_> kde looks great for me
<mart> It's the "<ray_> everything!" bit I didn't get,
<mart> nm, it's not worth shouting about....
<CellarDoor> I also can't get UT2004 to install
<ray_> CellarDoor said everything looked bad and i said "everything!" because i was shocked. you guys ever take an english class?
<ray_> thats what you call an exclamation point
<ray_> ooooooooo
* CellarDoor sits quietly
<ray_> its pointless now
<ray_> just a misunderstanding is all
<mart> ray_: please calm down
<ray_> im sorry guys
#kubuntu 2005-08-09
<ray_> so how do you guys run counterstrike...with cedega?
<mart> CellarDoor: you might get some luck running gnome-control-<mumble> 
<ray_> mart: sorry....man 
<Sputn1k> When i trying to load win partition i get mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs', how can i install ntfs mode?
<mart> ray_: no problem, I didn't realise you were replying to him, because you replied so fast!
<Sputn1k> i mean module not mode
<CellarDoor> its kde thats the problem, i don't really care if i can't get gnome apps to look better, I just thought It would be nice
<ray_> mart: i should have mad myself more clear
<ray_> CellarDoor: i cant believe kde looks bad for you....and how do you set your screen to hi-res?
<CellarDoor> its the fonts that look bad
<jpatrick> then change them
<mart> CellarDoor: do they look bad when you first log in, or only after you run a gnome app?
<CellarDoor> change screen res in control centre-peripherals-display
<ray_> cool
<CellarDoor> they look bad fullstop - fiddling with anti-aliasing in the control centre does nothing
<mart> CellarDoor: I guess you've seen the "you need to restart applications for font settings to take effect" (or something) dialog box
<CellarDoor> yeah been there done that
* mart breaks --- eyes hurt
<ray_> you guys read the new tux
<ray_> ?
<CellarDoor> nope
<CellarDoor> whats that
<ray_> its and online magazine that is sent through email as pdf........they have a good article about the advantages of using debian and ubuntu/kubuntu
<CellarDoor> ah rite
<ray_> bye
<frank_> what do the new kde 3.4.2 packages fix?
<CellarDoor> dunno
<CellarDoor> I'm adding repo so I can get it
<CellarDoor> maybe It will fix my fonts ;)
<apokryphos> frank_: bugs
<CellarDoor> lol
<frank_> apokryphos: bugs from the last 3.4.2?
<frank_> does kcontrol work better?
<apokryphos> frank_: no, from 3.4.1
<frank_> apokryphos: there is a second version of 3.4.2 out today
<apokryphos> if you're talking about the newer packages in the *kubuntu* repository (as opposed to the old ones), then it's just going to be package-related fixes
* CellarDoor fires up kynaptic
<frank_> well 36 packages changed today
<apokryphos> See the individual package changelogs for more info
<frank_> apokryphos: the changelogs are not there
<apokryphos> frank_: erm, of course they are. Whether they are documented to note the fixes is another issue
<frank_> Failed to fetch the changelog for karm
<frank_> URI was: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdepim/kdepim_3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary2/changelog
<apokryphos> frank_: I did say check the individual package changelogs... use apt/synaptic/kynaptic/kpackage
<apokryphos> Ok, not actually sure if Kynaptic can do it actually
<frank_> I'm using synaptic. That's where the error came from. I tried "Download changelog" for karm
<apokryphos> it doesn't display the changelog in kynaptic?
<apokryphos> you're also only checking kdepim
<apokryphos> and it doesn't look like there's been another 3.4.2 version of kdepim
<apokryphos> ok, looks like there is, but the changelog isn't showing on that site
<sy> does anyone know how to compile files
<sy> in linux
<frank_> I don't think kynaptic can see changelogs but I use synaptic all the time anyways. yeah I know there are no changelongs for any of the new packages as far as I can tell
<apokryphos> sy: do you know how to Google? :)
<mart> frank_: there are always changelogs for packages
<mart> kdepim (4:3.4.2-0ubuntu2)
<mart> Add kubuntu_07_korganiser_libraries.diff fix compile order
<mart> Add kubuntu_08_kmail_attachments.diff fix empty attachments http://bugs.k
<mart> de.org/109003
<frank_> mart: how did you get that?
<mart> er, I've got the update and read /usr/share/doc/karm/changelog.Debian.gz but it's also at http://packages.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdepim/kdepim_3.4.2-0ubuntu1/changelog
<mart> actually, er....
<mart> that's for breezy, but I guess the packages contain the same fixes
<mart> see also http://kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_4_1to3_4_2.php
<apokryphos> mart: he's looking for only the changes in the 3.4.2 packages produced originally, and the ones today
<apokryphos> Synaptic doesn't show changelogs like I thought it did... I seem to view them fine in KPackage though
<frank_> mart: I already had kde 3.4.2 in hoary. But today, it changed again. I'd like to know what changed between 3.4.2-0ubuntu0-hoary1 and 3.4.2-0ubuntu0-hoary2
<mart> frank_: have you downloaded it already?
<frank_> mart: yeah but not installed
<sy> yes i know how to google
<mart> frank_: oh, easiest thing is to install then read the unpacked changelog
<mart> sy: you didn't say what you wanted to compile
<mart> just 'files'
<sy> and i have looked all over the place but when i get the file where do i download it to my deskto
<frank_> mart: I know... but usually you can know before what changed 
<sy> desktop*
<apokryphos> sy: read the "INSTALL" file that should come with the package, inside the tar
<sy> ok thanks
<sy> i am kinda new to kubuntu
<sy> or linux
<apokryphos> sy: no worries. Check the file provided, it has instructions and a description
<apokryphos> sy: and, what is it that you're trying to compile?
<frank_> sy: It's not often that you really need to compile stuff
<foobrain> Hello
<foobrain> Very impressive linux dist
<lgsobalvarro> hello foobrain
<foobrain> May I ask what compiler I should install?
* frank_ takes all the credit ;-)
<foobrain> I want to be able to build glib for instance
<mart> build-essential is a good bet
<foobrain> mostly because firefox wont install without it :)
<lgsobalvarro> footbrain install glib, automake, make...
<frank_> foobrain: you can get firefox with apt-get or synaptic
<mart> foobrain: you're compiling firefox?
<sy> well i am kinda dumb
<frank_> sy: what is it you want to install?
<equex> hi i am trying to make OpenGL work with X. seems i cannot achieve Direct Rendering. I got about 70 fps with glgears and then i trid to set useinternalAGPgart to TRUE then i got about 10x better framerate, stil it sucks and cant even be used for screensavers
<foobrain> mart: I get an error message when trying to run firefox-install
<sy> airsnort
<foobrain> frank_: how would I go about getting firefox with apt-get or synaptic? heh
<mart> foobrain: what's wrong with the packaged firefox? why are you trying to compile it?
<foobrain> mart: I'm not trying to compile it, I'm trying to install it... or am I doing it wrong?
<sy> i love linux   and how smooth
<sy> it is
<frank_> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<frank_> foobrain: check out this link, then use synaptic to install stuff
<frank_> sy: same thing for you too
<apokryphos> foobrain: firefox is in the Ubuntu repositories, there's a binary, so there's no need to install it from the package provided at mozilla.org
<apokryphos> foobrain: just sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<sy> thanks guys
<foobrain> eh, which is best, the synaptic or apt-get?
<foobrain> I'm confused... hehe
<foobrain> silly me
<foobrain> will the ubuntu repo allow me to install dev apps?
<foobrain> another question, what
<foobrain> 's the default root pw?
<foobrain> I can't recall setting one when I installed the os
<apokryphos> Synaptic and APT are the same thing. Synaptic is just the GUI front-end of apt
<foobrain> oh, roger that
<apokryphos> There is no root password in Ubuntu
<apokryphos> !rootsudo
<ubotu> somebody said rootsudo was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<foobrain> aha... interesting
<apokryphos> Install dev apps...? What?
<foobrain> so I can compile and code and stuff
<apokryphos> yes, of course
<foobrain> I just noticed
<foobrain> very cool
<foobrain> kubuntu called it Kynaptic instead of synaptic... confusing
<apokryphos> They're different programs
<foobrain> ok
<wellso> i still prefer synaptic
<apokryphos> Kynaptic is very primitive
<foobrain> where can I find synaptic then?
<foobrain> is it gnome only or... ?
<apokryphos> not entirely usable, even, I think. If you need to use a GUI KDE front-end use KPackage
<frank_> install synaptic with kynaptic] 
<foobrain> ... it's that easy ey?
<foobrain> kool
<wellso> i just type sudo synaptic
<frank_> synaptic works perfectly in kde too
<apokryphos> wellso: you should *never* run GUI apps with plain sudo
<wellso> kdesu
<wellso> lol still trying remember that one
<apokryphos> =)
<frank_> synaptic ends up in the kde system menu
<apokryphos> frank_: it's just about bearable once you have the gtk-qt package
<frank_> apokryphos: I don't even have that, does it work well?
<apokryphos> Very well, yes. You should definitely get it. Any GTK apps (if you use any) are pretty ugly otherwise
<frank_> apokryphos: I know, they are... but it didn't really bother me but more consistency would be nice
<wellso> has it got a package in the rep.?
<apokryphos> Yes. gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<wellso> thanks mate
<apokryphos> I think they might make that a default package installed for Kubuntu. They sure should.
<apokryphos> you can then modify the settings for GTK apps in kcontrol, btw.
<frank_> apokryphos: does it pretty up firefox too?
<frank_> apokryphos: I mean the save dialog
<apokryphos> To some degree, sure. The package makes it so that all GTK apps use teh Qt style/windec
<_frank> apokryphos: I installed gtk-qt engine but I don't see any difference in synaptic. I restarted kde since then. anything else I need to do?
<apokryphos> _frank: check the settings from kcontrol
<Douglas> so let's say I upgraded to weezy on my laptop and it broke everything, how do I downgrade again?
<apokryphos> Douglas: things *are* broken in breezy. X is currently broken, I believe.
<apokryphos> To downgrade you'd have to do a few force installs with dpkg I guess. Would be quite a big hassle, I'd imagine.
<wellso> could you recover your stuff with the live CD and re-install?
<_frank> apokryphos: Ok I got synaptic to change but it looks worse. It doesn't look like my other kde app either.
<apokryphos> _frank: did you make it use the current Qt theme/windec/font?
<_frank> yeah
<Douglas> seriously, that blows, and makes me sad.
<_frank> as far as the kcontrol settings go yeah
<apokryphos> it's not going to look like them, but it will use the same KDE theme and windec. Are you saying it's not?
<wellso> Douglas: whats broken
<wellso> ?
<Douglas> X seems to be broken for starters.
<Douglas> so just apt-get install xorg --force
<_frank> Well the basic "empty space" color is different so I don't think its using the same
<Douglas> or something?
<Douglas> I changed my sources.list back.
<wellso> that would be my plan of attack but I dont really know much about linux
<apokryphos> That won't really do anything, since apt always looks for the latest version.
<Douglas> oh, can I force it to downgrade a single package?
<Douglas> hey, could I do, apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop or something like that then re add it?
<apokryphos> with dpkg, I believe you can, yeah.
<wellso> could apt remove the package and then re-install from the terminal
<Douglas> Because I did it to my desktop box to but I havn't reboot yet.
<Douglas> :)
<Douglas> the laptop however just pooped all over itself
<Douglas> when I rebooted it.
<apokryphos> you could use dpkg --install --force-overwrite {somepackage}.deb
<wellso> are u running breezy on both?
<Douglas> I'll try some stuff but I'll probably just reinstall later
<apokryphos> Douglas: reinstalling is probably the best option
<Douglas> I was, but I changed my sources.list back to hoary and did an apt-get update and and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Douglas> damn, that makes me super sad.
<Douglas> I'll work on it. 
<Douglas> Thanks everytone.
<_frank> apokryphos: I got rid of the gtk-qt thing. I like it better this way
<apokryphos> _frank: I'm kind of wondering if you've got it right, since GTK apps are super ugly without it 
<apokryphos> not quite sure how you'd get it wrong though...
<foobrain> super ugly?
<foobrain> what makes them look better?
<apokryphos> The style is hard to look at, yes. 
<_frank> apokryphos: it was even worse
<apokryphos> The change in style, and the window decoration. Looks like I'm properly running a GUI app, should I ever venture into it
<apokryphos> how exactly would it be *worse*? Are you saying that your KDE theme is bad?
<foobrain> what should I install to make them look better?
<apokryphos> maybe you shoulda pulled in a screeny...
<apokryphos> foobrain: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<_frank> apokryphos: I'm using plastik as theme and synaptic was not using that
<foobrain> apokryphos: where do I find that? I didn't find it in Synaptic
<apokryphos> _frank: then something apparently went wrong
<apokryphos> foobrain: it's in Universe. You'll have to add that repository. See...
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<apokryphos> heh, someone left the comma there
<apokryphos> ubotu: no repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<apokryphos> Ok. Also just realised those are made for gnomers
<apokryphos> foobrain: basically, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment (remove the "#") from the line that has "Universe"
<foobrain> ok, let me try that
<apokryphos> You will need to have root permissions to edit the file. So alt+f2 -> kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> err.... alt+f2 -> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<foobrain> ty
<foobrain> uncomment all lines with Universe in them+
<foobrain> ?
<apokryphos> yes
<supernix> in windows if a programs run into trouble you can do ctrl+alt+delete what is the equivalent in linux ?
<apokryphos> Ctrl+Esc for the processes running. Ctrl+Alt+Esc + Click to kill a program, or killall {appname} in konsole
<apokryphos> these should only really be used as a last result
<foobrain> is there a gallery somewhere that allows you to see the differences between qt and other themes?
<foobrain> heh... google, sorry for the retarded q
<apokryphos> Qt isn't a theme
<apokryphos> It's a toolkit for C++
<apokryphos> it's the toolkit that KDE uses
<foobrain> yeah I know
<apokryphos> many different *kde* themes at http://kdelook.org
<foobrain> y
<foobrain> ty
<foobrain> what do I have to do to see the changes now that I've installed gtk2-engine-qt?
<apokryphos> In theory, just restart the GTK app. In practice, it seems that a lot of people have had to restart KDE
<foobrain> and how do I restart KDE? reboot?
<apokryphos> foobrain: KMenu -> Logout
<apokryphos> End Current Session
<foobrain> ok
<foobrain> can I install more gtk2 themes at the same time and somewhere choose which to use?
<apokryphos> gtk themes are useful for GNOME... in KDE you only use KDE themes
<foobrain> ok thx
<foobrain> bbiab
<beltranuser> hola
<foobrain> fixed it
<foobrain> had to select QT from "GTK Styles and Fonts" in the Control Center
<sy> man i can not figure out how to install stuff
<sy> can NY ONE TELL ME WHERE TO GO TO INSTALL STUFF
<duende> Run synaptic or knaptic
<apokryphos> sy: and quit shouting
<sy> sorry i just fixed that
<mark_> hi everyone, I'm having a problem with pam_ldap...
<mark_> from /var/log/auth.log (client) "Invalid user maksym from ::ffff:127.0.0.1"
<mark_> more info at: http://pastebin.com/328874
<mark_> can someone help me?
<supernix> Hi
<supernix> I seem to have a KDE malfunction
<supernix> I seem to have my Gnome and KDE trying to interoperate
<supernix> I can't seem to adjust my wal paper
<sy> do i have to go to konsole to in stall programs
<supernix> sy you can use Kynaptic or Synaptic or Kpackage
<spanglesontoast> is kde apps down?
<sy> i am new to linux but it is kinda hard 
<sy> what do they do?
<sy> help to install thing
<sy> ?
<spanglesontoast> someone get help for sy
<spanglesontoast> :P
<sy> i think i am just dumb
<spanglesontoast> nah
<spanglesontoast> it's just not the right time of the nite
<bobbyd> is there a command line app to read the cpu temp?
<sy> well i am really good with xp and i know xp inside and out 
<spanglesontoast> bet ya don't
<spanglesontoast> popquiz
<sy> what
<bobbyd> sy, run synaptic to install programs
<spanglesontoast> what is the name of activation file?
<sy> for xp
<spanglesontoast> yes
<supernix> I seem to have my Gnome and KDE trying to interoperate
<supernix> I can't seem to adjust my wallpaper
<sy> pyypmdmqmf377wb7667jh9py8
<spanglesontoast> er
<spanglesontoast> that's a cd key
<sy> lol
<supernix> and my context menu when it pops up is the Gnome menu
<spanglesontoast> not the name of the file
<spanglesontoast> the correct name is .wpa
<sy> bobbyd: 
<sy> bobbyd: do i have to compile it
<bobbyd> sy, it's in the k-menu system->kynaptic
<bobbyd> the gnome version 'synaptic' is a more mature app IMHO
<bobbyd> you can install that using kynaptic
<sy> ok found it and i want install airsnort
<equex> could someone explained why the "Keyboard model" listbox is empty in Keyboard Layout in the control centre ?
<equex> and i cant add keyboard layouts either
<equex> can i add these manually by having multiple sections in xorg.conf ?
<equex> i have a 104 key standard keyboard and it used to show before i upgradded KDE i think
<equex> but then again i have also installed ati drivers, wich also messes with x
<Kovecses> equex: whats the problem?
<equex> KDE doesnt see what keyboard i have and can thus not add new keyboard layouts it seems. all the controls in the control panel are just not functioning and they are all empty (in the Keyboard layout section?
<basit> can any tell me apt url for 5.10?
<equex> )
<Kovecses> somebody else had that problem
<equex> yeah
<Kovecses> ive installed the ati drivers and didnt have that problem
<equex> makes me have to switch to windows to get actual work doe
<equex> done
<equex> :(
<basit> is kubuntu 5.10 is there?
<Kovecses> it doesnt detect it even on a fresh install?
<equex> yes it worked perfectly before
<equex> suddenly it broke
<apokryphos> basit: it's not out, but it's in development.
<apokryphos> !breezy
<apokryphos> gah
<Kovecses> so i would take time and do a fresh install and try and do everything the same....and see what you did that broke it
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell basit about breezy
<basit> apokryphos, can you tell me apt url to put it 
<basit> apokryphos, i'm already running ubuntu breezy
<equex> Kovecses: hehe nope, i installed way too much to do that now
<equex> need to fix it the hard way
<equex> anyway
<apokryphos> basit: many things are broken; and it's a huge mission to downgrade, but use it at your own peril. You just replace all entries of "hoary" with "breezy"
<Kovecses> hmm...did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<equex> yes Kovecses 
<equex> did not fix it
<basit> apokryphos, i tried,
<basit> but not found
<apokryphos> basit: can you paste the exact error output?
<basit> http://kubuntu.org/breezy-kde342/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 
<basit> 404 not found
<Kovecses> equex: can you type at all with it?
<apokryphos> heh
<basit> I probably is giving wrong url
<basit> :)
<apokryphos> basit: don't do it for kubuntu.org stuff
<apokryphos> basit: it's hoary-specific
<basit> hmm 
<basit> then?
<equex> Kovecses: yes but only with english keymap. i need to be able to switch to norwegian keymap as well
<apokryphos> basit: the other ones of course. Main, Universe, Multiverse...
<basit> they don't have 3.4.2
<Kovecses> equex: ahh ok
<apokryphos> basit: yes, they do.
<basit> i did apt-get install kde
<equex> and now i *cant* add keymaps anymore, for some strange reason
<Kovecses> equex: did you try kdesu kcontrol?
<basit>  kde: Depends: kde-core but it is not going to be installed
<basit>        Depends: kde-amusements but it is not going to be installed
<equex> nope Kovecses 
<apokryphos> Hm, I see it hasn't been ported to breezy yet, then. 
<apokryphos> They obviously have no rush to do so, neither.
<basit> yup
<Kovecses> equex: are the options greyed out or simply not there?
<basit> but xmms doesn't start in breezy
<basit> :)
<apokryphos> basit: why would you use xmms?
<basit> abasit@basit:~$ xmms
<basit> Message: device: default
<basit> DBAudioLib ERROR: could not create shared memory for system data.
<basit> apokryphos, it can play wma
<basit> what else to use?
<apokryphos> well, yeah, many things are gonna be broken.
<equex> heh Kovecses 
<Kovecses> equex: how did you switch them before?
<equex> i started kcontrol and for some reason knemo started.. that is a package i have had much problems with
<basit> my touchpad is shaky 2.6.12
<Kovecses> knemo? whats that
<equex> Kovecses: i had it set up to switch with shift/contrl and i had an icon in the systray
<equex> some network monitor app i think, i never asked for it
<Kovecses> i dont even have that
<equex> suddenly something depended in it and broke some other stuff (like kdevelop)
<apokryphos> it's in KDE extragear; not installed by default.
<Kovecses> somebody in this room has to know
<equex> oh yeak kcontrol is what i was using Kovecses 
<apokryphos> Kovecses: know what?
<Kovecses> equex: so when you go in there what happens
<equex> Kovecses: when i go to Regional and Accesibilty -> Keyboard layout, i cannot add layouts
<Kovecses> equex: are they there though
<equex> no
<equex> its all empty
<equex> evenb the Keyboard Model list
<equex> evertyhing else inkcontrol works, just not that page
<apokryphos> sounds like something's wrong with your kdelibs-data package
<Kovecses> equex: yeah try reinstalling that
<equex> oh ofcourse ! <sob>
<equex> ill try reinstalling that
<apokryphos> upgrade to 3.4.2 if you haven't already
<Kovecses> did you upgrade?
<equex> i did
<equex> probably after the fact
<equex> can i just do dpgk reinstall kdelibs-data ?
<equex> cant do it from synaptic, gotta reinstall the whole KDE it seems
<equex> cannot mark just the lib for reinstall
<apokryphos> equex: when did you install 3.4.2?
<equex> two days ago maybe
<apokryphos> You should sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<equex> i think i lost the maps before that but i am not reallysure if it was that or the ATI driver that broke it
<apokryphos> a few fixes to the packages were uploaded recently
<equex> one of the two it was
<equex> okay
<apokryphos> nothing to do with the ATI, I'm sure.
<equex> cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<equex> gah
<apokryphos> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        -- if kde packages are "held back"
<equex> i also have problems with keyboard hangups
<equex> obviously
<equex> nope i am all good and upgraded it seems
<equex> Building dependency tree... Done
<equex> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<apokryphos> you must have upgraded them somehow in the last 24 hours or so, then...
<apokryphos> kde-config --version gives 3.4.2, right?
<equex> most likely
<equex> yep
<equex> and kde config 1.0
<apokryphos> Try reinstalling kdelibs-data then. sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdelibs-data should do it, I believe
<equex> LOL
<equex> i dont even have knemo installed
<equex> and yet it pops up when i start kcontrol
<apokryphos> I believe teh package was broken some time ago
<apokryphos> which means it could semi-install, and apt'll think it's not installed
<equex> maybe install, and remove again
<apokryphos> and since it's connected to kcontrol, I can see why it may pop-up (it's configurable from there)
<apokryphos> Anyhow, I'm off to bed now. Good luck. =)
<equex> Reinstallation of kdelibs-data is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<equex> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<equex> oki :)
<equex> thanks for the help so far
<equex> didnt work from synaptic either
<apokryphos> I'd check if you definitely have the same appropriate things in sources.list
<apokryphos> the 3.4.2 repository; if it's a mirror, check that it's still functional
<ralph1> Could someone help me check to insure that I have all the needed gpg packages installed and kmail configured properly to check signatures and retrive missing ones. Right now it is painfully slow, I have gpg sig retrival unchecked and a lot of times I just kill gpg.
<_droid_> Thunderbird and enigmail works better
<pvh> I am getting hard lockups under Kubuntu. Could I get some help diagnosing the problem? I have compiled a fairly decent list of symptoms.
<pvh> The display freezes but the pointer keeps moving.
<pvh> I can't Ctl-Alt-F1 to another screen.
<pvh> Other symptoms include: Amarok finishes the current playing song but will not start the next.
<pvh> I can ssh in and see xorg consuming all the CPU time, but cannot terminate it.
<pvh> It seems to happen most often in Konq/Firefox, but I usually am using one or the other, so I can't say how significant that is.
<supernix> Well in case you were not paying attention they have updated the KDE 3.4.2 with a release to fix God only knows what problems
<PurpleMotion> Does anyone here have any experience with building kwin decos?
<PurpleMotion> I've deisnged one, now I want to use it, heh...
<luminerd> what is the tool that updates your X config again?
<luminerd> sudo aptitude update-xorg or something?
<TestMAD> !xorg
<ubotu> TestMAD: I don't know
<TestMAD> hmm
<TestMAD> sorry..i cant remember off the top of my head
<luminerd> ok :/ thanks
<sy> hello all
<luminerd> What might this mean in the log?  I got a (II) Generic Mouse: ps2EnableDadtaReporting: succeeded. No core pointer.  Fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices.
<luminerd> http://pastebin.com/328961  Does anyone know what looks wrong with this part of my conf for a Kubuntu system with a PS/2 mouse?
<supernix>  Anyone know a good client that you can use that is like Emule ?
<sy> do you use kynaptic to install airsnort
<sy> ?
<supernix> You can
<supernix> or use Synaptic
<sy> but how
<supernix> They are both package managers
<supernix> You just start it up enter your password when asked then refresh your sources then search for the program your looking for then choose mark for install
<supernix> Or you can use apt-get if that is the correct syntax and do apt-get -i airsnort
<sy> in the konsole
<supernix> Yes
<sy> well it is a tar.gz
<luminerd> where's my mouse?!
<supernix> ah thought you were using deb sources
<supernix> I don't know how to install using tar.gz files
<supernix> othernoob is pretty helpful if you see him
<supernix> crimsum is very helpful as well
<sy> is that a web page
<supernix> you best /j #ubuntu and ask them there
<_shawn_> hi
<_shawn_> I can't get live365 strwams working with amarok with the xine engine? help? suggestions?
<_shawn_> *streams
<milksteak> _shawn_, I use VLC for most streams
<bur[n] er> can anyone tell me how to change the dpi in KDE?  in gnome it was 76 and wonderful... not sure what's going on here
* sproingie sighs, ##C++ is pretty much dead, the one time I have a C++ question
<arkie> i have 256MB RAM.....and 512MB swap....will increasing swap partition give me a perfomance boost?
<paines> arkie: don't expect that
<arkie> paines: why not:(
<paines> because ram cannot be replaced with disc space
<arkie> what if i decrease swap????
<arkie> what if i decrease swap????
<_shawn_> I'd say no
<sproingie> is there a key in konqueror to give focus to the search combo box?
<sproingie> i'm used to hitting ctrl-k in firefox, and it's driving me crazy not having the same in konq
<vijayendra> hi all
<vijayendra> i have install kubuntu on my compaq presario v2036 laptop
<vijayendra> but here touch pad is not working properly
<vijayendra> i cant able to click using touchpad
<vijayendra> can any one pls help me
<vijayendra> ?
<arkie> hi there
<arkie> sorry i dunno 
<vijayendra> hmm
<vijayendra> k
<arkie> K?
<vijayendra> ok..
<arkie> try suse 9.3 pro:)
<vijayendra> what is suse 9.3
<arkie> u dont know suse 9.3!
<sirukin> www.suse.de
<arkie> its a distro like kubuntu
<sirukin> it's suse not "suse 9.3"
<arkie> whatever......was referring to version
<sirukin> SuSe is a commercial Linux distrobution based in germany iirc
<arkie> its good for laptops
<sirukin> it offers everything a workstation would need.
<arkie> distribution not distrobution:)
<arkie> yup yup
<sirukin> mmmkay
<sirukin> correct me again
<arkie> BEST distro is Ark Linux
* sirukin has his fly unzipped ready...
<arkie> mmmkay is sapnish:)
<sirukin> I'd say I've enjoyed kubuntu the most, but the most educational would be lfs
<arkie> lfs? whats that?
<sirukin> Linux From Scratch
<sirukin> it's not really a "distribution" per se
<sirukin> but it's more along the lines of what a Linux system *is*
<arkie> thats for geeks....dont recommend such things here plz
<sirukin> why
* sirukin looks around
<Elsidox> does anyone know how to change the home page in kon?
<sirukin> windows users present?
<PurpleMotion> damn, i impress myself
<arkie> sirukin is a geek
<sirukin> "go geek or go home"
<sirukin> ;P
<Elsidox> anyone?
<PurpleMotion> is kde-look.org dead for anyone else?
<arkie> yes elsidox.......
<arkie> go to configure konq
<arkie> nope....dead for u methinks:)
<sirukin> hmm
<Elsidox> arkie: ... I feel dumb. lol. 
<sirukin> you know that screen that comes up when you open konq?
<arkie> u should be prud:)
<sirukin> with the weird named stuff
<Elsidox> arkie: I see it now that u tell me to open it. But when I opened it before I didnt notice it
<PurpleMotion> have you tried it recently? cause i seem to be able to get anywhere else
<arkie> hmmm....thats me doing magic on ur Pc:)
<sirukin> like "home folder", "storage media", Network folders" and "settings"?
<sirukin> well click settings
<arkie> sirukin is from spain:)
<Elsidox> arkie: lol. Well whatever the chase thanks. Now do you know how to remove the status of users from the tabs in kopete?
<sirukin> I'm from Canada
<arkie> i use gaim sorry:)
* PurpleMotion will brb
<arkie> no ure from spain
<arkie> ha ha
<sirukin> heh
<arkie> what does lol mean?
<sirukin> loud out laugh
<arkie> hmm
<Elsidox> arkie: ist cool. Thanks.
<arkie> welcome dear children:)
<arkie> Ark linux is best distro on earth:)
<arkie> anyone tried that?
<arkie> its free......and 5 CDs!
<arkie> looks like evryones asleep:)
<Elsidox> lol
<Elsidox> ive seen screenshots
<arkie> try it.....the next release will be out this month
<Elsidox> seriously?
<arkie> aint that cooooooool!
<arkie> YUP
<arkie> and the new one is going to rock!
<Elsidox> It looks like it has alot of tools id never use
<arkie> yes but its ideal for both newbie & developer......lots of games!
<Elsidox> im not a newb or a dev
<Elsidox> =)
<sirukin> games?
<arkie> the what r u?
<Elsidox> how do I get rid of that fugly intro screen when I open kon?
<arkie> yes games....nice games u can play with ur sis:)
<sirukin> hmm
<Elsidox> arkie: an experienced user? heh
<sirukin> well I'm out
<sirukin> later
<arkie> so so
<arkie> elsidox whats ur age?
<Elsidox> arkie: im 17
<Elsidox> arkie: why do you ask
<arkie> just like that:)
<arkie> me 21:)
<arkie> i'm elder than u:)
<arkie> 17 and so much into linux...goood
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> 17? old foegie!
<kakalto> :P
<PurpleMotion> http://www.daede.com/MyNewDesktop.jpg
<PurpleMotion> :D
<arkie> nice desktop purple:)
<PurpleMotion> did the window deco myself
<PurpleMotion> tyvm
<arkie> but looks tooooooooo ugly:)
<PurpleMotion> how can it be nice and look too ugly
<PurpleMotion> im confused now
<arkie> he he
<arkie> i mean the wallpaper could be better:)
<PurpleMotion> i like this wallpaper a lot actually.. you cant really see it, but there's a glass rose beside her
<arkie> hmmm...u vulgar little guy:)
<PurpleMotion> you're an odd one
<arkie> lol
<Kmorph> Hello
<m0ns00n> Hey
<m0ns00n> Any official developers here for kubuntu / ubuntu?
<crimsun> ask in #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-devel
<m0ns00n> oh
<Sputn1k> i can't mount my win partition: jurgis@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | tail   FAT: IO charset utf8 not found, how can i install IO charset utf8?... Help me please... :/
<ralph1>  Can anyone help with Kgpg. I do not seem to be able to delete keys, and I am unable to import keys. I am using kubuntu 5.04 updated to kde3.4.2
<paines> Sputn1k, what did you type/do to mount it ?
<Sputn1k> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<paines> Sputn1k, is it an kubuntu kernel, or self compiled ?
<Sputn1k> self compiled
<paines> Sputn1k, well seems like you forget to compiel nls_utf
<paines> Sputn1k, well seems like you forget to compiel nls_utf8
<Sputn1k> f***k
<Sputn1k> now its too late?
<Sputn1k> ?
<paines> NO
<paines> ups
<paines> i mean no
<paines> :)
<Sputn1k> :)
<Sputn1k> so how can i do that?
<paines> just enable the nls_utf8 as module
<paines> do make
<paines> make modules_install
<Sputn1k> modprobe nls_utf8?
<paines> that should do it
<Sputn1k> oh
<paines> yes
<Elsidox> does anyone know how to make .nfo files?
* PM-OnAdventure has returned from his adventure
<Imrahil> where is a good place to find info on ept?
<PurpleMotion> the Error Proof Test?
<PurpleMotion> drug store.
<PurpleMotion> do you mean apt?
<Imrahil> ept, i saw it mentioned as a kde replacement for synaptic kyaptic, etc
<PurpleMotion> oh i dunno
<PurpleMotion> never heard of it
<PurpleMotion> i use apt-get heh
<OculusAquilae> hi Sputn1k: have you get your X work yesterday, too?
<Sputn1k> Yeah
<Sputn1k> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/Official_nVidia
<Sputn1k> this very helped me
<OculusAquilae> me too
<Sputn1k> :)
<OculusAquilae> now i can finally try these shadows icculus implemented in ut2k4 :-)
<Sputn1k> O.o
<Sputn1k> ut2k4 wtf?
<OculusAquilae> a game 
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<SpaceminD> hi there
<SpaceminD> can any one help me to solve some problem in my kubuntu instalation on my laptop ?
<OculusAquilae> hi SpaceminD
<OculusAquilae> perhaps
<OculusAquilae> whats your problem
<SpaceminD> my kubuntu installation crashes when it try to detect and start pc card services, at 98%
<OculusAquilae> have you written this e-mail to the mailing list SpaceminD?
<SpaceminD> no i havent, i just want a quick solve to my problem if you can, otherwise im going to send them an email
<paines> SpaceminD, you can start start the installation with linux nopcmcia
<OculusAquilae> no, there was an email equivalent to you question :-)
<OculusAquilae> right try nopcmcia
<SpaceminD> thanks
<Yannick_R> hello
<Yannick_R> the menu of openoffice are all blured and the french fonts are not displayed, do you guys experienced the same problem ?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> I never have had any font problems
<jpatrick> :-/
<nikkia> jpatrick: wow, that's lucky :P
<jpatrick> just sound problems
<jpatrick> Two I don't use OpenOffice
<Yannick_R> :)
<Yannick_R> jpatrick: you're using koffice ?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> I prefer the nice KDE look
<Yannick_R> the look :D
<jpatrick> Can't wait for KOffice 2
<jpatrick> :)
<Yannick_R> when is it supposed to come out ?
<jpatrick> by the end of this year I think
<jpatrick> with KDE 4 :-/
<jpatrick> or something...
<nikkia> jpatrick: you do much shell programming ?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> why?
<nikkia> or otherwise know if there is a way to make ping silent
<Yannick_R> so it should come with kubuntu 6.04
<nikkia> jpatrick: writing a script to run on cron to test if my IPv6 tunnel is up, and restart if not
<jpatrick> I don't know :/
<nikkia> and i need to use ping to tell if the connection is working (sometimes, the daemon runs, but the tunnel isn't up)
<nikkia> that's not a problem, really, but it'd be nice not to have the result from the ping in the cron job output
<hussam> Is kde-apps.org down? I can't seem to access it.
<PieD> Yannick_R: same problem here ! :/
<jpatrick> I only had a small shell program which attached a file to an email
<PieD> Yannick_R: KDE 4 will more probably be in kubuntu 6.10 :/
<Yannick_R> PieD: you have the same problem in openoffice ? only the blur thing of regional issues too ?
<PieD> Yannick_R: no french char in the menus is shown correctly :/
<PieD> see you later
<jpatrick> brb
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hiya
<OculusAquilae> hi Rogue_Jedi_X
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Could someone give me a hand with something?
<nikkia> OMG, i don't have cron installed
* nikkia looks at her LFS setup sadly
<nikkia> something i forgot, obviously
<nikkia> which cron does ubuntu use? vixie ?
* nikkia looks, yep vixie
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How do you change how non-KDE applications look? My Gaim and synaptic look like crap
<OculusAquilae> Rogue_Jedi_X: theres a package that let gtk- apps look like kde ones
<OculusAquilae> I look for the name
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<OculusAquilae> yes right :-)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks
<nikkia> then use kcontrol to set the look and feel of gtk apps
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah, spiffy
<kakalto> can I try something?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I thought I'd have to look for another control center or something
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: there is one, the gtk-themes selector, but just install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt as it makes gtk apps look a little more like kde apps
<nikkia> the gtk themes all tend to look like crud anyway
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I know, but at least I can make them look like pretty crud
<Yannick_R> it's it good to use kde 3.4.2 ?
<Yannick_R> I mean is it working good ?
<nikkia> hmmm, this fcron IS better than vixie cron
<OculusAquilae> Yannick_R: I have no Problems with kde 3.4.2
<nikkia> altho some of their example 'enhanced' numbers are a bit weird
<Yannick_R> is it going to be a problem if I'm using kde in french ?
<Yannick_R> if I go for 3.4.2
<nikkia> Yannick_R: i wouldn't imagine so
<OculusAquilae> Yannick_R: i maybe that you have some untranslated parts, but most of it is translated (in german)
<nikkia> i imagine the i18n_fr package is updated too
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Another real quick question. Which is better: KMail or Thunderbird?
<Yannick_R> thanks everybody ;)
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: thats a very subjective question :)
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_X: i prefer thunderbird, even though it annoys the heck out of me at times
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hehe, how come?
<nikkia> how come it annoys me? or how come i prefer it ?
<OculusAquilae> Rogue_Jedi_X: i prefer kmail, because of its good integration in kontact
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Should've been more clear, sorry. The first one
<nikkia> thunderbird annoys me because of its lousy failure-condition handling
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah
<nikkia> ie, i have a mailbox setup for my work's email server, over VPN
<nikkia> but since i'm not always connected, if i click on it by mistake in thunderbird, it tries to connect, and takes about 5 minutes to time-out
<nikkia> but once its timed out on a mailbox, it never tries again until you restart thunderbird
<nikkia> so i have to restart it if i mistakenly click on my work email mailbox
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I've just recently discovered KMail and thought it may not be that bad, what with its AV and spam-filters and all
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I've been using thunderbird so far
<nikkia> the impression i always got with kmail, was that it was a better choice than thunderbird if you still use pop3, but for imap, thunderbird does a better job
<nikkia> maybe thats changed in the last year or so, i don't know
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks for the info
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How come Firefox and Thunderbird icons are different from normal ones?
<nikkia> what do you mean ?
<nikkia> you mean the kubuntu icons aren't the official mozilla ones?
<nikkia> i can't say i've noticed that, but it would probably be because mozilla trademarked the icons
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I mean the missing fox in the Firefox icon (just the globe) and the frozen phoenix (if that's what it is) for thunderbird
<nikkia> debian distros have a 'problem' with firefox/thunderbird/mozilla, in that the licensing of some aspects (name, icons) isn't 'free'
<nikkia> which is why its often called 'mozilla-firefox' rather than 'firefox'
<nikkia> the mozilla org have a rule that if you make a modification to the firefox code, you can't call it 'firefox' anymore
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah, I see
<nikkia> they came to a sort of understanding on calling it 'mozilla-firefox' but its an ongoing issue, lots of heated talk over it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Make peace, not war
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Anyway, this distro is really great. I've recently switched from Mandrake 2005 LE
<Rogue_Jedi_X> If nothing else, package distribution is waaaay better
<nikkia> wb jpatrick
<jpatrick> thanks nikki
<jpatrick> just tried to get shadows to work
<jpatrick> haven't got enough RAM tho :-/
<jpatrick> I think I'll buy some more
<nikkia> yeah, i need more ram too
<nikkia> but i can't afford it this month :/
<jpatrick> me neither
<jpatrick> does KOffice have a database maker?
<OculusAquilae> jpatrick: something like kexi?
<OculusAquilae> http://koffice.kde.org/kexi/
* nikkia reads her work email, holds her head in her hands and cries
<nikkia> about a million and one changes to my project, all of which are a major headache - most notably, they want more than 1 set of videos, but refuse to allow them to be played from disc, and there isn't the memory space for more than 1 set
<uniq> hi.
<nikkia> hi uniq
<uniq> hello nikkia.
<jpatrick> I don't have Kexi
<jpatrick> :p
<nikkia> jpatrick: its not very reliable anyway
<jpatrick> I know
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> what i must add in /etc/apt/sources.list for get kde 3.4.2?
<jpatrick> hi
<jpatrick> see topic
<Frafra> thx
<Frafra> :)
<jpatrick> http://kudos.berlios.de/
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<jpatrick> the second one
<jpatrick> I wanted to make a database of all my C++ source codes and their exes
<Frafra> there isn't for amd64
<jpatrick> there isn't?
<Frafra> mmm...
<Frafra> no
<Frafra> only for 32 bit
<jpatrick> :-/
* jpatrick downloads Kexi 0.9 RPM
<Frafra> can i get (with apt) the sources and compile it?
<jpatrick> :-/ i wouldn't do that...
<Frafra> exist a erpository with the sources?
<Frafra> konstruct...
<Frafra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48905&highlight=kde
<m0ns00n> why isn't kexi in yet btw?
<m0ns00n> for me it'd be the most useful app in the whole of koffice
<jpatrick> I just set it up
<jpatrick> download the rpm and alien
<jpatrick> it
<jpatrick> and there it is!
<jpatrick> http://www.kexi-project.org/wiki/wikiview/index.php?Download#Kexi_0.9_-_without_KOffice
<jpatrick> ^^
<jpatrick> it won't run.. @_@
<jpatrick> damn
<jpatrick> there's a deb package in the Debian repos
<jpatrick> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kexi
<mart> jpatrick: I thought it was in the kubuntu repository?
<jpatrick> I looked it said could not find
<jpatrick> :-/
<mart> jpatrick: I can see a package, let me check
<jpatrick> i did apt-cache show kexi
<mart> yeah, I get a result for that
<mart> jpatrick: which kubuntu version are you on?
<jpatrick> Hoary
<jpatrick> _o/
<mart> jpatrick: if I can get debootstrap to run, I can probably make a package for it, if you like
<jpatrick> I have a package
<mart> ok, but it won't run...?
<jpatrick> it freaked out
<mart> what does it say?
<jpatrick> no I removed that one and downloaded the Debian repo one
<jpatrick> kexi depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21);
<jpatrick> and loads more
<mart> ok...
<jpatrick> I think I'll get Breezy like next week
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<apokryphos> hey
<jpatrick> yo apokryphos!
<apokryphos> hi :)
<nikkia> hmmm, fcron didn't run my tunnel check at 12:00
<nikkia> oh, i see... when i do 'runnow' on the job, it reschedules the next scheduled execution to 'right now' and thus i moved the 12:00 job forward
<apokryphos> What's the tunnel check for?
<nikkia> apokryphos: the IPv6 tunnel i switched to when xs26 was down uses a daemon to establish/maintain the IPv6 tunnel
<jpatrick> IPv6
<nikkia> sometimes, the daemon seems to quit due to weirdness, and the tunnel doesn't restart
<nikkia> so i have a crontab job that runs once an hour, checks if the daemon is running, if its not, restarts it, if it is running, and the connection isn't working, it kills and restarts it
<nikkia> and fcron is waaay better than vixie cron :)
<nikkia> ubuntu should consider switching to it :)
* apokryphos ducks
<nikkia> ?
<jpatrick> quack
<apokryphos> nikkia: running away, since I don't know the difference and barely know their jobs 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: cron just runs things at specific times/intervals
<apokryphos> yah
<nikkia> vixie cron is pretty much a 100% reimplementation of classic cron, fcron adds some better job control, better time specifications, and a front end that lets you control job execution (runnow, kill, renice, etc)
<nikkia> you can also have fcron run jobs based on uptime, apparently
<apokryphos> Oh, I see. Yup, sounds nice.
<apokryphos> do'h! Forgot to leave kde compiling overnight. Great. :|
<nikkia> Ooo
<nikkia> and fcron has a 'runas' facility
<apokryphos> nikkia: know of a command to check your network uptime?
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, i know its in the /proc files somewhere tho
* jpatrick can't find a ruby compiler
<mart> jpatrick: I don't think there is one
<mart> jpatrick: I'm not even sure it's possible to compile it efficiently.
<jpatrick> yeah
<nikkia> there are a couple
<nikkia> they all seem to be compilers to VMs tho
<nikkia> .net, parrot, etc
<mart> ok, my bad, I didn't think it would be possible, but I only looked at it briefly
<mart> I'd love to see how the marshalling stuff gets compiled...
<nikkia> mart, why not? there are compilers for just about every language :)
<mart> nikkia: most scripting languages only have interpreters
<nikkia> mart, such as ?
<mart> or things that put the bytecode in an executable with a vm
<nikkia> yes, but that's still compilation :)
<rob^> whats the name of the kde irc client?
<mart> konversation, ksirc
<nikkia> and kvirc :)
<rob^> thanks
<rob^> ubuntu user here, trying to work out kde
<nikkia> i prefer kvirc, but the version in the repositories is *very* old
<nikkia> v2.0.1 iirc
<nikkia> whereas the current version is 3.2.0
<apokryphos> nikkia: what's kvirc got? Just interested.
<nikkia> apokryphos: lots of things
<nikkia> apokryphos: very configurable, very scriptable, and a reasonable interface
<rob^> when I run gnome apps under kde it uses gtk1, how come?
<apokryphos> rob^: dunno, but you can escape that by getting the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package
<apokryphos> nikkia: right. May try it out now
<rob^> apokryphos, its still doing it
<apokryphos> nikkia: it comes for Windoze too? Heh, didn't know that.
<apokryphos> rob^: you have to restart the app; possibly kde.
<rob^> maybe
<rob^> brb
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, but the windows version has a major annoyance
<apokryphos> nikkia: you have to be in windows to use it ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: because of the 'free' Qt for windows license, all window titles have a Qt message applied at the start...
<nikkia> which you get used to, but it means you can't identify windows based on the titles in the taskbar
<apokryphos> ah
<nikkia> wow, this game takes the 'sneak-em-up' genre to new extremes
<nikkia> i've been sat in this corner waiting for the guard to patrol into this room for 10 minutes now
<apokryphos> Hah. What game?
<nikkia> hitman 2
<apokryphos> nikkia: haven't been into games since I didn't buy ps2; last game played properly-ish was Devil May Cry, for a couple of days. Not too bad. I still prefer Final Fantasy to any of these new games with great graphics ;-)
<apokryphos> ghostwhowalks: ah, but can he fly?
<ghostwhowalks> apokryphos: a little joke going on in #ubuntu atm :)
<apokryphos> hehe
<Yannick_R> I'm trying to install kde3.4.2 using the link from the topic, but it doesn't want to download the list of package
<Yannick_R> I'm wondering it's maybe because I have an AM64
<apokryphos> Yannick_R: what architecture are you on?
<Yannick_R> AMD64
<apokryphos> Ah, yes, it is. 64-bit packs aren't out yet.
<Yannick_R> :(
<Yannick_R> for 3.4.1 are they available ?
<apokryphos> Yannick_R: I believe so, yes. 
<Yannick_R> ok I'm gona try to go for the 3.4.1 then
<apokryphos> 3.4.2 is only a few more bugfixes; you could compile I guess, but generally not really worth it...
<Yannick_R> thank you apokryphos 
<Yannick_R> why 3.4.1 is not installed when we update the system ?
<Yannick_R> it's not stable ?
<apokryphos> Yannick_R: nah, it just has a different repository -- a kubuntu.org one. Ideally it should be in backports, and I think they're working on that, but not sure; we'll wait n' see, I guess.
<Yannick_R> apokryphos: do you know how much time will it take for the AMD64 version of 3.4.2 to be released
<Yannick_R> I mean usually how much time it takes after the x86 comes
<apokryphos> No idea, I'm afraid. Not too long, I'd think. Kubuntu is fast with getting packs out
<apokryphos> I used to think that they'd come out at the same time :|, but not entirely sure anymore
<granbar> Hey folks
<Yannick_R> hello
<granbar> How can I limit sshd to only accept certain users?
<mart> nikkia: just remembered.  I didn't think a compiler would be possible, because it has something like an 'eval' construct, but if we're counting bundling an interpreter in an executable as compilation....
<granbar> Never mind. I found out AllowGroups
<nikkia> mart, erm, check out just how many lisp compilers exist
<nikkia> mart, in fact, a large number of lisp interpreters compile on-the-fly to saved code blocks
<mart> yeah, I never actually regarded them as compilers... :)
<nikkia> mart, what about chicken ?
<mart> don't know enough about it, point is that the runtime still needs to do compilation if arbitrary strings can be executed
<nikkia> mart, personally, i regard lisp environments that compile to native code, and offer a means to save the native code, as compilers
<mart> ok, but there's standalone native code, and standalone code that still needs to compile/interpret code in order to run
<nikkia> just because the compiler is embedded in the libraries doesn't make it less a compiler
<nikkia> take for instance most of the basic compilers on the 8bits, almost all of them embedded themselves within the compiled programs, but they were still compilers
<mart> ok
<nikkia> the upshot of that was, if you were lucky and bought a game that used a basic compiler, you effectively got a free copy of the compiler :P
<nikkia> i remember using PSS's basic compiler that way from my copy of PSS's Frank N Stein :)
<mart> nikkia: my background is in formal aspects, so I think I probably have a narrow mind re. what is and isn't a compiler :(
<nikkia> surely the key is if it produces native code from structured input ?
<nikkia> and as i said, most of the lisp environments *always* compile
<mart> ah, native code, earlier it was ok to produce bytecode :)
<mart> no seriously though,
<nikkia> mart, well, bytecode is ok for me too, but i was giving you the benefit of the strict definition
<mart> people doing formal methods rarely get beyond talking about traditional non-dynamic languages, because they're hard enough to get right (provably)
<mart> languages with reflection tend to get ignored too - they're a nightmare to reason about
<mart> nikkia: but I conceed, you're right :)
<apokryphos_> nikkia: heh, looks cool/different
<apokryphos_> reminds me of mIRC
<apokryphos_> I wonder what it's like with resuming downloads (xchat and konversation fail, there).
<nikkia> apokryphos: no idea, never tried dcc
<nikkia> and yes, it looks a BIT like mirc, but that all depends on how you configure it
<buz> imho, a compiler that embedds itself in the executable is more of an interpreter than anything else
<nikkia> buz, i disagree, the distinction, IMO, is *how* the code is executed
<_levin> hello
<_simon> hi all
<jpatrick> hi
<_simon> i have a probblem with my headset. does somebody know how to turn of the sound of the mic in the headphones, so i can't hear myself speaking. is maybe not the right place to ask. thanks for every help!
<granbar> _simon: Have you looked at KMix?
<jpatrick> london high alert it said on the radio
<jpatrick> that true?
<buz> what does high alert mean?
<buz> is that like preventive?
<jpatrick> *shrugs*
<nikkia> buz, it means SO19 can go out on the prowl
<jeh_work> i installed kubuntu a few days ago, was a real smooth install (just press <enter> a lot)
<antrix> i there going to be a kubuntu colony cd anytime soon?
<jeh_work> however, the post-installation configuration seems to be quite lacking. i found nothing where i could easily add in NFS mounts, hook it up to our NIS etc
<jeh_work> i can do it by hand, that's not the problem, i just thought that modern distros finally would do this graphically (yast is a good example of how it can be done)
<OculusAquilae> jeh_work: right
<jeh_work> i'll still install kubuntu for my wife, the kde installation seems to be really nice
<paines> jeh_work, maybe http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/ will be avilable for (k) ubuntu
<paines> there you can manage shares like nfs, ans samba
<jeh_work> paines: yeah, i've seen that one. looks promising
<jeh_work> fedora has a lot of ugly but useful apps for managing the system
<jeh_work> ah, guidance is done with pykde. i use pyqt heavily myself. *very* nice
<kasir> !j
<ubotu> kasir: Wish i knew
<jeppe> hey
<jeppe> Sombody from DK?
<alakhia> anyone know how to turn off the animating cursor on app launch?
<antrix> alakhia, it's in Kde control center
<antrix> look for a launch feedback option 
<alakhia> antrix: the funny thing is that I can't find control center in the menu
<antrix> alakhia, i just noticed that too... have u upgraded to kde 3.4.2?
<alakhia> antrix: yes, a week ago
<antrix> yeah.. i guess some messed up package failed to install menu entry
<alakhia> antrix: great ... :)
<antrix> anyway, type settings:/ into any konqueror window's location
<antrix> *location bar
<alakhia> antrix: that worked! Thanks!
<N17R0> Hi is there a easy way for mounting NTFS partitions? Like add the mount command in kwikdisk ?
<N17R0> i dont like to typ all the time that LONGGG command in konsole to mount my NTFS partition
<antrix> N17R0, you can add an entry to /etc/fstab
<TestMAD> then just d it once to mount at boot
<N17R0> hmm that i dont want, 
<N17R0> i dont want it to mount automatic on boot
<kasir> #yogyakarta
<antrix> n17r0, u don't have to auto mount it at boot... just add it to fstab so kwikdisk picks it up
<N17R0> hmm but isnt it auto-mounted on the next boot then ?
<antrix> n17r0, like this: "/dev/hda1  /mnt/win_c  ntfs  noauto,umask=0222  0  0"
<antrix> or better: "/dev/hda1  /mnt/win_c  ntfs  noauto,user,umask=0222  0  0"
<N17R0> and does it need the parameter "nls=utf8"  also ?
<N17R0> like this:  /dev/hda1 /mnt/win_c ntfs noauto,user,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<alakhia> i'm trying to setup power management in KDE ... any idea what LAV means?
<antrix> hmm... afaik, utf8 is not recommended for windows partitions
<antrix> now i don't know if 'nls' option means use utf8 or don't use utf8 :)
<N17R0> hmm i found that command in the unofficial ubuntu docs
<N17R0> cos it must be mounted as read-only
<alakhia> the context is: "Don't act if LAV is 0.1" ...
<antrix> n17r0, umask takes care of readonly
<N17R0> ah ok
<antrix> or stick in an 'ro' option too.. like noauto,user,ro,umask=0222
<antrix> alakhia, some Voltage i guess
<N17R0> what does "ro" do then ?
<alakhia> antrix: that's really cryptic! 
<antrix> alakhia, cryptic guess :)
<antrix> alakhia, where is this LAV?
<alakhia> antrix: settings:/PowerControl/
<N17R0> ohh man, but that kwikdisk util needs root user to mount things also, how can i avoid this ?
<alakhia> antrix: go to the "Power control" tab
<granbar> Which apache2 should I install?
<_simon> granbar: sorry was shortly away. yes i had a look at KMix. but didn't findout anything.
<antrix> alakhia, i haven't enabled ACPI over there.. so no options for me
<antrix> n17r0, don't know abt kwikdisk... try opening a console and typing 'mount /mnt/win_c' as a regular user
<alakhia> antrix: yeah, i had to enable acpi also ... go to last tab
<N17R0> mount: only root can do that
<granbar> _simon: I am currently in a skype conversation on a kubuntu installation I made today. I don't get any feedback from the mic?
<antrix> don't want to.. my Fn+F4, Fn+F12 are working perfectly.. don't want to mess up things :(
<antrix> n17ro, strange.. u did give a 'user' option right?
<alakhia> antrix: all the power control settings seem cryptic and user-unfriendly
<N17R0> i did: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<antrix> oh.. u haven't put it in /etc/fstab yet?
<N17R0> nope
<N17R0> not yet
<_simon> granbar: did you try: kmix, switches, mic boost?
<granbar> _simon: My mic boost is on
<antrix> n17ro, do that.. then it won't/shouldn't ask root permissions
<granbar> _simon: Please PM me
<N17R0> ok hold on
<antrix> alakhia, true :(
<N17R0> antrix: it works thanks man :D
<antrix> n17r0, with kwikdisk too?
<N17R0> and how about unknown file systems? Like my bootit bootmanager partition, and my acronis secure zone, where it stores my images?
<N17R0> yep with kwikdisk :P
<buz> or qtparted
<N17R0> or shall I use the same commands in fstab for those unknown file systems?
<antrix> n17r0, don't know.. try sticking partition type auto.. although i doubt it'll work for these more esoteric file systems
<antrix> n17ro, generally.. u can try mounting from command line using 'sudo mount ....' then if it works, stick it in fstab with an extra 'user' option
<alakhia> antrix: what is kwikdisk?
<N17R0> can u give me the commands for in fstab with that "partition typ auot"  ?
<antrix> alakhia, utility to quickly mount/unmount partitions 
<honza> hy can you help my
<antrix> n17ro, try 'man fstab' and 'man mount' all supported options are there
<N17R0> ok I know im lasy and ask to much :P
<antrix> :p
<N17R0> but thanks for the support again
<N17R0> xD
<honza> i wan install icq client but I dont know haw?
<antrix> honza, most probably it's already installed
<antrix> honza, run 'kopete' from 'kmenu>Internet'
<N17R0> just one more question, is the parameter "nls=utf8" really not needed ?
<honza> than you!!
<antrix> n17r0, do u have files named in non-english characters (non-ascii) ?
<antrix> n17ro, if not doesn't matter. but even if u have it, it's a read-only partition -  doesn't matter anyway
<N17R0> uhm im Dutch, and Dutch language don't use weird characters, its the same as English
<N17R0> alright i have now this in fstab: /dev/hda1       /mnt/hda1       ntfs    ro,user,noauto,umask=0222  0       0
<N17R0> and it works good
<N17R0> alright thanks for the help again :D
<antrix> n17r0, no probs
<honza> hy please where is a update managei in Kubuntu?
<sproingie> anyone else still have an arts that won't update?
<sproingie> did someone forget to package libartsc0 and/or libarts1 for amd64?
<Kamping_Kaiser> honza: kynaptic
<sproingie> Kamping_Kaiser: does kynaptic have auto-update?  never looked like it did
<Kamping_Kaiser> sproingie: not sure... don't use it
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use apt
<honza> i wan update program fron internet
<sproingie> honza: if you're not looking for automatic installs, i recommend aptitude
<sproingie> linuxfree sounds like the name of a bsd convert ;)
<hon> have you recently had success compiling baghira cvs?
<linuxfree> no
<jpatrick> hon: Baghire is in the repos
<hon> the cvs one?!
<jpatrick> cvs?
<hon> I have baghira 0.6e apt-getted
<hon> but I need to compile the cvs version
<jpatrick> oh
<jpatrick> I did: apt-get install kwin-baghira
<hon> me too, but I need to look into the developement version ;)
<jpatrick> ok
<foobrain> Hello
<hon> but it fails in the make process
<foobrain> How can I use su command in the console?
<jpatrick> sudo su
<foobrain> ty
<jpatrick> you're welcome
<jpatrick> :)
<foobrain> When I open my Home folder, and I select "Create New>Text File" and name it "bleh" and presses ok, it crashes
<foobrain> anyone have the same problem?
<sproingie> nope
<foobrain> strange
<foobrain> konqueror crashes every time I create a new text document
<granbar> Does kynaptic configure the new packages I install?
<sproingie> foobrain: does it do the same with other docs?
<jpatrick> nothing wrong here
<jpatrick> granbar: yes
<foobrain> let me try
<jpatrick> what version of KDE do you have foobrain
<jpatrick> ?
<foobrain> 3.4?
<foobrain> I installed Kubuntu 5.04
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<jpatrick> go to the control panel
<foobrain> ok
<jpatrick> should say KDE        3.4.x
<jpatrick> what's your x?
<foobrain> 3.4.0
<jpatrick> download 3.4.2
<foobrain> omw
<jpatrick> link above^^
<jpatrick> took me 25 minutes to download
<jpatrick> it's bug fixes - maybe your problem could of have been fixed - let's say
<foobrain> I just type in the console deb .... ?
<foobrain> oh silly me
<foobrain> I got it
<jpatrick> put the url(s) into your sources.list file
<jpatrick> then do: apt-get update
<foobrain> I'm using Synaptic
<jpatrick> I prefer the command line
<jpatrick> but have it your way :)
<jpatrick> upgrade all
<foobrain> I'll use the cli instead
<jpatrick> cli....
<foobrain> after a apt-get update, then what do I do?
<jpatrick> I guess that's the command line
<foobrain> command-line-interface
<sproingie> foobrain: restart X
<foobrain> oh, cool, bbiab
<jpatrick> apt-get upgrade OR apt-get dist-upgrade
<foobrain> can I run both?
<jpatrick> no
<foobrain> ok
<sproingie> oh yeah, misread update as upgrade
<sproingie> dist-upgrade is better
<jpatrick> I did apt-get upgrade
<jpatrick> dist-upgrade is better tho
<sproingie> it chases dependencies better.  upgrade doesn't
<sml> can you get rcconf within kubuntu?
<foobrain> I just do a "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jpatrick> ype
<jpatrick> yep*
<sml> i cannot locate rcconf in knaptic :(
<foobrain> 187mb
<jpatrick> rcconf?
<foobrain> should I install the packages without "Verification"? 
<jpatrick> never mind
<jpatrick> yes
<foobrain> great
<sml> rcconf is a handy Debian utility for configuring which services get started up at boot-time. It's really a front-end for the update-rc.d command.
<jpatrick> do - sudo apt-get install rcconf
<jpatrick> it's in universe
<sml> ahh ... i need to get into another repository do i? :)
<jpatrick> you need to have universe enabled in your sources.list
<jpatrick> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Yannick_R> I'm using kmail for the first time, I configured an IMAP account, and the program uses the "local folders" instead of the imap's to put sent mails
<apokryphos> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<jpatrick> apo?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: ubu community is generally pretty anti-ubuntuguide ;-)
<jpatrick> :p
<foobrain> ok, restarting x, bbiab
<jpatrick> I hope he finished downloading :-/
<apokryphos> Yannick_R: I think the setting for that is in Configure KMail -> Misc -> Groupware
<Yannick_R> are you guys using kmail with IMAP ?
<Yannick_R> apokryphos: let me check around there
<Yannick_R> apokryphos: I didn't think that I could be there, thank you
<sml> jpatrick .. i am trying to run a startupscript to run my widescreen resolution on start-up.
<sml> do i need rcconf .. or can i manually get around using rcconf?
<jpatrick> Enable the extra repos then apt-get update then apt-get install rcconf
<apokryphos> sml: to run things on startup you can just put them in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<sml> ahhh thanks .. i'll give it a shot :)
<foobrain> Hello, again, the new version of kde fixed the crashes
<foobrain> now I just have to figure out why the GTK apps running as root still have non-qt look
<paines> foobrain, you have to call gtk-theme-switch(2) as root
<paines> and choose the specific qt look
<foobrain> paines: what cmd is that?
<paines> gtk-theme-switch
<paines> gtk-theme-switch2
<paines> that are both apps
<foobrain> so I have to be in some special location for those commands to work?
<paines> just call from an console
<foobrain> command not found
<jpatrick> bash: gtk-theme-switch2: command not found
<jeffbrown> I have services (like MySQL) installed but configured to not start automatically.  How can I start/stop services like this from a command line?
<jpatrick> bash: gtk-theme-switch: command not found
<jpatrick> paines?
<paines> apt-get install gtk-theme-switch
<jpatrick> right
<paines> it isn't installed by default
<foobrain> ah, much better
<paines> jeffbrown, /etc/init.d/service stop/start
<jpatrick> so it will OpenOffice KDE?
<paines> jeffbrown, /etc/init.d/mysql start
<jeffbrown> oustanding... thanks
<foobrain> paines: "cannot open display :0.0" error message
<paines> jpatrick, if openoffice uses gtk, than it should look mode kdeish
<paines> foobrain, sudo gtk-theme-switch
<paines> foobrain, sudo gtk-theme-switch2
<jpatrick> :D
<foobrain> same error message
<paines> jpatrick, mode=more
<paines> foobrain, as normal user xhost +
<paines> then sudo gtk-theme-switch(2)
<foobrain> syntax error near unexpected token (
<foobrain> heh... I suck
<foobrain> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<foobrain> Xlib: no protocol specified
<paines> foobrain, isn't there an X server running ?
<foobrain> who knows? I'm a linux noob
<foobrain> I just installed Kubuntu yesterday
<foobrain> I was under the impression it was a good dist to be using if you'r a noob
<paines> well that's right, but it's also good for the more experienced user
<paines> anyway
<paines> are you right now at this kubuntu machine running kubuntu ?
<foobrain> yes
<paines> and there is an console open
<mart> foobrain: have you been using the su command, or just sudo?
<foobrain> yes
<foobrain> I've done a "sudo su" in the console as well
<paines> so, try sudo gtk-theme-switch
<paines> and then you are asked for the root passwd
<paines> enter it
<paines> and an window should appera
<jpatrick> I think I'll stick to KOffice
<foobrain> I dont get that far
<BTJustice> Where does Kmail save my mail at?
<BTJustice> By default.
<foobrain> paines: I get the Xlib errors
<jpatrick> I did
<mart> foobrain: try this: open a new console, then try sudo gtk-theme-switch, then *your* password
<paines> just enter ->sudo gtk-theme-switcht<- ENTER
<paines> -t
<foobrain> that worked
<foobrain> thanks
* paines wipes off the sweat from his forehead
<paines> :)
<foobrain> but it doesn't work if I try to run it from the other console
<mart> foobrain: that's because you used sudo su probably
<foobrain> mart: ok
<BTJustice> By default, where does Kmail save e-mail at?
<nikkia> apokryphos: are you around ?
<foobrain> Synaptic still looks like crap
<apokryphos> nikkia: yup
<mart> foobrain: you still have that terminal open, where it didn't work?
<foobrain> yes
<BTJustice> ?join #ubuntu
<nikkia> apokryphos: any idea where the source for run-parts might be - the 'hitchhikers' nature of debian source really annoys me
<jpatrick> it's /join
<BTJustice> i know, lol
<apokryphos> nikkia: hm, nope, sorry.
<mart> foobrain: so it doesn't happen again, you might want to do : cd /root ; ln -s /home/foobrain/.Xauthority, where foobrain is your normal user name
<nikkia> apokryphos: gah, once more bitten by the hypocrisy of debian :(
<apokryphos> nikkia: hypocrisy? Surely they are immune to such a thing!
<foobrain> oh, ok
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, for all their espousal of the 'software must be free and open source' policy, try finding source code for their own utils
<nikkia> apokryphos: its there, its hidden somewhere among 'pool' probably as part of another base package's source, but it sure isn't easy to find
<nikkia> apokryphos: red hat do a better job of making their source code easy to find, and thats saying something
<foobrain> should I uninstall openoffice 1.1.3 before installing 2.0?
<paines> there is OO 2 ?
<mart> nikkia: dpkg -S /bin/run-parts, shows it's in debianutils
<mart> nikkia: then apt-get source debianutils
<foobrain> paines: well, the 2.0 beta... or alpha
<nikkia> mart, not so easy on a non-debian system
<apokryphos> foobrain: no
<foobrain> apokryphos: so I just install the 2.0 over the existing 1.1.3?
<nikkia> mart, i'll have to get debianutils' source from pool,i guess, but as i said, this is hypocrissy, IMO
<apokryphos> foobrain: they're seperate applications
<foobrain> but I dont want both
<apokryphos> foobrain: then remove the 1.* one
<foobrain> ok, will do, ty
<mart> (assuming you have deb-src line in sources.list)
<nikkia> mart, again, not on a debian based system
<foobrain> is there a website somewhere that list linux device drivers?
<mart> nikkia: then you can use the search http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=%2Fbin%2Frun-parts&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=stable&arch=i386
<foobrain> because I have some tv-tuner device I want to see if someone made a driver for it
<mart> and use the source link at the bottom of the package page
<nikkia> mart, i've already downloaded it, i know my way around pool, however, the point remains, why isn't there a web page for these utils if they (debian) are so vehemantly pro open source ?
<mart> there's no requirement that DFSG software have a website
<nikkia> mart, and that somehow makes it acceptable that if they claim to be so pro-open source then you have to dig around their ftp ? sorry, i don't buy it, its hypocritical
<mart> I'd have thought most people who had heard of run-parts would know where to find it
<hinko> hi
<foobrain> if I wanted to become a linux developer (develop linux apps) where would be a good place to go? some online references perhaps?
<hinko> I think you can go allmost everywhere
<hinko> Depends on what you want to do.
<foobrain> well, some locations are better than others
<foobrain> I need "the basics", libs / compiler environment / compiler and some information on device-driver development
<nikkia> www.linux.org would probably be my guess
<nikkia> if there's docs on driver development anywhere, it'll be there
<foobrain> Ill check it out thx
<BTJustice> I use to be able to adjust my clock by right-clicking once on it then left-clicking on Adjust Date & Time.  I entered my password and there I was.  Now, after I enter my password, nothing happens.  The clock never opens.  Why might that be?
<granbar> How do I change the login manager to display icons of the users?
<apokryphos> granbar: you'll need a different KDM theme
<granbar> Is that included out-of-the-box ?
<buz> is there a way to do block marking in kate? 
<apokryphos> granbar: no. You can get them from http://kde-look.org
<granbar> Thanks, apokryphos
<apokryphos> instructions for how to install one is also on that site; under the "howto" section
<granbar> okay
<granbar> apokryphos: But all screenshots are with type-in logins
<BTJustice> I use to be able to adjust my clock by right-clicking once on it then left-clicking on Adjust Date & Time.  I entered my root password and there I was.  Now, after I enter my password, nothing happens.  The clock never opens.  Why might that be?
<granbar> What's it called when you have picture login, apokryphos?
<wellso> hi ppl
<apokryphos> granbar: not all of them. One sec, I'll find you one.
<granbar> apokryphos: Thanks
<apokryphos> granbar: this looks like one, but it's FC :| http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=12544
<granbar> apokryphos: What indicated that it supports picture login?
<apokryphos> granbar: the thing on the left. See the space there for users?
<granbar> aha :)
<apokryphos> Hm, there don't seem to be many at all :|
<apokryphos> though some distros have one by default. I'm not sure if it can be done with the Moodin engine
<apokryphos> If not, you can always just modify that theme and see how it did the user-login there by looking at the source
<granbar> okay. Thanks again, apokryphos
<apokryphos> no worries
<danne> love linux:D
<enver555> hi to all
<m0ns00n^main> hello
* nikkia mumbles about STL inconsistancy
<foobrain> nikkia: elaborate
<nikkia> foobrain: about STL? the fact that ios still hasn't been made to work with string properly
<nikkia> ie, the lack of a istream::getline(string&)  member
<nikkia> (assume std:: namespaces where necessary, i cba to type them :)
<zzzzzsolt> greetings
<foobrain> ^^
<bassman> bonjour
<OculusAquilae> hi zzzzzsolt
<zzzzzsolt> looks like konversation works afterall :)
<OculusAquilae> seems so 
<zzzzzsolt> i just installed kubuntu, and so far so good
<OculusAquilae> first install?
<bassman> je viens d'installe un kubuntu sur ma machine j'avais une mandrake avant dans celle ci il y avait une appli qui configurait le partage de connexion internet et l'attribution d'ip pour les machines distantes en dhcp est ce que ca existe sur la kubuntu  svp ???
<zzzzzsolt> not quite
<zzzzzsolt> this is my second KUbuntu install
<zzzzzsolt> i had debian with gnome before
<OculusAquilae> bassman: to much french to understand it, isn't there any french channel?
<frank_> bassman: pour de l'aide en francais, essaie #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bassman> OculusAquilae: sorry I don't know
<bassman> frank_: merci
<zzzzzsolt> but kubuntu was waay faster to install. ipw2002 in debian testing was a tricky before, but it gave me no extra work this time
<OculusAquilae> zzzzzsolt: yes, kubuntu is very easy to install
<zzzzzsolt> i've got a question though, is there a way to get flash working with konqueror?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Yeah, just install it as a mozilla plugin
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Then click "Scan for new plugins" in Konqueror
<zzzzzsolt> i got that far in konqueror, but the flash installer refused to install
<zzzzzsolt> it said the dir was invalid. i created /usr/lib/mozilla for it
<zzzzzsolt> where did you put it?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Lemme check
<Rogue_Jedi_X> $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<foobrain> when I install an application how would I go about putting it in the k-menu?
<zzzzzsolt> thanks Rogue
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No prob
<paines> foobrain: kappfinder
<frank_> foobrain: right click menu, edit menu
<Rogue_Jedi_X> foobrain: Right click on the kicker then "Edit menu"
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Curse my slow typing :/
<paines> hrhr
<zzzzzsolt> Rogue do you also have mozilla installed?
<foobrain> thanks
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nah, just firefox
<zzzzzsolt> oh. but firefox depends on gnome libs doesn't it?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, I think so. I still prefer it over Konqueror
<zzzzzsolt> does it work with kde?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Sure, like a charm
<zzzzzsolt> hmm
<zzzzzsolt> i was afraid to mess with gnome again, looks like i'll have to try
<zzzzzsolt> too bad i need flash
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Konqueror is nice enough, but Firefox has the nicer Find function and I can't live without FlashGot+KGet
<Rogue_Jedi_X> In my opinion, of course
<zzzzzsolt> i know, i like firefox
<zzzzzsolt> and the extensions are great
<zzzzzsolt> there is a kde firefox project though
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Really?
<zzzzzsolt> they're trying to bring gecko into kde
<Rogue_Jedi_X> So there is a god
<zzzzzsolt> seems so
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Any links?
<zzzzzsolt> gimme a sec
<zzzzzsolt> http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=5263
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Wonder what it will be called. FirefoKs?
<zzzzzsolt> hehe
<zzzzzsolt> that sounds good
<zzzzzsolt> are you developing software on ubuntu?
<zzzzzsolt> i want to move to KDevelop but i'm a noob to that
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nah, I'm just a regular slightly less than clueless Linux user
<zzzzzsolt> i'm a pretty clueless linux user :)
<zzzzzsolt> yet
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hehe, same here probably. I've only been using it for six months now
<zzzzzsolt> i can't even compile kdevelop
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just switched over from Mandrake
<zzzzzsolt> i've been using it sporadically
<Wizzard> hi ppl, how can I set the fglrx driver in xorg.conf?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ouch, an ATI problem
<Wizzard> yop
<zzzzzsolt> fglrxconfig
<zzzzzsolt> provided you've already installed it
<zzzzzsolt> i just did it today
<zzzzzsolt> works like a charm
<Wizzard> I did it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I have an nVidia so I'm in the dark, sorry
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *an nVidia card
<zzzzzsolt> i'll have an nVidia in an other machine, so i'll be looking into that soon :)
<zzzzzsolt> but this ati install was surprisingly easy after the 3rd time
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No problem there. Just install the driver with kynaptic/synaptic and write something in Konsole
* nikkia waits for zzzzzsolt to brag about his 600fps in glxgears :P
<zzzzzsolt> the 5700 i got for 50 bucks? :)
<nikkia> seems everyone that tackles the ATI drivers always ends up saying 'it was really easy, and glxgears reports <insert some value under 1000fps>'
<zzzzzsolt> see i don't even know what glxgears is
<nikkia> zzzzzsolt: an OpenGL test program
* Rogue_Jedi_X stays quiet since he has a shitty GeForce 2 MX 400
<nikkia> and if you don't need OpenGL, why bother with the proprietary ATI drivers :)
<JakubS_> Rogue_Jedi_X: even geforce2mx gives something like 1400fps afair
<zzzzzsolt> i do need opengl, i want to look into programming it
<nikkia> JakubS_: exactly, < 1000fps from glxgears is a sign software GL is at home :)
<JakubS_> or that you have sis embedded card :-)
<nikkia> that's practically the same thing :P
<zzzzzsolt> hmm maybe i should check it out then, see if it works
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Got to dash. See you folks later
<JakubS_> well, sis supports dri, hardware opengl and all that stuff
<JakubS_> and even gives 120fps instead of 60 :-)
<nikkia> zzzzzsolt: just run 'glxgears' let it run for at least 5 seconds, and it'll print the fps count on the console you start it from
<zzzzzsolt> see ya rogue
<zzzzzsolt> nikkia, does it come with the ati package?
<nikkia> (by the use of 'console' in there, i just want to make it clear, you must run it from konsole/xterm/whatever, don't run it from the GUI)
<nikkia> zzzzzsolt: it comes with X, iirc
<JakubS_> zzzzzsolt: it comes with xorg
<zzzzzsolt> ok, i should have it then
<zzzzzsolt> let me look
* JakubS_ runs glxgears on his crappy, trident-based laptop
<JakubS_> hell yeah, 30fps!
<nikkia> JakubS_: i won't bother on my S3 laptop :P
<nikkia> the key there is, the S3 driver doesn't work, so its using the svga driver, i don't even want to think how low the fps will be :)
<zzzzzsolt> hmm
<zzzzzsolt> looks like it's software
<zzzzzsolt> 90 fps
<nikkia> zzzzzsolt: around 700fps ?
<nikkia> oh dear god :P
<zzzzzsolt> something's not right is it
<nikkia> zzzzzsolt: for reference, my GF6600 gives 4000-5000 fps
<zzzzzsolt> it seems like it's running in software mode
<nikkia> probably, what's the first line output by glxinfo ?
<nikkia> erm, sorry, 3rd line
<nikkia> the 'direct rendering' line :)
<zzzzzsolt> No :)
<zzzzzsolt> is that.... good? :)
<nikkia> not really, no
<zzzzzsolt> ok how do i fix this
<zzzzzsolt> cos it's obviously in soft mode
<nikkia> no idea, ATI drivers are terrible to get working right :/
<zzzzzsolt> thing is X works visibly faster
<zzzzzsolt> plus i answered to give opengl to everyone when i configured it
<nikkia> its probably going to be something like DRI not getting loaded, or GLX getting loaded
<nikkia> or perhaps the DRI kernel module isn't working *shrug*
<zzzzzsolt> yea i'm googling a solution now
<zzzzzsolt> i noticed i'm also missing agp support, it's running in pci mode
<zzzzzsolt> modprobe agpgart returns nothing
<nikkia> hmmm, i don't know about ATI, but with nvidia, its a bad idea from my experience to use the linux agp modules, better to use nvidia's built in support
<nikkia> with the linux modules, it tends to a) slow down terribly  b) start leaking memory in X, after about 1-2 days uptime
<zzzzzsolt> i'm using ati's agp stuff. at least that's what i told it when i configged it
<Wizzard> interesting, i have loaded fglrx module, and Tux Racer is still slow like before
<Wizzard> and I cannot change the resolution
<zzzzzsolt> same problem here wizzard
<zzzzzsolt> we're trying to find a solution, hardware accel is disabled after install
<Wizzard> it must be because the Mesa GLX is used as the OpenGL driver
<zzzzzsolt> nikkia, i looked into xconf, and it loads both glx and dri
<zzzzzsolt> at least it should
<nikkia> zzzzzsolt: hmmm, i thought ati's driver didn't like glx being loaded
<zzzzzsolt> is this glx module the mesa glx module?
<zzzzzsolt> ati reports opengl vendor string: Mesa project ... 
<zzzzzsolt> rendere Mesa GLX indirect
<zzzzzsolt> so that's a problem then
<Wizzard> I added Load "fglrx" into Module section and now there is Ati driver
<zzzzzsolt> try glxgears
<zzzzzsolt> tell me the fps
<zzzzzsolt> i got around 90 with soft rendering
<Wizzard> now it works, but the sprites are broken in TuxRacer
<zzzzzsolt> try glxgears first
<zzzzzsolt> just to see if it really works
<Wizzard> I do not see the fps, but the screen has a lot of artifacts when running that test
<Wizzard> about 1242 fps
<zzzzzsolt> ok, what kind of card is that?
<Wizzard> Radeon 9200
<zzzzzsolt> ok
<zzzzzsolt> so you just added load fglrx to the module section in xorg.conf?
<Wizzard> yep, as the first module
<buz> is there a passively cooled dual dvi nvidia card
<zzzzzsolt> i'll try removing glx too
<Wizzard> but I have installed the official ATI driver from their website a couple of weeks ago
<zzzzzsolt> i installed it today
<zzzzzsolt> same problems
<Wizzard> what is glx and dvi?
<zzzzzsolt> glx seems to be the mesa glx module
<nikkia> buz, afaik, yes, but not in the west
<zzzzzsolt> but i'm a noob :)
<buz> crap
<nikkia> buz, nvidia seem to sell more '2*dvi only' cards in japan, for some reason
<nikkia> well, there's no real mystery about it...
<buz> japanese probably like dvi
<buz> europeans seems to give jack shit about dvi
<JakubS_> zzzzzsolt: see /var/log/Xorg.0.log - there may be some clue about what went wrong
<nikkia> its because HDTV is popular over there, they can put on 2 DVI sockets, or DVI+HDMI and avoid the need for video out, just let the HDTV users use DVI/HDMI
<zzzzzsolt> k i'll check it out
<buz> mhh makes sense 
<buz> they should sell me one
<buz> i'll hook up dvi screens, too
<buz> gf5200 would do
<nikkia> buz, i looked for such a card a while back, was looking for a dual DVI FX5200, and japanese sites was where i ended up :/
<buz> iirc, siemens got one
<buz> but i'm not sure if they sell it or if its just for integration into their pcs
<nikkia> buz, i have a dual DVI FX5200 at work
<nikkia> buz, sort of, anyway
<buz> who made it
<zzzzzsolt> oops
<nikkia> its a Dell branded 5200, with a big connector and 2 cables, one splits ->2VGA, the other 2DVI
<buz> there a few R300 dual dvi but i dont want ati anymore
<buz> mhh
<zzzzzsolt> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<buz> possibly the same
<zzzzzsolt> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<nikkia> zzzzzsolt: welcome to ATI-hell
<nikkia> zzzzzsolt: may i recommend ordering a nvidia card :P
<zzzzzsolt> damnit. it was their installer!
<zzzzzsolt> right, i'll rip the mobility 9700 from my lappy right away
<zzzzzsolt> or the passive cooled 9700 prom from this machine
<zzzzzsolt> i gotta get this fixed...
<buz> there are passively cooled gf6600
<zzzzzsolt> i could just move tha passive cooler to any card though, that's not the point
<zzzzzsolt> hmm a 6600 would be nice...
<zzzzzsolt> but you know what? it costs a lot more than fixing this driver :)
<buz> no you cant just move coolers in general
<buz> they usually fit for a few select cards
<zzzzzsolt> mine does
<zzzzzsolt> i recommend it too
<zzzzzsolt> aerocool vm-101
<wellso> i would like a 6600
<wellso> ideal price/performance ratio for my wallet
<buz> vm is pretty flexible yes
<buz> not sure if its up to a 6600 though
<buz> i dont care
<zzzzzsolt> it can dissipate 70 watts
<buz> for me, a 5200 would be plenty
<zzzzzsolt> without a fan...
<zzzzzsolt> well, with a slow fan it sure can
<zzzzzsolt> my 9700 pro makes 55 watts of heat
<Wizzard> hey, what about that Firefox for KDE? does anybody knows about it?
<zzzzzsolt> yea
<Wizzard> I checked that website
<aseigo> Wizzard: announcements upcoming at aKademy
<zzzzzsolt> it's more like a gecko for kde
<zzzzzsolt> but it's not ready anyway
<zzzzzsolt> hey wizzard, look into the xorg log
<Wizzard> it could be fine to have Gecko engine in Konqueror
<zzzzzsolt> mine says kernel module version does not match driver
<zzzzzsolt> so no hardware accel
<Wizzard> where is that log?
<Wizzard> sorry
<zzzzzsolt>  var/log/xorg.0.log
<Wizzard> there is nothing special in that log
<zzzzzsolt> look for (EE)
<zzzzzsolt> or (WW)
<Wizzard> yep
<zzzzzsolt> hmm that sounds good
<zzzzzsolt> ok stupid question
<zzzzzsolt> how do i save xorg.conf in kate?
<apokryphos> zzzzzsolt: you have to run it as root. alt+f2 -> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oSx> hey i just changed from gentoo to kubuntu and everything works like a charm, but when i connect to my server via ssh scands dont seem to work ()?
<zzzzzsolt> thanks :)
<buz> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20050803215728.html i wonder if i could use the 125$ one on my standard 939 board
<buz> that would rock
<buz> and even be cheaper than the corresponding athlon64 ;)
<oSx> anyone know how to fix keyboard layout so it shows  and  and ?
<oSx> and also alt+1 etc
<equex> oSx: 
<oSx> yea?
<equex> i have the exact same problem
<oSx> heh
<equex> hehe :) only .no chars
<equex> havent been able to get it fixed, been bothering this chanell a lot
<oSx> when im on my own computer i can see the    but when i ssh to my server and use irssi i get ascii instead of   
<equex> oh youre lucky then
<oSx> well... i use only my server to chat
<oSx> so it doesnt help if i see the chars on my own pc :P
<equex> i lost the entire keyboard layout control
<oSx> heh
<equex> it just stopped working, cant be operated from kcontrol
<oSx> :\
<equex> tried reinstalling X, upgrade kde, mess around
<oSx> :\
<equex> and im not sure if its a kde issue or an x issue
<oSx> gentoo has been only distro which had the scands working automatically :)
<oSx> i guess its kde
<equex> i had it working easily when i installed kubuntu
<oSx> cos i have had this same issue with every distro+kde
<oSx> except gentoo
<equex> haha
<equex> ok ill mess more with it
<oSx> tell me if you fix it 
<oSx> :)
<equex> will do
<insanekane> hi apokryphos, nikkia
<apokryphos> he
<apokryphos> s/he/hey
<insanekane> hi
<insanekane> looks like 2 districts in my state will be underwater, if the dam breaks ie
<gus> hi ---   what is the best way to get firefox installed into Kubuntu?
<gus> I have a permission problem in executing firefox -- works as root -- not as default user
<apokryphos> gus: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<gus> yes.. then after smooth install   i $ firefox  and it returns to the next line.
<gus> no firefox
<gus> as root    #firefox.. it opens
<apokryphos> Something's going wrong, clearly. Gotta go now for dinner; bbl.
<gus> running strace firefox gives ALOT of output, so I am being lazy by asking in the channel :)     sorry
<gus> apokryphos: cheers :)
<_alexis> hi
<OculusAquilae> hi _alexis
<_alexis> I've got problem with Kopete, i can't connect to my MSN account
<_alexis> it said wrong password everytime
<_alexis> (sorry for my english...)
<malte> i had that problem too, before i upgraded to 3.4.2
<_alexis> ok thx
<mart> msn like to change their protocols every so often.. :(
<_alexis> but how du you upgrad to 3.4.2 ?
<apokryphos> mart: I think the change was on Kopete's side
<apokryphos> the place where it grabbed passwords from was changed
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell _alexis about kde342
<_guillaume> hi
<_alexis> hi
<mart> apokryphos: yes, that's what I mean, msn change their setup, and all the IM clients have to keep up
<mart> apokryphos: oh,
<apokryphos> Yah, it was on Kopete's side since, as I recall, gaim/amsn et al. worked fine over the transition period
<mart> apokryphos: I thought that one was an msn bug, because even when I put the correct password in it didn't work
<mart> but ok, maybe msn didn't change it (this time) 
<mart> s/maybe/then/
<mart> anyone remember what the directory under .kde I can put startup scripts in?
<apokryphos> mart: Autostart/ :)
<mart> apokryphos: really? I thought that was for .desktop files?
<thoreauputic> mart: I use it to start xscreensaver :)
<apokryphos> mart: nope
<mart> oh, is it possible to set environment variables in .kde?
<mart> ah, scripts and .desktop files work...
<aseigo> mart: sure. but if you want them to be session-wide you need to set them before login
<mart> aseigo: assuming kdm, can I do this using a file in the home dir?
<davy> hello ppl 
<davy> does anyone know how to install another language for kde?
<insanekane> davy: "sudo apt-cache search kde-i18n" ... then look for your appropriate language, ... suppose it is is Malayalam, then you need to install kde-i18n-ml ... in which case you do "sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-ml"
<davy> thanks mate :), i`ll try that immediaty :D
<insanekane> k
<mikko> I installed ubuntu today and then installed kde. I did what is needed to play mp3, but I can't hear any sound. not even wav
<insanekane> mikko: tried increasing volume ?
<mikko> yes
<insanekane> mikko: did alsamixer work ?
<mikko> no. I've tried alsa and sis
<mikko> I mean oss
<insanekane> okie
<insanekane> maybe the correct module was not loaded ?
<mikko> hmm. I'm not a beginner in linux but not a pro either...
<insanekane> mikko: try lspci .. locate your sound card ... then do lsmod, and look for entries starting with snd_ ... see if any module corresponds to your card
<insanekane> mikko: whats your sound card ?
<mikko> it's a chip on my motherboard which is asrock k7s8x
<davy> cool :D, thanks insanekane, i have installed dutch now
<insanekane> davy: enjoy :)
<davy> i reckon i need to log out and choose dutch :D brb
<insanekane> mikko: it uses ac97 codec
<mikko> yes
<insanekane> mikko: look for snd_ac97_codec in the lsmod
<insanekane> in the output of lsmod
<mikko> I found it
<mikko> snd_ac97_codec         64608  1 snd_intel8x0
<mikko> insanekane: a dumb question, does it matter that it says intel over there? my processor is amd
<insanekane> mikko: hmm, i am checking
<insanekane> mikko: some non-ubuntu links -> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Asrock_k7s8x-_Rh9-no_sound_t575.html
<insanekane> mikko: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/ASROCK_Mandrake_10.1_v_installation_problem_t30802.html
<insanekane> milksteak: if you know german (or whatever it is) -> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=630
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> mikko: check this out ... seems someone has solved it -> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=996
<_michal> hello?
<_michal> any body hear me??
<manuel_> Hi Guys, I hace troubles mounting a win 2k3 share on my kubuntu, I'm using smb4k right now, I installed smnmnt and smbumount with suid. The share mounts ok, it doesn't give errors, but when i tri to do an "ls" on that folder I get a "Permision denied"
<_michal> ok
<milksteak> yeah
<buz> insanekane:  LOL, it wouldnt work because he didnt activate all channels in kmixer
<insanekane> haha ok :)
<manuel_> even mounting it manually as root gives me a "Permision denied"
<insanekane> buz: perhaps you need to tell *mikko* that instead of me ?
<mikko> my german is not very good
<Fraeon> Mein is.
<Fraeon> Mine is. :<
<Fraeon> I can say "WUNDERBAR!" while holding two miniguns
<insanekane> mikko: well, why don't you try buz's suggestioin first ? enable all channels in the kmixer ?
<mikko> I've tried
<buz> well i was assuming that you cant be that stupid, really ;9
<insanekane> mikko: ok, in that case .. try this ... modprobe snd-cmipci
<insanekane> mikko: sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<mikko> I still can't hear anything?
<insanekane> hrmm
<insanekane> mikko: lspci | grep -i audio
<mikko> Now I heard something
<mikko> wait
<insanekane> eh ?
<mikko> I pressed enter in terminal and heard something.... it could be just a noice that crappy heaphones connector takes
<insanekane> bah!
<salil> can anyone tell me.. how do i convert movie files to mobile movie files.. ??? is there any software for that in linux..??
<insanekane> mobile movie files ?
<salil> yes
<buz> mhh
<buz> what format do you need
<salil> any format.. i wanna watch movies on my mobile.. 
<buz> well obviously your mobile will only support certain format
<salil> 3gp or avi or anyother.. which is a good format.. with good quality
<insanekane> mikko: lspci | grep -i audio
<insanekane> avi isn't even a format afaik
<salil> do you know pvplayer.. ..?? it will support 3gp as well as avi.. which is encoded to run in a mobile.. 
<buz> avi is just a rather lousy container
<buz> 3gp isn't a format either
<insanekane> hehe
<buz> i was thinking something along the lines of mpeg4
<buz> (which i think is supported by my p900 somehow
<buz> not that i ever cared
<salil> i have Nokia N-Gage
<buz> i think i remember that one supporting mpeg4 with aac sound
<buz> not entirely sure though
<insanekane> ok im off
<salil> really..
<salil> can you tell me which one that is.. 
<mikko> ikko@:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<mikko> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<insanekane> mikko: cat /proc/asound/cards
<mikko> mikko@:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<mikko> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<mikko>                      SiS SI7012 with CMI9761 at 0xdc00, irq 18
<insanekane> mikko: sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<buz> mikko: what chipset have you got?
<insanekane> buz: the damn spec is all wrong :/
<nikkia> salil: mplayer will support .3gp just fine, if you add one line to the codecs config
<nikkia> i imagine that change should affect all mplayer derived players too
<salil> nikkia: i want to convert files from my computer so that they can run on my mobile..
<buz> chances are mplayer can do that somehiw
<buz> somehow
<nikkia> salil: ummm, should be possible
<nikkia> .3gp files are just mpeg4 with a different fourcc iirc
<insanekane> mikko: are you going to do this today ?
<salil> nikkia: yes..
<mikko> I did it
<salil> nikkia:  what is all that..?
<insanekane> mikko: ok ... in that case
<mikko> but nothing happens except i hear shhh from the headphones plug
<mikko> when I play a sound
<buz> and when you dont play?
<salil> nikkia:  i'm just a newbie... used windows all my life.. i'm converting to linux now.
<mikko> shhh but constant
<buz> mhh static noise then
<insanekane> mikko: edit /etc/modules .. and add snd-cmipci at the end of the file, save and exit. then restart
<nikkia> ffmpeg has *limited* H263 encoding, and i can't make sense of its H264 support :P
<buz> i tried a commercial H264 once
<buz> dunno what sort of hardware you need for that
<nikkia> i think the ngage's .3gp are h263...
<buz> a amd643000+ wasnt enough anyway
<insanekane> buz: this webpage describes mikko's problem exactly (afaict) ... http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=996
<insanekane> mikko: im off
<salil> nikkia: what is h236..??
<buz> insanekane: i looked at it before
<nikkia> salil: h263 and h264 are sub-standards of the MPEG4 video standard
<buz> i'm too lazy to translate it all. will skim and post stuff i deem important
<salil> nikkia: ooh.. .. i have no idea about all those things.. 
<buz> i think h263 covers more than that, isn't it essentially a video conference spec
<buz> which just happens to use mpeg4 simple profile as codec
<nikkia> salil: h263 is commonly used for mobile phones, h264 is the video encoding to be used for HDTV (iirc), but i've seen some mobiles do h264 too  (its general purpose, doesn't have to be hi-def)
<mikko> mikko@:~$ sudo edit /etc/modules
<mikko> sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<mikko> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/modules" -- using "application/*"
<mikko> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<buz> at the moment, most hdtv is still mpeg2
<salil> nikkia:  okay.. so what do i do now.. 
<salil> nikkia:  how do i start my work..?
<buz> insanekane: that german post seems to be using gnome
<buz> mapping gnome menu entries to kde is too hard
<nikkia> salil: first of all, install ffmpeg from somewhere (its not in the common repositories in a form you want, since h263 is most definitely a restricted format)
<buz> mikko: try installing "libesd-alsa0" if you havent already
<salil> nikkia: okay.. letme search for it.. 
<nikkia> salil: after you've done that, its as simple as 'ffmpeg -i input.avi  output.3gp'
<nikkia> altho if the format isn't right for .3gp, you'll want to resize it
* buz doesnt really understand why anyone would want to watch vids on a mobile
<salil> nikkia: ooh.. and.. is there anyother format.. that you can convert to..?
<buz> (then again i have a beamer in my living room ;)
<nikkia> salil: ffmpeg converts to/from just about all formats known to man :P
<nikkia> salil: although there are a few it can't write, only read
<salil> that's great
<buz> how about mencoder
<buz> does that act as frontend to ffmpeg
<nikkia> buz, it can, but whats the point?
<buz> dunno, havent followed the development
<buz> i dont care much for xvid anymore
<nikkia> buz, passing ffmpeg command lines to mencoder via its ugly command line isn't much fun
<salil> nikkia:  there's a CVS.. so.. i just d'load the CVS and install .. is that it..?
<buz> i only more care for dvd
<buz> (or 720p divx ;)
<nikkia> salil: possibly, that sounds an awful lot like marrilat's repository, and it may or may not work :P
<bobbyd> I have some very strange behaviour from knetload, it doesn't display a continuous load, only regular 'spikes', has anyone seen this?
<salil> nikkia: http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/download.php........ this is it..
<nikkia> oh, i see, you're downloading source, good luck
<salil> nikkia:  i'll need that..
<salil> nikkia: i'm using gnome as well as kde... can you tell me how to change the folder's icons in gnome..?
<buz> bobbyd: did you try a steady download of a biiiig package?
<buz> say like some iso ?
<buz> it seems to work quite well for me
<bobbyd> buz, yes, I have it working fine on my other pc, this is definitly weird behaviour
<buz> mhh it seems quite accurate on my box
<bobbyd> buz, the weird thing is that they both run kubuntu :)
<bobbyd> I'll reinstall it
<buz> different hardware maybe
<nikkia> gah!!!
<nikkia> i forgot that unix file timestamps suck!
<Jeezis> hmm
<buz> i rather like the concept of timestamps
<nikkia> buz, if they work, yes
<buz> muuuch better than standard times ;)
<Jeezis> is there anywhere i can download the qt-devel package for kubuntu?
<nikkia> buz, however, i challenge you to find the creation time of /var/log/messages
<nikkia> buz, the problem is, you can't, at all
<nikkia> the 3 timestamps available are all updated each time its written to
<buz> i think you can
<nikkia> buz, no, you can't :/
<buz> at least on freebsd, there is a ctime in the struct ;)
<nikkia> buz, ctime isn't creation time
<nikkia> buz, ctime is 'control time'
<nikkia> buz, its the time the inode was last changed
<buz> that is weird
<nikkia> buz, try ls -l --time=atime /var/log/messages   (last accessed time)
<buz> because on bsd box, it would show quite sensible stuff
<nikkia> then try ls -l --time=ctime /var/log/messages
<nikkia> they'll be identical (last time a message was written to the file)
<buz> actually not
<buz> atime is last READ from it ;)
<nikkia> buz, yes, but it gets updated when the file is written, too
<nikkia> buz, as i said, unix...file timestamps... suck :)
<buz> no it does not
<nikkia> accessed and modified are ok, but you *need* a created time too
<buz> before i run tail messages
<buz> it atime was 5 days old ;)
<nikkia> buz, actually, i dunno why, but that particular file is odd on mine, others show atime's older than ctime's
<nikkia> but either way, ctime still doesn't show created time :(
<nikkia> iirc, there *IS* a way to get it from the filesystem
<nikkia> but it only works on ext2/3 filesystems, and is non-portable
<Jeezis> gah, how can ubuntu have all the qt3 packages and not have the qt-devel package?
<nikkia> Jeezis: because its not called qt-devel
<Jeezis> nikkia: ..oh :-p what is it called?
<buz> nikkia: maybe you have something watching it?
<bobbyd> Jeezis, most people dont need the devel packages
<nikkia> libqt3-mt-dev
<Jeezis> bobbyd: i need them to install qtella
<Jeezis> thanks
* buz thinks that if you cant find qt3-dev you probably dont need it
<Jeezis> nope, no qt3-dev
<Jeezis> i need the qt headers
<nikkia> buz, regardless of whether its being watched or not, it helps me not with determining age of file :P
<buz> of course, apt-get build-dep is my friend ;)
<nikkia> buz, its going to involve tracking by hand with a berkley db keyed with filename, i can tell
<buz> nikkia: actually, it would be the same age as the last mtime of messages.0 hehe
<nikkia> buz, erm, no, it wouldn't
<buz> why not
<nikkia> buz, i have no log rotation here, that's what i'm writing right now :P
<buz> you still on your LFS trip
<nikkia> buz, even if i wasn't, the standard rotatelogs are too limited
<buz> good enough for me
<foobrain> is there a subversion shell ingegration app in Linux? like tortoise svn for win32?
<foobrain> integration*
<bobbyd> foobrain, search freshmeat
<foobrain> bobbyd: ok, I'll do that
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Can anyone reccomend a good frontend for mplayer? With selectable video and subtitle streams for .ogm and .mkv files etc.?
<foobrain> I could Ksvn, currently in beta, I'll give that a try, thanks
<foobrain> could <- found
<foobrain> donno what I was thinking when I wrote that sentance
<foobrain> what irc client software is the best?
<jpatrick> Konversation
<foobrain> what about xchat?
<jpatrick> no idea
<foobrain> ok
<jpatrick> I just stick to Konversation
<foobrain> ok, I
<foobrain> 'm running X-Chat now, but it doesn't ... feel right
<apokryphos> Konversation, Ksirc and Kvirc are all good kde alternatives
<foobrain> apokryphos: what about X-Chat?
<apokryphos> foobrain: that's GTK
<apokryphos> though despite that, I tend to not like it as much. Konversation integrates well; has a few cool features. KVirc has scripting, which is great if you want to highly customize your client
<apokryphos> bbiaf
<pax> whoa! root has landed
<Jeezis> what would i use to install an rpm in kubuntu?
<pax> use alien
<Jeezis> alien?
<pax> !akien
<ubotu> pax: I don't know, could you explain it?
<pax> !alien
<ubotu> somebody said alien was a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Jeezis> hmm, well, thats as good a lead as i've found yet :-p
<_douglas> how do I make konqueror always allow java applets by default, because right now I have to load the site, click use java, and then reload the site to get them to work?
<pax>  settings:/Network/WebBrowsing/ > Java > enable java globaly
<pax> stype that in konqueror _douglas 
<_douglas> that didn't work, it said error while loading settings
<_douglas> unknown settings folder
<pax> _douglas: in konqueror type this ----> settings:/Network/WebBrowsing/
<pax> _douglas: then click Java
<_douglas> ok
<pax> _douglas: then enable java globally
<_douglas> I clicked java
<_douglas> and it's already enabled globaly
<pax> you have a path for java?
<_douglas> yea
<pax> click the next tab 'JavaScript'
<pax> Enable JavaScript globally
<pax> you will have to Apply changes and reload konqueror
<_douglas> that's already set too :(
<_douglas> thanks bye
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Finally! A decent BitTorrent application for Linux. And just for the record, I think Azureus is anything but decent
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: which one and why
<equex> semi protocols like settings:// and such, are they only internal to konqueror or are they available from other places, like in file requesters and such ?
<apokryphos> equex: they're KIOslaves, and hence, specific to Konqueror
<apokryphos> or, at least an app that specifically implements them
<equex> i see
<equex> would be sweet if media:/ was available from inside a file requester
<apokryphos> equex: oh, sorry, it is -- for KDE apps
<apokryphos> i.e. open Kate and type media:/
<equex> ok :) i see now
<apokryphos> there's a list of others in kioslave documentation; type help:/kioslave
<equex> new to the architechture 
<apokryphos> (in Konqueror)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> apokryphos: Sorry, went to have a snack. KTorrent. As for why: It's not a system hog
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: KTorrent is still *really* buggy
<apokryphos> and Azureus isn't *that* CPU intesive, though it does begin to be with several apps
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Works fine so far
<apokryphos> Azureus is decent enough for me (not too cpu-intensive) with two torrents running
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I've had problems with it and Kaffeine
<apokryphos> KTorrent has only finished about 2 of the 15 torrents I've tried so far. It's improving fast though :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> On Mandrake, that is
<apokryphos> integration with kget is gonna be real nice
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Now that would be sweet
<apokryphos> There's a known problem with the kaffeine issue; it's possible to fix on ubuntu
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Really? How?
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: Yeah. You'll be able to just drag a torrent file into kget, or a URL into it
<salil> can anyone help me with crontab..??
<apokryphos> !kaffeinefix
<ubotu> Wish i knew, apokryphos
<apokryphos> doh, hmm
<apokryphos> !kaffeineprob
<ubotu> it has been said that kaffeineprob is at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probkaffeine
<Rogue_Jedi_X> "KGet. The Universal Downloader" I like the sound of that
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *click*
<salil> help please
<apokryphos> Yup; it's the most wanted wish on bugs.kde.org; be back in a few
#kubuntu 2005-08-10
<salil> anyone can help me on crontab..??
<ray_> whats crontab?
<salil> thats the command line scheduler.. 
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Something to do with programs and timing, I think
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Right, that
<salil> Rogue_Jedi_X: yes.. 
<salil> Rogue_Jedi_X: can you help me with that..??
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm a n00b, I know, I know
<foobrain> what media player should I be using? Noatun?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Wish I could, but I have no experience with crontab, sorry
<ray_> amarok is nice
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I like Kaffeine
<salil> what's a n00b.. i see that very often.. !!
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Selectable streams pwnz0r
<Rogue_Jedi_X> n00b is l33tspeak for newbie, a very unexperienced person
<ray_> hey im such a noob that i didn't even know what noob meant....lol
<ray_> its like NEWB
<salil> what is l33tspeak..??
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hey, I once thought STFU meant "Stuff you"
* apokryphos returns
<Rogue_Jedi_X> salil: gimme a sec, I'll give you a link
<Rogue_Jedi_X> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A787917
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There. I doubt I could explain it any better
<salil> Rogue_Jedi_X: thank
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No prob
<ray_> anybody know when americas army 2.4 is coming out for linux?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You should probably ask the developers for that game
<foobrain> hm, I dont know if anyone already answered my question about movie player... What movie/media player should I use?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm sure they have an email address or a forum or something
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Video or Audio?
<ray_> no i couldnt find one
<foobrain> video
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Kaffeine
<ray_> foobrain: XINE or MPLAYER
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Kaffeine uses the xine engine
<ray_> foobrain: but you must get w32codecs
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That goes for mplayer too
<ray_> foobrain: or else your veiwing will be limited
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You have to get them either way
<ray_> Rogue_Jedi_X: yes 
<Rogue_Jedi_X> The mplayer homepage has a whole bundle of them, I think
<ray_> Rogue_Jedi_X: u can get all of them from the backport repos
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Whoops, I don't have backport repos listed. This must be remedied immediately! brb
<ray_> ubotu tell foobrain about repositories
<ray_> !find w32codecs
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There. All done
<ray_> Rogue_Jedi_X: i would comment out the backport repos unless you need them
<zkruw> anyone know how to burn an avi movie so im able to watch it on my standalone dvd-player? It dosent work like in wondows
<zkruw> windows*
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How come?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'w32codecs' returned no results.
<ray_> Rogue_Jedi_X: becuase if you update you might get really unstable packages....my whole system damn near blew up because i had backports and multiverse and did a apt-get dist-upgrade..after that nothing worked
<ray_> zkruw: does your dvd player support avi?
<foobrain> ray_: thanks
<Mez> ray_, when was that? I've never known backports to break in a MAJOr way
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That sounds scary. Commenting out...
<ray_> Mez: i didnt think they would either....but they did...it could be just me
<zkruw> ray_: it works fine when i burn the avis on my brothers windows computer
<Mez> ray_, when and what do you mean by "erverything broke2
<zkruw> i think it something with ntfs or fat
<ray_> zkruw: so just burn the avi to disk
<zkruw> dosent work :s
<zkruw> the screen just sais error :)
<ray_> zkruw: no ......it does not have ANYTHING to do with ntfs
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What do you burn it with? K3B?
<zkruw> yes
<zkruw> k3b
<ray_> what app did you use in windows
<zkruw> nero
<ray_> did you select any options or just burn it?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Maybe he needs the Joliet extensions?
<ray_> Joliet?
<zkruw> just pushed burn :)
<zkruw> anyone know the joliet settings?
<ray_> what is joliet?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, otherwise (in my experience anyway) the Windows computer showed the filenames shortened and with CAPS
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Sometimes with no extensions
<zkruw> just "generete joliet extensions"
<zkruw> what do you think about that?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Should work. Might want to tick off "Allow 103 character Joliet filenames" in Advanced too
<zkruw> okie thanks, will try now
<redguy_> hi there, anyone could tell me where would I find superkaramba 0.37 ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Gah! mldonkey dumped all of its config files in my home folder
<ray_> vcd imager doesnt work for me?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Isn't it in kynaptic/synaptic
<ray_> anyone else have problems with vcdimager
<redguy_> there is 0.35 in the official repos
<crimsun> redguy_: there's only 0.37-rc1 out officially according to the Web page
<tbrenner> i'm can't set my screen rez to 1064x768....there is no option to do it, is there any way to get a different driver or something so that i can do this?
<apokryphos> You can fix it, yes.
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ray_> vcdxbuild
<ray_> -----------------------
<ray_> <log level="error">charset conversion failed</log>
<redguy_> crimsun: hrm, actually I don't need 0.37. I want to have liquid weather, but the oldest version which I could find is 4.1.1 which needs 0.36 to work
<zkruw> still gets this annoying "unknown disc"
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How about burning at the lowest possible speed?
<zkruw> wich writing mode?
<zkruw> dau tao or raw?
<zkruw> dao
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Auto works fine for me
<zkruw> whats udf structures?
<zkruw> something i may need?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I think that's for Mac systems
<redguy_> hmm even apt-get.org shows only 0.35
<ray_> what happened to k3bsetup  kubuntu doesnt have it?
<foobrain> how do I uninstall apps I've installed?
<nmorse> sudo apt-get remove app, foobrain 
<foobrain> it didn't find the app
<foobrain> I installed mono from go-mono.com
<foobrain> I want it to go away
<foobrain> perhaps I just have to delete the mono folder?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Did you compile it yourself?
<foobrain> what are the files named where the path enviroment variables are located?
<nmorse> .bashrc
<nmorse> In your home directory.
<foobrain> thanks
<foobrain> does kubuntu support connecting to a win32 samba network share?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Sure
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Looking at my sister's puter right now, actually
<foobrain> Rogue_Jedi_X: how do I connect?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Click on the second icon on the kicker and select Remote Places
<ray_> nice i just figured out how to get vcdimager to work in k3b!!!!!!!!!!!
<foobrain> nice
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Cool
<ray_> if you guys ever want to use vcdimager let me know i will tell you waht you have to do
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Noted
<ray_> hey foo
<ray_> u still here
* ray_ is about to watch his newley burned family guy episodes
<stizoner> is there a way to painlessly auto mount ntfs drives like other distros? many distros just click on drive and thats it, u can read it
<ray_> are you guys using konversation? or something else
<foobrain> bah, I need a player that doesn't hog all system resources when I try to play a video file from the samba share
<ray_> stizoner: i like your name
<foobrain> X-Chat
<stizoner> lol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Konversation here
<foobrain> family guy... lol
<ray_> stizoner: it wont let you in konqeror
<stizoner> what i gotta do? 
<ray_> stizoner: are you using kde?
<equex> i'd like a player taht could play files like streams.. like media player classic on windows does
<stizoner> yep
<equex> instead of the player copying it over
<equex> (over samba shares)
<stizoner> shhh one person bitchin at a time
<stizoner> lol
<equex> hihi
<ray_> stizoner: you cant veiw your ntfs drive in konqeror?
<bobbyd> equex, the mplayer plugin will play streams
<stizoner> nope
<bobbyd> equex, mplayer will also play streams
<stizoner> i cant get my porn on my ntfs drives!!
<stizoner> woops i mean music*
<equex> bobbyd: but will it play movies from a samba share without copying it over first ?
<ray_> there has to be a way......need the porn
<equex> i know it can do mms and things if you want.
<equex> but i dont think it does that.
<bobbyd> equex, if you set the cache size to zero...
<equex> neither does totem
<equex> oh
<ray_> totem sucks
<TestMAD> hehe..thats funny
<TestMAD> <stizoner> i cant get my porn on my ntfs drives!!
<equex> or noatun
<ray_> so guys i know you know how to mount an ntfs drive
<TestMAD> least he admits to it
<equex> lool i need the kazaa shares
<TestMAD> is there a better alternative to airsnort?
<ray_> TestMAD: do you know how to access an ntfs drive?
<stizoner> i got 450gb down/up on empornium a porn bittorrent site
<foobrain> how do I install mplayer?
<TestMAD> i just followed directions in the delarios faq
<ray_> stizoner: 450gb!!!!!!!!!!!!! holy crap
<TestMAD> and mount on boot
<ray_> u see that stizoner
<redguy_> ha! found superkaramba .36 on kde-look.org!
<equex> mkdir /mnt/windows
<stizoner> well i got 3 drives and 8 partitions, i found some instructions at one point then i just got ticked off and lazy because it was beyond me
<equex> mount /dev/thedrive /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
<equex> should do it
<TestMAD> but gotta have the windows dir made
<equex> <equex mkdir /mnt/windows
<stizoner> hmm, grrr, commands
<pax> redguy_: why dont you sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<stizoner> ok ill try that i guess
* stizoner messes it all up, brb
<equex> stizoner: with a minimum of research you can make that mmount happen automatically
<equex> :)
<stizoner> yeah but i just wana download something and press a few buttons
<equex> everything that takes under one hour to research with google is considered trivial
<equex> :p
<stizoner> ok let me rephrase the question, what do other distros use to auto mount drives without any commands? 
<ray_> stizoner: because they are set up to do so......u have to set it up yourself in this distro
<redguy_> pax: since i want liquid weather, and it won't work under 0.35 which is in the repositories
<pax> redguy_: http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/superkaramba/superkaramba_0.36-1_i386.deb
<stizoner> Permission denied
<stizoner> ive gotten that on other things, its cause im not logged on as root right? asks for a password for root though, i never set one, and root dont work
<redguy_> pax: it has many debian-specific dependencies
<nikkia> stizoner: the problem is, auto-mounting drives is not something a lazy person should do, it causes  problems for things like cd/dvd burning, you need to remember to disable it prior to burning a disc
<redguy_> pax: and the one from kde-look.org wanted a DECnet library which made me a bit suspicious
<redguy_> pax: I'll just have to live without liquid weather I think :/
<pax> what's this liquid weather?
<nikkia> pax, a superkaramba theme, that sucks terrible amounts of CPU time to show you the current weather conditions on the desktop *shrug*
<nikkia> its pretty, but ultimately, pointless
<redguy_> it's pretty, that's the point :P
<pax> oh, kinda like Kxdocker, another resource hog!
<stizoner> its not really lazy to want things easy to use, it can be hip for linux to be user freindly, be nice someday to never have 2 type a command
<nikkia> pax, stuff like LW make me nervous about KDE4 and 'plasma' :)
<stizoner> anyways.. bah, i cant switch the drives over to fat32 cause they got files larger then 4gb on them
<nikkia> stizoner: perhaps, but auto-mounting drives has nasty side effects
<pax> aww plasma, cant wait nikkia :-)
<nikkia> pax, i'm sure plasma itself will be alright
<foobrain> is there a mplayer debian package to download?
<crimsun> they're in multiverse, foobrain.
<nikkia> pad, its just 2 weeks later, when every idiot on the planet has knocked together yet another piece of very slowly executing python eye candy
<pax> this is pax's current desktop http://ninux.net/files/foo (yeah I know, baghira isnt that good)
<nikkia> pax, even
<ray_> stizoner: if you dont want to use command line linux is NOT for you
<nikkia> pax, hmmm, your launcher isn't quite taking up the whole screen, you should fix that :P
<foobrain> crimsun: and what does that mean?
<stizoner> they should force all linux programs to be chained to a woman for a week while she required to use a distro and do a bunch of tasks, would make a funny reality show, and i bet suddenly the linux program would take a different view of things he does from then on
<nikkia> stizoner: as a woman, i find that remark a touch offensive, tbh
<stizoner> oooo geeky woman
<stizoner> hawt
<stizoner> :P
<redguy_> what's that thing you got at the bottom, pax?
<ray_> pax where is your screenshot?
<ray_> if you dont mind me lookign
<crimsun> !tell foobrain about components
<pax> redguy_: kxdocker another useless resources hog
<pax> ray_: up there ^ scroll back
<ray_> ok thanks
<redguy_> ah!
* redguy_ feels an urge to waste some resources
<pax> it'll suck as much of your ram as it can
<ray_> pax.....your desktop is cool
* pax never knew nikkia is a lady :/
<nikkia> pax, especially if you have icons THAT big :P
<pax> ray_: aw thanks, not that coll tho, baghira isnt that pretty
<ray_> pax: baghira? 
<pax> nikkia: I think it just looks that big in the shot, dunno
<pax> ray_: a kde theme
<nikkia> pax, i dunno, they seem to be taking up about 1/3 of the screen height
<pax> kde style rather
<pax> nikkia: noo :p not that bad
<pax> the only good thing about this settup is the icons :D
<ray_> pax: it looks like mac style
<pax> ray_: only with better OS ;-)
<nikkia> ray, that's the whole point of baghira :P
<stizoner> mine looks like a childs toy
<nikkia> pax, and without the opengl accelerated scaling of icons :P
<nikkia> pax, OS X's kernel may be a little worse than linux (for some things, other things we need to learn by)....
<nikkia> but OS X's windowing system is pretty well designed
<pax> yes very smooth nikkia agreed
<Blissex> redguy_: urge to waste some resources... Are you a GNOME developer perchance? :-)
<nikkia> Blissex: i'd have said 'E' user, personally :)
<redguy_> why the heck all the pretty thing are not in the repos?
<pax> the repos should have what works not what's pretty is b0rked
<pax> s/is/and/
<redguy_> Blissex: no, not a dev at all. actually the only thing that kept me to gnome for a while was that people said that KDE is a resource hog :-)
<ray_> does GNOME take up more  resources than kde?
<Blissex> redguy_: KDE is a resource hog, not as bad as GNOME though...
<stizoner> i open konversation and couple firefox windows and im using 600mb
<ray_> if you have a comp that can handle it.......2 gigs of ram here so not a big deal
<pax> ray_: I believe Gnome is faster on older machines
<ray_> stizoner: most of that is cache
<Blissex> some comments on resource hoggity here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/swhwAnno05.html#050512
<ray_> pax: yeah on my girlfriends p2 i just run icewm
<nikkia> ray, there's not much in it, really
<Blissex> and some (incomplete) discussion on reducing KDE overheads quite a lot here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxKDE.html#performance
<nikkia> stizoner: the key there is 'firefox'
<nikkia> firefox is a terrible resource hog, important to remember its a GTK app too :P
<Blissex> stizoner: the key with web browsers is that nearly all, including Konqueror, effectively ''leak'' like crazy.
<Blissex> stizoner: so the essential thing is to close them down and restart them regularly.
<nikkia> Blissex: i've come to the conclusion that ff does something even more heinous
<ray_> so what browser should i use.......konqeror?
<nikkia> Blissex: i honestly believe from my tests that it simply renders the whole page to an offscreen bitmap and displays a viewport on that bitmap
<Blissex> ray_: they all leak like crazy, with the possible exception of Opera. But I don't use Opera long enough to notice.
<nikkia> Blissex: so, for example, going to /. on firefox is about the worst thing you can possibly do :)
<stizoner> ok heres my ugly screenshot   http://userpages.cyber-slut.net/see.png
<nikkia> Blissex: opera 8.0 and 8.0.1 leaked terribly for me :(
<Blissex> nikkia: yes, but that's basically what all browsers do. Problem is, even if you close down all the tabs and go back to 'about:blank' the memory does not get release.
<nikkia> Blissex: enough to make them unusable, i haven't tried 8.0.2 yet
<Blissex> nikkia: I have only used 6.x and a bit of 7.x for Opera...
<nikkia> Blissex: i had situations where opera was tying up around 1GB after an hour of browsing
<Blissex> nikkia: that's amazingly bloated...
<nikkia> Blissex: not bloated, leaked :/
<stizoner> trust me its not porn, its my desktop
<s0ciopath> cyberslut?
<stizoner> yeah thats my site, dont mind that
<Blissex> ray_: if you use KDE, use Konqueror, using all-KDE apps saves a fair bit (as lonf as 'kdeinit' is used).
<stizoner> lol
<s0ciopath> heh
<ray_> how do you take a screenshot?
<Blissex> ksnapshot I guess...
<Blissex> under 'Graphics' usually
<ray_> ok how would i get an app to start as root when kde starts?
<Blissex> ray_: thats in most cases not really a good idea... Which app? Why do you want to start it when KDE starts?
<ray_> Blissex: ok heres the deal.....to run enemy-territory i have to do a echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss ....everytime
<Blissex> ray_: but what you can do is to create a new '.desktop' file, with the property that says to run it as another user on, and to put it in the ''autostart'' folder under '~/.kde/' or whatever you want.
<Blissex> ray_: that indeed has nothing to do with KDE.
<ray_> Blissex: i know
<Blissex> ray_: that should be a something set when the _system_ starts.
<ray_> Blissex: yeah that would be nice.....
<nikkia> Blissex: no, it doesn't work like that :/
<nikkia> Blissex: the alsa OSS controls aren't persistant
<Blissex> ray_: so the best technique would be to create a little script say '/etc/init.d/alsaossinit' and then
<Blissex> ray_: either load the relevant modules at bootup, or associate the script with the loading of the relevant module.
<Blissex> ray_: either load the relevant modules at bootup in that script, to be put in one of the runcommand dirs, or associate the script with the loading of the relevant module.
<ray_> ok.....no clue
<nikkia> ray, no, the answer is to write a wrapper script for et that does the echo before starting it
<ray_> nikkia: ok.....and how would i do that?
<nikkia> ray_: read some tutorials on basic shell scripting on the net
<ray_> nikkia: will do.....
<foobrain> How can I install libsmbclient?
<foobrain> is there any way to tell apt-get to use packages.debian.org as a source?
<ray_> yeah
<ray_> just add it to /etc/apt/sources.list   the packages may not work though
<foobrain> what should I add?
<Blissex> foobrain: you can add new URLs to the list of mirrors as ray_  says.
<ray_> what are you trying to get foobrain 
<Blissex> foobrain: the Debian web site has a pretty nice, easy to follow APT HOWTO
<foobrain> I'll try adding that url to the sources.list
<Blissex> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<foobrain> and I'll check the howto
<foobrain> thanks
<ray_> !find libsmbclient
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libsmbclient' (2 shown): libsmbclient ;; libsmbclient-dev.
<ray_> there ya go foobrain 
<Blissex> foobrain: note however that Debian packages are not _always_ compatible with Ubuntu packages and viceversa, so it is a bit risky
<foobrain> hm, too bad they'r not compatable
<Blissex> foobrain: however, Debian 'sarge' packages are _mostly_ compatible with Unbuntu 'hoary'.
<foobrain> ok
<ray_> foobrain: what package do you want from the deb repos
<foobrain> that samba package
<ray_> i just told you how to get it like three times
<foobrain> I already got it
<ray_> foobrain: so whats the problem?.....where did you get it?
<jack> bonsoir : -)
<ray_> tally ho govna
<jack> c pas gagn lol
<ray_> huh
* ray_ needs a beer
<foobrain> ray_: I typed libsmbclient-dev instead of libsmbclient
<ray_> foobrain: where?
<foobrain> donno if I got the latter
<foobrain> in the consol
<foobrain> apt-get install libsmbclient failed, but apt-get install libsmbclient-dev worked
<ray_> foobrain: what was the error messege for libsmbclient
<foobrain> let me check
<foobrain> that it was already installed.... I'm such a douchebag
<foobrain> tho the ./configure app I was running said I didn't have it
<foobrain> It say I need "GTK devel package"... what package would that be?
<stizoner> repository doesnt include a single ed2k client
<redguy> stizoner: what about amule?
<redguy> !find amule
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'amule' (2 shown): amule ;; amule-utils.
<ray_> what is amule? 
<redguy> a ed2k client
<redguy> s/a/an/
<ray_> which is?
<stizoner> no amule on there
<stizoner> first thing i looked for
<stizoner> they should consider putting azureus on there 2
<ray_> is amule like limewire?
<stizoner> just a thought
<redguy> ed2k? a peer to peer protocol
<stizoner> edonkey 2000
<redguy> erm, network
<redguy> stizoner: amule is in universe
<redguy> !find azureus
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'azureus' (1 shown): (/usr/share/ubuntu-docs/C/common/menus/azureus.xml) in text/ubuntu-docs.
<stizoner> hmm i dont see it in kynaptic
<ray_> so is amule like limewire or not
<stizoner> limewire is gnutella 
<stizoner> i beleive
<ray_> so what is the difference?.....does amule have more files?
<ray_> enable universe stizoner 
<stizoner> dont see an option 4 that
<ray_> ubotu tell stizoner about repositories
<stizoner> im on kde
<ray_> yeah so
<redguy> is there any help on using ubotu?
<ray_> ok stizoner open konsole and do a .... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<stizoner> theres no synaptic, just kynaptic, no options 2 add/edit repositories
<ray_> stizoner: gonna have to get used to using the terminal
<redguy> stizoner: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<equex> i want "sudo nano" on my gravestone
<ray_> equex: YES!
<equex> been typing that a lot
<ray_> yeah me too
<equex> sound like some form of martial art
<equex> lmao
<sudo_nano> just kidding
<sudo_nano> lol
<ray_> what
<ray_> oops
<stizoner> ok how 2 i save it? i edited out the #
<ray_> ctrl x
<gksudo> ok ill stop the nick flood
<supernix> Hiya gang
<ray_> hey there
<stizoner> cool thanx
<supernix> I have some auth.log messages and I was wondering if you could help me
<ray_> help....this room isnt for help
<ray_> lol
<supernix> lol sometimes I would agree
<supernix> :D
<stizoner> its for cybersex?
<stizoner> woops wrong room /quit 
<stizoner> :P
<redguy> supernix: not sure if I will be of any help, but could you paste them to #flood?
<equex> ray_: you know some other editor like nano, only with 'windows' like key bindings, like gedit or kedit ? (i want ctrl-c to be copy, ctrl-v to be paste, etc)
<foobrain> I like SciTE
<equex> im not ready for the whole Vim experience
<ray_> equex: hmmm...... you cant do that in nano?  yeah Vim is too much for me
<equex> i was thinking not GUI this one
<equex> like nano, editor for the commandline
<equex> ok maybe i can conf nano
<ray_> i can cut and paste in nano
<equex> with shift insert and all that crap i guess
<redguy> equex: noo, ^K is for 'cut', ^U for 'paste'
<redguy> equex: it affect whole lines though
<equex> nano is so simple it should even be possible to tweak the source
<equex> cant find an explicit nano config file here
<ray_> equex: i just use the mouse to cut and paste
<equex> .. and yeah scite is good
<equex> i used the windows port long before i went linux
<equex> nice little thing to carry around on the usb neclace
<equex> scite is in my 128 mb field survival kit
<equex> :D
<ray_> what is scite?
<equex> a small editor
<equex> its like 50 k big but has syntax highligthing for about 40 languages and other features
<ray_> ahh
<ray_> thats nice
<redguy> equex: try man:/nanorc in konqueror for nano config file format
<idefine> hi, i just got downloaded kubuntu, i was wondering if it was possible to install only what is needed on a partition on a hard drive in the laptop (as my bios doesn't support boot by usb)...load the usb drivers and install root and tmp and everything else on a usb partition....basically...only what is ncessary to boot linux up and start the usb drivers....and then install the rest of the operatiing system on usb
<ray_> umm ......... why not put the whole thing on the hd?
<s0ciopath> well you can put a 30mb /boot partition on the hd, and the / partition on the usb key if it gets seen in the setup
<s0ciopath> there has got to be a owto for this somewhere on the web
<idefine> s0ciopath: i want to boot to a usb hardrive
<idefine> i mean install on a usb hard drive
<idefine> ah
<idefine> thank you
<ray_> your bios doesnt see the usb?
<idefine> nope
<s0ciopath> sorryu.. substitute thumb for hd then : )
<ray_> couldn't you just use a boot floppy?
<idefine> why should i use a floppy for boot
<ray_> isnt there a way to update your bios?
<s0ciopath> http://www.simonf.com/usb/
<s0ciopath> nothing kubuntu specific, but there is a deb example
<idefine> ray_: my bios doesn't support usb boot, checked, i have all updates for the bios as well
<idefine> s0ciopath: thanks again
<Dhraakellian> hmm... my flash drive doesn't seem to mount until I use media:/
<idefine> s0ciopath: it says i need to enable usb for boot in the bios
<Dhraakellian> well, I have other things to do right now, so I'm not gonna fiddle with it atm
<s0ciopath> yeah I see that now
<ray_> idefine: should have thought about this before you purchased an external drive
<s0ciopath> I'm sure the install program will see your USB drive, and you can put whatever you like on it
<idefine> hmm
<s0ciopath> should be sda1
<ray_> yeah s0ciopath probly
<idefine> will give it a shot
<idefine> thanks s0ciopath and ray_
<s0ciopath> I know the mandrake installed did.. thats the last time I played wiht mine
<s0ciopath> now i gotta go find  an old box to try this on
<ray_> idefine: even if you just put grub on your internal 
<idefine> will try out...thanks
<TestMAD> anyone know of a good substitute for airsnort?
<n17r0> wep crack
<TestMAD> k..is it gui?
<n17r0> nop
<TestMAD> k..
<TestMAD> tried with kubuntu yet?
<TestMAD> or should i just stick to STD for that?
<idefine>  does xchat have the ability to do favorite channels?
<s0ciopath> fovorite how?
<s0ciopath> like join certain channels when you connect?
<s0ciopath> or a list of favorites?
<goldfish> when u run ethereal for example, and it asks you for your root password, what is that applet called that it runs prompting for the p/w ?
<luminerd> Why won't Ubuntu work with my mouse?  Cat won't work, od won't work, the mouse works in other machines, I tried putting Ubuntu on the exact duplicate machine (I have 20 of them)....NOTHING WORKS!!  The problem is in Ubuntu...has anyone had this or know hwo to fix it?
<pax> nikkia: you there?
<dEdd> Does anybody know how I can 'multiplex' sound on a default Kubuntu hoary box?  MythTv (from mdz's packages) won't get audio if realplayer is up after I listened to some radiostream. Annoying.
<dEdd> Once I stop realplayer, and wait a short moment, mythtv gets the audio.  How can I have'em share?
<_droid_> what is you sound card
<_droid_> if you have a real sound card like a SB live multiplexing is done automatically in the SC hardware
<_droid_> if not you have to jump though hoop after hoop to do it with alsa in software
<_droid_> my advice go spend the 30 bucks and get a real sound card
<dEdd> _droid_: Good point. Something rather cheap I added to this Dell "server". Can't even remember what it was called.  
<dEdd> Not a SB Live.  
<_droid_> Real hardware SCs make life a lot easier\
<dEdd> _droid_: Lesson learned, I suppose. I have opl3 and mpu401 modules running, if that helps.
<_droid_> if you want i can give you some links to try it in software with alsa
<dEdd> _droid_: Would any of the kde sound config options change anything? OSS vs Alsa vs ... ?
<_droid_> alsa has a software mixer
<_droid_> which can be setup to multiplex
<dEdd> _droid_: I googled a little and found references to dmix, alsa/arts, ...
<_droid_> but it is a pain in the ass
<_droid_> yes dmix is it
<_droid_> lots of config
<dEdd> _droid_: Hm. With reboots and all that? 
<_droid_> no this is not windows
<dEdd> :)
<_droid_> unload and reload modules
<dEdd> Any autoconfig options?
<_droid_> like I said, my sb live for 30 dollars was money well spent
<Jeezis> is there a simple how to out there that will show me exactly what i need to install eclipse and actually get it to work?
<_droid_> works like a charm automatically
* Jeezis just wants a friggin java ide >_<
<dEdd> _droid_: thanks anyway, that did help
<_droid_> there was a well known linux developer bitching about geting two sounds to play at once
<Jeezis> i've been beating my head off a wall all day trying to get eclipse to work
<_droid_> how much work it took to get it setup in software
<_droid_> software drivers emulating hardware is good for windows and bad for linux
<_droid_> since companies don't like giving out specs
<Tribune> hi all. how can i download Koffice using terminal?
<Tribune> sudo apt-get install koffice can't help me
<apokryphos> Tribune: 1.4.1 is out in a repository. See kubuntu.org
<apokryphos> and sudo apt-get install koffice wouldn't be helping you because you likely haven't enabled the Universe repository
<_ray> hey how do i get flash in konqeror?
<yossnet81> i have a problem.... after xorg broke, my VT's have random blocks of random colors
<overlade> hi all :) :) 
<apokryphos> _ray: installing flashplayer-mozilla should do it
<overlade> what is the channel of french kubuntu community plz ? 
<_ray> ok
<apokryphos> overlade: there isn't one; #ubuntu-fr exists though
<_ray> apokryphos: didn't work
<apokryphos> _ray: you'll have to perhaps Configure Konqueror -> Plugins -> Rescan for Plugins
<overlade> ah !can they help me with kubuntu ? before i was with ubuntu (i know this channel :/) 
<apokryphos> make sure you restart Konqueror completely, too
<_ray> apokryphos: yup that worked thanks man
<apokryphos> overlade: perhaps; depends on what your question relates to
<overlade> apokryphos: okey ;) 
<overlade> thanks 
<hater2win> hey guys!
<hater2win> <-- new to linux
<nmorse> That's ok.
<hater2win> and I guess it's evidence enough that I
<_ray> hater2win: is this your first distro?
<hater2win> that I've spent the last 6 hours trying to figure out how to install Gaim
<hater2win> well, yes and no
<apokryphos> hater2win: why would you want to do that?
<_ray> hater2win: sudo apt-get install gaim.....thats all it would have took
<hater2win> a few months back, I made an attempt at mandrake (when it was mandrake), and slackware, but i couldn't get the internet to work on it for some reason, so I cleared it and this is my first since then
<hater2win> is there a general set way to install everything?
<hater2win> i tried to ./configure way
<hater2win> but it never worked, kept telling me glib was out of date
<_ray> hater2win: yeah kubuntu makes it really easy
<_ray> ubotu tell hater2win about repositories
<hater2win> ooo thanks
<hater2win> thanks for the sudo apt-get install gaim command, worked like a charm.
<hater2win> does that work for all installs?
<hater2win> sudo apt-get install firefox   for instance?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try mozilla-firefox IIRC
<_droid_> try synaptic for a gui interface to apt
<_droid_> then you can do searches for any software to see if the repo has it 
<hater2win> ah i see
<_ray> hater2win: and if the default repos dont have the software you want...chances are other repos will
<hater2win> nice, thanks for the help, ill read this stuff and ask q's as needed, thanks ray and all
<_ray> no prob
<thegreengiant> when is the TRUE bi-arch AMD64 version of sarge comin out
<thegreengiant> anyone????!
<_droid_> go to the debian site or do a google search or go to the debian newsgroup
<hater2win> l33tz0r
<thegreengiant> i did....
<thegreengiant> i cant find an actual informational site like there used to be
<_droid_> you went to the debian newsgroup??
<_droid_> I am sure you would get an answer there
<thegreengiant> link?
<_droid_> it mirrors the debian mailing list
<_droid_> open you newreader and search for debian
<_droid_> thunderbird has a newreader
<_droid_> does you isp offer newsgoups?
<thegreengiant> time warner
<_droid_> you can try google news service
<_droid_> http://groups.google.com/
<_droid_> http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.user
<thegreengiant> thank you so very much
<_droid_> newsgroups are very good sources to get answers to question
<thegreengiant> more help than the fricken kanotix ppl...
<thegreengiant> k... i will keep that in mind...
<thegreengiant> thank you again
<_droid_> not a problem
<_droid_> newgroups are still one of the best sources of information on the net
<thegreengiant> better than slashdot eh?
<thegreengiant> and digg
<_droid_> lol
<hater2win> whoa now... nothign is better than digg
<thegreengiant> LOL
<_droid_> good for entertaining time wasting
<thegreengiant> digg is pretty good now.... LOL
<hater2win> lol
<_droid_> ask you isp if they have a news server
<hater2win> digg is awesome
<_droid_> then use thunderbird
<_droid_> the best way to do newgroups
<_droid_> then use google groups for archives
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone here try to connect to austnets IRC server using GAIM/ some other IRC app?
<hater2win> ill try
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<s0ciopath> i'm in to austnet
<Kamping_Kaiser> s0ciopath: is there anyone in #atomicmpc?
<Kamping_Kaiser> for me the whole of austnets empty :O
<hater2win> lol
<s0ciopath> yeah shitloads
<hater2win> hmm, im showing a ton in there
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm
<s0ciopath> 6 ops 651 total
<Kamping_Kaiser> xchat: njit.nj.us.austnet.org  - empty
<s0ciopath> 61 total
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds more like it ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<hater2win> lol
<s0ciopath> fnode.il.us.austnet.org
<s0ciopath> is what I'm cobnected to
<Kamping_Kaiser> GAIM is connecting to the same server
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. I'll try that one, thanks :|
<s0ciopath> np
<s0ciopath> insanely funny topic in that channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay thanks s0ciopath, that server seems to be good :)
<hater2win> high fives all around
<hater2win> lol kidding...
<hater2win> that would be wierd =/
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. if i knew they had such an interesting topic up i would have asked about another chan ;)
<hater2win> LOL
<s0ciopath> sure, sure you would have
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<thegreengiant> finding a great deal of info with what you have supplied me _droid_
<hater2win> though i've always loved collecting stamps kaiser =p
<s0ciopath> see?? funny :)
<hater2win> LOL
<hater2win> that is one crazy gerbil
<hater2win> one id rather not meet
<thegreengiant> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/sarge-amd64/
<thegreengiant> what about a gerbil?
<hater2win> lol
<s0ciopath> lol
<charlie> can i use the unbuntu add-on cd on kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> charlie: what cds that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> most likely
<charlie> there is a addon cd that is for ubuntu it has repositories and stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should work fine
<thegreengiant> there's one powering all the fedora core servers........ that explains frequent outtages........ j/k j/k
<charlie> how do i get kmoon and weather widgets?
<hater2win> lol, that chan topic is so hilarious, i cant get over it
<s0ciopath> yeah it's worth a visit just for that
<hater2win> my god, i have work at 6:30 in the morning and chances are im gonna be up all night fucking with linux again
<hater2win> sorry if bad language isnt allowed in here (first time in)
<s0ciopath> welcome to my world
<s0ciopath> and i don't thing cursing is permitted
<s0ciopath> think
<Kamping_Kaiser> no it's not, but now and then
<Kamping_Kaiser> it happens, we all know that
<hater2win> aight koo, wont happen again
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: what's the time where you are?
<hater2win> it's only 11:30 PM, so its not THAT late yet, but ya know how it is
<hater2win> when you are trying to figure things out, time flies by
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure do.
<hater2win> it'll be 3 AM in 5 minutes
<hater2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> @ 12 I'm saying goodnight, then at 3am I'm in bed ;)
<hater2win> LOL
<hater2win> without a shower
<s0ciopath> i sole that problem by taking a laptop to bed with me
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> no laptop here
<hater2win> just a beast of a rig
<Kamping_Kaiser> bastard s0ciopath
<hater2win> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser looks at less beastly by the day rig :(
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> mine is fading quickly also
<hater2win> though its still really good
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, what you got?
<hater2win> 3.2 P4 EE HT
<hater2win> gig of DDR ram
<hater2win> ati radeon 9600 XT PRO
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm.
<hater2win> 2 80 gigs HDs
<hater2win> 1 250 gig HD
<hater2win> all seagates
<hater2win> ASUS P4P800-SE
<hater2win> mobo
<hater2win> and an IDE controller, lol, cuz I ran out of IDE slots
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Lancellor> how do i do to change a video card giv me and error when is booting
<Kamping_Kaiser> so your drives are all ide?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Lancellor: can you ube more specific about the error?
<hater2win> yeah, which pisses me off because when i bought my 250 gig seagate, a 300 gig SATA seagate went on sale for 129 bucks. I was like nooooooooooooooO!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<hater2win> bought my 250 for 79
<hater2win> digg2win
* Kamping_Kaiser looks at sata hdd
<Kamping_Kaiser> bastard
<Kamping_Kaiser> your not in Australia ;)
* hater2win knocks out kaiser with a large trout and takes his SATA
<s0ciopath> Lancellor, change the card, then reboot to console and run xorgconfig
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<Lancellor> yea i had and ati video card so atop working i cahnged it for and nvidia  so whe i boot give me and error 
<hater2win> lol, thank god im not in australia
<hater2win> (kidding)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps hater2win around a bit with a funnel web spider
<hater2win> LOL
<hater2win> put the ATI back in lancel, install drivers for the nvidia before you put it in
<Kamping_Kaiser> or switch to vesa for the transition
<Lancellor> ati non working
<Lancellor> what is vesa
<Kamping_Kaiser> generic
<Lancellor> ok but how do i doit
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you know how to use a text editor?
<Lancellor> like vi 
<Lancellor> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. then you can hack the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the "driver" line to vesa
<hater2win> you and me kaiser... we're gonna be best friends... lol
<Lancellor> but i don't get to that point 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: :D
<hater2win> well, you're pretty much screwed i would guess, you're best bet is to go out and buy a cheap ass vid card for like 15 bucks
<hater2win> to hold you over
<Lancellor> thanks
<s0ciopath> Lancellor, boot to the console
<Kamping_Kaiser> Lancellor: so what is your exact problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> x wont start?
<s0ciopath> when your video fails, it should default you to there
<Lancellor> i think kubuntu should have like a repair mode or something
<hater2win> oh, i thought you meant you new vid card was fried too, lol, my bad
<s0ciopath> then you can edit the file and reboot
<s0ciopath> or you can run xorgconfig and redo the configuration
<Kamping_Kaiser> xorgconfig?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg-reconfigure? or is there some extra ap?
<Lancellor> i'm going to try 
<s0ciopath> yes xorgconfig
<s0ciopath> builds you a new xorg.conf file
<Lancellor> what card do you recomend for around 50 to 100
<hater2win> check newegg
<hater2win> they usually have some pretty good deals
<Lancellor> like a compatible with linux
<hater2win> though they become less and less reliable as they get more and more popular
<hater2win> that was odd
<Lancellor> thanks i'm going to have reset my computer to try what you told me
<hater2win> gl
<luminerd> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=350118
<s0ciopath> sn?
* hater2win reads up on repositories
<s0ciopath> can;'t help you luminerd, sorry
<s0ciopath> sectal repositories?
<hater2win> *shrug* i dont even know what the hell a repository is
<s0ciopath> repositories are places where all the packages for a distro are kept
<hater2win> hmm, so do i have to place files in the repository to use them?
<s0ciopath> they are usually separated into basic, advanced, commerial, dubious legality ets
<hater2win> well, packages, that is
<s0ciopath> no, you download them from the repository to use them
<hater2win> oh i see
<s0ciopath> like when you use kynaptic to download a package, it's getting iot from a repository
<s0ciopath> only the basic repositories are set up be default
<hater2win> so like on the gtk website where it has all the glib, gtk, pango packs, is that one?
<s0ciopath> but you can add the universe, multiverse and backports
<s0ciopath> it might be considered one, but not really
<hater2win> universe being...
<s0ciopath> hang a sec
<hater2win> k
<s0ciopath> I'm looking something up
<hater2win> np, at this point in my learning, ill take all the help i can get, lol
<insanekane> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<insanekane> hater2win: !repos
<insanekane> !repos to hater2win 
<ubotu> insanekane: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<insanekane> !repos hater2win 
<ubotu> insanekane: Are you smoking crack?
<insanekane> hehe
<s0ciopath> yeah the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<hater2win> ooo
<s0ciopath> you just remove the # in frot of the repository that you want
<s0ciopath> you cna have them all if yuo want
<hater2win> i see
<insanekane> hater2win: !repos
<s0ciopath> ok good, cause it's almost midnight, and I have to go home
<s0ciopath> til tomorrow
<hater2win> heh
<hater2win> thanks s0c, night
<s0ciopath> night
<hater2win> thx insane
<insanekane> hater2win: ive been trying to tell for sometime now if you notice :P
<hater2win> heh, yeah
<abinadid> Hi this is Lancellor
<hater2win> howd it go
<abinadid> i'm in my kubuntu machine
<hater2win> nice
<abinadid> i edit my xorg.conf with  the vesa
<abinadid> no how do i get my nvidia drivers
<hater2win> website?
<abinadid> i just get 1024 for 768
<benjamin1254> i have issues with su password when i try to use mine it says sorry ... and it wont let me in SU mode
<hater2win> you have to set an actual pw benjamin, i was having that same problem earlier
<benjamin1254> explain.. cuz i have my user password for when i log in
<insanekane> first of all, you should use sudo, not su
<insanekane> tell benjamin1254 about sudo
<benjamin1254> please do
<hater2win> alright, im out for the night, good night guys
<supernix>  hiya all
<supernix> I have something logged in auth log that has me worried can someone help
<supernix> ?
<pax> what is it?
<supernix> hiya pax 
<supernix> I have these entries in the logs that worry me 
<supernix> Aug  4 07:29:32 localhost sshd[18830] : Invalid user albert from ::ffff:203.167.27.234
<supernix> Aug  4 07:29:35 localhost sshd[18832] : Invalid user alex from ::ffff:203.167.27.234
<supernix> Aug  4 07:29:40 localhost sshd[18834] : Invalid user alexa from ::ffff:203.167.27.234
<supernix> Aug  4 07:29:44 localhost sshd[18836] : Invalid user alexa from ::ffff:203.167.27.234
<pax> so port 22 is open?
<supernix> Should I worry about that?
<supernix> I guess I do I don't know
<pax> sudo apt-get install nmap
<pax> nmap localhost
<pax> supernix: if you don't use sshd, just shut it down. someone is just trying to login your box, tis all.
<supernix> ah ok
<supernix> Yeah I do see that ssh is open
<pax>  /etc/init.d/ssh stop    
<supernix> How do you stop ssh from loading at boot ?
<pax> gotta edit the script
<pax> hold on let me find it in *butu
<pax> !find rcconf
<pax> supernix: install that it'll make your life easier
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'rcconf' (2 shown): (/usr/bin/rcconf, /usr/sbin/update-rcconf-guide) in universe/admin/rcconf ;; (/usr/share/hercules/hercconf.html, /usr/share/doc/hercules/html/hercconf.html) in universe/otherosfs/hercules.
<pax> supernix: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<pax> then start it as root, it'll ask what services you wanna run at boot
<pax> disable anything you dont need. anything you dont know leave alone.
<ilba7r> is there a thread or howto for making mirror image of the home directory <like a backup>
<supernix> that is kewl
<supernix> I just saw postfix
<supernix> didnt even know I had a mail server installed
<pax> ilba7r: mailing list, there was a discussion about it earlier I think.
<pax> brb
<ilba7r> thanx pax
<benjamin1254> i also have trouble sometimes logging into the net sometimes especially when im using my messengers i do use dhcp but sometimes it just doesent want to get on the internet and i know its not a network issue cuz i checked everything
<benjamin1254> especially when i log into my messenger it wont go through eather
<pax> supernix is you are running the box as deasktop, install firestarter, it's simple 
<pax> !find firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 518 kB, Installed size: 2348 kB
<supernix> pax does kubuntu install a firewall by default ?
<pax> iptables
<supernix> ah I have heard just a little about iptables I think
<pax> firestarter is a frontend for iptables, it's just like one of those windowz firewalls
<supernix> it was that or ipchains
<pax> ipchains is a thing of the past
<pax> you might wanna take a look at guarddog too, it's for KDE
<benjamin1254> is guarddog in the kubuntu pakages as well?
<pax> yes it is.
<benjamin1254> thanks pax
<pax> np
<supernix> pax: I have firestarter running now thanks
<pax> welcome.
<supernix> I just started will it setup itself in such a manner that I won't be locked out of my own machine ?
<pax> now you have a sensei guarding your ports
<supernix> I heard before that if you didn't know what you were doing that you could actually lock yourself out of your own box
<benjamin1254> ueah now im downloading that thing and ... i was wondering pax when i download bittourrent it doesent show up in the files list what do i do to get the file to show up for use
<pax> hehe I dont think so it walks you thru some steps the frst time you fire it up
<supernix> LOL domo
<pax> benjamin1254: come again mate, I didnt get the question
<supernix> pax: it is asking me about dial out but I use cable
<pax> tell it you use cable then eth0 most likely
<supernix> should I check that anyway to me it seems that it is just wanting me to start it if a network is active 
<pax> oh, I sew hatcha talking about, nah dont check that option, doesnt make any difference anyway
<benjamin1254> when i download some files they wont show up like gaim in the main menue when u go to press k (the linux start menu) and when i go to find the files i downloaded some of hem just dont show up...
<pax> see*
<supernix> ok ty
<benjamin1254> i would like to use them but i dont know how
<benjamin1254> ne ideas tax?
<benjamin1254> [ax*
<pax> benjamin1254: files should go to /home/benjamin or some dir inside it that you have created
<benjamin1254> pax* oi its like 2 am here
<benjamin1254> ok so they shgould be in there for use and i just click on them for use right
<supernix> wow pax that is majorly kewl
<supernix> I just started it and see everything
<pax> benjamin1254: yeah, I would mkdir download/ and use that directory to store stuff you download from the net
<pax> supernix: now it's time to test it, go to some fireswall test site and probe your ports to make sure they are all closed :D
<pax> http://scan.sygatetech.com/
<supernix> tu
<pax> :-)
<supernix> ty LOL
<supernix> welp that worked like a charm
<supernix> not able to detect any services running
<benjamin1254> yeah but i download all of them from kubuntu's paket manager
<pax> good, no more alex and his sister alexa
<supernix> I always worry about firewalls well my only real experience has been windows firewalls
<supernix> don't know about the Linux ones
<pax> benjamin1254: wait a minute by files you mean packages, programs, right?
<_ray> !find konverter
<supernix> I do know that I have seen firewalls alot of time slow your connection down
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'konverter' (1 shown): (/usr/share/icons/mono/scalable/apps/konverter.svgz) in universe/kde/kde-icons-mono.
<benjamin1254> yes the packages from the packet manager provided in the OS yes
<pax> benjamin1254: if you install a program and it doesnt show on your KMenu then just right click on the list and it will take you to kmenuedit where you can add it manualy
<benjamin1254> thank u pax so much for ur help u have been wonderful
<_ray> anybody know of a good app to convert avi to mpeg .....
<pax> _ray: avidemux is no good?
<richardkillingsw> HELLO
<_ray> pax: no.....its not really......i tried installing konverter but it had bugs
<_ray> im running mencoder right now....lets see if that works
<_ray> pax: im looking for command line.....or kde
<pax> good luck :-)
<_ray> ill tell you if it works
<_ray> richardkillingsw: hello
<pax> k _ray 
<_ray> !find mencoder
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mencoder' (4 shown): mencoder-586 ;; mencoder-custom ;; mencoder-k6 ;; mencoder-k7.
<_ray> !find ffmpeg
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'ffmpeg' (2 shown): ffmpeg ;; gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg.
<_ray> ubotu are you hungry
<ubotu> _ray: I haven't a clue
<root> plz help me
<root> I have a prism2 card
<root> i have installed the wlan-ng driver
<root> but everytime i want to go on the internet after a reboor, i must use 3 commands to activate
<root> someone knows how i kan set this on auto
<root> ???
<Kaiser_essen> root. stop ircing as root
<Kaiser_essen> bbl
<root> ok
<buz> i have grave predictions for kde4: http://www.trolltech.com/video/qt4dance_medium.mov
* aseigo grins deviously at buz
<aseigo> you aren't familiar with the tradition of dancing wildly at the openning and closing ceremonies of every major kde event?
<buz> no
<buz> and i dont wanna know
<benjamin1254> thats a bit random
<aseigo> well, it's rumoured to be the source all good things k, d and e;)
<curtis> How do I quote someone on IRC?
<curtis> Like having there name come up in "<>"
<paines> hi
<curtis> Hi
<benjamin1254> no im not
<curtis> Well everything now works on my friends kubuntu box.
<curtis> (thank god)
<benjamin1254> curtis... what do u use ur box for?
<curtis> Well the box I'm on right now is my friends.
<curtis> I have a Gentoo box that I use for pretty much everything.
<curtis> I installed kubuntu for him so he can learn.
<benjamin1254> id like to use gentoo but so far i havent got past the startup phase
<curtis> That's the problem for most people.
<curtis> I've installed gentoo on my iBook at least 13 times before I got it right.
<curtis> Now I can install gentoo on anything in my sleep.
<curtis> including a xbox. :)
<benjamin1254> it will go through the cd and after that i go blank (cant think) and i dont knoww what to do in the command promp 
<benjamin1254> i just loose all train of thought
<curtis> Have you read the install guide?
<curtis> If you just follow the install guide you should be straight.
<benjamin1254> yeah even then being a noob i loose it lol.. cuz it just dont help much with me... im not much of a read do it person... im use to  the GUI interface like this os has
<benjamin1254> when u go to install
<curtis> Oh yeah.
<curtis> Installing it is the hardest part.
<curtis> Everything else is easy.
<curtis> But ubunut or kubuntu is my second fav distro.
<curtis> I'm happy with recommending it.
<benjamin1254> well i also use knoppix and slax and DSL... ive just been messing around with alot of the linux oses lately and cant seem to find one that i fall in love with
<curtis> It takes some time.
<benjamin1254> they aee all darn good distros
<curtis> True.
<curtis> What do you use your computer for?
<benjamin1254> well i use it fr gamin when i can afford a windows os... other then that i use it for being the house server since im running off of a gigabit eathernet link
<curtis> Nice.
<curtis> bsd makes a good OS for a server.
<benjamin1254> yeah i plan on updating to 4 gigs so i can use it as a web server and a house server .... im thinkin of trying it and others as soon as i can get my new stack of cds i ordered i spent a hundred dollers on blank cds and expecting close to athousand blanks
<benjamin1254> all for distros
<benjamin1254> lol
<curtis> haha
<curtis> Nice one.
<curtis> Well benjamin1254 I got to head out and get some sleep.
<curtis> Good luck finding a distro.
<benjamin1254> hey b4 u go
<curtis> yeah
<benjamin1254> do u have yahoo im?
<curtis> Only AIM.
<benjamin1254> name for when i get an account
<benjamin1254> ?
<benjamin1254> ur username
<benjamin1254> ?
<curtis> I'll msg it to you.
<benjamin1254> k
<benjamin1254> man this room is so quiet
* luminerd yells loudly, making the room no longer 'so quiet'
<luminerd> WTF
<luminerd> another one?!
<fromoze> mambo!
<ilba7r> any one had this problem with aptitude? using the gui for aptitude i got 16 broken packages and when i checked why it said some dependencies are broken while checking for the broken dependencies i found them all installed!!!!wierd
<alakhia> How do I suspend my laptop? Tried "apm -s" but that doesn't work with my kernel ...
<BTJustice> I have a starnge install problem going on.  I have been using Ubuntu on a different system and 'upgraded' it to Kubuntu.  I want to install Kubuntu on my main PC which also has Windows XP Pro on it...
<BTJustice> My drive set up is 2 serial ATA hard drives (C: & D:) and 2 standard IDE drives (E: & F:)...
<BTJustice> WIndows XP is on C:
<BTJustice> D: is a video backup
<BTJustice> E: is my document and mail backup
<BTJustice> All the above are Windows
<BTJustice> I want to install Kubuntu on F:
<BTJustice> So I put the CD in and boot and it never gets past the loading linux kernel part.
<BTJustice> Is this related to serial ATA?
<paines> BTJustice, could be
<BTJustice> How can I get around it so I can install Kubuntu?
<paines> depends on the controller
<paines> mine was supported
<BTJustice> My motherboard is an Asus A7V8X
<BTJustice> Promise controlelr i think.
<paines> when you boot from the kubuntu cd
<paines> press f1 to fn and read the screens
<paines> maybe there is an option you can give to linux so that the sata drivers are not loaded
<BTJustice> OK, I do that at the very first screen to hiot enter to isntall or type 'server'?
<BTJustice> See I want to dual boot (gotta have my WIndows games)
<paines> correct, int that screen you can press f1 to fn and read 
<BTJustice> alright, let me try that, i'll brb if it doesn;t work
<BTJustice> thanks
<paines> np
<BTJustice> No dice.
<BTJustice> I didn;t see anything relating to the "Promise Fast Trak 376" controller.
<BTJustice> So how can I get around that to isntall Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> what's the problem?
<paines> BTJustice, maybe you get around it by diabling scsi
<paines> was there the option noscsi ?
<BTJustice> Yeah I think there was.
<BTJustice> I wonder if maybe I need to load something before the install?
<BTJustice> Like off a floppy?
<paines> try that. it should work
<BTJustice> ok, thanks again
<paines> good luck
<BTJustice> we'll hope, lol
<BTJustice> I didn't see anything about SCSI except for Adaptec stuff and I have no idea what the parameters are or would be.
<BTJustice> http://www.google.com/search?q=Promise+FastTrak+376+Linux&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<BTJustice> I'll have to dig around on that I guess.
<ztonzy> hi
<BTJustice> OK!  I figured it out.  I had to use "boot: linux pci=noacpi"
<BTJustice> That got Kubuntu to install.
<BTJustice> I selected to put GRUB on MBR.
<BTJustice> Computer rebooted, and went straight ot Windows XP.  No GRUB boot menu appeared.
<BTJustice> So how can I boot into Kubuntu?
<BTJustice> Can I make a GRUB boot floppy?
<BTJustice> How if I can?
<sml> test :)
<sml> Has anyone noticed a bug in the Network Settings - Configure window?
<sml> I cannot see the window to enter the admin password!!
<kasim> sml: have it working with kde 3.4.2 
<sml> hmm .. do I check my KDE version?
<sml> ahhh ... i have 3.4.0!!
<sml> can i upgrade via kynaptic?
<kasim> sml: i have in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kasim> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<kasim> i have upgraded via kde 3.4.1 the same way
<sml> kasim .. why wouldn't my standard updates pick up kde342 ? this doesn't look like a testing repo?
<kasim> sml: i dont know, i have it setup that way
<nikkia> hmmmm
<sml> kasim .. hhmm seems to working
<sophyn> sda
<apokryphos> hey nikkia =)
<nikkia> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> how are you today?
<nikkia> meh
<apokryphos> sounds promising ;-)
<BTJustice> I got a little problem with GRUB.  I made a GRUB floppy boot disk.  When I try to boot from it, all it says is GRUB and nothing else and doesn't do anything.  I can't see any files on it in Windows XP (which I am on now).  What should I do so I can boot into my newly installed Kubuntu?
<nikkia> apokryphos: so far, i got up early by mistake, took the cardboard boxes out for the bin men, bought a paper trimmer, and thats about it really
<nikkia> oh, and packaged up the CDs and DVD for my mum
<apokryphos> I hope she appreciates them :P
<apokryphos> You seen this: http://blogs.qtdeveloper.net/archives/2005/08/03/some-basic-thoughts-about-kde-4/ ? Found it pretty interesting
<nikkia> apokryphos: she will apreciate 2 of the CDs, dunno about the third
<apokryphos> blog entry from Ettrich
<nikkia> CDs are: Pink Floyd - The Division Bell (she asked me for another copy of that, she's lost the copy i made years ago),  Robert Plant - The Mighty Rearranger, and Cake - Fashion Nugget
<apokryphos> My parents generally don't listen to much else other than old Greek music
<apokryphos> most of which I quite like, funnily enough. Works well.
<nikkia> i listen to old greek music, assuming vangelis counts as 'old' :P
<apokryphos> hehe. I don't even know any of the artists; my dad just has a "Collection of Greek Music" cd with 200 or so MP3s; stick that in, and let the songs roll
<apokryphos> (mainly listen to them in the car, that is)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm not exactly sure what that blog is saying.... it just seems to be rambling :)
<apokryphos> Kind of is, but considering he is who he is (founder of KDE), sounds like a prelimenary "sending out the troops"
<nikkia> apokryphos: given what he rambles about, i forsee a fork :(
<apokryphos> I had a *very* long debate with a gnome-devoutee some time ago, mentioning half the things he's saying there
<apokryphos> They kept putting down the evilness of the Konqueror integration
<apokryphos> and that kde is failing to make the demarcation for the different user-areas
<BTJustice> I got a little problem with GRUB.  I made a GRUB floppy boot disk.  When I try to boot from it, all it says is GRUB and nothing else and doesn't do anything.  I can't see any files on it in Windows XP (which I am on now).  What should I do so I can boot into my newly installed Kubuntu?
<nikkia> apokryphos: fine, add a kio configuration option, don't take the things away tho! :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: exactly. KDE users don't care if it's better originally, or all that; the longer-time kde members would be very annoyed by such changes
<nikkia> apokryphos: as i said, i foresee a fork, if he gets his way :/
<insanekane> nikkia: if who gets his way ?
<apokryphos> Most people replying seem to speak out against it. Not sure what'll happen; I guess we can only wait n' see.
<apokryphos> insanekane: Ettrich
<apokryphos> Matthias Ettrich -- founder of KDE.
<insanekane> apokryphos: what is he trying to do ? do you mean KDE people will follow him, or not ?
<insanekane> apokryphos: yes, i know M. Ettrich
<nikkia> insanekane: ettrich wants konqueror stripped of its multi-functionality, 'just a web browser', and 'less configuration options'
<insanekane> hmm
<apokryphos> check the link above
<nikkia> insanekane: IOWS, rip out the kio stuff
<nikkia> apokryphos: insanekane joined after you pasted it
<insanekane> apokryphos: which link ?
<insanekane> yes, i did join after it
<insanekane> nikkia: oh ... that is really bad :/
<apokryphos> http://blogs.qtdeveloper.net/archives/2005/08/03/some-basic-thoughts-about-kde-4/
<insanekane> and ? will the KDE people join him or leave ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: with no disrespect to aseigo, plasma makes me a little uneasy too
<apokryphos> It's not clear if this is definitely going to happen; as the title mentions, those are some thoughts
<apokryphos> and he said he's looking forward to heated discussions at aKademy. Nothing final as of yet.
<apokryphos> nikkia: really?
<insanekane> nikkia: whats wrong with plasma ? it seems a good thing :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i have no doubt plasma itself will be fine, my worry is that too much will get implemented as 'quick' and dirty python hacks that are slow as toffee
<apokryphos> nikkia: They don't like python much, most of them, do they? :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: why bother trying to port the thousands of lines of C++ for the clock applet to Qt4, when it can just be written in 20 lines of python ? :/
<nikkia> apokryphos: i don't know the KDE devs feelings on python, but i can foresee at least some developers, and a lot of superkaramba hackers, seeing it being easier to port some kde3 applets to kde4 by using the plasma python bindings
<apokryphos> I'm trying to remember if PyKDE is going to be shipped natively with kde 4, or if I just thought that up
<apokryphos> There isn't actually a python program yet in kde; sk is coming there
<apokryphos> one of the Google Summer projects was "make a program in another language"; they wanted to show that kde libs are flexible and C++ isn't needed
<insanekane> wow, thank GOD someone noticed about the *stupid* single click :)
<nikkia> insanekane: yeah, i had to turn that off yesterday, it was driving me up the wall in k3b :P
<apokryphos> Apparently single-click is how one associates the metaphor. Problem is, a *very* minimal amount of persons use linux/kde as their *first* setup
<luminerd> anyone know how to tell what windows driver I need for my ethernet?  downloading so I don't end up with a driverless system...
<insanekane> actually, pyKDE/pyQt is a damn good choice ... will get better with the new interpreter etc
<apokryphos> most are migrators from Windows. So, it's really a question of who the target-audience is
<nikkia> apokryphos: the problem is, i have no objection to single-click, if selecting files is made easier
<nikkia> apokryphos: as it stands, you cannot select files effectively in KDE with single click enabled
<apokryphos> nikkia: current method is use Ctrl, isn't it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: it doesn't work properly
<apokryphos> insanekane: oh, I'm not saying PyKDE is bad at all -- I think it's very good. And I've felt the loss of not having it since been on hoary
<nikkia> apokryphos: if there is already a selection, and you want to make a *new* multi-file selection that cannot be rect-selected, you cannot do it
<insanekane> apokryphos: of course, it isn'
<insanekane> apokryphos: isn't a panacea :)
<equex> nikkia: bingo, i noticed that too
<nikkia> apokryphos: at least, not with ctrl-click unselecting all of the existing selection
<nikkia> without
<equex> windows has an good interface there
<nikkia> equex: to be fair, windows has similar issues if single click open is enabled, in places
<equex> just keep control held down and make a new multiselection with shift
<apokryphos> nikkia: trying to understand what you're saying.. you're saying that if 3 files are selected, and you want to select 4 more, you can't do it?
<nikkia> windows always gets the 'double click to open' setting here, too
<nikkia> apokryphos: ok, imagine the following scenario...
<apokryphos> equex: shift multiselection doesn't work how one might want it to. Works in lines
<nikkia> apokryphos: i have file1, 2, and 3 selected, they cannot be rect selected for some reason (assume they're part of a huge directory, and not named concurrently)
<apokryphos> double click to open on windows -- precisely. Which is why if the target market is mainly migrators for windows, it's a better idea to stick to double click.
<nikkia> concurrently=sequentially
<apokryphos> right
<equex> my grandmother can double click. thats what people know about computers. doubleclick, hardisk and internet
<nikkia> apokryphos: now, i want to unselect those, and select files4, 5, 6, 7, again, not sequentially named, just like that for example's sake
<nikkia> apokryphos: i cannot do it, without either, rect selecting one of the new files, and thus creating a new '1 file' selection to start adding with ctrl-click to, or by ctrl-clicking the others and then ctrl-clicking to unselect 1,2,3
<nikkia> turn off single click open, and all works fine, of course :)
<apokryphos> So, why not click in a blank space so that the selection of 1,2,3 goes, then start selecting them with Ctrl+click?
<nikkia> apokryphos: because i might not have blank space :)
<insanekane> yeah it sucks ... single click nonsense :)
<insanekane> and users get very confused
<apokryphos> Ah, in that case then there would indeed be a problem, yeah. =)
<nikkia> apokryphos: also, its just *wrong* to single-click add files in k3b
<insanekane> actually, i always did wonder why there are no "view-slaves" for konqueror, like io-slaves for communications
<insanekane> that would solve the trash bin problem ...
<apokryphos> I never use trash -- live life on the edge ;-)
<equex> hehe apo
* apokryphos looks to see his Trash:/ actually populated :|
<equex> i actually lost files living on the edge, so i keep a trashcan
<apokryphos> ok, most of them not mine; phew 8)
<nikkia> gah @ powergen
<nikkia> they're driving me nuts
<nikkia> every day this week, i've gotten a letter saying 'please don't leave us!!'
<nikkia> actually, got 2 copies of the same letter today
<apokryphos> hah
<apokryphos> dear valued customer,
<nikkia> apokryphos: i wouldn't mind, but when they CALLED to say 'please don't leave us!!' a month ago, they gave up when they asked why i was switching
<nikkia> 'because you're more expensive' 'we can reduce our prices' 'they charge 1/2 your prices' 'ok, never mind, bye'
<nxv_> hi, i installed the nvidia driver as discribed here: http://ubuntuguide.org/ how can i validate it is running? glxinfo ends up with seg fault
<nikkia> nxv, if glxinfo is seg faulting, chances are, your install isn't right
<equex> ahh good to see someone struggle with nvidia
<apokryphos> nikkia: haha. Always the way. That happened to me with hosting, though I was surprised to hear them say... "that is an amazing offer.... but actually, we can do better than it!"
<neofreko> ppl, I've install ipw2200 and followed the path in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 .. still I don't know how to make my wireless thingy works
<apokryphos> nxv_: you should restart x
* neofreko is new with laptop :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: i doubt anyone can offer hosting  on a new account cheaper than i pay :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: even the company i'm with, can't offer the price i pay them :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: wanna bet ;-)
<apokryphos> (same)
* neofreko on $12/year 25 MB, 2,5GB bandwidth/mo
<nxv_> apokryphos: i did
<apokryphos> SimpleKDE http://www.simplekde.org/ -- this has gotta be a joke... no, no it isn't. Unofficial fork.
<nikkia> neofreko: 25/year 1GB/50GB b/w
<nxv_> apokryphos: ended kde and did additional ctrl+alt+backspace in the login
<apokryphos> $3 a month, 6 gig -- 75 gig bandwidth
<apokryphos> and reliable too :P
<neofreko> anyone has some wireless stuff clues for me?
<apokryphos> nxv_: if it's working then it should show nvidia screen before your kdm comes up
<nikkia> apokryphos: hmmm, how many email/mysql/psql ?
<nxv_> haven't seen the nvidia logo
<apokryphos> nikkia: ok, that is limited ;-), but it's a.o.k. for me only because I have another account with unlimited all.
<apokryphos> nikkia: thing is, at the time I could've asked them and they probably would've given me unlimited of those
<apokryphos> nikkia: said it was part of their "meet and great" idea :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh, i'm limited on them, i just wondered what your limits were
<apokryphos> nikkia: MySQL 15; add-on: 5; emails.. hmm, I should check
<nikkia> apokryphos: any psql dbs at all ?
<apokryphos> they're good though; very reliable (I've had alertra.com on the case), have python and all the stuff
<apokryphos> nikkia: what is that? :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: postgresql databases
<apokryphos> What are they for? Haven't used one, and doubtful if I've heard of them
<nikkia> apokryphos: its just another database server, a bit more 'heavyweight' than mysql
<apokryphos> nikkia: can you check from cpanel?
<nikkia> apokryphos: should be able to
<nikkia> apokryphos: cpanel 10 should display mysql/psql database counts together
<apokryphos> I only have Mysql databases  3 / 10
<apokryphos> cPanel Pro  1.0 (RC1)
<nikkia> then you probably don't have postgres on the server
<apokryphos> cpanel 1.0 is 10, as I recall, right?
<nikkia> apokryphos: erm, no idea
<nikkia> mine just id's as cpanel X
<nxv_> when i run nvidia-settings it opens a box wich seems to referre to an panel applet. but it isn't present. perhaps gnome only? console says ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<nikkia> with 'cpanel 10' in tiny letters on the edge of the control panel :)
<apokryphos> Quite sure it is; I *definitely* don't ahve 1 if 10 is out. My cpanel looks like the screenies provided on their site, at least
<nikkia> apokryphos: which screenies?
* apokryphos goes to look for them
<nikkia> oh, there they are
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> all the screenshots on cpanel.net appear to be cpanel 9.9
<apokryphos> for me: cPanel Build  10.2.0-RELEASE 82
<apokryphos> Anyhow, whatever it is, suffice it to say it does the job. They give me all the things I need; shell access, imagemagick, php, python, a few add-ons et al. so it's all gravy :)
<jpatrick> i'm bored :(
<jjesse> me too but i'm at work :(
<jpatrick> I'm doing my homework :s
<apokryphos> homework in the summer? :|
<jpatrick> It's a bad spanish habit
<jpatrick> They give us tons of homework
<apokryphos> jpatrick: just so that you don't have too much fun in the summer ;)
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> I have 3 books to fill in
<jpatrick> :p
<apokryphos> sounds fun 8)
<jpatrick> playing with Liquid Weather is
<apokryphos> You go the latest SK? KHotNewStuff is great; kind of a shame that it shouldn't work with the most popular theme, though :|
<jpatrick> I heard of KHotNewStuff
<apokryphos> It's the stuff that makes your kde-desktop kind fo integrate with kdelook. It's already used, for example, in "Getting new Wallpapers"
<jpatrick> oh cool
<nikkia> apokryphos: this blog is starting to make me angry :P
<Elak> hi all
<apokryphos> nikkia: the comments or the actual blog? ;)
<nikkia> the comments
<apokryphos> which ones?
<nikkia> apokryphos: the ones saying 'yeah, get rid of kparts and kio' :P
<nikkia> oh god, he's the person behind unsermake? *blood boils*
<apokryphos> Didn't actually know that. Let's lynch 'im
<nikkia> there's little i hate more than getting some package dl'ed then being told 'oh, sorry, you need my own make program because i'm too leet to learn make'
<apokryphos> :P
<nikkia> and then finding said 'replacement make' has 1000 deps of its own, and isn't really any better than make, and worst of all, is only used to build *2* applications out there
<nikkia> i believe i have 8 different make replacements installed here, all because some app i wanted required the author's own make replacement
<equex> make your choice
<nxv_> re, the nvidia-glx kernel module seems to be linked against the 386 ubuntu kernel. can i download a module working with the 686 ubuntu kernel?
<apokryphos> Haha: "indeed, double clicking, aside from bringing on all sorts of muscle damage, also incurs yet more configuration cost in the form of yet more dialogues for tuning the double-click delay, click distance, and so on."
<apokryphos> I don't think a bifurcation of file-manager/web browser will be *that* devastating, but I disagree that they're completely different categories. Where would FTP go?
<nikkia> apokryphos: if anything, i would argue that web/local has come closer together over the last few years, on all platforms
<nikkia> splitting them back up again *now* would be like a return to 1994
<apokryphos> you should put in a comment ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i very rarely write on forums/blogs/etc
<apokryphos> It'll be interesting to see all the new innovations of aKademy this time around
<apokryphos> Forums are the best discussion place for Philosophy, and Literature probably, so I tend to use them for that
<nikkia> apokryphos: when i write in environments like that, i always seem to end up coming across in one of 3 ways, and i don't enjoy appearing to be any of them :)
<nikkia> (ranting, arrogant, or stupid - before you ask :)
<apokryphos> I'm sure you don't :P
<nikkia> anyway, my lunch should be ready, brb
<apokryphos> design proposal: http://kde-artists.org/main/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,48/expv,0/topic,301.0 hmm, now waht DE does this remind me of... ;-)
<apokryphos> ok
<jpatrick> it says: Create little games or virtual pets that live on your desktop
<jpatrick> Anyone been able to find virtual pet of SK?
<d> I need to upgrade the sane (scanner) lib/utils under Hoary to the latest CVS version. How do I go about removing/replacing the old sane without apt demanding that I uninstall kubuntu desktop etc?
<nikkia> apokryphos: argh, even MS abandoned that UI :P
<d> I've compiled it already- its just that it is finding the hoary sane instead of my CVS compile
<nikkia> d, there's no easy way to do it
<nikkia> and just 'make install'ing may very well break core KDE stuff that depends on SANE, its a risk you take
<apokryphos> "August 4, 2005 at 4:50 pm" is the best opposing comment as far as I can see. If a little harsh ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: on what?
<apokryphos> blog comment
<nikkia> it brings up an interesting point
<apokryphos> yes, several :P
<nikkia> the remark about the 'dumbing down to the UI of a phone'
<apokryphos> analogies can be dangerous things
<nikkia> from what i can see, M.E spends most of his time working with Qtopia these days
<apokryphos> You're probably right; this is the first time I've seen him mentioned with KDE in quite some time
<apokryphos> Heh, ouch. Just checked the guy's KDE blog -- the one with the comment I referenced
<apokryphos> first entry I see "first of all I hope you are aware that your heading "a lesson to all" sounds like pure arrogance to everyone who took part in these discussions but is still not considered in any of your reasonings."
<apokryphos> :|
<apokryphos> He has a blog section for "rants" -- nice.
* apokryphos is really liking his colour scheme atm; a modified "clean stick"
<nikkia> apokryphos: sadly, i find myself agreeing with a lot of what he's written :/
<apokryphos> indeed
<nikkia> especially about the toolbar mess :P
<apokryphos> Yeah; I think Konqueror has some issues with that, and its use of space.
<nikkia> is it koffice that has like 1400 toolbars ?
<apokryphos> :|
<apokryphos> it does have a lot
<Zinoc> Hi
<apokryphos> Quanta+ has loads too
<apokryphos> hi Zinoc 
<nikkia> its possibly quanta i'm thinking of
<nikkia> there's one where they occupy about 1/3 of the screen height in maximised mode
<apokryphos> I just removed/replaced a lot of them, and it's fine now
<nikkia> nope, its not quanta either
<nikkia> what AM i thinking of??
* apokryphos ponders
<apokryphos> nikkia: definitely kde?
<nikkia> apokryphos: not definitely, no, but i think its kde
<apokryphos> Quanta is pretty bad for that though; i.e. see http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/screenshots//shot3.png
<nikkia> no, it wasn't quanta
<apokryphos> that's a super screen; generally the toolbar there would go to two lines
<nikkia> this app i'm thinking of had like 8 toolbars, that generally got less filled on each line
<nikkia> (similar in appearance to how the Word toolbars used to be years ago)
<apokryphos> Used MS Word the other day and quite liked it; thought, yup, one of the things missing on Linux
<nikkia> OOo has a nice backend, shame its UI is so bad :/
<apokryphos> I have a pretty negative feel to OO; probably down to its UI, yeah.
<nikkia> someone should do a native KDE port, if only so we can have an app called KOOo :P
<jpatrick> :p
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> Trying to think of what they'd call firefox if ported
<apokryphos> kfirefox sounds really bad; firefok!
<equex> haha
<nikkia> firefoKs was suggested last night, i believe :)
<equex> ah thats good
<apokryphos> haha
<equex> kthanks
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hiya
<nikkia> apokryphos: hmmm, is there a kio for sftp ?
<apokryphos> woo! Root has landed. Hi Rogue_Jedi_X 
<root> i am struggling with my WLAN .. but so so close
<nikkia> indeed there is!
<apokryphos> yes
<nikkia> so krusader can replace kbear!
<nikkia> and the kio's are probably more reliable than kbear :)
<apokryphos> Heh. Haven't used KBear in months
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Krusader rocks
<root> it is all connected and there is a signal --- but i am stuck at the last phase!
<nikkia> hmmm, interesting
<apokryphos> krusader is yuck :P
<nikkia> sftp:// doesn't appear to use IPv6
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No yuck! Good!
<apokryphos> Why Krusader when you can have something to Konquer it?
<apokryphos> nikkia: is sftp that important? 
<nikkia> ah, it does use IPv6, it just fails to open 'sftp://laptop' claiming 'laptop doesn't exist' (after, note, prompting for the username/password!)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It has a command line at the bottom and dual panes, two things I need
<apokryphos> nikkia: I always just use fish or ftp
<nikkia> apokryphos: because when you're doing file transfers via ftp/sftp you want 2 panels, and 2 konq windows is a mess
<nikkia> apokryphos: i don't trust ftp enough :)
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: Konqueror can have that too. Just select it from the menu
<apokryphos> nikkia: paranoid or substantiated untrustiness? ;)
<nikkia> apokryphos: konq has a split panel mode ?
<apokryphos> of course
<nikkia> apokryphos: paranoid
<apokryphos> I wonder what fish is like for security
<nikkia> apokryphos: where?
* apokryphos rants about always reading the handbooks :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: don't have them installed :P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hm, never noticed that
<apokryphos> it should come with basic kdebase
<apokryphos> use the help Kio; help:konqueror
<nikkia> ah, there it is, under window rather than view
<apokryphos> though I never use dual panels... would still prefer to have two windows if I needed it; though ctrl+c/ctrl+v isn't a hassle
<apokryphos> you can of course choose how to have the panels too; top/bottom or left/right
* apokryphos only remembers that because he wrote that part in the guide :P
<_woody> hi
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Does anyone here use mldonkey?
<_woody> i use aMule.. its fantastic.. simple the best
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: tried it out once. Saw no reason to use anything other than Limewire
<apokryphos> same for aMule :P
<_woody> sorry, i'm brasilian and not understand english very well.. whats "same"?
<jpatrick> mismo in spanish
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm asking 'cause I can't get the stupid thing to work. aMule works fine, but - and this will sound stupid - it's ugly
<_woody> and portuguese? rsrsrs
<jpatrick> no idea
<_woody> rsrs
<apokryphos> _woody: similar, alike
<jpatrick> alike
<jpatrick> ^^
<apokryphos> one of the cases where the "a" prefix doesn't imply the negative :P
<_woody> woody is codinome of a debian 
<apokryphos> indeed
<_woody> i'm use this, but 'im interessed in ubuntu or kubuntu.. 
<apokryphos> cool :)
<apokryphos> If you're better at Spanish, there is #ubuntu-es and #kubuntu-es by the way
<_woody> i'm rear something for discovery ubuntu/kubuntu.. 
<Rogue_Jedi_X> God, I hate this piece of crap. It's supposed to be multi-network, but all it can connect to is ed2k and Gnutella servers with no useres. No sign whatsoever of G2, OpenNap or anything else
<_woody> ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *users
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_X: what would you use the extra ones for? Gnutella has never failed to find a song I wanted
<_woody> exist #ubuntu-br or pt?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm going back to aMule. It's ugly, but at least it works
<apokryphos> _woody: nope
<Rogue_Jedi_X> ed2k for bigger files and the others for songs and such
<apokryphos> as in films? Conventional p2p clients always seem really bad for that. Torrents/IRC is the way
<jpatrick> cool you can get a newer kernel via apt-get
<Rogue_Jedi_X> ed2k has a really nice selection regarding films. Even old ones
<apokryphos> !info linux-k7
<ubotu> linux-k7: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.10-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<apokryphos> that's what I have :P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> So, apokryphos, you're saying that LimeWire is the way to go for songs?
<apokryphos> Without a doubt, yeah.
<apokryphos> Though I'd prefer there to be something like Ktella :P
<apokryphos> Qtella never worked for me
* nikkia just BT's flac encoded albums :P
<apokryphos> on that note, I've never got Apollon to work neither
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Me neither
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Gift kept bitching about something
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Downloading Limewire...
<apokryphos> hope it's fixed in hoary
<apokryphos> even compiled it as I recall, and still :P
<apokryphos> *breezy
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Me too. When is it due? October?
<apokryphos> Yup. For more info:
<apokryphos> !breezyschedule
<ubotu> breezyschedule is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks
<apokryphos> it will be usable quite before that though
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I think I'll wait anyway
* neofreko is somekinda frustated by Compaq Presario m2000 (which keeps on beeping). Aaaaaaargh!
<jpatrick> I think I'll get it soon
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ugh, curse my social life. brb
<mabu> Can Anyone do Alt+F2 gg: something whitout freezing konqueror?
<sproingie> works fine for me
<apokryphos> works fine; I use it every now and again
<PieD> works fine here too
<mabu> By me konqueror starts flashing and doesn't want to stop
<mabu> I have to kill kfmclient and konqueror
<apokryphos> :S
<mabu> Did you install kubuntu or ubuntu?
<apokryphos> it shouldn't matter, but ubuntu.
<apokryphos> there was no kubuntu back then :P
<mabu> I installed ubuntu and then apt-get install kubuntu
<apokryphos> There is no kubuntu pack
<apokryphos> you should apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mabu> I mean kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> mabu: You should be fine then. Are you on 3.4.2?
<mabu> yes
<apokryphos> mabu: did you do sudo apt-get upgrade to install it?
<mabu> I had the same problem on 3.4.0 too
<apokryphos> :-o
<apokryphos> actually, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would be better
<sml> guys ... i am so close with my WLAN connection .. can anyone help in the last stage :)
<jpatrick> last stage?
<sml> it is connected. and the iwconfig shows good signal strength
<sml> i think i set the essid correctly
<sml> it is set as dhcp
<sml> but when i try to enable the wlan in the network configuration menu .. it flashes green for a second, then back to red!
<neofreko> sml: I can't even make wireless networking works here :(.. any tips?
<sml> neofreko .. not sure what you mean ..?
<neofreko> i'm tryinh to get wireless networking device works .. i'm new in this wirelss thingy ..
<neofreko> got ipw2200 on Compaq Presario m2000 with Kubuntu here
<sml> that should be easy!!! that is properly supported without ndiswrapper or linuxant!!
<sml> neofreko .. surely you have googled on this one. what is the problem?
<neofreko> i dunno ..I've foolowed the instructin on ubuntufroum
<neofreko> I even installed ipw 1.0.x
<neofreko> the best thing is, I don't even know where to start :p
<neofreko> my intuition says I need to look at dmesg .. to look for some strange device
* sproingie sighs, #lisp's even touchier than efnet #perl
<nikkia> sproingie: what did you do? go in and say '((paranethesis)(suck))(!))' ?
<sproingie> naw, someone told me sbcl wouldn't install because of a kernel bug
<sproingie> i said not bloody likely, everything else works on 32bit chroot
<sproingie> i didn't realize this guy was an sbcl developer
<nikkia> sproingie: iirc, its probably 'NX'
<nikkia> iirc, sbcl is one of the lisps that compiles as it goes, so it'll need to be able to write to a code segment, unless its been patched for that
<sproingie> nope
<sproingie> it was a gratuitous ABI change that turned int3 from SIGTRAP to SIGSEGV
<nikkia> ah
<sproingie> i'm always amazed by how much cmucl and sbcl are like userland operating systems
<sproingie> they go to the metal
<nikkia> sproingie: its the lisp mindset, i spose
<sproingie> which is funny since you'd think the opposite
<sproingie> i guess not since the lisp machine
<nikkia> on a 50 year old language? no i wouldn't really
<sproingie> clisp is pretty damn portable tho
<sproingie> of course it's written in C
<sproingie> makes it kind of slow.  still smokes perl, python, or java tho
<Riggzy> Ack... just tried to print a webpage via Firefox and it closed without an error
<Riggzy> (and didn't print)
<Riggzy> Only happens on some sites
<Kamping_Kaiser> Riggzy: go to the printer setup bit under file -> printer and check it's printing to a real printer
<Riggzy> Kamping_Kaiser , it works on msot sites
<Riggzy> jsut not this one site
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, i know
<Kamping_Kaiser> still check
<Kamping_Kaiser> i seem to remember someone where i work with the same problem
<Riggzy> Yep, Postscript/Deskjet5550
<Riggzy> Nevermind, it's printed now (from another machine)
<_ray> anybody know hoe to clear the location bar in konqueror...i cleared history but didn't work?
<jpatrick> _ray: tried pressing the x button left of it?
<_ray> jpatrick: yeah but it doesnt clear them all just the current one
<jpatrick> oh
<_ray> jpatrick: i mean its no big deal but i would like it if i could clear all the entries
<jpatrick> I know
<hans_> is there a program like daemon tools for kubuntu?
<frank_> hans_: well you can mount iso by hand
<_ray> anyone familiar with mencoder?
<frank_> hans_: I don't know if there is a way to mount .nrg .ccd .whatever though
<apokryphos> _ray: try clearing the cache too
<_ray> jpatrick: i just cleared the history and cache again....and it worked
<_ray> !find konverter
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'konverter' (1 shown): (/usr/share/icons/mono/scalable/apps/konverter.svgz) in universe/kde/kde-icons-mono.
<jpatrick> holy...
<jpatrick> Need to get 911MB of archives.
<jpatrick> :O
<jpatrick> i'm off
<buz> can anyone recommend a scanner/printer/copier for linux with single ink cartridges?
<nikkia> buz, something by epson
<buz> how about canon
<buz> ink for canon is dirt cheap
<nikkia> lousy linux support from canon
<buz> i half expected it
<nikkia> unless you pay for turboprint, even then, its not ideal
<buz> how about samsung?
<buz> they got a rather sanely looking laser/scanner
<nikkia> epson support linux fairly well, and gimpprint (now gutenprint) supports all the features
<nikkia> dunno, i'd look thru the list of supported devices in gimpprint
<buz> and sane for scanning?
<nikkia> which is what you're going to want to use, since the native cups drivers are very old :)
<buz> maybe i'll only get a small scanner
<nikkia> yeah
<buz> the laser still works, sort of
<nikkia> i'd buy seperates, personally, all-in-ones are too much reliance on 'everything' working at once
<buz> and i dont care much for inkjet anymore
<buz> well it saves deskspace
<nikkia> yeah, it does, but at a lot of prices
<buz> as long as it bloody scans and does occasional copies, i'm good
<_ray> i never cared for the all in ones
<_ray> but they are space savers
<buz> then again, i bought a brother one (including fax) for my father
<buz> it wouldnt be so bad except for that fact that it mixes black with color ink :((((
<buz> (it got black cartridge of course!)
<buz> so brother is not on the list ;)
<_ray> i still cant print to my upstairs printer in kde...i could i gnome
<buz> mhh epson got a 100$ one
<buz> lets see how consumables are priced
<buz> (all others are >300$)
<buz> is that some sort of bad joke. color cartridges and black both got 13ml ink. only the color cost half the price of the black one
* _ray is liking the kde-app konverter
<nikkia> buz, which epson ?
<buz> cx3650
<nikkia> buz, i pay, umm, 1.95 for my colour carts, and 2.10 for my black carts
<buz> where
<nikkia> and yes, they're the same size, don't ask why black ink is more expensive
<nikkia> buz, ebuyer
<nikkia> for an R300
<buz> i  looked at inkclub
<nikkia> (i wanted/needed CD/DVD printing
<_ray> nikkia where are you from?
<nikkia> ray, UK, why?
<_ray> is that the symbol for pound?
<nikkia> ray, yes
<buz> yes
<buz> that's cheap
<_ray> ahh .... 
<nikkia> buz, i dunno...
<_ray> how dose 1 pound compare to one dollar?
<buz> about 1.5
<nikkia> buz, my parents have an epson 3+1 printer, and they pay 2.95 for the colour and 1.75 for the black carts
<buz> maybe 1.7
<buz> heck, my GF pays 6? for her canon ink
<_ray> cool
<buz> and that's quite cheap already
<nikkia> (3+1 = all colours in one cart, plus seperate black, just in case you didn't realise)
<buz> HP crap is more like well 30?
<nikkia> and they pay that... FROM THEIR LOCAL SUPERMARKET!
<buz> yeah i wont buy that
<_ray> i pay like $40 for ink
<buz> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?action=UFNTaG93UmVzdWx0cw%3D%3D fucking cheap
<buz> i want that in switzerlan
<nikkia> buz, what you have to realise, is that the UK is 'weird'
<nikkia> printers seem to have become a national symbol of sorts
<buz> i'm aware of that
<buz> hu?
<nikkia> i can walk into my parents town, and walk from the top of the town to the bottom, and pass 30+ shops that ONLY sell ink
<buz> ok that is weird
<buz> truly
<nikkia> thats in about, umm, 2.5 miles
<_ray> nikkia: that is weird
<buz> how big is that town
<nikkia> as i said to my mum 'what is this? the fucking printer capital of the world?'
<_ray> nikkia: i have to drive 50+ miles to buy ink
<buz> must be frontends for some sort of money laundering
<nikkia> buz, 15,000 people? 8,000 in winter
<buz> definitely something fishy with those shops then
<nikkia> buz, the towns like that, in the 80s it was shoes
* _ray lives in the middle of nowhere
<nikkia> in the 90s, it was CDs
<nikkia> now its ink *shrug*
<patrick__> hi
<_ray> hello
<nikkia> buz, even so, almost every town here will have a shop that sells only ink
<patrick__> i need a sources.list that has any files for kde and gnome
<nikkia> buz, and you can buy ink in most supermarkets, newsagents, and so on
<patrick__> which sources do i have to add
<buz> do you guys print your own wallpapers every day or what
<_ray> patrick__: did you uncomment universe
<nikkia> buz, i don't know, i can't understand who prints all this stuff
<nikkia> buz, to give you an idea of the insanity
<nikkia> the petrol station opposite me.. guess what... 
<nikkia> THEY SELL INK
<buz> well that's not so bad
<nikkia> they don't have carts for my printer, but still
<buz> one of the ones here sell CDR
<_ray> patrick__: i have universe multiverse and ubuntu backports....i could post my sourceslist in #flood if you want
<buz> (of course no DVDR ;)
<nikkia> buz, DVDs is becoming another hot item
<buz> dvds or dvdr
<nikkia> again, almost every shop i go in sells DVD-R/+R/+RW discs
<buz> well they're cheap to stock
<_ray> yeah ive had my dvd burner for like 2 months now and still havent bought any dvd's
<nikkia> DVD recorders here are getting fairly popular tho
<nikkia> i see more people buying +RW packs than i see buying VHS tapes
<nikkia> (but then, +RW discs are cheaper than VHS)
<_ray> vhs = dead
<patrick__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/976
<_ray> patrick__: im gonna post mine there hold on
<nikkia> i was a bit annoyed on monday
<nikkia> wanted to pick up another 10 +RW discs, but the cheap place i bought the last lot had sold out, and didn't want to pay 1/disc
<patrick__> nikkia, i only recommend to buy verbatim :)
<patrick__> everything else is mostly crap
<buz> i dont care for RW
<nikkia> patrick__: i prefer philips and memorex
<nikkia> buz, you don't own a dvd recorder, obviously :)
<buz> after burning 200+ crap dvdr, i concur. buy namebrand
<patrick__> ok philips is more expensiv than verbatim
<nikkia> -R/+R is a pain for dvd recorders
<patrick__> btw. litescribe is a cool feature :)
<patrick__> ever seen that 
<patrick__> ?
<buz> well if i could watch bbc, i'd perhaps buy a dvd recorder
<buz> this way, dvdr writer is good enough
<nikkia> patrick__: i normally pay around 50-75p per disc for philips
<patrick__> what are "p"?
<nikkia> patrick__: pence, 1/100th of a pound
<patrick__> ok...
<patrick__> euro <--> pount = 1: 1,5?
<buz> something like that
<patrick__> i just buyed dvd-mediums form verbatim for about 75cent
<patrick__> only a few litescribes are more expensiv
<nikkia> patrick__: which format?
<patrick__> dvd
<patrick__> +r
<nikkia> i'm talking about +RW
<patrick__> +rw
<patrick__> 5x dl
<patrick__> and 5 litescribe
<patrick__> rw are not much, but a little cheaper here
<patrick__> but i guess, we cant compare it...
<patrick__> different taxes,etc.
<Aapzak> hello people
<patrick__> ray: are u still there
<patrick__> ?
<_ray> yup
<patrick__> is ur sources.lst much different?
<_ray> i posted it
<_ray> where u did
<patrick__> could u paste the link here too ;)
<patrick__> ah...
<_ray> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/977
<patrick__> ok :)
<patrick__> do i need the deb-src entrys 
<_ray> wouldnt hurt
<patrick__> ah... universe debs from ubuntu doesnt list kde updates
<patrick__> their versions are still 3.4.0
<aseigo> Riddell: pingy?
<patrick__> which string has to be added so that it always displays the latest?
<_ray> the latest kde?
<patrick__> ya
<_ray> did you even look at my sources
<_ray> you already had universe
<patrick__> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main <--?
<patrick__> ok
<_ray> there ya go
<patrick__> if i write deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<buz> nikkia: how about ink drying with epson? lexmark is notorious for htat
<patrick__> will it always list the latest?
<_ray> i dont know...i think it changes from hoary-kde342 to hoary343 etc
<patrick__> so i always will have to modify that string?
<_ray> how hard is it?
<_ray> the releases last a while
<patrick__> not hard, but thats less comfortable
<patrick__> ;)
<patrick__> i am a lazy guy
<_ray> well..... its worth getting 3.4.2
<patrick__> well now i need sources for k-office and openoffice 2 beta
<patrick__> the lastest releases ;)
<_ray> k-office is in my list and openoffice2 is in universe
<_ray> patrick__: its all on the kubuntu site
<_donofrio> so does anyone know ghow to get kdesu to do what sudo does from cmdline in kde?
<_ray> _donofrio: yeah just type it in the same
<patrick__> in universe is a damned old version
<_ray> of OOo
<_donofrio> what sudo run's standalone from konsole?
<patrick__> sudo -s
<_ray> patrick__: openoffice2 is old?
<buz> current oo2: ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680
<_ray> buz thank you
<patrick__> the version which is listed here...
<Riddell> aseigo: hi
<patrick__> 1.9.79.9 is about an half year now
<patrick__> the latest is about 1xx now
<_donofrio> "sudo -s synaptic" didn't run
<aseigo> Riddell: hey guy =))
<buz> 122
<buz> or so
<_ray> u ever think to download it from the site?
<aseigo> Riddell: i was actually wondering if you have a collection of kubuntu patches for easy download anywhere?
<buz> site got rpm
<buz> which is somewhat painful
<patrick__> thats less comfortable again, _ray  ;)
<buz> alien is a pain
<buz> and rpm2cpio isnt for noobs
<_ray> yeah i huess
<_ray> *guess
<buz> (i used to go the rpm2cpio route but the debs are just plain more convenient)
<buz> (of course, one giant deb would be easier still)
<_donofrio> how do I run sudo=kdesu? sudo -s returns nothing
<_ray> buz that link that you posted has debs
<buz> i know
<buz> thats why i posted it
<buz> _donofrio: what do you want to do
<_ray> patrick wasnt paying attention
<_donofrio> run synaptic from the kde run line using kdesu like sudo ablity?
<buz> kdesu synaptic works for me on the command line
<_ray> _donofrio: your not making any sense
<Aapzak> has anyone here ever played vendetta-online?
<_donofrio> kicker/run/kdesu synaptic = dosn't work?
<_ray> Aapzak: is it free
<Aapzak> half :)
<Aapzak> you can use the trail
<_ray> Aapzak: half?
<patrick__> _ray, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenOffice2Beta?highlight=%28openoffice%29 <-- it would be much easier and faster if there were a deb xyz oo2 :)
<_ray> patrick__: buz gave you the link
<patrick__> where?
<Aapzak> I'm looking for games on linux which will keep me from booting to windows. Now I boot to Windows for Battlefield2 and Counterstrike source
<patrick__> xchat colorsetting doesnt highlight links :/
<_ray> Aapzak: have you tried enemy-territory
<_donofrio> repository request - guarddog?
<_ray> Aapzak: have you tried enemy-territory
<_ray> oops
<Aapzak> you wanted me to try thatone, right
<Aapzak> I will
<Aapzak> I've played an unreal I think?
<_ray> do it..that game is full and free and cool
<_ray> also americas army
<Aapzak> I have thatone
<patrick__> ah... found
<patrick__> thx
<Aapzak> have you played BF2?
<Aapzak> it's amazing
<_ray> yeah i dont like aa as much because you cant respawn
<Aapzak> yeah
<_ray> BF2 whats that?
<Aapzak> battlefield2
<Riddell> aseigo: there's the packaging patches at http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/patches/
<_ray> i dont like to pay for games
<Aapzak> who said I payd?
<Aapzak> paid
<Riddell> aseigo: mostly the best thing is to get the source packages and look in debian/patches
<aseigo> Riddell: thanks man =)
<_ray> well its not free is it?
<aseigo> _donofrio: you catching this? =)
<Aapzak> correct, I consider it as a trail
<Aapzak> trial
<Aapzak> see if it works on my old hardware
<_donofrio> I'm here
<Riddell> aseigo: does your konqueror use a non-standard .rc file?  and do you find it looses that on session reload?
<patrick__> can simply write deb ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/ ??
<Aapzak> I might buy it if I like it
<_ray> ok im out
<jatos> hi
<aseigo> Riddell: yes and no
<aseigo> Riddell: oh, wait, is this kubuntu specific?
<jatos> I am still having loads of fumn with samba
<Riddell> aseigo: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109493
<Riddell> no, don't think it's kubuntu specific
<aseigo> ok.. then no i don't see that
<aseigo> on my kubuntu boxes i don't tweak the konqi rc
<aseigo> on my devel systems i certainly do
<Riddell> aseigo: do you edit konqueror.rc or use a different filename?
<aseigo> hum.. that's an interesting bug
* aseigo thinks.
<aseigo> hm.. yeah, i edit konqueror.rc come to think of it
<Riddell> so if you keep konqueror.rc the same and point your profile at a different .rc file you might be able to confirm or not that beastie :)
<aseigo> Riddell: i'll keep a browser open to that bug so i remember to do so
<_donofrio> Riddell - do you have patches for kdesu?
<_donofrio> does anyone know where I can get guarddog for this distro?
<jatos> get a version of the app for debian 3.2 donofrio
<Riddell> _donofrio: guarddog is in universe
<_donofrio> universe...humm...
<Riddell> _donofrio: the kdesu patch is in kdelibs and kdebase packages and attached to the report on bugs.kde.org
<apokryphos> aseigo: just wondering, any thoughts on Ettrich's blog post? Congrats, by the way; great stuff :).
<aseigo> apokryphos: he and i agree on many things =)
<_donofrio> what respoitory is universe?
<aseigo> apokryphos: single click isn't one of them, but in general we've got a lot of the same directional desires for kde
<aseigo> apokryphos: i certainly agree with him and konqueror's lack of direction atm...
<apokryphos> I found the Konqueror buiness a little shaky, but it wasn't really suggested which way to actually go, so I'm still kinda open with my thoughts. 
<aseigo> apokryphos: we need a coordinated team that takes konqi into three different, but mutually supportive, directions:
<aseigo> web browser, file manager and document viewer
<apokryphos> right
<apokryphos> Do you think this will result in a complete demarcation of them, though?
<aseigo> it's all about using kparts, xmlgui, etc. properly not randomly
<aseigo> we've used it somewhat randomly and the fact that it's worked out as well as it has is a huge testiment to it
<aseigo> but.. yeah.. it's time to do it less randomly ;)
<apokryphos> aseigo: where would, i.e. FTP manager go? In which section?
<aseigo> apokryphos: that's file management, isn't it?
<apokryphos> I guess that's more a relevant question if an actual split happens
<apokryphos> It is, but it would likely be a bit annoying if you had to follow an FTP link and your file manager fires up :|
<_donofrio> where is this 'universe?'
<apokryphos> _donofrio: it's a repository. Uncomment the line with universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> aseigo: why do you disagree with single-click behavior, by the way? Some points raised earlier for why it doesn't *currently* work, but that aside...
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell _donofrio about repositories
<_donofrio> no mc ):
<apokryphos> more information there
<aseigo> apokryphos: no, i'm in support of single click
<aseigo> apokryphos: it's vastly superior in every way except icon selection
<apokryphos> Yup, that was mentioned earlier. And what about things such as "Apply" as well as an "Ok"
<apokryphos> that's a strong point that gnome seem to hold to these days; "instant activation". They're right, I think; that's how we associate the metaphor. 
<apokryphos> Though, the whole idea of the target audience for KDE et al. is a lot bigger than my little mind; still fun to think about, though :P
<edrex> how hard would it be to get rid of ok/apply?
<_donofrio> so is universe require -src?
<aseigo> there's a problem with instant activation
<Almindor> a touchy question: why is ubuntu/kubuntu not among the ones in DCCA?
<aseigo> you can't use it everywhere
<edrex> one dialog at a time probably
<aseigo> so it's the old problem:
<Riddell> aseigo: DCCA?
<Almindor> Debian Common Core Association
<aseigo> we have a better way of doing something, but we can only do it some times.. other times we have to use a different method
<aseigo> consistency or easy of use?
<apokryphos> that's a good point
<aseigo> personally, i fault on the side of consistency
<aseigo> ok/apply isn't that horrendous
<apokryphos> Another advantage is that it's good for Windows refugees
<edrex> mac seems to only use apply for critical changes (network etc)
<_donofrio> nice thanks folks
<edrex> kde suffers primarily from clutter
<edrex> that's the big "oops"
<alex11>  the debian unstable in ubuntu is Breezy ?
<Almindor> IMHO KDE is a bit unstable
<apokryphos> I really don't think it's that cluttered :Z. Some apps are; as was mentioned before, too many toolbars; i.e. Quanta+
<Riddell> alex11: breezy is a lot more unstable than unstable
<edrex> so a push needs to be made towards simplicity
<Almindor> I got 2-3 konqueror crashes a day, kicked got fixed in 3.4.1 and Klipper is hitty
<Riddell> Almindor: they never asked me to join :)
<Almindor> Riddell, it's your distro?
<alex11> Riddell, but can i install only some package from it ?
<Almindor> *kicker, shitty :D
<aseigo> alex11: Riddell is the kubuntumeister =)
<apokryphos> alex11: generally, no. They'll rely on other breezy stuff
<apokryphos> Riddell: great interview by the way :)
<alex11> eb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<alex11> i add this
<alex11> so i can install both 
<alex11> package from warty and breezy ?
<apokryphos> Riddell: didn't see a mention of haggai and amu though, as developers. Are they staying with the project for breezy?
<apokryphos> alex11: as I said, a lot of the time that can cause many problems, as the apps may rely on other breezy stuff. Bad idea; best is to just wait
<apokryphos> Was really happy to find out that Canonical are more appropriately supporting Kubuntu; great stuff. :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos: evening
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey, how's it going?
<ztonzy> just relaxing, tiring week
<_donofrio> so many linux's - still confused as to what is 'the best' one, for home/work/server/low harddrive size (knoppix, pclinuxos, mephix, ubuntu......going crazy - must pick one)
<Riddell> apokryphos: amu has a new job and haggai is busy with credativ (and openoffice)
<Riddell> _donofrio: kubuntu of course :)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: cool :)
<ztonzy> Riddell: how come konqueror crashes so often in Kubuntu, or is just some users that experience it ?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: :)
<patrick__> how was the packetmanagement tool for deb files called?
<patrick__> dpkg?
<apokryphos> Riddell: a lot more work for you, I'm sure. We all really appreciate the efforts =)
<ztonzy> apokryphos: have gotten up at 04.30 or 05.00 each morning the 2 weeks behind me...
<Riddell> ztonzy: I get very few crashes with konqueror
<Riddell> apokryphos: welcome :)
<ztonzy> Riddell: I did get itvery often
<ztonzy> it*
<Riddell> ztonzy: anything seem to trigger it?
<apokryphos> There's quite a lot of users in here who seem to complain of Konqueror crashes. Mine basically never crashes, so it's weird.
<ztonzy> Riddell: trying to recall, both web/file browsing...
<ztonzy> sometimes when I tried to save files...(I think)
<ztonzy> I thought 3.4.2 should have fixed it...but no
<ztonzy> and also, flash seemed to slow down konqueror quite a lot
<ztonzy> though it could have been that cpu set to plugins were set to lowest...but I dont know
<apokryphos> ztonzy: you had the same problem when setting it to highest, though, remember?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: yes...
<ztonzy> I know, that's why I am uncertain
<patrick__> how can i install tar.gz files?
<ztonzy> Riddell: something about libthread....dunno exact what it was...and the info was *very little*
<Riddell> ztonzy: in hoary?
<ztonzy> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> hmm
<_donofrio> does kubuntu upgrade though time....I looked at the OOo script and it felt like we were backt o complieing again??
<c0rrupt_> does kubuntu come with drivers for xfree85 i810
<c0rrupt_> 86*
* apokryphos is away: out
<c0rrupt_> i have an intel extreme on board 82845 brookdale-G vid card
<Riddell> _donofrio: releases are every 6 months, you can use a development release (but not recommended just now)
<c0rrupt_> lil help
<_donofrio> do we have alow of plugin's for firefox?
<_donofrio> what is the hardware detect script called
<_donofrio> in pclos its hwdetect
<_donofrio> no realplayer?
<_donofrio> even in universe?
<Soyburg> hello.  I am here on knoppix, becaus I am getting an error on a forced file system check on boot.  the error is bad or dual block in use.  any ideas what I could do to disable that file system check or what I could do to boot into kubuntu again?
<Soyburg> I had a suse 9.1 disk and did a ext3 fsck which said the file system was fine.
<Soyburg> prior to the error, I had to switch of the computer, because it was frozen and the keyboard did not respond anymore.
<gsuveg> re
<Soyburg> any kind of suggestion is highly appreciated.  especially suggestions as "go to #ubuntu or #debian because this is not kubuntu specific" or even "your hard disk's wasted man".
<marsh> hi
<aseigo> Soyburg: hum... and you checked all the filesystems using the suse disk?
<_donofrio> no realplayer, no shockwave player? whatabout an afs-client?
<Soyburg> well, here's the thing.  it offered me to check hde1 and hdf1, but I am almost sure that I have kubuntu on my primary harddisk.
<marsh> I'm having a mission trying to write a one line script using 'for a in *', the variable 'a' is ending up with a start in instead of the dir contents... anyone know why?
<Soyburg> which would be something like hdc1?
<Soyburg> don't tell me I just checked my cd drive?
* Soyburg sobs
<Soyburg> When my root partition shows up in knoppix as hda1, is it the same in kubunut?
<PieD> Soyburg: yes
<Soyburg> ooops.  kubuntu I meant.
<Soyburg> thanks.
<Soyburg> Alright thanks aseigo and PieD, I'll have to reboot then.
<_donofrio> how do I play macromedia content in this distro?
<PieD> flash files ?
<aseigo> you have to download the plugin your self
<PieD> or some other macromedia formats ?
<_donofrio> I've got the plugin from synaptic but  it doesn't seem to be working?
<PieD> perhaps it isn't installed in a folder known by konqueror
<_donofrio> but I unsed synpatic? (hate to sound like a noob....)
<PieD> _donofrio: kubuntu isn't perfect
<_donofrio> I know...
<_donofrio> its cool....just wanna get shuttle video and homestarrunner clips
<PieD> can you give me the folder where synaptic installed the files ?
<PieD> (it's in the properties of the package)
<_donofrio> a moment
<PieD> what did you install ?
<equex> can anyone tell me why my keyboard is skipping keys and locking up and the scroll lock key is flashing ? its getting annoying :/
<PieD> flashplayer-mozilla ?
<PieD> flashplayer-nonfree ?
<PieD> equex: it looks like my previous keyboard, when it burned
<_donofrio> yes
<equex> haha
<PieD> _donofrio: you installed both ?
<_donofrio> no do not see the nonfree
<PieD> _donofrio: no problem
<PieD> flashplayer-mozilla must be enough
<PieD> please wait while I download and install it
<PieD> (I'm against flash, so I don't use it)
<nocloud> does anybody know if kubuntu supports the intel 915 chipset?
<crimsun> it sure does.
<nocloud> how about intel 2200B/G wireless?
<PieD> intel 2200 ? hmm
<nocloud> i'm thinking about installed kubuntu on a laptop....
<PieD> it is supported
<PieD> i915 chipset : video chipset ?
<nocloud> no, just northbridge
<nocloud> i have x300 video chipset
<PieD> _donofrio: I suppose you're using konqueror ?
<PieD> in konqueror :
<PieD> configuration > configure konqueror
<_donofrio> yep
<nocloud> does kubuntu work with the radeon x300?
<PieD> tab "external plugins" (not sure for the name... I'm using it in french)
<PieD> check the folder list : is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ listed ?
<_donofrio> ok one moment
<PieD> nocloud: it'll work, but for the 3D support I don't know
<_donofrio> yes
<PieD> yes it'll work with 3D (perhaps you'll have to manually install additionnal drivers, I don't know)
<nocloud> okay, but with the x300, i can at least get it running okay right?
<nocloud> in 2d
<PieD> sure 2d will work
<nocloud> allright, now, this laptop screen has a native resolution of 1680x1050, will that work in kubuntu?
<PieD> yes, it will
<PieD> but I don't know if it'll work at the installation of the distro
<PieD> if that resolution isn't proposed by the installer, you'll have to edit one configuration file (nothing hard, and we'll be here to help you)
<nocloud> allright :)
<nocloud> is the kubuntu setup the same as the ubuntu setup?
<PieD> totally the same
<PieD> only one difference : the installed packages
<PieD> ubuntu will install gtk and gnome applications (+ gnome desktop off course)
<PieD> while kubuntu will install Qt and KDE applications (+ KDE)
<nocloud> so the only difference is the desktop applications?
<_donofrio> Quicktime?
<PieD> _donofrio: you want to view quicktime videos in webpages ?
<PieD> nocloud: yes
<nocloud> is there any reason i should use one over the other (ubuntu and kubuntu)
<PieD> nocloud: that's your choice
<PieD> if you prefer a fully featured desktop with integration and great applications, choose KDE
<PieD> if you prefer something where all settings are hidden in an obscure registry-like tool, choose Gnome
<PieD> (I forgot to mention : I love KDE while I don't really like Gnome)
<_donofrio> yes I can view them just no sound and a qtmlclient.dll error? (with bling sound)
<Ju1ce> I hate Gnome. Get KDE.
<PieD> _donofrio: I never tried videos from within a webpage
<nocloud> somebody told me  "kubuntu is relitively new and not main stream with ubuntu"
<PieD> not main stream ?
<nocloud> does that mean it is less stable or something?
<PieD> what does that mean ?
<PieD> it's not less stable
<_donofrio> I've got kde (but in synpatic I still get frontend error complaining about no gnome)
<PieD> it's new
<_donofrio> PieD - try apple.com/quicktime they have a huge qt trailers page
<PieD> _donofrio: I don't have such codecs installed
<PieD> and that's a serious download !
<PieD> I think somebody else can help you
<nocloud> is there an enterprise edition of kubuntu?
<nocloud> ?
<crimsun> what would an "enterprise" edition entail?
<nocloud> well, i saw something on the ubuntu site about enterprise edition....
<nocloud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases/document_view 
<nocloud> so i was wondering if there was a kubuntu equivalent
<crimsun> not that I know of.
<crimsun> Kubuntu is community-sourced and supported.
<nocloud> allright
<zxc> lol
<crimsun> I suppose if he's willing to front the $, allowances could be made...
<crimsun> I'm going to take a wild stab that as a university student, he's not going to do that.
<gdh> crimsun: No, but if there was an ent edition, then he could warez it :)
<crimsun> yeah, I imagine that would entail ftping into CC.archive.ubuntu.com and grabbing the enterprise iso :)
<crimsun> well, kubuntu.org or ubuntu.com's mirrors.
<nocloud> will kubuntu work well on a laptop?
<nocloud> like will it be able to take advantage of the power saving features of the pentiun-M cpu?
<Bubbling_Zombie> nocloud , it did on mine
<Ju1ce> yes it'll.
<Bubbling_Zombie> ah, no experience with pentium processors, sorry
<charlie> how do i get kdevelop?
<nocloud> Ju1ce, were you able to get speedstep working on your laptop?
<charlie> with kynabtic?
<Ju1ce> charlie: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<Bubbling_Zombie> search for it charlie ? or perhaps enable the universe rep?
<charlie> i cant find develop in kynaptic
<Ju1ce> add repos.
<charlie> how?
<Ju1ce> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ju1ce> ubuntuguide.org has more info
<Ju1ce> I've choosen KUbuntu (version 5.04) because it does most of the dirty work (speedstep, ease of use, latest kde, laptop mode). It has detected and configured automatically the lcd screen resolution.
<Ju1ce> http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:m4iQ7XM8QbMJ:perso.wanadoo.es/jtur/BenqJB7000/BenqJB7000_linux.html+Pentium+m+speedstep+kubuntu&hl=fi&client=firefox-a
<Ju1ce> according to that it will.
<_donofrio> what is the hardware detection script called...I wanna ghost my install
<nocloud> what linux kernel version does kubuntu 5.04 use?
<crimsun> 2.6.10
<nocloud> anybody know a good site with information about customizing the look of KDE?
<spiral> nocloud: kde-look.org ? :-)
<nocloud> exactly what i was looking for, thanks :)
<_donofrio> does the ppc version have MOL?
<nocloud> anyone know of a good linux irc client?
<_donofrio> Konversation rocks
<Ju1ce> irssi or xchat
<Ju1ce> and konversation isn't bad either.
<ztonzy> apokryphos: hey, you awake ?
<nocloud> what debian version corresponds with kubuntu 5.04?
<crimsun> none
<crimsun> Kubuntu 5.04 corresponds with Ubuntu 5.04
<crimsun> that places them squarely between Sarge and Etch/Sid
<nocloud> isn't ubuntu built on debian though?
<Soyburg> thanks for your thoughts aseigo.  I went back to experiment with the SuSE CD and found that the expert mode didn't find the dual block on the ext3 file system, but the I'm-stupid mode did. It couldn't fix it however but listed the two files in question.  which I deleted with knoppix.  So I am online with kubuntu once more.  Thanks for your thoughts.
<nocloud> anyways, anybody know of good icq/aim/msn/yahoo clients for kubuntu?
<_donofrio> kopete rocks
<Ju1ce> gaim?
<Soyburg> yeah, that's what I've heard.  I don't do instant messaging though.
<hater2sleep> i hate kopete
<hater2sleep> gaim2win
<nocloud> allright folks, off to install kubuntu, wish me luck!
<Soyburg> good luck nocloud :)
<PieD> good installation
* hater2win wishes nocloud luck
<PieD> (no luck needed, just a bit of time)
<Soyburg> (and the connection data for your ISP)
<hater2win> (and... uhh... something else)
<jatos1> hi
<Soyburg> (like a beer and a good cd?)
<hater2win> (lol)
<jatos1> anyone here got experience with swat, the samba config thingy
<Soyburg> (why are we whispering anyway?)
<hater2win> (i dont know, because we want to subtly add things to the list of things needed to add to kubuntu?)
<Soyburg> (maybe).
<hater2win> (maybe...)
<PieD> hater2win: gaim sux
<hater2win> gaim2win
<PieD> because it's using gtk
<Soyburg> Does anyone know where I can find the image with the lightning, that kdm displays when I want to reboot my machine?
<jatos1> tell me about PieD...
<PieD> and that's why kopete rox : it's using Qt :)
<hater2win> lol
<jatos1>  I only use it because I can't get kopete to work
<hater2win> the only reason im using kopete right now, is because im still n00b and can't figure out how to install the newest version of game
<PieD> kopete works far better than gaim for me
<PieD> perhaps because I don't use horrible networks like msn or aim
<jatos1> when I use kopete it refuses my pw for some reason I cannot fathom
<Soyburg> Alright.  I found the image.  Didn't find it before.  No worries.
<hater2win> sorry Soyburg  had no idea what you were talking about (new to kubu)
<PieD> jatos1: did you update your kubuntu recently ?
<PieD> msn broke something about that
<jatos1> I would love to give the finger the gaim, especially after a conversation I had in its irc roo,
<jatos1> no pied
<PieD> and there is an update to fix it
<PieD> you must use an UPTODATE system
<_donofrio> smp <=> kubuntu ??
<jatos1> whats the command to  get the update?
<PieD> even if it is linux, it must be uptodate !
<PieD> jatos1: you can either use kynaptic
<PieD> either do :
<PieD> sudo apt-get update
<PieD> and then
<PieD> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jatos1> ah
<jatos1> let me just switch SSH windows...
<jatos1> upgrade started
<hater2win> so, can i use that to update my gaim pied (though you hate gaim)?
<jatos1> I think I am about to get a mix between debian and sarge and kubuntu on my pc
<PieD> a new version of gaim won't be available in the official kubuntu upgrade
<PieD> but I think you'll find one in the backports
<Soyburg> what exactly is a backport?
<hater2win> yes, what is a backport
<PieD> that's simple:
<jatos1> btw, hater2win I am on windows 98 atm...
<Soyburg> gosh I bet it's in the FAQs
<PieD> ubuntu and kubuntu are following a release system
<jatos1> ssh'd into my kubuntu box
<PieD> unlike some others distributions like gentoo which are branch based and where new releases of softwares appears in the updates
<Soyburg> ok, I'm with you so far.
<PieD> one ubuntu releases has frozen software version
<PieD> a backport is bringing a new release of a software to an ubuntu release from the ubuntu development release
<Soyburg> unless there are vulnerabilities discovered, I take it?
<lippel> hmm, is there an (preferably elegant) way to add a "custom" entry to kdm? i want to use my own .xsession once in a while
<jatos1> how do I install a package?
<PieD> even if vulenaribilities are discovered
<Soyburg> oh indeed?
<jatos1> *uninstall
<PieD> if a vulnerability is discovered, they create a patch
<PieD> apply it to their version
<Soyburg> alright.
<Soyburg> got it.
<PieD> but don't upgrade
<Soyburg> sounds reasonable.
<PieD> that's why ubuntu is "still" using firefox ""1.0.2""
<PieD> while it is as secure and uptodate as firefox 1.0.6
<Soyburg> so how can one (in this cas me) get his dirty hands on backports?
<Soyburg> case even
<PieD> do you know what apt sources are ?
<Soyburg> yes, I added some to me sources list.
<PieD> the backports are only some sources to add
<Ju1ce> repos have ancient software, that's why I compile & install most of the program from sources
<PieD> here are the sources I'm using for the backports :
<Soyburg> so I would only have to find the right URLs to have a magic wonderland full of new versions before my feet? 
<PieD> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<PieD> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<PieD> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<PieD> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<PieD> Ju1ce: then I suggest you to switch to breezy
<PieD> and help people stabilizing it
* Soyburg makes bookmarks
<PieD> (I forgot how tiring it was to help people :)
<hater2win> lol
<jatos1> I don't about everyone else but I have added the debian sarge repos to my sources.list
<hater2win> i still dont get wtf respositories are
<PieD> jatos1: then you've got a mix of ubuntu + debian
<Soyburg> thanks a lot PieD, your effort (however tiring) is very much appreciated.  Thank you very much.
<jatos1> repositories are servers where applications are stored
* hater2win agrees with soyburg
<jatos1> lol, I have pied
<PieD> Soyburg: I'm doing that because I don't want people to do what I did when I didn't have internet...
<Soyburg> when was that?  or rather how long ago was that?
<Ju1ce> bang your head against the wall?
<PieD> 5 years ago
<Soyburg> right.
<_shawn> how buggy is breezy right now? I'm thinking of making the jump.
<Soyburg> what did you do then?
<PieD> I exploded about 4 mandrake installations :p
<PieD> _shawn: I don't know
<Soyburg> lol
<hater2win> lol
<PieD> on #ubuntu, the topic says it's still broken
<jatos1> will the entry for debian sarge in sources.list affect my upgrade when it comes to kubuntu-desktop?
<Soyburg> literally?  as in using explosives?
<_shawn> anyone using breezy?
<PieD> Soyburg: no explosives :)
<Soyburg> ahhh... ok :)))
<PieD> but I broke this really quickly
<PieD> I discovered that :
<PieD> 1- root isn't to be used always
<hater2win> so, i know that i have to add repositories using synaptic. but how do i know where to get repositories
<PieD> 2- when you write a program, you can delete code to understand what it was doing
<PieD> when you try to understand a system, don't delete files to understand what they're doing
<hater2win> lol
<jatos1> just stick the default hater2win unless you specifically wnat to add a repos
<Soyburg> hater2win: the unofficial ubuntu guide has some. and then there are the backport links provided (so kindly) by PieD 
<PieD> my sources are being quite big because of the KDE and Koffice releases
<jatos1> in which case the site for the repos will probably having instructions for adding the repos
<Soyburg> PieD: I had some success in getting wine to work that way :)))
<PieD> I've got KDE 3.4.2, KOffice 1.4.1...
<hater2win> so, the default repositories contain updates for what type of programs?
<Soyburg> for the ones which came on the cd I think.
<hater2win> oh i see
<PieD> Soyburg: the official packages only
<PieD> the packages on the CD + the packages in the main repository
<hater2win> so is it ok for me to open up synaptic and check all the boxes?
<PieD> the universe, restricted and multiverse repositories are different
<Soyburg> is "the official packages" a superset of the packages on the cd?
<PieD> hater2win: yes !
<Soyburg> ah ok.
<jatos1> if you want more apps to be availabe you can either add the universe repos like most people do or you can do what I do and add the debian sarge repository
<hater2win> i see i see
<hater2win> now, is anybody willing to explain what universe, restricted, and multiverse repositories are
<jatos1> I doubt whether my strategy of adding debian sarge repos is recommended? What would you say piued
<jatos1> places where there are extra programs to download and install
<jatos1> less support fir universe
<_shawn> to change to breezy do I just cange hoary to breezy in my sources.list?
<jatos1> restricted is  where there are less apps btw
<_shawn> *change
<Soyburg> hater2win: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#extrarepositories
<hater2win> ty soy
<jatos1> does anyone know how to minimise Putty when its in full screen?
<hater2win> window key + D? =o
<hater2win> =p*
<_shawn> holy I went to upgrade to breezy 475 packages will be kept back
<hater2win> whats the difference between hoary, warty, and breezy?
<jatos1> woo
<jatos1> wartys oldest, hoary slightly newer and breezy is newest
<Soyburg> hater2win: they are different releases of kubuntu. hoary is the current one.  warty was current half a year ago and breezy is not yet current.
<hater2win> what are they, like release updates?
<_shawn> if I do this upgrade will my computer explode? lol
<jatos1> yep _shawn 
* hater2win sees what Soyburg  is saying
<_shawn> damn
<hater2win> kind of like service packs? lol
<jatos1> and the rooms its in will become very black...
<hater2win> except less useless
<PieD> jatos1: you're describing what is IN my previous keyboard
<Soyburg> hater2win: no, rather like new releases of the distribution.  like win95, win2000, winxp.  just in much shorter release cycles.
<jatos1> _shawn: its fun though seeing your computer blow up
<PieD> it's burned
<_shawn> but 475 that's alot of packages kept back.... that wotties me
<jatos1> kk PieD 
<_shawn> *worries
<jatos1> lol
<Soyburg> _shawn: maybe they're still good?
<hater2win> Soyburg: oh ok
<jatos1> lol _shawn, don't worry, all that will really happen is your get loads more problems
<_shawn> ya I know
<jatos1> or probably will get loads more probs
<PieD> simple advice : don't clean a keyboard too much
<PieD> even if you don't use water nor any other product
<PieD> you can damage it
<Soyburg> _shawn: you do know how to make backups, don't you?
<_shawn> I wan't really serious I am a comp nerd going to computer college in sept :)
<_shawn> no
<PieD> (and damage your motherboard when plugging the keyboard in)
<_shawn> how?
<_shawn> *wasn't
<Soyburg> yeah, plugging the keyboard is about the worst thing that can happen to a running system...
<_shawn> Soyburg: how?
<Soyburg> you just burn everything that is important to you to a cd or dvd.  that's what I do at least.
<_shawn> oh blah foget that
<Soyburg> :)
<_shawn> the only important thing on here at the moment is music
<Soyburg> burn it then :)
<Soyburg> or get another harddisk and put it there.
<_shawn> nah
<jatos1> what if my ubuntu system is a server put into a datacenter and I am miles away from the dc, then backup gets more tricky
<_shawn> ya I want another harddisk eventually but I'm poor
<Soyburg> jatos1: second harddisk I'd say.
<Soyburg> or at least a second partition.
<jatos1> yeah, thats what the hosts do
<jatos1> my backup method is using an ssh script to transfer the data to an offsie server
<Soyburg> well, it has been a pleasure chatting with you but I have to go.  thanks PieD for your enlightening explanations and suggestions.  good night all.
<jatos1> cu Soyburg 
<PieD> see you later
<jatos1> too late PieD, he already gone...
<nocloud> okay, i got a problem...during the installation, after the first screen, i got this: http://www.nocloud.hopto.org/pics/kubuntu.JPG 
<PieD> jatos1: ho
<PieD> [22:57:10]  <PieD> see you later
<PieD> [22:57:12]  <-- Soyburg a quitt le canal. ("Bye")
<jatos1> oh...
<jatos1> probably a ping time thin
<jatos1> whats your ip Pied, I want to ping you to see the timing
<PieD> my network won't answer you
<jatos1> oh
<jatos1> wb _shawn 
<jatos1> has anyone here even been on #gaim
<nocloud> can anybody help me fix my problem?
<_shawn> lol weird things happen my computer decided to freeze and there was a shitload of harddisk activity
<nocloud> <nocloud> okay, i got a problem...during the installation, after the first screen, i got this: http://www.nocloud.hopto.org/pics/kubuntu.JPG 
<jatos1> oh, thats what most of us call a crash _shawn 
<_shawn> yeah
<hater2win> i think its cuz you are using a dell =/
<_shawn> I used to use slackware so I wasn't firmiliar
<_shawn> and I'm not using a dell 
<jatos1> ah
<jatos1> slackware sucks
<hater2win> lol, was just kidding
<jatos1> just most versions of win, though some win versions are good
<hater2win> was talking to nocloud
<jatos1> ah
<nocloud> does dell have anything to do with it?
<hater2win> no
<_shawn> no
<hater2win> i was just messing
<jatos1> nope nocloud 
<nocloud> it really wierd why the first screen would show up but not the second screen
<nocloud> system has wsxga screen and radeon x300 graphics if that effects anything....
<luckyscrewdriver> what is difference between kubuntu files from version 0ubuntu0hoary1 and 0ubuntu0hoary2 in synaptic? I see identical version # for packages but they are listed as upgradeable because of the hoary2 vs. hoary1
<jatos1> anyone here got their own website?
<Ju1ce> I do.
<hater2win> <-- has his own website
<hater2win> http://www.hateralligator.com
<jatos1> are, I have a few
<Ju1ce> I have one, but you wouldn't understand it.
<Ju1ce> It's completely in Finnish.
<hater2win> i have 3 technically
<jatos1> hatealligatior looks pretty cool hater2win
<hater2win> working on a 4th
<hater2win> ty jatos1 
<hater2win> i havent updated in forever
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> college took my time away from web design
<_shawn> wow your finnish do you listen to nightwish... my favorite band :)
<hater2win> lol
<Ju1ce> but I make websites for companies
<nocloud> anybody got any information about my problem....
<jatos1> `hater2in, do you need any hosting?
<hater2win> actually, i could use a good host pretty soon
<jatos1> I just happen to have loads of readily available webspace
<hater2win> lol, nice
<hater2win> yeah im running out of months on my hosting
<jatos1> I have a 5gig rseller, and guess how much I am paying for it?
<hater2win> ??
<jatos1> 0...
<hater2win> how much is that in USD?
<hater2win> LOL kidding
<jatos1> did something for the host
<jatos1> $0
<hater2win> was kidding, lol
<hater2win> what did you do?
<Ju1ce> hateralligator says good afternoon and it's 0:08 here at night :P
<jatos1> lol...
<jatos1> forum integration
<jatos1> lol @ Ju1ce 
<jatos1> www.thefbsite.com
<jatos1> a site I am working on
<hater2win> nice
<hater2win> let me know if you need help
<hater2win> i do lots of internet programming
<jatos1> will do, can you do PHP
<hater2win> yeah
<a514> Using the Live C,D What do i use at boot for cli?
<hater2win> and mysql
<jatos1> nice
<Ju1ce> php and mysql is an unbeatable combination
<jatos1> want my email hater2win, and my MSN if you use MSN
<hater2win> i use aim, heh, but email would be nice
<jatos1> jatos.software@gmail.com aol-screename: jsoftj
<TestMAD> anyone want a gmail invite..i have 50 and dont want them.
<jatos1> so do I testMAD
<a514> Hi there, what option do i use for a CLI at the boot prompt? live-cli?
<_shawn> I think everyone has 50 gmail invites at this point
<TestMAD> i figure every one has an invite now..
<TestMAD> yea
<Ju1ce> I wish I had someone to give my invites away.
<jatos1> lol
<Ju1ce> And my Ubuntu CD:s :)
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> yeah
<jatos1> I just discovered a disadvantage of starting a gui from SSH
<hater2win> lol, whats that
<jatos1> when you close the ssh session, the gui closes too
<hater2win> ooo
<hater2win> now i know
<a514> I have a problem, the Live CD stalls at KDM & says - id "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes - no more processes left in this runlevel
<jatos1> hater2win, whats your aim screename?
<hater2win> i added you already jatos1, my SN is: Que Slow Head
<hater2win> email is roberto.villarreal@gmail.com
<hater2win> lol
<a514> Can someone help me out, with a option to load at the boot prompt to just start a console instead of KDM?
<jatos1> kk
<jatos1> are another user of best webmail system in the world
<hater2win> indeed indeed
<hater2win> I <3 Google...
<hater2win> google2win
<jatos1> got you hater2win...
<a514> Have you tried the CustomizeGoogle Firefox extension?
<hater2win> I removed it because it causes problems with google.com/ig
<a514> Are you guys using KU?
<_shawn> oh i have a question I have to reinstall windows soon if I do so will it overwrite grub?
<_shawn> I have a dual boot right now
<a514> _shawn you can try http://dban.sf.net & erase everything.
<_shawn> erase everything? I want to keep linux on here too
<Ju1ce> why, oh why this stupid printer won't work with ubuntu >:|
<a514> ok, have you tried the Live CD?
<_shawn> so I have win on one partition and kubuntu on the other if I reinstall win on it's partition will it overwrite grub?
<jatos1> _shawn, doubt it
<_shawn> ok
<a514> Julce? Did cupsd load?
<_shawn> thanks
<jatos1> whatever happens grub should be easy to reinstall
<_shawn> ok
<a514> _Shawn if grub is in your mbr then i'd suggest you save whatever you want to a CD first.
<_shawn> ya it is in mbr
<_shawn> I just really don't want to have to reinstall kubuntu
<_shawn> it's a pain reinstalling all the stuff I need
<a514> I read that Win should be installed on it's own HardDisk to control the MBR. Then install Linux.
<_shawn> wel I only have on harddisk
<a514> _shawn Have you tried the Live CD? You just need memory.
<_shawn> *one
<_shawn> nah i don't like the idea of a live cd
<a514> I recommend a used 1gig hd for Win
<_shawn> ya maybe I'll get one eventually
<a514> _shawn It works tho :)
<a514> _shawn so what do you like about KU?
<hater2win> what is the command for killing a process?
<Ju1ce> kill pid or killall process
<Ju1ce> ie. killall amarokapp
<hater2win> ty
<hater2win> dunno why but synaptic wouldnt respond
<_shawn> ummm not much really :)
<Ju1ce> nah, i give up
<Ju1ce> this printer won't work with cups.
<luckyscrewdriver> what is difference between kubuntu files from version 0ubuntu0hoary1 and 0ubuntu0hoary2 in synaptic? I see identical version # for packages but they are listed as upgradeable because of the hoary2 vs. hoary1
<_shawn> I donno if I perfer it or slack I'm yest to decide, KU configures lots of stuff for you but overall I'd say slack feels more comfortable and pisse me off less
<_shawn> *yet
<_shawn> *pisses
<hater2win> i couldnt even get slax installed right
<hater2win> lol
<_shawn> ah well
<hater2win> how do i mount a hard drive?
<hater2win> ntfs
<Ju1ce> editt fstab
<Ju1ce> ubuntuguide has more info
<Ju1ce> http://ubuntuguide.org
<luckyscrewdriver> no answer to my question, I will rub my eyes now until they tear up
<luckyscrewdriver> then I will cry a river
<luckyscrewdriver> nobody here experience the differences with 0ubuntu0hoary1 and 0ubuntu0hoary2???
<hater2win> ty Ju1ce 
<_shawn> hater2win: somthing like this            /dev/hda1  /mnt/ntfs  ntfs  defaults  0 0    
<luckyscrewdriver> why do you want ntfs on your hard drive?
<hater2win> i have 2 other NTFS drive
<hater2win> with software, and music n shit on em
<hater2win> and i want to mount them
<hater2win> so i can listen to my music
<frank_> luckyscrewdriver: I didn't see any difference
<luckyscrewdriver> hater2win, if you were to create a fat32 partition you may easily share between your ntfs and linux partitions
<Jet2k5> Hello guys I'm running Ubuntu with KDE, and for some reason my printer has stopped working.  I've reconfigured it / restarted the cups service and still nothing, anybody might tell me if I missed something?
<Ju1ce> hater2win: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<Ju1ce> Jet2k5: your printer?
<Jet2k5> Hp PCS 1315
<Jet2k5> usually uses what ever the 1310 has
<luckyscrewdriver> frank_, that is odd, Synaptic is telling me 0ubuntu0hoary2 files are newer (but same version!) as the 0ubuntu0hoary1 files. Any idea why this is?
<Ju1ce> model?
<Jet2k5> Ju1ce: umm 1310?
<Jet2k5> That's as far as I know
<Jet2k5> HP PCS 1315 ?
<Ju1ce> I haven't got my hp deskjet to work at all :/
<frank_> luckyscrewdriver: I know there is a version change but I don't know what actually has changed
<Ju1ce> can't connect to cups server
<luckyscrewdriver> frank_, thank you so to update these would be good yes?
<Jet2k5> mine keps onl ike shutting down
<Jet2k5> it shows that it's working but then it stops
<frank_> luckyscrewdriver: well everything still works here so I guess the update is ok yes
<Ju1ce> Jet2k5: have you installed hplip/hpijs?
<Jet2k5> no
<Jet2k5> it worked perfect before I isntalled KDE and removed GNOME
<Jet2k5> but I know better than to blame KDE
<Jet2k5> has to be something else, is it in the repos?
<luckyscrewdriver> frank_, my friend, I would like to thank you for your helpfulness
<hater2win> anybody listened to l33t_axss? lol... awesome hacker rap
<_ray> anybody know of any good database apps...similar to access
<hater2win> there is one in open office
<hater2win> its called uhhhhh
<hater2win> base?
<hater2win> bout to go into beta soon i think
<_dylan> is there a package that i can get that will allow me to use flash in konqueror?
<hater2win> or something like that
<_ray> _dylan: yeah
<_dylan> what is the package name?
<_ray> !find mozilla-flashplayer
<_dylan> tans
<_dylan> thanks*
<_ray> you need to rescan plugins in konq before it will work
<_dylan> how?
<_ray> umm
<_ray> go into configure 
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'mozilla-flashplayer' returned no results.
<_ray> and then plugins
<_ray> and hit the rescan button
<_dylan> ok
<_dylan> in konqueror?
<_dylan> o i c
<_dylan> thanks
<_dylan> flash cannot be found from within kynaptic
<seth_k> ubotu tell _dylan about flash
<Ju1ce> why do you fellas  use kynaptic?
<Ju1ce> synaptic is better, or use command line apt-get
<_dylan> i dont know how to install it
<Firetech> does DVD+R DL burning work in the k3b version bundled with kubuntu?
<Firetech> If it does, I can't find out how...
<_dylan> cdrdao doesnt show up either
<_dylan> wtf
<frank_> _dylan: you need more repositories
<frank_> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<hater2win> is there an easy way to find where osmething is installed
<hater2win> like i did
<hater2win> sudo apt-get install python
<hater2win> where does it install to?
<_dylan> thanks
<Ju1ce> "whereis python"
<hater2win> ty much
<_dylan> that link you gave me does not show me how to add repositories with kynaptic
<_dylan> only synaptic
<hater2win> install synaptic then =)
<_dylan> can i do it from command line?
<hater2win> yes
<_dylan> how?
<Ju1ce> they use the same db
<hater2win> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<equex> is there a way to reset the KDE menu so that all apps return to their default place?
<equex> i broke it again :D
<_dylan> no i mean install more repos via the konsole?
<hater2win> oh
<hater2win> *shrug*
<Ju1ce> when you add them, kynaptic will use them too
<_dylan> i know
<hater2win> too new to know lol
<_dylan> why cant you do it in kynaptic?
<Ju1ce> I would prefer you to just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_dylan> me too
<_dylan> how?
<hater2win> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hater2win> ???
<hater2win> is that right ju1ce?
<Ju1ce> _dylan: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list (or whatever text editor u use)
<frank_> _dylan kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank_> _dylan sudo doesn't work
<jatos1> no sudon nano /etc/apt/sources.list
#kubuntu 2005-08-11
<Ju1ce> the easiest way, believe me ;)
<jatos1> *sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<_dylan> and how do i add the repos i need?
<_dylan> preferably all of em
<Ju1ce> yes
<jatos1> if its the universe one uncomment the lines for them
<Ju1ce> www.ubuntuguide.org/index.html#extrarepositories
<_dylan> k i removed the # from the lines
<frank_> _dylan: and for flash, you need to add backportws
<frank_> _dylan: and for flash, you need to add backports
<_dylan> thanks
<Mez> frank_, no, you dont need backports for flash
<frank_> Mez: right its in multiverse
<Mez> _dylan, you need multiverse for flash, and isntall flashplugin-nonfree
<jatos1> or do what I do and add the debian sarge repos
<_dylan> right
<_dylan> but whenever i attempt to remove the comments from those two lines
<frank_> jatos1: that's mostly asking for trouble
<_dylan> sudo apt-get update gives me errors
<nocloud> hey, i just installed kubuntu and i'm having problems getting my network card and internet set up
<jatos1> hasn't caused me any trouble frank_
<nocloud> when i go do the network settings, my network cards are greyed out
<nocloud> it says something about a button for administrator mode but i can't seem to find that button
<jatos1> though admittadly I did know what I was doing frank_ 
<Ju1ce> _dylan: read ubuntuguide, it is a good guide. http://ubuntuguide.org
<frank_> jatos1: ok
<_dylan> im using kubuntu not ubuntu
<_dylan> its slightly different
<_dylan> quickly:  how do i add repos
<Ju1ce> nocloud: sudo kcontrol
<_dylan> sry i need em
<hater2win> same guide dylan
<jatos1> yeah, kubuntu has a decent windowing system
<_dylan> o ok
<nocloud> sudo kcontrol?
<Ju1ce> yes it is, i know
<nocloud> i don't understand
<hater2win> kubuntu is kde right? only diff
<nocloud> what is sudo kcontrol?
<Ju1ce> i use kubuntu too
<frank_> where is kcontrol in the k-menu? I couldn't find it
<jatos1> yeah hater2win 
<Ju1ce> open konsole and type "sudo kcontrol"
<jatos1> is in about 4 up, control center
<nocloud> and then, what do i do after i type "sudo kcontrol" ?
<Ju1ce> nocloud: it will open control panel in super user mode
<nocloud> ooh
<nocloud> sounds cool
<Ju1ce> frank_: kde 3.4.2 doesn't have it by default. you can add it manually.
<nocloud> gonna try that now
<frank_> Ju1ce: ok it was in kde 3.4.0 but not anymore...
<hater2win> can you just NOT write to ntfs from linux? or you have to enable it?
<Ju1ce> don't try it.
<hater2win> ill ask why only because i know if i dont ill be curious enough to try it.
<hater2win> so
<hater2win> Ju1ce: why?
<hater2win> lol
<Ju1ce> It's not worth the risk.
<hater2win> corrupted data?
<Ju1ce> You may lose data from the ntfs partition.
<Ju1ce> Use FAT if you need to write to a partition which is accessible from Windows.
<Ju1ce> It will _not_ be nice to notice that nfts partition is broken.
<supernix> anyone know of good directions somewhere about backing up your install and files and such ?
<hater2win> Ju1ce: thanks for the good advice.
<_dylan> is there a kde p2p program out there?
<supernix> yup _dylan Amule
<_dylan> thanks
<supernix> I use it and so far so good
<SudoPus> Hey you all...Kubuntu PPC here... I can't seem to remember how to find out which main partition letter is used for my primary hard drive so that I can add it to fstab...for some reason Kubuntu didn't set it up on install
<_dylan> what network(s) does it use?
<SudoPus> ie /dev/hda1,2 etc
<Ju1ce> _dylan: Again, ubuntuguide would have known the answer :)
<_dylan> god
<Ju1ce> eDonkey?
<_dylan> lol
<Ju1ce> Kademlia?
<hater2win> SudoPus: you can do    sudo fdisk -l
<hater2win> it will show you all your partitions
<hater2win> sudo fdisk -L that is, except lowercase (does it matter?)
<Ju1ce> hater2win: usually case sensitive
<hater2win> aight, koo
<hater2win> im like a leecher on a torrent
<hater2win> giving and taking at once
<hater2win> lol
<nocloud> okay, i am having more problems with the internet on linux
<nocloud> i was able to use the sudo kcontrol command
<SudoPus> hater2win: Yeah...now this is running hfs_plus so I know there is no read/write...I mounted it RO and I can only see part of the drive structure..I have kubunut installed on /dev/hdb
<nocloud> but, when i went to enable the network card, it would enable for a fraction of a second and then promptly disable again
<hater2win> hmm
<SudoPus> hater2win: You use mac too?
<nocloud> i know that during the kubuntu setup, there was a section where it wanted to configure the network card, but i set it as configure later cause i didnt have internet at that time
<nocloud> i don't get it, why can't i enable the network card?
<SudoPus> Prolly something that Apple did to Tiger
<SudoPus> *with Tiger
<hater2win> sudo, no, i use pc
<hater2win> which i guess is why i dont know anymore at this point about your problem than you do lol
<_dylan> wow. .... aMule prettymuch is really slow
<_dylan> wtf
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> ed2k network is slow itself
<_dylan> yah
<milksteak> well
<_dylan> anything faster?
<milksteak> most of the time
<milksteak> bittorrent maybe?
<_dylan> meh
<_dylan> not a real p2p
<_dylan> requires web sites
<milksteak> ed2k isn't really known for speed
<Ju1ce> can amule access kademlia?
<milksteak> but it has freaking everything
<milksteak> not yet
<_dylan> lol
<milksteak> think they're working on
<Ju1ce> emule can
<milksteak> it
<milksteak> yeah
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It can if you download the nightly build
<milksteak> oh
<milksteak> ok
<milksteak> there you go
<_dylan> can something non-gtk or gnome based used the gnutella network?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Still in beta though, so handle with care
<_dylan> i want my app to look nice
<Rogue_Jedi_X> qtella
<milksteak> limewire
<_dylan> qtella?
<milksteak> if you don't mind java
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, it's a Qt app
<_dylan> oh yeah
<_dylan> limewire is lame
<_dylan> i liked bearshare in winxp
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Doesn't work for me, though. Maybe you'll have better luck
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> liked the adware with bearshare aswell?
<_dylan> no i used lite
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> ok
<milksteak> at least limewire is open source
<milksteak> bleh
<_dylan> yah
<milksteak> it's what I use for whatever I don't get from torrents
<_dylan> but they ask you on every program start if you wanna buy pro
<milksteak> heh
<_dylan> annoying
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Anyone know a good theme? I'm looking for something like Baghira only without the ugly buttons
<milksteak> go get the source and compile it yourself without it then
<_dylan> lol 
<_dylan> i would but too lazy lol
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> same here
<milksteak> and I don't mind it
<_dylan> lol
<Ju1ce> it ain't hard
<milksteak> better then having ads pop up every few seconds
<Blissex> Rogue_Jedi_X: the favourite is always Plastik -- everybody likes it.
<milksteak> haha
<milksteak> 'yeah
<Ju1ce> and it's the only way to get fresh software
<milksteak> <3 plastik
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, but I want something more crystal-ey
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> just try out heaps on kde-look.org
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I am, I'm only on page 4 now
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> ok
<TestMAD> wait till kde 4.0..thats when it goes "plasma"..lots of themes will pop up really fast
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm guessing that might take a while
<TestMAD> not really..
<milksteak> when you think kde 4.0 will be out
<milksteak> heh
<_charlie> can some one tell me what i need to do for this: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<TestMAD> im expecting 3.5 around october
<milksteak> 3.4.1 and 3.4.2 were released rather fast
<TestMAD> or november
<milksteak> reckon they'll wait for it until breezy?
<TestMAD> thats what im thinking
<milksteak> hmmm
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hm, that's not as much as I thought it would be
<TestMAD> they're going to be released toghether
<milksteak> yeah
<TestMAD> 4.0 will prolly be summertime or end of next year..sooner i hope
<_dylan> ok dudes gtk-gnutella looks like kde 
<_dylan> i dont know WHY
<_dylan> but it does
<milksteak> heh
<_dylan> you like that word
<_dylan> heh
<milksteak> yes I do
<_dylan> heh
<TestMAD> so do i
<TestMAD> heh
<_dylan> heh
<TestMAD> got a problem with it
<_dylan> heh no
<_dylan> lol
<TestMAD> he
<milksteak> ...
<TestMAD> +h
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I hope uqm 0.4 deb package gets out soon. I could get it and compile it myself  but, meh...
<milksteak> uqm?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ur-Quan Masters
<milksteak> heh
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It's a port of Star Control II from the 3DO console
<milksteak> never heard of it
<milksteak> oh
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Free too
<TestMAD> i want old xcom games on linux
<TestMAD> that woudl be great
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Isn't there a free multiplayer variant out there somewhere?
<TestMAD> of xcom?
<TestMAD> there is xcom2000
<TestMAD> but it is and isnt free
<TestMAD> you gotta have the original game to play it..and its for win
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm sure I saw it somewhere
<TestMAD> im sure i could run vmware to play those..they're not hard on gfx cards or cpu
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I remember the rpm for it back when I was on Mandrake
<TestMAD> i dunno
<TestMAD> dont care unless its a full cd with movies and all
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, yeah. found it. Like you said, you need the original games, but it is free
<luminerd> goodbye.  Thanks for being helpful.  I am converting to FC4.  Sorry.  bye.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ufo2000
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Well, that was interesting
<LinuxNoob_> how do i make the clock a standard 12 hour USA clock? i dont like the 24 hour clock
<hon> in settings:/accessibility country/...
<LinuxNoob_> thats mean
<LinuxNoob_> hon that sucks
<TestMAD> umm click on the clokc to change its settings
<hater2win> is there way to refresh the clock without logging out?
<LinuxNoob_> it wont let me do 12 hr
<hater2win> wont change
<TestMAD> i dot see y..
<_charlie> has anyone here been able to install kdevelop using kynaptic?
<hon> hater2win: dcop kicker kicker restart
<TestMAD> mine changes and lets  me change the format
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Same here
<LinuxNoob_> lol is there a better alternative to kate?  for me kate keeps crashin
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just change the format from HH:MM:SS to pH:MM:SS
<hater2win> hon: thanks alot, worked like a charm
<hon> np :)
<hater2win> you can do anything in linux
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> youd think it was impossible to restart without restarting
<LinuxNoob_> that worked!
<_charlie> will someone please tell me what this means and how to fix it? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<LinuxNoob_> is there something better than kate?
<hon> hater2win: most of the elements of kde have dcop commands. you can browse them through kdcop
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yuck. I really though the Baghira theme would look better than this. even with its own color scheme
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *thought
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I really should start proof-reading
<Ju1ce> _charlie: don't know whether you have found and answer but get x includes
<Ju1ce> "sudo apt-get install x-dev"
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Anyone know of a good FTP daemon with a nice GUI?
<Ju1ce> gftp?
<seth_k> meh, it's KDE... just use the kioslaves?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oka then
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *Okay
<Blissex> LinuxNoob_: Kate is pretty good, but there are dozens of nice editors.
<nocloud> i am having the problem posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54721 can somebody please help me?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You sure your network cards are set up correctly?
<nocloud> how can i tell if they are set up correctly?
<nocloud> when i boot, when it says configuring network cards, it says [fail] 
<nocloud> but i don't know how to fix that
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How does your ISP want your network cards to be configured? Manually or via DHCP?
<nocloud> DHCP i believe
<nocloud> that is how it is set up in windows
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hm
<Rogue_Jedi_X> And you say you can't get into administrator mode in Kcontrol?
<nocloud> no, i have to use the sudo kcontrol command to get into admin mode
<Rogue_Jedi_X> This might sound dumb, but you do know your administrator password, right?
<nocloud> yea
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Do you know your IP, Gateway, DNS, etc?
<nocloud> yea
<nocloud> i do
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Try setting those up manually, maybe that'll do it
<nocloud> the problem is i cannot enable the network card
<nocloud> when i try to enable, it automatically disables itself after a second
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, maybe because of DHCP
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Tries to look for a DHCP server but doesn't find it
<nocloud> so i should set the dhcp manually first and see what happens?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No, when you get to Network Settings and click Administrator mode and then Configure interface, change it from DHCP to Manual and input all those settings (DNS, IP, Gateway) by hand
<nocloud> okay, gotcha
<nocloud> i will go try that and see
<m0nt0> hi guys i need a hand, on startup, in the installation process, the install program does not take my keyboard input at all, can anybody help me?
<m0nt0> please help me
<_dylan> is there a kde program that allows me to edit and trasfer files on my iriver ifp 895?
<Blissex> m0nt0: thats very odd indeed -- try changing keyboard.
<Blissex> m0nt0: unless it is a USB keyboard, in which case you probably should enable legacy USB keyboard emulation in the BIOS.
<m0nt0> it's a notebook i can't
<m0nt0> but it works with grub at boot
<Blissex> m0nt0: then it is _really_ odd.
<a514> how do i boot in textmode what live-option is avaiable?
<m0nt0> another question, is difficulto upgrade from warty to hoary?
<Tranquitos> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tranquitos> but i think you have to edit the repositories in /etc/apt/sources list
<m0nt0> there are no problem?
<Tranquitos> i guess not... i've never done it, but that is what apt-get upgrade is for
<Tranquitos> anyway,  i recommend you to be in single-user mode before doing that
<m0nt0> ooook
<lexhider> I think sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is preferred for major upgrades.
<m0nt0> ok
<sml> I'll give a paypal donation to anyone who can help to get my WLAN running!? :)
<jsubl2> sml: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28wireless%29
<jsubl2> hope it helps save your money
<a514> Tranquitos, how do i change my ip info to like yours? 
<AndrewHarm> hi, I need help with configuring my network, I have an internet connection on my desktop (xp)that I want to share with my laptop(kubuntu). The local connection works fine (ping). But the problem is that I can't connect to any site from my laptop, the dns seems to work, but then a long pause, and no response :( Any ideas?
<a514> Andrew are you using a crossover cable?
<a514> hey sml how much does PP deposit?!
<sml> errr .. US$15
<sml> I have tried att the how tos ... the ndiswrapper is installed correctly .. broadcom chip
<Tranquitos> a514: sorry for the delay... what do you mean with ip info like mine??
<a514> I'm using ChatZilla & when i hover the mouse over your alias it just lists a ip ?! :0
<Tranquitos> weird... :S i'm using Konversation right now... i don't know what could it be 
<a514> It's like there's no isp dns ?
<Tranquitos> i'm back... comoe to think about it, freenode said "Couldn't look up your hostname"... maybe there's the problem
<nocloud> does anybody know what i should put in in the broadcast field under the advanced setting in the network setup menu?
<Tranquitos> what is your netmask?
<nocloud> my subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
<Tranquitos> well, you have to put the three first fields of your ip address, followed by .255
<Tranquitos> for example
<Tranquitos> if your ip is 10.0.0.1, you have to put 10.0.0.255
<nocloud> allright, thanks :)
<Tranquitos> no problem :)
<Phantom^^> can someone help me i have installed linux for the first time and i'm trying to play mp3's I read on the website i need to install something called akode-mpeg but i don't actually know how to do this :( ?
<a514> Phantom I read today on Kubuntu you have to install the audio codec .debs
<a514> OGG Vorbis should work fine :)
<Phantom^^> being this new at something is torture how do i get these .deb files ?
<Tranquitos> to install programs, you can use kynaptic... or via konsole using "sudo apt-get install package" where package is the name of the program yu want to install
<a514> Press the Bottom left K & do a search for Knaptic
<Blissex> Phantom^^: practically everything you nedd to know is on the Ubuntu Wiki, with pointers etc.
<Blissex> Phantom^^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation#head-19e51e4331625e264a28ed6c484b946c86882d15
<Blissex> Phantom^^: in particular https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Phantom^^> this is all so scary
<Phantom^^> ok i have kynaptic up on my screen i typed in my user passwork and it seemed to like it
<a514> Install the akode-mpeg package from the universe repository and killall artsd to restart the sound server
<a514> Phantom, the scariest part is the Trust ;)
<foobrain> Hello
<_andy> okay, i just download firefox and i want to install it on kubuntu, the file is a .tar.gz format and it opened in Ark, how do i install firefox?
<_andy> sorry, i'm a linux noob
<Phantom^^> eek where is the universe repository
<lexhider> _andy: no need to do that. all you need to do is run "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<Ben1842> yup
<Ben1842> word
<a514> _andy i would start with Kynaptic to update the ff .deb
<lexhider> Phantom^^: open /etc/apt/sources.list, there is a universe there that is commented out.
<_andy> wait...
<_andy> i'm really confused now
<a514> Phantom just remove the # hash
<_andy> how come i can run a command and install firefox without downloading it first?
<a514> _andy it is simple, do you see the K bar? hover your mouse over the icons until you read console
<sproingie> _andy: you only have to go through this once.  after that, installing stuff is easier than downloading it, since you don't even have to go find it
* sproingie wonders why in sam hell universe isn't enabled by default
<a514> _andy the package system is based on .deb aka debian and apt gets the packages
<_andy> oh wow...
<_andy> okay, so what do i do first...
<_andy> i just opened konsole
<sproingie> _andy: type this:  kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Phantom^^> ok guys i found the file sources.list in the konsole thingy but what is a nice text editor that i can use to get rid of the # cos i'm viewing is with less atm
<a514> your using one of the best systems which is based on .deb packages
<sproingie> Phantom^^: use kate
<_andy> okay, i typed in "kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<_andy> a file opened
<_andy> what do i do now?
<a514> look for the #hash
<_andy> okay, i see lots of hashes
<_andy> i'm guessing i need to delete one of them?
<a514> the # hash sign ignores text
<_andy> okay, so what to i have to do with the hashes?
<a514> just look for the universal
<Phantom^^> kate wont let me save i'm thinking this is cos i need root privaleges to write to that file can i do this by putting sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Phantom^^> when i try to open the sources.list file?
<a514> Check the K menu for system There should be a Root Console listed
<_andy> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<_andy> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<_andy> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<_andy> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<_andy> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<_andy> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<_andy> okay, i have all of those
<_andy> which ones do i need to modify?
<a514> guys you want to help choose?
<Phantom^^> lol now kate is messing up
<Phantom^^> it wont load
<a514> Phantom did you find a root console in the K menu?
<sproingie> _andy: take out all those # marks
<sproingie> you probably don't need the deb-src lines, but they don't hurt anything
<a514> _andy after you save the file. You'll have access to alot of packages ;)
<sproingie> they're handy if you need to grab source for whatever reason
<Phantom^^> ok guys it wont let me touch this file unless i'm root
<vascodx> hi from Argentina, pleaced to meet you all
<_andy> okay, i am also getting problems saving the file
<sproingie> ah, forgot to tell ya to do it as root
<_andy> how do i do it as root?
<sproingie> quit out of kate and type: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Phantom^^> how do i become root in kubuntu
<sproingie> enter your password when it asks you
<sproingie> Phantom^^: use sudo
<a514> _andy that's what i'm saying :)
<vascodx> sudo -i
<sproingie> vascodx: what's -i do?
<_andy>  Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<_andy> [20:14]  <Blissex> Eddie: when the download is finished, which is unlikely to be so fast, it shall start installing, and takes a bit of time.
<vascodx> -i parameter change you to root user
<_andy>  Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<_andy> [20:14]  <Blissex> Eddie: when the download is finished, which is unlikely to be so fast, it shall start installing, and takes a bit of time.
<a514> imagine if the root account was logged & remotely monitored by MSW!!
<_andy> oops
<a514> :) lol
<_andy> yea, i have a problem
<_andy> when i type in sudo, i get an error
<Phantom^^> john@john:~$ sudo -i kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Phantom^^> /usr/bin/kate: /usr/bin/kate: cannot execute binary file
* sproingie looks up -i.  never needed or wanted it
<sproingie> whoah that's new
<sproingie> Phantom^^: leave off that -i
<_andy> it is now saying that kate probably crashed...
<Phantom^^> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<Phantom^^> john@john:~$
<sproingie> ye gads
<_andy> yea, i got the same thing as phantom
<sproingie> what a pain
<a514> _andy try uname -a
<sproingie> ok, try sudo su -
<sproingie> that'll give you a root shell
<vascodx> -i is a good choice!
<_andy> sudo su -
<_andy> ?
<sproingie> gives you a root shell
<sproingie> use with caution
<_andy> okay, i used the command...
<_andy> now i am root
<sproingie> you'll have to open up your x server too.  you got a firewall?
<a514> he just need to unhash #
<vascodx> If you are tired of typing "sudo" all the time, switch to root user by issuing "sudo -i" followed by user password.
<sproingie> ah, sudo -i == sudo su -
<Tranquitos> why don't you use "kdesu kate" ??
<sproingie> hey that's better
<Phantom^^> root@john:~ # kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Phantom^^> kate: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<sproingie> yeah, i just realized that
<a514> or if you want to change the password type sudo passwd
<vascodx> ok sproingie
<sproingie> i forget i have my root bash_profile all special-hacked
<Tranquitos> Phantom^^: press alt-f2 in kde, and in the text box wirte "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<sproingie> again i ask, why the heck isn't universe enabled by default?
<sproingie> every last person who installs has to go through this song and dance
<Tranquitos> maybe that will be fixed in breezy (i hope so!)
<Phantom^^>  hero
<Phantom^^> ok i got rid of all the "#"
<sproingie> Phantom^^: save, and type: apt-get update
<a514> because like it says in the faq, some countries do not have permission to share a/v codecs & encryption like gpg
<sproingie> Phantom^^: er ... as root
<Phantom^^> ok
<sproingie> Phantom^^: sudo apt-get update
<Phantom^^> ok
<_andy> i used tranquitos command and was able to edit the sources.list
<Phantom^^> i did that
<_andy> i was able to change it too
<sproingie> a514: then put it in restricted, but for godsakes, this is nuts
<Tranquitos> but anyway, what is the point of leave commented out those lines, if any user from anywhere could change them?
<a514> Tranquitos what does kdesu do?
<sproingie> or provide a pointy clicky install-time wizard
<Phantom^^> sproingie i have run this command from my root shell now what do i just sit an wait will this get me the audio package i needed to run my mp3's ?
<_andy> i heard kdesu is the same as sudo
<sproingie> Tranquitos: the idea is that the user took the action, not the distributor. some people who play political lawyer in their free time think this actually means something
<_andy> expect the order or something is different
<_andy> oh wait, sudo is command line
<a514> sproingie, just like redhat ther's no mp3/4 codecs i like Ogg Vorbis/Theora 
<_andy> kdesu is a gui tool for kde
<_andy> okay, i edited the sources.list file
<_andy> what next?
<sproingie> _andy: in the shell, type:  sudo apt-get update
<Tranquitos> a514: kdesu is like sudo but for executing graphical programs as root in the current xsession
<Tranquitos> or something like that
<sproingie> yah, it keeps you from having to fiddle with display and xauth/xhost and whatnot
<_andy> whoa, something is running.....
<_andy> think it is getting updated :)
<sproingie> yep.  it's updating your package list
<Phantom^^> ok sproingie i jsut typed apt-get install akode-mpeg in my root shell command line thingy it download and did some studd
<Phantom^^> stuff
<_andy> okay, its done now
<sproingie> sounds like it's working
<sproingie> i heartily recommend aptitude btw
<sproingie> it's a nice front end to apt
<_andy> now, in the future, to install applications, what do i type in again?
<Phantom^^> okay whats that command to restart my audio server or whatever
<sproingie> _andy: aptitude
<a514> take care guys ciao
<Tranquitos> _andy: either aptitude, or "apt-get install name"
<sproingie> _andy: if you don't have aptitude, type sudo apt-get install aptitude
<_andy> say i want to install firefox, can you give me the exact syntax?
<sproingie> the neat thing about aptitude is browsing packages, AND it'll prompt you for the root password
<sproingie> er, your password ... same diff
<sproingie> _andy: if you know the package name, apt-get install whatever
<Tranquitos> _andy: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<sproingie> _andy: if you don't, you can find it in aptitude
<_andy> do i have to type in sudo for it to work?
<Phantom^^> ok guys i jsut read i need to type killall artsd
<Phantom^^> to restart something
<sproingie> _andy: yes
<sproingie> aptitude will prompt you for the password if you run it interactively.  if you use the CLI, you'll need sudo
<Tranquitos> i think ubuntu needs a root account... i could never use a linux without root!! 1
<sproingie> it has a root account
<sproingie> it just doesn't give it a single password
<_andy> is there a way for me to browse through the avaliable programs?
<sproingie> actually if you use the expert installer it does install a plain old root with a normal password
<_andy> like what happens if i don't know the name of the program
<Tranquitos> _andy: kynaptic in kde
<Phantom^^> hmm
<_andy> kynaptic?
<_andy> could you tell me more
<Phantom^^> eek
<Phantom^^> i'm stuck
<_andy> that term doesn't register with me yet
<_andy> kynaptic
<Phantom^^> i installed the package akode-mpeg
<Tranquitos> sproingie: yes, i never used the expert installer, i only installed kubuntu once, some months ago
<Phantom^^> at typed killall artsd
<Phantom^^> but i still don't get any sound from amorok
<Tranquitos> sproingie: but, the first thing i did was to change root's password
<Phantom^^> hmmm
<Phantom^^> strange 
<_andy> anybody know how to copy text in konversation?
<Phantom^^> highlight it
<Tranquitos> select it
<Phantom^^> and right clock copy
<_andy> ah, thanks :)
<Tranquitos> either that, or select it and paste with middle click
<_andy> now, how to i browse for programs?
<Tranquitos> to install them, just run kynaptic
<Phantom^^> can anyone help my with getting this sound working in Kmix is seems to have identified my sound card
<Phantom^^> but i dont get anysound :(
<Tranquitos> it's located in system, in the k-menu
<_andy> where is kynaptic located?
<Tranquitos> _andy: it's located in system, in the k-menu
<Tranquitos> it says "Package manager"
<_andy> ah, i found it :)
<Tranquitos> great! :)
<Jeezis> kubuntu pwnz all other distros! :-p
<Phantom^^> :(
<Phantom^^> sill sound not working
<Tranquitos> nope... debian pwnz... kubuntu is the second in that list :D
<Tranquitos> is amarok configured?
<Tranquitos> check in kmix, the volumes
<Phantom^^> well i tried juk as well
<_andy> somebody told me i should use " sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Tranquitos> usually they are very low
<_andy> what does that do?
<Phantom^^> and still nothing
<Tranquitos> Phantom^^: start kmix, and control the volume there
<Phantom^^> which control is for mp3
<Phantom^^> there are like 50
<_andy> what does " sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" do?
<Tranquitos> Phantom^^: well, try until you hear something :)
<Tranquitos> _andy: i don't know... apparently is to configure x server
<Phantom^^> well nothing is at the bottom
<Tranquitos> although i never used it
<Phantom^^> so unless there is liek a mute all button i really dont think its the kmix
<Phantom^^> that is the problem hmmm
<Tranquitos> Phantom^^: make sure the "LEDs" are on... in kmix
<_andy> what exactly is x server?
<Jeezis> _andy: it's what runs your display
<Tranquitos> _andy: is the graphical server... 
<Jeezis> _andy: it's all that stands between you...and the trauma that is the console XD
<Tranquitos> Jeezis: that's a good definition, hahaha
<Phantom^^> ok i just click on all the leds on output and switchess and still nothing
<Tranquitos> still, console rules! ;)
<Tranquitos> is amarok playing?
<Phantom^^> yeah
<Phantom^^> i went to hardware info thingy and it see my sound card creative audigy 2
<Tranquitos> hmm... then i don't know... :S
<Phantom^^> maybe i should restart
<Tranquitos> check amarok's config
<Tranquitos> maybe there is something wrong there
<Tranquitos> i never used it, so i can't tell you exactly... i use xmms
<Phantom^^> how do i get xmms
<Phantom^^> ok
<Tranquitos> Phantom^^: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Phantom^^> yeal
<Phantom^^> already did it :D
<Tranquitos> hehe, ok :)
<_andy> is there a shortcut key to switch to the detail view?
<Phantom^^> hmmm
<Phantom^^> yeah xmms produces nothing too
<Phantom^^> might sound silly
<Phantom^^> im gonna try and plug into different sockets on teh back of the sound blaster
<bagmeet> hello I have a network problem with my kubuntu on my laptop
<bagmeet> switching from my office network to the home network is giving me problems
<Tranquitos> Phantom^^: just connect your speakers in "line out"... the green one... hehe
<bagmeet> can anyone here help please
<Tranquitos> bagmeet: what is the problem?
<Phantom^^> lol
<Phantom^^> thing is my audigy does not use colour coding on the back
<Phantom^^> but i had the wire in the wrong socket
<Phantom^^> lol
<bagmeet> hello Tranquitos, the problem is that the networks in my home and office have different gateways
<bagmeet> so the dhcp server is not able to get the correct gateway address and the right ip info when i try to connect at home
<bagmeet> editing the /etc/network/interfaces file doesnt stick, nor does changing the gateway from Kcontrol stick
<Tranquitos> hmm... at home you have a static ip address?
<bagmeet> no as far as I know its assigned by the dhcp, though window always picks up the same ip from the dsl router
<Phantom^^> right next question how do i install nvidia drivers as im using the generic ones atm 
<Tranquitos> bagmeet: so the dhcp on your router does not give info about the gateway?
<bagmeet> no apparently it doesnt, it picks up a gateway from another computer on a wireless network
<Tranquitos> bagmeet: try using "sudo route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" where all the x's are the ip address of the gateway
<bagmeet> I tried this but it gives error "SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable"
<bagmeet> this might be due to the fact that I can only use wireless card when i do /sbin/ifdown eth0 to put down the ethernet connection thru the dsl router
<bagmeet> the wireless connection is through someone else's wireless router in the building, no idea who's
<Tranquitos> and if you put down wireless, does it detect the correct gateway?
<Phantom^^> right i have found a tutorial on how to install nvidia drivers
<Phantom^^> from and unofficial ubuntu giude
<Phantom^^> will the process be the same fro ubuntu as for kubuntu ?
<Tranquitos> Phantom^^: i guess so... the only difference between them is kde 
<Blissex> Phantom^^: yes, they are actually the same distribution.
<_andy> anybody know how to make desktop icons larger?
<Phantom^^> if i link you to the guide can you guys take a look at what he is saying and tell me if its all ok eek
<Phantom^^> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Tranquitos> i've got to go... i'll be back later
<_bagmeet> I was disconnected while trying to try out the route command, Tranquitos, just to inform you that it doesnt work with eth1 down and eth0 up
<_andy> is there a ftp client bundled with kubuntu?
<Phantom^^> i guess i'll jsut give this ago
<Phantom^^> Hope i don't get black screen syndrom and have to reformat 
* Phantom^^ bees brAVE
<_andy> when i install a program through kynaptic, where does it end up?
<douglas> anyone know of a program that can convert photoshop tiffs to gimp xcfs
<douglas> ?
<Blissex> douglas: try to do it as a two step process, from TIFF to something else and then import the something else to the Gimp
<Blissex> douglas: also, ask in the Gimp channel
<Phantom^^> right
<Phantom^^> i think i have installed these nvidia drivers i guess i'll have to restart the xserver to see if it has worked
<_andy> okay, i just installed vnc viewer with kynaptic, now, how do i execute the program?
<Phantom^^> hey can someone help me i think i installed these nvidia drivers properly but when i go to desktop settings in kde and try to increase the resolution from 1024 X 868 
<Phantom^^> and it still only gives me the basic options
<Phantom^^> eek anyone here know anything about using an nvidia graphics card with kubuntu of ubuntu /? 
<_andy> is there a linux equivalent to the task manager?
<jsubl2> top is my fav
<ilba7r> andy are you running kubuntu or ubuntu
<ilba7r> add to your taskbar system monitor
<ilba7r> move mouse to panel right click select add applet and select system monitor its like task manager
<_andy> thanks
<_andy> i am running kubuntu
<_andy> okay, my next question....
<_andy> how do i launch applications that i installed in KDE?
<_lexhider> either look in the menu, or in a terminal type the name of the app. e.g. kmail &
<_andy> is there a ftp client that comes with KDE?
<_lexhider> _andy: not sure about a client, but konqueror has it built in.
<jesusfish> is it me, or are the Ubuntu repositories messed right now?
<jesusfish> it's like a dependency nightmare
<charlie> how do i use .deb files?
<coolblue> i landed in grub shell....help!
<charlie> please someone?
<_lexhider> charlie: what do you want to do?
<charlie> install it
<charlie> i dont know how to use .deb files
<coolblue> i landed in grub shell....help!
<_lexhider> charlie: install what?
<charlie> its a zlib file
<charlie> i need to install libz and kynaptic doent have it
<charlie> so i found a .deb file
<charlie> zlib1g-dev_1.2.2-4ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<_lexhider> charlie: sudo apt-get install kynaptic
<charlie> i have lynaptic
<charlie> kynaptic
<Epod69> hey, how do i install java, does it have to do with the java-common package?
<_lexhider> sorry, I don't know much about kynaptic.
<_lexhider> sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<Phantom^^> can anyone tell me how i configure an nvidia driver after installing it on a kubuntu system ?
<Phantom^^> I think its installed but i don't know how to say adjsut my screen resolution / colour depth and anti aliasing and stuff like that.
<seth_k> Phantom^^, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<seth_k> to turn it on
<seth_k> then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change resolutions &c.
<coolblue> i landed in grub shell....help!
<Epod69> seth_k, about that changing resolutions, why cant you change it through the display settings, I believe you could do that with debian ?
<seth_k> Epod69, indeed, sometimes you can... but I've had issues with doing it through the GUI before. You're right though, he should probably try that first
<Phantom^^> yeah where do i do that 
<Phantom^^> I have had a quik look at the xorg.conf file 
<Phantom^^> and i saw a load of 6800 and NV40 stuff
<Phantom^^> but i don't know what do in there i guess i should be reading appendix d from the nvidia linux, open bsd and solaris installtion readme
<coolblue> can i log in as root in kubuntu?
<Phantom^^> i think it has all the parameters you can manual use yourself in there
<coolblue> can i log in as root in kubuntu?
<Epod69> yea, you can change that, you cant change the display depth though without editing xorg.conf.....a little wierd
<coolblue> can i log in as root in kubuntu?
<coolblue> can i log in as root in kubuntu?
<Phantom^^> umm not b default
<Phantom^^> i think you need to type in
<Phantom^^> sudo before any commands you want to execute that you would otherwise have to be root to be able to use
<Epod69> i think you need to stop the flooding!
<Epod69> =P
<Phantom^^> eek sorry i did not mean to i musy have multiple line using sydrome :(
<Epod69> you could always keep hitting alt ctlr backspace until you are back to the shell, then log in as root then type startx
<coolblue> can i log in as root in kubuntu? IN GUI
<seth_k> coolblue, not sure if you know you're sending the same message over and over, but you need to not do that, please
<Epod69> im also sure somewhere in the menu of kdm you can change an option to log in as root
<seth_k> I don't believe so, actually. You should use kdesu to run programs with root privileges
<seth_k> remember that (k)Ubuntu disables the root account per default
<coolblue> can i activate it?
<seth_k> ubotu tell coolblue about rootsudo
<Epod69> so.., is there a special way of installing sun java for kubuntu, i know its different for every distro cause of licensing issues and all....
<seth_k> ubotu tell Epod69 about java
<_andy> anybody know how i run an executable file in kubuntu?
<Jeezis00> heck, tell me why my browsers won't open streaming media all of a sudden
<Epod69> ubotu didnt tell me anything...
<ubotu> Epod69: Are you smoking crack?
<foodcoman> Anyone a Web Browser Multimedia guru?
<seth_k> Epod69, it should have given you a private message
<seth_k> but http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java should do it
<Epod69> it was blank
<Epod69> lol, what kind of exec., the windows kind?
<foodcoman> Having trouble with codec.  would like to clean it out and start over.
<_andy> no, its a linux exec
<_andy> download from the realvnc site
<Epod69> ubotu, no
<ubotu> Epod69: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Epod69> seth_k, i pm did come up but it was blank
<seth_k> ok. Just use the link I provided about 10 lines up
<Epod69> the hell is with ubotu
<seth_k> if you say its name
<seth_k> it thinks you're talking to it
<_andy> i also have a .gz file for realvnc viewer...
<_andy> anybody know how i can install it?
<seth_k> _andy, sudo aptitude install build-essential checkinstall && tar -xvzf realvncwhatever.gz && cd realvncwhatever && ./configure && make && checkinstall
<foodcoman> realvnc is in one of the repositories
<Epod69> sorry bout that, can you give me the link again for java
<seth_k> Epod69, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<hater2win> how do I install themes?
<Epod69> thanx
<foodcoman> Or build it!  =)
<seth_k> hater2win, just drop them onto the Theme window
<seth_k> foodcoman, it's in the repos?
<hater2win> seth_k: do i download the "sources" or the "ebuild"
<seth_k> hater2win, what kind of theme is this? A KDE theme?
<hater2win> yeah
<hater2win> Tiblit
<seth_k> link?
<hater2win> seth_k: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20798
<seth_k> hater2win, the sources are what you want
<seth_k> hater2win, then just drop the file onto the theme manager
<hater2win> drag/drop?
<foodcoman> seth_k: yeah!
<foodcoman> Might have been the um........
<seth_k> foodcoman, I can't find it...
<_andy> seth_k, is there a easier way to install the vnc viewer?
<_andy> this is only my first time using linux...
<foodcoman> Might have been in the backports.  Long ago I did my repos based on the www.ubuntuguide.org and it showed.
<foodcoman> Let me see what I got now.
<hater2win> sup Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi hater2win
<_andy> is there a ftp client that comes with kubuntu?
<foodcoman> My bad...... it was tightvnc which I install seth_k:
<foodcoman> VNC common is in there though
<seth_k> _andy, why not just use krfb?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you mean a graphical one _andy? I'm not sure
<_andy> does krfb work on computers outside of the network i'm in?
<foodcoman> Search your repos for just VNC
<seth_k> _andy, sure
<seth_k> _andy, it's a full RDP / VNC client
<seth_k> _andy, KDE has the ftp kioslave. Just right-click > New Link > Location > ftp://username@yourdomain.com
<hater2win> if the theme has a config file do i need to ./configure it?
<Epod69> anyone know why all of a sudden konqueror is displaying the text of each icon a yellow collor?
<seth_k> er, _andy, krdc, not krfb, sorry
<seth_k> hater2win, you shouldn't even have to unzip it. Just drop the whole thing onto the theme manager
<_andy> okay. o
<_andy> is there secure ftp on KDE?
<seth_k> yep
<_andy> where can i find that?
<seth_k> make it the same way as you made the ftp link, but use sftp://
<seth_k> Right-click > Create New > Link to Location > sftp://username@yourdomain.com
<_andy> for the ftp, where do you right click on again?
<seth_k> where you want to create the link to it. I put mine on the Desktop
<hater2win> seth_k: o drag and drop it but nothing happens
<cooljoe_> I have all of my gtk apps using Qt in Kubuntu with the plastic theme, but some appear very ugly, such as synaptic in this way. (Yes I know I can use Kynaptic but I don't like it) How can I make synaptic and similar gtk apps look better? 
<seth_k> most will, if you're using the gtk-qt thing. Synaptic still looks crappy because you run it using kdesu. No workaround for that right now afaik
<foodcoman> Should I nuke this repo line or replace it????
<foodcoman> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<cooljoe_> seth_k, I am sad now
<seth_k> go find the KDE 3.4.1 repo line in your sources.list and replace it with the KDE 3.4.2 repo line as detailed above, foodcoman 
<foodcoman> seth_k:  thanks a bunch
<foodcoman> seth_k: Should I be concerned if there in no verification.... I would kind of like to fix that.
<seth_k> foodcoman, for which repo? the kde updates one?
<foodcoman> Yeah
<foodcoman> KDE-342
<cooljoe_> foodcoman, i don't think it matters
<foodcoman> Im rolling with it then!   =)
<foodcoman> Small update 117 items is all.
<foodcoman> maybe it will fix kcontrol networking advanced problem.
<Elsidox> can anyone tell me how to resgsister a channel?
<foodcoman> Hrm not sure about registering, but if you join one that does not exist, it will create it.
<seth_k>  /msg chanserv help register
<seth_k> @ Elsidox 
* foodcoman thinks seth_k is above average!
<foodcoman> I am going to reboot this puppy
<Furic> Heya
<seth_k> hi Furic 
<Furic> I have a vt2c686b southbridge, that handles sound, and i think my gameport too, sound is working but gameport is not, "gameport" kernel module is loaded, and kcontrol's "joystick" applet is saying no joystick found, and that it checked /dev/js[0-4]  and /dev/input/js[0-4] 
<Furic> Any ideas what could be up?
<seth_k> whew, nice specifics
<seth_k> have you tried "dmesg | less" to see if you can spot anything funny?
<Furic> nope...
<Furic> Oh, and i have the noapic kernel option on boot to fix a sound irq conflict issue.
<Furic> I can't see anything sus in dmesg. :\
<foodcoman> Cant seem to find kcontrol now that I upgraded to 3.4.2
<cooljoe_> run it from command line and add it manually with kmenuedit
<Furic> Or press alt+f2 and run it from there.
<root________> how does kubuntu's kdesu make kdesu ask for the user password rather than the root password to gain root access with kdesu ?
<foodcoman> got it added and the admin button work now!  Saweet.
<foodcoman> thanks
<seth_k> root________, it's patched to work with Kubuntu
<root________> seth_k, so there's no way I can configure it to work like that in another distro ?
<Furic> ... patch it.
<foodcoman> Hey seth, do you think this will pretty much cover most multimedia type and that these are accurate?  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
* hater2win is back
<c0rrupt_> hi i just installed kubuntu to harddisk using vmware virtual workstation. i had no problems throughout the install and i was able to boot to kubuntu through vmware. however my problem is i cannot boot to kubuntu normally because i am getting kernal panic erros.. something along the lines of missing something in /dev.. ard to remember
<root________> Furic, is kdesu all I would need to patch, or are there other packages that would require patching as well ?
<seth_k> foodcoman, for codecs you should use http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Furic> I don't know. :\
<hater2win> when you install something in VMWare. doesn't it have to continue to be booted in VMWare?
<Furic> This is what i thought hater2win.
<c0rrupt_> hater2win : i dont think so..
<c0rrupt_> why would it install any differently?
<Furic> Different hardware.
<hater2win> because, those files become CP files
<hater2win> XP files
<hater2win> XP emulates the boot process
<hater2win> well
<hater2win> vmware emulates it
<c0rrupt_> its installed to hdd..
<c0rrupt_> not virtual disk
<Furic> Yes, but it was installed to work with the vmware hardware, not the host systems hardware
<hater2win> yeah
<c0rrupt_> i see..
<Furic> there are probably a bunch of kernel modules and things that need loading.
<_ben> once I compile something with ./config , sudo make , sudo make install    what do I do next?    
<c0rrupt_> reason i installed it in vmware is because my cdrom is broke..
<Furic> _ben: run it?
<hater2win> yeah, because VMWare becomes its own partition i believe, and it has a ntfs type
<_ben> from where?
<hater2win> make install clear?
<_ben> I can't seem to find it
<hater2win> where <your app name here>
<c0rrupt_> hater2win : it installed to harddisk, it had full access to a partition i created using partition magic
<c0rrupt_> dev/hda5
<hater2win> what was the partition type
<c0rrupt_> ext3
<_ben> does it need to be the exsact name of the prog?
<c0rrupt_> i also have a 70mb linux swap
<Furic> c0rrupt_: Really, go buy a new cd burner, they cost like 50 bucks AUD.
<c0rrupt_> i have a cd burner
<c0rrupt_> its an external usb cd burner
<Furic> bios cannot handle booting from that?
<c0rrupt_> i wish
<c0rrupt_> ive tried booting from it
<c0rrupt_> any tricks that i should try to get it to work?
<c0rrupt_> i dont have an option in bios to boot from usb...
<c0rrupt_> *but* for some reason it lets me boot from my external hdd
<c0rrupt_> which is also usb
<_ben> ok well thx for trying
<Furic> Ok, well theres only one other thing i can think of, you might be able to make enough space to hold the install cd on your hard drive, copy it in to its own partition, boot the installer, install to other partitions, then delete installer partition, but oh so tedious!
<_ben> I guess I can't be helped   lol
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> umm
<hater2win> like
<hater2win> if you installed python
<hater2win> try
<hater2win> whereis python
<hater2win> or gaim
<Furic> which is insane, go get an internal cd drive
<hater2win> whereis gaim
<foodcoman> Thanks for the link seth_k:   workin it now.
<hater2win> _ben: sorry for not answering
<c0rrupt_> hah
<c0rrupt_> furic
<c0rrupt_> i love the idea
<Furic> Why did you get an external burner anyway? is it a laptop?
<_ben> I still can't find it
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> laptop
<hater2win> what program is it?
<c0rrupt_> dell * :'(
<Furic> Damn.
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<_ben> it's a game but it in Kubuntu I have no game menu
* hater2win wants to know how to set a root pw
<Furic> Ok, try this, go buy a new laptop.
<c0rrupt_> hmm.. i like the idea though.. its adventerous
<seth_k> hater2win, sudo passwd root
<Furic> :P
<c0rrupt_> ha
<c0rrupt_> i have about 600
<seth_k> hater2win, but read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo first please
<hater2win> seth_k: that doesn't enable root access?
<c0rrupt_> saving
<c0rrupt_> then building a desktop
<Furic> hater2win: type "sudo passwd" in to konsole.
<_ben> then type su
<_ben> and put in your pass
<_ben> to be the root
<c0rrupt_> 0.o
<seth_k> Furic, he needs sudo passwd root, i believe
<c0rrupt_> hm
<Furic> Oh.
<c0rrupt_> furic
<c0rrupt_> how would i copy the iso to the partition
<Furic> I'm not entirely sure on that one...
<c0rrupt_> :>
<c0rrupt_> hm
<c0rrupt_> that doesnt help me at all
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<Furic> I have heard that you can burn ext3 on to cdr's and it works, so maybe the reverse it true too?
<_ben> so is there a certian folder that compiled files goto or is it diff for every program?
<c0rrupt_> heh
<c0rrupt_> where did you hear that
<hater2win> i believe they all go to /usr/bin
<Furic> might be able to just dd the iso file in to the partitions device...
<Furic> I don't know
<c0rrupt_> dd?
<hater2win> :ben: try /usr/bin
<hater2win> bleh
<Furic> I heard it on the internet, somewhere online, thats all i know
<hater2win> how do you do red text?
<_ben> I did but I can't find it (I'm hopeless)
<Furic> c0rrupt_: Its a command line program that coppies files in to other files, you can also use it to copy to/from devices in /dev/
<hater2win> hmm
<raju> Hey, could someone help me with modprobe?  I did modprobe lirc_i2c, it says module not found
<Furic> c0rrupt_: for example, the device representing a partition on your hard drive...
<_ben> how do you run a program you compiled?
<_ben> terminal?
<c0rrupt_> i see furic
<c0rrupt_> like
<c0rrupt_> dd /dev/hdc /dev/hda5
* hater2win wants to know what he has to do to install the newest version of game, has tried the ./configure way but hopes there is a better way
<Furic> Nooo.
<Furic> look up man, it has weird syntax
<Dhraakellian> y'know, I think gtk/gnome's file dialog is even worse than it used to be in some ways
<Furic> But then, you have to wonder, what will your bios think when it finds a cd on your hard drive? :P
<Dhraakellian> is there any way to get azureus and Firefox to use something else?
<raju> So could someone help me out?
<_ben> I was just trying to learn to compile but every web site is just about the kernel
<Furic> I guess they are both ide devices, it might not mind.
<hater2win> raju: i have no clue what modprobe is
<_ben> ok thx agian
<Furic> I think this is a horrible idea. :P
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> people in #linux think im crazy now
<Furic> Hehe.
<c0rrupt_> .kick dell500
<c0rrupt_> ew
<hater2win> how do i uninstall gaim
<hater2win> ?
<Furic> use synaptic
<hater2win> i wonder if uninstalling, then doing sudo apt-det update gaim
<hater2win> BEFORE doing install
<hater2win> would update it to 1.4.0
<_ben> how do I run a file that I compiled myself?
<Furic> have you done "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"?
<Furic> Ben1842: you type the file's name in to a console, and press enter.
<Ben1842> I can't figure out what name it gave it
<Ben1842> and is there a way to add it to the gui?
<Furic> Then figure that out first
<Furic> yes, run kmenuedit
<Furic> and add it with that
<Ben1842> I had a live CD and it had a games menu
<Ben1842> but my installed version doesn't
<Ben1842> well I have no idea how to find the file
<Furic> My copy of kubuntu has a games menu
<Furic> maybe you just need to install some games
<Ben1842> I'm trying  lol
<Ben1842> Kbilliards actualy
<Furic> You compiled kbilliards?
<Ben1842> just to learn to compile
<Furic> Thats bad.
<Furic> use apt-get
<Furic> whenever possible
<Ben1842> it was sorce from kde-apps
<Furic> Otherwise you will mess up your system
<Ben1842> I know but I wanted to learn to compile too
<Ben1842> so I could do programs and themes that require it
<Furic> Just install it with apt, ok?
<Furic> Learn that if you need to, you dont need to yet
<Ben1842> ok I'll try that
<Furic> i have never had to compile anything in kubuntu.
<Ben1842> you can't really do the themes from KDE look without it
<Ben1842> I can do Icons but not themes
<Ben1842> oh well thanks alot
<Ben1842> it was worth a try
<Furic> A fair few themes are in apt
<hater2win> im using the firefox installer, but, its not letting me run it with privelages. how do i run it as root?
<Furic> and icon librarys too
<Ben1842> how do I find them in apt though
<Ben1842> you need like the specific name of them
<foodcoman> What multimedia player is the prefered especially for opening from Web browsers?
<Ben1842> I like Mplayer
<Furic> hater2win: type alt+f2, then type kdesu, a space, and drag the firefox installer app from konqueror in to the text box after what you have just written, then enter, it will ask for password, put it in and your done
<Furic> Ben: Use synaptic
<Ben1842> ok thx alot      I'm still gonna learn to compile   lol
<Ben1842> I just want to
* Furic rolls his eyes.
<Ben1842> maybe after I have been using linux for more than 3 days would be a better time   lol
<Ben1842> thx soo much
<Furic> Ben1842: Well, my advice is keep your kubuntu install cd close by, because you will want to reinstall your entire system sooner of later when it becomes unusably messed up
<Ben1842> I'll try it the easy way now  lol
<Ben1842> LOL I'll keep that in mind
<Ben1842> thx agian
<Furic> I'm not kidding
<Ben1842> I know your not
<Ben1842> I just wanna learn
<Ben1842> gotta get your hands dirty to learn
<Furic> The binaries in apt are not the same as the ones you make when you compile, the ones in apt are tested and fixed up to work perfectly with the system
<Ben1842> I know
<foodcoman> Ben1842:  Have any idea what repositories I need for the dependencies?
<abinadid> hey guys i just installed my nvidia drivers no how do i enable this drivers i want to change my screen resolution
<Ben1842> just wanted to try it
<hater2win> Furic: its telling me the file couldnt be found
<Furic> Which file?
<Ben1842> foodcoman: think if you check the unofficial ubuntu guide    it has the text to add to it
<abinadid>  Identifier "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 7500 (RV200 QW)"
<abinadid>  Driver  "ati"
<abinadid> 
<hater2win> Command 'file:///home/hater2win/downloads/firefox-1.0.6.installer/firefox-installer/firefox-installer' not found.
<hater2win> i tried i tried taking out
<hater2win> file://
<hater2win> and just having
<Furic> ok, do it again, remove the "file://" bit
<Ben1842> did you say nvidia drivers  and an ATI card?
<hater2win> home/whatever stuff
<abinadid> any ideas
<hater2win> but it didnt do anything
<Furic> no, needs the first /
<Furic> so, '/home/hater2win/downloads/firefox-1.0.6.installer/firefox-installer/firefox-installer'
<c0rrupt_> yes
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> i tried that before
<hater2win> and it didnt work
<hater2win> and now its working
<hater2win> wtf
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> do i install things like firefox to /etc
<hater2win> ???
<hater2win> or where do you all reccomend?
<c0rrupt_> chocolate
<c0rrupt_> it always works
<Furic> I tend to use /opt/appname/
<hater2win> kk, thnx
<hater2win> whats the config file to edit the mount points?
<c0rrupt_> ??
<c0rrupt_> nvm
<c0rrupt_> wrong b0x
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> nvm, i remember
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> fstab
<hater2win> im a jack ass
<hater2win> i mounted 2 HDS in the /media/ntfs folder
<hater2win> and didnt realize why 1 of them wasn't showing up
<hater2win> lol
<benjamin1254> i think i have been on this irc chat room for like 20 hrs
* hater2win slaps himself around with a large trout
<c0rrupt_> ...
<c0rrupt_> mirc//
<Ben1842> does anyone know how to run Zsnes?    I don't see it in my menus
<Ben1842> nm I figured it out  lol
<Ben1842> does anyone know how to add it to the K bar?
<hater2win> is there a keyboard command for procees?
<hater2win> processes?
<hater2win> lol i messed that on all up
<shogouki> ?
<hater2win> ok so i just isntalled firefox, how do i add it to the bar?
<hater2win> it doesnt even have an icon
<_lexhider> hater2win: are you sure that firefox isn't in the applications menu?
<hater2win> nope, not showing up
<hater2win> i installed it to opt
<hater2win> should i have installed its omewhere else?
<_lexhider> hater2win: are you running hoary?
<hater2win> yes
<_lexhider> ok, you didn't need to install it that way. The preferred way is to install the version from the kubuntu archives
<_lexhider> this can be done via the command
<_lexhider> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<hater2win> hmm i see
<hater2win> so how do i uninstall?
<_lexhider> not sure, someone else may be able to help you out.
<hater2win> is sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox going to install the latest or is it behind like the rest of the apt-get packages?
<_lexhider> 1.0.6
<_lexhider> hater2win: a good way to find info like that is at distrowatch.com
<hater2win> alright, cool, thanks
<hater2win> mleh sleep time, night man, thnks for the help
<Kaiser_away> missed him :S
<Kaiser_away> night hater2win :(
<donofrio> need some assistance with a x86 load....
<donofrio> getting a non bootable dell notebook.....says /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<donofrio> kernel panic on boot?
<donofrio> loaded first 30 min on newer dell cpi 366 notebook - moved hard drive to noncd bootable dell xpicd 166 and now it doesn't finish booting?
<donofrio> thoughts?
<donofrio> anyone awake?
<_lexhider> no idea, try asking in #ubuntu, because the base systems are the same between kubuntu & ubuntu.
<_lexhider> if you don't find any help there, I'd suggest asking in the mailing lists or forums
<donofrio> they not helpin....
<_lexhider> if you don't find any help there, I'd suggest asking in the mailing lists or forums
<Tranquitos> wow, ping timeout at 14400 seconds... that's weird... 4 hours!
<cooljoe_> :)
<charlie> is there a way to make a user have root privlages?
<sproingie> put them in /etc/sudoers
<sproingie> there should be a line for your existing account, just use that for the other user
<sproingie> just change the name
<Kamping_Kaiser> add them to %admin
<Kamping_Kaiser> in Warty (there was no kubuntu) you added per user, now in Hoary it's anyone in the admin group
<Burkey> Hi all!
<Tranquitos> hi Burkey 
<Burkey> Can anyone here help with some Kubuntu on an amd64 and cedega questions?
<Burkey> or even specifically nvidia and xrender on this..
<Tranquitos> i never used cedega, and i have an athlon xp... so i think i will not be helpful 
<Burkey> do you have an nVida by chance?
<Ben1842> does anyone how to find a file that knypatic installed?
<Tranquitos> i had one some time ago, but on an older pc
<Burkey> what file was installed Ben?
<Ben1842> I installed beneath a steel sky
<Ben1842> I got scumm to work but I have to find the file to run it
<Tranquitos> as long as i remember, you had to download the drivers from nvidia.com and install them... on slackware it was easy, ununtu did not exist still
<Burkey> oh.. I am going blind but I would start searching in /usr
<Burkey> I just apt-got nvidia-glx and it was all good, but no xrender
<Tranquitos> dpkg -l package_name
<Ben1842> ok I got it
<Ben1842> it was sky
<Ben1842> thx alot
<Tranquitos> sorry, it was -L
<Burkey> hehe, wel he found it so all good
<Tranquitos> yes, that was the point, after all :)
<_andy> does anybody know of a good guide to installing programs on KDE?
<Burkey> so your on kubuntu now right? but what video?
<Burkey> man apt-get
<Burkey> or use kynaptic
<Tranquitos> Burkey: the motherboard's onboard video vard... i think it's an S3
<Burkey> KDE does not really have any specific "install" instructions really
<Burkey> Tranquitos do you mind checking if you have xrender loaded?
<_andy> when i download stuff for linux, i always get these .gz files
<_andy> how do i install from those?
<Burkey> depends on the file
<Burkey> but you need to extractit and read the README or INSTALL in it
<Tranquitos> Burkey: how am i supposed to do that?
<charlie> how do i edit user privlages?
<lexhider> .
<Burkey> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "xrender"
<Tranquitos> ok, i'll do that, hold on a second...
<Burkey> thanks.. charliejust open the kcontrol centre
<Burkey> there is a user editor in there
<Tranquitos> Burkey: nope, no xrender in there
<_andy> when i install something with kynaptic, where does it end up?
<Burkey> does anyone here have an nVidia card?
<charlie> i do
<Burkey> thanks Tranquitos, so it returns nothing at all?
<Tranquitos> just the prompt... hehe
<Burkey> charlie, do you have xrender loading ok?
<Burkey> bugger, means your xorg is not using it too
<_andy> does anybody know where programs i install with kynaptic end up?
<charlie> idk i have a geforce 6800
<charlie> how do i find out?
<Tranquitos> _andy: depends on the program
<_andy> i installed vnc4-common
<_andy> and it didn't show up in the k menu?
<Burkey> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "xrender"
<_andy> where do i go to look for it?
<Burkey> dpkg -L vnc
<Tranquitos> hehe, that's it Burkey ;)
<charlie> um i go into login manager and i go into administrator mode and  it rejects the root password
<Burkey> ;-)
<Tranquitos> charlie: it's not root's password... it's your password
<charlie> for login manager?
<_andy> when i typed in dpkg -L vnc4-common, i got a list of file and directories...
<Burkey> go to system->KUser
<Burkey> _andy, those are where it is
<_andy> to launch the program, what file do i look for?
<Burkey> type vnc<tab>
<_andy> makes a beeping noise when i type vnc<tab>
<Burkey> press tab twice
<Burkey> it will list your options
<_andy> allright, i got 2 options
<_andy> do i type one of them in?
<Burkey> most likely, depends what you want to achieve
<Tranquitos> i think so... but you should see what does that command do... 
<Burkey> so, anyone got any help on xrender on my nVidia 600U ?
<Burkey> or, does anyone know if there is an irc channel for cedega?
<Tranquitos> what is cedega?
<Burkey> hehe, Cedega is winex
<charlie> does anyone here use karamba?
<Tranquitos> ahh, is it a new program, or just the same with another name? hehe
<Burkey> Sorry, dont use Karamba
<Burkey> WineX is the pay-per-month version of wine from Transgaming
<Burkey> sort of wine for gamers
<Tranquitos> yes, i've heard about that one, but not about cedega
<Tranquitos> i don't know why, but the name reminds me of DOS :O
<Burkey> ahh, Cedega is the new name for WineX
<Burkey> Cedega is actually a type of grape :-$
<Tranquitos> hahaha, what does that has to do with an emulator?
<Tranquitos> mmm... until i got it... nevermind... hehe
<Burkey> nothing.. so beats me why they chose that name
<Tranquitos> because is based on Wine...
<Tranquitos> i guess... 
<cooljoe> play KFoulEggs its free its fun its number one
<Tranquitos> yeah, definitely! :)
<cooljoe> have you played KFoulEggs?
<Tranquitos> yes... some time ago i got "addict" to that game  
<Tranquitos> but then i changed addictions...
<Tranquitos> and stopped playing.. hehe
<cooljoe> heheehheheh
<cooljoe> I play KFoulEggs I like it very much
<cooljoe> I become master champion 
<Tranquitos> there was also another good kdegame
<Tranquitos> i don't remember its name...
<cooljoe> you tell us
<Tranquitos> was about removing blocks of the same colour.. the goal was to clear the screen
<cooljoe> I try lot of KDE games
<milksteak> charlie, I use karamba
<Tranquitos> do you remember that one?
<_ray> what is karamba
<_ray> ?
<_andy> is that a graphical ftp client in kubuntu?
<lexhider> no
<_andy> is there a graphical ftp client for kubuntu?
<_andy> i meant there, not that....
<Tranquitos> _andy: you can use konqueror
<_andy> that isn't like a real ftp client....
<_andy> it doesnt have stuff like queue
<lexhider> _andy: not that I'm aware of. konqueror can handle ftp effortlessly though, give it a try.
<Tranquitos> _andy: i use gftp for that, but for small transfers, i still prefer konqueror
<lexhider> _andy: I've never used it before, but a quick google search came up with  a program called kbear. It's in the kubuntu archives if you want to give it a try.
<lexhider> http://kbear.sourceforge.net/
<Tranquitos> anyone knows how to make apt-get tell if a certain package is in the current repositories, without installing it?
<Tranquitos> or, better, how can i know if there is any package whose name matches a regexp?
<lexhider> Tranquitos: aptitude is the answer
<Tranquitos> i thought so... 
<Tranquitos> so apt-get can't list that.
<lexhider> ^kde- finds package starting with kde-
<lexhider> ~d for description search, ~V for version, etc
<Tranquitos> good, maybe i'll check that... hehe... thanks
<lexhider> Tranquitos: I don't know, I just know that my personal preference is for aptitude.
<lexhider> you can also use it in place of apt-get, e.g. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or, aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<lexhider> Tranquitos: e.g. find kde ftp client, search for "~dkde~dftp"
<Tranquitos> yeah, that's the good part of free software... there are a lot of programs to choose from :)
<lexhider> you can also do all that stuff I just said from the command line.
<Tranquitos> you mean something like aptitude install "~dkde~dftp"?
<lexhider> aptitude search "~dkde~dftp", but I normally do it from within the program.
<Tranquitos> i just installed it... i'll start to RTFM :) hehehe
<lexhider> from inside aptitude, f10, h,m for the user manual.
<Tranquitos> thanks :) i'm reading right now 
* mabu is Away, Reason: ( kolesarim ) | Since: ( Saturday, August 6, 2005. 08:02:37 ) Xlack v2.1
<_andy> okay, i really really need to know how to install tar.bz files
<_andy> can anybody teach me how?
<coolblue> yup sure:)
<coolblue> its tar.bz2 btw
<_andy> allright, so say i downloaded a tar.gz file and i have it sitting on my desktop, how do i install?
<Choubaka> the extension doesn't really matter :/
<Choubaka> _andy: they're not installable
<Choubaka> you can only decompress them
<_andy> okay, so i use ark and decompress them...
<_andy> where do i decompress them to?
<Choubaka> where ever.
<_andy> how to i launch the applications contained within?
<coolblue> anywhere u want...in ur home preferably
<Choubaka> probably from the command line
<coolblue> ypu
<Choubaka> look for any READMEs
<coolblue> let me give u a wonderful link.........
<Choubaka> _andy: what does this package contain anyway?
<_andy> flash plugin from the macromedia site
<Choubaka> ahh
<Tranquitos> but... why don't you install it right from firefox?
<Choubaka> there's an easier way to install that.
<Choubaka> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree should do the trick
<Choubaka> and hmm, you probably need the extra repos enabled.
<Choubaka> And Tranquitos' suggestion works too, even if only on per-user basis.
<_andy> okay, i got a message that says it couldn't find the flashplugin-nonfree package....
<Tranquitos> then you'll have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tranquitos> and uncomment some lines there
<_andy> i did that earlier today....
<_andy> uncemented all the lines there...
<Tranquitos> (btw, i think i'm getting lazier... instead of writing "/etc" i typed "/e<tab>"...)
<Tranquitos> have you done an "apt-get update", _andy ?
<_andy> yea, i did that earlier too
<Tranquitos> mm... i don't know what is the repository that Choubaka mentioned
<coolblue> this is the BEST tutorial on compiling from source http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html check it out Andy?
<_andy> thanks for the link
<_andy> that's what i was looking for
<Tranquitos> coolblue: what does it has to do with flash plugin? hehe
<_andy> it was my original question....
<_andy> its actually useful cause it covers more that just flash
<Tranquitos> ok, sorry, i did not read your original question, i thought you were trying to install just flash.
<Tranquitos> now i understand everything :) hehe
<_andy> allright, i think i'm going to sleep now, the first day of linux was quite tiring...
<guillermo> wow... how much time to recover my nickname? hehe
<guillermo> i am Tranquitos... 
<loupgaroublond> is there somewhere i can find bluecurve packages for kubuntu?
<Almindor> kynaptic fails to install stuff which requires input
<Almindor> firebird2 server for example (asks for password)
<iuliux> where dows scrot keeps the screenshots?
<iuliux> *does
<brk3> hi.. will there not be another build of amarok until the official realease of 1.3? Ive been waiting so long and the beta3 just looks so good
<brk3> anyone consider making a package or who does it
<nikkia> brk3: i wouldn't hold your breath
<buz> most likely doing your self is needed there
<nikkia> brk3: in the past something like that would have been in backports, but the new backports strategy means that since amarok is in the main repository, it doesn't go in backports
<buz> aside of kde itself, i see little chances for updates inbetween releases
<nikkia> buz, its a shame too, most of kde extragear is a very rapidly moving target
<buz> yes it's a shame
<buz> but someone would have to do it guess
<buz> same goes for firefox and oo2, btw
<nikkia> buz, in the past, the backports people did
<nikkia> but as i said, new policy means it won't happen
<brk3> nikkia: backports? i mean update
<buz> debian backports?
<nikkia> buz, no, the ubuntu backports
<nikkia> buz, ie, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<buz> mhh and now they don't do that anymore?
<brk3> its just i cant get the kde includes to compile cause i only have dialups
<brk3> *dialup
<nikkia> buz, they changed policy a few weeks ago, not to package stuff that's in the base [k] ubuntu repositories, iirc
<brk3> did they ever make a kubuntu addon cd like the ubuntu one
<nikkia> buz, so since amarok is in the repos. it won't get backported
<nikkia> buz, seemed to go against the whole point of the backports IMO, but who am i to say what happens
<buz> kinda stupid
<buz> what's gonna be backported then
<nikkia> buz, beats ms
<nikkia> beats me, even
<buz> maybe bleeding edge stuff
<buz> perhaps xgl is in there
<nikkia> buz, doesn't really affect me anymore, i'm running stuff so bleeding edge, i cut my fingers when i log in :P
<buz> rotfl
<nikkia> gimp 2.3, gutenprint, etc
<nikkia> jebus, thats a bit premature 'win tickets to wimbledon 2006'
<jean> hello
<jean> anyone here?
<buz> anyone got more recent wine debs than the ones in the reps?
<brk3> the reps are out of date :(
<buz> i know
<_eric> can someone help me install support for wmv/streaming wmv? and other streaming formats?
<buz> they'll get updated in fall
<_eric> hello? can anyone help?
<brk3> stay in or stay out :p
<brk3> too many log messages
<Phantom^^> hey can anyone tell me how i can increase my resolution in kde ? in configure desktop it only goes up to 1024 x 768 but i want to get it set to 1280 by 1024 ?
<incinerator> depending on your gfx card and monitor that may not be possible....
<incinerator> normally the x server chooses the highest resolution it can display on your gfx/monitor setup
<incinerator> I'd try setting the horizontal frequency manually in xorg.conf
<incinerator> and restart the x11 server, of course
<PieD> incinerator: I think Phantom^^ is a beginner !
<incinerator> beginners? in irc? woot ;-)
<incinerator> he doesn't seem to listen anyway....
<Phantom^^> sorry
<Phantom^^> yeah know i am here
<incinerator> ah ok
<incinerator> so
<incinerator> sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Phantom^^> yeah i am a begginer eeek i think i managed to install the nvidia drivers using apt
<incinerator> look for Section "Monitor"
<incinerator> found it?
<Phantom^^> its prolly cos i selected 1024 x 768 when i installed kubuntu
<Phantom^^> ok
<Phantom^^> will do
<incinerator> oh, that's a different thing then
<incinerator> check Section "Screen"
<incinerator> There are several Depth text lines immediately followed by Modes with resolutuin figures like "1280x1024" "1024x768" etc....
<incinerator> if the mode "1280x1024" are not there, simply add them in front of the other figures
<Phantom^^> ok first i got this is monitor
<Phantom^^> ection "Monitor"
<Phantom^^> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<Phantom^^> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Phantom^^> 	HorizSync	28-49
<Phantom^^> 	VertRefresh	43-72
<incinerator> hmmm, i doubt this monitor will be able to display 1280x1024
<incinerator> 1280x1024 at 85 hertz nees HorizSync of 91
<Phantom^^> yeah thats the thing its not the generic monitor how can i change x to think i have a Ilyama prolite 431 s
<incinerator> check your monitor manual and correct these figures accordingly
<Phantom^^> ok
<incinerator> no need to, just adjust the figures manually
<Phantom^^> yeah the thing after that that said device
<Phantom^^> i eman
<Phantom^^> screen
<incinerator> odd, though, my kubuntu install never asked me what resolution i wanted to run
<incinerator> brb, fag
<Phantom^^> ok in "screen" i have a series of colour depth sub sections with a load of reolutions next to each of them
<Phantom^^> the highest is 1024 x 768
<incinerator> then add "1280x1024" in front of it
<incinerator> do that for all modes there....
<incinerator> after that these lines should like like: "1280x1024" "1024x768" etc.
<incinerator> plus the Modes keyword in front of it, of course
<incinerator> Phantom^^, still there?
<Phantom^^> yeah sorry
<Phantom^^> i jsut went to maek soem lunch
<incinerator> lol
<Phantom^^> ok ill add those thingys
<Phantom^^> thisng is 
<incinerator> well, anyways, if you have adjusted the monitor and screen settings...
<Phantom^^> how do i become root so i can edit that text file its read only
<incinerator> ...log out of kde and do a three finger salute, that will start the x server
<incinerator> sudo
<Phantom^^> yeah i typed sudo gedit blah blah blah
<Phantom^^> and it crashes
<incinerator> gedit?
<incinerator> this is the kubuntu channel dude
<incinerator> no gedit
<Phantom^^> ok
<incinerator> kedit
<Phantom^^> well
<Phantom^^> pretend i used kate
<incinerator> whatever
<nikkia> Phantom^^: please don't suggest people use sudo  with gui text editors
<Phantom^^> ahhh 
<nikkia> Phantom^^: it makes a mess of various kde runtime directories, kdesu is the solution
<Phantom^^> ok how do i make it so i cna edit the text file them
<nikkia> erm, incinerator even
<Phantom^^> ok
<nikkia> Phantom^^: kdesu kate [filename] 
<Phantom^^> thanks :)
<incinerator> dunnow about kdesu, i always use jed for the smaller things anyways
<incinerator> oh btw, bug report: xemacs21 doesn't come with a desktop file....
<nikkia> sudo'ing kde gui text editors messes up /tmp/kde-*  and possibly the .ICE authority directories, its a really bad move
<Phantom^^> yeah i tried it a few times
<Phantom^^> but it has never worked
<Phantom^^> jsut kept getting errors
<nikkia> Phantom^^: you're lucky :)
<Phantom^^> phew :)
<incinerator> well, anyways, I'll be off shopping, then lunch, be back in a couple of hours, depending on what's on the tele
<nikkia> Phantom^^: if it had run, and messed up your .ICE-authority directory, it can be a pain for someone that doesn't know how to fix it :)
<nikkia> incinerator: not much, by the looks of it
<Phantom^^> right once i have got this gc settings sorted i'll try doo 3 then back to my thermodynamics studying
<Phantom^^> hehe
<Phantom^^> ve decided i like this more than windows xp
<Phantom^^> now i jsut have to learn
<incinerator> i have telewest cable, surely there ill be an episode of 'Allo 'Allo that's just on ;-)
<nikkia> Phantom^^: generally, linux is better than xp, the problem is when you come to need to run something that has no equivalent and doesn't run under wine/cedega :/
<nikkia> incinerator: didn't see anything exciting anywhere on sky
<Phantom^^> yeah like a few of my old mirc scripts
<nikkia> incinerator: not without paying for a movie, anyway
<Phantom^^> i guess i'll have to learn to make my own for xchat or bitchx
<nikkia> Phantom^^: those probably have an equivalent
<nikkia> Phantom^^: kvirc and xchat are both very scriptable
<Phantom^^> yeah i guess i'll have to look a bit more nikkia
<Phantom^^> ok right i added those new modes under screen
<Phantom^^> time to save and and reboot
<Phantom^^> the xserver
<nikkia> no reboot
<nikkia> ah
<nikkia> yeah, ctrl-alt-backspace should do it :)
<Phantom^^> after i logout ?
<nikkia> if you wish
<nikkia> logging out only saves your session
<nikkia> if you don't care about that, you can just hit the keys anytime :)
<Phantom^^> ahh so i can try it now
<Phantom^^> one last question what do i do if i can't see anything ?
<Phantom^^> if everything messes up ?
<nikkia> if everything really messes up, you should get a console login prompt
<Phantom^^> ok
<nikkia> you'll just have to use a non-GUI text editor from there to fix things
<Phantom^^> i see
<Phantom^^> or i could just replace the xorg.conf with the backup i made :D
<nikkia> if all you've done is add modes, it shouldn't mess up, worst case is the modes get disabled by X
<nikkia> yeah, or that
<Phantom^^> k
<Phantom^^> wish me luck
<nikkia> hmmm, this album is growing on me :|
<nikkia> it worked then ?
<Phantom^^> well i can still see
<Phantom^^> but it still won't let me 
<nikkia> ah
<Phantom^^> change up to 1280 X 1024 in the configure desktop settings
<Phantom^^> is there another place i can set my current res ?
<nikkia> its possible that your monitor is reporting lies via EDID
<nikkia> or your selected X driver just doesn't support 1280x1024 *shrug*
<Phantom^^> interesting in configure desktop it says Screen 1
<nikkia> i've seen the fb & vesa drivers limit to 1024x768 on hw capable of more (i suspect the vesa implementation is limited)
<nikkia> and if you're using fb, then it'll be limited to whatever the fb starts up as on boot
<Phantom^^> hmm nikkia i thought i had installed the nvidia drivers last night
<Phantom^^> i mean theres loads nvidia stuff in xorg.con
<nikkia> phantom, check that your driver is set to nvidia in the xorg config
<nikkia> if it is, you might want to turn off EDID and see if that fixes it
<nikkia> iirc, the nvidia driver install automatically puts in a commented out EDID configuration line
<Phantom^^> hmm where do i see if the nvidia driver is set in xorg.conf
<Phantom^^> what line is it ?
<nikkia> i have a 23" LCD here that only reports 640x480 via EDID, so i have to disable EDID when i want to use that LCD
<Phantom^^> ok
<nikkia> well, the line you want in there, is in the Device section, and should be 'Option     "IgnoreEDID" "true"'
<nikkia> as i said, i think nvidia's installer puts in that line, but commented out
<nikkia> if not, you'll want to add it
<nikkia> its not a guarentee it'll fix it, but lots of monitors do lie
<Phantom^^> hmm can i manually set my desktop res in xorg.conf ?
<nikkia> Phantom^^: only via the Modes lines, really
<Phantom^^> nikkia how can i tell if kde is actually using the nvidia driver?
<Phantom^^> is it possible that i installed it but its jsut not being used and its sticking the the generic vesa ?
<nikkia> Phantom^^: xdpyinfo can give you clues
<nikkia> ie, if NV-CONTROL/NV-GLX are listed in the extensions list
<Phantom^^> yeah they are
<Phantom^^> but i have seen something
<Phantom^^> it says screen 0 in that file
<mara13> hiya
<Phantom^^> but in the gui contorl centrer
<Phantom^^> it says screen 1
<mara13> is there any repository with superkaramba for kubuntu?
<Phantom^^> it also does not say 1280 x 1024 in that fiel either
<Phantom^^> it says 1024 x 768
<rikva> Hi! I'm trying to install Kubuntu on my brand new Acer notebook (2313). The problem is that I don't see the bottom of the setup and console text , it's just cut off. Any suggestions?
<nikkia> Phantom^^: hmmm
<nikkia> Phantom^^: that's just a numbering difference between X and KDE i think
<nikkia> X uses 0 as the first display, KDE starts at 1
<Phantom^^> ok
<nikkia> the old programmer vs human numbering issue :)
<Phantom^^> hmm
<Phantom^^> this is an interesting problem
<rikva> I can't use scrolllock either
<nikkia> Phantom^^: try looking at the Xorg log file in /var/log
<Phantom^^> ok
<nikkia> Phantom^^: nvidia's driver usually tells you why its rejecting a mode
<mara13> can someone tell me repository addresses where i could find superkaramba? cant believe it hasnt been compiled and released?
<Phantom^^> hey nikkia what the name of the log viewer i can use
<Phantom^^> i tried to use kate
<Phantom^^> and nothing came up on hte screen
<nikkia> Phantom^^: just use less from a console :)
<Phantom^^> ok
<Phantom^^> hmm well nothign major
<Phantom^^> it seems to be mad that i dont have certain fonts
<Phantom^^> but nothing about modes etc
<nikkia> Phantom^^: can you paste all of it in a pastebin ?
<Phantom^^> is there a kde config file where i can just tell it to use a given res
<nikkia> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Phantom^^> ok
<Phantom^^> shall i stick it in flood ?
<nikkia> i'd prefer one of those 2 pastebin urls
<Phantom^^> yeahi send it wiht php
<Phantom^^> on the second url
<Phantom^^> ok i think i pasted it ok
<nikkia> that can't be all of it, is it ?
<Phantom^^> lol
<Phantom^^> yeah
<Phantom^^> i forgot how less worked 
<Phantom^^> you should have seen me try and install gentoo from stage 1
<Phantom^^> i was out of my league
<nikkia> an easier solution, might be to copy the file to /tmp and use kate
<Phantom^^> i think i found something though
<Phantom^^> about hoz refresh rates and modes
<nikkia> that would do it
<Phantom^^> how do i select
<Phantom^^> all the log file at once to pasted it
<nikkia> ?
<nikkia> as i said, cp the file from /var/log to /tmp
<nikkia> then use kate, to read it, select all, and copy
<Phantom^^> ok
<nikkia> there is a way to load an entire file to the clipboard from the command line, but i can never remember it
<Phantom^^> ok
<nikkia> yeah, your hsync is wrong
<Phantom^^> ok how do i fix this ?
<nikkia> try changing the second number in that line in xorg.conf to 85
<nikkia> most modern monitors handle 85kHz hsync
<Phantom^^> HorizSync 28-49
<Phantom^^> to -85
<nikkia> actually, you can just change it to the edid reported value
<nikkia> perhaps even just comment out the hsync and vsync lines, i think that forces X to use the edid supplied values
<nikkia> which in your case are 43-72 and 55-75
<Phantom^^> ok  so what do i do ?
<nikkia> up to you, you can comment those two lines out, and see if X picks up on the edid values, it should....
<Phantom^^> ok
<Phantom^^> so put # in front of them ?
<nikkia> yeah
<Phantom^^> and get rid of hte #
<Phantom^^> i mean
<Phantom^^> '
<nikkia> if that doesn't work, uncomment them again, and change the hsync line to 28-85
<Phantom^^> ok i'll try the ctrl alt bckspc again
<nikkia> ok
<Phantom^^> hmm
<nikkia> didn't work ?
<Phantom^^> ok well now i look at it says
<Phantom^^> horx 28 -72
<Phantom^^> and is commentd out
<Phantom^^> but i still can't get the higher reses in kde
<Phantom^^> i guess ill try and enter the vlaues manually
<Phantom^^> or can i install my monitor
<Phantom^^> like tell x what it is somehow
<nikkia> Phantom^^: i'd try setting those values manually first
<Phantom^^> ok
<Phantom^^> what were the ranges
<Phantom^^> now thats intresting it has changed them for me
<Phantom^^> but they are commented out
<Phantom^^> maybe if i uncomment them it wil lwork
<nikkia> try it
<Phantom^^> i also increase the vertical to 75
<Phantom^^> cos i no this monitor can do 75 Hz
<Phantom^^> vertical 
<Phantom^^> ok good news is it has given me a better choise of refresh rates
<Phantom^^> still not giving me all the supported resolutions
<nikkia> that'd suggest that the hsync is too low
<nikkia> try setting it to 85 or 92 or something
<Phantom^^> ok
<nikkia> btw, one thing...
<Phantom^^> atm it looks like this
<Phantom^^> Section "Monitor"
<Phantom^^> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<Phantom^^> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Phantom^^> 	HorizSync	28-85
<Phantom^^> 	VertRefresh	43-75
<Phantom^^> EndSection
<nikkia> if X starts up in a resolution that your monitor doesn't like, you should be able to change resolution with ctrl-alt-minus  (thats the minus on the keypad)
<Phantom^^> ok
<nxv__> are there any alternatives to kopete under kde?
<othernoob> gaim?
<AnHu> sim
<PieD> psi
<Phantom^^> ok nikkia i looked at the log again it still thinks i'm out of range
<nikkia> Phantom^^: hmmm, did you disable EDID ?
<Phantom^^> nope
<Phantom^^> how do i do that again
<nikkia> do that then :P
<Phantom^^> whats the command ?
<Phantom^^> i mean
<nikkia> make sure that the device section has the line 'Option   "IgnoreEDID"  "true"'
<Phantom^^> line and where do i put it in xorg.conf
<Phantom^^> i would not being to know how to type this in, in the correct format
<Phantom^^> how do i do those little ' like things at the start of the line
<nikkia> you don't
<nikkia> look at the device section, where the nvidia driver is defined, and copy the same syntax as another Option line
<Phantom^^> ok
<nikkia> but use the parameters "IgnoreEDID" and "true"
<nikkia> and yes, the "s are required
<Phantom^^> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<Phantom^^> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<Phantom^^> <head>
<nikkia> erm
<Phantom^^> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<nikkia> oh dear
<Phantom^^> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<Phantom^^> </head>
<Phantom^^> <body>
<Phantom^^> <pre>
<Phantom^^> ection "Device"
<Phantom^^> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra] "
<Phantom^^> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<Phantom^^> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Phantom^^> 	IgnoreEDID	"true"</pre></body>
<Phantom^^> </html>
<Phantom^^> oops
<Phantom^^> sorry
<Phantom^^> accident
<ztonzy> hey
<ztonzy> heh
<ztonzy> what do we have pastebin for ?
<Phantom^^> sorry
<ztonzy> Phantom^^: maybe use pastebin :) ?
<Phantom^^> :( eek
<Linux_Galore> hmm quiet
* nikkia is busy playing SSX Tricky
<Linux_Galore> ?? @ SSX
<nikkia> Linux_Galore: its a snowboarding game
<Linux_Galore> aaah
<Linux_Galore> Im not a mad gamer
<Linux_Galore> just looking at this wacked out KDE desktop -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/27386-mix.jpg
<buz> is that plasma?
<PieD> buz: no, it can't be plasma
<buz> it looks a lot like those windows vista screenshots
<Linux_Galore> no its a superkeramba theme
<PieD> nobody can tell you how plasma will be
<buz> PieD: it seems to be a mock up no
<PieD> I really hope plasma won't be like this
<Linux_Galore> the bottom right is CrystalWeather  plugin for karamba
<PieD> and I forgot to mention : no traditionnal K menu in plasma
<PieD> that picture is ...
<PieD> depressing : everything's black
<buz> GRRR
<buz> the unrar in the repo
<buz> is broken
<Linux_Galore> well on laptops you dont want it bright
<buz> wont open rars that work fine in winrar
<Linux_Galore> makes the text hard to read when outside if everything is bright
<Linux_Galore> buz: install  unrar
<buz> i did
<buz> i'm gonna try unrar-nonfree now
<Linux_Galore> there is also another one called notrar
<Linux_Galore> notrar I found is faster than unrar
<buz> with unfree it works
<Linux_Galore> yeah unrar is a proprietary one  notrar is the free one
<buz> notrar not in rep
<Linux_Galore> I have it on a cd ( I collect hard to find stuff )
<penguinboy> Morning Geeks, Nerds, and Linux Gods
<Linux_Galore> <-- is a penguinista
<penguinboy> hey hey hey Linux_Galore 
<Linux_Galore> ie Penguinistas carry gnuzies
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<rikva> Hi, how can I activate the Universe repository? I tried to follow this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto but it doesn't comply to my synaptic :s
<penguinboy> hey rivka....go to http://www.irclikelife.com/othershit and copy sources.list to your own
<Linux_Galore> rikva: usually you edit it with a text editor not synaptic
<penguinboy> this will activate the universe repoository
<rikva> thanks
<penguinboy> sudo pico sources.list
<rikva> penguinboy: i know how to do it :)
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<rikva> ?
<penguinboy> get the sources.list at irclikelife you willlike it
* Linux_Galore throws a space bar at penguinboy
<penguinboy> OUCH!
* penguinboy will remember to duck next time
<Linux_Galore> just poking through groklaws news
<penguinboy> what is the url
<Linux_Galore> looks like Novell is going to make SCO go broke before the IBM case goes through
<buz> yeah
<buz> sco must bleed
<Linux_Galore> http://www.groklaw.net/
<buz> rightly so
<Linux_Galore> SCO hasnt been paying Novell its license fee's apparently
<buz> yeah i read
<buz> laughed my ass off
<Linux_Galore> so now SCO is freezing SCO assets
<Linux_Galore> sorry Novell
<Linux_Galore> should be intresting
<Linux_Galore> see if lawyers like working for free
<Linux_Galore> suprised me I didn't' realize Novell had a contract with SCO that limited SCO's rights to license the code out
<Linux_Galore> to third parties
<nikkia> Linux_Galore: the whole way that they came into ownership of the UNIX code is a bit complicated :)
<Linux_Galore> so now SCO is in breach of the contract with Novell so Novell now is throwing the whole thing in the bin and saying you owe use 36 million
<nikkia> and afaik, novell has requested a freeze of assets, but i don't think its been granted, yet
<buz> i just wonder why novell waited that long
<buz> did they want to make sure that sco cant survive it
<nikkia> buz, that, or they just took this long to determine they had a cast iron case
<buz> maybe
<Linux_Galore> buz: I would say they didnt realize how clever the contract was... the contract doesnt actually give SCO much leeway 
<buz> but nobody gave sco any chance whatsoever
<buz> lawyers not seeing their own traps ;)=
<Linux_Galore> yeah also I didnt realize Novell had the right to an audit under the agreement for licenses sold by SCO
<Linux_Galore> and SCO has totally ignored all attempts to reply to the audit
<Linux_Galore> yeah even the main IT media is agree SCO has had it
<Linux_Galore> yeah and were all waiting for this so called "copied code"
<othernoob> hi, has anyone experience installing win98 on vmware5?
<Linux_Galore> three audits of the code have been done and nothing has turned up
<buz> othernoob: xp worked fine for me on vmware
<buz> as long as you can say fine wrt to xp
<Linux_Galore> othernoob: I used qemu for win95
<Linux_Galore> also got win2000 working
<othernoob> i'm just having problem with it asking for a win98 startdiskette... 
<othernoob> which i don't remember having to use the last time i installed it..
<othernoob> and since i dont have a floppy drive..well..
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Hey. Anyone have an idea how I would go about making java work in Konqueror? There are tons of packages in synaptic and I'm rather confused
<Linux_Galore> yeah there is a java ubuntu wiki
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Ah, thanks
<Linux_Galore> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Linux_Galore> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Linux_Galore> down the bottom is what you want
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Thanks
<thom17> bonjour tout le monde
<thom17> vous parler francais ?
<thom17> Ok, Can you help me ?
<thom17> I have a probleme with america's army
<thom17> In Training mode...
<thom17> hey, somebody can help me please ?
<thom17> you never talk on this channel ?
<lgsobalvarro> jeje thom17 sometimes ;-)
<thom17> lol
<thom17> Do you play america's army igsobalvarro ?
<lgsobalvarro> nop thom17 somethimes i play Enemy Territory
<thom17> ok
<coolblue> which is best linux game???????
<thom17> this morning I try to install E-T but ...
<thom17> I always have an error 
<Kamping_Kaiser> coolblue: tahts a matter of opinion
<coolblue> ur opinion?
<lgsobalvarro> well i play that in windows becouse xorg dont have 3D suppor sor my vide card
<thom17> coolblue, I just play AA so...
<coolblue> AA?
<thom17> America's army
<coolblue> hmmmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> coolblue: i don't have much time for playing games... gnometris usulay to fill 5 minutes ;)
<thom17> lol
<coolblue> same pinch:)
<coolblue> me tuxracer best pastime
<thom17> frozen bubble ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> supertux?
<lgsobalvarro> yep i like frozen bubble
<lgsobalvarro> supertux is OK
<thom17> Supertux is boring...
<thom17> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> frozen bubble is *the game*
<thom17> yes ! I love it :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just cant tell the colours between most of the bubbles :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> bad eyes :(
<lgsobalvarro> i like too ClanBomber
<lgsobalvarro> its funny
<Kamping_Kaiser> *apts in games*
<thom17> How can I watch/listen a .wma or .mpg file in firefox ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thom17: do you have the extra codecs?
<lgsobalvarro> w32codecs
<thom17> heu.....
<thom17> I think no...
<thom17> I look for "mplayer" in kynaptic
<thom17> and I have no results...
<Kamping_Kaiser> check on ubuntuguide
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik since your using FF it will be the same setup
<thom17> Do you know the name of this package ?
<lgsobalvarro> in konqueror weitte this: deb:mplayer
<lgsobalvarro> *writte
<lgsobalvarro> and press enter
<thom17> I try...
<lgsobalvarro> and?
<thom17> I've a list with some things...
<thom17> but I don't find mplayer
<lgsobalvarro> or you can too search in packages.debian.org
<thom17> http://packages.debian.org/stable/misc/mozilla-mplayer
<lgsobalvarro> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/mozilla-mplayer
<thom17> what architecture ?
<thom17> I ve a x86
<lgsobalvarro> i386
<thom17> thanks
<thom17> ok
<thom17> hom17@ubuntu:~/down$ ./mozilla-mplayer_2.70-1_i386.deb
<thom17> ./mozilla-mplayer_2.70-1_i386.deb: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<thom17> ./mozilla-mplayer_2.70-1_i386.deb: line 1: `!<arch>'
<thom17> problem...
<levander> Is it possible to tell k3b to create a temporary iso and not burn on the fly?
<lgsobalvarro> sudo dpkg -i mozilla-mplayer_2.70-1_i386.deb thats the way thom17
<thom17> ok
<apokryphos> thom17: why not use the one in the repositories?
<thom17> repositories? What does it mean ? I speak english just a little bit...
<apokryphos> thom17: you can fetch thousands of packages already made from Ubuntu by just using your package manaager, or using Konsole
<apokryphos> So, if you enable the repositories (places to get Ubuntu packages), then you can directly download them, by just typing sudo apt-get install {packagename} in Konsole
<thom17> a ok
<thom17> apokryphos, I tried but in kynapitc, I had 0 result with mplayer
<jatos> hi
<apokryphos> thom17: you will need to enable the extra repositories. I can give you instructions on how to do this, if you like.
<jatos> me here has really cocked up my kubuntu desktop
<jatos> and I need help...
<_StarScream> jatos: how is it cocked up?
<jatos> internet won't work on it and the x server can't find any screens
<jatos> and this after upgrade
<apokryphos> jatos: upgrade to...?
<jatos> for those of you who don't know, I added the debian sarge repos's into my sources list
<jatos> I just did apt-get upgrade
* apokryphos smacks jatos 8)
<jatos> if I certian person is here I will getting a big "told you so"
<jatos> anyway, how do I undo the upgrade
* _StarScream chuckles
<jatos> I am looking like a right idiot here...#
<jpatrick> yep ;)
<_StarScream> jatos: i am assuming you have your /home on a seperate partition?
<jatos> erm no...
<jatos> but I can easily copy it
<jatos> its not THAT cocked up, just the gui and the net won't work
<_StarScream> jatos: i'd probably back it up at least :)
<jatos> kik
<jatos> *kk
<jatos> anyway, is there a way of undoing the cocked up upgrade?
<jatos> anyone?
<jatos> should I take that as no?
<_StarScream> jatos: you should take that as, none of us are experienced enough to help , or those that are, may be too busy crying from laughter
<_StarScream> either way you wont get an instant answer i'll bet
<jatos> lol... I am feeling like a right idiot here
<_StarScream> jatos: apokryphos would be hte one to ask i guess
<jatos> I imagine that I am not going to live this mistake down...
<apokryphos> jatos: what does dpkg -l|grep xserver-xorg give?
<apokryphos> _StarScream: probably not ;-)
<jatos> erm...
<_StarScream> jatos: format your machine, change your nick and no one will be the wiser
<jatos> I no sure @ apokryphos - I am on a live distro
<_StarScream> apokryphos: more chance than he's got with me guiding him thats for sure :)
<apokryphos> You've likely mucked up several things; would be helpful if you had the things it installed. If your X is broken, you'll likely be able to fix that with removing Debian's one (if it even tried to install it), and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jatos> ok
<jatos> the first thing I need fixing is the internet
<apokryphos> Make sure you remove the debian from sources.list and sudo apt-get update first
<jatos> I have removed, or commented it rather
<apokryphos> jatos: it doesn't resolve? Do you ahve a router?
<apokryphos> ok, that's fine.
* lgsobalvarro is playing "The Healer" by John Lee Hooker on The Best Of Friends
<jatos> nothing internet related works, also I have NAT on my proxy...
* apokryphos is playing  In My Place  by Coldplay on A Rush of Blood to the Head [amaroK] 
<apokryphos> jatos: if you set up your connection by dhcp it's worth trying sudo dhclient in your konsole
<jatos> ah
<jatos> will try it
<jatos> brb
<apokryphos> It's alwasy a good idea to have your /home on adifferent mount point too
<jatos> I am just going to restart
<apokryphos> hmmm, it's recommended that you don't add the debian repos at all... but dist-upgrade? Did he want Sarge? :S
<_StarScream> haha
<_StarScream> also...sarge..? isn' kubuntu based off sid anyway?
* apokryphos is ignroant of the debian versions
<apokryphos> But it is based off Debian; and they sync back every 6 months.
<apokryphos> Warty -> Debian {insertrelevantversionhere} is meant to work fine; but hoary -> not the case. Big hassle, apparnetly
<apokryphos> apparently
* lgsobalvarro is playing "Chill Out (Things Gonna Change)" by John Lee Hooker on The Best Of Friends
<Jatos> hi
<Jatos> village idiot is back
<coolblue> sometimes i land up in grub shell........
<coolblue> help me plz
* nikkia unwraps the magazine she bought this morning
<apokryphos> nikkia: an expensive linux one? :|
<apokryphos> evenin', btw =)
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, an expensive sound one
<nikkia> oh, thats irritating
<nikkia> it included a dvd, 'with 38 minute documentry of 'the making of jeff wayne's war of the worlds'
<Jatos> village idiot here has got his computer working again...
<nikkia> its a dvd-rom, with the video hidden deep among .html files
<nikkia> how much you bet its in WMV9 format :/
<nikkia> oh, no, its in .flv wtf that is
<PieD> flv = Fucking Linux Videoplayers
<PieD> Am I right ? :p
<nikkia> something flash, obviously
<pmazer> i just installed kubuntu and my fonts don't appear to be anti-aliased... anything i need to do to activate that?
<nikkia> as it tries to play them with a flash based player if you load them in firefox, i say 'tries' because it fails, miserably
<PieD> nikkia: everybody could guess the "miserably" :p
<nikkia> given that the magazine has done articles on 'migrating your studio to linux' before, you'd think they could be a little less IE-centric
<PieD> they are perhaps not IE centric, they may be windows centric
<nikkia> pied, possible, but the point stands
<nikkia> also, remember that windows isn't even close to a monopoly in the market that the magazine targets
<Epod69> is there a deb package for limewire i can install through kubuntu sources.list ?
<apokryphos> Epod69: no
<Epod69> you know of a deb package I can use ? will debians package break the system?
<_andy> does anybody know how i can install flash for conqueror?
<apokryphos> No idea. You may even be able to use alien
<apokryphos> no real point, though; Limewire has a binary itself
<Epod69> yea..ive heard some bad stuff sometimes if you do that though
<apokryphos> !limewire
<ubotu> well, limewire is at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<apokryphos> for a quick guide
<nikkia> apokryphos: i thought limewire was a java app ?
* apokryphos is thinking he choked on terminology :S
<_andy> anybody know how to install flash for konqueror?
<apokryphos> _andy: yes. sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla ; restart Konqueror
<_andy> will the mozilla one work for konqueror?
<apokryphos> nikkia: it is
<apokryphos> _andy: correct
<nikkia> k
<_andy> how do i restart konqueror after the install?
<apokryphos> close Konqueror; killal konqueror (in Konsole); start it up again
<apokryphos> *killall konqueror
<_andy> allright
<_andy> and how do i restart it again?
<apokryphos> Same way you normally open Konqueror :)
<apokryphos> either by the shortcut in quicklaunch (you should have one)
<apokryphos> or alt+f2 -> konqueror
<_andy> it says it can't find package flashplayer-mozilla....
<apokryphos> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<apokryphos> You need to enable the Multiverse repository
<apokryphos> instructions on...
<_andy> how do i do that?
<apokryphos> !repository
<ubotu> apokryphos: I don't know, could you explain it?
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<apokryphos> though I'm not sure if there's Kubuntu-friendly instructions there. Hmm
* apokryphos looks
<_mikkohuo> Does anyone use apt-indicator? (http://apt-indicator.sourceforge.net/)
<_andy> is there a way to get flash through kynaptic?
<apokryphos> _andy: yes, this is the way. Kynaptic is just a KDE GUI Front-end to apt -- they're the same at the backend
<surly> help please .... sound sucks in kubuntu
<surly> i have used the forums and tips here, but my volume is too low
<_mikkohuo> I have tried to compile it, but without success. It worked well in Debian sarge, but I can't get it work in kubuntu.
<surly> tweaked alsa, aumix, esd, all of the tips.......nothing working
<apokryphos> _andy: hmm, the instructions there look kinda lame to me, just do this....
<apokryphos> sudomv/etc/apt/sources.list/etc/apt/sources.list.`date +%y%m%d-%H%M` && sudo wget http://giannaros.org/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<_andy> do i just type that in exactly the same as the one you typed in?
<apokryphos> _andy: just paste it in Konsole, yeah
<apokryphos> _andy: basically, I'm just backing up your sources, replacing it with the sources I have (will have all the relevant stuff enabled), then I'm updating apt, and telling it to install flashplayer-mozilla
<_andy> okay, i think it worked...thanks :)
<apokryphos> nice
<apokryphos> You should also consider adding the gpg keys, so that apt-get update doesn't try to choke
<apokryphos> !gpg
<ubotu> somebody said gpg was at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
* apokryphos thinks Ubuntu really has to make a new method for adding repositories, GPG stuff etc. Hope for something in Breezy
<nocloud> can anybody tell me were the konqueror plugin folder is located? i have several plugins i need to install and its a lot easier just copying the files into there
<ubuntu> wussup\
<nocloud> do you know where the konqueror plugin folder is located?
<ubuntu> I just installed... I dont know
<ubuntu> sorry...
<ubuntu> but I will try to find it...
<Shabby> wussup all
<apokryphos> nocloud: you tell Konqueror where to look for them. 
<apokryphos> nocloud: Configure Konqueror -> Plugins
<FlukeSkywalker> this is a cool OS
<znh> FlukeSkywalker: fact
<nocloud> i am at the configure konqueror menu...
<nocloud> no luck finding plugins
<nocloud> can you tell me where to look in configure konqueror?
<apokryphos> nocloud: er, it's on the left. Second-to-last option
<FlukeSkywalker>  Better than Windows... I am so sick of windows...
<nocloud> ah, i see, way down there....
* apokryphos can't read FlukeSkywalker's colour :|
<FlukeSkywalker> just hilight...
<_StarScream> FlukeSkywalker: no colours please
<FlukeSkywalker> cause I will be sayin some helpful stuff
<apokryphos> Erm, no thanks. But it's fine now
<FlukeSkywalker> I need to run HL2 on this OS...
<krystoff> hi there, please wanna kno if is this normal that i need gnome libs to install firefox ?
<_StarScream> krystoff: you can get a build pre-build with gtk from mozilla.org i think
<Epod69> hey, if i go to the limewire folder and load limewire, it works just fine, but if a create a link to runlime.sh in the /usr/bin folder, it doesnt load limewire =( . It says, Unable to access jarfile LimeWire.jar, anyone know what could be wrong?
<charlie> will someone please look to see if they have: dcopinterface_stub.h anywhere on there pc ?
<koke> hi, is there something like gnome-volume-manager in KDE?
<charlie> will someone please look to see if they have: dcopinterface_stub.h anywhere on there pc ?
<dooglio> looks like a KDE file
<dooglio> google for it :-)
<charlie> i cant find it on google i need to know how to get it
<ubun> hola
<dooglio> if you can't find it, it's possible that it might have been deprecated
<dooglio> hola ubun
<ubun> este canal
<ubun> es para hispanos?
<ubun> yo soy de chile
<ubun> y busco un canal de kubuntu en espaol existe?
<dooglio> sorry, i dont' speak spanish
<ubun> i find a spanish channel
<ubun> about kubuntu
<Rogue_Jedi_X> #kubuntu-es?
<dooglio> there you go
<ubun> uff
<ubun> so much people
<ubun> xD
<ubun> #kubuntu-es
<dooglio> ubun: try joining that channel
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just type /join #kubuntu-es
<Rogue_Jedi_X> While I'm here, how can I select a different search engine in Konqueror's location toolbar? I clicked on the G icon (as in Google) and then "Select Search Engine...", selected something else, but it stays with google
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Whew
* dooglio just uses firefox :-)
<pmazer> anyone have a mysql graphical client to recommend?
<gsuveg> re
<dooglio> Rogue_Jedi_X: it looks like that "select search engine" only applies to web searches "aka: deb:kde in the address bar"
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Dang it. I was really hoping it would be like Firefox
* dooglio nods
<dooglio> it's a little deceiving, the way they laid that out
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No kidding
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What a letdown
<RLG> hi
<equex> why is nothing beeing actually written to my usb stick, although konqueror pretends that i file i copied there is there, but really the file doesnt show up on the windows lappy
<RLG> Is there a way to get java applets to work on either firefox or konqueror?
<equex> i can view, rename the file but as soon as i put the stick elsewhere, the file is gone
<ztonzy> RLG: did you even try to install java ?
<RLG> I did on firefox
<ztonzy> RLG: www.java.com has it all
<ztonzy> or ubuntuguide.org
<RLG> I installed the plugin going by the ubuntuguide.org,
<ztonzy> RLG: well...just go to pluginsettings in Konqueror and search for new plugins
<RLG> but, the applets don't work.
<ztonzy> hit the search button
<ztonzy> RLG: what applet? URL ?
<RLG> hmmmm. I'll give it another try on konqueror
<RLG> example, java chat applets, and also games at yahoo.
<ztonzy> RLG: ok...
<ztonzy> RLG: can test it here too:  http://java.com/sv/download/help/testvm.xml
<ztonzy> I mean: http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<RLG> ty.
<RLG> I'll give t a try.
<RLG> Smiles
<dEdd> Does anybody know why kpdf, even in 'watch file' mode, does not reopen freshly pdflatex'ed files?
<dEdd> (On a default hoary installation)
<dEdd> (So kpdf 0.4, kde 3.4.0)
<fatejudger> I'm having a little bit of trouble with my clock. For some reason it won't let me change the time anymore. Any suggestions?
<fatejudger> is anybody even here?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How do I make Kopete auto-connect at startup?
<fatejudger> just use gaim, it's better anyway
<buz> you can set auto connect in the config somewhere
<fatejudger> yeah
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm about to, but Kopete has some nice functions that gaim doesn't
<fatejudger> it's under...
<fatejudger> behaviors
<fatejudger> nice functions such as?
<rikva> looking nice
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Custom emoticons for one
<Rogue_Jedi_X> And that, yeah
<fatejudger> ...
<RLG> Still working on it. I'll give it a try later on.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm weak, so sue me
<RLG> Thank You
<Rogue_Jedi_X> And thanks
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I thought it was under accounts
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> this clock thing is REALLY frustrating
<Rogue_Jedi_X> clock thing?
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I can't adjust the date and time anymore
<fatejudger> after I supply my password
<fatejudger> it just
<rikva> [cliche]  are you root
<fatejudger> doesn't execute anything
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Weird
<fatejudger> I know
<fatejudger> and it worked before
<fatejudger> I was trying to set it to work with the local time
<fatejudger> and that's when it stopped working
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Does it work if you change it to the way it was set up before?
<fatejudger> I'm trying that
<fatejudger> all I did was go into the defaults
<fatejudger> and set UTC=no
<fatejudger> I guess I'll have to restart to find out
<fatejudger> it isn't even letting me enter the password dialog
<fatejudger> let me restart and find out
<gsuveg> its possible to run ensode on ubuntu ?
<fatejudger> well changing the setting back for the time didn't help
<fatejudger> any other suggestions?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *scratches head*
<fatejudger> this should be extremely easy to figure out
<fatejudger> is there some way to manually change the time
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> would it make any difference if I did a cold boot?
<fatejudger> I mean
<Tranquitos> fatejudger: date
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> what do you mean date?
<Tranquitos> fatejudger: date MMDDhhmm
<Tranquitos> youu open a konsole
<Tranquitos> and write that
<Tranquitos> MM is month, DD is day, hh is hour, and mm minutes
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> that command doesn't work
<fatejudger> date does though
<fatejudger> Sat Aug  6 19:07:19 UTC 2005
<fatejudger> what does that have to do with me being able to change the time?
<Tranquitos> date only shows the current time
<Tranquitos> if you use the command i told you, you will change it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> "Display the current time in the given FORMAT, or set the system date."
<Tranquitos> but... maybe you need to run it as root
<Tranquitos> try sudo date MMDDhhmm
<fatejudger> alright
<_ray> fatejudger: you just want to change the time?
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> preferably inside the KDE GUI
<fatejudger> it worked before
<fatejudger> and then it just stopped working
<_ray> when you right click on the time you cant change it?
<Sgeo> Hi all
<fatejudger> well
<Sgeo> How can a package in universe become dangerous to use with the disabled root account?
<fatejudger> the password dialog comes up
<fatejudger> but when I type the password in
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hello Sgeo 
<fatejudger> the time dialog box doesn't come up
<_ray> fatejudger: did you upgrade to kde 3.4.2?
<_ray> fatejudger: wow mine doesnt come up either!!!!!!!!
<fatejudger> lol
<_ray> what the hell
<fatejudger> well this is frustrating
<fatejudger> I think I have the latest version
<fatejudger> I just burned the cd
<fatejudger> the day before yesterday
<fatejudger> or maybe it was yesterday...
<Tranquitos> _ray: mine also doesn't work... may this be a bug in kde?
<_ray> fatejudger: you can do a kdesu kcontrol and change it from there!
<fatejudger> that is REALLY weird
<Tranquitos> anyway, i use ntp to synchronize my clock
<Sgeo> !synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Tranquitos> but it's funny, i cant open that dialog
<_ray> yeah i use ntp too 
<_ray> so im all set
<_ray> but
<fatejudger> well I just couldn't change timezone
<fatejudger> which is why I need to get into it now
<fatejudger> it definately isn't 7:17 here...
<_ray> fatejudger: did you try what i said
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I just did sudo kcontrol
<fatejudger> from the konsole
<_ray> its a better idea to use kdesu
<fatejudger> that doesn't work
<_ray> really
<fatejudger> that sudo thing is generating a whole bunch of errors
<Tranquitos> fatejudger: what _ray means, is to use "kdesu kcontrol"
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> in the run command box
<fatejudger> right?
<Tranquitos> that's it
<fatejudger> password dialog box comes up
<fatejudger> I fill in the password
<fatejudger> and I get nothing
<fatejudger> I hate this...
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> now it works
<fatejudger> I don't get this at all
<buz> is there a svn kio_slave?
<fatejudger> ok, I changed the time
<fatejudger> but it isn't showing up on the clock
<fatejudger> can you guys get yours to change the time on the clock?
<Tranquitos> let me see
<_ray> fatejudger: you have to log out
<_ray> for it to change
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> I'll end the session
<fatejudger> and brb
<Tranquitos> _ray: i don't know... when you use date, it updates automatically
<_ray> Tranquitos: ive always had to log out when changing the time...
<_juan> hi
<Tranquitos> _ray: well, all these time issues seem to be as weird as me
<_ray> what distro do you guys recommend for an old amd k5 with like 65 megs of ram?
<_ray> Tranquitos: yeah that why i like ntp
<fatejudger> yeah
<Tranquitos> _ray: slackware 9, or 10
<fatejudger> that didn't work
<Tranquitos> _ray: will you be using x?
<_ray> what is the time there?
<_ray> Tranquitos: yes i will be using x
<fatejudger> here?
<_ray> yes
<fatejudger> 12:26 PM
<fatejudger> my clock says
<fatejudger> 7:26
<Tranquitos> fatejudger: check your /etc/timezone file
<_ray> fatejudger: go into the terminal and type tzconfig
<Sgeo> How do I use the default settings from KLAX?
<Tranquitos> if needed,  edit it and write which zone are you using, as a subdirectory of /usr/zoneinfo
<fatejudger> America/Los_Angeles
<fatejudger> that would point to PST
<fatejudger> which is what I need
<_ray> fatejudger: tzconfig
<Tranquitos> yes, that seems to be the best choice, _ray 
<Tranquitos> i didn't know that command... hehe
<_ray> i remember that command from debian....and it still works in kubuntu
<fatejudger> well that makes sense
<fatejudger> but my timezone is correctly set
<_ray> what
<_ray> really
<fatejudger> like I said
<fatejudger> I live in California
<fatejudger> so this would point to the right time zone
<_ray> set it for something diff and see if it changes
<fatejudger> alright
<Tranquitos> try "ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org"
<_ray> i had this problem in debian....i set it to eastern time and it was wrong....i had to set it to something bizzarre to get the right time
<fatejudger> Your default time zone is set to 'US/Eastern'.
<fatejudger> Local time is now:      Sat Aug  6 15:31:16 EDT 2005.
<fatejudger> do I have to end my session?
<fatejudger> it isn't showing up in KDE
<_ray> yeah i always have to
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> brb then
<_ray> Tranquitos: so you would say slackware for that old pc?
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> it worked
<fatejudger> I set it to US/Pacific
<Tranquitos> _ray: i'm using slack 10.1 on a celeron 600 notebook, and it runs flawlessly
<Tranquitos> mandrake was very slow
<fatejudger> you don't use kubuntu?
<Tranquitos> and i never tried debian
<_ray> Tranquitos: the pc only has 4 gigs 
<_ray> debian rules
<_ray> very similar to ubuntu/kubuntu
<fatejudger> yeah, so I hear
<Tranquitos> yes, i know, but i never tried debian on that pc
<fatejudger> so what package manager does kubuntu use?
<_ray> yeah... i tried sarge on that old pc and it was slowwwwwwwww
<Tranquitos> i've used Woody some time ago
<_ray> i have damn small on it now
<Tranquitos> well, you should use fluxbox, or blackbox 
<_ray> yeah ..... or icewm
<Tranquitos> when i tried kde 3.2 in that notebook, it took about 5 min to start
<_ray> im not a fan of flux or blackbox
<fatejudger> !synaptic
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<fatejudger> that's the gnome one...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Truth is, it's still better than kynaptic
<fatejudger> well last time I used kynaptic
<fatejudger> I erased like
<fatejudger> half of the packages
<fatejudger> konq was gone
<fatejudger> so was kmail
<fatejudger> and several other applications
<fatejudger> I thought I was commiting changes to only package
<Tranquitos> brb
<fatejudger> but I guess some are preselected
<fatejudger> I'm afraid to use it again
<fatejudger> lol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nothing is preselected when you open it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You probably erased something that other programs depended on
<buz> mhh how can i get phpize installed
<_ray> ok if i want to use kontact or kmail.....is there a free email service that will let me do that
<Tranquitos> _ray: gmail
<_ray> Tranquitos: is it free?
<Tranquitos> yes it is
<Tranquitos> but you need an invitation
<Tranquitos> if you want, i'll give you one
<_ray> Tranquitos: so how do i set it up trough kontact
<DVSoftware> hello
<DVSoftware> my friend has problems with kppp
<Rogue_Jedi_X> gmail is STILL accessible only through invitations?
<Tranquitos> it has a POP and SMTP adress
<Tranquitos> Rogue_Jedi_X: yes
<fatejudger> you can set gmail to work with kontact?
<DVSoftware> actually his pppd dies unexpectidly
<DVSoftware> with error message in console
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Are they planning to keeping it that way?
<_ray> any other services that i could use to set up kontact?
<Tranquitos> fatejudger: yes, you can, i have mine configured like that
<_ray> gmail you need an invite
<fatejudger> right
<fatejudger> they have POP support
<_ray> does yahoo mail have pop support?
<Tranquitos> _ray: give me your mail address, and i'll send you an invite
<DVSoftware> Couldn't find interface ppp0: No such device
<DVSoftware> Rogue_Jedi_X, i can invite you if you need it
<DVSoftware> Rogue_Jedi_X, no
<fatejudger> why are all of these boxes selected in kynaptic?
<fatejudger> I swear
<fatejudger> I'm going to erase all of my packages again
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No thanks, DVSoftware, but thanks for asking. I was just curious
<fatejudger> are the packages available in kynaptic the same ones on the online database?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yup
<fatejudger> hmm
<fatejudger> that's convenient
<fatejudger> I guess I don't have to do apt-get then
<_ray> fatejudger: how in the hell did you end up erasing stuff with kynaptic?
<fatejudger> I have no idea
<fatejudger> basically
<fatejudger> I was trying to compile gaim
<fatejudger> 1.4.0
<fatejudger> but it wasn't working
<fatejudger> it had a ton of errors
<fatejudger> I guess a whole bunch of stuff wasn't installed
<fatejudger> pkg-config
<fatejudger> a c compiler
<fatejudger> the new version of glib
<fatejudger> so I tried to uninstall the old version of glib
<fatejudger> and it basically screwed everything up
<_ray> fatejudger: why would you compile gaim?
<fatejudger> they don't have a binary
<DVSoftware> anyone?
<_ray> fatejudger: are you kidding!
<fatejudger> maybe for 1.1.4
<fatejudger> but not for 1.4.0
<_ray> fatejudger: sudo apt-get install gaim would have gotten you gaim
<fatejudger> I know gaim 1.1.4 is in the package manager
<_ray> oh
<fatejudger> I know it would have
<fatejudger> gaim 1.1.4
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I have no experience with kppp, sorry
<fatejudger> which isn't nearly as good
<_ray> whats the new version
<fatejudger> 1.4.0
<fatejudger> they're finishing up the summer of code on gaim
<fatejudger> and they're going to have NAT support
<fatejudger> and a bunch of other plugins
<fatejudger> realtime coding collaboraion
<fatejudger> *collaboration
<_ray> did you ever end up compiling it?
<fatejudger> I tried to ./configure
<fatejudger> and that's when it gave me all of those errors
<fatejudger> do you use kubuntu?
<fatejudger> I guess it barely has anything installed
<fatejudger> very frustrating
<fatejudger> compared to slackware at least
<fatejudger> that's what I'm used to
<_ray> fatejudger: did you get build-essential
<fatejudger> yes
<fatejudger> build-essential
<fatejudger> pkg-config
<DVSoftware> anyone knows anything about kppp problem?
<_ray> let me try and compile
<fatejudger> ok
<_ray> pop mail services SUCK
<_ray> fatejudger: did you try getting an rpm?
<_ray> or the autopackage?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> I figured rpms were only for the bigger distros
<fatejudger> like Fedora
<fatejudger> SuSE
<fatejudger> or somethign like that
<fatejudger> *something
<fatejudger> I have no idea what an autopackage is
<fatejudger> isn't that the universal package system
<fatejudger> for linux?
<fatejudger> that's supposed to "bring together" all the distros
<_ray> fatejudger: yeah i think
<fatejudger> or something like that
<fatejudger> I guess I could do that
<_ray> kubuntu is just as big of a distro as fedora and suse
<fatejudger> but I still would like to be able to compile programs
<fatejudger> I mean
<fatejudger> big as in size
<_ray> i can compile
<fatejudger> literal size
<fatejudger> do you use kubuntu?
<_ray> sure do
<Choubaka> fatejudger: install build-essential
<fatejudger> I did
<fatejudger> and I installed pkg-config
<Choubaka> and Ubuntu is a huge distro :P
<fatejudger> everything it told me to
<_ray> are you sure?
<fatejudger> yes
<fatejudger> I'm looking at the package
<fatejudger> right now
<fatejudger> in kynaptic
<Choubaka> Hm.
<fatejudger> it has the green box
<fatejudger> next to it
<fatejudger> no package silcclient found
<_ray> i just compiled gaim no problem
<fatejudger> well did you ./configure?
<fatejudger> this says I have an old version of glib too
<fatejudger> maybe you upgraded things
<_ray> you need the glib headers i think
<fatejudger> where is that?
<_ray> nevermind i cant find it
<fatejudger> I can't believe it didn't give you any errors when you configured gaim
<_ray> the autopackage works great to
<fatejudger> I'm sure it does
<fatejudger> but I still would like to know how to do this
<fatejudger> for future reference
<fatejudger> I mean
<fatejudger> I'm going to have to compile something sometime
<fatejudger> ok, I'm going to erase the old gaim package
<fatejudger> it says that there are 45 held packages
<fatejudger> or something
<fatejudger> what are held packages?
<jatos> hi
<_ray> hello
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Packages that need to be upgraded, I think
<fatejudger> ok
<Choubaka> Hum.
<Choubaka> They're packages that will not be updated.
<fatejudger> ah
<_ray> fatejudger: i like the autopackage
<fatejudger> that makes more sense
<fatejudger> the autopackage is nice
<fatejudger> but
<fatejudger> I still need to know how to compile stuff
<fatejudger> not everything will have an autopackage
<fatejudger> I still don't see
<fatejudger> how you are able to compile it
<fatejudger> and I'm not
<fatejudger> did you install any extra packages?
<fatejudger> or programs
<_shawn> hehe don't try to update kubuntu to breezy.... that was hell lol
<jatos> ah
<jatos> oh _shawn, you know I added the debian sarge repos's to be sources.list
<PieD> _shawn: is breezy usable yet ?
<_shawn> I couldn't get it to update lots of dependency issues
<_ray> fatejudger: most everything you need to compile will work
<Poromies> some parts of breezy are quite usable, to my experience
<_shawn> you can use debian repos's?
<jatos> yes but don't try upgrading while they are in your sources.list
<_shawn> oh ok
<supernix> anyone know anything about a mirror being down ?
<_ray> fatejudger: i see absolutley no difference in this version and the one from apt
<_shawn> Poromies, so you managed to upgrade to breezy?
<jatos> I got quite a lot of stuff from the debian repos however I left the debian repos's in my sources.list when I upgraded and the OS and this proved to be a mistake...
<fatejudger> _ray: there are a bunch of fixes
<fatejudger> _ray: I wanted to be able to upgrade after the summer of code thing was done
<fatejudger> _ray: to get the fixes
<_ray> fatejudger: u dont like kopete?
<Poromies> _shawn: nopes, i only took the packages i needed: new kernel and restricted modules for 3d support
<fatejudger> _ray: well, I've used XP for the longest time, and gaim has good windows support
<_ray> gaim is ugly in kubuntu
<fatejudger> _ray: to tell you the truth, I haven't have much experience with kopete
<_ray> i like kopete
<_ray> yup just uninstalled gaim......but that autopackage was really nice
<_ray> fatejudger: try and compile something else
<fatejudger> _ray: that autopackage didn't work for me
<_ray> fatejudger: what
<_ray> fatejudger: what was the error
<_ray> fatejudger is having very bad luck
<jimcooncat> do you have a noob channel?
<fatejudger> _ray: it just wouldn't start
<_ray> jimcooncat: whats your problem?
<fatejudger> _ray: actually it just opens a text editor
<_ray> fatejudger: you have to run from the term
<jimcooncat> I'm a gnome user, had bad experiences with kde on fedora, probably switching to suse at work. 
<jimcooncat> Want to know if kubuntu has a clean uninstall?
<jimcooncat> I'd like to get more familiar with kmail and stuff on my ubuntu home computer
<_ray> you mean clean install?
<fatejudger> kubuntu is exactly like ubuntu
<fatejudger> except it has kde instead of gnome
<jimcooncat> I've no doubt about a clean install, but I'm not sure I want to stick with it
<fatejudger> then format your drive and stick another distro on it
<fatejudger> _ray: I still can't run it
<fatejudger> _ray: I think I'm doing it wrong
<jimcooncat> you mean I should make another partition setup just for it?
<_ray> fatejudger: ok
<fatejudger> jimcooncat: you could
<_ray> fatejudger: do a sudo chmod 777 to the package
<jimcooncat> I was hoping aptitude would be able to remove all kubuntu-specific packages when I'm through playing around.
<_ray> jimcooncat: yes it can
<_ray> jimcooncat: if you do aptitude install kubuntu-desktop.....then when your ready aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<jimcooncat> I'd be able to do something like "sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop"?
<jimcooncat> cool, thanks _ray
<fatejudger> _ray: that autopackage is really neat
<fatejudger> _ray: I wonder how hard it is to compile a program for autopackage
<Sgeo> Where can I find information about .desktop files?
<_ray> fatejudger: you wont have to do much compiling....but everything should compile for you
<jimcooncat> Oh, what will installing kubuntu-desktop do to my gnome setup? Can I just pick a kubuntu session from gdm? Or will it install kdm?
<_ray> jimcooncat: you can log in from gdm
<_ray> jimcooncat: i dont think it installs kdm
<_ray> Sgeo: what kind of info?
<jimcooncat> good. another kubuntu install coming up. I'll see you folks laterer, have a great day.
<_ray> bye
<_ray> fatejudger: did it work?
<fatejudger> _ray: yeah
<fatejudger> I can't figure out though
<fatejudger> where it installed to
<_ray> fatejudger: in term do a ........sudo updatedb
<TestMAD> i need to stop using linux...
<_ray> TestMAD: whats wrong
<TestMAD> ive noticed that since using linux..ive been up to no good..hehe
<fatejudger> _ray: what does that do?
<_ray> fatejudger: now you can locate things........do a ....locate gaim
<_ray> TestMAD: no good...like?
<TestMAD> lets just say its sooooo easy to bad things with the right tools...
<_ray> TestMAD: oooooo i need to know how to do bad things
<TestMAD> and the *nix community has some of those "right" tools
<mikejoeno> hey guys
<_ray> hello
<mikejoeno> im trying to install kubuntu
<Rogue_Jedi_X> hiya
<_ray> mikejoeno: ok cool
<_ray> mikejoeno: are you having a problem?
<mikejoeno> but when i put in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it gives me:
<mikejoeno> reading package lists....Done
<mikejoeno> Building dependancy tree.... done
<mikejoeno> E: couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<_ray> !find kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.40 (hoary), Packaged size: 3 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<mikejoeno> ?
<mikejoeno> im kinda new
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What's in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<_ray> mikejoeno: did you edit your sources
<mikejoeno> no
<mikejoeno> dont think so
<mikejoeno> its in read only
<_ray> mikejoeno: in the term type.......sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikejoeno> int the term?
<mikejoeno> wheres that
<_ray> then uncomment the lines that say universe
<_ray> the terminal
<_ray> uhh
<mikejoeno> ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There you go then
<fatejudger> _ray: how do you remove gaim now?
<fatejudger> _ray: I'm going to see if I can fix kopete
<Rogue_Jedi_X> fatejudger: if you compiled it, go to the folder where you did that and type "sudo make uninstall"
<mikejoeno> ok now what
<_ray> fatejudger: fix kopete? whats wrong with it?
<_ray> mikejoeno: now in the term do .....sudo apt-get update
<seth_k> fatejudger, if you enable the hoary-updates repos, you'll get the fixed Kopete
<_ray> seth_k: what was wrong with it?
<seth_k> _ray, the version released with Hoary is now unable to connect to MSN servers
<mikejoeno> nothing happened
<seth_k> _ray, because of an MSN protocol change
<_ray> mikejoeno: now try and get kubuntu
<mikejoeno> ok
<mikejoeno> nothing is happening
<fatejudger> _ray: I told kopete to remember my password
<fatejudger> _ray: and now it keeps asking for this wallet thing
<fatejudger> _ray: to store my passwords securely
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I hate that. I told it to go away
<_ray> fatejudger: so either use it or dont
<fatejudger> _ray: I can't find a way to disable it
<liberandus> hiz
<_ray> fatejudger: go into kwallet from the menu and disable it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> _ray: Do you use kwallet?
<_ray> Rogue_Jedi_X: nope
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just curious if it was worth the hassle
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *it's
<Sgeo> In general
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Anyone know of a site where I could test out Kaffeine's integration with Konqueror?
<_ray> Rogue_Jedi_X: if you forget passwords alot it is worth it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Not for me then. Thanks for the info
<_ray> Rogue_Jedi_X: big-boys.com....not only will it test it but this website is sooo funny
<mikejoeno> ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Gotcha
<_ray> mikejoeno: did you install it/
<_ray> mikejoeno: did you install it?
<mikejoeno> no
<_ray> mikejoeno: why not
<mikejoeno> i still need help
<_ray> mikejoeno: whats the problem
<mikejoeno> now when i try to install it from the term, its says:
<mikejoeno> E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 permission denied)
<mikejoeno> E: unable to lock the administration directory
<_ray> mikejoeno: did you   .... sudo apt-get update
<mikejoeno> (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<mikejoeno> yeah
<Rogue_Jedi_X> _ray: Awesome site :)
<_ray> Rogue_Jedi_X: yeah i like it
<_ray> Rogue_Jedi_X: does kaffine work good?
<mikejoeno> ray?
<_ray> mikejoeno: did you   .... sudo apt-get update
<_ray> ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, like a charm
<_ray> Rogue_Jedi_X: nice
<mikejoeno> yeah i did
<_ray> mikejoeno: ok now do.............sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_ray> mikejoeno: post a copy of your sources.list in #flood
<mikejoeno> it does stuff, then ends at E: couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<mikejoeno> ok
<fatejudger> has anyone heard of problems using shitty dell sound cards in linux?
<fatejudger> the sound on this thing sounds all crackly
<_ray> fatejudger: get the new versions of alsa
<fatejudger> alsa?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<fatejudger> can I get that in kynaptic?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Of course
<fatejudger> nice
<fatejudger> I love these built in packages
<_ray> fatejudger: no you cant
<Rogue_Jedi_X> He can't?
<_ray> fatejudger: must compile from the website
<fatejudger> oh that sucks
<fatejudger> well lets see if that compiles then
<BTJustice> I like them too.  All kinds of crap to isntall if you want to, lol.
<_ray> fatejudger: get alsadriver alsalibs alsautils and alsaoss
<fatejudger> ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Maybe he doesn't even have it installed?
<_ray> it installs by default
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah
<_ray> but to get my sound card to work i had to compile the new alsa version
<fatejudger> how can I test my sound without a cd
<fatejudger> I can't seem to play CDs
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> at least not very easily
<fatejudger> the default player doesn't work
<segfault2k> hi
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hi. Nice nick
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Very foreshadowing and so forth
<segfault2k> ?
<fatejudger> lol
<BTJustice> I wish I could get my Sound Blaster Live 7.1 to work in Kubuntu.
<segfault2k> Rogue_Jedi_X: hi :D nice nick
<segfault2k> Very original
<segfault2k> :D
<BTJustice> Might anyone be able to help me with that?
<segfault2k> Riddell: hy man :D
<segfault2k> *hi
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Original? Dammit. I was going for the worn out and unoriginal feel
<fatejudger> _ray: do I have to turn on this "soundcore module"? 
<fatejudger> oh damn
<fatejudger> he left
<fatejudger> wtf
<fatejudger> oh you have to be kidding me
<fatejudger> kernel source?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What about it?
<fatejudger> it says I need to compile this into the kernel source
<fatejudger> doesn't that mean I'd have to reinstall kubuntu?
<fatejudger> damn this sucks
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nah, just the kernel-source package
<mikejoeno> ok now i can put my list on flood
<fatejudger> this thing is only a binary though
<fatejudger> there isn't any kernel source on kubuntu
<buz> there is
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> where?
<jimcooncat> fatejudger, slow down, it'll be ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There has to be. I couldn't have compiled my nVidia driver otherwise
<buz> you need o install it
<fatejudger> kynaptic?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Bingo
<buz> search in kynaptic for linux
<buz> source will show up
<buz> but probably the headers will be enough
<fatejudger> I'm just downloading the source
<jeff_> hey guys
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Close enough
<jeff_> im trying to download kibuntu
<jeff_> *kubuntu
<buz> good ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> excellent
<jimcooncat> I'm just doing it for first time now jeff_
<jeff_> but every time i try i get E: couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
* buz should buy apple stock
<buz> everyone who ask me, i tell to buy macs
<buz> jeff_: what are you running now?
<fatejudger> doesn't that mean his copy is messed up?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> buz: But that would mean even less games for me :P
<jeff_> Ubuntu
<jimcooncat> So do I. But I help the guys out that say "I can't afford a Mac."
<buz> bullshit
<buz> mac mini is 500$
<buz> and is plenty fast
<fatejudger> I don't like macs
<buz> neither do i
<buz> but they still beat win
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I like Big Macs
<buz> and linux aint for grandpa
<fatejudger> LOL
<jimcooncat> We pooor up here buz. We use 486's we buy for $10 from the dump guy ;-)
<jeff_> buz: i think i may be missing something in my .list
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Same here. If I'd have to choose between a Windows machine and Mac, I'd choose the latter
<buz> jeff_: WHAT OS are you running now
<jeff_> buz: i said Ubuntu
<Rogue_Jedi_X> [23:18:44]  <jeff_> Ubuntu
<buz> must have missed that
<buz> did you do apt-get update?
<jeff_> yeah
<buz> kubuntu-desktop should be in the repositories
<buz> what repositories are you running
<buz> using, more likely
<fatejudger> when I downloaded the linux source it just downloaded a tarball
<jeff_> no idea, i installed this for the first time this morning
<fatejudger> and stuck it in the src directory
<fatejudger> what kind of crap is this?
<jimcooncat> jeff_, I used "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" a few minutes ago.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Odd
<jeff_> jimcooncat: ill try it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> fatejudger: Try downloading kernel headers then
<jimcooncat> I got a stop a little while ago, asking if I wanted to use the gnome or kde login screen, I kept to gnome.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, and make sure you don't have "Download package file only" ticked off anywhere
<jimcooncat> It just finished now. I'll let you know how it went, jeff_
<fatejudger> it says it needs the source though
<fatejudger> in
<fatejudger> usr/src/linux
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, but like ray_ said earlier, it may just need the headers
<fatejudger> ok...
<jatos> is there anyone here who hates DRM?
<fatejudger> everyone
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Wuzzat?
<fatejudger> everyone hates DRM
<fatejudger> why is that even a question?
<fatejudger> Digital Rights Management
<fatejudger> it bars people from copying music and stuff
<fatejudger> hardware
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, that. Yeah, ditto.
<fatejudger> and software
<fatejudger> protection
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> hardware DRM will suck
<jeff_> jimcooncat: ok i just did the same thing you did, and its done already
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Say what? HARDWARE DRM?
<fatejudger> which linux headers do I want?
<fatejudger> there are like
<fatejudger> 10 different ones to choose from
<jeff_> jimcooncat: it said it couldnt find any packages that matched that name
<Rogue_Jedi_X> The one that says just linux-headers
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No nvidia or ati or fglrx or whatever
<fatejudger> they all say that
<fatejudger> take a look
<fatejudger> find -> linux
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Okay, gimme a sec
<fatejudger> kynaptic
<fatejudger> k
<jatos> yeah, anyone noticed how DRM doesn't work with linux?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> GAH! Sorry, not kernel-source, kernel-headers
<Rogue_Jedi_X> My bad, sorry
<jeff_> i think i may be missing something in my source.list
<fatejudger> ?
<jatos> oh btw, I have a solution to DRM
<jatos> sound cable, one end in sound out other in microphone
<Rogue_Jedi_X> fatejudger: Type "kernel-headers" in Find... I get only one result
<jatos> then just play the song and record it
<jeff_> guys it cant find the kubuntu package
<jimcooncat> It's alive! Kubuntu now lives on my machine, jeff_
<fatejudger> Rogue_Jedi_X: That's precompiled
<fatejudger> Rogue_Jedi_X: I need the source
<fatejudger> right?
<fatejudger> besides
<fatejudger> this one is already installed
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It is?
<jeff_> damnit i want some kubuntu
<jimcooncat> jeff_ did you get it?
<jeff_> no, it couldnt find it jimcooncat
<jimcooncat> jeff_: got a terminal open?
<jeff_> yeah
<jimcooncat> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hm, I'm stumped
<Rogue_Jedi_X> fatejudger: Could you check the version of your alsa-base package?
<jeff_> it didnt find the package
<fatejudger> 1.0.9b
<fatejudger> that's the umm
<fatejudger> driver
<jimcooncat> someone help jeff_ out with /etc/sources.list please?
<jeff_> i think i may be missing something on my source.list jimcooncat
<jeff_> yea im begging you guys
<Rogue_Jedi_X> The deb package? Or the source you just downloaded?
<fatejudger> the source I downloaded
<fatejudger> I have 1.0.8
<dreamwave> hi.  i just tried to boot the latest kubuntu that includes kde 3.4.2.  right after it starts kdm, it get 5 or more messages about too many processes being started to fast and that they are being delayed for 5 minutes.   then it just hangs there.  but, a ctrl-alt-del will start the shutdown process correctly and take me to a safe reboot.  no consoles were started at all.  what's going on?
<fatejudger> package
<jimcooncat> jeff_ I wish I could help you with this
<Rogue_Jedi_X> fatejudger: I'm stumped, sorry :/
<fatejudger> about?
<fatejudger> I still haven't installed the new driver
<Rogue_Jedi_X> About the kernel source
<BTJustice> If I go to /sbin and run "lspci" my SoundBlaster Live! 7.1 is found as a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS.  How can I enable it in Kubuntu so I can hear sound?
<fatejudger> oh
<fatejudger> kernel source
<fatejudger> yeah
<jeff_> will somebody please look at my sources.list for me and see why i cant find kibuntu
<fatejudger> I tried untarring it
<fatejudger> and it didn't work
<fatejudger> like
<fatejudger> it was missing files
<jeff_> jimcooncat, thanks anyway man
<jimcooncat> I must say that kubuntu is very slick so far, and thanks to you folks who helped me with it. jeff_ I'll look up your thing in the ubuntuguide
<BTJustice> jeff:  I don't think it is listed as Kubuntu.  You simply get KDE from Synaptic.  Not all of KDE, but like the core and whatever else you want.
<jimcooncat> jeff_ check out http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<jeff_> ok, thanks jimcooncat
<jimcooncat> sorry to any ops that dislike using the guide...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> fatejudger: Just untared the source myself. No problems
<fatejudger> well yeah
<fatejudger> I can untar it
<fatejudger> but it's missing a file
<fatejudger> I gues
<fatejudger> *guess
<fatejudger> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<jimcooncat> fatejudger, what are you installing, please?
<fatejudger> that stupid sound driver
<fatejudger> alsa
<jimcooncat> fatejudger, I haven't need to try this, but did you check out: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly  ?
<jimcooncat> It has an alsa install in it.
<jeff_> so this is what i should do jimcooncat?
<fatejudger> I don't think that's my problem
<jimcooncat> jeff_: works for me. If you don't use Backports, you should comment out those lines with a # mark
<fatejudger> my sound is all scratchy
<fatejudger> because I have some crappy proprietary dell-only sound card
<fatejudger> I have to get that alsa thing working
<jimcooncat> fatejudger: stupid q, but has the sound ever come out good out of this card?
<fatejudger> yeah, this alsa release I have on here
<fatejudger> is several months old
<fatejudger> no, it hasn't
<fatejudger> well wait
<fatejudger> do you mean
<fatejudger> like in Windows too?
<fatejudger> it works great in Windows
<fatejudger> but like
<fatejudger> that's because it has the right driver
<jimcooncat> I was wondering if it might be a hardware prob., that's all
<fatejudger> is there another source I can download?
<fatejudger> I don't think one is very good
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'd really like to help since I had the exact same problem on Mandrake and my Muse XL card, but I was lucky since the next version of Mandrake came out days later after I first installed it and after installing that, it worked
#kubuntu 2005-08-12
<McScruff> lo i mounted an iso image, how do i unmount it?
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> Riddell: awake ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> McScruff: umount
<_joe> Yo
<c0rrupt_> finally got this to w0rk
<c0rrupt_> hi i just installed kubuntu and my video card runs on the intel 845 chipset
<c0rrupt_> xfree86 i810 supports that chipset but im not sure how to get it working
<c0rrupt_> is there an easy way?
<gdh> it should 'just work' ... did you end up with 640x480 display?
<c0rrupt_> yea
<gdh> I had that, too - it's a known bug, I think...
<gdh> the fix is simple :)
<c0rrupt_> i need it on 1024x768
<c0rrupt_> heh let me know!
<gdh> "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<gdh> find 'Section "Monitor"'
<gdh> and add this one line
<gdh>         HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0
<gdh> save (ctrl-x) and restart X
<c0rrupt_> =-O
<c0rrupt_> tytytytyty
<gdh> did it work? :)
<c0rrupt_> dunno yet..
<c0rrupt_> im making changes
<gdh> it's something to do with the i810 driver not reading the monitor DDC data properly on 845
<c0rrupt_> ok ill let you know if it worked
<gdh> ah hangon, I have an 865... 
<gdh> ha, fingers crossed, then :)
<c0rrupt_> didnt compile..
<c0rrupt_> had to remove the line
<c0rrupt_> ill try one more time
<c0rrupt_> HorizSync 30.0 - 80.0
<c0rrupt_> right?
<c0rrupt_> doesnt have to have quotes..?
<gdh> compile?
<c0rrupt_> didnt compile
<gdh> what are you compiling?
<c0rrupt_> well
<c0rrupt_> it wouldnt run
<c0rrupt_> at boot
<c0rrupt_> i had to take out what i added
<gdh> Hm, e.h.
<c0rrupt_> hmm
<gdh> Section "Monitor"
<gdh>         HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0
<c0rrupt_> no quotes?
<gdh> just like that.
<c0rrupt_> k i will try one more time
<c0rrupt_> ah
<c0rrupt_> it works
<gdh> =)
<c0rrupt_> thanks man
<gdh> no prob
<c0rrupt_> having a problem with dhcpd
<c0rrupt_> it works but
<c0rrupt_> i have to run sudo dhclient in order to connect
<gdh> c0rrupt_: check Control Centre -> Internet + Network -> Network Settings 
<gdh> is eth0 (or whatver) set to dhcp ?
<c0rrupt_> prolly not
<gdh> in the 'protocol' tab?
<c0rrupt_> ill check
<gdh> you'll be pleased to know that the 'Administrator mode' button is broken...
<c0rrupt_> 0.o
<gdh> you need to run 'sudo kcontrol' from a konsole
<gdh> allthese are known bugs to be fixed in breezy :)
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<c0rrupt_> i should just login root
<c0rrupt_> i already added a root account
<gdh> and just hang a 'pwn me' sign round your neck =)
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<c0rrupt_> yea maybe your right
<c0rrupt_> ;x
<c0rrupt_> running kcontrol from console failed...
<c0rrupt_> couldnt not connect to x server..
<c0rrupt_> could not*
<gdh> yes, you have to run "sudo kcontrol" from a non-root shell
<c0rrupt_> ah
<c0rrupt_> i went root then ran kcontrol
<gdh> =)
<c0rrupt_> ok i thanks again xD
<c0rrupt_> time to set up wireless card
<c0rrupt_> =P
<gdh> erk :)
<c0rrupt_> rtl8180
<c0rrupt_> is the chipset
<gdh> I know nothing of them =)
<c0rrupt_> i know a little
<c0rrupt_> maybe my little and your nothing can get my wireless going
<c0rrupt_> =P
<caeza> hi
<caeza> im looking for help with kdm and kubuntu-default-settings
<c0rrupt_> does kubuntu come with Synaptic package manager?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yup, kynaptic
<c0rrupt_> same thing?
<Fraeon> Uh, nope.
<gdh> yes, but no, but yes :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Right, it's just the KDE variant
<gdh> It's 'Synaptic Lite' ...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Synaptic's still better though
<c0rrupt_> im trying to install wine
<gdh> or 'Synaptic: Fisher Price edition'
<c0rrupt_> how do i add repositories
<gdh> with a text-editor ....
<c0rrupt_> oh..
<gdh> yup, that's how advanced it is.
<c0rrupt_> hmm
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<c0rrupt_> im begging to wish i had synaptic
<gdh> there are plenty pre-defined -you just need to remove the # comments
<gdh> you can - just install it- it'll drag in the needed GTK dependencies.
<caeza> Fisher PRice edition, LOL!!
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I think I'd best let the big boys handle this :)
<gdh> caeza: ;) I'm surprised Kynaptic doesn't play a series of electronic tunes :)
<caeza> im trying to cutomize KDM but i cant... it still looking with that ugly kubuntu wallpaper
<_pax> gdh: I gotta ask you a favor, you still have the original /etc/apache2/sites-available/default ?
<caeza> lol... next Vtech kids computer comes with kynaptic too
<caeza> (excuse my english, i speak spanish)
<gdh> _pax: er, I use Debian proper for servers :)
<c0rrupt_> wines installing ;)
<_pax> gdh: samething
<gdh> c0rrupt_: you'll want 'winetools', too - it install IE6 + basic Windows DLLs for you :)
<c0rrupt_> im trying to get vent to run
<c0rrupt_> does it work on wine?
<gdh> _pax: not quite :) Debian releases last for 3 years+ :)
<gdh> v. important in a production server.
<gdh> c0rrupt_: never heard of 'vent'
<c0rrupt_> ventrilo
<c0rrupt_> for mic communication
<gdh> still rings no bells.
<gdh> ha :)
<c0rrupt_> mostly for gamers
<c0rrupt_> my friend has a ventrilo server
<gdh> that'll be why - something like 'TeamSpeak' ?
<c0rrupt_> exactly
<c0rrupt_> currently they only have a win32 version
<c0rrupt_> =\
<gdh> so you can shout at your friends and scream how you're going to 'frag their ass' ?
<gdh> sounds gripping :)
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<c0rrupt_> yea but we dont use it as much for gaming as much as just chatting
<pax> anyone have apache2 installed?
<c0rrupt_> its usually hard to understand what one is saying 
<c0rrupt_> talking out your problems are easier
<c0rrupt_> and more understood
<c0rrupt_> ;)
<c0rrupt_> understandable*
<caeza> anybody know about the kdm/kubuntu-default-settings problem?
<c0rrupt_> lmao.. turns out there is a linux version
<seth_k> caeza, with Breezy?
<caeza> Hoary
<caeza> and 2.6.12.3 kernel
<seth_k> and what's the issue you're experiencing?
<caeza> i cant customize kdm
<nocloud> is there a way to change the loginscreen so i don't get the default kubuntu thing?
<caeza> nocloud ask for me in an understable english xD
<seth_k> nocloud, settings:/System/ > Login Manager
<caeza> seth_k, that dousn't work in kubuntu
<caeza> doesn't*
<seth_k> caeza, it does for me?
<lgsobalvarro> aso caeza cual es el problemin?
<caeza> jejeje hola, que weno que hablas espaol!!
<caeza> seth_k yes, the login manager conf. doesn't works on kubuntu
<caeza> lgsobalvarro, que no puedo configurar mi kdm
<seth_k> #kubuntu-es if you're going to speak espanol ;)
<seth_k> caeza, do you have the kde 3.4.2 update?
<caeza> yes i have
<lgsobalvarro> seth_k: :-p
<nocloud> seth_k...where is the login manager....
<caeza> but the kubuntu_default_Settings package overrides my configuration
<caeza> always
<nocloud> yes!
<nocloud> same here!
<caeza> yes, same arround the world, i think
* seth_k wonders if he doesn't have that package installed and that's why it works for him
<caeza> kdm depende on kubuntu_defualts settings
<caeza> :(
<nocloud> i don't have any package installed either....
<nocloud> using the kde that came with kubuntu 5.04
<caeza> 3.4.0? is full of bugs
<pax> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<caeza> im using kde 3.4.2
<nocloud> i think i have 3.4.0.....
<caeza> yes
<nocloud> is upgrading difficult?
<gdh> 5.04 was the first Kubuntu so (major) bugs are not surprising :)
<gdh> Breezy in October isn't far away now ;)
<caeza> is there a way to make a kdm that NOT depends on kubuntu_default_settings?
<nocloud> hmmm, how tough will it be to upgrade to breezy in oct?
<gdh> nocloud: not tough at all - that's the whole point :)
<gdh> no need to reinstall your whole system every year (a la Red Hat )
<nocloud> so...what exactly will i need to do to upgrade?
<gdh> nocloud: full details will be posted at the time - but pretty much change sources.list, and apt-get dist-upgrade...
<_ben> what is the best kind of file to get for kubuntu (.deb,.rpm, etc)?
<nocloud> i won't lose any setting or installed apps right?
<gdh> _ben: if you're asking that question, then probably none if the package you want isn't already in the kubuntu archive
<c0rrupt_> gdh are the wine tools at the winehq site?
<gdh> the 'deb' will assume you're using debian
<Ben1842> hm....
<gdh> c0rrupt_: apt-cache show winetools
<Ben1842> so what to do when it's not included?
<gdh> Ben1842: compile from source? you could /try/ the .deb I suppose
<gdh> what's the package?
<Ben1842> it's a front end for dosbox
<Ben1842> thought I'd try it out
<Ben1842> I tryed compileing last night and it was a little over my head
<gdh> fair enough.
<Ben1842> I did it but I couldn't find the file
<c0rrupt_> hmm
<c0rrupt_> i have a windows license..
<Ben1842> and the guy I talked to on here said I shouldn't compile anyway
<Ben1842> so I was wondering if there was an alternative like and RPM or something
<gdh> Ben1842: Yeh, the compile will just put binaries in /usr/local/bin  .. (when you do make install)
<gdh> no, rpm definately won't help
<Ben1842> ok so what is my best bet?
<Ben1842> for an easy or simi easy install?
<Ben1842> of programs not in the apt-get library
<Ben1842> or is there an option  lol
<gdh> you could try the .deb they supply.. or compile from source :)
<Ben1842> I thought compile = bad  lol
<gdh> .. not much choice :)
<c0rrupt_> does kubuntu need a swap?
<Ben1842> nothing in usr/local/bin    from what I compiled last night    lol
<caeza> i think i will compile kde from the source
<gdh> .. or just learn how to use dosbox from the commandline
<gdh> ?
<caeza> wothout kubuntu's packeages and settings
<gdh> caeza: you're in the wrong channel ;) try #gentoo :)
<Ben1842> yeah I know   I can use it from command but typeing gets old after a while
<caeza> #gentoo? im not using gentoo :S
<caeza> im using Ubuntu
<gdh> ... yes I know :)
<gdh> recompiling the whole of kde from source is definately outside the (k)ubuntu  philosophy.
<Ben1842> ok so then things I compile go to the usr/local/bin   folder?
<gdh> Ben1842: that's the normal way - and /usr/local/bin is already in your default path, so you should be able to run the prog just by typing its name
<Ben1842> I see
<caeza> i dont care kubuntu's philosphy, i want to customize my computer
<Ben1842> ok thx alot you have been a huge help
<caeza> and kubuntu's kdm is not customizable
<caeza> =(
<Ben1842> it's not?        how customized do you need to get?
<Ben1842> icons themes  widgets
<gdh> caeza: How long do you sit and stare at a login prompt for?
<Ben1842> what else could you want?
<caeza> gdh: but i need the users list because my sister have 5 years old
<caeza> and she uses the PC
<caeza> and she NEEDS the kdm with the list
<gdh> caeza: I'll admit I use gdm because of that feature at work
<Ben1842> partiotion out windows for her    she's 5  
<gdh> so call centre operators who are too stupid  to remember their login name can choose it from a list
<Ben1842> LOL
<caeza> heh... i want she will use Linux from now =)
<Ben1842> well than she better learn to type  lol
<gdh> aye, before Billyboy has a chance to corrupt her :)
<caeza> I know that i see kdm just a few seconds, but is really really ugly on kubuntu
<nocloud> anybody notice that konqueror tends to take up a lot of ram and not give it back
<nocloud> and that eventually, ram usage in kubuntu gets higher and higher as your session continues?
<T-Bass> haven't noticed it.  you mean as your browse or what?  remember caching is a good thing.  no need to give it back unless something needs it
<caeza> yes, kubuntu is like windows with the ram :(
<caeza> i have to restart my PC every 3 hours
<T-Bass> in this case that's not an insult.  caching is a godsend.
<T-Bass> why restart?  exhaust ram?
<caeza> yes... it start using 220 MB with amaroK, Kopete and Konqueror. 3 hours later, ram usage is arround 450 -500 MB
<caeza> and im just chating
<caeza> and listening music
<T-Bass> but there's nothing wrong with caching.  not saying you aren't seeing a leak.  but caching is SUPPOSED to happen
<T-Bass> the more you use the computer, the more it caches.  disk writes, disk reads, anything it can.  that's the sign of a GOOD design
<caeza> but there are no reason to use 500 MB of ram listening music
<gdh> caeza: many of the mp3s you're playing will be cached in RAM. 
<caeza> it apeears to be a mac XD
<T-Bass> possibly.  but is it taking up the ram?  or is something else (like disk cache)
<gdh> caeza: If any real program wants RAM, the cache will be flushed out
<Octane> whats an edonkey client for KDE?
<gdh> kmldonkey ?
<caeza> i understand, but why 3 "little" apps uses 250 MB and Operating System uses another 250 MB. It's make no sense
<Octane> gdh: thank you
<gdh> =)
<T-Bass> there's nothing little about kde services.  unless you see yourself exhausing ram and dying because of it, it's doing it's job
<caeza> that's true
<caeza> well, really im not worry about rebooting every 3 or 4 hours. Windows needs to roboot every 30 minutes, lol
<T-Bass> it will TRY to fill up ram.  and then if it needs to it'll start flushing cache to load more active programs and swap the other stuff
<T-Bass> yuck.  you shouldnt' need to reboot.  in fact, you are slowing yourself down by "manually" flushing your cache.
<T-Bass> it was to re-cache everything and then you reboot and start over again.  :)
<caeza> oh i see. i have no idea about Linux, i just use it
<caeza> then, no more reboots
<T-Bass> cool.  well that's a good thing.  the kubuntu disk installer (and not handling RAID well) almost made me not use kubuntu
<T-Bass> but i'm glad i did (2 days now).  it's awesome .. mandrake/fedora/suse convert
<T-Bass> definately don't reboot.  as long as you have swap space, you'll be fine.  and it'll get faster as you use it (or so the cache theory goes)
<caeza> i have 1 GB of swap and 256 MB of ram
<T-Bass> you're fine then.  you'll run forever.  :)
<T-Bass> let the OS handle figuring out what you are using a lot.  it'll put the most used stuff right into RAM.  and store the other stuff for later
<caeza> oh, i see. then, reboot is very stupid :S
<c0rrupt_> can i install slackware packages?
<c0rrupt_> with kubuntu
<Octane> anyone here run kmldonkey on an amd64 machine?
<c0rrupt_> whats the command to redetect hardware
<c0rrupt_> like pcmia cards
<c0rrupt_>  can ubuntu use slackware packages?
<T-Bass> if there is a .deb converter for them, sure.  
<eNiNjA> have you tried alien? works in ubuntu.....
<gdh> slackware .pkg's are just tarballs
<gdh> mind, I suppose by that logic .deb's are just shar-archives.
<gdh> ignore me
<T-Bass> gdh: :)  dependencies are impressive .. slack doesn't do that, right?
<T-Bass> never ran slack .. well, once a million years ago (1996)
<gdh> slack has a faint idea of dependencies
<gdh> (yes, me too about 1996 :)
<T-Bass> i'm so impressed with the speed of .deb's (or apt-get, not sure which).  but .rpms from mandrake/fedora were so damn slow to install
<T-Bass> apt-get flies like no tomorrow
<c0rrupt_> ok?
<c0rrupt_> well
<c0rrupt_> that doesnt help me
<c0rrupt_> im trying to install rtl8180 drivers
<T-Bass> what doesn't?  alien?
<gdh> I did like Patrick's Volkerding's decision to jump eform Slack 3.6 -> 7.0 because MDK / RedHat were up to those versions :D
<c0rrupt_> tried using ndiswrapper and the windows binary driver
<T-Bass> why not.  he makes it, he can call it 0x5D if he wants
<gdh> c0rrupt_: a driver needs to be compiled against your running kernel...
<c0rrupt_> so
<c0rrupt_> i need to re-config my kernel with the driver and compile the whole kernel?
<gdh> so you'll need the source for the driver and at least the kernel-headers package
<c0rrupt_> have the source
<gdh> no, if the driver isn't a piece of shit, then the kernel-headers should be adequate
<c0rrupt_> ok
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<T-Bass> blech.  sounds terrible.  i'm so "over" messing with kernels.  i gave it up .. a million years ago.  :)
<c0rrupt_> well
<c0rrupt_> how can i use the kernel-headers
<c0rrupt_> there is no kernel source here
<gdh> T-Bass: Sometimes hardware gives you no choice
<gdh> my brain has just issued a shutdown notification
<gdh> so I guess it's time for bed.
<gdh> good luck with the driver :)
<c0rrupt_> eh
<gdh> nn
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<c0rrupt_> damn
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<T-Bass> gdh: i hear you.  i won't buy the hardware, or i won't install it.  at least that's what i've been able to do so far
<T-Bass> doh
<coolblue> how can i get default kubuntu desktop settings????
<coolblue> how can i get default kubuntu desktop settings???? i got stupid yoper's settings......
<coolblue> how can i get default kubuntu desktop settings???? i got stupid yoper's settings......
<jbasilio> coolblue: what default's are you looking for?  if you really want default, mv .kde .kde.bak and scrape stuff back in for your settings
<coolblue> i mean....i want kubuntu's...i got the previous distro's
<jbasilio> coolblue: right.  if you do "mv .kde .kde.bak" and log out and in again .. you'll get it
<jbasilio> coolblue: then you can copy back in your .kde/share/<whatever> bits in order to restore your apps ... kmail settings, etc
<jrattner1> How do you set up hotkeys in  KDE?
<Octane> jrattner1: in control center under accessibility
<boga> jrattner1: fing Regional & Accessibility and look for Hot keys somewhere
<Octane> or in the menu editor under each item
<jrattner1> i found that but its actually  a little confusing
<jbasilio> here's a question.  where are the menus stored?  i have this "lost & found" in my menu that irritates the hell out of me
<coolblue> mv .kde .kde.bak - in terminal? any gui way? what does this do?
<boga> jbasilio: Right click on KDE's "start" button and edit the menu.
<jrattner1> DO i want keyboard shortcuts or Khotkeys
<jbasilio> boga: well, i just want the "default" one.  don't want to edit individual users menus
<boga> some software not native to KDE must have been installed. Look for it and uninstall it.
<jbasilio> coolblue: it moved all of your KDE settings out of the way.  EVERYTHING.  as in all your user settings.  then it will rebuild when you log in
<jbasilio> coolblue: it depends on how badly you want the defaults.  you essentially have to reenter stuff like usernames/mail etc
<jbasilio> coolblue: but you can copy it all back in 1 at a time .. 
<coolblue> but only for konq? not for ff right?
<jbasilio> right.  konq and everything kde related (kmail, kopete, kwallet)
<jrattner1> KHOTKEYS is terrible
<jrattner1> is there a config file somewhere
<jrattner1> i just want to hotkey my browser and stuff
<dell500> i'm having a huge problem with my time being correct, how do i fix this?  it's on the right time zone and everything
<twidget> I'm only wondering: can you make Kubuntu appear to behave like Mac OS X?
<twidget> The dock and such?
<twidget> If not, no big deal, like I said: only wondering.
<jbasilio> twidget: i've seen screen shots that look like mac os x.  i never worked on it to figure out how they did it
<jbasilio> looks on kde-apps or kde-look
<twidget> jbasilio: thanks
<jbasilio> twidget: sure.  not much help though .. :)
<jrattner1> where is the configureation file for khotkeys?
<twidget> I'm also toying with the idea of trying Gentoo/GNOME
<jbasilio> twidget: you can pull down gnome from kubuntu.  easy.
<jbasilio> and you won't need to wait 5 days between package installations .. and your CPU won't fry eggs
<twidget> I think I'll try their live CD first, just to get an idea of what it's like.
<jbasilio> twidget: you do know in gentoo you recompile everything you want to install, right?
<twidget> I'm hoping their screen won't self-distruct 5 minutes into anything.
<twidget> jbasilio: I've heard that, but being a newbie, that really hadn't sunk in exactly what it means.
<jbasilio> the default ubuntu looks pretty nice.
<jrattner1> where can i get the ubuntu smp kernel
<jbasilio> twidget: it means every time you install something .. it'll take a LOOOONG time.  hours
<jbasilio> twidget: hours for big apps i mean .. kde would be days
<twidget> My screen turns to garbage within minutes.
<jbasilio> twidget: if you are looking for different "looks", play around with swapping in gnome .. apt-get install <gnome-apps>  
<twidget> like its copying from an offscreen bitmap, where there isn't one.
<twidget> It could be because I'm on an AMD 64
<jbasilio> twidget: what video card?
<twidget> Um... on the motherboard
<twidget> Asus ANI8-SLI deluxe or something like that
<twidget> I'm looking...
<jbasilio> twidget: ok.  didn't know if it was nvidia and if you had installed nvidia xorg drivers.  if so, agp can be an issue
<twidget> I haven't installed anything additional yet.
<jbasilio> twidget: was there a special kernel for amd 64?
<twidget> what's the package I should look for
<twidget> ?
<twidget> the CD I downloaded is for AMD 64
<jbasilio> oh, that should definately cover it then.
* twidget screams!
<twidget> Crap!
<jbasilio> did you google around?
<twidget> Slowly but surely, my windows are all turning to garbage
<jbasilio> maybe you're having a matrix moment.  :)
<jbasilio> can you find the mother board model #?
<jbasilio> and video card if possible
<twidget> Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe
<twidget> using the nForce 4 video on the mohterboard
<jbasilio> ahh.  so it is nvidia
<jbasilio> try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  in the "device" section, add
<jbasilio>         Option          "NvAGP" "0"
<jbasilio> this will disable AGP .. i had issues with this also (nvidia, not nforce)
<jbasilio> also, did you install the nvidia drivers?
<twidget> no, you know where to find the package
<jbasilio> if not, read ubuntuguide.org and do what it says to upgrade to the nvidia proprietary stuff ... do that first without the "option" line
<jbasilio> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<jbasilio> if you've never used ubuntuguide.org it's the most awesome resource around 
<twidget> how can I edit that file, again? (sorry)
<twidget> I'm at a console
<jbasilio> i'm guessing you don't know vi.  :)  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<twidget> anything other than nano?
<jbasilio> twidget: don't edit it until you do the upgrade to the proprietary drivers
<twidget> jeez
<jbasilio> i dunno .. i use vi
<jbasilio> the proprietary drivers will update it from "nv" to "nvidia" .. 
<twidget> brb, gotta log off so I read anything... for at least a few seconds
<jbasilio> not a big deal .. but try that first.  the nvidia drivers are completely different so that might solve it anyways .. no need to turn off agp and slow it down
<jrattner1> Has anyone here ever got KHotkeys to work
<nocloud> does anybody know how to change the default application that a certain file type opens with?
<jbasilio> nocloud: if you right click on the application->Properties->little wrench thing
<_andy> does anybody know how to change the default application to open a certain file type (sorry if i'm asking this again...i got disconnected right after the last time i asked)
<Dhraakellian> _andy, in kde, kcontrol > kde components > file associations
<Dhraakellian> (also accessible through Konqueror's settings)
<twidget> My power has been knocked out
<twidget> about 45 minutes now
<twidget> In vi, how do you save something once you've edited it?
<jsubl2> :w
<ilba7r> i am using ubuntu and thinking on installing kde so do you guys recommend kubuntu or just pure kde
<ilba7r> what is the adv of kubuntu setting over regular kde
<twidget> jbasilio: still around?
<hater2win> hey
<twidget> Do I following the last step http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver for kubuntu? Or is that just for GNOME?
<jsubl2> kubuntu too
<twidget> it opens up a new file, then
<_andy> i have a question about kopete....
<_andy> it doesn't seem to refresh my buddy list
<jsubl2> twidget, it is a driver for the X server
<_andy> it doesn't seem to notice when somebody signs on or off...
<twidget> Mmmmkay....
<twidget> When I do "sudo nano /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop" I get a new file. Is that right?
<Horizon> hello
<Horizon> would anyone here be able to help me with a simple kubuntu issue?
<seth_k> sure thing
<Horizon> thanks :) I'm a complete linux newb, so please bear with me... I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 5.04 and when I type startx at the command prompt, I get a 'no screens found' error
<Horizon> I think this may have something to do with the install and it not being able to recognize my video card? (ati x800)
<Horizon> I chose "automatically partition free space" (or something like that) and it made a 71gb partition and a 3gp swap partition on my 74gb raptor; I started the install after that
<c0rrupt_> ok..
<Horizon> sorry for the long winded explanation!
<c0rrupt_> when trying to login with kubuntu, i type my username and pass then login. the screen goes blank.. then i a few seconds later i am back to the login screen
<c0rrupt_> worked fine a little while ago..
<c0rrupt_> i went into a root shell
<c0rrupt_> then startx
<c0rrupt_> and it logged me in as root
<c0rrupt_> but i cant get onto my normal account
<c0rrupt_> anyone have any ideas?
<Horizon> someone able to help with a kubuntu issue? :)
<duende> ask the question, if someone knows the answer, they'll answer
<Horizon> ok, I'll copy it down
<Horizon>  I'm a complete linux newb, so please bear with me... I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 5.04 and when I type startx at the command prompt, I get a 'no screens found' error
<Horizon> * __Ace__ has quit IRC (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Horizon> <Horizon> I think this may have something to do with the install and it not being able to recognize my video card? (ati x800)
<Horizon> * __Ace__ has joined #kubuntu
<Horizon> * __Ace__ has quit IRC (Client Quit)
<Horizon> <Horizon> I chose "automatically partition free space" (or something like that) and it made a 71gb partition and a 3gp swap partition on my 74gb raptor; I started the install after that
<_hater2win> hmm
<_hater2win> not sure about that one Horizon 
<ThunderSteel> hi
<ThunderSteel> does anybody here know about the ubuntu services?
<ThunderSteel> would like to know about the large amount of services loaded in ubuntu/kubuntu
<bpuccio> anyone know why I can receive messages fine over IRC and other chat mediums, but can't with AIM over kopete?  I just migrated from gnome and gaim and everything else seems to work just fine in KDE, but I can't for the life of me figure out why I can't receive an IM, especially when the other computer is sending it across the room and i can see th messages being sent
<_hater2win> maybe cuz kopete is t3h suck and gaim will always r0x0r all s0x
<_hater2win> lol, just kidding
<_hater2win> uhh
<_hater2win> ive never heard of that happening
<DJ_Stefan0> Why is the ISO image corrupted?
<DJ_Stefan0> the i386 install thats officialy on the website
<DJ_Stefan0> i just downloaded it and burnt it as it is onto a high quality CD
<Horizon> here's another one for you guys then :) I'm trying to edit xorg.conf after a fresh install from the command prompt. My system won't boot into the GUI. I get an error "Could not open file for writing: permission denied" I'm logged in with the username/password I created when setting up the system (at least I think I am)
<DJ_Stefan0> it fails to load modules from the CD
<Borg^Queen> Hey people
<Borg^Queen> I wanted to varify something, If I wanted to bring kubuntu up to a devel plateform just for basic stuff like creating my own packages and the like. I could do that right, the packages are available
<Borg^Queen> Hmm anyone alive?
<Borg^Queen> Undead?
<DJ_Stefan0> or in a state of vegetation maybe..
<Borg^Queen> I knew I forgot one
<Borg^Queen> It seems like a dead night, 
<Borg^Queen> Not likely I'll find an answer. Good Night to you Vegetable Man
<ThunderSteel> hehehehee
<pax> anyone using apache2?
<twidget> There's a simple setting somewhere telling music apps and such to enable digital sound output. Anyone know where it is?
<twidget> I can't seem to locate it at the moment
<hater2win> whats command to delete a directory?
<twidget> Nevermind, I found it
<propagandhi> can anyone tell me if u should use an SMP kernel if u have a centrino
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> linux-686 works fine.
<propagandhi> ok, but technically  speaking would it support/benefit from a SMP kernel
<crimsun> no.
<propagandhi> ok
<crimsun> the centrino is a solution. It's a pentium m with an ipw2*00.
<crimsun> the pentium m is not smp.
<propagandhi> ok, excellent, thats all i need to know, thanks for the help
<propagandhi> so when compiling kernel from source i shouldnt enable smp
<crimsun> correct.
<propagandhi> excellent
<propagandhi> cheers for that
<crimsun> (not sure why you'd need to compile a new kernel...)
<nocloud> if i have KDE 3.4, is it worth my while to upgrade to 3.4.2?
<fatejudger> does anyone in here use Kopete?
<Jeezis> fatejudger: i tried using it early on when i first switched to kubuntu
<Jeezis> but i don't like the interface at all
<fatejudger> I can't message people in AIM
<fatejudger> like
<fatejudger> I can't receive messages
<Jeezis> hmm, are you sure you set up kopete correctly?
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I can message people
<fatejudger> if I delete their contact name
<fatejudger> and then reenter it
<fatejudger> I've just been using gaim
<fatejudger> it's much better IMO
<fatejudger> but the interfaces
<fatejudger> don't quite match that of KDE
<fatejudger> only gnome
<fatejudger> system tray icon isn't transparent
<fatejudger> things like that
<gman> .
<gman> hi
<LlukaX> hi
<LlukaX> does anyone know how to get a usb wireless connection to work in ubuntu?
<crimsun> should just work
<LlukaX> it wont detect any usb
<crimsun> not even the usb host controller?
<LlukaX> and also it freezes at bootup " loading hotplug subsystem"
<LlukaX> i have to control c out
<crimsun> is the usb net adapter plugged in during boot?
<Jeezis> like what protocol to use and such
<Jeezis> and are you sure you're logged in? can you see your buddy list?
<LlukaX> no, i unpluged it at boot
<LlukaX> still happens
<LlukaX> yes im duel boot
<LlukaX> im in windows right now
<LlukaX> dual >_<
<LlukaX> lol
<LlukaX> any suggestions? or links
<LlukaX> ?
<_ray> is anyone in here familiar with enemy-territory?
<_ray> ?
<TestMAD> no
<TestMAD> y?
<LlukaX> :'(
<TestMAD> whats wrong?
<LlukaX> cant get the net to work because my system wront read usb
<TestMAD> dont have any usb so i wont be much help
<TestMAD> sorry
<TestMAD> i wonder
<TestMAD> !usb
<ubotu> TestMAD: I give up, what is it?
<TestMAD> guess not
<TestMAD> y does it need usb?
<TestMAD> got a spare cat5 cable to use instead??
<_ray> TestMAD: no nothings wrong.....its just that i cant see any of the same games as people who play te game in windows
<LlukaX> too far away
<LlukaX> to use a cable
<LlukaX> its a D-Link DWL-G120
<TestMAD> i wonder if it has ro do with running linux client or win client?
<TestMAD> too far away to use cable..??] 
<TestMAD> how can that be?
<LlukaX> a cable
<LlukaX> well, i dont own the house to myself either
<LlukaX> so ... im stuck with wireless
<TestMAD> usb can only go 3ft
<LlukaX> its wireless
<TestMAD> ok..so whas the deal with usb then?
<_ray> TestMAD: it shouldn't becuase there is literally thousands of rooms with millions of people playing they all cant be linux users
<LlukaX> thats was what i could afford
<LlukaX> :/
<LlukaX> a usb transmitter
<TestMAD> ok..o you havee a usb wifi?
<LlukaX> and the router is a D-Link
<LlukaX> yah
<TestMAD> what kind?
<LlukaX> the router or the transmitter?
<TestMAD> trans
<P3L|C4N0> model of usb? dwl-120??
<LlukaX> D-Link DWL-G120
<TestMAD> and the router?
<LlukaX> not sure lemme go look
<TestMAD> n/m
<TestMAD> dont worry
<TestMAD> hold on a sec
<LlukaX> DI-514
<LlukaX> D-Link as well
<TestMAD> grr..i hate verizons dns server..it blows..i cant surf..
<LlukaX> >_<
<TestMAD> does any one know how to list usb devices off hand?
<P3L|C4N0> LlukaX, http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=268
<TestMAD> thnx for helping..im stuck in xp right now
<LlukaX> yes that the thing i have
<P3L|C4N0> this?
<LlukaX> yups
<P3L|C4N0> @google ubuntu+dwl-g120
<ubuntu-es> P3L|C4N0: Search took 0.025648 seconds: Ubuntu Forums - Networking: <http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-18-p-3.html>; Linuxant - DriverLoader for Wireless LAN devices - DriverLoader ...: <http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/wlan/changes.php>; D-Link Forum - User helfen Usern: <http://forum.dlink.de/post.asp?method=ReplyQuote&REPLY_ID=114667&TOPIC_ID=22569&FORUM_ID=20>; LinuxQuestions.org time (2 more messages)
<P3L|C4N0> an Linuxant?
<P3L|C4N0> --> Added support for 2.6.11 kernels.
<LlukaX> so um
<LlukaX> anyone know why it could be freezing at boot?
<_ray> ok
<_ray> u guys up for a question
<_ray> ?
<_ray> sleeping everyone?
<jloden> how do I disable any firewalling? I just want to completely open the computer a few minutes so i can verify the connection problem I'm having isn't from a firewall.
<ilba7r> jloden install firestarter
<ilba7r> then disable the firewall though if you installed kubuntu without the firewall it should be open already
<jloden> ok, will try that 
<Jeezis> i use guarddog firewall, it's very easy to set up and hasn't given me any trouble
<jloden> ahhhhh that was the name of the firewall tool I had before, I couldn't remember anything except the word dog in the name 
<Jeezis> yup, i recommend it :)
<_ray> ok
<ilba7r> jeezis firedog has some problems its harder to manipulate if you wana connect to a lan
<_ray> say i wanted to open a video file from konq... and i wanted it to open it with xine....but the deafault is noatun...how do i change it
<ilba7r> _ray i think right clicking on it than choosing openwith will do the trick you can also change it from the kde control center preferred appl
<_ray> ilba7r: yea i want to change it for good
<_ray> i dont friggin get it!!!!!!!!!!!
<ilba7r> what is your problem _ray
<_ray> ilba7r: ok.......i got it so xine is the default....and it works....but when i click on big movies it plays the mp3 file next in the list instead of the movie...if i right click and say open with xine it works fine
<ilba7r> lol _ray sorry can not help you there thats wierd
<_ray> ilba7r: yeah it really wierd...and it is an avi file...all my short avi files work fine but the long ones dont....and this is the same for any player....kaffine...kaboodle...xine...mplayer...and noatun
<ilba7r> _ray join ubuntu and post your question there there are more knowledgeble people then me there
<_ray> any of you guys try mepis?
<ilba7r> i did
<_ray> no good?
<ilba7r> it detected my hardware perfectly
<_ray> whoa nevrmind i dont like the idea that the latest release you have to pay for
<ilba7r> but the community here is much more better
<ilba7r> i had too many unanswered questions there
<_ray> yeah and kubuntu  is really good........ubuntu worked a bit better for me but gnome is so ugly
<ilba7r> _ray you need to get used to gnome to like it i was a kde guy myself
<ilba7r> now i hate it
<ilba7r> you just need to tweek gnome to your taste
<_ray> oh i like gnome.....very much
<_ray> its like a tossup right now
<Elsidox> u dont need to get used to anything
<Elsidox> kde4 is going to be gerat
<Elsidox> =)
<ilba7r> any way after too many unansered questions on mepis i had to return to ubuntu also they do not teach you there they act like windows just follow what they recommend blindly
<_ray> Elsidox: why is there so much hype for kde4 why is it going to be so good
<_ray> kde just looks so much better
<ilba7r> elsidox the problem with kde that i encountered is not looks its stability
<Elsidox> _ray: Because theres alot of rethinking going on
<Elsidox> ilba7r: I agree.
<Elsidox> ilba7r: I would be on kde right now if it was a bit more stable
<Elsidox> i prefer kde over gnome
<_ray> ilba7r: yeah gnome seems to be more stable
<ilba7r> elsidox frankly me too it has too many short cuts and better integration
<Elsidox> im currently running gnome but ever app I have open is a kde app. Kopete, kaddress, amarok lol
<_ray> yeah im gonna switch back i think
<ilba7r> and the fonts and look is not the same lol
<Elsidox> ilba7r: yes. I noticed that. I changed that right away thow when I first ran kde.
<ilba7r> basically my only problem is with kile and lyx which i use heavily and look really bad under gnome
<_ray> ok lets all just use xfce ........lol
<Elsidox> _ray: id do a fresh install of kubuntu if your going to run into kde. Ive ran into problems when installing from apt. It seems less stable.
<Elsidox> ilba7r: ive never heard of either of those programs
<ilba7r> elsidox do you prefer kubuntu-desktop or just kde
<_ray> Elsidox: no im gonna reinstall regular ubuntu and use gnome
<ilba7r> elsidox they are both front ends to latex the program i use for writting
<Elsidox> _ray: well that works to =)
<Elsidox> ilba7r: I like what the kubuntu ppl have done, But I prefer kde deafualts.
<ilba7r> _ray a little advise after you set up your pc use rsync to make an image of your home directory
<ilba7r> then if you did reinstall you can just retrive your old setting with a touch of a botton
<Elsidox> apt-get install lyx =)
<_ray> i cant do that now can i?
<ilba7r> you sure can if you want your old setup
<ilba7r> just create the image on another pc
<znh> [10:00]  <znh> !gnome
<znh> [10:00]  <ubotu> gnome is, like, terrible
<_ray> brb
<ilba7r> hopefully there will be no conflicts
<znh> rofl
<ilba7r> elsidox only if you use latex lyx is the best front end i found for it
<Elsidox> ilba7r: I dont do much writing. I just wanted to check it out. I like trying out new program i never heard of.
<_ray> wow xfce looks great
<ilba7r> ok then check in prefrences install recommended applications too
<ilba7r> for it needs imagemagick latex htmllatex and a bunch of other appl
<ilba7r> and its not too showy like Openoffice but much more stable
<Elsidox> ilba7r: I dislike openoffice. I like stable and simple. =)
<Elsidox> _ray: xfce is really nice. I would be using it if it had a better file manager. A better one is being developed thow.
<ilba7r> ok take care guys see ya later
<fre> kubuntu is great
<fre> thanks dudes
<znh> gnome
<znh> !gnome
<ubotu> I heard gnome is terrible
<buz> ROTFL
<mijndert> _O-
* znh hugs ubotu 
<Bubbling_Zombie> i lol'd
<Bubbling_Zombie> :')
* mijndert is downloading Kubuntu right now
<znh> mijndert: sweet :)
<mijndert> Oh, it's finished downloading..
<mijndert> :/
<Bubbling_Zombie> start panicking !
<znh> !kde
<mijndert> I've used Ubuntu (with Gnome) for a while, but KDE works better imo :P
<znh> mijndert: I agree, gnome is so slow with many applications openned
<mijndert> yeah :)
<mijndert> And I hate that you can't edit the panel that much as on KDE
<znh> !konversation
<ubotu> rumour has it, konversation is a popualr, powerful and user-friendly IRC client for the K Desktop Environment. See http://konversation.kde.org
<Bubbling_Zombie> !aspell 
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Bubbling_Zombie
<buz> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete is probably An advanced and comprehensive KDE instant messenger supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more; see http://kopete.kde.org
<znh> !cedega
<ubotu> it has been said that cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's a POPULAR SPELLING thingy :sop:
<znh> Bubbling_Zombie: why don't you add it to ubotu?
<Bubbling_Zombie> humn
<Bubbling_Zombie> where's his manual >_<
<Bubbling_Zombie> and besides, that was a joke
<Bubbling_Zombie> :p
<znh> Bubbling_Zombie: lol, just do this: ubotu: aspell is your documentation here
<Bubbling_Zombie> aybe later, dinner's ready \o/
<Bubbling_Zombie> bbiab
<znh> have a nice meal
<Bubbling_Zombie> thankyou
<znh> !welcome
<ubotu> znh: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<znh> ubotu: welcome is something from those weird humans - they never welcome me :-(!
<ubotu> okay, znh
<znh> xD
<mijndert> lol Dutch installation sucks :')
<znh> it doesn't
<znh> but english is more logical indeed :P
<mijndert> hehe
<Bubbling_Zombie> beh, fake alarm. dinner's not done yet >_<. 
<Bubbling_Zombie> wow, only dutch people on this channel :p
<Bubbling_Zombie> make that 'dutch speaking'
<mijndert> Dutch people are strange >.<
<mijndert> Just like me xD
<Bubbling_Zombie> they sure are :)-
<znh> we humans are weird, I agree
<znh> !human
<ubotu> znh: No idea
<znh> ubotu: human is != me
<ubotu> znh: okay
<znh> !human
<znh> :>
<znh> !human
<ubotu> from memory, human is != me
<buz> !dutch
<ubotu> buz: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<mijndert> lol
<buz> !swiss
<ubotu> No idea, buz
<znh> ubotu: dutch is a language that is spoken in The Netherlands
<ubotu> znh: okay
<mijndert> Installing Ubuntu base system.. :o
<jpatrick> o.O
<LlukaX> has anyone had their system hang at boot at "starting hotplug subsystem"
<jpatrick> no
<nikkia> oops
<nikkia> when you change your network architecture, its a good idea to update your system scripts :P
<incubii> lol
<nikkia> especially, if you happen to have ntpd startup in your runlevel scripts
<nikkia> since ntpd just sits trying over and over and over to connect if it fails because of, oh, for example, your gateway being wrong :)
<fran> Hi, how can tell kubuntu tu use the standard KDE menu, with kate and kwrite in editors section?
<znh> fran: you can edit that menu manualy, in kcontrol ;-)
<znh> chaning user, brb
<moshe> hello
<moshe> is auth.log where to go to monitor ssh connections?
<nikkia> yes
<moshe> thanks
<LlukaX> hey can someone help me, my box wont recognize any usb
<OculusAquilae> LlukaX: perhaps
<LlukaX> it also locks up at boot "starting hotplug subsystem"
<OculusAquilae> hm, have you tried the live-cd before?
<LlukaX> no
<LlukaX> err.. im not using the proper graphics driver either
<LlukaX> and its agp
<LlukaX> so there are a number of things that could be causing it to hang up
<OculusAquilae> hm, perhaps you can ask in #ubuntu, there are more ears and the problem would be there too
<LlukaX> but i cant use usb devices
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> don't know much about usb, my devices simpy work :-)
<LlukaX> im trying to set up wifi
<LlukaX> i have set up all the drivers and all
<LlukaX> but it doesnt know when the stupid thing is plugged in
<LlukaX> :/
<OculusAquilae> is it a wifi stick?
<LlukaX> usb wifi transmitter
<LlukaX> its supported
<LlukaX> i had to use ndiswrapper
<LlukaX> also when i type in hotplug
<LlukaX> in console
<LlukaX> the whole computer starts lagging
<LlukaX> and even the mouse jumps a bit
<OculusAquilae> have you other usb devices that don't work or have you typed dmesg in the console to see what happened after plugging in the device?
<LlukaX> no other usb devices are plugged in
<LlukaX> i even tried booting with no devices
<LlukaX> and it still freezes
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> does dmesg write something directly after plugging in the device?
<LlukaX> nope
<LlukaX> it cant get that far
<LlukaX> i have to control c out
<OculusAquilae> no idea
<LlukaX> :/ k
<OculusAquilae> perhaps you can ask in the ubuntu forum
<LlukaX> hmm
<LlukaX> well see, i searched the forum
<LlukaX> and many people have this problem
<LlukaX> but for different reasons
<LlukaX> and not one person has solved it
<LlukaX> :(
<OculusAquilae> hm
<nikkia> LlukaX: try taking off the 'quiet' command in grub's boot commands
<LlukaX> ok
<LlukaX> i'll try that
<LlukaX> brb ok?
<LlukaX> :P
<nikkia> that way, hotplug should report every module it loads, and you might be able to see which module is causing the hang
<LlukaX> thanx
<LlukaX> :)
<LlukaX> brb
<LlukaX> hmmm
<nikkia> any luck ?
<LlukaX> simply hangs up
<LlukaX> no explanation
<nikkia> are you sure its hotplug that's locking ?
<LlukaX> yup
<LlukaX> when i control c
<LlukaX> and get into kubuntu
<LlukaX> i typed hotplug
<nikkia> that doesn't necessarily mean its hotplug
<LlukaX> well
<LlukaX> it locks up
<LlukaX> like goes really slow
<LlukaX> when i type hotplug withing kde
<LlukaX> at boot up it simply freezes
<nikkia> hotplug isn't designed to be run on a system that's up, it will likely lock any system
<LlukaX> ok
<LlukaX> im on dual boot
<LlukaX> and i have 6 usb ports
<LlukaX> the 2 in the front arent connected to the motherboard
<LlukaX> could that be why?
<nikkia> shouldn't be
<LlukaX> k
<nikkia> its probably a module that needs to be blacklisted
<LlukaX> >_<
<nikkia> it happens sometimes, you probably have some hw that looks enough like some other hw to confuse hotplug
<nikkia> the trick is to find out which module is causing it
<LlukaX> k
<nikkia> which means turning on verbose mode in hotplug
<LlukaX> hmm
<LlukaX> how do i do that?
<nikkia> edit /etc/default/rcS  and change VERBOSE=no  to VERBOSE=yes
<LlukaX> and then run hotplug
<LlukaX> ?
<nikkia> no, reboot :/
<LlukaX> err
<LlukaX> ok
<LlukaX> i'll try that
<LlukaX> brb
<LlukaX> agp_intel_init
<LlukaX> sys_init module
<LlukaX> sysenter _past_esp
<LlukaX> kernel panic - not syncing fatal exception interrupt
<LlukaX> then it freezes
<LlukaX> its my video card
<nikkia> ahhh, the intel_agp module is not very good
<nikkia> add it to the blacklist file
<LlukaX> mm how do i add it to black list?
<nikkia> edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<nikkia> just add a single line with intel_agp on it
<LlukaX> um
<LlukaX> it says agp_intel_init
<LlukaX> add that?
<LlukaX> or intel_agp?
<LlukaX> :/
<LlukaX> err.. ok i'll just put both
<LlukaX> brb
<equex> heh this kbinaryclock is cool
<equex> using that instead now :p
<equex> saw a real one on thinkgeek a while ago
<apokryphos> only just realised that ubuntuguide also *only* recommended people to sudo {guiapp} :|
<apokryphos> Let's see how uncompromising he is ;-)
<LlukaX> wow
<LlukaX> thanx
<LlukaX> :)
<LlukaX> that fixed like almost all the problems on my system
<|nikki|> LlukaX: it worked then, great
<LlukaX> yup
<LlukaX> it even made my wifi card blink
<nikkia> the next step is getting the right video driver, and probably, using its AGP port driver
<LlukaX> which means its close to working
<LlukaX> well im not so concerned with that just yet
<LlukaX> i wanna geton the net first
<nikkia> hopefully, you have an nvidia card, so that step is really easy :)
<LlukaX> then i can figure that out
<LlukaX> nope :( ati
<LlukaX> but i have the drivers
<necrogami> Anyone gonna watch the Brickyard 400?
<_orange> mhmhmh
<_orange> ...
<_StarScream> hi guys, how do i tell my slaptop not to use dhcp
<m3pwns> ahh..switchin to KDE made mz daz..>(
<Wizzard> hi ppl
<guillaume> hi
<SudoPus> Been doing some googling to try and find the easiest solution to ripping and transcoding DVD to MPEG2 file....Unfortunately most everything I found was outdated by a couple years...anyone have Kubuntu specific programs I can install and use?
<leon> I installed a firewire card in my PC. When I try to capture using Kino it says that raw1294 module isnt installed or that /dev/raw1394 isnt rewritable. How do I find out what the problem is and how do I fix this? Thank you.
<c0rrupt_> hi im having a problem with kubuntu.- when i login with my username, all that happens is a console pops up locked in the top left corner.,
<apokryphos> c0rrupt_: before logging in change your session to KDE
<c0rrupt_> ?
<c0rrupt_> how
<c0rrupt_> it normally is kde
<apokryphos> in the KDM Login Screen, make sure Session is set to KDE, then login
<apokryphos> it sounds like you logged into Failsafe
<c0rrupt_> oh
<c0rrupt_> your prolly right
<c0rrupt_> -feels like an idiot, but goes and checks
<leon> cant setup my firewire card/camcorder to capture. Modules installed at bootup
<fre> someone tell me where my kernel source is
<znh> hm.. what device is my usb-stick
<znh> fre: usealy in /usr/src :-)
<fre> nope
<fre> root@flight:/usr/src # du -hs
<fre> 52K     .
<paines> hi
<znh> hi paines 
<Kamping_Kaiser> fre have you dlownloaded it then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *downloaded
<fre> the sources?
<fre> please tell me where i look to do that
<fre> where can i get them
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are in your repositries, but I'm not sure if they are on or off by default. try installing "build-essentials"
<Kamping_Kaiser> * no S on essentials
<fre> ok :)
<nikkia> znh, your usb-stick is likely to be /dev/sda*
<fre> can't find it
<fre> any tips on what to search for?
<znh> nikkia: yeah, I heard it already from someone else - thanks anyway ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> fre build-essential
<nikkia> znh, if you have other usb-storage stuff, it gets a bit messy, i recommend learning udev rule writing for that situation :)
<znh> nikkia: ok will do
<nikkia> znh: for example, on my system, udev automatically creates /dev/ipod and /dev/memory_card which point to the right /dev/sd?? file for the device :)
<znh> nikkia: that's sweet!
<znh> nikkia: but I have only one usb-storage, I think udev isn't really needed then
<nikkia> znh, yeah, then autofs provides /media/ipod and /media/memory_card as auto-mount points, too :)
<znh> k, another question - I find the default window decorations kinda boring.. where can I get some more?
<nikkia> kde-look.org
<znh> that's not always for debian
<znh> sources can't be compiled for a precompiled kde aint it?
<nikkia> as long as you have the kde dev packages installed, you should be able to compile themes, as they don't depend on kde sources, just headers/libs
<znh> hmm, what package is that?
<nikkia> not all themes require compiled stuff tho
<apokryphos> For styles and window decorations you'll need to compile, but they're very quick and easy
<fre> i can't find my kernel sources anywhere
<znh> !kde-headers
<ubotu> No idea, znh
<znh> !kde-devel
<ubotu> znh: Wish i knew
<fre> fye
<nikkia> znh, you should be able to install the meta-package kde-devel and get all the headers
<apokryphos> znh: sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<znh> thank you apokryphos 
<fre> i run the latest version with a 686 kernel
<apokryphos> nikkia: woo! I come in second and still get the thankyou :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: *grumble*
<fre>  /usr/include/linux/kernel.h, ain't that good enough?
<fre> nope apparently not
<nikkia> fre, what do you need kernel sources for?
<fre> compile ndiswrapper 1.2
<nikkia> if all you're doing is building modules, you need linux-headers, not the sources
<apokryphos> fre: did you sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 or whatever
<fre> i have no idea
<nikkia> apokryphos: kernel sources are overkill for building modules
<fre> used the Kupdate
<nikkia> !linux-headers
<fre> an't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/build;
<fre>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<ubotu> nikkia: I give up, what is it?
<apokryphos> oh, ndiswrapper
<fre> should i get the linux-headers?
<apokryphos> fre: yes, but the respective one for your CPU
<nikkia> ah, there it is, i thought there was a meta-package for it
<fre> sure
<fre> should i remove 386?
<nikkia> fre, yes
<fre> kernel?
<nikkia> fre, up to you, i usually keep it around as a failsafe
* apokryphos nods
<fre> :)
<nikkia> if you b0rk the modules dir for 686, the 386 modules are 'seperate' so they should still boot
<fre> thanks :)
<fre> yeah
<nikkia> (* except where you've blacklisted stuff with hotplug, etc)
<fre> worked :))
<nikkia> urgh
<nikkia> just spilt coffee all over myself and the keyboard
<apokryphos> :|
<apokryphos> coffee is hot too :|. Sticky keyboards suck. :(
<znh> ok another question, I made my panel 70%, and aligned it to the left - I'd like to put my XMMS at the right near that panel.. but I can't?
<apokryphos> znh: (i) you're using xmms? :| (ii) the application launcher, this is?
<apokryphos> Just drag it
<apokryphos> or, if you can't properly; Ctrl + drag
<znh> apokryphos: no I mean the program it self
<apokryphos> you want a shortcut on the panel?
<znh> apokryphos: nope, I want to put it near the panel, not on the panel
<nikkia> apokryphos: the way i read it, he wants :  [panel ................ ]   [xmms] 
<apokryphos> ahh
* apokryphos tests
<znh> nikkia: that's the right way to read it
<nikkia> i don't think you can do that
<znh> nikkia: aww :(
<nikkia> i think the KDE panels auto-move apps out of the way, even if the panel isn't set to 100% width
<apokryphos> works fine here
<znh> apokryphos: :-/ how?
<znh> it's like there is some invisible border
<apokryphos> just dragged it... do you have "align to grid" on?
<znh> where can I see that?
<apokryphos> Right-click -> Icons
<znh> apokryphos: right click on what :$
<apokryphos> desktop :)
<znh> I don't have a 'Icons'
<apokryphos> d'oh
<apokryphos> erm, are you sure?
<apokryphos> right-clicking on your desktop, plain background window
<znh> I disabled desktop icons
<apokryphos> s/background window/background
<apokryphos> ?
<znh> ok I enabled them, I have Icons now
<znh> I have have Aligned to grid off
<apokryphos> didn't know you could disable desktop icons, whatever that means :|. Where is the option for that?
<znh> Kcontrol->Desktop->Behavior
<apokryphos> and, surely by disabling desktop icons that would mean...... you have no icons on the desktop. Yet you had xmms?
<nikkia> i need to sort out my desktop
<nikkia> i have about 400 .jpg files in my desktop :/
<apokryphos> I have...... none :P
<znh> nikkia: start making a porn directory :P
<znh> apokryphos: I have xmms yes?
<nikkia> znh, um, an ok idea, but i don't think i'd call cd labels 'porn'
<znh> porn is a user defined word :-P
<znh> w/e
<apokryphos> znh: (i) you should really not be using xmms, but (ii) if displaying icons on the desktop is *disabled*, how did you have it there?
<znh> apokryphos: I don't want to move a xmms icon, xmms it self!
<apokryphos> ohhh
<znh> ;-)
<znh> but what would you suggest to use instead of XMMS?
<apokryphos> amaroK, of course
<znh> amarok crashes on start :-/ (it did work for a while -_-')
<apokryphos> nikkia: is that what you meant earlier, too? Not the icon
<nikkia> apokryphos: actually, noatun is a better replacement candidate for xmms
<apokryphos> heh, I've been lost indeed :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> nikkia: surely not
<nikkia> apokryphos: if you're replacing xmms' functionality, yes
<nikkia> amarok is a great itunes replacement, but itunes != winamp/xmms/etc
<apokryphos> nikkia: the average person has xmms to play mp3 files :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: different tools, slightly different jobs :)
<apokryphos> Though, I know zero people who use noatun for mp3s, other than those who claim so on the website.
<nikkia> i have been, recently
<nikkia> not with mp3s, tho, but doing the same job as i would with xmms/bmp
<znh> I am off for dinner
<apokryphos> nikkia: what like?
<nikkia> (since i discovered that a fully pimped out kdelibs can handle *lots* of audio formats :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: flac, aac, ape
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> nikkia: your average user (xmms user, even) does not know what they are
<apokryphos> you'd really recommend they use noatun over amarok? :S
<nikkia> apokryphos: my puzzle remains.....
<twidget> I'm trying to rip a CD, but kAudioCreator says the Lame encoder can't be found. Am I doing something wrong?
<nikkia> apokryphos: if noatun via kdelibs can get tags from, and handle, aac, why can't amarok ?
<nikkia> twidget: yes, you don't have lame installed, most likely
<apokryphos> nikkia: when I see someone saying they use xmms, I see  xmms = application to play mp3s. So, saying "what's better", I generally always say amarok
<apokryphos> nikkia: I have no idea, I've never tried. Can it not?
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, amarok can't handle aac natively at all
<nikkia> apokryphos: if you use the gstreamer output, it can play them, but not handle them in the collection
<nikkia> apokryphos: as i said, noatun can get tags and everything via kdelibs, so why isn't amarok using kdelibs for MM file access?
<apokryphos> nikkia: you're asking the wrong person :)
* nikkia bets its NIH syndrome :/
<apokryphos> a good question to ask them, for sure.
<apokryphos> national insurance hyperdrive, of course.
<nikkia> apokryphos: i consider amarok development dead, tbh
<twidget> nikkia: yep. I thought it was, though.
<nikkia> sure, it plods on a little, but noone ever seems to do anything to the millions of reported issues/bugs/feature-requests
<nikkia> apokryphos: instead, they concentrate on utterly important things like replacing the splash screen, again :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: if anyone asked me a single app as an example of "active devs", amarok comes first to mind. So, suffice it tosay, I have no idea what you're talking about :P
<twidget> Is there a WinAmp for Linux? ;)
<twidget> LinuxAmp?
<buz> amarok? xmms? juk? noatun?
<Kaiser_sleep1> xmms or beep media player
<nikkia> apokryphos: really? nothing much seems to have changed in 1.3beta since 1.2beta, to me
<apokryphos> nikkia: that's unfair, they've done *so* much more than that. No other player has half the features it has, really. Maybe juk :P
<twidget> I was commenting on the conversation
<buz> the cover fetching feature rocks
* ztonzy gets crashes in debian as well... heh -_-
<twidget> I'm using amarok ATM, but may change
<apokryphos> nikkia: in 1.3b3 alone: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/57/66/
<nikkia> buz, hardly innovative :P
<buz> mhh but it works ;)
<apokryphos> nikkia: I've been using it since 1.0, so perhaps that's why. Still. I see new features all the time.
<fre> fye
<nikkia> apokryphos: most of that list is eye-candy :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: point remains, evidently it's not development dead. 1.2 amaroK only had 3 backends
<apokryphos> it has 6 or something now
<nikkia> apokryphos: i didn't say it was development dead, i said i consider it development dead
<twidget> Is there something akin to Quicken in Lunix?
<apokryphos> nikkia: because they only add new features? :|
<fre> fye
<twidget> Linux, rather
<nikkia> apokryphos: based on the premise that there are playback issues that have been hanging around since 1.1
<apokryphos> nikkia: seems like a seriously big leap
<apokryphos> playback issue since 1.1 -> dev dead
<apokryphos> I do wonder how they get so much development done, though, really. They're in the channel 24-7
<nikkia> apokryphos: call me old fashioned, but i consider 'playback' the principle core of a media player, not eye candy
<nikkia> apokryphos: and yes, that means i do find the new BMP fork amusing
<apokryphos> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree, since I can't see one lingering issue as being indicative of dev deadness
<apokryphos> they're quite alive, I assure you -- you can talk to them :D
<nikkia> not one, several
<apokryphos> nikkia: I have no idea about the issues; perhaps they have reasons. Why not ask them? :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: ar well, I'm off for a nap before work. See you later. :)
<znh> hmm.. are there variants for 'kicker' ?
<znh> brb switching to faster freenode server
<znh> hehe from 130ms lag to 20ms
<twidget> How would I install this? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4708&package_id=4715&release_id=345726
<incinerator> oh please, that's in universe
<twidget> sorry, I'm new to Linux in general and kubuntu in particular
<incinerator> just a sec
<incinerator> woot? newbs? in irc?
<incinerator> ;-)
<twidget> yeah, I'll admit it
<dutch> ya gotta start some place, just like the rest of the ppl in this channel :)
<twidget> yep, that's my attitude
<twidget> I'm a regular in #wordpress, and we try not to trash newbs too bad
<incinerator> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dutch> I've been banging my head on this stuff for 2 years now, and still don't know my ass from a hole in the ground...
<incinerator> e.g. kdesu kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<twidget> I've got the extra repositories
<twidget> what's in under?
<twidget> it
<incinerator> then just run kynaptic or sudo apt-get install kmymoney2
<twidget> okay
<incinerator> btw, kynaptic is in the "System" section of the kde menu
<twidget> there it goes
<twidget> thanks
<incinerator> don't use kpackage!
<incinerator> np
<twidget> I'm getting the hang of knaptic
<incinerator> btw, always worth to look at the wiki and kudos in particular
<incinerator> it sucks
<incinerator> i'd rather use apt-get directly
<incinerator> but well, me's a long time debian user
<twidget> I feel a Sunday afternoon nap about to overtake me
<incinerator> btw, http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<incinerator> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf.html
<incinerator> bookmarke these two pages at once ;-)
<twidget> Doing so
<twidget> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/amd64.html#amd64 w00t!
<twidget> That's what I've been looking for!
<twidget> Only one entry :(
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<incinerator> well, if it's not there you should try the unofficial ubuntu faq or the wiki
<incinerator> quite much of the stuff applies to kubuntu, as well
<twidget> Anything about not being able to access the hardware clock or some nonsense?
<twidget> Well, between nodding off and both my cats acting sleepy, apparently a Sunday afternoon nap is a must, bbl
<Edddie> I'm having a problem with changing date/time, it crashes after I enter my password
<lluka> YAY!
<lluka> :D:D:D:D:D
<lluka> hey is there somtehign similar to mandrakes urpmi
<lluka> for kubuntu?
<lluka> hello? :/
<lluka> how do i install rpm
<lluka> with kubuntu
<lluka> >_<
<bbailey> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<lluka> :/
<lluka> is there anything that can install dependencies
<lluka> through the net
<lluka> like mandrake has?
<buz> apt-get build-dep someapp?
<buz> mhh ah no
<buz> overkill for rpms
<lluka> im trying to get rosegarden4 installed
<lluka> :/
<buz> oh bloody hell
<buz> i accidentally installed the czech version of oo2
<lluka> hey how do i switch sound cards in alsamixer?
<jharrison> howdy
<jharrison> does kubuntu have system tools like in the normal ubuntu?
<buz> if they arent gnome specific, yes
<jharrison> like the ubuntu update manager?
<buz> never heard of that one
<buz> we have kynaptic and apt-get ;)
<jharrison> so to update the system use kynaptic?
<buz> yes
<jharrison> also I have the unable to access /dev/dsp error upon logging into kde
<buz> mhh no idea about that
<lluka> i have 2 sound cards
<lluka> and i only want to use 1
<lluka> :/
<lluka> the onboard doesnt work
<lluka> :/
<jharrison> I have an audigy 2
<jharrison> the user is a part of the audio group
<jharrison> not sure why there are errors about unable to access /dev/dsp
<jharrison> sound server fails and is using null
<jharrison> maybe updates will fix it
<lluka> that happens to me when i try to switch cards
<_mark> hello anyone... I need help installing a fuji (usb) kamera). none of the supplied drivers "fits" my camera. (FujiFinePix 1400Zoom).One website saysI need to alter the kernel sources. How is this down under kubuntu?
<_mark> Testing to see if I am "really" connected.... Is anybody out there ????
<Jeevan> no
<_mark> Thanks!
<Jeevan> you're the only one left on this planet
<_mark> Ha Ha....
<_mark> Ok. I'mwondering if anyone can help me get a camera installed?
<Jeevan> hmm, the package tree already has KDE 4.x in there?
<brk3> could anyone tell me what they think of this laptop..?
<brk3> http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/product_detail.do?product_code=EC356UA%23ABA&tab=overview&storeName=&landing=&category=&subcat1=&catLevel=#defaultAnchor
<Jeevan> looks to be fine brk3 
<Jeevan> i'd check if that wireless card is supported in linux though
<brk3> Jeevan: thanks. thats what im trying to check now
<brk3> laptop seem fairly good specs for that price though ya?
<Jeevan> also, if they have nvidia graphics card option, i'd go with that
<Jeevan> yeah price seems right
<brk3> you have a laptop yourself?
<Jeevan> a powerbook yes
<brk3> work well with kubuntu?
<Jeevan> haven't tried
<Jeevan> i use ubuntu on my desktop
<Jeevan> which i'm on right now and which i use the most
<Jeevan> the powerbook has staye on os x
<brk3> ah
<Jeevan> from what i hear the wireless card doesn't work with ubuntu on the powerbook
<brk3> forgot
<_mark> Does anyoneknow how to add a new device under /dev ? don'thave "makedev" for some reason...
<brk3> i really want wlan to work
<Jeevan> they're reverse engineering the card and making progress though
<brk3> would be so cook
<Jeevan> yep
<brk3> *cool
<Jeevan> wireless is very important on a laptop :)
<brk3> why isnt there more linux supprot then
<brk3> i would've thought it would be top priority
<PieD> brk3: linux supports wireless without any problem
<Jeevan> because the vendors don't release the drivers
<PieD> if you have the drivers
<Jeevan> so linux devs have to reverse engineer those things basically
<brk3> Jeevan: ya but thats the same for alot of stuff
<Jeevan> which is not an easy task
<brk3> such a pity
<PieD> brk3: not really
<Jeevan> 'same for a lot of stuff'?
<brk3> well
<brk3>  was the same
<Jeevan> i've found linux to have excellent support for the hardware i purchase
<PieD> wireless cards are more problematic : a lot of chipsets, no standard way of accessing features...
<brk3> but devs got it sorted
<Jeevan> the only thing I've had a problem with is wireless
<brk3> so whats the deal with this ndiswrapper thing
<brk3> is it good?
<Jeevan> it works
<PieD> Jeevan: not for me, I've got 1 peripheral not working out of the box with ubuntu : my wireless card
<PieD> the driver isn't provided with ubuntu
<PieD> ndiswrapper is dangerous
<brk3> why
<Jeevan> PieD:  i said "the only thing I've had a problem with is wireless" ;)
<brk3> i keep hearing it is
<brk3> but not why
<Jeevan> how is it dangerous?
<Jeevan> from what i've heard it works fine
<Jeevan> not the ideal solution of course
<Jeevan> but better thannothing
<PieD> 1- You launch unknown drivers
<PieD> 2- Only available on x86
<PieD> 3- Hardware makers are going to say : "our wireless card works on linux", while it's using ndiswrapper
<PieD> 4- It's slow
<Jeevan> 1) If you're calling drivers provided by the vendors, unknown, then i'm not sure how much more known you can get
<Jeevan> 2) True but not a problem for many
<Jeevan> especially considering apple is moving to x86 too now ;)
<Jeevan> 3) No they won't officially say that  because that brings support responsibilities
<PieD> Jeevan: and AMD64 ?
<Jeevan> 4) Haven't tried it myself but haven't heard complaints in that area
<PieD> it can't be fast
<PieD> it's emulation
<Jeevan> not really
<brk3> later dudes
<Jeevan> it's a wrapper
<Jeevan> not emulation
<PieD> emulation will never be able to do better than native
<Jeevan> there is a significant difference
<PieD> it will be slower
<PieD> you have to translate the driver calls
<Jeevan> slower than not using a wrapper of couse but it's far from emulation
<PieD> you also have to implement the stupid ntkernel dcalls
<nocloud> if i have KDE 3.4, is it worth my while to upgrade to 3.4.2?
<PieD> yes
<PieD> especially if you use akregator, konqueror and kpdf
<nocloud> can you tell me how to upgrade?
<PieD> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<Jeevan> always good to upgrade to the minor point releases nocloud 
<Jeevan> usually bugfixes and performance improvements
<PieD> (big performance improvements on akregator...)
<Jeevan> PieD:  are you seeing kde 4 in your apt tree?
<nocloud> okay, so i need to add one line to my sources.list file right?
<Poromies> hoi, guys and galls.. anyone have any idea why i get only errors when i add those kde 342 repos to my sources? .. or, i get error saying that my arch (amd64) is not supported?
<PieD> Jeevan: who were enough silly to create KDE4 packages yet ???
<PieD> nocloud: yes
<Jeevan> no idea but i'm seeing it in my apt tree PieD 
<PieD> and then you start upgrade
<Jeevan> unless i'm reading it wrong
<PieD> ho, kdelibs4 ?
<Jeevan> 'kdelibs4'
<PieD> that's a stupid debian package name
<Jeevan> yeah
<nocloud> what do i do after i have added that line? can i find the package through kynaptic?
<PieD> I really don't no why they call it that way
<Jeevan> PieD:  what do you mean?
<Jeevan> is that just 3.4.2?
<PieD> it's kdelibs 3.4.2
<Jeevan> lol
<PieD> they do that since I discovered debian, and probably before
<Jeevan> i came from gentoo so I figured it's version 4
<PieD> (so KDE 3.2.2...)
<PieD> nocloud: I won't help you with kynaptic, too hard to explain (I'm not used to it))
<PieD> here are the command lines :
<PieD> sudo apt-get update
<PieD> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jeevan> (gentoo has kde 4.x in the portage tree masked)
<nocloud> can somebody tell me how to become root user to i can edit the sources file?
<Jeevan> PieD:  so in debian, the number in the package names themselves don't matter?
<Jeevan> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list nocloud 
<PieD> Jeevan: exactly
<Jeevan> good to know, that could have led to more confusion down the line thanks
<nocloud> just out of curiosity, what does vim mean/do?
<Jeevan> gentoo is the opposite
<PieD> vim is a text editor
<nocloud> ah, gotcha...so, i could type kate instead of vim and it would still work?
<Jeevan> substitute vim with 'nano' if you haven't used it nocloud 
<Jeevan> yeah
<nocloud> so, just for final clarification, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list works
<Jeevan> it should yes nocloud 
<nocloud> allright, off to try it out, thanks guys
<Jeevan> i wonder why he needs to disconnect to do a apt-get upgrade
<nocloud> i tried using sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and still don't have access to write to sources.list
<nocloud> does anybody know of anything else i can do so i can write to that file?
<Pierre-Yves> kdesudo kwrite ?
<linescanner> any one using Kontact to connect to a Kolab 2 server ?
<nocloud> i used the command "sudo su - " to become root
<nocloud> now, i am having trouble opening the sources.list file
<arnaud> Bonsoir
<arnaud> hello
<arnaud> Christophe971> t'es  Point--Pitre?
<dragec> Hi all
<dragec> I have big problems with my kubuntu
<dragec> In fact, with apt-get
<dragec> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing mplayer-386 (--remove):
<dragec>  files list file for package `memtest86+' is missing final newline
<dragec> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing mplayer-386 (--remove):
<dragec>  files list file for package `memtest86+' is missing final newline
<dragec> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<dragec> And I can't do anything
<crimsun> erm, what did you do to /var/lib/dpkg/info/ ?
<dragec> Already tried to upgrade all packages
<dragec> Dunno
<dragec> A lot of files in there
<dragec> What could I've done?
<dragec> Already tried to upgrade all packages, apt downloads them, but cannot install them because of upper error.
<dragec> Also tried to reinstall memtest86+ package, but same thing happens
<dragec> So, what now?
<dragec> I can't remove, install, or upgrade anything
<uniq> try do add a final new line to /var/lib/dpkg/info/memtest86+.list
<dragec> Always above error appears
<dragec> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing mplayer-386 (--remove):
<dragec>  files list file for package `memtest86+' contains empty filename
<dragec> Ok, can someone DCC memtest86+.list file to me?
<uniq> removbe the final blank line, and save.
<dragec>  files list file for package `libelfg0' is missing final newline
<dragec> Shit
<dragec> So what, every file misses final newline??
<uniq> heh.. try to do the same with that then.. i do not have that problem,.. then again i'm on a stable hoary system right now.
<dragec> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing mplayer-386 (--remove):
<dragec>  files list file for package `linux-386' is missing final newline
<dragec> Arrrghhhhhhhh
<_jd> how do I right click on a mac?
<|rockinnerd|> _jd, hold down button
<uniq> f12
<|rockinnerd|> oops, thats in OS X
<_jd> i mean in kubuntu
<dragec> After fixing /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-386.list, this error appears
<dragec> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing mplayer-386 (--remove):
<dragec>  files list file for package `libreadline4' is missing final newline
<dragec> Holy crap
<dragec> I'll have to fix all files one by one?
<|rockinnerd|> Linux Journal Is Currently Unavailable Due to a Denial of Service (DoS) Attack
<|rockinnerd|> Sorry for any inconvenience.
<|rockinnerd|> :(
<uniq> f12. if your /etc/sysclt.conf contains the lines needed.. i'm not on a mac now, but it's there by default.
<dragec> So , what dou you people suggest me to do now?
<_jd> that worked, thanks uniq
<dragec> Fix files one by one?
<_mark> Is anyone on here knowledgable in creating new devices using MAKEDEV ?
<dragec> I'll never fix all those files
<|rockinnerd|> _mark, google what /dev inode you need to find out the #s you need to specify
<|rockinnerd|> but i think you can just cd /etc; sudo ./MAKDEV inode
<|rockinnerd|> replace inode with the /dev device u need
<_mark> jrockinnerd, not sure what you mean...
<|rockinnerd|> look on TLDP.org for inode
<|rockinnerd|> Hell hath frozen over: Mac has made a 2 button mouse
<_mark> OK. I did this... but it puts all the devices I create into .dev instead of /dev
<|rockinnerd|> did u cd to /dev
<_mark> yes.
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:seth_k] : http://www.kubuntu.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=30 | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<|rockinnerd|> err..
<|rockinnerd|> cp it from ur .dev folder to /dev
<_mark> jrockinnerd, I did this too. What I am trying to do is to get a digital camera recognized. it should be recognized when I plug it up usb - but it doesn't. another site said to mount it to /dev/sda1, so I am trying to make /dev/sda1.
<uniq> _mark: alt+f2 '#MAKEDEV' <enter> find your device section.. and run 'MAKEDEV section' where section can be ie. irda.. 
<uniq> you don't need to make /dev/sda1.
<_mark> Ok. I'll try it...
<uniq> if it's recognized it'll be automagically created by udev+hotplug.
<uniq> if it's not it's not recognized.
<uniq> take a look at the output of 'dmesg' in konsole.. to see what happens  when it's inserted.
<uniq> inserted/plugged in
<_mark> uniq, thanks. I'll try that now. by the way -- I upgraded to 3.4.2 and now "alt+F2" doesn't work anymore!
<_mark> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<_mark> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<_mark> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<_mark> uniq, here is what dmesg outputs: 
<uniq> hum.. can't help you there.. haven't had the time to upgrade myself yet.. girlfriend and work isn't compatible with community work and keeping updated.. :/
<_mark> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<_mark> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<_mark> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<uniq> no syncing.. hmm.. 
<uniq> try to modprobe sd
<uniq> or something.. i''ll check the module name for yoiu.. hang on.
<_mark> FATAL: Module sd not found.
<uniq> sd_mod
<_mark> uniq, it didn't output anything, but didn'tgive error message either...
<uniq> that's good.
<uniq> now look at 'dmesg' again.
<_mark> nope. same output.
<uniq> ok.. then i don't know.. yoiu could check /proc/patritions just to make sure it's not listed there.. 
<uniq> but, i'll have to go now.. sorry i couldn't help you more.. work in 6 hours.. gnite and good luck with your camera.
<uniq> btw. you could try to use kamera with PTP mode.. doesn't need it to be recognizerd by usb-storage.. 
<uniq> or just ru gphoto2 from the commandline 'gphoto2 -P' to download all pictures to the current directory. (might need to be run with sudo).. 
<uniq> and it also might need to be installed first.
<uniq> nite.
<_mark> thanks for the help.
<hater2win> alright
<hater2win> so get this
<hater2win> i downloaded firefox from getfirefox.com
<hater2win> and i install it to /opt/firefox
<hater2win> 2 questions
<hater2win> 1. can i make it show up in the apps manu... and how?
<hater2win> 2. If I can't how do I uninstall it and make the repository one show up in the meny
<_silvertear> hater2win: i think i would be better if you did sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<hater2win> bah i tried that, but nothing... thats why i need to know how to uninstall =/
<_silvertear> kynaptic package manager will take care of adding the shortcuts and stuff
<_silvertear> did you try kde menu editor? i never used it myself but i'm pretty sure it can do it
<dull4o4> Hello
<dull4o4> Anyone know how to disable quick user change in kde?
<dull4o4> ..and get the button "change user" while screen is locked??
<EasterSunshine> i don't know about unistalling the one from getfirefox.com, read up on how do it from the website maybe
<_mark> dull404, not sure what that is?
<dull4o4> press kde-button. the thing just above lock screen (change user)
<dull4o4> i dont want it
<dull4o4> there is an option for it somewhere cant remember though
<dull4o4> anyone know?
#kubuntu 2005-08-13
<_jd> how do I get my 3d acceleration working on my apple powerbook G4?
<_jd> it has an ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 M10
<_admin> Hi
<hater2win> how do i install firefox extensions?
<hater2win> i cant figure it out
<twidget> Whoa! That was some nap!
<twidget> ...and talk about your dreaming!
<EasterSunshine> tell us all about it!
<twidget> Well, I've been asleep for about 6 hours, much too long for your average nap...
<twidget> and my dreams were vivid but really strange
<twidget> but my guess is that you were being sarcastic when you asked :)
<EasterSunshine> no, i wasn't
<EasterSunshine> dreams are just really interesting to me
<EasterSunshine> doesn't matter who's
<twidget> Cool. Maybe I'm getting too used to people in IRC channels being snotty to me
<EasterSunshine> snotty ppl don't belong in channels for helpful altruistic ppl like #kubuntu
<twidget> All I really remember is that myself and a few others were in a church service watching a documentary on the porno industry
<twidget> and something about my waking up to late to walk to my old high school
<twidget> makes no sense, really
<EasterSunshine> yes dreams tend to be really disjoint and random
* nikkia ponders the mystery of IPv6 :|
<nikkia> my laptop's wlan card is on the other side of a router (ipv4 only) from my IPv6 router advertisement daemon, when i plug the card in, i get no IPv6 address allocated, i had come to the conclusion that this was because the router in between the networks was (probably correctly) not routing the RA's between the two effective LANs
<twidget> EasterSunshine: you wanna see snotty sometime? Go into ##php and ask a beginner's question!
<nikkia> but after about 5-6 hours of being up, the wlan card mysteriously gains a IPv6 address, and routing information
<nikkia> its a real puzzle
<EasterSunshine> twidget: let me try right now
<nikkia> EasterSunshine: may i suggest 'why do i need the <?php .... ?> tags :)
<twidget> lol
<EasterSunshine> hmm...i'll get banned cause it says rtfm everywhere, i was gonna ask how to add strings together or something
<twidget> see what I mean?
<nikkia> twidget: its a reasonably good question, when referring to .php files, tbh
<twidget> I wonder if I should keep all of my unneccessary cables and cards, such as SATA cables and external USB connectors. My board handles everything I need.
<nikkia> never know when they'll come in handy
<twidget> I suppose
<nikkia> altho sata cables are probably like pata cables - you get them with the motherboard, then again with the HD :)
<nikkia> or, worse, you have sata cables, buy a sata drive, then discover it needs a sata power connector :/
<nikkia> twidget: to be honest, i always thought there was something wrong with the SATA specification... it seems a bit 'odd' to have a 7 pin data connection, then demand an 11-pin power connection
<twidget> yeah
<nikkia> i mean, i understand the theory, 3 connections for each voltage rail, just in case the drive needs *that* much power, but still, i think we're in trouble if a drive needs 3.3v at 20A
<twidget> Anyone want a free Turtle Beach Riviera sound card?
<nikkia> twidget: isn't that one of those aurel3d chipset cards that isn't supported by anything ? :)
<twidget> I have an Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe MB, then I bought a sound card to boot!
<nikkia> ah, guess not if its new
<nikkia> i bought a TB card once, worst mistake evah!
<EasterSunshine> giving out free sound cards? how about hdds ;)
<twidget> So chunk it?
<nikkia> it WAS one of the aurel3d (or however you spell it) cards....
<nikkia> it said 'NT5 compatible' on the box, it wasn't
<nikkia> by the time 2k was released, they'd gone bankrupt and there weren't any drivers for anything post-98
<nikkia> (and it wasn't supported in linux either, for what its worth)
<twidget> There's my Zip 250 drive!
<nikkia> click click click click BOOM :P
<nikkia> actually, you have to respect iomega, noone else has made hardware viruses :)
<twidget> So chunk it?
<twidget> the sound card, I mean?
<twidget> It was only about $30
<nikkia> twidget, *shrug*
<nikkia> twidget, i thought it was another card, that had an old chipset, if you bought it recently (ie, after 1999) it wouldn't be the card i was thinking of
<twidget> Maybe a garage sale or something...
<EasterSunshine> whoa computer parts at a garage sale?
<EasterSunshine> thats just crazy
<twidget> ebay... garage sale... it's all the same thing
<twidget> actually, I have so much stuff to sell on ebay, it's not even funny. I just don't want to go to the trouble.
<twidget> Anyone want to buy a TiVo PVT100? ;)
<twidget> I suppose it'll be Domino's again tonight
<hater2win> whats a good linux prog for unrar-ing?
<crimsun> unrar-nonfree
<hater2win> can i apt-get that?
<crimsun> it's in multiverse.
<hater2win> thanks
<nocloud> hey, do i need any spyware/virus protection for kubuntu?
<crimsun> no
<nocloud> or is stuff like that not an issue with linux?
<nocloud> crimsun: could you explain why?
<crimsun> nocloud: it's generally not an issue with Linux.
<twidget> crimsun: you know... they used to say that about Mac OS
<crimsun> twidget: they've said it with just about every OS.
<twidget> So, I suppose if some virus/spyware/worm/trojan writer got a wild hair up his or her ass, we could see the need for such packages.
<twidget> GIMP or CinePaint?
<c0rrupt_> if there is any developers in here : thanks for your awesome distro
<twidget> Any idea why, in xmms, it appears to be playing a CD, but I hear no sound?
<bbailey_> Could it be trying to play it in analog mode?
<twidget> bbailey_: may I change that?
<twidget> a setting somewhere?
<twidget> ah!
<twidget> input plugin = digital extraction
<twidget> that got it
<twidget> thanks for prompting the search
* flugh is trying kde 3.4.2 with a newly discovered hoary repository. i'm really trying here... :)
<flugh> the live dvd is really sweet. won't be long before I'm replacing the office desktop with kubuntu. just gotta get internet access :(
<jharrison> what repositories to use for mplayer?
<twidget> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<twidget> ARRGH!
<twidget> Maybe we should organize a protest outside Macromedia's offices
<jharrison> dude im sorry but I was going to give my father kubuntu but its just not worth it I dont think
<jharrison> debian is the way to go
<jharrison> I should have never considered anything else
<crimsun> then give him Debian
<jharrison> yes I think so
<crimsun> Ubuntu isn't the right distro for everyone
<twidget> go for it, dude
<jharrison> well I thought it would be good but I am not sure now
<twidget> Some people like chocolate, some people prefer vanilla. People are different
<jharrison> the live cds worked great but the actual install has problems
<jharrison> what do you guys do if you want mplayer/kplayer?
<twidget> I'm liking xmms
<jharrison> you compile them all from source?
<twidget> I didn't
<jharrison> well there must be some repositories for them they
<jharrison> but I fail to find them on the ubuntu/kubuntu site
<jharrison> im reading an mplayer howto which tells me what I know already but does not give me a repo
<hater2win> how do i uninstall shit?
<hater2win> err
<hater2win> STUFF
<hater2win> i meant STUFF
<flugh> got a HOWTO on importing my thunderbird mail to kmail?
<flugh> hater2win: apt-get remove <package>
<hater2win> what if i self installed something
<hater2win> like if i downloaded firefox and installed it to my /opt/firefox dir
<flugh> hater2win: or dpkg --purge <package>
<flugh> err, rm -rf <offending directory>
<flugh> you can do that with firefox. that's where  i had it installed, and rm'd it recently
<hater2win> doesnt that just remove te dir
<flugh> hater2win: well, firefox is nice in that it doesn't leave much lying around. and it's not like there's a windows registry to clean up on removal
<hater2win> true
<hater2win> so i can just delete the profiles folder
<hater2win> and firefox folder
<hater2win> and itll be ok?
<n17r0> oi
<n17r0> is it normal to have this in mtab:
<n17r0> this: /dev /.dev unknown rw,bind 0 0
<n17r0> ??
<web250> in mtab?
<n17r0> yep
<web250> hmmm...
<web250> lemme see
<n17r0> kk :P
<n17r0> ty
<web250> i have it too, just checked...what is mtab btw? i know what fstab is, looks similar
<n17r0> mtab shows u which things are mounted
<web250> ahh cool...
<n17r0> ty for checking :D
<web250> no prob
<n17r0> do u also have sometimes missing shortcuts in the K-menu ?
<web250> like what?
<n17r0> my kcontrol shortcut dissapeared :/
<web250> did u just install kde 3.4.2?
<n17r0> yep
<web250> kcontrol disappears with 3.4.2...its easily replaced though
<n17r0> ah I see, thats weird also, why do they do such things
<web250> click start, right click on the left hand kubuntu bar....edit it, new item, etc... command: kcontrol
<n17r0> yeah I added already a new one 
<n17r0> ty anyway
<web250> np
<web250> is procmeter3 the best option for displaying stats on desktop....or something else?
<n17r0> u need something like Mother board monitor ?
<web250> exactly...that will display my stats on the desktop...more like coolmon for windows i guess
<n17r0> yeah try "ksensors" 
<web250> k...anything is easier than using the 'top' command and viewing it in a text console
<n17r0> its in universe i think, i installed it with kynaptic
<web250> ya i use synaptic...all the repos too...hated kynapti
<n17r0> yeah but top is more like a proccess manager
<n17r0> yeah i have also synaptic, and that new one from KDE Kpackage
<n17r0> KSysGuard is the GUI for "top"
<web250> ahhh very good
<hater2win> whats a good IRC client for kde?
<_chris> Konversation
<_chris> the kubuntu default
<hater2win> any others?
<n17r0> lots of them
<web250> xchat
<n17r0> try Xchat
<n17r0> :P
<web250> im using xchat right now 
<hater2win> will do
<n17r0> im using KSirc right now
* web250 smacks n17r0 to xchat
<hater2win> lol
<Tribune> hi. i try to get limewire software. try sudo apt-get install limewire but fail
<web250> h/o....if synaptic ever loads ill help u out )
<web250> ok...limewire doesnt come up in synaptic for me...might not be on the mirrors, it might be on a different repo
<Tribune> ok
<web250> and ive got all my repos selected
<web250> Tribune: http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<web250> just be careful, those directions are for the gnome panel...so you might have to manually add it to the kde panel
<Tribune> ohhh
<twidget> Argh! #mysql is just as bad as ##php
<_chris> which is only slightly less annoying than #linux
<twidget> I mean, seriously, if you're not willing to help a user, newbie or otherwise, just don't type anything! How simple is that?!
<twidget> Noooo, you've got to make some snide comment to show how much more smart you are, and that you're more willing to withhold any assistance than give any.
<flugh> twidget: i'd tell you how to fix that, but i'm too smart, and it wouldn't make any sense to you
<flugh> ;)
<hater2win> how do you move files without it telling you you dont have permission?
<flugh> mv -f
<flugh> or,have write permissions on the dir you are mv'ing to
<hater2win> how to do that?
<hater2win> nvm
<hater2win> found it
<Tribune> ubuntu hv website such as http://ubuntuguid.org how bout kubuntu?
<hater2win> any better audio players than amarok?
<twidget> flugh: haha, sorry, caught up in a conversation about database normalization
<twidget> hater2win: I'm liking xmms
<twidget> flugh: that's what started all this, I needed help normalizing a db
<twidget> I have a degree in IS, but that was 7+ years ago, and I've slept since then
<pax> hater2win: beep-media-player
<hater2win> is beep or xmms better?
<EasterSunshine> hater2win: depends on your taste. try out both and decide for yourself
<rene_> hellko
<rene_> How do I install KDE on my desktop
<rene_> Hello
<seth_k> are you already running Ubuntu?
<rene_> yes, I have ubuntu 5.04
<rene_> seth_k, I have ubuntu 5.04
<seth_k> rene_, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<rene_> ok
<hater2win> what do i do with .deb fileS?
<hater2win> i have checkinstall
<hater2win> if that matters
<bbailey_> You can manipulate .debs directly with dpkg: e.g., dpkg -i file.deb (to install)
<rene_> Is it always that hard to install software on linux
<hater2win> after i do that is there any clean up necesary?
<hater2win> dpkg cleanup?
<rene_> how Do i make my dvd player to work .. Play DvDs?
<bbailey_> dpkg doesn't cache the .deb or anything, so no - once you install (or whatever), you're done, you can remove the .deb if you like
<bjv> searching doesnt turn up anything, is there a package name for MS binary codecs?
<bjv> i know they are evil, but still.
<bbailey> w32codecs - in hoary-extras on backports
<twidget> goodnight, all
<bjv> man my sources is messy, i could probably combine some of these entries.
<_paul> whats up guys?
<hater2win> ok
<hater2win> i have a theme in a .deb file
<Kaiser_sleep1> hi hater2win
<hater2win> what do i need to do to install it
<hater2win> ooo, sup kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate :)
<hater2win> how was your day?
<Kamping_Kaiser> just goet up an hour ago :)
<hater2win> oh, lol, forgot about that time diff
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's happening with your computer?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<hater2win> eh, just trying to figure things out
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: it's 12:44 lunchtime here, so i slept in a bit ;)
<hater2win> im tired of this GIANT looking desktop i have
<hater2win> lol, a bit?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh a bit
<Kamping_Kaiser> giant looking?
<hater2win> well, when i had windows on this comp
<hater2win> i had a 1600x1200 resolution
<hater2win> all the bars were nice and thing
<hater2win> thin*
<hater2win> everything looked slick
<hater2win> and this 1280x1024 just looks tacky to me
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> especially with the giant bars
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<hater2win> *shrug*
<hater2win> wanted something a little smaller
<Kamping_Kaiser> xorg .conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<hater2win> where is that at?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> close to where XFree86 was
<hater2win> ty much
<hater2win> ok so in addition to this
<hater2win> if i have a theme downloaded in a .deb file
<hater2win> what do i do?
<hater2win> i tried
<hater2win> dpkg -i file.deb
<hater2win> but nothing happened
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure h2w, that's how you install a deb, so i don't know
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent used themes
<hater2win> hmm ok
<hater2win> so if i wanted to use a 1600x1200 res
<hater2win> then would i edit xorg.conf
<hater2win> and add
<hater2win> 1600x1200
<hater2win> to the bottom
<hater2win> on the depth of my monitor?
<jpowers> hater2win: you probably need to change the settings in kcontrol
<jpowers> hater2win: installing it via deb only makes it available, I believe
<hater2win> jpowers: i see, well i looked in the themes manager but it isnt there
<jpowers> what was it?
<jpowers> you might need to look not in themes, but in widgets or window decorations
<Kamping_Kaiser> add it here hater2win                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
<jpowers> generally what people call themes are one of those things.
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: on the depth that my monitor has default right?
<hater2win> jpowers: thanks let me try that real quick
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, add it to 16 bit and 24 bit, as your going to use them
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> so i edited xconf
<hater2win> but 1600x1200 isnt selecteable in desktop configuration
<hater2win> am i missing something?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: you have to restart X
<hater2win> oh...
<hater2win> can i do that from term like dcop kicker kicker restart?
<hater2win> except for x?
<c0rrupt_> hi im trying to use teamspeak
<c0rrupt_> but when i try to run it
<c0rrupt_> nothing happens
<c0rrupt_> any help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: log out and back in again
<Kamping_Kaiser> should do it
<hater2win> oh ok
<hater2win> brb then
<Kamping_Kaiser> c0rrupt_: have you run it from a terminal?
<c0rrupt_> temrinal and kicker
<c0rrupt_> terminal*
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you ran setup.sh?
<c0rrupt_> mhm
<Kamping_Kaiser> then i went cd ~/Teamspeak (where i put it) and ./TeamSpeak and it ran
<c0rrupt_> me too.. except it didnt run
<c0rrupt_> nothing happens
<c0rrupt_> woah
<c0rrupt_> loaded..
<c0rrupt_> after like
<c0rrupt_> 5 minutes
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<benjamin1254> how do u install flash 7 from the console in kubuntu
<benjamin1254> so all browsers can use it
<hater2win> aaaahhhhhh
<hater2win> much better
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun hater2win :)
<hater2win> now i just gotta make all these buttons smaller
<hater2win> they still looks huge lol
<twidget> What does it mean when it says Not Installed (residual config) in kynaptic?
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: brb, gonna get some food
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. same ;)
<twidget> Is there a package similar to DreamWeaver?
<Kamping_Kaiser> there are other wysiwyg editors, none like dreamweaver as such
<twidget> Quanta? kdevelop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nvu
<bjv> ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net?
<bjv> bbailey: there is no official backport repo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC they wil be adding one with Breezy
<bjv> mm
<bjv> alright.
<pax> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<lluka> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> OH OK
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry caps
<lluka> hey i have 2 sound cards installed in kubuntu and neither work :/
<lluka> im sure its somethign really simple
<lluka> but i cant figure it out
<lluka> :(
<bjv> i still dont have my sound support completely ironed out.
<bjv> AC97 onboard though.
<lluka> well, i dont remmeber how to do alsaconfigs
<bjv> if i want to do a dist-upgrade and get the bare minimum of updates which sole repo should i use?
<bjv> probably         deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted  
<bjv> would that miss anything? doesnt seem like it would.
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: back
<Kamping_Kaiser> bjv: not if you just want to upgrade a basic system
<bjv> well, i noticed that hoary main restricted wanted to download 295mib of packs
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds about right
<Kamping_Kaiser> you don't need restricted btw 
<bjv> oh? it was in there already
<hater2win> whats in restricted?
<bjv> main covers that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> main is the "important bits" of the system, what's on the cd in effect
<Kamping_Kaiser> restricted is proprietry stuff they cant include on the cd
<bjv> ah
<hater2win> ah i see
<bjv> but if ive installed out of restricted id probably want it there to update stuff
<lluka> i think my sound is coming out of the wrong card
<lluka> :(
<bjv> :P
<lluka> does anyone know how to set it to the second (pci) card?
* bjv realizes he should add universe for the same reason he's keeping restricted on the line*
* hater2win has still yet to fully discover what the multiverse and universe consist of
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: everything not in main or restricted
<Kamping_Kaiser> ~16 thousand packages IIRC
* hater2win faints*
<hater2win> how old are you Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> 19
<Kamping_Kaiser> few months ago
<hater2win> nice, me too
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol realy?
<hater2win> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao sweet
<Kamping_Kaiser> how long have you been doing Linux then?
<hater2win> not very long at all
<hater2win> the other day when i came in here
<hater2win> is when i dedicated my machine ti linux
<hater2win> i had tried ot slackware before, but failed miserably
<hater2win> so basically a few days
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) welcome aboard
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent bothered with slack
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have isos somewhere, but fsck it ;0
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> how long have you been linux-ing
<Kamping_Kaiser> i tried on and off for 2 years ~ but that was just weekend entertainment - install manrape/FC/RH and go 'oh, Linux is to hard' and quit ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> this year is wehn it all happend
<kalenedrael> ok, i have an extraordinarily strange problem here
<kalenedrael> ls -l lists a file, but bash says it doesn't exist when i try to execute it with ./file
<hater2win> kalenedrael: welcome to the club
<Kamping_Kaiser> kalenedrael: it's probably not executeable
<Kamping_Kaiser> what does ls -l file say?
<kalenedrael> ah, but if that were the case, it would say 'permission denied'
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's the line it puts out
<kalenedrael> ls -l says it's 755
<kalenedrael> rwxr-xr-x
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok...
<kalenedrael> odd, hm
<bjv> ive randomly found that ./file wont autocomplete with tab or run
<kalenedrael> oh, and another thing
<bjv> i usually just use sh file instead
<kalenedrael> hmm, now a different problem
<kalenedrael> 'cannot execute binary file' after using sh file
<bjv> funky.
<bjv> something is awry here
<c0rrupt_> hello, what is a good irc client?
<Kamping_Kaiser> c0rrupt_: what do you need to do? "good" depends what you use it for
<kalenedrael> c0rrupt_, i'd suggest xchat, if you use a GUI
<bjv> i enjoy fighting with this pos called 'gaim', it all depends.
<c0rrupt_> i use gaim for aim
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use GAIM, people seem to like koppet or Xchat for similar
<c0rrupt_> i hate it for linux
<c0rrupt_> im in xchat right now
<kalenedrael> you hate xchat?
<c0rrupt_> mhm
<kalenedrael> what part of it?
<c0rrupt_> maybe its because i spent too many years on mirc
<hater2win> lol
<c0rrupt_> how do you even pm someone
<lluka> hey
<kalenedrael> /query
<lluka> can someone help me with my sound card please?
<lluka> i have 2 cards, and its sending audio to the wrong one
<benjamin1254> hey is there an ez way to download and use flash plugin an ezier way ... like through apt-get or something of sorts?
<kalenedrael> turn machine off, remove the 'wrong' one, start up
<lluka> :/ its onboard
<lluka> cant remove it
<kalenedrael> oh
<bjv> benjamin1254: there is a linux installer for flash i belive
<c0rrupt_> Yo
<c0rrupt_> how do you PM someone using xchat
<lluka> i think you can install flash from within konqueror
<kalenedrael> c0rrupt_, /query
<c0rrupt_> heh
<c0rrupt_> nvm
<kalenedrael> or, /msg
<c0rrupt_> thanks
<hater2win> how do you make red text?
<c0rrupt_> action
<lluka> thers gotta be a way change the devices
<hater2win> ...?
<lluka> for sound
<c0rrupt_> 0,o
<lluka> :(
<hater2win> action wtf
<c0rrupt_> KaiL_, test
* c0rrupt_ sleeps
<KaiL_> hmm?
<hater2win> %action wtf
<hater2win> lol
<benjamin1254> really.. yeah but i believe u have to move it to the place where ur browser is to use ity then for me from there its still a pain in the rear to use
<c0rrupt_> hater2win, hello
<hater2win> bah
<hater2win> c0rrupt_: teach me or else... or else ill hack you in a few years whenever i get this down...  lol
<c0rrupt_> you just did it
<hater2win> oh did i?
<c0rrupt_> ...
<c0rrupt_> yes
<hater2win> wtf
<hater2win> how come it doesnt show up red on my screen
<c0rrupt_> when u send nick:
<hater2win> lol
<c0rrupt_> it only showed red to me
<hater2win> ooohhh
<c0rrupt_> becuase you started the message with my nic
<c0rrupt_> nick
<hater2win> i see i see
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: what does this mean: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Kamping_Kaiser> where do you see that hater2win?
<hater2win> when i do ./configure on this window decoration i downloaded
<hater2win> thats the error i get
<Kamping_Kaiser> you might need to get some X sorce files.... iwouldent know which though.
<Kamping_Kaiser> if it's something i have to compile i don't instlal it... i have better things to do  with my time ;)
<hater2win> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> like work on NFP constitutions :S
<seth_k> kdelibs-dev
<seth_k> is what you need
<lluka> how do i get extra stuff with kynaptic?
<bjv> you select packages, then hit the update&install button?
<lluka> err
<lluka> can i get stuff from the net with it?
<lluka> or is it just for the cd?
<bjv> you should be able to get stuff off the net
<bjv> i belive that by default it gives you the CD and the main/restricted repos
<bjv> check /etc/apt/sources.list
<lluka> k one sec
<lluka> file is empty
<lluka> >_<
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: where is kde intalled at in kubuntu by default?
<seth_k> hater2win, did you see my line above about needing kdelibs-dev ?
<seth_k> hater2win, and /usr/lib/kde3 is a good start probably
<hater2win> oh ok
<hater2win> and i need kdelibs?
<seth_k> kdelibs-dev
<seth_k> not kdelibs, you should already have that one
<hater2win> oh ok
<hater2win> what will those do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: gives you something to compile against
<hater2win> ah i see
<hater2win> what does this mean:
<hater2win> Package kdelibs-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<hater2win>   kdelibs4-dev 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.3
<hater2win> You should explicitly select one to install.
<nocloud> is there a way to make my monitor turn off after a certain number of minutes?
<hater2win> i need to sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev
<hater2win> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hater2win: it means change kdelibs-blah to either one of those 2 packages
<hater2win> i did kdelibs4-dev
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<nocloud> does anybody else get a nasty click/snap noise from their hard drive when they shut down kubuntu?
<crimsun> nocloud: that's normal.
<nocloud> isn't that bad for the hard drive.....
<kalenedrael> that's normal
<kalenedrael> no, it's not bad for the hard drive
<kalenedrael> you get that sound whenever you shut down
<nocloud> actually, i don't get the sound when i shut down through windows....
<nocloud> or when i power off in the dell bios
<kalenedrael> then windows must have some routine to park the heads
<nocloud> it doesn't sound right...i mean hard drives are mechanical and all....
<kalenedrael> that sound is fine, though
<kalenedrael> hard drives are mechanical, and you should remember that :P
<nocloud> makes it seem like its hurting the drive....
<kalenedrael> it's not
<kalenedrael> it's what the drive does when power to it is cut
<kalenedrael> there is circuitry to recover energy from the platter rotation and move the read/write heads to the proper 'park' location
<_dave> Hi new to kubuntu (used MDK 10 tho :) )
<nocloud> is there a way to turn off my monitor...
<nocloud> like after a certain number of minutes or when i close the lid of my laptop...
<_dave> #help
<_dave> would like to know if anyone could help ....
<nocloud> _dave: what is your problem?
<_dave> on a ubuntu packages site (http://nz.ubuntu....) there is some updated files of amule but i cannot get them via kynaptic or synaptic
<_dave> I did download the files i needed and installed them via apt-get but i got dependacy issues
<nocloud> which version are you trying to update to?
<_dave> I also did a wild card insert (so that all the 3 deb files i had downloaded would get installed)
<nocloud> kynaptic has version 1.2.6+rc7-2
<hater2win> what are the pack downloads for qt?
<nocloud> i'm guessing you are looking for an even newer one?
<_dave> nocloud: amule 2.0.3 ... latest ver (looked in the packages & packages.gz files and these are not there).
<hater2win> dcgui-qt?
<nocloud>  _dave: if what you tried didn't work, then i don't know of anything else you can do, maybe somebody here with more experience could help
<hater2win> anybody? qt?
<_dave> nocloud: i did have amule2.3...deb (can't remember the url :( had to remove it due to disk space, went from Ubuntu to Kubuntu - couldn't get my head around gnome).
<nocloud> does anybody know how to change AIM profiles in kopete?
<_dave> anyone able to help with installing via kynaptic / synaptic deb packages that are newer then those in the official list ??? (taking amule 2.3)
<bjv> you want the absolute latest version? i generally just build them from source.
<bjv> install them to ~/ or whatever
<supernix> anyone here use Thunderbird ?
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser: im out for the night, ill see ya tomorrow, thanks for the help
<kalenedrael> _dave, you have to build them yourself, then
<hater2win> night all
<Kamping_Kaiser> night hater ;)
<nocloud> seriously....can somebody tell me how to change my AIM profile in kopete?
<nocloud> i've literally searched for half an hour
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry i cant, i use giam
<Kamping_Kaiser> *GAIM
<pax> Settings - Configure Kopete - Accounts. Highlight your account and click Modify.
<nocloud> i tried that already...there's nothing there to change the profile.....
<nocloud>  pax: did you google and find that post on linuxquestions?
<pax> nocloud: Yes.
<nocloud> yea, i think that might have worked with an older version of kopete....
<pax> I'm too old for AOL and messengers. I use the phone to communicate.
<_dave> kalenedrael: well then why are they in the repository (universe) but not in the packages) ??
<kalenedrael> _dave, what?
<kalenedrael> the newer versions aren't in packages yet
<pax> nocloud: can't change your profile on their webpage?
<nocloud> no, i don't think so
<nocloud> i went to the aim site to look....and, its like the AOL site...impossible to find anything with commercials and confusing stuff everywhere
<_dave> kalenedrael: well that's right as of last night i even looked inside them to see if they were there manually (went to url and opened the 2 documents and looked for amule and it on;y showed the 1.2.6+rc7-2 files not 2.3 updated ones that can be seen by going to the universe url).
<_dave> Oh shit .... i didn't delete the file after all so i can reinstall amule2.3 (it's just not a K/Ubuntu package.
<c0rrupt_> hello
<c0rrupt_> how can i get ndiswrapper to run modprobe at startup?
<kalenedrael> ndiswrapper -m
<kalenedrael> alternatively, you can RTFM :P
<pussfeller> you mean where to put it in the start up scripts?
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> i already ran ndiswrapper -m
<c0rrupt_> its saved
<kalenedrael> ...
<kalenedrael> hmm
<c0rrupt_> just everytime i boot
<c0rrupt_> i have to run
<c0rrupt_> modprobe ndiswrapper
<c0rrupt_> then dhclient
<kalenedrael> what?
<kalenedrael> that's weird
<kalenedrael> ndiswrapper -m should make it load on startup
<c0rrupt_> where are startup scripts located
<c0rrupt_> hm
<kalenedrael> they are in /etc/init.d
<kalenedrael> and /etc/rc*.d
<kalenedrael> (or they should be, anyway)
<c0rrupt_> rc0.d?
<pussfeller> thats a good question, ubuntu uses them old timey rc's that are confusing
<c0rrupt_> so
<c0rrupt_> i can put any command in therr
<c0rrupt_> and it will be run on startup?
<c0rrupt_> hm
<c0rrupt_> nvm
<c0rrupt_> so
<c0rrupt_> how do i add a command
<c0rrupt_> just make a script?
<kalenedrael> the way to do it in ubuntu is to create a script to do it in init.d, then add symlinks as necessary to rc*.d
<kalenedrael> yes
<kalenedrael> #!/bin/sh
<kalenedrael> modprobe ndiswrapper
<kalenedrael> dhclient wlan0
<c0rrupt_> save it as..
<c0rrupt_> ndiswrapper.sh?
<c0rrupt_> or something
<kalenedrael> c0rrupt, sure
<duende> Has anyone tried amsn with the new webcam support?
<armin> hello there
<armin> hi, i'm using the grub boot loader but i want my computer to boot up in windows XP instead of Kubuntu by default, can you please help me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can try
<nikkia> armin, you need to change the 'default' value in /boot/grub.menu.lst  that's all
<nikkia> erm /boot/grub/menu.lst
<armin> i'm not sure how to do that (linux newbie). i've got the file open
<Kamping_Kaiser> armin: does it say "read only "at the top?
<znh> http://kde-look.org/content/pre1/23315-1.jpg
<armin> no
<znh> oops
<znh>  hmm does anyone know how to get the taskbar at the top? like in here: <see url>
<nikkia> znh, click on panel, drag to top, release
<nikkia> that's how i have my panel :P
<znh> that would move the whole panel
<nikkia> that's how it is in the screenshot
<znh> I just want to have my taskbar at top, and the buttons at under
<nikkia> znh, you can create a second panel, and put just the taskbar on it, and put that at the top, leaving the normal panel at the bottom
<znh> 0_o! WOOT
<nikkia> can't for the life of me remember how you create a second panel tho :)
<nikkia> ah
<nikkia> 'Add to Panel->Panel->Panel'
<znh> Panel Menu -> add to panel -> 
<znh> yep indeed
<nikkia> actually
<znh> hmm can I resize my second panel?
<nikkia> 'External Taskbar' might be a better choice for you
<znh> nikkia: I did, but I can't resize that one :P
* nikkia shrugs
<znh> the normal panel can
<znh> what means 'shrugs' ?
<nikkia> gah!
<nikkia> i'm supposed to have a 'chat' with my boss today
<znh> :-/
<znh> what happend?
<nikkia> but i'm not sure if he's going to be in the office or not, and don't want to walk to work if he's not as its wasted time
<nikkia> and he's not answering his mobile
<znh> oh boy
<nikkia> oh, its not a bad 'chat'
<nikkia> just need to go over the results from a meeting last week
<nikkia> but i have no idea if its a chat via phone, or chat in person, he intended
<nikkia> and if i go to the office, it means i can't get much/any work done til i get home again :/
<znh> that's a shitty situation
<znh> what about going to your boss?
<_dave> bye
<nikkia> znh, go to him about what?
<znh> well, to get a view how he wants the conversation
<nikkia> thats why i was calling his mobile
<nikkia> which he's not answering
<znh> I mean, just by meeting him
<nikkia> i just asked our project manager tho, he says he's 'supposed to be in, but you might as well stay there and i'll ask him to give you a call to let you know how he wants to do the chat'
<znh> oh ok :-)
<nikkia> most likely, a phone chat will suffice, that way i can get more work done today
<nikkia> (my work PC doesn't have enough ram to run the project i'm developing :)
<znh> heh, that's awesome for you :-P
<znh> I would love it to work at home
<znh> however..
<Poromies> heh, i cant get anything done when im at home :)
<znh> put a picture of your boss on the wall
<twidget> I've monkeyed up something. When I boot, I get alerts saying, "The Composite Manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session" and "Composite Extension not found: You must use XOrg > 6.8 for translucency and shadows to work." What have I done, or more to the point, how do I fix it?
<twidget> trying again...
<twidget> I've monkeyed up something. When I boot, I get alerts saying, "The Composite Manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session" and "Composite Extension not found: You must use XOrg > 6.8 for translucency and shadows to work." What have I done, or more to the point, how do I fix it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> you running a stock Kubuntu?
<twidget> well, I didn't know if it ever went out before all Hell broke loose there :)
<twidget> Kamping_Kaiser: well,,, no... I've changed a few things
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> guess freenode's IPv6 servers went down
<Kamping_Kaiser> twidget: have you changed the install of KDE for example?
<nikkia> urgh, is this the new server software?
<twidget> I don't think so
<nikkia> i don't like that 'N=' bit in the hostmasks
<twidget> why are some N= and some I= ?
<nikkia> twidget: registered and unregistered?
* znh puts his helmet off
<nikkia> hold on a second
<nikkia> hmmm, no, identifying didn't make it I= *shrug*
<nikkia> znh, my boss just called, he's on holiday today, but IS coming in, and wants to chat in person, but he'll not be there til 10, so
<znh> nikkia: wow must be important :-/
<nikkia> nah, he has a few other things he wants to do too
* znh grabs his helmet again
(Tranquitos/#kubuntu) wow... what was that???
<znh> Tranquitos: server split
<znh> maybe we need to shout a little harder to understand each other
<nikkia> i'm not sure if it was a split, or server upgrade
<Tranquitos> znh: i've never seen this before :o
<nikkia> something has most definitely changed on the server, for the N= and I= lines in the hostmask
<znh> nikkia: it's in the motd
<fatejudger> it was a split
<nikkia> znh, not in mine its not
<znh> -- *** Notice -- Server is currently split, channel modes are limited
<nikkia> oh
<znh> global notice
<kasir> hello
<fatejudger> great...
<fatejudger> now we're all getting disconnected
<fatejudger> lol
<Tranquitos> which other servers are available?
<znh> Tranquitos: won't help, all the servers are linked to each other
<Tranquitos> oh, ok... so i guess we have to live without freenode for a while hehe
<znh> wb nikkia 
<znh> Tranquitos: they will fix it fast ;)
* nikkia wonders htf uniq gets an IPv6 connection to irc.freenode.net
<znh> nikkia: what's IPv6 ?
<Tranquitos> znh: Internet Protocol version 6
<nikkia> znh, version 6 of the IP standard
<nikkia> as opposed to v4 which most people use :)
<znh> hm, is it recommended?
<Tranquitos> i think some days ago there was a global notice about a beta IPv6 server in freenode
<nikkia> Tranquitos: its a test-net
<nikkia> Tranquitos: thus, not connected to the rest of the freenode net
<Tranquitos> ah, ok... 
<nikkia> Tranquitos: there are a couple of IPv6 freenode servers, but i'm puzzled as to how uniq is on 'irc.freenode.net' using IPv6, whereas i have to go via calkins or goethe
<znh> And it's you when I look in the mirror..
<znh> omg I have one second lagg
<nikkia> znh, IPv6 is great, if you can get it working, but its not very newbie friendly to setup a tunnel, and very few ISPs offer native IPv6 connectivity
<znh> nikkia: I think mines does, my brother had it by default
<nikkia> actually, thats only vaguely true, setting up a tunnel with the tunnel broker i'm using is pretty easy - they supply a daemon that handles the connection
<Tranquitos> nikkia: is it possible to have IPv6 over an IPv4 ISP?
<nikkia> Tranquitos: yes, that's what i mean by a tunnel
<nikkia> its basically an IPv6 VPN between you and the tunnel broker
<buz> yeah but wheres the point, really
<buz> only slows you down
<nikkia> buz, only for IPv6 sites, and without any IPv6 tunnel, you can't access those at all :)
<buz> mhh there are such?
<buz> like what
<nikkia> buz, a few, yes
<Tranquitos> i still don't get it :( 
<nikkia> buz, you find quite a few BT peers that are only IPv6 reachable too
<Tranquitos> maybe i'll have to read some RFCs or manuals...
<znh> msg -lilo- good luck dude, this must be frustrating
<znh> d'oh
<twidget> OMG http://ipodmybaby.com/
<znh> rofl
<lluka> hi all
<znh> twidget: can you receive me *shouts*
<twidget> what?!
<znh> hm not hard enough
<twidget> I can't hear you over all this shouting!
<nikkia> ah, it was both a netsplit AND server upgrades
<Tranquitos> hi lluka 
<nikkia> " Late-scheduled sponsor power outages between 9am and 10am UTC on Monday, 8 August 2005 (a bit over a day from now) will impact network use for most of our users"
<nikkia> "We'll take the opportunity at that time to do software updates on several of our servers, and we'll also schedule a test upgrade to Hyperion 1.0. Hyperion is a fork of our current dancer-ircd 1.0 ircd server software."
<lluka> grr, somehow i just hit update all packages
<lluka> in kynaptic
<lluka> .-,
<lluka> >_<
<lluka> so its downloading a zillion things
<znh> you should be more up2date then :P
<nikkia> ah, the I=/N= thing indicates identd success/failure
<lluka> im trying to get envy24control
<lluka> in alsa-utils
<znh> nikkia: aha
<nikkia> aha, cool
<lluka> thats probably why my sound isnt working
<lluka> i have an ICE1712 chipset
<lluka> m-audio
<nikkia> 'you can now identify to nickserv as part of the connection process, simply connect with your registered nick, and pass your nickserv password as a server password'
<znh> hmm
* znh is going to try out
<twidget> ARGH!
<znh> indeed, no need to nickserv!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* nikkia is going to try it now, since nickserv never remembers my access mask anyway :)
<nikkia> except, it seems nickserv is AWOL anyway :)
<Tranquitos> nikkia: you're now with an IPv6 address :)
<Tranquitos> --> nikkia has joined this channel. (N=nikkia@2001:5c0:8fff:fffe:0:0:0:31b3)
<znh> nikkia: are there guides to setup IPv6 ?
<nikkia> Tranquitos: i was earlier, but i was puzzled as to why i have to use a specific IPv6 server, uniq is listed as on irc.freenode.net but with an IPv6 connection
<nikkia> znh, yes, but few of them work
<nikkia> znh, freenet6 is the easiest to setup, it uses tspc to provide the connection, you just tell it your username/password for freenet6 and it creates an IPv6 tunnel automatically
<znh> nikkia: aight!
* nikkia changes her tunnel test crontab entry to be a bit more useful
<nikkia> thank god for fcron :)
<nikkia> @first(0) 15m /usr/local/bin/tspc_test
<znh> compiling tspc2
<nikkia> (run immediately on boot, then every 15 minutes after that)
<znh> done
<nikkia> znh, best way to test your IPv6 tunnel is to 'ping6 www.netbsd.org'
<znh> I have to configure it first
<nikkia> znh, there's not much to configure really, for a basic tunnel
<nikkia> just username, password and server
<znh> yea, must I create a tspc.conf in conf/ ?
<nikkia> i ask for a /48 subnet from them, but you don't need to get that working right away
<nikkia> znh, erm, it has to be in the same directory that you run tspc from
<nikkia> so i have it in /usr/local/tspc/bin
<znh> I  see!
<nikkia> znh, just copy the default config and edit it
<nikkia> as i said, i think you only need to change the username, password and server lines
<znh> I know
<nikkia> if you're going to setup a subnet, you'll need to apt-get radvd
<nikkia> but also as i said, i wouldn't bother with that until you have a working single-address setup :)
<nikkia> znh, the great thing about IPv6 is radvd, it makes dhcp look complicated :)
<nikkia> if you have an IPv6 capable host on your LAN, it will automatically pick up an address and routing table from radvd
<znh> lol it says it can't find tspc.conf, it is in the same directory as the bin
<nikkia> znh, hmmm, it might be looking in some specific dir
<nikkia> you can try -f  to specify the config file directly
<znh> lol!
<nikkia> znh, as i said, it looks in the *current* directory, not the location of the binary, i just happen to put them both in the same place, and start tspc with a script that cd's to that dir first
<znh> znh@amd1400:~/Desktop/tspc2$ ls
<znh> bin   GPL_LICENSE.txt  Makefile  Mk    platform  template
<znh> conf  include          man       objs  src       tspc.conf
<znh> znh@amd1400:~/Desktop/tspc2$ bin/tspc
<znh> i'll get the ubuntu package.. this source seems to be broken
<znh> allright it works nikkia 
<nikkia> znh, you can ping6 www.netbsd.org ?
<znh> yep
<znh> with 360ms reply lol
<znh> hmm I don't see any IPv6 options in Konversation
<nikkia> znh, try it with normal ping, you'll probably find its about 200-250mS anyway
<nikkia> netbsd.org's servers seem to be consistantly slow, but they are a good IPv6 test since they seem to be pretty much always up :)
<znh> aight
<nikkia> most howto's suggest uk6x as a test ping, but i found that uk6x has spotty connectivity
<znh> how did I connect with IPv6 ?
<znh> (to IRC)
<znh> or goes that automaticly
<nikkia> depends on your client
<znh> Konversation here
<nikkia> kvirc has a -i switch to /server to specify IPv6 connection
<znh> aha
<Tranquitos> i have a basic question about ping times. if the ping is slow, does that mean that the connection will be slow? 
<znh> [/server -i sterling.freenode.net]  ?
<nikkia> no, only some of the freenode servers are IPv6
<nikkia> Tranquitos: not necessarily
<znh> nikkia: do you know some?
<nikkia> znh, irc.ipv6.freenode.net is a round-robin lookup on the IPv6 enabled servers
<Tranquitos> nikkia: i thought so... so what is ping time useful for?
<znh> [10:56:36]  Connection attempt failed (irc.ipv6.freenode.net)
<znh> Tranquitos: just too see if there's connection, and how fast you can communicate with a server
<nikkia> gotta go to the office, back later
<znh> good luck :)
<Tranquitos> ok, nikkia, thanks! 
<hussam> What's up folks?
<znh> doing good u?
<hussam> fine :)
<znh> I am going to play ET
<hussam> what's ET?
<Tranquitos> enemy territory?
* twidget groans "Work!"
<fatejudger> I'm having a little bit of trouble with some conflicting packages
<fatejudger> I installed a package to replace another package
<fatejudger> and somehow I broke two other packages
<fatejudger> wow, I just seriously screwed up my kubuntu installation
<fatejudger> time to format
<fatejudger> lol
<lluka> hey anyone there?
<Mez> lluka /me waves
<lluka> YAY!
<lluka> i got it to install
<lluka> :D:D:D:D:D:D::D:D
<lluka> whats a good way to back up an entire linux system?
<amu> dd if=/hdd1 of=/hdd2 
<lluka> >_<
<lluka> ok
<lluka> and then i can burn to cd?
<amu> nope, you have your datas on the other hdd ... if you want a cdbackup, enable universe and run a apt-get install cdbackup 
<lluka> damn
<lluka> i can only get OSS to werk
<lluka> :(
<Firetech> How do I make a non architecture specific .deb?
<GOGILOLik> http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830 http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830 http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830 http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830 http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830 http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830 http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830 http://www.pizdec.net/download-video.php?videos=42830
<fromoze> irc-spam?
<amu> Firetech: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<Firetech> amu: thanks
<jpatrick> net split
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<|rockinnerd|> seth_k, is customizing the kubuntu livecd the same as doing the ubuntu livecd?
<propagandhi> how can I permanently modify the PATH in ubuntu
<|rockinnerd|> propagandhi, edit your ~/.bashrc?
<propagandhi> theres no path line in there, do i add my own
<|rockinnerd|> hmm... try bash_profile?
<propagandhi> excellent, thank you
<|rockinnerd|> np
<|rockinnerd|> http://www.slashnot.com/article.php3?story_id=121
<Aapzak> aseigo: I just came in to congratulate you on your sponsordeal, I hope you get to do a lot of good things
<Aapzak> I've been ill the last couple of days, I just read your blog .. always nice entries. keep it up, cu around, ciao!
<Chameleon22> does anyone know if one can connect Samsung E700 mobile to workstation via a USB cable? so far it doesnt autodetect it which is a pitty and wouldnt know where to start to mount the bugger
<|rockinnerd|> Chameleon22, do you have to change a setting to let it upload pics?
<Chameleon22> |rockinnerd|,  what?
<|rockinnerd|> Chameleon22, open up konsole, type sudo gtkam &
<|rockinnerd|> then try
<Chameleon22> |rockinnerd|, k hold up 
<Chameleon22> damn universe is slow
<Chameleon22> from AU any way 
<nikkia> Chameleon22: most USB cables for phones just create a serial port, you need software to access the phone via that serial port
<nikkia> Chameleon22: i'd really honestly suggest using bluetooth for transferring files, its much easier, especially with kdebluetooth
<Chameleon22> nikkia, phone doesnt support bt
<Chameleon22> |rockinnerd|, no luck mate
<|rockinnerd|> :(
<|rockinnerd|> google it
<Chameleon22> i tried, wouldnt be asking :(
<Chameleon22> are there any php-gtk packages for kubuntu ?
<Sputn1k> How to normalize fonts: http://www.zippyimages.com/82748.html ?
<nikkia> HMM
<nikkia> oops
<nikkia> another situation where i wish this keyboard had a caps-lock LED :P
<ztonzy> nikkia: I have a such keyboard without a LED for capslock in my closet...didnt enjoy much
<nikkia> ztonzy: this is wireless, so i understand the motivation
<nikkia> and the fact that i went 8 months without changing batteries is much appreciated :)
<ztonzy> nikkia: heh
<nikkia> i was just wondering if the guy that reviewed this album was on crack or not
<ztonzy> I see
<ztonzy> what album ?
<nikkia> he said track 4 was 'very pink floyd-ish'
<ztonzy> or review
<nikkia> but clearly, the pink floyd-ish track is track 6, which sounds almost identical to a mix of Sheep and Pigs
<nikkia> ztonzy: Anathema - A Natural Disaster
<ztonzy> maybe a typo, I read typos everyday in our Metro :P
<ztonzy> when it says page 08 it is 04  heh >_<
<nikkia> ztonzy: nah, he named the track rather than said 'track 4'
* ztonzy is a former graphical worker
<donofrio_> anyone kernel freaks?
<donofrio_> got a 2.6.1X pcmcia issue with my 3c589 and my yenta controller?? doesn't seem to be working?
<nikkia> donofrio_: i've heard of yenta issues in 2.6, but i have yenta on my laptop and it works fine *shrug*
<nikkia> donofrio_: i did experience some issues with my ACX wireless card that are apparently related
<draxus> hi
<nikkia> it refused to upload firmware about 75% of the time in 32bit mode, but switched to 16bit pcmcia mode in the acx code and it works every time
<chrej> hey people, I have a weird problem with my control center, every time i try 'administrator mode' it just reloads the tab in the normal mode while i have sudo, any ideas?
<nikkia> chrej, admin mode is occasionally broken on some installs
<chrej> yeah apearantly :P
<nikkia> chrej, use 'kdesu kcontrol' instead from a run dialog
<chrej> ah, thx trying it
<donofrio_> nikkia what kernel version do you run (any patches applied?)
<nikkia> donofrio_: on my laptop? just the standard .10 from the [k] ubuntu repos
<donofrio_> ok I'm .11 )-:
<chrej> nikkia:  super, it worked, thx again
<pl_ice> hey
<pl_ice> anyone here?
<pl_ice> anyone uses vsftpd?
<nikkia> pl_ice: yes
<_simon_> hi all
<Sputn1k> I broke my gtk1 fonts, now they looks like http://www.zippyimages.com/82748.html How can i normalize them?
<jpatrick> maybe you should reset them by clicking on 'defaults'?
<_simon_> i'm still try to switch off the loop trhough of my mic/speaker. any help would be great.
<nikkia> _simon_: run alsamixer, set the mic volume to 0 ?
<nikkia> and in future remember that alsamixer uses seperate volume controls for monitoring/recording levels of microphones :)
<nikkia> (you can switch between them with F3 and F4)
<_simon_> so if i set the mic volume to 0 i'm still able to use my mic for skype?
<nikkia> (or you can use tab to switch from playback->recording->all)
<nikkia> _simon_: set the volume to 0 in playback, set the volume to non-0 (you'll have to experiment) in recording, and set the capture device for alsa in the recording screen to the mic
<_simon_> i'll try that. thanks very much!
<nikkia> actually, i tell a lie, you want to set the 'capture' volume control to non-0, and just tell it to use the mic as the capture device, i thought it had individual capture levels, but it doesn't
<skowycz> hey, hey, hey, hey (echo) !
<TilTNimpuS> salut tout le monde
<supernix> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<OculusAquilae> hi
<supernix> Kamping_Kaiser: have you used Mozilla Mail ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no i havent
<supernix> I keep getting this error everytime I start it up about can't find /content/messenger.xul
<|rockinnerd|> help. chris@cataclysmicearthquake:~$ sudo mount kubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso mnt -o loop
<|rockinnerd|> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<|rockinnerd|> mount: you must specify the filesystem type 
<brandonn> I'm trying to use Kate embedded in Konqueror, but I don't get a menu, and I can't seem to type, anyone know why?
<Saint-George> http://www.zippyimages.com/82817.html why xmms fonts looks so ugly? How can i normalize them? Few weaks ago fonts were find...
<sproingie> brandonn: the embedded kate is read-only as far as i can tell
<brandonn> hmm, that isn't very useful
<sproingie> i agree
<brandonn> I got the embedded kvim to work, but it crashes every other time I use it
<sproingie> yep, that's my experience with kvim too
<brandonn> those seem to be the only two embedded options
<|rockinnerd|> ick.
<sproingie> yep.  embedded kate seems to exist mostly for syntax highlighting of text files
<|rockinnerd|> it sitll wont work
<buz> is there a way to print a whole dir full of pdfs at once
<|rockinnerd|> root@cataclysmicearthquake:/home/chris # mount kubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso mnt -o loop
<|rockinnerd|> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<|rockinnerd|> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<|rockinnerd|> sry for flood
<lluka> hey :D
<lluka> anyone know how to install ati radeon drivers on kubuntu
<lluka> ?
<sproingie> check the wiki for BinaryDriverHowto
<sproingie> the bot on #ubuntu seems to be MIA
<sproingie> oh wait i fatfingered the name
<sproingie>  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<znh> test 1234 (can you guys receive me?)
<|rockinnerd|> znh, yes
<znh> weej
<lluka> hey what do i type for BusID for an agp slot
<lluka> ?
<lluka> in the device section /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amu> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2772 (rev 02) 
<amu> BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"
<lluka> huh?
<lluka> so 0:2:0?
<nikkia> lluka: usually, its 01:00.0
<nikkia> 00:*.* is usually reserved for onboard stuff
<lluka> ok
<lluka> so
<lluka> 01:00.0
<lluka> ?
<nikkia> lluka: you shouldn't really need to specify it, but yeah, thats what it has been on all my systems
<lluka> ok thanx
<lluka> yah im trying to configure my ati radeon
<lluka> um
<dean> me too radeon 9600 (not pro or xt)
<lluka> 01:00.0 or 01:00:0?
<lluka> and do i have to specify an agp controller?
<nikkia> lluka: you should be able to run lspci as root and see which busid your card is on yourself :)
<lluka> err
<lluka> im an ex mandrake user
<lluka> lol
<lluka> >_<
<dean> mandriva you should say...
<lluka> nah its been like 2 years
<lluka> >_<
<|rockinnerd|> Yay! i fixed my problem!
<dean> from where i can download amule for kubuntu?
<Firetech> Will  Kubuntu 5.10 wait for KDE 3.5? They are scheduled for release in the same month AFAIK.
<lluka> :/
<lluka> well
<lluka> that didnt werk
<|rockinnerd|> http://pastebin.com/332052
<|rockinnerd|> ^^ my error and what i did
<lluka> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200]  (rev 01)
<lluka> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200]  (Secondary) (rev 01)
<lluka> :/
<lluka> which one do i pick
<lluka> lol
<nikkia> 01:00.0
<lluka> k
<lluka> then i have no clue 
<lluka> :(
<nikkia> the other is because of the weird way ati do their dual-head
<nikkia> lluka: the 9200 can be particularly difficult to get working with X
<nikkia> since the 9200 has several different device IDs, and ATI don't support them all via their driver
<|rockinnerd|> :(
<dreamwave> hi.  i've been trying to test the latest live cd, but when the boot process gets to loading kdm, it prints out several messages that processes were spawned to fast and will be delayed for 5 minutes (6 or 7 messages).  no login prompts or kdm available on any consoles.  i'm using a dell inspirion 8200.  anyone know what's wrong?
<seth_k> dreamwave, you're testing a colony CD?
<seth_k> dreamwave, the 2.6.12 kernels until .5, I believe, had a timer problem that completely prevents them from working
<seth_k> dreamwave, it's fixed now
<dreamwave> nope.  just the one available at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php 
<seth_k> hmm
<lluka> my ati control panel says "transfer mode: pci"
<lluka> :/
<lluka> but its an agp card
<Woxxy> hey, does kubuntu come with gnome on the same CD or is it just KDE?
<Poromies> just KDE
<Woxxy> thanks Poromies
<Poromies> but gettint bot is just a simple matter of "sudo apt-get install ubuntu(or if ya want to get KDE then kubuntu)-desktop
<Poromies> *millions of typos*
<lluka> does anyone know how to set up AGP?
<nikkia> lluka: there is a option line to enable ATI's AGP port, it should be documented in the readme
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi :)
<nikkia> welcome to the new world of really annoying freenode hostmasks :P
<ztonzy> evenin nikkia and apokryphos 
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh? What's happened?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey
<nikkia> apokryphos: prefixed with N= and I= to indicate whether identd lookup failed or passed
<nikkia> how that's 'better' than ~ vs no ~ is beyond me
<apokryphos> heh; yeah, seems useless. And looks odd
<nikkia> apokryphos: exactly, it catches my eye every damned time
<nikkia> apokryphos: it looks like a freaking sendmail rule :P
<nikkia> and, thank you very much freenode, i've spent the last 10 years trying to forget about sendmail.cf !!
<apokryphos> nikkia: maybe that's their aim -- draw attention to the newbie in the channel
<nikkia> apokryphos: except even non-newbies have N=
* nikkia points at apokryphos's N=
<apokryphos> in other news, I had a record breaking 50-minute wait to see the doctor today :D. (usually over an hour)
<nikkia> in fact, one might argue that the only people probably still using identd responses, are mirc users!
<apokryphos> is there any point in doing it?
* nikkia looks at ztonzy suspiciously
<nikkia> apokryphos: none that i can see, identd was deemed useless about 10 years ago
<apokryphos> mine connects, so so far so good :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: as a security method, its completely hopeless
<nikkia> its only vaguely less mind-numbingly stupid than 'are you who you say you are? (y/n)'
<apokryphos> hehehe
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm still at a loss about my IPv6 'issue' btw
<apokryphos> nikkia: still not resolved, eh
<nikkia> apokryphos: i don't know if you saw this yesterday.... laptop has a 11g card that is connected to the modem *behind* its NAT...
<nikkia> apokryphos: so it doesn't pick up radvd address because the modem/NAT isn't forwarding RA icmps
<nikkia> apokryphos: now, that all makes sense, it doesn't see an address, as its not on the lan segment that radvd is broadcasting to, fair does
<nikkia> what is odd, is that if i leave the card in the machine for about 5-6 hours, it picks up an address
<apokryphos> which modem are you using now? The bulldog one?
<nikkia> the only thing i can think of, is that its the default 'icmp only if matched to an active connection' rule in the firewall, that is forwarding *some* icmp packets if they seem to have an attached connection from a NAT'ed tcp/udp connection
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, the actiontec
<nikkia> and thinking about it, in all cases where its picked up the address over time, its been when i've had a ssh session left open and walked away
<apokryphos> Networking is often a mystery to me. My random disconnections every few months are proof of that
<nikkia> apokryphos: the one thing that really annoys me about the actiontec, is that there seems to be no way to write custom firewall rules
<nikkia> it uses one of 4 scripts in /etc, but / is a RO filesystem
<nikkia> part of the boot process *does* uncompress 'var.tar' to /var, which also contains a etc directory, and the 4 scripts, so i wonder if i can somehow update the var.tar with my own scripts, if it'll pick up on them
<nikkia> erm, uncompress is the wrong word there, i guess, but ykwim
<apokryphos> nikkia: do they not want you to configure it? That is annoying.
<nikkia> apokryphos: its weird, and the 2 lowest rules are annoyingly 'not quite enough' and 'too much'
<nikkia> eg, 'firewall.basic' blocks nothing
<nikkia> firewall.low blocks 80, 25, etc
<nikkia> i want 139 blocked, cos its not really very much fun looking at a /var/log/samba that contains 12,000 log files matching every freaking bulldog customer's IP/hostname :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: really basic question, but in theory how does a firewall work?
<nikkia> apokryphos: it looks at the TCP headers and either pulls the package out of the TCP/IP stack, or lets it pass through
<_ash> Hi all
<nikkia> apokryphos: in the case of iptables, it can do a few more things than those 2 actions
<apokryphos> right
<_ash> hecking for libXext... no
<_ash> configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed
<_ash> Can someone help me for that ?
<nikkia> but in the end, it boils down to DROP/REJECT or ACCEPT
* ztonzy wondered why nikkia looked odd at him
<nikkia> [17:51:18]  <nikkia> in fact, one might argue that the only people probably still using identd responses, are mirc users!
<nikkia> [17:36:28]  ztonzy [I=sten@blender/artist/ztonzy]  has joined #kubuntu
<ztonzy> nikkia: so ?
<ztonzy> nikkia: I know they changed the ghosting, looks strange
<ztonzy> but the I=  I dont know what it means
<ztonzy> nikkia: aren't you a registered user ?
<nikkia> N= no identd response, I= identd response
<nikkia> ztonzy: yes, but i consider identd to be a broken thing thats not worth installing
<ztonzy> uhmm..."worth installing" ? I haven't done anything more or less
<ztonzy> just using Konversation as before
<nikkia> in the days when everyone logged into a unix minicomputer and noone had network connected personal computers, it made sense, these days, its too fake-able to even consider trusting as the source of any information
* ztonzy still don't get it
<ztonzy> if it has to do with autologin for nickserv, what's the odd with that ?
<nikkia> it has nothing to do with nickserv per se
<nikkia> it has nothing to do with anything really, which is why changing the hostmask format to N= and I= is stupid
<nikkia> the presence, or absence, of identd responses doesn't tell you anything about the authenticity of the irc connection, when it was the default irc behaviour of ~ vs no ~ it was bearable, you just tune it out, but adding N= and I= to the start of hostmasks is to in your face to be annoying
<nikkia> s/to/so/
* ztonzy just asked lilo
<nikkia> ztonzy: it'll be a wasted conversation, i can envision his response - most irc admins still hold on to some twisted universe where identd matters worth a damn
<ztonzy> I asked the difference between N= and I=
<nikkia> there are even networks out there that won't let you connect without 'valid' identd responses
<nikkia> ztonzy: oh, i know the difference
* apokryphos thinks he'll still survive with the change ;-)
<nikkia> N= no identd, I= identd
<ztonzy> apokryphos: me too
<nikkia> the issue is how useful that information is, the answer is 'not at all'
<ztonzy> nikkia: seems only those with special hostmask that gets I=  even if some are logged in to nickserv
<nikkia> apokryphos: i suspect i'll end up writing a trigger in kvirc to rewrite them back to normal irc standard messages *sigh*
* apokryphos chuckles
<nikkia> ztonzy: that's NOT what the freenode webpage states
<ztonzy> just noticed it on another user...maybe I am wrong :)
<nikkia> it states that N= signifies no identd response, I= signifies identd response
<nikkia> ie, what would have shown up as ~user@host  and user@host in standard irc message format
<nikkia> it seems to be a pointless and irritating break from standard irc behaviour for no real purpose other than to annoy people
<nikkia> it also breaks certain irc client's abilities to track 'same user' messaging
<nikkia> s/client's/clients'/
<nikkia> ztonzy: my point is this, the same functionality was already present, *and defined in the irc RFCs*, why introduce incompatibility and ugly hostmasks for something that already existed ?
<ztonzy> nikkia: ok
<nikkia> and you can quote me on that, if you're still discussing this with lilo :P
<ztonzy> he hasn't replied yet, and I dont even think he will
<nikkia> personally, i would have expected people running freenode to be a bit more respectful of RFCs
* ztonzy would like a superquite system, like barebone and a LCD instead of CRT, 
<nikkia> pointlessly breaking the standards that all irc clients adhere to, for the same of 'fun' is something i'd expect from an MS-run irc server :P
<nikkia> s/same/sake/
<paines> hi
<NamShubX> where is lxsplit? (what package?)
<paines> any amd64 users compiled kde 3.4.2 and amarok against it ?
<_guillaume> iop iop
<xardias> hi
<_gustav> What's up doc?
<inetpro> Anything interestin happenin here today?
<inetpro> Nee man, wat gaan aan?
<benjamin1254> ne one have any good sugestions for a good distros that can play dvds or program that can?
<uniq> kaffeine and mplayer both play dvds with the proper libs installed.
<uniq> and xine too.
<benjamin1254> which libs could u tell me which cuz i want to use my pc dvd player an watch my 20 dvds i bought
<uniq> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<uniq> libdvdcss2
<benjamin1254> i tried it nd it came out with this error output:
<benjamin1254> The source can't be read.
<benjamin1254> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<benjamin1254> The source can't be read.
<benjamin1254> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<benjamin1254> The source can't be read.
<benjamin1254> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<benjamin1254> srry for posting 3 times i dident see it
<benjamin1254> what went wrong?
<Aapzak> good evening room
<Aapzak> equex: how are you doing, got linux running nicely?
<benjamin1254> i dont i have dvd issues
<Aapzak> why?
<benjamin1254> idk i installed the dvdrun library and so far it gets only so far and i get this
<benjamin1254> The source can't be read.
<benjamin1254> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<Aapzak> sounds like a HW problem
<benjamin1254> what does it mean not nough rights
<Aapzak> can you read the dvd directories?
<benjamin1254> yes all of them
<Aapzak> you know console and rights?
<benjamin1254> i know what the console is but not the rights
<Aapzak> which device is your dvd player?
<benjamin1254> cdrom not cdrom1
<benjamin1254> ...
<benjamin1254> its my first cd rom device
<Aapzak> lemme check my system
<benjamin1254> k
<Aapzak> you can read whats in de dvd, can you copy a (small) file to your homedir?
<benjamin1254> umm idk... could u explain a bit more cuz im still a newbie at this
<benjamin1254> :-S
<Aapzak> well, how do you see whats on the dvd?
<benjamin1254> i go through my kaffeine player
<benjamin1254> and press dvd ... then it goes through and it gets so far then i get the error output
<Aapzak> goed through what?
<benjamin1254> kaffeine
<Aapzak> do you ever get the idea even 1 bit can be read?
<benjamin1254> nope
<benjamin1254> its the name of th player
<Aapzak> can you mount the dvd in your filesystem?
<Aapzak> do you have an dvd icon on your desktop?
<benjamin1254> yes
<Aapzak> can you open it with a filebrowser and tell me what you see? I believe if you just click on the icon you should see whats on the disk
<Aapzak> 1 left click on the dvd icon
<benjamin1254> video_ts file
<Aapzak> its a directory I think, click on it?
<benjamin1254> ill click on it
<Aapzak> you see files?
<benjamin1254> no thats odd
<Aapzak> yes, that is
<Aapzak> does the disk work in any other player?
<Aapzak> or did you never see it work?
<Aapzak> please try a disk from which you know it actually has something on it
<Aapzak> you're running kubuntu, right? Lemme get my laptop ...
<benjamin1254> yes im running the KDE vversion
<Aapzak> allright, getting kubuntu myself, I might be able to help you better, you prolly just did a basic install? so did I
<benjamin1254> yes then i installed a cupple packages after it was working
<Aapzak> I see no harm in that
<benjamin1254> then this guy told me to install the dvd library
<benjamin1254> i did the old and new
<Aapzak> allright, I did not have a dvd icon on my desktop, I just created a link to a device. I mounted the dvd and now I can read whats in the disk, including the files in video_ts
<Aapzak> if it is this easy, what happened on your install? prolly nothing and the dvd is empty?
<benjamin1254> no i opened it ack up and now i can see my files
<benjamin1254> but i tried the same thing and i got the same error output error
<Aapzak> you opened that same dvd some other way and you see files?
<benjamin1254> yes
<Aapzak> thats weirs
<Aapzak> d
<benjamin1254> i right clicked hit open then clicked on the foler and i see them
<seaLne> maybe it wasn't mounted? (sorry i missed the earlier part of your description of the problem)
<Aapzak> it gets mounted when you left click on it, right?
<seaLne> it should have
<Aapzak> we all should shell access to each others machines :)
<benjamin1254> yyes so u can help
<benjamin1254> but idk how
<Aapzak> idk?
<benjamin1254> i dont know
<benjamin1254> thats what it mean
<benjamin1254> mens*
<benjamin1254> means**
<benjamin1254> man 72+ hrs of no sleep does alot
<seaLne> maybe you should go to bed then :)
<benjamin1254> nah im good
<benjamin1254> i have been like this for weeks
<Aapzak> yeah benjamin1254, whatcha still doing here?
<benjamin1254> and so far no harm done
<hater2win> yo
<benjamin1254> so u wana remote desktop to my pc so u can figure things out?
<Aapzak> you should not give me access :)
<Aapzak> I'm not an expert ...
<seaLne> or anyone you don't know :)
<Aapzak> far from it even
<benjamin1254> i know thats first things first in pc security
<benjamin1254> but im dumb and let people do as they need for helpin me
<jeffm> hey guys
<dooglio> not dumb...just trusting
<benjamin1254> too trusting if u ask me
<Aapzak> I don't think I have the knowledge to help you
<benjamin1254> :))
<Aapzak> it's allright, you can trust most people
<Aapzak> you can trust me, but I can't help you
<benjamin1254> i trust u man....
<benjamin1254> 110%
<Aapzak> kewl
<jeffm> i cant seem to login as root on my Kubuntu
<Aapzak> you see what 72+ hours without sleep does to you? :)
<benjamin1254> me eather thats why u do sudo
<jeffm> i type su at the terminal, and it asks for my password
<dooglio> heh
<Aapzak> jeffm: correct
<benjamin1254> yeh do SUDO
<Aapzak> yeah
<Aapzak> sudo su - :)
<benjamin1254> then whatever else u need to do afterthat
<dooglio> using sudo implies you have set it up correctly as root
<seaLne> then its your own paswd you type
<dooglio> a la visudo
<Aapzak> dooglio: thats std in (k)ubuntu
<jeffm> ok ill try it
<benjamin1254> LMFAO STD
<seaLne> benjamin1254: you wouldn't find it so funny if you got some :)
<benjamin1254> true but i am still clean (sinless) so far
<dooglio> Aapzak: you still have to add access rights for your non-priveledged user(s)
<dooglio> that implies being able to log into root (or su) in order to run visudo
<seaLne> yeah but the first user is setup
<jeffm> ok, i type su, then when i put in my password, it doesnt appear as im typing anything in the terminal. but i type it anyway and press enter, then i get an authentication enter.
<dooglio> or I guess add yourself to the admin group
<Aapzak> thats what I mean, out of the box it works
<seaLne> jeffm: use the command sudo instead of su
<dooglio> does it automatically add your first user into the admin group?
<jeffm> sudo then what
<seaLne> sudo bash
<Aapzak> dooglio: the first user is certainly added to some group that can sudi
<Aapzak> sudo
<seaLne> or whatever shell you want or you can just do sudo apt-get install foo etc
<dooglio> jeffm: try sudo bash
<jeffm> ok
<Aapzak> I use sudo su -    is that wrong?
<dooglio> no, it's not
<dooglio> but i think jeffm lost his root password
<Aapzak> we have no root passwd
<jeffm> i know it
<dooglio> ah
<dooglio> i misread it
<jeffm> ok, sudo bash worked
<dooglio> i thought you just typed "su -"
<dooglio> jeffm: cool
<dooglio> now you're root
<seaLne> sudo is just a different way so that you can restrict some users to run only certain commands as root
<dooglio> you might want to change your root password at this point
* hater2win wants to know what "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found." means and where he can update Qt*
<dooglio> seaLne: yes
<seaLne> dooglio: not neccessasry as he should just use sudo
<jeffm> ok, im in a directory with a configure file. i type ./configure and it says no such file or directory
<dooglio> seaLne: true, but there might be some reason he needs to log in as root
<seaLne> is it maybe not executable?
<dooglio> for example, in single user mode
<seaLne> chmod u+x configure
<nocloud> i am getting random lockups using kubuntu 5.04 and KDE 3.4.2 on my dell inspiron 6000 laptop....
<dooglio> jeffm: are you sure you want to compile this project as root?
<nocloud> does anybody know why i am getting these random freezes?
<jeffm> yeah, ill show you what im trying to do
<dooglio> hater2win: you need to add something like "--with-qt-includes=/usr"
<dooglio> do "./configure --help | less" to find the exact command
<jeffm> dooglio: http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/linksys.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=773&p_created=1084221483&p_sid=cQIIyvMh&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NCZwX3Byb2RzPTAmcF9jYXRzPSZwX3B2PSZwX2N2PSZwX3NlYXJjaF90eXBlPWFuc3dlcnMuc2VhcmNoX25sJnBfc2NmX2xhbmc9MSZwX3BhZ2U9MSZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PWxpbnV4&p_li=&p_topview=1
<seaLne> hwat are you trying to install?
<dooglio> *sigh* we need a tinyurl bot on this channel
<jeffm> lol
<jeffm> the above link details what im trying to do
<seaLne> should it me *C*ontinue? with a capital?
<dooglio> also it looks like your "Configure" script as a capital "C" as well
<dooglio> try ./Configure instead of ./configure
<jeffm> ok
<jeffm> lol thanks
<hater2win> dooglio: i tried doing it with that command just now, but its still out of date, is there a repository package somewhere?
<jeffm> didnt know it was case sensitive
<dooglio> the wlan stuff: isn't that installed stock on [k] ubuntu?
<jeffm> thanks guys
<jeffm> yaw'll rock
<dooglio> hater2win: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<hater2win> jeffm: that reminds me of that time when i wrote a 2000 line program in C++ and had a seg fault... didn't know where though
<dooglio> try that and see if it works
<jeffm> hater2win: lol a single letter in the wrong case... LOL
<seaLne> jeffm: have you tried using the kwireless tool?
<hater2win> dooglio: i get this message now "libqt3-mt-dev is already the newest version."
<seaLne> hater2win: that just means it was already installed
<dooglio> hater2win: less config.log and see what the error is
<dooglio> it's prolly failing for another reason
<dooglio> also check for the presence of /usr/include/qt3
<hater2win> . /usr/include/qt3 does in fact exist
<jeffm> dooglio: ok, i got to the part with the Linux source directory [/usr/src/linux] , but it says that it is incomplete or missing
<dooglio> you need to install the linux source tree
<jeffm> sealane: yeah, but it says its disabled
<hater2win> dooglio:  still the same error
<jeffm> dooglio: how?
<dooglio> hater2win: did you check the config.log file?
<hater2win> dooglio: what am i looking for in there?
<dooglio> the part where it is failing
<dooglio> it's a BIG file, full of all kinds of noise
<dooglio> but if you scroll down far enough, you should see the test code the configure script is trying to compile
<dooglio> and the reaon why it failed
<dooglio> jeffm: i don't think you should have to go through all of this
<dooglio> there is a package for linux-wlan in unbuntu "linux-wlan-ng"
<jeffm> ok
<dooglio> try installing that
<jeffm> but, i dont have internet on the comp with linux yet
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> in part of the config file
<hater2win> is part of the conversation
<hater2win> that you guys were having
<hater2win> thats crazy...
<hater2win> config.log
<dooglio> huh?
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> in config.log
<hater2win> it has messages that appeared here in IRC
<hater2win> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<hater2win> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<hater2win> <head>
<hater2win> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<hater2win> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<dooglio> jeffm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary?highlight=%28linux-wlan-ng%29
<hater2win> </head>
<hater2win> <body>
<hater2win> <pre>
<hater2win> configure:1726: result: no
<hater2win> configure:1697: checking for mawk
<hater2win> configure:1713: found /usr/bin/mawk
<hater2win> configure:1723: result: mawk
<hater2win> configure:1733: checking whether make sets ${MAKE}
<dooglio> jeffm: that link might help you build the driver you just downloaded
<hater2win> configure:1753: result: yes
<hater2win> configure:1901: checking for style of include used by make
<hater2win> configure:1929: result: GNU
<hater2win> [20:34]  &lt;-- xardias has left this channel. ()
<hater2win> [20:35]  &lt;dooglio&gt; seaLne: true, but there might be some reason he needs to log in as root
<hater2win> [20:35]  &lt;seaLne&gt; is it maybe not executable?
<hater2win> [20:35]  &lt;dooglio&gt; for example, in single user mode
* nikkia stares at hater2win
<hater2win> [20:35]  &lt;seaLne&gt; chmod u+x configure</pre></body>
<hater2win> </html>
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> thats gotta be a security flaw
<lgsobalvarro> hello aseigo 
<seaLne> you probably just pasted it?
* hater2win doesnt want to die*
<dooglio> hater2win: you might want to avail yourself of this next time: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste
<dooglio> hater2win: but that is wierd
<hater2win> ah cool, will do
<hater2win> lol, that was dumb
<hater2win> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1383?_nevow_carryover_=1123534556.94127.0.0.10.36651557431
<hater2win> there is what the config file has in it
<dooglio> you don't need the junk past the ?, by the way
* dooglio looks at hater's pasting
<brk4> could someone give an opinion? acer aspire or hp pavilion laptop..
<Blissex> brk4: you are quite mad...
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> I'd go for IBM
<Blissex> brk4: different models are manufactured by different companies, they are just ''badged'' like that.
<dooglio> yeah
<brk4> Blissex: did i ask that before? :)
* dooglio is using an hp pavilion laptop, but IBM is a better bet
<Aapzak> brk4: you should see whats inside and how compatible it is with *nix
<dooglio> i've had to pull my hair out getting certain things to work
<Blissex> brk4: so you need to compare model-with-model,not brand-with-brand... 
<brk4> dooglio: is linux running well with it?
<dooglio> it runs pretty well
<Aapzak> brk4: one hp is not the other
<brk4> Blissex: im not comparing brands, im talking about the models in those ranges
<Blissex> brk4: in general it works like this: if you got money, buy IBM or Toshiba high end.
<brk4> dooglio: does wifi work?
<dooglio> but i can't use the nvidia binary driver because it won't work on my laptop's video card
<dooglio> and wifi does work, but i had to use ndiswrapper
<Aapzak> please brk4 read the specs for both machines, chipsets, etc, 
<Blissex> brk4: you dont get it -- those are not ranges, they are badges slapped on completely different machines from different manufacturers.
<brk4> dooglio: does that work well?
<brk4> Aapzak: im do
<brk4> *i do
<dooglio> which does work, but i can't install, say, 64-bit linux because i rely on ndiswrapper
<Aapzak> dooglio: what wifi chip is in your laptop?
<brk4> dooglio: so your 64 bit crippled just because of wifi?
<Aapzak> brk4: no ndiswrapper with 64-bits, for nothing
<brk4> Aapzak: wha?
<Aapzak> well, appearantly dooglio has a wifi chip which needs a ndiswrapper, the laptop you want to buy not rely on that
<Aapzak> might not rely
<dooglio> hater2win: i found the problem
<hater2win> doogli
<dooglio> your command line argument is wrong: it should be --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3
<dooglio> not /usr/includes/qt3
<brk4> could anyone recommend a good ibm laptop?
<Aapzak> brk4: please post some specs here, and we might be able to give you advise, we can't do anything with 'hp' or 'acer'
<brk4> thanks
<brk4> ok
<brk4> what do you think of this one then: http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/product_detail.do?product_code=EC356UA%23ABA&tab=detailed_specs&storeName=&landing=&category=&subcat1=&catLevel=#defaultAnchor
<Aapzak> I can tell you that I have a ralink rt2500 wifi card which works like a charm
<brk4> what laptop do you have?
<Aapzak> dell, with pcmcia card
<hater2win> dooglio: let me try it real quick
<Aapzak> BTW, Ati sucks
<brk4> ati graphics?
<dooglio> Aapzak: i have a broadcom BCM4301 chipset
<dooglio> brk4: ndiswrapper won't work under 64 bit linux
<brk4> :(
<brk4> linux sucks :p
<dooglio> naw, broadcom sucks
<Aapzak> can't see what wifi chip is used in that hp
<dooglio> they won't release their chipset specs!
<Aapzak> Texas instruments sucks too
<Aapzak> very few wifi chips rock
<hater2win> dooglio: it worked
<brk4> how about this one then: http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/acer-aspire_5012_wlmi-laptop-3-n2.htm
<hater2win> dooglio: do i have to do make install clean
<Aapzak> they both have Ati graphics cards, I'm not a huge fan of Ati
<brk4> whats the prob..? there are ati drivers arent there?
<Aapzak> they both won't tell which chips they use
<Aapzak> ati drivers suck generally
<Aapzak> buying a complete machine can be quite a pain these days
<brk4> well could anyone recommend a good laptop?
<Aapzak> phone ... brb
<dooglio> hater2win: sudo make install should install your application/library/whatever-it-is-you're-compiling
<hater2win> k
<nikkia> brk4: they're probably the same laptop in a different shell
<nikkia> and probably both just as badly supported in linux, given the specs
<nikkia> the dirty secret of the laptop industry is, that there is only about 4-5 manufacturers of laptops, everyone just buys and re-shells
<nikkia> even apple's laptops are made by asus
<nikkia> brk4: ati's drivers are a pain to get working on a desktop, the mobile radeon support is even worse
<nikkia> brk4: plus, the wifi is probably going to be unsupported on those machines
<X-CRiPt51> hey all
<brk4> nikkia: well can you suggest anything better?
<nikkia> brk, its very unlikely, given you seem to be a A64+ATI fan :P
<brk4> nikkia: im open to suggestions of any make
<brk4> *brand
<bobesponja> http://www.wengofiles.teaser-hosting.com/wengophone/beta/wengophone_0.950-i386.deb hey all this is wengo kubuntus deb
<bobesponja> its like skype only GPL and uses SIP
<bobesponja> try it out
<brk4> nikkia: im not a fan just the ones i saw seemed to have ati. just suggest one :p
<nikkia> brk4, thats probably becuase you've only been looking at athlon 64 laptops
<brk4> nikkia: well isnt athlon 64 good?
<buz> sure its good
<Aapzak> centrino rocks
<buz> but ati chipset sucks
<nikkia> which almost all seem to be ATI IGP based, and that is terrible for support under linux
<buz> under linux anyway
<nikkia> even the proprietary drivers don't work, apparently
<nikkia> at least for 3d
<buz> if you can find a athlon notebook with another chipset, go for it
<brk4> i mean heres an ibm one.. but the specs seem to suck in comparison: http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/ibm-thinkpad_r50e_ur0j9uk-laptop-2-n2.htm
<nikkia> buz, tbh, i'm not sure i'd recommend A64 at all to a newbie
<buz> mhh doesnt mean he needs to use kubuntu64 right away
<buz> i ran x86 on mine
<nikkia> buz, he'll try tho, they all do
<nikkia> then they come here and complain
<brk4> basically, could someone list the things to avoid when looking for a laptop?
<buz> well, i'm not a newbie per se and so I didnt ;)
<nikkia> 'where's wine!' 'where's the win32codecs!' etc
<buz> brk4: any chipset without linux support
<buz> dell
<buz> you're best bet is a ibm thinkpad
<brk4> when you say chipset.. you mean graphics card?
<buz> there's readily configured debian for those
<brk4> ibm thinkpads seem to suck
<buz> every chipset, really
<brk4> spec wise
<buz> graphics, sound, wlan, north and southbridge
<buz> then maybe hp (tho i think their stuff sucks)
<buz> but at least they offer linux on some notbeook
<brk4> who hp?
<brk4> so maybe a hp pavillion with an nvidia chipset?
<buz> if that exist, that might help
<buz> i dont think those are good notebooks but hp has linux on some of them
<nikkia> acer make some nvidia based laptops too
<buz> check which are offered with linux 
<buz> acer is about as crap as it get
<nikkia> buz, hp's linux support is a joke
<buz> i thought they got linux preinstalled on some of them
<nikkia> buz, it usually involves ripping out the optional wifi, etc
<buz> just not in the us
<nikkia> buz, yes, they do, but only with specific configs, usually without wifi
<brk4> buz: acer is crap?
<buz> mhh that sucks
<buz> i got acer screens.
<buz> let me tell you this, my 17" lcd got replaced 3 times in as many years
<buz> every time they replaced it the next day after i called though
<buz> their notebooks cases seem to bend under slight pressure
<buz> (my 20" acer lcd is perfect tho)
<brk4> buz: what would be your favourate brand?
<buz> it used to be ibm
<brk4> and now?
<nikkia> brk4, if you're willing to risk acer, the aspire 1520 is A64 + nvidia
<buz> well i'm not so sure about that whole lenovo deal
<buz> acer isnt bad per se, it's just your run of the mill low end cheap stuff
<brk4> nikkia: risk..? are acer bad?
<nikkia> personally, i've had 'reasonable' experience with acer
<buz> yeah
<nikkia> but buz seems to think they're lousy :)
<buz> you get what you pay for
<brk4> they're cheap?
<buz> no my 20" lcd is just fine
<brk4> someone was telling me the opposite
<brk4> "top quality"
<buz> the 17" might have been a crappy line
<nikkia> brk, as i said, it really doesn't matter, to a large degree
<buz> (remember, i bought both because they were cheap)
<nikkia> there are only a handful of laptop makers around the world
<buz> yes
<brk4> ok
<buz> quanta and asus
<buz> asus make nice gear
<nikkia> buz, and ibm
<buz> but not cheap
<buz> as does samsung
<buz> there ain't no such thing as ibm laptop
<brk4> if you all had the choice of a brand new laptop right now what would you go for?
<buz> and haven't been for a few years now
<nikkia> buz, not anymore, no
<buz> asus or samsung, probably
<buz> not sure about linux support though
<nikkia> buz, asus are pretty anti-linux
<buz> if you got too much cash, also look at sony and toshiba
<nikkia> but if you buy smart, you'll be ok
<brk4> ok
<buz> my a8v delux works just fine
<brk4> what makes that?
<benjamin1254> nikkia explain why auses boards r so anti linux
<buz> of course i intentionally bought via kt800
<nikkia> benjamin1254: asus refuse to release specs on some of their own stuff
<nikkia> well, all of their own stuff
<buz> i dont think asus boards are any more anti linux than others
<nikkia> benjamin1254: there 'we build X's reference design' stuff works fine
<nikkia> its just when asus do their own designs, or add their own stuff, they refuse to support linux
<buz> as i say, a8v works charmingly
<nikkia> buz, thats just a reference design job tho
<brk4> nikkia: would you buy this? http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/acer-aspire_1524_wlmi-laptop-4-n2.htm
<buz> most boards are these days
<brk4> buz: what about the wifi?
<buz> graphics should work
<nikkia> brk, i'm not in the market for a laptop, but it looks alright
<buz> same for chipset
<buz> dunno about wifi
<buz> havent cared for notebooks in a logn time
<buz> i tell everyone to buy ibooks
<buz> (not really good quality but at least they dont come bugging me about broken XP9
<brk4> buz: what you think of this one?  http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/acer-aspire_1524_wlmi-laptop-4-n2.htm
<buz> as i say, i dont know about wifi much
<buz> i think all wifi can be used with ndiswrapper today. but i could be wrong and in any case, it's an ugly hack
<buz> i'd get an ibm
<buz> "Integrated Acer InviLink? 802.11g Wi-Fi CERTIFIED solution; supporting Acer SignalUp wireless technology "
<buz> whatever that means
<nikkia> apparently, that acer's wifi will work in 64bit mode with linuxant, or it'll work in 32bit with ndiswrapper
<brk4> sweet
<brk4> im willing to pay linuxant
<buz> don't all of the drivers work with ndiswrapper?
<buz> in 32 bit mode anyway
<nikkia> buz, not all, no
<buz> mhh i thought they would, based on what it does
<jeffm> hey guys
<nikkia> buz, depends if the driver does any sneaky tricks, some do, apparently
<buz> but i'm not really up to notebooks really
<buz> i suggest to take a look on samsung offereing
<buz> not cheap, but well built and some really cool stuff there
<buz> the 17" centrino is fucking gorgeous
<nikkia> or you could just forget about the internal wlan, and buy a 15 card that has known support :)
<ray_> you guys are going to br mad at me
<jeffm> im trying to install some themes on KDE but when i run the configure file in the terminal, i keep getting no acceptable c compiler
<ray_> be*
<brk4> nikkia: ya?
<brk4> nikkia: are there supported ones available?
<nikkia> jeffm, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nikkia> brk4, yes
<jeffm> will it work if im not connected to the internet?
<nikkia> jeffm, no
<jeffm> damn
<brk4> do that so :(
<brk4> *:)
<brk4> well thanks for the advice all
<brk4> later
<jeffm> ok, im on another computer. i have my laptop running kubuntu here beside me
<nikkia> brk4, my acx111 card works perfectly, given a tiny annoying work-around for a pcmcia issue
<nikkia> brk4, and my handful of prism based 802.11b cards work flawlessly
<jeffm> i can transfer files onto my mp3 player then onto the laptop
<jeffm> is there a theme installing app anywhere?
<nikkia> jeffm, i think build-essential is a meta package, so its not going to be that easy
<nikkia> jeffm, no, you need the C compiler installed, and you'll probably need kde-dev installed too
<jeffm> damn
<jeffm> ok so i really need internet then
<nikkia> jeffm: its going to be a fairly sizable dl too, probably somewhere around 50-75MB at a guess
<Aapzak> I'm back, did brk4 order a laptop allready?
<jeffm> ok, ill work on getting internet
<Aapzak> nikkia: I hate the acx111, could not get it to work properly, I bought another card :)
<nikkia> Aapzak: was the pcmcia chipset yenta?
<Aapzak> dunno, 
<nikkia> Aapzak: it works fine on mine, but ONLY if i disable 32bit pcmcia access
<jeffm> my laptop also has S-video out, but when i plug it into a tv the picture is black and white and distorted
<Aapzak> it was a linksys card, with texas instruments acx111 on it
<nikkia> otherwise it fails to upload the firmware about 75% of the time
<jeffm> any way to fix that?
<nikkia> jeffm, yes, its set to the wrong TV standard
<Aapzak> I had firmware uploading issues, 
<nikkia> jeffm, there should be a bios setting for PAL vs NTSC
<jeffm> where?
<Aapzak> nikkia: you have answers for everything?
<nikkia> Aapzak: setting the pcmcia mode to 16bit in the acx makefile would probably have solved it then :)
<nikkia> jeffm, in the bios somewhere
<jeffm> yes nikkia does ok, leave her alone
<jeffm> where can i find that?
<Aapzak> ow nikkia where were you when I needed you?
<nikkia> IN....THE.....BIOS
<Aapzak> jeffm: :)
<jeffm> where can i find the bios
<Aapzak> oops
<Aapzak> jeffm: you don't know how to get into your bios?
<nikkia> jeffm, reboot it and press   DEL, F2, ESC, F12    or other random keys until you get a menu
<nikkia> DEL is most common, F2 second most common...
<buz> or read what it says
<nikkia> buz, might not work
<buz> even dell says what to press
<nikkia> buz, officially, my toshiba doesn't have a hardware bios
<Aapzak> yeah, it might be written somewhere in the screen
<buz> oh yeah
<Aapzak> hey buz, keep it nice, Dell is pretty OK
<nikkia> buz, officially, you're supposed to use a windows util to access the bios
<buz> compaq had software bios for a long time
<nikkia> buz, unofficially, if you cram the keyboard buffer on boot, it fails and goes to bios :)
<Aapzak> I hate that
<buz> i dont think you could actually get into the bios really
<jeffm> ok
<buz> Aapzak: you must have a different definition of nice than i do
<Aapzak> :)
<nikkia> you get 'Keyboard failure, press F2 to enter bios'
<Aapzak> smart
<nikkia> (but F2 does NOT enter the bios normally, before anyone suggests it)
<Aapzak> thats a hack
<buz> i wont buy toshiba then
<nikkia> Aapzak: it works :)
<Aapzak> jeff, you see the bios?
<Aapzak> hacking is OK, if done this way
<nikkia> Aapzak: and due to a bug in the speedstep, its the only way to reset the CPU speed back to 650MHz if it decides to slow the CPU down :)
<jeffm> also when i connect another monitor to the laptop, it doesnt appear in the cisplay properties
<jeffm> im restarting now
<Aapzak> lol @ speedstep
<seaLne> (not amd64 but looks very nice) http://www.inmac.co.uk/catalogue/item/TOSNBL05
<nikkia> Aapzak: if you leave the laptop alone, it'll eventually step down to 150MHz CPU core, at which point, it will never speed back up to full speed :)
<nikkia> Aapzak: so you have to reboot, go to bios, and reset the cpu speed control from manual, to auto, to manual :)
<Aapzak> stupid thing, funny :)
<Aapzak> pretty annoying
<buz> what kind of braindeadness is that
<Aapzak> who's fault is that, linux? hardware?
<nikkia> Aapzak: no, it did it in windows too
<buz> that would be areason for me to return the thing
<nikkia> although windows was never bearable on its slow-poke S3 ProSavage
<Aapzak> can you configure speedstep not to go lower than a certain Mhz?
<buz> obviously, it doesnt do what's advertised and thus has to be replaced
<nikkia> (which btw, has no working linux drivers)
<nikkia> Aapzak: no
<nikkia> buz, its about 5 years old :)
<Aapzak> terrible, 
<buz> mhh prosavageddr works nicely with kubuntu
<nikkia> buz, not on an IX/MX
<buz> original prosavage i dont have
<nikkia> buz, the IX/MX will just corrupt display with the prosavage drivers
<Aapzak> I don't have speedstep, do you gain much from it in linux?
<nikkia> Aapzak: no
<Aapzak> so just don't compile it in the kernel and you're home free?
<nikkia> Aapzak: it might be useful on 'silly clock speed' notebooks when you don't want a red hot lap :)
<buz> but just about every via igq chipset is a different  core with different drivers
<buz> they are crazy, really
<buz> anyway, i'm off to bed
<Aapzak> sleep well buz 
<nikkia> Aapzak: no, the speed step on my toshiba activates even if its disabled, sometimes
<buz> mhh maybe
<buz> i'll dream of killing lawyers, probably
<_shawn> her when trying to install amarok I get this checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! I'm pretty sure I need some x dev packages anyone know which one(s)
<_shawn> *hey
<buz> trying to install or trying to compile?
<_shawn> compile
<buz> run apt-get build-dep amarok
<Aapzak> got sued buz?
<buz> mhh over not paying bills for stuff that doesnt work, yes
<buz> happens occasionally
<Aapzak> kewl
<Aapzak> it's a good cause
<buz> only this time its a foreign court pressuring me to pay
<Aapzak> which country?
<buz> always something new i guess
<_shawn> thanks buz
<buz> court from germany, whereas i'm switzerland
<buz> i'm thinking about counter suit
<buz> but it's too much trouble, i'll just tell them to stick it where the sun doesnt shine for now
<Aapzak> so the court is protecting the one who sold non-working stuff?
<buz> well they claim it worked
<benjamin1254> anyone know how to fix theis error? 
<benjamin1254> The source can't be read.
<benjamin1254> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<Aapzak> sure
<buz> only what they dont know, i wasnt even 18 when i bought it, 4 years ago
<buz> (gotta be pretty crazy to sue someone over 200eur after 4 years, really)
<Aapzak> so they got to sue your parents
<buz> yeah good luck with that muahah
<Aapzak> lol
<buz> they can say they didnt approve of the order and the case gets thrown out
<buz> as i say, i'm partly laughing, partly angry at the lawyer
<Aapzak> yours or theirs?
<buz> theirs
<buz> i dont get a lawyer for crap like that, really
<nikkia> usually when it gets 'too hot' by some fluke of nature (ie, the fan control being s***)
<nikkia> toshiba are not on my list of products to buy in the future :)
<nikkia> altho they are still higher up than NEC and Sony :)
<nikkia> my NEC laptop had the worst design flaw *ever*
<nikkia> if you unplugged the power, or the power failed and it ticked over to battery, i know, crazy concept on a laptop, it would dive the drive heads into the disk platter, corrupting data until the drive wouldn't work anymore
<nikkia> we went thru 4 drives in under a year on that laptop
<benjamin1254> HOLEY BALLS
<Aapzak> lol @ both of you
<nikkia> ouch, that was nasty lag
<buz> i'm mostly treating this as learning experience
<buz> i still didnt manage to ever go to court
<buz> and i got sued about three times in the last three years
<buz> they invariably gave up before going to court
<Aapzak> so you're trying but not succeeding :)
<buz> yes
<buz> it'd be something to put on my CV ;)
<Aapzak> don't give up, you'll get there
<buz> i presume i will
<buz> eventually
<Aapzak> lol
<buz> rationally, i should just pay the 200? (i dont care much for that amount)
<buz> but OTOH, i'm trying to make a poitn
<Aapzak> yeah, could get expensive if you lose
<buz> nah i wont lose
<buz> swiss court is gonna throw them out in no tim
<Aapzak> I don't think so either
<buz> i even got people who can testify it didnt work
<buz> besides, good luck in proving i ordered something on the web
<Aapzak> btw, what was it that did not work, can you share that with us?
<buz> 3 domains
<Aapzak> how can they not work?
<buz> they put in the wrong nameservers and didnt fix it after 3 mails from me
<buz> which is 2 mails too much,r eally
<Aapzak> yes
<buz> one i could understand
<buz> 2 barely, 3 not at all
<Aapzak> no
<buz> as is ay
<Aapzak> I work for a company that screws up the same way sometimes, I don't believe you can treat your customers like that
<buz> as i say, my case is bulletproof
<buz> (id just pay if it werent)
<Aapzak> prolly
<Aapzak> so you'll sleep well :)
<buz> yes
<buz> in fact, i'm beginning to think i should sue THEM for damages, really
<Aapzak> I think you could
<buz> of cours ei could
<buz> i just dont care muh
<Aapzak> I don't like the whole sueing business
<buz> i'll sue counter if they try to sue me in a real couirt (i.e. one that actually affects me)
<buz> neither do it
<buz> i
<buz> lawyers are among the lowest scum on earth
<Aapzak> it's not in the spirit of Ubuntu :)
<buz> well i'm not fundamentalist
<buz> i use some nonfree stuff
<Aapzak> ohhhh
<Aapzak> ;)
<Aapzak> I try not to, I just don't want nonfree stuff to have a large userbase :)
<Aapzak> but sometimes you might have to
<Aapzak> I never installed KDE until Trolltech announced a licence change to GPL, now I'm totally in love with KDE
<Aapzak> anyway buz, you were off to bed ... sleep well!
<lluka> hey i'm having trouble with my vid card still, its saying "pci mode" right now, but its an agp card :/
<buz> well without mplayer and flash, the web is somewhat daft
<Aapzak> nikkia: @ work we have a lot of Toshiba's that die from harddisk failure
<buz> anyway, you're right, off i go ;)
<lluka> anyone know howw to tell it that its agp?
<Aapzak> lluka: I can't help you
* nikkia updates her domain name
<nikkia> s/updates/renews/
<nikkia> til 2010
<nikkia> frankly, i'm sick of worrying about remembering it each year :P
<pax> jeeez I was waiting for it to drop! (jk)
<pax> what is it anyway
<nikkia> pax, i know people were, which is why i was getting worried about it expiring next month
<Aapzak> nikkia.com?
<nikkia> pax, i've had about 10 offers to buy the domain, and 2 that simply said 'i'll get it if you let it lapse!'
<Paradiu1> How do I use the document feeder capability for my HP Officejet 7410?
<nikkia> i just ignore them all :P
<pax> why dont you seel if the price is right
<nikkia> pax, i know what the price is, around $10,000
<pax> sell*
<_frank> nikkia: what domain?
<nikkia> i'd rather keep the domain i've had for 10 years
<Paradiu1> How do I use the document feeder capability for my HP Officejet 7410?
<Aapzak> nikkia: what is your domainname?
<pax> must be a good name then
<nikkia> pax, its sadly close to one of the RIAA member company's names
<_frank> nokia
<pax> ah that explains it then
<_frank> nikia
<nikkia> frank, no
<Larry_Wall> How do I use the document feeder capability for my HP Officejet 7410?
#kubuntu 2005-08-14
<Aapzak> nikkia: I'm curious
<nikkia> yeah, i'm sure you are :P
<Aapzak> :)
<Larry_Wall> Hello?
<Larry_Wall> _frank?
<_frank> yeah?
<Aapzak> Larry!
<Larry_Wall> How do I use the document feeder capability for my HP Officejet 7410?
<_frank> Larry_Wall: I don't know.
<_frank> Larry_Wall: If someone knew, they would answer but how many of us do you think have your exact printer. Try google
<Larry_Wall> Okay. Thank you _frank. :)
<_frank> Larry_Wall: look for generic info, not ubuntu specific
<Tranquitos> was he the real one?
<Tranquitos> hehe
<_frank> ?
<nikkia> Tranquitos: doubtful
<nikkia> the real LW would use a irc client written in perl, not gaim
<Blissex> which automounting dmon or scripts are used for removable media in Kubuntu?
<othernoob> nikkia: has the usage stats of a partition in kde been fixed?
<Tranquitos> nikkia: i was wondering if he was the real Larry Wall...
<Tranquitos> it seems not. hehe
<nikkia> othernoob: i doubt it
<nikkia> Tranquitos: as i said, the real LW wouldn't come here via gaim :)
<LinusTorvalds> :)
<Tranquitos> wow... great personalities today, huh? ;)
<AlGore> I invented Kubuntu?
<LeonurdoDaVinci> Hello?
<LeonurdoDaVinci> I invented everything important
<Aapzak> onzin
<thoreauputic> Aapzak: it helps if you spell the name right ;)
<Aapzak> anyone from Australia here?
<nikkia> except religious tolerance, eh?
<Aapzak> nikkia: dunno anything about religion
<nikkia> Aapzak: i was referring to DaVinci :)
<bbailey> In his defence, he did say "important", which was at least in character. ;)
<nikkia> he might have invented a lot of stuff, but the one thing he really needed - religious tolerance, he didn't have
<Aapzak> I know, I was not aware of that
<thoreauputic> nikkia: the connection between Leonardo and religious tolerance seems tenuous...
<nikkia> Aapzak: thats why his books were all coded
<Aapzak> I'd better choose Ghandi then
<Aapzak> Can I learn that from reading Dan Brown?
<nikkia> Aapzak: probably not
<Aapzak> :)
<nikkia> probably won't learn anything, doing that :)
<Aapzak> So Leonardo was some kind of extremist?
<nikkia> i shudder at the thought of who they get to do the movie...
<thoreauputic> nikkia: His books were actually just in mirror writing - he was ambidextrous and had an unusual brain organisation that allowed him to write backwards
<nikkia> the questionaire i was asked to do about it, suggested that they were considering damon whats-his-face from bourne identity *shudder*
<bbailey> matt damon?
<thoreauputic> Aapzak: umm - Leonaredo da Vinci was a great Renaissance artist and scientist
<Aapzak> mat damon it is
<nikkia> thoreauputic: parts of them are in code too, the parts he feared the church would lynch him for
<thoreauputic> *Leonardo
<nikkia> bbailey: thats him
<thoreauputic> nikkia: aha - OK
<nikkia> thoreauputic: which is mostly stuff about the human body
<nikkia> thoreauputic: ie, 'nope, no soul in this bit!' :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: right - you are correct 
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I was forgetting the dissection tabu
<Aapzak> so what about his religious intolerance?
<nikkia> Aapzak: he wasn't intolerant, the church was intolerant of science at the time
<thoreauputic> Aapzak: he wasn't the one who was intolerant
<Aapzak> allright
<nikkia> (still is, if we're being brutally honest)
<nikkia> at least they've stopped inventing nonsense like vampires and witches tho, mostly
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> fear is a great weapon
<thoreauputic> nikkia: the difficulty nowadays is that one cannot really speak of "the Church" (since the Reformation and subsequent many faceted events)
<Aapzak> since I don't know anything about religion I actually learnt something from 'the Bernini Mystery'
<Aapzak> lol
<Sarg3> hi"!
<Aapzak> hey
<nikkia> thoreauputic: true
<Sarg3> i'm from kubuntu
<Sarg3> on vmware :D
<Sarg3> it's too c00l
<Aapzak> yes, too bad you did not wipe out windows and just run ubuntu from boot
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i was going to say 'i've seen both sides of the church' but then realised that 'both sides of organised religion' would be more suitable, since the catholics are cold hearted baby killers, and don't have a good side :P
<nikkia> i've seen the good side of the methodists and CoE tho
<bbailey> I actually first tried (k)ubuntu using vmware, on debian sid.
<Aapzak> lol
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I am most in sympathy with Quakerism
<Aapzak> isms, I don't know about them
<nikkia> thoreauputic: all i know is that the methodists were very good to me when i was sick
<nikkia> on top of that, they knew i am atheist, and didn't even try to convert me, were just there and offered support
<nikkia> it was appreciated
<thoreauputic> nikkia: Quakers don't try to ram their beliefs down your throat - they believe that there is "That of God in everyone"
<Sarg3> WOW!
<Sarg3> i downloaded kubuntu this afternoon, now i installed it, and...
<Sarg3> Firefox 1.0.6
<thoreauputic> nikkia: yes, Christianity sometimes gets a bad press ;)
<Sarg3> it's updated!
<nikkia> thoreauputic: its those cold hearted baby killers! :P
<nikkia> thoreauputic: they spoil it for everyone
<thoreauputic> nikkia: well, the Salem witch trials were conducted by protestants ;)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: yes, but the S.W.T always annoy me
<thoreauputic> nikkia: every institution has its evil side ;)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: an event way overblown
<jbasilio> large groups have a way of decaying
<jbasilio> small groups can hold ideas .. large groups need rules and regulation .. which lets in corruption
<thoreauputic> nikkia: it was probably mostly about envy and coveting other people's land, actually (Salem)
<jbasilio> my $0.005 cents
<jbasilio> s/ideas/ideals
<m0zone> people in large groups seam to screw up things faster
<nikkia> thoreauputic: yeah, but i dislike how the media makes it out to have been some massive event 'comparable to the crusades' when in reality it was 19 people
<m0zone> plus if they think sea monsters and such are real    things go down hill quick
<thoreauputic> nikkia: the play "The Crucible" is a fascinating study of the event: with strong references to the McCarthy era in the USA (similar hysteria)
<m0zone> good thing  witch trails dont happen these days !
<m0zone> lol
<thoreauputic> m0zone: they do - they just go by different names
<m0zone> i know i was bein a ass
<nikkia> m0zone: they do, we just call them 'paedophiles' instead of 'witches' these days - and no, i don't condone paedophilia, but the mass hysteria annoys me
<m0zone> but on another note people hate things they dont understand look at how other religions are treated
* nikkia ponders looking for a wallpaper of 'The Paedo-Finder generaaal'
<m0zone> these days i mean
<thoreauputic> nikkia: or they get called "terrorists" whether they are or not
<nikkia> thoreauputic: true
* nikkia sulks and wonders when monkey dust's new series starts
<jbasilio> people need things to demonize.  it gives them purpose.
<jbasilio> including us .. demonizing those people.  :)
<pax> that's why I can't wait for NASA to discover some space creatures we can label as the 'enemy', that should bring the human race together somewhat.
<jbasilio> works in the movies.  and star trek.  haha
<nikkia> pax, they'd better be insectoids
<jbasilio> (i'm doubting it).  you'll just see famine eat all the other ones left
<pax> never say never. or maybe I should stop playing xbox games
<c0rrupt_> hi does anyone use teamspeak on kubuntu in here?
<jbasilio> i say play the xbox games anyways.  it makes for a good diversion from the demonizing.
<bjv> yeah
<bjv> i use ts2
<pax> look at niger, people starve to death while others spend tons of money killing each other
<thoreauputic> pax: look at the US government and their rhetoric about Weapons of Mass Destruction while bombing the crap out of Baghdad .. there is nothing new under the sun I'm afraid
<sirlordt> hello to all
* Aapzak is of to bed .. good night everyone
<pax> thoreauputic: if you are American then you should understand that America's interests should always come first.
<thoreauputic> pax: 1) I'm not American 2) My mother was American so I'm not anti-US 3) No nation's interests come first when it's a question of human suffering
<bjv> i can see "if you are a Human then you should understand that Human's interest should always come first"
<pax> Politics is/was/ will never be based on human values.
<bjv> AFAIS it's alright for us to be outrageous psychopaths as a race though
<bjv> being outrageous psychopaths based on flags though is a little unsettling.
<bjv> oh and that: i use ts2 was aimed at c0rrupt_
<thoreauputic> pax: Some of us prefer to avoid the sickness of nationalism - it has caused all kinds of troubles not exceeded by idiotic wars of religion
<bjv> did you have a question or something?
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> i dont know if its working or not
<c0rrupt_> its kinda bugging everything up
<c0rrupt_> and its muting my computer
<nikkia> bjv: PETA would disagree :P
<c0rrupt_> can i come to your server and test it?
<bjv> i find it to be very slow on starting
<pax> thoreauputic: yeah we can talk for hours, but policy makers will not listen. =)
<bjv> fairly smooth on operation
<thoreauputic> pax: this is true indeed
<c0rrupt_> bjv can i come to your server and test my mic, sound etc
<bjv> yeah, lemme pull up the IP
<c0rrupt_> ah my god..
<bjv> i dont have a mic though, :P
<c0rrupt_> everything is buggy
<c0rrupt_> thats alright
<c0rrupt_> just let me know if you can hear me
<c0rrupt_> lately kubuntu has been worse than windows xp as far as bugginess goes
<c0rrupt_> :'(
<bjv> teamspeak://69.44.152.92/?nickname=OdieSigGuest
<c0rrupt_> wowwwwwwwwwww
<c0rrupt_> soooo buggy
<c0rrupt_> keeps crashing now
<bjv> crap, could you get on with that nick?
<bjv> maybe he took it down.
<supernix> Hi
<c0rrupt_> maybe
<supernix> I am having trouble with getting the default font set can someone give me a pointer ?
<sirlordt> hello i had the problem my clock is to slow in kubuntu and ubuntu the second is running to slow 
<sirlordt> i had installed in vmware 4.5
<sirlordt> the problems is only in kubuntu ubuntu i had intalled another distros Suse 9.3 Red hat and the problems not found
<c0rrupt_> kubuntu is t3h buggy
<sirlordt> all distros installed in vmware and hardware config equals
<web250> how so?
<c0rrupt_> mine is buggy as hell
<c0rrupt_> like wow
<c0rrupt_> people new to linux would run back to windows
<c0rrupt_> :\
<web250> whats buggy exactly?
<c0rrupt_> everything but gaim?
<jbasilio> sirlordt: is your ntpdate running?  (/etc/init.d/ntpdate restart)
<web250> what kernel are you running?
<c0rrupt_> the one it ships with
<web250> also, what version of kde
<jbasilio> i'm having SUCH a good time with the stable kubuntu it's making me ill.  i've been running mandrake for so long i thought everything had to be on the edge
<c0rrupt_> 4.3
<web250> i hope you mean 3.4?
<sirlordt> not i not running ntp
<c0rrupt_> 3.4 yea
<c0rrupt_> lol
<jbasilio> get 3.4.2 .. so much better
<c0rrupt_> really?
<jbasilio> you are right .. 3.4 not stable
<c0rrupt_> okay
<c0rrupt_> becuse
<c0rrupt_> kicker crashes
<web250> ok...by adding a repository you can run 3.4.2 for kde....what cpu u running?
<c0rrupt_> all the time
<sirlordt> jbasilio not i not running ntp
<c0rrupt_> konqueror
<c0rrupt_> crashes like mad
<jbasilio> a lot crashed for me on 3.4.  just closing windows would crash stuff
<c0rrupt_> kaffine is a joke
<c0rrupt_> tea
<sirlordt> web250 2.6.10-5
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> so just apt-get it?
<jbasilio> well, 3.4.2 is a lot better.  can't promise it'll fix everything, but i can't recall a crash since i installed it
<c0rrupt_> can i just apt-get it?
<jbasilio> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<jbasilio> put that line in your sources.list
<c0rrupt_> right
<web250> sirlordt: what is your cpu?
<sirlordt> Athlon XP 1800
<jbasilio> it _should_ grab everything.  although i did have stragglers i seemed to have to reinstall.
<web250> ok...you can install the K7 kernel
<web250> its built to run with ur cpu
<web250> open up synaptic/kynaptic
<web250> search for "linux"
<c0rrupt_> what is the exact name of the kde 3.4.2 package
<web250> you need the k7 image, k7 linux file, and the k7 headers
<jbasilio> there's a k7 kernel?? ooooOOoo!
<sirlordt> apt-cache search linux-image ???
<web250> c0rrupt: kdebase
<web250> thats the main part
<web250> but you'll need to update others too... search for KDE in synaptic, makes it easier
<c0rrupt_> meh
<c0rrupt_> erp
<c0rrupt_> ah
<c0rrupt_> ok
<c0rrupt_> i prefer console
<c0rrupt_> synaptic is also very buggy
<c0rrupt_> :-\
<web250> you could do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<c0rrupt_> true
<jbasilio> i (heart) synaptic .. :)
<frank_> c0rrupt_: synaptic is buggy? I haven't seen that yet
<web250> jbasilio: me too
<c0rrupt_> how can i upgrade just 1 package
<jbasilio> coming from a .rpm world with mandrake tools, you guys don't understand how kick a$$ debian is
<c0rrupt_> the searching
<c0rrupt_> crashes on it
<c0rrupt_> sometimes..
<web250> c0rrupt_: manually....what i just told you will update everything, it cant hurt
<jbasilio> i use it all the time .. never an issue.  are you talking synaptic or kynaptic?
<web250> synaptic
<jbasilio> huh.  yous gots issues.  :)
<c0rrupt_> wtffffffff
<c0rrupt_> 3.4.2 isnt even there
<jbasilio> what's the advantage of the k7 kernel?  stability?  performance?  b/c i'd hate to disrupt nvidia drivers etc for 3% performance gain.
<jbasilio> did you add the repository and due apt-get update?
<jbasilio> s/due/do
<frank_> c0rrupt_: did you update? what architecture?
<crimsun> k7 vs. what?
<c0rrupt_> yes
<c0rrupt_> updated
<c0rrupt_> apt-get update
<web250> jbasilio: it wont touch your drivers...its a simple install. It has support for more than 900mb ram, and it will be faster
<c0rrupt_> as root
<jbasilio> call me a tard.  i have k7 installed already .. due to the beauty of the installer's brains.  forget it!
<c0rrupt_> hmm
<c0rrupt_> may have found the problem
<frank_> web250: I didn't know 386 stopped at 900 MBs of RAM
<c0rrupt_> there was 2 crashed applications running full cpy
<c0rrupt_> cpu*
<jbasilio> that's make you feel some pain
<jbasilio> man i can't type today
<sirlordt> web250 jbasilio i get the linux-image-k7
<web250> frank_: it does...thats why its often important to upgrade your kernel if you have 1gb
<web250> sirlordt: yes
<jbasilio> sirlordt: for me the installer already selected it ... do a uname -a and see if you have it already
<lluka> :'(
<jbasilio> i have 1.5GB ram .. works great.
<jbasilio> no special config setup
<c0rrupt_> -upgrading
<lluka> i should have bought an nvidia card
<lluka> :'(
<sirlordt> 2.6.10-5 but not about k7 architecture
<jbasilio> kubuntu has made my computer whole again.  :)  i can compile KDE, run mp3s, run 3 copies of X for 3 seperate logins .. and not have a damn bit of slowdown
<frank_> web250: about the actual performance, isn't 386 compiled with 586 optimization, so the actual performance difference is due to 586->k7 differences?
<web250> sirlordt: for k7 you want the 2.6.10-5-k7
<web250> frank_: not sure about that one. the fact is that it is EXTREMELY easy to install the k7 kernel...all that you have to do after install is to reboot, select the new kernel from grub...and then later, uninstall the old kernel (if you want to)
<sirlordt> web250 the list of installed packages must show me the this?
<frank_> jbasilio: why do you have 3 separate logins to X at the same time?
<frank_> web250: I know I switched kernels already
<jbasilio> frank_: 1 for me.  1 for my wife.  1 for my kde developer account so i don't screw myself up
<web250> sirlordt: if you use synaptic it will
<web250> frank_:ohhhh cool
<sirlordt> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.10-34.3    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on 386
<sirlordt> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.11-0.2     Linux kernel image for version 2.6.11 on PPr
<sirlordt> ii  linux-image-38 2.6.10-7       Linux kernel image on 386.
<jbasilio> frank_: only taking 3MB of swap too.  with kde compiling, firefox, 3 kde's .. crazy.  2.6 kernel rules
<sirlordt> web250 ups sorry ....
<jbasilio> going afk for awhile.  dinner time.
<web250> sirlordt: none of those are it....any more listed?
<frank_> jbasilio: with 1.5GB of RAM, you would really have to try to get it to use swap! I have a 1GB and rarely use more than half
<c0rrupt_> alsa can only send sound to one program at a time?
<sirlordt> web250 i used "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"   ??? any more to filter??
<web250> that should be it
<web250> ok...its the 2.6.10-7 version
<web250> you need: linux-headers-k7
<sirlordt> web250 where find the men for ksinactyc??
<web250> linux-image-k7
<web250> ?? ksinactyc?
<kinfo> No match for "ksinactyc?"
<web250> and linux-k7
<web250> those three files
<Sarg3> uff
<sirlordt> web250 yes sorry ksinactyc 
<Sarg3> how can i login as root in a kubuntu just installed?
<Sarg3> when i take the user pwd
<Sarg3> is incorrect
<web250> sirlordt: i have no idea what that is tbh
<redguy> !tell Sarg3 about root
<sirlordt> Sarg3 "sudo passwd root" this command active the root user acccount
<Sarg3> mhmh
<Sarg3> ok, tnks
<sirlordt> web250 i get linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7 this the package no???
<thoreauputic> sirlordt: do *not* use 2.6.11 - it is broken
<web250> ya...go for 2.6.10-7-k7
<web250> thats what im using, no problems
<thoreauputic> sirlordt: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<thoreauputic> for headers
<web250> thoreauputic: dont you think the average user would have an easier time doing this through synaptic/kynaptic...all the correct headers/image/kernel are there
<thoreauputic> web250: that command ensures that the headers will match the running kernel
<thoreauputic> web250: but in general, sure
<sirlordt> web250  thoreauputic but the linux headers is for develop?? i not developer i only the user 
<thoreauputic> sirlordt: well, you only need the linux-image probably
<thoreauputic> sirlordt: unless you are installing drivers that need the headers etc
<web250> thoreauputic: ok, like for me i have linux-image-2.6.10.34-3 and same version headers...but my linux-k7 package says 2.6.10-7 is that a problem?
<sirlordt> thoreauputic "dpkg -l |  grep headers" the output is empty and my machine work well
<sirlordt> thoreauputic ok 
<thoreauputic> sirlordt: sure - no problem then - I thought from looking above that you needed headers, but you don't
<thoreauputic> web250: apt-cache show linux-k7 "This package will always depend on the latest complete Linux kernel available
<thoreauputic>  for AMD Duron/Athlon."
<sirlordt> thoreauputic ;) thanks
<thoreauputic> web250: in other words it's a metapackage
<web250> Filename: pool/restricted/l/linux-meta/linux-k7_2.6.10-7_i386.deb
<web250> everything is 2.6.10-7...why does it say i386 though?
<web250> whatever...everything works like i want it to...cant wait for my tv tuner to come so i can linux that :) heheh
<hater2win> anybody know what http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1387?_nevow_carryover_=1123545508.91127.0.0.10.581089394006
<hater2win> that means
<claydoh> hater2win: dunno, but that deco is from 2003, maybe it needs some tweaks for newer kde?
* hater2win shrugs*
<hater2win> i cant figure a damn thing out about how to get a deco isntalled or anything
<hater2win> sigh
<hater2win> ive tried many
<hater2win> cant get any
<aseigo> hater2win: are you passing --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` to ./configure?
<aseigo> kwin/workspace.h <-- you need to install the kdebase-dev package
<lluka> ok nothing i do will get 3d accelleration werking with my ati card
<lluka> :/
<hater2win> aseigo: ill install that and see what happenes
<aseigo> kwin is in kdebase. window decos need to link against kwin's client lib. so.. you need that =)
<claydoh> I have that installed, get a diff error
<claydoh> configdialog.cpp:106: error: `spacer7' undeclared (first use this function)
<claydoh> make[3] : *** [configdialog.lo]  Error 1
<aseigo> claydoh: sounds like a mismatch between the .ui file and the code
<claydoh> oooh I may knoe how to fix that one, if I find it
<c0rrupt_> installed kde 3.4.2....
<c0rrupt_> actually, its been working great so far
<c0rrupt_> :)
<c0rrupt_> no crashes -yet-
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<hater2win> still getting errors
<claydoh> ditto
<c0rrupt_> errors on what
<lluka> um
<lluka> glxgears doesnt werk
<lluka> :(
<hater2win> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1388?_nevow_carryover_=1123546691.58127.0.0.10.76214332354
<lluka> can someone please help me with my vid card
<lluka> :/
<c0rrupt_> what kind of vid card..
<c0rrupt_> j/w
<lluka> radeon 9200se
<lluka> ati card
<hater2win> son of a rock lobster.... im about ready to give up
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<hater2win> i dont know why, but wtf, am i doomed to a funny looking desktop or something
* claydoh is looking at rpms, used to do a little of that for Lycoris maybe I can see how it is installed
<claydoh> on newer distros
<claydoh> http://195.220.108.108/linux/RPM/mandrake/10.2/i586/media/contrib/kwin-style-knifty-0.4.2-1mdk.i586.html
<claydoh> so i see anewer source :)
<hater2win> hmm
<claydoh> if I can find the srpm :)
<claydoh> or rather the spec file from one
<supernix> Hiya gang
<supernix> it is me again :D
<supernix> Just curious does anyone else have a HP printer that has those built in SD card readers ?
<hater2win> not me
<Rogue_Jedi_X> A quick question: Where's history in konqueror?
<gnajar> How can I format CD-RW in Kubuntu? after that can I have drag&drop like in WinXP?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Use K3b
<gnajar> I tryed k3b, yet it has only format option for DVD+RW, not for CD-RW :(
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It's under Tools and then CD
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It has to have one
<gnajar> I'll check now
<claydoh> hater2win: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8841
<claydoh> look in the obvious place last, that smy motto :)
<gnajar> In CD options it ha no option to format a CD-RW; in DVD options, it has one :(
<gnajar> I'm using version 0.11.23
<redguy> Rogue_Jedi_X: hmm, it took a while to find it. It's in the navigation panel (F9 to display it). Don't know the shortcut to get to history directly though
<hater2win> claydoh: lol
<hater2win> so does it work now?
<claydoh> well it compiled :)
<hater2win> tried it yet?
<claydoh> installing now
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks redguy
<gnajar> alo?
<claydoh> it better look nice :)
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> looked nice in the picture
<hater2win> but thats what i said when i bought that nasty ass mongolian beef dinner at the store the other day
* hater2win dry heaves*
<claydoh> hmm sounds tasty
<claydoh> installs and looks nice :)
<hater2win> wtf
<hater2win> didnt install for me
<claydoh> ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`  then the usual make and sudo make install
<hater2win> err, let me try that
<supernix> Just curious does anyone else have a HP printer that has those built in SD card readers ?
<hater2win> not me
<hater2win> supernix: not me
<hater2win> lol
<claydoh> hater2win: do a "make clean" first
<hater2win> i did a make clean
<hater2win> when i do
<claydoh> :)
<hater2win> sudo make install
<hater2win> i get
<hater2win> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just out of curiosity, how many of you prefer having the windows title in the middle of the title bar instead of the left?
<supernix> Rogue_Jedi_X: I do
<claydoh> I don't really care about that
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just curious. I myself prefer having it to the left
<claydoh> hater2win: ya, its already built some of the bits
<claydoh> thats not really an error
<hater2win> ooo
<hater2win> i see i see
<hater2win> it worked
<hater2win> nice...
<claydoh> not bad looking
<hater2win> not at all
<hater2win> so do i need to use ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` for everything?
<hater2win> or when do i know when to use it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Pretty much
<lluka> >_<
<aseigo> hater2win: whenver you install a kde app, yep
<lluka> this is not werking
<aseigo> o_O
<lluka> :'(
<aseigo> >:-P
<aseigo> your emotifu is good, but fear my dragon fist punch!
<aseigo> ==========D
<aseigo> oh wait. 
<lluka> no 
<aseigo> haha.. that looks wrong
<lluka> aseigo thats a cock
<lluka> >_<
<aseigo> very, very wrong
<hater2win> LOL
<hater2win> bash
<claydoh> hater2win: I sue that for the most part all the time, it just sets the prefix to whatever KDE is set to
<claydoh> tho one or 2 things didn't like it can't remember which
<|rockinnerd|> pr0n in an irc window.. wow
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Huh?
<|rockinnerd|> aseigo ==========D  aseigo oh wait. lluka no  aseigo haha.. that looks wrong  lluka aseigo thats a cock
<lluka> :P
<lluka> im really confused with this ati fglrx driver :(
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I shouldn't have asked
<_kbyte> hola a todos
<hater2win> claydoh: i really appreciate your help, thanks alot
<lluka> first, it thinks its a pci card and its not, second fglrx dont work, 3rd glxgears dont werk
<claydoh> anytime hater2win :)
<hater2win> lol, i can move on with my learning now
<hater2win> now that i dont have a crazy ass GUI
<hater2win> well, now that i can fix it, heh
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I tried the High Performance Liquid theme yesterday. Very nice...until you switch to fullscreen in Kaffeine. Then you get an annoying bar at the top of the screen
<hater2win> omg
<hater2win> this is so awesome
<hater2win> claydoh: id buy you a very nice dinner if i could
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> some mongolian beef perhaps? LOL!
<claydoh> lol @ hater2win as long as its not, er recycled
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> have you seen the family guy movie yet?
<aseigo> is it even out?
<claydoh> no
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There's a Family Guy Movie?
<hater2win> lol, yes
<claydoh> heck I haven't even seen the show
<hater2win> its not supposed to come out for another 2 months
<hater2win> but i "rented it in advance"
<hater2win> i saw a very long clip of it
<TestMAD> yea..ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What's the title or is that it?
<lluka> yes
<lluka> that movie RAWKS
<lluka> omg its so hilarious
<hater2win> lol, it does
<hater2win> its freakin hilarious
<hater2win> Rogue_Jedi_X: Stewie Griffin: The Untold Story
<hater2win> you could probably find it at the bay where pirates convene
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks, hater2win. Will keep an eye out
<hater2win> gotta see it, its hilarious
<hater2win> either way lluka
<lluka> its not hard to get
<lluka> downloads fast with bittorrent
* |rockinnerd| tortures microsoft with a hot poker because longhorns screenshots so far look like Plastik
<lluka> i used windows to get it
<hater2win> i was asking because remember when brian eats rupert's leg? and stewie says "Give it back!
<hater2win> brian: oh, you'll get it back
<hater2win> oh man... i about died
<claydoh> lol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Wonder when the Full Metal Alchemist movie comes out
<hater2win> lol
<claydoh> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26644
<claydoh> not bad for a dark theme
<hater2win> ooo
<hater2win> true true
<hater2win> check these out
<hater2win> these are really nice
<hater2win> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12330
<claydoh> yeah, I played around with those when I used Lycoris
<claydoh> was a pain to compile and package there
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> when i try and isntall that one
<hater2win> i do ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix'
<hater2win> and it just goes to the next line and has
<hater2win> >
<hater2win> with the cursor there
<hater2win> claydoh: any ideas?
<Riddell> hater2win: replace the end '  with `
<Riddell> apostrophy '   backtick `
<Riddell> don't mix
<claydoh> try typing it manually, there may be an extra space or character in there
<hater2win> hmm ok
<claydoh> or what Riddell sed :)
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> nice
<hater2win> that was awesome that he noticed that
<EasterSunshine> sry, ppl in kde are idles, anyone know how to get a separate tab for each open file in kate?
<seth_k> click the documents tab on the side
<seth_k> you'll see all your open files there
<EasterSunshine> oh thx, i had disabled sidebar
<EasterSunshine> awesome, this'll make things much quickers and easier
<lluka> anyone ever seen this error? (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<lluka> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<lluka> ?
<hater2win> can i install programs to /etc/?
<EasterSunshine> hater2win: you can, you'll need root permissions, and you would need to add it to your path, but why would you want to install to /etc/
<hater2win> is it a wise idea to isntall it there?
<hater2win> like
<hater2win> etc/firefox
<EasterSunshine> not when you can install to /usr/bin, or /usr/local/bin
<EasterSunshine> i think /etc is primarily for configuration files
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> got it
<hater2win> thanks
<EasterSunshine> and i don't really know the different between /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin, what is the default directory provided by the instaler? best install there
<hater2win> bah the default dir is like the folder i extracted the tar to
<hater2win> lol
<EasterSunshine> you can install there, no problem, just inconvenient, i guess
<hater2win> very
<EasterSunshine> look in your /usr and /usr/local folders, maybe you can even do /usr/local/firefox
<EasterSunshine> if i remember correctly, thats where i had it
* hater2win checks*
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> rm -fr
<hater2win> thats remove folder and files
<hater2win> right?
<EasterSunshine> -f is force which is unsafe, and -r recursively deletes stuff under folders
<hater2win> i have a folder existing called mozilla-firefox
<hater2win> with profiles folder in it
<hater2win> and i want to get rid of it
<hater2win> clean isntall
<hater2win> so how would i go about doing that
<hater2win> sudo rm -......
<EasterSunshine> you sound like you know more about rm than i do, and i don't want to give you bad advice
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> i just started using linux 3 days ago =/
<hater2win> so i dunno
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> i mean, i know what rm does
<hater2win> but...
<hater2win> lol
<EasterSunshine> `man rm` will give you the options for rm, and -fr sounds fine to me
<EasterSunshine> i started linux in third grade a couple of months ago, you seem to have learned a lot more than i did in three days
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> pl
<hater2win> ok*
<hater2win> thanks for the help =)
<EasterSunshine> ugh i feel so bad, i referred you to the man pages...thats like saying "rtfm"
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> yeah it is, but thankfully, i haven't been told that yet
<hater2win> heh
<hater2win> and i understand you are new to it as well
<pax> what's up with freenode?
<EasterSunshine> [22:22:12]  [263]  LIST Server load is temporarily too heavy.
<EasterSunshine> too many ppl on server i guess
<benjamin1254> im still having issues with my pc dvd player people ne ideas on how to fix it? it wont read ut ye i can access all the data on the dvds
<benjamin1254> i was wonderinjg what lib file do i have to install to read my dvds?
<Jeezis> benjamin1254: do you have a dvd decoder?
<benjamin1254> yes
<benjamin1254> for win32 programs
<Jeezis> libdvdcss2 or something like that
<Jeezis> is a linux one
<Jeezis> you'll have to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<Jeezis> and you should find it then
<benjamin1254> how?
<benjamin1254> i tried entering it in apt-get and i got this output error
<benjamin1254> benjamin1254@linux:~$ sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<benjamin1254> Reading package lists... Done
<benjamin1254> Building dependency tree... Done
<benjamin1254> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<benjamin1254> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<benjamin1254> is only available from another source
<benjamin1254> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<Jeezis> lemme find you the link to a beginner script
<benjamin1254> k
<Jeezis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<Jeezis> that should give you everything you need, plus some other neato stuff
<Jeezis> just follow the instructions
<benjamin1254> Thank you so much i entered the script and its downloading the things
<Jeezis> no problem man, next time you have a question you might just want to go on www.ubuntuforums.org and search first, there is loads of info
<benjamin1254> jeezis do u have a messenger?
<hater2win> alright ive been trying to fic this for hours now
<hater2win> i have firefox
<hater2win> now
<hater2win> when i click a link here in Konversation, it will open up by default in firefox. but in gaim, it opens in konq. i went to the kde config and set the def to firefox, what should i do?>
<EasterSunshine> look in the gaim preferences
<EasterSunshine> under browser, put firefox %s in the manual entry box
<hater2win> nothing there
<hater2win> oh
<EasterSunshine> i think it'll start a new firefox process
<hater2win> nice
<hater2win> it worked
<hater2win> thanks man
<hater2win> i mounted my HDs and set them as icons on my desktop, how do I change the font face of the icons on the desktop?
<EasterSunshine> open up kcontrol, go under look'n'feel to fonts
<EasterSunshine> at the bottom is a setting for desktop
<EasterSunshine> you can open kcontrol outside a shell by finding control center in the kde menu
<EasterSunshine> (replace look 'n' feel with appearence & themes)
<EasterSunshine> too used to madrakelinux
<hater2win> heh
<hater2win> man
<hater2win> i hate that like
<hater2win> i dunno
<hater2win> the font looks bold
<hater2win> even if you have a refular font type
<EasterSunshine> did you get what you wanted?
<hater2win> not really, how do i change the color of it/
<hater2win> i mean, i did but i didn't...
<pax> hey seth_k 
<seth_k> hi pax
<pax> did you write your wp theme yourself? :)
<seth_k> it's the Kubrick default with colour changes, but yeah I did
<pax> it's more than color hack, looks neat
<seth_k> thanks :) it took me awhile, yeah it's more than color changes but I'm hesitant to say "I made it" since then people yell and scream that it's Kubrick
<pax> hehe I wouldn't say that if you decide to release, I'll gladly use it :c)
<seth_k> hehe
<seth_k> i prefer to be unique ;)
<seth_k> it's the colors of my uni
<pax> lovely
<ubuntu> how do i change my screen resolution in kubuntu?
<skalpel> how do i mount another linux partition if i get this error? root@ppp-70-250-173-46:/home/ubuntu # mount /dev/hda1
<skalpel> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ztonzy> skalpel: hey, I must leave shortly, but most of your answers are here, probably:  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ztonzy> good luck, bye...
<ilba7r> I am still learning to wirte desktop entries in gnome. Could not find a manual for it. Anyway I set the script and my program run in a terminal. Anyone know what to put in the terminaloptions to prevent the terminal from shutting down?
<nmorse> Anyone get "Error: Could not write to socket: No space left on device" errors when trying to FTP large files between computers?
<ilba7r> never nmorse and i transfered large files
<nmorse> What FTP daemon do you use?
<ilba7r> i used proftp and vsftp
<nmorse> Thanks.
<ilba7r> i preferered the later though
<_tiago> hi can some one tell me where i find that package in kde to change themes?
<ilba7r> _tiago its in the kde control center 
<_tiago> i cant find it :S
<_tiago> after i installed ubuntu's gnome packages over kubuntu i tink it vanished or was moved
<pax> _tiago: in console type: kcontrol
<_tiago> thanx pax thats what i was looking for, but im wondering why it was moved from the k menu?
<pax> _tiago: if it's not there add it manualy, type: kmenuedit
<_tiago> thanx
<pax> np
<_tiago> its all sweet now
<pax> _tiago: if you upgraded to KDE 3.4.2 that would explain why it vanished from kmenu
<_tiago> yeah thats what i did yesterday
<_tiago> where does it go after upgrading?
<_tiago> i have been in windows all day and only noticed now :S
<pax> it's 'proly a bug, many people complained about it.
<_tiago> is there any others you know of besides that one?
<pax> any others what?
<_tiago> bugs
<_tiago> similar inconviniences to the one i just experianced
<pax> check here http://bugs.kde.org/
<_tiago> do you know if the latest current version of kde suports window decoration themes with transparant png's? similar to windows vista?
<pax> _tiago: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=13969
<_tiago> thats what im using now :)
<_tiago> but its not exactly what im after
<_tiago> it shows the background threw the window boarders, but not the windows behind it
<pax> oh I see, haven't seen anything like that yet.
<pax> http://ninux.net/files/foo <- pax's desktop
<_tiago> kde has the potential for some of the greatest eye candy
<pax> no doubt, wait for kde4+plasma :D
<_tiago> pritty
<pax> ty
<_tiago> i would show my xp and vista desktops... but i dont want people to get jelous and flame
<_tiago> lol
<_tiago> i need a good site for kicker background images
<_tiago> i have to say vista has borrowed so much visual bliss from kde
<_tiago> and os x
<_tiago> does any one know if kde 4 will have its own drop shadow suport or will it still need buggy xorg?
* mabu is Away, Reason: ( izlet ) | Since: ( Tuesday, August 9, 2005. 06:50:02 ) Xlack v2.1
<barney> what's the text editor that comes with kubuntu?
<lexhider> barney: what kind of text do you want to edit?
<barney> a .conf file
<lexhider> probably kate is what you are after.
<lexhider> us unix/linux geeks normally use vim or possibly emacs
<lexhider> if you are looking for MS word replacement, then openoffice or possibly kword
<barney> well, the problem is that i messed up the display settings in the xorg.conf file so now i don't have the gui to use. :(
<ilba7r> is there a bug in kopete in which it do not use the spell checker
<lexhider> vim if you know how to use it, or nano might be a better bet if you haven't.
<barney> thanks. i just tried vim, and it's a little too tricky for me. nano seemed to do the trick. we'll see if i get my gui back now.
<barney> thanks.
<barney> anyone in here using kubuntu ppc?
<lexhider> kind of, I installed a copy on an old ibook I bought for my mum.
<barney> oh, cool.
<barney> so did you have any problems with the display resolution?
<lexhider> from memory I think it was 800x600? I assumed that was all that ibook (g3 ~300mhz?) could do.
<barney> yeah, that's probably true.
<barney> i installed ubuntu a while back on my imac g3 233mhz
<barney> the best resolution i get offered is 514x7something.
<barney> i fixed it by changing the horizontal depth from 60-60 to just 60.
<supernix> Hi
<barney> now i installed kubuntu, and now it's the same problem. only this time setting it to 60 didn't fix it.
<supernix> anyone here good with HP printers ?
<barney> got any ideas on how to fix it? 
<lexhider> screen resolution?
<barney> yeah, my screen resolution is 512x384
<lexhider> no idea, maybe ask in #ubuntu, outside of gnome/kde stuff, ubuntu & kubuntu are exactly the same. daniels is the xorg guy, he may have some ideas.
<barney> oh, cool. thanks for the tip!
<armin> Hi, can somebody please help me configure my sound (new to linux)
<edvardas> hello
<seth_k> hi armin, edvardas, what's up?
<armin> I dont think linux can detect my sound card, is there somewhere i can get drivers for my soundcard? (my comp is a pre-assembled MEDION PC)
<edvardas> seth_k: could you help with one problem? :}
<edvardas> i've got an error while compiling: In the profix you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. Tjis will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix
<armin> if you can't help me, just a quick question. I would like my PC to boot into windows automatically after the GRUB boot screen
<seth_k> edvardas: you will need "sudo aptitude install kdelibs-dev"
<seth_k> armin, you will need "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst" and change the default boot number from 0 to whatever number your windows is
<seth_k> armin, what sound card do you have?
<edvardas> thnx seth_k
<armin> thank you, just a moment, i'll check what my soundcard is in windows
<mons0on> armin: can't you find out in linux?
<mons0on> kde has a device list from the PCI bus etc
<armin> whenever i try anything with sound it always says things like no info on soundcard and nothing can be loaded on KMix
<edvardas> i've a problem, when i start any app it just give an error that KDEInit couldn't load it ... what to do?
<Kmorph> Hello
<Kmorph> I'm running from a debian box and wanted to upgrade to kubuntu without having to through formating and etc. Anyone with an idea
<armin> hi, i found out my sound card is a C-Media 9880L
<armin> do u know if there's a driver for it for windows?
<armin> linux*
<armin> a driver for windows, it works fine in windows
<armin> driver for linux
<PieD> armin: the driver may be provided with linux
<PieD> It looks like the driver is provided with kubuntu
<armin> I went to the driver website, found CMI9880/L for Linux, it says something about ALSA 1.0.8 ... which it says Kubuntu has but the sound doesnt work...
<seaLne> armin: have you run kmix? maybe the output is just muted?
<seaLne> armin: or did when you started kde get an error about no sound?
<pussfeller> /sbin/lsmod show it loaded?
<hans_> does anyone know where cedega installs the games to?
<nxv_> is kweather applet working correctly? when i try to configure i get an empty screen. i red in a froum to manually edit  ~/.kde/share/config/weather_panelappletrc. didn't get it to run. the station description i have from yahoo
<boerjesl> my konquerer crashes rather frequently... especially if I'm using many softwares at the same time and I try to view files with konquerer...
<buz> mhh is there a way to use kpdf to print from the command line?
<buz> it sucks having to open a whole dir of pdfs by hand
<ilba7r> why do you need kpdf to print. kpdf is used to view not print
<boerjesl> I've been trying to install a finnish dictionary (soikkeli) for openoffice, but I don't seem to be able to find the right directory or something else goes wrong.
<benjamin1254> u could do it via apt-get
<boerjesl> soikkeli?
<benjamin1254> yes
<buz> ilba7r: cause i want to filter stuff through kde filters
<buz> but kprinter seems to work for that
<boerjesl> sudo apt-get soikkeli doesn't work
<ilba7r> i was just going to post the kprinter to you
<ilba7r> ok good luck then 
<boerjesl> or do i need a new repository?
<benjamin1254> let me try
<benjamin1254> i think u do need a new 1
<buz> now see if *pdf does something useful ;)
<buz> i think the content menu in konqi shoukld have a print item, really
<benjamin1254> i tried it too and ur rght it aint there
<ilba7r> boerjesl it is not in DicOOo
<ilba7r> ?
<boerjesl> what's that?
<benjamin1254> soikkeli
<ilba7r> its a macro to install dictionaries for open office
<benjamin1254> o
<benjamin1254> ok
<ilba7r> open office uses myspell
<boerjesl> okay, I got the tar.gz off a cd and I have isntall instructions, but this is what happens:
<boerjesl> mikko@ubuntu:~/soikko-oo11-linux-0.2.1$ sudo make install OODIR=/usr/lib/openoff                                                            ice/
<boerjesl> Checking install directories
<boerjesl> Installing OpenOffice modules
<boerjesl> cp libspellfi645li.so /usr/lib/openoffice//program
<boerjesl> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/openoffice//program /usr/lib/openoffice//program/regcom                                                            p -register \
<boerjesl>         -r /usr/lib/openoffice//program/services.rdb -c libspellfi645li.so
<boerjesl> register component 'libspellfi645li.so' in registry '/usr/lib/openoffice//progra                                                            m/services.rdb' failed!
<boerjesl> error (CannotRegisterImplementationException): loading component library failed:                                                             libspellfi645li.so
<boerjesl> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<fromoze> boerjesl: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com <--- 
<boerjesl> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/332777
<nxv_> has anybody kweaterapplet running?
<ilba7r> yap
<m0o-> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<m0o-> See `config.log' for more details.
<m0o-> wtf is this
<hussam> I rebuilt kaffeine 0.7 for hoary using source from Breezy, but it still crashes like kaffeine 0.6 . Anybody knows of a solution or patch to stop the crash?
<loas> apt-get install build-essential
<hussam> loas: that message wasn't for me, right?
<loas> for m0o- 
<hussam> oh ok
<hussam> maybe I should ask about kaffeine in #kde
<_ken> is this the right place to ask newbie questions ???????????
<jpatrick> yes
<_ken> can I ask one now
<Chousuke> You did :P
<Chousuke> So one more doesn't hurt.
<_ken> ok.... if i get the kubuntu DVD will that allow me to update to firefox in kubuntu ?????????/
<Chousuke> uh?
<_ken> as i have slow 33k modem
<Chousuke> Ah, hmm.
<_ken> it takes too long over the net] 
<Chousuke> _ken: do you have access to a Ubuntu computer with broadband to do your downloading with?
<_ken> no
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<Chousuke> troublesome. I don't think that the DVDs are updated with the newest security patches.
<Chousuke> It's a bit problematic to use computers without a broadband net connection nowadays :P
<m0o-> so, anything more i need to apt to make my box cooler?
<_ken> can i update from mandrake 10.1
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> I think
<m0o-> *** A new enough version of pkg-config was not found.
<m0o-> *** See http://www.freedesktop.org/software/pkgconfig/
<m0o-> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<m0o-> werd
<m0o-> why there's so many errors
<nikkia> you know what apt needs? it needs a way to say 'generate a list of files you want, but don't actually get them'
<m0o-> lol
<_ken> thank you for your help "chousuke " 
<nikkia> that way, all these people that complain they can't dl on their computer because its too slow, could take the list somewhere with fast internet, and grab the files, then bring them back to apt
<gs> hi
<gs> someone know if kubuntu has qtparted on livecd?
<hussam> hey guys, I wanted to rebuild kaffeine 0.7 from breezy source on hoary, but it still crashes like kaffeine 0.6. any one knows how I can patch the source to stop the crash?
<Raptoid> selamlar
<d> anybody here running breezy?
<hettar> I'm waiting for it to be a little more stable before giving it a try
<Kamping_Kaiser> i am using it
<hans_> does anyone know where cedega installs the games to?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ~/.transgaming
<hussam> from command line how to I search a folder and it's subfolder for files containing a certain word/text ?
<MrPoke> hussam: you could use find...
<MrPoke> hussam: find <folder to search> | grep -i "search string"
<buz> that is weird
<buz> what appears to be a perfectly normal mail (with sane content) crashes thunderbird
<nikkia> grep -ir word *
<buz> but works in squirrelmail, for one
<hussam> can I batch replace the text in the files with another text?
<hussam> I found a lot of results
<nikkia> MrPoke: the problem with using find to do recursive searches, is that by default it isn't going to print which file it was found in, which kind of makes it pointless, you can add -print to find, but then you get the filename of every file searched
<nikkia> hussam, yes, but its not easy, you need to learn sed
<MrPoke> nikkia: oops I was blind, I did not even see that he was looking for a file "containing" a string 
<seaLne> hmm you don't seem to be able to login to X (in breezy atleast) if your shell is tcsh
<seaLne> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> seaLne: hi
<seaLne> should system settings allow me to add my second monitor or is dual head no xinerama need to e done manually
<seaLne> i just installed breezy on my work desktop
<Riddell> seaLne: what have you used before?
<Riddell> seaLne: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12079 "after selecting tcsh as default shell - can't start session"
<Riddell> investigation of that is awaiting being able to compile kdebase (awaiting xmkmf)
<seaLne> Riddell: before in sid i just edited the XF86Config-4 manually i presume dual is unusual enough to not be setup by default
<Riddell> seaLne: there's a guidance configuration tool for that in the works but it's not ready yet I'm afraid (and there's no working packages)
<seaLne> Riddell: np just wondering if there was some new toy to play with instead of editing the file
<Riddell> seaLne: I'll get you to be our tester when there is :)
<seaLne> heh
<nikkia> christs sake, i hate NTL
<seaLne> hmm how do people survive with only one head this is frustrating
<teval> How can I change the gtk theme that shows up in KDE?
<sirlordt> hello to all
<duende_> anyone know how to remove an ignore on a user  in konversation?
<EasterSunshine> Settings -> Configure Konveration -> ignored nicknames under behavior
<EasterSunshine> teval: kcontrol center -> gtk themes under appearance & themes
<EasterSunshine> teval: if gtk styles and fonts insn't there, you may have not installed kubuntu precompiled gtk, in which case, you may have to
<EasterSunshine> duende_: just to let you know, i have answered your question three lines above
<stianh> Hey
<|rockinnerd|> hey
<jpatrick> hey hey hey
<stianh> :P
<stianh> any suggestions for what to look for to get my gnome apps to look a little kde-ish?
<stianh> i.e. have same fontsize and a bit similar widget stuff
<EasterSunshine> stianh: look into gtk themes, maybe?
<EasterSunshine> stianh: or install kde ;)
<|rockinnerd|> one would think that k3b would put cdrao in it's dependencies for apt...
<stianh> lol, I have kde, and I guess I knew I was looking for a gtk theme, but one that has magical abilities to guess what to look like so that it works with the current kde theme :)
<nikkia> stianh: there is a gtk engine that uses qt
<nikkia> i've forgotten its package name offhand tho
<stianh> okay, I'll have a look see
<CavalierBob> stiah: the package you are looking for is gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<slow-motion> hello
<jpatrick> hi
<stianh> CavalierBob: Yeah thanks, just figured that out :)
<slow-motion> are there some special apt sources for kubuntu?
<slow-motion> i have main, universe, multivers and hoary-extras
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<jpatrick> I have that one^^
<slow-motion> yes that i have too
<slow-motion> so with the i have mentioned, i have all available?
<jpatrick> yes
<slow-motion> good
<slow-motion> one point more for kubuntu
<jpatrick> apo!
<apokryphos> hey
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos
<apokryphos> Just finished clearing out my room; what a dreaded excercise. Removing all old school stuff; sure hope I won't need them again 8)
<apokryphos> sudden urge to maybe try out LookingGlass out again; I wonder how it's been progressin'
<nikkia> gah, i hate that!
<apokryphos> nikkia: you tried it out?
<nikkia> i just spent 5 minutes trying to get my ipod to work, only to realise it was locked :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: erm, dunno
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> nikkia: amaroK is pretty good with iPods :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: no its not
<nikkia> apokryphos: remember, *AAC FILES*
<apokryphos> has worked perfectly for us here
<apokryphos> now why would you want them? 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i dunno, perhaps the higher quality and lower battery consumption ?
<slow-motion> hmm it shall be possible to run kubuntu on ipods too
<apokryphos> nikkia: must be your musical ears. MP3s give perfect output to my ears; and battery consumption isn't much of an issue
<|rockinnerd|> get a dell dj or a creative mp3 player
<|rockinnerd|> unless you plan on installing gtkpod for your ipod
<|rockinnerd|> photo ipods dont work iirc
<nikkia> |rockinnerd|: jebus christ, those are the two worst possible suggestions ever, ok, ok you COULD have suggested a sony/aiwa player, that'd have been worse...
<|rockinnerd|> in gtkpod
<apokryphos> nikkia: what you using to do it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: do what?
<apokryphos> nikkia: your iPod
<nikkia> apokryphos: gtkpod
<apokryphos> oh
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, i had a good chuckle last night
<nikkia> apokryphos: remember when netsol changed every in the name of 'security'
<nikkia> and even insisted on *mail*ing the new username/password combinations in 2 seperate mail drops ?
<apokryphos> no :|, but do go on
<nikkia> apokryphos: i went to renew my domain last night, and figured i'd update all my contact info, without knowing the username or password, within an hour, i'd completely re-registered the domain at a seperate name, address and billing method
<nikkia> so much for security
<nikkia> if i'd somehow hijacked email for the domain, i could have hijacked the domain just as easily
<apokryphos> Ack. That's a serious issue :|. Have most of my domains now with GoDaddy
<buz> nikkia: what registrar
<nikkia> buz, netsol
<buz> godaddy for me as well
<buz> lol
<buz> netsol is one of the most vile companies on the net
<nikkia> ie veritas, iirc
<buz> not veritas
<apokryphos> It's good for managing quite a few; has all the customizations I want, so it's good.
<buz> verisign
<nikkia> buz, i registered the domain when it was the only choice
<nikkia> that's the one
<buz> which are scumbags
<douglas> Is there any way to set up kubuntu so that it will detect which monitor is hooked up at startup and configure it so that if I use a monitor besides the one I set it up with it doesn't just switch to 640x480?
<nikkia> buz, the domain registration date is in 1995
<buz> well i since transferred away all of them
<buz> much cheaper too
<nikkia> buz, i've had bad experience with godaddy, and don't know enough about the others to risk it
<hyperactivecrond> douglas, poke around in contol center
<buz> i doubt it could possibly get worse than with netsol
<buz> (well except for the germans who are suing me)
<douglas> I'll look.
<apokryphos> douglas: you'll have to alter your xorg.conf file everytime; or sudo dpkg-reconfigure each time
<apokryphos> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, that is.
<nikkia> buz, they changed the prices retroactively, they pulled DNS away from the hosting provider twice, etc
<buz> they can talk to my lawyer if they try any of that
<douglas> really?, that blows
<nikkia> buz, they also attempted a hosting hijack scam
<buz> but i know people that have literally hundreds of domains with them
<buz> no issues so far
<nikkia> buz, ie, 'your domain name is at risk if you do not fill out the enclosed form and return it to godaddy' (the form was signing up for some partnered hosting package)
<buz> illegal
<nikkia> buz, yes, very
<nikkia> buz, and they got in trouble for it at the time (around 2002)
<buz> and worth a posting to slashdot
<nikkia> buz, it was, when it happened
<buz> mhh didnt read it i think
<buz> so far, i've been ok with them
<nikkia> they also pulled the same scam on my netsol domain
<nikkia> or tried to, even
<buz> well netsol will even send you spam so 
<nikkia> buz, spam i can deal with, illegal bait and switch tactics to pull domains from netsol, or steal hosting, no
<nikkia> as i said, bad experience, you're free to stay with them, but me? i'll never use them again
<buz> as for me, netsol=never again
<nikkia> apart from the hassle of the security switch, i've had no problems with netsol
<nikkia> preferred when they were internic, but thats life
<buz> no they were a monopoly of the worst sort
<buz> kind
<apokryphos> why does /whois not show how long some people have been idle for? :|
<apokryphos> This must be new; never noticed it before.
<nikkia> the new version of this ircd isn't much of an 'up'grade, IMO
<apokryphos> That's really quite annoying; that's something I use.
<jjesse> i get an idle for a whois for myself but not anyone else
<apokryphos> jjesse: so far it's the same for me
* nikkia tuts at kaudiocreator, again
<Mez> WANTED: very brave user with Ubuntu hoary who doesnt mind reinstalling
<buz> for what
<PieD> Mez: sudo rm -fr / ?
<Mez> nvm ,we have someone
<web250> if I go and buy a new keyboard and mouse (possibly wireless), will hotplug take care of it no problem?
<seaLne> web250: if it is usb i wuldn't imagine it should cause many problems
<web250> seaLne: so just power down, plug it in and reboot?
<seaLne> you might be better to check what Xorg is using first
<hyperactivecrond> no reboot tho
<seaLne> web250: what kind of mouse and kbd do you have just now?
<web250> seaLne: M$ multimedia keyboard, and m$ intellimouse optical (both ps/2 wired). i need new kybrd and mouse for college, going shoppin today
<seaLne> web250: you will need to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf a bit for X to realise
<seaLne> web250: i don't know about usb keyboards but for the mouse you need to change "Device" to "/dev/input/mice"
<web250> seaLne: in which way, i know ill have to change the mouse settings, right now its set for my mouse nad 7 buttons, etc...
<nikkia> seaLne: there isn't a location for the keyboard by default
<seaLne> web250: have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and scroll down to the "Configured Mouse" section
<web250> Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<seaLne> nikkia: you sure? otherwise X wouldn't work without the keyboard defined
<nikkia> seaLne: it uses the system keyboard
<nikkia> seaLne: which is already an amalgamation of all keyboards connected
<seaLne> nikkia: ah you are suggesting you don't need to change it? are you?
<nikkia> seaLne: there's nothing to change
<web250> Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<seaLne> rather than it not being defined, k
<web250> whoops
<nikkia> seaLne: the default Xorg config for the keyboard is just the layout, and the driver 'kbd', no device path
<web250> Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"
<web250>  <---will i have to change that
<nikkia> seaLne: there is probably a way to force it to use a specific keyboard, but that's not the default behaviour
<seaLne> web250: yeah "ImPS/2" is a scrollwheel
<nikkia> web250: you might, or you might not
<nikkia> web250: most mice these days are explorerPS/2 protocol
<web250> nikkia: good to know
<znh> hmm my amarok crashes on startup
<znh> KCrash: Application 'amarokapp' crashing...
<znh> I've already tried to delete .kde/apps/amarok directory, resulted with the same :-/
<M0s3> hello
<jpatrick> hi
<M0s3> where can i find my all system icons?
<uniq>  /usr/share/icons
<uniq> most of them are located there.
<M0s3> thnx, found them :}
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> anyone know how to get xine to play a dvd from a directory ?
<morbidi> hello, does kubuntu uses a differnte kernel from ubuntu ?
<PieD> no
<morbidi> damn
<nikkia> ah, nm, worked it out
<morbidi> my mouse doesn't work in ubuntu 
<morbidi> does ubuntu has a sweet way of changing the kernel ?
<jpatrick> no
<nikkia> i never knew that!
<nikkia> 'Music By/Musical Producer:  Brian May' for Mad Max
<wincide> hello all , i dont have modconf in my sources .. does exist some like that in (k)ubuntu??
<khey> hello everyone
<khey> would anyone be willing to help me out with a problem with my system?
<jjesse> whats going on khey?
<khey> well i just installed and i have no sound
<jjesse> even when you try to test the sound in kcontrol center?
<khey> yea
<EasterSunshine> khey: i had that problem with audigy2, open up kmix and play around with all the sliders and leds in all the tabs
<khey> easter: i have quite a bit and i'm not getting not sure whats wrong my sound is integrated not a seperate sound card but my other computer is the same way and i got sound working on that
<_bjorn> Hi. I got some problem with characterset in Konquerer. On this page som characters are  displayed as open squares. Why?  http://ang.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Gemnscipe_Ingang
<thoreauputic> _bjorn: I just get a heading and "(There is currently no text in this page)"
<_bjorn> thoreauputi: Funny. How about this?  http://ang.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Innung
<dgibb> has anyone here succeeded at installing baghira on kubuntu? I'm having trouble.
<dgibb> It installs fine, but doesn't show up in the control center. Anyone have any ideas? I've tried both the package and installing with the source code.
<thoreauputic> _bjorn: shows fine in firefox - trying konq now: BTW if you don't tab-complete my nick I won't see your posts- I have a beep on so my nick alerts me
<jjesse> i had no issues in konq
<dgibb> I've seen screenshots with ubuntu and baghira, so I know it can be done....
<dgibb> has anyone here got it to work, at least?
<_bjorn> thoreauputic: Shows fine in firefox here too. I think KDE is the problem
<thoreauputic> _bjorn: shows fine in konqueror here
<_bjorn> thoreauputic: No open square in the green headline reading : Frgninga? G t m orpes Wiellan
<_bjorn> thoreauputic: I even got the aquare in Konversation
<thoreauputic> no square here
<supernix> Hi
<_bjorn> thoreauputic: OK thanks
<supernix> anyone know how to mount a mass storage USB device ?
<thoreauputic> _bjorn: sounds like you aren't using utf-8 ? I think utf-8 is my default here
<dgibb> so... no-one's using baghira?
<jpatrick> I used to
<dgibb> jpatrick: did it work fine for you?
<jpatrick> yes
<dgibb> jpatrick: when I installed it (both with the package and with the source) it didn't show up in the control center's theme manager. Any idea why?
<dgibb> very frustrating...
<jpatrick> because I did: apt-get install kwin-baghira
<dgibb> jpatrick: and did the theme show up in the theme manager for you?
<jpatrick> yes
<dgibb> And you didn't need to do any voodoo?
<jpatrick> voodoo?
<dgibb> handwaving, mysterious magicks, forbidden arts, etc...
<jpatrick> It is not in the theme manager
<dgibb> it's not?
<jpatrick> it's under Style and Window Decorations
<khey> anyone able to help with kubuntu?
<dgibb> jpatrick: well, I feel stupid
<dgibb> jpatrick: why did you stop using it?
<pax> khey: just ask, somone may answer
<jpatrick> It's too grey
<khey> well i just installed kubuntu and i have no sound at all
<jpatrick> I might start again soon
<dgibb> fair enough
<jpatrick> That happens on most computer
<jpatrick> dgibb: like now
<jpatrick> computers*
<pax> http://ninux.net/files/foo to see baghira hard at work (well it's sucks)
<dgibb> pax: and what do you use?
<jpatrick> khey: the problem I have with audio is that the kernel doesn't see my sound card
<pax> dgibb: I use kde with baghira, whatcha mean
<dgibb> does anyone know when the kde ruby bindings will be included in ubuntu?
<dgibb> pax: never mind, I misunderstood
<khey> any suggestions jpatrick
<jpatrick> do you know how to compile a kernel?
<jpatrick> if not wait 'til breezy comes out of beta. :p
<jpatrick> Cos my sound card works on breezy but not hoary
<hyperactivecrond> i'm customizing the kubuntu livecd and i get to The extraction process, step 3 and i get the errors listed @ http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1070
<jpatrick> hyper.. whatever :P : why not try being root?
<hyperactivecrond> hmm..
<hyperactivecrond> huh.. i tried sudo-ing and it didnt work but i sudo su ed and ran it and it worked!
<jpatrick> yay!
* hyperactivecrond gives jpatrick a point
<jpatrick> :)
<hyperactivecrond> jpatrick, try lsmod under breezy then load the sound module in hoary
<jpatrick> the problem that I had in breezy was that I had no Net access
<hyperactivecrond> fuck
<hyperactivecrond> !
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: I give up, what is it?
<jpatrick> :X
<hyperactivecrond> my md5sum for the kubuntu livecd's wrong
<jpatrick> :o
<jpatrick> how do I copy the module?
<slow-motion> bye
<hyperactivecrond> jpatrick, you shouldn't have to copy it
<hyperactivecrond> it should be there in hoary
<jpatrick> it isn't
<jpatrick> I think...
<] -[2[] 2> Anybody got any really god ideas why I can't get kubuntu to install cleanly?  I'm getting circular dependencies and packages just not configuring?
<] -[2[] 2> Even stuff on the 5.04 install disc falls apart..
<] -[2[] 2> umm....  Back in the days when I USED to IRC.... "C" stood for "chat"....  Why is nobody "chatting"?
<jpatrick> :p
<] -[2[] 2> clever...
<jpatrick> what's the real problem - what does it say?
<] -[2[] 2> hang on a sec... getting the screens switched... doing this on a KVM
<] -[2[] 2> ..and I quote:
<] -[2[] 2> dpkg:  error processing libxv1 (--configure):
<jpatrick> are you installing it?
<] -[2[] 2> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<] -[2[] 2> Errors were encountered while processing:
<] -[2[] 2> libxv1
<] -[2[] 2> Apparently the package update after the reboot wants to... yes.
<jpatrick> it should work fine
<] -[2[] 2> yeah...  That's what I was under the impression of....  But this is install attempt 2 now with the same sort of thing.
<] -[2[] 2> Last time first sign of trouble was kadressbook.  
<] -[2[] 2> pacakage errors...
<] -[2[] 2> so it kicked me out to Aptitude, and then I went to try and finish the post-install configs.
<] -[2[] 2> then it was the great dependency chase again.
<Raptoid> selamlar..
<] -[2[] 2> yeah... backatcha//
<|Greven|> i'm having trouble installing some libs to get my creative zen micro working
<|Greven|> dpkg: regarding libc6_2.3.5-3_i386.deb containing libc6:
<|Greven|>  libc6 conflicts with initrd-tools (<< 0.1.79)
<|Greven|>   initrd-tools (version 0.1.77ubuntu3) is installed.
<|Greven|> dpkg: error processing libc6_2.3.5-3_i386.deb (--install):
<|Greven|>  conflicting packages - not installing libc6
<|Greven|> Errors were encountered while processing:
<|Greven|>  libc6_2.3.5-3_i386.deb
<gdh> You're installing Debian libc6 on Kubuntu?
<gdh> good luck :)
<] -[2[] 2> Deja-vu..
<|Greven|> :\
<] -[2[] 2> |Greven| -->   Hey... at least you're intalling something.
<|Greven|> lol
<|Greven|> don't make fun, i'm a total starter
<] -[2[] 2> Sounds as if something is really hinkey with some of the libraries.
<] -[2[] 2> I'm not with LINUX.... But I am with Kubuntu...
<] -[2[] 2> I'm getting the same sort of gripes with a complete base install.
<|Greven|> :\
<] -[2[] 2> Are you actually trying to install a Debian package on a Kubuntu machine?
<|Greven|> trying to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-34018.html
<] -[2[] 2> I've seen the same kind of troubles installing Mandrake RPMs on a Fedora machine... Different minds put different things in different places.
<seaLne> but more importantly incompatible libraries
<] -[2[] 2> There ya go..
<] -[2[] 2> |G| -->  hmm... this is probably not what you'd like to hear, but because they're messing around with some of the C libraries in the distribution, maybe you might just want to sit on this for a day or two..
<] -[2[] 2> I'm considering the same thing for myself.
<] -[2[] 2> Wait and see if that is the root (pun intended) of the issue.
<seaLne> |Greven|: i think you are more likely to break everything rather actually get that to work :-/
<] -[2[] 2> seaLne has a point....
<] -[2[] 2> Bodging stuff together sometimes works....
<] -[2[] 2> but what happens when you have to un-bodge it.
<|Greven|> lol
<|Greven|> seaLne: i think that's right unfortunately
<] -[2[] 2> K...  I'm gone...  
<] -[2[] 2> TTFN
<wincide> do someone know how to mount this partition ? 
<wincide> p/dev/hda3            4837        4862      208845   88  Linux plaintext
<seaLne> |Greven|: what you could try tho is to get the source version of the deb and try compiling it on kubuntu, then you would have the right libraries
<wincide> i havent found anything about :\
<seaLne> wincide: what was that from that you pasted?
<wincide> seaLne: its a line from sudo fdisk -l
<wincide> -l =  -L minus
<seaLne> just the p at the start and "plaintext" was making me wonder
<wincide> me too 
<seaLne> that is actually what it outputt?
<wincide> thats a partition from intervideo instant on.. a minikernel just to play video without using an OS
<wincide> i wanted to upgrade that to play mp3 and divx 
<wincide> but i can't mount
<wincide> because i don't know the filesystem
<seaLne> not sure if you would be able to?
<wincide> i've tried but nothing at all
<jpatrick> what?
<nikkia> yay, i crashed gimp!
<jpatrick> o.O
<nikkia> jpatrick: clearly the 'align layers' code in 2.3 is part of the code that makes 2.3 'beta' :P
<wincide> hi jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> oh
<nikkia> all i was doing was trying to align two buttons in a UI prototype :)
<Tm_TK> hi ho
<jpatrick> hi
<fatejudger> has anyone had trouble playing windows media files through Kaffeine?
<fatejudger> I've tried googling it
<fatejudger> and I don't get any information on it
<fatejudger> I'm thinking it's a localized problem
<fatejudger> in just Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<fatejudger> anyone?
<seaLne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51858
<frank_> fatejudger: what is the problem? kaffeine crashing?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> it says some dll isn't working
<fatejudger> wmvdmod.dll
<fatejudger> it didn't work before I upgraded to the newest version of KDE either
<nikkia> fatejudger: not on amd64 are you ?
<fatejudger> no
<frank_> fatejudger: you need w32codecs
<fatejudger> those aren't built in already?
<frank_> fatejudger: no
<Jet2k5> hello anyone alive?
<nikkia> fatejudger: no, they're legally questionable, thus restricted
<Jet2k5> how do I remove kde from Ubuntu, my friend didn't like KDE :\
<fatejudger> Ubuntu uses Gnome
<seaLne> you could have other window managers
<seaLne> not just one
<Jet2k5> yeah I installed it for him on a Ubuntu system
<Jet2k5> he wanted something easier than the gnome desktop
<nikkia> jet, just set the default login session type back to gnome
<Jet2k5> so I installed kde and now he wants to remove it
<Jet2k5> nikkia: I know, he wants to remove kde from his system
<nikkia> and possibly do dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Jet2k5> I've tried but removing everything that says KDE isn't the best idea, borked a lot of stuff
<Jet2k5> I tried getting rid of Kubuntu-desktop but that doesn't take any packageswith it
<gdh> Jet: apt-get remove kdelibs4
<Tm_TK> =)
<gdh> that will pull the rug from under every KDE app
<Tm_TK> bah, see ya kids ->
<Jet2k5> will all of them go with it?
<gdh> kdelibs4 is to KDE what libc6 is to Linux :)
<Jet2k5> sorry I'm new dont know what that would bean but I think I have an idea :P
<gdh> it's the core of KDE - everything uses kdelibs4 - try the command and see what it will remove...
<gdh> you can always say 'no' when it asks
<Jet2k5> gdh: jack pot :)
<Jet2k5> all of the packages :)
<Aapzak> people
<Qalimas> this probably isnt the right channel to ask this in, but will kubuntu 3.4.2 kde packages work on debian sarge?
<teprrr> perhaps, perhaps not, I wouldn't try...
<web250> anyone have any experience with the microsoft wired 500 keyboard?
<seaLne> nope, sorry
<seaLne> so thats what you bought then?
<web250> ya...and a wireless mouse
<web250> the mouse works no problem
<web250> but the keyboard (which is standard ps/2, wired) isnt detected
<seaLne> obvious question: its not plugged into the mouse port is it?
<web250> lol, no
<seaLne> does the bios detect it?
<web250> ya, the keyboard blinks when bios posts
<seaLne> and it was a ps/2 kbd you had before wasn't it?
<web250> ya (usb to ps/2 converter
<seaLne> have you tried it on another machine just to make sure it isn't dead some how?
<web250> nope...i doubt its dead
<seaLne> you never know, but yeah unlikely
<web250> my xorg driver says: Driver "keyboard"
<web250> option "CoreKeyboard"
<web250> pc104, us
<seaLne> can you use the kbd to go into the bios just to check it is working fine?
<web250> h/o two mins...ill throw it on my brothers pc
<seaLne> web250: once you know it definitly works it dosen't feel so bad to spend time trying to get it to work :)
<web250> seaLne: doesnt work on my bros xp box
<web250> num lock sticks...no bios response
<seaLne> web250: :(
<web250> seaLne: doesnt work on my backup windows box either...its DOA i guess, back to compusa with this one
<seaLne> web250: i'm not sure what i could have suggested to get it working if it was confirmed good keyboards just normally work :-/
<web250> seaLne: ya i know, thats why i was so shocked
* nikkia yawns
<nikkia> its too hot to be using gimp tonight
<buz> mhh around here it's been cold for weeks now
<buz> shitty summer
<seaLne> Hiya
<nikkia> buz, they keep saying friday will be the hottest day 'evah!'
<buz> around here its predicted to be a lousy 24
<nikkia> its a little disturbing that they don't qualify that with 'in england' or anything, i'm fearing 150C temps :P
<nikkia> even 'since records were started' would be a nice qualifier, since 'evah!' probably includes the 'covered with magma' phase of the planet's life
<StR> Hi all
<nikkia> wth?
<nikkia> why have the N= prefixes become n= all of a sudden ??!?
<buz> mhh there has been no magma phase of course. god created the earth 6000 years ago, dont you know?
<nikkia> gah, i wish freenode would just revert back to irc standard and stop solving a problem that doesn't exist
* nikkia glares at buz
<buz> Juuuust kidding
#kubuntu 2006-08-07
<SpAwN> justjosh, but u should be able to open xmms but clicking a mp3 or starting xmms in cli or from the start menu
<justjosh> dammit. couldn't open audio error. please check that soundcard is configured properly you have the correct output plugin selected no other program is blocking the soundcard
<justjosh> just what exactly does THAT mean?
<SpAwN> justjosh, could mean a few things
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<SpAwN> open xmms and gotot the options
<justjosh> i'm in options. let me try the alsa thing first
<SpAwN> justjosh > restricted
<SpAwN> SpAwN > restricted
<SpAwN> hmm
<justjosh> sound tests ok
<SpAwN> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpAwN> justjosh, ^^
<justjosh> advanced linux sound architecture == alsa?
<aliasfred> justjosh: yes
<justjosh> SWEET!!!!
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello to everybody
<justjosh> dr_willis and spawn, if you were here I'd rub your nipples.
<aliasfred> justjosh: i see you are very happy about this :)
<SpAwN> justjosh, lol.....im adude
<justjosh> just a bit. now the wife'll get yellin at me about switchin from windows
<SpAwN> but w/e itll be a party....
<SpAwN> lol j/k
<justjosh> right now spawn you could be a 7 foot tall transsexual and i'd still rub you.
<justjosh> thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> wife has her own pc
<SpAwN> justjosh, not a prob man
<BluesKaj> still have dvd burning issues with tovid which I hope to solve after I finsh this dvd burn in windows
<BluesKaj> Kitchener ON !
<gan|y|med> ciao
<justjosh> can't init alsasink driver? trying another one....no usable audio driver found?
<dako> can someone halp me with an fstab question?
<justjosh> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<gekko`> !ask > dako
<justjosh> then konqueror crashes....what a pain.
<justjosh> ah, but it works in firefox. go figure
<FJ_Sanchez> I cannot get running phpmyadmin
<FJ_Sanchez> I can do it only if i try access to 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin but I want access with localhost/phpmyadmin
<shadeofgrey> i am so friggin mystified
<shadeofgrey> does anybody here know how the hell the "set word wrap" option for composition in kmail actually works?
<shadeofgrey> it supposedly wants a value of columns -- not characters.  can someone please explain to me what this really means?
<james14> I have a bluetooth wireless mouse.  I can get it to work with  hidd --connect 00:0D:3A:A2:74:E6.  If I don't use the mouse for 10 minutes, I have to push button and give this command again.  Do you know the settings for automatic pairing?
<posthuman> is it possible to 'extract' a deb file into a specific directory?
<dr_willis> try 'mc' and see if ya can view the contents . :) i do that all the time with rpms and otehr archives
<gekko`> posthuman: why you want to extract a deb file?
<r1d31ck> alguem fala portugues a?
<shadeofgrey> can someone in here please help me with my kmail problem
<shadeofgrey> its so simple its ridiculous
<shadeofgrey> but i have no idea what the hell is going on
<BrigadierFrog> dr_willis: I take that back, its about a 102k files max
<BrigadierFrog> I wonder why I get a too many files open error then
<BrigadierFrog> in several applications
<BrigadierFrog> and sftp
<BrigadierFrog> box comprimised maybe?
<dr_willis> BrigadierFrog,  yes - i was just thinking when ya asked that.. what in the world are ya getting to have so many open.
<BrigadierFrog> well, its a torrent file
<BrigadierFrog> it only happens for torrents and sftp
<dr_willis> hmmmm
<BrigadierFrog> like, sftp won't let me copy a huge directory with thousands of files
<BrigadierFrog> and bittorrent complains after about 1023 files
<dr_willis> You got torrents with 1023 files?
<BrigadierFrog> there's one with 2000 files
<dr_willis> or 1023 torrents going? :P
<BrigadierFrog> that I'm trying to get
<dr_willis> heh -
<dr_willis> I think my  MAME rom torrenst proberly got that many. :P
<BrigadierFrog> and does it work ok on kubuntu?
<BrigadierFrog> I think my install is messed up somehow
<BrigadierFrog> kernel comprimised maybe...
<BrigadierFrog> this is why I use bsd usually... less issues like this... but whatever
<dr_willis> Ive never seen that issue befor.
<dr_willis> and ive been using linux for ages. :P
<dr_willis> To the Bat Google!
<shadeofgrey> guys i really need help here
<shadeofgrey> thisis driving me nuts
<dr_willis> ;)
<shadeofgrey> why the hell is word wrapping in kmail so retarded?
<rr72> dapper is the latest right?
<shadeofgrey> yes
<dr_willis> never used it.. cant tell ya shadeofgrey
<rr72> how do i check my kde version from the command line?
<rr72> what is the latest version of kde?
<Kr4t05> rr72 3.5.4
<rr72> how do i check from cmd line?
<rr72> my version of kde
<dr_willis> kicker --version perhaps
<rr72> i can't -- since - are obsolete
<rr72> hawkwind told me not to use - anymore
<dr_willis> Heh good luck there -    I know of ooodles of programs that still use -   instead of -
<dr_willis> and 0 is not obsolete.
<dr_willis> oops;..
<dr_willis>  :P
<rr73> peace out oging for dinner
<Hawkwind> rr73: Would you knock off the crap please
<Hawkwind> rr73: I specifically told you that the - in tar commands was obsolete.  You trolling has gone too far IMO
<PsySine> what package should I install to get mp3-support in amarok?
<Kr4t05> PsySine: libxine-extra codecs
<Kr4t05> PsySine: libxine-extracodecs**
<PsySine> Kr4t05: thanks
<djk_> does badblocks search for badblocks in the filesystem or on the hdd?
<cwraig> !guide
<ubotu> I know nothing about guide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !alarm clock
<ubotu> I know nothing about alarm clock - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> anyone around?
<Hawkwind> 267 others besides yourself
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: Do you use mame or advancemame ?
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  both :P
<dr_willis> advancemame is nicer in some ways - but the dev for it needs to quit being so 'differnt' in some ways
<h3sp4wn> The versions of mame are ancient in dapper / edgy / sid though
<dr_willis> ie:  he uses 'rom' instead of 'roms' for the default rom dir and so on for several things.. Makes it a pain to have both xmame/mame32/advancemame on the usbhd.
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  yep  thats an annoyance with dapper.
<dr_willis> and ubuntu in general
<dr_willis> look at some of the other emulators.. way old
<h3sp4wn> Yes - any recent version of zsnes (either svn or WIP build) performs alot better (in high res) - thing about mame for me is the compile process is so complicated I never seem to get it performing well
<warlocky> warlock -_-
<Raven301> When you do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ... I there a setting you can do to stop a program from being updated??
<Raven301> s/I/Is
* scabootssca is away: not here
<JuanG> I want to Help
<Hawkwind> Raven301: Look in the man pages for apt for holding an app
<Raven301> ok h3sp4wn
<Hawkwind> Raven301: Tab completion :P
<Raven301> ok Hawkwind
<Raven301> sorry h3sp4wn
<Raven301> :)
<h3sp4wn> Its dpkg you use to hold an app (or aptitude)
<Hawkwind> Ah right.  I thought man apt didn't sound right
<h3sp4wn> echo whatever hold | dpkg --set-selections
<h3sp4wn> You can also use /etc/apt/preferences to pin but its more complicated or aptitude hold whatever (but the aptitude way sometimes seems to not work as it should)
<rr73> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe                         should that be commented out?
<rr73> why is it holding back 78 packs when in upgrading to new KDE?
<h3sp4wn> use dist-upgrade not upgrade
<h3sp4wn> make sure dapper-updates is enabled
<rr73> it is
<rr73> someone should change the how to on-line so people don't screw their systems
<rr73> like me
<rr73> too late now i already did a apt-get upgrade
<rr73> hope i don't fuck my system up too badly
<h3sp4wn> always dist-upgrade
<h3sp4wn> if you do that after it will be fine
<rr73> i can't do dist-upgrade cause Hawkwind to never use - anymore
<rr73> so there is no need for apt-get upgrade anymore?
<rr73> do i del the kde repo no from my sources? and do i comment out dapper update?
<Hawkwind> rr73: Cut the crap, seriously
<Hawkwind> rr73: I've told you what I meant and you've taken too damn far
<rr73> h3sp4wn~ do i delete kde from the repos now?
<Hawkwind> rr73: If you can't realize that I told you that - are not needed when you do tar -zjvf commands, then that's YOUR fault
<rr73> and do i comment out dapper-updates?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Ping
<crimsun> rr73: please do not attack your fellow irc users.
<rr73> crimsun~ i am not attacking anyone
<rr73> i have not touched anyones computer
<Hawkwind> rr73: You're telling everyone I told you *not* to use - in any command.  That is totally false
<rr73> i have no software to attack any coputers
<Kr4t05> rr73: no one likes a smart-ass.
<Hawkwind> crimsun: He's got me on ignore so he can't see what I'm telling him :(
<rr73> then i hate myslef
<rr73> i don't care that i hate myself
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Got a second for a pm by chance ?
<rr73> crimsun~ do i remove the kde line from my sources ones ive upgraded?
<crimsun> rr73: what are you dist-upgrading to?
<crimsun> Hawkwind: sure
<rr73> h3sp4wn~ ty for telling to dist-upgrade
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Thanks
<rr73> 2.5.4
<rr73> *3.5.4
<rr73> kde
<crimsun> rr73: on dapper? Then you need the dapper-security repo, too.
<rr73> i have that
<rr73> i don't know what ur talking about
<h3sp4wn> rr74: and dapper-updates (or you will have an issue with cups)
<crimsun> rr73: then what kde line are you referring to?
<rr73> crimsun~  i don't know what dapper-security yr talking baout
<rr73> the one i put in to upgrade kde
<rr73> h3sp4wn~ was that for me?
<h3sp4wn> rr73: I think so
<rr73> and from now on only do dist-upgrade not upgrade?
<crimsun> rr73: if you want 3.5.4, then you have to use the kubuntu.org repo
<rr73> crimsun~ i have 3.5.4
<rr73> do i delete the line i just put in?
<crimsun> rr73: you haven't explained what you're trying to do
<rr73> im not doing anything
<rr73> i want to know after i dist-upgrade am i supposed to del/comment out the kde line i enterd
<crimsun> no, you don't have to
<rr73> do i have to comment out dapper-upgrade?
<crimsun> what is "dapper-upgrade" ?
<rr73> h3sp4wn~ do i comment out dapper-upgrade?
<h3sp4wn> dapper-updates
<crimsun> if you mean the "dapper-updates" repo, no, don't comment it out.
<rr73> so im supposed to ONLY dist-upgrade from now on?
<rr73> is apt-get upgrade unsafe?
<crimsun> no, and no.
<Raven301> When updating your system is there an option so it doesn't update a certain program??
<rr73> when do i do dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> please read the distinction between the 'upgrade' and 'dist-upgrade' operations in apt-get(8).
<rr73> and when do i do upgrade?
<rr73> im not reading naything
<rr73> gimme a link then i read it
<Hawkwind> LOL
<crimsun> rr73: http://www.fifi.org/cgi-bin/man2html/usr/share/man/man8/apt-get.8.gz
<Hawkwind> rr73: If you won't read, then it's likely you won't get much help unfortunately
<rr73> im not reading manual pages
<rr73> i hate them
<rr73> h3sp4wn~ so i upgrade for normal stuff and dist-upgrade for big things?
<Kr4t05> rr73: go back to Windows, you ignorant n00b.
* Hawkwind Smells a troll, big time
<farous> rr73: you need to pin the package you do not want to upgrade. use your prefferred package manager for that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<rr73> farous~ i just use apt-get
<farous> sorry ment for Raven301 nor rr73 stupid tab completion
<rr73> oh
<rr73> that didnt make sense
<rr73> hey Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> rr73, hey whats up
<rr73> how are ur teeth?
<Raven301> farous: I use command line ... is there something for that?
<rr73> just about to get banned from crimsun for no god damn reason
<Admiral_Chicago> better. just a pain in the mooth to eat
<crimsun> rr73: have you been banned yet by me?
<farous> Raven301: let me check a link or you
<rr73> who knows
<rr73> ive been fucking glined from this net
<Hawkwind> Ughhh @ the language
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rr73> like i care
<Raven301> rr73: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=219920
<crimsun> rr73: then kindly don't say that you're about to get banned by me, or you will.
<rr73> ty Raven301
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by crimsun
<Riddell> crimsun?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Riddell> crimsun: why the +t?
<crimsun> Riddell: preemptive measure for the topic
<Riddell> do you have reason to expect vandalism?
<rr73> i thought +t was standard for freenode's services
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Maybe he's hiding a can of spray paint we don't know about :P
<crimsun> Riddell: I have reason, yes
<Riddell> crimsun: ok, please -t when reason goes away
<crimsun> Riddell: I will.
<Ademan> I want to replace my mother's rotten to the core virus+ spyware ridden Windows XP box with kubuntu... You guys think I can make the bottom panel look convincingly like the Windows XP start bar that I could get away with it untill she figured out that she liked it more than her old operating system? (of course i'll back up the old hard drive, and on top of that leave the windows partition, but just make kubuntu be default)
<farous> Raven301: there you go http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<crimsun> rr73: obviously you can't be forced to read man pages, but apt-get(8) has the most succinct explanation of the difference.
<unstablesob_> Ademan: don't lie to your mother, thats evil
<Raven301> thank a lot farous ... I'll give it a read :)
<rr73> succinct?
<rr73> oh it is a word
<farous> Raven301: ur welcomed :)
<Ademan> unstablesob_: I won't say anything :-)  and really i'm half kidding, I am really considering adding a kubuntu partition to that computer though, the Windows XP partition is as good as dead
<rr73> Girded or tucked up
<djk_> Ademan: http://www.xpde.com/
<Ademan> I just walked into the kitchen and watched in horror as the poor thing struggled with the "flying through space" screensaver...
<Raven301> :)
<unstablesob> Ademan: just make the task bar "small", get rid of the app launchers, set it to only have 1 desktop, and remove the pager .... should be decent enough for a windows user
<rr73> unstablesob~ but transpereant wouldnt work ;) mine wouldnt get awayy
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by crimsun
<scast> Where can I find a "decent" source.list ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<rr73> get a copy of the start button to ;) and background she has ;)
<farous> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<farous> scast: ^ ^
<Hawkwind> scast: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0  <~~Here's mine posted on my forums
<Ademan> i'm thinking i will, i just wish there was decent ntfs support on linux (i know its getting better) that way i could keep the old partition and maybe clean it out or something
<scast> Aight... thanks
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> i say again im in desperate need of help with kmail
<Ademan> use eclipse
<Ademan> sorry
<Ademan> evolution
<shadeofgrey> theres got to be a way to fix the word wrap problems
<Ademan> :-p
<shadeofgrey> i find it very hard to nbelieve that the developpers would intentionally render the software basically unusable because the word wrap functions dont do dick
<shadeofgrey> ifg thats indeed the case tehn somebody needs to learn how to code a tad bit better
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<ubuntu> cant anyone tell me if orinoco drivers are working with 6.06lts kubuntu, are they included somewhere, ,or do I have to try to mke something from scratch
<Martijn81> hi ubuntu, sorry to ask but what is "orinoco", wireless card?
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: If it's a Orinoco B card, it should be supported natively.  I know mine in my laptop is
<scast> Can I mix, for example, Seveas' repo with Cipherfunk repo? (They both have w32codes)... I spect that apt will pick the most up-to-date w32codecs version, or they may conflict?
<Hawkwind> scast: Yes.  It shouldn't hurt anything
<ubuntu> Ive been trying to get the usb wireless device on my compaq N410C to work,, so far suse 10 detect it naturally but I stll cant connect anywhere,, was wondering if new brew of kubuntu would work
<Hawkwind> scast: If you're looking at my sources.list I gave you the link to, refresh the page as I updated it just now
<Raven301> farous: Thanks again editing /etc/apt/preferences worked great :)
<farous> Raven301: you are welcomed my friend :)
<Raven301> :)
<ubuntu> so far in with live cd kubuntu,, 6.06 Ive tried lspci -v,, and its not detected
<scast> Hawkwind: and I thought mine was a little too long.
<ubuntu> and in lsusb -v not detected either
<farous> would the broadcom wireless card have better support on edgy? is upgrading to newer kernel worth the hastle to use the opensource driver or should i just stick to the ndiswrapper
<Dark_Oppressor> im trying to 'apt-get install scons', but i keep getting errors, and then i have to 'apt-get remove scons' just to get apt-get to work right again
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: is it in lshw (if its pcmcia I wouldn't expect it to be in lspci or lsusb)
<Dark_Oppressor> is there something i dont know that might get scons to install right?
<Montoya> Hola
<Montoya> Nesecito una ayuda
<Montoya> Como monto un servidor web en Ubuntu
<kosh> no idea what you said
<Dark_Oppressor> lol
<kosh> I pretty much only speak english and some programming languages
<Montoya> que tengo que instalar para que sirva con PHP y MySQL
<ubuntu> ah ha! found it
<ubuntu> iProduct                1 Compaq WLAN MultiPort W200
<ubuntu>   iSerial                 2 PG33JL9AAL03
<scast> Ign ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper/main Sources what does that mean?
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: its a device attached to the lid ,, and ride on usbport,,
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: found it in lsusb under sudo
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: but cant see it with wireless lan manager :(
<word> is it possible to do a dist-upgrade type thing from 32 bit kubuntu to 64 bit? or uh what packages are diff?
<djk_> Riddell: how old are you?
<kosh> less then the age of the universe but not by much ;)
<Raven301> farous: I use this for my wireless http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<farous> Raven301: thanx will check it out
<Raven301> np
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: You need linux-wlan-ng and probably to install linux-restricted-modules (which may have the firmware in it) but I would say I am only 50% that it will work you may have to extract the firmware from the card yourself
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: and if I do lshw,, its under usb0 *usb unclaimed
<farous> Raven301: tried that but my window driver did not work. did you use the window driver or the one posted on the thread
* farous now using a downloaded driver with the 2.6.17-3 kernel
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: Are you currently on the livecd ? -
<Raven301> farous: These are the ones I use  bcmwl5.inf  bcmwl5.sys  wl_apsta.o
* farous but it disconnects so often and have low bit rate
<plugs> is it possible to play Windows Media formats?
<ubuntu> if few words I have to install first, to do update and installing modules
<ubuntu> yes on livecd
<farous> Raven301: cool i did not get the wl_apsta one will try it now thanx alot
<Raven301> np
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-286
<Kr4t05> !tell plugs about restrictedcodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about restrictedcodecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<Kr4t05> !tell plugs about restricted codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about restricted codecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kr4t05> GAR!
<plugs> !tell plugs about restricted
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: will try taht,, one moment
<aurelio> hola
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: Then try modprobe prism2_usb (then see whether it is detected)
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: I get message restricted modules already newest
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: what happens if you do 'modprobe prism2_usb'
* doppelganger waits in line patiently
<Snake[ONAIR] > Tune into imagination radio! Alternative Rock/Classic/Heavy Metal I'm DJing now till 12 EST! http://tinyurl.com/hswrl All requests can be PMed to me :-)
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: does it complain about missing firmware ?
<flaccid> command to test apache vhost config?
<h3sp4wn> telnet vhostdomain.com 80
<h3sp4wn> get /
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: so far after modprobe it just return me to prompt
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: /sbin/ifconfig -a (see if wlan0 is mentioned)
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: eth0, l0, and sit0
<flaccid> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: I think you have 2 choices - install it and try to get it working afterwards - or try to find a distro which supports it out of the box (I don't think it can be done from the livecd)
<kosh> and then people get to find out later why mysql is not a relational database ;)
<h3sp4wn> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<miyako> Does kubuntu come with support for ReiserFS?
<ubuntu> will install in a few min.. will be back after,, thx h3sp4wn
<kosh> v3 I can't imagine it not supported v4 I think is very unlikely
<miyako> my old machine running suse 10.0 shot craps, and I got a  new machine, decided to put Kubuntu on it, wanted to make sure I'd be able to read my old drive formatted as ReiserFS so I can pull my data off of it
<h3sp4wn> You can use reiserfs4 (if you want but I wouldn't) the tools / kernel support it
<miyako> I think Suse is 3, so if it supports 3 then that's all I need
<h3sp4wn> It supports 3 fine
<miyako> ok :)  I know some distros don't ship with support for it.
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu ships with support for as much as humanly possible
<miyako> so any advice for someone who's never used Ubuntu before, but is experienced with Linux in general?  I've heard it's a really good distro- which is why I decided to try it out.
<miyako> just hope I can get Maya to install properly on it, otherwise I'll have to go back to SuSE- which has been irritating me lately.
<kosh> h3sp4wn: the ubuntu default kernel supports reiservs4 by default? that surprises me a lot the kernel devs won't let it in because of how intrustive the changes are, that seems like a pretty risky thing to have by default
<miyako> hmm, while I'm waiting for my iso to download, perhaps I should call MS tech support and try to get a refund for the copy of XP that came on this new box.
<kosh> fat chance
<h3sp4wn> kosh: The tools etc are there so I would presume that the kernel supports it
<kosh> h3sp4wn: where do you see v4 stuff?
<h3sp4wn> kosh: /sbin
<kosh> hmm interesting
<kosh> either way I know it does not work on my system since I am not using the ubuntu kernels
<h3sp4wn> kosh: I still wouldn't use it (I know too many people who have lost data to it (sometimes multiple times))
<kosh> I lost data to reiserfs v3 once and I have not touched v4
<kosh> if the kernel fs people don't like it then I don't want to touch it
<kosh> reiserfs had nasty issues of on a bad shutdown random garbage ended up in the file
<kosh> the reiserfs devs kept blaming it on the kernel, dma etc but the poitn is that ext2 ext3 xfs and jfs won't do it no matter how many times you badly shut it down
<h3sp4wn> I think as soon as reiser4 has been in the main kernel for 6 months I will use it
<kosh> I don't have any intention of using it
<kosh> it is not any faster, it consumes more cpu power to run
<Snake[ONAIR] > Tune into imagination radio! Alternative Rock/Classic/Heavy Metal I'm DJing now till 12 EST! http://tinyurl.com/hswrl All requests can be PMed to me :-)
<kosh> and it is vastly more complex
* Snake[ONAIR]  shuts up
<miyako> I usually use the default FS for whatever distro I'm using, for regular desktop usage it doesn't seem to make a lot of difference
<h3sp4wn> I use reiser3
<kosh> sure they show some benchmarks that are faster with reiserfsv4 but I have seen enough others where it loses abysmally especially once the fs has been running for a while
<kosh> reiser3 and reiser4 have nothing in common with each other
<kosh> the disk format, code etc are all completely different
<kosh> the only commonality is both where done by hans reiser
<Dodger> i've got a problem with kded using 100% of one of my CPUs at all times
<kosh> Dodger: kill it and restart it
<Dodger> kill doesn't work
<Dodger> i tried that
<Dodger> it won't go away
<kosh> kill -9 it
<Dodger> ah that did it :)
<Dodger> thanks
<aaron_> penguin
<jeekl> Dodger: kill -9 means "KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!1". Nothing survives that.
<aaron_> linux rocks
<miyako> geeze, I need to pick a faster mirror for downloading this is. 7 hours is forever.
<Dark_Oppressor> im having trouble getting python2.4-zopeinterface to install, can someone take a look at the error im getting and see if they have any ideas?
<Shannon1> hi everyone,, I have a question ,, is there a way to make menu transparent,, in breezy
<Shannon1> cant seem to find the option anywhere
<Jucato> Shannon1: System Settings > Appearance > Style > Effects tab > Menu effect drop-down list > Translucent
<nixternal> Hello Everyone! In roughly 25 minutes, 01:00 UTC, in #ubuntu-classroom we will be giving a lesson on IRC. There will be a brief introduction to IRSSI, and a basic lesson on Konversation, Kubuntu's default IRC client. Everyone is welcome to join in. Thank you!
<bcron> My kubuntu disk wasn't getting the job done so I installed Xubuntu and after it installed I apt got kubuntu-desktop... Is this any different an install as I would have gotten from the default Kubuntu?
<scast> Hawkwind: Oh well. Updating... I didn't use your whole sources.list just because I don't know what's in most of them and I don't feel well using repositories that I don't know... :d
<Shannon1> ha ah!  was seeing some transparent setting but was greyd out.. thx Jucato
<Jucato> woow... Aaron Seigo was here... @_@
<Jucato> Shannon1: no problem
<Hawkwind> scast: No worries.  It's just there for users to have a list and to choose what they want from it
<scast> Hawkwind: btw, nice site. Reading a lot in there.
<miyako> does ubuntu ship with java, or is it available in one of the repositories?
<visik7> miyako: is in universe
<miyako> ok
<miyako> sorry for all the dumb questions
<Martijn81> !java > miyako
<Martijn81> there's no such thing ;)
<Jucato> visik7: java is in multiverse
<Jucato> !java
<miyako> just trying to get prepared so once the iso is downloaded I can install and have a working system as soon as possible
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<visik7> Jucato: yes sorry
<Hawkwind> scast: Thanks :)
<scast> I am trying to figure out how to install nvidia tho.
<Jucato> visik7: no need to apologize :-)
<scast> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<scast> ah nice.
* Jucato stands in awe in the presence of aseigo...
<Jucato> uniq: thanks for the tip in the forums, but it didn't work. I'm still having media:/ problems... :-(
<Johncro13> 'ello, room.
<Jucato> room says hi to Johncro13
<Jucato> join #adept
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> nothing there... @_@
<Johncro13> I've got an interesting one.
<nixternal> #ubuntu-classroom for a lesson in IRC
<Johncro13> anyone know how to config libc6?
<nixternal> Konversation will be my lecture for those interested!!!
<Johncro13> la la la
<Johncro13> any ideas?
<nixternal> hehe Johncro13, hopefully someone will come along and help
<nixternal> wish i could, but i would probably make it worse for ya ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> What's the problem?
<Johncro13> real easy.  I need wpa supplicant just to get on the web.
<Johncro13> dig?
<visik7> Johncro13: what kind of auth method do you use ?
<Johncro13> I was just trying to instal the deb package.
<visik7> wpa_supplicant is installed by default on dapper
<Johncro13> is it really, then?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I assume that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo didn't help?
<Johncro13> man, I looked all over.
<Johncro13> that particular link uses apt-get.
<Johncro13> i need to be online to use apt-get.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, if it's installed already, you probably don't need to apt-get it. ;)
<Johncro13> well....yeah.
<visik7> wpa-supplicant is installed by default to configure it take care of common wpa_supplicant configs and read /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes
<Johncro13> did that.
<visik7> so what's the problem ?
<Johncro13> oddly still not working.
<visik7> run ifup ethX and run wpa_cli
<Johncro13> I'll have a look at my config file.  That might be it.
<visik7> then run status inside wpa_cli
<Johncro13> wpa_cli.  got it.
<^martin-23^> hi people, question: when i install kubuntu, y saw a application like Ark that notice me the critical updates of kernel and more aplications, but i closed that app and never saw it, i cant find it, where is? (sorry for my english :P)
<abattoir> ^martin-23^: 'adept_updater'
<^martin-23^> thanks!
<Jucato> ^martin-23^: if there are updates available, you'll see an icon in your system tray, an open box with a "!" that will tell you that updates are available
<^martin-23^> thanks
<os2mac> anyone wanna take bets I can get Kubuntu running on this http://www.itronix.com/products/notebooks/gobookiii.asp
<simon___> Grr... !@#$%^&() nvidia driver.
<sophie_> os2mac: is the challenge getting the gps module working also
<simon___> I just installed the nvidia driver, did glx-config enable and now I can't start X.
<simon___> This is amazing.
<simon___> nick scast
<sophie_> os2mac: also get the intergrated Radeon working in 3d with open source drivers
<scast> Why is it *so* hard to get the freaking nvidia drivers working *g*
<os2mac> I think just getting the hardware to work would be a problem.
<rr72> scast~ it is hard but i got them working finally
<scast> I had a lot of trouble with other distros, but in the only department I didn't have problem with is installing the nvidia drivers -_-
<Hawkwind> scast: What's so hard about them ?  You install the packages via apt-get, edit your xorg.conf file on one line, restart X and they work
<scast> Maybe the fact that you *can't* restart X anymore.
<Hawkwind> Why can't you ?
<rr72> did u manually do it or did u get the package?
<Kr4t05> scast: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jucato> scast: could you check if the linux-restricted-modules-xxxx that you have matches with the linux-image-xxxx youo are using?
<scast> I got the package from the repositories, I am not going to download and manually do something. I just installed kubuntu.
<scast> Jucato: Yes, but let me check.
<scast> Hawkwind: no idea.
<rr72> make sure modile "DLI" or somin like taht is not in ur Xorg config file and that nv has changed to nvidia
<rr72> !nvidia > scast
<rr72> follow that it works
<rr72> thats how i finally did it
<Jucato> !nvidia
<scast> rr72: I did follow that.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rr72> what errors?
<rr72> or is it just not working?
<Jucato> rr72: the funny thing about that nvidia wiki... there's no Kubuntu-specific version...
<scast> Where is the X11 errors log?
<rr72> /var/log/xorg
<rr72> then tab-complete
<scast> Jucato: that's the same thing I said when I saw "Go to the [add here a gnome menu] "
<Jucato> at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rr72> Jucato~ worked for me
<Hawkwind> scast: /var/log/Xorg.0.log actually
<rr72> but i had to reset my xorg config file
<Jucato> scast: so do you have matching linux-image and linux-restricted-modules versions?
<rr72> since i thought it was messed ip
<Hawkwind> There is no such directory as /var/log/xorg
<macd>  /var/log/X11/
<Jucato> rr72: which means you had synaptic installed...
<Hawkwind> macd: No such directory as that either
<rr72> Jucato~ i don't use synaptic
<macd>  hmm, exists here
<macd> suppose thats due to my own doing though
<scast> Jucato: yes.
<Hawkwind> macd: Doubtful.  Maybe /etc/X11
<scast> Apparently the error is "Fatal error: no screens found"
<Hawkwind> macd: Unless you created it yourself for some strange reason
<Jucato> rr72: instruction #1 goes: "Select the System menu at the top of the screen."
<rr72> get a new xorg config file
<rr72> Jucato~ i just looked for the pack names and apt-get them
<scast> I think it's something that has to do with the BusID
<scast> damn it I wish I know how to copy from a tty lawl
<bubu1uk[Away] > what is newest kernel in repositories?
<macd> david@mobile2:~$ ls /var/log/X11/
<macd> Xorg.0.log
<macd> Ive been known to do wierder thigs :P
<rr72> scast~ try to sudo dpkg-reconfig -phigh xserver-xog
<Jucato> rr72: ah... but the guide is supposed to be for someone using a GUI, right?
<rr72> *xorg
<rr72> that will reset ur xorg config file
<rr72> to defualt
<scast> I got it. It was the BusID
<scast> I commented it and it worked.
<rr72> i was worried about mine too
<rr72> just left mine tho, it works
<rr72> pci:0:0?
<rr72> Jucato~ i presume so
<scast> Brb.
<scast> hmmm
<scast> 1024x768 -_- How do I get 1280x1024 ? rawr
<rr72> edit ur xorg config file if u don't see it in the display properties under advanced
<Jucato> I thought that the Display control module they added in Dapper would make changes like that easier in GUI...
<scast> It's never going to be easy.
<scast> brb
<Jucato> yeah, switching video drivers, even using the free/open source ones, has never been easy...
<simon___> why is switching virtual desktops is so slow?
<justjosh> cuz your computer is lazy, of course. slap it and tell it to shape up.
<justjosh> !chmod
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<justjosh> dammit. how can i set permissions on the firefox directory (and where the hell is it) to allow me to save profiles. it won't even save bookmarks currently.
<rr72> hey soulrider
<soulrider> hey hye rr72
<soulrider> i think im gonna request some Free kubuntu Cd's :P
<rr72> cool
<soulrider> i need to convince more people to install it
<soulrider> or at least try it
<soulrider> so much better than that M$ crap
<rr72> i just upgraded to kde 3.4.5 or 5.4 what ever it is
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> let me see if i got the latest
<Jucato> justjosh: the profiles are supposed to be in ~/.mozilla, which means it should be writeable for you...
<justjosh> there's the /etc/mozilla-firefox directory
<valkyria> hi everyone
<justjosh> and then the /usr/lib/mozilla-fox
<Jucato> justjosh: I mean /home/[username] /,mozilla
<valkyria> does anybody knows which library I need for playing MP3
<Jucato> it's a hidden directory in your user's home folder
<Jucato> valkyria: libxine-extracodecs from the multiverse repository
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<justjosh> jucato: i've got write permissions to it, but it won't save bookmarks or preference settings.
<Jucato> hmm... that's strange then
<Jucato> did you install firefox from the Ubuntu repositories, or using another method?
<justjosh> automatix
<justjosh> should i try a reinstall using repositories?
<Jucato> I'm not familiar how automatix installs Firefox...
<Jucato> justjosh: if you can remove it using Automatix, then just install the one from the repositories
<Jucato> It's very much (almost) up to date
<scast> brb
<justjosh> ah, got it. my wife had the bookmarks in a profile other than default.
<Jucato> oh...
<justjosh> run it in konsole w/ -profilemanager switch
<justjosh> dump default and make the one she created the only one. now everything works
<justjosh> streamtuner is absolutely lovely btw
<scast> What else besides Katapult does Kubuntu load in the default session?
<Jucato> scast: you could check /usr/share/autostart ?
<scast> Let me check that.
<Jucato> !mp3 > valkyria
<scast> How do I remove the password from root?
<scast> (I did sudo passwd)
<scast> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't think it lets you leave the root password blank. (even if you have enabled it)
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jucato> !multiverse > valkyria
<scast> brb
<scast> _again_
<simon___> Hmmm... how do I get them back? rawr... I don't want to load the things I left open when I closed my session but I do want to load the /usr/share/autostart stuff -_-
<Jucato> simon___ or simon__: System Settings > KDE Components > Session Manager > Start with an Empty Session
<simon___> Yea, but that does not load /usr/share/autostart stuff
<simon___> grr
<Jucato> scast: which /usr/share/autostart stuff don't load?
<scast> Uhmm no
<Jucato> you can put your own "startup" programs in /home/[username] /.kde/Autostart
<scast> hmm wait a second...
<scast> now I think I fucked this lawl.
<scast> When I try to open adept or audacity I get a
<scast> Su returned with an error
<scast> -_-
<CheeseBurgerMan> What error?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try using kdesu <app>
<scast> there is not output besides some x error
<scast> brb
<scast> Well the stuff in /usr/share/autostart does load. But I mean the stuff like katapult used to load everytime I started my session
<Jucato> you can just link to Katapult in ~/.kde/Autostart
<scast> I guess.
<Jucato> anyone have any success with media:/ in KDE 3.5.4??
<scast> I just wonder why did it stop working :\
<Jucato> scast: I'm not sure where sessions save their settings, but my guess would be that Katapult was one of those things not really Autostarted but saved in a session
<scast> Yea, I guess it's not the best way to do it.
<Jucato> probably. :-D
<scast> I guess the developers have their reasons to do it like that. I am no one to say how to do something anyway.
<Jucato> but putting Kapatult in /usr/share/autostart would mean that it will be loaded always, no matter what user account is used, because it's a system-wide autostart
<scast> Maybe that's why.
<scast> but Katapult is really useful.
<Jucato> and you really can't put it in the ~/.kde/Autostart by default, because the user account is created only during installation.
<Jucato> scast: yeah, one of my fave apps in KDE is Katapult :-D
<scast> Yes! We got into one of the darkest misteries in the kubuntu world!
<Jucato> lol
<scast> Jucato: anyway I already added it to my Autostart. I am just waiting 'till synaptic finish updating (~1 hour downloads left).
<Jucato> scast: just checking: how did you add it to Autostart?
<scast> I open up konqueror, press ctrl+shift+l, in one view I went to applications:/ and in another to the ~/.kde/Autostart. The rest is history (drag'n'drop ftw)...
<Jucato> ok. just checking :-D
<scast> Splitted views + Konqueror + FTP > any ftp program in the world.
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> exactly!
<kosh> being able to ftp when you just open the file and have it save back is even better and that can be done trasnparently from the file open/save dialog box
<scast> kosh: that is great also.
<scast> After hating System Settings now I love it. Before it took me like 6 hours to configure kde to work fine. Now ~15min or less.
<kosh> 6 hours to configure kde, from a fresh install I can do it in about 15 minutes and my setup is very strange compared to default
<Jucato> scast: then I have good news for you. System Settings will have a new look come Edgy
<scast> Well I don't know if 6 hours, but more than 3 rawr.
<scast> Edgy?
<Jucato> Edgy Eft, the next major Ubuntu realse
<Jucato> s/realse/release
<scast> when is that?
<scast> when is going that be released?
<scast> 6 months?
<Jucato> coming October of this year (supposedly)
<Hiryu> has eclipse just decided to break on anyone else?
<soulrider> Hiryu: yes
<soulrider> i could never really uinstalle clipse fromt he repos
<soulrider> only once, adn then it dissappeared
<soulrider> i ahd to dl it from the site
<soulrider> and palce it on my home folder for it to work
<Hiryu> the eclipse from apt doesn't work with gjc or sun's jdk, however, if I download it manually and extract it and run it from my $HOME, it's fine
<Hiryu> haha
<Hiryu> yeh
<Hiryu> precisely
<Hiryu> that's far better than nothing
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> i insatlled it ocne with the repos
<soulrider> and it worked!
<soulrider> but it just dissappeared
<Hiryu> but the eclipse I had from apt was working like 2 days ago (that was the last time I used it anyway)
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> besides, wclipse in linux works so much better than in windows
<Hiryu> soulrider: I dunno about that, seems the same. Although it's faster in Windows because SWT sucks in anything but windows
<Hiryu> people say how great SWT is and how fast it is... it's only fast in windows
<soulrider> well, ive felt it was much faster here
<miyako> hi, I'm having a bit of trouble installing Kubuntu.  When I try to edit the partition table, I create the root partition, then I try to create another partition but the installer goes strait into trying to finalize the partition table.
<soulrider> at least loading times
<soulrider> mind you, i still dont know how to make non console apps :P
<Hiryu> ok, gotta go
<soulrider> kk
<soulrider> see ya
<anonymeeee> cups admin isn't letting me add a printer, not accepting my username and password
<Jucato> anyone else having problems with media:/ in the new KDE 3.5.4?
<miyako> anyone have any ideas?
<Dark_Oppressor> how do i tell apt-get to stop downloading for now and give me back shell?
<soulrider> Jucato: i kind of have
<Jucato> Dark_Oppressor: Ctrl+C will abruptly stop apt-get.
<soulrider> it will show me my linux drive, a FAT 32 partition but it wont show me my NTFS partitions
<Jucato> but you can also just open a new session in Konsole if you need to do something else while apt-get is running
<Dark_Oppressor> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> soulrider: is the NTFS mounted during boot? my problem is that partitions that are unmounted at startup don't appear in media:/
<soulrider> not sure
<soulrider> im  using that ntfs-3g driver
<soulrider> i think thetre not mounted at boot
<scast> I am reading about Edgy... hmmm, so kubuntu users are getting Compiz as the default windeco?
<soulrider> link ?
<Jucato> scast: I don't think so
<abattoir> scast: huh? compiz a windeco?
<XVampireX> scast: KDE4 will have a compositor in kwin
<scast> as the window manager whatever that is caled.
<Jucato> it just means that a more recent beta of Compiz could be downloaded/installed
<scast> called.
<Jucato> xgl/compiz is already available in Dapper, but an older version
<Jucato> Things I'm looking forward to Edgy: better USplash image capablities and new System Settings layout
<XVampireX> I don't like version freeze
<Jucato> I wish that they could make System Settings customizable or at least have a small customizable version where you can just put your "most used" control modules
<scast> ;o
<miyako> ok, now the installer just crashed :(
<miyako> maybe I should just go back and try suse :(
<chotchki_> hey guys i need a newer version of sane than is currently availible (1.0.18 instead of 1.0.17) can anyone tell me how to build it? i have tried to build a deb but i keep running into issues
<soulrider> Jucato: link to what you were reading?
<abattoir> miyako: where did it exactly crash?
<scast> XVampireX: i know there is somework done in making a compositor manager in kwin, but kde 4 is scheduled to december/early 2007
<miyako> abattoir: during editing the parition table
<Jucato> which one? the USplash or the System Settings changes?
<scast> Jucato: both rawr.
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> wait let me look it up
<XVampireX> scast: Yeah, tech preview in october
<XVampireX> this year
<abattoir> miyako: what is your disk layout?
<Jucato> XVampireX: Edgy will be released in october, not tech preview, right?
<miyako> abattoir: right now I have an SATA drive that is in 3 partitions, and an ATA drive at /dev/hdac plugged into an IDE Controller/RAID card.
<miyako> I was attempting to edit the /dev/sda partition when it crashed.
<Jucato> System Settings Usability changes: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSystemSettingsUsability
<Jucato> latest and greatest in Edgy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue8 (scroll down a bit :-D )
<abattoir> miyako: hmmm... partitioning 'always' crashes(in the installer) ?
<abattoir> miyako: or is this the first time you are trying?
<miyako> abattoir: yes, I've tried it 3 times
<miyako> and it's reproducable
<soulrider> thanks
* scast wants photos.
<Jucato> scast: the System Settings link has photos
<miyako> if it would be helpful, I can reproduce the crash and then paste the exact error
<soulrider> i wonder if the launch of vista will be a total failure
<Jucato> soulrider: aren't you wondering when exactly Vista will really be released? @_@
<XVampireX> jucato: Edgy will have not KDE4 no matter, what, too early, heh
<soulrider> lol
<abattoir> miyako: that might be helpful, could you pastebin all the three files the installer mentions during the crash?
<Jucato> XVampireX: oh, were you talking about a tech preview for KDE 4? I was talking about Edgy Eft being released in October
<XVampireX> Heh
<XVampireX> Yeah, was talking about KDE4
<miyako> yes, I'll do that right now
<Jucato> sorry bout that XVampireX
<XVampireX> np
<Jucato> but I'm definitely going to get that tech preview
<XVampireX> haha
<XVampireX> Nah, I'll just watch previews
<abattoir> miyako: /var/log/installer/syslog /var/log/partman(<--not sure, but this is the important one) var
<XVampireX> I'll wait for the final release
<Jucato> the excitement is making me wet in my pants :-D
<XVampireX> Or at least beta
<Jucato> I wonder which distro is going to get distribute it first?
<XVampireX> Jucato: I'm not excited like that... but it does sound extremely good
<XVampireX> Most likely Kubuntu
<XVampireX> Due to release cycle
<Dark_Oppressor> is there a way to make pressing the middle mouse button function like in windows?(it makes a circle type thing, and then moving the mouse around scrolls)
<XVampireX> Though maybe smaller distros too
<rus1> Question: When I set up the action in system settings for my laptop to suspend to ram when I close the lid it works great. How can I make it suspend to ram without closing the lid?
<Jucato> hmm.. is it allowed to have some "controversial" discussions/debates in her
<miyako> abattoir: /var/log/installer/syslog is really long
<Jucato> Dark_Oppressor: yes
<miyako> do you really want me to pastebin the whole thing, or just a specific part of it
<Jucato> Dark_Oppressor: in Konqueror or in Firefox?
<Dark_Oppressor> Jucato, firefox
<Jucato> wait let me launch it
<abattoir> miyako: hmm... it wouldnt hurt would it? :P The more info the better
<Dark_Oppressor> although konquerer would be nice too
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<XVampireX> Jucato: It's allowed, sometimes... when there's no tech support but you can bet on #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic though there are more people in ubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> Edit > Preferences > Advanced options > check "Use Autoscrolling"
<Jucato> Dark_Oppressor: Edit > Preferences > Advanced options > check "Use Autoscrolling"
<Jucato> XVampireX: I mean,a controversial discussion related to Kubuntu
<miyako> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19911 there is the first one (/etc/syslog/installer/syslog I think)
<Jucato> Dark_Oppressor: that behavior is default in Konqueror
<XVampireX> Jucato: same thing
<Dark_Oppressor> Jucato: thanks, awesome
<Jucato> oh...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah yeah.  your opinion is that we should use the kde defaults?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: huh?
<miyako> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19912 there is the second one (/var/log/syslog)
<abattoir> miyako: are you trying to partition/resize an ntfs drive?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sorry, what was the contraversial discussion related to kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'd assumed that related to your next comment
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: we might get snapshots for testing of kde 4, maybe.  we'll see.
<Jucato> nevermind... don't want to get into trouble, since I'm new here. ^_^
<abattoir> Hobbsee: nope, that was his answer to another question :)
<miyako> abattoir: yes, can I not do that?
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: You're one of the Kubuntu developers? :P
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: yes
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ah right.
<XVampireX> heh
<XVampireX> Neat
<Jucato> wow cool
<abattoir> miyako: no, afaik, ntfs write, and hence, its partitioning is not supported
<Hobbsee> abattoir: you're going to be at thursday's meeting, and know of the change in date?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: (your) Thursday?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: no, yours.  my friday morning
<miyako> abattoir: ah, alright.  Well no windows for me I guess, I figgured since I had to pay the windows tax on this machine I might as well keep it around in a small partition just in case.
<Hobbsee> The next meeting is planned for Thursday August 10, at 21UTC, in the usual
<Hobbsee> channel.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ^
<scast> 38min left *eek*
<Jucato> I was actually going to ask about the Ubuntu development cycle in relation to KDE releases... but don't want to get in hot water...
<abattoir> miyako: you could use one of those demo versions of windows partitioning tools to resize your ntfs partition
<abattoir> Hobbsee: cool, i'll be there ;)
<Jucato> oh Hobbsee, since you're a Kubuntu dev: is there something wrong with media:/ in KDE 3.5.4?
<abattoir> * :)
<XVampireX> I love the idea of phonon/solid/plasma
<Hobbsee> Jucato: quite likely.  there's usually something wrong with that.
<miyako> abattoir: honestly, I don't care that much.  Linux has been my only OS for years, I don't need windows, just thought that if it was possible I might try keeping it around just in case.  It probably would have just taken up HD space anyway.
<Jucato> Great... KDE 3.5.4 has solved some of my problems, but added this one. :-D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they talked a couple of times about delaying kubuntu by a few weeks each release.  i dont think they were planning to delay kubuntu for kde4 or something
<Hobbsee> it gets to be a bit of a pain if kubuntu releases differently from ubuntu.
<abattoir> miyako: aah, then its cool :)
<miyako> I'm just comming from the SuSE/RedHat world, so kubuntu is completely new to me.
<miyako> SuSE supported resizing NTFS partitions (experimentally) so I thought kubuntu might.
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: make sure to get new program versions in edgy >_< For example mplayer pre8 or whatever it was
<scast> Hobbsee: are you a kubuntu developer?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I see. I was wondering about this since I got into a discussion with jsgotangco about why KDE upgrades aren't available in the Ubuntu repos.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what about media:/?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: understand the concept of time based releases, and feature freeze?
<Hobbsee> scast: yes.
<XVampireX> I hate feature freeze
<XVampireX> and version freeze
<Jucato> Hobbsee: about media:/ - partitions that are not mounted at startup don't show up in media:/
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: bleh.  i'm not sure what's happening with that particular one, if you're interested, make sure it happens.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh...useful of it.  does /media/ work instead?
<unix_infidel> does anyone here have a logitech cordless mouse and keyboard and gotten it to work in linux?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think that problem relates to lots of kde releases, for some weird and warped reason.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes. when I mount it manually (after starting up), they can be accessed through /media/, but still don't show in media:/
<miyako> abattoir: since I'm going to erase the entire drive, does auto partitioning work sanely, or should I do it manually?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah :(
* Hobbsee doesnt know why that.
<Hobbsee> is
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: I'd need to figure out how to make a package that would most likely work on all computers then
<Hobbsee> unix_infidel: logitech make a lot of mice and keyboards :P
<scast> Hobbsee: I was talking with Jucato about when I changed the session management option to start with a new empty session it won't load  katapult anymore by default. We got to the conclussion that it can't add to /usr/share/autostart or add it in installation time to ~/.kde/Autostart. Are we right?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh, so this is a Kubuntu-KDE 3.5.4 bug?
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: grab the source, upgrade it.
<unix_infidel> Hobbsee: that the question.
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: Don't worry, I'll get to it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not sure.  i've a feeling that it could be.
<Jucato> lol. announce that you're a dev and get flooded with questions. sorry about that...
<unix_infidel> what i asked was if anyone had gotten their WIRELESS keyboads and mice (RF not BT)
<unix_infidel> to work in linux
<abattoir> miyako: from what i've heard, its the best of the methods, but I, for one, wouldnt give up my entire hd to one os, and would partition it according to my needs...
<unix_infidel> (Kubuntu)
<miyako> yeah, it looks like it just uses / for one big partition
<Hobbsee> unix_infidel: ahhh...you didnt add the wireless bit in there that i could see.  check in !hardware and see if someone's got it listed, or use google, i guess
<abattoir> miyako: also avoid xfs... xfs and grub dont like to co-exist
<miyako> I want to put /home on a seperate partition from / so that if I install a different distro I don't have to spend years backing up.
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Mine works by default
<Hobbsee> scast: yes, you're right.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe, true.  my hostmask kinda does that too.
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: RF?
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: RF ?
<abattoir> miyako: yes, that's wise :)
<Jucato> scast: I'm not sure, but Kix also isn't started anymore when you start from an empty session
<Hobbsee> miyako: smart move.  i do that.
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: radio not bluetooth.
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Oh, yes
<unix_infidel> it wirelessly connects to a reciever.
<miyako> of course I'm never sure how big to make /
<Hawkwind> I don't use bluetooth anything
<scast> Hobbsee: Besides katapult, what else the default session loads?
<Jucato> miyako: 10GB for / is more than enough IMHO
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good evening
<Jucato> scast: Katapult and KMix I think
<Hobbsee> scast: only the absolute essential services for kde to run?  "empty" really does mean that
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hi :)
* Hobbsee wasnt aware that we'd changed the defaults.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: kmix doesnt auto load in an empty session.
<unix_infidel> LOL
<unix_infidel> abattoir=the slaughterhouse.
<scast> rawr
<miyako> ok, 20GB /, 2GB /swap, how big should /boot be?  only needs to be like 20 megs or so doesn't it?
* Hobbsee has a saved session loading, and does it that way.
<abattoir> unix_infidel: :)
<Dark_Oppressor> ive installed nvidia-glx and run nvidia-xconfig, but only one of my two monitors is being detected, therefore i cant use twinview, do i need to edit xorg.conf in some way to get my other monitor to be seen?
<unix_infidel> that's awesome.
<Hobbsee> miyako: i dotn bother with a separate /boot
<scast> Hobbsee: not in the empty session. The default session. I mean the session you got the first time you log on after install...
<abattoir> miyako: /boot would be a good idea if you want xfs
<miyako> ok, so I just need like 20GB /, 2GB /swap and then the rest for /home
<unix_infidel> i just remembered that from like 8th grade vocab ;P
<miyako> I'm just going to use EXT3
<Jucato> miyako: 2GB swap? might be a tad too much. how much RAM do you have?
<Hawkwind> miyako: Most people don't use /boot, only old school linux users, like myself :P
<Hobbsee> scast: ohh...yeah.  right.  cant remember i got the last one of them.
<abattoir> miyako: ok, then /boot isnt necesary
<miyako> Jucato: I have 2GB of ram
<Jucato> miyako: then you wouldn't need that much swap
<Hawkwind> miyako: I use /boot on ReiserFS and I only make it like 200MB at the very most
<miyako> and /swap should be between 1x and 2x the amount of ram shouldnt it?
<scast> Hobbsee: oh well. Fine.
<abattoir> unix_infidel: from french class? ;)
<Hawkwind> miyako: If you have 2GB of ram, 512MB of swap is more than enough
<miyako> yeah, I'm old school, I dunno how to do stuff on these new fangled linux distros lol
<Hobbsee> scast: ie, "i dont know" :P
<Jucato> miyako: I think that principle only applies if you have lower than 512MB RAM
* miyako remembers fondly installing Redhat 2
<scast> Hobbsee: hahaha, it's ok :-)
* Hobbsee usually mutilates her home dir, then copies it across.
<Hawkwind> miyako: I have 2GB of RAM in this box and only have 512MB of /swap and it never gets touched
<scast> Hobbsee: katapult and kmix are the only ones you can remember?
<Jucato> scast: those are the only one "I" can remember
<Jucato> :p
<Hobbsee> scast: more that i dont remember any of them :P
<scast> ^^
<scast> well, whatever, empty session > *
<miyako> yeah, but I do a lot of heavy 3D rendering which is a major ram hog
<scast> rawr
<Jucato> miyako:  then probably 1GB swap would be enough. You could always use a swap file later if you need more
<miyako> yeah
<Tm_T> well, larger swap partition maybe doesn't do harm either
<Jucato> miyako: any reason you would need a 20GB / partition?
<scast> do I need to stop kde to update it?
<Jucato> Tm_T: except that it's easier to add a swap file later on than to resize partitions :-D
<Jucato> scast: nope
<miyako> Jucato: not specifically, but I have a lot of space so i might as well I guess
<Tm_T> Jucato: well, yeah if you already done partitioning ;)
<Jucato> miyako: well, wouldn't you want that space to be in your /home instead? :-D
* Tm_T needs atleast 20 G / -partition
<scast> 40 packages left ^^
<Tm_T> yeah, I have that much stuff installed etc
<miyako> Jucato: if 20GB is going to make a difference, then I will probably be getting another HD anyway ;)
<Jucato> scast: just log out and log back in to make some changes take effect. just some
<Jucato> miyako: ehehe good point. I just prefer to go the minimalistic route. :-D
<miyako> I'm a maximalist
<Jucato> anyway, you could also just "steal" some space from / later on if you need it
<Tm_T> mr aseigo :)
<Jucato> the magic of symlinks and chmod
<miyako> going to put another 2GB of ram in this machine tomorrow ^_^
* aseigo waves =)
* Jucato stares at awe in the presence of aseigo
<Jucato> miyako: wow!
<Tm_T> miyako: oh boy, I have only one gig ram and that's just not enough :(
<Jucato> I wish I had that much RAM...
<miyako> I was on a slow ram starved box for long enough
<miyako> I'm tired of waiting 30+ hours on renders, while my machine crawls and is useless for anything
<scast> I have 384mb. I have eclipse always open with a firefox windows with 15 tabs and I am more than fine!
<Jucato> I've been using a box with 128MB RAM for almost 3 years (2002-2004)
<Tm_T> I hate when celestia hogs over 3 G mem, filling my swap
<Jucato> then 256MB for another 2 years...
<miyako> went from a 1.9gz with 512 megs of ram to a dual core 3gz with 2 gigs of ram now, another 2 tomorrow so 4 gigs of ram
<Jucato> oh crap...
<Jucato> didn't notice the time
<Jucato> see you guys later!
<scast> I want a Core 2 Duo
<Jucato> bye!
<scast> Jucato: cya
<miyako> bye Jucato
<Tm_T> miyako: sounds good base for heavy rendering etc
<scast> take care.
<miyako> yeah, now if I could only find a way to make money rendering instead of it just being a money sink lol
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> miyako: for fun use of that powerhouse, play around with celestia and large textures ;)
<Tm_T> you might find a way to make that swap :p
<miyako> I'm going to try to see how fast I can run: while(true) fork();
<miyako> lol
<Tm_T> hehe
<scast> make your bets. I made a sources.list with the source-o-matic website. I added *all* the repositories... How long this install last before breaking or needing a reinstall?
<Tm_T> I just kill my cpu with kde4 ->
<abattoir> Tm_T: ugh.... really?
<Tm_T> yeah
<abattoir> Tm_T: 'morning, btw :)
<miyako> I was thinking of playing around with KDE4, plasma seems nice
<Tm_T> abattoir: morning :)
<Tm_T> aseigo: btw is there kscd replacement already?
<Hawkwind> LOL @ killing my system with KDE4
<Hawkwind> Tm_T: You must be bored
<Tm_T> Hawkwind: system is different than cpu
<miyako> ok, another quick question.
<Hawkwind> Tm_T: Hah!  I did read that wrong :P
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> miyako: make it really fast
<miyako> Running from the LiveCD with nothing open except the installer, a terminal, and Konversation, nothing should be using my hard drive, right?
<aseigo> Tm_T: not tha ti know of =)
<scast> I like to open 30 tabs in firefox, that kills my system/cpu whatever.
<abattoir> miyako: the installer(obv.) :P
<miyako> well, other than that
<Tm_T> aseigo: ok, just a bit interested about situation, I hope there will be some light solution (nothing like "use amarok")
<abattoir> miyako: it shouldnt no... unmount it if you want
<scast> miyako: just make sure you didnt mount any hard drive partition
<scast> rawr
<miyako> in other words, I can say yes to the stern warning about making sure that all partitions are umounted
<miyako> so am i going to have to say goodbye while the installer runs?
<abattoir> miyako: hmm, you are in the same session as the one where the crash ocurred?
<miyako> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> miyako: anyways, you have no data to lose... so no problem
<abattoir> miyako: could you do me a favour? :P
<Hawkwind> And even if you did................Just kidding :P
<abattoir> hehe
<miyako> abattoir: what?
<abattoir> miyako: when the partitioner gives you that warning message, could you take a prntscreen and pastebin it?
<abattoir> miyako: if its not too much of a trouble?
<miyako> which warning message?
<scast> 20 packages left
<abattoir> miyako: about data being lost... the grammatically incorrect one
<scast> *eek*
<abattoir> miyako: nvm, you carry on...
<miyako> ah, sorry, I already made sure everything was umounted, then clicked ok and wrote the partition table
<abattoir> miyako: no problem, i just thought of something else... thanks anyways :)
<miyako> I dunno why a 20gb / partition seems small...it just does
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Heh.  What are you going to do with the screenshot ?
<miyako> ah well
<Hawkwind> miyako: I only have 26GB for my / at the moment.  And I have 650GB+ of hdd space in this box
<scast> miyako: it is small.
<abattoir> Hawkwind: there are some mistakes in the partitioning warning dialog... but i just realised it was from qt parted, and i could easily get those by installing qt parted... but to answer your question, to show the devs the msg, so it could be patched, if possible.
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Ahhh, gotcha
<rus1> Question: When I set up the behavior in system settings to suspend to RAM when I close my laptop lid, it works great. How can I tell it to suspend to RAM without closing the lid?
<miyako> scast: It seems so, but I can't imagine how I would have 20GB worth of software installed, since everything else is going to live in /home
<miyako> and most stuff I install I install to ~/bin anyway
<scast> why not a huge / ?
<miyako> scast: because with / and /home being seperate partitions, I can upgrade or change distros without ever having to worry about backing up and restoring my personal files
<scast> uhmm you are right.
<Hawkwind> miyako: Hopefully :)
<miyako> well, that's why I backup anyway
<miyako> hopefully I won't have to USE the backups
<miyako> are nvidias binary drivers in any sort of repository, or do I need to get them off the nvidia website?
* miyako isn't used to this idea of a 'repository' that makes downloading and installing software 'easy' and isn't quite sure how much software to expect it to have
<scast> miyako: around 18k
<Hawkwind> miyako: You can apt-get install them from the repos
<Hawkwind> !nvidia > miyako
<unix_infidel> http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/about-ubuntu-christian-edition.html
<unix_infidel> aye caramba!
<Hawkwind> Old news :P
<babag> just installed kubuntu 6.0.6 and tried right off to play an xvid avi.
<babag> no picture in kaffeine.
<babag> do i need to install something no directly included for xvid playback?
<rus1> babag: I know this isn't quite what you're going for, but I would try VLC
<babag> rus1: i bet that's something i have to install.
<rus1> Yes.
<babag> from the cd?
<unix_infidel> babag: or you can just install the xvid codecs.
<unix_infidel> like you would from windows.
<babag> new to this from mandriva.
<rus1> that's a better solution, but I can't tell you how to do that.
<babag> different packages?
<unix_infidel> babag: google xvid and ubuntu
<babag> trying that
<miyako> ok, installation is complete, I'll be back after a reboot into the installed system.
<Hawkwind> babag: Welcome!  Nice to see you making the change too :)
<soulrider> !mds
<ubotu> I know nothing about mds - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> !alcohol
<ubotu> I know nothing about alcohol - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<babag> hey hawkwind!
<babag> trying things out for the first time.
<Hawkwind> babag: Good good.  I made the switch about 1 1/2 months ago now.  I won't go back to Mandriva.  Kubuntu is too darn nice :)
<Hawkwind> babag: And you know me, I used Mandriva for 4 1/2+ years and was very dedicated to it
<babag> Hawkwind: very dedicated. helped me out plenty.
<babag> i just installed kubuntu. figured i was used to kde and hardly a power user.
<Hawkwind> babag: Not sure if you ever used my SoS repo for Mandriva, but I'm now setting up a Ubuntu SoS repo :)
<babag> yay
<babag> SoS was great for mandriva
<babag> still using it on office box
<babag> *boxes
<Hawkwind> babag: I currently have an E17 SoS repo for Kubuntu :)
<babag> E17?
<Jucato> Enlightenment 17...
<Hawkwind> Enlightenment-DR17
<babag> ahh
<Hawkwind> The only window manager I use :P
<Jucato> I love E17's Elpanel (is that the correct name?)
<babag> never could get enlightenment to function with the hardware on my mandriva
<miyako> hmm, does the default install not install or configure a boot loader?
<babag> kubuntu box is not networked. standalone.
<Jucato> miyako: are you using the Desktop CD?
<miyako> Jucato: yes
<abattoir> miyako: it should've installed grub
<Jucato> miyako: it installs the bootloader
<miyako> well, it said installation was complete
<babag> xvid setup i'm seeing is for downloading and installing via network.
<miyako> I rebooted
<miyako> and nothing
<Jucato> hmm...
<miyako> then i tried to use boot from CD from the LiveCD
<miyako> also nothing
<Jucato> it's supposed to install it automatically
<abattoir> miyako: installed to mbr(not sure if it gives you that option)
<abattoir> ??
<miyako> it didn't come up with any options for that
<Jucato> no, it won't give any options
<miyako> it never asked me anything related to booting
<Jucato> it directly installs GRUB to MBR
<miyako> that's why I wasn't sure it if even installed one
<Jucato> miyako: what do you see on your screen when you reboot?
<miyako> well, the bios does it's thing
<miyako> then I get a black screen
<miyako> with a blinking _ in th upper left corner
<Jucato> hmm....
<Jucato> maybe GRUB wasn't installed properly? do you only have 1 hard disk?
<miyako> maybe I should try reinstalling and using the default partition setup?
<babag> is there a way i can download a package and burn it to cd for installation on the standalone box?
<miyako> I have an SATA hard drive, and then an IDE hard drive connected to an IDE controller/RAID card
<Jucato> ooh... aseigo is here...
<aseigo> Jucato: somewhat =)
* Jucato stares in awe and admiratin
<Jucato> s/admiratin/admiration
* aseigo notes that when he was here last he was actually in the car hijacking some wifi to get directions from yahoo maps ;)
<Jucato> lol
<abattoir> babag: yes, its possible, look at 'apt-cdrom' , 'man apt-cdrom' should give you more info
<Jucato> miyako: on which drive did you install Kubuntu? and are you using RAID?
<miyako> I'm not using RAID, and I installed it on /dev/sda
<Jucato> and /dev/sda is the primary master?
<miyako> yes
<babag> thanks. have to go to the other box for that. bbl
<_1Bh> Getting error in Kontact newreader: 'Library files for "libknodepart.la" not found in paths.'
<Jucato> hmm...
<Robosos> is it normaly that a installation from a software with adept take long time?
<hads> Hey all, I just upgraded to 3.5.4 (Kubuntu packages) and I have one minor issue: I have dual screens, new windows used to open on the screen where I had the cursor, this doesn't appear to be the case anymore. Can anyone tell me if this is a configration problem or a bug? Or just confirm the issue?
<Jucato> Robosos: what are you trying to install?
<Robosos> pppstatus
<Jucato> I don't think it should be taking that long.
<Jucato> what's Adept saying? (it's supposed to be displaying something like a terminal within the Adept window)
<Robosos> nothing
<Jucato> strange...
<Robosos> no terminal window or so
<Jucato> wb abattoir
<abattoir> thanks, Jucato :)
<Jucato> Robosos, it's not really a terminal window, but more like lines of text showing you that it's unpacking, installing, or setting up
<Robosos> only: status: not installed, Action:install
<Jucato> Robosos: err... click on Preview Changes
<Jucato> Robosos: make sure nothing is going to be removed
<Jucato> Robosos: then click on Apply Changes
<Jucato> abattoir: any experience in installing Kubuntu on SATA (no RAID)? miyako seems to have some problems with GRUB
<Robosos> all right...
<Robosos> thx
<Jucato> Robosos: sure. no problem
<abattoir> Jucato, miyako: hmm no, i've heard cases of it both working and not working...
<miyako> I'm trying to reinstall with the default partition setup to see if that might help
<Jucato> does anyone here have a link or document explaining the relation of Ubuntu/Kubuntu releases with KDE releases, specifically with regards to updates?
<Jucato> miyako: er... you're reinstalling now?
<miyako> Jucato: yeah
<miyako> why, should I have waited?
<abattoir> miyako: but tbh, the live cd installer has not yet evolved into something advanced... for RAID/LVM, you'd definitely be better off using the text-installer, for now
<Jucato> miyako: oh ok. we could have tried reinstalling grub. but I  can't find the link for it anyway
<Jucato> abattoir: miyako's not using RAID, but is using SATA
<abattoir> Jucato: i thought he said RAID
<abattoir> must be my mistake, then.
<Jucato> abattoir: I said "SATA (no RAID)"
<Jucato> :-D
<miyako> I have an IDE controller that does RAID, but I don't actually have a RAID and I'm trying to install and boot to a plain SATA drive plugged into the motherboard
<abattoir> Jucato: ok, my mistake then... anyways 'man grub-install' might give you more info..
<Jucato> ok. the reason why I was asking is because the Desktop CD installer doesn't do RAID. you need the alternate install CD for that
<abattoir> or rather, miyako
<miyako> well, if this doesn't work I'll try the alternate installer
<abattoir> miyako: hmm, you'd need to download the alternate-cd for that
<miyako> yeah
<miyako> hmm
<Robosos> i have allready installed the nvidia-glx pack for my geforce 2 gts.
<Jucato> and the ALternate CD is text based :-D
<Robosos> after the comand
<Robosos> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<abattoir> miyako: that'd give you more control over the boot loader too... and is more interactive...
<miyako> I was having trouble earlier getting my iBook to properly burn an ISO, ended up booting into Windows to burn this ISO, but now I don't have windows installed anymore.
<Robosos> the opengl seems not to work...
<Jucato> Robosos: you need to restart the X server to apply the changes
<miyako> wish I knew where my Suse 10 cds were, I could try that
<Jucato> Robosos: but before you do that, might I ask
<tulga> I installed slapd.  but I want install with crypt. howto update?
<Robosos> i have do it, but i don't work
<Robosos> *it
* Hawkwind Built the new 2.6.17.7 kernel for Kubuntu last night and wrote up a nice little how-to for it :)
<Jucato> Robosos: did you install the correct linux-restricted-modules for your kernel version?
<Robosos> i belief not...
<Robosos> how can i do this?
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: how a bout a deb :P
<unix_infidel> lol
<Jucato> Robosos: open up Adept and look for the packages starting with "linux-restricted-modules"
<Jucato> take note of the version, then compare it to the package "linux-image-xxxxx"
<miyako> ok, going to try another reboot
<Jucato> so if you have linux-image-2.6.15-26-xxx (386, 486, etc), then you should also have linux-image-2.6.15-26-xxx
<Robosos> how can i get the kernel version?
<Jucato> Robosos: in Konsole type: uname -r
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: It builds the debs for you
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: SoS does have an E17 repo, plus a contrib repo that currently contains the latest xchat
<Robosos> opengl don't work :(
<miyako> ok, still no dice
<miyako> but I've been playing around with it a bit
<miyako>  /dev/sda doesn't exist in the installed partition
<Robosos> i have install the linux-restricted-modules
<Robosos> and the have i execute the comand
<Robosos> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Robosos> but after a restart it don't work
<Jucato> Robosos: how about the command "nvidia-xconfig"?? how are you testing OpenGL?
<Jucato> miyako: sorry I couldn't help. Not much of a SATA user.
<Jucato> miyako: have you tried searching the Ubuntuforums?
<Robosos> i test opengl with the opengl-screensaver
<Jucato> hmm... how about testing it with this command: glxgears
<Robosos> command not found...
<Jucato> which command was not found?
<Robosos> nvidia-xconfig
<Jucato> oh.
<miyako> ok, I found a work around, which says that /boot should be made a seperate partition as the first partitino on the hard disk
<miyako> how big should /boot be?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Jucato> miyako: AFAIK, definitely less than 1GB...
<XVampireX> kopete themes = ftw
<Tm_T> XVampireX: 0.12 series? ;)
<XVampireX> yeah
<Tm_T> yeah, can't hate it
<Jucato> um... what does FTW mean?
<XVampireX> for the win
<Jucato> ooh
<Jucato> ok.. thought it was some @#@$* word
<Jucato> :-D
<Tm_T> XVampireX: what's your favourite from defaults?
<XVampireX> Clear
<Tm_T> Jucato: shush!
<Tm_T> XVampireX: ...you're sure you don't mean hacker? ;)
<XVampireX> I'm sure
<Tm_T> damn you
<Robosos> what can i do yet to install the dispay driver corect?
<XVampireX> right now using glossyk
<XVampireX> Are these themes using something like XML?
<Tm_T> XVampireX: xhtml+css (and javascript if you allow it)
<XVampireX> Oh, hehe
<Tm_T> but js is totally different story ;)
<XVampireX> I wish kopete would have jingle plugin
<Tm_T> XVampireX: it does
<XVampireX> The one I installed from kubuntu repositories (kde3.5.4) doesn't have jingle
<Tm_T> well, because kubuntu have too new ortp
<XVampireX> ah, hehe
<Tm_T> so, you have to compile libortp 0.71(?) yourself and then compile kopete
* Jucato watches in awe at the exchange between XVampireX and Tm_T...
<XVampireX> yup, hehe
<XVampireX> I'd just somehow get Psi jingle sometime
<Tm_T> with --enable-jingle
<Robosos> how can i check where was anything going wrong by the installation of the nvidia-driver?
<Tm_T> XVampireX: just compile kopete from svn ;)
<XVampireX> They need a roadmap
<Tm_T> Robosos: hmm, does /var/log/Xorg.0.log has any error lines?
<Tm_T> XVampireX: what you mean?
<XVampireX> Tm_T: They don't have roadmaps... can't drool over new features :(
<XVampireX> I wonder what KDE4 kopete would bring
<Tm_T> XVampireX: ah, sorry, we can't tell what we have in KDE4 yet ;)
<Jucato> does anyone here have a link or document explaining the relation of Ubuntu/Kubuntu releases with KDE releases, specifically with regards to updates?
<XVampireX> Wait
<Tm_T> XVampireX: s/have/will have/ ;-P
<XVampireX> Tm_T: let me guess, you're the Kopete developer?
<XVampireX> or KDE?
<Tm_T> XVampireX: well, I have done something yes
<Tm_T> and trying to :p
<XVampireX> :D
<Tm_T> XVampireX: in kopete there's hacker chat style, that "status message" icon and, hmm, something I already forgot
<Robosos> yes : (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Tm_T> Robosos: there you go
<XVampireX> I dunno
<Tm_T> then I do testing and end user support
<Robosos> how can i install the driver?
<Tm_T> Robosos: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Robosos> it's allready installed :(
<Tm_T> hmm
<XVampireX> and then in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<XVampireX> go to Driver section
<Jucato> Robosos: try it again, something may have gone wrong with the install
<XVampireX> and if you see "nv"
<XVampireX> change that to "nvidia"
<XVampireX> then restart X and if you see nvidia logo you have it installed correctly
<XVampireX> restart X = ctrl+alt+backspace
<XVampireX> Though the steps could be reduced... ubuntu should strive for that
* XVampireX thinks a config screen like in flash should be available in all complicated applications
<Raubkopierer> wer da?
<Tm_T> Raubkopierer: j
<Robosos> tagchen
<Tm_T> Robosos: works now?
<XVampireX> !german
<ubotu> I know nothing about german - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jucato> XVampireX: I noticed that most Debian-based distros lack GUI front-ends to some of those complicated settings
<Robosos> i must restart the display...
<XVampireX> Jucato: Debian was designed for that :P
<Jucato> For example: PPPoE and changing display drivers (except MEPIS)
<XVampireX> Robosos: go ahead and do
<Tm_T> I like to play around with "complicated" settings
<simon___> Hmmm
* Tm_T hate too simple stuff, they lack crucial functionality in most of the time
<scast> Now I only have one column of tray icons
<scast> before  I had two
<Jucato> I wonder if Kubuntu will ever try to make a K Menu entry for pppoeconf, even if all it does is just launch the command in a terminal
<scast> :\
<Jucato> scast: right-click on the panel > Configure Panel > set size to Custom 48
<XVampireX> I wonder if there ever is going to be an all around dialer for xDSL modems
<scast> Jucato: no, the system tray
<_rince_> mrgn
<Jucato> scast: yes I know. just try it
<Jucato> try it first
<Tm_T> raphink: wheee!
<XVampireX> For example, I don't know how to install my aDSL connection directly, I connect through DHCP on a router connected through PPPTP
<scast> now that's weird o_o
<raphink> hi Tm_T
<Jucato> XVampireX: ehehe. my ADSL connection uses PPPoE... DHCP is supposed to be easier to setup
<XVampireX> :P
<XVampireX> But I can't complain
<XVampireX> connected 24/77
<XVampireX> err
<XVampireX> connected 24/7
<Tm_T> :)
<XVampireX> So it's a good deal
<Jucato> let me see, there's KPPP for dial-up, KNetworkManager for wireless, the regular Network Manager for DHCP... oh where's the setup for PPPoE?
<Jucato> XVampireX: I'm presuming your PC is also on 24/7777?
<Jucato> :-D
<Raubkopierer> mh... muss ich jetzt meine fragen englisch stellen? -.- ich hab doch ferien...
<scast> Jucato: i love you rawr
<Jucato> scast: see, I told yah! :-D
<Tm_T> Raubkopierer: please use english here
<XVampireX> Jucato: Yeah, nowadays I use linux, so no problem for me leaving it on everyday.... cause it'll never crash or anything :P
<Tm_T> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* scast wonders why that's not the default size
<Jucato> Size 48 is the smallest panel size that allows 2 rows for system tray. Normal size is just a tad to small
<scast> now the only thing is
<Tm_T> default is large enough
<scast> font's look weird
<scast> o_o
<Jucato> XVampireX: and how is your electricity bill? :-D
<XVampireX> Not high
<XVampireX> my comp sucks
<scast> in some apps they look weird
<Tm_T> though I have 82 px wide kicker
<Jucato> Tm_T: default panel size is normal right?
<Jucato> Tm_T: default panel size is "Normal" right?
<Raubkopierer> oha... my english is
<Raubkopierer> not so good :(
<Raubkopierer> i will try it...
<Tm_T> Jucato: afaik yes, but I don't remember (I don't have much default binaries even)
<Raubkopierer> when i install ubuntu the installation crash while loading the modules for the floppy device...
<Robert_____> linux don't start...
<Jucato> Tm_T: well, IIRC, starting KDE 3.5.3, "Normal" size is too small to fit 2 rows of icons in the system tray
<Jucato> but in KDE 3.5.2 and below, it was...
<Robert_____> how was the path to the log file of the system?
<Robert_____> and the path to the graphic-configuration?
<Raubkopierer> can anyboady help me please?
<Raubkopierer> *anybody
<Robert_____> (sry, i don't notice that)
<Tm_T> Jucato: to that yes, unless you tweak kickerrc (or what it was(
<babag> ok. so i have to add a cdrom source with apt-cdrom to install a package i've downloaded to a cd.
<Raubkopierer> :(
<Tm_T> Raubkopierer: have you tried to check cd integrity?
<babag> i'm on a mandriva box here. how do i find and download kubuntu packages?
<babag> i know rpmfind for mandriva. is there something like that for kubuntu?
<Tm_T> babag: packages.ubuntu.com
<Raubkopierer> I have a dvd and a cd of ubuntu... bothe ones are ehm... allright Oo
<babag> great! thanks.
<Raubkopierer> ...
<Jucato> [konversation]  does anyone know how to put the list of names on the left side rather than the right side?
<Raubkopierer> tm_t: yes
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
* Hobbsee went to maths.  that interesting, really.
<Jucato> :-D
<Raubkopierer> I have allready one sucsessful installation but it couldn't mount the root file system so i tried to reinstall ubuntu
<Tm_T> hmmh
<Tm_T> Raubkopierer: what version it is? 6.06 desktop?
<Raubkopierer> Tm_T, yes...
<Tm_T> hmm
<Raubkopierer> schould i try the alternate cd?
<Tm_T> why not
<Raubkopierer> because i have to download it first ;)
<Raubkopierer> i will come back in some hours...
<Raubkopierer> bye...
<scast> wow
<scast> I spent the last hour watching the suckiest movie ever
* scast wants to commit a suicide.
<XVampireX> scast, or DO you?
<Jucato> scast: while installing/customizing Kubuntu at the same time?
<XVampireX> :)
<Jucato> well, there's always "virtual" suicide...
* XVampireX tells you that alphacube = best window decoration theme
<abattoir> scast: was it the 'date movie' by any chance? :-\
* Jucato says Crystal is in "tune" with the Ubuntu theme/windeco
* Jucato also says deKorator and IceWM are the only themeable windecos available... (IIRC)
<scast> Jucato: yes, no.
<scast> I feel like I waste the last 2 hours and half of my life.
<Jucato> One thing I'm dying to have in KDE: an easy way to make Styles and Window Decorations...
<XVampireX> Jucato: will have to wait for KDE4
<Jucato> XVampireX: KDE 4 will have that? are you absolutely sure?!?!
<XVampireX> Yeah
<scast> There is one thing that I hate HATE about default kubuntu 6.06... The windeco is HORRIBLE.
<XVampireX> It will be easier than now
* Jucato wets his pants again for KDE 4
<XVampireX> scast: Agree...
<Jucato> scast: I think they chose Crystal because it closely resembles the Human windeco of Ubuntu
<Jucato> probably...
<abattoir> the windeco, imho is nice, only the buttons....
<scast> Jucato: I don't have trouble with Crysta. In fact, I think it is one of the best windeco available, but the way it is configurd by default in kubuntu is horrible.
<scast> Crystal*
<XVampireX> be back in a bit, gonna finish my sleep, for some reason I went to sleep at around 11pm and woke up at 5am and feeling sleepy now
<Jucato> I changed the buttons to Crystal Aqua
<Jucato> bye XVampireX! sweet dreams
<scast> knifty ftw
<XVampireX> It's morning
<XVampireX> :P
<XVampireX> ok
<XVampireX> Thanks
<Tm_T> scast: I have done knifty fork to my own use but I moved to b2
<Jucato> btw, about window decorations, it was only until a few days ago that I discovered you can rearrange the window buttons... :-(
<scast> Jucato: rawr.
<scast> I used to have [minimize] [maximize] --title--[icon] [close] 
<scast> it was amazing :)
<XVampireX> Tm_T: You could add Buddy Pounce to Kopete any time now...
<Jucato> heheh! I still kept them in their place. but knowing that I can move them around satisfies me. :-D
<Tm_T> XVampireX: what?
<Jucato> what's Buddy Pounce...
<scast> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<XVampireX> I.E: In situations like this where I have to send someone who's offline a message yet going to sleep
<Tm_T> I have [close] --title--[maximize] 
<scast> Tm_T: I am my friends think my old configuration was SICK!
<scast> rawr
<Tm_T> XVampireX: well, err, offline message you mean?
<XVampireX> Tm_T: Buddy pounce is when you let kopete automatically perform an action when for example someone logs on or come back from away/etc...
<Tm_T> aah
<Jucato> hmm.. I could probably rearrange them too... gonna think of a nice layout
<Tm_T> that one
<Jucato> XVampireX: oooh.. so that's what it was for
<Tm_T> XVampireX: hmm, there's none
<XVampireX> Yup
<Jucato> I always though Buddy Pounce was like a Buzz in YM...
<XVampireX> I know, there should be
<Tm_T> XVampireX: unless you write plugin ;)
<abattoir> Tm_T: all these fancy names they give to these things.... right? ;)
<scast> Something I really feel that Ubuntu could use is a decent PS1
<scast> seriously.
<Tm_T> abattoir: yeah
<XVampireX> Are there any unofficial plugins written for kopete?
<Jucato> scast: PS1? playstation 1?
<scast> no
<Jucato> ehehe
<Tm_T> XVampireX: sure, but don't ask where they are
<scast> PS1, hmmm
<scast> open up a console
<scast> the simon@titan:~$
<scast> PS1="[\[\033\] \u@\h\[\e\]  \[\033\] \w\[\e\]  \[\033\] \$(/bin/ls -lah | /bin/grep -m 1 total | /bin/sed 's/total //')\[\e\] ] \\$ "
<scast> try that one.
<Jucato> er... what will that do?
<Jucato> I'm scared of things I can't understand. :D
<scast> Copy paste it into konsole. It's nothing permanent, if you dont like just close it.
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> I see
<scast> you like ? ^^
<Jucato> kinda... but what does/can it do?
<scast> it's cuttier and it tell you the size of your current directory.
<Jucato> ooh
<Jucato> aaah
<Tm_T> scast: one problem: awful colours
<Tm_T> my eyes! :(
<scast> yea. I think he changed it recently.
<scast> Before it the blue was easier on the eyes
<Jucato> it's not so bad on a black background
<Tm_T> Jucato: it is
* Tm_T hates strong colours in wrong place
<Jucato> :-D
* Jucato hates wrong colors in the right place...
<wckdkl0wn> i try to go to this website to view a video and it tells me i need flash player in order to view it.. so i installed the file on macromedias website and it still dont work.. i also isntalled flashplugin-nonfree from the repos and still doesnt work
<wckdkl0wn> any idea what i need?
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: what browser are you using?
<scast> Jucato, Tm_T:PS1="[\[\033\] \u@\h\[\e\]  \[\033\] \w\[\e\]  \[\033\] \$(/bin/ls -lah | /bin/grep -m 1 total | /bin/sed 's/total //')\[\e\] ] \\$ "
<wckdkl0wn> both firefox and konqueror
<wckdkl0wn> Jucato: ^
<Jucato> and it doesn't work even in Firefox?
<wckdkl0wn> nope
* farous finaly set the wireless network with the dammed broadcom driver to work partly as i like. I have speed but no encryption :(
<wckdkl0wn> i checked the plugins list and it says i have flash plugins installed
<wckdkl0wn> and plugins are enabled
<Jucato> could you post a link to the site, so we could check?
<Tm_T> scast: yup, hate that red there though, but improvenment with dark background yes
<Ash-Fox> Ack, what is this filth, graphical emoticons in e-mail... NOOOOOOOO
<Tm_T> Ash-Fox: that's me
<scast> Tm_T: play with the numbers xD
<Tm_T> scast: I know ;)
<Jucato> much better
<wckdkl0wn> Jucato: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/46548/earthquake/
<Jucato> er.. metacafe doesn't support anything Linux I think...
<Jucato> there was a comment about that. I forgot when...
<wckdkl0wn> oh
<wckdkl0wn> so then my flash should be working ok then just that site is the problem
<Jucato> i'm not absolutely sure, though
<Jucato> I go to http://www.newgrounds.com to check if my flash works
<apeman2020> Hello AllL!
<apeman2020> Could anyone point me in the direction of a good system monitoring tool?
<Ash-Fox> ctrl + escape
<Jucato> and metacafe might be using a more recent Flash version that Linux doesn't support yet...
<Ash-Fox> That's my system monitoring tool :P
<apeman2020> haha
<farous> i use gkrellm with fluxbox. kde  come with good applets though
<apeman2020> sure sure
<Jucato> or you can launch the full KSysGuard app
<apeman2020> i am looking for something to actively display proc and mem usage
<wckdkl0wn> yup works fine there
<scast> Guys what are your essentials?
<Ash-Fox> apeman2020, ksysguard can do that
<wckdkl0wn> guess that means it just that site
<farous> apeman2020: you mean howm many processes
<apeman2020> Ash-Fox: thanks
<Jucato> apeman2020: try KSysGuard (the full KSysGuard from K Menu >System)
<apeman2020> Alcon i have used that . i am looking for more like a toolbar or the like
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: metacafe link doesn't work here, too. And I'm sure my firefox is working
<apeman2020> something that sits in the background..
<Jucato> apeman2020: the System Monitor Applet?
<wckdkl0wn> ok no biggy i thought it was something i was doing wrong.. i just couldnt see why it wasnt workin when flash was install
<wckdkl0wn> ty for the help
<Jucato> apeman2020: or KSensors, which sits n the system tray
<apeman2020> Jucato: ksenors?
<apeman2020> something like rainlender..
<wckdkl0wn> Jucato: what if i was to install firefox using wine? since the new flash is compatible with windows
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: I'm not really sure...
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<Ash-Fox> wckdkl0wn, you could install firefox using wine.
<Ash-Fox> It's messy, and a bit pointless in my opinion, but you can.
<scast> !postgres
<ubotu> I know nothing about postgres - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<scast> !postgresql
<ubotu> I know nothing about postgresql - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<scast> -_-
<apeman2020> agree with the wine:firefox thing
<scast> well LAMP is done.
<scast> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<apeman2020> WINscp is a good GUI as well
<unix_infidel> maybe the factoid should reflect which clients are decent for Linux as well :P
<unix_infidel> seeing as this IS Linux #
<scast> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<scast> o_o
<Jucato> bbl...
<m0ns00n> Hey! Anyone else here have a KDesktop that doesn't update to show icons added to the desktop?
<m0ns00n> Seems like I need to kill KDesktop from time to time to make it work - then it runs a bit and then stops updating again...
<m0ns00n> It doesn't lock.
<scast> I am not sure how thing exactly work in apt but when I have like 3 repos with the same package what package it picks? The newer? The first repo listed in the sources.list? The one from the official repos?
<AegeanLinux> My kd is fine
* AegeanLinux shugs shoulders
<Hawkwind> scast: It'll pick the first one if they are all the same, or the newest one of the three
<scast> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<scast> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gplfighter> 'morning
<bugunu> does anyone know why nmap from root doesn't work?
<scast> Off to sleep
<bugunu> nevermind that, updated :-"
<supernix> Hi
<supernix> I have been fighting for the longest to get a dialup connection working under Kubuntu no luck even on a serial modem
<supernix> I thought that I might just try another distro to see what results I get and I chose Knoppix well once I did the setup routine for a connection under Knoppix it worked fine I was actually able to connect using the live cd
<miyako> ok, I finally got everything to install
<miyako> it seems that the problem was that the installer was trying to install grub to my IDE drive, when I physically removed the cable connecting the IDE hard drive and installed, it installed and configured grub properly for my SATA drive
<miyako> hopefully, if I hook my IDE drive back up I will still be able to boot up properly
<mioemi> hello good people
<supernix> Hiya
<supernix> finally someone graces me with their presence
<Lynoure> hmm
<Lynoure> Sorry, I'm not much help with dialup things anymore, not on kubuntu anyway
<supernix> np most people are using dsl or cable or some sort of wifi or ethernet connection
<supernix> I have not used dialup on almost 10 years
<supernix> My fiancee however only uses dialup
<supernix> Sad to say I will most likely be stuck with dialup in the comming months as well since I will be moving to the country
<kraut> moin
<farous> anyone know how to disable acceping pm. using irssi here
<sjk> farous, use /ignore.
<farous> sjk: i do not want to be rude
<farous> ignore is used to ignore specific person or pattern in the channel i just do not want to accept any pm
<sjk> /ignore * MSGS
<farous> thanx sjk
<farous> yah that is much better thanx again sjk :)
<sjk> farous, yw
<Gingillo> hi,i have a problem installing kubuntu. I start installation. But it stops on "mounting root file system" what can i do? Thanks
<Gingillo> =(
<farous> Gingillo: did you format the root partition as ext3
<Gingillo> i didnt format nothing
<farous> Gingillo: if you just explain more people can be more helpful
<Gingillo> ok...
<farous> Gingillo: which cd you used
<farous> and how far in the installation you went
<gplfighter> i think he means when the cd boots.
<gplfighter> usplash says : mounting root file system
<gplfighter> here it takes a long time in the livecd
<farous> lol he left
<Gingillo_> sorry :P
<farous> ah dc wb
<Gingillo_> this cd: "kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso"
<farous> so was it the livecd you talk about as gplfighter suggested
<Gingillo_> livecd???
<gplfighter> thats  the licecd
<gplfighter> the 'normal' install dic
<Gingillo_> i want to install kubuntu, not to try it..
<gplfighter> Gingillo_: yes, the livecd is also the install cd
<Gingillo_> ah lol thanks
<farous> Gingillo_: ok so when did the problem occur and how far was you in the installation
<gplfighter> i think the disc was still booting
<gplfighter> Gingillo_: ?
<godvirus_> hello
<gplfighter> lo godvirus_
<godvirus_> i downloaded a live cd and i get some weird language
<Gingillo_> the problem occurred in the second step of the installation: i choose "install" than it mounts the kernel and the second step is "mounting root file system"
<gplfighter> wait
<godvirus_> Um die CD zu starten drueken Sie einfach die EINGABETASTE
<Gingillo_> i'll wait np =)
<gplfighter> llol
<godvirus_> did i download the right iso? the boot cd is in some weird language
<gplfighter> you mean here : http://fluaju.no-ip.org/anika/preinsqtall/10.png ??
<farous> Gingillo_: it seems like the livecd and depending on your system it might take sometime so just wait for it to start
<Gingillo_> i waited like 5 mins, and i listen thath the cd reader is not reading.. so i reboot.. am i wrong? :P
<gplfighter> you mean here : http://fluaju.no-ip.org/anika/preinsqtall/11.png ??
<gplfighter> mounting root file system
<gplfighter> or ...
<Gingillo_> ehm i don't see the page sorry
<Gingillo_> my connection =|
<gplfighter> k
<Gingillo_> dont u have a mirror? :P
<gplfighter> wait a seconf
<godvirus_> hello
<abattoir> Gingillo_: did you try booting in the safe boot mode?
<Gingillo_> no
<Gingillo_> should i?
<abattoir> Gingillo_: ok, maybe i got it wrong, but as soon as the cd boots, you choose 'Install', then you see the progress dialog(kernel)... and then you see the kubuntu logo... it freezes here... right?
<gplfighter> http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/1913/10zj2.png
<Gingillo_> yes, when i see the kubuntu logo and the last line is "mounting root file system"
<Gingillo_> gplfighter: yes
<gplfighter> like my url
<gplfighter> ok
<abattoir> Gingillo_: what is your harddisk layout?
<Gingillo_> layout?
<Gingillo_> i have 2 hard disks
<abattoir> Gingillo_: yes, what partitions, which filesystems?
<Gingillo_> but windows has done a vry strange thing :P
<Gingillo_> this is not my problem
<Gingillo_> i have a 30gb hard disk called C (backup) and a 200 gb hard disk called F
<abattoir> Gingillo_: ok, try the safe boot thing
<Gingillo_> ok
<Gingillo_> i try
<Gingillo_> mmh
<Gingillo_> if it stops on mounting in the safe boot
<Gingillo_> how much have i to wait?
<rikioh> is there a way i can take a big file from linux ( too big to burn) and view it on my windows partition... since i have 2 hdd's it just says hdd not formatted when i try to access it in windows
<abattoir> Gingillo_: not more than 2~3 mins. max. , i'd say
<abattoir> rikioh: windows does not recognize native linux file systems
<abattoir> rikioh: so you cant copy it from windows natively
<Gingillo_> ok thanks  abattoir. I'm going to try it
<abattoir> rikioh: if the windows partition is fat(32) then copy it when you are booted into linux, into the windows partition
<rikioh> ntsf
<rikioh> or you know what i mean
<abattoir> yes, ntfs
<abattoir> ntfs write support is highly experimental... in linux...
<godvirus_> did i download the right iso? the boot cd is in some weird language
<farous> rikioh: there is a prog and a driver that let window see linux part
<farous> ext2fs
<abattoir> godvirus_: where did you download it from ?
<farous> look it up on sourcefourge
<abattoir> godvirus_: link ?
<godvirus_> united states mirror
<rikioh> so i install ext2fs on windows?
<farous> rikioh: you just run it or install it there are couple of progs there just check it out if you do that regularly
<farous> rikioh: if it is a one time thing load it to google then download it
<abattoir> godvirus_: i dont think 'non-english versions' exist.... but I think de releases german versions... not sure
<godvirus_> pretty sure i got it from here http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<godvirus_> ok somehow i got a german version
<rikioh> this file is almost 2 gigs i dont think i can laod it to google
<abattoir> godvirus_: is it german? sure?
<godvirus_> Um die CD zu starten drueken Sie einfach die EINGABETASTE
<abattoir> haha, ok
<abattoir> godvirus_: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<gplfighter> godvirus_: or if you can wait a few weeks : http://shipit.kubuntu.org
<godvirus_> so how do i install it?
<godvirus_> nm
<Rodil> hi
<gogeta> hi
<gplfighter> hi
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> just inital install and tweaking right now
<gogeta> and 103 updates
<gplfighter> tweaking?
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> yea
<gplfighter> 103 ==> LOL
<gogeta> ati drivers etc
<gplfighter> ah k
<gogeta> rpms suck
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> relly they have no way of keeping themselfs from cluttering the system up
<Rodil> ghu, kinda wierd being such a newb I can't get anything to work again...
<gogeta> ?
<gogeta> anything is a pretty wide area to try and help with lol
<Rodil> just bought a new laptop and am loading up kubuntu on it, been using windows/dos forever.
<gogeta> welcome to the free world then
<gogeta> lol
<Rodil> having problems with hardware recognition I think.
<gogeta> what it doing
<Rodil> I'm not sure if it knows my modem is there, but I'm getting a modem is busy thing with kppp
<Rodil> and have no clue of where to start fixing that. :)
<gogeta> lol your online yea its busy
<Rodil> I'm on my windows box now
<gogeta> oh thats a easy one
<gogeta> dont hibnerate xp
<Rodil> I wiped xp
<gogeta> shut it down fully your modem should free up
<gogeta> oh
<Rodil> can't stand xp, which is why I went with kubuntu
<gogeta> well i use both
<Rodil> my windows box still runs me. :P
<gogeta> nmost do
<gogeta> so modem busy
<Rodil> I don't play games so figured I wasn't losing much by ditching windows completely
<gogeta> shure the number you diald wasent busy lol
<Rodil> it's not even getting to the dialing part
<gogeta> oh
<n3storm> my printing system has stopped working
<n3storm> ps aux says cupsd is running
<gogeta> it a smart link?
<n3storm> I have unnistalled cupsys and installed back again
<n3storm> nothing
<n3storm> any idea?
<ricardo> hi everybody..i have dual boot win xp....is it possible to take some ntfs GBytes to reformat them to ext2 merge them with the linux partition (from linux)?
<gplfighter> ricardo, yes, witm PM
<ricardo> !PM
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<n3storm> Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Cannot assign requested address
<gplfighter> Partition Magic
<crimsun> it's also possible if your Ubuntu partition is on lvm.
<ricardo> ah..ok...isnt that a win only app?
<gplfighter> yes, but it is dual boot, not :p
<n3storm> this message can be read at var/log/cups/error_log
<ricardo> crimsun: how can i know if im under lvm?
<Healot> tried novell desktop 10.1 xgl, works nicely :0
<gogeta> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Modem-HOWTO-18.html#ss18.2
<gogeta> thers your errer and ways to try and fix it
<ricardo> is there a 'free' app for linux like pm?
<gogeta> partation magic
<gogeta> ?
<crimsun> ricardo: /etc/mtab for your / partition will show you
<gogeta> i beleve the modern linux partation system can safly resize windows
<n3storm> ricardo qtparted or qparted
<gogeta> witch is used in the installer
<ricardo> crimsun and n3storm: thanks!
<ricardo> gogeta: how??
<gplfighter> NO
<gplfighter> they can't resize ntfs
<gplfighter> i've destroyed my ntfs partition
<Healot> resize NTFS/FAT partitions yes
<Healot> but there are always risks :-
<ricardo> Healot: aha....so....whats your advice...
<ricardo> i dont care if the ntfs partition get scrambled in the way i just wanna be sure that linux wont be unbootable after that
<Healot> use Windows partitioner, or be careful when resizing...
<ricardo> ok...so is it safe to resize merge ntfs and ext2 partitions with partition magic? should i modify anything right back at linux mtab / fstab?
<ricardo> Healot:
<Healot> pm is the best imho... yet
<exmethix> hi @ all
<exmethix> i have a problem starting xgl with kubuntu
<ricardo> Healot: imho?
<Healot> if you resize partition, no need to change the fstab entry, but if you created/deleted partitions, you will
<Healot> need to change the entry
<exmethix> is it possible to start xgl with the kubuntu login manager?
<ricardo> Healot: na...i just wanna take 5 GB from win and give them to my precious....
<exmethix> with ubuntu i could start ist with gdm
<noiesmo> exmethix, here is kdm http://www.compiz.net/topic-256-how-install-xgl-compiz-mepis-for-nvidia
<noiesmo> exmethix, i'm running on kubuntu but i just have a compiz session and then if i want can run xgl or normal
<New> hi i just got my kubuntu cd's in the mail
<exmethix> noiesmo: i have ati (fglrx)
<New> hi i just got my kubuntu cd's in the mail
<new_penguin> it is great
<noiesmo> exmethix, here http://www.compiz.net/topic-392-using-kdm-combination-with-fglrx-ati
<new_penguin> i also got ubuntu and esubuntu
<exmethix> thanks
<new_penguin> edubuntu*
<Healot> i only have windows xp :)
<paines> hi
<lied> moin, kann mir jeman nen guten homepage editor sagen? (also jetz bitte keine antworten wie nim vi oder so ;) )
<aliasfred> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lied> oh sorry :)
<aliasfred> you will likely get better help there :)
<lied> aliasfred:  yeah you right :)
<aliasfred> lied, try nvu
<aliasfred> parsed out of my school german :)
<aliasfred> real good :) :) :)
<paines> lied, quanta is also a good choice for starters, or bluefish
<_thumper_> downloaded edgy alternate kubuntu iso
<_thumper_> started it up and decided to run the check cd contents
<_thumper_> came back with md5 checksum error
<lied> paines:  i know quanta, this is realy good for beginners
<_thumper_> does this mean it is really screwed, or just that it may be?
<_thumper_> could it still install ok?
<paines> _thumper_, really
<_thumper_> it is just an md5 error on one of the packages
<paines> _thumper_, mine was scratched and in the halt of the install it failed,
<_thumper_> could it be that the md5 check is out of date?
<paines> halt=half
<ricardo> what about linux defraging? is it useful or doesnt make sense?
<Healot> available, but not required, ricardo
<ricardo> Healot: so...would it improve performance?
<Healot> not really
<Healot> en.wikipedia.org/ext3
<ricardo> Healot: so it is just a cosmetic tool?
<ricardo> Healot: ok...thanks...so another question...my linux partition is ext2...should i change it to ext3....would that change be transparent?
<Healot> yup
<Healot> tune2fs -j <partition>
<Healot> prepend sudo of course
<ricardo> Healot: should i do it using qtparted from linux?
<ricardo> Healot: oh..ok...
<Healot> man tune2fs for more options
<ricardo> Healot: already doing that thank you very much!! youve been really helpful
<Kabal> In TOP I see 2 zombie proccesses.. how can I identify these 2?
<paines> Kabal, what do you mean by identify ?
<aliasfred> Kabal: use pstree to know what are the child processes
<paines> Kabal, there should be process name ( defunct) or something. so you know that processname is a zombie
<Kabal> well I see alot of stuff running in top.. and I want to kill zombies
<aliasfred> kabal, you cant kill zombie, they will disapears as soon as their child processes end
<Kabal> oke.. :)
<Kabal> pstree is a great view.. didn't knew that command.. :)
<Kabal> paines: can't seem to find any (defunct)
<paines> Kabal, de defunct indicated zombies, if you haven't any, then it is okay
<Kabal> paines: ok :)
<Kabal> xmms is a childprocess of kdeinit?
<Kabal> for example? or am I wrong here..?
<exmethix> iget the following error when i try to start my compiz:
<exmethix> http://rafb.net/paste/results/WsHKdO18.htmlaste/results/WsHKdO18.html
<exmethix> anyone can help?
<noiesmo> exmethix, link didnt work for me
<paines> exmethix, if you would paste an url which is valid maybe someone could help
<jott_> exmethix: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<Kabal> paines: the 2 zombies are [operapluginwrap]  <defunct>
<Kabal> is this normal/ok?
<paines> Kabal, aha.  is opera still runninng
<Kabal> jup :P
<Kabal> irc'ing now wif opera :)
<Rodil> how do I get the make command?
<paines> Kabal, no, but it also isn't much of a problem. when you finish opera he will take his childs with him
<paines> Kabal, so the wrapper thingy should disappera
<paines> Rodil, apt-get install build-essntial
<Kabal> paines: thanx! learned alot again.. :)
<Kabal> really like the pstree command :)
<paines> Rodil, apt-get install build-essential
<paines> sorry
<Rodil> syas permission denied, couldn't unlock
<Alatriste> joder
<Alatriste> my APT has died
<paines> Rodil, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Alatriste> i'm getting for anything the same error
<Alatriste> Fallo de segmentacinetes... 69%
<Alatriste> and i've goggled but there is nothing for this error
<Rodil> couldn't find package build-essential
<Alatriste> somebody know about it?
<paines> Rodil, sudo apt-get install make
<Rodil> couldn't find package make
<paines> Rodil, well then you have a problem
<Rodil> :)
<paines> Rodil, use pastebin.com and show us you /etc/apt/sources.list
<paines> man i need a secretary or speech input. so many typos
<Rodil> I'm on a different box here, can't get the modem working in kubuntu and don't have dual boot
<Alatriste> my APT has died
<Alatriste> i'm getting for anything the same error
<Alatriste> Fallo de segmentacinetes... 69%
<Alatriste> and i've goggled but there is nothing for this error
<Alatriste> somebody know about it?
<paines> Alatriste, open up a konsole, and give in sudo apt-get -f install
<Alatriste> paines: , yes i did and same error
<Rodil> how do I get rid of this permission denied thing?
<paines> Alatriste, do sudo unset LANG and reepat the -f install command, to see the error in english
<Alatriste> paines: , um, this command not works in kubuntu
<paines> Alatriste, and unset LANGUAGE
<Alatriste> paines: same COMMAND NOT FOUND
<Rodil> says permissino denied when I /etc/apt/sources.list
<tsdgeos> need sudo
<Rodil> says command not found with sudo
<paines> Rodil, sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fritsch> paines: works without sudo, too
<paines> Alatriste, unset is a bash command.
<paines> fritsch, true ;-)
<Alatriste> paines: um, i'm a bit newbie in linux, i only  know to type and enter it ina  terminal
<paines> Alatriste, what happend that your apt-whatever died ?
<exmethix> now i get another error with my python compiz script:
<Alatriste> paines:  i don't know exactly i before get an error about memory, which i read was cache got too small for repositories
<exmethix> http://rafb.net/paste/results/bEKnbP70.html
<exmethix> anyone could help?
<fritsch> mom
<Alatriste> so i changed the apt.conf putting this line APT::Cache-Limit 10000000;
<fritsch> exmethix: sorry, no
<Alatriste> paines: , so i changed the apt.conf putting this line APT::Cache-Limit 10000000;
<fritsch> Alatriste: sorry, did not get the error, joined too late, what was it?
<Alatriste> paines: , but i continued getting the error about memory, so i deleted some repositories from souces.list
<exmethix> i think there is something missing, to allow the python script making a tray icon
<exmethix> ???
<paines> Alatriste, have you done a apt-get update after changing that
<fritsch> exmethix: i think this icon does not exist
<Alatriste> paines: , then after removing repositories i did yes the apt-get update
<Alatriste> paines: and i got the "Fallo de segmentaciones..."%" error
<fritsch> Alatriste: segmentation fault? hen you do apt-get update?
<fritsch> Alatriste: does the command dmesg say sth. about very bad Ram :-)?
<paines> Alatriste, ohh. i  think that is segmentation fault in spanish ?
<Alatriste> fritsch: update, install or anything
<fritsch> Alatriste: never seen that before in over 5 years apt-get
<paines> Alatriste, thats really bad an shouldn't happen
<fritsch> Alatriste: your computer is okay?
<Alatriste> fritsch: , what command exactly?
<fritsch> Alatriste: apt-get update
<Alatriste> paines: i think yes i changed only two months ago
<jott_> exmethix: install python-gnome2-extras
<fritsch> Alatriste: this really should not end up in segmentation fault
<Alatriste> fritsch: , update only says segmentation fault
<paines> Alatriste, best is , cause this is very debian specifi, to ask in a debian channel
<fritsch> Alatriste: execute "dmesg", do you see errors?
<Alatriste> fritsch: , not
<exmethix> jott_: ok
<Alatriste> and everything works right in win and linux
<fritsch> Alatriste: did you do the apt.conf change because of this error?
<fritsch> Alatriste: revert it
<mioemi> can anybody tell me how I can install wine?
<Alatriste> fritsch: yes,
<Alatriste> fritsch: , oki
<fritsch> mioemi: sudo apt-get install wine
<mioemi> ok frits
<mioemi> let me make an attempt now
<Alatriste> fritsch: , if i remove now i get the "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room"
<_dbglt> hrmm anyone know what I have to install in apollon to get the media player function working? I  get "Please install the KDE multimedia-video package to enable the media player."
<fritsch> Alatriste: okay! this error i saw before
<fritsch> Alatriste: add this: APT::Cache-Limit 16777216; <- to your apt.conf
<fritsch> your number was much too high, i think
<fritsch> Alatriste: working?
<Rodil> ok, I downloaded a copy of build-essential, does it need to be in a specific place for apt.get install to find it?
<Alatriste> fritsch: , yes, but now i get again the segmentation error
<fritsch> Alatriste: hehe, play with the values?
<Alatriste> uff
<fritsch> Alatriste: a bit of googling said, that this can be caused by a messed up sources.list
<Alatriste> fritsch: , very thnkas, in increased the size a lot
<abattoir> Rodil: you 'downloaded' it? you mean you downloaded the .deb file manually?
<fritsch> can you pastebin you sources.list somewhere
<Alatriste> fritsch: and now it works :)
<Rodil> yeah
<fritsch> Alatriste: hehe, cool
<fritsch> Alatriste: which value did you take?
<Alatriste> fritsch: APT::Cache-Limit "19388608";
<abattoir> Rodil: there's an easier method, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' will automatically download, and install it for you
<Rodil> I think my package list is messed up...
<abattoir> Rodil: oh, oops, sorry :P
<fritsch> Alatriste: have to leave for short (built beta pacakges of network-manager)
<abattoir> Rodil: then you can install it by 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file'
<Rodil> E: Couldn't find package build-essential for the apt-get install build essential...
<abattoir> Rodil: hmmm.. wait a sec, what exactly i sthe background, does apt not work for you or...?
<Rodil> how do I tell if apt is working or not?
<abattoir> Rodil: wait... you seem to have had some problem w/ your sources.list right?
<Rodil> yeah
<Rodil> I can bring that up, but I'm on a different box here, so no cut and paste, anything I'm looking for in specific?  It mostly says... 'line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:'
<Rodil> and I think apt is working fine, used it on a couple other things
<marek_> hi
<Rodil> hi
<abattoir> Rodil: that's normal if you werent connected to the internet whilst installing
<Rodil> ahhh
<Rodil> so how to fix?
<marek_> can some one assistme with ubuntu problems?
<Rodil> the problem being that I can't get online as is
<Rodil> with that box
<abattoir> Rodil: just uncomment the line w/ something like 'deb http://some/url/ dapper main restricted'
<abattoir> Rodil: oh, you cant get online? then how'd you get the packages from main?
<abattoir> Rodil: 'build-essential' is a meta-package, i.e. it depends on other packages, downloading that manually and installing it wont work
<abattoir> Rodil: you'd need to download all the packages it depends on too
<Rodil> I dunno, maybe I haven't gotten the packages and thats the problem, I can't get online and every possible fix I've found thus far involves getting the make command which involves getting online
<Rodil> for the getting online thing, kppp is giving me a 'modem is busy' error
<marek_> help needed here with ubuntu
<user_> what kind of help do U need marek?
<marek_> tv
<marek_> out
<marek_> mp3 palys funny
<user_> how?
<marek_> when i listen to music its like shaking
<marek_> i dont konow how to explain
<narvik86> !info mp3
<ubotu> Package mp3 does not exist in dapper
<narvik86> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<user_> have U tried checking on the video hardware in use?
<marek_> it feels like playing music on my old amiga when i han nod enough procesor power
<marek_> i have instaled standart codecs
<marek_> other thing that i cant use tv out
<narvik86> what player are you using?
<narvik86> marek_ are you PL?
<marek_> yes
<marek_> i use all player with same effect
<narvik86> marek_ try #ubuntu-pl, forum.ubuntu.pl albo razem sprobojemy cos wykombinowac
<marek_> :)
<marek_> narvik86 jestes zarajestrowany?
<narvik86> yes :)
<marek_> pm do mnie
<narvik86> marek_ otrzymales pm ?
<marek_> tak
<narvik86> i?
<marek_> mushe sie zarejestrovac
<MistaED> hey is kubuntu's kde 3.5.4 for dapper got a buggy HAL?
<abattoir> MistaED: what's the problem? media:/ ?
<MistaED> abattoir: my dad is using ubuntu (gnome) but he wanted the latest kaffeine player for his dvb tv card, and i noticed it updated a bunch of HAL-related stuff
<studio_> come posso fare per vedere i wmv?
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MistaED> abattoir: now he is having problems with the printer usb turning off and on and gnome-volume-manager has crashed once or twice
<_lars9> hmm... anyone had the problem that ath0 suddenly disappeard?
<abattoir> MistaED: could be, but the hal updates must have come from the official ubuntu repos...
<MistaED> abattoir: i have also been having some issues, where my mouse would lock up and gvm crashed as well, i think i'll have to downgrade the packages or something
<abattoir> MistaED: the only ones i've heard are related to media:/ in konq, where all the mounted/unmounted partitions arent shown
<abattoir> MistaED: asked @ # ubuntu ?
<MistaED> abattoir: i thought i would ask here first because i heard 3.5.4 had some hal-related updates for managing media and it did update from the kde-354 repo on kubuntu.org
<abattoir> MistaED: kubuntu.org has hal packages?
<abattoir> MistaED: yes, it does...
<MistaED> abattoir: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/pool-dapper/extra/hal/
<abattoir> yes, i just saw
<MistaED> ;)
<abattoir> MistaED: yes, you could try downgrading... might solve your problems
<visik7> someone here using knode?
<visik7>  there is a bug in knode
<visik7> the config dialog is empty
<visik7> completly empty
<narvik86> i'm ap-getting knode :)
<narvik86> which config dialog?
<narvik86> settings -> knode configuration?
<visik7> yes
<MistaED> abattoir: cool just did it to both machines, should i post a bug report of sorts? i'm not sure exactly how
<visik7> here is completly empty
<narvik86> i have there all options
<narvik86> appearance
<visik7> are u using 3.5.2 or 3.5.3 or 3.5.4 ?
<abattoir> MistaED: did what, you went back to 3.5.3 ?
<visik7> narvik86: what kde are u using the default provided with dapper ?
<narvik86> visik7 not sure, how can i be sure?
<MistaED> abattoir: nah i just downgraded the hal packages but kept the kde updates, kaffeine isn't dependent on the latest hal it seems
<visik7> have u add the repos for another kde ? I guess no
<narvik86> no
<abattoir> MistaED: aah, ok, i guess it's worth filing a bug if you have seen it in two machines
<visik7> ok so it's3.5.2
<narvik86> MistaED: how to downgrade?
<MistaED> narvik86: i just used synaptic and selected force version on the hal packages, and changed it to the earlier version that way
<MistaED> abattoir: also cheers for the assistance
<narvik86> visik7: but in konqueror -> help -> about KDE o have 3.5.4
<visik7> mm
<narvik86> MistaED: ok thanks :)
<visik7> so u are using kubuntu kde packages
<visik7> so
<abattoir> MistaED: no problem :)
<visik7> is there a news reader in main ?
<labaznik> howdy
<narvik86> visik7: for usenet?
<visik7> yes
<narvik86> visik7: by default - no, but I think Thunderbird can read usenet
<labaznik> 5.10 was quite slow on my celeron700 256mb. will 6.06 be faster? had to switch to vectorlinix - it runs like win95 :) but no package managment
<Healot> labaznik, read, 256MB minimun for running the GUI :)
<h3sp4wn> labaznik: I use kanotix on a similar spec laptop and it runs pretty fast (kubuntu dapper was too slow)
<h3sp4wn> labznik: or try xubuntu that will run fine
<visik7> narvik86: thunderbird is gtk
<labaznik> sucks... it takes me 30mb running icewm under vector. not much precompiled software, slow processor... it was so exciting upgrading badger. but when i make 10 tabs even in opera, it goes slow
<visik7> I'm happy without loading gtk
<h3sp4wn> labaznik: xfce with xubuntu would run pretty quick
<labaznik> by the way i got common going without laptop and making my irc session with siemens sk65 right now :)
<narvik86> visik7: i don't know any others
<narvik86> visik7: http://klibido.sourceforge.net/ but it is for binary files
<labaznik> ...and the fastest debian i ever tried was damn small linux
<labaznik> gotta go
<narvik86> cu
<guti_> hola
* GreyRodil sighs
<hagus> Hi GreyRodil :)
<hagus> I have a question that is very simple to ask but probably not so easy to answer.
<hagus> I have mislaid my username and password for my linksys router.
<GreyRodil> this is worse than my old days of programming, 7 hours straight on the same problem...
<hagus> Is there any other way of getting into it?
<sergiusens> hagus: reset?
<hagus> When I go to the router homepage, it says not authorised.  I am not sure how I could reset.  Would it be somewhere else that I would do it?
<sergiusens> hagus: what router do you have?
<hagus> linksys home router
<hagus> The kind that you can get off the shelf at Tesco :)
<helfrez> hard reset it, ust hold down the reset button for liek 10secs
<hagus> ah ty :)
<helfrez> should blow out all the configs
* hagus looks for the hard reset button
<helfrez> usually on the back, requires a pushpin or something to get at
<hagus> found it - beside power cable
<hagus> Now before I press it :)
<GreyRodil> ok, heres my problem, I cant get online with my kubuntu laptop which I just converted to kubuntu, every time I try with Kppp it says the modem is busy.  everything I've tried so far has either gotten me nowhere or has suggested something that requires getting it online first....
<hagus> Once I press it, I shall lose my connect with you folk here - I guess :)
<sergiusens> hagus: yes you will... if it's your way into the net
<bugunu> hi, i'm trying to find the man page for XkbSetDetectableAutoRepeat, in adept I can only see xmanpages-ja (japanese). Need help.
<Healot> man xorg.conf bugunu
<hagus> I have found my router settings (except the username and password), so I am set for the switch off - I hope :-)
<hagus> See you later - possibly MUCH later if this does not work out as I hope lol
<hagus> thanks for your help sergiusens and helfrez :)
<bugunu> Healot: can't seem to find anydata about XkbSetDetectableAutoRepeat this is a function i think i need the X development manpages but don't know where from(package name?)
<sergiusens> hagus: you're welcome
<helfrez> hagus: np
<bleh> I cant mount dvd -r cds.. help me please :(
<rodrigo> sergiusens: ya te vi amigo!
<GreyRodil> is there any way to get the make command if apt-get isn't getting it?
<Healot> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<GreyRodil> same problem
<kristyon> something wrong with your sources.list if apt-get wont get it
<GreyRodil> how do i fix the sources list?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<BluesKaj> 1. An error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module. 2.You have old third party modules lying around. ...How do I fix this ? !
<BluesKaj> Systen Settings doesn't see my cd/dvd-rom drive , or my graphics card
<BluesKaj> narvik86, hello :)
<bleh> why cant I get dvd-r disks to mount?
<narvik86> i don't have menu bar in konversation
<bugunu> narvik86: Ctrl+M
<GreyRodil> there a way to fix the sources list?
<BluesKaj> narvik86, 1. An error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module. 2.You have old third party modules lying around. ...How do I fix this ? !
<kosh> GreyRodil: yeah you just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and put the correct entries in
<narvik86> tried with installing kcontrol?
<BluesKaj> narvik86, this is a quote from System settings
<kosh> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic   use that
<GreyRodil> where do I find the correct entries?
<synie> hello
<narvik86> BluesKaj: i don't have idea righ now :/ try to do smth with kcontrol maybe
<GreyRodil> kosh: where do I find the correct entries for the sources.list?
<kosh> I just put a link to it
<synie> i want to open a german document with some german letters (like , , etc). usually i can display those letters, but in this document, i can't. i have no idea why. i also set the system language to german, but it didn't help. i sent the document to a friend and he can see the letters.
<GreyRodil> o, woops, missed that, thanks
<narvik86> BluesKaj: kde-systemsettings packet or kcontrol
<narvik86> BluesKaj: be right back
<jott> synie: make sure you have set the right encoding - utf-8 / iso 8859-1(5) ...
<Chuck> Ive got a question, how could I make a permanent symlink?
<_thumper_> just installed kubuntu edgy on laptop
<_thumper_> using it right now
<_thumper_> so network is working
<_thumper_> however default sources.list is all commented out
<_thumper_> when I tried archive.ubuntu.com, I got
<lied> is there an mediaplayer out there which can handley streaming playlists with passwords?
<_thumper_> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<_thumper_> ip address didn look right
<_thumper_> why do I have to hit single quote twice?
<jott> _thumper_: no nodead-keys set? ;)
<_thumper_> jott, dunno what you mean...#
<_thumper_> tweaked sources.list and seems to be getting something now
<_thumper_> perhaps just a slow dhcp acquire
<_thumper_> not sure
<jott> _thumper_: keyboard layout can have nodead keys or not.. which means that ' and ^ and so are used to make accents or are used at once...
<_thumper_> jott, ah ok
<jott> so check in control center keyboard layout you have variant nodeadkeys
<robinsw> Hi, guys
<robinsw> How can I see if my display settings for color are 32bit?
<Shinzetsu> kmenu > settings > display?
<robinsw> Thought that, but it only allows me to set resolution.
<Shinzetsu> hang on
<robinsw> Thanks, Shinzetsu
<Shinzetsu> hm I cant find it either
<Shinzetsu> actually I never cared about it, thinking it was 32b by default
<robinsw> Weird
<jott> kinfocenter -> X-Server
<robinsw> Thanks for looking
<jott> Depth of Root Window
<robinsw> Aha
<robinsw> Didn't think of looking there
<robinsw> Thanks, guys
<bogo> does anyone know how to change the system keymap? I selected the wrong one at the initial boot screen of the install CD
<robinsw> jott, it's set to 24-bit
<robinsw> Can I adjust this?
<jott> in xorg.conf in screen section you can define a depth
<robinsw> Righty ho.
<jott> DefaultDepth
<robinsw> For a complete noob who's just come over from Windows, how can I adjust that?
<robinsw> I assume we're hitting the terminal here?
<jott> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Healot> robinsw, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xrog"
<Hawkwind> robinsw: systemsettings
<_thumper_> wtf? updated source.list to enable a few more, and now cant ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com any more
<Healot> robinsw, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jott> hm or via those hints ;)
<robinsw> Got the bugger!
<robinsw> Changed 24 to 32
<robinsw> Thanks, guys
<robinsw> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<_thumper_> damn it
<_thumper_> gotta get back to work
<sergiusens> anyone using kpowersave?
<MilhousePunkRock> I parted my HDD lately (without losing any data btw), how do I get one of the partitions mounted as a folder within my ~?
<justjosh> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<MilhousePunkRock> sergiusens: Yes, I am...
<lmosher> My PC doesn't seem to recognize my digital camera - but google says it should recognize just fine. How should I proceed? What can I try?
<sergiusens> MilhousePunkRock: did you get any problems? i didn't check much into it, but I get xserver errors, so my session is lost upon resume from S3
<justjosh> !camera
<ubotu> I know nothing about camera - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<justjosh> !import
<ubotu> I know nothing about import - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<justjosh> hmm...guess the bot knows nothing.
<sergiusens> it previously worked with ubuntu's default suspend scripts...
<MilhousePunkRock> sergiusens: Well... That might have something to do with your video chip, at least that's the case here...
<MilhousePunkRock> sergiusens: You might want to use a supsend2-patched kernel.
<justjosh> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<sergiusens> I have a i915 and it used to work so I know it does... at least with klaptop it does
<sergiusens> MilhousePunkRock: ok, i'll look into it
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't think KPowersave is the problem, it's just a frontend...
<lmosher> LOL ok camera fixed.. important question I should have asked "does it have full batteries?"
<lmosher> thanks :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Although it might use slightly different scripts, sergiusens
<opsidao> hi
<sergiusens> it's a forntend to powersave wich I tried and had the same problems...
<opsidao> somebody has an understanding on the implementation of http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html in kubuntu?
<sergiusens> MilhousePunkRock: yes I've been reading the scripts, I have yet to tranlate the ones in /etc/acpi and integrate them with the ones in /etc/powersave
<MilhousePunkRock> sergiusens: Anyway, the suspend2 patched kernels are here: http://bernard.blackham.com.au/babble/
<djclue917> opsidao: what seems to be the problem?
<opsidao> first, the XDG_.. env variables are not set
<sergiusens> MilhousePunkRock: i guess they don't integrate with kpowersave...
<MilhousePunkRock> sergiusens: Yes they do...
<opsidao> and I'll also like to know what is the main menu file used in kubuntu and if it differs from the ubuntu one
<sergiusens> MilhousePunkRock: good... i'll try them
<alterato> Have an odd keyboard input problem after running initial updates... Am unable to type in seeminly random kde password dialogs and System Settings Admin. mode pw dialogs... Any clue how to fix?
<sergiusens> MilhousePunkRock: thanks ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> sergiusens: They did not solve my problems with STR, but they are known to be pretty good...
<opsidao> there are /etx/xdg/menus/applications.menu (supposed to be the default)
<opsidao> but also the /etx/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu
<sergiusens> MilhousePunkRock: the thing is, that before, when using ubuntu, s2r worked...
<MilhousePunkRock> sergiusens: Then KPowersave uses different scripts, most likely... If you understand that stuff, you can probably change them to something that will work.
<opsidao> and there is a folder called kde-applications-merged wich I suppose is the DefaultMergeDir for kde-applications.menu
<opsidao> but it is (IMHO) not exactly standard compliant
<ninHer> hi @ll
<Shinzetsu> h3llo
<brandon_> watching a youtube video in konq takes the cpu to over 60%
<alterato> Have an odd keyboard input problem after running initial updates... Am unable to type in seeminly random kde password dialogs and System Settings Admin. mode pw dialogs... Any clue how to fix?
<BluesKaj> i hate konq as a browser ..it's a hog
<opsidao> BluesKaj: luckily not eveybody likes the same ;)
<Healot> i use konq fine... but there is one thing i don't prefer
<Healot> brandon_, it's the Flash plugin that nog CPU, not konq
<opsidao> my only problem with konq is that it can't open fine all the webs
<opsidao> but it does open most of them
<Chuck> did anyone had the Problem that kwallet stops open an Site by loggin in to it? I look through all the Cookies and accepted all, but it doesnt work at some sites.
<aliasfred> about the flash plugin hogging the cpu, i was wondering... is it the same on window ? or is it due to the linux implemetation of it ?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Healot> yes, the implementation done by Macromedia
<rolando> hi
<aliasfred> Healot: so it is as slow on window too ?
<Healot> it is true for linux, since the binary isn't optimised
<rolando> i just installed kubuntu over mandriva, and i saved my old .kde as .kdeold
<rolando> what folders should i copy to have my kwallet password in my new kde???
<aliasfred> Healot: ok :) but what about the window implementation. as it is my question :)
<Chuck> why?
<Healot> ask macromedia perhaps?
<Chuck> rolando: why dont you use your old kde configs?
<Healot> perhaps perhaps, perhaps :)
<aliasfred> Healot: hehe ok :) i guess i will have to ask somebody who tried flash on window :)
<Chuck> I mean, all of them
<aliasfred> thinking about it, i know one :)
<Healot> sure
<rolando> Chuck: because it was old version of kde 3.4 and id like to keep current configuration
<bojan> the kde 3.5.4 packages for Kubuntu are fixed now right?
<Healot> I do have Flash on my windows xp, installed :)
<rolando> i just want from old kde my kwallet passwords
<Healot> but mostly it doesn't do much harm
<bojan> in relation to the the default-settings bug?
<aliasfred> Healot: ok have you already run it ?
<Healot> btw, I am on Windows XP :)
<aliasfred> Healot: so you say that that flash is faster on window then on linux ?
<damian_> are win32codecs binary blobs or the product of reverse engineering
<aliasfred> damian_: yes
<damian_> which one
<rolando> reverse
<Healot> aliasfred, define faster?
<damian_> then why doesn't it come with kubuntu by default
<aliasfred> damian_: well i dunno :) some are just copied some the window dll
<Healot> i would say Flash for Windows doesn't crash Internet Explorer or Firefox at most of the time
<aliasfred> damian_: because it is illegal in many country :)
<damian_> so they *are* binary blobs
<damian_> they probably use a wrapper
<aliasfred> Healot: hehe like faster in english :) i guess i wont get the answer from you :)
<Healot> damian_, it can work with original Windows codecs...
<aliasfred> damian_: yes they do, it is to run the window dll on linux
<BluesKaj> How do I find KDE orphaned control modules ?
<rolando> try #kde
<Healot> aliasfred, faster than what? need something to compare with
<aliasfred> Healot: man i dont get you :)
<aliasfred> Healot: the question is "does the flash plugin run faster on window than on linux?"
<aliasfred> i havent window so i havent tried. but it is ok i remember a friend of mine running window, i will ask him
<aliasfred> as this ontheside topic is becoming a long offtopic thread :)
<Healot> faster than what?
<Healot> the answer should depends on your CPU spec, but generally Windows' version is faster
<justjosh> faster than my ex-girlfriend on a meth binge?
<justjosh> nah, nothing is THAT fast....
<eeos> hi there. Is there anyone who has been able to use Rosegarden 4 on kubuntu?
* Akane`Mahoru is away: doudouche
<justjosh> !rosegarden
<ubotu> I know nothing about rosegarden - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<justjosh> well heck with you then bot.
<damian_> why is it that i can't have amaroK and firefox play sound at the same time
<eeos> damian_: we are having problems with sound on kubuntu as well
<damian_> i've had that problem in suse too
<jott> damian_: start firefox (or any application using oss) with "aoss firefox"
<damian_> is it the sound server's fault?
<eeos> damian_: same type of problem. one appliction does seem to exclude others from sound
<damian_> is aoss a sound server?
<jott> then its mapped to alsa.. which should in turn use dmix so it allows more than one application to access it
<jott> damian_: no it wraps /dev/dsp to alsa
<damian_> ok
<eeos> anyone who knows how to use jackd as a sound server on kubuntu?
<valdiney> Ol amigos...
<imbrandon> Ola
<eeos> ola, como estas?
<valdiney> algum aqui usa o Azureus Torrent?
<imbrandon> bueno
<imbrandon> valdiney: si
<imbrandon> valdiney: volver un minuto
<valdiney> estou tendo um problema com ele... Sempre que eu abro o Azureus, depois de algum tempo aparece uma notificao de atualizao e a mesma no fecha mais.
<TheHighChild> Does anyone have the missing address bar problem with KOnqueror after the upgrade to 3.5.4? abattoir was able to help me get it back last night temporarily, now I can't get it back at all
<aliasfred> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<aliasfred> just in case the question is still pending :)
<imbrandon> valdiney: meu portugus  no grande mas, aquele  um problema sabido com Azures, voc pode comear uma outra verso de azureus.sf.net e  fixo
<imbrandon> doh , he is gone
<eeos> TheHighChild: I do not have the problem. 3.5.4 on kubuntu 6.06 amd 64 here.
<eeos> TheHighChild: what is your configuration
<TheHighChild> Dapper with KDE 3.5.4
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: Ctrl+M doen't get it back?
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: that is the menu bar
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: Ah Good point. Astute
<eeos> TheHighChild: settings > toolbars > location toolbar
<eeos> TheHighChild: does that work?
<TheHighChild> eeos: That is not in the list
<eeos>  TheHighChild: what is in the list?
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to logout of Kubuntu but it's not responding...is there another cnd I can use to shut it down without causing problems ?
<BluesKaj> cmd
<TheHighChild> eeos: http://www.milkspank.com/ubuntu/toolbars.png
<BluesKaj> !logout
<ubotu> I know nothing about logout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> damn~!
<TheHighChild> BluesKaj: 'sudo halt'
<TheHighChild> that will power down
<mark_> my sound only wokrs when i don't plug my webcam in, this has something to do with the integrated microphone of the webcam i think... sometimes when I start and the cam is plugged it works and in the volume control it shows "ca0106" which is the cam and "USB Device", but sometimes there is only "USB Device" and "USB device - oss control". now how can i make the computer know that i want the microphone of the cam and my soundcard to work and n
<emonkey-p> BluesKaj, sudo shutdown -h will shutdown your system immediately, sudo reboot will reboot the system immediately
<BluesKaj> thx  guys
<eeos>  TheHighChild: is not there
<emonkey-p> seems like it works :)
<eeos>  TheHighChild:  :-(
<TheHighChild> eeos: thus my problem
<TheHighChild> it's horribly annoying. I hate everyone other ftp and fish client
<TheHighChild> every*
<eeos>  TheHighChild: I have to get a look at it
<mark_> oops, sorry ca0106 is the sound card
<eeos> TheHighChild: what happens if you do settings > configure toolbars
<TheHighChild> eeos: http://www.milkspank.com/ubuntu/tools2.png
<TheHighChild> Does anyone know of a more konqueror specific irc chat?
<justjosh> konversation?
<eeos> konversation
<mark_> konversation !
<TheHighChild> ORLY?
<eeos> !konversation
<ubotu> I know nothing about konversation - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eeos> oooops, have to leave!
<[Wiebel] > Hello
<[Wiebel] > I've just installed kde (apt-get install kde) in ubuntu
<[Wiebel] > and now I want to get my multimedia keys to work
<justjosh> why not just install kubuntu?
<justjosh> but anyway...
<DaSkreech> [Wiebel] : You should apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[Wiebel] > justjosh: i didn't want the splash screen and kdm and stuff
<[Wiebel] > (bootsplash that is)
<[Wiebel] > Kmilo should be configurable , right?
<mark_> so nobody knows how i could get my soundcard to work with the webcam?
<Moo_Moo> http://wlserver1-he.gindis.com/modules.php?name=WLAccount&file=visitor&op=game&userid=MzU4Ng== gindis game the best game on online
<DaSkreech> Why does the webcam need a soundcard?
<mark_> it doesn't
<DaSkreech> Ah that's what I though
<dragica> #pitaubuntu-h
<mark_> but sometimes (it seems to be randomly) the sound works (and i can see it in the volume control) and sometimes it doesn't
<mark_> but when i do not connect the webcam sound always works
<bojan> are the kde 3.5.4 packages for Kubuntu dapper fixed, with relation to the default-settings bug?
<mark_> you see daskreech?
<DaSkreech> which webcam?
<mark_> umm
<mark_> Logitech Quick Cam Zoom
<mark_> and it works fine, but it seems to block the sound but only sometimes!
<[Wiebel] > nobody who can tell me how to configure my MM keys under kde?
<[Wiebel] > (gnome just works)
<Bud_Spencer> install lineak-kde
<Bud_Spencer> should work
<[Wiebel] > what is it? :)
<TheHighChild> [Wiebel] : Kmenu > System Settings > Regional & Accessibility
<[Wiebel] > TheHighChild: and then what? :)
<Bud_Spencer> a packege apt-get install lineak-kde
<[Wiebel] > Bud_Spencer: yeah, but what is linEAK?
<DaSkreech> have you done a search on google to find out if the Quick Zoom is a known problem child?
<Bud_Spencer> Its a programm with which you can configure your keyboard also your MM-keys
<mark_> ok you got me :)
<mark_> i only searched for the sound card since the cam works fine
<TheHighChild> [Wiebel] : http://www.tannerstokes.com/2006/08/02/getting-those-multimedia-keys-to-work-in-kubuntu/
<[Wiebel] > TheHighChild: yeah, but that's not the right way
<[Wiebel] > I know it works perfecly in deault kubuntu
<DaSkreech> :-)
<farous> mark_: can you tell me more about your sound problem. you said it worked sometimes other not what programs you were running when it worked and what programs when it were not
<DaSkreech> Well it's the webcam not making the sound work acording to your theory :)
<helfrez> bojan: for the most part i think they are, but the 354 packages definately still need alot of testing..they have been a bit buggy for me so far
<mark_> it does not depend on programmes at all
<mark_> with the webcam connected:
<farous> mark_: is it when you run two programs using the sound?
<mark_> i start the computer when i hear if it get this weird bongo sound or not
<mark_> i can restart from there without changing anything and sound might work
<mark_> and the difference is that if sound works in the volume control i can change the settings for "ca0106" (the soundcard) and some "usb device" (which is the mic of the cam)
<farous> mark_: some programs use the old oss sound system which do not alow sound mixing. ie the usage of the sound card by two programs
<mark_> yup but that works fine, if the card is visible in the volume control
<farous> mark_: here you go when you hook the mic of the cam it uses the sound card and block any program from using it
<alberto> Ciao a tutti. Ho installato Kubuntu. Vorrei montare una partizione del disco su cui ho dei dati da salvare. Il mio vecchio sistema non parte pi. Avevo impostato dei privilegi di lettura e scrittura per utente. Come faccio a recuperare i dati da quelle cartelle?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alberto> excuse me. try in English
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Bud_Spencer> or urdu
<abattoir> alberto: are you asking about data recovery? :P
<mark_> i think the problem is some limitation of "sound devices" to two and a random choice of whether it's the soundcard or the mic or the mic in oss
<abattoir> TheHighChild: got the location bar thing sorted out?
<alberto> I've a system with some folders that I have to save. This system don't boot anymore, so I have to mount the partition from another installation in the same HD. On the old system I've many setup with authority per user. So, How can I read from theese protected folder from the new system?
<dreamthief> hi everybody
<bojan> helfrez: what problems?
<DaSkreech> alberto: Try sudo su
<DaSkreech> alberto: Then you can go anywhere
<Bud_Spencer> alberto: in terminal sudo nautilus
<alberto> so I can mount without any restriction?
<TheHighChild> abattoir: well, I did a dpkg-reconfigure on everything konqueror. then fired it up and it was cool. I was launching it from my  internet applications menu and replaced the offending startup command with plain old 'Konqueror' so, in short, I have no idea wtf is gooing on
<abattoir> TheHighChild: hah, i just read the last line... hope its enough :)
<dreamthief> can somebody tell me why Kubuntu mounts my external usb harddisk in a way that only root can access it?
<TheHighChild> it works when I use 'konqueror &' but not whatever is in the Internet apps menu by default
<Bud_Spencer> no if it mounted, the partition, try "sudo chmod -R ugo=rwx /media/drive"
<helfrez> bojan: i use kontact for mail/calendaring...mainly because its the only linux setup that syncs perfectly with my treo at the moment
<DaSkreech> Bud_Spencer: Or konqueror
<helfrez> and its been crashing alot
<abattoir> TheHighChild: Konq in kubuntu comes w/ 2 view profiles... one for file management and another for webbrowsing
<DaSkreech> alberto: only restrictions that make sense
<bojan> ok
<farous> dreamthief: are you in plugev group
<farous> dreamthief: type groups in a terminal
<abattoir> TheHighChild: my guess is that the location bar is missing for the file mgmt. view, while it is present for the web brwsng. view
<harmental> hi everybody...
<TheHighChild> abattoir: but I was launching the one in the Internet menu. lol
<dreamthief> yes, I am in this group
<TheHighChild> So it goes, I am not too worried. It's working for me now. I just like it for ftp and fish so as long as I have a work-around I am happy
<abattoir> TheHighChild: yes, that'd launch 'konqueror' (kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing)
<mikearthur> this is perhaps a stupid question
<mikearthur> but can you upgrade the software on the live cd?
<abattoir> TheHighChild: hehe, ok, as long as you are content, i dont want to confuse you :P
<TheHighChild> abattoir: Yeah, that was it and that was without the address bar. WHen I just use 'konqueror' it starts fine
<TheHighChild> I'm good, thanks for all of your help
<abattoir> np :)
<dreamthief> i am in this group but I can't access the usb disk ;) thats the point where confusion begins ... ;) @ farous
<TheHighChild> I hadn't realized it started with different profiles. Now it makes sense, I must have a goofed inet profile
<dreamthief> join #kubuntu-de
<dreamthief> oops ;)
<farous> dreamthief: i am trying to think of something yet frankly do not know
<dreamthief> okay
<farous> dreamthief: i still did not recieve my usb hard disk
<farous> :)
<dreamthief> is weird ...
<farous> dreamthief: you can mount it manually though
<dreamthief> ubuntu on my laptop mounts my harddisk user readable
<dreamthief> kubuntu on my desktop doesn't
<dreamthief> ...
<farous> oh!
<farous> that is really strange
<dreamthief> yess ...
<Akane`Mahoru> !seen shuriken
<ubotu> I last saw Shuriken (n=alexandr@d213-103-195-139.cust.tele2.fr) 15h 34m 21s ago, quiting: Client Quit
<Akane`Mahoru> oups
<dreamthief> i even checked /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permission.rules
<mikearthur> Whats the current workaround for installing onto an XFS boot?
<dreamthief> usb harddisks should be readable by anyone in the plugdev group ...
<farous> dreamthief: did you check it might be a reported bug
<dreamthief> but my stupid harddisk is not user readable for any user in this group
<dreamthief> no, i din't yet
<dreamthief> but thats a good point ...
<ThunderStruck> mikearthur: if you wait til the 6.06.1 installer tesing is done it should be fixed int hat
<the-mouse> Hi guys, I installed XGL on my kubuntu successfully but the controls doesn't work
<mikearthur> ThunderStruck: can't wait till then
<ThunderStruck> mikearthur: oh than no ther eis no work around for it 6.06.1 should be out in few days to a wekk or so
<mikearthur> ok, fair enough, I'll do all the grub stuff manually
<david> hello ! how can i install java from www.java.com on ubuntu? the manuals did i found doenst work!
<DaSkreech> the-mouse: THe controls?
<mark_> they work too god for me i always get in the corners with my mouse...
<the-mouse> for example i cna't change the desktops with the cube
<the-mouse> can't*
<Philip5> david: the easiest way is to apt-get install the java packges you want
<david> i have installed all java packages
<mikearthur> ThunderStruck: when you say its fixed, do you mean it doesn't crash the installer any more?
<DaSkreech> the-mouse: Alt_ctrl+Left
<farous> david: java is in multiverse repos you can install it from there much easier
<ThunderStruck> mikearthur: most of the installer crashes have been fixed including the xfs one
<david> msg nickserv register 0355
<farous> and do you mean java the lang or the java plugin for the web browser
<ThunderStruck> david: /msg
<farous> david: and change your passwd
<mikearthur> ThunderStruck: can I not just apt-get upgrade the installer from within the live cd then?
<ThunderStruck> mikearthur: no its not an upgrade its a new version
<ThunderStruck> mikearthur: if i get ff up ill give you a link or 2
<dek_aik> hi..howto insert application in the bottom part of the kmenu (between Run and Log Out)?
<mikearthur> ThunderStruck: a link to the new installer?
<ThunderStruck> biggest issues with livecd installer and when they will be fixed= https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity the point release still in testing= http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dapper/daily-live/current/
<the-mouse> DaSkreech that doesn't wotk
<ThunderStruck> mikearthur: there is one for kubuntu8 but i dont have that link here
<DaSkreech> the-mouse: Which window decorator are you using?
<the-mouse> decorator?
<Coby1985> can no one help me with java ?
<Coby1985> i have installed all packages
<DaSkreech> Did you use the gnome window decorator or the kde?
<DaSkreech> Coby1985: Sup?
<the-mouse> kde
<DaSkreech> ok
<Gun_Smoke> I
<DaSkreech> Which walkthrough did you follow?
<the-mouse> http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=1067
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> You may want to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Gun_Smoke> I've decided to rejoin the the kde crew once again.
<Coby1985> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Coby1985> it doenst work
<farous> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DaSkreech> What doesn't work?
<the-mouse> i also can't chanhge between my input languages
<Coby1985> i cant open this page www.speedcheck.arcor.de
<the-mouse> there is a "err" label instead of mu language flag in the ststray
<the-mouse> systray*
<Gun_Smoke> java won't work for PPC right?
<Gun_Smoke> or was that just flash?
<DaSkreech> Coby1985: Perhaps you haven't installed the browser plugin?
<mikearthur> how can I kill something if kill -9 won't kill it?
<Coby1985> no thats java
<Coby1985> what browser plugin
<rlj> adept complained that it could not upgrade some package and shut down completely after i exited the dialog. now the apt database is wrongfully open. where can i find the lockfile to delete
<mark_> what's "the best" non-linear video editing programme for linux?
<djclue917> mark: kino?
<djclue917> mark_: kino?
<mark_> is that part of the name "?" ?
<Jucato> rlj: try entering this in the command line "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<djclue917> mark_: nope. i was just not sure..
<Coby1985> http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp   >>>>> which version i can use
<Jucato> djclue917: the name is "kino" (no quotes)
<ubuntu> kikou
<ubuntu> frensh pepole here ?
<mark_> oh ok, thank you
<mark_> frensh?
<ubuntu> french
<mark_> moi chuis allemand
<rlj> Jucato: oh yeah. that's right. at least seems to be doing things now. (setting up the remanining unconfigured packages)
<ubuntu> tu parle bien frech :/
<djclue917> Jucato: yeah i know. i mean i wasn't sure if kino was THE best non-linear video editing program. anyways...
<rlj> Jucato: i'm still new to apt. been using portage for quite a while though
<Jucato> aaaah
<DaSkreech> Coby1985: did you apt-get the sun version?
<Jucato> rlj: it's ok. we were all new at one time
<rlj> logging off now
<rlj> seems it does not like that kde is open
<Coby1985> first i must find apt-get
<Coby1985> i use ubuntu not so long
<Jucato> Coby1985: what are you trying to do? (sorry just came in)
<DaSkreech> Coby1985: Or adept :)
<Coby1985> i want to open this page www.speedcheck.arcor.de
<Coby1985> and want to view some remote connections with VNC
<Coby1985> i have adept
<Jucato> DaSkreech: If he's trying to install Sun's Java from the repositories, he shouldn't use Adept or Synaptic. There's a license agreement that needs to be confirmed which doesn't show in either Adept or Synaptic
<drbreen> jucato: it shows up in synaptic
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Good point :)
<Jucato> drbreen: the License Agreement confirmation? last time I installed Java, it didn't
<DaSkreech> I think it turns up in Adept as well if you have perl installed
<mark_> can i import existing video files in kino?
<Jucato> I don't think most freshly installed systems have perl. Not sure though
<DaSkreech> They don't
<DaSkreech> Coby1985: Do you have multiverse?
<drbreen> jucato: the last time i tried to install java per synaptic, i got the chance to not confirm the license agreement (license == unfree)
<Coby1985> what is multiverse ?
<harmental> how do you keep latex packages updated??
<DaSkreech> !multiverse > Coby1985
<Jucato> drbreen: would the installation continue of you didn't accept the license agreement? this is the new Sun Java
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It doesn't
<Coby1985> I use ubuntu not yet so long
<abattoir> !multiverse > Coby1985
<drbreen> jucato: it was on breezy, i declined and it did not continue
<abattoir> Coby1985: that should give you the relevant info :)
<Gun_Smoke> !multiverse > Gun_Smoke
<Jucato> drbreen: Dapper has a new version of Sun Java, the one with a more compatible license
<abattoir> DaSkreech: oops, sorry, didnt see your post :P
<drbreen> jucato: so what is the new license ?
<drbreen> jucato: what does it say so that it is "compatible"
<uniq> Jucato: hi, any news on the media:/ stuff? i got your message about the HAL policy stuff not working.
<Jucato> uniq: no luck, I gave up...
<draik> Hello Jucato
<drbreen> abattoir: can i "pipe" the output of ubotu with "!something > username" ?
<Jucato> at least my system is still usable... just need to make some symlinks
<Jucato> draik: hi!
<abattoir> Jucato, uniq : guys, see if downgrading hal works for you
<Jucato> drbreen: I'm not familiar with the exact license. I'll look up a reference for it
<Jucato> abattoir: how would I be able to do that?
<draik> Jucato, I turned the lecture in #ubuntu-classroom on IRC into PDF. Just goes to show how much free time I have
<abattoir> drbreen:  yes, of course :)
<uniq> abattoir: did it work for you? what version are you using?
<Jucato> draik: lol... haven't had the chance to make a summary/review
<abattoir> Jucato, uniq : i havent tried it myself, but someone else was here earlier in the day, w/ the media:/ problem among other things(hal-related)
<oklinux> how can I make my onboard sound card to work ?
<Jucato> it's definitely HAL related... it's the only rational explanation :-D
<administrador> hello
<administrador> i have a problem
<abattoir> we found that the hal which came w/ kde 3.5.4 in dapper was causing the issues, he went back to the one from the 'official' ubuntu repos, and everything was back to normal
<abattoir> he said he'd file a bug
<uniq> abattoir: i got my apple bootstrap partition showing up by editing the HAL policies in /usr/share/hal/. Apple bootstrap partitions are special, though.
<Jucato> abattoir: I wish I knew how to downgrade
<uniq> Jucato: you're running dapper?
<administrador> anybody help me
<Jucato> abattoir: I also wish he would file the bug report... I'm traumatized from filing bug reports
<Jucato> administrador: what's the problem?
<Jucato> uniq: not right now... I'm on XP... @_@
<uniq> Jucato: you have the problem in dapper?
* DaSkreech splashes holy water on Jucato
<administrador> I have 2 partitions
<administrador> one with XP and another with Kubuntu
<Jucato> uniq: yep in Dapper
* Jucato noooh!!! I'm melting!! I'm melting!!!
<DaSkreech> The power of Libre compels you!
<DaSkreech> administrador: I fail to see the problem
<ailean> hey, i'm looking for a Borland/Inprise style C/C++ IDE. what should i use?
<ailean> with GUI
<administrador> but I want to put for defect the Windows XP to boot automaticaly
<Jucato> drbreen: I can't seem to remember the link about Sun Java, but since it's in multiverse, too
<Jucato> ailean: I think KDevelop is worth a try?
<abattoir> Jucato: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/pool-dapper/extra/hal/ has the packages 3.5.4 installs
<damian_> or anjuta
<ailean> thanks Jucato
<abattoir> Jucato: forgive me... my brains have stopped working.... if you downgrade hal, KDE will stop working, all hell will break loose
* abattoir needs to really take a break and go sleep :(
<Jucato> drbreen: found it from the blog of Mark Shuttleworth himself: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/38
<uwo> want to try gnome - does n1 know how to install it without getting all the gnome apps in the kmenu? i saw a good solution once before on the forums, but can't remember what and where.
<Jucato> abattoir: well... it's ok...
<dr_willis> Hmm. I just normlly install ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop and have a blast with all the stuff. :P heck with minimal systems!
<DaSkreech> administrador: rEAD Up on Grub
<Jucato> uwo: to install GNOME/Ubuntu: "sudo aptitude update" then "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop". Then you could probably use a program like "K Menu Gnome" ( http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31031) to clean up the menu...
<administrador> I have 2 OS - Kubunto and Windows XP
<administrador> but the Kubunto
<administrador> doing boot automatically
<uwo> jucato - tnx. exactly what i needed :)
<administrador> but i want the WinXP
<dr_willis> administrador,  you can edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and set it to load whatever ya want by default
<draik> administrador, you can select what you want to boot from grub. You have 10s to decide
<administrador> what
<administrador> sorry
<dr_willis> the line 'default = #' where # is the menu entry to boot by default.     Note that Grub starts counting at zero. so the menu entry for windows will be   the # of entrys -1
<administrador> i don't understand
<administrador> sorry
<adna> "Connection to CUPS server failed." -Sound familiar?
<dr_willis> Edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file administrador     and set the default boot entry.
<dr_willis> adna,   you using the cups web interface?
<draik> administrador, cual es tu idioma?
<adna> PrinYes.
<administrador> PT
<Jucato> administrador: maybe this could help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS?highlight=%28grub%29
<adna> I mean KDE Control Center.
<dr_willis> adna,  ive never had good luck with the kde printer config tools. :()
<adna> dr_willis: -and many people are bummed about CUPS right now...
<dr_willis> adna,  i reenable the cups web interface on every system  i install.
<adna> How do you do that?
<dr_willis> the ubuntu devs sort of screwed up big time with some of their cups decisions.
<dr_willis> :P
<dek_aik> hi.....anybody knows how to insert menu in the bottom part of the Kmenu (between "Run Command" and "Log Out")?
<Jucato> dek_aik: as far as I know, you can't insert customized menu entries.
<Jucato> dek_aik: you can only choose from a predefined set
<dr_willis> info on the crippling of CUPS in dapper  and how to fix it back to normal -->  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2107
<dr_willis> KDE has a lot of config files and things ya can proberly tweek to change the menus.. but thats more for systemadmins to limit the users.
<dr_willis> I saw a KDE KOISK mode tutorial once that changed a lot of things. but not sure if that was for an older kde or not.
<adna> dr_willis: Thanks!
<dek_aik> Jucato: really?...its too bad...i want to insert a script there
<administrador> <jucato> Thanks by site
<administrador> but
<administrador> that commands
<administrador> were I writte
<administrador> after the boot
<administrador> or before
<administrador> where I writte
<hagus> Thanks again to those who helped me regain control of my router :)
<dr_willis> administrador,  you are not being very clear.
<Jucato> administrador: do those commands when you are in Kubuntu. then after edint menu.lst, you have to reboot
<draik> administrador, write the boot number that belongs to your winxp boot
<_martin> Got a problem with my CD drive... Kubuntu doesn't appear to mount any CD's anymore. Where might I start my investigation into this?
<draik> _martin, check /media
<draik> I had a similar issue a while back
<Jucato> _martin: what version of KDE are you using?
<admin__> j/ #zawiercie
<administrador> <draik>: which is the boot number that belongs to my xp boot
<admin__> sorry :-)
<draik> I don't know
<hagus> Anyone here with experience of adding a linux machine to a winxp home network, so that (1) the winxp computers can print to linux machine's printer and (2) to let linux machine see the windows computers?
<Jucato> administrador: you have to count it by yourself. You're the only one who sees your menu.lst
<draik> administrador, I don't know how many options you have. If you have 3 for linux and 1 for xp, then it's number 3
<_martin> Jucato: not actually sure... hoe would I check. It would be from the CD verion of breezy badger.
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> you're using Breezy Badger (Kubuntu 5.10)?
<_martin> yes
<_martin> I'm about to go to 6.06 but want to back some stuff up
<_martin> without a CD drive working i'm slightely miffed.
<gan|y|med> hello
<administrador> ok, but i want to know edit this commands --> ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS?highlight=%28grub%29 )
<administrador> I want Know and Where
<_martin> under /media I do have a shortcut to cdrom and a folder for cdrom0 but both of these are empty, even with a CD loaded
<dreamthief> _martin, why don't you try a dist-upgrade with the dapper-repos to upgrade breezy to dapper without a fresh dapper installation?
<gan|y|med> since i updated kde (i suppose it is the update, as everthing had worked fine before), i cannot print from openoffice. all apps using the kde printing facility work. any ideas?
<DaSkreech> hagus: Guess you haven't  gotten that kiss yet ;-)
<draik> _martin, they may look empty, but go into them (cdrom0 primarily)
<dr_willis> administrador,  when you see your grub Menu - you COUNT the # of entrys..  if  the boot windws entry is  #6 = then you want 'default  5'        if its  #4  then ya want default 3
<administrador> dr_willis: can you are more clear in your opinion, please
<hagus> Hey, DaSkreech, I was really in hotwater earlier :)
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: I think he doesn't know how to edit :)
<draik> administrador, open a Run Console and type 'sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst' and read what you have for boot options
<DaSkreech> hagus: What do you mean when you say have Linux see the windows ?
<_martin> draik: they are very empty, I'm showing hidden files and have root access. There is nothing.
<dr_willis> administrador,  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make the changes that page mentions.. I really cant get any more clear then that.
<hagus> I reset the router without remembering how to get it going again :)
<_martin> dreamthief: not a bad idea... do you think dist-upgrade might fix whatever is damaged?
<administrador> ok, Now I Understand
<draik> _martin, that was my issue. I couldn't see it on my desktop like I usually did, but upon going into /media it was there
<administrador> Thanks!!!
<dr_willis> hence the use of the term 'edit the file' :)
<hagus> When I am using linux on my machine (I can boot in either linux or winxp at startup), I want my wife's machine (e.g.) to show up in whatever is the samba manager.
<draik> dr_willis, still a bit unclear about what you are trying to say... can you elaborate?!?! Sorry
<dreamthief> _martin, yes, i think so ...
<dr_willis> draik,  huh? what do you mean? what does 'a' mean? :P
<draik> dr_willis, what's with all the words??? AAAAAHHHHHHHHH :P
<hagus> Basically I want a simple home network that allow the winxp-based computers to show up in the lan manager of linux and vice-versa :)
<_martin> dreamthief, having said that.. I would like to backup before upgrading.. be it with CD or anything. So this just takes me back to problem number one.
<dr_willis> 'lan manager' ?
<DaSkreech> hagus: try typing smb:/ in the konqueror window
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: his main problem is printing.
<dr_willis> or some of the other samba browser tools. :P
<DaSkreech> Ask his wife ;-)
<hagus> DaSkreetch - you is a genius, man :)
<dreamthief> do you have different partitions for /home, / etc? @ _martin
<dreamthief> or is everything stored on one partition?
<_martin> no, eveything is on one partition.
<_martin> It's possible a dependency has been damaged... libc6 broke on me a while ago and adpet very kindly made things worse by uninstalling everything that depended on it...
<_martin> I stopped it before too much damage was casused, but still a lot of things appear to have gone wrong.
<hagus> I can see my daughter's machine and various directories.
<_martin> USB devices also won't mount.
<_martin> just checked.
<hagus> My wife's machine, I can see but she does not let me see any of her directories :(
<hagus> So, the lan thing works even more easily on linux than on windows.
<DaSkreech> hagus: heeheeheee
<dr_willis> if she dont have any shared ya wont see any. :P
<dr_willis> theres also several alternative samba browser tools out.. and ways to acces  the samba shares.
<draik> hagus, everything is easier than windows
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Windows computers can print through cups?
<draik> yes
<DaSkreech> draik: Installing WoW :)
<draik> DaSkreech, I do that
<hagus> draik - I only wish that that were true in my own experience lol
<draik> hagus, give it some time and you'll catch on really quick
<DaSkreech> draik: Sweet. Can you help hagus get affection :)
<BluesKaj> kde doesn't see my cd/dvd drive in systems settings !
<draik> DaSkreech, hagus has a wife, I have a girlfriend and I don't think his wife would appreciate it much
<bob_> hello, anyone can help with Kopete charsets?
<hagus> I am able to print to my HP1100 via linux but have not yet tried seeing whether I can send a document from a windows machine to my printer when I am running linux.  However, I am about to try soon.
<aep> hi any ideas why my Horiz/Vert settings in xorg.conf are ignored with kubuntu's X server but work fine on any other distri ?
<draik> hagus, if you need help with that let me know
<DaSkreech> draik: There you go :) And if you follow hagus's trail I'm sure his wife would apprectite it very much :)
<BluesKaj> anyone? kde doesn't see my cd/dvd drive in systems settings !
<draik> DaSkreech geez....
<DaSkreech> :-D
* hagus is off to try an experiment
<dr_willis> for you cups users - ya may want to read at ---->  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2117/
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: does it turn up in the BIOS?
<hagus> ty DaSkreech and draik :)
<BluesKaj> it's ok in windows
<draik> you're welcome hagus
<draik> hagus, I have networked a printer with windows <-> windows, windows <-> linux and linux <-> linux
<draik> hagus, let me know when you're going to be working with the printer and I will help you set it up for sharing
<DaSkreech> draik: Never linux <-> windows?
<gan|y|med> since i updated kde (i suppose it is the update, as everthing had worked fine before), i cannot print from openoffice. all apps using the kde printing facility work. any ideas?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Do you have a /dev/cdrom ?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech,no
<draik> DaSkreech, I did. Why not?
<DaSkreech> draik: Just checking
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Hmm that's Funky. What Cdrom?
<gan|y|med> ok, simple
<gan|y|med> i cannot print from openoffice. why?
<BluesKaj> this is the message in System settings admin mode :An error occurred during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned control module
<draik> DaSkreech, I used CUPS to do it and I managed to share the printer as I saw fit for whatever OS I'm running
<draik> DaSkreech, I only keep winxp on this desktop for my gf. Other than that it would have been long gone
<DaSkreech> Sweet :) I got cups running across a network for multiple computers and felt pretty good about myself :)
<DaSkreech> Course I never print
<draik> same here
<draik> I print
<DaSkreech> draik: Why does she need it?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Which KDe?
<draik> She feels intimidation from The Tux
<BluesKaj> dunno DaSkreech
<gan|y|med> so does anybody have problems with printing from openoffice?
<DaSkreech> You don't know which KDE you upgraded to?
<gan|y|med> like clickung on print and nothing happens...
<DaSkreech> draik: give her a Tux doll to ease her over :)
<draik> gan|y|med, I don't have any issues with printing
<gan|y|med> 3.5.2 i think. the latest
<hagus> draik, I am back - my experiment was not successful.
<BluesKaj> I didn't purposely upgrade KDE , DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Did you upgrade anything?
<hagus> I guess that I need to set up the linux part of it first?
<gan|y|med> kubuntu packages, dapper. printing over cups 1.2.2 (i think) over ipp. it used to work
<BluesKaj> just apt
<hagus> I have had a windows network already.
<draik> DaSkreech, I think I will give her that Tux doll... something about 6'1 would do fine...
<draik> *6'11"
<draik> Hagus
<hagus> It still works when I boot my cmputer from windows
<draik> here is what you need to do
<dr_willis> CUPS has been tweaked/crippled in dapper a little bit.   http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/418    mentions how to restore it back to a more normal/sane default cups setup.
* DaSkreech figures draik is heading down to the costume store
* hagus listens carefully
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You used apt to upgrade or you upgraded apt?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, KDE vers is 3.5.3
<DaSkreech> Ok
* hagus does not has slow learning skills :)
<administrador> In this site   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS?highlight=%28grub%29  they order to edit menu.Ist
<gan|y|med> dr_willis: i know this. but why the hell doesn't it work anymore? it has worked in dapper. i got it working yesterday for all kde apps
<draik> DaSkreech, she's at work right now. She won't be home for another 9 hours. That's not a bad idea. I will just sit and wait by her door
<BluesKaj> just the repos
<hagus> hagus does have slow learning skills.
<draik> what have you done so far hagus?
<administrador> but my OS doesn't it leave
<draik> hagus, actually let me know your configuration. Printer connects to what OS and what is the other OS you want to share it to
<dr_willis> administrador,  Huh?
<hagus> I have managed with DaSkreech's advice to look at the winxp puters using Samba
<draik> dr_willis, wasn't that clear enought for you?!?!
<dr_willis> draik,  Huh? :)
<hagus> Ok - printer is connected to linux machine
<administrador> I want edit: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<draik> hagus, what is the other computer?
<dr_willis> administrador,  sudo kedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hagus> other computers are xp
<dr_willis> or
<administrador> but my Kubuntu doesn't permit
<dr_willis> administrador,  sudo kate  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dr_willis> from the terminal.
<hagus> I have desktops and laptops
<administrador> When I make Save
<hagus> All run xp.
<administrador> appears one message
<hagus> I just added kubuntu on this one (which normally runs winxp).
<administrador> says: "You don't have permition to save the file"
<DaSkreech> administrador: What did you edit it with?
<administrador> I want change
<administrador> default 0 ...
<administrador> to
<administrador> default 5 ...
<hagus> However, since I can only boot up linux or windows, what I am looking for is something that will enable me to network when I am running linux.
<dr_willis> administrador,  note the EXACT COMMAND we were telling you to use.....    'sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst'          - enter THAT in a shell. to edit that file.   Note the use of SUDO
<gan|y|med> ok, that doesn't bring much
<BluesKaj> kde is down again
<BluesKaj> kde.org
<h3sp4wn> hagus: Wireless network ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good evening everyone!
<gan|y|med> i am sorry for saying this again ( i am despaired), but could anybody think of a reason, why printing would work from kde apps but not from openoffice (other than ooo not being a "native")
<gan|y|med> ?
<dr_willis> gan|y|med,  perhaps theres a OOo setting to use the CUPS system?
<gan|y|med> not much to change there. i have change from stcolor (gimpprint i think) to gutenprint... could this be a reason?
<dr_willis> no idea. I tend to use abiword.
<gan|y|med> not really an alternative for me, i think
<aep>  any ideas why my Horiz/Vert settings in xorg.conf are ignored with ubuntu's X server but work fine on any other distri ?
<aep> oh that whas the old quastion
<aep>  why does Xorg ( only the org of ubuntu) ognore any vert/refresh  settings in xorg.conf  ( i didnt start any thnird party programm with Xorg, just the pure Xorg is configured with 75Hz and starts with 85)
<dr_willis> how are you even testing/proveing that aep ?
<aep> DISPLAY=":0"  xrandr
<aep> gives back 1024x768@85
<dr_willis> and you want it to be 75?
<aep> yes
<gan|y|med> btw, how do i get those nice small 2 line icons back on my task bar?
<dr_willis> it could be its seeing you rmonitor cxan handle higher/more (X is getting the specs from the monitor) so its using those.
<aep> dr_willis: i comnfigured corect refrashe rate
* dr_willis wonders why you would want 75 over 85.... 
<Smooph> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aep> becouse my monitor doesnt support 85
<dr_willis> but X can get the info straight from the monitor.   I aint messed with it in ages.
<dr_willis> Odd that its reading it wrong.
<aep> works on non-ubuntu distris
<h3sp4wn> My monitor is supposed to run at 60 (but can run at 75) the only way I can get it run correctly is with the right modeline
<aep> did you patch Xorg with some extra stuff?
<dr_willis> boot a live cd. and see what their xorgs look like.
<aep> crapy
<aep> with ubuntu live cd
<dr_willis> I never patched anything.
<aep> works fine with knoppix
<aep> well you=developers
<dr_willis> copy/compare its xorg over.
<dr_willis> Im not a developer in any way shapw or form.
<dr_willis> :)
<aep> ye ok :)
<dr_willis> Im a hobbiest.
<aep> my xorg.conf is ok its the same i have with gentoo and this works, on the same version of Xorg
<dr_willis> Ive 'borrowed' xorg configs from different live cd's and compared them.
<dr_willis> you are using the ideitical xorg.conf file?
<aep> yes
<dr_willis> what video card is this?
<aep> nvidia
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: You mean getting the icons in two lines instead of one?
<dr_willis> You got the nvidia drivers installed?
<gan|y|med> yes
<aep> dr_willis: yep
<aep> dr_willis: glx is on, everything fine
<BluesKaj> what's the cmd for installing tar.bz2 files ?
<gan|y|med> it was changed with the last update
<dr_willis> could be a bugglet with the nvidia drivers, or xorg.  but not sure how to prove it either way. But a live cd should NOT be setting its xorg.conf to use the 'nvidia' driver.
<opsidao> BluesKaj: bz2 files are not to be installed by any con crete program
<opsidao> just compressed files
<gan|y|med> yoi cannot "install" them
<aep> dr_willis: nope dosnt work with vesa either
<aliasfred> BluesKaj: tar xvjf yourfilename.tar.bz2
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: Configure the panel to use a custom size of 48 pixels
<gan|y|med> but that will just give you the decompressed file
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: thx, i'll try it
<DaSkreech> sure
<BluesKaj> thx guys
<h3sp4wn> aep: Modeline "1024x768@75" 85.52 1024 1056 1376 1408 768 782 792 807 (put that in section "monitor" - and change all instances of 1024x768 in section "screen" to 1024x768@75
<aep> i dont like it but i will try
* aep hugs h3sp4wn
<aep> gonne read on modelines didnt need them till now
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: what icons exactly. the ones for the desktop are already 48 pixels of size. and there is no custom option
<Smooph> h3sp4wn: what exactly do you want ?
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: Where are you?
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: the config for panel?
<h3sp4wn> Smooph: huh ?
<aliasfred> helper/helpee confusion is my guess :)
<Smooph> h3sp4wn: I saw your post and did not see your question what do you want ?
<Smooph> ohhh ok!
<Smooph> sry about that
<gan|y|med> it's called "look" here
<filippo> interna
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: Umm.. ok Well look in the config for the panel and change the size to 48 pixels :)
<gan|y|med> sorry, cannot find it
<gan|y|med> you mean panel like panel with all the menus, right? (translated version)
<Tokeiito> labas vakaras
<XVampireX> XGL in Kubuntu = good idea?
<XVampireX> I mean, does it work well?
<haider> XVampireX: Yes
<dr_willis> I would pass on it  XVampireX  :P
<haider> it works fine
<aliasfred> i have to set it up to try, but i get over the fear to break it :)
<dr_willis> i see way too many people saying it dont work fine. Lol! :P
<dr_willis> So i guess 'it depends'
<haider> XVampireX: http://flavor8.com/index.php/2006/06/02/how-to-compizxgl-on-kubuntu-dapper-nvidia/ <--- this works fine
<XVampireX> haider: thanks :)
<dr_willis> pay atteition to what you enable.. so you can undo it later.
<haider> XVampireX: Np! ;)
<dr_willis> :)
<h3sp4wn> XVampireX: What video card are you using ?
<haider> XVampireX: Btw, you have nvidia or ati?
<XVampireX> nvidia
<haider> then it should work fine
<XVampireX> I'm lucky cause ATI drivers suck
<haider> it did here
<ErikTheRed> the ATI drivers aren't as bad as some would lead you to believe
<gan|y|med> maybe you should try the latest ones
<ErikTheRed> they've gotten tons better recently
<opsidao> when they allow GXL+Composite maybe I'll give a try to ATI
<aliasfred> ErikTheRed: in relation with them being bought by amd, or completly unrelated ?
<XVampireX> ErikTheRed: I heard they really got better, but they still suck... Last time I talked to someone with ATI drivers couldn't even play half decently in Sauerbraten
<ErikTheRed> oh i'll agree nvidia drivers still win hands down
<ErikTheRed> i only own nvidia cards
<ErikTheRed> but from what my friend has told me they have gotten better in some areas
<dr_willis> I hope the possible AMD+ATI merger will smack ATI in the head so they get better linux support.
<ErikTheRed> yeah but we won't see any tangible results from that merger for a least another year or two
<aliasfred> dr_willis: amd is quite linux friendly, no ?
<MasterBrack> hi all... i'm having some problems with my audio.  i can hear input from my mic, but i'm not getting any mp3 playback
<XVampireX> Yeah, they should be
<dr_willis> aliasfred,  compared to how INTEL treats everyone.. (including Linux)  Yes. :P
<XVampireX> !mp3 > MasterBrack
<dr_willis> They all could be more Linux-friendly!
<mighty-d> hi, i have a little problem running tvtime, i can get it to work if i go sudo tvtime , i want to be able to run tvtime without sudo, how can i change tvtime to a video group so i can run it being a regular user?, i changed tvtime to video group and i'm on that group too, but even if tvtime starts i get no video
<aliasfred> dr_willis: :)
<dr_willis> mighty-d,  could be a permission on a /dev/entry thats causing theproblem
<gan|y|med> ok, thx a lot. ciao
<ErikTheRed> MasterBrack: what are you using to play your MP3s?
<MasterBrack> amarok
<ErikTheRed> did you install the necessary codecs to play MP3s?
<MasterBrack> i tried xmms as well
<mighty-d> yes i think so, so i just have to change /dev/video0 to video group?
<MasterBrack> yeah i just installed a codec pack
<XVampireX> MasterBrack: did ubotu send a PM?
<MasterBrack> yeah
<XVampireX> So follow it
<aliasfred> MasterBrack: what about free format like .ogg, do you hear them ok ?
<mighty-d> dr_willis yes i think so, so i just have to change /dev/video0 to video group?
<uniq> mighty-d: is it not in the video group by default?
<mighty-d> dr_willis wait i'll check it out
<aliasfred> MasterBrack: in fact my question, is do you hear any sound from your computer, except the echo from your mic
<MasterBrack> no
<MasterBrack> just the input from mic
<dr_willis> mighty-d,  or ya could 'suid' the binary
<ErikTheRed> no KDE sounds or anything?
<MasterBrack> so obviously the sound works, i just have a feeling i have something configured wrong
<MasterBrack> no kde sounds
<MasterBrack> the only sounds i get are from pc speaker
<mighty-d> dr_willis yes it is
<MasterBrack> rather, the only sounds i get from kde come out of the pc speaker
<mighty-d> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2006-08-07 06:34 video0
<ErikTheRed> and you can hear things from the mic fine?
<MasterBrack> yep
<MasterBrack> perfectly
<dr_willis> mighty-d,  if the binary is suid it should be able to run as root.. but that could be a security issue.
<ErikTheRed> strange
<MasterBrack> i installed the libxine-extracodecs, and that didn't fix anything
<MasterBrack> yeah its wierd
<aliasfred> ther echoed microphone is likely only the sound card loop back, aka not even going thru the OS
<ErikTheRed> well if you're not even getting kde sounds it's probably not a codec issue
<MasterBrack> yeah i figured as much
<mighty-d> dr_willis: what should i do?
<haider> maybe alsa problem?
<aliasfred> MasterBrack: your issue is the sound config, before the mp3 specific stuf
<MasterBrack> yeah
<ErikTheRed> any idea what sound card you are running?
<dr_willis> mighty-d,  try  sudo chmod +s /path/to/thatbinary     then see if ya can run it as a user.
<MasterBrack> i have the soundblaster live 5.1 surround
<MasterBrack> sb0220 for specifics
<mighty-d> dr_willis: ok, im gonna do it, but this is the file before that -rwxr-xr-x 1 root video 438804 2006-04-30 09:42 tvtime
<ErikTheRed> hmm i would think that would work out of the box
<ErikTheRed> i know my audigy 2 zs did fine with no tweaks
<MasterBrack> yeah i read that it works for most
<ErikTheRed> pop open the mixers and check to see what you have in there
<ErikTheRed> *mixer
<mighty-d> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/mighty-d/.tvtime/tvtime.xml"
<mighty-d> oops i haven't seen this
<MasterBrack> well, most things are turned up, because i figured i'd try to get any sound i could
<MasterBrack> i wonder if its because i have another card built into my motherboard?
<ErikTheRed> you should probably disable the onboard sound in the bios if you haven't already
<MasterBrack> or maybe it has to do with the 'master channel' i don't know
<MasterBrack> i haven't done that, least i don't think so
<ErikTheRed> sometimes having two soundcards activated can cause problems
<MasterBrack> ok well i'll give that a shot real quick
<ErikTheRed> alright
<MasterBrack> thanks so far... brb
<aep> another question: glxgears is extremly slow
<trappist> aep: glxinfo | grep rendering
<trappist> aep: you can't really tell by looking at it.  you could be getting a million fps and you can't tell because your screen only refreshes, say, 60x per second
<mighty-d> dr_willis: THANKS A LOT!!!
<aep> dri is enabled and all glxinfo look good
<MasterBrack> back
<ErikTheRed> any luck?
<aep> well i'm gonne test it as soon as i have a gfx game installed
<MasterBrack> disabled the onboard; apparently last time i just disabled the front panel for audio
<MasterBrack> gonna test in a second
<MasterBrack> yesssss
<MasterBrack> thank you very much erik
<ErikTheRed> glad that worked
<MasterBrack> sweet
<MasterBrack> now i can hear armin van buuren on surround
<MasterBrack> thanks a ton
<ErikTheRed> nice, i like Armin too
<ErikTheRed> anything to get away from the monotony of work
<aep> well ist so slow i didnt get a result within 15 minutes of run
<MasterBrack> haha
<MasterBrack> well now that that works
<MasterBrack> i can go about my day
<MasterBrack> can't do anything without music
<MasterBrack> thanks again, peace
<ErikTheRed> later
<opsidao> some kubuntu core member here? I have a xdg related issue...
<QMario_> Will XSane make it possible to convert its scans to PDF?
<haider> MasterBrack: armin van buuren?
<Tokeiito> what soft i can use for PC management using mic and voice
<haider> MasterBrack: I meet the guy some years ago in Denmark! :D
<dr_willis> QMario_,  ya get a huge pdf thats just a lot of large pictures. :P Joy!
<_martin> ok.. I can manually mount CDs but k3b appears to be on the brink. Kubuntu can see and use CDs, K3b can't
<_martin> I've tried re-installing.
<opsidao> _ma
<opsidao> ups
<opsidao> _martin: have you tried running it with sudo
<_martin> That is how I'm running it, yes
<_martin> I get k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.
<opsidao> no idead then :(
<_martin> K3b still loads, but says there is no writeable media
<MrBallZ> hi, I have aproblem mounting an external USB drive on my server , thru NFS on my laptop, it tells me " Permision denied " and I have mounted another nfs share on the same server but that's a normal hdd inside the server, what can this be ?
<justaguy> howdie, 1st time here .......
<Agios> we've been waiting for you :)
<_martin> ... ok... for the past 15.. nay all day I've been loading apps through a terminal with sudo why now do I get ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.???
<uniq> _martin: what does  'echo $DISPLAY' output?
<pehses> _martin you can use 'kdesu' instead, that will work
<MrBallZ> _martin: maybe your in sudo mode,  type this in console   sudo -K  , and they try again ...
<pyret> when i start gxine movie player it says that libX11.so is missing...can anyone help me please?
<_martin> uniq, nothing...
<_martin> pehses, kdesu cannot connect to X server
<_martin> and MrBallZ, that didn't work...
<pehses> strange...
<pansy> hi folks
<_martin> aah.. no. Sorry.. don't worry. I was running it from terminal as root. Not the logged on user.
<pyret> hello
<pansy> how long will it take until kile 1.9 comes into the kubuntu repository?
<uniq> _martin: try 'export DISPLAY=:0', then try again.
<_martin> uniq, ta. I've sorted it =)
<_martin> I'm getting irritated and not thinking. That was the problem.
<uniq> _martin: if you did that with export, it will only last for that teminal session. however new terminal sessions may have  DISPLAY set correctly.
<olly> hi
<Tokeiito> what software i can use for kubuntu control via voice?
<h3sp4wn> !info kile edgy
<ubotu> kile: KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.1-1 (edgy), package size 1807 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<h3sp4wn> pansy: end of october (looks like it is in edgy)
<farous> pansy: if you have the backport repos you might check it if it was backported
<Tokeiito> xm. ok. then: is it posible to control my Kubuntu with voice?
<fritsch> Tokeiito: try kttsd
* aliasfred is looking kttsd
<fritsch> !kttsd
<ubotu> I know nothing about kttsd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<opsidao> fritsch: that's a text to speech daemon, isn't it?
<opsidao> not exatcly what he asked for I think
<aliasfred> KDE Accessibility Project - KTTS - KDE Text-to-Speech System <- this is text to speech
<fritsch> opsidao: text to speach system for kde
<opsidao> so, it's not to control the computer with voice
<aliasfred> he asked more some somthing like speech to text :)
<fritsch> aliasfred: perhaps it works? i do not know of a other
<fritsch> aliasfred: there are also some additional plugins
<Cornellius> Is there an easy way to upgrade the kernel to a newer version ?
<aliasfred> fritsch: maybe it works, in fact it likely works, simply it is not at all the same thing :)
<satempler> ok the repos are really slow
<aliasfred> one  can read text loudely, while the other is able to write text as i say it :)
<aliasfred> interesting just yesterday another guy was asking for the same feature
<satempler> they are timing out on me and reporting that i am downloading at 12KB/s
<satempler> what gives
<satempler> why have they been so slow for so long
<Hawkwind> Change mirrors.  They aren't slow here at all
<aliasfred> btw my dns doesnt answer to any kde.org, am i the only one ? i know other doesnt have this issue
<satempler> there are no mirrors for security.ubuntu.com
<outquake> hi every one!
<Tokeiito> ok thank you
<Tokeiito> i've found very good article about this
<aliasfred> Tokeiito: really ? url ?
* aliasfred is interested too
<Tokeiito> http://applications.linux.com/applications/05/01/18/2148234.shtml
<aliasfred> thansk
<aliasfred> http://perlbox.org/ <- Perlbox Voice is an voice enabled application to bring your desktop under your command.
<outquake> weirdo
<outquake> how a re you?
<satempler> ok who is incharge of the security.ubuntu.com servers
<magical_trevsky> Hi, I'm in the middle of an install and a little bit confused with the partitioning
<aep> gfx is hell slow any idea?
<aep> dri is set up
<Admiral_Chicago> magical_trevsky, is the system partitioned right now
<aep> glxinfo is alright
<aep> its a [GeForce FX 5200] 
<TheGateKeeper> magical_trevsky: manually partitioning?
<magical_trevsky> I have a windows installation which I would like to keep, so have selected resize hda1 and use freed space, but is the slider adjusting the size of the windows partition, or for adjusting the size of the linux one to be made?
<magical_trevsky> (also, is this what I should be doing to preserve my windows installation (it uses ntfs)?)
<aep> any ideas why its so slow even if dri and everything is fine
<aep> ?
<satempler> ok this is pissing me off i am trying to report a problem and I am not getting a response
<magical_trevsky> Admiral_Chicago: there is just one big ntfs partition at the moment, which I would like to keep, but make smaller
<ErikTheRed> magical_trevsky: you're going to have to resize the partition
<ErikTheRed> i think the installer can do it (the alternate installer, not the desktop one)
<Admiral_Chicago> if you move the slider, it will do both, resize the windows partition and make a free space
<ErikTheRed> but i've had problems with it not working in the past
<Surger> Can someone help me with Dapper's xorg and nvidia drivers? I cannot get xorg to load the glx module.
<narvik86> no ntfs write support IMO
<magical_trevsky> right, so the slider is the size of the windows partition, not the size of the linux one to be made?
<narvik86> possible do resize ntfs partitions?
<ErikTheRed> ntfs-3g offers great ntfs write support
<ErikTheRed> Surger: are you trying to install the latest driver manually?
<Surger> ErikTheRed: 8762 manually - but let me rather go ask in the xorg channel
<ErikTheRed> i couldn't get that damn driver to install properly either
<ErikTheRed> so  let me know if you find anything out, as i had the exact same error
<hagus> I am delighted with draik's painstakingly talking me through my networking difficulties.  He has been able to point me in the right direction and gave me hours of his own time to help me.  Thanks to draik.
<Surger> ErikTheRed: Ok - I have to run a custom kernel so I have no other options. :(
<draik> you're welcome hagus
<satempler> ok this is pissing me off i am trying to report a problem and I am not getting a response
<ErikTheRed> ah i see
<hagus> I shall report on further progress later, once I have been able to dislodge some of the other users from their machines :)
<ErikTheRed> yeah i was trying to run 2.6.17 and that's when i ran into the driver not working
<Johncro13> okay, so I run ' wpa_supplicant -h' and I get an error about libc6 not being configured.  Anybody know about this?
<aep> 3d performance is hell week with gf fx 5200.   glxinfo shows everything is fine
<aep> http://rafb.net/paste/results/CSIRBF13.html
<aep> glxinfo
<magical_trevsky> apparently partition number 2 is gonna be ext3, and 5 is gonna be swap, so what are 3 and 4? I'm guessing 1 is where windows'll stay, right?
<Nomad411> I'm considering buying a laptop, probably a macbook.  Anyone here running Kubuntu on a macbook?
<madsP> Good day / evening. im on win os now . i have a little problem with the kopete msn / irc client. everytime i start it iget a complete system freeze. it worked fine yesterday. the only thing i can do to reboot is hold down the power button. i have tried to remove and add the program again , only to experience the same result.
<uniq> Nomad411: i don't, but i run kubuntu on a ibook, and i'm very pleased :)
<gplfighter> madsP: Version?
<Nomad411> madsP: I had that kind of thing happen to me before too.  I usually ended up using Gaim.  Kopete may need more maturity
<Nomad411> uniq: thanks :)
<_martin> has anyone had any experience with the ACX111 Texus intrusment wireless network chip and getting it to work. with either ndiswrapper or the drivers at http://acx100.sourceforge.net
<opsidao> madsP: you may try to remove ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete to "forget" all configs...
<uniq> _martin: yes, i used the acx100 driver a year ago or something. worked nicely.
<madsP> sorry , i cant tell the version. i switched over to os win now. but strange is that it usually works fine. opsidao , i will write down what you wrote there
<Nomad411> uniq: I do web development and I need a more mobile and stable machine for working.  I wonder if I'll enjoy OS X as much as I always did linux, or even more
<gplfighter> madsP: is it n apt-get kopete?
<uniq> Nomad411: i can't stand osx.
<Nomad411> lol
<gplfighter> from the kubuntu repo's?
<Nomad411> I wonder if I should invest so much..
<_martin> uniq, you used the driver then rather than ndiswrapper?
<madsP> ok yes thats where i did it
<trip> Anyone else have issues with gaims fonts/configuration after upgrade kubuntu?
<trip> I noticed there were numerous gtk upgrades so I thought that may have caused it
<uniq> _martin: i used the driver, yes. never used ndiswrapper.
<madsP> or no the add reomove i think in the upper left menu in the buttom
<_martin> uniq, and that was under kubuntu as well?
<uniq> _martin: that was debian, but it's much about the same.
<_martin> Ok. ta.
<uniq> Nomad411: I love apple hardware, can't say the same about osx, though.
<Nomad411> uniq: Ahh ok, as I thought too :)
<Nomad411> uniq: So you think teh extra $ are worth it.
<gplfighter> madsP: srry. problems with.... kopete here
<gplfighter> wait a second please
<uniq> Nomad411: depends what the alternative is. I love my ibook 12", tiny and shiny. White, not the same black plastic design as everyone else. Only thing i miss is a rs232 port.
<Surger> ErikTheRed: I may have the solution - got to test it out first. brb
* Nomad411 wishes there was a channel to compare laptop by talking to their owners :)
<ErikTheRed> Nomad411: what laptops are you wondering about?
<Nomad411> No particular model, it's more a "Do I pay more for a macbook and have all 3 OSes available, OR get more HD for my $ by going Compaq or Toshiba?"
<Nomad411> nice to have the 3 OSes so that i can test websites on all 3
<uniq> i like compaq too. :)
<ErikTheRed> well the only real downside to the macbook is the price preium
<ErikTheRed> *premium
<ErikTheRed> and the exploding batteries :-P
<Nomad411> ???   :)
<Lars_F>  How do I force a redetection of network cards, or add it manually?
<uniq> dies macbook have that problem too?
<uniq> i remember i just missed that on my ibook.
<ErikTheRed> yeah i've seen quite a few stories of macbooks having batteries that catch on fire as well
<ErikTheRed> along with the Dells of course
<Nomad411> So teh macbook is more of a "winter" computer?  :)
<Nomad411> I wouldn't go Dell
<ErikTheRed> lol
<ErikTheRed> why not?
<ErikTheRed> most people i know with them like them a lot
<Nomad411> really?  I must know different people.. :)  Actually, it's more from reading comments
<ErikTheRed> i have an Asus myself, which the power brick just died on
<Nomad411> maybe there's more of them out there so there's more comments
<Surger> ErikTheRed: I have it working. :)
<ErikTheRed> sweet
<ErikTheRed> what'd you have to do differently?
<Surger> It's a path problem
<ErikTheRed> ah
<MrBallZ> hi, I have aproblem mounting an external USB drive on my server , thru NFS on my laptop, it tells me " Permision denied " and I have mounted another nfs share on the same server but that's a normal hdd inside the server, what can this be ?
<Surger> ErikTheRed: Do this : sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run
<Surger> ErikTheRed: cd /usr/X11R6/lib; mv modules modules.old; ln -s /usr/lib/xorg/modules modules
<madsP> but any ideas on why it (my kopete) suddenly dont work anymore ? i didnt change anything before i exitted it the last time
<Nomad411> madsP: Did you try starting it from the command line to see if there are any messages?
<Surger> ErikTheRed: cd /usr/X11R6; mv bin bin.old; ln -s ../bin .
<uniq> MrBallZ: i would think that is a permission problem, can users other than root read the partiton contents locally on the laptop?
<uniq> MrBallZ: sorry, i mean locally on the server.
<madsP> no , im new to using linux , and just used the double click method. what must i type to start it from the terminal ?
<uniq> MrBallZ: is the filesystem ntfs?
<Surger> ErikTheRed: Then run the nvidia installer again, enable the nvidia stuff in the xorg.conf file and you're done. :)
<ErikTheRed> thanks
<ErikTheRed> i'm at work right now, but i'll give that a try when i get home
<ErikTheRed> title      Windows XP
<ErikTheRed> root     (hd0,0)
<ErikTheRed> chainloader      +1
<ErikTheRed> the root line is assuming that windows is on the first partition on your first hard drive
<uniq> i think that was in the wrong channel erikthered. :)
<ErikTheRed> oh dear it was
<MrBallZ> uniq: yes, locally in the server the user can mount it, and its FAT32
<ubuntu> i just installed linux now.. too hard!!! compare to windows!
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> for some i guess
<ErikTheRed> it's easier and quicker than windows in my opinion
<Johncro13> using Kubuntu Dapper flight7.  Issue: trying to get wifi using WPA_supplicant.  When I type ' wpa_supplicant -h', I get an error about libc6 not being configured.  Anyone know about this?
<aliasfred> yep it is easier but people are used to window
* DaSkreech laughs at the latest newsletter 
<aliasfred> url ?
<nnn0> well it's easier to be an asshole than to be nice, but that's not an excuse to be an asshole ! ;)
<_martin> whats the files that holds the network info... the one that holds the properties of the various interfaces you have?
<farous> _martin: /etc/network/interfaces
<_martin> farous, that be the one. Thanks.
<farous> ur welcomed:)
<Johncro13> ?
<plhardy__> raphink:are you online ?
<farous> Johncro13: why aren't you using the final release
<raphink> I think I am
<raphink> am I not?
<raphink> ;)
<Bin_Bash> can I install the last version of klamav?
<Bin_Bash> Please help me, i'm new user of ubuntu.
<plhardy__> raphink: -> linuxazur ?
<raphink> you can install klamav
<farous> Johncro13: did you have the latest updates?
<raphink> as for installing the last version, well I don't think klamav stopped being developped
<Anders287> when klamav stops developing, then you can :)
<Bin_Bash> i'm trying but need dazuko module. I'm think my kernel not support!!! My kernel is 2.6.15-27
<Ireclan_> What is the timeout on nicknames?
<uniq> MrBallZ: make sure the UID on the laptop is the same as the UID on the server. or you have a group with same GIDs with read access.
<Ireclan_> Does anyone know how long a ping timeout takes on this server?
<uniq> MrBallZ: you can have a look at http://www.freeos.com/articles/3421/ for a simple guide.
<Bin_Bash> how to make download the last version of kernel-sources using the apt-get?
<TheGateKeeper> Bin_Bash: there are howto's on building kernels on the ubuntu forums
<Ireclan_> Anyone?
<farous> Bin_Bash: ubuntu freezes. ie no updates for the kernel from the official repos except for security reasons
<Bin_Bash> TheGateKeeper: Ok, thank's.
<Bin_Bash> I go try in the kernel.org
<trappist> Bin_Bash: you don't need a new kernel for dazuko
<trappist> Bin_Bash: you just build it against the source of the running kernel.  should work fine.
<TheGateKeeper> Bin_Bash: mixture of info in the forums and kernel.org will probable get you to where you want to be :-)
<farous> Bin_Bash: have a look at that too http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-kernel.en.html
<Bin_Bash> thank's, i'm see now!!!
<Ireclan_> Anyone?
<Ireclan_> Ping timeout length?
<trappist> Bin_Bash: I just built dazuko successfully
<_martin> Following http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/ACX I come to make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` and I get *** No Targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<_martin> I'm just following instructions =/
<Bin_Bash> trappist: ok!
<Chicory> Hey, everybody.
<Ireclan> FINALLY!
<Ireclan> OK......
<Ireclan> I have a problem installing my printer.
<Chicory> Hey, there's something really weird with some of my systems dialog windows -- all of the characters are replaced with blank boxes.
<Chicory> It seems like there's something screwy with the font, but this has only happened after I updated yesterday.
<Ireclan> Anyway, while trying to install my printer, I get the following error message:
<damian_> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Chicory> Thanks, Damian.
<GBK> i'm having problems with my usb memory stick not detected anymore when I plug it in
<Ireclan> In the title bar, it says "Error- KDE Control Module"
<Ireclan> Then:
<vigilant_> nickserve hates me
<vigilant_> :)
<vigilant_> hello peeps
<Hawkwind> Learn how to use it and it won't
<vigilant_> i love kubuntu!
<vigilant_> i dont want to "own" my nickname
<vigilant_> i want it to be free like efnet
<Hawkwind> Then anyone can take it
<vigilant_> so it should be
<Ireclan> Unable to load the requested driver: Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-DeskJet_832C,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<Hawkwind> vigilant_: So drop the nick
<vigilant_> why should i be able to own a word
<vigilant_> noway
<vigilant_> if i wanna be vigilant i should be able to
<Hawkwind> vigilant_: I mean, drop the registration with nickserv
<Ireclan> Shall I proceed with more information, or is that enough to diagnose the problem?
<vigilant_> oh yeah
<vigilant_> yeah im dropping it :)
<Ireclan> Anyone?
<yo_> hello !! where are the french people ??
<Hawkwind> yo_: #Kubuntu-FR
<yo_> yes it's logique ;-)
<Ireclan> Anyone at all?
<yo_> thanks , i am ney
<yo_> new
<Hawkwind> Ireclan: Patience.  If/When someone knows they will certainly help you
<vigilant> i love kubuntu!
<Ireclan> I would too, if I could print...
<vigilant> you will be able to, cause there are lovable people developing it too!
<vigilant> thank you developers:)
<draik> Hey Hawkwind
<MrBallZ> Question: I can't seem to share an external HDD over NFS, when an Internal HDD can be shared, any pointers to this solution?  External HDD is Fat32 and usb on a server in the same network as client that wants it mounted
<vigilant> does anyone know how to get my gmail account work in my konqueror browser?
<Hawkwind> draik: Good afternoon
<vigilant> Question: does anyone know how to get my gmail account work in my konqueror browser? even
<MrBallZ> vigilant: I think Konkeror isn't suported
<Hawkwind> vigilant: What doesn't work about it ?
<MrBallZ> only  IE and FF
<vigilant> it isnt supported
<Hawkwind> MrBallZ: Not true.  It works here
<vigilant> aha
<draik> Hawkwind, just thought I'd stop by and say "HI"
<vigilant> i tried to use the dont check my browser link they provided, but then it started saying thatsome script was making my kubuntu slow and asked if i wanted to cancel the script 8 times or continue, i tried both, just shows the page but nothing clickable
<trappist> Hawkwind: there is a difference between supported and 'works for me'
<vigilant> I got the ordinary html page, but its impossible to go to settings from there
<vigilant> since its html
<vigilant> and not the scary scripts
<Hawkwind> trappist: AFAIK gmail is supported in konqueror. If it wasn't it wouldn't work
<vigilant> it says on their page that it isnt supported
<vigilant> well, the page i got to anyway
<vigilant> maybe there is some java package i need?
<uniq> MrBallZ: mount the fat partition with the desired umask, to let others access it. Gentoo has a good explanation: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_(DOS,_FAT,NTFS)#umask:_octal_file_permissions
<vigilant> or some other script stuff
<trappist> Hawkwind: 'supported' means they decided to make sure it works in the browser.  ff and ie are supported because there's browser-specific code, lots of tests, etc.  they haven't put any effort into konqueror, so some things will probably work and some won't
<vigilant> should i give up and try to find a firefox for linux instead of konqueror?
<Cornellius> I've downloaded a window decoration for KDE from KDE-LOOK, but I don't know where to unzip it. Anyone can help ?
<spiffytech> Hey
<vigilant> heya spiffy
<narvik86> Cornellius: it should wrote in readme
<spiffytech> My sound in Kubuntu has been delayed by ~.25 seconds always, and I've been trying to fix it, but now it's completely broken
<vigilant> ooh narvik, i just moved from narvik XD
<narvik86> :)
<narvik86> but i'am 86 :)
<spiffytech> I would try something like "alsaconf", but that doesn't seem to work in Kubuntu
<vigilant> 86 years old??
<knownstranger> .
<vigilant> cool
<vigilant> :)
<narvik86> 1986 :)
<fritsch> aliasfred:
<vigilant> aha
<fritsch> sorry
<vigilant> and in poland hehe
<vigilant> narvik is in norway u know?
<narvik86> how do you know?
<vigilant> im born in 80 myself
<vigilant> cause i just moved from narvik this year.. and it was in norway then
<narvik86> but how do you know that i'am from PL?
<vigilant> /whois
<vigilant> /whois narvik86
<vigilant> well
<narvik86> vigilant: Tobias B... :)
<vigilant> ooh
<vigilant> im noob :P
<vigilant> my first kubuntu day so didnt look at stuff
<narvik86> like me :)
<apeman2020> ubotu: where is apeman2020
<david_____> Hello all!
<overdrive> hi
<david_____> I need HELP!
<narvik86> hi
<david_____> Im new to kubuntu
<david_____> and adept is only showing the installed packages,
<david_____> it doesnt show others
<david_____> I fetch updates but it stays the same
<david_____> any ideas_
<david_____> ?
<narvik86> search by name
<overdrive> I think u need to activate repositories
<narvik86> searching works?
<david_____> searching works, but it only shows installed packages\
<vigilant> narvik: I cant answer pm cus im not a registered user or something :(
<Hawkwind> vigilant: Identify to nickserv and you can accept pm's as your nick *is* registered
<trappist> !register > vigilant
<narvik86> vigilant: but it is similiar :)
<trappist> nm
<overdrive> if u installed kubuntu without internet connection (or wireless), repositories are deactivated
<vigilant> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vigilant> !register vigilant
<ubotu> I know nothing about register vigilant - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<vigilant> hmm
<vigilant> aha!
<vigilant> rtfm!
<GBK> how can I get kubuntu dapper back the way it was? I removed or added some things, now a lot of apps won't work as it used to
<david_____> overdrive: that's it! how can i get them  activated?
<narvik86> david_____: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Ireclan> I'm having printer problems.
<overdrive> david_____ :on top, can u see menu "Expert"?
<Ireclan> <Ireclan> Unable to load the requested driver: Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-DeskJet_832C,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<david_____> overdrive: nope
<trappist> GBK: try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<vigilant_> im regggistered, may the fbi not get my email
<overdrive> david______:close adept
<david_____> overdrive: Im looking at the manage repositories list but i have no idea which one to choose
<hagus> draik
<draik> hagus
<david_____> overdrive: done
<overdrive> go MenuK > System > adept
<hagus> It WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!
<david_____> done
<draik> congrats hagus
<draik> I'm glas
<draik> *glad
<GBK> trappist: will do. will it restore the buggered things?
* hagus awards draik the patience award for taking Hagus through the intricacies of setting up a home network involving linux and winxp :)
<hagus> My wife can now print through my printer even if I am using linux on it rather than winxp :)
<david_____> overdrive: now what?
<hagus> So, DaSkreech, I shall be doubly happy tonight :)
<draik> hagus, you are very welcome
<DaSkreech> hagus: All right :)
<overdrive> ok david
<DaSkreech> draik: Right on :)
<hagus> I can see her shared files too :)
<hagus> So, I am in a very good mood.
<overdrive> whats the firts option menu on your adept
<DaSkreech> See if you can convince your girlfriend to give you a kiss for that as well.
<overdrive> on top
<DaSkreech> draik: Don't forget to open the tux suit ;-)
<draik> DaSkreech, it's was easy, I did the same thing before. Besides, the wiki tutorial is a bit off
<draik> LOL
<david_____> adept>fetch updates
<DaSkreech> Might be time to update it?
<draik> DaSkreech, I am actually talking to my gf at this moment and she's wondering why I am lauging like a nut
<DaSkreech> tell he Daskreech is a funny kook :)
<DaSkreech> her
<david_____> and below it, manage repositories
<hagus> draik deserves a big smacker from his gf for the help that he gave me - :)
<BluesKaj> ok guys , How do I upgrade from KDE 3.5.3 to 3.5.4 ?
<overdrive> second? is admin repositories???
<david_____> yes
<overdrive> or similar
<overdrive> ok
<overdrive> click
<faksta> if I may ask a question.. how do I mount an image (iso) in kubuntu. do I need some kind of 3rd party software or can the 'mount' thing be used here?
<david_____> done
<trappist> BluesKaj: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<david_____> none of them are selected
<overdrive> ok
<trappist> faksta: sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt/point
<faksta> I'll try that, thanks!
<Ireclan> Anyone here familiare with printer installation?
<overdrive> now ... select all the lines who starts with "deb" push rigth button and press "Enable" option
<vaka> how can i change the root password?
<DaSkreech> draik:<whisper> Guess you never made it to the costume shop </whisper>
<overdrive> I've spanish version
<overdrive> XD
<DaSkreech> vaka: There is no root password
<vaka> i know
<vaka> but there is a command
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vaka> pwd root or some like this
<DaSkreech> passwd root
<david_____> overdrive: just deb or deb-src too?
<faksta> passwd
<faksta> :)
<vaka> ty
<overdrive> both
<david_____> done
<david_____> overdrive: hablas espanol_
<david_____> ?
<overdrive> si
<overdrive> jeje
<overdrive> soy espaol
<BluesKaj> I've dL'd Konstruct, but how do I install the KDE UPgrade .. trappist, Ive been to http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php and copied the reos there to the sources.list , but now what's next ?
<BluesKaj> repos
<Ireclan> *sigh*
<david_____> jaajjajja
<david_____> soy de venezuela
<david_____> jajaja
<overdrive> anda
<overdrive> yo de espaa
<vaka> yo soy espaol
<david_____> saludos a la madre espana!
<overdrive> jejeje
<overdrive> igualmente
<david_____> de donde sois_
<vaka> barcelona
<overdrive> tios pasaros por #kubuntu-es y alli podreis preguntar en espaol
<david_____> que bien
<hagus> The thing that really impressed me about the way in which draik led me through was how easy he made it - he did not even bark at me when I could not do simple things like find out the ip address of my computer - he told me how to do it.  I am most grateful. So, take a bow, DRAIK :)
<david_____> Cool
<_martin>  has anyone installed the acx100 drivers from http://acx100.sourceforge.net on kubtuntu. Or can you help uniq? when I come to make terminal just reports *** No targets specified and no mkaefile found. Stop/
* draik bows at hagus
<Doodluv> you must ./configure
<david_____> overdrive: thanks man! It's downloading headers now!
<_martin> no such file or directory.
<overdrive> david_____: ok !!!
<trappist> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ireclan> Anyone recieving this error when trying to install a new printer?
<Doodluv> _martin: are you in the uncompressed directory, the top level of the source?
<draik> vaka, si es posible creando una clave para root
<greg> Hi you all. Is anyone in here making a living with Linux? I'm considering going to a tech scool and getting certified>
* DaSkreech throws draik a ticker penguin parade
<Ireclan>  <Ireclan> Unable to load the requested driver: Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-DeskJet_832C,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
* DaSkreech is
<vaka> draik ya me lo solucionaron gracias
<_martin> Doodluv, yes. I type make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` and get the error
<BluesKaj> thx trappist
<draik> vaka, de nada
<draik> vaka, para la proxima
<Doodluv> thats the error you get if there is no make file, are you sure that is the src?
<Doodluv> *makefile
<draik> DaSkreech is what???
<_martin> Doodluv: I am in the directory I unpacked the tarball
* DaSkreech makinf money off of linux
<BluesKaj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. ??
<draik> DaSkreech should use that money for typing courses!!!
<soulrider> has anyone tried running utorrent with wine ?
<DaSkreech> draik: Naaaw I'll just put in a spell check module to konversation
<uniq> _martin: you shouldn't need to compile it yourself, it is included with kubuntu.
<greg> DaSkreech: did you get aq certification? How are you making money?
<DaSkreech> Or better yet just call K built in spell checker
<draik> DaSkreech, that's a better idea... and voice recognition would be MUCH appreciated
<Combatjuan> soulrider: This isn't an answer to your question, but ktorrent is my favorite bittorrent client.  It's quite nice.
<uniq> _martin: the module name is 'acx_pci', if you insert the card it should be automatically loaded.
<BluesKaj> ok working now
* draik hints at DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> greg: training and setting up servers and scripts for small clients. I'm looking at LPI certification
<Doodluv> hmm
<uniq> _martin: if it's not you can run 'sudo modprobe acx_pci' in konsole, and check the output of 'dmesg' to see if it successfully loaded.
<Doodluv> thanks uniq i had no clue
<DaSkreech> draik: Is there a standard Kvoice lib?
<Doodluv> modprobe
<draik> let me check
<greg> DaSkreech: what's LPI certification?
<DaSkreech> http://www.lpi.org
<draik> Lowest Possible Intelligence???
<_martin> uniq: modprobe acx_pci produces nothing.
<DaSkreech> also known as a way to sob yourself to sleep at night
<soulrider> Combatjuan: id otn think it supports DHT, adn thats a major downside. And i allways have trouble connect to trackers with ktorrent
<DaSkreech> Linux Professional institute
<_martin> uniq, I have had the card installed.. though it is PCMIA on a latop. whether that makes a difference.
<DaSkreech> they have an UBuntu cert :)
<DaSkreech> Bloody hard exam though. Make sure your testosterone count is high cause it will drain it righ off
<uniq> _martin: shouldn't make a difference, you just need to make sure pcmcia-cs is running.
<uniq> _martin: check that it is listen in 'lspci'
<draik> DaSkreech, not that I was able to find
<MrBallZ> uniq: thanks a lot !!! , it was the stupid umask that wasn't letting me access the damn drive  =) , thanks
<DaSkreech> Drat
<draik> DaSkreech, knock yourself out... http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=kvoice&btnG=Search
<_martin> uniq, dmesg does have a long log about acx and suggests some links...
<_martin> uniq: I'm guessing it knows it's there.
<rotman> Hi, I want to play midi files, but get the message that /dev/sequencer can not be found. How do I fix that?
<trappist> rotman: load the midi driver for your sound card, if it has one
<trappist> or try sudo modprobe snd-seq-midi
<draik> DaSkreech, http://www.costumecraze.com/ANML40.html
<DaSkreech> ha ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> Well done :)
<DaSkreech> Then after that you can get her a Konqui koustume :)
<draik> Did you click on the image
<draik> Nice blue eyes on the Penguin
<DaSkreech> Was I to?
<overdrive> jeje
<DaSkreech> And no Zipper lines :)
<timthelion> does anyone know why adacity doesn't detect my audio i\o device?
<draik> DaSkreech, I was just thinking about hooking up a clear-tube hose and have it pissing on a window
<timthelion> it say's there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer
<uniq> MrBallZ: glad you got it working :)
<uniq> _martin: do you see it in 'lspci' ?
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure I know why that would be helping your GF come to the enlightened side but I guess you know her best :)
<draik> water that falls gets returned into a pump to a reseviour and out at the window again
<jacques> where is synaptic storing its cache?
<draik> LOL
<draik> DaSkreech, it's all about visual-aids
<_martin> uniq, yes
<MrBallZ> bye bye
<_martin> uniq: the card is there in lspci.
<uniq> _martin: is it in 'ifconfig -a' ?
<vaka> emacs rlz!
<BluesKaj> hmmm, well trappist I did the cmds , for upgrade the dist , but i'm still in KDE 3.5.3
<uniq> jacques: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<_martin> uniq: I have something under wlan0
<uniq> _martin: that's probably it then. did you try to configure it?
<_martin> uniq: no.. where would I configure it?
<BluesKaj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<uniq> _martin: alt+f2 'kdesu wlassistant'
<_martin> uniq: wlassistant not found.. what package is that under?
<uniq> _martin: is this dapper?
<trappist> BluesKaj: try again to do just 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', then log out and log back in
<uniq> _martin: if you have dapper, the package has the same name. 'wlassistant'
<_martin> uniq: breezy
<uniq> _martin: ah.. ok hang on, checking.
<GBK> where's synaptic's cache file?
<BluesKaj> I did logout and back in
<BluesKaj> ok , try again
<Doodluv> /var/cache/apt/archives
<uniq> _martin: try kmenu -> internet -> kwifimanager
<uniq> haven't used breezy for ages so i don't know how usable kwifimanager actually is though.
<uniq> GBK: as doodluv says, /var/cache/apt/archives, but it's not one file, it's a directory with all the downloaded files. :)
<GBK> uniq: thanx a mil. I'm backing up already!
<_martin> uniq: yeah.. that works. I have a window now.
<Doodluv> oh cache 'file' didnt catch that
<uniq> _martin: great, don't ask me how to use it, i have no clue :)
<_martin> uniq: righto. Thanks!
<GBK> doodluv: thanx!
<Doodluv> GBK: np
<Gun_Smoke> Looking for documentation on installing themes in kde.
<GBK> when selecting a file to compress, it ask to "compress as apt-move *something* what's the difference? which ones have the best compression for a usb stick?
<uniq> bzip2 is good.
<uniq> tar.bz2 if that's a option.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o uniq]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@63-229-1-188.tukw.qwest.net]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@d150-223-158.home.cgocable.net]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@84-72-46-172.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by uniq
<Gun_Smoke> What is the terminal command to bring up the extra option for kde graphics etc.. themes, icons time and such?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@87.113.91.34.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by uniq
<Gun_Smoke> I had it written down here someplace...........
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@84-73-113-24.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@tor/session/direct/x-04da8a40bb6a3c74 *!*@ip68-231-11-250.ph.ph.cox.net *!*@c-68-44-169-116.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb chris!*@* *!*@c-69-136-80-57.hsd1.pa.comcast.net %*!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by uniq
<trappist> Gun_Smoke: kcontrol?
<GBK> oh hog. now that I select a couple of files is asked for bzip, tar,gzip, zip.Which one is best?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o uniq]  by uniq
<Gun_Smoke> sounds right.
<uniq> GBK: bzip has best compression.
<trappist> GBK: tar doesn't compress. bzip2 will usually get you the best compression, but it also (usually) takes longer than gzip.  zip is for girls.
<gplfighter> lol @ trappist
<pyromaniactom> zip is for windows :p
<GBK> trappist: you have a dirty mind!
<trappist> well, tar will compress if you tell it to use bzip2 or gzip compression (j or z respectively)
<_martin> is there any documentation on the /etc/network/interface file anywhere? I need to configure it so I can swap between two networks now..?
<trappist> _martin: man interfaces ;)
<GBK> Oh well, will play a bit and see what gives me the best option
<gplfighter> idd
<gplfighter> true trappist
<_martin> trappist: arf. thanks.
<luke_> anyone get a memory leak with the fglrx drivers?
<pavel_> hellow everybody
<GBK> has anyone figured out how to play wmv files yet? I've read that Windows media player works with wine
<narvik86> vlc can open wmv
<pavel_> to plary wmv install xine and add codecs in /usr/lib/codecs
<pavel_> to play wmv install xine and add codecs in /usr/lib/codecs
<GBK> narvik86: mine only plays the sound
<uniq> GBK: you don't want windows media player on linux, codeine, kaffeine, xine, and mplayer are all much better than wmp.
<narvik86> and mplayer?
<luke_> anyone know how to fix a memory leak in fglrx?
<pavel_> mplayer doesn't play wmv (from .deb)
<Gun_Smoke> trappist:  Thanks that was it.  And why can't I drag a theme in?
<trappist> Gun_Smoke: probably hasn't been coded in.  make a feature request.
<Gun_Smoke> trappist:  uhhh. I don't know what that is.
<uniq> pavel_: with w32codecs it does.
<GBK> uniq: kaffeine don't play it either. never tried codeine, and synaptic have gxine only. is it the same?
<uniq> codeine is basically a much better interface to xine.
<Gun_Smoke> VLC has worked for just about everything I've needed to play
<pavel_> if you compile after you create folder in /.../codecs
<uniq> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trappist> Gun_Smoke: a feature request is when you request a new feature for an application
<Gun_Smoke> Oh, through whom?
<pavel_> does enybody knows how install ati drivers in kubuntu?
<trappist> Gun_Smoke: bugs.kde.org I think
<h3sp4wn> I know a number of different ways
<luke_> does anyone know how to fix the memory leak with the fglrx drivers?
<narvik86> pavel_: wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Gun_Smoke> trappist:  I'll check that out.. I looked all over kde-look.org for information on how to install themes, I can't figure it out.
<pavel_> I did this: didn't help
<uniq> gnite all.
<narvik86> mothod I is good, for me
<narvik86> gn8
<fabian_> hey guys... i updated from kde 3.5.3 to kde 3.5.4 and now I cannot "Unlock" my kicker-bar, is there any fix?
<h3sp4wn> luke_: Are you using the latest ones ?
<narvik86> h3sp4wn: he is using those from this tut wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<pavel_> I use the last one
<h3sp4wn> luke_: get the latest ones from ati.com sh ATI-blah.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<pavel_> 8.27.10
<trappist> Gun_Smoke: the tarball you downloaded should have a README file that includes installation instructions
<luke_> h3sp4wn how can i check what version i have?
<h3sp4wn> luke_: fglrxinfo (I think that is the name of it()
<pavel_> I know that. I have a lot of instructions and I still can't do this
<narvik86> h3sp4wn: what are your stets to install latest ati drivers?
<narvik86> steps*
<pavel_> I tried to make them for my sistem - its avalible to do and use ubuntu packadge
<h3sp4wn> narvik86: run the file you download --buildpkg ubuntu/dapper
<h3sp4wn> install the deb's it creates
<narvik86> thats all?
<pavel_> when I reboot system - OS works, but I have black screen
<Gun_Smoke> trappist:  its a tar.bz2 ... And Ark can't extract it?
<pavel_> I did this
<narvik86> do i need to remove actual drivers?
<pavel_> I genetated *.deb, install, install modules and then reboot
<pavel_> what mesa is?
<narvik86> pavel_: what modules?
<pavel_> there are kernel modules in one deb packadge
<narvik86> how to install them?
<GBK> back to compression. does not matter what compression I choose, it takes for ever. even a 2meg file still have not completed after about 3min. is that normal
<pavel_> use module assistant
<narvik86> h3sp4wn: maybe you have link to some howto? do i need to remove previous drivers?
<narvik86> pavel_: step by step please :)
<chuck1> laptop thief http://www.boind.com/fs.php?url=http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2061842890783782238
<pavel_>  Method 2 in your help
<Gun_Smoke> Trying to extract tar.bz2 I get this. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19965
<luke_> do you have to uninstall the old fglrx driver before installing the new one?
<pavel_> I don't know. May be there is a driver wich I install in setup
<pavel_> in installing kubuntu
<h3sp4wn>  narvik86: I never used a howto just ATI-driver-installer-whatever.run --help (which informed me you could build packages for dapper)
<pavel_> strange. I use kubuntu dapper...
<h3sp4wn> I think I may have built the kernel module manually (so as to use the highmem.h from the ubuntu patches
<h3sp4wn> fortunately I now have a nvidia card (we are talking the drivers before the ones you are trying to install)
<pavel_> may by I have to change something in xorg.conf?
<h3sp4wn> pavel_: Have you blacklisted fglrx (from the old version)
<narvik86> i have working ati drivers, but i want to be prepare for future :)
<pavel_> in  /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ? yes.
<h3sp4wn> do you get any build problems ?
<h3sp4wn> the module not compiling properly or anything ?
<Ademan> hey in qparted "set active" does that change the primary partition? or what?
<pavel_> I can't rebuild my kernel - I don't know how. Use make xconfig and
<pavel_> I don't know what to do next
<farous> pavel_: why do you want to rebuild your kernel
<pavel_> In one how-to they told me to rebuild the kernel. In log file of installetion fglrx there were information about install. And modules did't install properly
<h3sp4wn> Do you need anything else that is in restricted modules ?
<farous> pavel_: you need to rebuild your kernel to run the fglrx i am just trying to make sure i understand you properly
<h3sp4wn> farous: Why is that ?
<farous> h3sp4wn: why is what?
<farous> sorry i can not understand
<pavel_> I put there only DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
* ubahmapk is hibernating: Away at the moment
<h3sp4wn> pavel_: in /lib/modules/kernelversion/ do you have volatile
<farous> h3sp4wn: i have the fglrx driver running properly on one box. and am running the other box with 3-d accel using the opensource drivers
<farous> so am just trying to understand what pavel_ want so i can help him
<pavel_> what does volatile mean? My english isn't good
<h3sp4wn> farous: The latest version of fglrx ? .27 I think it
<DaSkreech> pavel_: It means not stable
<h3sp4wn> pavel_: its a directory I think the kernel modules will be in by default
<DaSkreech> pavel_: Likely to dissappear or change
<farous> pavel_: is installing the driver from the repos did not work for you
<farous> anyway i think you are in good hand here got to go anyway hope you can solve your prob
<pavel_> I can try but it can take some time. I think I tried and didn't work
<pavel_> I have some helps but they in russian...
<pavel_> my system is notebook with ati mobiliti 9200 (M9)
<h3sp4wn> pavel_: You don't need fglrx with a 9200 (radeon should give you acceleration)
<pavel_> You think that I don't have an acceleration?
<pavel_> How about direct rendering?
<Bbetto> osea que si hablara ingles me ayudarian?
<pavel_> My quake 1 works bad with default driver
<h3sp4wn> You should have direct rendering and acceleration - but fglrx will have put in diverts stopping 3d working at all
<draik> Bbetto, hay canales en espanol
<draik> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gplfighter> !es
<gplfighter> !es
<pavel_> In my kernel I have DRI
<pavel_> I played in NFS MW in this device (in win) and can't pay quake 1!...?...
<_martin> is there a way I can view all the machines, routers, hubs etc similar to a ping command?
<_martin> so it basically tells me whats on the network...
<pavel_> In this how-to (http://www.opennet.ru/base/X/dri.txt.html) show how to setup DRI with fglrx
<h3sp4wn> fglrx is not recommended for cards less than 9500
<pavel_> What fglrx do?
<pavel_> In information about this version said, that it support ati mob. 9200
<notech> actually not less than an 8500
<notech> and fglrx is the ati 3d driver
<pavel_> It's true and I need 3d...
<h3sp4wn> notech: radeon provides 3d for upto 9250 better than fglrx
<Raven301> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pavel_> What chip in 9250?
<pavel_> Thank you, ubotu
<BluesKaj> Hey guys, been tryinto upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 but i run into this problem as it tries the install the upgrades : http://pastebin.ca/121328
<BluesKaj> to install
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: What app does it relate to ? pastebin.ca is very slow from here
<lwizardl> can someone explain to me how I have links direct to the categories in my virtuemart cart section
<BluesKaj> it says my locale setting failed ...
<lwizardl> oops wrong window
<lwizardl> every few minutes i lose networking on my server box, any ideas what coul cause it
<BluesKaj>  h3sp4wn, LANGUAGE = "en_CA:en, LC_ALL = (unset),LANG = "en_CA.UTF-8"
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, warning: Please check that your locale settings, are supported and installed on your system.
<sigg3> anyone want to help a noob?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: What happens if you run sudo localegen ?
<kayleigh28> go on sigg3
<sigg3> I got the Ubuntu disk from a friend, and installed it, but I wanted KDE.
<sigg3> So I installed the Kubuntu-desktop package.
<gplfighter> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> how do I support and set my locale settings so
<sigg3> But it seems I
<BluesKaj> localegen: command not found h3sp4wn
#kubuntu 2006-08-08
<sigg3> sorry. Seems I'm still on GNOME?
<pavel_> do: apt-get install kubuntu-desctop
<kayleigh28> log out and then log in again and choose kde as your "session"
<gplfighter> select kde in our login screen
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: sudo locale-gen
<sigg3> ok, I'll try that
<sigg3> thx
<sigg3> :D
<kayleigh28> :-)
<kayleigh28> glad to help!
<kayleigh28> Maybe now I can throw a question to the floor.....
<kayleigh28> Has the nvidia driver issue been fixed yet under 6.06?
<h3sp4wn> what is the issue ?
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn,  en_CA.UTF-8... done, en_US.UTF-8... done, Generation complete.
<BluesKaj> does that mean it's fixed , h3
<kayleigh28> frequent hangs whilst using the 3d accelerated drivers
<kayleigh28> I've been running on the vesa drivers since may
<pavel_> what problem with nvidia driver?
<h3sp4wn> kayleigh28: On amd64 or 386 ?
<kayleigh28> 386
<h3sp4wn> nvidia hasn't released any new drivers since the release of dapper
<h3sp4wn> Maybe some of the stability problems could have been fixed in the dapper security kernels but its hard to say
<kayleigh28> WEll I wish they'd get a move on then!
<Hotwire> i'm using nvidia drivers fine in dapper, but i'm using amd64 so that may be the reason
<visik7> rtsp://a2047.v1412b.c1412.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1412/1_h264_350/1a1a1ae555c531960166df4dbc3095c327960d7be756b71b49aa1576e344addb3ead1a497aaedf11/wwdc_2006_1_350.mp4
<h3sp4wn> kayleigh28: which kernel are you running ? when was the last time you tried it ? - may is before the release of dapper so something may have been done prior to that
<visik7> anyone can open it ?
<londrox> wey
<londrox> alguien de madrid?
<h3sp4wn> kayleigh28: run uname -r (if you haven't tried it with 2.6.15-26 then something may have been done to fix it
<pavel_> Is there a list of servers with different languages?
<pavel_> Is there a list of servers with different languages?
<pavel_> Is there a list of servers with different languages?
<h3sp4wn> !russia
<ubotu> I know nothing about russia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> !rn
<ubotu> I know nothing about rn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pavel_> I will try ir - thanks
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<pavel_> !!!!!!!!Thanks!!!!!!!!!!:)
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!!!!!!Thanks!!!!!!!!!!:) - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Did that fix the locales problem ?
<dooglus> hi #kubuntu.  I just installed kubuntu.  after a few hours the panel at the bottom disappeared.  can I get it back?
<gplfighter> dooglus : yes
<dooglus> how?
<gplfighter> execute the command : kicker
<dooglus> I have kicker running already - should I kill it?
<gplfighter> yes
<dooglus> chris     5115     1  0 Aug07 ?        00:00:21 kicker [kdeinit] 
<Hawkwind> killall kicker && kicker
<dooglus> will this happen often?
<gplfighter> no
<gplfighter> i've never seen it before
<dooglus> killall kicker
<dooglus> um...
<gplfighter> ?
<tomaz> hey, anyone here with trouble to compile the new k3b?
<gplfighter> alt+f2 > konsole > killall kicker && kicker
<dooglus> it came back for a second when I ran 'kicker'
<tomaz> i get a checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation! For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log. Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!
<dooglus> but it's gone again.
<gplfighter> dooglus : strange
<gplfighter> someone with experience?
<tomaz> but when i run sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt libqt3-mt-dev libqt3-headers
<gplfighter> cu later people of kubuntu
<gplfighter> it is 00:44 here
<tomaz> i get Reading Data Packages. Ok. Building dependency tree. ok. libqt3-mt is the newer version. libqt3-mt-dev is the newer version. libqt3-headers is the newer  version.
<dooglus> no idea what time it is here
<gplfighter> dooglus : lol
<dooglus> the clock is on the panel which is hiding :)
<tomaz> 19:47 in brazil. o.o
<dooglus> it's dark out though
<gplfighter> :-)
<tomaz> (or 7:47 pm =P )
<gplfighter> i know
<dooglus> 00:44 here too
<gplfighter> here it is the 24h format
<gplfighter> dooglus : where?
<dooglus> .cz
<gplfighter> k
<gplfighter> Praag?
<dooglus> yes
<gplfighter> okay
* gplfighter lives in Belgium
<kristyon> since installing kubuntu dapper and kde 3.53 I cannot view some websites in konqueror correctly, such as diig.com and newsforge. also some images are blocked, any ideas?
<gplfighter> no
<gplfighter> i use ff
<boolka> Can anyone tell me the name of the app that works instead of a screensaver or perhaps part of one, that shows the summary of your computer: ie.  downloads ( speed/ %)  disk space, cpu , memory.... and it shows it on full screen not like gkrellem or karamba...I saw screenshots and themes of it somewhere and cant remember the name of it
<dooglus> maybe I need to login out and in again?
<tomaz> kristy: have you tried to update KDE to 3.4.5?
<tomaz> ops
<h3sp4wn> kristyon: disable adblock I can't remember how
<gplfighter> dooglus : you can tru
<tomaz> 3.5.4
<gplfighter> dooglus : you can try
<h3sp4wn> kristyon: Its somewhere in the settings (the adblocking thing is what is stopping them working)
<gplfighter> 3.5.4 was buggy here
<tomaz> kristyon, go to www.kubuntu.org and update your kde to the newer version
<tomaz> if i'm not mistaken, it's the 3.5.4
<h3sp4wn> 3.5.4 is the only version of kde (recently) I have used which has hard locked under any distro
<tomaz> hard locked?
<tomaz> what do you mean by that? o.o" (brazilian user, don't know english too well =) )
<h3sp4wn> crashed requiring power button or reset button
<kristyon> thanks, adblocking WAS the cause!
<tomaz> i'm using here about since the day that it was released
<tomaz> and no crash till now.
<tomaz> ^-^
<tomaz> maybe is there some app that you use that's causing the crash
<kristyon> anyone know which file contains info about whats in the systray?
<h3sp4wn> tomaz: amarok is only kde app I use really
<kristyon> sorry I mean where is the systray config file
<tomaz> the only kde app that caused crashes on me was KdeSvn
<tomaz> but since i apt-removed it , no crashes.
<Agios> I'm not sure there is a file for the systray.  I believe apps insert there while they are executing.
<tomaz> and me, =P , the 2 only programs that are non kde that i use is gimp, inkscape.
<tomaz> ppl, I'm going, hugs for all. u.u'
<Agios> or can anyway
<kristyon> I've got a few progs running in systray that I cannot remove
<Agios> configure that at the application level
<kristyon> whats the applet called that I can resize my screen with?
<kristyon> in suse You could do this with configure desktop but not here, how do I resize my display quickly?
<aseigo> krandrtray
<kristyon> is that the package name too?
<kristyon> nope its not
<kristyon> where do I find it?
<Uncle_Rodney> how to I configure k3b to be able to burn mp3s?
<kristyon> where do I find Krandrtray?
<aseigo> Uncle_Rodney: you need to install an mp3 encoder like lame
<aseigo> kristyon: it shoudl already be isntalled.. it's part of the kcontrol package
<aseigo> kristyon: go to the app menu,  Run Command, then type in krandrtray and hit enter
<aseigo> kristyon: it will appear in the system tray... and it will restart on next log in all by itself.. i usually set its systray icon to hidden (right click on the systray applet handle and select "configure systray")
<aseigo> kristyon: that way it doesn't get in my way but is always just a click away when i need it
<june> Hi I was wondering if there is a "better" way to install printers other than through the cups web interface
<Hawkwind> june: systemsettings
<Uncle_Rodney> aseigo: will apt-get install kcontrol do the trick?
<aseigo> Uncle_Rodney: yep.. if you don't already have it
<aseigo> june: the kde printer interface kicks ass
<angasule> hmm, /etc/ld.so.conf doesn't exist, and ldconfig doesn't include /usr/local/lib , isn't that kind of broken?
<aseigo> june: it does network scanning and supports just about any type of printing you might have, inc over samba
<Uncle_Rodney> aseigo: "nothing to install"
<aseigo> Uncle_Rodney: so you already have it =)
<aseigo> angasule: not sure /usr/local is supposed to be in the default environment
<aseigo> angasule: in fact, i'm pretty sure it isn't =)
<dooglus> is there a file in my home somewhere which gets sourced when kde starts?
<Uncle_Rodney> aseigo: K3B still cant read MP3s
<aseigo> Uncle_Rodney: ah.. hehe.. i was talking to kristyon about kcontrol not you =)
<Philip5> angasule: if ldconfig as a binary exist then it's still easy to set up
<angasule> isn't that the point of /usr/local ? to put stuff not belonging to the distro in there? why shouldn't ldconfig check in /usr/local/lib ?
<Uncle_Rodney> Any idea which package allows K#B to read MP3s?
<angasule> !mp3
<lib8264q> hello channel   can someone tell meis there i general program for transfereing files via irda with the kde desktop
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aseigo> angasule: because apps needing to link against /usr/local are expected to refer to that path explicitly in their linkage?
<aseigo> Uncle_Rodney: in k3b go under Settings -> Configure K3B
<aseigo> Uncle_Rodney: select the Programs page
<lib8264q> hello channel can someone tell me is there a general program for transfereing files via irda with the kde desktop
<aseigo> Uncle_Rodney: you'll see all the apps it knows about... and which ones are missing. install the missing ones
<june> also whats the cups admin password/uname
<Uncle_Rodney> aseigo: hrmmm.... no mp3-related apps listed....
<Hawkwind> june: Log in using the root login
<bimberi> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart". Also, see !cups
<lib8264q> !irda
<ubotu> I know nothing about irda - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aseigo> Uncle_Rodney: try installing lame.
<lib8264q> can someone tell me is there a program for  general transfere of  files using  kde ?
<lib8264q> using irda
<aseigo> lib8264q: over irda? i think that's device specific isn't it?
<aseigo> lib8264q: what kind of device are you trying to access via irda?
<lib8264q> well usually pc to pc ....
<Uncle_Rodney> aseigo: gottit working, libk3b2-mp3 was what was needed
<aseigo> hm.. interesting they bundle it as a completely separate package.. guess they have to =)
<lib8264q> is there not a general app for using  transfere of files  ? i cant see one  onywhere on kde
<visik7> how can I get h264 work on rtsp ?
<Uncle_Rodney> visik7: libxine-extracodecs
<cplusplus> hi i need java-runtime environment for kubuntu... aptget java ?
<Uncle_Rodney> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<cplusplus> jre?
<june> Hawkwind: you mean start firefox with sudo? or root/rootpassword when it prompts me? (i'm talking about using the web interface of course)
<cplusplus> Uncle_Rodney whats the name of the package jre?
<Uncle_Rodney> cplusplus: There's a few steps to setting up java, go to the link provided
<june> cplusplus: its ok, you don't need to know... no one cares about java
<june> i think its sun-something
<mighty-d> Does anyone knows if i can share some ntfs-3g partition using nfs ??
<ubuntu> hi
<Philip5> mighty-d: share should work but only as read only i think
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> I installed XGL/Compiz and everything is so awesome!
<mighty-d> im using fuse
<XVampireX> Hmm
<mighty-d> so i can write
<XVampireX> Is this a good channel to discuss it?
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, sorry I was away having some dinner ... yes the sudo locale-gen cmd fixed my problem...I now have KDE 3.5.4 installed , thx again :)
<mighty-d> here is my problem, i can see my ntfs partition being shared using #showmount -e host
<draik> XVampireX, you can discuss it here, but there are specific channels for XGL
<XVampireX> Hehe
<XVampireX> Anyways
<mighty-d> but when i try to mount it i can't do it
<XVampireX> How do I rotate the cube?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: My knowledge of locales is a bit sketchy - which is why I asked (thought it was maybe 60% chance it would work)
<dooglus> is there some applet I can use to see CPU load in real time on a kicker panel?
<draik> XVampireX, try ALT+<- or ALT+->
<XVampireX> Huh?
<XVampireX> Ah, ok
<draik> ALT left arrow or ALT right arrow
<XVampireX> doesn't work
<draik> CTRL
<BluesKaj> draik, i tried the Xgl chat , hardly anyone actually monitors the questions in there.
<XVampireX> Nope that doesn't work either :D
<BluesKaj> well h3sp4wn ., you were right it worked :)
<draik> BluesKaj, That's too bad. There should at least be a developer in that channel monitoring the questions to help others use what they have created
<dooglus> is there a file in my home somewhere which gets sourced when kde starts?
<draik> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Celeste> I am just on the live CD and I would need some help with the partitioning
<XVampireX> I have Compiz installed too
<BluesKaj> I spent 2hrs in there , ome day,draik
<Celeste> could anyone tell me what partitons I need?
<BluesKaj> one
<Celeste> I have one NTFS  partition on the HD for Windows XP (Primary, bootable)
<dooglus> Celeste: I use /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2 and /dev/hda3
<XVampireX> draik: I have effects enabled
<h3sp4wn> dooglus: I have got a line for .screenrc which shows cpu load 'caption always "%{= Yr}%c  %{= Y0}%-w%{= RY}%50>%n-%t%{-}%+w%{= Y0}%-38=%1` | %l"' - but I have not got it quite right
<Celeste> there are 40 GB of Unallocated space
<Celeste> ubuntu should get 15 GB
<Celeste> the rest should become FAT32
<draik> Celeste, you have to partition your drive accordingly. Be careful using QParted. Not too many happy turn outs
<BluesKaj> no one even acknowledged my question, draik
<dooglus> h3sp4wn: I want something for the kicker panel - I don't run screen locally, I run it only on remote machines
<Celeste> so 15 GB windows NTFS (existing)
<Celeste> so what partitions do I need now?
<Celeste> do I need to create a SWAP ?
<dooglus> Celeste: no, but it's a good idea to have a swap partition
<Kr4t05> Celeste: How much RAM do you have?
<Celeste> Kr4t05: 512
<Celeste> I want to have a SWAP partition
<Celeste> how can I tell kubuntu to use the one I create with Qtparted?
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Then, feel free to leave about 500MB for a swap.
<BluesKaj> 500Mb is lots for a swap
<h3sp4wn> I would use a gb of swap with 512Mb ram
<lib8264q> can u not use guided partitioning ? it should give you an idea
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Are you using the installer now?
<draik> I have a 2055MB Swap
<Celeste> yes Kr4t05
<draik> 3GB RAM, 2055MB Swap
<Kr4t05> Celeste: When you click Next, it will assume the mount points of your partitions, and you can change them, if need be.
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, how much if ya have 1Gig
<Celeste> ok
<lib8264q> 3gb and your using a swap ?????????
<Celeste> I will try it ...
<Celeste> Can I also use cfdisk for partitioning?
<Celeste> I like it more than Qtparted
<h3sp4wn> BlueKaj: Probably still a gb (more than that is a bit pointless) - I would say twice the ram until the swap becomes a gb - then leave it at that
<BluesKaj> 1gig RAM, how much swap is recomended ?
<Celeste> Qtparted gave me errors earlier on this Laptop
<Kr4t05> Celeste: If you want, but you can use the installer's guided partitioner, too.
<draik> lib8264q, I have used all of my RAM and some Swap
<Celeste> k
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Whatever works best for you. :P
<Celeste> Will come back in 5 mins
<Celeste> Thank you!
<BluesKaj> I'm using 600Mb swap , with 1 G of ram
<lib8264q> wonders wht your  running  that takes 3gb of ram .... and a swapfile
<Kr4t05> draik: You must be using some java apps, if all of your RAM is being munched. :P
<Dark_Oppressor> i recently installed VisualBoyAdvance with apt-get, then qtvba with the source and make install, but now running a file in VisualBoyAdvance automatically opens it in qtvba, is there a way to tell it to stop doing that?
<draik> Nope
<DarkKakashi7> evening, mind anyone help a noob with some really basic installation issues?
<draik> Kr4t05, I just had many things running at once
<mistik1> wohoo
<Celeste> Kr4t05: Primary or Logical for the Main Partition for kubuntu?
<draik> DarkKakashi7, what's your issue?
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Primary
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: If you are using loads of swap then you need more ram generally anyway
* mistik1 has done a little to stop fishing today ;-)
<Kr4t05> DarkKakashi7: feel free to ask.
<Celeste> are 15 GB ok for kubuntu ?  @ Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Is that bigger than 2GB? :P
<dooglus> BluesKaj: if you have lots of RAM then you won't need so much swap
<Celeste> yes
<Kr4t05> Celeste: It should be fine, if you manage your packages well.
<stummies> i have a problem I hope someone can help me with
<DarkKakashi7> draik: i have booted kubuntu 6.06 cd i'm installing and when i get to step 3 (keyboard config) it remains in "loading state"
<Kr4t05> Celeste: I've had mine on 13.4GB, so 15GB would be just fine. :)
<draik> stummies, what is your problem?
<DarkKakashi7> and never gives any option to choose from
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn,  is it necessary to increase to 1G of swap from 600Mb ?...I have 1G of RAM
<Celeste>      [Beginning]   [   End   ]   [ Cancel  ] 
<dooglus> Celeste: I have ubuntu and kubuntu both on a single 3.6GB partition.  15GB is plenty
<Celeste> where should the partition be?
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Beginnng
<Celeste> thx
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Yepper.
<Celeste> bootable?
<Celeste> sorry I am bothering you
<draik> DarkKakashi7, it will do that sometimes, but it will continue. Depending on your configuration, it may take a while. Also, depends on your available RAM and processor
<Celeste> Kr4t05: does it have to be bootable?
<stummies> my problem is i am trying to install a HP printer
<draik> DarkKakashi7, remember, you're running on RAM and Processor, it will take a while. You're not using the hard drive while using the LiveCD
<Ertain> Okay, this is weird.  In my /etc/fstab, my DVD+RW drive is set with the option "suid", yet I can't access it through a regular user.
<stummies> it gives an error saying either I dont have drivers or not enough privilages
<stummies> I verified I have drivers
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Are you running out of ram often / ever ?
<DarkKakashi7> my processor is an 2 Ghz AMD processor and 1Gb ram, yet it's been there for at least 10 min, is that normal?
<dooglus> Ertain: that's not weird.  suid is nothing to do with whether regular users can access files, it's to do with whether setuid bits on dvds are honoured or not
<BluesKaj> never noticed
<Kr4t05> stummies: did you add yourself to the list of users able to print, when you set up the printer?
<draik> stummies, are the driver(s) available in Linux's list?
<exmethix> hi q all
<visik7> I can't play this file http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/aug/wwdc_2006/m_wwdc_2006_350_ref.mov
<visik7> anyone ?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: I would say its fine then
<stummies> I cannot even get it to set up the drivers correctly, this error is right after I pick it from the list
<stummies> and yes, its is listed
<exmethix> i have read that there is a new ati driver out now
<Ertain> dooglus: Ah, good to know.
<stummies> do I need to be root to install it?
<Celeste> Could anyone tell me if the Kubuntu Partition has to be set to "bootable" in cfdisk??
<draik> DarkKakashi7, that is not normal. You might have a bad CD if it hangs there for that long
<exmethix> is ist possible to run xorg7.1 with it and use aiglx on a radeon 9800pro?
<dooglus> Ertain: see "man 8 mount" to learn about the mount options
<Kr4t05> !tell visik7 about restricted
<visik7> Kr4t05: I've all restricted installed
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Yes, it should be bootable.
<visik7> w32codecs included
<visik7> no way to play it
<visik7> with kaffeine with totem or with kmplayer
<Kr4t05> visik7: check that page for Quick Time files.
<visik7> with the 3 backend
<Celeste> Kr4t05: Could you please offer me 2 more minutes time?
<Kr4t05> visik7: There maybe a specific fix for that.
<Celeste> I still have the SWAP to create
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Sure thing, I'm not going anywhere.
<Celeste> :-)
<Celeste> thank you sooo much for helping me - I would not get it done otherwise
<exmethix> does anyone know the aiglx thing?
<Celeste> I  must choose the Type of the Partition now (in  cfdisk)
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Right, when you create that partition, just change the type to Linux-Swap or something like... I haven't used cfdisk in ages.
<DarkKakashi7> it's an kubuntu's original disk, mmm, guess i'll have to get another one then, thanx for the help guys d^_^
<Celeste> what number is it?
<Celeste> or what is the name?
<visik7> Kr4t05: no way
<Kr4t05> Celeste: I don't know off the top of my head. Just look for the word "swap"
<stummies> Do I need to be root to install a printer in Kubuntu?
<Kr4t05> visik7: Eh, no idea, m8
<Celeste> Kr4t05: I am still doing the main partition
<visik7> are u able to play it ?
<Kr4t05> !tell exmethix about xgl
<Celeste> Kr4t05: could it be Nr. 83 - Linux ?
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Yep
<Kr4t05> Celeste: That's fine.
<rus1> When I go in system settings and set my laptop to suspend to ram when I close the lid, it works perfectly. How can I make it do that manually - without closing the lid?
<Celeste> Kr4t05: Now the swap ...  Primary or logical ?
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Do you plan on having other partitions on that disc, besides the two for Kubuntu?
<Celeste> yes ...  Kr4t05 there is already ONE existing NTFS Partition of 15 GB
<Celeste> Kr4t05: and there will come one more  FAT32  for Data exchange
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Go with logical, just to be on the safe side. Normal ATA/IDE drives can't have more than 3 primary partitions.
<Celeste> there are only 2 at all
<Celeste> NTFS is primary
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Wait, let me think.
<Celeste> Linux Kubuntu is Primary
<Celeste> FAT32 will NOT get any operating system
<Celeste> and the SWAP is there ...
<DarkKakashi7> hey, guys, now that i think of it, is there a way once i have started the graphic interface to install kubuntu in text mode(command line i mean)
<Celeste> so 4 partitions at all
<Kr4t05> Celeste: FAT32 will still be a primary, regardless of whether or not there is an OS on it.
<Celeste> so I *must* make the swap logical?
<Celeste> I thought 4 primary partitions would work?
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Make all three "major" partitions and the swap logical.
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Normal IDE drives can't take more than 3 primary partitions.
<Celeste> Kr4t05: The NTFS partition already got an OS on it
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Also, it makes more sense to have your swap as a logical partition.
<Celeste> so I won't change this partition now
<Kr4t05> Celeste: No, look.
<Celeste> what would happen if I would let the  NTFS partition and the Linux partition primary?
<Ertain> I wonder if I can use the "mode=" option when mounting a UDF filesystem?
<Celeste> then I make the SWAP logical
<Celeste> and the FAT Primary
<Celeste> then I have 3 primary partitions
<Kr4t05> Celeste: You can make a logical partition, even after you have 3 primary,
<Celeste> and 1 logical for swap
<Celeste> so I make the FAT now
<Celeste> and then the SWAP at the end?
<Kr4t05> Celeste: If that's what you want. It should work,
<Celeste> ok
<Celeste> gimme a moment pls
<pablo> hi every one
<pablo> Does anybody knows who to make konversation to showme a list of all the channels in a server?
<Kr4t05> pablo: /list
<Celeste> What Number is FAT 32 in cfdisk??
<akuma_> Does anyone know of a good place to find an example of a client/server connection code in linux in C++?
<cplusplus> i need a winrar for kubuntu
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Look along the left side of the konsole, it's along there.
<pablo> thanks Ke4to5
<Celeste>  0B W95 FAT32
<Celeste>  0C W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Kr4t05> Celeste: 0B
<Celeste> ok
<visik7> Kr4t05:  are u able to play it ?
<Kr4t05> visik7: ?
<visik7> the mov
<Kr4t05> visik7: I haven't tried, one moment.
<hasmademethirsty> I'm having this reoccuring problem that really got to figure out... here's my pastbin  ...  http://pastebin.ca/121381
<Celeste> Kr4t05:  now the logical SWAP ... can It be too big??  Is it OK when I make a 1024 MB big SWAP ?
<Kr4t05> visik7: I wouldn't be able to play it right now, anyway. This is a fresh install of Kubuntu.
<visik7> mmm
<visik7> ok
<Kr4t05> Celeste: That's plenty.
<Celeste> plenty is good or bad?
<visik7> let me know if you'll be able to play it
<Celeste> I have that much free space
<Celeste> so if it is good I will use it
<Kr4t05> Celeste: It depends on what you plan to do.
<Ertain> cplusplus: Download "rar" (choose it in Adept) and use Ark.
<Celeste> big graphic works
<Kr4t05> Celeste: If you have that much left, use it.
<Celeste> k
<Kr4t05> Celeste: If you're doing graphics and such, it can't hurt to have a big SWAP.
<cplusplus> ark ok
<iamthedj> Anyone know of a good website that has an example of the nessesary commands for client/server type app? (Just need to connect together and pass data back and forth).
<Ertain> cplusplus: Or more conversely, choose "unrar" in Adept.  (Use the "free" one. ;-)
<cplusplus> ark is not in my PATH
<cplusplus> hm
<soulrider> hi
<draik> Hi soulrider
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> damn kopete, crashes everytime i open it
<Celeste> Kr4t05: http://sial.org/pbot/18832
<Ertain> cplusplus: Do you have Ark, first of all?  Have you installed it?
<Celeste> Kr4t05: is this OK to be written and used?
<cplusplus> yes
<cplusplus> its installed
<draik> soulrider, I couldn't connect last night or early this morning... turns out the cable wasn't plugged in all the way
<Ertain> cplusplus: Okay, try finding it with "whereis ark".
<cplusplus> i installed unrar
<cplusplus> now its working;)
<Ertain> Hooray. :-)
<Kr4t05> Celeste: sorry, I was AFK, what was that?
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> draik: happens to me
<Celeste> Kr4t05: thats the cfdisk output
<Celeste> Kr4t05: http://sial.org/pbot/18832
<Celeste> Kr4t05: can I use it like that?
<Ertain> So on a mounting directory, to view it or change it, the permissions of the directory have to bet set at mount time?  Or can they already be set before mounting?
<draik> soulrider, I have an old laptop... it's running Kubuntu. Primarily for Kopete, but also to be on certain channels that interest me
<Kr4t05> Celeste: That's fine.
<Celeste> Great!
<Celeste> Thank you very, very, veeerryyyy much Kr4t05 :-)
<Celeste> Kr4t05: I will install it now - so AFK for a while (or until the next problem)
<Kr4t05> Celeste: Be sure to [Write]  the partitions.
<Celeste> yeppers
<soulrider> i cant even open kopete
<soulrider> it just crashes
<soulrider> im gonan restart and see what happens
<iamthedj> lol why do people use the typical windows resolution for problems? (i.e. soulrider) lol
<visik7> sometimes works also in linux
<soulrider> kk, lets see3 what happens now
<DonL> Just thought I'd pop in. I'm downloading Kubuntu right now. I have a friend who's Windows just died, and I figured that KDE is easier to move to than Gnome from Windows.
<soulrider> crash! ^_^
<iamthedj> soul if that doesnt work, just delete your settingggs files
<iamthedj> soulrider delete your settings files, they were probably corrupted
<soulrider> uhm.. whera er they stored?
<soulrider> or somethign like that
<iamthedj> ~/.kopete I would imagine, or similar, maybe in ~/.kde/share/apps or similar
<iamthedj> dont remember offhand
<iamthedj> in my experiance, if a previously working linux app fails to start, its usually the settings files, KTorrent does this to me on occasion
<soulrider> i found out
<soulrider> that friggin ktorrent
<soulrider> isnt yupdated int he repos
<Kr4t05> DonL: If your friend is the type who likes nifty GUI effects then, he'll love KDE+XGL/compiz.
<Kr4t05> soulrider: apt-get install azureus :)
<iamthedj> XGL is BAD!!!!!!!!!
<soulrider> i hate azureus
<Kr4t05> iamthedj: And you say this because...?
<DonL> Kr4t05, not sure her pc is up to it.
<iamthedj> I develop OpenGL apps and most of them dont work in XGL
<soulrider> i deleted somehtign, wasnt my config
<soulrider> but now kopete works :P
<Kr4t05> iamthedj: Use a wrapper script.
<soulrider> wait
<soulrider> it just crashed
<soulrider> i think its msn
<draik> msn sux
<draik> I get logon issues with them all the time
<Kr4t05> Lets not get into a flame war.
<DonL> draik, is amsn any better?
<Kr4t05> DonL: What kind of hard ware does she have?
<draik> and then I can't even log back in for a while
<Kr4t05> CPU, RAM, and GFX,
<iamthedj> soulrider have  you tried gaim? I hate kopete, love gaim, you should give it a shot
<DonL> Kr4t05, not sure. I work with her and she lives a few km's from here, so I haven't seen it. If I ask her, she won't know.
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Okay.
<soulrider> i have
<soulrider> in windos actually
<soulrider> bu i prefer kopete
<Kr4t05> You may want to help her out with the driver installation. If she doesn't know which GFX chipset she has, it could be a problem.
<iamthedj> soulrider gaim in windows is buggy, have you tried it in nix?
<soulrider> not yet
<DonL> Kr4t05, maybe I'll have to take a few versions there, and use the one that works. She doesn't know anything about hardware. Told me she just wants something that works. Not sure if she's a candidate for linux or not, but she sure is sick of viruses.
<soulrider> hang on, ill talk when commercials come
<soulrider> medium is on :P
<soulrider> kk, commercials
<soulrider> i havnt tried GAIm in linux yet
<soulrider> i used it for a while in windows
<soulrider> i liked it but dunno.... it felt like it wa pretty demanding for an IM app
<soulrider> ii think i might use Miranda IM
<DonL> soulrider, I've got it but my son is the only one that uses it when he has friends over. He says it's not as cool as msn in windows, but it works, and has never crashed.
<iamthedj> well gaim sometimes gets code contributions from the guys that work on Trillian, helping to get aim and msn, etc.., services running when a new update to the service breaks and such
<soulrider> i dont like msn in windows lol
<soulrider> its so slow
<jim> hello, i am new to this (just learning) but i just downloaded slib.tar.bz2, how do i install it?
<soulrider> icon set ?
<iamthedj> jim: what is it?
<soulrider> i just purged kopete
<soulrider> ill reinsatll it
<jim> my mistake it is slibo.tar.bz2 it is a chess game
<iamthedj> jim: the normal way to install something, assuming thats a source code tarball is unpack it and type ./configure && make && make install
<soulrider> how can i know what the version of an app in the repos is via CLI ?
<iamthedj> jim: you will probably need to sudo that
<iamthedj> for the make install to have proper permissions
<iamthedj> jim: normally you want to look for the .deb  packages so you can just right click them and install in seconds
<jim> i just opened terminal and typed sudo ./configure && make && install and it returned ./configure command not found
<iamthedj> you need to be in the source folder of the package you extracted
<Hawkwind> jim: That means there is no configure script
<Hawkwind> jim: Or you need to be in the correct directory
<ro3> i notice on such sites as kdelook they have themes for kde , how would i install one of those
<iamthedj> it might not be a source package either, there is usually a read me of sorts telling you what you need to do
<Kr4t05> jim: Always 'dir' and see, first.
<DonL> Off to make dinner. Nice chatting, folks!
<soulrider> its msn whats crashing kopete
<vigilant_> :)
<iamthedj> trying to find a good client/server basic C++ example, just needs to establish a connection between two apps and send data between them, anyone know of a good website for this?
<Kr4t05> iamthedj: www.pastebin.ca?
<Celeste> Kr4t05?
<ro3> how to i get tranaparency in kde
<Celeste> Kr4t05: The Kubuntu installer did not like what I made with "cfdisk"  (unknown type errors)  so I had to create it again with the QTParted program that came up with the installer
<Celeste> Kr4t05: there is just one question:
<Celeste> Kr4t05: how can I make a partition BOOTABLE in Qtparted?
<zanoni> bonjour/bonsoir
<HaDeS> wenas
<ro3> HELLO!!!!
<ro3> how to i get tranaparency in kde
<Celeste> Can anyone tell me how to make a partiton *bootable*  in QTparted (in the installer)
<HaDeS> :P
<DrBair> ro3: you need to use a composite manager of some sort
<DrBair> ro3: unless you are using XGL, there aren't any good options
<DrBair> ro3: although xcompmgr isn't bad with nvidia cards
<bcron> Celeste: I don't have that installed but why not make your partitions with QT and when you are done toggle the bootable flag in cfdisk?
* ubahmapk_not_rea is awake.
<HaDeS> .
<lens_> http://pastebin.ca/121381 <---- some one look at this for me, I would appreciate it.
<lens_> *can someone*
<Kr4t05> lens_: sudo
<lens_> just sudo make?
<Kr4t05> lens_: yep
<lens_> awesome, thanks!
<Lynucs_Newbie> Hello
<lens_> it's funny how the hardest problems have the easiest answers. :^)
<Kr4t05> lens_: make sure you apt-get build-essential
<lens_> ok, I knew enough to do that part.
<lens_> man, I have like 10 apps I've been to install, I know what I'm doing tonight, .. staying up till 2am or something lol.
<Kr4t05> lens_: Are you sure you can't get them from the repos, or as .deb?
<lens_> KR4t05... I'm quite certain I tried that, but it wouldn't hurt to double check.
<cwraig> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<lens_> Kr4t05... still won't compile :^(
<Sanne> lens: also check on packages.ubuntu.com
<lens_> ok thanks.
<Sanne> lens: what packages do you need to install?
<damian_> !linux-sucks
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-sucks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lens_> sanne, there's like 10 of them, it's artiificial intellegence programs.
<Sanne> lens: oh, sounds special :) But check nevertheless, just to be sure.
<lens_> k I am :)
<Sanne> :)
<Sanne> lens: other than that, your make error might be some inkompatibility between your compiler version and the sources, maybe some now gcc version is more picky abotu some error. I would try a different gcc, if applicable, or, if this doesn't help, ask the developers for this program for help.
<sophie_> hello all have wquick how do configure arts do work properly with firefox
<Sanne> lens: you can install several compiler version in parallel (in case you don't know)
<Ireclan> More printing difficulties.
<soulrider> edgy is listed there, is ti available for downlaod already ?
<Ireclan> I managed to get the driver for my printer to install, but when it prints, any graphics which have text laid over it results in a big white box around the text.
<Ireclan> Is it a driver problem?
<Ireclan> Also, images are not being printed in the right spots on the page.
<Ireclan> I tried all other drivers available for my model. All produce the same problem.
<Sanne> soulrider: I think you can try the developer verions of edgy already
<vigilant_> help!
<vigilant_> how do i make my kubuntu let me play my favourite game (blood bowl) which is running on a java 1.4.2 platform?
<vigilant_> i ran adept
<CheeseBurgerMan> vigilant_: What package did you install?
<vigilant_> but when i tried to install the java support it crashed
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try apt-getting the package.
<vigilant_> cheeseburger: i tried to install a package sun java5
<vigilant_> i looked at the details and it looked like sun asking me if i accepted their licence agreement
<vigilant_> but there was no ok button
<plugs> If i buy a new hard drive and install kubuntu the same way i did on my current hard drive, will i be able to just take the entire contents of the current hard drive and overwrite the other drive with them and have it work the same?
<vigilant_> how do i apt-get a package?
<Ireclan> Seriously, though, is there another driver I should try?
<CheeseBurgerMan> vigilant_: sudo apt-get install <package>
<vigilant_> oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> plugs: I don't see why not, if you can get the bootloader working.
<vigilant_> what does it do?
<CheeseBurgerMan> vigilant_: It installes the package from the command-line
<vigilant_> aha
<soulrider> vigilant_: you got a link fr that game
<soulrider> or screenshots?
<plugs> score.
<vigilant_> www.fumbbl.com
<vigilant_> its a board game
<plugs> there arent any secret system files that wouldnt get copied or anything?
<vigilant_> kind of like .. hmm.. american football, with dwarfs and elves
<vigilant_> and blood!
<vigilant_> lots of it
<vigilant_> seriously fun
<vigilant_> im so glad it works in linux XD
<vigilant_> this is my first day with kubunt and im never going back to windows!
<Dasnipa`> lol
<vigilant_> kubuntu
<Dasnipa`> amen
<vigilant_> seriously its so cool
<Dark_Oppressor> when i run screensavers that are supposed to use a capture of my desktop, they show some generic image of a monitor with a flame, how do i fix this?
<vigilant_> im gonna be a missionary
<Dasnipa`> Dark_Oppressor, its a setting in the screensavers
<soulrider> vigilant_: i installed it less than a week ago
<Dasnipa`> something like screen capture or something
<CheeseBurgerMan> vigilant_: http://shipit.kubuntu.org/ <-- People are more likely to take a professional looking CD than a home-burnt one with 'Kubuntu' scrawled on it. :)
<soulrider> and im completelly in lvoe with it already
<vigilant_> hehehe
<vigilant_> cheeseburgerman: I got one of those cool cds
<vigilant_> from a buddy who had them
<soulrider> i think im gonna order one
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah. :)
<vigilant_> both flavours ubuntu and kubuntu
<soulrider> cool
<CheeseBurgerMan> I apt-get upgraded from Breezy. :)
<vigilant_> the ubuntu cd i forgot somewhere so went with kubuntu
<Dark_Oppressor> Dasnipa`: i know, i have the grab desktop image setting enabled in such screensavers, but they still dont use my desktop
<Dasnipa`> hrms
<Ireclan> Anyone here have an HP Deskjet 832C?
<Ireclan> Printer, that is.
<BluesKaj> <---hp deskjet 3520
<adam_> Anyone here get the i810 video driver to work on an ASUS mobo? Mine crashes on shutdown/logout.
<larson9999> i wonder if someone here has time to test something for me.  i used kubuntu for a while but kept encountering to many quirky things for my taste(i like the distro tons but for my particular system things just seemed off)  well, one of the things that was quirky on ubuntu is that paulharvey.com could only play until 10:40 and then shut down.  i'm now using fc5 and don't have the problem.  i had someone test this in kubuntu to verify
<larson9999>  it when i got the error.  i wonder if someone would test it again and see if it's still and issue in kubuntu paulharvey.com the monday noon will do
<soulrider> who of you ordered kubuntu CD's?
<Ireclan> Me.
<Ireclan> 5 Kubuntu, 5 Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu hates Paul Harvey :)
<larson9999> errrr, what happened to the rest?  oh well.  would someone mind seeing if the monday noon audio of paulharvey.com works to completion?
<CheeseBurgerMan> larson9999: I'm playing it, but I don't think I have the wma codec installed.
<CheeseBurgerMan> reword: Trying to play it
<soulrider> is safe right?
<larson9999> CheeseBurgerMan: it takes about 10 seconds to start here
<soulrider> and i know they wont charge anything... right?
<soulrider> adnw hata bout privacy?
<soulrider> i never ordered anything :P
<larson9999> CheeseBurgerMan: but you need the codec it's wmv
<damian_> has anyone tried to send data to /dev/dsp?
<CheeseBurgerMan> larson9999: Well, I'm also downloading updates to Kubuntu, and was streaming other stuff.
<Ireclan> Kubuntu is safe, soulrider. Trust me.
<os2mac_> famous last words
<CheeseBurgerMan> soulrider: if you're worried, then download the ISO and burn it yourself.
<damian_> soulrider: Ubuntu charges $5 per package you download
<Ireclan> They charge NOTHING. Not a cent.
<larson9999> Ireclan: that's what all the identity theives say
<Ireclan> But I'm no identity theif, you see.
<Ireclan> Just a frustrated Kubuntu user.
<Ireclan> Who REALLY wishes his printer would work.
<larson9999> Ireclan: bummer no printer
<jott> damian_: what do you want to do with /dev/dsp ?
<larson9999> what kind of printer?
<Ireclan> HP DeskJet 832C
<larson9999> Ireclan: hmmm, i've always had success wih hp. but i always use laser
<larson9999> Ireclan: network printer?
<damian_> jott: send data to /dev/dsp
<damian_> it makes a sound
<damian_> it sounds cool
<damian_> lol
<jott> damian_: right.. its a raw streaming device
<Ireclan> The driver for it installed after I did the magic "cleanup" command from Konsole, but it is not printing things correctly.
<damian_> i just thought that was interesting
<Sanne> Ireclan: in casr youdidn't check this already: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_832C
<os2mac> Ireclan... it's all free... not a cent. and even the stamped CD's are free
<jott> damian_: you have to provide data with correct samplerate/bit depth to it
<Ireclan> Yes, I know, os2mac.
<soulrider> i think im gonna order a CD :P
<jott> damian_: you could ofcorse also do something like dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp ;)
<larson9999> the ship it thing is what i like about *ubuntu.  well the idea that they'd do that.
<os2mac> Ireclan I have a photosmart printer and use it just fine...
<os2mac> matter of fact I am even using it as a remote printer.
<Kr4t05> jott: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp is more fun.
<larson9999> Ireclan: not printing correctly?  is it pixelating the printouts?
<CheeseBurgerMan> larson9999: Funny, I like that I can just download and burn my own Linux CD in a couple hours max, and not have to wait days for it to ship.
<soulrider> where do they get the money to ship stuff from ?
<os2mac> donations.
<jott> Kr4t05: too much pipes ;) its like   cat bla.diff | patch ;)
<damian_> whatis urandom
<damian_> is that a random number generator
<larson9999> CheeseBurgerMan: you must have missed where i said or that they'd do that.  the idea that a distro would even ship for free is awesome.  i haven't ordered a cd because i don't need one.  but if i were stuck on dialup that would rock.
<Kr4t05> damian_: something of the sort.
<BluesKaj> never say never
<os2mac> everytime a new version comes out I order 5 and give them away....
<jott> damian_: pseudo random .. really pseudo ;)
<soulrider> lol
<Ireclan> No. Any text is printed inside a white box, even if it is overlaid by an imagge.
<soulrider> i convicned a friend to isnatll dapper :)
<Ireclan> *Image.
<CheeseBurgerMan> larson9999: Yeah, the idea is good, I just wouldn't want any distro to only offer that.
<Boxy_Brown> anyone have a few minutes to help with the dreaded bcm4318 network card?
<Ireclan> Also, parts of images are not printed.
<larson9999> CheeseBurgerMan: i don't think we're in danger of free CDs being the only method of installing any distro
<larson9999> Ireclan: sounds to me like the driver is wrong.
<CheeseBurgerMan> larson9999: Me neither, but if you ever find one, let me know so I can email the guy(s) doing it. ;)
<Ireclan> This is using any driver for my model of printer.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Boxy_Brown: I can try. I've got one of those cards.
<Ireclan> Should I use a driver from a different model?
<Ireclan> Or should I download HPs' official driver?
<larson9999> Ireclan: huh.  i had similar issues a long time ago with a printer.  i finally found a driver that worked.
<larson9999> Ireclan: if hp has a driver, i'd try that first.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Boxy_Brown: Hold on while I find the link which helped me.
<BluesKaj> that driver is listed in the hardware section of printer setup
<jott> Ireclan: check http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<Ireclan> I just looked.....HPs' driver is the same as the one I currently have installed.
<BluesKaj> I've seen it , since I was looking for a driver in the list HP Deskjet 3520
<Ireclan> Would you guys/gals like to know what I'm trying to print?
<Ireclan> KDE Application Handbooks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Congrats on (at least trying to) read the docs. That's more than I usually do. :P
<Ireclan> I'm trying to learn all about the OS before I start screwing with it, you see...
<jott> Ireclan: section: how to setup a printer? ;) scnr
<Ireclan> Are their online versions of the Application Handbooks?
<jott> Ireclan: what model you have? take a look at the http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi and check your printer..
<Ireclan> *there
<Ireclan> errrrm........
<Ireclan> <Ireclan> Are their online versions of the Application Handbooks?
<Sanne> Ireclan: for KDE apps, this might help: http://kde.org/documentation/
<Sanne> Ireclan: for Kubuntu, try this: http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ireclan: Or maybe khelpcenter
<BluesKaj> Ireclan, are you using the hpijs printer driver ?
<Ireclan> Yep.
<Ireclan> Exactly.
<Ireclan> So, should I just try a driver until one works, regardless of model?
<mistik1> wireless?
<BluesKaj> hmmm, it works ok for me but my printer's  on a windows network and I finally made kubuntu able to print to it
<BluesKaj> no , use HP drivers
<mistik1> Boxy_Brown: You get your card fixed?
<Boxy_Brown> nope
<mistik1> Boxy_Brown: this is for the wireless card right?
<Boxy_Brown> I'm using the bcm43xx driver, and I can configure the card and see networks, just can't connect to any
<Boxy_Brown> yeah
<Boxy_Brown> encryption or otherwise
<mistik1> ok,  gimmie a few minutes to setup myself, too hot in here
<driz> hi i need to remove wine completely from my computer and all the programs that i installed using it?
<driz> I tried #weinehq but no one is helping
<BluesKaj> good luck driz , I tried but it sticks like shit to a blanket
<tobias_> how do i make kubuntu overwrite files from a zip archive?
<tobias_> I got this folder with my java game in it, version 8.3, to update it i need to unpack a zip file into the folder and overwrite the files that are in the updated archive
<driz> BluesKaj: LMAO wow that sucks man, i want it OUT!!!
<Jucato> driz: you can try this: go to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows and run "wine uninstall.exe" to uninstall whatever you have installed through wine
<jott> tobias_: ark should do fine there...
<BluesKaj> yeah driz, I tried dumping it with synaptic and adept as well as rm cmds ...no luck
<XVampireX> Is there any decent system load graph like in gnome on KDE?
<Jucato> driz: or you could just uninstall wine, the just delete the whole ~/.wine thing
<XVampireX> not ksysguard, something else, less techy :P
<tobias_> jott: I am using ark
<jott> tobias_: and extract does not let you overwrite?
<tobias_> jott: it says it found the same files in the directory as i was trying to unpack so it doesnt bother unpacking them
<Jucato> XVampireX: how about the System Monitor kicker applet?
<tobias_> jott: nope
<driz> Jucato: is that annoying folder still going to be in my application's bar
<tobias_> is it something i should do in a settings thing on ark?
<XVampireX> Jucato where?
<Jucato> applications bar? you mean K Menu? You can delete it manually if it sticks...
<mistik1> Boxy_Brown: Here is the thing, I never got the bcm43xx driver to work at all on several boxes I tried, however using ndiswrapper worked flawlessly, care to try ndiswrapper?
<damian_> ksysguard is techy?
<Jucato> XVampireX: Kicker (KDE Panel), right click on the panel > Add Applet to Panel > System Monitor
<XVampireX> Jucato: I don't see system monitor :P
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> wait
<olen> hello all
<Jucato> sorry
<Jucato> system guard...
<tobias_> :)
<XVampireX> That's something I want to avoid :D
<jott> tobias_: go to settings and activate "overwrite"
<tobias_> jott; thanx!
<Jucato> XVampireX: try it first. it's a graphical Panel applet
<jott> tobias_: so settings -> configure ark -> extraction -> overwrite files
<XVampireX> Jucato: I know, I messed it up though...
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato>  @_@
<XVampireX> Jucato: I removed the 2 panels, I didn't need 2 panels
<tobias_> jott: it worked
<tobias_> :D
<XVampireX> And it looked really bad on the eyes
<XVampireX> Sorry :P
<Jucato> ok...
<tobias_> soon i will be smashing my friends heads on the field of blood bowl!
<Jucato> XVampireX: how about installing KSensors? it runs in the system tray
<XVampireX> Oh, yeah
<XVampireX> Where is it?
<Jucato> hmm... let me check
<Jucato> XVampireX: universe repos
<mistik1> Boxy_Brown: ping
<XVampireX> ksensors package?
<Jucato> that's the name
<XVampireX> Thanks ^_^
<Jucato> it's also going to install lm-sensors, btw
<Jucato> but KSensor is less "pretty" than System Guard
<XVampireX> Yeah
<XVampireX> We'll see
<Ireclan> What do you know, it's Jucato.
<Jucato> it's one of the default utilities installed in MEPIS that I liked :-D
* Jucato waves hi
* Ireclan waves back.
<tobias_> jott: i was wrong it didnt work, i got a strange error from the unpacking program
<jott> XVampireX: install kicker-applets and use system monitor its just simple bargraphs without history ;)
<jott> tobias_: ..hmm.. never used ark ... so.. maybe a bug? ;)
<XVampireX> Ah, neat
<Jucato> jott: system monitor applet is different from system guard applet?
<tobias_> joyy
<jott> tobias_: you could install unzip
<jott> Jucato: yes..
<tobias_> jott: probably but the bug report thing didnt work either this time strange stuff
<tobias_> aha
<Jucato> err.. gotta try that...
<tobias_> I will!
<Jucato> installing kicker applets!!!
<jott> tobias_: then you can use it from command line
<Boxy_Brown> sry mistik, actually I have tried ndiswrapper, with both bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5a.inf, however when I modprobe it my NIC doesn't show up
<jott> tobias_: just like "unzip bla.zip" ;)
<Boxy_Brown> I've used fwcutter for those drivers and wl_apasta.o
<tobias_> jott cool
<jott> tobias_: i can also recommend mc (console) / krusader .. very good nc / total commander clones
<XVampireX> That's also ugly >_<
<jott> tobias_: they also support unzipping...
<tobias_> my friend installed konqueror is it like that too?
<jott> tobias_: no konqueror is more like "explorer" in windows terms and krusader is a twin-panel file manager like totalcommander/windows commander/norton commander/midnight commander and whatever ;)
<id_> hello
<tobias_> mmm
<tobias_> i like windows commander
<Jucato> XVampireX: it was actually System Monitor that I was talking about... not System Guard :-D
<jott> then install krusader ;)
<tobias_> on my way :)
<XVampireX> Jucato: Ah, it's ugly :P
<Jucato> XVampireX: System Monitor is installed and enabled by default in MEPIS, so that's what I saw
<id_> I hate to say, but Total Commander is still much better
<jott> id_: you are right but krusader makes huges progresses
<jott> id_: although krusader has the power of kio
<jott> id_: in that sense it beats tc ;)
<Jucato> XVampireX: well, better than System Guard, eh?
<tobias_> seems like i have killed adept, or at least made it not able to install anything cus all the buttons are grey on the top?
<XVampireX> Jucato: no
<XVampireX> I want something with smooth lines like in gnome
<jott> tobias_: you probably running it as user not as root ..
<id_> Jucato: run apt
<tobias_> aha
<Jucato> id_: ???
<id_> sorru
<id_> sorry
<id_> tobias, not jucato
<Jucato> :-D
<id_> ;)
<XVampireX> How's scribus?
<tobias_> :)
<mistik1> Boxy_Brown: Well if the bcm43xx module was loaded while trying ndiswrapper then it would NOT work at all
<Boxy_Brown> no I removied bcm43xx first
<mistik1> so you need to blacklist the bcm43xx driver and reload ndiswrapper
<tobias_> is there a way to see running programs? cus it says i allready have a version of adept running so i cant change stuff
<Boxy_Brown> whenever I try ndis I modprobe -r bcm43xx, blacklist it and reboot
<tobias_> id: but when u said "run apt" did u mean it would fix it in console maybe?
<tobias_> cus console cant find the command
<CheeseBurgerMan> tobias_: run 'ps aux | grep adept' -- that should show you if you have adept running.
<Healot> if you get "grep adept" only, then it is not running :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, right.
<Jucato> tobias_: or press Ctrl+Esc and search for either "adept", "apt-get", or "dpkg"
<tobias_> ahh
<june> are there any good "windows XP" themes for kde? (both qt themes and KWM themes, hopefully matching too) (ALSO what is KDE's default window manager called anyways?)
<CheeseBurgerMan> june: I know that there's a KDM theme for XP, I'm not sure about any of the others. Have a search at http://kde-look.org
<Healot> june, get Windows XP then, hohoho
<june> CheeseBurgerMan: i've been there for a while :-p
<CheeseBurgerMan> Come to think of it, you didn't ask for a KDM theme...so I don't really know, but can give you a link. ;)
<tobias_> the ps aux thing showed nothing after i used the ctrel+esc and found adept-notify and killed it, it only showed funny numbers. lets see if i can start adept now :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh.
<CheeseBurgerMan> june: OK, let me do some searching then. :)
<june> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks, i found a couple vista themes, one of which i'm gonna try out...
<june> but so far no xp
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> who in their right mind wants that crap
<nnn0> :)
<rikioh> is there anyway to view a movie that uses the vodei codecs thru linux?
<mistik1> you would be shocked to know how many *needs* it
<nnn0> xp is so ugly compared to kde
<nnn0> why not make kde look nice instead
<nnn0> :)
<Jucato> maybe KDE should have a new default look, something to make it less look like XP... :-(
<rikioh> is there anyway to view a movie that uses the vodei codecs thru linux??
<Kyral_Laptop> ....wazzat supposed to mean?
<XVampireX> Jucato: agreed
<XVampireX> Did I already say I made it look like gnome here?
<mistik1> nnn0: I may agree with you as a die hard linux user, however I have found the need for it in deploying linux to others, It can mean the difference between getting nothing at all done monday morning because your staff is busy being shocked out of their minds
<Healot> Plastik for XP .NET theme
<Jucato> XVampireX: nope. ehehe
<Kyral_Laptop> dude move the GNOME Panel to the bottom and wham "XP like"
<Jucato> but I don't mean make it look like GNOME
<Healot> isn't Plastik installed by default?
<nnn0> :)
<Jucato> I meant, maybe make KDE have a default look of its own
<XVampireX> Jucato: Well, now you know that it does
<Kyral_Laptop> it does....
<Jucato> if GNOME was able to make a unique identity for itself, so can KDE
* nnn0 current desktop http://nnn0.net/snapshot.png (i know i know :)
<rikioh> guess nobody knows how :(
<XVampireX> gonna make a pic and publish
<Kyral_Laptop> and who keeps the default theme anyway?
<CheeseBurgerMan> june: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12330 <-- Try that.
<BluesKaj> rikioh, it's a scam , check this out : http://www.vladd44.com/video/vodei.php
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: I sure don't :-D
<Jucato> But you'd be surprised at how many judge KDE to be "XP-like" because of the default theme
<june> thanks CheeseBurgerMan: i've been afk
<rikioh> i know its a scam blues but even to fix it you have to install an older version of the codecs and change some stuff around.... the codec install is xp only
<rikioh> well
<rikioh> .exe only
<rikioh> sorry
<CheeseBurgerMan> june: It's OK, I wouldn't have noticed if you'd said something -- I'd have been in Google. ;)
<june> i love gnome, but I've been told time and time again that KDE is far more like XP, so its what i chose to replace XP on my mother's machine
<XVampireX> http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/3601/kubuntu2za8.png
<Jucato> I don't have any toolbars to show. They're all hidden by default
<Jucato> :-D
<nnn0> ehehehe
<nnn0> XVampireX: we made kubuntu look like ubuntu :D
<XVampireX> yup
<nnn0> lol
<Jucato> hmm...
<XVampireX> nnn0: you made it look less like ubuntu
<rikioh> blueskaj you got any ideas on what i can do in linux to view it? cuz theres no linux version of vodei
<Jucato> I think I might have a similar screenshot
<nnn0> i guess
<Jucato> i have to upload it first
<rikioh> so i cant really install a codec fix file thats an exe and expect it to work
<Jucato> one thing KDE won't be able to "emulate" natively is the Applications menu.
<mistik1> nnn0: I may be a bit more minimalist than you ;)
<nnn0> :)
<BluesKaj> maybe you can try to strip the the compressed files by using "tovid 2.8"..its a video to dvdconvereter
<nnn0> i like those dark colors
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Really? You haven't seen my setup. :P
<XVampireX> Jucato: And Places and System
<XVampireX> Actually
<XVampireX> It already does
<BluesKaj> converter
<XVampireX> Just needs something
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: You were able to put words in the Panel? Like "Applications, Places, System"
<Lynucs_Newbie> Anyone ever installed Kubuntu 5.10 from the liveCD?
<Jucato> XVampireX: that's why I said "natively" :-D
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Yes.
<XVampireX> Jucato: no it just needs the names
<Jucato> Lynucs_Newbie: you can't. there's no installer
<XVampireX> And that's it
<nnn0> kubuntu 5 was one lice cd and one install cd
<nnn0> live cd
<june> I had no idea there was a live CD for 5.10
<XVampireX> 6 is desktop cd
<Lynucs_Newbie> can you point me in the direction of a one disk installer?
<nnn0> donno if you can install from the live cd at all
<XVampireX> can't
<Lynucs_Newbie> really
<Jucato> Lynucs_Newbie: Kubuntu 6.06 LTS
<XVampireX> only in dapper
<Lynucs_Newbie> thank you
<Lynucs_Newbie> i'll remember
<nnn0> yeah the new one is live and install on one cd
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/5776/navbg1zl3.png
<Lynucs_Newbie> I am already 500 megs over my Bandwidth limit; ehh what the fuck
<Lynucs_Newbie> thanks
<Lynucs_Newbie> Can you give me the ISO link?
<june> Lynucs_Newbie: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<Lynucs_Newbie> Thats for CD not DVD; right?
<june> yep
<nnn0> ubuntu ?
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: cool! how did you to that?!?!
<Lynucs_Newbie> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Note that that link is for Ubuntu, not Kubuntu. If you want KDE you'll have to download the Kubuntu CD.
<june> i honestly reccomend torrenting it
<june> faster downloading
<june> error checking
<CheeseBurgerMan> Lynucs_Newbie: Or install it separeately afterwards.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Let me see if I can find the applet.
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks!!!
<Lynucs_Newbie> Can you give me a torrent/ link to a copy of KUBUNTU that is ont ONE disk, take note ***>>>KDE<<<***
<june> Lynucs_Newbie: what made you choose KDE if you're a  "linux newbie" ?
<june> but sure
<june> i'm jsut a gnome advocate :-)
<Jucato> Lynucs_Newbie: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php choose your mirror
<Lynucs_Newbie> I am not a complete newbue
<CheeseBurgerMan> Lynucs_Newbie:  http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Lynucs_Newbie> bie*
<Lynucs_Newbie> thank you CBM
<june> are you on an x86?
<june> meh
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22605
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks. but I guess I didn't emphasize the word "natively" enough :-D
<CheeseBurgerMan> What's wrong with that? I guess I'm confused by your definition of 'Native'
<CheeseBurgerMan> It fits right into kicker, seems pretty darn good to me. :)
<Jucato> native = no need to install additional/3rd party apps
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: In that case, no it can't. :P
<Jucato> there's one trick I learned on how to have a K Menu with an Icon and a word beside it, natively, just by editing a config file
<Jucato> so it would look something like: [K]  Applications or  [K]  Start @_@
<Jucato> anyway, not really interested in trying to "emulate" GNOME's menus. I was just saying that KDE could possibly develop a unique default look of its own. Something that would make you say "ah that's KDE!" when you first see it
<Jucato> not like "that looks like XP"... T_T
<nnn0> i want my kde to be flexible
<CheeseBurgerMan> Heh, I did say 'Ah, that's KDE' when I first saw it. (or something like that)
<nnn0> if i wanted a good window manager i would use wmii ;) hehe
<Jucato> nnn0: of course. I'm not saying it has to be inflexible. but for some people, the default look makes a big impression
<nnn0> true
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: well, I've seen a lot of people say "KDE looks like XP"
<Jucato> I myself said "hmm... this looks familiar..."
<CheeseBurgerMan> For me the customizability makes a big impression...if I can't make it look/act how I want it to, I don't like it. :)
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah, that's why I picked GNOME. but some people are not really interested in customizing everything. they would probably just not want something that looks a lot like XP
<nnn0> god forbid
<Jucato> which is another issue I have with Linspire and PCLinuxOS, even if I think they are both good distros...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Ironically, that's why I don't like Gnome. I find KDE much easier to customize.
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: err.. sorry. correction
<Hawkwind> Since when does PcLinuxOS look like XP ?
<Jucato> darn I hate typing so fast!
<nnn0> :)
<Jucato> I meant: I chose KDE over GNOME because I can tweak it a lot
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, that makes more sense. :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: just the logo actually
<nnn0> all the guis has still a long way to go :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> We'll see how much of a unique look KDE 4 brings.
<Jucato> yeah, I'm really looking forward to KDE 4...
<Jucato> but without screenshots... I can only imagine what they're saying from their blogs
<XVampireX> :P
<Jucato> besides, none of the devs have been talking about UI for the past months that I've been monitoring them
<Jucato> of course, they're more interested in code
<Jucato> and the usability team is a bit more interested in theory...
<Jucato> so far, no one has been interested in looks... @_@
<Kyral_Laptop> KDE4 should be faster
<Kyral_Laptop> due to Qt4
<nnn0> SymphonyOS is at least trying to do something different, but it's still to little too late :D
<Kyral_Laptop> Mezzo...is interesting
<Jucato> nnn0: unfortunately SymphonyOS is in a bit of trouble right now
<CheeseBurgerMan> If Symphony ever gets off the ground, I'd try it. :)
<Kyral_Laptop> why
<nnn0> never tried it
<Kyral_Laptop> I tried an Alpha
<Jucato> there was a May 2006 beta released. it was very... minimal..
<nnn0> :)
<Jucato> but the problem it's having is funding and development
<nnn0> as i said, i like wmii - i think they are going in the right direction
<Jucato> which is why I'm very wary of one-man development teams
<nnn0> loosely based on plan 9 i guess
* Jucato googles wmii
* CheeseBurgerMan looks for symphonyOS torrent. ;)
<Jucato> wmii sounds a lot like Wii :-D
<nnn0> hehe
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: SymphonyOS is a whole different beast. might be a shock at first
<Jucato> but the concept is really nice. except for the "corners"
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Awesome, :D
<nnn0> the screenshots look boring, but when you try it for sometime, you work alot faster
<nnn0> just too bad kde apps don't work in it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, no official Beta torrent.
<nnn0> it's very effective
<Jucato> oh.. and SymphonyOS, while trying to have a different desktop environment, is really using a whole lot of GNOME
<nnn0> ehehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, is there a liveCD?
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: the latest Beta was the 2006-05 beta
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: it's a Live CD+ installer, but very beta installer
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Oh, my bad.
<Jucato> http://www.symphonyos.com/download/
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Yeah,there's no torrent for the latest version.
<Jucato> Symphony OS 2006-05 Beta
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: heck, there isn't even an MD5SUM
<Jucato> :-p
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: OK you have a point. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: But the others have torrents. ;)
<Jucato> well... at the rate that they're going right now, I'm amazed they even have it available for download...
<nnn0> try wmii instead :) http://wmii.de/download/wmii-3.1.tar.gz
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, that's why I was hoping for a torrent. :)
<nnn0> wmii owns :D
<Jucato> :-p
<Jucato> somehow, I still love KWin...
<Jucato> I have a "taste" issue with the other WMs...
* CheeseBurgerMan just apt-get installs wmii :P
<Jucato> lol
<nnn0> wmii isn't about looks at all, in default mode you don't even say where the windows go, just how many you want
<Jucato> er...
<nnn0> it takes some time to get used to, but it's worth it
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> it's a DYNAMIC wm
<nnn0> ;)
<nnn0> ehhehe
<Jucato> in what sense is it dynamic?
<nnn0> and like, all the settings of the OS is part of the filesystem
<nnn0> well - it kind of tiles all you windows automatically
<nnn0> adding or subracting a desktop is just one klikk of the mouse
<Jucato> oh...
<nnn0> there is no start meny, just all ( and i mean all) the apps on one long line
<nnn0> you just type what you want
<nnn0> it's awesome
<nnn0> :D
<Jucato> it's... unique :-D
<nnn0> no it has taken alot of ideas from Plan 9
<OOD> i prefer an easy and functional (and pretty) windowing system
* Jucato googles for Plan 9
<nnn0> wmii is all about functional
<OOD> XGL/Compiz and cgwd
<nnn0> :)
<Jucato> well... I want functional, pretty, and customizable. somehow KWin has all of those
<OOD> then i have fluxbox if i need a low resource enrivonment for something like JACK
<nnn0> fluxbox is cool - i like that one
<nnn0> there should be a fubuntu :D
<Jucato> i think there already is
<nnn0> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jucato> but I think they renambed it
<nnn0> ehehheh
<Jucato> renamed it
<Jucato> because it sounds too much like Fubu
<nnn0> ehehe
* Jucato sighs...
<nnn0> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nnn0> :D
<Jucato> I really wish they could give us some more screenshots for KDE 4...
<Jucato> !KDE4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Jucato> :-p
<OOD> there's nubuntu http://www.nubuntu.org/downloads.php
<Jucato> btw, there are new icon previews for the new KDE 4 icon theme, Oxygen
<Jucato> OOD: is that nUbuntu or the Nubuntu?
<OOD> it uses fluxbox but it's more of a network tool live cd
<nnn0> :)
<Jucato> er ubotu... you gave a dead link! lol
<XVampireX> !phonon
<ubotu> I know nothing about phonon - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jucato> oh nUbuntu.. there's a new project someone is starting called Nubuntu - Newbie Ubuntu
<nnn0> nubuntu is still gnome
<Jucato> !oxygen
<ubotu> I know nothing about oxygen - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<XVampireX> I WANT PHONON GOD DAMNIT!
<Jucato> er.. s2pd.
<nnn0> !girls
<ubotu> I know nothing about girls - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jucato> Oxygen Icon theme NEW PREVIES: http://www.oxygen-icons.org/
<Jucato> I want PLASSSSMAAAAH!!
<nnn0> brb
<OOD> kde needs new icons
<OOD> the default ones are so ugly
<Jucato> 00D: which default icons?
<Jucato> Kubuntu uses Crystal as default, MEPIS uses Nuvola...
<OOD> all of them ;)
<Jucato> personally, I liked Crystal (Crystal SVG, GT, and Clear), and hated Nuvola
<XVampireX> Jucato: You want PHONON!
<OOD> i, actually use a Vista icon theme
<Jucato> I'm quite disappointed they didn't ask Everaldo to help in Oxygen...
<XVampireX> Some new version of KBFX is being developed specially for kde4
<abattoir> Jucato: nope... that's not the case
<XVampireX> That's what I heard from #kbfx developers
<Jucato> oh god! I hope they don't do a Linspire...
<Jucato> (no offense to Linspire...)
<XVampireX> No
<Jucato> abattoir: what happened?
<XVampireX> Not linspire :P
<XVampireX> They said it's going to be REALLY different and REALLY kick ass
<Jucato> XVampireX: I'm not interested that much in  Phonon coz I'm not a multimedia guy (yet)
<abattoir> Jucato:  from what i've heard, he was asked if he wanted to work with this team, and he said he only did his work alone.
<XVampireX> Jucato: Not about Multimedia, really....
<Jucato> well I really hope so. KDE 4 needs an overhaul
<XVampireX> Hmm
<XVampireX> Huh
<XVampireX> Maybe
<XVampireX> Wait
<Jucato> XVampireX: Phonon is more about multimedia
<XVampireX> Flash 9
<Jucato> Plasma = desktop, Solid = Hardware
<XVampireX> Meh
<XVampireX> I was thinking Flash 9 should use Phonon
<XVampireX> Instead of just ALSA
<XVampireX> I mean, give it the advanced features of phonon :P
<Jucato> err... Flash 9 for Linux is in development right now. beta will be released early 2007
<XVampireX> Yeah
<Jucato> I think that's up to the Flash devs...
<XVampireX> Tech preview late 2006
<XVampireX> KDE4
<XVampireX> Everyone drooling over KDE4
<XVampireX> Even though we have no idea what's going on
<OOD> im looking forward to gnash more
<abattoir> Jucato: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/07/stoppage.html
<Jucato> oh man! you took the words right out of my keyboard
<XVampireX> klipper hates opera
<Jucato> OOD: I was hopping they could compete with Flash on the same level. but at present...
<Jucato> abattoir: omg...
<XVampireX> No
<XVampireX> Don't look at it
<XVampireX> abattoir: those are old news
<abattoir> XVampireX: the new one is?
<OOD>  i tried it, it's not as functional as flash 7, but there's a lot of advantages to open source flash player
<XVampireX> Everything went fine, adobe got pissed because people posted on digg
<XVampireX> abattoir: they even posted specs afterwards
<XVampireX> For people to discuss, too
<abattoir> XVampireX: anyways, its just a rant... apart from the title, the article is vague...
<Jucato> oh well.  great discussion... bbl
<XVampireX> YEah
<lmosher> Is it possible to author video DVDs in linux?
<bcron> yes
<lmosher> Better question, are they in the apt-get repos or do I need to do some google hunting?
<bcron> maybe both... I used the Automatix script and it let me get all of the video tools
<bcron> as well as a lot of other customizations... it was really handy...
<lmosher> I'm pretty comfortable installing the stuff I need by hand, I just need to know what it's called :)
<lmosher> lol, ok.. how about a package called 'dvdauthor' :P
<lmosher> bcron, Is taht the tool you use? (or qdvdauthor)?
<bcron> I like K9Copy for making DVDs
<lmosher> I'm talking about converting .avi files to DVD format to play in my DVD player..
<bcron> for editing I have Kino and Avidemux installed
<osiris> can anyone from here point me towards a kubuntu-centric how-to for samba
<bcron> lmosher: this looks like a helpful article for you http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/17/2058219
<saif> :)
<lmosher> cool ty
<bcron> osiris:  I wouldn't look for a Kubuntu centric howto... I'd just find a good Samba howto... it shouldn't vary that much just because you use kubuntu
<kernal> join #overbits
<kernal> juas
<osiris> well, my smb.conf from mdv is WAY different than its laid out in kubuntu
<osiris> thats why i need something that might highlight the differences
<bcron> same version of samba?
<pioco> (open)
<pioco> hola
<osiris> i believe so, but i cant check anymore
<bcron> It may be similar with a ton more stuff commented out... but the same "guts" I don't think it's that different... what's mdv?
<osiris> short for mandriva
<pioco> (#ubuntu amd 64
<pioco> hi
<bcron> thought so... mandriva is debian based too so Im sure it can't be that different... I assume it's not working?
<osiris> uh, mandriva is not debian based
<Kyral_Laptop> I thought it was Redhat based
<osiris> it at one time was a bastardization of redhat
<osiris> its an rpm distro
<pioco> #kubuntu-es
<bcron> I might be thinking of mepis
<pioco> (#kubuntu-es)
<nnn0__> mepis is debian yes
<nnn0__> was
<nnn0__> is
<nnn0__> ? :)
<osiris> was
<osiris> i thought mepis was ubuntu based now
<BluesKaj> mepis is still around
<pioco> (#buntu-es)
<nnn0__> yeah but ubuntu is debian right
<BluesKaj> yup
<nnn0__> so they are both still debian based
<nnn0__> like all those knoppix based ones
<bcron> maybe this will help with your samba issue... I am sure there is a Kubuntu reference but this should be good enough http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/340
<Hiryu> something weird just happen to the kubuntu/ubuntu repos? The only kernel images available now are from the 2.4 series
<bcron> I have used PC Linux OS and that's based on Mandrake... since it uses synaptic I get that confused with debian
<Hiryu> wasn't synaptic originally written by conectiva as GUI front end for apt using RPM's? heh
<BluesKaj> Yast sucks , suse should use synaptic
<bcron> Im not a huge Yast fan
<Hiryu> neither am I
<bcron> The first time I used Suse I forgot to get rid of the CDs as a source for yast and find new repos
<bcron> that has to mess up new ppl all the time
<vaibhav> hello every1
<intelikey> vaibhav
<intelikey> i went in #perl to ask a simple question about an error from a perl script and the answer was "learn or hire"    as in 'we dont answer questions for free.'     the bastards!
<intelikey> so i removed perl from this system.
<Hiryu> Heh.
<Hiryu> that is what #perl is like
<Hiryu> I guess I'd get tired of helping people
<intelikey> they can keep it.
<Hiryu> a lot of people must need help with perl
<nnn0> :D
<vaibhav>   (mo)  05:10AM  05:24AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  05:36AM  05:50AM   14 mins
<Hiryu> considering it looks like line noise
<Hiryu> :D
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  05:55AM  06:09AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  06:07AM  06:21AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  06:17AM  06:31AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  06:27AM  06:41AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  06:37AM  06:51AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  06:47AM  07:01AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  06:57AM  07:11AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  07:07AM  07:21AM   14 mins
<Hiryu> wtf
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  07:17AM  07:31AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  07:27AM  07:41AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  07:36AM  07:50AM   14 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  07:46AM  08:01AM   15 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA  mo  07:56AM  08:11AM   15 mins
<vaibhav>    GLENDALE GALLERIA
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<nnn0> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* vaibhav was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Hobbsee> bimberi: sigh.
<Hiryu> meh
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<Agios> Hawkwind: need a ban :)
<bimberi> hi Hobbsee :)
<imbrandon> doh
<imbrandon> she beat me
<imbrandon> heh
<bimberi> s/beat/thrashed/ ;)
<intelikey> lol
<XVampireX> Set a bot that would kickk flooders
<intelikey> s/thrashed/stomped on/
<imbrandon>  /kicks intelikey
<bimberi> :)
<intelikey> for saying the truth ???
<intelikey> oh well
<nnn0> ^c ^,
<intelikey> :"
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<pioco> #kernel
<intelikey> pioco missing a /j  there ?
<pioco> spiking spanis
<pioco> ?
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pioco> closed
<pioco> closed sesion
<soldi3r> hi
<soldi3r> i wanted to know how do i check how much ram i have on kubuntu?
<intelikey> soldi3r free
<intelikey> soldi3r free -h
<intelikey> notice the third line.
<intelikey> errr not -h    -m   my bad.
<arepie> im on 64bit kubuntu, but there's no mp3 support player.. what should i install to make all multimedia support?
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<arepie> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> arepie apt-cache search <blah>    will show if it's available in you selected repositories.
<Celeste> hi
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Celeste> how can I mount a FAT32 partition on my computer in a way that it will be automatically mounted the next time I boot my computer?
<arepie> intelikey: why can i just use adept?
<intelikey> Celeste   add a line  '/dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 vfat umask=0 0 0 '  in your /etc/fstab     man fstab for more info.
<intelikey> arepie you can.
<Celeste> intelikey, thank you!
<intelikey> Celeste note that assumes  first partition first ide master   and mount point /mnt/hda1     you can make the mount point where ever you like.   but the device address must be correct.      sudo fdisk -l      should list all partitions
<intelikey> mount point is an empty dir.
<arepie> intelikey, can you tell what repos should i install to make my amarok works?
<intelikey> arepie i've never played with k8
<Celeste> intelikey, http://sial.org/pbot/18838
<bcron> arepie: Amarok is installed already?
<arepie> yes
<arepie> im on kubuntu 64bit, default setting
<arepie> just finished update the system this morning
<bcron> and not working obviously... I would open a konsole and type amarok in there to see the error message
<arepie> to many error
<bcron> It could be that you don't have mysql setup right and you could get by with sqllite (or whatever it's called)
<intelikey> Celeste yes /dev/hda4  seems to be the device you want.
<Celeste> intelikey, yes ... but is it still  umask=0 0 0 ?
<intelikey> Celeste the umask= is used to give or restrict user access   umask=0 is full access to all users.   as i said "man fstab"    if you need more detailed info
<Celeste> ok
<Celeste> thank you
<intelikey> welcome
<intelikey> Celeste if you want read only access  you could replace the umask= with defaults
<intelikey> for users that is.   ^
<intelikey> if you wanted true read only   defaults,ro 0 0
<Celeste> I want to read and write ... I try it now...
<intelikey> Celeste this is not M$ reboot windows.   just issue  sudo mount -a
<id_> anybody knows if there is program like "torrent harvester" for linux?
<soldi3r> thanks
<bcron> id_: no there isn't... you might try to get it to work with wine I guess
<mighty-d> hello, i've just installed a kubuntu dapper on a piii 450 mhz 256 ram box, what should i do for a  OS speed up?
<bcron> switch to damn small linux
<mighty-d> lol
<nnn0> try vectorlinux
<intelikey> mighty-d just kill unused daemons and basicly make it run as light as possable.
<nnn0> :)
<intelikey> you people are ugly.
<bcron> I tried xubuntu on an 800 or so and it still drug
<mighty-d> here is the thing, this box is for a regular user, im trying to massify linux, but regular people wont do it with an ugly wm
<intelikey> i use ubuntu on a p1mmx with 64m ram   and have no complaints.
<bcron> wow
<intelikey> bcron set it up correctly it will fly
<plugs> my mouse scrolls up three times as far as it scrolls down. any idea how to change this?
<mighty-d> where should i begin?
<bcron> well I did... Im running slackware on it now... tbh I didn't mess with the xubuntu when it was on there just the default install
<intelikey> mighty-d 'ugly wm'  hehhe    beuty is in the eye of the beholder.    bells and whestels cost power.  where as background pictures and menus are cheep.
<flaccid> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mighty-d> intelikey: you're right, but im sure kde is better than winxp, and winxp was running great on that box
<intelikey> yes.
<mighty-d> intelikey: ok where should i start to work?
<plugs> my mouse scrolls up three times as far as it scrolls down. any idea how to change this?
<intelikey> update-rc.d
<mighty-d> should i make a new kernel compilation?
<intelikey> not unless you have issues with that one.
<intelikey> i ran the default kernel on that p1 100mhz
<intelikey> ran/run
<mighty-d> ok, so the only thing i should do is modifying the services on rc.d?
<intelikey> maybe not the only thing but that's a good start
<intelikey> setting the nice value for X can help  but don't tweek it too much.
<mighty-d> ok, i need to learn how to do it, see i plan to install linux in every machine (as a bussiness), but not every body has a great machine, so i have to be able to support virtually every kind of boxes
<intelikey> mighty-d as for the thing you said above.   don't try to make linux == windows    but show that linux can and will do what they want done.   in other words 'dont give them a fish, teach them to fish'
<mighty-d> yes i know, thanks 4 the advice
<mighty-d> ok gotta go
<mighty-d> bye
<intelikey> np
<Healot> Linux isn't Windows, Linux is an operating system kernel, and Windows is the whole OS :)
<intelikey> Healot actually i may be now.  but windows was not an os.   it was a gui for M$ dos
<Healot> it was :)
<Healot> just forget the legacy... refer to modern NT-based Windows...
<intelikey> they just included the kernel in the gui package
<intelikey> forget the legacy ???    if you forget the past you will repete it...    i'd rather forget windows altogather.
<Healot> anyways, Windows has come a long way, i like it :)
<intelikey> and you are correct.   linux is an os     ubuntu == windows of the linux world
<nnn0> ehehe
<Healot> btw, GNU/Linux evolved fast...
<nnn0> linux is an os, ubuntu is a linux and windows is just crap
<intelikey> nnn0 ubuntu != linux      but yes windows = poo poo
<intelikey> *buntu == linux + GNU apps + *buntu specific configs.
<intelikey> the last of which is the only thing i have against it
<farous> intelikey: i think that is true for a number of linux distro too
<nnn0> yeah by linux i ment GNU/Linux ;)
<farous> so is not ubuntu specific
<intelikey> farous all
<intelikey> farous    mandriva == linux + GNU + mandriva specific configs
<intelikey> fedora == linux + GNU + fedora configs
<intelikey> ...
<farous> intelikey: did not like to generalize for i do not know where some source based distro such as arch and gentoo fall
<nnn0> windows = crap + theft + greed
<semart> somebody please say a word that is related to "to jam", "to distort". i think i know it but it doesn't come to my mind, although i feel it's a popular word.
<intelikey> nnn0 you left out eyecandy and virii
<nnn0> ehehe
<farous> nnn0: i would just add state of the art and just work without effort on user side to that
<nnn0> :DDDDDD
<nnn0> yeah if all you want to do is checking your hotmail account with IE :DDDD
<plugs> bungle
<MasterMatt> hello
<farous> nnn0: or running sophist eng scientific software that are property you have to
<intelikey> farous "just work without effort"   where you been ?    under a rock some place ?     or you only run M$ on boxes that it's preinstalled on ?
<farous> intelikey: first of all i run linux
<nnn0> that doesn't mean that windows is not crap ;)
<farous> but i have to just see things as they are :)
<intelikey> farous me too
<MasterMatt> t i have to just see things as they are :)
<intelikey> and i have more trubble getting some things to work togather un M$ than in linux
<nnn0> and things are this: windows is the worst excuse for an OS ever - there is no worse os
<rikioh> ok i got vodei to wine onto linux now all i got to do is figure out what to do with the dll's and stuff to make any of my media players recognize that the codecs are there
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<farous> am not here for os war so my 2 cents are that all my pcs came with window preinstalled i run linux exclus on all now. Yet due to property drivers i just miss some basic facilities i had. Printing faxing and scanning to name a few (those are specific to my hardware but are general problem to all)
<Hiryu> that's totally understandable
<Hiryu> scary to think that linux has more drivers than any other alternative OS
<farous> :)
<inc|freaky> liim soo bored
<intelikey> farous with that i totally agree.    when you buy propriatary hardware you pay the os maker.    a lesson we should have all learned sooner
<inc|freaky> 6:50 AM, holidays :D
<farous> intelikey: agreed totally
<osiris> i just wish game developers would get with the times
<osiris> or the linux comunity as a whole doing some sort of commercials like the campy mac + intel commercials
<intelikey> thus if the latest and greatest hardware is propritary, i simply wont have the latest and greatest.   it's all a sales gimmic anyway.        just ask the right questions befor you buy.
<lmosher> I'm running a game that launches a window and then goes full screen. In metacity it covers the whole screen, but in compiz the gnome panel is on top. How can I prevent this?
<Healot> linux people don't do enough commercials :)
<osiris> thats what I'M sayin
<osiris> we need dancing penguins, and confetti, and beer
<intelikey> looks like plenty of linux users  and plenty of suport and development    why do we need commercials ?
<intelikey> :)
<osiris> a global uprising so to speak
<intelikey> beer ?   or  wine == wine is not an emulator ?
<farous> osiris: commercials need money and money need cooperations. yet did you forget the ibm commercials
<osiris> i didnt.  i loved each one of them
* intelikey does   apt-cahce search beer
<osiris> but things across those lines, and stories of non-infected pc's, and spoofs about reboots
* intelikey does sudo apt-get install beer
<osiris> i know, i know.  money
* osiris drops the off-topic.  sorry to be a pain
<intelikey> oh.   i think i caused that.
<farous> osiris: i think linux have generated a lot of buzz in universties and on the net
<intelikey> but not sorry.
<farous> i do not think tv commercials will do lot of goods
<osiris> as of late farous, you are correct.  i just wanna see that last big push, that makes a real dent in user share
<intelikey> how many thing have you bought just because you saw it advertized ?
<Dodger> how do i force-unmount a file system?
<Dodger> it's telling me my cd drive is busy although it's not
<osiris> intelikey, if it was done well, or obscure enough, it sure has caught my attention, and got me currious
<intelikey> Dodger sudo eject
<rikioh> can anyone think of a way for me to take dll files and somehow link them to a media player.... this codec i had to install with wine cuz there is no linux version... so i now need to link these dll's to a player so when i try to open the file it recognizes it needs those dll files to play it
<Dodger> intelikey: that tells me device is busy
<osiris> Dodger, make sure you dont have any terminals cd'ed into the cdrom's directories
<intelikey> Dodger then un-busy it.    lsof | grep cdrom
<osiris> Dodger, or other app's for that matter
<Dodger> thanks guys
<Dodger> it was indeed a terminal in the cd's directory - duh
<moj0rising> does anyone know of a simple way to confifure sendmail?
<intelikey> Dodger if it's busy,   it's busy....
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<rikioh> is there anyone here who is good with multimedia problems/ file association with linux?
<intelikey> and does anyone know what file specifies automatic timed logouts through PAM ?
<intelikey> i'm kinda getting tired of my consoles closing because of 5 minutes inactive
<rikioh> i need vodei to view this avi file of mine ( vodei is basically a scam to get people to pay money for nothing its kinda like password protecting a avi file) i got vodei installed to a folder on my desktop now with wine ( vodei is windows only) in the folder i have the dll files associated with it.... how can i link them to a media player or somehow get it to recognize that i have the dll's on here?
<cheeby> hi.  my wife's window's xp pc just bit it.  won't boot.  can I use the ubuntu live cd to rescue her Outlook contacts?
<crimsun> cheeby: with some finagling, yes
<cheeby> crimsun, any docs? or a link?
<rikioh> if theres no way i can do that then is there a way for me to somehow move this avi file from hdd 2 (linux)........ to hdd 1 (windows) and then play it thru windows
<crimsun> cheeby: google probably would.
<intelikey> rikioh look for ~/.wine/C/   or something like that, and put the dll in there.
<farous> cheeby: if the livecd automount the window harddisk it will be easy
<farous> most applications is under the home folder/Application data/
<intelikey> cheeby sure you can.
<cheeby> farous, not sure how to do that.  I just popped in the cd and tried to `ls /dev/hdc`
<cheeby>  but didn't get much
<intelikey> cheeby you got a listing of the device     lol
<intelikey> cheeby    sudo fdisk -l
<cheeby> sure, but if I cd to it, I only see the contents of the cdrom.
<intelikey> that should list the partitions.
<cheeby> ok
<intelikey> when you have the correct info   mount that device on an empty dir
<intelikey> example    sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/
<cheeby> sudo fdisk -l           returns nothing
<intelikey> then you ls/cd /mnt/      where the file system is mounted.
<intelikey> cheeby might not be any partition table
<rikioh> intelikey would it need to look like this when i install it z:\home\.wine\vodei
<Kr4t05> I'm away: Sleep
<intelikey> rikioh ???
<rikioh> when installing an app thru wine
<rikioh> if i wanted it in the wine directory
<rikioh> would that be the path
<intelikey> no    z:   whould be in   $HOME/.wine/   already.
<cheeby> so, would it be OK if I replaced my wife's xp box with a mac?
<farous> cheeby: i hear that the kanoppix livecd is great for rescue. I used to use mepis which automounts the window partition.
<rikioh> ok so z: = home/.wine
* cheeby looks for some scotch
<intelikey>    z:\   ==   $HOME/.wine/z/
<cheeby> farous, yeah, I believe I will look into that.  thanks.
<rOOb> is there a gtk-dev package for kubuntu
<apeman2020> how can i show all users within the terminaL>
<apeman2020> how can i show all users within the terminal?
<intelikey> cheeby and farous can't automount  missing partitions....
<intelikey> who
<intelikey> apeman2020 who
<cheeby> true enough.
<cheeby> can't believe what a buncha bunk this is.
<intelikey> testdisk maybe
<farous> intelikey: if the partition table is corrupted that is a real problem agree
<rOOb> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<apeman2020> intelikey: i would like to see a list of all users currently configured on the machine using the terminal.
<intelikey> testdisk might rebuild the partition table.
<intelikey> apeman2020   cat /etc/passwd
<intelikey> may need ot root that
<farous> rOOb: are you looking for libgtk2.0-dev
<rOOb> !im igth be
<ubotu> I know nothing about im igth be - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rOOb> * i might be.
<apeman2020> intelikey: thanks
<rikioh> will windows media player wine cuz i think im gonna need it
<rOOb> im trying to compile gtkradiant....and its erroring on this:
<rOOb> No package 'gtkglext-1.0' found
<rOOb> libs/gtkutil/glfont.cpp:25:29: error: gtk/gtkglwidget.h: No such file or directory
<intelikey> apeman2020 now who's box you trying to hack ?
<apeman2020> intelikey: maybe 15 years ago, but in my old age i have much more fruitful things to do with my time ;)
<apeman2020> intelikey: any experience with cyrus?
<Hawkwind> rOOb: apt-cache search gtkglext
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Pick the one(s) you want to install from that list
<farous> su
<rOOb> ohh damn..thanks Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> rOOb: You will probably want the -dev package(s)
<farous> lol sorry worng chan
<rOOb> yea
<intelikey> apeman2020 no.
<intelikey> i cant see to find the config that tells PAM to logout non-active logins...
<intelikey> any clue ?
<rikioh> what file do i have to edit to make wine think something is not installed
<rikioh> cuz it thinks vodei is still installed and its not
<rikioh> so i cant re wine it
<rikioh> or reinstall it with wine
<rikioh> cuz it says remove prevous version
<rOOb> anyone have any idea on this...im clueless http://pastebin.ulteo.us/29
<bimberi_> rOOb: try installing libmhash-dev
<rOOb> bimberi_, ahh k am now
<rOOb> woohoo thanks bimberi_ it got past it
<bimberi_> rOOb: "cannot find -lmhash" led to a search on http://packages.ubuntu.com for packages containing files with 'mhash' in the name
<rOOb> bimberi_, wow thanks...i will try that next time i encounter somthing like this
<bimberi_> rOOb: np :)
<scast> Today someone saw that I changed my workstation to kubuntu and asked why. I take 1 second to think and I got to the conclussion that I could probabbly emulate everything that ubuntu does but that would take time and effort that I don't have. I get taht for free and by defualt with kubuntu ^^
<scast> Botton line: so far I love kubuntu
<kosh> they probably asked why since you can apt-get install a single package and get the kubuntu setup ;)
<rikioh> what the heck do i have to edit in wine to make it seem as if something isnt installed on my "pc" cuz i dont have the files for it to run the unistall but yet its still in my programs list when i try to install it so i cant install it
<Healot> damn the explanation was too long
<rikioh> cuz i have to "remove previous versions"
<kosh> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<deb> Hi *
<kosh> that will get you kubuntu from running ubuntu
<scast> kosh: I was in a archlinux-based workstation
<kosh> scast: ah that makes sense then
<kosh> scast: actually I went from debian sid to kubuntu with a reinstall
<rikioh> if i uninstall wine then delete my wine folder
<rikioh> then reinstall wine
<rikioh> will that give me a fresh wine
<scast> kosh: :-)
<rikioh> cuz uninstall and reinstall doesnt
<kosh> sudo apt-get remove --purge wine libwine
<kosh> sudo apt-get install wine libwine
<intelikey> kosh that wont affect userspace configs
<intelikey>  ~/.wine/
<kosh> that will get rid of all the wine specific stuff for the system
<kosh> they use can just rm -rf .wine from their home dir to get rid of user specific things
<kosh> well have fun I am off to bed
<paul_> gnite koshi
<scast> kosh: nite
<intelikey> any of you know,  where to setup, if someone logs in and goes to sleep....  PAM gives them X seconds and logs them out ???
<rikioh> no clue but kubuntu doesnt log me out when i go to bed
<rikioh> i just wake up and move my mouse and there it is
<paul_> intelikey: the second post on this page tells you how to do that: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205684
<intelikey> paul_ ty.    'hope it's not gui howto'
<scast> anyone have a link for a PostgreSQL setup/configuration on kubuntu?
<intelikey> paul_ thanks for that link.  and that will probably work,  but i have no TMOUT verable in my /etc/profile and users still time out....     ;/
<paul_> intelikey I havn't tried doing anything on the link and don't really know how to help except for you keep searching, sorry mate
<intelikey> paul_ well i'm testing with adding a TMOUT veriable in my user .bashrc     i think i can over ride the default that way.    so the link was a good call.   tanks 'gin
<paul_> no worries
<intelikey> no over riding that....   -bash: TMOUT: readonly variable
<paul_> hmm...
<intelikey> found it    /etc/sysconfig/msec
<csd> is kscope latest (1.3.4) in for dapper ?
<csd> I can see it in edgy , but am bit worried bout trying it out.
<intelikey> why are you 'edgy' about trying it ?    :)
<draik> Good evening intelikey
<csd> edgy pulls in xorg which is definitely broken.
<intelikey> draik
<csd> tried that once. don't dare to do it again any time soon :)
<draik> spreading your wisdom across the channel, intelikey?
<Tixer> can someone give me key combo's?
<draik> Tixer, key combo's to what?
<Tixer> like to show desktop, etc
<Tixer> is there a list?
<draik> Let me find you the webpage for keyboard shortcuts
<intelikey> i personally don't have the band'narrowness' for running development version    and bleeding edge  never really stured me anyway.
<draik> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/shortcuts.html
<intelikey> draik   if-n-i had any....
<csd> intelikey: its going to come out pretty soon. Thats a bit worrying in a way. Oct is the mth for Edgy , right ?
* Tixer gives channel eMuffins!
<draik> intelikey, Why so modest?
<intelikey> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<draik> Tixer, is that what you were looking for?
<intelikey> csd yeah 10th month
<Tixer> kde key combo's
<Tixer> not konsole
<draik> Tixer, here is the google search... http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=linux+keyboard+shortcuts&btnG=Search
<intelikey> draik honesty precludes boasting.
<csd> btw any alternatives to kscope ?  I find redhat source navigator a bit too archaic.
<draik> intelikey, while true, I am merely thanking you for what you have taught me
<intelikey> noted.
<csd> am off to try kscope from edgy. Wish me luck. Its too edgy thanks to the xorg instability.
<Tixer> "When in doubt, consult the Keyboard Shortcuts application..."
<intelikey> csd did you apt-cache search for it ?
<Tixer> where might I find this?
<csd> i have 1.2.0.0 from dapper default. but its buggy and old. its progressed way too much since then.
<intelikey> Tixer menu  system settings   key*
<intelikey> csd ah i se.
<intelikey> see.
<intelikey> si.
<csd> sounds japanese. :)  Kde latest seemed slick. but not there yet.
<intelikey> eee it's been too long; whats the name of the config file in XFree86 ?
<intelikey> is XF86config ???
<drormata> xorg.conf
<intelikey> not xorg
<intelikey> cfree
<intelikey> xfree
<intelikey> i think it's XF86config   and  XF86config-4   or something.
<drormata> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<drormata> It's been renamed in recent versions.
<intelikey> i just explained that i'm not asking about xorg
<drormata> ok.
<Healot> that's for recent version
<Healot> since Xorg replaced XFree86
<intelikey> yes.   but this is  XFree86 version 4.2
<intelikey> not *buntu
<Healot> still /etc/X11/XF86config or /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<intelikey> Healot thank you for the confirmation.
<Healot> the config file location shall never change...
<intelikey> yes but the file name is what i needed    i'm copying an xorg.conf to another distro and needed the file name seeing that there was no config files there yet.
<Healot> btw, i am sure there are some incompatibilities between xorg settings and xfree's
<intelikey> no  i've done this befor     with my setup there are no problems.
<Healot> it is advised to configure the other distro Xfree with its configurator
<intelikey> well old to new...  reversing that now.
<intelikey> so i've been advised    :)
<Jucato> hi draik!
<draik> HI Jucato!
<Jucato> darn my head's aching... :-(
<draik> What were you doing, Jucato?
<Jucato> sleeping... just woke up and my head's aching @_@
<Jucato> has anyone found a solution yet to the HAL-media:/ problem in KDE 3.5.4??
<draik> You think your head aches now, Jucato, I'm working on my gf's aunt's computer... it's winxp
<Jucato>  @_@
<draik> ----@_@--->
<Jucato> Last night (night here... ) I had to use Windows XP coz my sister was downloading something in the background...
<shadeofgrey> okayu everybody
<draik> sorry Jucato
<Jucato> she doesn't want to use anything but XP...
<draik> ignorance... so sad
<shadeofgrey> what do i need to install to vierw the mp4 of the apple dev conference?
<Healot> Jucato, good for her :0
<Jucato> Healot: yeah, it's a bit good, coz it means I wouldn't have to teach an old dog some new trick
* Jucato does evil genius laugh
* scast didnt know about media:/ kio
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: doesn't the libxine-extracodecs cover it?
<scast> Jucato: works for me
<Jucato> scast: awww... T_T
<shadeofgrey> if i knew the answer to that wuestion i wouldnt be here asaking for help
<Jucato> touche. point taken... @_@
<shadeofgrey> im going to try and use vlc
<scast> I have another problems with linux. My mic have never worked on linux. I managed to make it work on Audacity but it doesn't want to work in skype
<draik> my gf just told me that she wants to get a laptop and to teach her to use linux
<shadeofgrey> but i have no idea if it has the power to read mp4 streams
<draik> I'M BLESSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_rince_> mrgn
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: try that. It might work. I found some media that won't play in Kaffeine that plays well in VLC or KPlayer
<Jucato> draik: ehehe lucky you
* farous ah the comfort of fluxbox now the cpu is running at 5% max sweet :)
<Jucato> farous: which column in the Process Table (KSysGuard - Ctrl+Esc) shows the cpu %?
<ninHer> hi all
<farous> Jucato: not using ksysguard here try top in a terminal
<Jucato> oh
<farous> Jucato: i am using gkrellm coupled with fluxbox wm
<Jucato> er.. can't understand the output.. :-D oh well
<Jucato> cool!! I can see KDE, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu devs in our midst
<scast> I hate ALSA.
<farous> scast: i hate oss
<scast> I hate OSS too.
<farous> scast: so lets trace back what is your prob with alsa
<Healot> don't use UNIX or GNU/Linux then
<Healot> no ALSA, no OSS :)
<scast> It does not let me use my microphone in 95% of the apps (the 5% left is Audacity only).
<Jucato> hmm... my mic works in Kubuntu when I use TeamSpeak, but I can't seem to record anything in Audacity..
<scast> Healot: I hate ALSA and OSS. Since when ALSA and OSS became Linux? rawr.
<Jucato> scast: they are the only sound architectures available for Linux, AFAIK
<Healot> true
<scast> In fact I like ALSA. What I really hate is OSS.
<scast> Is evil.
<scast> Is old.
<Healot> hating them is hating GNU/Linux hehe
<farous> oss will be routed out by time
<Jucato> hmm...
<Healot> and hating linux is either loving Windows or MacOS :)
<Jucato> or BSD or Solaris or....
<scast> I think I should hate my sound card instead.
<Jucato> scast: or your mic...
<scast> I could get to love MacOS...
<scast> Jucato: it works on windows and audacity.
<Jucato> I could love BSD.. if I could only get to make it work :-D
<farous> and the prob is that with hardware that do not support dmixing (greedy hardware manuf leeching on cpu power) mixinig is software done now
<Jucato> scast: my mouse works in Windows and worked in any Linux that has a kernel older than 2.6.15-25
<Jucato> so even if it worked in Windows, I replaced it :-D
<Jucato> scast: your problem might just be a setup problem (crossing fingers...)
<scast> On my old OS I spend 2 nights trying to get the mic work properly. I end up in the conclussion that god just hates me.
<scast> on my old distro.
<scast> Oh damn you Jucato and Healot, now you made me think of linux distro as OSs!
<scast> -_-
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> well... in a way, they are
<shadeofgrey> okau Jucato i installe that package you recommended
<shadeofgrey> now what do i use to play the file?
<Healot> OSS is still useful for Solaris, and other UNIXes
<scast> Jucato: am I freaking laughin?! I am serious dude. T_T
<Jucato> From Ubuntu.com -- "Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system..."
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: which one did you install? VLC, KPlayer, or libxine-extracodecs?
<shadeofgrey> it plays in VLC -- but i dont get any video
<Jucato> hmm...
<Healot> one CD? still incomplete hehe
<shadeofgrey> libxine-extracodecs is what i installed
<scast> Now that I think about it... the fact that the mic works in audacity is good right?
<Healot> many distro are going DVD for distributions, even though they still give out CDs ISO
<shadeofgrey> but i jyust put in VLC and it will open thefilei just dont get video
<Jucato> scast: yep. at least you know it's being detected
<scast> Audacity uses OSS?
<farous> alsa-oss is a great package for wrapping oss while using alsa :)
<rikioh> got work in 4 hours good night guys
<Jucato> night  rikioh
<scast> night rikioh
<scast> Dream about my mic working properly!
<rikioh> ill see what i can do
<rikioh> :)
<scast> :)
<Jucato> scast: is daydreaming about your mic working enough?
<scast> farous: after instaling alsa-oss do i need to start/restart/stop something?
<farous> scast: for any appl using oss
<farous> that for play
<farous> back
<farous> just type aoss before it
<scast> aoss skype
<scast> for example?
<farous> so aoss firefox
<farous> ya
<obf213> i might need to program for class in C what progma can i apt get
<farous> aoss firefox for the flashplugin
<obf213> typing c in apt get shows like 100 things
<Jucato> obf213: do you just need a command line or a full IDE?
<farous> obf213: kdevelop
<obf213> farous kdevelop
<Jucato> hmm.... is it normal that there is no mention of mp4's in our official wikis?
<obf213> thanks
<scast> the good thing... aoss doesn't work... the bad thing... there is no bad thing yet
<scast> ---
<scast> -_-
<farous> scast: working fine here
<intelikey> Healot you warned me.
<farous> so yes seems god hate you ;)
<intelikey> Section "InputDevice"
<intelikey>         ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<intelikey> not a recognized section name
<Healot> ?
<Healot> on what?
<Jucato> is MP4 covered by the w32codecs?
<scast> I think I should give up. Maybe this sound card only likes WIndows.
<farous> scast: just one question was there a program that is using /dev/dsp when you tried aoss
<intelikey> but XF86config  does prezactly the same thing... i think that was a but in the old XF86 4.2   configuration script.
<scast> i have amarok open but not playing
<scast> kmix too
<farous> scast: lsof /dev/dsp
<scast> ah wait a sec
<intelikey> i remember this problem.    i had to install the distro's X configurator.   they had patched it. so it used the proper idintifier
<Jucato> draik: I enjoyed/learned/listened more in the 2nd class than the 1st class
<draik> Jucato, think you can send me a copy of that log?
<draik> I missed it
<draik> I knocked my laptop off my network and didn't log anything
<Jucato> next time, I'm attending only that class that takes place in the morning here...
<draik> :(
<Jucato> oh sure
<draik> LOL
<scast> well the good thing is
<scast> aoss works with firefox
<draik> Did I send you my pdf for the class?
<Jucato> err... not that I know of...
<Jucato> how do I send the log to you?
<draik> I guess I will have to send you the pdf once I finish adding whatever is in #2 that isn't/wasn't in #1
<draik> email
<pierreth> hello
<draik> I think I'm a scientific annomily... I have to manually delete items from the registry in winxp... AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<draik> I think I'm still sane enough to live through this
<draik> maybe
<pierreth> hello
<pierreth> my fonts are small with kde applications, do you know why?
<intelikey> oh this is cute.   something just hosed root access.  looks like a reboot for bonzo
<Jucato> pierreth: try checking System Settings > Appearance > Fonts
<pierreth> Jucato:  i should say that i am on xfce
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> hmm...
<farous> pierreth: open kcontrol
<Jucato> farous: he's on Xfce
<farous> and then set the font there
<Jucato> ...
<farous> Jucato: he can install kcontrol this is the easiest way
<pierreth> farous: only my kde applications are having small fonts, menus are small
<farous> Jucato: for he have prob with kde appls
<Jucato> farous: point taken
<farous> pierreth: you can install kcontrol it will not install lots of packages
<pierreth> farous: OK i will do, thank you
<farous> then you can run it you will not have the whole kde installed :)
<pierreth> farous: :-)
<farous> pierreth: i have fluxbox here and run a mix of gnome and kde applications
<farous> just mixing what i prefer
<pierreth> fluxbox?
<farous> pierreth: a light weight window manager
<pierreth> farous: lighter than xfce?
<farous> yap
<farous> pierreth: you should google wm
<farous> the lightest is openbox but you sacrificy looks in favour of speed
<pierreth> farous: i am looking at it now
* farous perfer ion and fluxbox
<Jucato> KWin... :-D
<farous> icewm
<farous> ;)
<Jucato> KWin... :)
<Jucato> lol
<pierreth> lol
* intelikey say "botched install; easier re-did than fix'id"
<farous> :)
<pierreth> i am running kwin now on mac os x
<Jucato> pierreth: cool! (I think)
<Arkkis> Okay, so has anyone got a similar setup to work nicely: AGP Nivida card with two different sizes crt's, pci nvidia graphics card for television
<pierreth> sorry, no right now i am on quartz
<pierreth> but i can do both
<Arkkis> I'd like to watch movies from the television, it could be in it's own x session and the other two could be on twinview mode or similar
<Arkkis> I'm having a truckload of problems with this setup
<pierreth> good night!
<Arkkis> starting from the problem that kubuntu install cd did not start while the pci card was attached
<farous> night pierreth
<farous> time to go here to :)
<intelikey> Arkkis not any help to you but,  are you using the propriatary drivers  or the nv ?
<Arkkis> I tried the nv driver, but even the two-agp screens did not work with it (x did not start)
<intelikey> and the turtle shelld one now i guess
<Arkkis> so, I tried the nvidia driver, and as my monitors are different sizes, I tried to have 1600*1200 and 1024*768 resolutions
<Arkkis> but then the visible area of the screen was smaller than the screen size
<intelikey> use both at the same rez   1024
<Arkkis> making it to work weirdly with the mouse
<Arkkis> that did not help either
<Arkkis> it still scrolled like that
<intelikey> Arkkis comment out vertual screen size   it'll stop the scrolling   i think
<intelikey> i don't know why *buntu defaults to enable vertual rez.
<Arkkis> hmm, okay, I'll have to test that when I get back home
<kraut> moin
<id_> hello
<Arkkis> eventually I'd love to have xdm, two monitors 1600*1200, 1024*768 in one desktop and one separate session for television
<timi> i downloaded kdevelop and i put in some sample c code but there was no option for build
<timi> do i need to install something else
<Arkkis> but getting just the two monitors to work looks seems hard enough, so I'll prolly have to buy an mediapc or something
<Jucato> timi: install the package called "build-essential", you'll need it to compile from source
<Jucato> I'm not sure where the Build button for KDevelop is, though.
<timi> yeah thats all ready installed
<timi> i just hit new copy and pasted the sample code and there was nothing under build but stop but it wasnt a option
<intelikey> who was it that was wanting a trash can on their desktop ?
<intelikey> i know how to put it there.
<intelikey> goto ketchen get trash can carry it to.....   hehhe no really you can drag and drop a link to it from konq.   just type in trash://  then grab the tab and drag to desktop.
<intelikey> change the icon as it likes you.
<timi> anyone know how to use C
<intelikey> only the key.
<intelikey> C
<intelikey> :)
<timi> i mean kdevelop for c
<timi> i found some sample code to test
<intelikey> linky ?
<timi> i pasted it, then im supposed to build it, but under build the option in not there
<timi> http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/blueberry/readport.c
<intelikey> i prolly won't be any help with that.   i can't spake C/C++
<intelikey> looking anyway
<timi> do u know how to make the program work though
<intelikey> i think i don't.
<intelikey> not with that code anyway.
<timi> ahh ok
<intelikey> ./test.h:12: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<intelikey> ./test.h:13: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function scanf
<timi> how do u test it in the first place
<intelikey> with gcc
<timi> in kdevelp?
<intelikey> no i tested it on the command line,  in gcc   but like i said i can't speak C
<intelikey> so i'm not sure i did it right.
<timi> o should i use gcc or kdevelop,
<korgans> hello
<korgans> how is everyone
<intelikey> timi gcc is the gnu c compiler  i'm sure kdevelop uses gcc
<Healot> gcc is da compiler, KDev is the IDE... you use both for building a C/C++ application :)
<korgans> Anyone got that timestamp to far ahead error ?
<korgans> And how do i know if 3d acceleration is enabled ?
<abattoir> korgans: you recently re-set your time?
<korgans> yup
<Jucato> korgans: 3d acceleration: Alt+F2, then type in: glxgears
<korgans> thx
<korgans> if i see those wheel move cos i have it ?
<Jucato> if they move smoothly
<korgans> some slow down sometime
<Jucato> so no 3d hardware acceleration
<korgans> how do i enable it ?
<Jucato> you need to install the non-free driver for your video card
<korgans> im pretty new to linux
<Jucato> what video card are you using?
<korgans> nvidia fx7900 gt
<Jucato> and you are using Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)?
<korgans> opps 7600*
<korgans> yup
<Jucato> you might want to try this guide: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<korgans> ok thx
<Jucato> follow method 1, it's the easiest
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<korgans> i did it
<korgans> earlier
<Jucato> intelikey: who do we contact for suggestions about that specifc page of the wiki? (more specifically, the one for NVIDIA)
<korgans> ohh think i had slow down cos of the update wheel turning smoothly now thx
<intelikey> Jucato not sure.  ask in #ubuntu   maybe an opp on duty that can answer
<Jucato> oh ok.
<korgans> one more question if that doesnt bother you Jucato ?
<Jucato> coz the funny thing about that wiki page, which we always recommend to people asking, is that there aren't any Kubuntu-specific instructions
<Jucato> korgans: yep?
<Jucato> wait... brb
<ke> And another funny thing is, you can actually edit them yourself :)
<korgans> ok how do i install the codec to be ale to play mp3 and all those video format ?
<narvik86> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> Jucato the bot is 'u'buntu specific i fear.
<narvik86> !mp3 > korgans
<Jucato> yeah I think so
<intelikey> we need a kbotu
<korgans> hehe
<Jucato> kubotu.. sounds good lol
<Jucato> or at least, someone should update/request an update for that wiki page
<intelikey> korgans you might want to look into  vlc  unless you think you dont want 'free free free'
<korgans> Vlc is good do they support mp3 ?
<korgans> Anyway il trynto manage myself thx a lot guys ;)
<intelikey> vlc does many non-free formats without having to become a criminal ....
<korgans> oh cool thx
<intelikey>        ......
<intelikey>      ............
<intelikey>       ..  ....  ..
<intelikey>        ............
<korgans> You know how to install it on kubuntu they only tell how for ubuntu :P
<id_> it is package, use adept
<korgans> ok thx
<korgans> from where i access it ?
<intelikey> vlc ?    yeah it's in the repos
<intelikey> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<korgans> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<korgans> !info repository
<ubotu> Package repository does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Healot> like that
<Jucato> !info Jucato
<ubotu> Package Jucato does not exist in dapper
<Jucato>  @_@
<korgans> lol
<korgans> dotn see vlc in adept
<Jucato> korgans: you have to enable the universe repository
<korgans> how ?
<korgans> i feel like i need a shuttle to get there lol
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<draik> korgans, do you know how to get to your repositories?
<Jucato> go to the section about adding Universe
<korgans> no
<korgans> ok
<korgans> ;)
<korgans> thx
<draik> that will help you
<Healot> In repository universe << enable the universe section of repos dapper, update and you'll see the list
<Jucato> no problemo
<draik> Thank you Jucato
<Jucato> ^_^
* draik claps
* Jucato bows
<Jucato> lol
* draik is a zombie
* Jucato is a drake (the dragon, not the duck)
<intelikey> jucato   not the duck ???     lol
<draik> I am a dragon
<draik> night dragon
<draik> Konqi is my homie!!!
<Jucato> :D
<draik> Konqi is the KDE dragon, right?
<Jucato> yessss
<Jucato> Katie (not Kate) is his girlfriend
<intelikey> what does gshadow do ?
<draik> Katie is Konqi's girlfriend, Kate is his illegitamate love child
<Jucato> is there a way to stop Java from launching the applet in a separate borderless window?
<Jucato> draik: lol!
<korgans> see a list
<korgans> but no vlc in the list
<korgans> :(
<Jucato> korgans: did you click on Fetch Updates after you enabled the universe repositories?
<korgans> il try that ;)
<korgans> My bad
<intelikey> Jucato sure.  you could remove java.   but konq has a setting to disallow popups
<korgans> late here
<Jucato> intelikey: err... I need that Java applet. but it's launching in a separate borderless window rather than within the browser.
<korgans> now that say break install when i install it
<Jucato> I thought this was a default behavior, so I was surprised that it didn't happen in MEPIS
<draik> Ugh
<draik> working on this darn winxp machine is frustrating
<draik> now the %windir%/config/system file is corrupted
<Jucato> draik: coz you're too kind...:-D
<draik> just peachy
<korgans> Working on this wonderful linu built is frustrating when ya a noob(me)
<korgans> why did it say break install ?
<draik> Jucato, I really don't want to be a <enter own profanity> bad guy
<intelikey> Jucato default for kubuntu  means the way kde is configured   check your konqueror settings.  i think you can force it to use a tab.
<Jucato> korgans: when you choose "Request Install", try clicking on Preview Changes to see what is going to be removed... Just DON'T click on Apply Changes yet
<Jucato> draik: hehehe
<korgans> my install wont work
<Jucato> intelikey: no, I meant that it's not supposed to even popup. It's supposed to launch within the same page, in the same tab, in the same window
<korgans> say break
<draik> I wish I had a metalic leg/foot so that I can literally kick this thing to the curb
<Jucato> when it says break, click on Preview Changes
<korgans> ok
<intelikey> Jucato check settings.
<Jucato> still checking :-D
<korgans> ok did preview change
<korgans> and what next ?
<Jucato> is there a list, saying that some things will be removed?
<korgans> nope
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> ok now I'm stumped
<korgans> !info break install
<ubotu> Package break does not exist in dapper
<korgans> lol
<Jucato> !break
<ubotu> I know nothing about break - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<korgans> Useless bot !!
<korgans> lol
<draik> !love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jucato> !me
<ubotu> I know nothing about me - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jucato> rofl
<draik> I hope that explains something to you korgans
<Jucato> !you
<ubotu> I know nothing about you - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<draik> !Jucato
<ubotu> I know nothing about Jucato - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<draik> !draik
<ubotu> I know nothing about draik - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jucato> hmm... I think we're breaking rules by playing with ubotu
<Jucato> ...
<draik> LOL, probably right
<draik> and it better now know anything about me if it knows what good for itself...
* draik waving a fist at ubotu
<korgans> lol
<intelikey> !myself
<ubotu> I know nothing about myself - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<korgans> adept wont let me install amnything they all ina break install status when i try wow
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> korgans: check your repositories again, is almost everything grayed out?
<draik> I'm gonna be in such a happy mood once I realize that this is just a dream... I am not near any winxp machines... I'm on Linux Island, home of the free...
<korgans> i activated it
<Jucato> which ones did you activate?
<korgans> and put it on universe multiverse
<Jucato> only one line?
<Jucato> try to check if these lines are also grayed out
<Jucato> "deb http://**.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted"
<Jucato> ok... actually one line only... @_@
<korgans> still dont work
<Jucato> did you Fetch Updates again?
<intelikey> korgans run these three commands an pastebin the output please.    lsb_release  &&  cat /etc/apt/sources.list  &&  sudo apt-get install -f
<korgans> yup
<Jucato> intelikey: how do you "pastebin"???
<korgans> no lsb mosule available for first one
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> Jucato add a -a to the; lsb_release -a
<Jucato> intelikey: not to me, to korgan :-D
<korgans> il redo it :P
<intelikey> yes.  misaddressed it.
<korgans> pastebin how do i use it
<Jucato> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> go to that site
<intelikey> you go to the url and paste in your text then hit the send and bring us the url it returns.
<korgans> ok
<korgans> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19999
<Jucato> er.. how about the other commands?
<Jucato> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> korgans: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<korgans> im doing it step by step
<korgans> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20001
<Jucato> ehehe the "&&" means you could put them all in one line and they will be executed one after the other
<Jucato> so that you won't have to do it one at a time and have 3 things to copy/paste ^_^
<intelikey> hey it's my time your wasting,  take as long as you like.
<Jucato> oh I see what's wrong
<Jucato> you have to disable the lines in your repository with "deb cdrom:..."
<wckdkl0wn> how to i tell what all is running on my system
<korgans> ok
<wckdkl0wn> i have a video playing i can still hear it but i cant find the running program to close
<Jucato> wait not yet done
<korgans> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20002
<intelikey> wckdkl0wn  ksysguard     xtop    top    ps -A x
<draik> Is there an award for most patient during a rebuild of... dare I say... winxp
<Jucato> korgans: ok, now disable the two lines that have "deb cdrom:..."
<Jucato> draik: martyrdom
<korgans> just did it
<Jucato> the Fetch Updates
<draik> Jucato, I don't wanna die, if I can possibly avoid that
<Jucato> don't forget the little button that says Fetch Updates... ^_^
<korgans> ok
<korgans> next ?
<Jucato> draik: no,I mean you will be called a martyr
<Jucato> try installing vlc again
<draik> martyrs usually die
<Jucato> ehehe
<wckdkl0wn> intelikey: ty
<Jucato> you're almost dead anyway. :-D
<korgans> did what y asked brother
<draik> you ain't kidding
<korgans> whats is next
<Jucato> try installing vlc now
<intelikey> korgans your sources.list is all messed up.   you don't have any "main"  or  "main-restrected"   if you comment out the cd     let me paste you a line or two.
<Jucato> intelikey: he/she does have main and restricted
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> intelikey: he/she does have main and restricted...
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> it's below his "universe multiverse"
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> err
<Jucato> I sit corrected
<Jucato> sorry intelikey...
<intelikey> np
* Jucato is shutting up now (plays XP shutting down sound)
<korgans> now im confused
<Jucato> korgans: you already have the "deb cdrom" lines disabled right?
<draik> why is nobody in #comedy? I need amusement
<korgans> yes
<Jucato> korgans: ok next
<Jucato> you have these two lines at the top. make this line "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse"
<Jucato> look like this: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<Jucato> and the 2nd line "deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse"
<intelikey> korgans you should edit that file and put those three lines in it.  or make your look like those.     sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list  and correct the problem  then do an sudo apt-get update     and you will be all fixed.    (close adept first.)
<Jucato> like this; "deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<intelikey> Jucato you install much source packages, or expect korgans too ?
<intelikey> not that it matters.
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> intelikey: nope. just editing what's already there...
<intelikey> go ahead you are doing fine.  i'll stay out of the way.
<Jucato> intelikey: nah, you go ahead, I'm trying to finish something else that I've supposed to have finished an hour ago
* Jucato keeping silent for a while
<korgans> *korgands gone mad
<korgans> to much info from different people :P
<Jucato> that's why I'm keeping silent...
* Jucato is keeping silent (again)
<korgans> first 2 link is universe multiverse
<intelikey> in 30 minutes my dl will be over and i'll quit lagging 20+ seconds.   and wont be so confusing.
<korgans> second 2 link is restricted universe multiverse
<korgans> ?
<intelikey> add main restricted to that
<intelikey> add main restricted to that first
<intelikey> add "main restricted" to that first
<korgans> ill resend ya a paste bin just to make sure ;)
<intelikey> add "main " to that second
<intelikey> just scroll up and re read what we have said.   i gave you three lines that sould bin in your sources.list.
<intelikey> s/sould bin/should be/
<korgans> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20003
<korgans> brb
<intelikey> looking.    don't forget my lag time.
<korgans> hehe
<intelikey> remove line 6 & 7   and add these two.
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> no.
<korgans> ?
<korgans> no ?
<intelikey> now you got me lost.
<Jucato> intelikey: if I may suggest something...
<Jucato> just modify his sources.list, paste it in pastebin so that he could just copy it...
<intelikey> Jucato i just sent him my sources.list.
<Jucato> I'm presuming you are using the same servers? (us.archive.ubuntu.com)?
<intelikey> or tried too... looks like he's having trubble with the get.
<korgans> yeah
<Jucato> er.. pastebin?
<intelikey> no generic server  no national.
<intelikey> i'll pastebin it.
<korgans> how bout i clear it out
<korgans> and remake it forn dust
<korgans> from *
<intelikey> korgans good.
<korgans> il add all the link from that p[aste bin :P
<korgans> with a pastebin no interference
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> can't pastebin that.  it's more than 80 char/line
<korgans> hehe
<intelikey> it'll get turncated.
<korgans> only 3 link i need ?
<narvik86> try www.wklej.org
<intelikey> yep
<korgans> crossing finger
<Hotwire> you can on www.pastebin.it intelikey
<korgans> workined thx !!
<korgans> worked thx
<korgans> thx a lot
<korgans> korgans kiss intelykey
<Healot> love?
<korgans> lol
<draik> you saw it here first folks!
<korgans> dont see vlc in my lauching pad how do i start it ?
<korgans> :D
<ubuntu> /whois $me
<ubuntu> :(
* ubuntu kill himself
<intelikey> it should be in the menu someplace  but  [alt] +[f2]  type vlc
<korgans> forget to apply change should see it now lol
<rudiz> K-menu > Multimedia
<Firetech> humm... kpersonalizer wants to start everytime I login to KDE (3.5.4). I tried to revert to my pre-update backup of my ~/.kde, but after changing the stuff I had changed since  then (trivial stuff: new splash screen and wallpaper, and configured Crystal) it was back again...
<korgans> thx all just forget to click the magic button ;)
<intelikey> rudiz yeah i have vlc in menu > multimedia > vlc    i also have it in  menu > debian > apps > viewers
<korgans> humm still dont see it in multimedia section grr
<intelikey> control alter backspace
<korgans> ok why my mp3 dont work but my aci file does ?
<draik> Finally done with this crazy winxp machine
<korgans> Avi *
<Healot> hey come out and play
<intelikey> alter control backspace
<korgans> ok
<korgans> ;)
<korgans> thx a lot
<Healot> I have this weird feeling that this P4 3.02 GHz is slower than my AMD Athlon XP 64-bit 2800+
<intelikey> korgans i wasn't telling you to do that
<korgans> lol
<Healot> the RAM size is the same 512MB... except for this damned Novell Zen :-
<korgans> I hate novell
<intelikey> nosuid
<intelikey> novell zen ?
<intelikey> eats ram ?
<Healot> yeah think so... plus this hogging OfficeScan, thanks this isn't my PC :-)
<korgans> Hey intelikey  owe ya my life
<korgans> lol
<korgans> everything working well
<intelikey> owe me nada.
<korgans> hehe
<intelikey> owe me  d'nada
<korgans> Noe ime to attck cedega :P
<korgans> now
<korgans> I get rid of windows xp today
<korgans> And happy with it :P
<intelikey> i have like "67108864" 8 bit bytes of ram...   wow.
<intelikey> sounds like a lot that way
<intelikey> that's 64 meg  so you don't have to do the math
<intelikey> and this system runs at just over 100000000 cycles per second.    wow !
<korgans> ok someone know how to install Cedega by any chance ?
<magical_trevsky> hi, I'm having trouble installing the non-free codecs following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> that sounds faster than .1ghz  don't it.
<Four23619> 100 Mhz?
<magical_trevsky> I get E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<Healot> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<CVirus> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> Four23619 yessir.   100mhz 64m ran  no swap kde and all.
<intelikey> installed on a 610m hdd
<Four23619> whats KDE run like on that system?
<intelikey> pretty good.  as long as you don't open more than three windows  or try to run oo.o  or gimp
<Four23619> still, not too bad
<Four23619> much better than what WinXP could do
<Healot> sounds like Windows XP Starter Edition
<intelikey> kpaint is ok   as long as the file is not too big.
<intelikey> and vlc in the console  i can watch avi's flawlessly.
<Four23619> Linux can scale easy, compared to the bloat that is Windows
<intelikey> but not while kde is running.   i can with twm tho.
<intelikey> twm weighs like next to nothing.
<intelikey> 600k foot print in ram   or there about.
<Four23619> im thinking of trying the lightweight window managers sometime
<Four23619> though... i like KDE
<Healot> still Linux kernel is monolithic... great for static hardware config :)
<intelikey> oh and the gfx card is an old s3 pci with 2m of on board and no shared ram.
<intelikey> i like kde to.   and it's not realy that heavy.  gnome is harder on that box than kde is.
<Four23619> oh?
<Four23619> hmm
<Four23619> i would have though the oppisite, maybe
<Four23619> just everyone is always saying how 'slim' Gnome is etc
<intelikey> yeah i get told that a lot.   but the proff is in the pudding.
<korgans> i used gnome and i cans ay that kde is way better
<korgans> All gnome base interface gived me prob
<intelikey> korgans i can say the same.  but that is just openion.  and we all have them.  but they don't all agree.  :)
<Four23619> cant wait for KDE 4
<korgans> heh true
<korgans> hey intelikey can ia sk for one more thing ?
<korgans> can you help me with my cedega instal ?
<korgans> file name look like this
<intelikey> Four23619 i'm of the old school.  if it aint broke, don't fix it.   new software don't instrest me much.
<korgans> cedega-engine-5.2.4-local-update.i386.cpkg
<korgans> As long as somthing working why update it
<korgans> toytally aggreed with intellikey
<intelikey> cpkg ?
<korgans> yup
<intelikey> url you got that from ?
<korgans> humm actually get it form the back door :P
<magical_trevsky> hi, I'm trying to adjust the clock on my system, and after I put in my password, I get an error saying 'conversation with su failed'.. any ideas?
<jott> korgans: you need to install the base package first
<korgans> ?
<jott> korgans: the installed cedega gui lets you install this cpkg
<korgans> oh ok
<jott> they offer deb's for download...
<korgans> any link ?
<Jucato> KDE 4...
* Jucato drools just imagining about it...
<jott> korgans: uhm its commercial so you have to pay for it
<Four23619> indeed
<Four23619> KDE 4 sounds awesome
<korgans> My main objective is to gte eve online running on linux
<korgans> get
<korgans> Abd fully working
<jott> korgans: only way around is a custom build from their svn repository.. but its missing some features..
<korgans> and where do i find it ?
<jott> korgans: so easiest (legal) way is to buy a subscription and get theier binary packages as they are very easy to use and install
<korgans> i was ythinking bout wine but eve online buggy on it
<korgans> hehe ill try the demo then :P
<jott> korgans: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Cedega%20CVS maybe this helps...
* intelikey debates installing nvidia drivers....  just so i can say i did.... maybe learn how so i can help someone else....
<Jucato> go go go intelikey!!
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> intelikey, would you be able to explain "piping" to me?
<Jucato> !pipe
<ubotu> I know nothing about pipe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> what gives.   'wall'  doesn't broadcast to X anymore....
<Jucato> !|
<ubotu> I know nothing about | - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<draik> <command A> <options A> | <command B> <options B>
<Healot> i prefer potting :)
<draik> very well, Healot, can you explain potting to me?
<Jucato> lol
<CVirus> draik: FGI
<intelikey> draik any app that can read stdin  can be piped to   for and example of how it works try this   type  echo '   and hit the return.   then add some lines of text starting one if them with #  then   ' | grep '#'
<Jucato> pipe = smoking; pot = smoking pot
<Healot> hehe
<Healot> even Linux can relate to drug abuse ;-
<CVirus> yeah .. and n00bz spoon feeding too
<CVirus> :-p
<intelikey> draik the output of the echo command will then be piped into 'grep' and it in turn will filter everything that has no # in it.
<draik> Jucato, remember.. piping something is different than piping someone!
<korgans> lol
<Jucato> lol! wasn't my idea
<korgans> hey guys thx again good nite'
<korgans> late here
<korgans> 6 am
<korgans> didnt sleep yet :P
<korgans> time for me to say goodbye
<korgans> hehe
<CVirus> its 1:20pm and I havet slept yet too :-p
<korgans> thx again
<intelikey> draik a pipe is simular to a redirect in many ways.   echo 'bob' > file    and it will make a new file called file containing the word bob        while  echo bob | file    would  pipe the word bob to the app 'file' which if a file named bob existed in the $PWD it would report on that file.
<Healot> | << binary or
<draik> I'm still trying to work out the echo part
<Healot> & << binary AND
<intelikey> draik the reason for all the examples is to show the basics of piping and redirecting.   here is a prcaticle use example;    apt-cache show $( dpkg -l | grep -e '^ii' | cut -d' ' -f3 ) > long.list        that would create a file named long.list in the $PWD that contains the package information for each and every installed package on your system.   but omit anything broked or removed or not installed.
* Jucato looks at intelikey's example and gets dizzy...
<intelikey>  apt-cache show $( dpkg -l | grep -e '^ii' | cut -d' ' -f3 ) > long.list
<intelikey> what's to get dizzie about ?
* draik understands it better... but should probably get some sleep
<Jucato> trying to decipher it
<Jucato> I'm not that familiar with the grep command
<ricardo> does somebody uses conky? can somebody explain what linkstatus means? (besides the obvious "the link status for wireless connections")
<intelikey> it runs apt-cache show on the out put of the $( command )
<draik> Holy dingleberry bush buttman, That's alot of shiite installed
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> within the $( )   dpkg -l  lists all installed packages broken or otherwise    piping it to  grep -e ^ii   will filter out any line not starting with  ii    piping it to  cut -d' ' -f3   will use the space char as a delimiter and output the third field  i.e. what ever is between space 2 and 3    which will be the package names.
<Jucato> last count, I have 1469 packages installed
<draik> It's 335am-ish... I have to be up in 2.5 hours... Thank you all for your help, laughs and /etc.
<Jucato> sure! see you around
<Jucato> or in 2.5 hours... :-D
<intelikey> Jucato dpkg -l | wc -l
<draik> Good night Jucato
<draik> Thank you intelikey
<intelikey> actually minus three i think
<Jucato> word count... @_@
<intelikey> yep -l lines
<draik> Goodnight Healot
<Jucato> er.. something's not right..
<Healot> good night
<intelikey> i have 1020 installed according to that  but it's really 1017
<Jucato> dpkg says I have 1481 packages installed (even if -3, that still 1478
<Jucato> but Adept says it's 1469
<Jucato> Adept and Synaptic say 1469
<intelikey> some may not be ii  you can add the grep of the first example.
<Jucato> ah that's more like it
<Jucato> "dpkg -l | grep -e '^ii' | cut -d' ' -f3 | wc -l"
<Jucato> wonder what the other 9-12 packages are...
<CAP9153> hi people
<intelikey> the cut is useless there
<Jucato> hi CAP9153
<CAP9153> i have some problem with kubuntu
<Jucato> intelikey: ehehe! i just copied and pasted...
<CAP9153> i tried to installa XGL
<CAP9153> and now it hangs on startup
<CAP9153> someway to go back?
<intelikey>  dpkg -l | grep -ve '^ii'| wc -l   <<< that would reveal the error to adjust by.   and     dpkg -l | grep -ve '^ii'     would explain why.
<jott> the "wc -l" is also useless ;)
<jott> use -c
<jott> on grep
<intelikey> jott not if all you want is the number     oh with the grep yes... but it didn't start with a grep in it.
<jott> intelikey: always funny: http://laku19.adsl.netsonic.fi/~era/unix/award.html ;)
<intelikey> and the lesson was on using pipes and practical application of them.
<Jucato> :-D
<Jucato> the most useless example of piping I could think of: "echo $HOME | cat" :-P
<intelikey> add a | tr [A-Z]  [a-z]    to the end of that and you have it.
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato had to look up what tr does in order to appreciate joke...
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> --help is ever so helpful...
<intelikey> echo $((1024*32))
<intelikey> bash math
<Jucato> lol I have an easier way to output that... Alt+Space (Katapult) or Alt+F2...
<Jucato> what would happen if you made a division by 0 in bash?
<intelikey> it errors out
<Jucato> whew
<Jucato> thought it would crash
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> echo $((1/0))
<intelikey> -bash: 1/0: division by 0 (error token is "0")
<jott> it crashes the linux kernel ;p
<Hagus> I would like to use Yahoo Messenger in kubuntu.  Does anyone have it installed on their kubuntu already?
<Jucato> Hagus: have you tried Kopete?
<Healot> bash is good at math
<Hagus> Yes - it does not let me into Chatrooms.
<Jucato> hmm..
<Pupeno> that's why I use Jabber.
<Hagus> Only person to person but not into irc-style rooms
* jott wonders if one can solve a PDE with bash ;)
<Hagus> Does jabber let you into chatrooms?
<Jucato> but wouldn't Jabber only be useful if the people you will be talking to are also using Jabber?
* Jucato looks at jott dumbstruck...
<intelikey> Jucato don't let them talk you int running something like this   echo ` :(){ :|:& }; : `     <<<< on the surface it looks hareless.  do be taken in by it.   the backward quote mark '`' means execute
<Hagus> From Windows, I can chat in rooms and voice chat there.
<Healot> i miss japan 1 on yahoo! chat
<intelikey> s/do/don't/
<Jucato> intelikey: and s/int/into
<Jucato> :-D
<Jucato> thanks for the warning
<Jucato> how about the (echo ') command? (no quotes)
<Jucato> s/quotes/parenthesis
<intelikey> just starts a multiline echo
<intelikey> echo '
<intelikey> these lines
<Jucato> how do I exit from it? Ctrl+C only?
<intelikey> '
<intelikey> like that ^
<intelikey> '
<Jucato> ooh
<Jucato> thanks!
<intelikey> same as    echo "
<intelikey> this one
<intelikey> "
<intelikey> you can set verables that way too
<intelikey> BLAH="a
<intelikey> b
<intelikey> v
<intelikey> "
<Jucato> "Welcome to intelikey's BASH 101 class. if you have questions, please /msg intelikey and your questions will be put n a queue for the end of the class"
<intelikey> ehco $BLAH
<intelikey> p
<intelikey> b
<intelikey> v
<jott> oh and '' is not ""
<jott> '' will not escape while "" does
<intelikey> jott no but they are growing closer togathere all the time.
<jott> sure just to make it clear ;)
<Jucato> er.... how do I delete BLAH now?
<jott> like echo '$PATH' vs. echo "$PATH"
<intelikey> BLAH=
<Jucato> ehehe
<intelikey> or unset BLAH
<Jucato> I really need to do more BLAH reading
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> s/BLAH/BASH
<intelikey> jott try  echo '#!/bin/sh'
<jott> so what? ;)
<Jucato> thank goodness for logs! I can keep these as my notes! :-D
<intelikey> so in eariler versions of bash you could do that without it inturpreting it.
<Jucato> so if anything happens to my system when executing those commands, I know who to hunt down :-D
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> Jucato heres what i think of that.    perl -e '$??s:;s:s;;$?::s;;=] =>%-{<-|}<&|`{;;y; -/:-@[-`{-};`-{~" -;;s;;$_;see'
<jott> oh didn't we mention: target of todays class is how to delete ones home directory ;)
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> that will do it   ^
<Jucato> I'm definitely not going to execute that intelikey :-D
<intelikey> ah it just wipes out ~
<intelikey> no real damage.
<Jucato> bwahaha
<Jucato> oh.. it's not real damage
<Jucato> it's only virtual damage
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> and I'm just typing virtual text
<Jucato> in a virtual room
<intelikey> no just a full reset to like it was when you first installed.
<Jucato> intelikey: noooo! I spent hours getting everything the way I just like it
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> rawr
<pascal_> How come the incons in the statusbar is one line instead of two lines of icons when I upgrade to the new kde?
<intelikey> then don't run that one   ^
<Jucato> pascal_: right-click on the panel > COnfigure panel > set size to Custom, then 48
<jott> don't run anything you do not understand ;)
<intelikey> 48    yuch,  only with auto hiding.
<Jucato> it's weird that KDE 3.5.2 and below would allow 2 rows of icons in the system tray using the Normal size
<Jucato> intelikey: I don't have panels... unless I go to the top and bottom edges. :-D
<intelikey> jott ah if you don't care about ~   most things that are 'mal' are no big deal.
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.3 and 3.5.4 thinks Normal size is too small to accomodate two rows of icons...
<intelikey> like i said only with autohiding.
<Jucato> intelikey: what do you mean "only with autohiding"?
<jott> intelikey: sure but ~ sometimes has important stuff in it ;) .. imagine stealing your .ssh dir when you use public key authentification ;)
<intelikey> jott imagine not using public keys
<jott> intelikey: i can't thats beyond my imagination ;)
<intelikey> ;/
<intelikey> well i think i just left,  i better run see if it was me...
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> time for me to leave as well
<Jucato> I'm getting hungry
<Jucato> ^_^
<jott> me too ;)
<Jucato> bye!! be back in about 1-2 hours. hehehe!
<ninHer> hi all
<pascal_> jucato wow, that is strange. How come it changed when I made it smaller?
<pascal_> jucato Anyway it works perfect now, thanks
<intelikey> hey jott are you the one that pointed me to that page of 'useless use of'  ?
<intelikey> jott ?
<intelikey> the writer of the page is not as smart as he/she thinks.   look at the   useless use of ls *   section.
<intelikey> all i can say about it is.    BUZZZ! wrong answer.     ls *  !=  echo *    and   ls *  !=  *       very very different.
<intelikey> extreemely different.
<vauteh> hello everybody
<vauteh> i have a stupid problem. i created a network folder with knetattach and it worked and is nice, but _how_ do i remove it? it is in system:/remote - right clicking there is no remove or something.
<kOpter> Yello :) Is there anyway to edit the system menu?
<kOpter> I want to add a place...
<shadeofgrey> hello everyone.  would someone please point me in the direction of information as to how i set global keybnoard shortcuts for launching specific applications and what not?
<no0tic> hi, how to set up a wpa wlan connection under kubuntu dapper?
<shadeofgrey> im a very physiocally handicapped individual and can only move one arm and hand.. i type with three fingers on my left hand and was only successful at using regular ubuntu because it was so easy to saet keyboard sjhorcuts for everythig i needed to foi
<paines> shadeofgrey, right klick on the K in the menu and put a keyboard short cut for the specific kommand
<shadeofgrey> no0tic: go to systemn settings -> networking
<no0tic> shadeofgrey, k
<no0tic> shadeofgrey, I can't find wpa settings
<shadeofgrey> no0tic: go tyo the main k menu
<shadeofgrey> then select the line that says system settikngs
<Bazzi_> Riddell: are you there?
<hagus> Can anyone tell me how to go about doing what the following warning tells me?
<hagus> Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<hagus>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<shadeofgrey> then - the third section of options doiwn from the top has a iconm that readscolnnerctionms and network settings almost right next to each other
<shadeofgrey> thats where you'lkl find what you need.
<Riddell> Bazzi_: hi
<shadeofgrey> no0tic: if that doesnt help you i highly recommend that you google "kubuntu forums" and "kubuntu wiki"
<shadeofgrey> they both have tons of information that many of the peoplr here dont have the time to into with you in depth becayuse we're allworking
<shadeofgrey> remember its a weekjday
<shadeofgrey> and its early
<shadeofgrey> lots of the good support people domnt even get up or anything until after the sun sets
<Bazzi_> Riddell: can you tell me why the gnome updates are in dapper-updates but your kde 3.5.4/koffice etc packages are not? and neither in backports?
<shadeofgrey> im only up this early because i had to stayup all nmight.
<shadeofgrey> all ther really good coders users and testers are all half vampire
<no0tic> shadeofgrey, :D here are 1 PM :)
<shadeofgrey> except they drink cola and chocolate milk rather than blood
<no0tic> shadeofgrey, np
<no0tic> shadeofgrey, searchin'
<Riddell> Bazzi_: backports isn't functioning.  the criteria for dapper-updates is very strict and there's been some regressions with the KDE updates such that I didn't want to put them into updates
<hagus> shadeofgrey: how do I remove xpti.dat from the components directory of my Firefox browser?
<shadeofgrey> og hey
<shadeofgrey> no:  i juyst found exactly what your looking for
<Bazzi_> Riddell: oh, ok (updates) and why is backports not functioning? :(
<shadeofgrey> right click on the kicon that opens up the main menu
<shadeofgrey> click onm menu editor
<shadeofgrey> then open up the area that says "Intrernet applications" from the list and then select wireless lan manager and assign it a custom keyboard shortcut
<Riddell> Bazzi_: soyuz doesn't support it, it's very frustrating
<hagus> I cannot see menu editor
<Bazzi_> Riddell: hmm :( ok thanks then.
<shadeofgrey> hagus:  my suggestioon would be to open konkeror -- then go to view, and then select show hidden files and folderds -- then navigarte to the directory holding firefocx and look fior it that way.  itys a .dat file which means its most likely hidden by default so that you cant delete it without workingh really hard to do it - because if its a dat its really important and coulkd conceivably break your firefix insyallation
<hagus> It was when I installed the Flash Player that the warning came up.
<ubuntu> hello
<shadeofgrey> okay gutys how do i set keyboard shortcuts for the session lock and system shutdown buttons?
<hagus> thanks - your suggestion worked perfectly for me, shadeofgrey :)
<shadeofgrey> hagus:  your more than welcome
<hagus> As you will have realised from my question to you earlier, I am a complete newbie to linux :)
<kOpter> Yello :) Still working on the System menu.. I added a link to /usr/share/apps/systemview , which works, but when i click it, it tries to open system:/mylink
<shadeofgrey> hagus:  all i assdk is that for every time i help you that you take the time to help someone elsw
<shadeofgrey> hagus: we're all on the same team and i feel that theres only one way to treat friends - and thatsd like family..
<shadeofgrey> so whenever you have the opportunity help somebody else out and thwen encourage them to do the same.  we're all in it together. y'know?
<hagus> That really is a good outlook, shadeofgrey :)
* shadeofgrey will be right back..  his first morning cigarette is calling his name
<shadeofgrey> hagus:  its the only worthwhile outlok in my opinion.  if everybvody took five minutes out of the day to help somebodfy then everybody would learn one thing every day and we'd be able to get more and more people to realize that theres life beyond windows
<shadeofgrey> and that admitting you use microsoft tedchnologies is the fiurst step toward a full recoverty
<shadeofgrey> ill be riyght back everybody
<shadeofgrey> i just took four purgocets and want nicotine real bad
<shadeofgrey> ill be riyght back
<shadeofgrey> hagus - if you need anything else send me a private message and ill help you when i get back from my date with lkung cancwer
<kOpter> shadeofgrey > Just add a keyb shortcut to the menu-item
<_fernando> ciao a tutti
<Dasnipa`> how do you reconfigure your sound card driver when you install a new sc?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Jucato> howdy!
<Jucato> pretty silent here :-D
<Hobbsee> just a bit, yeah
<Dasnipa`> how do you reconfigure your sound card driver when you install a new sc?
<Jucato> probably good... it means less people having Kubuntu problems..
<lhds> hellooo guys guys i have a apci problem and when i boot i have a bios bug my tv card doesnt read in dmesg with apci=off in grub and without it ... do you advise me to download and compile the latest kernel from kernel.org? will that solve things?
<BluesKaj> yeah, stillm trying get rid of wine since non of the programs I want to use it with can run the required DLLs ...may as well just dump it...if I can
<h3sp4wn> lhds: Have you installed the latest bios update ?
<fariborz> hallo
<fariborz> hi all
<fariborz> anyone able to help me?
<h3sp4wn> lhds: Compiling any kernel later than 2.6.16 on dapper will give you problems but you could try that
<fariborz> is someone there who can help me regarding installation of vmplayer in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> I think it's listed in the non supported repos like automatix, fariborz
<BluesKaj> maybe easyubuntu
<fariborz> and what  does mean that?
<h3sp4wn> !info vmplayer
<ubotu> Package vmplayer does not exist in dapper
<Jucato> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<fariborz> oh it exists
<fariborz> exatly
<Jucato> you have to enable multiverse in your repository
<fariborz> i have downloaded it but during the installation it hangs
<fariborz> i have done it jucato
<Jucato> hmm..
<h3sp4wn> You need to build the kernel module (if there is no precompiled on there)
<BluesKaj> are you sure you mean vmpalyer and not mplayer fariborz
<fariborz> after downloading the vmware-player it starts with the installation
<fariborz> yes i am sure
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> why not use mplayer in kubuntu ?
<fariborz> and then it appears a window where i have to accept the term of licenses. its like a terminal within dapper
<fariborz> but whenever i  press return nothing happens
<Jucato> BluesKaj: huh?
<fariborz> the same ok appeared during installation of lilo and i could hit return
<BluesKaj> why bother with vmware at all if yer gonna run mplayer?
<fariborz> i dont know mplayer.
<fariborz> what is this?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: he never mentioned anything about mplayer
<Jucato> fariborz: how about trying to install it within Konsole?
<BluesKaj> isn't it the same thing ?
<fariborz> maybe i have to do this ur right
<fariborz> do i have to download the packate from vmware website directly?
<BluesKaj> wow , confusing
<Jucato> BluesKaj: vmware-player = VMWare Player, sort of like VMWare Server and VMWare Workstation
<fariborz> blueskaj i done know any program  called mplayer
<jott> thats a bug in adept as it seems
<fariborz> i think so jott
<fariborz> i have tried it several time. each time the same problem
<lhds> can i get bios information version and technical info from within linux prompt?
<jott> just use aptitude / apt-get
<BluesKaj> OK gotcha Jucato..
<fariborz> whats this ??
<h3sp4wn> That problem doesn't affect aptituede (sudo aptitude install vmware-player)
<h3sp4wn> you may need sudo dpkg --configure vmware-player
<jott> fariborz: maybe you could write a bug report...
<fariborz> so u mean "sudo  dpkg -i and then the name of the package?
<h3sp4wn> jott: The same problems exists with java (I am sure it is already known)
<Jucato> fariborz: no. sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<jott> h3sp4wn: hm ok probably..
<jott> h3sp4wn: never used adept so far ;)
<h3sp4wn> jott: I don't have it installed
<fariborz> you mean the install is a parameter
<fariborz> vmware-player should be the name of a file ?
<Jucato> it's the name of the VMWare Player package
<lhds> guys get the vmware workstation 4.3 and search for the serial in astalavista.box.sk it just works
<fariborz> the vmware player package do i have to download it ?
<Jucato> fariborz: no. apt-get will do that for your. apt-get is the command line equivalent of Adept
<lhds> go to vmware website register email to download and download the 40 mb bz2 file with the install notes documentation its a 4 mb pdf file
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install vmware-player is the same as installing it through Adept
<h3sp4wn> Or use cmware server (that is free)
<lhds> jucato whats the player? it differs from the workstation?
<jott> lhds: you can't create a new vm
<Jucato> lhds: yep
<jott> lhds: but load/run existing ones
<Jucato> lhds: the player is just a playah! :-D
<lhds> erm can i reinstall ubunto over an existing install without loosing dir architecture and private files?
<fariborz> ok  its going
<fariborz> its doing something
<Jucato> fariborz: it will download, then install
<fariborz> y i think so
<BluesKaj> yeah, still trying get rid of "wine" since none of the programs I want to use it with can run the required DLLs ...may as well just dump it...if I can ...but I don't know what commands to use since it resides in the debian folder in the k-menu ..HELP!
<fariborz> its searching for probien unused private subnet
<fariborz> module vmnet was not loaded. program aborted
<Jucato> ....
<fariborz> :(
<Jucato> i'm stumped
<BluesKaj> well the Jucato, how do I get rid of wine?
<fariborz> blue how can i do that?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: AFAIK... just remove/uninstall wine, then delete everything in the ~/.wine directory :-D
<Jucato> then delete the K Menu entries for Wine Programs
<Jucato> messy, but effective...
<fariborz> and it is enough to just install the wine?
<Jucato> fariborz: he's asking about UNinstalling wine
<fariborz> i mean if i install wine. can i then use windows program on my laptop?
<Jucato> fariborz: not all.
<fariborz> do i need additional libraries or is it   enough only the installation from adept?
<Jucato> http://appdb.winehq.org/ <--- has some of the things you can run in Wine
<Jucato> fariborz: it depends. some Windows programs would run in Wine without the need to copy/install DLLs. Some do
<Jucato> it's a hit and miss thing I think
<BluesKaj> yeah , like nero
<BluesKaj> it won't run , unless you set up a fake registry for the dlls
<fariborz> how can i do it?
<BluesKaj> finally got tovid to work so nero isn't needed anylonger
<BluesKaj> dunno fariborz, beyond me
<fariborz> lol
<vursitis> does anyone know the command to stop the GUI in KDE?
<Hobbsee> vursitis: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<vursitis> thankyou
<Jucato> vursitis: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace would also restart the GUI
<vursitis> ah, much quicker
<Hobbsee> true
<fariborz> so i have installed wine
<fariborz> i think i have to reboot until i get any menuitem
<Jucato> fariborz: no
<fariborz> oh
<fariborz> so why i dont see any   menue item for wine?
<Jucato> you won't get a menu item for Wine itself
<fariborz> oh
<djclue917> fariborz: why do you need one?
<Jucato> when you install a Windows program using Wine, that's the time that a menu entry will be added for that program you installed
<Jucato> you use wine either from the command line with "wine windows_app.exe" or by right-clicking on the .exe file, choosing "Open With.." then typing in "wine"
<fariborz> oh
<fariborz> i could start wincomander
<fariborz> huhu
<fariborz> can i also start windows explorer?
<Jucato> um.. no?
<fariborz> :(
<fariborz> why not?
<Jucato> 'cause windows explorer would probably need Windows itself?
<Jucato> I don't think windows explorer could be downloaded/installed separately from Windows
<fariborz> no way
<fariborz> it did work
<fariborz> i have startet windows explorer
<Jucato> oh?
<fariborz> oh no
<fariborz> it startet winfile
<fariborz> its the old one isnt it?
<lhds>  when i make usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386$ sudo make menuconfig  what can i do to write the changes to kernel?
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Hello
<jontydog> hi all having problems with Kaffeine there is no sound in dvb
<jontydog> lol never mind fixed it after a reboot
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help herwe
<shadeofgrey> something has happened to the main tool bar of my kontact installation
<shadeofgrey> all i have now are the standard icons
<lhds>  when  i compile i always get error 2  No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<shadeofgrey> and the file --> and other text based menu options have dissapeared and i cant get them back for some unknown reason
<shadeofgrey> i even tried resetting the main toolbars to their defaulta and that didnt help either
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: try Ctrl+M for the File Edit etc..
<shadeofgrey> shiy i  lost the whole toolbar
<shadeofgrey> y'know the ones with the seperate windows and such
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i downloaded kubuntu
<ubuntu> but how do I install? :S
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: separate windows?
<fariborz> JUCATO IF I download a .rpm file. how can i install it?
<ubuntu> erhmm
<ubuntu> I booted the cd and am In kde now
<Jucato> ubuntu: there's supposed to be an icon on your desktop for installing Kubuntu
<waylandbill> ubuntu, there should be an icon on the desktop to start the installer
<ubuntu> no there i snot
<ubuntu> i got some errors
<ubuntu> when kde started
<Jucato> what errors?
<ubuntu> shall i logout?
<ubuntu> something about trash ?!?
<waylandbill> can you be more specific on the erros
<ubuntu> i just pressed ok... let me logout
<fariborz> what can i do with a .rpm file?
<Jucato> fariborz: I'm not sure about installing an .rpm file, but I think you need to install a package called "alien" before you could do anything with it
<fariborz> oh . thanks
<waylandbill> fariborz, kpackage can install it using rpm if that is what you are trying to do with it.
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<shadeofgrey> i totrally lost the part of my top panel that allows me to select different desktops
<shadeofgrey> how doi i get al that back?
<Jucato> ooh that one?
<fariborz> do i have kpackage in kubuntu?
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: right-click on panel > Add Applet to Panel > look for Desktop Pager something
<waylandbill> fariborz, it's in a repository if not. I generally look for deb package if availble first before an rpm though.
<dilg> hi everyone,i have a problem with amarok`s xine engine,could anyone pls tell me wahts requested for amarok?
<waylandbill> using rpm's generally means finding dependencies manually. not bad sometimes, but a pain for a program with tons of em.
<Jucato> fariborz: what are you trying to install with an .rpm btw?
<fariborz> i have downloaded the vmware-player from its website. and it is a .rpm file
<Jucato> fariborz: try looking for a .deb instead
<waylandbill> fariborz, that's in the universe or multiverse
<Jucato> waylandbill: multiverse actually, but he seems to have some problems about a vmnet module?
<waylandbill> oh.. the virtual network driver. :-/
<jott> installing vmware by hand can be even more problematic if you don't know what you are doing...
<fariborz> i  have tried it. but it didnt work
<jott> fariborz: try apt-get reinstall vmware-player
<fariborz> jucato how does this alien work?
<jontydog> hi can someone recommend a good ftp server program like Serv-u?
<jott> fariborz: basically it extracts a package of one type and repacks it to another type
<jott> fariborz: but  i bet you will fail with vmware-player as the rpm postinst scripts will probably not work with ubuntu
<fariborz> probably
<fariborz> so what should i do to get this tamn vmplayer running?
<waylandbill> the right course is to find the problem with the module really
<jott> so the deb *should* work on a regular setup
<jott> the vmware-player deb installed from repository
<jott> (worked fine here at least ;)
<fariborz> u mean from adept clicking on vmplayer and selecting install?
<jott> nono do NOT use adept
<jott> adept seems to be broken crap
<fariborz> what else?
<jott> use shell and aptitude
<jott> its kind of "evolved"...
<waylandbill> i've not had trouble with adept. I generally use apt-get directly though.
<jott> yeah either apt-get or aptitude
<fariborz> hm. how should i use aptitude?
<jott> either with its ncurses based interface (maybe a bit strange at first) or just with command line arguments
<jott> like "aptitude install packaganem"
<mike_> To install vmplayer, have you not been able to do that with Kmenu -> System ->Add/Remove Programs ?
<waylandbill> my favorite of aptitude is the option to "play minesweeper".. :-D
<jott> mike_: no adept is horribly broken as it seems
<jott> mike_: it can't show dialogs from the dpkg installer
<jott> mike_: well show but not interact with it
<mike_> ahhh, so then command line, sudo apt-get install vmplayer ?
<jott> right..
<jott> or vmware-player or what's the package valled
<jott> called
<waylandbill> jott: for licensing? no wonder I never noticed.
<jott> waylandbill: yes and other confirmations as it seems
<mike_> Yes, I just did a apt-cache search.... vmware-player is the package name.
<waylandbill> mike_: yup. in the multiverse.
<jott> fariborz: so open kosole and write "sudo apt-get install vmware-player"
<waylandbill> I wonder if adept was run in a terminal if it would handle the dpkg dialogs.
<waylandbill> :-)
<jott> waylandbill: no ;) as the dialogs are shown in a libkonsole widget but you can't interact with them..
<waylandbill> :-/
<jontydog> is there a program similar to serv u for kubuntu?
<fariborz> jott i hwve done
<fariborz> but it doesnt work
<jott> was there an error message?
<waylandbill> jontydog, there's quite a few choices. Look for "ftpd" packages.
<jontydog> cheers wayland bill
<fariborz> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<fariborz> Starting VMware services:
<fariborz>    Virtual machine monitor                                            failed
<fariborz>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<fariborz> Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before
<fariborz> running this script.
<Jucato> er.. !paste
<Jucato> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<waylandbill> vmnet doesn't need to be modprobe'd does it?
<octan> how do i install pkg i have downloded?
<octan> dpkg?
<jott> waylandbill: it actually needs but the script *should* handle this ;)
<jott> fariborz: do you use a custom kernel?
<waylandbill> if he does, he needs to build the module to match it from the sources.
<octan> do i use dpkg -i pkg?
<jott> octan: yes you can do it this way
<waylandbill> octan, yes and -r to remove it later
<octan> ok thx
<matlec> hi
<octan> if i make an extra panel. and dont use the hole width of the desktop.. ther is some space left at each corner. "i have centered the panel" however, at the space i cant have icons, if i try to place icons ther the automaticly moves down below the panel. eventho theres free space there. how can i fix this?
<Lynucs_Newbie> Hello; does the Kubuntu 6.06 iso start in english or german?
<octan> does anyone know what i mean?
<eeos> doe anyone know where to find slmodemd sourc, to attempt to compile and if possibe to package it for AMD 64 (kubuntu 6.06)
<eeos> ?
<jott> eeos: apt-get source? ;)
<eeos> jott: wait
<eeos> jott. it did not work till now
<eeos> jott: it does not work
<jott> hm "apt-get source sl-modem-daemon" works here..
<jott> don't what pkg you need though ;)
<jott> just "tabbed" ;)
<eeos> are you on amd64?
<jott> no
<eeos> ah
<jott> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/misc/sl-modem-daemon
<BluesKaj> Tried everything iknow to get rid of Wine ...but it sticks in the k-menu under debian like shit to a blanket..it's pretty useless to me !
<eeos> ach! I was searching "slmodemd" not "sl-modem"
<eeos> jott: it works. what a stupid mistake.
<eeos> jott. is there a way to compile it automatically? are there instructions somewhere?
<jott> build-essentials / dpkg-dev and then dpkg-buildpackage
<jott> so first two are the mandatory packages
<eeos> sorry? I started using kubuntu very recently, coming from rpm distributions
<jott> and third the command you can use to build
<jott> just go to the dir and run dpkg-buildpackage ...
<jott> after you have installed all the -dev packages you need
<eeos> jott:ok, wait
<LC0> anyone has tried to install libsdl-image-dev package recently? looks like some dependencies are not in the repository
<visik7> still unable to play this stream http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/aug/wwdc_2006/m_wwdc_2006_350_ref.mov any clue ?
<jott> eeos: basically dpkg uses the files in debian/ in your source dir to control the build process... so take a closer look at them...
<shadeofgrey> okay guyts i have another question
<jott> eeos: package version is derived from debian/changelog
<shadeofgrey> how do i add an applet to my panels that shows me my network connectivity -- so that i can see when packets are being shuttled back and forth whikle im doing stuff online?
<visik7> !restricted
<eeos> jott: that is great
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eeos> jott: it is running now
<eeos> jott: exit with erro 1 first then error 2  :-(
<BluesKaj> so, anyone know how to get rid of wine ? ...i've tried uninstalling from synaptic and deleting in the k-menu..all that stuff , nothing works
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what do you mean by "nothing works"?
<BluesKaj> It won't go away Jucato
<jott> eeos: so from this point on you are in the "usual" how to get it compile "chain" ;)
<Jucato> which one? wine itself? the k menu entries for wine programs? or the wine directory?
<eeos> jott: so I can pass to dpkg-buildpackage the usual options?
<BluesKaj> In my k-menu wine is in the debian folder
<BluesKaj> I guess that would be the directory?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: but wine is already uninstalled? there's just a menu entry for it that's remainin?
<jott> eeos: no check the debian dir
<BluesKaj> why doesn't it leave the menu then ?
<eeos> jott: wait
<eeos> jott: I am there, I do not understand it :-D
<Jucato> BluesKaj: try deleting the menu entry manually (right-click on the menu > Edit this Menu Item)
<BluesKaj> did that
<jott> eeos: :(
<BluesKaj> Jucato,  Wine still shows winzip and nero in it's program file
<jott> eeos: you could pastebin your dpkg-buildpackge output so maybe someone can help
<eeos> jott: what should be there?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: let me get this straight: you have a "Wine" entry in K Menu > Debian > Wine, then winzip and nero are in K Menu > Wine > Programs?
<jott> eeos: well the normal ./configure && make stuff and some dh_... calls
<eeos> jott: ah!
<damian_> who the hell would want winzip and nero
<jott> eeos: or an errormessage if something fails ;)
<damian_> nero is bloatware and winzip is ancient
<eeos> jott: so I can run the usual procedure inside that directory, without using dpkg-buildpackage
<eeos> ?
<jott> eeos: then you would end up in the normal "binary output" of the source packge
<jott> eeos: but not a deb package that would have an entry into your installed package  db
<jott> eeos: the dpkg-buildpackage should run trough and create ../blabla-x.y.deb
<eeos> jott: it did not! shall I run compilation by hand?
<supernix> Just read an E-week report stating that Ubuntu was better than SLED 10
<jott> eeos: if you like.. should also work but having installed it as a deb package is more consistent..
<jott> eeos: whats the error dpkg-buildpackage gives? it runs fine here...
<eeos> jott: error 1 and then error 2
<jott> with this sl-modem thing..
<jott> eeos: well.. more detailed ;)
<eeos> jott: keep in mindo I am on amd 64 with an alsa modem !
<jott> eeos: well the crash when you modprobed a module is another issue ;p
<Healot> alsa modem?
<jott> but maybe the sources are not 64bit compliant
<eeos> jott: I am rerunning it
<eeos> jott: I have the error here.
<eeos> jott: How do I past it?
<jott> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eeos> jott: ta
<eeos> jott: just sent
<jott> eeos: paste the url you got ;)
<jott> ah got it
<eeos> jott: blimey, just closed the window
<eeos> jott: ah, good
<jott> eeos: erm sorry can't help you there ... :/ looks like you have to modify the source
<eeos> jott: aaaaarghhhh!
<jott> eeos: just try normal ./configure && make and when you got it running you can try to use dpkg-buildpackage again.. :/
<eeos> jott: thanks, I will look into it. I hope it is enough to midify the makefile to support alsa modems
<shadeofgrey> where would i find a list of the best email clients available for kde? i need something robust that can handle at least 15   seperate accounts
<shadeofgrey> would i have to install all of gnome just to use evolution mail?
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: kmail is KDE's e-mail client
<shadeofgrey> yeah but it sucks
<shadeofgrey> arent thee any other options?
<Jucato> you can also just use Thunderbird?
<Healot> YOU need a mail server, hhaha
<shadeofgrey> thunderbird doesnt do well with multiple accounts
<Jucato> well evolution I guess...
<Jucato> no other GUI e-mail clients I know of...
<shadeofgrey> is it possible to run evolutionnwithout having to install all of gnome?  or is your gut feeling that things would get messed up if i used that
<Healot> tried Microsoft Outlook yet, hehe, kidding
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: it will only install the basic GNOME libraries it needs. not the whole GNOME desktop
<shadeofgrey> okay the im going to try that
<shadeofgrey> the thig i font like about kmail is the way it handles word wraopping in composition windowd
<shadeofgrey> with wordwrap on i get 78 characters to a line
<shadeofgrey> thats ridiculous
<Jucato> even if you resize the window?
<shadeofgrey> yes
<shadeofgrey> therews a place to specifyu wordwrap options but only allows a max of 78 "columns"
<Jucato> hm... I'm not really familiar with the nuances of e-mail clients... I just write them and send @_@
<shadeofgrey> which i found out the hard way really means characters
<shadeofgrey> what mail client do you use?
<_marcellus_> Hi!
<Jucato> kmail... but I didn't really notice that word wrapping thing...
<Jucato> let me try it...
<shadeofgrey> havent you notive how narrow it is?
<_marcellus_> is it possible to replace kwin with an other wm?
<Jucato> err... something's strange...
<shadeofgrey> what?
<GBK> anyone know how I can open a .pst file in linux?
<Jucato> do you mean that when you type in 79 characters, it word wraps to the next row?
<Jucato> oh i see what you mean...
<shadeofgrey> im sayting taht it only allows   78 characters to a line before   it goes to the nesxt lime and starts over
<shadeofgrey> and what im wondering is.. wouldnt taht look REALLY weird totyhe rest of the world?
<shadeofgrey> hang on im going to mail myself and see how it looks
<Jucato> ok.. I'm thinking it won't look like that once they receive it..
<Jucato> I think it only controls the way you see it being typed.
<Jucato> hey claydoh!
<_marcellus_> again: is it possible to replace kwin with an other wm?
<claydoh> yo Jucato
<jott> shadeofgrey: i guess they try to follow http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2646.html ;)
<Jucato> _marcellus_: if you just wan't to use a different WM momentarily, and not make it as the default, you can just install the new WM, then a new session will be added to your login menu, allowing you to log in to a session with that WM
<_marcellus_> dont kwnow wheather we mean the same:
<_marcellus_> i want the windows to have other decoration, etc
<_marcellus_> but i want to stay at kde
<Jucato> _marcellus_: ok, then you're not talking about using a different window manager
<Jucato> you're talking about using a different window decoration?
<excitatory> GBK: i doubt you can.. isn't that photoshop or illustrator or some similar adobe proprietary file format?
<Jucato> what's .PST anyway?
<_marcellus_> for example is it possible to run the compiz cgwd on non xgl-sessions
<Jucato> claydoh: which KDE dev were you able to talk to about my question?
<Jucato> oh ok.. so you really are talking about window managers.. @_@
<claydoh> J it was crimsun, hewas the only one around when I was on
<Jucato> just like I said, if you install a new window manager, for example Fluxbox, you will be able to choose to log into a Fluxbox session (Fluxbox using KDE)
<GBK> excitatory: nope that's an MSOutlook archive format
<claydoh> dialup sux :(
<djclue917> _marcellus_: why would you want to do that?
<Jucato> claydoh: oh...
<claydoh> but go to #kubuntu-devel
<Jucato> _marcellus_: but AFAIK, compiz won't work without XGL...
<_marcellus_> djclue917: just to see wheather it is possible and mybe stay at cgwd
<djclue917> _marcellus_: yeah, Compiz exists because of Xgl.
<claydoh> all the big dogs hang it there :)
<Jucato> claydoh: ehehe! I might be answered with some "geeky" stuff I might not understand... and I would look like a total idiot...
<claydoh> no, you wont
<_marcellus_> Jucat: so cgwd depends on compiz?
<claydoh> they are great folks, really
<Jucato> _marcellus_: AFAIK, yes. and Compiz depends on XGL
<_marcellus_> okay, thank you!
<Jucato> claydoh: how do they take noobs asking technical questions.. :_D
<h3sp4wn> _marcellus_: What video card are you using ?
<Jucato> well, my question wasn't that technical anyway...
<claydoh> well they try to answer, but obviously will refer to #kubuntu / #ubuntu as neeeded
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: he's gone...
<Jucato> yeah, I thought so...
<claydoh> and your question *is*  something they can best answer imo
<Jucato> but I'm scared of possibly stirring up a fight here so I  didn't ask here :-D
<claydoh> no, you won't start a fight
<Jucato> I'm still thinking of just letting my curiousity about it die... it might not be something I'm supposed to know/find out/learn anyway...
<Jucato> and it's probably just a front for a little jealousy over GNOME/Ubuntu... :-D
<claydoh> lol
<Jucato> but now another "jealous feeling" is brewing... but this time towards MEPIS... :-p
<Jucato> I am soooo bad... >:)
<claydoh> b ut if you are curious, simply ask, you are very good with words imnsho, so I doubt you will come across as bashing/flaming/etc
<Kronos> I'm back.
<Jucato> I'll try asking tomorrow. I worded my questions in a way suitable to a forum post. I might have to re-word it for IRC...
<Jucato> or just e-mail one of them, probably Jonathan RIddell...
<Jucato> wb Kr4t05
<claydoh> ya, he's the guy who can answer, its his repo :)
<Jucato> it's his fault!! rawr!!! lol!!
<Jucato> btw, has anyone heard any development about the Amarok 1.4.1 - FLAC - Xine problem?
<excitatory> Jucato: well, you should really ask in #amarok, but i believe it was long fixed, and the devs will probably tell you to grab the latest xine.
<Jucato> excitatory: oh. so they won't be making a fix available in our repos?
<excitatory> well, that's more of a kubuntu thing.
<Riddell> Jucato: hmm?
<Jucato> Riddell: oops.. didn't mean to disturb you...
<excitatory> i gave up on the kubuntu builds.. it's far easier and quicker to just compile from svn..plus then you get more customisation.
<Jucato> Riddell: I was just wondering a few days ago why KDE 3.5.4 wasn't included in the Dapper upgrades repository, but GNOME 2.14.3 was.
<XeXo2> Hi i am compiling firefox and i was wondering how i would set it up so that two firefox installations can be installed simultaneously so that i can switch between them using update-alternatives?
<djclue917> XeXo2: what specific version are you compiling?
<Riddell> Jucato: 3.5.4 had enough problems that I didn't want to put it in -updates.  also manpower issues.  also we have more freedom if it just goes on kubuntu.org
<djclue917> Jucato: KDE updates has never been included in dapper-updates...
<XeXo2> djclue917: Minefield
<h3sp4wn> XeXo2: Why not just use the binaries of minefield ?
<XeXo2> h3sp4wn: I like to compile stuff myself
<XeXo2> h3sp4wn: and i want to learn how to set this up
<djclue917> XeXo2: oh.. ok. i think you could install firefox in another directory so as not to disturb the one previously installed
<Jucato> Riddell: oh I see. so it will always be like that? will they ever be put into dapper-backports? And lastly, is the Kubuntu release for KDE 3.5.4 an official KDE release? someone mentioned that it was just experimental or unofficial. Thanks!
<h3sp4wn> XeXo2: It takes ages to compile firefox
<Jucato> s/KDE release/Kubuntu release
<XeXo2> h3sp4wn: I know done it lots of times, but this time i want to know to to set a program up with update-alternatives and firefox seems like the ideal candidate
<Jucato> Riddell:  s/KDE release/Kubuntu release
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, it's official Kubuntu (since I make it)
<Riddell> dapper-backports isn't working and shows no signs of changing
<XeXo2> djclue917: But how do i set it up so that update-alternatives allows me to switch between the default firefox and my version?
<h3sp4wn> XeXo2: You need to build a proper package in that case - debhelper has the hooks for update-alternatives
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning all...  ANyone here work with the help docs, I need to have someone edit the dial-up page...
<Jucato> Riddell: oh I see. Someone from MEPIS mentioned that KDE 3.5.4 would eventually make its way into Backports, which I thought was strange, because it didn't happen in Breezy before, and not with KDE 3.5.3 in Dapper. Anyway, thanks for your time! Sorry for having to bother you with my questions. Really grateful! ^_^
<djclue917> Jucato: I doubt that since the backports people would be shouldering a lot of additional work (considering the size of KDE) if that were the case..
<Jucato> djclue917: I guess so. Anyway, Dapper backports are totally empty last time I checked (a few hours ago)
<ubuser> ...uhhh...kde
<Riddell> Jucato: backports is the best place for it, but backports is non-functional and has been for some time so we can't use it
<Jucato> Riddell: oh, I guess that explains why it's empyt. ^_^ Thanks again!
<satempler> Eft should have some sort of VPN wizards one for client one for server (server ncuses or script based)
<_Shade_> hi
<Jucato> hi
<pingun> hi jucato
<_Shade_> i can't install cedega on ubuntu dapper. It gives me an error message
<_Shade_> the package requires an xlibs installed but i have only xlibs-dev in the repos
<h3sp4wn> satempler: openvpn is pretty easy to setup anyway - ipsec is not that bad unless you are trying to interoperate with windows client (and trying to not buy the software you need to make it easy)
<ErikTheRed> _Shade_: have you tried talking to the Cedega people? I've heard they're pretty good at helping their customers
<satempler> right
<satempler> but still wizards or druids is good for the new user
<thomas> hey homies
<_Shade_> ErikTheRed: i havent done it yet
<thomas> this is great here
<thomas> i hate chats
<satempler> i will even take a front end configuration tool
<ErikTheRed> Shade: have you enabled all of the repos in your sources.list
<satempler> any one know the state of tv-out on the ATI binary drivers
<satempler> any one know why the security.ubuntu.com is so slow
<Arkkis> I'm trying to use dual monitors on kubuntu, and when I boot it up, the right screen is 1600*1200 alright, but the viewport is smaller. So when I move the mouse around the screen scrolls with it
<Arkkis> an user here told me to comment out "virtual screen" option
<Arkkis> and I tought that I could find it in xorg.conf, but I could not
<Arkkis> where can I find it?
<Jucato> Arkkis: acutally, I think the label is "Virtual" only. in Section "Screen", SubSection "Display"
<XeXo2> h3sp4wn: Where can i get info in debhelper and making this deb?
<h3sp4wn> XeXo2: Debian packaging guide
<Arkkis> Jucato, there's no such setting in my xorg.conf
<Jucato> anything starting with "Virtual"??
<Arkkis> oh, and I also noticed that the actual screen is bigger than 1600*1200 on my righthand monitor, it just shows 1600*1200 area of it
<Arkkis> Jucato, no, nothing with irtual in it on the file
<marek_> hello
<Jucato> hmm... that's strange...
<marek_> did someone solve tv out problem with radeon video card?
<XeXo2> h3sp4wn: is this it? http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<satempler> marek_:  I belive it only works with the binary drivers
<Arkkis> Jucato, yep, it's really strange
<satempler> marek_: i am trying to find out my self
<djclue917> XeXo2: there's a brief package guide in the Kubuntu docs
<Jucato> try removing any resolution that is higher than the resolution that you want (1600x2000?). remember to backup your xorg.conf ^_^
<marek_> why they just not relise som sort of software?
<Arkkis> Jucato, ok
<h3sp4wn> XeXo2: Yep - That should tell you enough to make the package - then find out how to do update-alternatives by looking at another package that uses it
<Ash-Fox> marek_, tv out works with my radeon mobility M6 ly.
<hagus> Good evening :)
<vigilant_> good evening all :)
<marek_> i have radeon 9550 vith tv out and i see crap on tv
<vigilant_> my second day of kubuntu and still in love :D
<XeXo2> h3sp4wn and djclue917: thanks i'll give it a try, i'm trying to find the docs
<hagus> I can no longer run my adept program - it tells me to run apt-setup or apt-get-update but these are not found :(
<marek_> if some one have solved this kind of porblrm om me
<h3sp4wn> hagus: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hagus> ty h3sp4wn :)
<Jucato> rawr! h3sp4wn beat me to it
<Jucato>  @_@
<marek_> i love ubuntu but some things just make me angry
<hagus> it reports to me depnedcy problems related to ymessenger
<satempler> marek_: same here
<hagus> I tried installing ymessenger but it did not go where it ought to have gone
<satempler> marek_: but it's not linux fault  its ATI's fault
<hagus> I just used the actions choice in the menu to install it
<satempler> if they opened up there drivers then it would be easyer
<hagus> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<hagus>  ymessenger depends on libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0); however:
<hagus>   Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed.
<hagus>  ymessenger depends on libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
<hagus>   Package libglib1.2 is not installed.
<Jucato> satempler: a rumor is going around... ATI might just do that, thanks to the AMD-ATI merger...
<hagus>  ymessenger depends on libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
<hagus>   Package libgtk1.2 is not installed.
<satempler> hagus: why not use kopete or gaim
<hagus>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<hagus>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
<hagus>  ymessenger depends on xlibs (>> 3.3.6); however:
<hagus>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<satempler> Jucato: hope so
<hagus> dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--configure):
<hagus>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<hagus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hagus>  ymessenger
<satempler> hagus try pastebin
<hagus> That was what came up h3sp4wn :)
<hagus> I have decided to stick with windows for ymessenger for the time being but I want to stick with linux for other things.
<hagus> gaim and kopete do not let me into irc-style chatrooms on yahoo, satempler :)
<satempler> oh
<satempler> they used to
<Ash-Fox> hagus, wait a sec
<hagus> pastebin?
<h3sp4wn> hagus: where did you get the deb for ymessenger from ?
<Ash-Fox> hagus, tried bitlbee? http://www.bitlbee.org/
<hagus> from yahoo
<hagus> no I have not As
<hagus> Ash-Fox:  even
<hagus> click
<satempler> is there a way to quiry a package to find out what it would install
<Jucato> satempler: without starting Adept?
<satempler> using the apt-get command
<satempler> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> I think apt-get has a command to let you "simulate" an installation...
<satempler> ok i  will look it up on man
<Jucato> or do you want to see the dependencies of a package, whether they will be installed or are already installed?
<ubuntu> hi, I have problem: "GRUB: Error 17"
<djclue917> ubuntu: problem with MBR...
<satempler> Seveas has a ubuntu-multimedia-kde meta package i want to see what it installs
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> acctualy, I fixed partition order with fdisk, then changed fstab and mtab and menu.lst
<ubuntu> how to resolve problem from a boot cd
<Jucato> satempler: you can use Konqueror, enter "apt:/" in the location bar
<djclue917> sudo grub-install /dev/<HDD here>
<satempler> ok
<h3sp4wn> hagus: xlibs doesn't exist in ubuntu dapper - you can remove it with sudo dpkg -r ymessenger
<djclue917> ubuntu: sudo grub-install /dev/<HDD here>
<hagus> ty h3sp4wn :)
<vigilant_> how do i install a package manually again?
<vigilant_> instead of from adept
<ubuntu> djclue917 : this is output now:
<ubuntu> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<ubuntu> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<vigilant_> cus adept hates me
<vigilant_> :)
<vigilant_> today
<ubuntu> djclue917, it's output of "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<djclue917> ubuntu: did you make a separate /boot partition?
<ubuntu> no
<Jucato> vigilant_: sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<djclue917> ubuntu: SATA hard drive?
<vigilant_> cool
<vigilant_> thanks jucato
<vigilant_> :)
<ubuntu> djclue917 yes
<Jucato> what problem did you have with Adept?
<ubuntu> djclue917: I have /dev/sda3 for linux
<hagus> That seems to have removed the ymessenger but when I try to run adept from konsole, here is what comes up:
<hagus> Failed to open device
<vigilant_> jucato: just the java thing that wants confirmation before installing so adept freezes and doesnt allow me to install anything anymore since there is a program running that is using the database and it is not called adept in the ctrl-esc window
<hagus> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<hagus>   Major opcode:  144
<hagus>   Minor opcode:  3
<hagus>   Resource id:  0x0
<hagus> Failed to open device
<hagus> kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()
<djclue917> ubuntu: you only need the device name
<Jucato> hagus: next time you need to post a lot of lines, try this
<Jucato> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hagus> ty jucato :)
<djclue917> ubuntu: what's the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<Jucato> vigilant_: try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" first
<ubuntu> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<ubuntu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
<Jucato> vigilant_: then install java using apt
<ubuntu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1   *           1        2037    16357376+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu> /dev/sda2            2037        3829    14399034+   b  W95 FAT32
<ubuntu> /dev/sda3            3830        4772     7574647+  83  Linux
<ubuntu> /dev/sda4            4773        4864      738990   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<hagus> ah - i understand now both about pastebin and the flooding problem
<vigilant_> juato: well there is an adept-notify i killed but it doesnt seem to work still
<vigilant_> jucato: ok ill do that :)
<Jucato> ubuntu: next time you need to paste a lot of lines, try using pastebin
<djclue917> ubuntu: yeah, you might want to put that in the paste bin.. anyways..
<Jucato> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ubuntu> ok, sorry everyone
<Jucato> vigilant_: nah, you can leave adept-notify. doesn't matter :-D
<djclue917> ubuntu: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" should really fix your problem...
<Jucato> ubuntu: no problem. we were all beginners once. :-D
<vigilant_> jucato: I killed it allready hehe
<Jucato> vigilant_: noooo!!! poor little thing :-D
<vigilant_> jucato: did the last command u gave me with no errors returned
<ubuntu> djclue917, ok. I'll try to reboot
<pingun> is there any way to prevent ubuntu textmode installer to write into the mbr but into rootartition or fd? (otherwise i will use an different distro where i can choose where to install grub)
<djclue917> yeah, try that..
<vigilant_> now i go: "sudo apt-get install" rite?
<vigilant_> jucato: now i go: "sudo apt-get install" rite?
<Jucato> vigilant_: yeah. sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<vigilant_> cool
<vigilant_> jucato: will u tell someone about the confirmation of acceptance of terms in the java package and that they should add support for accepting that in adept? :)
<vigilant_> jucato: cus i dont know who to tell
<vigilant_> or ask
<vigilant_> something
<Jucato> ehehe! It's a limitation of the terminal emulator in Adept. I think the developers are aware of it already
<vigilant_> cool
<djclue917> vigilan_: just use the terminal for installing software. ;-)
<vigilant_> oki
<metalero9_> hola
<zered> hi everybody
<Jucato> hi zere
<ubuntu> djclue917, no luck
<ubuntu> djclue917, I have working ubuntu installation under /dev/sda3
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any program for kde taht like fraps?
<djclue917> ubuntu: try to mount /dev/sda3
<MetaMorfoziS> (fraps is a good screencapturing program for winshit)
<satempler> can any one tell me how to get kopete to stop telling me about new hotmail email
<ubuntu> ok - done, then?
<djclue917> ubuntu: wait a sec.
<hagus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<djclue917> satempler: Settings -> Configure Notifications
<andred> satempler: settings->configure notifications
<andred> damn
<andred> :)
<andred> you won
<djclue917> satempler: find the "New email has arrived in your MSN inbox"
<zered> hi Jucato
<satempler> cool thanks
<hagus> I have !pasted the output from my konsole and wondered if anyone can help me solve the problem(s) indicated?
<djclue917> ubuntu: "sudo grub-install --root-directory <mount point of /dev/sda3> /dev/sda"
<exmethix> i have a problem installing the new ati driver
<Jucato> hagus: you have to paste the link that pastebin gives you
<exmethix> i did the second method
<exmethix> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<exmethix> here is the error
<exmethix> http://rafb.net/paste/results/LUHbCC98.html
<exmethix> i installed exactly 5 times. it is kubuntu dapper with full dist-upgrade
<zered> someone knows how install driver ati on kubuntu ?
<exmethix> fglrxinfo says mesa indirect
<exmethix> anybody could help?
<zered> Hi exmethix. Do you have probleme with ati too ?
<hagus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20015   -  Would that be the link?  I am not sure where to look for it but that is the webpage at which the form appears.
<ubuntu> djclue917, thanks. It seem it worked something on the HD. I'll try booting
<exmethix> zered: no.... ati driver has no 3D accleration
<h3sp4wn> hagus: if you just run adept (it should automatically launch kdesu) sudo is only for commandline programs
<hagus> ok ta :)
<Jucato> hagus: yeah that's the link
<zered> exmethix: yes I know. But I'm looking for have this acceleration. I have install xorg-server for fglrx and change driver in xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> hagus: if you run dpkg -C (it should list any currently broken packages)
<XeXo2> Does anyone here play america's army?
<hagus> ta again - I ran adept - it said it was loading but then disappeared.
<hagus> It merely takes me to a new line when I type dpkg -C in konsole
<exmethix> zered: try this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Jucato> hagus: did you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<hagus> yes I did jucato - several times.
<h3sp4wn> hagus: run sudo -i (and then) ps aux | grep adept | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill (followed by) ps aux | grep adept | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<hagus> ok ty
<zered> exmethix: thanx for that. I reboot. ;-)
<h3sp4wn> then try loading adept again
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: that's one heck of a line @_@
<harmental> hi..does anybody know which repository should i add to have the latest version of conky?
<reagleBRKLN> howdy, running dapper and latest updates and my gtk apps are misbehaving: displays of text (e.g., line in unison or pan) are truncated
<sinppa_> Does edgy have KDE4 O_o ?
<hagus> I typed in the stuff that you said, h3sp4wn, and then ran adept but again it came up on the task bar at the bottom with an eggtimer and after several seconds disappeared.
<Jucato> sinppa_: nope. KDE 4 isn't even in beta I think
<sinppa_> hmm, ok.
<hagus> Maybe I should reboot?
<h3sp4wn> hagus: try running sudo apt-get update (at the end of it see if it complains about a lock)
<Jucato> it might also be a problem with the sources.list?
<h3sp4wn> I think it would still run in that case (but I don't use it so I am not certain)
<hagus> hagus@hagus-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<hagus> E: Type http://user.sgic.fi/~tml/gimp/win32/ is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> err... I guessed so :-D
<h3sp4wn> hagus: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list (the pastebin the contents)
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: he might have trouble copying-pasting and getting out of vim :-D
<hagus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Its in the konsole if he is deleting full lines vim is the easiest way (If I give him the commands)
<hagus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20016
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: oh yeah... forgot you could highlight stuff in konsole! silly me
<soulrider_> hey everyone
<zered> exmethix: thanx for your help. It's ok !
<Jucato> ok that's weird...
<soulrider> are there any programmer who i can request help from here ?
<exmethix> zered: what says fglrxinfo?
<zered> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<zered> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<zered> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<zered> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<zered> and ati panel is ok !!
<exmethix> .... than you aso have no 3D accleration
<exmethix> am i right?
<zered> exmethix: I try with chromium. Wait please...
<zered> exmethix: :-( it's soooo slow !
<exmethix> zered: yes than you have the same problem as me
<exmethix> zered: please do dmesg | grep fglrx
<exmethix> whats the output?
<hagus> What should I do now, h3sp4wn? :)
<zered> nothing !! nada !! nichts !! rien !!
<exmethix> zered: sprichst du deutsch?
<hagus> I tried running adept again - this time the dialog box for the root passwd came up but then it beeped at me and disappeared again.
<scast> Good Afternoon ^^
<zered> exmethix: ein biessen ! I prefer english ou franais !
<h3sp4wn> hagus: sorry I didn't notice you had pasted it sorry
<hagus> np
<exmethix> zered: mmh
<luis> who
<luis> hallo
<hagus> I do not seem to have apt even though I have adept - or am I mistaken there?
<exmethix> zered: i am searching for this bug since yesterday evening
<exmethix> zered: when i find a way to enable 3D Accleration on the new driver with kubuntu i will tell you
<scast> Pandora kills my resources ^^
<zered> exmethix: yes, thanx. I'm looking for too. I have installed headers and modules for my kernel
<mossman>  Good day all. Anyone familure with kmail?  I would like to be able to click on a contact and see everye-mal sent or received by that contact? Anyone know if this is possible?
<h3sp4wn> hagus: type - :q!
<scast> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<zered> I have a problem with smb4k. It seeme to mount my samba drie but the icon is erased few seconds after
<hagus> bash: :q!: command not found
<h3sp4wn> hagus: (there is about 3 commands to reset your sources to what you need) sudo echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse universe > /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> hagus: sudo echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted multiverse universe > /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> hagus: sudo echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted multiverse universe > /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> hagus: sudo echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted multiverse universe > /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> hagus: no stop just run the first line (
<h3sp4wn> hagus: then sudo echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted multiverse universe >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> hagus: then sudo echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted multiverse universe >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> hagus: then sudo echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted multiverse universe >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> hagus: Then if you look at /etc/apt/sources.list (you should have just the 4 lines)
<hagus> it said "Permission denied" when I ran the first line
<hagus> Should I continue to type the stuff in?
<h3sp4wn> hagus: run sudo -i first
<h3sp4wn> hagus: then the first line then the three with >>
<brandon_> seems like KDE 3.5.4 is 10 tiems faster than previous versions in Ubuntu
<damian_> is it really?
<soulrider_> any porgrammers here?
<fritsch> soulrider_: me can do haskell
<fritsch> soulrider_: :-)
<soulrider_> well, what i need is to learn how to do somehting
<soulrider_> i can do it myself after that
<soulrider_> i need an idea of how i can dow hat i wany
<soulrider_> want*
<fritsch> soulrider_: okay, what do you want?
<soulrider_> maybe it would be better if we went to another channel :-/
<soulrider_> #soulrider
<damian_> has anyone tried xgl with kubuntu
<hagus> just the four lines in sources.list :)
<brandon_> damina_ seems like it
<brandon_> damian_ seems like it
<Dodger> damian_: i'm running it
<Dodger> works great
<hagus> h3sp4wn: just the four lines in sources.list :)
<h3sp4wn> hagus: now try sudo apt-get update
<h3sp4wn> hagus: Hopefully now it should not mention that win32 thing it failed at last time (then you can try adept)
<SeicherlBoB> Hi there! Just tried to install Kubuntu Desktop on a laptop 2 times. After reboot it cant start cause the harddisk bootsector is invalid. (I made a /boot partition with ext2 and 50MB) Any suggestions?
<hagus> It says "
<hagus> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<hagus>   Connection failed
<hagus> but it then goes on to access the other repositories
<damian_> dodger: any big problems with xgl?
<h3sp4wn> hagus: try starting it - apt-get update - then pressing control c straight away then running it again
<h3sp4wn> hagus: I have that problem everytime where it doesn't work properly (but I thought it was because I was using wireless)
<hagus> I have run adept and it open - hurray!
<hagus> it opened
<h3sp4wn> hagus: great :)
<trappist> fonts sure are looking rough in 3.5.4
<hagus> ty ty ty :)
<h3sp4wn> hagus: You should have more applications available as a by product of rewriting the sources.list
<hagus> Some of them could not connect apparently but now that I know what to do, I shall muck around to try again :)
<h3sp4wn> hagus: You may want to do a full update (as you had the security repository disabled before)
<excitatory> so, you know how kubuntu has customized konqueror profiles?  well, they were missing a feature i desired, and so i followed this: ( http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror ) which restores the original profiles back..which then fixed my problem, but now i have real trouble: any time a kio-slave, kicker quick browser icon, or anything that wants to open a new konqueror window tries to do this, nothing happens.  a window does not open.
<excitatory> es manually, bu
<hagus> ah ty, h3sp4wn :)
<vandenoever> in the kubuntu installer, how can avoid choosing a mount point for every partition?
<vandenoever> it seems to require that
<ninHer> hi all
<vandenoever> "No mount point selected for " ....
<vandenoever> for most of my partitions
<vandenoever> of course i can add /media/hda{x} fore each one but that's silly
<vandenoever> i don't need to see those disks
<vandenoever> and now it insists on formatting /dev/hda2, even though I've told it not to
<SeicherlBoB> vandenoever: I also had less problems with the "classic" installer ;)
<vandenoever> SeicherlBoB: is that still available?
<SeicherlBoB> vandenoever: dont know.... guess not.
<vandenoever> :-(
<SeicherlBoB> My installer keeps failing to create the boot-sector. dont know why
<vandenoever> every time i attemp kubuntu i'm turned off by some stuff like this...
<vandenoever> i'd like to like kubuntu, but pff
<vandenoever> doen't anybody partition their own drive anymore?
<SeicherlBoB> yeah...
<excitatory> the classic installer is still available, iirc
<SeicherlBoB> will that create a working bootsector?
<vandenoever> it's trying to format my hibernation partition as ext3 ...
<vandenoever> silly
<SeicherlBoB> is there a way to just create a new bootsector?
<vandenoever> what's the classic installer called, can i call it from a livecd?
<QMario> How can I print from a KUbuntu Printer Server on a Windows machine?
<h3sp4wn> vandenoever: You either need the alterative cd or you can install with debootstrap
<QMario> Sorry, let me rephrase.
<h3sp4wn> vandenoever: (see the installing from knoppix howto)
<h3sp4wn> vandenoever: You can install debootstrap or cdebootstrap from the livecd
<QMario> How can I print on a Windows machine from a KUbuntu Printer Server?
<vandenoever> h3sp4wn: i've now told it my hibernation drive is a swap drive
<vandenoever> it accepts that
<vandenoever> phew
<h3sp4wn> vandenoever: That will probably trash it if it has certain things that need to be on it
<SeicherlBoB> h3sp4wn: any ideas how i can fix my bootsector?
<vandenoever> oh now it crashed
<vandenoever> i better mkswap on it first then
<h3sp4wn> SeicherlBoB: What has happened to it ?
<SeicherlBoB> h3sp4wn: I partitioned (hda1, /boot, etx2, 50MB; and others) and installed. after reboot the machine hangs telling me the bootsector is incvalid
<draik> Hello everyone
<h3sp4wn> h3sp4wn: serial ata disk ?
<draik> QMario, you want to print from a winxp machine to a Kubuntu desktop connected to a printer?
<QMario> Yes.
<draik> easily done
<SeicherlBoB> h3sp4wn:  fuh... its an acer travelmate... donno, its not mine
<QMario> Draik, how?
<SeicherlBoB> h3sp4wn: 40GB Ultra ATA it says
<h3sp4wn> SeicherlBoB: Have you tried the alternative installer ?
<draik> QMario, have you installed the printer your Kubuntu desktop?
<QMario> Yes.
<SeicherlBoB> h3sp4wn: you mean not the desktop-edition but the other one?
<QMario> It uses a driver provided by HPLIP.
<draik> QMario, perfect, then we can get started with the editing
<h3sp4wn> SeicherlBoB: Yes its a text based installer that actually works (alot more often)
<vandenoever> oh by the way, is 5gb enough for kubunto + dev tools?
<draik> QMario, open the Run Command (ALT+F2)
<QMario> Okay.
<SeicherlBoB> h3sp4wn: not yet, but i guess i will ;) thanks by now
<QMario> Finished.
<draik> QMario, type      sudo kate /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Lynoure> vandenoever: should be. But depends on dev tools, and on what all else you want there
<vandenoever> kdelibs-dev, g++, valgrind, xerces, qt4
<vandenoever> for strigi development
<vandenoever> well, mainly testing
<vandenoever> for kubunto
<vandenoever> u
<Lynoure> vandenoever: kubunto being something else than mispelled kubuntu?
<QMario> Draik, cannot connect to X SErver.
<vandenoever> Lynoure: my new superfork :-)
<vandenoever> no, a typo
<QMario> Draik, I will use pico instead. ;)
<draik> ok
<draik> I use kate by default, but you can use your favorite editor
<Lynoure> vandenoever: You should be plenty fine with / of 5G. /homes always tend to bloat, though
<QMario> Draik, okay we are here.
<draik> ok
<vandenoever> Lynoure: this one wont, it will be only for testing strigi and with test data
<vandenoever> as far as the disk permits
<vandenoever> i'm not going to compile kde4 or something
<draik> QMario, down to about line 33, you have the first <Location /> tag
<QMario> Draik, my first Location tag is on line 774.
<gebruiker> hi
<draik> QMario, line about it should read:               #Restrict acces to the server...
<gebruiker> when I invoke: hdparm -d1 /dev/hda it works, but when I modify /etc/hdparm.conf,(i.e enable command_line hdparm -d1 /dev/hda) it tells me: * Setting disc parameters...  * No disk enabled. Exiting...
<draik> QMario, followed by          <Location />
<draik> QMario, I meant the line ABOVE it
<draik> sorry
<QMario> Okay, I found that.
<QMario> Line 827
<lmodl> #kvaubuntu-h
<draik> I only have 85 lines... oh well
<draik> ok, so now you edit that paragraph
<gebruiker> ???
<draik> QMario, add a new line after Allow @LOCAL
<draik> QMario, done?
<QMario> Draik, yes.
<draik> ok
<draik> QMario, on that new line, type           Allow From <winxp.desktop.ip.addy>
<QMario> Exactly, as you have typed.
<draik> except that you have to modify it to have your winxp ip address
<QMario> So I should not replace ip with anything?
<draik> Allow From 192.168.1.234
<draik> or whatever your winxp ip address is
<QMario> Draik, what if the IP Address is dynamic?
<draik> that's fine
<vigilant_> :)
<draik> add what it is now
<QMario> Draik, okay.
<QMario> Finished.
<draik> ok
<draik> save the file
<draik> Now open /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf
<TheCobra> somebody know how to install a .run file?
<DocTomoe> TheCobra: no need to install it
<TheCobra> got my drivers for my videocard. it's in a  ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run
<QMario> Draik, no such directory.
<Surger> TheCobra: sh ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run
<TheCobra> oh tnx surger
<Surger> Probably need to do it with sudo
<draik> nothing?              /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf
<Surger> sudo sh ...
<TheCobra> idd sudo super user needed :)
<voicu> Hi, I installed gcc from adept and when I tried to compile a simple "Hello world!" program to test it I found out that iostream.h is not in the includes. I installed the kernel headers and found iostream.h in /usr/include/c++/4.0.3/backward. Is iostream.h not used anymore?
<Surger> voicu: The headers changed
<Surger> voicu: <iostream>
<Surger> Not <iostream.h>
<damian_> does anyone know how to get xgl working on kubuntu?
<damian_> i cant find any good guides
<voicu> Surger: I tried that because I had the same problem but that doesn't work either
<nick_> does anyone know a good program for website building
<vandenoever> nick_: quanta is reasonable
<vandenoever> you want to write html, right?
<e-Hernick> gvim is good.
<nick_> yes
<e-Hernick> I like BlueFish too
<DocTomoe> Maybe in here someone as a suggestion for my dpkg problem? As the description is rather long, I posted it at http://pastebin.ca/122418
<nick_> wat's the most user friendly program?
<e-Hernick> iWeb :) ?
<QMario> Draik, no directory named cups.d
<e-Hernick> Oh, NVU is very nice.
<e-Hernick> try NVU
<nick_> NVU,ok
<vandenoever> yeah, nvu's probably most userfriendly
<draik> can you go there manually
<e-Hernick> NVU features and screenshots: http://www.nvu.com/features.php
<nick_> thank you
<draik> open your file browser and go to root (/) and then etc > cups > cups.d
<nick_> an other question :) i've i want to watch movies on the internet i need some plugins! but where can i get those for linux?
<vandenoever> nick_: do you need flash or movie codecs?
<nick_> i think i need flash
<nick_> maby i need it all. it isn't lost i've i have it all
<QMario> Draik, I can not go there manually.
<draik> error message?
<eamon> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<vandenoever> nick_: check http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<nick_> i allready have java
<Surger> Is it normal for a dist-upgrade to remove apps? I'm missing hotplugging and the ntpd service.
<Surger> Also I'm missing a lot of icons in KDE - for example kcontrol isn't anywhere to be seen in KDE.
<aliasfred> i think it is normal to remove apps. after that, is it normal that those particular apps have been removed i dunno
<RogueX> Hello
<RogueX> Anyone tell me how to make file execute a double click under Konqueror?
<Ash-Fox> RogueX, double click it?
<chx> i just want honest opinions, not flames -- is it worth to buy an Intel Mac to run Kubuntu on it?
<aliasfred> chx, why not buy a pc ?
<RogueX> Ash-Fox: Yea I go to delete files but just selecting them causes them to run rather than allowing me to select them to be deleted, moved, or whatever
<QMario> Draik, sorry for taking too long to respond, but I think the problem is that there are no Windows drivers on this machine.
<Ash-Fox> Oh, you mean single click, RogueX, just run kcontrol the setting for changing single click is somewhere in there
<aliasfred> chx, apple hardware tends to be more expensive, so i would say you need to good reason to buy it
<RawSewage> Surger, www.boringville.com/blogs/Bilford/Kubuntu
<draik> QMario, are you using Kubuntu 6.06?
<vigilant_> how do i see how much space is left on my harddrive?
<RawSewage> vigilant_,  df -h
<RawSewage> or better yet, install KWikDisk
<RawSewage> it gives you a tray icon
<vigilant_> kool
<vigilant_> ty
<Surger> RawSewage: Funny thing is that I'm even missing the KDE System Settings menu :)
<vigilant_> :)
<chx> aliasfred: that's why i am asking -- is there an advantage if I do not use Mac OS X?
<RawSewage> Surger, its not in System?
<Surger> RawSewage: Nope but it was there before my dist-upgrade.
<RawSewage> Surger, thats weird
<draik> QMario, run Adept and make sure you have 'cupsys' installed
<nick_> i've you have a site with users.telenet.be what is the publishing server then?
<aliasfred> chx, i dont see any. why do you considere this choise ? i mean do you have any reason to buy a intel mac instead of a pc ?
<vigilant_> when i search for kwikdisk in adept i find nothing, when i search for kwiki I find a quickie wiki thats not too tricky hehe
<vigilant_> :)
<RawSewage> vigilant_, KDiskFree
<vigilant_> aha!
<vigilant_> thanx
<RawSewage> vigilant_, KwikDIsk is a module in it
<QMario> Draik, what is Adept?
<vigilant_> will gnome programs work in my kubuntu?
<RawSewage> vigilant_, wait
<RawSewage> vigilant_, kdf
<vigilant_> rawsewage: search for kdf in my adept?
<RawSewage> vigilant_, kdf is the package name
<vigilant_> aha
<vigilant_> rawsewage: thanx:)
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install kdf
<vigilant_> i found it in adept
<RawSewage> ok
<vigilant_> :D
<vigilant_> kubuntu rox
<harryo> Hi, after a upgrade to dapper, X refuse to start. Any ideas?
<vigilant_> anyone know how to play the java game blood bowl in kubuntu?
<vigilant_> ive installed the java package
<RawSewage> did you get to the Agreement Page
<vigilant_> and i got this directory with the game and a .jar file that kubuntu opens to edit
<RawSewage> if you didnt Accept the Agreement, you didnt install Java
<vigilant_> and a .lnk file that i used when i played it in windows
<RawSewage> !java
<vigilant_> i did accept it installed it in console
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<RawSewage> vigilant_, ok
<vigilant_> the problem is how to get kubuntu to start the game
<RawSewage> vigilant_, try this
<RawSewage> right click the jar, and in Properties, make it executable
<vigilant_> aha
<vigilant_> one sec ill try :)
<QMario> Thank you draik!!! :) I can move on from here.
<RawSewage> Im clueless when it comes to Java
<sledge_at_work> RawSewage: java -jar <name_of_jar_file>
<RawSewage> vigilant_, ^^
<sledge_at_work> err
<sledge_at_work> sorry. thanks.
<RawSewage> sledge_at_work, does making the jar executable also work
<sledge_at_work> RawSewage: I don't know.
<vigilant_> it opened it in "ark"
<vigilant_> strange stuff
<RawSewage> did you try the above
<RawSewage> see sledge_at_work's
<chx> aliasfred: i was looking for such a reason (i do not really know, better quality, speed, whatever) but apparently none exists. thanks.
<vigilant_> jupp
<sledge_at_work> vigilant_: not strange. a jar file is a java tar file. :)
<vigilant_> "can be executed"
<RawSewage> vigilant_, no, what sledge_at_work said
<RawSewage> [18:10]  <sledge_at_work> RawSewage: java -jar <name_of_jar_file>
<vigilant_> oh
<vigilant_> no not yet
<Doodluv> vigilant_: do as sledge said..
<vigilant_> i will
<vigilant_> oki
<aliasfred> chx: no problem
<vandenoever> is there a way to get faster sources?
<vandenoever> my apt-get upgrade is very slow
<mig> I have this problem. I want to edit files which only root has access to (in /var/www/), but graphically inside the KDE. can that be done?
<vandenoever> the data travels half the globe from .au to .de at the moment
<sledge_at_work> mig: kdesu <editorname> file
<mig> I'll check it out, thanks
<Doodluv> mig: sudo
<sledge_at_work> mig: e.g.: kdesu gvim /var/www/foo/bar.conf
<mig> any idea why I get "cannot connect to X server"?
<aliasfred> mig, my guess is use 'kdesu'
<vigilant_> "Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java"
<Cagari> hi. Is anyone able to use Sagem fast 800 usb modem with kubuntu?
<vigilant_> what does it mean?
<aliasfred> this mean download the sun java :)
<vigilant_> but i installed it allready :)
<vigilant_> confusing
<h3sp4wn> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<h3sp4wn> select the sun one
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Hello
<vigilant_> oki
<aliasfred> vigilant_: do as h3sp4wn said, Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java <- the gnu.java tells you are not using it
<vigilant_> oki
<Doodluv> vigilant_: i had both installed, i just specified the path like /path/to/sun/java/bin/java -jar /usr/local/app.jar
<RogueX> Does anyone know how to get the windows to remember where they were open last time and open at the same place next time??
<vigilant_> :)
<vigilant_> thanx
<aliasfred> RogueX: i think there is a very hidden option in kde to set this up. dont remember where
<aliasfred> i had this issue once with konqueror and found the answer
<aseigo> RogueX: you mean on re-log in?
<vigilant_> its working :D
<vigilant_> now off to bloodbowl land! :D
<vigilant_> thanks for all help people
<aliasfred> no problem :)
<RogueX> aseigo: no just whenever I open an app.  I like things to be in the same place instead of just opening in the next available corner
<Doodluv> np
<dek_aik> RogueX: right click the top bar, choose advanced --special windows settings
<aseigo> RogueX: ah .. i see ... you want the "Window Specific Settings" control panel
<aseigo> RogueX: create a new rule, don't define a window class, on the geometry page select Position and set it to Remember. possibly the same for size if you wish
<david___> why my mp3 dont play ? please
<aliasfred> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RogueX> dek_aik: help... when I right click I get add applet to panel and such
<aliasfred> david___: this is for you
<Cagari> ehrm can anyone help me?
<vigilant_> will java work automatically from my firefox now?
<vigilant_> inside the browser
<RogueX> dek_aik: where do I go from menu?
<dek_aik> RogueX: just right click the top border of your app, then you chooce the advanced--special windows settings
<staatsrechner> how do i change the Resolution? i only get 640 x 480
<dek_aik> RogueX: then choose geometry etc like aseigo said
<RogueX> dek_aik: I found it..  Is there a way to set it for all apps and not just the one?
<dek_aik> RogueX: i guess you have to choose the each app, on the windows options
<aseigo> no, you can set it as a default setting
<aseigo> go through the control panels, not the right click on the window
<Cagari> Can anyone tell me how to work out sagem fast 800 usb modem on kubuntu plz?
<RogueX> aseigo: Can you be more specific?  Do you mean somewhere in System Settings?
<aseigo> RogueX: should be there, yes.. let's see..
* aseigo generally uses the settings menu directly from the kicker panels =)
<excitatory> hrm.. something is wrong with dpkg/aptitude.. after every 'install' and/or 'upgrade', the following warning is output: ** (process:4542): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<aseigo> RogueX: yep.. in the Desktop section
<dek_aik> aseigo: well...it seems you still have to choose the apps, right?
<RogueX> aseigo: OK found.  Now click New??
<aseigo> dek_aik: i believe you can apply it to all windows by not specifying the exact window role type
<aseigo> dek_aik: would have to try it to be sure.. been a while since i played with that stuff too much, but it seems to let one describe the window role stuff as "unimportant"
<RogueX> aseigo: Ok I selected new and gave it a name.. what next?  :)
<dek_aik> aseigo: :) i guess for a kde developer maybe
<aseigo> RogueX: create a new rule, don't define a window class, on the geometry page select Position and set it to Remember. possibly the same for size if you wish
<RogueX> aseigo: OK I got that.. It also said "
<dek_aik> aseigo: in this case, if i choose max for all windows, then the usual small windows like "About KDE" would also max, i presume?
<RogueX> aseigo: "recommended you at least liimit the window types to avoid special window types"
<aseigo> dek_aik: you can pick which window types to apply it to on the second tab
<aseigo> RogueX: : you can pick which window types to apply it to on the second tab
<dek_aik> aseigo: aha!
* aseigo suggests people explore with the mouse a bit =)
<vigilant_> how do i open ports for my game bloodbowl?
<vigilant_> it says localport "3154"  but nothing happens
<dek_aik> aseigo: just pick the "Normal Windows"
<dek_aik> aseigo: thank you
<vigilant_> anyone know how to open ports?
<digibre4k> hallouw...
<digibre4k> can u help????
<RogueX> aseigo: Thanks..  if you dont understand what it means it not always easy to figure it out. :)
<aseigo> RogueX: =)
<RogueX> dek_aik: Thanks for you help too :)
<kventil> nabn'd
<aseigo> digibre4k: not if you don't ask questions.
<digibre4k> i forget admin password!!!!!!!!
<digibre4k> can u help me???
<vigilant_> i hope they cant :)
<dek_aik> aseigo: while you are here, why is it if i type man:/savage in konq there are extra '34' is it relate to encoding? i use utf8, fyi
<vigilant_> cus then anyone could like get into my computer
<dek_aik> RogueX: np..:)
<kevin> i hit ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a terminal, but how do i get back to X now?
<MadRush> alt+f7
<MadRush> should be alt+f7 kevin
<RogueX>  It worked!  Thank you.  That has been driving me nuts.. LOL
<kevin> MadRush: thanks
<kevin> exit
<kevin> nope, that didnt do anything
<notech> ctrl+alt+f7
<kevin> tried that too
<notech> try f8
<notech> should be one or the other
<kevin> i tried every function key
<kevin> is there a shell command for it?
<kevin> nm figured it out
<aseigo> dek_aik: no idea
<vigilant_> how do i open a port?
<dek_aik> aseigo: do you experience it as well?
<aseigo> dek_aik: yep. and yeah, i'd guess it's an encoding issue somewhere. not sure if it would be in that specific man page or kio_man or .......
<coachj> can someone help me create an audio CD from mp3s  using  k3b
<khes> coachj: add the mp3's to a new audio cd project?
<aseigo> coachj: you may need to install the libk3b-mp3 package first
<coachj> khes: I get an error msg saying unsupportrd format.
<vigilant_> nobody knows how to open ports?
<khes> you might have to add the universe respositories, and install [some codec]  (think this is in the wiki?)
<uniq> vigilant_: it's open by default, so starting a application that listens on the port should be enough.
<khes> vigilant_: are you talking about port forewarding on your router?
<vigilant_> khes: no im just trying to play a game i think the router is open but not sure...
<coachj> khes:what wiki
<vigilant_> khes: how do i find out?
<khes> hmm
<vigilant_> uniq: the application that listens on the port is the game?
<khes> there are web pages that test for open ports
<helfrez> what still  amazes me is how kde can use kpilot to sync PERFECT dang near everytime with my pam pdas and treo now
<khes> but if your on a 192-type ip (private block), and haven't got your computer in a dmz, my guess is that you'll have to foreward the ports manually
<helfrez> and gnome can just work SOOOOO bad
<vigilant_> what if i do this: "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 5555 -j ACCEPT" ?
<vigilant_> ah
<vigilant_> hmm
<Doodluv> vigilant_: if ur behind a router, go to ur routers config http://<routerip> for example
<khes> usually it's your default gateway (if it's not a larger network, that is)
<khes> vigilant_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<vigilant_> how do i find the ip?
<Doodluv> like khes said, probably ur default gateway
<MadRush> ok heres my problem: i can sftp into a box via CLI but not via konqueror
<vigilant_> ty
<coachj> khes:What wiki fir the cd burning
<khes> coachj: trying to find it for you as we speak
<coachj> thks
<uniq> vigilant_: probably, the game yes. you can check if you have any iptables rules present with this command:  'sudo iptables-save'
<khes> coachj: finally: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<khes> not in the wiki, but still ;)
<magical_trevsky> does anyone know the version of the rt2500 driver that ships in kubuntu?
<magical_trevsky> (or what command I could issue to find out?)
<coachj> thks
<JesperSky> how do I get a dosemu with X support?
<soulrider> does anyone know if ktorrent has an Ic channel ?
<coachj> khes:thank you
<uniq> magical_trevsky: dapper?
<magical_trevsky> yep
<uniq> magical_trevsky: run this command in console: 'modinfo rt2500'
<DaSkreech> !info telepathy
<ubotu> Package telepathy does not exist in dapper
<magical_trevsky> uniq, perfect, thanks :D
<DaSkreech> !Info telepathy edgy
<ubotu> Package telepathy does not exist in edgy
<DaSkreech> Liar
<slow-motion> hallo
<DaSkreech> Hello
<damian_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<danl> what could be causing my kubuntu to have unreasonably long dns lookup times?
<aliasfred> danl: and not with other OS ?
<danl> no
<aliasfred> hmm dunno, may check you use the same dns server, or if there are some dns masquerade/local cache somewhere
<Agios> danl, check to make sure the DNS servers you have in resolv.conf are all working. Also, disable ipv6
<danl> ok
<danl> one sec
<aliasfred> ahhhhhh ipv6
<aliasfred> ipv6 lookup can slowthings down
<_earl> hi
<Doodluv> hello
<danl> that was the problem
<danl> it was the resolv.conf
<danl> had Search Belkin, then nameserver 192.168.2.1
<danl> thanks
<danl> perfect now
<danl> resolv.conf completely slipped my mind
<danl> so, now that's fixed, pdnsd should work correctly, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> is edgy knot 2 out yet?
<trappist> edgy knot 2?
<crimsun> no.
<RawSewage> it is knot
<slow-motion> n8
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Well done
<RawSewage> DaSkreech, lol
<oever> security.ubuntu.com is unreachable...
<Admiral_Chicago> oever, yea i noticed that today when i did an apt-update
<oever> whats qt4 caled on edgy?
<fdoving> libqt4-dev for development files.
<oever> fdoving: tx
<hustla__> i need to know the name of the GD-lib in ubuntu? can u help me?
<Admiral_Chicago> security.ubuntu is now reachable
<fdoving> hustla__: libgd2
<hustla__> thanx a lot
<hustla__> ;)
<fdoving> hustla__: that would be libgd2-dev if you're compiling something.
<hustla__> thats ok .. thank u
<crazy_penguin> i wish a good night to all! sleep well!
<fdoving> good nite crazy_penguin.
<hustla__> is this also for php integration?
<fdoving> hustla__: no, package names php4-gd and php5-gd, pick the one matching your php version.
<RogueX> Is there a Theme manager in Kubuntu like in ubuntu?
<hustla__> .. thats it  .. ;)
<fdoving> RogueX: i don't know how it works in ubuntu, but kubuntu have appearance settings in system settings -> appearance
<fdoving> RogueX: actually.. you can try alt+f2 'kcmshell kthememanager'
<hustla__> do i need to restart apache after installing php5-gd ?
<RogueX> fdoving: In Ubuntu when you select a theme it is a whole package as one (colors, windows, icons)  in Kubuntu you have to change each one manuelly
<fdoving> hustla__: yes. to re-load the module.
<hustla__> ok
<fdoving> RogueX: that's probably correct, did you try 'kcmshell kthememanager' ?
<RogueX> fdoving: trying now
<zxkv> clear
<RogueX> fdoving: That looks like the KDE manager I was looking for.. :)  Why isnt it in the menu somewhere? .
<fdoving> RogueX: it is in the kde control center, but system settings doesn't seem to include it. you can run 'kcontrol' from the shell or the "run command.." dialog (alt+f2) to get it.
<RogueX> fdoving: thanks!
<shocktrooper1> hello.  after no sound for several months I reinstalled alsa with success.  But now it seems my system is not detecting python2.4.  I reinstalled python but it didn't fix the problem.  what can I do?
<BluesKaj> shocktrooper1, have you checked your soundcard drivers ' updates ?
<shocktrooper1> no
<shocktrooper1> my sound works but now python doesn't.
<shadeofgrey> okay guys absnd gals i need help
<shadeofgrey> i did something really bad to my kubuntu installation
<shadeofgrey> for sojme reaason all the top menus for all my programs are appearing at the very top of my screen and are not showing up at all where they should be - like when i open openoffice the entire window is just icons and the text menus like file edit etc etc are at the very top of my screen
<shadeofgrey> and this happens for all programs currently running
<trappist> shadeofgrey: try hitting alt-f2 and running 'kwin'
<BluesKaj> shocktrooper1, did you upgrade your python vers ?
<shocktrooper1> they were 2.4 previously and working fine.
<shocktrooper1> I think they were the latest.
<shadeofgrey> nope that didnt work
<BluesKaj> ok, not real familiar with game stuff
<shocktrooper1> python is installed, do I need a symlink somewhere?
<shadeofgrey> guys i really need help here
<trappist> shocktrooper1: ls -l `which python`
<shocktrooper1> python 2.4
<trappist> shocktrooper1: try logging out and back in then
<shocktrooper1> ok, thanks.
<|lostbyte|> Hey ! Guys
<shocktrooper1> no, that didn't work.  I am using blender which usually detects python but it says, "No installed python found"  which is wrong.
<shocktrooper1> because python is installed.
<BluesKaj> do a, whereis python, just to make sure
<shocktrooper1> its in /usr/bin/python, 2.4, etc.
<mmikowski> echo $PATH
<mmikowski> ?
<shocktrooper1> could you be more specific?
<mmikowski> Just thought of checking your path, but you probably find /usr/bin/python2.4
<mmikowski> so its not a path problem
<mmikowski> did you try a "which python"
<shocktrooper1> from the konsole it says /usr/bin/python
<mmikowski> or, better yet, "which -a python"
<mmikowski> ok, then you should be set path-wise :)
<shocktrooper1> its not detecting 2.4 in my blender folders
<shocktrooper1> I'll try to echo the path
<mmikowski> your path should include /usr/bin where python lives, but it is highly unlikely that is the problem.
<shocktrooper1> yeah, that didn't seem to work.
<mmikowski> what did you get when you typed in 'echo $PATH'
<korgans> hi
<korgans> someone ever installed cedega cvs ?
<mmikowski> something like '/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:...'?
<shocktrooper1> I got /usr/local/sbin:/usr/binX11/ etc.
<mmikowski> is /usr/bin in there?
<shocktrooper1> yes
<mmikowski> e.g. '...:/usr/bin:...'
<mmikowski> ok, then not a path problem.
<mmikowski> hmmm.  When exactly do you see the message, and what does it say?
<shocktrooper1> ok, I just loaded blender 2.41 and it did detect it so it is definately blender 2.42a.
<korgans> !info cedega cvs
<ubotu> Package cedega does not exist in dapper
<shocktrooper1> thanks for your help everyone.
<korgans> hey soemone can help me throuight de cedega cvs installation
<korgans> ?
<mindbob> y/join ##c
<mindbob> shit
<paolo> hi boysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:paolo] : a dura dura sa natura 'e babbu
<jott> korgans: http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/
<korgans> illt ry tghat thx
<yo> hello , what making for connecting to kubuntu.fr please?! I 'am new! !
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<trappist> yo: /join #kubuntu-fr
<yo> thanks trappist !!
<yo> i 'm sorry but my english is not suffisant for make a conversation ;-)
<trappist> :)
<yo> tchao !
<BluesKaj> bon chance yo :)
<yo> blueskay > merci mais il n'y a personne ;-)
<BluesKaj> dommage
<BluesKaj> q'est ce problem? mon francais n'est pas tres bien . mais
<mmikowski> Anyone have luck getting Dual Screen VIA S3 Unichrome Pro?
<yo> mais tu sais tenir une conversation ..!
<BluesKaj> j'essai
<ohan> hi world
<BluesKaj> le problem , yo ?
<ohan> hi is anyone here who knows the linux system very good?
<BluesKaj> some more than other yeah :)
<BluesKaj> others
<ohan> lol
<ohan> who   can tell me how can i use wine or something like that to call windows programs?
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fernando_> hi i need help i have problems with my video S3 ProSavage
<fernando_> help
<h3sp4wn> ohan: #winehq
<h3sp4wn> ohan: But read the stuff in the topic there first
<fernando_> masters! help xD
<ohan> h3:  what is winehq?
<h3sp4wn> ohan: the wine channel
<ohan> oh
<ohan> i see
<ohan> thanks
<yo> BluesKaj> c'est gentil mais il y a un trop gros problme !! c'est que j'ai dcid de quitter Windows pour paseer  linux donc je suis tout nouveau
<BluesKaj> fernando_, have you tried upgrading the drivers for your vid card
<fernando_> what can i do to upgrade?
<fernando_> i dont know...
<vandenoever> :-( edgy's kernel does not like my hardware
<fernando_> i was searching in google but i dont find help, im noob :(
<fernando_> where i can find drivers for S3 Pro savage video card
<BluesKaj> yo, tenez les windows en in partition dev/hda et le partition de linux en dev/hd3  et le linux swap en partition dev/hd2
<fernando_> 
<fernando_> BluesKaj i have Ubuntu dapper... i think my drivers are ok, or not?
<plugs> my openGL screensavers only display on half the monitor. how can i fix that?
<BluesKaj> fernando, did you check in system settings/hardware/admin/videocard/config
<Hawkwind> yo: Might want to join #Kubuntu-FR and take the French conversation there since this is really an English channel
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind,, he says there is no one in the french chat
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Then he could join #Ubuntu-FR as there are many there
<Hawkwind> 138 users in #Ubuntu-FR
<Hawkwind> 18 in #Kubuntu-FR
<fernando_> Anything who knows something about S3 ProSavage?
<fernando_> i have problems with my videp
<fernando_> video
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get the KDE folder icon replaced by Tango?  when I select the Tango icon theme, all icons are replaced but the folder
<scast> What's the best way to install crossover office, with an .sh or with .deb ?
<vandenoever> back to dapper....
<yo> Hawkwind>BluesKaj> thanks whis your "lien" it's good but not with /join #kubuntu.fr  !
<greddy> i'm trying to setup a socks 5 server on my server running kubuntu, but i can only find socks 4 servers availible...anyone have any ideas?
<ryanakca> umm... what happened to the topic?
<ohan> i have wine installed already
<ohan> but i can just run a few programs
<ohan> no outlook
<ryanakca> bur[n] er: I think that's a icon theme problem
<ryanakca> ohan: crossover :)
<BluesKaj> yo,  /join #kubuntu-fr
<ohan> ??
<ryanakca> There are so people in #kubuntu-fr
<ryanakca> I for one am there...
<BluesKaj> ryanakca, yo needs help ..my french sucks and his english ain't so good
<BluesKaj> "yo" is a the guy's nick
<ryanakca> yo: Join toi au canal #kubuntu-fr, en utilisant la commande:   /join #kubuntu-fr     Tu pourra recevoir de l'aide en francais la-bas
<soulrider> anyone here got warsow?
<plugs> my openGL screensavers don't display properly. the image is cut off, how can i fix this?
<mmikowski> Anyone else notice crappy fonts after updating to kde3.5.4?
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: he hasn't even attempted to join #kubuntu-fr
<mmikowski> esp in adept
<ryanakca> and who changed the topic and why?
<BluesKaj> yeah ryanakca, I see that ..."shrug"
<BluesKaj> dunno
<ryanakca> paolo changed it, and he quit irc 10 seconds later... probably decided to run for his life :)
<BluesKaj> whatever, it means nothing to me anyway
<lovely> hello hello
<hagus> Hallo :)
<lovely> hello
<bur[n] er> ryanakca: know where to get an updated tango where it does work?
<hagus> Hi lovely :)
<trappist> mmx1__: yes
* bur[n] er is so sick of crystal ;)
<lovely> I am new to linux, and have a few (dozen) question
<trappist> lovely: shoot
<hagus> I have managed to make my adept so that all packages are set to "no change" and they will not budge from that setting - how can I change it?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:fdoving] : Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<lovely> ok I have a wintv-pvr 150 and am not sure about the program needed to run it
<trappist> lovely: first you need the drivers (ivtv or bttv, I'm not sure on that model) and firmware if it's the ivtv
<lovely> what is firmware
<trappist> lovely: then you have lots of choices of tv-watching software.  I like mythtv, but I don't know that it's in the repos
<trappist> lovely: firmware gets loaded onto the card.  it's sort of like a driver, but on a lower level.
<exmethix> iam making a dist-upgrade at the moment.... the repo. servers are very slow
<exmethix> i get max. 10kb
<exmethix> is that normal?
<trappist> exmethix: security.ubuntu.com has been very slow the last couple of weeks or so
<bur[n] er> sometimes
<bur[n] er> sometimes I get 200+
<lovely> ok so I have the site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77389 but it isnt all that clear
<hagus> I tried installing mysql server but found that it removed all the mysql packages bar one.  :(
<exmethix> yes it seems to bee security.ubuntu.com
<exmethix> the other servers are running well
* hagus that adept and I are not the best of friends at the moment :)
<trappist> lovely: you can use the ivtv documentation, it's distro-independent.  or, if it's a bttv card it's all much easier and you don't have to worry about firmware at all.
* hagus that thinks that adept and he are not the best of friends at the moment :)
<exmethix> is there an alternative repo for security.ubuntu.com???
<XeXo2> hagus: Try Synaptic
<hagus> ty XeXo2 :)
<trappist> hagus: probably, but I dunno what it is
<XeXo2> hagus: And start it using "kdesu synaptic"
<hagus> ty XeXo2 :)
<soulrider> does anyone here play warsow?
<h3sp4wn> you would have to install it first
<shadeofgrey> whats the name of the system update thing again?
<h3sp4wn> sudo apt-get install synaptic (if adept is broken)
<hagus> ty h3sp4wn :)
<shadeofgrey> hey hagus whats the name of the utility for updating your system?
<hagus> adept
<lovely> trappest, I am only understanding a bit of this., now I have the site http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu up with spesifics, and near as I can tell it should work but the site is specific for  "breezy badger"
<shadeofgrey> no
<h3sp4wn> hagus: if you haven't yet done it I would recommend running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (at some point) or do you have all the security updates now ?
<shadeofgrey> thats the package installer
<shadeofgrey> i want the system updater
<trappist> lovely: the instructions should still work
<trappist> lovely: for the most part they should work for any linux distro
<shadeofgrey> trappist: you know what im talking about?
<bur[n] er> shadeofgrey: update-manager
<h3sp4wn> shadeofgrey: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (would work)
<hagus> h3sp4wn - atm, I seem to have a reduced set of packages, which are all described as installed and no change.  I think that I do need to do as you say.
<bur[n] er> er... disregard... it's not update-manager, that's gnome
<trappist> shadeofgrey: to update, I say sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bur[n] er> shadeofgrey: adept_updater
<lovely> so I just go thru step by step, I am a bit fearfull of screwing up my system
<hagus> shadeofgrey: how would I find out what my system updater is?
<hagus> I use adept to fetch updates
<trappist> lovely: some things might fail (if they depend on other things) but nothing in there should mess your system up
<lovely> thank you, I will folow the directions
<trappist> lovely: it's all about getting and loading the firmware and the drivers
<lovely> aparently in a specific order
<trappist> yes
<shadeofgrey> how do i check to see igf i have the latest version installed
<hagus> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hagus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<trappist> shadeofgrey: latest version of what
<shadeofgrey> the system in general
<h3sp4wn> hagus: Is adept open at the moment ?
<hagus> yes
<lovely> thanx again
<hagus> ah :)
<hagus> ok I get the point :)
<hagus> I have closed adept now :)
<shadeofgrey> because l just did a complete reinstall cuz i fubared a bunch of crap and last time the first update i did needed 200 files and it updated the kernel too
<trappist> shadeofgrey: if `grep dapper /etc/apt/sources.list | wc -l` is more than 0, you do
<shadeofgrey> it returned the number 12
<h3sp4wn> hagus: sudo apt-get update && apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (It seems you have the same issues I have where the sources don't update properly the first time)
<trappist> shadeofgrey: then you're running the latest ubuntu
<hagus> it claims to have read the packages, built dep tree, and calculated upgrade but nothing was required.
<trappist> hagus: sounds like you're all up to date
<h3sp4wn> hagus: Can I see /etc/apt/sources.list (has it been changed since earlier ?)
<june_> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<hagus> it has h3 (sorry) :(
<hagus> I have mucked around with it too much.
<h3sp4wn> hagus: so its messed up again ?
<nejode> use source-o-matic to build the new file with dapper repos
<hagus> uh uh
<june_> oops my clipboard was mucked
<june_> i did lppasswd -a (from root) and then typed in the desired password, what do i use to auth with cups? i tried blank/password-from-lppasswd  i tried root/password-from-lppasswd i tried june/password-from-lppasswd   and not only that, password-from-lppasswd matches not only this user's password, but it also matches my root password
* hagus looks down shamefacedly
* hagus tampered with it after getting h3sp4wn to sort it for him.
<h3sp4wn> hagus: Just pastebin it and I will see what is wrong with it
<hagus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<trappist> june_: I don't think there is a right user/pass combo.  I think you have to configure cups to allow access to the admin pages.
<june_> hrm, so any idea how i would go about that? (sorry, i'm actually about a 3 month veteran of ubuntu, but i had never ever dealt with cups)
<hagus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20031
<fdoving> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hagus> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20031
<june_> thanks fdoving
<june_> at least the printer works locally right now
<fdoving> june_: i think 'sudo adduser cupsys shadow' can sort out some auth problems with cups.
<june_> but the idea was to have it available network wide, we'll see how that goes
<fdoving> june_:
<fdoving> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<june_> geeze, i think i don
<june_> 't like konversation
<h3sp4wn> hagus: that looks fine sudo apt-get install synaptic (and then kdesu synaptic - another package maneger) looks like you are upto date
<excitatory> umm.. so i installed the new kde packages, and then every time i started a session, the kde personalizer would appear.  for a while, i continued to skip the wizard, but it still appeared every time.. so i finally broke down and went through it.. now all of my kde settings are defaulted and lost.. is there a way to restore this or do i have to manually fix everything?
<june_> it opens konqueror which waits to download entire pages before it opens up... blah
<june_> is there a "preffered applications" app for kde?
<hagus> I downloaded synaptic via ftp and tried to use the action install at my cursor menu but it refused to install - i shall try using the konsole instead.
<Blissex> june_: "preffered applications" app what does that mean?
<Blissex> excitatory: depends on what you did...
<TheHighChild> hagus: You need to install with Sudo, chances are the option you used to install wasn't root level
<Blissex> excitatory: check whatever you did to '~/.kde' or if there is some directory named like that.
<hagus> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hagus> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hagus> is only available from another source
<hagus> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<Blissex> TheHighChild: hagus: actually use 'kdesu', otherwise 'sudo' will spawn a second KDE as 'root'
<hagus> that is the message that came back when I tried to install as sudo
<ryanakca> bur[n] er: nope... dunno
<hagus> ah ty Blissex :)
<Blissex> hagus: that is unlikely to happen unless your APT sources are messed up.
<Blissex> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Blissex> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<june_> Blissex: Like, what the default web browser is, what the default mail program is
<h3sp4wn> Blissex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20031 (that is is sources.list which looks fine to me)
<h3sp4wn> *his
<Blissex> june_: ah yes, the control centre/settings and then the 'Components' submenu.
<Blissex> june_: and then 'Component chooser'.
<TheHighChild> is it me or is security.ubuntu.com *almost always* down?
<hagus> If I had managed to install synaptic would it appear on my start menu?
<trappist> TheHighChild: lately, it's almost always either down or intolerably slow
<Kyral_Laptop> there is no start menu
<h3sp4wn> Its just slow (except early in the morning (in the uk at least)
<TheHighChild> I've added ghetto repos from forums I find and they're more stable than than security.ubuntu.com
<Blissex> hagus: yes.
<roshan> my fonts don't look terribly well, is there a way to grab someone's kde font config, copy it into the correct directories, and have the fonts look nice (i.e., choosing the right font and size for the different aspects of kde that you get to choose from kcontrol)
<hagus> i do not seem to have it yet :)
<trappist> roshan: did you upgrade to 3.5.4?
<Blissex> roshan: that is unbelievably hard to do unfortunately. Font management is very hard.
<Blissex> hagus: then use the source-o-matic to get sources and then 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<roshan> trappist: I am at 3.5.4
<trappist> it's not the "right" way to do it in ubuntu, but I follow the instructions in the googlable "font deuglification howto" and my fonts look beautiful when I'm done
<Blissex> roshan: however in my indefinite wisdom I have written somewhat fullish discussions of the enormous mess.
<hagus> source-o-matic?
<Blissex> trappist: that is not so good.
<trappist> roshan: yeah fonts are looking pretty rough for me too in 3.5.4
<trappist> Blissex: it works *shrug*
<Blissex> hagus: I printed out a couple of links for your before. I'll do again.
<Blissex> "sources
<Blissex> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Blissex> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hagus> ah ok - sorry Blissex :)
<hagus> I am oooooooooold :)
<Blissex> hagus: me too... almost as much as you :-)
<june_> Thanks Blissex
<trappist> hagus: you're not old.  I'm 31.  the oldest ubuntu user on earth.
<Blissex> roshan: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno06-2nd.html#060509
<roshan> hmmm....so is there a place where you can see what good font settings are to set up in kcontrol?
<hagus> trappist - I am 53 lol
<Blissex> roshan: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxFonts.html for the brave.
<trappist> hagus: awesome!
<trappist> hagus: I hope to be that old myself one day.
<Blissex> hagus: almost as much here.
<tycho451> Hi, just a quick question: If I insert a cd isn't it supposed to mount automaticly in kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> trappist: don't be in too much of a hurry :)
<hagus> It was from source-o-matic that I got the source.list that now populates my source.list :)
<Blissex> roshan: examples of font rendering alternatives: http://ty.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno06-2nd.html#060502
<trappist> LeeJunFan: I didn't used to be, but at 31 I'm already old, so it's not like I have youth to squander.
<Blissex> hagus: what happens if you do 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'?
<Blissex> trappist: you are still an innocent little person at 31 :-).
<LeeJunFan> tycho451: if it's a recognized filesystem then yes - you should get a popup asking what you want to do unless you've told it to not ask in the future on a previous attempt.
<roshan> well, these seem like things you can do to change font config within X, I am talking about the font settings that you change within KDE, do you see the difference?
<hagus> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hagus> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hagus> is only available from another source
<hagus> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<Blissex> roshan: there is no difference. KDE just changes the FontConfig setting in '~/.fonts' instead of globally.
<hagus> That is the message that it generates
<Blissex> hagus: that means your sources are not good. Synaptic is pretty much an essential bit.
<Blissex> hagus: try also 'sudo apt-get install adept'
<roshan> Blissex: but, for instance, it seems like the fonts on my window title look nicer than the fonts in the drop down menus
<hagus> it claims adept is already the newest version
<Blissex> hagus: anyhow, best thing is to use source-o-matic again and ask for more sources of more typed.
<hagus> ok
<roshan> also, does anyone else experience a crash when they do:  kmenu -> System Settings -> Appearance?
<june_> hey, every KDE web app seems slow as hell, is it likely ipv6 is enabled by default? and if so, how do i turn it off?
<Blissex> hagus: well, Adept is kind of like Synaptic and many people think it is better. So you can try that perhaps.
<Blissex> roshan: perhaps you have nice bitmap fonts for titles and bad scalable ones for menus.
<tycho451> LeeJunFan: The Popup shows up, but when I click "Show up in new Window" it tries to open "system:/media/hdd" which is not available
<Blissex> june_: it is likely it is on, but it is unlikely the cause is IPv6. how slow?
<Blissex> roshan: anyhow read in depth both blog entries, you really need to understand the many choices and types of fonts.
<roshan> very well
<Blissex> roshan: not so well, the mess is big and is not my fault, I assure you, I just describe it...
<june_> Blissex: reminds me of my first time on ubuntu using firefox (of course, without ipv6 turned off) just painfully and unneccesarily slow
<Blissex> june_: how many seconds or whatever?
<june_> maybe 30+ for a simple page in the ubuntu wiki
<korgans> hi im trying installing cedega and i got an eror that xlib 4.1.0 notinstalled but i installed xlibs @_@
<june_> ie tables, the little header image, and some text
<roshan> so no one else crashes when trying to access System Settings -> Appearance, huh
<hagus> hm - I have repopulated my sources.list with every repository listed in the source-o-matic auto generated source.list.
<Blissex> june_: try to do something slow and at the same time run 'vmstat 1' in a terminal window, and check the CPU time and 'bi' and 'bo' and 'si' and 'so' columns and see which ones get big.
<hagus> it tells me I cannot connect to X server
<Blissex> hagus: then do this: 'sudo apt-get update' to download the table of contents.
<Blissex> hagus: after that try 'kdesu adept' just to see what happens.
<hagus> cannot connect to X server4
<hagus> X server even
<june_> bo seems to be the biggest
<june_> bi gets big every once in a while
<Blissex> june_: how big in numbers?
<june_> mostly zeros
<june_> but
<Blissex> june_: or better, use the ubuntu pastebin and paste 20-30 lines from that
<june_> bo topped out at 732
<june_> k
<korgans> soemone have time to help me ?
<h3sp4wn> hagus: sudo apt-get update (then press control c straight away) then press the up arrow and enter pretty fast (that works for me every time)
<hagus> ok ta :)
<june_> Blissex: http://hstuart.dk/paste/view.aspx?id=f4ea5ab5-16e6-45cb-8865-7556995e874f
<Blissex> june_: thats a lot actually for web browsing.
<h3sp4wn> hagus: the package list never downloads properly for me otherwise
<korgans> Somone is acknoledged here with cedega ?
#kubuntu 2006-08-09
<Blissex> june_: well, the paste says nothing is areally going on. A bit of heavy CPU towards the end.
<Blissex> june_: this was while doing what?
<june_> konqueror browsing to ign.com
<Bbetto> kde like OSX where?
<june_> one of the more image heavy interfaces i can think of
<Bbetto> one link
<june_> Bbetto: use Enlightenment if you wanna look like osx
<Blissex> june_: uhm. I have a web site where I can see incoming connections. So when I tell you, try to open 'http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/
<june_> roger
<Bbetto> what is Enlightenment?
<Blissex> june_: hit return now.
<Blissex> Bbetto: don't ask, don't tell! :-)
<h3sp4wn> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<june_> i did, hopefully its doing something
<Bbetto> run in ppc?
<june_> Bbetto: i don
<Blissex> june_: How long ago did you hit? Or better, hit 'shift-reload' and tell me as soon as you have done so.
<june_> t see why not, c can be recompiled
<june_> now
<hagus> maybe I should reboot
<Blissex> june_: tell me also when it finishes displaying
<korgans> !info xlibs
<ubotu> Package xlibs does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> Bbetto: google e17 kubuntu - one of the first links is a script which will do it for you (I think Hawkwind / Philip5 have made packages though)
<h3sp4wn> !info xlibs breezy
<ubotu> xlibs: X Window System client library transitional package. In repository main, is optional. Version 6.8.2-77.1 (breezy), package size 89 kB, installed size 284 kB
<june_> its done
<Hawkwind> http://SeerOfSouls.com/ for Ubuntu E17 packages :)
<june_> if you want a precise count
<june_> i'll do it again
<june_> can i open a PM?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Actually you don't have them for ppc - do you at the moment ?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: No, only for i386
<june_> eh, apparently my PMs are blocked till i reg this username
<Blissex> june_: yes, open PM. My trace shows it is remarkably slow. packets start arriving a few seconds after you start.
<h3sp4wn> Hawkind: Bbetto wants it but is on ppc - is your repo setup so apt-get -b source works ?
<Blissex> june: there is something pretty wrong because I get this:
<Blissex> 67.101.146.58 - - [08/Aug/2006:23:13:53 +0100]  sabi.co.UK "GET /index.html HTTP/1.1" 200 6832 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/3.5;
<Blissex> 67.101.146.58 - - [08/Aug/2006:23:13:53 +0100]  sabi.co.UK "GET /sabiEmailWebadm.png HTTP/1.1" 200 1490 "http://www.sabi.co.uk/" "Mozilla/5
<Blissex> 67.101.146.58 - - [08/Aug/2006:23:14:03 +0100]  sabi.co.UK "GET /icon/rss.png HTTP/1.1" 200 764 "http://www.sabi.co.uk/" "Mozilla/5.0 (comp
<Blissex> 67.101.146.58 - - [08/Aug/2006:23:14:04 +0100]  sabi.co.UK "GET /style/clean.css HTTP/1.1" 200 3924 "http://www.sabi.co.uk/" "Mozilla/5.0 (
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, pls use pastebin
<|lostbyte|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Blissex> just four lines, even if a bit long... :-)
<june> Blissex: now here, for the heck of it, this is with firefox
<june> start
<june> been done
<june> well, would firefox and konqueror share a cache? (i wouldnt expect)
<Blissex> june: the notable thing in those four lines is that there are 10 seconds between the first 2 and last 2 lines.
<Blissex> june: but the Firefox lines are all together. And browsers don't share caches.
<Blissex> june: try again with Firefox.
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, they are simply calling files to be loaded.. into firefox.
<june> start and finish
<june> nearly instantanious (probably cached)
<Blissex> june: 'shift-reload' (or 'ctrl-reload') to avoid the cache.
<june> tried both
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, also, ctrl + Shift + r .. works..
<Blissex> |lostbyte|: ah depends a bit as to that...
<Blissex> june: Is Firefox noticeably quicker than Konqueror? Because here there are 10 second of difference
<ubuntu___> niyice ;] ] .. 6.06 lst livecd 1st eva boot on 'museum quality' toughbook pll 300/128ram and here w only 2 errors and 2 cd boots hehe.. slow but nice
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, for me konqueror is faster.
<Blissex> june: also, just to check the IPv6 story, try 'ping6 www.kame.org'
<ubuntu___> weeeeeeeee say da t9'er
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, there is a hack to speed up firefox.
<Dasnipa`> Aug  8 16:57:48 localhost kernel: [4294748.039000]  hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } : anyone know what that might mean?
<Blissex> |lostbyte|: there are many, but the problem here is a delay and <june> suspects DNS caused.
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, Delay like in ? seconds ?
<Blissex> |lostbyte|: I don't know, <june> is not very clear on that.
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, Konqueror and Firefox use the same dns so, cant be it.
<Blissex> |lostbyte|: from my server logs it is around 10-15 seconds. But not sure when it really starts.
<ubuntu___> small world Blissex.. tech9iner from mutual fedora days mate ;] ] 
<Blissex> |lostbyte|: they use the same DNS but in different ways, so the details are a bit different. The page <june> is testing has four objects on it.
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, IF you think its the dns, why not try calling the ip directly from your browser.
<Blissex> ubuntu___: ohi there!
<ubuntu___> ;] ] 
<lovely> help help newbie in need of help
<|lostbyte|> Humm . ok
<Blissex> |lostbyte|: that's something I was going to suggest next...
<ubuntu___> seems we chose the same park to play in same day eh Blissex hehe
<Blissex> ubuntu___: it happens even to the best.
<|lostbyte|> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Blissex> june: now try the same as before with 'http://207.210.242.241/
<|lostbyte|> lovely, ^^
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, that took me 3 seconds.
<Blissex> |lostbyte|: more or less reasonable...
<|lostbyte|> 3 images and 10KB
<lovely> right I am trying to load   the ivtv drivers and such to watch tv from th computer, I am following the site http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu but the first thing up there I cannot do.  here is what I gethttp://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
<lovely> commaND NOT FOUND FOR  SUDO GEDIT /ETC/APT/SOURCES.LIST
<lovely> I hate caps
<LeeJunFan> lovely: use kate instead of gedit.
<|lostbyte|> lovely, try kate instead of gedit.
<LeeJunFan> lovely: gedit is a gnome tool.
<farous> lovely: LeeJunFan got it :)
<lovely> ok so sudo kate...
<ubuntu___> hmm.. well since im loyal to fc for 5 yrs now Blissex.. an chatted w u for much of same period ;] ] .. ill take that as valued testimony ;] ] ] 
<|lostbyte|> lovely, yup
<lovely> thanks
<Blissex> ubuntu___: yes, that's find.
<Blissex> ubuntu___: yes, that's fine. I still prefer a bit Fedora for my home use, but I am bit of an experimental guy :-)
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, :)
<june> Blissex: ready
<Blissex> june:  go.
<june> much much much much faster
<june> so it is the name resolution
<june> which IS ipv6's fault...isnt it?
<Blissex> june: OK, so probably it is name resolution, not necessarily IPv6.
<june> oh ok
<|lostbyte|> Try with v6 disabled.
<Blissex> june: what happens if you do 'ping6 www.kame.org'?
<ubuntu___> hehe.. tx for ye input 4sure Blissex.. ciao4now.. nice crossn paths fcMate ;] ] ] ..
<|lostbyte|> its a 50% chance.
<Blissex> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<june> it takes a long tmie
<june> time*
<june> comes up with unknown host?
<june> "ping6 http://www.kame.org"
<lovely> so  I got a "failur to open" and kate opened. do I add the sources in the terminal or in kate?
<Blissex> june: then look at the link above on disabling IPv6
<june> yeah
<june> how come there's no "universal GUI sudo" ?
<|lostbyte|> lovely, in kate.
<june> like
<|lostbyte|> lovely, at the bottom and save.
<lovely> bottom of the list, got it
<|lostbyte|> june, there is kdesu.
<june> i'm looking at that page, i know gksudo, used to be gnome-sudo   and apparently kde has kdesu, why can'nt there be a universal?
<Blissex> june: that 'ping6' line would return a time if you had IPv6 working, and quickly if it was disabled. Slow and not found means IPv6 is there but not quite connected.
<Blissex> june: 'kdesu'
<june> Blissex: yeah but thats hardly universal
<Blissex> june: command line of course :-)
<june> can't use taht on my gnome box, cant use gksudo on this kde box
<Blissex> june: only for the worshippers of the false desktop environment it is not universal :-)
<QMario> How does Google possess so much space for GMail?
<june> Blissex: i'm primarily a gnome user :-p
* Blissex makes the sign of the cog to ward off the evil name :-)
<june> i'm giving kde a try (and even a place in my house on the kitchen computer)
* june stomps the cog with a misshapen foot
<june> :-)
<|lostbyte|> QMario, MOeny Money Money..
<sinppa_> wtf, kitchen computer?
<lovely> am I to continue in kate or back into the terminal?
<vandenoever> june: haha, kde for kooking
<june> sinppa_: the computer in my home located in the kitchen...
<sinppa_> june: ok :)
<|lostbyte|> lovely, asfter saving, get back to the terminal.
<lovely> ok
<lovely> :q
<|lostbyte|> june, why there..
<june> yay, gillette sent me a 5 bladed razor and some shaving cream for my 18th birthday, which was 3 months ago...
<Prinz> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<soulrider> june, cool
<soulrider> i use ane lectric shaver :P
<june> |lostbyte|: my mother's chain doesnt allow her 10 feet past the stove
<Dasnipa`> hmm OGL stopped loading on bootup here...
<|lostbyte|> ok
<june> lol
<soulrider> lol
<june> i dunno, she just wanted it there, so she got it, and then she virused it to hell and back, and now here i am with KDE and ubuntu
<xelakebert> i've got the 6.06 cd - can anyone tell me how to boot into rescue mode? i need to reinstall grub int he boot loader (just installed windows)
<Blissex> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|lostbyte|> lol
<june> xelakebert: just boot from the liveCD thats how i reinstalled grub
<soulrider> xelakebert:  wait
<soulrider> theres a guide in the wiki of how to do it
<soulrider> you just need the lvie C
<xelakebert> neat! thank you Blissex
<Blissex> link above...
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> does anyone know why kopete crashes as soonnas i open it? ive reinstalled it several times. It only doesnt crash the first time i run it after i install it
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, in live cd, resuce does'nt work.
<xelakebert> Blissex - should i have Boot Options <bunch of stuff> rescue ?
<Blissex> xelakebert: can't remember offhand...
<soulrider> no rescue needed, just use Live CD and load kubuntu from there
<xelakebert> soulrider - i have kubuntu already install, all i need to do is grub
<Blissex> xelakebert: anyhow the install CD also brings up a 'root' shell, just switch with C-A-F1/F2
<LeeJunFan> soulrider: sounds like the config's got hosed somehow. I'd rm the kopete dirs and kopeterc files from ~/.kde/share/apps and ~/.kde/share/config and see if it starts up then.
<june> wow apparently kde apps don't like being launched from sudo
<|lostbyte|> xelakebert, nope, you got to get to the terminal, mount the root, call the grub from the mounted root and do those commands from the wiki as per your partition.
<|lostbyte|> june, i only do sudo on adept.
<LeeJunFan> june: no, kdesu is better. doh, which reminds me. lovely ...
<|lostbyte|> :)
<soulrider> xelakebert: just open kubuntu witht he live CD
<lovely> yes?
<LeeJunFan> lovely: you should use kdesu kate instead of sudo kate.
<soulrider> no recue option, just normal, as if you were gonna install it
<nejode> load kubuntu fron live cd, open terminal>sudo grub-install (hda)
<june> why don
<lovely> oh
<soulrider> and then follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<LeeJunFan> lovely: sudo with kde apps can screw up permissions in /var/tmp and /tmp for the kde dirs.
<|lostbyte|> nejode, are you sure ?
<june> 't they just have like xsudo or something, as a universal sudo, it could even be an alias for the appropriate sudo command (be it gksudo, kdesu, etc)
<lovely> huh?
<nejode> yes
<|lostbyte|> ok
<soulrider> follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-3a896b43d621c1410ab4281ba25857b2e6720b5c
<soulrider> ive done it twice and works perfectly
<lovely> LeeJunFan: does that mean that I should use kdesu instead of sudo all the time?
<|lostbyte|> lovely, only for kde apps.
<|lostbyte|> sudo for cli stuff.
<LeeJunFan> lovely: only when launching kde or X applications, for command line stuff just use plain sudo
<lovely> I am attempting to install ivtv
<lovely> ok got it
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20036 <- Could someone explain this?
<june> ivtv?
<xelakebert> uhm...on the fourth step, for overwritting the bootloader w/grub - the example is this root (hd0,6)
<xelakebert> can anyone tell me how to see which would be correct for my laptop?
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> follow the previous one
<|lostbyte|> xelakebert, huh ?
<soulrider> thje one that sais resttore but not overwrite, tis better
<soulrider> and
<soulrider> you cans till voerwrite
<june> xelakebert: use gparted: and figure out which partition your ubuntu is on
<xelakebert> i know that /dev/hda2 is my linux partition
<xelakebert> june - /dev/hda2
<june> hd0,1
<june> er
<june> (hd0,1)
<xelakebert> i do want to overwrite the windows bootloader, i have no use for it
<|lostbyte|> excatly.
<lovely> <sudo module-assistant prepare> gives me command not found
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> waut
<soulrider> (hd0)
<june> oh yeah
<june> thats the mbr (master boot record)
<soulrider> so ti overwrites hte dindoze one
<xelakebert> so i type root (hd0,1) which means primary master and the second partitin (starting with 0 then)?
<|lostbyte|> find /boot/grub/stage1 will tell you..
<|lostbyte|> yup
<xelakebert> |lostbyte| - that is a binary file, doesn't help
<Kr4t05> Is anyone else having trouble installing the sun-java5-* packages from the repos?
<june> Kr4t05: there's an eula as part of it, maybe adept can't do that? i have no idea, i use synaptic :-p
<Kr4t05> june: I'm using apt-get
<june> Kr4t05: oh... haha....
<Kr4t05> And, yes, the EULA comes up.
<june> uh, i never had any trouble with it. what happens? does it appear to hang?
<xelakebert> i just got into grub and typed root (hd0,1) and it says the device doesn't exist...
<xelakebert> is it because i mountd it?
<TheHighChild> You have to select 'details' in adept to see the EULA
<Kr4t05> june: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20036
<nejode> you have to agree with the licence
<|lostbyte|> xelakebert, thats why i said earlier it would be good to call the grub from the mounted root partion its self.
<Kr4t05> nejode: I know.
<Kr4t05> TheHighChild: I used apt-get
<xelakebert> |lostbyte| - how do i do that..?
<Kr4t05> Nevermind...
<Kr4t05> I'm a moron.
<|lostbyte|> xelakebert, mount your root partion..and get to the grub executable.
<xelakebert> |lostbyte| - mounted, wheres the grub executable?
<Kr4t05> I didn't know there was a little Check Box at the bottom of the EULA. My bad.
<|lostbyte|> in /where/i/mounted/sbin/grub
<xelakebert> ooh
<xelakebert> grub, not grub-isntall correct?
<june> how do you install themes in kde?
<nejode> grub is for the grub shell
<|lostbyte|> xelakebert, yes grub..
<xelakebert> ok, thanks
<|lostbyte|> june, kcontrol
<june> thanks |lostbyte|
<|lostbyte|> ;)
<june> hrm, i actually just clicked on the *.kth
<june> by the way, is there a way to make things be double click rather than single?
<lovely> LeeJunFan: I am supposed to have the module assistant get the dependancies but I get the "command not found" whats up
<nejode> grub opens the shell, it's more difficult that way
<xelakebert> |lostbyte| - thanks a bunch for the help - you too nejode!
<|lostbyte|> june, kcontrol ( Mouse )
<june> thanks
<XVampireX> http://www.johnsadowski.com/big_spanish_castle.html
<|lostbyte|> xelakebert, np
<xelakebert> NEAT!!! it didn't even overwrite my menu.lst!
<|lostbyte|> XVampireX, nice one..
<XVampireX> yeah
<Dasnipa`> will someone help me fix my OGL?
<|lostbyte|> whats wronge with it ?
<Dasnipa`> |lostbyte|, its no longer loading...
<Dasnipa`> no splash screen no gfx acceleration no nothing
<soulrider> how do i install somehting i downlaoded in tar.gz format ?
<Dasnipa`> soulrider, gunzip
<Dasnipa`> or there is a flag in tar to handle it
<xelakebert> soulrider - tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<soulrider> that will extract
<TheHighChild> Is it possible to kill a window in Firefox without killing the whole session? I can't help but think Firefox sucks on Tux
<soulrider> right ?
<lovely> can I get some help with instaling ivtv drivers
<xelakebert> and if you want to put it in a different folder, tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz -C /place/to/put
<soulrider> because i downlaoded warsow adn tis tar.gz
<soulrider> i extarcted it
<soulrider> but i cant run it by typing warsow
<xelakebert> soulrider - is it the souce?
<xelakebert> source*
<Dasnipa`> you probably have to compile
<Hagus> I have resorted to reinstalling ;(
<seef> I will do a new install because I did a lot in Hoary Hedgehog wrong (put unoffical  packet sources in etc.) now I will make a fresh install. I will delet the linux partion and let kubuntu install on the free space. Now my qestion does the installer gets confused when I have a old  grub config or will it just overwrite?
<soulrider> its not source
<soulrider> i clicked on warsow to open it
<LeeJunFan> seef: it will overwrite.
<soulrider> and it did
<xelakebert> soulrider - it did what?
<soulrider> but i wanna eb able to type warsow adn have it open, naywhere
<soulrider> extarcted it
<LeeJunFan> seef: at least it always has in the past for me.
<soulrider> to a fodler in home
<Dasnipa`> soulrider, ./warsaw would run it
<seef> cool so no worries?
<LeeJunFan> seef: shouldn't be any.
<LeeJunFan> seef: although I have been wrong twice in the last 30 years. :p
<seef> Thanks! And is the procedere right?
<soulrider> ohh
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> i did the same with eclipse
<Dasnipa`> soulrider, if you want it to run with a simple 'warsaw' then you need to either add that dir to $PATH or symlink it to a dir that is in $PATH
<LeeJunFan> seef: yeah. Just do it as though it was never there before.
<soulrider> so ./eclipse shoudl rin it right ?
<Dasnipa`> yes
<seef> thanks again. gday bye
<soulrider> wont run :/
<soulrider> how do i add somehting to my path ?
<Dasnipa`> you have to be in the dir soulrider
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> but i wanna be ble to run it from anywhere
<TheHighChild> then it needs to be in your PATH
<soulrider> hey THC
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, simple put a soft link in /bin/
<soulrider> oh
<Dasnipa`> yeah
<soulrider> easy :)
<lovely> Leejunfan: I connot seem to get  the module assistant to "perpare
<TheHighChild> hey soulrider, good to see you in here
<soulrider> how are you doing ?
<Dasnipa`> so |lostbyte| any idea? can i just reconfigure the driver by some manner?
<soulrider> im not on yahoo ebcause Kopete decides to crash as i open it :) and i dont like GAIM :P
<TheHighChild> soulrider: When you type a command, it searches your $PATH you can type 'echo $PATH' and see what paths you have, when you type a command it searches that path for that,
<soulrider> oh
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, No Idea, Sorry.
<TheHighChild> soulrider: here's some info on your $PATH http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<|lostbyte|> !path
<ubotu> I know nothing about path - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> thanks
<lovely> is there anybody out there?
<epyfro> yep
<lovely> I am having trouble with getting the module assistant to do anything
<xelakebert> is there a way to view hardware devices? like the kde equivilant of windows' device manager?
<superfg> why dont speak spanish in the room
<h3sp4wn> xelakebert: sudo lshw | less (give you most hardware information)
<exmethix> hi @ all
<Hawkwind> superfg: You can join #Kubuntu-ES or #Ubuntu-ES for spanish speaking people if you want
<exmethix> could somebody tell me which python package is missing?:
<exmethix> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Rfgo3S40.html
<excitatory> xelakebert: yea, kinfocenter
<thegioxxe> #ubuntu.it
<BluesKaj> howdy agian
<BluesKaj> err again
<excitatory> i don't get it.. kde has been fscked up ever since i installed the new 3.5.4 packages
<BluesKaj> like ?
<xelakebert> with apt-get, how can i get a list of all the packages in the repo?
<xelakebert> i'm trying to isntall libgtk, but i can't find the words it's looking for..
<excitatory> it trashed half of my settings, and now alt-f2 will not bring up a run dialog box, and the printscreen doesn't load ksnapshot, even though it's configured to..
<BluesKaj> install Konstructor
<Dasnipa`> |lostbyte|, yay i fixed it on my own
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, nice, what did you do ?
<BluesKaj> weel Konstruct-stable
<lovely> how do I format an external hard drive for linux?
<BluesKaj> use GParted
<june> hey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4  this link shows 2 methods for disabling ipv6, one is just titled "disabling ipv6" and the other is "disabling in dapper"  do they need to both be done? just one? is one depreciated? what?
<Dasnipa`> |lostbyte|, well i installed a new soundcard. in doing so i removed a PCI video card that i had never setup... but then for some reason it must have realized that the vid card was gone so it auto-reconfigured xserver-xorg. i realized this when i looked it /etc/X11 and saw a xorg.conf.<timestamp from today> so i just restored the old conf
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, Good Thinking.
<exmethix> could somebody tell me how to run a command when kde starts?
<|lostbyte|> DarkKakashi7, Put it in .kde/Autostart/ Dir.
<Dasnipa`> |lostbyte|, lol you need to work on your auto-nick completes
<xelakebert> with apt-get, how can i get a list of all the packages in the repo?
<|lostbyte|> Argh :)
<BluesKaj> make sure you have the source in the sources list first
<|lostbyte|> xelakebert, dpkg -l
<|lostbyte|> oppz, miss read.
<Natham> hi, how can i set up my screen to 1280x800 (widescreen)?
<|lostbyte|> xelakebert, Here you go..  apt-cache dump | grep Package:
<Natham> hi, how can i set up my screen to 1280x800 (widescreen), im using a dell laptop with a intel 915 video card an 1 gig on ram
<jluthman> d
<|lostbyte|> Natham,DOes your Card support it ?
<DaSkreech> |lostbyte|: Eh?
<Iam8up|lpy> can anyone tell me how to install firefox on kubuntu? if i try to run firefox i get this...
<Iam8up|lpy> root@stellar:/home/jluthman/firefox# ./firefox
<Iam8up|lpy> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Iam8up|lpy> really?
<crimsun> (or use Adept)
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: Did you download and install or did you download with apt-get?
<DaSkreech> june: Good idea
<lovely> can someone tell me how to format a hard drive in kubuntu?
<Iam8up|lpy> not available, referred to by another package; may mean that it's missing/obsolete/or available from another source; the following packages replace it: libnss3; package firefox has no installation candidate
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, Sorry, My BAD.
<Natham> |lostbyte|: yes of course, i used ubuntu and windows with that resolution
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: i got it from getfirefox.com
<DaSkreech> Argh now I have to go back to sleep
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: do you care about anything else on the hard drive?
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: I would suggest downloading as crimsun suggested 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, Opps, Sorry.. :) Goodnight.
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: i tried that, i pasted what error i got
<lovely> Iam8up|lpy: nope
<DaSkreech> june: I think the issues behind the two Desktop environments would make a xsudo not viable right now
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: just stick in the ubuntu/kubuntu cd and install it then - the installer will help you with formatting
<DaSkreech> It'd have to detect which de you are running
<|lostbyte|> Natham, alt + f2 > krandrtray , and change from panel. If Available already.
<DaSkreech> Anyhoo I'm off
<Iam8up|lpy> so any suggestions as far as installing firefox goes?
<lovely> Iam8up|lpy: I have kubuntu installed on the main drive, it is a secondary that has a windows format and has been cousing poroblems, I have moved all the files but wish to wipe it and move the files back
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: you moved the files from windows to your linux hdd? and now you want to install windows and move them back?
<Natham> |lostbyte|: i cant see my resolution
<june> DaScreech: true, but it could be part of the script when your desktop environment started up, (for the session) it would bind xsudo to the appropriate command (that is, if when sessiosn begin they run a script, which i hope they do)
<DaSkreech> june: That's actually pretty smart
<lovely> Iam8up|lpy: no I have an external drive. I put all files to keep on it, overwrote windows woth kubunto and now moved the files onto the kubunto drive. now I wish to wipe the external drive and make use of it.
<DaSkreech> june: Submit it to #bash
<|lostbyte|> Natham, kcmshell module displayconfig
<june> haha ok
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: when you do 'apt-cache search firefox' do you get the firefox package as a result?
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: oh, i see, you want your second hdd to be a storage hdd?
<DaSkreech> june: they can be callous just a warning
<lovely> Iam8up|lpy: yes
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: i see mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb there, OO, libnspr4, and libnss3
<Natham> |lostbyte|: the resolution isnt there
<Natham> i will google for a while, maybe i found the problem
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: There is definetely something wrong with your repos then. That should be in the default list
<shadeofgrey> okay guys and gals i need help
<|lostbyte|> Natham, One way is to diretly add it to your xorg.cong, but i prefer not to mess with it. or maybe your not using the right graphic drivers.
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: i don't see any KDE app..i don't know kde at all - i could do it through the prompts, though...
<Iam8up|lpy> through bash i mean
<|lostbyte|> shadeofgrey, Guys and gurls are ready to help you..
<Natham> |lostbyte|:  im using the default intel driver
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: Would you mind pastebining your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: so how would i attempt to run it?
<shadeofgrey> i just did a full reinstall of     kubuntu because i fubared some impportant directories trying to figure things out...  you know how it goes - the only way to learnm it is to break it
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: sure, one minute
<|lostbyte|> Natham, Are you sure ?
<lovely> you mean thru a terminal???
<mae> mwaha!
<mae> xgl/compiz kicks ass
<shadeofgrey> i need to know what additions i need to make to my adept repositories so that i can download the flash player for firefox
<mae> but only if you have a fast card
* june patiently waits for AIGLX
<shadeofgrey> whats xgl
<|lostbyte|> Anyways, its bed time for me
<|lostbyte|> Bye all.
<TheHighChild> !xgl > shadeofgrey
<june> xgl < AIGLX
<june> :-p
<jim__> does anyone know where i can get xboards, i just installed the chess game knights and it just opens with nothing on the screen
<farous> jim__: there is xboard and eboard
<DaSkreech> june: Why?
<lovely> Iam8up|lpy: do you mean thru a terminal?
<farous> !info eboard
<ubotu> eboard: A graphical chessboard program. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-6build1 (dapper), package size 471 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: exactly
<lovely> Iam8up|lpy: I happen to have one open...
<june> DaScreech: well it started development behind closed doors, and had no community interaction, i think AIGLX's page lists the reasons why AIGLX was created (as an alternative to xgl)
<MasterBrack> Hi all... i'm running compiz/xgl and my electricsheep screensaver doesn't come up properly... It works fine when i hit "test" but it doesn't work when it goes up naturally
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: i couldn't help you from memory, i'd actually have to see it =.
<lovely> Iam8up|lpy: oh
<Iam8up|lpy> i'm too visual, i'd need to read the screen to help you
<Iam8up|lpy> and i'm confident you don't feel like giving root access to some strange
<Iam8up|lpy> r
<lovely> right you are
<lovely> any one else out there following this?
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: ask one simple quesiton: gui program for partitioning/format
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely:  if you really want an easy way - dl the gparted live cd (it'll boot off of it and you can do it that way, with gparted)
<Iam8up|lpy> it's very easy
<DaSkreech> june: Yeah I understand having a grudge against XGl but now that both of them are open source what makes AIGLX better?
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: http://pastebin.ca/122852
<lovely> half of that was greek
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: it works more relibly ;)
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: google "gparted live cd" and download it, burn it, boot off of the cd, and the self is easy
<Iam8up|lpy> and the rest is easy*
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: I've never gotten it to work :-)
<gnomefreak> what?
<gnomefreak> aiglx?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<lovely> Iam8up|lpy: I have been using this kubuntu for about 10 hours now
* gnomefreak never tried
<gnomefreak> and i hear it doesnt like nvidia
<Iam8up|lpy> gnomefreak: xgl loves nvidia...
* gnomefreak hates xgl
<lovely> Iam8up|lpy: I am a bit new at this and starting to get frustrated
<DaSkreech> Well XGL loves propietary drivers
<Iam8up|lpy> yep
<june> DaSkreech: i dunno, why trash the entire X server in favor of a new one?
<DaSkreech> lovely: What's the problem?
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: i know the feeling...
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: Ok, you had all of your repos commented out, I've fixed them. type 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak' then save this file as sources,list and move it to /etc/apt with sudo then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox'
<TheHighChild> http://pastebin.ca/122855
<lovely> I need to format an external drive
<Iam8up|lpy> DaSkreech: lovely wants to format his second hard drive
<TheHighChild> that first command will backup your current list Iam8up|lpy
<Iam8up|lpy> the way i understood was you wanted to format your second hard drive, move files from the external onto it, then format the external again to use elsewhere
<june> gnomefreak: wtf are you doing in kubuntu? :-p
<TheHighChild> lovely: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux.html
<DaSkreech> lovely: Ok What are you using?
<lovely> DaSkreech: I have moved everything I need off of it and now need to format it
<lovely> kubuntu
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: i understood that much =)
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: neither of the eyecandy things
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: let me know if you have questions or problems
<gnomefreak> june: because i use it
<gnomefreak> june: what are you doing here?
* june is really Ademan
<june> i'm setting up my mother's computer with kubuntu
<gnomefreak> that reminds me :( ok brb gonna try to fix something
<june> because i walked in here one day and watched the pitiful computer struggle with the flying through space screensaver, (mind you its a 2ghz+ processor) it just had malware to heck and back
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: ok, made a backup of sources.list; took that pastebin into my sources.list
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: that all i need to do before sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox?
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: yup
<lovely> june: I like it so far, but I am having a spot of trouble getting ivtv loaded. I think I am running out of room hence the other harddrive
<DaSkreech> lovely: Have you tried gparted?
<Iam8up|lpy> i'm from the world of rhel...and so far i like rpms much more then debs..or this apt-get shit..or this fucking sudo thing!
<Iam8up|lpy> but i do like the support here
<lovely> DaSkreech: I dont know what gparted is
<lovely> I am very new
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: gparted is a gnome program that will partition and format for you
<Iam8up|lpy> you're running kde, though, so i suggested you download the gparted live cd
<Iam8up|lpy> let me find it for you
<lovely> so I going addremove and add it?
<DaSkreech> Ahh THat would explain that :)
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: apt-get pwns. Also, you may want to watch the language, mods like it PG here. Aside fromthat, you may want to comment out the 'security.ubuntu.com' repos, sorry, I should have. They're slow or down constantly
<DaSkreech> lovely: yup
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: i'm actually finding that out right now
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: no, you can't, you're running KDE - gparted is a gnome app
<DaSkreech> june: I think that was silly but as i understand they wanted to roll the code back into X
<DaSkreech> Iam8up|lpy: He can too
<Riddell> lovely: yes
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: i can't get to google - it says unknown host - does this have anything to do with this apt-get thinger...
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: ctrl + c to get out of that, here's the fixed one http://pastebin.ca/122866
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: no, that wouldn't be apt-get. What trouble are you having? visiting google in a browser or pinging it?
<Iam8up|lpy> browser, konsole
<Iam8up|lpy> er..
<Iam8up|lpy> konquerer
<lovely> how do I find out how much room is left on the hard dick?
<lovely> disk
<QMario> Did any of you receive a file transfer from a person name Ciazy?
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: can you ping google.com? does it resolve to an IP address? Try going to this address in your konqueror http://64.233.167.99
<TheHighChild> lovely: LOL, try df or 'sudo fdisk -l'
<excitatory> seriously.. wtf is wrong with the new 3.5.4 packages?  so far, here's the list of fsck-ups, kdm's resoultion is messed up, the kde personalizer runs EVERYTIME i start kde, reguardless of if i cancel or complete the wizard, about 50% of my kde settings were set to defaults, konq profiles refuse to work, window manager is all changed, gtk apps have funny fonts, amarok refuses to play most of my music, alt-space does not start katapault,
<excitatory> settings were defaulted.. but on the bright side, its waaay snappier..  :S
<lovely> thanx
<Iam8up|lpy> something is really wrong with my kde right now, hold on TheHighChild
<excitatory> like, i'm quite pissed on this one.. i don't even know how long i've spent customizing this machine, and now i'm looking at a re-install...
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: I can try to help troubleshoot things a bit. i'm no pro however, let me know. I'm happy to help
<excitatory> most of the visual UI things were fixable.. but stuff like alt-f2 not opening the run dialog???
<TheHighChild> excitatory: Have you checked the system shortcuts?
<excitatory> yes, they're all intact..
<TheHighChild> excitatory: just as a future reference, you'll always want to backup your ~/.kde before upgrading, alwasy
<Iam8up|lpy> ok...my kde was having a windows moment - nothing wanted to work for a bit
<excitatory> either way, how am i going to address the kdm problem, or the amarok problem, or all the other crap?
<excitatory> TheHighChild: good advice..  i wish it weren't necessary though..
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: You get that new repo?
<excitatory> never was in the past
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: apt-get is having issues (dns problems here
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: Is it your system DNS?
<excitatory> like, if this could happen to me, i would seriously take down the new repo, and the announcement on the site.
<Iam8up|lpy> weird..my kde computer is using my linux router
<excitatory> since it could happen to anything
<Iam8up|lpy> my linux router has no problem resolving anything
<damian_> my router is using kde
<Iam8up|lpy> that's fascinating, yet so random
<damian_> lol
<Gun_Smoke> Anyone ever use a Linksys Cordless Internet Telephony Kit for Skype?
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' and check the DNS servers in there, they could be wrong
<Iam8up|lpy> uhm..the kde bar at the bottom (with all kinds of buttons like the K menu, clock, etc) just froze...
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: it's 10.0.0.250, my router
<Iam8up|lpy> and my router is it's own dns server
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: ok, so you have '192.168.1.1' (or something similar) in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<Iam8up|lpy> Yes.
<lovely> alright, I have gparted, but how do I tell it to format?
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: Is that the first IP in that file?
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: open it up...
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: search local \n nameserver 10.0.0.250
<lovely> it is and on the external ntfs drive
<DaSkreech> lovely: It asked for the password?
<lovely> yes, before it would open
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: ok, it is most definetly a problem with my router - screwed on two machines besides this one
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: So, is apt-get not resolving the domain names either? I mean all of them, not just the secutiry.ubuntu.com cause that one always blows
<TheHighChild> ahh, who is your ISP?
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: time warner cable
<Iam8up|lpy> they reset all of their shit really early this morning - twice
<Iam8up|lpy> apt-get has 15% of it's progress done
<Iam8up|lpy> aparantly taking it's time resolving things over and over
<lovely> I donot seem to have acces within gparted to the edit or partition functions
<Iam8up|lpy> hahahaha
<Iam8up|lpy> i knew what was causing the problem..
<Iam8up|lpy> lovely: you don't have access?
<lovely> aparently not. I will close and try again
<DaSkreech> Gotta go
<DaSkreech> night all
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: I tried to tell you to ctrl + c to kill it, the security.ubuntu.com repos take forever or just don't work. I commented them out and repasted them into this repo http://pastebin.ca/122866
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: i did that...
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: i had something interrupting my dns requests, it's fixed
<lovely> still I do not have access to do anything but look at the used space
<Iam8up|lpy> ok so my apt-get install firefox just finished
<Iam8up|lpy> (firefox-bin:6236): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: nice fire it up
<Iam8up|lpy> my KDE is locked up, any ideas?
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: It's a GTk app, it will throw that error in the browser upon startup. It should still start though
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: if it's locked up, try restarting the session with ctrl + alt + backspace
<Iam8up|lpy> TheHighChild: i'm going to restart kde - it's really messed up
<Iam8up|lpy> right
<damian_> what is tty?
<exmethix> i have a question
<damian_> exmethix: don't ask to ask, just ask
<exmethix> is it possible to start a programm without the dialogue "program is starting" in the taskbar?
<exmethix> i have a little python script starting with kde
<exmethix> and it is stupid because for 20 sek, it is displayed that ist starts in the taskbar
<exmethix> sry for my bad english
<exmethix> iam german ;)
<lovely> help help, new problem, I have givin up on the formatting for now, back to my original issue I am trying to load ivtv in a terminal and have gotte thru to installing the moduale assistant, but then it askes me if it should prced and I say yes to no avail
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: How are you doing?
<lovely> anyone?
<soulrider> er,, can someone help me compile kopete? :/
<Natham> soulrider: why dont you install it from packages?
<soulrider> i diont think the latest version is in a package
<soulrider> besides, i need to learn how to compile when i need to
<soulrider> i may not allways be able to come to IRC
<TheHighChild> soulrider: Don't take this as certainty but I think 'sudo dpkg -b source kopete' would do that. You'll want to reference that though
<soulrider> i downlaoded the source adn extracted it
<soulrider> and i got a folder
<soulrider> i did
<soulrider> ./configure but i get some errors and i really dont know what to do after that anyways
<soulrider> it throws: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<TheHighChild> soulrider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23570
<lovely> can someone please help me, I am installing ivtv0.4-source module-assistant gcc-3.4 dpkg-dev    this work up until 0 upgraded, 11 newly installed, o to remove and 34 not upgraded, then "need to get 5107kb of archives." "afterunpacking 20.1mb of additional disk space will be used." "do you want to continue Y/n"  I hit Y and nothing... what to do???
<TheHighChild> lovely: What are you using to install packages?
<lovely> Konsole
<TheHighChild> lovely: With apt-get?
<lovely> yes
<TheHighChild> lovely: Is it hung or did it stop?
<jon_> hey whats up
<lovely> I am following the site http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
<jon_> how do i completely remove mldonkey?
<lovely> I think it stoped it has been like that for 15 minutes
<TheHighChild> lovely: ctrl + c and see if that will return you to a command prompt
<lovely> yes it did, but did that stop it from doing what it needed to?
<TheHighChild> lovely: yes, it killed it. type 'sudo apt-get update' and tell me if it throws errors
<McScruff> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kaatil> hi
<AtKaaZ> which package(name) has the X includes ?
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: Things working out?
<TheHighChild> AtKaaZ: xlibs-dev?
<lovely> GPG error: http//hellion.org.uk sid release: the folowing signature could not be verified because the public key is not available: NO PUBKEY 334FB4A92F6BCD59   you may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<AtKaaZ> TheHighChild: I guess, it install alot others including x-dev , thanks ;)
<TheHighChild> AtKaaZ: np
<Parkotron> Odd problem here. I just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06 bringing my home directory with me. I can no longer change my wallpaper. The dialog doesn't complain and the preview is updated but when I OK or Apply the desktop doesn't change. Anyone heard of anything like this?
<jon_> how do i correct duplicate sources.list entries?
<glick> scuse me, is it me or is kubuntu LTS really broken?
<TheHighChild> lovely: Ok, that means that there isn't a security key for those repos. That shouldn't stop it from working though.
<glick> looking through the bugs and "known problems" on the kubuntu site, i notice that some really important things are broken or not working right
<TheHighChild> lovely: Try installing the packages again from that guide
<lovely> reinstall them and see if it freezes again?
<TheHighChild> lovely: yep
<lovely> ok
<jon_> how do i edit the sources.list?
<lovely> that seemed to do it, thank you
<jon_> where can i go to find a bunch of commands for the terminal?
<Hawkwind> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryanakca> joch: open up konsole and type:  sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<jon_> damn its different than breezy
<Hawkwind> jon_: Search google as there are many sites out there with linux commands
* bur[n] er likes "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" from a konsole
<bur[n] er> jon_: no it's not :P
<jon_> okay
<TheHighChild> lovely: awesome, glad that came together. I am going for a smoke, if you have other problems to ask, just include my name in the post and I'll read it when i get back
<TheHighChild> ryanakca: LOL at suggesting using vi
<ryanakca> jon_: you might want to look athttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom   we'll be having a class on basic command line soon
<lovely> TheHighChild: thax
<ryanakca> TheHighChild: it's better than suggesting emacs :)
<kaatil> lovely
<lovely> yes?
<TheHighChild> ryanakca: Now you're trying to start something. I'll concede and suggest nano instead ;)
<George> kubuntu appears to be taking a fuck of a long time to boot
<ryanakca> TheHighChild: vi was my first editor... back on debian where I couldn't get X to run because of my crappy no-name video card
<Natham> hi, i have problems with the repositories, i want to add teh universe to install libxine-extracodecs but after update i cant find the package
<kaatil> it seem that i miss classroom session that was only yesterday lol
<TheHighChild> ryanakca: vi was my first on a Solaris 7 system back in school. I just thought it was funny to suggest in the kubuntu IRC. I dunno if most k/ubuntu folks know of VI
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Does anyone know how to change the desktop font color?
<kaatil> ahha CLI class. hmm i am lookin forward to that
<ryanakca> George: please watch your language... is it a fresh install or, do you have a bunch of server/processes installed or ???
<TheHighChild> !repos > Natham
<TheHighChild> !sources > Natham
<ryanakca> TheHighChild: lol... most k/ubuntu and linux folks know about vi and/or emacs... well... the ones who have used linux for more than a couple of weeks
<George> ryanakca: new install
<ryanakca> George: and just how long does it take to boot up... do you have an old machine?
<TheHighChild> ryanakca: They sure as heck don't lead on to it. lol. Every time I ask a question about the guts or something from the CLI. I always have someone telling me that I *should* be doing it through the GUI. All I know is that the Kubuntu GUI has broken just baout everything I've thrown at it. BRB
<George> ryanakca: athlon64 4400+, takes about 5 minutes to boot
<ryanakca> TheHighChild: yeah, kk... see you in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ryanakca> George: hmmm.... dunno... did you install dapper or edgy or breezy or warty?
<George> ryanakca: it appears to take a while trying to set various parameters on my hard disks
<George> ryanakca: dapper
<ryanakca> George: any errors?
<George> ryanakca: I'm just about to install my own kernel as this machine is fairly weird
<George> ryanakca: just that it couldn't set a parameter, hang on
<George> ata13: failed to set xfermode, disabled
<ryanakca> George: ok... so you aren't new to linux, makes my life easier :D ... shouldn't take that long
<George> and so on
<soulrider> TheHighChild: i installed everything thatw as needed to do ./configure but when i type make it sais command not found
<soulrider> what can i do 
<soulrider> ?
<George> ryanakca: there are 12 disk drives in this machine, across three different controller cards
<George> er ,make that four
<ryanakca> George: ok... that sounds beyond me, but I'll try... hmmm
<ryanakca> soulrider: are you in the source directory? and is there a file in that directory called "configure"?
<glick> does kubuntu still have problems detecting and automounting some external harddrives?
<George> ryanakca: it appears to be having trouble with my Marvell sata controller
<Kr4t05> soulrider: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ryanakca> glick: I don't have any problems with it...
<glick> ryanakca, is yours firewire?
<George> ryanakca: the other thing is that my keyboard/mouse don't work in xorg straight out... they need a bit of nudge by disconnecting it and reocnnecting after xorg has started
<ryanakca> Kr4t05: it sais command not found... so it's probably due to a missing sourcedir/configure file
<ryanakca> glick: no... usb
<George> ryanakca: it's a logitech bluetooth keyboard that works either as a standard keyboard or (if bluetooth drivers are loaded) it acts as a bluetooth keyboard/mouse to the OS
<ryanakca> George: odd...server I presume?
<George> ryanakca: no
<George> ryanakca: workstation
<George> ryanakca: (don't ask)
<soulrider> the file "configure" isa  script right?
<soulrider> kind of like a .bat file in win.... right ?
<George> got to sort out xinerama too... meh.
<ryanakca> George: ah... 12hd just made me think of that old compaq clunker we have at school that has 10 9.1gb hard-drives
<George> ryanakca: heh
<George> ryanakca: nah, I just have this thing about disk drives :D
<ryanakca> soulrider: yes :)
<soulrider> ahh :)
<soulrider> and whhen is ./ used to run fileS?
<CheeseBurgerMan> soulrider: When they're in the same directory
<soulrider> but ./ as in for what kinds of files
<soulrider> like
<soulrider> i think i used ./ to run a .run file
<soulrider> or was it sh.... ?
<ryanakca> soulrider:  the dot-slash (./) means the current directory, so, it runs the file called working-directory-filename... ./filename
<soulrider> ahh
<CheeseBurgerMan> soulrider: If it's executable, you run it with ./ (assuming it's not it /bin, /usr/bin, or one of serveral other directories)
<ryanakca> soulrider: is there a file called "configure" in the source directories?
<ryanakca> George: lol... Into Terabytes? :P
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> i wrote make after installing that
<soulrider> and it worke
<soulrider> but i got some errors
<George> ryanakca: 2.82TB on this machine
<soulrider> make[4] : *** [kopetewidgets.lo]  Error 1
<soulrider> make[4] : Leaving directory `/home/mauro/Kopete/kopete-0.12.1/kopete/libkopete'
<soulrider> make[3] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<soulrider> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/mauro/Kopete/kopete-0.12.1/kopete/libkopete'
<ryanakca> soulrider: go "chmod 755 configure" in the working directory
<soulrider> make[2] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<ryanakca> soulrider: use pastebin... stop
<soulrider> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/mauro/Kopete/kopete-0.12.1/kopete'
<soulrider> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<soulrider> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/mauro/Kopete/kopete-0.12.1'
<soulrider> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<soulrider> thast a lot of bytes George :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> George: gimme some of that space. :P My 30GB partition is too small.
<soulrider> sorry
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<lovely> TheHighChild: ok, got to the package install of ivtv0.4-utils_0.4.3-1_i386.deb      dpkg erroe, cannot access archive: no such file or directory
* soulrider was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (please dont paste)
<ryanakca> !pastebin > soulrider
<damian_> !pastebin > ryanakca
<soulrider> sorry, what was that chmod ?
<MasterM> What is a troll?
<ryanakca> damian_: ???
<damian_> ryanakca: sry
<Hobbsee> soulrider: why are you trying to compile kopete 0.12.1 anyway?
<soulrider> well, i think the one in the repos is a bit older
<soulrider> and
<soulrider> every time i open it it crashes
<ryanakca> damian_: np
<soulrider> i uninstalled it adn deleted allt he config files manually
<TheHighChild> Masterm a troll is someone that hangs out on forums, newsgroups and IRC chats that talks frequently but contributes little to none
<TheHighChild> Masterm much like myself
<Hobbsee> soulrider: you're using edgy?
<ryanakca> soulrider: go "sudo apt-get install kopete"... I've got 0.12.1 running...
<soulrider> no, dapper
<George> ryanakca: hrmm, I really ought to have saved my kernel config from my old system.
<ryanakca> George: wow... awesome... I want some... even though I'd never use it all
<soulrider> i wanna learn how to compile somehting enyways
<George> ryanakca: of course I have RAID-5 so I lose about 500GB of space
<ryanakca> George: I think it's a missing driver thingy...
<lovely> TheHighChild:cok, got to the package install of ivtv0.4-utils_0.4.3-1_i386.deb      dpkg erroe, cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<CheeseBurgerMan> ryanakca: You may need kdelibs-dev -- try installing it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Errr, soulrider
<CheeseBurgerMan> sorry.
<TheHighChild> lovely: Could be a differnet version type 'apt-cache search ivtv' and see if anything shows up
<George> ryanakca: ?
<glick> are those known issues with kubuntu on the kubuntu.org website current or are they dated
<glick> ?
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Hobbsee> glick: which ones?
<ryanakca> soulrider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware   is an in depth wiki/howto at compiling :)
<lovely> TheHighChild:lots did
<soulrider> thanks
<MasterM> Windows XP is the shit.
<soulrider> i dotn know why kopete worked just fine, and now it crashes everytime
<glick> Hobbsee, these   https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems
<ryanakca> George: I don't know... it's beyond me... I'm just guessing... (trial and error is usually my best friend)
<MasterM> I've turned over a new leaf.
<MasterM> I'll be quiet
<George> ryanakca: heh
<George> ryanakca: how does kubuntu deal with kernel modules?
<George> ryanakca: will it get stressed if I start removing them all? :)
<MasterM> My trolling days are over.
<TheHighChild> lovely: try 'apt-cache search ivtv |grep utils'
<ryanakca> TheHighChild: yeah.... better off knowing how it works, than allwais using GUI and not having a clue in the world of what's happening to your system
<glick> is there a kde equivalent of gnucash?
<ryanakca> George: I think you should be fine if you build one from source...
<lovely> TheHighChild:ok 2 thru 6 sans 5 are there
<ryanakca> George: you can get kernel modules threw apt-get...
<drbreen> glick: just ignore the ugly interface ? ;)
<George> ryanakca: right, well, let's hope this kernel compiles and boots :)
<George> ryanakca: all the drivers I need should be in the kernel
<ryanakca> George: yep... and I have no clue what I talking about... but yep
<George> ryanakca: this machine is a complete arse to set up
<ryanakca> George: for kernel stuff and the guts of the system... #ubuntu is probably where to ask
<ryanakca> George: yeah... I'm used to asking questions from normal people with normal systems :D
<George> oh bugger, I didn't back up the xorg.conf from my previous system
<George> ryanakca: yeah, just got to sort out three RAID-5 arrays, KDE SVN and my dual head configuration :)
<ryanakca> George: in english please? :)
<George> I'm a bit new to Kubuntu
<ryanakca> George: lol
<George> and Ubuntu
<George> I mean, I've set it up on sane systems
<ryanakca> George: ever used Debian?
<George> but when it gets to this level of complexity I have to start stripping stuff out
<George> ryanakca: yes
<George> ryanakca: but only on servers
<ryanakca> George: that'll help you...
<George> indeed
<George> but I've never had to compile my own kernel on debian before :)
<lovely> TheHighChild: so aparently i have created a package of utilities in the current directory , but it is named som,ething difent than the webpage states, how do I find out what the name is so that I may install it?
<ryanakca> George: I did once... wacom support didn't come built in back then... don't know if it does now...
<George> ryanakca: I've been putting off reinstalling on this machine for ages and ages and ages :)
<George> ryanakca: anywhere, here's to hoping 2.6.17.8 boots
<CheeseBurgerMan> lovely: ls ????
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, held down the ? button too long. :\
<George> ryanakca: oh yeah, know how to disable bootsplash?
<ryanakca> George: just a sec, I'll get you the howto's I used...
<lovely> a very newby, been using linux for 14 hoourse now. bigfoot is the name, male
<ryanakca> George: I think it's a kernel option... I had seen something for that when running "make menuconfig"
<George> ryanakca: oh of course
<ryanakca> George: as well as a grub option... like the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst:      kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 root=UUID=bbce14d6-e347-4aa5-80e5-985ae2406a71 ro quiet splash
<George> ryanakca: it won't matter now as I've ripped out and installed a vanilla kernel
<George> ryanakca: how do I get boot information to spawn on tty 1 instead of tty 8?
<ryanakca> George: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/90    is what I used (resumed version),    http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html       (full, modern, updated version)
<ryanakca> George: dunno... never bothered with that... hmmm
<kaatil> it probably be 'typo' or 'bug it may be... when i installed Realplayer.. it end up in Graphic menu instead of multmedia menu.
<ryanakca> George: my best guess is google... If I knew, I'd tell you...
<George> ryanakca: heh
<ryanakca> kaatil: was it apt-get installed?
<ryanakca> kaatil: or from the RealPleayer website?
<thompa> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kaatil> automatix. i think.. i will ask on automatix then. *shrug*
<thompa> is there much advantage to doing a new kernel
<George> ryanakca: why on earth does ubuntu have such serious issues with 20" lcds?
<kaatil> i wonder
<George> ryanakca: it's always autoconfigured it at 1280x1024 instead of 1600x1200
<ryanakca> George: good luck, I've got to go take my shower... Tell me how it went in the morning :)
<George> heh
<Natham> hi, i want to set my USB sound card as my primary sound, but i cant. I have an integrates sigmatel audio and a sound blaster live 24bits USB, i have added to alsa-base options snd-usb-audio index=3 and =-2 but i the sigmatel still being selected, what can i do?
<George> ok
<ryanakca> George: no clue... hmmm...
<George> it's 2:22 am here
<ryanakca> George: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    should fix it...
<George> ryanakca: never has done before
<George> meh, I need to grab the nvidia drivers
<kaatil> you can get off nvidia from *cough*automatixthing*cough*
<George> kaatil: ?
<kaatil> i have installed Nvidia driver from automatix.. have you tried automatix before?
<George> kaatil: I'm going to need to compile it myself as I've got my own kernel
<kaatil> ah
<kaatil> compile it. ah allright
<kaatil> nevermind me then :)
<George> time to reboot and try out this kernel
<rikioh> what kernel
<George> 2.6.17.8
<George> wo
<rikioh> how do i figure out my version?
<George> it recognised my hard disks
<George> rikioh: uname -r
<lovely> TheHighChild:are you still around?
<George> it even automagically loaded the RAID arrays
<George> nice
<George> but it kernel panicked, not so nice :)
<rikioh> 2.6.15-26-386
<MasterM> who is Amaranth?
<rikioh> should i upgrade or wait
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<George> oh hurray, it's now taking FOREVER to boot again
<George> grumble.
<rikioh> i dont think im gonna upgrade again
<rikioh> yet
<excitatory> how much "cleaner" of an install is the server install?  like, is it a pain to get X up and running?  if you then install kde, does it then come as more of a default, or is it still kubuntuized?
<George> hrmm
<George> the kernel appears to splurt out logging with a timestamp in seconds since boot
<TheHighChild> lovely sorry, going through a power outage on out network, I'll get back to you when I can, sorry
<lovely> TheHighChild:ok
<sergiusens> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<thompa> hello, when i switch to the k7 kernel i dont get a screen, reinstalling glx dont work
<thompa> on the 686 kernel I can now see 2 cpus in system monitor after reboot
<thompa> is anyone running k7 kernel with any trouble?
<MasterM> Bye all have a nice life....=)
<lovely> what would be the best hardrive file system for kubuntu?
<thompa> reiser
<lovely> I am formating an external drive
<thompa> lovely: for storage
<mmorris> what's up room?
<lovely> yes, I will also be using it for ivtv functions
<thompa> lovely: is there going to be an os on it?
<lovely> no
<mmorris> If y'all could recommend one thing for a new Kubuntu user, what would it be???
<thompa> then dont use reiser
<inc|freaky> mmorris: enjoy your new OS :D
<mmorris> lol
<mmorris> inc|freaky: maybe a program or something... which one would it be?
<inc|freaky> yakuake
<mmorris> what is that?
<thompa> lovely: it does not matter really, but you want easiest access, i use fat32
<inc|freaky> firefox
<mmorris> inc|freaky: ?
<mmorris> inc|freaky: I got firefox...
<Jucato> mmorris: a combination of yakuakte + kompose + katapult + 3D Desktop
<inc|freaky> yakuake is a program using konsole and display that on the top of the screen
<mmorris> I mean beyond the basics inc|freaky
<Jucato> s/yakuakte/yakuake
<inc|freaky> if u press f12 it rolls down
<thompa> also on the ipod i have a linux running the whole thing
<mmorris> okay... so I need to get yakuakte?
<Jucato> Yakuake: a Quake-like terminal emulator
<inc|freaky> yakuake is cool: apt-get install yakuake
<Jucato> Kompose: a clone of Mac OS X's Expose window switcher
<Jucato> Katapult: a clone of Mac OS X's Quicksilver application launcher
<lovely> fat 32 huh? i remember this morning as i was trying to get ivtv to start loading reading that I would want one that has the fastest deletion
<Jucato> 3D Desktop: a cool 3D way (although older than XGL/Compiz) to switch virtual desktops
<ironfroggy> where should i put bug reports of applications that crash after fresh installs? particularly, knights and boson both crash with errors about arts.
<thompa> lovely: use ext3
<thompa> thats what you have now i think
<mmorris> Jucato: Can I work in XGL with the 3D block up???  3ddesktop only lets me switch and then goes back to normal
<thompa> lovely: how does it plug in usb?
<lovely> yes
<Jucato> mmorris: not really sure. haven't tried it out myself
<mmorris> I tried to install it, but don't think my video card is enough to run it
<thompa> lovely: then its like my ipod
<ryanakca> George: how did it go?
<George> ryanakca: screwed up the IDE driver in my kernel, recompiling
<thompa> lilo: format with ext3 or fat
<lovely> 120 gig i pod with out the earphones
<George> ryanakca: apart from that, it recognised the 9 SATA disks and formed the RAID arrays
<ryanakca> George: good... still take 5 minutes?
<George> ryanakca: the new kernel doesn't
<George> ryanakca: but it panics :)
<George> ryanakca: root fs is on an IDE disk, with no IDE drivers -> can't mount root fs :)
<thompa> lovely: maybe you want an os on it later
<ryanakca> George: good... probably doesn't take as long because your only loading what you need to... and not any other stuff you don't need
<George> ryanakca: actually, the problem before was the driver for my SATA card
<ryanakca> George: lol... fun... just select the old kernel from the old menu :)
<George> ryanakca: it appears to be broken in 2.6.15.5
<thompa> lovely: so i would partition 20G for Linux
<thompa> or 5G even
<George> ryanakca: iirc, I backported the one from 2.6.16-rcSomething when I was running Gentoo before
<ryanakca> George: what kernel version you using?
<lovely> thompa: no, it is going to be overflow with music and the ivtv record ops
<George> ryanakca: now I'm on 2.6.17.8
<ryanakca> George: 2.6.17-5-686 here...
<ryanakca> (edgy)
<George> hrmm
<George> ryanakca: can you rip the kernel out of edgy and put it in dapper or is that a Very Bad Idea?
<ryanakca> George: ???
<h1222> Do any of you guys run anti-virus software on your workstations?
<ryanakca> George: Ummm... I wouldn't... but then... I'm not exactly an expert...
<George> h1222: don't be ridiculous
<ryanakca> George: ask in #ubuntu+1
<George> heh
<h1222> :)
<h1222> so you just hope the firewal does its job reliably then?
<Stoney47> hi guys, any of you have any expierience with getting linksys pmcia cards working?
<George> ryanakca: time to sort out my graphics driver
<Jucato> h1222: Linux is built in such a way that it would be very hard to get infected by virus.
<George> ryanakca: and the keyboard/moues :)
<Jucato> h1222: besides, there are very few, if none at all, viruses for Linux out there
<h1222> but not impossible though?
<Jucato> h1222: it's possible. But AFAIK, there are currently no virus for Linux running in the wild currently
<h1222> ok
<OOD> no operating system that is connected to the internet is foolproof
<OOD> but linux(or any other unix OS) is much more secure then windows
<Jucato> OOD, of course, but viruses are one thing, malware/spyware, rootkits, etc. are another thing
<h1222> i just thought I'd run Clam but wondered if there was anything else I should run
<OOD> clam is useless for end users on linux
<Jucato> h1222: if you are really security-minded, you could install a firewall software to add to your hardware firewall (if you have one)
<OOD> it's only usefull for mail servers
<Jucato> The only "real" use of anti-virus on Linux that I could see right now is scanning stuff that you downloaded for viruses, so that you don't pass them on to those poor unsuspecting Windows users
<h1222> I thought Clam was a general AV protection product?
<Jucato> ClamAV is an AV product. that's just it
<OOD> it is, but why bother with antivirus on linux when there are none?
<Jucato> nothing more, nothing else
<RawSewage> No
<Stoney47> h1222: i wouldnt worry about viruses, i do check for rootkits every now and then though
<RawSewage> the anti virus companies are the ones that make the viruses
<AZ_AS> hello
<OOD> RawSewage: they dont have to
<kaatil> raw... that what i thought... such conspiracy theory. :)
<AZ_AS> there a way to find a listing of all the packages included in kubuntu?
<George> how do you tell apt-get to install dependency packages for a package but not the package itself?
<h1222> ok but if I had a windows box on the network then it would make sense possibly
<OOD> there are people willing to do that job for them ;)
<kaatil> i thought they were at fault. heh
<drbreen> 00D: sometimes you do an smb server and want to protect the meek who dont know
<kaatil> heh OOD
<Jucato> lol
<drbreen> AZ_AS: just check dependencies of kubuntu-desktop
<AZ_AS> well, meant on the site since don't have the disc yet
<OOD> and for free, doesnt get any better then that
<AZ_AS> sorry, should've made that clearer
<AZ_AS> heh, found it
<OOD> does anyone have kde 3.5.4 here?
<Hawkwind> I did, but reverted back to 3.5.3
<OOD> there's been some good improvements in user friendlyness in it
<Hawkwind> I don't use KDE personally.  I had issues with konqueror running outside of KDE which is why I reverted back to 3.5.3
<ryanakca> George: good luck!
<ryanakca> OOD: yes, I use 3.5.4... no real problems... (that I can notice)... other than a small artsd thing
<OOD> kaffeine nicely informs the user about codecs and encrypyed dvds and how to get them working
<Jucato> OOD: and Kaffeine has a new user interface
<OOD> and kpersonalizer starts up when you log in to let you easily customice kde
<OOD> yeah
<Jucato> OOD: never had kpersonalizer startup...
<Jucato> I think you need to have it installed
<OOD> it starts up for me everytime i log on, it's getting annoying
<OOD> it installs with 3.5.4
<Jucato> err... I think that's a bug, not a feature, of KDE 3.5.4
<Jucato> it didn't install with mine... O_O
<OOD> yeah i know
<George> yay
<OOD> it didnt?
<George> I have twinview working :D
<Jucato> nope it didn't
<OOD> and i cant get rid of it either
<Jucato> I have a different problem with KDE 3.5.4, though
<OOD> because it takes important parts of kde with it
<Jucato> media:/ and HAL don't seem to be agreeing with each other
<damian_> anyone get xgl to work?
<OOD> yeah i have it working
<damian_> OOD I might need help
<Jucato> good for you... I'm having problems with it
<damian_> OOD: I read this guide
<damian_> OOD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<damian_> OOD: but when I get to part B my windows decorations dissapeare
<OOD> this is what i used to install it : http://www.compiz.net/topic-689-xgl-kubuntu-automatic-xgl-installation
<Jucato> media:/ doesn't show partitions that are not mounted at startup. they don't even show even if I mount them... oh well, you win some, you lose some
<OOD> give that package a try, just make sure you have quinns and reggaemanus repositories
<MarcelDel> hello
<OOD> hi
<MarcelDel> How are we?
<MarcelDel> sup OOD bro
<OOD> not much ;)
<MarcelDel> http://www.microsoft.com/
<MarcelDel> Nice OS
<MarcelDel> Windows XP. :)
<OOD> definitely
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> one of the best!
<OOD> it's almost magical
<MarcelDel> it's grand.
<MarcelDel> Kubuntu is dumb.
<Dasnipa`> ...
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I know how to crash any PC using windows.
<LeeJunFan> very cool trick...
<LeeJunFan> install it.
<Dasnipa`> indeed
<TheHighChild> ok lovely I am back, for how long, I don't know but I am here for this moment, are you still having trouble?
<lovely> yes
<TheHighChild> ok, what's up?
<Dasnipa`> haha kline
<Jucato>  @_@
<lovely> still with the utils package stuff
<korgans> hi
<korgans> !info boot
<ubotu> Package boot does not exist in dapper
<korgans> !info boot manager
<ubotu> Package boot does not exist in dapper
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> !grub > korgans
<kaatil> how to install the .deb? when i click on the .deb file.. it just open the ark.
<TheHighChild> lovely: Ok I don't recall exactly where you were at. If you want to refresh me, I'll see what, if anything that I can do
<OOD> right click on it
<Jucato> kaatil: right-click on it, then choose Kubuntu Package Menu
<lovely> TheHighChild: so acording to the website http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu a package wass created called ivtv0.4utils etc "or something clos" so I figure that it is named something else but how do I fint it
<kaatil> ok
<Jucato> then install
<kaatil> ok thanks everyone. :)
<TheHighChild> lovely: In the konsole, type 'ls |grep util' and see what shows up
<TheHighChild> lovely: It should have created that package in the directory where you were at. 'ls' will list the files in a directory
<kaatil> do i sense danger when i going to type it? :)
<lovely>  TheHighChild: ok
<lovely> TheHighChild: is as in eye s or one s
<TheHighChild> if that doesn't work, you can do a 'sudo updatedb' that will update the system slocate database (it tracks and notes files throughout the system). Once that finishes (will take a minute or two) then type 'locate ivtv |grep deb' and see what that turns out
<TheHighChild> lovely: 'ls' like LS but lower case
<lovely> ok so that is the name of it got it
<TheHighChild> you find the package?
<lovely> yup a 6 instead of a 3
<Jucato> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<lovely> errors  dependancy problems
<TheHighChild> lovely: when you try to install the package with dpkg, what errors do you get? Please pastebin them
<lovely> dependancy problems prevented configuration of ivtv0.4-utils:
<lovely> Package libconfig-inifiles-perl is not installed.
<lovely>  ivtv0.4-utils depends on libvideo-ivtv-perl; however:
<lovely> Package libvideo-ivtv-perl is not installed.
<lovely> dpkg: error processing ivtv0.4-utils (--install):
<lovely>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<OOD> use pastebin
<OOD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lovely> thanks
<mmorris> I like my icons a little smaller than normal. I used to raise the resolution in windows... is there a way I can do that in kubuntu?
<Jucato> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<OOD> mmorris: yeah
<OOD> you can shrink and enlarge them
<mmorris> OOD: how?
<OOD> go so system settings->Appearance->Icons->Advanced tab
<kaatil> i like adept manager better than syn(from ubuntu that is...)
<OOD> yeah i like it better too, but Adept is buggy (crashes too often)
<kaatil> yeah i noticed too
<kaatil> it crash suddenly heh
<kaatil> sometime :)
<Jucato> Adept has it's strengths... but too many weaknesses... I do hope it gets a lot better
<kaatil> ah
<OOD> i like the dynamic search in adept a lot
<Jucato> yeah, that's my favorite. so many combinations of filters you can set to suit your needs
<Jucato> I also like being able to configure the toolbar to suit my workflow
<kaatil> is it possible to undo the mistake if apt-get did wrong thing that was not supposedly to do? ;p
<Iam8up|lpy> what is kicker? why is it using 100% of my cpu
<kaatil> there go apt-get undo? heh
<TheHighChild> lovely: try 'sudo apt-get install libconfig-inifiles-perl libvideo-ivtv-perl' and tell me what happens
<kaatil> go = no
<OOD> the seach in synaptic is clunky and slow, that's what led me away from synaptic
<OOD> Iam8up|lpy: kicker is the taskbar
<Jucato> kaatil: nope. nothing like that I'm afraid
<mmorris> OOD: is there a way I can control the icon spacing now?  They are small, but it didn't give me any more room on my desktop.
<mmorris> In windows, the resolution did it all at one time.
<Iam8up|lpy> OOD: any idea why it'd be using so much cpu time?
<TheHighChild> lovely: In case you didn't know, you can copy with ctrl + c from an application and paste into the konsole with shift + insert
<OOD> Iam8up|lpy: no, i suggest you kill it and restart it
<RawSewage> I configured Konsole to paste and copy with Ctrl+c and Ctrl+v
<Iam8up|lpy> i can just kill -9 4944, but how do i 'kick' it back into gear?
<OOD> mmorris: oh yeah, that would be the fonts
<Iam8up|lpy> RawSewage: no, it doesn't
<Iam8up|lpy> RawSewage: not be default at least, you may be able to add those keyboard shortcuts
<RawSewage> what
<OOD> just select run command from the K menu and type in kicker
<Jucato> RawSewage: if Ctrl+C is copy... what do you press to Stop the process
<RawSewage> I configured Konsole to paste and copy with Ctrl+c and Ctrl+v
<TheHighChild> Iam8up|lpy: kill -HUP process should restart it, i could be mistaken
<mmorris> OOD: not the font size, but the spacing between the icons
<Jucato> Iam8up|lpy: to restart kicker, just type in "kicker"
<OOD> mmorris: it's the font that is taking up all that space
<Iam8up|lpy> ok guys - i just did a kill -9 kicker and put kicker in the run bar to fix it
<OOD> you'll have to shrink it if you want more space
<Iam8up|lpy> would've tried your suggestsions..but i did it before you said anything =/
<RawSewage> Jucato, I dont know.  just assign it something else
<mmorris> but the fonts are extremely small under the icons..  there is plenty of room between the fonts and the next icon
<lovely> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jucato>  RawSewage: ehehe
<TheHighChild> How are we doing lovely? Did that work?
<mmorris> nevertheless, I will try it
<RawSewage> lovely, the answer is
<TheHighChild> lovely: Do you have adept or synaptic open?
<Dasnipa`> lovely, you need to run it as root
<Iam8up|lpy> another question - in the bottom left i have the computer browser konsole thing, the terminal, and a konsole button - how can i delete konsole and add the firefox icon?
<lovely> adept
<RawSewage> lovely,    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<TheHighChild> lovely: you cannot use adept and apt-get at the same time. Close adept and go back to the konsole and type that apt-get command in
<OOD> mmorris: there isn't any other way as far as i know (besides raising resolution)
<mmorris> OOD: I am sorry for doubting.... it worked.  Next time, I will stick with asking the questions, and letting you answer them
<mmorris> How can you raise the resolution in kubuntu??? that was my original question
<OOD> mmorris: ah it was? sorry :D
<Iam8up|lpy> mmorris: system settings
<OOD> system settings-> display
<Iam8up|lpy> can anyone help me with adding/removing icons next to the K menu?
<Iam8up|lpy> i guess it'd be adding a konsole button?
<OOD> you can drag and drop them from the k menu'
<mmorris> OOD: I was already as high as I could go...
<Iam8up|lpy> oh...ok
<Iam8up|lpy> i get it =)
<mmorris> so, I guess shrinking the icons and the font was the only thing I could do
<mmorris> Thanks
<Iam8up|lpy> kinda aggravating for a two step process, but makes sense
<Iam8up|lpy> tyvm OOD
<OOD> make sure your taskbar is unlocked though :)
<Iam8up|lpy> unlocked?
<OOD> there are more ways
<Jucato> Iam8up|lpy: you can also right-click on an item in K Menu and choose Add Item to Main Panel
<Iam8up|lpy> i believe it is unlocked - i can add other stuff from th emenu you there
<OOD> yes, you can lock the taskbar to avoid any changes to id
<OOD> right click -> lock taskbar
<Jucato> err.. wrong person...
<OOD> then you won't be able to change it
<mmorris> OOD: you seem to know what's going on in this kubuntu thing...a buddy of mine has a wide button for his K-menu and some other customizations with his kicker... can you lead me in the direction of how I would go about doing this?
<Jucato> mmorris: your buddy might be using KBFX, a 3rd-party plugin for kicker
<mmorris> He said something about making his own icon and resizing it to 109x109 and so on and so forth... would you have any idea of what he is talking about?
<OOD> mmorris: the wide button is probaly kbfx, it's an extra applet you have to get
<korgans> !info mesa
<ubotu> Package mesa does not exist in dapper
<mmorris> now that you mention it, I think he has mentioned that...  how could I go about getting that?
<korgans> grrr
<Iam8up|lpy> where is a good place to stick icons for applications? where are the default ones stored?
<OOD> mmorris:   here:http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=141258&package_id=188184
<Jucato> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: a new K-Menu for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8+cvs20060413-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 193 kB, installed size 804 kB
<OOD> kbfx in the repository is outta date ;)
<Jucato> ooh....
<Jucato> so is deKorator... :-(
<OOD> yeah, i compile some of my stuff though :)
<foot> TheHighChild: I am back
<mmorris> OOD: which one do I get... the ubuntu or the dapper???  I am using kubuntu, that is all I know
<foot> foot is or was lovely
<OOD> mmorris: you're probably running dapper, that's the newest version of kubuntu
<mmorris> okay...thanks
<Gun_Smoke> Anyone have the time to walk me through a Theme install?
<foot> TheHighChild: I closed adept and lost my work tab. the thing with my desktops
<foot> rebooted and I still dont have them
<OOD> mmorris: there's a way to check, but i dont remember the command
<TheHighChild> foot: are you lovely?
<foot> TheHighChild: yes
<foot> but not good looking
<TheHighChild> foot: ok, the thing with your desktops? You mean the kicker?
<foot> TheHighChild: yes
<TheHighChild> foot: type alt + f2 and type 'kicker' it should show up
* George upgrades to edgy
<OOD> a little early to be upgrading :P
<foot> TheHighChild: no good
<George> OOD: it's fine
<TheHighChild> foot: Make sure it's not hidden., check the sides of the screen for a small bar, there may be a minimize button
<foot> TheHighChild: I have it set up to hide, but it isnt apearing
<TheHighChild> foot: If that doesn't work, type 'which kicker' into the konsole
<korgans> i need to use mesa instead of xgl how do i switch
<mmorris> what am i supposed to do with this thing OOD?
<korgans> i installed the nvidia frivers
<foot> TheHighChild: usr/bin/kicker
<mmorris> I saved the file to my desktop, but I dont know what to do now
<TheHighChild> on the command line, type 'kicker &'
<mmorris> I am new to all this linux stuff... so different from window
<foot> kicker&
<TheHighChild> a space in between the ampersand and the command
<foot> TheHighChild: error kicker is already running
<TheHighChild> foot: also, do that in the konsole 'kicker &' the ampersand tells it to run in he background
<TheHighChild> foot: Ok, well, something is wrong. Either the hide settings are messed up or your KDE session is goofed. You can try to kill the kicker and restart it, or you can try to restart your kde session
<foot>  TheHighChild: how do I kill the kicker?
<TheHighChild> foot: 'ps aux |grep kicker'
<TheHighChild> foot: That should show you the process ID of it
<foot>  TheHighChild: I already restarted the comp
<TheHighChild> foot: You can restart the kde session without rebooting, there are 2 methods
<foot>  TheHighChild: and the other one is?
<TheHighChild> foot: The first is ctrl + alt + backspace. That will kill your current session but not restart KDE completely. To do that you can type 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<Gun_Smoke> I'm feeling edgy
<foot>  TheHighChild: doing the sudo...
<Iam8up|lpy> how can you tell what version of X you have installed?
<mmorris> OOD: you htere?
<mmorris> here?
<bimberi> Iam8up|lpy: X -version
<OOD> mmorris: you have the file on your desktop?
<foot> TheHighChild ok now im worried
<Iam8up|lpy> bimberi: ok, ty
<bimberi> Iam8up|lpy: np :)
<Gun_Smoke> Can I upgrade to edgy via net?
<foot>  TheHighChild: everything is messed up.and I still have no kicker. all from closing adept
<Iam8up|lpy> i'm trying to compile a program, synergy2, and i get this program just after it sees that gcc is installed - any ideas? checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bimberi> Iam8up|lpy: see if installing the build-essential package fixes that
<Iam8up|lpy> i looked in config.log - and theres too much for me to understand, but it didn't look like any errors were in there
<Iam8up|lpy> you mean apt-get install build-essential ?
<bimberi> Iam8up|lpy: yep (with sudo)
<Iam8up|lpy> bimberi: i'm in interactive mode
<Iam8up|lpy> i hate sudo...
<bimberi> Iam8up|lpy: be careful then ;)
<Iam8up|lpy> most of my knowledge is from redhat distros
<Iam8up|lpy> that's what everyone says -- EVERYONE -- and yet i've never broken anything as root
<Iam8up|lpy> course..i never really go changing shit w/o reading up, so i can't say i'm a good case
<bimberi> Iam8up|lpy: hehe, neither have i *touches wood*
<OOD> it's more of a securiy point for things like potential viruses
<Iam8up|lpy> bimberi: hahah neat, that did fix my problem btw
<Iam8up|lpy> tyvm
<bimberi> Iam8up|lpy: np :)
* Iam8up|lpy hopes kubuntu 6.06 has the module to read ntfs partitions
<TheHighChild> foot: Chances are it wasn't from closing adept. if anything, I would presume that adding repos and installing packages could possibly remove other packages.
<bimberi> Iam8up|lpy: read ntfs, yes.
<OOD> Iam8up|lpy: you can read ntfs partitions, yes
<TheHighChild> foot: When you install a package, it may have dependent packages. Sometimes they conflict. A few months back I installed a package and it removed the entire kubuntu-desktop package.
<Iam8up|lpy> yay!
<foot> TheHighChild: ok and so?
<Iam8up|lpy> worked, even auto mounted XD
<TheHighChild> foot: i am just saying that I am *highly* doubtful that closing adept would result in missing packages or a malfunctioning machine. it's only a interface to a package manager
<foot> all I know is that after I did that I lost the kicker and have been having fun since
<Hawkwind> Closing a package manager like that *can* seriously destroy a machine
<Iam8up|lpy> wow, the copy dialog is really neat on kde
<TheHighChild> foot: unfortunately I am not too good with troubleshooting the GUI. I stick mainly to the terminal for my applications.
<Hawkwind> It'll happen with any distros package manager if you ctrl-c it while running from CLI, or closing a GUI front end to it
<foot> TheHighChild: well thanx anyway
<TheHighChild> Hawkwind: it wasn't in use, to the best of my knowledge. he/she was working with apt-get installing somepackages. Not sure why she/he had Adept open
<TheHighChild> foot: Were you installing packages with adept?
<Hawkwind> Well if Adept was open, then apt-get from CLI wouldn't work.  You can't do both at the same time
<mighty-d> hello, i've just installed bittorrent-gui , but i can't find binary file to run the app ... can you help me?
<TheHighChild> Hawkwind: Which was exactly the problem and I asked him/her to close it.
<Hawkwind> mighty-d: bt<hit-the-tab-key>
<Bearcat> foot will be back in a moment
<TheHighChild> I've got to run my printer rounds, brb in 15
<Bearcat> he's a newbie i'm trying  tp help over the phone
<Bearcat> hey foot
<foot> ho bearcat
<mighty-d> Hawkwind: i just did that, but i get a lot of files and i can't find what it is
<Hawkwind> mighty-d: When you hit bt<hit-the-tab-key> it will give you a list of apps that you can run that are bittorrent stuff.  You probably want: btdownloadgui
<Hawkwind> mighty-d: That's a quick and easy way to find the executable of an app if you don't know it or it's oddly named
<mighty-d> hawkwind: yes i think it is that one, please tell me one thing, i have to pass all parameters?.
<mighty-d> damn , i need a torrent with some hurry, and my ktorrent client ain't running, can you help me please, im behind a router, but i have enabled nats to upd 6881-6999 and upd 6881-6999
<Iam8up|lpy> can anyone tell me how to isntall "XTest"? apt-get install XTest doesn't work...
<ironfroggy> are there any places i can find plugins for katapult?
<Bearcat> what fs does kubuntu use by default?
<Bearcat> ext3?
<Jucato> Bearcat: yes
<Bearcat> oh
<Bearcat> ok
<mighty-d_> hello, how can i make an audio cd using k3b and mp3 files?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When I am playing either XMMS or Amarok and have Firefox going, Firefox doesn't have any sound when I'm watching video.  Btw, I'm using the mplayer plugin.
<farous> Ertain: most of the time the problem is with flash as it uses the oss sound sys
<farous> Ertain: one prog is using oss and it blocks the device
<Ertain> Ah, good to know.
<farous> Ertain: there is a wrapper. install alsa-oss
<Ertain> farous: Can do.
* Ertain installed alsa-oss.
<farous> and then type aoss <prog name>. This will solve your prob
* Ertain tries "aoss firefox"
<farous> Ertain: to check whis prog is using the old oss driver. In a terminal type lsof /dev/dsp
<Iam8up|lpy> i have a thinkpad, t30, and i noticed in laptops & power, in system settings, i get 'special controls'
* Ertain also types "lsof /dev/dsp"
<Iam8up|lpy> and the first problem i found was i couldn't find /dev/nvram - idea where to get this?
<Iam8up|lpy> any idea*
<farous> Iam8up|lpy: modprobe nvram
<farous> Iam8up|lpy: this will create the device for you
<farous> do you need it for tpb package
<Iam8up|lpy> what's tpb...?
<farous> Iam8up|lpy: think pad bottons
<Iam8up|lpy> oh, i guess so
<farous> you do not need it kubuntu have good gui instead of that package
<Iam8up|lpy> then why is there an option for it..?
<farous> i thought more options are better if you want to use it you can
<Iam8up|lpy> i'd like to install it just to have it
<Bearcat> in kubuntu what is the command to switch to rl 3 frm a terminal?
<mighty-d_> hi, i need to get mad for kubuntu dapper
<wubrgamer> how do i burn mp3's in k3b ?
<unix_infidel> audio cde
<unix_infidel> cd*
<wubrgamer> ?
<wubrgamer> yes
<wubrgamer> yes
<Iam8up|lpy> open up k3b..click audio cd project
<Iam8up|lpy> drag songs to the bottom frame
<Iam8up|lpy> and then click burn
<unix_infidel> i dont see how k3b is less user friendly than cdda or nero.
<jon_> i cant get my music to play
<Iam8up|lpy> nor do i...i just figured that out in the past 30 seconds
<unix_infidel> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* Iam8up|lpy loves the KDE cron job utility
<Iam8up|lpy> it's bed time
<Iam8up|lpy> i'm out like a fat kid in dodge ball
<QMario> Is Firefox slow for any of you? 1.5.0.4
<QMario> Why do programmer use "teh" in place of "the"?
<intelikey> cause they can't type for shucks.
<Bearcat> what is the latest version that kubuntu has of kde?
<Jucato> Bearcat: the default install is KDE 3.5.2, but KDE 3.5.3 and 3.5.4 is also available
<Jucato> I might hold off upgrading to KDE 3.5.4, tough...
<Bearcat> why?
<Bearcat> (i'm tryng to help foot who is having issues)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b kr4t05!*@*!##fix_your_connection]  by nalioth
<Jucato> it seems that some people have had some problems with it (including me)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> whoa... nalioth kicks some serious @#@$*  ^_^
<Bearcat> Jucato: well, he did an update today. Apparently he still has 3.5.2. kdm is not acceptign his password for his main user (we can get in via startx at rl 3) and when he clicks on Perhiphrials-->display to correct his screen resolution, it brings him right back to the first screen in kcontrol. Any ideas?
<Bearcat> Jucato: and his kicker is completely gone in another user.
<Jucato> Bearcat: nope... sorry...
<Bearcat> kicker is running, but it's just not visible
<Jucato> Bearcat: for the Kicker problem, he can try this
<Jucato> check System Settings > Desktop > Panel to make sure it isn't hidden
<Bearcat> we did
<jon_> help easyubuntu tells me i have a duplicate sources.list entry
<jon_> i went to edit sources.list
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> ok I'm out of ideas...
<Bearcat> it's not hidden, it's not transparent. Kickier is running
<jon_> but i dont see it duplicated
<jon_> should i delete the one i do see?
<unix_infidel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Bearcat> yanno, foot, if your resolution is fucked up, it might just be off-screen
<foot> could be
<digibre4k_> hai...
<digibre4k_> i need ure help...how can we make a web on linux?
<cpk2> you can just scroll the screen over then if its offscreen
<intelikey> Bearcat i had the same problem with kicker running but no way to access the panel (not visable)  run kcontrol and set the panel to no auto hide   and it will restore it.
<jon_> how do i even change the sources.list? it says its read only
<june> hey i installed evolution (i know i know you guys probably aren't fans) but i can't use spell check, do i need some other packages for spell check>?
<intelikey> jon_ sudo
<intelikey> !sudo > jon_
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b kr4t05!*@*!##fix_your_connection]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jon_> oh duh
<jon_> thanks
<intelikey> june evolution may use ispell/aspell/or even myspell   check which ones are installed...
<jon_> easyubuntu says it wont install, fix broken packages first
<jon_> how do i know what to fix?
<june> intellikey: does it hafta be configured to use any of those?
<intelikey> eeek 98M of updates...  DASH IT ALL!  </british_accent>
<farous> evolution needs gnome-spell for the spell checker to work
<intelikey> june as you said eariler,  i'm not a fan... sorry.
<farous> i had this problem and had to ask in #evolution to figure that out
<june> i had to kill adept abruptly (it froze on java's eula) and now it won't start again
* intelikey didn't know there was a 'nome-spell    heh
<intelikey> apt-cache search spell
<Jucato> !info aspell
<ubotu> aspell: GNU Aspell spell-checker. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.60.4-2 (dapper), package size 126 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<intelikey> june sudo apt-get install -f
<DFM> evening
<intelikey> should fix it.
<DFM> Can anyone tell with out a doubt what wi-fi card will work out of the box in Dapper?
<intelikey> Jucato aspell is good.    i prefer the interface for ispell personally though.
<Jucato>  ^_^
<DFM> Read the help site about cards that supposedly will work but I am looking for someone who knows for a fact.
<cpk2> most work right away
<cpk2> easiest would be ones that have linux drivers
<farous> DFM: intel pro wireless 2200BG worked out of the box here
<unix_infidel> *nod*
<unix_infidel> ubuntu has been REALLY good about getting that to work outta the box.
<DFM> Figured as much. I read the help and wrote down all the ones that are supposed to work so I can go shopping tomorrow.
<june> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20044
<DFM> thanks
<unix_infidel> except when it concerns hardware powermanagement of the wirless device in some laptops.
<DFM> Not familiar with the 2200BG and forgot to say that it is a PCMCIA card I need
<xxx> askum..
<DFM> Is the 2200 a pcmcia card?
<jon_> am i supposed to have mldonkey?
<mighty-d_> k3b
<unix_infidel> DFM: no its a mini-pci card.
<jon_> its giving me errors
<unix_infidel> DFM: you are looking for wireless devices that work well with KUbuntu?
<DFM> damn. Probably would have helped if I gave you all the information huh?
<unix_infidel> your requirements are what exactly?
<DFM> Must be pcmcia and mixed wireless abilities
<mighty-d_> ok, i've got it
<cpk2> DFM: either way it should be pretty easy to set up even if you have to use ndiswrapper
<unix_infidel> mixed wireless meaning? a,b,g? what are your encryption reqs?
<mighty-d_> if you want to enable mp3 burning using k3b use apt-get install libk3b2-mp3 ;)
<cpk2> you only will have a problem if you cant even detect the card
<DFM> b,g wep at most
<DFM> well that's where I am with the two cards I have now.
<unix_infidel> DFM: wep is depcrecated. you should use WPA
<unix_infidel> or even better require clients to authenticate to a radius server.
<DFM> ok that will work. This laptop is mostly for surfing at home and while out and about
<cpk2> DFM: you have 2 cards that dont show up when you do lspci?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<DFM> correct
<cpk2> ouch
<intelikey> jon_ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock       if you know for sure no adept or update process is running.
<unix_infidel> DFM: can you give US urls to the cards in question?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b kr4t05!*@*!##fix_your_connection]  by nalioth
<intelikey> jon_ then try again.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<DFM> been talking to some people in here trying to make them work and decided to buy new.
<DFM> I don't have any url's on theses.
<jon_> what does that do, intelikey?
<unix_infidel> DFM: just look for anything atheros, cisco aironet, orinoco.
<unix_infidel> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<unix_infidel> DFM: ^^ those are the known cards to work with the ndiswrapper driver.
* mode/#kubuntu [-b kr4t05!*@*!##fix_your_connection]  by nalioth
<intelikey> jon_ removes the lock file.    lock files are used to make sure that no two processes are accessing the database at the same time.    if a forced kill on a process leaves a lock file in place the app is then unusable until a reboot or the removal of the lock file.
<jon_> well i tried to remove mldonkey
<jon_> or i did
<jon_> but it errored and i dont think it removed everything
<jon_> is there anything important in a lock file?
<intelikey> lock files are empty.   there is nothing in them at all
<jon_> thanks
<intelikey> maybe a pid  on occasion  that would be all
<DFM_Wizard> I am really getting tired of Windows
<intelikey> so don't use it.
<DFM_Wizard> lost connection. No error report and had to reboot to acquire net connection
<DFM_Wizard> I don't plan on it much once I hace my laptop working correctly
<intelikey> M$ reboot OS for dummies
* intelikey != windows fan
<DFM> I use xp for some fps game's and it's on my work computer
<DFM> other than that I have been using Knoppix and playing wiith Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<DFM> Once I figure get the wi-fi working and the correct vidoe card driver installed I won't touch xp unless I feel like shooting something
<DFM> Then I will probably use wine to run Steam and I won't need win at all
<june> would there be any adverse affects to killing adept?
<june> i don't think its doing anything
<june> just it has a file lock and it won't let go
<Bearcat> hell
<foot> I am not pleased with my first day using kubuntu
<june> hrm there seems to be 5 instances of adept
<foot> but then I am not a programer
<june> foot: use ubuntu
<june> i'm a fan of gnome
<june> which ubuntu uses, kubuntu uses kde
<june> but anyways, what's your dismay with ubuntu? (because ubuntu and kubuntu are mostly the same)
<intelikey> june only the fact that you can leave a lock file lying around.      (which can be removed)
<Bearcat> june: his kicker pannel is gone, and one user can not log in via kdm (password not accepted) even though it logs in fine via vt1
<june> LOL
<foot> I lost my kicker, cant seem to get it back. it is there but not visable, running but unaccessable
<soulrider> hi
<foot> adept doesnt seem to be working now.
<june> yeah adept is broken on me too
<soulrider> :O
<Hawkwind> Have you ever used linux prior to today ?
<soulrider> what did you do :/
<foot> you know everything was going well for the morning
<foot> nope
<june> synaptic (the gnome equivalent) never did this to me
<june> well, a gtk package manager
<soulrider> Kopete is broken for me
<Hawkwind> foot: Not to sound negative, but that's probably why you aren't having luck.  Because you don't know the OS yet
<foot> true
<soulrider> foot, i suggest that until you gte used tio it and learn how it works, you try to tamper with it as little as possible
<june> in all honesty, my first romp with ubuntu i replaced because i didnt know wtf i was doing, the second time around is going strong though (my first try lasted 3 days, and then i decided i knew enough to do for real)
<soulrider> dont make any changes unless you REALLY know what youre doing
<foot> but I was doing well untill about halfway thru installing ivtv, compiling really,
<intelikey> foot did you try running kcontrol and setting the panel to auto hide  apply  no auto hide  apply   to see if it would bring it up ???     use   [alt] +[f2]    keys to get a place to type in   kcontrol
<june> can i kill adept?
<Hawkwind> You shouldn't compile things on a deb based distro unless you really know what you're doing
<soulrider> june, es
<soulrider> yes*
<foot> yes, several times.
<soulrider> killall adepy
<soulrider> adept*
<soulrider> sudo of course
<june> well i know i can kill it
<june> but
<Hawkwind> Things that you compile can mess up a package manager as it's looking for deb packages therefore what you compiled isn't found by that package manager
<june> i DONT THINK its doing anything
<june> but could i be wrong?
<soulrider> no output?
<soulrider> you can also try
<foot> I closed adept, that lost me the kicker somehow, and I have been having "fun" every since oh about 4pm this evening
<Bearcat> june: he was following this: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
<soulrider> alt+F2
<june> soulrider: its not visible, but apparently there are 5 instances
<soulrider> then trype, kdesu ksyscontrol
<scast> It is always better to use a .deb instead of a .sh script?
<Hawkwind> killall kicker & kicker
<Hawkwind> scast: If you use a deb based distro, then by all means stick with using deb packages
<june> afk
<soulrider> i ws thinking of getting a dock for my KDE; but, will it replace the bar at the bottom (which by the way i dont know what its called)
<Hawkwind> If you compile things then you are likely to mess up things within your package manager
<DaSkreech> Shipit!
<Hawkwind> !tipihS
<ubotu> I know nothing about tipihS - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Hah
<foot> tried killing the kicker and turning it back on
<Hawkwind> foot: ps aux | grep kicker
<Hawkwind> foot: Put the output of that into pastebin.ca
<scast> Hawkwind: hmm ok. I am having a hard time deciding between how to install crossover. I can pick between a Debian (or Xandros) .deb or a .sh script.
<Hawkwind> scast: Stick with a deb if it's made for your distro
<intelikey> foot if halkwind's way doesn't work.   i know it's drastic.  but you can completely reset kde panel and all via    rm -r ~/.kde*      then [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace] 
<scast> There is no deb for ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Crossover happens to have native packages for almost all the major distros
<scast> I think, I didn't check so well.
<scast> lawl
<DaSkreech> Is that a southern lol?
<scast> DaSkreech: yes.
<Hawkwind> intelikey: I think he'd be better of doing: mv ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker-old  than deleting all of ~/.kde
<DaSkreech> All roight
<Hawkwind> s/of/off
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: read the topic of #kde :)
<foot> and now konquerer has no icons
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I don't visit KDE since I don't run KDE :)
<scast> knotes is amazing -_-
<intelikey> Hawkwind for what ?     to have a broke configuration lying around ?    but i'm busy so do what ever works.
<scast> Hawkwind: o_o
<foot> and  "cannot talk to Klauncher"
<DaSkreech> scast: It is?
<DaSkreech> Looks like a coloured text editor to me
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Start off removing just that might fix it.  If it doesn't, then sure go all out and delete the entire config directory
<scast> DaSkreech: I guess :-)
<scast> lawl looks cool isn't it?
<scast> :-O
<scast> Lawl: the definitive text editor for Linux.
<scast> rawr
<xxx> puwahh wehhh....
<scast> I have to say, Kontact is very cool.
<foot> still no kicker
<scast> Well if you can get around the fact that News and Sync component doesn't work
<scast> -_-
<DaSkreech> scast: I'm still getting used to it's coolness :)
* nixternal pets Kontact
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> News and Sync don't work??? what version are you using?
<nixternal> news == akregator, and it works for me
<scast> Version 1.2.3
<abattoir> foot: upgraded KDE ?
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> haha
<intelikey> foot what have you tried ?
<scast> nixternal: o_o
<nixternal> i didn't even notice the "News" think, and "Syncronization" is broke now
<scast> -_-
<nixternal> sync worked b4 right?
<scast> no idea
<scast> I just updated everything
<nixternal> i used to sync my palm with it, so i know it did
<scast> I can get around the fact a lot of apps are outdated but I need kde to be in the bleeding edge
<scast> No idea why.
<foot> killed kicker, rebooted, reset all to default in kde control...
<nixternal> kde won't be bleeding edge until next year
<nixternal> when they release KDE 4
<intelikey> abattoir sorry.  i'll let you.  i'm busy and lagging.
<abattoir> intelikey: heh, ok ;)
<abattoir> foot: ok, kill kicker again, 'killall kicker'
<nixternal> scast: you are correct about the outdated apps, and that tends to annoy me
<scast> what's the big difference betwen News and Feeds?
* DaSkreech whistles as he slides nixternal a SVN link
<abattoir> foot: then rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<mighty-d_> ok thanks 4 everything enjoy
<foot> um, ok
<nixternal> oh wow DaSkreech, you have payback, as I am not about to sit here and build KDE nightlies again
<mighty-d_> cya
<nixternal> i used to do that in the past..no more of that
<abattoir> foot: also, rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker
<DaSkreech> Why not? :) Nice way to kill 5 minutes ;o)
<abattoir> foot: then launch it 'kicker'... you should get the default kicker config back...
<Bearcat> foot: do a "kicker &" so you get your prompt back
<foot> ok I have a kicker  YAY!!!!!
<Bearcat> WHOOOOO!
<foot> and konqueror has th icons back. thank you
<abattoir> foot: what icons?
<abattoir> or rather, which ones?
<foot> when I first start konqeror it loads the local brows page with "home folde, applications,trash, etc.
<foot> the icons were missing and now they are back after doing what you said
<foot> all within the page
<abattoir> foot: really? :S ok :)
<foot> abattoir: thanks again. I think I will continue trying to load the ivtv stuff tomorrow. any suggestions?
<Bearcat> can he just grab itv with adept?
<soulrider> !compile basics
<ubotu> I know nothing about compile basics - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> foot: np :) , wrt ivtv, what is the problem?
<abattoir> !find ivtv
<ubotu> Found: libvideo-ivtv-perl
* scast wonders what's the big idea behind not letting me delete a To-do to the to-do list component from kontact
* scast wonders why when it works it adds it like 3 times
<foot> all I found wat the page  http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
* scast wonders why it still there after I "delete" it
<abattoir> foot: ok.... and?
<foot> so I have been following that
<foot> I got halfway thru when the real fun started
* scast hates To-do list component
<foot> This will create a package called ivtv0.4-utils_0.4.3-1_i386.deb (or similar) in the current directory. You can install it with:    that is as far as I got
<abattoir> foot: so you installed the deb...
<foot> no adept was open in a different desktop and when I went to close that it started the mess
<abattoir> and it complains about your database being locked?
<foot> huh?
<scast> Hmmm
<abattoir> foot: what is the 'mess' exactly?
<scast> Kontact just looks cool.
<foot> first I lost the kicker,
<foot> then when ?????I rebooted the display was on the lowest setting,
<abattoir> foot: what were you doing w/ adept? upgrading anything?
<foot> then I couldnt access the display functon in kcontrol
<foot> yes the recomended updates while I was waiting for someone to come back to help me
<foot> they were done
<foot> the updates
<abattoir> foot: ok, now that you have restarted, and adept is not running, the dpkg command should work
<foot> right, I am trying it now
<abattoir> you can look at it tmr if you want ;)
<foot> database is locked by a diferent prosscess
<intelikey> "<foot> then I couldnt access the display functon in kcontrol"  <--- foot ffr  hold [alt]  and press+hold left mouse button on the window you need to move then drag the window to where you can access the part of it you need to access.
<foot> I think you missunderstand, I could see the display choice but when I clicked on it it took be to the previously displayed option screen
<abattoir> foot: try this in a terminal 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<scast> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> yeah guess i did.    low rez and not being able to access options 'generally' means cant get to a button.
<foot> pid access comand  5883 f . . . adept     kill proccess?
<abattoir> foot: hmmm adept is still running
<abattoir> kill adept
<foot> kill it?
<abattoir> foot: you arent using it now right?
<foot> adept notifier is in the kicker
<abattoir> if you arent, kill it
<foot> but I havent run it
<abattoir> after killing, try the dpkg command again, it should work this time
<intelikey> automatic updates are so much fun
<W00d5t0ck> hi
<W00d5t0ck> sorry to interrupt
<foot> adept operation not permited no process killed
<intelikey> hey hippy-fest  :)
<W00d5t0ck> i`ve a problem with xgl...maybe someone knows
<draik> Hello DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hello
<intelikey> !xgl > W00d5t0ck
<W00d5t0ck> first of all forgive my english...after following some link and doing some configurations i get this error
<W00d5t0ck> error opening /dev/wacom: no such file or directory
<draik> hello intelikey
<foot> forget this, I will try again in the morning.
<W00d5t0ck> xf860OpenSerial: cannot open device
<foot> t5hanks for all the help
<soulrider> can somoene help em compile something? i get some errors at the end of 'make'
<intelikey> draik
<W00d5t0ck> thnx for the link
<intelikey> W00d5t0ck you can remove the 3 or 4 listings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that define and refer to wacom seeing that you don't have one.
<scast> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<W00d5t0ck> i have wacom everywhere
<Jack1> hi
<intelikey> W00d5t0ck one of the teem thought it better for the majority to remove wacom than for the few that have it to add the device to the config...    go figure.
<Jack1> how did u get the real one player with amazon working?
<intelikey> W00d5t0ck oh ?   you do have a wacom tablet ???      and still get those errors?   or are you saying you have mentions of it 'everywhere' in the xorg.conf ?
<W00d5t0ck> yup
<wckdkl0wn> does anyone in here use demonoid?
<W00d5t0ck> last one
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> yes.  you can safely remove all referances to wacom.
<Bearcat> thanx for helping my friend folkd
<Bearcat> *folks
<W00d5t0ck> well it will be all because i dont have a talbet, i get those errors and i have wacom everywhere
<intelikey> remove entire sections that start with "inputdevice" and describe wacom   then only the lines in the section starting "serverlayout"
<Bearcat> but i'm off to bed
<W00d5t0ck> im goint to remove then
<W00d5t0ck> done
<W00d5t0ck> are those lines written by default?
<intelikey> reset X
<intelikey> yep default
<intelikey> W00d5t0ck like i said eariler, one of the *buntu teem thought it better for the majority to remove wacom, or ignore the error messages; than for the few that have it to add the device to the config...    go figure.
<W00d5t0ck> ive adept running ... is there a way of stoping the updates and install what have already being downloaded?
<intelikey> all in the name of 'automatic'  aka  'just works'   or imo "just sucks."
<W00d5t0ck> :P
<_rince_> mrgn
<W00d5t0ck> well im going to restar x
<intelikey> you can stop the update and let it resume later.  or start it again later  yes.   install only the part already dl'd  not advisable.
<W00d5t0ck> ill be back :P
<intelikey> as to the real question.  yes it is possable.   but i don't feel like explaining why you don't want to.
<DaSkreech> http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/gran5.shtml
<dave__> a
<intelikey> hmmm  wonder if hippy-fest messed something up...
<intelikey> hehhe  check this error by the guru; http://laku19.adsl.netsonic.fi/~era/unix/award.html#ls
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, Good Morning..
<|lostbyte|> :)
<DaSkreech> Sweeeet
<DaSkreech> Someone should make a deb for this
<DaSkreech> http://business.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/07/20/1918210&from=rss
<DaSkreech> HI |lostbyte|
<woodstock_> well
<W00d5t0ck> lets say that if i comment the wacom part i dont get a gui
<intelikey> lets say that is not true.
<W00d5t0ck> well...
<W00d5t0ck> ive reinstalled the nvidia drivers to get jde working
<W00d5t0ck> kde*
<W00d5t0ck> i get this error triying to run xgl --- Cannot connect to x server :0
<draik> Goodnight everyone. Or morning/afternoon/evening, whatever suits your timezone
<intelikey> if you comment the whole Section "ServerLayout"  you don't get a gui    or if you comment only part of  Section "InputDevice"    device "wacom"  you don't get a gui.      a broke xorg.conf means you don't get a gui.    but removing wacom from it does not.
<|lostbyte|> W00d5t0ck, More Details pls..
<intelikey> and that applies even if you had a wacom tablet ^
<W00d5t0ck> ok
<W00d5t0ck> im going to try again
<intelikey> you could pastebin the final just after saving and let us look and see if it's broken or usable....    just a thought.
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jbrouhard> Anyone here use a client similar to skype that has webcam support
<jbrouhard> and has a windows version as well?
<intelikey> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jbrouhard> I already know all that
<jbrouhard> however skype linux does not have webcam support
<jbrouhard> which is my problem
<intelikey> thought that might have info.....
<W00d5t0ck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20047
<|lostbyte|> There is another one..
<jbrouhard> ekiga ?
<intelikey> looking W00d5t0ck
<W00d5t0ck> thats what i think im running
<intelikey> also lagging band width all used up.
<W00d5t0ck> antything wrong?
<intelikey> W00d5t0ck no    Section "ServerLayout"    with lines simular to  (Identifier "Default Layout"     Screen "Default Screen"   InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"   InputDevice "Configured Mouse" )    ending with   EndSection
<intelikey> wide gaps mean new lines ^
<intelikey> ( ) not included.
<W00d5t0ck> i get the last one but i dont understand what you want me to do
<intelikey> just add that section to the end.   use the names of your screen and inputdevice X2
<|lostbyte|> W00d5t0ck, Why are you showing us  your xorg.conf ?
<W00d5t0ck> <|lostbyte|> i cant run xgl
<intelikey> |lostbyte| cause i asked for it.
<W00d5t0ck> <intelikey> ok
<|lostbyte|> oh.
<|lostbyte|> W00d5t0ck, Where do you get this error ?
<|lostbyte|> you displayed earier.
<|lostbyte|> earlier*
<intelikey> keyboard0 mouse0   not the way i copied it from mine.   :)
<|lostbyte|> Also, link me to which guide did you follow to get it working. ?
<intelikey> err  "Keyboard0"   and   "Mouse0"   heh
<W00d5t0ck> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<W00d5t0ck> ive followed a lot but this was the last one
<|lostbyte|> intelikey, whats wronge with that ?
<word> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<word> >.>.
<Johncro13> hi.
<W00d5t0ck> well im going to check
<apeman2020> hello all!
<|lostbyte|> W00d5t0ck, have you installed nvidia-glx ?
<apeman2020> Does anyone have any experience setting up CYRUS? or mail servers in general
<intelikey> |lostbyte| doesn't have any   Section "ServerLayout"     but i'm not sure xorg can't run without it.....    i just know it should have it.
<levi_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<|lostbyte|> intelikey, he has, but right on top.. :P
<Johncro13> anyone with any wireless info?
<apeman2020> ubotu:!cyrus
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu:!cyrus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<|lostbyte|> Johncro13, Shoot :0
<levi_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<levi_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Johncro13> thanks, lostbyte.  My network is wpa-encrypted.  I have my wpa_supplicant config file set up, but when I try to follow instructions I've found, I get a dependancy error saying libc6 needs to be configured.
<intelikey> |lostbyte| ah you're right.   but there looks like an error   :::   Screen      0  "Screen0" :::
<intelikey> delete the  0
<Jack1> hi i get the problem when i listen to music on the lappie the system sounds are so high
<intelikey> |lostbyte| don't know why i overlooked that.   i guess because it was first...
<Jack1> i hear them in the headphones as loud as the music s
<Jack1> usually its ok, but is there a way to say decrease system sounds when listening music or headphones on?
<|lostbyte|> intelikey, Mine's as screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
<|lostbyte|> :P
<|lostbyte|> Works fine.
<Johncro13> anybody ever heard of configuring libc6?
<Johncro13> I haven't.
<woodstock_> >*
<woodstock_> ouch
<woodstock_> :\
<woodstock_> i cant
<woodstock_> im going to leave it for today
<woodstock_> its arround 4 and ive to wake up at 9 so...
<woodstock_> thanks for all the help
<|lostbyte|> woodstock_, GoodNight :)
<woodstock_> thanks again, bye
<Johncro13> so...yeah.
<|lostbyte|> intelikey, the no is optional, its in case you have mutiple screens..
<intelikey> that's what default screen is for.
<|lostbyte|> yes.
<intelikey> not arguing.  just pointing out the redundancy.
<|lostbyte|> k :)
<Johncro13> is anyone available to help me out with my small wireless issue?
<w4zz> i want the wireless icon in my taskbar but how?
<|lostbyte|> w4zz, I think its in applet.
<|lostbyte|> Johncro13, Shoot ! Someone will know..
<Johncro13> k.
<Johncro13> I cannot set up WPA_Supplicant.  I get a dependancy error.
<w4zz> |lostbyte|: is applet an application?
<|lostbyte|> w4zz, right click panel > add applet.
<|lostbyte|> and search for wifi.
<w4zz> cant find anything :(
<w4zz> i use KDE
<|lostbyte|> oh ! then install kwifimanager first.
<w4zz> okey
<|lostbyte|> Johncro13, Are you Following the Ubuntu Wiki ?
<Johncro13> sure am.
<Johncro13> this dependancy error doesn't seem to be there.
<|lostbyte|> Johncro13, and the error is  ?
<Johncro13> libc6 is not configured.
<w4zz> |lostbyte|: ehm.. kwifimanager doesen't exist. :S
<|lostbyte|> w4zz, exsist where ?
<w4zz> apt-cache search
<excitatory> anyone know what version of amarok ships with dapper 6.06?
<|lostbyte|> w4zz, thats not true.
<w4zz> |lostbyte|:  then why doesent i find it? :S i don't understand
<|lostbyte|> excitatory, 1.3.9 i belive..
<excitatory> hrm
<|lostbyte|> w4zz, Did you add the repos ?
<w4zz> repos?
<|lostbyte|> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<w4zz> I'm a newbie on linux, sorry :(
<|lostbyte|> w4zz, ^^
<w4zz> |lostbyte|: how do i add?
<unix_infidel> w4zz: follow the information on the websites given above.
<Konstable> I have a USB device connected but Kubuntu won't detect it.  is there any way that i can force it to try detecting it?  I connected it up and it detected it before, so the device is compatible.
<unix_infidel> why not tell us the USB device.
<Konstable> iRiver H10
<Konstable> MP3 player.
<Konstable> FAT32 hard drive.
<Konstable> just want to access the hard drive.
<unix_infidel> it should have created a node in /dev/
<Konstable> hrm. what would it be under in /dev/ ?
<unix_infidel> probably /dev/sdXn
<unix_infidel> what do you mean it didnt detect it.
<unix_infidel> it didnt create a desktop icon for it automatically.
<unix_infidel> ?
<Konstable> it did yesterday  :S
<korgans> hi
<Konstable> but doesnt want to today
<Konstable> i couldn't find anything like sdXn
<unix_infidel> Konstable: that doesnt mean it didnt detect it, just that it didnt create a desktop icon.
<unix_infidel> Konstable: fireup a $TERM and try dmesg | grep iriver
<Konstable> unix_infidel: Blank
<korgans> got a question what do  i put in the grub menu1st file to be able to boot my winxp os
<korgans> my winxp is on dev/sda2
<XeXo2> I'm sick of finding dev packages needed for compiling stuff, maybe i should just install everything in synaptic
<june> when i start up adept it tells me another proccess is using the package database, what do i do? i have no clue what proccess might be doing that
<june> XeXo2: haha yeah...
<Konstable> Ok, I'll sort this out later.  I need to get the stuff out soon - I'll use Windows - that always works :P
<june> how dare you
<june> lol
<excitatory> loser
<excitatory> ;)
<june> "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."  I have ONLY used adept on this system (nearly fresh install)
<|lostbyte|> june, kill it.
<intelikey> "<XeXo2> I'm sick of finding dev packages needed for compiling stuff, maybe i should just install everything in synaptic"   <--- or maybe the question should be asked "why are you compiling things"     or even if you want to compile things why are you not using distro, 'gentoo'  which is made for compiling everything ?
<june> |lostbyte|: kill what? lol
* XeXo2 goes to download gentoo, well i've never tried it before but i will now
<june> ew, source based disgustingness
<intelikey> june maybe try     sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<XeXo2> how hard could gentoo be
<june> its not hard
<june> just gross
<XeXo2> june: gross how?
<intelikey> XeXo2 if you like building things you'll prolly like it.
<june> http://funroll-loops.org/
<XeXo2> intelikey: Only stuff like xine, vlc and mplayer
<june> "To me, an extra 0.1% performance increase, even if I am only imagining it to be faster, is certainly worth one day a week recompiling all of the latest packages from source code."   GENTOO MENTALITY
<june> from that link above
<intelikey> XeXo2 all of which have their own ubuntu .deb package.
<intelikey> XeXo2 spoken like a true gentoo user/fanatic/zeolot   go install gentoo
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> then come back and laugh at us slow poke package users.... :)
<june> well, we all know how up to date the repositories are
<june> lol
<june> i mean, they're not bad or anything
<june> i've never had any problems
<june> but they're certainly not cutting edge releases
<june> especially the more obscure packages
<unix_infidel> if you need bleeding edge and large repos...use something like archlinux.
* intelikey pets his p1mmx 100mhz 64m ram box running *buntu  :)
<unix_infidel> archlinux, smgl, gentoo, etc etc...they fit the bill nicely.
<XeXo2> unix_infidel: wait archlinux has the largest repos?
<june> intelikey: i've got xubuntu running on a p2 300mhz 96mb ram box fairly well
<Healot> slackware - the mother of all software repos
<june> i'm tempted to switch out xfce for fluxbox, but xfce is too pretty
<intelikey> XeXo2 not larger than gentoo   larger than ubuntu
<XeXo2> intelikey: now i want to try gentoo, might be fun
<june> lol...
<intelikey> Healot only because they never remove anything...
<june> intelikey: i had no idea gentoo even had repos, i thought you hadta seek out all the source yourself
<intelikey> emerge blah
<XeXo2> The first time i looked at the gentoo site i loved it, that was right before i gave up because it said compile from source, but since i compile stuff anyway i might as well try it now
<june> oh yeah that reminds me
<june> how does yast match up against dpkg or apt-get? (i don't know which its comparable to)
<igi> does somebody know why my DLs break in FF under Kubuntu and with FF under WinXP everything is OK?
<june> igi: what do you mean they break?
<igi> they stop at half
<igi> e.g. rapidshare.de
<igi> I try to DL like 50M
<june> strange
<june> i've never had any such problems
<june> oh well my first kubuntu install failed miserably, now time for a reinstall
<june> brb all
<nolte> igi: look at your ethx intefaces speed and duplex settings
<igi> nolte: I don't see it in my network settings
<nolte> igi: ethtool -s eth0
<nolte> igi: sorry sudo ethtool eth0
<intelikey> 104 year old woman was asked what is the best thing about being 104 years old ?
<intelikey> she answered 'no peer presure'
<nolte> igi: what is your duplex and autoneg ?
<igi> on -autoneg
<igi> Duplex full
<nolte> igi: hmm, thats o.k.
<nolte> igi: you can set autoneg off and try it with half-duplex
<igi> how I do that?
<nolte> igi: sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex half autoneg off
<nolte> igi: if you want autoneg again you turn it on with sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg on
<Emess> anyone know how would ubuntu react to an external usb hdd that formerly had windows so is still NTFS, would it allow both read and write?
<Ash-Fox> Emess, it would allow read.
<Emess> thanks
<Ash-Fox> Since I work a bit with distros, I can't remember if Ubuntu's kernels come with the new NTFS module that has proper write support, if it doesn't, you can always use CAPTIVE NTFS
<Ash-Fox> *with a few too many distros
<intelikey> it would allow write    but ntfs is not 'suported' in linux.   i.e.   you may break it.
<kraut> moin
<Emess> mmm the disk is already partially borken i think, it causes a BSOD for windows
<igi> nolte: it seems to DL for now, but speed is much smalle than before
<igi> smaller
<Emess> adds it to the desktop as an 82GB Media
<jbrouhard> Anyone here know a decent ekiga-like clone for Windows ??
<intelikey> Emess why mot make it ext3 ?
<Emess> can i convert it with keeping the info on it?
<nolte> igi: perhaps theres a firmware update for your dsl router ?
<Emess> its a lot of video files
<intelikey> no
<igi> even if there is, I can't acess it
<nolte> igi: why is that ?
<Emess> what about converting it to FAT32?
<igi> because its  pass prot
<intelikey> i sujest.  move data to safe place, badblocks it then fdisk and mke2fs -j  the thing  and move the data back....
<nolte> igi: so it's not your own ? Are you directly connected to the dsl router or to a switch ?
<Emess> mmm thanks
<Emess> looks liek ubuntu didnt even detect the corrupt files
<igi> to router, but its not mine
<igi> it just supports PnP for Torrents and such
<nolte> igi: so you should look if there's a software update for the router and ask if it could be applied. Or go back to autoneg and use a download manager (downThemAll Firefoy Extension)
<intelikey> i kinna wosh i had a usb port on this box....
<nolte> igi: autoneg on
<igi> you can't use DownThemAll with RS
<igi> or any other DL man
<Healot> skype :)
<nolte> igi: so, you have to go half duplex
<igi> I turned autoneg on and it crashed 30s after
<intelikey> 'the nice thing about being senile is, you can hide your own ester eggs'
<nolte> igi: you can try a different network card
<nolte> igi: if it's not a laptop
<igi> it is
<igi> :)
<intelikey> 'senility is heirdatary, you get it from your children'
<nolte> igi: what card ? broadcom ?
<igi> I have ethernet on toshiba lap-top
<igi> think it is intel chip-set
<nolte> igi: sudo lspci -v
<igi> TI host controller
<nolte> igi: try sudo lspci, whats your ethernet controller ?
<intelikey> I've sure gotten old! I've had two bypass surgeries, a hip replacement, new knees. Fought prostate cancer and diabetes. I'm half blind, can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine, take 40 different medications that make me dizzy, winded, and subject to blackouts. Have bouts with dementia. Have poor circulation; hardly feel my hands and feet anymore.  Can't remember if I'm 85 or 92. Have lost all my friends. But, thank G
<igi> Toshiba America Info Systems Marvell 88E8036 Fast Ethernet Controller
<nolte> igi: sorry i've to say that, but marvel is crap
<igi> but why than Win does it with no errors
<igi> then
<intelikey> no american here eeh???      thought americans would think the funny ^
<igi> I'll try to use wireless at work, maybe it will be different
<nolte> igi: i'm talking to a coworker at the moment, so hold on
<nolte> igi: so, he turned off acpi and the network was o.k. but then he had problems with the powermanagemant. so your stuck.
<igi> Only problem I have is with breaking longer DLs
<nolte> igi: if haplf duplex speed is o.k. for you.
<nolte> igi: half duplex
<intelikey> "THE SENILITY PRAYER : Grant me the senility to forget the people I never liked anyway, the good fortune to run into the ones I do, and the eyesight to tell the difference."
<igi> well, I'll try but going to Win for such tasks seem to be more practical solution
<igi> :)
<intelikey> "<igi> Only problem I have is with breaking longer DLs"   <--- wget -c url      to continue the dl.
<intelikey> wget / wput    the linux way to move files accross the network.
<igi> intelikey: and if server does not support ressuming?
<Emess> anyone know that i need to setup for samba so windows computers on my network can access files on the linux box?
<intelikey> igi ah    find a mirror ?
<igi> done that, it seem that it is only problem with linux
<mkpaa> I have a problem setting up dual screen on dapper/kde. I have matrox g550 dual head and 2 monitors. I can get the same desktop to both monitors at correct resolution but when I try dual the primary monitor show with incorrect resolution and is unusable
<igi> I've just tried to DL 6MB file and it broke
<mkpaa> 'unusable' meaning I have to scroll around the screen to actually see anything
<intelikey> igi url ?
<intelikey> mkpaa the 'vertual resolution'  setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   comment it out.    that's what's causing the 'unusalbe' rez
<intelikey> vertual is larger than real.
<igi> Intelkey: it is the same for all rapidshare and megaupload urls
<igi> and upload,con
<igi> com
<igi> it is not url that is the problem
<igi> when DL dialog appears FF says it is a bin file, although it is a WMW, maybe that has some meaning?
<mkpaa> figured it out, thanks/
<intelikey> the guy writing the wiki  or the web page is not infalable...
<intelikey> in fact this guy is full of KRAP !   and dissing on others about their bad coding.  "http://laku19.adsl.netsonic.fi/~era/unix/award.html#ls"    and   "http://laku19.adsl.netsonic.fi/~era/unix/award-example-ls.html"   linked from the former.
<intelikey> doesn't seem to grasp the way  ls  works.
<intelikey> ls != ls *      and     ls * != *
* intelikey wonders what switches he has set as alias ls=??????
<Emess> anyone know how to get windows to see my ubuntu box when it browses the network?
<intelikey> set up a share in samba   or  apache   or an ftp server....
<intelikey> prolly other ways.
<intelikey> but i'm network illiterate.
<intelikey> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<intelikey> hmmm kdevelop seems pretty comprehinsive.   looks like a code writers app for the gui ....
<intelikey> only 2 more hours of dl time.   and this update will be caught up...     i told my self that i would never update this system again...    don't know why i lied about it...
<intelikey> but why have LTS and not use it....
<Arkkis> So, I've been trying to get XGL to work, I've followed three different howto's and have not succeeded
<Arkkis> Any more howto's to try out?
<andrew__> Arkkis, why have your previous attempts failed?
<andrew__> what went wrong?
<Arkkis> well, kde started, and I did not see anything new, or nothing started with no errormessages in logfiles I found
<Arkkis> and frankly, I'm kinda lost with it.
<andrew__> have you tried running the xgl daemon
<andrew__> maybe it didnot start on startup
<Arkkis> hmm
<Arkkis> no, I did not even know there was a daemon :D
<|lostbyte|> Arkkis, How do you start you xgl ?
<intelikey> TheMoebius apt-cache search linux-source && uname -r
<andrew__> from what I remember its something like "Xgl :l -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv" - this could be wrong and you may need to change it for your setup
<Arkkis> well, I tried editing .Xsession file according to one howto and then with startx (not sure if that was what I was supposed to do..)
<Arkkis> that line seems familiar too
<andrew__> try just running it, rather then have X call it
<intelikey> TheMoebius you'll have to get it from kernel.org i guess.
<plugs> i'm trying to compile SDL programs and i get a message that version 1.2.0 isnt found. i have version 1.2.9, what should i do?
<BazziR> install the -dev package
<plugs> i think it's installed, i'll check
<Arkkis> andrew__, I'll try more when I get home from work
<Arkkis> thanks
<|lostbyte|> Arkkis, pastebin what you added ?
<Arkkis> hmm
<elis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<TheMoebius> intelikey: ah, I guess cdemu requires 2.6.16 or later but version 0.7 isn't compiling very well on my amd64 so I guess I'm stuck
<Ademan> that's the second time sun-java5-bin has crashed adept
<plugs> libsdl1.2-dev is installed
<Ademan> well, adept is hung up now anyways
<Ademan> anyone else have that problem?
<Ademan> i did a fresh install because then adept kept the stupid database all locked up and it couldnt start anymore
<Arkkis> |lostbyte|, I'm sending the script to pastebin, as soon as it replies..
<|lostbyte|> Ademan, is it just adept or apt-get too ?
<|lostbyte|> k
<Ademan> |lostbyte|: i assume its just adept
<Jucato> Ademan: don't install sun-java5-bin from Adept
<Ademan> because on the box i'm on right now
<Ademan> i installed that package just fine through synaptic
<Jucato> Ademan: it's a problem with Adept
<Ademan> Jucato: great...
<|lostbyte|> Ademan, I think synaptic usues its own generated DB.
<Ademan> so how can i semi gracefully kill adept and still be able to get at my package database
<Jucato> Adept can't accept input for those Licensing Agreement confirmation
<intelikey> apeman ?    are you hanging your p upside down today ?
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, Have you tried does the reconfigure comamnd. ?
<Ash-Fox> I love how ISPs have a 'fair usage policy', but I can't get any information on what that is from them.
<Ademan> intelikey: heh, no, i didnt realize there was an apeman on freenode
<Jucato> Ademan: after you have killed Adept (it's ok to leave adept-notifier alone), go to Konsole and type in "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Ademan> sudo killall adept ? or should i do it from the system monitor?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f
<|lostbyte|> Ademan, THe command.. Jucato just said.
<Jucato> Ademan: sudo killall adept. you won't be able to kill it using system monitor since it's run by root
<|lostbyte|> Ademan, Do that with -9 to make sure.
<intelikey> ah ok.  sorry if i mixed you with him.
<Arkkis> hrmh
<Arkkis> pastebin does not work :(
<|lostbyte|> lol
<Ademan> intelikey: its ok, to further confuse things i was june, thats the kubuntu box intended for my mother
* intelikey has to try killall5 from within kde sometime...
<Ademan> but i'm on my personal gnome using box right now :-p
<|lostbyte|> Arkkis, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<andrew_> Ash-fox, which isp are you with?
<Arkkis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20053
* XeXo2 goes to install Gentoo
<Ademan> this is actually semi related, what do you guys (in the US) think is the best deal for internet? I would love to do better than 56k, but if thats the best deal i'll deal with it, cause i'm poor, is ISDN a viable option?
<Ademan> NOOOOOOOO XeXo2!!!!!
* intelikey is throughly confused.   and totally lagging.
<intelikey> ah he'll love it for a week or two.
<|lostbyte|> Arkkis, kde-window-decorator is not used anymore..
<Arkkis> umm, okay
<|lostbyte|> Arkkis, Instead of that.. install.. cgwd
<|lostbyte|> and add this time..
<|lostbyte|> line*
<|lostbyte|> cgwd & > ~/cgwd-window.log 2>&1 &
<Ademan> i don't like gentoo because of the elitist users, kind of like debian users, but imho worse
<syklops> Ademan, im not in the us, but as someone from a country who is at the bottom of the list of the top 50 countries for broadband rollout, I am fairly sure you can find a cheaper alternative to 56k. ISDN is pricey. adsl, or wireless would be a better for u
<intelikey> Ademan dialup here because it's that or satalite...  no cable not local dsl service.
<Ademan> geeze
<intelikey> not even ^
<Ademan> well i can't even get 56k to work here
<Ademan> it can't get the hw configured
<Ademan> probably cause of screwy pcmcia on my comp
<Ademan> but i honestly don't know
* intelikey want's sagre 11 cd set....
<intelikey> :/
<Ademan> sagre?
<Arkkis> |lostbyte|, okay, I'll try that
<Arkkis> I'll have to undo some of the changes from another howto first tho
<intelikey> sarge      */me typos really bad*
<intelikey> sarge as in debian stable
* intelikey tkals like teh code monksey' do.
* intelikey != code monkey    btw
<Emess> intelikey: any ideas on how to adds a guest user?
<intelikey> Emess sure    sudo useradd guest && sudo passwd guest
<intelikey> guest could be any name.
<intelikey> Emess man useradd
<Jucato> Emess or you could use the graphical User manager...
<intelikey> lots of fancy switches you could use.
<Emess> is there a way to do it without a password?
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> yeah i have a sarge install
<Ademan> well, i tried to install it on this box
<Ademan> but it couldnt detect my ethernet card
<intelikey> yes   sudo passwd -d guest
<Ademan> so it couldnt download any of the packages i needed
<intelikey> Ademan you debian elitest
<intelikey> fix it.
<intelikey> :)
<Mandalf> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Emess> mmm the windows computer wont login, even with the username and pw
<intelikey> "couldnt detect my..."  that's what modprobe is for.
<|lostbyte|> Emess, :S windows computer ?
<intelikey> samba ?
<intelikey> you have to add the samba passwd or something.
* intelikey doesn't do windows </snobishly>
<intelikey> i don't do html either.
<intelikey> rochester new york  hmmm
<|lostbyte|> There is a smbpasswd command.
<nalpha> heiii i want to ask... who the operator in ubuntu??? why i get banned??? what's wrong??? i'm ask fedora directory server on ubuntu not fedora linux!!!
<waylandbill> yup.. good ol' rottenchester. :-D
<intelikey> you go |lostbyte|,  you tell 'em
<intelikey> that's right,  y'all better listen to |lostbyte| now....
<|lostbyte|> :P
<waylandbill> I have a t-shirt that says "I don't do Windows" with tux on it... homemade.
<Emess> any more info on that |lostbyte|?
<Ademan> i have a computer i want to be a print server, should i share it with samba since there ARE windows computers (one, my poor poor little brother) on my network?
<intelikey> nalpha you're welcome to ask your questions in here     until an op takes a notion to help you leave...
<|lostbyte|> Emess, smbpasswd -n -a guest
<|lostbyte|> should do it.
<intelikey> waylandbill   :)
<waylandbill> Ademan: you'll have to... or tell him to get his own printer. ;-)
<Ademan> lol
<intelikey> i think i'll make a t'ee shirt that says.   "no damnit! i'm not slow, just lagging."
<|lostbyte|> I got a t-shirt that says, "My girlfriend uses Linux"
<Ademan> i definitely am getting an ubuntu shirt
<intelikey> Ademan just cups for the printing.
<Ademan> just the ubuntu logo
<waylandbill> intelikey: that's a great idea for a shirt...
<Ademan> |lostbyte|: haha, mine will soon, as soon as she gets her new laptop
<|lostbyte|> It better to make one, cost 5 kd here.
<|lostbyte|> :)
<|lostbyte|> that sound 10 $
<|lostbyte|> around*
<waylandbill> already converted the wife over to linux... of course, she has to use it or nothing, but she's grown to like it more than the alternative.
<intelikey> the cyrcle logo.   or the slogan logo ?
<waylandbill> the slogan
<Ademan> circle
<Ademan> for me
<Ademan> i love that circle thing
<Ademan> i especially like how the default xfce startup screen is the mouse running around in the circle like a mousewheel, its entertaining
* Ademan is easily amused
<Ademan> ugh, systemsettings crashed on me for the 3rd time in a row inexplicably
* Ademan is not amused
<waylandbill> Ademan, that does sound interesting.. been looong time since I tried xfce
<Ademan> waylandbill: it was either that or fluxbox for my 300 mhz 96mb ram machine :-)
* intelikey does not like the slogan.  'linux for human beings'  implies that other distros are inferior and 'not for human beings'  i don't like that approach.    linux is linux   the apps and configs you add makes up the distro but even then the differnace is negledgable.
<waylandbill> sounds better than linux for puppies.
<elis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ademan> i'm thinking of making it into a music server, have the sound card output to my house's stereo (an admittedly crappy one) but i'm too lazy to code the server, because i want it to be more like, you drag and drop files into a little area in the client program, and the server downloads them and queues them, and i don't think anything like that is around yet
<Ademan> the client would be easy enough, i'd just do it with pygtk, i don't know enough about linux sound APIs to do anything for the server really
<intelikey> i like linux   i like slackware mandrake/mandriva redhat/fedora debian/ubuntu add infinitum  hard to find a pinguin i don't like.    (ubuntu is not my favorite)
<waylandbill> sounds like a great use for an older machine
<intelikey> waylandbill all they would need to do is add the artical 'a' and it would fix the slogan.      ubuntu is surely  'a linux for human beings'     :)
<Ademan> Ci2azy is attempting to send you a file named "a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a". Do you wish to accept the transfer?
<Ademan> gee, sounds convincing
<Ademan> i better accept the file
<MistaED> ademan: just got that too
<Ademan> is there such thing as an ogg stream?
<Ademan> well, ogg vorbis specifically
<waylandbill> Ademan: you mean from like an ice server? yes
<deb> is there a way to convert a real audio file (ram) to mp3 ?
<intelikey> Ademan accept it and mv "a a*" `echo "a a*" | tr "a" "b"`     and send it back   hehhe
<waylandbill> I record ogg's from a remote site in real time and use an ice server to transfer it over.
<Ademan> waylandbill: i wonder if radio stations have to buy the rights to a song, or just the song
<Mandalf> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<waylandbill> Ademan: I think they buy a license to rebroadcast them, but they don't actually own them.
<Ademan> i wonder if anyone would go to a "wikiradio" site
<Ademan> where people upload their files to each radio channel
<intelikey> actually you'd have to use  a\ a*   rather than "a a*"  for that to work  but it sounded good on paper
<Ademan> and people "tune in" and get an ogg stream of whatever
<Ademan> so it would be kinda like requesting a song
<Ademan> ...except you already have it...
<Ademan> hrmpf... maybe not...
<Arkkis> that ubotu url for compiz does not work
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> the idea sounded good at first
<intelikey> "if you build it, they will come"
<Ademan> it would be awesome if it was coupled with a REAL broadcast radio station, now that would be cool
<Ademan> though its probably already been done
<Ademan> it would essentially be an online request system
<Ademan> hrm its 3 in the morning, time to knock off
<Ademan> gnight all
<Arkkis> Ademan, what do you mean? that users would be able to listen to mp3's on their hdd based on what's playing on a radiostation?
<Arkkis> or do you mean that people could upload mp3's and then everyone could copy them from there and listen them?
<|lostbyte|> huh
<Arkkis> like p2p networks?
<waylandbill> I think he means the user supplies the song temporarily then the radio discards it
<elis> !compix
<ubotu> I know nothing about compix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<elis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rich0rd> join #joomla
<rich0rd> uups hehe
<intelikey> Ademan if i stoodunder him...  contributors would upload .ogg files that would then be streemed so anyone could listen   ?
<Arkkis> advertising! :D
<rich0rd> join #best-advertising.com
<rich0rd> oops
<Ademan> Arkkis: no one would copy, it would be a stream, which i assume COULD in theory be turned into a file that could be replayed, but streams are generally of lower quality, so who would want to
<Ademan> and what i was talking about taking even further
<intelikey> /
<_Shade_> join #kubuntu ;)
<intelikey> /
<intelikey> /
<Ademan> was the idea of taking that stream, and broadcasting it, like... you know.... radio waves... a normal radio station
<|lostbyte|> huh..
<Arkkis> copyright and big companies would try to tackle it tho
<intelikey> or should we call a cop ?
<waylandbill> umm.. an ice server's stream is the file itself.
<Ademan> Arkkis: well plenty of sites offer audio stream (yahoo, lastfm) but then again they may have bought liscenses
<Arkkis> dunno
<Ademan> waylandbill: i see lol, regardless, it would be low enough quality i don't know how many people would actually try to use it
<Ademan> either way
<intelikey> tor it
<Ademan> i said i was going to sleep, and my random ramblings are kinda off topic
<Ademan> so gnight all
<Arkkis> something that would work tho..
<intelikey> did i say that... ooops
<|lostbyte|> No body would listen to a stream with low quality..
<Arkkis> ..create an webradio, and offer really easy and cheap way to buy the song in good quality mp3 when you hear it
<|lostbyte|> A majority of them..
<waylandbill> unless it was just talk.. :-D
<Arkkis> like, if I hear a really good tune in a webradio, I may be willing to pay for it somewhat, I just do not want to go trough many forms to get it
<intelikey> hehhe  don't do anything illeagle, i might have to investigate you.  and i have plenty to do as is.
<|lostbyte|> Yes,
<waylandbill> talk radio sounds awful regardless of the quality. ;-)
<|lostbyte|> thats true, too sharp
<intelikey> Arkkis not mp3 !
<Arkkis> oh yeah, the freakin drm stuff
<intelikey> .ogg
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.24 paused
<|lostbyte|> !daa
<ubotu> I know nothing about daa - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Arkkis> intelikey, I appreciate ogg, but my mp3 players prefer mp3 (surprise)
<intelikey> scrapt them and get real ones  hehhe
<intelikey> you can always convert to mp3 after you get it.   but mp3 flash ... all that non-free crap can rot for all i care.  and if the rest of you would stop supporting non-free they would take the hint.
<intelikey> </rant>
<intelikey> </very short rant>
<waylandbill> I installed mp3 support but have not a clue why. I use ogg mostly.
<waylandbill> don't have an mp3 player tho
<intelikey> i do have the sound card plugged into the home system though.
<intelikey> dual connectors  line in and line out.
<intelikey> if i output line in   to line out feed back is like a star trek auto destruct thingy....  and i have to replace things....   not a good deal.
<igi> anybody knows how to add local folder for tetex styles  which tetex can found?
<Jucato> autodestruct sequence initiated
<waylandbill> you now have 1 minute to reach minimum safe distance...
<intelikey> ircdo mount -o remount /jucato/brain /dev/null
<Arkkis> why does'nt kubuntu have as high quality wiki as gentoo seems to have? I mean, I've used gentoo before and switched to kubuntu this week, and finding good quality upto-date howto's seems harder
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> problem solved.
<Jucato> Arkkis: I was wondering that myself... and still wondering...
<Jucato>  @_@
<BazziR> maybe because ubuntu is newer(tm)
<BazziR> and especially kubuntu is just as good supported as it is since the current version
<intelikey> cause you lamers are not writing good high quality kubuntu howto's you are waiting for someone else to do it.
<BazziR> lol
<Arkkis> heh, kinda hard for me to write the howto's as I'm struggling to get my system to even work
<vigilant_> :)
<gogeta> ?
<gogeta> thats not good
<Jucato> intelikey: the problem is, not everyone can write a good howto, cause not everyone can experience/try out those stuff
<waylandbill> I do enough compiling without the o/s to use gentoo, otherwise I wouldn't mind it.
<Healot> technical writer for hire :0
<Jucato> For example, I sure as hell can't write an ATI HowTo using an NVIDIA card. @_@
<gogeta> i think my ati was probly the hardest of everything
<BazziR> theres a good howto on the wiki about that, too ;-)
<intelikey> oh,   well i'm not regestered.   so don't ask.
<gogeta> couse thestock driver was broken for my card i had to install the latest
<Arkkis> I'm thinking of re-installing my kubuntu and writing documentation of everything I do
<Jucato> let's just face it. In the world of Ubuntu, the forums and IRC have superceded documentation as a form of support
<BazziR> well ati drivers are broken per definition
<Arkkis> every mistake and problem and stuff
<gogeta> new ones work
<igi> anybody knows how to add a local folder for tetex styles  which tetex can find?
<waylandbill> Arkkis: more power to ya. if I did it, it'd probably be a junky log of commands.. hehe
<Jucato> I do hope that the rumors are true, that ATI will open source its drivers... I would switch to ATI if they did...
<BazziR> Jucato: switch to intel to get open source drivers ;)
<gogeta> ati and amd are one and amd whats to
<gogeta> its possable
<Jucato> BazziR: does intel have non-IGP 3D hardware acclerated video cards?
<adrian> hellow!!!!
<gogeta> i dont think so
<BazziR> Jucato: no
<intelikey> hehhe if i documented what i do to a default install no one would dare try to follow it.     like editing fstab and adding nosuid to every line.    taring up the partition and moving to the disk (no partition table)   removing perl and pythan  even.
<Jucato> BazziR: then no... I don't think I'm gonna get Intel
<Jucato> :(
<BazziR> hehe
<gogeta> you buy a pc you got intel
<gogeta> lol
<Jucato> sorry, I got AMD :-D
<intelikey> so no use me trying to write on.
<gogeta> those igp cards are on abought every mobo
<intelikey> one.
<Jucato> my IGP card is a VIA
<intelikey> ibm
<gogeta> pukes
<Jucato> ^_^
<Xera> hi :)
<Jucato> now if NVIDIA were to open source their drivers...
* Jucato drools...
<gogeta> ati used to do igp to
<gogeta> and it wasent shared crap
<waylandbill> had an onboard intel and added an nvidia. other desktop had an onboard ati.
<gogeta> real igp
<gogeta> they kinda phased those out thow
<intelikey> what's igp ?
<gogeta> intergrated graphics
<Jucato> integrated graphics p_____
<Jucato> i forgot what P stood for
<gogeta> port
<intelikey> snickers     :)
<Jucato> basically an onboard video card
<Jucato> thanks gogeta
<gogeta> or was it prosser
<Jucato> lol
<gogeta> ack
* Jucato wikis
<intelikey> snickers again    :)
<gogeta> to used to saying onbord crap replace it
<gogeta> trhese days
<gogeta> lol
<Jucato> thank goodness for Konqueror's web shortcuts
<intelikey> it's port
<Jucato> Integrated Graphics Processor according to wiki
<waylandbill> processor, not port
<gogeta> see
<gogeta> im dumb
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> but like i said   what's  igp ?
<Jucato> I was about to say Integrated Graphics Peripheral bwahahaha
<waylandbill> it's referencing the chip itself.
<Jucato> intelikey: IGP = onboard video card
<gogeta> i have one ofthose relly bad intel jobs
<gogeta> luckly i got a ati replacing that
<gogeta> well not so lucky when im running linux
<intelikey> jucato you are not catching that.....
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato>  @_@
<gogeta> both cards failed
<Jucato> ooh asimon's here
<gogeta> got the ati working thow
<gogeta> dri and all
<asimon> Jucato: :-)
<Xera> i installed a 'lamp' following the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP but when i goto localhost/phpinfo.php or localhost/index.php it asks me where do i want to save the file, anybody know how to fix this?
<intelikey> and think you could have S3  of  voodoo   vidio7    hehhe  nvidia even.
<gogeta> voodoo owned
<gogeta> sucks they died
<gogeta> 3dfx beat the crap out of both nivida and ati
<intelikey> thought they were bought...
<intelikey> doesn't matter.
<gogeta> if rember the voodoo 5 was 128megs long befor any nivida or ati
<gogeta> of course there rare hard to find and knothing would work on them
<gogeta> the good old days of playing quake 3 with a voodo 3 runnig circles around everyone else
<gogeta> lol
<waylandbill> knothing.. that sounds like an app that doesn't do much. ;-)
<gogeta> hey this is the usa if you cat beat them buy them and make them go away
<gogeta> cant
<gogeta> lol
<tk> would anyone here have ever seen su errors from KDE? if I try and open apt to install stuff from the desktop system menu it wont let me login...
<gogeta> aculy yea
<gogeta> i have had that ap lockup
<gogeta> app
<gogeta> i just use text mode
<tk> it happens everytime, i never make it to the actually app
<tk> was afraid of that, I hate text mode for that program :P
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<gogeta> apt-get
<gogeta> lol
<waylandbill> I always use apt-get directly.
<gogeta> but restarting x or killing the prosses normaly fixes it
<gogeta> i think it was patched
<gogeta> after i updated it seemed ok
<igi> tk: try dpkg --configure
<tk> needs atleast one package name arg
<intelikey> m z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\
<tk> i tried aptitude just to test it and it says, installed, but errors encountered
<gogeta> outch
<intelikey> z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\
<intelikey> z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z\ z
<intelikey> tk your problem may be you trying to use   'su'   rather than  'sudo'
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> why isnt ~/.kde killing my kicker settings :(
<Jucato> err...
<gogeta> lol
<asimon> gnomefreak: Why should it kill your settings?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<intelikey> i yi yi yi yi....  that was ugly.
<gogeta> blow up your own settings
<gnomefreak> asimon: because i want it too and i thought that would be the way
<tk> i know the difference between sudo and su, with desktop you have no option it does it for you... cmd line I Can do stuff with sudo, but desktop, it appears to be using su
<asimon> gnomefreak: You mean by deleting the ~/.kde dir? Don't do it when you are logged in KDE, KDE rewrites the settings when logging out.
<tk> error KDE: su ---- su returned with an error "OK"
<tk> thats what I get
<gogeta> and it should lol
<gnomefreak> k i just deleted from gnome this time
<gogeta> its disbaled
<gogeta> if you whant root mode its sudo -s
<Xera> can someone help me? :(
<Xera> i installed a 'lamp' following the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP but when i goto localhost/phpinfo.php or localhost/index.php it asks me where do i want to save the file, anybody know how to fix this?
<_Shade_> i cannot associate exe files with wine... any idea ?
<intelikey> gnomefreak what did you do     rm -r ~/.kde   ?
<gogeta> open with wine
<gogeta> assuate it
<gogeta> very easy
<intelikey> tk kde uses  kdesu
<_Shade_> gogeta: i did it and applied the changes
<gogeta> should open them then
<_Shade_> but it doesn't run the programs in wine anyway
<gogeta> thats probly why
<gogeta> its just crashing
<tk> intelikey:  for some reason mine is trying to use SU (i just installed 32bit after finding out that 64bit flash is still a fantasy and it worked fine in 64bit
<_Shade_> gogeta on every app ?
<gogeta> try it from text and see if thats the case
<tk> hmmm well whats the cmd line to just update all? thats what I was trying to do...
<gogeta> oh
<gogeta> apt-get update
<gogeta> apt-get upgrade
<tk> i thoght I tried that already
<_Shade_> gogeta: it's ok from the console
<gogeta> hummm
<gogeta> make shure its assuated as default
<tk> bah I typo'd when I tried earlier
<gogeta> lol
<tk> i guess i should up the font size so I can see what I'm typing better
<asimon> Xera: Do you have libapache2-mod-php4 (for php4) or libapache2-mod-php5 (for PHP 5) installed?
<waylandbill> tk: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gogeta> same effect
<gogeta> lol
<Xera> wtf lol, i got disconnected
<intelikey> tk sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tk> i have another question, I've tried both Kubuntu and Ubuntu now, and Ubuntu recognized my bluetooth desktop items right away... Kubuntu sees them, but I have to fight with it to get them to work....
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> hey no blowing up his system
<gogeta> lol
<tk> intelikey: already did update/upgrade
<intelikey> plain upgrade omits core system files.
<intelikey> dist-upgrade get's 'em all
<waylandbill> gogeta: yeah same effect :-)
<igi> anybody knows how to add a local folder for tetex styles?
<gogeta> i knoe what dist does
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> dist-upgrade.
<intelikey> dist-upgrade.
<gogeta> nice way to reinstall
<Xera> asimon: i also tried uninstalling it, but it didnt remove anything -.-
<intelikey> dist-upgrade.
<intelikey> dist-upgrade.
<gogeta> lol
<tk> hopefully the GUI version works after this
<tk> or a reboot
<gogeta> upgrade includes the kernel and crap
<gogeta> he doesent need to dist
<gogeta> lol
* intelikey always does dist-upgrade.
<intelikey> always.
<gogeta> never
<asimon> Xera: No need to uninstall it. Do you have libapache2-mod-php5 (or ...php4) installed?
<gogeta> blew up my ystem way to many time with that
<Xera> asimon: yes
<asimon> Xera: Did you already restart the apache server?
<gogeta> i leave the core files alone
<Xera> asimon: yes
<tk> any ideas ont he bluetooth stuff?
<intelikey> gogeta i challange you.    run the command   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      if you think your system is up to date.     you don't have to say yes when it asks.
<gogeta> you only dist when upgrading to a neweer version of linux
<intelikey> just look at all it will update.
<asimon> Xera: Ok, then I dunno why it's not working, my knowledge about lamp is rather limited.
<intelikey> nope.
<gogeta> 0
<elias__> Is it enough to add the backports archive or do I have to set priority in the preferences file for each package like this is done in debian?
<Arkkis> what are the varrun, varlock, udev, devshm and tmpfs mounts that I see on df -h ??
<gogeta> told ya its not nessary
<Xera> is there a way to completely remove all the stuff sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server did?
<gogeta> all up2date
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dhq> in a video the sound plays 2 sec before the video i use mplayer what do i do
<gogeta> change the audo delay
<gogeta> turn on its buffers
<gogeta> thers lots you can do
<intelikey> you didn't even run it.
<intelikey> :/
<gogeta> i did so
<poundex> Hi all
<Xera> hi :)
<poundex> How do you remove a package without removing all the packages that are dependant on it?
<dhq> in a video the sound plays 2 sec before the video i use mplayer what do i do  please help
<Xera> you can't.
<gogeta> happy
<poundex> at all?
<Xera> nope
<tk> dhq:  are you even reading what other people are saying?
<tk> typing... whatever
<gogeta> dhq go to the audio settings thers abought 5 ways to correct it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<intelikey> k not usual but yeah.
<poundex> It's just i've compiled the latest version of GLib because there wasn't a package for it, and i need to remove the old one
<intelikey> so gogeta now your 'fear' of adding dist-  should be aleaveted  :)
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> just showing you i dont need to use it
<gogeta> proved my point
<asimon> Xera: There is no convenient way to do so. You could look at /var/log/dpkg.log to see what packages were installed and remove them all. I recommend to use 'aptitude install' next time instead of 'apt-get install', it keeps track of the installed dependencies and can remove them again.
<intelikey> and i'm left wondering if adept uses dist- when it auto-updates.
<gogeta> you dont wanna go messing with the core
<gogeta> maybe it does
<Xera> asimon: ok, i may aswell just reinstall kubuntu ;)
<gogeta> i did use that
<waylandbill> asimon: didn't know aptitude did that. good tip.. learned something new
<gogeta> then im a fool lol
<asimon> Xera: looking at the log file and removing those packages is faster. ;-)
<asimon> waylandbill: I learned it here as well. ;-)
<gogeta> i just use deborphan
<intelikey> proved mine also.   but hasn't explained why yours is upto date  when apt-get update does skip some packages.
<intelikey> unless adept uses dist-
<gogeta> cleans all old crap out
<gogeta> but it is known to mastake packages so you need to knoe what your doing
<intelikey> actually shows the orphaned libs
<asimon> gogeta: I never tried deborphan, but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to run it on my system. I have a lot of old cruft installed.
<tk> yay, Adept works now
<gogeta> heh
<gogeta> thers a apt command with orphan that removes them as well
<gogeta> sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan
<gogeta> "
<gogeta> clears all orphand stuff
<tk> now to figure out how i got bluetooth working last time
<intelikey> debfoster is handy
<gogeta> havent tryed that
<BluesKaj> anyone know the secrets behind removing Wine...tried all the normal stuff ,uninstalling thru synaptic, rm the /usr/bin file, but it just won't go away
<gogeta> what that do
<gogeta> if its from source?
<gogeta> make uninstall
<intelikey> i don't think so.   it clears one layer.  you should run it in a loop untill it has gotten them all.
<BluesKaj> source?
<gogeta> yea
<gogeta> i run it a few times
<BluesKaj> what is source?
<gogeta>  untill its 0s
<intelikey> many libs depend on libs that depend on libs
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> well if you dont knoe source then
<gogeta> its probly not compiled
<intelikey> lagging really stinks.
<gogeta> apt-get remove wine
<BluesKaj> laff if you want but I don't know what you mean ? it has nero and winzip installed on it
<tk> nero runs under wine?
<tk> thats interesting to know
<BluesKaj> apt-get doesn't do anything
<gogeta> nero is for linux
<gogeta> sudo apt-get remove wine
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> BluesKaj what do you mean "just won't go away" ?
<BluesKaj> no tk, unfortunately not, missing dlls
<gogeta> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<syklops> gogeta: do dpkg -l
<BluesKaj> tried all the normal stuff ,uninstalling thru synaptic, rm the /usr/bin file
<syklops> to list your installed package
<gogeta> no need for wine and nero
<gogeta> its nativ
<intelikey> explain ?
<dhq> gogeta: nero still has a lot of bugs rite now for kubuntu
<syklops> then do dpkg -r "package name"
<intelikey> so if it's not installed BluesKaj what's the issue ?
<waylandbill> I've never had a problem with k3b to need nero
<gogeta> me nyther
<gogeta> but i like it
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> runs for me
<intelikey> have file types associated with wine and that's what's bugging you or what ?
<gogeta> burned a dvd just fine
<dhq> i love k3b its better than anything
<gogeta> yea but it doesne auto nooktype
<gogeta> booktype
<gogeta> nero does
<BluesKaj> yeah I have it listed under debian in the k-menu , dunno how that happened :P
<waylandbill> can't go wrong with a welding penguin. :-D
<MistaED> k3b fails on me sometimes, really sucks when someone is over and they see k3b fail :(
<gogeta> lol
<floyd_n_milan> im installing kubuntu on HP NX6125
* intelikey is an xcdroaster
<MistaED> isos are fine, just when making your own cd's it goes
<gogeta> at least you only had a app
<waylandbill> and they are happy when windows fails. lol
<floyd_n_milan> i formatted and all and it started copying the files
<floyd_n_milan> now its stuck
<floyd_n_milan> the touchpad works
<gogeta> someone over my windows box cought maileware
<gogeta> fucked it up bad
<floyd_n_milan> the mouse pointer moves, but that's all.. and the time keeps updating, but nothing else works
<floyd_n_milan> i can't even shut it down
<gogeta> but it wasent all bad
<floyd_n_milan> what do i do?
<gogeta> he got to see me boot nto linux and annlite it
<igi> anybody knows how to add a local folder for tetex styles?
<intelikey> BluesKaj sudo update-menus  ?
<BluesKaj> it is installed
<gogeta> floyd is x frozen?
<tk> intelikey: wouldnt going into menu editor and just saving, force it to realize wine wasnt there anymore and delete it/
<floyd_n_milan> gogeta, well the keyboard doesn't work, i tried to switch to the console, tried to kill X, nothing works, just the mouse pointer moves and the time keeps updating
<floyd_n_milan> i can't even shut it down
<gogeta> wtf you do
<gogeta> saound like the keybord failed
<gogeta> well worse case shutdown hard
<floyd_n_milan> how do i shutdown hard?
<gogeta> hold your power buttion
<intelikey> floyd_n_milan  [SysRQ] +[alt] +r   then  try.
<floyd_n_milan> doesn't work
<crazy_penguin> Good day all! :)
<floyd_n_milan> even tried the sysrq
<gogeta> his keybord isnt working
<waylandbill> one finger salute
<tk> floyd_n_milan: : hold it down for 60 seconds :P
<floyd_n_milan> oh
<gogeta> or pull the plug
<gogeta> lol
<tk> gogeta: its a laptop didnt he say? pulling batteries isnt a good way to shut em down....
<floyd_n_milan> ok that i didn't know
<floyd_n_milan> the 60 second thing
<gogeta> yea
<waylandbill> floyd_n_milan: 4 seconds.
<floyd_n_milan> i didn't pull the batteries
<gogeta> holding power = hard shutdown
* floyd_n_milan is handling the laptop for the first time
<intelikey>  [SysRQ] +[alt] +r   [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]     and give it the three fingured salute.
<nnn0> 4 seconds should do
<tk> floyd_n_milan: new computers and laptops all use software controlled power supplies which prevent users from accidently powering them down by bumping the power switch... you can usually make them work that way... but its better ot just leave them with the delayed power off
<vigilant_> How do i burn cds in kubuntu?
<floyd_n_milan> hmmm
<vigilant_> I got mp3 files I want onto a cd :)
<floyd_n_milan> ok im going to try and reinstall
<vigilant_> audio cd
<floyd_n_milan> i wonder what went wrong though
<waylandbill> k3b
<floyd_n_milan> the installer hung on copying files at 22%
<vigilant_> k3b?
<tk> floyd_n_milan: thats one of the big differences from the old AT style power supplies and the new ATX (for desktops)
<gogeta> after you reboot it might unlock
<floyd_n_milan> tk, yeah
<waylandbill> vigilant_: that burns CDs
<floyd_n_milan> hmm
<vigilant_> waylandbill: thanx:)
<vigilant_> waylandbill: I need to get it from adept rite?
<gogeta> you installing
<gogeta> ?
<gogeta> the installer froze?
<waylandbill> should be in the K menu in multimedia
<waylandbill> if not, then you'll have to, yes.
<vigilant_> I see it:)
<vigilant_> thanx
<vigilant_> kubuntu rox
<intelikey> if i have one that balks on me i'll pull the plug.   that shuts em down...   hehhe
<vigilant_> and the support rox too
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> unless its a laptop
<intelikey> laptop one can drop the battery....
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> yes goos old battery yank
<gogeta> works great on old macs
<gogeta> those fuckers relly whont shutdown
<gogeta> lol
<waylandbill> vigilant_: darn right LOL!
<intelikey> gogeta and i'm lagging so bad i just now saw your reply  but typed the answer 30 seconds ago   hehhe
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> bei9ng hes not respanding i think he managed to power down
<intelikey> more like a minute by the time you read that...
<waylandbill> intelikey: bad dialup, awful satellite or in the outback?
<floyd_n_milan> i'll brb
<floyd_n_milan> thanks for your help
<gogeta> i love this
<waylandbill> intelikey: or 50 torrents running in the background.. lol
<gogeta> ill reinstall something whent wrong
<intelikey> out back of middle america.   bad dialup and dl of 90m going on.
<intelikey> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> intelikey,Received CTCP-PING reply from intelikey: 37 seconds
<gogeta> we need to add this line to the installer
<gogeta> this is not windows reinstalling doesent help
<gogeta> ;p;
<tk> lol
* intelikey taps fingure nails on desk and waits for others to read answers he already wrote.
<gogeta> but tat might scare new people away
<BluesKaj> wow , why the lag , we're on  the same continent
<waylandbill> implying that reinstalling windows ever helps?!?
<gogeta> windows users think so
<tk> same continent physically means nothing to the internet :P
<waylandbill> all that does is put windows back in.. lol
<intelikey> gogeta but they all seem to think it will   lol
<BluesKaj> think I'll just dump debian from the k-menu
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> you seen the system regs for vista
<tk> 55 secs intelikey
<BluesKaj> it'll jus be hidden and it won't bug me any more
<gogeta> what a joke
<intelikey> tk BluesKaj told you.... what you don't beleave ?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, told me ?
<gogeta> welcome to bloted and slow windows
<BluesKaj> what ?
* waylandbill hasn't look at anything to do with vista
<gogeta> fuck you your installing it anyways
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> tk yeah my lag meter is right there.
<gogeta> now thats a windows installer
<gogeta> im so making a video
<intelikey> BluesKaj you told tk   ^   about my lag.   then he pingd.
<gogeta> a real windows installer
<tk> hmmm why does ./cofigure tell me there is no compilers... maybe kubuntu doesnt ship with em?
<gogeta> it doesent
<waylandbill> tk, get buildessentials
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's why I did cuz I know yer somewhere in the sw usa
<gogeta> hes probly on aol
<tk> that rings abell :P I knew I had installed it last time, my memory sucks on weeks with horrible nights of sleep
<BluesKaj> hehe
<gogeta> hahaha
<waylandbill> :)
<intelikey> with lag like this i could be off world and yall would never know....
<BluesKaj> yup
<intelikey> !b-e > tk
<waylandbill> tk, you may want 'checkinstall' as well.
<tk> I really hate that bot
<BluesKaj> ca=canada,(ontario)
<intelikey> BluesKaj cheeter.  you noticed the southern drawl
<tk> waylandbill: is that in the regular packages or the multiverse cause I'm not seeing that one
<gogeta> the good old source to binary
<intelikey> that blows my cover.
<waylandbill> universe
<BluesKaj> intelikey, I chat with some guys down in ariz , texas , so I recognize the isp
* tk is happy to say the only hint that he's from the south is that I say Y'all
<gogeta> your isp suck
<gogeta> lol
<tk> you mean the houston*.tx didnt tip you off? :P
<tk> qwest.net is everywhere
<BluesKaj> you could be behind a fake , but i wouldn't know it
<intelikey> not like it says huston in it or anything...  hehhe
<BluesKaj> :)
<intelikey> yeah what tk said.
<BluesKaj> some guys aren't proud of their location
<intelikey> but for the record i'm not in texas.   not that it matters.
<waylandbill> tk, If i need to install something from source, I almost always use checkinstall
<BluesKaj> spoke with a guy from india but he insisted he was in uk
<waylandbill> in case I want to later get it removed.
<intelikey> and i don't have to spoof the thing nor notten
<tk> waylandbill: alright, I'll have to check that out, gotta find the path to universe again, I hate reinstalling :P
<waylandbill> tk, reinstalling sux
<BluesKaj> yer not i texas ... so where are you ?
<evert> Hello all , i'm new to kubuntu and linux , and i'm having a little problem with installing wengophone ....
<evert> i downloaded the .deb file
<intelikey> BluesKaj not ashamed of where i am.  just none of anyones business
<tk> waylandbill: yah... all because I didnt check to see if 64bit flash was out yet
<evert> but he says i'm missing libssl0.9.7 , but i have installed the 0.9.8
<evert> so how can i downgrade that package ?
<BluesKaj> ok intelikey, I respect yer privacy
<waylandbill> tk, it isn't... ;-)  hindsight is awesome. lol
<intelikey> tk you just add universe to the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ace2007> Hi again
<intelikey> you don't need to find the path to anything.
<waylandbill> I'm from wayland. stop and say hi if you're ever in town (highly unlikely) lol
<tk> intelikey: just have to add the word universe to it? I thought it was a path that it required?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<evert> Somebody who can help me with my problem ?
<intelikey> lag goes to 52 highest i've seen it yet.
<tk> evert: uninstall and install the older one? thats the obvious solution
<tk> hmm zlib needed... yet I have it installed
<evert> ok , i hope there are no other packages that require the newer version ... let's hope
<intelikey> tk just add the word to the line that ends   main restricted
<gogeta> javascript:OpenPortalContentWin(4182, 400, 550, '4182_Win_9_T_Hate.swf', 'Windows-9-T-hate', 0);
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> oops
<waylandbill> tk, the do an update to apt.
<waylandbill> s/the/then/
<intelikey> do sudo apt-get update    and you are in like flin.
<gogeta> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/4182
<crono> y
<gogeta> there you go
<Ace2007> Bye all :)
<BluesKaj> ok, I deleted debian and wine from the k-menu ...now it won't bug me anymore :)
<intelikey> ha ha now you irc'rs my lag will go from 65 to 1  and i'll answer a question.
<intelikey> come on give me a question
<intelikey> :)
<tk> intelikey: oddly enough, thats almost every uncommented line, but I see there is actually a comment block about universe int here already
<BluesKaj> intelikey, gonna ping, [CTCP]  Received CTCP-PING reply from intelikey: 1 second
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> tolll ya
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<evert> does somebody uses the wengo program ?
<intelikey> tk it could be multiverse you want
<intelikey> what are you looking for ?
<r000t> anyone here know where the forcedeth-driver is when you "make menuconfig" ????
<tk> the checkinstall that waylandbill mentioned
<waylandbill> checkinstall. It in universe
<intelikey> hmm
<BluesKaj> How does one uncomment a source ?
<intelikey> checkinstall - installation tracker
<BluesKaj> just enable it ?
<intelikey> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<intelikey> it's in universe
<tk> yah, i got it now
<tk> i wish i knew what made my keyboard work with my last install... it just started working more or less after poking around
<intelikey> what kind of kbd ?
<tk> bluetooth
<intelikey> hmmmm
<tk> in ubuntu it worked with nothing done... in kubuntu my mouse wont even work out the box
<intelikey>  . /etc/bash_completion
<intelikey> modprobe blue[tab] 
<intelikey> what kind of mouse ?
<tk> bluetooth as well
<intelikey> bluetooth ?
<intelikey> figures
<tk> i have the logitech dinova desktop
<hkallinikos> hello ppl
<hkallinikos> i need some help on configuring adept to work over the proxy,anyone can help?
<intelikey> well i'd check for a module that way ^  and see what came up    if you hit paydirt you can add the module name to /etc/modules
<tk> well i can see the mouse, kubuntu installed the hub, it just wont let me access the devices to use em
<intelikey> hkallinikos network illiterate here.  maybe someone knows proxies
<intelikey> tk lsmod | grep blue
<waylandbill> hkallinikos: set the http_proxy variable
<intelikey> that show anything ?
<tk> bluetooth              49892  15 rfcomm,l2cap,hci_usb
<hkallinikos> i have it seted,the problem is that the Isa Sever needs authorisation,i also set the username and password but nothing happens
<intelikey> k it is modprobed...   if it was usb i'd say unglug and replug  but i don't know about a bluetooth
<intelikey> i've never had any exp with blueteeth
<tk> hmmm you know... I did unplug it with the 64bit install, and I bet thats when it started working...
<waylandbill> hkallinikos: you did that in the system settings, connections, proxy?
<intelikey> test it'
<intelikey> even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then....
<intelikey> krunch krunch.
<waylandbill> lol
<hkallinikos> yes i also did it there,as i saw in a post the adept is not taking the proxy settings from the KDE but from apt,i also declared the proxy,username and password there but still getting same messege
<intelikey> XeXo2 you have the roll-your-own  linux now ?
* XeXo2 wishes gentoo ran kde
<tk> waddya know... intelikey you were right, I cant believe I didnt think to try that earlier
<hkallinikos> the messege for all the repositories,as it tries to connect is this :407 Proxy Authentication Required ( The ISA Server requires authorization to fulfill the request. Access to the Web Proxy service is denied.  )
<tk> ljljtlerjtlerjltejrlkt --- keyboard working :D
<tk> 86+53+53
<intelikey> XeXo2 it will   or does.    gentoo will run kde and kde will run gentoo     hehhe play on names.
<tk> woops, didnt mean to hit enter on my number pad
<intelikey> tk like i said "even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then...."
<BluesKaj> !sources list
<ubotu> I know nothing about sources list - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<waylandbill> hkallinikos: in the proxy, did you try putting http://user:pass@proxy_url:port
<BluesKaj> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelikey> !repos > BluesKaj
<hkallinikos> yes it is configured right there,i can browse without asking me for passwords
<intelikey> !ubotu > ubotu
<ubotu> I know nothing about > ubotu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> :)
<waylandbill> hkallinikos: look at the comments of this blog post: http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cache:8Cb9k4eNi98J:www.shabdar.ws/content/view/23/27/+adept+proxy+kubuntu+apt&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1
<intelikey> !b-e > ubotu
<intelikey> waylandbill ever hear of tinyurl.com ?
<tk> lol
<waylandbill> yeah. my fault.. was in a hurry. :-O
<hkallinikos> waylandbill: i have seen this yes,when i type echo $http_proxy it returns me this http://hkallinikos:CHANGEDl@10.0.0.34:8080/
<hkallinikos> excactly as i have it declared
* baskew loves amarok
<baskew> ..sorry just felt i had to share
<waylandbill> hkallinikos: not the blog post.. the comments on the apt configuration.
<intelikey> baskew i hate it.   so i guess amarok is breaking even for now  lol
<tk> intelikey: which player do you prefer?
<intelikey> sox
<baskew> lol, well i just had it working with my ipod, so i got excited
<intelikey> vlx for vidio
<intelikey> vlc
<intelikey> baskew yeah, didn't mean to let the wind out of your sail.   nor nothen' like that.
<baskew> intelikey: no worries
<intelikey> just being typative is all
<tk> heh
<intelikey> well nothing going on in here for now.  i'm gunna slip on off and break something maybe.
<baskew> OT: really more so than loving amarok, i love that i can attach the ipod to my linux box and copy all the tracks off of it very easily since you cannot do that in itunes
<waylandbill> intelikey: break something? you'll be back later then... lol
<intelikey> waylandbill when i get it fixed prolly.
<dad> How do I get hybernation working (Kubuntu 6.06)
<intelikey> unless you know of a way to boot /dev/hdb  from grub ?      or can install grub from a system with / == /dev/hdb   maybe ?       or can think of a way to use pppd as a user on a nosuid system even ?
<waylandbill> hmmm.. get-rich-fast.credit-card-masters.com <- don't think I'll be going there.
<tk> baskew: ephPod for windows would let you that very nicely ;)
<intelikey> cause the questions i ask get one answer form this channel  "idk"   :)
<intelikey> !hybernate
<ubotu> I know nothing about hybernate - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> !suspend
<ubotu> I know nothing about suspend - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<waylandbill> ubotu never shuts down.. how would it know of those terms. :-P
<ubotu> I know nothing about never shuts down.. how would it know of those terms. :-P - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> there was a factoid on that....  i can't help ya with it.  i've never tried it.      maybe that is what i'll break/fix ....
<BluesKaj> that factoids page is hard to read  for us old folks
<waylandbill> oops.. didn't know it listened that close.
<BluesKaj> the colors suck!
<intelikey> yeah first word ! or ubotu  it notices.
<intelikey>     !this
<intelikey> gets by but
<intelikey> !this doesnt
<ubotu> I know nothing about this doesnt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> ok i'm went.
<evert> Hmm strange thing that wengophone
<evert> when i download the version , with chat included, and install it i only get the 'voip' client
<BluesKaj> ok you experts , can anyone recommend some other kubuntu sources that won't break the system but give access to newer pkges ?
<tk> BluesKaj: what breaks kubuntu for you?
<BluesKaj> dunno tk, just read the warning on the official sources page , that's all
<BluesKaj> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tk> ohh
<tk> I use universe/multiverse and havent had a problem before
<Anon3837> test
<ninHer> aloha all
<abloylas> test
<BluesKaj> tk, where are those sources ..same place ?
<evert> I'm having a strange problem , In my package manager (adept) i enabled universe and multiverse , i did an update ... but i still can't find the package libxine-extra (for the extra codecs)
<floyd_n_milan> ok that went well, its now installed and working fine
<floyd_n_milan> i guess the cd from which i was installing was corrupt
<tk> congrats floyd_n_milan
<floyd_n_milan> so now i need to stop lvm, evms etc from starting at boot..
<tk> hopefully you wont have the problems I had :P
<floyd_n_milan> tk, thanks
<floyd_n_milan> tk, what problems?
<tk> adept wouldnt run at first, I had to update/upgrade from cmd line to get it to work
<floyd_n_milan> hmmm
<floyd_n_milan> where's all the documentation?
<evert> Nobody who can help me ?
<abattoir> evert: make sure you have enabled it in 'dapper' rather than 'dapper-backports'
<evert> what do you mean with that ?
<tk> floyd_n_milan: : no idea... I just happen to remember enough to get by, and what I cant remember/google, the people here are rather friendly about helping to steer someone in the right direction
<abattoir> evert: see if the entry under 'distribution', for the line where you enabled universe/multiverse says dapper, rather than dapper-backports
<abattoir> evert: btw, its libxine-extracodecs :)
<evert> oeps , it's backports
<evert> how can i fix that ?
<floyd_n_milan> whoa!
<floyd_n_milan> XGL and Compiz works on this laptop
<floyd_n_milan> yaay!
<floyd_n_milan> great great now i just need the documentation :D
<tk> XGL?
<abattoir> evert: do it the same way you did for adding it to 'dapper-backports'
<evert> That dapper packports where just commented out ...
<floyd_n_milan> yeah XGL..
<tk> ohh due, the openGL port
<tk> duh rather
<djclue917> evert: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20070
<Xera> hi
<Xera> when i do sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list i get http://pastebin.se/3385
<Xera> does anybody know w
<Xera> what to do*
<Xera> :P
<djclue917> Xera: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<floyd_n_milan> ok so now i gotta get that laptop onto the internet.. hmm
<djclue917> Xera: use kdesu instead of sudo
<tk> xera: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.lsit and use vi instead of kate? :P
<tk> hmm sudo works for me...
<evert> thx for that file djclue917 , i just paste it in my sources.list :)
<Xera> tk: i have no idea how to use vi
<evert> nano is really easy to use ;)
<djclue917> evert: no prob. BTW, you should be better off modifying the sources.list via an editor. Don't rely on Adept too much. ;-)
<tk> xera: its easy once you use it a bit, goto the line you want to edit, hit "I" to insert, or "E" to edit
<tk> xera: make your changes, then hit ESC
<Xera> ok
<tk> xera: once your done changing the file, hit ":wq" and it will write and exit
<abloylas> do you guys know of a repository for the NVU update Kompozer?
<evert> Yeah , i see .. but i didn't know the things i had to put in my sources.list
<evert> this is not healthy for my download limit :( , i'm downloading to much ... amarok , codecs , wengo , ....
<djclue917> evert: did you do an upgrade?
<evert> upgrade of what ?
<djclue917> evert: you said you're downloading amarok.
<djclue917> evert: amarok is installed by default.
<evert> upgrade from windows to kubuntu lol , i have tried ubuntu more then once , but i never kept it .. Now i'm going to delete windows :) I just did an update of amarok
<djclue917> evert: ah ok. are you using KDE 3.5.4? if not then KDE will be upgraded also if you do a "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<evert> how can i see wich version of kde i'm using ?
<tk> it appears xera was able to figure out VI :)
<djclue917> evert: open any KDE app. Help -> About KDE
<evert> 3.5.2
<evert> i'll do a apt-get upgrade :)
<evert> again 48Mb download :(
<tk> evert: worried about diskspace?
<evert> Where is the kde search bar in the kde menu ? I have had it in Suse/kubuntu in the past .. hmm strange
<evert> no i'm worried about my download limit of this month
<Jucato> evert: it's a SUSE only thing, I think...
<tk> ewww, download limits :(
* tk has downloaded over 10 gigs this month and its not even the 10th :(
<tk> :D rather
<Jucato> or a 3rd party plugin/applet for Kicker called "Tasty Menu" (check KDE-Look.org)
<evert> it was just to search in your apps that are installed
<evert> i found it nice :)
<evert> now is vista ripping it of lol :D
<evert> I have to go (to the library, hoping to get a book about linux :) )
<evert> cya later
<evert> thx for helping me :)
<Jucato> evert: bye!
<tk> hmmm
<Jonathan-> How do I get a dosemu with X support enabled?
<tk> now why wont amarok use my newly compiled Xine stuff
<ThAixStYLe> hello folks
<ThAixStYLe> anyone available for a little help?
<ThAixStYLe> ubuntu noobie here...
<XeXo2> The gentoo docs are scaring the life out of me, i'm going back to kubuntu
<dr_willis> Jonathan-,  ya may want to test out 'dosbox' - i found it had better  dos support for some programs.
<ThAixStYLe> well...i guess i'll just spit it out:
<dr_willis> I often use the gentoo docs as  Information to do things in Ubuntu. :P
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jonathan-> dr_willis: No, I need the performance
<ThAixStYLe> Installing ubuntu for the first time and setting up a dual boot windows/ubuntu
<dr_willis> Jonathan-,  thats a scary thought. :P
<ThAixStYLe> but...
<ThAixStYLe> i wanted to use the NTLDR instead of just GRUB
<Jonathan-> dr_willis: I once tried dosbox, and it was awful how slow it was
<ThAixStYLe> so i installed windows, then installed ubuntu
<ThAixStYLe> windows on the first partition
<ThAixStYLe> and ubuntu spanning 3 partitions...
<dr_willis> i found it faster for my games  Jonathan-  guess it depends on the programs.
<ThAixStYLe> one for swap, one for boot, and one root
<dr_willis> ThAixStYLe,  eww.  I think learning to use GRUB is a much better idea.
<ThAixStYLe> restarted and everything works fine
<ThAixStYLe> but
<Jonathan-> dr_willis: Ok, Ill try it again, but I don't get it why didn't they put in X support when they made the dosemu package
<ThAixStYLe> then i outputted a file called ubuntu.bin
<dr_willis> Jonathan-,  havent noticed. i got my games setup wth scripts to use dosbox.  wil try next time i am on my main machine. Could be theres a dosemu X package
<ThAixStYLe> with the boot data from my boot partition
<ThAixStYLe> and added it to the boot.ini file
<ThAixStYLe> so far so good...
<ThAixStYLe> then i fixed my mbr back to the original one set up by windows
<ThAixStYLe> boots windows fine
<ThAixStYLe> but i can't boot ubuntu
<ThAixStYLe> one thing i did notice, when installing ubuntu, i didn't get any prompt asking me where to install GRUB
<ThAixStYLe> however, after installing, i checked the /boot partition and GRUB was there...
<ThAixStYLe> anyone know where i went wrong (besides wanting to use NTLDR)?
<LiteWait>  does anyone have a orinoco gold "just working" in dapper?
<dr_willis> ThAixStYLe,  the live cd installer does not ask where to install grub. the alternate cd isntaller allows you to select where to put grub.
<dr_willis> or you can install grub somewhere else after the first install.
<ThAixStYLe> i c
<ThAixStYLe> where does it install GRUB by default then?
<dr_willis> I would guess hda
<Healot> mbr
<dr_willis> first hard drive's mbr.
<ThAixStYLe> i c...
<ThAixStYLe> so after fixing my MBR (setting it back to the original windows MBR), i wiped out GRUB, right?
<dr_willis> Yes you did
<ThAixStYLe> i c
<ThAixStYLe> can i fix it? or do i have to do a reinstall of ubuntu?
<ThAixStYLe> or can i just reinstall grub?
<tk> you should be able to get to it via NTLDR
<tk> just hit your winkey + pause/break
<tk> you can edit boot.ini
<ThAixStYLe> i did edit my boot.ini
<tk> as long as you know the address of the partition you installed ubuntu too
<dr_willis> You can reinstall grub.   i never mess with the boot.ini   so canthelp ya there.
<ThAixStYLe> but I reverted back to my original pre-ubuntu MBR...
<ThAixStYLe> lol
<ThAixStYLe> when i reinstall GRUB, can i select where to install it to?
<tk> ThAixStYLe: MBR shouldnt matter as long as the data is still there, MBR just is what tells the PC how to boot from the HD
<ThAixStYLe> how do i figure out the address of my ubuntu partition?
<ThAixStYLe> what syntax do i use?
<tk> well do yo have 1 HD or 2 in your desktop?
<ThAixStYLe> 1
<tk> ok, how many partitions?
<ThAixStYLe> windows on the first
<UQlev> Hello, anyone tried to run blender(3D-renderer) on kubuntu AMD64?
<ThAixStYLe> then FAT for share
<ThAixStYLe> then linux SWAP
<ThAixStYLe> then boot, and finally the root
<ThAixStYLe> so a total of 5
<tk> and they were made in that ordeR?
<ThAixStYLe> the last for are on a extended partition
<ThAixStYLe> yup
<ThAixStYLe> made in that order
<ThAixStYLe> *four
<tk> ok open boot.ini and show me the line that it uses for windows
<deb> ThAixStYLe : sorry. saw the question late ;). But did u take a back up of ur mbr ?
<ThAixStYLe> deb: no backup..i know...dumb...
<ThAixStYLe> i can't...
<ThAixStYLe> i booted with the live cd now..
<ThAixStYLe> lol
<tk> ThAixStYLe: ohhh
<dimosd> I have a question about syntax highlighting support in Kate. In Kubuntu, most languages are missing (compared to KDE's original Kate). Is there any way to get them back?
<ThAixStYLe> how about i reboot into windows?
<deb> ThAixStYLe: that's the problem in the dapper live CD .
<tk> ThAixStYLe: well in your boot.in it should be something like multidisk(0)partion(X)...........
<UQlev> Anybody succedded to use win32 video codecs on Kubuntu-6.06-AMD64?
<ThAixStYLe> yeah...
<ThAixStYLe> tk: yeah...looks like that...
<tk> so add a new line for kubuntu that has multidisk(0)partition(3 ) or (4) (dependin gon which one has the boot files
<ThAixStYLe> can't remember what (x) is though
<ThAixStYLe> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ThAixStYLe> i c
<tk> for windows it should be (0) (o)
<ThAixStYLe> i'm an idiot....
<tk> (0) (0) rather
<tk> if that doesnt work....
<ThAixStYLe> just specify the partition...and add a name in quotes, right?
<deb> ThAixStYLe: If u want NTLDR to load grub, then probably u need to reinstall windows .
<ThAixStYLe> probably not....
<tk> yah copy the windows one verbatim, change the partition number and remove the /commands
<ThAixStYLe> i don't want to use 2 boot loaders in succession
<deb> ThAixStYLe : U also need tool called grubforDOS.
<ThAixStYLe> i just want to select between windows and ubuntu on startup...to simply things..
<ThAixStYLe> deb: why would i need to reinstall windows?
<deb> ThAixStYLe: but ntloaded can't load linus. as it doesn't recognise any other file system other than NTFS and FAT . I guess so .
<ThAixStYLe> tk:  Thanks for all the help, i hope this works...
<dimosd> NTLDR can load a single boot sector saved in a file e.g. bootsect.lin
<deb> ThAixStYLe : once u reinstall windows, it will over write the mbr .
<BluesKaj> I tried to reinstall GAG bootloader from cd, but Grub takes priority even though the BIOS boot sequence is cdrom first
<dimosd> You could store e.g. LILO in there... it has been some time since I toyed with these things ;-)
<ThAixStYLe> i did restore my MBR to the original pre=ubuntu MBR
<Healot> in Windows, I recommend bootpart to do the job
<Healot> linux? of course dd
<ThAixStYLe> i loaded up the XP CD and used the repair console to use FIXMBR
<ThAixStYLe> i assumed that i copied the boot sector correctly and called it ubuntu.bin
<ThAixStYLe> so NTLDR looks right
<ThAixStYLe> i just copied the wrong data to ubuntu.bin
<ThAixStYLe> i assumed that the data would be on the /boot partition
<dr_willis> Heh - make a boot floppy for the linux isntall. :P Old-skool.
<ThAixStYLe> so wheat exactly DID i put on my boot partition?
<ThAixStYLe> *what
<dimosd> Yeah, and dd the boot sector from the floppy. It should work.
<deb> ThAixStYLe: what do u see whe u boot ur computer now ?
<ThAixStYLe> as of last reboot...
<ThAixStYLe> my boot.ini is working fine
<ThAixStYLe> i can select between windows and ubuntu
<ThAixStYLe> but ubuntu won't boot
<ThAixStYLe> because i copied the wrong data to the ubuntu.bin file i made
<deb> ok . so u can't boot to linux now . is it ?
<ThAixStYLe> yup
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with grub anyway ?
<ThAixStYLe> nothing...
<dimosd> Does anyone know how to get Kate's support for all languages in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> do yoy windows as the default boot ?
<ThAixStYLe> grub is just fine.. i just want to use NTLDR
<BluesKaj> you want
<ThAixStYLe> because other people will use this machine...
<BluesKaj> ok
<ThAixStYLe> and they'll need to boot into windows by default..
<BluesKaj> right'
<dimosd> Why don't you set up Grub booting in Windows by default, and hiding the menu
<dimosd> Giving you e.g. 3 secs to press Esc
<ThAixStYLe> yeah...BUT
<BluesKaj> I wouldn't mind that either since wifey uses this pc sometimes and she's afraid of linux :P
<ThAixStYLe> i already screwed it up
<ThAixStYLe> and i'm interested in getting this method to work..
<foot> abattoir: are you still on or did you sleep?
<ThAixStYLe> just for the sake of getting it to work....know what i mean? curiosity...
<abattoir> foot: heh, not asleep ;)
<dimosd> You know, there's a HOWTO around...
<ThAixStYLe> i know
<dimosd> Using NTLDR I mean. Old one...
<ThAixStYLe> tried to follow it...
<ThAixStYLe> but
<ThAixStYLe> i'm inept
<ThAixStYLe> lol
<abattoir> foot: what was the status, you installede the deb?
<foot> abattoir: care to help me again this morning?
<deb> ThAixStYLe : U needs to have some kind of boot loaded that can identify the other file systems on ur HDD
<ThAixStYLe> i ended up copying the data from /boot to the file
<abattoir> foot: sure :)
<BluesKaj> I used to be able use GAG as a bootloader  with windows and suse , but not with kubuntu
<ThAixStYLe> without knowing that GRUB got installed to the MBR instead of /boot
<ThAixStYLe> out of curiousity...how would i extract the boot sector from the MBR to use in this case?
<foot> just tried again and  'dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ivtv0.4-utils:'
<BluesKaj> if you dumped grub , GAG might be able to rescue your Kubuntu partition ... dl in windows
<ThAixStYLe> GAG?
<BluesKaj> it's a bootloader that works with windows and linux
<dimosd> "Officially" you should right Grub in your root/boot/whatever superblock (e.g. hda5), not hda (MBR)
<dimosd> Then you could get the bootsector (first sector) with dd
<BluesKaj> yes GAG :)
<ThAixStYLe> i didn't choose where to write grub
<ThAixStYLe> it didn't prompt
<dimosd> I would trust LILO more, if you would do that...
<foot> abattoir:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing: ivtv0.4-utils
<ThAixStYLe> i made a /boot /swap and root partition
<deb> ThAixStYLe: let me explain a bit. U can either have grub in MBR or u can have some kind of utility that will recognise teh ext3/ reiser fs on the other partitions and load linux .
<abattoir> foot: it probably gave a list of missing packages, could you pastebin the entire error?
<ThAixStYLe> and assigned each one accordingly, began the install and then voila!
<dimosd> Ok, it doesn't really matter where you'll write it
<dimosd> Grub "bypapasses" normal booting done by BIOS
<ThAixStYLe> so what's on my /boot partition now?
<foot> for pastebin is that something i download or use in a webpage?
<ThAixStYLe> junk?
<abattoir> !pastebin > foot
<abattoir> foot: its a webpage
<ThAixStYLe> last i checked, there was a GRUB directory on it...
<ThAixStYLe> and i assumed it was there...
<ThAixStYLe> on hda5
<deb> ThAixStYLe : I had the same problem when I installed kubuntu from the live CD . But fortunately I had taken a backup of MBR, aso I reverted back the chnaged made by kubuntu and installed an utility called grub4dos which helps me toload linux fron NTLDR
<ThAixStYLe> how did you back up your MBR?
<ThAixStYLe> another utility?
<dimosd> dd if=/dev/hda of=bootsect.MBR bs=512 count=1
<ThAixStYLe> see i did this:
<ThAixStYLe> dd if=/dev/hda5 of=ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1
<dimosd> I see
<ThAixStYLe> because hda5 was my /boot partition
<dimosd> You got the wrong bootsector, that's all
<dimosd> No problem
<ThAixStYLe> so i assumed that it was correct
<ThAixStYLe> so...
<dimosd> No, because you wrote Grub in the first sector of hda, not hda5
<dimosd> Listen
<ThAixStYLe> i see
<dimosd> Have you got Windows booting again?
<ThAixStYLe> yup
<dimosd> by NTLDR?
<ThAixStYLe> yup
<dimosd> So, you just want to reinstall grub somehow
<foot> aba(Reading database ... 87264 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace ivtv0.4-utils 0.4.6-1ttoir:
<foot>  (using ivtv0.4-utils_0.4.6-1_i386.deb) ...
<dimosd> and boot  to linux, right?
<ThAixStYLe> yup
<dimosd> ok...
<deb> ThAixStYLe : the command should be  dd if=/dev/hda1 of=ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1
<dimosd> No
<tk> ugh, why is upgrading a codec engine so damn difficult
<ThAixStYLe> i see
<dimosd> That's Windows bootsector
<dimosd> Not MBR
<exmethix> I have a little problem with opera
<dimosd> It's hda
<exmethix> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8210/bildschirmphoto3hx2.jpg
<deb> <dimosd> : u r eight . sorry hda
<dimosd> Then you manually install grub, somewhere safe
<_Shade_> has anyone here wine installed ?
<dimosd> e.g. a floppy
<ThAixStYLe> and that would save the bootsector of my windows partition,right?
<exmethix> "file" "edit" etc. are looking strange
<dimosd> grub-install '(fd0)'
<dimosd> then dd, blah blah
<ThAixStYLe> can i install it on a FAT32 partition?
<foot> abbatoir: Unpacking replacement ivtv0.4-utils ...dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ivtv0.4-utils:ivtv0.4-utils depends on libconfig-inifiles-perl; however:Package libconfig-inifiles-perl is not installedivtv0.4-utils depends on libvideo-ivtv-perl; however: Package libvideo-ivtv-perl is not installed.dpkg: error processing ivtv0.4-utils (--install):dependency problems - leaving unconfiguredErrors were encountered while pro
<dimosd> Look
<_Shade_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dimosd> Grub wants basically a boot sector, and it also keeps a backup of drivers to recognize filesystems
<dimosd> a bit of a mess
<dimosd> but you only "need" the bootsector
<dimosd> When you write it to MBR, it uses some space that is available BEFORE the first partition
<dimosd> 64 sectors, actually
<deb> ThAixStYLe : Look at this page --> http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/  U will surely find a solution.
<ThAixStYLe> ok...so assuming that i installed a fresh copy of windows...
<ThAixStYLe> and then made an extended partition..
<Healot> if you need to extract bootsector, use "bootpart" in Windows
<ThAixStYLe> with 4 partitions...
<tk> ThAixStYLe:
<dimosd> Assuming hda5 is your / partition
<tk> ThAixStYLe: doesnt have to be extended partitions
<ThAixStYLe> a FAT32 share, a SWAP, a BOOT, and a ROOT
<tk> with the install for kubuntu you can make them all primaries for that matter (its how mine is)
<ThAixStYLe> tk: thanks..but just hypothetically speaking...
<ThAixStYLe> i install ubuntu..
<dimosd> step by step... to get somewhere!
<deb> ThAixStYLe : My system setup is similar . other than the fact that I have all 4 primary partition. Just 40 GB space . :(
<tk> same thing, can still edit partition before install commences
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<ThAixStYLe> ubuntu then writes a new boot sector
<ThAixStYLe> and edits the MBR, right?
<dimosd> Yeah, but it doesn't HAVE to
<ThAixStYLe> therefore making GRUB my bootloader
<dimosd> It's the easiest way
<dimosd> exactly
<ThAixStYLe> now....
<ThAixStYLe> can i:
<floyd_n_milan> umm how do i manually configure networking? as in editing the files in /etc
<floyd_n_milan> im new to Ubuntu and don't know where the config files are located
<dimosd> floyd: /etc/network/interfaces
<ThAixStYLe> dd  if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hda5/ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1
<deb> ThAixStYLe : what I found best was not ot mess with windows ntldr , rather use something else to load linux from ntlds .
<MilhousePunkRock>  /etc/network/interfaces is what you are looking for floyd_n_milan
<ThAixStYLe> to extract the boot sector?
<dimosd> ThAix: No!
<dimosd> That's where you're wrong
<deb> ThAixStYLe : no no just hda
<floyd_n_milan> ah thanks :)
<dimosd> no prob
<ThAixStYLe> ok...
<ThAixStYLe> dd  if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hda5/ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<ThAixStYLe> right?
<dimosd> Don't do that though!
<abattoir> foot: pastebin'd it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir!
* tk loves src installs... they are such a pain!
<ThAixStYLe> this is all hypothetical
<ThAixStYLe> i just want to know if it works
<deb> ThAixStYLe: yes
<dimosd> Sure, but we have to get somewhere!
<ThAixStYLe> for experimentation purposes
<dimosd> Look.
<floyd_n_milan> alright now i don't know the syntax of the file
<deb> ThAixStYLe : It works I tried it on y installation .
<floyd_n_milan> where's the documentation?
<foot> tried to, I copied into pastebin, added my name and hit send...
<dimosd> floyd: man interfaces
<dimosd> floyd: also Debian's manual
<ThAixStYLe> dimosd: i'll end up not using it...but doing it once to make it works...so i can be happy and satisfied that i did it..
<ThAixStYLe> lol
<floyd_n_milan> okies thanks
<dimosd> ok
<deb> ThAixStYLe : that's a safe way to going about Linux installation . I can't trust windows ntldr.
<dimosd> You can write Grub, not in MBR, but e.g. in /dev/hda5
<dimosd> Your "root" partition superblock
<ThAixStYLe> ?
<deb> ThAixStYLe : will finally end up in a blue screen surely ;)
<dimosd> If you actually set the "boot" flag in fdisk, it will boot directly from there
<dr_willis_> each hard drive has a mbr, each partition also has its own mbr.
<dimosd> Set the "boot" flag in /dev/hda1 and you 're back in Windows by default
<dimosd> Set it up in NTLDR, and you skip the manual partition editing
<dimosd> It's how BIOS handles booting by itself
<ThAixStYLe> hrm...
<ThAixStYLe> i see
<ThAixStYLe> ok...
<ThAixStYLe> now....
<ThAixStYLe> that i understand how i would use NTLDR to load either windows or GRUB
<dimosd> dr_willis: You only care about the MBR of the first disk (that boots)
<ThAixStYLe> what is the best set up for a dual boot?
<foot> abbatoir: I think this could be something very simple. got tohttp://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu and follow along thru to mid page, where the to do box is buch larger.
<ThAixStYLe> what boot loader is recommended?
<dimosd> You know it already
<foot> http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
<dimosd> windows by "normal means", grub by bootsect
<dr_willis_> dimosd,  or the 2nd hd or the 3rd. :)   My pc lets me pick what HD to boot direct off of  with a nice menu feature.
<Ace2007> Hi all i'm back
<deb> ThAixStYLe : I will recommend this --> http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/ that's what I use .
<dr_willis_> dimosd,  but that conruses the heck out of the automatic grub installer scripts Ive noticed. Heh.
<dimosd> dr_willis: nice way to get really confused! :-)
<dr_willis_> dimosd,  that way people dont even see/notice the linux isntall on the system
<ThAixStYLe> hrm..i guess i'll just play with it till it clicks right for me...
<ThAixStYLe> thank you all for your help
<dimosd> Well, I am describing the old "manual" way. dr_willis's tool should work too
<abattoir> foot: using my name in a message, would notify me, that way, i wouldnt miss your messages(like i have been doing now)
<dimosd> just remember, you don't "have" to install grub in MBR
<dimosd> ok?
<ThAixStYLe> i really appreciate it...really
<dr_willis_> but hes using 1 hd.. so not quite the same thing.
<dimosd> Try a floppy too
<dimosd> safer
<abattoir> foot: you need to install those packages, which are being mentioned in the error message
<dr_willis_> Floppys now THATS old skool!
<ThAixStYLe> i would use a floppy...
<dimosd> No, it isn't
<dimosd> Just a temporary means
<ThAixStYLe> but my notebook doesn't have one...
<ThAixStYLe> so...i'm assed out...
<dimosd> You can dd stuff later
<dimosd> ok!
<foot> abbatoir: ok care to elaborate?
<dimosd> well ok
<ThAixStYLe> i do use a floppy on my desktop..and i get good use out of it too..
<ab0oo> how stupid do I sound when I say "I just dist-upgraded from dapper to edgy, and now all my KDE fonts are 'blank', help?!" ?
<evert> Hello all
<dimosd> I didn't get an answer to my question, but helped another :-)
<ThAixStYLe> thanks again....i'm off to reattempt me ubuntu install...
<ThAixStYLe> lol
<dimosd> Oh
<evert> Is there a way to get all the buttons of my Logitech G5 working ?
<dimosd> Can you skip installing grub this time?
<ThAixStYLe> how can i skip grub?
<dimosd> Or you 'll go again where you started...
<foot> abatoir: is that apt-get or sudo dpkg?
<dr_willis_> Im still annoyed that the LS120 floppy disks never got popular.
<deb> ab0oo : I did the same. Xorg-fonts is broken. sticks to some error with fixed-fonts. I had to reinstall dapper :)
<dimosd> I suppose you you the LiveCD installer. I haven't used that and I don't know
<dr_willis_> 120mb on a floppy sized disk - was decent.
<ThAixStYLe> i'm installing from the live cd
<evert> He just asks at the end ... you can choice install grub 'no' 'yes'
<ThAixStYLe> lol
<dimosd> I used the "alternative" debian-style
<ThAixStYLe> maybe i should download the other installer CD then...
<dimosd> So... Good luck
<ThAixStYLe> lol
<ThAixStYLe> ok...
<ab0oo> deb:  that's, um, lame.  surely we're not the only two peolpe that have tried this.
<dimosd> Not necessairy
<ThAixStYLe> this will be my second of many attempts
<dimosd> Just backup you MBR first with dd (/dev/hda, ok?)
<ThAixStYLe> i don't mind doing multiple installs...to play around til i get it right..
<dr_willis_> One of the features of the alternate installer cd - was the  ability to put grub on a different location.
<dimosd> Good luck!
<deb> ab0oo : But I still use the Linux image from edgy and lot of other stuffs like gcc et. etc.
<ThAixStYLe> sounds good...
<ThAixStYLe> thanx
<ab0oo> anyone here with edgy and an nvidia card that's willing to pastebin their xorg.conf?
<dr_willis_> or so the web site said.
<ThAixStYLe> and i'm out!
* tk continues fighting with Xine
<dimosd> Last call for a question about Kate... anyone knows how to get its full functionality?
<ab0oo> of all the things I've fought with in X, fonts is the biggest PITA.  Even the ATI drivers can be overcome with persistence
<dimosd> goodbye ppl
<tk> ab0oo:  trying to install the latest Xine for Amarok, adept wont let me remove just the xine lib, it removes amarok as well, so i have to install amarok + xine by src, and amarok has now pulled 3 other dependencies that I have to install by src because they werent readiliy availblable from universe it seems :/
<tk> nite dimosd
<evert> Is there a way to get all the buttons of my Logitech G5 working ?
<abattoir> foot: those should exist in the repos, so try 'sudo apt-get install package1 package2' etc.
<Parkotron> I've got a xine issue as well. amaroK 1.4.1 refuses to play FLAC files. Gives "Error loading media: there is no audio stream". OGGs and MP3s play fine though. Any ideas?
<Hotwire> hi, does anyone know where i could find the ppd files for my printer i think the permissions are incorrectly set
<ab0oo> tk:  at least you can see the fonts on your screen... ;)
<tk> lol
<Jucato> Parkotron: unfortunately, I think the only way around that is to compile a new version of libxine...
<ab0oo> tk:  did you try using aptitude instead of adept?
<tk> ab0oo: that is a plus... would be difficult to do otherwies ;)
<tk> ab0oo: no..
<foot> abatoir: I'll give it a shot
<ab0oo> I've found that aptitude, while slower, is smarter about dependency problems.
<tk> ab0oo: as long as ruby doesnt die on the compile, amarok is ready to build then :P
<abattoir> foot: its 'abattoir' ;) and your client must support tab-completion, just type, ab[tab] , my name should come up :)
<ab0oo> tk:  could this be part of mixing dapper and edgy?
<Parkotron> Jucato: I guess I'll just go back to the previous version. Thanks for the info.
<ab0oo> abattoir, as in the place where animals are slaughtered?  grim.
<foot> abattoir: thanks and sorry
<tk> tk: mixing them how?
<tk> err
<abattoir> foot: or aba, since i'm not the only one w/ an ab nick today
<tk> ab0oo: rather... mixing them how?
<Parkotron> evert: Have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse ? It's a different mouse, but it might help.
<foot> abattoir: got it
<abattoir> ab0oo: that's one of the meanings, yes :)
<ab0oo> tk, I thought you said above that you're using edgy kernel, etc, with a dapper install.
<tk> no... dapper all the wall
<tk> way
<evert> Parkotron: thanks for that link :) , i didn't see it because i was looking for G5 ... I hope it'll work
<ab0oo> tk, ahh, ok.  I should know better than to try bleeding edge stuff and expect great results.
<foot> abattoir:  how many packages should I list in the apt-get? one at a time or just a space between the package names?
<deb> ab0oo: that was me
<Hotwire> can anyone tell me where i find the printer definition files for cups, i think mine have the wrong permissions set
<abattoir> foot: space b/w package names should work :)
<tk> hmmm
<ab0oo> deb, tk, same same..  sorry, deb.
<tk> ARG, and with my src build of Xine i lose like 90% of its functionality
<deb> ab0oo: Most of the stuffs from edgy worked for me. even xorg worked for me unless I installed some xorg-font package .
<foot> abattoir: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install'  with no packages (or specify a solution).
<tk> ab0oo: is there a gUI for aptitude on kubuntu?
<Jucato> tk: there's no full GUI for aptitude anywhere...
<abattoir> foot: could you pastebin the entire run?
<Jucato> but there's an ncurses GUI for aptitud
<Jucato> s/aptitud/aptitude
<tk> ok, thanks :P
<foot> abattoir: sure
<Jucato> tk: just type in "sudo aptitude" and you'll have an ncurses GUI
<Jucato> but it's a bit confusing to use at first... haven't personally used it...
<ab0oo> tk:  dunno.
<ab0oo> tk: i use adept for that.  :)
<deb> ab0oo: Synaptic is easy
<ab0oo> I'm not a big GUI guy, except for web-browsing and development (eclipse)
<foot> abattoir: did you get that?
<abattoir> foot: yes, but you are supposed to paste back the link here, nvm this time though :)
<abattoir> foot: ok, do a 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<abattoir> foot: then  try installing those packages...
<ab0oo> ok, off to restart X.  good luck to all.
<foot> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20088
<anil> ok this is nice
<foot> abattoir: so now I get to continue with  the directions, yes?
<abattoir> foot: yes, i think you got that error because your konsole window was too small
<exmethix> could somebody tell me how to set opera as default webbrowser?
<Jucato> exmethix: try going to System Settings > KDE Components > Default Applications options
<evert> I have to restart , with an edited xorg.conf (for my G5 mouse) ... Brb and hopefully it will work :)
<trappist> evert: don't reboot, just hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<evert> Is it enough ?
<evert> in the guide is described reboot ... ?
<trappist> yeah that restarts X
<evert> ok
<evert> i'll try it
* trappist reviews the guide
<Dr_Willis> reboot is rarey needed
<trappist> what guide
<Dr_Willis> :)
<foot> abattoir: have you been to the page I am following?
<Dr_Willis> guide is silly.
<evert> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=G5
<evert> this guide
<evert> brb
<Cornellius> Ah
<trappist> ah.
<Cornellius> It's a forum-user made guide.
<anil> how do i change the repositories and stuff graphically?
<Cornellius> sudo gedit /etc/aot/sources.list
<trappist> heh
<Cornellius> In a terminal.
<anil> no GUI?
<Cornellius> It will open a text editor with a gui.
<Dr_Willis> The adept package manager has some checkbox/menus to change them somewhat.. but not as detailed.
<Cornellius> Just uncomment the ones you want to use, or add new ones.
<evert> i'm back , when just restarting x (ctrl alt backspace) my system hanged
<evert> i had to reboot :P
<deb> anil: adept -> Manage repository
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Cornellius> Dr_Willis: I use Synaptic, even under Kubuntu :)
* octan smacks Cornellius for telling people to use gedit
<octan> its all kate :P
<anil> deb: there's no such option :s
<evert> Can somebody repost the link i had given just before my reboot ?
<catadoxas> emacs
<Cornellius> octan: Meh, it works :)
<evert> i lost it with rebooting
<octan> Cornellius for ubuntu yes :P
<Doodluv> evert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=G5
<evert> thx
<Doodluv> ?
<deb> anil: look in adept manager
<Cornellius> octan: I like both really, only depends on the WM I'm using.
<deb> anil: u have an option to manage repository
<octan> i like kate more. but i guess it all a mattre of opinion :)
<Jucato> anil: launch Adept (Package Manger) from K Menu > System > Adept
<Jucato> anil: then when Adept is running, click on Adept menu (first menu to the left at the top) and click on Manage Repositories
<anil> ah yeah ok
<anil> thanks
<anil> it didn't open the first time, so i used the Add/Remove Programs from the menu
<Jucato> anil: you won't be able to edit your repositories from Add/Remove Programs
<anil> Jucato: yeah that's what confused me
<anil> but thanks, adept opens now :0
<anil> :) *
<Jucato> ^_^
<evert> my extra buttons still don't work :( , with my old mouse all the buttons worked out of the box ... pff
<deb> bye *
<anil> gosh GUIs can be confusing :P
<octan> lol
<octan> anil, i agree :)
<foot> abattoir:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20090
<Jucato> anil: that's why most intermediate users prefer to give instructions for the command line
<octan> but cli can be more confusing :P
<evert> Is somebody using wengo ? Because i'm having trouble with the linux version ...
<Jucato> scratch that "intermediate" word...
<anil> Jucato: im used to CLI, but im new to Ubuntu
<Jucato> anil: oh. then you'll do fine here. some things in Ubuntu are better done in CLI. It's both famous and notorious for that...
<octan> wel bash is bash :P it dosnt behave diff in another distro :)
<Dr_Willis> some things in life are better off done in the CLI.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<octan> yea
<octan> thats what i hate about m$ everything has to be gui
<Jucato> I wouldn't mind using GUI. I use both, depending on my mood, depending on the task...
<anil> hehehe but im not the one who's to use this system
<anil> a user completely new to Linux
<anil> he loved my computer which runs XGL and KDE
<anil> so i installed Kubuntu here
<octan> xgl is buggy
<crazy_penguin> and aiglx?
<aliasfred> but it is beatifull eyecandy
<anil> works perfectly fine for me, never had a single crash
<aliasfred> and people LOVES eyecandy :)
* crazy_penguin loves eyecandy
<octan> crazy_penguin less buggy :P
<anil> cgwd crashed a couple of times, but that's pretty minor
* crazy_penguin is also loves cli
<octan> i want a 3d cli :P
<Jucato> hmm... that would be cool
<crazy_penguin> that's the ultimate cli
<octan> yes
<octan> maybe fb can do it :?
<octan> framebuffer
<crazy_penguin> but is a contracdiction in the terms
<Dr_Willis> 'why is my text in a mirror image?' - you are reading the shell from the wrong side.
<crazy_penguin> ah
<crazy_penguin> then yes
<crazy_penguin> lol
<octan> hehe
<crazy_penguin> rofl
* crrj watches as MS comes up with a 3D CLI command prompt on urging from the marketing department
<octan> they prob will too :P
<foot> has anyone installed ivtv by compiling?
<octan> yes
<octan> the module
<octan> foot, follow the wikis
<foot> octan: huh?
<trappist> foot: yes
<intelikey> somebody here can tell me what 'gamin' is supposed to do ?
<foot> octan: I have been following http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
<octan>  wrong one
<octan> http://nuxil.dynserv.net:81/ivtv-Howto.htm
<foot> octan: trappist: I am about halfway thru in around 14 hours and now have another hangup
<evert> is there a fast way to get this '~' sign ? Now i have to press the alt key twice ... It's because i'm learning a bit to work with the Konsole :)
<trappist> where's the hangup? (my memory of the process is rusty but I might get lucky)
<intelikey> hmmm or better still why kde depends on 'gamin' ?
<octan> foot 1st get the kernel header files
<octan> erm no wat,, just read the stuff i pasted.
<intelikey> evert shift `
<intelikey> ?
<foot> octan: let me take this moment to inform you that I have only been  working with linux for around 18 hours
<evert> shift gives '+'
<evert> hmm
<octan> foot waht software are you planning to use it with?  mythtv?
<evert> another konsole question , i'm in the directory /Desktop
<intelikey> evert on my kbd ~ == [shift] +[`] 
<foot> octan: that is what was recomended to me.
<octan> foot, well let me remind you of 1 thing :P linux is all about reading :P
<intelikey> evert what kbd layout ?
<evert> there is a directory wengo on that desktop , how can i get in that directory ? (i know i can do cd /home/evert/Desktop/wengo , but that's a lot of typing work
<evert> i have azerty
<octan> foot, yes itss  a superb pize of software
<trappist> foot: let me take this moment to inform you that in 7 years of working with linux, making my ivtv card work was one of the most difficult things I ever undertook
<intelikey> ah   qwerty here
<evert> ah
<trappist> foot: so don't get down on yourself :)
<evert> do you know the other question ?
<foot> octan: right. but.. I am still learning and picking up on things fast
<octan> indeed
<foot> octan: however, the directions that I am following have hit a bump yet again.
<intelikey> evert reletive path.  if you are in the parent dir  i.e. ~/Desktop   just  do   cd wengo
<evert> ah ok
<evert> lol , i was typing the whole path
<octan> foot, have you downloaded the ivtv & firmware? both are verry much needed
<octan> foot, what pvr card do you have
<intelikey> evert also tab key completion helps.
<evert> that i knew :)
<evert> pff installing that wengophone fails :(
<fdoving> evert: also.. ~ and $HOME are shortcuts to your home directory. in your case /home/evert
<foot> octan:  wintv-pvr 150
<octan> good
<octan> its one of the easy cards to set up
<evert> ok , thx for that advice :)
<octan> :)
<evert> i'll use it wisely
<intelikey> evert you building source ?
<evert> I tried to install the .deb file
<foot> octan:  I have been following the distructions from http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
<octan> foot, have downloaded the ivtv module source?
<intelikey> dpkg -i filename.deb   ?
<Jucato> would anyone know how to make the "Run as root" dialog box always appear on top of everything else, and not be covered by other windows?
<intelikey> you have to sudo that
<octan> foot, screw that one
<foot> octan: I have no idea
<evert> that works , but the wengophone software i get than isn't the same as on the site and as i had under windows ...
<evert> it's like i'm missing a big part of it :s
<intelikey> hmmm
<evert> i don't get the chat functions , only the sip client
<evert> can you try to install it to see what you get ?
<intelikey> evert that's in the repos.
<foot> octan: where then? I looked around for several hours yesterday to find one that is supposed to work with my card
<intelikey> wengophone - SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features
<evert> yes
<intelikey> !info wengophone
<ubotu> wengophone: SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99+svn4511-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3309 kB, installed size 7660 kB
<evert> but i only get the phone part
<evert> i don't see the chat features here under linux
<Iam8up|lpy> what's a good dir in the $PATH variable to put in a binary that can be used by every user on the computer?
<octan> foot, omg.. ok hang in there, :P you have to downloade this file
<octan> http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/xdriver/0.10.6/ivtvdev_drv.o.bz2
<abattoir> foot: sorry, was away, but i see you have found better help ;)
<intelikey> i see.    never used it...
<evert> i had it under linux and there i had the chat features , but here they are just missing ? it's like they forgot the tabs :s
<anil> ummm how do i install KDE 3.5.4?
<anil> its upgrading to 3.5.2
<foot> abattoir: I got impatient, thank you for everything youve done
<abattoir> intelikey: the dep. on gamin has been removed for edgy
<fdoving> Jucato: i think you can rightclick on the titleline advanced -> special window settings.. or something.
<ciusbet> hi!
<abattoir> foot: so it works?
<intelikey> abattoir nice.   but i'm dapperish....
<foot> abattoir: not yet, hit another snag
<Jucato> fdoving: I'll try that. here's to hoping it only affects that window. That's one feature I think GNOME got right...
<gfxstyler> hi
<rudiz> http://kubuntu.org
<Kr4t05> I'm away: Off to pick up my paycheck.
<ciusbet> dudes i have a problem, when i try to install compiz, Adept says: BROKE (install) and i cant install it
<gfxstyler> anyone here uses the app "kommando" ?
<rudiz> anil go to kubuntu.org
<Kr[4] t05> ciusbet: You're using the dapper repos?
<ciusbet> yes
<evert> i have another strange thing , i did 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and 'sudo apt-get update' , but i still have kde 3.5.2 in place of the newer one
<ciusbet> at first i installed compiz and gnome-compiz
<intelikey> oh well i'm the kinda guy that will remove xorg and everything that goes with it just to get rid of one lib i don't like    ;/
<Jucato> fdoving: hey great! it works! thanks!! why didn't I think of that before... T_T
<ciusbet> then i installed cgwd
<Kr[4] t05> ciusbet: you'll need to check a howto on the forums.
<abattoir> evert: its the other way around :P
<intelikey> evert reverse order i hope.
<evert> hmm
<evert> don't know :P
<abattoir> evert: do 'sudo apt-get update' first, and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<evert> ok
<ciusbet> next i uninstalled cgwd, compiz and gnome compiz
<ciusbet> now i cant install anything
<evert> nope
<intelikey> and making that a dist-upgrade don't hurt a thing.
<fdoving> Jucato: if it affects other windows too, you should look at system settings -> window behavior -> window behavior -> advanced (tab) - at the bottom there are some focus settings, try changing those.
* eliadosom_ se despide
<evert> he sais i already have the newest packages of everything
<abattoir> evert: added it properly? could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Jucato> fdoving: I just did Advance > Special Window Settings > Preferences tab > Keep Above (Force). thanks! it worked
<intelikey> well i don't have kde (so actually i'm no longer running kubuntu)  because i removed gamin
<fdoving> Jucato: great :)
<fdoving> have to go, more work.
<evert> abattoir : i'll pastebin my sources.list
<abattoir> evert: ok
<ciusbet> damn, i can install nothing
<aliasfred> intelikey: naive question what is gamin ?
<ciusbet> i hate repositories
<Jucato> fdoving: it would be nice, though, if that behavior was on by default... anyway thanks!!
<foot> octan: so this file, I extract it or what
<intelikey> Gamin is a file and directory monitoring system defined to be a subset of the FAM (File Alteration Monitor) system.
<ciusbet> what means BROKE (install)
<aliasfred> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers
<evert> this is my sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20097
<intelikey> seeing it's a GNOME thing i was surprised it took kde with it.
<octan> foot my fault.. i tould you to dl the wrong file :\ sorry dude,, i meant this file http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ivtv/stable/ivtv-0.7.0.tar.gz
<foot> octan: ok I clicked that and it extracted, now what?
<abattoir> evert: looks good
<octan> foot, get this fie to: ftp://ftp.hauppauge.com/Support/PVR150/Beta/amity24073.prerelease.zip
<abattoir> evert: when you do a 'sudo apt-get update', do you see packages list being fetched from the 3.5.4 repo ?
<djclue917> evert: you should've overwritten your old sources.list with the one i gave you. anyways, it's just ok.
<foot> octan: could  not read
<evert> I see i that he 'skips' some packages
<octan> hu?
<evert> like kde-base etc
<evert> strange stuff
<octan> foot, ahh you need to install unzip . to decompress that file
<foot> ok is that with adept?
<octan> foot look for unzip in synaptic
<abattoir> evert: could you pastebin the 'sudo apt-get update' run ?
<evert> ok
<foot> octan: I dont think I have sybaptin
<octan> synaptic
<BluesKaj> can i edit the grub menu in the cmd line ?
<octan> not sybaptin
<abattoir> BluesKaj:sure
<intelikey> bug !
<octan> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<abattoir> BluesKaj: 'sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst' for eg.
<intelikey> lot of kde packages use full path in post install/remove scripts     /usr/sbin/update-alternatives
<intelikey> but update-alternatives is in /usr/bin  not /usr/sbin    at least on this system.
<BluesKaj> eeeew...no list , just "command"
<evert> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20099 , it are both update and upgrade ...
<anil> apt-get is great
<abattoir> evert: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<abattoir> evert: see if that does the trick
<evert> i'll try it
<intelikey> someone do a  'which update-alternatives'   for me and see if it's /usr/bin  or /usr/sbin  please.
<evert> now he is updating packages like kde etc :)
<evert> thx
<evert> again a 80Mb download :(
<mth`MAW> some who can explain me the phenomena with filetransfer in jabber (kopete as client) by using a proxy-jid?
<intelikey> evert mine was 90m   and i'm on dialup....
<intelikey> someone ?
<intelikey> come on folks   anyone can do that...
<intelikey> someone do a  'which update-alternatives'   for me and see if it's /usr/bin  or /usr/sbin  please.
<evert> ??
<intelikey> which update-alternatives
<foot> octan: alright, do I get for kubuntu the debian or the bzr?
<abattoir> intelikey: /usr/sbin
<intelikey> abattoir so on some systems that would not error out... ok thanks
<IlToNtO> for install skype in 64bit kubuntu there is a procedure??
<intelikey> but it should still rely on the path veriable for such things rather than specifying the full path.
<UQlev> IlToNtO: seems only for 32bit version
<evert> do i have to reboot when i dit the distro-upgrade?
<octan> foot, ? for what?
<abattoir> evert: it is generally recommended that you restart atleast X, after you upgrade KDE
<Healot> 32-bit skype can be installed on 64-bit distro using chroot or with "linux32"
<Healot> !info linxu32
<ubotu> Package linxu32 does not exist in dapper
<evert> so a complete reboot isn't needed to use all the updates ?
<Healot> !info linux32
<ubotu> linux32: Wrapper to set the execution domain. In repository main, is extra. Version 1-3 (dapper), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<abattoir> Healot: nvm, he left :(
<octan> just do sudo apt-get install synaptic in concole then start up synaptic and search for unzip ,install it and use it to decompress the firmaware file for your card
<evert> going to restart x , brb (and already thanks for all the help you guys gave me :) )
<foot> octan: unzip
<octan> foot, next is to cd into the extracted ivtv file
<intelikey> evert be advised that some people have also reported loosing the panel after that upgrade.  you can (i'm not telling to) reset your kde configuration with  "rm -r ~/.kde* "  from the console   if you need too.
<intelikey> too late.
<foot> octan: huh?
<intelikey> oh well i tried.
<octan> foot how long you have used linux again?
<foot> octan: what time is it?  I started yesterday at noon and gave up for bed at midnight
<evert> back
<evert> damned , with the upgrade , the (nice) fonts are screwed up :( ...
<octan>  do you think this is a good way to learn about it :P installing a 3rd party driver with firmware for the kernel :P which must be done by hand in this case
<intelikey> evert i tried to say before you left...
<intelikey> evert be advised that some people have also reported loosing the panel after that upgrade.  you can (i'm not telling to) reset your kde configuration with  "rm -r ~/.kde* "  from the console   if you need too.
<evert> but for the rest it's ok
<evert> what's the default font , so i can get the old font back :)
<Jucato> upgrade to KDE 3.5.4? my media:/ is broken after the upgrade
<evert> i still can get in the 'system settings' menu .. ?
<foot> octan: I never said I thought it all thru first, but we do want to use the comp for the tv and movies. it is a small house
<octan> foot, extract both file in seperat dirs in your /home/foot/Ivtv/
<Jucato> I think the default fonts are from the DejaVu Sans group
<octan> thouse 2 you just downloade..
<evert> so i have to reset the kde config with 'rm -r ~/.kde* ?
<octan> not synaptic & unzip :P
<octan> evert, to reset just remove the hole dir
<evert> do i loose the upgrade then ?
<evert> or just the settings ?
<Jucato> AFAIK, deleting ~/.kde will also delete e-mails, logs, etc. unless you have configured them to be saved somewhere else
<octan> evert, no its just where your local configs are located
<evert> it's a new install from this morning , so i'll not loose mails etc
<evert> ok i'll do it
<Jucato> ok. thengo for it! :-D
<Jucato> and Good Luck
<octan> Jucato, thats a possebility :)
<evert> did it
<evert> what now ?
<Jucato> log out and log back in, I guess
<evert> k
<_Dyl_> What is a good video editing program for Linux?
<octan> kino?
<_Dyl_> I just want to take one video, and then split it into smaller ones
<_Dyl_> but, isn't kino only for DV video?
<evert> ok
<evert> thanks , my fonts are back again ok :)
<evert> you guys are really nice and good :D
<Jucato> goody goody!
<foot> oc is there a package version of unzip?
<octan> _Dyl_,
<octan> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<evert> could it be that i lost my amarok music lists ?
<octan> yes
<evert> ok
<octan> that you have
<octan> :P
<evert> that's not a big problem lol
<Jucato> evert: uhuh @_@
<octan> its a kde app it stores its config in /.kde :P
<evert> this installation is getting 'finetuned' for my wishes :)
<_Dyl_> Octan, is Cinelerra in repositiorys? Or will I have to compile from source?
<evert> still need a nice IDE for c++
<evert> and a nice chat program (like wengo :p)
<octan> <_Dyl_> why dont you try to searc for it?
<Jucato> evert: KDevelop for programming
<insanekane> evert: KDevelop ?
<evert> ok i'll try Kdevelop
<blob1> hello
<octan> <Jucato> thats only the 1/2 truth :P its a programmer interface
<octan> to be correct
<octan> ide
<Jucato> ehehe... didn't have time to type the whole thing
<octan> :P
<evert> integrated development environment ?
<octan> yes
<Jucato> but he was looking for an IDE... so I answered directly
<insanekane> hello blob1
<evert> what do i need more then ?
<evert> probably the gc++ compiler ?
<octan> a gcc compiler?
<Hagus> Is it treason to try SUSE?  I have tried kubuntu but ultimately, even after several reinstallations, it would not let me update via adept or any other way.  So, I have abandoned it in favour of SUSE.  I appreciate the help that I was given here and am sorry that despite the friendly and paintstakingly helpful patience that I was shown, I felt sufficiently frustrated to try another flavour instead.
<blob1> some body is talktnc
<octan> evert, and some qt stuff
<Jucato> Hagus: it's treason to try XP. :-p
<Hagus> Well, I still have xp to fall back on :)
* crrj hides his dual-boot setup
<Jucato> Hagus: have you tried MEPIS? it's also very close to Kubuntu
* Jucato looks at his Triple boot setup @_@
<Dr_Willis> Hagus,  you are saying that networking dident work at all?
<insanekane> evert: get build-essential
<Dr_Willis> Hagus,  or just updating dident work?
<Hagus> I have seen it on a cover disk but did not buy it - but SUSE seems to work fine this time.  Last time I tried it was on a different computer and it would not work for me then :( My experience of linux is not terriby encouraging - I sometimes wonder why I persist with it :)  However, I like its directness.
<Hagus> Networking worked for me, Dr_Willis :)
<insanekane> Hagus: directness ?
<Dr_Willis> Hagus,  sounds ti me like the servers may of been down, or your sources.list got messed up.
<Hagus> I feel more in touch with the computer rather than being held at several layers of graphics away from it, insanekane :)
<Jucato> Hagus: just be careful and try to get openSUSE 10.1, and not just 10, or else you will be experiencing more problems that what you encountered here
<evert> insanekane : sudo apt-get build-essential won't work ?
<Hagus> My sources.list did get messed up but there were failures to connect to repositories.
<Dr_Willis> the repo servers have been having a hard time on and off for the last few weeks.
<Dr_Willis> often it takes me 4 tries to get all the updates
<Hagus> I was stuck with an adept which told me everything was installed and unupdatable.
<octan> Dr_Willis, more ones are needed :P
<Dr_Willis> octan,  yea. they need bittorrent like update repos!
<Dr_Willis> thats a scary idea.. but the MMORPGs are doing that
<Dr_Willis> Hagus,  thats when you go to the shell :P
<Hagus> Jucato - I have started off with 10.0 but I have asked it to upgrade everything online from the outset.
<octan> Dr_Willis, yes thats a good iead, but its securety risk imo
<Hagus> I tried kdesu and sudo, Dr_Willis, but to no avail.
<Hagus> I had done something that got the whole thing locked.
<Hagus> Even after a reinstallation, it would not let me fix it.
<octan> Dr_Willis, making a upgraded.img on a p2p netword : scary. :P
<evert> when i trie to compile something with KDevelop i get the following error : make: aclocal: Opdracht niet gevonden
<Hagus> My wife is convinced that after a few days of SUSE I shall break it too :)
<Dr_Willis> octan,  :)  the game companise seem to get away with it.
<Dr_Willis> octan,  of course if all the pc's on my linux lan shared the same updates that one downloaded - it would save me some time.
<octan> lol
<Dr_Willis> I need to put /var/cache/apt (or whatever) on a nfs share
<octan> Dr_Willis, indeed.
<Hagus> Anyway, as I said, I appreciated the friendship and help that I received here and felt that it would be wrong of me just to disappear.  I hope to keep coming back if that is ok :)
<evert> i have to go , cya ... really thanks for all the help you all gave to me the newbe :)
<evert> if you're in belgium i'll give you a beer lol
<Dr_Willis> QUitter! :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> Windows Answer ---> reformat/reinstall
<Hagus> lol
<octan> Dr_Willis, you know you can make a script thats a makes a torrent.img of your /var/cache/apt/ each time you have had a upgrade.
<Hagus> Oddly enough my SUSE told me that I was running a 64 bit system whereas it is only a 32 bit system (i think).
<octan> that will save you some time
<Kr[4] t05> I'm back.
<octan> just setup a cssh "cluster" session on your lan
<foot> octan:  alright, I know that I am a pain being so new and cutting my teeth on such a big bite, but...  did clicking on the hyperlink on the unzip page download the file or just open it for me to look at?
<octan> foot, go back and right click on it instead
<foot> octan: and then?
<octan> save as.. put it in you /home/foot/ dir
<octan> or copy.. i dont know what you are using
<foot> octan: alright. next?
<octan> go to that dir
<octan> right click on it again
<octan> select decompress
<octan> erm.. exrtact
<octan> btw what version of the kernel are you running?
<|lostbyte|> HAy ! guys...
<octan> howdy
<foot> octan:  I dont know where to look for that  info
<|lostbyte|> foot, uname -r
<foot> octan: 2.6.15-23-386
<foot> octan: I have synaptic on my computer, now how do I open it?
<Dr_Willis> type sudo synaptic at a shell :) is one way
<octan> foot, ehh. realy you should read the kubuntu documentations. ++ more
<foot> octan: you mean the kubuntu help logs
<woodstock_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<oliver> hi all
<octan> foot, the stuff you are about to do is noob++ stuff. meaning in windows. verry andvanec user :P it took me 2 days getting my pvr 500 to work.
<oliver> i am new to kubuntu-dapper (just switched from Fedora) and i need help with libxine-extracodecs ....
<octan> but i have 2 tuners :P
<octan> foot, go here  http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ivtv/stable/
<Healot> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<octan> foot, if you read the changelogs on that site
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<octan> foot, you'll see that 0.7,0 doesnt compile with your kernel
<trip> Anyone having issues with apps after recent updates? Like fonts not showing up clearly and sections of text only showing up on mouseover...
<octan> foot, so need 0.6.3
<trip> I suspect the issue has to do with gtk
<oliver> i don't even see the package in snaptic, although the sources a activated ...
<octan> its called synaptic not snaptix
<foot> octan: which program wont compile with my kernal?
<oliver> octan:sorry
<octan> foot, ivtv-0.7.0.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.57.8ubuntu11 (dapper), package size 1011 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<foot> octan: so i need0.6.3 got it
<octan> extract it in you /home/foot/ivtv dir
<foot> octan: and I extract to...ok
<octan> open cli
<andriijas> how do i make all sounds go to my usb headset except from music in amarok?
<octan> foot, thats "console"
<foot> octan:  instaed of program
<anil> how do i change the k menu font size?
<andriijas> anil: system settings appearence
* octan layis down and cry
<octan> -i
<foot> octan: where should synaptic be located to enable it to work?
<octan> foot what?
<anil> i changed the fonts, but it doesn't change the menu
<insanekane> andriijas: you can probably do that using arts in some way
<scast> !freesource
<ubotu> I know nothing about freesource - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<scast> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<scast> lol
<andriijas> insanekane: maybe. how do i just change the default soundcard?
<foot> octan: I downloaded and extracted synaptic. now in order to use it I have to be able to open it. *here is a hanky* so,  what or where is the apropriet place to have the file stored as right now I cannot open it
<trip> ugh
<octan> ??
<nalioth> foot: downloaded? synaptic should be on the system by default
<oliver> so how can i get the correct package libxine-extracodecs, if it won't show up in synaptic
<octan> foot i didnt tell you to downloade synaptic.. i tould you to do sudo apt-get install synaptic
<insanekane> andriijas: no idea :)
<foot> octan: oh
<nalioth> octan: synaptic should be on the system by default
<nalioth> no wait
<nalioth> why is adept not working?
<foot> ocE: Invalid operation synaptictan:
<nalioth> foot: why is adept not working?
<foot> it is.
<nalioth> why are you messing about with synaptic, then?
<nalioth> !tell foot about repos
<nalioth> foot: read your PM and enable universe and multiverse
<Healot> on Kubuntu the apt front end is "adept"
<foot> already did, yesterday
<octan> you guys are making him confused now :P
<nalioth> !tell foot about restricted
<octan> !tell me about boobs
<ubotu> I know nothing about boobs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<octan> :P
<foot> all componints in the repository manager are enabled
<octan> foot, i tould you to open konsole
<nalioth> foot: if you mind your spelling, libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse
<foot> octan: I have it open
<ryanakca> George: how did it go?
<George> ryanakca: hah. hahaha. hah.
* ryanakca gulps
<octan> foot i tould you to cd into the dir wher you extracted the ivtv file
<oliver> pls, help,  how can i get the correct package libxine-extracodecs, if it won't show up in synaptic (universe,multiverse dapper backports)
<ryanakca> oliver: pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list please
<Hawkwind> oliver: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<foot> octan: say agin please.?
<oliver> Hawkwind: won't work
<octan> foot i tould you to cd into the dir wher you extracted the ivtv file
<Hawkwind> oliver: Then you need to enable the correct repos
<octan> foot cd /home/foot/ivtv/ivtv-0.6.3
<Hawkwind> oliver: It's in multiverse
<foot> octan:  put that in the konsole promt?
<octan> something like that
<foot> nalioth:  I pasted and got nothing in adept
<andriijas> whats the keyboard shortcut for katapult?
<lindo_ferretti> hi all
<trappist> andriijas: alt-space by default
<nalioth> !tell foot about pastebin
<lindo_ferretti> i have problems about gnome...could anyone help me?
<oliver> Hawkwind: its activated in Synaptic (http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  dapper-backports  main restricted universe multiverse )
<trappist> lindo_ferretti: you'll have better luck in #ubuntu
<nalioth> foot: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin please?
<Dr_Willis> heh
<octan> whats katapult goof  for?
<octan> *good
<Dr_Willis> lunnching thangs
<foot> nalioth: yes, if I had permission "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ryanakca> George: I take it it didn't got so well?
<octan> Dr_Willis well it suxz
<octan> :P
<trappist> foot: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryanakca> foot: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<lindo_ferretti> i use kubuntu and xubuntu , i tried to install gnome but it doesn't run
<nalioth> foot: kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryanakca> lindo_ferretti: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lindo_ferretti> already done many times....
<Dr_Willis> :_
<Dr_Willis> and......
<octan> trappist, & ryanakca ,, foot wants ivtv modules installed. your making him confused
<ryanakca> lindo_ferretti: then you just need to select the session "GNOME" from the kdm menu (when you logout
<George> ryanakca: er, I've just reinstalled dapper
<lindo_ferretti> already done many times...it crashes
<ryanakca> lindo_ferretti: what are the errors?
<Dr_Willis> see - NOW we are getting to the  actual problem. :P
<lindo_ferretti> i tried using kdm gdm xdm wdm
<foot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20106
<lindo_ferretti> i don't know the errors cause it crashes
<foot> all I want today is to be able to watch an f'n movie tonight with my girlfriend.
<foot> :p}
<|lostbyte|> foot, Rent one.. :P
<Dr_Willis> as a test -  kill the kdm service. login at the console, edit the .xinitrc make it have 1 line   'gnome-session' then try startx. and see if theres any errors shown
<foot> no tv, only computer
<lindo_ferretti> i try
<ryanakca> foot: you have a dvd drive on your computer?
<foot> no
<Dr_Willis> also you may want to install/use irssi for a console irc client - so ya can chat in here and test out X
<ryanakca> foot: then where are you getting the movie?
<foot> but I do have cabe going into the wintv-pvr 150 card and am trying to make it work
<oliver> Hawkwind: SOLVED: i had to manually add multiverse in sources.list, it was not an option in Synaptic (backports multiverse was wrong)
<excitatory> quick question, i just ran a dpkg update, and i got the following warning/error:  Failed to fetch file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository/dists/apt-build/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  File not found
<ryanakca> lindo_ferretti: yeah, go ctrl-alt-f1, and run irssi, and then go back to X with ctrl-alt-f7... and back to irssi with ctrl-alt-f1, and etc
<ryanakca> excitatory: go "sudo apt-get update" instead
<oliver> Hawkwind: amarok is playing MP3s !!!!, iam happy again
<Hawkwind> oliver: Glad to hear it :)
<excitatory> ryanakca: that's the error i get from doing that exact command.
<ryanakca> excitatory: can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<excitatory> ryanakca: sure, one moment..
<oliver> ok i'll have a break, see u later
<ryanakca> foot: ok, and are you trying to install something threw apt?
<excitatory> ryanakca: whoa.. never mind.. found the problem.. there was an apt-build line at the top for some reason.. not quite sure why..
<ryanakca> excitatory: lol, :D
* excitatory wonders if some other app did that..?
<foot> ryanakca:  yes. I was following a step by step guide
<ryanakca> excitatory: automatix? (I've never really used it...but heard it messed with things)
<ryanakca> foot: and what package are you trying to install?
<foot> http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
<excitatory> ryanakca: nah.. i generally don't mess with 'automatic' things like that and easyubuntu.. i'm too worried they're doing something in a way i don't prefer..  neurotic like that, i am.
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<nalioth> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ryanakca> excitatory: lol :)
<zered> hi everybody
<rosh1182> how do I make sure ivman is actually running?
<foot> ryanakca: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20109
<ryanakca> foot: what package are you trying to install?
<zered> I don't know if I can ask for help about smb4k in kubunut here ? I had'nt problem with mandriva before
<ryanakca> rosh1182: ps aux | grep ivman
<Dr_Willis> zered,  you just did. :P whats the problem?
<Dr_Willis> i can guess the answer now. :P
<Dr_Willis> the suid bits are not set on the smbmount and smbumount commands by default. :P
<foot> ryanakca: as far as I know...  even know any more. octan was trying to help me do it differently but I was having trouble understanding what he ment. I am still VERY green at this
<ryanakca> foot: what package are you trying to install at the moment?
<ryanakca> foot: what goes wrong... why doesn't the howto work?
<foot> ./ivtvfwextract.pl pvr_1.18.21.22254_inf.zip
<zered> Dr_Willis: Hi. I have a file server in my lan. When I mount my share drive it mount and umount in the same time. Where can I find log ?
<aliasfred> foot: they seems good on readable names :)
<Dr_Willis> zered,  huh. that made no sence.
<ryanakca> foot: and what happens...
<zered> Dr_Willis: in smb4k windows I see feww second the icon of mounted drive and it disappear
<foot> ryanakca: bash: ./ivtvfwextract.pl: No such file or directory
<zered> I hope I am clear
<ryanakca> foot: can you read this please: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Dr_Willis> zered,  sounds like its failing to mount
<ryanakca> foot: ok... are you in the directory that contains ivtvfwextract.pl
<Dr_Willis> zered,  run smb4k from a terminal and see if any errors are showing up.
<aliasfred> Dr_Willis: zered: i think zered want to see samba log
<Dr_Willis> aliasfred,  yea - but smb4k last i checked - was miss-setup - where the smbmnt and smbumnt commands were not set suid like they needed to be.
<unix_infidel> *nod*
<foot> ryanakca: ok so I am in that directory. so it had already been extracted and I can move on to the next fase?
<toxicfume> hi all
<unix_infidel> i think SCP is simpler than smb for most things.
<zered> aliasfred: Hi. I don't know if it's a samba or smb4k problem.
<Dr_Willis> ive been using that FUSE samba thing for  a bit - its niceer in ways :P
<toxicfume> where is the file that stores the URL of the repositories stored in Kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: fuse?
<Dr_Willis> but tehers a scp fuse thing also
<zered> Dr_Willis: When I launch from konsole I have smb4k and the prompt is available in Konsole
<Dr_Willis> File System in User Space
<Dr_Willis> lots of neat tricks it can do.
<Dr_Willis> zered,  now try to mount the share.
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: file system in user space?
<|lostbyte|> tomsku, /etc/apt/source.list
<Dr_Willis> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Dr_Willis> !info fuse
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in dapper
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> !search fuse
<ubotu> Found: windowsdrives, fuse, adept crash fix
<unix_infidel> ahhh, ntfs writing.
<superman007> would it be possible to install kubuntu on a second partition.. and only boot to that partition with a cd? (I dont want to write over the mbr or anything).. so that it looks like windows is the only os on the pc
<ryanakca> foot: my best guess is to start from square one and follow the instructions... you shouldn't get any problems... who knows... you might of inadvertedly done the same thing twice or forgotten something
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FUSE_(Linux)
<Dr_Willis> it can do much MORE then ntfs writing
<Dr_Willis> thats whats annoying about the bot factoids
<zered> Dr_Willis: it ask for "password"
<toxicfume> where is the file that stores the URL of the repositories stored in Kubuntu?
<zered> But I have configure to use sudo
<superman007> toxicfume probably /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> zered,   you are trying to mount  a windows xp share? or a linux share?
<Dr_Willis> zered,  you proberly also need to set what user for smb4k to be logging into the shares as.
<unix_infidel> zered: yea, it prompts me fora username password just to authenticate to a workgroup.
<unix_infidel> but even if i type in the right one...it still does that.
<zered> Dr_Willis: but before it was ok under mandriva. In samba it's configure to be accessible for everyone on the lan
<foot> ryanakca: I did indeed have a few of those problems, also the guide is not completly correct in a couple of commands. this has been overcome so far. thank you for giving me the link on how to ask good questions.
<Dr_Willis> zered,  theres a dozen things mandriva could have set different...
<Dr_Willis> its trying to login as root user if you ran it with sudo - is my guess.
<Dr_Willis> and that may be dissallowed.
<ryanakca> foot: np, and good luck :)
<zered> Dr_Willis: ;-) I see that evryday
<foot> ryanakca: I do fall into the catagory of just using the comp as a tool. and I have dove into a dificult at best, so I hear, thing to accomplish. thank you for your time and brain
<zered> Dr_Willis: I disabled sudo ans I have this :
<zered> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<zered> smbmnt failed: 1
<DaSkreech> OK So the Update I just got is the .oh release?
<unix_infidel> zered: like he said, the suid is incorrectly set for those binaries.
<Dr_Willis> zered,  thats what i said at the VERY start. :P
<zered> unix_infidel: Hi. You mean the rights for smb4k or samba ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu has smbmnt and smbunmnt not set suid.
<Dr_Willis> i always set those :) guess its a bit of a security issue however
<unix_infidel> the suid.
<unix_infidel> i think nautilus manages them automagically though.
<superman007> Can anyone help? I want to install kubuntu on my windows computer, But only boot with a cd
<zered> unix_infidel: If i understand that, i guess I have to set suid for smb4k application ?
<unix_infidel> zered: yea/
<Admiral_Chicago> superman007, wait you want to install kubuntu or just use a CD
<zered> unix_infidel: ok I try it
<superman007> Admiral_Chicago. I want to install kubuntu on a second partition but boot to that partition with a cd
<superman007> Admiral_Chicago.. that way there is no boot loader on the hdd
<Dr_Willis>  sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt  and    sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount    are the 2 commands i always got to use to get smb4k working right for me.
<Admiral_Chicago> superman007, hmm, i know there is a way to do that, but I don't know how...
<toxicfume> On this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, you have an option to select "Packages" and "Sources". What are the "Sources"? Are they source codes or what?
<DaSkreech> superman007: repeat that? You want to install Kubuntu but not be able to boot to it?
<superman007> toxicfume. yeah source code
<superman007> DaSkreech. I want to boot to it from a cd
<toxicfume> superman007: that means if i dont do any development, i wouldn't need them right?
<DaSkreech> superman007: Then use the Desktop Cd
<neuron> hello
<superman007> DaSkreech. So if I install it without a boot loader and without overwriting the mbr.. I can boot to it with the install cd?
<DaSkreech> superman007: Why would you want it to do that?
<neuron> ive just installed teamspeak, and i got some problems
<neuron> i cant hear any of my friends speaking
<draik> superman007, why don't you want to change your mbr?
<superman007> DaSkreech. Because its a company owned laptop and other people will be using it
<DaSkreech> superman007: So make the default OS Windows
<uwo> does an1 know how katapult chooses which apps can be launched through it and which not? (i can't launch amule through it, althought it is installed)
<DaSkreech> They probably won't even know
<DaSkreech> uwo: I think it has to be in your kmenu
<unix_infidel> superman007: you can burn a cd to be the bootstrap.
<draik> and change the default wait time from 10 sec to about 2-3
<unix_infidel> sort of like a bootdisk that hands over the computer to the linux OS
<DaSkreech> uwo: And if you just installed it you have to kill katapult and reopen it. It indexes on startup
<superman007> unix_infidel. Are there any insturctions on doing that for kubuntu?
<toxicfume> DaSkreech: can you help me? I just have a very basic question
<coachj> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<unix_infidel> superman007: google, there's tons of literature on it.
<uwo> DaSkreech: tnx
<DaSkreech> toxicfume: No Idea
<zered> Hey folks, it's ok for me. I've found it : http://www.debuntu.org/2006/05/31/58-how-to-smbfs-smbmnt-must-be-installed-suid-root/
<superman007> unix_infidel. What should I google for? creating a bootstrap cd?
<zered> thanx for help about suid ! Thanx so much
<DaSkreech> toxicfume: I'm basically a basic guy :)
<toxicfume> hehe okay
<toxicfume> anyone else?
<DaSkreech> !ask > toxicfume
<Dr_Willis> WAS there a question? :P
<toxicfume> DaSkreech: I already did that
<DaSkreech> superman007: Why don't you just make Windows the default OS then everyone will just boot it up straight into windows
<DaSkreech> Then try again :-) I didn't see it :)
<toxicfume> <toxicfume> On this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, you have an option to select "Packages" and "Sources". What are the "Sources"? Are they source codes or what?
<superman007> DaSkreech. because there is that small chance they could hit the down arrow key or something
<Dr_Willis> I really think they need to make windows the first entry. :P sadly.
<zered> Haaaa ! It's mounted but i see nothing in folder !!!!
<uwo> one more q: is it possible to "index" katapult? (to get to firefox i have to type F I R E F O X _ W, as before I have "firefox central" as the option)
<draik> superman007, change the wait time to about 2 or 3 seconds
<eeos> hi there. I would like to use qt4 along with qt3 on kubuntu 606
<RogueX> Hello everyone
<DaSkreech> toxicfume: Ah yes. They are the sources
<RogueX> Does anyone know where Kjots stores it's data?  I want to back it up.
<toxicfume> DaSkreech: ah okay, in that case, if i dont do any development, i wouldn't need them right?
<DaSkreech> You can apt-get the source code for a program. If you are never going to do that don't bother to add those
<superman007> toxicfume. no you dont need them
<DaSkreech> toxicfume: That's a safe assumption
<toxicfume> DaSkreech: thanks, that's all i wanted to know :)
<DaSkreech> Thanks I'll be here tilll lunch!
<toxicfume> okay, i'll probably bother you again then :P
<Dr_Willis> hmm... k3b can burn .Bin/Cue  cant it?
<Dr_Willis> !cue
<ubotu> I know nothing about cue - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> toxicfume: Please do :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_Willis, you can use bchunk to make an iso out of bin/cu
<Admiral_Chicago> cue
<Dr_Willis> yea - but i sware i used just k3b once for the burning job
<Dr_Willis> not sure if k3b called bchunk or not
<Admiral_Chicago> no its a package
<superman007> k3b is just a frontend to cdrecord
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo a sudo apt=get install bchunk and then run bchunk from commandline
<coachj> is ir as complicated as it sounds to get 3d working on ati cards?
<Dr_Willis> trivial
<Dr_Willis> lol
<coachj> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<coachj> try that for K3b
<coachj>  is it as complicated as it sounds to get 3d working on ati cards?
<dev_> ##debian
<eeos> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<eeos> !qt4
<ubotu> I know nothing about qt4 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eeos> !qtdesigner
<ubotu> I know nothing about qtdesigner - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jkeel> why would Adept be telling me that it can't apply changes when I try to upgrade from the default KDE from the install CD to the newest kde 3.5.4 (using the kubuntu.org repo as listed on the website)?
<jkeel> anyone else having this problem? ^
<Dr_Willis> let me try. :P
<coachj> I had no problem with it.
<Dr_Willis> whats the sources.list line you are using?
<grothesk> jkeel: Use CLI.
<jkeel> Dr_Willis: deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu dapper main
<jkeel> grotesk: I tried. lemme do it again and tell you what it said to me
<grothesk> Then you will may be see that there are some pachages being held back.
<anil> is it possible to install kernel 2.6.17 right now?
<jkeel> anil: I'm wondering the same thing..
<jkeel> grothesk: some pkgs are being held back... kdeaddons, artwork, pim, utils, sdk. What do I need to do to correct it?
<anil> it apparently fixes some issue with my laptop..
<jkeel> anil: mine too.. PB G4 12"
<anil> hmmm
<jkeel> grothesk: the specific msg from apt-get is 'The following packages have unmet deps'
<grothesk> jkeel: start wiht 'sudo apt-get install package1 package2
<jkeel> grothesk: why do all that? Shouldn't this "just work"?
<mig_> what's the best graphical application for taking care of partitions?
<Dr_Willis> gparted,qtparted
<Dr_Willis> depends on what ya mean by 'taking care of.'
<grothesk> jkeel: Some packages are renamed.
<mig_> er. manage - I have some unpartitioned space I need to use
<grothesk> kdelibs-data iirc.
<zered> good bye, i have to eat
<Dr_Willis> darn them for renaming packages! :P
<mig_> :)
<jkeel> grothesk: now I get more errors. 'Depends: kaddressbook-plugins >=3.5.4 but is not going to be installed'
<grothesk> jkeel: Which package do you try to install?
<jkeel> grothesk: I guess just try apt-get'ting all those packages independently?
<jkeel> grothesk: kde
<jkeel> the meta-pkg
<mads> hi
<grothesk> Yes, you need to install them independently.
<grothesk> kde-meta-pkg is broken afterwards I guess.
<jkeel> broken afterwards?
<soulrider> hey everyone
<grothesk> jkeel: kde-meta-pkg is not installable in kde 3.5.4.
<neuron> have any of you got teamspeak installed and working?
<grothesk> Why should it... It's just a meta-pkg.
<Dr_Willis> well installing/upgrading 141 packages... :P
<jkeel> anil: did you find an answer about getting 2.6.17 installed?
<anil> well i haven't looked for it yet...
<anil> let me search
<harmental> is qtparted a option to play around with ntfs and ext2/3 partitions?
<harmental> i mean a GOOD option...
<Dr_Willis> its a front end to parted.. it can resize ntfs i think
<Dr_Willis> but its best to backup/defrag/scandisk the ntfs befor and after using the tools on it
* unix_infidel hates qtparted with  passion.
<harmental> so...it doesnt replace partition magic?
<jkeel> unix_infidel: know anything better?
<harmental> unix_infidel: whats your story?
<unix_infidel> harmental: 160GB of data gone in a matter of seconds.
<unix_infidel> i keep backups....they are like diapers.
<DaSkreech> How do  I get a change log from apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> I make it a point to never use partition magic any more. :) after it screwed up on me totally.
<unix_infidel> jkeel: plain ole parted or cfdisk.
<neuron> ave any of you made teamspeak to work?
<harmental> unix_infidel: ok...that was for the ntfs partition? or all of them??
<Dr_Willis> for my needs parted/qtparted/gparted does everything that Partition magic does. and better in many ways
<harmental> Dr_Willis: have you tried it over nfts?
<neuron_> have any of you made teamspeak to work?
<Dr_Willis> Ive used qt_parted to resize/shrink ntfs file systems befor
<unix_infidel> same....
<unix_infidel> it works fine...i just make sure you have backups and their respective scripts handy
<harmental> Dr_Willis: i wanna do that!
<Dr_Willis> harmental,  there ya go then. :P
<harmental> i dont care much for the data on the ntfs partition....so wont backup....but it would really bother me to loose ext2 / 3 data...
<jkeel> anil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657
<jkeel> anil: look good ^
<anil> hmm google threw up bug reports
<oklinux> any one use google earth in linux ?
<Dr_Willis> Hard drives can die at any time... anything not backed up :) even NOW as we speak.. is data at risk.
<jkeel> oklinux: sometimes
<Dr_Willis> ive lerned that the hard way.
<oklinux> what kind of video card do you need to make it work jkeel ?
* Brasse is listening to  On the Turning Away - Winamp *** 53. 10. On the Turning Away
<jkeel> oklinux: the online version, no the downloaded client. sorry :)
<oklinux>  hello Dr_willis long time no see
<anil> oklinux: it wokred fine on my FX5200
<jkeel> oklinux: but my friend uses it, and he's got an ATI Radeon card on a laptop
<jkeel> or maybe not radeon, but some ati card
<Dr_Willis> hi oklinux .
<Dr_Willis> oklinux,  been on dayshift for a week. :P
<oklinux> I just got a regular video card nothing special
<oklinux> I need to change video card
<harmental> resize option for ntfs is greyed....
<harmental> why is that?
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: I have used google earth on linux (if you install it with sudo it runs once as root and you have to delete .googlearth (I think it is) before you can run it as a user
<jkeel> harmental: possibly you don't have ntfs tools installed to do ntfs resizing?
* Dr_Willis does not have esp.. but would have to guess it coule because theres no space to resize it to. or you dident defrag it first.. or what jkeel  said.. or the disk is mounted
<harmental> jkeel: ok...didnt know that....
<Dr_Willis> h3sp4wn,  never ran it as a root. :P heh.
<harmental> ill check...
<harmental> am i a looking for a particular package?
<Dr_Willis> I always use the various parted-enabled live cd's to redo my drives.
<Dr_Willis> i find it safer that way :P
<steveire> Has anyone had shipit cds sent to germany and how long might it take?
<DaSkreech> How do  I get a change log for a package from apt-get?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Just use apt-listchanges
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Thanks
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Is that apt-list or apt-get list?
<harmental> one more thing....has anybody tried to resize a VISTA ntfs partition with linux?
<harmental> that would kinda extreme
<jkeel> harmental: is there a difference between VISTA ntfs and XP ntfs?
<harmental> dont know....
<jkeel> harmental: if VISTA claims it's an ntfs, I doubt it's changed any
<harmental> jkeel: but ive read some spooky stories about messing up with vista...
<jkeel> ah
<jkeel> maybe there are changes, then... you know MS ;)
<harmental> jkeel: me too....but wanted to check if anyone had tried...
<jkeel> harmental: so you're running Vista?
<gnomefreak> anyone have kxdocker working and can give me thier config file
<harmental> dual boot VISTA / KUBUNTU....
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I just have it installed and get the change logs whenever I install a new package I have never actually used it interactively but I think it can be used that way (the executable is apt-listchanges)
<harmental> but dont really use vista....
<jkeel> harmental: anything breaktaking new improvements? :D
<harmental> i gave it a try because i needed matlab....and i though..hey what the heck...lets give good old gates a try...
<harmental> nah.....the "continue" windows are REALLY annoying...
<harmental> now that i got matlab 2006a (for windows!) turning on linux i barely boot on vista
<harmental> grpahics are nice but hungry for resources.....
<harmental> overall...if you set the xp interface you dont really see a big difference....a liiiiiiiiiiiitle bit slower maybe...
<jkeel> heh
<harmental> i wanted to give ms a last opportunity before shutting it up for good.....
<harmental> never coming back....
<jkeel> harmental: yeah, I made that decision a long time ago :)
<jkeel> Win98 era
<harmental> even matlab for windows run faster on linux!
<jkeel> lol
<oklinux> harmental new nick name for windows hasta la vista baby
<excitatory> so i hate adept, and never use it...so i purged the 'adept' package.. but now still, the adept notifier still shows up..  how do i get rid of it?  (see no other adept-related packages)
<harmental> jeje...
<farous> harmental: you run matlab through wine or vimware
<harmental> wine....
<farous> harmental: for this is my main prob matlab
<farous> harmental: which wine and do you have a link for configuration?
<harmental> farous: look at my post at wine database...
<harmental> farous: im phantom...
<harmental> whats your release?
<farous> harmental: i had it running with the old wine when i was running mandrake 9. I can not configure it anymore now
<ubuntu> i have a problem, how can i every start ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex half automatickle
<harmental> farous: are you using 2006a?
<farous> harmental: wine from repos matlab is an od one i think 12 or 13 let me check
<ubuntu> i have a problem, how can i every start ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex half automatickle
<harmental> farous: didnt try R12 nor R13 just 2006a....my wine is 0.9.18
<farous> harmental: will check your post
<harmental> farous: hope it helps!
<farous> thanx you have been more then helpful
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: edit /etc/network/interfaces - in the eth0 section put 'pre-up athtool -s speed 10 duplex half'
<farous> harmental: it is at winehq database right
<harmental> farous: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=49
<farous> thanx :)
<farous> ah you have much newer release then mine :)
<jorge____> hi, can anyone help me?, im trying to modprobe -r bluetooth but it says it is in use, what should i do?
<farous> jorge____: lsmod |grep bluetooth
<farous> see what is using it
<jorge____> farous: ok, thank you i'll do it
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Can You check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20125 for me?
<jorge____> bluetooth       49892 3 l2cap
<jorge____> sudo modprobe -r l2cap ; FATAL: Module l2cap is in use
<jorge____> sudo lsmod | grep l2cap
<jorge____> l2cap    26244 2
<farous> jorge____: do not remove modules that you do not know what they do
<jorge____> bluetooth   49892 3 l2cap
<farous> you have to do a little bit of research
<Shinzetsu>  I see an icon with a lock next to it, how do I unlock that?
<jorge____> farous : ok thanks, lol
<farous> jorge____: is there a specific reason you want to remove it
<farous> normally people are looking for modules not are trying to remove them
<steveire> Shinzetsu: sudo chmod 755 file I guess. could be 777 depends on the file and what you want to do.
<farous> lol i have matlab for linux but it only runs on kernel 2.4 :(
<Shinzetsu> steveire: tried 755 and 777 and its still locked
<draik> Has anyone ever heard of or seen someone put a computer inside of a car on the dash that had Linux and it controlled a few things (car-related)?
<Shinzetsu> wait nevemrind
<steveire> what do you get for that file when you ls -al in that directory?
<trappist> draik: I saw it on tv once.  it was in a black trans-am I think.
<steveire> Shinzetsu: Why never mind?
<trappist> Shinzetsu: don't do 777.
<draik> trappist, that is my dream car... Knight Rider... KITT (Knight Industries Two Thousand)... and it was on sale for $80,000 USD for the original
<Shinzetsu> 1 sec
<natan-> i can't telnet out of port 6000, can anyone give me any ideas why?
<trappist> draik: a bargain!
<Shinzetsu> i try to add a cd drive in wine, i hit apply and ok and when I check the folder I see it with a lock next to it, and when I go back to winecfg its gone
<draik> trappist, I'm accepting donations!!!!
<Shinzetsu> natan-: closed?
<tobberoth> Anyone who can help me with the following fdisk error? "Warning: invalid flag 0x6d42 of partition table 7 will be corrected by w(rite)"
<Shinzetsu> steveire, trappist: i try to add a cd drive in wine, i hit apply and ok and when I check the folder I see it with a lock next to it, and when I go back to winecfg its gone
<steveire> I don't know Shinzetsu. I've never used wine
<Shinzetsu> steveire: hm ok
<Shinzetsu> maybe ill just have to reinstall it
<farous> Shinzetsu: how did you add the cdrom
<Shinzetsu> farous: using winecfg
<Shinzetsu> farous: ill just reinstall
<farous> Shinzetsu: do it manually go to your .wine dir
<farous> cd dosdevices
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Looks like its not working - hmmm (I have used it before but only with debian unstable) - Unfortunately I don't have a box with any varient of ubuntu on it at the moment (waiting for a new harddisk to arrive)
<rosh1182> how do you get ivman running in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> draik: I did It was called route 66  I think
<draik> huh?
<DaSkreech> The Car with Linux in the dasjboard controlling the stuff
<draik> DaSkreech, URL?
<DaSkreech> *shrugs* That was years ago it's probably down now
<syke> hi
<syke> I'm having some trouble running adept after a recent upgrade:
<syke> adept: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6.so.3.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<syke> I've tried manually re-installing dpkg, dselect, apt, etc
<syke> still no dice
<syke> any ideas?
<Truemmel> hi
<DaSkreech> tried reinstalling the package?
<syke> yes. I get this error:
<syke>  adept depends on libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11; however:
<syke>   Package libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 is not installed.
<Truemmel> which irc client do you use
<Truemmel> ?
<syke> uh
<syke> Konversation
<syke> why?
<Truemmel> which is best/easiest. thanks
<Ademan_> yuck, konversation
<Truemmel> me too. first time
<Ademan_> hey does anyone know why clicking on evolution links doesnt open up a browser at that address? is it a problem with gnome's equivalent of the klauncher?
<Johncro13> captain's log: day 4 of chatroom help request.
<harmental> konversation is quite easy....ive tried mirc for windows really cool but dont know if there is a linux version....
<Ademan_> i think mirc is the worst of the IRC clients
<Ademan_> Xchat is my favorite
<Truemmel> konversation seems good. mirc is a mess (complicated)
<ubuntu> Hi! I want to use kubuntu in russian since I try to learn this language. So I chose that language in the installer, but when I run the Live CD, the installation is still in english. So what do I have to do to run it in Russian?
<Johncro13> about to pose question for what seems to be the 10th time.  we are hopeful that a simple and swift answer may appear this time around, but we remain prepared for the worst...
<Ademan_> ubuntu: are you using the install disk or the livecd installer?
<sigg3> trying to install something and get this message:
<sigg3> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<sigg3> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<ubuntu> the live CD
<sigg3> says I need GTK+ 2.6 but I've got 2.8 already:)
<ubuntu> I m not installing it, just run the live cd in live mode
<Truemmel> is ther a way to permanently change the wifi mac adress ?
<Johncro13> hi, everyone, I'm having a simple problem with WPA_Supplicant.  is there anyone here who might be able to help?
<Truemmel> something like ifconfig hw ether x:x:x, but permanent
<Ademan> ubuntu: if you choose russian, kubuntu will be in russian AFTER your install.  But also, in my opinion gnome is more cross-language than kde
<Bazzi> Johncro13: might be, if you ask the actual question
<Johncro13> thankyou, Bazzi.
<Johncro13> when I try to get wpa supplicant up and running as per numerous howto guides, I get a dependancy error stating that libc6 needs to be configured.
<ubuntu> aha. so there is not much I can do. downloading a whole CD (getting ubuntu) here in Russia is quite expensive. I pay per megabyte, no flat rate.
<Truemmel> is there a way to permanently change the wifi mac adress ? rt2500 device
<BluesKaj> I'm looking for a source for Azureus with the all the dependencies included ...the tar.bz2 file doesn't have them
<Bazzi> Johncro13: a-ha can you paste the exact message you get?
<BluesKaj> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Johncro13> sorry, wish I could, but I'm dual-booting and am only able to get online in XP.
<Bazzi> hmmm
<Bazzi> BluesKaj: you mean SWT?
<Johncro13> I can tell you, however, that there is no error code.  It just stated that libc6 needs to be configured.
<sigg3> anyone have any tips?
<anil> i just enabled multiverse but there's no w32codecs
<Bazzi> Johncro13: cannot help you easily with that. maybe a dpkg -r libc6 fixes it, and/or try an aptitude install libc6-dev maybe the headers are just missing
<Johncro13> if I knew what command to run to do just that, I think I'd be sailing smoothly by now.
<AndyGee> hello
<Johncro13> that is possible, bazzi
<Bazzi> best bet is to try those two and come back if it fails..
<Johncro13> however, since all my repos are on the web, would aptitude not work?
<AndyGee> i cant get mp3's to play on this is there a problem?? im sorry but in new to this
<steveire> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.24 paused
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bazzi> Johncro13: don't you have the CD ready?
<AndyGee> ah thanks
<Bazzi> should be on it
<Johncro13> I do. but I didn't see a reference to the cd on sources.list
<Midspeed> hi everybody, i got a question, does anybodyk now of a program called LKL???
<Johncro13> does that not matter?
<Midspeed> hi everybody, i got a question, does anybodyk now of a program called LKL???
<Truemmel> how do i change channels in konversation?
<Bazzi> Johncro13: there should be a reference to it though :(
<ubuntu> LKL is a userspace keylogger that runs under Linux on the x86 architechture. LKL sniffs and logs everything that passes through the hardware keyboard port
<ubuntu> that was directed at Midspeed
<ubuntu> it was among the first five results google gave me
<Johncro13> LKL is a keylogger.
<Midspeed> thanks ubuntu, now can you please tell me if you know how to configure it
<Johncro13> http://www.google.com/search?hs=dTD&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial_s&q=%22LKL%22+linux&btnG=Search
<Midspeed> or how to get it to work
<mightypea> i just ran a search mate, sorry. i'd never heard of it in my life
<Johncro13> Bazzi, I appreciate your help.  I will reboot and try now.
<Midspeed> does anybody here know how to run it or configure it, or make it work?
<BluesKaj> Bazzi, what's SWT ?
<Johncro13> midspeed, I don't think that this is the appropriate chat room for third-party linux programs like that.
<Johncro13> sorry.
<BluesKaj> !SWT
<ubotu> I know nothing about SWT - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mightypea> Is there anyone around that would care to help a complete beginner get wine installed? i tried adding the universe and official winehq reps, but get an error on both
<rosh1182> where are the kernel config files located?
<Johncro13> surely LKL must have its own website and chat rooms.
<Johncro13> mightypea, I might be able to help.
<mightypea> all the results i get upon searching for wine (in synaptic) are the dummies
<Johncro13> are you using dapper repos?
<mightypea> yes
<rosh1182> the ubuntu wiki says in a debian/ARCH directory, but I am not sure where the debian directory is
<Bazzi> BluesKaj: "The" dependency of Azureus.
<mightypea> is it maybe because synaptic isn't listed under the kde suite in adept? is it compatible with kde?
<BluesKaj> ok , where do I find them , Bazzi ?
<Johncro13> mightypea, follow these instructions: http://winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Midspeed> sorry for bothering johncro13, but thanks anyways, i found what i was looking for in some forum
<Midspeed> bye everyone
<Bazzi> BluesKaj: what do you want to do with Azureus? build yourself from source?
<mightypea> I have, and i can't get beyond the first step, because it wont recognise the reps, or at least it states (upon reloading) that it cant find anything
<Johncro13> hmmm....
<mightypea> and i checked the number of avaiable packages in the bottom left corner, and this stays the same
<Johncro13> can you open synaptic now?
<excitatory> i'm having strange dpkg errors when attempting to install anything.  Here is an excerpt of the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20136
<mightypea> will do (it's reinstalling)
<Johncro13> and you refresh every time you go in to manage repos?
<mightypea> i'm there, and i'll try these steps again
<mightypea> yup
<Johncro13> okie dokey.
<Johncro13> goodbye, all.
<excitatory> later
<ubuntu___> hey guys anyone using a mac with kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> just install ,, I dL'd azureus from their site tar.bz2 file and installed or thought I did using the tar xvjf cmd but when i checked in synaptic it wasn't installed , so I tried to from there and i came with missing dependencies
<mightypea> i just get "Could not download all repository indexes" on reloading
<mightypea> "http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found"
<mightypea> might it be because of my 64bit kubuntu?
<ubuntu> I just asked a question about using kubuntu in live mode in russian, which did not work after choosing that language at boot time. I was told it would only work after installing (which I don t want to do). Well, it works fine with French. So there seems to be a PROBLEM with the Russian version.
<BluesKaj> is there an Azureus/java source I can add to the sources list and thereby get it thru adept or synaptic with all the dependencies bundled in
<jkeel> ubuntu___: I am using a Mac
<ubuntu___> im using a mac and installed kubuntu, boot yaboot wouldnt boot kubuntu
<ubuntu___> how can I get it to boot so I can fix yaboot.conf?
<ubuntu___> im using the live cd right now
<nalioth> ubuntu___: at the chime, hold the alt-option key and click on tux
<jkeel> ubuntu___: hmm. Any error msgs about why yaboot wouldn't boot?
<jkeel> nalioth: what does the alt key do?
<excitatory> strange dpkg error that has me quite puzzled: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20136
<nalioth> jkeel: macs do not boot like PCs do.  holding the alt-option key on a mac right after the chime will show you all bootable items and allow you to choose one
<Argail> Hello all
<excitatory> lo
<Argail> I have kubuntu about 24 hours installed and i am trying to make my webcam to work on kopete
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: FYI just in case you wanted to know and didn't: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ubuntu___> no the screen just goes grey
<Argail> it is a Logitech Webcam Chat model
<Argail> I can see it working on settings->devices and it has a better image than on my windows,but i dont have an option on my menus to show it to my friends,any ideas?
<nalioth> ubuntu___: give it a minute or two
<ubuntu___> yaboot is there but pressing l for linux wont
<ubuntu___> I think the partition is setup wrong
<ubuntu___> in yaboot.conf
<excitatory> Argail: #kopete is probably the best place to ask, but perhaps someone can help here..
<ubuntu___> I was hoping I could fix it from the live cd
<mightypea> TheGateKeeper: Oh, i didn't know that, that at least gets rid of the flash problem :D
<mightypea> cheers
<Argail> oh sorry,didnt new there are other rooms,as i said i have Kubuntu(and linux in general)for about 24 hours now :)
<Ireclan> How much should I know about working from the command line?
<mightypea> i think i'll give automatix a go though, that seems to work on 64, AND installs java
<nalioth> mightypea: i'd be careful doing that
<mightypea> Is there much that can go wrong?
<nalioth> !tell mightypea about restricted
<nalioth> mightypea: it can break your box
<alkali> Hey all, I know I'm missing something minor but I transferred music non-root through konqueror and set it in my home folder but trying to play it gives me nothing.  Just skips all the songs.  Will adding users to my fstab for windows do it right?
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: don't use automatrix unless you want to spend time fixing things
<Agios> alkali: missing codecs?
<nalioth> ubuntu___: yes, it is possible to edit the yaboot.conf from the liveCD
<ubuntu___> cool
<alkali> Agios: you're a genius.  I forgot mp3 format wasn't standard
<mightypea> ah, thanks again, guys. It just came up when i ran a search on the ubuntuforums, using the error message synaptic gives me (concerning wine)
<Agios> nah, happened to me too :)
<mightypea> wow, what a sentence, heh
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: if you want your media player to play mp3 etc using the codecs then that also needs to be installed as a 32 bit version too
<ubuntu___> when I click on storage media menu it wont let me mount any of my drives
<ubuntu___> brb
<alkali> Agios: What package did you get?
<mightypea> didn't canonical get a license to include mp3 though? i was surprised it didn't work out of the box
<Agios> I don't remember now.
<mightypea> I'm quite sure i read something about it on osnews
<alkali> Its all good I'll search for it
<alkali> thanks, that would have driven me crazy with permissions :)
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: I use amaroK xine engine & libxine-extracodecs for mp3 etc
<Agios> np
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: also installed w32codecs for good measure too :-)
<mightypea> hang on, are you saying there's a way to play mp3's out of the box using a different rendering engine?
<mightypea> i should probably mention i just started using kubuntu today-ish
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: not 'out of the box' had to install the codecs
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs > mightypea
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodec > mightypea
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodec  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Chris7mas> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mightypea> let's google :D
<mightypea> hahaha. automatix installs it. Is there actually something automatix can do to fry my machine, or rather only linux?
<mightypea> Since my install is an hour old, that wouldn't be too much of an issue. And as for the dodgyness behind the codecs, cant you opt not to install these?
<coachj> which driver should I use to get 3d with the ATI Radon 9000 PRO?
<alkali> One more question before a kernel compile.  I always feel that even though I choose Pentium 4 in the xconfig panel when I make the kernel it always has i386 in the name.  Is it compiling right?
<alkali> coachj: what kernel are you running?
<mightypea> you guys are heroes for wanting to tackle all these questions, btw
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: I don't use automatrix so no idea, all I know is that it causes problems, and people come in here asking for answers, prefer to install one bit at a time so I know what is going on
<coachj> 2.6.15-386
<mightypea> A sensible approach, i guess. Especially if you plan to get up to speed with your os, rather than take the easy way
<KrAsE> Why in kubuntu I can't launch the graphical app's from command line?
<alkali> coachcoacoachj I recommmend using the ati drivers from the website from personal experience and following the guide in the wiki.  Or if you're less brave go the .deb with fglrx which has a walkthrough also.
<alkali> wow, didn't mean for that to happen
<KrAsE> always appear can't open display or similar
<mightypea> I just found a script by kilz as a possible solution for my problem (it's to do with my 64bit kubuntu, it seems), is that a common source of problems?
<coachj> alkai:you mean the ubuntu wiki
<alkali> coachj: yes
<alkali> I can link it if you need me to
<coachj> alkali:the ATI site?
<coachj> yes please
<alkali> coachj: only get the drivers from the ati site.  download I think the 8.27 version.  I'll grab the link for the wiki walkthrough
<KrAsE> in debian for example I haven't never problems whit this...
<KrAsE> :)
<coachj> thank you
<alkali> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<coachj> thaks again
<alkali> not a problem
<obf213> anyone know how to make a simple program in C using kdevelop
<alkali> Does anyone know if you choose the type of processor in xconfig if it compiles it for that Arch specifically?  Like the entire kernel built for p4?
<alkali> I could trial and error it :)
<Ireclan> So, how much should I know about using the command line?
<trappist> Ireclan: the more the better
<trappist> alexicon: yes
<Ireclan> Any good tutorials on using the command line?
<Sanne> Ireclan: did you see this? Next up is the command line: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<KrAsE> ireclan: what is your level of command line?
<Ireclan> I only know about 90% of what the Kubuntu Desktop Guide says.
<brandon_> anybody play enemy territory?
<KrAsE> I start wiht bash on www.tuxfiles.org, very good
<KrAsE> for start
<Ireclan> Specifically, I know "ls", "mkdir", and "cd".
<Ireclan> But that's all I know for sure.
<natan-> where is the x11 setup for disabling port 6000
<KrAsE> see tuxfiles
<draik> Ireclan, here is a link for linux commands http://www.ss64.com/bash/index.html
<fdoving> natan-: in kdmrc, if you use KDM. that would be /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, search for -tcp.
<ben> hey all, I'm having some problems with Openoffice and printing. Here's the problem : When i look in System Settings > Printers all printers just show up nicely. When I try to print from a KDE app it also works. Only Openoffice is giving me some problems since the printers don't show up there. Openoffice only lists the Generic printer
<excitatory> argh.. every time kde mounts a data cd, i can't ever get it to umount or eject.. it always says the device is busy..but as far as i can tell, nothing is using it?  maybe a lost kio-slave?
<ben> excitatory, you could have a look at the process table and see which processes are trying to access your cd. Make sure they are killed before you try to unmount the cd
<Blissex> also use 'lsof' to check that.
<Ireclan> Thankyou, KrAsE.
<rosh1182> does anyone know how to properly set up ivman in kubuntu?
<korgans> no so8nd in wolfensten :(
<korgans> sound *
<Argail> is there something similar to the windows task manager on kubuntu?and how do i start it?
<korgans> Why my sound dont work it does on linux kde based game
<rosh1182> Argail: ctrl+escape
<korgans> system
<korgans> kde system gaurd
<Sanne> korgans: you may have to disable the kde sound server
<korgans> how ?
<TheHighChild> korgans: There is a workaround. I'll get a link for you, one sec
<korgans> ok thx
<Argail> rosh1182: thnx
<TheHighChild> korgans: On this page, there are two echo commands. This is a teamspeak forum but the commands to run worked for me, you can try them out if you want/ http://forum.goteamspeak.com/archive/index.php/t-5844.html
<korgans> ok ;)
<Sanne> korgans: I would still forst try to sidable the sound server, under Multimedia in kontrol center.
<Sanne> *first try to disable*
<rosh1182> does anyone know how to launch an X application based on a hal event
<coachj> Krase: The Ati drivers at the ATI site are RPM can I use them?
<narvik86> they are not rmp IMO
<korgans> do it but say  spermission denied and when i try su wont work either when i enter password
<anil> ok how the hell do i get direct rendering working using fglrx?
<trappist> !ati > anil
<anil> i followed that
<korgans> what the kde sound server name
<coachj> narvik86: what does that mean
<Sanne> korgans: arts
<narvik86> !ati > coachj
<anil> doesn't give me direct rendering
<narvik86> follow this guide
<Sanne> korgans: if arts is running, the sound device may be blocked for programs that *don't* use the sound server, but want to access the sound device directly.
<korgans> tried dotn work
<korgans> And tried the work around and Su command dont work
<korgans> Cannot enter super user mode
<korgans> say my pasword wrong when its the right one
<excitatory> how can i set the tree view in konqueror to be the global default, unless otherwise specified..
<coachj> narvik86:that is how I got to the ROM drivers, I do not see .deb drivers
<TheHighChild> korgans: type 'sudo -i' that will put you into a root session
<korgans> ok thx
<yeti> hi, i installed ubuntu on a reiserfs partition. after rebooting, grub says filesystem type unknown, could not mount. why? does the ubuntu-distributed grub not support reiserfs? if so, why could i chose to install on reiser in the first place?
<TheHighChild> korgans: In case you didn't know, you can copy with ctrl + c out of an application and paste into the konsole with shift + insert
<narvik86> coachj: what do you mean ROM, it is binnary file from ati site
<coachj> RPM
<anil> it still uses mesa
<korgans> thx
<narvik86> coachj: show me link
<coachj> narvik86:https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<TheHighChild> korgans: Just an FYI, my buddies made a new ET Mod called No Quarter, you can find it on our server here 82.165.190.77:27960
<korgans> ok ;)
<narvik86> coachj: where is rpm?
<narvik86> :)
<coachj> click on link, file is rpm according to conquorer
<coachj> let me try using firefox
<coachj> same files are RPM
<korgans> now my wolf et say can load open gl
<korgans> dont work anymore
<korgans> lol
<korgans> il try rebooting
<TheHighChild> no
<TheHighChild> wait
<korgans> ok
<TheHighChild> korgans: That error should also say 'try appending + blah blah blah' to the command line. Look for that, and paste it onto the command line. It will start
<kickass331> could I have some help plz
<korgans> Error couldn't open the X display
<TheHighChild> kickass331: Dunno if I can help or not, what is your problem/.
<korgans> ys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<SpAwN> TheHighChild, what kinda mod is it?
<kickass331> what packages do i need to get for these .o files?
<coachj> narvik86: im right arn't I
<narvik86> coachj: maybe am i blind :) i clicked your link, picked up linux display drivers, radeon 8500 series and higher (linux x86)
<TheHighChild> SpAwN: It's new weapons and the such
<SpAwN> TheHighChild, nice man ill defiantly have to check it out
<SpAwN> ets my fav game ever
<coachj> click on it and it show RPM
<korgans> still dont work now my game seems broken lol
<Sanne> kickass331: depends on the .O file :) What do you try to do, and what is the error message (if any)?
<excitatory> how can i set the tree view in konqueror to be the global default, unless otherwise specified..
<coachj> natvik86:click on it and it show RPM
<TheHighChild> korgans: one minute, i am looking for something
<korgans> ok
<TheHighChild> korgans: First of all, do you have video drivers installed?
<narvik86> coachj: ahhh, but i was talking about drivers for both xfree and xorg, this is above those 2 xfree.... rpm  and x.org....rpm
<kickass331> libICE.so.6 ; libSM.so.6 ;libX11.so.6 ; libXext.so.6 ; libXpm.so.4 ; libXt.so.6 ; libatk-1.0.so.0 ; libc.so.6 ; libcairo.so.2 ; libdl.so.2 ; libgcc_s.so.1 ; libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 ; libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0; libglib-2.0.so.0
<kickass331> more than that
<korgans> my game was working fine with no sound 30 minute ago until i mess with the work around
<korgans> my driver are installed yes
<mightypea> I have run into a problem trying to install wine, following these instructions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557&highlight=wine+amd64
<Sanne> kickass331: what command generates those messages?
<kickass331> libgmodule-2.0.so.0 libgobject-2.0.so.0 libgthread-2.0.so.0
<korgans> Was running better thn the windows version
<coachj> narvik86: I thought that was the installer, not a driver
<mightypea> where it says i should type./setup it doesn't recognise the cmd
<kickass331> I'm trying to use the RPM for Mplayer-plugin
<crimsun> why not use mozilla-mplayer in multiverse?
<kickass331> I have GCC
<mightypea> allthought the file setup does reside inside of this directory
<Sanne> kickass331: please say my name so my chat client notifies me
<fdoving> kickass331: use the search for files utility at http://packages.ubuntu.com to find the package names for each file.
<Sanne> kickass331: listen to fdoving :)
<TheHighChild> korgans:paste 'et +set r_allowSoftwareGL 1' into the konsole
<narvik86> coachj: those files are also drivers IMO, but you have to choose between x.org and xfree, file .run has got both versions, and it is not rpm
<mightypea> oh, i fixed it
<fdoving> kickass331: is this the mozilla-mplayer plugin?
<vranikx> hello all :D
<coachj> not sure I understand, but ok. Why is so complicated to get 3d
<narvik86> vranikx: hi
<vranikx> :)
<kosh> because the companies try and keep everything secret
<vranikx> hello narvik86
<kickass331> what
<kickass331> I don't know what you're talking about
<kosh> actually older ati cards and some other cards have 3d automatically since they are supported by open drivers
<Sanne> coachj: because most 3D card manufacturers don't release free drivers that Ubuntu could legally include.
<kickass331> MPlayerplug-in is mozilla exclusive
<mightypea> how does one install the nvidia drivers?
<h3sp4wn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kickass331> I have the latest installed
<kickass331> :P
<mightypea> cheers!
<narvik86> coachj: wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide here is guide that was good for me, method I
<kickass331> yeah
<kickass331> I run 3d stuff
<kickass331> :D
<kickass331> screensavers work too
<kickass331> :D
<coachj> ok
<TheHighChild> Did that work for you Korgans?
<fdoving> kickass331: using rpms on kubuntu is not advisable at all. You should seek to use the packages from the archives.
<kickass331> but I already compiled mplayer-plugin and put the so and xpt files in my firefox
<|lostbyte|> Hi !
<vranikx> does anybody knows where will be kde4?
<narvik86> |lostbyte|: hi
<|lostbyte|> Guys, which filesystem do you have your linux installed on ?
<vranikx> hello
<narvik86> in the future :)
<TheHighChild> ext3
<vranikx> ext3
<fdoving> vranikx: when it's done :)
<|lostbyte|> narvik86, hi !
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: ext3.
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: reiser3 - but
<vranikx> narvik86: lol
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: Some people think its a bad idea
<korgans> say command not found
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, thats what, i want to know why ?
<Sanne> |lostbyte|: I have ext3
<narvik86> vranikx: what lol?
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: i can recommend ext3 and xfs. reiser is not my fav. as i've lost some data with it.
<aliasfred> q. is it just me or freenode got issue tonite ? like i cant connect or it takes much longer than usual
<vranikx> narvik86: what you said about kde4
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, why did you choose reiser over ext3 ?
<korgans> ill try a reboot
<korgans> thx
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: Apparantly it is easy for it to lose data in the event of a crash or power outage - however I haven't had any problems with it and the performance is a bit better
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, Will note it.
<roland17> oups i'm french ! it's possible in french??
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, How much better ?
<aliasfred> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kickass331> help!
<mightypea> err, if you apply changes to a live-cd, does it actually remember those changes when you install? no, right?
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, Before you formated to it, what made you do it ?
<roland17> thank you
<TheHighChild> mightypea: no, everything is lost after reboot with Live CD
<kickass331> I already compiled mplayerplug-in from the tar.gz and put the so and xpt files in my mozilla directories like it said
<kickass331> but in firefox it says it wants to download a plugin
<korgans> restarting the x server solved my game not running still no soun thought
<mightypea> nono, i meant if it applies the changes you make IN the livecd, to the install when you click the icon on your desktop
<mightypea> it just does a standard install regardless of what you do, i take it?
<kickass331> live cds are not writable
<kickass331> it's basic knowledge
<korgans> Woot working now thx
<korgans> :d
<vranikx> korgans: what game? windows played in wine? or normally linux game?
<kickass331> HELP!
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, Any thing i have to keep in mind when formating to ext3 like special parameters you use, for its effective use ?
<mightypea> it's basic knowledge, yes, but you fail to understand what i asked. In kubuntu you can click an install-button on your dekstop, and i wondered wether anything done in the live-cd actually made a difference as to how kubuntu was installed, For instance, changing your background: is the new one kept in the install?
<TheHighChild> vranikx: Enemy Territory on Tux
<mightypea> it;s not a terribly urgent question, i just hate being misunderstood :)
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: I just thought if its good enough to be the default filesystem for suse enterprise linux - then it will probably be ok for me and faster (I read some articles about it) - anything important I have is backed up to a freebsd machine anyway
<trappist> kickass331: once you call the answer to somebody's question "basic knowledge", I think you forfeit the privilege of getting free support yourself.
<Hawkwind> kickass331: There are writable live CD's actually.  Several of them
<Hawkwind> trappist: Hah!
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, ok, thanks for the info.
<vranikx> TheHighChild: hmm ,i tried it a long time ago and it worked with no problem
<Hawkwind> trappist: I think I've seen you type that a time or 5 :)
<trappist> especially if, as Hawkwind suggests, you're wrong :)
<TheHighChild> vranikx: He seems to be up and running now at any rate
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: I also in the past experienced noticably better performance of squid when running from a reiserfs partition
<vranikx> TheHighChild  any rate? i dont understand
<|lostbyte|> what are the disadvantage of having a complate, 40 GB patition ?
<TheHighChild> vranikx: A stupid American expression
<vranikx> hehe
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: If you don't have a seperate /home partition.......then it makes upgrades much harder and next to impossible
<vranikx> btw have also anybody problem like me with superkaramba errors?
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, this is not a linux partion but simply an ext3 partion for Dumping stuff.
<vranikx> sometimes superkaramba crashed
<|lostbyte|> I have currently linux running on a 20 gb hd in the same pc.
<korgans> linux
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Ah, then nothing.  I have partitions that are in excess of 160GB or more
<korgans> linux game
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: I have one that is 450GB alone :)
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, Wow.
<|lostbyte|> Your the space man. :)
<Hawkwind> I have nearly 700GB in this box itself
<vranikx> heh me too
<vranikx> :D
<h3sp4wn> I think on a really big partition I may be tempted to use 2.6.18-rc(whatever) and XFS
<|lostbyte|> :)
<|lostbyte|> YOu guys need it, cause you do backup nearly everyday..
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I'm using 2.6.17.8 currently, and have used ReiserFS for years.  It's the only FS type I'll use
<korgans> big partition are not a prob if ya got a swap partition
<trappist> me too
<korgans> afk thx guy
<vranikx> btw know somebody if is call of duty 2 playable in linux?
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, 3 reasone why you use Reiser over ext3 ?
<trappist> big partitions aren't a problem with or without swap
<Hawkwind> korgans: Swap doesn't really matter.  I have 2GB of RAM and 512MB of swap and it never gets touched, ever
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Quicker, seems more reliable, and just something I've used for years
<trappist> |lostbyte|: it uses my disk space very efficiently
<trappist> you don't lose a whole block to store a 1-byte file
<|lostbyte|> ok
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Unfortunately, every FS has it's disadvantages, no matter how big/small they maybe they all have some
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: XFS performs better than reiser (if you are using it for alot of big files) - but its stability could be a problem
<trappist> it's also quite fast
<mightypea> how do you enable restricted copyright things in synaptic? This article mentions doing so in the repositories menu, but i see no option for it there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<trappist> h3sp4wn: reiser is faster if you're dealing with a lot of small files :)
<|lostbyte|> trappist, ok, i was looking for "reasons" like that.. cool.
<kosh> the performance difference is pretty much squat though
<Hawkwind> Reiser is super quick with small files.  Not too terribly slow with large files IMO
<kosh> dealing with lots of small files and seeing a performance difference requires something like a heavily loaded squid proxy
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, ok, then thats a Negative.
<mightypea> is this just a case of the article talking about an outdated version of synaptic?
<kosh> for a normal desktop system reiserfs will not be faster then xfs, ext3, jfs etc
<mightypea> Or perhaps the fact i use kubuntu, rather than ubuntu?
<kosh> also I have NEVER seen stability problems with xfs
<Argail> any suggestion for mp3 player i shoul use?
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, When you say large file do you mean in GB's ?
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Yes
<|lostbyte|> Argail, amarok
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: Definately don't user reiserfs4 (I know people who have lost alot of data to that)
<TheHighChild> Argail: amaroK is nice but very beefy
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, humm. ok
<|lostbyte|> TheHighChild, You know what, its beefy in alsa mode.
<Argail> amarok isnt playing mp3's now,do ineed any add ons or codecs?
<TheHighChild> |lostbyte|: I use Xine
<TheHighChild> Argail: yes, you'll need to get proprietary codecs and probably the xine engine
<h3sp4wn> kosh: I have seen people lose data to XFS (not on Irix though there its rock solid) - 2.6.18 has alot of XFS related fixes
<|lostbyte|> Argail, two words, ugly and xine codecs.
<kosh> |lostbyte|: actually even in the low GB range there is not much difference, however if you are normally dealing with 10GB to 200GB files then xfs will end up faster
<|lostbyte|> TheHighChild, ok
<kosh> h3sp4wn: that seems very strange, I have been using it for years on our database and web servers with no issues ever
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: this is what I would suggest if you where running 32bit: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<mightypea> i'm running into repos problems fucking constantly because of my ubuntu 64
<kosh> h3sp4wn: and the databases would complain very quickly if they where corrupted
<Argail> ok going to get them now
<TheHighChild> |lostbyte|: By beefy, I meant it's not a light player like xmms, it's a full music cataloging system
<|lostbyte|> kosh, comapring, ext3 reiser and xfs, which on will be good with 1000 MB file ?
<Hawkwind> mightypea: Easy on the language please :)
<mightypea> TheGateKeeper: again, it's giving me an error, telling me it can't find the repos, but it's looking in a dir called amd64
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: that would work for apt-get, adept or synaptic which are just GUI package managers that use apt-get
<mightypea> oh, sorry about that Hawkwind
<|lostbyte|> TheHighChild, oh, ok. i took that like in BAD, cause i dont like beef :P
<Argail> |lostbyte|: i have the amarok-xine where can i find ugly?
<kosh> |lostbyte|: no real difference for that size, ext3 and xfs have better recovery tools then reiser does though with ext3 probably having the best fs recovery tools
<TheHighChild> Argail: To get mp3 working http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<kosh> |lostbyte|: personally I would just go with ext3
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: pastebin your etc/apt/sources.list please
<|lostbyte|> kosh, Intresting.
<mightypea> i enabled what i needed to though, TheGateKeeper, will your guide make sure it searches in the general directory, rather than amd64?
<|lostbyte|> kosh, :)
<mightypea> hang on
<|lostbyte|> Argail, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: the url will work on a 32bit installation
<|lostbyte|> Argail, libxine-extracodecs
<mightypea> so not a 64bit one?
<kosh> |lostbyte|: basically ext3 is tested more, used more etc then the others so it is a pretty good default choice
<kosh> |lostbyte|: jfs and xfs are also good choices
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: no not 64bit one
<|lostbyte|> kosh, ok.
<|lostbyte|> kosh, tx
<kosh> |lostbyte|: one thing to think about is that most of the benchmarks are meaningless to what you are going to be doing, you probably won't hit the fs very hard
<mightypea> that's what i'm running, and that's why it automatically looks for the amd64 dir on the repos, where there is none
<kosh> |lostbyte|: I know I have deal with people that think they have a large database because it has ten thousand records in it and the db is 20MB, that is tiny however
<mightypea> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<mightypea> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<mightypea> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<mightypea> ## repository.
<mightypea> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<mightypea> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<mightypea> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<|lostbyte|> kosh, :)
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: stop!
<mightypea> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<mightypea> ## team.
<mightypea> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<mightypea> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<kosh> |lostbyte|: a good rule of thumb is that unless you are doing something outside what any normal home user would do then it does not make any differences
<|lostbyte|> kosh, benchmarks, do you have it ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<kosh> |lostbyte|: not off the top of my head, you can search google for them since there are a lot
<|lostbyte|> kosh, YEah, thats there.
<|lostbyte|> kosh, ok.
<mightypea> err, you told me to paste it, i'm sorry if that was flooding.
<mightypea> it was out of my hands before you said stop though
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: said pastebin!!!
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin > mightypea
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: misunderstanding sorry about that
<mightypea> ah, that might've been a case of reading what i understood, rather than what i didn't
<mightypea> sorry
<bactram> fresh install, can't install firefox: adept says "BREAK (install)". How can I install firefox?
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: not a problem. :)
<fdoving> mightypea: just use pastebin next time,everyone make mistakes. :)
<mightypea> TheGateKeeper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20148 . sorry again, i should've read the title more closely
<mightypea> brilliant concept though, that ;)
<fdoving> nite all, work early, need some sleep.
<Argail> |lostbyte|: libxine-extracodecs gets me this :Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<[GuS] > Argail, you need to enable Multiverse repo.
<Argail> [GuS] : i have enabled all the repos
<[GuS] > if apt says that, then your are not
<[GuS] > sorry
<[GuS] > deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: yours is a 64bit install?
<[GuS] > you need that one
<Argail> let me see if it is in
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: night
<ramonet69> hola
<mightypea> TheGateKeeper: indeed
<Argail> its not on the source.list let me add it
<[GuS] > Argail, you see? :)
<Argail> i thought it had to be by default there afte3r installation :)
<[GuS] > nop
<[GuS] > is not
<Argail> are there any other crucial repos i have to add there?
<[GuS] > mm nope
<bactram> I'm having trouble installing firefox
<bactram> this is a fresh install
<mightypea> TheGateKeeper: is there a way i can force synaptic to search for the 32bit version?
<Argail> what is the shortcut to open konsole?
<korgans> do it from Adept
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: damn not what I was expecting, now I am curious as to how it knows whether to fetch a 32bit or 64bit pacakage
<bactram> but adept says "BREAK (install)"
<narvik86> bactram: you can download ir from www and run
<korgans> ah its cos of ya reposery
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: hang on...
<mightypea> TheGateKeeper: it's done so for every repos i've added, including non-kubuntu ones like winehq
<[GuS] > Argail, you could launch the launcher by pressign alt + f
<korgans> had teh same prob yesterdAY
<[GuS] > and type konsole
<[GuS] > f2 i mean
<[GuS] > alt + f2
<bactram> narvik86: but I can't install via apt?
<Argail> i do this,any quicker shortcut?
<korgans> hey bactram ill send ya my source list
<[GuS] > you could set yourselft in systemsettings :)
<korgans> shoudl fix ya prob\
<narvik86> bactram: it shoul be possible, maybe try sudo apt-get install firefox
<bactram> korgans: thanks
<Argail> [GuS] : for libxine same thing
<[GuS] > ehm?
<[GuS] > you have done sudo apt-get update after add the line Argail ?
<korgans> Let em remember where is it
<bactram> apt-get install firefox says that libatk1.0-1 is not installable
<Argail> yes
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: I would imagine so, search in synaptic for: ia32-libs tell me if it is listed
<narvik86> bactram: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<[GuS] > then is impossible... you must doing something wrong
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<coachj> narvik86: you still here?
<Argail> no ,let me check my source list for spelling
<mightypea> TheGateKeeper: it is, it says i have 1.4ubuntu20 installed
<narvik86> coachj: yes. it works?
<mightypea> err, 19
<coachj> narvik86: here is the out after going thru the install and checking to see if it worked
<coachj> fglrxinfo
<coachj> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<coachj> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<coachj> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<coachj> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<coachj> jeff@KubuntuMachine:~$ display: :0.0  screen: 0
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<narvik86> coachj: :/ cant be mesa
<coachj> bash: display:: command not found
<coachj> jeff@KubuntuMachine:~$ OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<coachj> bash: OpenGL: command not found
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Smooph> ll
<fdoving> !pastebin > coachj
<coachj> ok, didnt know how to use
<jon_> hey how do i network to a printer on the server? im the other computer on the network.
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: if you look at the url (at the end), you explictly download 32 bit version for firefox, and install it plus various other bits & pieces, the other bit & pieces can be done from synaptic or the cli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jon_> the other one is running windows xp if that matters
<Argail> ok gus.my mistake again,new guy here,just installed kubuntu yesterday,its downloading now
<coachj> narvik86: did that help you dignise my problem?
<Argail> [GuS] : everything fine,its playing now,thanks a lot
<narvik86> coachj: be right back
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: the PLF repos have non-free stuff I would imagine most of it to be 32bit, no idea if any is 64bit
<[GuS] > your welcome :)
<jon_>  does anyone know how to network a printer?
<mightypea> TheGateKeeper: i'm not excactly sure why you're linking me to that though? i'm trying to get nvidia drivers, not flash. i might be misunderstanding you, it's quite late, so it's more than possible
<[GuS] > you could share it with samba jon_
<Smooph> nvidia drivers for your graphic card ?
<mightypea> yup
<jon_> thats what im just now reading on help
<Smooph> did you install de invidia driver package linked in adept ?
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: I was trying to answer your question about installing 64bit stuff & 32bit stuff and using that link as an example
<LeeJunFan> jon_: what type of system is the printserver and what type of clients?
<mightypea> TheGateKeeper: ah, understood.
<Smooph> mightypea: open a konsole with sudo su
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: I would imagine if you need to use 32bit nvidia stuff the same pricipal would exist
<mightypea> Smooph: i was following a tutorial which said i had to enable unrestricted stuff, and i get an error doing that
<Smooph> than type apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jon_> what does it mean when it says errors were encountered while processing mldonkey server?
<korgans> where is the sourcelist for repository mesn the text file
<jon_> i was trying to apt-get samba
<crazy_penguin> i wish a good night to all! sleep well! :)
<korgans> need to know to help soemoene
<jon_> the printer is on windows xp, im on dapper drake
<bactram> narvik86: Thanks for the source-o-matic. firefox is installed and working now.
<Smooph> mightypea: plz open adept
<mightypea> oh, that seems to be doing it, smooph. The reason i was trying to do it through synaptic is because the guide told me to
<korgans> bactram i still need to send ya that file
<korgans> cos ya gonna have prob with all package
<korgans> if ya dont fix that
<Smooph> ok did you install the nvidia-glx
<Smooph> ?
<mightypea> Smooph: done
<mightypea> Smooph: yup
<korgans> where is the soruce list repository file guys ?
<Smooph> ok now open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tk> I've upgraded amarok to the nnewest release, 1.4 and now it wont load... any suggestions as to why? or how to fix?
<korgans> p.s for bactram :P
<Smooph> korgans: /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheGateKeeper> mightypea: I don't have a 64bit system yet, looking at your sources.list may be these set of repos might also work, or may be they would just break your system, don't know: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<trappist> tk: mysql backend?
<Smooph> mightypea: you have to open it under root
<tk> trappist: let me checknot sure if I've installed mysql yet
<mightypea> Smooph: done
<korgans> hey brackham got Msn messenger ?
<Smooph> ok now find the line where the driver is listed
<tk> trappist: have th client installed, no server
<mightypea> Smooph: NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card?
<TheGateKeeper> korgans: bactram /etc/apt/sources.list
<mightypea> in the section "device"?
<Smooph> mightypea: in the section device there should be a line like "driver "nvidia""
<mightypea> the driver line says"nv", and is right under what i listed up there, "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<Smooph> if "nv" is written there change it to "nvidia"
<TheGateKeeper> or nv????
<mightypea> nv :)
<korgans> bactram sended
<Smooph> change it
<mightypea> done
<Smooph> ok now go back to the konsole (first safe your data) than type "/etc/init.d/kdm restart"(with sudo su of course)
<mightypea> i imagine that --if this was all i needed to do-- i need to restart my video now, in some way?
<Smooph> than everything should work
<Smooph> mightypea: wait one second
<coachj> narvik86: cant repond to you on other chat
<mightypea> holding
<Smooph> mightypea: if your x-server does not start again change it back to "nv" but it should work
<jon_> is mldonkey essential?
<jon_> or do i just have some residual files to get rid of?
<korgans> Btw the best way to install nvdriver its from repository worked damn well for me
<narvik86> coachj: ok, that is bad - mesa, what card do you have?
<Smooph> you know how to change things when you don't have a kde
<korgans> all working fine
<BluesKaj> !Dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<coachj> ati 9000 pro
<BluesKaj> !Kubuntu Dapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about Kubuntu Dapper - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jon_> am i supposed to have mldonkey or isnt it just a bittorrent?
<coachj> navrik86: ati 9000 pro
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu 6.06
<ubotu> I know nothing about kubuntu 6.06 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<narvik86> coachj: there should be your card name not mesa, previously you was trying to install ati with some howto?
<coachj> narvik86: I used the same how to you gave me
<narvik86> bactram: np, now you can ignite the web ;)
<tk> trappist: installed mysql no help, I tried amarok from cmd line and I get 2 "Bad device" errors right off the bat....
<TheGateKeeper> Smooph: I have nvidia video adapter but never had the bottle to install the nvdia drivers beyond what is installed by default, is changing xorg.cong driver back to nv the 'get it back working if it all goes horrible wrong' ?
<narvik86> coachj: you were using only this one? wasnt modyfing xorg.conf?
<magical_trevsky> hi, does anyone know how to switch my default browser to opera (I already have opera installed)?
<trappist> tk: I just meant if you were using a mysql backend for amarok, I had trouble with my last upgrade because of a bug in the mysql backend
<tk> ohh, I just updated, I havent been able to iconfigure anything since I cant  open it to get to the configs
<coachj> narvik86: no I havent done anything manualy, did run Easy Ubuntu.
<narvik86> magical_trevsky: k -> sys settings -> kde resources
<korgans> hey bactram ya there ?
<kickass331> how do I get kth files to work?
<Smooph> I thing if all goes wrong of course than not but changeing the xorg.conf back to what it was (nv, or mesa) this makes them work again
<magical_trevsky> narvik86, thanks :)
<TheGateKeeper> magical_trevsky: look in system settings -> kde componenets -> web browser
<korgans> Smooph how do i switch to mesa ?
<narvik86> magical_trevsky: default programs, www browser :)
<tk> trappist: ohh and I just noticed this---- amarok:         [CollectionDB]  [ERROR!]  There is a bug in Amarok: instead of des                                                                                                           troying your valuable database tables, I'm quitting
<Smooph> why would you wanna switch to mesa ? korgans
<kickass331> how do I get kth files to work?
<korgans> cos wine dont let work eve online if it is in xgl mode
<jon_> what does this mean?
<jon_> E: mldonkey-server: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<narvik86> coachj: you made all steps from method I ?
<jon_> it wont let me remove the program
<kickass331> how do I get kth files to work?
<Smooph> korgans: does your opengl work ?
<coachj> navric86: yes
<korgans> yup
<coachj> navrik86: yes
<tk> trappist: is that the bug that was affecting you aswell?
<korgans> all working great exept for eve who equire mesa cos xgl make it crash
<kickass331> how do I get kth files to work?
<narvik86> coachj: and reboot?
<Smooph> if you want to change to mesa change the xorg.conf but i don't think thats your problem
<coachj> navrik86: yes
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: didn't you have this problem the other night with a broken package?
<korgans> and hoiw do i change de xorg .conf ?
<jon_> i fixed that
<trappist> tk: I dunno if that's the one or not
<kickass331> how do I get kth files to work?
<jon_> that was with the multiverse repositories
<jon_> but i dont know what this script error is all about
<kickass331> how do I get kth files to work?
<narvik86> coachj: sudo aticonfig --initial this also right?
<trappist> kickass331: give it a minute.  it's on my screen 5 times.  if anybody knows, they'll answer.
<kickass331> themes
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: what did you try to install?
<jon_> mldonkey
<kickass331> KDE Themes
<jon_> then it wouldnt work so i tried to uninstall it
<coachj> navrik86:yes
<jon_> and it wouldnt uninstall either
<Smooph> korgans: if you don't know how to do that you really should not mess with those things because you are probably not skilled enough (but you can change it bye opening a konsole with sudo su an type vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<coachj> navrik86: I copy pasted from the site
<narvik86> coachj: everything was without errors/warnings?
<kickass331> uhm
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: you have synaptic installed?
<kickass331> KDE Theme help
<jon_> yes, other programs have installed with no problem
<korgans> then what do i change ?
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: does it report any broken pacakages?
<Smooph> there is a section device and there is a line "driver "fgx(or something like this)" and change this to "driver "mesa"
<natan-> how do i shutdown my x11
<natan-> ?
<jon_> E: mldonkey-server: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<narvik86> coachj: everything was without errors/warnings?
<Smooph> natan-: log out than look in the menu restart x-server
<Smooph> if it is that what you mean
<thompa> natan: are you talking about your desktop?
<natan-> ermmm i can't i can only access this machine via and nx server
<natan-> i have x11 running on port 6000 or something like that
<Smooph> sry don't know that
<thompa> ok
<natan-> i need to use port 6000
<jon_> mldonkey gave me and error when i tried to install samba too
<natan-> so i need to shut down x11
<narvik86> try pkill maybe?
<narvik86> coachj: everything was without errors/warnings?
<coachj> navrik86: yes
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: does synaptic report this as a broken package, does synaptic let you do anything with it?
<kickass331> HOW DO I INSTALL THEMES?
<thompa> go look at gnomelook.org
<thompa> or kdelook are some
<kickass331> kdelook.org
<kickass331> I downloaded vista
<thompa> im in kde i guess
<korgans> not able to open it in console mode
<OpeNZ> lol vista
<korgans> i open it but can tedit it
<korgans> cant
<narvik86> coachj: if you want you can simply repeat all steps, i have only one idea, but you need to repeat steps
<thompa> windows mesdia center edition is awful
<TheGateKeeper> kickass331: well we all have our off days :-)
<thompa> an install need about 10 reboots
<jon_> TheGateKeeper  it says E: sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kickass331> how do I install themes?
<jon_> a package failed to install. trying to recover:
<OpeNZ> vista sucks big time
<coachj> navrik86: ok, just repeat steps nothing else
<jon_> thats what the synaptic terminal says
<kickass331> I know it sucks
<thompa> full of spyware and it takes about 7 hours to install
<jon_> it does not let me do anything with it
<kickass331> could you tell me how to install it anyways
<thompa> go to system settings appearance
<kickass331> then what?
<thompa> well there you can install icon themes
<kickass331> no I mean KDE themes
<thompa> kde theme manager
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: probable need to ask someone with more knowledge than me, but you will need to sort this package out before you can move forward, either removing or reinstalling the package, I would also be tempted to post a bug
<kickass331> that's KDM
<kickass331> I want KDE
<jon_> i tried to reinstall but that didnt work
<kickass331> K Desktop Environment
<kickass331> Thems
<kickass331> KDM is crap
<kickass331> Manager
<jon_> yea, i cant put samba on without fixing this first, it seems
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: and probable others too
<jon_> this sucks
<thompa> what about dekorator
<jon_> thanks anyway tho
<coachj> navrik86: do i just repeat or is there something else?
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: have you got a backup prior to installing mldonkey-server ??
<jon_> no
<tk> trappist: apparently its trying to use SQlite despite changing the setting using the wizard
<jon_> i updated to dapper
<narvik86> coachj: ok type fglrxinfo and tell me is it mesa
<jon_> hoping the problem would take care of itself
<jon_> but its still there
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: ok :-)
<coachj> navrik86: penGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<jon_> i suppose i could start over...
<MikeMcA> I just installed kubuntu on my desktop system and I have a strange problem.  It's as if my "logical" desktop is slightly wider and taller than the actual pixel dimensions of my screen.  When I move my mouse to an edge the whole desktop slides slightly (both left-right and up-down depending on the edge), including the KDE panel, the background image, etc.  Anyone know what's going on and how I can disable this?  Thanks!
<jon_> that just doesnt sound as easy as maybe some unknown solution....
<narvik86> coachj: i don't know what was installed by easyubuntu, you can open file with sudo, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: sorry I could not be more help, try one of the others, you could also posting a question on ubuntu forums, people are surprisingly quic
<Blissex> MikeMcA: that's if you have configured your virtual desktop larger than the screen size you have configured.
<Smooph> MikeMcA: I had a simular problem with my 2nd monitor but it was really hard to get that fixed
<jon_> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: quick with answers ooops
<narvik86> coachj: packets from easyubuntu are making problems to this packets, can you unistall previous in easyubuntu?
<coachj> i can try
<MikeMcA> Blissex: do you know where that is configured?  I haven't knowingly adjusted my virtual desktop.  I literally just got up and running about 10 min ago
<Blissex> MikeMcA: '/etc/X11/Xorg.conf' look for a line with "Virtual" on it.
<obf213> how do i use k developer
<Smooph> MikeMcA: you can change those things in the xorg.conf
<kickass331> How do I use kth files?
<MikeMcA> Blissex, Smooph: thanks!
<coachj> navrik86: thanks for the help I cant spend anymore time on this right now.
<tk> trappist: found ht e problem, you just have to delete or rename ~/kde/share/apps/amarok/collections.db and it will bypass that problem
<danex> I have an Unusual Problem with Kubuntu on my laptop, IBM Thinkpad30,  When booting into Kunbuntu It stops at Mounting root file system
<trappist> tk: yeah, that wipes out your collection but you can always rebuild it
<paul_> Can anyone teach me how to install flash player?  I downloaded the stuff, but I don't know which folder to put it in, or what command lines to run.
<tk> trappist: it was 2 days old, not a lot of stats to lose ;)
<trappist> tk: then there's your solution :)
<macd> danex: in grubs boot options, turn acpi=off
<macd> paul_ : Id recommend automatix for you.
<paul_> what's automatix? (sorry, im very new to linux)
<macd> paul_ : www.getatomatix.org
<paul_> ahh
<paul_> will that automatically install?
<macd> paul_ : yes along with TONS of other things you want.
<tk> except now it still says it cant play mp3s when the website says that this version supports it out of the box
<macd> mp3 playing ability, quicktime, flash, java, dvd playing ability...
<paul_> macd: thank you very much
<macd> paul_ : not a problem
<SimAtWork_> tk, you can't play mp3s?
<SimAtWork_> tk: have you install amarok?
<macd> paul_ : my mistake its http://www.getautomatix.com/
<macd> I gave you the wrong url!
<paul_> yeah, i was about to say, lol
<danex> macd how do i get to it , i am new to linux
<tk> SimAtWork_: yes, updated to latest amarok
<sotired> What do i need to get from adept for compiz/xgl in kde?
<SimAtWork_> tk: and it won't play mp3s?
<tk> nope, offers to install mp3 support but hten it appears to crash
<macd> danex: when your system starts to boot, hit ESC to get the grub menu, then you will need to edit your grub configuration, its all rather self explanitory once you hit ESC :)
<Smooph> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.24 paused
<sotired> What do i need to get from adept for compiz/xgl in kde?
<sotired> sry didnt mean to do that again
<SimAtWork_> tk: that is more than a little strange.
<SimAtWork_> tk: you just installed kubuntu?
<macd> SimAtWork_ and tk without enabling certain repositories, it will crash, make sure universe is enabled.
<|lostbyte|> sotired, ..
<|lostbyte|> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<|lostbyte|> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<kickass331> help
<kickass331> I need to install a kth theme
<SimAtWork_> macd: ahh
<SimAtWork_> that sounds like a bug to me though
<SimAtWork_> it shouldn't ever crash
<macd> yeah agreed
<tk> macd: universe is enabled
<|lostbyte|> kickass331, kcontrol
<new_penguin> hi
<new_penguin> I just got my kubuntu live cd
<new_penguin> it is good
<new_penguin> very good
<|lostbyte|> !compiz > sotired
<obf213> how cqan i find ppls i tunes with amarok
<tk> well gotta finish this later, work :(
<macd> obf213: care to say that in english?
<BluesKaj> Even Automatix dropped Asureus from their list due to the libswt.. pkgs having a circular depency install problem in Kubuntu 6.06
<obf213> im sorr macd, lemme remove the q. for you. how can i find ppls itune librarys with itunes
<danex> macd, could not find that in the options, It may have something to do with the docking station,  I am going to do a reinstall with the unit off the docking station
<macd> danex: I doubt thats the issue, but your welcome to try ;)
<macd> obf213: Well itunes isnt supposed by kubuntu, so I think you might ask apple howto find itunes librarys with itunes.
<obf213> macd, care to say that in english
<macd> you asked howto find itunes librarys in itunes.
<obf213> no
<danex> macd, just tested with it on the docking station   boots up o.k. ,  only fails off the docking station
<obf213> i want to know if amarok can find itunes libaries
<macd> "obf213 how can i find ppls itune librarys with itunes"
<macd> anyways
<macd> let me see one sec.
<obf213> meh i got it write the first time, but my q befuddled you, anyways can amarok find itunes libaries
#kubuntu 2006-08-10
<danex> Imacd I will post the results later
<macd> since itunes librarys are XML and amaroks dynamic playlists are XML, thats a yes.
<danex> macd thanks
<kickass331> Ok I installed it, but it isn't working completely
<Argail> i am trying to import a key for automatix but i get gcc - command not found,i have installed gcc-4.0 base,do i need to install gcc-4.0 also?
<macd> Argail importing keys has nothing todo with GCC.
<obf213> anyone here know how to make a c program on k developer
<Argail> well i read that i have to run this command "gcc -impor key.gpg.asc"
<word> I just put in a new sata hd..how do i mount it?
<Argail> i run it but i get what i told before
<macd> Argail not gcc, gpg :P
<Argail> ok,looks lype a typo mistake on the article
<obf213> i but in some sample code for hello world and it never give me the option to buil the program, but when i open the premaide code its the same so why can i build mine
<Argail> true,under that it has gpg -export
<macd> obf213 try gcc input.c -o output in console.
<macd> if that doesnt work, then you dont have a compiler installed, thus kdevelop cant compile.
<obf213> no such files
<obf213> no directory imput.c it says
<BluesKaj> Argail, just go here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<obf213> input.c*
<macd> obf213, obviously replace input.c with YOUR c program
<jon_> can anyone tell me what error code 1 means
<crimsun> in what context?
<macd> jon_ error code 1 in what context?
<macd> to late ;)
<paul_> macd: i'm trying to install automatix, but i cant save anything to sources.list
<macd> paul_ : sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<macd> must be root privilages :P
<paul_> do i type that in konsole?
<macd> yes sir
<excitatory> no
<excitatory> use nano
<excitatory> pico is probably not on your system
<macd> it doesnt matter.
<macd> pico installs by default.
<excitatory> ah, you're right
<excitatory> hey presto!
<jon_> macd  E: sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jon_> in regards to mldonkey
<jon_> it didnt work when i installed it, and it wont uninstall
<macd> are you trying to sudo apt-get remove mldonkey ?
<jon_> yes i tried that and tried through synaptic as well
<jon_> same error
<obf213> macd do i how do i type in the info
<obf213> it wont let me cd to the directory
<macd> obf213 type what info? and what directory do you have your C project saved in?
<obf213> its in the desktop in a folder
<word> !sata
<ubotu> I know nothing about sata - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<macd> word, new sata drive?
<obf213> cd */Desktop doesnt work anymore
<word> yes macd
<macd> obf213: cd ~home/Desktop
<TheGateKeeper> !info sata
<ubotu> Package sata does not exist in dapper
<word> macd: do you know what i need to do ?
<macd> word, well is that the second harddrive
<obf213> macd i got an error
<obf213> timi@timi-laptop:~$ pwd
<obf213> /home/timi
<_david> hola a todos
<word> macd: yes
<macd> obf213 : cd /home/timi/Desktop
<macd> word, great, then just goto fstab and add the following:
<obf213> thanks
<Smooph> obf213: its cd ~/Desktop not cd */Desktop
<macd> word actualy have you ran kpartd or something yet to partition and format the drive?
<word> no not yet uh
<macd> ahh, well go into kde menu, system settings, disks, and partition and format it, I think there also are provisions for adding to fstab, so that it wil mount.
<paul_> macd: what do i do after i open up that little thing in konsole
<macd> paul_ you were trying to add the automatix repo?
<word> macd: what do i put for the device /dev/sda1?
<macd> word, its prolly /dev/sda1 yes.
<paul_> idk, it said on the site to add a certain line to sources.list, so that's what i did, but i had that problem with permission
<macd> sata is treated as scsi, so that should be correct
<macd> paul_ yes then add that line
<macd> then hit crtl + x then choose to save
<obf213> hey macd nothing happened i tried to open the hello word file that comes intalled with kdeveloper this gcc way and it didnt work
<macd> then follow the further instructions
<obf213> no error or anything i just didint c it open
<macd> your not trying to open the file, your trying to compile it.
<obf213> o ok
<word> macd er that doesn't partition it it seems
<djk_> is it common that 6.06 install doesn't get past 'loading hardware drivers' ?
<paul_> macd: ok gotcha
<macd> djk_ sometimes, dbal takes a while
<macd> let it sit for a few more minutes.
<macd> word, interesting, try /dev/hdb1
<jon_> macd do you know what i can do to fix my problem?
<macd> word heh actualy, try /dev/sda
<macd> jon_ that error code 1 usualy means your out of disk space.
<djk_> macd: i did.. whatever happened to the simple install of the previous releases?
<macd> dappers livecd install is as easy as it gets.
<macd> let it load in the graphical desktop click the install icon and watch it go
<jon_> i have 22G available
<djk_> macd: if it works, perhaps..
<macd> djk_  given ;)
<macd> reboot, try again
<macd> jon_ : try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove mldonkey
<obf213> macd i got this error line when i tried with my own program
<obf213> ljnln.c:6:2: warning: no newline at end of file
<djk_> macd: na, installed 5.10 again
<macd> ahhh
<macd> I have great luck with dapper
<_david> alguien habla espaol
<macd> _david join #kubuntu-es
<_david> ok
<jon_> i did
<jon_> i found that code on a forum
<macd> well thats a command not a code :P
<jon_> thats what i meant, my bad
<macd> obf213: then your program has code errors.
<jon_> couldnt find package mldonkey
<jon_> is what it came up with
<macd> jon_ didnt you say you installed mldonkey?
<obf213> i cant even open the project in kdeveloper after i save it. and its the one k developer creates
<macd> and were trying to uninstall it?
<macd> obf213 I dont know what to tell you, your making no sense whatsoever.
<jon_> yes, but it didnt work. so i tried to uninstall it
<jon_> but it wouldnt finish the uninstall
<macd> and you installed the package named mldonkey?
<macd> and now it said cant find package?
<TheGateKeeper> macd: the error message he gave me suggested that mldonkey-server was broken, and would not uninstall or reinstall
<macd> wll what was the actual package name
<jon_> yes, mldonkey-server
<djk_> why would you even want mldonkey
<jon_> from synaptic
<jon_> i dont know, i wish i didnt
<macd> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove mldonkey-server
<macd> then are you still presented with the same error message?
<leveldoc> does anyone know anything about sata cd burning under k3b?
<obf213> macd, i open kdeveloper c/c++ click on new project, click on their premade hello world template. save it on my desktop. compile it and run it. then if i close kdeveloper then open it, and open the project it says its missing an xml something or other
<macd> obf213 I dont know.
<jon_> macd it says 1 not fully installed
<macd> obf213 maybee someone else in here does, or perhaps try your hand at searching
<jon_>  macd Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<duckdown> Hey all... If I wanted to restrict people on my machine from connecting to a list of regular efnet IPv4 servers (Only like 8 out of them all support IPv6 and thats all I want to allow) where can I add the list of servers I want to deny access to?
<macd> jon_ ! hhhh!
<macd> now we make sopme progress
<jon_> hhh?
<macd> jon_ : ok type 'ps ax | grep apt'
<TheGateKeeper> jon_: not doing apt-get in the konsole with synaptic open at the same time?
<jon_> haha yea
<jon_> okay i got soemthing different
<macd> thats a problem :p
<TheGateKeeper> leave you two too it night both and good luck :-)
<jon_> invoke-rc.d: initscript mldonkey-server, action "start" failed.
<Skrot> Hi. Is there a way to check reverse dependencies? As in which packages depends on a given package?
<paul_> macd: how often are you on here? beacuse im gonna be needing a lot of help
<macd> Skrot I suggest you type man dpkg
<word> macd: there got it working, thanks
<macd> paul_ well daily, but Im not always paying attention, if you say macd, I will see the screen flash
<macd> word, np.
<jon_> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<paul_> ok thanks a lot
<macd> jon_ sounds pretty wierd
<macd> you have synaptic closed?
<jon_> basically the same error code 1
<jon_> yes this time
<jon_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<macd> hmmm
<jon_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jon_> i guess it says the same thing
<macd> I bet it installed half way, and its really not there anymore
<jon_> yea thats what i figured
<macd> make sure its not running
<macd> ps ax | grep mldonkey
<jon_> how do i do that?
<macd> if its not, then dont sweat it any
<jon_> macd 12609 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep mldonkey
<jon_> i think that means it is running?
<macd> no
<jon_> oh
<macd> thats the grep process :p
<jon_> heh
<jon_> i dunno what grep is
<macd> it would just be mldonkey by itself
<macd> then type man grep
<macd> :)
<jon_> right on
<jon_> is there no solution to my problem? should i just reformat?
<macd> man dont worry about it!
<macd> just keep rockin
<jon_> well the thing is, im trying to network printers
<jon_> and i tried to load samba
<macd> and yu got  dpkg error again?
<jon_> but then it errored because of this mldonkey
<jon_> yep
<macd> ohhhh
<macd> one sec lemme peep something out on my box
<macd> jon_ in Konsole type 'cd /var/cache/apt/archives/partial'
<macd> then 'ls -al'
<macd> do you see the mldonkey package?
<macd> jon_ did that work?
<jon_> ah i had to leave for asec
<jon_> dont think im stupid
<macd> ohhh, did you see what I had said ^^
<jon_> but whats Konsole
<jon_> yes
<macd> the command line
<jon_> right!
<macd> ;)
<jon_> okay it changed directories
<macd> now ls -al
<macd> do you see a mldonkey package?
<jon_> total 96
<jon_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-08-09 17:16 .
<DaSkreech> 5024?
<jon_> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 90112 2006-08-09 17:16
<macd> jon, ok do this ls -al | grep mldonkey
<jon_> nothin
<jon_> i think its failing to install the package for mldonkey-server
<jon_> whenever i tried to install or uninstall it, it said a packaged failed to install, trying to recover
<jon_> but yea, i got nothing with that
<macd> yeah, IM just trying to figure out why its trying to install it still, Im just not all that familiar with the internal workings of apt
<macd> but give me a few minutes and I'll get iot worked out for ya
<djk_> jon_: why do you even want mldonkey-server?
<macd> he doesnt.
<macd> and Im not sure it matter why, just the fix.
<djk_> macd: well I'm curious
<jon_> i dont
<jon_> i just wanted it because it had soulseek and other bittorrent on it
<jon_> i didnt know what was good, i just got ubuntu 3 days ago
<djk_> but why would you need the server?
<macd> linux n00b, made istake Id assume
<jon_> exactly
<macd> jon_ try sudo apt-get clean
<djk_> i don't think such a mistake has anything to do with linux ;)
<macd> jon_ if that doesnt help, Im not really sure man, but if you hang around here Im sure someone can help that knows a bit more about apt/dpkg than I
<macd> well djk_ there are several server packages that your computer runs
<macd> xserver-xorg
<macd> why would you want a server :)
<djk_> macd: err..they're not in the same categories :p
<djk_> macd: btw, does 6.06 support reiser4?
<macd> to a linux n00b they are!
<macd> not sure, I use reiser3
<macd> launchpad outta tell ya
<djk_> macd: does a newb know about xsxorg
<|lostbyte|> Hi, 9 MB / sec file trasnfer bet hd's, is that normal. or should i expect more, If so, are there any hacks to speed it up ?
<|lostbyte|> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coachj> can someone help me with getting 3d
<aeth> sure wazup?
<coachj> some got mesa drivers and canr get rid of them
<coachj> have been thru the wiki both methods
<coachj> doesnt help
<coachj> hello?
<Healot> coachj, with Compiz, XGL?
<Healot> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LouKall> Hey, I'm trying to configure Kismet and it just isnt working any help? FATAL: GetIFFlags: interface wlan0: No such device
<coachj> aeth: you there?
<LouKall> anyone?
<coachj> what is going on??
<LouKall> doooonnntttt know.
<coachj> wierd
<|lostbyte|> wlan0: No such device.. like it says..
<coachj> ??
<LouKall> should i be using something else?
<|lostbyte|> LouKall, huh, ifconfig should tell you.
<LouKall> eth0, eth 1, lo
<LouKall> should i use eth0?
<LouKall> |lostbyte| ?
<jmichaelx> when i want to 'safely remove'/unmount my ipod, i get the error "umount: /media/sda2 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)". what do i do about this?
<|lostbyte|> jmichaelx, the command you used ?
<jmichaelx> |lostbyte|: i was just trying to do it by right-clicking and selecting 'safely remove' from the desktop and in konqueror
<|lostbyte|> jmichaelx, And how did you mount it ?
<jmichaelx> |lostbyte|: by right-clicking on the icon and selecting 'mount'
<|lostbyte|> jmichaelx, the error, is telling to do it as root.
<jmichaelx> |lostbyte|: i have this same problem on another PC with an external hard drive.... i can mount it from konqueror, but not unmount
<|lostbyte|> from command line, sudo umount /media/sda2        ..will do the trick.
<jmichaelx> |lostbyte|: yeah, i know, but i was hoping i could unmount without opening a terminal
<|lostbyte|> jmichaelx, then you will have to add an entry into /etc/fstab
<jmichaelx> |lostbyte|: ok ty for the command, i just wish i would not have to do that
<rav> hej
<jmichaelx> |lostbyte|: ok, i will read up on that
<|lostbyte|> jmichaelx, ok.
<rav> jest tu ktos z polski ??
<|lostbyte|> rav, Which lang is this ?
<jmichaelx> polish
<|lostbyte|> !polish
<ubotu> I know nothing about polish - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<|lostbyte|> !pol
<ubotu> I know nothing about pol - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<|lostbyte|> !search polish
<ubotu> Found nothing
<djk_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<|lostbyte|> Argh :P
<jmichaelx> lol
<|lostbyte|> djk_, tx
<djk_> yw
<LouKall> !polish!
<ubotu> I know nothing about polish! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LouKall> !lesbians
<ubotu> I know nothing about lesbians - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !pl
<LouKall> hehe
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<fabricio> e
<LouKall> !lesboz
<ubotu> I know nothing about lesboz - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<djk_> LouKall: even if ubotu knew something, you're apparently only 13 and wouldn't know what to do ;)
<LouKall> haha
<LouKall> !threesomes
<ubotu> I know nothing about threesomes - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<henk>  LouKall has left this channel (requested by gnomefreak: "dont play with ubotu")   <<, he funny understatement
<jim__> I just installed the chess game knights and it will only let me play against myself not the computer, I am using eboards as the engine.  any ideas
<djk_> meh, how can build-essential be essentials if it doesn't include an xmlparser and glib..
<ubuntu> Do I need a separete /boot partition ?
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: It's not necessary, but some of us like to have a seperate /boot parititon
<Hawkwind> s/parititon/partition
<the-erm> Anyone know what package alsaconf is in I can't seem to find it, and my sound card isn't working.
<the-erm> I've tried searching for it in apt: in konqueror as well :
<ubuntu> Do I get any performance advantage from having a separate /boot ?
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: Nope
<ubuntu> ok, I am going to hit the Install button.
<ubuntu> Talk you in a few minutes.
<Hawkwind> the-erm: Have you tried alsa-tools ?
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind, what are the advantages of a seperate boot part ?
<Hawkwind> the-erm: Or even alsa-utils
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: None other than defining how much space you want /boot to have to store your kernels
<BluesKaj> IC
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Old school linux users are usually the ones you'll see who have a seperate /boot partition.  It's just a habit that I got into years ago and I still make mine seperate to this day.  Probably always will
<the-erm> Hawkwind: I don't think it's in there..
<Healot> djk_, essential explains it
<djk_> Healot: explains what
<the-erm> asoundconf is.
<the-erm> but not alsaconf
<crimsun> we don't ship alsaconf.
<Healot> only the essential build tools are in it :)
<djk_> Healot: i'd think an xml-parser is essential..
<Healot> you think of that. the ubuntu team doesn't :0
<djk_> yea well, a lot of people believe in jesus..:p
<BluesKaj> Jesus would have used Linux :)
<Healot> i don't get that?
<crimsun> the difference is that you can't prove Jesus is broken, but you sure can prove Ubuntu is.
<djk_> crimsun: and all that because of an essential xml-parser...
<BluesKaj> my desktop is black atm , was trying to fix my scrn saver and poof , but I don't wanna end the session til the video stops encoding
<QMario> How would I transform a group of images into one PS file?
<mighty-d> hi, im having a bad time trying to get my infrared remote to work can anyone help me please?
<Warlock> hi have a question about flash player for firefox.
* DaSkreech stretches
<crimsun> the plugin or "the player?"
* Jucato yawns...
* DaSkreech snores
<Jucato> lol
<Warlock> I can't seem to get anything with flash player 8 to play on firefox.  I have seems to install everything like I have read but still a no go.
<DaSkreech> Warlock: There is no flash player 8 for Linux
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: !! :)
<crimsun> 7.0.63 is the latest version available.
<Jucato> only support for Flash player 7
<Jucato> oooh Hobbsee's here...
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech, Jucato
<Hobbsee> indeed, i am
<DaSkreech> Yes yes we know you are outraged  please visit http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/ and write comments liberally explaining how you feel about it
<Jucato> outraged? who? ehehe!
<DaSkreech> Warlock :)
<Jucato> I think I can survive without Flash. :D
<Warlock> I see thanks DaSkreech
<Jucato> Flash Player 9 for Linux is in the works... but... :-(
<DaSkreech> Warlock: They said that we should get Flash 9 by 2007 Dec
<Warlock> ok well I guess I'll just have to wait and see
<TheHighChild> Jucato: right.....
<Jucato> DaSkreech: but there's also a post in that blog that says that it "might" be put on hold...
<Jucato> TheHighChild: huh?
<Warlock> do you know of any linux player that can play or convert wmv so that they are playable.
<DaSkreech> Yeah for unknown reasons but I think there is enough out pouring of support that they dare not keep on
<Jucato> Warlock: Kaffeine can, you just need the w32codecs
<TheHighChild> Jucato: Just expressing my skepticism on the Flash 9
<Jucato> TheHighChild: that's why there was a "but..." :-D
<DaSkreech>  It's kind of like the US dropping support for LInux in America's Army
<Warlock> Oh ok cool I guess I'll work on that one first.
<DaSkreech> !w32codecs > Warlock
<Jucato> The thing is, they made a public announcement that they're working on Flash Player 9 for Linux and make a beta release early 2007.
<Jucato> now if they suddenly drop it... there's gonna be hell to pay >:)
<jim__> anyone know much aobut the game knights the chess game
<sledge_at_work> Has anyone gotten grub to work with SAS (serially attached scsi)?
<jim__> anyone know much aobut the game knights the chess game
<OOD> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Warlock> DaSkreech>thank you,  I'm sorry but I'm real new linux.  Just could not stand Windows or Mircosoft anymore.
<erov> jim__: what's up with it?
<jim__> everytime i play against the computer the computer times out on the first move and the game declares me the winner
<erov> it means you dont have a chess server installed i think
<RawSewage> it senses your strength
<jim__> i have enabled xboards
<DaSkreech> Warlock: Welcome :-) This is the rookery
<erov> jim__: well.. I use 'fruits' and I enabled it via the config in Knights
<jim__> where can i find fruits?
<erov> in the repo
<erov> it's named 'fruits' as well
<jim__> thank you i will try
<erov> fruit my bad
<erov> no s
<jim__> erov how do i configure fruit in knights config
<mighty-d> how do i install make-kpkg ??
<mike_> Man, is there a way to theme KDE in kubuntu?
<mike_> It doesn't seem to have a theme manager at all.
<mike_> It only has the default themes.
<erov> jim__: Settings->Configure Knights->Computer Opponents
<jim__> i am there but where do i designate fruit
<OOD> mike_: System Settings->Appearance
<mike_> That's where I went.  Doesn't seem to have a way to load new themes.
<erov> should be a box where you can select
<erov> if you installed 'fruit' from adept
<erov> if not
<erov> go to the add button on the side
<erov> and just add fruit
<Jucato> mike_: what kind of "theme" are you trying to install/load? KDE has many things that can be themed...
<erov> just type fruit for a filename
<erov> its in your path now
<mike_> Well there are a few themes I like on the kde-look site
<erov> its a UCI not XBOARD type too
<mike_> And I want to load them.
<Jucato> mike_: what kind of theme is it? (under what category in KDE-Look?)
<Jucato> you see, there are (Widget) Style themes, Icon Themes, Window Decorations, KDM (Login Screen) themes... each of these can be themed
<draik> Hello Jucato
<mike_> Themes/Styles, KDE 3.2-3.5
<Jucato> draik: hey! just the man I was looking for! :-D
<draik> What's going on Jucato?
<Healot> !info kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In repository main, is optional. Version 9.001ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<Jucato> I'm done with the ubuntu-classroom transcripts
<draik> very good
<Healot> !info kernel-package > mighty-d
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In repository main, is optional. Version 9.001ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<draik> you edited the file to clean it up?
<mike_> Mostly window decorations and widgets.
<draik> I think everything is still the same, nothing much more to add
<Jucato> draik: I've already posted it on my blog :-D
<draik> I think I can actually submit my pdf to the wiki for that class
<Jucato> http://jucato.multiply.com/journal/item/28
<draik> everything seems to be in order
<draik> thank you... I was just about to ask you for your link ^-^
<Jucato> mike_: hold on a sec, I'm looking for a post of mine that sort of explains how to install these stuff
<mike_> Before I installed kubuntu, there was an option where I could load themes...but I'd try to load, and it wouldn't theme!
<mike_> KDE is kinda broken, I guess.
<Jucato> mike_: nope it isn't
<OOD> mike_: there are several things you can theme in KDE: icons, styles, kwin borders etc
<Jucato> different kinds of themes are installed differently. For one, those under the Themes/Styles category need to be installed like an application (compiled or through dpkg)
<erov> damn that fruit engine kicked my ass.. :(
<OOD> and some of these could be in different forms (some are in source code)
<RawSewage> I cant beat chess computers
<OOD> you have to be able to differentiate between them and figure out what goes where and what'll work and what wont
<Jucato> mike_: here it is: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<erov> You read where they are still not able to make such engines for 'Go' ?
<endo> i am having a problem with the startup of kubuntu
<mike_> thanks.
<RawSewage> erov, yes, I read that
<RawSewage> it was on Digg
<endo> it stalls when initializing hardware
<Jucato> try reading it. it related the different KDE-Look categories with the System Settings modules...
<RawSewage> erov, do you play Go
<Jucato> hi claydoh!
<endo> it stall in the loadup screens for KDE
<erov> No.. but I was going to try to learn a while back.. just a game that really interests me and I'd like to take the time, some time, to learn/play
<claydoh> why hello Jucato!
<draik> Very nice
<nearfar> good .. first time kubuntu user .. after using gnome for years
<draik> Jucato
* nearfar trying kde apps
<RawSewage> erov, you should watch the anime series  Hikaru no Go
<draik> Nice layout
<RawSewage> erov, it will get you into  Go
<Jucato> draik: thanks! @_@
<endo> anyone?
<Jucato> claydoh: I was able to talk to Jonathan (dares not mention last name for fear of disturbing him again)
<erov> goes to watch Hikaru no Go
<RawSewage> Its a good series
<Jucato> just a few minutes after you left... @_@
<draik> My PDF is just split into "step per page"
<endo> It stalls at Loading the window manager
<Jucato> erov: ehehe! I like the opening song of that anime
<claydoh> Jucato: just don't type his nickname, if you are worried
<claydoh> I wouldn't worry
<manelson> hey, can anyone tell me how to specify in xorg.conf what monitor the KDE taskbar should be on in a dual monitor xinerama setup?
<Jucato> claydoh: his nick is his last name... that's why a few minutes after you left, he said "huh..." because he was notified that his nick was mentioned... @_@
<wckdkl0wn> is there a plugin for konversati0on that will allow me to post my bandwidth?
<Jucato> oh poor claydoh...
<wckdkl0wn> something like sysinfo
<endo> Anyone have any problems with startup of KDE?
<erov> not now except it runs some sort of wizard EVERY time..
<erov> asking me how I want my KDE appearance to be
<erov> also.. it's not saving my nameserver when I shutdown and boot back up
<Jucato> that wizard's name is KPersonalizer, and I have no idea why it was installed...
<erov> :|
<endo> my system dies everytime i try to log into KDE
<OOD> yeah i had the same thing yesterday
<endo> goes to the console in recovery mode
<endo> just not x
<OOD> that was to erov*
<sickboy> whats the easiest version of ubuntu?
<sickboy> jus got kubuntu an cant play wma video
<erov> did you just up to 3.5.4 ?
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<endo> fresh install
<OOD> erov: yeah, that's when it happened
<wckdkl0wn> sickboy: u need to install w32codecs tahts why
<Jucato> !w32codecs > sickboy
<erov> sickboy: follow the links ubotu just said
<draik> Jucato, I think that what I need to do now is take the questions from the end of the classes and add them as a "notes" page or something
<endo> what is the autokill command for theconsole
<mighty-d> hi, i'd like to know if i can just move all /usr to a new partition and then make /usr the mounting point for that partition from fstab
<erov> must be..
<sickboy> thanks!
<wckdkl0wn> sickboy: or download mplayer
<draik> Jucato, again, very nice job.
<Jucato> draik: thanks again!
<ErikTheRed> my suggestion to sickboy is to not use wma at all if possible
<Jucato> draik: I've been trying to contact nixternal to ask his permission if I could post mine before they post theirs
<sickboy> mplayer
<erov> well.... yeah!
<draik> Jucato, I think you'll be fine since their names are on there.
<sickboy> ya my gf gave me this cd im tryin to watch... hopfully its juicy
<OOD> erov: i just had a clean install of kubuntu done so i don't have that problem anymore, but it's probably a bug in 3.5.4
<nixternal> Jucato: yes ;)
<Jucato> weeee!! hi nixternal! :-D
<draik> speak of the devil... or penguin... w/e
<nixternal> i was 1 minute late earlier ;)
<wckdkl0wn> sickboy: try in konsole "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<endo> i cant get  x to start
<Jucato> ehehe!
<draik> nixternal, I will add the questions to the end of the 2nd PDF and send it to you ASAP
<erov> does the monitor just shutoff endo?
<endo> no
<endo> just stall
<silicon_> no
<silicon_> test.
<nixternal> ya you guys, that whole thing is wide open, do what you want with it
<silicon_> hello.
<Jucato> nixternal: here's the one I made. it's a summary/review, then links to the "transcripts" (for lack of a better term): http://jucato.multiply.com/journal/item/28
<nixternal> Jucato: AWESOME!  Good work!
<wind-> hi, i need help
<Jucato> whoa! you read fast :-D
<sickboy> hmm couldnt find package mplayer
<nixternal> you should wiki that ;)
<crimsun> mplayer is in multiverse.
<wckdkl0wn> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<Jucato> nixternal: ehehe! :-D
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
* Jucato blushes
<wckdkl0wn> what other commands are there other then sysinfo?
<wckdkl0wn> for konversation
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: look at Settings > Configure Konversation > Command Aliases
<dads> ?
<wezlo> hey gang is anyone else having troubles with sandisk card readers and dapper?
<wind-> i'm trying to get my function keys to work, they control the volume and screen brightness *amungst other things) how would i go about it?
<dads> how do i change my nick?
<wckdkl0wn> nothing for like bandwidth though right?
<Jucato> dads: type in /nick <nickname>
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: unless there's a plugin for it in Konversation, I don't think so...
<wckdkl0wn> what else can i use other then konversation
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: for IRC?
<nearfar> no 'browser' in kubuntu?
<nearfar> er.. amorak
<wckdkl0wn> yea just irc not other messengers
<Jucato> nearfar: huh?
<frostystorm> Is there any easy way to install the compilers and assemblers used when i ./configure make make install something? like through adept?
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: Kopete can also do IRC, and so can GAIM, but they're both mainly IM clients. irssi is a command line IRC client, and XChat is a GNOME based (AFAIK) IRC client
<dads> ty jucato
<wckdkl0wn> thats right i remember xchat now i cant believe i forgot about it
<dads> err
<nearfar> Jucato: amoraK. Isn't there any album/artist browser like in iTunes/rhythmbox?
<Jucato> ^_^
<nearfar> ?
<Jucato> nearfar: there is. but you have to load the media in Amarok's collection, sort of like iTunes' Library
<nearfar> Jucato: I did. drag and dropped
<DaSkreech> wckdkl0wn: Kopete
<Jucato> nearfar: dragged and dropped where?
<nearfar> Jucato: Collection
<nearfar> Jucato: I for sure realized how COMPLEX kde can be /
<nearfar> :/
<draik> nixternal, I have the PDF created for the wiki. How do I go about uploading the PDF?
<nixternal> i believe you can just attach it, and then create a link to it
<DaSkreech> nearfar: Do you have all your music in one place?
<nearfar> DaSkreech: yes, ~/Music
<draik> attach it where?
<Jucato> nearfar: near the top of the list in your collection, there's a drop down menu that says something like "Genre/Album/Artist"
<nearfar> Jucato: yes
<nearfar> that list is empty first of all
<Jucato> you can change that so you could arrange by artist, by album, or by any combination you want
<nearfar> but the right pane is full of songs
<nearfar> each song does have artist/album
<Jucato> err...
<nearfar> how to take screenshot?
<Jucato> nearfar: errr
<Jucato> nearfar: you didn't drag your music into your collection
<erov> press print scr
<nearfar> I mean, the KDE way
<DaSkreech> In amarok go to Settings-> Configure marok -> collection
<Jucato> the right-side is the playlist contents
<nearfar> erov: and?
<DaSkreech> Add your folder to the collection
<Jucato> nearfar: follow DaSkreech's directions to build your Collection
<nearfar> DaSkreech: yes, it's already there (I did then in welcome step)
<erov> use ksnapshot
<nearfar> complicated menu! .. using alt-f2
<DaSkreech> ok so you have 4 tabs on the left of amarok?
<DaSkreech> nearfar: Content, Collection, Playlists, Files?
<sickboy> ok now i got an easy Q how do i activate flash in firefox?
<nearfar> DaSkreech: yes
<nearfar> btw, no adblock in konqueror?
<Jucato> sickboy: have you istalled the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<Jucato> nearfar: Konqueror has a built-in adblock
<sickboy> is that in adept?
<Jucato> no need to install an Adblock extension
<nearfar> DaSkreech: http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amorakwoesck6.png
<scast> Hmm guys, I can't do "sudo kwrite [insert file here] " :(
<Jucato> scast: try to use kdesu instead
<Jucato> "kdesu kwrite [...] "
<Jucato> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> sickboy: follow this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<nearfar> popups in konqueror too
<Jucato> sickboy: then follow the instructions for Kubuntu Dapper
<Jucato> nearfar: Javascript settings control popups
<DaSkreech> nearfar: And under Colletion you have nothing?
<scast> I think I was able to do it before, don't know why I can't now
<nearfar> DaSkreech: yeah, as in that screenshot
<DaSkreech> nearfar: Can you check under settings thaat things are imported?
<nearfar> btw, I used to sync my iPod in 'banshee' (gnome player). Now how do I continue syncing in amoraK without losing any files? same music directory ever - ~/Music
<nearfar> DaSkreech: yes, I checked
<nearfar> DaSkreech: n/m .. I will figure this out later
<DaSkreech> nearfar: Can you do me a quick favour? What version of amarok are you using?
<nearfar> for iPod, it shows song browser
<nearfar> DaSkreech: 1.3.9 (using KDE 3.5.2)
<Jucato> it's weird that all his music is in the playlist window.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Well he did say he dragged and dropped
<nearfar> and I can browser my iPod only by Artist? how lame!
<nearfar> *browse
<DaSkreech> nearfar: When you play a song on the Content tab does it tell you that it's in the collection?
<Jucato> he could have dropped it just on the playlist window, not added to the collection itself...
<DaSkreech> nearfar: That's how the ipod is organized
<nearfar> DaSkreech: I get a screen popup
<nearfar> DaSkreech: though I would like to browser by album
<DaSkreech> nearfar: Which says?
<scast> http://pastie.caboo.se/7883 check it out.
<Jucato> nearfar: could you double check in Settings > Configure Amarok > Collections that the tiny box beside your Music directory is checked?
<nearfar> DaSkreech: there is 'Context' tab, no 'Content' tab
<nearfar> Jucato: yes, it is
<DaSkreech> nearfar: I'll be damned I always read it as Content :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hehe :-D
<DaSkreech> nearfar: What does the popup say?
<nearfar> I clicked on 'Build Collection', selected folder, but it still does nothing.
<nearfar> DaSkreech: it's notification popup -- when next song is played
<Jucato> nearfar: can you try  Tools > Rescan Collection?
<scast> Any idea? --- http://pastie.caboo.se/7883
<nearfar> Jucato: ah! works now
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> nearfar: then you can just click on the "Group By" dropdown list to change how your collection is arranged
<nearfar> thanks!
<nearfar> gtg
<Jucato> scast: when did this start happening?
<DaSkreech> nearfar: :-D
<Jucato> nearfar: bye! have fun
<Jucato>  @_@
<scast> since I wanted to edit my sources.list
<nearfar> btw, I can't 'sync' my iPod, but only manually copy stuff?
<Jucato> scast: try this. go to your sources.list in Konqueror, then right-click > Actions > Edit as Root
<nearfar> DaSkreech: so I found a bug in amaroK :D
<Jucato> nearfar: what bug?
<nearfar> brb
<scast> But why can't I do sudo kwrite something :(
<nearfar> Jucato: not 'building' collecion when I add it
<nearfar> or scan
<basilio> If i have Linux installed in my computer will i get affected by clicking the links provded by my friend with a worm
<nearfar> brb
<basilio> like the http://buddies.funbuddyicons.com@[fwpscript] Version:01.03.00.08|rsvp|Icon:none@[/fwpscript]  from INSTANT MESSENGER
<scast> hmmm
<scast> Weird
<scast> :o
<scast> Now I can do sudo kwrite
<Jucato> scast: always use kdesu when launching GUI apps as root
<scast> lol
<scast> Really?
<Jucato> scast: yes
<scast> Didn't know that.
<scast> Are you sure?
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<scast> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> :-P
<scast> lawl
<scast> Aight
* scast feels stupid
<Jucato> nah! don't feel that way. it's something that's easily overlooked and presumed
<oxez> Hello. I'm currently running Ubuntu Dapper (with gnome), and I've installed amaroK 1.4.1 throught the Kubuntu repos. There is only one thing that I'd like to fix: there are many icons missing in amarok.. what package should I need to get those?
<Jucato> basilio: generally, no. But you can't be too sure. Why would you click on something that you know has a worm anyway?
<scast> oxez: kubuntu-desktop :-P
<scast> oxez: nah, no idea, ask Jucato.
<oxez> scast, nah I don't want to install the whole thing :p
<basilio> just curious lol
<wind-> this is the first time i've downloaded anything off the net and it saved as a .tar.bz2  ... how do i install it?
<Jucato> wind-: what are you trying to install?
<baskew> bunzip
<wind-> GIMPshop
<wind-> do i extract?
<wind-> actually, i have no clue how to install this
<baskew> cant you just do a apt-get install gimp? or use adept
<wind-> can you/
<scast> wind-: don't get your expectations to high. It's just a few hacks to change the application menus.
<baskew> well gimp shop just something else tho
<wind-> gimpshop isn't photoshop?
<Jucato> gimpshop isnt' available in the repositories, but the GIMP is
<wind-> for linux
<Jucato> wind-: no
<baskew> just get gimp
<Jucato> wind-: gimpshop is a "hack" of the GIMP which tries to make the GIMP act/look like photoshop
<baskew> =]  or is there a reason u want gimpshop?
<wind-> what is himp
<wind-> gimp
<wind-> oh
<scast> Jucato: not even close. Is just a hack that change the way the menus behaves.
<wind-> gotcha
<wind-> apt-get install gimp?
<Jucato> scast: to make them behave like Photoshop, right?
<wind-> sudo
<baskew> yeah be root
<scast> Basically.
<scast> Personally it's a waste of time. Even on #gimp they say is bad idea to install it ^^
<wind-> after it installs, where will it be?
<wind-> ?
<Jucato> scast: of course they will say that :-D
<wind-> what should i use to edit pictures
<Jucato> wind-: you launch it like any othe application, and open up files like any other application
<Jucato> wind-: word of warning: the interface takes a bit of getting used to
<Jucato> specially if you've been used to Photoshop
<wind-> that's fine
<wind-> but i'm kind of new to linux, where is it? i looked under graphics (kubuntu)
<baskew> when i installed kubuntu, gimp was already installed
<baskew> kde menu > graphics > gimp
<Jucato> baskew: are you sure? Ubuntu installs GIMP by default, but Kubuntu installs Krita by default, not the GIMP
<wind-> i don't see it
<scast> wind-: you could also try Krita. But it doesn't have 10 years of development like gimp does.
<Jucato> wind-: have you installed the GIMP already?
<wind-> yeah
<baskew> jucato: well sorry i installed ubuntu 1st, then installed kubuntu desktop,.... sorry
<Jucato> baskew: no problem. no need to be sorry
<wind-> all i have to do is sugo apt-get install gimp    right?
<wind-> sudo
<Jucato> scast: but Krita wasn't just built form scratch, too.
<baskew> thatll work
<Jucato> wind-: yeah
<wind-> nothing popped up?
<wind-> after it installed
<Jucato> wind-: nothing will popup. where did you type "sudo apt-get install gimp" anyway?
<baskew> type gimp
<wind-> ah
<wind-> do i always have to do that
<Jucato> wind-: no. your K Menu will be updated in a short while... (I hope)
<wind-> hm
<scast> A pentium4 is considered 686?
<XVampireX> yeah
<scast> aight.
<CVirus> wind-: type kbuilsycoca to update your K Menu after installing new software
<Jucato> yeah, I've even created a special menu entry for "kbuildsycoca --incremental" for it. though it doesn't work 100% of the time.
<Jucato> I'm surprised that this bug is till alive, though. IIRC, it has been like that since Breezy...
<CVirus> lazy devs :-p
<Jucato> :-D
<wind-> thanks
<wind-> hey how come it says permission denied when i try to save the image?
<Jucato> wind-: where (what directory) is the image saved?
<wind-> a folder i made, Stuff
<XVampireX> is it in your home folder?
<Jucato> you won't be able to save images/files if you don't have the permissions for that file or the folder it's located int
<Jucato> s/int/in
<XVampireX> integer
<XVampireX> aha
<wind-> ?
<Jucato> lol
<paul__> im looking for some people running Counter strike source on dapper drake
<XVampireX> paul__: you need some playing buddies?
<XVampireX> :P
<wind-> how do i change permissions
<paul__i> i wish i could im still trying to get it working
<wind-> i thought if i were the only user it would let me do anything?
<XVampireX> wind-: through the GUI
<wckdkl0wn> i accidently killed my task bar.. how do i bring it back
<Jucato> wind-: not really. there are some files/folders that have been set to belong to the administrator (root)
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: if it's dead, just press Alt+F2 and type in kicker
<wckdkl0wn> Jucato: ty its back now
* XVampireX thinks that if wind- could create a folder in a place with no problems then it must be somewhere in home directory
<Jucato> :-D
* Jucato doesn't know what to think...
<Jucato>  @_@
<paul__i> so Vampire are you running it on your box?
<XVampireX> paul__i: of course not
<Jucato> lol
<XVampireX> Why would I want windows only applications running on my computer even if it works via wine
<wind-> nan@dstrike-Laptop:~$ kbullsycoca
<wind-> bash: kbullsycoca: command not found
<Jucato> wind-: kbuildsycoca
<paul__i> because it is a fun game
<paul__i> and i enjoy playing it
<XVampireX> paul__i: I asked why should I :)
<wind-> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<paul__i> i guess it is a metter of perspective
<Jucato> wind-:try "kbuildsycoca --incremental"
<XVampireX> It's a matter of preference.
<XVampireX> And I won't forgive windows developers, ever!
<Jucato> paul__i: nothing wrong with what you prefer. XVampireX just said he doesn't prefer it. :-D
<wind-> cool i see it now
<paul__i> nore will, I but i dont have a gripe with Steam
<Jucato> XVampireX: err.. can you blame them if they've been blinded? lol
<wind-> thankie :)
<XVampireX> Jucato: Yes
<Jucato> lol
<paul__i> a lemon and 2 oranges...
<soulrider> hey everyone :)
<poningru> yarr
* baskew pretty much doesnt play games unless they run natively
<baskew> tuxracer -] 
<XVampireX> no gaming channel for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<paul__i> baskew: nothing wrong with that, but the linux first person shooter market is quite behind others
<wind-> ok another question
<wind-> how do i make ff the default web browser, not uh... whatever the other one is
<paul_> macd: you still here boy?
<wind-> so when i click on links here, it opens a tab in ff instead of a window from konquer?
<Jucato> wind-: launch System Settings > KDE Components > Default Applications > Web Browser
<XVampireX> paul__i: behind? I'd say more advanced :D
<XVampireX> Serious Sam 2 coming to linux too
<Jucato> the Linux RPG market is quite dormant... :-(
<XVampireX> Yeah :(
<wind-> cool
<wind-> thanks
<TehUni> i'm having alot of trouble with X with my 3 monitor setup. i want 3 seperate screens. eg. no xinerama. is this possible? twinview and the rest seem to limit me to 2. any time i activate my 3rd screen, it seems to turn xinerama on
<Jucato> of course I could buy Neverwinter Nights... but wouldn't it be nice if someone was able to come up with a good open-source game...
<Jucato> a good 3D OpenGL (yech DirectX) RPG...
<paul_> macd
<paul__i> i drool
<XVampireX> Jucato: there's scourge
<paul__i> btw, anyone here got any hints for running dual display with an N-Vidia 7400 go?
<Jucato> is it 3D?
<XVampireX> Jucato: kinda
<XVampireX> isometric 3d
<TehUni> paul_i: google xorg.conf twinview
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> let me check
<Jucato> I'm presuming the story/plot is good, too?
<paul__i> thnx TehUni
<XVampireX> Roguelike
<Jucato> err... Rogue-like?? (sorry, what's Rogue?)
<XVampireX> http://scourge.sourceforge.net/
<paul_> macd have you died?
<fatejudger> I can't seem to play apple's HD trailers using KMPlayer with Xine
<mrmusic> so anybody here familiar with SWAT
<fatejudger> has anyone here gotten it working?
<XVampireX> fatejudger: do you have the codecs?
<fatejudger> XVampireX: libxineextracodecs
<fatejudger> XVampireX: and w32codecs
<XVampireX> gstreamer?
<fatejudger> XVampireX: Xine
<XVampireX> ah, nevermind
<XVampireX> since you use xine, yeah
<XVampireX> hmm
<fatejudger> can you use gstreamer 0.10 in KMPlayer now?
<XVampireX> no idea
<XVampireX> I don't use kmplayer
<fatejudger> it's the only one that doesn't crash
<fatejudger> in Konqueror
<XVampireX> Konqueror not so good for web browsing
<XVampireX> For example it doesn't render Gmail well
<Jucato> XVampireX: not really Konqueror's fault. Try using the Mozilla 1.7.3 browser identification and everything will be ok
<XVampireX> lets see
<scast> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.24 paused
<Jucato> either Mozilla 1.7.3 or Safari on OS X
<XVampireX> Where do I set that?
<Jucato> You can just go the GMail Website, then Tools > Change Browser Identification
<Jucato> or you can also manually change it in Settiings > Configure Konqueror > Browser Identifcation and add a new Site Specific Identifcation rule
<XVampireX> Ah, that works
<nabz> hey, anyone know why gedit is not working?
<Jucato> nabz: there's no gedit in Kubuntu
<nabz> :(
<Jucato> nabz: try kate instead
<XVampireX> yeah
<nabz> ok thanks
<Jucato> "kate"
<nabz> yep worked
<nabz> thanks alot
<Jucato> ^_^
<scast> nabz: or kwrite
<manelson> can someone tell me how to change xorg.conf to switch my KDE menu bar to my other monitor in my dual monitor setup
<TehUni> i'm having alot of trouble with X with my 3 monitor setup. i want 3 seperate screens. eg. no xinerama. is this possible? twinview and the rest seem to limit me to 2. any time i activate my 3rd screen, it seems to turn xinerama on
<rredd4> how do I add my own backgrounds in kde?  when I go to the backgrounds control panel, I can not see a way to load the image from my hard drive.
<firephoto> rredd4: the little folder icon next to the  " Picture:" drop down menu
<rredd4> firephoto  ahhh  little folder icon, thats why i didn't see it
<rredd4> ty
<QMario> How do I use OpenOffice's Export to PDF in the command line?
<rav> hej
<rav> jest tu ktos z polski ?
<rredd4> rav english please
<Agios> slkdfow  wslmzx  wsp03ks
<Agios> rredd4: I just copy the image I want to use for a background to /usr/share/wallpapers
<Agios> then it will show up in the list
<rredd4> Agios  ok, ty!
<Agios> np
<macd> paul_ yes
<rav> #ubuntu
<Andruk> i cant get sound on kubuntu dapper, any ideas on where to start (alsa 1.0.9 installed)
<wind-> how come when i put a 6 in 1 card reader (pcim card) in my laptop, it says it can't mount?
<wind-> i have a 1gb sd card in it now
<wind-> the error is "Mount: can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<mighty-d> hi, how can i pass parameters to a bin.bash script?
<crrj> scriptname arg1 arg2 etc.
<dr_willis> You mean a bash script?
<mighty-d> yeah
<mighty-d> but when i write it whats the syntax?
<dr_willis> you mean IN the bash program how to parse the arguments?
<mighty-d> yeah
<dr_willis> google for that 'advanced bash scripting guide' (and bookmark it. and read it a few dozen times, :P )  It will have examples of about everything ya will need.
<Hawkwind> mighty-d: Type: /join #Bash
<mighty-d> ok thanks, :)
<Hawkwind> mighty-d: That URL dr_willis just talked about is in the #Bash /topic
<Agios> wind-: mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt
<Agios> give it a mount point
<dr_willis> I got that Guide in html format on my Playstation portable. :P
<dr_willis> Heh.
<wind-> thanks
<crrj> html reference material can be quite handy
<dr_willis> wonder if theres a complete html tldp package i can download and have a total mirror of the things.
<dr_willis> the TLDP guides on your psp. :P now Nerdish!
<wind-> mount: only root can do that       ?
<wind-> oops nm
<Hawkwind> wind-: Of course
<Agios> depends on the options set in fstab
<Hawkwind> wind-: Unless you give it paramaters within your fstab to specify users can do it
<wind-> gotcha thanks
<wind-> ok... now nothing is happening
<dr_willis> define 'nothing' :P
<dr_willis> nothign can be good.. or bad.
<wind-> nothing is showing up when i take out the pcim card or the memory card and stick it back in
<endo> my kubuntu is stalling in the startup screen for the KDE
<endo> anyone ever have this problem?
<dr_willis> This a clean install?
<endo> yeah totally clean
<dr_willis> odd.
<endo> thats what I said
<QMario> YAY XSANE FINALLY CAN SCAN TO PDF!!! :)
<dr_willis> could pop to the console, login and see if theres a X log to check out.
<dr_willis> it just 'hangs' X or the whole system?
<dr_willis> QMario,  so ya get a pdf of huge images..! yes.
<dr_willis> :P
<endo> hangs the whole system
<dr_willis> endo,  that sounds like a video issue.. what card ya got?
<dr_willis> endo,  actually that sounds EXACTLY like a video issue uve herd of befor.
<endo> really
<endo> any sugestions?
<dr_willis> what video card do you have. :P
* dr_willis waits.... :P   well If its ATI - install the  ati drivers given in the !ATI url. (i got lag on irc)
* dr_willis waits for his isp to disconnect him.. lag is growing.
<wckdkl0wn> where would i get remote.pm from?
<wckdkl0wn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jenx> Anyone know of a .mov player
<Jenx> Also seeking how to make transparent windows
<wolfmanz> Agios do you know much about security when it comes to kubuntu as to why it would be better then XP aside from the fact the users are not logged in as root?
<dr_willis> go ask that in ##linux - i bet ya get a  quite a few reasons.
<dr_willis> some of which I may even understand. :P
<Andruk_Tatum> so, i cant get any sound from my system, anybody willing to help?
<wolfmanz> dr_wills you gotta be registered to even speak in that room lol
<XVampireX> Andruk_Tatum: Sure, describe what happened, I.E: Did you have sound before or you can't get it at all? Also, are you trying to play MP3's and have you just installed kubuntu for the first time?
<Andruk_Tatum> i cant remember if i got sound on kubuntu before, (ive had it for awhile, ive just been at my other house over the summer) i dont think i have ever been able to get sound.  so, i try to play an mp3 file with amarok, kaffeine, rhythmbox, and vlc, and i cant get any sound, and it normally gives me a mesage that no audio drivers could be initialized
<azmodean> wolfmanz: a few other reasons are that no ports are open by default and linux isn't targeted as much as windows
<NeoFax> Anyone know of a linux distro that is preconfigured as a SOHO server?
<Andruk_Tatum> and to change any necessary files, you have to know the admin pw
<NeoFax> Andruk_Tatum: What soundcard do you have?
<crimsun> Andruk_Tatum: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<wolfmanz> azmodean ya but that depends on the distro in terms of ports being open some aint to good about that
<Wind> i must be doing something wrong because it still gives me the error "mount: can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Andruk_Tatum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20167
<azmodean> I thought that was typical across the ubuntu distros, not an expert of course though...
<XVampireX> Andruk_Tatum: 1. the admin password is your user password. 2. you may need to download the neccessary codecs to be able to play sound 3. if 2 fails, you need to configure your sound driver.
<unix_infidel> anyone know how to allow access to all 192.168.1.* in hosts.allow??
<Andruk_Tatum> um, okay...so, for mp3 files in amarok, how do i find what codecs i need?
<Andruk_Tatum> oh, and m4a files
<djclue917> unix_infidel: what's the output of "route -n"
<crimsun> Andruk_Tatum: lsmod |grep ^snd_ens1371
<NeoFax> Andruk_Tatum: cat /var/log/messages | grep snd_ens1371
<Andruk_Tatum> neither return anything
<NeoFax> Andruk_Tatum: sudo modprobe snd_ens1371
<Andruk_Tatum> nuttin
<NeoFax> Andruk_Tatum: Now see if kmix see's the card
<djclue917> Andruk_Tatum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<djclue917> Andruk_Tatum: that's the link for all your multimedia needs.
<inc|freaky> hi all. does anyone know how to add GIF support to rrdtool?
<Andruk_Tatum> :O it sees the card (thats progress)
<Andruk_Tatum> thx
<NeoFax> Anyone know how to up the debug level for postfix to see what the delivery location is?
<NeoFax> Andruk_Tatum: Do sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf.  then run sudo sysv-rc-conf and turn on alsa for levels 2345.
<NeoFax> I am having problems with postfix not delivering to a virtual maildir.
<Andruk_Tatum> k
<Wind> i must be doing something wrong because it still gives me the error "mount: can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Wind> i try sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/sd1
<Wind> but it doesn't work
<Andruk_Tatum> Neofax: okay, now what?
<NeoFax> Andruk_Tatum: Have you turned on ALSA for levels 2345?
<Andruk_Tatum> yes
<NeoFax> If so, do invoke-rc.d alsa restart
<NeoFax> Then do sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<Andruk_Tatum> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/alsa not found.
<NeoFax> This should restart your sound card drivers.
<NeoFax> ok do ls -l | grep alsa
<Andruk_Tatum> nothing
<azmodean> also you can check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 if you haven't already "comprehensive sound problems guide for ubuntu"
<Andruk_Tatum> ah, thank you
<NeoFax> ok do ls -l /etc/init.d | grep alsa,  This is what it should have read
<Andruk_Tatum> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  9282 2006-05-29 06:03 alsa-utils
<sinppa_> is anybody having problems with plf-repos? or is the problem only in my sources.list :O
<NeoFax> So then do invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<crimsun> Andruk_Tatum: pastebin your amixer output
<jimmy> does anyone know how to find out what the environmental variables are in Imagemagick? I am trying to find the temporary directory it uses
<NeoFax> sinppa_: They changed their server to freecontribs.org I think.
<danl> All xine based media players error and say all audio drivers fail. Why would this be?
<sinppa_> NeoFax: ok, ill try to fix my sources.list and try if it's working
<Andruk_Tatum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20169
<danl> include vlc in that
<danl> all audio seems to fail
<adamf4i> hello
<NeoFax> Andruk_Tatum: What does tail /var/log/messages say?  ALSA failed and should have written why it did.
<crimsun> Andruk_Tatum: amixer set 'Master' 80% && amixer set 'Line In->Rear Out' on && amixer set 'PC Speaker' on
<Hawkwind> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free
<Hawkwind> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free
<Hawkwind> sinppa_: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<adamf4i> anyone know much about installing video drivers im having alot fo trouble
<thompa> dani: have you tried alsaconf
<danl> no, sound just suddenly stopped working, because it worked before
<sinppa_> Hawkwind: I have it exactly like that. I think my problem about problems with my ISP. Some sites aren't working :O Guess I'll just have to wait and see
<sinppa_> but thanks anyway :)
<Hawkwind> sinppa_: No problem :)
<Andruk_Tatum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20171
<Hawkwind> sinppa_: Might be a DNS issue.  Might check in /etc/resolv.conf and make sure you have nameservers listed there correctly
<sinppa_> Hawkwind: I think it isn't about that, I blame that damned ISP. Many other are having problems with that
<danl> eh, n/m fixed it
<crimsun> Andruk_Tatum: right, now ``amixer /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav''
<Andruk_Tatum> amixer: Unknown command '/usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav'...
<crimsun> Andruk_Tatum: err, sorry, aplay not amixer
<crimsun> (too many things going on simultaneously)
<Andruk_Tatum> np
<adamf4i> anyone know much about installing video drivers im having alot fo trouble
<Andruk_Tatum> okay, OMG
<Andruk_Tatum> zound!
<soulrider> adamf4i: i can help you if you want
<tidiman07> hi, i need someone with nmap to help for a sec
<Andruk_Tatum> okay, so that got sound
<NeoFax> Andruk_Tatum: Now do alsactl -s to save these as default.
<adamf4i> ok
<Andruk_Tatum> OMG, thank you so much!!!!
<soulrider> ok, first did you follow the instruction on the site
<NeoFax> As for the mp3 and such you need to install the other codecs
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Andruk_Tatum> "invalid option -- s"
<adamf4i> soul u got aim
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> Darkstar2558
<tidiman07> need help from nmap user
<NeoFax> Andruk_Tatum: alsactl store
<Andruk_Tatum> thank you!
<Andruk_Tatum> "alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing" sudo?
<tidiman07> who has nmap installed?
<tidiman07> nobody wants to help me?
<adamf4i> need help installin video drivers < ATI
<NeoFax> Andruk_Tatum: Maybe I will get it this time? sudo alsactl store
<adamf4i> need help installin video drivers < ATI
<abattoir> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<abattoir> adamf4i: ^^^^ followed that guide ?
(intelikey/#kubuntu) wolfmanz idk  a while now.   why ?
<intelikey> long enough to make it do what i want it to.  whether the distor/packagers think it should or not.   :)
<wolfmanz> intelikey: what makes kubuntu make secure then say windows xp aside from being logged in as root and the fact linux dont dont have the user number s windows does?
<intelikey> wolfmanz sorry for not being able to translate that,  but could you rephrase it please ?
<nixternal> no viruses, no spyware, no malware...shall i continue?  oh, and when there is a USN security notice the devs and security team have a fix released immediately
<wolfmanz> intelikey: do you think linux/kubuntu is more secure then windows xp and if so why is it?
<Jucato> nixternal speaketh, we must all listen :-D
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> s/listen/listeneth
<Jucato> lol
<EricCartman> Is there a tool to select active gcc version ?
<EricCartman> as in, c++ will call g++-3.4 etc
<nixternal> good question..kinda like you can select a java version and make it active
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(nixternal/#kubuntu) intelikey: you cut off at 'moderately
(intelikey/#kubuntu) secure' by default,  it can
(nixternal/#kubuntu) i love the 12lb hammer bit though ;)
(Jucato/#kubuntu) intelikey: how do you do one-liner commands without sudo?
(intelikey/#kubuntu)             be enhanced greatly without the hammer
(intelikey/#kubuntu) Jucato ?
<ubuntu> I have a question
(nixternal/#kubuntu) ask away ubuntu
<ubuntu> why can I not mount my HDD
<Jucato> intelikey:  i mean,using su? coz there's no sudo in MEPIS :-D
<nixternal> how are you trying to mount it?
<ubuntu> I am using kubuntu in a live disk fashion
<ubuntu> just right clicking in konquerer and selecting mount
<nixternal> that works for me
<ubuntu> its NTFS
<Jucato> intelikey: so if I just wanted to "apt-get install blahblahblah", I have to use "su", then the command, then "exit"...
<intelikey> Jucato you have to su -    then run the command string    that is (script wise) safer in a sense
<nixternal> oh, then it won't work i do not believe, but i don't have ntfs or fat anywhere in theis house
<ubuntu> no NTFS read support?
<nixternal> ya, it can read ntfs no doubt
<ubuntu> I thought pretty much all distros had NTFS read support
<intelikey> Jucato i think su can run commands also
<intelikey> Jucato man su    -c will cause the next argument to be treated as a command
<tk> nfts3g is almost done in beta I believe... it works great for me with r/w for NTFS
<Jucato> hmm... interesting
<ubuntu> so what do you suggest
<nixternal> i need to get me a ntfs partition so i can play around i guess
<Jucato> I'll try that later in MEPIS. :-D
<nixternal> tk, can he use it via live cd?
<nixternal> i mean is it easy for him to grab and install?
<Jucato> ubuntu: have you made a mount point (something like /media/hda3) for your NTFS drive?
<imbrandon_> ubuntu: http://jclark.org/weblog/Miscellany/Tech/ubrescue.html
<imbrandon_> ^^ explains it easy like
<tk> nixternal: its not completely simple, have to download FUSE and install it, then get ntfs3g working correctly
<nixternal> ya, i seen that in the forums
<intelikey> wolfmanz did that answer your question?
<ubuntu> no, I assume mount makes a point and whatnot
<tk> nixternal: when I setup it up this time, I'm gonna try and script it so its a 1 shot deal in the future
<nixternal> i could always make a ntfs partition for like a gig or something to play with ;)
<tk> nix: dont even need a gig :P
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ubuntu> error is "mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<imbrandon_> ubuntu: http://jclark.org/weblog/Miscellany/Tech/ubrescue.html
<imbrandon_> ^^ explains it easy like
<nixternal> tk, i bought all these big supid hard drives, and only use like 5%
<nixternal> ;) i can use a gig
<nixternal> lol
<wolfmanz> intelikey: i'm thinkiing about your answer lol...
<tk> nixternal: and getting ntfs3g to mount via fstab appears to be tricky, mine I had to mount every reboot cause my fstab line wasnt right
<tk> nixternal: I'll buy one? then you can increase your % :P
<nixternal> lol
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/zero of=file && mkfs.ntfs file
<Jucato> ubuntu: you might want to read this, too: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php
<intelikey> and yes that needs a limit on the size or it will fill the drive.
<nixternal> we can tell who still uses windows in here ;)
<tk> hmmm why does amarok keep rebuilding my collection everytime i run it...
<imbrandon_> you probably have rescan collection on startup checked in the options
* imbrandon_ go's to bed
<tk> i didnt see that option, just checked for it
<intelikey> nixternal some body in here uses M$ ???    lets hang 'em
<nixternal> tk, it did that to me as well...i blasted my ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok directory and restarted amarok..it did a scan one time and that was it afterwards
<Jucato> tk: do you do something that changes the contents of the folders that Amarok is supposed to be watching for it's collection, before you start Amarok?
<nixternal> i also had a bogus file muckin' up amarok as well
<wolfmanz> i use windows all the time
<tk> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> hmm...
<nixternal> me to wolfmanz, everytime i get in my car i roll them down
<wolfmanz> lol i meant windows xp lol
<intelikey> wolfmanz security is not why i use linux.    i can tell you why i use linux in one word    " EULA "    plain and simple.
<tk> nixternal: i blasted all the .DB and .html/xml files from that a bit ago, but I switch  to used MySQL instaed of SQLite... maybe it doesnt work with MySQL well?
<nixternal> no intelikey, CUSTOMIZABLE
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> ooh, that i don't know, as i only used the lite
<wolfmanz> intelikey: why do they bother you?
<Jucato> nixternal: same reason as mine. Security and stability only came 2nd and 3rd
<nixternal> yup
<intelikey> no that's not why.   i do like that,  but the reason is the EUKA
<nixternal> i love how i can hack my Kubuntu anyway that i like
<djclue917> intelikey: EULA is not a word. :D
<intelikey> one in every crowd
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> im free to break it, reinstall it, oh, and never have to register or re-register, or call because i registered more then 5 times or what not ;)
<Jucato> he should have said: 1 acronym "EULA"
<tk> djclue917: its pronounced you-luh :P
<Jucato> or if I change my processor/motherboard, I won't have to buy a new license :-D
<Search4Lancer> how do I disable Flash in Firefox? I don't want to uninstall it, just temp disable it, it's really slowing me down, all these freaking flash ads
<intelikey> ah ha.   acronym literly means another name   NAME  as in word   ha  :)
<tk> lol
<tk> lets blast that dir again and see what happens
<ubuntu> ok, editing the fstab worked
<tk> bleh konveration doesnt to /exec i guess
<ubuntu> one thing down, although I dont know why its so tricky
<djclue917> tk: yeah i know that.
<word> stop saying word :(
<ubuntu> now I got a whole new question
<tk> djclue917: I was implying that it is a word since it has a pronunciation not that you didnt know what it was ;)
<Jucato> is anyone else experiencing lag in freenode lately?
<ubuntu> my other computer wont boot kubuntu as a live disk
<ubuntu> gets going
<ubuntu> everything "ok"
<ubuntu> gets past the screen where it says it comes without warranty
<djclue917> tk: well, it isn't a word. and AFAIK, most acronyms have pronunciations too like GNU for example..
<ubuntu> then it just freezes
<intelikey> but at any rate, when i used M$-DOS  i wanted it to be "free"  even though i didn't even know there was a unix at that time.  then windows came along and i thought they should at least gpl the old dos apps seeing they had stopped supporting them and stopped developing them.   but some where about there i found linux   and the rest as they say is history.
<tk> djclue917: it was also sarcasm that's poorly conveyed over IRC :P
<Jucato> ubuntu: have you tried to start the CD in safe graphics mode?
<ubuntu> yep
<Jucato> hm...
<ubuntu> its odd, this is the crappy computer
<ubuntu> doesn't work on my good one
<intelikey> djclue917 names are words.
<ubuntu> I tried the 64 bit originally, since its an amd64
<ubuntu> didn't work, so I tried the 32 bit
<ubuntu> didn't work either
<Jucato> err... words... names... sounds...
<tk> hmmm i guess I should start working towards NTFS r/w support agian since thereis no whay I am backing up  300gigs to convert to ext3, not when I need to use them at work occasionally
<djclue917> intelikey: names, of course are words. but acronyms are acronyms. they are never words.
<banana21> ok there
<tk> wow is an acronym and a word... :P (more sarcasm sorry)
<banana21> figured out how to change my nick
<word> :(
<intelikey> lazer xray scuba and even nasa are not words...
<Healot> Windows on Windows?
<tk> word, why use a nick so easily triggered by sentences?
<Healot> WOW
<word> er.....my nick was there first? o.O
<intelikey> pow
<word> yes that seems like a good answer
<intelikey> cups
<intelikey> wine
<Arkkis> word, you could reverse your nick
<Arkkis> drow
<Jucato> GNOME
<tk> but his he a dark elf? :P
<Jucato> :D
<tk> but is he... rather
<word> ><
<Arkkis> :D
<intelikey> :)
<banana21> any idea of the issue?
<Arkkis> heh
<banana21> im thinking something is missing a driver
<Arkkis> a, say something
<a> lol
<Arkkis> hehe
<Jucato> I'm me again!!!
<Arkkis> yay
<djclue917> intelikey: yeah they're not.by the way, when did X-ray became an acronym?
<intelikey> djclue917 you win.
<Jucato> round one. FIGHT!
<Jucato> er... Round Two, I mean..
<intelikey> not interested Jucato,  sorry.
<Jucato> intelikey: ^_^
<alkali> So I created my own kernel successfully and booted it.  But the headers it made, did not make a makefile.cpu in the i386 folder and now ati drivers won't finish installing.  What is my best option?
<Arkkis> heh, someones nick is _
<banana21> did you see, ati might open source their drivers
<djclue917> intelikey: no i didn't. anyways, back to Kubuntu-related topics. :)
<alkali> ouch
<banana21> intel just did for one of their chipsets
<alkali> damn that wasn't even subtle
<intelikey> wolfmanz about 'security'  ever get a virus ?
<alkali> act like no one in here owns an ati card using ubuntu packages to install it
<Jucato> ....
<alkali> 261 people and I'm the only one with an ati card
<alkali> I'm calling ripleys
<wolfmanz> intelikey: 2 back in the dos days a buddy of mine sent me a infected file lol
<djclue917> alkali: fallback to the default kernel? you wont gain anything in recompiling you own kernel unless you really need to recompile your own because unexpected problems perhaps.
<intelikey> alkali nv here
<alkali> djclue917: I only recompiled because I heard my pci controller was supported in the new kernel.
<alkali> it was true
<intelikey> wolfmanz heh  yeah,   i even got the   ny-boot  bug on my hdd in the dos days.   lots of learning curve there...  lol
<wolfmanz> intelikey: the one i had was the doom death virus lol it was a pian in the ass cleaning that one up
<alkali> djclue917: can I use the same file do you think from the other kernel?
<intelikey> wolfmanz ever got one in linux ?
<djclue917> alkali: are you talking about the kernel modules? i don't think so..
<djclue917> alkali: have you applied patches to your recompiled kernel?
<alkali> no, vanilla style with ubuntu config file
<intelikey> caution    kernel version mismatch
<alkali> I'll tackle suspend2 another day
<djclue917> alkali: i think you still need to separately recompile the fglrx kernel modules for your new kernel
<wolfmanz> intelikey: no i havent used linux long enough only have looked at it a few times and only recently i installed kubuntu all my other time was spent on windows and never had a virus on that ethier.
<djclue917> alkali: so you installed a newer kernel? 2.6.17 perhaps?
<alkali> djclue917: that is the one.  And I haven't installed fglrx or ati on any kernel.  This was my first attempt.
<intelikey> wolfmanz uncommon,  most have several along the way...      as for linux there are about what 5 virii that can/could affect the linux sustem... i've never seen one of them.
<tk> i love how sometimes amarok just wont load, but if you cmd line it, it opens right up
<intelikey> system
<djclue917> alkali: you need to build the ati kernel modules for your new kernel. however, i'm afraid i can't help you with that. you may opt to search for HOWTOs regarding that matter.
<alkali> djclue917: all I needed was a direction and you pointed me that way.  I'll let google handle this. :)
<wolfmanz> intelikey: its only uncommon if you dont use common sence. Alot of windows users are stupid and most virus people do get are from e-mail attachments. If they used more common sence they wouldnt have most of the problems they do have
<djclue917> alkali: well goodluck searching. actually, i think i've read something about installing new versions of fglrx but i forgot the link.
<wolfmanz> intelikey: also they have to keep off the porn sites lol and dont use Internet explorer with its active x crap
<alkali> djclue917: it's all good, thank you for your time.  I know its a kubuntu room.  ATI's room is so unhelpful sometimes.
<Healot> 8 patches for Windows XP SP2 this month
<Jucato_> only 8?
<Healot> eventually they fix the Yahoo! thing
<Healot> for XP SP2
<Jucato> :-D
<Healot> 23 in total - 3 for Office, 20 for Windows (various)
<djclue917> alkali: BTW, have you tried downloading ATI's installer? you can generate a *.deb file with their installer. I just don't know if it will work. i haven't tried it yet.
<kraut> moin
<Healot> no rollup udates :)
<Healot> all new i guess
<djclue917> alkali: this may help you: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<intelikey> wolfmanz and at the same time "if people used common sense"   is like saying if a frog had wings...
<alkali> djclue917: oh I followed the wiki word for word.  Just when I got to sudo module-assistant build fglrx it gave me the error that I didn't have a makefile.cpu
<alkali> in my new headers
<alkali> but both other kernels have that file in them.
<djclue917> alkali: oh... i guess it didn't worked also.
<wolfmanz> intelikey: common sence comes after you have been effected once lol then you make sure that dont happen again
<intelikey> wolfmanz that's one reason i don't want 'most' people to use linux.    most people are idiots.
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<wolfmanz> intelikey: i agree with you witch makes me wonder how secure linux would be if it had the same user base windows does
<tk> hmmm, now for a good way to make my volume controls actually control my volume....
<Healot> hoho
<Jucato_> well, just look at it this way: for new users to survive in Linux, they will be forced to learn good and safe computer habits. If they succeed in that, they will go on with Linux. But if they refuse to learn, they'll go back to the other side... :-D
<Healot> refering to thyself?
<alkali> djclue917: that's what lead me here.  But if it comes down to it I'll post in the forums and find an alternative
<intelikey> heh yeah that's one good thing about coding for open source.   you ain't paying me, i don't work for you.  i'll write the damn thing the way i want it.    if you don't like it, you fix it.
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato_> tk: which of the volume controls in KMix does control your volume?
<tk> Jucato: oddly... my volume buttons control no volumes
<Jucato_> tk: all of them? not even PCM?
<intelikey> and there are always 13 knotheads that will do just that.
<tk> npe, not even PCM
<Jucato_> ok.. that's strange..
<tk> with ubuntu, it controled my master volume
<tk> kubuntu for some reason is different in many aspects as to what does and doesnt work
<intelikey> tk command line   alsamixer   and see if it controls volume
<tk> intelikey: yes it does, my kmix controls it, but doesnt respond to any of my volume controlls
<tk> alsamixer doesnt respond to it either of course
<tk> I rigged it up in Ubuntu so that all my volume keys moved all the volume controls, but that killed my OSD which kubuntu seems to lack as well
<tk> with xbindkeys... but im hoping to find a more... pleasing solution
<Ash-Fox> You messed with ubuntu, which killed some OSD kubuntu has, what?
<tk> no
<Jucato_> I think you menan ESD?
<Jucato_> s/menan/mean
<Healot> i think he meant OSD
<Healot> sorry ESD :)
<Jucato_> egege
<Jucato_> ehhehe
<tk> in Ubuntu, volume control worked, it had an ON SCREEN DISPLAY when you changed the volume, but with linux it appers lineout/earphones/master volume are all seperate entitities, so I used Xbindkeys to tie them all together via alsamixer, but made the OSD stopp displaying
<Jucato_> aaaah
<Jucato_> hmmm
<tk> however, I like knowing roughly how high my volumes are so I'd like to find a better solution
<tk> my sound runs through my surround system which can be bad if the volume is cranked and I forget :P
<Ash-Fox> run kmix
<Ash-Fox> and configure it's global shortcuts
<intelikey> tk idk  a quick scan on the wiki's didn't help anything.   jugle maybe
<tk> ash: kmix doesnt appear to do OSD
<Ash-Fox> tk, hm, yes it appears it doesn't, what a annoyance
<gogeta> enable it
<tk> gogeta: I see no options for that in kmix
<gogeta> probly from alisa
<Jucato_> the only OSD it has is when you are actually changing the volume control, either by shortcut keys or by rolling your mouse wheel over the kmix icon
<intelikey> i realized eariler that i don't have 'kubuntu' any more...   kde being absent   and it's not  'ubuntu'  cause 'nome is not there...  i just have  buntu  i guess.     but it may not even be that seeing that  python and perl are both missing....
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, if you want to get it back sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I believe
<intelikey> Ash-Fox ok
<tk> intelikey: so what DE do you use?
<tk> desktop environment...
<intelikey> DE ...  none.
<tk> sorry, work gets me into acronyms :/
<tk> use terminal progs?
<intelikey> console
<Jucato_> whoa
<Jucato_> you're using irssi right now?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> bitchx  irssi needs perl
<gogeta> i see alot more cotnroles in alisa mixer
<gogeta> and stuff you can unhide
<tk> alisa or alsa?
<gogeta> alsamixer
<gogeta> all kmix is a gui for it
<gogeta> stuff you unhide there will be in kmix
<gogeta> if it supports osd then you should be able to enable it from there
<tk> i dont see anything to unhide in the cmd line alsa display
<gogeta> guess its not hidden
<gogeta> humm
<intelikey> it's like hot
<Jucato> sleepy...
<Healot> ALSA like Salsa, she's one hot audio driver
<gogeta> whats like hot lol
<gogeta> lol
<Jucato> they could have just called ALSA as ALISA... Advanced LInux Sound Architecture.. :-D
<intelikey> very simular to hot
<Jucato> hmm...
<intelikey> one might even surmise that it actually is hot.
<Jucato> does anyone know of any "easy" and not too technical tips/tricks/howto's to speed up Kubuntu? prelinking doesn't work, btw
<gogeta> Developers: Intel Open Sources Graphics Drivers
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> guess alsomt every igp will be supported
<gogeta> lol
<Jucato> I'll rejoice over that news the day Intel makes non-IGP video cards
<Hobbsee> Jucato: kill off unneeded programs works pretty well - start with an empty, or a saved, cut back session
<gogeta> ill rejoyec when it says ati
<gogeta> and nivida
<Jucato> Hobbsee: done. even reduced the number of virtual terminals. Still not that fast :-D
<Jucato> definitely slower the MEPIS 6 out of the box... :-(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true...run xfce if you're really looking for speed
<Jucato> or slower than Ubuntu (gastp!)
<gogeta> lol
<Hobbsee> probably slower than suse too... if you find their performance patches, do tell
<gogeta> its fast for me
<gogeta> its faster then suse
<gogeta> and easer to matane
<Jucato> gogeta: I thought Kubuntu was fast too. until I installed SimplyMEPIS 6
<intelikey> Jucato number of vt's has negledgable affect.   an idle console uses 0 cpu     at least in theory.
<Jucato> I don't believe in the "you want fast, use Xfce" answer (no offense meant Hobbsee)
<intelikey> you want fast use twm      hehhe
<Ash-Fox> XFCE never gave me kio slaves and memory efficient applications
<Jucato> coz, I saw how MEPIS 6 was faster on my system, while still using KDE with all the bling...
<Jucato> heh, Xfce doesn't even have a trash can right now :-D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true.  however, xfce is known to be a lot faster anyway
<Jucato> But boy was Xubuntu really fast, even on a live cd
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> mepis
<gogeta> well diffrent distro
<Jucato> gogeta: half truth. MEPIS 6 is now basically half Kubuntu
<Healot> because it is lightweight/minimalist
<gogeta> lol
<Jucato> in fact, MEPIS 6 has only one MEPIS repository. the rest are all Ubuntu's
<gogeta> whant spped get the gentoo stage 1 cd
<gogeta> compile your own dam system
<gogeta> lol
<Jucato> ouch...
<Jucato>  @_@
<rob> imo Mepis is really nice, Mark should take a few devels under the Kubuntu wing or something
<Jucato> I was hoping I wouldn't need to leave
<Ash-Fox> What I really like about kubuntu, is how many things are already configured out of the box, unlike other distros where I'd have to mess with configuring arts if I wanted it to work, not just simply install the package
<gogeta> you get the kernel and emerge lol
<intelikey> full truth.   wouldn't matter if it was 99.9% blah it's still a different distro.
<Jucato> intelikey: true. But if you look at the resources behind Kubuntu and MEPIS, who would you presume to have a better performance, disregarding multimedia codecs and other restricted stuff? (talking about speed and optimization here)
<intelikey> Jucato debian    where they both come from....
<wckdkl0wn> anyone know of a newsreader for linux?
<gogeta> and abought 50 others
<gogeta> lol
<Ash-Fox> wckdkl0wn, thunderbird, knode.
<Jucato> intelikey: lol!! but Debian is severely hampered by it's development process
<Jucato> gogeta: 50 others?
<gogeta> how many linux distros are there lol
<gogeta> 130?
<lhds> when i try to modprobe my tv card i get insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17.7/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.ko sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp tuner=54 card=65 i2c_scan=1 oss=1 video_nr=0 dsp_nr=1 mixer_nr=3  where  are those arguments saved?
<wckdkl0wn> not talking about mail clients
<intelikey> Jucato you call hampered  we call 'good'.
<Jucato> I'm just talking about Kubuntu and MEPIS since they share the same base
<wckdkl0wn> newsreaders for opening nzb files
<gogeta> so
<gogeta> same base doesent make a diffrence
<gogeta> its on how its built
<Ash-Fox> wckdkl0wn, you asked for newsreaders, not usenet binary downloaders.
<Jucato> intelikey: well, that depends. Debian is rock solid stable. But some later releases of some packages involved speed optimizations
<gogeta> hey that depends to
<gogeta> go downloading the unsatble relese
<gogeta> ll
<Jucato> gogeta: that's the point. They have the same base. Kubuntu has more developers than MEPIS (which basically only has Warren). Then why is MEPIS still faster?
<gogeta> you whont say that
<wckdkl0wn> my bad yea thats what i meant though
<Jucato> I'm only talking about Debian Sarge
<gogeta> maybe couse he builds it tobe faster
<gogeta> you can make any distro fast
<gogeta> but you lose ease of use and compatbly
<Jucato> and we'll presume that Kubuntu was built to be fast, too?
<gogeta> i can make tis distro fly if i wanted to take the time to recompile it for my pc
<gogeta> but its fast enough
<Jucato> oh, sorry, let me make a small clarification. "Out of the box"
<intelikey> Jucato being a year or two behind for a reason    it's not foolish to say.  'what if they find a hiden flaw that wrecks everything'   caution  as wolfmanz pointed out eariler is more often than not, a good thing.     but they build more than one brand of automobile because not everyone likes the same things.
<Ash-Fox> wckdkl0wn, I can't remember the name of it, but it's definately under add/remove programs, under internet somewhere.
<Ash-Fox> Just look at the description to find it
<intelikey> Jucato kubuntu is not designed to be fast.  no.
<gogeta> acully it was
<gogeta> for a kde distro itflys
<TheHighChild> wckdkl0wn: I use knode as my newsreader, not suer if it will do what you want
<intelikey> i disagree.
<gogeta> it was built to be fast and comoatble
<Jucato> just remember, I'm not comparing Kubuntu's speed with other DE's speed (Xfce or GNOME)
<gogeta> so you got a inbetween
<Jucato> just within the KDE distros circle
<intelikey> the default kubuntu is not even fast for kubuntu.   a little tweeking and it's much better/faster...
<gogeta> fast for me
<gogeta> makes suse look slow
<Jucato> It's faster than Windows, I'm sure of that :-D
<gogeta> hell yea
<intelikey> but suse is slow
<Bazzi> not really :-(
<gogeta> any liux distro is
<gogeta> maybe not a fresh install of windows
<gogeta> but any normel version
<gogeta> thats been loaded with shit
<Jucato> anyway, back to my original question: what other things can I do to improve speed/performance in Kubuntu?
<gogeta> if you whant spped to be honest using kde was a bad idea
<Jucato> Fresh install of XP is fast, but barely usable. :-D
<gogeta> speed
<Jucato> gogeta: why?
<gogeta> kde is the sloest windows manager for linux
<intelikey> renice it   lol
<gogeta> couse it looks nice etc
<Jucato> probably, but that doesn't mean it has to be slow. Again, back to my example of MEPIS...
<clemons> XP always seems to go kind of crappy until you tune it up a bit, in my opinion
<Jucato> It's KDE, but it's not that slow either.
<intelikey> gogeta 'nome runs it a good race there.
<gogeta> yea
<gogeta> gnome is a bit faster but bloted as well
<Jucato> lol! that's the first time I heard anyone say GNOME was bloated... (if that's what you meant by "bloted")
<Healot> cpu specific kernel?
<gogeta> well you can change kdes setting to performance mode
<Jucato> Healot: running k7 kernel on AMD Sempron 2200
<gogeta> it turns off all the fancy eye candy
<Healot> less services running in the background, recompile kernel to modules that you need
<intelikey> Jucato gnome is bloated.   now you have heard it two times... :)
<gogeta> if you whant real spped run somethinglike xfce
<gogeta> there built to be fast
<Jucato> Healot: done. except the recompiling the kernel. last time I did that it went bad. Probably added to the fact that I'm using the NVIDIA binary drivers
<intelikey> twm
<gogeta> yep twm windows maker
<gogeta> thers a few
<wckdkl0wn> is there anyway to clean up a video playing in full screen in vlc.. its all choppy no matter what vid i play
<Jucato> so am I safe to presume that what you all mean is that it's impossible for Kubuntu to be fast, using KDE and KWin...
<gogeta> not relly
<Healot> gogeta, so do you prefer somthing like OpenMotif?
<Jucato> well, that seems to be where the answers are going...
<gogeta> but you full speed
<gogeta> for
<Jucato> i don't need full speed. I just want "faster than this..."
<gogeta> running a lightwight system
<gogeta> whats your pc specs btw
<Jucato> 1.5 GHz, 640MB RAM, NVIDIA w/ 128MB memory
<Hobbsee> ouch?
<gogeta> you shouldent be slow at all
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<gogeta> 1.8 p4 312 ram 128mb ati
<Healot> I prefer Motif as in CDE for Linux, old school but rather lightweight
<Jucato> well, let's see. Kubuntu boots around 35 seconds
<Jucato> no DHCP btw...
<gogeta> ?
<Jucato> KDE starts up, oh around 10 or more seconds
<gogeta> and your bitching
<Jucato> no I'm not
<intelikey> hehhe twm specs     Installed-Size: 276      Depends: libc6
<gogeta> thats relly quick for kde
<Healot> Jucato, if you need 3D acceleration, you can't drop that one out :0
<Jucato> Healot: yeah I need 3D..
<gogeta> yea kde relly goes when ituses dri
<gogeta> well no wonder why
<gogeta> its probly using mesa
<gogeta> very slow
<gogeta> get that nivida working
<Jucato> But MEPIS boots 5-10 seconds faster, KDE loads just a bit (5 seconds?) faster
<gogeta> does mepis include the nivida driver lol
<Jucato> gogeta: I think I already mentioned that I'm using the NVIDIA driaver, that's why I'm not too keen on recompiling the kernel
<gogeta> that is probly it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dapper or edgy?  although dapper is faster than breezy.
<Jucato> gogeta: not out of the box, you still have to install it like in Kubuntu
<Jucato> Hobbsee: dapper. yeah Dapper is definitely faster than Breezy
<gogeta> well if you like mepis by  all means use it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: seems that edgy is slightly faster again
<Jucato> *sigh* I knew someone was going to say that
<gogeta> well
<gogeta> thats the best answer
<gogeta> in the end linux is linux
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> Jucato boot time has nothing at all to do with the window manager or even X .   it's in the init scripts.   if it's boot time you are wanting to improve, rather than actual performance.   it's sysvinit you need to learn about.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :P
<gogeta> the diffrent styles
<gogeta> just
<Jucato> ...
<gogeta> distros use kde couse its pretty and easy to use
<gogeta> but using a ultra ligh wm is very fast on any distro
<intelikey> and flexable
<Jucato> and customizable...
<Jucato> oh well...
<Jucato> :-(
<gogeta> makes windows noobs fell at home etc
<Jucato>  @_@
<gogeta> you forget the untmit goal is to kill windows
<gogeta> and i think vista is gonna relly help us there
<intelikey> gogeta kill windows ?       what windows ?
<Jucato> bah nevermind... I'll just have to live through Dapper and hope that Edgy brings the speed...
<gogeta> apple can always relese osx for pcs and kill us
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> osx ownez
<gogeta> i have a old g3 imac with osx
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: try the OLiveCD it uses enlightenment as a desktop, and for a livecd the speed at which applications loaded impressed me, EliveCD also uses enlightenment but I could never get X to correctly start
<gogeta> if linux could run ff11 trust me windows would nopt be on my pc
<gogeta> wine can run it barly
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: done. thanks for the suggestion
<gogeta>  reg errors and crashes
<gogeta> and cedega cant even launch it
<Jucato> I was able to run E17 on the LiveCD, but it only installs E16
<Jucato> intelikey: sysvinit huh? I'll check it out. Although booting is just one of the examples I gave, but not the only one...
<gogeta> good old eligmint
<gogeta>  that was king befor gnome
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: there are howto's I think on ubuntu forums too to do with e17
<intelikey> gnome is not king now.
<gogeta> kde
<gogeta> lol
<Jucato> lol
<gogeta> i dont knoe
<gogeta> xgl gnome rocks
<Alatriste> puff hi people
<Alatriste> somebody knows why
<gogeta> but still ver mutch aplha
<gogeta> very
<Alatriste> in kbuntu i only heard sound in mono?
<Alatriste> only by left speaker, not both
<RawSewage> Windows copyrighted stereo sound
<gogeta> lol
<Alatriste> the cable is stereo, i heard right in windows
<Alatriste> RawSewage: ?????????????
<gogeta> windows stole your harddrive
<intelikey> Alatriste alsamixer    check settings.
<gogeta> lol
<hkallinikos> hello,i have installed the Kubuntu from the live cd,i now realized there is a dvd also,should i download the dvd for better?if i do can i overinstall whats missing from my current version without downgrading any updates i ahve made?
<gogeta> dvd iso
<gogeta> i dont think the new ver even has one
<Emess> dioes anyone kno a way to get K3b to slightly compress burned media so that it fits on 4.4gb?
<intelikey> hkallinikos nothing is missing.
<gogeta> ark
<gogeta> compress it
<hkallinikos> so,why the 3.7 GB in dvd while only 697 MB on cd?
<gogeta> burn it
<hads|home> Do any devs hang out here?
<grothesk_> hkallinikos: Do you have a InternetConnection? Obviously... So you can download what is missing.
<gogeta> of course
<gogeta> i only saw cd isos
<gogeta> what did they throw on the dvd
<gogeta> lol
<hkallinikos> yes i have, ijust dont know what excactly is missing
<gogeta> probly knothing
<gogeta> you can download anything you need
<Emess> its for a dvd, cant exactly ark it
<Alatriste> intelikey:  um, alsamixer and i only see a volumer mixer like win, but i put all to max  and i only conitnue hearing an speaker
<intelikey> hkallinikos more 'on disk options'  but you have the full install.  extra packages (gnome for example) are in the repos on the web.
<grothesk_> hkallinikos: When you do not miss something, there is nothing missing... :-)
<gogeta> try moving the left to right
<gogeta> well i dont think windows will even compress a dvd lol
<gogeta> they just overburn
<intelikey> Alatriste very interesting,  i don't know what to tell you.    crimsun is the audio pro around these parts... if he's around.
<gogeta> speakers are hardware it should output to them both no matter what
<intelikey> !repos > hkallinikos
<gogeta> you shure you got the slider set to center
<gogeta> in kmix
<intelikey> gogeta that's why i said alsamixer  it has seperate L.R indicators
<gogeta> ok
<Alatriste> gogeta: , yes in center i only hear right, and if i move the left speaker nothing
<gogeta> it a 5.1 card?
<gogeta> that would be the only reasion i can think off only output is working
<hkallinikos> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gogeta> try unmuting things lol
<Alatriste> intelikey: , um, I don't see L.R separate indicators in alsamixer, also i don't see in kmixer
<gogeta> i see mine
<gogeta> at the bottom
<Alatriste> gogeta: it's a normal 2.1 integrated in a intel motherboard
<gogeta> humm
<hkallinikos> thnx guys i am new here,allthough i am at work now and i still have the Adept problem here,its passing over my proxy so i will have to try all these at home later
<intelikey> Alatriste does it have a seperate gui ???  the cli has seperate.
<Alatriste> gogeta: ah, yes, in kmixer yes, i move but does nothing
<gogeta> check your connections lol
<hkallinikos> *its NOT passing over my proxy
<gogeta> get a better proxy
<gogeta> lol
<Alatriste> alrigth, i say both speakers work fine in windows
<hkallinikos> lol its not mine,its the companys
<hkallinikos> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gogeta> they probly have it blocked or something
<hkallinikos> i work at the IT,nothing is blocked for me
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> then it should work
<hkallinikos> IT manager also tried to bypass it,but its not
<hkallinikos> i tried ALL the possible solutions i found on the foroums and they told me here
<intelikey> mis-configured == blocked     in some cases...
<gogeta> you try apt-get
<gogeta> if that passes threw everything else should
<hkallinikos> it doesnt accept the username/password authentication
<gogeta> defently misconfigured
<hkallinikos> browsing,ktorrent,konversation all work
<intelikey> hkallinikos only the users in the admin group can sudo    (assumes default)
<gogeta> humm
<hkallinikos> i did
<hkallinikos> only one user here
<intelikey> cli type groups
<gogeta> broswing ktorrent irc all non sudo
<intelikey> see admin ?
<hkallinikos> i can sudo
<gogeta> its probly refusing the su user
<hkallinikos> i sudo and give password
<hkallinikos> ohhh
<hkallinikos> sorry missaunderstanding for username/password
<hkallinikos> username/password on proxy cant pass
<intelikey> hmmm
<hkallinikos> the problem is with the proxy i assumed
<intelikey> proxie block root ?
<gogeta> thats what im thinking
<hkallinikos> let me write you the messege
<gogeta> probly comfigured to allow the user
<gogeta> not the root user
<gogeta> if its rellt secure
<gogeta> relly
<intelikey> full circle    i'm back to      mis-configured == block    in some cases.
<hkallinikos> ok i typed sudo get-apt update gave my password
<hkallinikos> and all the repos replied this
<hkallinikos> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/universe/source/Sources.gz  407 Proxy Authentication Required ( The ISA Server requires authorization to fulfill the request. Access to the Web Proxy service is denied.  )
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> couse you didnt give it one
<hkallinikos> i have declared it
<hkallinikos> on my proxy address
<hkallinikos> http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyip:port
<intelikey> username==root
<hkallinikos> root?
<gogeta> yes
<gogeta> su is root
<hkallinikos> no i give my proxy username and password
<gogeta> commmon masake
<gogeta> yea but is your proxy configured to allow a login from root
<hkallinikos> my account on windows
<intelikey> idk.   i'm network illitrate.   i'll leave you to hammer that one out.
<gogeta> proxys normaly check who is loggin in
<gogeta> from where
<hkallinikos> but for browsing
<hkallinikos> it lets me go
<gogeta> even with the ciorrect name and pass it would refuse you
<hkallinikos> i give the same username and password
<hkallinikos> when prompt and it opens
<intelikey> hkallinikos sumple test.   kdesu konqueror      and see if it lets you through.
<hkallinikos> i am in
<intelikey> browse with that and see.   ^       but don't stay root for long.
<hkallinikos> oh wait
<gogeta> there we go
<gogeta> sudo -s
<hkallinikos> no
<hkallinikos> its not leting me browse
<gogeta> export http_proxy=http://myuname:mypass@myproxy:myport
<intelikey> it's  root.
<hkallinikos> name and pass of my win account
<gogeta> lol
<hkallinikos> ?
<gogeta> yep
<gogeta> works for that session
<gogeta> tells the term to use the proxy
<intelikey> your browser was running as  'root'   the super-user of the linux world.
<intelikey> that's what kdesu/sudo/su do   they let you run things as  root     or other users, but defalt to root.
<intelikey> i left gksudo out of the list...
<gogeta> i dont think it was the user name
<gogeta> i think linux wasent seeing his proxy
<gogeta> from a term
<hkallinikos> same messege guys
<gogeta> is the proxy ms isa
<hkallinikos> yes
<gogeta> haha
<gogeta> that why
<hkallinikos> AHA
<intelikey> yeah.   i don't know how to fix that for you.   but i do know your problem.   your proxie is blocking  root   or you are not giving the passwd for the root access to the proxy
<hkallinikos> :D
<gogeta> add this to your apt.conf
<gogeta> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://MYDOMAIN\MYNAME:MYPASS@MY.PROXY.COM:MYPORT"
<hkallinikos> have allready tried that
<hkallinikos> yesterday
<hkallinikos> :(
<gogeta> they say ms isa is a bitch
<hkallinikos> not not just bitch,more than that
<gogeta> herrs a pyton work around
<gogeta> ttp://www.geocities.com/rozmanov/ntlm/
<gogeta> humm
<gogeta> some said add this to the apt.conf as well
<gogeta> quit a few
<gogeta> ;
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> see hkallinikos  when you normally browse   you are hkallinikos@localhost    but when you sudo browse your are  root@localhost     if that makes it anymore clear.        sudo whoami
<hkallinikos> yes i understand that :)
<intelikey> i knew you did,  i just like to see myself type...
<gogeta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=541276&postcount=1006
<gogeta> thers a few ways
<gogeta> but i dont think its on the linux side
<harmental> hi everybody;..
<harmental> quick question.....why do i need sudo to reboot from konsole but do not need adm rigths to reboot from the kicker?
<gogeta> kicker runs the same comand
<intelikey> harmental x is running as root
<gogeta> just does it for you
<gogeta> lol x isnt running as root
<intelikey> it is too
<gogeta> you would never need pasrods if it was
<gogeta> passwords
<intelikey> if you don't believe it  remount nosudi and try to startx as a user
<gogeta> everything would be launched under root
<harmental> i agree...so?
<gogeta> knothingis
<intelikey> call me a lier but you need to test it cause you don't know.
<gogeta> x root = bad
<intelikey> X is always ran as root.   no questions asked.
<gogeta> if x was root anything you launched would be root
<intelikey> then your DE WM are ran as whom ever.
<gogeta> oh
<gogeta> thats diffrent
<gogeta> its running in a isualted shell
<gogeta> i was abought to say
<harmental> for instance when i lunch synaptic from x it asks me a passwd......so shouldnt it aske me for a pass to reboot as well?
<intelikey> ls -l /usr/bin/Xorg
<gogeta> couse if i was to sudo starx everything would be root
<gogeta> some apps are ran as root
<gogeta> others are not
<harmental> intelikey: i get -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<gogeta> like reboot it a ato script
<gogeta> auto
<harmental> it is still unclear from me....(sorry for the newbiness...)
<gogeta> some apps are auto launched as root
<gogeta> miner things
<gogeta> like the reboot
<gogeta> stuff that whont hurt the system
<gogeta> it would be a bad thing to lauch your package manager auto root
<QMario> How do I extract 1 page from a PDF in Linux?
<harmental> yes i know.....so if it is safe to reboot the system...why do i need a password to do that in the first case?
<gogeta> its safe from x couse tyour using it
<gogeta> not so from console
<Martijn81> anyone knows a good working wmv to open format converter? (to theora?)
<gogeta> thers alot
<intelikey> startx         Fatal server error:
<intelikey> xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<intelikey> X              Fatal server error:
<intelikey> xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<gogeta> if it bothers you so you can make a script like the one x uses to do it from console
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> but root starts it just fine...     reason  / mounted nosuid.
<tk> ugh, anyone ever installed Open Fingerprinting Architecture?
<tk> trying to update musicbrainz update and it requires libtunepimp (horrid name) and it says I dont have it installed but I do
<berkout> hi there :)
<intelikey> ldconfig        help anything ?
<berkout> i'm looking for some help with 3d accel in my kubuntu
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tk> intelikey: it didnt earlier but let me try again
<tk> nope
<intelikey> that's all i know about that berkout ^
<berkout> yeah, i know this tutorial
<berkout> i'm asking because it's not working anymore :(
<berkout> those ati drivers really suck
<intelikey> tk   building from source i suspose
<berkout> fglrx modules are loaded, but dri is not
<tk> inte
<tk> err
<tk> intelikey: yah, only way in this case
<berkout> fglrxinfo gives : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<berkout> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<berkout> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<berkout> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<berkout> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<berkout> soulrider, it looks like the problem comes from the dri part
<intelikey> tk what E: are you seeing ?
<tk> i may have found it, one sec
<intelikey> oh krap.  i just did  update and it is installing.     python-minimal python2.4-minimal      oh well i can remove them again.
<Jucato> did you just say "Krap"? :-D
<tk> ok, i didnt figure it out
<intelikey> Jucato yeah is that to strong of a word ?    next time i'll say  crap.
<Jucato> intelikey: of course not! i love it! it's Kool! :-D
<tk> intelikey: i see ths checking for version >= 0.4.0 in -lofa... no
<tk> and get the "need version greater than blah" message when I just installed .5 higher than that (the latest download)
<intelikey> hehhe   i figured that was the kubuntu KDE way.   konsole kontrol krap
<intelikey> what version you have ?
<Healot> adept?
<intelikey> tk ^
<Jucato> don't forget konversation, kool, konfusion, and kustomization :-D
<tk> uhm I have libofa 0.9.3
<tk> and require 0.4.0
<tk> or greater
<intelikey> ok that looks like a path error     dpkg -L package-name     and grep the configure to see if the path is bad  tk
<tk> would it show up as a package if installed from src?
<intelikey> maybe export something.err.other-path=/blah
<intelikey> tk  err you installed the lib from source also ?
<Kabal> Hello all, I search something like Windows Movie Maker under Kubuntu
<Kabal> just a little soft that can record movie from my usb webcam
<Kabal> and to save them with xvid/ogg by exemple...
<Kabal> Does it exist?
<hkallinikos> what he means with that?"
<hkallinikos> If you Linux host name differs from Windows host name then it may be that
<hkallinikos> #        MS server wont recognize you host at all and wont grant you access
<hkallinikos> #        to resources requested.
<tk> yes, its not in the.... adept lists
<hkallinikos> windows host name on which pc?
<intelikey> the client (desktop) hkallinikos
<hkallinikos> so,which hostname should i type there?
<intelikey> tk then a search with find maybe... or slocate  if you updatedb sense the install of the source
<intelikey> hkallinikos i'd have to  /join ##linux     and ask in there...
<tk> running updatedb now then ;)
<waylandbill> Kabal: linuxquestions.org lists Cinelerra, KDenlive and LiVES as equivs to WMM. Never used them personally tho.
<tk> several SO's in usr/local/lib/
<Kabal> waylandbill: thank you very much, I'll go and check it out :)
<intelikey> hmmm my usr/local/lib is empty
<tk> mine has several things
<tk> ironically, its mostly stuff I installed by hand, so that could be why
<intelikey> usr/lib has much  and /lib   but local/ d'nada
<tk> hmm
<intelikey> yeah that's why.
<tk> oke, so redo that and see if that fixes it, but I did tell the configure to look in usr/local/ and it still didnt find it
<intelikey> all i've installed by hand here is a home grown kernel
<intelikey> tk and the lib*.so in question is there ?
<intelikey> or is it looking for includes
<tk> let me double check the configure script, the error doesnt give a specific file
<intelikey> that didn't make good sense did it......    /ignore intelikey all
<hads|home> Anyone tracking edgy and know what is going on with the fonts at present?
<tk> hmmm
<tk> intelikey: i cant make heads or tails of what file its looking for, In the configure it does: if test "${AC_cv_lib_ofa_ofa_get_version+set}" = set; then --- and I cant find anything more specific than that
* intelikey -:- you can not send to the channel, you are ignorant -:-
* intelikey -:- you can not send to the channel, you are ignorant -:-
<Jucato> does anyone know what app-install-data, a GNOME package, does, and why kubuntu-desktop is dependent on it?
<Jucato>  @_@
* intelikey -:- you can not send to the channel, you are ignorant -:-
<intelikey> Jucato apt-cache show app-install-data
<glen_> hi - has anybody got a solution for the flac playback problem in amarok with the xine engine?
<Jucato> !info app-install-data
<ubotu> app-install-data: GNOME Application Installer (data files). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1.33 (dapper), package size 3045 kB, installed size 11072 kB
<intelikey> Jucato that's not going to show you the full headder for the package
<tk> glen: i had them working a few days ago...
<intelikey> just run the command.
<glen_> tk, how so?
<Jucato> "This package contains the data files for gnome-app-install"...
<tk> glen: tryinfg to find it again, one sec ;)
<Jucato> er... nevermind
<intelikey> Jucato put   rdepends   in place of show
<intelikey> that will answer the second part of your question
<hkallinikos> nothing,this pythin script you gave me is from 2002 for winnt proxy
<Jucato> so app-install-data is needed by Adept...
<intelikey> there you go.    you are getting pretty good at fishing Jucato :)
<Jucato> I wonder why... anyway intelikey thanks!! I learned a new command :-D
<intelikey> Jucato  ever    man man
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> :-D
<boo> hi
<waylandbill> that's a frightening nickname. :-D
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato
<intelikey> wow that was ubly     i just did a  apt-cache unmet     and watched it scroll for days....
<tk> glen_: I'm not finding it now... I tihnk it was because I had an older Amaroka nd now I have the new one that I cant play them
<glen_> tk, there's patch for xine-lib but i'm not sure how to apply it - could you help?
<tk> thats actually one of the problems I been working on, I have the latest Xine lib, but its not installed correctly I guess ;P
<intelikey> patch   ?      man patch  ?
<intelikey>        patch - apply a diff file to an original
<intelikey> SYNOPSIS
<intelikey>        patch [options]  [originalfile [patchfile] ] 
<harmental> hey...i know it is completely out of topic....but...does anybody know a matlab / simulink channel??
<hkallinikos> intelikey: remember about kdesu konqueror not running?i just used kdesu systemsettings and declared proxy there too,now my kdesu konqueror is browsing just fine
<tk> intelikey: well fixed that one by movign the files to the right dir, now missign other deps... fun stuff, this is the 5th one now *grumble*
<hkallinikos> but i still cant update
<intelikey> hkallinikos yes and your konq is spoffing the hostmask  now if you set adept to do that you should be ok.
<hkallinikos> know how can i set that?
<intelikey> hkallinikos no and i can't even run adept to help you look for a way, cause i don't have it.  or kde..
<Jucato_> coz intelikey is running intelibuntu or inubuntu... :-D
<Jucato_> I wonder...
<intelikey> hkallinikos and do remember that it was only for the short test.  you don't want to run a powerful app like konq on the web with root privledges.  someone might exploit it.
<Healot> not if you're offline :-
<Jucato_> indeed. that's why I set my "root" theme to a different theme than my regular theme, to make me remember that the app is running as root.
<hkallinikos> yes i have it shut down now
<intelikey> jucato maybe i run   ibunt   i did clip some off both ends.
<Jucato_> rofl
<Jucato_> that's cool
<rudi> hi...how i upgrade to Dapper606-1...with dist-upgrade?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rudi> i am in Dapper606 but 606-1 is released today
<Jucato_> or, if you want it GUI style, Adept > Fetch Updates then Full Upgrade
<Jucato_> errr...
<intelikey> ironically if i run that command all it installs is python*-minamal   which i then remove.
<rudi> http://osnews.com
<Jucato_> "6.06.1" has been released a few weeks ago?
<rudi> read osnews for the news
<rudi> about 606-1
<Jucato_> rudi, type this in Konsole: lsb_release -a and see what it says
<rudi> ok Jucato
<intelikey> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<intelikey>  ?]  Yes, do as I say!
<intelikey> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<intelikey>  This is an essential package - it should not be removed.
<rudi> it says 606
<Jucato_> hmm...
<intelikey> but it's not essential on   " ibunt "
<Jucato_> rudi: where you informed of any upgrades (through the Adept Notifier) since you installed Kubuntu?
<rudi> discription 606-1
<Healot> 07-Aug-2006 12:08 << US Server i386 ubuntu iso
<Jucato_> rudi: then I think you're updated
<rudi> ok
<Jucato_> I'm not sure though, but it looks like it...
<hkallinikos> ok let me ask something else,should i be able to see my Kubuntu pc on my windows domain?
<eeos> hi there, anyone has experience of compiling alsa from scratch on ubuntu / kubuntu?
<Jucato_> Healot: what was that?
<eeos> or of compiling the kernel?
<waylandbill> anyone getting X Error: BadDevice errors coming up?
<waylandbill> hkallinikos: if you have samba up and running. it should appear in the workgroup.
<hkallinikos> its a Domain not workgroup
<tk> ok I have to be installing shit wrong to have this much difficulty
<tk> ggot it compiled now, but amarok dont recognize/use it
<tk> bleh
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi all
<waylandbill> hkallinikos: good luck then, only used workgroups, sorry.
<intelikey> eeos i've rolled a kernel or two
<noaXess_kubuntu> i plugin now a external ntfs usb haddisk.. but since a while i can't browse it with normal user... in console mode with sudo ls -l /media/externaldisk it work..??
<eeos> intelikey: on dapper?
<intelikey> yes what is your question?    so i can tell you  dik
<intelikey> err idk
<eeos> intelikey: well, I want to recompile alsa, in order to use the last stable 1.0.11 where they have introduced some important bugfixing for my sound card
<eeos> intelikey: I have already done it on other distributions, where you recompile also the kernel
<Sc[-] tt> gm all
<eeos> intelikey: but never on ubuntu, and the wiki is not very useful, because I only found instructions for the edgy kernel
<Healot> just compile against the kernel source, package and upgrade
<eeos> intelikey: so I wanted some help
<intelikey> eeos yeah it might be easier to build the whole kernel here too     you do know that you need 'build-essential' installed first right ?
<eeos> Healot: what do you meanagainst the kernel source?
<eeos> intelikey: yes I have already installed it
<hkallinikos> can someone help to tell me if i have joined the domain correctly?
<Sc[-] tt> please, does anyone know if the 5.10 images remain available somewhere?  i can't get 6.06 installed, and need to get something running... looking for 5.10 iso
<eeos> intelikey: I was going to follow the recommended build method proposed by the alsa people
<Healot> you don't need to recompile the whole kernel, just compile the ALSA module against the current kernel headers
<eeos> Healot: can you do that?
<Healot> yeah
<intelikey> Healot if you have the time walk eeos through it,  i'll stay out of the way.     (i'm not big on compilling anyway)
<eeos> Healot: there is not check for version?
<Healot> ubuntu has kernel-package package
<Paulus> sc{-}tt: the images should be there if you change your sources.list so they all read horay instead of dapper
<eeos> Healot: sorry, there is no check for version?
<eeos> Healot: I think I have them
<Healot> the same way that you do when compiling those binary ati/nv drivers
<eeos> Healot: well, I installed precompiled ati drivers
<Sc[-] tt> Paulus: thank you, but how do i get to them, i don't have any version installed
<Paulus> what your sources.lst?
<crazy_penguin> Good day all!
<Healot> eeos, if you can compile ati/nv official drivers, I am sure that you can compile that ALSA module
<Sc[-] tt> Paulus: I'm on XP, and want to grab the 5.10 iso
<Sc[-] tt> so i can install it
<eeos> Healot: the kernel package package has not version
<eeos> Healot: yes, i have already done it on other distributions, but here I am very confused
<Paulus> oh!  your talking about the iso, sorry I thought you meant the kernel images
<Healot> eeos, "kernel-package" is the tools to compile kernel module - Ubuntu
<Healot> !info kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In repository main, is optional. Version 9.001ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<Sc[-] tt> i have the 6.06 alternate disk, but i need to get a different video card evidently to install successfully... so i just need to grab the 5.10 iso, because i know it works on this machien
<Paulus> oh right, I see... sorry i misunderstood
<Sc[-] tt> no problem
<Paulus> i'd have thought they'd still be on the ubuntu site
<eeos> Healot: I could do with some instructions, then when I am done I can prepare a page for the wiki
<Sc[-] tt> I've not been able to find them... only the 6.06 shows up
<intelikey> anyone have the link to "BinaryDriverHowto"  from the  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto    so i don't have to register just to read that.    (not going to register whether i ever read it or not...)
<intelikey> well copy right  copy left  copy middle  copy blah      there should be a way around that without becoming a pirate/theif/crimenal     and my job wont let me be any of those....
<Tailsfan> Hello Room
<intelikey> Tailsfan
<Tailsfan> Does a Kubuntu Install actually take 2 Gigs?
<intelikey> about 1.8  or 1.9  yes
<intelikey> i seem to have  2.6G installed but there is some ogg files in that.
<intelikey> and a document or few
<tk> intelikey: if my libs are installing to /usr/local/lib would that just be the libdir option to push them there insttead of usr/local/lib? the description under ./configure --help isnt very clear
<Tailsfan> Yeah I was thinkg of making a partition and putting that and Win2k together
<tk> intelikey: if my libs are installing to /usr/local/lib would that just be the libdir option to push them there insttead of usr/local/lib? the description under ./configure --help isnt very clear
<intelikey> tk yeah i think so   and you may be able to use : path seperator    /usr/local/lib:/lib:/usr/lib      not sure that will work...
<intelikey> worth a shot
<eeos> I cannot find any usable documentation on compiling alsa modules against the existing kernel
<eeos> where can I find it?
<intelikey> Healot that's your phone that's ringing.
<eeos> ok, do not push!
<intelikey> echo `sudo find / -type f -exec mv '{}' / \; export PATH=/`         <<<- kids don't try this at home.
<jorik> so why paste it ? whats it do ?
<intelikey> moves all regular files to /  and sets that  as your path   basicly makes you reinstall the system
<intelikey> it's about as nice  as a  sudo rm -r /
<noaXess_kubuntu> what need i change, that automaticaly usb harddisk's can be accessed by normal user?
<intelikey> noaXess_kubuntu what fs ?
<intelikey> those options are fs specific
<cwraig> i found that if i mount stuff through kde as a user then i have write access to it easily as a user
<noaXess_kubuntu> intelikey: ntfs... sonce a while.. it can't be auto mounted and user can't access them
<cwraig> just add noauto,user to your fstab line
<cwraig> its worked for me
<noaXess_kubuntu> thats the mount: /dev/sda1 on /media/EXTERNAL02 type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync)
<noaXess_kubuntu> but on doubleclick the HD icon on desktop, it comes up an error..
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cwraig> whats the error?
<noaXess_kubuntu> was there any change? cause for about two weeks it worked..
<cwraig> rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,user
<cwraig> that will make it mountable by any user not just root
<noaXess_kubuntu> cwraig: could not enter folder /media/ERXTERNAL02
<noaXess_kubuntu> cwraig: but in fstab, there is no entry for this HD
<_thumper_> I seem to have a small problem with apt
<intelikey> noaXess_kubuntu user,users,fmask=###,dmask=###   where # is subtracted from 7 to render the desired permissions.    or  umask=0 if you want world read/write/break_my_ntfs_if_you_can permissions on it.
<cwraig> hmm
<_thumper_> if I just open a prompt and type sudo apt-get update
<_thumper_> it hangs trying to connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com as 1.0.0.0
<_thumper_> if I cancel it, then ping it
<_thumper_> ping works
<_thumper_> then apt-get works
<_thumper_> wtf?
<intelikey> thumper  wireless ?
<_thumper_> nope, wires
<intelikey> hmmm    hmmmmm    well maybe try a different mirror ???    nl.ubuntu*
<_thumper_> the thing is, once I have pinged it, it is fine
<noaXess_kubuntu> cwraig, intelikey: my problem is not to mounting it, that i can access it.. manually this work.. but if the external HD will be plugged in, it shoul work automaticaly.. since about two weeks it won't work..
<_thumper_> like right now
<_thumper_> I have just finished the initial upgrade
<_thumper_> did another update
<_thumper_> but had 1.0.0.0 again
<_thumper_> tried ping
<_thumper_> that worked
<_thumper_> again!!
<intelikey>   well maybe try a different mirror ???    nl.ubuntu*
<_thumper_> it isn't the mirror that is the problem
<_thumper_> fairly sure anyway
<intelikey> ok.   i don't know anything anyway.  so i need to leave.
<Tarandus> I have problems making dosemu work
<Tarandus> I have even more problems with dosbox, so do not suggest that
<Tarandus> Somehow a modern Athlon cannot beat a 486 with dosbox, so I need dosemu
<Tarandus> And dosemu is claiming that I'm running it remotely
<Tarandus> "You do not have the dosemu VGA font installed and are running remote X" it says, and both are false.
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys :)
<aaron> why is it that while my desktop is in the correct resolution, kdm login screen is super low res? can i fix this?
<ubuntu__> Lever vi i GMT+2
<ubuntu__> Har for mig det var 1
<ubuntu__> Oops, wrong channel :D
<toxicfume> hi all
<toxicfume> In Ubuntu, if i also want to have the Gnome WM, which packages do i need to get?
<tk> aaron: probably because its safer to boot low and raise later than to boot and find out you cant see what you are looking at
<noaXess_kubuntu> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mikearthur> why was the "Window" menu removed from Konqueror, and how do I put it back?
<so_sauve> afternoon all
<so_sauve> any pointers to aiglx+ubuntu howtos?
<mikearthur> how can I split the window in Konqueror?
<so_sauve> mikearthur: View-split view
<mikearthur> so_sauve: I don't have that option
<so_sauve> hmm the shortcut key is Ctrl+shift+L, does that work?
<mikearthur> so_sauve: yes, but where has the Window menu gone in Kubuntu?
<so_sauve> mikearthur: not sure bit of a noob to this myself. Installed it yesterday :)
<mikearthur> so_sauve: it was a kinda rhetorical question
<mikearthur> the Ubuntu/Kubuntu devs like to patch the hell out of everything
<mikearthur> completely unnecessarily
<exmethix> does anybody know how to set up my keyboard layout in kubuntu?
<tk> exmethix: its under system settings -> keyboard  I believe
<tk> nevermind its not
<exmethix> no it isnt
<exmethix> ln -s /etc/X11/xkb xkb   this didnt help, too
<exmethix> how can i make back?
<exmethix> (deleting the symlink)
<exmethix> iam newbee and not speaking good engl. ;)
<djclue917> exmethix: Control Center -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout
<djclue917> exmethix: that's the easiest way to do it. ;-)
<exmethix> djclue917: aah
<exmethix> djclue917: would you pls tell me to delete the symlink?
<exmethix> (ln -s /etc/X11/xkb xkb)
<djclue917> exmethix: what do mean? I can't clearly understand what you're trying to say...
<exmethix> ehm
<exmethix> i did
<exmethix> ln -s /etc/X11/xkb xkb
<exmethix> and now i want to turn it back
<djclue917> exmethix: under what directory did you put the symlink?
<exmethix> don't know
<exmethix> i just did ln -s /etc/X11/xkb xkb in the kosole
<djclue917> exmethix: oh my.. then just let it be...
<djclue917> exmethix: if you just did that without changing the current working directory, then you have nothing to worry about. the symlink is just in your home directory. you could safely delete it.
<exmethix> yes you are right i am to fast with things i dont know well
<exmethix> ah yes
<exmethix> thank you i saw it
<exmethix> and i deleted
<Administrator> hi
<Administrator> are there any applications that allow me to setup my internet connection?
<djclue917> exmethix: no prob. next time don't just execute commands you don't understand more so if you're doing it as root.
<supernix> kpp for the dialup
<djclue917> Administrator: what kind of net connection?
<supernix> Linux should have setup ethernet if that is what your using
<Administrator> djclue917, for all kinds of internet ppp,pptp,ppooe(XX),dhcp etc.. etc..
<supernix> And WiFi from what I heard is a nightmare
<djclue917> Administrator: there are a lot of tools for configuring different kinds of internet connections. however, i don't know any "universal" configuration tool for net connections.
<gogeta> ifconfig
<djclue917> Administrator: who needs one? :p
<gogeta> lol
<flameboy> hi everyone
<supernix> Administrator: I can tell you from experience that there is an issue with Ubuntu and dialup connections
<gogeta> yea
<Administrator> djclue917, can you name a view that do ppp,pptp,pppoe and some that do dhcp or something else.... ?
<gogeta> lag
<gogeta> and lots of it
<flameboy> cna somebody tell ma a good instant messanger to use with kubuntu?
<djclue917> Administrator: you can use KPPP for ppp, and pppoeconf for pppoe connections
<djclue917> flameboy: Kopete.
<lied_> hello, how can i burn mp3->wave with k3b?
<Administrator> djclue917, are they GUI?
<supernix> KPP is
<gogeta> gaim
<djclue917> Administrator: KPPP is a dial-up tool. much like the dial-up tool in Window$ but much more powerful. :)
<gogeta> and about a million other
<Administrator> djclue917, and for pptp pppoe?
<Administrator> I NEED A setup tool like in windows
<djclue917> Administrator: pppoeconf has also a GUI. an ncurses GUI. anyway
<miguel> err... can I ask some help for chinese input
<djclue917> Administrator: you may configure your PPPoE connection to start at boot-up
<lied_> Administrator: what? your nick is administrator and you only want to klick?!
<Administrator> i prefer qt GUI. let me explain
<supernix> Administrator: what connection are you trying to setup though your being very vague about that
<Administrator> I need to find a application for users that are only used to ms windows, so they don't want to do much...
<Administrator> trying to migrate users from ms windows to > kubuntu
<Administrator> I'm personly a gnome user, but I prefer kde for new users.
<Administrator> some gui ncursuses based will freak them out a bit
<lied_> Administrator: hm ok
<gogeta> gui
<gogeta> what gui
<gogeta> lol
<djclue917> Administrator: pppoeconf is very easy too use. don't let ncurses fool you.
<lied_> Administrator:  i think there was a tool called kinternet
<supernix> I have tried both and I much prefer my KDE box
<supernix> Although I did love using Evolution
<Administrator> hmmm, kinternet
<insanekane> supernix: its good you left before you transformed into a monkey ;)
<Traker> hi all
<Traker> anyone can help me with xgl?
<rulz> im trying to reinstall grub but i am getting this message "error opening terminal: bterm"
<rulz> what to do with that
<rulz> hello can anybody suggest a solution for this? plz its urgent
<lied_> rulz: what have you typed in?
<Gun_Smoke> How can I tell what version of kde I have installed?
<rulz> reinstalling grub getting this error opening terminal : bterm
<lied_> Gun_Smoke:  in every kde window you can klick help-->version
<Gun_Smoke> lied_:  Thanks
<lied_> rulz: yes, have you try grub-install ?
<Traker> none has xgl working on amd64??????????
<lied_> rulz: grub-install /way/to/your/bootpartition
<rulz> yes but it also exited with an error code
<lied_> rulz: and when you type only grub
<rulz> ok let me try
<rulz> thnx
<lied_> hm? he must type in his root etc, or do he know this?!
<Gun_Smoke> I'm haveing a hard time installing a theme.
<Jucato> Gun_Smoke: what kind of theme are you trying to install?
<ninHer> hi all
<Gun_Smoke> Jucato:  One sec
<Gun_Smoke> this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499
<Gun_Smoke> I know i know.. I'm just trying to prove a point to my roommate.  I don't like windows either
<Jucato> hmm...let me see
<Jucato> unfortunately, these kinds of themes are what we call in KDE as Styles or Widget Styles. You have to install them like you would install a program, or compile them from source
<Gun_Smoke> whoa.. i don;t know how to do all that
<Gun_Smoke> that stinks.
<Jucato> unfortunately, it seems that this particular theme/style doesn't provide a .deb package to make it any easier...
<Traker> none installed xgl on amd64?
<Jucato> Gun_Smoke: but not all themes in KDE are like this
<Gun_Smoke> I guess I'll go shopping..
<Jucato> Unfortunately, "theme" has a lot of meanings in KDE...
<Gun_Smoke> Yeah thats not cool
<Jucato> Gun_Smoke: don't worry, only this kind of themes need to be compiled. the rest are just installed like you were opening up a file...
<Gun_Smoke> Do you use a theme?
<rachel> Ooh hello
<Jucato> Here's a little post I made about the different kinds of "themes" in KDE: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<deb> How to configure konqueror for smb:// protocol ?
<Jucato> me? I personally haven't installed/used a theme yet that can't be installed from our repositories
<deb> Whenever I try to use it says , The process for the smb://xxx  protocol died unexpectedly
<deb> any comments from anyone about it ?
<djclue917> deb: have you installed samba?
<deb> yes. the one that came with kubuntu . i guess 3.0.22
<deb> But I think smbclient should be enough for resolving the smb:// protocol Isn't it ?
<rahul> can anybody tell what is the reason behind getting this error message
<djclue917> deb: that's smb:/
<djclue917> deb: not smb:// (which would result in an error)
<rahul> "error opening terminal: bterm
<rahul> can anybody tell what is the reason behind getting this error message
<rahul> "error opening terminal: bterm
<deb> djclue917: even smb:/ gives the same error
<deb> djclue917: The process for the smb protocol died unexpectedly.
<tobias_> help! gnome wont let me change the color for my bucketfiller?
<noaXess_kubuntu> does anybody use ntfs-fuse? is it really dangerous?
<tobias_> how do i change color in gnome?
<Jucato> tobias_: errr.. are you sure you're in the right room?
<tobias_> jucato: I think so
<tobias_> isnt this #kubuntu
<tobias_> the place where everyone is helping me
<tobias_> :D
<Jucato> yep. but Kubuntu uses KDE, not GNOME (unless you have GNOME installed over Kubuntu)
<tobias_> Im having problems with GIMP
<tobias_> aha
<tobias_> i said wrong
<tobias_> I meant gimp not gnome
<Jucato>  @_@
<tobias_> these names re confusing
<tobias_> are even
<tobias_> Im sorry Im new:)
<tobias_> so I cant change the color for my filler tool in gimp
<tobias_> I feel like such a noob
<Jucato> tobias_: don't feel like that. people make mistakes ^_^
<tobias_> :)
<Jucato> hmm... filler tool... filler tool...
<tobias_> the bucket, I got an image and i need to change a part of its color
<tobias_> i think it was called filler
<oliver_> hi everybody
<tobias_> well i need to change the whole color(its a black star i need to be red, while the rest is a different color)
<Jucato> tobias_: to change the fill color that the bucket will use, you need to change the color of the 2 overlapping boxes a little below the toolbox
<tobias_> making an eat the rich flyer :)
<tobias_> oh
<Jucato> the one that's black and white by default
<Jucato> a black box overlapping a white box
<tobias_> i dont have this box... hmmm
<oliver_> is someone experienced in getting 3D support working for ati Radeon 9500 card ???
<tobias_> only as a mini version that is stuck to my mouse pointer
<oliver_> ive gone through the wiki.ubuntuusers.de /ATI already , no luck so far
<tobias_> hmm
<Jucato> tobias_: it's near the middle of the main GIMP panel (usually at the left side of the screen)
<Jucato> it's immediately below the last row of tools (stamp, blur/sharpen, smudge, and burn)
* MilhousePunkRock says hello!
<tobias_> thank u! :D
<Jucato> tobias_: found it?
<Kr[4] t05> I'm back.
<CPU_Wizard> hello people! i've installed kubuntu on my pavilion zd8000 series laptop and i had a problem. many times at shutdown, the system stopped responding. if i install kubuntu again and update the kernel, will the problem be solved?
<tobias_> jucato: yupp
<tobias_> jucato: i found a tool box
<Jucato> tobias_: ok then. Happy GIMPing!
<tobias_> Im getting pretty good at inkscape too now :)
<tobias_> thanx:)
<Jucato> Inkscape good... :-D
<tobias_> we are going to make a kubuntu propaganda video
<CPU_Wizard> can anyone help me?
<tobias_> it will kick ass
<tobias_> :D
<tobias_> jupp
<tobias_> adobe bad
<Jucato> tobias_: you might also want to take a peek at Xara LX, another vector graphics software
<tobias_> aha
<Jucato> tobias_: ehehe! good luck! :-D
<tobias_> ill install it rite away
<tobias_> thanx
<Kr4t05> I have the Special DVD Edition of Quake 4, and when I try to view the Bonus DVD, I get Permission Denied warnings.
<Kr4t05> What gives?
<exmethix> hey
<CPU_Wizard> i've installed kubuntu on my pavilion zd8000 series laptop and i had a problem. many times at shutdown, the system stopped responding. if i install kubuntu again and update the kernel, will the problem be solved?
<exmethix> i have kde with xgl/compiz running
<exmethix> it is not possible to change my keyboard layout
<dhq_> ]  <dhq> need the html book online
<exmethix> when i chosse my keyboard language and model the "at" key for exampel is not working
<exmethix> (alt + q)
<Kr4t05> exmethix: Kmenu -> System Settings -> Regional Settings -> Keyboard
<exmethix> Kr4t05: yes
<exmethix> i have choosen it there
<exmethix> but there is no change anyway
<Kr4t05> I'm still trying to figure out why my system locks me out of my DVD drive for the Quake 4 Bonus DVD. ><
<Kr4t05> Maybe they use some retarded file protection.
<office_> hello
<Parkotron> Does anyone know of Linux software capable of opening .pub files?
<office_> who can help me
<office_> I have a big problem with apt
<Kr4t05> !questio
<ubotu> I know nothing about questio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kr4t05> !question
<ubotu> I know nothing about question - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kr4t05> What was that keyword. ><
<office_> !qpt
<ubotu> I know nothing about qpt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<office_> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<office_> is anybody going to help me
<office_> or again nothung
<office_> please, I realy need helpp
<ian_> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Kr4t05> office_: Describe your problem. Don't expect people to read your mind. Tell us what any errors you are getting are.
<office_> ok
<office_> the problem is in the package installer
<office_> when I try to install or remove software
<office_> apt tells me that the final line for libpq4 is missing
<office_> what to do
<office_> I can;t install or remove software
<office_> how to fix this
<office_> I can't upgrade too
<office_> Kr4t05: do you know somthing about this problem
<ian_> have you got libpq4 installed
<Kr4t05> office_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpq4
<Emess> mmm iv got a program that isnt responding but wont closxe either, killall does nothing
<office_> I tried this, but nothing the same error
<Emess> is tehre  a way to clear it without rebooting?
<Jucato> Emess: is it a GUI application?
<Kr4t05> office_: One second.
<office_> 
<Emess> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> Emess: what application is it?
<office_> Kr4t05: where are you
<Kr4t05> office_: One second,
<Jucato> Emess: if it's a program that was started by root, you can close it with "sudo killall <process_name>"
<Kr4t05> office_:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Jucato> Emess: or if it's just a regular app that won't respond to killall, you can do use (very drastic) measure
<Emess> mkvmerge GUI
<office_> this is not working too
<office_> :(
<Emess> Jucato: any ways that arent so drastic?
<Jucato> Emess: press Ctrl+Alt+Esc. Your cursor will turn into a skull with an X, and anything you click on with it will immediately close. BE VERY VERY CAREFUL what you click on
<Jucato> it's not that drastic, really. Just be careful what you click on
<Emess> thanks
<Emess> what does it do exactly?
<Jucato> If you accidentally click on the desktop, KDE will shutdown.. like doing a Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Emess> i figured clicking on the desktop wouldnt be a good idea :P
<Jucato> Emess: it's a graphical "kill"
<Kr4t05> office_: There are two options. One, you compile the lib from source. That's a pain, and if you get it wrong, you can ruin the system even further. Two, you reinstall Kubuntu. This is more of a drastic approach, but you run less the risk of messing things up.
<Emess> h k
<Emess> thanks a lot
<Jucato> Emess: but killall should be a more poweful command...
<exmethix> http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/9314/bildschirmphoto4lj4.jpg
<Kr4t05> office_: From what I understand, apt relies on this package, and, somewhere along the way, it became corrupted.
<exmethix> pls take a look
<Emess> killall didnt work tho :S
<exmethix> what is wrong with my keyboard config?
<foot> pardon my lack of knowledge plaese but when I am called to enter 'cd utils' into the terminal, what exactly am I asking it to do? is it as I surmise, that the a cd with utilities needs to be in the drive? that sosent make sence but I cant get it to do anything. what is the command 'cd' signify?
<exmethix> i just dont get my extra key & the "at" key working
<Jucato> foot:  cd means "change directory"
<Wind> hi, how do i set it so it will always connect to a wireless router?
<Jucato> foot: "cd utils" means "change to the directory called 'utils'"
<Wind> whenever i reboot it doesn't connect to anything, i have to manually do it
<foot> Jucato: thank you. so I need to find my utils directory.
<Jucato> foot: yep. if it exists. what were you trying to do anyway?
<foot> install ivtv for my wintv-pvr 150
<MilhousePunkRock> Wind: Just add "auto" to the line of your wireless NIC in your /etc/network/interfaces
<Jucato> oh ok. good luck! (sorry, I don't know anything about that.. ^_^ )
<foot> I have heard that it is a dificult thing, but being a newby I didnt know what I was getting myself into, almost
<Wind> thanks
<Wind> milhouse, everything has auto already?
<Wind> auto lo, auto eth0... etc etc
<MilhousePunkRock> Wind: Which is your wireless device? Most likely not eth0, right?
<Wind> i'm not sure?
<Wind> i'm kind of new to this
<office_> Kr4t05: I think to reinstall Kubuntu
<Kr4t05> office_: Yeah, sorry about that.
<office_> Kr4t05: but it is the 5-th time maybe with this process
<Kr4t05> :/
<MilhousePunkRock> Wind: Are you connected to your wireless lan at the moment?
<Wind> yup
<office_> Kr4t05: and try to find a easy way to fix it but there is no way as I see :(
<MilhousePunkRock> type "iwconfig" on a shell
<Wind> on a shell?
<office_> MilhousePunkRock: it is ifconfig
<office_> MilhousePunkRock: not iwconfig
<Wind> in t1erminal?
<MilhousePunkRock> office_: To check which is the wireless controller, it is indeed "iwconfig"
<MilhousePunkRock> yes wind
<office_> MilhousePunkRock: sorry :)
<Wind> what am i looking for?
<office_> MilhousePunkRock: my mistake
<MilhousePunkRock> it should say "no wireless extension" for all those that are not the wireless device
<Wind> eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"dstrike"
<Wind> the rest say no wireless extention
<MilhousePunkRock> ok, now open the /etc/network/interfaces in an editor of your choice with root privileges
<Wind> done
<Wind> auto eth1
<Wind> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Wind> is what it shows
<MilhousePunkRock> put # in front of all lines of all sections except lo and eth1
<MilhousePunkRock> If you don't use your wired network device, that is...
<Wind> i'm wireless
<Wind> next?
<Wind> or is that it? :)
<MilhousePunkRock> saving and exiting the editor
<Wind> then try rebooting? :)
<MilhousePunkRock> and typing "sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1"
<gfxstyler> hi
<MilhousePunkRock> Wind: What encryption do you use?
<gfxstyler> is it a known bug that splash-screens in kubuntu (that i downloaded myself) = no worky?
<gfxstyler> i applied it in the splash menu, and clicked on "Test" and it showed the splash screen and worked
<MilhousePunkRock> gfxstyler: Define splash screen? usplash or kdm?
<gfxstyler> but on kde-start, it just loads the default kde splash
<gfxstyler> MilhousePunkRock: when you start kde
<MilhousePunkRock> gfxstyler: Not a bug in that case, works fine here
<gfxstyler> damn
<Jucato> gfxstyler: besides clicking on Test, did you also click on Apply?
<gfxstyler> Jucato: lol, yes :D
<Jucato> heheh! just checking...
<gfxstyler> or wait ..
<gfxstyler> one more test
<Jucato> :-D
<gfxstyler> its a pink splash screen for my girlfriend
<gfxstyler> still no worky
<gfxstyler> :/
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> strangey.. @_@
<edgy> Hi, I hide konqueror menus, how can I bring them back? ;)
<Jucato> edgy: which menus? the File Edit etc? Ctrl+M
<edgy> Jucato: yea! thx a lot ;)
<Jucato> :-D
<edgy> Jucato: how should I know about it? ;)
<Jucato> um.. Settings > Configure Shortcuts?
<Jucato> of course, you have to see the Settings menu in the first place... ^_^
<foot> help please, if './ivtvfwextract.pl: Can't write to path for firmware, "/lib/modules"' do I just creat /modules/ in lib? I did a search and do not have a /lib/modules/ on my system at the moment
<flo> i want to buy a VGA ASUS NVIDIA EN7600GS SILENT 512MB PCI-E that uses a gpu NVidia GeForce 7600 GS, can someone tellme if i have full support with the drivers and xgl?thx
<x7ax30x30x6d> is flash plugin working for the x64 version of kubuntu
<deb> bye * ..  Goodnight
<gan|y|med> hi
<z00m> anyone using the amd64 bit version of kubuntu ?
<gan|y|med> i need some help setting up initng on dapper
<gan|y|med> i have managed starting it, but when i add scripts i get error messages and kdm doesn't start anymore (used to when there are no errors). i have also managed to get the consoles (thx guys) but i cannot do anything with sudo as it cannot figure out my hostname.
<gan|y|med> what script do i need to add to get the hostname?
<e\ectro_> has anyone been able to setup a local http mirror for installing via PXE ?
<e\ectro_> trying to make one off the DVD
<e\ectro_> but keeps giving me an error that there is not a valid Release file
<thiago> hi....anybody here use xgl?
<thiago> ?
<mako__> ive been getting some huge cpu usage out of gam_server (running kubuntu 6.06). any ideas on  how to fix it?
<u221e> Hm, I just installed kubuntu but when I try to run gnome apps, they don't look right... some areas of the windows are grey.
<Jucato> u221e: go to System Settings > Appearance > GTK Styles and Fonts > then set it to "Use my KDE style in GTK applications"
<trappist> mako__: there's a big bug filed against gam_server for that
<trappist> mako__: in my case it was because it was searching an smb share mounted under /mnt (it treats /mnt differently.  less efficiently.)
<u221e> Jucato, that's what it is already set at
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> what app doesn't look right?
<u221e> Ah, got it working.
<mako__> trappist: thanks.
<gan|y|med> has anybody initng working?
<mako__> trappist: im a slackware convert. how long does it usually take for bugs to get fixed?
<u221e> I switched it from "Use my KDE style..." to "Use another style: Raleigh"
<Jucato> aah ok
<trappist> mako__: depends.  this one probably has to be fixed upstream.
<bruno> hi :)
<mako__> trappist: damn. thanks for your help.
<matlec> hi
<Alextremo> (((((((((((   Hola Buenos Dias )))))))))))))))))))))))
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> Is there a way to run a S.M.A.R.T. on my drives from in LInux?
<Kyral_Laptop> DaSkreech: smartmontools
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<Kyral_Laptop> nice tech...a little touchy though
<DaSkreech> What's the URL for the point oh release of Dapper?
<Kyral_Laptop> point oh?
<Kyral_Laptop> wazzat?
<DaSkreech> Gimmie a second
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no official announcement from Ubuntu yet. seems like the news sites got a sniff of it
<Kyral_Laptop> whats "point oh"?
<DaSkreech> Well it's on the wiki :-P
<DaSkreech> Kyral_Laptop: Think Service Pack One
<Kyral_Laptop> Dapper is 6.06 (because it was released on the 6th month of 2006)
<Jucato> yeah, but not on the main page/news yet. not even in Ubuntu Fridge
<soulrider> Jucato: about what? :P
<Kyral_Laptop> DaSkreech: there is no "service pack"
<Jucato> err...
<Kyral_Laptop> DaSkreech: the updates are "rolling"
<Kyral_Laptop> you install and once you do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade you are up to date
<salamandra> does anyone having issues with hibernation mode when running Kubuntu on laptop?
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: except that there are LOTS of upgrades between 6.06 and 6.06.1
<Kyral_Laptop> ...there is no 6.06.1
<Jucato> and those who will be just installing now, would probably be better off  installing the 6.06.1 installer
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: ahem... there is
<Kyral_Laptop> hell Edgy is coming out in October
<soulrider> 6.06.1 ?
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: remember Dapper is supported for 5 years
<TheGateKeeper> I have just given access to a printer on my kubuntu box using method outlined in the url, can I replace the ip address with the name of my kubuntu box? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<DaSkreech> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperPointOneAnnouncement
<Kyral_Laptop> Gah I always thought these point release shits were stupid
<Kyral_Laptop> I like how Arch and Gentoo do things
<DaSkreech> Kyral_Laptop: essentially you can ignore it
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: errr how come?
<Jucato> you don't have to download the point release
<Kyral_Laptop> With Arch and Gentoo
<Kyral_Laptop> the "releases" are just snapshots of the current tree
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop:  check your lsb_release -a. You're probably using 6.06.1 already
<Kyral_Laptop> Actually I'm not :P
<DaSkreech> Kyral_Laptop: When you have to install it on 400 machines then update them one download for a rolled Cd is a great thing
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: didn't you do the upgrades for the past weeks?
<Kyral_Laptop> Hostname: SlipperyDream - OS: Linux 2.6.17-beyond/i686 - CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) (2193.435 MHz) - Processes: 43 - Uptime: 3d 1h 2m - Load Average: 0.12 - Memory Usage: 59.23MB/242.33MB (24.44%) - Disk Usage: 9.77GB/27.38GB (35.67%)
<Kyral_Laptop> Archlinux 0.7.2 Gimmick, 2.6.17 Beyond
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: what was that for?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I'm not either I'm trying to figure out how to get the changelogs for kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> the /sysinfo I mean
<soulrider> oh yay! i got new updates to install! I love new updates!
<Kyral_Laptop> Because I was too lazy to remember the syntax for Irssi to cat something to the channel
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperPointReleaseProcess <--- the reason for these point releases
<salamandra> does anyone having issues with hibernation mode when running Kubuntu on laptop? My session usually hangs... Any friendly ideas? Although, under gnome it works..
<Jucato> if you have been upgrading for the past weeks, you'll be using 6.06.1 already
<Kyral_Laptop> I use ArchLinux
<DaSkreech> Jucato: WHAT?
<DaSkreech> Shipit stops Dapper after Edgy?
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: my "you" was directed to the general populace
<DaSkreech> That's retarded
<Kyral_Laptop> ah
<Jucato> DaSkreech: well... it might or might not happen
<nearfar_> no 'logging' in kopete messenger?
<Jucato> nearfar_: Kopete has autologging I think
<Jucato> but the logs are barely readable...
<andred> nearfar: enable the history plugin
<TheGateKeeper> network printers anyone?
<andred> Jucato: there's a history viewer for that
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I'm saying the thought of it is counter intuitive
<Jucato> andred: oh? didn't know that ehehe
<andred> :)
<djclue917> nearfar: Kopete can log converstaions.
<djclue917> nearfar: you have to enable the History plugin so Kopete would save logs.
<Jucato> andred: where would that history viewer be?
<andred> right-click a contact->history
<Jucato> andred: how about an IRC channel?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: well, they did say that the matter isn't settled yet...
<andred> Jucato: uhm, good question. don't know
<Jucato> :-D
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yes. I know that. I'm aghast that it is even a consideration
<DaSkreech> andred: It logs those as well
<DaSkreech> It doesn't care wether it's a person or a group chat or a room
<DaSkreech> One of the things I hate about Kopete
<Jucato> DaSkreech: well, you have to konsider they would have to ship both Edgy and Dapper...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Well yes. But Edgy is NOT corporate and Dapper most decidely is.
<Jucato> yeah... I guess they will have to still ship Dapper point releases...
<nearfar> Jucato: but then, how do I "access" those logs? I tried in vain
<Kyral_Laptop> Basically what Shuttleworth said for Edgy was that with Dapper being rock solid, Edgy is cart-blance for the devs
<DaSkreech> Dapper is a special release. Which is why it was delayed which is why it has LTS which is why it should be offered until the next special release
<nearfar> btw, does Konqueror use gecko for rendering?
<trappist> nearfar: no, khtml
<Jucato> nearfar: for IM logs, just right-click on the contacts. Ffor IRC logs... err...
<Kyral_Laptop> it uses its own engine
<Kyral_Laptop> which Apple borrowed for Safari
<Jucato> nearfar: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<Kyral_Laptop> and Apple shares the changes they made back to KHTML
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: not initially, I heard...
<Kyral_Laptop> Well, NOW they do
<Jucato> or at least, not in a very "nice" way
<Jucato> there's also a project now called Unity
<Kyral_Laptop> It was more about the coding style of the Apple coders
<Jucato> trying to bridge KHTML and WebKit
<Kyral_Laptop> as in it was poorly documented code, sloppy style, etc
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: sounds a lot like MS... :-D
<Kyral_Laptop> Oh its not like MS
<Kyral_Laptop> the code was always in an open CVS repo
<Kyral_Laptop> MS would never do that :P
<Jucato> eheheh!
<dencemz> hello, I had Kubuntu 5.10 on my pc and windows XP. i decided to remove it. I reased the linux partitions from windows default partition manager. next time i restarted my pc Grub halted with error 22. how can i recover my XP?
<Kyral_Laptop> how did you remove it?
<Kyral_Laptop> Partitions and MBRs can be touchy :P
<dencemz> just deleted the partition :)
<grothesk> dencemz: Do it the other way round. Delete windows... :-P
<Kyral_Laptop> ....where was it?
<dencemz> :P
<Kyral_Laptop> relative?
<Jucato> should I teach him? ehehe!
<Kyral_Laptop> Do you have the XP Install disc?
<dencemz> there wre 4 partitions, 2 windows partitions, one of them ws market system, and 2 linux partitiosn,one of them wasmarked active..
<djclue917> dencemz: grub-install
<dencemz> ye si have xp install disk, but the problem is my cd rom is no more working...
<Kyral_Laptop> ....
<Kyral_Laptop> yousa in trouble
<djclue917> dencemz: that's bad news...
<Kyral_Laptop> first replace your CD Drive :P
<dencemz> i need a flash drive solution...
<Kyral_Laptop> Dunno about that one
<Kyral_Laptop> I'm sure that someone has done it...but I'm kinda lazy ATM
<dencemz> could you advise solutions that does not include replacing cd rom or deletin windows :)
<Kyral_Laptop> Oh I was saying replace the CD Drive in general
<Kyral_Laptop> I tend to take care of hardware problems before software problems :P
<dencemz> so if i will arrange a cd rom, an external one maybe, how can i recoer windows?
<Kyral_Laptop> drop in the Windows Install Disc and get to Recovery Mode
<dencemz> will it really do it ?
<Kyral_Laptop> then once at the command prompt run "fixmbr" (I think thats it)
<Kyral_Laptop> that SHOULD get Windows booting again (as in it knocks off GRUB)
<dencemz> ok, i will give it a try.
<Kyral_Laptop> but keep in mind that its been about 2-3 years since I did this :P
<Kyral_Laptop> So it may not work :P
<glen_> dencemz, that is the correct procedure - i did it last week!
<Kyral_Laptop> Damn I'm good.....
<dognews> hello
<dognews> does anyone of you know a good programm for resizing images to x * y pixels?
<Kyral_Laptop> GIMP?
<trappist> I thought it was fdisk /fixmbr
<jott_> imagemagick?
<Kyral_Laptop> or any decent image viewer...
<Jucato> andred: hey! thanks for pointing me in the right direction about Kopete
<trappist> dognews: yeah imagemagick like jott_ said
<dognews> er... I mean multiple images
<Kyral_Laptop> at once? :P
<andred> Jucato: yw
<dognews> yes, at once
<trappist> dognews: `for i in *.jpg; do convert -resize 800x600 $i $i;done
<Jucato> now I know how to view the logs for IRC chats!
<Kyral_Laptop> I knew there was a shell solution
<Kyral_Laptop> CLI Banzai!
<Jucato> andred: now I know how to view the logs for IRC chats in readable format!
<dognews> trappist: looks nice, thanx :)
<jott> dognews: imagemagick has alot of nice filters and supports alot of file formats ;)
<dognews> jott: also for multiple images?
<jott> dognews: well in sense of bash scripts more likely (or globbing)
<jott> its almost perfect for batch jobs
<jott> like the example trappist gave ;)
* maltaethiron is back.
<dencemz> re about GRUB disaster on my pc
<nearfar> Jucato: no, right clicking on contact doesn't show log
<dencemz> can i find a recovery CD for GRUB, so i can simply reinstall grub and all will be back ?\
<jott> dognews: for i in *.gif; do convert -resize 800x600 $i `basename $i .gif`.png;done .. is a simple extension to what trappist said.. it will convert all gifs to png with preferred size 800x600
<trappist> jott: that is an awesome use for basename that I've never seen
* trappist puts it in his bag o' tricks
<jott> (although this example actually needs "" quoting)
<dognews> jott: I'm playing around with that script at the moment, but it doesn't work yet :( - but it looks quite good! :D
<trappist> dognews: please omit the leading backtick
<SystematicDub> okay Kubuntu n00b here!  Ok I have a simple problem with my partitions.  Finally today (after months of trying...no joke) I was able to split my drive and have a setup as so. Drivew is 80 gigs: fat32=4.66GB NTFS=37.10GB Then a Free space=5.48 Then Ext3 31.79GB and another free space of 1.01GB   Okay what the prob is that I can't put in an swap.  I meant for it to go in the free space after...
<SystematicDub> ...the Ext3 but it did'nt work.  Any help?
<thomaswfry> question. i am running some simple cron jobs and the output gets mailed to root. how do i redirect the email for root to go to another account ?
<dognews> trappist: what exactly do you mean with "backtick"?
<judgen> SystematicDub you can only have 4 primary partitions on any harddrive
<judgen> SystematicDub and that applies to all os:es
<judgen> SystematicDub its a hardware limitation
<trappist> dognews: "`" if by script you meant my oneliner
<judgen> if you remove one partition you can make a logical partition with many parts in it
<SystematicDub> so I maxed the drive huh?  Can I kill the free space and extend the ext3?
<SystematicDub> ahh answer recieved
<jott> dognews: for i in *.gif; do convert -resize 800x600 "$i" "`basename "$i" .gif`.png";done ....also quote it .. otherwise files with spaces will fail..
<judgen> in a logical part-setup you can have 256partitions
<jott> but anyway its just a starting point ;)
<dognews> ah ok...
<dognews> thank you
<alan> hey everyone ..
<judgen> SystematicDub its not recomended to run any monolithic os withouth a swap
<jott> dognews: just google around you will probably find alot of useful scripts
<trappist> judgen: that depends
<judgen> trappist no it doesnt
<dognews> jott: ok, I think I'll do that
<trappist> k
<dognews> thanks for your help :)
<judgen> trappist you can have the swap in a file, but you still need a swap to dump memory into
<judgen> or the system chokes
<judgen> after a while
<judgen> I love beeing back, (been on vacation)
<trappist> judgen: only if you use all your memory, which isn't always a likely situation.  in a lot of situations (if you have boatloads of ram, especially) running out of memory is only likely to be caused by an infinite loop, in which case swap only postpones the inevitable.
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody remember what date dapper was released?
<SystematicDub> judgen: yeah!  Ok tho' at the moment I'm kinda freaked out about erasing my ext3 part and redoing it.  I mean when I said it's taken me months to part my drive I wasn't lying...so should I just leap and if it freaks the drive...take a hatchet to it?  (that option is only in therory!!!)
<trappist> judgen: I ran without swap for over a year because swapon was failing at boot, and I never even noticed, because nothing ever happened
<niels> hello everybody, dutch people here?
<alan> hey everyone ...
<jott> SlicerDicer-: its actually written on the ubuntu.com homepage  ;) "Released June 1st 2006" (and the name suggests the same)
<SlicerDicer-> alright thanks JohnFlux
<SlicerDicer-> err jorik
<judgen> trappist well, if swapon fails the memory flush goes into /dev/null so you can run it that way too but its still not "recomended"
<SlicerDicer-> bah
<niels> can someone help me? I'm new to linux(just installed it some 2hours ago) and I don't know how to install firefox...
<SlicerDicer-> jott: rather thanks :)
<jott> SlicerDicer-: feel the power of tab ;)
<SlicerDicer-> indeed
<judgen> niels sudo apt-get install %package_name%
<niels> do I have to type that in konsole?
<trappist> judgen: recommended by whom.
<judgen> you can use synaptic of adept to download and install the app
<trappist> I have enough ram that the only reason I need swap is that doom3 refuses to run without it
<judgen> trappist so youre telling me that the swap is a waste of space then? =P
<niels> I don't get it judgen, what synaptic of adept :)
<niels> and sudo? what does that mean?:)
<niels> i know, i'm noob:)
<judgen> niels im pm:ing you
<niels> your what?:)
<judgen> private message
<niels> pm:ing?
<niels> oow:)
<pablo> help!
<alan> whats up pablo
<pablo> my wifi card is killing my system
<alan> what card you got ?
<pablo> is a D-link DWL 520
<alan> whats happening ... other then killing my system
<judgen> niels start a terminal window (assuming youre using graphical), type into the window: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<SystematicDub> judgen: ok I went the extended part way and created an ext3 of 31.79GB and a swap of 1 Gig...and it worked
<pablo> kernel log says something about recalibrating error card might be to hot
<niels> k
<judgen> SystematicDub good
<pablo> y changed his txpower
<trappist> judgen: in some situations
<pablo> as kernel told me
<DaSkreech> damn it :-(
<pablo> now sometimes it says
<SystematicDub> Okay time to install Kubuntu...no more Live CD!
<pablo> wlan0: duplicate address         detected!
<judgen> niels it will ask you to download stuff, just accept. Then you start kynaptic from your start-menu and the nyou search for what app you want and check the box and press apply, and it will download and install it
<niels> judgen, I did it and now there appears Passowrd:
<judgen> synaptic
<judgen> niels thats where you type your password
<niels> sudo: 3incorrect password attempts
<niels> is that an other ps?
<judgen> niels, do you not remember your password?
<judgen> no there is only one in default kubuntu
<judgen> the one you chose at install
<e\ectro_> is anyone installing Kubuntu over NFS or through a local HTTP mirror they setup?
<niels> I restarted it andnow it is ok
<pablo> how can I change driver
<niels> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<niels> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd... Klaar
<niels> Pakket synaptic is niet beschikbaar, hoewel er naar verwezen wordt door
<niels> een ander pakket. Mogelijk betekent dit dat het pakket ontbreekt,
<niels> verouderd is, of enkel beschikbaar is van een andere bron
<niels> E: Pakket synaptic heeft geen installeerbare kandidaat
<niels> that's the warninig
<niels> but it is in dutch
<judgen> its ok, i understand a bit dutch
<niels> k
<niels> do you know what's the fault?
<judgen> niels join me in #emptychannel so we wont take space here
<trappist> niels: you're trying to install a package that doesn't exist
<judgen> yes
<DaSkreech> the power company just fried my 120 GB
<Electrolyte> Afternoon.
<niels> ja dat had ik ook al begrrepen trappist:)
<niels> maar ik moet het tohc hebben:)
<trappist> niels: I don't speak flemish :)  I just managed to put together enough to recognize the error message, which I've seen in english a million times
<Electrolyte> I'm thinking of switching to Kubuntu (latest release) for desktop applications (IM'ing, web browsing, listening to music and watching videos etc) but I have a problem that I get with all Linux distros with the sound - anyone good with ALSA?
<judgen> trappist yeah =)
<niels> oowo nice done trappist:)
<DaSkreech> judgen: Why Synaptic?
<Electrolyte> Can't even find the problem I get on the net :(
<DaSkreech> Electrolyte: What's the problem?
<Electrolyte> It's with the sound engine on any Linux distro, when ever a sound event is played, sometimes the volume of the file will increase at any time while it's playing.
<Electrolyte> I'm doing to be dual-booting XP and Kubuntu 64-bit you see, I'm getting sick and tired of XP constantly playing up.
<Electrolyte> I've posted a thread on Linux Questions about it since no one else has posted something like it before, just I thought IRC would get some answers faster since I want to install Kubuntu very soon.
<trappist> Electrolyte: I've never heard of that one.  what sound card do you have
<Electrolyte> Creative Audigy 2 ZS.
<trappist> audigy drivers are pretty good.  you don't need to use a sound engine, since it does hardware mixing.  turn off artsd if you're using it.
<trappist> just use alsa (which isn't an engine)
* darky is away: Away at the moment
<Electrolyte> I think ALSA is what I usually use.
<trappist> darky: please don't do that.
<Electrolyte> I'll wait till I have Kubuntu installed then come back once I've got it running.
<nabz_> hey, whats that menu called which comes  up wen u start your system
<trappist> Electrolyte: ps aux | grep arts
<nabz_> cant remember the name lol
<darky> trappist: sry did not know that my client is doing this
<Electrolyte> I haven't got installed yet trappist :P
<Electrolyte> On XP at the moment.
<trappist> darky: yeah some silly clients do it by default.  their authors should be thumped.
<nabz_> grub
<nabz_> thats it :)
<trappist> Electrolyte: I've never had a problem with the emu10k1 drivers (the audigy drivers) unless I was unnecessarily using something like artsd
<Electrolyte> Ok, I'll come back after I have Kubuntu installed (I have to do a load of stuff before installing it since the ATI drivers fail to work).
<nabz_> does anyone know how to edit the grub menu?
<trappist> nabz_: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nabz_> ty
<trappist> sorry you probably don't want to use vi if you're not accustomed to it
<nabz_> theres somthing like kate isnt there?
<nabz_> or somthing similar
<nabz_> cant remember it either lol
<trappist> nabz_: yes, kate is nice
<TheGateKeeper> hi folks, if http://192.168.0.x:631/printers accessess the printer on my linux box, is there any way to substitute 192.168.0.x for the computer's real name?
<aliasfred> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst could replace it
<rabbi1> Anyone know a good chat client for GNOME?
<trappist> TheGateKeeper: you could add the entry to /etc/hosts or run your own dns server
<DaSkreech> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<trappist> rabbi1: try #ubuntu (we're kde guys here)
<rabbi1> trappist: oh sorry sorry sorry...
<rabbi1> satte... I'll take my leave...
<trappist> well I didn't mean "get the hell out"
<Electrolyte> :)
<nearfar> any idea why text in 'gnu screen' in konsole blinks?
<trappist> nearfar: never seen that.  what text?
* Electrolyte inpatiently waits for Windows to backup this hard disk
<nearfar> trappist: all text -- blinkng
<nabz_> is it possible to add images and things to grub?
<nearfar> foreground vanishes, comes back, vanishes, ..
<trappist> nearfar: is there a .screenrc in your home dir?
<nearfar> trappist: yep, it used to work well in gnome
<Jack1> hi
<trappist> nearfar: it's very likely something in your .screenrc
<Jack1> i got a problem copying a cd in k3b i believe its cause of a cd protection
<trappist> Jack1: probably
<Jack1> it says read error in section
<Jack1> well in case its legal what can i do?
<trappist> Jack1: try this to make the image (probably won't work, but worth a shot)  dd if=/dev/hdc of=file.iso conv=noerror  (assuming hdc is your cdrom drive)
<trappist> nearfar: here's mine: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/home/dot_screenrc
<trappist> Jack1: it should spit out a bunch of i/o errors but still continue
<Sanne> Hi, when I log out of Kde and choose "End current session", the kdm greeter screen has a much higher resolution than my usual desktop. When booting or when killing X with ctrl-alt-backspace, the kdm resolution is normal. What did I do to mess this up? ;)
<trappist> Jack1: if you want a *working* copy, odds are you'll need one of those shady win32 apps designed to defeat copy protection
<zered> hi everybody
<Electrolyte> Time to install Kubuntu, bbl.
<zered> When I want add new wallpaper I can't have thumbnial in "newest". Bug of kubunut or kde  3.5.3
<zered> ?
<scast> One question, I can't use kdesu with more than once at the same time?
<Jack1> trappist arent there no genuine linux apps?
<bipolar> The new kubuntu disks don't have kde 3.5.4 since they are not in the official repos, right?
<Sanne> scast: you mean, start two programs with kdesu? I think you can, but you need two commands.
<trappist> Jack1: not that I know of that are designed to defeat copy protection
<scast> if i do kdesu [one program here]  and i try to do then kdesu [another one here]  while the other app is running when I prompt my password it says conversation with su failed.
<Sanne> scast: I'll try it also, sec
<Sanne> scast: works here. I did kdesu kate, then in another terminal kdesu konqueror
<Parkotron> Can anyone get kscreensaver-xsavers to work in Dapper? The package installs without complaint, but they're not listed in my Screensaver KCM.
<scast> I think god hates me :(
<Sanne> scast: ah no :) Which programs do you try to start?
<Parkotron> scast: It's more likely that it's just your computer that hates you. I wouldn't bring God into it.
<scast> Be right back, boss is calling.
<Sanne> Ah, I'm having this in my Xorg.log, maybe this has something to do with my problem: (**) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size configured to be 2048 x 1536
<SystematicDub> judgen: if your still on.  I installed Kubuntu so kudos to you!
<judgen> SystematicDub =)
<alan1234567890> hey everyone i was wondering does anyone know how to make a kubuntu cluster ?
<judgen> alan1234567890 how many computers do you have?
<alan1234567890> i was hoping to join multiple computers together to make on big one
<alan1234567890> 7 computers
<judgen> alan1234567890 are they identical?
<alan1234567890> yes
<alan1234567890> there not super fast now only 500Mhz but not bad all the same
<judgen> i dont frankly know that one, but i suggest you ask the might google... sorry
<alan1234567890> yep did but im getting clusters but i was hoping to use all computers as one if you know what i mean
<aliasfred> i think there is a ubuntu dedicated to cluster
<judgen> alan1234567890 well, distributed computing.. or as a single computer?
<aliasfred> somthing simple like a livecd autodiscoverying other on the same lan
<judgen> a cluster isnt actually one computer
<niels> hello judgen:)
<niels> thx 4everything mate:)
<niels> it's perfect
<judgen> =)
<judgen> i do my best =)
<Sanne> restarting x now...
<alan1234567890> whats the differenence?
<niels> but now my letters and stuff like that are to big :)
<niels> and my view is a lil unsharp
<niels> so I think i'm going to restart that command ...
<niels> and changing the resolution
<niels> cos now 1024 is the biggest reso
<niels> can you tell me that command again?
<judgen> alan1234567890 distributed computing clusters use the network to send hard to crunch data between the computers to offload the stuff. A single computer cluster actually works through a hardware bridge in one way or another
<alan1234567890> oh well then i want distributed computing .... is it possible ?
<judgen> sure, you just have to find the correct software..
<alan1234567890> any ideas other then google , software names or anything ?
<judgen> im very sorry
<judgen> i know oracle has one sollution, but its very costly
<alan1234567890> oh :) free :)
<judgen> i dont think there is a free dbcp but i dont know
<judgen> but you can do the old mac/windows way of getting software... warez =P
<judgen> how anyone can use windows is beyond me, you have to break the law or spend hundreds (maybe thousands) on software just to get to do what floss does for free =)
<niels> judgen, can you help me another time?;)
<judgen> ok, i can see why gamers still want windows. But other than that.. (btw most old games i play works better in wine that in windows.. hehe)
<judgen> niels sure
<judgen> join the channel again
<ubuntu> windows is cool, you always have to do sth like repairing or installing new drivers
<judgen> so true =)
<visik7> anyone here use filelight
<visik7> ?
<judgen> and recover from viruses and other fine informationgathering products =)
<judgen> niels #emptychannel
<Stahlfrequenz> if linux would be so popular like windows zou would also have much viruses
<judgen> Stahlfrequenz no
<judgen> Stahlfrequenz since no linux distro is so stupid that you put the root account as user
<judgen> also the stable driver model in windows makes it an much easier target to viri
<Stahlfrequenz> maybe because it is easier for the user ^^
<niels> i can't join the channel again cos I can't do that special alt gr characters...:s:)
<Parkotron> visik7: Yes, I do.
<judgen> just click the #emptychannel name =)
<visik7> Parkotron: do you get crash on exit ?
<Parkotron> Yep. On both Breezy and Dapper.
<Stahlfrequenz> someone here who uses macos
<Parkotron> visik7: I don't use it all that often, so I guess I've just gotten used to it.
<judgen> Stahlfrequenz sometimes
<visik7> yes also to me on breezy and dapper it crash on exit
<Stahlfrequenz> judgen what do you think about it
<judgen> Stahlfrequenz im an os-whore =) *tries to learn them all* hehe
<judgen> Stahlfrequenz i think most of the groundwork is stolen from bsd, and the desktop itself is very overhyped
<judgen> i find it very annoying that i cant even sett window behaviours or remap keys
<judgen> in macosx that is
<Stahlfrequenz> ehm you know macos is based on bsd
<judgen> Stahlfrequenz no its based on xnu but its uses many of bsds fine kits
<Stahlfrequenz> i have to decide to buy a macbook or just a normal notebook with linux
<judgen> Stahlfrequenz i prefer not to sponsor one of the lying caniving leeches of the opensource world
<judgen> so i buy regular pc hardware
<judgen> and not overpriced mac stuff
<judgen> you can still run macosx on a regular pc illegally though
<Stahlfrequenz> in the end the macbook is cheaper than a same fitted notebook
<Stahlfrequenz> i need it for university so i need a working os ^^
<Stahlfrequenz> maybe an IBM is the right decision
<judgen> if you dont need to do vector graphics i prefer linux, if you do i take mac.
<larson9999> how is mac cheaper in the end?  just curious.  i don't use laptops unless work gives me one anyway.
<Stahlfrequenz> i need it for programming
<Stahlfrequenz> if you look for a same fitted notebook like a macbook you will see you pay more or the same for the normal notebook
<judgen> larson9999 they arent, maybe where he lives the macs are very cheap or the rest of the world is beeing suckerd by aple, as it costs (with the same performance) almost the double in sweden
<judgen> Stahlfrequenz then i definitlty dont recomend macos
<judgen> Stahlfrequenz xcode is still a mess, and cant handle large applications
<judgen> even xcode3 (realeased just a few weeks ago) cant handle large apps
<Stahlfrequenz> there are cheap notebooks but i would never buy shit like acer for example
<Stahlfrequenz> is xcode for linux_
<judgen> xcode is for mac
<Stahlfrequenz> ok
<judgen> linux use other stuff like gcc
<Stahlfrequenz> judgen i send you a file do not be surprised i just want to test
<judgen> but mac cant use gcc as theyr os isnt gpl
<judgen> im firewalled
<Stahlfrequenz> ok
<Stahlfrequenz> thx for conversation. i go now to fitness studio bye
<judgen> if you want kinda goot battery times, buy a used powerbook g4 and run ubuntu on it.
<judgen> then you get the chance to learn ppc
<judgen> programming
<judgen> very fun
<niels> judgen, i'm back:)
<niels> can you reopen that channel with me
<judgen> did it work
<niels> in command line i'm able to type those special signs
<judgen> #emptychannel
<pip> anyone have a conflict between computer hardware and kubuntu os
<pip> my kubuntu is freezing on loading up the console
<niels> judgen?
<pip> anyone have problems with the os freezing on startup
<judgen> #emptychannel
<neo381990> hi
<judgen> niels im back
<neo381990> can anyone help me a bit with kubuntu 6.06?
<judgen> my vacation is soon over... only a month left =(
<neo381990> huh?
<neo381990> man it doesn't matter there is always next year to go again! well... that's what i always tell myself
<neo381990> :(
<neo381990> plz can sb help me i can't get my ADSL to work in kubuntu 6.06
<neo381990> plz can sb help me i can't get my ADSL to work in kubuntu 6.06
<niels> how come your on internet now?
<neo381990> i'm using a dual boot system i'm using windows right now
<neo381990> anyway can u help?
<neo381990> niels can u help??????
<niels> oow jes, i've got dual boot to
<neo381990> ok here is the thing
<niels> eum a lil bit, just new 2 but my telenet connection is working:)
<niels> eum are you dutch?
<neo381990> no greek
<niels> k
<neo381990> to intall my ADSL modem i have to have some kind of compiler (it says gcc or sth)
<neo381990> wich i don't have
<niels> i only have experience with wireless...
<niels> have you been to system setting network settings?
<neo381990> no just install tha OS
<niels> os?
<My8os> neo381990: gia na baleis ton gcc grapse: sudo apt-get build-essential
<neo381990> i haven't downloaded updates not even VGA drivers
<My8os> neo381990: gia na baleis ton gcc grapse: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<neo381990> re my8os apo pou tha kanei get afou den einai sto internet
<My8os> xm...den taxa diabasei ola :P
<neo381990> kapoia stigmi prepei na grapsw ./configuration
<neo381990> kai ekei einai pou xreiazetai o gcc
<My8os> basika ela sto #kubuntu-gr na milame ellhnika me thn hsuxia mas
<neo381990> ok
<Argail> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Argail> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<goop2> Im trying to make a google talk account on GAIM, but I dont see it in the menu :\
<goop2> and google says you can..
<Wind> if i download a .tar.gz file ... how do i install it?
<Wind> or is there an easier way to get did::rip
<grothesk_> Wind: apt-get install dvdrip
<Wind> thanks
<grothesk_> You will need mutliverse, Wind
<Wind> ?
<Wind> it's already downloading
<grothesk_> .k
<Wind> does that mean ia lready have multiverse in
<Q-Berlin> probably
<Wind> coo
<Wind> my friend gave me a whole bunch of stuff to isntall to watch dvds
<Wind> codecs and such
<drbreen> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drbreen> !dvdcss
<ubotu> I know nothing about dvdcss - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<drbreen> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Parkotron> goop2: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<Wind> where would dvdrip be in the menu
<Wind> i did kbuildsycoca and nothing popped
<nearfar> what do you people use for programing editor in Kubuntu?
<nearfar> or is there emacs-kde?
<drbreen> !kdevelop
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdevelop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nearfar> lol
<drbreen> nearfar: try kdevelop - avaiable in universe repo
<nearfar> ok
<Parkotron> nearfar: I too use KDevelop.
<Parkotron> nearfar: What kind of programming are you wanting to do?
<nearfar> Parkotron: kind? I usually write Python code
<nearfar> recently started using emacs in gnome
<nearfar> *emacs-gtk
<Parkotron> From what I recall, kdevelop's python integration isn't that great. Give it a try though, I'm not really sure what I'm talking about.
<nearfar> Kate is also pretty decent.
<dhq> i used kontact in kubuntu and sync my emails now all my emails are in my pc and deleted from my account how do i get them back in my email
<Parkotron> nearfar: Most KDE editting programs embed Kate as the editor. KDevelop, Quanta, and Kile all use it.
<nearfar> I really wish an anti-aliased KDE GUI for Emacs
<sergiusens> Parkotron: can you configure kdevelop's editor so that when you press tab it goes to the corresponding place in a line according to the current coding standard
<sergiusens> ?
<keymaker> what should i type in konsole too se all secret running applicasions like adept ?
<Parkotron> sergiusens: It has about umpteen different indentation options, so I'm sure you could probably get it to match your language of choice.
<keymaker> what should i type in konsole too se all secret running applicasions like adept ?
<crrj> keymaker, ps -A shows all processes, ps --help shows all the options for ps
<keymaker> ok
<Wind> with kaffeine when i open a dvd the screen is really bright, way over saturated, what's wrong?
<Parkotron> sergiusens: It also has automatic indentation for C, Python, XML, and S & S C.
<keymaker> what to typ if i want too kill all ADEPT process runnig?
<stokedfish> wow, finally!
<stokedfish> now that was weird...
<keymaker> what to typ if i want too kill all ADEPT process runnig?
<TheGateKeeper> keymaker: sudo killall adept
<Parkotron> keymaker: Killing adept could get messy.
<stokedfish> hello kubuntu world :)
<keymaker> look at this
<keymaker> keymaker@keymaker-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<keymaker> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<keymaker> keymaker@keymaker-desktop:~$
<Kyral_Laptop> Now use the CLI :P
<stokedfish> are there already debs for the newest amarok or will there be for the final?
<Admiral_Chicago> stokedfish, i think the latest is 1.4.1
<sergiusens> Parkotron: i've selected my choice of formatting in the settings, and use edit/reformat source now and then... the thing is when i'm writing it seems that when press enter the auto indent sometimes stops working. so i was looking for a key to indent to the right place according to my formatting options
<stokedfish> Admiral_Chicago: ok, htx!
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm on 1.4.1 and i think thats the lates stable
<sergiusens> Parkotron: wow, that came out pretty long :-S
<Admiral_Chicago> check out this link to help you out to get the new one
<Admiral_Chicago> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Parkotron> stokedfish: http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ always has the newest available amarok debs (including betas).
<keymaker> sudo killall adept
<Parkotron> sergiusens: Sorry, I can't really help you. I do all my indenting manually, so I've never played with that stuff.
<aliasfred> amarok will be good when it gonna be stable :) my impression is they run adding new stuff before fixing old one
<TheGateKeeper> So why isn't amaroK 1.4.1 put in the standard repos and upgraded in as other pacakages are?
<Admiral_Chicago> aliasfred, well 1.4.1 is a pretty cool release
<keymaker> sudo killall adept
<keymaker> sudo killall adept
<keymaker> sudo killall adept
<keymaker> sudo killall adept
<keymaker> sudo killall adept
<keymaker> sudo killall adept
<keymaker> sudo killall adept
<keymaker> sorry
<Parkotron> TheGateKeeper: Upgrades only make it into the standard repos when it's required for security.
<Alextremo> hello sorry i have a question about kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> Alextremo, then ask it
<aliasfred> Admiral_Chicago: dunno what you mean 'pretty cool', like does it work ? does it core a lot ? does it loose your playlist ?
<Parkotron> Alextremo: Don't be sorry.
<Admiral_Chicago> aliasfred, they do a sync with media device which is pretty cool
<stokedfish> kubuntu = love
<TheGateKeeper> Parkotron: so you have to wait for the next release of (k)ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> so I can plug in an iPod and listen to it
<stokedfish> that's all i can say
<stokedfish> period.
<aliasfred> Admiral_Chicago: not that you answering my questions tho :) but in anycase you seems very satisfied by amarok, so its cool :)
<Parkotron> TheGateKeeper: Exactly. Or you can just use the semi-official unsupported Kubuntu amaroK repos.
<Alextremo> Parkotron Admiral_Chicago: dont worry man i did the problem thanks anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<Alextremo> Parkotron: Administrator thx
<Parkotron> Anytime.
<sergiusens> Parkotron: no problem... it's that emacs use to do it ok... but i forgot all the shorcuts and don't feel like learning them again :-S... thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> sergiusens, emacs...shudder
<meilon> so, jetzt direkt aus kubuntu raus
<TheGateKeeper> Parkotron: have to say that is a 'pet hate' of the ubuntu release system, I see we are on Firefox 1.5.0.5 but I am sure windows are 1.5.0.6
<RogueX> Does anyone know if some repositorys are down?
<aliasfred> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<victor__> hola
<Parkotron> I asked earlier, but got no reply, so I'll ask again: Can anyone get the kscreensaver-xsavers package to work in Dapper? The package installs without complaint, but they're not listed in my Screensaver KCM.
<meilon> zu meinem kompilierungsproblem:
<meilon> meilon@meilon-nb:~/acerhk-0.5.33$ make
<meilon> awk: cannot open /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/build/include/linux/version.h (No such file or directory)
<aliasfred> meilon: !fr
<meilon> awk: cannot open /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/build/include/linux/version.h (No such file or directory)
<aliasfred> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<meilon> cc -I/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include -c -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -DMODVERSIONS -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -o acerhk.o acerhk.c
<meilon> In Datei, eingefgt von acerhk.c:38:
<meilon> /usr/include/linux/config.h:1:2: Fehler: #error "Compilation aborted. Please read the FAQ for linux-libc-headers package."
<meilon> /usr/include/linux/config.h:2:2: Fehler: #error "(can be found at http://ep09.pld-linux.org/~mmazur/linux-libc-headers/doc/)"
<meilon> acerhk.c:2973:2: Fehler: #error This driver is only available for X86 architecture
<meilon> make: *** [acerhk.o]  Fehler 1
<aliasfred> meilon: it is for you and please dont paste all your error here :)
<aliasfred> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<meilon> ups!
<Parkotron> TheGateKeeper: It can be annoying at times, but if you realy "need" cutting edge you can always choose a more cutting edge distro.
<Parkotron> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Beeblebrox> anyone here running Counterstrike Source via Ubuntu?
<neo381990> My8os sto gr
<jujimufu> hey guys
<jujimufu> I am trying to install XGL
<jujimufu> and on installing compiz
<jujimufu> after I've added the deps in the source list and all, I do "sudo apt-get install compiz" and I get the following error:
<jujimufu> compiz
<jujimufu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jujimufu>   compiz: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<jujimufu> E: Broken packages
<jujimufu> any ideas?
<TheGateKeeper> Parkotron: if I wanted cutting edge I guess I would install Edge, I like dapper as it is. :-) I just find it annoying that certain applications that have become accepeted as stable are held back for the next release of ubuntu, such is life.
<jujimufu> what do you mean, install "edge"?
<Electrolyte> Well, installing Kubuntu went terribly wrong thanks to ATI's drivers.
<aliasfred> edgy is the name of the dev release of ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> !fix
<ubotu> I know nothing about fix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aliasfred> Electrolyte: you tried easysource ?
<aliasfred> !easyinstall
<ubotu> I know nothing about easyinstall - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aliasfred> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aliasfred> not that
<Electrolyte> easysource?
<aliasfred> i dont remember the name, there is a tool special to make common install stuff easier
<jujimufu> Well, ok, I have downloaded kubuntu 6.06 LTS
<aliasfred> one of them is to install the ATI driver
<jujimufu> easyubuntu?
<aliasfred> yes! :)
<jujimufu> I have installed everything, apart from the GF drivers
<aliasfred> Electrolyte: have you tried easyubuntu ?
<jujimufu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Electrolyte> I'm a newb at Linux.
<Wind> can someone tell me what they have for brightness and contrast for kaffeine video player?
<Electrolyte> And I mean totally.
<TheGateKeeper> !fixinstall
<ubotu> For a few common problems when installing, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall also make sure you have read !install
<Wind> when i load a movie everything is over saturated so i'm trying to get it back to normal
<Electrolyte> I'm trying my absolute best to get off Windows for everything but gaming but it's too difficult :/
<jujimufu> Electrolyte: cedega?
<jkeel> Electrolyte: it takes dedication :)
<Electrolyte> jujimufu: eH?
<Electrolyte> Eh*
<jujimufu> cedega, the program that supports around 70% of the games for windows, under linux
<Electrolyte> Never heard of it.
<jujimufu> www.transgaming.net , I think
<Electrolyte> lol, I'm not paying for that.
<mahen> Not really 70% :) But surprisingly some quite new titles such as Heroes 5 work very well :)
<eamon> how can I install a package from a .deb file? Ie, the command line way.
<GnarusLeo> I am using kubuntu .. and why is it that EVERY font I am trying to choose to AMSN looks unclear and crappy? Is there something Im missing here?   And My KDE use "sans serif 10" .. but this isnt on the AMSN list even ..
<fdoving> eamon: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<eamon> thanks fdoving
<trappist> Electrolyte: you can get the source for free and build it yourself.  it'll lack some features, though, most notably safedisc copy protection support
<Electrolyte> Err, well most of my discs have that so that's a bit pointless :/
<trappist> you're stuck paying the exhorbitant $15 then, if you want to play windows games on linux
<errpast1> anyone run kubuntu over XP with vmware server?
<Electrolyte> I'll just stick to XP then :/
<Electrolyte> I'm thinking of formatting tomorrow and sticking 2000 Pro back on any way.
<errpast1> Am running xp host, vmware server, kubuntu 6.06.  1 Gig ram.
<niels> can someone give me a site where I can download all codecs?
<errpast1> Seems OK.  But when I add second vm (Ubuntu), slows very badly.
<niels> hello everybody, does someone know an all inclusive codec package?
<Wind> where would i get the sony vaio drivers or package for my laptop
<yogi> Riddell: Any ideas as to why the new kernel update (last last month) causes Creative Webcam NX not to work when it was previously?
<fdoving> !codecs > niels
<visik7> my custom install cd work smoothly
<Riddell> yogi: nope
<visik7> cool
<yogi> Riddell: Any idea where I might look?  I'm tapped out.
<TheGateKeeper> jujimufu: you could try: apt-get -f install or apt-get -f remove
<fdoving> yogi: does it use restricted modules? if so, i've noticed linux-restricted-modules are not always pulled in with kernel updates. Check that you've got a version matching your kernel.
<TheGateKeeper> jujimufu: what you have is broken packages you could also try aptitude to see if it will let you either reinstall or remove the broken packages. Got to run good luck :-)
<Freddy2> hi
<Wind> anyone?
<Freddy2> i've seen the announcement for dapper drake, and i've taken a look at mirror sites but.. only 1 cd? or maybe 2, considering also the "alternate" cd?
<niels> fdoving, what do u mean? !codecs?
<fdoving> niels: didn't you get the notice from ubotu ?
<trappist> Wind: most any drivers available for linux ship with ubuntu
<fdoving> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fdoving> niels: ^^
<yogi> fdoving: Hm.  Will check Adept to see.   Thanks
<niels> k how to do this?
<niels> with synaptic?
<GnarusLeo> I am using kubuntu .. and why is it that EVERY font I am trying to choose to AMSN looks unclear and crappy? Is there something Im missing here?   And My KDE use "sans serif 10" .. but this isnt on the AMSN list even ..
<Wind> trappist: it's not recognizing my video card, sound, monitor, etc
<fdoving> niels: go to the webpages and read the documentation. you'll find better help on those pages than in this channel.
<fdoving> GnarusLeo: amsn has poor font support.
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, why so ?
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: no anti aliasing, doesn't recognize my utf-8 chars, like , by default, that is. it can probably be hacked to look good.
<yogi> fdoving:Don't think webcam NX uses any of them.  I know it uses the spca5xx module, and that's it.
<fdoving> GnarusLeo: you might want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87001
<fdoving> yogi: ok, then i don't know.
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, k.
<GnarusLeo> thanks
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, thats it ?
<mindspin> does anybody know if a dist-upgrade will install kubuntu 6.06.1 ?
<[GuS] > hi there!!
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: yes, that's it. kopete is nicer by default.
<fdoving> mindspin: it will.
<mindspin> so update dist upgrade will do ?
<[GuS] > one question... since i've updated to KDE 3.5.4 i cant compress files in gz.tat gz.bz2 and non of the options that konqueror has
<InteliWasp> is there a know bug with daper for old monitors and a newish vid card that can do resolutions higher that the monitor?
<yogi> Thanks, fdoving... just looked, again, and it seems I have the latest restricted modules.  Kopete quit working w/cam, too. :-\  Guess it's back to last kernel.  Thanks, again.
<yogi> Good day, everyone. :-)
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, Compiling tk with xft support solves anti-alias problem.
<GnarusLeo> fdoving, it said in the howto that "if you did everyhing over you can choose nice fonts" .. but do I have to reinstall everything?
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, amsn has utf-8
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: i know, i selected it, but it still didn't accept my utf8 chars.
<fdoving> GnarusLeo: not sure. i didn't do it myself, just found the link on google. If you follow the howto and it still doesn't work i don't know what to do.
<|lostbyte|> k
<anil> hi, how do i prevent the bcm43xx module from loading? im installing the driver via ndiswrapper
<|lostbyte|> anil, Add it as a black list.
<anil> |lostbyte|: how?
<fdoving> anil: add a line with 'blacklist bcm43xx' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<anil> fdoving: thanks :)
<anil> where's the documentation related to this?
<InteliWasp> is thw bcm43xx compatable with the bcm 4306?
<fdoving> anil: no clue.. 'man modprobe' mayebe.
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, yes it is.
<|lostbyte|> anil, documentation for ?
<anil> oh working with modules.. blacklisting, aliasing etc
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| i wonder why it won't work automaticly... it says that it cant find something... yes i forgot it
<viktor> does anyone know how i enable the S/PDIF (Coaxial) in kubuntu ?
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, Cant find what
<InteliWasp> looking now... if it dosent back out on me...
<InteliWasp> *black
<vikke> hello, im trying to compile something, but in the readme it says i need the source to my kernel. How do get that?
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| ok got it   " bcm43xx: Error Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<herve> hi ....where can i have entire repository list for kubuntu
<|lostbyte|> vikke, kernel-source-<versiom>
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, Ahh, did you download the firemware ?
<|lostbyte|> firmware.
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| not yet, havent gotten the chance
<|lostbyte|> THis is the firmware.. http://svit.epfl.ch/stuff/wl_apsta.o
<vikke> |lostbyte|, is that a terminal command? anyway i dont know my kernel version
<Wind> is there a gamma and color correction program for kubuntu
<|lostbyte|> Then you have to use a bcm43xx-extrator to extract it.
<|lostbyte|> vikke, From adept.
<|lostbyte|> Search for kernel-source
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm using KDE and recently I was able to get Xgl going without using the kde-window-decorator (I had to use cgwd).  To use Xgl, though, I had to modify my /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file, my /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore file, and place the right *.desktop file in my $HOME/.kde/Autostart directory.
<|lostbyte|> and install the version that matches "uname -r"
<Ertain> Crap, I knew I shouldn't have done a cut-and-paste with that last one.
<|lostbyte|> Ertain, :)
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| i got the driver, where do i put it?
<[Relic] > what causes random changes in the desktop settings?
<Ertain> Anyway, I have seen how I can merely put a different desktop file in my /usr/share/xsessions directory, I'm wondering how I can use compiz without putting the compiz desktop file in my $HOME/.kde/Autostart directory (on the account it will still start up when I use Xorg and not Xgl).
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, got to extract it dude.
<[Relic] > can't seem to align to grid my desktop icons anymore
<|lostbyte|> [Relic] , Like ?
<[Relic] > and the bar with the clickable processes on it seems to be 1/2 normal size randomly
<[Relic] > like when align to grid is checked and they icons don't align to grid
<|lostbyte|> [Relic] , I usually save session to store those settings.
<|lostbyte|> Ertain, I have a better way..
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| er... before i can do that... how do i set the display to use a certin resolution when booting? halfway into the boot proccess, the display goes black
<[Relic] > I am the only user on this computer, and up till a little while ago there seemed to be no randomness to the settings
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, Display does "black" meaning. IT gives an error ?
<InteliWasp> like a black screen
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, Pastebin your xorg.conf file.
<pm> hello
<marcus___> zup
<|lostbyte|> [Relic] , It could be anything.. Does this happen everytime you logout and in ?
<pm> how to convert mpg file into mp3, in other words how to rip sound from a video file?
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| give me a few minutes... gotta use a live cd
<anil> aha worked :D great
<anil> thanks guys
<anil> now i gotta get the wifi settings from windows and configure it in here :D
<anil> bye
<pm> I've tried with ffmpeg but the output sound quality was much much worse
<[Relic] > right now it is unable to align icons to grid, and has small bars, but it could change with the next time I turn it on
<|lostbyte|> pm, ffmpeg has some nice parameters did you read the man, manual ?
<hytekk> hi everyone !
<romulo> how do I do to make my screen work on 75hz?
<hytekk> im a newbie and im having problems installing firefox,  using apt-get.
<magical_trevsky> hi, if I install the package 'gdm', will that let me use gnome, or do I need the whole 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<pm> yes i did
<hytekk> there seem to be some dependencies which are not met.... how do i sort that out ? (libatk1.0-0, libgtk2.0-0 and libpango1.0-0)
<|lostbyte|> pm, I got another way..
<Ertain> So... What was that alternative, with configuring Xgl?
<|lostbyte|> pm, mplayer video.mpg -dumpaudio -dumpfile audio_rip.mp3
<hytekk> anyone ?
<|lostbyte|> hytekk, try apt-get install -f
<|lostbyte|> hytekk, and then try..
<|lostbyte|> magical_trevsky, Its simplay a X display manager.
<hytekk> |lostbyte|: same message...
<|lostbyte|> magical_trevsky, you can sill use gnome with kdm.
<|lostbyte|> hytekk, What are you installing ?
<pm> |lostbyte|: many thanks
<hytekk> trying to apt-get firefox
<magical_trevsky> |lostbyte|, so to actually get gnome, the only way is to install ubuntu-desktop?
<|lostbyte|> magical_trevsky, Yup ! that would be a Efficent way.
<magical_trevsky> 700mb of hdd space :(
<magical_trevsky> ah well, thanks :D
<|lostbyte|> hytekk, dapper drake.
<|lostbyte|> ?
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| ok finaly... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20208
<hytekk> |lostbyte|: what?
<GnarusLeo> what does katapulp do? And do we need it? :)
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, so you want it to be 1024x768
<timthelion_> I have a bunch of pictures on my computer. my ip over the lan is 192.168.1.123.  Is there an easy way that I could make it so that my family could go to http://192.168.1.123/picts and see an web page with "click to enlarge" thumbnails and also see a list of links to subdirectories?
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| yes
<GnarusLeo> timthelion_, you should take a look at apache
<GnarusLeo> timthelion_, and a easy picture gallery html maker
<timthelion_> would that be easy to set up?
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| btw... that file you gave me, what kind of file is it?
<sprink> Does dapper still use the debian installer?
<GnarusLeo> timthelion_, follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sprink> I dont wanna use the gui installer
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, go into that file and remove "1280x1024" from the 113th line.
<hytekk> how can i automagicly download all dependecies to for example firefox using apt-get?
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, Its a driver. but to make use of it in linux, you have to cut it open. Hold on..
<sprink> hytekk. dependecies are usually downloaded automatically if required and found in the repositorys
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, here, bcm43xx-fwcutter is the program. its in the repos.
<fdoving> sprink: the alternate cd use the good old installer.
<hytekk> sprink: aha, so i see. i understand, but still doesnt solve problem im afraid...
<sprink> fdoving.. aww that sucks
<ninHer_> hi all
<timthelion_> !mov
<ubotu> I know nothing about mov - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timthelion_> is there some trick to get kaffene to play .mov files?
<sprink> fdoving. this will be my 3rd time downloading a new cd.. first I got ubuntu on accident.. (I wanted kde).. so then I got kubuntu.. now I need a different one the old installer
<fdoving> !codecs > timthelion_
<sprink> *sigh*
<fdoving> sprink: heh.. you can rsync and probably save some bandwidth, if you have restrictions on bandwidth.
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| is it posible to get it installed on a machine without an internet connection?
<sprink> no restrictions.. just kinda silly
<sprink> I dont know how anyone gets by using the installer on the live cds.. man.. that thing blows
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, huh, download it and then transfer it to that pc.
<elbourne> HI guys
<|lostbyte|> sprink, Blows ?
<sprink> yeah.. the installer on the live cd
<Ertain> So... How can I set up Xgl without needing to place the compiz.desktop file in my $HOME/.kde/Autostart/ directory?
<sprink> meaing.. it sucks
<sprink> meaning*
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| the display change did not work
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, did you remove it from the line i said.
<|lostbyte|> the line that has 24 on top of it.
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| yes
<|lostbyte|> InteliWasp, then its not a resolution problem
<sprink> is there anyway to do a bare minimal install using the installer on the live cd?
<|lostbyte|> sprink, Installing kubuntu from the live cd is bare. :P
<sprink> |lostbyte| hmm.. so it just install and kde? :)
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| i wonder why it worked before bot not today...
<|lostbyte|> sprink, yupp.
<InteliWasp> |lostbyte| thats odd.... the monitor is reporting 85 hertz... but it normaly goes up to 80...
<sprink> okay that is good.. maybe its not as bad as I thought
<Ertain> Back to my Xgl question: if I installed the compiz-kde pack, it would install the libqt4 libraries.  I'm worried that this will break my system, or I'll have to then download a whole bunch of other packs when I want to compile KDE programs.
<norbert> hi there, does someone know why the downloads and updates from the server http://security.ubuntu.com are so slow or how i can make them faster?
<|lostbyte|> Ertain, these are all you need.. compiz compiz-gnome compiz-kde xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa libglitz-glx1 gconf-editor xmodmap
<fdoving> norbert: the datacentre where security.ubuntu.com is located had some bandwidth issues. Don't know when it will be fixed.
<|lostbyte|> norbert, Search for another mirror.
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: security.ubuntu.com doesn't have mirrors, or should not have, atleast.
<Skrot> !dapper-updated
<ubotu> I know nothing about dapper-updated - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Skrot> !dapper-updates
<ubotu> I know nothing about dapper-updates - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Skrot> hum. What is dapper-updates?
<fdoving> updates to dapper.
<Skrot> yes, just a normal apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade?
<fdoving> yes, if you have the archive enabled.
<Skrot> The archive beeing?
<drayen> humm this new 6.06.1 release, do i need to dist-upgrade? as i have amd64 and want to make sure i get the 32-bit compatibility Qt libraries on amd64 systems Fix....
<neo381990> My8os sto gr
<fdoving> Skrot: in adept manager -> view -> manage repositories, check that dapper-updates is enabled.
<grothesk> My WLAN-card looses it's wepkey every reboot.
<Skrot> fdoving: dapper-updates as a distro?
<fdoving> drayen: a dist-upgrade on your current 6.06 with the dapper-updates repository enabled will give you 6.06.1.
<grothesk> What ist a clean way to have it set up atomatically?
<fdoving> Skrot: no, it is a repository with the updates to dapper.
<fdoving> grothesk: how do you set it?
<Skrot> fdoving: okay, cause it says dapper-updates under the "Distribution"-coloum in adept
<|lostbyte|> grothesk, man wireless
<grothesk> fdoving: With 'ifconfig ra0 key MYKEY'
<fdoving> grothesk: using 'wireless-key' in /etc/network/interfaces is pretty clean. or you could use knetworkmanager with kwallet support.
<grothesk> knetworkmanager does not run with my card, afaik.
<fdoving> ok, then using /etc/network/interfaces is clean.
<grothesk> thx
<scast> Ahh...
* scast loves firefox with 20+ extensions :-)
* Skrot loves konqueror with.. uhm.. 0 extensions :p
<scast> I used to use konqueror-only for my web needs... But it lacks a few features that I need.
<Skrot> I see. Such as?
<|lostbyte|> scast, like ?
<scast> i love web developer toolbar :E
<scast> Tho the feed agregation feature in the botton right corner is sweet.
<|lostbyte|> scast, konq is bad with toolbars.
<|lostbyte|> And have minimul plugins.
<scast> Also Customize Google and Adblock+ is amazing.
<lascar> problem: Kubuntu cannot load the x-server at startup; I have to type "startx" every, single, time.
<lascar> any suggestions?
<fdoving> lascar: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm'
<lascar> fdoving: kdm is broken or not fully installed
<fdoving> lascar: then try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<jc-denton> hello
<lascar> fdoving: where "a" is the package name?
<jc-denton> the hibernate option disappeard from the klaptop menu
<jc-denton> and i have no idea why this is
<fdoving> lascar: no, where -a is -a :)
<lascar> ok
<lascar> now what?
<fdoving> jc-denton: is this edgy?
<jc-denton> no dapper
<jc-denton> but i installed the new kde
<fdoving> ok..
<fdoving> lascar: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' again.
<lascar> fdoving: just did, same error message
<fdoving> lascar: what about 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm'
<fdoving> lascar: if that doesn't work use 'sudo apt-get install kdm'
<lascar> ::installs kdm::
<fdoving> jc-denton: i don't have a solution for you, sorry. Sounds strange though.. probably something in kde 3.5.4.
<lascar> fdoving: should i install the suggested package "menu?"
<fdoving> lascar: no, not needed.
<lascar> ok
<jc-denton> ok
<jc-denton> how can i suspend it w/o klaptop
<jc-denton> and there was a cli tool that shows you the acpi capabilities
<jc-denton> but i don't remeber the name
<trappist> acpi_available?
<fdoving> jc-denton: you can experiment with 'pmi' on the commandline.
<lascar> fdoving: thanx
<jc-denton> < nils@nx7010:~ > pmi capabilities
<jc-denton> hibernate
<jc-denton> humm
<xevil> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jc-denton> how can i suspend it w/o kde
<marcos> Hi.  i'm stuck at a resolution of 640x480.  would like to change it to 1024x768 well versed in linux, just stuck.  any help?
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> the hibernate entry is just missing
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<samiam010203> marcos --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fdoving> !xconfig marcos
<ubotu> I know nothing about xconfig marcos - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fdoving> !xconfig > marcos
<fdoving> finally got it right. :)
<sprink> okay.. who ever said the gui installer installs the bare minimum is wrong
<jc-denton> or where is the script that executes everything in /etc/suspend.d
<fdoving> sprink: it installs a full kubuntu-desktop system.
<sprink> yeah.. someone here said it installs the bare minimum
<sprink> now I have alot crap on my hdd I dont need
<jc-denton> i mean i don't care for now if klaptop does not work correctly
<userhar> ++
<jc-denton> i just want to hibernate my laptop and go to bed
<fdoving> sprink: i recommend using 'debfoster' to get rid of the crap.
<samiam010203> have you tryed kpowersave?
<fdoving> jc-denton: doesn't 'pmi action hibernate' work?
<jc-denton> ah
<jc-denton> there is no man for pmi
<fdoving> if you disappear i take it as a yes :)
<jc-denton> heh will try
<jc-denton> thx
<samiam010203> anyone know how to get s2ram working in kubuntu?
<samiam010203> on an emachines m6810?
<Riddell> kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<sprink> is it just me or is the security repositorys extremely slow?
<aliasfred> btw why is the security repository not mirrored ?
<aliasfred> i heard it is the only one not mirrored
<mackan> its weird
<jimmy> After rebooting my pc, my home directory seems to be missing without a trace, has anyone ad this problem before?
<_justin> Evening all ..
<soulrider> dfoes anyone know a good linux alternative to Daemon Tools?
<aliasfred> if i heard correctly, yeah it is weird
<sprink> so its not my pc? they are just slow
<aliasfred> soulrider: what daemon tools does ?
<soulrider> mount CD images
<soulrider> on a virtual CD drive
<sprink> my eta for these security updates is 7 hours
<sprink> I just wanna make sure its not a problem on my end
<aliasfred> soulrider: mount -t iso9660 /my/fakedir /my/iso/image.iso  would do it :)
<neo381990> My8os
<soulrider> its on an ISO
<soulrider> its .img
<aliasfred> what is .img ?
<soulrider> its a type of CD images :P
<aliasfred> hmm dont think so :)
<soulrider> hmmm, i think so :)
<soulrider> i **KNOW*
<aliasfred> no me im correct :)
<_justin> What is it ... Here I am with a proper full on Kubuntu problem .. I feck with it for hours and then think .. OH IRC .. Someone will help me ..
<soulrider> i can go to wina nd mount and burnt here
<aliasfred> ok where did you get it ?
<soulrider> its a DVD Image :P
<aliasfred> where did you get it ?
<soulrider> perfectly legal too :P
<_justin> Then just as I'm about the ask the question the problem solves itself ..
<aliasfred> soulrider: out of which software ?
<jimmy> My home folder is gone, can anyone help?
<aliasfred> it seems like a software format
<soulrider> no software :P
<_justin> So here i am .. a Man without a problem ..
<soulrider> ive burnt img files before
<aliasfred> soulrider: so you got a file which come from no software :)
<soulrider> its a movie
<aliasfred> wow keep it :) it is the first one i ever see :)
<hads|home> Anyone tracking edgy and know what is going on with the fonts in KDE at present?
<soulrider> really?
<aliasfred> soulrider: which software created it ?
<soulrider> ive used several of those files, just never under linux
<soulrider> dont knwo
<aliasfred> soulrider: how did you rip this dvd ?
<aliasfred> ah ok
<soulrider> i didnt :P
<aliasfred> ok :)
<aliasfred> from what i imagine, this is a software format, specific to some window dvd ripper
<BluesKaj> what's the scrn kill cmd ?
<jimmy> soulrider, did you try k3b?
<BluesKaj> frozen app
<BluesKaj> won't exit
<soulrider> i dont think k3b can burn it
<BluesKaj> 3 finger salute not working, neither is the logout
<BluesKaj> helloooo
<BluesKaj> ?
<mackan> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi mackan
<aliasfred> soulrider: from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD_image#.IMG this is a raw dump, so you may try to simply rename it as .iso
<soulrider> :/
<soulrider> dont worry, ill just burn it on win
<soulrider> im too cheap to risk losing a DVD :P
<mackan> ctrl + alt + backspace aint working BluesKaj?
<aliasfred> soulrider: simply mount it as loop first and then see
<jimmy> has anyone ever had the problem of thier home folder simply dissapearing? I can't even log into KDE, GNOME, or XFce
<aliasfred> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion <- or play with that soulrider
<soulrider> brb
<mads_peder> im sorry to bother you again inhere . my ubuntu still suffer complete jam when i try and run kopete. i have removed and added it several times , but no changes. i have also ran other things that causes simular freezes where my only option is to shut it down by pushing the power button. but i would really apreciate if someone could tell me how to get the kopete to work again. i pick it in the application menu , about 10 secs go before it shows up and at
<mads_peder> .
<aliasfred> jimmy: dont remember anybody reporting that before
<jimmy> it is really weird, it happened about 10 minutes ago
<jimmy> I was watching this clip about a wireless lcd that some guy made, then firefox crashed
<jimmy> and it would not startup again, so i figured that I would reboot, and when I did, poof! no more /home/jimmy
<aliasfred> weird indeed
<jimmy> any ideas?
<jimmy> I can start gnome as root, but thats about it
<freestyler> hey everyone im new to this so can you help me out a bit?
<aliasfred> well try to go in /home to see what is there
<aliasfred> you should see a 'jimmy' aka your usename
<jimmy> just an old mythtv folder
<jimmy> I know that, but it is not there
<jimmy> it is totally gone
<aliasfred> you mean, the whole dir got wiped out ?
<aliasfred> and ls -la /home/jimmy ?
<jimmy> yes! I can't find it anywhere, I even did a search for it
<aliasfred> ok ok
<aliasfred> what is your username in normal case
<jimmy> jimmy
<TheGateKeeper> !ask > freestyler
<aliasfred> ok do 'du -s /home/jimmy' and paste the result here
<freestyler> how is everyone
<jimmy> du: cannot access '/home/jimmy' : No such file or directory
<aliasfred> hmm ok i smell an issue of disk mount :)
<freestyler> hello everyone
<jimmy> my home is not on a seperate partition
<aliasfred> freeflying: ultra polite mode :)
<aliasfred> jimmy: well i never saw any /home/username dir being deleted spontaneously :)
<jimmy> me neither :(
<aliasfred> you are sure about the separate partition ?
<jimmy> and of course tomorrow would be my backup date
<jimmy> yes
<jimmy> a whole weeks of work, poof!
<aliasfred> ok you got cracked ?
<freestyler> hello everyone
<jimmy> cracked?
<aliasfred> freestyler: please say 'blablabla'
* aliasfred is checking for freestyle being a bot
<aliasfred> jimmy: yep, like an evil attacker got into your box and start delete file for 'fun'
<freestyler> blablabla
<jimmy> hmmm, is that possible?
<aliasfred> ah ok :) just checking
<aliasfred> jimmy: sure :)
<sprink> can anyone answwer me please? I just want to know if the security repositorys being slow as hell is normal
<jimmy> I am behind a router and had firestarter on
<aliasfred> jimmy: unlikely tho, but possible
<Hobbsee> sprink: yeah, they've been slow recently
<jimmy> is there any chance of a hard disk recovery?
<aliasfred> jimmy: on the other hand, a home dir being wiped out is unlikely too
<jimmy> lol
<sprink> Hobbsee. okay thank you
<aliasfred> or maybe some misconfigured software started to rm -rf $SOMEUNSETVARIABLE
<aliasfred> jimmy: i think there is some tool to undelete file...
<pm> do you know some software for recording webcam streams (qt-, gtk- or whatever-based)?
<jimmy> know of anyone in particular?
<aliasfred> jimmy: what is your fs ? the one for /home or /
<aliasfred> jimmy: nope but google will help me help you :)
<aliasfred> pm, i use vlc
<jimmy> lol, just seeing if you of one already ;)
<jimmy> well, thanks for at least trying to help!
<aliasfred> ok no trouble :)
<pm> aliasfred: thanks, i'll try that out :)
<aliasfred> pm, there is some option in the menu to setup the webcam recording, ctrl-a from memory
<pm> aliasfred: thanks
<freestyler> can you speak to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jimmy> hey fred, is there a way to creat a working home folder without re-installing?
<jimmy> because I get a kstartupconfigure error when i try to start kde normally
<doppelganger_> what is it you put in the top of a text file if you want to make it able to be executed, like at boot?
<doppelganger_> it's like ./#bin or something
<josie> howdy :)
<doppelganger_> i'm just trying to basically make like a batch file that'll load on boot
<doppelganger_> with just one command in it
#kubuntu 2006-08-11
<josie> i've just installed kubuntu, and whenever i try to change system settings, go into administrator mode, etc. i get "conversion with su failed"
<freestyler> stuff this then you are all a bunch of geekos
<josie> after i enter the password
<josie> i've tried entering root and mine
<wolfmanz> 63
<freestyler> i have had kubuntu for agessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<doppelganger_> josie-  weird
<doppelganger_> caps lock?  lawl
<doppelganger_> i dunno
<josie> heh
<doppelganger_> ;P
<doppelganger_> try making a new account with a new password
<aliasfred> jimmy: i would simply create a user.
<josie> doppelganger_: ok
<freestyler> can anyone hear me
<doppelganger_> josie: i guess, unless anyone else has a clue
<aliasfred> jimmy: there is 'adduser' or some gui i dont remember the name of
<aliasfred> freestyler: it is not much of a chat channel :) more like 'helping channel about kubuntu'
<jimmy> thanks
<freestyler> can you get me to a chat channel
<scast> aliasfred: kuser?
<scast> nvm
<scast> lol
<josie> doppelganger_: i've gotta be in the admin group to su?
<scast> Is not by default in kubuntu --- weird.
<aliasfred> scast: maybe... those kind of stuff i find them while wandering the menu
<doppelganger_> josie: nvm, i've got my head up my arse
<doppelganger_> it's past 5, my brain has stopped working
<josie> doppelganger_: heh
<aliasfred> freestyler: well up to you to find one which suite you. you may try #chat or something
<josie> doppelganger_: well i just tacked 'josie' to the end of the admin line in /etc/group and evreything works
<doppelganger_> josie: marry me.
<josie> doppelganger_: :P
<doppelganger_> XD   good work
<doppelganger_> ;)
<freestyler> ok thanks
<linkinpark342> Does anyone happen to be very intimately familiar with ATi MergedFB?
<scast> kcron is sweet :o
<linkinpark342> or if XGl is possible with Xinerama, either one
<freestyler> does anyone know how to get a webcam workin so it is possible to take pictures on linux? cause I just don't know how to get it
<Chousuke> freestyler: you need a supported webcam first.
<doppelganger_> home and liquid cocaine frozen drinkage here i come. Be back in 30  8)
<Chousuke> then you can search APT for some tools that allow you to take pics with a webcam.
<wolfmanz> anyone here running ardour under kubuntu?
<giorgio> ciao
<wind> hey i have a problem :(
<mackan> erally
<wind> kubuntu on my laptop won't load anymore
<mackan> kubuntu <3
<mackan> so, what happens?
<wind> well it goes through the process then the kubuntu blue logo just sits there
<wind> then othing happens
<wind> n
<wind> how do i fix it?
<scast> is it a mac and you installed i386 on it?
<wind> i386
<scast> no idea then -_-
<wind> i installed i386 on a sony vaio
<wind> which used to run windows xp pro
<wind> the last thing i did on the laptop before i rebooted was install dvdrip and watch a movie
<mackan> weird
<wind> anyone help?
<freestyler> I have a supported webcam
<steph> y a quelqun ?
<steph> Lure c a Lure ?
<wind> can anyone help me :(
<home_> just installed kubuntu 6.0.6 audio worked on first logon, and not anymore, is there a way to get it back ?
<home_> wind: what's up?
<steph> audio with amarok  don't wors ??
<wind> kubuntu won't boot on my laptop anymore
<freestyler> redo the laptop
<home_> no audio at all, kmix has an x
<wind> it goes through the process of loading then the blue kubuntu screen sits there
<jimmy> how can I add a user to a group from the command line?
<home_> adduser I think
<home_> as sudo
<wind> how do i fix it
<jimmy> that is for creating a user I believe
<home_> wind is there files u need on the current install?
<home_> jimmy, oh
<freestyler> i need help
<home_> I  know there's an also reconfigure command, just forgot it
<home_> "alsa"
<wind> np[e
<wind> nope
<freestyler> can anyone help me
<wind> it was up and running fine last night
<wind> the last thing i did before i rebooted was install dvdrip and watch a movie
<wind> i reboot then it just started happening
<wind> i try rebooting a couple times, same thing keeps happening
<jimmy> wind, I jsut had that problem
<jimmy> turned out my home directory was mysteriously erased
<wind> how do i know if it is or not
<jimmy> try starting up in recovery mode
<wind> and how do i fix it
<wind> done
<wind> next?
<jimmy> cd /home/USERNAME
<jimmy> see if you can access it
<wind> no such file or directory
<jimmy> so its not just me!
<wind> actually nm
<jimmy> this happened to me about an hour ago after watching a video clip
<wind> i forgot the / before home
<jimmy> lol
<jimmy> I am an outsider once again
<wind> so i'm in /home/nan
<jimmy> are there files?
<wind> so what else could be the problem
<jimmy> type ls
<wind> yup
<wind> desktop examples
<jimmy> type startx, see if it gives erroes
<jimmy> errors*
<wind> uh lets see
<wind> fatal server error: no screen found
<jimmy> did you modify your xorg config file by any chace?
<wind> not that i'm aware of
<wind> and i don't even know what that is
<jimmy> were there any other errors?
<wind> XIO: fatal IO error 104
<wind> (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<wind> after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<farous> hi what are the  utils to mount linux network folders. I currently use fuse for mounting in userspace but was interested in knowing if there are other utils
<jimmy> well, someone else is going to have to help you with that
<wind> i did change my graphics card in display though
<jimmy> I can troubleshoot minor xserver problems, but not this
<jimmy> well now!
<wind> :(
<jimmy> there we go!
<wind> anyone help?
<freestyler> can anybody please help me out now :( I need it
<jimmy> what kind of card do you have?
<wind> ?
<wind> no clue
<wind> it's a built in one on the mobo i guess
<jimmy> what did you change it to?
<wind> intel i915 or something
<wind> that's what it said was recommended
<Hawkwind> freestyler: I've yet to see you ask a question.  If you state what you need/want help with, people would be more willing to help
<wind> the default was something like i815
<jimmy> oh, well I would think that that is probably what happened, that driver is not compatible with your video hardware
<wind> which is why the kubuntu logo is just hanging when i reboot?
<jimmy> yep
<wind> how would i go about putting it back at default? :o
<khmer> the live CD gets about 50 dots into loading /casper/initrd.gz and then reboots
<khmer> safe graphics or no
<doppelganger_> man, that woman can make a DRINK  ;)
<khmer> memtest OK, cd test OK
<khmer> what's wrong?
<jimmy> you would have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<khmer> 6.06
<jimmy> but I would not know what to change it to
<wind> aw man
<Gingillo> hi, i have a problem
<khmer> anybody? bueller?
<wind> is there anything on there that remotely looks like i815
<freestyler> whats the problem
<wind> or 851
<jimmy> you can see it and edit it by typing "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jimmy> make sure you hit your insert key if you want to edit
<Gingillo> when i to install my version of kubuntu (the last one) the installation stops to "mounting root file system" and doesen't go on. I tryed to disconnect all my USB devices
<Gingillo> but it didnt work
<wind> i see a bunch of blue ~
<jimmy> when you are done, hit escape, then type ":wq"
<jimmy> really? no file?
<wind> i guess?
<khmer> see it's funny. you come in, you immediately ask your question, nobody pays attention
<jimmy> type :q to exit
<khmer> because without a greeting, there's no indication that you're making a general announcement
<freestyler> what I would do is install a older version of it
<wind> ok
<jimmy> then type cd /etc/X11
<Hawkwind> khmer: Why not try the alternate CD version instead
<Gingillo> freestyler are you talking to me?
<jimmy> then type ls, tell me if there is a file called xorg.conf
<khmer> Hawkwind: because waaaaaaaah, that's why
<wind> ok
<khmer> i want it to work
<wind> xorg.conf and xorg.conf.1
<Hawkwind> khmer: Probably a bad download.  Did you md5sum the downloaded ISO file ?
<Gingillo> ok i'll reask my question
<jimmy> weird, mybe you had a typo
<Gingillo> when i try to install my version of kubuntu (the last one) the installation stops to "mounting root file system" and doesen't go on. I tryed to disconnect all my USB devices but it didnt work
<wind> hm
<Hawkwind> khmer: Did you also md5sum the burned image and have you verified the CD isn't scratched or anything
<khmer> Hawkwind: would not the "check CD integrity" option at the boot menu discover such issues
<jimmy> try "sudo vi xorg.conf" again
<khmer> because it passed
<Hawkwind> khmer: Not necessarily, no
<wind> ok now i see stuff
<jimmy> great
<khmer> Hawkwind: well i suppose i can try it
<wind> now what
<Gingillo> nobody can help me? =(
<jimmy> in the Device section, look for a driver option
<jimmy> tell me what it is
<Hawkwind> Gingillo: Patience.  If/When someone can, they will.
<wind> huh
<Gingillo> ok thanks
<jimmy> look in the file, there should be a section called Device
<wind> oh
<wind> inputdevice?
<jimmy> no, go lower
<wind> ok i see device
<jimmy> Section "Device"
<wind> boardname intel 915
<khmer> in point of fact i'm actually just trying to recover someone's winxp system
<wind> driver i810
<Hawkwind> Gingillo: Could be a bad CD, bad downloaded ISO image, a bad burn to the CD.  Any number of things.  Did you md5sum the downloaded ISO file, as well as md5sum the burned image on the CD ?
<wind> screen 0
<wind> vendorname intel
<khmer> and really, i shouldn't be using an ubuntu or a kubuntu disc, i'm just more experienced with those live CDs than rescue distros like knoppix
<wind> busid PCI:0:2:0
<lib8264q> hey  channel ...
<khmer> anyone here familiar with knoppix and the like?
<jmichaelx> i was just trying to upgrade to 6.06.1 using adept and ran into a problem. while installing the downloaded ugrades, it said that kaudiocreator was broken, and then adept crashed. i have since rebooted, but when i try to run adept again, i get an error saying it adept/apt-get is already in use... can anyone help?
<Hawkwind> khmer: Guys in #Knoppix are
<jimmy> that is where your problem is
<Gingillo> Hawkwind: i downloaded the cd 2 times and i burned it 2 tiems..
<khmer> Hawkwind: reasonable enough
<wind> ?
<jimmy> you changed it to i810?
<wind> i didn't change it
<Hawkwind> Gingillo: Again, did you md5sum check the ISO image as well as the burned image on the CD itself ?
<wind> it was i810 default
<wind> i changed it to intel 915
<jimmy> hmmm
<wind> at least i think i did
<lib8264q> ging  dont suppose your trying to install (u)kubuntu on a lap[py with an i830m chipset ?
<jimmy> well, I suggest you head on over to the kubuntu forums and post
<wind> man
<jimmy> make sure to tell them everything I told you and post that xorg.conf file
<jmichaelx> do i need to run a dpkg command?
<Gingillo> Hawkwind: Gingillo: Again, i don't know what does md5sum mean :P
<wind> how can i post it if i can't get the laptop running
<wind> i'm on a different pc
<Gingillo> Hawkwind:  did you md5sum
<jimmy> unless someone else here knows alot about video drivers
<Gingillo> hawkind: sorry i smoked -.-'  i don't know what does md5sum mean :P
<Hawkwind> Gingillo: When you download an ISO image, you need to md5sum check it to make sure the download was accurately done
<lib8264q> i hafd trouble install on an intel chipset but i got it eventually ??????
<jimmy> go to kubuntuforums.com
<jimmy> unless you  want to simply re-install the OS
<jmichaelx> wind: after you install 915resolution, you need to immediately reconfigure xorg.conf....  when i installed 915resolution the first time, i did not do that, and when i rebooted i could never get kubuntu to work again, and i re-installed
<wind> are you sure it's the video driver?
<jimmy> which may be easier if you don't want to wait for a reply on the forums
<wind> but what about the stuff i have saved
<wind> images, videos, music
<soulrider> hi everyone
<jimmy> if you have stuff saved, then you probably want to go tot he forums and post
<wind> just cut my losses and format/nstall
<lib8264q> wind  can i ask you have you an intel i830m driver chipset ?
<lib8264q> graphics ...
<jimmy> there you go, someone to help!
<wind> not that i'm aware of
<lib8264q> i had a lot of trouble installing and i mean a lot ...
<khmer> well you know
<khmer> they probably know in #knoppix
<lib8264q> kept crashing  on xorg
<khmer> but they're not saying anything!
<khmer> seriously, has anybody in here used knoppix
<wind> ok i'll just reinstall
<soulrider> not m,e
<khmer> how does it compare to an ubuntu livecd
<wind> this is getting to complicated
<lib8264q> wind .... hold a sec ....
<Face1> i have used knoppix, but not too extensively
<soulrider> use kubuntu, it rocks! :P
<khmer> soulrider: lots of things rock
<lib8264q> the way to install it is use the alternate cd ...
<khmer> ac/dc, canoes
<Face1> haha
<khmer> but they're not all really good for system recovery
<lib8264q> do a server isnatll ...
<lib8264q> install
<wind> ?
<lib8264q> then when the comp reboots  and ypou log on to termianl command  ... use the following command
<lib8264q> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<lib8264q> its totaly text based install ... but it works
<lib8264q> xorg auto configs itself
<wind> what will happen then?
<lib8264q> once its finished it will drop back to command ...
<lib8264q> then type startx
<lib8264q> bingo
<lib8264q> up and running
<wind> and everything is back to norm?
<lib8264q> was the only way i could install it ./... i even posted the problem on forum waited abotu 6 days
<jimmy> does anyone know how to add a user to the sudoers group from bash?
<crimsun> sudo adduser $USER admin
<jimmy> thanks bud
<veritos> i have a problem also, i'm on kubuntu 6.06, and when i try to run java web start, it gives me the error:
<veritos> Java Web Start splash screen process exiting .....
<veritos> Splash: sysCreateListenerSocket failed: No such file or directory
<wind> hm
<wind> lets hope this works
<jmichaelx>  i was just trying to upgrade to 6.06.1 using adept and ran into a problem. while installing the downloaded ugrades, it said that kaudiocreator was broken, and then adept crashed. i have since rebooted, but when i try to run adept again, i get an error saying it adept/apt-get is already in use... can anyone help?
<lib8264q> hmmm can someone tell me what program is used on kubuntu desktop for transfering via irda cant seem to see anything on the desktop
<dukeman21> what about "Make command"
<jmichaelx> what does the dpkg command do?
<lib8264q> dpkg not add filesto system ?
<jmichaelx> what?
<jmichaelx> it does add the files or does not?
<Agios> dpkg -i installs a deb package, it has many other package related options too
<Agios> man dpkg
<sledge_at_work> cya
<jmichaelx> my upgrade to 6.06.1 has gone all wrong lol
<jmichaelx> Agios: do you know what to do if you try to upgrade a package with adept, but then find it is broken? adept crashed while installing the upgrade to kde 3.5.4 and now i am stuck
<Agios> stuck in what way?
<jmichaelx> well, it downloaded all of  the files, but when it started installing them, it only got to arounf %15, and i said a file was broken, adept then crashed, and i am not sure what to do now
<Agios> adept won't start again?
<jmichaelx> i have even rebooted, but adept still won't start. it says it's in use
<jmichaelx> Agios: no
<Agios> ah, you need to remove the lock file
<jmichaelx> hmm
<lters> what does apt-get install say?
<jmichaelx> should i just type sudo apt-get install?
<lters> sure
<jmichaelx> ok it said i need to run dpkg --configure -a, which i am doing now
<lters> yep
<lters> that is the answer.
<lters> apt-get install is your buddy and friend.
<jmichaelx> that was the dpkg command i was looking for, and could not remember what it was
<jmichaelx> yes, it is
<ubuntu> neocodex.us
<tobias_> haha! hello everybody, another great kubuntu day! :D
<tobias_> im still totally crazy about it for the third or fourth day now
<springman> hey all...How exaclty do I burn a CD? I need to get a driver on disk and get it to a windows machine.
<Agios> try k3b
<springman> ok i will start there...
<springman> any tips on making the disk readable in XP? or is it ubiquitus?
<lters>  should just work
<Agios> you need joliet. k3b probably does they by default
<lters> anyone get vmplayer working with .1 ?
<springman> gotcha...
<lters> I get a depends error..
<springman> kb3 looks nice...like a cross between nero and adaptec
<springman> thanks for the help i am gonna try this!
<soulrider> its ncie indeed
<springman> wow...that was almost too easy...
<springman> GRRR!! spoke to soon...
<springman> says it doesnt have permission...
<springman> any ideas how to fix that?
<lters> check the setup/tools option
<springman> thanks
<springman> uhhmm...i am lost..I see lots of chmod and root things in the settings...anyone know what I need to change exaclty to make a data disk?
<eric__> Does anyone have any experience with preseeding and network booting? I've just about gotten it working, but I need a little help.
<springman> cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<lters> springman: the simple way(for me)...
<lters> sudo -s
<springman> and that does?
<lters> (enter pass)
<lters> makes u root
<springman> from a konsole right
<lters> with full perms
<lters> yes
<lters> than make the iso...
<lters> man mkiso
<springman> neat
<lters> actually mkisofs
<springman> mkisofs for a single file?
<Wind> okie doke, reinstalled kubuntu
<Wind> figured this would be much easier
<lters> mkisofs -V "my cd name" -l -J -o my.iso
<lters> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc (or where your cd is) -eject /path/to/my.iso
<springman> i just want one file...is that ok?
<lters> sure
<springman> ok...
<springman> i will try that
<lters> mkiso -l -J -o my.iso /myonefile
<lters> u can mount the iso and look at it before burning it to make sure u like
<lters> it
<springman> heheh Iters...I figured out how to do it with kb3
<springman> k3b**
<lters> fancy ;)
<lters> cmd rocks tho.
<springman> i opened konsole and typed sudo -s...<pass>..then sudo k3b...it opened and is now burning
<springman> yes, but i am n00b...i need interfaces =P
<springman> DONE!!
<springman> YEAY!
<springman> thank you Iters..you gave me the idea I needed to get it done. gotta run!
<visik7> anyone know how to make ubiquity run automatically after live cd is booted and how to get it unattended ?
<sophie_> Anybody know how to get the Trash Can on the desktop other than making a link to "trash:/"
<visik7> sophie_: what's the problem of making a link to trash:/ ?
<zane> hello
<sophie_> visik7: I get the default icon trash full and it does not change to empty trash when the trash is emptied
<visik7> you need to edit the .dekstop in ~/Desktop
<randy> hello
<manelson> hey everyonnne
<manelson> Does anyone know how you specify the head a monitor is connected to on a multihead card in xorg.conf?
<evi1> hey i have a simple question how do i open up a root konsole
<visik7> evi1: sudo -i
<evi1> thanks
<visik7> sophie_: echo "EmptyIcon=trashcan_empty" >> ~/Desktop/Trash.desktop
<randy> hello
<sophie_> visik7: tried that and ists not working
<visik7> works for me
<evi1> hmm im migrating from debian to kunbuntu and having a few problems
<visik7> randy: hello do you need something ?
<randy> how can I get firefox or mozilla to work on kubuntu 6.06? you all
<visik7> randy: run adept
<visik7> randy: and install it
<randy> did
<randy> did
<visik7> alt+space
<sophie_> visik7: when i hover the mouse over the icin it does show empty! weird
<visik7> and start to write the name og the program
<manelson> randy: have you tried launching it via cmd line?
<randy> yes
<manelson> whats it say?
<evi1> i am trying to install nvidia drivers and it says it is unable to find the system utitlity "ld"
<sophie_> visik7: now that i have actually moved some stuff to the trash and emptied it it state is updated
<sophie_> visik7: I guest its working now I had to "refresh" the trash state
<visik7> dunno
<visik7> good for you
<randy> visik7: thanks for the effort
<randy> everything works pretty good on this machine but these few browser problems been buggin me for a monf
<evi1> should i run the nvidia driver installation in command promt only?
<manelson> have you tried to install it via like easyubuntu or something like that
<manelson> thats how i installed mine
<evi1> as in kde not running
<randy> visik7: these few browser problems buggin me bro
<lters> anyone try to apt-get install vmware-player?
<Jucato> lters: I did. why?
<lters> I get a dependancy error
<lters> needs libatk1.0.0 > 1
<lters> what mrror did u use?
<Jucato> hm... libatk should already be installed... what's the complete error message that you get about libatk?
<DaSkreech> Back
<lters> even firefox wont install.
<Jucato> wb DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Anyone need help?
* DaSkreech winces
<Jucato> err... lters is this a fresh install of Kubuntu?
<lters> yes
<sickboy> ya whats a good game to download with adept
<lters> I did mess with apt a bit...
<Jucato> ah I see, I have a feeling you're repositories aren't enabled yet or some are disabled
<lters> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> libatk should be installed by default, AFAIK
<lters> I might have found the prb
<randy> hell
<lters> restricted was commented out.
<randy> ello
<Jucato> ok
<evi1> how do install a .deb file extension
<lters> dpkg -i myprog.deb
<Jucato> evi1: right-click on it in Konqueror
<randy> bet you can't fix this browser problem
<Jucato> evi1: and choose Kubuntu Package Menu
<sophie_> evi1:  dpkg -i "package name" from cmd line
<Jucato> actually, "sudo dpkg -i <package_name>"
<Jucato> randy: what problem?
<DaSkreech> !games > sickboy
<evi1> kk
<evi1> one more problem
<evi1> installing nvidia drivers
<DaSkreech> randy: Speak!
<evi1> i get a error that says
<evi1> ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<evi1>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<evi1>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: patience grasshopper.. :-D
<lters> where is the right place to do keycode mods?
<evi1> im on a fresh default kunbuntu install
<lters> .Xmodmap?
<sophie_> Jucato: yep forgot the sudo!
<evi1> 6.06.1
<Jucato> evi1: what "guide" to installing NVIDIA drivers are you using?
<randy> jucato: firefox or any mozilla apps will not stay running they try to open for about 12 seconds then give up with no message
<evi1> the one on tehre web site
<DaSkreech> randy: ran them from the command line?
<evi1> that say type "sh porgram name"
<evi1> program
<randy> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> randy: And?
<randy> nothing, same result
<Jucato> randy: so they open up, or you just see them starting up but never show up?
<randy> they try, but do not open
<DaSkreech> randy: Have they ever opened?
<randy> no
<Jucato> ahh...
<Jucato> I occasionally have the same problem here
<Jucato> usually launching them from the command line works
<DaSkreech> So you installed and had no joy since then?
<randy> right
<Jucato> or just keep on hammering them till they pop up
<DaSkreech> randy: have you tried to purge them?
<evi1> basically im stuck on a 1200x1024 on a 24in monitor
<randy> what's that?
<DaSkreech> I think it might be your .mozilla folder giving some issue
<evi1> trying to get my drivers set up to use higher res
<DaSkreech> randy: how did you install them?
<randy> adept
<DaSkreech> ok which package?
<evi1> randy you can always compile firefox
<DaSkreech> (s)
<Jucato> er... brb
<DaSkreech> evi1: Hopefully that shouldn't be necessary
<Jucato> DaSkreech, you handle things here :-D
<randy> evi1: done that
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Don't be long :)
<Philip5> Pass71!
<Jucato> ehehe
<evi1> i know there was a semi-graphical way to edit your x in debian to adjust settings such as your resolutions
<evi1> is there such a way in kunbuntu
<DaSkreech> randy: Delete your .mozilla folder
<randy> DaSkreech: really?
<DaSkreech> randy: Sure
<Hawkwind> evi1: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<randy> sounds brutal
<DaSkreech> ~/.mozilla
<evi1> ok i think i found my probelm
<randy> then what?
<evi1> how do i stop my X
<DaSkreech> randy: try run it again
<Hawkwind> evi1: ctrl-alt-backspace, killall X, /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Hawkwind> evi1: Several ways
<Hawkwind> evi1: Also, the first command I gave you was wrong, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lters> ctrl-alt-F1 gets u to a console prompt.
<lters> than u can do /etc/init.d/kdm stop to kill kde...
<Hawkwind> lters: All the commands I just gave him will do the same thing
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: have you ever tried to debug aptitude by cance?
<lters> u are right. I was thinking of the  ctrl atl f1
<DaSkreech> randy: Hello?
<gnomefreak> chance*
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I've never used it to be honest
<gnomefreak> :(
<lters> Jucato: thanks for your tips.
<Jucato> lters: no problem :-D
<lters> working now.
<lters> .
<randy> DaSkreech: hello
<DaSkreech> randy: Did it work?
<randy> same result
<randy> no joy
<Jucato> would anyone happen to know why "restricted" isn't even included in the dapper-security entry in sources.list? (It makes it a bit harder to give instructions on installing NVIDIA drivers...)
<DaSkreech> randy: Did it recreate the .mozilla folder?
<randy> DaSkreech: yes!  interesting, .mozilla in my directory had "erms
<Jucato> DaSkreech: sometimes I have that problem too, Firefox not launching immediately. but usually launching it from the command line, or trying to launch it again and again works...
<DaSkreech> erms?
<sickboy123> where are the games? i just installed some and cant find them in the menu
<randy> permissions "inaccessable"
<Jucato> sickboy123: try running this command in Konsole to update K Menu "kbuildsycoca --incremental"
<sickboy123> says no database available
<sickboy123> nm
<sickboy123> it worked thou
<Jucato> :-D
<sickboy123> thanks!
<Jucato> no problem
<randy> DaSkreech: I guess I'll try 'adept' to uninstall these mozilla apps and try again
<DaSkreech> randy: Right click
<DaSkreech> And purge
<randy> what?
<randy> purge what?
<DaSkreech> Right click the package in adept and select purge
<DaSkreech> it gets rid of all possible settings etc
<randy> oh, that's new
<randy> right back
<DaSkreech> ok
<erov> KPersonalizer runs on startup EVERYTIME.. also my Nameserver (DNS) is not being remembered when I boot/reboot
<erov> any ideas ?
<Jucato> I think it's one of the bugs of Kubuntu's KDE 3.5.4
<erov> what about the ns (it existed beforehand)
<Jucato> err... that I wouldn't know...
<erov> I apply it in the settings.. and have tried manually editing /etc/resolv.conf... on boot my settings are non-existant
<erov> worked fine for ages
<erov> dont ask me what I did.. hehe. I couldn't even begin to explain
<lters> Jucato: what gcc related packages did vmware need?
<Jucato> lters: you better install the package "build-essential"
<XVampireX> Hmm, will kubuntu have 2.6.18?
<XVampireX> edgy eft, rather
<lters> ah, there u go. I could not remember the spelling
<Jucato> lters: sorry, forgot to mention that. I had it installed already so I just took it for granted :-D
<patrick_> Hey does anyone know what the diffence between a "key" and a "button is? (inside the compiz gconf entrys)
<lters> ;)
<lters> Jucato: always fails but don't tell me where...
<randy> DaSkreech: ok, I purged all the mozilla pkgs, I'm searching for more mozilla files elsewhere because I had tried compiling SeaMonkey, the wonderful new mozilla browser
<DaSkreech> :-) That doesn't have a package yet?
<DaSkreech> For shame
<Jucato> ehehe! SeaMonkey ain't just a browser. It's a whole wonderful Suite! :-D
<DaSkreech> Without a package it seems
<randy> DaSkreech: no sir, not in the multiverse
<DaSkreech> Shame :)
<randy> DaSkreech: by the way Seamonkey also won't run yet,
<DaSkreech> Which did you install first?
<Jucato> double shame...
<randy> DaSkreech: Seamonkey I think, but I've been in this problem for a monf, it might have been the firefox via adept
<DaSkreech> randy: That's really strange. None of them have ever run
<randy> no
<randy> my lug boys didn't see what the big deal was
<randy> they just said install the basic gnome files and then changed back to their own trajectory
<DaSkreech> Well if you apt-get install friefox you have all the depends
<randy> DaSkreech: that's what I figured
<lters> Jucato: hmm, the include vmware modules are for 2.6.15 instead 2.6.23
<randy> DaSkreech: I used to get these unsolvables on a different computer running RH9 and it bugged me bro, but I don't think there's anything wrong with this pc
<DaSkreech> randy: What IRC client are you using?
<randy> konversation
<DaSkreech> ok Know how to add servers?
<randy> not too much
<DaSkreech> Press F2
<randy> ok
<Jucato> lters: what kernel are you using? (the output of the command "uname -r"
<DaSkreech> new -> NEtwork name( Mozilla) -> Servers -> irc.mozilla.org -> channels (#firefox) save
<DaSkreech> Jucato: what the output of uname -p ?
<randy> wow ok
<Jucato> lol unknown
<drbreen> jucato: open a terminal
<DaSkreech> On the server list you have irc.mozilla.org?
<DaSkreech> Click it and click connect
<drbreen> jucato: and then enter uname -p
<Jucato> err... ??? why are you guys telling me this?
<DaSkreech> Jucato:  :)
<DaSkreech> drbreen: Whats the output of uname -p ?
<Jucato> anyway, the output of my "uname -p" is "unknown"
<drbreen> "unknown", strange i could have sworn
<drbreen> ...
<drbreen> my hardware detect thingy shows it is a pentium 2
<DaSkreech> randy: They might be able to help. They will probably run you back here but ask them to at least help you to get some output from the CLI
<Jucato> ehehe.
<DaSkreech> Yeah everyone has it as unknown
<DaSkreech>  that sucks
<DaSkreech> drbreen: What hardware deteect thingy?
<drbreen> but why is that so ?
<randy> DaSkreech: ok see you later
<DaSkreech> randy: You don't gotta ditch here :)
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu and Mozilla can leave in harmony
<DaSkreech> drbreen: I'm trying to figure that out
<farous> anyone know how to auto mount sshfs
<drbreen> system --> administration --> device manager ?
<Jucato> err...
<drbreen> oh it does not show my processor
<DaSkreech> :-P
<Jucato> or System Settings > Administration > Disks & Filesystems?
<Ertain> I'd like Xgl to work, but for it work properly (or at least in some form) I need to install the compiz-kde pack.  And to do that I need to install the libqt4 libraries.  But when I want to compile a program that makes use of the Qt libraries I don't know if I'll have to jump through hoops just to make the program compile.
<lters> Jucato: the default that came with 6.06.1
<DaSkreech> Ertain: Hi
<Jucato> lters: type "uname -r" in Konsole and paste the output  please
<lters> 2.6.15-26-386
<lters> :( hmm, don't like the 686
<lters> be back in a bit.
<Jucato> lters: in your sources.list, add the word "restricted" to the line that has "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main"
<Jucato> why isn't the "restricted" component of dapper-security included by default in the installation?
<Ertain> Hello DaSkreech.
<DaSkreech> Ertain: Did you read !xgl ?
<DaSkreech> Well the Kubuntu section?
<Ertain> Can do.
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mr_daemon> Anyone here running dapper can tell me if they have the file /etc/init.d/mountnfs.sh?
<mr_daemon> It's not on my system...
<DaSkreech> That last part :)
* Ertain clicks on the link.
<mr_daemon> Anyone? Can anyone justcheck if /etc/init.d/mountnfs.sh is there?
<erov> d
<Hawkwind> mr_daemon: No such file here
<mr_daemon> Where the heck did it go?
<DaSkreech> Ertain: In short you don't really need compiz-kde
<mr_daemon> Because no network shares are being mounted at boot now.
<DaSkreech> Ertain: Oh for better responses you may want to hang out in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jucato> is there a kubuntu-xgl channel?
<Jucato> :-D
<DaSkreech> Jucato: That's it
<DaSkreech> Until KDE4 rolls around
<Ertain> Can do DaSkreech.
<mr_daemon> Any idea how Dapper handles mounting network shares at boot?
<mr_daemon> I have a feeling it doesn't.
<mr_daemon> I'll just work around that by adding "mount -a" to rc.local
<mr_daemon> but that's a shitty hack...
<Hawkwind> mr_daemon: Watch the language please
<Jucato>  @_@
<mr_daemon> Hawkwind: My bad. Sorry.
<mr_daemon> Is anyone mounting NFS shares at boot here? At all?
<actinic> mr_daemon, yes, i am
<mr_daemon> actinic: On dapper?
<mr_daemon> actinic: And is it working?
<actinic> that's correct
<mr_daemon> actinic: On this new box, whenever I reboot, no network shares get mounted at all. If I do a mount -a it works fine. But they are ignored at boot time...
<lters> Jucato: installing the 686 now...
<Jucato> lters: err....
<Jucato> did you get my last message?
<Jucato> lters: in your sources.list, add the word "restricted" to the line that has "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main"
<mr_daemon> actinic: Any ideas what might be wrong? In the past this was handled by /etc/init.d/mountnfs.sh...
<actinic> mr_daemon, have you edited your /etc/fstab ?
<actinic> for it to work before, but not now, is strange
<lters> it is there...
<Jucato> hmmm...
<mr_daemon> actinic: Well I just copy pasted it straight from my previous machine
<awe6> How can I get sound back on Badger?  Lost all sound except KDE system notifications and the sign-on song.
<lters> are u thinking there should be a deb for the right modules for vmware?
<actinic> has the ip address changed for the host ... or server, perhaps?
<Jucato> no. I might have done something beforehand to install the correct modules...
<lters> k
<awe6> Among other things, Youtube is now speechless :-(
<lters> looks the older 2.6.15 ones do work..
<mr_daemon> actinic: No, not that I know of... I'm pretty sure it's client side. It's like the system is not attempting *at all* to mount it
<lters> awe6: did u add a user?
<awe6> lters: No only the same user I started out with last month.  No other system changes I can think ok.
<awe6> lters: Sound was fine a day or so ago
<actinic> almost sounds like /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server isn't starting at boot
<randy> DaSkreech: no one's answering in any of the mozilla channels I tried
<actinic> is nfs running at initial start up?
<DaSkreech> randy: Which did you try?
<awe6> lters: How can I restart ALSA?
<randy> seamonkey, mozillazine, mozilla
<lters> awe6: it is not a service...
<david> cual es el canal en espaol
<CheeseBurgerMan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lters> the snd device I think should be /dev/dsp
<david> gracias
<randy> DaSkreech: seamonkey, mozillazine, mozilla - guess I'll try later
<evi1> does anyone have experience with getting full functionality out of a mx-100 logitech mouse
<evi1> mx-1000
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome (whatever that is in Spanish)
<cerda> anyone here uses KGuitar or similar tab program????
<intelikey> oh my... i totally hosed sysvinit
<AdamBrz> hey wondering if I could get some help here, i burned a livecd(i think) whenver i load it
<awe6> lters: I see something in /etc/init.d/alsa-utils.  Perhaps alsa-utils restart?
<intelikey> oh well.   time to write a startup script to replace sysv
<lters> would not hurt
<AdamBrz> it goes through it all and nice, but then it stops on screen with blue bar adn kbuntu logo
<AdamBrz> and im pretty sure it doesnt continue like stalls....
<lters> I expect that either you don't have rights or something has exclusive use of your /dev/dsp ...
<DaSkreech> randy: I'd hang around there and ask for you but I have no idea how to debug that sorry
<lters> awe6: sometimes in a pinch I will do a 'cat soundfile > /dev/dsp'
<lters> might sound weird but you can tell its working.
<intelikey> AdamBrz you can boot it with options like    vga=4 verbose     and maybe get an idea what is hanging it.
<evi1> are there any drivers for 12 button mice or does the xserver have to be manuly edited
<intelikey> manual edit
<randy> DaSkreech: thanks for your efforts, I got to believe others want to occasionally run a mozilla or gnome app on kubuntu 6.06 and have the info
<evi1> lame
<lters> randy: does mozilla not run?
<evi1> im not good enough with linux to go manuly editing things
<randy> lters: not at all
<evi1> randy how about you jsut use opera?
<awe6> lters: Gives "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<CheeseBurgerMan> evi1: You could try searching @ http://google.com/linux
<randy> evi1: well ok, but I got at least 3 mozilla apps I would like to run
<evi1> what version of x.org comes with 6.06.1?
<evi1> 6.9?
<CheeseBurgerMan> evi1: I think it's 7.0
<evi1> hmm
<intelikey> is there anything that uses  lo  by default ?    X or anything need  lo  setup ?
<evi1> ive found sutff for 6.9
<evi1> i have no idea about compatibility
<lters> awe6: ps ax | grep art, then kill it...
<lters> awe6: kill <pid>
<intelikey> Xorg -version
<intelikey> if you want to know what version something is, just ask it.
<evi1> yea im really new to linux
<randy> evi1: besides I also really like konqueror and all its parts, it's great, but occasionally certain sites require firefox
<evi1> i use opera for everything
<evi1> with no problems
<Hexidigital_> what do i need to enable, server-side, to allow krdc connections?
<randy> evi1: and sunbird, seamonkey, mozilla composer are also great apps
<actinic> same here, opera 9 is great
<randy> evi1: that I'm using on my other machines
<evi1> opera has way more built into it well then you can get from extensions
<evi1> emphasis on the well
<randy> haven't tried opera in years, i liked it, but it wouldn't run on my 98
<intelikey> opera is not in the repos
<lters> randy: "sudo apt-get install mozilla-browser"
<CheeseBurgerMan> intelikey: I thought it was, although it may have it's own repo.
<randy> evi1: I've done that several times
<intelikey> CheeseBurgerMan apt-cache search opera
<evi1> whats weird is that kunbuntu monitors my mouse's battery level but only uses 3 buttons
<awe6> lters: Killing artsd recovered my sound.  Why was arts running in the first place?  Does KDE use it?
<lters> awe6: yeah, that is the kde service.
<intelikey> kde defaults to arts
<lters> awe6: there is an option to tell it to let the snd device alone when it is done with it tho...
<awe6> lters: There is a check box to turn off KDE sound after 30 seconds.  Is that the option you speak of?
<lters> or u can tell kde not to run the service. (yes)
<awe6> How can I tell KDE to only use alsa?
<lters> kde can only use art.
<lters> xmms etc can do other stuff
<intelikey> well i think i'll reboot and see if i missed anything i my new ibunt-init  system
<awe6> lters: So I can either use KDE silently by turning off artsd or enable the 30 second checkbox?
<lters> awe6: exactly
<intelikey> if i can figure out a way to reboot  lol
<lters> "sudo reboot"
<lters> will do it quick ;)
<awe6> lters: Well I never thought KDE would be so rude.  Thank you very much for your advice lters.  Now I know what to do.
<intelikey> i think i'll remount,ro /  first if it's all the same with you.
<lters> kde is really quit inteligent I think with it.
<randy> DaSkreech: I just got the idea to adept purge the gnome files and re-install, what do you think
<islam_> As Salaam e laikum (meaning: May Peace b on u) . http://www.submission.org/ ... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<islam_> [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<islam_> [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<islam_> [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
<islam_> [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<islam_> [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<DaSkreech> randy: Sure that shouldn't make a difference but go ahead
<islam_> http://download.al-islaam.com/audiovideo/anasheedram/al-islaam/html/samtan/lastbreath.swf
<drbreen> what was that ?
<drbreen> do religious trolls often come here ?
<intelikey> just a bit of religious trolling.
<DaSkreech> That was a bot I'm guessing
<drbreen> and why HERE ?
<DaSkreech> Cause it's a bot :)
<drbreen> why not in #jesuschrist ?
<drbreen> omfg
<drbreen> ppl that make those thing must be bored
<DaSkreech>  /j /list  ;-)
<randy> DaSkreech: ok what if i purge the gnome stuff and adept reinstall firefox?
<DaSkreech> drbreen: Or have a message
<lters> randy: forget adept
<lters> ') try apt-get ...
<randy> why
<drbreen> DaSkreech: if they have a message, they could easily program their bot so that it wont flood ?!
<lters> apt-get --purge remove firefox gnome
<lters> randy: might be a major thing to remove gnome tho...
<randy> seems odd to say on kubuntu
<lters> just what I was thinking
<lters> firefox uses gtk rather than gnome...
<DaSkreech> randy: Sure but as I said there probably won't be much change
<evi1> hmm i cant find azureus in the apt-get
<DaSkreech>  The gnome stuff only really comes into play after mozila has opened
<evi1> do i need to open up all the depositories
<lters> sure
<randy> isn't gtk a library for gnome?
<DaSkreech> drbreen: naw :)
<DaSkreech> randy: yes that's what Firefox uses to draw the windows
<marcio> Quem  do Brasil a, para me dar uma mozinha aqui com meu Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> !pr
<ubotu> I know nothing about pr - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Doh
<DaSkreech> !portugese
<ubotu> I know nothing about portugese - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-)
<marcio> Thanks. Sorry for talk portuguese
<drbreen> how does ubotu know if i talk in another language ?
<DaSkreech> drbreen: You tell it
<drbreen> hallo test test eins zwei feuer zu befehl sauerkraut herr oberstumrbannfhrer
<DaSkreech> marcio: No problem as long as it helps us get you help
<DaSkreech> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr   
<DaSkreech> Doh :(
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> :-)
<drbreen> ah!
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, oops. :P
<drbreen> i assumed ubotu would search for keywords
<DaSkreech> like help?
<DaSkreech> !en
<ubotu> I know nothing about en - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Dumb bot
<DaSkreech> Anyone use basket?
<Hawkwind> I use a *trash basket* for garbage here in the house :P
* Hawkwind Ducks
* DaSkreech quacks up
* Hawkwind Shakes his head in embarassment and walks away....far away
<mistik1> hehe
<mistik1> Hey Hawkwind
<RawSewage> I havent figured out Basket yet
<RawSewage> what it's used for
<DaSkreech> Notes
<DaSkreech> to the XTremE!!
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaSkreech: I have it installed, but don't really use it. :P
<Hawkwind> mistik1: Good evening
<DaSkreech> Ok :_) I was trying to figure out if you could inseert a type within another type
<DaSkreech> seems not
* mistik1 checks out basket
<intelikey> would turning on klogd  keep kernel I/O errors from printing to stdout ?
<intelikey> stdout/stderr
<c0rrupt> can you install a 64 bit os on vmware running on a 32 bit windows?
<mistik1> OMG, KDE now has a Briefcase :/
<intelikey> yuch
<RawSewage> whats Briefcase
<intelikey> well theres one thing i can say i don't like about kde
<mistik1> I just compiled that basket program those guys where talking about
<RawSewage> BAsket is in the repos
<mistik1> I dont run kubuntu, I deploy it ;-)
<intelikey> mistik1 oh  as long as it's not just part of kde i don't care what add-ons   :)
<mistik1> hehe
<intelikey> i don't run kubuntu either
<mistik1> It dont look like a bad little app though
<c0rrupt> anyone install XGL to kubuntu?
<RawSewage> I did
<mistik1> I may find a good use for it with my new users
<intelikey> hmmmm i left / out of mtab somehow...   how to update mtab ?
<mistik1> intelikey: /proc/mounts
<doppelganger_> sdlafk;jas
<doppelganger_> sldfj
<CheeseBurgerMan> doppelganger_: The keyboard works.
<satafterh> is there a substitut for shockwave player?
<intelikey> mistik1 hmmm   how to update /proc/mounts      :)
<mistik1> huh
<DaSkreech> mistik1: use it for a week then try use knotes.
<DaSkreech> Ugh
<mistik1> DaSkreech: I've used knotes, used it for years actually, now I just use xpad
<intelikey> mistik1 i'm not sure that /proc/mounts is up to date on this box      tty24 [root#~]  cat /proc/mounts
<intelikey> rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
<DaSkreech> xpad?
<intelikey> looks like a ramdisk to me.
<drbreen> satafterh: gnash, gnu gpl flash stuff
<drbreen> !xpad
<ubotu> I know nothing about xpad - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mistik1> DaSkreech: like postit, no qt/kde/gnome libs needed
<mistik1> prolly not in kubuntu by default
<satafterh> ?
<mistik1> intelikey: That looks bloody odd
<DaSkreech> !info xpad
<ubotu> xpad: sticky note application for X. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.10-1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 492 kB
<intelikey> mtab needs updated alright but i think /proc/mounts gets updated some how too maybe...    i'll see what i can find on it.
<Wind> how do i setup dvd::rip and how do i get started on ripping a dvd
<intelikey> mistik1 fyi  i'm making my own sysv init.     errr intelikey V init ... hehhe
<Hawkwind> Wind: Use something like k9copy, lot easier, and much quicker
<Wind> apt-get?
<mistik1> intelikey: I see
<Wind> maybe i shouldn't have gotten this automatix?
<Wind> i don't know, i don't think i'll ever use most of this stuff
<Wind> i just really wanted the files to play movies and rip dvds/cds
<Wind> and burn them
<Wind> i like kopete and konversation
<Wind> no need for xchat
<Wind> bah i think i might reinstall kubuntu again, or can i get rid of everything automatix installed in one quick swoop?
<Wind> is there a way? :)
<Hawkwind> apt-get remove automatix
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<Hawkwind> Try it and see what happens, with sudo of course
<intelikey> Wind what are you trying/wanting to do ?
<Hawkwind> One day the world will learn not to use GUI tools for package management and use what works, the CLI
<Hawkwind> intelikey: He wants to get rid of automatix all together
<farous> Hawkwind: automtaix is not synaptic or adept
<Hawkwind> farous: Nor is it apt-get from command line ;)
<farous> Hawkwind: i am more aptitude guy myself :)
<intelikey> installed as a .deb ?
<Wind> is there a way to do it? or would it be easier to reinstall
<intelikey> installed as a .deb ?   ?
<farous> Wind: search the forums on automatix thread
<Hawkwind> Wind: sudo apt-get remove automatix
<Wind> what about all the stuff i got it to install
<Hawkwind> Wind: Or answer intelikey's question
<Wind> will remove do all that too?
<Wind> what is a .deb?
<Hawkwind> Wind: Doubtful
<Hawkwind> Wind: How did you install it ?
<Wind> i followed the instructions on their page
<maltaethiron> guys, i've heard a lot about automatix, how do i go about getting that?
<Wind> changing something in sources
<Hawkwind> Wind: Was it a deb package, or did you compile it ?
<Wind> it was a deb
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Stay away from it, it'll break things :P
<Hawkwind> Wind: Again, sudo apt-get remove automatix
<Wind> k
* Hawkwind 3rd time is a charm, hopefully
<c0rrupt> where can i get an md5 for the latest kubuntu iso for i386
<farous> Hawkwind: i think purge will be more to it ;)
<c0rrupt> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Hawkwind> c0rrupt: Whereever you downloaded the ISO from
<c0rrupt> http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/kubuntu/6.06/
<c0rrupt> i dont see it
<c0rrupt> shit-
<c0rrupt> im cut
<c0rrupt> sorry i see it
<Wind> (Reading database ... 110794 files and directories currently installed.)
<Wind> Removing automatix ...
<Wind> and thats it?
<matt____> hi!
<intelikey> farous any configs it may have would be purged with --purge  but other than that. purge does nothing.
<farous> intelikey: yah i know that
<Wind> nothing seems to hav ebeen removed
<Hawkwind> Wind: You might want to do a purge as farous suggested
<DaSkreech> Wind: What did you install with automatix?
<Wind> hm
<farous> jus tgetting rid of all its tails
<Wind> games, google earth, xchat, movie and cd files (to play them)
<intelikey> but!  can't now purge something that's no longer installed.
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: really?  i heard itll take care of all of my needs
<Hawkwind> All of those could have been installed with sudo apt-get install :P
<farous> Wind: you removed autotmatix but as intelikey said you are not removing what it installed
<Wind> i know Hawkwind, i thought automatix would have been easier
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: You see Wind is removing it because it's not working correctly.  Learn from others :)
<Wind> but now i have a bunch of stuff i don't use
<Hawkwind> Wind: A GUI package manager is never easier, nor better IMO
<Hawkwind> Just a personal opinion
<Wind> ok, format and reinstall time
<Hawkwind> Wind: Why ?
<Wind> i learn the hard way
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: heheh, yeah i suppose.  then do you know an easy way to get all my video drivers and flash player?
<Hawkwind> Reinstall is if you want to install a new OS
<farous> wind you can just remove the packages you do not want
<Hawkwind> !flash > maltaethiron
<Wind> how? :o
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: ATI or Nvidia ?
<farous> wind same way you removed automatix
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: ok by video drivers i meant like being able to play videos..like period
<Wind> hm
<farous> Wind: sudo apt-get uninstall <package name>
<Wind> is it that easy?
<Hawkwind> Wind: Of course
<intelikey> Wind  dpkg -l | grep -e '^ii' | less      you can  use  /search.patern  ?search.patern     and anything you see you want to remove   sudo apt-get --purge remove it
<intelikey> uninstall ?
<farous> Wind: you are on debian now ;)
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Depends on the type of video really
<farous> everything is easy
<Hawkwind> farous: sudo apt-get remove, not uninstall
<Hawkwind> Wind: sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<farous> Hawkwind: sorry told you am aptitude guy
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: uh, basically mpg, wmv, and avi
<farous> did not wana change the command line for hi
<Hawkwind> !restricted > maltaethiron
<farous> m
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: the three basic video formats
<Wind> wow i love it
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Read all the info the bot sent you in pm :)
<scast> Anyone knows a good resource to get a good tar.gz with fonts?
<matt____> yes installation of packages is dead easy with .deb packages
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: ahh, tricky tricky
<Hawkwind> Wind: See, who needs some silly GUI for package management :P
<matt____> scast that is a good question, I have the same question, but slightly differently
<Hawkwind> scast: I know of a link that will get you 6,790 fonts
<Wind> now i understand :)
<matt____> I wonder why OO. for windows installs the tandelle font, but not on Kubunutu?
<Hawkwind> scast: Is that what you are looking for is tons of fonts ?
<matt____> Hawkwind, I would be looking for that!
<Hawkwind> matt____: http://thelinuxbox.org/?page_id=3
<Hawkwind> 6,760 fonts on that page, all in one big .tar.gz file :P
* farous really impressed with sshfs
<intelikey> hmmmm will init ever know what runlevel it's in  or is the a login setting ?       i'd like to use this line in my script  but   i'm afreighd it will always think it's in  'unknown'        runlevel grep unknown && init 7 && exit 0
<Wind> what is Kdat
<Wind> and Kmid
<Wind> er what is the package name
<Hawkwind> !info kmid
<ubotu> kmid: MIDI/karaoke player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 904 kB
<Hawkwind> !info kdat
<ubotu> kdat: a KDE tape backup tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 820 kB
<Hawkwind> Wind: Any other questions :P
<intelikey> Wind   apt-cache search/show blah       man apt-cache   for more
<Wind> hm
<farous> Wind: just a question is your sys unstable or you just need to remove extra packages
<Wind> are these case sensitive?
<Hawkwind> Wind: apt-cache policy <package> to find out what repo it's in
<Wind> i just want to get rid of things i won't use
<Hawkwind> Wind: It can be, yes
<intelikey> not the search
<intelikey> the install/remove are
<dell500> anyone know of a good backup program to transfer about 200gb is data from sata to USB-sata?
<farous> i remember deb policy (if mem save me right) package names have to be small letters
<intelikey> afik everything not somehow -i'd in linux is case sypmethic
<Wind> how do i remove things from the k menu
<farous> serve me right lol
<Wind> if i already removed it with apt-get
<Wind> like dvd::rip is still showing
<intelikey> did you remove it ?
<Wind> ya
<scast> Hawkwind: sorry, yes
<intelikey>    sudo apt-get remove --purge "dvd::rip"
<intelikey> or what ever the name is
<Wind> interesting
<Wind> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2607 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<intelikey> anyone know if runlevel can report from init ?
<Wind> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<farous> Wind: if you intend to do that a lot open pm with ubotu /msg ubotu
<c0rrupt> can you install xgl to kubuntu
<intelikey> or if init has to set a verable so runlevel can report to login ?
<Wind> thankie
<farous> wind when you ask loose the !
<Wind> yup
<farous> :)
<scast> Hawkwind: aight I found it in the link you gave to matt____ i think that will work
<intelikey> Wind  i also showed you a way in the terminal/console    apt-cache show package-name   will give detailed informathion
<Braxis> Hey I need some help... I've so far tried suse and kubuntu and I have the same problem
<Braxis> Right after installation the screen completely glitches out before it gets in kde/gnome
<Wind> that's just too much typing intelikey, but thanks :)
<Wind> i should write some of this stuff down
<intelikey> and you don't use history (uparrow)    or tab-completion....
<Braxis> Basically the screen is full of graphical errors, keyboard is locked up, and mouse isn't
<DaSkreech> Braxis: Graphical errors?
<Braxis> I would take a picture if I could
<Braxis> Top of the screen is checkerboarded with random colors
<intelikey> lappy ?
<Braxis> Screen is white with a couple of boxes
<Braxis> No
<DaSkreech> Braxis: Whats the resolution?
<Braxis> A tower with geforce 7800gt
<Braxis> The thing should support any res... however I don't know what it's trying to set
<DaSkreech> Braxis: What monitor?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Dood
<Braxis> Brand new LCD
<intelikey> boot with    vga=normal novesafb
<toxicfume> Okay I have already installed Kubuntu and GRUB is running nice and smooth. However, now I am going to partition to increae the linux partition from Windows XP...I assume after i finish this and restart, i have to reconfigure Grub because i modified the Linux partition (which is the boot partition)? What do I have to do in Grub?
<Braxis> Forgot who makes it
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hey! :-D
<Braxis> It supports a pretty nice res
<DaSkreech> I forget whats the refresh rate on LCD?
<Braxis> Well I've gotten it up to about 75
<Braxis> I'm going to try graphics safe mode
<c0rrupt> is it possible to install XGL to kubuntu?
<erofee> hi all
<intelikey> c0rrupt so i hear
<c0rrupt> cool
<Braxis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<erofee> i upgraded k3b and now i can't burn audio CD's.  Anyone else have the problem?
<DaSkreech> last link
<Braxis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090 <----- Howto on installing it
<Wind> who
<Wind> whoa
<Wind> jon stewart is rockin a motorola pebl
<scast> Hawkwind: can I ask you something?
<DaSkreech> Wind: I read that as Patrick Stewart
<Wind> oops wrong channel
<Wind> ha
<dr_willis> erofee,  you mean burn mp3's to an audio cd format?
<erofee> yes
<erofee> worked fine one day, stopped working after the upgrade
<Braxis> Kubuntu in graphics safe mode works fine
<dr_willis> erofee,  theres some k3b extra package ya need to install.
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: still in here? gots another question
<maltaethiron> ok so hes afk...can anyone tell me how to get firefox on kubuntu?  or if its possible?
<Hawkwind> scast: Ask away
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Yes, I'm here
<erofee> yep, definately possible
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: aight good
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox or sudo apt-get install firefox
<scast> Hawkwind: should I use the .deb or the .tar.gz + System Setting font installer
<scast> -_-
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: do i just type that into konsole?
<Ertain_> I can't seem to install compiz-kde, on the account of it breaking my install.  Also I can't seem to start up my screensaver unless I start Power Saving on my Display.
<erofee> Ertain_: yes
<dr_willis> maltaethiron,  :P its trivial. heh
<Hawkwind> scast: You can download that  .tar.gz file of fonts, then use kfontview or kfontinst to install them
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Yes
<erofee> sorry...maltaethiron: yes
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: haha sorry, but im reeeeeeeeeally new to linux
<erofee> losing my mind...
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: No worries.  We were all there once a well
<Wind> i know someone answered this for me before, but how do i get a pcmcia 6 in 1 card reader (for sd card) to actually... work
<dr_willis> Wind,  build into a laptop? or a usb one?
<Wind> something i stick in
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: ty
<Braxis> After I install kubuntu would it be a good idea to manually install geforce7800 drivers?
<intelikey> Wind if you learn a little about scripting.  cause you don't like to type in long strings.    paste this in your terminal: >>>   echo -e '#!/bin/sh\n\napt-cache show $* \n' > q ;chmod 777 q     <<<  then you just type     ./q package-name       hehhe
<DaSkreech> Braxis: Where are you getting them from?
<Braxis> Seeing how I get some wacky graphical issues when it tries to start kde using my video card
<Braxis> I could just get them from the nvidia site?
<Wind> wow
<Wind> what does all that mean
<DaSkreech> Umm I guess
<DaSkreech> oh Braxis You are on a Live Cd?
<Braxis> Yeah I just realized that kubuntu is now a live cd
<Braxis> So yeah it's in it right now
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Braxis> I would like to install to the hd
<Braxis> Which I am doing currently in graphics safe mode
<DaSkreech> Could you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<Braxis> Perhaps, does ssh run by default?
<intelikey> Braxis when you install sshd  it does
<c0rrupt> can you use an ipod as a hardrive to install kubuntu ?
<Braxis> Bah
<RawSewage> ok, anyone want to know how to disable Shift+Backspace restart with Compiz?
<intelikey> or should i specify   sshd does start at boot time.
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> Braxis you can change that you know.
<dell500> how do you make a new partition onto a usb-sata?
<Braxis> Alright
<dell500> i done forgot :)
<Wind> oh cool intelikey
<Braxis> Well I'm just making sure so I can actually access it when kde's crashed or whatever it does when it tries to use my video card
<intelikey> cfdisk /dev/blah
<c0rrupt> wow
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: ok stupid question: where is firefox now that it's installed?
<farous> maltaethiron: which firefox
<c0rrupt> you guys REALLY should like.. update the kernel
<c0rrupt> just rooted a default kubuntu install
<c0rrupt> ouch
<Braxis> ouchies.
<farous> maltaethiron: a symbolic link will be in /usr/bin
<intelikey> Wind now open "q" with "kate" and see what that string did.     it wrote a bash script  then changed the permissions to executable.
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: In a terminal type: mozilla-firefox or it should be in your menus
<maltaethiron> ok thanks
<intelikey> Wind or right click it in knoq and view it
<Wind> interesting
<matt____> Wind - are you from a MS windows background or another linux dist?
<Wind> windows
<Wind> i've never used linux before
<Braxis> Hence the you know
<Braxis> 'wind'
<Wind> ?
<Braxis> 'wind' + 'ows'
<Braxis> :O!
<Wind> nah
<Wind> clever but no
<erofee> i came from there too, about 6 months ago now...
<matt____> how are you finding kubuntu?
<Wind> a little frustrating at first when i can't figure out something
<Gh0st75> same here
<matt____> same here
<Wind> then i come complaining in here and someone helps me :)
<Wind> but are there books or anything i can pick up to get more into this
<Wind> like uh... i have no clue what sudo means
<farous> Wind: how helpfule was the documentation to you
<erofee> the ubuntu wiki is a great resource
<farous> did you try help.ubuntu.com
<Wind> and terminal i kind of know how to use because of email chess
<Wind> i've glanced at help.ubuntu.com a couple times
<Gh0st75> got almost all my media able to play now, except my comic files, and have my fat32 drives accessable. burned my first dvd today with k3b, i love the sound it plays on completion, hehe
<farous> Wind: if you like chess install eboard :)
<Gh0st75> psychokatz or something similar has alot of tutorials and guides too Wind
<farous> and then you can play online if you want or aganist one of the chess progs
<RawSewage> Gh0st75, theres a cbz/cbr viewer in the repos
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> wind check this link
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<RawSewage> a comic book viewer
<Gh0st75> I saw one there called Comix, but when i try to open a cbr file it says it can't find any images inside the archive
<RawSewage> maybe you need to install rar
<erofee> if you want to survive in linux, you are gonna want to read the command list
<RawSewage> I think it's  sudo apt-get install unrar non-free
<Gh0st75> hmm, will check and see if i have that in my apt list
<RawSewage> non-free
<Gh0st75> i'll be darned, thanks RS
<Gh0st75> works now if i right click and select open with
<Gh0st75> k, i think i figured out how to associate .cbr and .cbz to have Comix as the default program, yay me
<Gh0st75> hey it's a big step in linux intuitive-ness for me :)
<RawSewage> Gh0st75, ok cool
<Gh0st75> many of you use kopete?
<RawSewage> I dont use IM
<soulrider> Gh0st75: i used to but now it crashes everytime i open it
<Gh0st75> i can connect to and chat on msn using it fine
<Wind> i'm trying to mount this sd card
<Gh0st75> but yahoo disconnects a fair bit
<Wind> it keeps giving me this
<Wind> mount: can't find mnt/sd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Gh0st75> my main concern is webcam usage tho, i can't seem to get kopete to open a cam at all
<Wind> but i have mnt/sd in /etc/fstab
<soulrider> who uses webcams?
<soulrider> :P
<soulrider> i dont think i ever used hte webcam features
<Gh0st75> i have friends and family abroad and webcams are nice to have
<soulrider> ah :)
<RawSewage> do they wave to the camera
<soulrider> try GAIM
<Wind> /dev/hdc1 /mnt/sd auto noauto,rw,user,exec, 0 0       in fstab
<soulrider> maybe it works
<RawSewage> oh nm
<RawSewage> I was thinking of scenic webcams
<Wind> what am i doing wrong?
<RawSewage> I hate people webcams
<farous> Wind: did you create a dir called sd under /media
<Wind> ah
<farous> Wind: you have to create the dir then mount the device on it
<Wind> just make a new folder in media
<Wind> right?
<farous> Wind: depend where you want to mount it
<c0rrupt> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RawSewage> or Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Wind> now i'm confused
<intelikey> well reboot again.   that's the only thing  i don't like about building init.   can't test it without resetting everything.
<RawSewage> I think youre making things more complicated than they are
<RawSewage> Kubuntu is simple, and you shouldnt be digging very deep
<RawSewage> if you are, youre propbably messing things up and doing it wrong
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: Which Webcam?
<farous> Wind: first did it automount for you the sd card
<Wind> i didn't have it in when i was installing
<DaSkreech> Wind: What are you trying to do?
<Wind> get my sd card to mount
* farous webcam working here fine. only prob with prog to have audio vedio chat :)
<Wind> the folders keep saying access denied
<farous> Wind: what device it uses
<Wind> a pcmcia card
<Wind> a 6 in 1 card reader?
<farous> Wind: i thought you know the dev name
<farous> Wind: just forget my quest
<Wind> ?
<farous> wind it is hdc1 according to your fstab
<Wind> i just put it in
<Gh0st75> DaSkreech: Intel Pocket Pro PC
<Wind> i did sudo fdis -l
<farous> Wind: try this pmount /dev/hdc1
<Wind> fdisk
<DaSkreech> Ah I have no idea if that's supported
<DaSkreech>  It should be
<DaSkreech> Intel likes Linux
<Wind> mount: mount point /mnt/sd does not exist
<Gh0st75> yes, and it was listed as one of the detected ones
<Gh0st75> the system shows it's detected properly, but i can't get an image to appear
<farous> Wind: did you try the command i sent you
<Wind> ya
<Wind> that's what showed up
<farous> Wind: pmount /dev/hdc1
<farous> it should mount it under /media not /mnt
<Gh0st75> Unable to initialize camera. Check your port settings and camera connectivity and try again
<Wind> it keeps showing mount: mount point /mnt/sd does not exist
<farous> !cam > Gh0st75:
<sunmanx> when you plugged the sd card in did it create an icon on your desktop?
<Gh0st75> i've got my router disconnected, as it kept causing disconnects with irc and yahoo
<farous> !cam > Gh0st75
<DaSkreech> !cam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DaSkreech> Ah cool :)
<Wind> it didn't pop a icon on the desktop
<farous> Wind: and you checked under media for it right
<Wind> yeah
<sunmanx> if you browse to /media/ do you see it in there?
<Wind> i tried adding a folder called sd
<Wind> but it didn;t let me
<Wind> system:/media/hda1/mnt
<farous> Wind: ok you can create the dir as speif in your fstab
<Kr4t05> I'm away: Sleep
<farous> Wind: sudo mkdir /mnt/sd
<Wind> in my fstab i have /dev/hdc1	/mnt/sd		auto	noauto,rw,user,exec	0	0
<Gh0st75> nifty bot, i'll do some reading at those urls at work tomorrow
<Gh0st75> headin to bed there now, night all
<Wind> there we go
<farous> Wind: so do you have the dir /mnt/sd
<Wind> thankie farous, got it
<farous> ok :)
<darkwolf> does kubuntu come with a c compiler?
<Philip5> Wind: you don't need a fstab setting to mount your sd storage media... just make sure you have all the usb and sb kernel modules loaded and hal running then hal will autodetect the cam and mount it for you after a kde question
<farous> darkwolf: gcc
<sunmanx> yeah...check your adept package manager for gcc
<farous> darkwolf: install build-essential package will take care of that for you
<darkwolf> thx
<farous> no back to anime i love those jap mystic cartoons :)
<Wind> if i have ff can i remove konquerer?
<Jucato> Wind: don't. Konqueror is also your file manager
<Wind> k
<intelikey> all well that ends in the well
<sunmanx> internet explorer / windows explorer = konqueror web browser / konquerer file manager
<Jucato> sunmanx: only half true
<intelikey> explorer != konqueror
<sunmanx> yeah..just a quick analogy =)
<sunmanx> hah
<Jucato> quick... but misleading. but it's ok. most people do see it that way
<sunmanx> security.ubuntu.com is dogslow tonight
<sunmanx> so whats the pref around here? k9copy, wine+dvdshrink, dvd::rip?
<darkwolf> i hate to be annoying but i can't find anything to do with development in "Adept Installer" it says that there are 937 packages available and 937 installed
<darkwolf> yet i have no development tools even available
<Jucato> darkwolf: fresh install of Kubuntu?
<sunmanx> your source.list is missing some stuff sounds like Darkwolf
<darkwolf> yeah, i had to learn mandrake at uni and liked it but wasn't able to get it to run on  my system. Hence kubuntu seemed like a better alternative
<dream0n7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#what
<sunmanx> check your Manage Repositories in Adept and see if maybe something 3rd party you installed overwrote your sources
<Jucato> darkwolf: you need to enable your repositories. I think they're disabled by default when you install without being connected to the internet
<sunmanx> like automatix or one of those
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<sunmanx> ah...yeah think so too..good call jucato
<intelikey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<c0rrupt> ok.. i have a windows xp installation on my harddrive which is encrypted. i have an external usb device which is not encrypted and contains 2 partitions. a FAT32 and an empty one. What i would like to attemp is to install kubuntu to my external hdd, and be able to boot to IT, my encrypted windows drive, all without destroying my FAT32 partition. Is this possible ?
<intelikey> c0rrupt yes
<farous> c0rrupt: can you change your boot order so you can boot from your usb drive?
<matt____> intelikey - will c0rrupt be able to access his encrypted data?
<sunmanx> usually something like "removable devices/drives" in your bios settings
<intelikey> matt____ from ?
<DaSkreech> matt____: He didnt ask that
<matt____> kubuntu
<intelikey> prolly not
<sunmanx> but probably not...nfs support encryption?
<matt____> just wondered, its was an interesting question
<c0rrupt> i think so yes
<c0rrupt> i should check my BIOS
<intelikey> oh and one other thing.  if the incritpition is a mbr issue  grub will most likely hose that.
<farous> c0rrupt: then it is easy install kubuntu on the usb drive and install grun on its MBR
<c0rrupt> wouldnt i have to 'mark' my usb device as bootable
<sunmanx> if you can boot from you can install linux on it (use that loosely)
<c0rrupt> im thinking of unplugging my main hdd
<c0rrupt> then doing a full install on the empty partition
<c0rrupt> that should work right
<intelikey> sounds like a plan man
<farous> c0rrupt: you are trying to be save no harm with that
<c0rrupt> ^ ?
<farous> c0rrupt: if it fails there is another way just try that first
<c0rrupt> okay
<c0rrupt> whats the other way
<c0rrupt> incase ur not here
<c0rrupt> i can google around
<farous> boot linux from the window boot manager
<farous> install grub on the root linux installation partition
<farous> then cpy the boot sect to window and tell it to use it for linux
<sunmanx> yeah...think you can google the parameters for adding stuff to your windows boot.ini
<intelikey> but not from the live cd
<farous> c0rrupt: but i think the first approach will work just fine seen it used before
<c0rrupt> awesome guys cool
<c0rrupt> thanks for the info!
<c0rrupt> gona go try it
<sunmanx> GL!
<c0rrupt> ;)
<intelikey> just pointing out that the live cd  doesn't have any options hardly at all.  the installer on the live cd is like lamer than windows.   </shudders>
<sunmanx> haha
<farous> :)
<darkwolf> is it possible to re-install the missing packages of the kubuntu live cd?
<Jucato> darkwolf: there aren't any "missing" packages
<intelikey> what missing packages ?
<intelikey> darkwolf are you smoking crack again?
<darkwolf> no, just learning the ropes and banging my head a lot
<darkwolf> :)
<sinppa_> lol, someone's trying to come to my computer trough ssh usin usernames "microsoft", "nokia", "samsung" and "candy" etc :) this is getting hilarious
<RawSewage> really?
<dream0n7> What does the no colors allowed refer to in these channels?
<intelikey> ah it's the 'banging head' part that did it eeh
<sunmanx> the login screen is just about as lame
<sunmanx> someone go kick the security repository for me please...good grief
<RawSewage> typing messages with colors
<Jucato> !kick
<ubotu> I know nothing about kick - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dream0n7> Ok
<sinppa_> wow, is this normal? :O Aug 11 06:25:13 localhost su[8885] : + ??? root:nobody
<intelikey> sinppa_ it's prolly a script.   if it succeeds it will alert it's owner.
<dream0n7> How do I get the "normal" KDE menu in Kubuntu?
<sinppa_> intelikey: aah, ok :) that scared me big time :)
<visik7> dream0n7: normal ?
<intelikey> sinppa_ anytime you are in doubt about things like that do a    sudo killall sshd
<dream0n7> If i run kappfinder it doesn't really add apps to the K menu
<intelikey> you can restart it when you need it.
<visik7> probably removing kubuntu default-settings or something like that (even if I don't understand what you mean for normal
<sinppa_> yeah. I should change that ssh-port to something else...
<foot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186
<bearcat> hello foot
<dream0n7> visik7: remove kubuntu default-settings -- thanks, I'll look into that.
<Jucato> dream0n7: when you install an application, and it doesn't immediately show up in the K Menu, try typing this in Konsole: "kbuildsycoca --incremental" or just "kbuildsycoca". That will update your K Menu
<intelikey> sinppa_ and you do have   " -:root:ALL EXCEPT LOCAL "   in your  " /etc/security/access.conf "         don't you ?
<dream0n7> Jucato: Kewl !!
<sinppa_> intelikey: I Have PermitRootLogin no in sshd_conf
<igi> hi all
<maltaethiron> hi igi
<dream0n7> visik7: Kubuntu is a little different than what I'm used to (rh convert)
<igi> does anyone know which package I can use to install lstdc++
<igi> I'm tried to compile some matlab toolbox and it can't find that file
<Jucato> dream0n7: you might need to get used to how things are mostly done in the Debian world. You're not just switching desktops and distros. you're actually switching package managers too (from RPM to DEB, from YUM to APT)
<intelikey> igi apt-cache search lstdc   probably does
<visik7> dream0n7: all distro have customizations
<intelikey> maybe without the l
<maltaethiron> hey guys, i really have been having the worst time trying to install flash player
<dream0n7> jucato: kbuildsycoca gets error -- No database available.  Does this need privs?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maltaethiron> nice
<dream0n7> So far I think APT rocks!
<foot> ./ivtvfwextract.pl: Can't write to path for firmware, "/lib/modules"
<bearcat> ok
<intelikey> igi looked at  "libgmp3-dev - Multiprecision arithmetic library developers tools "   ?
<igi> I'm installing a bunch of libstdc++ packages, but it can't compile
<intelikey> igi  ah  you do have build-essential installed    no?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bearcat> foot: ls -l /lib/modules
<igi> fuck!!!
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<j_j> Ghello Everyone
<igi> it is working now
<foot> bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20249
<Braxis> The mirror in the apt-get source list is REALLY slow... could anyone point me in the direction of a bigger list than the standard one with kubntu?
<Hawkwind> !mirrors > Braxis
<Braxis> Fantastic
<Hawkwind> Braxis: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<Hawkwind> Braxis: That's my current sources.list there
<Braxis> Awesome
<Braxis> Is there a reason it's so... puny for kubuntu
<Hawkwind> Braxis: All URL's work, and I keep the list updated regularly as URL's change/disappear or whatever
<Braxis> It's only 2 items
<Braxis> archive.ubuntu.com
<Braxis> and security.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> Braxis: By default that's just how it is
<Braxis> I recall it being ALOT bigger about a year ago
<bearcat> foot: ls pvr_*
<maltaethiron> hey, im trying to install the flash plugin...ive got the package on my desktop..where should i move it/what should i type into konsole?
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Just follow the how-to the bot gave you.  It walks you through everything
<Hawkwind> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Read that part there.  It works perfectly without problems
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: If you're doing the manual install, put the .tar.gz file anywhere you want, just as long as your normal user can access it
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: so the package doesnt have to be in any specific file?
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: No.  I usually create a *downloads* directory in my users home directory to save stuff to
<maltaethiron> ah ok, thanks a lot
<foot> bearcat:http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: is there a reason i cant add a new folder to anywhere at all via konqueror?
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: it says "access denied to [insert file name here] "
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Where are you trying to create a new directory ?
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: nvm, got it
<Braxis> Hawkwind, I really think something is wrong with ubuntu.com tonight
<Braxis> Even your src list is still slow...
<Braxis> Everything coming from ubuntu.com is max of about 40kbs
<satempler> is there a mirror for security.ubuntu.com
<satempler> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Hawkwind> Braxis: Strange.  I'm getting well over 900KB/s here
<Braxis> Er
<Braxis> Interesting
<Braxis> I normally push 2mbs
<Braxis> with what exact mirror?
<Hawkwind> Braxis: I'm using that exact sources list that is posted on my forums
<Hawkwind> Braxis: But I'm getting top speeds from several of the mirrors
<Braxis> =/
<satempler> ok so no mirrors for security.ubuntu.com
<Braxis> Might be why
<satempler> might be me
<satempler> might be me
<satempler> because I am having a hard time with my router
<satempler> it seems to not want to go faster than 2Mb/s normaly I get 8 or 9Mb/s
<satempler> from security.ubuntu.org
<Braxis> I would love to get more than 10kbs
<Braxis> =/
<satempler> right now I am getting 20KB/s
<satempler> i am supposed to get 1000KB/s
<Braxis> LoL....
<Braxis> Yeah exactly
<Braxis> I think they are having issues because that's my same problem
<bioticpro> Help, I can't eject audio cds 90% of the time, how do I fix this?
<satempler> ok well thats good then
<satempler> becaues it's not me
<satempler> lol
<Braxis> bioticpro, you have to unmount them probably
<Jucato> bioticpro: even when you right-click and choose "Eject"?
<Ertain> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bioticpro> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> hmm..
<Jucato> bioticpro: do you get error messages?
<bioticpro> Jucato: only way to get it out is logging out of kde
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: im gonna cry, this simply isnt working...i did EXACTLY what that walkthrough page said to do
<bioticpro> no error message
<Jucato> bioticpro: have you tried closing any app (specially Konqueror) that browsed/used the CD?
<satempler> damn 15min to get the k7 kernel
<pushpop>  Question, The swap partition is the Primary or Logical?
<satempler> pushpop: eather
<satempler> but by default Logical
<pushpop> crap
<pushpop> ok
<satempler> so hda5
<satempler> or sda5 if SATA
<pushpop> I partitioning the disk manually
<pushpop> I dont know why
<pushpop> but I am
<pushpop> Mount Point for this partition
<bioticpro> Jucato: yes
<satempler> don't wory about it
<pushpop> i dont see /swap
<satempler> you won't
<pushpop> What do I choose then
<Braxis> Woo 4hrs just to update open office
<pushpop> i have to create a swap partition no?
<maltaethiron> ok somebody, i need help installing flash...i did exactly what the website said to do concerning installing flash
<maltaethiron> the ubuntu website*
<satempler> it would be somthing like  /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<satempler> in fstab
<satempler> maltaethiron: using konqueror ?
<bioticpro> Jucato: right clicking on the cd icon on desktop just has options for play/extract/copy audio and eject, nothing for unmount, all programs are closed
<bearcat> foot: xhost +localhost
<maltaethiron> satempler: yes
<satempler> maltaethiron: you need to tell konqueror to scan for plugins
<Braxis> LOL 500b/s then... 500kbs ... then 300b/s <3 security.ubuntu.com mirror
<satempler> times out here
<Jucato> bioticpro: sometimes, there are still processes running in the background that would seem to be still using/reading the CD... notably sometimes a preloaded konqueror. You can check by pressing Ctrl+Esc
<Braxis> it hasn't gotten that bad for me yet
<Braxis> ... just hit 200bs
<satempler> maltaethiron: settings Configure Konqueror
<satempler> click on plugins then scan for plugins
<maltaethiron> satempler: ok i did.  I extracted the tar.gz file to a designated folder, added that folder to the "Scan Folders" part of "Configure Konqueror", and clicked scan for plugins
<satempler> ok
<maltaethiron> satempler: then i clicked on the plugins tab and it still just said "Netscape plugins"
<satempler> why not sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Jucato> err.. shouldn't he just be doing "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"?
<maltaethiron> i tryed that earlier...but i didnt have it extracted, ill try it again, hold on
<satempler> ya thats what it is
<Jucato> satempler: flashplugin-nonfree...
<satempler> right
<Jucato> maltaethiron: try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" in Konsole
<bearcat> foot: O.o
<maltaethiron> aight
<bearcat> foot: ok, so now your looking at the file?
<foot> bearcat: yup
<bioticpro> Jucato: there was an instance of konq, killed it, nothing else running that would use the cd, still won't eject
<bearcat> foot: ok. cool
<maltaethiron> jucato: "couldnt find the package" it says
<foot> bearcat: and?
<bearcat> one moment
<Jucato> maltaethiron: I think you don't have "multiverse" repositories enabled...
<foot> bearcat: would you like to see it?
<Jucato> maltaethiron: hold on a sec...
<bearcat> yeah
<maltaethiron> ok
<satempler> ya multiverse
<maltaethiron> *stares as they all speak linux gibberish
<Jucato> maltaethiron: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html <---- follow the guide about Adding Extra Repositories
<foot> bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20253
<maltaethiron> ok thanks, now what exactly does that mean?
<satempler> Braxis: 86% of 22.2MB done and holding
<maltaethiron> hehe
<Jucato> maltaethiron: err?? read the link I gave?
<maltaethiron> k
<Braxis> lol
<satempler> ok this is very bad
<Braxis> C0rrupt just had the same issue with kubuntu's live CD
<bioticpro> Jucato: any other ideas?  (maybe just a bug, I am using breezy still, am on dialup so have put off upgrading)
<Braxis> Massive graphical issues when trying to go into kde without graphics safe mode
<satempler> how can you tell people linux is better and the servers be so slow
<Braxis> And system locked up
<bearcat> foot: the lines to remove the # on mentioned in the how-to are not accurate as this file has changed over time.
<satempler> what I think is that the servers are being hammered and they don't have enough but this is speculation because they never tell us
<foot> bearcat: ok, which ones need to be removed or changed or do we go elsewhere?
* bearcat looks for them
<satempler> i looked at it and it slowed down
<satempler> lol
<Ranma2264> I just wanna know if someone is having issues with kde 3.5.4 and hal cause after I upgrade kde, media:/ does not show my unmounted hard disks
<satempler> damn that took a long time /me thinks had better downloads from dialup
* satempler thinks had better downloads from dialup
<bearcat> foot the lines aren
<bearcat> foot: are not in your file at all
<bearcat> foot: here's what to do
<foot> bearcat: ok so do I turn in the card and get a better one?
<Braxis> satempler, I said the exact same thing
<bearcat> foot: not quite yet
<Braxis> "I've deffinately seen faster speeds on dialup"
<maltaethiron> still no flashplayer guys...
<satempler> lol
<bearcat> let's make a back up of your file b4 we go messing things up...i mean getting it working
<bearcat> foot: well this is a minor change
<foot> ok which files?
<noaXess_kubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.24 Stopped
<bearcat> foot: you have the sources.list file open in vim, right?
<foot> bearcat: yes
<bearcat> foot: using Pagedown move to the bottom of the file
<foot> bearcat: ok
<maltaethiron> guys, im refusing to go to bed until flash player works or i pass out...whichever comes first
<bearcat> foot: and move to the end of the last line
<foot> bearcat: ok
<noaXess_kubuntu> good morning all..
<bearcat> foot: hit enter to give you a new blank line
<Philip5> maltaethiron: then we wait until you pass out... maybe we can start a bet on when that will be... :)
<bearcat> foot: in the web page we are following, do you see where he says "My final sources.list file is here."?
<maltaethiron> philip5: haha, frick man
<foot> bearcat: no such luck. 1st, I connot got out on the line past the last letter, 2nd no return service
<bearcat> foot: hit the "i" key
<maltaethiron> philip5: like seriously im so tired...but this damn thing's gonna work before the sun rises...
<noaXess_kubuntu> i have installed the mp3 support... local mp3 files will work.. but if i open a mp3 from a smb share.. amarok says, no suitable input plugin.. installed is xine
<Philip5> maltaethiron: have you used apt to install it from a repo?
<Ranma2264> is anyone having issues with hal and kde 3.5.4?
<bearcat> foot: that should put you in insert mode (i think you may like emacs more then vim, but we'll deal with that later)
<Philip5> Ranma2264: nope, works like clockwork
<foot> bearcat: yup
<bearcat> foot: now that you are in insert mode try entering a new line
<foot> bearcat: so click on his, or her, sources list.
<bearcat> yeah
<Ranma2264> because after i upgraded hal does not show me unmounted hard disks
<maltaethiron> philip5: uh...i dont think so.  i know that i downloaded the package, and extraced it to a designated folder and did EVERY bloody thing that the damn ubuntu wiki said about installing flash player
<foot> bearcat: do I copy the whole thing?
<bearcat> nope
<bearcat> foot: one moment
<maltaethiron> philip5: and whenever i do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, it just says that it cant find the package
<bearcat> foot: the "#" at the begining of the line means "computer, ignore this line. It is a comment"
<thompa> malttaethiron: did you search flashplugin
<bearcat> foot: so we are only interested in the lines without the leading #
<Philip5> maltaethiron: just enable the multiverse repo in your /etc/apt/sourcelist and then do a 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<maltaethiron> search where thompa?
<thompa> malttaethiron: o i just had the same problem
<foot> bearcat: ok, I just copy those complete?
<thompa> first is universe enabled ?
<bearcat> foot: on lines 19 and 20 you should see lins that end with "breezy universe multiverse"
<maltaethiron> so do i just change everything that says "universe" in etc/apt/sourcelist to "universe multiverse"?
<thompa> malttaethiron: do you have the universe repositories enabled?
<foot> bearcat: yes
<maltaethiron> i think so thompa
<Philip5> maltaethiron: i think not if apt doesn't find it :)
<thompa> malttaethiron: leave unchecked at least the last 4 repos i think
<maltaethiron> thompa and philip5: i just went through a thing to enable universe and multiverse repos
<bearcat> foot: copy those two lines into your file by highlighting them with your mouse, then click in the vim window where you want the lines to go and press down your mouse wheel
<thompa> search for flashplugin
<foot> bearcat: done
<maltaethiron> search where?
<bearcat> foot: ok, and it looks good?
<thompa> only that word. if thats what you want. in synaptic
<foot> bearcat: direct copy
<thompa> malttaethiron: you want flashplugin non free right?
<maltaethiron> right
<Philip5> maltaethiron: but don't forget to run a update first if you just enabled the multiverse repo... otherwise you won't see what's in it
<maltaethiron> philip5: what update?
<thompa> right in command line do apt-get update
<maltaethiron> gotacha
<thompa> in synaptic refresh
<maltaethiron> gotcha*
<bearcat> foot: good. Now we want to write the file to disk and quit. So we hit the esc key and then hit :wq
<thompa> reload
<maltaethiron> Permission denied
<foot> bearcat: done
<thompa> malttaethiron: do reload then search for word "flashplugin"
<thompa> sudo first
<Philip5> maltaethiron: you have to be root or sudo it
<maltaethiron> where? in konsole?
<maltaethiron> ok
<thompa> type "sudo apt-get update
<bearcat> foot: cool! Now hit the uparrow to go back to the vim command, but replace the "vim" with "cat" so we can verify that the last two lines are there
<thompa> malttaethiron: are you using konsole or syanptic
<maltaethiron> w00t----update = gotten
<maltaethiron> konsole
<thompa> malttaethiron: now look for it
<bearcat> foot: the cat command means concatinate and send to standard output (your console)
<maltaethiron> in konsole or in konqueror?
<thompa> or apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<foot> bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20256
<thompa>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<foot> bearcat: looks good
<thompa> if its not there then your repos are messed up
<bearcat> foot: not quite
<maltaethiron> god, how could my repos be messed up?
<bearcat> foot: but close
<thompa>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<maltaethiron> because its still not working
<maltaethiron> i did that
<thompa> what was result?
<bearcat> foot: run the vim command, again we need to make a minor change
<maltaethiron> wierd.....it's doing something different now
<thompa> maltaethiron: heh
<foot> bearcat: ok I am back in the insert at the bottome of the thing
<maltaethiron> now it says: invalid operation
<maltaethiron> it never said that before
<maltaethiron> wait wait, im an idiot
<maltaethiron> hold on
<thompa> what
<bearcat> foot: change the "breezy-security" to "breezy" in both lines
<Philip5> maltaethiron: we won't disagree with that statement until proven otherwise :)
<bearcat> foot: so they both should end like "breezy universe multiverse"
<maltaethiron> hehehe
<thompa> if you check everything in repositories you get some errors about duplicates
<maltaethiron> philip5: here's what i get when i do the sudo apt-get
<thompa> no big deal
<maltaethiron> paul@paul-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<maltaethiron> Reading package lists... Done
<maltaethiron> Building dependency tree... Done
<maltaethiron> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<maltaethiron> paul@paul-laptop:~$
<maltaethiron> that what i get
<thompa> open synaptic
<Philip5> maltaethiron: have you run the update?
<maltaethiron> i did
<maltaethiron> synaptic, hold on
<foot> bearcat:  ok
<maltaethiron> ok, dont have synaptic
<bearcat> and then save with esc key then :wq
<thompa> maltaethiron: sorry thats what i use
<foot> bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20257
<maltaethiron> thompa: and i get it how?
<thompa> maltaethiron: but you need to enable universe repos, then update and its there
<bearcat> foot: as a side note, paste-bin would have been awesome when i was doin tech support 10 years ago
<thompa> apt-get install synaptic
<maltaethiron> thompa: i know how to: i right click on the line that says "universe" and click enable
<toxicfume> can someone please help me with partitioning? I already have kubuntu installed on a 3GB partition, but now I guess I need more capacity and i've tried increasing the capacity but it just wont work, can someone please help me? thanks
<thompa> in kde there is something else but thats what i use
<foot> be I am sure! I have fallen in love with it in the last 4 days.
<thompa> do it to all of them
<foot> bearcat: I am sure! I have fallen in love with it in the last 4 days.
<Hawkwind> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Follow that info on that second URL
<maltaethiron> i did, then i click apply, and they went grey again
<thompa> maltaethiron: how did you edit the sources?
<jimmy> does anyone know how to change the home folder from bash?
<bearcat> foot: i think i have been steerig you slighly askew. i think we were looing at 2 differnet sections
<Hawkwind> jimmy: What do you mean exactly ?
<thompa> after you edit the sources you must do "apt-get update"
<jimmy> well, my Home directory variable was erased
<maltaethiron> thompa: (im downloading sympantic btw) i edited the sources via adept
<jimmy> and i need to reset it
<foot> bearcat: awww shit
<thompa> then apt-get install "whatever"
<Hawkwind> foot: Please watch the language
<bearcat> foot: you want those lines to look like "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<bearcat> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse"
<thompa> adept sucks
<jimmy> its a long story involving sudo and mv
<Hawkwind> jimmy: I'm still not understanding your question, sorry
<thompa> adept my second head mate
<jimmy> the Home directory bash variable is not set, so it defaults to /
<Hawkwind> foot: You're using breezy ?
<jimmy> i need to change it to /home/jimmy
<bearcat> Hawkwind: we're just following web page
<bearcat> Hawkwind: i am a stranger to apt-get, but not to linux
<thompa> maltaethiron: ok so open synaptic
<Hawkwind> jimmy: So you moved /home/jimmy to somewhere else ??
<jimmy> I have tried setting it like a normal bash variable (HOME=/home/jimmy)
<thompa> maltaethiron: or do you give up
<jimmy> on accident yes, but it is all moved back
<maltaethiron> ok, its open
<bearcat> Hawkwind: we're trying to get mythtv installed
<maltaethiron> thompa: not till i pass out
<thompa> maltaethiron: click settings : repositoires
<igi> does anyone know how can I use gcc version older than 3.4
<Hawkwind> jimmy: If it's moved back, then I'm not sure what you're missing exactly or what you are wanting to edit/change.
<igi> cause matlabu supports only 3.2.3
<maltaethiron> thompa: uh, i cant, its greyed out
<jimmy> Hawkind: I need to change the bash environmental variable
<thompa> maltaethiron: is it still loading
<jimmy> For some reason, it got erased
<thompa> close it and open it with sudo first
<Hawkwind> jimmy: Have you looked in your ~/.bashrc file ?
<thompa> maltaethiron: open it with sudo
<maltaethiron> do i type "sudo synaptic"?
<thompa> yes
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Yes
<maltaethiron> ok
<thompa> click settings: reposit..
<maltaethiron> what does sudo stand for
<Hawkwind> Definitions of sudo on the Web:
<Hawkwind>     * sudo (superuser do) is a program in Unix, Linux, and similiar operating systems such as Mac OS X that allows users to run programs in the guise of another user (normally in the guise of the system's superuser).
<Hawkwind>       en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<jimmy> Hawkind: I am now
<thompa> maltaethiron: hurry up
<Hawkwind> Ackkk, sorry guys.  That was to be all one line
<maltaethiron> ty
<maltaethiron> its opened thompa
<thompa> maltaethiron: enable everything, reload, then search
<maltaethiron> and the repos are too
<maltaethiron> ok
<thompa> maltaethiron: youl get some errors , just ignore them
<bearcat> hey foot, i think Hawkwind may hav helped me understand something. Comment out those two lines we just put in by putting a # at the beginning of the line
<thompa> maltaethiron: then go back and remove the duplicate repos
<jimmy> Hawkind: no mention of the HOME variable anywhere
<foot> Hawkwind: sorry bout the language
<bearcat> ahhh! "Breezy" is a version branch on the apt repository
<bearcat> now i get it
<maltaethiron> thompa: gotcha
<foot> bearcat: ok so doest that negat them somehow?
<Philip5> jimmy: you set that with the 'usermod' command
<bearcat> foot: it does. I think they may not be needed. One sec
<Philip5> jimmy: check usermod --help or man usermod
<thompa> maltaethiron: remember to search for "flashplugin"
<foot> bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20259
<thompa> maltaethiron: without the  "
<maltaethiron> right
<maltaethiron> in konsole?
<thompa> he he
<thompa> synaptic
<jimmy> Philip5: set it, now rebooting, hope this works!
<maltaethiron> so i click on search and type in flashplugin
<thompa> maltaethiron: in the synaptic program there is the menu buttons
<Hawkwind> # MythTV 0.19
<Hawkwind> deb http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 dapper main
<thompa> did you reload
<Hawkwind> foot: Use that URL for MythTV
<Philip5> jimmy: no need for reboot
<thompa> maltaethiron: reload
<bearcat> foot: is that what you just saved? i dont see the # at the beginning of the lines we added
<maltaethiron> and i click on the "search" button
<jimmy> Philip5: to enter the KDE menu, yes
<maltaethiron> i did reaload, it did a bunch of stuff
<bearcat> Hawkwind: sweet thank you!
<foot> no that was the last one, you said just a sec so I am waiting for the go head
<thompa> ok search for the bugger
<Philip5> jimmy: why?
<bearcat> foot: ok, Hawkwind just handedus the lastest version
<Hawkwind> bearcat: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<Philip5> jimmy: well do as you like
<maltaethiron> in a sec, its still loading something
<thompa> maltaethiron: if your running ubuntu its there
<foot> bearcat: Hawkwind thanks
<Hawkwind> bearcat: That's my current sources list.  The 'MythTV' section is commented out so it would need to be uncommented
<maltaethiron> in running kubuntu
<thompa> or kubuntu
<maltaethiron> heh
<thompa> im in gnome anyway
<maltaethiron> mm, i like kde
<maltaethiron> i have ubuntu with gnome on my desktop computer, and kubuntu on my laptop
<thompa> im just testing gnome
<thompa> ive been running konqueror in gnome
<maltaethiron> i like kubuntu better, idk what it is about it...maybe its because i like blue more, lol
<thompa> so did you find it
<foot> supposidy gnome will run on kubutu just fine. is tat correct?
<maltaethiron> i clicked the wrong search
<bearcat> ok, foot back out of vim for a moment
<foot> bearcat: ok
<maltaethiron> ok its searching
<thompa> some desktop shortcuts are a very small problem
<thompa> also you must choose between kdm or gdm
<bearcat> foot: do: cp -a /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<maltaethiron> i think i found it thompa!!!
<foot> bearcat: done
<maltaethiron> *does the w00t dance
<thompa> i always use ubuntu to install first
<maltaethiron> so thompa: i have this plugin sitting here on the left side of synaptic...whats do i do with it?
<thompa> maltaethiron: its not going to work on all sites
<maltaethiron> duncare, its flash
<maltaethiron> as long as i can watch homestar runner
<thompa> select it and install it then go to a flash web site
<c0rrupt`> hello, having problems installing to my disk
<bearcat> foot: ok go into that file again with vim and remove the 2 lines we just added at the bottom
<c0rrupt`> the usb drive
<c0rrupt`> its stuck 14% on "Dectecting file systems"
<bearcat> foot: let me know if you need any help wiht that
<c0rrupt`> is that normal?
<thompa> maltaethiron: there is one music site i really need to see, wont work
<maltaethiron> how do i install it...do i so apt-get install?
<thompa> maltaethiron: select apply etc
<thompa> maltaethiron: forget apt-get install, thats command line
<foot> bearcat: done
<bearcat> foot: now add these two lines at the bottom: deb http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 dapper main
<bearcat> deb-src http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 dapper main
<maltaethiron> you know what thompa? theres not actually a package there...i was looking at the left side of the screen; the search querry
<thompa> maltaethiron: he he
<maltaethiron> thompa: so really there isnt anything there
<foot> bearcat: done
<foot> bearcat: back out now?
<bearcat> yeah
<thompa> maltaethiron: did you click on all the boxes in repositories
<bearcat> and show it to me (baby!)
<maltaethiron> i did sir
<foot> bearcat: done
<thompa> maltaethiron: go back there do edit on each box, check the universe there
<maltaethiron> roger that
<thompa> maltaethiron: your running 6.0.6 right?
<maltaethiron> mhmm
<thompa> it doesnt matter
<maltaethiron> all of the repos are checked...should i changed them to universe if they dont say universe?
<thompa> yes
<bearcat> foot: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<thompa> then reload search again
<thompa> :-$
<Braxis> bearcat, yeah if he wants to wait for 24 hours downloading
<bearcat> eep!
<bearcat> foot: abort that with cntrl=c
<Braxis> The mirrors are almost dead
<Braxis> Tonight at least
<bearcat> cntrl-c
<maltaethiron> thompa: what about the ones that say universe multiverse?
<foot> bearcat: luckily I was pouring coffee
<thompa> the new ubuntu disks have the latest updates on them inc. kernel i think
<bearcat> Braxis: so how does one reindex the package listing to include the apt repositories one just added
<thompa> maltaethiron: check everything universe mutiverse
<Snowmadic> greetings.
<Snowmadic> I was wondering if someone might have time to help me with a couple problems I'm having with this kubuntu install.
<thompa> maltaethiron: then reload
<thompa> its same as update
<maltaethiron> realoading now
<thompa> maltaethiron: good its going to work now, if you get errors its because of a duplicate repos, just go back and uncheck it
<maltaethiron> ok
<maltaethiron> i got like 4 errors
<thompa> i cant make head or tale of the repos list anyway
<thompa> just close it
<Snowmadic> when I try to install something, apt-get invariably can't find it.
<maltaethiron> rock on
<Snowmadic> I've updated the package lists, and am just trying to install bitchx.
<thompa> maltaethiron: now search for that package
<Snowmadic> and maybe thunderbird
<Snowmadic> :P
<maltaethiron> snowmadic: is what you're trying to install nonfree?
<bearcat> foot: do apt-get update
<excitatory> i'm really having trouble with konqueror accessing the standard gmail interface.. no matter what browser id i choose, it doesn't work.
<maltaethiron> because im having a very similer problem
<bearcat> foot: "apt get update"
<Braxis> Is kubunto not made for recent nvidia cards or something?
<Braxis> Kubuntu*
<bearcat> foot: arrgh .i'm tired
<maltaethiron> what makes you ask that?
<excitatory> Braxis: no..
<Braxis> Well so far I've had 3 friends
<bearcat> foot: "apt-get update"
<Braxis> And myself
<Snowmadic> afaik, bitchx is free
<thompa> flash is in multiverse
<Braxis> Basically have kde crash when kubuntu tries to get into it
<maltaethiron> *does the w00t dance...for REAL this time thompa!!
<maltaethiron> w000000000t
<Braxis> Graphical errors + completely locks up
<foot> bearcat: wait I am tied too amd messed up with the paste button let me show you
<excitatory> Braxis: have you tried installing the nvidia provided drivers?
<thompa> maltaethiron: so if you feel like it go back and eliminate other than mutiverse
<maltaethiron> damnit!
<Braxis> excitatory, the live cd doesn't even work.
<maltaethiron> thompa: it says its not installable, what kinda crap is it pullin on me here?
<Braxis> You would kind of assume it would you know... have drivers on it that would actually allow it to display something
<thompa> maltaethiron: whats the error
<rachel> hi guys
<c0rrupt> mine crashes too
<maltaethiron> flashplugin-nonfree:
<maltaethiron>  Depends: gsfonts-x11  but it is not installable
<excitatory> Braxis: the livecd and default install uses a generic driver..
<maltaethiron> thats it
<rachel> can I ask a question about korganizer and karm
<c0rrupt> excitatory, how would someone install it..
<c0rrupt> the os crashes on boot
<excitatory> Braxis: try installing the nvidia drivers  (kubuntu cannot distribute them)
<foot> bearcat: I dont think there is any damage but...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20261
<thompa> maltaethiron: install it
<maltaethiron> thompa: did you see the error up there?
<maltaethiron> install it how?
<Braxis> Well then why would it attempt to use the generic ones which seem to not work with recent nvidia cards?
<maltaethiron> in konsole?
<excitatory> c0rrupt: you don't need x to install drivers
<thompa> your using synaptic
<c0rrupt> how do i go to a command lin
<c0rrupt> w/o launching kde
<maltaethiron> but dude, its "not installable"
<excitatory> c0rrupt: does the login manager (kdm) come up even?
<thompa> maltaethiron: gsfonts is not?
<Braxis> LOL
<foot> bearcat: apt-get update seems to be working beautifuly, exept for hellion doesnt have the appropriate sid releases.. something tells me that isnt a problem
<maltaethiron> what thompa?
<excitatory> ?
<thompa> maltaethiron: ?
<c0rrupt> well
<bearcat> foot: did you paste all that stuff into your file? O.o
<c0rrupt> it comes up
<c0rrupt> then freezes
<maltaethiron> gsfonts is not....you just said that...and that means what to me
<c0rrupt> oh ic
<c0rrupt> ya brax
<c0rrupt> er actually
<c0rrupt> no dude
<c0rrupt> lol
<thompa> maltaethiron: did you istall gsfonts
<c0rrupt> it doesnt come up
<c0rrupt> cause it auto logs in
<c0rrupt> soooooo
<c0rrupt> wtf are u talking about?
<excitatory> what?  why would you set up your box to auto-login?
<maltaethiron> apperently not..would i get that through konsole?
<c0rrupt> ,........
<c0rrupt> its a live cd
<foot> bearcat: I had copied to patebin and when I went to copy yours It still had the pastebin transfer safed so yes, but it refused it... I think
<c0rrupt> can i please talk to a dev or something
<excitatory> argh
<Braxis> Dev really needs to know about this.
<c0rrupt> excitatory, either we are on the wrong page here
<excitatory> please specify these things
<excitatory> well anyway
<c0rrupt> omfg.. he did
<bearcat> foot: do a "cat" on the file and see if it looks ok. It should be obvious if it's all fsked up
<c0rrupt> ok lets start over
<c0rrupt> hi
<thompa>  maltaethiron: leave synaptic open, stick with one app
<c0rrupt> there is a problem with the kubuntu LIVE cd
<excitatory> wait, whose machine are we talking about?
<Braxis> The shipped default drivers with Kubuntu DO NOT WORK with recent geforce 7xxx's
<c0rrupt> mine and braxis
<Braxis> Simple as that
<c0rrupt> we have the same carf
<c0rrupt> card*
<maltaethiron> thompa:i searched for gsfonts in synaptic
<c0rrupt> so basically
<thompa>  maltaethiron: search for it and install it
<c0rrupt> you need to fix your drivers
<thompa> and
<excitatory> alright, makes sense now, was rather confusing.
<maltaethiron> roger
<c0rrupt> b/c they dont work on grforce 7800 gt
<c0rrupt> ok good
<thompa>  maltaethiron: also here is the step by step  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<visik7> Braxis: works for me
<foot> bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20263
<visik7> Braxis: I've a 7400 card and all 3d work smoothly
<Braxis> Fine... 7800
<c0rrupt> 7800
<c0rrupt> ^^
<thompa> maltaethiron: step 10 on that link
<c0rrupt> GT
<excitatory> visik7: is that w/ the vesa or nvidia driver?
<Braxis> We both have the same card... both have the same issues
<maltaethiron> thompa: its installing gsfonts right now
<Braxis> After an install of kubuntu it's using the 'vesa' driver
<visik7> excitatory: I don't think that 3d works smoothly with vesa :)
<thompa> maltaethiron: also on that page at the top is "before you start" section
<visik7> and btw kubuntu use nv not vesa by default
<excitatory> visik7: well, we're talking about livecds here
<Braxis> So why the hell would it use vesa by default
<excitatory> ah, yes, you're right
<excitatory> my bad.
<Braxis> Both c0rrupt and I just looked and it's deffinately using vesa by default
<visik7> is a live cd
<visik7> i ok with vesa
<bearcat> foot: i think i may see the "sid" problem. on line 42 it looks like you hit the tab key between "deb" and "http"
<c0rrupt> ok well
<excitatory> nv is a poor driver, but mostly works since there's really no other option due to liscensing
<thompa> Braxis: nvidia cards?
<Braxis> Indeed
<Braxis> geforce 7800gt
<Snowmadic> 7800gt I think he said
<Braxis> We both have the same card and the same issues
<foot> bearcat:ok I'll fix that
<Braxis> After I install kubuntu in graphics safe mode it works... however after looking at xorg's config I found that it was using the vesa driver
<thompa> Braxis: is the nvidia driver the problem?
<Snowmadic> interesting.  paring back most of the video goodies makes this quite the useable machine.  less eye-candy, but for $5, a workable laptop is reasonable ;)
<c0rrupt> we want to install the correct nvidia drivers
<c0rrupt> after we have installed
<c0rrupt> however the xorg.conf is .. fucked?
<thompa> Braxis: so after you nvidia-glx enable you edited xorg.conf right?
<Braxis> Indeed
<thompa> and you changed vesa to nvidia
<visik7> btw you can create a custom livecd with nvdia driver
<Braxis> Somewhere along the line something must have went fubared because after I did that kubuntu wouldn't even try to boot
<Snowmadic> the livecd is interesting in some respects anyway.  on a laptop, that has a choice of either 640x480 or 800x600, not all of the install dialogues even fit on the screens, leaving you tab selecting buttons and hoping that you're on "next" not "cancel" :)
<Braxis> I'm just reinstalling so I'll see what happens
<foot> bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20264
<excitatory> Snowmadic: agreed.. you should file a bug report..
<thompa> maltaethiron: go back and install flashplugin?
* excitatory misses the old installer
<c0rrupt> same lol
<maltaethiron> i installed a bunch of gsfonts stuff, but i get the same error
<Braxis> I deffinately miss the old installer
<bearcat> foot: looks much better. Now try the "apt-get update" again and see of you see any sid errors
<Snowmadic> excitatory: not a bad idea.
<thompa> maltaethiron: sorry im out of ideas, follow that link page
<foot> bearcat: no sid errors
<bearcat> awesome
<thompa> maltaethiron: somewhere you are missing a step
<Snowmadic> it was quite frustrating, really.  I'm more comfortable with gnome, but kubuntu actually allowed me to install, whereas the gnome setup seems to have at least one error in the tab order of it's forms that prevents me from getting past the time zone selection screen.
<thompa> maltaethiron: there a flash manual install also
* excitatory away
<maltaethiron> yeah, ive frickin tried everything...gahh
<foot> bearcat: now back to the setup?
<maltaethiron> ima see what the flash website says
<foot> bearcat: hyams right?
<bearcat> foot: i'm looking something up.
<thompa> maltaethiron: im clueless, make sure you did an upgrade first
<maltaethiron> that sudo apt-get update right?
<bearcat> foot: i think i found an even better page
<Snowmadic> note to self.  running apt-get install <foo> while adept is updating == teh bad.
<Snowmadic> still no sound :(
<foot> bearcat: cool
<Snowmadic> grr.
<Snowmadic> trying to get sound up under kde with the built in es1978 (Maestro) on this laptop.  worked from the live cd, doesn't work from the installed OS
<Snowmadic> suggestions, folks?
<foot> Snowmadic: I found that same problem my first night on linux
<bearcat> foot: you have an PVR-150?
<foot> bearcat: yes
<Snowmadic> foot: hmm?  same sound card?  This is far from my first night in linux, just my first week trying ubuntu.  This machine worked like a top running debian 3.0 sarge, just thought I'd try something new.  So far the "new" has been a headache ;)
<bearcat> Snowmadic: i was asking him what tv card he had, exactly
<Snowmadic> er, I was replying to: "[00:36]  <foot> Snowmadic: I found that same problem my first night on linux"
<foot> Snowmadic: I havent been following your full dialog, it is my 5th night with linux, on kubuntu. I have been trying to install a pvr card. I was talking about adept update and apt-get
<bearcat> ok, foot this page looks even better: http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<Snowmadic> foot: ah, yes.  that was absentmindedness on my part.
<Snowmadic> worked 14(ish) hours today.
<Snowmadic> probably not the mindset one should be tinkering with a linux box in :P
<bearcat> foot: near the end there is some Gnome specific stuff, but don't worry. 1. we arent' gonna get that far tonight as i am going to bed soon. 2. See #1
<c0rrupt> ok brax
<foot> bearcat: got it
<c0rrupt> installed and boote
<c0rrupt> d
<c0rrupt> it worked on usb install
<c0rrupt> :D
<farous> Cornellius: how did it work
<farous> c0rrupt: sorry
<bearcat> foot: this page doesn't require you to set up another terminal for the guys funky scripts
<mrmusic> hey are there any reasons one would NOT want to use SSHFS or SFTP (via ssh)
<farous> so it worked fine with you cong :)
<foot> bearcat: ok so I just follow it along then, we hope
<maltaethiron> thompa: im giving up for right now...i really need to sleep, its 3 in the morning, and i gotta work in 12 hours
<c0rrupt> ?
<bearcat> hey Hawkwind?
<foot> bearcat: now as root I do or do not need to use the sudo. just do right?
<bearcat> foot: you don't need "do" or "sudo"
<gregory> i need help!!!
<Snowmadic> i need beer!!!
<bearcat> foot: there is no such command as "do"
<Snowmadic> oh, wait.  fridge.
<maltaethiron> i need sleep!!!!
<gregory> when i download something how do i install it??
<maltaethiron> gnight all
* Snowmadic trundles off in a kitchen-like direction
<gregory> there no setup file thing
<foot> bearcat: and I use kate instead ov gedit? or vim?
<bearcat> foot: either way
<Snowmadic> gregory, does it say .tar.gz on the end of the file you downloaded?
<maltaethiron> guys, how do you do actions like how snowmadic just did?
<gregory> um
<bearcat> foot: well gedit is a gnome program and gnome is one of the other dekstops
<Snowmadic> maltaethiron: /me <action>
<gregory> no
<maltaethiron> ty
<foot> 777777beright
<Snowmadic> gregory: what did you download?
* maltaethiron <passes out on bed after trying exhaustingly to install flashplayer
<Snowmadic> exact file name, preferably.
<foot> bearcat: cats!!!
<gregory> lmme 1.0   thats all it says
<bearcat> foot: are you alright?
<gregory> i downloaded messenger
<maltaethiron> you get attacked foot?
<gregory> i dont like the mesenger it comes with
<TheHighChild> foot: Kate is a pretty heavy app, You may prefer kwrite or even nano as a text based editor
<foot> bearcat: one of the cats likes to help on the computer
<Snowmadic> ... as in msn messenger?
<bearcat> foot: oh. lol
<gregory> ye but a linux version
<maltaethiron> hehe, cats
<gregory> Can someone give me a good msn messenger for linux LINK please
* maltaethiron is away: Away at the moment
<Snowmadic> gregory: ok, what application is it?  there are lots of linux messengers.  I use "gaim" for instance.
<bearcat> gregory: kopete
<TheHighChild> gregory: Gaim will handle all protocols, aim, icq, jabber, msn, yahoo,. etc
<Snowmadic> kopete comes with kubuntu, but sucks.
<gregory> so il download Gaim
<foot> TheHighChild: one thing at a time. and thank you. I am understanding vim at the moment
<Snowmadic> gregory: sudo apt-get install gaim
<TheHighChild> Gaim, is a GTK app but will work fine on KDE, I use it
<Snowmadic> type that into a konsole window and that will install it automatically.
<gregory> can someone give me the gaim link
<foot> bearcat: so "/etc/apt/sources.lis" [New File]                              0,0-1         All  is blank. just cut and paste the text inthere? or is something not right
<TheHighChild> any of you guys have any web-based multiplayer games that rock?
<Snowmadic> gregory: I just did, in a way.
<TheHighChild> something I can play from a browser
<bearcat> foot: i'm sorry, what are you doing?
<Snowmadic> gregory: in kubuntu ( and any debian(ish) linux), you don't need to go download it in a browser to install something.
<bearcat> foot: oh!
<bearcat> foot: you're reading that page.
<bearcat> foot: we did that already. Got to step two
<bearcat> ^Got^go
<foot> bearcat: so apt get upgrade
<gregory> what do i do than
<hkallinikos> is there a wget front end for kde?
<Snowmadic> like I said.
<foot> :wq
<foot> oops
<Snowmadic> open a terminal window (konsole, under system in the K menu)
<Snowmadic> when that's open, you should see a command line prompt, yes?
<bearcat> foot: nope
<Snowmadic> what you type in there is exactly this --> sudo apt-get install gaim
<Braxis> Wow
<Braxis> Fantastic
<Snowmadic> braxis: hmm?
<Braxis> Your x configuration has been altered. This script canot proceed automatically
<bearcat> foot: start with "Step Two"
<gregory> im downloading Gaim 2.o beta s
<gregory> something*
<Braxis> This is on a brand new kubuntu install
<foot> bearcat: and if i did.....?????
<Braxis> Following the kubuntu guide to install nvidia drivers
<bearcat> foot: is it still running?
<foot> yup
<bearcat> foot: it's going to try and update all the packages on your system
<bearcat> foot: you can let it run if you want too
<c0rrupt`> hey brax
<foot> bearcat: so that could take awhile
<bearcat> foot: yeah
<foot> bearcat: and to stop in the middle wont screw anything up?
<Braxis> This is really REALLY getting annoying
<bearcat> foot: but you recently upgraded, like the other night
<bearcat> foot: i don't know if it will or not
<foot> bearcat: yes
<Braxis> visik7, are you still around?
<foot> bearcat: can you get to here from work?
<bearcat> foot: you might just let it run and go to sleep, and tackle this when you are fresher in the morning. Start with step two, where the first command will be sudo apt-get install apache2
<bearcat> foot: yes i cna
<Snowmadic> ok, that's new.
<foot> bearcat: its done
<bearcat> foot: sweet
<_rince_> mrgn
<Snowmadic> I just had a client say "y'know, I should have eaten that kid for lunch back when he was smaller.  There're animals that do that with the troublesome ones, maybe they've the right idea."
<Braxis> Could someone PLEASE help
<Braxis> c0rrupt and I are running into the same exact problems
<Braxis> and we are following the howto's 100%
<Snowmadic> braxis: I wish I could, but I lack a 7xxx series nv card to try it with :|
<foot> bearcat: apache2 is going
<Braxis> This is REALLY annoying
<bearcat> Braxis: i'd gladly help you, but i know little about debian/kubuntu. I'm a Sourcemage user
<bearcat> Braxis: i don;t have that card anyway
<c0rrupt`> brax..
<c0rrupt`> im googling around
<c0rrupt`> ill find another howto
<Braxis> Apparently alot of people have the same problem
<bearcat> foot: sweet
<gregory> can someone gime me Gaim
<foot> bearcat: do you know an easy way to get amarok to use mp3 files?
<Snowmadic> gregory: I've been trying to tell you the easiest way to install it on a kubuntu box.
<Braxis> gregory, apt-get install gaim
<Snowmadic> downloading it, or being sent a file for it is likely more complicated
<Snowmadic> braxis: I've tried saying that 3+ times :P
<bearcat> foot: it should do it since it uses xine (unless they turned it off)
<gregory> how do i get it than
<Snowmadic> gregory: ...
<Braxis> ...?
<gregory> yes
<foot> bearcat: they have to turn it off on the install downloads to avoid legal issues
<Braxis> gregory, maybe linux isn't for you
<gregory> i just want gaim
<Snowmadic> open. a. console.  NOW
<bearcat> foot: ahh
<gregory> whats that
<gregory> i just got kubuntu today
<bearcat> foot: i think i found it
<Braxis> gregory, I think you need to go back to windows
<foot> bearcat: I did the first part of putting in the flash player but desided to wait for the second part till this hassle was over
<purple> i want to updata my amaok
<gregory> no way
<gregory> i hate windows
<Braxis> gregory, or read a really big linux for dummies
<purple> what should i do?
<Snowmadic> like I said.  click on the menu in the lower right.  find the "system" section, and click on "konsole".  let me know when you've done this please.
<gregory> no
<gregory> ok
<gregory> done
<Snowmadic> do you have a black window now with something liike <youreusername>@<your computers name> ?
<AmyLee> moin
<gregory> wait
<bearcat> foot: try apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<gregory> konsole isnt there
<AmyLee> hey
<foot> tried that.
<purple> hey there
<purple> i want to update my amarok
<purple> what should i do?
<gregory> OK
<gregory> im there
<foot> bearcat: but when I did I wasnt root
<gregory> snowmadic: theres a black window
<Snowmadic> yes?  good.  in that window, type:  sudo apt-get install gaim
<bearcat> foot: try it now :)
<mag_> does anyone in here know what codec to download so kb3 can support burning mp3 files
<foot> bearcat: damn but this is slow. still only 10% on the second part of step two
<gregory> and than enter?
<c0rrupt`> wow wtf
<c0rrupt`> my laptop just shutdown
<bearcat> foot: you think *thats* slow? Try using a sourcebased distro like me. It takes me hours to update kde :)
<Snowmadic> yes
<gregory> it said
<gregory> Password:
<Snowmadic> right.  now when you were installing kubuntu, you were asked to pick that.
<Snowmadic> so what you'll enter is the password you chose at that time.
<wildbat> hello ALL
<gregory> ok
<Snowmadic> and then hit enter again.
<foot> bearcat: 45m10sec
<Braxis> LOL
<wildbat> anyone knows about SKIM ?
<gregory> it wont let me type
<bearcat> foot: it's downloading the libxine-extra codexs?
<Snowmadic> it is, it just isn't showing you the typing.
<Snowmadic> that's so people can't read your password.
<gregory> o ok
<foot> bearcat: nope the 2nd part od step 2 on the mythtv site
<bearcat> foot: ahh
<foot> 17%
<gregory> ok done
<bearcat> foot: oh yeah. mysql server is a beast!
<gregory> now wat
<wildbat> anyone knows about SKIM??~
<foot> bearcat: slow damn hardware
<gregory> it says like   couldnt find package
<gregory> couldnt find package gaim
<foot> 19%
<Snowmadic> ok, type: sudo apt-get update
<foot> heh
<bearcat> foot: i need sleeep
<Snowmadic> and feed it the same password
<foot> bearcat: I will talk to you tommorrow
<foot> bearcat: sleep well my friend
<bearcat> foot: cool. I trust you have enough to do for now on your own.
<gregory> ok done
<bearcat> foot: thank you. You're pickign this stuff up faster then most. I'm proud of you.
<foot> bearcat: yes. And thank you again
<Snowmadic> geforce 5700 reporting the same problems as c0rrupt` and Braxis herel.
<c0rrupt`> :(
<Snowmadic> gregory: now try sudo apt-get install gaim again
<Braxis> Yeah this is really annoying
<Snowmadic> indeed.
<Braxis> And when I try to run nvidia-glx-config enable it says I can't
<Snowmadic> works like a top on my ati rage128, but the geforce chokes.
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> since on of the last updates I get the KDE first time wizard every time I start kde
<Braxis> Error: your x configuration has been altered
<gregory> it says like done n stuff
* bearcat hugs foot and scampers off
<foot> bearcat: it's not dificult just new, and I didnt start on the easy stuff, or read the manual first. my girlfriend wants to watch tv so that means since I talked her into this I have to make it work somehow ;] 
<Goliath23> strange problem!
<gregory> i havent got gaim though
<gregory> dont i have to download it?
<Braxis> gregory, seriously you should think about going back to windows
<gregory> fuck of
<Braxis> no.
<Snowmadic> *bangs head on desk repeatedly*
<Snowmadic> ARGH
<Snowmadic> ok, click on the menu in the lower left, look in "internet" and tell me if gaim is there now.
<c0rrupt`> lawl
<c0rrupt`> @
<gregory> noopeee
<c0rrupt`> intranet
<Braxis> Snowmadic, you know what's wierd
<Braxis> Suse had exactly the same problem for me
<gregory> do i have to downloasd gaim 1st? and than do that konsole thing?
<Snowmadic> no.
<Braxis> It locked up before entering kde/gnome
<gregory> o
<Braxis> With graphical issues
<Snowmadic> the whole point of apt-get is that it downloads it for you
<gregory> o
<Snowmadic> that's what I've been trying to say for the past 45min :)
<c0rrupt`> LOL
<gregory> why dosent it work than:(
<Braxis> Snow, you have to realize that the servers are so slow right now it will take him about 45min just to download gaim from apt-get
<Snowmadic> pebkac
<Braxis> Indeed
<Snowmadic> took me about 1m30s when testing this before suggesting it :\
<Braxis> gregory, let me explain this to you
<gregory> ok
<Braxis> Your problem exists between your keyboard and chair
<Snowmadic> gregory: did it completely finish and go back to the prompt?
<c0rrupt`> LOL
<mag_> does anyone in here know what codec to download so kb3 can support burning mp3 files
<gregory> i dont no
<mag_> does anyone in here know what codec to download so kb3 can support burning mp3 files
<c0rrupt`> mag_, spamming wont make people help you any faster, just annoy them
<Snowmadic> it's pretty easy to know that.  does the last line in the window look like the one you typed the command into?
<Snowmadic> ie: <username>@<machine name>$
<gregory> o yes
<Snowmadic> right.
<Braxis> Fantastic
<Braxis> The howto broke kubuntu
<gregory> it says  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Snowmadic> ...
<gregory> and than the User name Machine name
<Braxis> Good game.
* Braxis uninstalls kubuntu
<Snowmadic> I'll brb.
<gregory> ohhh!!! i need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:@
<TheGateKeeper> mag_: if you wanted to listen to mp3 you would need codecs, but to burn them, you just burn them as data files
<jjmaestro> hola
<TomTheBomb> i got a question about repositories
<TomTheBomb> are there any mirrors for the standard repositories?
<TomTheBomb> security is extremely slow
<Braxis> Ok update....
<TheGateKeeper> TomTheBomb: I think security is the one repo that doesn't have a mirror from what others have said
<TomTheBomb> oh, really?
<TomTheBomb> that kind of sucks >:(
<Braxis> I reconfigured xserver and it went back to nv driver
<Braxis> Once again got the graphical errors of doom
<TomTheBomb> thats gotta be whyit's so slow too
<TomTheBomb> lol
<TomTheBomb> im  trying to download fglrx
<TheGateKeeper> TomTheBomb: the others do, you just modify the country code us. -> ca. for example
<TomTheBomb> ah, okay
<TomTheBomb> thanks for the info
<TheGateKeeper> TomTheBomb: yw :-)
<TheGateKeeper> !nvidia > Braxis
<Braxis> Dude.
<Braxis> Don't even try
<Braxis> I've been at this for a long time
<Braxis> Snowmadic, c0rrupt, and I all have the same problems with it
<Snowmadic> the slight difference being mine is a 5700, not a 7800, but the symptoms are the same.
<wildbat> anyone knows about SKIM??~
<Snowmadic> gregory: at any point did it ask you a yes/no question about installing extra packages?
<hkallinikos> whats the difference of Konsole and xterm?
<Snowmadic> hkallinikos: not a lot, really
<hkallinikos> ok ;)
<Snowmadic> konsole looks prettier? :P
<gregory> no
<Snowmadic> did it appear to download things like gaim-data and whatnot?
<gregory> nno
<Ash-Fox> What widget kit is openoffice written in anyway?
<Snowmadic> then when you said "ok, it's done", it wasn't.
<Snowmadic> what, exactly, did it say?
<danish> how does this irc thing work
<gregory> do you want me to try again?
<Snowmadic> anything like "couldn't find package gaim" or whatnot?
<hkallinikos> i had a problem with my Isa Proxy here,i finally decided to eclude this pc's ip from proxy so i can have straight access to internet,now i can do updates with apt-get,but i cant use wget,it goes through the proxy again,how this happens?
<gregory> i dont no
<gregory> il trya again
<Snowmadic> no, I want you to tell me (if the window is still open) what it said last t.....
<Snowmadic> ok, sure.
<gregory> what do i type
<Snowmadic> same as before.
<Snowmadic> sudo apt-get install gaim
<Braxis> LOL
<Braxis> you're still at it?
<Snowmadic> Braxis: were I paid by the hour, I could plan my retirement on this one ;)
<Ash-Fox> danish, IRC works like this: http://www.apps.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1459.html http://www.apps.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2810.html http://www.apps.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2811.html http://www.apps.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2812.html http://www.apps.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2813.html
<gregory> it said..
<gregory> Building Dependency Tree... done
<Braxis> Haahahaha
<gregory> 2: coudlt find package gaim
<gregory> e:**
<Snowmadic> right.  so back when I asked if it worked, and it had clearly said it couldn't find it.  why did you say it was done and had installed?
<gregory> it said that
<Snowmadic> ...
<gregory> but it didnt install
<Snowmadic> if it said it couldn't find it.  IT CAN'T INSTALL WHAT IT CAN'T FIND!
<Snowmadic> *cough* sorry 'bout that folks ;)
<gregory> ok..
<gregory> i dont get you
<gregory> what do i do now..:(
<TheGateKeeper> Snowmadic: :-)
<Snowmadic> I realize this
<Snowmadic> in lieu of attempting to explain how to fix your sources.list so you can install things that aren't in the usual package list.  I opt for sleep.
<gregory> fuck you
<Snowmadic> now there's gratitude for spending 45 min of my time trying to help.
<|lostbyte|> gregory, ITs not nice to swear.
<gregory> Then help me
<Snowmadic> luckily I hadn't hit enter on the line that would have mentioned stopping in later today to see if you were around and still needed help.  won't bother doing that at this point.
<|lostbyte|> gregory, your problem ?
<gregory> ok
<gregory> i want to download gaim
<XVampireX> why
<CVirus> gregory: you're insulting a volunteer ?
<Snowmadic> gregory: I tried from prior to 1am here until almost 2am.  I got cursed on for my troubles.  you're on your own now, pal.
<Ash-Fox> sudo apt-get install gaim
<XVampireX> gregory: have you tried kopete?
<Ash-Fox> that will download it and install it
<gregory> i dont like kopete
<XVampireX> Why?
<|lostbyte|> gregory, what does sudo apt-get install gaim give you ?
<Snowmadic> Ash-Fox: he has a source issue, apt can't find it.
<TheGateKeeper> gregory: modify your sources.list file as per these instuctions then attempt to install gaim again: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<gregory> i tryed that ask fox...it didnt work
<Ash-Fox> Snowmadic, oh, yay :)
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ash-Fox> gregory, tried that to generate your sources? (Try to keep away from the experimental stuff, because it's well.. experimental)
<Snowmadic> gregory: for your future reference, cursing on people in a help channel doesn't often get you a quick answer.
<|lostbyte|> gregory, whats the output to that command, pastebin it ?
<gregory> i dont no
<gregory> i just got kubuntu today!
<wildbat> anyone knows about SKIM??~
<Snowmadic> have a good one folks, I've gotta take off.
<hkallinikos> gregory: have you uncomment the sources.list?
<gregory> how do i do that
<XVampireX> gregory: comments = #
<XVampireX> But
<Quuar> Im trying to install plugin so i can view windows media streams in firefox but I get this..
<XVampireX> you have to remove # only where you see: # deb
<Quuar> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quuar>   totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<XVampireX> or #deb I don't remember
<hkallinikos> gregory: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list      and there you find all the lines starting with deb and delete the # before the deb
<gregory> complecated
<XVampireX> gregory
<Quuar> Can anyone help with that?
<XVampireX> go to synaptic
<XVampireX> errr
<XVampireX> adept
<gregory> weres that
<XVampireX> and check it there
<XVampireX> I don't know where it's in adept
<XVampireX> someone should tell you
<hkallinikos> gregory: type on Konsole sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<XVampireX> Quaar: well, looks like you have outdated version of totem-gstreamer
<Quuar> Im using online repositories???
<XVampireX> Though it should resolve it
<XVampireX> how are you installing the package?
<Quuar> apt
<Quuar> and synaptic
<XVampireX> Ah
<gregory> n than what hkallinikos
<deb> Quuar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats . u will find all formats here :)
<Quuar> tried both
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: you using the cli or adept or synaptic?
<hkallinikos> you opened the file?
<XVampireX> Ah, yeah
<XVampireX> Haha
<gregory> it came up with a list
<hkallinikos> ok,find the lines that start with #deb
<XVampireX> I forgot about that you need universe/multiverse I thought this package was in the free repositories
<Quuar> Huh I used apt then i tried synaptic even know synaptic is just a front end
<hkallinikos> then erase the #
<Quuar> I have all the repositories
<gregory> so erase all the #
<Quuar> lol
<hkallinikos> not all
<hkallinikos> gregory
<Quuar> there not commented out
<hkallinikos> only the ones that continue with deb
<gregory> just the ones that start with  #deb
<gregory> okok
<hkallinikos> save the file after that,and try again: sudo apt-get update
<gregory> ok
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: true synaptic is just a fromt end but sometimes better at resolving dependencies, thing it uses a slight different database
<hkallinikos> and after the update type :sudo apt-get gaim
<c0rrupt`> yay
<c0rrupt`> i think i finally got it to work
<c0rrupt`> maybe ill write a tut now
<c0rrupt`> lol
<Quuar> anyways, I tried them both? So is there just an outdated package in the repository?
<gregory> its conecting too  au.archive.ubuntu.com
<gregory> on the konsole
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: ?
<hkallinikos> is it installing gregory?
<chris__> does anyone know dvd::rip or any other software similar to it?
<gregory> wat do i write in it again?
<Quuar> Nero?
<hkallinikos> what was the last toy typed?
<chris__> i'm having some trouble ripping a dvd due to, i believe, libdvdread
<hkallinikos> *you
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin is in universe but totem-gstreamer seems to be in the main repo so seems a bit strange
<gregory> its connecting but it keep timing out
<gregory> it says..
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: is totem-gstreamer installed?
<Quuar> gregory http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Repositories
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: yes
<gregory> [connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<gregory> but it timed out and now is trying to connect again.
<wildbat> anyone knows about SKIM?? please PM me
<Quuar> 1.0.0.0 is not a valid IP
<hkallinikos> gregory,did you erased the word deb too on the file?
<gregory> ye
<gregory> i think
<Quuar> Just the comments
<hkallinikos> no gregory,only the # i told you
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: what version?
<Quuar> not the deb
<gregory> i no
<gregory> just the #
<gregory> i did that
<Quuar> you just said you erased the debs
<hkallinikos> this # on file means to be commented,that it wont be read by any programm that uses it
<gregory> ok
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: I dunno whatever version apt installed today
<hkallinikos> did you closed the sources.list after saving it?
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: Setting up totem-gstreamer (1.4.3-0ubuntu1) ...
<gregory> yes
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: synaptic should tell you
<gregory> O
<gregory> i closed it
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: Im not in Synaptic Im using a terminal
<hkallinikos> ok
<gregory> O!!
<gregory> it conected
<gregory> now what
<hkallinikos> is it downloading?
<gregory> ium
<Quuar> gregory: if you just copy paste the whole file from the link I pasted and save then update it will work
<gregory> no it isnt
<hkallinikos> what messege you got?
<foot> How do I check to see what kernal I am using?
<Quuar> uname -a i believe
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: apt-cache search totem-gstreamer
<Quuar> or uname -r
<gregory> it just says mi user name n machine name
<Quuar> ya uname -r
<Quuar> foot:
<foot> Quuar: yes?
<foot> Quuar: thank you
<Quuar> lol no prob
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: Doesnt say just totem-gstreamer - A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on gstreamer
<foot> Quuar: late but I feel like I am almost done
<Quuar> I think this is just a repo problem
<gregory> im screwed
<Quuar> gregory: Just goto the link and copy past save and update, its real easy
<Gregory> which link
<hkallinikos> i have a question now
<Quuar> gregory http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Repositories
<Gregory> what do i do with it
<Gregory> i copied it
<Gregory> now what
<Quuar> Read it it says exactlt how to do it step by step
<Gregory> ok
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: ?
<hkallinikos> Gregory: do : sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list annd replace all the file with the one on the site
<Quuar> So looks like i am screwed on this one
<Gregory> ok
<Gregory> replace it with what?
<hkallinikos> i installed kubuntu on my home with an xp partition and on the boot i get a table to choose either windows or any kernel version i have for kubuntu,here i got clean kubuntu installation and i dont get the table to choose which kernel i need,how do i make it appear?
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: apt-cache showpkg totem-gstreamer
<Gregory> hkallinikos
<Gregory> replace it with what
<Quuar> The
<Quuar> 1.4.3-0ubuntu1(/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages)(/var/lib/dpkg/status)
<hkallinikos> Gregory: did you opened the file?
<Quuar> 1.4.1-0ubuntu4(/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Gregory> what file
<Quuar> Gregory: It says step by step what to do on that page
<Gregory> im on the page
<hkallinikos> well do what the page says
<Quuar> It has instructions
<Gregory> for repositories
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: did ya see that?
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: yep
<Quuar> The link puts him right on the repositories part
<Gregory> do i read that
<Quuar> Yes
<hkallinikos> Gregory: do you have any general knowledge for computers?
<office_> hello
<office_> how to fix this
<office_> files list file for package `libqt3-mt' contains empty filename
<Gregory> yes
<Gregory> i no everything about XP
<Gregory> im running windows vista
<Quuar> Really how do you edit registry values?
<Gregory> on my desktop
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: from the 2 lines that you posted looks like you have 2 versions installed and the plugin is picking up the wrong one, unless I am mistaken
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: with regedit
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: I know that, I was seeing if he does
<hkallinikos> ok,then i assume you can read some instructions and then do it
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: sorry :-)
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: I nackered that plan :-(
<Quuar> lol
<Quuar> So TheGateKeeper what should i do?
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: and synaptic only shows one version installed
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: the latter version?
<hkallinikos> its my 3rd day on linux too,but the only way to learn things is to read the forums and the manuals
<CVirus> the wiki is a good thing too
<Quuar> 1.4.3
<hkallinikos> true
<Quuar> All i wanna do is watch some adult swim online guys!
<Quuar> Maybe theres a different package i can use?
<niels_> lo everybody, can somebody help me with my kubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: not sure here, you could try uninstalling the gstreamer stuff, then pick the Firefox plugin ask it to install that, and hope that it picks up all the dependencies and install everything you want, or use the xine engine instead of the gstreamer one
<Lynoure> niels_: Depends on your problem. Hard to guess before you tell about it.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> halO? when i install a DOC package, how can i browse the documentation?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there something like "man command" but in a "doc library" fashion?
<foot> are synaptic and adept basicly the same?
<niels_> lynoure, I installed kubuntu yesterday and when I restarted today there was a proble
<niels_> problem*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> foot: y
<Lynoure> niels_: What kind of problem?
<foot> Tallia1Kubuntu:  thx
<niels_> I was able to choose 5kbuntu kernel, and the difference was 2with 26 and 2 wih 23 but don't ask me what preciously
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: I use the xine engine, totem-xine, and libxine-extracodecs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can answer me? it's fairly easy!! :)
<niels_> and when I picked out the 26's it blocked after it loaded everything(same screen appeared but didn't load anymore:s)
<niels_> and when I choose that 23 it worked
<hkallinikos> can someone help me with wget?
<leveldoc> Tallia1Kubuntu: /usr/share/doc/[package name]  usually
<Lynoure> niels_: Five seems like an odd number... one normal 23, one recovert boot 23, and same kind of pair with 26
<leveldoc> but in case you can't find it:   sudo dpkg -L [package name]  will list the files for you
<TheGateKeeper> foot: different gui front ends that essentially do the same job, I prefer synaptic
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: Im gunna see if EasyUbuntu will do it
<Quuar> its so sweet
<hkallinikos> thoguh i have opened my IP from the proxy to have straight internet access,and it works with apt-get and the adept front end,wget still says that i am blocked from the proxy
<niels_> jes
<niels_> and some memory checker 86+ or something like that
<niels_> can you help me?
<Lynoure> niels_: That's normal when you have installed an updated kernel, the normal boot with -26 is the one you want to use. And old kernel can be removed if the new one works fine
<niels_> cos normally I boot that 26
<foot> TheGateKeeper: ok, I do not have synaptic at the moment
<niels_> but the new one doesn't work fine
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: good luck, hope it doesn't break your system :-)
<Lynoure> niels_: normal 26 does not work for you? What about normal 23?
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: ahh why would it do that?
<niels_> 23works fine
<foot> TheGateKeeper: these seems to ba a problem as I am having trouble finding packages with adept. methinks I need to add a few repositories
<Tallia1Kubuntu> leveldoc: and how to access it? with a simple browser?
<Quuar> and its gunna install accelerated 3d drivers for my vid card
<Lynoure> niels_: what happens with the newer one?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> leveldoc: or is there a fast way to access it?
<Hobbsee> !components
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: it's like automatrix, and that is know to break systems
<niels_> first you have the normal screen loading *   ok...
<MasterBrack> does anyone know how to configure dvd::rip?  for some reason i'm getting an error like 'libdvdread: device not found'
<niels_> and then that same screen appears with on top kubuntu
<niels_> and then that blue loader
<niels_> but not text
<niels_> and it just stays like that
<TheGateKeeper> foot: you might find this usefull then: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<niels_> but I t hinkt the problem is that I was updating yesterday and I rebooted before it wsa finished
<niels_> how does that program call that updates?
<Quuar> Thank god for cigarettes
<foot> TheGateKeeper: thx, Iwas just starting to search
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: IT WORKED, it used a Kaffine Plugin too!
<TheGateKeeper> foot: yw :-)
<foot> TheGateKeeper: "yw" ??
<TheGateKeeper> EasyUbuntu ?
<Quuar> oh wait its just kinda sitting there saying Kaffine Starter Plugin...
<TheGateKeeper> foot: short for you are welcome :-)
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: Ya Easyubuntu
<Lynoure> niels_: you could try   sudo apt-get upgrade   to see if some packages (like kernel modules) get reinstalled.
<foot> TheGateKeeper: AAhhhh
<Quuar> That sucks it just sits there...
<niels_> they don't become reinstalled
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: was going to suggest this first, but you got carried away :-) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<niels_> but what's that program that updates?
<MasterBrack> easyubuntu didn't work too well for me when i used it on KDE
<niels_> is there a site with al those commands on?
<Quuar> Im all happy, but it didnt really work the plugins broke
<MasterBrack> the updater program you might be thinking of is adept
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: you sure your sources.list is all ok?
<Lynoure> niels_: You mean what package should it upgrade... no idea without access to your computer. Probably restricted kernel modules, or something
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: ya... exact copy of one from starter guide
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: where?
<Quuar> huh?
<niels_> no but yesterday I opened a programm that started updating hundreds of things...
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: url?
<niels_> and I suppose it wasn't finished
<niels_> is there a way to check what that program was(command or something?)
<Lynoure> niels_: That would be Adept
<MasterBrack> if it wasnt finished it should come up again at reboot
<Lynoure> niels: it's normal that it does a huge number of updates right after an install. Loads of things to fix.
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: you fire up synaptic when you are done and make sure no broken packages
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Repositories
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: plf repos are incorrect I have corrected here: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: Just duplicate sources no broken packages
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: okay but that package didnt come from PLF?
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: no but I would expect synaptic to winge when you pressed reload
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: remove the duplicates
<niels_> yes it is adept
<niels_> ty
<niels_> ty lynoure
<Lynoure> niels_: :)
<niels_> and another thing, where can I download codecs for my mp3's and video's and stuff?
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: okay all done now what?
<_tsdgeos> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.24 Stopped
<foot> TheGateKeeper: still no love
<Lynoure> niels_: most people get them with tools called EasyUbuntu or Automatix, neither are official, but you can google to find them.
<niels_> and can you donwload codecs with synaptic?
<niels_> or adept,
<Lynoure> niels_: I'm not sure. I cannot remember from where, al least. They are not in the official repositories
<Ademan>  isnt there a directory within your user's home directory where you can put commands that only you can use? (like the user specific equivalent of /bin or /usr/bin) ?
<Quuar> niels_: Theres instructions for Ubuntuguide on the starter guide
<Quuar> I mean EasyUbuntu
<MasterBrack> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<MasterBrack> for the starter guide, niels
<niels_> ty
<c0rrupt`> o.0
<c0rrupt`> Braxis,
<Quuar> niels_: here this will get ya right to the part you need
<Quuar> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_use_Easy_Ubuntu
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: Still with me bud?
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: yes and no :-) I got to run
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: Quuaryou have done sudo apt-get update or reload in synaptic?
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: yes
<niels_> thx very much
<niels_> how can I reinstall all updates?
<foot> TheGateKeeper: before you go, know that that new list of repositories didnt have linux headers
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: totem-gstreamer stuff installed and the other plugin you mentioned not?
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: its tryin
<TheGateKeeper> foot: that list of repos is the one I use
<c0rrupt`> anyone know of any cool desktop system info toolbars
<wildbat> anyone knows about SKIM?? please PM me
<c0rrupt`> cpu usage/ram/temperatures
<c0rrupt`> etc
<foot> TheGateKeeper: ok, mabey it is adept
<mqx> hi all
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: it worked but i guess its broken Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<TheGateKeeper> foot: originally came from here but I corrected the PLF repos
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: Only a subtitle stream was detected. Either you are loading a subtitle file or some other type of text file, or the media file was not recognized.
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: try the xine engine instead
<foot> TheGateKeeper: corrected how?
<TheGateKeeper> foot: look at the differences between the two entries on the two url's
<Quuar> TheGateKeeper: gzine-plugin?
<Quuar> or whatever
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: foot sorry folks, got to run
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: no xine-pugin
<foot> TheGateKeeper: deb-src to deb?
<foot> TheGateKeeper: gnight and thanks
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: xine-plugin ooops can't type
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: this might help: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28xine-ui.29
<TheGateKeeper> Quuar: good luck :-)
<CVirus> I apt-get install amarok-arts and still the arts engine doesnt appear in amaroK's menu .. what could  be wrong ?
<bioticpro> I have a friend with an install of breezy that wants to upgrade to dapper, they are on dialup interent, how can I send them a cd with updates that they can use as a local repo?
<Ash-Fox> just send them the dapper install cd
<foot> repositories always have to end in universe, muliverse, or main. is that correct?
<Ash-Fox> As for updates... You would need to mirror the entire mirror of updates
<Ash-Fox> foot, no, that's just the name of the repositories
<Ash-Fox> Well, options of those repositories, you can also have, non-free, free
<hkallinikos> where is the configuration file for wget?
<foot> Ash-Fox: alright, the gate keeper was helping me out on expanding my repositories and aparently there is a fix, but I dont see where the problem is. i am still new at this. can you help?
<noiesmo> hkallinikos, /etc/wgetrc
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bioticpro> Ash-Fox: I don't want them to have to reinstall over breezy install, just update
<Ash-Fox> And if you want to see what mine looks like: http://ash-fox.theden.ws/temp/sources.txt
<Ash-Fox> bioticpro, yes, well they can just add the CD as a repository and udpate
<bioticpro> Ash-Fox: is that a special version of the dapper cd?
<Ash-Fox> bioticpro, no
<deb> CVirus: did u install amarok-xine ?
<hkallinikos> Ash-Fox: can i download the DVD of kubuntu and then add it to the repositories?
<CVirus> deb: yes
<Ash-Fox> hkallinikos, yes.
<foot> ubutu: ok so now I have the list in kate. do I rename it before saving or save as is?
<deb> CVirus: do u have any section called [xine-engine]  in amarokrc ?
<CVirus> deb: yes I do
<deb> CVirus: back up the amarokrc file first and then remove it .
<deb> CVirus: then under [Playback]  section add the line Sound System=xine-engine
<deb> CVirus: then restart amarok . It should take up xine now .
<mmotiwala> guys - i am running amd-64 - any idea how i can get GCC for kubuntu 64?
<CVirus> amarokrc ?
<CVirus> oops
<CVirus> let me check
<CVirus> i though u meant in my amarok menu
<deb> CVirus: amarokrc .. located ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<CVirus> Sound System=xine-engine
<mmotiwala> guys?
<CVirus> deb: I need arts ..  installed amarok-arts and it doesnt show up in the "configure amarok" menu
<deb> CVirus: sorry, missed some part of the communication. U need to add arts-engine
<deb> CVirus: the restart amarok .
<Ademan>  isnt there a directory within your user's home directory where you can put commands that only you can use? (like the user specific equivalent of /bin or /usr/bin) ?
<tk> you can set your login script to append to the path var a path in yuor home dir....
<nkuttler> why on earth do i get a ping: unknown host google.com if dig can lookup the url?
<foot> help please. I have updated/add to my repositories trying to find 'linux headers' thrice now and no love for me.
<noiesmo> foot try kernel-headers
<tk> foot: wouldnt those still bein your backup copy of the sources list?
<foot> kernel headers brought up alot. and no linux headers with any of the recomended, at least here, repositories. tnx noiesmo
<bioticpro> In konq file browsing, is there a way to fix the problem of when you click on a file for download and it asks to saveas or open, to actually have it save the file as the same name, mine always renames it download.php or something else, have to manually select
<mmotiwala> can anyone help me out with Kubuntu-amd64?
<foot> and they are already installed. I love waisting 2 hours. but I am learning ;|
<satempler> yes the security.ubuntu.com is fast once again
<satempler> WHOO HOO!!
<foot> in konsole, as root, how do I run konqueror?
<eeos> foot: konqueror
<eeos> foot: or sudo konqueror from a normal terminal
<foot> ahh heck, I spelled it wrong...twice.must be late at night
<eeos> foot: "sudo konqueror"
<foot> eeos:  thx
<noiesmo> not sudo use kdesu sudo can cause problems when using gui
<foot> goodnight all
<ironfroggy> any ideas why flash movies only show the first frame and never do anything?/
<eeos> foot: you are wellcome
<ironfroggy> but not all of them i guess.. youtube movies play, for example. but stuff on the ATOS blog doesnt.
<eeos> I need to install alsa last version on 606 for amd 64
<l1nux> hello
<eeos> I need to install alsa last version on 606 for amd 64. can anyone give me some help?
<l1nux> why (kubuntu)kopete not connect googletalk ?
<l1nux> i have qca-tls installed, but not work
<intelikey> why will dos box not run for root ?
<intelikey> i get this error   but it doesn't make any sense.
<intelikey> Exit to error: Can't init SDL No available video device
<JohnFlux> hey all
<JohnFlux> I don't seem to have the repository for lots of gnome packages - like gnucash, bonobo  etc
<JohnFlux> what could I be missing?
<intelikey> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In repository universe, is extra. Version 1.8.12-6ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1288 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<intelikey> universe ^
<JohnFlux> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<JohnFlux> I have that
<JohnFlux> that should be enough?
<Jucato> JohnFlux: yeah. but did you click on Fetch Updates (sudo apt-get update) after you added/enabled it?
<JohnFlux> yeah
<JohnFlux> i'll remove the gb.   just incase my local mirror hasn't got all the packages or something
<JohnFlux> ah that did it
<Jucato> JohJsadff
<JohnFlux> maybe they only mirror some of the stuff :/
<Jucato> Try using uk. instead
<JohnFlux> ah no need - i'm getting 130kb/sec  :0
<intelikey> i get this error   but it doesn't make any sense.   "Exit to error: Can't init SDL No available video device "     trying to run dosbox  as root      thoughts ?
<Jucato> ok :-D
<JohnFlux> intelikey: is it trying to use X?
<lters> Jucato: any tips on suspend to ram with kpowersave and powersaved...
<intelikey> JohnFlux that's from within X yes
<Jucato> Lt-Elmo: sorry.. I don't use those... :-(
<Jucato> oops.. wrong person...
<intelikey> works fine for user  but i get that error for root
<JohnFlux> intelikey: that's because of X security
<Jucato> lters: sorry I don't use suspend to RAM...
<intelikey> what X security ?
<Jucato> hmm...
<intelikey> JohnFlux splain
<JohnFlux> intelikey: as the normal user, run:   xhost +        then as root, do:  xport DISPLAY=:0.0
<JohnFlux> intelikey: as the normal user, run:   xhost +        then as root, do: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<JohnFlux> it's not very secure to do that, but it will at least let you test
<JohnFlux> after the export..   command, then run the program
<intelikey> JohnFlux i'm not sure you know this   i was starting X as root    are you saying that i still need to do that ?
<intelikey> i'll try it.
<JohnFlux> intelikey: oh
<JohnFlux> intelikey: you are running X as root?  hmm should be okay then
<intelikey> hmm interesting.     you were right though it did work.
<intelikey> beets me.
<intelikey> hmmm that didn't fix my problem tho.    it did let me run dosbox as root but even doing so didn't let me write to z:
<intelikey> ls
<eeos> I need to install alsa last version on 606 for amd 64. can anyone give me some help?
<intelikey> eeos having to compile ?
<eeos> intelikey: yes, tried to install alsa-kernel from cvs, but the cvs is not reachable
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hola? i am a beginner C++ developer under linux.. i just installed the libstdc++6 docs, what do you use to browse them?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have seen that for example with man vector, his documentation appears.. however i dunno which other classes (like vector) are in there
<eeos> intelikey: so I have to compile but would like to avoid compiling the kerne
<intelikey> Tallia1Kubuntu /usr/share/dosc    <<< konguror browse there.
<intelikey> eeos i've never built only modules  and that against a diferent kernel    it can probably be done.    but i would just build the kernel.   so i wont be of much help to you there.
<eeos> intelikey: how do you rebuild the kernel on dapper? I have only found instructions on edgy
<eeos> intelikey: if someone can help me though, I prepare a page for the wiki
<Gregory> Help Needed
<intelikey> apt-get install linux-source && dpkg -L linux-source        unpack it   do a make xconfig    and build it.    or a make menuconfig  even.
<Gregory> help needed
<Gregory> how do i download things?
<intelikey> in the webbrowser
<Gregory> when i try to download it downloads and i open the folder and it screws up
<intelikey> or  wget http://url.blah
<Gregory> i cant find an instal icon
<eeos> intelikey: wait, I will try to find the packages.
<intelikey> install icon ?     what's that?
<intelikey> Gregory what you trying to install ?
<Gregory> like, when i download a file online
<Gregory> it goes to my desktop
<Gregory> and i dont no how to install it
<intelikey> what kind of file ?
<Jucato> Gregory: what are you trying to install?
<Gregory> Gaim..
<Gregory> like msn messenger
<Jucato> Gregory: GAIM is in our repositories
<Jucato> you don't need to download it from the webpage
<Gregory> whats that..
<Gregory> im only new..i got this today
<intelikey> Gregory delete the file you downloaded.    open adept and select gaim and install it.
<Gregory> adept?
<Gregory> weres that
<intelikey> menu
<Jucato> Gregory: or better yet, Kopete is like GAIM. It's already installed
<satempler> intelikey: why not kopete
<intelikey> use what you like
<satempler> the new kopete has web cam support
<satempler> and it in the K-menu Internet
<Jucato> and it know shows to whom you are stealthed...
<Gregory> yeh buts its weird
<intelikey> satempler he didn't ask about kopete    he asked about gaim
<satempler> all new things are weird
<farous> stgraber: does it have webcam with msn? and does it have voice now or not ?
<satempler> oh
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<farous> i hate it when i am asleep i ment satempler
<Gregory> but, how do i download things
<Jucato> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<satempler> farous with both yahoo and msn
<Jucato> hmm.... not good enough...
<intelikey> Gregory you obviously downloaded something already.    so i still don't think you are asking the right question/s
<farous> satempler: sounds tempting will give it a try. Does it suppoer voice chat too
<satempler> don't know
<farous> will check it out thanx satempler
<satempler> it's supposed to support google's gtalk voice function
<eeos> intelikey: I cannot fine the linux-source with the level of bug fixing I have installed.
<Gregory> when i download the program how do i install it
<Jucato> Gregory: we install things a little differently in Linux. I'll try to walk you through it a bit
<Gregory> thanks;)
<satempler> farous: wait a min and I will help you check
<eeos> intelikey: I am on 2.6.15-26
<Jucato> Gregory: first open Adept, it's in K Menu > System
<eeos> intelikey: and the only source I can find is 2.6.15
<farous> :)
<satempler> farous:  I just updated so I need to see to
<satempler> brb
<Gregory> ye
<farous> tyt
<intelikey> Gregory there are over 18000 packages  already ready to install via the package manager     learn to use it first  then if you want something that the repositories don't have   we'll gladly help you install it.
<intelikey> eeos yeah 2.6.15
<Jucato> Gregory: type in GAIM in the search box to lok for GAIM
<eeos> inelikey: how do I get from 2.6.15 to 2.6.15-26 in the source? The source does not appear to be there.
<Gregory> then what
<Jucato> do you see gaim in the list?
<Gregory> were should it come up?
<intelikey> eeos you don't .   2.6.15 is the source   the subversion is 26-blah
<Jucato> Gregory: in the list at the middle of the window
<eeos> intelikey: that is the 2.6.15 - 26! why is not written in the anme as in the kenel binaries package?
<eeos> intelikey: is in the additional details
<intelikey> eeos type this       apt-cache show linux-source
<intelikey> eeos   apt-cache search/show     is you' friend
<eeos> intelikey: 2.6.15.22 in the apt-cache show
<Jucato> I have a GUI alternative to apt-cache search/show, just in case you're interested. It's a Kubuntu/KDE only thing
<intelikey> so do like i said the first time     sudo apt-get install linux source
<intelikey> so do like i said the first time     sudo apt-get install linux-=source
<intelikey> so do like i said the first time     sudo apt-get install linux-source
<eeos> intelikey: yes I am doing it!
<intelikey> i'm sleepy
<Jucato>  @_@
<eeos> Jucato: what is the kde only apt-cache show tool?
<eeos> intelikey: it is taking time.
<intelikey> adept
<Jucato> type "apt:/" in Konqueror
<eeos> intelikey: yes I am using adept, but how do you check apt-cache with adept?
<Jucato> intelikey: nah, apt:/ is quicker, if you're just doing a quick check
<intelikey> adept/synaptic/aptitude  all also search and show details.
<eeos> konqueror never stops surprising me!
<intelikey> eeos :)
<intelikey> konq is kewl
<Jucato> eheh! unfortunately, it's a Kubuntu only thing AFAIK :-D
<intelikey> konq is k'ing at its best.
<eeos> by the way, whilst I am donwloading the kernel source
* Jucato looks at Konqi Kopete theme... :-D
<eeos> do you know of a ftp client which suports symlinks?
<Jucato> eeos: doesn't Konqueror do that too?
<satempler> farous: ok rebooted now i can help with the web cam / kopete thingy
<intelikey> symlinks..... hmmmm i think ncftp does  but don't sew me if i'm wrong
<farous> satempler: cool
<farous> satempler: so does kopete have a voice support
<intelikey> and yeah konq should
<lters> Jucato: what source could I add to my debian box to get the acroread etc...?
<farous> you can just open it and check
<satempler> well
<gregory> help please
<Jucato> lters: Debian? I'm not familiar with Debian repositories
<intelikey> what did you do now gregory ?
<eeos> Jucato: konqueror sees symlinks, but does not copy them through
<eeos> konqueror sees symlinks, but does not copy them through
<gregory> im in Adept Manager
<Jucato> eeos: symlinks are a Linux only thing I think
<gregory> and i typed in Gaim
<eeos> how do you configure the ftp kioslave in konqueror
<Jucato> Gregory: then?
<eeos> jucto: both client and server are linux
<gregory> n nothing came up
<gregory> do i press enter?
<intelikey> farous want to walk gregory through enabling the repos in adept    i'll pick up the peaces if  snit goes to ned.
<satempler> farous: no it doesn't
<Jucato> Gregory:  no need to press enter. But I guess your repositories are not yet enabled
<eeos> Jucato: both client and server are linux
<gregory> how do i do that
<farous> intelikey: ok a min helping a guy on ubuntu channel now
<Jucato> Gregory: click on Adept menu (first to the left) and then Manage Repositories
<Jucato> eeos: err... now I don't know... :-(
<farous> satempler: thanx for the help. guess will wait till they support it :)
<gregory> then
<eeos> thanks the same
<satempler> gregory: then right click on the repos
<satempler> the ones grayed out
<satempler> chose enabled
<Jucato> look for a line that has "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted" and right-click and choose Enable
<gregory> then
<gregory> enable?
<satempler> to add mutliverse
<satempler> yes
<satempler> gregory: yes
<Jucato> eeos: I have a suggestion: make the symlinks within the ftp. don't copy the symlink. Symlinks, AFAIK, aren't relative.
<gregory> is that all?
<Jucato> Gregory: yes, enable. then click on Apply at the bottom
<satempler> gregory: to add multiverse select the one that has just universe click on the very end and you should be able to edit that line
<eeos> eeos. can you make the symlinks using ftp?
<Jucato> satempler: he wants to install GAIM.
<farous> ok back
<farous> ah satempler is taking care of gregory cool
<satempler> Jucato: but it's good to have him put it there
<Jucato> Gregory: then click on Fetch Updates near the top
<intelikey> farous looks like satempler and Jucato handeling it   sorry for the interruption.
<eeos> jucato. sorry, I am hungry. :-) an you make the symlinks using ftp?
<satempler> Jucato: for flash
<Jucato> eeos: I'm not really sure, though :-D
<farous> intelikey: no problem my friend
<farous> :)
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> satempler: oh ok. :D
<satempler> gregory: then hit apply
<gregory> wait
<gregory> im lost
<satempler> then hit fetch updates
<gregory> i did the enable thing
<satempler> ok
<gregory> i right clicked on the grays n enabled
<gregory> now..
<satempler> ok only the ones with web addresses in them right
<gregory> what do you mean
<gregory> so the ones that arent grey
<satempler> well there are a bunch of comments
<satempler> don't want to enable them
<gregory> were
<satempler> oh ok
<gregory> theres ones with Web Adresses in them
<satempler> gregory: ok now add multiverse to the end of the one that has universe 3rd set down
<gregory> none have 3rd universe
<deb> how to get smb:// protocol work in konqueror ?
<satempler> gregory: click on it then click on it again
<gregory> i only see universe
<deb> I am getting this error when I try to use it The process for the smb:// protocol died unexpectedly.
<gregory> some already have multiverse in them
<satempler> no not 3rd universe the third set of repo lines
<Jucato> Gregory: the line with "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
<satempler> ya
<gregory> o ye
<gregory> i see them
<Jucato> where "xx" stands for your local/countr server (us, uk/gb, etc)
<gregory> ok
<niels_> lo everybody
<satempler> gregory: click on it onece then onece more and you will be able to edit it
<Jucato> click on the word "universe"
<gregory> ok
<gregory> yeh
<satempler> ya
<Jucato> then follow satempler
<Jucato> :D
<gregory> so i clicked on it
<gregory> n now what do i write in it
<satempler> ya multiverse
<Jucato> to make it "universe multiverse"
<gregory> at the end of universe or the start of universe
<satempler> yes
<gregory> ok
<Jucato> satempler is sooo helpful :D
<gregory> then apply?
<Jucato> yep
<satempler> gregory: then hit apply button at the bottom, then fetch updates icon at the top
<gregory> ok
<gregory> then do i just wait?
<satempler> yep
<gregory> it says
<gregory> down the bottom
<Jucato> satempler: I really think that the Reset, Apply, Close buttons should be at the top... it's quite tedious clicking on Apply (bottom) then Fetch Updates (top)...
<eeos> intelikey: finally finished downloading the kernel source
<gregory> Wait For Headers (0%)
<intelikey> Jucato yeah i'd rather just dcc'm a working copy and say stick that in your /etc/apt   or make yours look like it....   hehhe
<evi1> how do i share a printer on my linux computer with a windows computer
<satempler> Jucato: i like enableing repos in Ubuntu to tell you the truth
<Jucato> intelikey: hehehe! true. it's much easier for us. but probably scary for them
<gregory> its still at 0%...
<gregory> have you heard the new Linspire Linux
<satempler> Jucato: adept isn't really adept at package management
<gregory> its really cool
<Jucato> satempler: ehehe! Adept is adept at being a PITA...
<eeos> intelikey: now, what should I do?
<Jucato> :p
<Jucato> Gregory: For more information, after you installed GAIM, I suggest reading these (very light) reading materials (take note of the sections specifically for Kubuntu): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware, https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<gregory> satempler: how long does it take..
<satempler> gregory: on broadband not long
<gregory> im usuing adsl
<intelikey> eeos  dpkg -L linux-source*    note where it put the package and unpack and build it.
<satempler> gregory: on dial up few more seconds
<gregory> its still at 0% though..
<satempler> gregory: should be ok then
<niels_> can someone help me about intalling synaptic
<satempler> dang
<Jucato> Gregory: are you using http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com???
<satempler> niels_: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<gregory> it says.. Waiting for headers (0%)
<satempler> ok for witch one security.ubunu.com
<satempler> security.ubuntu.com that is
<eeos> intelikey: it says - > Package `linux-source*' is not installed.
<eeos> intelikey:?????????????
<gregory> were would it say that?
<niels_> i did satempler
<intelikey> eeos well drop the asterisk
<niels_> and then this appears:
<niels_> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<niels_> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd... Klaar
<niels_> Pakket synaptic is niet beschikbaar, hoewel er naar verwezen wordt door
<niels_> een ander pakket. Mogelijk betekent dit dat het pakket ontbreekt,
<niels_> verouderd is, of enkel beschikbaar is van een andere bron
<niels_> E: Pakket synaptic heeft geen installeerbare kandidaat
<niels_> do you understand a lil bit of dutch?
<Jucato> niels_: use pastebin if you're going to post something that long
<Jucato> !pastebin
<farous> !pastebin > niels
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eeos> intelikey: ah! the L should be lower case
<intelikey> i think it's /usr/src eeos
<satempler> niels_: don't read duch and pastein
<niels_> what's pastebin?
<gregory> Satempler: it is still at 0%
<intelikey> eeos no
<intelikey> the l should be L  for listing the files in a package.
<niels_> eum it says that pakket synaptic ist available,...
<satempler> gregory: ok on the other side where it says 0% on the right should give the address from witch it is having problems
<niels_> E: package synaptic hasn't got an installabale candidate
<niels_> or something lik ethat in english I suppose
<gregory> nope
<Jucato> Gregory: are you using http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com??? (gb??)
<satempler> gregory: ok
<gregory> o its done..
<Jucato>  @_@
<Ace> Hi all
<evi1> whats the best media player to use with kubuntu
<satempler> gregory: close adept and open a terminal
<eeos> intelikey. you are right. anyway, the package is in /usr/src/
<gregory> ok
<gregory> Konsole?
<eeos> intelikey: should I unpack it? where do I find teh configuration file i have now
<satempler> type in sudo apt-get update
<Ace> How do i get cfdisk to print out information on the hard disks, i need to see which ones have been detected
<eeos> intelikey:?
<satempler> gregory: yes
<satempler> gregory: then type in sudo apt-get update
<hkallinikos> intelikey: i finally got out of the proxy,know how?i opened my ip from the proxy :P
<satempler> gregory: then hit enter
<hkallinikos> so no proxy now
<gregory> its connecting to an URL
<gregory> au.archive.ubuntu.com
<satempler> should just wiz right through them all
<Jucato> !pastebin > Jucato
<gregory> it says.   0% [connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<eeos> intelikey: I have unpacked it
<satempler> ok
<satempler> do Ctrl+c
<gregory> than what
<satempler> it retuned you to a prompt
<gregory> yes
<satempler> gregory: ok then sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gregory> than what
<gregory> it came up with all this stuff
<gregory> than what satempler?!?!?
<satempler> gregory: ok now change all the au.archive to ca
<gregory> so the au bit to ca?
<satempler> gregory: trying a diffrent mirror so change from au.archive to ca.archive
<satempler> yes
<gregory> ok
<hacka> i kno more about computas than u all im da best hacker eva
<satempler> gregory: then ctrl+o
<satempler> gregory: then ctrl+x
<satempler> gregory: then sudo apt-get update
<satempler> if that don't work change ca to us
<gregory> ctrl o or ctrl x?
<satempler> first ctrl+o
<satempler> then ctrl+x
<farous> !info netselect-apt
<ubotu> netselect-apt: Choose the fastest Debian mirror with netselect. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.3.ds1-5 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Jucato> aaah teaching him the joys of nano, aren't you satempler? :-D
<satempler> gregory: ctrl-o will save it ctrl+x will exit
<gregory> um..
<farous> satempler: would try that then the manual way. will only add main though
<satempler> Jucato: i find that the command apt-get is easyer than adept
<gregory> u no i did all this in the konsole..
<Jucato> satempler: ehehe! :-D
<gregory> it didnt go in the document thing
<gregory> i changed it all in the konsole
<satempler> gregory: oh
<satempler> gregory: thats fine
<mauri> hi, i was wondering how can i make execute a command during every system start up
<satempler> but the commands i gave you work that what that ^O meens
<satempler> at the bottom
<gregory> so now what satempler
<satempler> so every ^ is a ctrl key in combo with the corisponding letter
<satempler> gregory: so now sudo apt-get update again
<gregory> ok
<gregory> but i cant time
<gregory> type*
<gregory> what that button so i can type in it
<satempler> did you do ctrl + o
<gregory> i told u
<satempler> click on the konsole window
<gregory> it didnt come up in a document thingy
<gregory> yeh
<satempler> it's not a gui is't a console program nano
<gregory> ?
<gregory> all that information were i changed it to ca
<gregory> was in the konsole
<gregory> it all apeared in the konsole windows
<satempler> when you do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list there should be part of the windows with [Read XX lines] 
<satempler> ya
<satempler> i know
<mauri> somebody knows how to auto startup conky? : |
<gregory> what that button that i press in konsole so i can type..
<satempler> gregory: we are using a consle editor
<gregory> ctrl -
<satempler> gregory: o
<gregory> ok
<satempler> then ctrl + x
<satempler> gregory:  then ctrl + x
<gregory> no!!!!!!!!!!
<gregory> im in konsole NOW
<gregory> whats the button
<gregory> so i can type
<satempler> oh ok
<satempler> just click in the window
<satempler> the cursor should turn from black with a white line around it to solid white
<gregory> now what do i type in?
<satempler> sudo apt-get update
<farous> satempler: perhaps he will be more comfortable with kate. take it one step at a time :)
<mauri> kate
<mauri> nano
<satempler> farous: need to start some where
<mauri> and VIM
<satempler> farous: at least it wasn't vi
<Jucato> satempler: yes, but not all at the same time :-D
<satempler> farous: which i don't know
<farous> haha :)
<Jucato> satempler: remember... new user... information overload :-D and all this because he just wants to install GAIM ehehe
<mauri> :O
<farous> satempler: always take people from what they are familiar with one step at a time. make life easier :)
<satempler> Jucato: why gaim and not kopte
<Jucato> satempler: ask him, not me
<satempler> right I know
<satempler> ok
<mauri> perhaps he could use adept..
<satempler> gregory: why not kopete
<gregory> sumone sujested Gaim
<Jucato> I was suggesting Kopete. intelikey said give the person what he wants. he wants GAIM, so there I was...
<satempler> mauri: adept wouldn't update and wouldn't show him what was being updated
<gregory> well, i want to know how to download things in the future
<mauri> satempler: oh right, sorry
<satempler> ok well this is the way
<Jucato> satempler: could it be more than just a repository thing? proxies? DNS? etc?
<gregory> so say..i want to download limewire
<gregory> how do i do it...??
<satempler> gregory: umm not in the repos
<farous> gregory: you are chatting from the box that have kubuntu right. So just to make sure you do not have network probs on that box
<satempler> gregory: i would try amule
<gregory> so how do i download that?
<Jucato> good luck guys! gtg
<farous> gregory: for limewire you just download, extract and use
<satempler> sudo apt-get install amule
<satempler> gregory: but you need to update the repos first
<satempler> gregory: do that by typing in sudo apt-get update
<gregory> o
<gregory> ok
<satempler> that tells apt-get what is there
<gregory> its connecting
<gregory> au.archive.ubuntu.com
<gregory> its connecting to that
<mauri> right
<satempler> gregory: its it reciving the package headers
<satempler> or is it stalling out
<gregory> were can i see that
<satempler> well if it hasn't come back to the prompt yet then it isn't working to well
<satempler> should be where your cursor is
<gregory> yeh cause it stil trying to connect
<gregory> were my cursor is?
<mauri> mmm
<gregory> my cursor is every were lol
<gregory> where ever i move it
<satempler> gregory: the lol the rectangle thingy in the terminal
<hkallinikos> and i thought this happened only to windows :P
<gregory> the typing thing?
<satempler> gregory: yes
<farous> hkallinikos: ?
<hkallinikos> no,the cursor thing
<gregory> what about that
<gregory> next to it, it says  (1.0.0.0)
<hkallinikos> forget it,it was trying to be a joke
<satempler> gregory: ok is it doning any thing
<mauri> eheh
<farous> :)
<mauri> i got it
<hkallinikos> but didnt made it
<gregory> nope
<gregory> it keeps timing out
<mauri> : |
<satempler> gregory: ok are you on the computer you are talking to me from ?
<gregory> yes
<hkallinikos> i am trying to setup compiz now
<gregory> im on mi laptop
<jack> is there a vim deb for kubuntu (dapper)?
<satempler> gregory: we need to change the mirror to us.archive.ubunu.comm
<gregory> im only 13 years old..
<gregory> ok
<gregory> so how do i do that again.
<jack> vim7.0
<satempler> gregory: I started on linux when I was 16
<satempler> gregory: ok
<gregory> cool
<satempler> gregory: now sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gregory> i did that
<satempler> i am kinda doing this with you so I know what is going on here
<mauri> think he wont forget this :D
<gregory> n all the information came up in the konsole
<satempler> ok you still have that rectangle box thingy right
<kholerabbi> does kubuntu dapper have OOo2?
<gregory> were i type next to
<gregory> the white boc thingy
<gregory> in the konsole
<satempler> gregory: ok should be covering deb
<satempler> the d in deb
<gregory> yeah
<farous> !info openoffice
<ubotu> Package openoffice does not exist in dapper
<soon> Hi there ... in a bash I'm trying to copy some files 'cp /origin/* /destination/*' .... except files names contain spaces and colons and cp fails 'Invalid argument' ... how to fix this?
<gregory> so i change it to us?
<soon> (sorry ignore the /* after /destination ) :-)
<satempler> gregory: ok move it with the arow keys and change au to us in all places that has au
<farous> kholerabbi: will check it out for you . i 90% sure it does
<gregory> ok
<satempler> gregory: yes
<serzholino> farous: openoffice.org
<gregory> there no writting..
<serzholino> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB (Only available for amd64 ia64)
<ninHer> hi all
<satempler> gregory: click in the window
<farous> thanx serzholino
<gregory> ye
<satempler> gregory: ok should allow you to edit it
<gregory> yeh but there nothing to edit..
<satempler> gregory: ok somthing different
<satempler> somthing quicker
<gregory> kool
<satempler> ok close the Konsole
<gregory> k
<tk> wow, i started an update before I wnt to the movies WAY before... and its still going
<satempler> go to the k menu and click on run command
<gregory> then
<tk> satempler: alt+f2 for a quicker way ;)
<satempler> gregory: then kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<farous> tk: dial up ?
<satempler> tk thanks
<tk> farous: nope, cable... korean cable... but cable
<farous> strange seems bad mirror
<tk> satempler: yw, keyboard shortcuts are always nice to know :)
<gregory> there
<satempler> ok now here is what we do
<gregory> it came up with the kate thing
<gregory> the editing thingy,.
<satempler> gregory: ctrl + r
<gregory> ok
<satempler> should bring up a window
<gregory> then
<gregory> yep
<satempler> ok now type in it au. for the first one
<satempler> then replace with us.
<gregory> for what
<satempler> then click on replace
<gregory> o
<gregory> replace?
<satempler> this changes au to us for us
<satempler> yes
<gregory> or replacement text
<satempler> replacement text
<gregory> then what
<satempler> then click on replace button
<satempler> then hit the save icon
<gregory> i havent written enithing in replacment text
<satempler> ok put us. in there
<gregory> us.
<gregory> or us
<satempler> yes
<gregory> us?
<satempler> us.
<gregory> ok
<gregory> than?
<satempler> gregory: click on replace button
<gregory> then it says
<gregory> 0 replacements made.
<gregory> end of document reached.
<gregory> coninue from the begining?
<satempler> continue from begining
<gregory> ok
<satempler> replace all
<gregory> o wait
<satempler> then it should be done
<gregory> u no the au things
<gregory> there not US
<gregory> there still au
<gregory> i havent changed them
<satempler> damn it
<gregory> lol
<gregory> ctrl r?
<farous> gregory: change them by hand
<satempler> gregory: yes
<gregory> ok
<farous> go to each line and do it by hand
<gregory>  i write in ctrl r
<satempler> gregory: do what farous says
<gregory> au.?
<gregory> ok
<gregory> ok
<satempler> no don't write in ctrl r
<gregory> what do i change em to
<gregory> us.
<satempler> yes
<gregory> or ca.
<gregory> ok
<satempler> at the bottom of this editor there is a tab with terminal
<gregory> ye
<gregory> i finished by the way
<Tarandus> Installing xfonts-dosemu I get four font files, ending with .pcf.gz, all 20 bytes long.  Unpacked, they are all zero bytes long.
<satempler> nevermind has to be resised by default and thats to hard
<satempler> to describe
<satempler> lol
<satempler> ok
<gregory> lol
<gregory> what do i do
<satempler> saved
<gregory> i changed them to us
<gregory> how do i save
<satempler> click on the disk icon
<gregory> click the floppy disk
<gregory> k
<satempler> ok
<satempler> now close it
<gregory> then what
<tk> this is kinda of fun to watch satempler :)
<gregory> now?
<satempler> now go back to the console
<gregory> ok
* tk can just hear you asking yourself, how do I explain the next step to him :P
<gregory> then what?
<satempler> tk: i am glad I am here for your amusement ;)
<satempler> ok in the console type sudo apt-get update
<gregory> its connecting to the url thing
* satempler is now completly bald
<satempler> ok
<gregory> 0% still...
<satempler> ok this is getting to be kinda funky
<gregory> 0% still................
<Arkkis> hey, if I have adept open on my computer, and I want to update my computer via ssh, how can I close the adept so that it releases the lock?
<satempler> Arkkis: sudo killall adept
<Arkkis> and it releases the needed stuff?
<satempler> Arkkis: yes
<ninHer> hi all....again
<gregory> satempler: still 0%...got another plan...lol
<satempler> gregory: you have to use a proxy or any thing weird like that
<satempler> ok
<gregory> nope
<gregory> the internet is working though
<gregory> i was on sites beforew
<Arkkis> satempler, thanks, worked
<satempler> ya I got that
<serzholino> gregory: echo $http_proxy ?
<gregory> what?
<gregory> r u greek lol
<gregory> what now satmpler...........:(
<serzholino> if you're installing from console and you're behind the proxy, you need to set http_proxy environment variable
<satempler> gregory: echo $http_proxy will tell you if you have a proxy
<gregory> do i type that in?
<satempler> yes
<satempler> see if that make a diffrence
<tk> gregory: you say you can get online from that box?
<satempler> then try the sudo apt-get update
<Ash-Fox> Is there a package repository out there, that has firefox-qt ?
<gregory> nothing happens when i type the proxy thing
<satempler> right
<gregory> but if i had a proxy and it wasnt on the internet wouldnt work..
<satempler> its just tells the system that there might be a proxy
<gregory> but i no i dont have a proxy.
<satempler> then don't wory about it
<gregory> so now i wont be able to download:(
<drayen> anyone know of why i might be getting a fatal Segmentation fault when running FireFox (causeing insta close of FF)
<satempler> should
<satempler> if it's not there it will be transparent
<gregory> im going to get XP back on at the school IT centre
<satempler> lol
<Ash-Fox> drayen, bad extentions possible, bad plugins too.
<drayen> ahh
<satempler> gregory: next time try Kubuntu in VMware
<gregory> how do i do thaT?
<satempler> in windows before ventureing in to linux land
<satempler> well if in windows quite easy
<satempler> go to vmware.com
<drayen> Ash-Fox: any way to work out which ones?
<farous> gregory: you just have a bad day
<satempler> click on products
<gregory> :(
<farous> gregory: mirrors might be bad that is all
<mauri> dont give up
<gregory> isnt there another way i can download things??
<farous> gregory: form the box onwhich kubuntu is installed
<Ash-Fox> drayen, you're better off looking at what caused the crash than playing guess games
<gregory> and other possible way
<satempler> farous: we tried mirrors to be working
<tk> drayen: i trouble shoot alot of lib problems and such by runnign the program from console in KDE, it will dump all the important data to the terminal as its opening the GUI
<farous> type this in a consle ping -c 5 gmail.com
<gregory> ok
<satempler> gregory yes but this is the way kubuntu gets its important updates
<Ash-Fox> drayen, make sure firefox is closed and type this: mv ~/.mozilla ~/old.mozilla
<farous> gregory: seems all your probs are net probs thats all
<tk> can often see the error messages
<Ash-Fox> drayen, see if firefox works fine then
<gregory> than what farous?
<satempler> farous: he is chating here though on the same laptop
<farous> satempler: ah ok
<zipper_> I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu on my asus a6r laptop. Basicly the installer won't even boot up in "safe grafics mode". It just stalls at "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel". What to do?
<gregory> al this writting cam up
<Doodluv> gregory: what is in the /etc/apt/apt.conf??
<gregory> Farrous: all this writting came up
<gregory> 5 packets transmitted 5 recived
<farous> gregory: so it gave you at the end time in ms right
<nick_> hello
<satempler> gregory: that meens you are connected and tells you how long it took to connect
<gregory> ok
<farous> satempler: did you try the main archives
<nick_> i've got a problem with nvu
<drayen> Ash-Fox: humm yeah im running it from the command line already - im guessing its my flash plugin tbh - as im in 64bit and its been flaky for a while
<gregory> anyone any sujestions for me:( im on 13 years old
<satempler> farous: ya been having problems in the us last night security.ubunut.com was taking forever
<gregory> i like things to work..
<nick_> i've maid my homepage but when i open it in internet explorer it isn't the same as in in firefox!! text en tables are completely wrong
<tk> yah, I think i crashed adept! and now i cant access the repo database because it still reads as locked :(
<farous> gregory: and you already installed right this is not running from the cd
<satempler> gregory: keep at it
<gregory> i installed it..
<gregory> i delted xp and installed this
<satempler> gregory: ohh ohh i have an idea
<farous> gregory: leave it today try tommorow
<gregory> i aint running of a cd..mi mate has the cd it was his..
<gregory> hes dual botting it cause he has a brand new mac
<gregory> booting*
<farous> the repos might be overloaded or have prob that wil be fixed
<gregory> mi friend wants to use it to send virus's
<satempler> gregory: ok try ping -c 5 au.archives.ubunut.com
<gregory> ok
<tk> ACtually that might be why I crashed adept... repo froze at 89% on a php update
<tk> and no way to "cancel" an update it seems
<farous> lol gregory perhaps that is why kubuntu do not wana install. ;)
<satempler> you get the same thing
<Ash-Fox> This is cheesy, it's easier for me to build a RPM and then convert it to a .deb package, than actually building the .deb source package
<tk> farous: any way to unlock the DB that adept locks when you open it?
<Dasnipa`> gregory, your friend is a bad person
<satempler> gregory: your friend is a n00b don't send viruses and tell him he is a n00b
<gregory> satempler
<gregory> i typed it in
<satempler> yes
<gregory> now what
<satempler> ok what is the last line that came back
<farous> tk you might try killing adept
<tk> farous: its not running
<satempler> tk: it might still be running but not visable (eg it crashed)
<djclue917> tk: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<gregory> um,  fping: unknown host au.archives.ubnut.com
<djclue917> tk: just make sure that dpkg isn't running...
<tk> ahh dpkg might be
<farous> gregory: there are spelling mistakes
<satempler> gregory: sorry
<gregory> no there no spelling mistakre
<satempler> gregory: its 8am here
<mauri> can somebody help me? i was trying to compile mplayerplug-in but make returns ERROR:1
<mauri> :|
<gregory> thats extacly what it says
<satempler> gregory: there is
<satempler> on my end
<gregory> the last line is
<farous> gregory: and that is not the right address
<tk> no dpkg either
<gregory> fping: unkown host au.archives.ubnut.com
<satempler> gregory: its ubuntu not ubunut.com
<gregory> o ye
<Doodluv> missing some u's,
<gregory> ubunut
<gregory> lol
<djclue917> gregory: au.archive.ubuntu.com
<gregory> thats nice..
<farous> au.archive.ubuntu.com
<gregory> what doo i do people!!!!!!!!!!
<satempler> gregory: what djclue917
<satempler> said
<gregory> im a little 13 year old boy
<gregory> do i type that in?
<satempler> ok yes
<tk> wtf, even deleting the lock file...
<satempler> that ping -c 5 au.archive.ubuntu.com
<farous> tk: try in a term sudo apt-get update
<farous> will give you a message normally of what to do
<tk> thats seems to work
<satempler> this is what it gave me: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 22342ms
<satempler> look for somthing like that
<gregory> yer i did
<satempler> ok what does it say
<gregory> time 4002msrrt min
<satempler> OMG ok
<gregory> --- mirrors.uwa.edu.au ping statistics ---
<gregory> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4002ms
<gregory> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 59.299/60.376/62.940/1.334 ms
<satempler> thats a long time
<gregory> --- mirrors.uwa.edu.au ping statistics ---
<gregory> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4002ms
<gregory> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 59.299/60.376/62.940/1.334 ms
<satempler> ok
<gregory> there
<satempler> got it
<djclue917> gregory: what's your problem by the way?
<gregory> i want to download stuff.
<gregory> but i cant
<satempler> gregory: ping -c 5 us.archive.ubuntu.com
<djclue917> gregory: what's the error?
<gregory> type it in?
<gregory> again
<satempler> yes
<farous> djclue917: he can not update from the repos
<farous> connection time out on several mirrors
<djclue917> farous: oh ok...
<djclue917> gregory: paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list in the pastbin.
<djclue917> !pastebin > gregory
<gregory> wat
<gregory> satempler:now what?
<gregory> -- mirror.mcs.anl.gov ping statistics ---
<gregory> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4000ms
<gregory> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 244.410/247.857/254.812/3.941 m
<gregory> there
<satempler>  ok
<satempler> well you can connect to it may be it just take a wile
<gregory> ok
<djclue917> gregory: actually, you could just use au.archive.ubuntu.com
<gregory> why do i type in??
<gregory> Satempler
<gregory> n il just leave it cause im hungry
<satempler> do sudo apt-get update and walk the dog beat the cat do somthing for a minute
<satempler> see what happens when  we are just waiting
<gregory> it worked:D
<gregory> :D
<gregory> :D
<gregory> :d
<gregory> :d
<satempler> cool
<gregory> :d
<gregory> :D
<gregory> WOWWWOWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<gregory> WOOT WOOT
<satempler> now sudo apt-get install gaim
<djclue917> gregory: don't flood the channel.
<gregory> SUK MY BALLS AND CAL ME SKIPPY
<gregory> sorry:$
<gregory> i get exited
<gregory> when things work
<farous> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<satempler> gregory: ok cool
<zipper_> I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu on my asus a6r laptop. Basicly the installer won't even boot up in "safe grafics mode". It just stalls at "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel". What to do?
<gregory> now what satempler
<gregory> wait for it to finish?
<satempler> gregory: now you can do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<satempler> after it finishes
<gregory> 88%
<gregory> 95%
<Ash-Fox> Okay, what am I supposed to say when Firefox runs at least five times faster under Wine? This is insanely stupid.
<satempler> this will give you the latest system
<declan> Hi all. New to kubuntu and having problem with repositories. Basically adept cannot  connect at all to any of them.
<tk> farous: fixed, had to run dpkg --configure -a
<chomi> hello all
<gregory> and then what after than satempler?
<tk> in order to complete the halted install that froze
<farous> tk: nice yah i just forgot the name
<farous> tk:  i had this problem before :)
<tk> had a problematic deb path as well :/
<gregory> im doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<satempler> gregory: then you can venture to get things such as codecs and dvd playback support
<satempler> ok
<chomi> anyone know how to resolve 'C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check' problem ?
<mauri> nope...
<gregory> so after that i can start download???:D
<satempler> after the dist-upgrade yes
<Bazzi> chomi: install build-essential
<satempler> you can download things in Konqueror as well
<chomi> bazzi i've installed that
<mauri> guys, i can't compile mplayeplug-in...any ideas?
<gregory> kool
<Bazzi> then it should be sane :-(
<gregory> u no gnome?
<_lucas> which is the default package manager in kubuntu?
<satempler> gregory: I like it much better
<gregory> can u make it so when you switch users the whole screen like turns around, like a box to the other user like MACS do??
<satempler> gregory: I think I am going to go back to in in a minute
<djclue917> _lucas: do you mean a front-end to APT? Adept.
<_lucas> kool
<satempler> using XGL/Compiz yes
<_lucas> thx
<serzholino> _lucas: adept
<satempler> and no
<gregory> can it do that satempler?
<declan> <<<<Newbie help>>>>  Hi all. New to kubuntu and having problem with repositories. Basically adept cannot  connect at all to any of them.
<satempler> gregory: but XGL and Compiz are EXTREAMLY beta
<satempler> gregory: with XGL and Compiz
<djclue917> declan: may i see your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<satempler> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gregory> what do i do so i can back the whole screen turn around to switch user?
<declan> sure thanks dj
<gregory> satempler?
<satempler> gregory: not sure
<djclue917> declan: use the pastebin by the way.
<satempler> in Konversation go to help and then about kde
<chomi> :/
<satempler> should tell you what you are using
<declan> how do i use pastebin?
<djclue917> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gregory> so how do i download another msn messenger satempler?
<Jucato> or any KDE app for that matter. KDE App > Help menu > About KDE
<satempler> gregory: there are no special effects in kubuntu or ubuntu by default
<mauri> apt-get install gaim
<gregory> o
<mauri> apt-get install kopete
<gregory> i want speacial affects
<gregory> is there a way to get them?
<declan> ok its on pastebin. thanks
<satempler> gregory: yes but they may bork your system or it just might not work with your graphics card
<satempler> gregory: what do you have currently
<gregory> nVidia
<gregory> g force
<mauri> plz, can anybody help me? :| error while trying to compile mplayerplug-in...
<gregory> satempler  how do i get special affects?
<satempler> gregory: ok then there are some great howtos out there but
<gregory> im prepared to take risks..
<satempler> gregory: it's very advanced
<satempler> ok
<gregory> make it easy lol
<satempler> gregory: it's not
<mauri> ...
<satempler> gregory: editing lots of files
<satempler> gregory: and installing binary video drivers
<gregory> isnt there just like a program that makes cool spesial affects
<satempler> gregory: ya it's compiz
<gregory> its called compiz?
<arseniq> hi i need a tr-q keymap file for rdesktop
<satempler> http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632
<Q-Berlin> it is
<satempler> use that guide
<satempler> it's just for you
<gregory> kool
<serzholino> mauri: use kmplayer-konq-plugins :)
<mauri> serzolino: what u mean?
<serzholino> i mean don't compile yourself, use what is in distro
<satempler> gregory: ask for help on compiz in #ubuntu-xgl
<satempler> bbl
<mauri> serzholino: is it gonna work as well?
<gregory> k
<serzholino> mauri: what browser?
<mauri> firefox
<serzholino> mozilla-mplayer
<serzholino> should work
<gregory> satempler: i really dont get it...
<gregory> so just tel me what to do
<gregory> i want special affects
<mauri> eaaaaaaasy
<mauri> :D
<mauri> cant figure why i get that error message when i try make
<mauri> :|
<gregory> some one tel me how to get special affects please
<mauri> gregory: #ubuntu-xgl
<gregory> wats bbl mean
<gregory> i cant talk in private
<gregory> tel me how to get special affectd
<Dasnipa`> how do you want it to affect your computer?
<gregory> well,
<serzholino> mauri: where i cat see this message?
<gregory> when i switch users from the start menu, i want the whole screen to turn around like a sorta box thing
<gregory> macs can do it
<serzholino> *can
<mauri> serzholino: the plugin is working
<Dasnipa`> gregory, imo wait for KDE 4 for that one... and what you are describing are effects... not affects
<zipper_> I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu on my asus a6r laptop. Basicly the installer won't even boot up in "safe grafics mode". It just stalls at "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel". Anyone have any suggestions?
<gregory> ok..wel how can i make it do the effect..
<_lucas> how do i install all  dependencies at once using apt-get?
<Jucato> I don't think there's anything that can do that kind of effect yet
<gregory> macs do it:(
<Dasnipa`> gregory, either program it... or wait for KDE4 which might have something similar
<CVirus> _lucas: what deps exactly are you talking about ?
<djclue917> zipper_: I'm not familiar with ASUS a6r.. what's the arch?
<Dasnipa`> linux != mac...
<gregory> wat KDE4?
<Jucato> ok.. let me rephrase
<Jucato> I don't think there's anything that can do that kind of effect yet in Linux
<gregory> GAY
<Dasnipa`> gregory, stop trolling...
<CVirus> gregory: who is ?
<Dasnipa`> !op
<ubotu> I know nothing about op - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dasnipa`> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<gregory> the people who made linux lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<_lucas> cvirus: for example, i want to install adept, but also adept-common and all the neccesary libs, but i cant do that using apt-get install adept. which is the propper command?
<CVirus> gregory: so you are
<gregory> theey shoul of thought bout that effect
<gnomefreak> abr gregory
<Hobbsee> Dasnipa`: ?
<gnomefreak> opps
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-124-181-202-218.vic.bigpond.net.au]  by gnomefreak
<Hobbsee> gregory: behave.
<gnomefreak> hes gone
<Jucato> ....
<Dasnipa`> troll
<gnomefreak> not his first time either
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> sheesh...
<CVirus> _lucas: those arent deps .. those are suggested packages .. apt-get install adept will install adept and the necessary deps
<mauri> serzholino: i sent you the error....
<mauri> :|
<zipper_> djclue917, it's a celeron M with an ATI 200m graficscard
<_lucas> cvirus: i get depends on: adept common. it wont be installed
<gatekeeper> gnomefreak, is he known for it? reason I ask is that he was in here early this morning playing dumb
<CVirus> _lucas: apt-get install adept will show you some suggested packages that are related to adept .. you can install some of them if you want but i guess there is no argument that would install them by default
<gnomefreak> gatekeeper: ive seen in a few weeks agoo but i havent been around much since than
<Jucato> is gregory and Gregory the same person? Gregory was the one asking about installing GAIM a while ago..
<CVirus> _lucas: what does sudo apt-get install adept "Exactly" tell u ?
<Dasnipa`> Jucato, that makes me sad... because my RL name is 'gregory' :( he is defaming my name!
<_lucas> cvirus: adept-installer: Depens on: adept-common but it wont be installed
<Jucato> Dasnipa`: ehehe! don't worry... there are many gregory's in the world. he's just one rotten apple :-D
<Dasnipa`> Jucato, yeah i know ;)
<CVirus> _lucas: will you paste me your sources.list somewhere ?
<_lucas> maybe thats the problem. ok
<_lucas> brb
<CVirus> tyt
<excitatory> i'm really having trouble with konqueror accessing the standard gmail interface.. nothing i set for the user-agent works.
<Jucato> excitatory: try setting the browser identification to Mozilla 1.7.3
<aaron_> i wish there were some decent open source games out there :(
<tk> excitatory: because konquerer will only get HTTP style
<Jucato> aaron_: what type of game?
<tk> Quake 2 was released if you like old FPS... wasnt it?
<aaron_> anything thats fun and can be enjoyed with friends :)
<tk> FPS qulifies for that :P
<excitatory> Jucato, tk, ok thanks
<Jucato> tk: you can spoof Gmail using Mozilla 1.7.3 or Safari on OS X
<Jucato> but on my side, Safari on OS X no longer works...
<tk> jucato: thats interesting... I thought konquerer just sucked and couldnt handle the JS side of it
<aaron_> i'm fairly choosy with fps, haven't really been inspired by anything since counter strike :(
<Jucato> tk: nah. Gmail just has crappy Javascript code, according to the KDE devs in charge of KHTML
<aaron_> is there anything interesting in development atm? anyone got their eye on any OSS projects?
<tk> Jucato: ahh oke :)
<CVirus> aaron_: planeshift
<kristyon> anyone use vmware?
<niels> hello everybody
<niels> does someone know how to configure that xcommon?
<CVirus> aaron_: http://www.planeshift.it/
<niels> or something ilke that
<niels> i know it's something with x
<aaron_> thats made with the crystal space engine isn't it? like that engine... :()
<zipper_> djclue917, are you there mate?
<CVirus> aaron_: whats wrong with it ?
<djclue917> zipper_: oh sorry. i did something important..
<aaron_> CVirus: i meant : i like that engine
<djclue917> zipper_: actually i can't see why you can't boot/install kubuntu
<aaron_> Cvirus: it's very nice comparatively
<zipper_> djclue917, sorry, i was slow to reply to your question about my laptop that wasnt able to boot up the installation. It's a celeron M with ati 200m gfxcard
<w4zz> some one that can tell me how i get a monitoring sidebar. Whats the name of that everyone uses? :)
<zipper_> hmm
<CVirus> aaron_: but the game is still at is very developmet stages
<zipper_> i checked the install cd, nothing wrong with it either
<CVirus> aaron_: it has been a year
<CVirus> its*
<djclue917> zipper_: maybe it's an issue with the graphics card? i actually have no idea.
<zipper_> w4zz, gkrellm
<djclue917> zipper_: maybe you could bring this up in the forums.
<w4zz> zipper_:  apt-get gkrellm? :P
<zipper_> djclue917, that might be a good idea
<aaron_> not really into mmo's though
<aaron_> their huge time sinks
<zipper_> w4zz, close... apt-get install gkrellm
<aaron_> they're *
<CVirus> aaron_: I used to play WoW for 20 hours per day
<zipper_> djclue917, not sure it's a gfx problem though, 200m should work fine with the "ati" driver
<Jucato> ehehe.... time sinks...
<w4zz> zipper_: thnx.. your the man :D:D
<zipper_> w4zz, np :)
<aaron_> Cvirus: see?? i haven't got that sort of time,
<djclue917> zipper_: actually, i also tried installing kubuntu to an HP laptop but i got the same results.
<zipper_> w4zz, you could also use the synaptic package manager for installing it which is probably better for you than installing from console
<zipper_> djclue917, what arch/gfx?
<djclue917> zipper_: 64-bit. i don't know what graphics card though...
<zipper_> hmpf
<djclue917> zipper_: AMD64
<zipper_> mine isnt even 64bit
<zipper_> shouldn't behave like this
<zipper_> wierd
<userbn> hai
<djclue917> zipper_: there are still issues regarding laptops install i think..
<kristyon> what do I need to do to allow users write access to /dev/hda6 ?
<zipper_> djclue917, apparently, yes =/. I installed ubuntu on a ibm thinkpad a few weeks ago, that went smoothly
<kristyon> not just /media/hda6
<richardh_> Hi, Wifi question here...anyone familiar?
<zipper_> richardh_, just ask your question
<zipper_> to the whole channel
<w4zz> where i find themes to gkrellm
<w4zz> ?
<richardh_> right...newest kubuntu, wifi worked out of the box and connected automatically at startup...I then added a WEP key, now I always have to connect manually whenever I start up...why?
<w4zz> zipper_: where i find themes to gkrellm?
<zipper_> w4zz, hmm, google?
<w4zz> okei, i'll give it a try
<zipper_> w4zz, there is a lot of addons for gkrellm... Try searching for them in synaptic, or in console "apt-cache search gkrellm"
<w4zz> thnx everyone... i <3 kubuntu :D
<kristyon> how do I edit fstab to allow anyone access to /hda6 a vfat partition?
<J4t> umask=022 ?
<kristyon> what about gid?
<djclue917> kristyon: umask=0222
<kristyon> thanks, anyway to remount instead of reboot?
<harmental> where are the icons stored in kubuntu?
<kristyon> guess I just umount then mount then
<glen_> kristyon, sudo umount <mountpoint> then sudo mount -a
<glen_> kristyon, (if you want to mount all)
<kristyon> thanks
<glen_> could somebody give me guidance on configuring a patched xine-lib (fixes flac playback in amarok) so that amarok will use the patched version. i've patched the source but am not sure where amarok looks for the library.
<kristyon> trying to allow vwmare to use my existing fat32 partition but still getting permissions problems
<Dustman> hi all
<glen_> kristyon, i have : users,rw,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true 0 0 - you could try that
<niels> lo everybody
<niels> I have a black vertical line of +-1cm in my left side of my pc
<niels> *screen
<niels> can someone help me?
<office_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_eckobar_> hi everybody
<_eckobar_> i have the following problem..... i want to ping my ubuntu computer, the ubuntu pc can ping the gateway,dns and all other computer in the net, BUT the ubuntu pc could not be pinged???? why?? i use ubuntu 6.06
<_eckobar_> would be thankful for any help
<kristyon> still no joy for vmware access. anyone know much about vmware?
<_eckobar_> kristyon: what you need?
<glen_> _eckobar_, what ping error are you getting?
<kristyon> I want vmware to be able to use an existing physical vfat paritition (one of my xp partitions) but I keep getting disk access permission errors
<zipper_> I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu on my asus a6r (celeron m, ati 200m) laptop. Basicly the installer won't even boot up in "safe grafics mode". It just stalls at "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel" / "Using hpet for high-res timesource" . Anyone have any suggestions?
<kristyon> might have someting to do with apic zipper
<_eckobar_> maybe the rights of the /dev/hdxxx file???? but don't know, i do not use physical parts in vmware, only virtuell.
<niels> ty very mucht ubotu
<niels> and can you help me another time?
<Wind> where can i get a list of the things i need to apt-get for playing dvds and cds
<_eckobar_> Wind: try mplayer, is a GREAT tool
<Wind> don't i need codecs and such
<kristyon> wind, search for automatix, it'll will do it all for you
<Wind> automatrix = bad
<kristyon> why?
<kristyon> fine for me
<Wind> it installed a bunch of stuff i didn't need
<ZIM> Thor where for art thy Thor
<serzholino> Wind: kaffeine or kmplayer with xine engine
<Wind> so i spent last night trying to get rid of them
<kristyon> how about easyubuntu then
<Wind> xine engine?
<kristyon> anyway you can select what you want with automatix
<serzholino> mplayer can't play DVD menus
<kristyon> xine works ok
<serzholino> Wind: yep, these players uses engines to play, they're not selfplaying
<glen_> serzholino, vlc will
<_eckobar_> kristyon: any ideas why i could not ping my ubuntu pc? but the ubuntu pc could ping all other on the network??
<kristyon> you need xine libs, xine ui, libdvdcss, libdvd read libdvdplay and libdvdnav
<serzholino> kmplayer can use mplayer, xine, gstreamer...
<kristyon> firewall eckobar?
<ninHer> i'd check if the copy is safe or right
<kristyon> try sudi ping
<ninHer> oops, sorry....forget the last line
<kristyon> sudo ping
<ninHer> mine, of course
<_eckobar_> kristyon: i started ubuntu in live mode from dvd. is there any firewall???
<kristyon> dont know sorry, haven't used it
<_eckobar_> fu**
<zipper_> djclue917, it's now on the forums : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1367203#post1367203
<djclue917> zipper_: i see. good luck! :)
<zipper_> thank you :)
<zipper_> probably going to need it
<xevil> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<flaccid> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<flaccid> !imap
<ubotu> I know nothing about imap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<flaccid> !pop
<ubotu> I know nothing about pop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<flaccid> !pop3
<ubotu> I know nothing about pop3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<flaccid> !smtp
<ubotu> I know nothing about smtp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<flaccid> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<flaccid> !courier-imap
<ubotu> I know nothing about courier-imap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<flaccid> dang
<andrewh>  hi, i'm using kde 3.5.2 on kubuntu. The icons in the panel are slightly too large, and changing the size of the panel doesn't seem to affect it. I looked in the panel properties and couldn't see anything to change their size, same in apperance and other areas of the system settings...can anyone help?
<andrewh> I seem to remember the problem occured when switching to the 'human' icon theme, which comes with ubuntu. Do I have to install scalable icons? doesn't kde scale the icons for me? It's just a niggle but it would be nice to know.
<AdamBrz> alright im loading up kubuntu from livec da gain and i always get stuck wher kubuntu logo and blue bar below it, i get past it in begiingin adn all that and then balck adn white txt all good then it goes to tht blue bar and seems to jsut stop
<andrewh> panel icons...human theme...icon's don't scale...why....why....why..... ;-)
<xnt> hola?
<narvik86> i have problem with krusader, it don't want to run, tried to remove and install again.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20284
<narvik86> and my pc can restart at any time :/
<klerfayt> an utility that lets me extract the contents of .bin file?
<narvik86> klerfayt: it is iso or binay file?
<failure> hi, is already safe to upgrade kubuntu dapper to kde 3.5.4?
<Jucato>  would anyone happen to know how I can make yakuake appear at the bottom?
<klerfayt> narvik86: .bin file
<narvik86> klerfayt: but IMO .bin can be an iso file or binnary file
<klerfayt> narvik86: are you saying that I can extract sdfg.bin file using e.g. kiso?
<narvik86> klerfayt: if it is that kind of file type, yes
<narvik86> brb
<Kabal> Hi all,  Does anyone know how to get video-thumbnails working in Konqueror?
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> instal ARTS first
<RawSewage> why did you ask
<thor_> hello ZIM
<RawSewage> Ok, Im done with this channel
<zipper_> djclue917, dont know if you care, but i think i've solved the problem. Apparently ubuntu uses the acpi=off boot option for disabling acpi, instead of debian's 'noacpi'... i'm booting the installation right now :)
<djclue917> zipper_: oh.. you might want to put that in the forums too. :)
<zipper_> i'm about to
<_kalm> Haha cool im using my mobile phone
<_kalm> And it works :D
<Jucato> _kalm: kool! what brand/model?
<Sakireth> where to find stuff to extend your desktop and replace stuff in kde to get more modern stuff, like kbfx and stuff? (notice i say a lot of stuff.)
<Sakireth> "stuff"*
<_kalm> Im using a nokia 3230 and a j2me app "virca"
<Jucato> ooh
<_kalm> Which should worj on any phone
<_kalm> Lol this is great! Irc and messenger on my phone
<MuJ> hasn' it always been acpi=off... and noapic..
<kristyon> anyone got an irc for vmware?
<MuJ> uhh.. irc for vmware?
<kristyon> yes
<MuJ> what do you mean irc for vmware?
<jott> is there a irssi livecd? ;)
<MuJ> jott: I think not :D
<kristyon> a vmare irc channel
<MuJ> ooh... irc channel! why didn't you say that in the first place?
<kristyon> braindead
<MuJ> =)
<MuJ> I have no idea :P
<earthsound> kristyon: did you try #vmware ;)
<kristyon> cant get vmware to use an existing physical partition
<kristyon> no not yet
<jott> altough an irssi livecd would be funny.. just boot into irssi in textmode ;)
<kristyon> this is the only irc I've ever used!
<Jucato> lol
<earthsound> :)
<Cavallo> why with kubuntu my laptop batery is in 1:30h empty. With windows on laptop batery was for about 2:30h. Is there any special reason for that ?
<earthsound> type /join #vmware
<kristyon> in here?
<earthsound> yes, where you are typing now
<kristyon> whoppee!
<earthsound> :) have fun
<MuJ> Cavallo: propably somekind of drivers or monitor that doesn't work properly on linux
<lters> Cavallo: apt-get install kowersave
<kristyon> why do wires always tangle themselves up?
<lters> Cavado "sudo apt-get install kpowersave"
<lters> is much better.
<kristyon> anyone managed to get lives working in dapper?
<Cavallo> thanks
<jott> Cavallo: you can also try klaptopdaemon
<Wind> what is that dvd copy program called?
<Wind> k9copy?
<kristyon> new k3b supports ripping to I've seen
<Wind> !info codecs
<ubotu> Package codecs does not exist in dapper
<Wind> what codecs do i need to play cds and dvds
<Wind> commercial dvds and cds
<jott> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<berni> salut
<zipper_> hmm? Doesnt codecs exist in the multiverse/universe repositories?
<zipper_> Wind, look into easyUbuntu
<zipper_> helps you install codecs
<jott> wind look at the plf site otherwise..
<hub> Riddell: here?
<bastl_> b
<Riddell> hub: hi
<hub> Riddell: hi. kopete on kubuntu 3.5.4 repository hard depends on xmms.
<hub> Riddell: is that a bug ? neither dapper official or edgy does
<hub>  *** 4:3.5.4+kopete0.12.1-0ubuntu3~dapper1 0
<hub>         500 http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
* Jucato stares with awe in the presence of Jonathan Riddell...
<hub> this is the one I use
<Riddell> hub: yes, it just means I built it in a chroot that had xmms installed
<hub> :-/
<hub> so I'd better rebuild it then
<Wind> where do i get easyubuntu
<Jucato> Riddell: hi! If you don't mind, I have a question about KDE 3.5.4 also
<Riddell> hub: by the way toma has digikam packages http://kubuntu.omat.nl/dapper/
<Riddell> Jucato: sure
<Wind> i did what it said on the easyubuntu site but it gives me errors
<hub> Riddell: ah kool. thanks
<Jucato> Riddell: It seems that media:/ doesn't display partitions that aren't mounted at boot. Even when I mount them within KDE, they still don't appear in media:/, but I can access them through "/media/mount_point"
<harmental> does anybody know if the (k)ubuntu team is planning ot release un update of conky in the repos?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, seems to be a side effect of 3.5.4 using more HAL features, I'm yet to look into it
<Riddell> harmental: conky?
<harmental> !conky
<ubotu> I know nothing about conky - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<djon> salut a tous
<Jucato> Riddell: oh. I thought I was the only one having these problems. Thanks!
* Jucato bows before the great Jonathan Riddell... :-D
<harmental> Riddell: (the best) system monitor for X
<thierry> hi
<thierry> i've just install dapper
<thierry> and i get a problem with my mouse on a laptop
<Dr_willis> oh?
<thierry> the mouse is cliking alone
<klerfayt> narvik86: I can't extract the .bin file using kiso
<Dr_willis> thierry,  ya mean the touchpad isent working but the mouse is?
<thierry> does anyone know the problem ?
<thierry> yes the mouse is quiet ok
<Dr_willis> thierry,  does the touchpad work if you dont have the mouse plugged in?
<thierry> but sometime it's clik without i ask
<Dr_willis> Hmm... now ya lost me. :)
<Riddell> harmental: 1.4.2 is in edgy, that's the latest version
<thierry> i use the touchpad
<Dr_willis> thierry,  so you may be accidently touching the touchpad and sending a 'click' when you dont want to?
<Sakireth> i wish i was able to compile apps from kde-apps.org on ubuntu, but i have -dev problems, i don't know what libraries i need.
<thierry> i don't think so
<thierry> it's happen too often
<klerfayt> Sakireth: look at errors
<abattoir> thierry: amd64 by any chance?
<Dr_willis> thierry,  ive heard of the over sensivive touch pad/clicking quite often... not heard of 'random clickings' befor. :)
<harmental> ok...so is it safe to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<Wind> what the hell
<Dr_willis> Its proberly best to advoide edgy for a while. :P
<thierry> @abattoir -> pIV
<Dr_willis> unless of course you are just wanting to play with it.
<Wind> i'm installing easy ubuntu but the easy ubuntu log is showing errors left and right
<Wind> ok this is retarded
<Wind> i just want to codecs
<Wind> i don't want some gui to do it for me
<Dr_willis> Wind,  i normally just grab the codec packages from the mplayer homepage and install them manually
<harmental> Riddell: which repo shoul i add to my dapper if i wanted to just update conky, and not the whole system?
<Wind> that's what i want to do!
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sakireth> i wish i was able to compile apps from kde-apps.org on ubuntu, but i have -dev problems, i don't know what libraries i need. <-- with that i mean i don't like spending a week installing all libraries i need. i need an easier way
<Wind> but everyone is telling to use automatix and easyubuntu
<thierry> @ dr_willis -> i don't know about also
<Riddell> harmental: there is no such repo (since backports isn't operational)
<z00m> is there any anti virus software for linux ?
<Dr_willis> Wind,  oh? i normally say the Opposite... DONT use easyubuntu, and NEVER use automatix. :P
<klerfayt> Sakireth: it will not take a week
<thierry> no problem with an other distrib i've used
<z00m> thats in the adapt manager
<Wind> bleh
<Dr_willis> z00m,  yes. but you poberly dont need it.
<Sakireth> klerfayt: doing it manually, listing every error - i think "yes, it will take a week"
<klerfayt> Sakireth: just look at errors, they will tell you what libraries are missing
<Jucato> harmental: mixing repos from different realeses (dapper and edgy) is not good, as it will probably break the dependencies of your system
<Sakireth> klerfayt: installing libraries manually is VERY frustrating
<thierry> i think about xorg.onf but i don't know what to hange...
<z00m> Dr_willis: just wanted to get something for finding rootkits or if my box has been compromissed
<klerfayt> Sakireth: use adept
<Sakireth> klerfayt: since i don't know the names and stuff, and other things..
<Sakireth> adept for what?
<Sakireth> do what in adept?
<klerfayt> Sakireth: to install -dev libraries
<Dr_willis> z00m,  that wouldent be an anti-virus tool then. :P theres root-kit detector programs and other  tools like tripwire and so forth for that.
<z00m> ok ill look into tripwire
<harmental> ok...so coming back to my first question:
<Sakireth> how can i solve the problem when i don't even know what libraries i have to install? Ubuntu is supposed to work out-of-the-box. but without libraries preinstalled, it's not good - is there some package which installs all needed libraries?
<harmental> does anybody know if the (k)ubuntu team is planning ot release un update of conky in the repos?
<harmental> FOR DAPPER
<z00m> is there a flash plugin yet for firefox in amd64 version ?
<Jucato> harmental: you already got the response from a Kubuntu developer
<klerfayt> Sakireth: again - look at warnings you get while compiling
<thierry> no one has idea for my mouse problem ^^
<Sakireth> klerfayt: Often, the warnings don't make sense. and if you do that, it keeps complaining with every install of another library, and after 3 hours, it doesn't work
<R1CHARD> buy another
<Dr_willis> thierry,  its a 'touchpad' problem - sounds like to me.. could install that ksynaptic tool and see if you can disable the touchpad on the fly and if the problem still exists
<Sakireth> is there some package to install all needed -dev libraries so i can compile everything? This is my question.
<harmental> Jucato: dont get it :o(
<Dr_willis> Sakireth,  'everything' is rather large.
<kristyon> anyone got lives to work?
<thierry> @dr_willis -> if i disable i won't have mouse anymore ?
<Jucato> harmental: hmm... how do I explain this...
<harmental> kristyon: what is lives?
<Sakireth> Dr_willis: Well, so i can compile KDE apps and stuff like that.
<kristyon> video editor
<Dr_willis> Sakireth,  fire yup the package manager and look for the kde-dev  packages I guess.. not sure how they are divided up.
<Dr_willis> thierry,  if you are using a mouse and a touchpad.. and disable the touchpad.. then you will have the mouse.
<klerfayt> Sakireth: give me an example of application you are trying to compile
<thierry> @dr_willis -> ok :)
<thierry> dr_willis, i only use touchpad
<kristyon> anyone using an easy video editor?
<thierry> no other mouse
<tk> ugh, are there any graphical FTP clients that dont crash as soon as you give them something to do?
<Sakireth> klerfayt: codeine
<thierry> @tk -> gftp
<Jucato> harmental: during the development of Kubuntu, there comes a time when no new features/versions of apps/packages are accepted. This is done in order to preserve the stability of the release. Sometimes, I think this period in development is what they call "Feature Freeze". So apps that released new versions during/after Kubuntu's feature freeze don't get included anymore
<tk> thierry: just did... it crashed on download and on deleting a local directory...
<Jucato> tk: have you tried Konqueror?
<Dr_willis> thierry,  you are describing exactly the 'accidently tapping the touchpad' problem ive seen befor.
<tk> no, I was going for ftp specific
<thierry> @tk -> maybe kbear
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> tk:  well, try it out. it might not crash... who knows :-D it's still ftp...
<excitatory> is there any way to easily output the versions of everything build-essential installed?
<thierry> dr_willis, you mean it's me who is clicking on my left button ?
<Dr_willis> thierry,  yes.. some touchpads can be very very senestive.. and have a 'tap to click feature'
<tk> thierry: pressure on the case of the laptop near the touchpad can sometimes trigger their sensors in odd ways
<J4t> KFTPGrapper?
<J4t> grabber, even
<tk> J4t: tried it first :P
<J4t> :)
<J4t> ok, then
<Dr_willis> I do it all the time while using the laptop keyboard.. plug in an external keyboard and seeif it still happens.
<thierry> @dr_willis & tk : but it's doesn't happen with fedora i've used for 2 year...
<thierry> why just now ?
<tk> thierry: mine doesnt do it in windows but it does in linux... :P
<Dr_willis> thierry,  no clue. i dont have exp.
<Dr_willis> highly possible they are using a different touchpad driver.
<Dr_willis> or they got the clicking/tap feature disabled by default.
<Dr_willis> compare your fedora xorg.conf vs the kubuntu one.
<harmental> jucato: ok....so i guess my question is when will edgy become stable?
<Dr_willis> harmental,  about 6 mo after its released. :P
<thierry> ok, try to fix it like that
<Dr_willis> !info ksynaptic
<ubotu> Package ksynaptic does not exist in dapper
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Dr_willis> that aint it.. whats the name of that program for the touchpad..
<tk> kbear crashed too
<tk> ugh
<Jucato> harmental: err.. Edgy Eft will be released in October, but take note. Edgy will really be edgy, meaning cutting edge, and probably not as stable as Dapper...
<tk> gets its back to command line for me... or windows for ftping mass sites
<tk> guesss
<Jucato> harmental: in the past, the backports repository was the place to look for newer versions of some packages that some developers/maintainers decided to upgrade, but not include in the main repositories (for system stability and integrity). However, according to Kubuntu devs, Backports has been non-functional for quite some time now.
<thierry> @tk -> what are the errors messages ?
<tk> just Sigsev
<tk> i dont have gdb installed to backtrace it at the moment
<harmental> Jucato: so..what you mean is that the next release of kubuntu wont be as stable as dapper???
<Dr_willis> edgy is to be real cutting edge. :P
<niels> lo everybody
<Jucato> well, probably not. but it will be stable. but not as stable as Dapper. Remember that Dapper was made to last, supported for 5 years. Something like Debian Sarge...
<thierry> @tk -> have you launch it from command line ?
<niels> can someone help me how to edit your sources file?
<Gh0st75> lots of changes in store with edgy?
<Dr_willis> aparently :P
<Gh0st75> cool
<Jucato> niels: just right-click on /etc/apt/sources.list and choose Actions >Edit as Root
<tk> thierry: typically I would but I figured this was just an isolated problem... reinstalled base FTP files, if that dont work, ill do cmd line
<deb> Anyone know how to play 3gp format in Linux . what plugin I need ?
<thierry> @tk -> i mean with command line you'll have all the error messages
<thierry> or by looking at the log system
<tk> i know, i typically do that, its how i got Amarok working
<klerfayt> Sakireth: good news; codeine is in repos
<tk> well amarok + MySQL
<mae> codeine?
<kristyon> anyone using video editing?
<mae> isn't mysql a bit overkill for amarok?
<kristyon> what is the edgy repo?
<klerfayt> Sakireth: enable universe
<kristyon> I mean where
<thierry> @tk -> ok
<kristyon> mae, not if you have 10000 files
<kristyon> can use sql lite
<mae> kristyon: sqlite will work just as good
<mae> theres no concurrency
<mae> in fact sqlite will most likely be faster
<maarten> Hello everyone
<Jucato> anyone here has any experience in changing USplash to Splashy?
<niels> jucato, i tried several times but it doesn't work
<niels> it doesn't open:(
<niels> can you send me your file?
<niels> then I just have to paste it in my map
<Jucato> niels: then from Konsole, type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<niels> thx jucato
<lters> trying to get X to let a remote x session in...
<lters> I edited the xserver and remove the nolisten tcp...
<kristyon> video editing? any success stories?
<Jucato> niels: if you need a clean sources.list, you might want to check this out: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php
<niels> jucato, they say that /etc/apt/sources.list exists but isn't a map
<jott> kristyon: check out www.jahshaka.org looks quite promising
<Jucato> niels:  er.. my bad. I thought you were talking about editing your sources.list. what "sources" were you referring to?
<kristyon> aha, I forgot about that, thanks jott
<niels> jes jes
<niels> it is sources.list
<Jucato> um... it's telling you that it isn't a map?
<niels> jes
<Jucato> niels: ok, just do this, in Konsole, type in "kdesu kate"
<niels> and when I go check that I c an empty map named sources.list(sl) and a document sl and a document sl_backup
<niels> have to wait 1m25s
<niels> he's upgradign
<Jucato> once Kate (in super-user mode) is launched, just open /etc/apt/sources.list
<niels> k i'll do that in a min
<niels> and another problem jucato, i did all those thing some hours ago and when I rebooted it failed :(
<J4t> just open another terminal :)
<Jucato> what do you mean by "failed"?
<niels> eum you know the screen Load .. [ok] 
<niels> those things?
<Jucato> hmm...
<niels> i think the fault is that it isn't all updated
<niels> now there appears(after upgrading) that i have to try update or --fix missing cos some archives couldn't be get
<Jucato> ... @_@
<Jucato> I'm getting dizzy...
<niels> do u know what i mean?
<Jucato> try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<niels> then just another line shows with again niels@niels-destkop:~$
<hub> Riddell: I did rebuild Kopete without xmms using the source package and it does not longer depend on xmms
<niels> jucato, what's the commadn 4 editing that x?(something with x11?)
<Jucato> niels: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf ??
<niels> xorg.conf is empty with me?:(
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> close that (without saving)
<Jucato> then try, kdesu kate, then from Kate, open up xorg.conf by going to /etc/X11
<niels> when i give in kdesu kate
<niels> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<niels>   Major opcode:  144
<niels>   Minor opcode:  3
<niels>   Resource id:  0x0
<niels> Failed to open device
<niels> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<niels>   Major opcode:  144
<niels>   Minor opcode:  3
<niels>   Resource id:  0x0
<niels> Failed to open device
<niels> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<niels>   Major opcode:  144
<niels>   Minor opcode:  3
<Jucato> niels: when you want to post multiple lines, use pastebin
<niels>   Resource id:  0x0
<niels> Failed to open device
<niels> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<niels>   Major opcode:  144
<niels>   Minor opcode:  3
<niels>   Resource id:  0x0
<Jucato> erm.. you can stop now
<niels> Failed to open device
<niels> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<niels>   Major opcode:  144
<niels>   Minor opcode:  3
<niels>   Resource id:  0x0
<niels> Failed to open device
<niels> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<trappist> sigh.
<niels>   Major opcode:  144
<niels>   Minor opcode:  3
<niels>   Resource id:  0x0
<niels> Failed to open device
<Jucato> !pastebin > niels
<niels> kbuildsycoca running...
<niels> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<niels> sry about the spamming
<Jucato>  @_@
<niels> how do you do that?
<niels> how do you pastebin?
<trappist> niels: don't.  do.  that.
<tk> looks like reinstalling ftp fixed my problem
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> go to that site
<Jucato> niels: does kdesu kate still open, even with those error messages?
<niels> jes
<niels> but it's empty
<Jucato> niels: then there's no problem. do the 2nd one I said
<Jucato> kdesu kate
<Jucato> then just open up xorg.conf manually
<niels> k i opened it manually
<Jucato> ok there you have it
<niels> ty
<kristyon> what package is qmake in?
<trappist> kristyon: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search qmake
<trappist> kristyon: qt3-dev-tools
<kristyon> thankyou trappist
<eric__> hi
<trappist> kristyon: but do the above anyway - it comes in handy for answering those questions
<kristyon> yes, i was wondering what they called
<kristyon> new to apt. better than yast for packages
<trappist> kristyon: yeah, finding out what package provided what file was the last thing I missed about rpm-based systems, where it's usually built in, but apt-file fills in the blank
<trappist> I guess I'd sorta like to have it builtin, but not at the expense off all the unnecessary package metadata overhead you get with rpm systems
<trappist> s/off/of/
<bebop> ..
<niels> does somebody know how to open (in konsole) a sort of 'tutorial' where you have to answer all kinds of question such as type of keyboard, videocard...
<niels> something with x11
<trappist> niels: for video card, sudo dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg
<kristyon> yast was good a a general tool, wonder if I could compile for kubuntu
<trappist> err dpkg-reconfigure
<trappist> niels: come to think of it, that should ask you about your keyboard as well
<insanekane> kristyon: there is an ongoing effort yast4debian
<kristyon> where?
<insanekane> kristyon: google for it
<kristyon> yeah i was hoping to be lazy :-))
<Jucato> cool. I tried out openSUSE 10.1 with KDE 3.5.4 on vmware, and I liked the concept of YaST
<kristyon> is very good, been using suse since 6.2 but dont like suse now novell has messed with it. yast too slow for packages and repos aren't very good. getting dvd css on suse 10.1 is hard
<trappist> kristyon: it's a bit of a pita on ubuntu still, too
<kristyon> automatix did it for me, damn site easier than suse!
<kristyon> should be part of main install!
<Jucato> kristyon: then so should EasyUbuntu... I think they're just trying to play fair by not including both...
<Jucato> I'm just presuming...
<Healot> !!automatix
<ubotu> I know nothing about !automatix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kristyon> easybuntu was harder to install somehow, automatix was the one that installed it for me first
<Healot> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Jucato> some swear by Automatix, some by EasyUbuntu, and some by apt-get... :-D
<trappist> kristyon: I just say sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<kristyon> oh. bugger
<kristyon> didn't know about that one
<tk> hah, wget works nicely for what I needed :D
<tk> didnt know it would do recursing
<tk> its a handy lil tool
<wind> ok Dr_willis, what do i need to get
<wind> and can i get them with apt-get
<wind> i need video codecs (or whatever they are called) to play commercial dvds, i want to rip dvds and cds
<wind> and uh... firefox and it's all sorts of functionality
<tk> xine should work for that... i believe
<tk> firefox is mozilla-firefox
<wind> i don't want to download things like easyubuntu or automatix
<wind> i want to download them one at a time
<wind> i'm trying to learn :O
<tk> you dont want to use adept? you mean?
<kristyon> sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<trappist> wind: sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<trappist> what kristyon said.
<wind> that's it?
<kristyon> thats just to play encrypted dvds
<kristyon> and xine would help
<trappist> that's what you need to be able to decrypt commercial dvds.  if you want to rip, you also need ripping software
<kristyon> grip
<kristyon> or ripit
<trappist> grip does videos?
<kristyon> no
<kristyon> k3b does
<trappist> I just use it to make oggs
<trappist> but does k3b compress?
<kristyon> only the new beta version of k3b does
<archdrone> is there a real difference in speed between kubuntu 6.06 amd64 and for i386 on my amd64?
<trappist> ossum
<kristyon> expect it real soon
<kristyon> will compress to mpeg4
<trappist> archdrone: yes
<archdrone> trappist: thx
<trappist> archdrone: but there's a price - there's some 32bit only stuff (like flash and java plugins, w32codecs etc.) that you'll need a 32bit chroot for
<kristyon> if you wanna compile it wind then goto www.k3b.org
<wind> hm
<tk> archdrone: i've used both and notice little difference on my AMD64
<tk> but I dont do any heavy compiling or anything I guess
<archdrone> trappist: thx for info so i ll google sth about 32bit chroot
<trappist> I notice quite a big difference
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<trappist> archdrone: google specifically for debian 32bit chroot - there's a great howto somewhere
<tk> still havent gotten into GIMP yet as I still have a windows drive with photoshop that I know how ot use :)
<archdrone> tk: me neither so its no use for me i guess
<MilhousePunkRock> tk: There is GIMP for Windows too...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do i have to do to extract  a *.gz file?
<tk> MilhousePunkRock: you know now that you say that I recall seeing that on the Kubuntu CD i think...
<trappist> archdrone: I notice that apps start up a lot faster, and cpu-intensive stuff (like thumbnailing for image viewers) is a lot faster
<kristyon> why does everyone rave about photoshop? how many ppl actually know how to use it !!!
<djclue917> Tallia1Kubuntu: use Ark.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> djclue917: need command line
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: if it's a .gz, gunzip.  if it's a .tar.gz, tar zxf filename.tar.gz
<djclue917> oh ok.
<kristyon> gzip
<MilhousePunkRock> if you know how to use P$, you know how to use Gimp as well...
<kristyon> gzip -xfgz filename
<trappist> MilhousePunkRock: the interfaces are very different
<kristyon> or gzip --help
<archdrone> trappist: i ll try
<trappist> or gunzip
<trappist> or even zcat file.gz > newfile
<MilhousePunkRock> trappist: Only at the first few looks I assume, since Gimp appears to be a little weird with all those windows... But the functions are the same
<jott> MilhousePunkRock: like cmyk support? ;)
<kristyon> who actually needs it?
<kristyon> printers
<kristyon> whats the k mean in cmyk?
<hw> viva las vegas ;}
<Healot> blac(K)
<jott> key
<trappist> I'm not a big gimp guy, but I'm 92% sure it supports cmyk
<djclue917> trappist: no it doesn't
<jott> trappist: then go for 8%
<trappist> gotcha :)
<trappist> well only weirdos use it anyway.  so there.
<jott> use krita it has cmyk support and photoshop like ui (although still alot of bugs :( )
<djclue917> trappist: but there's a plugin i believe..
<wind> what is a good photo editing software?
<djclue917> http://www.blackfiveservices.co.uk/separate.shtml
<wind> its like photoshop
<wind> i forgot the name
<trappist> wind: gimp.
<jott> wind: krita
<wind> k
<djclue917> jott: krita is pretty much very young and still lacks most of the features in the GIMP. it shows great potential though...
<jott> hehe "A plugin providing rudimentary CMYK support for The GIMP"
<jott> djclue917: depends on what features you actually need...
<trappist> now if only somebody would write a killer image viewing program.  one that thumbnails quickly, has lotsa nice management features and doesn't leak like a sieve (or like gimv)
<jott> but yes its not really mature
<kristyon> you tried gimp 2.2 ? it appears to have cmyk support
<jott> trappist: digikam ;)
<djclue917> jott: well yeah, but as far as photo editing is concerned, GIMP is still far more superior than Krita.
<trappist> jott: I wasn't looking for one that supports cameras, but if it's good generically I'll check it out
<trappist> jott: I use gimv, but it leaks so badly I have to restart X after I use it for a while
<trappist> pornview looks promising but it crashes constantly
<djclue917> trappist: hmm.. that's odd. I've never experienced that before with GIMP...
<jott> trappist: digikam is quite good for managing/sorting/tagging images
<trappist> djclue917: gimv, not gimp :)
<trappist> jott: I'll take a look then, thanks
<djclue917> ah ok.
<djclue917> trappist: sorry.. :D i thought that was a type or something. haha
<kristyon> fspot
<jott> trappist: plus it has some basic image filters like red eye removal..
<trappist> djclue917: you mean a typo? ;)
<djclue917> oh yeah. that's a typo. typo. haha
<trappist> jott: nice - how about auto-rename, if I try to put a bunch of files in the same directory that have the same filename?
<djclue917> jott: what's that software again? :)
<jott> djclue917: digikam?
<trappist> or comparing the two files if they have the same name, to see if they're duplicate files
<djclue917> jott: oh.. i
<jott> trappist: uhm not sure about this..
<djclue917> jott: oh.. i've never used digikam before..
<trappist> jott: well I'm installing now, so I'll know soon enough :)
<jott> trappist: you could go for krename then ;)
<trappist> jott: nah, I need it built into my image viewer.  I use rename for other mass-renaming purposes.
<trappist> the perl goodness.
<jott> trappist: actually digikam supports image comparison by content ;)
<jott> trappist: to check for duplicate files
<trappist> ooh, yeah I just found that
<trappist> gimv has it too
<jott> but gimv has this evil g in its name ;)
<trappist> I'm specifically looking for, I'm dragging a file into a directory, there's a file there already with that name.  I want to see both files and have an option to auto-rename.
<trappist> jott: yeah, that g kinda sucks
<trappist> ooh tools -> batch processing -> rename images
<trappist> that's nice too
<jott> trappist: it should do so
<jott> trappist: (this drag and drop thingie)
<trappist> now if only I could easily browse to any image-containing directory :/
<jott> :p
<trappist> it's got kind of an album browser, not a filesystem browser
<jott> the album browser is actually a filesystem browser
<trappist> but it's pretty sweet.  might be worth conquering the little annoyances.
<jott> (so when you move something its moved in the filesystem)
<trappist> jott: but how do I browse 'up' from the cwd?
<jott> so you need to set the parent dir for your albums :p
<trappist> yeah, I don't care for that so much
<jott> or symlink them to a common place.. don't know if there is a better way for digikam in handling this
<jott> its actually really ment for managing your whole collection
<trappist> yeah its purpose is slightly different than the purpose I'm looking for, but it still might be close enough
<trappist> it's worth spending a little time to find out
<jott> make sure you also have those plugins installed..
<trappist> oh?
<trappist> oh, found em
<jott> kipi-plugins also don't know if digikamimageplugins suggests that..
<jott> so you get the "full potential"
<kevin> Hola compaeros
<kevin> :P
<trappist> jott: it wasn't in recommends, but apt-cache search came up with it
* Dr_willis is back from lunch
<jott> trappist: at least it seems to be quite good usability wise as my girlfriend uses it to manage her pictures ;)
<trappist> ossum
<trappist> well I'll have to give it the real trial at home.  I don't have any massive image collections here at work to test against.
<jott> hehe
<jott> trappist: and version 0.9.0-beta1 is also out so you may look at the changelog before you complain ;)
<niels> lo trappist, can u help me with my linux?
<niels> or can somebody else help me?:)
<jott> * more than 100 bug fixes hehe ;)
<jott> sounds worth a try ;)
<niels> hzeheh:)
<niels> eum the problem is that I have a vertical black line(+-1cm ) on my screen in linux but not in windows
<niels> any solutions jott?:)
<trappist> niels: in the middle of the screen? left? right?
<maltaethiron> thats an odd problem niels
<niels> sry forgot to tell that
<niels> on the left
<niels> totally left
<niels> that's a what problem maltaethiron?:)
<jott> tft?
<niels> jes tft
<niels> 17"
<niels> sry but i'm a noob@linux;)
<trappist> niels: nvidia card?
<wind> how do i get a pcmcia slot mounted (it's a sd memory card reader)
<niels> jes nvidia
<niels> geforce fx520
<niels> *5200
<jott> do you use the native resolution of your tft in X?
<niels> solutions?
<jott> on other hint would be: press the autosync/autosettings button on your tft ;)
<jott> an
<niels> no... but i reinstalled linux cos there was a problem with my hd
<niels> and therefore i did something in x what set up my video card
<trappist> NeoFax: egrep 'Driver.+nv' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<niels> cos now he doesn't even recognizes my card
<niels> do I have to type that in kons?
<trappist> yes
<trappist> and tell me what it says
<trappist> if it's "nv" or "nvidia"
<trappist> niels: my video is the wrong size unless I use the nvidia driver
<niels> it says nothing
<trappist> niels: well that's no good!
<trappist> niels: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<niels> do I have to type that neofax 2?
<trappist> I don't know what neofax is
<niels> you typed that
<trappist> huh
<niels> but np, that is the command i was looking 4
<niels> that's the way i did it yesterday 2
<niels> *yesterdag->last time
<niels>  <trappist> NeoFax: egrep 'Driver.+nv' /etc/X11/xorg.c
<niels> you typed that
<trappist> niels: OH!  sorry :) no, that was supposed to look like: niels: egrep 'Driver.+nv' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<niels> i thought so:)
<niels> but np,  you helped me a lot!
<Tarandus> Hello, I have dpkg --forced a Debian's dosemu package.  Now every time I try to install anything, it stops at the dosemu's missing dependencies, which include a Debian libc6 version.  How could I make it "accept" the forced dosemu package and go on?
<kristyon> use dosbox instead?
<niels> k i did everything
<Tarandus> kristyon: Tried and it does not work
<niels> but the problem is: last time when I wanted to load linux(the kernel was updated) i couldn't load my updated version
<niels> how come?
<kristyon> what you trying to use it for?
<Tarandus> kristyon: DOS games mostly
<trappist> Tarandus: you don't.  if you need debian's version for some reason, you need to rebuild it.  the libc6 dependency isn't a joke.
<Tarandus> kristyon: It wastes quite much performance, whatever it does
<kristyon> dosbox worked for me for stealth bomber f117a
<kristyon> you need perforance for dos?
<Tarandus> trappist: But the forced dosemu package works perfectly, whereas the Ubuntu's dosemu is broken
<Tarandus> kristyon: Somehow dosbox just isn't fast enough
<kristyon> seems very strange to me
<Tarandus> What kind of machine should it approximate with cycles=3000?  A medium 486?
<trappist> Tarandus: the ubuntu version *is* the debian version.  it's synced from debian without changes.
<trappist> ditto for dosemu-freedos
<Tarandus> trappist: The Ubuntu version is broken.  It has no X support compiled in.  The version in Debian testing has X support.
<trappist> oh, debian testing.
<Tarandus> trappist: Also, xfonts-dosemu installs 4 empty pcf.gz files
<trappist> Tarandus: my advice would be to grab the debian source package and rebuild it
<Tarandus> trappist: Any short and easy instructions for that?
<kevin> hello , I speak spanis I AM Kubuntu is cool!!
<Tarandus> First I must apt-get build-essential?
<trappist> Tarandus: add a deb-src line in /etc/apt/sources.list for debian testing.  apt-get update.  apt-get source dosemu.  apt-get build-dep dosemu.  cd to the dosemu directory and debuild or dpkg-buildpackage.
<trappist> Tarandus: yes
* maltaethiron is back.
<Tarandus> trappist: Thanks, I'll see how I'll manage
<trappist> maltaethiron: please don't do that.
<zipper_> Yey, i got linux installed, now i just need to get my wireless network up and running, sigh
<ninHer> funny task to accomplish
<ninHer> ;-)
<maltaethiron> trappist: do what?
<marvel> Can anybody help, getting PS printer error from lpr -Pprinter filename; lpr: error - unable to print file: client-error-not-found
<maltaethiron> trappist: i clicked return from away in the File menu
<Tarandus> Ubuntu has gnome-network-manager and I made it work in my laptop by getting rid of static IP addresses.  Is there a similar tool for KDE and Kubuntu?
<trappist> maltaethiron: public away/back messages are a plague on irc
<maltaethiron> trappist: sorry, didnt do it on purpose...how do i kill it?
<trappist> maltaethiron: depends on your irc client
<maltaethiron> trappist: using konversation
<trappist> Tarandus: please file a bug on those empty font files.  probably a packaging issue.
<zipper_> ninHer, i've been having trouble getting the installer to boot up all day. Changing the boot option 'noacpi' to 'acpi=off' did the trick, thats why i'm sort of happy :)
<trappist> err, definitely a packaging issue
<ninHer> c'mon with it....it is easy to do
<niels> lo everybody:)
<niels> here I am agani with another problem:)
<zipper_> ninHer, not on an asus a6r laptop... it's the most linux unfriendly laptop i've tried so far
<ninHer> patience then, and go for it!
<niels> does somebody know how come my music doesn't play? which codecs do I have to download? i downloaded some codecs and still, when i push play it doesn't work:s
<zipper_> ninHer, well, that's what i'm doing atm... waiting for driver download to finish
<ninHer> ok zipper_ that's right
<k2> ?
<k2> +m
<k2> hee hee
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> just +quiet
<k2> eh?
<Tarandus> What is the difference between dpkg-buildpackage and debuild?
<k2> What is with the stupid "I'm trying to be trendy so i'm going to spell 'conversation' with a 'K'" bullshit?
<k2> Tarandus hates white people
* nearfar chooses Firefox over Konqueror
<nearfar> but how to get the KDE theme?
<k2> shanananananananana
<k2> well, IRC isnt as interesting as bash.org makes it out to be :-\
<MilhousePunkRock>  Hey abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I'll be right back, abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: not sure if i'll be there... :P
<k2> hey Administrator, lets "chat" *wink*
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good morning
<abattoir> hello Hawkwind :)
<dell500> does anyone here know how to make a partition onto a 300gb sata usb drive.. i've used cfdisk and qtparted
<kristyon> parted
<abattoir> Hawkwind: you work on ulteo?
<Dr_willis> dell500,  ya may need to rephrase that.
<dell500> sorry
<Dr_willis> i just used qtparted to partition my sata drives.
<Dr_willis> made a ext3 on it. :P
<dell500> how do you partition a 300gb usb-sata...
<dell500> well it's giving me an error
<Dr_willis> the usb drive 'should' show up as a sd## drive.  ie: sda/sdb/sdc or so on.
<dell500> ya i know which one it is
<dell500> it's /dev/sdc
<Dr_willis> if its auto-mounting then that may be an issue.
<dell500> so i get to the part where i can so-called format it. it goes into ext3 but won't accually format it
<Dr_willis> just parttion it. then format it from the shell - perhaps.
<dell500> the error i get is "This is a virtual partition. You cannot alter it: use undo instead."
<Dr_willis> you are using that 'apply' button? last i used the gparted tool.. it partitioned, and formated automaticially
<dell500> it's working now
<dell500> damn
<dell500> that was insane
<rbman>  argh!  k3b keeps 86'ing my DVD burning project!  I'm using kubuntu to mount and copy data from an NTFS drive to a DVD burner running on the kubuntu system.  I've used the burner before without any problems but now it's giving me crap about "some filenames need to be shortened due to the 103 char restriction.."yadda yadda...is there a way to turn off all restrictions in k3b and MAKE it copy it?
<Dr_willis> lol
<dell500> i did it last night and it totally didn't do any of this lol
<nearfar> anyone using anti-aliased Emacs in kubuntu?
<dell500> that's wierd
<drbreen_> thats wired
<maltaethiron> guys,  i hear automatix is something to stay away from?
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: I would recommend not using it.
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Just stick with apt-get from within a terminal
<h3sp4wn> maltaethiron: Ideally you should just go thru the restricted formats howto - and which ever binary driver you need
<maltaethiron> gotcha, thanks
<h3sp4wn> maltaethiron: If you just follow it start to finish it will be fine
<dell500> ya, for some reason fat32 doesn't format very well
<maltaethiron> h3sp4wn: well ive been having big problems with flashplugin for konqueror
<zered> hi everybody
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: What makes you think flash isn't working in konqueror ?
<h3sp4wn> maltaethiron: Easyubuntu won't hell you with that (not sure about aytomatix other than it will break alot of other stuff
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: You are probably trying to view a site that requires flash 8 or 9 which there isn't an 8 or 9 version for Linux, and won't be until after the first of the year
<dell500> Dr_willis, did you use ext3?
<maltaethiron> uh, what does homestarrunner use?
<Dr_willis> I always use ext3
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Probably flash 8
<Dr_willis> homestar been around for ages. :P
<maltaethiron> hehe
<Dr_willis> I like the 'strong bad talking clock' program they have there.
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: 95% of all flash sites now use 8 or higher, which makes it impossible for linux users to view it properly
<maltaethiron> ahh ok, so really its pointless to install until 07?
<trappist> Hawkwind: I dunno about 95%
<aliasfred> maltaethiron: i dont have trouble with flash on linux
<aliasfred> Hawkwind: where did you get this 95% number ?
<maltaethiron> aliasfred: but do you use firefox or konqueror?
<oliver_> good eve out there
<kristyon> 88% of statistics are made up on the spot
<Hawkwind> trappist: Was an exaggeration as it seems most of them
<Dr_willis> http://www.homestarrunner.com/weclomeback.html  works for me
<Tarandus> Typing apt-get build-dep dosemu it complains that no available version of debhelper satisfies the requirements
<maltaethiron> haha @ kristyon
<aliasfred> maltaethiron: firefox but i was refering more to the percent of site viewable on linux that the instalation itself
<Tarandus> Should I build new debhelper too?
<Tarandus> It in turn needs a package called po4a, which is buildable as it is
<Kr4t05> Tarandus: Looks like you're trapped in dependancy hell. ;P
<maltaethiron> well aliasfred: i did everything possible to try to install flashplugin-nonfree
<Tarandus> Kr4t05: Where are the packages whose sources I have installed?
<Tarandus> Kr4t05: I mean, where does it put the sources?
<maltaethiron> aliasfred: i enabled multiverse whatevers, and all that fun stuff
<oliver_> I think i created another problem: can't sudo anymore: "unable to lookup "Excalibur.MSHEIMNETZ via gethostbyname()"  and need serious help
<Kr4t05> Tarandus: usually the directory you run apt-get -b source.
<castra> hi all ..been playing today with vmware-player and vmware-workstation and after a while decided to remove both. Workstation removal was simple while vmware-player gives me errors ..need input
<Kr4t05> Tarandus: In most cases: ~/
<dell500> why doesn't qtparted format in fat32?
<aliasfred> hmm i see a LOT of complain about the repository stuff and the matter to configure it
<aliasfred> i think ubuntu would gain a lot by making this easier that modifying 'by hand'
<aliasfred> or maybe it already exists and i am not aware of it
<Dr_willis> dell500,  fat32 has a drive size limition i recall.. how big a hd ya formating in fat32?
<guy>    ?
<castra> anyone know how to force remove packages from apt ? Tryed -f -m but nothing helps
<kristyon> apt-get remove package
<aliasfred> guy, english here... or another channel but i dont recognize the langage your are using
<h3sp4wn> castra: dpkg --force-help (if you have to - force as little as possible)
<castra> looks like hebrew
<castra> h3sp4wn: thanks..reading
<alex__yo> hello
<alex__yo> can somebody help me?
<aliasfred> castra: what is the langage 'extension' for hebrew. like .fr or .en
<castra> no idea..just recognised signs
<aliasfred> ok :) wikipedia then :)
<guy> hey, i typed hebrew
<aliasfred> !he
<ubotu> I know nothing about he - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kristyon> where is the edgy repo?
<guy> :)
<insanekane> aliasfred: he, iw
<insanekane> aliasfred: http://www.unicode.org/onlinedat/languages.html
<kristyon> guy, how?
<aliasfred> guy and ubotu doesnt know about an hebrew channel :)
<oliver_> Can someone please help me ??
<kristyon> what oliver?
<oliver_> I think i created another problem: can't sudo anymore: "unable to lookup "Excalibur.MSHEIMNETZ via gethostbyname()"  and need serious help
<DaSkreech> oliver_: Speak!
<Hawkwind> oliver_: With ?
<aliasfred> insanekane:ok i used http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrew_language
<alex__yo> i have a "3 savage4" graficcard with tv out, but i can select the button tv. ubuntu with kde
<guy> does anybody from israel here and likes kubuntu?
<insanekane> aliasfred: k
<DaSkreech> guy: I would guess so :)
<guy> LOL
<alex__yo> please help me
<woodstock_> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<woodstock_> jaja
<guy> 
<guy>     
<guy>   ?
<kristyon> alex, reinstall!
<castra> guy: please DO NOT USE hebrew letter ..ONLY english ..thank you
<Dr_willis> alex__yo,  that made no sence.. you mean you 'CANT' use the tv out button?
<Dr_willis> castra,  heh - looked like some math homework to me.
<alex__yo> yes
<swanfl> is there any way I can change the K menu icon?
<alex__yo> its an invidia card
<castra> Dr_willis: well ... not far from the truth :D
<Dr_willis> alex__yo,  id advise googling for that exact card. If its using the nvidia chipset/drivers. I had to use the twinview settings to enable my tv out.
<eeos> i did recompile the kernel today. all that I could get was a kernel panic
<alex__yo> what for a card has you
<alex__yo> ?
<eeos> using the same config file as in the boot sector
<eeos> does anyone know why?
<Dr_willis> alex__yo,  Nvidia 9800
<castra> Dr_willis: trying to remove certain package which was damadged while installed. Ideas how to remove it by force? apt and dpkg can't help me at all
<Dr_willis> castra,  theres a --force option.
<alex__yo> i have to type install nvidia-glx
<lters> dpkg is your friend.
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<castra> Dr_willis: yes ..but its usless
<guy> then i try to install resource code pack by compile utility, it writes me what it canwt find module, what should i do?
<castra> Dr_willis: maybe I write command wrong..likesudo dpkg --force-remove-essential vmware-player ??? so
<eeos> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<oliver_> Hawkwind & DaScreetch: any ideas
<Dr_willis> castra,  that looks TOTALLY wrong to me.
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> castra,  or ya pasted it wrong. :P
<oliver_> I read something about activating the root account, but doesn't say how
<Dr_willis> oliver_,  you dont need to. :P
<castra> Dr_willis: sudo dpkg --force-remove-essential vmware-player ?? if wrong please advise
<guy> then i try to install resource code pack by compile utility, it writes me what it canwt find module, what should i do?
<Dr_willis> castra,  i cant recall ever seeing --force-remove-essential  ( perhaps its an option ive never used)
<castra> Dr_willis: which command do you use when you can't remove packages with apt-get remove
<lters> # sudo dpkg --force-all <package-name>
<Dr_willis> castra,  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-erros.en.html
<castra> lters:
<castra> sudo dpkg --force-all vmware-player
<castra> dpkg: need an action option
<lters> castra: yeah, you need to have the -r there yet
<lters> I have not had good sucess with the vmware player via the apt get.
<castra> lters: true but still the same error as with apt-get
<oliver_> Dr. Willis":     I think i created another problem: can't sudo anymore: "unable to lookup "Excalibur.MSHEIMNETZ via gethostbyname()"  and need serious help
<eeos> !linux-source
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-source - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<swanfl> is there any way I can change the K menu icon?
<kristyon> just get the latest vmware build from their site
<lters> swanfl: yes. it is part of the kde theme.
<zipper__> i'm trying to install the bcm43xx-firmware package through apt-get, but i'm getting an error when doing an 'apt-get update' : wget -c http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<zipper__> sorry, wrong paste
<zipper__> i'm trying to install the bcm43xx-firmware package through apt-get, but i'm getting an error when doing an 'apt-get update' : W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net dapper-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<zipper__> thats the right one
<gibsonsg> how do i get realplayer to work? i dl it from their site
<gibsonsg> it looks like i installed it..do i need to get a package too or something
<maltaethiron> lters: how do i go about changing the theme?
<jared> zipper... You might want to grab the public key and inport it.
<gibsonsg> does helix player play RA files?
<lters> maltaethiron: it is in the kde control center.
<maltaethiron> lters: ok and how so i get there?
<maltaethiron> do*
<lters> start/settings...
<jared> zipper::: run this : wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/969F3F57.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<DaSkreech> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr   
<castra> is pastebin down?
<swanfl> lters, thanks
<swanfl> that helped
<swanfl> didn't get what I wanted, but it helped ;)
<jared> zipper_?
<zipper_> jared, sorry, solved it, was being stupid
<jared> ah
<jared> k
<zipper_> was fixing it, thats why i didnt see your message
<lters> swanfl: also, you can see the icons /usr/share/icons/  here, by theme. ie: find /usr/share/icons/ | grep kmenu
<jared> np wanted to be sure you were being helped
<Surger> Anybody know how to stop the KDE configurator from running every time I start KDE?
<oliver_> i am back and found the solution for "sudo" problem
<DaSkreech> Whee Arts Just crashed
<lhds>  i have made an icon on the desktop that runs the command :  sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp how to stop the command when i want? what am i supposed to do or type?
<lters> lhds: sudo pkill -9 sox
<oliver_> so how can i change the hostname to a different one ?? (Kubuntu Dapper)
<aliasfred> lhds: run it in a terminal and do ctrl-c in the terminal to stop it
<swanfl> now that I have had help with changing the theme, where can I get new themes and how do I install them?
<lhds> it says that /dev/dsp1 is busy
<lhds>  sudo pkill -9 sox didnt do a thing
<oliver_> so how can i change the hostname to a different one ?? (Kubuntu Dapper)
<oldwulf> lhds you can't run pkill -9  it doesn't like it
<Surger> oliver_: sudo kate /etc/hostname
<DaSkreech> oliver_: what was the solution?
<Surger> oliver_: And change the one in /etc/hosts as well
<oliver_> Surger: does that change all the related hostname settings, cause that was my problem earlier !!!!!! Cant sudo anymore
<oliver_> DaSkreech: see above
<Knightlust> guys, i need your help regarding my genius vivid 4x scanner, I've been spending the whole day trying to configure it. google hasn't helped me. i already installed all instances of sane on adept, anymore suggestions would be helpful. by the way, i;ve tried to use kooka and xsane but to no avail
<oliver_> I change hostmae only in /etc/hostname
<DaSkreech> oliver_: What kind of setup do you have?
<DaSkreech> Sudo should not require a network
<Surger> oliver_: http://www.cpqlinux.com/hostname.html
<Hawkwind> oliver_: When you globally change the hostname a lot of things stop working so going into telinit1 or rebooting will solve the issue
<oliver_> DaSkreech: a second ago i rebooted in SafeMode, edited the /etc/hostname to the state before, and everything works fine again, iam confused
<Knightlust> guys, help please
<DaSkreech> !sane
<ubotu> I know nothing about sane - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<oliver_> DaSkreech: and i am new to linux/kubuntu, so please bare with me
<DaSkreech> Knightlust: Red those see if htey help
<DaSkreech> oliver_: I'll keep my clothes on for now
<Knightlust> ok, thank you
<oliver_> DaSkreech: yepp
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Changing your hostname can break sudo?
<DaSkreech> oliver_: Sure no problem. Well try to help you fix your problem and if you want to hang around after that we can explain why it broke
<Knightlust> oh yeah, i've read that one, and my scanner isn't listed. any other ideas?
<DaSkreech> And google turns up no results for that scanner and linux?
<DaSkreech> Knightlust: try searching on http:///www.google.com/linux
<oliver_> DaSkreech: it did on my machine: was "Excalibur" chnged to "Excalibur.MSHEIMNETZ" -> broke -> change back -> works again, rebbots in between !!!
<oliver_> reboots, sorry
<DaSkreech> Ah. Hmm
<ubuntu> hello
<Knightlust> DaSkreech, i already did, search results didn't help me
* DaSkreech isn't sure about dotnames in a hostname
<DaSkreech> May not be allowed
<DaSkreech> Knightlust: About time to start e-mailing the company
<aliasfred> indead it is not allowed :)
<Knightlust> DaSkreech, google showed results about scanners in linux, but no help for my scanner
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: What about inlife?
<Knightlust> thank you, will email them then
<DaSkreech> Knightlust: Ask in ##linux
<oliver_> DaSkreech: worked that way on my FEDORA 5 box
<DaSkreech> May get lucky
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: what do you mean by 'inlife' ?
<Knightlust> ok, thanks
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: indead it is not allowed :)
<aliasfred> ah ok :) :)
<oliver_> DaSkreech: what about /etc/hosts, should that be modified too ??
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I didn't say it could break sudo.  It breaks a lot of things.  It possibly *could* break sudo
<oliver_> Hawkwind: be sure it does, maybe /etc/hosts has to be changed accordingly
<oliver_> Hawkwind: reason i changed hostname, was to be the same than a Laptop->Samba->Linux setup, but i just noticed, it works withput the.MESHEIMNETZ as well
<Tarandus> My wild dependency hell is coming soon to an end
<oliver_> ok, have to leave, s.o els needs the machine, thx for th help anyway
<oliver_> I THINK I NEED A NEW KEYBOARD :-)
<DaSkreech> oliver_: What are you trying to do?
<DaSkreech> Tarandus: Apt-get :)
<Tarandus> DaSkreech: I needed dosemu from Debian's testing
<Tarandus> DaSkreech: The Dapper multiverse's dosemu package is broken, and I had to compile some dozen packages until I was finally able to compile and install the dosemu I needed
<swanfl> gtg
<swanfl> thanks for all the help
<DaSkreech> Hmm no sound
<Polly_Morf> Anyone know a good program for synchronizing two folders, so that I only copy the new things?
<DaSkreech> rsync
<Polly_Morf> Thanks
<Polly_Morf> DaSkreech: If I have a file in the folder im syncing to, that does not exist in the sync-from dir, will it be removed?
<DaSkreech> I think that you can set it to do that
<Polly_Morf> well ,i dont wnt it to, but i guess that its qite configurable :D
<Surger> I'm sure I saw a package manager with the packages listed in catagories but I can't seem to find it now. I thought it was adept but it looks different.
<Polly_Morf> synaptic?
<ranunculoid> Where can I find out how to use Lame from the command line? I want to convert some flacs but I dont know what to type.
<Surger> Polly_Morf: Nope - it was all pretty icons. That expanded and showed apps under each catagory.
<kristyon> lame --help
<ranunculoid> thanks
<Polly_Morf> or man lame
<kristyon> lame --help is more simple to start with
<DaSkreech> Surger: Try Add Remove programs from the kMenu
<Surger> DaSkreech: Ah! That's the one. Thanks :)
<jarska> hi
<jarska> Could someone tell me, how to open .bin files?
<DaSkreech> jarska: Where did you get it from?
<Surger> jarska: You execute them
<Surger> sudo sh <binfile>
<jarska> I downloaded it from java.sun.com
<Surger> sudo sh jdk-blah-blah.bin
<jarska> I a beginner with linux, so could u help me?
<DaSkreech> jarska: The instructions are on the site :)
<DaSkreech> jarska: Reading helps a lot with Linux ;-)
<jarska> ty
<herve> hi from a french guy
<herve> i need some help with amarok
<DaSkreech> herve: Yo from a regular joe
<kristyon> anyone have the arts demon crash when using guarddog?
* DaSkreech waits for a question
<DaSkreech> kristyon: I just had it crash for no reason
<herve> i have no sound with amarok with xine engine but kaffeine is working with xine
<Polly_Morf> kristyon: That was a really really strange problem.
<herve> how can i change the amarok engine?
<Polly_Morf> in amarok settings
<kristyon> anyone managed to get jahshaka working? soooooo many dependencise
<herve> i want but how?
<kristyon> no fix for artsd crash then?
<Cavallo> where winecfg is located when I inwtall wine ?
<SeanTater> kristyon: crashed for me too
<herve> i want to donwload arts but can't fine it
<trappist> artsd is for girls
<SeanTater> kristyon: I still do not know a fix for it
<SeanTater> trappist: that's why we're moving to phonon
<trappist> life is a lot easier when your sound card does hardware mixing and you don't need something like arts
<herve> is there something else except amarok to listen radio on the net
* SeanTater has integrated sound
<SeanTater> herve: try noatun
<trappist> SeanTater: me too, but I turn it off and use an audigy
<herve> thanks i leave and trys....ee you
* SeanTater has a really good sound card but does not know how to get it to work with liux, besides, he has absolutely terrible speakers to go with it.
<ranunculoid> kristyon: lame ain't playing nicely. I think it needs the flacs to be decompressed to wavs first, is there any way to do that fro the command line
<trappist> SeanTater: decent pc speakers are surprisingly cheap
<norbert> hi there, i am very new to linux. i want to remove a directory (/home/norbert/.wine) i tried the command "rm .wine" but that doesen't work
<kristyon> flac-tools or something?
<trappist> norbert: rm -rf
<SeanTater> ranunculoid: why not try ogg?
<lohith> hi any one if i can install oracle 91 with this kubuntu 6.06
<kristyon> transcode with also do it
<trappist> norbert: where 'r' means recursive and 'f' means force
<SeanTater> ranunculoid: although I don't think that would solve a flac decoding problem.
<DaSkreech> herve: You get no sound for anyting from amarok?
<ranunculoid> SeanTater: OK, anything but FLAC:)
<norbert> thanks
<ranunculoid> SeanTater: Only Amarok cant handle FLAC, I can decode them with any other audio app
<trappist> norbert: `man rm` for more fun
<DaSkreech> lohith: You should be able to
<SeanTater> trappist: decent? Where I am, they have $3 on one shelf and $120-300 on the next. no middle ground..
<TheGateKeeper> norbert: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<trappist> lohith: it can be done, but it won't 'just work' out of the box, because it checks to see if you're running its favorite distro, and gets mad if you're not
<yohanooog> does anyone have problems opening files from beagle searches?
<lohith> oki thanks daskreech, but do u know i have all the packeges required such as SQL/PL other server archetechuter
<SeanTater> ranunculoid: I think lame requires wav -- at least I thought it did -- I'm wondering.
<trappist> SeanTater: I paid $70 at fry's for speakers that I use to play music for the whole house
<trappist> and they sound terrific
<Knightlust> DaSkreech, i was able to make my genius scanner to work, thank you for your help
<SeanTater> trappist: ? wireless or did you we-wire your house?
<DaSkreech> Knightlust: What did you do?
<SeanTater> trappist: /re-wire/
<Knightlust> thank you everyone for your help
<Knightlust> i looked for the firmware and saved it on the sane dir
<Knightlust> thanks
<trappist> SeanTater: the point is that even for that price, they sit on the computer desk in the office and are still good enough to play for the whole house
<SeanTater> trappist: okay
<ranunculoid> SeanTater: Yeah it does, that's why I'm asking for a CLI app that can decode FLACs to WAVs
* SeanTater seraches through newegg.com
<DaSkreech> Knightlust: Well done :)
<trappist> SeanTater: mine are logitech - I forget the model, but I'm extremely happy with them
<DaSkreech> trappist: Logitech rock!
<zipper> On my laptop there is a synaptic touch pad. On its right side it has a scrolling function, however, this does not work properly. Anyone know what i should look for? Already installed ksynaptics, couldnt configure it from that. According to the wiki, it's supposed to be fixed by changing the settings for the synaptics driver, but it doesnt tell how.
<trappist> zipper: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-driver-synaptics
<Knightlust> ubotu: almost forgot to say thank you, but Thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about almost forgot to say thank you, but Thanks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<trappist> Knightlust: ubotu is a bot
<zipper> trappist, i'll give it a go
<Knightlust> ohhh, hehehe!
<ranunculoid> SeanTater: oggenc-aotuv451 is working quite nicely :-D
<zipper> trappist, didnt do anything. I wasnt asked a single question or anything.
<DaSkreech> Knightlust: It appreciates the sentiment anyway :)
<edwin> Does Kubuntu come with xgl?
<Knightlust> :)
<DaSkreech> !xgl > edwin
<trappist> zipper: do you have ksynaptics
<lohith> hi every one
<zipper> trappist, yes
<edwin> Is suse linux enterprise desktop open source?
<trappist> zipper: have you run it?
<Polly_Morf> DaSkreech: about syncing. Read a tutorial about rsync, and it seemed fine. Then I saw that my favourite filemanager, krusader, does the same. Stupid me :D
<ranunculoid> edwin: yes
<zipper> trappist, it's running right now. I can only enable/disable double tapping with ksynaptics
<DaSkreech> ranunculoid: The Enterprise is opensource?
<DaSkreech> Polly_Morf: Ha ha :)
<TheGateKeeper> Polly_Morf: do you use rsync / krusader to keep backups?
<ceillo>  hi, any one know i can install oracle 9i on kubuntu and do i need any packeges and  addition server archetecure with  kubuntu
<trappist> zipper: have you tried installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<zipper> trappist, thats the one i tried to dpkg-reconfigure, so yes, it's installed
<Polly_Morf> TheGateKeeper: well, in a way. Mostly just to sync my portable HD music collection with my computer. The portable gets additions sometimes" on the field"
<Polly_Morf> TheGateKeeper: is there a problem doing that?
<trappist> zipper: ah, `man synaptics` has some helpful info
<TheGateKeeper> Polly_Morf: ok you just got me thinking :-)
<trappist> zipper: it lists some driver config directives for xorg.conf
<TheGateKeeper> Polly_Morf: no not that I know of :-)
<Polly_Morf> TheGateKeeper: Now im curious. What did you think? It's really a kind of backup, but still not
<zipper> trappist, thanks, i'll look into it
<alex__yo> how to install beep-media-player in kubuntu dapper? i hav installed yesterday kubuntu! how i have to edit sources.list
<DaSkreech> Ahh why dont I have sound :-P
<TheGateKeeper> Polly_Morf: I have used tar to make a backup of my system and burnt that to DVD and when you said krusader (which I don't have installed at the moment but may be I should) uses rsync, it got me thinking about a different way of doing backups, and may be even having incremental backups
<TheGateKeeper> Polly_Morf: this what I have used in the past: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<trappist> TheGateKeeper: yeah rsync is great for backups.  especially incremental backups.
<Polly_Morf> TheGateKeeper: It does not use rsync, but it has syyncing capabilities
<trappist> TheGateKeeper: it's also very efficient - it just transfers compressed diffs of what needs changing
<TheGateKeeper> trappist: Polly_Morf thanx guys :-) food for thought!
<TheGateKeeper> alex__yo: a good way to modify your sources.list: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: HEy!
<DaSkreech> ok So Midi Works but not PCM type sounds
<gibsonsg> how do i install a deb package that i dl
<angelus> Ciao a tutti!
<aarohi> i have a working installed copy of ubuntu and i have a kubuntu installation cd. is there a way i can add kubuntu to my ubuntu installation through this cd?
<angelus> Ci sono italiani?
<trappist> aarohi: yeah, add it to your sources.list and say 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<trappist> angelus: try #ubuntu-it or #kubuntu-it
<aarohi> how do i add the CD to my sources list trappist ?
<angelus> Thanks trappist! :)
<trappist> aarohi: I don't know :)  I've never added a cd.  I use internet repositories
<aarohi> i need to restart into ubuntu trappist .. i'm on the windows installation
<aarohi> brb
<jarska> hi guys
<Hawkwind> trappist: For future references, apt-cdrom is what he would have wanted to look into :)
<trappist> Hawkwind: thanks :)
<jarska> could u tell me how to create folders, because this says that I have no permisson to create them
<Hawkwind> jarska: mkdir is the command from a terminal
<jarska> but still it says i have no permission
<Hawkwind> jarska: Depending on where you are trying to create them, you might have to use sudo mkdir <dir>
<evert> exit
<Miko_> Hi, I need help with my thinkpad notebook. im a german linux beginner
<DaSkreech> What do you need help to do?
<Miko_> The system only sees 1 processor. i wanted to make a new kernel but it didnt work. at startup there comes a kernel panic
<Miko_> Its a R60
<Miko_> Has anyone a list of kernelmodules which i must compile in?
<evert> #kubuntu-offtopic
<evert> exit
<Miko_> and i need a player which can play mms streams
<Miko_> anyone knows one?
<Miko_> on windows vlc does do it but my friend seid on linux vlc hasnt got the codec for wmv
<Miko_> -do ^^
<h3sp4wn> Miko_: The easies way to start is by copying the config of the running kernel from /boot (but 2.6.17 won't work easily on dapper - try 2.6.16 first
<Miko_> is there the config? wait i will look
<aarohi> Miko_, for wmv codecs you will need a package called w32codecs or something... more about it is given in the FAQs on the site
<Miko_> okay thanks. i will search after it
<heras> w32codecs won't work for mms
<_uwo> hi all - how do i find out what is blocking my sound device?
<aarohi> heras, he needs to play wmv files, although i'm not too sure about the mms protocol/filetyle
<aarohi> filetype*
<heras> and for a dual core you could just install linux-***-smp. *** could be 386, 686, or whatever you need
<Tarandus> _uwo: Most often it is Arts, and it helps to decrease the timeout from kcontrol
<Tarandus> _uwo: Other than that, I have no idea, but I've personally had trouble with Arts
<Miko_> heras what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> Miko_: Can you open adept?
<heras> aarohi: I installed all I could think of and never got mms to work
<Miko_> adept? what is it
<Miko_> i cant install gcc ... shit
<aarohi> I see heras
<Miko_> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<Miko_>   gcc: Hngt ab: cpp (>= 4:4.0.1-3) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Miko_>        Hngt ab: gcc-4.0 (>= 4.0.1-2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Miko_> E: Kaputte Pakete
<Miko_> what means this?
<Miko_> i cant install the packates which are shown there
<heras> mms is some streaming protocol, aarohi
<Miko_> but gcc needs them
<heras> ?
<aliasfred> it mean you speak german :)
<aarohi> I'm aware of that heras
<aarohi> it is
<Miko_> yes im a german linux beginner ;-)
<Miko_> i have experience with linux servers but not with linux desktops and notebooks
<aliasfred> !build
<heras> aarohi, I meant that as a question, sorry :). Do you know to get it to work?
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aliasfred> Miko_: the ubotu message is for you
<Miko_> yes thx
<Miko_> i will take a view at it
<aarohi> i haven't tried looking for anything to get mms to work on linux yet heras. but i think there's a slight chance the wmv package might contain something. try looking around vlc too. not quite sure though
<Miko_> xine and mplayer seems to have the abbility to play mms streams. but mplayer doesnt work by me and xine dont plays them
<heras> aarohi: Thanks, I'll look into it some more :)
<aarohi> i'm trying to get kubuntu to be installed on an already existing ubuntu installation. how do i add the cd as a source repository and proceed with the installation. can anybody help?
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys :)
<aarohi> heras, you're welcome :)
<Miko_> aarohi i think apt-cdrom(s) will help
<Dromen> aarohi: dont u just add kubuntu_desktop from synaptic?
<Miko_> but im not sure
<aarohi> Dromen, if i simply add it it will download the packages from the internet, however, i do have the kubuntu CD with me to install them from
<aarohi> I'm looking for a way to set the CD up as a source repository
<Dromen> oh right
<Dromen> sounds like suse
<Miko_> does anybody know why i cant install gcc? it says broken package
<DaSkreech> !w32codecs > Miko_
<Dromen> not sure
<Miko_> what can i do?
<Miko_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trappist> Miko_: try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aarohi> Miko_, listen to trappist
<aarohi> works
<DaSkreech> Argh. How do I get my sound back>
<DaSkreech> ?
<Miko_> apt-get install build-essential // it doesn't work. it says broken package again and it needs g++ and gcc
<darekdmp> jest polski kanal kubuntu????????
<darekdmp> halo
<|lostbyte|> darekdmp, which language ?
<Miko_> are there any german speaking people?
<Miko_> OH YEAH now it works
<Miko_> my sources.list was broken
<darekdmp> polish  .de best
<lhds> how to know what version of x.org am i running please?
<|lostbyte|> lhds,  X -version
<gr33npho3nix> hey guys so i just switched to kde but can't find a standby or hibernate button
<darekdmp> jest polski kanal kubuntu????????
<lhds> thanx
<gr33npho3nix> anybody know where it is
<Miko_> How i can program my buttons on the keyboard like "Windows-Button" etc.
<\\Neo> hi, i just made a fresh install of kubuntu and im missing the System -> Administration folder
<\\Neo> anyone knows how to get it?
<Miko_> does anyone know?
<RogueX> Hello everyone...
<|lostbyte|> Miko_, http://freshmeat.net/projects/hotkeys/
<Miko_> thx
<Miko_> lostbyte
<RogueX> Can anyone tell me how to play a XviD .avi file?
<|lostbyte|> RogueX, mplayer
<Miko_> install vlc RogueX
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<RogueX> |lostbyte|: Mplayer just flashs little squares and doenst play
<stephan2> Can anyone tell me how zimbra install from source?
<RogueX> VLC plays sound but no picture
<Miko_> try viedeo lan player or sine
<Miko_> xine
<Miko_> xine can plays xvid
<\\Neo> whats the manual command for gui-based network configuration?
<DaSkreech> stephan2: I recall there being a thread on the Zimbra forums
<aliasfred> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|lostbyte|> RogueX, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<RogueX> Miko_: xine?  I have xine engines installed for stuff like Mplayer.......
<Miko_> it didnt work lostbyte
<|lostbyte|> \\Neo, ifconfig.
<aliasfred> the last ubotu message explains how to play propriatary format like xvid
<RogueX> |lostbyte|: I have w32codecs installed
<|lostbyte|> RogueX, Looks like you need the ropos.
<|lostbyte|> repos.
<|lostbyte|> oh.
<Bearcat> !seen foot
<ubotu> foot is on IRC right now!
<|lostbyte|> RogueX, Does this happen to all your avi vidoes. ?
<KaiHanari> !seen hand
<ubotu> I haven't seen hand recently
<foot> hello there
<Miko_> my sound sounds so metallic what can i do?
<Bearcat> foot: How far did you get last night
<RogueX> |lostbyte|: No just on XviD files... windows plays finne
<Miko_> it doesnt matter if i hear over speakers
<foot> Bearcat: all the way to sudo mv ~/ivtv-0.4.0.tar.gz ./
<foot> Bearcat: aparently it cat find /ivtv-0.4.0...
<Bearcat> it may just be a different version depending on how old this doc is
<|lostbyte|> RogueX, works fine here.
<foot> Bearcat: are  'tar.gz' files part of the headers?
<Miko_> when i type in the command make menuconfig there are comeing lots of failures
<Bearcat> foot: i'm loading that page now
<Bearcat> foot: in a terminal type "uname -a" and tell me the version number after "linux"
<|lostbyte|> RogueX, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<trappist> Bearcat: fyi, uname -r is better for that
<foot> Bearcat: 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<DaSkreech> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> I last saw sabdfl (n=mark@ubuntu/member/pdpc.silver.sabdfl) 11m 39s ago, quiting: Read error: 113 (No route to host)
<Bearcat> trappist: thak you. I can always use new hints :)
<aarohi> i have the kubuntu cd added to the repository list and i started installing the kubuntu-desktop package through synaptic but unfortunately it starts downloading packages from the internet. i cancelled. what do i do to make it install the kubuntu packages from cd? someone help please. :)
<trappist> Bearcat: you can even do things like sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) to get the headers for your running kernel
<Bearcat> foot: i need to ask a few questions of the fine people in here
<foot> be ok
<Bearcat> folks, is 2.5.15-23 the latest kernel that ships with kubuntu?
<trappist> Bearcat: no.  2.6.15-26
<Miko_> why dont you say me this trappist
<Miko_> i think this could help me
<trappist> Miko_: eh?
<DaSkreech> Miko_: You need SMP kernel
<Miko_> smP what is it?
<trappist> hrm.  permanewb.  sounds awfully pessimistic.
<kosh> symetric multi processing it means multiple cpus
<Miko_> the ubuntu mirrors are so slow. debianmirrors are faster.
<Bearcat> trappist: thank you. We're trying to install Mythtv for foot here, and the ivtv drivers are very  kernel specific. I'm a sourcemage user (like gentoo, but bash and more scratch), so i'm leaning apt-get for the first time here.
<Miko_> yes kosh i will compile it in
<Miko_> when i can load the config file
<DaSkreech> can' I Shift Konqueror tabs around?
<DaSkreech> Miko_: SMP allows you to use two CPU's or two cores on a Dual CPU setup
<angasule> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DaSkreech> Otherwise you will only see one
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<trappist> Bearcat: ivtv + mythtv is one of the hardest things I've ever done on a computer.  of course that was back in the 2.5 kernel days when the ivtv drivers only had experimental support for 2.5.  but the firmware thing is a pain.
<Miko_> yes, i know that but i was unable to build my own kernel. now i copied the config from the actually kernel
<Bearcat> foot: looking at the ivtv page you want to use version  0.4.6 of the ivtv
<kosh> Miko_: what are you trying to compile your own kernel? how many cpus do you have? what are they?
<foot> Bearcat: right, I got that
<Miko_> its a core duo t2300 with 2 cores
<Miko_> but now only one k
<Miko_> core is working
<kosh> did you install the 64bit version of ubuntu or the 32bit version?
<Miko_> but i want to compile my own kernel that the kernelmodules i dont need will not load
<Miko_> i installed the kubuntu 32 bit cd version
<Miko_> its a 32 bit cpu
<kosh> the kernel modules you don't need don't load anyways
<Miko_> core duo with 64 bit is not released yet
<Bearcat> foot: you want this file http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ivtv/archive/0.4.x/ivtv-0.4.6.tar.gz
<DaSkreech> Everything seems to think there is sound but there isn't :-(
<Miko_> kosh the most but not all
<DaSkreech> I've restarted teh sound server Switched the engine
<TheGateKeeper> foot: you managed to sort out your sources.list?
<Miko_> DaSkreech which soundcard do you have?
<kosh> miko it makes no difference, it will not run any faster etc but you are going to frustrate yourself a lot
<foot> Bearcat:  opening with ark
<kosh> I would just install the standard smp kernel   sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<DaSkreech> Miko_: It was working fine last night
<foot> TheGateKeeper: yup, it is linux-headers, not linux headers
<Miko_> The friend from my sister is a very good pc specialist. he has got lots of experience. he said if the kernel is smaller it will run faster
<DaSkreech> This morning artsd crashed and now I can't hear anything
<kosh> you friend does not know what he is talking about
<Bearcat> foot: you can browse it with ark, but you might want to just do a "wget  http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ivtv/archive/0.4.x/ivtv-0.4.6.tar.gz" from the directoy you are working in.
<lhds> how can i convert wma to mp3 what is that better program?
<Miko_> I'm modifing the existing kernel yet
<foot> Bearcat: I have two copies in my home lovely
<foot> Bearcat: when I use the find folder option it is disinclined to see them
<Miko_> My sound sounds so metallican. what can i do?
<kosh> the only way compiling a new kernel will make things run faster is if there is a newer kernel that has fixes for current problems you are having
<Miko_> make[2] : *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Fehler 1
<Miko_> make[1] : *** [menuconfig]  Fehler 2
<Miko_> make: *** [menuconfig]  Fehler 2
<Miko_> i cant start make menuconfig
<aliasfred> lhds: many programs can do it, sox, mencoder are the ones on top of my mind
<TheGateKeeper> foot: so that was what you where on about :-)
<Miko_> even if i installed all packages
<kosh> since you have core duo I am going to assume you have a laptop, I have not seen a laptop yet that didn't sound bad
<Bearcat> kosh: even, if it takes up less memory? I would think that a kernal built with modules rather then in a monolithic fasion (loading lots of stuff ya don't need) would give you more system resources.
<DaSkreech> No Music or sound make daskreech go crazy
<foot> TheGateKeeper: keep in mind I have been using linux since tuesday
<sredna> Hi
<kosh> Bearcat: the default kernels for all dists is completely modular, and it will only load modules that the system detects
<Miko_> kosh, but the chipsets are so modern. even the onboard chipsets. i have "kopfhrer" i dont know the english word. it sounds bad with them too
<Bearcat> kosh: coolness
<TheGateKeeper> might find what I have thrown together here usefull: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<sredna> What do I need to do to get kde 3.5.4? An upgrade with adept will only update to 3.5.2-something, my kubuntu version seems to be 6.06-11
<Bearcat> foot: you mean it can't find the file you just downloaded? I don't understan what the current issue is
<Tarandus> kopfhrer, I guess it's earphones
<Miko_> earphones yes
<Miko_> it sounds bad on earphones and speakers
<Miko_> it sounds metallican
<Tarandus> first, see that all you volume settings are not at 100%
<Tarandus> put everything to, say, 81%
<Tarandus> that is a safe default
<Tarandus> at least master volume and PCM volume
<Miko_> whats the name of the acutally stable kernel?
<Tarandus> those are the ones that count when playing music
<Bearcat> By the way, foot i know this is frustrating. I'm proud that you've gotten so far, considering this is one of the hardest things to do on a linux box.
<foot> Bearcat: I didnt just download it. In the process of the last three days I now have two copies of in on file, bnut my file search didnt pick them up for some reason. I just remembered where they are. now as to geting them to 'mv' whatever that is I dont know
<aliasfred> Tarandus: good suggestion, Miko_ may look at the mic volume, i know my box produce weird sound when the mic volume is up
<Miko_> i will try it with the actually smp kernel because i cant run make menuconfig
<foot> Bearcat: I am stubborn, and paitent
<kosh> does it still sound that bad if you turn the volume down?
<Tarandus> Miko_: the other cause is that often modern motherboards and soundcards have only line level outputs
<Bearcat> foot: hwo are you finding them? With the "locate" command?
<Miko_> where can i watch after my mic valume
<Tarandus> Miko_: you need an amplifier there before the headphones or speakers
<Bearcat> Miko_: alsamixer in a terminal for one.
<|lostbyte|> Miko_, kmix
<Miko_> kmix?
<Miko_> i will install it
<|lostbyte|> Miko_, its already installed.
<foot> Bearcat: "find files or folders" from the K comand button, but I remembered where I put them so I found them with konqueror
<|lostbyte|> Miko_, Just type in alt + f2 > kmix
<reagleBRKLN> kde 3.5.4 is automounting my external devices and even giving them symbolic names in '/media' BUT
<|lostbyte|> it will show up in  your pannel.
<Miko_> kmix: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Miko_> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<Miko_> ERROR: Communication problem with kmix, it probably crashed.
<reagleBRKLN> its mounting my drive in a SLOW way: /dev/sde1 on /media/usbdisk-1 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,data=ordered)
<kosh> Miko_: are you running the gui right now?
<Miko_> yes
<Miko_> gui is running
<Miko_> ahhh
<kosh> Miko_: just type alt-f2 kmix
<kosh> Miko_: or you can find it on the menu
<Bearcat> so foot what mv command are you trying to do? I don't see that in the instructions
<Miko_> i must type it in the "ausfhren" window. sorry english word is missing
<foot> Bearcat: what is the mv command that I am attempting to do?
<Bearcat> foot: yes and why
<Miko_> i think sound is okay
<Miko_> but before too
<foot> http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<Miko_> im only crazy ^^
<Miko_> but why isnt make menuconfig working :-(
<kosh> most people are crazy, that does not make you very different
<foot> Bearcat: down about halfway sudo mv ~/ivtv-0.4.0.tar.gz ./
<Bearcat> foot: also, once we get the ivtv drivers installed there are a few apps to watch tv with. Myv is just one of them, but it also allows you to pause and record tv
<kosh> menuconfig is probably missing some of the headers it needs
<Bearcat> ahh
<Miko_> kosh but im not crazy like the others. i dont bomb states
<Miko_> i installed the headers
<Bearcat> foot: are you copying in that command exactly? (I'm gonna read up so i can catch up to you
<foot> Bearcat: yes, Ill be rb, tow truck arived
<Bearcat> cool
<nabz> hey, does anyone know how to add a image to grub? like a background
<Miko_> what is adept?????
<Bearcat> foot: i think i know what the problem might be
<nabz> adept is a package manager.
<nabz> lets you select packages to install
<Bearcat> Miko_: it's a gui interface for apt-get (as far as i can tell)
<Miko_> oh i dont like them
<reagleBRKLN> so can i configure the automount options?
<Miko_> apt-get is the only one which will run on my machine
<nabz> how can i change my default media player?
<Miko_> okay next question. in my task bar there are showing all task of all 4 desktops. but i want that there are only shown the one of the activ desktop. how can i do this?
<sredna> What do I need to do to get kde 3.5.4? An upgrade with adept will only update to 3.5.2-something, my kubuntu version seems to be 6.06-11
<mackan> www.kubuntu.org
<mackan> follow one of the headlines
<sredna> mackan: To what?
<trappist> sredna: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main  <-- in your sources.list
<mackan> exactyl
<sredna> trappist: Ty, let me check
<nabz> how can i change my default media player?
<mackan> then apt-get update
<mackan> and dist-upgrade
<Miko_> okay next question. in my task bar there are showing all task of all 4 desktops. but i want that there are only shown the one of the activ desktop. how can i do this?
<sredna> Ah, it said breezy, and gave an error. Thanks again
<trappist> sredna: you *are* running dapper, right?
<sredna> trappist: Yes, as I said, it claims to be v. 6.06-11
<trappist> ok good :) I wouldn't expect the 3.5.4 upgrade to go very well on a breezy box
<asimon> Miko_: right-click on a free place on the panel, choose Configure Panel...->Taskbar: uncheck 'Show windows from all desktops'
<Miko_> thx asimon
<Miko_> it worked
<DaSkreech> nabz: Not sure check System Settings
<foot> Bearcat: I'm Back
<nabz> ok thanks
<zipper> Hmm, according to the various guides, i should be using the synaptics driver for my touchpad. I have installed ksynaptics and it runs... but if i select "disable touchpad", nothing happends, my touchpad still works. Can anyone give me a hint?
<salita> does anyone here have or have heard about the 1600sw flat panel?
<lhds>  i have downloaded the latest kernel available http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=2.6.17   check it on your list and do it . it helps remove all the problems
<Miko_> how can i run commands for the gui from the terminal? without using the gui?
<timthelion> zipper: do you have another mouse plugged in?
<zipper> timthelion, yes
<ctkt05> i need help with my wireless/router... i can ping the router, even access the router config, and everything else within the network but i cannot connect to any internet pages or anything outside my network
<zipper> timthelion, they both still work if i disable the touchpad
<Miko_> because you helped me so much here is some fun for you: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8716182511981397839
<DaSkreech> Miko_: man Dcop
<timthelion> zipper:have you tried running it with out that mouse pluged in?
<rOOb> ctkt05, check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Miko_> Dcop what does it mean?
<rOOb> ctkt05, make sure u have nameservers in there
<DaSkreech> man dcop
<ctkt05> i can ping my ISP's nameservers and the show up in the resolv.conf
<zipper> timthelion, how do i restart ksynaptics? There is no such command as 'ksynaptics'
<DaSkreech> It's a communication protocol that KDe uses. You can manipulate a lot of gui things with it
<rOOb> ctkt05, so there are nameservers in the resolv.conf?
<ctkt05> i had the exact same problem with a windows laptop and i disabled netbios over tcp/ip and also LMHOSTS lookup and it soved it
<ctkt05> yes there are
<rOOb> ctkt05, what kinda router do u have?
<ctkt05> its an older linksys .11b router
<rOOb> ctkt05, ahh i have one as well
<asimon> nabz: I think you have to set the default media player for every file type seperately. Start konqueror, then in the menue: Settings->Configure Konqueror...->File Associations, there choose the file type (for example avi) and set your preferred video player on the top.
<timthelion> zipper: isn't it in kmenu->utilitys
<aarohi> i'm on ubuntu and i have the kubuntu cd added to the repository list and i started installing the kubuntu-desktop package through synaptic but unfortunately it starts downloading packages from the internet. i cancelled. what do i do to make it install the kubuntu packages from cd? someone help please.........
<rOOb> ctkt05, and u can ping only ips?..and not hostnames?...or are all ips outside the lan unreachable?
<zipper> timthelion, it's not =/. How do i update the menu?
<ctkt05> all outside lan are unreachable
<ctkt05> its almost as if my router is blocking traffic to the ubuntu laptop
<rOOb> ctkt05, ping 64.233.187.99
<rOOb> hmm
<ctkt05> im using the router for this laptop and i can access everything
<rOOb> so u cant ping that
<ctkt05> nope
<ctkt05> well shit
<ctkt05> im gettin a response from that now
<TheGateKeeper> aarohi: does your sources.list have CD & internet repos?
<timthelion> zipper: you close all aplications and press ctrl-alt-backspace,  then log in iirc
<aarohi> TheGateKeeper: yes
<rOOb> ctkt05, well im not to sure man...........im trying to think of what could be causing the prob
<zipper> timthelion, be right back then
<Miko_> i have no sound with firefox on videos with flash plugin. but i installed it successfully
<ctkt05> i can ping 64.233.187.99
<rOOb> ctkt05, u CAN?
<wildbat> hello ~ anyone here knows how to use SKIM ?
<TheGateKeeper> aarohi: comment out the internet repos, press reload on synaptic and try again
<rOOb> ctkt05, itdefiantly sounds like a dns issue......that ip is googles
<ctkt05> hah, so wierd... yes i can. i tried it earlier
<ctkt05> and got nothing
<ctkt05> but now i can
<Miko_> i have no sound with firefox on videos with flash plugin. but i installed it successfully
<ctkt05> yeah i see that now
<aarohi> TheGateKeeper: when i do that, the kubuntu-desktop package disappears from the list
<aarohi> along with some other required ones
<rOOb> ctkt05, can u try and ping google.com real quick
<sprink> what does kubuntu use in replace of apt-setup?
<ctkt05> i cant get it to ping www.google.com
<ctkt05> so does that mean somethings fucked up with my DNS?
<rOOb> or try traceroute 64.233.187.99
<rOOb> see where it goes
<TheGateKeeper> aarohi: are you using the alternative cd or the livecd?
<rOOb> ctkt05, are u using any kinda firewall on the ubuntu box?
<aarohi> TheGateKeeper: the 6.06 CD.. they've combined it in one
<zipper> timthelion, i tried restarting ksynaptics without another mouse plugged in. Same result, disabling the touchpad in ksynaptic doesnt do a thing.
<rOOb> ctkt05, or is your outer runnign an advanced firewall
<ctkt05> whats the command for traceroute?
<asimon> wildbat: I dunno but there is a guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu?action=show
<sprink> how do I add new repositorys to apt, where is apt-setup?
<rOOb> ctkt05, shows the hops it takes
<salita> what does it mean to have error "403 Forbidden" just in one server of my repos when i try to install with easyubuntu?
<ctkt05> is traceroute the actual command? it comes back saying command not found
<rOOb> ctkt05, if u traceroute google.com u will see u go thorugh several hops
<rOOb> ctkt05, traceroute
<rOOb> or try tracepath
<jani> Hello, can anyone help me with my wlan card? The Kinfocenter shows the card under the PCI tab, but I can't activate the connections, ideas please?
<rOOb>  google.com
<rOOb> whoops
<ctkt05> ah, tracepath works
<Miko_> i have no sound with firefox on videos with flash plugin. but i installed it successfully
<asimon> ctkt05: tracepath is installed by default, if you want to use traceroute you first have to install the package
<jani> This is a IBM T22 laptop
<TheGateKeeper> aarohi: there are 2 seperate cd's one is the livecd with a gui installer no packages, and the other is the 'alternative cd' which comes with a text installer and I believe also has packages on it. It is the second one you want, otherwise you are going to get nowhere fast!
<ctkt05> i did tracepath 64.233.187.99 and it has 2 hops then the rest are no replies
<jani> abd
<rOOb> ctkt05, what are the 2 hops?
<jani> and WLan card is on PCMCIA slot
<zipper> I'm supposed to use the synaptic driver for my touchpad however i think something is wrong. If i disable the touchpad in ksynaptic, nothing happends. No other mice plugged in. How do i configure the driver? Is it somewhere in xorg.conf?
<rOOb> your router then??.
<foot> Bearcat: hello?
* Bearcat pounces foot
<aarohi> TheGateKeeper: i think i only got 5 CDs in total with the new LTS release.. it was the previous breezy badger versions that 2 CDs were provided
<aarohi> TheGateKeeper: the new version has both live and installation CD on a single CD
<foot> AAARRRGGG
<aarohi> TheGateKeeper: i'm going to install from the internet.. thanks for the help :)
<ctkt05> 192.168.0.4 (192.168.0.4) then 62.192.133.145 (62.192.133.145) then no replies after that
<Miko_> i have no sound with firefox on videos with flash plugin. but i installed it successfully
<ctkt05> thats my actual IP
<foot> Behave you figured out the mv comand?
<Bearcat> yeah i think
<rOOb> ctkt05, hehe umm.....
<ctkt05> yeah shouldnt of put it in here...
<rOOb> ctkt05, my 1st 2 hops are my machines ip...then my router
<ctkt05> hmm
<rOOb> ctkt05, i think u need to add the default gateway maby?
<TheGateKeeper> aarohi: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<Bearcat> in what directory are the two files that you are trying to move
<ctkt05> the default gateway is my router
<ctkt05> is that correct?
<rOOb> but then if u had no gateway u probly should be able to ping ANYTHING outside the lan
<rOOb> ctkt05, yup
<TheGateKeeper> aarohi: read that url and you will see what I am on about
<rOOb> ctkt05, i have a linksys router and i use 192.168.1.1 as the gateway
<aarohi> TheGateKeeper: i do see now. i was not aware of those. thank you
<ctkt05> i changed it from 1.1 to 0.1
<TheGateKeeper> aarohi: yw :-)
<aarohi> :-)
<Bearcat> foot:  in what directory are the two files that you are trying to move (in case you didn't see that)
<rOOb> ctkt05, hmm im not a networking expert but did u also chaneg the netmask and other crap needed to chage the network range?
<rOOb> ctkt05, i always though the netmask and few others things needed changes
<rOOb> but i could be totaly wrong
<foot> Bearcat: ahhh,  mv=move
<Bearcat> foot: yup! cp == copy
<ctkt05> the netmask needs to  be changed when you mess with the DHCP pool or total amount of available IPs you want to give out
<foot> I gotta go eat. will you be here in an hour?
<ctkt05> ive got the router's ip set as 192.168.0.1 and the gateway is also 192.168.0.1
<Miko_> Which kernelversion has the newest kubuntu version? how can i check it?
<ctkt05> i know it works
<ctkt05> because im using it right now
<Bearcat> foot: yup (unless something happends at work)
<TheGateKeeper> foot: linux commands: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<ctkt05> along with 10 other laptops or so
<ctkt05> its just my ubuntu that wants to be a pain in the ass about it
<foot> TheGateKeeper: thx
<rOOb> ctkt05, hmm well somthing isnt set right somewhere.....where i cannot say
<TheGateKeeper> foot: yw :-)
<ctkt05> it must be a setting on ubuntu because like i said 10+ other laptops work fine on the network
<ctkt05> i had one issue with a laptop, and i disabled the lmhosts lookup and the netbios over tcp/ip and it made it work for some reason
<ctkt05> i dont know why but it di
<ctkt05> did
<rOOb> hm
<baskew> ctkt05: what about ipv6 it could be trouble for you
<ctkt05> what is ipv6...
<ctkt05> i found something about that on google
<ctkt05> i went into firefox, about:config, searched for ipv6 and disabled it
<ctkt05> didnt help
<baskew> it can cause strange results
<aliasfred> something i can beat! :)
<rOOb> ctkt05, sorry i cant help ya more but im out of ideas...if i think of any more ill let ya know
<ctkt05> ok, i can access google via the IP address... but not actual google.com
<narvik86> so dns ?
<baskew> i believe you have to edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and comment out ipv6 line
<rOOb> yea its gotta be dns
<ctkt05> wierd
<aliasfred> cat /etc/resove.conf
<baskew> yeahthat does sound like dns if you an reach
<baskew> /etc/resolv.conf
<ctkt05> my ISP has 3 dns servers... i can ping 2  of the 3 so i tried removing the one thats unreachable
<ctkt05> but it didnt help
<narvik86> isp dns have to be set at router
<baskew> ctkt05: make sure resolv.conf has the right entries
<narvik86> at laptop set ruoter dns IMO
<ctkt05> it does, looking at it now
<ctkt05> on the laptop ive input the dns settings and also in the router ive input them
<rOOb> ctkt05, also maby try to add your router to the resolv.conf
<baskew> i would set the router ans ur dns
<baskew> in resolv.conf that is
<aholler> is there a way to disable or avoid bluetooth-detection during startup from the live/installation-cd/dvd?
<ctkt05> ah, so add my router Ip to the dns?
<narvik86> in my resolf.con i have only router dns: nameserver 192.168....
<narvik86> yes
<rOOb> ctkt05, its worth a sht
<baskew> make it the 1st entry, really the only probably
<rOOb> i have a huge list of dns server in mine
<narvik86> i have only one
<rOOb> found every dns server in my state and the surrounding 2 or 3 states
<rOOb> lol
<baskew> ctck05: are the other machines behind this router having any dns issues?
<baskew> *ctkt05
<ctkt05> nope
<ctkt05> im using a machine behind it now
<ctkt05> and have no problems what so ever
<ctkt05> they are all windows machines though
<rOOb> ctkt05, heres a list of my resolv.conf
<rOOb> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/47
<baskew> what are the dns settings for those machines? ipconfig /all
<Bearcat> git fetch origin master:origin
<Bearcat> oops. wrong window
<ctkt05> 62.192.168.60 (cant ping, about to remove from router and computer)
<ctkt05> 145.253.2.19
<ctkt05> and 207.172.3.8
<silvio> #debian
<ctkt05> i cant believe i havent found anyone yet that has a solution to this, its so frustrating
<KaiHanari> I've written a script, i want to have ubuntu run this script at boot, very early in the boot process, as root... how do i do this?
<lhds> there is this sound script i want to load : #!/bin/sh sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp2 -t ossdsp -w -r 32000 /dev/dsp & tvtime --mixer=/dev/mixer:pcm wait tvtime t=`pidof sox`kill $t; amixer -c 0 sset PCM 80%,80%  unmute |||||| where do i have to put this?
<narvik86> ctkt05: did you add already router's ip to resolf.conf?
<KaiHanari> lhds, when do you want it to load?
<lhds> well if it loads at startup .... whynot !
<lhds> there is wait tvtime that means that it has to wait so that tvtime opens
<lhds> right? so its at startup i guess
<baskew> ctkt05: try dig
<ctkt05> yes, added router to resolv.conf, no luck
<ctkt05> baskew: what do you mean by dig?
<narvik86> ctkt05: and restared network of course?
<Seiph3r> Hey there anyone know if it is at all possible to fix or rebuild an ext3 partition if it has been deleted from the partition table
<lhds> KaiHanari so?
<ctkt05> yup
<narvik86> ctkt05: type dig in console
<Bearcat> folks, i have a concern about my friend using kubuntu. I've exiled sudo on my system as i belive it is a *huge* security risk. Why is using it with kubuntu safe?
<baskew> ctkt05: dig is a dns tool
<uwo> having problems with java + konqueror - some (older) faq says it might help to input the path to java executable into konq settings... how do i find this path?
<KaiHanari> lhds, i just asked about having something run on startup myself, i dont know yet. but your script i think is better off running at login
<lhds> how to make it work?
<lhds> i save it in a .sh a .pl file?
<Seiph3r> bearcat is he using this for senstive data or a server or without a firewall or something?
<narvik86> lhds: .sh
<ctkt05> ok, did dig, what am i looking for... it says query: 1, answer: 13
<Seiph3r> So anyone know anything about ext3 partition recovery?
<Bearcat> Seiph3r: to do anything in kubuntu that would require root access (certian installs) you have to use sudo, right?
<baskew> oh that search root nameservers
<Seiph3r> Bearcat: yes you do
<ctkt05> basku: what do you mean
<Bearcat> Seiph3r: Sudo makes it possible to break a system if you can get in as a normal user. How is that safe?
<ctkt05> baskew i mean
<narvik86> Seiph3r: you can try something with cfdisk but i don't know what exactly
<baskew> ctkt05: what happens when you try dig google.com
<Seiph3r> Bearcat: Is he expecting someone to break into his computer.  I am not saying it is 'safe' I am suggesting Kubuntu is not for applications that require such a high degree of security.  It is mearly convenient.
<Seiph3r> narvik86: yeah I don't think there is much cfdisk can do for me at this point.
<Bearcat> Seiph3r: no, he's not. I don't use kubuntu, i use sourcemage (like gentoo with bash). I was just shocked to learn that sudo is a core part of the process of using kubuntu
<ctkt05> under answer i get 0, authority, 13, under authority section lists a bunch of addresses such as l.gtld-servers.net
<narvik86> Seiph3r: sfdisk ?
<baskew> ctkt05: what does it say in the SERVER line
<Seiph3r> Bearcat: Yeah I am partial to gentoo myself.  I have only been using Kubuntu for this laptop because it has been convenient for me.
<ctkt05> 192.168.0.1#53(192.168.0.1)
<Seiph3r> narvik86: not sure how I can use sfdisk to rebuild the partition table
<nabz> how do i no which version of kde i got?
<Seiph3r> nabz: try 'kdesktop --version'
<nabz> thanks :)
<DaSkreech> nabz: Open some random application and look under help :)
<Seiph3r> Figure I am SOL with this partition pretty much.  Stupid IBM recovery disks, I hate IBM soooo much.
<narvik86> Seiph3r: man sfdisk and search for -R
<KaiHanari> I've written a script, i want to have ubuntu run this script at boot, very early in the boot process, as root... how do i do this?
<nabz> anyone know how to install kde themes?
<baskew> ctkt05: is it a dhcp assigned nic, or static?
<ctkt05> dhcp
<ctkt05> let me try a static, see if it does anything different
<Seiph3r> Ill try that narvik86
<narvik86> Seiph3r: but i'm onlu suggesting, dont want to waste your data
<narvik86> I'am too slow with broken collarbone
<ctkt05> whats the command to restart networking...
<wildbat> hello ~ anyone here knows how to use SKIM ?
<baskew> /etc/init.d/networking restart ? i think?
* baskew is not in front of his ubuntu box now
<narvik86> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ctkt05> that did it... but still no luck
<ctkt05> yeah, i added the sudo part
<ctkt05> i remembered that much heh
<baskew> oops yeah sudo =] 
<narvik86> :) but i'm too slow with one hand :/
<ctkt05> dammit this pisses me off that i cant figure this crap out
<Bearcat> narvik86: i'm soooo not saying anything
<narvik86> Bearcat: ok i know :)
<baskew> eeeeh yeah its bugging me too, not as bad as you im sure
<nabz> where would ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes be located?
<otaku-san> hey, okay weird but funny thing just happened!  I installed Kubuntu about 2 days ago, and I thought that it was high time I got back to Windoze to get some files ready to move over to Linux.  Well I booted it from Grub, and Windoze had just finishing check disk, and I turn away.  I look back and there is Kubuntu starting to boot up!  I'm on it now...(tho' I just noticed my Liquid Weathers not up).  Has any one had this odd take over b
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Shhhh it's part of the master plan
<ctkt05> im still wondering why on my windows machine that had the same problem that by disabling lmhosts lookup and/or netbios over tcp/ip solved the problem
<CVirus> LOL
<Blissex> otaku-san: you :-)
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: Haha yeah I guessed as much!
<TheGateKeeper> Bearcat: why sourcemage not gentoo or kubuntu?
<baskew> ctkt05: does the output of ifconfig look correct?
<Arkkis> Hey, I'm trying to get Azureus working, and when I start it, it just freezes and shows error messages that I can not close
<Arkkis> any suggestions how to fix this?
<ctkt05> as far as i can tell it looks correct
<CVirus> Arkkis: no one knows how to fix something without an error msg .. sorry
<ctkt05> shows correct ip, bcast, mask
<Arkkis> java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Argument cannot be null at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:2926)
<Bearcat> TheGateKeeper: as far as kubuntu goes, i want a highly configurable system that compiles thing for my cpu (i can control the compilation process). Gentoo is nice, but i dont' like the dependancy on perl. Sourcemage uses plain bash. Also i was in sourcemage from the beginning. It's been almost 7 years with it i think.
<ctkt05> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<ctkt05> no errors or dropped or overruns
<Arkkis> I get also this: java.security.KeyStoreException: JKS at java.security.KeyStore.getInstance(libgcj.so.7)
<wildbat> hello ~ anyone here knows how to use SKIM ? i got trouble using CangJie
<aytch> Where are program files stored? I'm trying to install a plugin for xchat, and it says install to ~/xchat2/
<CVirus> Arkkis: will you run it from terminal and paste me the output somewhere
<Arkkis> sure
<narvik86> ~ is your home directory
<ctkt05> i may have found something on google about this
<aytch> So I would need to create the /xchat/ directory?
<narvik86> i'm not using xchat but maybe ~/.xchat2/ ?
<aytch> yeah...~/.xchat2/ is what it says to install to...but there's no folder by that name.
<aytch> Did I mention I'm new to this? :P
<narvik86> aytch: it is hidden in konqueror
<aytch> I see
<narvik86> but type in konqueror address bar ~/.
<narvik86> and it shoul show you all folders with . in name
<aytch> Ahhh...thanks!
* DaSkreech silently curses
<narvik86> aytch: no problem :)
<nabz> anyone know how to install a kde theme?
<narvik86> nabz: what theme?
<narvik86> nabz: give me link and i will try
<nabz> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22187
<Arkkis> CVirus, http://paste.uni.cc/9232
<nabz> the how to install bit.... i dont have the kdm folder :s
<baskew> ctkt05: any luck?
<TheGateKeeper> Bearcat: I am reasonable new to linux, and much as I like (k)ubuntu I must confess to being a little uncomfortable with their upgrade cycle, although it's easy, I am never 100% sure what it might break at the end of the process. I have been thinking about gentoo as a posible alternative, do you think Sourcemage would be a better bet??
<ctkt05> still working it...
<Arkkis> TheGateKeeper, if you're new to Linux, I'd prolly not recommend gentoo
<ctkt05> this is what i found
<ctkt05> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5690
<Arkkis> altho, you do  learn a bit with it
<ctkt05> talks about the exact problem ive got
<Arkkis> and they do have nice wiki
<ubuntu> bonjour tout le monde
<narvik86> nabz: working
<ctkt05> im still on step one, adding the "universe mirrors" or whatever haha
<nabz> it worked?
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DaSkreech> Damn
<Arkkis> CVirus, did you get the errormsg?
<TheGateKeeper> Arkkis: it won't go on my main box untill I can successfully install it on my test box :-)
<CVirus> Arkkis: thats the only post I found that has a similar problem and its not solved yet http://www.suseforums.net/lofiversion/index.php/t21635.html
<narvik86> nabz: wait i will try other and then give you result :)
<Arkkis> I'm definedly running it as root (as you can see =)
<nabz> ok thanx =] 
<baskew> i have a feeling that you will not be able to ping the servers unless u have the ip
<Arkkis> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7593.0;topicseen
<Arkkis> that seems a bit similar to my problem
<TheGateKeeper> Arkkis: also not so wet behind the ears I can't help a few folks in hear, and have managed to pick up quite a few usefull tip bits of info :-)
<Arkkis> CVirus, do I need to fiddle with java or something to get it working, I just installed it from the repository
<Miko__> I'm trying everything but the command make menuconfig doesnt wrking
<Miko__> working
<Miko__> can anyone helb me
<Miko__> i installed all programms for it
<wildbat> hello ~ anyone here knows how to use SKIM ? i got trouble using CangJie
<DaSkreech> Miko__: Why are you building your own kernel?
<CVirus> Arkkis: I really dont know ... googling more though
<ach> Miko__: your're trying to build an kernel?
<DaSkreech> wildbat: not sure If you find out tell me I've been trying to battle it myself
<Arkkis> thanks, I appreciate the effort, I'm kinda new to kubuntu
<DaSkreech> wildbat: I wonder if the skim site would help?
<baskew> ctkt05: i see they tell u to remove the ipv6 lines in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<wildbat> DaSkreech: i tried ~ ... everytime i ctrl+space ~ nothing happen
<Miko__> I want that the system is using my second core! so i want to modify the existing config and make the kernel new
<CVirus> Arkkis: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<DaSkreech> Miko__: How about you apt-get install the smp kernel
<baskew> ctkt05: good luck, i must go
<DaSkreech> Miko__: THen you can have it working while you tinker?
<Miko__> whats the name of the smp kernel??
<TheGateKeeper> Arkkis: run accross this page: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Bearcat> TheGateKeeper: i do. We keep out our packages up todate. The latest version of kde was available a few hours after it was out
<CVirus> Miko__: linux-smp
<Miko__> ?
<narvik86> nabz: install: sudo apt-get install kcontrol-kdmtheme   and then in system settings pick it and open *.bz2 file
<DaSkreech> Miko__: What CPU do you have?
<Bearcat> TheGateKeeper: the syntax is a lot simpler, and it's just cool to enter commands like  "dispell" and cast"
<DaSkreech> Bearcat: fire lvl 5!
<Bearcat> TheGateKeeper: i'm a regular contributer.
<Bearcat> DaSkreech: indeed!
<Miko__> I have got a centrino core duo
<Miko__> in my notebook
<Miko__> linux-686-smp - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.  /// its not for my cpu
<CVirus> Arkkis: so ?
<Arkkis> CVirus, installing
<CVirus> Miko__: thats the right one
<Bearcat> TheGateKeeper: we even have a great little script to help you write spells, which are very easy
<Miko__> no not for my processor
<Miko__> CVirus
<CVirus> Miko__: thats what I'm using with my laptop
<DaSkreech> Miko__: linux-686-smp
<CVirus> Miko__: it is the correct one
<Miko__> okay i will try
<TheGateKeeper> Bearcat: excellent :-)
<Miko__> I hope it will work like the kernel now. everything is fine
<CVirus> Miko__: Core Duo is a 686 kernel
<Miko__> when not i will not come back :-D
<CVirus> i mean a 686 proc
<Miko__> Es mssen 52,8MB Archive geholt werden.
<Miko__> Nach dem Auspacken werden 150MB Plattenplatz zustzlich benutzt.
<Miko__> LOL
<Miko__> 150 mb
<Miko__> for the kernel?????
<Miko__> oh archiv. data and kernel i think
<Miko__> sorry
<Arkkis> CVirus, okay, the installation took a long time, because.. ..kubuntu seems to reset my resolv.conf around midnight or something similar
<Arkkis> so, my dns server gets erased
<Arkkis> well serverip
<TheGateKeeper> Bearcat: once the weather closes in and we stop going out I will give it a try, I have bookmarked the web site, thanx for that :-)
<CVirus> Arkkis: just take your time .. I'm always here
<narvik86> nabz: it works with your theme, with that you gave me link
<Miko__> must i do anything after apt-get install KERNEL ?
<Miko__> must i take it in the menu.lst of grub?
<Arkkis> CVirus, any toughts on the reset of the resolv.conf?
<CVirus> Miko__: just reboot into it
<DaSkreech> Miko__: it does that by itself
<Miko__> okay just reboot
<CVirus> Miko__: apt will add it automatically
<CVirus> Arkkis: no really
<Miko__> I like linux, its so easy
<narvik86> :)
<Miko__> but its so different from windows. a big change because windows is unlogical
<CVirus> we'll see about that later on
<Miko__> Where do you all come from?
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CVirus> I'm from Egypt
<narvik86> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<CVirus> !eg
<ubotu> I know nothing about eg - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CVirus> LOL
<Miko__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<narvik86> Poland
<the-erm> shift+space .... anyone know how to turn the foreign character set that comes up?
<foot> Bearcat:  I am back
<foot> Befor a limited time
<the-erm> It only happens on gtk apps.  Like gaim, and firefox.
<the-erm> s/turn/turn off
<Arkkis> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Arkkis> whoa
<Miko__> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<foot> Bearcat: heelloooo?
<Arkkis> CVirus, nope does not seem to help
<neuraloverload> hello everyone
<Miko__> How can i play a mms videostream with linux?
<CVirus> Arkkis: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Neural_Overload> This is probably one of the most commonly asked questions from noobs but... How do you enable mp3 support for amarok?
<narvik86> Miko__: mplayer can handle it
<CVirus> Arkkis: so
<CVirus> ?
<Arkkis> CVirus, seems to work thousands of times better, thank you man!
<aytch> Neural_Overload: I just used synaptic to update my libmad0, and it worked.
<aytch> I'm using a different distro, though, so it may be different for you.
<Neural_Overload> Hmm
<Neural_Overload> Im using Kubuntu 6.06.1
<CVirus> Arkkis: you're more than welcomed
<aytch> I'm using Mepis 6, but I think both of them use Synaptic.
<Neural_Overload> Yeah
<Miko__> narvik86 i cant install mplayer
<Bearcat> foot: hello
<Bearcat> foot: keep in mind, i'm also at work so i'll answer as i can
<foot> Bearcat: so what exactly am I triying to do here?
<narvik86> Miko__: why not? enabled ropositories?
<foot> Bearcat: yup
<the-erm> Miko__: you need to set up your /etc/sources.list  http://blog.the-erm.com/index.php/archives/170#more-170
<darekdmp> jest tu jakis polak?
<the-erm> Miko__: mplayer truly rocks.  imo
<Neural_Overload> Hmm...
<Neural_Overload> How do i update things using synaptic?
<darekdmp> poprawka. jest tu jakas polka?
<narvik86> Miko__: or try ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<narvik86> darekdmp: polak tak
<foot> Bearcat: r u on the same page with me as far as where and what I am supposed to be doing?
<djordje> Hi to all
* Neural_Overload = confused
<DaSkreech> Neural_Overload: Install libxine-extracodecs
<Bearcat> foot: yes
<djordje> i have problem with kubuntu. can someone help me?
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<narvik86> djordje: describe it, and we will try
<Neural_Overload> DaSkreech: I have tried, but its not listed in synaptic, and in apt-get it says that its probably outdated
<foot> Bearcat: ok so I am to move a file... where? how? mv ~/ivtv-0.4.0.tar.gz ./' is to move the file where? '
<DaSkreech> Neural_Overload: are you on kubuntu?
<Neural_Overload> Yeap
<djordje> well it i made a mistake
<djordje> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bearcat> foot: notice that those commands begin with a "~" that means the commands are actually "sudo mv /home/lovely/ivtv-0.4.0.tar.gz ./" if ivtv-0.4.0.tar.gz is not in your home dir they won't work
<djordje> and remove some software like konqeror
<Bearcat> foot: ",/" means current directory
<DaSkreech> Neural_Overload: So howcome you aren't using adept?
<djordje> and now, i don't know how to install konqereor
<darekdmp> <narvik86> dlaczego ubuntu lub kubuntu ?-porownanie.
<Bearcat> so you have to sudo cd /usr/src
<Neural_Overload> DaSkreech: I dunno, cause im a noob?
<Neural_Overload> Lol
<narvik86> djordje: try to install it manually
<Bearcat> foot: so you have to sudo cd /usr/src first
<foot> Bearcat: right and they are in the home/lovely so the get moved into the current dir
<foot> Bearcat:root@Hermes:/usr/src#
<narvik86> darekdmp: ?? bo sie przyzwyczailem w auroxie do kde :) teraz sciagam xubuntu i zobacze czy bardzo szybsze jest
<Bearcat> foot: cool
<foot> Bearcat: mv: cannot stat `/root/ivtv-0.4.0.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<Neural_Overload> DaSkreech: I believe ive enabled all the repositorys for adept, i type in libxine and libxine-extracodecs isnt listed anywhere.
<foot> Bearcat: so this means I need to add the home lovely so that it can find the file?
<Bearcat> are they in /root?
<narvik86> darekdmp: ze wzgledu na reopzytoria, odkad mam net mam kubuntu, wczesniej aurox bo mialem mase pakietow na dvd
<foot> Bearcat: /home/lovely
<Bearcat> foot: oh, they are?
<darekdmp> od kiedy mialem kompa to tylko dos i win... ciezko jest przejsc i sie przestawic dla laika
<Neural_Overload> Ive tried installing this, but still nothing happens...
<Neural_Overload> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Bearcat> foot:  give me an ls of those files please
<foot> Bearcat: yes, on the first page I was following that is where they werre designated they should go.
<foot> Bearcat: ls /home/lovely    ?
<djordje> narvik, how to install manually, i tryed sudo apt-get install konqeror, but it depend on other packeges
<Neural_Overload> DaSkreech: You there?
<darekdmp> narvik86 wyskoczylo mi cos -[505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20330
<soulrider> oh my
<soulrider> my klicker crashed
<soulrider> and i dont know how to start it
<soulrider> i enabled transparency and everythign crashed
<soulrider> any ideas
<CVirus> soulrider: klicker or kicker ?
<soulrider> errr
<soulrider> the bar at the bottom
<foot> Bearcat: I will have to move the /pvr48wdm_1.8.22037.exe  as it is on my desktop
<CVirus> soulrider: alt + f2 .. a window will open ... type konsole and hit enter ... a concole will open .. type kicker and hit enter
<narvik86> OrthodoxCelt: trying to do this...
<soulrider> yea..t he thing is
<soulrider> it crashes when i open it :P
<soulrider> i think im gonna have to delete the config
<CVirus> soulrider: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kicker
<soulrider> what does that do ?
<soulrider> :
<CVirus> soulrider: will reconfigure your kicker
<soulrider> its back
<soulrider> :):):)
<CVirus> soulrider: RTFM
<soulrider> thanks =D
<CVirus> ;-)
<soulrider> RTFM?
<CVirus> no problem
<CVirus> Read The Fine Manual about what dpkg-reconfigure does
<wildbat> anyone knows any goo codec pack like (k-lite maga) in win dows?
<narvik86> OrthodoxCelt: don''t have idea with this konqueror, sorry
<andreas_> hat hier jemand x11r7.1 installiert?
<Bearcat> foot: ok. notice that the commands on the page are "sudo mv ~/ivtv-0.4.0.tar.gz ./" and sudo "mv ~/pvr48wdm_1.8.22037.exe ./"
<foot> yes, but I am operating as root
<Bearcat> foot are you changing the version numbers in the commands to match those of the files you have?
<foot> Bearcat: nope, guess that would matter eh.
<Bearcat> yeah
<darekdmp> <narvik86> caly czas [505] 
<Bearcat> foot: my client died :/
<foot> Bearcat: I will play TAPS
<Bearcat> foot: lol. Anway, you get it now, right
<foot> Bearcat: almost
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20332
<foot> Bearcat: ahh heck I gotta leave again. I will be out for around 2 hours. possibly see you on tonight.
<foot> Bearcat: I know this is simple, but I am reaining clam ;}
#kubuntu 2006-08-12
<thybo> hello?
<thybo> anybody?
<Bearcat> foot: no prob. I'll be around
<narvik86> thybo: hello
<thybo> hello narvik
<thybo> how are you?
<narvik86> thybo: ok thx L(
<thybo> :p
<thybo> i have a problem with kafeine :'(
<narvik86> thybo: o_O
<thybo> i installed it
<thybo> but
<thybo> it wont play mp3
<thybo> or avi :(
<narvik86> !mp3
<thybo> yeah
<narvik86> installed codeck?
<narvik86> installed codecs?
<thybo> u have to install codecs to?
<thybo> too?
<thybo> when it installs xine it doesn't install the codecs along?
<narvik86> not all
<thybo> not mp3? 0_o
<otaku-san> thybo: neither will it do it for amarok
<otaku-san> thybo: mp3 is a restricted format
<aliasfred> !restricted
<otaku-san> thybo: it's not open source so normally you'll get !restricted format or what aliasfred just did
<otaku-san> thybo: on this irc
<aliasfred> the bot is down ?
<narvik86> yes :/
<aliasfred> today is hollyday then :)
<macconline> hi... plugin flash in firefox 2.0 ???
<otaku-san> aliasfred: what do you mean the bot is down? for irc?
<aliasfred> otaku-san: well he produced no answer and usual he does
<narvik86> ubotu bot :)
<aliasfred> so i guess he is down
<thybo> so what do i do? :'(
<otaku-san> macconline: everytime I've tried to install the flash plugin it freaks
<aliasfred> thybo: google 'restricted ubuntu'
<otaku-san> macconline: I've heard you can wine firefox to use flash...I think I'll try that
<thybo> coz i like to read avi and mp3
<thybo> and wma
<otaku-san> me too!  I'm so restricted!
<thybo> i used to be able to do it with knoppix
<thybo> how come not with ubuntu?:s
<aliasfred> thybo: hehe :) no ubuntu is the only linux unable to do it ? well not is you google 'restricted format ubuntu' :)
<macconline> otaku-san: with wina??
<macconline> otaku-san: with wine??
<thybo> but mms does read mp3!!!
<thybo> this drives me craz
<thybo> crrazy
<aliasfred> hehe :)
<thybo> aliasfred explain me that :d
<otaku-san> macconline: yes google wine it allows Linux (and a few others) to be able to run Windoze apps
<otaku-san> macconline: for example you could run Winamp, or Internet Explorer in Linux.  In your case Windows Firefox (which can use flash) will be used
<macconline> otaku-san: but with wine install the plugin flash player in firefox???
<narvik86> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<macconline> otaku-san: ok, so firefox for windows with wine for to use in linux???
<otaku-san> macconline: Yep!
<klerfayt> how to open port 6337
<macconline> otaku-san: why to use firefox for windows in linux, if have firefox for linux??
<klerfayt> (udp)
<macconline> otaku-san: do not understand
<otaku-san> macconline: because the Linux version of firefox has a bug with Flash.  But Windoze version of Firefox is ok with Flash.
<narvik86> macconline: to use windows flash plugin
<macconline> otaku-san: ok, very thanks...
<otaku-san> macconline: no prob
<macconline> narvik86: thanks
<otaku-san> narvik86: darn those restricted formats! ;)
<narvik86> otaku-san: :)
<otaku-san> got to get off for a bit
<otaku-san> exit
<klerfayt> flash over here freezes ffox sometimes...
<macconline> wine or xwine ??
<wildbat> anyone knows any good codec pack like (k-lite maga) in windows?
<draik> wow... this is a very exciting channel... woohoo!
* draik was being sarcastic
<megmeister> Hey guys..
<narvik86> hi
<megmeister> i am new to this so i really don't even know what i clicked on to get in here.. What is this?
<thybo> still cant play mp3:d
<narvik86> thybo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats it works, have to
<thybo> i cant find the specified file in synaptic :|
<narvik86> thybo: ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<narvik86> thybo: http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thybo> thx what is it
<thybo> ?
<draik> megmeister
<narvik86> to create own sources.list
<draik> you are in an IRC, Internet Relay Chat
<draik> megmeister /topic
<narvik86> i have to go, thybo create better sources.list and all of these (restricted) will be available
<narvik86> good night all
<thybo> lolo
<thybo> ok
<thybo> thx
<pm> do you know any sites with screenshots of kde 4?
<draik> google images
<thybo> there should be some on Osdir.com
<thybo> i guess
<draik> osvids.com maybe
<megmeister> i can't download anything from anywhere.. it won't let me
<pm> thanks
<thybo>  anyone got a healthy source i can add to get some codec packs
<dek> how do I execute programs compiled by Free Pascal?
<dek> I created some "hello world" to test it, it compiles correctly and i got my "executable file", but I double click, and try console, but it doesn't do anything
<dek> I checked permissions and "executable file" is checked
<unix_infidel> anyone know how many GB hard disk space macromedia mx takes?  The Recommended is only a couple hundered MB, but what's the real usage for the default suite install?
<aliasfred> macromedia mx is on kubuntu ?!?!?
<unix_infidel> aliasfred: cxoffice 5
<aliasfred> ?
<unix_infidel> wondering how much space it usually takes assuming you do the default install with a couple of needed plugins.
<unix_infidel> aliasfred: short, answer, yes you can get it working in KUbuntu.
<aliasfred> unix_infidel: any pointer on how ?
<unix_infidel> cxoffice 5
<megmeister> seriously i need help with this..
<megmeister> hello?
<megmeister> anyone?
<actinic> hey is anyone finding KDE 3.5.4 a bit sluggish compared to previous versions?
<klerfayt> where are located desktop menu entries?
<otaku-san> okay gonna be n00b for a bit. For AmaroK 1.4 it says Apt Source than gives deb and a link to an index then dapper main I didn't want to post the link cuz' of flood kills
<otaku-san> what do I do?
<otaku-san> I'm installing Amarok...sorry tired
<DFM> wvwning
<DFM> evening
<DFM> try it again
<dako> I am using KMail and did a encypt test. When I tried to open I got an error "Crypto plug-in "openpgp" could not decrypt the data."
<DFM> I am in need of assistance. I am trying to install the driver for the ATI card on my ThinkPad a21m.
<DFM> I am trying to run this command from the command prompt since I now have no X......gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DFM> I am using kubuntu 6.06 and I have read and followed instruction's from several sites and i always kill my X
<DFM> Tell's me that gksudo isn't a valid command
<DFM> neither is gedit so I tried kedit and got same response
<djk_> try sudo nano /etc...
<DFM> inplace of gedit ?
<DFM> drop gksudo and gedit for sudo nano?
<djk_> yes
<DFM> Ok let me try that. Not familiar with how to edit from command line yet
<djk_> er..wait, you used to use ubuntu, now freshly installed kubuntu (meaning, not ubuntu+then kubuntu-desktop) ?
<DFM> no I done a fresh install of kubuntu
<DFM> prefer ke
<DFM> kde
<djk_> gksudo and gedit is gnome-crap..try kdesu kate /etc/...
<DFM> got my wifi going then done some update from the standard repository and resolution went to crap
<DFM> figured which is why I thought to substitute k for the g
<DFM> Problem I am having is very slow frame rate's due to wrong or basic driver for card. When I ran Linux on an old desktop with Nvidia I didn't have very much trouble installing the right driver.
<DFM> Since this is an old laptop with Ati I don't want to change the vid card
<djk_> DFM: i suppose you can just follow the wiki..
<DFM> Tried numerous times
<DFM> figured I had to be doing something wrong
<DFM> probably still am
<djk_> maybe ask in #ubuntu since there's more activity atm
<DFM> first I couldn't download the fglrx kept telling me error that it might break the system
<DFM> finally able to do that then when I follow the instructions and reboot it locks up and just shows the kubuntu splash
<DFM> Somehow I got my resolution back to 1024 x 768 but still can run any app that needs more that 1 to 2 FPS
<djk_> have you confirmed that the driver is working
<actinic> DFM:  have you looked at EasyUbuntu to help with the ATI install?
<actinic> It's http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<djk_> reconfigured xserver-xorg so you are actually using fglrx instead of ati?
<DFM> no I haven't didn't know of it yet. Thanks I will look now.
<DFM> yes
<foot> any sign of bearcat?
<djk_> and..confirmed that fglrx is even supporting your card?
<DFM> using command line from instructions on a page yet I don't believe that I changed everything properly
<DFM> ah no I have not done that.
<DFM> guess I took for granted a 5 year old laptop with rage would be supported or be made to work
<DFM> I have read in forums where people have made this card work
<actinic> wow that's getting a bit long in the tooth
<DFM> well I picked up this thinkpad for $50
<djk_> sure it's most likely supported, but not by fglrx..
<DFM> really just wanted wifi and stability and a learning platform
<djk_> use gentoo if you want a real learning platform ;)
<DFM> if not supported by fglrx where should I look?
<DFM> one day for sure but just getting a video card to work is kicking my arse............a littl
<djk_> what's the name of the card anyway?
<wildbat> anyone can PM a step by step info, that install kubuntu in WINXP ready system on second HD, which boot both OS in NTLDR ?
<DFM> Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x rev 64
<djk_> ntldr?
<DFM> I believe with 16 megs
<DFM> brb
<Agios> wildbat: search the kubuntu forums. There's probably a how-to
<wildbat> <Agios>: I didn't ~ but i get a GRUB error instead
<wildbat> I did  i mean ~
<djk_> why do you want to use the ntldr instead of grub?
<actinic> DFM, here's another ATI reference:  http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189
<DFM> thanks
<wildbat> djk_: ntldr boot up faster ^^
<IceSerpent> hello
<IceSerpent> does anybody know how to enable PDO extension in php5?
<foot> anyone familiar with tar?
<IceSerpent> foot: yes, why?
<foot> IceSerpent: I am trying to install ivtv drivers. I am at the stage where it says to untar my file, and I want to make sure I am not screing anything up.
<foot> IceSerpent: to untar a file I would use tar -xf   ...
<IceSerpent> foot: is the file compressed?
<foot> IceSerpent:  it is ivtv-0.4.6.tar.gz
<foot> IceSerpent: read I dont know.
<IceSerpent> foot: 'tar zxvpf ivtv-0.4.6.tar.gz'
<foot> IceSerpent: thx
<IceSerpent> foot: z - to uncompress
<IceSerpent> foot: x - to untar
<IceSerpent> foot: v - to make tar chatty - safe to skip this one, if you want
<IceSerpent> foot: p - to preserve permissions, if I recall correctly
<foot> IceSerpent: i am folowing you up to the 'chatty'
<IceSerpent> foot: v == verbose, causes tar to give some extra output to the terminal
<[mX] > uhm.. is there a way to easily revert from edgy to dapper >:)
<foot> IceSerpent: thx much
<aarohi> i'm installig kubuntu-desktop. kdm configuration wants me to pick between kdm or gdm. i'm not sure as i've not tried them yet and not quite sure of the difference. please suggest what i should pick
<Doodluv> really its preference to me...
<DFM> djk since I am not registered I can't reply
<DFM> how do I register. never really used irc before?
<aarohi> DFM: type /nickserv help register
<DFM> k
<foot> IceSerpent: YES making headway again!!!! only been at this since tuesday noon
<djk_> aarohi: it doesn't matter, they both do the same..
<foot> does linux list all the errors at the end, before giving one back ones prompt?
<aarohi> djk_: i choosed gdm
<DFM> REGISTERMANDRAKE
<djk_> close
<DFM> well now that wasn't very smart
<aarohi> DFM: indeed
<DFM> thanks djk
<djk_> you're welcome
<claudio> Hi from Brasil !!
<dek> how do I compile Beesoft Commander? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37435
<soulrider> ive been trying to compile it too, but with no luck... anyone ?
<neuraloverload> Can anyone tell me how to enable Mp3 support on Kubuntu, please?
<neuraloverload> I googled and googled for hours... :(
<draik> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<draik> neuraloverload > !restricted
<neuraloverload> I looked at the restricted formats guide
<neuraloverload> Cant get it to work
<Hawkwind> Define *Can't get it to work*
<Hawkwind> neuraloverload: Just install all the packages it lists and mp3 support will work
<nejode> go to synaptic/adept and install evrything that says lame
<Agios> I'm guessing he can't fiogure out how to add the restricted keyword to his sources
<neuraloverload> You mean
<neuraloverload> Umm...
<Hawkwind> neuraloverload: What's the exact problem you're having ?
<neuraloverload> libxine-extracodecs
<actinic> neuraloverload, here's the easy way: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<neuraloverload> Hmm
<neuraloverload> Ill try it
<nejode> how about automatix?
<actinic> yeah that works too
<actinic> but the purists around here disdain it
<foot> gedit and vim basicly do the same thing right?
<IceSerpent> can anybody tell me which package installs lex please?
<nejode> gedit=gui  vim=cli
<sonic> Hi there, I just upgraded a machine to dapper and went to log in (remotely). I'm getting a warning saying: 'WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!'. How can I fix this?
<Hawkwind> sonic: It's just a warning, it should still let you in.  If not, remove the key from your local machiens ~/.ssh/known_hosts file and then ssh in again
<bigbill52a> is there something wrong with the weather aplet...you put in the correct location..but you can select it in the first tab..and it doesnt do anything but show a question mark
<bigbill52a> can't select it
<Hawkwind> bigbill52a: Try adding a second one and see if the first one works then
<bigbill52a> ok
<sonic> There's a load of keys there and I can't find the one with the ip
<sonic> I'll look again
<ubuntu> How can I get kubuntu on my language, brazilian portuguese? Is there a lang_package for it?
<Hawkwind> sonic: Well certainly you know the IP of the machine you are trying to ssh to.  Use an editor and use it's search function
<ubuntu> On ubuntu I could install direct on my language...
<neuraloverload> Hey actinic, i think this is gonna work, thanks man :D
<bigbill52a> says unknown station in the first tab...
<actinic> neuraloverload, no problem and remember, there's always an easy way :)
<sonic> Hawkwind: The ip isn't there
<sonic> Should I just add it?
<bigbill52a> kweather error..station doesnt exist..even though it updates in the 2nd tab
<neuraloverload> Yeap
<Hawkwind> sonic: If it's not there then it should allow you to ssh in without warning.  That warning you can answer Yes to and it'll let you in
<sonic> I don't get the option
<sonic> RSA host key for 192.168.5.51 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<sonic> Host key verification failed.
<IceSerpent> /quit
<foot> Has anyone seen a bearcat roaming about?
<crimsun> a ... what?
<Hawkwind> foot: I haven't seen him here today
<Hawkwind> crimsun: He's looking for someone by the nick of 'bearkat'
<foot> Hawkwind: thanks, I rebooted and forgot to restart konversation ;/
<otaku-san> foot: I saw him earlier today about 4ish but he got off
<otaku-san> cmt time that is
<Hawkwind> !seen bearkat
<ubotu> I haven't seen bearkat recently
<foot> thanks. I spoke to him a while ago, he will be back
<otaku-san> cool
<otaku-san> hey hey n00b question!
<otaku-san> ok I'm trying to get amarok to play mp3's (!restricted I know) and I know I need the libxine-extracodecs
<otaku-san> so I'm on packages.ubuntu.com and I found it but it's in 7 different packs...do I just down them all and compile?
<otaku-san> or did I just scare you guys away?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: No.  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<otaku-san> ahhhhh duh!  Ok I've been trying to get Kubuntu setup with what I want...and it's really really fun! *eye twitch*
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: thanks ok time to try it
<ryanakca> forward from #kubuntu-fr: For some reason (asker doesn't know why, or steps to reproduce), He can no longer add bookmarks to his bookmarks bar... it's empty... (Konqueror, Dapper)
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: hey it didn't work. it's pulling off the old "package is not available" bit and "E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate" whats up?
<nalioth> ryanakca: you still working on the bookmarks thing?
<ryanakca> nalioth: bookmarks thing? I don't know if I'm thinking of the same thing as you are... but yes... it is a "bookmark" thing
<ryanakca> nalioth: why... is it a bug??
<nalioth> ryanakca: are you still helping the guy?
<ryanakca> nalioth: among other things... like watching "the last of the mohicans" out of the corner of my eye... and doing that NUN stuff...
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Then you need to enable universe and multiverse for *all* of your sources
<nalioth> ryanakca: check and see if his .$browswer dir is writeable and further, if his bookmarks.htm file is writeable
<ryanakca> nalioth: kk
<ryanakca> nalioth: I had had him move all the konqueror folders from ~/.kde   to ~/ ... didn't work
<nalioth> ah, konqueror.  he probably used sudo or something
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: in Adept under manage repos...I tried that...tho' let me check it again to see if I missed a repo
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: yep they're all enabled...maybe rebootin' will work?
<ryanakca> nalioth: nope...
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Rebooting is for Windows users, or after installing a new kernel
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Did you do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> AHhhhhh
* Bearcat pounces foot
<foot> bearcat: Ahh just the feline ursine I was looking for
<Bearcat> lol
<djk_> Hawkwind: rebooting is for crappy windows users...
<Bearcat> foot: actually, i'm just a feline, but i'll excuse the transgression....this time! <.<  >.>
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: Hahaha! yeah rebooting is for windoze. Yes, and I tried that update than install too.
<ryanakca> djk_:  ever had fun with with new kernel modules?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list into http://pastebin.ca please
<djk_> ryanakca: why are you asking?
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: sure hold on
<Bearcat> foot: so what's up?
<foot> Bearcat: so I got a bit farther on my brain, some fleas did loose their life in the overclock heat wave, now I am all they way down to seting up myth tv but the distructions are for gnome, and I am a foot!
<DFM> Anyone able to tell me how long easyubuntu should take to install everything? The shell stopped at "setting up libqt-perl (3.008-1.4)
<Bearcat> Bearcat is listening to "Ananamin" by Keita, Salif on Moffou with amaroK  <---- just for you foot
<Bearcat> foot: cool! That's not to hard to figure out with me around. *struts*
<DFM> just a flashing cursor and appears to be no activity on the HD
<ryanakca> djk_: "rebooting is for crappy windows users..."       I remember having to reboot several times.... when messing around with kernel modules and stuff
<DFM> should I just let it sit for awhile and see what happens?
<Bearcat> foot: you need to find the menu editor in this distro
<djk_> ryanakca: i was replying to Hawkwinds statement that 'rebooting is for windows'...
<Bearcat> foot: actually, its just "kmenuedit" in a terminal
<foot> Bearcat: any hints?)
<foot> Bearcat: do I specify what I want to edit?
<Bearcat> nope that command will just open it up
<foot> Bearcat: O'Tay
<Bearcat> foot: i donno if kubuntu installed a menu item for mythtv for you, but look under Multimedia first.
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: my konqueror can't upload or download to my full bandwidth potential so it's a bit slow....Firefox can tho' so it loading hold on
<foot> Bearcat: WARNING: Could not read /home/lovely/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<c0rrupt> is there anyway to listen to sound on more then one application at the same time?
<c0rrupt> my sound card is realtek ac'97
<Hawkwind> c0rrupt: If your sound card supports it, sure
<c0rrupt> well how do i know if it does
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: here you go  http://pastebin.ca/127163
<c0rrupt> do i have to install drivers for it or something?
<Bearcat> foot: actually wait
<Hawkwind> Majority of the onboard cards don't support dual channel
<foot> Bearcat: kmenu editor
<c0rrupt> is there any work arounds?
<foot> Bearcat: would it be listed under multimeadia?
<Bearcat> yess
<Bearcat> if it's there at all
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: That's my current sources.list
<foot> Bearcat: no love Doctor Jon... err ahh cat
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: If you want, replace yours with that one and then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Hawkwind> c0rrupt: Go purchase a cheap $20 SBLive card from Walmart
<Bearcat> foot: ok, then we'll make one, but let me ask you a few things first
<c0rrupt> why SBLive ?
<Bearcat> foot: nevermind. let's just do it.
<foot> Bearcat: yes I respect you ;)
<Bearcat> foot: O.o  putz
<foot> Bearcat: lol
<Bearcat> foot: anyway, with Multimedia selected, click on the "new item" icon in your toolbar
<msimmons> any thinkpad users?
<foot> Bearcat: and the name is?
<Bearcat> foot:  "MythTv Set-up" or something like that
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: question....sad as it is  how do you work a editor program in root?  I've been wondering this
<foot> Bearcat: I thought linux was specific?!?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Replace 'kwrite' with the editor of your choice
<Bearcat> foot: it is, but your just telling it what you want the title to be in your K-menu
<foot> Bearcat: and this is the setup file or the run file or both?
<Bearcat> foot: in the "command:" field put "mythtv-setup"
<Bearcat> foot: this is just the setup program
<foot> Bearcat: done
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: ahh and for gpg's you would put sudo gpg -keyserver.... to use them as root?
<Bearcat> foot: click the checkbox for "Run as a different user" and "username" will become enabled. Put "mythtv" in that box. It is case specific
<foot> Bearcat: next?
<Bearcat> That;s it, but let's add an entry for the main program shall we?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: I assume.  I've never really messed with gpg stuff to be honest
<Bearcat> Select Multimedia and click on "New Item" again
<foot> Bearcat:  btw, I didnt get an account with the zap2it page yet. I had a question or two
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: cool okay time for some hackin'
<Bearcat> foot: Name: MythTv, Command: myth-frontend. You might as well have it run as "mythtv" as well, we can always change that later.
<Bearcat> foot: by the way, where this how-to tells you to restart, it's unnessesary for a few of them
<Bearcat> foot: also, before you run mythtv-set up you'll want to make this chat window "keep above other windows. The mythtv apps are full screen. If you loose the window, you can always cycle to it with alt-tab. You might try an alt-tab now to see what it does.
<foot> Bearcat: ok, so save the mythtv multimedia
<foot> Bearcat: also by using the scroll bar on the mouse.
<DaSkreech> Bye yall
<Bearcat> foot: oh, cool. i didn't realise that was the default kubutu set up. You can change what your mouse buttons do in the desktop settings
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: should I have kept the original repos in the source list and added the extras or just take out the original and put the extras in it's place?
<Bearcat> my mouse wheel switches desktops, because jaguarundi are just cool like that.
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Keep the original
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: That list on my forums has all of the originals, plus the new stuff
<c0rrupt> Hawkwind is there any place to check if my card supports dual channel
<c0rrupt> "7.1 channel out"
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: Yeah I saw that Forum list contained the original so I just replaced the original
<c0rrupt`> djk_, you get my pms?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: If you read the entire post, at the top it tells you about moving your current list to a backup spot
<otaku-san> yeah I did
<otaku-san> and theres undo
<unix_infidel> anyone know where i can find some cheap case fans?
<Bearcat> unix_infidel: newegg.com is usually my first stop. Also you might check compugeeks.com
<unix_infidel> newegg is a terrible place to shop imho.
<Bearcat> unix_infidel: if you want cheap and fancy with a *awesome* return policy chekc out frozencpu.com *first*
<unix_infidel> but i'll check out compugeeks, thanks.
<Bearcat> unix_infidel: no problem
<unix_infidel> Bearcat: i could care less if they were a nasty brown.
<unix_infidel> as long as they were cheap, and they arrived sooner than lter.
<Bearcat> unix_infidel: energency, huh?
<foot> Bearcat: what am I doing?
<unix_infidel> Bearcat: no, nothing like that...just impatience.
<Bearcat> foot: you're asking ME?
<Bearcat> foot: :P
<Bearcat> foot: you saved the menu changes right?
<foot> Bearcat: yes
<foot> Bearcat: so now the mythtv setup?
<Bearcat> yes. Did you turn off the sound server in the control center? It's called arts?
<foot> nope
<Bearcat> let's do that first. let's go to "kcontrol"
<Bearcat> foot: in kcontrol, under "Sound adn Multimedia" you should see "sound system". Select that.
<foot> Bearcat: got it
<foot> Bearcat: disable?
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Order from anywhere and pay for overnight shipping if you can't be patient.  That, or order sooner and don't complain about the wait time
<Bearcat> foot: make sure that "Enable the sound system" is NOT checked and hit Apply
<foot> Bearcat: ok
<Bearcat> foot: did the "mythfilldatabase" run correctly?
<foot> Bearcat: ok kitty, sorry Mr. Kitty, we left the page how to a bit ago and I am following your distructions now, since that page is no longer valid. no
<Bearcat> foot: the page is still valid
<Bearcat> so you got the ivtv drivers all loaded?
<foot> Bearcat: now you tell me :P
<Bearcat> i just meant we may not have to restart like he says we do
<Bearcat> foot: i just meant we may not have to restart like he says we do
<Bearcat> foot: have you rebooted since instaling the ivtv drivers?
<foot> Bearcat: yes
<Bearcat> foot: awesome!
<foot> Bearcat: and I ran mythtv-install from the kmenu. nothing aparent happend
<Bearcat> foot: now run "mythfilldatabase" it may complain about authorization, but ignore that
<Bearcat> foot: oh..wait
<Bearcat> foot: wait wait
<obf213> ive asked this a few times but is there any c programmer that just works the same way windows c program builders work
<foot> Bearcat:  database error,   password
<Bearcat> foot: that's ok
<foot> Bearcat: I was strutting earlierer too
<foot> Bearcat: *waiting*
<Bearcat> foot: before we getinto any of the mythtv apps, you should know that hitting "esc" will back you up one level. Hitting it repetedly will get you out of the app
<foot> ok
<foot> like the old commadore 64
<foot> or was it the TI 99/4a?
<Bearcat> foot: right
<Bearcat> foot: what happends when you do "mythtv-setup" in the terminal?
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: Finished!
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: and installed libxine-extracodecs perfectly!  Thanks man!  Now to try Amarok
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Awesome.  Glad to hear it
<wind> hey everyone
<wind> hey Hawkwind, is there a package that allows you to manage your finances?
<wind> like credit card bills, house bills, etc
<Hawkwind> wind: I'm sure there is, maybe gnucash ?
<robotgeek> kmymoney2!
<wind> hm
<robotgeek> even does qif imports well. (once you get past the date template)
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: You are so great!  Oh man I am streaming my favorite radio right now and it's thanks to you...without these streams I don't know if I could of lasted for long!  (I'm so odd)
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Hah.  I know all about streams.  I have my own that plays 24/7 that plays anything from country music, alternative, 80's, old-school rap, and other stuff
<visik7> anyone know where I can find docs on how to get installation via ubiquity unattended ?
<nabz_> how can u change your kde theme after installing one?
<Hawkwind> nabz_: You can do it via kcontrol and Look & Feel
<nabz_> kcontrol? lol, soz im kinda new to this
<nabz_> ah nvm
<nabz_> there is no look & feel :s
<nabz_> nvm
<wind> hey Hawkwind, where is gnucash after i do apt-get install
<nabz_> lol
<Hawkwind> nabz_: Just type 'kcontrol' into a terminal, then look around
<Hawkwind> wind: Type: 'gnucash' from a terminal.  I don't use KDE so I don't know how the menus are setup
<wind> k
<wind> thanks
<robotgeek> wind: if you use kde, i would recommend kmymoney
<wind> oh alright
<wind> wait, what's the diff?
<Hawkwind> Though gnucash works perfectly fine in KDE
<soulrider_> otaku-san: hes allways answering questions
<Hawkwind> wind: Run them both, see what *you* like, not what others like
<wind> hm well what i used to use (with windows) is uh... notepad
<robotgeek> wind: gnucash is written for gnome, kmymoney is written for kde. i've used both, i found kmymoney to work very nicely.
<wind> so either i'm guessing is going to work fine
<jaen> hi, somebodi want to help me to listen my dvd's in kubuntu, i can see them with kafeine but i can't hear anything
<wind> i'll try both
<Eeyore> ! dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<robotgeek> i dont know what version of gnucash is in the repositories, the older one was gtk 1.0 == ugly
<Hawkwind> But just because it's a gnome app doesn't mean it doesn't work in KDE.  And of course vice-versa
<unix_infidel> wind: there are much better accounting apps for windows.  But honestly, if you use notepad gnucash or the kde equiv would work just fine.
<jaen> thank ubotu
<unix_infidel> your CPA might find some formats easier to play with than others though.  Just make sure the stuff is readable.
<otaku-san> soulrider_: sorry for late reply!  Hehe yes I can see that!
<archangel_> whatsup whatsup!!
<archangel_> Hey what program do  you use with the ipod?
<wind> wow, gnucash just opened up a big click-down list of stuff... :/
<wind> lets see how kmymoney works out
<visik7> bug 1
<archangel_> anyone here use their ipod with linux?
<robotgeek> archangel_: i suppose amarok manages it, i dont have an ipod though
<archangel_> I'll try it
<archangel_> thanx bro
<Hawkwind> archangel_: gtkpod is one of if not the best appt o use
<Hawkwind> s/appt o/app to
<archangel_> I'll try it
<archangel_> thanks
<Eeyore> ! gtkpod
<ubotu> I know nothing about gtkpod - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<wind> k.. i'm not exactly sure what half of this stuff means
<wind> i just want to be able to put my cc spending limit and balance on here
<wind> then when i make a payment or buy something i just add it as i go
<robotgeek> wind: sure, you can do that.
<wind> how
<robotgeek> wind: have you looked at the handbook?
<wind> getting on it
<robotgeek> howdy seth
<seth> heya robotgeek, I haven't seen you around in a while
<robotgeek> seth: jump into kofftopic
<Bearcat> how does one restart a service in kubuntu (my distro is diffrerent)
<dragon-1> Hello
<robotgeek> Bearcat: usually /etc/init.d/service restart
<robotgeek> restart, err
<dragon-1> Any one here Proficeint with Lap top touch pads an Kubuntu?  I'm trying to figure out how to disable the touch pad click feature.
<Bearcat> thank
<robotgeek> dragon-1: what hardware?
<dragon-1> Compaq Prosario?  or do you need to touch pad information?
<robotgeek> no, i know how to do it on a mac, so sorry
<dragon-1> Crapola
<dragon-1> How different can it realy be?  Were using the same software?
<dragon-1> Maybe you'll be able to point me in the right direction and I can figure from there.
<dragon-1> Is it a built in Kubuntu feature, or is it entirely hardware related?
<Bearcat> foot: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restary
<lozzzi> hi! how do I use locate to search only within some directories??
<robotgeek> dragon-1: its a different mac software called pbbuttonsd, (powerbook buttons deamon)
<dragon-1> Was that directed to me Bercat?
<Bearcat> dragonkh: nope
<dragon-1> Was this a software that you acquired from MAC, or a Linux software resource?
<foot> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Bearcat> foot: got it
<lozzzi> is there any way to search files but only within a directory? I'm using <locate -d /home/etc nameoffile> but not working
<Bearcat> foot: su mythtv
<Kr4t05> I can mount an ISO disk image, right?
<robotgeek> Kr4t05: sure
<Hawkwind> lozzzi: Look into using find instead
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /full/path/to/foo.iso /mnt/some/mount/point/you/created
<robotgeek> Kr4t05: you might need a -loop or something
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: what about a .dmg?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Never dealt with a .dmg, but you could try it
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: You can mount an .img file the same
<Kr4t05> ok
<lozzzi> Hawkwind: do you mean <find /home/etc nameofArchive>?
<Bearcat> foot: you did the section where it told you to "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin right?
<xwolf--> please, i need some help here. i tried to resize my linux partition in partition magic (windows), but the program crashed and the partition is now corrupted. since grub was installed there, it gets an error and now i can`t load windows nor linux (only with livecd here)
<Hawkwind> lozzzi: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=383.0  Read that post on my forum.  Also, 'man find' for more details on how it works
<lozzzi> ok
<foot> Bearcat: I dont have that on the page I have been following  http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<Bearcat> foot: it's in Step two- install apache. Did you do that section
<wind> how do i put a total spending limit in institutions (for a cc) in kmymoney
<foot> yes, and it went smothly
<foot> Bearcat: yes, and it went smoothly
<Bearcat> so when you're in a web browser adn you type in "localhost" for an address what do you get?
<foot> Bearcat: did the password and everything
<Bearcat> foot: was the password that you entered for the mythtv user's connection to the database the same as the password you made for the user?
<Bearcat> foot: i know that's confusng
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20344
<foot> Bearcat: almost but not quite, I think
<foot> Bearcat: btw can I turn my sound back on?
<Bearcat> in the mythtv-setup when it is asking you for a password for the database, it means the password that you gave when you were setting up the database, not the one for the user
<Bearcat> foot: you still have sound, it's just not through the soudn server. You do not' want the sound server on anyway. Arts is a bad program that has been unmaintained for years.
<soulrider_> Hawkwind: linuxfordummies.org is your forum?
<foot> Bearcat: ok, so do the setup again
<xwolf--> please, i need some help here. i tried to resize my linux partition in partition magic (windows), but the program crashed and the partition is now corrupted. since grub was installed there, it gets an error and now i can`t load windows nor linux (only with livecd here). i need to resize the partition before reinstalling kubuntu dapper. i`m in the livecd now
<Bearcat> foot: yeah. Do you remember what the password was?
<soulrider_> xwolf--: you should try resotring the grub first
<soulrider_> thats what i would do
<soulrider_> and then see if you can boot
<soulrider_> can you see the partitions using hte liveCD?
<foot> Bearcat:  dont you???????  ;P}
<Bearcat> O.o
* Bearcat bats at foot
<Hawkwind> soulrider_: Yes it is
<foot> *ducks*
<xwolf--> soulrider_ i can mount the partition windows is on, but can`t mount the rest of the hard disk
<soulrider_> cool, im gonna reg :)
<foot> Bearcat: I do not however remember how to get to the setup.
<wind> i don't think i'm using this kmymoney thing right
<djk_> xwolf--: try fsck (read the manpage) to repair the grub/linux partition/s, repair grub if needed, resize partitions with gparted..
<Bearcat> foot: "mythtv-setup"
<Bearcat> foot: i think proudfoot is trying to show off to you :)
<soulrider_> i dont know much about partitons, but maybe it got fooked
<soulrider_> what -> I <- would try would be restoring the grub
<soulrider_> and if that doesnt work
<soulrider_> maybe try to copy the contents of hte linux partition from windows onto another drive
<foot> Bearcat: AHH pride.     I remember that but from lovely hermes or where?
<soulrider_> and reformat the partition
<xwolf--> yes. i want to restore it, but don`t know how
<Knightlust> question, the grub menu at bootup, is there someway i could make it graphical
<xwolf--> soulrider_ that`s exactly what i want to do
<soulrider_> there is a very good link in the forum
<soulrider_> i would say
<soulrider_> go to win
<soulrider_> and try to backup all the kubuntu drive files
<Knightlust> e.g. Fedora or Mandriva (which uses LiLo)
<xwolf--> i cant boot to win as grub is `corrupted`
<soulrider_> then try to restore grub
<djk_> Knightlust: by graphical you mean a shiny 4-color background?
<soulrider_> if it foesnt work, start over
<soulrider_> oh
<soulrider_> :/
<soulrider_> youre right...
<xwolf--> soulrider_ how do i override grub?
<soulrider_> let me get you the link
<Knightlust> no, not color, but kinda like a wallpaper
<djk_> xwolf--: did you even read what i said?
<Knightlust> i've been trying to emulate fedora
<xwolf--> soulrider_  delete it, whatever, just want it out, and get the windows bootloader working
<Knightlust> but failed, don't know how, I already consulted google and some forums
<djk_> Knightlust: that's pretty much what i meant..search for bootsplash /grubsplash
<foot> Bearcat: exit
<xwolf--> djk_: i did, but i think it wont work because partition magic were to merge the partitions, then resize the big one, before it crashed
<Knightlust> hmmm, ok
<djk_> Knightlust: btw, 14 colours, typo ^^
<djk_> xwolf--: let's see, you ask for help, you get help, you don't try, you don't think it will work, .....
<soulrider_> i think that you wont be able to get into win unless you restore it
<soulrider_> but i may be wrong
<soulrider_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xwolf--> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# fsck /dev/hda5
<xwolf--> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<xwolf--> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<xwolf--> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/hda5
<soulrider_> follow the first link
<fidel> argghh...so i made an iso of a video dvd using mkisofs, then tried to burn in w/ k3b. it works in my desktop, it works in my laptop, but it won't work in my dvd player. any ideas? the files are vobs
<djk_> Knightlust: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/
<Knightlust> hey, hey, thanks djk_
<djk_> Knightlust: you're welcome
<Knightlust> my thanks djk_, very helpful
<xwolf--> soulrider_: i was reading that before i came here. i'm sorry but i couldnt find what i need there
<fidel> if it matters, i'm currently using vobcopy to make a copy on my hdd and then try k3b again.
<foot> Bearcat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20345
<djk_> xwolf--: fsck doesn't fix ntfs. fsck is for unix filesystems
<xwolf--> "partition magic were to merge the partitions, then resize the big one. between these two events, it crashed"
<xwolf--> i'll put this hard disk as a slave in another computer and see what i can save
<djk_> idiot..
<Hawkwind> djk_: Hah
<fidel> so I'm SOL on a little help w/ the dvd thing?
<fidel> and yes, I read the forums. still doesn't seem to want to work.
<djk_> Hawkwind: honestly, what did he come here for? If he wanted to repair the ntfs, he'd have had to use chkdsk
<Hawkwind> djk_: Not sure myself.  I don't do anything Windows related, so I wasn't about to get into that conversation :)
<djk_> Hawkwind: If he had read the fsck manpage, he'd have had at least a chance...
<djk_> fidel: i haven't authored a video-dvd yet, did you double-check if you used the correct settings in mkisofs +k3b ?
<fidel> took it right out of the forums
<djk_> fidel: finalized it?
<fidel> yep
<djk_> dvdplayer should support it?
<wind> it seems that kmymoney2 is a bit easier to use then gnucash, thanks though Hawkwind
<fidel> it runs the original dvd
<fidel> which is what i copied using mkisofs
<Agios> k9copy, dvdshrink?
<Agios> why reinvent the wheel
<ShadowMan> anyone here can help me
<ShadowMan> i am a completly newbie
<fidel> cuz i don't have a repos with k9copy
<djk_> fidel: well, my dvdplayer doesn't like some dvd-media..
<Healot> !ask > ShadowMan
<fidel> dvd-r?
<djk_> fidel: yes
<ShadowMan> i want to run a bashscript to convert redhat cds into a single dvd
<dragon-1> Hello, Is anyone hear know how to disable the "tap to click" feature on PC Laptop touchpads, running Linux.  If it matters I am running a Compaq Presario.
<Dark_Oppressor> is there a program to run that will help me to configure xorg.conf properly?
<ShadowMan> i have found the bashscript called makedvd.sh
<ShadowMan> but i dont kno whow to use it
<wind> how do i force close something?
<Healot> Dark_Oppressor, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<djk_> wind: kill <PID> in a terminal
<wind> pid?
<djk_> the process number..
<Healot> the output you get from "ps"
<Bearcat> ok, folks foot and i need a little help. Has anyone in here ever setup mythtv on kubuntu?
<wind> um
<ShadowMan> noone has the answer to my question :(
<wind> what if it's a program?
<Agios> killall -9 <program>
<Dark_Oppressor> Healot: thanks
<Healot> ShadowMan, technically, we don't support such script, or we may not have knowledge about such script...
<wind> thankie
<foot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20347
<ShadowMan> but you know how to run ANY .sh scriipt ?
<Healot> YES, ShadowMan
<Healot> sh filename.sh
<ShadowMan> can i have  alist of commands fo rthat :P
<ShadowMan> that will directly RUN ? or some precompilation stuffs
<Healot> it's script, no compilation needed
<ShadowMan> ohhhh
<ShadowMan> k, thanks :)
<Healot> it's interpreted by the shell
<ShadowMan> nice
<ShadowMan> going back to linux and trying it :P
<ShadowMan> ill brb if i cant seem to solve it :P
<ShadowMan> seems simple
<ShadowMan> thanks bro
<chanson> hello everyone .. how to find more channels ?
<Hawkwind> chanson: /msg chanserv list *search-term-here*
<Bearcat> when doign a mythtv-set up, foot sees "Database not open while trying to load setting: Language
<Bearcat>  2006-08-11 21:27:22.100 Unable to connect to database!
<Bearcat>  2006-08-11 21:27:22.101 Driver error was [1/1045] :"
<Hawkwind> chanson: If you're using Xchat, then Windows -> Channel List
<Hawkwind> chanson: Or you can also just type: /list   but that's pretty nasty as it puts it into your IRC client directly
<djk_> chanson: F5 in konversation
<chanson> thanks !!!
<beeli> hey!
<chanson> i'm using Xwindow
<earthsound> i am installing kubuntu on a new HD and I'd like to create an NTFS partition, but it isn't an option in the partition utility. is there a utility on the alternate install CD that can do this?
<chanson> is it can be use at Commandline Mode ?
<maltaethiron> guys, if i search in synaptic, should i be able to find .mpg, .wmv, and .avi plugins for kaffeine?
<Healot> earthsound, the partitioner doesn't support creating NTFS partition, try fdisk instead, man fdisk for more options
<farous> maltaethiron: nope.
<farous> !restricted formats > maltaethiron
<farous> read ubotu pm maltaethiron
<farous> will tell you how to play those formats
<maltaethiron> ty farous
<Healot> the partitioner on the alternate CD can resize/delete ntfs partitions though, earthsound
<farous> :)
<earthsound> Healot: man isn't in the alt. install CD :(
<wind> would it be wise to put my online banking info into kmymoney
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> use the online man, it's like everywhere on the net, try the one on Debian's site
<earthsound> Healot: ah, perhaps I'll format it in winblows and then resize during the install...
<wind> ?
<djk_> earthsound: gparted can create NTFS..
<Healot> it's Windows for Bill's sake
<earthsound> which partition utility comes with the alt. install CD?
<Healot> parted, yes and fdisk too...
<farous> wind: i never put import infor on any pc
<Hawkwind> wind: All depends on how secure your system is or how safe you feel the info is on your system
<wind> k
<djk_> earthsound: why would you have to resize after you created the ntfs? why not create it at the size you want right away and leave the rest alone?
<wind> nevermind then
<earthsound> djk_: good point
<Healot> but the install CD doesn;t have parted... maybe you can get parted bootable CD from parted's sourceforge site
<Nimwei> Is there a package available I can get to install a kubuntu theme? My KDM install didn't include any.
<wind> anyway i think i got it all setup
<wind> <3
<nabz> hey. whats the move command on terminal?
<djk_> gparted has a Live-CD
<Nimwei> nabz - mv
<djk_> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<earthsound> yes, the install cd does have parted...I've never used it, but it doesn't appear to hard to understand
<nabz> ty
<Bearcat> foot: mysql --user=root --password
<foot> foot: mysql --user=root --password
<earthsound> parted version 1.6.25.1 is on the alt. install CD
<earthsound> bbiab
<Bearcat> foot: then type in lovey's assword
<Bearcat> foot: er...password, not assword. If lovey has an "assword" i don't wnat to know.
<djk_> parted doesn't support anything..why is it being used?
<Sir_Brizz> what does the standard Live CD have on it? qparted?
<beeli> Hey!
<beeli> You are sink!
<Healot> Fur Kubuntu, it's qtparted
<beeli> I feel goood for you, this site is really rapid!
<earthsound> djk_: you are right...it doesn't seem to like the unformated 250GB SATA HD :(
<Healot> Fur ubuntu it's Gparted
<beeli> i mean channel
<Sir_Brizz> thx Healot
<nabz> hey, i got gimp installed but i cant find it under the graphics bit on the menu :S any ideas?
<earthsound> Healot: but I have the kubuntu install CD
<earthsound> and gparted isn't on it
<Sir_Brizz> qtparted
<wind> if i put something in tmp how long does it take to delete itself
<wind> or do i have to delete it myself?
<Healot> yes, the desktop installer, or the alternate installed, btw, qtparted should be in it, earthsound
<Healot> wind, everytime you restart the PC, /tmp will be cleared automagically
<djk_> Healot: why does kubuntu use qtparted, it's crap compared to gparted
<earthsound> Healot: there are no programs beginning with q on the alternate install CD (v 6.06.1)
<Healot> it's the same thing with different UI toolkit, duh
<wind> k coo
<Healot> the mother back-end is parted << the same thing
<djk_> Healot: qtparted hasn't been developed in almost 2 years.
<djk_> Healot: why's the feature list on the gnu parted site then completely different compared to gparted?
<djk_> Healot: and the gnu parted site has just been updated recently..
<Healot> ask the qtparted coders?
<tk> anyone familiar with Amarok and using scripts with it?
<djk_> Healot: btw, parted isn't the backend
<Healot> it is the backend
<Healot> hence, (qt)/(g)parted
<djk_> that's just the name
<earthsound> gonna fire up knoppix and see what havoc I can wreak
<djk_> the backend is the actual fs-progs, ie e2fsprogs
<earthsound> I think I have an old knoppix 4.02 around somewhere...
<pappua> need help with ubunti sound
<crimsun> pappua: what sort of help?
<pappua> i am running into this issue flash is not able to output any sound.  please advise
<farous> pappua: are you running another program that is using your sound card
<earthsound> Healot: the kubuntu alt install CD doesn't have qtparted, but knoppix does :D
<pappua> not at the same time
<farous> pappua: running form ? which browser
<djk_> btw, does 6.06 support reiser4?
<pappua> firefox 1.5.0.6
<farous> pappua: close firefox
<Bearcat> djk_: is it stable enough to use?
<crimsun> pappua: purportedly installing esound-clients is sufficient
<farous> then close all programs using the sound card
<djk_> Bearcat: afaik, yes
<earthsound> 5GB should be enough for a root partition for kubuntu, yes?
<nabz> yeh
<Bearcat> djk_: is performance better over 3?
<nabz> i only got 4gb =] 
<pappua> ok installing
<farous> crimsun: i thought the only way around it is through the wrapper alsa-oss
<crimsun> farous: no, that's the way that I recommend doing it, but there are a few ways
<pappua> is there any thing i should do after installing esound-clients
<djk_> Bearcat: according to what I've read it's okay
<crimsun> pappua: restart Firefox and test a Flash applet
<farous> crimsun: ok thanx :)
<pappua> not helping
<pappua> i tried to open the cd( cd has software which requires flash) that is not working
<pappua> read me says that the SW requires Flash 6.0.29.0
<farous> pappua: do you have flash installed
<farous> it is not installed by default
<pappua> yes I have flash installed
<pappua> i downloaded from the website and I had installed in .mozilla/plugins directory
<pappua> i can see the video but no sound
<farous> pappua: lsof /dev/dsp
<pappua> lsof /dev/dsp o/p is nothing
<pappua> no putput on running lsof /dev/dsp
<farous> pappua: did you close all firefox instances after installing the package crimsun told you about
<pappua> yes I closed all fire fox instances.  i will do it again to confirm
<farous> pappua: if nothing using your sound i do not know why flash won't work
<farous> pappua: lsof /dev/snd/
<earthsound> I partitioned the new SATA HD w/ qpparted. during the installation of kubuntu, I wanted to change the mount points of each partition, but it failed
<pappua> yes i closed firefox again and it is not working still  lsof /dev/snd/ output is nothing
<farous> pappua: you can test sound with flash on a net site just to make sure
<farous> it might b that what you view is just not comp
<earthsound> nm...there must be a bug in this text mode partition utility. it said that it failed, but it changed the mount points anyway :|
<pappua> flash on the net works
<farous> ah ok
<farous> so it might be a new flash that you need. flash for linux is a little bit old
<pappua> flash i have is Shockwave Flash 7.0 r63
<djk_> iirc the latest macromedia flash is 9..and macromedia-linux-flash is 7
<pappua> about:plugins confirmed this
<earthsound> apparently the installer is in a loop, if I try to select "Install the base system" it takes me to "Partition disks"
<pappua> i know for sure there is no issue with CD because it works great on WINDOZE
<farous> pappua: ran out of ideas. perhaps others can help
<nalpha> guys can i talk with other user in my network with microphone? what software i should use???
<earthsound> when I try to select either undo changes to partitions or finish partitioning... it just refreshes the screen
<farous> nalpha: skype is quite good
<djk_> farous: skype is crap
<farous> djk_: what are the alter?
<djk_> farous: skype support for linux is the worst i've seen so far
<pappua> ok thanks for helping.  is there any one else who can help
<farous> djk_: the beta ver support alsa
<pappua>  the beta ver support alsa.  I am not sure what it means
<farous> djk_: yet again what are the alt. :)
<farous> pappua: that you can run other programs that use the sound card without a prob
<pappua> yes i can but with one problem.  let us say real player for the first time outpus no sound.  close it and open works great
<nalpha> how to install it??? (skype)
<farous> !skype > nalpha
<pappua> any ideas
<djk_> farous: for a lan i'd probably use teamspeak..for other uses i'd have to search a bit, there are better oss alternatives
<farous> pappua: try asking in ubuntu channel
<farous> djk_: i found qnext which is java based
<farous> yet not a lot are willing to try it
<farous> it support audio video. and is platform independent
<pappua> ok thanks
<farous> again lot of window users are just more comf with skype :(
<Bearcat> does anyone happen to know if i can call someone on skype with an opensip client?
<Bearcat> i realise skype is a proprietary sip
<farous> djk_: i think our diff in view is cause you are most prob admin and i am just a regular user :)
<djk_> farous: i'm not an admin. http://www.openwengo.org/ is a better alternative
<farous> djk_: thanx will have a look at it :)
<djk_> farous: you're welcome
<farous> djk_: this is open source right. for i went to a page similar name but was closed source
<farous> yah will def switch am always for opensource thanx again
<djk_> yea openwengo is oss. :)
<bioticpro> is the new 6.06 installer cd udated with kde 3.5.3?
<bioticpro> updated
<foot> Bearcat: thank for the help tonight. I will talk to you tomorrow night, if your on. I am going to bed
<Dark_Oppressor> ive got twinview setup, but now the panel in KDE only hides when i place the cursor on the sides of the screen, as opposed to hiding whenever the cursor is taken off the panel
<Dark_Oppressor> is there a way to fix this?
<Cornellius> #kubuntu
<Cornellius> err
<Cornellius> Wrong window
<tk> anyone familiar with Amarok and using scripts with it? Ii cant get the Simple XOSD to work for some reason despite loading what I thought it needed Python wise
<c0rrupt> heello.. i think i broke my nvidia drivers need some help
<c0rrupt> when i try to start normally..
<c0rrupt> the x server wont start
<c0rrupt> so i start in safe mode.. and when i try to startx its saying wrong version of the nvidia kernel module
<c0rrupt> so basically i want to completly remove all traces of the module
<c0rrupt> and reinstall
<c0rrupt> but i dont know how
<c0rrupt> /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko is loaded i believe
<c0rrupt> and /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko and some others
<gekko`> c0rrupt: did you install the nvidia drivers through apt-get?
<c0rrupt> um
<c0rrupt> i sorta did
<c0rrupt> ok the first thing i did
<c0rrupt> was install it from the nvidia .run file
<c0rrupt> and it seemed to work perfectly
<c0rrupt> but i rebooted, and it wouldnt boot normally
<bioticpro> Hello, I am tryin to use a crt TV as a monitor temporarily, what are the best kde font settings and xorg settings for this?
<c0rrupt> so i tried to install it with apt-get install nvidia-glx and stuff
<gekko`> c0rrupt: there's a nvidia package in the ubuntu repository which should be prefered
<c0rrupt> which is what im on now
<c0rrupt> ya
<c0rrupt> so my question is
<c0rrupt> can i remove the module that..
<c0rrupt> the .run installed
<c0rrupt> b/c i dont see a way of uninstalling it
<randres1982> nadie habla spnanish
<farous> c0rrupt: normally there will be an uninstall script
<c0rrupt> i guess this isnt normal then huh?
<farous> c0rrupt: but if there is not you have to remove them man
<gekko`> randres1982: #ubuntu-es
<c0rrupt> ya.. whats t3h command
<farous> c0rrupt: that is what you pay when you do nto use deb
<randres1982> alguien me puede colaborar con configuracion de kubuntu
<farous> c0rrupt: and by normally i ment you have to search for it
<c0rrupt> just delete the modules?
<c0rrupt> like /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko is loaded i believe
<farous> c0rrupt: search first for the modules package you installed for nividia
<c0rrupt> ..?
<farous> c0rrupt: remove it and use an open source driver
<c0rrupt> oh
<farous> then you can remove man
<c0rrupt> er.
<c0rrupt> lost me
<randres1982> good nihg
<randres1982> bye
<farous> c0rrupt: if you removed manually files the apt have installed you risk corrupting your package manager
<c0rrupt> so
<c0rrupt> apt-get remove nividia-glx
<randres1982> not ingles
<c0rrupt> nvidia*
<c0rrupt> alright..
<c0rrupt> thats removed
<c0rrupt> what else o.0
<farous> search for the modules you suspect the script installed
<c0rrupt> how do i remove them
<c0rrupt> with modprobe?
<farous> and hope for the best for it might have diverted some packages
<c0rrupt> modprobe yes or n
<c0rrupt> o
<farous> c0rrupt: you got the idea remove and reinstall. sorry got to go have bad cold here
<c0rrupt> modprobE!?
<farous> c0rrupt: you have to phyically remove the files for they might be loaded later
<c0rrupt> k thanks
<c0rrupt> get betta s00n
<bioticpro> night
<farous> night here too
<patrick_> Hey is there a big performance advatage of switchting to x86_64 if you have a 64-bit processor.
<patrick_> I just installed the i686 because i thought it was easier to find packages
<patrick_> #linux
<superman007> Can anyone help with my wireless? I cant seem to get it to work
<superman007> 0000:06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<link_36p> Hey is there a big performance advatage of switchting to x86_64 if you have a 64-bit processor.
<superman007> thats what I get rrom lspci
<superman007> from*
<superman007> link_36p, I'm sure its not too big, if any
<link_36p> oh
<tk> link_36p: I didnt notice a big difference... but others say they do
<tk> i went back to 32bit for the ease of using flash and other non 64bit software
* maltaethiron is away: Away at the moment
<zered> Hi everybody
<zered> I've just changed my mandriva for a kubuntu. I guess my problems came from my home rights
<zered> I have no formatted my /home
<zered> do you think it's the beginning of the solution ?
<SpAwN> has anyone used truecrypt?...im trying to find out if i can take a partion im not curently using(its like 5 gigs) and somehow make it all encrytped and if i add files to it..they to will be encrytped...
<bigbill52a> i have used true crypt in windows...
<superman007> How come there are only 2.4 kernels in my repos?
<superman007> nvm I see
<rikioh> i cant figure out why but nothing will save to my pc from the internet
<rikioh> it says it downloads and stores
<rikioh> but its not there
<rikioh> and ive even tried downloading and using the open option isntead of save and when its done it dont open
<Bbetto> Hi
<Bbetto> how can i view the cd icon in the desk?
<Philip5> Bbetto: yes
<wweasel> Hello. I'm here not regarding KDE persay, but a KDE App, and the people in #ubuntu told me it's more likely someone here could help. I use regular Ubuntu with KMess for MSN and Swiftfox as a browser.  Swiftfox is set to my default browser, but KMess still launches Firefox. Help appreciated.
<Philip5> it will autoshow when a cd is mounted
<Bbetto> i put a cd inside the pc, buy i can't see the icon in the desk
<Bbetto> why?
<bioticpro> how do I play video files (avi) over samba share?  (video is one windows machine, want to play it with  kaffeine)
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Healot> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wweasel> Does anyone here know how KMess decides what browser to launch
<bioticpro> I have all the codecs, and I have samba installed, as well as samba-xine
<bioticpro> Healot: I get the following errors from kaffeine:
<bioticpro> Healot: No plugin found to handle this resource
<Healot> configured the samba share yet?
<bioticpro> Healot: yes, I can see the movies, but the don't play
<bioticpro> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<Healot> btw media format?
<bioticpro> xine: found input plugin : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient
<bioticpro> Healot: the movie is *.avi
<glen_> bioticpro: try kmplayer maybe?
<Healot> what's the codec used?
<Healot> OpenAVI can use any codecs nowadays
<bioticpro> Healot: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin
<Healot> ms-avi?
<Healot> wmv/asf avi maybe
<bioticpro> I get same errors playing mpgs
<intelikey> without alsatools how would one save sound settings ?
<bioticpro> these videos play fine if I copy them over to my linux HD
<bioticpro> intelikey: kamix
<intelikey> without alsatools how would one save sound settings ?
<intelikey> i think kmix uses alsactl  no?
<bioticpro> intelikey: kamix, not kmix
<intelikey> E: Couldn't find package kamix
<bioticpro> hmm, maybe in universe/multiverse?
<intelikey> maybe not
<intelikey> !info kamix
<ubotu> Package kamix does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> !info kamix breezy
<ubotu> Package kamix does not exist in breezy
<bioticpro> hmmm, well, thats lame
<bioticpro> Im using PCLinuxOS at the moment :)
<intelikey> !info kamix edgy
<ubotu> Package kamix does not exist in edgy
<bioticpro> figured ubnut would have to have it
<bioticpro> !info aumix dapper
<ubotu> aumix: Simple text-based mixer control program. In repository universe, is extra. Version 2.8-17 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Jack1> does anyone know sth about sunychronization works with sony ericsson k800 and kontact?
<intelikey> i have aumix installed, and use it.  but it doesn't store the settings.
<bioticpro> intelikey: my bad, kamix is great... guess ya gotta settle for kmix
<bioticpro> can someone please help with playing avi video from a samba share?
<Philip5> bioticpro: add the extra codecs to xine
<link_36p> where are kernel headers kept in ubuntu?
<Philip5> but you can't play wmv3 files yet... as far as i know
<bioticpro> Philip5: I have the right codecs, the movie plays fine if I play it from linux HD, doesn't play from samba location though
<Philip5> link_36p: you fetch the headers with apt
<Philip5> bioticpro: try to open it from location
<Philip5> haven't tried it... maybe it need some streaming and that depends on the media format
<TheGateKeeper> link_36p: are you after build-essential ?
<link_36p> No im installing vmware player
<link_36p> and it says it needs to compile a kernel module and wants to know where the header directory is.
<bioticpro> how do you mount a samba share locally?
<intelikey> install   linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686
<link_36p> Whats the difference between i386 and i686?
<Healot> i686 kernels are optimized for Pentium 3 and above (the 80686s)
<link_36p> so it doesnt matter if you have AMD?
<Healot> i386 is compiled to run on any 80386 processor... 386 until the recent duel-core CPUs
<Healot> the question is does it matter to your needs
<link_36p> oh
<Healot> if you are thinking of optimized kernel, you should use the appropriate kernel, not the generic i386 kernel
<Healot> of course there are slight performance in using optimized kernels
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<Silence79> thats bettter
<Healot> I wanna push around, and I will, and I will, I wanna take you for granted..
<Silence79> just another spoke in the wheel
<klerfayt> Healot: I don't notice performance drop then using i386 kernel instead of i686 on pentium m
<Bbetto> Hi do you know a program to ripe cd's?
<Healot> bcause P m has speedstep enabled by default... and yeah i686 kernel have speedstep, thus it slows down the cpu speed accordingly -
<intelikey> ripperx - a GTK-based audio CD ripper/encoder
<Bbetto> another one?
<Silence79> so what advantages do i get by running linux?
<Silence79> I'm a newb
<adnan> many
<Healot> Silence79, what kind of advantages that you want?
<intelikey> grabcd-rip - rip and encode audio CDs - ripper
<intelikey> grip - GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder
<Silence79> just wondering what I can do with linux....for instance can I get better performance outta my PC?
<Silence79> if so how?
<Bbetto> thanks, what is the best in kde?
<adnan> security, stability, easy of use, free... what kind of performance?
<intelikey> crip - terminal-based ripper/encoder/tagger tool
<aliasfred> Silence79: this question is not really answerable, you may want to simply try it, there are livecd to make it easy to try
<aliasfred> not answerable as it is not specific enougth
<Silence79> I'm using the kumuntu free live cd
<Bbetto> crip? but isn't graphic
<Silence79> and I realize it is a very generalized question
<intelikey> Bbetto two things;  1. best is subjective, it's based solely on opinion and not on fact.    2, apt-cache search/show  has more information about packages than you ever want to know.
<adnan> bye
<aliasfred> Bbetto: k3b does it i think
<Bbetto> in the kubuntu-es chanel all are sleep, alguien habla espaol aqui?
<[nige] > hi all
<kosh> Bbetto: sorry I don't speak spanish
<Healot> Bbetto, listen to mamito, hablen ingles :)
<[nige] > Hi all
<[nige] > I am having a problem with my ati card and dual monitors
<[nige] > :(
<[nige] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kosh> hello
<kosh> I have two ati cards and 4 monitors but I don't use the binary ati driver
<Healot> I have one ATi card but now I found out ATi no longer exist :)
<intelikey> hmmmm did you know that you can't cat a file in irc that only has one line.....
<Healot> I can dog a file instead :0
<kosh> I don't think I have ever tried to cat a file in irc
<kosh> I use a terminal program for that not irc :)
<intelikey> /exec cat blah
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/sh\n\napt-cache show $* \n' > S ;chmod 755 S
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/sh\n\napt-cache search $* \n' > Q ;chmod 755 Q
<intelikey> /exec -o cat blah   ^ outputs to the channel
<kosh> I still don't see why I would want to do that
<intelikey> you wouldn't     that's simple enough
<intelikey> kill -9 -1      kills every thing that can be killed    but you wouldn't want to do that either.    i guess that means that that function is obsoleet and should be removed....
<intelikey> or maybe not....
<_rince_> mrgn
<intelikey> tra bon chance
<kosh> kill -9 -1 is for when you are on a shared server and one of your processes has just gone nuts and you need to kill it now and hte system is so lagged that getting the pid will take too long since the admin will have executed you long before that point :)
<intelikey> kosh no that's what killall   is for
<Healot> killall! kill all!
<aliasfred> be carefull in thinking you are smarter that unix designer :)
<kosh> killall takes a pid or name as an argument
<klerfayt> Healot: where did you get that info? pentium m freq. scaling works with i383kernel also
<intelikey> killall blah    kills blah + all blah's children    genicide for the process tree.
<kosh> kill -9 -1   works if you don't know the name of the process which just went nuts but you know that you own it
<kosh> I remember that was used a few times by students on the shared cs unix servers
<kosh> it would kill the compile no matter what it was that was causing the problem
<intelikey> oh you mean without root perms    yeah it don't do much there really.
<kosh> root woudl not run that command
<kosh> a user would run it
* Hotwire wonders why amarok in deb tells me correct id3 tags, but ubuntu seems to randomly guess from my whole collection 
<kosh> it makes some sense for a user
<intelikey> root would run it   or a veriant called killall5  which only omits $PID & $PPID
<intelikey> does every time you shut down in fact
<aliasfred> in anycase to remove it require authorization on the kernel, and im convinced none of the kernel dev will accept those arguements :)
<kosh> root has not reason to run it, if the box is that hosed you better reboot it
<kosh> since you will be killing critical processes even if they are not your parent
<intelikey> kosh  this is not M$ reboot.   sorry
<aliasfred> hehe you guys are amazing :)
<intelikey> critical ?    like ?
<kosh> intelikey: if you have killed init, the logd and all the other stuff you might as well have rebooted given how much time it will take to try and get the services back up and running again
<intelikey> init can not be killed.    if you don't even know that.  this discussion is over.
<thomas__> my gcc-compiler seems not to work. anyways the ./configure says "checking if c-compiler (gcc ) works ...... no". I have tried removing the gcc and installing again. what can be wrong? where to look?
<kosh> you can kill it but it will try to auto restart
<intelikey> init can not be killed.    if you don't even know that.  this discussion is over.
<aliasfred> thomas__: do 'gcc --version' in a terminal and see the reply
<thomas__> it says "gcc (GCC) 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)" along with some copyright-things
<thomas__> looks right to me
<aliasfred> thomas__: ok so you got gcc installed and 'findable', now you have to find out why the ./configure fails to find it
<intelikey> kosh   just for your pece of mind.   if at any time init is killed, kernel panic     no if's and's or but's about it.
<aliasfred> but it is pretty weird
<aliasfred> configure and gcc version were launched under the same user ?
<aliasfred> maybe a diff in the PATH conf
<thomas__> yes
<thomas__> I just tried compiling a hello-world program. says it can't find stdio.h - something's pretty wrong!
<aliasfred> oh maybe you simple dont have the libc header
<thomas__> it doesn't seem as the configure is flawed in any way (btw, it's php5)
<aliasfred> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aliasfred> look at that
<aliasfred> if after that helloworld fails to compile, there is an issue :)
<thomas__> I'll check it out, thanks :)
<elvstone> hello.
<elvstone> the link at http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php to http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/ar01s01.html is a 404..
<elvstone> who do i bug about it?
<elvstone> also; is there any kubuntu specific release notes for 6.06.1?
<aliasfred> see #kubuntu-devel
<intelikey> maybe someone in #ubuntu  about the 404
<elvstone> alright.
<glen_> hi - where should xine-lib be installed for use by amarok?
<intelikey> !info xine-lib
<ubotu> Package xine-lib does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> hmmm
<intelikey> glen_ where got you that ?
<Healot> it's libxine
<intelikey> !info libxine
<ubotu> Package libxine does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> ?
<glen_> intelikey: well, the folder's xine-lib
<tk> !info amarok-xine-lib
<ubotu> Package amarok-xine-lib does not exist in dapper
<jarska> I have a problem with Installing java, Im a beginner so could u help me a bit?
<tk> its something like that in adept
<fdoving> !java > jarska
<tk> i just rebooted to windows for some stuff, otherwise I'd tellya exactly
<glen_> tk: the repo version won't play flac
<Healot> !find libxine
<ubotu> Found: libxinerama-dev, libxinerama1, libxinerama1-dbg, libxine-extracodecs, libxine1c2 (and 2 others)
<intelikey> amarok-xine - xine engine for the amaroK audio player
<intelikey> that ^  ?
<Hobbsee> you usually want libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> glen_: ^
<Hobbsee> ohh...that..
<intelikey> i'm not sure what glen_ has got or what glen_ is trying to do with it....
<glen_> intelikey: won't play flac -:( i'm trying to install a patched xine-lib
<thomas__> aliasfred:  thanks for the help, it seems I was missing the build-essential package
<aliasfred> thomas__: cool :)
<thomas__> but a very nice site to refer to. very easily understandable for beginners :)
<tk> glen_: ohh if you are going for flac, yah it doesnt, the latest version of amarok does I believe though
* Hobbsee expects to see amarok 1.4.2 for kubuntu in a few days.
<Hobbsee> for edgy, at least
<glen_> tk: which version?
<Hobbsee> glen_: 1.4.2beta1
<tk> glen_: let me reboot and see, I'm done with what I needed win for
<glen_> i have 1.4.1
<intelikey> _root you faker.  you're not root
<jarska> Hey all! What have i done wrong while installing sun java, when it says that "Please free up the required disc space and try again."
<_root> hello
<Shan_> better?
<intelikey> :)
<Shan_> i had to boot in the recovery mode
<Shan_> so I am root right now
<Shan_> lol
<Shan_> can someone tell me how i can add repositories to adept?
<intelikey> oh then you are root....    don't irc as root if there is any way to keep form it.
<Healot> can I run xchat by being Administrator hohoho?
<BoSJo> Hi all. fairly new linux user tryuing to settle down with a distro, but wonders what the diffs. are on Ubuntu and Kubuntu? any good links to describe this?
<intelikey> Shan_ copy that to /etc/apt  and get out of root before some script kiddy sees you.
<Shan_> i know... but i havent used Kubuntu in ages and it wont boot normally
<Shan_> lemme try again
<Shan_> thanx mate
<aliasfred> BoSJo: ubuntu run gnome desktop by default, while kubuntu run kde-desktop by default
<intelikey> np
<aliasfred> BoSJo: it is very simply to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu, or viceversa, once you installed one
<BoSJo> aliasfred: is that basically all the diffs. to it?
<aliasfred> simple=simple
<aliasfred> yes
<Shan_> damn.. where does the file get saved?
<harmental> hi...does anybody know wich repo should be added in kubuntu to keep R up to date?
<intelikey> kde-desktop ?    kde==kay desktop enviornment        so  kde-desktop == kay desktop enviroment desktop  ???
<BoSJo> aliasfred: Ok thanks. ill go for Kubuntu as a start.
<Shan_> done
<Shan_> brb
<aliasfred> harmental: the ones by default are the one for that
<jarska> hei, what should i do if konsole reports a problem like "please free up disc space and try again." while installing java?
<aliasfred> jarska: you should add space or free space :)
<Healot> free some space?
<jarska> how to?
<aliasfred> aka delete unnecessary files
<jarska> I have free disc space
<tk> i guess it doesnt play flac for me
<aliasfred> or install on a larger partition
<aliasfred> jarska: how much ?
<jarska> i have just installed linux
<tk> ahh wait, im not on the beta verison
<intelikey> jarska probably install it as root
<jarska> i do
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<harmental> aliasfred:  they are not updated
<BoSJo> What is the default version number for Evolution in Ubuntu? (Dont wanne compile from cvs yet), and does it run just as well in Kubuntu (KDE)?
<aliasfred> harmental: ?
<glen_> tk: how should xine-lib (patched) be configured so that amarok will use it?
<aliasfred> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<tk> glen: I thought I had it working, but I guess I dont, so I dunno
<aliasfred> BoSJo: i dunno about it running on kde, it will run but the 'aspect' of it is unknown to me
<glen_> tk: ./configure --prefix=?
<BoSJo> aliasfred: thanks, now i also know the Boot in here :-)
<niels> lo everybody
<tk> i only have a 1 CD that I ripped with FLAC to see the  difference, and i cant play, my guess would be to reconfig amarok with a path to the newer xine
<aliasfred> BoSJo: :)
<harmental> aliasfred: the R version in the repos are2.2.1 from december 2005...the latest version of R is 2.3.1 from july 2006...
<niels> can sb tell me which version of the kubuntu kernel they use? cos i first had 2.6.15-23 and it updated to 2.6.15-26 but that doesn't work... it blocks while loading...
<glen_> tk: thanks for your suggestion
<niels> does sb else has that same problem
<tk> niels: I use -26,....
<aliasfred> harmental: ah ok you have a software called R and the version packaged for ubuntu it not the last one
<niels> tk have you got problems with that?
<aliasfred> harmental: ok in this case you likely have to compile it yourself
<tk> niels: nah works great
<intelikey> niels rebuild the initramfs for the new version
<tk> tk@electron:~$ uname -a
<tk> Linux electron 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<niels> i have that same version
<niels> tk, do you have experience with updating kernels and deleting kernels and thing like that?
<tk> niels
<harmental> aliasfred: thats it...but actually my problem is that im quite a newbie...so i have the repo address: http://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/ but i dont know which lines should i add to my sources.list...
<niels> yes?
<tk> niels: I 've dont it by hand before... but I just did a full upgrade from Adept
<tk> sorry, tapped enter on accident
<niels> np:)
<intelikey> sudo initramfs -o /boot/initramfs.img-2.6.15-26-386 2.6.15-26-386  (assumes 386 kernel)
<intelikey> and make sure that grub points to the new one.
<niels> k just forget that about the kernels but tk, can you help me another time(now i have problems with my music)
<tk> lol
<aliasfred> harmental: oh good it is already packaged
<tk> niels: whats your music problem?
<tk> ohh crap, glen_ my music might work, I forgot to remount my USB drive
<Shan_> ahh
<Shan_> better
<harmental> aliasfred: yep...but not updated in ubuntu original repos
<Shan_> intelikey: so now what
<Shan_> lol
<intelikey> now what?  which what?
<Shan_> i copied the file
<intelikey> oh sudo apt-get update       close adept first.
<aliasfred> harmental: so yes it is possible to add that directly in sources.list but i dunno the exact format
<niels> tk, when I want to play some music (located on my hd so that isn't the problem) it just doesn't play
<intelikey> Shan_ when that finishes  you're set.
<niels> amarok opens and when I push play then another time it doesn't play at all:(
<harmental> i dont quite understand the use of deb, main, stable....and all those prefixes...
<harmental> anybody?
<aliasfred> harmental: your next step is to ask 'i have an url of a apt repository and i would like to add it in the sources.list, what is the format of the line to add'
<kraut> moin
<jarska> how can i manage where to install a program?
<intelikey> harmental and the answer will be something like "deb http://<your.url> dapper <title of the repo> "
<harmental> intelikey: title of my repo??
<intelikey> harmental yep
<tk> niels: have you installed any codecs since you setup kubuntu?
<intelikey> harmental like  main    universe   backports   ...
<tk> hmm why wont my ntfs mount now....
<intelikey> jarska ???   "<jarska> how can i manage where to install a program?"  what you talking about willis ?
<harmental> intelikey: where do i find that?
<aliasfred> harmental: it is the url you shown me
<intelikey> harmental what's the url ?
<niels> jes i did tk but i think that doesn't work
<niels> can you tell me what codecs especially i have to install
<tk> niels: what did you installed?
<niels> (with adept, or synaptic, or konsole,...
<jarska> intelikey , I have no idea how to add programs or do anything. :D
<niels> i installed in konsolesudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> jarska ^   read that
<jarska> intelikey , ok ill try ^^
<tk> niels: the package you need is from universe/multiverse
<tk> niels: i msg'd you a link that explains what you need to do
<niels> k
<niels> but i think i have the link...
<niels> when i try to download those packages (ugly-multiverse and bad-multiverse i think) they say that it isn't available
<niels> neither in konsole, neither in adept
<harmental> intelikey: maybe this will help....this is what iv efound in a release file:
<TheGateKeeper> niels: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<harmental> Label: CTS's R backport for Ubuntu/dapper
<jarska> intelikey , what if the programlist doesn't include programs that im looking for?
<harmental> Suite: stable
<harmental> Codename: dapper
<harmental> Version: 6.06
<harmental> Components: main
<intelikey> jarska you enable other repos
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<protec> hi!
<intelikey> harmental looks like all standard stuff there    what is your issue exactly ?     you do know that you can copy and paste that don't you?
<intelikey> i don't mean paste into irc....  i mean paste into kate   then save as  sources.list
<harmental> intelikey: i dont know which title should i add...i've tried dapper main; main; every possible combination but either it is malformed or doesnt find the package...
<aliasfred> harmental: be sure to do 'apt-get update' after you modified the sources.list, it will tell apt to load the package list from the repositories
<harmental> aliasfred: I know that...
<apu> how can i save a webpage, with all of that links
<harmental> that is when it fails...
<apu> ?
<aliasfred> ok
<tk> glen_: yah after remounting my drives my version doesnt work with the right xine engine either
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> harmental and anyone else updating their sources.list  ^
<harmental> intelikey: i know how to add standard repos from ubuntu.com....what i want to do is add a particular repo that has a precompiled version for ubuntu of the soft im interested in ...(http://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/)...take a look and you'll see...
<intelikey> harmental looks like a dapper-backports main    to me
<glen_> tk: yeah, this bug is documented
<harmental> intelikey: ill try that and let you know thx!
<edylie> anyone installed flash8 on konquerer?
<intelikey> harmental http://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/dapper/Release
<niels> the problems still exists, my music won't play
<harmental> intelikey: using this line deb http://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main
<harmental> i get this error: Failed to fetch http://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<harmental> intelikey: the problem is that the package is directly under the ubuntu folder...
<aliasfred> harmental: if you have toomuch trouble setting this up, you could download all the package by hand and install them from your local disk
<harmental> aliasfred: i know but i would like to keep it automatically updated along with the rest of my packages....(one of the things i love about linux!)
<aliasfred> so keep trying :)
<harmental> and it shouldnt be that hard....:o(
<aliasfred> another possibility is to ask the people who have setup this repository for the line to add
<aliasfred> if they are setup the repository they surely know how to include it in the soruces.list
<aliasfred> maybe there is a wiki or a mailing list
<Shan_> whew
<Shan_> ok.. how do I get my Kubuntu to see my sata hdd?
<intelikey> harmental that repository is not usable with a standard *bunt apt configuration.   the database files are not in a standard location.
<Shan_> anyone?
<intelikey> and yes i agree with your former complaint.
<intelikey> Shan_ maybe sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/blah ?
<glen_> Shan_: is your controller card supported?
<harmental> intelikey: that i understood...so there is no way to add that repo to my sources.list?
<Shan_> glen_: how do I check?
<Shan_> intelikey: when I do a mount command it doesnt even show me my sata hdd
<intelikey> Shan_ what did mount say ?
<aliasfred> Shan_: maybe because it is not mounted :)
<Shan_> lol aliasfred possible
<aliasfred> Shan_: you can try qparted to see if linux does find the harddisk first
<aliasfred> Shan_: then to mount it ? :)
<Shan_> i'm having serious trouble here.. cause it wont even show me the other directories on THIS hdd
<Shan_> whats the command to see all the storage media?
<glen_> Shan_: try qtparted
<intelikey> yeah if you ran mount alone  i don't expect it to show.   but if you did what i said ^ up there i expect either an error message or you need to look in /media/blah
<intelikey> sudo fdisk -l
<Shan_> ahh yes
<Shan_> fdisk
<Shan_> *doh*
<Shan_> still wont show me sda
<Shan_> just shows hda
<Shan_> erm
<Shan_> hdd
<intelikey> oh i'mm lagging....   i'll step out.
<intelikey> no not fdisk     sudo fdisk -l
<glen_> Shan_: try lspci and see if the controller shows up
<Shan_> hehe yeah i just had a blonde moment there
<Horn37> bonjour tout le monde, y a t'il des gens qui connaisse bien xine?
<aliasfred> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Shan_> glen_: ISA bridge?
<glen_> no, should say serial ata storage controllers i think
<glen_> Shan_: i take it it's an onboard controller?
<Shan_> yeah
<glen_> Shan_: which mobo?
<Shan_> as in I plug the data cable directly on the mo bo
<opsidao> hip
<Shan_> A8V-MX ASUS
<glen_> Shan_: http://www.google.ie/search?hl=en&q=A8V-MX+ASUS+linux+compatible+sata&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Shan_> :/
<glen_> Shan_: i had aproblem with the sata controller on an ECS mobo. got sick of it and just bought a pci sata controller and every linux distro works with it. only cost 25
<glen_> Shan_: well 29 : http://komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=118181
<Shan_> oh
<Shan_> sounds like the only solution then
<Shan_> thats pathetic tho
<glen_> Shan_: it's annoying, but sometimes the onboard controllers have flaky/non-compliant chipsets
<intelikey> probably not the only solution.  linux supports more hardware than any other OS in the world.
<glen_> intelikey: true, but cold comfort to him
<Shan_> didnt have any trouble using the sata on XP
<Shan_> :/
<Shan_> anyways forget the sata.. i alreayd dual boot but how come I dont see the other drives on this HDD>
<glen_> Shan_: have you mounted them?
<niels> guys, i'm really turning crazy
<niels> my music won't play:(
<Shan_> i'm trying
<Shan_> but it gives me errors
<intelikey> other drives on this hdd ???
<intelikey> partitions
<Shan_> sorry yeah partitions
<intelikey> what error?
<Shan_> /dev/hdd5            1252        1309      465853+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Shan_> thats what I see
<glen_> Shan_: can't mount swap partition
<Shan_> so when I try to mount hdd5 it says
<Shan_> hmm
<Shan_> how bout this one?
<Shan_> /dev/hdd2            1252        1309      465885    5  Extended
<intelikey> that's mounted as swap
<intelikey> that's swap
<Shan_> hmmm
<Shan_> so then i dont see anyting else
<Shan_> which is weird
<glen_> Shan_: mkdir test      then mount -t <filesystem type>  /dev/hdd2 test
<intelikey> Shan_ hda2 is the extended partition hda5 is the logical dirve in the extended partition   and it's formated as swap     free    will confirm it's being used.
<Shan_> oh
<harmental> intelikey and aliasfred: i got it running! the line should have been deb http://cran.cict.fr/bin/linux/ubuntu dapper/
<Shan_> hda or hdd?
<harmental> using the standard debian format
<aliasfred> harmental: excelent :)
<intelikey> glen_ that won't mount unless the partition tabel is screwed and there is a filesystem writen dirrectly to an extenede partition    (not likely)
<glen_> intelikey: i just noticed that it was extended
<intelikey> harmental interesting i tested that ....   err without the trailing /
<Shan_> intelikey: says wrong fs type for all vfat ntfs ext2 and ext3
<Shan_> the thing is why cant I see the partitions?
<harmental> intelikey: ya see..it was not that "trivial".... ;op
<intelikey> Shan_ see it where ?
<Shan_> in fdisk
<Shan_> sudo fdisk -l i.e.
<intelikey> Shan_ pastebin the output of  fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Shan_> k
<intelikey> or is that  hdd
<Shan_> hdd
<Shan_> Cannot open /dev/hdd
<Shan_> lol
<Shan_> wtf
<glen_> Shan_: pastebin the output of 'mount' while you're at it
<Shan_> k
<glen_> Shan_: put sudo before fdisk
<Shan_> k
<Shan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20372
<Shan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20374
<Shan_> :/
<Shan_> well?
<glen_> Shan_: there's nothing else to see: you have your root partition on /dev/hdd1 and a swap partition
<Shan_> this is a 40 gb hdd
<Shan_> i just see 10 gb
<Shan_> so the other 30 gb is unformatted is what you are saying?
<intelikey> there is nothing special about that Shan_  you have one usable partition on hdd and it's mounted as /   the system root   the other partition is the swap space.
<glen_> Shan_: paste df -T -h
<Shan_> ok
<Shan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20375
<Shan_> grrr
<Shan_> strange
<Shan_> :/
<intelikey> Shan_ you have free space on the disk...   sudo cfdisk /dev/hdd
<intelikey> see if it shows free space ?
<Shan_> yup
<Shan_> shows bout 30 gb free space
<Shan_> how do I put it to use/
<intelikey> Shan_ you are in the partition too
<intelikey> use it.
<intelikey> i think i'm finished here for the day.
<mondo> n
<Shan_> ok..
<Shan_> sweet
<Shan_> need to reboot
<Shan_> brb
<ninHer> hola a tod@s
<zealot> hey
<zealot_> hey
<zealot_> :)
<Philip5> zealot_: hehe, did it help?
<Ash-Fox> klipper appears to be broken, even though I have 'synchronise contents of the clipboard and selection' selected, it still doesn't.
<zealot_> Philip5: tryingen the client Konvensation! so just trying :)
<mondo> hi to all - ciao a tutti
<zealot_> but i dont like it! bye
<Philip5> zealot_: aha
<_kalm> Wow... Its quiet
<Jack1> hi
<Jack1> how can i get an leo -dictionary plugin for konqueror?
<Jack1> like google search?
<_kalm> Id love to help but im not using my comp.
<Shan_> whew
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how reliable resizing hfsplus partitions with gparted is? i want to install kubuntu on my powerbook g4, though im notsure if thats safe
<ninHer> Jack1: leo ?
<ubuntu> Jack1: you can edit the search shortcuts
<ubuntu> ninHer: dict.leo.org
<CVirus> how can I manage the startup services ?
<ubuntu> Jack1: settings - configure konqueror - web shortcuts
<Shan_> ok.. what fs type is a Linux partition?
<Jucato> CVirus: startup services or startup programs? (services are the daemons/process running in the background)
<ubuntu> Shan_: could be anything
<Shan_> i tried ext2 and ext3
<Shan_> says wrong fs type
<ninHer> Jack1: i prefer use a console, and dict whatever
<ubuntu> Shan_: ext3 most likely, but xfs, reiserfs, etc. could all be possible
<CVirus> Jucato: services
<ubuntu> Shan_: -t auto ?
<Jucato> System Settings > System Services (in the Administration group)
<Shan_> says I must specif
<Shan_> specify
<CVirus> Jucato: a command line tool
<Jucato> oh...
<Jack1> <ninHer>whats the konsole command then?
<Jucato> that I wouldn't know. you didn't mention it :-D
<Shan_> i just created two logical volumes using cfdisk
<Jack1> sometimes graphical is easier <ninHer>
<Shan_> ubuntu: i just created two logical volumes using cfdisk
<ninHer> Jack1: i don't think so
<ubuntu> Shan_: you need to create a filesystem on them first
<Jucato> to each, his own. different strokes for different folks...
<Shan_> ubuntu:  how?
<ubuntu> Shan_: the logcal volumes (i assume you mean partitions and not LVM volumes) are just the partitions
<ninHer> Jack1: open a console and then you write: dict wordtofindout
<ubuntu> Shan_: well make sure you know what you're doing first =)
<ubuntu> Shan_: know the device names
<ubuntu> Shan_: then mke2fs -j /dev/foo will create an ext3 filesystem on it (and most likely annihilate every bit of fs data on it)
<ubuntu> Shan_: ext3 = ext2 + journaling, that's why you use mke2fs (and add -j for journaling)
<ubuntu> Shan_: if you do this on the wrong device, you may not like the results though =)
<Shan_> ubuntu hehe i know.. i know the device names
<Shan_> aight its doing it lol
<Shan_> is it waiting for an input from me when it says "Creating Journal"?
<Shan_> ok its done
<Shan_> lol
<ubuntu> Shan_: now you should be able to mount it
<Electrolyte> Time to try out installing Kubuntu once more, hopefully I have everything set.
<Shan_> ok
<pituka> Hi there! I'm sitting on a Dell Laptop and I'm searching for a way to auto connect my Wireless Internet connection. Couldn't find a way to do it with the "Wireless Assistant". Establishing manually works fine (with root pass). Any Ideas?
<Electrolyte> trappist you there?
<Shan_> hmm
<pituka> I'm not sittin "on" it btw :P
<itachi> @pituka
<itachi> what's your distro?
<mray> Kubuntu of course :)
<itachi> ah sorry wrong question
<mray> and i updated yesterday
<itachi> I've read the issue reg: ras
<itachi> in the ubuntu forums
<itachi> i mean 803.11
<mray> what do you mean with "reg: ras" ?
<itachi> 803.11
<itachi> I manually configured mine there
<itachi> try typing lspci
<mray> well, isn't that more a KDE issue?
<itachi> ah no
<itachi> the wireless thingy?
<itachi> I guess not
<mray> the wireless assistant thingy
<itachi> not pretty sure
<grothesk> Switching to fullscreen in kaffeine completely crashes my machine running 'via' drivers. What can I do about it?
<itachi> did it work in gnome?
<mray> it is the laptop of my girlfriend - and i want to avoid messing with stuff i don't know.
<itachi> try typing lspci
<itachi> if the wireless device shows in there
<mray> @grotesk: use mplayer or VLC i made better experience with them.
<itachi> then there's no problem
<itachi> if it shows Unknown Device
<itachi> shucks
<itachi> that's the problem
<mray> no unknown devices.
<mray> as i said: it works pretty fine if i just KLICK once manually on the connection in the wireless assistant!
<mray> i fire up the assustant, and there appears a list of available networks - i choose the right one - click -wait -all is ok.
<mray> so i'm already _almost_ happy :)
<mray> but it is inconvenient - because i need to enter the sudo pass every time - and my girlfriend will prefer windows as long as that annoyance is there.
<itachi> ah that's the problem
<itachi> =)
<mray> so i believe very strongly kubuntu made a great job in making work all the hardware.
<mray> but there is nowhere any button that says something like : "please try to connect to that connection on startup"
<mray> at least i didn't find any :(
<ubuntu> hello
<joako> hola..........im trying to install d new kde but it say will also need the dapper-updates reponsitory enabled. how can i do this??
<mray> @joako: start adept.
<mray> then go to view -> manage repositories.
<mray> i'm not a kubuntu or linux guru btw.
<joako> ok thanx
<mray> the grayed out lines are deactivated.
<grothesk> Neither mplayer nor vlc will play a DVD.
<mray> rightklick on them to activate them
<joako> thanx i
<mray> @grotesk: that is a problem of the proprietary codec.
<asimon> joako: What mray told you is also illustrated here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mray> you will have to download an ILLEGAL package of the DVD codec afaik.
<mray> the DVD consortium is a group of $-addicted commercialists. you are forced to pay for the codec to watch a DVD. unbelievable but that's the way it is.
<grothesk> mray: No. It does play DVD. But X keeps crashing when switching to fullscreen.
<grothesk> That is in kaffeine/xine, vlc and mplayer.
<grothesk> So there is a problem with X, not with codecs.
<asimon> grothesk: X crashed when going fullscreen with all of these players? Then I would suppose that the bug lies not in the players but maybe in the X driver for your graphics card.
<mray> is there a way to establish an auto-connection to a wireless connection in kubuntu?
<thor> hello there all
<mray> hi
<grothesk> asimon: That's what I think too.
<thor> I would like some help if thats posable
<grothesk> But how can I narrow it down?
<mray> grotesk: did you install your ati or nvidia drivers or something like that?
<thor> my kubuntu system at work has stoped my keyboard from working
<asimon> grothesk: You don't use Xgl, do you? If yes, that could be the cause, it's known to be a little bit unstable.
<grothesk> No. no XGL here.
<thor> I can log into kdm but after I log in my keyboard is history
<grothesk> asimon: I even can't ssh into the box when it crashed. Completely frozen.
<Electrolyte> Anyone able to help me get my sound card working? I've got 2 but Kubuntu is using my Yamaha DS-XG card by default not my Audigy 2 ZS.
<Electrolyte> I have no idea how to get kubuntu to switch cards.
<thor> i did install my nvidia drivers yes and I have twin view on but I dont knkow if thats the problim becouse if I log in as root it works fine
<asimon> grothesk: you could have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old, maybe there are some error messages at the end.
<grothesk> No. nothing in there. Did already check that.
<mray> thor: i have no idea. but akeyboard shouldn't be such a har component to detect and use.
<grothesk> So I'll switch back to 'vesa' driver. :-(
<mray> thor: what i want to say is: "strange..."
<alterato> thor: I had the same problem this week when installing kubuntu for the first time
<mray> grotesk: maybe re-install your drivers?
<alterato> in the end getting rid of kwallet solved it for me
<Electrolyte> Nobody knows how to get Kubuntu to switch sound cards then?
<mray> Electrolyte: where did you look so far?
<Electrolyte> Er, only the audio system settings and the volume control - I don't know where else to look.
<Electrolyte> I need to use the Audigy 2 ZS since it supports hardware buffers (and I got that to work in SuSE 10)
<mray> that's where i would have looked, too - but i'm not a linux specialist anyway :P
<grothesk> mray: It is a fresh installation.
<Electrolyte> lol okay
<mray> Electrolyte: you _could_ de-activate one in the bios right?
<Electrolyte> No, they're both PCI cards.
<mray> grotesk: so you use the drivers that come with kubuntu?
<Electrolyte> I'd have to end up removing it, but I use the Yamaha DS-XG's MIDI Synthesizer in Windows.
<mray> grothesk: maybe you should try some official drivers from the manufacturer
<mray> Electrolyte: that is a problem ^^
<mray> Electrolyte: i wonder wether kde or kubuntu is able to handle two cards at all.
<mray> Electrolyte: did you try different soundsystems?
<Electrolyte> No, I have to use ALSA for hardware buffers on the Audigy.
<Electrolyte> And I think KDE does support multiple cards as I see them in the volume control.
<Electrolyte> As a little pop-down menu.
<mray> Electrolyte: hm. that's odd. i'm running out of ideas, too. :) i came here to search for help myself :P i think this channel lacks some gurus!
<administrador> Anybody know's to modify a file: menu.Ist, to put WindowsXP default booting
<asimon> Electrolyte: there are some short instructions for "Configuring default soundcards / stopping multiple soundcards from switching" at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 , maybe they will help. But you have to edit files with an editor, no gui for that.
<alterato> Electrolyte: are you having no system sounds at all and no sounds in apps also? Things like mplayer and xine can be configured to use a specific device
<glen_> administrador: just move it to the top of the list
<Electrolyte> No system sounds, not tried a program that can use mutliple cards yet.
<administrador> How?? :|
<administrador> I dont understand
<Electrolyte> Can't test audio files either on Xine since Kubuntu can't read my NTFS drives :(
<mray> administrador: i think you will have to edit some text files manually. inside that textfiles you will have to write some entries just _above_ others
<thor> help please
<glen_> administrador: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   then move the xp entry to the top of the list
<aliasfred> administrador: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#default use the 'default' command in menu.lst
<mray> thor: i believe you have to repeat yourself in a channel if you want to have luck.
<mray> :P
<mray> i bet nobody in here remembers why i came in here.
<mray> i won't get any help if i _just_ ask for it.
<mray> just a hint ;)
<administrador> but i already try to edit /boot/grub/menu.Ist and next I can't save
<glen_> administrador: did you open with sudo?
<DHGE> administrador: do it as admi... -> root
<administrador> I Use Kubuntu
<aliasfred> Admistrador, edit it with kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<administrador> last version
<mray> administrador: you know what "root" means?
<administrador> yes
<administrador> but i can't enter by root
<aliasfred> Admistrador, edit it with kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mray> if you can't save - it is because you have no root rights.
<administrador> yes
<administrador> e knoe
<administrador> waht sudo
<mray> administrador: you need to start an application with root rights. no need to log in extra as root.
<administrador> Ok
<glen_> administrador: use aliasfred's command above
<administrador> but, when i installed Kubuntu I configuring to Admin
<mray> administrador: starting an application with "sudo" infront of its konsole -line will try to start that very application as root.
<aliasfred> sometime it is hard to see somebody keeping asking the same question, when you already gave him the answer :)
<XVampireX> I need help installing ktorrent on kubuntu
<Electrolyte> How do I writeout a file that I'm editing in console?
<Electrolyte> I forgot the keyboard command :E
<XVampireX> serge@serge-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i ktorrent-2.0-i386.deb
<DHGE> XVampireX: what does not work?
<administrador> but I can't save, but I'm Admin
<XVampireX> (Reading database ... 163468 files and directories currently installed.)
<XVampireX> Unpacking ktorrent-2.0 (from ktorrent-2.0-i386.deb) ...
<XVampireX> dpkg: error processing ktorrent-2.0-i386.deb (--install):
<XVampireX>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<XVampireX> Errors were encountered while processing:
<XVampireX>  ktorrent-2.0-i386.deb
<aubergine> Is Kubuntu based on Debian?
<XVampireX> Yes
<mray> administrador: i doubt that.
<aliasfred> aubergine: yes
<aubergine> nice
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: ack.  current edgy?
<DHGE> XVampireX: If U want it badly look at the "force" options man dpkg
<mray> administrador: maybe you just named your user "Administrador" ? ;)
<aliasfred> XVampireX: it is a bug in the packaging, you may try some --force option in dpkg as a workaround
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: Nope, dapper
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: user --force-overwrite
<XVampireX> oh
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: how did ktorrent-2.0 make it to dapper?
<XVampireX> No
<XVampireX> Manually installing it
<administrador> How to enter in root mode
<Hobbsee> oh, well.  it's not my problem then :P
<XVampireX> Check the first package
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/ktorrent*.deb
<aliasfred> administrador: man i gave you the command twice already :)
<XVampireX> Thanks
<mray> Administrator: you know what a console is?
<Electrolyte> Brb, need to login & logout for this to take effect.
<XVampireX> that worked
<glen_> administrador: enter this command now: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mray> administrador: you know what a console is?
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: just be careful what you force overwrite though.  and of course it worked :P
<XVampireX> yup
<administrador> I know!!
<administrador> but appears that Messange:   sudo: gedit: command not found
<administrador> in my console
<mray> ok then try to enter what the people in here are suggesting you to enter. if something does not work - let us know what kubuntu is saying.
<aliasfred> administrador: the command to enter has been given 3 times to you... why dont you type it ?
<administrador> When I put this: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<administrador> appears that Messange:   sudo: gedit: command not found
<aliasfred> man :)
<aliasfred> administrador: the command to enter has been given 3 times to you... why dont you type it ?
<administrador> 3 times
<djclue917> administrador: there is no gedit in Kubuntu by default. Just use Kate.
<mray> administrador: enter this in caonsole: "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<djclue917> administrador: K Menu -> Run Command...
<djclue917> administrador: "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<glen_> that's 4 times now -:)
<aliasfred> 5 by my count :)
<djclue917> glen_: make that 5. :)
<thor> my keyboard doesn't work
<thor> my keyboard doesn't work
<thor> my keyboard doesn't work
<thor> my keyboard doesn't work
<glen_> we won't quibble
<mray> then how could you type that? :)
<thor> how can I  fix it
<thor> how can I  fix it
<thor> how can I  fix it
<alterato> thor: I suggested eariler that the same problem for me was solved by disabling kdewallet
<thor> my moouse works
<thor> I dont have kwallet at work
<DHGE> thor: unhook the last 3 keyboards ;-)
<mray> are you SHURE it is not hardware defect?
<administrador> I already say that I can edit the file in Kate, but I can't save itg
<administrador> I already say that I can edit the file in Kate, but I can't save it
<glen_> definitely wasn't 3
<thor> I an chatting from how where my kubuntu is grafting niclyu
<djclue917> administrador: that's why you need kdesu or sudo.
<aliasfred> thor: well it works enought for you to flood :) please stop. try to reboot to reenable your keyboard
<thor> I did reboot
<djclue917> administrador: just input this command: "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<thor> it worked in the kdm then after login no keyboard
<thor> so I loged into console and that worked fine
<djclue917> administrador: put it in the Run dialog.
<aliasfred> thor, you type quite a lot for a non working keyboard :)
<thor> this confused me
<aliasfred> thor: and please dont flood anymore
<djclue917> administrador: or just input this in the terminal: "sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<thor> so I loged in su +password and did a startx
<mray> thor: honestly ihave no idea what to do other than trying to re-install.
<thor> so I could get kde in root mode
<aliasfred> djclue917: he has to use kdesu and not sudo
<djclue917> aliasfred: he can use sudo.
<djclue917> aliasfred: from the terminal that is...
<DHGE> thor: there might be something wrong in your xorg.conf then
<aliasfred> djclue917: nope as X wont allow it. xhaost reight managmeent
<thor> I restored form a working backup and it didn't change anything
<Electrolyte> This is getting rediculous.
<djclue917> aliasfred: X would allow it AFAIK. i wouldn't have said it if it won't work.
<Electrolyte> Still no sound, and now my mouse doesn't work.
<DHGE> look at the log-files in /var/log
<djclue917> aliasfred: it works in my machine.
<administrador> Ok, now I can save it, Thanks: djclue917
<aliasfred> djclue917: in this case it is a big security hole in your configuration :)
<aliasfred> hue ?
<thor> why does my keyboard work in root
<aliasfred> sudo does X right now ?
<djclue917> administrador: that command was like given to you 6 times already.
<thor> I realy am getting totaly and utterly fustrated
<Electrolyte> Now KDE thinks I have only one soundcard when I have 2, I even made sure 2 were written to the sodding file.
<administrador> yes
<Electrolyte> And my mouse doesn't work either.
<administrador> now
<djclue917> aliasfred: then there's a big security hole in the default X config?
<administrador> What I edit in this file
<administrador> to put WindowsXP to default boot
<bohdy> Zdravicko, je tu nekdo schopny a ochotny poradit, jak nastavit touchpad? :)
<thor> there are so many admins
<aliasfred> djclue917: well this may means 2 things, either your sudo have been recently modified to handle the xhost right, or your default xhost allow any user connected to your box to read/write anything as if it was you. (aka a big security hol)
<Electrolyte> Who was the one who gave me that link to sorting out multiple sound cards?
<aliasfred> djclue917: so i hope it is the first :)
<playtime3> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<mray> thor: i'm feeling with you. i hate that. if something does not work so badly - i chose to try a plain re-install - if i still need to try out 10000 and it still does not work - i waited a year and had a look at another distribution :P
<DHGE> playtime3: k
<XVampireX> playtime3: Gnome and KDE
<XVampireX> And their relative packages
<aliasfred> Electrolyte: on those very specific questions, you may have more chances to get help on #alsa
<mray> playtime3: ubuntu uses GNOME kubuntu uses KDE as desktop environment.
<playtime3> which one is better?
<thor> does any one know of a channel that can actualy help me
<playtime3> GNOME or KDE?
<DHGE> kubuntu! ask in the OTHER channel...
<mray> playtime3: you are in a KUBUNTU channel ;)
<djclue917> aliasfred: well, the thing is that I haven't modified sudo nor X.
<aliasfred> playtime3: and it is very easy to switch between them, e.g. you install ubuntu you can trivially transform it in kubuntu, and vice versa
<playtime3> i dont know, i connected and it takes me to this channel
<archangel_> I need some help folks
<administrador> What I modify concretelly in file menu.Ist to put windowsxp to default boot
<aliasfred> djclue917: so this mean the behaviour on your box is the default one, so i REALLY hopes this is the first possibilities :)
<aliasfred> djclue917: my surprise is that this behaviour is not the one on my kubuntu which is a 6.06
<djclue917> aliasfred: i doubt that it's a security hole. this was the default behavior of kubuntu since hoary. if that behavior was caused by a security hole, then that would've been fixed a long time ago...
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, ask then
<archangel_> I need help with a laptop that wont boot
<aliasfred> djclue917: you mean that you did 'sudo kate' and it works since a long time ?
<archangel_> gives errors
<aliasfred> djclue917: well i havent modified X or sudo either and it doesnt here :)
<djclue917> aliasfred: yeah. i've tried that since hoary.
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, what kind of errors, what do they say?
<mray> archangel_: if you start giving usable information about your problem your chances will be bigger that anybody can help.
<archangel_> My bro-in-law was upgrading the kernal and when 98% done he quit the process and shut down the pc. Now it wont boot
<administrador> What I modify concretelly in file menu.Ist to put windowsxp to default boot!! anybody say me?????
<archangel_> ok
<archangel_> 3 errors........
<glen_> administrador: just put the xp entry to the top of the list i.e before the ubuntu kernel entries
<DHGE> archangel_: why no boot the old, working kernel?
<archangel_> that would be great, but I'm a newbie
<mray> Is there a way to establish a wireless internet connection on startup on Kubuntu?
<DHGE> archangel_: I get a menu (for 5 secs) on boot ...
<archangel_> its giving me "ramdisk: ran out of compressed data"
<djclue917> archangel_: may you have a problem with your initrd...
<administrador> glen: How I doing that???
<archangel_> "invalid compressed format (err=1)"
<aliasfred> mray: yes, just configure the network interface, and click the option 'init on startup' or something close
<djclue917> archangel_: try to edit the grub menu on real-time
<archangel_> ok, how?
<DHGE> djclue917: newbi-stance??
<administrador> glen: How I doing that???
<archangel_> the next error isa kernal panic error
<DHGE> archangel_: no old kernel anymore???
<aliasfred> archangel_: looks like a corrupted storage. like corruypted cd or disk
<archangel_> I dont know
<glen_> administrador:  cut and paste
<archangel_> how do you check?
<aliasfred> archangel_: are you booting from cd ?
<archangel_> ""unable to mount root fs on unknown block"
<archangel_> no HD
<archangel_> installed dapper drake
<archangel_> am I screwed?
<archangel_> this laptop is going to youth camp with one of the leaders tomorrow
<archangel_> its GOT to be fixed
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, did you try booting in recovery mode?
<thor> mray I have setup my development box with kubuntu and I am running windows development tools in vmware if
<archangel_> how?
<Admiral_Chicago> in the grub.
<thor> I re install it will mean that I have lost a hole days work and that is not acceptable
<Admiral_Chicago> does it turn on and list kubuntu and old kernels
<mray> thor:no way to save it somehow?
<archangel_> how do I get there? I dont ever see the option
<Admiral_Chicago> when you first boot, its a black screen with white text
<DHGE> archangel_: get professional help and charge your bro-in-law ...
<Admiral_Chicago> no offense, but that won't help him...
<archangel_> dude, he doesnt have a dime
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, try posting in the ubuntu forums.
<archangel_> I dont get but a few lines during boot up
<mray> archangel_: a installation of Kubuntu is a quick thing. if you need JUSt a working installation.
<Admiral_Chicago> and those are the lines of error
<Admiral_Chicago> ?
<archangel_> I am a very experienced pc user/modder/windows user(over 13 years), but linux is new to me
<Electrolyte> Ah crap, 2 fatal errors loading a sound module :/
<mray> your brother seems to know at least how to totally screw things.
<archangel_> yeah, I was thinking on reinstalling, however, the video driver and all that crap. its nothing like windows
<mray> so installing Kubuntu should be easy
<Electrolyte> So far my install of Kubuntu has been hell =/
<archangel_> I have to ask for help for everything
<mray> true. silly question: don't you have windows around there?
<edwin> nalioth,
<edwin> you here
<edwin> oh
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, try posting in the forums and give a detailed description
<archangel_> ok
<edwin> nalioth,  code blue
<mray> forums are reacting rather slow i think.
<Electrolyte> Anyone know what this error means: FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<archangel_> same here
<edwin> mray help me
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, i was the same way when i started, I was a total newbie even though i'm good with computer
<Electrolyte> The guys in #alsa aren't responding.
<edwin> i am looking for a suse linux support room
<mray> edwin: did you ask google for it? i know none by heart.
<Electrolyte> Ohhh, I see the incorrect parameter.
<archangel_> #suse  or #suselinux
<edwin> on freenode
<aliasfred> just realized today why people has trouble installing ubuntu, sure there is the 'linux is not perfect' thing, but i think the 'hey there is a way to do thing different than window one' is very significant too
<edwin> there has to be one but /list command wouldnt load
<edwin> server cant handle it
<edwin> thanks archangel_
<archangel_> yup
<grothesk> edwin: Do you speak german? Then join #linux-club.de
<aliasfred> because a lot of ubuntu new comers are directly from window and have never used anything but window so in short considere that window way is the only way
<archangel_> installing ubuntu is a breeze, I thought
<aliasfred> well just wanted to share :)
<archangel_> yeah, your right
<Electrolyte> Does anyone know where snd-emu10k1 lies? I need to edit it due to an index bug.
<DHGE> Electrolyte: seems a rather stale kernel to me. U have Kubuntu Dapper?
<DHGE> locate ...
<Electrolyte> Yes.
<archangel_> I keep thinking the way Windows would salve the problem
<Electrolyte> I need to locate that sound module since index-0 isn't set correctly.
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, you can use the dapper CD to boot and try to reinstall Kubuntu
<Electrolyte> It should be index=0.
<archangel_> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> since its a live CD, you'll be able to backup your dada
<DHGE> Electrolyte: locate is a command for the console ...
<Electrolyte> Ah.
<Electrolyte> Sorry, I'm a total beginner/.
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, what version are you on?
<Admiral_Chicago> DHGE, I didn't know that. thanks
<archangel_> uhmmm  6.06?
<Admiral_Chicago> dapper
<DHGE> Admiral_Chicago: ?  He's OFF a borked dapper kernel update it seems
<archangel_> dapper drake
<razvanz> cine stie limba romana ?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea that works a live CD so you should be able to boot to it
<Electrolyte> Well that was incorrect, can't edit .ko files :/
<razvanz> stie cineva limba romana ?
<archangel_> my bro in law sut the pc off right in the middle of the kernal upgrade (well it was 98% done)
<Electrolyte> Anyone know why snd-emu10k1 is set to index-0 instead of index=0?
<Electrolyte> I can't find where I need to edit it, alsa-base is set to index=0.
<razvanz> aloo
<razvanz> stie cineva limba romana
<razvanz> heloo
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, try booting from the CD then let me know what happened
<razvanz> romanian languge ?
<Electrolyte> I think I know what's causing it, brb.
<zipper_> Argh, i'm going crazy over this. Finally got my wireless connection working (even with WEP), i reboot the machine, makes sure everything is working, and go to sleep. When i power on the machine once again, my wireless connection is _dead_. Can't even bring up the interface anymore, sigh
<Admiral_Chicago> !ro
<ubotu> I know nothing about ro - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<archangel_> trying now
<razvanz> care stie limba romana
<archangel_> I cant get the pc to even turn on now
<Admiral_Chicago> razvanz, try #ubuntu-ro
<razvanz> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> nobody is in that channel
<archangel_> seems like a deep problem than just OS
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, you might want to try flashing the BIOS
<Electrolyte> Darn, didn't work.
<archangel_> yeah, but it has the latest version
<DHGE> Electrolyte: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf  MAKE A BACKUP first!
<Electrolyte> I'm trying something else first.
<DHGE> the backer the better ;-)
<djk_> archangel_: what has that to do with flashing the bios?
<Electrolyte> DHGE, that file doesn't exist :S
<archangel_> well....   dunno
<archangel_> lol
<DHGE> uups - alsa-base    look around
<Electrolyte> I know, it's set to index=1 there and I also tried index=0 - it still gives me an error saying index-0 is an incorrect parameter when modprobing snd-emu10k1.
<Electrolyte> So something else is trying to set index-0 but of course, that won't work.
<DHGE> lspci ?
<Electrolyte> Sees the Audigy 2 ZS.
<Electrolyte> 0000:01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<archangel_> sweet sound card
<Electrolyte> Meh, it's crap actually.
<DHGE> Electrolyte: play here in my box :-)
<DHGE> Electrolyte: plays here in my box :-)
<archangel_> I have the first one
<Electrolyte> It was working before I set the Audigy 2 ZS to index=0 in alsa-base so it would use that instead of the Yamaha YMF.
<gregory> Can someone please help me with downloading...??
<archangel_> cant flash the bios if it doesnt boot
<archangel_> home the dell is under warrantee
<Electrolyte> Got one last thing to try actually, brb.
<gregory> Im new to Linux Kubuntu, and i was wondering how do i install things i have downloaded..
<DHGE> archangel_: DON'T flash the bios - potentially ruins your PC
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, good luck, unfortunetly I have to go to work
<archangel_> yeah, I know
<archangel_> thank man, for your help
<Admiral_Chicago> gregory, what did you download?
<gregory> i downloaded a program of the internet, and i dont no how to install it :(
<Admiral_Chicago> gregory, what program and link please
<gregory> Gaim.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah I can't get away...
<DHGE> gregory: U know what adept is? what package management is?
<Admiral_Chicago> gregory, open up konsole and type sudo apt-get install gaim
<gregory> yes DHGE
<Admiral_Chicago> DHGE, that's not helping
<gregory> i dont like konsole
<gregory> it doesnt work theres al ways conection errors
<gregory> i want to use adept
<DHGE> Admiral_Chicago: look - that did not help ;-)
<Admiral_Chicago> gregory, gaim is in the repos...
<gregory> but can someone help me to use it propaly...
<gregory> ??
<jihi> hi, has anybody a working skim ?
<Admiral_Chicago> open it up, type in your password, and just search for gaim in the search bar
<gregory> then what
<Admiral_Chicago> then go to request install and apply
<gregory> nothing came up when i typed it in..
<Admiral_Chicago> gregory, btw, adept is just a grapical installer of your repos, so konsole would be the same thing
<zours_> jihi, never managed to get it to work :-(
<Admiral_Chicago> !info repos
<ubotu> Package repos does not exist in dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<pituka> aliasfred: THANK YOU! finally i can get online automatically. i spent so much hours to get that work :)
<jihi> zours_: :'(
<mray> aliasfred: I'm pituka :P
<gregory> can you download things of konquer?
* mray bows for the kind help.
<Admiral_Chicago> gregory, there may be a box that says KDE at the top, do you see that
<Admiral_Chicago> by the search bar...
<gregory> no
<gregory> but i see, Fetch Updates
<gregory> and its clickable.
<Electrolyte> snd-emu10k1 is STILL trying to set index-0 yet it's set to index=0 in alsa-base - any ideas on that or am I stuck with no sound?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay...hold on
<Admiral_Chicago> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<otaku-san> reall quick what path is AmaroK normally under starting from /
<Admiral_Chicago> gregory, did you enable extra repos?
<gregory> im not sure
<gregory> i just got linux
<Admiral_Chicago> i doubt that matter, it should be in main repos
<DHGE> otaku-san: which "app in case" on the console
<aliasfred> mray: cool :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gregory> should i check to see if its enabled?
<Admiral_Chicago> follow the second link
<gregory> i diont like reading stuff
<gregory> i just want instant help
<gregory> why cant downloading be easy:(
<Admiral_Chicago> it is really easy once you set it up
<gregory> can u help me set it up.
<Admiral_Chicago> how it is downloaded on your computer
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i'm trying
<gregory> guide me threw
<otaku-san> DHGE: ok going n00b on you. What do you mean by which "app in case" on the console?
<Admiral_Chicago> as in which one did you download off the gaim page?
<DHGE> type: which amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> in fact, they are all rpm
<Admiral_Chicago> okay do this...open up konsole
<gregory> ye
<otaku-san> DHGE: I thought so...hold on
<Admiral_Chicago> I know you don't like it, but follow me
<Admiral_Chicago> is it on your desktop?
<gregory> ye
<DHGE> or: which which
<Admiral_Chicago> type "cd /home/gregory(username)/Desktop"
<Admiral_Chicago> whatever your login name is, just put that there....
<gregory> its gregory
<Admiral_Chicago> like i'm /home/freddy/Desktop
<gregory> so gregorygregory
<Admiral_Chicago> just once
<otaku-san> DHGE: That was to easy for comfor!!!! Thanks man
<DHGE> .-)
<gregory> o such file or directory it said
<gregory> no*
<Admiral_Chicago> /home/gregory/Desktop?
<gregory> nup
<otaku-san> gregory: make sure Desktop is in Caps
<vlt> Hello. I just installed flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse. When I open a Website Konqueror still asks me to download the plugin. How can I activate it?
<Admiral_Chicago> capitals matter
<djk_> just 'cd Desktop'  is sufficient in a konsole..
<Admiral_Chicago> are you there?
<gregory> doesnt work still
<otaku-san> djk: cool I'll try that!
<Admiral_Chicago> did you try djk_ 's method?
<gregory> nno
<gregory> i wil now
<DHGE> or F4 from konqueror ...
<Admiral_Chicago> cd Desktop
<Electrolyte> Does anyone know if modules.conf will understand the command options snd-emu10k1 index=0?
<gregory> now it just addes desktop infront of the thing
<gregory> added*
<Admiral_Chicago> okay good
<Admiral_Chicago> type dir
<djk_> dir?
<Admiral_Chicago> it should list everything right
<gregory> gregory@gregory-laptop:~/Desktop$ dir
<gregory> Gregs\ Stuff    tiger2.jpg           vnc-4.0b4-x86_linux.tar.gz
<gregory> kopete.desktop  vnc-4.0b4-x86_linux
<gregory> that..
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<DHGE> Electrolyte: it is installed automagically here - tweak the install commands AFTER backup ...
<Admiral_Chicago> gaim is an .rpm right?
<gregory> im not sure
<gregory> i just want to no how to install
<Electrolyte> DHGE eh?
<Admiral_Chicago> its downloaded on the desktop, read me the name
<gregory> what name
<DHGE> install snd-emu10k1 modprobe --ign    and on ...
<gregory> the setup is on the desktop
<djk_> gregory: update your sources.list, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install gaim
<Admiral_Chicago> the gaim file
<Admiral_Chicago> djk_, that's more complicated that we need to go atm
<Admiral_Chicago> plus i'm a be late for work if we do it that way
<gregory> it always stays at 0%
<Electrolyte> DHGE: I don't understand :/
<gregory> when im updating
<djk_> Admiral_Chicago: it's better than alienating the rpm and dpkg'ing it
<Admiral_Chicago> djk_, yea but look to lines up
<Electrolyte> Aha, so it does support the index=0 command.
<Admiral_Chicago> err up.
<gregory> what?
<gregory> isnt there like a remote desktop thing so u can do it for me..
<DHGE> Electrolyte: look at the lines in alsa-base and replace the "magic" with your best guess
<Admiral_Chicago> gregory, you said you downloaded gaim right? what is the name of the file please.
<gregory> o
<gregory> um
<Admiral_Chicago> somehow, I dont think the bosses will like the excuse "I was late because I was on IRC"
<gregory> gaim-1.5.0.x86.package
<djk_> Admiral_Chicago: then tell them you had sex with a thai hooker ;)
<jontydog> hi does anyone use kaffeine for viewing dvbs?
<Admiral_Chicago> autopackage....grr
<Admiral_Chicago> alright you guys need to take over. I have to leave now.
<gregory> ..
<DHGE> Electrolyte: http://www.google.com/search?q=two+soundcards+in+debian
<DHGE> WHY two soundcards?
<Electrolyte> Second sound card is used in Windows.
<Electrolyte> It's a Yamaha DS-XG with a level 1 XG midi synthesizer.
<gregory> how can i send virus;s to windows computers?
<Electrolyte> lol?
<djk_> gregory: by using Windows?
<gregory> no
<gregory> linux
<aliasfred> gregory: in a way that wont be described here
<gregory> i wana send a virus from linux to windows
<gregory> to mi stupid friends at school
<djk_> it was a rethorical question..
<DHGE> Electrolyte: blacklist it? http://www.mepis.org/node/9658   found via Google (see link above)
<gregory> plz tel me..
<aliasfred> gregory: we dont promiote illegal activity
<gregory> im 13
<gregory> lol
<Electrolyte> DHGE that isn't the problem.
<gregory> linux was made for that purpose..
<aliasfred> gregory: please stop asking for that
<Electrolyte> The problem is the audigy won't enabled.
<Electrolyte> enable*
<gregory> please tell me
<Electrolyte> Due to an incorrect index being set by I don't know what.
<gregory> if you no how to..
<otaku-san> gregory: linux was made to better peoples lives not ruin em' by "viruses"
<Electrolyte> Linux was made for sending viruses? Rofl.
<DHGE> Electrolyte: How do you get the index? command?
<Electrolyte> dmesg after trying to enable the module.
<gregory> german kids at school always send virus's to the IT service..
<djk_> what???
<Electrolyte> [ 1730.437208]  snd_emu10k1: Unknown parameter `index-0'
<Electrolyte> That's the message in dmesg.
<gregory> they can shutdown the school server for a minute..
<djk_> gregory: are you an idiot?
<aliasfred> gregory: please stop asking how to break into other computer here. we wont help you
<gregory> no
<Electrolyte> He's 13, what do you expect?
<gregory> pussys,,
<djk_> Electrolyte: a brain?
<Electrolyte> At that age? You must be joking :P
<djk_> Electrolyte: my 4 month old nephew is smarter..
<gregory> dude..trust me i no ALOT about windows xp and windows vista...
<djclue917> Electrolyte: even newly born babies have brains right? :)
<Electrolyte> And?
<Electrolyte> Windows is crap gregory :P
<gregory> its better than linux
<Electrolyte> Yeah I agree with that djclue.
<aliasfred> gregory: good for you, but please dont ask about how to break into other computers here
<djk_> gregory: dude, then use windows, dude, to, you know dude, to haxxorz tha internets, dude
<gregory> welll...
<gregory> hes the story..
<edwin> suse linux > kubuntu :P
<Electrolyte> Bah, I don't like SUSE since the ATI driver fails to install.
<edwin> kubuntu < suse linux :P
<gregory> i was installing kubuntu coz mi friend had the disk..but we screwed up the partition and delted windows.. so when i go to schoool on moday i will get windows back on and install kubuntu propaly
<djclue917> Electrolyte: the driver installs perfectly on my SUSE box.
<edwin> lol gregory
<Electrolyte> Yeah but I have an X850XT PE, which even craps out on installing Kubuntu.
<djclue917> Electrolyte: i think there was really an issue and an upgrade is needed.
<aliasfred> gregory: this channel is about helping people on how to use kubuntu. if you have question about it, ask them, if they are not about breaking other computer obviously :)
<Electrolyte> I have to download the driver again via atp-get and install it manaully.
<gregory> how the hell do i download:D
<gregory> with the browser.
* aliasfred thinks gregory is a thought client :)
<Electrolyte> Is there any other files that try to set index's? I don't understand why snd-emu10k1 is trying to set index-0 when it's incorrect.
<gregory> ;)
<gregory> someone..how do i download things of the webbrowser and install them
<djk_> gregory: get the ubuntu X.XX deb package, sudo dpkg -i <filename>  in a konsole
<gregory> it says
<Electrolyte> Gonna try this option in the modules.conf, brb.
<gregory> database locked by other area
<djclue917> gregory: what do you want to install? is it not in the Ubuntu repositories?
<otaku-san> gregory: then that means you don't have enough repos prob
<gregory> it is locked by another process
<gregory> it says exatcly
<djclue917> gregory: it means that probably, an instance of apt is already running
<Electrolyte> Grrr, still not working.
<admin__> hello
<Electrolyte> God sake.
<gregory> status database area is locked by aanother process
<otaku-san> djclue917: yeah I hate it when I'm in the middle of konsole and adept is up and messes it up
<djk_> gregory: close adept
<gregory> k
<gregory> then?
<DHGE> gregory: it's is the virus from your buddy that's locking
<gregory> try again?
<admin__> is there a linux distribution which supports windows applications?
<gregory> haha funny no
<admin__> and Aurox?
<djclue917> admin__: use wine
<djclue917> admin__: sudo apt-get install wine
<admin__> ok i know
<admin__> but thank
<gregory> djk:what do i do now
<gregory> i closed it..
<Electrolyte> snd-emu10k1 is STILL setting index-0 :/
<Electrolyte> I'm about to give up completely :(
<otaku-san> gregory: you need to probably try again and if it balks again then you don't have enough repos
<otaku-san> gregory: checklist for installing stuff: adept off, konsole up, lots of repos.
<gregory> gregory@gregory-laptop:~/Desktop$ dir
<gregory> Gregs\ Stuff    tiger2.jpg           vnc-4.0b4-x86_linux.tar.gz
<gregory> kopete.desktop  vnc-4.0b4-x86_linux
<Cisoun> its the first time for me to chat by IRC! ;-)
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> salut ^
<ubuntu> heu ?
<gregory> dpkg: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<Cisoun> salut
<gregory> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<Cisoun> sa va?
<gregory> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<gregory> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<gregory> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<gregory> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<gregory> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<gregory> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<ubuntu> Looooooooool ^ comment je suis arriv la moi ?
<Cisoun> haha bienvenue !
<ubuntu> bah je sais pas, j'ai instal kubuntu et voila ^
<Cisoun> c bien hein?
<ubuntu> pur, jamais vu un truc aussi classe ^
<dasko> re ^^
<dasko> bah c'est un open source
<Cisoun> trop! j'tais sur live messenger sous windows y'a 5 min mais l'IRC c trop bien!
<dasko> normal que ca soit mieux que windows
<Cisoun> trop
<dasko> bah moi je dis
<Cisoun> mais j'ai plus de partitions pour installer FreeBSD!
<otaku-san> ....wow I've never seen an ongoing conversation in french...this is awesome
<dasko> je pense que je vais l'installer ^
<gregory> helo
<dasko> hey otaku
<Cisoun> j'ai le dernier!
<foot> can anyone recoment a tv card for linux that is a simple install? preferably a packaged thing?
<dasko> don worry i speak english too
<gregory> dude.. dont talk french i never listen in class.
<glen_> foot: think the pci hauppage are the best
<dasko> hum, is linux very good to instal ? no risq ?
<dasko> im afraid
<dasko> i dont know if or not install it
<Cisoun> Vive Linus Torvalds!
<dasko> me its kubuntu
<gregory> dpkg: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<otaku-san> dasko: sweet!  My brother is trying to learn french....I stink
<dasko> lol ^
<dasko> when U want
<jontydog> foot I have a skystar 2 and that was easy to install
<dasko> otaku, japaneese ?
<gregory> i learn frnech n japenese
<gregory> im 13
<Cisoun> does he speaks french good?
<otaku-san> gregory: ok so that's what popped up for you when you tried to install?
<dasko>  yer old ?
<gregory> ye
<dasko> OMFG, a 13 i just learn french ^ Lol
<foot> I spent the last 5 days trying to install a wintv-pvr 150 from hauppauge
<otaku-san> dasko: I wish I knew Japanese....
<gregory> dpkg: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<gregory> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<dawid> No to otworzyem /etc/apt/sources.list uywajc vi, to naszczcie jest ;) i okazao si, e po instalacji w /etc/apt/sources.list wikszo rde jest zakomentowana.
<gregory> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<gregory> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<gregory> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<gregory> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<gregory> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<gregory> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<gregory> otaku-san: thats what came up
<dasko> otaku-san: but are U a japansese ?
<otaku-san> dasko: sadly no...why?
<glen_> foot: what problem were you having?
<dasko> because i love japaneese ^
<gregory> dpkg: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<gregory> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<otaku-san> dasko: me too
<gregory> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<gregory> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<gregory> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<gregory> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<gregory> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<gregory> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<gregory> otaku-san: thats what came up!
<foot> I dont have access to the database.
<dasko> otaku ? ure a admin ?
<dasko> Ure in red , i think its Admin no ?
<glen_> foot: what database?
<foot> and I only use  a few diferent passwords. none work
<jontydog> foot: do you have a tv card?
<otaku-san> gregory: dude chill! I saw it the first time I'm trying to look at it!
<foot> aww hell Ill be right back
<dasko> hum, im interessed too for the TV card, I got a Pinaple 50 I
<dasko> 50i sorry ^^
<otaku-san> dasko: hehe no I'm not admin.  And neither am I good with Linux....I get by tho'
<Hawkwind> gregory: Start using pastebin please
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gregory> whats that??
<dasko> ^^ do i install linux, is it Good ? and what can we do in linux ?
<Hawkwind> gregory: Read ^^^^^^^^^
<thomaswfry> good morning
<ubuntu> hi all
<dasko> hi ubuntu
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: thank you sooooo much!  I just thought of that
<gregory> k
<thomaswfry> i have a simple question i hope.
<gregory> so wat now otaku-san?
<ubuntu> i'm chatting froma live cd version of Kubuntu, and i'm going to install it, but i have a question
<dasko> Me too
<dasko> good same way
<DHGE> Electrolyte: http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
<dasko> chatting from CD too
<otaku-san> ubuntu, dasko: fire away
<dasko> but, what can we do with kubuntu ?
<thomaswfry> i need to recusively search a directory for mp3 files and then once found move them all to a single directory
<thomaswfry> any suggestions ?
<otaku-san> gregory: check your repos...let me get the path for you
<foot> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<dasko> otaku : sorry i dont understand
<gregory> ok
<ubuntu> i have one partition to WP, and two for Suse linux (swap and root): what have i to do to install Kubuntu over the Suse installation?
<Electrolyte> DHGE - that's not the problem,.
<foot> yes I have a tv card, wintv-pvr 150
<Hawkwind> thomaswfry: You could ask that in #Bash and they would give you a one liner to do just that real quick
<glen_> foot: well, i'd try to get the card working first, then deal with the myth-tv side of things. just a suggestion
<otaku-san> dasko: it means ask your question.  It's kindof slang in english
<jontydog> try using Kaffeine instead of mythtv
<jontydog> use the dvb section
<DHGE> thomaswfry: http://personal.riverusers.com/~thegrendel/abs-guide-4.0.tar.bz2  or man find and "|"
<dasko> otaku-san: ok, i want to know what we can do in linux, and its he better than Windows XP ?
<ubuntu> i have one partition to WP, and two for Suse linux (swap and root): what have i to do to install Kubuntu over the Suse installation? Have I to delete the two linux partitions, or can i press continue and it will be installed automatically there?=
<foot> glen_:  I have been following an install set of direction on http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: Just insert the CD and do an install.  It'll let you install over the SuSe install if you tell it to install on those partitions
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: Just tell it to install on the partitions where SuSe is
<gregory> otaku-san: hurryy
<foot> glen_: but I have only had linux for 5 days
<ubuntu> ahm, ok. And it will configure the Grub?
<Hawkwind> dasko: Try reading some linux sites.  Trying to tell you that here in the channel is quite difficult
<ubuntu> will it*
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: It should, yes
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: hey how do I start a private chat
<ubuntu> Hawkwind:  ok thanks, and sorry for my english... i'm connecting from spain ;-)
<gregory> otaku-san!!!!!!!!!!!!! HURRRY
<niekie> otaku-san, "/query Nickname" usually.
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: /query <nick>    That will open a new tab/window that you can then type to that person in
<Hawkwind> gregory: CHILL!!!!!!
<dasko> Hawkwind: but, if i install kubuntu, how can i do for desinstal ?
<Hawkwind> gregory: Seriously man.  When on IRC you need to have patience or else users will *not* help you
<ubuntu> see you
<gregory> wel its 3am here
<Hawkwind> dasko: You don't de-install, you simply delete the partition or install over it
<gregory> im tired im on 13 years old
<jontydog> you still need patience gregory
<Hawkwind> gregory: Then go to bed and stop pushing everyones buttons and upsetting them
<dasko> Hawkwind: ok, but now i got windows PRo, no prob for choose the OS ?
<Hawkwind> gregory: You keep doing what you're doing and everyone will put you on ignore and then noone will help you
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning
<dasko> i got 2 HS, one of 300 G and one of 250 G with windows
<Hawkwind> dasko: Are you wanting to keep the Windows install ?
<dasko> yes i want
<foot> hgow would one sheck to see if the tvcard is working?
<Hawkwind> dasko: Then install Linux to the partition that Windows is *not* on.  You'll see the option during the install
<dasko> ok no prob
<dasko> now i install
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: hi
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: Thank you.  Ok now how do I get someone to join...so n00b in this aspect
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: When you type to them if they are registered with nickserv, then they can respond back to you
<dasko> but got a last question, all my files (GAME musics, etc, are on the 2nd HD, if i install linux in this, is windows see the HD ?
<vlt> Hello. I just installed flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse. When I open a Website Konqueror still asks me to download the plugin. How can I activate it?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: If they aren't registered, then they need to register with nickserv first
<gregory> otaku-san: have you got the path?
<Hawkwind> vlt: Did you follow the how-to on the wiki ?  It has a part about getting it to work with konqueror
<Hawkwind> dasko: It should see it, yes
<dasko> Ok
<dasko> now, im in instalater, but, i want to create a partition of 100 G for linux
<dasko> how do thaht ?
<gregory> 100g...is that all
<gregory> i did 500g
<otaku-san> gregory: yes, but I'm trying to start a private chat with you so we don't tie up this ORC
<niekie> dasko, umm.. follow the dialog boxes VERY carefully.
<dasko> ok
<gregory> i can do private chat
<gregory> cant*
<niekie> And make sure you don't accidentally delete the wrong data. Heh.
<niekie> Else... all your data. *poof*
<dasko> see yaround , i do instalation ^^
<niekie> Backup to be sure.
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Take him to #Ubuntu-Classroom
<niekie> dasko, note: BACKUP!
<dasko> backup 200 G its hard i think
<dasko> i try ^^
<otaku-san> gregory: go to what Hawkwind posted
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: thanks man
* niekie doesn't even have 100G ;)
<Hawkwind> gregory: Join #Ubuntu-Classroom
<dasko> its ok, i allow 100 for linux, irs ok ?
<Sikon> how can I switch to my monitor's built-in speakers from standalone ones?
<niekie> I have only 19 GB for Linux.
<Hawkwind> dasko: That's a good start :)
<Sikon> if I have both pluggeed
<foot> Who recomended the skycard?
<foot> skystar?
<foot> no one recomended the skystar satelight reciever?
<ubuntu> Hello people
<justuser> i'm new in kubuntu world
<justuser> have a little question
<justuser> trying to configure locales in my system
<justuser> i want to have koi8-r
<justuser> everywhere except messages
<justuser> so my locale command tells me that i have koi8-r
<Sikon> justuser> set your default locale to ru_RU.KOI8-R and
<justuser> but how can make my LC_MESSAGES en_US?
<Sikon> set the LC_MESSAGES environment variable to en
<justuser> where?
<justuser> in /etc/envirenment?
<Sikon>     -  
<Sikon> %)
<justuser> :)
<ubuntu> hi there
<Sikon>      -   ~/.bash_profile
<justuser> Sikon - glyan v lichku plz
<Sikon>  -    
<justuser> ok
<visik7> anyone here have tried parallels ?
<edisav> guys, does anyone know if kubuntu will release the firefox 1.5.0.6 upgrade? It's been more than a week since firefox released it.
<Sikon> edisav> why don't you just download it?
<MrBaffalo> hi there again....
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: hey whats the link to paste.bin?
<edisav> sikon, because that's not the recommended way to do it
<Sikon> meh
<Sikon> who cares
<Sikon> I never wait for my distribution to release Firefox as a package
<TheGateKeeper> Sikon: why should he have to, what's the point of the repos if you are going to start doing that???
<justuser> Sikon - ne mogu poka russkiy vbit s live cd
<Hawkwind> edisav: It's in the repos
<edisav> how do i get that? I'm new to ubuntu but not to linux
<Hawkwind> justuser: This is an English only channel.  Might try joining your languages respective Kubuntu channel
<Sikon> in my opinion, as long as you understand what you're doing, it's ok
<Hawkwind> edisav: You need to enable all the repos
<Hawkwind> !repos > edisav
<TheGateKeeper> where Hawkwind?
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, I take that back.  1.5.0.6 hasn't made it yet
<edisav> does it have to do with including universe?
<justuser> Hawkwind  -sorry, i will.  can't someone tell me russian channel?
<Hawkwind> !russian
<ubotu> I know nothing about russian - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<djk_> !ru
<justuser> thx a lot
<TheGateKeeper> Sikon: IMHO defeats the point of the repos
<edisav> well, it seems that ubuntu hasn't upgraded its version yet, right?
<TheGateKeeper> Sikon: if we are going to start that lark up, then we might as well have setup.exe like windows and all that goes with it
<TheGateKeeper> edisav: would seem so
<edisav> does anyone know if/when they will do it?
<justuser> can't configure russian keyboard in kubuntu livecd, than will ask here :)
<Hawkwind> edisav: There are no new features in 1.5.0.6 anyways,  Stick with 1.5.0.5 until Ubuntu gets 1.5.0.6
<edisav> any securuty risks that you know of?
<justuser> my problem is that, i want to have messages in english and locale koi8r
<dasko> hey , ... its been 20 minutes i wait for the installation
<justuser> my /etc/envirenment is
<justuser> LANG=ru_RU.KOI8-R
<foot> jontydog: do you know how well it workd with cable comming in?
<justuser> LC_MESSAGES="en_US"
<Hawkwind> edisav: No.  If there were security reasons for an update, Ubuntu would have it already
<foot> jontydog: as apposed to satalight?
<edisav> ok, thanx
<justuser> but then there are troubles with apt
<dasko> oh time the installation take (my PC = AMD 64 FX 3500 + / 1 G   6600 GT
<dasko> how ^^
<justuser> it says that LC_ALL is not set :(
<dasko> oh sorry ^^ wrong cS
<dasko> CD
<tk> whats the hot_keys for screenshots? I took one yesterday on accident and now I cant find it to save my life....
<dasko> i dont take the CD for the 64 bit installation ^^
<Sikon> whenever a new version of Firefox comes out, I unpack the tar.gz to /usr/local/firefox/ and symlink /usr/local/bin/firefox to the executable
<archangel_> where is the restore option in the kubuntu live cd?
<dasko> See yaround all
<Sikon> tk> PrintScreen, duh
<tk> sikon: not doing it, thats what I tried
<Sikon> strange
<glen_> how to get rid of the bouncing icons when opening a program?
<tk> it opens up a viewer right away right?
<Sikon> tk> try Regional & Accessibility settings
<Sikon> in the control panel
<archangel_> where is the restore option in kubuntu?
<otaku-san> hey anyone know of a howto on making the k menu transparent
<djclue917> glen_: Control Center -> Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<archangel_> right click on the menu bar
<foot> otaku-san: right klick on it and go to configure panel
<jontydog> Foot: skystar2 only works with satellite m8 not cable
<archangel_> or what djclue917 said
<glen_> djclue917: thanks, one less annoyance
<archangel_> lol
<Hawkwind> foot: He's talking about the menu, not the panel
<otaku-san> foot: yeah
<archangel_> ohhh
<foot> otaku-san: oh
<otaku-san> foot: yeah...hehehe
<foot> jontydog: ok then  it wont work for me.
<longbean> menu translucency is in System Settings->Appearance->Style
<otaku-san> I've already made everything else trans
<archangel_> a clear menu is hard to read when you have a white page behind it
<jontydog> ok foot
<foot> jontydog: thx though
<archangel_> Hawkwind: hey, where is the restore option in kubuntu live cd?
<archangel_> I need to restore the kernal Hawkwind
<zzzerotime> hi all
<ponce> #kubuntuespaa
<tk> Sikon: got it working thanks, just had to "re apply" even though it should have worked
<Hawkwind> archangel_: No idea.  I've never used the Live CD
<zzzerotime> I was wondering if there are any way to install gunz international or any other free fps under linux
<zzzerotime> #kubuntuespaa Illegal channel name
<zzzerotime> wtf
<wind> how do you get flash to work in ff
<niels> eejiedereen
<TheGateKeeper> wind: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<wind> thanks
<niels> has sb experience with hacking?
<niels> just 4 funbtw
<TheGateKeeper> wind: yw :-)
<sorush20> !kmymoney
<ubotu> I know nothing about kmymoney - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<itsm> must go TODAY 2 dell xps m1710 laptops. price 600. these are on yahoo auctions. shipping is included in price and carry cases, message me if interested on aim at itscrazymikeeh or msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com
<Electrolyte> Well I feel like removing Kubuntu and just not bothering with Linux again.
<jontydog> lol@electrolyte I have felt like that but have stuck with it
<jontydog> its the best version of linux i have tried so far
<Electrolyte> Well I'm trying to use Linux for desktop stuff and just use Windows for games, but this is just getting rediculous.
<Electrolyte> How can I get Kubuntu to read NTFS drives?
<Electrolyte> I need to pull my music from another drive :(
<visik7> Electrolyte: for read only just mount it
<visik7> Electrolyte: for r/w try ntfs-3g
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: there are howto's in the ubuntu forums
<visik7> there's a guide to set it up
<itsm> must go TODAY 2 dell xps m1710 laptops. price 600. these are on yahoo auctions. shipping is included in price and carry cases, message me if interested on aim at itscrazymikeeh or msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com
<Electrolyte> I only want to read the drive.
<Hawkwind> itsm: Don't spam that junk here
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<TheGateKeeper> !ntfs > Electrolyte
<Electrolyte> Hang on got too many talking to me.
<jontydog> only problem I am having at the moment is networking my 3 other pcs to this one
<jontydog> my windows pcs are asking for a password and I haven't set one
<ica> hi
<jontydog> hi ica
<ica> i have a little problem connecting to my ssh server (rssh) with fish
<Electrolyte> Hey cheers, the script mounted them easily :)
<Electrolyte> Left them as read-only.
<ica> I am running rssh on my server to restrict it a little bit for the users on the server
<ica> the problem is that it isn't possible to connect to it with fish
<_Shade_> how should the fstab entry for an usb device mounting look like ?
<Hawkwind> ica: So use sftp://
<ica> is this a known problem (connecting to normal ssh servers is no problem)?
<vlt> Hawkwind: [flash ind Konqueror]  In the wiki I only can find "sudo update-flashplugin ... The plug-in will be available the next time you start Konqueror." But it doesn't work. Mmh ...
<Hawkwind> !flash > vlt
<_Shade_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Hawkwind> vlt: Follow the one there.  It works as I've done it and flash works in konqueror here
<ica> Hawkwind: thanx, that works!
<ica> I've tried it in the 'External places'
<itsm> must go TODAY 2 dell xps m1710 laptops. price 600. these are on yahoo auctions. shipping is included in price and carry cases, message me if interested on aim at itscrazymikeeh or msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com
<Hawkwind> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<Hawkwind> Someone please kill this spammer
* mode/#kubuntu [+oo imbrandon imbrandon_]  by ChanServ
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> Even better :P
<imbrandon_> hrm ok
<Hawkwind> imbrandon_: He's doing it in about 40 channels
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon_
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon_]  by imbrandon_
<ica> thanx for your help! bye!
<z1pp3r> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Hawkwind> imbrandon_: Thanks for atleast responding :)
<imbrandon_> heh np
<wind> you know what i want to see on this final fu show
<wind> capoeira
<Electrolyte> Anyone know how to get Mp3 support? :(
<aliasfred> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aliasfred> Electrolyte: the ubotu message was for you
<vlt> Hawkwind: [flash ind Konqueror]  Thanks. I did the "find new plugins" thing in Konqueror and now it works.
<Electrolyte> Ty.
<vlt> Hawkwind: s/ind/and
<Hawkwind> vlt: Glad to have helped :)
<thomaswfry> can anyone recommend a program that i can use to create playlists with drag and drop ?  xmms doesnt do it
<aliasfred> amarok is likely to do it
<thomaswfry> thanks, i'll check that out
<vlt> [OT (but don't know where to ask elsewhere]  I tried to set "/nick mynickname" but got "nickname already in use". That's right. It was another running irc client in the office. How could I have forced the other logging out and me logging in to freenode irc?
<aliasfred> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<aliasfred> vlt: the last ubotu msg was for you
<vlt> aliasfred: Thank you.
<vlt> aliasfred: I can't find an answer to my question there.
<Hawkwind> vlt: If the other nick was registered, /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<Hawkwind> vlt: /msg nickserv help   for all your nickserv questions/answers
<aliasfred> vlt: sorry i wasnt explicit enought, 1. register your nick, then 2. do what Hawkwind said. it will have the effect you want
<vlt> aliasfred/Hawkwind: The nick was already registered. Thank you, I'll try that ghost thing next time ...
<GoatBoy> can anyone help with geting Archos Gmini XS202 mp3 player working with Amarok, it mounts automatic in Kubuntu but AMarok canot find dev not sure it i am using right mount cmd in Amarok - new to linux
<intelikey> hmmm running ibunt 6.06 LTS   four login consoles running in 11m of ram
<Doodluv> is there a way to change where desktop icons are located? ie, when inserting disc the icon go to the right side instead of left?
<wind> what video player do i use to play .avi files?
<zipper_> I'm looking someone who has experience with getting the intel hda soundcard working on an Asus A6R laptop. The problem is extensive and well known, therefore i do not want to spam up a channel about something i guess only few could know something about.
<wind> kaffeine says the files are only 6 seconds each... which they aren't
* Doodluv knows this is trivial
<Doodluv> wind: try vlc
<intelikey> Doodluv look inside the icon files  there may be settings.
<intelikey> geometry is what you want
<TheGateKeeper> wind: it's the codecs that are the problem not the media player
<TheGateKeeper> !codecs > wind
<soon> Hi folks ... what would you recommend for file sharing between two kubuntu machines on a LAN? ssh, KNetAttatch or ??
<wind> thankie
<Doodluv> intelikey: geometry?
<intelikey> damn! can nothing graphical run without perl ?
<TheGateKeeper> soon: NFS
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<intelikey> Doodluv yes  geometry
<soon> ... NFS okay dokay ... KNetAttatch should use NFS right?
<TheGateKeeper> soon: sorry no knowledge of KNetAttatch ;-(
<Walzmyn> Is anybody here having trouble with Kicker locking up?
<IMEC> i seem to have problems with flash and konqueror...although firefox seems to work the same does not apply for konqueror
<gnomefreak> Walzmyn: when is it locking?
<gnomefreak> Walzmyn: what version of kde are you using? any errors?
<intelikey> ah ha i see,  it's defoma that depends on perl and everything graphic(except a very few) depends on defoma    anything that might replace defoma ???
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Walzmyn> gnomefreak The latest one, far as I know. It is now locking up as soon as I boot
<intelikey> gnomefreak you can smoke but your computer cant.
<Walzmyn> oh yes, computers can smoke. I've seen 'em.
<intelikey> only one time
<Walzmyn> true enough
<intelikey> you let the smoke out,  they don't work no mo
<intelikey> thus all electronics run on smoke
<Walzmyn> Ha!
<soon> TheGateKeeper : If Im only connecting two kubuntu machines will I still  need Samba ?
<intelikey> soon no
<Sir_Brizz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> soon: no I don't think so just use NFS
<soon> hmm ... apt-get install nfs ?
<intelikey> defoma replacement ?
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs > soon
<TheGateKeeper> soon: read the pm from ubotu
<soon> will do !
<soon> Thanks !
<TheGateKeeper> soon: yw ;-)
<exmethix> hi @ all
<exmethix> does anybody know how to change the fontcolor of the window list in the panel?
<Walzmyn> Should be under setting--> fonts
<otaku-san> hey this bit always gets me.  Okay for wine I already installed it thru apt-get install... and it's in /usr/bin/wine how do I get it up and running?
<Walzmyn> otaku-san now you have to do the "dining" part
<otaku-san> Walzmyn: dining...is that what I put into konsole?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: join #WineHQ and those guys can you help you since they are the experts
<Walzmyn> otaku-san no, That was from "Wining and Dinning" - humor dosn't work as well in text
<gnomefreak> Walzmyn: i need to know if its 3.5.4 or not
<Walzmyn> otaku-san try typing wine in the terminal and see what happens
<soulrider> hi everyone
<gnomefreak> Walzmyn: seeing as i just filed a bug on it when it boots the trash messages stays in upper left corner and kicker is empty ;)
<Walzmyn> gnomefreak how do i find out, with my panel not working, is there a terminal command for that?
<djk_> otaku-san: run winecfg, configure it, then wine some.exe iirc
<gnomefreak> Walzmyn: apt-cache policy kdebase
<otaku-san> Walzmyn: haha ok now I get it!
<exmethix> Walzmyn: no it isnt
<ewiwin> i wonder why there are no linuxn channels on paltalk
<aliasfred> what is paltalk ?
<Walzmyn> exmethix no what isn't?
<Walzmyn> gnomefreak it's 3.5.3
<exmethix> Walzmyn: i dont find a option setting -> fonts in the panel men
<thomaswfry> 8-) Kudos on the recommendation of Amorok. That is an awesome program and solved my problem instantly. Thanks
<otaku-san> djk_: so I would type run winecfg, or cd it?  Then I would ./configure it right?
<gnomefreak> Walzmyn: when it locks the kicker is empty and you have the trash loading thing in upper left corner?
<frantik> Terve!
<gnomefreak> Walzmyn: and im assuming your on dapper
<Walzmyn> exmethix oh, well, I think I know wehre it is, BUT my kicker panel is locked up and I can't do anything, so I can't look - sorry
<djk_> otaku-san: no, just winecfg, it's a program to configure wine..
<Walzmyn> gnomefreak yes to dapper, not to my knowledege with the trash, but i keep the panel on the top, so i could be covering it up. It just won't do anything and won't restart with a DCOP command
<exmethix> Walzmyn: np :)
<gnomefreak> Walzmyn: ok let me look into a few things.
<otaku-san> djk_: so just type winecfg in konsole
<Walzmyn> gnomefreak thanks for the help. I'm just going to reinstall and not do any upgrades this time. I have to go help my wife with something
<djk_> yes
<otaku-san> djk_: ok it's working
<kashif> anyone there
<nearfar> amaroK sucks for synching music library to my iPod
<nearfar> do you guys suggest any other app for synching with iPod?
<djk_> no, your ipod sucks :p
<fritsch> nearfar: why does it suck?
<fritsch> nearfar: what does not work?
<fritsch> nearfar: which version do you use?
<nearfar> fritsch: the iPod browser shows music by Artist and there is no option to 'sync' music fom local disk
<nearfar> fritsch: 1.3.9
<relix> what alternatives are there to quanta and bluefish?
<kashif> hhhheeeellllllllllooooooooo
<fritsch> nearfar: try version 1.4.1
<aliasfred> nvu ?
<relix> I'm especially looking for something that can easily upload changed files to the server for testing
<fritsch> nearfar: just add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-stable dapper main
<fritsch> nearfar: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<The_Poet> I need help to set up my wlan to work in my ubuntu, however in network settings it dosent seem to see the ESSID even though its open (it can be seen in kubuntu). even if i type in the ESSID manually, it dosent connect. any suggestions?
<aliasfred> relix: dunno if it match your need, but it is an alternative http://www.nvu.com/index.php
<relix> kthx aliasfred I'll check it out
<spiros_> hi
<fritsch> nearfar: never had any with this version and my ipod
<Cagari> hi how can i install apps without an internet connection?
<zipper__> Cagari, you can use packages on your harddrive, floppy drive or cd/dvd drive
<zipper__> or compile sources
<Cagari> i get error when i try to install *.deb on kubuntu
<zipper__> what kind of error, and what are you trying to install?
<fritsch> Cagari: * means 0,1 ...n (n-> infinity)
<Cagari> for example i need gcc
<fritsch> Cagari: or just a random one?
<fritsch> Cagari: place your cd in drive and do apt-get install build-essential
<Cagari> the live cd?
<nearfar> fritsch: fyi, I installed kubuntu-deskop after install ubuntu
<nearfar> I don't think I would have kubuntu.org in my sources.list
<fritsch> nearfar: no problem, just install the new amarok the sources list
<fritsch> nearfar: You have to place it in later ...
<fritsch> nearfar: ubuntu just ships with 1.3.9 (which really sucks *G*)
<fritsch> Cagari: have a try
<fritsch> Cagari: if it cannot find these packages, it wants to download from the net
<Cagari> the prob is i cant connect to net. I trying to get it working right now. USB sagem modem >>"
<Cagari> oh well ty for advice
<fritsch> Cagari: no problem, i do not know if the modem is supported
<dek_aik> Cagari: use "sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb" to install individual files
<fritsch> nearfar: working?
<fritsch> dek_aik: yes, but only if there arent other dependencies ...
<nearfar> fritsch: let me try
<fritsch> nearfar: ill do :-)
<Cagari> dek_aik & fritsch: ty
<jarska> What should I do if there happens an error while installing programs in package manager?
<Cagari> USB modem in general seems so troublesome :(. And ethernet modem is very expensive at my place
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: are you here?
<nearfar> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<nearfar> fritsch: that's while doing apt-get update
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yeppers
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: what version of kubuntu?
<fritsch> nearfar: no problem ;-)
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: 6.06 Dapper
<fritsch> nearfar: its okay
<gnomefreak> btw you can feel free to read your bug now ;)
<jarska> What should I do if there happens an error while installing programs in package manager?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: xchat/xchat-gnome is not installed with kubuntu
<fritsch> nearfar: if it disturbs you: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<fritsch> nearfar: just do apt-get upgrade and the new amarok should be installed
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: they pulled all xchats from installing with it around flight 3
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Ahhh yeah.  But with the default sources, xchat-gnome gets installed
<Cagari> fritsch: for the sudo dpkg. Where should the package be foundf for it to work?
<jarska> What should I do if there happens an error while installing programs in package manager?
* nearfar installing
<fritsch> Cagari: dpkg -i "absolute" path of package
<fritsch> Cagari: but apt-get manages normally all this stuff for you
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: shouldnt at all you would have to sudo apt-get install it. please run apt-cache policy xchat
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: what version and is it installed?
<Cagari> fritsch apt-get gets the package from the net?
<uwo> hi all --- which is a good program for ripping dvds?
<nearfar> fritsch: why is it install ruby?
<nearfar> *installing
<fritsch> nearfar: it is used for the lyrics script
<jarska> What should I do if there happens an error while installing programs in package manager?
<nald> haha.... i've got the same problem
<jarska> do you? :D
<jarska> guys, we need some help here :P
<nald> yes, well i've got some downloading issues with the packages etc... but i have no clue how to fix this...
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Right.  What I'm saying is....with the default sources that you get after an install of Dapper, if you go to apt-get install xchat, it installs xchat-gnome instead.  Why don't we have xchat in main instead of it being in universe ?
<lackdiant> hi, how can I install kde 3.5.4? do I have to set edgy eft repositories on my kubuntu
<djclue917> jarska nald: what are the errors?
<djclue917> jarska nald: please use the pastebin by the way...
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: For Kubuntu I think xchat should be in main, and xchat-gnome should be in universe and vice-versa for Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: ahhh that
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: that i cant answer atm but i will make sure it gets answered
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: So in the bug report, I guess I didn't make myself very clear :(
<nald> sorry... pastebin?
<Hawkwind> nald: http://pastebin.ca
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i wil fix it dont worry
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I'll comment that info I just stated on the bug report
<nald> ok
<gnomefreak> k
<djclue917> lackdiant: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<gnomefreak> sorry Hawkwind ive been playing with lots of bugs this morning ;)
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No problem.  I didn't make myself very clear on the original report
<jarska> They say linux is simple and easy to use.... but it isn't!
<Healot> why I am still using Windows when the heat is on the ice
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I replied with a comment to clear things up a bit.  Hopefully that will help
<gnomefreak> i see it
<Pupeno_> I have these iptables rules: http://pastebin.ca/127988 , does anybody know why I can't connect to http://localhost:8000/ (where I have a web server running) ?
<jarska> fucking linux. nothing works as it  should.
<Pupeno_> jarska: yes, Hurd is much better.
<nald> don't know how to get more info about the error :(
<jarska> pupeno_ hurd?
<gnomefreak> jarska: watch your language
<nearfar> jarska: Nothing is Permanent
<nearfar> fritsch: the new amaroK crashed! :(
<grothesk> jarska: So how do you install?
<jarska> gnomefreak lol, sry
<RadiantFire> GNU/Hurd is nuts... barely anything works
<fritsch> nearfar: mmmh, backup your old "amarok settings" and try with new one
<RadiantFire> there are always the BSD's they always work well
<jarska> grothesk by package manager
<grothesk> Which one jarska?
<jarska> adeps
<jarska> *adept
<grothesk> .k
<nearfar> fritsch: hmm, it works the second time, but I don't see 'iPod' support
<gekko`> klogd's cpu-usage is always around 80%. what could be the problem?
<fritsch> nearfar: it is working here since (mmmh very long)
<grothesk> Try konsole then.
<fritsch> nearfar: now just plug in your ipod
<jarska> I've tried
<jarska> wont work
<fritsch> nearfar: it will see "it"
<grothesk> jarska: What error did konsole put out?
<grothesk> 'wont work' is no error message i know of.
<jarska> grothesk hmm... hard to expalin it in english, because it's in finnish....
<nearfar> fritsch: well, it doesn't. There is no 'devices' tab.
<jarska> but
<nearfar> there are only 4 - Files, Playlists, Collection and Content. fritsch
<jarska> It says I have no Required disc space
<fritsch> nearfar: yes thats normal for the first time
<fritsch> nearfar: just plug out and rein your media player
<grothesk> jarska: So your hdd is full.
<nearfar> eh?
<jarska> grothesk it isnt
<fritsch> nearfar: if not found, settings -> configure amarok -> media player
<nearfar> fritsch: I'm trying that
<jarska> grothesk how could it be? Ive just installed linux, and it doesnt fill 10gb of disc space
<fritsch> nearfar: it norammly finds by just pluging in your device
<nearfar> fritsch: ah works.
<grothesk> jarska: On which hdd/partition is your linux installed?
<nearfar> fritsch: but how do I 'sync'?
<fritsch> nearfar: just mark your files you want to transfair, right click "to media player"
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: :)
<fritsch> nearfar: then click on media player and here on "transfaier"
<jarska> grothesk I'm not sure, but there is free disc space in every partition
<nearfar> fritsch: I usually want the whole library to be synched.
<nearfar> fritsch: (some of which are already in the iPod)
<fritsch> nearfar: try ;-) you get it working :-)
<guy> hi all, i am new in kubuntu and like it very much, but i can't install logitec quick camera driver, i dont see /dev/video0 mount, whats wrong?
<grothesk> jarska: df -h | grep hd
<fritsch> nearfar: 1.4.1 has much more features than 1.3.9 - so what was working before should work now, too
<jarska> grothesk ill try
<guy> can anyone help me?
<grothesk> It will tell you how much your hdd are used.
<fritsch> nearfar: have to help cooking :-)
<ninHer> guy wich software are you using to run the webcam ?
<guy> soft from adept: qcam-usb
<nearfar> fritsch: not working
<ninHer> guy i mean software to run the wecam
<nearfar> nothing happens after clicking on 'transfer'
<ninHer> gnomemeeting or so ?
<guy> aaaaaaa
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Many thanks.  I greatly appreciate it :)
<gnomefreak> i take it you read it
<gnomefreak> lol
<guy> camorama
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yep
<jarska> grothesk 9,8 2,5 6,9 27%
<ninHer> guy try using ekiga
<fritsch> nearfar: try it again :-) you are too fast for really trying
<nearfar> fritsch: but there are music in transfer queue.
<fritsch> nearfar: cool! now just click on transfair
<grothesk> jarska: So there shold be plenty of space.
<gnomefreak> i found out why it is that way (more than likely the reason) but ill keep up with it and monday if i see the maintainer i will ping him if i can
<nearfar> fritsch: damn! how complex :)
<guy> when i started with linux i didnt think about all these problems
<jarska> grothesk yes, there is
<fritsch> nearfar: working?
<nald> what are people using to watch DVDs?
<ninHer> step by step, guy
<nearfar> fritsch: before that, how will it handle existing files?
<ninHer> patience to see the reward
<guy> i tried with ekida- no camera detected
<ninHer> :-)
<nearfar> will it create new version in iPod?
<fritsch> nearfar: don`t know ;-)
<grothesk> jarska: Paste the output of 'sudo apt-get update' to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Sounds good.  I do appreciate your attention to it :)
<guy> maybe i sould compile kernel?
<nearfar> fritsch: so if I want to 'sync' (the new files, which I may not know), it is not possible in amaroK?
<ninHer> guy try gqcam packet also
<fritsch> nearfar: but there are cool plugins, so you can transfair ogg, mpc files, he "transKodes" this on the fly
<ninHer> wich kernel are you using ?
<fritsch> nearfar: did it work before?
<guy> last
<guy> 2.15.26
<nearfar> fritsch: I fear to mess up with my existing music in iPod
<gnomefreak> anytime thats one of my many tasks around here
<ninHer> guy sufficient.....by large kernel :-)
<fritsch> nearfar: this could be possible :-)
<fritsch> nearfar: just wanted you show, that the new version is really cool
<guy> help!!!
<ninHer> guy are you using a 32 or 64 bit box ?
* nearfar goes back to banshee for sync
<guy> 32
<nearfar> fritsch: yes, it is. Thanks :)
<ninHer> nice
<nearfar> fritsch: I will use banshee only for iPod sync.
<guy> i have two comp- the same problem
<ninHer> guy don't forget try gqcam packet also
<jarska> grothesk done
<grothesk> jarska: The link?
<guy> can some expert help me
<guy> i have skype
<guy> :)
<jarska> grothesk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20387
<ninHer> mmm, skype is not free software
<grothesk> jarska: There ist adept still running.
<guy> does anybody speak russion here?
<guy> ninher its fre between computers
<Pupeno_> With firefox I can access http://localhost:8000/ but konqueror timesout, any ideas ?
<jarska> grothesk so what should i do
<lmosher> When I open a .mpg file in firefox it uses a plugin to play the movie. It goes to a blank screen taht says (no picture) and then once the vid downloads it plays it. Which plugin is this?
<otaku-san> guy: some one speaking russian earlier
<grothesk> jarska: close all programs dealing with installation.
<grothesk> Especially adept.
<ninHer> guy i mean skype is not free software
<guy> you know, abter i descovered ubuntu, i dont want to use windows
<jarska> grothesk konsole too?
<bunkerwolf> does anybody know a tool for speechcontrol?
<grothesk> No. We need konsole.
<jarska> ok
<guy> messanger?
<guy> :)
<grothesk> jarska: So run it again now.
<ninHer> a nice tool for I.M. is Kopete
<jarska> grothesk u mean adept or konsole?
<ninHer> give it a chance
<meta_> hi all
<meta_> please help me fast
<ninHer> hi meta_
<meta_> something ate up my hd
<guy> there can i reed how to about drivers for dummies?
<grothesk> jarska: I mean 'sudo apt-get update'
<guy> ::)
<fritsch> meta_: was it hungry?
<jarska> grothesk ok
<meta_> 2hour ago, i have 1.5gigs of free space
<fritsch> meta_: did you install many programs?
<meta_> it isn't humorous, because a piece of my work is lost
<fritsch> meta_: try sudo apt-get clean
<meta_> because it can't save
<fritsch> meta_: wargh! okay
<meta_> no
<jarska> done
<meta_> i'm only webdeveloped
<fritsch> meta_: sorry for being jokey then
<grothesk> jarska: Any E: Errormessages?
<ninHer> also some tools for backup Konserve
<meta_> okay not roblem, but please give me a tip
<flamesfan> hey all
<meta_> what i need to check
<jarska> grothesk hmm... :D no.
<guy> anyone speak hebrew?::)
<jarska> grothesk i think
<red> anyway i can get better resolution on my notebook
<grothesk> jarska: Then do a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<red> i have an ati mobility radeon x1300
<meta_> and again!!!
<meta_> i have freed up 500mb
<meta_> 10minutes ago
<flamesfan> hi Iam new to linux and Iam thinking about install kubuntu
<red> kubuntu is nice
<meta_> and at this time i have 160mb of free space
<jarska> grothesk done. then?
<red> thats what im using
<meta_> please fast help me
<Lacerta> lo
<flamesfan> and was wondering what is the lowest system it can be installed on
<grothesk> jarska: I don't know what you was about to install...
<flamesfan> kubuntu
<Lacerta> what's the file that has the iwconfig configuration?
<meta_> hola
<meta_> anybody
<meta_> please ehlp me fast!^^
<jarska> grothesk java
<Lacerta> i need to change the wlan0 to ad-hoc mode every time i boot
<jarska> grothesk firstly sun java, then blackdown java
<rahul> is there a way to apply theme to the log off window anyone?
<grothesk> jarska: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin sun-java5-jre
<fritsch> meta_: it stills "deletes" sth. in the background?
<Healot> next I am having Java myself, good coffee
<nald> does anyone a program to play dvds?
<gnomefreak> grothesk: just sun-java5-plugin
<red> anyway to get a a better screen resolution
<fritsch> meta_: pleas give a ps aux in pastebin please
<gnomefreak> grothesk: it will install -bin -jre
<meta_> fritsch: i'm from tty (for prevent more configuration and otehr file loss)
<meta_> i'm stopped lammp
<fritsch> meta_: sorry no idea
<grothesk> gnomefreak: Tried it earlier. Did not work for me.
<gnomefreak> grothesk: enable multiverse repos
<thompa> having a faster newer computer processor really does not do much, i notice only a little difference in speed
<grothesk> gnomefreak: I do have mutliverse
<jarska> grothesk then?
<gnomefreak> please apste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<jarska> grothesk i think there occured an error
<grothesk> jarska: Do you want to develop in java?
<gnomefreak> s/apste/paste
<jarska> grothesk why not... :D
<grothesk> Because you will need sun-java5-jdk then.
<jarska> grothesk konsole says E: broken packages
<Healot> or use Solaris, since Java comes installed by default :0
<nald> jarska got the same E
<RadiantFire> weee for solaris...
<grothesk> jarska: Which one is broken?
<Tasc0> Hello
<Healot> thanks to canonical opensolaris is getting the heat
<Tasc0> Can anyone tell me how much space does Kubuntu use?
<jarska> grothesk sun-java5-bin?
<Tasc0> Can anyone tell me how much space does Kubuntu use?
<nald> ive got all these packages that are not installable...
<jarska> cagari not much
<rahul> how can one change the appearance of the log out window?
<jarska> nald same here
<Tasc0> No one?
<nald> sorry tasc0 i'm a newbe...
<gnomefreak> Tasc0: 2.6 gigs give or take a .2 gig
<jarska> tasc0 not much?
<Tasc0> Um
<jarska> grothesk can u fix my problem??? :D
<Tasc0> Because I have SuSE in a partition of 3.1 G and I have 2Mb. left :(
<gnomefreak> Tasc0: 2 mb?
<Tasc0> Yes
<jarska> lol
<gnomefreak> your not putting ubuntu on that
<grothesk> jarska: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin sun-java5-jre-bin
<grothesk> jarska: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin sun-java5-bin
<grothesk> Sorry
<Tasc0> I was thinking on resinstalling SuSE and choose the size I want, but that may harm my Windows partition.
<Tasc0> HellO?
<jarska> grothesk doesnt work
<malick> hi
<grothesk> jarska: Doesn't work is no error message I would understand.
<grothesk> Please tell me WHAT is wrong.
<jarska> grothesk same problem... broken packages
<gnomefreak> jarska: sudo apt-get -f install
<grothesk> Paste it please
<jarska> grothesk here?
<grothesk> No!
<grothesk> pastebin
<jarska> forgot the url :D
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jarska> and i think u dont understand finnish
<grothesk> jarska: Look in the toppic.
<gnomefreak> jarska: type in terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<grothesk> jarska: I don't need to understand finnish.
<gnomefreak> jarska: let me know if it wants to remove/upgrade/install anything
<jarska> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20388
<jarska> gnomefreak all 0
<Administrator> after 1day uptime my  Timing buffered disk reads:  went wayy down... why?
<Shinzetsu> I try to install Cedega, it says it needs, xlibs, when I try and install xlibs, it says Its not available and it gives me libxftl and xkeyboard-config
<Shinzetsu> libxftl doesnt exist
<gnomefreak> Shinzetsu: try xlibs-dev
<jarska> why is this so hard? installing programs should be a pe
<jarska> *piece of cake
<grothesk> jarska: Seems like you need multiverse.
<gnomefreak> jarska: does that say that unixodbc is broken?
<grothesk> jarska: It is that simple.
<jarska> gnomefreak i think so
<Shinzetsu> gnomefreak: already have that
<grothesk> But something is broken here, jarska
<gnomefreak> jarska: try sudo apt-get install unixobdc
<jarska> grothesk orly :D
<eamon> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mpc1000> !ruby
<ubotu> I know nothing about ruby - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Cagari> hi anyone knows what is gcc? Seems i need it for build-essential
<mpc1000> !rails
<ubotu> I know nothing about rails - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mpc1000> boo
<jarska> gnomefreak it couldn't find the package
<gnomefreak> jarska: you need to enable multiverse repo
<gnomefreak> !repos > jarska
<gnomefreak> jarska: see your pm from ubotu
<Shinzetsu> Cagari: gcc is a C compiler
<jarska> gnomefreak i have!
<gnomefreak> jarska: are you sure you didnt enable the backports multiverse repo instead of multiverse main ...
<gnomefreak> jarska: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<jarska> gnomefreak dunno :D this linux is like hebrew for me
<Cagari> Shinzetsu: ty. How do i put it in kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Cagari: install build-essential
<Shinzetsu> Cagari: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<Shinzetsu> get the linux headers for your kernel, itll give you a list
<Cagari> oh btw.. i dunt have access to net on linux. I cant make my usb modem to work with it >>
<jarska> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20390
<gnomefreak> you dont have a main repo
<gnomefreak> lol
<jarska> lol
<jarska> how should i know anything of repoes? Im still a beginner
<gnomefreak> jarska: how did you open /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<jarska> gnomefreak via konqueror
<gnomefreak> jarska: close it
<jarska> gnomefreak done
<gnomefreak> jarska: open terminal and type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> jarska: let me know when it opens
<Gingillo> hi, i have a problem, when i am installing my copy of Kubuntu, the installation stops to "mounting root file system", i tryed to redownload and reburn the cd 3 times, but it dindt worked. Can someone help me? I'ts my first time with linux!
<jarska> gnomefreak done
<gnomefreak> jarska: delete everything inside or it except the first line
<grothesk> Have to go. CU!
<jarska> cya
<jarska> gnomefreak done
<gnomefreak> jarska: ok now go to this link in a browser http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<jarska> gnomefreak then
<gnomefreak> jarska: scroll down to bottom
<tylersmith> I'm having trouble installing amarok-1.4.1. I added "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main"  in the adept "manage repositories." Then tried to find amarok 1.4.1. It didn't find it. What did I do wrong?
<zipper> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> you see the texted int he white box?
<Gingillo> hi, i have a problem, when i am installing my copy of Kubuntu, the installation stops to "mounting root file system", i tryed to redownload and reburn the cd 3 times, but it dindt worked. Can someone help me? I'ts my first time with linux!
<gnomefreak> tylersmith: check the repo again
<jarska> gnomefreak done
<tylersmith> gnomefreak: Thanks what does this mean?
<gnomefreak> jarska: copy the text int he white box and paste it into your file thats open please hit enter 2 times after the first repo so the paste starts 2 lines below it
<gnomefreak> tylersmith: hold on i think that repos is wrong
<gnomefreak> tylersmith: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main
<jarska> gnomefreak done
<Gingillo> please help me =(
<gnomefreak> jarska: save and close
<gnomefreak> tylersmith: you are missing a 1 int he repo
<jarska> gnomefreak done
<gnomefreak> jarska: in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<jarska> gnomefreak: Done.
<gnomefreak> jarska: when its done you might have updates
<gnomefreak> jarska: any updates?
<jarska> gnomefreak ok
<tylersmith> gnomefreak: I checked "http://kubuntu.org/packages/" amarok-141 is there and is added in my repositories... Still can't find Amarok when I search for it with adept.
<jarska> gnomefreak wait a sec.... it updated something
<gnomefreak> jarska: ok
<gnomefreak> tylersmith: your not using the " are you?
<jarska> gnomefreak; it updated packagelist(s)
<tylersmith> gnomefreak: Nope.
<gnomefreak> jarska: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<asimon> tylersmith: Did you 'fetch updates' after adding this repo?
<gnomefreak> tylersmith: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<jarska> gnomefreak: wow I think it works
<klerfayt> xset m 1 0 is the most precise? or is it xset m 1 1?
<tylersmith> asimon: Yes. I did a fetch updates.
<tylersmith> Where is the pastebin?
<rajiv> hello everyone
<asimon> tylersmith: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jarska> gnomefreak: do i have to enabla and configure it if i want it to work as a firefox plugin?
<tylersmith> gnomefreak: I did a gedit on /etc/apt/sources.list and found deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main  in the file.
<Gingillo> gnomefreak can you help me?
<Lynoure> If someone here has experience with setting up bluetooth sync for a Palm device, I could use your help. Does it really take all the stops from http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8185 ?
<Gingillo> hi, i have a problem, when i am installing my copy of Kubuntu, the installation stops to "mounting root file system", i tryed to redownload and reburn the cd 3 times, but it dindt worked. Can someone help me? I'ts my first time with linux!
<gnomefreak> Gingillo: is this desktop cd that you are installing from?
<nald> gnomefreak, it worked also for me ;) thanx a lot!
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> tylersmith: ^^
<gnomefreak> nald: what did?
<zipper> Gingillo, Are you trying to install kubuntu on a laptop or a stationary pc?
<Gingillo> gnomefreak: here it is the name of the installation cd "kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso"
<Gingillo> zipper: stationary pc
<nald> i had the same prolbem as jarska
<gnomefreak> Gingillo: ok
<gnomefreak> nald: ok cool
<tylersmith> gnomefreak: What does ^^ mean? Did I offend you?
<gnomefreak> tylersmith: no
<zipper> tylersmith, it's a smiley
<gnomefreak> tylersmith: please put the file on pastebin. i had ubotu post the link for pastebin
<zipper> tylersmith, used by many (korean) starcraft players
<Healot> ^_^
<Healot> more like it
<asimon> I though it were just two arrows pointing upwards to the pastebin info ;-)
<gnomefreak> Gingillo: im not sure. maybe the md5sums dont match. maybe you didnt burn it on lowest speed
<gnomefreak> asimon: it was
<zipper> oh :)
<tylersmith> gnomefreak: I put it in the pastebin. Am I supposed to add an address or something?
<rajiv> hey gingillo,i had a problem while installing kubuntu that it would hang while scanning for security repos,the prob was that my cd-rom after not reading for some time dies down n kubuntu installer isnt able to run it back up so the trick is to keep ur cd-rom busy,what i did was to open up konqueror n go thru all the documentation till the installation completed
<zipper> Hmm, anyone knows if there's a danish mirror for (k)ubuntu i could use in my repositories?
<Gingillo> gnomefreak: i burned the cd 3 times with 3 different files, but at the max speed, must i try with the lowest? (i don't know what " md5sums" means
<gnomefreak> tylersmith: click send than give me the new link it gives you
<zipper> After messing around a bit, i now get this error whenever i install anything with apt-get : DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction. - how can i fix this?
<gnomefreak> Gingillo: do you have the iso still saved?
<Gingillo> gnomefreack: yea
<Gingillo> *freak :P sorry
<gnomefreak> ok Gingillo in terminal type md5sum <name of iso>
<Gingillo> i am on windows :P it's the first time i try to use linux
<gnomefreak> Gingillo: than give me the output of it (it may take a while)
<nald> again big thanx... i'm able to play dvds now... cu!
<rajiv> hmmm Gingillo
<rajiv> try what i said
<Gingillo> sorry can you query it to me? i did a cleanup :P
<Gingillo> gnomefreak:  i am on windows :P it's the first time i try to use linux..
<rajiv> i had a problem while installing kubuntu that it would hang while scanning for security repos,the prob was that my cd-rom after not reading for some time dies down n kubuntu installer isnt able to run it back up so the trick is to keep ur cd-rom busy,what i did was to open up konqueror n go thru all the documentation till the installation completed
<Dr_Willis> *the horror*
<Dr_Willis> :P
<rajiv> Gigillo read this
<Gingillo> ok
<rajiv> sry Gingillo
<Dr_Willis> lol
<rajiv> i mistyped
<Dr_Willis> ya know - its amazing how nasty many of these kde themes look.
<apu> how it'spossible
<Gingillo> sorry rajiv i didnt understand vry well what i have to do
<apu> du -h is seeing a folder
<apu> and it's subfolders
<apu> in krusader or konq i'm not see that folder
<apu> s
<rajiv> while installing,just open up ur konqueror n keep pressing some links
<osh_> Dr_Willis: Isn't it amazing that there isn't just themes that you can download and just set as the default? Most of them require "configure && make && make install" or some bullshit like that.
<rajiv> make sure u keep ur cd-rom running
<Dr_Willis> osh_,  thats for the special effects features of the themes normally
<Gingillo> while installing? how do i open konqueror?
<Dr_Willis> osh_,  but the kde 'get wallpapers from the web site' feature is nifty
<Gingillo> sorry for my newbity :P
<nearfar> the fact kubuntu opens #kubuntu by default in Konversation has bought this many people here
<rajiv> quite true mearfar
<osh_> Dr_Willis: Might be. Still, there should be something similar for kde-themes as there is for superkaramba. Just point and click and stuff'll work. IMHO.
<rajiv> nearfar*
<gnomefreak> Gingillo: from the menu
<Gingillo> by pressing f1?
<Gingillo> *F1
<gnomefreak> Gingillo: its a live cd so you should see a desktop with menu and everything
<Gingillo> O_O
<Gingillo> no i dont
<gnomefreak> Gingillo: when you put the cd to boot from cd to isntall you should see the first item is start live cd or install
<Gingillo> yes
<Gingillo> i choose install
<gnomefreak> Gingillo: choose that option and it should boot you into kde with a K in the lower left corner of screen
<xwolf-> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<gnomefreak> and 3 icons beside it
<Gingillo> ok gnomefreak i'm going to try
<Gingillo> thanks
<rajiv> is there any place where i can d/w a collection of kd-themes bundled
<rajiv> kde-themes*
<jihi> hi, how can i setup update-grub, that it updates a menu.lst in /media/hda1/Grub/ and not in /root/Grub/ ?
<Dr_Willis> osh_,  superkaramba is all python. not C/C++ as far as i know.. and you dont want to know the disasters ive had with Karamba/Superkaramba. :0
<Dr_Willis> osh_,  of course if everyone made .debs  for kubuntu - it would be best for us. Lol.
<osh_> Dr_Willis: Probably not. I'm just saying that superkaramba is a great app that works as expected. It does things the way I'd like them to be done. :-)
<osh_> Dr_Willis: I just installed vmware to be able to make debs. Seems like not many in this channel knows how to make them so I'm a bit hard pressed to find help.
<Dr_Willis> heh - ive rarely had superkaramba work as expected.. :P seems i always got to twiddle with the stuff.
<Dr_Willis> Ive never made debs either.
<Dr_Willis> im too lazy
<osh_> Dr_Willis: there is a kubuntu-devel isn't there? Could that be the right place to ask for help about it? I've been creating redhat rpms for a living (part time anyway) so I'm no stranger to packaging. Just that I've never done debs before and they're a bit different.
<Dr_Willis> kinstaller - application installer for KDE  - Hmm - is mentioned at the kde theme site... not tried that.
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> The apt-get homepage has more docs then i can ever read. :P
<Dr_Willis> other then that.. ive messed with rpms more then debs as well.
<osh_> Dr_Willis: yes, i'm aware of the docs, but sometimes it just helps to ask someone. docs are great for some things but not for others.
<rajiv> people,is there any other distro that i can try
<osh_> rajiv: mandriva. used to be the one true user-friendly distro.
<nearfar> superkaramba doesn't work
<rajiv> but mandriva aint free
<rajiv> its biased 2wards club members
<osh_> rajiv: yes it is. it's just nagging you to become a member all the time. just ignore that. I run it on one machine. does it's job quite nicely.
<Agios> Mandriva is free.
<rajiv> gentoo,arch dint run on my pc
<rajiv> any other good distro which instals packages frm source
<osh_> rajiv: freebsd.
<rajiv> but is bsd ,linux?
<Healot> debian/ubuntu can do that too, if you enabled the deb-src repos
<osh_> rajiv: nope, it's bsd. but it's a good distro that installs from source.
<Agios> rajiv: http://distrowatch.com/
<Agios> about 100 listed there, take your pick
<rajiv> i got lost browsing distrowatch
<rajiv> ubuntu rockx but now im feeling kinda bored
<insanekane> rajiv: ubuntu just isn't as exciting as a BSOD
<pieter> hello folks
<rajiv> hmmmm....
<rajiv> mayb ill try bsd
<pieter> is there anyone who can help installing a Prism2 wireless PCMCIA card?
<pieter> anyone....?
<rajiv> sry pieter,i donno nythin about PCMCIA h/w
<pieter> would you have a good tip where to look for info?
<rajiv> google
<rajiv> or ubuntuforums.org
<sahasrara> does anyone know is a cisco modem/router a good choice for getting online with dialup?
<sahasrara> oops i think that's a dsl modem
<flaccid> is there a service manager in ubuntu
<flaccid> cli
<m_tadeu> hi...i'm unable to boot from a kubuntu cd...bios is set for the cd first...its an old pc...whats wrong?
<rajiv> how much is ur RAM
<intelikey> need 128m ram to run the live
<Agios> flaccid: yes, I like sysv-rc-conf
<m_tadeu> oh crap :D
<rajiv> 128 for xfce,gnome n kde wont run unless 256
<flaccid> Agios: install that by apt-get?
<Agios> flaccid: yep. apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<Agios> it's similar to the old chkconfig script
<intelikey> m_tadeu you can use hoary or breezy install cd  in as little as 64m   then update.
<KaiHanari> Is there a gui app anywhere pre-installed for having programs start on log-in to KDE?
<intelikey> rajiv are you sure about kubuntu ?
<rajiv> BUM
<m_tadeu> i have 128
<rajiv> yup intelikey,it dint boot on my friends pc with 192mb ram
<intelikey> rajiv i installed kubuntu on this box with 192 so that don't wash
<Tm_T> KaiHanari: there is, Konqueror
<rajiv> hmmm..........
<rajiv> M-tadeu,i u want to install kubuntu or ubuntu in 128mb ram,beter d/w alternate cd
<KaiHanari> Tm_T, eh? how?
<Agios> KaiHanari: drag and drop to ~/.kde/Autostart ??
<flaccid> thanks
<Tm_T> KaiHanari: all you need to do is make links/scripts to ~/.kde/Autostart
<Tm_T> I prefer scripts
<rajiv> how come intelikey,his pc wont boot only at 192 mb ram
<KaiHanari> bleh
<KaiHanari> i meant EASY... gui. writing a guide for noobs
<m_tadeu> but 128 is too small for kde is it?
<Agios> I figure if he asks for a GUI he's not into scripts :)
<intelikey> anyone know init ?
<intelikey> i'm in the wrong channel for that....
<rajiv> m_tadeu,try installing frm alternate cd
<m_tadeu> rajiv: yup..got that. but after installing, will kde run fine on 128MB?
<rajiv> it should,or so they claim
<rajiv> y dont u try xfce,its kewl
<m_tadeu> 'cos my girlfriend likes kde ;)
<rajiv> well if u love ur girlfriend so much,buy her another 128mb
<rajiv> i donno for sure but they claim that kde will run on 128mb
<m_tadeu> its a kinda old pc...her new pc is on support, so its not worth it
<rajiv> im having 512mb ram,but kubuntu is leaving just 4-5mb free mainly coz of background applications,but ive read that its the most memory efficient dektop environment
<rajiv> better do a search on google or post ur query on forums,if someone has succeeded to run it then ull get to know
<KaiHanari> I have run KDE on 32 MB ram, rajiv , m_tadeu , but it was not kubuntu. it was Red Hat 9
<KaiHanari> ran quite nice
<rajiv> hey m_tadeu check this out,http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=310719,but its for hoary not dapper
<Agios> I can't imagine any GUI running nice in 32MB RAM. Even 512 is marginal anymore.
<rajiv> yup i agree
<flaccid> seet thats nice Agios
<KaiHanari> Agios, well, it did. it was 2 years ago. it ran quite nice on 32mb ram, and 166 mhz proc.
<flaccid> sweet
<zipper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> the sysv-rc-conf
<m_tadeu> grub should show up anyway with 128MB...i don't think the memory is doing damage at this phase
<m_tadeu> the live cd one, i mean
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> i'm installing kubuntu, and i have a question with partitioning
<ubuntu> it asks me which partitions i want to use
<ubuntu> hehe, problem resolved
<ubuntu> solved*
<ubuntu> i had a swap and a root partition since a SuSE installation: have I to format them? both?
<Agios> I would
<ubuntu> ok, thanks Agios
<Agios> np
<ubuntu> see you
<toni_> ciao
<Healot> Agios for Strings
<toni_> ciao
<toni_> ciao
<toni_> ciao
<toni_> ciao
<Agios> Healot: ??
<zipper_> Finally, my laptop is nearly working :)
<Agios> half of everything I have nearly works
<zipper_> I have trouble with my soundcard. The speakers doesnt work at all, and when i plug in my headphones i can hear the sound, but it's very low and distorted. I have an asus a6r laptop, and i've used this guide for installing the driver : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76307. Any hints on what could be wrong?
<Healot> Agios for Strings - DJ Tiesto
<zipper_> Agios, i've been working on this machine a few days now. Had to fix 3d acceleration, touchpad, touchpad scroll, WiFi card, power management. Sigh, now i'm down to only one thing : my soundcard
<Agios> Healot: gotcha
<Agios> zipper: I suspect you are using the wrong driver for your sound chip
<Agios> which to use I don't know
<soon> I asked before and NFS was recommended, but now Im not so sure ... I want to exchange files between to kubuntu boxes on a LAN ... both ways!
<soon> is NFS the best solution? Should I have one client and one server or do I need to servers ensure I can exchange both ways?
<Agios> NFS is insecure anyway. I use Samba but it's not as easy to set up.
<Agios> NFS will work though.
<soon> and does it make any difference which box is the server and which is the client?
<zipper_> Would anyone please take a look at my problem with my soundcard? I've explained it in details here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1372116#post1372116
<edmon> hi all again
<soon> hi
<edmon> i have already installed kubuntu, but i would like to change the configuration of the GRUB. How can i do it?
<Agios> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zipper_> !grub > edmon
<edmon> thanks Agios and zipper_
<zipper_> np
<Agios> zipper_: lspci | grep audio  and see what sound chip you have
<edmon> well, i have found another problem: i can loggin like admin in the terminal
<rebarned> hello to all
<edmon> i write the password I put in the installation, and it says it's incorrect
<Agios> edmon: you use your normal user to login then sudu for root operations
<rebarned> Can someone tell me, how can I build QtWvDialer on Kubuntu 6.06?
<edmon> sudu?
<rebarned> I have build-essential & checkinstall
<edmon> i tried su
<Agios> use sudo
<rebarned> But, ./configure says, that
<edmon> Agios:  well, i logged with sudo su, but could you explain me the difference between su and sudo su? please
<rebarned> *******************************************************************************
<rebarned>  QTDIR is not set. This package requires a correctly set up
<rebarned>  qt. To get qt visit http://www.trolltech.com
<rebarned> *******************************************************************************
<rebarned> But I have qt on my system, 'coz I have kde =)
<rebarned> How can I solve this problem???
<Dr_Willis> QTDIR is not set
<zipper_> Agios, i have a bcm4318 chip afaik... let me paste the output in that thread
<Dr_Willis> see what its set to. :P
<Agios> edmon: well, you could man sudo and read about it, but sudo executes a single command as root. That single command can be su.
<rebarned> How can I do that? =)
<asimon> rebarned: you need also have libqt3-mt-dev installed, and before calling configure, do 'export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3'
<Dr_Willis> its not set here either. :P
<zipper_> Agios, hmm, apparently i dont have a  soundcard now at all
<Agios> zipper_: that would be a problem alright :) Leave off the grep and just lspci and look for it manually.
<zipper_> Agios, tried that already, i cant find it. I can find something i *thing* might be the soundcard, however it listed as Unknown device
<rebarned> oh tnx =)
<zipper_> Agios, hmm, could it be listed as a "SMBus" device?
<zipper_> nevermind
<Agios> not likely, no
<zipper_> just saw it was marked "Ati"
<Agios> well, it might be
<Agios> paste that line here
<zipper_> 0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 82)
<zipper_> there is also two ati unknown devices, Host bridge and a PCI bridge
<Agios> I thnk the sound system hangs off those but they themselves are not it.
<zipper_> Hmm, i really cant make out what's supposed to be the soundcard
<zipper_> let me put it in a pastebin
<Agios> also do: lsmod | grep snd
<Agios> and paste that
<Cagari> hi does anyone knows where to get libc6 2.3.6-6?
<zipper_> Agios, http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1986
<Agios> I used to buy nothing but ASUS MB's and finally switched to something else because of squirelly problems like this.
<asimon> Cagari: Did you try http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/ ?
<djk_> Agios: and yet you don't even remember the name of 'something else' :p
<zipper_> Agios, i knew there was going to be a lot of problems getting linux on this machine when buying it. But the price and the performance/quality was exactly what i was looking for
<Cagari> asimon: no i did not know ty.
<zipper_> Agios, i figured i might as well give it a try
<Cagari> 2.3.6-6 not supported by ubuntu :\
<Cagari> trying to put packages without internet connection is a terrible headache.
<zipper_> Agios, got any idea on what i should do?
<Agios> still looking
<Agios> djk_: ECS :)
<zipper_> Agios, okay, thanks a lot mate. Take your time
<Agios> zipper_: have you tried simply using the oss driver in kcontrol?
<zipper_> uhm, no
<zipper_> let me give that a shot
<zipper_> oh wait
<zipper_> yeah, i've tried that
<zipper_> alsa and oss can playback, but no sound from speakers, and very low/distorted in headphones
<zipper_> i think it's driver related
<Agios> both oss and alsa do the same thing?
<MrBallZ> hi, I have a question, where can I enable " Size View" for Konqueror, it seems I can't find it anywhere, it's not on  the " View " menu ...
<zipper_> Agios, yes
<asimon> MrBallZ: do you mean View->View Mode->File Size View ?
<Agios> 437b  SB450 HDA Audio
<MrBallZ> asimon: yes, that same one , I don't have it ...
<MrBallZ> I'm using dapper 6.06 ...
<asimon> MrBallZ: of it's not there you need to install konq-plugins , that package contains several plugins for konquerer, including hte file size view
<MrBallZ> asimon: in one comp I have KDE 3.5.4  and in the other one I have 3.5.3  , and  I don't have it in either one
<MrBallZ> asimon: Thnx
<zipper__> Agios, i'm sorry, it got disconnected. You asked if both alsa and oss is doing the same thing and yes, they are
<Agios> hmmm
<Agios> I may have found something. Not sure yet.
<Agios> nm
<Agios> zipper_:  Do a google search from linux.google.com for: ATI SB450 sound
<zipper__> Agios, according to the specifications of my laptop, i have an AC'97 soundcard
<zipper__> Agios, you sure ATI SB450 is the right one?
<Agios> I think AC'97 is a supported feature, not a model. Mine is AC'97 too.
<zipper__> i see
<zipper__> thanks, i'll try looking up that ati thing
<Agios> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2005-07/3164.html
<Agios> similar problem on similar hardware
<zipper__> thanks again
<zipper__> all help is greatly appriciated
<asimon> AFAIK ac97 is a analog/digital decoder.
<LeeJunFan> anyone here using ktorrent 2.0 final? Where'd the d@!# plugins go?
<Healot> it's a feature not a model... heh
<zipper__> Agios, doesnt look like he found a solution =/
<dhq> how do i update ktorrent
<Agios> nope
<asimon> LeeJunFan: What do you mean with where do they go? You find them under Settings->Configure ktorrent->Plugins
<Agios> I have seen a lot of kernel patches to the ATI SB450 kernel modules though. A more recent kernel might or might not help.
<LeeJunFan> asimon: mine's empty. I tried the package from ktorrent's page and also compiling from src - no plugins.
<Agios> gotta go for a bit. bbl
<zipper__> Agios, okay, thanks
<Agios> poke around some of those hits. If you think a kernel upgrade will help I'll show you how to do it.
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys :)
<asimon> LeeJunFan: Oh, I use the package from Edgy, and there the plugins are there.
<LeeJunFan> asimon: hrm, guess I'll try that. odd.
<|lostbyte|> LeeJunFan, Is the ktorrent 2.0 ver in the repos ? Already..
<|lostbyte|> LeeJunFan, i Dont see it ?
<LeeJunFan> asimon, |lostbyte| : looks like thats an old version in there.
<zipper__> Agios, i know how to install a new kernel, i just really dont feel like it
<|lostbyte|> LeeJunFan, Sad..
<asimon> LeeJunFan: Edgy has version 2.0-0ubuntu2
<zipper__> Agios, usually involves a lot of work
<LeeJunFan> I wonder if it got moved to main with edgy? it's not in universe.
<asimon> LeeJunFan: It's in main
<LeeJunFan> asimon, |lostbyte| : yeah, it's in main.
<asimon> LeeJunFan: It's even part of the default installation
<|lostbyte|> LeeJunFan, I just updated the repos, LEt me try again..
<LeeJunFan> asimon: cool -thanks. Perhaps I might try edgy soon anyway.
<asimon> LeeJunFan: Be ready for some breakage if you try it ;-)
<LeeJunFan> asimon: as usual.
<LeeJunFan> I'm used to running devel.
<asimon> LeeJunFan: But the package on the ktorrent website should have the plugins, that is really strange.
<crazy_penguin> Good evening all! :)
<LeeJunFan> asimon: yeah, and edgy's package leaves unresolved deps for dapper. I'll take a look at the source and see what's up.
<asimon> LeeJunFan: you probably need to rebuild it
<LeeJunFan> asimon: yeah, must be broken makefile. I went into plugin dir and make installed and they are all there now - they got compiled, but not installed.
<asimon> LeeJunFan: They should be installed under /usr/lib/kde3/
<LeeJunFan> asimon: now I'm still missing the file status info that's normally located below the list of torrents.
<asimon> LeeJunFan: you must enable the infowidgetplugin for this
<LeeJunFan> asimon: ah - I'm still missing that one.
<karsten> hallo
<asimon> LeeJunFan: I think it's the file /usr/lib/kde3/ktinfowidgetplugin.[so|la
<LeeJunFan> asimon: yeah, it's in the dir - just not being recognized.
<asimon> LeeJunFan: Hmm, I fear I have no idea why that would be.
<LeeJunFan> asimon: heh, me either - every other plugin works.
<asimon> LeeJunFan: Do you have also the file /usr/share/services/ktinfowidgetplugin.desktop installed?
<LeeJunFan> asimon: yep.
<asimon> LeeJunFan: Those infos are overrated anyway, somewhen the download will (hopefully) be finished. That's all that matters. ;-)
<LeeJunFan> asimon: yeah, but when it's multipart dl's it's nice to know which parts are finished.
<dhq> i cant run any audio application when i am using skype
<LeeJunFan> dhq: that's because skype claims use of the audio device directly rather than using a sound daemon like arts (which shares).
<Agios> zipper: I can pull in a new kernel from kernel.org and be up and running on it in an hour :)
<zipper> Agios, the download would for me probably take more than an hour itself :P
<zipper> would be damn nice to get it working though, but i really hope there's an other solution than compiling a new kernel
<Agios> well, there might be but I haven't found anyone with a solution yet.
<dhq> LeeJunFan: so what do i do
<zipper> Agios, same here... i guess i can only hope for it to get some attention from the driver writers in the near future
<LeeJunFan> dhq: I'm not sure what others might be doing to get around that, I don't use skype myself.
<LeeJunFan> asimon: got it working now - apparently it didn't like being installed in /usr/local for 2 plugins, in prefix=/usr now and it's working fine.
<zipper> it's like a thorn in my eye... _Everything_ else works, but my soundcard, how rediculous is that? :P
<asimon> dhq: you may try to start skype via 'artsdsp skype', that tries to route sound output from skype through arts, but I don't know if that works with skype.
<osh_> So, if I've updated to kde3.5.4 and some localizations broke, where do I report that? launchpad.net? kde.org? nowhere?
<dhq> asimon: ok thanks
<Agios> zipper: if it wren't a laptop you could plug a $10 sound card in it and be done with it :)
<dhq> asimon: will try
<Agios> or is it a laptop?
<asimon> LeeJunFan: Ah, yes, mixing prefixes for KDE stuff is a bad idea.
<zipper> Agios, yes, it is a laptop
<MrBallZ> who has problems with skype ?
<asimon> osh_: Usualy launchpad. If you are sure that it's an upstream bug (i.e. not related to ubuntu packaging) than you can also report it directly upstream at bugs.kde.org
<zipper> Agios, also, i just read a guide that indicated that it's an ATI SB400 device i've got in it
<osh_> asimon: i'm not sure of anything. I just noticed that I no longer have localized text in kopete.
<asimon> osh_: just report it to launchpad's malone.
<dhq> asimon: when i type "artsdsp skype" skype opens when i start a call it just closes
<osh_> asimon: will do.
<asimon> dhq: Okay, that means that doesn't work. Sorry.
<dhq> asimon: so that means i cant do anything bout it
<asimon> dhq: That trick worked a couple of years ago for doom and quake ;-)
<asimon> dhq: Well, at least nothing I know of.
<LeeJunFan> asimon, dhq: yeah, I've had bad lucking using artsdsp with anything full duplex - teamspeak as well.
<dhq> asimon: thanks anyways
<Agios> zipper: could be. The pci id that lspci showed mapped to a SB450 though. Some of the kernel issues were misidentification of the devices though.
<Agios> still, SB400 and SB450 may well use the same driver.
<jmichaelx> would there be a way to restore the my display settings to what they were when i first installed kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> without re-installing.....
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<guiller> p
<jmichaelx> LeeJunFan: ty
<dhq> is bluetooth headset compatible in kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: you might want a -p option in there - man dpkg-reconfigure to read more of what it does.
<fdoving> dhq: i have a plantronics 640, i can use it with the snd-bt-sco module.
<jmichaelx> LeeJunFan: i think i will just reinstall (again)
<osh_> Why isn't there a "report bug" link in the menu here? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+package/kopete
<dhq> fdoving: i can use it with skype too
<wind> what do i need to download to get the trailers on apple.com to work
<wind> and the trailers on imdb.com
<fdoving> dhq: i haven't tested much, used it to listen to music once, just to check if it worked. :)
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: I'd try reconfigure first - it's pretty simple and if you hose it works you learn something other than how to re-install.
<jmichaelx> wind: i think mplayer will play those fine
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: if it works that is - you learn something else.
<jmichaelx> LeeJunFan: i know i should try it, but i don't have all afternoon
<dhq> i cant run any audio application when i am using skype
<asimon> osh_: I dunno, you can use https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs , there is a 'report bug' link at the left top.
<wind> what about play them through firefox
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: dpkg-reconfigure -p critical xorg-xserver
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p critical xorg-xserver
<Tommy> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jmichaelx> LeeJunFan: when i boot-up kubuntu, it loads everything but then just gives me the screen with the kubuntu logo (kde does not start), is there a way to get a command line/terminal from there?
<yamal> is it possible to set k3b to not automatically calculate the md5 sum when selecting an image for burning?
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: ctrl-alt-f1 or f2, etc.. should get you to a vty
<jmichaelx> wind: you will need to mplayer firefox/mozilla plugin. you can find that in adept or synaptic
<jmichaelx> LeeJunFan: ty again, i will give this a try
<wind> what would i be looking for?
<asimon> yamal: Not that I know, but you don't have to wait for it to finish, you can just go on
<yamal> asimon: I know... but it annoys me :)
<yamal> slows down the system quite a bit
<jmichaelx> LeeJunFan: it tells me that xorg-xserver is not installed lol
<osh_> asimon: odd, I reported it under "kopete" but the bug is filed under "kdenetwork". Oh well, as long as it works...
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: sry - xserver-xorg
<asimon> osh_: That's okay, kdenetwork is the name of the source package where kopete comes from.
<asimon> osh_: The bug tracker always uses the source package name, which can be a little bit confusing
<osh_> Heh, sweet. I've got 61000 karma points in launchpad. Wonder what those are for.
<osh_> asimon: Ok. Thanks for the tip.
<asimon> osh_: The karma is for your bug reports/comments and translations. :-)
<osh_> asimon: are they good for anything? can I use karma-points to vote for which bugs should be fixed first or something? or are they just stroking my ego?
<jmichaelx> wind: did you look for mplayer in adept? you should find the firefox plugin listed there
<wind> got it, thanks
<jmichaelx> no problem
<asimon> osh_: Just for our big egos ;-)
<jmichaelx> LeeJunFan: you are awesome, my computer is back to normal
<jmichaelx> :-D
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: yer welcome. :)
<osh_> asimon: oh, ok. would be nice if they were good for something though.
<asimon> osh_: if you have 10.000.000 Mark Shuttleworth will invite you out to dinner ;-)
<osh_> asimon: not that keen on men. Pass. ;-)
<zipper> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<northstar> when amarok attempts to play an mp3 it begins to play, but then jumps to the next song on the playlist... any ideas?
<mpc1000> anyone do any ruby/ruby on rails development on kubunut?
<mpc1000> err kubuntu
<jmichaelx> northstar: do you have your codecs installed?
<northstar> yea i believe so
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<northstar> jmichaelx: xmms will play the files
<LeeJunFan> northstar: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<mpc1000> rid yourself free of windows apps :P
<bigbill52a> wireless fails to work with kubuntu, but works fine with pclinuxox...i would prefer kubuntu
<jmichaelx> you may also want to see if you have the latest version of amaroK from the repos
<LeeJunFan> northstar: amarok uses xine (by default) for decoding, you need the libxine-extracodecs for libxine to decode mp3's.
<jmichaelx> bigbill52a: what chipset does your card use?
<bigbill52a> the very same program finds it in pclinuxos..but doesnt find it kubuntu
<bigbill52a> zydas
<northstar> LeeJunFan: for some reason libxine-extracodecs isn't in my repository...
<LeeJunFan> !repos > northstar
<northstar> LeeJunFan: i have "universe" enabled as well
<jmichaelx> i don't know anything about zydas
<bigbill52a> wireless assistant works fine in pclinuxos
<zipper> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<LeeJunFan> northstar: hrm.
<bigbill52a> it is a usb adapter
<zipper> !pure-ftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure-ftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zipper> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<northstar> LeeJunFan: could they have changed the name these codecs are listed under?
<LeeJunFan> northstar: it's in multiverse
<northstar> LeeJunFan: grr..
<northstar> LeeJunFan: k, give me second
<jmichaelx> bigbill52a: you may have to google that one, or look in the forums
<jmichaelx> i know a lot of usb adapters won't work.... i have a few, but have not tried very hard to get them working
<asimon> Is there a list of commandos ubotu accepts (i.e. stuff like !repos)?
<LeeJunFan> ubotu sucks now - no help available?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks now - no help available? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aliasfred> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<asimon> thanks
<mcfly> vous connaissez un bon utilitaire pour DL sur les newsgroup pour KDE?
<northstar> LeeJunFan: still not coming up...
<aliasfred> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LeeJunFan> northstar: did you apt-get update?
<northstar> LeeJunFan: yea
<northstar> LeeJunFan: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<northstar> LeeJunFan: thats the repository i am using
<LeeJunFan> northstar: me too.
<LeeJunFan> northstar: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xine-extracodecs/
<northstar> LeeJunFan: thanks
<LeeJunFan> northstar: perhaps just xine-extracodecs?
<northstar> LeeJunFan: was looking for that
<asimon> northstar: this line is for dapper-backports, you need to add multiverse to the dapper (not the backport) line too
<northstar> asimon: k let me take another look
<northstar> asimon: that worked, thanks
<northstar> LeeJunFan: thanks for the help
<neuraloverload> Hello again
<Arkkis> Hey, what could be causing kubuntu to overwrite /etc/resolv.conf every now and then with wrong DNS ip?
<Dr_Willis> Arkkis,  ive seen that happen befor.
<northstar> LeeJunFan and asimon: spoke to soo... amarok still won't play my mp3s
<osh_> Arkkis: dhcp?
<sergiusens> Arkkis: resolvconf
<Dr_Willis> Arkkis,  not sure what the deal is - but i think its mentioned in the wiki/forums
<pushpop> whats the command to show your processes?
<Arkkis> osh_, yes, but my dhcp servers dns is not functional, even if it thinks so
<Dr_Willis> pushpop,  'ps'
<pushpop> thx
<LeeJunFan> northstar: hrm. is this a fresh install or a breezy update?
<Agios> anyone have a favoritre 4GB USB stick that's 200x?
<pushpop> Dr_willis: if I wanted to kill x
<LeeJunFan> upgrade
<pushpop> what would be the command
<Dr_Willis> pushpop,   just alt-ctrl-backspace :P
<northstar> LeeJunFan: ok... nvm for some weird reason amarok has now decided to work..
<Dr_Willis> much easier
<northstar> LeeJunFan: thanks again :)
<LeeJunFan> northstar: cool.
<pushpop> thanks
<cyber_brain_mfkg> I don't have addon managemen in settings in KVIRC !!! how to install it - i've downloaded addon but i cant install it without Addon Management dialog!!!
<cyber_brain_mfkg> anybody????
<Dr_Willis> check the kvirc homepage yet?
<MagicJohn> Hi all - I've a problem while installing Kubuntu from the CD. I booted into Kubuntu (6.06) and from there hit 'Install' on the desktop. All is good until the partitioning section. I left some free space on my hard disk, but it is hidden, and the installer won't let me unide it or create any paritions in it.
<Dr_Willis> hidden? Hmm
<MagicJohn> Yea - all I can click on when it's selected is 'Property'
<Dr_Willis> could use fdisk from the shell/console to unhide it. but ive never seen 'hidden' affect anything.
<MagicJohn> Yea, it puzzled me too. Ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> or just delete it.. and let the installer auto parttion it.
<MagicJohn> It's free space
<MagicJohn> That's what gets to me
<Dr_Willis> you mean 'unallocated' ?
<MagicJohn> Type = 'free'
<MagicJohn> I just used Acronis to resize other partitions to make some free space
<Ita_andy> hi guys
<MagicJohn> But I can't create, delete, resize, or do anything with this free space except view its properties
<Dr_Willis> if its not in any partition, then its  'unallocated' :P heh..
<Ita_andy> and girls of course if any :-)
<Dr_Willis> you need to make a partition tht will contain the  unallocated space.
<osh_> MagicJohn: I've seen something similar. I had something like that when I did a parted-thing on my disk. Something about not ending on a cylinder border or something like that.
<MagicJohn> Any ideas about how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> osh_,  oh yea.. seen that ages ago.
<MagicJohn> There is no partition there.
<MagicJohn> Btw, what's the default password for su ;)
<MagicJohn> Oh doh, sudo, silly me
<neuraloverload> Lol
<osh_> MagicJohn: perhaps change the size of it again, but I think I fixed it on my box by reformatting since there were some other things I had to do with it as well.
<MagicJohn> Can't really format anything here, I want to dual boot this machine with an existing windows installation :\
<Ita_andy> anybody knows of a screen capture tool for linux ?
<jmichaelx> this may seem totally silly to some people, but i would recommend burning a copy of the gparted live CD, and get your partitions the way you want them BEFORE installing your OS....  it has saved me some hair pulling
<MagicJohn> It's labelled as /dev/sda-1 if that's any help (that also confuses me a bit)
<MagicJohn> Even though it's meant to be free space.
<jmichaelx> MagicJohn: download and burn the gparted live CD, and use that, then install kubuntu
<MagicJohn> jmichaelx: this machine had an oem-installed XP ;)
<osh_> MagicJohn: Just what I had. Have you tried to resize it or move it around some?
<Dark_Oppressor> ive got twinview, but my games are in the middle of the monitor.  I made another metamode, but is there a way to switch to the new one?
<pekay> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<MagicJohn> jmichaelx: Booted from a CD before loading kubuntu and partitioned it a bit
<stefano> #ubuntu-it
<jmichaelx> MagicJohn:  that is ok, i still recommend it..... i have used it on 4 different machines with pre-installed xp, and they all dual boot, and i am so n00b it is scary
<Ita_andy> ubotu was that a reply to my question ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was that a reply to my question ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ita_andy> hi stefano
<MagicJohn> Gonna try creating a partition in that space with fdisk and removing it
<MagicJohn> If that doesn't work, I'll use your approach jmichaelx :)
<Ita_andy> lol it was a bot :-)
<jmichaelx> MagicJohn: cool.... it is nice to have the gparted live CD around anyways. it is as good as partition magic, in my opinion, if not better
<aliasfred> Ita_andy: screen capture = screen shot or screencast ?
<MagicJohn> jmichaelx: GParted can resize ntfs and all that?
<jmichaelx> MagicJohn: yup
<zipper> I'm using the guide on the wiki in order to install pureftpd. I installed it okay, the gui configuration seems to work, but i cannot login on any user. I can however login with my default user. What gives? I used useradd to add the users.
<jmichaelx> MagicJohn: if you have broadband, it would only take you 5 minutes or so to download the gparted is
<jmichaelx> iso*
<MagicJohn> Maybe I'll just do the whole thing in fdisk
<LeeJunFan> zipper: what did you set the shell to with useradd?
<LeeJunFan> zipper: the shell for the user -s [shell]  in useradd has to be one of those found in /etc/shells for them to be able to login via ftp.
<pekay> is there a tutorial for XGL for Kubuntu users?
<eitch0000> does anyone know why HD-trailers are so choppy? I've tried with a nvidia and ATI card both don't seem to be able to handle the load... any special codecs neccassary?
<MrBallZ> hey, I have some packages that are kept back from upgrading, how do i force upgrade from command line ?  dpkg -i -f ???
<eitch0000> MrBallZ: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<MrBallZ> still some packages are kept back ...
<MrBallZ> I remember there's a way with dpkg ...
<MagicJohn> man dpkg
<eitch0000> with dpkg there are --force-xxx options check out which is the one you want
<jmichaelx> eitch0000: i just tried to view an HD trailer on apple and it crashed firefox, lol. right now it seems like everything crashes firefox in linux
<Dr_Willis> --force-xxx ? is that how i get the porn!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> jmichaelx,  whats the url? :P  let me try!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jmichaelx> apple.com
<eitch0000> jmichaelx: hehe.... well on my pc firefox actually never fails... ok if I keep watching the choppy trailer then I think it will crahs but otherwise I only have problems with HD-trailers
<eitch0000> Dr_Willis: yeah... s'ppose
<pekay> is there a tutorial for XGL for Kubuntu users?
<jmichaelx> ok i am trying it again, so far no crash, but very choppy
<Dr_Willis> Linux is growing! expanding! evoloving!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<eitch0000> jmichaelx: ahh well... I suppose there just isn't a decent codec out yet... at least not that I saw on the ubuntu wiki's... maybe gotta search some more...
<Dr_Willis> every crash just makes it stronger!
<eitch0000> Dr_Willis: yeah... as in what doesn't kill makes you stronger?
<jmichaelx> eitch0000: there has ro be a way to fix this.... i have mepis on another PC and those trailers play fine in mepis. i have never been able to get them to work in kubuntu
<jmichaelx> Dr_Willis: i agree
<eitch0000> jmichaelx: well then... I have to find what the problem is =))
<zipper_> I'm using the guide on the wiki in order to install pureftpd. I installed it okay, the gui configuration seems to work, but i cannot login on any user. I can however login with my default user. What gives? I used useradd to add the users.
<kb5iav> hello all
<eitch0000> jmichaelx: mepis? what is that?
<kb5iav> Just got Ubuntu running
<eitch0000> kb5iav: well done =))
<soulrider_> hi everyone
<kb5iav> it's running on an old clunker
<jmichaelx> mepis is another linux OS..... very similar to kubuntu, and as of a few weeks ago even uses ubuntu packages.... but i think multimedia just works better in mepis
<jmichaelx> kb5iav: i love linux on old clunkers
<soulrider_> i gto a small question, i downlaodee eclipse as a tar.gz, where should i extract the files to so when i type "eclipse" in my console eclipse is launched?
<eitch0000> well... I'm not switching... so I have to find out how to fix it...
<kb5iav> I'm running it on an AMD k6-2 400mhz with 384MB RAM
<jmichaelx> kb5iav: i have xubuntu running on a very similar box
<soulrider_> how well odes it run ?
<jmichaelx> it runs great, in my opinion
<kb5iav> not too bad I guess, I've only had it for a little while
<kb5iav> I haven't tried the sound yet, no speakers hooked up
<kb5iav> The box also has a 20GB hard drive, a Creative Soundblaster Live! Value soundcard
<soulrider> any ideas about my question? :P
<fritsch> soulrider: extract it, wherever you want
<fritsch> soulrider: make a symlink to /usr/loca/bin/
<eitch0000> soulrider: why you download the source? need a newer version that you can get from apt-get?
<jmichaelx> kb5iav:i just wish my old amd-k6 2 didn't have this crappy integrated SiS video card
<kb5iav> An ATI RADEON VE 64mb Video card, and a Macronix 10/100 pci Ethernet card
<soulrider> i got it from apt-get
<soulrider> but it just wont run
<soulrider> so screw it
<soulrider> i got it compiled from their site
<kb5iav> It took around 45 minutes to install Ubuntu on here
<fritsch> soulrider: compiled? it` s a binary, or?
<soulrider> binary yea.. i think :P
<kb5iav> it's telling me there are 161 updates available, I wonder if I should downloade them.
<fritsch> sl
<fritsch> soulrider: just extract it
<fritsch> soulrider: make a symlink to /usr/local/bin/
<soulrider> i think i extarcted it to
<jmichaelx> kb5iav: i bought an nvidia video card for my amd k6 2, but i cannot for the life of me get it to work..... there is no way to turn the integrated card off
<fritsch> soulrider: lol
<jmichaelx> eitch0000: you there?
<fritsch> jmichaelx: jumper?
<soulrider> i think i extracted it to /url/local/eclipse/ that isnt a bad idea right? :P
<kb5iav> I tried downloading them last night, but the system hung on download and wouldn't reboot, wonder if I should have just let it finish the updating
<fritsch> soulrider: mmmh, mmmh don`t mess with none distro files in /usr
<kb5iav> the word is Nvidia cards work well with Ubuntu
<fritsch> soulrider: can end like windows ;-) full, full and not working
<jmichaelx> fritsch: maybe.... i would not know how to do it. getting the nvidia card to work would sure improve that PC
<fritsch> jmichaelx: what mainboard is installed?
<crazy_penguin> good night everyone! sleep well! :)
<kb5iav> I don't like boards with too much integrated stuff on them
<jmichaelx> fritsch: it is an old SiS amd board
<kb5iav> my board is MSI
<jmichaelx> integrated sucks
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> y made a link there
<fritsch> jmichaelx: could you tell me the correct name?
<jmichaelx> MSI is what SiS is called now, i think
<soulrider> but when i click on it to run eclipse i get some errors
<fritsch> soulrider: so should work now
<boolka> Is it possible to migrate from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<soulrider> i think i know whats happening though
<kb5iav> my Windows box has integrated ethernet and sound cards
<jmichaelx> fritsch: i would not know the name... how would i find it?
<kb5iav> LINUX is a different world
<soulrider> fritsch: it wont work :(
<fritsch> soulrider: you linked on the executable?
<fritsch> soulrider: i think not :-)
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> i did
<kb5iav> OpenOffice word processor took a little while to load
<fritsch> soulrider: close shell, open again
<soulrider> i get this
<fritsch> soulrider: and after that: which eclipse
<soulrider> what i get is a window
<soulrider> that has a few errors
<fritsch> soulrider: ah okay, but the link is working
<fritsch> soulrider: did you uninstall the debian package?
<soulrider> yea
<fritsch> soulrider: apt-get remove eclipse
<soulrider> but eclipse is not:P
<wildbat> anyone know how to fix "'fixme:ras:RasEnumConnectionsA RAS support is not implemented! Configure program to use LAN connection/winsock instead!"
<soulrider> i didnt
<soulrider> i just downloaded it compiled
<jmichaelx> eitch0000: i have discovered that if you press stop just after a HD trailer started to play, and just let it download the whole thing and then click play, they work just fine..... for some reason playing them as they are streaming just won't work
<soulrider> if i go to where i etracted it and click eclipse it works just fine
<kb5iav> Ubuntu is the first Linux I've tried the would work on this system, Debian didn't work, nor did RedHat
<fritsch> soulrider: never installed the debian package?
<soulrider> nope
<fritsch> soulrider: do: which eclipse
<fritsch> soulrider: what does it say?
<soulrider> just a sec
<fritsch> soulrider: "which eclipse"
<soulrider> 3.1.2
<|lostbyte|> Which one is better...
<|lostbyte|> Gefroce.. FX OR MX ?
<|lostbyte|> geforce*
<fritsch> |lostbyte|: linux open source support is bad on both
<|lostbyte|> And any one having a MX here ?
<|lostbyte|> fritsch, By bad you mean ?
<fritsch> |lostbyte|: you can just use the binary drivers ... that sucks
<eitch0000> jmichaelx: hmm... let me try that one out... =))
<eitch0000> jmichaelx: thx for the tip
<fritsch> |lostbyte|: FX5**** MX4*** you have to ask more precious
<soulrider> fritsch: http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/4845/snapshot4qw8.png
<|lostbyte|> fritsch, huh. Ok. bet fx5200 and mx4000
<fritsch> soulrider: you installed the "sun java"?
<|lostbyte|> Which one is better ?
<fritsch> |lostbyte|: i thin the FX one
<fritsch> |lostbyte|: but not for sure
<soulrider> indeed
<soulrider> i can run ti perfectly well from,t he directory its located in
<fritsch> soulrider: do java --version
<soulrider> but i cant use the link
<|lostbyte|> Keeping in mind, i am running on xgl and would love to play games.
<fritsch> soulrider: what does it give?
<fritsch> soulrider: do a: which eclipse please
<soulrider> it works if i run it from the dir
<fritsch> soulrider: which eclipse please
<soulrider> i get /usr/local/bin/eclipse
<|lostbyte|> fritsch, ok, you said it has bad support. Which card has good support on linux ?
<fritsch> soulrider: ls -l /usr/local/bin/eclipse
<fritsch> |lostbyte|: Radeon 9200 :-)
<soulrider> i get: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2006-08-12 18:15 /usr/local/bin/eclipse -> /usr/share/eclipse/eclipse
<|lostbyte|> fritsch, how much is that ?
<fritsch> soulrider: you see
<jmichaelx> fritsch: if i figure out the name of  that motherboard, ill come lookin for ya
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> i dont :P
<|lostbyte|> Does everyone here agree with fritsch ?
<fritsch> soulrider: you said you extracted it to an other place?
<interfear> im starting to hate gnome and the new kde looks nice, is kubuntu 6.06.1 the newest version?
<soulrider> :/
<soulrider> listen
<fritsch> |lostbyte|: 9200 is slow in 3d, but run with oss drivers
<kb5iav> I have gnome on mine
<soulrider> if i go to /usr/share/eclipse
<soulrider> and click on eclipse
<soulrider> it works
<|lostbyte|> fritsch, ok
<fritsch> soulrider: run from terminal: /usr/share/eclipse/eclipse
<fritsch> soulrider: what happens then?
<soulrider> opens perfectly well
<fritsch> soulrider: ln -s /usr/share/eclipse/eclipse /usr/local/bin/eclipse
<interfear> is the 6.06 on the ubuntu site the same as 6.06.1?
<soulrider> i get a file exists error
<interfear> they arent really advertising 6.06.1
<soulrider> do i delete it ?
<soulrider> and then run again ?
<fritsch> soulrider: yes
<kb5iav> I like this OS
<soulrider> i had to use sudo
<interfear> anyone here know which to use?
<kb5iav> should I download those 161 updates?
<fritsch> soulrider: yes, sorry
<soulrider> no prob
<jmichaelx> interfear: 6.06.1 was just released a few days ago. i am running it on this laptop
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> now i type eclipse
<soulrider> and i get the error :P
<eitch0000> jmichaelx: with which player you watching the trailers?
<jmichaelx> eitch0000: mplayer
<fritsch> soulrider: go to /usr/local/bin
<fritsch> soulrider: delete eclipse file
<fritsch> soulrider: vim eclipse
<fritsch> soulrider: #!/bin/sh
<jmichaelx> interfear: i would say install 6.06.1
<fritsch> soulrider: /usr/share/eclipse/eclipse &
<fritsch> soulrider: :wq
<fritsch> chmod +x eclipse
<fritsch> soulrider: here you go
<fritsch> soulrider: you know, what you did?
<soulrider> i get an  error when i do #!/bin/sh
<soulrider> sais " no string under cursor"
<fritsch> soulrider: lol :-)
<eitch0000> which plugin you using for firefox? totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin or totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<fritsch> soulrider: ah you are inside vim?
<fritsch> soulrider: then press "insert"
<soulrider> ok
<fritsch> soulrider: then type: #!/bin/sh
<fritsch> soulrider: in the nex line: /usr/share/eclipse/eclipse &
<fritsch> soulrider: then press escape, then :wq ENTER
<fritsch> after that sudo chmod +x /usr/loca/bin/eclipse
<fritsch> soulrider: the vim command also with sudo
<soulrider> i get "cant open file for writing
<soulrider> ah ok
<fritsch> soulrider: sorry, q! the vim command also with sudo
<fritsch> soulrider: all clear? you know what you are doing?
<soulrider> not too sure
<fritsch> soulrider: okay, we make a bash script at the moment, which executes the eclipse for us
<jmichaelx> eitch0000: i think it is just the mozilla mplayer plugin
<fritsch> soulrider: don`t forget the chmod command
<eitch0000> jmichaelx: ahh ok... I'll try that one
<fritsch> soulrider: chmod +x means, make the file executable
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> im gonan type eclipse and see what happens
<soulrider> yay! works
<fritsch> soulrider: cool :-) what a hack
<soulrider> :)
<soulrider> can you explain what those 2 lines inside vim did ?
<nixternal> here we go...who has Kubuntu + aiglx & compiz installed?    if you do, msg me, i have a quick question or two for you!!!
<fritsch> soulrider: the first: #!/bin/sh <- header, ah it`s a sh file (bash is your sh), second line just starts eclipse
<fritsch> soulrider: the & makes the process go to the background
<soulrider> oh, easy :P
<fritsch> soulrider: not as hard as grid fields ;-)
<soulrider> its easy to udnerstand
<jmichaelx> eitch0000: as a matter of fact, i do not have either of those totem plugins installed at all, they just give me problems. with mplayer, real player, flah and occasionally vlc, i can play almost anything..... but don't install the vlc plugin
<soulrider> but allt he editing files makes it seem scary
<jmichaelx> flash*
<fritsch> soulrider: bash is a shell, but you can program in it, too
<fritsch> soulrider: it`s like a windoze hyperlink with additional features
<fritsch> soulrider: not bash, our start script
<soulrider> ah
<fritsch> soulrider: $me -> sleep()
<awittke> i am a newbie
<fritsch> awittke: everybody starts some time
<fritsch> awittke: outch
<soulrider> sleep well :)
<fritsch> soulrider: thx
<eitch0000> jmichaelx: well... I just deinstalled those plugins, and look here... it seems to work... only I don't like the idea that I can change the ration of the window... squeezy the picture... but it works so that's really cool
<jmichaelx> eitch0000: yeah, i agree.... it isn't perfect, but it is workable
<eitch0000> jmichaelx: thx anyway for the help =))
<jmichaelx> eitch0000: yw
<ooo> 
<viper550> I ported Gilouche to KDE if anyone wants it
<aliasfred> what is gilouche ?
<aliasfred> i googled and it is a gnome art theme
<viper550> http://rapidshare.de/files/29175340/Gilouche.kcsrc.html
<soulrider> whats gilouche
<viper550> Color Scheme, default theme on SUSE 10.1's Gnome Desktop
<matt_____> yo
<soulrider> screenshot?
<rictoo_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<viper550> soulrider: This is what it looks like on Gnome: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/original.php?release=700&slide=14
<matt_____> how do i install dvd codecs?
<wolfmanz> matt_____: use easy ubuntu
<wolfmanz> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<soulrider> looks nice, ill download it
<blazi> hello
<blazi> i have a problems with my kubuntu
<blazi> with apt-get
<blazi> -.-
<viper550> sudo apt-get install soandso
<blazi> no
<blazi> i know this command :)
<rictoo_> 1nvidia
<rictoo_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<blazi> but i have a problem with libc6 library
<viper550> I was just assuming that you were goofing up and omitting sudo like I used to do by accident sometimes
<j__> help me :-P
<blazi> i cannot upgrade libc6 library cause it need tzdata
<viper550> sudo apt-get install tzdata?
<blazi> its not going :/
<j__> i cant play any mp3 in kubuntu. fresh install and update.  but the system sounds are working
<blazi> look:
<viper550> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Knightlust> J__: use automatix
<Dr_Willis> ick. :P
<Dr_Willis> Heh
<Knightlust> it'll install all those that you need
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> its like a 3 line cut/paste job. Much safer also.
<viper550> Dr_Willis: I just did that a few seconds ago!
<blazi> it tells me to use "apt-get -f install"
<j__> where should i search for that. web or an updater?
<Dr_Willis> viper550,  :P
<blazi> but its not going too
<blazi> :(
<Dr_Willis> j__,  you are better off NOT using automatix. and learning how ti install the stuff yourself.
<blazi> viper, any ideas?
<viper550> Use Automatix or Easy Ubuntu, they can help
<Dr_Willis> and they can trash things. :P     heh.. seen them do all of the above even!
<soulrider> i downloaded that gnome thing, how can i install it ?
<Agios> dpkg -i gnomething.deb ??
<soulrider> no
<Agios> well, be a little more specific then
#kubuntu 2006-08-13
<soulrider> its .kcsrc
* Dr_Willis cant even rember what a .kcsrc is.
<viper550> KDE Color Scheme file
<viper550> Import it using the Import Color Scheme button in Colors (in System Settings)
<Dr_Willis> i think ya can fire up that theme manager and drag/drop it on therre also. (wellya can with some files)
<Dr_Willis> thats a 'gnome thing' ? :P
<Agios> so, what does a "gnome thing" have to do with a KDE color scheme?
<viper550> I ported it to KDE!
<soulrider> it llooks nice
<soulrider> but where can i get the window deco ?
<Agios> ahh, The Viper550 Gnome Thing KDE Color Scheme.
<viper550> Umm, that's for Metacity only...but Plastik looks good with it
<Dr_Willis> Plastik is a nice theme. :P
<Dr_Willis> actually useable! :)
<viper550> Or, try it with the SUSE2 window border on KDE look, looks pretty nice!
<angasule> ??bug
<angasule> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<zipper> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zipper> Can anyone recommend a good Visual Studio replacement for c++ development?
<word> zipper: don't know about C++ but a good one is gambas
<Dr_Willis> kde has a native ide dont it.
<angasule> kdevelop
<word> kdevelop?
<word> yah
<zipper> word, i just found kdevelop, installing it atm
<word> i haven't really extensively used either of them but i heard gambas was better :-/
<qubit> eclipse is another
<zipper> will probably check out gambas as well, thank you
<angasule> gambas is for a BASIC-like language
<TheGateKeeper> zipper: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/screen-shots
<zipper> thanks
<word> !tvout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<looktj> hi
<looktj> !fans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farous> looktj: run ksensors
<farous> will give you most information about your hardware
<castanhede> Holla
<Bearcat> !seen foot
<ubotu> I last saw foot (n=lovely@64-17-77-17.co.warpdriveonline.com) 8h 5m 7s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<soulrider> !seen myself in the mirror
<draik> soulrider LOL
<soulrider> didnt answer though :(
<soulrider> brb
<draik> !seen myself
<ubotu> I last saw myself (i=unkmar@durhamlug/dimsum) 2d 18h 10m 57s ago, changing nicks
<draik> !seen myself in the mirror
<angasule> is there a way to run OSX apps on linux?
<Bearcat> angasule: not that i know of, no
<otaku-san> hey how whould I give root access to ark?  I'm trying to unpack an kdm theme into /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes but it won't let me
<Blissex> otaku-san: try 'kdesu ark'
<Blissex> otaku-san: unpacking there is not a very good idea.
<otaku-san> Blissex: ok I thought it was kdesu...why not there
<Blissex> otaku-san: because it is an areas handled by the package manager, and it can create problems to confuse the package manager with files not belonging to it. User manually installed files should essentially always go under '/usr/local' only.
<otaku-san> Blissex: what does this mean tho'? $KDEDIR/share/apps/kdm/themes
<hacosta> chacarron macarron
<Blissex> otaku-san: well, you can have per-user themes, and you can have paths, and in the most desperate case put the files under '/usr/local/' and just a symbolic link over there.
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Put it in ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<otaku-san> where is that...so n00b when it comes to linux files
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: ~/ = /home/your-user
<Hawkwind> Then .kde is a hidden directory since it starts with a .
<nef> hi there, i just installed kubuntu 6.06 and i cant get amarok (also tried xmms) to play mp3's. i already installed libxine-extracodecs and libmad0 (and the others mentioned on ubuntu wiki "restricted formats"). does anyone know what the problem can be
<nef> _
<otaku-san> Hawkwind:AHHHHH thank you...wow that was simple....I can't wait to I get these basics down...
<otaku-san> Blissex: thank you too man
<the_p00per> i cant play mp3s in kubuntu, i already followed the wiki any ideas
<j__> i just had same problem i used automatix. it installed my fav apps and needed codecs
<j__> what is best way to remove previous kernel version after an update
<j__> ?
<Hawkwind> j__: Best to always keep atleast 2 kernels installed.  That way if the current one messes up, you can reboot to one of the others
<j__> where r they located so i can see how much space theyre taking up
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: how would I find ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes in Kongueror?  Do I just type it in that text box at the top?
<j__> man i like kubuntu
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: I think I got it though
<otaku-san> j__: Very true.  Same here
<word> how do you manually add bad blocks to the badblocks list?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Just type: /home/your-user/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<lens> I'm having a really hard time compiling this program, if someone would try to make sense of this error, I would be appreciative.  --->  http://pastebin.ca/128406
<jmichaelx> has anyone noticed the bug in 3.5.4 in 'configure desktop'? when you try to access wallpapers , the latest and ones labled 'most downloads' are no longer accessible
<archangel_> whats up
<archangel_> can I restore the kernal and still keep my info on my pc?
<the-erm> lens: Sorry ... can't figure it out.
<lmosher> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"... Any ideas?
<lens> the-erm, thanks for lookin :)
<the-erm> lmosher: are you trying to su ?
<the-erm> what I'm saying is are you trying to run it under a different user with su -c 'whatever' ?
<lmosher> the-erm, su? no. I'm trying to run a 3D app (in that case it was Neverball) but xscreensaver reports the same thing
<the-erm> Yet you're still running it in x ...
<lmosher> for the life of me I can't see any performance problem w/ the apps
<lmosher> the-erm, well neverball doesn't run too well in TTY
<the-erm> so you're pressing alt+F1 and then running the program?
<lmosher> the-erm, Sorry, I was being sarcastic. yes I am in X
<Tommy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<j__> no frozen bubble :-(
<lmosher> the-erm, Any ideas what is causing that error?
<lmosher> anyone? :P
<Pellaeon> hi
<the-erm> lmosher: my guess is the obvious. It can't connect to X.
<lmosher> the-erm, Hrm, but the app runs fine dispite the error..
<lmosher> 150something FPS in tuxracer.. etc.
<Pellaeon> can I ask a question?
<j__> anyone want to help me w/ installing ati driver :-p
<lmosher> Pellaeon, You just did
<Pellaeon> true
<lmosher> j__, what card?
<Pellaeon> i messed something with kde configuration
<Pellaeon> kwallet manager just dissapeared
<j__> 9800pro
<Pellaeon> it works, but no icon at all, no matter what I set in system settings
<lmosher> j__, I have the same card. What distro?
<j__> i used adept and installed the fglrx and the control panel but i see'MESA'
<j__> latest kernel for k7, kubuntu 6.06
<Pellaeon> kde 3.5.4, kubuntu 6.06
<actinic> j__, have you tried easyubuntu?
<jmichaelx> has anyone noticed the bug in 3.5.4 in 'configure desktop'? when you try to access wallpapers , the latest and ones labled 'most downloads' are no longer accessible
<lmosher> j__, fglrxinfo reports Mesa?
<j__> yes
<lmosher> j__, Ok I had that.. I would basically search google for "Ubuntu ati fglrx xorg.conf'" and varios combinations.. I found 2 or 3 guids that helped me
<Pellaeon> jmichaelx: just noticed
<j__> alright hand editing
<actinic> ATI Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<jmichaelx> Pellaeon: not a big issue, but a bug is a bug. i dunno if it is a kubuntu or a kde issue
<lmosher> yeah I think that was the guide I used :)
<Pellaeon> jmichaelx: true, but i don't like if something eludes my understanding :>
<jmichaelx> lo
<jmichaelx> lol
<j__> should i remove what i installed in adept
<Pellaeon> sorry for my english :/
<actinic> jmichaelx, you're right, seems there's a bug in the 'configure desktop' function
<j__> looks like its same packages
<jmichaelx> Pellaeon: you're english is fine
<Pellaeon> kwallet manager appears if i type "kdesu kwalletmanager"
<j__> thx for the link
<Pellaeon> but then it starts automagickally after restart, requesting su password
<Pellaeon> which is a little strange
<timthelion> is there a guid to getting vim to highlight perl?
<higen_> darn.. i am realy into the.. kde or gnome question again.. ..  is there any gstreamer players made with QT?
<damien_> Hey guys, quick question, I installed mysql-server on my desktop to play around with, but how do I get it so that it doesn't start on bootup? I just want to start it manually when I want to play with it.
<elvstone> anyone know if there's any package for graphicsmagick somewhere?
<batman007> I cant compile anything.. I always get this error: "Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build;"
<batman007> Anyone know how to fix that?
<damienskies> Hello I'm having trouble installing firefox or getting anything though apt-get.
<damienskies> Can someone help me?
<actinic> damien_, system settings > system services (under the system administration section) to stop or start services
<actinic> damienskies, have you tried synaptic or adept?  Same problem?
<damienskies> All programs on adept are installed and Firefox is grayed out for soem reason.
<damienskies> *some
<damienskies> Synaptic also seems to not be on my computer.
<actinic> you've done:  'apt-get update' first?
<damienskies> Yes.
<actinic> EasyUbuntu installs Firefox automatically ... easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<actinic> however it seems to be down for the moment
<damienskies> I actually did something else to install it but it wont run and gives me this error message.
<damienskies> '/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<damien_> Thank actinic
<dbglt> is there a way to re-associate all file/MIME types with my KDE applications?
<dbglt> I installed ubuntu, and some apps still have old file associations (even though they are correct in kcontrol); e.g. opera still attempts to use gnome software
<actinic> batman007, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=compile+kernel
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted format
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted format - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !mp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !mp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> dammit
<Admiral_Chicago> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry for the flooding channel
<Healot> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<antonius96> ubuntu
<tear> hello
<eamon> How come only one application can use alsa at a time? Eg if I want to play a video in youtube in firefox I have to exit amarok then restart firefox to be able to have sound. Then when I go to play a video in kaffeine I have to close firefox before I can get sound.
<tear> anybody know how to install fluxbox
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone tell me why I got this "E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate" while installing w32codecs
<Healot> !SEVEAS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SEVEAS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OpeNZ> Admiral:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Healot> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Healot> case sensitive :)
<eamon> How come only one application can use alsa at a time? Eg if I want to play a video in youtube in firefox I have to exit amarok then restart firefox to be able to have sound. Then when I go to play a video in kaffeine I have to close firefox before I can get sound. Any ideas guys?
<mindbob> a/join #perl
<GNULinuxGeek> Hello All.  Has anyone experienced this?  Konqueror will start and come up in Icon view with huge icons.  As long as I use that icon set, I can navigate.  If I try to change icon size, it won't, if I try to switch to detailed view Konqueror locks up totally.  Running Dapper.
<Admiral_Chicago> Healot, i'll check it out
<tivo> hello
<Healot> ALSA deamon can be shared realtime I think, my VIA '97 can do that automagically, with the default setup
<tivo> can anyone help me with an SVIDEO problem?  Set up 2nd display in xorg.conf but nothing shows up on my TV
<Admiral_Chicago> Healot, ah yes AMD64. dang, I don't understand the instructions, but i'll figure it out
<Healot> Admiral_Chicago, if you have more time, you can take the source and try to compile, or use Windows :0
<elvstone> what the hell!
<tivo> in the system settings it shows the 2nd display as active
<Admiral_Chicago> Healot, compile from source I can do
<elvstone> i asked to remove the littlecms package with adept, and it started removing a _boat load_ of packages that dependen upon it, without asking me!
<Healot> but, iirc, w32codecs has a 64bit version, but I never rely on that information
<elvstone> that's insane.
<Admiral_Chicago> Healot, no, but you can trick your computer to using and installing the i386 version
<damien_> Hey anybody know how to disable the google suggest in konqueror and revert it to a regular search box? They way it works is kind of annoying, like the cursor always jumps to the end for example
<jmichaelx> what is a 'backported' package?
<carlos> <- good question :p
<damien_> jmichaelx: I believe it's a package that's in a newer version of ubuntu but that was backported to work with an older version.
<jmichaelx> ahhh, ty damien_
<ru> Anyone know how to specify which Xinerama screen applications launch/start in
<carlos> normally backported packages are because they are more "trust-able" :-p
<carlos> for production servers and things like that
<otaku-san> on konsole what would I put with "kdesu" to give konqueror root access to move files?
<damien_> Can't you just do "kdesu konqueror"?
<carlos> in konsole i would rather to use "sudo"
<carlos> but the user must be on /etc/sudoers
<otaku-san> damien_:probably...let me try
<jmichaelx> i just added a seveas repo (extras), would there be a way to only view the packages in that repo?
<elvstone> what the hell now.. i've just ended up with KDE 3.5.2 on my 6.06.1 kubuntu.. only this minute i was running 3.5.4.. what could have happened?
<elvstone> i was just installing some things with adept..
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: well...probably your best bet would to look in adept...it will show all of the packs tho' not separate packs
<jmichaelx> otaku-san: ok, i was just hoping to see only the new packages that would be available
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: why do you need to look at the new ones?
<elvstone> http://bob.dose.se/sources.list <-- that's my sources.list.. anyone know how i could have ended up with a downgrade to KDE 3.5.2?
<elvstone> i was just installing ruby18-dev and some other packages..
<jmichaelx> otaku-san: i just added that repo and i want to know what packages are in it
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: oh and what are the new packs?  can you pastebin em?
<jmichaelx> otaku-san: i don't know what they are, lol. that is what i want to find out:-)
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: I mean can you pastebin your source.list
<jmichaelx> otaku-san: it apparently contains a newer version of adobe acrobat reader than the ubuntu repos
<otaku-san> elvstone: I'm looking at your source.list....don't know if I can help you tho'
<jmichaelx> otaku-san: the repository i added is the seveas extras, otherwise my repository list is pretty typical
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: do you want to make sure that this new repo has acrobat?
<jmichaelx> otaku-san: i know that it does, it is a newer one than in the ubuntu repos, i was just curious as o what other packages seveas contained
<jmichaelx> to*
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: ok.....hold on I know I've seen something like this before
<jmichaelx> ok
<otaku-san> elvstone: if your on still... I saw you have the amd 64 release version of Dapper.  This version has been known to be...well not exactly stable...and I've heard mention on the Ubuntu Forums of the KDE downgrading it's self
<elvstone> it's so weird.. running dpkg -l | grep kdebase shows 3.5.2-0ubuntu27 version of kdebase-bin, kdebase-data and kdebase-kio-plugins.
<elvstone> otaku-san: "downgrading itself".. how the h**l would that happen?
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), , RAM: 1066/3031MB, 99 proc's, 7.25h up
<elvstone> otaku-san: have a link to the forums? or know what i could search for?
<otaku-san> elvstone: you have to remember 64 bit technology is still up and coming....I mean look at windoze...they don't hardly support it.  This best way right now is to install the x86 version of kubuntu...Also yes search on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ for your problem
<otaku-san> elvstone: it's alot more eisier than tottaly reinstalling kubuntu
<elvstone> i hardly think the problem of KDE suddenly downgrading itself is 64-bit related.
<elvstone> i'm running FreeBSD fine on this machine, just wanted to try kubuntu out too.
<elvstone> what is easier than reinstalling kubuntu? and why would i reinstall kubuntu?
<otaku-san> elvstone: searching on the forums...I meant the reinstalling as a last resort...and you would change the architech you download from what you got (amd 64 release) to the x86
<otaku-san> thats why you would reinstall
<otaku-san> maybe...try the forums for your answer
<elvstone> i specifically chose the amd64 to see how good it would work, i'm not using this kubuntu install for regular work..
<otaku-san> elvstone: ok...so no hard feelings if you reinstalled it?
<otaku-san> elvstone: hold on
<elvstone> okay. well i'm a bit confused now, since i'm reading that 3.5.4 is in a special repo (deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main).. i can't remember ever having that repo in my sources.list, and still i was running 3.5.4 not longer than an hour ago..
<Kr4t05> I'm having problems with KAudioCreator.
<elvstone> otaku-san: no. no hard feelings ;) except a slightly bad mood.. but i really don't think a reinstall should be necessary, it's just some package system problem or something.
* maltaethiron is back.
<elvstone> okay. installing 3.5.4 from the special repo..
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: sorry to leave you hanging there.  Could you paste you source.list here. http://pastebin.ca/
<otaku-san> elvstone: tell me what happens and I'll search for your problem and see if theres a different fix
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: are you still on?
<Gh0st75> do i need any special packages installed to be able to remote to my kubuntu desktop from a windows machine?
<Dr_Willis> VNC can let you do that
<Dr_Willis> depends on HOW you want to do it.
<Dr_Willis> I would advise installing the ssh server, and a vnc server.
<Dr_Willis> !info vnc4server
<viper550> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44134
<ubotu> vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 986 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<Gh0st75> ok, will look into that, thanks
<Dr_Willis> is this over the internet? or local lan?
<archangel_> can I restore JUST the kernal as apposed to restalling?
<Dr_Willis> archangel_,  ya could reinstall the kernel package i guess.
<Gh0st75> over the internet currently, from a work pc to home, but i will be wanting to do the same over a local lan once i get a windows laptop
<archangel_> Dr_Willis: how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Gh0st75,  hmm..  it pays to learn ssh tunnles also in that case.
<Dr_Willis> for security
<Hawkwind> archangel_: sudo apt-get install linux-image
<Dr_Willis> archangel_,  apt-get install somtkernelpackage. :P i never rember the names
<elvstone> otaku-san: okay, after adding the special repo with 3.5.4, upgrading (it failed once and i had to do dpkg --configure -a), and then removing my ~/.kde because KDE was acting up (no panel), i got it to a usable state..
<elvstone> so i'm fine now.
<archangel_> Dr_Willis: this is for a laptop that has all the important info for kids camp
<Gh0st75> i'm not against learning something new, tho i'm only a couple weeks old with using linux
<Gh0st75> googling ssh tunnels will give me somethin to do at work tomorrow
<archangel_> Dr_Willis: the pc wont even boot without the live cd
<archangel_> actually its a laptop
<Dr_Willis> so you some how deleted the kernel?
<otaku-san> elvstone: dang...well...what are you doing without the panel...I mean is the whole thing gone? Menu and all?
<archangel_> no
<Hawkwind> archangel_: What are you trying/wanting to do exactly ?
<Hawkwind> archangel_: Also, what did you do that you want to 'restore/reinstall' the kernel ?
<elvstone> otaku-san: everything was gone except for a couple of application icons (the K-menu was gone, and the systray et.c.).
<archangel_> I am getting a "kernal panic" error
<Hawkwind> archangel_: I ask this because you've been asking about this for 3 days and have yet to say what you've done or want to do exactly
<elvstone> i could right click on the desktop and choose Run Command -> "xterm".. and fix it..
<elvstone> so it's good now.
<elvstone> i just lost my KDE settings, but that wasn't much.
<Hawkwind> archangel_: When, as in, be specific
<archangel_> ok
<Gh0st75> i have the vnc4 server package selected, what is the specific ssh package i'd need called?
<archangel_> here it goes
<archangel_> ....
<Dr_Willis> !info ssh
<Hawkwind> Gh0st75: openssh-server ?
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dr_Willis> its 'ssh' :P  i think
<otaku-san> elvstone: awesome!  so you got it back?
<Gh0st75> k, got openssh-server selected too, thanks
<Hawkwind> Yeah I guess so.  I'm still not used to the different package names as I'm used to Mandriva's naming scheme still
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: Hah!  Guess mine was right :P
<archangel_> my bro was upgrading the kernal......
<Gh0st75> only package scheme i'm used to is UPS, heh
<Dr_Willis> Gh0st75,  you may want to use a very lightweight window maanger also. for vncing around..  it can get laggy with kde and gnome.
<archangel_> it was at 98% done and he pulled the plug and shut the laptop down
<archangel_> cause he was in a hurry
<Hawkwind> archangel_: So boot to a different kernel
<archangel_> now the pc wont boot
<Dr_Willis> or he trashed the filesystem
<archangel_> how do you do that?
<Dr_Willis> the grub menu should show severla kernels.
<Gh0st75> yes, i do fully intend to switch to a more streamlined desktop once i'm a little more familiar with linux, i mainly chose kde for windows feel so the learning curve wouldn't scare me too much at first
<Hawkwind> archangel_: There is a point where you can hit 'ESC' I think it is to select a different kernel
<Gh0st75> Xubuntu i guess would make a good choice eventually
<Dr_Willis> I find the 'hidden grub menu' default to be very very stupid., :P one  of the first things i change,
<archangel_> ok let me try.... it's right here beside me
<Dr_Willis> Gh0st75,  may want even lighter then that. Like fluxbox, or icewm
<Gh0st75> those pretty much entirely comman-line driven?
<Dr_Willis> No. :P
<Dr_Willis> just window managers, not full desktops.
<Gh0st75> cool, more stuff to research :)
<Dr_Willis> so they use less resources
<archangel_> ohh sweet, I am in the menu
<Gh0st75> compatibility and ease of transition are my focus currently, but i fully intend to focus on functionality and efficiency after that
<Gh0st75> i've heard of fluxbox before, never heard of icewm tho
<Dr_Willis> old skool. :P
<Dr_Willis> windows 95is look/feel.
<archangel_> Hawkwind: I am in the menu now and it looks like I have 6 choices (however they all look to be the same version)
<elvstone> otaku-san: yep.
<Gh0st75> ah, not that old school then
<Dr_Willis> then ya got the UBER light window managers. :P
<elvstone> otaku-san: sorry if i sounded a little harsh before, it's very late. going to bed now. thanks.
<archangel_> Hawkwind: every other choice is a "recovery mode"
<archangel_> Hawkwind: is the top choice the latest and so on down the list?
<Hawkwind> archangel_: So pick one about half way down the screen, that is *not* 'recovery mode'
<j__> hi
<archangel_> Hawkwind: got ya
<Hawkwind> archangel_: The top is the default, which is the one it tries to boot to when you don't select anything different
<Hawkwind> archangel_: So even the second one on the list that is *not* 'recovery mode' should work for ya
<j__> would you recommend automatic or easy ubuntu?
<j__> automatix*
<Hawkwind> j__: apt-get from the terminal :P
<archangel_> Hawkwind: yeah, it seems to be working
<archangel_> Hawkwind: you think my drivers will still be there or would I have to reload them all
<Hawkwind> archangel_: What you'll want to do once the machine is booted, is go into Adept and remove the latest version of the kernel.  Chances are that is the top entry in the grub menu and then you can try and update the kernel again
<Hawkwind> archangel_: Video drivers ?  Possible, but hard to say really
<archangel_> ok
<Hawkwind> archangel_: Actually, as soon as you get the machine booted, I'd try to update the system and see if it possibly finishes the update to the new kernel
<j__> ok where should i go to read about installing codecs
<Kr4t05> !tell j__ about restricted
<Hawkwind> !restricted formats > j__
<archangel_> Hawkwind: ok, wow it's already requesting to do what you said
<archangel_> Hawkwind: man, the intelligence of this OS kills me
<archangel_> I am VERY experienced in Window$ and M$ is nowhere near this
<otaku-san> archangel_: of course it's not...;)
<archangel_> be back later
<archangel_> Hey thanks guys
<j__> learning curve/
<j__> ?
<archangel_> peace and love!!
<otaku-san> ok now I'm here to bug you guys
<Hawkwind> archangel_: Glad to have helped :)
<playtime3> Dr_Willis: can u please give me that link again
<playtime3> opps
<Dr_Willis> bot 101. :P
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<CaBlGuY> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<eamon> Limewire sucks ass
<soulrider> use frostwire
<CVirus> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Gh0st75> frostwire? sounds interestin
<soulrider> its like limewire
<Dr_Willis> i use it under windows
<soulrider> just more free and more opensource :P
<CaBlGuY> readin now..
<Dr_Willis> and the riaa is going after limewire.. so.....
<OOD> limewire got sued by the RIAA
<OOD> yeah
<Gh0st75> i normally avoid those p2p programs cause of malware, but i usually trust most open source
<Gh0st75> to install it i just copy the command line at that link into konsole?
<soulrider> the *AA can eat my arse
<Dr_Willis> actually ive seen very little malware on them. :P
<Gh0st75> only installed packages on this so far, yet to install any other programs
<Dr_Willis> of course with linux.... its not that big an issue.
<soulrider> limewire/frostwire is safe
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> its not like somehtign si gonna delete your c: :P
<Gh0st75> yeah, the restricted access helps prevent from most malware virii or hacker worries
<soulrider> yea but its not like theres any viruses/malware etc
<CaBlGuY> ok so, Im not able to get frostwire.. :/
<soulrider> why not
<CaBlGuY> sayin the package aint there..
<soulrider> hang on
<CaBlGuY> k
<soulrider> http://www.frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://mirror1.peercommons.net/frostwire/4.10.9/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<soulrider> downlaod that
<soulrider> right click
<soulrider> and look for install package
<CaBlGuY> ok, I found it on the website.. :p
<CaBlGuY> www.frostwire.com
<soulrider> ive been using this little program that will ave the music you listen to in Pandora.com to your hard drive
<mjh> anyone know if there is a way to easily sort items in kmenu other than manually doing it?
<soulrider> i dont know why it isnt working on linux though, since its java it should
<soulrider> Hawkwind: are you there?
<soulrider> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<Bearcat> !seen foot
<ubotu> I last saw foot (n=lovely@64-17-77-17.co.warpdriveonline.com) 12h 3m 45s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<Bearcat> humph
<Bearcat> *scampers off*
<ivan`> how well does kubuntu ppc work? especially on an 867 mhz old-gen powerbook G4?
<ivan`> i'm concerned about sleep and my netgear pcmcia card
<mjh> sleep never works for me
<mjh> so good luck
<ivan`> heh
<ivan`> if it boots in 1 minute it doesn't matter to me
<j__> anyone know where i can find a wmv codec for kubuntu 6.06
<OOD> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OOD> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OOD> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OOD> finally :P
<ivan`> that thing needs a fuzzy search
<CaBlGuY> well crap, now I need to update Java.. :/
<j__> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CaBlGuY> !JRE 1.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JRE 1.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maltaethiron> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<soulrider> CaBlGuY: do it via CLI, if you use adept youll have some trouble
<CaBlGuY> !JRE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JRE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !j2se
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j2se - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjh> what are you trying to do
<CaBlGuY> soulrider:  whats the command?\
<mjh> install java?
<CaBlGuY> nope..
<CaBlGuY> If you have it installed already..  u need an upgrade..
<CaBlGuY> IE: upgrade, JRE whatever..
<CaBlGuY> right soulrider?
<mjh> download, extract, put in front of path
<CaBlGuY> actually  it should be something like..   upgarde jre 1.4
<CaBlGuY> or somethin like that
<soulrider> i dont quite remember the name of the package
<soulrider> im not sure
<soulrider> hang on
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<CaBlGuY> mayeb nalioth knows.. :p
<nalioth> knows what?
<soulrider> in console type
<soulrider> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<CaBlGuY> how to upgrade to JRE 1.4
<soulrider> that will do the trick
<soulrider> i dont think you can upgrade
<CaBlGuY> Ahh  that would be better even. :)
<soulrider> id go for a full install, just in case
<eamon> CaBlGuY: You want JRE 1.5
<CaBlGuY> yea.,..    I already got sun-java5-jre installed
<eamon> You want that one: Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<eamon> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<CaBlGuY> ok so the command would be sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Gh0st75> so if i ran the sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre in konsole that soulrider mentioned, do i still need java 2? the first one was for 1.5 correct?
<CaBlGuY> hmmmm
<nikkun> has anyone ever had a problem with cp omitting a directory that it should be able to copy?
<eamon> you need to follow that page to install java. simply typing sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre is not enough
<CaBlGuY> but mine is sayin I already got the newest version installed.,. IE: Java 5
<eamon> type java -version
<j__> thanks ubotu ;-)
<eamon> CaBlGuY: type "java -version"
<CaBlGuY> got 1.4.2
<eamon> see you need to update your system
<CaBlGuY> sooooooo
<eamon> to use the new java
<CaBlGuY> just do a upgrade then?
<eamon> no
<eamon> folow the instructions here
<eamon> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<eamon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java <-- go here
<y0shi> Hi, I need help. I have two sound devices (onboard and pci sb live). for some reason the sb live doesnt work (although it is recognized) the funny thing is I can hear the microphone playback.
<y0shi> help?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I am now, what's up ?
<soulrider> ah hey
<soulrider> well, i need to insatll vmware, but before you say somehting
<Agios> http://www.timia.net/agios
<soulrider> yes, i followed the wiki :P
<soulrider> but it asks me for some stuff i have no idea
<excitatory> wow, thanks for the tip of frostwire.. it's probably the fastest java app i've ever used..like EVAR.
<y0shi> please, someone, help me with my sound problem.
<Hawkwind> soulrider: You want the free version, vmware-server or whatever it is.  Download it from the vmware site directly
<maltaethiron> guys, i need help installing tdfsb, a 3d filebrowser for kde
<Hawkwind> y0shi: Disable the onboard one within the BIOS and then the SBlive should just work out of the box
<soulrider> i got workstation
<soulrider> i just dont know how to install :P
<Hawkwind> soulrider: That might be the free version
<crimsun> y0shi: ``asoundconf list''
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I don't use vmware, so you might try in #VmWare
<crimsun> y0shi: what's the output from that command?
<j__> what should i do for dvd video playback
<soulrider> Hawkwind: are there any free programs similar to vmware and that work as good as vmware does?
<y0shi> sec. checking
<basko> SOS: I tried installing a .deb package a while ago; It seems like the package was partially installed. So now every package management system: apt-get, aptitude, dpkg complain about this. Is there away to forcible remove this partial package? I asked because it seems like the .deb file wasnt made properly. Is there as way to hack the package management system to ignore that particular package? It's just an application; no real important files for the
<excitatory> basko: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<y0shi> Hawkwind: SI7012 \n Live
<crimsun> y0shi: and you want to use the Live, correct?
<y0shi> yes..
<crimsun> y0shi: then execute this: asoundconf set-default-card Live
<crimsun> y0shi: then log out of KDE and back in
<y0shi> o. sounds promising:)
<y0shi> be back in a jiffy
<soulrider> when i order from shipit, should i include a countrya dna rea code in the hpone field or just my phone ?
<basko> excitatory: tried that and nothing printed out. is that expected?
<maltaethiron> is there anyone not busy that wants to help me out?  its not a life or death problem..but its a little annoying
<j__> man mplayer web extension runs like crap for me :-/
<soulrider> maltaethiron: im not pro but maybe i can help you
<Hawkwind> soulrider: There is qemu.  Let me give you a URL about it real quick
<soulrider> ok, thanks
<excitatory> basko: not sure.. sometimes that's ok, i believe.. idk.. try installing something.. or retry that deb
<Hawkwind> soulrider: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187413&highlight=kqemu
<maltaethiron> soulrider: im trying to install this program called tdfsb
<basko> excitatory: tried another package, the error is still there
<maltaethiron> soulrider: its a 3d filebrowser
<excitatory> basko: what deb did you try to install?
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> you got a link ?
<basko> excitatory: the pre release jedit deb
<basko> excitatory: from that site
<maltaethiron> soulrider: me?
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> where did you get it from
<guy> crimsun: thanks alot!
<maltaethiron> i saw it while browsing through synaptic
<excitatory> basko: hrm..was it a debian package or ubuntu specific??  (generally debian ones are safe, but any time you mix software trees, problems can ensue)
<soulrider> uhm ok
<soulrider> let me see if i can find it
<maltaethiron> ok
<soulrider> what is the problem youre having ?
<archangel_> Hawkwind: the laptop boots now, but now adept is telling me that another instance is running and asks me to close it. How do I do this when I cannot see any other program running?
<basko> excitatory: debian
<excitatory> basko: i just tried the package.. it doesn't work
<basko> excitatory: did it mess up your system?
<maltaethiron> soulrider: when i tried to install it, synaptic said there was some dependancy problem
<soulrider> let me see if i can install it
<maltaethiron> soulrider: heres the error message
<maltaethiron> soulrider:
<maltaethiron> tdfsb:
<maltaethiron>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.3) but it is not installable
<maltaethiron>  Depends: libsdl1.2debian (>1.2.7+1.2.8) but it is not installable
<maltaethiron>  Depends: libsmpeg0c2  but it is not installable
<excitatory> basko: no.. i was just able to install another app.. jedit didn't even install.. it errored out.
<soulrider> hang on, today i  had some trouble installing somehtign and ym aept is screwed up
<soulrider> ill fix it ina  sec
<excitatory> basko: try purging it..
<basko> excitatory: your're lucky mine messed up any other installation
<basko> excitatory: how do i do that?
<excitatory> basko: um..you don't know about purging?  how do you remove software?  sudo aptitude purge <package>
<excitatory> or i suppose, sudo apt-get purge <package>
<soulrider> maltaethiron: i managed to isntall it but ti crashes when i open it
<excitatory> whatever your preference is
<soulrider> i suggets you go tot heir website, maybe you can find a newer version
<soulrider> or the source and be bale to compile it yourself
<maltaethiron> ok, thanks soulrider, as long as i know its not just my computer
<waggle7622frack> When I try to share a folder on my network but all the options are greyed out. Am I missing something? I get this with alot of system settings even with root password.
<basko> excitatory: it still errored out man
<excitatory> basko: sudo dpkg -C
<basko> The following packages are in a mess due to serious problems during
<basko> installation.  They must be reinstalled for them (and any packages
<basko> that depend on them) to function properly:
<basko>  jedit
<basko> excitatory: that
<basko> excitatory: that is the error (or a variation of it)
<excitatory> this is actually one problem i have with the deb system.. mixing trees can fsck your system.. at least ostensibly.
<excitatory> so yea..
<ubuntu> hijos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu> xd
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> conchatumares
<ubuntu> hijode puta
<ubuntu> conchasumares
<jmichaelx> that is not very appropriate
<wind> how do i set it to automatically connect to a wireless router
<ubuntu> chupenle la zorra a sus mamas
<ubuntu> chupenle las tetas a sus  mamas
<ubuntu> conchatumares
<basko> excitatory: lol....
<ubuntu> hijos de puta
<jmichaelx> ubuntu needs to be banned
<wind> and how do i turn off all these req. password things
<basko> excitatory: yah, but the funny thing is the package never really installed. So I
<excitatory> basko: i'll look into it more.. but in the mean time, ask in #ubuntu .. tell them you installed a debian-specific package, and that it failed and is preventing you from doing anything further package-management-wise..
<excitatory> ubuntu: behave yourself
<basko> excitatory: ok thanks will do that
<ubuntu> united states is one sarat the pich
<excitatory> basko: yeah, and dpkg --configure -a should have fixed that.. ALWAYS works for me.
<soulrider> ubuntu, callate un poquito
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> xd
<ubuntu> xd
<ubuntu> okay
<soulrider> the worst is that hes using kubuntu....
<ubuntu> john cena is berry good
<jmichaelx> !mods
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mods - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !op
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmichaelx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<soulrider> :)
<jmichaelx> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+oo imbrandon imbrandon_]  by ChanServ
<soulrider> :) owned
<ubuntu> im not english
<ubuntu> sorry
* mode/#kubuntu [+b ubuntu!*@*]  by imbrandon_
<soulrider> eos no import
* ubuntu was kicked off #kubuntu by imbrandon_ (User terminated!)
<soulrider> eso no importa*
<soulrider> ok
<jmichaelx> sorry to bother you, imbrandon
<soulrider> i was gonna go for some swearing in spanish
<imbrandon_> np
<soulrider> but that worked :P
<soulrider> thank you
<soulrider> <3
<russ1> What can I use in kubuntu to rip a CD to an ISO?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b ubuntu!*@*]  by imbrandon_
<excitatory> russ1: k3b
<soulrider> imbrandon_: now that youre here can i ask you somehting?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon_
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@190.45.3.26]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon_]  by imbrandon_
<soulrider> in shipit, should i include my country and area code in the phone number?
<imbrandon_> thanks nalioth i was looking for the hostname
<imbrandon_> soulrider: sure
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> do i have to put ( ) or just the numbers
<imbrandon_> just the numbers should be ok
<soulrider> ok, thanks
<soulrider> any spaces? :P
<imbrandon_> its read byu a "real person"
<imbrandon_> s/byu/by
<wind> how do i set it to automatically connect to a wireless router
<wind> and how do i turn off all these req. password things
<soulrider> ok, im gonna order
<imbrandon_> standard +15554447777 should be ok
<soulrider> =D
<soulrider> im not in the US though :/
<wind> like a req password to use IM, to connect to a network, etc
<jmichaelx> has anyone ever seen the ebay bidding app that some linux distros have? does it exist in any ubuntu repo? i think it is called 'jdbid' or something similar
<imbrandon_> soulrider: yea but the full think is what i mean
<soulrider> kk
<imbrandon_> !info jdbid dapper
<ubotu> Package jdbid does not exist in dapper
<imbrandon_> !find bid
<ubotu> Found: libfribidi-dev, libfribidi0, libid3-3.8.3-dev, libid3-3.8.3c2a, libid3tag0 (and 17 others)
<soulrider> err, what should i use for "" "n" ?
<imbrandon_> jmichaelx: best to search packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> imbrandon_: which one are you? i just /msg'd imbrandon
<imbrandon_> soulrider: yes
<soulrider> ok
<russ1> When I set my laptop to "Suspend" when the lid is closed under "Laptops & Power" in system settings, suspend works great when I close the lid. How can I make it Suspend without closing the lid?
<imbrandon_> nalioth: thats my lappy its in the other room
<imbrandon_> i'm on _ atm
<basko> excitatory: well no help there as yet...no one replys :/
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: ok, i have the right name now 'jbidwatcher'
<imbrandon_> !info jbidwatcher
<ubotu> Package jbidwatcher does not exist in dapper
<excitatory> wind: sounds like the password to kwallet... the app which manages your passwords.. in your taskbar, there should be an icon for kwallet.. right click, configure.. go to the access control tab and make sure, "Prompt when an application accesses an open wallet" is checked.. then when it pops up.. always allow the program access to kwallet.
<imbrandon_> !info jbidwatcher edgy
<ubotu> Package jbidwatcher does not exist in edgy
<imbrandon_> guess not
<excitatory> basko: yea.. #ubuntu is usually full of clueless new users.
<jmichaelx> ok, i have it on a mepis PC, but could not find it in any repo i have for k/ubuntu
<excitatory> imbrandon, perhaps you could help basko and i..
<xenoterracide> what repo is kdevelop in?
<soulrider> hey! m a clueless new user! :P
<tobias_> :)
<tobias_> as we all are
<excitatory> imbrandon, he had installed a debian package that fails to install.. and so now it's half installed, and preventing any further installations
<tobias_> at some point of time
<draik> soulrider, since when are you clueless :P
<russ1> I'm pretty new, and very clueless.
<excitatory> imbrandon, i suggested dpkg --configure -a.. but that's not working apparently.
<imbrandon_> excitatory: sudo dpkg --purge remove <package>
<excitatory> basko: ^^
<basko> imbrandon_: we tried that as well
<soulrider> ive had linux for like
<soulrider> dunno
<excitatory> imbrandon, thank you kindly, sir
<soulrider> week and a half :P
<tobias_> this is the right place to be if your clueless new user, because everyone is so nice and helpfull :D
<draik> I've had linux for about... no more than about 3-4 weeks
<russ1> I'm going on 6 months.
<tobias_> ive had it for a week now i think
<draik> I write down everything that I come across and just try to remember things
<Gh0st75> lots here like that draik, you're twice as experienced with it as me :)
<xenoterracide> will if everyone is nice and helpfull tobias_ what repository is kdevelop in?
<imbrandon_> basko: and it dosent remove ?
<basko> imbrandon_: yeah, tried it again...same thing
<imbrandon_> pastebin the output please
<excitatory> well hey.. by 'clueless new user', i was attempting to be respectful and point out that the reason he wasn't getting help was because no one that knew anything wasn't around.. i try to avoid offending anyone by calling them, 'lame noobs' or whatever..
<jmichaelx> this room and #xubuntu have been life savers for me
<tobias_> xeno: err Im a bigger noob than u m8e sorry I would help u if i could even figure out what half u asked is
<draik> Gh0st75, I am trying to get a manual together so that I can put it on the wiki for all new-comers
<tobias_> xeno: I only used linux for like 5-6 days  I would love to help u if i could :)
<basko> imbrandon_: this is what i get E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<Gh0st75> always good to get more tutorials to ease folks into it, without them only the hardcore techies would be able to break away from M$
<tobias_> xenoterracide: but you are the right place, whenever i have a problem i come her and they help me with like anything
<xenoterracide> need more tutorials that show people how to use the graphical interface
<excitatory> basko: well, the problem is that it won't install in teh first place (i tried the package myself), and so you can't re-install it..
<jontydog> Hi all how do I add my computer to mshome network?
<xenoterracide> right...
<excitatory> basko: so somehow we need to zap it out as an entry.. which is what the -a option should do.
<draik> I got fedup with micro$haft so I turned to Linux
<Gh0st75> my first hurdles were codecs for movies and mp3 playback, and mounting my windows partitions, not sure if that's where most people first run into frustration, or it that was just me
<xenoterracide> I know linux pretty well but I hate sources.list
<basko> excitatory: exactly...is there a way to hack this manually so that it just dont recognize the discrepancy?
<tobias_> xenoterracide: u should go find the forums if u cant find help here
<excitatory> xenoterracide: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<draik> Gh0st75, that's why people turn AWAY... can't do something so they figure they got in over their heads and turn back to what they are used to
<tobias_> xenoterracide: im not sure where the forums are but im sure someone here does?
<imbrandon_> www.ubuntuforums.org
<Gh0st75> was very simple to get those two issues resolved, couple minutes with the right (and uncluttered) info and problems solved
<excitatory> draik: that's why one hopes they realise that it doesn't matter that linux has a learning curve.. there's a community there to help and teach you.. and that's more than any other os can say.
<basko> imbrandon_: do u know a way to manually hack the package mgnmnt sys so to remove the discrepancy?
<xenoterracide> hmm... source-o-matic interesting.. although I've seen similar things before
<xenoterracide> will it help me find the kdevelop repository so I can apt-get kdevelop?
<tobias_> imbrandon: thanx :)
<draik> excitatory, I can only speak for the m$ side of it (along with Kubuntu)...At least Linux doesn't charge you for simple help
<imbrandon_> basko: not if it cant find the archive, you need to grab it , try to reinstall it , and the remove it , once it fails the first time to install run "sudo apt-get install -f " with no packages
<xenoterracide> why I like gentoo... no repos finding
<draik> #kubuntu is my life saver
<Gh0st75> my current challenges are getting java working, frostwire and getting my cam working in kopete
<draik> I am on my 2nd install of Kubuntu. I messed up my first install while playing with just about every possible option
<imbrandon_> xenoterracide: thats all in the universe and multiverse repos you shouldent need more than those
<Gh0st75> indeed, this place is invaluable, it's on my auto-join for konversation
<draik> I have my cam working in Kopete
<draik> I have java working
<Gh0st75> i messed up my first install trying to mount my windows partitions
<draik> I don't use frostwire
<xenoterracide> it is ? doesn't seem to be
<draik> I have my NTFS partitions mounted, just in case I need to pull something like pix, music, etc
<Gh0st75> what cam you have draik? i have an intel pocket pro pc
<basko> imbrandon_: same crap man
<draik> My cam is Creative Live Web Cam
<excitatory> xenoterracide: sources.list is really something that only needs to be touched when you first install.. or that random time you have a 3rd party repo to add.. i don't see how you hate it so much
<tobias_> ghost75: java should work fine, I installed java jre something from adept, have u tried that?
<Gh0st75> yes tobias, but i understand there's more involved than just the package install, got some pages bookmarked to read tomorrow
<tobias_> aha
<tobias_> :)
<Gh0st75> linux research makes for great reading material at work, even if most of it is still over my head
<jontydog> hi please can someone help me with Samba and mshome?
<draik> The only issue I have is that thunderbird won't run under my account, only under root
<Gh0st75> a wiki for the complete neophyte would always be an asset
<excitatory> xenoterracide: well, it's easy for gentoo to have a mass of available packages.. because all it requires the maintainer to do it keep up with a simple text file (ebuild).. and leaves it up to the user to compile.  98% of the software one will ever need is available in one of the ubuntu repos.. the rest just requires a little time to add in a repo.. and considering you don't have to compile, the deb system is hundreds of times more eff
<draik> jontydog, what is your problem and we will see what we can do to help you
<Gh0st75> never use pop mail clients myself
<jontydog> cheers draik
<jontydog> I can read all pcs in the house that have xp installed
<draik> np jontydog
<jontydog> but I can't gain access to this kubuntu pc
<basko> imbrandon_: this is crazy; because of one package i cant install anything else... I hope this is not suggesting a re-install of Kubuntu???!!!
<ironfroggy> can i adjust how much firefox scrolls per mousewheel event?
<jontydog> keeps asking for a password and I haven't set one
<imbrandon_> basko: no
<excitatory> draik, Gh0st75, i'm assuming you've seen this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<imbrandon_> hold on
<draik> disable your winxp firewall... known to cause issues... just use another firewall instead on your winxp systems
<draik> excitatory, yes I have
<Gh0st75> psychocats i think it's called has some good tutorials and guides for beginners too
<jontydog> thats not the problem draik as I can read those from linux with no problem
<lucas> hi. how can i change the kmenu icon size?
<excitatory> ironfroggy: you can change it system wide.. go into System Settings, Peripherals, Mouse, Advanced tab, then adjust the bottom setting
<draik> gh0st75, want to complete that sentence??? "...  i think it's called has some good tutorials ..."
<jontydog> I can see the linux pc from XP but when I connect to it I am asked for a username and password
<ironfroggy> i didnt know if that would affect firefox, being that its not a KDE app.
<lucas> hi. how can i change the kmenu icon size?
<draik> lucas, right click on your kmenu and select menu editor
<lucas> thx
<lucas> a lot
<draik> lucas, sorry, I was thinking of something else, that won't do it
<lucas> ok
<lucas> no prob
<ironfroggy> doesnt seem to fix my problem...
<excitatory> ironfroggy: you may be right.. is smoothscrolling enabled in firefox prefs
<tk> excitatory: speaking of the deb system, if I wanted to reconfigure one of the packages I installed using adept... how would you go about that?
<draik> Go to K Menu > System Settings > Appearance > Icons
<excitatory> ironfroggy: that will slow it down
<draik> lucas ^
<draik> That will do it for you lucas
<draik> Go to K Menu > System Settings > Appearance > Icons
<ironfroggy> maybe thats what i need to get rid of.. i just know firefox scrolling sucks and konqueror doesnt.
<lucas> draik: now?
<draik> jontydog, did you set up a user account?
<lucas> draik: advanced?
<ironfroggy> hmm.. no, smoothscrolling isnt enabled, but it seems to act like it is.
<excitatory> tk: not sure, since i don't use a gui for package management.. but you can open up konsole, and do, sudo dpkg --reconfigure <package name here>
<draik> lucas, yes
<draik> sorry, forgot that last part
<tk> excitatory: thanks I'll give that a try
<ironfroggy> wait a second. enabling smooth scrolling fixes the problem, but werent you suggesting that i _disable_ it?
<excitatory> ironfroggy: you said you wanted to quicken the scroll rate, no?
<jontydog> draik: the only account I have on this machine is the one I log in with
<draik> lucas, did that work for you?
<excitatory> ironfroggy: it slows it down for me.. making it appear smoother
<jontydog> and user pass doesn't work
<draik> jontydog, try with that username/PW
<draik> oh ok
<tk> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<lucas> draik: no :(
<lucas> draik: there is no option for the kmenu
<Gh0st75> draik: psychocats i believe is the site, found lots of tutorials there when googling various linux beginner issues
<excitatory> tk: ack, my bad.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<tk> ahh its just configure
<jontydog> this is driving me mad as it is only this that is stopping me from getting rid of xp off this machine
<tk> ohh
<draik> gh0st75, LOL... thought psychocats was a nick... whoops!!!
<excitatory> jontydog: what's the problem?
<Gh0st75> heh
<CaBlGuY> well, I've got the latest install of Java and frostwire is still saying that I need the "latest" Java client..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<excitatory> CaBlGuY: one sec, i know what's up
<CaBlGuY> okey dokey
<lucas> draik: maybe the manual way? kickerrc?
<draik> lucas, I think that it depends on the type of icons you have set for your K Menu that matter... if you have your K Menu is set for small icons change the small icon size and etc
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<Gh0st75> anyhoo, gone to bed, away til the morning
<Gh0st75> night all
<shadeofgrey> how do i add an icon that indicates my network activity to a panel
<draik> night gh0st75
<tk> excitatory: doesnt give me the option to add config options just... returns to cmd line
<excitatory> CaBlGuY: run this, then try frostwire: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<CaBlGuY> ok, brb
<shadeofgrey> theres a really great one in ubuntu on gnome but i havent been able to find the kde equivelant to it
<draik> shadeofgrey, I use superkaramba to show me the network activity
<shadeofgrey> and damn this new keyboard is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<draik> I use KDE
<shadeofgrey> oooo
<excitatory> tk: oh.. you just want to configure an app?  generally there's a specific config file for the app in /etc.. but each application is different.. what app are you attempting to configure?
<shadeofgrey> superkaramba is that thing that can make my entire system act like os x tiger -- with a full dock and everything huh?
<lucas> draik: nvm
<tk> trying to get amarok to use a newer xine engine
<draik> make sure you have multiverse enabled in your repos and download "superkaramba" and then go to http://www.kde-look.org and get SystemCheck for Karamba and you'll be all set
<draik> lucas, did you get it?
<CaBlGuY> Looks like it's workin..  thanks excitatory..  ;)
<shadeofgrey> can somebody guide me through how to get superkramba to make my machine look like os-x?
<excitatory> tk: heh.. yea.. to do that is completely unrelated to what you've been asking me
<jontydog> excitatory: my problem is I have set up a samba network on this machine and can't connect to it from my xp machines
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), , RAM: 1246/3031MB, 99 proc's, 9.37h up
<excitatory> CaBlGuY: yea, no prob :D
<lucas> draik: nope
<Hawkwind> shadeofgrey: Superkaramba is a system applet.  Has nothing to do with making your system look like OS-X
<jontydog> well I can connect to it but its asking me for a user name and password
<excitatory> tk: what version of amarok are you running?
<wind> thanks excitatory for the password thing
<excitatory> wind: ^__^
<tk> excitatory: the one before beta. 1.4.0 or 1.4.1
<wind> do you know how to automatically connect to a wireless router? and to get rid of the password to access the wireless networks
<wind> (not the WEP)
<Hawkwind> tk: dpkg -l amarok to find out the version
<wind> when i try to open the wireless assistant it asks for a pw
<tk> 1.4.1
<excitatory> tk: well, right now the only xine that's in the kubuntu reps is 1.1.1.. do you need a later version?
<tk> excitatory: the newer one supports FLAC
<ironfroggy> excitatory: well the problem was that firefox wasnt keeping up with the scroll events, so after i stopped scrolling, it kept going to catch up. i thought having it scroll further per event would mean it would scroll faster and would keep up with me. but smooth scrolling seems to work perfect.
<excitatory> tk: well, technically flac has been supported for a long time.. there's just a flac bug in 1.1.1
<tk> ahh
* excitatory asks everyone to patiently wait.. i can only work so fast :D
<excitatory> wind: um.. honestly i'm not sure.. i don't use wireless.. i find the signal too abrasive for my consciousness and thus have never played around with it.  but i'm sure if you ask around.. the answer will come.  good luck.
<wind> anyone know? :)
<excitatory> ironfroggy: excellent, i'm glad it worked out..
<excitatory> tk: ok..one sec on that.
<ironfroggy> thanks for (accidently?) helping
<tk> excitatory: ok
<CaBlGuY> exit
<CaBlGuY> oops..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CaBlGuY> lets try that again..
<excitatory> tk: well, currently kubuntu does not have 1.1.2 backported yet into dapper..
<excitatory> tk: however..
<archangel_> how do I find out if there is another adept running?
<tk> yes?
<gekko`> archangel_: ps ax | grep adept
<excitatory> tk: some kind fellow on the forums has patched xine and released it as a deb.. download the deb he has listed as no. 1, sudo dpkg -i <name of deb>, restart amarok, and you should be set.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1252222&postcount=17
<wweasel> Guys, I recently switched to Swiftfox and set my default browser to Swiftfox.  I use KMess for MSN, and it still opens all of its external links in Firefox.  Anyone know how I can fix that? (I use Gnome, not KDE, but the folks in #ubuntu said that ppl here might know better cause it's a KDE app)
<Bbetto> my joystick only detect 4 botons, but is of 8 botons, what hapend?
<archangel_> Gecko: thanks now how do I force them to stop?
<excitatory> wweasel: well, the problem is that in kde, you set things like the default browser system wide, and ever k app follows this..  most apps have individual settings to override this.. but it appears kmess does not.. at least from the gui.. i'm checking for some other config.
<DFM> wind, when it ask for a pw it means the one you set up initially when you created your account
<excitatory> wweasel: i think you should be able to edit something in ~/.kde to force all of your k apps to use swiftfox.
<wind> i know
<wind> i want it to stop asking me everytime i open it
<DFM> and you are saying that it doesn't work?
<wind> i just want it to automatically connect without me having to open network assistant and click on the network
<wweasel> excitatory: Ah, that makes sense.  Gnome's default browser is set to swiftfox, but KDE apps follow something different...
<DFM> You have to connect the first time and then after that it picks it up or at least it does for me
<wind> with kubuntu?
<wind> around my neighborhood there are about 5-7 different networks
<DFM> yes on a thinkpad, an old one at that
<DFM> yours should be the strongest
<DFM> I have two near me and i always pick up mine with out any trouble
<DFM> however when I moved my card to the other slot w/o thinking it prompted me to use lan assistant again
<wind> nothing connects until i open network assistant, enter my pw then click on my network
<imbrandon_> knetworkmanager
<imbrandon_> try that
* imbrandon_ is afk
<archangel_> how can I force a program to stop?
<Bbetto> where can i find information about joystick in ubuntu?
<imbrandon_> Bbetto: what kind of info ?
<imbrandon_> archangel_: kill -9 <pid>
<Bbetto> instalation, configuration, etc
<excitatory> wweasel: i'm still looking for the config file.. i know, for instance, you could install kcontrol and set it there.. but i'm looking for the config file so you don't have to.
<archangel_> kill -9 <adept>    ?
<imbrandon_> Bbetto: depends on the joystick, 90% of them plugin and they work, you config them on a per appp basis
<imbrandon_> archangel_: no find adept pid ( ps ax ) then kill -9 <pid_num>
<imbrandon_> or " sudo killall adept "
<wweasel> excitatory: I appreciate that alot. If in the end it is too big a hassle, I can just install kcontrol.
<excitatory> wweasel: no it's easy.. i'm just having a brain freeze and cannot think of the name
<archangel_> imbrandon_:  thanks
<imbrandon_> excitatory: what ya looking for ?
<basko> imbrandon_: fixed it!
<excitatory> imbrandon_: default browser config setting
<excitatory> wweasel is a gnome user, but uses kmess, and it's not opening his default browswer.. so i thought he could manually set it in a kde config file somewhere
<imbrandon_> excitatory: kmenu --> run "kcontrol" --> choose KDE Components ---> Default Applications
<excitatory> imbrandon_ ^^
<excitatory> imbrandon_: i told him worst case, kcontrol would work, but i was hoping to avoid having to install that
<basko> imbrandon_: go in /var/lib/dpkg/ and remove the entries dealing with the particular program from the files status, status-old, available, and availabe-old... Just remove the whole block...Example my prob was jedit edit. search for it in these files and remove the block of text that describes the package
<imbrandon_> when a kde app is installed you can still use kcontrol , its good to install it anyhow to theme his kmess like gtk
<basko> imbrandon_: thanks guys for helping me solve this...
<wweasel> exciatory: I think it might be one of the files in ~/.kde/share/config
<imbrandon_> basko: np
<basko> excitatory: thanks man
<excitatory> wweasel: well, there you have it ^^.. looks like it would make more sense to install kcontrol, since you could also set kmess to look more like your gnome apps..
<excitatory> basko: yea, no prob :D
<basko> excitatory: so if anyone has this sort of problem..just let them know of that simple solution :)
<excitatory> wweasel: i know.. it's in ~/.kde/share/config *somewhere*
<basko> excitatory: l8r guys
<basko> l8r guys
<imbrandon_> excitatory: that and you have to be totaly out of X to edit things in .kde manualy and have them "stick"
<wweasel> exciatory: but there are a few of them there and I don't know which  and where :P
<wweasel> imbrandon_: COuldn't I just use a TTY?
<imbrandon_> wweasel: you could then next time it was restarted it would reset, it saves on exit
<excitatory> wweasel: no, session manager saves settings
<imbrandon_> thus its better to use kcontrol
<excitatory> yea.. and like imbrandon_ said, you can setup your qt apps theme to look more like your gtk apps
<imbrandon_> if you have kmess installed then you have most the kdelibs , kcontol isnt much more
<excitatory> wweasel: you can always install it, set it, then remove it when you're done
<excitatory> if you feel it's bloating your system
<excitatory> (but if you're worried about that, i would remove gnome.. heh heh.. just kidding..;))
<imbrandon_> lol
<imbrandon_> ok brb afk a while
<wweasel> imbrandon_, excitatory: :D no, I'm not worried about it. I'm already installing it. Thanks so much for the help.
<imbrandon_> food time
<excitatory> imbrandon_: later dude, thanks for the help
<excitatory> wweasel: of course!
<tk> excitatory: it worked, thanks
<waggle7622frack> When I go to K Menu>System Settings>Sharing>File Sharing and click Administrator Mode, type either my password or root password, the settings are greyed out and I can't change anything. Am I missing something?
<excitatory> tk: ah excellent.. good to hear.
<Bbetto> for kmess i need java?
<excitatory> Bbetto: doubtful.. why do you say that?
<KaiHanari> how do i globally set a variable? so that if i set it in one terminal, any processes running can read the change i made? export seems to only affect the current terminal...
<Bbetto> is only a question
<excitatory> Bbetto: no, just a simple qt app
<Bbetto> ok
<mike___> Help....
<excitatory> waggle7622frack: install this, then try: kdenetwork-filesharing
<mike___> I just gavemy brother a new flat panel monitor and it's having trouble.
<mike___> Kubuntu 6.06
<mike___> nforce2
<excitatory> mike___: please be more specific..'trouble' means nothing to us
<mike___> Text shimmers when there is mouse is moved or hard drive is being accessed.
<Hawkwind> mike___: Did he have a monitor on the system already and you simply replaced it ?
<mike___> Yes, CRT to LCD.
<Hawkwind> mike___: Then you need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hawkwind> mike___: The refresh rates are probably still being used for the CRT and you need to setup xorg for the new monitor
<mike___> I'
<mike___> ll try it.
<excitatory> mike___: but use sudo before that command
<waggle7622frack> excitatory i already have the newest version
<Hawkwind> mike___: Yeah, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<excitatory> waggle7622frack: install samba smbfs, too i believe
<excitatory> sorry
<excitatory> phew.. that was an intense round of Q & A
* excitatory brews more tea.
<mike___> Oh, good, it actually sees that name on the monitor now.
<mike___> I guess it's time to restart X.
<mike___> I'll be back with a report.  heh
<proudfoot_> RAWR
<mike___> Same problem.
<mike___> 1280x1024, 60Hz as recommended by the manufacturer.
<mike___> nv card, nv driver
<excitatory> mike___: have you considered installing the nvidia drivers?
<mike___> Tried.
<excitatory> might do it for you..
<excitatory> mike___: and?
<mike___> The xorg.conf that it writes doesn't allow kdm to start.
<excitatory> mike___: how did you install them?
<mike___> I ran their script.
<mike___> ,run files.
<mike___> Also tried nvidia-xconfig
<mike___> I think the monitor was fine on my computer, but maybe I didn't look close enough.
<excitatory> mike___: ack.. no no no.. don't do that.. follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mike___> OK
<waggle7622frack> excitatory: that installed smbldap-tools with errors: account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 1-10 But it worked. Thank you!
<excitatory> waggle7622frack: odd.. i have no idea wtf that error is or even remotely means..but glad it worked.. :D
<clemons> After some startups my sound doesn't work in kubuntu, i've noticed that it always lists my nonfunctional onboard audio first in kmix when the sound isn't working
<clemons> (the other one is first when it is)
<clemons> Does this mean kubuntu is trying to use my crappy video card?
<archangel__> help ........ I booted using a previous kernal version, now I cant get on the net. Whats the deal?
<clemons> archangel__: did you compile the kernel or something?
<excitatory> archangel__: you're on the net now?  what's the problem?
<archangel__> lol, obviously on another pc
<excitatory> idk.. wasn't obvious to me.
<Hawkwind> archangel__: You need to reinstall the wireless drivers if you're using wireless
<clemons> archangel__: if you compiled it, make sure you enabled the TCP/IP + network card driver
<archangel__> I have a laptop beside me
<excitatory> the way you worded it
<archangel__> I did nothing but boot a previous version
<excitatory> archangel__: and why are you booting a previous version.. is something wrong with the current version?
<mike___> I think maybe I need the glx-legacy package.
<excitatory> clemons: is this a sound issue or video card issue, or both?
<archangel__> not using wireless at the moment (brothers laptop) I use cable and plug up to the eithernet
<clemons> clemons: sound card
<clemons> err
<clemons> excitatory*
<excitatory> ok
<archangel__> excitatory: yeah, it wont boot at all normally
<clemons> Sometimes my sound works
<wweasel> excitatory: I installed kControl, it mostly worked, but there is still something I need to change. I know you're helping someone else now, so I'll wait my turn and explain fully then.
<clemons> I'd just like to not have to roll dice to get it to work
<excitatory> wweasel: nah, go on..
<excitatory> clemons: yea.. i dig..
<archangel__> excitatory: bro pulled the plug on it when it was 98% done upgrading the kernal, now it wont boot without a previous version
<excitatory> clemons: can you disable the old one in the bios?
<clemons> I could try
<excitatory> archangel__: what a punk..alright..i better understand your plight now..
<excitatory> ok..well
<clemons> I guess I will go try that
<excitatory> clemons: good luck
<wweasel> excitatory: I did kControl > KDE Components > Component Chooser > Web Browser and set it to open in swiftfox. It works perfectly for links that a contact sends me in an IM in KMess, which used to open up Firefox as well. However, if I click on the "you have 1 new message" link in the KMess window it is still opening firefox. not sure why.
<archangel__> excitatory: it gets better............... this laptop is the MAIN pc running a kids camp starting TOMORROW
<chema> hi
<excitatory> archangel__: yea.. no worries.. it's fixable for sure..i'm just thinking of the most painless way to do this
<archangel__> cool
<warbringer87> Hi
<usuario_> the modules load the tulip and dmfe but the correct is dmfe howto change the modules.autoload?
<warbringer87> anyone here know what a Disk Boot Failure is?
<archangel__> excitatory: I'm a newbie so talk to me like I'm a retard                       lol
<excitatory> archangel__: well.. worst-case-scenario you can log in, back up you home, and reinstall..  so yea..would you prefer to log in from a live cd, mount that drive, then chroot in, and reload a new kernel.. or do think we would have better luck fixing the networking on the working kernel
<excitatory> is it wireless?
<excitatory> wweasel: hrm..interesting..
<archangel__> excitatory: I am out of the range of the network, but I can plug in my connection
<archangel__> excitatory: this is my bro laptop
<excitatory> archangel__: so on th eworking kernel.. does any networking work.. or is it just wireless. or?
<draik> anyone know how to undo a recent install...
<draik> ?
<draik> I just installed a bootsplash and it's not working and it lags my boot time
<tk> adept gives you the option to remove install's if you used adept or dkpg i believe
<excitatory> wweasel: this may seem silly, but since you've configured the default browser, have you restarted kmess?
<draik> tk, the install was done in konsole
<archangel__> I cant tell if the wireless works, however I plug in my connection (ethernet) and it wont go to the web
<Jucato> hi draik!
<wweasel> excitatory: no, actually, it worked with the links so I didn't think of it. silly of me...let me try that.
<draik> HEY JUCATO
<excitatory> draik: can't you just remove it?
<draik> excitatory, that's what I'm trying to find... a simple uninstall... so far no luck
<archangel__> excitatory: I cant tell if the wireless works, however I plug in my connection (ethernet) and it wont go to the web
<excitatory> draik: well, do you use aptitude or apt-get?  either way, it's sudo aptitude remove <package name>
<excitatory> draik: or apt-get if you use that..
<Jucato> draik: what's going on?
<draik> didn't use any
<archangel__> excitatory: adept wont start cause it tells me that an instance is already running (from a fresh restart) so I'm confused about that
<excitatory> draik: then what do you use to install packages?
<draik> Jucato, I installed a bootsplash that is lagging my boot time and not at all working
<draik> it comes with its own ./inst file
<draik> sorry, it's './usplash'
<excitatory> archangel__: open konsole, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<draik> I got it from kde-look.org
<archangel__> k
<Jucato> draik: err... KDE-look now has USplash themes? that's new...
<draik> let me get you the direct link to my bootsplash
<excitatory> draik: go to the page on kde-look where you got it from.. usually they list uninstall instructions.. otherwise look at the docs/readme.. generally teh script will be able to remove what it did.
<draik> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=37379
<draik> no docs/readme in the download
<Jucato> draik: have you tried "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" to choose the old bootsplash?
<draik> how do I know what it installed and where
<wweasel> excitatory: Restarting KMess didn't fix it, but I found what did. The e-mail link wasn't actually a URL, it was opening an html file, and I had to set Swiftfox as the default for HTML files too.
<Jucato> a USplash theme, that's a first...
<draik> I will now, Jucato
<Jucato> draik: after that, I think you need to do an extra step to reconfigure initrd. let me check it out
<draik> I don't think so, I recall something about it not touching my grub and possibly something about my initrd
<archangel__> excitatory: I guess its done... I never got my prompt back
<draik> or anything init
<draik> Jucato, where did you get that information from?
<Jucato> draik: well I'm not really sure. but sometimes, just using update-alternatives doesn't seem to work, so the extra step is needed.
<clemons> Thank you, that fixed it, although i'd have still liked to have known how to do it otherwise
<draik> oic
<Jucato> oh, my bad, not initrd
<Jucato> but initramfs...
<Jucato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Jucato> I got it from both the wikis and from ubuntuforums.
<Jucato> let me check for the exact post
<draik> Thank you Jucato
<draik> Thank you excitatory for your help too
<nick_> Much love for Kubuntu!
<archangel__> excitatory: whats the next step?       Sorry dude. I know your busy.
<excitatory> draik: ok..
<excitatory> draik: if you reverse-engineer the script.. it should fix it..
<excitatory> draik: sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so && sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<excitatory> draik: run that
<draik> Will do
<excitatory> wweasel: ah.. good detective work..
<Jucato> draik: this post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1104903&postcount=6 from this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1104903
<excitatory> archangel__: well.. is adept working again?
<maltaethiron> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<archangel__> excitatory: wow, machine running super slow
<draik> BRB fellas.. ReBoot!
<Jucato> draik: wishing you luck!
<excitatory> archangel__: which one.. the one you're on..or the broken one..idk..sorry..this is rather confusing.
<archangel__> excitatory: crap I guess I should connected it to the net first via ethernet, eh?   lol
<excitatory> hehe
<archangel__> excitatory: sorry, I mean the laptop
<excitatory> and the laptop is which machine.. the broken one?  (sorry..multi-tasking has it's shorcummings)
<archangel__> excitatory: sorry I am on mine. I am fixing my bro's    all reference goes to his (laptop)
<excitatory> archangel__: ok
<tk> im having problems installing JRE ... it prompts for an OK to accept the EULA but but I cant click/enter it using Adept....
<draik> WOOHOO
<Jucato> draik: it worked?
<archangel__> excitatory: in order to connect to the web, I have to disconnect my cable and plug it in the laptop
<draik> Thank you Jucato and excitatory... I'm full of fixed
<mike___> So...which modules should I load by default in xorg?
<Jucato> draik: glad to hear that
<draik> Jucato, it worked beautifully
<draik> no errors, no lags
<Jucato> :-D
<mike___> I'm thinking I should remove "dri" for the nvidia driver.
<draik> |:-)
<excitatory> tk: open konsole.. type in this: sudo apt-get install libqt-perl && sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<excitatory> tk: then retry your install
<excitatory> draik: awesome
<draik> oh yes, thank you too excitatory
<excitatory> no, you mentioned me..
<excitatory> it's all good..it's what community is about
<draik> well, at least this community
<draik> this community = linux
<excitatory> it's more wide-spread than you think
<Jucato> hmm...
<excitatory> outside of linux even
<tk> excitatory: thanks again, installed JRE from cmd line
<excitatory> np
<draik> My community (neighborhood) doesn't like me much... something about my driving and obscene gestures I give them from the faces/looks they give me
<niklaz> I need help with Konversation.
<niklaz> Anybody available?
<Jucato> hmm... 2 things you shouldn't install using Adept: VMWare Player and Sun Java (sun-java5)
<draik> niklaz, what's the problem?
<Jucato> niklaz: what is it?
<excitatory> archangel__: sorry.. so are you saying you have to leave for a bit.. or that we can't do this because you wont have a net connection?
<niklaz> It won't let me connect to Rizon.
<mike___> excitatory: I can describe a problem better.
<excitatory> Jucato: um.. it's only the best irc app for kde :D
<niklaz> I'm not doing anything I didn't do to connect to freenode, so that's why I'm confused.
<mike___> excitatory: When I move a window, the screen seems to move to the left a little.
<excitatory> niklaz: rizon?
<niklaz> Yeah.
<Jucato> excitatory: err.. I was asking what niklaz's problem was... @_@
<niklaz> irc.rizon.net
<niklaz> lol.
<tk> excitatory: i dont suppose you can tell me how to get JAR files to get exectured now that JRE Is installed?
<archangel__> excitatory: adept now works and loads updates, however I cannot bring up a webpage
<draik> niklaz, you have to set that up with your servers
<niklaz> I did.
<niklaz> One second and I'll tell you what it says.
<draik> ok
<niklaz> Oh wtf it connected..
<niklaz> Nevermind.
<niklaz> Slow server/
<niklaz> *?
<draik> the power of linux
<mike___> excitatory: as I continue to move the window, the screen moves back and forth quickly from the original position to the left a little.
<excitatory> yea freenode does that too
<mike___> SHould I try booting from the CD?
<niklaz> Well, thanks anyway guys.. I'm off to leech some files.
<mike___> Live mode?
<Jucato> freenode has been laggy lately... at least on my side
<excitatory> mike___: so is the cable securely plugged into the back of the computer?
<[Nige] > hey all
<mike___> excitatory: yes.
<[Nige] > anyone got a logitech lx700 keyboard working with kubuntu?
<mike___> excitatory: Uh, I noticed that when I changed to the nv driver, the resolution was low, but the movement didn't happen.
<excitatory> tk: hrm.. not sure.. i rarely use java.. sorry.. perhaps #java can help?
<excitatory> mike___: you're on the nvidia driver now?
<tk> /j #azureus
<tk> woops
<mike___> excitatory: yes.
<excitatory> mike___: i'd be interested in knowing what the 'vesa' driver would produce.
<mike___> excitatory: now I see the motion is more like a wave.
<archangel__> excitatory:  will the laptop boot with the right kernal now?
<mike___> excitatory: I did try it.  I'll try it again.
<niklaz> lol soft..
<excitatory> archangel__: if you installed a new kernel, it should..   if there's two versions still on your system when you reboot.. it will give you a choice, and by default, 5 seconds to choose.. just select the higher number if that happens.
<archangel__> excitatory: oh, I wasnt sure if the commands you gave me to put in konsole did that or not
<excitatory> niklaz: so what's rizon all about.. any good channels?
<excitatory> niklaz: a /list spits out a lot of warez and pr0n channels .. heh.
<archangel__> excitatory: the wierd thing is that adept works now and even fetches updates, but why cant firefox grab a webpage?
<excitatory> archangel__: that is quite odd.
<excitatory> archangel__: do this
<excitatory> archangel__: in konsole, type, ping -c 3 www.google.com
<archangel__> k
<excitatory> archangel__: tell me if it appears to find google
<excitatory> archangel__: you should see something like this: 64 bytes from 64.233.161.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=28.9 ms
<archangel__> excitatory: "bad number of packets to trasmit"
<excitatory> archangel__: is this is a new install?
<archangel__> excitatory: 2 months
<tk> excitatory: found it, helps to run the EXEC file instead of the jar file ;)
<excitatory> archangel__: well, this does not make sense.. adept could NOT update if your machine cannot even ping google..
<excitatory> tk: excellent
<niklaz> Does anybody here use the 32-bit firefox?
<tk> yup
<excitatory> niklaz: yea, most here probably do
<archangel__> excitatory: I click on fetch updates and I see the progress bar go from 0% to 100% and the page fill with all kinds of files
<excitatory> archangel__: ok, try to install an app.. how about kteatime
<excitatory> mmm...tea
* excitatory brews more tea
<niklaz> Eh, well, I installed it and when I switched to kubuntu I lost all my taskbar shortcuts and I can't remember where I put it at.. is it specific from the firefox that's already on ubuntu/kubuntu
<niklaz> ?
<archangel__> k
<niklaz> I guess I can safely assume that's a nooo..
<excitatory> niklaz: that's not making sense
<niklaz> Lol.
<excitatory> kubuntu does not ship with firefox
<niklaz> ubuntu does..
<excitatory> it's in the repos, so you just have to install the firefox package
<niklaz> As far as I know..
<excitatory> well yea
<excitatory> they're one in the same
<niklaz> Well I switched from ubuntu.
<excitatory> ok, then it's still installed
<niklaz> I can't find my 32-bit firefox nevertheless..
<excitatory> unless you did a fresh install
<niklaz> nah, I just changed my session..
<archangel__> excitatory: after installation, an error popped up......"Could not commit changes"......
<excitatory> alt-f2, type in firefox, enter
<niklaz> eh, for some reason my f keys aren't working
<excitatory> archangel__: i know nothing of adept.. let's do this.. in konsole, type in, sudo aptitude install kteatime
<excitatory> archangel__: then tell me what happens
<niklaz> typing firefox in terminal just brings up my 64-bit version
<archangel__> k
<excitatory> niklaz: hrm..
<Admiral_Chicago> look for a different run path
<excitatory> niklaz: how did you install the 64-bit version..
<niklaz> um
<excitatory> to be honest.. i didn't know two versions existed in the repos
<niklaz> I don't know.
<niklaz> Let me put it this way
<niklaz> One version works good with flash
<niklaz> one doesn't.
<tk> niklaz: do you have an F-lock key at all? or a modifier key for "new/save as/undo" etc for your F keys?
<niklaz> no.
<niklaz> or not that I know of.
<niklaz> wait
<niklaz> wtf
<niklaz> no.
<niklaz> -_-
<excitatory> angry eyes
<niklaz> or wait
<archangel__> excitatory: setting up language pack en base
<niklaz> I have f2..
<niklaz> lol
<niklaz> undo..
<niklaz> it doesn't work either way.
<tk> niklaz: flash is only 32bit at the moment... you have to use chroot i believe they call it to get it working under 64bit linux
<tk> niklaz: well the Undo support is software driven (for windows generally) you need to figure out how to turn off the extended F key options to get your normal F keys to work (I have extended F keys and I always have to try F keys twice to make sure I got them disabled)
<excitatory> archangel__: and what does, 'sudo apt-get update' do.. (should run through a list of repos, and appear to be updating)
<tk> niklaz: mine is simple though.. next to F1 I have F-lock
<niklaz> it doesn't help I use a microsoft keyboard, eh? :P
<archangel__> excitatory: still going through a list of language packs
<excitatory> archangel__: wtf.. from the kteatime install?
<tk> niklaz: logitech here :P Dinova Media desktop :)
<archangel__> excitatory: yes
<excitatory> niklaz: no, the penguins don't like it very much. :)
<niklaz> lol.
<archangel__> excitatory: going through every language known to man
<niklaz> I'm quite new to linux so I've having a hard time with some things.
<excitatory> archangel__: copy/paste one of the lines..
<tk> niklaz: i used it back int he day... and I'm having hell with using a GUI and package managers
<tk> havent touched it for years though
<niklaz> linux?
<tk> ya
<tk> my old computer couldnt run KDE or gnome :P
<niklaz> lol
<tk> well when I used linux before
<niklaz> I wish I could find my working firefox..
<warbringer87> here goes my second try with a linux distro
<Admiral_Chicago> niklaz, did you try /home/user/.mozilla/ ?
<tk> niklaz: have you tried /usr/sbin/mozilla-firefox?
<warbringer87> ubuntu was fun, kubuntu seemed more interesting :)
<Admiral_Chicago> warbringer87, what was it before?
<niklaz> :O
<niklaz> give me a sec.
<warbringer87> ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu is ubuntu, just with a different desktop manager....
<warbringer87> i had it for a bit, but then i heard that dapper was imminent
<warbringer87> so i uninstalled it
<draik> I'm surprised to find that Kubuntu would run on my old laptop... it came with winme... oh the endless swearing that came after that
<Admiral_Chicago> dapper is awesome
<tk> err its /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<warbringer87> i am looking at itfor the first time now
<excitatory> warbringer87: yea.. kubuntu has more feautures, the useability is better overall, and is far more customizeable.  also, gnome apps look good in kde.. but kde apps don't look good in gnome.
<warbringer87> KDE, i mean
<warbringer87> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> excitatory, true dat
<warbringer87> first things first, get civII and gimp
<excitatory> Admiral_Chicago: no, tru dat
<excitatory> ;)
<tk> warbringer87: same here, Ubuntu i tried with this laptop first, then Kubuntu.... Ubuntu worked better out of the box for me, but I need KDE for an app I like and it was a PITA to get working under Ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> fo shizzy
<draik> oh geez
<excitatory> draik: don't front..
<draik> Its funny how snoop doggy dogg started all of this and then he went on love line to complain how he doens't like hearing it... funny guy that snoop
<niklaz> I found firefox in a folder but I don't really know how to launch it
<niklaz> there is a file "firefox.bin"..
<warbringer87> id love to use it online, but lack of a net connection
<excitatory> admittedly, kubuntu looks like crap out of the box.. but within minutes, you can have it customized and all perdy..
<excitatory> just visually
<draik> warbringer87, you're online now :P
<Admiral_Chicago> warbringer87, what kind of connectin do you use
<warbringer87> im on my laptopo
<warbringer87> my desktop is lying next to me
<warbringer87> cable, but im on wireless away from the router
<excitatory> too blue, and the kicker is too big, and i don't like it at the bottom.. and i prefer a separate taskbar
<warbringer87> and the desktop has no card
<tk> excitatory: i still have to unplug my bluetooth hub every reboot to get it to work in Kubuntu, in Ubuntu it worked like a charm
<tk> excitatory: the funny thing is... it WORKS in grub but once KDE boots... I have to unplug it and replug it
<draik> warbringer87, cards are about $10-20, depends where you shop
<draik> or is it just plain old?
<excitatory> tk: that really should be.. they use the same software...
<warbringer87> plain old
<draik> how old?
<warbringer87> 5 years
<warbringer87> has 2 PCI, one for the graphics card
<archangel__> excitatory: its done, it ssaid it set up the libgtk2.0-0 and firefox
<warbringer87> the other is my only sourceof USB
<warbringer87> its a broken down comp that i dont use much
<niklaz> tk: the shell script is what launches it correct?
<warbringer87> i dont dare install linux on my laptop
<excitatory> archangel__: hrm.. try firefox now
<tk> niklaz: firefox? you can launch it by going alt+f2 (or the run command from the menu) and doiing /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<warbringer87> unless I can run maya and photoshop, and 3dsmax on it :P
<archangel__> k
<warbringer87> and illustrator :P
<excitatory> tk: bluetooth is a sketchy technology.. very touch and go from what i understand
<niklaz> tk: nevermind :P
<tk> excitatory: works like a charm in Ubuntu, only thing I coudlnt do was run encrypted connections with it
<excitatory> warbringer87: what kind of laptop?  you can always dual boot, or run another os through virtualization..
<warbringer87> the laptop is an HP pavilion, zd8000
<excitatory> warbringer87: i will admit.. some laptops, especially some of the centrinos, should really not have linux on them.. too many issues currently..  but don't blame linux.. blame the hardware manufacturers for doing everything but cooperate with the oss community..
<warbringer87> 256 mb ati x600, 1 gb of ram, and 100 gb HD. :P
<warbringer87> no, this thing is a mobile desktop
<draik> here are my laptop specs... enzo
<enzo> Sysinfo for 'Matrix': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: PentiumIII(Coppermine) at 597 MHz (1196 bogomips), , RAM: 237/250MB, 82 proc's, 3.11d up
<warbringer87> http://www.xfire.com/profile/warbringer87 <- scroll alllll the way down to see specs
<warbringer87> thats my laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> xfire....
<excitatory> enzo: i was using almost the exact same machine up until this past may.. only with far more ram.  you'd be surprised at how well a PIII will pwn linux..
<enzo> This is my laptop from 2000
<enzo> It came with winme
<excitatory> i'm sorry
<excitatory> winme was even bad by windows standards
<archangel__> excitatory: nothing
<tk> well my java program is running but I cant see any of the windows contents...
<archangel__> excitatory: this sucks
<excitatory> warbringer87: i bet that thing just loves to drink your batteries sweet, sweet, juices
<enzo> I was barely able to load winxp on this thing
<niklaz> What's a good option to add shortcuts/icons/programs on my taskbar without clunking it up?
<tk> winMe... better off with 3.11 for workgroups
<enzo> when I did, I only used it for IMs while I was working to buy parts to build my own desktop
<enzo> which is my draik desktop
<GullyFoyle> liveCD won't work, alternate won't work, i think i have to reinstall breezy and upgrade to dapper. amd 64 is a b****
<niklaz> o_o
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6431 bogomips), , RAM: 506/3031MB, 103 proc's, 51.31min up
<niklaz> gullyfoyle: my works just fine.
<Admiral_Chicago> niklaz, you can just hide a panel...
<niklaz> o_O
<Admiral_Chicago> GullyFoyle, i installed it just fine
<niklaz> I still want to be able to see it.
<GullyFoyle> niklaz: did you install from liveCD?
<niklaz> err, yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> niklaz, nvm i dont think i know what you mean
<niklaz> lol.
<niklaz> I seem to have confusing questions.
<GullyFoyle> mine the mouse jumps around and it locks the screen
<niklaz> what video card do you have? o_o
<GullyFoyle> nvidia geforce
<Admiral_Chicago> ah I had that happen on my computer but I got it to work eventually
<warbringer87> excitatory: it does suck the battery
<warbringer87> i get an hour at most
<warbringer87> im never without my adapter
<warbringer87> hmm, i just had a thought
<warbringer87> could i connect to the net via my laptop
<warbringer87> 's wireless connection?
<GullyFoyle> can't find a distro that will run amd64
<warbringer87> windows xp pro on the laptop, kubutnu dapper on the desktop
<enzo> GullyFoyle, you're not looking hard enough
<niklaz> ubuntu wouldn't work on my system till dapper drake
<niklaz> now it works great.
<enzo> warbringer87, that's how I had it for a while, now they are both Kubuntu Dapper Drake
<niklaz> I have amd64bit 3200+
<niklaz> Siss760 chipset.. or w/e
<GullyFoyle> i've tried rr64 linux, kubuntu, kanotix, etc.. none of them will run no matter what i do
<warbringer87> well, i cant exactly replace windows XP now :)
<warbringer87> but if its possible, id love to do it
<enzo> dual boot
<warbringer87> ill think about it
<enzo> I dual boot my laptop and desktop, just in case someone needs to use my computer for something and such
<enzo> its well worth it
<enzo> and if you need help with it, let me know
<warbringer87> not tonight, in the middle of finals >8D
<enzo> If I'm not here, this channel will be and someone will definitely be here to help
<warbringer87> but ill be in here now and again
<warbringer87> figured I would plug my site. Anyone here seeking a career in the game industry?
<niklaz> I'm 16.
<niklaz> so nope.
<niklaz> :_
<GullyFoyle> i had breezy running fine, then u/g'ed to dapper, fixed the probs, now i need to install from scratch and nothing works right. i guess i have to install breezy again and start over.
<draik> enzo is always on because its my laptop, draik is online when I am physically behind the computer (unless I just stepped away)
<warbringer87> 16. I miss youth.
<niklaz> I'm in a hurry to grow up.
<niklaz> =\
<excitatory> GullyFoyle: gentoo works very well with amd64.. however, it's a sourc-based distro, so you'll be doing a lot of compiling..but you'll learn a lot.. especially patience!
<warbringer87> and im only 19 >_>
<niklaz> lol.
<warbringer87> things change fast
<draik> I'm 23
<draik> I think
<warbringer87> dont rush it
<excitatory> niklaz: yea.. don't rush
<excitatory> it always comes soon enough
<warbringer87> you have a handful of years to be an idiotic kid
<warbringer87> USE em
<niklaz> :O
<excitatory> i'm 21, and though i'm full of vitality.. i miss being 17
<draik> niklaz, Take our word for it, growing up will flash before your eyes before you even know it happened
<warbringer87> awkward
<GullyFoyle> excitatory: that's why i tried rr64 (sabayon), it's gentoo-derived, but it wouldn't go either
<warbringer87> to think I first touched on the internet 6 years ago.
<warbringer87> Damn, now I feel old. I certainly feel it.
<niklaz> I've been a long time windows user
<niklaz> and I'm on linux
<niklaz> I feel stupid
<niklaz> :)
<warbringer87> My first comp was a Maci ntosh performa in 92
<niklaz> o.o
<niklaz> old stuff.
<GullyFoyle> sheesh, i installed my first linux distro 7 years ago
<draik> I've been online for about 10 years, this sept
<warbringer87> not that old compared to what some of these folks had
<excitatory> niklaz: the more you use it, the quicker you'll learn.. you'll be surprised one day, when suddenly everything just makes more sense, and you realise linux is far more intuitive and actually easier to learn in the long run..
<warbringer87> i got a classmate going with it as well
<warbringer87> and trying to convine my school to using a linux server
<tk> warbringer87: my mother insisted on buying one of those Performa 550's :/
<warbringer87> SUSE at the very least.
<niklaz> it's the commands and installing that give me problems
<draik> I wish I could find a linux class as easy as it is to find a win class
<warbringer87> PERFORMA!
<warbringer87> kids work 2!
<warbringer87> writing center
<warbringer87> lemmings :(
<mike___> excitatory: The monitor is stable at 1280x960, 75Hz.  But it's designed for 1280x1024, 60Hz.  What do you think?  Crap monitor?
<warbringer87> spectre challenger >8D
<draik> lemmings... LOL
<tk> lemmings! yes I loved that :)
<warbringer87> i found it online
<GullyFoyle> micros*** has held the computing world back a few years
<warbringer87> windows only, of course
<niklaz> Okay, I'm have more konversation problems x_x
<archangel__> excitatory: am I facing an install?
<draik> ok niklaz
<warbringer87> i recall a while back they announced that the PC's life was running out
<draik> but this is the last one :p
<Sakireth> I just ate a delicious pie!
<Sakireth> And she was called chantal!
<warbringer87> mmmm
<warbringer87> pi
<niklaz> i don't feel good actually
<draik> 3.142 something something something...
<excitatory> draik: yea..but like.. even when you find one.. it's usually only dealing with RedHat or fedora.. and like linux books is far outdated.  oss produces software far quicker than any other model.. and thus it's just best to learn from the community and experience.  maybe a knowledgeable friend
<tk> spectre challenger I forgot about htat one :D
<Sakireth> And chantal said she loved me
<Sakireth> But i ate her!
<warbringer87> Oh sweet christ
<warbringer87> i finally find someone else whos played that
<warbringer87> some guy did a remake of it
<niklaz> anyway, I'm trying to get a fansub and it says I'm in a certain number
<niklaz> but it doesn't change
<draik> very true excitatory
<warbringer87> beta still, but keeps trye to it
<niklaz> and I don't know when I'll get the file
<excitatory> mike___: um.. 75Hz is far better than 60.. if it works better at a higher rate, you're golden.
<Sakireth> warbringer87: wha?
<warbringer87> Spectre CHallenger, old mac game
<warbringer87> well, a demo
<tk> warbringer87: really? got a link to it? I love that 3d wireframed game :)
<excitatory> archangel__: well.. where are you at.. you haven't said anything in a while..
<warbringer87> i gotta find it
<Sakireth> Tonic Trouble!1!11!
* excitatory is listening to "Garbagemx36" by Autechre on Anvil Vapre, Garbage [amaroK] 
<warbringer87> oooh
<excitatory> yea..:D
<warbringer87> remember spin doctor?
<niklaz> my problem is more important than spin doctor
* draik is listening to Sublime's Santeria
<niklaz> >_>
<archangel__> I had to disconnect my pc to connect the laptop up to the net
<Sakireth> Ragnarok Online! =D
<tk> spin doctor... sounds familiar yes :)
<archangel__> excitatory: all to no avail
<tk> thats the flipping tiles game right?
<warbringer87> http://www.applematters.com/index.php/forums/viewthread/487/
<warbringer87> spin doctor is the spinning lines on dots
<mike___> excitatory: the thing is, it won't work at the recommended resolution.  The current resolution makes the screen look slightly too tall.
<tk> oh yah!
<excitatory> archangel__: well..was there a lot of customization, and/or files you had setup/saved?
* tk loved that too, it was one of the few games we had that came with Performas
* draik is lost
<excitatory> mike___: oh..didn't catch that.. yea.. 960 is not ideal at all
<draik> performas???
<Sakireth> If roses are meant to be read
<Sakireth> And violets are meant to be blue XD
<Sakireth> Lost! Draik is lost in this world, lalalalalaa
<archangel__> my bro actually, and this is the laptop that is holding ALL the files and info for kids camp that starts tomorrow
<warbringer87> nvrmnd, broken links
<mike___> excitatory: the other 1280x? setting won't switch.
<ironfroggy> any ideas why i can print from kde apps but not from firefox?
<Sakireth> ironfroggy: Firefox doesn't use kprint
<Sakireth> ironfroggy: Set up CUPS
<excitatory> mike___: well, before you determine if it's crap, i would test it on a second pc.. i still think something is not setup right in your xorg config.. you're using the nvidia drivers and set it up according to that guide i sent you?
<warbringer87> http://www.the-underdogs.info/game.php?gameid=1023 <- spectre
<excitatory> mike___: what about 1024x768?
<Sakireth> KDE is a bit slow at the moment. how come?
<excitatory> Sakireth: just suddenly..or?
<Sakireth> excitatory: Just suddenly
<mike___> excitatory: 1024x768 is fine.  Yes, I've tried just about everything so far.
<Sakireth> Everything pops up slowly
<excitatory> mike___: what size monitor is it?
<Sakireth> Even konsole takes some time to load
<ironfroggy> Sakireth: i am using cuips
<niklaz> sounds like you need a restart... :O
<Sakireth> direct rendering: Yes
<mike___> excitatory: 17".  Interesting.  1152x864 is wavy too.
<ironfroggy> kprint is using my cups printer
<excitatory> Sakireth: again.. just suddenly.. or always?
<archangel__> I will build you a new pc, you can make the check out to archangel
<excitatory> niklaz: this isn't windows..
<Sakireth> excitatory: oh, always.
<archangel__> your new pc will be very fast
<Sakireth> excitatory: but not since a time ago
<excitatory> Sakireth: what are you stats?
<draik> niklaz, reboot
<Sakireth> excitatory: where to check?
<Sakireth> excitatory: top sucks to me..
<mike___> excitatory: it seems that the odd setting work and the usual setting do not.
<niklaz> draik: lol, I didn't know the terms meant were different like that -_-
<excitatory> draik: this isn't windows..restarting is rarely necessary
<archangel__> well, going to bed
<archangel__> night night
<niklaz> bye.
<Sakireth> pu(s):  2.7% us,  0.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 96.7% id,  0.0% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.0% si
<Sakireth> Mem:    515940k total,   488300k used,    27640k free,    78176k buffers
<Sakireth> Swap:  1510068
<excitatory> Sakireth: no.. like tell me about your pc.. what kind of hardware do you have.. if you're using konversation, type /sysinfo in the channel
<draik> excitatory, I don't recall every rebooting in either, except for those major updates/installs
<Sakireth> oh
<Sakireth> Sysinfo for 'robin-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2600+ at 1919 MHz (3843 bogomips), , RAM: 478/503MB, 95 proc's, 13.20min up
<mike___> I hate to do this, but I will have to test it under a WinXP PC./
<excitatory> hrm.. you shoudl be flyin
<excitatory> mike___: dude, 1024x768 is FINE under a 17"
<excitatory> especially if it's for your mom
<Sakireth> excitatory: LOL!
<draik> LOL
<Sakireth> excitatory: Like moms can't read small letters.
<excitatory> i don't mean to imply that..
<draik> I would say to go with 600 x 400
<Sakireth> lol
<draik> I like big icons and I cannot lie...
<Sakireth> or even better, 80x200
<tk> lmao
<Sakireth> pda size!!!1!111!!!!
<excitatory> but 1280x1024 on a 17" will make anyone squint
<mike___> excitatory: It's blurry here.  I will try using the monitor on another PC.  I can boot with the Kubuntu CD.  How could I set the resolution in the boot options?
<draik> LOL
<Sakireth> Yay, my humor is being appreciated here!
<Sakireth> I have entered heaven!
<draik> Sakireth, careful with what you say and you'll be fine
<Sakireth> Draik: Heh.
<draik> don't get kick/banned
<excitatory> mike___: i don't remember, but the boot screen has a help option..  i think the livecd will just pick an optimal level
<CVirus> http://help.ubuntu.com .. down ?
<tk> mike___: if its blurry and its an LCD it means its not being ran at the optimum reso for that monitor (mine at home likes 1280x1024)
<mike___> excitatory: the live CD picked HUGE.  heh  Then I couldn't change it.
<excitatory> CVirus: looks like it
<niklaz> um
<CVirus> excitatory: thanks
<niklaz> who was the person that said the default theme for kubuntu was crappy?
<excitatory> mike___: odd..
<excitatory> niklaz: me
<niklaz> lol, why is that?
<excitatory> niklaz: too blue..not even a sexy blue.. just vibrant, primary blue
<excitatory> i also don't like how the kicker is set up
<CVirus> most of the distros tend to use crapy themes as the default ones
<mike___> All right, off to the other PC.
<niklaz> do you have a screenie of your desktop?
<niklaz> I'd like to see it
<CVirus> I might want to see that too
<excitatory> CVirus: i happen to lik e how ubuntu looks out of the box, but beyond that, it's crap.
<CVirus> if u dont mind
<maltaethiron> i like the default kubuntu look moreso than the default ubuntu look
<niklaz> CVirus: why are you named CVirus?
<niklaz> :-)
<CVirus> niklaz: thats a long story :-p
<draik> Cyrus the Virus?
<draik> ConAir?
<CVirus> nah
<niklaz> That was a good movie
<draik> that's all I have for thoughts
<CVirus> its just a windowz virus
<draik> google, here I come
<CVirus> i've choosen that nik while i were 11 years old
<CVirus> nick*
<tk> its motif or GTK better for java UI?
<tk> s/its/is
<excitatory> you guys want a candid shot, or a fancy hardcore linux hax0r screenshot
<excitatory> lol
<draik> lol
<CVirus> hehehe
<pierreth> allo
<Anjinha> privet
<niklaz> I just want a shot of.. what things look like
<pierreth> my color are all mixed in xfce, how can i change this?
<Anjinha> pleas, i got a problem
<eric__> hey i'm new to linux, i was wondering if there are any games on it that aren't circa 1990 or earlier?
<tk> Anjinha: so spit it out, someone will help if they know how :)
<Anjinha> my mozilla dun play sound when i play movies and mpgs and others
<tk> Anjinha: i had to download w32 codecs and totem for mozilla to play movies for me...
<pierreth> i made an install of afterstep and now my colors are wrong
<Sakireth> eric__: Tremulous, Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, Frenesia...
<Sakireth> eric__: Glest, and much more
<draik> LOL
<Sakireth> eric__: Go to the ubuntu website, the wiki, and go to the games section
<draik> I googled CViurs and got "Hepatitis C Virus" ... LOL
<Sakireth> Draik, PM
<draik> *CVirus
<niklaz> lol
<eric__> what are frenesia and glest
<eric__> ?
<Sakireth> glest is a 3d strategy game, and frenesia is a nice acarde game with amazing graphics
<eric__> cool
<draik> I got into klickety for a while... but then I couldn't beat my score from the first time I played
<Sakireth> haha
<Sakireth> T3h Graphics of Teh KDE games R AwFuL
<eric__> i'm running ubuntu on my notebook, and i haven't really been able to find much as far as power management goes, when i had windows, i coudl get 4hours no problem, but with this it's like 2 1/2 max
<Anjinha> what is totem?
<Sakireth> except klickety. THat's BEAUTIFUL
<Anjinha> i think i have w32codecs
<draik> my laptop's battery is good enough for about 2-3 hours... it's badly dying
<eric__> anyone know any ways to tweak it for a centrino notebook?
<tk> Anjinha: totem is a movie player that Mozilla will use to play WMV and stuff in webpages
<Anjinha> the problem is when i try to see any movie in the firefox, it doesnot play sound.
<Anjinha> apt-get install totem?
<tk> Anjinha: are you using kubuntu? run adept and type in totem for your filter
<Anjinha> yeah, kubuntu
<Anjinha> i was a debian sarge user... lol
<Anjinha> used to apt-get ....
<Anjinha> anyway it is installing
<Anjinha> and i think i have to install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin too ?
<tk> not sure if i installed that one or not
<tk> let me check
<tk> err once Adept is done with gtk
<Anjinha> i installed that yakuake, so it is faster open an terminal than anything
<niklaz> excitatory: did you take a screenshot yet?
<excitatory> draik, CVirus, ok, well, this should give you a decent idea of what my desktop looks like.. it's not terribly customized.. but then again, i don't need all that: http://subfluous.net/images/desktop.jpg  (then, desktop1.jpg, desktop2.jpg, desktop3.jpg for more linux goodness)  it's basically plain kde, with a few tweaks.  it's why i love this de so much.  (channel, plz don't kill my box)
<niklaz> lol.
<tk> Anjinha: i dont have the FF plugin installed
<Jucato> Anjinha: the difference is that when you are opening Konsole, you are really opening/calling the program. Yakuake, on the other hand, is already running in the background, you are only calling it forward/making it visible
<CVirus> ROFL @ (channel, plz don't kill my box)
<niklaz> how did you resize your top panel like that?
<Anjinha> installed totem... let see if works... w8 a sec.
<Anjinha> brb
<niklaz> you will be missed.
<niklaz> excitatory: eh?
<Jucato> ehehe! lots of panels! :-D
<niklaz> okay
<niklaz> question in general..
<excitatory> niklaz: very easy..
<niklaz> oh you are there >_>
<excitatory> yea.. the side panel autohides.. ..it's nice
<Jucato> All my panels auto hide :-D
<niklaz> well, I'm a nub in kubuntu and don't know how
<excitatory> niklaz: right click on the panel, configure.. the options should be intuitive
<niklaz> oh, very simple
<niklaz> sorry for the stupid question.
<excitatory> no worries.. happens to the best of us
<Anjinha> ty niklaz :)
<pierreth> hello
<niklaz> what are you thanking me for?
<KiDD420> thank you
<Anjinha> you missed me
<niklaz> o_o
<niklaz> oh
<niklaz> lol
<Anjinha> lol
<niklaz> yeah.
<niklaz> :)
<Anjinha> no sound yet tk
<Anjinha> should i restart firefox?
<tk> Anjinha: hmmm I would restart firefox
<draik> excitatory, CVirus, niklaz, here is my desktop. Nothing big either, just what I need... http://www.draikunderlord.com/desktop.png
<Anjinha> k
<niklaz> ahh, widget.. thingies
<tk> draik: looks nice ;)
<excitatory> nice
<tk> whats the CPU display?
<Anjinha> omg
<Anjinha> worked!!!
<draik> thank you tk
<CVirus> draik: no panels ?
<Anjinha> thank you tk!!!!
<Anjinha> a lot!!!
<excitatory> CVirus: probably autohiding
<draik> Thank you excitatory
<CVirus> ah
<Jucato> ehehe no panels. just like mine...
<tk> Anjinha: your welcome, I just fought the same problem about 12hrs ago for myself ;)
<draik> tk, it's superkaramba... SystemCheck
<Anjinha> lol
<soulrider_> draik: nice desktop, how did you get those widgets things?
<Jucato> auto hide is one of the best space saving features :-D
<Anjinha> :)
<draik> CVirus, I have it all hidden down... comes up when I go over to the bottom left
<Jucato> soulrider_: Superkaramba
<soulrider_> :O
<Jucato> draik: cool wallpaper! :-D
<CVirus> draik: yeah
<Anjinha> but to use with firefox i had to uninstall the totem and replace by totem-xine and totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<KiDD420> I want widgets
<draik> soulrider_ 'sudo apt-get superkaramba' and then go to http://www.kde-look.org and get SystemCheck or download it from Superkaramba itself
<excitatory> soulrider_: it's more geared toward gnome, but check out gdesklets.. superkaramba is the kde equiv.
<draik> Thank you Jucato
<draik> Thank you CVirus
<pierreth> how can i chnage the colors of the menus?
<CVirus> draik: for ?
<CVirus> draik: ah .. its CooL :-p
<CVirus> serioulsy I love that style
<niklaz> excitatory: how do you take the tasks from the main panel? I can't find the option in config
<excitatory> yea.. superkaramba has a fetching feature.. much easier than grabbing them and manually installing it.
<soulrider_> hey guys, i got over 1 gb of abstract wallpapers
<draik> <CVirus> draik: yeah
<Anjinha> bye bye, thanks a lot
<soulrider_> if youre interested we can distribute htem among us
<Anjinha> cya
<draik> I have other colors for that background
<soulrider_> i can send them, with bittorrent or somehting
<draik> found them online
<soulrider_> bye!
<draik> can't recall where though
<draik> bye soulrider_
<KiDD420> Im having serious trouble installing the sun java runtime environment
<CVirus> draik: its a KooL one yeah
<excitatory> niklaz: you have to add an external taskbar, then right click on the kicker, then remove taskbar.. but don't remove the external taskbar
<KiDD420> I cant find it in the universe repository
<excitatory> unless you don't want one
<draik> They are set to 1280x1024, if anyone wants them I'll tar them to your email
<soulrider_> draik: i was saying bye to Anijinha :P
<draik> LOL, whoopsie
<excitatory> KiDD420: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<soulrider_> id like to draink, please :)
<soulrider_> lol
<excitatory> KiDD420: sorry.. site is down
<draik> HAHA... I'm listening to Snow - Informer
<draik> Old School
<draik> HAHA
<excitatory> install this: sun-java5-bin
<tk> KiDD420: use JRE as your filter ;)
<niklaz> excitatory: alright, thanks
<excitatory> KiDD420: then run this: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<Jucato> err... DO NOT install Sun's Java with Adept (sorry for shouting)
<tk> Jucato: yes I was about to get him the cmd line I was given to run it ;)
<soulrider_> a superkaramba theme is one of those widgets right?
* tk found out the hard way about that one
<KiDD420> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ <-- right server?
<ironfroggy> so any idea why kprint can print to my cups printer, but firefox can't? it actually shows up in kjobviewer, says it printed, but never does.
<excitatory> Jucato: well you can, you just have to do this first: sudo apt-get install libqt-perl && sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf      then adept will work.
<soulrider_> is there any way i can add transparency to ALL windows in KDE?
<ironfroggy> set the active and inactive window tranparency level
<tk> excitatory: I did that, and it ran my config for JRE as well all in 1 swipe :P
<Jucato> but you need to have Compositing enabled in Xorg...
<excitatory> KiDD420: yea..why is it not working?
<KiDD420> it says it cant find the package sun-java5-bin
<tk> soulrider_: what dimensions are those wallpapers?
<soulrider_> all sorts of sizes
<soulrider_> i think most are 1024
<KiDD420> I tried apt-get in console and adept
<soulrider_> but i use thema dn they look great on my screen
<Jucato> KiDD420: you would need to have the multiverse component added/enabled to your repositories
<soulrider_> want a screenshot?
<KiDD420> i enabled it, do i have to disable the other ones?
<excitatory> KiDD420: do you have the universe and multiverse repository enabled?
<excitatory> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tk> soulrider_: how big is a tgz fo them?
<Jucato> err... help.ubuntu.com is down?
<soulrider_> i got them all in a folder
<soulrider_> its over 1 GB i think
<excitatory> Jucato: it appears so
<Jucato> err.. great!
<KiDD420> backports toooo?
<excitatory> nah
<usuario> hello everybody
<tk> soulrider_: hmm let me see if i can get my torrnet client working, I'd love to have em :)
<excitatory> lo
<Jucato> KiDD420: no, only the one with "deb ------ dapper universe"
<KiDD420> well I have them enabled
<soulrider_> :)
<soulrider_> well it would be ncie if other people got them too
<usuario> I'm from Venezuela, who's of here?
<Jucato> KiDD420: edit the one with "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" and add "multiverse" beside "universe"
<soulrider_> if im gonna up them other people might as well benefit from them
<soulrider_> hola usuario
<Sakireth> http://www.booble.com/
<usuario> como estas
<usuario> de donde eres?
<usuario> soulrider
<tk> soulrider_: are any of them copyrighted at all? I can provide web space ;)
<soulrider_> i really dont know
<KiDD420> I just change universe to multiverse or add it on the end?
<soulrider_> de Uruguay
<Jucato> KiDD420: add it at the end
<excitatory> KiDD420: you need to add them all
<soulrider_> pero no podemos hablar espaol en este canal
<soulrider_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jucato> KiDD420: so that it will be "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse"
<excitatory> KiDD420: add this to the end: dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<KiDD420> THANK YOU SO MUCH
<KiDD420> NOW I SEE IT
<excitatory> KiDD420: update, then go
<niklaz> excitatory: how did you add your home folder to your main panel? it's not an applet
<KiDD420> do I want bin or the jre?
<KiDD420> jre is part of the bin package right
<excitatory> niklaz: sure it is, it's called Quick File Browser
<soulrider_> does anyone here use a PPPOE connection ?
<niklaz> oh.
<niklaz> no wonder.
<niklaz> thx.
<Jucato> soulrider_: ADSL PPPoE? I do. but I'm no expert...
<soulrider_> ok
<soulrider_> well i got this problem
<excitatory> KiDD420: you want: sun-java5-bin
<soulrider_> its really strange
<KiDD420> I got it thank you
<soulrider_> sometimes its like some of my programs can access the itnernet
<soulrider_> and some cant
<KiDD420> you helped very much
<soulrider_> unles i reconnect
<soulrider_> its really weird
<KiDD420> change the keep alive to a lower value
<usuario> i wanna meet any people from venezuela!
<niklaz> why doesn't the "storage media" applet work? strange.
<excitatory> yea..honestly.. i wouldn't use any isp that uses PPPOE.. nothing but pure bullshit
<usuario> http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Jucato> niklaz: what KDE version are you using?
<soulrider_> excitatory: pppoe es the only thing available in my country :P
<niklaz> ehh.. not sure
<Jucato> excitatory: same situation here
<excitatory> niklaz: it does.. but nothing shows up unless you have a disc in the drive, or a usb device plugged in, etc.. stick a cd in..
<Jucato> And I also thought was ADSL DHCP was being dropped in favor of PPPoE
<KiDD420> soulrider_: change the keep alive value to a lower one
<niklaz> oh I see.
<excitatory> niklaz: it's a very handy applet
<niklaz> I thought it was like.. my hard drive.. o_o
<Jucato> :-D
<KiDD420> Why can't I see the contents of my 250GB ntfs harddrive but I can see my smaller ones?
<niklaz> I wish there was a seperator applet..
<Jucato> KiDD420: is the 250GB ntsf drive mounted?
<KiDD420> it is
<Jucato> hmm...
<excitatory> niklaz: nah.. idk.. with linux you really don't go around browsing your hard drive like you do in windows.. you have your home folder for whatever.. and that's it.. the system takes care of the rest..or you interact with it through various programs..  it's kind of why the file system hierarchy doesn't bother me.
<excitatory> niklaz: it's quite difficult to get out of the windows mentality, i know.
<niklaz> excitatory: lol, yeah.
<soulrider> argh
<soulrider> my internet did that again
<soulrider> any ideas?
<KiDD420> jucato: it is mounted and when I click to open it is empty
<niklaz> call your isp
<niklaz> :)
<Jucato> soulrider_: unfortunately, no idea...
<soulrider> i onyl ahve problems in linux
<niklaz> eh
<KiDD420> you have dsl modem?
<niklaz> still though, they might have some answers
<niklaz> it wasn't a totally sarcastic answer.
<soulrider> i dont think so
<soulrider> they are useless :P
<niklaz> what provider do you have?
<excitatory> niklaz: but the second he mentions linux.. they'll immediately use that as an excuse and refuse to help..
<soulrider> like.. the only one! :P
<soulrider> im not in the US
<excitatory> unless it's speakeasy.. they're probably the only ones
<KiDD420> he uses anteldata.net.uy
<Jack1> i  am getting error messages that klama 0.38 is outdated however it is the most recent version in the reps
<soulrider> i do
<Jucato> here in the Philippines, all DSL ISP use PPPoE...
<Jack1> klamav
<Healot> Uruguay
<draik> LOL soulrider
<soulrider> :(
<draik> the only provider, that gotta suck
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, isnt that all DSL ISPs?
<Healot> most DSL providers use PPPoE
<draik> no other options
<soulrider> Jucato: DSL = pppoe
<Jucato> err.. forgive my grammar... :-D
<excitatory> soulrider, not always
<Jucato> soulrider_: I was under the impression that DSL could also use DHCP
<Healot> some DSL provider provides PPPoA for enterprises
<excitatory> but in your case, yes
<soulrider> the point is
<soulrider> my internet is friggin nuts
<Healot> still it's PPPo[AE] 
<draik> lol
<dragon-1> What is the default password to log in as Root?
<niklaz> excitatory: where did you get that awesome wallpaper?
<draik> no password
<excitatory> dragon-1: don't log in as root
<soulrider> and im gonna kill something if linux wont work like ti should
<excitatory> use sudo
<Healot> dragon-1, "sudo -i"; next enter your password
<KiDD420> what the -i
<Healot> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<draik> soulrider, I have a "hit list" if you do go on a rampage
<soulrider> great
<soulrider> bah
<excitatory> niklaz: i get all of my wallpapers from deviantart
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, whats the problem
<soulrider> dont talk about hit list
<Jucato> what's the difference between "sudo -i" and "sudo -s"??
<soulrider> earlier today i was reading aobut columbine
<soulrider> and i got pissed off
<soulrider> about so many things
<niklaz> ahh.. deviantart
<Healot> Jucato, man sudo; you'll find out
<tk> soulrider: would an FTP site suffice for you to share your images with?
<KiDD420> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ironfroggy> has anyone had a problem where flash movies show the first frame and never play?
<excitatory> dragon-1: you should never have to log in as root.  again, if you need root privileges, put sudo before the command.
<KiDD420> doesnt help when help is down
<soulrider> sure
<ironfroggy> although it seems that only some have this problem and others do not. youtube works, for example.
<excitatory> ironfroggy: example?
<ironfroggy> excitatory: http://www.g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/blog/AOTB/cat/84/The_Loop.html#629272
<excitatory> Jucato: open up konq, man:/sudo
<Jack1> i  am getting error messages that klamav 0.38 is outdated however it is the most recent version in the reps
<ironfroggy> also the front page of the 30 days website on FX
<dragon-1> Im trying to copy wallpares from on user directory, to a Root directory so that applicating that point to the root directory can use the wallpapers as backgrounds.  And I keep getting a "Access Denied" message when simply Coppy/Pasting into desired directory.  Or is there a better way to do this?
<soulrider> tk unless i can fix this thing, im gonna have lots of trouble uploading them
<Jucato> hmm... "The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as"; "The -s (shell) option runs the shell specified by the SHELL environment variable if it is set or the shell as specified in passwd(5)."
<soulrider> also because my uplaod sucsk
<tk> soulrider: hehe ok
<ironfroggy> dragon-1: how are you copying? command line or dragging them in some GUI?
<Admiral_Chicago> dragon-1, try doing kdesu konqueror
<niklaz> excitatory: would you happen to have any walls of it raining or bad weather? sounds ridiculous but I like those type of nature walls.
<Jucato> so they're basically the same?
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: after a while of being connected to my ADSL service some apps start not getting access to the internet
<soulrider> its like some work and soem dont
<soulrider> and the nly way to fix it is to reconnect
<Healot> Jucato, you can switch to another shell with sudo -s
<soulrider> but if unattended some apps like ktorrent are kidna useless afetr a reconnect
<dragon-1> Using the GUI.  Isn't that the point of K,N, Unbuntu, is to be an easier transition from Windows environment to Linux?
<KiDD420> soulrider: did you try my suggestion
<draik> dragon-1, try using the command line as 'sudo cp /path/to/pix /path/to/new/location'
<soulrider> sorry i think i didnt read it
<KiDD420> soulrider_: change the keep alive value to a lower one
<Jucato> Healot: and sudo -i will only switch to root?
<excitatory> ironfroggy: that site requires flash 8.. you can thank adobe for not providing linux users with an updated version of flash in well over a year and a half.  don't expect it until 2007 either.. AND THIS KIDS, is why proprietary software is BAD.  oh yea.. and thank the fine people at that website for using a technology that 25% of the world can't use..
<soulrider> how do i do that
<Jack1> is it possible to integrate a leo dictionary plugin into konqueror or akregator?
<Healot> Jucato, switch to the default shell, yes...
<LeeJunFan> niklaz: take that dcc - nice pic of storm
<KiDD420> well you say you don't have a dsl modem that you connect to via your NIC?
<Healot> to switch to another shell let's say /bin/csh (C Shell), use sudo -s
<excitatory> Admiral_Chicago: NO! BAD
<soulrider> err
<soulrider> what i have is an ADSL modem connected to my network card
<Admiral_Chicago>   excitatory i run that from command...
<niklaz> alright thx.
<Jucato> hm... ok... that explains it a bit. thanks! I did try to read the man pages. but their difference wasn't that really clear to me.
<KiDD420> ok good
<dragon-1> I'll try to figur that one out thanks.
<niklaz> for some reason my transfer aren't going in dcc
<KiDD420> now see what the default gateway is
<excitatory> Admiral_Chicago: never run konq as root.. it will fsck up your profiles
<niklaz> why is that?
<soulrider> it goes through my router first but the damn thing refuses to connect tot he internet
<soulrider> so its like if it wasnt there
<KiDD420> should be 192.168.x.x
<Admiral_Chicago> profiles....konqueror..doesn't matter to me really
<LeeJunFan> niklaz: hrm - I show 84% sent. lemme put it up somewhere.
<Admiral_Chicago> i use firefox and have one profile
<niklaz> I have 0% progress
<soulrider> KiDD420: how do i do that
<niklaz> i haven't configured anything in konversation
<KiDD420> in your system settings click on network settings
<excitatory> Admiral_Chicago: well, then you get the responsibility of supporting this guy when he logs out and back in and can't access konq.
<KiDD420> then click the routes tab
<soulrider> 0.0.0.0
<ironfroggy> excitatory: i didnt ask for a political bashing of the sites i enjoy.
<KiDD420> thats your problem
<Admiral_Chicago> excitatory, thats true, i was told to run "kdesu command" to run a GUI as root
<ironfroggy> and blame it completely on the open source community. if they want it so badly, they should just write it themselves.
<soulrider> but as you can see i can connect quite well :P
<KiDD420> That I do
<excitatory> ironfroggy: well that's fine.. but i meant it any site.. not just the ones you enjoy.
<LeeJunFan> niklaz: The ones that start with _MG from here http://home.skycon.net/~junfan/
<soulrider> so, what should i do
<Jucato> Jack1: you can try following this guide: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5657.0 except that use this for the Search URL instead:  http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=en&searchLoc=0&cmpType=relaxed&sectHdr=on&spellToler=on&search={@}&relink=on
<niklaz> LeeJunFan: thanks.
<ironfroggy> is there any route one could take to use netscape plugin DLLs and use them in linux?
<excitatory> ironfroggy: umm.. yea..when we can't see the code?  and when flash 8 and especially 9 have very specific, proprietary features that prevent any 3rd party attempt at any kind of real functionality.. sure.. it's that easy.
<KiDD420> I would go into admin mode and use the manual settings
<niklaz> LeeJunFan: do you know how to configure konversation to make dcc transfer work correctly?
<ironfroggy> excitatory: they are documented specifications.
<excitatory> ironfroggy: your only option is to run the windows version of firefox through wine.
<Wired> Heya
<Wired> Got a question
<KiDD420> then in the advanced tab you would want to set your gateway
<Admiral_Chicago> Wired, ask
<excitatory> ironfroggy: ok, then write it.
<soulrider> what manual settings
<KiDD420> click eth0 and go to configure settings
<Wired> I ran into some problems with wine not working on an x64 based system for kubuntu..so really this is a 2 part question
<ironfroggy> excitatory: im too busy. and im not one of the ones complaining about it.
<Wired> First
<Jack1> Jucato shall i past this in settings from akregator in "use this command"?
<LeeJunFan> niklaz: it may actually be my routing not working right. I have 2 internet connections and I use some spiffy conntrack iptables to mark packets to determine what route to take. Incoming connections are tricky.
<soulrider> configure interface?
<KiDD420> then click the manual radio button then advanced settings
<KiDD420> yea
<soulrider> or in routes
<Wired> Is there a Wine-like program that works on 64 bit? and second, if not, does the none-64bit kubuntu work with a 64bit processor?
<excitatory> ironfroggy: um..you were the one complaining that you couldn't view one of your favourite websites?
<KiDD420> configure interface
<Sakireth> how to set your homepage @ konqueror?
<ironfroggy> ive decided to take the crazy route of understanding that they might want to stay in bussiness and continue receiving payment for the job they did.
<Admiral_Chicago> Wired, to start off with wine & 64 are just starting
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> clicked on advanced
<soulrider> now?
<niklaz> LeeJunFan: well, I was trying to get some other files from a bot on a different channel and no go.. it wouldn't do anything.. and that's why I ask what's up with my dcc transfer
<KiDD420> you will have to know your dsl modems ip address and enter it into the gateway
<ironfroggy> excitatory: i didnt complain about abobe not open sourcing the flash player. i wasnt sure why they were not playing.
<KiDD420> 192.168.1.1 or something similar
<soulrider> mind you, just in case, my ISP disocnnects me every 12 hours and gives me a new IP
<LeeJunFan> Wired: codeweavers crossover works with 64 (basically it's wine), libs are static compiled so it works fine, and yes you can run 32bit kubuntu on 64 proc, I am.
<soulrider> how can i see my modems ip ?
<niklaz> is kopete better than gaim?
<excitatory> ironfroggy: i have no problem with proprietary software.. but when a major web technology, that so many people use is released.. it's an insult to not release it on all platforms.
<draik> is there a way of knowing if wine will work or not? or is it just a hit/miss?
<Wired> ooops person answering my question quit mid explanation :p
<ironfroggy> excitatory: bussiness is bussiness.
<draik> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Wired> LeeJunFan: great thanks.
<LeeJunFan> niklaz: It could be that you need to forward ports on your router or something, I'm really not sure about how dcc makes it's connections between hosts.
<KiDD420> how would he find his default gateway
<niklaz> I actually had to edit the options when I had MIRC awhile back
<excitatory> ironfroggy: i see it as a boundary.. it's just one more thing to divide us, and stunt any kind of communal or socal progress.
<soulrider> can i send you a screenshot of what i seE?
<soulrider> just in case
<[Nige] > how do I add a script to run at boot time?
<[Nige] > !scripts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack1> Jucato ah ok it corresponds with your article ok
<dragon-1> Okay now how the heck do I register a Nickname?
<Wired> thanks for the answers, btw. Theres another Linux "help" channel I was in where they pretty much bitched at you for any question you asked, than referred you to google.
<LeeJunFan> KiDD420: ip route | grep default
<niklaz> excitatory: you wouldn't happen to know would you?
<excitatory> niklaz: what's the question?
<soulrider> i get: default dev ppp0  scope link
<KiDD420> soulrider: open a console and do an ip route | grep default
<niklaz> excitatory: my dcc transfers aren't working and I'm not sure why
<LeeJunFan> soulrider: dialup eh? :) just a sec.
<soulrider> pppoe
<niklaz> excitatory: I remember editing something in MIRC to make them work
<niklaz> excitatory: had nothing to do with ports, though
<soulrider> sometimes i feel like biting my  LCD screen, dunno why
<ironfroggy> excitatory: if it was so important and the free-software model so correct, wouldnt we have simply replaced it by now?
<soulrider> but one fo these days im gonna get mad and chew it
<LeeJunFan> soulrider: ip route | grep ppp should give you the IP address of the remote side.
<soulrider> i swear........
<LeeJunFan> niklaz: I just got notification that you cancelled the DCC.
<dragon-1> Draik - is this what that command line should look like?  "sudo cp /home/dragon-1/.kde/share/wallpapers/*.*/usr/share/wallpapers"?
<niklaz> LeeJunFan: Yeah, it wasn't doing anything
<draik> if that's where its from and to, then yes
<soulrider> i get:     200.40.19.67 dev ppp0  proto kernel  scope link  src 200.125.28.22
<draik> dragon-1 ^^'
<dragon-1> Cool, thanks lets see if it works
<niklaz> LeeJunFan: I checked the sites and the resolutions are way to low for me to use on a 1024x768 desktop
<LeeJunFan> soulrider: 200.40.19.67 is your gateway
<Wired> Oh hey new question: If I got a dualcore athlon, what would I have to do inorder to have kubuntu support it?
<soulrider> ok, so i put that in the empty field?
<KiDD420> the first one
<soulrider> what do i do in advanced then?
<imbrandon> Wired: nothing, it does already
<Wired> Great
<Wired> thanks again
<KiDD420> set your gateway
<LeeJunFan> niklaz: you're right - those are 850x567, I've got one on my 1680x1050 - looks fine.
<KiDD420> to 200.40.19.67
<KiDD420> i really dont know other than that
<excitatory> ironfroggy: number one this is a very complex issue.  number two, oss is unknown to many people.  number three, i'm not one to say if it's a final solution.. but what i am saying is something like flash is a huge accessibility issue... even worse than ajax.
<KiDD420> but just try logging into your modem by going to http://200.40.19.67
<ironfroggy> excitatory: how is ajax an accessibility issue at all?
<soulrider_> ok.........
<soulrider_> im back
<soulrider_> ifoncfig is showing two connections i had NEVER seen before
<excitatory> niklaz: umm..it's probably your router
<soulrider_> called vnet
<dragon-1> Arg,  This is why I get discoouraged every time I try to use Linux.  Something as simple as sending a copy of Jpeg files from one folder to another should not be so retardedly complicated.
<niklaz> excitatory: Didn't have that problem on MIRC.. so how could it be that?
<ironfroggy> dragon-1: how is that a linux issue? try copying some files on windows onto the Administrator's desktop.
<[Nige] > how do i get a script to run at boot time?
<soulrider_> ok, so what will happen when my ISP disconnects me in 12 hours?
<soulrider_> will it reconnect and everythign will work........ or not?
<KiDD420> i couldnt say
<excitatory> ironfroggy: it's not friendly to a wide-range of disabled people.  most websites are not designed with this in mind anyway.. but progress has been made to get around that.  stuff like ajax, though cool, leaves many people with special needs in teh dark on the web.  specialized browsers just cannot parse the info.
<KiDD420> but just try logging into your modem by going to http://200.40.19.67
<LeeJunFan> niklaz: mirc may support upnp which will open needed ports on your router if it supports upnp - most do. But maybe konversation doesn't.
<soulrider_> opera gives me an error
<soulrider_> can i like dunno, hack it for better speeds? :P
<ironfroggy> excitatory: speciallized browsers arent the way to go for accessability anyway. proper use of web standards can work easily beside ajax and such technologies while still remaining accessible
<niklaz> LeeJunFan: I have problems accsessing my modem to foward ports
<KiDD420> uhhh
<soulrider_> use Opera
<KiDD420> no
<KiDD420> what kind of modem are you using?
<soulrider_> no idea
<soulrider_> alcatel onetouch i think
<KiDD420> look on it
<soulrider_> or is that a cellphone.... :/
<soulrider_> hang on, ill go downstairs
<excitatory> dragon-1: what ironfroggy said.. if you're a limited user, good luck transferring to another's account.  sure you might say you can do it.. but that's because you're running windows as an admin.. and that's why when you get a piece of malware on widows it pwns your system in 10 minutes flat.
<LeeJunFan> 10 mins is being aweful generous.
<LeeJunFan> 10ms
<dragon-1> I'm not trying to make this out to be a "Linux" Issue.  I'm justsaying, that this is my computer.  I am the administrator.  In a windows environment I would simply log in as the administrator or provide the userid and password when trying to access an administrative feature and I'd be done by now.
<excitatory> dragon-1: this is simple.  sudo cp -R /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<Jack1> jucato thanks
<excitatory> dragon-1: and you do.. it's called sudo.
<ironfroggy> to be fair, KDE should prompt for credentials for file operations where you otherwise dont have the proper permissions.
<Jack1> Jucato do u have an idea why klamav (latest vs from the reps) keeps nagging that it is outdated?
<Jack1> version0.38
<dragon-1> Okay I did that and it did nothing.
<soulrider_> KiDD420:  it sais Thomson SpeedTouch 510
<excitatory> dragon-1: if you're insistent, you CAN log in as root.. but it's truly a bad idea.  if you insist, i can help you set your root password to log in as root.
<dragon-1> Is that if I have 30 files to copy from one directory to another I need to do it one at a time?
<excitatory> Jack1: are you sure it's not talking about the virus definitions?
<Jack1> Jucato do u have an idea how to get a currency converter for konqui?
<KiDD420> what version?
<soulrider_> didnt say
<LeeJunFan> dragon-1: -R is recursive [copies entire directories] 
<Jack1> <excitatory>no it says virus data base is up to date
<excitatory> Jack1: and you do realise, antivirus programs, on any os, are superfluous.
<dragon-1> Thank you, that was not mentioned by the previous person.  I will try that
<soulrider_> hang on, let me check again
<Jack1> well <excitatory> how ever it gives me a good feeling and
<KiDD420> not only do they use precious resource they give you a false sense of security
<KiDD420> i see you like that tho
<LeeJunFan> KiDD420: bah, my .45 might too, but I'm not going to stop carrying it.
<excitatory> Jack1: seriously.. there has been like 1 virus evar on linux.. you're safe.
<LeeJunFan> KiDD420: better to be safe.
<Wired> lol
<KiDD420> its not useing your precious resources
<KiDD420> soulrider:
<KiDD420> soulrider: http://192.168.1.254
<KiDD420> try that
<LeeJunFan> KiDD420: I personally also wouldn't bother with antivir on linux - yet.
<LeeJunFan> KiDD420: but it's not to say it's useless.
<KiDD420> The default user name is Administrator and the default password is blank.
<soulrider_> it didnt sya a version
<excitatory> Jack1: recent studies show that even on windows it's not worth the performance hit.. most virus writers test their viruses on the most popular AV apps anyway before releasing
<soulrider_> rememeber ht emodem goes through my router first
<soulrider_> and i got an error
<KiDD420> oh well what kind of router?
<excitatory> Jack1: and furthermore, most virus writers run *nix, so they wouldn't try to sink their own ship!
<KiDD420> you tried http://192.168.1.254
<soulrider_> yea
<soulrider_> and mine is a modem not a router
<soulrider_> http://www.adslguide.org.uk/hardware/reviews/2002/q4/st510v4.asp
<soulrider_> you looking a that?
<KiDD420> no
<LeeJunFan> Jack1: there just isn't enough justification to run antivirus on linux right now, I've been running linux for 11 yrs and haven't seen one.
<soulrider_> ok
<KiDD420> did you try that website?
<KiDD420> http://192.168.1.254/
<soulrider_> i did
<soulrider_> and i get an error
<KiDD420> ok
<KiDD420> and you said you have a router?
<Sakireth> my sound is gone!!
<Sakireth> sound init failed (SDL_mixer): No available audio device
<Sakireth> and i closed everything
<soulrider_> yes
<Sakireth> even tried skill -9 robin
<KiDD420> log into it
<soulrider_> i got my modema dn my pc connected in a router
<soulrider_> ok
<soulrider_> BUT
<soulrider_> teh friggin router wont dial
<KiDD420> what brand of router?
<soulrider_> benq awl 700
<soulrider_> a real piece of shit
<LeeJunFan> The router didn't hand out that IP he's got, that's straight from a bridged modem.
<KiDD420> maby its running as a switch
<soulrider_> if you ca make it connect to the internet youll ahve my eternal love
<soulrider_> =D
<Sakireth> anyone?
<Jack1> <LeeJunFan><excitatory>thanx sounds  good however it found some phishing mail i believe..but it was very obvious..does this go for the firewall too?
<dragon-1> Okay lets say I want to copy all 57 files from folder "A"  /home/wallpapers/A to folder "B"  usr/wallpapers/b should my cammand look like this "sudo cp -R/home/wallpapers/A/*.* usr/wallpapers/b/*.*"?  Or am I misunderstanding something here?
<LeeJunFan> Jack1: I suppose it would help for that - my clamav on my mailserver catches a lot of phishing mails.
<soulrider_> i dont think you need -R
<Sakireth> guys? my sound doesn't work :(
<LeeJunFan> dragon-1: sudo cp /home/wallpapers/A/* /usr/wallpapers/b/
<Sakireth> if i type alsamixer i get an empty thing
<excitatory> phishing is more of a social problem.. it tricks you into submitting your personal info to false destinations, generally.  really no software can prevent that.. maybe a firefox extension or what not..but there's really no replacement for pure common sense.
<KiDD420> if you need a program to tell you its a scam
<excitatory> soulrider_: yes you do..
<excitatory> at least to copy everything.
<soulrider_> recursive?
<dragon-1> So no "-R" and only "*" not "*.*"?
<KiDD420> http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:O0dCYK10wXsJ:service.benq.com.hk/HKUploadFile/Book/WLS_AWL700_Man_EN.pdf+benq+awl+700&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=4&client=firefox-a
<KiDD420> read the part about ppoe
<LeeJunFan> you don't need the -R unless * is going ot match a directory that you also wan't copied. -R is for copying entire directories, but since you are giving A/* that's every file in A, not the directory A
<soulrider_> i did
<soulrider_> i configured it
<soulrider_> and it doesnt woek
<soulrider_> work
<soulrider_> hang on
<Jack1> <LeeJunFan>how is the thing with firestarter? i have heard it would start autoatically so i wouldnt need to bother with the graphical interface? and that there wouldnt be any open ports? so i dont need firstarter or what?
<dragon-1> Cool I think it's making more sence.
<KiDD420> log into the router http://192.168.1.1
<soulrider_> i did
<LeeJunFan> Jack1: I also don't use a firewall :) I simply don't run services I don't need, and I keep my system up to date.
<KiDD420> are there pppoe settings?
<LeeJunFan> Jack1: if you keep your system up to date you really don't have much to worry about. Why firewall off ports that nothing is listening on?
<KiDD420> Maximum Idle Time  AWL700 provides a timeout mechanism and this means if
<KiDD420> there is no any traffic pass through AWL700 during the time that you set up, AWL700
<KiDD420> will terminate this link between you and your ISP automatically.
<excitatory> Jack1: do you have a router on your network?
<KiDD420> set that settings very high
<LeeJunFan> well, I gotta sleep. L8r guys.
<excitatory> late
<KiDD420> I also am due to retire
<soulrider_> ok
<Jack1> <excitatory>no
<soulrider_> hang on
<KiDD420> I'm sorry I could not help you too well soulrider
<soulrider_> wait please
* KiDD420 waiting
<soulrider_> i will reboot the modem and see if i can connect
<soulrider_> i dont really need to dial right?
<soulrider_> thats the point of having it
<KiDD420> i think your router should do it automaticly
<soulrider_> ok
<soulrider_> BRB
<soulrider_> dont leave :P
<dragon-1> Well, it's still not doing anything.  I'm going to have to hang it up for now.  But thanks for the attempts.  You all have a great Day/Night where ever you are.
<soulrider> didnt work
<Jack1> the to do list in kontact which program is this and how is that icon called?
<excitatory> Jack1: by the way, you can just type in a few letters of anyones nick, then hit tab, and it will auto-complete.  well, i recommend a home router.. it's the best option for protection.  if you don't have one.. chances are you're damn safe.  if you run windows.. HAVE a router.. just do it.  on linux, everything is far more secure and no ports are open by default, and thus you'll be ok.  if you're truly paranoid, install firestarter.  it
<excitatory> he way the linux kernel controls network traffic)..  once everything is configured, you only need to run firestarter if you want to make a change.. everything else will just run in the background, deep in the kernel.
<Jack1> exc
<excitatory> sometimes you have to type a little more
<KiDD420> Im sorry but I don't rememer them teaching PPPOE in my CISCO class
<excitatory> weird.. my name is not autocompleting
<excitatory> i guess i have no soul
<KiDD420> excitatory: works for me
<excitatory> ok, cool
<KiDD420> you cant do your own nick
<excitatory> maybe it's just ones own nick
<excitatory> yea
<Jack1> glo
<soulrider> argh
<soulrider> crap
<soulrider> pisses me off this wont work
<KiDD420> soulrider: call your ISP
<excitatory> KiDD420: i doubt it's an isp issue
<Jack1> excitatory thanx just the autocomplete thing doesnt work here in xchat
<Jack1> need some twisting
<KiDD420> maby they can help him with his hardware
<KiDD420> did your ISP give you the router too?
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> only modem
<KiDD420> do you need the router?
<soulrider> ive had it for 2 years now
<soulrider> yea
<Jack1> exc,
<excitatory> Jack1: should work in xchat..  if you're using kubuntu, try konversation.. it's an advanced clone of xchat
<soulrider> for my moms laptop.......
<KiDD420> reset the router to the default settings and start fresh
<excitatory> you have to hit tab
<excitatory> before you hit enter
<excitatory> idk, maybe that's what you're doing..i'm not sure
<Jack1> i just saw u have to manually make it work yes iam in kde..so i should get it ?
<soulrider> did that last night
<Jack1> exc,
<excitatory> Jack1: it's already installed
<excitatory> by default
<Jack1> exc
<Jack1> excit
<KiDD420> so it disconnects randomly?
<soulrider> the thing is hat its not my router
<soulrider> its linux
<soulrider> internet works like charm in windows
<soulrider> and its like it disconnects some apps randomly
<soulrider> some work, some dont
<niklaz> Sounds weird.
<KiDD420> I don't know
<KiDD420> Use linksys products
<niklaz> Linksys is good.
* excitatory passes the cannabis to KiDD420
<soulrider> its my dad who buys tsuff
<soulrider> and he just bought me a new monster comp :P
<nathanl> hello, I need some help really quick
<soulrider> so if i tell him to buya  router he will KILL me
* KiDD420 puts it into his 4ft glass bong then proceeds to hit it passing it to the left once done
<excitatory> soulrider: i want to help.. but i've never dealt with pppoe on linux..
<soulrider> lol
<Joe1> wpa supplicant question: I edited my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file to include my info, and when I run sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w, I get a disconnect event "remove keys."  anyone know how I can repair this one?
<soulrider> it sucks.......
<soulrider> besides
<KiDD420> I also have limited pppoe experiance
<nathanl> I cant seem to find EasyUbuntu. I just installed Ubuntu and want to listen to my mp3's
<soulrider> pppoeconf doesnt work too wel
<niklaz> Did you check the forums for EasyUbuntu?
<niklaz> It's there.
<nathanl> it times out every time I try to get it
<Joe1> and google.
<wolfmanz> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<nathanl> the freecontrib.org site is timing out for me
<niklaz> People and connection issues. o_o
<niklaz> What connection do you have?
<soulrider> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community broken ?
<nathanl> cox digital cable
<niklaz> Eh..
<niklaz> Any kind of error given?
<excitatory> soulrider: i highly recommend you check out and ask in ubuntuforums.org  also try #ubuntu and #networking .. maybe even ##linux  .. if you don't say you're using ubuntu, maybe even #debian -- also the fine people in #gentoo are great -- and i always check forums.gentoo.org for more general, non-distro specific queries.
<nathanl> just timeout
<Joe1> LOL!!!   I work for cox digital cable!
<soulrider> we dont have cable here lol
<KiDD420> i would say #networking would be a good start
<soulrider> k
<soulrider> i think ill do later
<soulrider> its 5 am
<KiDD420> good idea
<soulrider> and my dad just came to tell me to go to bed lol
<excitatory> soulrider: help.ubuntu.com is broken in general
<excitatory> idk.. just for the past two hours it seems
<soulrider> lol
<KiDD420> I too will retire to my bed
<soulrider> :)
<excitatory> yea.. i have to work in a few hours
<KiDD420> thanks for your help and goodnight
<excitatory> i should crash
<niklaz> bye.
<Jack1> exc
<soulrider> bye everyone!
<Joe1> anyone know anything about wpa-supplicant?
<KiDD420> !wpa-supplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa-supplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KiDD420> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<excitatory> Jack1: you start typing my nick, then hit TAB, it should complete.. then finish your message, then enter.  is that what you're doing?
<Joe1> yeah, I checked all faq I could find.
<KiDD420> http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<Joe1> seriously.
<KiDD420> what about it?
<excitatory> KiDD420: i'd probably stop recommending anything on help.ubuntu.com until it's back up..
<KiDD420> meh
<Joe1> I've been there too.  no help.
<KiDD420> what are you trying to do with wpa?
<excitatory> alright.. later all.
<nathanl> does anyone have the easyubuntu tar.bz2?
* excitatory is cached..
<Joe1>  I edited my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file to include my info, and when I run sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w, I get a disconnect event "remove keys."
<KiDD420> night excit
<Joe1> I just want to get online.
<Shan_> can I format a Linux partition as an ntfs partition from linux?
<Joe1> shan, have you tried it?
<Healot> yes
<Shan_> no
<KiDD420> wpagui?
<Joe1> I used qpartd.
<Shan_> i tried the mkfs command
<Healot> yes, with parted and fdisk...
<Shan_> but its only to make linux fs
<Joe1> wpagui is blank.
<Shan_> k
<Joe1> can't scan, can't see my wireless card.
<KiDD420> I cant think right now, Im useless sorry
<Joe1> kwifimanager can see my card.  It can even see the network.  It only supports wep.
<Shan_> Healot: how?
<Joe1> kidd, at least you tried.
<niklaz> how do you make ktorrent your default bittorrent client?
<KiDD420> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial_s&q=wpa+supplicant+remove+keys&btnG=Search
<KiDD420> but im sure you did that already
<Joe1> yeppers.
<KiDD420> well goodnight then
<sword-> brian peppers
<KiDD420> sorry
<niklaz> Lol
<niklaz> All hope it lost
<Joe1> sleep is calling.
<KiDD420> indubitably
<Jack1> hi guys what does it mean: Connection to Server UnderNet lost: name lookup has failed
<Jack1> i cannot find help in google
<Jack1> thats strange
<niklaz> Where do you get this error.....?
<Jack1> niklaz: i tried to change from xchat to konbversation now when i try joining undernet channels
<niklaz> I just recently switched to Konversation as well..
<Jack1> niklaz: it doesnt find undernet for some reason
<niklaz> How did you enter it in the server list?
<Jack1> port 6667, irc.undernet.net?
<niklaz> Let me see if it works for me.
<Joe1> oh well.
<Joe1> it's hopeless.
<niklaz> It's actually "undernet.org".
<niklaz> Try that Jack1.
<Jack1> niklaz: thank u how did u find out?
<ivan`> encourage-women-linux is hilarious
<niklaz> I googled "undernet irc".. and "undernet.org" came up.
<ivan`> it's designed for the antisocial caveman who's never met a woman before
<sf_> i can't get kdevelop working "debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Bad file descriptor"
<Healot> I am mostly traditional, i think women cannot be geeky, they need to be babes :)
<sf_> lol
<ivan`> not only traditional but sexist :)
<Jack1> niklaz: thanks it works fine
<niklaz> Jack1 No probs.
<sf_> show what should I do about the kdevelop plugins...
<ivan`> Be specific. "You're good at Linux," is meaningless, "You always know which distribution to recommend," is specific and therefore meaningful.
<sf_> *so what should...
<Healot> hoho
<Shan_> i still cant figure out how to do this :/
<sf_> Shan_ ?
<CVirus> what the heck .. still down ?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Healot> is Val Henson married?
<Healot> at least to a man?
<sf_> where can i report bugs??
<sf_> (kdevelop' dep kdevelop-plugins doesn't installl on amd64 )
<Healot> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ninHer> hi tod@s
<Shan_> sf_: I'm trying to figure out how to format an ext3 partition to  an ntfs from linux
<sf_> Shan have you tried the kubuntu's install cd (in livecd)
<sf_> nevermind....
<Lynoure> Shan_: Why do you want to do that? If you are going to be using it with MS Windows, just partition it into NTFS and use MS Win to format it. NTFS writing from Linux side is not yet 100% reliable.
<sf_> Lynoure: his gone...
<Healot> gone with the wind
<sf_> me too
<TheCobra> hi
<TheCobra> i got a problem
<TheCobra> I can't write a file to my memorystick
<crimsun> insert the memorystick into the computer, not your nose :)
<TheCobra> looooooooooool
<TheCobra> that's not the problem
<TheCobra> I can read it
<TheCobra> but can't write to it:(
<crimsun> what does ``mount'' (in a Konsole) tell you about it?
<TheCobra> alot:)
<TheCobra> /dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<TheCobra> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<TheCobra> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<TheCobra> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<TheCobra> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<TheCobra> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<TheCobra> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<TheCobra> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<TheCobra> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<TheCobra> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<TheCobra> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<TheCobra> /dev/sda5 on /media/sda5 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<TheCobra> /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<TheCobra> /dev/sdf on /media/sdf type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<TheCobra> and it's about the last /dev/sdf on /media/sdf type vfat
<TheCobra> that's the usb stick
<intelikey> nice flood.   where'd ya get it?
<TheCobra> lol
<the-erm> ya lol
<the-erm> ... what are we laughing at ..
<TheCobra> sorry about
<TheCobra> crussum asked me what my mount give me
<the-erm> oh
<TheCobra> /dev/sdf on /media/sdf type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<TheCobra> that's the last line
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheCobra> so I can't write to there
<TheCobra> excuse me
<intelikey> TheCobra for the record, when people in here ask about the output of any command, unless they specify pastebin, always assume that they only want the part tertaining to the specific issue.    thank you.
<nearfar> Kontact can't be used for Microsoft Exchange right? Evolution is the only solution?
<intelikey>  tertaining/p*
<Lynoure> Or assume they want it pastebinned. that does not hurt either.
<TheCobra> I already know it right now, I told u I'm  sorry,
<intelikey> Lynoure true.  but generally a one line cp/paste in here is faster and more productive.
<TheCobra> but seems to be that nobody can help me with this:(
<intelikey> TheCobra what is "this" i might.
<_rince_> mrgn
<TheCobra> that I can't write to my usb stick
<TheCobra> get acces denied
<the-erm> TheCobra: I'm curious ... the main mount point /media/sdf who owns it
<nearfar> How to completely remove Kubuntu and all it's packages?
<the-erm> what are it's permissinos?
<the-erm> Sometimes doing a simple chmod to that folder could fix it chmod 777 /media/sdf
<TheCobra> I dunno
<the-erm> I'm not 100% sure.
<the-erm> and if /media/sdf doesn't exist ... that could be a problem as well. I'm not 100% sure it creates it if it doesn't exist.
<intelikey> TheCobra what does  echo $UID   say?
<the-erm> Maybe I'm just repeating what other people said.  I did walk into this half way.
<TheCobra> 1000
<intelikey> k   sec
<intelikey> iocharset=utf8 ??? for fat ?    at any raet... what does  ls -ld /media/sdf   say ?
<TheCobra> drwx------ 10
<intelikey> full line
<intelikey> full line please.
<the-erm> Well that's enough to tell me you can't do jack with it if you're not part of that group.
<the-erm> well .. if you're not that user.
<TheCobra> drwx------ 10 kurt kurt 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 /media/sdf
<the-erm> weird file date .
<intelikey> TheCobra your user name is kurt  ?
<TheCobra> yes
<TheCobra> that's me
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> let me see....
<the-erm> sdf some sort of card?
<the-erm> or is it a camera?
<TheCobra> memorystick
<intelikey> if you ls /media/sdf    it says permission denied ?
<the-erm> ok
<TheCobra> no I can read it
<the-erm> ok
<TheCobra> but not move files to it
<the-erm> you just can't write it.
<the-erm> ok.
<intelikey> just can't write....  hmmm
<intelikey> let me look at the mount line one more time...
<the-erm>  /dev/sdf on /media/sdf type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<the-erm> rw is there.
<TheCobra> hmm strange
<intelikey> TheCobra i would sujest, (no promise that it will help)  sudo eject /dev/sdf     unplug and replug the stick.
<TheCobra> I can mv it thru the command line
<intelikey> scratch that then
<Jack1> how can i get a clear button to blank the search plugin space in the konqueror?
<Jack1> i mean like the one that is used for the url
<intelikey> so it's nothing to do with the way it's mounted.
<TheCobra> no but ok well I just moved the file instead of copy it :)
<TheCobra> so that will do too :)
<intelikey> solution  read the docs for the gui app you are trying to use.
<TheCobra> I'm going to buy the ubuntu book when it's there (31 august)
<TheCobra> that will help me too
<TheCobra> I guess
<TheCobra> so thanx alot for the help
<TheCobra> and sorry again for the flood
<intelikey> wouldn't help me... i have a linux book that i only thumbed through one time, found blatant errors in some examples and pitched it on the shelf...
<intelikey> TheCobra don't worry about it,  just don't repete it.
<TheCobra> I don't :)
<TheCobra> I learned my lesson :)
<TheCobra> enjoy the day
<TheCobra> bye
<Jack1> did one test the test version of cold war the linux game?
<Jack1> is it good?
<intelikey> Jack1 i'm not a gammer.
<Tm_T> Jack1: I don't know much about modern games, but I enjoyed when I tested it
<intelikey> or a speller
<Jack1> well there is a genuine linuxgame for the first time
<Tm_T> intelikey: well, first is more good thing than latter one ;)
<Jack1> maybe worth testing
<wolfmanz> get a ps3 or xbox360
<intelikey> Tm_T playing games is better than propper spelling ???     maybe. idk.
<intelikey> is there any alternative to 'defoma' ?
<intelikey> ok quesiton.  howto make a meta package that depends on nothing, but replaces defoma ?     that would work for me.     anyone?
<the-erm> what's deforma?
<intelikey> no R in htat.
<intelikey> that
<intelikey> !info defoma
<ubotu> defoma: Debian Font Manager -- automatic font configuration framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 76 kB, installed size 500 kB
<the-erm> defoma
<the-erm> ok
<the-erm> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<the-erm> ok
<alex_yo> can sombeody help me
<alex_yo> ?
<intelikey> !info something-not-in-the-repos
<ubotu> Package something-not-in-the-repos does not exist in dapper
<alex_yo> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.geole.info dapper Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht geprft werden weil der zugehrige ffentliche Schlssel nicht zur Verfgung steht: NO_PUBKEY BC40ED2499419355
<aliasfred> 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 <- that IS a version number :)
<alex_yo> what to do?
<aliasfred> well i dont speak german but you likely need to add a apt gpg key
<intelikey> alex_yo dl the gpg key for that repo
<alex_yo> how to get this key?
<intelikey> for and from
<aliasfred> there are no standard way, you have to find it yourself for this specific repo
<alex_yo> or remove a line from sources.list
<intelikey> normally the repos contain some README or other helpful info
<aliasfred> http://ubuntu.geole.info/dists/dapper/Release.gpg
<intelikey> alex_yo yeah.  easiest by far.
<aliasfred> wget http://www.geole.info/fileadmin/data/misc/geole.info-apt-key.gpg
<aliasfred> sudo apt-key add geole.info-apt-key.gpg
<aliasfred> from http://www.geole.info/index.php?id=9&l=1
<intelikey> wput dummy.key http://www.geole.info/fileadmin/data/misc/geole.info-apt-key.gpg    lol
<intelikey> it is yoke
<the-erm> Ok I have to gripe ...
<the-erm> I just can't take it any more.
<the-erm> WHY sudo?
<the-erm> Why can't I use su?
<the-erm> Who thought this was a good idea?
<intelikey> the-erm you can.     sudo passwd      and su -   away
<the-erm> I did'
<the-erm> What's the default password anyways?
<intelikey> the-erm there isn't one.
<the-erm> So it's a *root* account with *no* password?
<intelikey> yes
<aliasfred> no passwd is different from empty passwd
<the-erm> so anyone can sit down at your computer type in root, and then enter for the password, and just hack away?
<intelikey> correct
<intelikey> correct @ aliasfred
<intelikey> incorrect @ the-e
<the-erm> ok
<the-erm> Just making sure.
<intelikey> man passwd   notice -l
<the-erm> I used to run mandriva, and it's taken a little bit of hacking to get this thing sorta where I like it.
<intelikey> the-erm i share your lothing of (default) sudo
<the-erm> I like adept alot.
<intelikey> i also concure with the 'customize to stand' attatude :)
<intelikey> actually the default *buntu sickens me.
<intelikey> but hey, it's linux.   if you don't like it change it.
<intelikey> so i change it.
<Tm_T> intelikey: no, I meant no-gamer is better than no-speller
* Tm_T is not slow
<the-erm> intelikey: how did you get around the ... forwarding of X variables when you su?  Or did you without using su -p
<flaccid> i need a bot for my channel to provide help like !help in here
<flaccid> what can i use?
<the-erm> because that jacks with $HOME and $USER
<flaccid> for an ubuntu server
<intelikey> the-erm i'm a console kinda guy.      but you use        su -
<user_> booyakasha
<the-erm> so you don't run any X environment ?
<intelikey> about 1% of the time  i run X   some online things.   most i do from console.
<the-erm> I'm too lazy.  I run x so I can copy and paste.
<intelikey> the-erm you can watch vidios graphicly web browse copy and paste all from console
<the-erm> What program do you use to watch videos?
<intelikey> vlc
<intelikey> vlc-plugin-svgalib - SVGAlib video output plugin for VLC
<intelikey> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<intelikey> !links2
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK), Opera (Qt), Konqueror (KDE/Qt), Links (terminal-based). HTTP servers: apache2
<intelikey> !info links2
<ubotu> links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre20-2 (dapper), package size 1969 kB, installed size 3184 kB
<fdoving> the-erm: i prefer codeine.
<the-erm> I remember running a computer without X
<the-erm> well no gui.
<intelikey> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<intelikey> <ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is
<intelikey>           optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB,
<intelikey>           installed size 496 kB
<Healot> oh, gpm was great with mc
<intelikey> example of gpm in use ^
<intelikey> Used/Free: 14/235
<intelikey> ram ^
<intelikey> no swap.
<intelikey> daz' rite'  i'm running linux in less than 16m of ram
<Healot> mc is quite handy when doing file management, without X
<intelikey> Healot yes that.
<intelikey> true dat
<Healot> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<aliasfred> hehe clear my usual desktop is 250mbyte min :)
<Healot> it's in hehe
<Lacerta> can i control which applications can be accessed through katapult?
<aliasfred> my text editor is 80mbyte of ram min :)
<intelikey> mc is just plain handy.   set up the extentions file correctly and it rivals konqueror
<aliasfred> and each terminal is 9mbyte :)
<Healot> i still use mc sometimes...
<the-erm> intelikey: you're going to need to explain to me.  Vlc is an ascii video player?  Or is there something I'm missing.
<intelikey> each console is less than 1m  and mc -e  is 1m
<intelikey> the-erm the plugin i listed.  that uses console frame buffering
<intelikey> vlc-plugin-svgalib - SVGAlib video output plugin for VLC
<the-erm> right.
<the-erm> so how do you tell vlc to use that plugin?
<intelikey> man vlc
<the-erm> guess I should read the man
<the-erm> ya
<the-erm> ok
<intelikey> i'd answer but i'd have to do the same or cat a script   i scripted that long ago
<intelikey> long ago in computer time that is.
<jontydog> morning all how do I find out what processes are running on my pc with Kubuntu?
<intelikey> ps/top/xtop/ksysguard   take your pick
<jontydog> cheers
<intelikey> jontydog or you could go comando and just scan /proc
<guy> hi, why are some programs in the Add/Remove Programs are disabled?
<intelikey> but that's not for the novice.
<intelikey> guy repos not enabled ?
<jontydog> I have been locked out of adept it says its already running so I can't add a program
<guy> so how can it sees them?
<intelikey> jontydog automatic update running ?
<jontydog> there is nothing near the clock to say its running
<intelikey> guy less /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> !repos > guy
<guy> thanks, I read.
<fdoving> Lacerta: yes, through the catalogs in katapult config. it looks for .desktop files.
<alex_yo> thanks aliasfred! now i can download w32codecs and it work without problems
<fdoving> Lacerta: alt+space, ctrl+c, configure katapult -> catalogs
<Lacerta> fdoving: thx
<gan|y|med> hi
<guy> weird question, where is the task manager in kubuntu?
<intelikey> the who ?
<guy> top gui?
<intelikey> xtop ksysguard
<gan|y|med> system --> system guard (or sth like this)
<guy> oh
<gan|y|med> can anybody print from openoffice? it used to work with dapper, after an upgrade it didn't anymore. any other printing works
<intelikey> guy not system tray you want is it ?
<intelikey> so anyone here ever make a meta .deb ?
<guy> no.. heh
<gan|y|med> guy: what about pressing <ctrl> + <esc>
<guy> :o
<guy> nice to know:)
<fdoving> intelikey: yes. i have.
<intelikey> fdoving what all is involved  or where do i need to look for info ?
<guy> intelikey: ok, I've added the repository, I can see the packages in Adept, but it's still disabled in Add/Remove
<guy> nm:)
<intelikey> guy ?
<intelikey> ok
<guy> it's ok.. thanks
<gan|y|med> ciao
<intelikey> fdoving can you point me at a good howto ?
<taavi> hi
<taavi> i have a problem with avi files, they dont play, i've installed all the codecs recommended, still i only hear sound
<crossfire> what media player are u using?
<taavi> i've tried several
<taavi> xine,vlc,totem etc
<DHGE> taavi: what does "uname -r" tell you?
<taavi> dhge: nothing
<crossfire> have you tried this avi on other pcs?
<DHGE> then you have no kernel ... strange  wrong channel?
<taavi> there are many avi files
<crossfire> tavvi uname -r should come up with some numbers
<taavi> and they work, i know that, have tried elsewhere too
<taavi> ok, i try
<crossfire> if not it means it cant recongise your kernal
<taavi> it has numbers
<taavi> do i paste?
<crossfire> okay cool
<crossfire> yes please
<DHGE> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<taavi> 2.6.15-26-686
<crossfire> that seems fine
<taavi> any idea what the problem is?
<crossfire> hmm
<crossfire> thinking
<crossfire> sure its not a crossformated avi
<taavi> no, i've tried many avis
<crossfire> hm
<crossfire> did u download these avis?
<DHGE> taavi: U read the content of the first URL I gave you?
<taavi> all the players do the same thing, black screen and sound
<taavi> the avis work, i've played them in windows
<taavi> dhge: sorry, which one..
<crossfire> yea but linux has format disagreements with linux
<intelikey> info !fxce4
<DHGE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> !info fxce4
<ubotu> Package fxce4 does not exist in dapper
<crossfire> as many formants are restricted
<intelikey> hmmm
<taavi> yes, i've installed these
<taavi> maybe i reinstall....?
<crossfire> yea try that
<taavi> ok
<crossfire> did u compile the file yourself or use package manger?
<intelikey> last time i checked vlc plays avi  out of the box.
<Tm_T> ubotu: !info xfce4 > intelikey
<ubotu> xfce4: Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<taavi> package manager
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> whops
* Tm_T hides
<intelikey> :)
<crossfire> hmm have u tried comiling it yoursefl?
<taavi> mm...i dont know how..
<crossfire> as my package manger seems to not run install all the time and i find it better to compile them myself
<guy> yesterday someone helped me with my soundcard, I had two devices. he gave me a command to make one the default device
<guy> what was that?
<taavi> not too familiar with the command line
<guy> I forgot to write it down
<crossfire> yea i forgot that command already lol sleeping really wen i did it
<intelikey> guy look in your .bash_history file.
<taavi> :D
<guy> asoundconf set-default-card Live
<guy> ;)
<guy> thanks.
<taavi> crossfire: how do you complete them manually?
<intelikey> np
<crossfire> konsole
<crossfire> or terminal
<crossfire> cd
<taavi> yes..
<crossfire> directory
<intelikey> teach a guy to fish....
<crossfire> make
<crossfire> make install
<crossfire> if lucky
<taavi> mm
<intelikey> tab
<taavi> dont follow...
<crossfire> not always works tho
<taavi> emm..tell me again :P
<crossfire> lol
<intelikey> taavi you looking for the tab key ?
<taavi> no, problems with avis
<crossfire> load ur directory of where you media player is eg etc/xine whatever
<crossfire> cant remeber were exctally
<taavi> ok
<intelikey> probably not /etc
<DHGE> he should not compile them for a working 2.6.15-26-686 - everything should be there
<DHGE> get some older w32codec
<taavi> mm...how..?
<intelikey> that's system configs
<crossfire> yea should be okay on the new kernal but u still get holes in it
<sean> Is there a way to make java applications run better/quicker?
<crossfire> not sure never tried
<DHGE> from http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ work for me even on amd64
<crossfire> im using a dapper i386 on a amd 64 chip no problems at all
<crossfire> never do use the 64 version
<DHGE> sean: http://www.google.com/search?q=compile+java
<intelikey> holy dog turds batman i can't use kde anymore, unless i reinstall the system or find a way to extract .deb's from the live cd....
<DHGE> crossfire: I do and play evil avis :-)
<crossfire> lol
<crossfire> i play avis on i386
<crossfire> nicely
<crossfire> only problem i had was the gdm interface load up failed once
<taavi> lucky you :P
<crossfire> hehe not everything works 100%
<taavi> yeah, but i want to see those animes..
<crossfire> lol anime fan then
<ubuntu> i have a partition problem - i have resized the filesystem on a partition to be 65 GB, the partition itself is 80 GB though. now i wanted to resize the partiton with parted (i've booted from a livecd), but i'm getting the following error: "Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition." -- any other program i could try to resize?
<Healot> ubuntu, how many partitions on that disk?
<crossfire> try partition magic to make the partion and resolve them then retry
<ubuntu> Healot: parted shows 2, numbered 1 and 3
<ubuntu> Healot: its a standard mac os x install
<ubuntu> i tried parted, it resized the filesystem, but refuses to change the partition
<mark___> hi, does anybody know if xgl causes problems with the nvidia tv-out?
<crossfire> use partition magic if you download it
<crossfire> and restart ur pc and resize them before they boot
<Healot> it's a mac :)
<Healot> hoho
<crossfire> lol i forgot
<crossfire> thinking of other distros
<Healot> ubuntu: could you list the device names of the disk partitions?
<gan|y|med> hello again
<Healot> sudo fdisk -l
<taavi> how do i move multiple files in terminal?
<gan|y|med> where is the speedstep entry in /proc?
<intelikey> mac hoho's are uncommon as hen's teeth   and as hard to get a handle on as snake hips.  but as unattractive as chicken lips.
<ubuntu> Healot: /dev/hda is the disk, /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda3 should be the partitions
<intelikey> 'well aint that as fine as frog hair split four ways'
<Healot> ubuntu, can you use fdisk, familiar with it?
<ubuntu> Healot: well actually /proc/partitions lists 4 already, which would explain a few things, however, i'm only seeing two in parted. must be something with the mac disklabel
<intelikey> taavi vm list of files to  destination/
<Leafw> can anyone explain how is the adept tag filter by drag'n'drop supposed to work? Can't drag anything in it from the smart/simple/all tag trees.
<taavi> thanks
<ubuntu> Healot: yeah, of course. i know i could resize with fdisk, but it's a bit error prone, so i'd like to know what's going on first, before doing anything
<gan|y|med> where can i see my actual cpu speed in /porc?
<gan|y|med> proc
<ubuntu> gan|y|med: /proc/cpuinfo maybe?
<intelikey> taavi generally something like mv /location/*.txt /new/location/
<intelikey> taavi wild cards are cool wild cards are fun.
<DHGE> taavi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 320 x 240, ~15 fps, video: Indeo 5.0, audio: uncompressed PCM (mono, 11025 Hz) works NOT for me
<gan|y|med> thx
<DHGE> RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 656 x 480, 29.97 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 44100 Hz) works
<DHGE> both are avis ...
<taavi> mm
<taavi> ok
<gan|y|med> there must be some entry showing the speedstep info (T-state). do you know where it is?
<DHGE> Indeo5: only sound (awful) - no video
<hansx> hi
<intelikey> taavi also one can   find /base/dir -type f -name <wild cards> -exec mv {} /destination/ \;
<taavi> interlikey: mm whats that?
<intelikey> that would move recursively found matches     more complex but useful.
<taavi> dhge: but no avi works for me, and the do work on windows, which is most distressing
<intelikey> man find for more on that
<DHGE> taavi: I know - have the same "problem"
<schnepfi> hallo, habe ein problem mit meiner externen soundkarte, wer kann mir helfen?
<intelikey> find is good find is fine
<taavi> interlikey: :P
<taavi> interlikey: waht are wild cards?
<schnepfi> ???
<intelikey> taavi and yes i am lagging about half a minute....     wild cards = ? * .
<schnepfi> wer sprichtn hier deutsch bitte
<hansx> ich :D
<schnepfi> hansx: kannst du mir mal helfen
<intelikey> ? matches any single char    * matches everything    . matches ......  i forgot.....
<schnepfi> ?
<hansx> kenn mich nicht so gut aus, aber was hast fr ein problem?
<schnepfi> ich bekomm mein 5.1 system ber meine externe soundkarte nich zum laufen
<hansx> puh kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, hab auch soundprobleme
<Tm_T> kids, please use english
<Tm_T> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<schnepfi> okok
<intelikey> taavi man bash       if you like the cli.  man bash is a must.
<schnepfi> can somebody help me, i have got a problem with my external soundcard
<gan|y|med> is there any way that linux (whatsoever) decreases the lifetime of a laptop battery (this is a SERIOUS question)?
<schnepfi>  can somebody help me, i have got a problem with my external soundcard
<schnepfi> ??
<Tm_T> schnepfi: sorry, I don't know much about external soundcards
<schnepfi> ok
<Tm_T> what I do know, is that repeating doesn't help you'r issue
<schnepfi> ^^
<Tm_T> s/you\'r/your/
<Tm_T> schnepfi: just have some patience, try to look around from wiki, forums etc
<intelikey> gan|y|med it is possable.   it is also possable that linux (whatsoever) increase the life of a battrey      the way you set it up can make all the differance in the world.
<schnepfi> i do have dude, but i have tried most of the advices which are mentioned in the wiki forums
<intelikey> schnepfi you can alos ask in #ubuntu    more folks in there.
<schnepfi> thx
<gan|y|med> intelikey: so how to set it up. i just had to buy a ne one!
<intelikey> also ##linux is an unofficial linux support channel, which i often find more helpful than the official ones.
<Swatgoss_fr> hi guys ?
<intelikey> gan|y|med ask specific questions about your hardware, and read the docs on what it can and can't do.   personally i don't know much about laptops.  i do know that linux is very; no extreemly, flexable and powerful.
<Swatgoss_fr> someone can give me the french channel (if it exist) ?
<gan|y|med> well, tell this to the guy from samsung when you ask for a battery for free :)
<intelikey> thus far i have never asked linux to do anything that it couldn't do.   and i have tried some really wierd stuff.   like making a filesystem on half a disk and a partition on the other half....  just one example.
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Swatgoss_fr> thx/merci
<rgouveia> I'm trying to install amarok 1.4 on 6.06.1 following the instructions on kubuntu.org, but it I can't install because of dependencies on libs. Any ideas?
<gan|y|med> ok, anybody here running unbuntu on a samsung x20?
<Swatgoss_fr> running on Fujitsu D7850 ...
<DHGE> rgouveia: install the dependencies - if you follow the intructions you get them automagically
<DHGE> if not -what are the error messages?
<intelikey> eeeek   /who not a good command for large chanels.
<DHGE> gan|y|med: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/samsung.html
<gan|y|med> thx
<Swatgoss_fr> (probably stupid) how can i make an "updated" install CD for Kubuntu ?
<Swatgoss_fr> updated with all new packets
<rgouveia> DHGE: no luck ... check the error here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/m1Jo6O23.html
<niels> hello everybdoy, someone experiencewith amarok and codecs?
<rgouveia> DHGE: this is what I followed: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<Swatgoss_fr> bad experience accepted ?
<niels> jes
<DHGE> rgouveia: apt-get -f install
<niels> the problem is it doesn't play my .mp3 songs etc... but it plays my .ogg files ...:
<niels> :(
<Swatgoss_fr> got the same problem
<DHGE> you might need an updated KDE
<niels> and how do you do that?
<DHGE> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Swatgoss_fr> some videos run, but without sound, or without sound/video and it plays 30x real time ...
<rgouveia> DHGE: still the same errors :-|
<harmental> is there a way to hide xmms as amarok does?
<DHGE> rgouveia: only thing to say - it works for me and from your paste: you are doing the right things ... no clue here
<rgouveia> DHGE: right ... thx anyways
<DHGE> harmental: ctrl-w (no REAL hiding) - put it on another destop
<harmental> DHGE: thanks...but thats not what im looking for....i guess ill stick with amaroK just to keep my desktop clean...
<niels> can somebody send me their sources.list file cos i think there is a fault in it
<ganymed> somebody told me about the samsung site one moment ago. could you do this again?
<lwizardl> hi
<ganymed> please
<Swatgoss_fr> gan|y|med: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/samsung.html i think its this page ?
<ganymed> thx
<DHGE> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Leafw> are there any cleanup scripts that must be run from time to time to flush tmp resources?
<lwizardl> I have a pc running lts 6.06 lts and using kdm/kde for gui and now it's stuck in a login loop after amarok crashed, anyone know how to fix ?
<Leafw> my root partition is unexpectedly full
<DHGE> Leafw: apt-get autoclean   read man apt-get
<Leafw> DHGE: I know about apt-get clean
<DHGE> lwizardl: log in as root on console - check the logs in /var/log
<Leafw> DHGE: I'm asking about others, perhaps core files, or who knows
<tapas> hi
<tapas> i wonder: is the libpam shipped with kubuntu 6.06 rtlimits aware?
<DHGE> Leafw: nothing else to do manually, logrotate can be tweaked but not worth the bother IMO
<Leafw> ok
<Leafw> then, is there any ballast that can be thrown away, such as rare fonts, example images, documentation ... ?
<DHGE> Leafw: switch the view in konqueror (there is a nice graphical one that shows the spacehogs)
<Leafw> true
<Leafw> thanks
<nagyv> Hello! I would like to set up a static mount point for my scsi removable devices. I am playing with udev for a while, but can not figure out how to do it. The device has two partitions, both are labeled. (David, Goliat)
<DHGE> nagyv: I would not do that: mkdir mp in /media  and edit /etc/fstab    udev does all that fine for me ...
<usuario> Hi to all
<couquinoux> bonjour la France!
<Swatgoss_fr> viens sur #kubuntu-fr
<yamal> nagyv: you may be able to achieve that using hal (see /usr/share/hal/fdi/) to mount your drive based on the partition label
<nagyv> DHGE: it doen't work for me. It mounts the partition under sdb1, althoug it works fine with $muont.
<nagyv> yamal: I don't really see what could I do with this :(
<yamal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<yamal> nagyv: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20440
<yamal> nagyv: this is from another install that uses /mnt as a prefix for the mountpoint by default... but you get the idea
<gebruiker> how do I know if I have :  Pentium-II/Celeron(pre-Coppermine) or Pentium-III/Celeron(Coppermine)/Pentium-III Xeon? From proc/cpuinfo shows  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz but no info regarding  Coppermine, I know it's celeron...
<nagyv> yamal: and where should I add "this"
<tsdgeos> gebruiker: that sounds like a Celeron based on P4 core, that is post-Coppermine
<tsdgeos> but not sure as it's much time i'm not uptodate on hardware
<Swatgoss_fr> yep 2.13GHz, no PIII reached this freq !
<Swatgoss_fr> or with a vapo ...
<yamal> nagyv: as an fdi file somewhere under this /usr/share/hal/fdi/? stuff...
<yamal> nagyv: haven't used it on ubuntu so far, so the rest is up to you to figure out :)
<nagyv> yamal: is there any man page or howto that you could point me to?
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to install the packet sun-java5-plugin but get errors while unpacking the deb (with aptitude). What could I check now?
<yamal> nagyv: nothing specific but in general hal docs, any command starting with "hal-"
<ubuntu> I am not really ubuntu, I logged in via the Dapper live-cd
<vlt> [installing java]  I found it: dkpg-reconfigure debconf and choose Dialog. Nessecary to present Sun's java licence ...
<yamal> nagyv: but there must be some howto's out there, just search
<gebruiker> how do I know if I have :  Pentium-II/Celeron(pre-Coppermine) or Pentium-III/Celeron(Coppermine)/Pentium-III Xeon? From proc/cpuinfo shows  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz but no info regarding  Coppermine, I know it's celeron...
<Swatgoss_fr> gebruiker > its a P4 based ...
<Swatgoss_fr> no "stock" PIII reached this frequency
<nagyv> yamal: thx, I do :)
<ubuntu> Does the 5.04 PowerPC version of Ubuntu install disk also give the options of installing Open Source software like the Windows version does?
<ubuntu> I want to let a friend have my copy.
<Swatgoss_fr> where is libxine-extracodec ? which depot ?
<Healot> multiverse section, repos dapper
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Swatgoss_fr> i decommented all depos in my sources.list ... (not sources dep)
<Swatgoss_fr> !info swatgoss_fr
<ubotu> Package swatgossfr does not exist in dapper
<Swatgoss_fr> lol
<Swatgoss_fr> dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse, i think it won t work with this one ?
<asimon> Swatgoss_fr: No, you need a similar line but with dapper instead of dapper-backports
<Jucato> Swatgoss_fr: you have to add the word "multiverse" to the line that has "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
<Swatgoss_fr> i just made them
<Swatgoss_fr> i changed universe with multiverse
<Swatgoss_fr> will work ?
<Jucato> Swatgoss_fr: no need to change universe to multiverse. just add multiverse so that it will look like "universe multiverse"
<Swatgoss_fr> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<Jucato> Swatgoss_fr: make it "deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse"
<Swatgoss_fr> ok
<Healot> without the quotes, and I suggest you put all the sections in on line
<Healot> pretty easy to do
<Jucato> err.. sorry about that... forgot to mention "without the quotes"
<yamal> anybody know a ddccontrol package for ubuntu?
<narvik86> yamal: what is ddc?
<yamal> it's for controlling lcd monitors without osd/buttons
<Swatgoss_fr> is there some user of Right mark clock control tool ?
<Swatgoss_fr> i mean the one for mobile CPUs
<narvik86> yamal: i have crt so dont know
<Swatgoss_fr> (under windows)
<asimon> yamal: xresprobe contains ddcprobe, I am not sure if that's what you are looking for
<yamal> asimon: what i'm looking for is a package of the program found at http://ddccontrol.sourceforge.net/
<Jucato> oh cool! asimon's here. :-D
<asimon> yamal: Google came up with a ubuntu package here:  http://download.ubuntu.pl/ddccontrol/
<asimon> Jucato: Hi :)
<yamal> asimon: your google skills are beyond mine :)
<SocketCreep> Does anyone know if the 5.04 PowerPC version of Ubuntu install disk also give the options of installing Open Source software like the Windows version does?
<Swatgoss_fr> SocketCreep: why cant u install open source soft on linux ?
<intelikey> i'm looking for good non-kde non-gnome specific  apps ?    any sujestions ?
<intelikey> Swatgoss_fr linux is opensource
<matthias> test
<matthias> exit
<Jucato> intelikey: what kind of app?
<Healot> gnu/linux is open "sauce" :)
<asimon> sauce is good.
<Swatgoss_fr> intelikey :p
<Healot> sauce as in sauce pan, flying saucer
<Swatgoss_fr> intelikey i know ... its an questionning answer for SocketCreep
<asimon> Healot: oops
<Healot> asimon, just making it sa\ounds like "free as in free speech" hehe
<intelikey> Jucato all kinds.   editing audio file management you name it.  if you have used it and like it.  i'd like to hear about it.
<intelikey> Swatgoss_fr yes retorical.
<intelikey> Swatgoss_fr i stand under you.
<catholikos> hi all
<SocketCreep> I have a friend who has a powerpc. He cannot open ms docs without paying for the software. I want to know if the powerpc 5.04 disk gives the option to install a power pc Open Office
<catholikos> i want to copy from cd to desktop
<catholikos> but cd owns root
<catholikos> ???
<Healot> open office can do MS Office files
<Swatgoss_fr> i think too
<Healot> and it's free and comes with ubuntu
<Swatgoss_fr> OOo can open large kind of docs
<Healot> especially MS Office documents
<Healot> popular free replacement
<Jucato> I think he's asking if the 5.04 installer contains the Windows installers for OO.o and other stuff
<SocketCreep> Healot, yes, but does the powerpc version let Open Office install to OSX
<Jucato> err.. sorry
<Healot> not to OSX, to ubuntu it self?
<SocketCreep> no, to osx
<Healot> no, different binaries
<Swatgoss_fr> u mean with the installer on CD
<SocketCreep> my friend has a powerpc. I have the power pc unbuntu
<Healot> SocketCreep, OO has binaries for Mac OS X though
<Healot> iirc....
<Jucato> I think it would be best if you just gave your friend a copy of the OpenOffice.org installer for PPC, if he/she couldn't download it himself/herself
<SocketCreep> I will give him the powerpc disks.
<Healot> http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/ooo-osx_downloads.html >> OO for OS X (X Windows), SocketCreep
<SocketCreep> OK, thanks everyone.
<hume_> hi....how can I make konqueror show images as a gallery? on some machines this is an option beside viewing as icons and list, but not on this laptop?
<asimon> hume_: I think you need to install konq-plugins for the gallery plugin
<intelikey> i don't know if this is going to crash at some later point.   hehhe but i have made a symlink  ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/perl    :)   perl monkeys pissed me off, and i won't have perl anything.     at least until i get over it.... in a year or two.
<Jucato> or just preview the image then use the buttons on the toolbars to move to the next/previous images?
<hume_> Jucato, preview, how?
<asimon> intelikey: Some debian scripts use perl.
<intelikey> asimon not on this system.
<intelikey> :)
<asimon> intelikey: hehe
<Jucato> hume_: try right-clicking on the image and select Preview in ...
<torz> question regarding linux sort, I see in the manual that by doing "sort -m file1 file2 > output" it can merge two sets of sorted files. I'd really like to use this program but my files contain triples and are sorted by the first token. How can I tell sort to merge based on those values?
<hume_> Jucato, ok, got that one
<Jucato> hume_: is that what you were looking for?
<intelikey> still looking for non-kde/gnome specific apps that i might like     anyone have favorites they would like to mention ?
<Jucato> hm.... intelikey, could you narrow the question down? :-D
<intelikey> like xterm aterm eterm   gentoo <other filemanagers>   xedit abiword     you name it.
<intelikey> just as long as it doesn't depend on gnome or kde
<Jucato> errr.. abiword is GTK+ based
<Jucato> it's part of GNOME Office iirc
<intelikey> you get the idea.    and gtk != kde
<intelikey> gnome ^
<Jucato> yeah but GNOME (and Xfce) uses GTK, so GNOME and GTK apps basically use the same libraries...
<sorush20> anyone here familiar with using checkinstall , if so why is it that it will not detect the /doc folder of my installation ?
<Jucato> oh well... some non-kde/non-GNOME (but GTK) apps I know: Xara LX, Inkscape, Audacity, XMMS
<asimon> hume_: An other nice way for browsing picture is gwenview, it's an image viewer/browser and installed by default.
<intelikey> Jucato i'm not against using gtk or qt  just don't want the standard kde/gnome apps.      see ?
<hume_> asimon, got the konq-plugins installed, but no gallery function in konqueror
<asimon> I define an Gnome application as an application which links against a library containing 'gnome' in it's name ;-)
<Jucato> intelikey: yep. Just be aware that not everything in Ubuntu is actually the standard GNOME apps. For example, the standard GNOME web browser is actually Epiphany, not Firefox
<Jucato> asimon: there are no gnome libs, iirc. there are g* libs, though
<Jucato> :-D
<intelikey> put another way.    anything good   that    apt-get install kde/gnome  wont get.
<intelikey> libgnomecups1.0-1 libgnomeprint2.2-0 libgnomeprint2.2-data libgnomeprintui2.2-0 libgnomeprintui2.2-common <--- abiword depends on....
<Jucato> oh yeah... i stand corrected
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> there are GNOME libs
<Jucato> (but I didn't give Abiword as an example, did I?)
<intelikey> <Jucato> errr.. abiword is GTK+ based
<asimon> hume_: Well there is View->View Mode->Image View. That wasn't what you meant?
<intelikey> <Jucato> it's part of GNOME Office iirc
<intelikey> Jucato no   i did.
<intelikey> at any rate got any favorites ?
<intelikey> paul is one.
<Jucato> err.... I was actually saying that Abiword doesn't fall under the category you were looking for (non-GNOME, non-KDE).. anyway, moving on...
<intelikey> gentoo is another.
<intelikey> Jucato yes i got that.
<Jucato> hmm..
<Jucato> let me see. Xara LX uses wxWidgets, I think, so that's one
<hume_> asimon, yeah, just that there is no "Image view" in view mode
<Jucato> I'm not entirely sure what VLC uses
<tk> considering VLC works on windows as well, I doubt its KDE or Gnome specific...
<Jucato> XMMS and Audacity use GTK 1, last I remember, so you could probably scratch them out
<tk> just a wild guess
<Jack1> hi kde annoys me when closing a session it reopens the apps next time exactly as they where even though they are in autostart folder..so they are often twice then..eg kontact
<djclue917_> Jucato: VLC has a wxWidgets front-end...
<Jucato> Jack1: System Settings > KDE Components > Session Manager > start from an empty session
<intelikey> i like vlc
<Jucato> djclue917_: thanks
<asimon> hume_: You have installed konq-plugins? Start another konquerer, it should then be there.
<Jucato> intelikey: not necessarily true. Inkscape, the GIMP, and GAIM are GTK based, but they can also be installed in Windows.
<Swatgoss_fr> Kubuntu use CUPS, right N
<Swatgoss_fr> ?
<asimon> Swatgoss_fr: yes
<Jack1> Jucato: well but i actually want that as it is..just that kde knows :dont reopen if already in autostart..any fix for that?
<Swatgoss_fr> not LPr or gcc ?
<intelikey> Jucato did you misaddress that ?
<intelikey> Jucato all i said about vlc is that i like it.
<Jucato> intelikey: I think I did. sorry about that. it was for tk :-D
<intelikey> Swatgoss_fr default *buntu uses cups
<Swatgoss_fr> ok thx
<Jucato> Jack1: If you put something in the Autostart folder, but didn't close that app before you logged out/restarted/shut down, it will really open twice (the saved session + a new session). So you either turn off session saving or you keep session saving but remove those apps from the Autostart folder
<intelikey> Swatgoss_fr and  cupsys  more specifically     i think that's a cups+cupsd package with ubuntu configs   but i haven't really checked.
<intelikey> lpr is good.
<intelikey> lpr + printop   maybe ???
<Swatgoss_fr> intelikey: its just because some1 asked me if he need CUPS, LPr or gcc driver for hes printer
<intelikey> heres one.   mozilla-mailnews
<intelikey> Swatgoss_fr wi
<Shan_> how do I update my ati drivers?
<ibert_> hi! I'm looking for a tool/way to manage NFS mounts on Laptop. Is autofs state od the art, or are there more resent approaches?
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shan_> ta
<intelikey> not sure that will help you any.  but i don't have ati
<intelikey> installing a list of apps now.  back addrwhile
<vlt> Hi. I just installed java5-plugin. I tworks in firefox but not in Konqueror (I set the path to /usr/bin/java). What else do I have to do to get java working with Konqueror?
<jordan_88> hi
<Jucato> vlt: go to Konqueror > Settings menu > Configure Konqueror > Plugins options
<Jucato> err.. scratch that
<Jucato> sorry, thinking of flash...
<jordan_88> can I remobe konqueror and install tunder ?
<jordan_88> *remove
<jordan_88> in KDE ofcourse
<Jucato> jordan_88: you can install thunar and just leave Konqueror. But I'm not sure how to set Thunar as the default file manager
<jordan_88> Jucato  I want"s default it :/
<Jucato> Btw, Thunar has no Trash management for now, so things you delete will be permanently deleted
<gebruiker> I'm compiling a costum kernel, what do i need to enable to keep that nice booting loading screen on kubuntu?
<Jucato> and you're going to miss out on a lot of KDE features.
<vlt> Jucato: That way I activated the flashplugin-nonfree package ... But how to activate java?
<jordan_88> how to remove enemy territory (all config ) ?
<orasis1> Is "apt-get", like a console version of Synaptic?
<vlt> I cannot use http://map24.com with Konqueror. Can anyone confirm that?
<Swatgoss_fr> page start loading
<Swatgoss_fr> and load :p
<Swatgoss_fr> it work on my konqueror
<Jucato> vlt: I'm not really sure. when I installed java, it was immediately recognized and activated in Konqueror. are you sure you have enabled Java globally?
<Jack1> Jucato: HEY when i do what u say and then use in advanced exclude from behaviour: it works
<vlt> Jucato: Yes.
<Jack1> Jucato:
<Jack1> i wouldnt have thought that that was refering to that but ok
<orasis1> Oh yeah, is there any good audio editors in Linux, comparable to Sound Forge, or the former "cool edit" which is now Adobe audition? :)
<jordan_88> how to remove enemy territory (all config ) ?
<Swatgoss_fr> enemy teritory is on linux ?
<Jucato> vlt: working here, too. except I have my own Java problem so applet problem so...
<Swatgoss_fr> wow i'm retarded ...
<jordan_88> Swatgoss_fr ofcourse
<Swatgoss_fr> some links ???
<Swatgoss_fr> wanna try !
<vlt> Jucato: http://map24.com is working with your Konqueror and sun-java5-plugin from multiverse? How did you do that?
<jordan_88> i have problem becouse I'm useing windows config and etpro configurate but the don't wokr on linux :/
<nick_> hello, do someone know, i've there is a program for linux to make flash files?
<jontydog> hi all its me again pestering
<osh_> nick_: yes there is. hang on. I'll search my brain for a bit.
<jontydog> having a problem with adept when I open it I get this error message
<nick_> ok osh!! thanks
<jontydog> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Jucato> jontydog: try typing this in Konsole: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<nick_> maybe your konsole is still running
<jontydog> as root or user?
<Jucato> jontydog: just open Konsole normally, and type in that command
<Jucato> without the quotes
<jordan_88> what's comend remove protect folder
<Jucato> vlt: maybe you need to set the default java version? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<jontydog> ahh can it happen thru an aborted install jucato?
<Jucato> jontydog: yeah it usually does. what were you trying to isntall btw?
<jontydog> vmware
<jontydog> when I typed that command in it mentioned vmware
<Jucato> jontydog: install vmware-player on the command line. It won't work in Adept
<Jucato> jontydog: but anyway, it's probably continuing the installation?
<jontydog> seems to have finished now
<jontydog> but I also get this error message
<jontydog> Failed to open device
<jontydog> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<nick_> -osh-: have you find the name?? i've looked on the www but i haven't find anything
<jontydog> I get that regularly
<Jucato> jontydog: you get that regularly when?
<jontydog> different times jucato
<jontydog> but only in Konsole
<Jucato> jontydog: but the app still launches?
<jontydog> yes
<Jucato> well, then there's no problem. I heard that those "error" messages are normal
<vlt> Jucato: Ok, I set update-java-alt... to sun, restarted Konqueror but it still doesn't work. Any idea?
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> running out of ideas...
<vlt> Jucato: Will try setting java path from /usr/bin/java back to java ...
<jontydog> cheers jucato problem solved
<jontydog> I need to get a book on linux
<Jucato> jontydog: ehehe! no problem, but that particular problem of yours isn't a general Linux problem. more of an Adept issue
<vlt> Jucato: No, didn't work either ...
<jontydog> :)
<osh_> nick_: Sorry, can't find it. Very annoying since I saw it just a few months ago. Someone did a demo where they created a flash-film on how to do various tasks in linux. Very slick. Can't find it now though.
<nick_> it's nothing
<vlt> DOes anyone know what to do to enable java in konqueror? I already did: `sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin`, `sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun`, restart Konqueror. What did I miss (it's working in firefox)?
<gnomefreak> vlt: you have to add the path in the prefferences
<gnomefreak> vlt: go into the prefferences and i will show you
<vlt> gnomefreak: Is it /usr/bin/java?
<gnomefreak> hold on its longer than that ill give it to you in a sec
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.07/jre/lib/i386
<gnomefreak> vlt: thats the path
<jontydog> what do I need to type in kommand to install vmware jucato?
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<jontydog> cheers m8
<vlt> gnomefreak: "No such file o directory." But there's /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/lib/i386/. I replaced it, restarted Konqueror and ... it still doesn't work.
<gnomefreak> vlt: oh your java isnt up to date
<gnomefreak> vlt: did you choose that java in update-alternatives?
<Jucato> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jucato> or is it java_vm???
<gnomefreak> you have it right
<vlt> gnomefreak: -l shows me "java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun"
<osh_> nick_: Have a look at this: http://www.camstudio.org/
<gnomefreak> vlt: type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<osh_> nick_: Might be what you're looking for. I think it's the one I was thinking about.
<vlt> gnomefreak: Ok, chose "3" for sun's java ...
<gnomefreak> yes
<sorush20> is anyone here using kmymoney?
<hume_> is there a way to automatically run a shellscript on log in? I'd need to autmount sshfs
<gnomefreak> when thats done open konq. go to configure konq. than go to java/java script add the path to the last line/space but erase whats in there first
<Teena> Hallo :)
<Teena> may i ask you something? :)
<Jucato> ??
<Teena> :)
<Teena> How to setup PPPoE under kubuntu? :)
<Jucato> Teena: open up Konsole, then type in "sudo pppoeconf" (without the quotes)
<vlt> gnomefreak: OK, I set java path in konq's settings to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java". That was the last line of update-java...'s output. Still doesn't work.
<yamal> hume_: check out pam_mount (config in /etc/security)
<jordan_88> how to serch files in consol ?
<hume_> yamal, how do you mean, check out?
<vlt> jordan_88: man find
<yamal> hume_: as in, see if it fits your needs
<vlt> jordan_88: man grep (if you want to look inside the files)
<Jucato> jordan_88: or "locate <filename". you can also use it in Konqueror: locate:/<filename>
<vlt> gnomefreak: Java still doesn't work in konqueror, firefox is fine.
<gnomefreak> vlt: that isnt the right path
<vlt> gnomefreak: Why could my java be not up to date?
<jordan_88> how to restart KDE useing consol ?
<vlt> gnomefreak: I'll try the first one ...
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/lib/i386
<Swatgoss_fr> jordan_88: restart ? gui ? or all system ?
<gnomefreak> vlt: if you have .06 this path is what you want to use
<Jucato> gnomefreak:  would you happen to know how I can keep Konqueror from launching Java applets in a separate, borderless window?
<Swatgoss_fr> jordan_88ur in console mode only ? and u want to start/restart KDE interface ?
<Swatgoss_fr> jordan_88: try typing "X"
<wind> how do i automatically connect to a wireless secured network when i bootup?
<wind> and whats a good ftp client?
<Jucato> jordan_88: if you want to simply restart X (which also abruptly closes KDE), just press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<gnomefreak> Jucato: not off hand but the configure konq. settings should have it (dont look for java look for opening in a new window)
<gnomefreak> i think its under web behavour
<Jucato> hmm...
<gnomefreak> vlt: are you on a 386?
<Jucato> I'll check it out.
<jordan_88> Jucato I'm useing fglrx so it's problem to corect use cltr + ALt + Backspace
<vlt> gnomefreak: k7
<gnomefreak> vlt: that would be why
<hume_> yamal, i find some info about the pam_mount and sshfs, but it does not seem to work very easily - do you have any more info or know about specific solutions?
<gebruiker> What options do I need configuring a costum kernel) enabeling the kubuntu splash boot screen?
<gnomefreak> vlt: remove the 386 from it and add k7
<gebruiker> What options do I need configuring a costum kernel) enabeling the kubuntu splash boot screen?
<Teena> Jucato thanx! :D
<archangel__> is there p2p software for linux?
<Jack1> Jucato:
<vlt> gnomefreak: s/i386/k7 in the path???
<gnomefreak> archangel__: yes limewire frostwire amule .....
<Jucato> archangel__: I think there's amule and limewire
<archangel__> cool thanks
<gnomefreak> vlt: yes take 386 out and put k7 in its place
<yamal> hume_: no, other than read through /etc/security/pam_mount.conf, it has alot of comments. I just use pam_mount for mounting encrypted home dir on login.
<Jack1> Jucato: when i want to open a port in firestarter and do add rule  i need to specify my ip.but hwat do i in case it is assigned so i get different ones evrytime i cnnect?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: nothing I do changes it... it's weird coz the applets launch normally in Firefox and in MEPIS
<vlt> gnomefreak: There is no such path in my system ...
<Jucato> Jack1: err.. I'm not familiar with firewalls...
<jontydog> grr still having probs with vmware
<Jack1> Jucato: ok thx
<archangel__> can ubuntu use RPM's?
<gnomefreak> vlt: locate java | less    than look for a path that looks like the one i gave you (the 386 should be something else but the rest of path should be same)
<vlt> gnomefreak: Sorry, that was wrong: I'm currently on 2.6.15-26-386 ...
<jontydog> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)------- Get that error msg now installing vmware
<gnomefreak> ok than use the one i gave you
<gnomefreak> Jucato: under behaveour what do you have checked
<osh_> archangel__: yes, through someting called "alien" but do try to use debs if possible.
<archangel__> ok
<archangel__> thanks
<djclue917> Jack1: what do you want to do with Firestarter?
<Jack1> open a port for amule
<Jack1> djclue917: open a port for amule
<Jucato> gnomefreak: open new tabs in background, confirm when closing windows with multiple tabs, open popups in new tabs, open as tab in existing Konqueror.
<osh_> nick_: did you test that flash-creater-thingy?
<djclue917> Jack1: inbound, outbound, or both?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it's not really launching a real "window". it's like the java applet jumps out of the window and launches by itself
<gnomefreak> Jucato: uncheck open popups in new tab
<hume_> is there a way to run a program on kde startup, similar to the gnome startup program in "Sessions"?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: than im not sure in a  few hours i will play with it but i cant atm
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I already did. It's not really launching a real "window". it's like the java applet jumps out of the window and launches by itself, when the applet is supposed to be embedded within the web page
<sorush2> hi guys ,
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ok thanks. this is really bugging me :-D
<djclue917> Jucato: I think there's nothing we could do about that.. :(
<djclue917> Jucato: about the Java applet thing
<vlt> gnomefreak: So kernel is 2.6.15-26-386, path is /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/lib/i386/ (it exists) but it's not working. Why could my java be not up to date?
<sorush2> from this paste how do I find out which drivers I should use for my graphics card?
<sorush2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sorush2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20449
<Jucato> djclue917: ehehe I wonder why... it's another thing that works fine in Konqueror on MEPIS... and in Firefox on Kubuntu
<Jack1> djclue917: forward servcice, this is inbound right?
<gnomefreak> vlt: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<osh_> hume_: have a look in $HOME/.kde/Autostart
<djclue917> Jucato: it's ok with Firefox. i don't know with Konqueror..
<djclue917> Jack1: you mean port forwarding?
<hume_> osh_, thks
<sorush2> is high defenition audio available yet on alsa?
<jordan_88> Et don't return to  resolution of deskop when Im exit
<jordan_88> ?
<Jack1> djclue917: i wanna do this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92046
<Jack1> djclue917: but i cannot specify my ip
<vlt> gnomefreak: System is updated. (K)ubuntu Dapper 6.06 ...
<djclue917> Jack1: why do you need port forwarding? is the aMule client installed in another machine that is connected to your machine?
<djclue917> Jack1: ok. I'll take a look.
<Jack1> djclue917: isnt that the normal way? sry i have never really used amule before
<osh_> Jack1: www.freenetproject.org. That and "Frost" and you've got yourself a "safe" filesharing app.
<djclue917> Jack1: I'm not familiar with aMule since I don't use it. I use Azureus and other BT clients however..
<Jack1> djclue917: i see not forwarding needed ok
<djclue917> Jack1: does aMule need an inbound port open?
<djclue917> Jack1: so that other users could connect to your PC?
<Jack1> djclue917:  apparentyl yes
<djclue917> Jack1: oh i see..
<Jack1> so what its safe to use? azureus? frost?
<djclue917> Jack1: the default behavior of Firestarter is to allow all outbound traffic. the inbound traffic is what's really being filtered.
<XVampireX> freenet is infested with stuff people shouldn't look at
<djclue917> Jack1: so you need to open an inbound port. I guess it is 4662 according to the post
<gnomefreak> vlt: .06 seems to be latest for dapper i had .07 on dapper but i had gotten it from suns site. please install sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin   than add the path to konq again.
<Jack1> djclue917: yes but how?or should i better have azureus?
<XVampireX> azureus is for bit torrent
<djclue917> Jack1: Azurues is a BitTorrent client. aMule is for eDonkey networks
<gnomefreak> ill brb while you are installing it
<djclue917> Jack1: Allow service: eDonkey | Port: 4662 | For: everyone
<djclue917> Jack1: try that setting and see if it will work..
<djclue917> don't forget to click the "Apply Policy" button. ;-)
<vlt> gnomefreak: sun-java5-plugin (and -bin and -jre) is installed.
<osh_> Jack1: frost is something on top of freenet. freenet is very safe, but it's dog slow. bittorrent is not safe but VERY fast. amule is somewhere in between. or more like kind of slow and unsafe.
<djclue917> osh_: it's not like that you know...
<Jack1> osh_: well when i dont use it i could at least close the ports its not that i have it evry day open
<vlt> gnomefreak: I did a "test your JVM" test on java.com. Error message in the applet window is (translated): "Error: executable program for java not found".
<osh_> djclue917: what's not like that? it's a generalization but it's somewhat true.
<djclue917> Jack1: you can't do away with opening ports when you use the Internet...
<djclue917> osh_: no it isn't. what made you generalize that BitTorrent networks are fast and not secure
<Jack1> djclue917: sure but i could close the amule ports at least
<djclue917> osh_: BitTorrent swarm speeds depend on the number of seeders, peers, and some other factors.
<djclue917> Jack1: well you could do that if you're really paranoid about security. ;-0
<djclue917> ;-)
<wind> how do i get kasablanca to save the ftp info?
<wind> like the host and user/pw
<Jack1> djclue917: hmm it wont work
<osh_> djclue917: what's not true about that? they are fast, no doubt about that. and all IP's are visible to anyone who connects to that swarm so it's not safe (if you download illegal stuff that is).
<Jack1> djclue917: upload works no download
<djclue917> osh_: well let's see.. How fast do you think is a BitTorrent network when: there the seeder to peer ratio is 1:1,000,000, and the tracker is down. tell me...
<osh_> Jack1: you sure you're just not in a queue somewhere? that's usually what happens when I try amule.
<Jack1> osh_: well i see the yellow arrow its possible probably i have not interesting enought stuff
<Jack1> osh_: honestly i dont know
<gebruiker> guys could any of you help me out?
<Jack1> osh_: which server should one choose? with the smallest ping time?
<djclue917> Jack1: you might want to look at Firestarter's log.
<djclue917> Jack1: or even at the kernel log to see if connections are being blocked..
<osh_> djclue917: sure, bring up some weird ass case to prove your point. fact of the matter is that it really is fast, most of the time. I was making a generalization, and in those you disregard the odd "special cases".
<osh_> Jack1: I always used the ones with the most connected peers, second choice was low ping.
<djclue917> osh_: the fact is that BitTorrent networks are REALLY dependent on the number of seeds and peers. you can't argue with that...
<alex_yo> can somebody tell me how to install a new themestyle in kde?
<osh_> djclue917: so how would you generally categorize a bittorrent swarm to freenet? fast or slow?
<djclue917> osh_: so you're asking me to generalize something that can't be generalized?
<osh_> djclue917: can't be generalized? so, if you were to distribute some large file to the world, what would you use? bittorrent or freenet?
<soulrider> djclue917: i believe bittorrent is superior to any toher network ive tried
<soulrider> at least it work a lot better than any others for me
<osh_> djclue917: generally speaking bittorrent IS faster than any other. There are exceptions, I don't deny that, but most of the time bittorrent swarms ARE fast.
<soulrider> indeed
<soulrider> especially in private trackers
<soulrider> where everyones goal is to seed as much as theyc an
<alex_yo> can somebody tell me how to install a new themestyle in kde?
<alex_yo> ??
<soulrider> system settings > appearance
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> alex_yo: do you mean the Theme/Style from KDE-Look?
<alex_yo> yes
<osh_> alex_yo: if you've got it from kde-look.org you might need to do a "configure; make; make install"
<alex_yo> ?
<Jucato> alex_yo: yes. you would probably have to compile it, or install it like a .deb file
<Jucato> alex_yo: can you point out the particular Theme/Style?
<soulrider> !plasmoids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoids - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alex_yo> -look.org/content/show.php?content=40492&PHPSESSID=9668da50511cbf9f3027e247fa7a0f66)
<alex_yo> 40797-Glossyk.tar.gz
<alex_yo> and now?
<Jucato> alex_yo: the link you pasted... well... it's not clickable..
<osh_> alex_yo: http://tinyurl.com -> to make long urls short.
<chavo> alex_yo, that's a kopet style
<chavo> kopete
<alex_yo> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40797&PHPSESSID=6f9bf895def3c8b9502388ca8cc73390
<Jucato> alex_yo: it's a Kopete style, not a KDE Theme/Style
<Jucato> alex_yo: just download the .tar.gz and put it somewhere
<alex_yo> yes
<Jucato> alex_yo: then once, it's finished downloading, open up Kopete, go to Settings > Configure Kopete > Appearance options > Chat Window tab
<Jucato> alex_yo: click on Install and look for the .tar.gz you download. that's all there is to it
<alex_yo> i have kde
<Jucato> alex_yo: that "style" is a theme for Kopete, the KDE Instant Messaging/IRC Client
<Jucato> alex_yo: that style won't apply to the whole of KDE. only to Kopete
<soulrider> !aero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rgouveia> is anybody here responsible for the website?
<Jucato> rgouveia: which website?
<rgouveia> kubuntu.org
<Jucato> I'm not sure they're around. what's the problem?
<ninHer> hi all
<rgouveia> Jucato: I think http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php should mention that you need to have univerve and multiverse reps on sources.list. I had probs today installing it cause I didn't have those
<Jucato> rgouveia: yeah. let me see...
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> please how QTDIR should be set ?
<djclue917> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<job0000> hi i've just upgraded from breezy to dapper but my taskbar has disappeared does anybody know how I can get it back?
<wind> how come amarak won't play my mp3s?
<LeeJunFan> job0000: if you alt-f2 and run kicker does it come back?
<wind> i click on the mp3, it goes down the whole list then says playlist finished
<Jucato> wind: you need to install the proper codecs for it
<glen_> wind: search for amarok-xine
<fritsch> !RestrictedFormats > wind
<wind> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RestrictedFormats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> actually it's libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> it's in the multiverse repository
<job0000> leefunjun: no it dosen't
<LeeJunFan> wind: what Jucato says - and after you install that quit amarok and re-start it.
<dads> i need help installin video drivers
<fritsch> wind: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<wind> k thanks
<LeeJunFan> job0000: I have a feeling some part of your upgrade didn't go so smooth. Did you upgrade with apt-get dist-upgrade? you might want to run apt-get -f install
<job0000> leejunfun: i followed the instructions from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper edited sources.list the ru apg-get update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<LeeJunFan> job0000: sometimes nested dependancies don't allow apt-get dist-upgrade to get everything in one pass, you can try running apt-get dist-upgrade again, then apt-get -f install. And if neither of them do any further installing or errors when you run them then everything should be installed okay.
<job0000> leejunfan: ok thanks will try that
<LeeJunFan> job0000: in that case try creating a brand new user and see if that user get's a kicker. If the new user does get one, the it's probably some setting specific to your current user that's screwing things up.
<wind> hey does anyone have the hinder album
<wind> the latest one
<wind> or half that first song get stoned
<wind> is the track suppose to just drop in the middle and play something completely different?
<wind> then start abck up for the last 40-50 sec
<julio> hola
<gebruiker> How is 3.5.4 runnig?
<Jucato> generally ok... with a few quirks here and there...
<gebruiker> what are the known bugs then?
<Jucato> hmm... one of the devs confirmed the bug I'm experiencing, where partitions that aren't mounted at startup don't appear in media:/
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: you running edgy or dapper? I haven't had that issue with mine.
<Jucato> Dapper, KDE 3.5.4
<Jucato> it's not a problem that a lot of people are having. but a dev did say that there was a slight problem with KDE 3.5.4 and Kubuntu's HAL
<Bernardo> hi
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: same here. Perhaps I just haven't hit it yet. After I upgraded of course it mounts my externals now with /media/usbdisk[#]  instead of the devname.
<Jucato> ah yes, mine too.
<Bernardo> I'm having lots of problems with samba as PDC on kubuntu dapper (no ldap), as I'm now unable to add another kubuntu dapper machine to the domain. It has worked before, and I have another kubuntu dapper and a windows machine added to that domain. Any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> Bernardo: make sure only one of your kubuntu machines is set to force election and that the real master has a higher os level
<LeeJunFan> Bernardo: and only one is set to be a browse master.
<thygrrr> Hello! Any clues on how to get my ATAPI DVD+/-R drive to support UDMA? The standard ATAPI driver doesn't seem to do anything, and I can'T find the right packages for scsi emulation. (I'm rather clueless about this, unfortunately)
<LeeJunFan> thygrrr: hdparm /dev/[devname]  shows dma as off?
<thygrrr> Hm.
<Bernardo> LeeJunFan: yes, both check. and as I wrote, it used to work. I had the machine I can't join to the domain now working perfectly
<thygrrr> It says udma is on. Apparently, it's the transport that the cd burning program uses? A friend showed me some info document that said that "there's no udma support" for a certain feature, and that one should be using SCSI.
* thygrrr is looking at cdrecord dev=help
<Bernardo> I've now removed the machine account from smbpasswd, and did a userdel to remove all traces of it, and tried adding it again
<LeeJunFan> thygrrr: hrm, dunno about that.
<Bernardo> and it fails, but creates those entries (smbpasswd, shadow and passwd) back
<_Shade_> how can i install software from nomachine.com on dapper ?
<LeeJunFan> Bernardo: on this detached machine if you run smbclient -L localhost at the bottom where it shows workgroups and masters is the right master listed?
<thygrrr> Wow, according to K3b, my drive suports dual layer. That's kind of a surprise, actually... I'm sceptic.
<LeeJunFan> thygrrr: due to a firewire communication error my external DVD writer once reported as being able to burn DVD's at 60x :p
<zblach> hey all. quick question. kmobiletools; does it work with bluetooth?
<Bernardo> LeeJunFan: if I run "smbclient -L localhost" I get "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_NO_LOGON_SERVERS"
<Bernardo> I've already tried using the PDC ip instead of the netbios name, but it didn't help
<thygrrr> LeeJunFan, it does that for me (48x, which is its CDR speed), though it's an internal drive.
<thygrrr> LeeJunFan, I tried burning at single speed. Frequent (about 10 per second) buffer underruns, it's really slow.
<nagyv> hello! I would like to use wpa_suplicant to access the wireless in my college. I have set it up somehow, but it doesn't work. I put its output on pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20454 Could someone help me out?
<wind> how do i transfer my music (on my laptop) to my ipod
<aliasfred> wind: the last version of amarok is supposed to do it
<wind> really
<wind> how do i know if i have the latest version
<aliasfred> hmm good question :)
<soulrider> lol LeeJunFan
<soulrider> DVDs at 60x thats uber :P
<aliasfred> wind: ok the steps are 1. check what is the last version on the amarok website, 2. check that it does support the ipod feature you want 3. find the special repository to get its package for kubuntu :)
<soulrider> my DVD drive only ahs a 2 mb buffer
<wind> hm
<LeeJunFan> Bernardo: maybe someone in ubuntu could help, since samba's not really kubuntu or ubuntu specific.
<Bernardo> ok, will try there. #samba seems to be asleep today, as I got no help there
<KaiHanari> Bernardo, this is still morning in most of the world. IRC users are active mostly at night.
<RandomDude15> hey I need help getting my hp deskjet 5400 working in kubuntu
<Bernardo> KaiHanari: it's mid-afternon in europe and africa... :)
<LeeJunFan> Bernardo: yeah, my PDC experience is short.
<Bernardo> LeeJunFan: the strangest is that iw worked well until about a week ago
<KaiHanari> Bernardo, still not night :P its about the right time to get help over in asia, but they dont use the english networks :P
<ssddss> Hi, i'm trying to load XGL+Compiz with an ATI Xpress 200M. Everything has been installed fine, but, setting the xgl display at 1, there is no graphic acceleration, and setting in in the display 0, there a a lot of odd effects. What am i doing wrong? Maybe i should use gdm instead of kdm?
<aliasfred> KaiHanari: you live in the us, correct ?
* Bernardo is purging samba now from the failing machine and trying again from 0
<CPU_Wizard> hello people! how can i install a language?
<aliasfred> there is a special package for each language... dont remember the name tho
<aliasfred> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ssddss> CPU_Wizard, there are a lot of language packages. sudo apt-get install kde-language-XX, i think
<CPU_Wizard> ok, let me try it
<CPU_Wizard> it doesn't work...
<ssddss> use adeptm and look for something simmilar
<ssddss> adept, sorry
<CPU_Wizard> ok! thank you for helping me!
<Bernardo> well, purging my samba install seems to have worked. No Idea why it failed, but...
<ssddss> 100$ per answer lol
<LeeJunFan> ssddss: even if it's a typo correction :p
<CPU_Wizard> thank you ssddss it works!
<ssddss> yeah, business are business :P
<ssddss> what is the real name of lang packs, btw?
<CPU_Wizard> it said language-pack-xx
<CPU_Wizard> something like that, i saw it in adept
<ssddss> ok, ok
<sorush20> how do I make sure specific ports are open or closed?
<djk_> how can i check which kernel modules are used for my eth0 and eth1?
<aliasfred> i dont think you can
<ssddss> sorush20, man iptables
<aliasfred> djk_: lsmod will list all the loaded module, and less /var/log/message to get the kernel view of the eth0/eth1
<aliasfred> sorush20: or try to connect from outside thru to this port and see if it succeed/failed
<ninHer> hi all
<aliasfred> i think there are some good front end to iptable but i never saw them :)
<aliasfred> ninHer: hi
<ninHer> hi aliasfred
<cb_k> hi all. I have recently installed kubuntu. I made some upgrades with adept but now everytime I try to intall/upgrade a package it says BREAK (install)... what should Ido?
<aliasfred> you should findout why does it break :)
<cb_k> how?
<Festyur> when i open gimp or firefox, the menus look crappy
<Festyur> any ideas?
<bigbill52a> i shut down and restarted my computer and my kdm would not start windows manager..it would just keep coming back to login screen...
<aliasfred> dunno much, i would say try 'dpkg -a --configure' cb_k
<bigbill52a> there was no reason that this should happen...everything shut down properly, etc
<aliasfred> Festyur: some compatibity issue with gnome apps under kde
<Festyur> aliasfred: indeed
<aliasfred> i heard some stuff about it... i dont remember the solution tho
<Festyur> aliasfred: there should be a package to fix this
<aliasfred> very far in my head ... i think it was a font issue.... but real far
<niels> hi everybody, can sb work iwith amarok and codecs?
<bigbill52a> i had installed the latest kde with automatix...but this time i did not do so
<Festyur> aliasfred: :p
<Festyur> niels: i can help u
<niels> yea?
<Festyur> niels: y wht do u need?
<niels> the problem is, when I want to play a song it seems to work but after 1second(i don't hear any sound) it changes to the next song in my library
<niels> ...
<Festyur> mp3?
<niels> mp3,wav...
<niels> especially mp3
<Festyur> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bigbill52a> niels sounds like your missing the codecs
<Festyur> yep
<niels> yes i kjnow but i downloaded them a 1000 times but it won't work
<niels> gstreamer...
<Festyur> go to the 1st link
<Festyur> no
<Festyur> libxine
<bigbill52a> niels have you tried automatix...?
<niels> no i used neither libxine or automatix
<niels> which is best?
<bigbill52a> search for ubuntu guide and then follow the instructions for installing automatix
<Festyur> lol
<bigbill52a> automatix takes care of most of my codecs and stuff...
<angasule> !dosemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !freedos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freedos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> anybody here using initng?
<aliasfred> !info freedos
<ubotu> Package freedos does not exist in dapper
<niels> eum to uncomment, does that mean to delete the #sign?
<angasule> gah, dosemu in kubuntu is broken :(
<Tarandus> it is, but I solved it by compiling it from Debian testing sources
<Tarandus> it took some 2 hours
<angasule> does that mean a correct package won't be on the servers?
<Tarandus> you mean what?
<Tarandus> there is a working package in Debian testing repositories
<Tarandus> but their binary package requires too many of their other binary packages
<Gffmac> any mac users in here? Ive got problems with yaboot
<Tarandus> by building from source, one needs only few other Debian testing packages
<Tarandus> basically, you remove Kubuntu's dosemu from your system
<Tarandus> and the freedos and xfonts-dosemu
<Tarandus> then you add Debian testing's source repository to your sources.list
<Tarandus> remember to _not_ add their binary repository
<Tarandus> then you do "apt-get build-dep dosemu"
<Tarandus> it complains that there is no package thisandthat
<Tarandus> then you do "apt-get build-dep thisandthat"
<angasule> thanks, but I'll wait for a working ubuntu package and use dosbox in the meantime
<Tarandus> ok, but it was a nice experience anyway =)
<niels> bigbill52a, idid everything aboutinstalling automatix
<niels> do i have to reboot now?
<_axiom> When I run a make install with sudo, how can I still be getting 'Permisson Denied' when trying to create files?  Doesn't this mean I am running it as root?
<_axiom> "/usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/share/apps/kicker/applets/tastymenu.desktop': Permission denied"
<cb_1> how can I downgrade a package?
<_axiom> cb_1: only gentoo does that by nature
<aliasfred> cb_1: you can do it with kubuntu as well using for --force option in apt
<gan|y|med> anybody here using initng?
<cb_1> THX
<bigbill52a> niels..did you select automatix from the system menu?
<bigbill52a> it will bring you up a menu
<gebruiker> I need a kde osx like title bar
<bigbill52a> what would cause kdm to hang and not start windows
<bigbill52a> it just repeats the log in screen
<bigbill52a> i had to reinstall kubuntu
<_axiom> Do make scripts usually work on Kubuntu, or am I encountering weird sudo != root problems?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> i need some urgent help
<zoidberg> can anyone help me out....PCMCIA services fail to start at boot?
<bigbill52a> it was a smart move that i had a separate /home when i had to reinstall
<_axiom> zoidberg: same thing happens on mine, do you have any PCMCIA devices?
<zoidberg> i dont knot
<zoidberg> know
<_axiom> zoidberg: are you on a laptop?
<zoidberg> but ubuntu doesnt reocgnize the generic intel soundcard on this pII dell
<zoidberg> adn i'm wondering if that is why
<zoidberg> no
<zoidberg> deskto
<zoidberg> dell optiplex 350 mhz p2 128 ram
<_axiom> zoidberg: PCMCIA is only for laptops
<zoidberg> you sure?
<_axiom> zoidberg: don't know what is causing your sound problems but we can rule that out
<zoidberg> i would appreciate any help
<g-henna> hi folks
<g-henna> i have a serious problem with my acer travelmate running kubuntu dapper...
<_axiom> zoidberg:  yes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pcmcia
<g-henna> yesterday, i upgraded my ram from 512 (ddr2) to 1024 mb, so now (at least in windows) it runs fine in dual-channel mode
<g-henna> and...
<g-henna> kubuntu doesn't boot any more
<g-henna> i mean... i get "loading essential drivers" and there it stays
<zoidberg> _axiom, when i go to the volum control...it says cant find sound daemon and please run esd in terminal
<zoidberg> what is esd?
<zoidberg> _axiom, are you there?
<gebruiker> I need a kde osx like title bar
<gebruiker> I need a kde osx like dock?
<_axiom> zoidberg: yeah, hardware problems are evil man.  Does it work on the live cd?
<gebruiker> which one is good?
<zoidberg> i dunno
<zoidberg> but i know it was there with windows
<zoidberg> plus i can see the damn card
<zoidberg> lol
<_axiom> kxdocker
<gebruiker> I installed the latest kubuntu I'm used to breezy, but I noticed this significal speed delay
<gebruiker> what is going on...?
<gebruiker> I think I have to revert to breezy man
<osiris> gebruiker, what kernel are you running ?
<gebruiker> 2.6.15-26-68
<gebruiker> 2.6.15-26-686
<g-henna> anyone can tell me that key combination for stopping + continuing output on a text console?
<aliasfred> g-henna: ctrl-s to strop it, ctrl-q to continue
<sorush20> how do I change my host name? ie the name of my computer on my network?
<g-henna> thx
<niels> bigbill52a, istill have that stupid codec problemwith amarok
<niels> : 
<niels> :@
<Distro^Junkie> what codec problem ?
<niels> non of my mp3's can play in amarok
<Lynoure> g-henna: many keyboards also have a scroll key that does the same
<bigbill52a> did you start automatix?
<_axiom> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<g-henna> ctrl+q/ctrl+s just give me weird "atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0 ..."
<Distro^Junkie> that's what I was looking for _axiom
<Distro^Junkie> thanx
<Distro^Junkie> got my uncle downloading kubuntu as well
<bigbill52a> once you install automatix..you can access from the system menu
<aliasfred> g-henna: wow a printk on ctrl-s ? something is real wrong with your keyboard driver then :)
<Lynoure> g-henna: what about the scroll key? Or are you without one?  (in e.g. this lappy it's fn+home but many keyboards have it directly)
<aliasfred> i mean this combination has been the one for like 20 years :)
<niels> bigbill i did that...
<aliasfred> at least :)
<niels> by typing in console automatix
<niels> but it won't play:(
<nikos> niels hi
<bigbill52a> my question:  Why does kdm hang and not start up windows..it just keeps returning to the login screen...
<nikos> niels hi
<g-henna> man, I have much larger problems than my keyboard driver; did you read my problem from above?
<g-henna> yesterday, i upgraded my ram from 512 (ddr2) to 1024 mb, so now (at least in windows) it runs fine in dual-channel mode
<g-henna> kubuntu doesn't boot any more
<nikos> i'm talking to u through linux i managed the internet connection
<g-henna> i mean... i get "loading essential drivers" and there it stays
<niels> nice nikos
<niels> found the problem?
<g-henna> and if i remove "quiet" and "splash" from boot parameters, then i see the last message is "acpi: processor [cpu0]  ..."
<fritsch> g-henna: try boot paramter: acpi=off
<g-henna> fritsch: my personal hero for today :-)
<fritsch> g-henna: please write a bug report to the kernel maintaners, with your specs, please
<CVirus> Guys ... The icon name of the root partition in media:/ has changed to 2HS0yu-jour ... What the fusk is that ?!!?!
<g-henna> fritsch: now it hangs after the touchscreen is detected
<fritsch> g-henna: okay, try: acpi=off irqpoll routeirq=pci
<g-henna> but that is somehow okay, since this notebook has a buggy acpi implementation anyway... a have to boot with noapictimer anyway, or it won't boot at all
<fritsch> g-henna: is this a notebook?
<g-henna> yuz
<fritsch> g-henna: perhaps: noapic nolapic would help, too
<fritsch> g-henna: but first try these from above
<Kalidarn> if i used Kubuntuy would i have to use arts?
<jani> Hello! I try to install Knews -program from K menu's add/remove programs but the selection is gray, what I have missed?
<fritsch> Kalidarn: no
<g-henna> ACPI-0142: Error: Handler for [SystemMemory]  returned AE_NO_MEMORY
<Kalidarn> ah okay how do you 'not' use it in kubuntu, i am familiar how in gentoo ;) but i am trying to help a friend.
<fritsch> g-henna: acpi=off ?
<g-henna> this was with noapic nolapic, moment
<fritsch> g-henna: acpi=off noapic routeirq=pci irqpoll
<fritsch> g-henna: :-) what a mess
<Kalidarn> fritsch?
<CVirus> Guys ... The icon name of the root partition in media:/ has changed to 2HS0yu-jour ... What the fusk is that ?!!?!
<fritsch> Kalidarn: yes?
<Kalidarn> so how do you disable arts on a kubuntu system
<fritsch> Kalidarn: you just disable it in control center
<pm>  is it possible to play tracks without pauses between them in amarok?
<Kalidarn> ah okay that is systemwide?
<johnsandman> can I install kubuntu by using VPC and how must I manage that ?
<fritsch> Kalidarn: for your user only ...
<Kalidarn> ah oays.
<Kalidarn> thx
<fritsch> Kalidarn: why not use it?
<fritsch> Kalidarn: no problem
<Kalidarn> mm
<fritsch> Kalidarn: arts uses alsa by default
<Kalidarn> its buggy, and won't even be in KDE 4.0
<g-henna> ok, with acpi=off irqpoll routeirq=pci it also hangs after detecting touchscreen, and one line more (parport_pc: probe of ... failed with -5)
<johnsandman> It is for someone else not me
<g-henna> now trying your last suggestion...
<Kalidarn> he says he had it  crash, and then got some error or something
<fritsch> g-henna: what laptop is this?
<Kalidarn> so i was just teaching him how to get rid of arts, i personally use KDE in gentoo without arts even installed because i hear so many complaints about it.
<gan|y|med> anybody here using initng?
<Kalidarn> apparently it isn't maintained anymore.
<jani> Does anyone have suggestions for those disabled programs on add/remove programs, how to install those (for example Knews)?
<g-henna> acer travelmate 4602 wlmi
<Kalidarn> much
<fritsch> Kalidarn: okay, it "just" uses alsa in kubuntu
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<Kalidarn> then it must be another problem =)
<Kalidarn> thanks.
<ehasting> hey.. is there any way i can change the singleklick behaviour in konqueror?
<fritsch> ehasting: in control center
<g-henna> fritsch: your last suggestion hangs at parport_pc: probe of ... failed with error -5
<ehasting> fritsch: i have searched it up and down.. but cant find it..
<g-henna> fritsch: and two lines above: "PnPBIOS: get_dev_node: function not supported on this system"
<fritsch> ehasting: click on mouse
<fritsch> ehasting: then the first entry
<fritsch> ehasting: "One Click for Opening Files and Folders"
<ehasting> okay.. i feel stupid.. i have checked everything except mouse :P
<fritsch> g-henna: what modell is this?
<fritsch> g-henna: this is a really sucking model
<ehasting> thanks.. i see it clearly now... *slap his hand onto his head*
<g-henna> i know i built a "custom dsdl" for this because of the buggy bios. is it possible this is a problem since dual-channel mode is now activated?
<g-henna> fritsch: acer travelmate 4602 wlmi
<fritsch> g-henna: wait ill ask google
<fritsch> g-henna: did you change anything in bios?
<bigbill52a> my question: kdm hung and would not start kde..it just kept coming back to the log in window...any ideas?
<g-henna> wheee, it still lives; the boot process continues *lol*
<fritsch> g-henna: what parameters?
<g-henna> fritsch: i didn't; my bios is very minimal; it is possible this guy at the pc store did something, but actually you cannot change much at all...
<g-henna> it's now at "loading manual drivers"
<fritsch> g-henna: what kernel version? dapper?
<fritsch> g-henna: ah and what boot parameters
<g-henna> dapper and i believe 2.6.15-**-686
<fritsch> g-henna: working now?
<g-henna> fritsch: and noapictimer ec_burst=1 plus the last set of parameters you proposed to mee
<g-henna> and no, it's still not working
<gan|y|med> anybody here using initng?
<gan|y|med> anybody here using initng?
<gan|y|med> sorry for posting twice
<g-henna> fritsch: you think i should try a bios update?
<fritsch> g-henna: you have too much parameters now
<fritsch> g-henna: just try only noapic and nolapic
<fritsch> g-henna: and of course the other default one
<fritsch> g-henna: acpi=off is very senceless for a laptop
<g-henna> fritsch: which other default one? you mean noapictimer and ec_burst=1?
<gan|y|med> caio
<gan|y|med> ciao
<fritsch> g-henna: just use the ones from ubuntu, + noapic nolapic
<fritsch> g-henna: we have to fight to keep acpi enabled
<g-henna> fritsch: AE_NO_MEMORY
<noritsu> hallo
<g-henna> i should maybe try to temporarily remove my custom dsdt
<fritsch> g-henna: wargh! yes, of course
<fritsch> g-henna: why do you use it?
<fritsch> g-henna: please take the original
<fritsch> g-henna: or did you just fix compilation errors?
<g-henna> fritsch: i use it since if not, the battery status cannot be shown
<fritsch> g-henna: ah okay!
<fritsch> g-henna: perhaps do a bios upgrade to latest version
<fritsch> g-henna: perhaps they fixed dsdt
<fritsch> g-henna: but running a laptop with acpi=off, not good
<g-henna> ok
<g-henna> now... rather try first upgrading bios or removing custom dsdt?
<fritsch> g-henna: remove custom dsdt
<fritsch> g-henna: ubuntu should know smart batteries i think
<swanfl> why do I get this error message periodically in ktorrent "too many open files" ?
<swanfl> why do I get this error message periodically in ktorrent "too many open files" ?
<otaku-san> hey does anyone know of a repo with mozilla thunderbird on it?
<bigbill52a> What is this error..I just got it while installing ubuntu-desktop....** (process:24730): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Bazzi> thunderbird should be in main :)
<raul_> hola
<interfear> hrm.. could someone tell me some advantages of kubuntu over ubuntu?
<interfear> i think im starting to not like gnome
<interfear> thinking about kubuntu
<otaku-san> Bazzi: odd...I thought so.  it's giving me the message on konsole that means it knows of the pack but I don't have the right repo...which is even more odd since I have every repo from here and beyond
<g-henna> interfear^: you have kde instead of gnome :-)
<usuario> Hello to all howto install qt3??
<Bazzi> kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE, interfear nothing more fancy added to it
<interfear> hrm.. ok
<interfear> i do like konquerer soo much more
<KaiHanari> interfear, there are no advantages. its purely prefrence. KDE is just as good as Gnome, stuff is just in different places
<g-henna> i mean, i have no gnome experience, but i think one thing i love about kde is that everything is so nicely integrated
<KaiHanari> and it looks different
<interfear> yeh
<soulrider> g-henna: me too
<fritsch> g-henna: working?
<interfear> ok so i wanna get kubuntu 6.06.1 right?
<soulrider> yesterday i ordered a kuibuntu CD from shipit :D
<g-henna> fritsch: still trying to get a live cd to be able to remove that thing from my ext3 root fs...
<otaku-san> interfear: well you don't have to completely reinstall ubuntu
<interfear> i dont have ubuntu installed on this pc
<interfear> this is gonna be fresh
<otaku-san> interfear: ahhhh I see I thought you were on ubuntu just wanting to change
<otaku-san> soulrider: that's cool man!  That's how I got my live cd
<g-henna> fritsch: you're still here for a while?
<interfear> i have ubuntu on my other pc
<soulrider> i enver ordered from it
<interfear> so 6.06.1 is the latest right?
<fritsch> g-henna: i`ll try too
<soulrider> i hope it gets soon :P
<ubuntu> hello?
<soulrider> how long did it take for you?
<fritsch> g-henna: to ;-)
<g-henna> ok, thx
<farid> took 4 weeks to get the Kubuntu
<soulrider> hi Ubuntu, you should consider changing you nick by typing /nick < new name >
<ubuntu> hello?I have just installed Kubuntu and would like to know how switch windows using the 3d stlye gui
<soulrider> replace < new name > with your new nick
<Dasnipa`> 3d style gui?
<g-henna> i wonder... can i write to ext3 with ext2ifs?
<otaku-san> soulrider: it may take awhile for it to get to you thru shipit.  Mine took about 6 weeks
<ubuntu> you know...the XLG
<abattoir> ubuntu: xgl :)
<abattoir> !xgl > ubuntu
<abattoir> ubuntu: read the links ubotu gave you
<soulrider> otaku-san:  where are you from ?
<otaku-san> g-henna: this is a guess but because ext3 has hierarchy with ext2 you probably can
<ken007> thankx
<interfear> 6.06.1
<abattoir> ken007: just to confirm, http://en.opensuse.org/Image:Movie-cube.jpg is what you mean, right?
<interfear> ?
<otaku-san> soulrider: hehe central of north america
<soulrider> i hope it doenst take longer for me :P
<ken007> just looking...one mo
<ken007> yup, that's the bunny!
<otaku-san> g-henna: meaning ext3 can read from ext2's
<ken007> is it easy to install?
<abattoir> ken007: are you completely new to linux?
<ken007> yes
<ken007> first time today
<g-henna> btw, why is it that i always hear kubuntu is so slow compared to other distros?
<rx_> hmm kynaptic isnt part of default kubuntu6
<soulrider> !seen tk
<ubotu> I last saw tk (i=tk@211.169.134.235) 2h 46m 19s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<abattoir> ken007: well, then you might find it a bit hard... its really a matter of getting used to 'the linux way' really...
<soulrider> thanks :)
<ken007> oh!
<soulrider> O.O i got a 4 second ping
<ken007> I will try to read some more
<fritsch> g-henna: not true, defenitely
<abattoir> ken007: i'd suggesting putting it at the end of the list... things like enabling support for restricted formats, making sure all your peripherals work, etc., could come before that :P
<g-henna> i have no experience with other distros, with the same software as my current kubuntu, that's why i cannot say myself
<fritsch> g-henna: i used debian 5 years long
<g-henna> but for example my boot and shutdown time is... well, is actually more than i'd like to accept
<ken007> Im currently running off the CD to see if I like it
<fritsch> g-henna: one day, a dist-upgrade wanted to take me gimp, i stopped my unstable experience
<ken007> but thanks for your help anyway....
<fritsch> g-henna: you can disable the fsck default check
<abattoir> ken007: ok, if you like it, installation is the first step :)
<ken007> ...the link you sent is that for the source code?
<fritsch> g-henna: you can use suspend
<fritsch> g-henna: etc.
<ken007> :) thanks!
<abattoir> ken007: nope, its a link to a guide... most of the stuff you need is already in the repository, you'd need to install drivers for your graphics card though
<abattoir> ken007: which card?
<g-henna> i had the hope that my new ram will boost everything up a little... :-)
<fritsch> g-henna: ah! new ram
<ken007> erm, dunno! I ts an old Dell
<fritsch> g-henna: i think your dsdt does not match your ram size?
<fritsch> g-henna: possible?
<ken007> onboard g/card
<abattoir> ken007: from what i understand, you'd need a card w/ H/w 3-d acceleration
<draik> anyone here using VMWare?
<fritsch> draik: me
<g-henna> i actually said that i upgraded ram and whether it is possible that my dsdt doesn't like that :-)
<fritsch> g-henna: okay :-)
<ken007> ok, I will check later
<draik> fritsch, can VMWare Player use the original *.tar.bz2 file?
<ken007> oh, where is the repository?
<fritsch> draik: i installed vmware-server + server console from tar.bz
<fritsch> draik: do`nt know about the player
<fritsch> draik: but last time i tried to install, the player did not install cleanly, i think
<draik> I have the SUSE 10.1 tar.bz2 file, but I don't know if that will play on the VMWare Player
<fritsch> g-henna: sorry for "not reading this fact"
<fritsch> draik: no, you have a suse rpm or a tar.bz2 install file
<fritsch> draik: ah okay
<abattoir> !repositories > ken
<draik> I have the tar.bz2
<fritsch> draik, did you download the kde demo?
<abattoir> !repositories > ken007
<g-henna> fritsch: are you going online via your university?
<fritsch> draik: suse 10.1 kde demo?
<fritsch> g-henna: yes
<ken007> yesy
<ken007> thanks
<fritsch> Draik you have to extract this file first
<draik> I downloaded the image for the VMWare Player
<fritsch> draik: tar xvjf Filename.tar.bz2
<abattoir> ken007: repositories are basically places online which have a collection of various software that you'd need
<fritsch> draik: yes unpack, after that you can play it in the player
<fritsch> draik: it uses very much space
<draik> fritsch, I was using jzvf... I will try with xvjf now
<ken007> ok
<fritsch> draik: z ist for gzip, but it s packed bzip
<draik> fritsch, thank you. Its working its magic
<fritsch> draik: not magic, i hope you have got enought free disk space
<draik> so once I have it unpacked, then I can point the player to the location and it will be all set, correct?
<fritsch> draik: it needed nearly 1,4 gb
<draik> I do
<fritsch> draik: correct
<draik> 22GB partition, 4.5GB available... good enough?
<fritsch> draik: mmmh, ok, i think
<draik> general question for everyone, will Kubuntu recognize a full 750GB hdd?
<fritsch> draik: why not?
<fritsch> draik: how is it formated? ntfs?
<g-henna> fritsch: are there any advantaged concerning the speed of the system if i compare a clean dapper install to a breezy install upgraded to dapper?
<fritsch> draik: reading really sould be no problem
<ken007> thanks for your help abattoir
<fritsch> g-henna: yes
<ken007> much apprieciated
<draik> fritsch, I was just wondering if I would have to do something for a huge drive.
<fritsch> g-henna: breezy uses perhaps some old libs, you get perhaps trashed up your system
<fritsch> g-henna: i would suggest reinstalling
<abattoir> ken007: no problem :)
<fritsch> draik: is it one!! only one hd with 750 gb?
<draik> I saw a 750GB at a local computer store and just wanted to make sure that I would be all set if and when I purchase the drive
<JakubS> omg, this must be my lucky day
<Grom123__> bonsoirs !
<JakubS> for the first time i managed to get suspend to disk and to ram working on my laptop
<draik> fritsch, yes. one drive
<Grom123__> you are english ?
<Tear> anybody know how to change display settings
<abattoir> Grom123__: yes, this is an intl. channel
<draik> I think that by December they might release the 1TB (1000GB)
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<JakubS> using git snapshot of libata-dev#upstream
<Grom123__> oupss ^^
<Grom123__> i am  french
<abattoir> Grom123__: you can find french help there :)
<Grom123__> i am a bad level in english ^^
<Grom123__> very
<Grom123__> :$
<fritsch> c est ne pas un probleme
<Grom123__> lool
<Grom123__> ah la c'est mieu ^^
<fritsch> Grom123__: my french level is at least as bad
<Grom123__> least ?
<draik> fritsch, about how long is the unpacking going to take?
<g-henna> fritsch: i fear my system is too intelligent for me. i renamed the /etc/mkinitramfs/DSDT.aml to ~0ds9dt.aml~ and the boot process still tells me: "Info: Table [DSDT]  replaced by host OS"
<Grom123__> ok
<fritsch> g-henna: mmh, just recreate your initram fs?
<fritsch> g-henna: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<Grom123__> good night
<draik> fritsch, here is the drive from froogle http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=750GB+Hard+Drive&btnG=Search+Froogle
<Grom123__> bye
<abattoir> Grom123__: bye :)
<fritsch> draik: very, very expensive?
<fritsch> draik: you could get 3 250gb for this price?
<draik> true
<fritsch> draik: 4?
<draik> I have 2 250GB hdd atm
<fritsch> draik: not enough?
<fritsch> draik: get a 3rd one and you software raid
<draik> I wish I could run my desktop from a server
<draik> I'm a packrat
<draik> I do my backups and free up space, but there are times when I just save too many pictures, songs, funny videos, etc on my hdd
<fritsch> draik: it do this
<fritsch> draik: have a cool server, and just sitting on my laptop
<draik> I wish that I could have one 1TB HDD just for Kubuntu and then a server to save everything
<rx_> hey
<rx_> i cannot find kynaptic in univerise,multiverse...
<fritsch> draik: mmmh no
<draik> apps, games, etc on the Kubuntu HDD, but then pix, vids, songs, etc on the server
<fritsch> draik: 1 TB Kubuntu server, and a very, very silent desktop
<g-henna> fritsch: ok, the main prob is done, i come past the critical point
<fritsch> g-henna: cool :-)
<draik> brb
<fritsch> g-henna: working?
<g-henna> fritsch: now i sit there with udevd-event[3038] : run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<fritsch> g-henna: man, man
<ramonv> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fritsch> g-henna: you compiled your own kernel? edited some initramfs scripts?
<fritsch> g-henna: apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r` --reinstall
<g-henna> nope
<fritsch> g-henna: does it further boot?
<g-henna> fritsch: i come till the notebook recognizes the touchscreen, then it hangs there for a while, i get some errors from atkbd.c, then some bluetooth stuff is loaded and there it is now and stays
<fritsch> g-henna: perhaps, as you come from breezy
<fritsch> g-henna: just make a clean new dapper install
<fritsch> g-henna: debugging is very hard ...
<fritsch> g-henna: we could do this online together
<fritsch> g-henna: i have many improvent sources.list additions
<g-henna> the installation of dapper?
<fritsch> g-henna: for example suspend2 kernel, kde-354, amarok-1.4.1 etc.
<fritsch> g-henna: cool managable with just apt-sources
<g-henna> i had all of that running...
<fritsch> g-henna: mmh bad :-(
<fritsch> g-henna: for dapper there is no need to recompile the kernel
<fritsch> g-henna: it works out of the box, with Bernard Blackhams suspend2 sources
<fritsch> g-henna: even X600 sould work with oss drivers
<g-henna> i had no problem with reinstalling if i hadn't installed so many stuff that was really tricky... oracle libs recently, vpn software... worked for weeks to get pptp working for vpn to my university... the modem drivers are commercial ones, if i have to do all that again... man, it could really kill me... :-(
<g-henna> it slowly continues the boot process... it just loaded lp, scsi and audio drivers
<fritsch> g-henna: mmmh that was very long
<fritsch> g-henna: which university?
<fritsch> g-henna: can`t you use vpnc?
<g-henna> and... all for a ram update?!?! man, what`s that doing? i should maybe try to recompile the dsdt now for the new bios state.
<fritsch> g-henna: yes! try recompiling now
<fritsch> g-henna: or download a dsdt for you ram size
<g-henna> fritsch: free university of berlin. they have two different vpns; the univ-wide vpn uses cisco vpn software and our math/cs department uses pptp crap
<fritsch> g-henna: cisco vpn software, you do not have to use this
<sorush2> what do I have to have installed to use the "run" command?
<fritsch> g-henna: vpnc does the job
<draik> fritsch, I'm back. So what would you recommend? Keep my 250GB hdd for Kubuntu and then run a server with 1TB+ for my backups?
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-se
<lmosher> Anyone here use a dvd authoring (dvd video) program, and if so which one?
<tomaczec> hi
<redwolf> hello
<rkd> hi
<redwolf> can any one help me figure something out
<rkd> what?
<redwolf> i'm haveing trouble getting micromedia flash player installed
<tomaczec> i am using an AVM (Fritz!) Access Point and a AVM usb tongle... i installed capiutils and pppdcapiplugin. i am unsure what to select in /etc/isdn/capi.conf. any pointers?
<rkd> redwolf: try sumething like automatix or easybuntu
<rkd> *something
<redwolf> ok were can find something like that
<tomaczec> erm, well, i am talking about isdn via bluetooth here.
<lmosher> redwolf, If you like I can point you to a guide that explains most installs you'll need to do. One sec.
<redwolf> cool thank you
<lmosher> automatix or easybuntu do a lot of these things for you, but I'm not a fan of that method personally
<lmosher> redwolf, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper is the link. It also has info on how to install everything w/ automatix
<redwolf> i'm sure it would help me out a lot considering i'm new on the kunbuntu
<redwolf> *kubuntu
<lmosher> redwolf, yeah that wiki covers just about all the basics from intalling flash to mp3 to video players.. etc etc etc
<redwolf> cool thanks
<tomaczec> anybody using capi via bluetooth?
<lmosher> np, good luck. It's all really quite easy, 90% of the time it just tells you the apt-get package to install, but it has some settings and such. You can use automatix to install all this stuff for you, but the advantage of doing it yourself is you know how to do it in the future :P
<lmosher> tomaczec, No idea, but what is capi? I'm curious.
<archangel__> what are the p2p programs that can be installed easily with kubuntu?
<tomaczec> lmosher, wait a sec... i will look it up
<fritsch> Imosher: it is a special protocol to communicate with ISDN, a digital telephone in germay oder europe
<tomaczec> fritsch, thx.
<redwolf> ok thank for your help those that did help me but i need to run and thanks again for the help
<tomaczec> fritsch, bzw. i guess this is an 'L' in lmosher not an 'I'. ;)
<tomaczec> s/bzw/btw/
<fritsch> lmosher: yes, sorry
<fritsch> tomaczec: just wondered why tab completion did not work
<fritsch> tomaczec: :-)
<tomaczec> fritsch, do you use isdn via bluetooth?
<lmosher> heh, cool. Good luck w/ that fritsch, sorry I'm clueless.
<fritsch> tomaczec: no sorry
<fritsch> tomaczec: try this: http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/isdn.html
<charles1952> Hello all...anyone willing to help an ABSOLUTE newbie to Linux/Kubuntu? ((Advanced user of MS OSs)
<fritsch> tomaczec: or here: german from avm directly http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Service-Portale/Service-Portal/Linux_Fragen_an_die_Hotline/bluefritz_linux_neu.php?portal=Linux
<tomaczec> fritsch, i fear i came already about this... but i will retry.
<fritsch> tomaczec: oki
<hexx> anyone here use the kbfx applet for the main menu?
<fritsch> tomaczec: just plug it in
<fritsch> tomaczec: after that check dmesg, if all went fine
<fritsch> tomaczec: install cip tool
<fritsch> tomaczec: ciptool is avaiable if you have installed bluez-utils
<fritsch> tomaczec: so just do ciptool search and then go on as in the first link
<tribe> hi there, i'm having some pc freezes after updating dapper and i don't know really where to start to look (logfiles etc), is there any tut or howto or something around?
<Agios> could just be X freezing up. Several people have had problems like that.  Check ~/.xsession-errors
<tomaczec> fritsch, already got it... cant connect to the AP
<Agios> kernel messages can be found in your logs and with dmsg
<fritsch> tomaczec: but you see it? the access point?
<tomaczec> fritsch, yes.
<tribe> thx Agios
<fritsch> tomaczec: perhaps the access point needs to allow your client?
<tomaczec> fritsch, and the AP works when connected from a windows box.
<tomaczec> fritsch, how could i tell the AP to allow my box as client?
<fritsch> tomaczec: mmmh: ciptool connect YOURHARDWAREADDRESS does not work?
<fritsch> tomaczec: don`t know sorry
<sorush2> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tomaczec> fritsch, myhardware address? wouldnt that be the hw-address of the AP?
<fritsch> tomaczec: yes of course the one from the AP
<sorush2> how do I setup the new xgl for ubuntu dapper?
<tomaczec> fritsch, try this i get something like 'L2CAP cound not connect: permission denied'.
<fritsch> tomaczec: you did with sudo?
<fritsch> tomaczec: sudo ciptool connect
<tomaczec> fritsch, nope.
<fritsch> tomaczec: do it with sudo
<fritsch> tomaczec: just try
<tomaczec> fritsch, ok... will be back in 2mins (have to switch computers)
<harmental> how can i restart samba?
<fritsch> harmental: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<visik7> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<harmental> tnx!
<fritsch> harmental: with sudo, sorry
<visik7> but why whould you do it ? samba doesn't need to be restarted for config changes
<fritsch> visik7: if you change the port, it has to?
<visik7> yes
<harmental> ive just modified smb.conf
<visik7> for this probably yes
<tomaczec> fritsch, hooray... got a connection. thx a lot.
<fritsch> tomaczec: no problem
<visik7> harmental: not comletly sure
<visik7> harmental: just check it with netstat
<sorush2> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<pavel_> Hi everyone
<tomaczec> fritsch, ciptools connect/release works like charm... i was working on this for about 2 weeks. i am really grateful.
<fritsch> tomaczec: you just did not have the permission to connect :-) your user did not
<fritsch> tomaczec: sudo does this as root user
<otaku-san> hey I'm trying to get a sound to play right in system notification.  If I play the file by itself it sounds good, but when it plays through sys notification it gets this "too loud for the speakers sound"!
<yeti_> hi - i installed kubuntu on one of my pcs and now i'd like to install it on a second one. can i just copy the package directory (/var/cache/apt/packages or something like that) to the new pc to prevent kubuntu from reloading all the archives from the repositories?
<pavel_> I have some problem: when I try to update KDE from 3.5.2 to 3.5.4 adept is going to delete kdelibs-bin. What can I do?
<visik7> yeti_: yes you can
<visik7> yeti_: if apt found packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<eamon> How can I get my "now playing" song in IRC using Amarok and Kopete IRC client?
<visik7> yeti_: it doesn't redownload them
<narvik86>  /media
<yeti_> great. thanks.
<fritsch> eamon: write a dcop script
* visik7 is listening to "105 CHANNEL 1 - 105 FM"  [amaroK] 
<visik7> :)
<eamon> fritsch: You dont have one handy do you?
<fritsch> no, sorry
<eamon> visik7: How did you do that?
<narvik86> eamon: / media
<eamon> And it's Amarok not amaroK
<eamon> :P
<eamon> narvik86: Could you elaborate a little please?
<visik7> eamon: write /media on the channel
<narvik86> exactly
<eamon> visik7: It didn't work :(
<visik7> I use konversation
* rkd is listening to "The Sound of Silence" by Art Garfunkel on The Very Best Of Art Garfunkel - Across America [amaroK] 
<eamon> What client do you use?
<rkd> it does work
<visik7> konversation
<rkd> konversation
<eamon> Ahhh
<eamon> I was using Kopete
<visik7> I don't accomunate irc with IM
* fritsch is listening to "Walk Astray" by Boysetsfire on The Misery Index: Notes From The Plague Years [amaroK] 
<fritsch> this is cool :-)
<visik7> I like 2 separated program for IM and Chat
<fritsch> i just wanted to rewrite this feature
* visik7 is listening to "disk 2 - 03 - welcome to the jungle" by guns 'n roses [amaroK] 
<narvik86> visik7: good song :)
<pavel_>  I have some problem: when I try to update KDE from 3.5.2 to 3.5.4 adept is going to delete kdelibs-bin. What can I do?
<newbie_1000> how am I supposed to set up Adept's repositories?
<Tm_T> pavel_: say yes to it
<asimon> pavel_: kdelibs-bin was merged into kdelibs4c2a
<Tm_T> pavel_: that's expected and just fine
<Tm_T> as asimon said
<newbie_1000> I can't download WINE. Something wrong with Adept.
<sorush2> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rkd> newbie_1000: View->Manage Repositories
<pavel_> when I di this I have an error and then I pressed OK and Adept terminated
<newbie_1000> rkd: yes I know, but what to set? I tried enabling universe/multiverse but must have done it wrong.
<asimon> pavel_: What error?
<newbie_1000> rkd: how do I do it?
<soulrider> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> argh
<soulrider> !seen tk
* ranunculoid is listening to "05. symphony no.3 in es-dur, op. 55 'eroica' i. allegro con brio" by Beethoven on v01CD1 - Symphonies [amaroK] 
<ubotu> I last saw tk (i=tk@211.169.134.235) 4h 10m 16s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<newbie_1000> rkd: lots of other packages not available.
<ranunculoid> How do I get konversation to automatically shout out what I'm now playing in Amarok rathar than having to type /media every time the song changes?
<pavel_> well, I don't remamber. I reinstall linux - after that adept didn't load because some packadge configure when adept fall down
<Tm_T> ranunculoid: no idea, but I really hope you don't do it here
<newbie_1000> rkd: can I reset Adepts repositories listing to the default?
<fritsch> ranunculoid: i think we dont`t want to read it *G* every 2 minutes
<soulrider> lol yea
<ranunculoid> fritsch: It's not for you guys :P
<rkd> newbie_1000: isn't there a Reset button? bottom-left?
<ranunculoid> I was just testing it there :)
<pavel_> I'll try it again now. Thank you.
<newbie_1000> rkd: that resets to the way it was before I started messing with, before clicking apply. Not the defaults. I tried.
<Tm_T> ranunculoid: anyway, you prolly have answers in #konversation
<newbie_1000> rkd: so what are the defaults?
<rkd> newbie_1000: open a terminal, grep deb /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it to me in a pm
<declan> Anyone know the best place for help with apt?
<fritsch> perhaps here :-)
<newbie_1000> rkd: what's a pm?
<declan> apt-get doesnt seem to connect at all
<rkd> private message
<rkd> /msg
<asimon> newbie_1000: You can generate a sources.list file at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<declan> i have used different repos but it doesnt seem to work. Doesnt seem to be the repos; seems to be my connection?
<bigbill52a> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kcontrol-autostart/+bug/49859
<bigbill52a> may be the solution to the egg problem
<newbie_1000> still, what's a pm?
<stefan> hey, how do I make a boot floppy especially for kubuntu 6.06 dapper
<fritsch> pm is a private message
<fritsch> like rkd said
<stefan> can you give instructions or a website, i can't find one
<newbie_1000> how do I do that?
<narvik86> click on nick :)
<Parkotron> Has anyone managed to install KTorrent 2.0 on Dapper?
<Tm_T> yes
<stefan> for knoppix I use a smart bootmanager floppy, but with kubuntu he can't find my cdromdrives
<asimon> Parkotron: On the ktorrent site is a dapper package: http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<klarkin> good evening
<Gingillo> hi
<klarkin> cannot mount floppy at all on dapper kubuntu
<stefan> i've tried to use iso-install, with earlier versions of kubuntu i did that way, but with kubuntu 6.06 it' doesn't work anymore
<klarkin> anyone? :)
<stefan> anyone? :)
<Tm_T> stefan: sorry, no idea about it
<narvik86> stefan: wait a second
<stefan> ok
<stefan> thx
<Gingillo> i have a problem. When i try to install (or simply run by the cd) kubuntu, it stops sto "mounting root file system"
<Tm_T> Parkotron: what about it?
<declan> when i run apt-get update I get error "  301 Moved Permanently"
<newbie_1000> asimon: what do you suggest I choose on that website?
<Tm_T> good night ->
<narvik86> gn8
<Parkotron> Tm_T: I'm told the package conflicts with some .desktop file.
<fritsch> Pakatron, this is okay
<asimon> newbie_1000: Your architecture and kubuntu version (propably dapper), and then mark all 6 checkboxes :-)
<fritsch> not okay, but dpkg -i --force-overwrite "manages" it
<Parkotron> fritsch:  Ah, thanks. I figured the conflict wasn't serious, but I wasn't aware of the force-overwrite option.
<newbie_1000> :asimon I save this file as /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<narvik86> stefan: sorry, page that i wanted to acces is no longer available
<fritsch> Parkotron: bad package in deed
<asimon> newbie_1000: yes
<newbie_1000> thanks
<asimon> newbie_1000: You probably want those kubuntu.org repos too, for newer KDE version etc.
<newbie_1000> asimon: ok
<Gingillo_> hi
<Gingillo_>  i have a problem. When i try to install (or simply run by the cd) kubuntu, it stops sto "mounting root file system"
<Gingillo_> keyword:i have a problem. When i try to install (or simply run by the cd) kubuntu, it stops sto "mounting root file system"
<Gingillo_> sorry
<declan> Can anyone help with error "  301 Moved Permanently" when running apt-get? I'm using source-o-matic repos.
<Gingillo> keyword:i have a problem. When i try to install (or simply run by the cd) kubuntu, it stops sto "mounting root file system"
<narvik86> declan: sudo apt-get update? nothig else i cant figure out
<declan> narvik: I'm using that command and it won't work. The connection is there, since I'm using ICQ and browsing with konqueror
<declan> I've tried a few rep sources and get same error.
<narvik86> declan: i don't have other ideas :/
<Parkotron> fritsch: Thanks, again. KTorrent installed fine. I'm so glad to have DHT available. It speeds things up considerably for me.
<declan> Narvik: no probs man; thanks for trying. Know where I might get some help?
<robert_> stefan: software is asexual :P
<robert_> 'it', not 'he' or 'she.'
<fritsch> robert_: the kernel is a "he" ;-)
<fritsch> robert_: just kidding
<robert_> lmao
<robert_> :P
<soulrider> does anyone know how i can join two XviD files?
* robert_ moons fritsch:P
<robert_> #$%T^E$%5
<narvik86> declan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181012&highlight=301+Moved+Permanently same error
<robert_> stupid keyboard sensativity
<robert_> sometimes it's overly sensative, and sometimes it isn't sensative enough
<robert_> wtf
* robert_ moons fritsch :P
<declan> Narvik: thanks; I should have checked the forums.
* tomaczec needs to hangup to test capi on the other machine... thx for the help
<narvik86> declan: where r u from? try to change first 2 letters
<narvik86> declan: od address to another country
<declan> Narvik: Im from Ireland and Ive tried ie and uk - same result
<rkd> declan: try gb
<narvik86> declan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181000&page=2&highlight=301+Moved+Permanently
<ranunculoid> declan: Where in Ireland? (I'm Irish too)
<stefan> robert in my world not :p
<robert_> stefan: it's software is gender-less. trry to remember that :P
<robert_> er
<robert_> stefan: software is gender-less. trry to remember that :P
<stefan> :-) who tell you that
<declan> Im  from County Down (NIreland) hence the mixed UK and IE
<robert_> stefan: you must be french, then.
<zblach> anyone here familiar with kmobiletools?
<stefan> belgian
<robert_> ah
<stefan> dutch
<robert_> fun
<robert_> anyway
<stefan> narvik86: i can't boot cd's with my old pc
<stefan> narvik86: normaly i can boot cd's when i first boot with floppy of smart bootmanager
<stefan> but not with the kubuntu for some reason
<stefan> he doesn't detect the cdromdrives
<stefan> or she :p
<robert_> stefan: would you say call a DVD male?
<robert_> arg
<stefan> ?
<stefan> don't frustate in the world of freedom
* robert_ witholds lots of comments in his present, sleep-deprived state
<stefan> rulez, always rulez
<robert_> back later, running xchat, finally
<stefan> so no solutions?
<stefan> i've tried to find netboot, but isn't that stupid, if you've tried the cd, and also iso-install
<j__> someone want to help me :-) w/ fglrx
<stefan> with iso-install i got something like this : Error 13 : Invalid or unsupported excutable Format
<stefan> at boot
<declan> can someone please post a guaranteed working source list (preferably somewere near UK or Ireland) so I can rule that out of my investigations? Thanks.
<declan> either PM me or use pastebin
<farous> declan: did you try source-o-matic
<declan> tried it, yeah
<declan> having bit of a nightmare
<farous> declan: netselect-apt
<ranunculoid> declan: I pmed you with mine
<farous> it will test the ubuntu repos and select the fastest for you
<ranunculoid> I'm from Ireland so they should work for you
<declan> farous: is that a code or website?
<farous> declan: it is a package you install from the repos
<farous> !info netselect-apt
<ubotu> netselect-apt: Choose the fastest Debian mirror with netselect. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.ds1-5 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<farous> lol i think it should say ubuntu mirror
<Gingillo> please help me, i am desperated. I can't install my copy of kubuntu because when the cd boots and i chose "Starto or install kubuntu" it stops to "mounting root file system," Please help me !
<farous> hmm i currently have mistrust to the universe repos
<intelikey>  * INIT: Entering runlevel: 9
<declan> I have tried new ie sources and Im not getting 301 error anymore, but still no joy; connection just times out
<bigbill52a> i fixed the eggs, now i just gotta figure out why kdm wouldnt load windows...
<Gingillo_> help me... please help me, i am desperated. I can't install my copy of kubuntu because when the cd boots and i chose "Starto or install kubuntu" it stops to "mounting root file system," Please help me !
<farous> intelikey: any idea if the universe repos have any sort of QC
<narvik86> Gingillo_: tried alternate cd install?
<Gingillo_> a
<farous> Gingillo_: depending on you ram you might just need more ram for it do not know the min though
<Gingillo_> i have 512 of ram
<farous> do not think it is a prob then
<narvik86> alternate cd?
<sharkito> hello
<Gingillo_> narvick86 what is alternate cd install?
<intelikey> farous yeah probably some but no details on it.   there should be info on the ubuntu site
<macconline> where are the splash???
<narvik86> cd with text install and more custimizable install options
<Gingillo_> should i download it? from where?
<bigbill52a> you can see whats wrong at the start by pressing f6 and backspacing over quiet silent
<narvik86> whre r u from?
<Gingillo_> im italian
<seafire> why my wi-fi work well whitout wep key and don't work when I encrypt my wi-fi router
<bigbill52a> sometimes it is actually doing something..while you think it is stalled...
<narvik86> http://na.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/ choose for you architecture
<intelikey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Gingillo_> thanks!
<narvik86> np
<farous> thanx intelikey was just wondering whay a package that search for the fastest Debian repos is in ubuntu multiverse !
<intelikey> farous also note   universe != multiverse
<farous> intelikey: sorry ment universe :)
<intelikey> farous i hope you find the info on that and report it.  that shouldn't be in "ubuntu" repos unless it's patched for s/debian/ubuntu/g
<declan> Can anyone help??
<declan> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<declan>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<macconline> where are the splash???
<farous> intelikey: will try it first to see how it work perhaps they just forgot to change the info on it
<intelikey> farous i hope.
<Generic> !kernel > me
<Generic> !kernel > Generic
<intelikey> tty24 [root#~]  find /usr -name 'python*' -exec rm -r '{}' \;
<intelikey> tty24 [root#~]  find /usr -name 'perl*' -exec rm -r '{}' \;
<intelikey> hehhe oops.
<Ashex> what repository contains the 2.6.17 kernel source?
<Ashex> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Ashex> !easysource > Ashex
<crimsun> the same repo that contains the 2.6.8.1, 2.6.10, 2.6.12, and 2.6.15 Ubuntu source
<intelikey> Ashex edgy maybe
<Sanne> Ashex: you can look for packages on packages.ubuntu.com
<ranunculoid> Xine 1.1.1 cant play FLAC. The kubuntu repos haven't updated xine and kubuntu is hopeless at compiling... What can I do?
<Ashex> ah, thanks Sanne
<Ashex> just to inquire beforehand
<Sanne> Ashex: you're welcome :)
<intelikey> but shouldn't edgy help be in #ubuntu+1  ?
<Ashex> would i run into any complications updating my kernel from dapper to edgy?
<crimsun> ranunculoid: xine 1.1.1 _can_ play flacs. Are your flacs using id3 tags or something?
<ranunculoid> no it can
<ranunculoid> *cant
<ranunculoid> It's a nkown bug
<ranunculoid> aargh
<farous> intelikey: ok confirmed where should i report that
<farous> netselect and netselect-apt both search for the fasted Debian repos. netselect apt will overwrite the sources.list file to point to deb repos
<intelikey> farous idk        crimsun might know
<farous> ok thanx intelikey
<intelikey> crimsun theres a debian package in ubuntu universe    that searches for fastest debian repos....    where should that be addressed ?
<farous> am at launchpad.net now perhaps filing it as a bug
<crimsun> intelikey: / farous: filed against the source package providing netselect-apt, please
<farous> crimsun: at launchpad right
<crimsun> farous: yes.
<crimsun> netselect-apt |  0.3.ds1-8 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<crimsun>  netselect |  0.3.ds1-8 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Sources
<crimsun> so it would be filed against the netselect source package
<farous> crimsun: i am new to this so will just need time to read how to do it properly
<farous> at the site now
<intelikey> farous there you have it.   thanks crimsun
<farous> thanx intelikey and crimsun :)
<intelikey> farous no thank you.
<tomaczec> hi
<intelikey> comma go ^
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> tomaczec
<tomaczec> forgot who helped me with capi/bluetooth... it now works! i am here from my new kubuntu machine via bluetooth/capi. :))
<farous> intelikey: ah it was reported by another guy too
<tomaczec> btw, had some trouble in using 'pon' needed to add 'usepeerdns' for dial in... like in 'pon isdn/<provider> usepeerdns'.
<intelikey> good.    it's better to have two or three reports than to have none.
<tomaczec> for the kubuntu crew -> when i throw in a dvd kubuntu tries to start totem, but that is not installed by default. np to me.
<west-en> hall
<intelikey> i have a stranger than fiction fact about X       as root i can "startx" and the rez is 800x600    or i can  "X &"   and the rez is 800x600  until i connect to it as user "blackbox -display :0"   then the rez changes to 1024x768    that can't happen can it ?
<tomaczec> oops, it was not totem but Kaffein
<intelikey> totem should be default. iirc
<tomaczec> intelikey: but totem was not on my system.
<tomaczec> and Kaffeine complains about 'gstreamer_part' not installed. that was this dvd issue.
<MadRush>  whats the normal thing i want to add a kernel module to so its loaded automatically at boot time?
<crimsun> append it to /etc/modules
<MadRush> ty
<crimsun> it->the name
<intelikey> /etc/modules
<intelikey> oh i lag.
<bgrimm> Update: I believe it was a configuration problem on the router side (MAC address filter set to deny instead of allow). that is why iwconfig reported being associated, wpa_supplicant showed a negotiation and connect, but could not ping anything on the network.
<tomaczec> well, now it got totem... but it complains about 'not having the right plugins'. bit hard to decide from this message what plugins would be needed?
<intelikey> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<intelikey> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tomaczec> intelikey: well, with all that links... i just want to play one dvd. the approach is to read all that material?
<tomaczec> intelikey: if totem would say error#42 and you would say look at link #21 i'd say ok... but this mass of links is a bit of too much.
<oem> fuck of
<soulrider> hi everyone
<MadRush> hello
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> !seen tk
<ubotu> I last saw tk (i=tk@211.169.134.235) 5h 54m 42s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<MadRush> if i screw up my fstab, and my machine ceases to boot, how do i get to a shell to fix it
<HeXiOn> hello
<soulrider> uhm, maybe use the lvie CD?
<soulrider> and mount the partition where linux is locate
<soulrider> d
<soulrider> and then juste dit
<soulrider> hi HeXiOn
<MadRush> yeah i know i can use a live cd
<HeXiOn> is there any way to make amarok to store the lyrics in the HDD, and read first there before downloading from the net??
<MadRush> but i figure thatr takes longer than just dropping to a shell
<MadRush> but im not familiar with how to get to a shell in kubuntu
<MadRush> i used to have an older mandrake box that would complain when i had a bad entry, and conveniently force me to a shell, and id fix it..
<MadRush> isnt there some kind of boot option i could give it to not go into a higher run level
<soulrider> i dont know
<fritsch> MadRush: single
<soulrider> ive been usiong linux for less than 2 weeks :P
<fritsch> MadRush: just use the recovery entry?
<oem> sit house
<fritsch> MadRush: from grub
<MadRush> ok
<MadRush> have you used that option before?
<fritsch> MadRush: yes
<MadRush> oh ok
<fritsch> MadRush: what problem do you want to fix?
<MadRush> bad line in fstab
<MadRush> as in, a drive thats not physically there.
<fritsch> MadRush: ah! then this wont probably help
<MadRush> yeah?
<intelikey> tomaczec sorry it took so long to answer.  no the approach is not to read tons of material, i don't have a dvd player so i can't help with dvd issues.   maybe someone else can.
<fritsch> MadRush: boot from an CD and chroot into your box
<fritsch> MadRush: after that change the line
<MadRush> i just wanna get to a shell so i can sudo nano /etc/fstab
<MadRush> what does recovery offer you, anyway?
<fritsch> MadRush: which entry is false?
<MadRush> eh im screwing with fstab (adding a sshfs entry) and id like to be prepared before i reboot
<intelikey> i was searching for something that might indicate that yours was a common (and therefore addressed) issue.
<fritsch> MadRush: it does not boot up futher? just stops?
<fritsch> MadRush: ah okay! just be sure your / will mount okay
<MadRush> last time i had a bad entry in fstab it complained and halted
<MadRush> yeah it should mount no problemo.
<fritsch> MadRush: if you / cannot be mounted then, no other way than halt
<tomaczec> intelikey: np, it's a snowboard video... it can wait till winter. ;)
<MadRush> hmm
<MadRush> ok
<fritsch> MadRush: just prepare a boot cd for being able to chroot
<MadRush> yeah
<oem> sit house
<MadRush> ok then.
<intelikey> madrush boot normal kernel but add   init=/bin/sh   to the kernel line.    [esc]    E    to edit the grub prompt....      you will have to remount root rw and manually remount it ro before you ctrl+alt+del  to get out.
<intelikey> too late.
<tomaczec> fritsch: you are that guy i was waiting for... i am here via bluetooth/isdn from my new kubuntu box due to your help. rox!
<fritsch> intelikey: yes, in deed
<fritsch> tomaczec: cool :-)
<fritsch> tomaczec: i did not really do anything ;-)
<intelikey> yeah   lagging is so much fun.
<oem> sit house
<mr_daemon> Hello there, just a quick question -- I just upgraded to kde 3.5.4 using the kubuntu feed
<mr_daemon> And if I am to run something as root using, say, kdesu, the fonts will look crappy...
<mr_daemon> While in my profile, they're fine
<mr_daemon> Any ideas?
<oem> sit house
<Sanne> mr_daemon: I think you will have to configure the profile for the sudo user separately.
<tomaczec> after installing kubuntu... what would be the password for 'root'?
<tomaczec> cat /etc/passwd shows that this user exists.
<alex_yo> how to chande the log in screen in kubuntu
<Sanne> tomaczec: there is none, Kubuntu uses sudo with your user password.
<alex_yo> how to change the log in screen in kubuntu
<tomaczec> Sanne: but as said, there is a user in /etc/passwd... hence, for my guess, there must be a password for root.
<Sanne> tomaczec: no, you use: "udo command" for administrative tasks, and give it your user password.
<Sanne> tomaczec: just a sec, brb, then I'll find you a link that explains this
<tomaczec> Sanne: and who do i fix 'quirks' in my account?
<tomaczec> s/who do/how do/
<txx2> Hello, does anyone know how I can make my KDE task program buttons the same as this? http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3822/244/1600/amarok_network.png
<soulrider> i dont like how that looks :/
<ccc__> txx2: hm, which buttons you mean?
<txx2> ccc__,  the ones at the bottom, they are transparent
<txx2> the buttons as in, the minimized programs
<ccc__> txx2: right click the taskbar, choose configure panel > taskbar > appearance
<txx2> ccc__,  I'm there, and I've already made my task bar transparent, but my minimized application buttons are still 100% visible
<alex_yo> can somebody say how to change the login screen in kubuntu. i used one time ubuntu but i installed a week ago kubuntu. in ubuntu was a gnome display manager
<connyosis> txx2: advanced and then tint amount I believe
<txx2> connyosis,  Yes, I done that, and it only affects my task bars backround.
<connyosis> txx2: hmm, my minimized apps are faded out, that's what you're looking for right?
<txx2> connyosis,  yes
<Sanne> tomaczec: the link I promised: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ccc__> i'm using taskbar v2 which does that by default. but i reckon it's the elegant/for transparency setting i mentioned... don't remember exactly.
<txx2> ccc__,  when I make it transparent in appearance > advanced options > then set a transparent level, it only makes the background of the task bar trasnparent, nothing else.
<Martijn81> heyyy, does anyone know a source where the kmyfirewall options are more explained?
<ccc__> txx2: i was talking about taskbar > taskbar > appearance > "elegant" (or) "for transparency". i think standard is "classic"
<nutshell42> Martijn81: I've never used it, but some apps hide a lot of info in the shift+f1 tooltips
<nutshell42> I just connected a printer, configured it in the control center, it shows in the web interface, but I can't see it as user
<Martijn81> thnx
<nutshell42> Martijn81: only thank me if it actually helps ;)
<Gh0st75> anyone know what a good video editor for linux i should try? i'm looking for something to break up and crimp avi and mpeg files
<txx2> How would I install a "S3 graphics UniChrome Pro IGP" ?..
<nutshell42> txx: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86391
<nutshell42> txx2: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86391
<nutshell42> argh, sry
<txx2> That's ok, thanks for the link
<txx2> nutshell42,  How would I go about instlaling this driver and remove VESA for it?
<txx2> nutshell42,  opsey, found instructions
<txx2> nutshell42,  This guide is expecting too much of me. I am a new comer to linux.
<Gh0st75> some of the guides are a big over the head of newcomers like us, that's why channels like these help
<Gh0st75> some people are working on more basic guides too
<Gh0st75> wish i knew enough to be of more help, i need to start making notes on my learnings
<nutshell42> txx2: try installing this package: xserver-xorg-driver-via
<nutshell42> txx2: and then edit /etc/xorg.conf
<nutshell42> txx2: search for the device section, and change the entry Driver from vesa to via
<TheHighChild> Anyone know of a tutorial or app to encrypt web traffic?
<nutshell42> Gh0st75: try avidemux; mencoder is the best solution probably but it's command line, although you should have no troubles finding tutorials
<Gh0st75> thanks, will do some searching on avidemux
<westjd> Why is access Denied when I try to create a new folder in my slave hard drive?
<nutshell42> Gh0st75:  try apt-cache search avi editor or something like that for inspiration
<nutshell42> I heard kino's a good app too, but I gather you want a stream editor not a NLE
<nutshell42> westjd: can you do it with sudo?
<Gh0st75> since i don't what NLE means, i can't say for sure, lol
<Gh0st75> just wanna crop and trip some files to save space
<nutshell42> nle=non-linear-editor/ing
<nutshell42> it's for effects, music videos and stuff, think adobe premiere
<Gh0st75> ah, not looking to tinker with effects
<nutshell42> for your task mencoder should be the best tool, but ais it's command line
<Gh0st75> i have little talent or interest in anything artistic :)
<westjd> nutshell42: I don't know what sudo is.  What is that the acronym fore?
<CylonSix> Is there a default root password for Kubuntu? The FAQ says no, but when using Konsole to access the root shell, it asks for a password and doesn't accept my user password.
<CylonSix> Any ideas?
<TheHighChild> CylonSix: what command are you using exactly?
<TheHighChild> westjd: sudo means superuser do. It's to run a command as superuser but without entering a root shell
<nutshell42> westjd: sudo's a command line program that gives you root access; press alt+f2 and enter: "kdesu konqueror" (without the quotes) then enter your password, that gives you a konqueror window with superuser rights (at least it should =)
<TheHighChild> westjd: If you need to enter a root shell type 'sudo -i' then it will ask for your password. When you want to leave the root shell, type 'exit'
<TheHighChild> Anyone know of a tutorial or app to encrypt web traffic?
<wolfmanz> TheHighChild: you talking about from one machine to the internet or using one machine to go to another then to the internet?
<TheHighChild> wolfmanz: I presume using the local machine to encrypt rather than attempting to force the desitination to encrypt would be a better idea. Just not sure what to look for to be honest
<TheHighChild> wolfmanz: I'd like to do it locally so that plain-text traffic is not traveling the network
<TheHighChild> I work in a pretty 1337 evironment without any safeguards. I don't want my packets sniffed
<nutshell42> TheHighChild:  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/VPN-HOWTO/
<tapas> ok, i added some programs to the 6.06 live cd.. and booted into it
<tapas> running any qt app now gives me: konqueror: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3: unexpected PLT reloc type 0x00
<nutshell42> but both sides need to be part of it
<tapas> [erm, that was konqueror obviously] 
<nutshell42> it's not possible to just encrypt your traffic and it then becomes magically unencrypted somewhere
<tapas> is it not ok, to install stuff from universe?
<TheHighChild> thanks nutshell42
<nutshell42> you need some kind of proxy
<nutshell42> or other peer
<nutshell42> that you can connect to over an encrypted connection that then forwards your requests
<TheHighChild> Yeah, i guess I wasn't thinking it through. I just want to avoid plain text traffic on my network. It's not secure in any sense.
<TheHighChild> but I also don't want my ISP to log my traffic either
<ubuntu__> hi i've been using a dual boot winxp/kubuntu system, but yesterday I got "Error loading operating system" instead of the grub boot loader...on examining my hard drive after mounting it on a live cd, I noticed that my /boot/grub/grub.conf is missing- would this be the cause of the problems?
<TheHighChild> ugh. I guess I'll have to wiat for IPV6
<nutshell42> look for a proxy/anonymizer, but generally it's more trouble than it's worth
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__: Yes, your grub.conf is where grub gets it's HD locations, You can reinstall it with the livecd though
<wolfmanz> TheHighChild: if you worried about e-mail and the like encrypt it of course who ever is going to get that mail will have to decrypt it
<TheHighChild> nutshell42: yeah, I've worked with privoxy a bit but it's dogslow.
<westjd> is there any reason why my resolution isnt any better than 1024 x 768?
<westjd> and it wont let me make it any better
<ubuntu__> TheHighChild: I have Kubuntu 32 bit installed, but am using the Kubuntu AMD64 cd (cuz I cant find the other one)...does it matter if I use this CD to reinstall Grub?
<nagyv> any ideas how to set up openoffice to open the links in firefox instead of konqueror? as I know Firefox is already set up as the default browser.
<TheHighChild> wolfmanz: More so concerned about web searches and whatnot. i use keys with my email and such as is. I just want to surf safely and anonymously. Not tha tI'm doing anything bad. I just don't like how the internet is turning out in the US
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__: yes it does
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__: Well, actually, it may not. Better not take my word on this
* tapas cries
<ubuntu__> TheHighChild: crap
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__: if you have a 64 bit CPU, which I presume you do. I don't think you'll have a problem
<ubuntu__> TheHighChild- how would I reinstall grub then- hehe...sorry im still a newbie...
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__: To reinstall grub 'sudo grub-install /install/location'
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__: Aren't we all ;)
<ubuntu__> TheHighChild- so I guess I have to mount my drives first right?
<ubuntu__> hehe
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__: You'll need to mount the partition where you want to install grub
<ubuntu__> kk
<westjd> I know my computer can do 1600 x 1200 why is kubuntu not letting me past 1024 x 768?
<ubuntu__> TheHighChild- so in my case it would really be just hte harddrive that has kubuntu on it right- not the windows xp one
<TheHighChild> westjd: It may not recognize the exact model of your monitor, also, make sure you can achieve that resolution with the refresh that is being tried
<soulrider> hey everyone! im compiling kopete and its taking quite a while, is that normal ?
<tapas> ugh
<tapas> seems to be a glibc bug
<tapas> grmbl
<tapas> hot damn
<Tm_T> soulrider: how long
<tapas> why does this happen to me the night i need to ship a program to a client
<soulrider> its been going for at least 5 minutes :P
<ubuntu__> TheHighChild: is it possible to mount a partition just in terminal w/o changing files- since Im on a live CD right now?
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__: 'grub-install /dev/hda' should work for you, BUT that's not for certain. are you using an IDE disk? just 1 of them?
<soulrider> theres allways new text in the console
<rictoo_> I whanna run an sh file (it IS there) but it says sh: setup.sh: No such file or directory
<Tm_T> soulrider: err, that compiling will take 30 min easily
<ubuntu___> hi all, i just installed windows on another partition and it of course wiped out grub. I've tried grub-install /dev/hda from the kubuntu cd and it says "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device."
<soulrider> O.O
<ubuntu__> TheHighChild- kubuntu is installed on /dev/sda1
<soulrider> really?!
<Tm_T> soulrider: yes, that's not even much
<soulrider> this version of kopete better not crash like the last one
<ubuntu___> can anyone help?
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__ and where is windows installed?
<Tm_T> soulrider: =)
<ubuntu__> TheHighChild- /dev/hda1
<sorush2> xgl is the best..
<Tm_T> soulrider: what you're compiling? 0.12.2 ?
<soulrider> yea
<ubuntu___> at /hda2
<rictoo_> I whanna run an sh file (it IS there) but it says sh: setup.sh: No such file or directory =/
<soulrider> 0.12.1 would crahs as soon as it was opened
<Tm_T> soulrider: interesting
<ubuntu__> TheHighChild- except that the live cd hasnt recognized either drive at this point...
<glick> excuse me how do i install guarddog firewall?
<glick> its not in adept
<tapas> ok, so it seems this might be a bit error in my image somewhere
<tapas> phew
<soulrider> more annoying than interesting :P
<tapas> ok, starting all over again ;)
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__ are they mounted?
<Tm_T> soulrider: I hope you configured with --enable-debug switch
<soulrider> eeerrrr
<soulrider> nope
<soulrider> whats that
<Tm_T> :(
<ubuntu__> TheHighChild- not yet- dont know how to at this point...
<westjd> TheHighChild: I am only at 60 Hz, I had unbuntu on this and it was allowing 1600 by 1200, what can I do gain such resolutions?
<Tm_T> well, if you have more problems, with that we may be able to track the bug down
<Tm_T> without it it's pretty impossible
<TheHighChild> westjd: The way i do it is to edit the xorg.conf file. This isn't a good idea if you're not familiar with what you're doing. I would suggest checking out the forums and the wiki for a starter guide
<glick> what repo is guarddog in?
<martamius> can anyone help me with restoring grub after a windows install?
<TheHighChild> ubuntu__: Hopefully this may help you a bit http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42030
<nutshell42> westjd: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<TheGateKeeper> glick: you need to enable the universe repo: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<TheGateKeeper> !repos > glick
<jinho> TheHighChild- thanks (changed my name from ubuntu_ to jinho)
<TheHighChild> jinho: Thanks, the underscores were annoying. lol
<martamius> can anyone help me with restoring grub after a windows install? grub-install isn't working
<jinho> TheHighChild: lol
#kubuntu 2007-08-06
<underdog5004> !attitude | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<underdog5004> !people
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about people - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> adenicio, try spelling out all the words. It makes you seem more intelligent.
<adenicio> underdog5004: sorry im not that good in riten english
<underdog5004> adenicio, what is your native language?
<underdog5004> I'm guessing spanish or italian...
<whizadree> darn my luck i just got one step further ,
<koyo001> klobster: got anything from the paste
<klobster> adencio | !es
<adenicio> underdog5004: when i conect to the net someone try to conect to me and control my mouse n keyboard
<underdog5004> adenicio, how can you tell?
<Dragnslcr> adenicio (n=adenicio@Mix-Pointe-a-Pitre-105-2-13.w80-9.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> The .fr would make me guess French first
<adenicio> underdog5004: english
<underdog5004> !fr | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hangthedj> whizadree: have you looked at www.linux-laptops.org?
<underdog5004> adenicio, yeah, but how can you tell someone is connecting to you?
<Dragnslcr> adenicio- are you talking about VNC connections?
<whizadree> hangthedj just checking now
<adenicio> underdog5004: something pop up saying someone trying to control the pc will i alow them to take control of mouse n keyboard that wa it said
<adenicio> Dragnslcr: i dont have vnc.unless it does install the same time as u installl kubuntu
<klobster> koyo001: can you ls /media anbd paste it? it looks like the drive IS in fact mounting?
<Dragnslcr> adenicio- I don't believe so
<underdog5004> adenicio, do this: less cat /var/log/auth.log
<koyo001> klobster: i see the drive i just dont know where to access it from
<underdog5004> look for successful connections...or just pastebin it.
<adenicio> underdog5004: its says theres no such file
<Dragnslcr> adenicio- you can see what ports you have open in a terminal with netstat -ltu
<underdog5004> do this : cd /var/log
<miles> can u unfold the cube in beryl or is that compiz only?
<underdog5004> then type in : ls -a | grep auth.log
<underdog5004> miles, you can do that, but not by default. Look in beryl options for that
<miles> yea, i know, but what is it called?
<klobster> koyo001: where do you see the drive?
<underdog5004> miles, just look around, geez, I'm not going to spoon feed you.
<miles> because, ive looked at every option
<underdog5004> h/o, lemme look
<miles> ok well i got another beryl question, and dont get mad becauese it isnt noob
<BluesKaj> miles, how can you be sure ?
* miles knows people get mad when other people ask about beryl in #kubuntu
<underdog5004> miles, in Beryl settings manager, go to Desktop -> Desktop Cube the go to shortcuts, and click on bindings
<underdog5004> for me, it's <Control><Alt>z
<underdog5004> you can change it though
<BluesKaj> not mad  miles, just annoyed ...
<BluesKaj> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<miles> ok
<koyo001> klobster: system settings/advanced/disk and filesystem
<miles> well i got one more question though, and this one is legit
<underdog5004> if it's related to beryl, take it to #ubuntu-effects
<underdog5004> what is the question?
<miles> beryl project rejoined compiz correct?
<underdog5004> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> miles, yep, it's now called compiz fusion
<miles> well no, im just wondering what is going to happen to beryl
<miles> does it get taken out of the repos?
<underdog5004> it'll be abandoned, I imagine...I'm just waiting a bit for fusion to mature...
<klobster> what does it say there?
<miles> yea, i switched to fusion, and it looked more os x, but it ran worse
<underdog5004> good to know
<miles> and then i switched back, and thats why i wasnt sure if you could unfold in beryl
<underdog5004> yes, you can.
<miles> jeez, its not like i was asking how to get beryl
* underdog5004 backs away
* miles casts lvl 2 heal
<underdog5004> lol
<klobster> koyo001: you should be able to create a mount point from there, if you wish.  just right click on a partition and choose modify
<hamato> Yeah I like that, miles. I put on my robe and wizard hat.
<underdog5004> ahahahahahah!
<underdog5004> I love that! "Not you again!"
<klobster> !family | hamato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klobster> grr.  not my day
<BluesKaj> bah....eyecandy...what a waste of time ... impresses for a while , i gues but what real use is beryl anyway ?
<underdog5004> BluesKaj, I find it easier to use my multiple desktops.
<miles> i use it at work, it really does help if you have a lot of windows
<miles> wobbly windows dont add anything
<underdog5004> BluesKaj, also, wobbly windows make it feel more organic
<miles> but it is something mac and windows cant do
<BluesKaj> organic ...gawd :)
<klobster> koyo001: what is the device location in system settings?
<underdog5004> lol
<miles> all i gotta say, its kinda wierd now when my windows dont wobble
* underdog5004 agrees
<koyo001> klobster: /dev/sda1
<underdog5004> it throws me for about 4 minutes...
<klobster> ???
<BluesKaj> don't mind me ...just a grumpy old retired guy with an ati graphics card :)
<underdog5004> BluesKaj, oh, I'm sorry...I didn't know...
<BluesKaj> i don't need sympathey :)
<klobster> koyo001: how? I mean but...  Are you using fiesty?
<BluesKaj> err sympathy
<miles> would it be unwise to not upgrade to gutsy?
<klobster> your USB drive is /dev/SDA1???
<miles> its not going to be supported
<koyo001> klobster: yes kubuntu fiesty
<klobster> koyo001: see above
<koyo001> klobster: yes sda1
<klobster> can you capture a screenshot of your disk and filesystem window and pastebin it?
<underdog5004> imageshack.us , I think
<BluesKaj> depends what hardware you are running and what gutsy can run on it  ... my experience was very positive in some areas , but very unsatisfactory in the graphics dept
<koyo001>  klobster: how? dont know how to do that???
* BluesKaj like his google earth ( 3D & DRI ) wouldn't work with the available drivers for ati onboards
<underdog5004> too bad, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> feisty does nicely tho , so I'll stick with it
<klobster> koyo001: sorry use imageshack.us
<whizadree> hangthedj , well i got the non wirless card work got ip and updating
<whizadree> but still wirless is the battle
<klobster> koyo001: you can use the printscreen button and save it to disk
<klobster> sorry i am a little tired
<hangthedj> whizadree: what kind of card is it?
<whizadree> hang > its a dell wirless 1390 wlan
<klobster> koyo001: also pastebin the output of df
<koyo001>  klobster: i set a mount point as /media
<koyo001>  klobster: and device as /dev/sda1
<miles> brb
<koyo001> but tells me that only root has permission of access
<miles> !find ardour
<ubotu> Found: ardour-doc, ardour-gtk, ardour-gtk-dbg, ardour-gtk-i686, ardour-session-exchange
<klobster> koyo001: you shouldn't use /media as a mount poitn, you should create a folder in /media to mount to
<slim> What's good? I have a problem. I need to install a *.run file. I don't know how to do it.
<klobster> koyo001: can you pastebin the df command for me?
<slim> I've gone to "Properties" and made it 'executable'.
<koyo001>  klobster: http://dpaste.com/16074/
<Sanne> slim: are you sure the application isn't installable from the Ubuntu repositories?
<miles> !find ardour2
<ubotu> Package/file ardour2 does not exist in feisty
<klobster> koyo001: the drive IS mounted at /media currently. can you run df again with the -T option (sorry, I forgot to include that)
<miles> !find ardour
<ubotu> Found: ardour-doc, ardour-gtk, ardour-gtk-dbg, ardour-gtk-i686, ardour-session-exchange
<Sanne> miles: I don't know if ubuntustudio's repositories provide ardour2, but might be worth a try. Just a thought.
<ryaren> hi
<BluesKaj> !*.run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryaren> I have a very big problem! When I install the nvidia driver, the kernel module doesn't load when I restart my computer
<koyo001> klobster: that command does not work
<klobster> df -T koyo001: ??
<Geekosaur> Can anyone suggest a solution to my problem?  I desperately needed a pdf copy of a document, sGreetings and salutations, y'all.
<koyo001> klobster: http://dpaste.com/16075/
<klobster> !ntfs | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Geekosaur> Oops, I was trying to get sometging done, and I get tangled up.
<Sanne> Geekosaur: do you mean something like a "print to pdf" option?
<koyo001> klobster: so what??? linux reads ntfs
<klobster> koyo001: sorry i have to make my daughter and i some dinner, if you need further help installing the ntfs driver, i will be back in 45 minutes
<Geekosaur> I have apparently set my printers up so that the pdf printer is the default, and I can't print to the real printer.  Does anyone know how I can get back where I should be?  Too many users...
<whizadree> does anyone have information on how to get the 1390 WLAN Wireless Driver to work ?
<ryaren_> When I install nvidia driver and reboot my computer, the kernel module doesn't load and I don't know why!
<elite101> hey is there a simple p2p sharing client like limewire? or frostwire?
<BluesKaj> elite101:  amule
<elite101> does it work good?
<klobster> koyo001: linux does not read ntfs by default
<elite101> like alot of users?
<BluesKaj> I'm using it
<elite101> so does it work with music/programs/video?
<whizadree> BluesKaj  does it link into the emule system by default?
<elite101> well i will try it
<klobster> koyo001: if you do ls /media/Seagate/ what is the output?
<BluesKaj> yup whizadree , you may have to configure some ports
<elite101> does frostwire work good?
<whizadree> nice ... thats where i get some good ebooks
<miles> no
<BluesKaj> frostwire sucks
* miles salutes
<whizadree> :)
<koyo001> klobster: permission denied
<elite101> well i messed up my computer using lime wire :)
<elite101> it sucked very bad
<elite101> but i got everything running on kubuntu really good now
<MaTiAz> 'tards use limewire
<klobster> koyo001: hrm. and sudo ls /media/Seagate ?
<slim_> I've got to update punkbuster. How do I get to the desktop as Root, or how can I execute a *.run package from the command line?
<klobster> koyo001: how did you mount the drive?
<koyo001> klobster: through system
<whizadree> brb
<klobster> koyo001: can you do " cat /etc/fstab " and dpaste it?
<Geekosaur> I guess I am rolling off the page, so I will try this another way.  Somehow, through some means, my system can no longer print normally.  The job goes from the app to the server, and stops there.  I restart the server, and all is well.  The job is in the tray, ready to go.but can't.  Yes the printer is on and ready to accept jobs, and I have even restarted the machine - still the same.  HELP!!
<carlucha63> hola
<carlucha63> hola
<Geekosaur> I'll try this again.  I have a Feisty system and a HP F-380 PSC printer.  Somehow the printer is not working and the system may be fouled upand be pointing  to a virtual printer (pdf I believe)).
<whizadree> whats the location of the network card config
<underdog5004> whizadree, for a gui, go to kmenu > system settings > network settings
<underdog5004> for a cli, just use ifconfig
<adenicio> anyone know how to use the wiimote on feity?bluethoot obex is not detecting my wiimote
<adenicio> anyone know how to use the wiimote on feity?bluethoot obex is not detecting my wiimote
<whizadree> ok there but etho is there any more looks like it didnt launch on boot up
<dthacker> Geekosaur: from the command line, type lpstat -d and see what your default destination is.
<whizadree> eth1 is there (but thats the usless broadcom drivers which is not working at present ) , eth0 was my  hardwired
<dthacker> whizadree: was your hardwired connection DHCP or a static IP?
<whizadree> DHCP  - but the etho was showing before a reboot
<dthacker> OK, so you have rebooted, and eth0 does not work.  Step 1 is verify your physical connection.  Make sure the network card has some blinky lights.
<whizadree> all present and correct
<whizadree> lights on both at NIC and Router
<Tomi-idle> ping localhost
<buck_> i love this linux
<dthacker> whizadree: Step two is to try and reach your DHCP server again.  Pop open Konsole and type sudo ifdown eth0.  You'll need to give sudo your password
<whizadree> 0.0049,ms ok
<adenicio> anyone know how to use the wiimote on feity?bluethoot obex is not detecting my wiimote
<adenicio> buck_: why?
<whizadree> eth0 not configured
<dthacker> whizadree: ok try "sudo ifup eth0"  and watch it try to reach the DHCP server
<buck_> because its a pain in the ass and the rewards are awesome
<whizadree> ERROR while getting interface flags:no such device
<whizadree> failed to bring up eth0
<dthacker> whizadree: you say the card has loaded before, correct?
<whizadree> yup , whats the config file for the boot up of the card maybe its not in there
<whizadree> i wonder if the card isnt even loaded
<whizadree> thats what it look s like
<dthacker> hmmm, I have dapper running right now.  I think in fiesty there's an auto detect utility in the System Configuration GUI.
<level1> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ryaren> pls help! When I install nvidia 9639 driver and I reboot the system it loads 7184 Nvidia kernel module and my X doesn't start!! But I don't understand why!?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, did you uninstall the old driver before installing the new one?
<ryaren> I installed 9639 to a brand new kubuntu
<ryaren> Kubuntu install some kind of nvidia driver by default?
<SlimJa> Anyone here play Enemy Territory?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, shouldn't....at least not the proprietary ones
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, are you in text mode right now?
<SlimJa> I can't seem to connect to bunker1.aaxxss.com
<ryaren> no
<whizadree> does where within init.d would you locate the eth0 bootup
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, you are on kubuntu, tho, correct
<hitmanWilly> ?
<ryaren> yes
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, what method did you use to install the driver?
<dawiz> #mepis
<dawiz> anyone know how i can get to the mepis irc channel?\
<ryaren> from a *.run package
<dawiz> im new to irc
<dawiz> cant get grub to install for nothing
<hitmanWilly> dawiz, /join #mepis
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, that's where the problem is probably
<W8TAH> hi folks -- im on kubuntu feisty and i need to scale the speed of my proc due to temperature issues -- autoscaling woudl be ideal -- can anyone recomend a package or procedure?
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: no it is not the problem because when I installed from a repos it didn't work to...
<ryaren> alays the same problem
<ryaren> kernel module and driver doesn't match
<ryaren> but
<ryaren> when I installed the 9639 and start X without reboot
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, the one from the repos and the .run package are probably conflicting
<dawiz> can anyone help with grub?
<ryaren> when I installed the 9639 and start X without reboot driver works fine
<ryaren> and when I reboot the system didn't load the correct kernel module!
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, that's because the .run script isn't aware of the kubuntu packaging methods
<ryaren> no
<ryaren> In the past I successfully installed the driver from *.run pack
<ryaren> I'm sure the problem is not on the installation method
<whizadree> ethtool cant find eth0 either
<whizadree> *sigh*
<ryaren> if I install from adept manager there is the same problem so ..
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, what I would suggest is you uninstall any nvidia drivers currently installed and start from scratch
<ryaren> okay
<ryaren> how can i uninstall?
<ryaren> all of the nvidia drivers?
<ryaren> and kernel modules
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, for the .run its <name_of_run_pkg> --uninstall
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, run with sudo
<JohnFlux> hmm.  I clicked on a link for nasa tv, which is a link to a .ram  file that contains a link to a .rm file
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, and for the repo ones, its sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-glx*
<JohnFlux> and it just worked.  it loaded kaffeine and just played
<JohnFlux> that means all my ugly scripts that I've had to use before and no longer useful
<JohnFlux> i wish to complain! :-D  It's all becoming too easy
<JohnFlux> :)
<dawiz> can anyone help with grub?
<hitmanWilly> dawiz, what exactly is the problem with it?
<dawiz> it wont install
<hitmanWilly> ?
<dawiz> i try to install and it wont install grub
<dawiz> i reboot, and i get grub>\
<dawiz> grub>
<koyote> hrm. amarok apparently hasn't been saving my playlists
<hitmanWilly> dawiz, ok, that's an improperly configured menu.lst
<dawiz> trying to fix this for a day now
<dawiz> that was one error
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: command not found
<dawiz> menu.lst
<dawiz> i dont have floppy
<dawiz> i been through all the howtos
<dawiz> none of them are working
<dawiz> i never had grub
<dawiz> this is a fresh install
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, sudo ./<name_of_pkg>.run --uninstall
<BluesKaj> dawiz: then DL and burn supergrubdisk ...it'll help you reinstall grub
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, from the directory where you have the .run file
<dawiz> im not reinstalling
<dawiz> this is a fresh install
<BluesKaj>  reinstall grub
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: done
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-glx*
<dawiz> there is nothing to reinstall
<dawiz> does that matter?
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: How can I see which type of Nvidia kernel modules are installed on my system?
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: done too
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, lsmod
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, shows all modules currently installed
<Level15> ryaren: aptitude search nvidia-kernel
<Tomi-idle> http://tumbl.us/post/7678724  omg lol
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, what video card do you have?
<BluesKaj> dawiz: read this again .. DL and burn "supergrubdisk"
<koyote> no
<koyote> if I try to recreate a playlist it claims one already exists
<koyote> but I can't FIND it or SELECT it
<dawiz> does it matter if im not dual booting?
<marckie> hello?
<hitmanWilly> dawiz, no, it makes it easier in fact
<marckie> has anybody here used screenlets?
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: Nvidia geforce 4 ti4200
<marckie> !screenlets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, you need the legacy drivers then
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: lsmod tells somekindof nvidia module is installed
<marckie> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
<BluesKaj> dawiz: No
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: nvidia               3930348  0
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: how can I uninstall this?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, what did the dpkg cmd return?
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: skip the deleting nvidia-glx* because it is not available
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-glx
<koyote> where does amarok store playlist files by default?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, you actually probably need the 7xxx series drivers for your vid card
<koyote> since the search function tyo add a playlisty I made (which apparently for some dumb reaosn IS NOT added when I save it)
<koyote> is also dumb, in the nonrecursive sense
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: Ok deleted! But lsmod tells nvidia module is loading.. Maybe I have to reboot the system?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: No, I need 96xx driver
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, not for a geforce 4
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: I had that one in the past
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, really, i thought that was a legacy card...
<hitmanWilly> hold on a sec...
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: okay
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: I reboot the system
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ feisty-seveas all
<koyote> *sigh* why can't default installed default apps just handle simple stuff without breaking?
<x_link> Is that repo down or what?
<koyote> saving a playlist and ffinding it again should not require a mac.
<x_link> Haven't been working for a couple of days.
<ryaren> re
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, one more thing to check
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, it is the 9x series you need btw, sorry
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-glx-legacy
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, see if that actually deletes anything
<dawiz> ok im attempting supergrubdisk
<koyote> so, where are playlist files stored by default?
<koyote> what is the file extension?
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: as I said 9639 driver wroks fine without reboot the system, because the installation progress manually load 9639 kernel module, but after the rebooting only th 7184 kernel module loads and the X does not start..
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: It didn't delete anything
<ryaren> so now all of the nvidia drivers deleted
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, that has the correct drivers (9x series) for that card
<ryaren> but If i install the 9639 driver and reboot the system it will load the 7184 kernel module
<ryaren> I'm sure about that
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, no it won't because there is no 7184 module for it to load :)
<ryaren> okay I'll try
<ryaren> just hold on a sec
<ryaren> okay No it works fine WITHOUT reboot!
<ryaren> Now I reboot the system
<ryaren> just a min
<marC-> how do you install icon themes?
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: r u here?
<hitmanWilly> yeah, still here
<hitmanWilly> same problem?
<ryaren> yes
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, you said this was a fresh install, right?
<ryaren> yes
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, normally i wouldn't say this, but it sounds like something got seriously borked somewhere during install
<ryaren> NVRM: Loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module 1.0-7184
<marC-> how do you install icon themes in kubuntu? trying to install the crystal icon theme?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, in a console try this: sudo rmmod nvidia
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, see what that returns
<graft> marC-: just install kde-icons-crystal
<ryaren> nothin returns
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, sudo modprobe nvidia
<marC-> graft: i dled theme from kde-look
<ryaren> ok
<ryaren> and then?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, anything return?
<marC-> graft: the icon theme installer for somereason wont recognize anything in the kde crystal theme directory
<ryaren> nothin
<ryaren> wow
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, what?
<ryaren> now driver works fine
<ryaren> but
<ryaren> If I will reboot the system it will be okay too?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, nope, just manually did what the installer does
<ryaren> ahh
<ryaren> How can I fix this problem
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, hold on a sec, need to check something
<ryaren> okay
<marC-> Hello all, I'm trying to install this icon theme  KDE_Crystal_Diamond_2.6_Kubuntu_Mod.... I am having no such luck could anyone point me in the right direction?
<bob_sinclair> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bob_sinclair> !find cifs
<ubotu> Found: libjcifs-java, libjcifs-java-doc
<bob_sinclair> hmm
<minus> find divx
<minus> !find divx
<ubotu> Found: divxcomp, avifile-divx-plugin
<ryaren_> hitmanWilly: there is something what may help in the messages log:
<ryaren_> Aug  6 02:29:27 ryaren-home kernel: [   30.566925]  NVRM: RM/client version mismatch!!
<ryaren_> Aug  6 02:29:27 ryaren-home kernel: [   30.566934]  NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!
<hitmanWilly> ryaren_, ok, try this for me, sudo nano /etc/defaults/linux-restricted-modules-common
<ryaren_> ok
<hitmanWilly> ryaren_, then add nvidia inside the quotes
<ryaren_> it is an empty file
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ? nothing at all?
<ryaren_> yep
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, i think ive got the issue :)
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, exit out
<ryaren_> yep
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<ryaren_> no defaults
<ryaren_> ./etc/default
<ryaren_> :)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<marC-> Hello all, I'm trying to install this icon theme  KDE_Crystal_Diamond_2.6_Kubuntu_Mod.... I am having no such luck could anyone point me in the right direction?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, let me know what that does
<ryaren_> hitmanWilly: It contain only this line: DISABLED_MODULES=""
<hitmanWilly> ryaren_, that's not an empty file then :)
<hitmanWilly> ryaren_, inside the quotes after that is where i needed you to add nvidia
<ryaren_> hitmanWilly: like this? DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia"
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, yup
<ryaren_> and then?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, save and exit
<ryaren_> ok :)
<ryaren_> reboot?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, yeah, there is one more thing, but see if this works first
<ryaren_> ok
<Jmanfoo> Maybe I'm wrong, but didn't the xscreensavers used to take a screenshot of the desk to do distortions on?
<ryaren> re
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: nothing happens
<ryaren> still 7184 loaded
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: Are you here?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, sorry, stepped out for a sec
<ryaren> okay
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, anything
<hitmanWilly> ?
<ryaren> Nothing
<ryaren> still 7184 loaded
<hitmanWilly> that is weird, ok...lsmod | grep nv and see what pops up
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, actually, pastebin the output of that
<hitmanWilly> !paste | ryaren
<ubotu> ryaren: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ryaren> okok
<ryaren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32707/plain/
<jago> how can i change the screen resolution of kdm to 1024 x 768 instead of 800 x 600?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, sudo nano /etc/modules and pastebin the contents of that
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: I manually loaded the right module! (rmmod, modprobe)
<ryaren> it is not problem?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, just now or before the lsmod cmd?
<Jmanfoo> jago, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find where it says "Section Screen"
<jago> jmamfoo, thank you!
<Jmanfoo> change the "virtual" line to 1024 768 instead of 800 600
<ryaren> before the lsmod
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, that explains it :)
<Jmanfoo> np jago
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: So i have to reboot again?
<ryaren> ./etc/modules: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32708/plain/
<x_link> deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ feisty-seveas all
<x_link> Is that repo working for you guys?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, add nvidia to that file
<x_link> It worked for me the first days, but hasn't been for the last 2-3 days now
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, then try a reboot
<ryaren> I tried this but it didn't work
<ryaren> but as u wish
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, nm then
<ryaren> re
<x_link> baah
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: nothin changed :(
<buck_> i love linux
<Jmanfoo> i second that
<buck_> forget bg
<MaTiAz> lol
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: whait is fuse and lp in /etc/modules ?
<buck_> i may never buy another MS product again
<MaTiAz> I believe in the coexistence of Linux and Windows :p
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, different modules the kernel loads
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, im working on a workaround for you, hold on one sec
<buck_> i will see if i can find a reason to use Windows..
<buck_> well none ..
<buck_> hahaha
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: okay
<Littleboots> games
<Littleboots> that's about it
<buck_> no .. not games
<Littleboots> yes
<buck_> i am playing ut 2k4
<Jmanfoo> eh, i wish my reverse VNC and exchange calendar still worked, but other than that i don't miss windows at all
<Littleboots> other games
<MaTiAz> buck_: Games, and some other stuff
<MaTiAz> Like Adobe products
<buck_> and ut3 will be released on linux too
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: Maybe I have to delete linux-restricted-manager package...
<Jmanfoo> i dont miss adobe one bit lol
<Littleboots> yes, but not everyone in the world likes UT =)
<MaTiAz> buck_: Umm there are MANY MANY MANY other games than UT
<buck_> linux has some powerful art programs
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, no
<buck_> yeah .. doom 3
<Jmanfoo> scorched3d is pretty cool
<Littleboots> no
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: why?
<Jmanfoo> quake 3 runs on linux
<Jmanfoo> railroad tycoon lol
<buck_> if the game is worth it .. it will have a linux engine
<Littleboots> most iD and epic tech runs on linux
<MaTiAz> buck_: Ok, gimme a program which is as capable as Macromedia Flash
<Littleboots> everybody else though.. not so much
<MaTiAz> for flash editing of course
<buck_> maybe EPIC will release gears of war
<Jmanfoo> uh AJAX is making flash old hat
<MaTiAz> Jmanfoo: Well I have my reasons for using Flash
<Jmanfoo> there's some new stuff now that will make flash obsolete
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, open a console and cd to /etc/rcc2.d
<MaTiAz> So I don't give a <insert bad words> about other stuff :p
<buck_> flash is so yesterday
<hitmanWilly> sorry, rc2.d
<ryaren> done
<buck_> still easy
<buck_> to use
<buck_> and all
<Littleboots> new icon themes give me the warm fuzzies
<MaTiAz> Of course I could do that in vmware, but I prefer dualboot
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, sudo nano S99znvidia
<buck_> than you may as well own a MAC
<Jmanfoo> i'm dual-booting Vista right now, only because I paid out the nose for the vista license with my laptop and i'm not gonna throw it away lol
<MaTiAz> meh
<buck_> all that graphic art and media stuff
<MaTiAz> Jmanfoo: Same :)
<MaTiAz> buck_: I'm not gonna buy overpriced hardware
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, then add the following lines to it
<Jmanfoo> i uninstalled everything i had running on vista though, except some apps i use at work
<whizadree> yes ! i just got my Motorola WC810b/g working with Kubuntu
<MaTiAz> My 1100 euro computer is much faster than the iMac with somewhat same price
<hitmanWilly> #!/bin/sh
<buck_> .. if you are willing to pay for overpriced software..
<hitmanWilly> rmmod nvidia
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: you mean: S20nvidia-kernel
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, hold on
<buck_> linux rox
<MaTiAz> buck_: Whatever, I still need Windows for some stuff
<MaTiAz> Linux is awesome
<MaTiAz> But it doesn't replace Windows
<MaTiAz> For some people
<MaTiAz> (not talking for everyone)
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: ok done
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, no, this will be a new file
<buck_> im just impressed that it runs these games better than my windows did
<MaTiAz> And I like gaming (other games than UT series) so I need Windows for that too :p
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: okay, done
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, you added the #!/bin/sh ?
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: yes
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, ok, add rmmod nvidia, then add modprobe nvidia
<buck_> well if the craze catches on .. i forsee games crossplatforming like they are doing now.
<buck_> counterstrike source
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: S99znvidia -->  #!/bin/sh, rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia
<MaTiAz> buck_: There are only a few commercial games with Linux versions
<buck_> damn the list goes on
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: done
<MaTiAz> And there's no reason for them to do Linux ports
<buck_> yeah ..
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, all on different lines, correct?
<MaTiAz> A very very small portion of gamers use Linux
<buck_> becaue they can make more money
<Littleboots> that and alot of games are written using directX
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: of course
<MaTiAz> Littleboots: Yeah that too
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, sometimes you'd be surprised
<buck_> but the smart games are cross platform
<Littleboots> and DirectX does bring the pretties
<MaTiAz> And I built my new computer specifically for gaming too, I'm not throwing Windows away :p
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, anyway, save and exit
<buck_> unless its an exclusive
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: I know :)
<hitmanWilly> ryaren then chmod it +x
<buck_> PS3 is not DX
<MaTiAz> So?
<buck_> i think xbox might be
<MaTiAz> It is
<Littleboots> yeah, and it a few years it will look worse than DirectX games
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, this *should* work
<Littleboots> thats how it always goes
<Littleboots> that's the advantage/curse pc gaming has
<buck_> well the same games are written for both platforms.. becaue money
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, its a hack, but hopefully an effective one
<Littleboots> buy a shader3 card now and in a few years you'll need a shader4 card
<buck_> all the bitchen FPS seem to cross platform too
<MaTiAz> Littleboots: That's just evolution :)
<MaTiAz> I'm really waiting for UT3
<MaTiAz> I hope my Geforce 8800GTS runs it well :)
<buck_> i have been since the begining of the year
<Littleboots> I know, is just that by bank account does "evolve" quite as fast
<MaTiAz> haha
<MaTiAz> mine neither :>
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, once that's done, try a reboot
<buck_> I have dual 8800 gtxs
<Littleboots> oh yea
<Littleboots> I've got
<buck_> no ..
<MaTiAz> buck_: Uh, are you microsoft or something?
<buck_> but i will
<MaTiAz> lol
<buck_> hahah
<buck_> i dream ..
<buck_> actuall i have SLI 7900 GT OC they suck
<MaTiAz> 8800 Ultra in triple SLI = dream
<hitmanWilly> i like my 7900
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: okay i try
<MaTiAz> 8800 cards are huge :)
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, lemme know :)
<buck_> well i am after 1 year sending mine in for replacement with BFG
<buck_> they said i will probably be doing that again
<buck_> i said good think you have lifetime warrenty
<buck_> but one shitcanned worse than the other
<buck_> so i sent that back first
<buck_> seems the memory on them cant handle the OC
<hitmanWilly> how hard is sli to pull off under linux, never tried it
<MaTiAz> My R9600XT broke, so I got a geforce 6200 as a replacement
<MaTiAz> lame
<MaTiAz> But then my old computer broke so I had to get a new one :3
<MaTiAz> Core 2 Duo rocks
<Jmanfoo> anyone here know a lot about running VNC under linux?
<whizadree> is there away of installing gnome on kubuntu ?
<Jmanfoo> AMD forever baby!
<buck_> yeah ..
<dawiz> gnome and kde dont run together
<Jmanfoo> whizadree, just download Ubuntu
<buck_> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is one
<dawiz> they are desktop environments
<buck_> yeah .. sudo first
<whizadree> well im doing udates atm
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, you may just want to apt-get gnome instead, less ancillary programs
<whizadree> and can the run lie with my other linux box ( be able to select which desktop enviro
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, yup
<whizadree> nice
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: Nice! It is working, but I really don't understand what is the problem exactly..
<dawiz> i wish xubuntu would install
<dawiz> or the other 11 distros ive tried
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, the kernel is trying to load the 7x module for some reason, the script I had you right just ovverrides that
<hitmanWilly> *write
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: Yes it is okay but How can it happen to load 71 module if it is not exist? :D
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, that's what I was trying to figure out :P
<jago> is it possible to have kdm be one resolution and my screen be another?
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, most likely its installed somewhere under some other name
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: No, because the kernel loaded 71 after the fresh install
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, what version, btw?
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: 7.04
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, yeah, that's weird, ive never seen that one...
<level1__> hi, my computer keeps hanging.  I can move the mouse, but nothing else.  I tried to log out and its not doing anything
<level1__> I can't even kill X with alt-ctrl-backspace
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, this was a completely fresh install, but did you import an existing home partition or anything like that?
<level1__> this has happened several times in different situations
<level1__> I even reinstalled and it still persists
<hitmanWilly> level1__, have you run a memtest recently?
<level1__> no, its a new computer
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: btw I have found a forum on nvidia website where wrote thet a guy from nvidia corp. : This is a known problem with Ubuntu Linux; please uninstall the linux-restricted-modules package(s).
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, huh...
<hitmanWilly> ryaren, probably conflicts with the prepackaged ones from nvidia
<level1__> hitmanWilly: I just ran the memtest option from the grub menu, and it gave me an erro
<hitmanWilly> level1__, what kind of error?
<level1__> "Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into memory"
<level1__> then it just says press enter to continue, and it delivers me back to grub
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: completly fresh. But I had 7.04 and 9639 nvidia driver before I did the fresh installation
<intelikey> no free low mem ?
<hitmanWilly> level1__, well, it sounds like a hw problem, then
<ryaren> hitmanWilly: and I didn't meet this problem
<level1__> hitmanWilly: defective ram, you mean?  should I RMA it and get more, or is there something more sinister going on?
<hitmanWilly> level1__, honestly, no idea, you could call the manufacturer, but don't tell them you run linux :)
<level1__> 2x 1GB sticks of GSkill ram, I thought that would be pretty kosher, guess not
<intelikey> hold the phone.  if he's having trubble booting it could as easily be a bios not able to read the disk partition file-system   correctly    that would explain both
<level1__> I'll just rma it, say DOA, but you think the ram is the only problem?  Not, say, the cpu or the motherboard
<level1__> intelikey: no, I can boot fine... most of the time
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, you may be right...
<level1__> sometimes it hangs
<intelikey> ok.   i just got here was checking.
<hitmanWilly> but i still think it sounds like bad ram, at least in my experience
<level1__> that would explain a lot.  I didn't know I had to test new ram
<intelikey> probably is just like to leave no turn un stoned
<hitmanWilly> level1__, infant mortality rate is a killer :P
<intelikey> i'm so used to playing with hardware never less than 5 years old that if it's not doa it's good....
<hitmanWilly> level1__, its a good idea to run any new hw through its paces to make sure there's no manufacturing defects
<intelikey> i second that
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, heh, build all my boxen from new parts, or at least never been used :)
<level1__> hmmm... I tried to use a liveCD's memtest, and that's just giving me a blank screen.  It would be reassuring to see the screen come up and say "you have defective ram" rather than "error, cannot run ram test"
<hitmanWilly> level1__, even a RAM test needs to load in RAM...:P
<level1__> yeah, but if I can run the OS, I should be able to ram a ram test.  And I can run a full version of ubuntu, I even got compiz going
<hitmanWilly> level1__, actually, i would open up the box and make sure everything is plugged in right and nothing shook loose during shipping
* intelikey might sujest a power down, trade places with the two mem sticks and retest
<hitmanWilly> that's a damn good idea
<level1__> hitmanWilly: is there a way I can narrow it down to one stick or the other, since I have two sticks?  that way I can still play with it while waiting for the replacement ram
<evri2> Guys,i installed compiz-fusion in Kubuntu.I have a problem.Forexample,when i have 2 windows,i cannot focus on the back one.I mean forexample there are 2 konqueror and one is at the top and other is at the back.When i want to focus it,i have to click titlebar in order to focus.A click into anywhere but titlebar won't focus the windows.Any idea?
<level1__> hitmanWilly: I built it myself, it wasn't shipped
<hitmanWilly> level1__, is it dual channel? if not pull one out and test with just that
<level1__> hitmanWilly: its ddr2, is that dual channel?
<mike__> evri2: Trev's repo?
<evri2> wait i check
<hitmanWilly> level1__, probably not, its not that common anymore
<level1__> hitmanWilly: what do you mean?
<evri2> mike__: tuxfamily.org's repo eyecandy
<hitmanWilly> level1__, try with just one stick, see what happens
<Dragnslcr> I don't think any memory since SIMM has required pairing
<level1__> hitmanWilly: it says "DUAL CHANNEL" in really big letters on the back of the box
<mike__> evri2: yeah, trev's repo... i'd recommend building straight from GIT. trevino's repo is really buggy these days.
<hitmanWilly> level1__, well, crap, that means its paired
<Dragnslcr> I know you usually get better performance from pairing, but I don't think it's required anymore
<adenicio> help feisty is going crazy.first thing i want to regalate is the sound i dont have no more sound
<evri2> well can you pass any documents for building from GIT?
<mike__> evri2: <FusioBot> A guide to building Compiz and Compiz Fusion from GIT: http://forums.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=758
<hitmanWilly> level1, try what intelikey said, swap slots
<evri2> mike__: thx
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: I assume it was all working before?
<hitmanWilly> level1__, then run the memtest on that
<mike__> evri2: follow that to a "t" and it'll be the most painless thing you ever compiled from source. :-)
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: yea.everytime i restart feisty it give me prob asking me to run fsck then control-d
* intelikey follows to T and wonders which way to go at T ....
<evri2> mike__: well mike just one question more.Will it be easy to uninstall?
<mike__> Has anyone here gotten the KDE 4 beta yet?
<nosrednaekim> mike__: i'm going to
<nosrednaekim> tomorrow
<mike__> evri2: cd to the folder for each component "sudo make uninstall" - that's it
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: are you shutting it down correctly?
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: and did you recently update your kernel?
<BluesKaj> I tried the suse livecd KDE4 ...wouldn't load
<mike__> nosrednaekim: i noticed the update mentioned on kubuntu.org and it says it's in backports, but it seems to be umm... missng here
<nosrednaekim> mike__: you have to slelect the "unsupported updates" checkmark
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: well no i didnt shut it down corect and the updates i did that about 3d ago but cut it off because it was takin to long
<intelikey> adenicio until you correct the errors it will continue to do that at boot time
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: and im new with this kubuntu thing
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: you.. cut... off.. an update....
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: well, go finish it, that should fix somethings
<nosrednaekim> :)
<intelikey> nosrednaekim not until the fs errors are corrected too
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: i had to cut updates i dont have dsl it was saying 6days to update
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: lol.... umm do you know anyone who does have dsl?
<bob_sinclair> evening, are there any #kubuntu ops here, that i can talk to about an issue?
<mike__> nosrednaekim: yeah, i did. it's not there
<nosrednaekim> bob_sinclair: with the channel, or with kubuntu?
<mike__> !ask | bob_sinclair
<ubotu> bob_sinclair: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bob_sinclair> regarding a ban
<level1__> hitmanWilly: I swapped them, but I still get the same error
<mike__> ohh. whoops.
<flaccid> its actually flaccid here....
<nosrednaekim> Riddell should be able to help you
<flaccid> an operator banned me in may. i would like to get the ban removed please
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: not high speed i just came back to my country i forgot a lot of people etc i know only one that have dsl but it will take to long maybe 3days
<flaccid> Riddell: heya you alive - need help with a ban
<intelikey> adenicio you can remove the update repos and do an sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get upgrade     that "should" clear up the dl issue  and    you may need first  !adeptcrashfix
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: it will take too long on DSL?
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: you can send them a DL list
* flaccid is adsl2+ dang
<level1__> hitmanWilly: what do you think?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim:a dl list??
<nosrednaekim> a download list yeah.... it'll make a script for a person with DSL to download all your packages for you.
<nosrednaekim> and they can give them to you on a USB disc or whatever
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: but he has xp not unix
<HayaBusa> hey guys, i just installed frost wire, but everytime i try to start it , all i see is the bouncing icon and nothing starts .. why
<level1__> intelikey: I swapped my ram and I still get the same error, what do you think?
<mike__> HayaBusa: you do have sun-java6-jre installed, right?
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: hmmm. you could go over and run the script off a liveCD.
<HayaBusa> Yes
<mike__> where'd you get the package for frostwire from?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: where im i its like thecnologie is way behing i told everyone about linux they watching me like wa the heck im saying
<HayaBusa> i used to have it , but i had to uninstall it , and now i m trying to install it again after long time ,, but nothing starts, i did stop and restart KDM ..
<HayaBusa> i got it from thier website
<whizadree> anybody use wine ?
<mike__> whizadree: yep
<intelikey> level1__ hmmm  i'm still kinda leaning toward bios settings/issues    but without being there it's next to impossable for me to help with that.
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: ah, but do you think you could boot a liveCD on your friends computer which has DSL so you could get the DL's?
<kewlsolutions> j/ateneo
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: wont the live cd kill all my stuff like i just install vlc etc it wont put back thing to zero?
<mike__> HayaBusa: pastebin what it says when you try running it from the terminal
<nosrednaekim> no, boot the liveCD on your friends computer, run the script, put the files on the USB stick and bring the files back to your omputer.
<nosrednaekim> I'm not saying to reinstall
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: no his dsl speed is like double mine wich mine is 46kbits
<nosrednaekim> oh, thats still not very fast,
<HayaBusa> it says i need to upgread my JRE ..
<level1__> intelikey: hmm... its an asus motherboard, P5B plus.
<HayaBusa> JRE 1.5 OR newer
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: dont feisty have option like fix boot or restore system to a date?
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: no, it does not.
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: if you don't update, you will probably have to reinstall. Which is easier?
<flaccid> is there some kind of font viewer available to browse available/cached fonts to X ?
<adenicio> so once feity crash u have to reinstall?
<mike__> HayaBusa: and you're *sure* you have the package called "sun-java6-jre" installed? (run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre")
<mike__> adenicio: no
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: it crashed because you stopped it half way through an update, which is not something that its prepared for.
<nosrednaekim> it still runs,but everything is not working.
<mike__> adenicio: did you not make backups?
<HayaBusa> sun-java-jre is already the newst version .. 0 upgread 0 install 0 remove
<mike__> HayaBusa: sorry, not sure what to tell you... you just downloaded the deb package, right, not the source?
<intelikey> level1__ asus is 'supposed' to be good,  get in the settings and see if there is anything on "low mem" or "dos mem"   but again it wouldn't hurt to try what nosrednaekim said,  try with only one stick plugged in    that could also cause funny things to happen....   "i know it shouldn't but could"
<adenicio> mike__: im new at this i dont know how to do back ups i read about pakage back ups but its look to complicated
<nosrednaekim> what did I say?
<flaccid> HayaBusa: i think you want sun-java6-jre or sun-java5-jre and also update-alternatives for java
<flaccid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<HayaBusa> just deb .. this package was installed before , nothing has changed on my system . just some other programs where installed . so i have no clue
<flaccid> see above, HayaBusa
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: you still have all your documents and all right?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim said pull one mem stick and try it,,, didn't you ?
<intelikey> was that someone else ?
<nosrednaekim> I don't... think... so.
<nosrednaekim> but I WOULD reccomend that
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<HayaBusa> Thanks. i will try that
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: yea but when linux start over it change up my thing in the desktop menu bar
<bionic> good morning
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: yeah, well, back up all your documents/music/whatever.
<whizadree> still got a few hours yet i hope (yep looks at clock)
<bionic> until what whizadree
<khaije1> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<intelikey> maybe it was the hitmanWilly
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: all that is on xp i use shortcut
<whizadree> morning
<whizadree> :)
<intelikey> </shrugs>   long nicks all look alike
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: ah, ok, great
* nosrednaekim thinks intelikey is being racist.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i am.
<Geekosaur> dthacker: if you are still there, my system went down again - a pwer problem - and I am now up again.  Thanks for the hint lpstat led mw to it
* flaccid enjoys his monitor
<bionic> racist is what a racist does
<intelikey> i like the human race.
<nosrednaekim> and that he has trouble remembering what he sees on a black and white text screen.
<whizadree> who won the human race and when did it start?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: wa u want me to do reinstall feity?i dont tink its a posibility my dvd player is not top shap
<dthacker> Geekosaur: great news!  yw :)
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: how did you install in the first place?
<bionic> the whites did whizadree
<intelikey> whizadree started long ago but it's not over yet.
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to encode all the wav files in a directory with lame, and lame requires a single input filename and a single output filename. I figured out how to get the input one at a time, but I don't know how to get the output names, which would be the same as the input but with the .mp3 extension instead of .wav. Any ideas? Here's what I have so far: find *.wav -print0|xargs -0 lame -V0
<nosrednaekim> yurimxpxman: might just want to write a little script
<whizadree> intelikey whos winning?
<bionic> the white people
<intelikey> the humans
<whizadree> heh
<intelikey> "kinda hard to argue with isn't it."
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: the cd
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: hmmm well you might want to either try waiting 6 days for updates.... or reinstalling.
<mike__> nosrednaekim: he already tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<bionic> i love cock
<bionic> i mean
<bionic> you love cock
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: lol at least if it possible to help me get back the sound
<mike__> nosrednaekim: w/o an internet connection, i mean
<bionic> adenicio: try connecting the the cord up to other jacks of the sound card
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: I'm not really going to try that.... you have a messed up system.....
<intelikey> find /base/dir/ -type f -iname *.wav -print '{}' \; | while read Q ;do your.command $Q $Q.newext ;done       yurimxpxman
<nosrednaekim> mike__: yeah, well,with a Dial up connection.
<adenicio> bionic: there only one and i had the sound untill i restart the pc
<mike__> nosrednaekim: what i mean though, is if he did it w/o *any* connection, wouldn't it just downgrade everything to the packages that are locally on his system?
<adenicio> why is linux so hard?but its fun to play with:)
<flaccid> linux is easy, you just have to learn it from a good source
<mike__> adenicio: anything worth having isn't easy at first ;-)
<ardchoille> adenicio: I have an eight year old niece who uses Linux and she says it's easy.
<nosrednaekim> mike__: no, because the package files are not on his HD
<mike__> lol
<mike__> oh ok
<flaccid> hmmm
<flaccid> brb
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: is it possible to get the 3d desktop with a via graphic card?
<intelikey> ardchoille i have a 66yo mother that thinks linux is the only os...
<adenicio> flaccid: it's not for beginners
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: its pretty complicated as far as i've heard
<intelikey> adenicio running it or setting it up ?
<adenicio> flaccid: i still dont understand these -a -p -v them thing look like crazyness
<mike__> adenicio: everyone was a beginner at some point
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: read the man page for the command and you will understand what they do
* intelikey is still a beginner
<evjunior09> Hey i need to make a slideshow with Music and such. Is there a thingy like Windows Media Player for Kubuntu?
<intelikey> i've made up my mind, i'm going to be a beginner for the next 14.5 years and then graduate to novice
<adenicio> intelikey: lol
<nosrednaekim> evjunior09: I think OO can do that.
<evjunior09> nosrednaekim: OO?
<intelikey> oo.o
<nosrednaekim> openoffice.
<intelikey> dot org
<nosrednaekim> oh, you don't mean a powerpoint?
* miles stops homework for a second to look at bitchx
<whizadree> a powerpuff
<nosrednaekim> watch your language BOY!
<evjunior09> No, a slideshow with music
* nosrednaekim slapps miles
<adenicio> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> nosrednaekim heh.   is bitchx offencive ?
<nosrednaekim> evjunior09: hmm... I don't know. Kino maybe?
<nosrednaekim> I was kiddin
<evjunior09> Whats Kino
<nosrednaekim> a video editor or something.
<nosrednaekim> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.92-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1126 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<nosrednaekim> maybe not.
<intelikey> dog gone, 4m installed... i didn't think it was that big
<mike__> evjunior09: ManDVD can do that
<evjunior09> Hmm... Dangit
<bionic> ubotu your dumb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your dumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evjunior09> manDVD?
<mike__> evjunior09: you can get that at http://www.getdeb.net
<arrautza> i'm sort of desperate... i know this is a stupid question... can anyone tell me how to make a line equation on oppenofices graphics???
<evjunior09> mike__:cant you just apt-get it?
<mike__> evjunior09: it wasn't in the repos last time i checked
<ardchoille> intelikey: W00T!
<intelikey> kino
<bionic> kino
<nosrednaekim> arrautza: #oo.o
<nosrednaekim> wait.. whats the channel?
<bionic> is there anyway i can win lotto from programming a script in linux
<intelikey> how do you program a script ?
<evjunior09> haha
<bionic> you tell me
<bionic> i mean write
<bionic> yes
<intelikey> oh   ooops.
<evilmm> BASH?
<bionic> can you right me one intelikey
<bionic> write
<intelikey> sure.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38699
<intelikey> here's ya another  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38700
<intelikey> anything else ?
<intelikey> :)
<bob_sinclair> i can too. echo 'Hello World!'
<intelikey> bob_sinclair  echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\necho "hello $USER" ' > myscript.sh ;chmod 755 myscript.sh
<nosrednaekim> and here is one in aother language http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38701
<bob_sinclair> lol takes less effort to just type whoami
<intelikey> nosrednaekim py ?
<nosrednaekim> indeed
<nosrednaekim> better than that bash junk ;)
<intelikey> i don't play with snakes but i thought i recognized it
<nosrednaekim> watch it... i'll sic one on you.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i don't normally code in "bash"   fully posix compliant here mate.
<Maxdamantus> Just wondering.. In parted, when you use the "check" command, in the time left, does it display it as hours:minutes, or minutes:seconds?
<nosrednaekim> excuse me "sh"
<intelikey> :)
<nosrednaekim> anyway, have to go all. talk to ya'll later
<intelikey> max is it counting down slowly or quickly ?
<intelikey> :)
<bionic> i just made a cuppa tea
<bionic> its rainning here
<intelikey> i'm trolling now.
<jryhiggins> hi
* intelikey is just trying ot help
<bionic> hi
<jryhiggins> can someone tell me how to change my resolution?
<bob_sinclair> jryhiggins: goto system settings | display
<bionic> ctrl alt and backspace
<intelikey> kmenu > system settings > monitor something > rez
<bionic> what resolution do you use intelikey ?
<bob_sinclair> monitor & display
<intelikey> that's it
<bionic> what resolution do think is the best
* bob_sinclair is on 1920x1200
<jryhiggins> it wont let me set it higher than 640x800
<bionic> download the drivers
<bob_sinclair> jryhiggins: need to set video driver then
<BluesKaj> prolly need admin mode to change the resolution
<intelikey> bionic current SHELLTYPE: BASH  @  80 x 25
<Littleboots> eh
<bionic> ahha
* bob_sinclair looks at his dual 24in wscreens
<jryhiggins> yeah i cant seam to find the right restricted module to set nvidia driver up, i know the tutorial like the back of my hand, any suggestions?
<intelikey> 640x800 ???    </blinks>
<bob_sinclair> jryhiggins: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common
<jryhiggins> im running fiesty. on an amd 32bit +3200
<jryhiggins> the card is an mx440
<Littleboots> you don't get the nvidia splash screen before X starts?
* bob_sinclair nods
<intelikey> bob_sinclair 24" short screens   ;/
<_ron> anyone know why I'm now getting a mimetype error after doing updates?  I'm guessing a package didn't install correctly, but don't know which one
<bob_sinclair> if you change kernel versions, you have to reinstall the video driver as nvidia is a kernel mod (blob)
<jryhiggins> yeah what restricted module do i need?
<bob_sinclair> intelikey: im just lucky i didn't have to pay for them
<_ron> and I have no KDE icons anywhere
<Littleboots> =0
<bionic> me to
<bob_sinclair> jryhiggins: the one that comes in the packages. all you need to do resinstall/install nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common ..
<bob_sinclair> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> i wish my nvidia card was supported
<bob_sinclair> or just follow that...
<bob_sinclair> i wish ati would get their fingers out of their um behind
<jryhiggins> i allready know that..... but thnx, i just need to know what restricted module i need...
<Littleboots> also, make sure to set your monitor to something besides "generic monitor" or what ever
<Littleboots> even after I installed my drivers I couldn't change the res untill I did that
<bob_sinclair> jryhiggins: why do you need to know what. you need the restricted mod for nvidia. its all on the page above.
<jryhiggins> Littleboots: you mean in the xorg.conf? what do you mean by "set"
<jryhiggins> ?
<Littleboots> kmenu->system settings->display
<Littleboots> then.. hold on
<bob_sinclair> you don't have to do it in xorg.conf, system settings can do that for you via gui
<jryhiggins> bob_sinclair: becuas ei have tried them all individually and none seam to work.
<Littleboots> then goto the hardware tab
<bob_sinclair> jryhiggins: if you would just do what i say and reinstall those two packages. it will work and if it doesn't you need to cite an error message or something..
<_ron> anyone know which KDE package contains the info about mimetypes and the display icons?
<whizadree> is there away of skipping the network card on load with the livecd
<bob_sinclair> trying to install a restricted mod manually is not going to get you anywhere..
<level1__> intelikey, hitmanWilly: if your still there, I'm running the memtest86 cd, and its about 47% finished, no errors yet.
<BluesKaj> ron , right click on the app icon, choose properties , click the iconand a choice dailog will pop up
<intelikey> level1__ did you change anything in bios ?      just curious.
<Skeith> When installing the KDE4 beta, I don't understand how to do the export commands
<whizadree> darn
<whizadree> lighting storm
<BluesKaj> _ron:  did you get that ?
<_ron> BluesKaj....my problem is I ran adept_manager and after the updates I have no icons anywhere and everytime a application starts I get a mime type error of some sort
<jryhiggins> anotheer thing, my tool bar that is defualt with kubuntu, the one with the KDE menu on it, has dissapeared, how do i fix this?
<intelikey> kicker
<_ron> so reselecting an single icon is not a solution...I can't spend the time doing that for every menu entry
<bob_sinclair> run kicker command
<jryhiggins> intelikey: your telling me if kicker isnt running, the taskbar wont show?
<intelikey> jryhiggins kicker is the taskbar
<Level15> jryhiggins: well, kicker IS the taskbar... along with another couple of things
<jryhiggins> thank you ill check on the service
<Skeith> I think I'm missing something simple with the KDE4 beta installation, but it tells me to run some export commands but I don't know what to do
<bob_sinclair> there are kicker alternatives however
<jryhiggins> says kicker is allready running
<intelikey> he did say "my tool bar that is defualt with kubuntu"
<bob_sinclair> indeed
<bob_sinclair> people like options :)
<intelikey> jryhiggins      killall kicker ;kicker
<Level15> options are fine... but i think havin *so* many of them in the FOSS is preventing linux from growing stronger on the desktop...
<Littleboots> yeah, I can see that
<intelikey> Level15 could be.   if so i'm glad it's not growing.
<_ron> so no one knows which KDE package contains the icon set?
<Littleboots> too many options can be overwelming
<bob_sinclair> Level15: pretty much
<Level15> it's... sad
<bob_sinclair> its growing everyday
<Skeith> who do I ask for help for the beta 1 install?
<BluesKaj> sorry _ron , I don't understand, what about just adding the apps to the desktop again ?
<bob_sinclair> and the ubuntu-doc team still don't think a single handbook is a good idea. they would rather duplication in the wiki...
<jryhiggins> intelikey: kicker is running, what else could it be? and whats the best way to check my services?
<bob_sinclair> jryhiggins: check that kicker is not hidden - coz you can do that
<Level15> here's a solution for people who completely broke their KDE... mv .kde .kdeold, then logout and back in...
<jryhiggins> bob_sinclair: and hopw do i do that?
<bob_sinclair> Level15: thats a bad suggestion if you wanna keep your profile
<_ron> BluesKaj: imagine your desktop (the menus and everything) with no icons at all....nada....my kicker is entirely grey with not a single icon on it
<intelikey> jryhiggins did you try killing it and restarting it ?    are you running beryl or compiz ?    when did this start, what had you done ?     info please.
<bob_sinclair> jryhiggins: there is usually a arrow on the side of the kicker to move back on the screen depending how you made it look
<Level15> yeah, but damn efective to give you a clean start ;)
<Littleboots> does apt keep track of changes so they can be "undone"?
<jryhiggins> bob_sinclair: lol, no man its Not there, lol not hidden but not there
<bob_sinclair> Level15: it doesn't fix anything...
<Level15> Littleboots: well, you can uninstall packages...
<_ron> BluesKaj: this happened after I ran the adept_manager and did updates on a fresh install
<Littleboots> I'm asking for his problem ^
<bob_sinclair> jryhiggins: perhaps #kde can help you further. when its hidden with no arrows on the side you won't see it at all..
<Littleboots> I doubt he has a mental list of the updates apt did
<Level15> bob_sinclair: if u say so...
<_ron> BluesKaj: so now I'm trying to figure out what packages to try to force the system to reinstall to get the system back to normal
<bob_sinclair> Level15: i'd rather find the problem and fix it, rather than loose everything i've customised and saved etc.
<intelikey> Littleboots in /etc/log/dpkg.log
<Littleboots> cool
<bob_sinclair> its a large sacrifice
<Level15> bob_sinclair: yeah, but not everybody is willing to dive into .kde and find what to change...
<_ron> I have to say I think the adept_manager needs a little more resiliency built into it compared to other distributions update managers I've used
<Littleboots> so next question, is there any way to tell apt to un-update what it updated?
<intelikey> bob yeah it wouldn't be possable to reproduce this system from scratch
<Level15> Littleboots: not that i know of
<Littleboots> I use aptitude _ron
<bob_sinclair> Level15: you don't have to. and there is #kubuntu and #kde for help
<Littleboots> I like it a little better
<level1__> intelikey: I change a few things in the bios, I don't remember what.  Maybe I can look and see if I can fix it?  or do bioses usually have a "reset to defaults" feature?
<_ron> Littleboots: little late now...adept_manager has already broke my system....now I need to fix it or reinstall
<level1__> Level15: we sohuld be freinds
<intelikey> Littleboots oh and aptitude keeps a seperate record too
<Level15> level1__: yeah, we should :P
<Level15> level1__: how did you choose your nicK?
<flaccid> its me intelikey. flaccid is actually banned here coz if an ignorant op
<BluesKaj> _ron: ctrl+alt+F2, then after entering this command ;' sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a '
<intelikey> level1__ most do have a "defaults" setting   or  reset feture
<intelikey> lol
<Level15> flaccid: well... i've found some settings to be rather cryptic under .kde... specially some konqueror stuff
<level1__> Level15: I'm bad a video games, and a freind said that I play like a level 1 computer
<intelikey> flaccid wow    lol  that one got me....    :)
<BluesKaj> _ron: then ctrl+alt+F7 to return to the desktop
<flaccid> Level15: totally. but you don't look there. you look in kde startup log
<Level15> level1__: lol! i chose mine b/c of cisco admin levels
<Level15> flaccid: haven't tried that. Will do next time i break up something :P
<_ron> BluesKaj: that's not the problem....my dpkg "thinks" everything is fine....somewhere the packages just aren't right
<_ron> I ran it though....no output
<Level15> _ron: what are the symptoms, exactly?
<flaccid> anybody here know LjL, thats the person that banned me heh
<flaccid> an op that never helps heh
<intelikey> flaccid is there actually a ban you need addressed ?
<flaccid> yeah
<_ron> Level15: I have no icons anywhere on my desktop...kicker, kicker menu, they are all gone....and I get a mime type error whenever I run an application
<flaccid> its a rangeband on my whole domain at home
<intelikey> k let me see if i can do anything.   but i promice nothing.
<BluesKaj> flaccid:  that lasdt remark din't help your cause
<flaccid> BluesKaj: then what will
<Level15> dude... try logging in with a new user to see if the problem comes from your particular user config or it's a problem with kde itself
<_ron> well it was working fine until adept_manager updated my system
<flaccid> Level15: thats a more gradual approach, nice :)
<Level15> flaccid: well, yeah, i just suggested cleaning everything up... doesn't mean i regularly do it ;)
<Level15> i did have to do it once b/c konq was completely messed up...
<Level15> but i just removed everything konq related
<flaccid> looking at logs/output of startkde will usually pinpoint the problem and you don't have to guess
<level1__> intelikey: memtest86 did not find any errors, so maybe it isn't my ram
<Level15> well, last time i looked at startkde output was with kde 2 or something, and they were pretty... noisy, so to speak
<Level15> level1__: what are you fighting against?
<flaccid> googling errors from startkde usually helps a lot
<Level15> hey, i can add more physical volumes to a volume group, right? and after that, i can extend a logical volume to use them, right?
<level1__> Level15: well, I've had some weird errors, hangups and stuff, and some of the guys thought it sounded like defective ram
<Level15> level1__: do you run other OSs there?
* Level15 is starting to be hungry
<Skeith> I'm having problems running the KDE4 beta 1, when I try and start it from kdm it crashes back to kdm
<Littleboots> =(
<Skeith> I edited the xessions file and put the export commands, but it still crashes
<BluesKaj> Skeith, i couldn't even get the live cd to run ...dunno why
<Skeith> thanks
<Level15> ./navigator-bin
<Level15> bash: ./navigator-bin: No such file or directory
<Level15> the file IS there...
<Level15> i can ls it
<Level15> bash completes the name...
<hitmanWilly> Level15, try with sh
<Level15> ideas?
<hitmanWilly> Level15, ie sh ./navigator-bin
<hitmanWilly> Level15, or chmod +x it
<rexman> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Level15> it is executable, and is not a script so "sh" is not good idea
<Level15> this is bizarre...
<hitmanWilly> Level15, you could try with exec
<Level15> didn't work...
<Level15> hmmm
<hitmanWilly> Level15, you sure its perms are set correctly?
<Level15> i think it's b/c it's a 32 bit executable on my 64 bit kubuntu... the strange thing is that it ran before i reinstalled
<adenicio> r
<Level15> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ejortegau ejortegau 12405396 2007-07-10 13:26 navigator-bin
<Juno> should I get fiesty or dapper?
<Level15> Juno: whant LTS?
<Level15> *want
<Juno> not exactly sure what LTS refers to.  are they not going to continue updating fiesty?
<intelikey> flaccid i looked and don't see that ip in any b class bans
<Level15> Juno: yes, but not for 5 years...
<Level15> i actually dunno how long will they be maintaining it
<Juno> so dapper is almost like a permanent build?
<hitmanWilly> !lts | juno
<ubotu> juno: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<rexman> can anyone support me please, i am in Kubuntu dapper 64 bits and i would like to go to feigdty without downloading it again how can i dist upgrade i used gksu "update-manager -c" and nothing happens
<guyllfyre> Hi, I'm feeling like a bit of a retard but I can't figure out an easy way tp access and/or eject the CD-ROM in Kubuntu.
<Level15> guyllfyre: try eject
<hitmanWilly> rexman, upgrade to edgy first
<guyllfyre> I can get to it via media/cdrom0
<guyllfyre> Try eject where?
<rexman> hitmanWilly: how can i do that?? :/ please help i am a noob
<Level15> console
<guyllfyre> Don'
<guyllfyre> Don't wish to type each time I want to eject a CD.
<intelikey> rexman gksu ?     gnome ?
<guyllfyre> Media centeric, mouse actions.
<hitmanWilly> rexman, did you try the tutorial?
<Level15> guyllfyre:  well, when you insert a CD, a CD icon should show up in your desktop
<rexman> intelikey: i am usin kubuntu, and i downloaded gksu, but it doesnt do a thing
<rexman> hitmanWilly: yes...
<guyllfyre> I don't get a CD icon on my desktop.
<Level15> guyllfyre: what version are you running?
<intelikey> rexman kdesu blah
<guyllfyre> I can access it only via /media/cdrom0
<guyllfyre> 7.04
<flaccid> intelikey: i see it in the ban list as *!*@hardtrance.biz
<guyllfyre> It's a CD-RW + DVD-ROM
<guyllfyre> Combo drive.
<intelikey> flaccid ok i guess i just overlooked it.
<hitmanWilly> rexman, substitute kdesu for gksu whenever it comes up
<Juno> why arent there any american servers to download kubuntu from?
<flaccid> intelikey: was on 12/05
<Level15> guyllfyre: weirdo...
<guyllfyre> I can't get a search to find the problem I'm having on the forums.
<guyllfyre> Was hoping someone could help.
<guyllfyre> Or google..
<rexman> kdesu it is not found neithwer in repos or installed, hitmanWilly
<Level15> well, i guess you can link or something, then right click to eject
<rexman> neither*
<Level15> or maybe your desktop is configured not to show icons
<guyllfyre> How do I make it show icons?
<guyllfyre> I couldn't find that setting.
<hitmanWilly> rexman, kdesu? that comes with kubuntu by default
<rexman> hitmanWilly: oh sorry my bad yes it is
<guyllfyre> It's bare except the Windows share I mounted in my fstab.
<intelikey> rexman you can test in a konsole      gksu echo yes       or any of the sudo apps for that matter   sudo echo yes    if your sudo is working it asks password and says yes
<hitmanWilly> typo?
<rexman> intelikey: in console it gives me some GLX errors, and in command line nothing happens
<Level15> guyllfyre: is there an icon on the desktop?
<intelikey> konsole  not console
<guyllfyre> Yes
<whizadree> is there a better installer other than adept
<guyllfyre> It's my mounted share for my Windows server drive.
<Level15> guyllfyre: is there a CD on the CD drive?
<guyllfyre> There is a DVD in the drive currently.
<rexman> intelikey: same thing :), the black thingy were you write :3
<intelikey> konsole = terminal emulator for the kde     console = tty   or  virtual terminal.
<Level15> DVD like data DVD?
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, either apt-get or aptitude from cli, or synaptic from gui
<guyllfyre> Mov
<guyllfyre> eMovie
<intelikey> not the same
<intelikey> not even close really
<Level15> guyllfyre: plz insert a data CD/DVD... just to try
<guyllfyre> But a DVD movie is just a data DVD.
<intelikey> konsole runs in kde while kde is running in xorg which is running in a console
<rexman> intelikey: okey my bad...... but it doesnt work :) neither way
<Level15> guyllfyre: dunno really
<guyllfyre> Well, how do I eject the DVD now?
<guyllfyre> Wait
<guyllfyre> Console
<Level15> yup
<intelikey> rexman then i sujest you have a broken   'root jr.' account.    i.e.  you are not in the admin group or your /etc/sudoers file is hosed
<guyllfyre> Grabbing the keyboard is inconvenient when I'm lying here in bed.
<intelikey> assumes defaults   ^
<rexman> intelikey: ........ okey....
<guyllfyre> OK, threw a CD in
<guyllfyre> Data CD.
<guyllfyre> Nothing showed up on the desktop.
<Level15> that sucks...
<Level15> hmm
<Juno> is there an american mirror where I can download kubuntu?
<guyllfyre> Can't browse it either.
<Level15> suboptimal, but try this: right click on desktop, new link to device
<intelikey> rexman simple answer,  you reboot to single user mode or boot a live CD   or boot to init=/bin/bash (the later is not for the novice)     and correct the problem.
<kalorin`> guyllfyre: are you running an ATI Video card?
<hitmanWilly> guyllfyre, i suspect the problem is with fstab
<guyllfyre> nVidia video card.
<guyllfyre> Quadra 64M
<kalorin`> hitmanWilly: I had an ATI card until last night and it never showed drives on the desktop for me
<kalorin`> ah
<kalorin`> btw, those acer x221wd screens suck compared to the viewsonic 226bw's I picked up tonight
<hitmanWilly> guyllfyre, can you pastebin /etc/fstab please?
<kalorin`> side by side was ugly for the acer as far as color depth
<guyllfyre> Well, adding the icon to the desktop made the access easier.
<hitmanWilly> !paste guyllfyre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste guyllfyre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> hitmanWilly: don't think so... flash drives are not on fstab and they create icons on desktop...
<guyllfyre> Works fine for me.
<kalorin`> 3000:1 contrast is no joke
<Level15> this just proves my absolute ignorance about HAL, DBUS and KDE :D
<hitmanWilly> Level15, no, but anything in fstab that's set up correctly should show on the desktop
* intelikey is willing ignorant of those also
<hitmanWilly> then again, im no guru on the automounting subject either :P
<raylu> can someone help me set up samba and swat with xinetd?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly that assumes default desktop settings.   you can switch on/off device icons
<guyllfyre> Sorry, I'm not pasting my fstab.
<guyllfyre> The icon on the desktop is good enough for now.
<guyllfyre> Thank you.
<Level15> guyllfyre: ok
<Level15> ./navigator-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, sorry, just assumed the default setup
<Level15> now, where do i get that thingy from?
<raylu> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<whizadree> was someone asking about NTFS , cause have they tried using the NTFS Config tool ?
<raylu> !info gtk | Level15
<hitmanWilly> Level15, that's where the 64 vs 32 bit comes into play
<ubotu> level15: Package gtk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<raylu> o.0, oops
* intelikey wonders how the info in fstab could be a security hole.....
<guyllfyre> When you mount Windows Shares.
<Level15> guyllfyre: good point
<guyllfyre> Which require information about usernames and locations of password files.
<intelikey> windows is it's own security hole....
<Level15> !libgtk-x11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtk-x11 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> !libgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> crap
<intelikey> </shrugs>
* hitmanWilly agrees with intelikey 
* guyllfyre shrugs
<guyllfyre> I use 2k, 2l\k3, and XP.
<guyllfyre> Windows is fine if you're not a moron.
<MaTiAz> yeah
<kalorin`> guns don't kill people, people kill people.... windows doesn't hack windows, people hack windows :)
* intelikey is now know as moron
<Level15> i know there's  some 32 library that i can use... only problem is i don't know which one...
<MaTiAz> :)
<guyllfyre> I run 3 month uptimes on XP workstations.
* guyllfyre shrugs
<guyllfyre> To ach his own.
<kalorin`> I do on XP vmware instances :)
<guyllfyre> My usual box is XP.
<guyllfyre> But I've decided that I'm not going Vista.
<moron2> i ran a pentium I @100 MHz for 10 months as email server...
<guyllfyre> It's been the kick in the pants to actually settle on a distro instead of just playing.
<kalorin`> guyllfyre: I did that a few months back :)
<whizadree> no way , stay well away from vista
<guyllfyre> And learn a bit more about Linux.
<guyllfyre> I'm heading to bed.
<moron3> what, the continuous phoning home or the MASSIVE bloat?
<whizadree> a bit///?
<guyllfyre> Thank you for the help.
<intelikey> guyllfyre i have one word for you    E.U.L.A.   read it sometime.   you'll never use windows again.
<guyllfyre> EULA is not legally enforcable in most courts.
<Littleboots> well
<guyllfyre> They're onerous but just lame mostly.
<whizadree> EULA - sell your soul and everything else to satan
<guyllfyre> I've read chunks of it.
<Littleboots> EULA s aren't laws but..
<Littleboots> I'm sure MS could get there way in court
<guyllfyre> Nobody abides and they don't stand up.
<Littleboots> *their
<moron2> Littleboots: sure, they can bribe the judge... again
<guyllfyre> H||They haven't yet.
<guyllfyre> Not when it comes to the EULA.
<whizadree> well thats because of money
<kalorin`> why bribe
<raylu> they don't need to
<whizadree> not the EULA
<kalorin`> you ca'nt afford the legal battle
<raylu> just suing means that you'll probably end up settling (what kalorin` said)
<intelikey> so if everyone else shoots their self in the foot will you ?
<kalorin`> they'd just suck you dry over time with infinite staff lawyers and continuances
<moron3> guyllfyre, ok, but it doesn't matter if you win or not when your legal fees start to stack up
<raylu> intelikey, if i get enough xp for it, yes
<intelikey> raylu gamer
<intelikey> :)
<zimmo> intelikey: i solved my problem three hours trying to find out what was happening haha
<guyllfyre> And when's the last time MS came after you weilding the EULA?
<guyllfyre> They go copyright first.
<zimmo> relieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeef man!
<guyllfyre> Heh
<guyllfyre> 'night guys.
<raylu> so, anyone want to help me set up samba?
<kalorin`> nah I gotta take a nap and then be in at 2am
<kalorin`> almost not worth taking the nap at this point :(
<kalorin`> sucks
<kalorin`> physically go down to the office
<kalorin`> who ever heard of such a thing!
<whizadree> i never do
<whizadree> my office is my laptop
<kalorin`> heh
<kalorin`> <---- data systems manageer
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, must be nice...
<kalorin`> not allow to physically  move the machines or install anything on them
<whizadree> Virtual Network Admin <<<<
<kalorin`> I just am responsible for everything related to thier well being
<intelikey> guyllfyre the last time i tried to install anything made by M$      doesn't matter if anyone knows whether or not i abide by the agreement,  i'm not going to purger myself,   the question is  "do you accept these terms or not"    the answer is NO   and when you click the yes and continue you are lying and making your self a lier and purgered person.
<kalorin`> intelikey: I'm ok with lying to them
<kalorin`> :)
<raylu> when ms declare they were not a party to the gpl, a lot of slashdotters posted that
<intelikey> kalorin` you are ok with being a lier ?
<raylu> they weren't a party to the ms eula
<raylu> *declared
<kalorin`> intelikey: well, I'm just treating them how they treat me
<kalorin`> they lied first :)
<whizadree> you just say you have a problem where yes means no and no means yes
<intelikey> kalorin` and you are ok with being a lier ?
<intelikey> see my point.
<raylu> kalorin`, if a man shoots you in the head, do you shoot him back? :P
<intelikey> i'll drop it now.
<kalorin`> notice my windows box is a vmware instance at work
<kalorin`> raylu, hpoefully I notice he's GOING to shoot me in the head and shoot first
<kalorin`> and I'm only runing XP on that for outlook and informatica tools (both of which are windows only)
<raylu> more importantly, what do the flags in xinetd mean?
<intelikey> and one other thing      speed limit  does not mean "lower limit"   just for those of you that always try to stay just above it....
<Littleboots> kinda like the lines in the middle of the road aren't suggestions?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i break the speed limit all the time, just I don't complain when I get pulled over for it
<intelikey> there are a lot just like you hitmanWilly
<kalorin`> ok nap time
<whizadree> a nap ....
<whizadree> whats a nap
<kalorin`> <---- like willy
<raylu> kalorin`, is changing runlevels, that's all
<kalorin`> free willy
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, the difference is im willing to accept the consequences of my actions, not try to wrangle out of them
<raylu> and how do i configure a port for xinetd?
<intelikey> whizadree that rest between last typed and what happened to my computer == nap
<whizadree> more like kwilly
<ubuntu> i need help
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, actually, i use window maker :P
<ubuntu> download a plugin for konquer
<ubuntu> downloading
<ubuntu> i got it downloaded
<ubuntu> but it wont' open
<ubuntu> its for buzzen chat
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, so kwilly is somewhat inaccurate :)
<ubuntu> or something like that
<ubuntu> its a exe
<Littleboots> ...
<ubuntu> and wont' open too install
<Littleboots> troll?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly difference in ?     heh like i said there are a lot just like you.     "laws are made to be broken"  and  "don't do the crime if you can't do the time"    attitudes....
<ubuntu> can someone help me?
<Level15> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> been there, don't that.    new leaf now.
<intelikey> ubuntu with ?
<ubuntu> i need too know how too open a exe file
<Littleboots> ubuntu: if the file as a "*.exe" extension its probably a win32 executable
<ubuntu> if it can be done on linux?
<raylu> ubuntu, what is buzzen chat?
<Level15> finally got my navigator running...
<ubuntu> ill show ya
<intelikey> ubuntu    install wine   and    wine /path/to/filename.exe
<whizadree> anyone here ever heard of tkedit and tkview?
<raylu> intelikey, <ubuntu> download a plugin for konquer
<ubuntu> http://www.buzzen.com/chat/chatwithfirefox.php
<ubuntu> that is wat it is
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. Is it possible to mount a temporary fs directly from the RAM?
<hitmanWilly> Level15, lemme guess, a LOT of linking :)
<ubuntu> but its pointing to firefox plugin
<intelikey> buuntu  but you don't what that.
<ubuntu> i dunno y
<mecannotread> ubuntu  to open the file exe you need to install wine
<Level15> hitmanWilly: nah, just finding the name of the frigging 32 bit library i needed...
<ubuntu> oh alright
<hitmanWilly> ahhh
<Level15> after that was just apt-get install
<ubuntu> can i get that that from going too
<intelikey> cause you want something from the repos to do that
<Littleboots> google =p
<hitmanWilly> ive really got to start looking into setting up a multi-arch install
<ubuntu> well u know
<ubuntu> the package install thing
<intelikey> like mozilla-chat or what ever
<intelikey> yep
<ubuntu> thats built into
<ubuntu> kubuntu?
<intelikey> !repos | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<raylu> intelikey, it looks nonstandard
<raylu> ubuntu, i think you want http://www.buzzen.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11491
<raylu> to wine that ^
<ubuntu> aight thanks
<ubuntu> for ur help
<intelikey> raylu does it do something kopete can't ?
<intelikey> raylu does it do something konversation can't ?     maybe
<Level15> anyone here with a dell xps m1210?
<ubuntu> nope own a dell tho
<ubuntu> lol
<Level15> ubuntu:  does it have a webcam?
<ubuntu> yes it do
<ubuntu> mines ghetto
<ubuntu> style
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> back in the day
<ubuntu> but it has xp
<ubuntu> i upgraded it
<raylu> intelikey, i don't know; i dont use it
<Level15> ubuntu: does it work on linux?
<ubuntu> yup it does
<ubuntu> i have a
<ubuntu> dell gxa
<Level15> hey youtube is down!
<ubuntu> 17 inch monitor
<ubuntu> ati
<ubuntu> and creative sound blaster card
<ubuntu> lol
<Level15> ubuntu: could you provide details on the webcam to see if it's the same i have?
<ubuntu> myspace was down too
<ubuntu> i'm having troubles gettin it
<Level15> really? weirdo
<ubuntu> now utube wtf?
<intelikey> !enter | ubuntu and you use enter a lot too
<ubotu> ubuntu and you use enter a lot too: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<whizadree> yup true Http/1.1 Service Unavailable
<ubuntu> may bad
<ubuntu> my
<ubuntu> lol
<raylu> o.0!
<intelikey> ping 1.1.1.1
<ubuntu> so is utube up yet?
<intelikey> heh sudo ping 127.0.0.1      good response time there.
<ubuntu> i wonder y they took it down
<jhutchins> Destination net unreachable.
<ubuntu> maybe cause all the illegal stuff
<ubuntu> lmfao
<intelikey> jhutchins slightly
<kewlsolutions> j/ateneo
<ubuntu> k back i downloaded the tar file for wine and opened it with ark
<ubuntu> wats next?
<raylu> ubuntu, what'd you download?
<Level15> ubuntu: why did you do that? install packages from ubuntu
<ubuntu> i downloaded wine the tar file
<Level15> use adept or whatever
<raylu> o.0
<ubuntu> i'm not using ubuntu
<raylu> what are you using?
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<ubuntu> lol
<raylu> ...
<raylu> adept is in kubuntu
* Level15 sighs
<ubuntu> oh alright
<ubuntu> so just go too adept installer?
<raylu> and a package manager for ubuntu/gtk would work in kubuntu anyway
<raylu> yes
<Level15> ubuntu: 64 bits?
<ubuntu> aight
<ubuntu> i c
<ubuntu> ill do that
<Level15> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<raylu> =\ they didn't even explain the acronym
<raylu> who's coolness is rivaled only by the app itself
<Level15> lol
<ardchoille> wine = Wine Is Not and Emulator
<whizadree> has anyone tried running aircrack
<ardchoille> raylu: How's that?
* raylu is aware
<raylu> how's what?
<Maxdamantus> ardchoille, no, Wine = Win emu
<ardchoille> raylu: The acronym
<Level15> i love this amarok thingy
<raylu> the coolness of the acronym?
<ardchoille> Maxdamantus: lol
<ubuntu> me 2
<Maxdamantus> Why not call it something like "Zine" if that was the case?
<Maxdamantus> It would still make sense.
<adenicio> i  dont know how but feity fix his self without telling me the prob
<Maxdamantus> Zine Is Not an Emulator
<Level15> Maxdamantus: b/c it does not offer a compatibility layer for Zindows
<adenicio> wa is it?
<raylu> LOL
<whizadree> Mine
<bor_z> sdakjfcsakfj
<raylu> Maxdamantus, because the original name was what you said
<raylu> but i suppose you knew that
<Maxdamantus> You can't use an Acronym inside it's self.
<adenicio> !zindow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zindow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<Maxdamantus> raylu, yes, I know.
<raylu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/recursive_acronym
<ubuntu> zindows lol nice
<jhutchins> Maxdamantus: That's the whole point.
<raylu> Maxdamantus, click ^
<jhutchins> recursive acronyms.
<jhutchins> Maxdamantus: What does GNU stand for?
<raylu> !lindos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lindos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !lindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> :(
<Maxdamantus> GNU  GNU's Not Unix
<adenicio> intelikey: in a way u can say wine is an emulator
<raylu> TINA Is Not an Acronym
<Maxdamantus> jhutchins, That's incorrect.. I think.
<intelikey> but it isnt'
<jhutchins> Maxdamantus: Splat.
<ardchoille> raylu: lol
<intelikey> adenicio it's an aplication layer  not an emulator
<Maxdamantus> Why not make it ZNU?
<Maxdamantus> ZNU's Not Unix
<Level15> hey, i have rice, pasta and bacon... what can i cook with that?
<raylu> rice pasta and bacon.
<Level15> lol
<ardchoille> hahaha
<Level15> yeah... i was hoping i could cook some fish with that XD
<ardchoille> Level15: You left yourself wide open with that one
<raylu> but seriously, turn the bacon into crumbs
<adenicio> intelikey: yea but it runs like n emulator for .exe
<jhutchins> Level15: Yes, but you would need rice, pasta, bacon, and fish then.
<Level15> HAHAH
<jhutchins> adenicio: It's not an emulator, it's an API.
<intelikey> adenicio no it runs an aplication layer in which .exe can run   if it were an emulator then it would be like vmware
<jhutchins> intelikey: No, vmware is a VM, not an emulator.
<Level15> intelikey: sort of...
<Level15> it would be  like dosbox
<Level15> if it were an emulator
<adenicio> jhutchins: intelikey ok
<jhutchins> Which it isn't.
<hitmanWilly> speaking of dosbox, did anybody hear about the thing with valve/id
<intelikey> jhutchins you don't "emulate" hardware with vmware?
<Level15> intelikey: in a way, i guess...
<Maxdamantus> Top dictionary.com definition for 'GNU': large African antelope having a head with horns like an ox and a long tufted tail
<Level15> it all comes down to defining concepts like "emulation", "virtual machine", "compatibility layer", etc
<jhutchins> Level15: Don't forget API.
<Level15> yes, API
<intelikey> and user space -vs- kernel
<Maxdamantus> It is emulation anyway.
<Level15> !zimbra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> hm
<intelikey> all that sort of raw,  ya know.
<jhutchins> The game emulator thing that's an emulator.  wine is a very clever api, not an emulator.  VMware is a whole machine emulator.
<Maxdamantus> It interprets the bytecode of ntoskrnl.exe
<Level15> !opengroupware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengroupware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantus> Which is the kernel for running Windows XP programs.
<Level15> !openexchange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openexchange - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> Gnu isn't unix, but unix could be gnu.
<Level15> jeez...
<jhutchins> <BANG>
<intelikey> jhutchins yes it could
<Level15> speaking of which... leopard will be Unix'03...
<raylu> how so?
<Level15> i feel kind  of embarrassed
<hitmanWilly> so would that be GNU/Unix? lol
<intelikey> err, umm, well, ahh,  hmmm
<Level15> GNU/Mac :P
<hitmanWilly> there's a logic error for ya
<adenicio> anyone know how to use the wiimote on feisty?my bluethoot is not detectin it
<intelikey> oximoron
<Level15> !oximoron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oximoron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> hahahah
<intelikey> gnu if you do gnu if you don't
<raylu> it's *oxymoron
<Level15> we need a bot that checks wiktionary for us
<intelikey> raylu that's what i said
<raylu> you said oxImoron, and I was talking to Level15
<Level15> and another one to tell us the next lotto numbers
<Level15> raylu: no i didn't
<intelikey> yeah that's what i said
<adenicio> lol
<raylu> <raylu> it's *oxymoron
<adenicio> u people are a****
<intelikey> now i'm finnally a star
<underdog5004> adenicio, you're not very nice, polite, or patient
<adenicio> underdog5004: sorry
<adenicio> underdog5004: can u tell me how to detect my wiimote on my pc?
<intelikey> adenicio and i know we did burry your Q   sorry.   but no i don't know.
<Maxdamantus> adenicio, what sort of interface does it use?
<hitmanWilly> i think its bluetooth iirc
<adenicio> Maxdamantus: bluethoot
<hitmanWilly> either that or ir
<intelikey> yeah he said blueteeth
<Littleboots> the Wiimote?
<Maxdamantus> Thought so.
<Littleboots> I thought it was IR
<Maxdamantus> Littleboots, hell no.
<Maxdamantus> With IR, it needs a direct line to the receptor.
<Nutubuntu> I have forgot the name of the little K applet that lets me change screen resolution on the fly - anyone remember?
<intelikey> <adenicio> anyone know how to use the wiimote on feisty?my bluethoot is not detectin it   <<<< for the record.
<raylu> adenicio, you remindd me of a bash.org quote when you moved that h over 4 spaces
<Level15> have you guys ever used gnumagic?
<adenicio> raylu: hien?
<najib> hey umm i am new to KDE can anybody show me how to get beryl becuase i already have beryl in my UBUNTU
<raylu> <adenicio> Maxdamantus: bluethoot
<underdog5004> adenicio, no, I can't. I'm sure there are many tutorials online. Google is your friend.
<raylu> najib, adept, after putting the repository it
<Maxdamantus> najib, if it's on the same machine, run beryl and emerald
<flaccid> !beryl
<Maxdamantus> Try alt + f2
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Maxdamantus> Then type beryl | emerald
<Maxdamantus> Lol, STDOUT redirection should work like that right?
<intelikey> najid you mean it's installed  and you just need to activate it ?
<adenicio> underdog5004: it looks like feity does restric me from some pages
<intelikey> Maxdamantus that's not a redir that's a pipe
<Maxdamantus> intelikey, it's redir.
<najib> intelikey: yes
<Maxdamantus> Where does the pipe originally go to?
<Maxdamantus> /dev/stdout
<Maxdamantus> That's all stdout is.
<raylu> adenicio, huh?
<Maxdamantus> A device in /dev
<Maxdamantus> Which can be read and written to.
<najib> intelikey: u there?
<intelikey> najib no sorry.    i think you have to make a link in ~/.kde/Autostart/   but i don't use kde or beryl so better to ask someone that uses both
<intelikey> !beryl | najib also is supported in a channel of it's own if you want to ask there
<ubotu> najib also is supported in a channel of it's own if you want to ask there: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hitmanWilly> najib, you may want to look into beryl-manager
<intelikey> ah yes beryl-manager   that too
<hitmanWilly> !info beryl-manager
<ubotu> beryl-manager: Tray application launcher tool - Beryl Project. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 62 kB, installed size 596 kB
<khaije1> anyone know how to set the bluetooth password on a machine?
<hitmanWilly> najib, its a handy little applet i kept around even after I dumped beryl
<whizadree> well guys thanks for ya help
<whizadree> im gonna get some zzz's
<intelikey> mount: you must specify the filesystem type       typos....
<najib> hitmanWilly: do i know you?
<najib> hitmanWilly: do you reside in austin,texas?
<hitmanWilly> najib, nah, tenn
<najib> hitmanWilly: ok
<najib> hitmanWilly: do you know alot about beryl?
<hitmanWilly> najib, not really, used it for a little while
<underdog5004> where is the absolute location of the trash in kubuntu? not the trash:/, but the path to it?
<intelikey> Q   isn't this a misnomer    umount - unmount file systems   <<<  you don't unmount it    you dismount it or detach it...   if it's not mounted it is unmounted even if it's never been mounted.     like "unleaded" gasoline    they didn't take lead out they just quit adding it....
<underdog5004> never mind, found it
<raylu> intelikey, wouldn't umount fail then?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, the guys that came up with it were programmers, not english majors :P
<underdog5004> ~/.local/share/trash, in case anyone was wondering
<intelikey> hitmanWilly lol
<intelikey> true dat
<intelikey> hitmanWilly probably not even "programmers" probably more like "code monkeys"   but at anyrate
<MaTiAz> codeslaves :)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, actually, im pretty sure that stems back from the original unix
<intelikey> but the man page probably doesnt
<hitmanWilly> heh
<Maxdamantus>  <intelikey> Q   isn't this a misnomer    umount - unmount file systems   <<<  you don't unmount it    you dismount it or detach it...   if it's not mounted it is unmounted even if it's never been mounted.     like "unleaded" gasoline    they didn't take lead out they just quit adding it....
<Maxdamantus> I don't agree with the "if it's not mounted it is unmounted"
<Maxdamantus> I say that prefixing a word with "un" means it's been undone.
<intelikey> doesn't matter if you agree or not that's how   UN- is used in english
<Maxdamantus> I wouldn't call shoe laces that have never been tied before "untied"
<intelikey> un =  not
<Maxdamantus> No, that should be im
<intelikey> un = not   look it up.
<Maxdamantus> Impossible == Not possible
<Maxdamantus> Impure == Not pure
<intelikey> inactive
<Level15> it's neither mounted nor umounted, but in a quantum overlapping of both states... that is, until yhou measure it XD
<intelikey> unnamed
<Maxdamantus> Undone != Not done
<intelikey> yes undone = not doen
<intelikey> done
<Level15> unborn
<intelikey> not born
<Maxdamantus> orly?
<intelikey> look it up.
<Maxdamantus> It's just one of the few things about English that I don't like.
<Level15> i think unborn settles it
<ubuntu> hi
<intelikey> unbuntu
<Level15> lol
<Maxdamantus> Also that thing with plurals..
* Maxdamantus thinks of what it was again.
<intelikey> yeah cheese  ?
<Maxdamantus> No, not cheese.
<intelikey> is both plural and singular
<Level15> teeth
<ubuntu> i installed windows after i installed kubuntu, and now my grub is messed up, i am currently talking to you via a live cd and whould greatly appreciate anyones assistance on the matter :) thanks in advance
<Maxdamantus> intelikey, I always thought the plural of cheese was cheeses.
<ubuntu> Maxdamantus: lol
<Level15> ubuntu live cd has a recovery option to fix grubs, i think
<intelikey> that is also plural
<intelikey> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> Level15: not my live cd :)
<Maxdamantus> If you're talking about ones, it's "cheeses"
<Maxdamantus> Otherwise it's cheese.
<intelikey> see we are watching
<Level15> ubuntu: i'm pretty sure it does... though it might be the alternate cd, not sure
<Maxdamantus> Like if you're referring to it as an amount, not a quantity.
<Maxdamantus> There is alot of cheese.
<Maxdamantus> There are alot of cheeses.
<Maxdamantus> First one could mean there is one giant lump of cheese.
<Maxdamantus> Second means there are lots of pieces of cheese.
<intelikey> Maxdamantus yes but there can be a lot of cheese and only be one cheese
<Maxdamantus> [16:36:31]   <Maxdamantus> First one could mean there is one giant lump of cheese.
<Maxdamantus> That's when you don't use a plural.
<Maxdamantus> You don't use plurals when measuring amounts.
<Maxdamantus> Like waters.
<intelikey> did you drink many waters today ?    :)
<Level15> how do i get my window title bars when running beryl?
<Maxdamantus> Level15, run "emerald"
<Maxdamantus> I think aptitude gets that when you install Beryl. :P
<Level15> done, no window decorators... anything else?
<Maxdamantus> Level15, did you run it in a terminal, or just on alt + f2
<Maxdamantus> ?
<Level15> there's something to telll emerald to use kde decorations but can't recall the name
<Level15> terminal
<Ahmuck> kubuntu does not have a real time core?
<Ahmuck> !rt-core
<Maxdamantus>  <Ahmuck> kubuntu does not have a real time core?
<Ahmuck> !realtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt-core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantus> Real time core?
<Ahmuck> real time kernel
<Level15> !rtlinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtlinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> hm
<Ahmuck> i am having problems with rosegarden
<Maxdamantus> /proc/kcore?
<Ahmuck> low latency
<adenicio> im boared anything to do
<Level15> hey. i'd like my titlebars back...
<intelikey> you know gasoline costed 2 cents a galon more when they started adding lead    leaded gas was 27 cent/gal   then it was 57 c/g and they started selling "unleaded" gas again, and it costed 4 cents more for the "unleaded"    and people were stupid enough to pay extra both times.
<intelikey> how dumb can we be and still breath
<Level15> one sucker every second...
<intelikey> geee   he sure gets born a lot....
<intelikey> :)
<Level15> lol
<Level15> hey fellows... i really want my window decorations back...
<Level15> emerald is running
<Level15> but is not drawing the decorations...
<el_isma> Hello! I need help. I want to bridge my ethernet iface with my wifi one. I'm following the howtos but it doesn't work and I can't spot what I'm doing wrong... Anyone has experience with this?
<Level15> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> totally out of my realm level15, sorry.
<Level15> dude, ubotu seems rusty today ;)
<Level15> intelikey: ok, thanks
<intelikey> el_isma  ip forwarding ?
<hangthedj> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<el_isma> intelikey: not sure of what you're asking. please explain
<intelikey> el_isma what page you folling ?
<intelikey> following  even
<el_isma> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/TransparentBridge and http://linux-net.osdl.org/index.php/Bridge
* intelikey starts typing gibberish after 3 am
<Ahmuck> Maxdamantus: i guess not or something between the kubuntu and rosegarden is not working right, as a result, no sound
<intelikey> ok that first one is criptic  if you are new to that,  and i am,  and the second is worse...  so i guess i better pass.
<bor_z> server irc.chatx.net.
<intelikey> all i have done is ip forwarding so i can use one box as the gateway and connect other boxes to the inet through it.
<Level15> brb
<el_isma> intelikey: Yeah, I have that setup right now... But it never felt "right"... I couldn't get this box to act as a proper DHCP server even, so the wifi were setup by hand...
<intelikey> el_isma well that first page you posted states plainly that it's not dhcp
<el_isma> intelikey: I never could setup a bridge... :( I thought it maybe was the hardware, but I swapped machines recently and still it doesn't work
<el_isma> intelikey: It's not, it bridges with the wired network so your router/whatever assigns the IP to the client
<el_isma> intelikey: so it would be like if the wifi clients were connected by wired net
<intelikey> el_isma right.  but still more than i have done.
* intelikey still considers himself network illiterate
<el_isma> intelikey: Thanks anyway :)
<intelikey> el_isma there are usualy some guys in ##linux that can help with networking.  but they aren't always nice.
<el_isma> ok, I'll try my luck
<intelikey> el_isma also that is not kde specific  so you can ask in #ubuntu   just don't mention kubuntu and you might actually get help...  :)
<el_isma> lol, already did :P
<Tyro> can you get a kubuntu ISo to boot from a USB Drive Or IPod
<intelikey> tyro there is a windows installer,  not what you are asking tho.
<intelikey> i never tried to boot an iso that wasn't on a cd    so idk.    in theory it should be possable.
<Tyro> i'm asking, becasue i'm going to buy a laptop without a CD Drive
<intelikey> dvd ?
<Tyro> it doesn't have a drive
<intelikey> oh don't do that.
<Tyro> it's a really tiny laptop
<intelikey> you'll hate your self in the morning
<Tyro> i wont
<Tyro> i'm not using it as a mian PC
<Tyro> main
<Tyro> it's just a really compact solution
<intelikey> well you could install linux on the usb stick and boot then copy it to the hd     just one idea
<Tyro> and it's only going to cost $200 USD
<Tyro> i'll try to boot it straight from my IPOD later
* intelikey sees Tyro in sackcloth and ashes after that deal....
<Tyro> 200 usd is nothing for a brand new laptop
<intelikey> a bargin isn't a bargin if you don't need it...
<Tyro> well, i want it
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> fair enough
<Tyro> i don't have my own computer
<Tyro> i'm onry 15 :(
<intelikey> and this wont be your main boxen ?
<intelikey> <Tyro> i'm not using it as a mian PC
<Tyro> no chance
<intelikey> l
<MaTiAz> Tyro: You mean the Asus Eee?
<Tyro> YES!
<Tyro> the 701
<MaTiAz> Yeah, I'm getting one too :)
<Tyro> HAHA!
<Tyro> how sweet is it
<MaTiAz> Really sweet
<Tyro> i'm gonna put kubuntu on it, if i can
<MaTiAz> Yeah me too
<intelikey> and do you know what hardware is in them.   can you get the network working on them.
<kewlsolutions> j/ateneo
<MaTiAz> intelikey: IIRC it's some Intel chipset
<Tyro> yes, it's an AUS, full stop
<MaTiAz> intelikey: 910 based if I'm correct
<Tyro> ASUS*
<Level15> brb
<Tyro> 910 based?
<MaTiAz> It comes with xandros though
<MaTiAz> Tyro: I mean the motherboard chipset is intel 910 based
<Tyro> yeah, that's why i'm asking if you can boot from ipod
<Tyro> KaTiAz, i think so, i know that it's 900MHz 512MB RAM
* intelikey wishes his nvidia card was supported
<MaTiAz> Tyro: yeah
<MaTiAz> intelikey: What nvidia card do you have?
<Level15> tada!! beryl up and running
<intelikey> riva128 agp
<MaTiAz> haha
<MaTiAz> My 8800GTS pwns yours >:D
<Tyro> i have a 7600GT
<intelikey> mine is not supported
<MaTiAz> I had a 6200 once, it sucks
<klobster> intelikey: you are running a gui?
<intelikey> klobster no  but i did start x yesterday
<intelikey> played a game...  for an hour or so
<klobster> intelikey: babysteps, right? ^^
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> klobster i used to say "i have to have a gui"   granted it was years ago now  but proves dirrection of travel
<intelikey> or at least can be considered as evidence.     doesn't really prove anything maybe...
<intelikey> well it proves i said that i guess....
* intelikey hushes
<klobster> heh heh
<klobster> what window manager did you run?
<intelikey> blackbox
<intelikey> that's all i have used this year
<Jmanfoo> I have a question about korganizer if someone has a moment
<intelikey> i have two moments   but probably can't answer
<seth> :))
<Jmanfoo> well, i tried to set it up to pul the webdav calendar from our exchange OWA server at work
<Jmanfoo> and now it just keeps crashing as soon as i open it
<Jmanfoo> i pulled a backtrace but its greek to me
<intelikey> yeah *trace is writen in geek
<intelikey> Jmanfoo call it from konsole and see what it errors out with
<Tyro> MaTiAz, are you getting the Eee 701, or the 10" one
<Neil3> never had any success with korganizer and exchange here :(
<hangthedj> what file do i edit to keep the same ip on the computer when the machine reboots.
<MaTiAz> Tyro: 701 because I can't wait for the 10" one :D
<Tyro> hah, so true
<Tyro> might have to get both
<intelikey> hangthedj i'll go out on a limb and say  /etc/network/interfaces
<Tyro> give the 701 to your mum when you're done with it
<hangthedj> hey thanks.
<intelikey> a problem it is not
<Zmanfoo> Ok now that i've restabilized kde, has anyone else tried to integrate korganizer with exchange?
<Neil3> Zmanfoo: yes but to no avail
<Neil3> i gave up in the end
<intelikey> i gave up in the other end
<intelikey> repost    Jmanfoo call it from konsole and see what it errors out with
<Neil3> ah Zmanfooi dont believe it
<Neil3> i dont believe it even, i just got the calendar working
<intelikey> i think his kde died again...
<intelikey> he should be working on the user interface not the apps
<intelikey> Josh Benson   wake up.
<arun> anyone here use kspread?
<NickPresta> arun, would that be KOffice spreadsheet?
<arun> NickPresta: yes, precisely :)
<NickPresta> arun, I've used it a few times, for graphs and such
<NickPresta> arun, is there anything you needed help with in regards to kspread?
<arun> NickPresta: ah okay.. i have a peculiar problem. everytime i format a few columns/rows (fonts, bold, italics, etc) in a file and save it, the next time i open the document the formatting reverts back to the default. i don't know why that happens, it's quite irritating. i really like the program otherwise.
<arun> any ideas?
<NickPresta> arun, would it be possible to send me the file - I can test it out a couple of times and see if the same thing happens to me
<arun> um, i dont think so. it's a bit confidential, sorry
<NickPresta> arun, no problem. I'll create a few local files and play around.
<arun> if i change things like the font, or row height/indentation.. it works fine while i'm using it. if i save and close it, and open it later, some parts are formatted correctly, and some parts revert back to the default.
<NickPresta> arun, I created three files (all different) which have various formatting (bold, italic, different font sizes, and column widths) and closed and reopened them. All formatting appeared in tact.
<arun> hmm
<arun> must be some problem with my installation
<arun> what version are you using
<NickPresta> arun, aside from regular usage, I don't know how else to "test" this in a controlled sort of way. If this is happening randomly, I'm not sure how you would fix it or report the bug
<NickPresta> arun, KSpread 1.6.3 (Using KDE 3.5.7)
<arun> i'm on 1.6.2
<arun> using kde 3.5.6
<NickPresta> hmm. You could try upgrading (both KDE and KSpread) and see if it makes a difference
<NickPresta> arun, otherwise, you could try using OpenOffice.
<intelikey> don't tell me, i just locked my self out of root...    crap.
* NickPresta hugs intelikey. It's okay. You can have some of my root.
<intelikey> easy there fod rod
<arun> NickPresta: openoffice was all screwed up on my computer (at least the version that came pre-installed with kubuntu). the font rendering was all messed up. i'll try re-installing it and seeing if that helps. thanks!
<NickPresta> arun, no problem. I hope you find a solution.
<arun> any office suites for kde besides koffice?
<alceta> arun: openoffice?
<arun> yes, apart from openoffice and koffice..
<intelikey> ah script attack.
<yossarian2012> can anyone tell me how to give an application priority?  I am usuing kaffeine and want to give it enough priority that it won't skip when doing other things on an older machine
<intelikey> renice
<intelikey> nice
<bob_sinclair> you can renice in ksysguard (ctrl+esc)
<bob_sinclair> http://www.samspublishing.com/articles/article.asp?p=770644&rl=1 <-- interesting
<intelikey> i just dumped about 28m of ram into a bottemless pipe       bug in mc
<ghery63> hello
<intelikey> yeah
<arun> hey ghery63
<intelikey> can you not have function names that begin with numbers ?
<intelikey> 2space() { blah }    is erroring out with   "Syntax error: Bad function name"   ???
<wolferine> function names, no
<intelikey> wolferine actually not if it's a posix compliant shell   but yes if it's  "bash"
<intelikey> and thanks.
<runlevelten> I'd never start the name of anything callable with a number anyway... looks wrong to me.
<runlevelten> as you say though, 2space2() { echo blah;} does work in bash :)
<intelikey> rm -rfv /
<bob_sinclair> intelikey: if someone just tried that command intelikey to see what it does, you will be hated badly
<wolferine> yeah, atleast take out the -v
<wolferine> no one needs to see that
<intelikey> flaccid   only if they had storage in their home    cause that's all it will affect
<intelikey> wolferine heh
<bob_sinclair> yeah home isn't important at all..
<bob_sinclair> but if they ran it under a root shell, its going to do a lot more
<ggarlic_> does anyone know whether kde4 beta works well with kubuntu7.04
<bob_sinclair> recovering from particularly ext3 is nearly impossible for the average user so important personal docs gone - thats worse than just binaries
<wolferine> its not as bad as recovering from reiser
<intelikey> xfs
<runlevelten> xfsftw
<intelikey> now how many of you just did that rm thing to see what it did ?
* wolferine did
<intelikey> see no harm done  :)
<wolferine> ;)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> say luke
<wolferine> u son of a b...
<bob_sinclair> next time you won't be so lucky intelikey. newbies love to try commands...
<intelikey> :() { : | : ; } ; :
<bob_sinclair> :O
<wolferine> oh goodness
<wolferine> what is that
<intelikey> how many tried that one ?
<wolferine> should I type it in a shell?
<wolferine> as sudo ?
<intelikey> only as root  yeah
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> looks harmless doesn't
<intelikey> it
* wolferine loses connection from #kubuntu 
<intelikey> indeed  ping timeout
<intelikey> and with default kernels and default shell settings    your xorg will even crash before that is through
* wolferine never woulda thought
<intelikey> heh i can make it look even more benighn     echo "`:() { : | : ; } ; :`"   now if that doesn't look safe enough for a ubuntu user i don't know what would...
<intelikey> but leave it alone or set ulimit -n 256 first.
<intelikey> anybody taking notes ?
<runlevelten> Don't post fork bombs ffs :\
<intelikey> i think they should be made known
<intelikey> it an easy preventive measure that everyone should use   in fact it should be default
<intelikey> echo 'ulimit -n 256' >> /etc/profile   no danger here mate.
<intelikey> and 256 is plenty of user processes.
* intelikey sets his to 128  quicker kill
<intelikey> think about this.  what is the safest proceedure for dealing with an exploit ?    never mention it   or mention it often ?     specally if there is a known fix ?
<intelikey> like duh    post it on every forum and wiki there is...
<intelikey> type it in irc even...
<intelikey> ok i'll quit.
<wolferine> lol
<wolferine> you are kinda rambling...
<intelikey> i'm off in 35 minutes   so let me ramble   :)
<wolferine> i hope your on the other side of the world
* intelikey wonders which is the other one...
<intelikey> no i'm on this one
<wolferine> the one with winter right now
<intelikey> you are on the other one
<intelikey> i just want to know one thing ?   why do you people over there stand on your heads ?
<wolferine> why, or how?
<intelikey> why
<intelikey> you know up is down on the other side .... :)
<intelikey> small planet syndrome
<_d1> wolferine and intelikey where are you ?from
<intelikey> he's not from here,  i mean i'm not from there..
<intelikey> see now you confused me.
<_d1> do you all have a country?
<intelikey> i don't even own a state,  let alone a country
<wolferine> rptflmao
<intelikey> actually i'm not answering you,  it a "sorry, i just don't play the asl game"  thang
<_d1> what does asl mean?
<wolferine> age/sec/live
<wolferine> sex*
<intelikey> it's what teenagers say on aol and yahoo    asl  asl   asl   asl     means  what is your age sex and location
<intelikey> i don't play that game,  never have.
<intelikey> this is irc where men are men,
<intelikey> and women are men,
<wolferine> and men are women?
<intelikey> and children are FBI agents
<intelikey> wolferine you messed that one up royally   now didn't you
<intelikey> :)
<wolferine> :P
<_d1> i'm 60, a mean son of a bitch,from USA
<intelikey> dac heh
<kelnex> I am an FBI agent *pew* *pew*
<Agent_bob> me too
<Agent_bob> but i still don't play the asl game
<exceswater> hi all people
<Agent_bob> ok i better go make finnal rounds now.
<arun> hey exceswater
<Agent_bob> exceswater shalom
<exceswater> can i disturb you with a noob question ?
<exceswater> hi Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> you just did
<exceswater> shalom
<exceswater> hi arun
<exceswater> :D
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<exceswater> it seems that i have a problem with adept] 
<Littleboots> does it
<exceswater> from time to time... when it should need to update some aps
<exceswater> i start it
<_d1> :)
<exceswater> actually it shows me that there are updates available
<exceswater> but..
<exceswater> it cannot update all of them
<exceswater> everytime i get an error
<exceswater> and i am noob on kubuntu
<Agent_bob> !repos | exceswater
<ubotu> exceswater: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<exceswater> guys,..
<Agent_bob> i really must make rounds     good luck with it exceswater
<exceswater> imagine that i use win for more than 14 years
<exceswater> and linux for a year
<exceswater> repositories... i understand... but universe and multiverse... are kinda magic for me :D
<exceswater> i gtg now
<exceswater> i will come back :D
<exceswater> actually
<exceswater> i'll be back
<exceswater> this sound more impressive :D
<exceswater> terminator style :D
<_d1> i'm going away also,k bye:-D
* underdog5004 wonders if anyone is here
<bob_sinclair> im here, just finishing stupid work
<bob_sinclair> time for home time
<Tyro> hey, can you make the text on the bottom toolbar not fade out?
<Tyro> the text fades out and looks kinda odd
<Tyro> anyone?
<Tyro> anyone know how to turn tooltip off
<Tyro> when you hover it makes a bit speech bubble
<contrast83> Tyro: Are you talking about the panel tooltips?
<Tyro> i think so
<Tyro> the tooltip when you hover over the bottom panel
<Tyro> contrast83, i think i mean that one
<contrast83> Tyro - right-click the panel -> Configure panels -> Appearance -> uncheck "Enable icon mouseover effects" to just get regular tooltips for the panel, uncheck that and "show tooltips" to disable panel tooltips completely
<hermann_348> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=348 klick plx
<Maxdamantus> Uhh.. How do I turn a hard disk off? I think I can do it using hdparm, but I think I'm blind reading the --help.
<Tyro> awesome thx
<Tyro> contrast83, is there a way to get rid of the faded text on the application tabs on the toolbar
<Tyro> i want it to be solid
<contrast83> i don't think so... it wouldn't really make sense to have it that way, because you're still gonna have windows with long titles that get cut off. :-\
<Tyro> yeah, but i like the effect of the names being cut off, not faded
<contrast83> you realize it only fades like, the last one or two visible characters, right?
<Tyro> yes
<Tyro> but it looks stupid
<contrast83> lol
<Tyro> is there a way to only display the tasks on the virtual desktop in  use?
<contrast83> you can't change it, to the best of my knowledge
<Tyro> is there a way to only display the tasks on the virtual desktop in  use?
<contrast83> ugh
<Tyro> is there?
<contrast83> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<contrast83> yep. it's in the taskbar section of the Configure panel dialog
<Tyro> lol, i just found it as i aske
<Tyro> d
<Tyro> sorry to flood you with questions, but can i make the scroll wheel do nothing when on taksbar
<Tyro> because i can't find that option
<contrast83> hmm... not sure, but umm... why would you want to? :-)
<contrast83> Configure Panel -> Taskbar -> Actions
<Tyro> contrast83, there isn't a nothing option
<Tyro> contrast83, is there a way to stop animation of icons when you click
<RobNyc> !kioslave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kioslave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Damienww> hello, can someone help me?
<pag> !ask | Damienww
<ubotu> Damienww: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Damienww> :)
<Damienww> ok
<Damienww> i have the problem described here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6546
<Damienww> x server doesn't start coz of ati when i try to run the live cd
<Damienww> but they solve the problem by actually typinf a command line and getting things from the internet...
<Damienww> and i dont see how to do that since x server doesn't start
<pag> Damienww, When X server doesn't start, press ctrl+alt+F1 and it'll get you to the command line
<Tyro> can anyone tell me how to disble icon animation on click
<pag> Tyro, you mean the one that "enlarges" the icon?
<pag> ie. when you click the folder
<Tyro> yes
<Tyro> and the flash around the toolbar icons
<Tyro> pag, sorry for taking a while to reply
<pag> Tyro, maybe kcontrol -> Appearance -> icons -> animate icons?
<pag> in advanced tab that is
<Tyro> what is kcontrol
<Assid> err.. how do i use the keyfile which putty uses to be usable by ssh /cli
<pag> Tyro, better version of System Settings  (probably the same can be done via sys.sets too)
<Tyro> it's ok i put it in the run
<Tyro> OMG, kubuntu is sooo cool
<waltercool> in linux... using 2 users... how can i protect my data of the another user?
<pag> remove read-right from all except yourself in your /home/$your-user
<waltercool> oh... ic... with chown... right'
<waltercool> ?
<pag> waltercool, chmod, and I think it's easier to do graphically
<DarkED> hey all, i need some help
<waltercool> thanks pag :)
<DarkED> in desktop config > behavior, i've got it set to place application menus on the top (mac-style)
<DarkED> however, the panel that this creates has no config options, therefore i cannot make it transparent... and i need to
<DarkED> how can i get into this panel's config? i'll do it with a text editor if need be
<pag> waltercool, probably it's also good to tick the "apply to all subfolders"
<waltercool> chmod 555 -R ?
<trekdanne> chmod o-x /home/username ??
<pag> waltercool, I'm not that familiar with chmod.. I'd guess 700, butI'm not sure
<waltercool> well... right click so with konqueror :)
<waltercool> another question... is very... personal this question, i know... but i need know this: Why kde and not gnome?
<pag> waltercool, no reason - Some prefer KDE some prefer Gnome, there's no "wrong" choise
<pag> try both and see which one you like more
<waltercool> is because i need change a friend of win$$ to some easy linux... and idk what show it
<Lynoure> waltercool: or do you mean why individuals here chose it?
<waltercool> yeah
<Lynoure> waltercool: I did not like having to poke at gconf if I wanted something configured to my taste.
<waltercool> Lynoure: I prefer kde because u can change a lot of things of look :)
<Lynoure> waltercool: well, one can make gnome look very different, too.
<waltercool> Lynoure: mmm... i try... but i only can add themes and use it
<waltercool> Lynoure: in kde i can change colour of panels, buttons, bar, etc
<waltercool> with a bit of clics
<waltercool> kubuntu dont have 3D look? (compiz) like ubuntu?
<Lynoure> waltercool: see http://www.siltala.net/2006/12/01/topaz-now-or-the-topyli-non-interface/ as a gnome example
<waltercool> Lynoure: i have used gnome xDDD
<waltercool> Lynoure: But is hard change, for example... top bar colour of windows
<Lynoure> waltercool: not really that hard, just takes a change of value in a text file
<Lynoure> waltercool: but I know that some people really like GUI for most things.
<waltercool> Lynoure: xDD, is because that i ask for a easy use method... for a friend who is win$$ user
<waltercool> but... in kubuntu have like ubuntu a thing for activate automatically restricted drivers?
<DarkED> hey guys... check it out
<DarkED> http://darked.toddkleinert.com/mg/index.php?id=740
<DarkED> i got kde's kicker looking exactly like leopard's menubar :)
<waltercool> where u got styles like that??? :O
<waltercool> i want...
<DarkED> i made it
<DarkED> used a custom bitmap for the background
<waltercool> Oh... ic, seems... niiiiiice
<DarkED> transparency works better but it doesn't work correctly with the application menus for some reason
<DarkED> so... i made a bitmap that works right
<waltercool> u can upload it in kdelook :)
<DarkED> i might
<DarkED> but it only works with this wallpaper
<waltercool> why?
<DarkED> um because i used this wallpaper as a base for the background image of the transparent white bar
<DarkED> in gimp
<DarkED> it's an image, not real transparency
<DarkED> it's fake
<waltercool> but... u can use the kde transparency
<DarkED> yes but it doesn't work right with the mac menubar
<waltercool> make a transparent panel
<waltercool> mmm
<DarkED> it has a big seam in the middle, looks ugly
<dice14u> help, I cannot configure video card drivers in systemsettings even as root
<waltercool> DarkED: is rarely... but must exist a solve
<dice14u> when I try and change drivers in system settings apply never becomes available
<waltercool> dice14u: Where u can change the driver?
<waltercool> :S
<dice14u> systemsettings
<dice14u> when I click systemsettings then administrator button
<waltercool> im in system settings, but i dont see a administrator button :S
<waltercool> computer administration?
<dice14u> no
<dice14u> lol
<dice14u> ok in system settings
<dice14u> there is a desktop button
<dice14u> monitors and display
<waltercool> yes
<dice14u> click monitor and display
<waltercool> in hardware... right?
<dice14u> yes hardware
<waltercool> admin mode dont work for me too
<dice14u> administrator mode
<dice14u> when you click it?
<dice14u> it doesn't work?
<waltercool> exactly
<waltercool> is rarely
<dice14u> well in anycase yeah it doesn't work for me
<dice14u> anyone able to help me :-p
<waltercool> maybe restarting...
<dice14u> no
<dice14u> doesn't change anything
<dice14u> even restarting x-server
<dice14u> or total power shutdown
<waltercool> mmm
<waltercool> ok... now works for me
<waltercool> when u push in admin mode... make clic in gray window...
<waltercool> in the gray window
<Maxdamantus> How can I fully shut down a hard disk? Somewhere in hdparm perhaps?
<contrast83> dice14u: open ksysguard as root (Alt+F2 -> kdesu ksysguard), and look for anything containing kdesu.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Removing power cable?
<Maxdamantus> waltercool, I don't think my motherboard supports that.
<contrast83> dice14u: let me know if you find it...
<Maxdamantus> Last time I tried, the whole machine shut off.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: mmm... have protection...
<Maxdamantus> Also, it gave me an electric shock too.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: I can figurate only unmounting the device...
<Maxdamantus> Protection?
<Maxdamantus> I can put it into sleep mode, reset it, and stuff.
<Maxdamantus> Using hdparm.
<Maxdamantus> But can't see how to shut it down.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Yeah... think about the hard disk is burned... can make burn another devices..., so... it shutdown it automatically
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: But... must work umounting and removing IDE/SATA cable and after power cable...
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: In my case... works... but i haven't a simmilar protection xD
<dice14u> contrast83 i found a kdesud
<Maxdamantus> Oh, that's what you mean by protection.
<Maxdamantus> The system shutting it's self off.
<Maxdamantus> Thought you were suggesting an anti-static wrist band thing or something.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Loool xDD... i dont think about u can shutdown a device... xD
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Only powering on a PC, all devices are powered
<contrast83> dice14u: kill that
<dice14u> contrast83: when i make it admin mode it becomes kdesu
<waltercool> USB included
<contrast83> dice14u: so the Admin Mode button is working now?
<Maxdamantus> waltercool, I'm fairly sure you can.
<dice14u> no its not the issue
<dice14u> when i do anything
<contrast83> dice14u: oh, sorry. i misunderstood your problem
<dice14u> apply does not start
<contrast83> ???
<dice14u> the apply button never stops being grayed out
<contrast83> ohh
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: PC is not controlling power supply...
<dice14u> even if changes are made
<Maxdamantus> waltercool, I'm aware of that.
<dice14u> and so they cannot be applied
<contrast83> dice14u: certain changes are made in real time
<Maxdamantus> But I'm fairly sure you can shut down a hard drive.
<contrast83> dice14u: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<Maxdamantus> I know how to shut it down, but the kernel will turn it on again when trying to read it.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Maybe with a special motherboard... for servers or something...
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: I know servers with this function... but idk if is for motherboard really...
<dice14u> I am trying to change my video card ati with driver fglrx to video card: ati radeon driver:fglrx
<dice14u> change fglrx to use ati radeon instead of just ati
<dice14u> that way eventually i will be able to use beryl
<dice14u> lol
<waltercool> dice14u: U can use propietary drivers in kubuntu without use console? xD
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. I wonder what I can do about this HD..
<dice14u> what? waltercool?
<contrast83> dice14u: so you're trying to use the open driver (ati) instead of the closed one (fglrx) so you don't have to use xgl to run beryl, correct?
<waltercool> dice14u: If u can install propietary drivers of ati/nvidia without make commands in console...?
<dice14u> you know i really don't care
<dice14u> i just wanted beryl to work
<Maxdamantus> I'll probably brb if I DC, will be my computer shutting it's self off.
<dice14u> ati drivers allowed full resolution
<dice14u> but no 3d
<dice14u> fglrx when i installed went all 640x480 on me
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Are u using a HD for move information? (like usb sticks)
<waltercool> ?
<dice14u> i am going to change xorg.conf to use ati drivers
<Maxdamantus> No.
<dice14u> see how that works
<contrast83> dice14u: Run command -> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> Ctrl+F -> Section "Device"
<keisangi> is there's a way to setup time for minimizing a window ?
<Maxdamantus> Ah, it didn't shut off.
<keisangi> i mean setup how long should it take to minimize a window
<contrast83> dice14u: KDE's display config utility sucks. just edit xorg.conf by hand
<contrast83> dice14u: you can also run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from Konsole and that will walk you through all the steps
<dice14u> agh that sounds nicer
<Maxdamantus> I have a feeling it will die when I unplug the IDE cable though.
<contrast83> takes a bit longer though. ;-)
<keisangi>  i was wondering if there's a way to setup the time it should take for a window to get minimized in kde ?
<keisangi> i've setup an animation for windows when they get minimized .. but they get minimized too fast my animation can't play entirely .. just half actialy .. i'd like to setup twice the time it's actualy setup ..
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: My best choice... buy a HD case and connect it usb method
<Maxdamantus> I have one.
<contrast83> keisangi: you mean how long the animation takes?
<flipstone> hello everyone
<Maxdamantus> That's slower though.
<contrast83> greets
<keisangi> 800ms i think .. it's a compiz animation
<flipstone> i'm new in kubuntu, and allready having a problem :-)
<Maxdamantus> waltercool, I have a feeling the whole HD is **cked though.
<contrast83> keisangi: wait, so you're using compiz?
<keisangi> yes i do
<contrast83> compiz-fusion, or just plain old compiz?
<keisangi> but couldn't find anything in compiz / emerald that wuould let me parameter that ?
<keisangi> compiz fusion
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Exist some things for fix HD... hiren tools, UBCD and others...
<Maxdamantus> Since trying it on my other machine, it kept giving a smart error at BIOS.
<contrast83> keisangi: are you talking about how the window fades out before the animation completes?
<Maxdamantus> And the other day, it started making funny noises.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: ;O
<Maxdamantus> So I backed up the 9gb of data which was on there.
<flipstone> anyone had allready the problem that if you start the adept manager, it won't do it because another program is using the database and according to me no other program is running?
<Maxdamantus> And went dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc
<Maxdamantus> :P
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: A smart error can be normal or bad...
<Maxdamantus> Yea, it doesn't give it any more though.
<Maxdamantus> But it't still making the funny noises, and taking just as long.
<keisangi> contrast83, yes : how long it take for the window to disappear in the taskbar ... my animation takes too long, the window disappeared in the taskbar before in could be displayed entirely
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Must be uncalibrated... in hiren tools, u have a app called HDD regenerator... this app fix that
<Maxdamantus> I think I might try another overwrite, I think it only did 2.4gb last night.
<contrast83> keisangi: open ccsm -> Effects -> Fading windows -> fade on minimize/open/close
<Maxdamantus> Which took 50k something seconds, resulting in a write error.
<contrast83> uncheck that
<keisangi> contrast83, i check
<donvinzk> Hi, I have a problem with kdm: I can not shutdown (blank screen) , I have to press the power button, any idea why ? Is there a specific issue with kdm ?
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Or a bad magnetic calibration, or a physical damage...
<Maxdamantus> donvinzk, try shutting down from the command line.
<Maxdamantus> waltercool, well, I dropped it on some concrete today, which didn't change anything.
<Maxdamantus> And my other two HDs which were included are still fine.
<waltercool> :O
<waltercool> HD killer!
<flipstone> Hi, anyone had allready the problem that if you start the adept manager, it won't do it because another program is using the database and according to me no other program is running?
<keisangi> contrast83, perfect :) thanks a lot :)
<contrast83> keisangi: np
<pag> !aptfix | flipstone
<ubotu> flipstone: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<contrast83> keisangi: are you using trevino's repo?
<Maxdamantus> It would've been my 40gb that took the most shock.
<keisangi> contrast83, yes i do
<Maxdamantus> Anyway, where can I get these hiren tools.
<Maxdamantus> Brb if I DC.
<flipstone> tnx :-)
<Maxdamantus> Nvm about the brb.
<server_> hi can any one pm me and noes about postfix email server setup for kubuntu
<contrast83> keisangi: <FusioBot> A guide to building Compiz and Compiz Fusion from GIT: http://forums.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=758
<keisangi> contrast83, i have another wierd question maybe you could help ? i was searching a way to setup this in kde:  if i double click on desktop root window, it would trigger an action .. for exemple starting a new dolphin process .. do you think is feasible ?
<contrast83> keisangi: i'd recommend that over trev's repo. much less buggy, and it's always up to date
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: http://rapidshare.com/files/46783403/Hirens_BootCD_9.2.rar
<keisangi> contrast83, that for the info i will try GIt
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: But hiren tools can be a BIT of illegal... because have copyrighted apps...
<Maxdamantus> Aw, that means I'll have to have my computer off.
<server_> hi can any one pm me and noes about postfix email server setup for kubuntu
<waltercool> exactly
<waltercool> and boot it
<contrast83> keisangi: hmm... i'm sure it's possible, but not without a fair deal of hacking, i'd say... there might already be an app for something like that though
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Use DOS apps
<Maxdamantus> I'll do it tomorrow, leave it going while I'm at school.
<Maxdamantus> DOS apps?
<contrast83> keisangi: now that i think about it, i think that might be possible with compiz. hang on...
<keisangi> contrast83, couldn't find a way so far
<Maxdamantus> I don't have a DOS based OS.
<keisangi> contrast83, great tnx :)
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: U need boot the CD (the file have a ISO)... this have DOS
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Have win98 lite edition xDDD
<Maxdamantus> What would I want that for?
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: The apps in ISO here: http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: I use it for resize main ext3 of my kubuntu when i need it xD
<Maxdamantus> Why not use Linux?
<Maxdamantus> Parted can do that.
<Maxdamantus> Or GParted, which is included on the LiveCD.
<waltercool> and for / partition?
<Maxdamantus> No, parted and gparted are on the LiveCD.
<waltercool> i take less time booting Hiren tools... xD
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: LiveCD takes it time...
<Maxdamantus> I'd feel safer letting Linux handle my disks than DOS.
<Maxdamantus> Takes it's time?
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: yeah... take 3 min in load the boot
<Maxdamantus> Use a different CD then, which doesn't use a GUI.
<flipstone> fixed it, but what is the best way anyway to add/remove programs?
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: In hiren tools this load in 10 secs?
<Maxdamantus> Gentoo minimal CD ftw
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Haha... i never can make work gentoo... installer drop me a error xD
<Maxdamantus> The automatic one?
<Maxdamantus> Don't use that.
<Maxdamantus> It's really easy to install it manually.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Console installer and GUI installer...
<Maxdamantus> Just DL the stage3 and portage archives.
<Maxdamantus> Extract the stage3 to the partition you want to put Gentoo on.
<waltercool> and where i can found stage3?
<contrast83> keisangi: well, you can make it so pushing a button at a screen *edge/corner* would execute a command. looks like that's the closest thing to that that compiz has though. (optionally with a modifier key also, so something like Alt+left-click at the top-right corner for example)
<Maxdamantus> Then extract portage on there into the usr dir.
<Maxdamantus> http://gentoo.org/
<Maxdamantus> Check the mirrors list.
<Maxdamantus> Then browse a mirror.
<waltercool> i have extracted portage file... but stage3...
<Maxdamantus> I have no idea how they compressed it so much.
<Maxdamantus> Stage3 archive is a 104mb tar.bz3
<Maxdamantus> bz2*
<waltercool> :O
<Maxdamantus> Which extracts to 650mb
<Maxdamantus> Which is the Gentoo base operating system.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Gentoo is for me... the best dist... but takes toooooooooooooooooooooo time in compile things...
<keisangi> contrast83, yes, that would be nice already i'll investgate for that too.. but i really wanted this feature .. doublle click on the desktop  trigger a new dolphin process
<Maxdamantus> waltercool, emerge -av dpkg
<keisangi> contrast83, but thanks for the help anyway :)
<contrast83> np :-)
<Maxdamantus> Then you can dpkg Debian packages.
<contrast83> no icons on the desktop, i assume?
<Maxdamantus> I'm gonna use that when I switch my main computer back to Gentoo.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: xDDD i know... but isnt the same of do a emerge xD
<Maxdamantus> Emerge is elite anyway.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: u can update apps with emerge...
<Maxdamantus> I think dpkg updates too.
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: But... make a emerge openoffice xDD
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: a day... 2 days compilating...?
<Maxdamantus> Hell no.
<Maxdamantus> Shouldn't take that long.
<Maxdamantus> Just get the debian package anyway.
<waltercool> i had do it xD
<Maxdamantus> Which is why you use dpkg
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: but use dpkg in gentoo... is like... do alien to rpm files xD
<Maxdamantus> http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/x86/2007.0/stages/
<Maxdamantus> Those are stages for x86
<hamadooo> guys i want to know what is the different between kbuntu  and ubuntu
<Maxdamantus> stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2 is the latest.
<waltercool> 103M
<Maxdamantus> Gtg to bed anyway.
<keisangi> contrast83, indeed .. no icons;)
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: :O
<waltercool> Maxdamantus: Good night?
<server_> so does any one here noes about postfix
<waltercool> hamadooo: Kubuntu use kde like enviroment... Ubuntu use Gnome like enviroment
<kalorin> server_:  i do
<bentob0x> hamadooo: Kubuntu = Ubuntu + KDE and Ubuntu = Ubuntu + Gnome
<hamadooo> is that the only different
<server_> can you help me how to do this it getting me on my nerves lol
<bentob0x> Xubuntu = Ubuntu + X
<kalorin> and xbuntu = ubuntu + ?
<keisangi> xfce
<waltercool> X = XFCE
<hamadooo> what is that
<kalorin> server_: um... can you be more specific, ask the question, don't ask if you can ask the question
<hamadooo> math
<bentob0x> the only thing that is different across the versions is the windows manager
<waltercool> google it xD
<keisangi> another desktop environment
<keisangi> a lighter one
<contrast83> keisangi: that's how i was for a long time. i eventually got tired of docks though, and found a nice wallpaper that icons actually look *good* on - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Lines?content=53167
<hamadooo> so no one better than other .... only the desktop is different
<bentob0x> sorry, desktop environment it is
<server_> i need to no how to properly set the postfix on my ubuntu server and run it and creat a email and domain for it
<kalorin> hamadooo: everyone is going to have a preference, I like KDE myself
<hamadooo> i like gnome
<kalorin> server: postfix.org
<kalorin> read
<contrast83> i replaced the icons in that splash screen with the ones i have on my desktop, so ksplash -> kdesktop is seamless :-D
<server_> i did
<server_> still doent tell me hwo to create email acconte for user's
<kalorin> well I don't have all day to sit and try to walk you though every little nuance of your setup to get it doing all that
<kalorin> for postfix?
<kalorin> local delivery will require you to have a real local user
<kalorin> alternatively, you can forward the email that would go to local users off site to another mail service/adderss
<kalorin> the /etc/aliases file will allow that
<kalorin> or you can use a virtual user table
<kalorin> there's tons of ways to do the same thing
<kalorin> the correct answer is your preference and what you want to do with it
<kalorin> I run virtual user tables
<kalorin> and a few local accounts
<server_> ok
<kalorin> it's likely easier to use the /etc/aliases file for forwarding email and just have postfix deliver it locally
<keisangi> contrast83, here's mine
<keisangi> http://keisangi.free.fr/nekosan.jpg
<kalorin> but it means that postfix will have to touch the message 2x once to deliver locally and then again to forward it out
<server_> ok i got the aliases whit my email in it
<kalorin> do you have an MX record set up that points to your mail server for a domain?
<server_> suposably i do have it
<kalorin> so when I email server@<whateverdomain.com> does the internet know that your server is actually the mail handler for that domain?
<kalorin> what's the domain name?
<contrast83> keisangi: yeah, i see why you wouldn't want to clutter that with icons
<keisangi> hehe
<server_> my domain or the orther server
<contrast83> keisangi: you *could* always make an invisible icon and put it in an easy-to-remember place. :-\
<kalorin> the domain of the emails that you want to receive
<keisangi> that's an idea ;)
<contrast83> i mean, if you're only wanting one shortcut on the desktop
<server_> gmail.com
<server_> but i want to creat my own email and server domain
<contrast83> but the text would still be an issue
<keisangi> i have to go back home now, day off
<keisangi> iu mean i've finishged my working day
<kalorin> i should post my wallpaper
<kalorin> perhaps at some point
<keisangi> bbl
<contrast83> peace
<kalorin> really kick butt picture of rogue from the xmen off the islands of adventure park in florida
<keisangi> and tnx a gain for the help contrast83
<contrast83> np
<kalorin> server then you need to register a domain name
<kalorin> and set an MX record on it
<server_> i got a domain name
<kalorin> and get a static address
<server_> that done also
<kalorin> and put your postfix server on that address
<server_> yeah and i did that but no respond from postfix
<kalorin> and then configure it to know what do when it receives email for that domain
<kalorin> what's the domain name that you registered?
<kalorin> and what's the ip address of your postfix server
<server_> platinumforums.sytes.net
<server_> it run my ftp and web site now just need it for email server
<kalorin> well it's not set up right
<kalorin> jhoffman@hawk:~/Desktop$ dig -t MX sytes.net
<kalorin> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<kalorin> sytes.net.              60      IN      MX      10 mail2.no-ip.com.
<kalorin> sytes.net.              60      IN      MX      5 mail1.no-ip.com.
<kalorin> so as far as the interwebthingy is concerned, any mail going to *@sytes.net shoudl be delivered to the server amil2.no-ip.com
<kalorin> no ip.com as you would imagine is a fake name
<kalorin> ergo, your mail ain't going where you want it to go
<kalorin> now go google for MX records and DNS
<kalorin> and read up on that
<server_> ok
<_4strO> yop yop
<benni> hallo+
<mydocument> allo
<chaKKo_1521> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=1521
<phimic> hi all
<phimic> apt-get install beagle returns a error adduser: the GID 65534 does not exist
<phimic> i use kubuntu 7.04 x86
<waltercool> hi there... i have a biiig problem :S someone can help me?
<tobias_> depends on the problem I'd say
<waltercool> im stucked in 800x600... i can choose 1280x1024, but when i restart X, resolution is 800x600 again :S
<waltercool> i hate this $%"$ res
<waltercool> u know how solve that?
<tobias_> give me a sec
<tobias_> you know how to edit your xorg.conf ?
<tobias_> well anyway I am kinda new to kubuntu as well, but it might be there
<tobias_> konsole: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<waltercool> i have 1280x1024 only...
<tobias_> then look for the section "generic monitor"
<waltercool> i have removed all another resolutions
<tobias_> mhhhhhhm
<tobias_> thats weird
<tobias_> sorry, cant help you with that then
<waltercool> xDD
<waltercool> thanks so xD
<tobias_> no problem for nothing =)
<tobias_> good luck with it
<tobias_> and feel free to query me if you got the answer ;D
<dice14u> waltercool whats your vid card
<waltercool> dice14u: nvidia
<waltercool> dice14u: i have installed nvidia-glx
<waltercool> wait...
<waltercool> :(
<dice14u> :-(
<dice14u> :-p
<waltercool> u know how fix this? :)
<waltercool> ok... using nvidia like device... i have 800x600... using nv like device... i have any resolution
<waltercool> why that?
<DarkED> http://darked.toddkleinert.com/mg/pictures/leopardtaskbarkde2.jpg <-- leopard dock FTW
<gurrio> hi, i'm runing feisty and i want to try kde4, but it seems that there are some dependencies problems with kdepimlibs4 and kdepimlibs5, what can i do?
<nosrednaekim> DarkED: thats Mac OS though!
<nosrednaekim> I think....
<DarkED> nosrednaekim: nope
<DarkED> KDE 3.5.7 kubuntu dude
<DarkED> :)
<nosrednaekim> wow.... what theme?
<DarkED> well... i made the menubar
<DarkED> it's a bitmap imagine
<DarkED> er... image* sorry
<DarkED> been a long night
<nosrednaekim> lol.. but how about the rest?
<nosrednaekim> I don't use menubars.
<DarkED> real transparency doesn't look 'correct' so i made a background image for fake transparency
<boris_> how do i install kde codecs for amarok im using gnome currently
<DarkED> um the dock is avant window navigator... i've changed some settings to make it look like the leopard dock
<DarkED> you use gconf-editor to change the angle and icon settings
<DarkED> the iconset is OS-L
<DarkED> and then kwin-baghira
<DarkED> er, for the windows
<nosrednaekim> impressive!
<DarkED> thanks
<DarkED> the windows look like crap, but meh
<nosrednaekim> really?I thought they looked nice
<server_> does any one noes what exchange server is
<nosrednaekim> what are desktop applets running in? super karamba?
<nosrednaekim> server_: its for exchanging emails and scheduling stuff.
<nosrednaekim> groupware
<hsn_> how can i read .chm in kde?
<trekdanne> hsn_: kchmviewer
<server_> can you make a email server whit it
<nosrednaekim> server_: I'm not sure..... but its microsoft stuff
<trekdanne> boris: amarok uses xine. so you need to install xine-codec packages
<server_> no any thing for ubuntu i can make my own email server not from other server
<nosrednaekim> DarkED: I see you are the typical high-school student :)
<DarkED> nosrednaekim: ?
<DarkED> dude i'm 22
<server_> lol
<DarkED> i've been out of high school since 03 :)
<nosrednaekim> DarkED: whats with the task list then?
<nosrednaekim> algebra exam..... apply for FAFSA
<DarkED> nosrednaekim: because i'm trying to go to college
<DarkED> i couldnt go after high school because i couldnt afford it
<DarkED> now i'm in a position where i might actually be able to... but still, i missed fall semester anyways... gotta wait till spring
<Denmaru> Greetings - is there a tutorial to change the NV-Driver to the ones made by Nvidia?
<nosrednaekim> ah, ok. then I reall wasn;t that far off ;)
<DarkED> :)
<server_> hey what good to add to ubuntu server
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> Denmaru: those instructions use the restricted-manager, you will have to install it in Kubuntu
<praecox> hello guys
<trekdanne> hi praecox
<praecox> can anyone help me out and tell what's the name of package which is responsible for Keyboard Layout entries in KDE -> System Settings -> Regional & Language?
<Denmaru> aha? Well, I'm using kubuntu right now :3
<server_> kubuntu rules
<nosrednaekim> Denmaru: just warning you..
<praecox> cause I now see empty list, not like here: http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/images/C/kubuntu-regional-keyboardlayouts.png
<Denmaru> That's fine :3
<praecox> I believe there's something missing.
<server_> what the command for kubuntu for installing vcl player
<Denmaru> hhm.. it tells me to use the "Restricted Dvices Manager"  -  but I can't find it on my kubuntu installation. Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> Denmaru: exactly what I was saying
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<praecox> anyone got a clue regarding Keyboard Layout?
<Denmaru> Ah, I'm sorry, I must have overread that one
<tOWLie> how can i change my desktop resolution in kubuntu ?
<server_> go to system setting
<trekdanne> praecox: hmm strange
<trekdanne> praecox: do you have xkb files under /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<praecox> trekdanne, I know it is. I believe it has been deleted by accident.
<tOWLie> how can i change my desktop resolution in kubuntu ?
<praecox> trekdanne, yes, I do.
<praecox> # ls -1 /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols |wc -l
<praecox> 99
<tOWLie> is it possible to set my resolution to 1280x1024@70
<nosrednaekim> tOWLie: its in system-settings->monitor
<W1ZrD> can I upload whole folders (and subfolders) from workstation to server via command line ssh?
<nosrednaekim> Denmaru: no problem
<praecox> tOWLie, KDE -> System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<tOWLie> yes i fund that but the highest resolution i can change to is 1024x768@75
<tOWLie> but i need 1280x102470
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: yeah, use either fish from within konqueror, or scp from the command line
<praecox> W1ZrD, scp -r
<tOWLie> but i need 1280x1024@0
<nosrednaekim> tOWLie: what type of video card do you have?
<tOWLie> ati
<tOWLie> x300
<tOWLie> in windows this resolution works great
<W1ZrD> How would the line look like from ip 1.2.3 to ip 5.5.5 if I want the folder (and subfolders) "directory"?
<nosrednaekim> tOWLie: get the "restricted-manager" and get the ati drivers using that.
<tOWLie> the restricted-manager is already installed ?
<tOWLie> how i can i start it ?
<trekdanne> praecox: maybe something wrong with your Xorg.conf ?
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu restricted-manager"
<tOWLie> ok i have to restar
<tOWLie> see u soon i hope so.. :)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<praecox> trekdanne, I don't think so, I reconfigured entire xserver-xorg (using dpkg-reconfigure) and set it up again.
<W1ZrD> scp /my/workstation/my-files host@server: /my/server/my-files <-- would that be correct?
<praecox> W1ZrD, 141849 < praecox> W1ZrD, scp -r
<praecox> W1ZrD, use -r and without space after :
<praecox> W1ZrD, scp -r /my/workstation/my-files host@server:/my/server/my-files
<praecox> W1ZrD, this is correct.
<W1ZrD> brilliant, I'll give that a try then, it should copy the entire dir (including .hidden)?
<tOWLie> back again :)
<tOWLie> yes now it works :)
<praecox> so, noone can help me with Keyboard Layout?
<tOWLie> thx nosrednaekim
<trekdanne> praecox: maybe you know about this, but anyway: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kxkb/kxkb.pdf
<nosrednaekim> tOWLie: ok, great, and now you have decent 3d acceleration too
<tOWLie> perfect
<tOWLie> do i need something like a firewall or virusscanner ?
<nosrednaekim> tOWLie: No problem, just doing my part :)
<tOWLie> and sorry for all this nooby questions :)
<nosrednaekim> tOWLie: firewall wouldn't be a bad idea.
<nosrednaekim> virus scanner isn't neccesary
<nosrednaekim> tOWLie: they are easier than the non-nooby questions ;)
<tOWLie> and firewall ?
<server_> what the command for a good virus scanner for kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nosrednaekim> there you go, Gaurddog
<tOWLie> thx
<server_> what the command for a good virus scanner for kubuntu
<stdin> server_: why would you need one?
<server_> hum to keep server good shape i guess
<stdin> server_: so you serve windows clients?
<server_> hell no
<anticitizen1> Hi, i have 2 questions about Kubuntu. 1. Is it safe to run it without a antivurs program?  2. Can I install and run  BERYL with Kubuntu?
<stdin> server_: then you don't need one
<server_> ok
<stdin> anticitizen1: 1) yes, 2) yes :)
<server_> what good to put on kubuntu server
<stdin> server_: anything you want
<anticitizen1> Thank You!
<nosrednaekim> yes to both
<nosrednaekim> server_: then its uneccesary
<server_> hum im trying to get vlc player dont no the apt-get command for it
<nosrednaekim> "apt-get install vlc"
<server_> it says cant find package everytime i try
<nosrednaekim> you need to enable all the repositories
<nosrednaekim> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<server_> event not found
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<praecox> trekdanne, well, I found symbols.dir.dpkg-old in /etc/X11/xkb/
<praecox> trekdanne, and it's files. maybe that's from missing packages?
<ubuntu> HI
<nosrednaekim> hello
<stdin> server_: you don't put the command, you read what ubotu says. any message starting with a '!' is a message to ubotu to print a message
<praecox> trekdanne, what was the command to check what package's files come from?
<stdin> praecox: dpkg -S filename ?
<phik> hi there ;)
<phik> anyone knows how to use splashy?
<praecox> stdin, oh, right. thx.
<praecox> silly me.
<server_> lol
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> what do U use to exact flac files with the initial cue?
<tOWLie> can i hide a partition like sda1 ?
<tOWLie> cuz this is my windows partition
<tOWLie> i dont wanna see this in mein kubuntu :)
<tOWLie> ?
<mickey_> sorry hello i ave question
<animimotus> tOWLie: don't mount it
<nosrednaekim> ask away
<mickey_> for the noob linux i must begin bye kubuntu or mandiva 2007
<mickey_> ?
<tOWLie> how can i dismount it ?
<mickey_> sorry for my english hihi
<mickey_> ?
<animimotus> tOWLie: for instance sudo umount /media/xp/
<dice14u> help someone my beryl white screens
<dice14u> when I turn on beryl all i get is a white screen and the ability to move around my mouse
<animimotus> tOWLie: then edit your fstab to disallow the line right line
<mickey_> FOR BEGINNER MANDRIVA OR KUBUNTU?
<animimotus> mickey_: oO
<animimotus> Kubuntu
<mickey_> can i ave an answer?
<tackat> mickey_: mandriva! /me runs
<server_> kubuntu
<mickey_> ok mandriva is to hard to kubuntu?
<stdin> mickey_: kubuntu is better for beginners
<mickey_> ok thanks all people
<mickey_> ave a nice day bye
<server_> bb
<tOWLie> are the some better instant messenger for icq protocal than kopete and gaim ?
<stdin> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<stdin> tOWLie: hmm, search adept for instant message
<tOWLie> k
<tOWLie> great guys around here
<tOWLie> fast help
<tOWLie> incredible :)
<stdin> we try :)
<praecox> ok, I figured it out.
<praecox> I've got Keyboard Layout working, thanks.
<gherring> to everyone involved in the KDE project : Thank You  :)
<W1ZrD> praecox: the scp -r did the trick, wonderful, thnx for the help
<gherring> I'm having a problem with Konqueror displaying Gmail...it looks really garbled  :(
<flipstone> anyone ever tried to install a brother dcp 110 printer on kubuntu amd64?
<flipstone> :-)
<gherring> I've tried spoofing other clients, but then I'm missing features in gmail that I want
<stdin> g
<stdin> gherring: have you enabled javascript in konq?
<gherring> under tools I have java script enabled, not java
<dice14u> anyone know why beryl will white screen xgl + ati radeon xpress 1100?
<gherring> trying that....
<gherring> ok..still 'garbled'...I don't know if I have proper java....should I use Blackdown or sun?
<stdin> gherring: maybe try with http://mail.google.com/mail/?nocheckbrowser
<gherring> is there any documentation on proper install and version of java I should use?  trying nocheck browser....brb
<tOWLie> how can i install this kde style ?? ---> http://www.speleoalex.altervista.org/home/index.php?mod=download
<gherring> when I clicked that link...i have a rapidly bouncing konqueror icon and it want stop  :(
<[GuS] > lol... xp style? :Pp
<tOWLie> :)
<[GuS] > then KDE will look uggly :P
<gherring> ok...the no check brower link with default identification looks good in KDE - better than the garbled  version  :)
<gherring> but then I'm missing gchat on the side.  I know I can use kopete, but I kind of wanted konqeror to 'konquer' the problem
<gherring> p.s. - still have rapid bouncing cursor next to mouse point after clicking that link....want go away
<BluesKaj> gherring: looking for an irc chat client ?
<iM`> i got this .iso kubuntu from a friend
<iM`> how to install it ?
<gherring> i like konversation, want the gchat for selected friends
<BluesKaj> ok
<trekdanne> IM`, burn it to a CD
<trekdanne> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<iM`> its already in the cd
<gherring> thank you BluesKaj
<iM`> !auatomate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auatomate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iM`> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<trekdanne> ah you need to boot your computer from the CD
<iM`> so that .iso file alone is bootable?
<gherring> brb....need to get rid of this bouncing cursor...
<trekdanne> try to press delete or Escape during boot up
<iM`> y/n?
<BluesKaj> yes iM`...it's prolly a live cd with install options
<trekdanne> iM`, actually no. the .iso file describes the content of the CD. if you have a CD with a iso-file on it you will need to burn it to another CD...
<iM`> its not a live cd
<iM`> i guess i have to burn it to another cd.
<iM`> trekdanne wat distro are u using
<BluesKaj> iM`: do you have your BIOS boot sequence setup to boot from the cdrom first?
<iM`> unfortunately i forgot my bios pass
<BluesKaj> otherwise burning to another cd won't make any difference
<trekdanne> im`: kubuntu :)
<iM`> yes the 1st boot is cd
<r3> hello .. me got this tricku quiestion
<r3> tricky
<trekdanne> iM`: then it will probably work fine
<r3> xgl - video on displany and tv  ..... kde - video on display but blank screen on tv .... any ideas ?
<r3> what i mean is
<r3> both displays (lcd and tv ) work in both
<BluesKaj> kubuntu iso files are supposed to be bootable live cds
<r3> the difference is when i play video files
<trekdanne> r3: what gfx-card are you using?
<r3> trekdanne = ati mobility x200
<r3> its just weird it runs under xgl fine
<iM`> BluesKaj it doesnt boot
<trekdanne> r3: not that familiar with ati's card though, I assume you have the latest ati binary drivers installed
<trekdanne> iM`, do you have a CD with a iso-file on it, or did you burn the iso-file to a CD?
<r3> id rather not .. im happy with those that ubuntu downloads and installs as proprietary
<r3> i tried ati.com few time.. but its just a way too bad support
<BluesKaj> iM`: then do what trekdanne suggested , copy it to another cd
<r3> whats da problem ?
<r3> i mean with iM
<BluesKaj> but i think you have to make it bootable, iM`
<iM`> thats what im doing ryt now
<trekdanne> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<canihojr> wenas
<r3> trekdanne - the ati is doing its job very poorly ... its not an issue that i would not be capable of installing it
<BluesKaj> r3: what tv app are you using ?
<r3> no tv app
<canihojr> algun spaol? necesito ayuda con sources.list.....
<r3> its laptop connected to tv
<BluesKaj> !es | canihojr
<ubotu> canihojr: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<canihojr> gracias :)
<trekdanne> r3: "The TV-Out functionality may not work with the open source drivers; if you don't have TV-Out or don't want to use it, however, then you probably don't need to use fglrx. ". I suggest installing the ati binary drivers
<trekdanne> r3: the ubuntu guide is pretty straight-forward
<r3> heloooooooooooooooo .. its working in xgl .. and its not working under kde ( the point is that it is working )
<r3> just wanna know why kde f&ck3$ up
<BluesKaj> fglrx driver?
<trekdanne> r3: hmm probably not kde's fault
<r3> bluesKaj - good point :D
<r3> but -- both XGL and KDE works with tv
<trekdanne> i think xgl uses some different drivers
<BluesKaj> no r3 , i'm asking ?
<r3> the only difference is that VIDEO *.avi playback
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg
<r3> BluesKaj - I installed the automatic proprietary driver i guess
<r3> yeah i guess its ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> r3 , dunno if this will help you , I ran this tutorial , now i have 3D DRI and tvtime all working on my ati x200G : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<r3> when we talk about xgl -- compiz works fine .. yet boson claims there is no 3d support :D
<r3> 8.35.5 - is that current
<r3> ?
<r3> those eakamai.net used to be best drivers for ati
<r3> i know that for sure ... first time i got my beryl on only with those drivers and no else
<BluesKaj> it's a patched and modded driver ..the current proprietary ati driver doesn't work anyway
<BluesKaj> on feisty that is
<r3> to be honest .. i would hate to mess up  my current config ..   just dont wanna reinstall the whole system again
<r3> is there such thing as restore point on ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> not into beryl, but i luuv my ggogle earth
<r3> blueskaj - your ati isnt mobility right ?
<BluesKaj> nope, pc
<r3> damn  ...
<r3> never mind
<BluesKaj> not much diff , from what i've heard
<r3> im looking forward to throw my f&&&&ng HP out of the window soon anyway
<r3> i will never ever buy hp again
<dice14u> I hate beryl
<BluesKaj> not HP, r3, ati is the culprit
<MaTiAz> yeah
<Insane`KDE> !imwheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imwheel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> lotsa HPs with nvidia cards that rock
<Insane`KDE> !info imwheel
<ubotu> imwheel: program to support non-standard buttons on new mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0pre12-7 (feisty), package size 79 kB, installed size 268 kB
<r3> no its not - hp chooses bad hw -  problems with wi-fi, sd reader, and so on ... its ok now.. but it took a long time
<Insane`KDE> !extramouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extramouse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r3> any idea what is an average W consumption of an LAptop ?
<r3> ( blueskaj - thnx for the site anyway ) i might try it later
<BluesKaj> np, r3.. good luck with it
<r3> blueskaj - no such thing as restore point (like in doze ) under ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> not that i'm aware , r3
<r3> ok ... thnx
<aymnmz> bonjour !
<benni> hi!can somebody explain  how to mount an external ntfs drive to use the vmware machines on it, pls!
<aymnmz> oups, it's an english canal ?!?
<aymnmz> so, bye !
<benni> i think so
<happytiger> Howto remove pass word from root? So root doesnt have password. I happende to do sudo su --- and then passwd. So now my root has a pass. I dont want that want it back to none as before
<stdin> happytiger: sudo passwd -d -l root
<happytiger> thx stdin
<mrksbrd> anyone know where i can get a list of sessions avail for d/l for ubuntu??
<happytiger> stdin how to test it? Test that it really is not there?
<stdin> happytiger: try "su -" see if you can login
<happytiger> oki
<happytiger> thx
<happytiger> U da man
<stdin> :)
<stdin> mrksbrd: sessions?
<mrksbrd> logon sessions
<mrksbrd> like kde....gnome
<LeeJunFan> ugh, nothing like losing power when you're 90% done converting a 400M video.
<Daisuke_Ido> desktop environments and window managers
<happytiger> Is it normal to have to /etc/password files? one called /etc/password-
<happytiger> I am worried my server has been compromised
<stdin> mrksbrd: for the officially supported ones, apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop
<mrksbrd> ok ty
<happytiger> to = two
<stdin> happytiger: that's normal, the system makes a kind of cache of it
<happytiger> oki
<Daisuke_Ido> kde, gnome, xfce, fluxbox, icewm, windowmaker, enlightenment, CDE for the really masochistic...
<stdin> happytiger: you'll also have one for /etc/shadow and /etc/group
<harmental> guys...what about google talk for linux??
<Insane`KDE> I need help configuring my mouse
<dhq> Insane`KDE, what seems to be the problem
<Insane`KDE> I've opened up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tried editing it, but I can't seem to get it to work
<dhq> Insane`KDE, what kind of mouse
<Insane`KDE> I'm on a laptop, and I have a scroll wheel but no middle mouse button, and I basically want to take that out
<Insane`KDE> No matter what I do, scrolling down on teh scroll wheel is recognized as middle mouse button
<dhq> Insane`KDE, i had the same problem but i changed something there
<Insane`KDE> Here's my xorg.conf extract: Highlighted lines were added by me
<Insane`KDE> http://pastebin.org/179
<Insane`KDE> The thing is, I sometimes connect a normal usb mouse onto the laptop, and I think the top half that text is meant for the other mouse, so I'm not sure
<mrksbrd> na that wasn't what i was looking for........i guess what i mean is different desktop environment selections b4 i log-in
<tOWLie> hmm i have installed truecrypt but i cant find it anywhere
<tOWLie> how can i start it 
<SeanTater> I want to slice and dice some video files.. and so farI can't find a program that keeps the audio and video in sync.. What programs are there available to do this?
<BluesKaj> tOWLie: type it in the terminal
<Insane`KDE> Again, how can I configure this file to remove the middle mouse button completely? http://pastebin.org/179 (highlighted lines were added by me)
<tOWLie> if i want to mount sdb1 into /.../musik what i have to do ?
<tOWLie> ^^ BluesKaj
<Insane`KDE> Here's my problem: http://pastebin.org/182
<Insane`KDE> I tried adding "Buttons" "4", but it's still the same
<Insane`KDE> It could be that I'm editing the wrong section
<Insane`KDE> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mhb> hello fellow kubuntuers. Do you know of a KDE/Kubuntu app similar to Photo Booth from OS X?
<Insane`KDE> Can anybody help me configure my laptop mouse?
<Insane`KDE> Is anybody here at all or is this channel completely dead!??
<mhb> Insane`KDE: it looks dead to me :o)
<mecannotread> hai
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> How can I make a shortcut for kControl to my desktop?
<Insane`KDE> Does anybody have experience configuring mice?
<happytiger> cricket:x:120:127::/var/lib/cricket:/bin/false
<happytiger> is that a normal user?
<x_link> Can somebody please help me with that?
<praecox> no normal user would call himself cricket.
<praecox> so the answer is: no.
<happytiger> damn
<happytiger> I thinl I need reinstall som emahcines
<happytiger> damn damn damn
<happytiger> Ohh well at least I know .-)
<Insane`KDE> Does anybody here have any experience whatsoever configuring mice or do I have to ask in #ubuntu?
<sfire> Insane`KDE: configure how?
<hasan> ?
<hasan> kcontrol _
<hasan> ?
<Insane`KDE> Make buttons do what they're supposed to
<Insane`KDE> Ie. remap them
<Insane`KDE> I've tried modyfing xorg.conf but no luck there
<Man_U> how can i auto identify my nick in konversation?
<sfire> System Settings ----> keyboard&mouse
<happytiger> How to seen when a user ha been created?
<Insane`KDE> sfire: Nothing there
<hasan> kcontrol search for mouse
<happytiger> I meant how to see the creation date of a user account
<jhutchins> praecox: Um, yeah.  Like no normal user would call himself praecox.
<Insane`KDE> kcontrol, is that a package?
<jhutchins> praecox: It's probably an account created for a program.  Note that the shell is /bin/false.
<hasan> KStart button ->run command->kcontrol
<hasan> or alt+f2 if u have not changed shortcuts
<jhutchins> happytiger: find out what package owns /var/lib/cricket
<hasan> i have changed them so that i can run it with win+r
<Insane`KDE> So It comes with kubuntu? Good.
<praecox> jhutchins, it was a bit ironic. ;)
<hasan> yep
<hasan> it's installed with kubuntu
<happytiger> cricket:!:13720:0:99999:7:::  an entry like this in /etc/shadows does that mean the accoutn has a blank pass?
<hasan> kubuntu is based on kde
<Insane`KDE> hasan: There's nothing there
<happytiger> jhutchin how to determine which package own a dir?
<hasan> if u are used to use windows i suggest you to use winlike shortcuts
<jhutchins> happytiger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<hasan> are u a newbie kubuntu user ?
<miles> admiral ackbar says, "its a trap!"
<Insane`KDE> I uploaded my xorg.conf extract, if you wanna take a look at that. http://pastebin.org/182
<Insane`KDE> The highlighted lines were added by me
<miles> pastebin oh yea
<jhutchins> happytiger: dpkg -l /car/lib/cricket
<jhutchins> er, var.
<hasan> Insane what do u wnat to change exactly ?
<Insane`KDE> hasan: I want to remove the middle mouse button completely, and make the mouse wheel work
<hasan> as far as i can see there are so many options available for configuring mouse in kcontrol
<happytiger> hmm seems i need reformat my machine def someone has been in here
<hasan> Insane: i donno how to do that sorry
<Insane`KDE> hasan: I have a laptop mouse, with only four buttons. Problem is they're mapped incorrectly
<happytiger> dpkg -l shows no packages having made that dir
<miles> oic
<happytiger> Damn my machine was finally running so smooth
<miles> Insane, as soon as you figure that out, let me know
<happytiger> Gotta start all over
<happytiger> :-)
<miles> i wanna map my mouse to reformat my machine when i click a certain button
<flipstone> now comes a stupid question, how do i use lilo as the boot manager
<tOWLie> how can i set, that also non-root users can use truecrypt volumes ?
<miles> !lilo | flipstone
<ubotu> flipstone: lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Insane`KDE> !mouse | miles
<ubotu> miles: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<miles> word up
<khaije|bb> happytiger: why do you think yr machine was compromised?
<miles> my scroll wheel can move up down left right
<hasan> Insane: http://www.ale.org/pipermail/ale/20040217/006960.html maybe that may be usefull i donno
<happytiger> .. /var/log/auth.log  tells me a user cricket has been logged in
<flipstone> and how can i change the order of the different os'es in the grub?
<jhutchins> !search cricket
<ubotu> Found:
<happytiger> Yeah I think I better just go home backup and start from scratch as I have thinks from work here that def should not get out
<happytiger> This time I will look at security much more
<tOWLie> how can i set, that also non-root users can use truecrypt volumes ?
<happytiger> Standard kubuntu install didnt cut it :-)
<happytiger> Thx for the help guys
<Insane`KDE> With what keyboard combo do I restart the Xserver? Ctrl + Alt + Backspace?
<cloakable> Yes
<Insane`KDE> Damnit, still can't get it to work
<Insane`KDE> I did "xmodmap -e "mouse = 1 2 3 4""
<Insane`KDE> Oh, why does linux overcomplicate such simple things?
<Insane`KDE> DAMNIT
<Insane`KDE> Now I have only two working mouse buttons
<Insane`KDE> I managed to deactivate my second mouse buttons completely, now I only have mousewheel down, which is recognized as middle mouse, and normal click
<Insane`KDE> If this continues I'll have to scrap my laptop's touchpad/mouse and buy a new one...
<Cratos> u
<Insane`KDE> Just because Xserver won't remap the damn ekys.....
<Insane`KDE> MAybe I could just open up my laptop and reconnect the wires manually
<Insane`KDE> Anybody here have experience opening a laptop?
<cloakable> Insane`KDE: IBM ones, aye.
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: I think you should go back to windows.  You're obviously not happy with the options linux gives you.
<tOWLie> how can i change the permissions for a folder ?
<strabes> tOWLie: with a gui?
<tOWLie> jo
<tOWLie> yes
<strabes> tOWLie: you can just use sudo chmod -R XXX /path/to/folder
<strabes> it's easier to just use the command line
<tOWLie> what means the XXX ?
<strabes> but yo uhave to use the -R flag to make it recursive
<strabes> tOWLie: they're the permission numbers
<Ace2016> Insane`KDE: what are you trying to do?
<Insane`KDE> Ace2016: Make my laptop touchpad keys do what they're supposed to, ie. remap them
<tOWLie> cuz everytime i mount a volume with truecrypt the mountfolder is not accessable with konquerer
<strabes> tOWLie: it might be mounted as readable only by root
<Insane`KDE> Ace2016: Since I didn't get it to work software wise after 3 hours of editing xorg.conf and installing packages, I'm resorting to unscrewing my laptop and manually connecting the wires
<strabes> tOWLie: is it in your /etc/fstab or are you just automagically mounting it
<tOWLie> no i mountet it with the terminal
<strabes> Insane`KDE: what do you mean by "laptop touchpad keys"
<tOWLie> and it is really set to read root only
<strabes> tOWLie: you probably mounted it with the wrong permissions. what is the command you used?
<tOWLie> truecrypt -i
<jhutchins> My touchpads have always worked as expected by default.  I've had to mess with drivers for the pad itself, but the scroll functions work, and the buttons have never been a problem.
<jhutchins> IBM, Winbook, Toshiba.
<Insane`KDE> strabes: My mouse buttons
<tOWLie> strabes ^^ pm
<strabes> Insane`KDE: they don't work??
<Insane`KDE> jhutchins: Basically my right mouse button does nothing, and my mouse wheel down button is recognized as middle button.
<harmental> hey guys...i want to take control of a winxp machine over the internet....what software would you recommend?
<Insane`KDE> strabes: Some of them don't work, others are recognized wrongly
<Insane`KDE> I just want to simply remap them
<Insane`KDE> Nothing complicated, just remap them
<Insane`KDE> Ie. switch two mosue buttons' functions
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: Are you familiar with xev?
<Ace2016> Insane`KDE: run xev from konsole, click the box, look at what button number in xev corresponds to what buttons, make a note of it,    in a new konsole tab run    xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7"  change the number order to change what the buttons do, once you get what you want add this to your xorg.conf       Option          "ButtonMapping"         "1 2 3 4 5 6 7"     with the order you came up with in the  section for your mouse
<Insane`KDE> Ace2016: I did that and the two buttons that aren't recognized do nothing at all
<mecannotread> hai        guys
<strabes> how do I tell that my computer is recognizing a lid close event?
<Ace2016> Insane`KDE: tried changing the driver?
<Insane`KDE> Ace2016: No, but funnily enough all the buttons were recognized, but scrambled when I first started testing
<Insane`KDE> Some change I did thoughout the process must've scrambled it
<strabes> My laptop suspends and resumes perfectly when using the logout menu, but it will not suspend when the lid is closed even though it is set to do so in the kde power manager
<strabes> any ideas?
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: Just restore the backup you made of your xorg.conf, it should go back to the way it was.
<Ace2016> the backup you *should* have made
<Insane`KDE> Ace2016: I did make a backup, at least Kate did automatically
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: Then again, if you used comments to preserve and document the changes you made, you could just reverse them.
<Ace2016> Insane`KDE: which gets overwritten the second you save more than once
<Insane`KDE> In fact I did all of that, backup, and the comments
<jhutchins> strabes: Well, if your laptop handled the event as expected, it wouldn't be a problem.  We'd probably have to know the brand and model to start with.
<Insane`KDE> And I have a copy of my latest working .conf in there too that gets written if booted succesfully
<Insane`KDE> So yeah, I'm just doing a total reboot just to be sure now
<strabes> it's a dell inspiron e1705. if "lock screen" is checked, it turns off the screen
<Ace2016> Insane`KDE: try booting back into the liveCD and see if the buttons work, then copy that conf
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: Why would you reboot to just restart X?
<Insane`KDE> jhutchins: Just because
<cloakable> O.o
<sbun> hey is anyone about?
<jhutchins> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<strabes> jhutchins:  it's a dell inspiron e1705. if "lock screen" is checked, it turns off the screen
<strabes> so obviously it's seeing the event
<sbun> heh k
<anticitizen1_> HELP needed, setting up an envida card, cause beryl is having problems with it-
<jhutchins> strabes: I have yet to get into the docs for suspend/resume myself.
<strabes> oh. thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> !beryl | anticitizen1_
<ubotu> anticitizen1_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> anticitizen1_: If beryl is running, you've already set it up.
<sbun> i've install kubuntu, trying to use wifi on a broadcom chipset, have it loaded with ndiswrapper. i used knetworkmanager to try to connect but it only gets to 28%
<sbun> im using WPA also btw
<anticitizen1_> im trying to install beryl, but it shows this error: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<Ace2016> anticitizen1_: are the nvidia drivers installed and running?
<jhutchins> !bck43xx | sbun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bck43xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !bcm43xx | sbun
<ubotu> sbun: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<jhutchins> sbun: It's really easy.
<anticitizen1_> Im not sureif theyre running. (Only 2 days running kubuntu & linux)
<sbun> why does it start connecting and just stop though?
<jhutchins> anticitizen1_: well, if beryl is loading, then you have GLX enabled.
<jhutchins> sbun: Did you install the firmware cutter as it says to in the docs?
<jhutchins> anticitizen1_: Beryl is very unstable and often doesn't work, it's not something you can easily fix.
<sbun> no o_0
<VSpike> I can't figure all this stuff like superkaramba, plasma, google gadgets, yahoo widgets, and all the other desktop accoutrements... I mean, I only see my desktop at login.  Is it just me missing the point?
<anticitizen1_> really? cause when i type in a terminal beryl-manager its shows: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jhutchins> sbun: Read the docs, all will be revealed, you will be on-line shortly.
<sbun> its a dual boot so i have to keep rebooting, reading the docs and going back
<sbun> ok will do
<VSpike> In all the screenshots, there are lovely clean desktops with no apps running
<jhutchins> anticitizen1_: Ah, then bery is NOT running.
<VSpike> All very well, but how often does that ever happen?
<jhutchins> anticitizen1_: You do NOT have GLX enabled.
<VSpike> Maybe I'm just being a grumpy old git
<jhutchins> !nvidia | anticitizen1_
<ubotu> anticitizen1_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<server_> any noes how to get and irc network working on ubuntu
<anticitizen1_> how i can enable GTX?
<jhutchins> anticitizen1_: Follow the directions in the URL above.
<sbun> these are for ubuntu, im guessing they work the same for kubuntu?
<jhutchins> sbun: Yes.
<miles> hello
<jhutchins> sbun: Wireless manager is a bit different iirc.
* miles switched to bitchx client
<server_> lol
<Man_U> some blender cracks here?
<Insane`KDE> Ok, now I still need to know which device to alter in xorg.conf
<Insane`KDE> I have about 5 different mice in my xorg.conf
<sbun> is wpa_supplicant required with Knetworkmanager?
<Insane`KDE> !mouse | Insane`KDE
<anticitizen1_> how i can acces to the "Restricted Devices Manager"
<VSpike> anticitizen1_: kdesu restricted-manager
<VSpike> lame that Kubuntu doesn't have a kde equivalent, or provide a menu item for it
<Insane`KDE> Now, I have another question
<Insane`KDE> How do I skip a certain button? In my ButtonMapping I currently have "1 3 2", while it should be "1 3 X 2" or something. What do I put in for the X?
<MaTiAz> So um
<MaTiAz> How do I access trash? :|
<anticitizen1_> i got 2 errors: "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154" then after giving my password
<anticitizen1_> sh:
<anticitizen1_> restricted-manager: not found
<Insane`KDE> Where can I update my drivers for my mouse? It seems one button isn't recognized at all, totally
<Insane`KDE> Even at hardware-level it isn't recognized
<anticitizen1_> how i know wich version if kubuntu im running?
<anticitizen1_> sh:
<anticitizen1_> restricted-manager: not found
<sbun> what does the firmware cutter do anyway?
<sbun> i know thats a stupid question
<sbun> but why is it necessary
<anticitizen1_> sbun: me?
<kai> I accidently deleted some import stuff like my Apt-get stuff
<kai> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<kai> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<kai> Is there  a way I can rebuild it?
<kai> ...or am I totally screwed
<miles> what does it mean if something is free as in beer?
<sbun> nah anticitizen1_
<miles> i know free as in freedom means you are free to change it
<cloakable> miles: You don't have to pay for it
<miles> ok thanks
<cloakable> That's what 'free as in beer' means
<kai> can anyone help me out with thta if im missing my apt-get folder
<savetheWorld> but remember , even free beer can never truly be owned... only borrowed... :-)
<anticitizen1_> nvidia porblems
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu have a real time secure kernel?
<anticitizen1> how to uninstall kubuntu?
<sbun> format?
<anticitizen1> mm, no, i have other OS working.
<sbun> on different partitions right?
<anticitizen1> yes (i want to delete kubun and install ubuntu)..
<Ace2016> kubuntu and ubuntu are pretty much the same only difference is the desktop
<sbun> boot the ubuntu cd, it should let you format the kubuntu partition and install over that
<sbun> but yeah
<Ace2016> ubuntu uses gnome, which is yuck, and kubuntu uses kde which is great
<sbun> ive always hated gnome, a lot of people love it
<Ace2016> back up work though
<Ace2016> gnome is like marmite of the desktop environment world
<sbun> heh
<Ace2016> its just too simple for me, lacks features
<strabes> does anyone know how to disable the default power manager in kubuntu from starting? I switched to kpowersave and it starts up automatically and I don't want kubuntu's default one starting up automaticalyl anymore.
<sbun> flux ftw
<Ace2016> i have to try enlightenment sometime
<whizadree> hey
<Ace2016> strabes: install bum
<whizadree> i got one mean problem today
<Ace2016> what is it?
<sbun> ok im gonna try get this damn wifi going, i might see you soon :)
<whizadree> i have a dell inspiron e1704 aka as the 9400
<strabes> whizadree: just ask!!
<dennister> gm channel
<whizadree> and trying to install it
<anticitizen1> kubuntu VS ubuntu: wich will detect in a proper way my GPU (nvidia)?
<frojnd> what packages do I have to install that visualizations under tools in amarok will work ?
<strabes> anticitizen1: they'll both probably be the same since their only difference is the Desktop Environment
<frojnd> anticitizen1: doesn't matter..
<strabes> frojnd: libvisual-0.4-0
<whizadree> coming up with some errors and blank screens on install
<strabes> whizadree: switch to a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) and install the drivers manually
<strabes> whizadree: us ati users have to do this on every install!!
<whizadree> have to bare with me because this is of course on another laptop
<pussfeller> DIY FTW
<strabes> whizadree: bear* haha
<pussfeller> err
<whizadree> :-P
<frojnd> strabes: strange, I allready have this package libvisual-0.4-0
<pussfeller> sorry
<whizadree> typo
<strabes> frojnd: did you restart amarok?
<strabes> frojnd: what is the error you get when you try to run the visualizations?
<frojnd> I allready have it strabes... since allways..
<anticitizen1> OK, but i cant enble my GPU driver under kubuntu:
<frojnd> strabes: this package or plugin is missing
<kai> is there any way I can re-create my "apt-get" stuff?
<whizadree> i tried following one of those ati setups with the 9400 from linux-laptops
<whizadree> still zero luck
<anticitizen1> i get xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0
<dennister> having a problem with clock drift here in this re-installation, so i'm trying to adjust the time to use my ntp client (was never configured properly), and i can't because i'm asked for my password, i type it in, and i keep getting "conversation with su failed".........so i guess i really need to troubleshoot why the su conversation isn't working properly...anyone have any idea as to what's going on, and how to fix the su prob
<strabes> whizadree: but you have an nvidia card....
<strabes> Ace2016: I installed BUM; do you know the processname for the default kubuntu power manager?
<frojnd> strabes: I've installed plugin and now it works. Is there a full screen mode for vizualizations ? or just maximized screen ?
<Riddell> strabes: guidance-power-manager
<whizadree> strabes, : no def an ati
<strabes> frojnd: i think if you left or right click on it it goes fullscreen
<strabes> whizadree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<anticitizen1> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<strabes> whizadree: just follow those instructions in a virtual terminal
<dennister> the same password i'm using for graphical input works fine in terminal
<strabes> Riddell: I can't find guidance-power-manager in bum!!
<whizadree> strabes : thnx ill give that a try
<strabes> whizadree: np. When you're done run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<strabes> whizadree: you're using kubuntu right?
<whizadree> yup
<strabes> yeah run that when you're done
<Riddell> strabes: it's a python app, it may be shown as "python"
<strabes> Riddell: nothing like that either. :(
<dennister> can anyone help with this kde su problem?
<dennister> i can't fix anything here until i get my su priviledges
<strabes> dennister: use "sudo" to temporarily become root
<strabes> dennister: or are you trying to run a gui app as root? in that case use "kdesu command"
<whizadree> on boot up what does  intel_ring : FWH not found mean?
<whizadree> rng
<whizadree> not ring
<cloakable> No idea
<cloakable> whizadree: no idea, and it doesn't seem to make a difference
<strabes> whizadree: I don't know, but google has several results with that exact error: http://www.google.com/search?q=intel_rng%3A+fwh+not+found&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<dennister> strabes: i was trying to run a gui app...all gui apps requiring root access would give me password dialog, i'd type it in (correctly!) and i'd always get the error message
<strabes> dennister: what error message?
<strabes> dennister: in terminal?
<dennister> strabes: "conversation with su failed"...no same password worked fine in terminal
<dennister> so i just added myself to more things in /etc/group
<strabes> dennister: oh, strange. I was expecting a different error. have you tried searching ubuntuforums.org or google?
<dennister> strabes: the solutions offered usually include using more gui apps...which i couldn't
<dennister> hold on...my work with /etc/group seems to be bearing some fruit
<strabes> dennister: ok, cool
<codex> hello everyone, i need a lil help, my sound is not working and i don't know why, i just install kubuntu 7.4
<level1> does ubuntu come with ssh-server by default or do I have to install it?
<codex> can anybody help me
<pag> !sound | codex
<ubotu> codex: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pag> codex, also check, if mixer is unmuted
<strabes> codex: First thing is to make sure nothing is muted. If not, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<dennister> strabes: at least it didn't even ask me for my password to get into the 'adjust date & time'...i'll have to try and fix underlying kde su later
<whizadree> strabes: i get to kdesu kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common    then it says cannot connect to X server
<anticitizen1> Cant save changes on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<strabes> whizadree: kate kind of sucks anyway lol, use leafpad; it's faster
<strabes> whizadree: and you can just run "sudo leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<strabes> whizadree: or just nano if you want terminal-based
<dennister> that's wierd...can't seem to connect to any of the public time servers...
<codex> thanks
<strabes> dennister: i've had problems with that too. it's not that important me
<strabes> to me*
<whizadree> after all that nothing disabled :-P
<dennister> strabes: well it is to me i'm afraid...this is a mythtv box, and so clock skew is fairly important...i wouldn't be able to record tv shows while i'm away if the clock isn't correct
<Unksi> GTK software crawls compared to Qt software in my laptop, is there any way to speed it up?
<strabes> dennister: oh, sorry =\
<dennister> i just realized: the feisty documentation doesn't mention anything about setting up the ntp client...which dapper and edgy certainly did
<tOWLie> hi there
<tOWLie> is it possible to put an root command in a file on the desktop so i can run it after the boot ??
<jhutchins> tOWLie: Well, you certainly couldn't run it before the boot.
<jhutchins> !autostart | tOWLie
<tOWLie> no but when kubuntu is fisnished
<ubotu> tOWLie: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<thehcdreamer> hello, i'm using "kate" but i'm not able to write arrows() did someone have the some problem? thanks Oscar
<Scunizi> After trying to access "system settings/user management" I get an error that the module could not be loaded. Anyone know how to fix this?
<tOWLie> ok but how can i make a file like that ?
<kai> does any one now how to rebuild the apt db than can help me out at all
<Scunizi> kai, from commandline, sudo apt-get update? or is that not the db you're talking about.
<jhutchins> kai: Why do you think you need to rebuild the database?
<tOWLie> jhutchins i just installed the package kcontrol-autostart, what next ?
<jhutchins> tOWLie: I dunno, run it and see.
<jhutchins> tOWLie: Start kcontrol and look for a new applet to control autostart programs.
<tOWLie> kcontrol-autostart
<tOWLie> systemroot@systemroot-unix:~$ kcontrol-autostart
<tOWLie> bash: kcontrol-autostart: command not found
<tOWLie> dont work
<kai> Scunizi: no the whole 'apt dir' is gone
<kai> becasue when I do ap-tget update it says file or director doens't exist
<whizadree> strabes : i now get to  the fglrxinfo : comes back at Error : unable to open display 0
<jhutchins> tOWLie: kdesu kcontrol
<strabes> whizadree: did you do the extensions composite disable thing?
<whizadree> yup
<tOWLie> habs
<strabes> whizadree: sorry, g2g. search google for that. It's a pretty common error
<Scunizi> kai, you have to type this exactly, with all lower case letters, without the quotes("), sudo apt-get update
<tOWLie> i made a screenshot
<tOWLie> u think it works like that ?
<kai> Scunizi: I've done it plenty plus when I do it thru the GUI it messes up and say the APT DB is messed up
<jhutchins> kai: what's the exact error?
<Scunizi> kai, sorry.. I can't help
<BluesKaj> whizadree , actually the "disable" is wrong , it should read "Composite"   "0"
<kai> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<kai> thats from CLI
<kai> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem
<kai> Thats from gui
<BluesKaj> kai, close all instances of package managers like adept , apt or synaptic
<kai> so u have alil backgroud
<khandi> hello! i was wondering if anyone could assist me with a little problem i have with my sdb1 drive
<kai> I was tryin to remove something and I did a rm -r and deleted more than what I intended
<dennister> k, seems there's a bug filed in relation to kdesu
<jhutchins> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kai> BluesKaj: There are no other instances of any other package managers
<dromer> !ask | khandi
<ubotu> khandi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MarcC_> I can't get any of my available screen resolutions to take effect from System Settings. Anybody know why?
<jhutchins> MarcC_: You have an LCD?
<MarcC_> jhutchins: yep
<bigfork181> moo
<sbun> hey guys i successfully got the wireless card going, but i cant connect to the internet
<dennister> some things aren't locking at bootime...will try to reboot to see if problem persists, now that i know a workaround (dangerous, but can use it temporarily)
<khandi> ok my sdb1 has a bad superblock... how do i get it working again without losing my files (i could transfer the files to another drive if i am able to)
<jhutchins> MarcC_: LCD's often have a locked resolution.
<sbun> i can ping my router
<sbun> but nowhere on the internet
<MarcC_> jhutchins: ok, thanks - I didn't know that.
<jhutchins> MarcC_: You might be able to find more about that model display, but single resolution is pretty common.
<MarcC_> jhutchins: I'm wondering if a resolution like 1680x1050 will work OK with a projector I'll need to use tomorrow?
<jhutchins> MarcC_: I doubt it.
<kai> Cannot stat /var/lib/dpkg/lock: No such file or directory
<kai> dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: No such file or directory
<jhutchins> MarcC_: Most projectors are fairly low res.
<sbun> anyone got any idea whats up?
<kai> when I ran that command
<jhutchins> MarcC_: Depends on the projector though.
<MarcC_> jhutchins: drat, thanks
<kai> I have to re-install huh
<jhutchins> sbun: does route show a default gateway?
<dromer> khandi: I remember something with mkfs that fixed a bad superblock for me .. but I can't be sure. do fsck on the disk anyway to see what's going on
<sbun> what is a default gateway (sorry for being dumb)
<BluesKaj> kai, dunno , maybe  sudo aptitude install apt ?
<sbun> the router ip is 192.168.1.1 i thought this was the gateway
<jhutchins> run sudo route and see what it says.
<kai> BluesKaj: Lemme try that
<sbun> ok
<sbun> brb
<khandi> @dromer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32790/
<kai> BluesKaj: Same error
<jhutchins> Hm.  I think you'd better restore your apt folders from your backup.
<dromer> khandi: what filesystem is it? ext3 ?
<khandi> dromer, yes
<tkitty> executing grub hdo failed
<kai> jhutchins: yea Im scrwed,
<dromer> perhaps try fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb1 instead ?
<dromer> khandi: whan do you get the error specifically?
<dromer> when*
<tkitty> who can help me loadin of grub?
<tkitty> err with
<khandi> dromer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32792/
<dromer> khandi: that I guess there's nothing wrong :P
<khandi> dromer: when i try to do "mount -a"
<dromer> then*
<khandi> dromer: let me show you
<tOWLie> jhutchins
<tOWLie> are u herre ?
<dromer> khandi: and what if you don't have the -a flag set?
<jhutchins> tOWLie: Sorta.
<khandi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32795/
<khandi> dromer: yesterday it worked fine.. but i did restart my x-server, could it have anything to do with it?
<dromer> khandi: you are running the mount as sudo are you?
<dromer> khandi: no
<khandi> dromer: yes i am
<tOWLie> jhutchins  :  http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/1578/photo1hb7.png
<tOWLie> u think that could work ?
<dromer> khandi: try the mount again, and dmesg | tail after that and see what errors are in there
<jhutchins> tOWLie: Looks like it.  Why not try it and see?
<khandi> dromer: ext3: No journal on filesystem on sdb1
<dromer> hmm
<tOWLie> i have to run it as root
<dromer> I'm lost here, anyone else?
<jhutchins> THen add sudo.
<khandi> dromer: the drive is in my fstab
<jhutchins> tOWLie: That's going to be a problem, because running it as root requires a password.
<tOWLie> sudo truecrypt -u /dev/sdb1 /home/systemroot/Musik  <<<?
<tOWLie> yes i know
<tOWLie> ok lets try
<tOWLie> reboot
<tOWLie> see u soon :)
<jhutchins> tOWLie: I would think that the truecrypt documentation would tell you how to mount an encrypted drive automatically.
<khandi> dromer: could it be that i made an error in my fstab? or should that not give that problem? yesterday it worked fine!
<MarcC> jhutchins: regarding my resolution change problem...I just tested in GNOME/Ubuntu and I can change it just fine...I wonder why I can't in KDE System Settings?
<dromer> khandi: weird stuff man, paste your fstab for everyone perhaps?
<jhutchins> MarcC: Try using krandrtray
<MarcC> jhutchins: oh that is a slick app! I'll try it in KDE, thanks
<khandi> dromer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32799/
<khandi> dromer: fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32799/
<jhutchins> khandi: what happens if you just do sudo mount /dev/sdb1?
<ackbahr> Hi there! I just bought more RAM, so I used Gparted LiveCD to resize my linux-swap part, but now Ubuntu says it's not swapping anywhere.... Can someone help me set this right?
<khandi> @dromer: same error
<khandi> dromer: superblock error
<tOWLie> did not work...
<MarcC> jhutchins: krandrtray works fine in Kubuntu. Weird.
<jhutchins> MarcC: Right tool for the job.
<MarcC> jhutchins: should I file a bug on the System Settings tool or something?
<khandi> dromer: could it be that i should add a UUID line in my fstab?
<sbun> my wifi connects, but i cant access any external ip's
<sbun> i did sudo route
<jhutchins> khandi: try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<jhutchins> MarcC: Yes, I think you should.
<khandi> dromer, jhutchins LOL thanks :D how do i make sure it does this automatically from now on?
<jhutchins> sbun: sudo route displays your routing table.  Did it have a default gateway?
* MarcC heads over to launchpad
<jhutchins> khandi: type sudo mount and see what it says about sdb1
<sbun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32801/plain/
<khandi> jhutchins /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1 type ext2 (rw)
<jhutchins> khandi: See the problem?
<khandi> jhutchins sorry, but i do not... im fairly new to this
<jhutchins> sbun: try disabling eth0 - sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<sbun> ok
<sbun> yeah im not even using eth0
<jhutchins> khandi: There was a hint when fsck reported no journal for sdb1.  ext3 is ext2 with journaling.  THe error you were getting probably said "bad superblock OR WRONG FS TYPE".
<sbun> is that whats messing with it?
<khandi> jhutchins that is correct
<jhutchins> khandi: You can either enable journaling by following the ext3 docs, or change the fs type in fstab from ext3 to ext2.
<jhutchins> khandi: /dev/sdb1 is ext2, not 3.
<khandi> jhutchins changing it to ext2 has no implications on my current files on there?
<khandi> jhutchins in my fstab that is
<jhutchins> khandi: No.  It's been ext2 all along I suspect.
<tOWLie> how can i unzip *rar files ?
<khandi> jhutchins ok and when i reboot it should automatically mount it again?
<jhutchins> tOWLie: You don't, you unrar them (in console).
<Scunizi> once nvidia drivers are working properly, how do I get 3d desktop effects?  Is there a menu option someplace or do I need to install beryl?
<jhutchins> khandi: Yes.  The reason it wasn't mounting was what it told you: wrong fs type.
<jhutchins> Scunizi: #ubuntu-effects
<tOWLie> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Scunizi> jhutchins: thnks
<khandi> jhutchins thanks mate i will change it!
<tOWLie> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<tOWLie> how is the command for unrar-free ?
<runlevelten> Guys, check your ssh logs. I'm seeing a crazy amount of sshd crack attempts for myself and other machines.
<runlevelten> repetitive name lists, too.
* runlevelten laughs at "myself and other machines".
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jhutchins> runlevelten: set an iptables rule to throttle it.
<jhutchins> runlevelten: I find that once the attacks start to fail, they stop coming.
<jhutchins> runlevelten: What firewall do you have?
<runlevelten> jhutchins: it won't achieve anything here, but it looks hella automated.
<jhutchins> runlevelten: Well, it's annoying as heck, and it really does go away if you throttle it.
<jhutchins> iptables -A INPUT -m tcp -p tcp --dport 22 -m state --state NEW -m limit --limit 3/min --limit-burst 3 -j ACCEPT
<runlevelten> jhutchins: I'm used to like clumps for maybe 5 minutes. This is on various machines for about 3 hours.
<jhutchins> runlevelten: in my experience, if your machine is accepting flood connection attempts, that will trigger more attempts.  Maybe the bots pass your IP on to each other or something.
<jhutchins> runlevelten: I manually shut down ssh on one machine for about five minutes.  When I brought it back up the floods were gone.
<kaminix> How do I wget from this site: http://massuki.com/je/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=53 ? When I wget one of the files it gives me an index.html, works with firefox though.
* BluesKaj wonders what jhutchins and runlevelten are talking about ...sounds scary
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Why you need a firewall.
<MaTiAz> hey, why does Unreal Tournament 2004 keep exiting to the desktop all of a sudden? :|
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Brute force ssh login attacks.
<MaTiAz> It does it every once in a while
<Ace2016> MaTiAz: install the latest patches for it
<sudeep> i don't like icon bounching side of mouse pointer every time i launch an app... how can i remove it.. ?
<BluesKaj> behand a seimens speedstream 6300 router with hardware FW
<BluesKaj> behind
<sudeep> i don't like icon bounching side of mouse pointer every time i launch an app... how can i remove it.. ?
<jhutchins> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ace2016> sudeep: kcontrol > Appearance & Themes > Launch Feedback
<sudeep> Ace2016, i don't seem to have kcontrol ??
<pag> sudeep, press alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<sbun> hahahaha
<sbun> it worked
<sbun> <3
<sbun> thanks a lot guys, disabling eth0 and messing with the gateway did iu
<sbun> it
<sbun> now to try beryl
<whizadree> anyone able to help me with an install on a dell laptop 6400?
<khaije0|bb> to unghost a nick?
<sbun> what do you need whizadree?
<whizadree> a working kubuntu system on a 6400 would be the best thing today :) ive tried various things that someone else told me
<sbun> what have you tried
<khaije0|bb> can any1 tell me how to unghost a nick? I always forget...
<sbun> you mean kill a ghost?
<khaije0|bb> yup
<sbun>   /msg nickserv kill nickname password
<sbun> i think..
<sbun> iirc
<khaije0|bb> k ill try thx
<sbun> no wait
<sbun> ghost. not kill
<sbun> lol
<Geekosaur> Greetings and Salutations, y'all.
<kaminix> How do I wget from this site: http://massuki.com/je/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=53 ? When I wget one of the files it gives me an index.html, works with firefox though.
<whizadree> http://linuxhelp.150m.com/ati/ati.htm   ive also tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<fredl> hi I'm trying to run lphoto on ubuntu but it gives python errors.
<fredl> could the dependencies be off a bit?
<fredl> I'm getting these: result = QMessageBox.warning(None, i18n("Lphoto: Remove Album"), i18n("Do you want to remove %s?"%(name)), i18n("Yes, remove the album."), i18n("No"),  None,  1, 1)
<fredl> TypeError: argument 6 of QMessageBox.warning() has an invalid type
<fredl> although 'None' looks like a strange argument to me but I know nothing of Python.
<whizadree> sbun :ive gotten it to work on my desktop box but its the laptop thats givin the problems today
<whizadree> duhl
<whizadree> anyone else that can spare a few moments
<khandi> hi, does anyone here play Americas Army? i installed it. but i am not able to play it :d when i click the file, it does not start
<whizadree> yeah thats because theres no one left :)
<whizadree> you have to download the patch /iraq
<Geekosaur> whizadree - I just came in the door, but I have been around a few doors in Linux.  What's the problem?
<Iceworm> Where can I set konqueror to detail list view, by default?
<khandi> hi, does anyone here play Americas Army? i installed it. but i am not able to play it :d when i click the file, it does not start, it does not do anything at all
<whizadree> geek its complete failure of boot up
<pag> khandi, try to set exec right to the file
<pag> khandi, chmod +x /path/to/file
<Geekosaur> What exactly happens?  Do you get to grub?
<pag> Iceworm, choose the detail view and then save the profile
<khandi> pag: is that the path without the executable file behind it? or including that file?
<pag> khandi, incluning the file
<whizadree> Geekosaur : ok i get the first Kubuntu screen with start or install ect
<whizadree> which do you think i should use and any extra options (f6) should i use
<khandi> pag: i already have the file to accept the current user
<pag> khandi, hmm.. run the file from the command line, and see if it outputs something..
<Geekosaur> That sounds like the grub screen.  Press enter and what happens?
<Geekosaur> Just go with the top choice for now.
<francis> hello, any expert in Kubuntu and Beryl ?
<underdog5004> hey guys, I woke up this morning, and my server was sending/receiving a bunch of traffic, so I looked at /var/log/auth.log. Can anyone tell me if this looks bad or not? http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/32813/
<khandi> pag: http://pastebin.com/m6e790040
<underdog5004> btw, I never made a user nobody on my system
<whizadree> Geekosaur : loads kernel ,,, shows moving bar  and graphic .... waits about 45 secs and goes blank with a white blink cursor then starts load   produces a cat error with /var acpi  then goes back to the logo screen for about 30 sec then stays blank with the cursor blinking once again and thats it
<pag> khandi, try installing libstdc++5  (with apt-get / adpet)
<Geekosaur> It sounds like you have an acpi error
<whizadree> Geekosaur : if i press ctrl alt and f1 i get the text login
<Geekosaur> When you boot, you will have to interrupt the automatic start (from the grub screen just arrow down and we will go from there.
<khandi> pag: how should i install it? can't find it in my packages
<whizadree> k done
<khandi> pag: what exact command should i type in my terminal? or add/remove software program?
<whizadree> countdown stopped
<Geekosaur> You have an X problem, probably brought about by your video card.   Waht are you using?
<pag> khandi, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<whizadree> the dreaded ati mobility x1400
<pag> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-15ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 289 kB, installed size 852 kB
<ksivaji> pag how to configure apache
<Geekosaur> From your text login screen, login as you.
<pag> !apache | ksivaji
<ubotu> ksivaji: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Geekosaur> Oh my lord.
<khandi> pag: thanks you very much :)
<miles> omgz0rz
<miles> how do u unmount a samba share?
<whizadree> Geekosaur : btw its 7.04
<miles> i thought it was "umount [share name] "
<Geekosaur> I am afraid that you need expertise beyond my skills now.  I have never used the ATI card and don't plan on doing so, even though I could hit their offices with a rock.
<underdog5004> How can I tell which program(s) is generating network traffic?
<miles> because i tried that "umount [share] " and nothing happened, so i assumed it did it correctly, however, "ls [share] " shows everything on the share still
<whizadree> Geekosaur,  i give permission
<francis> anybody who knows how to install Beryl on Kubunto 7.0.4 ?
<miles> francis: "sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes"
<Geekosaur> Thanks, whizadree., and good luck. :)
<miles> francis: after that, press <ctrl>+<alt>+<backspace twice>
<francis> thanks, is it really working on Kubuntu ?
<ksivaji> !tasksel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> yea
<whizadree> do you know anyone with better ati experience ?
<miles> it woiks
<miles> !taskel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francis> miles: thansk, i'll try !
<whizadree> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Geekosaur> I wish I did, but I am unable to mix with the crowd very much - I am disabled and in a wheelchair.
<francis> i've installed the nvidia (not nv) driver from the Kubuntu distribution
<animimotus> somethings to cut a flac with his cue to obtain ogg files in a command line? :)
<vzduch> ?
<endlevel> hello everyone
<morphinex> hey, does that kubuntu bot have a link to a compiz or beryl howto?
<morphinex> for feisty
<vzduch> !compiz | morphinex
<ubotu> morphinex: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<morphinex> sweet, thanks
<ksivaji> how do i make sure apache is configured in my system ?
<cloakable> !compitx-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compitx-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> cloakable: the bot doesn't speak catal or euskara :D
<ksivaji> how do i make sure that  apache is configured in my system ?
<anthronaut> how come, that adept lists other installed programs on my system than synaptics?
<Ange|us> hello
<pag> !hi | Ange|us
<ubotu> Ange|us: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Ange|us> i installed netscape navigator on kubuntu, its just a file .tar.gz extracted in /opt and ran it, but some buttons aint working like checking if navigator is the default browser and thinks like that, any help please? :P
<RobNyc-work> Kubuntu has kde 3.5.6 or 3.5.7 ?
<pag> RobNyc-work, feisty has 3.5.6 as default, and 3.5.7 can be installed
<francis> miles: thanks, it works!!
<RobNyc-work> pag, how can 3.5.7 be installed :)
<pag> RobNyc-work, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<RobNyc-work> pag, ty
<RobNyc-work> how did you find that link
<pag> RobNyc-work, this time or originally?
<maggiorana> sera
<pag> RobNyc-work, originally it was linked to kubuntu related channels, and this time I already knew where to seek
<blackthorne_> hola
<st1bo> f
<RobNyc-work> pag, anytime
<rajdhani> byeee
<igor> Is there anybody there ?
<pag> !ask | igor
<ubotu> igor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> how do you save alias commands?
<pag> Ace2016, use .bash_aliases
<pag> Ace2016, you have to enable it through .bashrc though
<Ace2016> its empty
<Ace2016> what format do i use for saving?
<Sheazsche> whats the name of the video codec package for kde?
<pag> Ace2016, which are the options?
<Ace2016> pag: do i put alias fusion-icon=fusion in there?
<pag> Sheazsche, libxine-extracodecs  ?
<pag> Ace2016, gimmi a sec, I'll pastebin mine, so you can take example
<Ace2016> thanks
<pag> Ace2016, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32821/
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<pag> klirc, please stop
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<Ace2016> what does that mean?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<Ace2016> no
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<Ace2016> non
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<pag> !ops | klirc
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<ubotu> klirc: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
<klirc> alguem fim d tc?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@201-25-81-27.cbace702.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]  by PriceChild
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<animimotus> erf
<animimotus> somethings to cut a flac with his cue to obtain ogg files in a command line? :)
<vzduch> animimotus: ?
<igor> xvidtune doesn't seem to save my screen settings. On booting KDE again, old wrong settings are retained. What can I do about that ?
<animimotus> I search somethings like that http://freeware.filehungry.com/english/product/windows_software/audio_tools/mp3_tools/cue_splitter
<kaminix> How do I wget from this site: http://massuki.com/je/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=53 ? When I wget one of the files it gives me an index.html, works with firefox though.
<animimotus> a "cue splitter" for linux ?
<RobNyc-work> pag, so why wasnt kde 3.5.7 released officially or be available as updates :)
<Ange|us> export: 41: Illegal option -n
<Ange|us> wha is this?
<Ange|us> :o
<animimotus> vzduch: you see ?
<pag> RobNyc-work, it wasn't released in time to be officially included, and since it's not a security update it couldn't be put as normal update
<RobNyc-work> oh
<pag> Ange|us, that could mean pretty many things - what are you trying to do?
<Ange|us> im trying to "./netscape-installer
<vzduch> animimotus: never heard of such software, not even this program
<Ange|us> "
<pag> Ange|us, open that file with any editor - does the first line say #!/bin/sh ?
<Ange|us> yes pag
<pag> Ange|us, change it to #!/bin/bash and it should work better
<pag> Ange|us, and may I ask why are you installing netscape - why not use Konqueror or Firefox?
<Ange|us> because
<Ange|us> netscape is nicer
<Ange|us> :p
<Ange|us> i like cool stuff
<Ange|us> hehe
<pag> Ace2016, got aliases to work?
<Ace2016> pag: do i have to logout and log back in?
<pag> Ace2016, you have to enable that file in .bashrc and restart shell (restarting konsole is enough)
* Ange|us changes away reason from "Laterz" to "Laterz"
<miles> how do you unmount a samba share? "unmount [share] "??\
<Ace2016> pag: how do i enable it?
<hangthedj> mile: umount /path/to/share
<pag> Ace2016, unvomment lines 50-52  (lines were taken from my .bashrc, and I'm not sure if you have the same )
<pag> uncomment that is (meaning: remove #'s from beginning of the line)
<buck_> i am on the trash windows campaign commitiee
<buck_> i am teasing
<buck_> but who needs windows when you have Linux
<anthronaut> buck_ my mother for example
<pag> buck_, gamers?
<vge> gamers indeed
<buck_> well ... if the game is good UT .. than they will make it on all platforms
<buck_> if the games sux .. which is mostly the case
<buck_> they dont think of other platforms
<anthronaut> i wouldn't recommend linux to just anyone
<buck_> That is why DOOM 3 / UT / STEAM / can all cross
<stdin> it's not the fault of the operating system that the manufacturers don't support it
<buck_> because they are good games and they want to milk the most money out of the game
<vge> well, kubuntu is a good effort to push the linux users forward
<buck_> and if us linux users put our foot down and continue to go to forums of games we would like to see on lionux i am sure the DEVS would kindly make a linux version
<stdin> devs want to, producers don't
<buck_> its weird how your GOTY editions have a linux version of the game
<buck_> UT one of the biggest games
<buck_> of the century
<buck_> will have a linux
<buck_> version
<stdin> they say it would cost too much, not enough market share. but there is not market share because there are no games :[
<vzduch> !enter | buck_
<ubotu> buck_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<buck_> oh .. okay .. sorry
<buck_> i will use periods.. than
<pantel> Any experience with ASUS IPILP-LC / P5LP-LE motherboard? that is one of the new HP Pavilion A6100y desktop.
<vge> buck_: iw never seen UT as a bringer of anything new to the fps genre
<jhutchins>            !enter | buck
<ubotu> buck: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vzduch> pantel: ah, stop talking 'bout HP Pavilion.. I could've had one on Saturday for <100 if I had been faster w/ checking my mails..
<vzduch> :(
<vge> vzduch: i only get penis enlargement offers :/
<buck_> well here is the facts that i am seeing .. i see great games UT / Quake / Doom / Source can run on linux .. if people (linux users ) would post on the forums there could bring change. forget EA thier games are trash but real DEVS create for linux
<pantel> vzduch: do you know if I'll be able to install and run Kubuntu on it without problems?
<vzduch> vge: I had won a 200 voucher for a new auctioning platform, and they had one for that price..
<whizadree> if you cant get into x and you want to configure fglrx manually how is it done?
<ksivaji> vge hi
<vzduch> whizadree: if you know what you're doing you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vge> buck_: actually if you would get EA, that would make an difference
<vge> ksivaji: hi hi
<buck_> yeah .. i know .. EA is huge . i think they will eventually just create for consoles eventually
<vge> yup, pc is daying anyway as a game platform
<whizadree> vzduch: im going thru https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  ive reched Install from ati.com (latest version of drivers) .... and completed the installation ,, but what happens if you havent installed Kubuntu yet?
<buck_> and to think that PC is the supperior platform
<vzduch> whizadree: ?  how can you install ATI drivers w/o an OS to run on?
<jhutchins> whizadree: What are you running?
<buck_> i think our world will be the MMO's and that will all change soon too with the USB support that consoles have
<whizadree> vzduch: ive built the packages , all seems good
<jhutchins> whizadree: What did you build them on?
<whizadree> ive got into the live cd
<whizadree> but not installed
<whizadree> just running the os fro CD but no X
<buck_> and my whole thing is soon even windows wont have the gaming support and than we can all USE LINUX woo hoo
<jhutchins> whizadree: Where did you store the built packages/
<jhutchins> ?
<jhutchins> whizadree: ?
<buck_> well its always a pleasure to boast about Linux .. i am a newb and i thourouly enjoy it ... I enjoy it so much that I am playing oldergames on it and cancelling my xboxlive account. woot.
<whizadree> the deb file ended up at /usr/src/fglrx-kernel........deb
<jhutchins> whizadree: Well, unfortunately, your filesystem is all in RAM, so you're going to have to copy that deb file to either a hard disk or to some external medium, otherwise it vanishes when you reboot.
<whizadree> well i need to do this just to install Kub
<whizadree> then i can hopefully get into the visual part of the install
<jhutchins> whizadree: you may want to rebuild it anyway, after you install you will probably update your kernel, you'll need to update the drivers to match.
<pag> whizadree, why don't you install from alternate disk?
<whizadree> hmmm
<sam_> Hey can anyone tell me where to get MkFS SOURCE CODE?
<whizadree> pag,  you think that might work?
<jhutchins> whizadree: The good news is that you've practiced building them, and it should be easy on the installed system.
<jhutchins> whizadree: Were you having trouble with the standard install?
<whizadree> jhutchins, yup thats correct
<pag> whizadree, it will install - it probably won't repair your X, but atleast then you'll have a valid system, in which your modifications won't dissappear after reboot
<jhutchins> whizadree: yeah, try the alt CD, do a text install, then do the nvidia stuff.
<sam_> Hey can anyone tell me where to get MkFS SOURCE CODE?
<whizadree> its on a dell 9400 - and its got a x1400 ati mobility
<sam_> Hey can anyone tell me where to get MkFS SOURCE CODE?
<Kr4t05> sam_: If you have the right repositorys, you can use 'sudo apt-get source <package>'
<pag> Kr4t05, no need for sudo in that command
<sam_> which package has mkfs code?
<whizadree> ok download the alternate cd
<whizadree> -ing
<pag> sam_, util-linux probably
<jhutchins> !search mkfs
<ubotu> Found: disks, mount-#kubuntu
<jhutchins> !info mkfs
<ubotu> Package mkfs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Ace2016> yup its in util-linux
<sam_> thanks ppl
<arun> did anyone here know that microsoft was selling ubuntu cds on their website?
<arun> and called ubuntu an 'excellent alternative to windows'
<jhutchins> sam_: mkfs comes from util-linux
<jhutchins> sam_: The various modules come from dosfstools. e2fsprogs. jfsutils, etc.
<jhutchins> arun: Did anyone here think to check snopes?
<arun> jhutchins: ?
<jhutchins> arun: Do you have a link to the page where they offer it?
<arun> jhutchins: microsoft seems to have realised their error and have removed the page, but i have a screenshot here: http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2007062209235346
<sam_> hey is mke2fs in linux-utils?
<jhutchins> arun: Windows Marketplace isn't stuff Microsoft is selling.  It's stuff being offered for sale on their we pages.
<jhutchins> sam_: No, it's in e2fsprogs.
<jhutchins> sam_: mkfs is just a wrapper that calls the system-specific tool.
<arun> jhutchins: ah, still thought it was weird/funny though
<sam_> thanks man
<jhutchins> It's like if I put an add for something on craigslist, craigslist isn't selling it.
<jhutchins> Microsoft did take that down though.
<anthronaut> Can it happen, that Kubuntu suddenly doesn't recognize the password at the login screen?
<filingclerk> hey
<velle> hi. I have just downloaded sun java from the official site, and unpacked it. I am new too linux and this is the first application that I have to "place somewhere" myself. I dont know where in the file hierarchy it belongs.
<velle> I.e. if this was Windows, I would put it in "c:/program files"
<llutz> velle: it's not part of distro, so /usr/local or /opt would be an idea
<Ace2016> Hi all
<velle> llutz, thanks
<llutz> velle: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Ace2016> where did pag go?
<Ace2016> anyway
<Ace2016> i can run a command in konsole but not in Alt+F2, its an alias command, how do i make it run in alt+f2?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> French M
<ubuntu> m
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<velle> Another question: I am using the gnu locate tool with a regular expression. I would like to find all files that have the exact name "java" (im hoping to find the executables). But it seems that locate's database only stores full paths. So I need to tell locate that i am only interested in the paths that ends on "java"
<Ace2016> Hi all
<pajosephs> hi all. does anyone know how to configure realplayer so that when i click on a radio stream on the internet it start realplayer and as default and not mplayer piugin?
<velle> e.g. (this does not work) "locate -r 'java\n'", or somehow "locate -r 'java<endofpath>'"
<intelikey> velle find /usr/ -iname *java* -type f
<intelikey> velle and regex would be 'java$'  wouldn't it ?
<llutz> locate -r 'java$' works, but shows all file.java too (off course)
<intelikey> any way in that execrise of futility   ls -l /etc/alternatives/j*
<Ace2016> locate -r /java$
<velle> intelikey: the correct regexp is "/java$". Thanks :)
<velle> Ace2016: thanks
<llutz> Ace2016: easier: "which java"
<llutz> if it is in your $PATH
<Ace2016> llutz: not if its a text file called java
<intelikey> Ace2016 text file you mean script ?
<velle> llutz: It was not in my path, that was the prob. But everything is good now.
<intelikey> which finds scripts in the users path     cat `which which`
<Ace2016> no just a text file
<intelikey> ok yeah
<Ace2016> any text file, could be a poem about java for all we know
<Ace2016> anyone know why alias commands can't be run from alt+f2?
<intelikey> yeah but he did say "(im hoping to find the executables)"
<intelikey> Ace2016 yeah you can't export to a parent  and alt+f2 probably doesn't inheiret any bash settings
<intelikey> it's not a login shell
<intelikey> that pretty much precludes 'alias' going both ways...
<vzduch> velle, nolle, malle..
<vzduch> :D
<Ace2016> intelikey: yea thats what i was told in #kde,
<intelikey> oh    well next time tell me it's just a poll so i can ignore it   ;/
<velle> vzduch: ?
<vzduch> velle: you haven't had Latin at school, have you?
<velle> vzduch: no :)
<intelikey> vellus nollus mallus
<vzduch> intelikey: not -us
<vzduch> these are verbs
<intelikey> but mine are names
<intelikey> :)
<vzduch> o0
<vzduch> velle == want, nolle == not want, malle == rather want
<intelikey> wanter content desirious
<velle> vzduch: oki, I will try to remember that :)
<BluesKaj> installed both rar and unrar , yet i get ERROR: Unknown option: ... strange :(
<intelikey> Q  what will happen is i run  :(){ sudo ping 127.0.0.1 & : ; } ; :                   ???
<BluesKaj> man rar and unrar both give the expected output
<intelikey> A   you DoS your self.
<cloakable> :)
<Juno> Is there a way to play windows games in linux?
<Juno> because I'd hate to have to dualboot just for games
<edson> somebody uses fonts X11 for aterm, xterm, Eterm? example for fonts: lime, shine, edges.
<flianez> hi
<trekdanne> !hi | flianez
<ubotu> flianez: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<intelikey> Juno depends on the game    "cedega" ?
<edson> somebody uses fonts X11 for aterm, xterm, Eterm? example for fonts: lime, shine, edges.
<intelikey> !wine | Juno
<ubotu> Juno: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<flianez> ?
<intelikey> ! i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cloakable> XD
<intelikey> ! !
<intelikey> hah.
<Ace2016> i finally finished my guide
<edson> somebody uses fonts X11 for aterm, xterm, Eterm? example for fonts: lime, shine, edges.
<Ace2016> edson: are you trying to edit the fonts in xterm?
<boinaverde1996> hi there
<Ace2016> edson: there is a good guide here http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/configuring-xterm-in-linux.htmlkon
<Ace2016> Biovore: hi
<boinaverde1996> need help with external HD
<colkhis> how do I run X session on remote machine?
<pyrargent> boinaverde1996: what seems to be the problem?
<boinaverde1996> have the error " hallo.....1000"
<boinaverde1996> that happens only in Kubuntu ( with konqueror )
<boinaverde1996> Gnome ( nautilus ) runs OK
<boinaverde1996> the problem is that I cannot access my external HD
<Assid> heya
<boinaverde1996> any clue?
<pyrargent> boinaverde1996: is " hallo.....1000" verbatim?
<Ace2016> so you can't open /media/ whatever?
<noaxess_kubuntu> need i restart my machine, if i extend my hd with lvextend? lvm command
<boinaverde1996> correct cannot open my external HD
<boinaverde1996> the rest run good .... cars reads ... an so on
<boinaverde1996> cards
<Assid> err.. anyone know how to normalize the audio a bit .. i mean the max audio output im getting in kubuntu only feels like 70% of what i used to do in win32
<pyrargent> boinaverde1996: that is no error message I have ever seen, even google doesn't pick it up
<boinaverde1996> I have googled it alot and found that is a bug in Konqueror
<intelikey> Assid konsole    alsamixer
<Ace2016> ask in #kde they know a lot about that stuff
<pyrargent> boinaverde1996: "hallo" is a variable in a few source files I've dug up, but has nothing to do with disks
<boinaverde1996> wait will copy past the error
<intelikey> Assid pcm and master
<boinaverde1996> this is the error : " hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<intelikey> and what fs is on the disk ?
<noaxess_kubuntu> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<boinaverde1996> it works if I go rigth click and "open file" because opens with nautilus
<pyrargent> boinaverde1996: could always install nautilus instead of konqueror
<intelikey> and what fs is on the disk ?
<boinaverde1996> the disk is NTFS
<boinaverde1996> nautilus in KDE?
<intelikey> pyrargent you mean use ?   if you remove konq you remove kde
<Ace2016> don't you get a popup asking what to do when the device is plugged in?
<pyrargent> intelikey: well yeah
<pyrargent> i DESPISE the reccomendation of adding stuff to fstab, because it's a removable disk
<pyrargent> but it looks like the only possibility until someone gets policy kit for kde
<boinaverde1996> I have googled it alot and found that is a bug in Konqueror
<intelikey> boinaverde1996 did you check the infonode on that ?      i'm not sure it will help...
<intelikey> !ntfs | boinaverde1996
<boinaverde1996> yes I got it ... then I press open and nothing happens
<ubotu> boinaverde1996: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
* intelikey tries to avoid asking for a pastebin of the fstab ...    but suspects there is already an entry
<boinaverde1996> it seams that is a bug in konqueror, I can live with it no problem , I'm using rigth click , open folder, then Nautilis is comming them works
<miles> i have a question about apt-get
<boinaverde1996> I my box I have only Linux
<boinaverde1996> is a PC
<kanpachi_> hello i just installed kde-core, and i can't change my display settings, what do i have to install to change it? i don't see it on the prephials list
<miles> when you remove something, and some library isnt needed anymore, what do you type through apt-get to remove the unneccessary libraries?
<Ace2016> boinaverde1996: i think you should show intelikey your /etc/fstab
<intelikey> oh wait,   i think i know what's up.  you have both  ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<nedw> what does kubuntu lack compared to ubuntu?
<vzduch> nedw: nothing
<nedw> i like gnome better but i don't want to miss out on any features
<Ace2016> ubuntu lacks a lot of features
<nedw> sweet!
<boinaverde1996> I would but guys I'm Newbie ..... how can I do that?
<nedw> *i like kde better ;)
<nedw> mwahaha
<waylandbill_> nedw: I don't know that it lacks anything. It's just using different apps and libs to do the job in a different fashion
<intelikey> boinaver   i think i know what's up.  you have both  ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<nedw> sweet
<boinaverde1996> yes I have both desktop installed
<nedw> i'm going to use it now :)
<boinaverde1996> ubuntu and Kubuntu
<nedw> i used to but i don't like mixing ubuntu and kubuntu
<vge> ubuntu is more user friendly but lacks features imho
<intelikey> there is the problem.    the defaults are confused.
<nedw> alright, you might see me later in kde, i'll be back :)
<boinaverde1996> in ubuntu the external HD runs good
<boinaverde1996> the problem is in KDE
<Assid> err you guys ever connected your nokia phones to kubuntu ?
<intelikey> no body listens to me.   i tell people and tell them not to advise installing   more than one *buntu-desktop meta package because some defaults don't get reset and you have things looking for nautilus and something wanting amarok and    well they just get confused    advise installing  gnome or kde or what ever   not the *-desktop   it hoses things.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<boinaverde1996> intelikey in this case I showld have only one destop?
<intelikey> only one *buntu-desktop  meta package.     yes.
<boinaverde1996> thx a lot for the help
<evilmm> lol
<cloakable_> O.o
<intelikey> as many desktops environments as you want  just not more than one *buntu-desktop
<intelikey> aren't net splits fun....
<intelikey> warning collision eminant
<ardchoille> intelikey: Erm.. no
<gilles> tagaa
<ubuntu__> hello
<buck_> hello
<Scott_K> I am having a hard time getting java to run on...any suggestions?
<buck_> bot what up
<buck_> are you 64 bit
<buck_> ?
<buck_> scott k .. are you 64 bit
<buck_> there are women who use linux? awesome
<ubuntu__> what
<buck_> well scott .. jsut wanted to tell you .. that i couldnt get the latest version of java to work .. but i use 5.1 or 5.0.2
<Maxdamantus> Try blackdown.
<buck_> and follow the instructions on how to install java
<Maxdamantus> It's faster than Sun.
<Maxdamantus> And OpenSource.
<buck_> think i should switch max
<Scott_K> ok...java 6.0 does not work on a 32 bit machine?
<Maxdamantus> buck_, yea, but keep Sun Java too.
<Maxdamantus> Some things don't work in Blackdown.
<clefia> I just ran an update and upgrade with synaptic package manager. the updater quoted about 200mb of space needed.
<buck_> ..cool i will install blacdown .. thanks again for the tips .. i just love this IRC channel and my new linux install
<Scott_K> use adept to install it?
<Maxdamantus> I have Blackdown set as my default, but a symbolic link to Sun Java wiht sjava
<clefia> after the update i am left with 500mb less, i'm guessing the downloaded update files are still on my hard disk. where can i find and delete them?
<Maxdamantus> clefia, look in /var/cache/apt*
<buck_> i can apt-get install blackdown
<Maxdamantus> /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sam_> plz can some one let me know ,what is the purpose of a MAKEFILE?
<Vimana_> hey, the skydome image must be square?
<Scott_K> what command would I use to install blackdown in a window with a command line?
<buck_> MAKEFILE builds the program
<sam_> <buck_>what r the contents of a make file??
<Ace2016> changes from one program to another
<clefia> axdamantus: there are over 500mb of .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives if it safe to delete everything in there?
<Ace2016> why delete them?
<Maxdamantus> clefia, yes.
<Maxdamantus> They stay there incase you want to reinstall them.
<Maxdamantus> Saves bandwidth.
<ericka> how can i change the chanel?
<Maxdamantus> But if you want to reinstall something that's there, it needs to be downloaded again.
<Maxdamantus> I just tar.bzip2 them.
<vge> ericka: /j #channelname
<sam_> what r the generally the contents of a make file??
<Ace2016> sudo apt-get clean ?
<vge> ericka: you can be in multiple channels at once
<clefia> Maxdamantus: okay, thank you. I need to delete them because I'm using a 3gb hard disk and I'm out of free space
<Maxdamantus> Lol.
<buck_> <sam> i just know that a makefile is how the kernal knows how to build the program as far as its content GOOGLE
<Ace2016> sam_: http://mrbook.org/tutorials/make/
<Assid> god.. getting the whole nokia phone thing to work is  a pain
<jhutchins> Re: Automatix: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<Maxdamantus> Bye.
<jhutchins> Assid: What, push numbers, push "Talk", speak into soapbar?
<vzduch> buck_: the kernel doesn't know how to build programs.. the C compiler knows ;)
<buck_> yeah
<buck_> but the make is what tells how to build to the kerna;
<ericka> ok, thnx!
<buck_> from what i understand
<buck_> is a text file read by Make programs that describes the building of targets. A Makefile contains source-level dependencies and build-order dependencies. As part of its Make Support feature, SNiFF+ generates Make Support Files that contain both kinds dependency information.
<jhutchins> Actually, it's make/automake that reads the contents of the make file and does what that says to do.
<sam_> thanks a lot man!!!
<buck_> yeah .. theres the definition
<Assid> jhutchins: i wanna synch my phone :(
<Ace2016> all i did was google example makefule
<Ace2016> makefile*
<buck_> yeah ..
<drewh> greetings.
<jhutchins> Assid: Have a look at the kpilot stuff.  THere's a specif nokia component for korganizer
<buck_> i DEFINE: makefile
<drewh> when I switch a window w/ alt-tab it shows the outline of the window, but not the contents...how do I get it to show the window w/ alt-tab?
<maverick_> Assid: Why don't you use Kmobiletools
<jhutchins> Hrm.  Or there used to be.
<buck_> I try not to ask questions in here until i have googled my head off
<buck_> for instance how to get onboard midi to work
<buck_> im still trying to figure this one out
<jhutchins> !midi | buck_
<ubotu> buck_: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<maverick_> !kmobiletools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmobiletools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buck_> ubotu is an awesome bot
<Assid> maverick_: trying to understand how the hell do i get the device
<jhutchins> Assid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1998822
<drewh> anyone?
<ericka> y
<jhutchins> drewh: I presume this is in beryl or compiz?
<ericka> hey you all! where are you from?
<buck_> okay .. i will try this .. however i think i have tried at some point. but these instructions dont look familiar.. so i will do it
<drewh> jhutchins: not sure?  it's kde as far as I know.
<ericka> and why all are talking about linux?
<maverick_> Assid: i don't really understand your problem, but if you're connecting using bluetooth..then things should be pretty easy with this tool
<Assid> maverick_: not using bluetooth.. cable
<breatherscreamin> how do i register a nickname?
<orion4> hello
<breatherscreamin> hi
<buck_> !makefile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orion4> O_O
<orion4> this is kubuntu channel
<Assid> maverick_: i know it made a device for this.. i dont know what it is it
<buck_> !mandrake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mandrake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> breatherscreamin: /msg nickserv register <password>
<jhutchins> breatherscreamin: Best to do from a server message window.
<jhutchins> !build | buck
<Assid> okay i got it as /dev/ttyACM0 from wammu
<ubotu> buck: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Assid> kmobiletools really should have a search feature that works
<jhutchins> Assid: Try grep.  What are you searching for?
<buck_> question .. has anyone been able to get thier usb midi keyboard to work?
<Assid> jhutchins: searching which device is my mobile device.. i had to go to wammu and get it as /dev/ttyACM0
<maverick_> Assid: i dont really remeber the command..but it's a command that displays the log of your devices...so for example if u're using usb cable and u've just plugged it in you can detect that by this command and then you can grep...i just don't remeber the command
<maverick_> sorry
<ardchoille> lsusb ?
<drewh> anyone know how to get fiesty to show the contents of a window when alt-tab?
<orion4> sudo apt-get install wine-doors
<drewh> it shows the border, not the content
<maverick_> Assid: and it tells you the assigned device
<orion4> sudo apt-get install wine-doors
<buck_> dri
<ardchoille> drewh: I believe that would be the job of the window manager (kwin in kubuntu) and I don't think kwin has that capability.
<maverick_> ardchoille: naaah!! another one
<ardchoille> drewh: The good news is that you can switch window managers in kde
<ardchoille> maverick_: ?
<ericka> eeee
<ericka> pelenme!!
<drewh> ardchoille: kinda what I was coming to.  First time I've instlaled kubuntu...always been debian/enlightenment :)
<Assid> lsusb doesnt show which device is it mapped to
<drewh> Thanks for the time!  It's appreciated.
<jhutchins> drewh: I'm on feisty, I get a window list with icons when I hit Alt-Tab.
<ardchoille> drewh: If you don't really need a full desktop, look into fluxbox, or window maker, or even xfce.
<ardchoille> drewh: I've seen people use the enlightenment window manager inside kde
<maverick_> Assid: FOUND IT! dmesg
* miles is running xubuntu right now
<ardchoille> jhutchins: Yes, but he wants the windows to show the full content when switching with alt-tab, not just the window border
<breatherscreamin> are there any yankee anything in kUBUNTU?
<Hail_Spacecake> where is the KDE option that controls emptying the trash?
<miles> ls
<Assid> maverick_: doesnt say it got mapped to /dev/ttyACM0
<Assid> oh wait .. i think it does
<breatherscreamin> micrsoft is a yankee maid program
<breatherscreamin> maek
<miles> lol@breatherscreamin
<maverick_> Assid: ?
<Assid> maverick_: i have it connected to kmobiletools.. but it doesnt get my sms list or contact list
<Maxdamantus> breatherscreamin, yes.
<breatherscreamin> oh good what can i learn from kUBUNTU?
<Maxdamantus> breatherscreamin, the art of Linux.
<breatherscreamin> theres no art in linux
<Maxdamantus> I said of.
<Maxdamantus> Not in.
<Maxdamantus> And there is art in Linux.
<Maxdamantus> !gump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantus> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<maverick_> Assid: But Kmobile identifies it?
<breatherscreamin> freyt
<venik> Why do some programs spontaneously disapper and have to be reinstalled?
<breatherscreamin> greyt
<venik> I was using Basket, and it simply evaporated
<Assid> yeah if i use /dev/ttyACM0 manually as a device.. it connects.. shows me battery and signal
<Assid> looks wrong info tho
<breatherscreamin> i want to use linux to help me gain money to fix my teeth
<maverick_> Assid: god...i thought this problem was solved..i had a similar problem it used to start gathering my SMS and as it starts displaying the list it crashes...
<drewh> later!
<breatherscreamin> in 3d, are there any neat paclkages for kUBUNTU to continue making 3d cause my MICROSOFT products all die
<ardchoille> breatherscreamin: I have a pair of plyers, does that help?
<maverick_> Assid: Sorry , i guess you'll have to walk this walk alone..i have no idea..maybe googling would help
<Assid> maverick_: you managed to get anything to work wiht your phone?
<maverick_> Assid: yeah, i managed to download pics...and contact list
<Assid> maverick_: what did you use
<maverick_> Kmobile tools
<maverick_> there's another app
<Assid> wammu ?
<ubuntu____> what else can i use other than kUNBUNTU?
<maverick_> Assid: no, i don't remeber it...Oh! i have short term memory loss :D..i will search it for you now..hold on
<jhutchins> I think that so much just works automatically in modern Linux distributions that people get unreasonably frustrated when they have to actually get under the hood to enable something.
<Hail_Spacecake> where is the KDE option that controls emptying the trash?
<andrea> hallo! somebody knows how to install o2micro card reader driver for kubuntu?
<hufi> #kubuntu-de
<screamingbreathe> is there anything i could use other than kubuntu to make 3d with?
<hufi> #ubuntu-de
<ardchoille> andrea: All the card readers I have seen just plug it in.. and when the card itself is inserted, kde will treat it as a mass storage device and ask you what you want to do when it's inserted.
<ardchoille> andrea: You may not need the driver at all.
<Assid> maverick_: kandy ?
<breatherscreamin> im not comp;letely happy with kubuntu for 3d
<jhutchins> andrea: This might help:
<jhutchins> http://tuxmobil.org/smart_linux.html
<breatherscreamin> is there any ease of use 3d software for kUBUNTU?
<andrea> yes, it's so for everything, but except mine card reader... mine is integrated, not usb! i'm using a laptop... however thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> andrea: Yeah, usbfs should recognize this and support it as a USB storage device.
<jhutchins> andrea: Problems?
<breatherscreamin> i want to post a wiki page on the civil war
<sam_> how to enable CONFIG_MODVERSIONS in the kernel?
<breatherscreamin> or put it into kubuntu
<breatherscreamin> fine no ones gonna feel sorry for my dying kubuntu machines se eya later
<stdin> sam_: it already is
<sam_> ya i know it..ok then how to disable CONFIG_MODVERSIONS in the kernel?
<stdin> sam_: recompile it
<andrea> jhutchins- yeah, i insert a ms but nothing appears
<jhutchins> andrea: Do you have pcscd installed?
<sam_> can i change it in the make menuconfig file
<sam_> can i change it in the make menuconfig file?
<jhutchins> andrea: if not sudo aptitude install pcscd
<stdin> sam_: you install the kernel source, then redo you can edit the .config file if that's what you want
<maverick_> Assid: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1317977
<stdin> sam_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<andrea> jhutchins - no, i don't! ok! i'll try in a few minutes
<jhutchins> andrea: See also the comments on the smartcard reader here: http://www.ailis.de/~k/archives/14-Linux-on-Dell-Latitude-D820.html
<sam_> <stdin>ok i got u..but cant cant it be done without kernel recompilation?
<stdin> sam_: no it can't
<maverick_> Assid: it's not the same one i used before but it's said that this one supports Lates nokia phones (i.e: N-series)
<stdin> sam_: why would you need to disable that?
<sam_> <stdin>thanks a lot man
<andrea> after i have installed pcscd, what do i do?
<andrea> for jhutichins
<Assid> maverick_: hrmm okay will play with it
<Assid> maverick_: doesnt work
<Assid> bah screw it .. i will check it out another time
<Assid> starting to feel sleepy
<BluesKaj> hmm, trying to convert flac to wav with soundkonverter and end up with netscape windows media player plugin file ...what gives ?
<Assid> oh crap.. i shoulda fixed this error i had with mysql
<Assid> err,.,. anyone know how do i get the putty authentication to work with regular ssh ?
* Ange|us returns (from Laterz) (total away time: 7h 45m 46s)
<Maxdamantus> Assid, PuTTy is for Windows..
<andre_pl> has kde 4 b1 made it into feisty backports yet?
<stdin> Assid: there should be some tool in putty to convert it, tho I don't know why you'd need putty...
<Maxdamantus> ^^
<stdin> andre_pl: yes, it's pretty much all there now
<Assid> stdin: i just came from windows.. i have the authentication key files..
<Assid> how do i make it work now that im on linux
<Maxdamantus> Most Linux distros (Including the Ubuntu family) have SSH.
<Maxdamantus> Assid, the keys are stored in the registry.
<andre_pl> sweet
<Maxdamantus> And why do you need them anyway?
<Assid> my remote boxes are working on key authentication
<Assid> so i need key files to work.. now .. how do i setup authorized keys
<Assid> so i can connect to my remote boxes
<stdin> Assid: try puttygen from the putty-tools package
<whizadree> i think it was something like .authorizedkeys
<Maxdamantus> ...
<whizadree> in ssh
<Maxdamantus> I thought only the server broadcasted keys.
<whizadree> nah you need a local key pair
<Maxdamantus> And the authentication system is so that the client can recognise the server.
<Assid> Maxdamantus:  no.. if thats hte case there would be no pair
<bipolar> Assid: use the "-i" option with ssh.
<Maxdamantus> And know when it's not connecting to the original one.
<stdin> putty stores the SSH keys in a weird format, you need to convert them to the openssh format
<Maxdamantus> stdin, it stores them in the registry aswell.
<Maxdamantus> 'Tis annoying
<Assid> i think i have the openssh format as well
<bipolar> Assid: if you have your ssh keys that the server wants, use something like "ssh - i /path/to/key user@server"
<Maxdamantus> I use PuTTy at school, to access my computer.. And all the settings are stored on the computer, not the flash driev.
<Maxdamantus> Bye.
<bipolar> Assid: more details are in the ssh man page
<bipolar> Assid: or, if you're more comfortable with putty, you can just install the linux version. it's in Ubuntu's repo
<Assid> i need the id_dsa or id_dsa.pub ?
<Assid> bipolar: puttys broken there :(
* Vimana_ thinks putty sucks...
<Maxdamantus> It's a CLI.
<Assid> i type something.. and when i clear.. it doesnt really clear
<bipolar> Vimana_: I agree
<sam_> hey can any one tell me full path for kernel.h file?
<hsatera> H.323
<hsatera> anyone here uses ekiga???
<Maxdamantus> I used the CLI Linux PuTTy before I realised Linux had an "ssh" there already,
<Vimana_> lol
<bipolar> Maxdamantus: er... the putty in Ubuntu is the GUI
<stdin> sam_: what are you trying to do?
<Maxdamantus> Oh, really?
<Maxdamantus> Yuck.
<Assid> hrmm its ignoring my private key
<Maxdamantus> Linux doesn't need GUI SSH clients.
<Vimana_> i use ssh in windows...
<bipolar> Maxdamantus: yes. I've got it installed now, just to look at it.
<Maxdamantus> Bye
<gOcOOl> i'm having problems installing vim-gtk on my kubuntu (edgy)
<gOcOOl> can someone please help?
<stdin> Maxdamantus: Konsole IS a GUI ssh client :p
<bipolar> Assid: have you tried using ssh -i ?
<Assid> bipolar: yeah something is wrong tho
<Vimana_> hey, if kde4 gets ported to win, do you think it can be used as a shell replacement?
<sam_> are i am working on some college projects...and i am trying to load a module in akernel and have written a c prog..and hence want to include kernel.h
<Assid> ?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? ssh/athlonxp
<Assid> permissions and stuff is messed u
<Assid> up
<bipolar> Assid: where is that file?
<stdin> Vimana_: it won't replace the shell, but if you want a linux shell in windows look in to http://cygwin.org
<Assid> in my homedir
<Assid> in a dir in my homedir
<bonaldo2000> anyone else in here experiencing random lock-ups with nvidia drivers? And getting some NVRM: xid errors in their logs?
<Level15> stdin: no, i mean as a replacement for explorer
<Level15> not just for running bash
<RobNyc> damn kftpgrabber crashes more than i dont know who
<stdin> Level15: no, probably not explorer is pretty built in to the OS. but who knows...
<sam_> <stdin>hey tell me the path for kernel.h file
<stdin> sam_: you don't use the full path, you use <linux/kernel.h> or similar
<Level15> stdin: i know there are other shells for windows besides explorer... i'd just like to know if kde could become one ;)
<sam_> but its giving me an error
<Level15> RobNyc: kftpgrabber?
<Level15> RobNyc: FTP client?
<RobNyc> yes Level15
<Level15> RobNyc: what's wrong with konqueror for that?
<RobNyc> but im not certain on which file it crashes though but its been happening in various distros
<RobNyc> Level15: i preferred a real ftp client thats all :)
<sam_> hey i got it..its /usr/src/linux
<stdin> Level15: I don't know, ask the people developing it, in #kde or #kde-devel
<Level15> i bet kftpgrabber uses kio_ftp which is what konq uses anyway...
<gOcOOl> i'm having problems installing vim-gtk on my kubuntu (edgy), can someone please help?
<Assid> bah.. im screwuing up my perms somewhere hold on
<stdin> gOcOOl: it helps if you tell us what the problem is, we aren't psychic (at least most of us aren't)
<gOcOOl> stdin:
<gOcOOl> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gOcOOl>   vim-gtk: Depends: vim-gui-common (= 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5) but 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<gOcOOl>            Depends: vim-common (= 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5) but 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<gOcOOl>            Depends: vim-runtime (= 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5) but 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<gOcOOl> E: Broken packages
<Level15> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Assid> okay so.. whats the kde ssh app
<Level15> Assid: konsole
<stdin> Assid: what app, konsole rules :)
<Assid> hehe.. something where id ont have to choose the file from cli
<gOcOOl> stdin: i have all the above mentioned packages installed, i'm not sure what the problem is.
<stdin> Assid: there is kdessh i guess
<Assid> i guess i could shell script it
<bipolar> Assid: Konsole is just a console window, ssh is the app you want to run from the console
<Level15> Assid: which file? sorry, got late to the conversation
<stdin> Assid: konsole has sessions, you make a session for each ssh account :)
<gOcOOl> stdin: and i'm just doing this - sudo apt-get install vim-gtk
<Level15> Assid: oh i see, keys...
<Assid> yep
<stdin> gOcOOl: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<kanpachi> anyone knows any kde application that's like gnormalize?
<Level15> Assid: well, konsole sessions as was already suggested, or simple bash aliases
<gOcOOl> stdin: edgy (64 bit version), if that's what you mean.
<bipolar> Assid: or just use the -i option. if you don't tell it what file to use, it defaults to ~/.ssh/id_rsa iirc
<Assid> err.. okay this is super funny
<bipolar> Assid: check the man page for more info
<Assid> i have kdessh in /usr/bin .. BUT .. if i check with my user . i dont see it
<vge> Assid: are u talking about gftp or similar?
<vge> nvm
<Assid> err. nvm
<Assid> im gonna stick to konsole
<Assid> just make shel scripts to connect to the right server
<bipolar> Assid: good choice :)
<Assid> too irritating to keep track of the -i
<Assid> now if only i didnt waste time earlier and worked on the mysql server replication
<Level15> Assid: that's why bash aliases and konsole sessions were suggested
<stdin> gOcOOl: make sure your package cache is up-to-date (sudo apt-get update) and try again
<gOcOOl> stdin: did that twice already
<stdin> gOcOOl: report that as a bug then
<Assid> what would bash aliases have to do with this?
<gOcOOl> stdin: ok, thanks!
<stdin> gOcOOl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+filebug
<Assid> this is nice.. 15 hours.. my box is just lagging a wee bit.. but thats mostly thanks to beryl
<Level15> Assid: you can make an alias that uses this key, another one that uses that key, and so on...
<Assid> hrmm
<Jhon36> Hello!
<Level15> Assid: so what will you choose?
<Assid> shell scripts :P
<Assid> simple shell scripts.. that i can control
<Level15> Assid: ok... but i think alias are easier, you know?
<Assid> might use them with aliases.. so i just pass the server name as a parameter to the script
<benpicco> hi, i dont have acces to a link a made with ln -s
<Assid> so will be a hybrid
<Level15> Assid: between aliases and shell scripts, i'd recommend aliases
<stdin> benpicco: elaborate please
<Jhon36> I am trying to install kubuntu 7.04 and get error message: Cant accses tty. Before that is it reads xfemode (err_mask=0x40).
<benpicco> well, i made a link ln -s ~/somedir/foo.jpg /var/www/bar.jpg
<Assid> now i need a good ftp client.. and im good to go .. i think
<Assid> oh well
<stdin> Assid: umm, konqueror
<benpicco> (well, had to do this as root)
<Assid> hehe.. i like the left side right side concept
<benpicco> and now i can't acces it as a normal user
<vge> gftp is ok imho
<stdin> Assid: dolphin with split view :p
<Jhon36> And there is also message that usb 5-7 device nott accepting address error -110.
<Level15> vge: i try to avoid gtk based stuff as much as i can...
<Assid> i acutally do have a license for flashfxp.. lets check wine for it
<stdin> benpicco: what happens when you try?
<vge> Level15: why?
<benpicco> stdin: no acces
<Level15> vge: dunno... i'm just weird, i guess
<Jhon36> can someone help?
<stdin> benpicco: is that from a file manager or apache (or another http server) ?
<benpicco> huh, now I get "unable to open image `webcam.jpeg': Too many levels of symbolic links"
<vge> kdeftpgrabber is also avaiable, but it has failed me couple times
<stdin> benpicco: make sure that you didn't accedently make a link that points to a link that point to the 1st link (read that a few times, it will make sense)
<whizadree> sounds like a round robin
<Level15> vge: konqueror is just one click away ;)
<benpicco> ohm yes, this was it, now it works
<stdin> thought so :)
* stdin really needs to find a better explanation for that tho :p
<vge> Level15: i use konqueror at work, but im also a man of 2 window layout :)
<ardchoille> stdin: What is the limit of linking to a link, to a link, etc?
<stdin> depends on the app, it would give up after a predetermined amount of links I should think
<ardchoille> Yeah
<stdin> but I'd think you could do a lot before that, maybe 10s maybe 100s
<Assid> dolphin looks nice
<Assid> hrmm
<ardchoille> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<Assid> would be nice if wine supported flashfxp.. but i guess i gotta wait on that
<stdin> Assid: you know you can get konqueror to do split view ?
<stdin> ie: left panel and right panel
<Assid> hrm
<Assid> what about shortcuts to transfer
<diederik> First try, just typing
<stdin> select Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V (copy & paste)
<Assid> hrmm.. nothing like CTRL T . transfer.. CTRL Q .. queue.. etc?
<stdin> not in konq (afaik)
<Assid> hrmm k
<diederik> Need help, everything on my kubuntu feisty works except speakers
<Assid> i;ll play around in the morning when my brains are working
<atrocity> i know this isn't a problem for ubuntu per-se
<vge> press the delivery button (del)?
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> delivery
<Assid> lol
<atrocity> but when you're in the file-browser application, is there a way to make it auto-say skip when copying from a BAD DVD
<atrocity> so i don't have to keep telling it to skip that file when it's corrupt?
<Assid> you know.. so far.. my friends losing his brains everytime i tell him i can get my pc to do things better than a mac
<Assid> i just wish beryl was a bit more co-operative in resource usages
<Level15> i don't find it that bad...
<Assid> hrmm does ati have issues as nvidia does?
<Level15> i think ati has MORE issues than nvidia
<stdin> lots more, ATI spelt backwards is EVIL
<ma> hi everybody
<Pupeno> [OT]  what does it mean for a hotel room to be "ensuite"?
<Level15> NFI
<Level15> [OT]  does anyone use an ergonomic keyboard? I am experiencing some wrist pain and was wondering if they are any good...
<sfire> Level15: I love mine
<stdin> you do know there is on opptopic channel?
<Level15> sfire: brand/model?
<Pupeno> Level15: I'm using a Kinesis Advantage (in dvorak mode). I like it
<sfire> Level15: make sure to check your desk for the proper height and everything often that is even more important than the keyboard
<Level15> stdin: yeah, but here's so much more funs :)
<stdin> Level15: and it's a kickable offence too
<Assid> hrmm..
<sfire> Level15: Microsoft Natural 4000
<Pupeno> Level15: my current problem is that I use it only at work, and at home I loose the training of those keys in a different place.
<Level15> lol
<Assid> i was thinking when i upgrade during the penryns.. i would prolly get the ati card
<gnyffel> Is there any way I can preserve my custom xmodmap when I change keyboard layouts, or do I have to reapply my xmodmap script every time?
<sfire> Assid: avoid ATI like the plague.. their cards totally blow in linux
<Assid> hrmm
<sfire> I'm stuck with one in my new dell.. I plan to smash it with a hammer when I get a nvidia
<Level15> nvidia is the way to go if you want gl and stuff...
<Assid> damn
<gnyffel> sfire: agree, though people already stuck with them should look towards the new avivo-thingy
<stdin> Intel ftw
<Assid> i was actually looking for the ati x1300
<vzduch> Avivo?
<sfire> Assid: I believe that is what mine is
<sfire> its a POS
<gnyffel> vzduch: yeah, an open source r500 driver. It's under development
<Assid> really?
<stdin> gnyffel: not sure, how are you switching? from the KDE switcher?
<Assid> but on windows its fast?
<gnyffel> stdin: yeah
<Assid> okay i think something wrong with my svn
<sfire> Assid: I wouldn't know.. formatted the PC right when I got it
<vzduch> doesn't apply to me, I have Nvidia :)
<gnyffel> Assid: mine is a x1400, same chip as x1300. Stick to NVidia if at all possible
<Assid> i cant download any themes
<stdin> gnyffel: you could ask in #kde they know the settings better than I
<vzduch> a GF2 though, but at least no ATI *gg*
<gnyffel> stdin: thanks, I'll try that
<Assid> gnyffel: what about the black windows every now and then when using beryl
<Level15> Assid: i think those are unresponsive windows
<gnyffel> Assid: the fglrx driver doesn't support aiglx, so no beryl unless you want to run an xgl xserver. Which sucks.
<gnyffel> Assid: at least that's my understanding
<Assid> gnyffel: so considering most people do have nvidia.. perhaps work on something to make it compatible?
<sfire> Assid: the built in video in my laptop (intel) makes my ati x1400 look worthless
<sfire> and that is really sad
<gnyffel> sfire: there is hope for people with ATI, however :P
<sfire> gnyffel: yes.. they can purchase a real card
<sfire> just like I'm going to have to do
<gnyffel> sfire: pfeh, as I said, the avivo driver. No go now, and you should definitely avoid ATI, but at least us still stuck with them have something to look forward to
<Assid> man.. i wish this stupid svn would work
<Assid> it just hangs up
<Assid> i cant even kill a svn process i manually start from cli
<sfire> Assid: sudo kill ?
<Assid> yeah but everytime ?
<Assid> CTRL C just doesnt abort
<Assid> no wonder my emerald theme manager doesnt work
<Assid> i cant get more themes
<Assid> ridiculous
<gnyffel> sfire: also, ATI cards (older ones at least, x2xxx suck compared to nv, afaik) are fine. I think it's important to distinguish between the driver and the hardware
<jhutchins> Assid: svn is used daily by millions of users on thousands of sites.
<Assid> jhutchins: i know.. i use it too.. but something is messed up here
<Assid> it just crashes
<Level15> Assid: the problem with emerald is something else...
<Assid> Level15 im running the same line from cli .. and i cant CTRL C to abort the svn transfer.. and nothing ever happens during this
<jhutchins> Assid: Three possibilities:  Something set up wrong at the svn site, something wrong with the directory/filestructure on the receiving end, or something wrong with the command used.
<jhutchins> Assid: Oh, or bad network connection.
<Level15> it is a bad network connection... it will eventually time out
<jhutchins> Assid: Since svn isn't really an interactive program, it's not surprizing that it's not listening to stdio for Ctrl-C but has to be killed.
<Level15> i think the svn site is down/unreachable/something like that
<Assid> here.. try it yourself : svn co svn://svn.beryl-project.org/beryl/trunk/emerald-themes-repo /tmp/theme
<jhutchins> Level15: So kinda a combination of 1 & 4.
<jhutchins> No interest in beryl.  I don't alpha-test eye-candy, I do real work.
<endlevel> can anyone tell me ?? how install .rpm file in KUBUNTU ??/
<stdin> Assid: beryl is no longer developed
<gnyffel> endlevel: alien is a possibility
<stdin> !rpm | endlevel
<ubotu> endlevel: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Assid> stdin: ?
<stdin> Assid: compiz-fusion
<Assid> on kubuntu ?
<gnyffel> Assid: beryl and compiz merged
<Assid> yeah i was reading something like that
<obf213> my suspend, was working perfectly now it doesnt work
<obf213> i hvnt changed any settings.
<Assid> but still .. this should work right
<stdin> Assid: most of the beryl site is down now, try fusion https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<endlevel> my Computer Shows this messege "
<endlevel> The program 'alien' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<endlevel> sudo apt-get install alien
<endlevel> bash: alien: command not found
<Assid> great .. now someone tells me
<stdin> endlevel: yes, you have to install it with the command it gave you "sudo apt-get install alien"
<vzduch> endlevel: what for?
<endlevel> but now show this " E: Couldn't find package alien
<vzduch> endlevel: what for?
<stdin> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<stdin> endlevel: what are you trying to install?
<endlevel> a software i download from softpedia.com
<vzduch> what software?
<Assid> stdin: screwed :(
<endlevel> that is yahoo messenger for linux
<stdin> Assid: why?
<endlevel> name is " rh9.ymessenger-1.0.4-1.i386.rpm
<vzduch> .oO( why is it that ppl can't be precise about what they're doing? )
<RobNyc> can anyone help me upgrade to kde 3.5.7
<stdin> endlevel: 1) yahoo have a .deb, 2) kopete works with yahoo and you already have that
<vzduch> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Assid> http://pastebin.ca/648033
<Assid> stdin: ^
<lnxkde> RobNyc: !!
<RobNyc> lnxkde: !!!!!!!!!!!1
<RobNyc> cuanto tiempo
<lnxkde> RobNyc: q hay?
<evilmm> i actually prefer gaim to kopete
<RobNyc> lnxkde: mucho man y tu
<lnxkde>  /join #prlinux
<RobNyc> vzduch: thanks but that didnt help i already have 3.5.6
<stdin> Assid: did you add the sources and apt-get update?
<endlevel> i have kopete where i can use YAHOO ...
<Assid> stdin: yes
<Assid> and i also disabled the beryl source
<endlevel> but if i want to install .rpm file in KUBUNTU ...so how i can ?
<evilmm> alien
<Assid> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/648038
<Assid> when i try to fix it
<endlevel> alien not work in KUBUNTU 7.04
<evilmm> ah
<gnyffel> vzduch: if 3.5.7 is the newest version available in Kubuntu, why am I not notified of the upgrade through apt? Is it stable?
<vzduch> endlevel: you don't need to, so why bother?
<vzduch> gnyffel: because it's not in the default repos
<evilmm> i rarely if ever install enything out of repos so
<stdin> Assid: did you have compiz-extra already installed?
<evilmm> i just with they would put pidgin in there
#kubuntu 2007-08-07
<vzduch> evilmm: what's the repos for if you don't use them..
<evilmm> wish*
<Assid> stdin: looks like
<evilmm> vzduch: i mean install stuff not in the repo
<Assid> now what do i do ?
<endlevel> one more Question..........how to intall .jar file ?
<evilmm> you dont "install" those
<usharf> hi all. wondering if anyone can help. I've run into a problem with Kubuntu, after changing the screen resolution. After quiting X later on (yes, zapping out) KDE nor KDM, nor anything else start again. I've reinstalled xserver-xorg, but now KDM is themeles an d ksmserver does not start - so no deskto unless I run everything manually ....
<stdin> endlevel: you don't, that's a java file
<endlevel> but how i can run ?
<stdin> Assid: that would be the problem then :p, oh well. here's the fix: " sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-fusion-plugins-main_0.0.0+git20070725-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra_0.0.0+git20070725-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb"
<evilmm> endlevel: you have java install i presume?
<endlevel> i download this " Retriever1.07inst.jar "
<stdin> endlevel: java -jar file.jar
<gnyffel> vzduch: isn't it sort of misleading for the "official" latest version for Kubuntu not to be in the default repos?
<Assid> stdin: still error'd out
<stdin> Assid: post it
<vzduch> gnyffel: no, why?
<stdin> Assid: opps, for got a bit...
<stdin> Assid: " sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-fusion-plugins-main_0.0.0+git20070725-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra_0.0.0+git20070725-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb"
<RobNyc> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Assid> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/648044
<vzduch> gnyffel: the standard pkg'ing policy for *buntu is providing one version of software at release, and if need be, you get patches for security
<gnyffel> vzduch: ooh, I didn't realise. So I had the wrong idea. Thanks for alleviating that.
<vzduch> gnyffel: if you want more current software there's the backports project (that doesn't have everything unfortunately)
<stdin> Assid: good, now "sudo dpkg --configure -a" should get it all installed
<Assid> you know what
<Assid> let me get rid of it
<Assid> and then install it
<Assid> apt-get remove --purge compiz compiz-core desktop-effects compiz-extra compiz-kde compiz-gnome compiz-plugins  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<vzduch> for current KDE packages there's a source provided by the KDE project
<stdin> or kubuntu.org give packages
<vzduch> or that, but that is really a KDE.org source
<vzduch> afaik
<Assid> okay that worked
<robotgeek> ##networking
<Assid> okay i think i have it
<Assid> how do i put it in the start up
<Assid> i enabled wobbly windows.. but doesnt seem to wrok
<stdin> put a script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<stdin> Assid: you have to enable the effects in the settings (ccsm is the command)
<Assid> cssm --replace right ?
<stdin> Assid: no, ccsm is the compis settings manager, "compiz --replace" is compiz window manager
<stdin> Assid: you'll probably need "compiz-kde" tho
<easytiger_home>           
<stdin> easytiger_home: ??
<easytiger_home> stdin:  is  totally  
<stdin> what are you doing?
<easytiger_home> w d you mean?
<stdin> "<easytiger_home> w d you mean?"
<stdin> messed up characters
<easytiger_home> whats tat about?
<droach> why dosent php work in feisty fawn!!1
<easytiger_home> php is st
<stdin> easytiger_home: you've been warned
<droach> php-cli works fine but the php in apache dosent work
<easytiger_home> mod-php installed?
<stdin> droach: looked at the guide?
<Dragnslcr> droach- did you install the Apache module?
<droach> yes like me be sure before i start ranting
<Dragnslcr> libapache2mod-php or something
<easytiger_home> and subdefine "doesn't work"
<droach> hold on
<easytiger_home> does it crash. doest nothing work. does it murder a puppy
<Dragnslcr> libapache2-mod-php5
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<droach> when i try to open a .php page it starts downloading it like i dont have the module installed
<droach> and the module is installed
<stdin> droach: did you restart apache after you installed it?
<stdin> droach: and did you tell apache to load the modules?
<droach> didnt have this problem in the last version of ubuntu
<droach> i did restart it but i thought it loaded the modules automatically
<droach> i do remember having to modify a file to get it to work...where is the module configuration file
<stdin> droach: in apache2 you have to make a link in mods-enabled
<RobNyc> damn xchat and kde still have the bug that channels dont change color at all
<stdin> then use konversation
<RobNyc> stdin: but xchat rocks
<RobNyc> and this only happens in kubuntu
<stdin> no konversation rocKs :)
<RobNyc> negative
<theverant> Ok... Kubuntu - Compiz or Beryl?  What should I be using?
<theverant> or are they the same...
<stdin> the capital K = KDE
<RobNyc> theverant: compiz-fusion
<theverant> Huh... ok... I'll look it up
<LycanNyc> stdin, have u seen just the difference in the scripts for konversation & xchat
<LycanNyc> xchat is older and more mature so theres more for it ;)
<droach> how do i make the link in the command line (folder is read only)
<droach> cant do it in x
<stdin> LycanNyc: yeah, but I have scripted for Konversation, so you won't convince me there :p
<RobNyc> stdin: let me see
<theverant> It's not listed in adept?
<theverant> RobNyc: Is there an automated installer?
<stdin> RobNyc: it's in the svn version of conversation
<Dragnslcr> Konversation can't do event-based scripting though
<stdin> RobNyc: tinyurl script
<RobNyc> theverant: dont think it has hit ubuntu yet
<stdin> Dragnslcr: you can get it to do that, when I get "stdin has left the server" my client auto does "/nick stdin"
<RobNyc> stdin: tinyurl ?
<Dragnslcr> stdin- really? I thought I read in the docs that Konversation doesn't support event handling
<stdin> RobNyc: takes a long URL and turns it in to a tiny URL
<theverant> Robnyc: Gah!
<RobNyc> stdin: thats it ?
<yaccin> http://bennid.de/usb.jpg what does this mean? :(
<yaccin> i get this ALWAYS when i do something with a usb storage device
<yaccin> :(
<RobNyc> ah finally i made it show colors now :)
<Dragnslcr> theverant- there's a repository that's maintained for Fusion. It works well for me, but I know a lot of people have had problems with it
<stdin> Dragnslcr: under highlight, in autotext
<RobNyc> stdin: what about for sysinfo
<stdin> RobNyc: you can replace/modify the sysinfo script to do the same as the spam you sent me :p
<RobNyc> stdin: hehe how :)
<stdin> RobNyc: you just replace it with the one you want, either system wide or for the user
<stdin> RobNyc: and my tinyurl script...
<stdin> RobNyc: turns this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107188
<RobNyc> stdin: im a noob i dont know how to change that one i dont even know where that konversation built-in sysinfo is at
<stdin>  RobNyc to this http://tinyurl.com/34lwoz
<RobNyc> ah yea
<stdin> RobNyc: with just /tinyurl message blah blah https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107188
<maverick> hey, does anybody know why can't i playback the recorded istanbul session??
<stdin> RobNyc: /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<maverick> i can playback ogg files..but the recored session from istanbul, i can't play it...dunno why
<maverick> i also tried RecordMydesktop
<RobNyc> stdin: lets see
<Pazy> Does Kubuntu or Kubuntu's installer have a problem with IDE and Sata HDD's on same comp?
<theverant> Dragnslcr: I added Trevios eyecandy repo.  We'll see if fusion works for me or not.  :)
<Dragnslcr> theverant- heh, good luck
<RobNyc> stdin: didnt work
<theverant> looks good so far...
<stdin> RobNyc: define "didnt work"
<RobNyc> stdin: i cp the script to usr/share wher eu told me.. restart konversation, settings configure to make sure and didnt work
<theverant> needs some tweaking... but wobbly windows and the cube (octogon?) works fine...
<RobNyc> [DCOP]  Error: Could not find script "sysinfoNEW".
<RobNyc> its just too complicated for anything to work on konversation
<RobNyc> even simple /exec -o unam e-a
<stdin> RobNyc: did you name the script sysinfoNEW?
<RobNyc> yes
<RobNyc> i know /exec -o = cmd
<maverick> !fortune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortune - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theverant> Dragnslcr: is there a GUI for controlling the settings, like in Beryl?
<Dragnslcr> theverant- yeah, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<theverant> huh... it's installed... why can't I find it in the menus...
<Pazy> Does Kubuntu or Kubuntu's installer have a problem with IDE and Sata HDD's on same comp?
<theverant> NM... there it is
<theverant> cool... thanks!
<stdin> Pazy: look on the bug tracker https://bugs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<adenicio> stdin: i need help i want something that sick that i can use all the time on feisty.i dont know wa to download
<stdin> adenicio: to do what?
<BluesKaj> why is soundkonverter suddenly converting audio files to netscape for windows player plugin ...what gives ?
<Pazy> stdin: Konqourer wont open that page.
<stdin> BluesKaj: is it really a netscape thingy, or is that what konqu thinks it is?
<BluesKaj> I just want a plain wav file
<stdin> Pazy: ahh, it changed a while go, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<adenicio> stdin: i dont know programmes like bluetooth remot control.how to get the cube(but i dont tinl my mother boartd will handle it)
<stdin> adenicio: have an intel chip?
<BluesKaj> stdin:  I've treid several differnt files flac,mp3 etc and try to conver these to wav ...it's always the same thing, that netscape plugin , and doesn't even work :)
<adenicio> stdin: wa do u have to install to get the 3d desktop
<stdin> adenicio: beryl or compiz-fusion
<adenicio> my card is a via
<stdin> BluesKaj: does "file outputfile.wav" show what type it is?
<adenicio> stdin: wich is best.and when it install does it show the cube?(where do u activat it?
<stdin> adenicio: it may (or may not) work, you could try with XGL
<BluesKaj> stdin:  not until conversion is finished
<stdin> adenicio: beryl is in the feisty repos, but is no maintained anymore, it's noe part of compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> I think i found the prob
<adenicio> stdin: theres no such compiz-fusion in adept
<stdin> adenicio: yes, I know. you have to add the repos
<easytiger_home> where are the repos?
<stdin> adenicio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion and install "compiz-kde" too
<adenicio> stdin: how?
<Pazy> I cant make much sense of the stuff posted at bugs.launchpad page. As far as I can tell i need to update the live cd to install with a Sata + IDE. How can I update the installer?
<poseidon> I've run out of free space on my home dir, what do I do?
<stdin> delete some stuff?
<BluesKaj> nope ,still doing it ..
<poseidon> But how do I find the big files?
<stdin> poseidon: in konsole: du |sort -rnk 1,1 | head
<wolferine> ah, find the file hog
<wolferine> fun game :)
<ubuntu__> what is a prog for linux that can export an .ai file?
<ubuntu__> what is a program for linux that can export an .ai file?
<stdin> what is an .ai file?
<ubuntu__> i forgot what kind of data it contains
<ubuntu__> \i think it a vector based file that you draw
<stdin> try inkscape maybe
<Biovore> .ai is adobe illistrator..
<brad_> Hey
<jbaerbock> Anyone need any help this evening?
<brad_> so I was following the instructions on ubuntuforums to install 64 bit flash
<brad_> and I went to install the repository at janvitus
<jbaerbock> I gave up on 64 bit OS for now lol
<brad_> well I dont mean install, but setup
<brad_> and it didnt work
<brad_> and now adept wont open
<brad_> and it says to put in apt-setup or apt-get update in the command line and neither will work
<ubuntu__> i know ai is adobe illustrator, but that doesnt mean other companies dont make exprters for that file aswell
<theverant> just installed compiz-fusion - was working fine, now I have no window decorations - any ideas?
<brad_> I imagine I have to find a file and erase that from the list of repositories?
<ubuntu__> exporters
<Dragnslcr> theverant- nVidia card?
<stdin> theverant: install "compiz-kde"
<jbaerbock> Yeah I have an ATI card beryl doesnt like to even try to work with lol
<ZaZaTux> salut
<theverant> stdein - yeah, I did
<theverant> Dragnslcr: yeah
<brad_> so if I need to remove a repository from adept without being able to open adept where is the file at?
<stdin> brad_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<brad_> thank you
<jbaerbock> brad sadly I dont really know but a work around for now could be to apt-get install synaptic
<jbaerbock> synaptic should work even if adept does not and it is generaly easier to use
<jbaerbock> most welcome
<brad_> well I like adept and have no problems, I just added a repoistory which upset it
<stdin> jbaerbock: no, that wouldn't work, if adept was complaining about a source
<ubuntu__> thanks for the inkscape, i hope its what i was loooking for
<jbaerbock> Anyone as boring as me and like the default Kubuntu Theme so much they left it alone? lol
<jbaerbock> oh ok, thanks stdin
<ubuntu__> i do!
<brad_> I'm not a huge customiser
<brad_> I'm going to reset xserver
<jsubl2>  I changed the color scheme and wall paper
<jbaerbock> I made the bar transparent, and wallpaper thats about it
<ubuntu__> i think that video games and apps could run better if there wasnt so much driving the work behind them?
<jsubl2> i do like the default style tho
<jbaerbock> Anyone change their splash/login screen? And if so where would I find those online?
<poseidon> yay, now I have 3 extra g
<jbaerbock> me too
* poseidon is a major customizer
<jsubl2> so post a screenie poseidon
<ubuntu__> i want to name myself orpheis in the kubuntu channel
<stdin> ubuntu__: /nick orpheis
<stdin> poseidon, jsubl2: my (current) desktop http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/483/image5si1.png
<brad_> yeah adept is not loading now
<jsubl2> poseidon: what is the app on the upper left karamba
<brad_> I guess thats what I get for trying to just remove something from the repository list
<jbaerbock> Very nice Poseidon
<stdin> jsubl2: superkaramba Aero all in one
<jsubl2> nice poseidon
<jsubl2> must really like blue alot
<jbaerbock> Anyone use a file manager other than Konq?
<poseidon> jsub12, jbaerbock: Thankyou very much, I'm very proud of it.
<poseidon> :b
<stdin> jsubl2: stdin != poseidon
* stdin likes blue tho
<jsubl2> ok stdin
<jbaerbock> Blue is the official Kubuntu color afterall :D
<poseidon> I have a lovely background (I think) that I never look at, and the pager/kmenu is seperate from the window-list-bar, which autohides
<Pazy> I can (re)install Kubuntu. The Live CD Installer keeps freezing at the Detect HDD/File systems but
<Pazy> *cant
<jbaerbock> Pazy what does your partition table look like?
<dawiz> man i cant get anything to install on this box
<Pazy> that the fdisk -l    thing?
<jsubl2> I got my new mobile phone and I am able to obex push and use wammu for the contacts.  so i guess it is a keeper
* BluesKaj wonders why konqueror associates .wav files with a netscape plugin player that won't play ??? ...very strange default behaviour :(
<jbaerbock> I use Gparted personally, very easy to use GUI for partition management
<poseidon> cool, problem fixed, I hope...
<jbaerbock> may be something is messed up with your partitions and that is why the Kubuntu LiveCD has issues
<BluesKaj> shouldn't have to put up with konq silliness
<dawiz> does anyone know how to use the rescue mode on the altern. disk?
<poseidon> I didn't notice until vi started complaining about swapfiles every 3 seconds... :/ deleting all of those boring src trees fixed it... 'kay, bye
<Pazy> Ok Qparted froze when I clicked the Sata (which has WinXP) but was fine on IDE (with currect Kubuntu install)
<jbaerbock> BluesKaj its ok Konq doesnt let me stay logged into the Kubuntu Forum lol so I started using FireFox
<jbaerbock> wow, what OS are you using right now?
<jbaerbock> oh wait you said QTPArted? that could be why
<jbaerbock> In my unfortunate experiences QTParted was nothing but trouble
<Pazy> So whats command line option?
<jbaerbock> GParted is a Gnome program but is surprisingly better and easier to use
<dawiz> the installation failed at configuring the package manager
<Pazy> crap qtparted is frozen and wont close :(
<jbaerbock> Try to install GParted while using the LiveCD, that worked for me and it worked when QTParted would not
<jbaerbock> ok Pazy
<jbaerbock> go into Terminal and type xkill
<Pazy> will apt-get QTParted work?
<shiv_j> what is the difference between i396 and x86_64? What version to download for regular Pentium PCs?
<jbaerbock> once you do a crossbones will be your mouse cursor, click on the frozen windows and it will kill it
<jbaerbock> not QTParted but GParted
<Pazy> Opps i clicked taskbar not window. Too fast for my own good
<jbaerbock> but yes apt-get install GParted should work
<jbaerbock> hehe it happens
<Pazy> couldent find package, is it multiverse or something?
<Dragnslcr> shiv_j- i386
<jbaerbock> no should be in there
<Dragnslcr> shiv_j- x86_64 is for 64-bit processors
<jbaerbock> do you have a ubuntu CD or just Kubuntu?
<Pazy> Ah you wrote GParted not gparted :D
<jbaerbock> because if you have Ubuntu (I know this would be a pain) but Ubuntu with Gnome has GParted by default
<Pazy> I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<shiv_j> Dragnslcr, thanks
<jbaerbock> gparted worked then? Yeah I forget terminal is capilization picky lol
<Pazy> Ive install GParted, now I just need my taskbar back to load it
<jbaerbock> try typing gparted in terminal
<jbaerbock> should run it
<jbaerbock> yeah xkill is nice but it does kill anything you click on
<Pazy> When I loaded Gparted a pop up window said new medium detected
<jbaerbock> ok click on do nothing then ok
<Pazy> Done that already :D Just wondered if it meant anything
<jbaerbock> oh no just letting you know something was mounted
<Pazy> GParted dosent seem to be working still Scanning All Devices with the bar at like 0.1%
<jbaerbock> give it a bit
<jbaerbock> depending on hardware and how partitions are it may take awhile
<Pazy> I just seem to be having major problems with 2 Hard drives
<jbaerbock> so you are trying to install Kubuntu on one hardrive and have another OS on the other one?
<Pazy> The install dialuge is still sitting there at partition screen with no options
<Pazy> Kubuntu is already on my IDE (Primary Master) and WinXP is on Sata (Second Master)
<Pazy> With DVD at Primary Slave
<Pazy> Im REinstalling
<jbaerbock> Ok so why are you reinstalling?
<Pazy> Cant seem to boot properly, and I think I screwed up Grub while I was trying to fix my other boot problems :(
<jbaerbock> Having a problem with the installation of it you already have?
<Pazy> yes
<jbaerbock> oh ok
<Pazy> Gparted is still Scanning all Devices with a tiny blue bar
<jbaerbock> yeah i was going to mess with Grub but was told i shouldnt unless i was an advanced linux user, easy to mess up I heard
<jbaerbock> hmmm thats no good
<jbaerbock> are both HDs internal?
<dawiz> the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value1). check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 the details
<Pazy> Ive been messing with it for 2 weeks and it worked (but didnt fix problems) until I tried the Super Grub disk which F'd it
<Pazy> Yes internal
<dawiz> what am i suppose to do there?
<jbaerbock> if you have Kubuntu on a hardrive by itself try just wiping the entire HD, would be best way to do it
<Pazy> I cant wipe it, cant boot into either OS. Thats why in reinstalling.
<dawiz> anybody?
<jbaerbock> though gparted is the only program having to do with partitions or formating in linux that i know
<jbaerbock> so if that doesnt work i dunno
<evri2> guys i have a weird problem with compiz-fusion.Forexampla there are two windows,one of them is behind other and i can see some of the window.When i left click on the behind window it doesn't get focused.I have to click window's title in order to focus it and it really sucks.
<Pazy> fdisk -l also tells about partitions but i cant get it to work just now. Maybe cause its a live cd
<Pazy> Ill ask on Ubuntu channel as well
<dawiz> i guess ill try the live cd next
<dawiz> if that doesnt work ill have to use windows i guess
<Daisuke_Ido> evri2: try #ubuntu-effects
<Daisuke_Ido> dawiz: hmm?
<dawiz> ive tried every distro i can
<dawiz> nothing installs on this comp
<ekrengel> does anyone know how to minimize Evolution Mail to the panel?
<evri2> Daisuke_Ido: i am using kubuntu is it alright?
<Daisuke_Ido> evri2: should be
<Daisuke_Ido> however, the compositing window managers play nicer with gnome at this point
<dawiz> its for my gf shes a total noob and if i put slack or something on which will proly install shell be lost and i dont want the headache if configuring slack for her
<Daisuke_Ido> definitely give the livecd a shot, it's got a great graphical installer
<dawiz> i can install anything
<evri2> Daisuke_Ido: and btw something again.When i move cursor to other windows,it selects windows without clicking but doesn't get focused-i mean even if windows is selected(you can do jobs) but it is still behind the other window.
<purpleposeidon> dawiz: have you considered updating your girlfriend? ssh in (she probably won't mind if she's your gf) and run `sudo apt-get update`
<dawiz> but, nothing ive tried will install on this hardware
<Daisuke_Ido> dawiz: anything really odd or non-standard in there?
<dawiz> huh?
<Daisuke_Ido> as far as hardware
<dawiz> its a freah install on the box sitting next to this one
<dawiz> nothing to ssh into yet
<dawiz> its an old thinkpad
<dawiz> dsl-n installed
<dawiz> and dsl
<Daisuke_Ido> the best i can recommend is googling ubuntu and the model of the thinkpad
<dawiz> but wifi in dsl-n wouldnt pull ip for nothin
<Daisuke_Ido> i've seen issues with some of the older thinkpad models, i know, but i can't remember exactly what it was right now
<dawiz> ive been at this one almost 3 days now
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> yeah
<dawiz> itll almost finish installing the base system then i get debootstrap errors
<dawiz> the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value1). check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 the details
<jbaerbock> Trying to setup Beryl what does it mean when it says no composite extension found?
<dawiz> i checked md5sum downloaded nother copy, and burned a 4x
<dawiz> similar errors again
<dawiz> first time it install up to 85%
<dawiz> then configuring package manager failed
<dawiz> im dling the live cd now
<dawiz> maybe it will install
<Daisuke_Ido> dawiz: very possible
<dawiz> if that doesnt work what other option is there but winblows?
<Daisuke_Ido> did you try ctrl-alt-f4 to see what the error was?
<Daisuke_Ido> dawiz: there's always BeOS ;)
<dawiz> ill look into a thinkpad specific ubuntu
<shooter26> hallo jemand aus deutschland da???
<Daisuke_Ido> !de | shooter26
<ubotu> shooter26: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shooter26> ich brauche hilfe
<dawiz> Be)s is closed source?
<dawiz> BeOS*
<dyingfromrobbery> to make everthing ave and great running, why cant you serve everyone's desktop and computer environment from the server?
<dyingfromrobbery> everywhere on earth?
<dyingfromrobbery> i dont want a cut, i can make video games
<dyingfromrobbery> you can hold me to this
<dyingfromrobbery> can kubuntu do this form me, and microsoft?
<mecher> why cant some kubuntu people make it so you serve the operating system off of the servers?
<mecher> he said you can hold him too it
<morphinex> hey folks, I just can't get the network manager to do anything with my wireless card
<morphinex> It worked once and then stopped
<kenan> hi, I have a question too. I am a new user of ubuntu. I made a mistake and then gnome desktop started to not run automatically when I start the system.
<kenan> and I don't know how to fix
<kenan> can anyone help?
<hitmanWilly> kenan, what did you do?
<kenan> I add KDE desktop env.
<kenan> and changed to it
<koyo001> could someone help with to connect to removable drive
<hitmanWilly> kenan, and it starts kde by default now, instead of gnome?
<kenan> no nothing starts
<kenan> I am logging in with root and typing gdm
<hitmanWilly> kenan, so it just dumps you to a command line, then?
<kenan> then starts gnome
<RodSteel> Anyone know how to enable knetwork manager to browse the available wireless connections?
<kenan> yes
<hitmanWilly> kenan, ok, you are root right now?
<kenan> no
<kenan> user
<bob_sinclair> RodSteel: if wireless is set correctly, they will be listed when you right click
<kenan> I can switch
<kenan> to root
<hitmanWilly> kenan, ok, run this in a cmd line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<kenan> ok
<RodSteel> bob - yes, it used to display them then but it does not now
<hitmanWilly> kenan, once that runs, try a reboot and see if it fixes the problem
<RodSteel> bob - you wouldn't know how to configure it correctly, would you?
<jalelousssssssss> ya til kelkun qui parle le fraais
<jalelousssssssss> alooo
<kenan> I did what you say and I have to reboot now
<hitmanWilly> kenan, ok, give it a try
<kenan> thank you if it is works :)
<hitmanWilly> np :)
<RodSteel> can I reinstall knetwork manager or somehow set it back to default?
<jalelouSS> i search a channel in french
<jalelouSS> plz help me
<bob_sinclair> RodSteel: does wireless currently work?
<bob_sinclair> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hitmanWilly> !fr | jalelouSS,
<ubotu> jalelouSS,: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<RodSteel> yes, I'm using it currently
<jalelouSS> thinks
<bob_sinclair> RodSteel: not sure what the problem is then. i would consider filing a bug report
<bob_sinclair> knetworkmanager should work dynamicly
<RodSteel> I need to get WPA up and working (I can config the router and all, I just can't get the stupid network manager working correctly)
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, do you have wpasupplicant installed?
<RodSteel> bob - yeah, it used to.  Now, when i click on it it says 'wired network' in gray
<RodSteel> even though I'm using wireless
<RodSteel> I even have the wired network disabled
<RodSteel> hitmanwilly - my understanding was that it's installed by default with knetwork manager
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, you may want to check that
<kenan> hitmanwilly, it is ok now
<kenan> thank you again
<hitmanWilly> kenan, ok, good
<RodSteel> either way though, the wpa issue is, I think, a separate issue from my wireless connection browsing issue
<kenan> yes
<hitmanWilly> kenan, what that did was reset all the defaults for gdm
<kenan> I see
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, and if you want to try that for your box, sudo dpkg-reconfigure knetworkmanager
<RodSteel> willy - I checked in the adept manager and can see that wpasupplicant is installed
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, ok, id try a knetworkmanager reconfig then
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, that should reset all the defaults
<bob_sinclair> good luck RodSteel. i've found networkmanager to be a live/hate relationship. its handy sometimes but otherwise just inihibits imo.
<bob_sinclair> i've had your same situation before, i've always wanted to remove networkmanager from ubuntu, and when you do so networking seems to fail on boot
<bob_sinclair> there is no reason for networking to be dependant on an additional binary, but linux loves to make things complicated
<hitmanWilly> bob_sinclair, not linux, just ubuntu :P
<bob_sinclair> lol
<bob_sinclair> yeah i would argue that im a bsd man
<flaccid> see!
<flaccid> its actually me hitman lol
<hitmanWilly> ah hah!!!
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, well, i use gentoo most of the time, so im not really one to talk :P
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, there's the linux way, the bsd way, and then there's the gentoo way...heh
<runlevelten> "I compiled everything without xyz support because I thought I was being clever. How do I run xyz? Oh yeah shucks of course. recompile my DE"
<runlevelten> ^the Gentoo way ;)
<flaccid> hitmanWilly: ack
<flaccid> hitmanWilly: then there is combos like gentoobsd or whatever its called
<flaccid> ubuntu could get a bit bloaty if it keeps going the way it is
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, nah, i like the linux kernel myself...
<flaccid> well linux is just a kernel
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, could get?
<flaccid> the freebsd kernel kicks it :)
<flaccid> ah yeah it already is lol
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, i like gentoo simply because its easy to trim down and set up how you want it to
<flaccid> i agree
<flaccid> its i guess a bit similar to freebsd minimal install which is what i love
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, plus i used to compile most everything anyway back in my slack days...
<lolachan> I just downloaded and burned kubuntu as a CD image. I popped it into my laptop and started it up. When selecting Start or Install I get "I/O Error reading boot CD." Same when "Check CD for defects" is selected.
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, so its probably a bad cd then :)
<K-Ryan> !gphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hitmanWilly: sweet. yeah im a freebsd ports guy :)
<hitmanWilly> :)
<lolachan> So just burn the iso to another cd, hitmanWilly?
<flaccid> its likely either the cd or the cd drive
<lolachan> The laptop is brand new.
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, did you md5sum the iso before you burned it?
<mecher> MANDITORY ANNONOMOUS COMMENT: would secrurity for kubutu computyers work better if you served everything off of the servers?
<lolachan> hitmanWilly, no? This is my first time doing this, lol.
<lolachan> What does md5sum mean?
<flaccid> mecher: ?
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, its a way to test the integrity of downloaded files
<hitmanWilly> !md5sum | lolachan
<ubotu> lolachan: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<lolachan> Thanks.
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, if that checks out, try a second burn
<lolachan> Thank you very much. :)
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, if that doesn't work, you may want to make sure that your laptop's cd drive is even compatible with kubuntu
<lolachan> How do I test the file on Windows?
<lolachan> And how do I do that?
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, not sure, haven't used win for a long time
<flaccid> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<flaccid> an i/o error does usually mean a physical read error in hardware
<lolachan> flaccid, how do I check if my CD drive or whatever is compatible?
<flaccid> no idea. they all should be
<lolachan> That's what I thought.
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, google your laptop brand/model along with kubuntu
<dawiz> well in the live cd i click on install on the deskyop but nothing comes up
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, or ubuntu,
<dawiz> any other way around this?
<hitmanWilly> dawiz, you could try the alternate cd, see if that works any better
<flaccid> you can always try the alternate cd. no harm in giving that a go
<hitmanWilly> heh
<delphiN> hi. i have the problem that my wlan-symbol disapeard. any hint to bring it back? (my wlan is still working)
<lolachan> When Googling, I came up with a post on ubuntuforums.org, in regards to someone who has the same laptop I do and is currently running the version I just popped into the laptop.
<lolachan> So it can't be hardware issues, can it?
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, probably not, unless the drive or something else is broken
<flaccid> i/o usually suggests hardware input/output error
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, the cd is the most likely point of failure
<flaccid> stop asking about it and do something!
<hitmanWilly> lolachan, either a corrupted download or a bad burn
<lolachan> Thank you. I will reburn and see what happens.
<mech_er> MANDITORY ANNONOMOUS COMMENT: would secrurity for kubutu computyers work better if you served everything off of the servers?
<klobster> mandatory rhetorical statement: is "anonymous" more so when you spell it wrong?
<dawiz> man the live cd lags bigtime on my sytem
<jalel> help me to install vlc
<jalel> i'm new in the world of kubuntu
<lolachan> Why do you want to install VLC? (Just out of curiosity.)
<dawiz> sudo lalel apt-get install vlc
<dawiz> sudo apt-get install vlc*
<dawiz> cause vlc is great
<Pazy> Ive just reinstalled by unhooking the Sata HDD, now Im back with my original problem of getting Grub to boot WinXP
<flaccid> can an operator please ban mech_er
<mech_er> whhy?! im trying to be a part of the community
<flaccid> howso?
<mech_er> what do you mean?
<weswh-> trying to install Pidgin (got a fiesty deb package). when i run it it says it needs tcl8.4 and tk8.4 (>= 8.4.5) - i tried apt-get install tcl, and libtcl - no luck..anyone know what I need?
<flaccid> how are you trying to be a part of the community?
<mech_er> what do you meen?@!
<flaccid> dw.
<flaccid> weswh-: i don't think those package versions are in the repos
<flaccid> weswh-: try #pidgin or #gaim
<flaccid> and/or google
<mech_er> is there any good conversation going on i canwatch?
<lolachan> Only your moms, mech_er.
<mech_er> does anyone think it would be a good idea to serve the operating systems off of the servers?
<klobster> mech_er: #kubuntu-offtopic
<flaccid> try asking a question that makes sense. if you are trolling go somewhere else..
<erov> his message makes since
<erov> sense
<flaccid> dumby terminals?
<jalel> !wiki vlc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki vlc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erov> but.. it is lost in translation
<jalel> !wiki install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> what is he actually asking
<jalel> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<flaccid> thin client? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto
<spacebat> hi, I'm trying to upgrade kubuntu edgy to feisty
<dawiz> man
<dawiz> im really runnin out of options here
<spacebat> and I run into 'An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade'
<dawiz> lookin like im gonna have to go with winblows
<Pazy> Anyone here good with grub?
<jalel> help me
<jalel> jalel@jalel:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
<jalel> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<jalel> Construction de l'arbre des dpendances
<jalel> Reading state information... Fait
<jalel> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet vlc
<jalel> i have an error
<flaccid> !pastebin > jalel
<jalel> fla
<Whitey> hi guys, I'm having problems with my Kubuntu 7.04 (feisty). I reset it 30 minutes ago, and when I try logging in now, it simply goes blank, and returns to the login screen a few moments later
<Whitey> I'm able to log in from a shell/ssh
<Whitey> I have a feeling that it's something to do with KDE's cache of my last session, however I'm not sure what to delete :P
<flaccid> spacebat: would be a really difficult thing to go from. i've been in that situation and i can't even remember what i did to complete the upgrade. i probably removed packages and then install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal
<jalel> plz give me solution
<theverant> is there any way to tell Compiz-fusion to run emerald decorations?
<spacebat> flaccid: ah, I removed phpmyadmin which was causing the conflict, now I get "Can't install 'kubuntu-desktop'"
<spacebat> this is making debian look well honed :)
<Pazy> Whats the dpkg command to fix grub? Ive gone blank lol
<spacebat> and now apt-get dist-upgrade seems to be working.. weird
<Whitey> any suggestions as to my problem guys? :)
<flaccid> spacebat: its nothing new to the debian system. all packaging systems have caveats.
<flaccid> spacebat: thats pretty much how it goes
<flaccid> spacebat: don't do apt-get upgrade, do dist-upgrade only
<dawiz> jalel i only read anglish
<theverant> 69takes2
<dawiz> english*
<jalel> i can't speak verry well english
<jalel> but u can help me
<jalel> ?
<Whitey> jalel: try #kubuntu-fr :)
<Whitey> not sure if it's official, but it exists
<dawiz> not if you cant translate the output to english
<Pazy> Can someone help me, I need to know the command to redo grub. Its something like dpkg update-grub, its got dpkg and grub I know that
<Whitey> anybody able to answer my question further up? :)
<BluesKaj> !grub
<dawiz> whitey could be a problen with xserver
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Whitey> dawiz: the login screen loads though, and that's xserver isn't it? =/
<dawiz> yeah it is
<dawiz> i had the login in kubuntu confused with slack login
<dawiz> it does use X
<Whitey> I'm attempting to google, but konqueror continually crashes when I try -_-
<dawiz> where do you get konqueror from?
<Pazy> I think i know what my problem is and I think ive found the solution but I dont know how to implement it
<Whitey> I'm on a livecd currently :P
<Whitey> kubuntu feisty, 7.04 - same one I installed the OS with
<dawiz> try to run in rescue mode
<dawiz> ?
<Whitey> didn't think of that actually =/
<Whitey> rather stupid of me :P
<Whitey> but isn't rescue mode just a shell?
<Pazy> I think this link will solved my Grub/WinXP problem does someone know how to implement it ? http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<dawiz> it is
<dawiz> i havent used it much
<Whitey> I can already log into a shell :P
<dawiz> might allow you to reinstall kde
<Whitey> I don't think KDE needs reinstalling =/
<dawiz> maybe not
<Whitey> I've had a problem like this in the past - not this exact one - and it was simply the session not closing properly
<dawiz> but reinstalling will prolly fix the issue
<Whitey> seems like a lot of unneeded work, with a good chance of creating more problems :P
<dawiz> you dig and research to figure it out
<Whitey> I'd love to, but konqueror keeps krashing :P
<dawiz> dig and researching or reinstall
<dawiz> those would be my choices
<dawiz> shouldnt lose any data
<nedw> is there an alternative to the restricted drivers manager for kubuntu?
<dawiz> maybe upgrading kde would work
<dawiz> whitey
<Whitey> hmmm
<Whitey> how would I go about doing that?
<BluesKaj> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> that won't do anything
<dawiz> what version you runnin whitey?
<BluesKaj> nedw:  there is no restricted driver manager in Kubuntu that i'm aware of.
<Pazy> Please can someone knowledgeable with Grub help me
<dawiz> im not very good with grub
<dawiz> minimal experience
<level1> Hi guys, there something seriously wrong with my computer.  I've reinstalled, and I still get random hangs and other issues.  Just a few moments ago, I had to hard reboot my computer after it hung, now grub won't start the Operating System
<level1> It says "Error 15: File Not Found"
<nedw> just setting up my ati card with 3d but i guess i'll just do it manually
<Whitey> no idea dawiz :P
<Whitey> Kubuntu feisty 7.04, but no idea of the KDE version
<Pazy> Theres hundreds of people in this, surely someone is good with GRUB
<BluesKaj> nedw: are you running feisty?
<dawiz> pazy /join #grub
<Pazy> Tried that, like ten people in the room and no one answered in about an hour
<nedw> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> nedw then you might be interested in this tutorial :http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<nedw> BluesKaj: thank you
<BluesKaj> what's the prob with grub, Pazy ?
<Pazy> It wont boot WInXP, been trying to fix it for 2 weeks
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, you need the rootnoverify and chainloader +1 options in menu.lst IIRC
<Pazy> I think ive found the solution, i need to do what this link says but I dont know how http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<TheCreationist> Can someone tell me where Kopete stores the logs for Yahoo conversations?
<dawiz> hmmm
<dawiz> whitey i think kde 4 might be out
<Pazy> Isnt it just the KDE 4 alpha test?
<dawiz> not sure
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, its in beta now
<dawiz> i think i saw somethin about the release recently
<dawiz> yeah
<dawiz> beta
<Pazy> Ive only tried the live cd from Linux format
<Whitey> well either way, I've found a possible solution... I'm going to give it a try :P
<Whitey> brb guys ^_^
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, ok, do you know anything about setting up grub?
<BluesKaj> Pazy:  alt+F2 , kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dawiz> btw:http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-your-kubuntu-destop-to-kde-355.html
<dawiz> whitey
<Pazy> Little, but ive got some basic knowledge over the past 2 weeks
<dawiz> man i cant get anything to load on this thinkpad
<Pazy> BluesKaj: You want me to pastebin it?
<dawiz> dsl-n installed
<dawiz> thats it
<dawiz> and wifi wouldnt pull an ip or even connect to ap for nothin
<Jmanfoo> *sigh* i'm just not impressed with lenovo
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, yeah, go ahead and pastebin it
<Jmanfoo> they're decent i guess, but kinda spartan looking imho :-p
<BluesKaj> Pazy: take out the commented #s from the example section where it has windows listed, right down to and including chainloader +1
<Pazy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32871/
<Jmanfoo> dawiz what kinda wifi chip is it?
<dawiz> rt61
<dawiz> belkin
<Jmanfoo> hmm, never tried a belkin under *nix
<BluesKaj> aha, also comment out hiddenmenu ...put a # in front of it ..it's hiding grub at bootup
<dawiz> ndiswrapper picked up up
<dawiz> everything went fine
<BluesKaj> Pazy:  also comment out hiddenmenu ...put a # in front of it ..it's hiding grub at bootup
<dawiz> except pump
<dawiz> operation failed
<Jmanfoo> pump?
<BluesKaj> sorry for the repeat
<dawiz> yeah
<dawiz> a program that comes with dsl-n
<Pazy> Should i uncomment the default WinXP? Im pretty sure i need a diffrent bit instead of hd0,0, think I need hd1,0
<Jmanfoo> Pazy is it on a separate disk, or a separate partition?
<dawiz> sdl-n is so small it doesnt have a man page for much including pimp
<dawiz> pump*
<dawiz> lol
<Pazy> Linux is on an IDE, WInXP is on a Sata
<Jmanfoo> gotcha
<TheCreationist> Can someone tell me where Kopete stores the logs for Yahoo conversations?
<Pazy> Think I need this
<Pazy> title Windows XP
<Pazy>  root (hd1,0)
<Pazy>  savedefault
<Pazy>  makeactive
<Pazy>  chainloader +1
<Pazy> Should have pastebin that, woops done it now.
<dawiz> creationist: you have to enable it first
<robotgeek> TheCreationist: do you have logging enabled?
<dawiz> who you tryin to spy on?
<dawiz> lol
<TheCreationist> robotgeek: Yes, but there is no "History" option when right-clicking on a contact.
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, yeah, that looks right, put that down at the bottom, DO NOT just uncomment it
<TheCreationist> dawiz: Someone I have a right to spy on ;)  My kid.
<robotgeek> TheCreationist: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<TheCreationist> robotgeek: Thank you.
<dawiz> you have to enable it first
<Jmanfoo> TheCreationist, you might also look into logwatch, and have it email those logs to you regularly
<dawiz> and then yeah there
<dawiz> lol
<TheCreationist> Jmanfoo: Is that discreet?
<Pazy> I think i need to do the virtual swap thing but I dont know how to actually do it
<Jmanfoo> if its on a separate machine
<Jmanfoo> it runs completely in the background, so unless your child is a guru l33t haxor i doubt they'd see it
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, its XP right?
<Pazy> XP proffesion no Service Pack
<Pazy> *proffesional
<BluesKaj> hitmanWilly: yeah , i should have said that about putting windows at the bottom ..i had to do that myself :)
<TheCreationist> robotgeek: There is no /logs/ there.  only "styles"
<robotgeek> TheCreationist: probably not enabled then
<TheCreationist> robotgeek: Well, I know it's enabled.
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, don't worry about it, should work just fine
<dawiz> enable then check logs
<TheCreationist> robotgeek: At least I thought it was....
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, also, you may want to disable timeout, so the menu pops up every time you boot
<Pazy> How I do that?
<robotgeek> TheCreationist: do you have it enabled in Settings -> History
<BluesKaj> and comment out hiddenmenu Pazy, dunno if you caught that
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, add a # infront of the timeout 3 line (line 19 in the pastebin)
<Pazy> Done that blues
<TheCreationist> robotgeek: I have it enabled in the "Configure Plugins" dialog... couldn't find a logging option in the general settings.
<BluesKaj> god Pazy
<BluesKaj> err good
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Pazy>  Will it now sit at GRUB till I click?
<BluesKaj> :)
<hitmanWilly> that's an interesting typo
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, once you comment out the timeout cmd, yes
<Pazy> Its not a typo
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Pazy> Ill reset in a min, im installing Nvidia propiatory as well
<Jmanfoo> god i LOVE the new nvidia GLX drivers for kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, ok, :)
<Jmanfoo> they make Vista Aero look like caveman drawings
<Pazy> Considering Vista was made by a caveman it makes sense lol
<Jmanfoo> and i've got an older GeForce
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo, beryl's been doing that for a long time :)
<Jmanfoo> although to be fair, the flip3d thing with aero was cool at first
<Jmanfoo> but guess what, after the first 2 days i never used it
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo, and even e16 looks better than aero
<Jmanfoo> my hands are hard-wired for alt-tab :-p
<Pazy> alt-tab is one of the single most useful computing features ever invented
<Pazy> next to multi tasking
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, actually, i remapped mine to alt-space, easier to reach :)
<hsatera> anyone here uses mono and can see that http://pastebin.ca/648258
<Pazy> That feels soooooo weird to me lol
<BluesKaj> is there a linux equivalent to "album wrap" ?
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, and my win key brings up an Eterm :)
<Jmanfoo> anyone know if there's a voice recognition app for *nix nowadays?
<Pazy> Eterm?
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, different terminal app, lighter than konsole
<Jmanfoo> awww i feel bad, my win key brings up Kmenu
<Pazy> Lighter as in less system intensive?
<Jmanfoo> i are teh lame
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, yep
<Pazy> Ive never gotten to the point where I need a less intesive Konsole
<Pazy> How do you make win key bring up Kmenu?
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, i do use window maker for a DE, tho, so my setup is a little weird :P
<Jmanfoo> hahah if windows would implement a tabbed dos prompt, people would crap their pants
<Pazy> I prefare the dos prompt to windows
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, well, I compile a lot of stuff, so every little bit helps :)
<Pazy> Compile as in use source packages?
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, yes
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, this is from a gentoo box, btw >:)
<Pazy> I still dont know how to compile from source, soon as ive fixed boot its next linux thing on my listg
<Jmanfoo> compile from source is very easy
<Jmanfoo> ./configure
<Jmanfoo> make
<Jmanfoo> make isntall
<Jmanfoo> voila, tasty fresh-baked binaries!
<BluesKaj> if the config files amd make files are included
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo, unless you do it the "proper" debian/ubuntu way and make debs out of it
<Pazy> I downloaded Pidgin and dont ,/configure but it poped up something about not being able to compile C or something
<robotgeek> sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin is probably a good thing
<BluesKaj> build-essential , Pazy
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, ubuntu doesn't ship with a compiler by default, you have to manually install it
<Pazy> Wish I had know that, do that after Nvidia installs
<Jmanfoo> pazy i had a very hard time compiling pidgin on kubuntu, and it ran twice before segfaulting every time
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, that'll take a while, btw
<Pazy> I couldent find a binary/.deb
<Jmanfoo> you're better off finding the deb file
<Jmanfoo> hang on i've got the link
<Pazy> will build-deb build from source?
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, no, but apt-build will
<Jmanfoo> http://www.freshnet.org/wordpress/2007/05/05/pidgin-200-for-ubuntu-feisty/
<Pazy> Ill try that later, should be easier that manually ./config etc.
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, ok, nm, misunderstood the question
<Jmanfoo> pazy thats a link to a deb file you can just install
<Pazy> Too much stuff lol im waiting on Automatix finishing and reading all this and watching Little Britian
<Jmanfoo> hitmanWilly, i didn't realize that was the "proper" way
<Jmanfoo> i'm coming to kubuntu from Fedora Core, mostly CL, and for the most part strictly server enviros
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo, its the way debian/ubuntu want you to do it, so its easier to remove later on, and you don't start running into install issues
<Pazy> ERROR: GLXINFO not found. Please check your X11 and/or MESA/OpenGL setup. How do i fix that? Does that mean i need propiatory Nvidia
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, installing the nvidia drivers should bring opengl with it
<hitmanWilly> iirc
<Pazy> So how do I do that? I know nothing lol
<Jmanfoo> hitmanWilly, I get around that by installing everything to my own /home/me/bin folder
<hitmanWilly> !nvidia | Pazy
<ubotu> Pazy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo, that's one way, you add it to $PATH as well, i assume
<Jmanfoo> yup
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo, honestly, i never mess with building debs either, but i can usually figure out where its putting things :)
<Pazy> That link only shows how to do it in Ubuntu
<kubuntu> agnoneos
<Jmanfoo> hitmanWilly, gotta love adept and installed files!
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, try following the 6.10 version, that's the manual way
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, or you can apt-get restricted-manager, and then follow the tutorial for feisty
<Iradigalesc> Hi! How can I get the latest KVirc development version in Kubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> Iradigalesc, compile from source
<Jmanfoo> lol
<Jmanfoo> afk
<hitmanWilly> Iradigalesc, or if they  make a ubuntu pkg for it, download and install that
<Iradigalesc> hitmanWilly: Is that what I don't know
<Iradigalesc> In the ubuntu repositories is a old version
<hitmanWilly> Iradigalesc, have you tried the kvirc web site?
<dawiz> creationist still in here?
<Iradigalesc> hitmanWilly: They include ftp://ftp.kvirc.net/pub/kvirc/snapshots/debian but is it possible to include this source in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hitmanWilly> Iradigalesc, no, its set up differently
<hitmanWilly> Iradigalesc, you'll most likely have to download and install manually
<Iradigalesc> ok, if there isn't a best way, I'll compile it, Thanks1
<hitmanWilly> brb
<Jmanfoo> ah man, everyone at work is so jealous i can mount NFS shares natively :D
<Pazy> The bootloader didnt work
<Pazy> I think I do need the virtual swap thing
<Pazy> hello?
<robotgeek> Pazy: how much ram do you have?
<Pazy> 1024 (2 512's)
<Pazy> Hows that matter?
<robotgeek> Pazy: if you have large amount of ram, you can disable swap
<robotgeek> 1 GB, maybe maybe-not?
<Pazy> Disable what swap?
<robotgeek> you mentioned some virtual swap, i assumed the swap partition
<Pazy> Apparently If Windows ist First Master then you need to do a virtual hard drive swap to make it think it ist first drive. I found the page on what to do but I dont know how to do it
<Pazy> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html
<Pazy> So no one can help? Dammit im f'd
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, sorry, never ran into that issue, and i haven't used windows in quite a while
<Pazy> Could you look at the link and see if you understand it?
<Pazy> hitmanWilly: Pretty Please? :D
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, ok, add the two map lines at the beginning of your windows section, minus the grub>, and change the drive numbers to hd(0,0)
<Pazy> I dont get it
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, all that's doing is telling grub to treat hd0 as hd1, and hd1 as hd0
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, ok, after the line title = windows or whatever it is add the following two lines:
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, do you have that file open?
<Pazy> my grub directory has gone missing
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't work?
<Pazy> there is no /boot/grub directory. Its missing
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, where are you looking at? konq?
<Pazy> Konsole says there is no Grub installation
<hitmanWilly> Pazy, wtf?
<Pazy> I dont know it says this:
<Pazy> suubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<Pazy> Searching for GRUB installation directory ...
<Pazy> No GRUB directory found. To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first. To install grub, install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command. ### Warning, grub-install is used to change your MBR. ###
<BluesKaj> alt+F2 Pazy type: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flaccid> !pastebin > Pazy
<Pazy> I know what im doing, I couldent get into Kubuntu cause i messed up the Xconf thing, so im on Live CD. Ill fix that then grub
<RodSteel> hey willy, I got knetwork manager working
<zimmo_> is sniffing and TCP/IP monitoring the same thing?
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, cool
<RodSteel> I installed some other network manager and it uninstalled the knetworkmanager
<RodSteel> It didn't work - crashed actually and couldn't get WPA supplicant running so I uninstalled it and installed knetwork manager and it's back working
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, ok then...
<RodSteel> zimmo, i don't think so
<RodSteel> willy, seems to be a fairly common problem - there are more than a few posts about the same problem on the knetwork manager help page
<RodSteel> no helpful responses thus far
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, well, i don't really use it anyway, prefer the old fashioned way myself :)
<RodSteel> a cable?
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, cmd line and cfg files :)
<RodSteel> i see, i figured you for a pro, that's why i thought I'd let you know how i got it up and running in case someone else asks
<RodSteel> i did tamper with some config files, didn't seem to help though
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, usually a dpkg-reconfigure helps in these cases
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, or a purge and reinstall
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel, which you basically did
<jerware> hi
<hitmanWilly> howdy
<evri2> guys,does anyone have 7xxx go series graphic card?
<IAmWill> i just got rid of my 7800 card
<IAmWill> it was giving me trouble
<hitmanWilly> evri2, 7600 go on the lappy, what about it?
<evri2> hitmanWilly: which driver do you use? Nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<hitmanWilly> evri2, either one works
<RodSteel> willy, i was actually going to try that command but just then the new network manager I'd installed up and crashed the computer when I tried to turn wpa on
<hitmanWilly> evri2, i use -new myself
<IAmWill> evri2, nvidia-drivers
<RodSteel> that command just reinstalls that package?
<IAmWill> ohh.. nm
<hitmanWilly> IAmWill, this is kubuntu, not gentoo :P
<evri2> is it better to install from nvidia.com?
<IAmWill> hitmanWilly, =)
<hitmanWilly> evri2, no
<evri2> well then one question
<hitmanWilly> evri2, install from the repos, the installer from the site has some compatibility issues with ubuntu
<evri2> hitmanWilly: when it is idle or sth like near that,GPU slows down.What can i do inorder to prevent that.Because of that it slows compiz-fusion effects etc.
<hitmanWilly> evri2, not sure, maybe try tweaking around in nvidia-settings
<hitmanWilly> evri2, it does that to save power, btw, same thing if you swap to batteries
<evri2> hitmanWilly: when in AC mode it slows it down too.Well not a big issue.But i want to try do that.
<hitmanWilly> evri2, adjust or disable thermal scaling
<hitmanWilly> evri2, i think that's what it is
<evri2> hitman what is your cpu byw?
<evri2> btw*
<hitmanWilly> evri2, intel centrino duo on the lappy, amd 64 on the desk
<hitmanWilly> evri2, why do you ask?
<evri2> well on laptop(i didn't tried it on desk) windows runs more cooler than (k)ubuntu.Because of that i think i am going to switch to windows again(dual boot not going to delete).
<evri2> hitmanWilly: wanted to ask if you have same problem
<hitmanWilly> evri2, not really
<evri2> hitmanWilly: forexample when you open youtube movies(actually when you use flash player),it uses much more cpu then windwos
<hitmanWilly> evri2, i wouldn't know, MS free here :)
<evri2> hitmanWilly: blaaa thx anyway.Then i ask another question.How much time do your fan usually need reactive?(i mean when it stops,how much time it takes to re-spin again)
<hitmanWilly> evri2, when it stops? mine runs continuously while its on
<evri2> lol your laptop fan's run 7/24?
<hitmanWilly> evri2, unless its hibernating
<evri2> k forget about it
<hitmanWilly> evri2, of course i get like 3 hrs of battery life, too :P
<evri2> how many cells do your battery have?
<evri2> how many cells does your battery have?
<hitmanWilly> evri2, not sure, hold on...
<evri2> i think sth like 8
<IAmWill> does anyone here use (or try to) pcsx?  I am having trouble with that crap lockin up real bad
<evri2> it is usually 6 cells but if your fan runs 7/24,it must be over 6 :p
<IAmWill> not sure it its a kubuntu compatibility issue or not.... never had trouble with it on the gentoo desktop
<draik> I know this is probably the wrong channel, but still... If I want to begin learning Red Hat/Fedora Core, where would I begin?
<level1> Hi guys, just want to say, when you lock the screen in the kubuntu liveCD, there shouldn't be a password autentication, considering that nobody knows what the password is
<draik> level1: sudo passwd <username> (usually ubuntu)
<level1> draik: yes, I know that, but on the liveCD, there shouldn't be a password.  I mean, is a new user going to realize that?
<draik> Is a new user going to lock their session?
<mm_202> What is the best way to bind universal hotkeys in KDE?  eg: hotkeys what will work at the login screen, in kde, etc.
<mm_202> Something equiv to window's RegisterHotKey()
<Dragnslcr> mm_202- don't know if they'll work before you've logged in, but you can set hotkeys in System Settings -> Accessibility -> Input Actions
<mm_202> hmm, thank you Dragnslcr, I only looked in Keyboard & Mouse.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's in a rather odd place
<Dragnslcr> You can also set hotkeys for anything in the KMenu
<rith> Hi
<rith> everyboy
<raylu> cli torrent application, anyone?
<raylu> woot, rtorrent it is
<draik> Why can't VMware Server and Player co-exist?
<evri2> do you know how can i stop GPU throllting?(I want my GPU work at full speed)
<robotgeek> j #ubuntu+1
<evjunior09> If i have WINE, can i use iTunes?
<evjunior09> i need iTunes to edit my songs
<evjunior09> Hello?
<sfire> evjunior09: there are other tools
<sfire> evjunior09: audacity works very well
<evjunior09> sfire: Like what? I need somthing simple
<sfire> well what do you want to do
<sfire> ?
<evjunior09> I need to edit the start and stop time of the song, put it into Mono, and decrease the bass
<sfire> audacity will do that
<evri2> +1
<evjunior09> Im making ringtones, and if i use them straight from the song, the bass is too loud and i only get one side of the stereo
* Ange|us is away: Sleepin' (gone at 7th Aug, 06:33:12)
<evjunior09> sfire: is it free?
<sfire> yep
<sfire> open source
<Daisuke_Ido> evjunior09: this is linux.
<Daisuke_Ido> nearly everything is free, if not as in speech, then as in beer.
<evjunior09> sfire: okay thanks. =D
<Daisuke_Ido> audacity will do the job admirably :)
<sfire> no problem
<evjunior09> sfire: when i imported the song it said:
* vastinfest labas rytas
<evjunior09> "Error while opening the sound device, Please check the output device settings & project sample rate:
<sfire> evjunior09: do you have the lame codec or whatever codec the file needs?  is it a MP3?
<evjunior09> Yeah its MP3
<sfire> install LAME and see if it works
<sfire> (it will require a restart of audacity)
<evjunior09> LAME
<evjunior09> ?
<sfire> yea... its a mp3 encoder
<evjunior09> how do i get it/.
<evjunior09> *it?
<sfire> sudo apt-get install lame
<evjunior09> sfire: says the same thing
<evjunior09> i restarted Audacity and everything
<sfire> evjunior09: you could convert it to WAV (using LAME) then edit in audacity
<ubuntu_> ..
<ubuntu_> why?
<leus> can anyone help? I want to change my bootscreen (kubuntu 7.04)
<zuz> let c
<zuz> im new here
<Daisuke_Ido> i gathered :)
<leus> me 2
<robotgeek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu leus
<Daisuke_Ido> "too"
<zuz> somebody speaks spanish? jij
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zuz> thanks !
<evjunior09> Umm okay i give up. its too confusing. ''/ im not good with that kinda stuff
<zuz> why junior?
<robotgeek> evjunior09: what are you trying to do?
<evjunior09> zuz: because i dont understand the program
<JeetKuneDo> take time to understand it
<zuz> what do you wanna do?
<evjunior09> robotgeek: im trying to edit my song (start, stop time, mono, reduce bass)
<zuz> oh o
<robotgeek> evjunior09: heh, i dunno anything about that. sorry, i just used it to crop it. i dunno how to adjust bass and stuff
<evjunior09> and i can do it on iTunes, but i dont know if it will work on kubuntu
<Scorpaen> hey folks
<Scorpaen> i have windoze xp in a vmware guest. can get on the net just fiiiine.
<Scorpaen> can't access the host via ip onthe lan
<Scorpaen> tearing my hair out over it :(
<Scorpaen> using gutsy
<Scorpaen> well, i can ping the host. can't get to apache or cups
<Scorpaen> i NEED cups
<Scorpaen> :(
<evjunior09> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Scorpaen> evjunior09: i hope that WINE comment wasn't directed towards me
<Scorpaen> :/
<IAmWill> i am having problems with sharing libraries.. (libncurses.so.5)... how do i fix these lib problems?
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: gutsy or the older one?
* Scorpaen lives on the bleeding edge
<evjunior09> Scorpaen: nope. i needed the wiki for WINE, and i was too lazy to google it.
<Scorpaen> lol @ evjunior09
<evjunior09> lol
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, gutsy.. of course =)
<Scorpaen> sorry man. i've worked a 9 hour shift. driven 2.5 hours today and i'm in a foul mood
<Scorpaen> i've managed to BSOD my xp
<Scorpaen> grr
<Scorpaen> i just wanna print my resume
<Scorpaen> for an inteview in the morning
<Scorpaen> openoffice on gutsy is broken
<Scorpaen> *Sigh*
<Scorpaen> so i whip out the vmware
<Scorpaen> and now network fubar
<Scorpaen> ask me questions?
<Scorpaen> does anyone care?
<Scorpaen> i do'nt bite. i just bark
<Scorpaen> :P
<Scorpaen> hi. my name is Scorpaen. if you give a crap, you can find out my real name very easily
<Scorpaen> i'm 32 years old. i work for an ISP in the helldesk. er, helpdesk
<Scorpaen> i haven't gotten laid in 2 months
<Scorpaen> help. me.
<Scorpaen> ehhehe
<robotgeek> Scorpaen: we will bash.org you :)
<Scorpaen> what, not funny?
<Scorpaen> robotgeek: lol
<Scorpaen> ok so SOMEONE is alive in here
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, this is a kubuntu channel, not a psychiatrist channel.. =)
<evjunior09> Umm im lost!!! How do i install a program with WINE?
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: ok
<Scorpaen> so help me fix my networking?
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, not an expert, but i will give it a shot
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: that's all i can ask of a man
<zuz> 32 years old... interesting ..lol
<Scorpaen> zuz: ?
<IAmWill> its the least i can do for someone.... .... as desperate as you.. haha
<zuz> noting... !
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: thanks. i think
<Scorpaen> :P
<IAmWill> =)
* Scorpaen barks at zuz
<Scorpaen> :P
<IAmWill> whats the problem?
<evjunior09> anyone here know how to install iTunes with WINE?
<zuz> :P
<melkor> i downloaded a text file (python code) that I had been working in windows, now I can't use it.  I cut and paste the whole thing and it works
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: i can ping from xp in vmware, my desktop. can't get to apache or cups
<melkor> but the original file I've deleted everything and it still doesn't run.  any ideas
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: obviously my apache works: see http://home.patrickcampbell.us
<IAmWill> evjunior09, i dont recommend iTunes.... there are very good progrmas that will allow you to connect your ipod... and more stable
<Scorpaen> any ideas?
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, stupid question... but its a start
<Scorpaen> evjunior09: have you tried Amarok?
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: no question is stupid. only unasked ones
<Scorpaen> hit me
<evjunior09> IAmWill: Well i dont need it for my iPod (I would like it for it tho) but i know how to edit music with iTunes, thats why i need it
<evjunior09> Scorpaen: Yes i currently use Amarok for my iPod.
<Scorpaen> evjunior09: what do you mean 'edit music'?
<Scorpaen> please elaborate...
<evjunior09> Scorpaen: Start and stop time, Reduce Bass, Switch from Stereo to Mono (Making ringtones for my new Razr v3m)
<intelikey> networking Q   if i setup a linux box as a router with simple ipforwarding can i then also remotely ssh into the router or will it forward to the secondary box ?
<Scorpaen> intelikey: uhhhh
<Scorpaen> intelikey: tried ipcop?
<Scorpaen> i use it
<Scorpaen> https://home.patrickcampbell.us:666
<Scorpaen> it listens on 222
<Scorpaen> my ssh is on other ports
<intelikey> !info ipcop
<ubotu> Package ipcop does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Scorpaen> intelikey: it's a firewall distro
<Scorpaen> hit up google
<intelikey> Scorpaen anything one linux distro can do another can too
<Scorpaen> intelikey: bs
<Scorpaen> well
<Scorpaen> ok
<Scorpaen> i see your point
<Scorpaen> but why so much work when it's out there for you??
<intelikey> dialup
<Scorpaen> i'd say in answer to your question: with iptables - no
<IAmWill> Have you turned EVERY type of protection in windows off
<IAmWill> ie firewall, internet.. all that crap
<IAmWill> i couldnt print to my wifes compy until all that crap was off
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: let me check
<IAmWill> .
<IAmWill> k
<IAmWill> now... i am having problems with sharing libraries.. (libncurses.so.5)... how do i fix these lib problems?
<IAmWill> stupid epsxe... i just want this bitch to launch so that I can play ff7
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: windoze fw is not on
<Scorpaen> next question pls
<IAmWill> fw off, what about any norton crap
<sfire> norton = virus
<Daisuke_Ido> watch your language, IAmWill
<IAmWill> also, not sure if it matters.. but, i think you need the file print and sharing enabled in the network settings
<Daisuke_Ido> IAmWill: i can also solve your psx problem
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, cant watch words unless they are writen down, but I wont use vulgar language
<IAmWill> =)
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: norton is the devil
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, was it norton?
<Scorpaen> we get calls for it all the time at work
<Scorpaen> no sir
<IAmWill> okay
<Scorpaen> i do'nt use norton products
<Daisuke_Ido> IAmWill: this is a text based medium, therefore are written down :P
<evjunior09> Scorpaen: soo any ideas?
<Scorpaen> i know better
<Scorpaen> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> in a sense
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, thank god
<intelikey> howto force displaying of the main bar in mozilla ?
<Scorpaen> evjunior09: sorry m8 i got no answer for you
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: eh?
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, good point... you got me  =)
<evjunior09> Scorpaen: Okay thanks for your time
<Scorpaen> evjunior09: i dont edit music
<Scorpaen> if i did, i 'd know
<Scorpaen> sorry
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i want a menu or tool bar or something....
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, hrm... lets see.... how are you connecting to the doze box again?
<Daisuke_Ido> IAmWill: http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: it's a vmware guest
<intelikey> and the page opens without any interface to the app
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: i'm in it via the vmware application
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: it can ping my host
<Scorpaen> but can't hit apache or cups
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: F11?
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, ohh, crap... i thought you were talking about a physical box... i see
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, ohh, let me pop open my vmware stuff real quick and help ya
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: oh boyyy
<Scorpaen> check this out
<Scorpaen> i can't see apache listening on port 80
<Scorpaen> but you can access this can't you??? http://home.patrickcampbell.us
<Scorpaen> what in the tarnation is going on here?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido that's full screen toggle
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, just out of curiosity, why aren't you setting up a network drive and moving between systems
<intelikey> tried all the f keys
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: need to use cups
<Scorpaen> from windows
<Scorpaen> cause openoffice is broken in gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<Daisuke_Ido> iunno then :\
<arun> i just installed a font, but for some reason i cant set it as my default monospace font. help please?
<intelikey> hmmm   k.
<Daisuke_Ido> Scorpaen: that's because gutsy's in alpha :)  expect brokenness
<Scorpaen> k
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, not really... you dont HAVE to
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: i need to print my resume from openoffice
<IAmWill> click on your Virtual MAchine settings, and go to the options tab
<Scorpaen> k
<IAmWill> under there is the "Shared Folder" option
<IAmWill> is it Disabled?
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: shareed folder is on and works
<Scorpaen> tha'ts how i grabbed my CV
<Scorpaen> off the host
<Scorpaen> shared folders work np. they use a diff driver than the virtual network
<leus> where can i see my theme manager
<IAmWill> right
<Scorpaen> i will tell you tho - i had trouble compiling vmnet
<Scorpaen> i ahd to use a tar file off the net
<Scorpaen> perhaps therin lies the problme
<melkor> damn this sucks if I download files off of the internet then all of my files are windows text files.
<melkor> where as if I ssh they are unix
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, yeah... maybe thats it
<IAmWill> i never had to get anything from the new to get my vmware working... (besides the package)
<IAmWill> it all came in one rpm
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: i'm using vmware workstation 6
<IAmWill> same
<Scorpaen> compiled from source
<IAmWill> mine from rpm
<Scorpaen> o rly
<Scorpaen> how does one use an rpm in gutsy??
<IAmWill> and if cups works on your system, i am at a loss
<Scorpaen> let's focus on Apache
<IAmWill> librpm
<Scorpaen> that's easier
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: i need to install librpm?
<IAmWill> yeah
<Scorpaen> windows just bsod'd again
<Scorpaen> i'mma try the rpm
<Scorpaen> brb
<IAmWill> apache... i am not to knowledgable with that
<IAmWill> sorry
<intelikey> some links in some webpages open a new window and it has no menus or bars     how is that done ?     and is there a way in mozilla to force the menubar to always on ?
<puf> i love windows!!!!!!
* intelikey likes doors
<intelikey> but i kinda a floor man too
<Scorpaen> o boy
<IAmWill> intelikey, if the code looks malicious, then its blocked
<Scorpaen> how do i uninstall something i installed from source??
<IAmWill> lol
<thunderbolt> Scorpaen: delete it :)
<intelikey> IAmWill  ?
<intelikey> code looks ????
<IAmWill> intelikey, html...php
<intelikey> i want to use the menu in mozilla but it's not there,  how to access the menu or even a tool bar ?
<IAmWill> intelikey, you should try asking the firefox guys that
<Scorpaen> oh i got it. there's a script in the source idr
<Scorpaen> yay
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, cool, you got the rpm file... or do you have to DL it?
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, why does it have to be printed in openoffice?
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, second... why dont you just patch the printer to windoze, install oo on your doze and print that why?
<Scorpaen> ok apt-get install can't find librpm
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, apt-get install librpm4 rpm
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: thanks
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, ./pSX: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: give me the quick n dirty on using rpm in gutsy, pls
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, thats the second lib that is jacked up
<arun> how do i install .pcf fonts
<IAmWill> rpms are auto-install packages... they are just a double-click install package
<intelikey> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<IAmWill> alien sucks, you need to use kpackagemanager
<Scorpaen> where is kpackagemanager?
<Scorpaen> can't find in apt
<IAmWill> kpackage
<Daisuke_Ido> you should never use rpms, period.
<Daisuke_Ido> not in a debian-based distro
<IAmWill> once librpm4 and kpackage are installed, rpms will go in just fine
<Daisuke_Ido> i stand by my position
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, why
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, you say its bad, but what exactly does it do
<Daisuke_Ido> rpm is an antiquated and peril-frought package system that doesn't handle dependencies nearly as well nor as elegantly as apt
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, how so? if the deps are there, the package wont install
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: unknown package for the vmwarerpm
<Scorpaen> it's sitting in /home/patrick
<Scorpaen> :/
<IAmWill> in fact, using kpackage, it will even list the deps required for the desired package
<Daisuke_Ido> not to mention that rpms are designed for redhat based distros, and where files get put are rather different.
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, rpms are converted from source
<Daisuke_Ido> rpm is fine for a redhat-bred distro.
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: do you have your rpm?
<Scorpaen> mines' much smaller than the source gz
<Scorpaen> i wonder if my dl is corrupt
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a reason the official repositories are debian packaged.
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, not anymore, i deleted some time ago
<IAmWill> let me check again though
<Scorpaen> -rw-r--r-- 1 patrick patrick 190978562 2007-08-07 01:25 VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386.rpm
<Daisuke_Ido> that also happens to be the reason that if you screw something up by using rpms, you're pretty well screwed.
<Daisuke_Ido> and not likely to be helped
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, right, i dont argue that point, but for packages that aren't listed, there can be exceptions, where it is wrong is that no one wants to support rpms because they have a failsafe with repos
<terry__> what's the best way to get kubuntu to play all media files? like divx/avi/mpg etc. with all codecs
<arun> How do i install PCF fonts in Kubuntu? they dont seem to be working
<IAmWill> terry__, vlc
<Daisuke_Ido> sure, for packages that aren't listed, there are usually source packages, you can build your own
<Daisuke_Ido> or...  even an installer
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, no, i dont have it anymore, you will have to get that from www.vmware.com... just log in and download from your account again
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: it md5sum'd ok
<Scorpaen> so it's not hte pkg
<Scorpaen> what did i do wrong man?
<Scorpaen> brb
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, just double-click the package
<Daisuke_Ido> in how many instances is there absolutely *no* other option than an rpm?
<arun> anyone?
<IAmWill> arun, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518152
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, like i said.. rpms are converted from source
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: it says unknown package
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, rpms are not ALWAYS bad, but in some cases, they are easier to use
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, right-click, open with kpackage
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: rpm is greyed out
<Daisuke_Ido> "converted from source"
<Scorpaen> in the kpackage settings
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, but i have NEVER seen one rpm package screw a *nix box up... the worst i have seen is... the package doesnt install
<jlund> Any advice on how to fully encrypt a laptop Kubuntu installation?
<Daisuke_Ido> what does that actually mean
<Daisuke_Ido> compiled and packaged?
<Daisuke_Ido> or did someone wave a magic wand and POOF! the source became an RPM!
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, cute  =)
<Daisuke_Ido> because i'm thinking it's the former
<Daisuke_Ido> and the rpm contains information on where files should be stored
<Daisuke_Ido> which are, of course, in non-standard locations for a deb-based system
<Daisuke_Ido> not surprising when files can't be found
<IAmWill> Daisuke_Ido, i still haven't seen this problem... where else is the /usr dir located...
<Scorpaen> IAmWill: maybe i have to reboot
<Scorpaen> gah
<Scorpaen> cause rpm is greyed out
<Scorpaen> what do you suggest?
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, hrm... let me see
<Daisuke_Ido> Scorpaen: don't use an RPM.
<Scorpaen> Daisuke_Ido: source doesn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's just me
<Scorpaen> it's broken
<Scorpaen> IAmWill said it worked for him
<Scorpaen> so i am willing to try it
<Daisuke_Ido> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, you have all of the pre-reqs for rpms to work, so why it isnt is beyond me.... did you see what I said earlier about pushing the printer through to doze and install openoffice on your doze?
<IAmWill> you can patch pysical hardware into your vmware systems now
<Scorpaen> IAmWill:
<Scorpaen> i am gonna use source
<IAmWill> yeah
<Scorpaen> instead of the rpm
<Scorpaen> you wanna know why?
<IAmWill> oksy
<IAmWill> Scorpaen, whats up?
<Scorpaen> i googled
<Scorpaen> and found this
<Scorpaen> http://knihovny.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/
<Scorpaen> there is a patch that according to the forums, works with 2.6.22 kernel
<Scorpaen> which is what i'm running
<Scorpaen> :D
<Scorpaen> brb with results
<IAmWill> k
<Daisuke_Ido> so you want to install software from an unsupported source on an unsupported kernel...
<Daisuke_Ido> this strikes me as an awesomely bad idea AND would void your warantee, were this a company providing support.
<Lynoure> Scorpaen: if you want to use vmware, why not get in from vmware site?
<Lynoure> Scorpaen: many versions are free there too.
<Lynoure> s/in/it
<belred> is wordpress the clear winner for open source blog software?
<Lynoure> belred: no :) But it's very popular
<belred> Lynoure: would you recommend something else?
<Daisuke_Ido> b2 was good, i don't know what it's like anymore.
<Lynoure> belred: if it does all you want it to do, go for it. It did not do proper securing of the admin side when I chose a blogging software, so I went for Serendipity myself
<Lynoure> belred: I have not followed Wordpress after that, so maybe that has changed, or maybe it's not criteria for you.
<belred> Lynoure: i'm going to use it in a corporate internet, so i'm not too worried about security since it's on the trusted side
<flaccid> yes wordpress is the shiz
<flaccid> its web standards too
<belred> flaccid: "shiz"??? is that good or bad... :)
<lnxkde> hey guys I need a good router that let me limit the bandwith for the wireless conection and the ports if posible
<flaccid> very good :)
<flaccid> lnxkde: linksys wrt54gl
<flaccid> i recommend install the dd-wrt firmware as well (this is a linux router)
<sfire> lnxkde: do you use wireless?
<lnxkde> is for my sister
<lnxkde> so she does nto eat my connection with that (&$%*(&$ myspace
<flaccid> ive found this wireless router to be the best out of many i've bought and tried
<sfire> there are even better router solutions out there if you want something exotic
<sfire> otherwise a wrt54gl will work fine
<lnxkde> na a cheep one is ok
<lnxkde> just to limit the wireless conection
<lnxkde> ;)
<lnxkde> buahahaha 7k I will give her
<lnxkde> buahahhahaha
<sfire> if you use wireless for a little bit more money you can get a TON more range
<lnxkde> sfire: like with what?
<flaccid> yep this is a cheap one and is good. other wise buy a cisco @ $1k :)
<sfire> http://www.wisp-router.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=RB133c&eq=&Tp=
<sfire> cisco is really kinda junk as far as wireless goes
<sfire> their radios are totally deaf
<flaccid> i disagree. we have tested at uni and it kills it
<sfire> they also have those boards in different configurations... more ethernet ports and mini-pci ports
<flaccid> what form factor are those boards
<terry__> anyone have a weird problem when they resize their desktop it screws up everything?
<sfire> they sell enclosures for them.. I wouldn't really call them a form factor
<sfire> I use them all the time
<lnxkde> are this things easy to configure?
<sfire> I won't use another router unless I'm totally forced to
<sfire> a total snap
<sfire> and you can use a real radio
<sfire> something with some power and range
<flaccid> well it does have a form factor, just don't know what it is
<sfire> flaccid: http://www.wisp-router.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=SR2%2D80211bg&eq=&Tp=
<sfire> thats one of my favorite radios
<flaccid> and yeah once you go some more power from what something like the cisco can do... you break the law
<sfire> they also have 900 mhz radios that I use a ton
<flaccid> man that mini pci card is fat
<sfire> those are NLOS (near line of sight) radios
<Neil3> lnxkde: 7k is too genourous imo
<flaccid> this is US site, sfire?
<sfire> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> not a bad price really when you think about it
<lnxkde> Neil3: 7kbs ;)
<Neil3> ahh
<lnxkde> I have 100kbs download
<Neil3> kilobits? :)
<lnxkde>  Kb
<lnxkde> 1Mbps
<sfire> flaccid: not for the range you get.. the 900 mhz system I just setup has a solid 2 mile range to a laptop
<lnxkde> sucks
<lnxkde> but is what in puerto rico you can get for $45 monthly
<sfire> would go even further to another of those setups (creating a bridge)
<Neil3> that wifi card looks like it'll fry anyone within farting distance of it
<sfire> nah
<flaccid> in theory yes sfire
<sfire> no theory to it
<sfire> my furthest link is 32 miles
<sfire> 802.11b
<intelikey> ok what is the easiest way to convert a list of pages into an html index ?
<flaccid> and it didn't do packet loss?
<intelikey> flaccid did the ban get lifted ?
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> lets see
<flaccid> hmm thats a negative intelikey ;(
<sfire> its a solid 2 megabit connection
<lnxkde> I like the card seems powerfull  and It looks extandable with nice antenas :D
<sfire> sometimes even higher
<sfire> lnxkde: yep :)
<sfire> great systems for neighbors wireless also
<lnxkde> na old people nearby :s
<sfire> you can get SBC (single board computers) with multiple mini-PCI slots
<sfire> run multiple radios at once :D
<lnxkde> no wireless acces points neat
<lnxkde> near
<flaccid> sfire: i'll believe it when i see it. and in my country thats totally illegal
<michael-3142> hello all
<sfire> flaccid: what is illegal and what country?
<michael-3142> does anyone now of a program for kubuntu that allows you to send and recieve tty/tdd calls?
<flaccid> the strength of the radio in australia
<sfire> flaccid: depends on the amount of coax
<sfire> they regulate by the emitted power NOT the radio power
<sfire> if you have to go through 100 foot of coax you are allowed more power
<flaccid> im pretty sure that what you cited exceeds legal strength here
<lnxkde> :s I am bured rightnow
<lnxkde> :s
<lnxkde> I need something good to download now :'(
<sfire> michael-3142: like asterisk?
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<sfire> michael-3142: oohhh you mean the deaf calling things?
<michael-3142> sfire: what is asterisk not familar with it
<sfire> asterisk is for VoIP
<michael-3142> sfire: yes for the deaf community
<sfire> michael-3142: I believe any modem can do it set to the correct settings...
<intelikey> flaccid ok you need to /join #ubuntu-ops      and present your case.
<michael-3142> sfire: I am on a wireless connection with adsl
<intelikey> i think you can get it resolved with out much hassel
<lnxkde> flaccid: downloading it :D seems nice
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> flaccid: thankx
<michael-3142> sfire: I find stuff for the blind but not much for that deaf.
<sfire> michael-3142: have you tried the windows apps in wine?
<sfire> that may be a solution (granted not open source)
<sfire> I'm not seeing much out there
<flaccid> intelikey: already done that a few times. they won't help with #kubuntu bans
<lnxkde> sfire: flaccid thankx for the advice on the routers I will be letting you guys know when I get mine ;)
<flaccid> np lnxkde
<intelikey> really ?
<flaccid> yep, tried it a few times
<mayeco> hello
<michael-3142> sfire: I am not that familar with the wine sysem
<michael-3142> sfire: system
<lnxkde> now I am off to bed because I will not be able to go work tomorow If I dont rest
<lnxkde> see ya
<sfire> michael-3142: basically you just 'sudo apt-get install wine' then try installing your windows application
<lnxkde> God bless
<sfire> example 'wine programname.exe'
<abel05> how knows a command to format with fat32 a usb memory ?
<michael-3142> sfire: thaks you I check into it.
<sfire> abel05: mkfs ?
<vzduch> mkfs.vfat, to be precise
<abel05> sfire: thanks
<abel05> thanks a lot
<flaccid> anyone using cisco vpn client on gutsy?
<Tabmow> My laptop is in suspend and now it doesn't come out from suspend, every time I to a cold power off and boot back up it loads into my session and suspends again... any ideas how to get it out?
<Tabmow> When I try and turn it on from suspend I get nothing on the screen
<Snake>  /wc
<pingveno> I forget, what application is used to view data stored in the KDE wallet system?
<pingveno> ah, I had it hidden in the system tray
<evjunior09> i wanna install a program with WINE. How do i do so?
<pag> evjunior09, wine /path/to/installer.exe  then you should hope it works
<evjunior09> It says it couldnt install
<evjunior09> pag: wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\RingtoneSetupMaker.cd": Module not found
<pag> evjunior09, and that's how the problems with Wine start - you could try finding that module and placing it under the right directory.. But I'm not sure if that helps you, because there will be next depency probably and so on..
<intelikey> you could get all your warez at 127.0.0.1 too ....    but that doesn't help either
<intelikey> blackbox: [exec]  error, no menu label and/or command defined
<intelikey> exec: 1: bsetroot: not found
<ubuntu_> o0
<ubuntu_> o/0
<possednortherner> man
<possednortherner> cn somenbody help me with kubuntu?
<pag> !ask | possednortherner
<ubotu> possednortherner: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> i fix   the name is bsetroot.blackbox   probably because i don't use alternatives...   any way   it's fix'ed
<undead> hmmm nick is taken...  shucks... looked like a good one..
* undead lingers to see if anyone complains...
<ebaad> Hi, can somebody help me with blacbox
<ebaad> please
<ebaad> I just installed the package and want to strat using it on kubuntu
<jlund> ebaad: Hold on, let me look
<ebaad> thanks for the response
<|Cugel|> When Xorg suddenly takes 89% CPU time continuously, is there any way in which I can check what's causing its problems?
<jlund> ebaa: So this is sort of a guess as I've never run Blackbox on Ubuntu before, but I would try logging out and when you get to the screen where you type your username and password there should be a little icon that looks like a drop-down menu. If you click this you can select a session. See if Blackbox shows up in that list.
<undead> ebaad just choose it at login as your window manager
<jlund> ebaad:
<ebaad> so you mean start the xserver again and choose it from the list
<jlund> ebaad: yeah
<ebaad> and it should work
<undead> yep
<ebaad> oh ok I will give it a shot thanks for the help
<undead> i use it all the time
<ebaad> if it doesnt work then i will come back
<|Cugel|> Hmm I closed one Konqueror window (out of 2) and everything's fine again. Weird stuff.
<undead> ebaad and expect to use the mouse on the desktop for the "start menu"
<jlund> Ah, too bad he missed that. I used to use Blackbox with Gentoo many years ago
<undead> |Cugel| top  or xtop
<jlund> That was the most confusing part at first :)
<gherring> is there a tool i can use in konqueror to archive a web site besides the 'Web-Archive' tol?
<undead> |Cugel| ksystem manager
<|Cugel|> undead: I did that, just told me about X. (I use htop which is very nice as well).
<|Cugel|> It does reveal that Java is one big resource hog.
<undead> yep
<gherring> something i can use for 'off-line' web browsing
<undead> jlund yeah for some.    but comming from twm it's not :)
<kraut> moin
<undead> gherring ?    use your browser
<gherring> konqueror?
<undead> html is html    yes
<|Cugel|> You know, it's nice that the system is still responding fine after an uptime of a month. And there's a lot going on on this machine.
<undead> |Cugel| yes.
<undead> |Cugel| there is no reason it souldn't
<undead> shouldn't even
<gherring> ok...i'm lost.  how can i use konq to save a web site so i can view it off-line on board a plane from florida to las vegas?
<gherring> i have a looooong flite with no internet connection
<undead> gherring you may want wget (or kget)  if you want recursive dl
<gherring> ok, o have kget....how do i config to get a website?
<goodolyankee> i want to learn kubuntu
<buck> okay .. another idiot question from a linux idiot .. i have a source list and i want to begin building .. how to i know what module to start with a... and what commands .. looks like c .. whats the fastes way .. thanks
<undead> kget idk...         wget -R ###.###.###.###/*    but that's not always a good idea
<buck> .. is it the install-sh file
<rdygo> Hi, how can i reinstall GRUB. I using live cd now.
<whyamiyourloser> i want to learn kubuntu!
<gherring> undead:: is there some documentation you can point me to?
<undead> buck probably    normally read any all caps file names   README  START.HERE  and so forth
<gherring> kget idk'  is that a command in the konsole?
<undead> gherring most command/apps have man or info pages    man wget
<whyamiyourloser> whos gunna help me?
<buck> .. no all caps files.. .. ahh INSTALL.txt .. okay
<pag> !ask | goodolyankee
<ubotu> goodolyankee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gherring> kool....thanks undead  :)
<undead> gherring   idk = i don't know.
<undead> sorry for the irc short hand
<buck> okay .. its pointing me to
<goodolyankee> can i get girlfriends if i can find out how to do this one question in kubuntu? how do i open kate?
<buck> in the main directory type:
<buck> aclocal
<buck> autoconf
<buck> automake
<buck> ./configure [options] 
<buck> make
<buck> okay .. i think i can do that
<goodolyankee> no
<goodolyankee> thats not the solution!
<goodolyankee> ive tried that
<pag> goodolyankee, Kmenu -> utilities -> Kate
<goodolyankee> whats the clkemu?
<undead> goodolyankee  alt+f2 kate
<goodolyankee> what is it?
<gherring> lol -- ok thx undead.....i have the man page open....is there an escape key to get out without having to close the whole konsole?
<goodolyankee> could itake apart a guesss?
<goodolyankee> and display it
<undead> gherring q
<goodolyankee> how do i make use of the syslogger?
<gherring> derrrr....ok, thanks
<goodolyankee> how do i make use of ksyslog?/
<goodolyankee> realy gdhow do i make use from uselessnmess from it?
<undead> goodolyankee finsihed?  or do i need to put a stop to this ?
<goodolyankee> somebody take a stab at it?
<jlund> gherring: still here?
<buck> damn .. i am getting errors..
<buck> grrr
<undead> buck you have build-essential installed ?
<gherring> jlund::here
<gherring> wget looks like what i need.....is there any front end for it, or is it all konsole?
<undead> !ops | would you please show  goodolyankee@c-67-168-167-106.hsd1.wa.comcast.net to the door.   thank you.
<ubotu> would you please show  goodolyankee@c-67-168-167-106.hsd1.wa.comcast.net to the door.   thank you.: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<jlund> gherring: I am going to give you the command. I am just making sure I am getting it right.
<ubuntu_> why more blue way?
<gherring> jlund::thanks
<ubuntu_> how do you use kubuntu to kick ops in the groin?
<belal> hey
<JRL01192> Anyone here could help a newb that has been infected by a possible worm?
<dave_> lol
<pag> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<undead> JRL01192 :) heh.   ##windows maybe ?
<JRL01192> infected windows nows in Ubuntu 7.04
<undead> !virus | JRL01192
<ubotu> JRL01192: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<gherring> the only reason i ever used A/V in linux was to scan my MS Windows LAN
<JRL01192> well my mouse keeps being compromised in Ubuntu.
<jlund> gherring: You know how to run commands from a terminal right?
<_4strO> gherring: is it possible tu use the linux version and scan a windows partition ?
<Tabmow> anyone successfully used samba to print to a windows shared hp officejet 5510?
<JRL01192> yeah somewhat
<undead> _4strO sure that's about all it's good for
<Tabmow> It connects ok, the printer fires up but it never prints - it doesn't drag the paper in ;o(
<_4strO> Tabmow: i'm just using cups to share my printer (HP 1510)
<gherring> jlund:  yes, i,m not exactly linux newb, just not a pro either
<jlund> gherring: This should work
* undead is newb
<gherring> k
<jlund> gherring: wget -E -k -r -p -l 15 website.com
<dave_> will the secondlife linux client run under kubuntu?
<undead> only been with linux 6 or 7 years
<jlund> gherring: The two options on the end are the ones you may want to change. -l controls how many levels deep it will go.
<gherring> okee dokee...will research it with the man page I already have up....thanks bud
<_4strO> Tabmow: did you try to install your printer on the local pc ?
<gherring> sweet, thanks!!
<jlund> gherring: Yep. I just tested this with a small site of mine and it got the whole thing and I was able to browse locally.
<JRL01192> argh.. something or someone keeps eavesdropping on my OS because my mouse keeps becoming strange like not being able to click but at certian times at night the problem goes away
<_4strO> Tabmow: and try to print a test page
<gherring> by default it will download it to the directory you run the command in?
<_4strO> gherring: yes
<undead> gherring yes and it's subdirs   but there is a switch for that too
<jlund> gherring: Yeah, by default it will create a new directory for the domain and put it in there.
<jlund> gherring: It won't rewrite javascript mouseovers and some other little things so it may not be a perfect mirror of the site. But in most cases it will be plenty good enough for you to read.
<gherring> cool....i prefer command line so i can learn to make my own programs one day....thanks guys
* undead finds wget to be as handy as the pocket on a shirt
<jlund> gherring: It also doesn't rewrite until the very last step so if you Ctrl-C before it is finished then the HTML won't link to other pages and the images won't work.
<undead> there is also 'wput' for the reverse affect
<bssick> i need some help with ksysgaurd, because i have planned never to go back onto campus
<bssick> eah, nevermind
<rdygo> Hi, how can i reinstall GRUB. I using live cd now.
<pag> !grub | rdygo
<ubotu> rdygo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rdygo> pag:  thx :)
<balint> hiho what should i do to make this right: setlocale(LC_ALL, "hu_HU", "hu_HU.iso88592", "hungarian"); in php5? It's working on my online server and on my m$ system, but not on ubuntu (apache5, php5)
<balint> it still shows english formats instead of hungarian
<balint> hmm?
<JRL01192> IS there any possible way I could scan my network for possible suspicious activity?
<_4strO> balint: what you want do ? change the defaut charset of your apache server ?
<undead> balint not sure there.  possably a syntax error with the first comma ?
<balint> undead, no, the syntax is correct, just it doesn't do anything, still english format
<undead> JRL01192 several packet sniffers  and a few other apps
<gherring> o mi gawd!!  wget rocks!!
<_4strO> ^^
<balint> _4strO, nope i've successfully changed it from utf8 to iso8859-2, but now i would like to set the locale
<balint> _4strO, for time formats, money formats, etc.
<_4strO> ok :p
<undead> balint (LC_ALL,   <----<< that comma ?
<balint> undead, :) the comma is needed because it seperates the arguments ;)
<balint> string setlocale ( int category, string locale [, string ...]  )
<balint> as i said this is working on 2 other servers, but my newly set up system.
<balint> i think i should change something on conf files, but which?
<JRL01192> Are there any packet sniffers integrated into Ubuntu because I am pretty new to Ubuntu Distro? If not could I install them directly from Add & Remove or Packet Manager?
<undead> install dirrectly     kdesu adept
<undead> search in there.
<undead> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<undead> in case you have trubble ^
<rdygo> hey, i tried re-install GRUB. It listed my kernels , but when I choose one, It gives "Error 15: File not found."
<JRL01192> I am defiantly in trouble.
<JRL01192> !repos
<rdygo> !grub
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rdygo> ubotu: how can I fix it ?
<undead> rdygo /boot/grub/devices.list  match /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?   and correct for your system ?
<lnhbg> 
<rdygo> ubotu: It gives "Error 15: File not found" in my all kernels, and other OSes.
<undead> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lnhbg> ?
<rdygo> ubotu: umm, i don't know :)
<lnhbg> 
<undead> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<undead> nope
<undead> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<rdygo> ubotu: how can i fix it ?
<pag> rdygo, ubotu's a bot - not a real person
<pag> rdygo, does your /boot/grub/device.map match your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<rdygo> pag: :) yes, i think.
<rdygo> pag: going for reboot, give me 1 min  :) (or two :) )
<pag> rdygo, ok..
<cejas> hola
<ubuntu__> pag:  it still doesn't work, help me please :)
<pag> rdygo, mount your / -partition somewhere
<rdygo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rotman> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rdygo> pag: ok , i m trying :)
<pag> rdygo, then see if /boot/grub/device.map and /boot/grub/menu.lst think the same way about your HDs
<rdygo> pag: ok , i mounted.
<pag> rdygo, so do cat /mount/point/boot/grub/device.map
<undead> pastebin the output of   cat /mnt/boot/grub/device.map /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst       < assuming you mounted on /mnt >
<rdygo> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<rdygo> (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<rdygo> pag:
<undead> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pag> rdygo, pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ) your /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<hw__> Will Adobe Acrobat Reader run on a AMD64 kubuntu system?
<undead> xpdg  kpdf   evince
<undead> xpdf that is
<rdygo> pag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32887/
<hw__> undead: acrobat reader not?
<hw__> it has to be acrobat reader...
<undead> hw__ i can't say on that one.
<pag> rdygo, and Ubuntu is at first partition of your second HD, right?
<rdygo> pag: yes.
<undead> rdygo ok  and you also have linux installed on the other hd ?
<rdygo> pag: here my fdisk -l : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32888/
<rdygo> undead: yes.
<undead> ok.
<pag> rdygo, strange.. try chrooting to the existing system and installing kernels maybe?
<rdygo> pag: i think i can't :( How can i do it ?
<pag> rdygo, sudo chroot /mount/point  iirc
<rdygo> pag: chroot: `iirc' komutu altrlamad: No such file or directory
<undead> rdygo and you get the same error for both the 2.6.22 and the 2.6.20 kernels ?
<rdygo> pag: :) It says ; It can't run the command in turkish :)
<pag> rdygo, don't enter the iirc :)  just the sudo chroot /mount/point
<rdygo> undead: yes, and other OSes.
<rdygo> pag: :)
<rdygo> pag: ok , i did it.
<pag> rdygo, iirc stands for "If I recall correctly" nothing to do with the command
<rdygo> :P
<rdygo> pag: and now.. ?
<undead> rdygo wait,  you are saying that grub gives error 15 on both os installs ???  two different drives ?
<rdygo> undead: yes.
<undead> let me think here...    bios has re-ordered the drives
<rdygo> undead: GRUB gives 15 error for two different OSes in different drives.
<undead> reverse the order of hd0 and hd1  in the device.map file
<rdygo> undead: ok, wait a minute :)
<undead> (hd1)   /dev/hda
<undead> (hd0)   /dev/hdb
<undead> then try it.
<rdygo> undead: ok, reboot :)
<Ace2016> what?
<Ace2016> isn't /dev/hda (hd0) ???
<undead> Ace2016 not if the order has changed
<Ace2016> oh, like if you change the order of the drives on the ide cable?
<undead> Ace2016 he has two linux os's on two drives and grub is now giving error 15 on both
<undead> Ace2016 yep
<Ace2016> oh
<Ace2016> ubuntu should have been ok with that
<Ace2016> since UUID is used
<rdygo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rdygo> undead: pag: still same problem.
<pag> rdygo, hmm.. try to chroot to your ubuntu installation and run sudo update-grub
<rdygo> pag: i did, reboot ?
<pag> rdygo, yup.
<rdygo> pag: Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<rdygo> i think this is a problem
<pag> could be - I just don't know what that means, neither I know any fix
<rdygo> it says "This error is probably caused by an invalid /etc/fstab"
<mahrellon> Hi, how can I kill X if "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" or "init 3/telinit 3" won't let me?
<pag> mahrellon, if you're on Kubuntu, you probably use KDM instead of GDM
<rdygo> i can't reinstall my grub, please someone help me..
<arun> mahrellion: kdm stop instead of gdm stop?
<Ace2016> Hi all, what does your   export PKG_CONFIG_PATH     show???
<Ace2016> mine is blank
<arun> mahrellon*
<tkitty> executing grub hdo failed
<tkitty> y do i get this error
<el_isma> Hi
<el_isma> I've a synaptics touchpad on my laptop but it doesn't work. How do I fix it?
<holycow> should work automatically
<holycow> but
<tkitty> el_isma
<tkitty> restart ur pc
<el_isma> already did
<holycow> to start try searching the repos for synaptics drivers there ar epdrivers and packages there
<el_isma> I've installed the ksynaptics package
<holycow> if thta doesn't fix it automatically you may haveto google a proper synaptics config setting in your xorg.conf file
<el_isma> how do I find out which device it is?
<holycow> el_isma: do you get the option to turn the touchpad on and off?
<el_isma> yes, but it doesn't do anything
<tkitty> well
<holycow> *hmm*
<tkitty> i think u need to enable touch pad el_isma
<tkitty> sometimes my laptop touch also doesn work
<el_isma> I tried enabling and disabling it, doesn't work
<tkitty> r u linux user?
<el_isma> me?
<tkitty> yeah el_isma
<el_isma> yes, I am, why?
<rdygo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rdygo> I cant reinstall my GRUB, PLEASE someone help me!
<rdygo>  i tried re-install my GRUB. it installed, but when i choose a kernel(or other OS) , It gives "Error 15: File not found."
<jussi01> hmmm, can someone remind me how to get my computer to see that i have my television connected to the video card?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@hardtrance.biz]  by PriceChild
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<flaccid> omg
<flaccid> someone welcome me back ?
<yanchao> 
<flaccid> ni hao ma?
<flaccid> this is an english chan..
<yanchao> 
<flaccid> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<flaccid> hmm no welcome back, thats ok
<Tm_T> flaccid: maybe people are too shy
<aldin> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/32894/ *** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.61.
<aldin> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.52, 2.53 or 2.54
<aldin>  , what to do?
<Lynoure> aldin: what are you compiling?
<flaccid> hehe
<aldin> one kde style (linspir crystal clear)
<MaTiAz> I'm shocked, there's a heart-shaped Gnome sticker on my sister's laptop :(
<Lynoure> aldin: I'd start with editing the requirements =)
<flaccid> its probably coz of the heart heh
<Lynoure> aldin: works surprisingly often
<aldin> Lynoure, ok, i will try
<MaTiAz> flaccid: Yeah, she never uses Linux :)
<flaccid> yeah a forward version is usually alright
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> make kubuntu hearts
<aldin> Lynoure, where to look for that requirements file? http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/32895/
<dreamer> hi all, I just had another kernel panic .. I've been having these 3-4 times a week for the past 1.5 months .. is anybody willing to help me fix it? because this just can't do :'(
<flaccid> !ask > dreamer
<Lynoure> aldin: grep for the text :)
<flaccid> dreamer: exact problem?
<dreamer> flaccid: exact problem: kernal panic
<dreamer> kernel*
<flaccid> what is kernel panic?
<dreamer> exactly what I just said
<dreamer> the entire computer freezes
<dreamer> can't ssh or w/e
<dreamer> bilnking keyboard-lights
<aldin> Lynoure, 'grep autoconf *' like that?
<flaccid> how do you know its kernel?
<flaccid> if the computer freezes entirely its likely to be hardware or software triggering a hardware problem
<Lynoure> aldin: no, the message it gave you. You'll have autoconf allover
<flaccid> when does it freeze, dreamer?
<dreamer> flaccid: well, the freeze + blinking lights was described as a kernel-panic before by some people ..
<aldin> Lynoure, it wont grep "*** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.61." *
<dreamer> flaccid: out of the blue .. no idea on what software
<aldin> oops
<aldin> Lynoure, hmm it wont even this http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/32895/
<flaccid> dreamer: yeah thats a bad term considering no diagnosis was done. it sounds more like a hardware problem or hardware compat problem with a driver or something
<aldin> opps
<aldin> this -> grep "*** KDE requires autoconf 2.52, 2.53 or 2.54" *
<dreamer> flaccid: hmm, ok, how can I find out what exactly happened?
<flaccid> dreamer: i guess you can't without some other hint
<flaccid> or test with dif kernel or software
<dreamer> it has happend after 20 mins or 3 days .. really no idea exactly on what
<flaccid> yeah thats 'intermittant' so even harder to find root of problem..
<dreamer> :(
<dreamer> no logs I could check?
<flaccid> yeah its not fun at all
<flaccid> you can check /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages or all logs!
<aldin> Lynoure, http://software.linspire.com/pool-src/los/los-linspireclear-style/los-linspireclear-style_1.11-0.0.0.50.linspire0.1.tar.gz
<flaccid> a hard crash usually means no ability to log at time of crash, coz it was hard..
<dreamer> flaccid: hmm, can't find anything in /var/log/syslog
<flaccid> dreamer: i'd expect nothing
<flaccid> i can suggest changing video drivers...
<flaccid> what you using atm?
<dreamer> nvidia
<slougi> dreamer: just a hunch, do you have wifi?
<dreamer> but if it's just the video I should still be able to ssh or w/e right?
<dreamer> slougi: no
<flaccid> dreamer: new or legacy or normal?
<aldin> how do i set $HOME/bin path, i installed something (with --prefix=$HOME), so?
<dreamer> flaccid: er, no idea
<flaccid> if its a hard crash, you can't do anything
<slougi> aldin: export PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH
<flaccid> unless you are lucky
<dreamer> ok, but afaik these drivers have always worked before
<flaccid> it depends on what exactly has crashed.. not something you can find out
<aldin> slougi, this will work for only one session right?
<aldin> is some .bashrc stuff
<slougi> aldin: yes, if you want you can add that for example to the end of .bashrc
<flaccid> then what changed? the problem may not be the driver, but something else that uses the driver
<aldin> slougi, ok
<flaccid> changing things could eradicate the problem or do nothing..
<dreamer> no idea, like I said, I've been having these "panics" (let's just call 'm that for now ;) ) for a while now
<flaccid> yeah... dreamer this is never easy to troubleshoot
<dreamer> :(
<dreamer> I'd really like to find out wth happens every time, becaus this just isn't good
<flaccid> think of it like a detective. what leads do you have? not really any
<dreamer> uhuh
<flaccid> dreamer: what iRC client you using?
<dreamer> flaccid: irssi, it's running on my server ;)
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> check what vid driver xorg.conf is using..
<flaccid> and do a dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia and advise which  package/driver you are using
<dromer> Driver         "nvidia"
<dromer> and I get three hits on the grep
<buck> this linux is giving me a headach
<flaccid> dromer: what are they (comma separated please)
<dromer> haha, stop hitting yourself over the head with your keyboard buck ;)
<flaccid> buck: you should try windows
<dromer> ii  nvidia-glx                                 1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29                    NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver, ii  nvidia-glx-dev                             1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29                    NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver devel, ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7                          NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<flaccid> dromer: which version of *ubuntu you on?
<buck> .. well the easy stuff is easy .. on linux .. which is a big leap forward for all you godz who make linux possible.. but the difficult stuff. is like a brain injury
<dromer> feisty
<dromer> but this system started as dapper almost a year ago
<flaccid> buck: it comes in time i guess
<flaccid> np
<slougi> buck: define difficult stuff and we might be able to help ;)
<maverick> Guys, does anyone know how to set firefox as the global defaut web browser i.e when clicking link in thunderbird it open in firefox instead of Konq....?
<buck> well.. i am trying to install the PSX2 program
<flaccid> dromer: i would try to rule out the video by changing to nvidia-glx-new
<maverick> or i should that in every app on its own?
<buck> the sony emutlator
<slougi> buck: pcsx2`
<slougi> ?
<buck> i have a bios.. i found.. since i own a ps2
<buck> yeah thats the one
<_4strO> maverick: K / system settings / default application
<maverick> _4strO: thnx...
<dromer> flaccid: change the driver in xorg.conf from nvidia to nvidia-glx-new ?
<flaccid> maverick: it depends on the app. some will use their own. _4strO gave you the goods :)
<_4strO> )
<flaccid> dromer: you need to reinstall the driver, xorg.conf remains the same
<buck> now i click on the icon .. it comes up . and says not configured
<dromer> flaccid: how do I reinstall it?
<buck> i couldnt install it in the location it wanted
<flaccid> dromer: um
<buck> but i can still get the system up and will ask to configure
<flaccid> dromer: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-dev nvidia-kernel-common && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common
<buck> so i point to the plugin directory .. as it wants me to.. and all the plugins fill up except the graphix on
<buck> e
<dromer> flaccid: ok, thnx :)
<dromer> flaccid: so do I restart after that? or do I only restart X?
<dromer> reboot*
<flaccid> um
<slougi> buck: well, unfortunately i don't know a whole lot about pcsx2
<buck> so my question is why is the Graphics not comming up .. my guess is i need to get one..
<buck> so i will google this but i am still beating myself up ..
<flaccid> you would probably only need to do a sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia and also restart X
<flaccid> shouldn't need reboot
<dromer> what does the rmmod do?
<animimotus> hi
<flaccid> dromer: remove a kernel mod from ram
<flaccid> essentially
<dromer> ok
<flaccid> ie. load the new one dynamically
<dromer> and the modprobe activates it again
<flaccid> yep
<dromer> :)
<gsevil> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<gsevil> Major opcode: 148
<gsevil> Minor opcode: 3
<gsevil> Resource id: 0x0
<gsevil> Failed to open device
<dromer> !paste | gsevil
<ubotu> gsevil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<buck> it seams easy but just want it to work withough having to get graphix should have been included .. i can understand the bios one .. but the graphix one grrr
<pag> !baddevice | gsevil
<ubotu> gsevil: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<animimotus> I have split an archive in several files, now to obtain it as once I do : cat multivolumeaa multivolumeab multivolumeac > archive.tar.gz              Could I remplace it by a regex? Thx
<gsevil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32897/plain/
<Lynoure> aldin: why are you pointing me to the tar.gz?
<buck> i think i need to take some more hydrocodone
<dromer> haha
<gsevil> sorry, but how to use the paste bin
<flaccid> i need some weed myself
<buck> wit there may be a videom
<buck> oh damn .. looks like for windows .. maybe i will go to my windows system
<dromer> flaccid: should I install the suggested packages afterwards?
<buck> have you guys ever nocied that .. its a linux box .. but a windows system
<buck> hahahha
<flaccid> buck: your problem is a psx emulator?
<dromer> hmm, I still have a bigass joint lying .. but I'd better not smoke during this week, gotta study for my exams ;)
<buck> well the psx2 emu
<flaccid> dromer: id install them first, then log out, then reload the kernel mod, then restart X. negating the need for reboot
<buck> now my cmputer wants the flash player .. which i already installed .. grrr
<flaccid> dromer: much more disciplined than me
<dromer> flaccid: what I mean is: the apt install has some suggested packages .. shall I install those as well?
<flaccid> flash needs to be set up on per-application basis
<buck> should i just do a new kernal config
<flaccid> dromer: negative
<dromer> ok
<flaccid> dromer: it will probably suggest source or something, nothing that you need..
<dromer> wel it's suggesting nvidia-settings .. but it didn't get removed in the first place :P
<dromer> avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.20-15 nvidia-settings nvidia-new-kernel-source
<dromer> gah, my video-card has a 2nd DVI-output .. and I haven't gotten it to work .. maybe I'll work on that later ;)
<dromer> so .. no I first log-out is what you say?
<dromer> now*
<dromer> why is that?
<dromer> or do I just do the: sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia
<flaccid> soz
<flaccid> suggestions are only suggestions. they are additional packages that are optional
<dromer> soz?
<flaccid> sorry soz = sorry
<dromer> ok :)
<flaccid> nvidia-settings can be handy, but as usual manual conf is usually required of xorg.conf
<dromer> but, you said I should log-out first? why is that? or can I do the rmmod and modprobe just now?
<buck> grrrr ..
<flaccid> dromer: i'd recommend logging out first. otherwise X will try to use nvidia mod while its loaded..
<dromer> flaccid: so do I do the rmmod and modprobe from the terminal?
<dromer> flaccid: sorry, I just don't really understand what you mean with the log-out ;)
<flaccid> yep from a tty
<dromer> ok :)
<dromer> brb
<flaccid> ctrl+alt+f2
<aldin> Lynoure, i though u might wanna try to compile this to see what is the catch... but in meantime i got it configured
<flaccid> then go back to ctr+alt+f7 and select restart X
<aldin> installed automake and autoconf in my $HOME
<buck> okay .. i think i may have it in this guide here http://lulug.wordpress.com/2007/05/17/guides-xxihow-install-pcsx2-emulator-sony-playstation-2-on-gnulinux-ubuntu-os/
<maverick> !automake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrksbrd> does anyone know the sudo apt-get install command for java?????????
<flaccid> !jre
<maverick> mrksbrd: yeah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aranel> Hey, Kubuntu gives "sda" and "sdb" to my ATA drives. It wa HDA and HDB, I Rebooted it, and it named sda? How can i fix it ?
<flaccid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<maverick> uboutu :D
<flaccid> Aranel: why do you need to fix it?
<mrksbrd> haha
<Aranel> flaccid: i don't know, i think it may create errors on my system ?
<pag> Aranel, that's a new 'feature' introduced in Feisty's kernel - no easy way to fix it.
<maverick> mrksbrd: or go to this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Java_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v6.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<buck> some one told me theres a much faster java console .. maxload or something
<hw__> Can I install kubuntu 7.04 via console? Graphic installer stops responding
<pag> Aranel, and it probably won't create any errors if it hasn't done so already
<mrksbrd> said "can't connect"
<dromer> flaccid: aah, it failed :( (and ssh seems REALLY slow)
<flaccid> Aranel: it won't create any errors. its on purpose
<buck> dir
<buck> oops..
<aldin> hw__, yes u can, try kubuntu alternate cd.iso
<aldin> not desktop.iso
<flaccid> dromer: failed how?
<dromer> ERROR: Module 7308 does not exist in /proc/modules
<dromer> and 3 other errors
<gsevil> I have problem with beryl, I log in to Gnome, then logout, login to KDE then beryl make a mess, I can't see anything in konsole,menu
<hw__> aldin: Ok, thx. Got the wrong iso image now... =)
<flaccid> dromer: this is from which command
<buck> .. okay .. have a question .. says alian command not found !alien
<buck> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<maverick> yeah
<buck> do i have to install alien
<dromer> flaccid: this is from the; sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia
<_4strO> buck: then sudo apt-get install alien
<maverick> buck: yes
<maverick> buck: sudo aptitude install alien
<dromer> flaccid: do you want me to type the other 3 ERRORs ?
<aldin> hw__, that alternat is old school installer - like in ubuntu 4.10 - 5.10 (or in debian)
<flaccid> dromer: does dpkg -l | grep nvidia reveal nvdia-glx-new ?
<aldin> so no graphich till u install it
<_4strO> gsevil: type beryl-manager & in a terminal
<flaccid> aptitude is actually an extension of apt
<dromer> flaccid: yes
<dromer> aptitude is an (n)curses interface to apt right?
<dromer> Ive used it before
<buck> i think i am getting more intune with linux.. big headaches but TG for vicodine
<buck> helps ease the pain for learning
<dromer> haha
<maverick> flaccid: from what i know aptitude takes care of your system's sanity more than apt-get
<dromer> not too good for your brain though ;)
<dromer> maverick: lol
<flaccid> maverick: yes and no
<buck> but .. i like that there is tons of help both on websites and irc .. again thank you godz for your wealth of linux knowledge
<maverick> flaccid: i read, it takes care of the dependenceies when removing packages...
<Kasle> do anyone know how to find a CTU theme for kubuntu or ubuntu?
<flaccid> maverick: that doesn't equal system sanity
<flaccid> :)
<flaccid> dromer: if nvidia-glx-new is installed fine, then reboot
<gsevil> _4strO, It's still mess. then I have beryl autostart
<flaccid> or manually kill kdm then reload the kernel mod then start kdm
<dromer> flaccid: ok, I'll try ..
<maverick> flaccid: lol, well at least it won't go crazy of unmet dependencies or of some unneeded packages in your system
<_4strO> gsevil: autostart for gnome is not same as kde
<gsevil> so how do I solve it?
<flaccid> maverick: true, but there are other caveats - like there is with every pkg system
<maverick> btw, did anyone manages t install KDE 4 beta 1 on his feisty box
<_4strO> gsevil: To make beryl start automatically when you log into your KDE session, run  ln -s $(which beryl-manager) ~/.kde/Autostart/ .
<maverick> i installed it followed the script instructions and when i logon it logs but no icons appear
<maverick> and everything crashes
<flaccid> i get window manager already in use or something when i try beryl myself
<flaccid> can't find a solution
<gsevil> _4strO, I made it too
<_4strO> gsevil: i think i dont understand what you want ...
<_4strO> is beryl working ?
<flaccid> i think gsevil has a far greater problem
<flaccid> !beryl > gsevil
<gsevil> _4strO, beryl 's working
<dromer> flaccid: X freezes at splash
<gsevil> it's sometime get mess
<_4strO> gsevil: so your problem is to autostart beryl on KDE ?
<flaccid> dromer: goto a tty. kill kdm. then do startx and see the problem
<gsevil> my problem is, I login KDE, beryl working well, then I logout, login Gnome, and beryl get mess, and vise versa
<dromer> flaccid: ERROR: garbage process ID "kdm"
<gsevil> I have to restart to make it return normal
<gsevil> restart my computer
<dromer> flaccid: gdm and xdm don't work either ..
<flaccid> dromer: did you do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<dromer> ok .. no :#
<flaccid> do that and verify that there is no ps aux | grep kdm
<flaccid> then startx and see error
<buck> simple question .. i need to unzip a 7z file .. command line howto thanks in advance
<buck> i have the 7z unzipper
<flaccid> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<buck> ark doesnt open it
<flaccid> command line try google i guess or use the man page
<slougi> buck: p7zip -d <filename here>
<buck> thank you
<dromer> flaccid: failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<_4strO> gsevil: and beryl get mess <-- you have the beryl manager launched but with the wrong windows manager ?
<flaccid> dromer: and you have removed the old nvidia and isntalled nvida-glx-new ?
<buck> cool that worked.. grr. should have made a new folder .. hahahha
<dromer> wel, I used the apt-commands you gave me .. so yes
<flaccid> dromer: have you rebooted? if not i must be wrong, must need to reboot
<dromer> flaccid: yes I have rebooted
<slougi> buck: yeah most rar, zip, and 7z files are bad that way :)
<flaccid> dromer: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<flaccid> dromer: pm result
<slougi> people who do tar.gz packets usually get it right
<gsevil> _4strO, beryl, with aquamarine
<buck> hahaha .. yeah  .. now i ahave a desktop full of S#!t
<buck> hahah
<buck> its like rewarding .. you can spend like hours on one project when you complete it its like the second time around this will be easy
<buck> hahahh a
<flaccid> damn straight
<buck> goog thing for pharmacuetical medication .. makes learning linux fun
<buck> *good
<buck> dman its finished.. yes
<buck> .. again .. thank you irc channel for the love and support you give all newbs and even vets the time  and assistance
<flaccid> give me the illicit stuff
<buck> hahah
<flaccid> buck: are you all good now?
<buck> hey if you dont have a prescription its all illicit .. hahahaha
<buck> almost .. i just have to test this .. with this one ps2 disk .. ghost recon
<flaccid> well negative
<flaccid> but thats getting trivial :)
<buck> hahaha
<buck> tell you what ... if you are not using a product according to its lable its all illicit
<buck> label
<flaccid> negative
<flaccid> and that depends what country you are in
<flaccid> and doesn't make the drug illegal...
<flaccid> :)
<buck> even my can of raid says its against the law to use this product inconsistant with its labeling .. but raid makes a good flame thrower wouldnt you agree
<buck> the only way to kill them critters .. if you are not burning them you are just giving them a free high on your expence
<buck> expense
<Alloosh> hi all
<Alloosh> anybody willing to help me
<Alloosh> I have probelm connection two computers together
<flaccid> buck: i use chems for pleasure, natural for medicinal. oops.
<Alloosh> hello again
<buck> flaccid the way the gods intended it
<flaccid> lol
<Alloosh> anybody know how to share files between 2 computers
<flaccid> !samba > Alloosh
<Alloosh> thanks for reply flaccid
<Alloosh> but it does not let me
<flaccid> np
<buck> hell look at viargra.. straight pleaure drug .. Erectile Dysfunction .. hell i am 22 and i have ED
<buck> hahahh
<flaccid> Alloosh: exact problem please
<Alloosh> ok
<Alloosh> here we go
<flaccid> buck: look at my nickname :p
<Alloosh> I have ubuntu on one machine, and iam connected to internet
<Alloosh> I use dsl router
<Alloosh> I have also computer with XP
<buck> okay .. dsl routher .. !samba
<Alloosh> and I cant share files between them
<buck> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gsevil> do you know about MSS2 video codec?
<Alloosh> i have read it all
<buck> cool
<Alloosh> tried everything
<Alloosh> it wont work
<buck> thats whats wrong with my ED
<flaccid> have you tried smbclient, Alloosh?
<Alloosh> can you connect to my comp and see the problem
<Alloosh> ?
<Alloosh> by the way iam new to ubuntu
<flaccid> Alloosh: what exactly is your problem. ubuntu can't connect to xp or ?
<Alloosh> yes
<flaccid> Alloosh: we could, but thats a security risk
<Alloosh> I cant see my xp machine when i go to network
<Alloosh> flaccid
<Alloosh> you can connect its ok
<flaccid> Alloosh: install smb4k then try to browse/mount it with that. if it gives error, let me know the error in the dialog
<Alloosh> how to install it
<flaccid> Alloosh: i won't sorry. its against policy.
<Alloosh> please give me command for the terminal
<flaccid> Alloosh: do you use adept ?
<flaccid> Alloosh: sudo apt-get install smb4k
<Alloosh> installing now
<Alloosh> by the way, I love UBUNTU
<Alloosh> its a million times better than any windows
<flaccid> sweet as
<Alloosh> another question
<Alloosh> how can i reach the mysql consol
<flaccid> use the command mysql
<flaccid> eg. mysql -u root -p
<cloakable> :)
<buck> why is remote assistance against policy .
<cloakable> I prefer mysql --user=root -p
<flaccid> buck: its against my policy :)
<Alloosh> lol flaccid
<flaccid> cloakable: lol thats longer
<Alloosh> you are developing a good policy here
<buck> ahh .. because if something screws up .. yeah .. if i am not getting paid than screwing something up is dangerous.
<buck> i feel ya
<cloakable> flaccid: Yeah, but mysql sometimes borks with just the -u switch, you have to lead it by hand :/
<flaccid> cloakable: never witnessed that
<Alloosh> ok flaccid
<Alloosh> installed it and still notheing
<flaccid> that would technically be a bug :(
<cloakable> flaccid: It happens constantly with me :(
<buck> alloosh are you in teh US
<Alloosh> no
<Alloosh> europe
<flaccid> Alloosh: run smb4k and try to browse the network
<buck> Hungry
<flaccid> cloakable: weird
<Alloosh> flaccid: i did
<flaccid> hungary ?
<buck> yeah ..
<buck> not i am hungry
<flaccid> Alloosh: can you browse the network?
<buck> hahah h
<Alloosh> no
<flaccid> buck: my g/f is a nagy..
<flaccid> Alloosh: what happens
<buck> yeah .. from nagacistan
<Alloosh> n othing
<Alloosh> just cant see any of the computers
<flaccid> buck: hun is too hard for me in comparison to german
<flaccid> Alloosh: goto the configure part
<flaccid> and select a master browser or something
<flaccid> or alternative
<flaccid> do
<flaccid> smbclient -NL //10.0.0.1
<flaccid> 10.0.0.1 = the ip of your windows machine
<Alloosh> how to go to the master browser
<buck> you are quite the guru flaccid ..
<buck> when i am ready to start connecting my computers i hope you are on
<flaccid> buck: yeah and i only got unbanned form this chan today :o
<buck> how does one get banned arent you a moderator
<flaccid> Alloosh: configure smb4k in toools menu
<flaccid> Alloosh: its in the network tab  - some optionss - you probably want to enter your windows ip
<buck> upnp .. is it still a security risk?
<flaccid> buck: me moderator, lol. helpers are not ops heh
<flaccid> buck: only if implemented insecurely
<flaccid> well i take that back. helpers are ops and ops are helpers. im just not an op
<buck> the new routers that have upnp port forwarding feature .. in your oppinion flaccid is that secure
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> the security is in the onus of the server
<buck> i am thinkning of getting one.. so i can make port forwarding easy
<flaccid> ie. what you port forward to
<flaccid> yeah. LAN filtering is the responsibility of the internal firewall in that case
<buck> well for gaming and stuff
<flaccid> buck: most new ones will do the upnp in that way pretty auto
<buck> oh no .. he broke his computer
<buck> yeah .. i like that and the games  and programs are taking advantage of that .. however a virus can take advantage ot that too i would imagine and open up the trojan ports
<flaccid> negative
<buck> and voila .. your system is at risk once again..
<flaccid> viruses only exist in windows
<flaccid> port vuln is responsiblity of the daemon proces...
<buck> .. they exsist everywhere .. just not fun writing a virus for 1 thousand people when i can write one that will effect 1 million people
<buck> not i personlally
<buck> but the virus makers target the mass not the few
<flaccid> eg. if the client program allows something in from that port to run a muck, its the program's fault not the port forward. if you set up the port forward manually, you get the same result..
<flaccid> buck: you should learn about unix permissions :)
<buck> well i notice that everything i do asks me for permissions
<flaccid> a virus can't run without perms. and jack all are linux - its all win32
<buck> which is nice.. they are complainig about that on vista ..
<flaccid> buck: m$ is trying to claim patent on that
<buck> but hands down vista is much more secure than XP
<flaccid> or they did
<flaccid> yet sudo has been around since 70s
<flaccid> ..
<flaccid> its more secure, but that doesn't not make it secure
<buck> .. not at all because its a target .
<JRL01192> so what would explain my Ubuntu telling me that a malicious program is eavesdropping! Everytime I try to update?
<buck> and when you have a bullseye on you everyone wants the challenge to exploit
<buck> MAC OSX will be the next target .. becuase of all its publicity about how secure it it
<buck> is
<buck> i like linux i think its secure but not Totally secure
<buck> infact i understand that firefox is being exploited moreso than ie7
<buck> thats what i heard about 2 months agao
<flaccid> JRL01192: i'd work out what program is telling you about the so called eavesdropping
<buck> whose evesdropping ?
<flaccid> buck: windows is not a true OS. its flawed from the start. nothing like UNIX..
<flaccid> buck: the expoit thing is incorrect. please check secunia
<buck> it does have its UNIX properties tho
<tkitty> hey all
<buck> i love this linux .. now that i can play UT2004 on it and UT3 is rumored to have a linux distro i may never go back to windows.. well maybe to view my email
<flaccid> buck: only recently. but it doesn't change the other flaws. nt perms is an attempt at unix perms and now they are moving towards unix but calling it something else like spirix or some shit
<buck> .. yeah . but apple stole UNIX too
<flaccid> buck: why would you go back to windows to read mail lol
<buck> .. hahaha h
<flaccid> buck: it didn't steal it. it used it. it didn't break any law... it did the right thing
<buck> i dont know.. what is a good email client for linuse
<flaccid> opera or kmail or thunderbird
<flaccid> your choice..
<buck> you dont like evolution
<flaccid> i use opera
<tkitty> executing grub hd0 failed
<tkitty> y do i get this error while installlin linux
<jono_> jono: dude, would you please stop using my nick
<buck> do you use opera broweser too
<cloakable> buck: evolution is a groupware suite :P
<jono_> jono: I have the nick registered but you STILL keep using it
<tkitty> people plz help tkitty
<flaccid> buck: i use opera for web and mail - primary
<jono_> jono: I can ghost you each time you log on (kill the nick) but its so pointless, but please just choose an alternative
<tkitty> mozilla is the best
<buck> is opera faster thn FF
<runlevelten> evolution has its uses. IMO kmail is the better email client
<jono_> jono: so here we go again, ghosting again.....
<runlevelten> or thunderbird if you like that sort of thing :)
<tkitty> y do i get the error executing grub failed
<flaccid> buck: totally faster
<buck> and FREE
<flaccid> free beer, yes
<tkitty> guys
<buck> okay .. time to install opera
<JRL01192> I don't know who is evesdropping but they have been hard at work for 5 days now recording my keystrokes from 1:00pm-2:30pm, 4:00pm-1:00 am
<tkitty> now my turn
<runlevelten> Opera is [f] ree.
<buck> sudo apt-get install opera ..
<tkitty> did u try wyzo
<tkitty> u can even download torrents
<flaccid> JRL01192: you should probably do something about that
<buck> damn i am getting good at that
<tkitty> sudo apt-get install wyzo
<buck> hahaha
<tkitty> wyzo is kwel
<flaccid> opera has bt support :)
<JRL01192> well I don't know how? they defeated my COmodo FIrewall and AVK antivirus in WIndows now it has infected Ubuntu
<flaccid> first web browser to have it actually
<buck> oh yeah .. i liek that about opera
<runlevelten> kmail is more mature than thunderbird tbh, the ui is stabilised and user-friendly and all the functionality works without issue. If someone was replacing a windows-only mail client I'd give them that.
<runlevelten> notwithstanding groupware.
<buck> i was amazed on my windows system when i downloaded a torrent and was like wow opera is handling this
<flaccid> JRL01192: it sounds like a hacker, not a w32 virus..
<buck> kmail ..
<JRL01192> I could tell when they are viwing my screen because my mouse starts to not work I view multiple windows
<JRL01192> exactly
<buck> well JRL would have had to load in a keystroke program
<flaccid> JRL01192: then they must have vnc or xcmp access...
<buck> really i have had that same problem today
<buck> with the mouse
<flaccid> buck: yeah the devs are improving the BT support which is good. 9.5 shoudl be a lot better
<buck> and now its working fine
<flaccid> the question is. how can you be for sure that someone is on your desktop. you need a vnc server..
<flaccid> !x11vnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buck> .. okay .. how can someone be remote viewing me .. if i dont give permisision
<flaccid> !info x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<flaccid> they cannot by default
<flaccid> the point is don't assume i guess
<buck> well i am telling you .. that problem he described was like mine earlier .. i would try to switch  to a window and was like my mouse was going whacko
<buck> i had very little control of it
<JRL01192> Wow! Flaccid! deja vu
<flaccid> that doesn't mean that someone is on your computer
<runlevelten> JRL01192: What's this about keystroke logging?
<buck> what progerams would give remote permissions
<buck> i will delete em
<runlevelten> None will do that.
<flaccid> if you really think that someone is on there, then check your processes and look for arbitary ones..
<flaccid> yeah there is no remote assistance bs
<JRL01192> I don't know but I definitly know my windows system and UNbuntu systems lagging durring my day hours
<runlevelten> You would need to be on the system and set it up, or have a script run that did so.
<JRL01192> not lagging during my nght hours
<flaccid> JRL01192: that doesn't conclude anything
<buck> well not now everything is workign fine but i did have the lagging shit like JR
<flaccid> the problem can be something else
<buck> where it was difficult to click on windows
<runlevelten> JRL01192: That would put assuming a keylogger as the last item in a list about 1000 items long, heh
<buck> but its not happening now .. and i have not rebooted at all
<flaccid> you are assuming you have the same problem
<flaccid> that behaviour could be the same for 100 problems
<buck> okay .. ealier about the times hes mentioning .. my mouse was eratic
<JRL01192> hmm
<buck> and i have not rebooted .. and now its workign fine
<JRL01192> exactyly I have same problem as buc
<buck> i even replaced my batteries.. etc etc
<flaccid> its like a court of law.. you have to prove via evidence
<runlevelten> People come from windows, you see. They assume everything's nicking their credit card details because that's what they're used to.
<JRL01192> but I don't wire mouse
<buck> i just figured it was my building
<JRL01192> I mean I have a wire mouse
<buck> of programs
<flaccid> mouse can be dirty
<buck> but now that he mentioned that .. hmm
<flaccid> thats a big one
<buck> yeah .. but all of a sudden its working fine
<buck> without cleaning using the same mouse pad.
<flaccid> it would be stupid to assume that if your mouse misbehaves.. someone is on your system 'hacking'
<runlevelten> probably a cron job then.
<buck> cron .. what is cron
<flaccid> could be anything
<flaccid> mouse works on interrupts
<buck> yeah .. it can be ..
<flaccid> and yes cron will interupt memory/cpu at least in this casd
<flaccid> case
<buck> but its strange that its working fine
<buck> what is cron?
<JRL01192> lol it is not just the mouse, my mouse goes eccentric, my cpu start to hog, I can't exit windows both in ubuntu and windows
<flaccid> things are strange until identified..
<buck> i will know if i was running a corn proccess or not
<flaccid> JRL01192: you probably have a hardware issue
<flaccid> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<buck> yeah .. but its working fine now flaccid..
<runlevelten> building slocate, or beagle indexing, or whatever crazy stuff you have in cron, or even simple network traffic peaking.
<JRL01192> lol I had the same hardware since 2005
<buck> without a reboot
<runlevelten> how will you know what you have in cron if you don't know what cron is?
<JRL01192> still I manage to get this problems
<flaccid> buck: that doesn't justify your assumptions... hard evidence to conclude is required
<runlevelten> You're not telling me you examined your cron jobs thoroughly before knowing of cron's existence?
<runlevelten> Hmm.
<buck> maybe i will put in a port scanner
<flaccid> a computer has millions of variables, don't generalise them...
<buck> no i understand .. i just figured was a task or something i was using
<JRL01192> it looks like me and buck have the sameproblem didn't even notice it
<buck> yeah ..
<omega_> I have a question if anyone knows anything about this... got a laptop with audigy2 pcmcia snd but it is installed as /proc/esound/card1 but for some reason even though i have set it as default sound counter-strike under crossover office 6 still uses card0 instead
<runlevelten> "put in a port scanner"? Lol, buck, what are you trying to achieve, dude?
<flaccid> looks don't usually translate...
<flaccid> something visual is entirely diffferentin reality
<buck> i dont know .. to see if anyone is accessing my ports i gues
<flaccid> a port scanner won't let you know anyone scanning
<runlevelten> omega_: knowing 3d gaming through wine, it may be a compatibility measure.
<runlevelten> Does it still work?
<flaccid> a port scanner scans..
<buck> yeah .. scans open ports .. should also give ips of what i am connected to as well
<flaccid> if you wanna track port scanners, you need logs + snmp
<runlevelten> A port scanner doesn't check whether anyone is accessing your computer, it probes computers.
<flaccid> buck: nope
<omega_> do you know sites that might know... codeweaver's website sux0rz for finding stuff
<flaccid> buck:  you want netstat -tan or netstat -tap or netstat -tan | grep -i established or something...
<flaccid> omega_: what do you mean sorryz
<buck> aircrack-ng is that a good one
<flaccid> buck: its good for what it was made for...
<omega_> well is there any forum site that can be searched to maybe find something on this matter
<runlevelten> ....which is nothing to do with what you're trying to do...
<flaccid> its not good for seeing what is accessing your computer, it does the opposite...
<buck> couldnt find package netstat
<runlevelten> omega_: appdb is the place to go.
<flaccid> omega_: which matter?
<runlevelten> appdb.winehq.org
<flaccid> buck: netstat is built in
<buck> wait netstat is built
<buck> yeah
<buck> hahaha
<buck> duh ..
<buck> im such a newb
<flaccid> netstat -a | grep -i establi
<flaccid> all connections held...
<omega_> telling crossover or wine which sound card to use by default
<buck> i can see lots of ips ..
<runlevelten> To be honest, that's going to cause more hysteria than it solves, flaccid.
<flaccid> omega_: oh that. good point. i guess you can only try codeweavers..
<runlevelten> buck: first of all, type in a console:
<runlevelten> top
<omega_> appsdb only shows how to get windows apps running not lower level stuff
<buck> yeah .. i have console running
<buck> no i am not feared with computers
<runlevelten> omega_: riiiiight, so that means it will tell you.....
<flaccid> runlevelten: thats your assumption not mine
<buck> i know ssh3 is secure
<buck> anything i do that requires computer security should be ssh
<flaccid> negative
<flaccid> ssh is one possible protocol
<buck> i have nothing on my system that anyone would want.. except maybe naked pictures of my wife .. well maybe they wouldnt wan them either . hahahah
<flaccid> ssl/tls has been used on the web for confidentiality since the 90s
<joao> hi, i did a fresh install, but i have a problem. it seems i forgot the root password -.-. is there any way to recovery it? thanks
<flaccid> buck: yeah its not windows, you are protected by default
<buck> but i like htis netstat stuff looks cool
<flaccid> !root > joao
<flaccid> buck: netstat is your friend.. just learn the switches
<buck> yeah ...but i keep my system in ROOT often
<flaccid> what does that mean
<buck> when i am doing big projects
<flaccid> 'keep my system in root'
<buck> also how does one check his processes.. i like that .. now with windows its easy to google the process
<buck> system monitor .. should be it .. yep it is .cool
<runlevelten> flaccid: What I mean is, if someone's assuming they've got a compromised system when it slows down a little, maybe throwing the netstat output at them before they've checked top
<runlevelten> flaccid: could be reconsidered. idunno. Just a thought, like. ;)
<buck> .. no .. i htink looking at the running process is better
<flaccid> runlevelten:  you are right
<buck> im not saying my system was ever compromised..
<flaccid> using top or ksysguard is a good starting point particularly for cpu
<buck> i am stating that i had an issue like that other guy .. at about the same period of time of day
<flaccid> coincedences are common
<flaccid> so is bad spelling
<buck> i dont know how to spill either .. hahahah
<flaccid> shetip
<flaccid> :p\
<buck> but yeah now everything works fine.. whether my sys was compromised ..
<joao> thanks flaccid
<buck> or not . i dont know
<runlevelten> yeah - and excessive disk access is just as bad.
* runlevelten ponders system as root.
<JRL01192> exactly
<JRL01192> i will wait until miday when problem arrives
<buck> and me and JR probably were running the same tasks at the same time
<buck> but yeah .. coincidense
<flaccid> disk access a lot on a notebook = delay
<JRL01192> I have been reading up on news, and throughtout this week there has been alot of blackhate activity throughout the world
<buck> i should have tried other desktop .. like gnome or flux
<flaccid> buck: they are massive assumptions
<flaccid> buck: go back to windows?
<buck> hahahh
<JRL01192> lol
<buck> i am just stating that i had the same symptoms as JR .. not saying that i was being hacked
<buck> did you see me type anyting about how my system was running earlier
<runlevelten> Well anyway buck. First, check top when you're slowing down
<buck> nope .. when he stated that .. i just wanted it noted that i had same issues
<runlevelten> and watch what's beating the heck out of your hard drive, too.
<buck> i wasnt slowing down..
<buck> my mouse was eratic
<runlevelten> PS: you're not running GUI user apps as root, are you?
<buck> like i had no control and other windows were poping up front that i was in no way clicking
<JRL01192> could maximize and minimize windows?
<buck> and now everything is fine and i havent rebooted
<JRL01192> yep we have the same problems
<JRL01192> excpt my cpu starts to lag
<runlevelten> buck, did it behave like the scroll wheel was stuck?
<buck> im not assuming that i was being compromised or i would have stated that earlier ..
<runlevelten> buck, try scrolling on a window title before you answer that.
<runlevelten> so did it act just like that, but mental?
<JRL01192> I could scroll perfectly
<JRL01192> even in those conditions
<buck> hahah .. cool . well i may have been rolling my scroll button
<buck> i see thats a cool feature.. i dont know about it being stuck ..
<runlevelten> buck: there's some hard to identify bug that causes that to go mental every now and then.
<buck> but i see that the scroll can bring windows forward
<runlevelten> It always seems to be on systems with ati cards so far.
<JRL01192> I have Nvidia :)
<buck> and linux is designed to fix this issue without rebooting
<buck> i have nvidai too
<buck> an old one in this system .. a 5900 ultra
<runlevelten> Agh, well worth asking, just in case.
<JRL01192> lol this is too much of a coincidence.
<JRL01192> I have a 7900GTX
<buck> so i can see that the windows may have been the scroll ..
<buck> on my other system i have 2 7900 GT OC .. that are being replaced from BFG ..
<runlevelten> I don't use it to switch windows, although I do use it to switch desktops.
<buck> becuase of thier stupid over clocking the weakass memory
<Sanne> buck: usually you have some cron jobs running shortly after booting that may take some cpu. Maybe it's just updatedb running.
<JRL01192> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.97:37055      207.158.1.150:6667      ESTABLISHED; is this normal?
<runlevelten> irc
<buck> ... well you are on a router
<JRL01192> yep
<buck> and your .. isp should be the207
<runlevelten> JRL01192: that's IRC....
<JRL01192> k
<JRL01192> well now I only need to wait for the midday attack
<ivan> ciao
<ivan> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<buck> but was while my syetem was running for like 3 hours..
<buck> so i dont know if it was cron
<buck> i was so pissed that i left the computer
<buck> which i rarely do ..
<JRL01192> wtf? is cron? Are you talking about the game?
<buck> i think cron is a program that automatically runs tasks
<runlevelten> cron is the system that allows things to be run at particular times JRL01192
<runlevelten> very, very useful.
<buck> yeah .. and if that is running in the after noon rather than when you are not on it . can create havoc
<JRL01192> O I see, o well I do not use it
<buck> for instance say you are defraggin
<runlevelten> Well no, if things are set to run as cron jobs.
<buck> how do i know if there are tasks in it
<buck> and how can i check the config file
<buck> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<buck> nevermind
* runlevelten deletes lengthy post
<buck> now .. under crontab -e .. i see not tasks are there hidden cron tasks and where can i look them up
<buck> perhaps root tasks
<runlevelten> ls /etc/cron*  doesn't hurt either :)
<buck> i like this cron
<buck> i am gonna set some apps up
<JRL01192> !netstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netstat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buck> type netstat --help
<JRL01192> thanks ;)
* flaccid takes a rest
<Insane`KDE> Can anybody get me hooked to a guide to quickly and easily set up a virtual machine on linux? Or otherwise give me a package name
<flaccid> !virtualisation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<flaccid> damn americans who can't spell
<joao> where can i get the packages for kaffeine play all the restricted formats?
<buck> vmware is that good
<stdin> joao: kaffeine used xine, the package for xine is libxine-extracodecs
<flaccid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<buck> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Insane`KDE> !KQemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<aldin> hi, what should i put in ~/.vimrc, so when i type '/' it shows me all searches?
<Insane`KDE> !QEMU
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<JRL01192> I have used it before, few bugs here and there
<JRL01192> great program for using a proxy
<stdin> aldin: try asking in #vim
<JRL01192> keeping your anon
<aldin> stdin, ok, hope they are not sleeping hehe
<aldin> #vim
<JRL01192> *keeping you anonymous
<buck> is there a free rar utuility
<stdin> buck: the "unrar" package is the free one, the "unrar-nonfree" is the non free one
<JRL01192> 0.0
<buck> cool
<buck> thanks
<[ifr0g] > Hi, to allow dhcp calls on 255.255.255.255 what should i add to the routing table.
<[ifr0g] > I remember reading that some place, but lost the link.
<[ifr0g] > Never mind, i Got it ! route add -host 255.255.255.255 dev eth0 :)
<buck> thank you flaccid
<buck> opera is fast
<[ifr0g] > buck, faster than firefox ?
<flaccid> yeah it kills firefox
<flaccid> its 6MB..
<[ifr0g] > Nice, which version ?
<flaccid> any
<buck> oh yeah .. but does it have all the cool litle plugins
<flaccid> no
<[ifr0g] > :P
<flaccid> plugins are 3rd party
<[ifr0g] > Darn..
<[ifr0g] > I love the extensions.
<flaccid> opera would not make their browser unstable like that
<buck> yeah but what about like pop up blockers etc
<[ifr0g] > Well, it depends on the extentions you choose.
<flaccid> extensions are cool, but you need to ack how they are possible with firefox and why they are make firefox unstable...
<[ifr0g] > i am using around 8 and firefox is smooth.
<JRL01192> swiftfox pwns ALL!
<flaccid> opera has a pop up blocker and spam filter native
<buck> cool.. '
<buck> because i am viewing what the internet was designed for .. PORN
<flaccid> with firefox it depends on the extensions you install. but if you look at firefox deps and the size etc. its a piece of bloat..
<buck> and with that .. lots of pop ups and adds
<flaccid> buck:
<flaccid> use space
<flaccid> on pron pages
<JRL01192> I thought the internet was designed for learning :p
<buck> space .. how do you use that
<flaccid> the spacebar
<flaccid> click on a thumbnail then press space on that photo
<buck> i did that
* stdin refused to install "swiftfox"
<JRL01192> lol
<buck> space doesnt do ne things.. spcbr
<flaccid> sorry spacebar
<buck> just does a dwnpage like
<buck> probably becaus i am in kde
<flaccid> buck: correct and it does to next photo after that
<flaccid> does=goes
<buck> well let me switch DT brb
<Insane`KDE> How do I mount a filesystem with read+write permissions?
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<flaccid> !mount
<buck> back
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Insane`KDE> I used "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o fmask=0111,dmask=0000" but that's readonly
<flaccid> Insane`KDE: the first one shows the goods
<flaccid> or see
<flaccid> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<stdin> Insane`KDE: ntfs?
<flaccid> Insane`KDE:  -o rw
<Insane`KDE> stdin: Yes
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<buck> hahah .. that is cool flaccid
<Insane`KDE> Let's see
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<flaccid> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<flaccid> ntfs-3g is successor to fuse?
<stdin> flaccid: fuse != ntfs-3g
<Insane`KDE> -o rw failed
<stdin> flaccid: ntfs-3g uses fuse
<runlevelten> Yes, be very cautious about using write access on NTFS.
<runlevelten> :\
<buck> how do i install this ntfs program?>
<buck> hmmm will have to se
<[ifr0g] > runlevelten, what bad could happen ?
<flaccid> stdin: wasn't that my question ??
<flaccid> ok
<stdin> flaccid: no, fuse is more than just ntfs support
<buck> isnt that copywrite infringing .. ntfs fuse
<flaccid> depends on licensing
<buck> well i am gonna try and install this
<buck> i thought there was a switch in the KERNAL that allows for NTFS
<runlevelten> [ifr0g] : the spec can change or not work consistently between the two platforms.
<stdin> buck: yes, but it's basic support, ie: you can't create files or make them bigger/smaller
<arun> hello stdin, runlevelten
<buck> okay .. i see that now ..
<stdin> hi arun
<runlevelten> Besides which, if you don't live in the US, there's rarely any support at all for copyright stipulations preventing you from accessing your own content in your own home without redistributing anybody else's work.
<JRL01192> man the more I stay in here, the more familiar I become with Ubuntu
<buck> but in future bilds they plan on making this possible
<runlevelten> Regardless of what licenses attempt.
<buck> builds
* runlevelten hugs interoperability and fair use.
<buck> thats gonna be insane.. more resons to switch to LINUX ..
<runlevelten> hi arun
<Insane`KDE> Anybody help me here, I mounted my ntfs partitions using fuse, but I still can't write to them
<buck> new to linux but always enjoy free programs LICENSED OR NOT
<Insane`KDE> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Insane`KDE> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<runlevelten> Why does the fuse factoid point to ntfs support?
<buck> dnever bought a windows distro /// when they can release a copy that doesnt need a service pack in 5 year i amy consider it
<runlevelten> All of my software is legally licensed except for kernel tainting ones.
<buck> what is kernel tainting??
<runlevelten> I'm afraid I have no intention of reading or complying with any licensing requirements for them. They are already covered by the GPL, and if those companies wish to violate the GPL they have no reason to expecxt anything of me \o/
<buck> hahahhah
<bluejay561> xcg
<buck> .. is rebuilding your kernel easy .. i tried it once .. with no luck
<buck> is there an art .. what shoudl one read before attempting this
<runlevelten> If it ever becomes an issue, they can provide me with the source code for their kernel modules before we talk.
<JRL01192> good ol Microsoft, the modern thieves.
<runlevelten> Microsoft aren't thieves, that's not fair.
<flaccid> modern?
<flaccid> they stold dos
<buck> MS takes good ideas and with thier BILLIOINS of dollars makes em pretier
<flaccid> err stole dos
<flaccid> thats not modern...
<runlevelten> They're evil, and they're irrelevant.
<terry__> what's a cool desktop applet which sort of mirrors vista sidebar?
<buck> and another reason not to purchase windows
<buck> what is a cool linux sidebar
<flaccid> m$ has also been busted for using warez in their windows
<runlevelten> I don't know. If you're looking for the apps that vista sidebar lifted from though, you want kde sidebar and superkaramba.
<buck> MS is behind PIRACY
<buck> .. even tho they say they are against it
<flaccid> they are now a security company
<runlevelten> buck: yeah but ultimately, who cares?
<flaccid> and they invented viruses... go figure..
<JRL01192> ahhaha I just flushed an epidemic in the chatroom.
<buck> they are against it in the business sense but not in the personal sence
<flaccid> i care very much, anyone who doesn't um...
<flaccid> personal sense = capitalist sense
<buck> the whole point in them not caring about personal attemtps at software theft is if all the people are using it than the businesses will buy it because peope know how to use it
<terry__> runlevelten, can't find them in adept...
<runlevelten> anyone who doesn't...doesn't use their software?
<buck> NORTON invented VIRUS'
<flaccid> its all money...
<arun> runlevelten: lol
<flaccid> buck: no m$ did. norton just made money from it
<JRL01192> business wise they made fundamental moves to move the company further, personal wise they are just plain ol thieves
<buck> MS just made it possible
<buck> NORTON wrote the scripts
<flaccid> negative
<flaccid> norton wrote the original virus data files for the first viruses
<buck> Windows is the biggest virus .. and people actually infect thier own machines
<flaccid> it wouldn't be possible without an insecure OS called windows...
<runlevelten> terrys: kde sidebar and doccks are already installed
<runlevelten> superkaramba too, iirc
<buck> .. does flux have  cool sidebars
* runlevelten uses a SuSE system for work, you see.
* runlevelten so can't apt-cache search right now
<buck> is SuSE better run?
<flaccid> suse is commercial
<runlevelten> There are differences.
<terrys> runlevelten, really? i cant find them
<runlevelten> No, OpenSuSE is a community distro.
<flaccid> i thought we were talking about SuSE
<runlevelten> the SuSE name is commercially owned, but if Novell ever caused problems for that, the community distro would fork.
<flaccid> not OpenSuSE :)
<buck> .. okay.. what disto is SuSE built on mandrake / redhat / debian / etc
<flaccid> um
<arun> redhat i think
<runlevelten> What, SLES and SLED?
<buck> i have always like the debian build
<stdin> buck: it's a redhad type system, like mandrake
<runlevelten> SuSE is built on SuSE.
<buck> oh they have thier own build
<flaccid> yast is good
<flaccid> but thats about it
<runlevelten> it started out slackwaresque a long time ago
<joao> yast is nice
<runlevelten> before Debian IIRC.
<arun> yast is not nearly as good as adept
<stdin> redhat type = uses RPM
<|Lunar_Lamp|> !konversation
<joao> and the new version it will be much faster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> adept is not CLI/TUI..
<runlevelten> YaST does 100x more stuff than adept
<arun> !info konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 5038 kB, installed size 12996 kB
<buck> so this new SuSE should be a getter than
<runlevelten> adept covers about 1% of YaST's functionality, arun :)
<joao> yes
<JRL01192> shh runlevel is telling his ol story about slackware ; it started with slackware a long time ago...
<joao> the will be faster
<buck> I figure to RUN UT3 will need that
<arun> runlevelten: i've used yast with opensuse, and i've used adept, and i know which one i'd rather use
<runlevelten> Well you should always choose what you use. OpenSuSE 10.3 is looking... incredible.
<joao> *boot
<runlevelten> arun: I'd be interested to see you do anything except package management with adept.
<NiceGuyUK> Can someone please remind me where you tell Kontact that you want Firefox as the default browser, not Konqueror?
<arun> runlevelten: i wouldn't :)
<runlevelten> anything except GUI package management, for that matter.
<buck> hmmm this suse seams like the answer for the next gen games
<flaccid> don't compare a TUI to a GUI for a start
<terrys> why does apt-cache find superkaramba where adept doesn't?
<stdin> NiceGuyUK: in system settings > default application
<runlevelten> buck: very doubtful.
<terrys> do they use the same sources?
<flaccid> um its all linux...
<runlevelten> buck: SuSE is very secure, and robust, but it carries a lot of high latency stuff. Kubuntu is much snappier, which makes it probably more useful for games.
<buck> yeah . i think UT2004 runs smoother on my linux box with a lesser card than my windwos system
<buck> video card
<buck> im sure the shaders on my windwos are better
<buck> i should try it on that system
<buck> .. does linux support shaders and SLI
<JRL01192> talking about games if it wasn't for Punkbuster linux would have a whole lot FPS under the bag
<flaccid> buck: what do i need to do to run UT2004
<runlevelten> I find that UT2004's native  runs suboptimally on modern distros.
<buck> just install it
<buck> if you have the disk ..
<runlevelten> *native client. It was a lot faster and better.
<flaccid> buck: i have nothing
<buck> sh linux-ut2004.sh
<buck> sometiinbg like that
<buck> and a key
<flaccid> i don't have that script yet
<flaccid> is it free or not free?
<runlevelten> it's on disk 3 if you have the cds.
<Insane`KDE> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<buck> well sudo linux-ut2005.sh
<runlevelten> flaccid ^
<buck> i have the DVD ..
<Insane`KDE> !GParted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<flaccid> i have the internet available
<buck> but thats all there is to it .. oh than the update
<flaccid> how can i install it via that lol
<flaccid> the internet here is faster than my cdrom..
<buck> you have to get the update.. and that took me a while .. to get .. but someone here helped me install it
<pvandewyngaerde> parted magic ! http://www.partedmagic.com/
<flaccid> im on 50mbps
<flaccid> URI?
<buck> you also need a key
<flaccid> so i guess its non-free then
<buck> i also installed doom3
<runlevelten> of course it's non-free.
<buck> well thats the beauty of the top devs .. they are making LINUX engines
<NiceGuyUK> stdin : thanks (and sorry for the delay in thanking you, work intervened :( )
<buck> too
<flaccid> of course?
<runlevelten> the ut2kx installers were distributed by default.
<stdin> NiceGuyUK: :)
<runlevelten> look on your discs.
<joao> where can we find ut2004 natively for linux?
<buck> yeah .. EPIC made mention that UT3 may be linux too by default
<runlevelten> on the disk.
<buck> but the disk
<buck> buy
<buck> one of about 6 games i have purchased
* flaccid tries browsing UT site by opera. not good
* runlevelten tries ways of spelling disc
<stdin> you buy the game and download the linux engine from the website
<buck> no
<buck> its on the disc
<flaccid> buy or not... im just trying to enter the website
<runlevelten> Yes, with doom 3. With UT2kx, you install the engine from the game disc.
<buck> DOOM 3 and queke 4 you would need to get engine on website
<flaccid> for some reason i need a date?
<buck> your age
<flaccid> the engines are in repos..
<buck> and you are going into the UT3 website
<flaccid> thats personal
<buck> just 1/1/1800
<runlevelten> Age verification. Make one up like everyone else does.
<buck> 1/1/1900
<flaccid> thats what google gave me
<flaccid> it doesn't verify age at all
<buck> yeah .. but not much info on ut2004 .. heres a link
<buck> http://www.linuxelectrons.com/features/reviews/playing-unreal-tournament-2004-linux http://www.linuxelectrons.com/features/reviews/playing-unreal-tournament-2004-linux
<flaccid> ok i was born in 1910.. that let me through.. so secure
<runlevelten> I'm not aware of epic ever offering the installers for download.
<runlevelten> updates, yes.
<dawiz> well
<joao> !qanta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buck> yeah ..after you get the cd/dvd you just typesudo sh linus-ut2004.sh .. something like that
<dawiz> no linux distro will install on this thinkpad
<runlevelten> !quanta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> dawiz: try a different computer/brand
<stdin> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<buck> IBM theres your problem . hahahah
<joao> how can i put firefox to become my deafult browser for everything?
<dawiz> its old
<joao> !Quanta+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buck> sawiz .. if you cant run a live disk than trash the thinkpad
<dawiz> im not going to buy another computer
<dawiz> lol
<stdin> joao: what are you looking for?
<flaccid> sweet
<dawiz> it runs live disks
<joao> the package for quanta..but i will get it in their website
<runlevelten> joao: kcontrol  kde componenets  default apps
<runlevelten> change web browser to firefox
<runlevelten> *components
<runlevelten> quanta is usually in kdewebdev or similar
<llutz> joao: sudo aptitude install quanta
<runlevelten> do an apt-cache search quanta
* runlevelten is denied the pleasure of apt  at this time :(
<joao> ok thanks :)
<flaccid> apt is also searchable in konq
<dawiz> man
<flaccid> eg. apt:/show?nvidia-glx-new
* runlevelten or would look for ya.
<dawiz> i hate doing this
<buck> what is the gnome equiv of kconrtol
<stdin> joao: it's in the repos
<flaccid> buck: try #ubuntu
<runlevelten> Gnome equivalent of kcontrol? Hahaha.
<stdin> !quanta | joao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !info quanta | joao
<ubotu> joao: quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<runlevelten> You don't need to change stuff.
<stdin> buck: probably gconf
<runlevelten> "You don't need to change stuff." < Gnome's answer to kcontrol :p
<buck> .. well i switch between ..
<buck> i like KDE but ut2004 runs better in Gnome
<runlevelten> No there's the gregedit^w gconf-editor I suppose
<runlevelten> buck: It shouldn't do, tbh.
<buck> what is tbh
<flaccid> i guess when a proprietery game works better in a DE, swich to dit
<runlevelten> buck: I should use fluxbox when you're running games
<JRL01192> I love gnome, YAY NO MORE lags.
<flaccid> not
<buck> i use flux
<buck> thats what i am on now
<runlevelten> to be honest
<flaccid> why use fluxbox
<buck> becuase its fast
<flaccid> use no window manager
<buck> loads fast
<runlevelten> flaccid: fluxbox is very fast and light
<flaccid> no window manager is faster than fluxbox
<buck> yeah .. when i am in KDE i gte an aweful flicker
<dawiz> fluxbox is fast and light
<runlevelten> well, I'm not hugely keen on the most recent builds I've used on kubuntu, they seem very slow.
<dawiz> i like icewm
<runlevelten> Still much snappier than everything else though, but login isn't instant.
<stdin> KDE is always fast and versatile enough for me
<dawiz> i use kde tho
<buck> login is fast with fluxbox
<stdin> if not there's always bash
<dawiz> i like the eye candy
<runlevelten> login is usually instant with fluxbox.
<flaccid> you are comparing apples with bananans
<flaccid> ...
<buck> gnome i like how my windows giggle and i can cube my work spaces
<runlevelten> The good bit about fluxbox is that it plays very nicely with KDE
<buck> yeah .. very fast .. like hit enter and you are in
<flaccid> its like saying my truck is not as fast as that motorbike
<buck> infact there was someting i did that gave me my kde display in flux
<runlevelten> so you can pick bits of your DE and run them as required, or even run the whole of KDE when you've finished gaming.
<dawiz> gnome is too much like macos9
<buck> and i had the bars at bottom and top with the little icons
<stdin> you want a fast GUI, "Xorg :1 & export DISPLAY=:1 ; xterm"
<flaccid> stdin: i already said that :p
<buck> can i apt-get install Xorg-Desktop
<stdin> but I gave the commands :P
<stdin> buck: xorg-desktop??
<runlevelten> fluxbox is like a lower KDE runlevel, basically.
<runlevelten> heh
<flaccid> buck: no
<buck> no
<buck> hahah
<flaccid> just don't startkde...
<buck> flux is cool
<buck> basic and minimal
<flaccid> X w/ no window manager....
<dawiz> yeah flux is cool
<dawiz> nothing is as fast as cli tho
<stdin> enlightenment is a nice desktop
<runlevelten> It's great if you want to play assaultcube while kmail loads, instead of watching the KDE splash, too :)
<flaccid> comparing cli to gui is apples and bannanas
<buck> back .. hit exit . .by mistake
<flaccid> i woudn't be using kde if i wanted performance...
* genii sips an extra large black coffee
<aldin> In file included from linspireclear.cpp:31:
<aldin> linspireclear.h:31:25: error: kdecoration.h: No such file or directory
<aldin> , where do i find this header?
<runlevelten> enlightenment is OK, but it's not as KDE-friendly as fb
<flaccid> if i wanted performance, i woudln't be using X ata ll
<flaccid> at all
<dawiz> it is comparing apples and bananas
<stdin> aldin: go to https://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for the file
<flaccid> aldin: try #kde or post on kde-apps.org
<buck> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<runlevelten> If you want performance + stability *and* a full-fat DE, you certainly don't base that on gtk cruft, imo.
<JRL01192> alright then what would be good for performance than?
<stdin> besides Qt just looks nicer :)
* BluesKaj drinks a coffee watches the.".i like this and Ilke that BS"  ...who cares :)
<flaccid> people dont understand that features = overhead
<runlevelten> buggy, poorly written garbage, with an API that has the stability of quicksand.
<volodya> hi. I looks like after suspend/resume, my laptop clock is not adjusted and remains whatever is was before suspect. How do I diagnose what's wrong?
<dawiz> obviously not you blues
<runlevelten> *porting* apps between different Gnome versions soon puts you off.
<meditans> ciao a tutti
<aldin> stdin, thanks, this actually helped me, it is in kdebase-dev thanks!
<runlevelten> right, food!
<buck> why do you have to port an app
<Alloosh> hello all
<Alloosh> I give up
<Alloosh> I cant get this thing to work
<Alloosh> will some one please please please help me
<Alloosh> I cant share files between 2 computers
<stdin> aldin: if you are compiling KDE apps, you'll probably want the kde-devel package (and yeah, I use the website to search for files in packages all the time)
<buck> u still haveing trouble mating the network
<Alloosh> yessssssssssssss
<flaccid> Alloosh: cite an error message, i will help
<Alloosh> ok
<Alloosh> please tell me what to do exactly
<flaccid> i already did that
<Alloosh> I got everything to work except this
<buck> just rmote in flaccid .. hhahahhaha
<flaccid> please tell me your error, exactly...
<Alloosh> I told you
<flaccid> sorry what was it
<Alloosh> I cant get the two computers together
<flaccid> thats not an error thats a condition
<Alloosh> one computer runs ubuntu and the other run xp
<aldin> stdin, thanks, i will install kde-devel
<runlevelten> buck: you have to port apps because of poor API stability
<stdin> aldin: warning, it's massive
<flaccid> Alloosh: did you try smbclient ?
<Alloosh> how ?
<Alloosh> can you give me step by step instructions
<Alloosh> ?
<runlevelten> Qt is ten times the toolkit, in my personal opinion :)
<buck> ahh .. okay
<Alloosh> I swear iam dumping the xp computer after I get my files
<aldin> stdin, nevermind, btw i did apt-get build-dep kde-style-lipstik so it pulled some devel files before
<buck> so if my app is not stable i should rebuild it in the DTE that i am gonna use it in mainly .
<flaccid> Alloosh: smbclient -NL //10.0.0.1
<flaccid> 10.0.0.1 being the IP of the Xp computer
<arun> has anyone here tried the beta version of kde 4?
<stdin> aldin: well kde-devel is really just a meta package that pull a lot of the same tings, and then some
<buck> so read and see what DTE the program prefers and install it there?
<Alloosh> can you please tell me what to do exactly
<Alloosh> like how to open the stuff and edit
<Alloosh> step by step please
<runlevelten> buck: No. API stability affects how the program is implemented. It means whether the programming environment can be relied on to exist or work the same way in the next release.
<BluesKaj> arun, i tried the suse live cd version...wouldn't boot
<aldin> stdin, yap, i noticed it, btw i like that meta package so i dont bother like now hehe
<flaccid> Alloosh: i just did. that command it to check that you can view the shares on the xp machine
<Alloosh> can you give me the full comand
<flaccid> [23:03]  <flaccid> Alloosh: smbclient -NL //10.0.0.1
<flaccid> [23:03]  <flaccid> 10.0.0.1 being the IP of the Xp computer
<buck> .. well .. i dont see a standard DTE for LINUX and this is gonna be a kick in the ass. why are the devs making so many DTEs when they should be standardizing on ONE and make it configurable
<flaccid> that was the full command
<flaccid> 2nd time..
<Alloosh> ok
<Alloosh> here is the error
<flaccid> what is a DTE?
<Alloosh> timeout connecting to 10.0.0.1:445
<Alloosh> timeout connecting to 10.0.0.1:139
<Alloosh> Error connecting to 10.0.0.1 (Operation already in progress)
<buck> DESK TOP EDITIONS
<runlevelten> buck: homogeny is only meaningful to the windows user. It means nothing and is of no technical use tbh.
<flaccid> Alloosh: you need to substutue 10.0.0.1 with the LAN IP of the XP box
<BluesKaj> Alloosh:  have you installed samba ?
<Alloosh> how?
<Alloosh> yes I have samba
<runlevelten> If you want to program to a platform that will exist for desktop apps, you have Qt and you have Gtk.
<buck> edition .. i meant environment
<flaccid> buck: linux is a kernel only.
<Alloosh> would some one connect to me and fix please
<BluesKaj> ok, smb4k samba browser ? try that
<flaccid> Alloosh: already tried 4 times. giving up, sorry.
<arun> BluesKaj: does opensuse still have the 5 cd install?
<buck> yeah .. but if a program runs differently from DTE to DTE than this is a bottleneck
<runlevelten> They don't. They play nice, tbh.
<flaccid> buck: negative. its  different userland implementation
<BluesKaj> dunno arun .mine was just the kde4 version live on one cd
<arun> BluesKaj: ah ok
<JRL01192> soo many new words JR needs to learn in linux *notesdown
<buck> yeah .. but having to change api etc etc because of DTE issues is bull all programs should rely on the KERNAL not the DTE
<arun> is gutsy gibbon going to have kde 4?
<Alloosh> thanks anyway flaccid
<Alloosh> any one else can help in that
<Alloosh> ?
<flaccid> buck: DTE is not standard, its not even de facto...
<buck> i like haveing the power to change DTES its awesome..
<runlevelten> buck: I don't think you're getting the point of what libs are for.
<BluesKaj> Alloosh: sudo apt-get install smb4k
<flaccid> buck: its a load of shite
<buck> but dont you think it would be saner if all programs worked in all environments
<runlevelten> buck: That's like saying "everyne who wants a car should start melting iron ore instead of buying one."
<flaccid> BluesKaj: already did that. user not getting it :(
<flaccid> buck: then there would be no such thing as a linux distro.
<runlevelten> buck: You're talking about reimplementing a whole GUI toolkit for every app.
<Alloosh> blueskaj, I have used that and its installed
<buck> .. not at all .. i liek that i can choose what interface i want .. but programs should work in all interfaces equally
<runlevelten> buck: there could be nothing more standards-averse.
<stdin> buck: if the app doesn't run in all DEs, then it's the apps fault
<buck> yeah .. i agree ..
<runlevelten> stdin: Exactly, that's what standards are for.
<buck> and like i said .. i have multiple DTEs so i can run an app where it likes to ru
<buck> n
<flaccid> one word
<flaccid> actually two
<buck> like fluxbox is a KDE type interface
<flaccid> extensibility interoperability
<runlevelten> it's trivial to test that your app docks, that your shortcuts are in the right places, that drag and drop is OK (within the limitations of the environment) and so on.
<flaccid> buck: no it not at all
<dawiz> i dont understand why nothing installs on this thinkpad
<BluesKaj> ok Alloosh, run these cmnds in the terminal :sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt ,  then :sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount
<flaccid> fluxbox is a window manager
<buck> but i cant run ut2004 in KDE with out the flicker .. maybe the update fixed that i can in fluxbox
<flaccid> buck: you never know till you work it out. dont assume.
<runlevelten> right, really food this time.
<buck> i dig this linux .. but just amazes me that there are so many different environments
<buck> say i took out gui altogether
<Alloosh> bluskaj, done
<buck> everything should run fine in command line correct
<BluesKaj> ok Alloosh, now open smb4k
<dawiz> one of the things that makes nix great is all the options
<Alloosh> bluskaj, how?
<dawiz> linux is really just the kernel
<buck> yeah .. but the builds are different the installers are different why cant linux start standardizing so it can beat up windows
<BluesKaj> in the k-menu/utilities
<championchap> bah, dont start that.. as dar as anyone needs to know, Linux is the whole thing
<dawiz> eh
<flaccid> buck: linux is a kernel only. that is the short answer.
<buck> ieee should help it about
<flaccid> lo
<flaccid> linux is just a kernel
* flaccid repeats in head
<buck> seems so chatic
<dawiz> linux is really just linus's kernel
<Alloosh> blueskaj, can we please have a private chat ?
<stdin> championchap: no linux is the kernel, GNU/Linux or U|Kbuntu is the OS
<BluesKaj> ok Alloosh
<genii> Bah. anyone deal with these "jmicron" sata/IDe chipsets yet? My new board has these., 6.06 doesn't like it. Can't find my 7.04 cd ...are there drivers for this chipset in newer releases?
<buck> ahh .. okay .. i see .. now that makes more sense..
<dawiz> linus's kernel and the gnu tools are the os
<Alloosh> thanks blueskaj, where and how ?
<stdin> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<stdin> see ^ :)
<buck> okay .. there are differnt OS's in the community that are built on  a common kernal
<buck> kernel
<buck> yeah .. i was just typing that in stdin
<buck> hhahah
<genii> !jmicron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jmicron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawiz> everything else is just flavoring
<dawiz> lol
<buck> now i see .. so its got flavor
* genii sips a coffee and ruminates
<stdin> buck: that's why we have the bot, saves typing :p
<championchap> I know that, but to the average user what does it really matter?
<flaccid> this is quite arguable...
<BluesKaj> look at the tabs Alloosh, my nick should be there
<dawiz> and ppl like many dif flavors
<buck> well than i can see .. so how long does it take to find the flavor of the month
<dawiz> to the avg use it doesnt really
<stdin> championchap: so, to "the average user" Windows is the computer, not even a concept of an OS
<buck> hahaha
<buck> window woot
<genii> If you want to get an idea of how many OS are out there just go to distrowatch
<flaccid> but there is only 1 m$ :p
<championchap> bah, fine.. all I was getting at is it's about as important to most people as if its Linux or GNU/Linux or whatever
<buck> thats why i asked what in your oppinion is the best DTE and everyone has a diffente one.. but i think KDE stands out the most
<BluesKaj> Alloosh:  which IRC client are you on ?
<buck> FB is built on that
<buck> and its cool
<dawiz> its nice that ubuntu and other distros are preconfiguring and simplifying things i think tho
<flaccid> buck: no such thing as a DTE!
<buck> !dte
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dte - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> haha
<buck> jahhaha
<flaccid> prove me wrong
<Alloosh> yes
<Alloosh> how
<buck> well apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Alloosh> and where ?
<buck> says differently
<stdin> buck: DE = Desktop Environment
<buck> ok
<dawiz> i used to run slack for a while
<buck> !DE
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dawiz> couple years
<stdin> buck: ie: desktop is one word
<buck> .. and that duech
<buck> hjahah a
<dawiz> then i got an ibook g4
<buck> yeah .. well in my world its 2
<BluesKaj> Alloosh: look athe tabs , you'll see my nick , click on it
<dawiz> loved darwin really
<flaccid> DTE != DE
<buck> how abot DtE
<buck> hahaha
<dawiz> installed kubuntu on my g4
<championchap> both desk and top are seperate words, who decided they should be merged?
<flaccid> negative
<Alloosh> did
<Alloosh> and nothing happened
<buck> as the t is small indicates its part of the D
<dawiz> but no support for ppc flahplayer and thingsa made me just stick to darwin
<stdin> championchap: it's one word, because it describes something
<buck> darwin
<genii> Interestingly, Ubuntu is currently 1 at distrowatch and Debian is 6  LOL
<dawiz> then the g4 mobo took a dump
<buck> !darmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buck> !darwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawiz> darwin*
<Alloosh> thats wqhat I received
<Alloosh> Received CTCP 'DCC CHAT chat 1177673998 1026' (to Alloosh) from BluesKaj
<buck> hmm ..
<buck> what is ithis darwin
<buck> is it a DE
<dawiz> mac osX
<dawiz> or openBSD
<buck> or its MAC
<championchap> So why not Remotecontrol?
<flaccid> darwin is an older version of mac os x. 10.4 iirc
<dawiz> i went back to slack for a while and remembered how much of a headache it was to set everything up
<buck> what is slack?
<buck> !slack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> buck: slackware
<buck> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<dawiz> and pat just released slack 12 so 11 was really outdated by the time i went back to slack
<buck> why is ubuntu not slackware
<championchap> 12 is out? wow, the 11 release seemed to take forever
<stdin> buck: why is the sun not the moon?
<dawiz> i figured since kubuntu worked so well with my apple hardware id give a shot on this new box
<stdin> buck: because they are different
<hw__> Adept manager tells me that another (apt) appliction is already running, but it isn't. Which lock file(s) I've to remove?
<dawiz> i havce to say im liking it
<flaccid> why is my penis not large
<buck> .. well says other linux distubutions .. fedora would seam not to be slack ware
<flaccid> !lock
<JRL01192> slackware is a headache but it rewards when you finish the problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> Alloosh: nevermind the private chat, you prolly aren't registered
<dawiz> but if i were running a server id be back in slack with a quickness
<stdin> flaccid: i was tempted to say !coc :p
<flaccid> im not sure genitals is in the CoC
<BluesKaj> Alloosh:  sudo apt-get install smb4k
<buck> well slack ware is like more secure .. or do you .. build your own kernel ..
<flaccid> ffs
<Alloosh> done blueskaj
<dawiz> depends on what i need to use an os for
<buck> im just a newb sorry for tall the questions.l.
<dawiz> this is a personal box at home
<flaccid> if you want secure secure, don't use linux
<stdin> buck: slackware isn't necessarily more secure that ubuntu
<dawiz> i jusat need a stable computing platform for basic functions at home
<stdin> if you want secure, don't turn your computer on
<dawiz> slack is more stable
<flaccid> dawiz: kubuntu is fine
<BluesKaj> ok Alloosh , open it in the k-menu/utilities
<dawiz> i like kubuntu
<buck> okay .. people tell me to run fedora
<dawiz> i dont need the headache of slack right now
<Alloosh> how blueskaj?
<flaccid> buck: run fedora
<dawiz> forget fedora
<stdin> buck: people tell me to eat more fruit, doesn't mean I will :p
<championchap> eugh, i hated fedora 5
<flaccid> eat more fruit
<stdin> no
<stdin> :)
<buck> my brother swears upon it.. never seems to get it running on his systems tho
<buck> hahaha
<flaccid> try more distros... whatever..
<dawiz> their is no need to go through the hassle of doing anything else with this computer kubuntu meets all my needs
<championchap> get him on Gentoo
<BluesKaj> Alloosh:  do you see the blue icon with letter K down in the panel?
<flaccid> people love to swear on something they know nothing about...
<buck> yeah .. im telling you .. i am having more success
<stdin> buck: just like applications, you should try them all and pick the one YOU like, not the one they TELL you to like
<Alloosh> blueskaj, NO!
<flaccid> 'i swear on this' 'why', 'i just do'
<dawiz> i think i might go to str8 deb tho, if i get bored with the simplicity
<buck> with ubuntu/kubuntu/fb
<dawiz> lol
<BluesKaj> Alloosh:  are on Kubuntu or ubuntu
<buck> i messed with debian before ..
<flaccid> most people that swear on stuff have no idea.
* stdin wonders who this "they" is anyway
<dawiz> i just like apt-get
<Alloosh> ok
<Alloosh> ok
<dawiz> lol
<Alloosh> got you
<championchap> Ubuntu and Debian are pretty similar really
<dawiz> it rocks
<Alloosh> iam ubuntu
<dawiz> the repositories are immense
<Alloosh> I have to go to ubuntu chat right ?
<buck> yeah and knoppix
<dawiz> yeah they are
<buck> i tried redhat hated it .. and mandrake
<flaccid> the debian system is just better than rpm . its pretty simple
<buck> i seemed to like the debian base distros
<JRL01192> isn't apt-get pretty new to the linux community
<dawiz> man packages in slack can be a pain sometimes
<buck> for ease
<BluesKaj> it should be in the program menu Alloosh
<flaccid> JRL01192: nope
<championchap> first time i played with Linux at all i used the SLAX Live CD. Fell in love there and then
<dawiz> compiling everything from source...ugh
<buck> is it true that we are gonna get CNR like linspire
<flaccid> what is CNR
<stdin> I've used SuSE, mandrake/mandrive, Debian, Fedore and some others I don't even remember.
<buck> click and run
<dawiz> slack rules
<flaccid> sounds like a load of shit to me
<flaccid> ooops
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid> !language > flaccid
<dawiz> if you need an os like that
<JRL01192> slack rulz until the kernel crashes
<flaccid> even though shit is in the dictionary and normal language where i am..
<buck> !shit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawiz> yeha if it crashes
<flaccid> !shite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buck> nope not in the bots dictionary
<dawiz> slack is famous for its uptimes
<buck> i think he was refering to LOAD
<flaccid> bsd is more famous for uptimes than linux
<championchap> BSD scares me
<dawiz> well bsd is pretty widely used
<buck> okay .. BSD i tried that ones
<JRL01192> slack is infamous for updating kernels
<dawiz> lol
<BluesKaj> Alloosh:  but yes, you should join #ubuntu chat
<dawiz> slack 12 has 2.6 now
<buck> so this sytem updates kernels 2 times  a year
<flaccid> bsd never updates kernels. sweet.
<dawiz> it was always standard in slack to update the kernel upon install since stock is a 2.4
<JRL01192> :)
<buck> its not that hard to update kernal .. correct
<buck> i just have to configure kernel
<JRL01192> lol if you want the benifits that is
<dawiz> i dont think its too hard
<buck> and load in the latest one
<dawiz> tons of howtos out there
<JRL01192> if you don't*
<flaccid> rarely is there benefits...
<buck> yeah .  i did it
<buck> was long and hard
<buck> and didnt work . haha h
<flaccid> feel free to tell me the benefits
<buck> so now i am affraid
<JRL01192> lol I remember everytime I try to update the slackware KErnel it always crashed on me
<JRL01192> it was like 98% success rate
<flaccid> ubuntu installs and updates grub kernel wise for you
<dawiz> never had an issue in slack with the kernel
<dawiz> only upgraded the kernel a couple times tho
<buck> so 7.10 should install on its own
<JRL01192> I never upgraded the kernel since it was soo old
<dawiz> i wish something wouldve installed on this old thinkpad
<dawiz> i cant believe im installing winblows
<flaccid> if a kernel update is available it will do it and update grub
<buck> benifits of kernel updating are like /usb support / epci etc etc
<buck> hardware mods to the core ..
<dawiz> yep to go wifi in slack i updated the kernel
<JRL01192> :)
<dawiz> that was like slack 9
<flaccid> buck: negative
<buck> i was amazed when i plugged in my USB wifi .. and it found it a.. and allowed me to install my bc43xx
<JRL01192> good ol slack days there was never a day I wasn't pissed
<flaccid> a point release of the 2.6 kernel aint going to give you anything
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> yeah teaches you alot about nix tho
<JRL01192> hell yes
<buck> kernel how to has been removed for review
<BluesKaj> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<buck> sorry for the off topic
<buck> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid> !language > flaccid
<BluesKaj> ppl are reluctant to ask questions if there's too much "insider" talk going on
<buck> !language | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dawiz> they are?
<flaccid> danke
<stdin> dawiz: yes
<buck> yeah .. i understand ..
<buck> im learning how to rebuild my kernel
<dawiz> not sure what you base that on
<JRL01192> how do I disable a connection in nestat?
<dawiz> man netstat
<championchap> if everyone is talking about compiling software from source etc, then the "noobs" will feel like idiots for not knowing how to use the update manager or something
<buck> netstat --help
<happytiger> Openoffice has been  broken in gutsy for nearly 3 weeks now anybody nows why and status on this?
<stdin> JRL01192: you stop the process that's connected
<ubuntu______> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<stdin> happytiger: #ubuntu+1
<dawiz> sounds like low self esteem to me
<dawiz> lol
<BluesKaj> dawiz:  if you want prove yer knowledge, then help someone
<buck> !kdesystemguard
<dawiz> got a question?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdesystemguard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<happytiger> :-) thx stdin
<buck> !kde system guard
<dawiz> no ones askin
<dawiz> beem a minute
<buck> kde system gaurd looks like a utility that can do that
<stdin> michalek: why did you call !op?
<michalek> i don't know
<michalek> what can id o
<buck> what is this sytem guard
<stdin> michalek: if you abuse the !op call then you can be kicked or banned
<dawiz> i dont know everything obviuosly, but what i do know i love to share as free and open  knowledge
<Hobbsee> ubuntu___: ?
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<ksivaji> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dawiz> kinda like my os
<Hobbsee> michalek: ?
<michalek> stdin: oh ok i will never do it again
<stdin> michalek: only do that if you need the ops help, if there is someone ignoring the rules
<flaccid> !info ksysguard
<ubotu> ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 (feisty), package size 508 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<michalek> ok
<buck> seams like i have XORG running
<ksivaji> lol
<stdin> buck: yes, that's what gives you graphics :p
<buck> !watchdog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about watchdog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buck> wb massi_
<dawiz> man xp took about an hour to format this 10gb hd
<dawiz> lol
<Riddell> michalek: hmm?
<buck> an hour damn that a long time
<Dr_willis> dawiz,  ive noticed that xp is amazingly slow in formating..
<flaccid> buck: where did you get 'watchdog' from?
<Dr_willis> the quick format options rarely seem quicker
<buck> its in my process table
<dawiz> nope it was almost as slow
<flaccid> buck: in kubuntu?
<dawiz> i started over thinking something was wrong it was so slow
<buck> .. i am in FB which i believe is based on KDE
<flaccid> FB?
<dawiz> buck: have you tried icewm
<runlevelten> it's not.
<dawiz> ?
<runlevelten> buck: it's not.
<buck> fluxbox
<Dr_willis> FB?
<flaccid> fluxbox nothing to do with kde
<Dr_willis> Fluxbox is not based on kde at all.
<Dr_willis> :)
<dawiz> try icewm you might like it
<buck> .. really .. well it show more KDE tools than KDE does
<Dr_willis> blackbox,openbox,flusbox,
<Dr_willis> shows where?
<buck> when i click on screen
<Dr_willis> You mean the app menus?
<runlevelten> that's a text file - ~/.fluxbox/menu
<flaccid> watchdog must be some kernel thang or somehing.there is a swsoft product called the same, but i can' be that
<buck> yeah .. show more k -- programs
<buck> kde has lot less
<flaccid> lol whats a kde tool heh
<JRL01192> !klogd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klogd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !find ksyslog
<runlevelten> buck: lots of stuff has been gutted out of the kmenu in kubuntu.
<Dr_willis> most all the menu items are generated on the fly, on myt systems fluxbox and kde, show about the same stuff.. I normally clean out the menus greately. :)
<ubotu> Package/file ksyslog does not exist in feisty
<PhinnFort> !find ksystemlog
<ubotu> Found: ksystemlog
<PhinnFort> !info ksystemlog
<ubotu> ksystemlog: log viewing application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 192 kB, installed size 692 kB
<flaccid> mysef, i don't care about the menus so much.i care about stabiility which is lacking a lot of the time
<buck> icecream .. i can apt-get install icecream
<PhinnFort> tried tastymenu?
<PhinnFort> it's an excellent k-menu replacement
<JRL01192> thnks
<buck> watchdog .. this is PID 3 ..
<buck> what exactly does this watch
<runlevelten> I use alt f2 in kubuntu. the k menu is basically useless now.
<runlevelten> half the apps are missing, the hierarchy's been stuffed up, etc.
<PhinnFort> buck: your systems responsivity
<Allergen_> hi all
<buck> .. you mention system responsivity ?>?
<buck> thats what watchdog is
<PhinnFort> runlevelten: try moving the .local dir in your home dir somewhere else
<PhinnFort> buck: if your system hangs, it's supposed to reboot it for you
<PhinnFort> afaik
<buck> ahh .. cool ..
<buck> thank you
<Allergen_> ( someone who knows how to compilate SDL? )
<buck> im still haveing difficult time with midi
<flaccid> Allergen_: you don't need to compile sdl?
<dawiz> midi?
<flaccid> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<PhinnFort> yw
<dawiz> whats the trouble?
<Allergen_> flaccid: i d like to use sdl in programs
<buck> i will try this again
<flaccid> Allergen_: install the package sdl
<Allergen_> flaccid: but when i compilate and execute ... nothing hapen
<flaccid> my bad
<Allergen_> flaccid: i ve got librairies
<flaccid> Allergen_: im just looking now. the libraries should all be thats required
<runlevelten> thanks PhinnFort.
<Allergen_> flaccid : i juste ust the Konsole witg gcc command, to compilate
* runlevelten does so now by ssh so he can have a nice suprise later
<PhinnFort> runlevelten: np
<michalek> how can i get to my files by kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> michalek,  clarify that a bit....
<buck> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/doc/timidity-patches-eaw/examples/timidity.cfg': No such file or directory
<buck> i get this error
<flaccid> Allergen_: why are you compiling sdl?
<flaccid> michalek: using mouse?
<Dr_willis> On IRC it pays to be very clear and concise. :) but not overly verbose.
<buck> its not needed .. okay ..
<dawiz> buck: your prolly typing something wrong
<flaccid> buck: there file does not exist
<buck> no . copy paste
<buck> okay . now i will to timidity myfile.mid.. (myfile = crawling.mid)
<michalek> ok but i have windows and now i'm using kubuntu live-cd
<buck> and nothing
<dawiz> buck: $man cp
<Allergen_> flaccid: i want to learn how to open windows from a program-C, and i d like to make games later
<runlevelten> I really need to get off my backside and get an alternative kmenu built for kubuntu at some point.
* runlevelten doesn't get much  time :(
<flaccid> Allergen_: learn how to program
<ksivaji> when i restart my apache server i am not getting any ok message or something which intimate that apache is restarted
<Allergen_> flaccid: in fact i want to use ths sdl fonctions... and i d like to compilate my programme in c
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart.
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart.
<PhinnFort> yes
<Allergen_> flaccid: i know the C
<buck> how do i change that cp
<Allergen_> flaccid: but i don t know how to compilate projetc
<flaccid> Allergen_: if you are having problems, we dont support programming here
<Dr_willis> michalek,  look in /media/ see if your windows drive is shown there.
<buck> still wants to go there .. because i pointed it to something that doesnt exsist
<Dr_willis> michalek,  or in media:/ in the filemanager
<buck> man cp thanks
<Allergen_> flaccid: it ' s not programming program
<Allergen_> flaccid : problem*
<flaccid> Allergen_: show me a specific error message then
<buck> i dont konw man
<buck> grrr
<flaccid> buck: you can't copy a file that doesn't exist
<buck> i know ..
<flaccid> the question is why it doesn't exist
<flaccid> etc.
<buck> but now i did that .. when i type timidity xxx.mid gives me error
<flaccid> sorry can't help there
<NickPresta> ksivaji, depending on the script in /etc/init.d/apache, you won't get a confirmation message after restart - I know I don't. Open up /etc/init.d/apache2 and see the section for restart and if it outputs anything...
<ksivaji> NickPresta ho ok ok
<buck> i think i am figuring this out ..
<flaccid> yeah i don't think apache2ctl (which is inappropriately renamed) outputs success agreed NickPresta
<stdin> ksivaji: edited /etc/default/apache2 yet?
<NickPresta> I wrote my own /etc/init.d/apache so I only get output for "status"
<flaccid> you can do sudo apache2ctl graceful for a lot of minor config changes
<Allergen_> flaccid: i dont know how to compilate in fact
<stdin> ksivaji: you need to change NO_START=1 to NO_START=0
<Allergen_> esteban@ubuntu:~/C$ sudo gcc sdltest.c -o programme -lSDL
<Allergen_> esteban@ubuntu:~/C$ ./programme
<Allergen_> and nothing happen
<flaccid> NickPresta: sorry that we don't support your script....
<flaccid> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Allergen_> thanks
<buck> how do i un cp something
<NickPresta> flaccid, I'm well aware you don't :-) I was simply pointing out that I don't have a vanilla installation of apache and I don't have the same /etc/init.d/apache script so I can't check myself.
<dawiz> rm
<flaccid> buck: not possible
<stdin> buck: rm = remove
<flaccid> NickPresta: np. we support ubuntu packages here....not your 3rd party.
<ksivaji> stdin NickPresta  i cant configure my apache server ?
<buck> its cp
<NickPresta> ksivaji, what do you mean?
<buck> i think cp points rather
<flaccid> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<flaccid> buck: cp is just a command to copy.. you cant undo
<buck> ahh cool
<buck> thanks
<ksivaji> flaccid ya that is what  i used to configure still i cant do
<dawiz> you can remove what you copied tho
<ksivaji> i have two apache server 1.3 and 2
<buck> /usr/local/share/timidity/timidity.cfg: No such file or directory
<buck> timidity: Can't read any configuration file
<buck> /usr/local/share/timidity/timidity.cfg: No such file or directory
<buck> timidity: Can't read any configuration file
<flaccid> ksivaji: dont know what you are talking about
<flaccid> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> !info timidity
<ubotu> timidity: Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-11ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 541 kB, installed size 1704 kB
<NickPresta> ksivaji, you have compiled apache (both 1.3 and 2) from source? Or did you install them via repository?
<buck> okay ..
<buck> found that its not there..
<ksivaji> via repository
<flaccid> buck: you could touch /usr/local/share/timidity/timidity.cfg but thats not going to create  config. consult timidity doco
<NickPresta> ksivaji, did you install them following the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<flaccid> ksivaji: you only what 1 or 2. i prefer 1
<dawiz> what are you trying to do with timidity?
<dawiz> install?
<buck> there is not timidity dir in usr/local
<flaccid> buck: indeed
<ksivaji> NickPresta yes
<flaccid> you might need to create them, but that may not help. i would be reading the doco of it
<buck> but i installed it like it said ..
<NickPresta> ksivaji, so what do you mean that you cannot configure apache?
<buck> and says i already have the version when i try and redo it
<dawiz> installed with no errors?
<joao> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dawiz> did you compile from source?
<buck> where is the docu
<dawiz> prolly the readme in the timidity folder
<ksivaji> NickPresta i mean i followed the instruction given in that link still i am not getting
<flaccid> buck: google.
<flaccid> buck: 1st result.
<ksivaji> NickPresta can you get me ?
<NickPresta> ksivaji, well, assuming the installation went fine, you need to edit your httpd.conf (called apache2.conf if you installed from repo. according to the link). You should take a few minutes to look through it and edit what you need.
<newbram> being new to kubuntu and having trouble with one step of getting kde 4 beta 1 to work, can I bother someone?
<NickPresta> ksivaji, you need to restart after any changes too: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<flaccid> newbram: not here. try #ubuntu+1
<dawiz> whats up new?
<newbram> okay, thanks
<joao> kubuntu for default brings soft in C development? gcc?
<ksivaji> NickPresta ok i will try once again
<buck> grrtrrrr
<newbram> i'll go to #ubuntu+1
<buck> i have been on this for days now
<flaccid> buck: what are you trying to achev
<flaccid> achieve
<NickPresta> joao, I believe you need to install build-essential (sudo apt-get install build-essential)
<buck> well i have a midi keyboard.. and i want to beable to play it o
<buck> but alsa doesnt rec my onboard midi
<buck> and everyone say install timidity
<dawiz> not familaiar with midi sequencers
<joao> NickPresta: ok thanks :)
<buck> and here i am with that fruitless install instructions
<dawiz> esp in nix
<flaccid> thats linux
<flaccid> it sux
<dawiz> would be nice to run rane serato in nix tho
<buck> so back to viewing some porn ..  and more vicodine
<dawiz> lol
<runlevelten> I'd help you with it, but I've never been near setting up a midi keyboard, heh
<flaccid> buck: did you try the wiki first?
<buck> wiki for the midi
<dawiz> buck i dont think thats very well charted territory in nix yet
<flaccid> buck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<flaccid> yes..
<flaccid> if that doesn't work , nothing willl...
<buck> yeah .. thats what i do ..
<dawiz> if you use lots of music gear you need a mac really
<dawiz> protools
<buck> hahaha ..
<buck> i want to prove i dont need windows
<dawiz> mac isnt windows
<Dr_willis> go back to the C64 - Sid Tunes Rocked!
<Dr_willis> :)
<dawiz> its unix
<flaccid> depends on what you are doing
<buck> and if i can get my m-audio e49 working ..
<flaccid> rosegarden + audacity = np
<buck> i will prove that
<flaccid> buck: is that usb
<ksivaji> apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<buck> yes
<buck> i installed rosegarden
<buck> and it sees my device
<flaccid> buck: i think i've had that one working before
<buck> but it doesnt record the keystrokes
<ksivaji> please someone paste that line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ksivaji> this*
<buck> i can set it up as input device tho.. its cool that it found it ..
<Dr_willis>  ls -l /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Dr_willis> ls: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> I dont have one either. :)
<flaccid> ksivaji: the file doesn't exist on your system. reinstall the package after purging it.
<genii> httpd.conf is not a needed file nowadays
<buck> if i can get it working .. than  i can throw away windows..
<flaccid> genii: since when. its the main httpd conf
<buck> i think i need the sound packages
<buck> thats what its looking for
<flaccid> what sound packages?
<flaccid> do a file search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<buck> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Three_Steps_to_MIDI_on_Linux
<dawiz> if you want throw away windows, and use music gear, and really any multimedia for that matter, then buy a mac
<dawiz> unless basic multimedia stuff
<joao> Open the restricted drivers manager included in 7.04 "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver". This will hopefully enable fglrx in a painless way. If not, follow the instructions for Edgy.    and for KDE whic menus i use?
<flaccid> lots of people stlll do audio on unix
<buck> when i can install mac on a more robust system sure
<dawiz> well mac is unix
<buck> i will get mac
<genii> flaccid: It's just a placeholder file with no contents anymore sincde apache went from 1.3 series to 2
<dawiz> robust sytem?
<buck> but 2400 for a 1300 system iis not good
<dawiz> the new macs are pretty damn robust
<flaccid> genii: correct. its not a good thing.
<dawiz> and powerpc owned
<flaccid> apache projects hates debian for its implementation of apache..
<dawiz> well win wont install either
<cloakable> Hehe
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> bad drive
<dawiz> that explains why nothing installs
<dawiz> lol
<ksivaji> apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 66 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: ServerRoot must be a valid directory
<buck> i like the MAC os but its too narrow..
<dawiz> must be some bad blocks
<ksivaji> please paste that line here
<dawiz> narrow?
<dawiz> have you used osX lately?
<buck> ... its built for yesterdays technology
<dawiz> how do you figure?
<buck> .. no i see that a 7300 nvidia was a dumb idea
<flaccid> ksivaji: ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"
<buck> when they could have put a top of the line gtx in it
<zecrazytux> hey
<buck> for the money that you pay \
<buck> overpriced HW is what mac is about
<zecrazytux> is it possible to show the previous user session in KDM ?
<buck> very stable .. system .. and for the media its great . but does not justify  the overpiceing of the system
<dawiz> gtx?
<buck> the gtx line of the nvidia gpu
<dawiz> its spendy
<dawiz> ohj
<dawiz> i prefer ati
<buck> .. yeah .. but you are paying 1500 more for the system
<dawiz> more than what sytem?
<buck> why not put high end graphix card in i t..
<ksivaji> apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache/modules.conf: No such file or directory
<genii> ksivaji: Do you have anything in directory /etc/apache2/sites-enabled   ? eg: 000-default    or so
<buck> ECC memory .. again OVERPRICED .
<dawiz> it does have a high end gfx card
<buck> they should go with 2 core2 duos and a high end graphix card..
<flaccid> ksivaji: reinstall apache2 after purging it, or learn apache
<ksivaji> genii yes i have one file text mysite in that dir
<buck> you are not running a server on the MAC .. why the ECC memory
<buck> dumb
<genii> ksivaji: I'm noticing you are trying to use some apache1 dir in an apache2 conf file
<dawiz> 2 core duos is pushing it for 1-2k
<zecrazytux> please, is it possible to show the previous user session in KDM ?
<buck> i have the eawpats
<dawiz> and what laptop can you get better than a mac for the money?
<dawiz> mac desktops i would never buy
<genii> ksivaji: eg: Could not open the configuration file /etc/apache/modules.conf      <-- note apache and not apache2 here
<flaccid> ksivaji: its wierd how your apache2 is referencing apache 1...
<buck> mac  tops are cool .. and are better priced than thier desktops
<dawiz> mac laptops own
<flaccid> they suck
<ksivaji> genii flaccid ya what to do i think i have  both apache 2 and 1.3
<dawiz> all laptops are proprietary
<[ifr0g] > I am using dhcp on two interfaces, and only the first work.  How can i make it work on both ?
<dawiz> mac laptops rule
<BluesKaj> !offtopic | dawiz buck
<ubotu> dawiz buck: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> ksivaji: like i said. remove all via purge then install apache2 only
<dawiz> lol
<ksivaji> ok
<genii> ksivaji: Yes, I would recommend that also
<flaccid> find me a dual dvi notebook please
<dawiz> blues are you like the kubuntu police?
<BluesKaj> dawiz, buck yer filling the chat with mac talk ...pls leave room for kubuntu questions and answers
<Hobbsee> dawiz: there are many ops around.
<buck> hahah
<dawiz> like where?
<Hobbsee> do you really need to know?
<buck> cops
<dawiz> i dont see any ops
<dawiz> sorry for the small talk geez
<buck> bow now to the popo
<Hobbsee> dawiz: that's because they stay deop'd, so as not to arouse questions
<heeven> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dawiz> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<The_Machine> for some reason everything i bring up that's KDE related is giving me this error message:  Could not find mime type application/octet-stream
<dawiz> you base the staements not on fact
<The_Machine> If i click on "OK" then the app will launch.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> git.
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> so anal
<Hobbsee> ....
<dawiz> lol
<heeven> anal?
<heeven> :p
<BluesKaj> The_Machine: i had the same problem yesterday , just login and out, it may solve your prob
<The_Machine> BluesKaj, i rebooted, it's still there.
<dawiz> do you think i really give a fuck im here to help if your going to harass me and play hall monitor you can shove it and ill take my help elsewhere
<Hobbsee> !language | dawiz
<ubotu> dawiz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> The_Machine: Do you have in /etc/mime.types   the entry  application/octet-stream                        bin              ?
<zecrazytux> is there a way to show the output of a command in KDM, please ?
<Hobbsee> dawiz: i just read the backscroll - how is talking about macs "helping"?
<dawiz> there is nothing going on
<dawiz> small talk
<Hobbsee> dawiz: i suspect you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<dawiz> with someone i was trying to help
<dawiz> it wasnt off topic actually because we were discussing his midi sequencer and i suggested a mac very on the topic of midi sequencers
<The_Machine> gene_, yes.  application/octet-stream			bin
<The_Machine> sorry, genii
<dawiz> so dont talk to anyone in here unless im answering a question about kubuntu?
<ksivaji> still i am getting same error "apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache/modules.conf: No such file or directory"
<dawiz> is that what your saying?
<ksivaji> genii flaccid
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<dawiz> ???
<Gh0Sty2K> Hi
<dawiz> thats essentially im perceiving here
<genii> The_Machine: Is there a space or tab between application/octet-stream   and bin or squished together like you pasted?
<Gh0Sty2K> I have installed the server version of ubuntu how do i enable the visual environment?
<The_Machine> space
<The_Machine> it just pasted weird.
<zecrazytux> is there a way to show the output of a command in KDM, please ?
<genii> ksivaji: You didn't obviously use the purge when you uninstalled it or that would have wiped out the old conf files
<pag> Gh0Sty2K, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  if you want the Kubuntu installation
* The_Machine wonders how this has changed
<ardchoille> Gh0Sty2K: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<The_Machine> genii:  any suggestions? :)
<Gh0Sty2K> it never asked for root password when installing, what would this be?
* flaccid laughs a lot
<The_Machine> Gh0Sty2K, :)  use your password
<Gh0Sty2K> k :)
* ksivaji stop
<flaccid> !root > Gh0Sty2K
<Pazy> Can someone help me, when I was attempting to install the Nvidia drivers I f'd up the Kubuntu.. When I loaded up it said No Moniters Detected so i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and followed what it said to get the same message
* The_Machine wishes he knew more about nvidia drivers to help all those with problems.
<genii> The_Machine: No immediate solution comes to mind, unfortunately
<The_Machine> genii, thanks for trying anyway :)
<dawiz> hmm been a min since i did that one pazy
<flaccid> nvidia is kernel mod, so if change kernels you need to reinstall/compile the driver
<dawiz> have you tried reinstalling drivers?
* flaccid drinks hungarian wine
<ksivaji> genii will you ssh into my system and fix that
<chartoin> hello
<Ash-Fox> Pazy, 'sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Daisuke_Ido> ardchoille: i would recommend using aptitude to install kubuntu-desktop, because if he wants to remove it, it will be easier that way
<chartoin> can I get kubuntu help
<Ash-Fox> Pazy, this will make auto detecton work again.
<NickPresta> !ask | chartoin
<ubotu> chartoin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pazy> Ah thanks ill write that down and try again
<Ash-Fox> Pazy, in future I would suggest you install 'restricted-manager', and run it using 'kdesu restricted-manager', and tick the drivers you want.
<Hobbsee> Ash-Fox: there's one for kubuntu now, btw
<ksivaji> NickPresta flaccid genii please ssh into my system to fix apache bug
<Hobbsee> Ash-Fox: unsure what it's called, though
<Ash-Fox> Hobbsee, oh? What is it called?
<genii> ksivaji: I'd rather not actually.  Just do:   sudo apt-get --purge remove apache apache2    then   sudo apt-get install apache2
<chartoin> OK you are ignoring me
<chartoin> Beryl is not working on my PC
<flaccid> ksivaji: sorry don't do that.
<Hobbsee> chartoin: you probably got ignored because you didnt ask a decent question.
<Hobbsee> !beryl | chartoin
<ubotu> chartoin: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Daisuke_Ido> no one is ignoring you, you never asked a question.
<ksivaji> genii ho God i did that
<rjune> are the KDE4 packages actively updated?
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<chartoin> thnx
<NickPresta> ksivaji, I would suggest you 1. purge apache and apache2 and then install apache2. You can then post your vanilla httpd.conf file for us to help you with, if you need help.
<Hobbsee> rjune: yes - the snapshots that they do
<Ash-Fox> rjune, yes they are.
<Hobbsee> chartoin: you might want to read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<Ash-Fox> Hobbsee, I don't seem to find this manager under apt-cache :/
<Hobbsee> Ash-Fox: restricted-manager-kde
<Hobbsee> (gutsy)
<rjune> do either of you guys know if they're usable in fiesty?
<ksivaji> Setting up apache2 (2.2.3-3.2build1) ...
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$
<ksivaji> then
<Ash-Fox> Hobbsee, yeah, I tend to use stable :P
<dawiz> btw: the off topic room is just hoppin with ppl
* ksivaji i am waiting for you please fast
<Hobbsee> rjune: usable?  they mostly start, yes
<dawiz> lol
<flaccid> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<pag> rjune, well... KDE4 is currently at 'Codename Beta' stage - it's officially Beta, but it still works like alpha
<ksivaji> pag hi
<flaccid> hmm yeha gutsy doesn't even use kde4 sorry
<pag> ksivaji, hello :)
<NickPresta> ksivaji, you need to `locate apache2.conf`
<BluesKaj> gutsy uses kde 3.5.7
<rjune> flaccid: there are however, kde4 pkgs in the fiesty's repo
<pvandewyngaerde> pag depends on how you define beta
<genii> ksivaji: If you did the commands I put earlier and now it reinstalled apache2, try starting it like sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<heeven> what kde4 brings new?
<flaccid> rjune: true but support not in this chan
<Ash-Fox> Configuration files for apache2 are located in /etc/apache2
<abhijit>  why cant i boot from vista installation dvd after installing ubuntu?
<Level15> abhijit: b/c vista is EVIL
<flaccid> ksivaji: like i said 2 times before. purge apache packages and install apache2 pkg fresh :)
<dawiz> a vista installation will prolly erase ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> abhijit, there is nothing Ubuntu does to the system to prevent the vista install cd from starting.
<pag> pvandewyngaerde, well yes - I just expected it to work a little better, and that comment just reflected my disappoiment :)
<Pazy> Sounds like a Bios thing
<Pazy> Do you know what your boot order is?
<Ash-Fox> abhijit, you probably just need to set your CDROM priority.
<ksivaji> flaccid ya i did purge still i am getting same error
<abhijit> i did dat
<ksivaji> apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache/modules.conf: No such file or directory
<NickPresta> ksivaji, which error exactly?
<flaccid> ksivaji: that was after you reinstalled apache2 fresh?
<rjune> flaccid: wasn't asking for support, just whether or not the pkgs were maintained and if anybody knew them to function
<genii> Very odd that --purge didn't wipe out those conf files
<flaccid> rjune: no problem. im not sure anyone here can answer that
<NickPresta> ksivaji, apprently /etc/apache/modules.conf doesn't exist. but it should reflect /etc/apache2/modules, which means the configuration files were not deleted before. You should manually delete them
<ksivaji> NickPresta see second line "/etc/apache/modules.conf: No such file or directory"
<Ash-Fox> ksivaji, use the stock configuration or correct your configuration, the default apache2.conf does not have that directive, I checked myself with: grep /etc/apache/modules.conf /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<BluesKaj> pvandewyngaerde: gutsy is still not ready for those of us who use ati graphics and expect 3D and DRI ...in other words google earth etc
<abhijit> my boot priority is ok but still i cannot boot from vista.i dont wanna waste my money as i have purchased a vista dvd
* ksivaji breaking my head
<flaccid> actually to be honest
<flaccid> which package gives the files for apache2
* flaccid goes to check his 1 ubuntu web server
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, actually google earth worked fine on my ati mobility m6 ly under gutsy when I tried it some time ago.
* Ash-Fox notes it uses the xorg ati driver.
<Pazy> If it was k/ubuntu (which is probably isnt) then unhooking the harddrive and then booting would work. Tried that?
<BluesKaj> well abhijit , use a partition manager like gpatarted to makean ntfs partition for vista and install it
<genii> flaccid: libapache2-something
<abhijit> thanks blueskaj
<BluesKaj> Ash-Fox: din't work on my onboard ati x200g :(
<umar> ???
<ksivaji> NickPresta what i should deledte
<ksivaji> delete*
<BluesKaj> gparted, abhijit
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, tried installing the ati drivers via restricted-manager (or restricted-manager-kde which i haven't tried yet)
<flaccid> hmmm
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> ksivaji: please pastebin me the output of dpkg -l | grep -i apache
<NickPresta> ksivaji, 1. uninstall apache and apache2 - use the --purge option. 2. `rm -r /etc/apache/ /etc/apache2/`. 3. install apache2
<genii> maybe apache2-common now
<flaccid> lets see what he has first
<BluesKaj> Ash-Fox: gutsy can wait till someone comes up with a patch and a mod like this guy did for feisty:http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<ksivaji> NickPresta ok
<NickPresta> ksivaji, genii and flaccid appear to be more than capable of helping you. I'm on my way out. Good luck.,
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, what was wrong with restricted-manager?
<flaccid> gnight NickPresta
<BluesKaj> Ash-Fox: didn't know about restricted manger
<flaccid> can you run that thing on kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> er manager
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, if you're referring to restricted-manager, sure.. install it, then 'kdesu restricted-manager' from alt + f2
<flaccid> interesting. if only someone would update the wiki to reflect that :)
<codex> hello i need a lil help on where i could find information on setting up sound. Iam not getting any sound to play.
<flaccid> thanks muchly Ash-Fox
<icefox> Are thier plans to package xdg-user-dirs (http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs)?
<flaccid> !sound > codex
<codex> yes sound
<flaccid> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> is there a restricted manager for kde ?
<codex> thanks
<stdin> BluesKaj: in gutsy
<ksivaji> flaccid Ash-Fox NickPresta genii http://pastebin.com/d79171988
<codex> i think my modem is conflicting with my sound drivers.
<Ash-Fox> ksivaji, you forgot to remove the common packages too
<codex> it my built in 56k modem.
<Ash-Fox> apt-get --purge remove apache2-common apache-common
<BluesKaj> stdin: heh ok
<flaccid> icefox: sounds goood. but maybe a dev channel is a better place to ask
<BluesKaj> Feisty is fine right , no desire to try gutsy again :)
<c1|freaky> im running gutsy no problems so far but cpu frequency scaling again - that sucks
* Ash-Fox tends to stay stable for active desktop machine.
<ksivaji>  Ash-Fox ok i removed common package also
<flaccid> gutsy is beta
<dawiz> well i can see you ppl cant respect my help and are set on making stupid points, you can take your bullshit and shove it up your ass, matter of fact i think ill be wiping kubuntu clean and using real debian not your spiffed up clone
<Ash-Fox> ksivaji, is /etc/apache and /etc/apache2 still there?
<flaccid> dawiz: i agreee
<BluesKaj> eeeuuww...feel the luuuv
<codex> hello when i run the cmd "aplay -l" and it list my playback hardware devices i see my modem listed. is this normal ?
<Ash-Fox> Whos dawiz?
<flaccid> ksivaji: its interesting
<dawiz> ow btw osX owns kubuntu
<dawiz> lol
<flaccid> define owns
<ksivaji> Ash-Fox no
<Ash-Fox> dawiz, os x doesn't run on my hardware, so, nope.
<ksivaji> Ash-Fox what i am have to do now
<dawiz> kubuntu isnt half the spiffed up user friendly os darwin is
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<flaccid> ksivaji: let me try to make a fat command. but first i would like to ask you to get a fresh sources.list and apt-get update
<dawiz> good try tho
<dawiz> pfffft
<flaccid> lol
<ksivaji> !source-matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ash-Fox> Weird person.
<Hobbsee> i wish chanserv would stop lagging
<Ash-Fox> ksivaji, if /etc/apache and /etc/apache2 exist, sudo rm -r /etc/apache /etc/apache2
<soulrider> hello
<Ash-Fox> ksivaji, then install apache2
<codex> hello when i run the cmd "aplay -l" and it list my playback hardware devices i see my modem listed. is this normal ? can anybody give me a little help please
<soulrider> codex: it happens on my machine too
<soulrider> i think its normal
<ksivaji> rm: cannot remove `/etc/apache': No such file or directory
<ksivaji> rm: cannot remove `/etc/apache2': No such file or directory
<ksivaji> ok
<soulrider> ksivaji: you doing that with sudo ?
<ksivaji> yes
<soulrider> although they probably dont ecist
<soulrider> exist*
<soulrider> type
<soulrider> ls /etc/ | grep apache
<genii> codex: There are a lot of modems like Smartlink types and some "winmodem" ones from Conexant and PCTel for instance that overlap some modem and soundcard functions
<soulrider> see if something appears
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-222-148-80.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<flaccid> !winmoem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winmoem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Pazy> Thanks for the help, managed to get back to my Kubuntu desktop
<Pazy> Now I just need to add Nvidia drivers properlyu
<damian> czesc
<server_> what the root admin for konqueror
<server_> command
<Pazy> Whats the proper way to install Nvidia drivers on Kubuntu?
<heeven> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pazy> Tried that, it dont help
<soulrider> Pazy: what kind of card do you have ?
<damian> or use Adept
<sticksabuser> did you try using "Envy" ?
<Pazy> Nvidia Geforce6200LE
<BluesKaj> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<server_> can any one tell me run command for root acess in konqueror
<Gh0Sty2K> whats the command to start kubuntu-desktop?
<soulrider> server_: kdesu konqueror   ?
<damian>  I want to run the *.exe programs on kubuntu, how?
<Pazy> Wine?
<stdin> !wine | damian
<server_> thx
<ubotu> damian: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<soulrider> Gh0Sty2K: youre not being able to start KDE ? whats your problem exactly ?
<Gh0Sty2K> Just installed server version, and now want to start KDE
<genii> Gh0Sty2K: You choose the session type of KDE for kubuntu or Gnome for ubuntu from the login manager. If you have no login manager you need to install either kdm or gdm
<soulrider> damian: most windows programs wont work in Linux, this is Linux, not windows. But you can allways find a better alternative though
<stdin> Gh0Sty2K: the server edition has no desktop
<damian> ubotu: i install wine, but i don't know how run it
<Pazy> wine filename.exe
<Yorokobi> damian, ubotu is a bot
<stdin> !bot
<soulrider> damian: are you SURE you need to run a .exe ?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gh0Sty2K> yes i know i just downloaded the kububntu-dektop for the server version, how do i start it?
<ksivaji> Ash-Fox Ash-Fox http://pastebin.com/d2f807f85
<Pazy> What program is it you want run as .exe?
<soulrider> Gh0Sty2K: try startx
<Gh0Sty2K> k
<Yorokobi> Gh0Sty2K, 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start' or 'startx'
<Gh0Sty2K> thnx
<damian> soulrider: yes
<damian> pazy: the sims
<Pazy> Have you checked Winehq to see if its compatible first?
<soulrider> damian: you most likely wont be able to play windows games. check http://winehq.com and then in the app database and see if someone managed to runt he sims on linux
<BluesKaj> he left, soulrider
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: the balance is actually tipping a bit
<soulrider> ...
<soulrider> i dont get some people
<Daisuke_Ido> wine keeps getting better and better :)
<soulrider> they just install an OS and know NOTHING about it?!
<Daisuke_Ido> what did you know about linux when you first tried it?
<Daisuke_Ido> i know i knew nothing
<soulrider> but you do some minor research first
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i knew it wasn't windows and my windows software wouldn't work
<soulrider> like, probable most people that installed linux at least knew .exes were a no no
<Pazy> damian: Looks like Wine wont run the Sims. If you want to try loadup Konsole and do      cd to/the/directory then Wine sims.exe
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I knew at least that I was gonna have to get comfortable on a command line
<BluesKaj> knoppix!
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: true also...
<witt> Im trying to install luna theme (from kdelook), do I need icewm to do this?
<Daisuke_Ido> well that blows my argument out of the water
<Df_Yz>   ?
<Daisuke_Ido> uh...  no?
<Pazy> Did he leave? not very nice
<Daisuke_Ido> !ru | Df_Yz
<ubotu> Df_Yz:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<soulrider> BluesKaj: Daisuke_Ido i tried the kubuntu live CD before actually installing it!
<Df_Yz> Or there are all english-speakers?
<Df_Yz> =)
<genii> Df_Yz: Questions to be asked here are better to get an answer if in english
<Df_Yz> :)
<Df_Yz> I understood this)
<flaccid> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Daisuke_Ido> witt: a theme from kdelook is unlikely to need icewm
<soulrider> witt: i dont think so, its a KDE theme so you shouldnt need icevm
<soulrider> im about to convert another friend to linux :P
<soulrider> he turned on his machine and windows had commited suicide for no apparent reason... so typical
<runlevelten> I used to get icewm themes off kde-look.org all the time
<runlevelten> haven't for a while, but they certainly used to feature
<soulrider> im not sure that icevm is =/
<soulrider> is it like *box ?
<runlevelten> yeah
<BluesKaj> that ubuntu_ guy keeps joining...wonder when he's gonna learn something :)
<runlevelten> a bit more windowsy, tbh
<ksivaji> runlevelten hi
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, '/ignore #kubuntu joins parts quits' Your client may require you do it one at a time though. :)
<ksivaji> runlevelten do you remember me
<Pazy> Can someone tell me command to install the essensials pack, the one a C compiler and stuff?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: ubuntu, ubuntu_ and ubuntu__ are default nicks on a clean install of konversation, they may not all be the same people :)
<BluesKaj> nah. just a joke Yorokobi :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Pazy: build-essential
<soulrider> Pazy: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido:  no kidding  doh!
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, ignoring all that makes this channel a lot cleaner
<Insane`KDE> Anybody know how to coax Ark to extract multi-file archives?
<runlevelten> hi ksivaji :)
<soulrider> Insane`KDE: it should have no problem doing that, i do it allt he time
<Pazy> Thanks both of you
<soulrider> Insane`KDE: are they rar files? if so you might need to install unrar
<Insane`KDE> soulrider: Hmm.. maybe it could be that I don't have enough space on the drive
<soulrider> Insane`KDE: that too :P
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: my sarcasm detector is busted today :P
<Insane`KDE> soulrider: Yes they are rar files, and I do have unrar, and it works great
<Insane`KDE> I'll try on a larger drive for testing
<soulrider> Insane`KDE: it must be hard drive space then
<soulrider> Insane`KDE: you can do df -h and see the free space on your drive
<Pazy> Theres another thing I dont know, how do I tell how much space I have left on my Linux install?
<witt> I think it needs icewm window decorations
<soulrider> Pazy: you can type df -h
<soulrider> also, a VERY COOL program is filelight
<witt> but when I install kdeartwork, it doesn't show up in window decoration list
<Insane`KDE> soulrider: Duh, I don't have enough space
<Pazy> Thanks ill need to remember that
<bubbleit> how do i see a list of services?
<Insane`KDE> Just because the archive is as large as the file itself..
<G91A> ?
<Yorokobi> G91A, running or available?
<G91A> And how do i find my own IP
<G91A> running services pls
<soulrider> G91A: whatismyip.com ?
<G91A> internal ip
<G91A> :)
<Yorokobi> G91A, 'ps a' and 'sudo ifconfig'
<soulrider> G91A: ifconfig then
<soulrider> Yorokobi: no need to sudo
<Yorokobi> G91A, you'll want to read the man page for ps(1)
<G91A> thanks
<Yorokobi> soulrider, hey, wow. I used to have to ... of course, that was back in the Debian days ...
<G91A> how about running services is that ps a ?
<nosrednaekim> does anyone know what packages you need to get kde4 running? which KDE4 packages?
<Yorokobi> G91A, yep.
<G91A> yup thanks
<Yorokobi> G91A, 'ps wax' for more verbosity/detail
<The_Machine> by the way, if figured out my problem genii - it had to do with /home/awatson/.kde/share/mimelnk/application > octet-stream.desktop just need to be renamed/recreated
<The_Machine> just letting you know :)
<Pazy> Anyone tried the KDE4 live cd? Linux format offered it this/last month
<G91A> how do i run the zero conf service?
<Yorokobi> nosrednaekim, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<G91A> its currently disabled?
<soulrider> Yorokobi: AFAIK sudo is not needed, at least i didnt need to
<nosrednaekim> yeah I know.... but which kde4 packages do you need to install?none of them seem to depend on each other?
<soulrider> Yorokobi: whats the package that gives you ifconfig, im running gentoo and i dont seem to have it
<Yorokobi> soulrider, yeah, it isn't; at least not to see the IP
<Yorokobi> soulrider, beats me which package it is. Isn't it part of the base Ubuntu install?
<tatters> if running kubuntu and compiz fusion what window decorator is best/stable to use?
<soulrider> Yorokobi: yeah.. but im not running ubuntu atm :P
<BluesKaj> Pazy:  I tried it ..was a suse kde4 live cd ...it failed to load
<genii> The_Machine: Good that you figured it out :)
<Yorokobi> soulrider, heh, I've never tried out Gentoo
<soulrider> Yorokobi: ive been trying for a day to fix it :P have to recompile half of my system
<G91A> mdnsd need to start that do u know how?
<soulrider> you learn a lot though
<Pazy> I dunno what distro it was, just Had KDE4 (and some other Linux distros) and it worked but barely
<Yorokobi> soulrider, isn't that the intent with Gentoo?
<genii> ksivaji: Getting anywhere yet?
<Pazy> Then again it is alpha/beta
<soulrider> Yorokobi: yes, but sometimes its annoying, and you do waste lots of time
<nosrednaekim> Pazy: it's OpenSuse
<soulrider> no distro bashing please :P
<runlevelten> Whatever distro it is, it's better than running evil proprietary software.
<runlevelten> Well, not *whatever* distro ;)
<genii> runlevelten: Yup
<sam_> hey i get an error "no such file or directory :module.h" ,when i compile a module ,eventhough i included the file in the code...can anyone help me?
<soulrider> i frankly dont see whats wrong with propietary stuff, but thats me
<Pazy> Anyone know what UT3 system requirments will be?
<soulrider> Pazy: enough for it to not run on my machine
<Yorokobi> sam_, did you use #include <file.h> or #include "file.h"
<Pazy> soulrider: if I knew your machine that'd help :P
<soulrider> pentium 4, 3 ghz 1 gb RAM and geforce 6600
<sam_> no i did #include<linux/module.h>
<Pazy> How you know it wont run?
<runlevelten> A bit higher than whatever the quake game of the time is.
<runlevelten> That's the "rule", heh
<soulrider> Pazy: its a good guess
<waldlaufer> quit
<Yorokobi> sam_, is the missing space a typo here (in chat) or in your code?
<soulrider> i wanted to try bioshock for example and i dont meet the minimum reqs
<G91A> how do i install php?
<Pazy> Thats a point, though they still havent realeased specs. Im hoping if i Use Xubuntu or Fluxbox or something I can atleast get low low gfx
<Yorokobi> sam_, and, is linux/module.h in the library search path?
<flaccid> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<soulrider> i hate how they create such high end games that dont run anywhere...
<ksivaji> genii no
<flaccid> im off
<G91A> thanks
<runlevelten> That's why I love OpenGL
<runlevelten> All the high end features, but a bit more scalable.
<Pazy> Maybe there aiming at high end systems so that people will buy the game for years to come
<ksivaji> flaccid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP this page contain procedure to configure apache 2 what about apache1.3
<runlevelten> Exactly. I remember when nobody had the hardware for early quakes, and we all still bought 'em :)
<nosrednaekim> not enough hardware for quakes...lol
<runlevelten> Yeah, exactly. How does that sound now?
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i remember when i saw quake 3, my jaw dropped, it looked so real!!
<Pazy> Though theres a high chance there will be less system requirments on linux
<soulrider> in fact, i remember when playstation games looked awesome
<Pazy> PS1 games still look awesome :D I was playing MOH yesterday
<runlevelten> The worst machines in here now would have been godlike monster behemuths in those days, obviously :)
<soulrider> im borrowing my friends gamecube, that thing looks great :)
<runlevelten> I have a gamecube. Such a waste of money for me.
<meloni> hello
<soulrider> no way
<soulrider> it has some great games
<soulrider> hi meloni
<Pazy> Id love to travel back to the 60's to see the first computer with a moniter and stuff then sit there documenting it with my Dual Core laptop :D
<Pazy> Gamecube is amazing
<soulrider> lol
<meloni> where are you from
<soulrider> !br | meloni
<ubotu> meloni: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<meloni> im br too
<ksivaji> !apache1.3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache1.3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> I'd sell it if I thought anyone would want one.
<runlevelten> heh
<Pazy> Id buy it if I didnt already have 2
<soulrider> runlevelten: im waiting for mine to arrive, but id buy some games if you do international shipping :P
* runlevelten says "each to their own"
<Pazy> I still play an N64, that was an amazing console
<boris__> how do i open grups on kubuntu
<Insane`KDE> Anybody here know their way around qemu?
<runlevelten> soulrider: trouble is, then it'd be even worse - no games
<boris__> like in outlook
<boris__> expres
<runlevelten> heh
<boris__> anyone
<runlevelten> open grups?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> boris__: Newsgroups?
<Pazy> I keep trying to get RE4 GC preowned bit Game is charging more for it than the console rofl
<boris__> yea
<Insane`KDE> I folllowed the guide at !qemu 1:1 and my qemu always hangs and crashes when xp/2000 setup gets to formatting the .img "harddrive"
<runlevelten> Ah, there are several newsreaders available boris__
<boris__> yes
<runlevelten> knode, liferea, klibido
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> boris__: "sudo apt-get install knode" for the one that's integrated with Kontact
<boris__> thx
<soulrider> Pazy: i just borrowed re4 from my friend, i LOVE it
<runlevelten> boris__:  I'd install knode, liferea and klibido, then choose which one you prefer :)
<soulrider> runlevelten: sell youre cube on ebay, or use it to run linux on it as a media center :)
<runlevelten> oops, not klibido, heh.
<soulrider> runlevelten: that sounds dirty
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> runlevelten: I just caught that as well.
<Pazy> What the diffrence between KDM and GDM? is it gnomn and KDE?
<mahrellon> Hi, I've made a little executable script to run Nvidia settings -l and beryl-manager at KDE startup but I don't know where to put it to get it to actually autostart? Is there an autostart folder or something?
<boris__> ok
<soulrider> paz yeah
<Pazy> Thanks
<soulrider> mahrellon: yes, ~/.kde/autostart
<trekdanne> matrellon: ~/.kde/autostart
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Thunderbird and SeaMonkey Suite both have newsreaders as well.
<genii> ksivaji: You could try:   sudo dpkg -i --force-install --force-overwrite --force-overwrite-dir apache2
<runlevelten> soulrider: does running linux on them still require weird convolutions like bigger drives, sd memory or network boots from certain games?
<mahrellon> Thanks you guys =)
<Pazy> Anyone know if you can get RE4 cheaper than 15?
<soulrider> runlevelten: AFAIK, no
<trekdanne> soulrider: too late
<soulrider> anyome know any good console games that dont need xorg? =/
<ksivaji> genii i removed apache2 .apache 1.3 is working fine but i am searching for configuration manual
<soulrider> sudoku maybe
<Pazy> Im actually learning (/going to be) how to make comps and things. Im thinking of building people computers to there specifications and what they want. That would be a great way to introduce people to linux.
<nosrednaekim> indeed
<soulrider> pazy sure
<Pazy> Still years away though since first year of college is in september
<runlevelten> soulrider: the emacs games
<runlevelten> pong, tetris, adventure, etc.
<soulrider> runlevelten: im gonna look for them
<Pazy> Anyone of you run anti-virus or firewall software on Linux?
<runlevelten> define firewall software
<omkar86> Hi I want to install kubuntu 7.10 on Compaq laptop, How do I go abt it?
<Pazy> Like Zonealarm
<runlevelten> My firewall software = Linux
<genii> ksivaji: Try looking at http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/docs/apache-docs-1.3.23.pdf.zip
<Pazy> omkar86: Have you got a fast net connection?
<omkar86> no, it is 128KBPS
<Pazy> You got a comp set up purely as a firewall?
<Pazy> Then you would be better ordering the CD
<omkar86> i have 7.10 Live CD
<runlevelten> My AV software = clamav.
<ksivaji> genii thank you very much
<soulrider> Pazy: you dont need an antivirus or firewall if you ask me
<genii> ksivaji: np
<mahrellon> Guys! Worked like a charm. My script now autostarts! Wish I could give you flowers =\
<runlevelten> I use it to protect windows machines, nothing else.
<omkar86> Pazy, wat are steps to follow? and are there any issues with kubuntu on laptop
<Pazy> Ah ok, first make sure your BIOS settings say 1: CD/DVD Drive 2: Hard Drive. Then insert the CD and let the computer boot. It will hit the desktop and there will be an icon saying 'Install'. Click and follow the intructions
<Pazy> I have anti virus/spyware and firewall on my windows install but nothing on Linux.
<runlevelten> No need for anti-virus unless you have windows machines to protect.
<Pazy> omkar86: Do you know how to set your Bios settings?
<runlevelten> No need for extra firewall software when you have a very very good one built in.
<omkar86> Pazy, Yeah I think it already boots CD before hard disk
<Pazy> My local college has actually started a night class on getting the best anti virus/spyware etc. software. Useless lol
<Pazy> omkar86: Well insert the disk and leave it to boot. You will recognise the desktop when you see it. Click the only Icon there and do what it says :D
<yotux> looking to setup small mail server any one have any suggestions?
<runlevelten> "How to stay secure in windows with AV/firewall software" == "How to stay afloat in a sieve by bailing out"
<Pazy> runlevelten: exactly lol
<Pazy> The people who go to will be same people who think a windows is a computer
<omkar86> Pazy, How do I go about partitioning?
<runlevelten> Someone should answer the door to the night classes and say "Hello! Stop running software which requires 70% of your resources to stay unrooted!"
<Pazy> How many hard drives and operatng systems do you have?
<runlevelten> "Now bog off home. 50 dollars"
<omkar86> Pazy, only 1 XP
<Pazy> runlevelten: Day 1: Uninstall Windows and install Linux. Go home
<Pazy> omkar86: Do you want to keep it?
<runlevelten> Exactly.
<omkar86> Pazy, yes
<soulrider> i havnt used windows in over 1 year, and it hasnt been installed on my comp in over 6 months. Im so porud! :P
<runlevelten> wtg soulrider
<Pazy> soulrider: I need it for games :(
<soulrider>  Pazy gamecube! :P
<runlevelten> Pazy: hey, windows does one thing functionally. Exploit that if you feel moved to.
<runlevelten> Windows is a cheap console afaic.
<runlevelten> *cheap games console
<Pazy> omkar86: If you run the install icon and follow what it says until the partitioning screen. Then choose 'manual' and tell it how much of your hard drive you want it to have.
<Pazy> Who here is good with partitioning?
<Pazy> Im not great tbh
<Pazy> Windows does game good, actually thats wrong. People who make games for Windows fo games good.
<Pazy> *do
<soulrider> Pazy: there are some very cool game son linux, especially if you like FPS
<Pazy> I play lots of games on Linux as well, but most I want are Windows specific
<Pazy> So who is good with partitioning?
<soulrider> i like frets on fire :D
<maverick> hey, can someone please help me with KDE4 beta 1 installation?
<soulrider> maverick: if this is your maiu installation i wouldnt do it
<runlevelten> I game on Linux. Which reminds me, I need to redownload TC:E
<Pazy> TC:E is amazing, but I cant get it work on Linux. I keep getting kicked for Integrity Violation :(
<runlevelten> what sort of partitioning?
<maverick> soulrider: maiu?!!
<runlevelten> Pazy: that's a matter of getting the system and user pb both updated
<Pazy> The installer partitiong. to keep XP and install Kubuntu
<Pazy> runlevelten: Done that, dont work :(
<Pazy> omkar86 wants help with partitiong, think you could help him? not my strong suit
<Assid> hey
<soulrider> maverick: main*
<Assid> you know the right click.. actions.. email file
<Assid> hiow do i set it to send it from thunderbird instead
<maverick> soulrider: I have latest KDE3.X installed i was hoping to try KDE4 as i saw some screenshots of people who successfuly did it...but i don know things go wrong with me
<runlevelten> I always pre-partition beforehand, so I don't get any use out of the installer partitioning, or resizing ntfs partitions etc.
<ubunturos> omkar86: what do you have to do?
<soulrider> maverick: if i were you i wouldnt install it, its still beta and unstable and massive breakage can occur
<Assid> anyone know how to get it to work with thunderbird
<maverick> soulrider: I know it's just so seducing that i can't resist :D
<runlevelten> assid: you have to have thunderbird as your default email application
<maverick> soulrider: Did u try to play with it?!
<runlevelten> which is kcontrol  kde components  default apps
<Assid> runlevelten: i do..
<Pazy> Back in a sec. need to reset for Nvidia driver
<runlevelten> and what happens when you try to mail stuff with it?
<Assid> goes via kamil
<Assid> kmail even..
<runlevelten> You definitely don't have it as your default gnome app instead?
<Assid> i installed thunderbird through the binaries mozilla had to offer instead of kubuntu dipositories
<Assid> err.. repositories
<Assid> runlevelten: not sure of that
<Assid> how would i check
<soulrider> maverick: i havnt, im sure theres a guide somewhere ont he wiki or forums
<runlevelten> by looking in kcontrol  kde components  default apps and seeing what your default mail app is
<runlevelten> also, the entry in there should definitely point to a real working mail client
<Assid> runlevelten: yes thats set to thunderbird
<runlevelten> sorry, it's component chooser not default apps, ykwim.
<maverick> soulrider: Well the installation goes fine and the session is added it's just that when i login, i don't see apps icons and lots of crashes and i can't browse folders as konq crashes...kindda messy
<runlevelten> and the command you have in there definitely runs thunderbird when you enter it in a konsole?
<maverick> soulrider: though i foloowed all the instructions
<runlevelten> as opposed to typing thunderbird in there and hoping for the best...
<Assid> runlevelten: yes.. even my keyboard email button works
<Pazy> Back
<Pazy> How do I make the Moniter Display at 1200*1024, its only listing at 1024*768
<Pazy> *1280
<omkar86> ubunturos, I want to install Kubuntu on Compaq laptop, dual boot XP and Kubuntu. Can I allocate space for kubuntu before starting installation? I am in windows right now
<dubbydubby> someone I need help getting Xgl to work with kubuntu fiesty
<ubunturos> omkar86: do you have an unallocated space on your disk?
<BluesKaj> Pazy: system sttings/monitor &display/admin mode
<Pazy> Done that, the bar only goes up to 1024*768
<runlevelten> Assid: I'd have to install thunderbird to check it out for you, and I can't do that right now, sorry :(
<Pazy> Im using the Nvidia Propiatory driver btw
<Assid> hrmmokay
<Assid> one sec.. gonna try something
<Assid> brb
<BluesKaj> Pazy: then you have to config the hardware driver settings for the card and monitor
<Pazy> How do i do that/
<BluesKaj> same
<Pazy> ?
<BluesKaj> system settings/monitor&display admin mode/hardware/configure/apply
<Pazy> Think ive got it, I told it the moniter was 1280/1024@60htz in Harware - Moniter 1
<Pazy> Need to reset to check it if worked
<omkar86> ubunturos, I may resize my d drive
<BluesKaj> admin mode ...otherwise it won't hold
<dubbydubby> anyone able to get xgl to work on kubuntu?
<ubunturos> omkar86: if you have no data on D: drive, you can delete it. Later boot from the Kubuntu CD and then install it on the unallocated partition
<ubunturos> omkar86: however, you may have to schedule regular backups of your data on /home folder
<Pazy> Yay it worked
<Pazy> Now back to fixing grub :(
<ubunturos> omkar86: I guess, D: will be under the extended partition
<ubunturos> D: will be a logical partition
<BluesKaj> thought we had your grub fixed yesterday, Pazy ?
<omkar86> ubunturos, Yeah it is in extended
<omkar86> ubunturos, Have you heard of any hardware issues specific to Compaq notebooks
<Pazy> BluesKaj: No i tried but it didnt work. I need to do a virtual swap or something
<ubunturos> omkar86: no, but I would recommend testing your hardware with the LIVE CD.
<ubunturos> omkar86: if everything works fine, you may go ahead and install
<omkar86> ubunturos, How to check if my hardware works using dmesg|grep <???>
<BluesKaj> oh yeah, 2 HDDs...sorry , forgot...that's beyond my experience , Pazy
<ubunturos> omkar86: not sure about that
<Pazy> Soon as I figure out how to virtual swap then make XP the default entry im set
<ubunturos> omkar86: rather, find out more about a *suitable* distro on your laptop from - http://linux-laptop.net
<Pazy> Does anyone know how to do a GRUB virtual swap? The grub channel is empty so I cant ask there
<jhutchins> Pazy: Perhaps if we knew what you meant by "virtual swap", it would help.
<Pazy> Ill show you the link
<Pazy> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<BluesKaj> jhutchins:  Pazy has 2 hdds with kubuntu oneone and windows on the other , and he wabts to make the windows hdd the default boot in grub
<Pazy> Well first I need grub to boot WInXP
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Should only need to change the default in the menu entry.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: No need to "swap" anything.
<Pazy> Did you look at the link? and make any sense of it
<Pazy> ah dinners ready, back soon.
<ksivaji>  when i open a page that contain this "http://pastebin.com/d5a61a29d"  code in konqueror web browser it shows nothing why ?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: He could physically swap the drives then install grub on the Windows drive, that might be simpler.  Some BIOSs offer a virtual drive swap.
<jhutchins> ksivaji: That looks like PHP code to me.  Not relevant to kubuntu.  Suggest you try #php or # apache.
<dromer> where are the kde default backgrounds located?
<jhutchins> /user/share/wallpapers?
<ksivaji> jhutchins i think my question is so childish that is why i didnt get any reply from #php
<Stranger> 
<Stranger>  
<pag> !ru | Stranger
<ubotu> Stranger:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Stranger> ok
<Stranger> guys )
<Stranger> can u help me a bit
<soulrider> Stranger: what do you wanna know ?
<JRL01192> !ask
<pag> Stranger, sure, with what?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<apetrescu> Sure, stranger. What can we help you with?
<Stranger> mm.. i noticed that the config menu in kde, like when u want to change your personal settings for it is cut a bit
<Stranger> where can i switch off that thing, when the apps show in the taskbar when they are launched? and mouse cursor  the same thing
<Stranger> &
<Stranger> ?
<soulrider> the bouncy thing ?
<Stranger> yeah )
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> im not in KDE so i cant help you mich right now =/
<Stranger> :(
<pag> Stranger, the jumping mouse cursor? kcontrol -> Appearance -> launch notification  (or something like that)
<genii> ksivaji: If you want to test your php, just do 3 lines:    <?php   then: phpinfo ();    then:  ?>
<pag> Stranger, and systray-icons are usually configured from within the app, so you'll just have to see settings for each app you want to remove from taskbar
<pag> s/taskbar/tray
<ksivaji> genii ya it is working fine with php interpreter but web browser just displays php script like text editor
<AlivesWrk> this irc client pisses me off
<Stranger> pag, see, it's not there...
<Stranger> i clearly remember where it should be, but it's just not
<pag> Stranger, use kcontrol, not that systemsettings thingy that is in the menus
<pag> Stranger, alt+f2 -> kcontrol
<Stranger> ))
<Stranger> thanks )
<pag> np :)
<Stranger> why would they do something like that? )
<pag> you see, System Settings is 'easy to use' - yes it doesn't have half of the features, but it's 'easy'
<Stranger> yeah, i guess
<cloakable> :P
<pag> my humble opinion is that SysSettings could be dumped in favour of Kcontrol, but well - KControl is also shipped by default, so I guess I shouldn't rant about it (too much ;)
<Stranger> :)
<Stranger> by the way do u know how to make synaptic, or whatever was there i ubuntu the default program for updates? like the update notifier? adept is not the best package manager...
<Stranger> i don't know why they should've changed synaptic for it anyways
<genii> ksivaji: In your apache config file you need to add: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<pag> Stranger, not sure if this'll work, but it could (so no guarantee at all ;) close adept updater, and tell it to never open again and install update-manager
<ksivaji> genii ok
<Stranger> so that thing in ubuntu was called update-manager?
<BluesKaj> Stranger:  adept is the default kde pkg manager and the notifier sucks , the good part is synaptic works well in kde
<Stranger> just didn't remember
<soulrider> BluesKaj: i dont like mixing gnome with kde
<ksivaji> genii thanks a lot
<pag> Stranger, or the easiest, atomatic, and insecure way; scheldule a cron task for upgrades and forget about them ;D
<genii> ksivaji: Did you test again yet to see it worked?
<genii> ksivaji: (after restarting apache of course)
<Stranger> BluesKaj: yeah, i got it installed, but updater still comes up on the startup
<BluesKaj> <-- not  atrue purist ..if it works and doesn't crash the system ..who care s :)
<BluesKaj> Stranger:  just tell it not to startup
<ksivaji> genii ya i am doing wait
<clefia> for 3 months I've installed and use Xubuntu feisty, from time to time, my system will run out of memory to a crawl till it's unusable
<clefia> then it's hitting the restart button, I have 320mb of sdram an 256mb of swap
<clefia> i've got firefox and gaim opened everytime I ran out of memory,  is there a log on my system that can tell me what's wrong?
<soulrider> clefia: maybe theres a memory leak in one of your programs that fills up your swap, i used to have that problem
<Stranger> guys, thank yall )
<soulrider> clefia: install htop, its like top but better. when you see it get slow, run it and see whats eating all your ram
<clefia> soulrider: usually it's either firefox or x.org
<genii> ksivaji: Since you opted earlier for apache1.3 series make sure also you have the package libapache-mod-php4  (as far as i know there is no php5 module for 1.3 apache)
<soulrider> clefia: i think theres a memory leak in firefox
<Paz1> I managed to get the Virtual Swap thing on Grub working, now I can access XP through Grub. So how do I make XP the default entry? So what if no one clicks anything it will automatically boot into XP?
<soulrider> clefia: i used to have that problem with azureus, what i think is bets is to restart xorg, youll probably see a lot of disk usage wheny ou do that
<ksivaji> genii ya it is working fine thank you
<soulrider> Paz1: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<genii> ksivaji: You're welcome
<Paz1> crap my names wrong
<soulrider> i need to go tudy
<soulrider> bbl! ^_^
<Paz1> Dammit I cant get my name to appear right. Pazy :(
<vge> ./nick Pazy
<Paz1>  the /nick didnt work
<BluesKaj>  /nick Pazy
<Paz1> anyway ill do this first
<vge> it's in use
<BluesKaj> try it in the server textbox
<Paz1> Pazy is in use?
<vge> ./whois Pazy
<Paz1> Looks like its me? anyways
<BluesKaj> vge dump the period or dot
<Paz1> What do I add/change in menu.lst to make XP the OS it wil boot if I dont click within a time
<BluesKaj> Paz1:  I think , not totally sure , but make the windows entries the first at the top the OS enties in the menu.lst
<BluesKaj> entries
<Paz1> ok ill try that
<Paz1> Think ill need to change the BIOS to make XP first, the virtual swap works but for some reason its taking minutes to open a folder not seconds
<BluesKaj> my windows entries are at the bottom and thats where they appear in grub at bootup
<genii> If you change boot order in bios it rearranges logically all the drive numbers/order again and confuses grub
<zblach_> hey all
<zblach_> quick sound question. sysbeep is too loud, mkv's are too soft, and music is just right. how can I normalize my sound?
<clefia> soulrider: I've installed htop. Is it that htop will align all cpu or memory intensive processes on the top of the list?
<chrisjs169> not exactly sure how, but my number pad is now functioning as a 'mouse'
<chrisjs169> eg. 4 moves the mouse pointer left, 6 moves it right, 8 up, 2 down, 1, 3, 7, and 9 move it diagonally, and 5 is 'right click'
<jerware> hi
<jerware> does mplayer not work out of the box?  or is it expecting to be fiddled with.
<jerware> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<jerware> w32codecs are too installed
<clefia> i'm seeing 8 instants of firefox-bin in htop, is this normal?
<BluesKaj> jerware: xine-extracodecs ?
<jerware> BluesKaj: is that a package to install ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<chrisjs169> any ideas on disabling my number pad 'mouse'?
<jerware> E: Couldn't find package xine-extracodecs
<teiwaz> can anyone help me get a pharos gps-360 working with any sort of gps program?
<jerware> BluesKaj:  would you mind donating me a the piece of you sources.list?
<jerware> coresponding to xine-extracodecs?
<BluesKaj> jerware better still tru source-o-matic
<BluesKaj> try
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Assid> heya
<Assid> i got compiz-fusion running.. anyone know how come whjen i click on another window.. it doesnt bring that on top.. however the new window does have focus
<jhutchins> jerware: That's usually the error you get when mplayer is already running and you open a second instance (by clicking on an associated file).
<Assid> heya jhutchins
<chrisjs169> any ideas on disabling my number pad 'mouse'?
<Assid> hrmm anyone here running a q6600 by any chance?
<Assid> the intel quad cores
<JRL01192> help my mouse is freezing up at the moment, when I update ubuntu is telling me it cannot grab my mouse and that a malicious code is eavesdropping!
<JRL01192> I cannot right click but could left click this always happens around from 1:00pm- 2:30pm and 4:00pm-1:00am
<vzduch> JRL01192: ?
<administrator> hi
<JRL01192> Lets put it this way is there anyway from someone in the other end of a cpmputer to mess with my gui in both linux, windows and disable or lag my mouse with the ability of hiding itself without netstat detecting him or her?
<fernanda> hi
<JRL01192> Lets put it this way is there any way for someone in the other end of a computer to mess with my gui in both linux, windows and disable or lag my mouse with the ability of hiding herself from net-stat without detecting him or her?*
<JRL01192> herselfhimself*
<BluesKaj> !patience | JRL01192:  we saw your question the first time .
<ubotu> JRL01192:  we saw your question the first time .: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jerware> hi
<jerware> wine only supports windows native dll files.  is there an alternative to run a program that suplies it's own dlls ?
<JRL01192> sorry if I came from a demanding prospective but at the moment ubuntu is going while on me. :(
<jhutchins> JRL01192: What command are you using to "update ubuntu", what is the exact error message (and why are you asking about ubuntu in kubuntu)?
<BluesKaj> jerware:  native dll files?
<JRL01192> am sorry for not responding the windows lagged when I told ubuntu to maximize, at the moemnt I am using gnome, and I just update by going to System update manager
<JRL01192> native dll files ^^ probably since this problem started with windows xp and I installed ubuntu for security reasons
<PhinnFort> jerware: yes
<PhinnFort> jerware: run wineconfig
<PhinnFort> wha
<surgy> hello
<PhinnFort> wtf just happened?
<PhinnFort> jerware: then go to the libraries tab
<surgy> can someone help me? its kindof not related to linux but i need it in order to fix my linux, my internet explorer keeps crashing and i need firefox, can someone send me a copy please?
<PhinnFort> and add a new override
<JRL01192> probably me having a worm passing it on
<JRL01192> it is spreading
<PhinnFort> cool
<JRL01192> Im probably the source
<jhutchins> JRL01192: Well, nothing that infected our windows install should have any effect on your linux system, but it does sound odd.  You can use tools like ps ax or top to see what's taking up the CPU.  You should try using aptitude from the console for the update and see what the errror message is so you can paste it here (or pasetebin if it's more than 2 lines).
<JRL01192> told you none believed me
<PhinnFort> JRL01192: get clamav and chkrootkit
<PhinnFort> !find clam
<ubotu> Found: clamassassin, clamav-data, clamav-getfiles, clamcour, clamsmtp (and 15 others)
<jhutchins> surgy: Just ftp it.
<JRL01192> funny thing I can't exit this window now at the moment even if I get to update manager I can't move my mouse
<surgy> jhutchins how? if i have no browser?
<jhutchins> surgy: ftp runs fine from DOS.
<JRL01192> IM sorry for spreading something my computer just went all crazy on ur chatrooms
<surgy> jhutchins can you give me a link please?
<kamijo> surgy: ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/www/browsers/mozilla/firefox/releases
<surgy> ftp is not recognized as an internal or external command
<PhinnFort> surgy: run "cmd", type "ftp ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/www/browsers/mozilla/firefox/releases", hit enter, dir, enter, get [filename] 
<surgy> thats an unknown host\
<PhinnFort> brb
<JRL01192> lol nobody beleived me but I bet you now they do
<kamijo> surgy: Open up a cmd window. Type ftp ftp.sunet.se
<kamijo> surgy: Then type cd pub/www/browsers/mozilla/firefox/releases and press enter
<surgy> kamijo says invalid comand
<kamijo> surgy: Type dir and look for the right version and cd to that directory
<kamijo> surgy: hrm... sounds strange. ftp is a standard command in "dos"
<surgy> yeah
<kamijo> surgy: what OS are you using?
<surgy> but ftp ftp.sunet.se is an invalid command ....
<PhinnFort> QDOS?
<PhinnFort> try just ftp then
<surgy> cmd through xp home
<PhinnFort> and then connect ftp.sunet.se
<surgy> yeah im at the ftp prompt, and when i type ftp.sunet.se it doesnt work
* PhinnFort remembers he can make a less than 100bytes exe to just download and run a file
<kamijo> surgy: you have to type: connect ftp.sunet.se
<JRL01192> funny thing this w/e it is penetrated my comodo firewall and AVK virus dector in windows it is not known yet
<PhinnFort> JRL01192: can't touch me though
<surgy> "connect ftp.sunet.se" = invalid command
<PhinnFort> :D
<JRL01192> at the moment what are you using?
<PhinnFort> JRL01192: Konversation?
<kamijo> surgy: hrm... might be open ftp.sunet.se ?
<JRL01192> distro?
<PhinnFort> kubuntu
<PhinnFort> 7.04
<jhutchins> Sounds like someone removed ftp from his installation.
<surgy> who tried to send me something?
<surgy> open works
<BluesKaj> I did but it was the wrong file
<JRL01192> sory it might of been me
<kamijo> surgy: it's been a while since I used Windows so I'm realy not hundred procent sure. But type help and see what you may find there
<jhutchins> surgy: You don't have linux available?
<jhutchins> Ah, I see you've got it working now.
<surgy> jhutchins no, and my live cd wont let me connect to the i-net, so im using windows to get the info to fix grub but i need a browsewr, since IE is trash
<jbaloul> hi all
<Assid> i got compiz-fusion running.. anyone know how come whjen i click on another window.. it doesnt bring that on top.. however the new window does have focus
<Assid> anyone know what option handles this?
<PhinnFort> I can inject you with a customized version of TinyPE, and make it download and run the firefox installer;)
<PhinnFort> http://www.phreedom.org/solar/code/tinype/
<jhutchins> Assid: Someone in #ubuntu-effects might.
<surgy> ok im connected to ftp.sunet.se now what?
<kamijo> Assid: does it comes on top when you klick on top of the windowborder?
<jbaloul> trying to install kde4 beta....getting "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindSamba.cmake', which is also in package kde4base-data"
<PhinnFort> cd pub/www/browsers/mozilla/firefox/releases
<Assid> kamijo: yes
<jbaloul> any ideas?
<jhutchins> mplayer
<jhutchins> er. soorry.
<kamijo> surgy: cd pub/www/browsers/mozilla/firefox/releases/latest-2.0/win32
<JRL01192> um PhinnFOrt what did you tell me to get to write it down because I can't go up
<surgy> kamijo no such file or directory
<PhinnFort> JRL01192: clamav
<PhinnFort> JRL01192: that is antivirus
<Assid> kamijo: any particular reason / option for this?
<kamijo> Assid: there is a focus setting that you have to change. What you are using is the default setting
<PhinnFort> JRL01192: and chkrootkit, which is a rootkit scanner
<Assid> yeah but which one.. any clue ?
<Pazy> Who knows how to make a non ubuntu OS the default for GRUB?
<surgy> ?
<kamijo> hrm... I'm not realy sure what's the name of it. I'm running Gutsy here and I have a gui to config Compiz
<JRL01192> am sorry but Im going to have to sit this one out in your chatroom until the w/e it is stops atatcking me in 1 in the morning
<jbaloul> Pazy ; edit with caution: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Assid> kamijo: yeah i do too.. but i dont know which one
<kamijo> surgy: that's strange because I'm looking at the folder right now
<Assid> kamijo: ccsm right ?
<surgy> kamijo im in the first dir you gave me..... now how do i download the file?
<Pazy> menu.lst has been hacked to peices to make Windows boot already lol but I need exact intructions
<kamijo> surgy: you have to change to binary download in ftp. type help and see what command to use to set it with
<kamijo> Assid: Yes right
<jbaloul> Pazy the section that has "savedefault" usually at the begining of the list is the one that will boot
<Assid> cant find that thing..
<PhinnFort> Pazy: you need to write "default #" where # is the entry number of the windows entry
<PhinnFort> starts at 0
<kamijo> Assid: under General _Options
<BFC> can anybody help me. I want to contect my kubuntu laptop to my WinXP desktop to share files. What would be the best way to networkd the two?
<kamijo> Assid: look under Focus & Raise Behaviour
<Assid> click to focus.. thats on
<Pazy> Do i just arbitralely add default 5?
<kamijo> surgy: did you found it?
<kamijo> Assid: You have to set Raise on click  on
<JRL01192> omg I found this written in my terminal box razor@BlackBox:~$ lollolloppp
<surgy> kamij no, can you just dcc me the .exe for firefox? please?
<Assid> i did.. still doesnt work
<JRL01192> is that possible?!
<kamijo> surgy: on moment
<jhutchins> kamijo: really should take bery support to #ubuntu-effects
<kamijo> jhutchins: Ok!
<Pazy> PhinnFort: I just arbitralely add default 6?
<PhinnFort> Pazy: if the 7. entry is the windows entry, yes
<surgy> kamijo can you try again please?
<kamijo> surgy: what lang do you want it in?
<jbaloul> tryen to get kde4 installed and getting dpkg errors : rying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindSamba.cmake', which is also in package kde4base-data"   any ideas ?
<PhinnFort> Pazy: I have Ubuntu, Ubuntu safe, and Arch linux, arch linux safe, and to default to arch, I add "default 2"
<surgy> english
<BluesKaj> surgy , sending ff.exe
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj is evul
<PhinnFort> :D
* PhinnFort doesn't trust anything he gets from BluesKaj
<Pazy> Well theres 4 ununtu (2 recovery, 2 kernals), memtest and Windows. So i think I need default 5
<surgy> BluesKaj did you send something?
<BluesKaj> yup, waiting for your accept
<PhinnFort> Pazy: sounds about right
<surgy> BluesKaj dont send any thing bad please
<PhinnFort> surgy: I was just kidding, he is rather trustworthy
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort was just kidding
<Assid> hrmm i wonder how much of a performance increase i can expect on kubuntu with a q6600
<surgy> and it didnt work :( becuase it didnt ask for me to accept
<Pazy> Thanks, ill reset and try
<surgy> BluesKaj try again please?
<kamijo> Surgy: I have sent you a request
<JRL01192> umm is there anyway of getting clamav from my terminal
<JRL01192> because that is the only thing functioning right now
<BluesKaj> ok surgy ...sending
<surgy> accepted
<surgy> connection failed :(
<PhinnFort> surgy: what about just pasting "ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/www/browsers/mozilla/firefox/releases/latest-2.0/win32/en-GB/Firefox Setup 2.0.0.6.exe" into the run dialog?
<BluesKaj> surgy, FW , Proxy ?
<surgy> PhinnFort no browser, it tries to luanch IE but IE is trashed
<surgy> BluesKaj i have neither
<jhutchins> surgy: Keep trying the connection - failures are common on busy servers.
<BluesKaj> well, it's not working , do you have dcc ports open in your IRC client ?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: have you turned on forwarding?
<surgy> jhutchins trying the connection on what? its not that it fails, its that my browser does not work at all
<BluesKaj> yup
<kamijo> surgy: I got a timeout on the request
<jhutchins> surgy: I thought you had console ftp working/
<jhutchins> ?
<BluesKaj> surgy , one more time
<surgy> jhutchins i did but i dont know how to use it, and the help file sucks
<surgy> nice
<PhinnFort> surgy: I'll try, just wait until I get it downloaded
<surgy> thnx blueskaj
<PhinnFort> oh, ok
<surgy> thnx guys
<BluesKaj> cool , finally
<surgy> just for the record windoze suxors
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: I think it uses random ports, that's why it suddenly works
<JRL01192> Im with you mate if it wasn't for windows I wouldn't be here right now
<surgy> JRL01192 lol me too
<surgy> now it says it needs a dll !!!!!!!
<JRL01192> aren't I can't barely move around
<PhinnFort> surgy: your OS is fscked...
<surgy> agreed
<surgy> but i cant fix the other without getting to the grub fix page
<PhinnFort> surgy: what exactly is the problem?
<surgy> becuase the live d wont connect to the internet
<JRL01192> Phinn would it be possible to flush out the source if I delete and reinstall the BIOS?
<PhinnFort> br
<surgy> i installed windows after i installed linux, now i need to reinstall grub but i forgot all the steps
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort:  you were right, i hadn't configged my dcc ports in konverstion to the settings i usually use on my router , due to the fact that i just did another clean install after my fiasco with gutsy :)
<surgy> and i went through the help and reinstalled grub but i think i installed it to the wrong partition
<surgy> even though sdb1 is my primary partition for linux, i think it needs to be installed on the windows partition?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<BluesKaj> surgy do you have supergrubdisk ...it helped me several times
<PhinnFort> surgy: and you haven't got internet access in linux?
<PhinnFort> JRL01192: you shouldn't delete your bios
* PhinnFort goes for a haircut
<surgy> phinnfort i dont have internet access on the live cd, and no i dont have supergrub disk never even heard of it
<surgy> if i could get to a terminal in my linux instyall i could fix it via irssi and linx
<Pazy> That default thing didnt work, when it loaded into Grub it just sat there (like it did before I changed)
<JRL01192> is there anyways to download clamav through the apt-get Phinn because at the moment I only have access to my terminal
<surgy> can you send me a copy of the supper grub disk image? how big is it and how do i use it?
<dopez> i'm curious if this problem is already being worked on for the next release, imo when i plug in USB speakers they should become the default audio device but in 7.04 it doesn't even give a message asking me what to do with the usb speakers, anyone running the development version and have an idea if this is already fixed ?
<surgy> oh well im going to get back on the live cd and see if i can get the internet to work there
<Pazy> Surgy: The super grub disk is pretty small for a cd Image. Dump it into google and youll get it
<jhutchins> surgy: ftp is pretty easy.  open <server>, get /path/to/file or cd /path/to get file.
<jhutchins> qiot
<surgy> pazy, i have no browser.....
<zblach_> hey. i'm fiddling with awk, and I was wondering if I could do a mass rename
<jhutchins> quit even
<Pazy> ill find a link you can wget or you can install a browser
<Pazy> dosent apt-get install firfox work?
<zblach_> jhutchins: any reason you're not using fish for ftp?
<surgy> pazy lol you missed my problem, im going to try the live cd
<Pazy> sure
<jhutchins> zblach_: Never heard of it.  He probably doesn't have it on a new install of XP.
<zblach_> ah. lol. right
<zblach_> for the record, fish://ftp_url
<jhutchins> I'm pretty out of touch on the latest XP stuff.
<zblach_> also
<jhutchins> zblach_: But I thought fish:// was an ssh/scp protocol?
<zblach_> yep.
<zblach_> oops
<zblach_> lol
<zblach_> i'm out of touch w/ the question
<Pazy> If i pastebin my menu.lst can someone show me how to get it to autoboot XP if I dont click for 10/20 seconds?
<jhutchins> Pazy: Sure.
<zblach_> no awk masters?
<zerothis> I need to create and exact copy of two 100GB drives (drive 1 Ubuntu, drive 2 NTFS with XP) and I have a 250GB USB drive to backup to. How is this done?
<jhutchins> zblach_: He b0rked his system, messed up grub, his Windows IE crashes.  He was going to try to install firefox, but cli ftp is beyond him.
<Pazy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32952/
<zblach_> messed grub and windows IE crashings are unrelated
<BluesKaj> jhutchins:  I sent surgy FF.exe
<jhutchins> zblach_: Well, related by cause, not by outcome.
<surgy> guess what guys?
<surgy> i got inet in linux :)
<JRL01192> I tried to download clamav got the same error as update manager; Could not grab your mouse.
<JRL01192> A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have clickedmenu or some application just decided to get focus
<JRL01192> Try Again.
<surgy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vzduch> JRL01192: sudo apt-get install klamav
<vzduch> on the console
<surgy> now do i need to reinstall grub to my windows partition ? or to my linux partition?
<zblach_> probably windows
<Pazy> I should propably install clamav as well but I cant be bothered. Even on my Windows install ive only ever seen the Anti Virus pop up once and thats when I manually changed an extension.
<JRL01192> thanks vz
<Pazy> I just set up my printer on Linux, it took me all of 5 minutes including the wires and finding the printer in a cubourd. Took me over half an hour on my mums Vista lol
<Pazy> Back in a min, retrying grub changes
<surgy> its not working
<JRL01192> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of klamav:
<JRL01192>  klamav depends on clamav; however:
<JRL01192>   Package clamav is not configured yet.
<JRL01192> dpkg: error processing klamav (--configure):
<surgy> i cant mount my windows partition
<JRL01192> the process failed whahaaha
<surgy> ount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<surgy>        missing codepage or other error
<surgy>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<surgy>        dmesg | tail  or so
<JRL01192> whahaha someone doesn't want me to dling clamav
<succubus_> Hello, installing of the j2ee libraries gets stuck on my system when "removing temporary files". Is it typical?
<vzduch> JRL01192: sudo dpkg --configure clamav
<surgy> can anyone help?
<JRL01192> I encountered an error
<surgy> wqell i guess ill come back later
<JRL01192> 1876 possible errors
<cabroni_> a program to convert FLV to AVI  n' viseversa?
<surgy> i need help mounting that partition wheneveer someone has time
<JRL01192>   Package clamav-freshclam is not configured yet.
<JRL01192>   Package clamav-data is not installed.
<JRL01192>   Package clamav-freshclam which provides clamav-data is not configured yet.
<JRL01192> w/e I tried to reinstall clamav and it went alright, how do I start clamav?
<BluesKaj> surgy , gonna send an ISO.file of supergrubdisk
<surgy> uhh
<surgy> kindof useless now blueskaj
<surgy> but thnks
<BluesKaj> ok
<surgy> can you help me get my windows part mounted so i can install grub please?
<BluesKaj> wasn't paying attn ...wifey , groceries
<surgy> np
<claw> hello everything all
<BluesKaj> well, that's what supergrub disk can do for you
<surgy> ok resend
<surgy> please
<surgy> what exactly does this disk do?
<surgy> and how do i use it?
* vastinfest labanaktis..
<BluesKaj> surgy it. will also let you at least get to the linux prompt if your X is not working
<claw> i have a problem i have a notebook acer aspire 3660 but the sound dont listen
<surgy> awsome
<surgy> BluesKaj: send?
<BluesKaj> it's aboot cd , you'll see, quite striaght forward...especially reinstalling the windows MBR
<surgy> aceepted
<surgy> i dont think its working
<BluesKaj> try again
<surgy> i have a browser now if you wanna just give me a link
<BluesKaj> nope something is blocking
<surgy> just give me a link?
<claw> something  help me please
<surgy> first off your sound should never listen.......
<surgy> BluesKaj: can you give me a link to a download location please?
<BluesKaj> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Super-Grub-Disk-Download-8071.html
<nzk> Is there a way to show recent RSS feed updates as text overlayed on the back of my desktop?
<Assid> heya
<surgy> ok one more problem..... how am i suppose to burn an iso while using the live cd with only one cdrom :(
<CppIsWeird> how do i change the port of "Remote Desktop"?
<Assid> CppIsWeird: on the server ?
<CppIsWeird> where else would it be?
<Assid> windows server?
<CppIsWeird> oh, no, vnc
<CppIsWeird> but its called here "Remote Desktop" in ubuntu
<CppIsWeird> i dont see any .vncrc file in home
<Assid> hrmm not sure
<cedric_> where is the conversation in french
<trekdanne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<phoenixz> I have a website with images in sub directories which are shown with apache indexing..  I want to download these images using wget but all it does is save index.html for each dir, and not the files.. I use wget -np -k -nc -t5 -r -l3 http://site.com:8081/img/ but could anybody tell me how I should use wget for this?
<cedric_> thank
<Assid> no clue.. havent played with it
<mimik> why doesn't delete work in the side window of konqueror?
<sam_> what is ext3 fill super??
<vzduch> ?
<zerothis> when i plug in any usb drives, I get the "New Volume - KDE Daemon" window but it won't open the file and it doesn't show up in /media, its also not on the desktop
<cabroni_>                          Wich version of Qt is embed in Kubuntu?
<cabroni_> {[] 
<stdin> cabroni_: embed ?
<cabroni_> or instaled;
<stdin> cabroni_: open konsole and type "kde-config --version" to see what version you have
<cabroni_> thanks
<Assid> hey
<Assid> can someone help me with this issue
<Assid> i ran mkfs.ext3 -j -c -c -v  on a drive.. the output doesnt say anything about any bad block found in the tests.. just said ok
<Assid> so does drive have issues ?
<vzduch> then you don't have any
<Assid> but spinrite from grc showed some
<Assid> one sec.. brb
<BluesKaj> prolly talking about his windows partition
<vzduch> apart from mkfs.ext3 being the format command, if you want to _check_ the fs, use 'sudo fsck -C /dev/hdXY' (replace X and Y w/ the respective characters)
<Assid> well it was a windows parition before.. when i ran it.. now its on ext3
<BluesKaj> dunno if spinrite looks at or even sees ext partitions
<Assid> it does
<mimik> is there anything like winrar for kubuntu?
<jrift> i use winrar with wine
<BluesKaj> no denying spinrite is a good app
<stdin> mimik: install "unrar" and use Ark
<Assid> so i dont know now.. do i have it or no ? im confused
<BluesKaj> have what ?
<mimik> when i right click on a rar file, it doesn't have the option to 'extract here' etc... any way to add it?
<Assid> any issues on the drive
<mimik> that's with unrar already installed
<BluesKaj> once you install unrar
<elite101> hey i have a spare HDD with kubuntu installed im booting off the live cd rite now and wanna formatt the HDD to a file format i can use in kubuntu to mount and store stuff
<elite101> can i just use FAT16/32?
<vzduch> I bet you don't want FAT16
<elite101> what do i do?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> prob not since its only set @ 4gb
<BluesKaj> fat32 or ntfs
<jrift> i use a fat32 partition for cross compatability with windows
<krux> yo
<vzduch> if you don't share the drive w/ Winblows, use ext3
<stdin> mimik: you should, I do
<jhutchins> elite101: If it's going to be just for linux storage, use ext3.
<elite101> but what is a fileformat that will work with kubuntu that i can store things in
<Assid> BluesKaj: so no issues on my drive ?
<elite101> okay
<jhutchins> elite101: If you want to share it with XP or Vista, ntfs.
<elite101> but i wanna make it compat with windows the drive is only 4.1gb anyways
<jrift> fat32 is pretty universally supported
<mimik> stdin: hm i have the option with a zip file... eh, should i uninstall and reinstall unrar?
<jhutchins> elite101: If you want to share it with other versions of windows, vfat.
<elite101> yeah kubuntu doesnt support NTFS it wont mount it
<elite101> well its supports it
<jrift> kubuntu does support ntfs
<jhutchins> elite101: Yes, kubuntu does support ntfs.
<elite101> but it doesnt want to mount
<BluesKaj> Assid:  did spinrite show any "issues" ?
<elite101> yeah sorrymy bad
<stdin> mimik: killing konqueror, sometimes it needs to reread it's settings
<jhutchins> elite101: It will support it read-only out-of-the-box, and read/write with ntfs-3g.
<jrift> manually edit fstab and add the ntfs partitions
<stdin> mimik: killall konqueror
<Assid> yes.. 2 blocks .. not recoverable
<mimik> stdin: k thanks, ill try it
<krux> anyone knows why when i try to install openSuSe 10.2 it wont find my 2 ata/atapi harddrives
<jhutchins> jrift: If it wont mount manually, fstab won't help.
<vzduch> krux: ask in #suse
<elite101> well i think i can use FAT32 since the drive is only 4.1gb and i use the drive to move movies from one pc to the other
<BluesKaj> have you formatted to ext3 for kubuntu , Assid ?
<jrift> it solved the problem for me, jhutchins
<Assid> after that.. yes
* jhutchins uses network cables for that.
<krux> thanks
* elite101 doesnt know how to setup a FTP or server or anything 
<elite101> :P
<jrift> elite, that's what i'd do
<elite101> well im going to format then reboot and re-install on another drive
<elite101> lol the windows box is WINME ewwww.....Not compatiable :P
<elite101> bye
<jrift> bye. good luck
<elite101> k
<jhutchins> elite101: fat32 then.
<jhutchins> vfat
<BluesKaj> it could just be the space ext needs to setup an OS once you decide install it , forgotten the name , but when i formatted to ext3 about 2mb was used afterwards
<jrift> actually, i misunderstood his 'won't mount'. i was thinking he meant that they didn't automount
<jrift> mine were mounting ok, but not at startup
<jhutchins> ext reserves a certain amount of emergency space.  You can set it with tunefs.
<elite101> k
<BluesKaj> ok, thx jhutchins , wasn't sure what it was for, i just assumed
<zblach_> quick question. what application would be best suited for synchronizing two partitions?
<zblach_> or better, two folders
<zblach_> and isn't rsync
<dave_> !skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Theory> zblach_: what do you mean by synchronising?
<jhutchins> zblach_: rsync
<zblach_> rsync kinda messes up what I do
<zblach_> i have a folder on a portable hdd with all my music, and an ipod running rockbox
<dave_> can anybody tell me what skim is  for?
<zblach_> when I make changes to my music folder (on the HDD), be it addition, subtraction or modification, i'd like to commit those changes also to my pod
<zblach_> dave_: skim is for foreign language input
<zblach_> like chinese characters
<dave_> zblach, thanks
<Theory> zblach_: what specific issues do you have with rsync?
<zblach_> well, if I move a folder, from A to B on my portable HDD
<zblach_> when I next run rsync, it copies B to my ipod, and A back to my hdd
<Theory> really?
<zblach_> yep
<zblach_> same with splitting MP3s
<jhutchins> zblach_: what options are you using with the command?
<zblach_> -hurv
<zblach_> -Hurv
<Theory> zblach_: do you run rsync once, or twice (once in each direction) ?
<zblach_> once
<jhutchins> zblach_: try -Havu
<zblach_> it syncs both ways
<zblach_> Havu?
<Theory> hrm, I find it very surprising it updates src
<jhutchins> zblach_: try -Havur
<zblach_> i didn't understand what 'archive mode' meant
<jhutchins> zblach_: I think that'll give you one way.
<Theory> it's just shorthand for all the flags listed afterwards
<zblach_> i may use -HavuiPy
<zblach_> maybe make that a little more readable
<Theory> rsync explicitly doesn't support 2-way sync :-/
<zblach_> oh. i thought it synchronized remotely
<Theory> rsync is basically a more intelligent cp
<AcE13> how do you burn multiple iso images to one dvd? preferbly into their seperate folders and using k3b...
<zblach_> AcE13: though not seperate folders (it shouldn't matter), you can cat them together
<zblach_> like
<Theory> zblach_: anyway, you may find unison is a more intelligent alternative for rsync
<zblach_> cat cd1.iso cd2.iso > dvd.iso
<zblach_> unison?
* Angelus is away: Laterz (gone at 7th Aug, 21:50:57)
<AcE13> zblach_: hows that?
<Theory> !unison
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unison - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zblach_> oh. the unison flag?
<Theory> no, it's a package
<chals> .
<zblach_> 99% of the time, i don't make anychanges on the pid
<zblach_> **pod
<jrift> it might be worth adding a --delete to rsync to handle the removals
<jhutchins> !find unison
<ubotu> Found: unison, unison-gtk, unison2.9.1, unison2.9.1-gtk
<jhutchins> !info unison
<ubotu> unison: A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.16-6ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 469 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<chals> .
<zblach_> wow. that's exactly what I was looking for
<zblach_> no K interface?
<Theory> not afaik
<Theory> personally I run it from cron
<zblach_> good way to do it
<chals> hello. any body knows why my printer doesnt print, like empty cartridge, but on windows printing very well
<AcE13> ok another question... can you extract an iso image? like a tar file?
<zblach_> AcE13: it sounds like you're trying to duplicate something :). k3b rips to ISO when it rips an image, just specify a target
<jrift> you can also mount an iso as a filesystem and browse it
<Kemedes> Hello, I seem to have a graphic card problem.
<zblach_> open up K3b, Copy CD/DVD -> [x]  only create image
<Kemedes> Even though the proper drivers are loaded, and the card is fully detected - I can't get direct rendering
<chals> my printer doesnt print
<jrift> someone more knowledgable fill in the details of that one please so i don't have to rtfm
<Kemedes> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<Kemedes> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<chals> my printer doesnt print
<chals> my printer doesnt print
<AcE13> zblach_: actually I have three iso files (total 1.9 gig) that I want to burn to a dvd
<Assid> jhutchins: any idea on my drive issue?
<vzduch> anyone have an idea what can cause the PCM value of the default soundcard to drop by 30% on reboot?
<Assid> i really dont want to come across a scenario where it fails later
<AcE13> jrift: ok I'll look it up thanks
<chals> my printer does not print
<vzduch> !patience | chals, and please be more specific
<ubotu> chals, and please be more specific: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chals>  im sorry
<zblach_> so cat all of them. cat cd1.iso cd2.iso cd3.iso > dvd.iso
<zblach_> and then burn the dvd.iso to a disc
<zblach_> from image
<Kasle> how do i change from GDM to KDE?
<zblach_> I can
<zblach_> 't use the -a option for rsync because the filesystems are different
<Kasle> can anyone please tell me how to change to KDE?
<jrift> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<dave_> kasle,http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_KDE_.28Kubuntu.29
<raymond> what is the command to reconfigure the x server
<raymond> ?
<stdin> raymond: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raymond> thanks
<Lopin> I can't start kubuntu for some reason...
<vzduch> !preview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lopin> Can anyone help me with startup issues?  I was using it two hours ago, took a nap, and now it won't start...
<waylandbill_> Lopin: how far do you get into the boot sequence?
<morph_> hello all
<Lopin> Um...
<morph_> anyone how to reset adept?
<morph_> It doesn't want to let me install anything
<morph_> says it is being used already
<Lopin> The boot logo came up...  Then a bunch of error messages about starting init.d, and that permissions were denied...
<vzduch> !aptfix | morph_
<ubotu> morph_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<morph_> thanx perfect fix
<Lopin> So, yeah...  I tried recovery mode, but it still didn't work...
<Lopin> Did I do something wrong?
<Lopin> !bootfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<excitatory> if i wanted to fsck my root drive, is there anyway to do it without a boot cd?  (i ran out of cdrs and don't really have money to purchase more)
<soulrider> excitatory: theres probably a way... but im not sure how
<danub> whats up people? having a problem. I just installed kubuntu but now my grub wont show a menu and i cant get back to my windows drives
<soulrider> danub: grub doesnt appear ? maybe it didnt detect your windows installation or you accidentally destroyed it
<stdin> excitatory: yeah, go to the grub menu, press "e" move down to the kernel section press "e" again then append "init=/bin/sh" to it, press enter then "b"
<danub> thow do i modifiy the grub so i can actually load into windows again without overwriting the grub with the windows boot
<soulrider> danub: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soulrider> have you ever done it before or you need guidance ?
<danub> it says loading the grub menu, but then it goes striaght into kubuntu
<excitatory> stdin: ah nice, thank you sir
<Lopin> Anyone know about how linux starts, and why it says I don't have permissions to start linux?
<stdin> excitatory: I don't think it will be able to fix some errors, as the partition will still be mounted (afaik), but it will get you check
<soulrider> danub: editing the grub config is pretty straightforward, just read the examples there, but dont be afraid to ask. Youll need to know in what partition window is installed though
<danub> yeah, thats a problem
<danub> i have that stupid jmicron controller
<danub> windows sees the disks connected to it fine
<danub> tlinux on the other hand... doesn't know i have 2 other disks attached
<Lopin> danub: Just look in kubunutu for the device that windows is on...
<danub> tone of which was the boot disk
<soulrider> danub: do you know the partition number of windows?
<soulrider> like /dev/sda5
<damian> hello
<soulrider> or whatever it is
<danub> nope
<soulrider> uhm
<danub> i cant even see the 2 disks i have attached to my jmicron contoller
<soulrider> danub: type df in a console and pastebin the output
<soulrider> i think that will show all drives
<soulrider> whats a jmicron controller? =/
<Lopin> SATA card?
<danub> yep
<soulrider> oh
<danub> well sata and ide
<danub> its the first SATA slot and primary ide slot
<soulrider> i dont think i can help you there
<Lopin> you have a driver disk that came with it?
<Lopin> For windows...
<danub> no disk
<danub> i have the windows disk, but not a driver disk for the jm icron. its onboard
<soulrider> uhm, i would google and see if something is to be found
<soulrider> i have no idea
<Lopin> Well, for some reason, linux might not know how to handle that card...
<soulrider> no offense, but it sounds like some evil hardware :P
<Lopin> I've had that...
* Lopin kicks his cd drive...
<soulrider> danub: what kernel are you using at the moment ?
<soulrider> i think kernels before 2.26.18 didnt have support, but they seem to have it now
* Angelus returns (from Laterz) (total away time: 55m 16s)
<kaos_> hi can anyone help me with an ndiswrapper broadcom problem it is all installed and working but only worksd at about 30kb/s and im on a 7mb connection
<Lopin> Can anyone help me with my booting?  I load the boot animation, but then I get a screen of text, presumably from the kernel, that says that scripts aren't running, for the reason "Permissions denied"...
<kaos_> have you changed any file permissions?
<kaos_> chmod?
<Lopin> kaos_: what are you using to measure the connection?
<danub> i am not sure what i'm using
<danub> i just downloaded the image from the website about an hour agin
<soulrider> danub: type uname -a in a console and paste the output
<kaos_> lopin ive tried multiple sources
<danub> hour ago
<Lopin> kaos_: Not that I know of...  I did install KTTS...
<danub> 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<soulrider> danub: youre using 2.6.20
<soulrider> danub: i suggest you update everything and reboot
<soulrider> and then we'll try to see if you can view your drives
<danub> yeah i just updated everything
<soulrider> oh
<Lopin> kaos_ :  I turned it off, took a nap, and then tried to start it, and this blindsided me...
<kaos_> ive had mutiple problems like this with ubuntu
<soulrider> danub: what kind of drive is windows on? sata or ide ?
<Lopin> kaos_ : well, as long as I don't have to reinstall...  That's not even an option...
<danub> both
<kaos_> i opened a maintenance shell and chmod'd everything took forever
<soulrider> you ahve 2 different installations of windows? =/
<danub> win XP on ide // Win 2003 Server on SATA
<soulrider> oh my
<soulrider> ok
<kaos_> lopin why dont you boot up using a live cd mount your partition and check permissions and change them
<soulrider> type:   ls /dev/ | grep sd
<soulrider> and private message me the output
<danub> well i went into system settings and found one extra disk
<soulrider> extra disk ?
<danub> but its not mounted na di cant manage to mount it
<danub> yeah... i have 4 HD's in this system... it only shows 3
<Lopin> kaos_: That's why I can't reinstall...  The ONLY way i've gotten it to work is a network install, cause I don't have a functioning bootable cd drive anymore...
<soulrider> ahh
<danub> before it only showed2
<kaos_> ok do you have network connectivity now?
<soulrider> how many sata how many ideA? and what about your cd drives
<Lopin> kaos_: Nope...  I'm using my cell phone as a modem right now...
* Lopin -.-
<soulrider> cell phones as modems are kinda slow i think =/
<kaos_> ouch
<Lopin> soulrider : Yeah, they are...
<soulrider> i cant use mine as a modem
<Lopin> Little bit better than dial up, though...
<soulrider> its a bit old :P
<soulrider> doesnt even have usb
<kaos_> can you su in a maintenence shell
<Lopin> soulrider: mine is allegedly four years old...
<danub> cd-rom -> sata /// win xp & Data disk -> IDE //// win 2003 Server -> Sata /// ubuntu -> Sata
<soulrider> Lopin: what kind of phone ?
<Lopin> kaos_: Haven't been able to load a shell...
<kaos_> not even ash?
<Lopin> soulrider: Motorola V400
<adenicio> hi.i got emerald on my feity.i want to know how to get the themes like when u close a window it break up or light a fire?
<soulrider> danub: type ls /dev | grep sd
<Lopin> kaos_
<kaos_> or initramfs?
<soulrider> that should show at least 3 lines
<Lopin> kaos_: Ash?  Intramfs?
<kaos_> what happens when you try to load a maintenance?
<martijn> anyone using knetworkmanager in combination with wpa2?
<kaos_> do you use grub?
<stdin> adenicio: that's beryl
<danub> 8
<Lopin> kaos_: I'm using grub...
<soulrider> danub: how many different latters? it should show a b and c
<soulrider> like sda sdb and sdc
<danub> 3
<soulrider> good
<kaos_> when grub is loading press ESC and choose the second option which will load a maintenance shell
<soulrider> now
<danub> an a, a b, and a c
<kaos_> with you as root
<martijn> seems like i am only able to get it to work under wep
<soulrider> ls /dev/ | grep hd
<kanpachi> hello :) which kde app can i use to rip audio from a dvd?
* Lopin grabs a pen...
<danub> none
<excitatory> stdin: you should really point people to compiz fusion, since beryl development has ceased..
<soulrider> danub: i see
<soulrider> i think its not detecting your winxp and data drive
<excitatory> adenicio: check out compiz-fusion or talk to the folks in #ubuntu-effects
<soulrider> danub: im not sure what to do actually =/
<danub> well the thing is, i can see that disk in my disk manager gui
<stdin> excitatory: it's not in the (official) repos yet, so it's not officially supported in feisty yet
<adenicio> stdin: i tink i install beryl
* Lopin has a pen...
<danub> but i cant do anything but view details on it
<danub> cant enable or mount
<Lopin> kaos_ : now what do I do?
<kaos_> also lopin im guessing at some time you will have probably upgraded your kernel so it should still have the boot image for your old kernel
<su-hoens> anyone here used mdadm?
<soulrider> danub: but can you see in which partition winxp is set up on?
<soulrider> its probably 5
<soulrider> tell me how many partitions you have
<kaos_> on boot when grub is about to load press ESC and it will show a menu
<danub> yep, i can see both
<kaos_> choose the second one down or a different kernel ver
<Lopin> kaos_: I should know if I upgraded the kernel, right?  Cause I DON'T remember that popping up on adept...
<soulrider> danub: you could sort of brute force and test partitions and see which one contains it
<adenicio> stdin: everytime i conect to this chat it never save the room u-effects how do i save it?
<kaos_> it will load a maintenence shell once your in check permissions for whatever its saying it cant ;load
<kaos_> yeah it should ask you
<stdin> adenicio: what client? kinversation?
<danub> it says sdca/sdcb are the disks for data and winxp
<stdin> *konversation
<Lopin> kaos_ : never upgraded my kernel, though...
<soulrider> danub: oh my, ive never seen anything like thata ctually =/
<kaos_> doesnt matter you will still have a maintenence shell there
<danub> lol
<Angelus> hmm
<Lopin> kaos_ : Okay...  And I use the chmod command?
<soulrider> danub: i dont think i can help you with that much actually
<kaos_> soul rider it just means its the 3rd physical hard drive with 2 partitions
<danub> ok, well ill try to mess with grub and see what happens
<stdin> adenicio: in konversation, press F2 then click the edit button on the right, then you can add "auto join channels"
<Angelus> what will happen if a kernel is booted without an operating system ? :p
<soulrider> kaos_: it has 2 different letters
<kaos_> lopin yes
<kanpachi> does anyone know any kde app that can rip audio from a dvd?
<soulrider> danub: good luck
<soulrider> danub: you could also ask the grub people, if there is a grub channel that is :P
<kaos_> kanpachi try acidrip
<kanpachi> acidrip?
<Lopin> kanpachi : Try AcidRip
<kaos_> what letters?
<kanpachi> thanx
<soulrider> danub:  try #grub see if it exists :P
<kanpachi> it's in the repos?
<danub> ty for the help
<kaos_> kanpachi i think so
<stdin> Angelus:
<kanpachi> found it
<kanpachi> thanx
<stdin> Angelus: it would do nothing
<kaos_> probably universe
<Lopin> kanpachi Was in mine...
<dreed> hi
<jhutchins> !find acidrip
<dreed> i need help
<Angelus> ah ok, just cause i was cruious about it
<ubotu> Found: acidrip
<jhutchins> !info acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 54 kB, installed size 288 kB
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dreed> how install 3 d aceleration
<dreed> in kubuntu
<jhutchins> dreed: what video card?
<Angelus> how was the first operating system created then if they hadn't an existing operating system to creat it from ? :o
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> dreed: what graphics hardware?
<Lopin> kaos_ : Thanks...  I'm gonna try this, and if I can't get it to work, you'll see me in about twenty minutes...
<soulrider> Angelus: i wonder the same, and withc ompilers too
<kaos_> lol ok
<Angelus> yeah
<dreed> is Dforce 5500
<adenicio> stdin: are there anymore chanels?if yes can u give me some
<Angelus> its like, they hadnt a keyboard and a notepad to type the source code if there wasnt an operating system :o
<stdin> dreed: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dreed> thx
<stdin> adenicio: channels for what?
<jhutchins> Angelus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system#History
<Angelus> thankz :D
<adenicio> stdin: anyone
<jhutchins> adenicio: type /list
* Assid prays his hdd isnt ready to die
<stdin> adenicio: each channel is for a topic, this one is for kubuntu, there is also an #ubuntu channel, there is #kde for kde and many other -devel (development) and more general channels
<jhutchins> Assid: You could set up the smart monitoring tools - they might help.
<Assid> yeah thats next in the list..
<adenicio> stdin: i cant do that it give me a warning if my conection is to slow it will disconect wich it is
<Assid> if there was a problem.. badblocks would have reported something right? when i ran mkfs.ext3 -j -c -c  ?
<Assid> it only ever said Done
<deni_> hello everyone
<kaos_> hi can anyone help me with an ndiswrapper broadcom problem it is all installed and working but only worksd at about 30kb/s and im on a 7mb connection
<stdin> adenicio: it says IF your connection is too slow you MAY be dissconnected
<deni_> could someone help me how to remove power manager from the startup applications?
<adenicio> stdin: give me a channel who can help me like conecting other apliances to linux like help for bluetooth,my ps2,xp to linux etc
<stdin> adenicio: umm, #linux
<jhutchins> kaos_: Use the firmwarecutter to grab the firmware files for your card.
<kaos_> i tried before but i will uninstall ndis and try again
<kaos_> brb
<oriol> hola
<oriol> alg parla catal?
<stdin> !es | oriol
<ubotu> oriol: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<oriol> k
<Angelus> jhutchins, that wasnt what i wanted, what i wanted to know is how the first "command line" was created? if they hadnt another command line to create it with :p
<gandhii> punch cards   ;] 
<BluesKaj> stdin: i think he wanted Catalan...a bit diff than spanish, but i guess it works for him :)
<stdin> Angelus: huh, it was written in machine code
<jhutchins> Angelus: Early programming was done using toggle switches.
<jhutchins> Angelus: All output was to a printer.
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> O_o
<stdin> BluesKaj: is there a Catalan channel?
<Angelus> whats machine code?
<jhutchins> Angelus: eventually teletype machines were used to punch paper tapes that were fed in.
<BluesKaj> doubt it
<jhutchins> Angelus: Punch cards were a parallel development.
<Angelus> is there an article on wikipedia for this?
<gandhii> i'm sure there is
<Angelus> so i can understand it better
<Angelus> cause im really curious bout it
<jhutchins> Angelus: In the '60's the air force contracted with my Uncle, a recent ROTC graduate, to develop the firmware to display text on a CRT.
<jhutchins> Angelus: Early systems were strictly batch systems - you loaded the program, then ran it.
<Angelus> hm yes , but how was the first program in the word created if there want anything to creat it with
<jhutchins> Angelus: in the late 60's-early 70's the first interactive systems were developed, but most were job control systems to controll batch execution.
<jhutchins> Angelus: One example of early programs were sorting algorythms for punch cards.  RPG is basically an advanced emulation of those systems.
<jhutchins> Angelus: The OS article is a good one.
<Angelus> what are punch cards exacly?
<stdin> !ot | Angelus, jhutchins, please take the discussion to offtopic
<ubotu> Angelus, jhutchins, please take the discussion to offtopic: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Kasle> do anyone know about a DJ program?
<jhutchins> Kasle: There are a bunch, depending on what aspects of DJ'ing you want to do.
<Kasle> jhutchins: scratching..
<gandhii> any1 have an opinion on best (most stable) vnc server for kubuntu?    The one that came installed seems to crash quite a bit.
<jhutchins> Kasle: k, I know there are some, just don't know which they arre.
<Kasle> jhutchins: ok... do u think u can find them? and one more thing.. do u know about a beat program?
<Kasle> jhutchins: are u there?
<BluesKaj> Kasle: check google-linux  http://www.google.com/linux
<Lopin> kaos_:Guess who's back!
<Kasle> BluesKaj: thx man
<gandhii> google "linux music editor"  or "linux audio editor"
<Lopin> Audacity
<Lopin> Free, and open source!
<Lopin> Okay, but seriously, I'm having problems starting up, and I need some help...
<gandhii> also..  ubuntustudio.org is a release of ubuntu with many quality music/audio and graphics editing apps preinstalled
<stranger> 
<BluesKaj> good one gandhii ...heard about it
<gandhii> lopin: whats the trouble?
<Lopin> unable to execute /bin/sh for rc-default: Permission denied
<gandhii> blues: it is good..   but I wish there was a version with KDE  ;] 
<gandhii> Lopin:  type sudo in front of it
<Lopin> init: rc-default main process (3978) teminated with status 255
<Lopin> I'm starting Kubuntu...  I don't have a chance..
<Lopin> That would mean that I'm already the superuser, right?
<stdin> Lopin: look at the permissions for /bin/sh
<Lopin> I can't get in...
<gandhii> not really..  i'm not sure..  still a total newb
<Lopin> I'm stuck looking at everything RO in windows...
<nicki_> hey all
<nicki_> i was just in here a few minutes ago talking about my jmicron controller
<stdin> Lopin: you'll need a live CD or something to do it, or you can try with the "init=/bin/sh" boot option (if that works)
<gandhii> isnt there a way to get to a cl from the boot menu?
<nicki_> i attempted to restart and it wont load up now
<nicki_> i get some crap about failed to set xfermode
<blekos> hi, which program do u use to have a webcam work (i have installed the drivers)
<nicki_> and it keeps dropping me into initfamfs
<Lopin> stdin : I can't use a live cd...  I don't have a bootable drive...  Floppy?
<nicki_> i need to set the no apic and no lapic switches to the grub but i cant get to the grub
<stdin> Lopin: I think you can boot from a floppy, let me find out...
<Lopin> nicki_ Good to see I'm not the only one that's still having problems...  ^.^
<nicki_> how can i fix this issue?
<bipolar> can someone test this openoffice document for me? on both of my feisty installs it's crashes oo.o. It opens in the windows version (2.2.1) fine, and it reportedly works fine in the gutsy version too. http://longbros.com/test.ods
<stdin> nicki_: edit the grub line in the grub menu
<Assid> err.. how do i permanently keep the PCM volume high ?
<Assid> it keeps coming down
<nicki_> stdin: yeah, if i could get to it i would
<stdin> nicki_: what, you get no grub menu or a message saying "Grub Loading" ??
<bipolar> I need it tested by someone running kubuntu
<nicki_> oh and soulrider, the reason i think it is having troubles is because the jmicron controller makes everything think my sata/ide drives are actually scsi drives
<nicki_> yeah i see that
<nicki_> but then it goes to load up the OS but fails before loading and it drops me to a shell
<stdin> Lopin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromCDwithBootFloppy
<stdin> nicki_: you can edit the boot line from that grub prompt
<gandhii> bipolar...  works in neooffice on macOSX   ;]    -- not that that helps
<nicki_> which line do i edit?
<nicki_> the kernel or the initrd
<Lopin> stdin : FROM CD?!
<Lopin> WHY DID I NOT SEE THIS BEFORE?!
<stdin> nicki_: select the kernel version, press "e" move down to the "kernel" section, press "e" again, and at the and put the options, then press enter then "b"
<bipolar> gandhii: haha
<Lopin> Yeah, I can't see the permissions from inside of windows...
<nicki_> is there supposed to be spaces between "no" and "apic"?
<stdin> nicki_: no
<nicki_> or should it be noapic
<nicki_> and nolapic
<stdin> Lopin: there are a few different ways here too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<nicki_> ahh
<nicki_> it was missing a space
<stdin> nicki_: yeah, you may also need "pci=noacpi" (I do on one of my HP servers)
<bipolar> gandhii: so far I've narrowed it down to openoffice on kubuntu feisty
<nicki_> ubuntu installed with "noapic"
<bipolar> gandhii: I just need someone to confirm it's not just my two systems.
<nicki_> i changed it to "no apic no lapic" and now it works fine :)
<stdin> nicki_: no space in any, a space is only used to separate the options
<stdin> nicki_: if it boots without "noapic" then remove the "no apic" all togethrt
<Lopin> stdin : I saw that last one, but the one with the USB cd drives is exactly what I needed!...
<Lopin> Just don't want to reinstall if at all possible...
<Lopin> stdin : Do you have any clue why it's doing this?
<bipolar> please, someone, test this file in kubuntu for me... I now have 3 boxes that it's known to crash, all running kubuntu feisty. http://longbros.com/test.ods
<stdin> Lopin: not really, I'm just guessing by the error message that it's a permissions error
<z1pp3r> im using the guide from the wiki about how to recover grub. Ive found and mounted my linux partition, but when i try to run "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda" it just stalls. What gives?
<stdin> bipolar: have you done a bug report?
<bipolar> stdin: not yet... I need confermation first
<Lopin> stdin : But why would it do that when starting to the superuser?...  I'm so confused...
<bipolar> I need to be sure it's not something with my setup
<Lopin> bipolar: If I could get my copy of feisty running...
<stdin> bipolar: the people reading it can confirm, and you said it dose it on 3 systems
* Lopin -.-
<bipolar> stdin: yes... 3 systems all running kubuntu feisty... ubuntu feisty and gutsy do not seem to have this issue.
<stdin> Lopin: even root can't execute a file if it's not set to be executable
<nagyv> bipolar: no crash here
<nicki_> ok
<nicki_> i need some help figuring this out now
<bipolar> nagyv: wow.... kubuntu feisty, with all the latest updates, right?
<nicki_> i am editing my menu.lst file
<Lopin> stdin : Okay, then how did we make it non executable all of a sudden...
<nicki_> i found my windows drives that i need to get put into my menu list but i dont know what the drive names are
<stdin> Lopin: I have no clue :)
<nicki_> they are called sdd1 and sdd2
<Lopin> stdin : Story of my friggen life...
* Lopin -.-
<nicki_> so what do i need to put as my root (,) option in grub?
<nagyv> bipolar: exactly, not counting that first it was ubuntu, and then upgraded :) to kubuntu
<stdin> Lopin: could be a few things, or could be a random error on the filesystem
<Lopin> stdin : Okay...  That makes sense...
<bipolar> nagyv: ahh... that might bugger the results...
<nagyv> bipolar: I know
<bipolar> nagyv: this is a very hard to track down issue....
<Lopin> stdin: I only have to play around with like fifteen partitions...
<stdin> nicki_: (hd3,0) and (hd3,1) probably, but look in the device.map file for a clue to the hd? part
<bipolar> is anyone around here running kubuntu fiesty that was not upgraded from anything?
<el_isma> Hi. I've got a laptop with a i810 graphic adapter. How do I configure the external display? Doing what I'd normally do in windows doesn't work
<gandhii> bip: me..   but it is at home (i'm at work) and the vnc server crashed again
<stdin> Lopin: that's why I only have 5 (6 if you include the extended one), keeps it simple
<nicki_> how do i unmount drives?
<Cugel> nicki: umount drive
<nicki_> umount mountpoint?
<z1pp3r> nicki_: umount mountpoint yes
<Lopin> stdin: I would, if I didn't goof up my swap drive...
<jhutchins> either one works
<nicki_> doesn't work
<Lopin> stdin So, now I have a tiny drive hiding behind the linux one, that's just sitting there doing nothing...  Windows...  Linux, Swap, and one for documents and stuff...
<stdin> !xinerama | el_isma
<ubotu> el_isma: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<el_isma> stdin: will that always work? I don't usually have the other monitor pluged in. Right now it doesn't even turn on.
<mahdi_> hm, the mplayer-mozilla plugin should be able to handle divx, correct?
<stdin> el_isma: you'll have to have 2 sets of settings, one for dual display and one for 1. you won't need this when xorg 7.3 comes out in gutsy tho
<stdin> mahdi_: check it's settings
<stdin> mahdi_: you have to enable it IIRC
<nicki_> device map only shows sda and sdb
<nicki_> niether of which are the ones i want
<el_isma> stdin: how unstable is gutsy right now?
<mahdi_> stdin: well you've lost me on that one, don't know what IIRC stands for
<nicki_> should i add it to the device.map?
<stdin> nicki_: add the "--recheck" option to grub-install
<stdin> el_isma: I wouldn't recommend it if you don't know how to fix apt/dpkg errors or if you need a 100% stable system
<nicki_> how do i do that?
<nicki_> just add to the grtub line?
<stdin> mahdi_: IIRC = If I Recall Correctly
<mahdi_> lookit stdin go, multitasking like nobodies business
<mahdi_> roger roger
<stdin> nicki_: grub-install --recheck (other options here)
<el_isma> stdin: Well, I know my way around aptitude (and how to resolve dependency troubles)... is that enough?
<stdin> mahdi_: fingers of fire here :p
<stdin> el_isma: no, sometimes dpkg will fail, with file conflicts
<yoge> HI, I have kubuntu 7.04 on a toshiba satellite and i'd like to disable suspend to ram and hibernation,  any hints?
<stdin> el_isma: but even so, 7.3 isn't in gutsy yet, so no point
<el_isma> stdin: oh... Thanks for your help!
<Lopin> stdin : Do you happen to know what permission number i'm changing this to with chmod?
<stdin> yoge: turn off acpi?
<stdin> Lopin: it should be a link that points to dash
<stdin> Lopin: and /bin/dash should be 755
<yoge> stdin: adding noacpi accordingly on /boot/grub/menu.lst, right?
<Lopin> Okay...
<stdin> yoge: yeah, noacpi and pci=noacpi should do it
<stdin> yoge: you can also blacklist the acpi modules too
<nicki_> what is my install device going to be?
<yoge> stdin: ok, thanks, i gotta try that.
<stdin> nicki_: the drive you installed linux to probably (normally its (hd0) )
<nicki_> ok
<nicki_> now that i have done that... now what?
<nicki_> change the settings in the grub to the correct drive and i should be good to go?
<stdin> check the device.map again
<nicki_> i checked and everything is there
<stdin> then it should work :)
<nicki_> ok, ill test it
<nicki_> tells me selected disk doesn't exist
<nicki_> i did hd3,0
<eMaX_> hi all
<eMaX_> how can I zip a collection of files so that the zip file will be split in chunks of 100 MB that can be extracted using winzip by my windows clients?
<jhutchins> eMaX_: There's a zip option, it's in the help/manpage.
<nicki_> now i get NTLDR missing... what does that mean?
<nicki_> ok i cant boot to any OS now
<nicki_> my ubuntu hangs and my windows cant be found
<stdin> nicki_: that's a message from windows, it's trying to boot from it's boot loader
<eMaX_> jhutchins: well zipsplit requires each file in the original zip to be smaller then the threshold.
<nicki_> man this is turning into a big pain in the ass
<nicki_> i think ill just fixmbr/fixboot and not install linux until they can get thier shit straight for my mobo
<stdin> nicki_: 1) watch the language please, 2) if you want to
<bo> is there a script a tool to get the xserver settings regarding the resolution and frequencies right configured?
<bo> +or tool
<bo> the modlines ...
#kubuntu 2007-08-08
<bo> Kanotix did its job best compared to all the other distros
<bo> but I don't now what Kanotix makes different and how
<bo> now=know
<gandhii> there are things you can adjust in "system settings"  ...  but if it doesnt automatically recognize your monitor, I'd google that info and plug it into your xorg.conf file manually
<stpg> hi
<bo> I did a fresh Debian install on my old box where the settings were wrong
<bo> I replaced the xorg.conf by that one from Kanotix
<bo> this works well but I wonder how Kanotix has detected the right settings?
<bo> I mean it's also based on Debian and therefor not far away from it
<gandhii> no clue..  i'm just a newb  ;] 
<bo> no one an idea how it works???
<stpg> can anyone explain me how can i download latest build of software using apt-get. where is lib version 5.1-0_5.1.2 and i have installed 5.1-0_5.1.1. How can i force apt-get to download newer version?
<bo> isn't it depending on your entries in the source.lst, stpg?
<stpg> yes. and i open url from my source.list and where is newer version. but when i run apt-get update & upgrade - it do nothing
<bo> how does your source.lst look like and which package are you targeting?
<hsatera> is konversation better than xchat?
<vzduch> hsatera: you try, you decide
<gandhii> i'm digging kvirc
<bo> its also a matter of taste I guess, hsatera
<vzduch> indeed
<gandhii> truly
* vzduch uses irssi
<stpg> one of the entry of source.list is "deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe" and i need to install this package http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lua5.1/liblua5.1-0_5.1.2-1_i386.deb
<stdin> !info liblua5.1-0 feisty
<ubotu> liblua5.1-0: Simple, extensible, embeddable programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.1-2build1 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 204 kB
<stdin> stpg: the latest feisty version is  5.1.1-2build1
<pagan0ne> hey, im having trouble with the sound on my feisty box... It was distorted, so I adjusted the "Multi Track Internal Clock" to 44100, now i have no sound at all, and every time i change it, it doesnt stay...
<bo> oh, if you have already the package than download it and install it using "dpkg -i <your_package>"
<stdin> ^ not a good idea
* genii sips a coffee and wonders how he woke up here again
<bo> why?
<stdin> bo: dependency issues
<stdin> bo: there's a reason it's not in the feisty repos
<pagan0ne> any ideas on where to start fixing it?
<stpg> i see 8( so i can't install package even if it is located in universe repository?
<bo> but I thought that dpkg will also resolve them correctly, but maybe I am wrong
<stdin> bo, stpg: that version is the gutsy version, not the feisty one
<K-Ryan> Hi everyone, I'm trying to ./configure something and I get configure: error: Cannot find glib: Is glib-config in path?
<K-Ryan> What do I do about that?
<stdin> and seeing as you don't have the gutsy repos, then apt can't fix that
<stdin> K-Ryan: installed build-essential ?
<K-Ryan> stdin: Pretty sure, I'll try again though
<K-Ryan> Yeah, it's the newest version/
<K-Ryan> * .
<pagan0ne> so, no takers on my sound issue?
<stpg> thanks
<genii> stdin Could also be non-debian/ubuntu default settings for paths in configure file
<stdin> libglib1.2-dev: /usr/bin/glib-config
<MartinWinkler> Cavte
<MartinWinkler> Je tu niekto?
<bneal> hey does anyone know a good guide for xgl+beryl with an ati card i've tried a couple and no success
<jhutchins> !sound | pagan0ne
<ubotu> pagan0ne: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jay__> there's a guide on this page: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Ralesk> hi all, I'm using Gutsy at the moment (yeah, I know, bleeding edge) and noticed that nspluginviewer locks up in konqueror all the time (and unfortunately gnash isn't quite ready for most uses yet)... is this a known issue?
<jay__> does anyone know how to make the taskbar only show windows from the current desktop with beryl & kde?
<stdin> jay__: you can't
<jay__> ok. thanks. at least i can stop looking now!
<zipper> Are there any msn messenger clients for linux that supports webcams?
<Riddell> kopete should in theory
<mayeco>  in theory...
<Tm_T> it works
* Tm_T is using it atm
<Ralesk> used it a couple times, works usually
<apetrescu> I can also confirm, Kopete's webcam works
<Ralesk> eats my CPU though.
<Ralesk> but I blame the webcam :P
<Tm_T> yup, webcam eats cpu, but atleast it works (:
<zipper> cool, thanks a lot
<zipper> eats cpu... as in i need a quadcore to actually use it or?
<Tm_T> naah
<pagan0ne> how would i check to see if the sound card drivers are loaded?
<Tm_T> anything with over GHZ should work
<Ralesk> As an addition to my nspluginviewer problem: I just tried downgrading flash to 9.0.31 (or what it was before latest) and it locks up just the same, and it used to work on this machine, so it's likely not an adobe problem (although they're easy to blame in anything ^_^)
<Tm_T> maybe slowers
<zipper> Tm_T, okay, i should be safe then. Thanks again.
<Tm_T> np
<nicon_> Hello
<nicon_> I got little problem
<nicon_> Can smb help me?
<Ralesk> ask away, nicon_
<nicon_> 1st. locale
<zipper> So what, when someone "invites" you to use their webcam, it shows up like regular webcam? Sorry, but i never really used that feature, and even less in linux
<nicon_> 2nd. codecs to audio
<Tm_T> zipper: in it's own window yes
<Tm_T> zipper: if got any problems, poke me, I have fiddled with it quite much
<Ralesk> zipper: it'll open a separate window
<zipper> Tm_T, okay... i probably will :)
<zipper> i dont suppose you've tried capturing the footage as well?
<Tm_T> nope
<nicon_> Can smb tell me where can i find good codecs do audio (gigabyte m55s-s3)?
<nicon_> to*
<Ralesk> zipper: the only (decent) program I know for that is on Windows... any suggestions for linux welcome :D
<Tm_T> !mp3 | nicon_
<ubotu> nicon_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zipper> nicon_, if you're using amarok, it asks you if you want to install the codec when you try to play the file. Well, at least for mp3 it does
<zipper> Ralesk, whats that program for windows called?
<nicon_> zipper: I use banshee
<Tm_T> zipper: Mercury does record, but also with only 2 fps
<Ralesk> Easy Screen Recorder I think
<nicon_> And allways when I try to install some codecs...
<nicon_> I got problems with that
<nicon_> Because when it's playing music...
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how to fix this? configure: error: Cannot find glib: Is glib-config in path?
<nicon_> And i'll run movie @youtube.com...
<zipper> Tm_T, that doesnt really sound like its usable then
<zipper> nicon_, is that for linux?
<Ralesk> it's pretty decent, I've tried some others that made stupidly pixellated recordings even on best settings
<nicon_> music stops, and music in utube don't work
<nicon_> zipper: banshee?
<zipper> nicon_, ah nevermind, sorry. Thought it was your response to webcam capture
<nicon_> Yes it is on linux
<Tm_T> zipper: usable? for me it was, but I really didn't use it for need, just tested it
<nicon_> zipper: lol q;
<nicon_> kk
<winbond> is it true that next alpha of gutsy will have kde4 ???
<Tm_T> winbond: already have, but not as default
<zipper> Tm_T, well, with 2fps the footage would be annoying to watch... or so i would imagine
<nosrednaekim> this alpha has it.... its just not installed by default
<vzduch> and won't be default for a while
<nosrednaekim> I'm testing it right now..... I can concur with that
<winbond> Tm_T: awesome, i tried to get it working using the instructions on kubuntu site but it didnt work
<nosrednaekim> winbond: haven't tried it in gutsy yet... I have it working in fiesty though
<theverant> hey anyone have issue with Compiz Fusion where resizing windows too large results in a window filled with black?  Buttons are still pressable, and sizing smaller fixes the issue.
<spyden> hi guys
<nosrednaekim> KDE4 looks like it has TONS of potential though.
<spyden> how use fonts vga in xchat for ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> theverant: you have an nvidia chip?
<Ralesk> winbond: I just recently reinstalled kde4 with a simple apt-get and it worked on my default user without any issues
<nosrednaekim> Ralesk: is this gutsy?
<theverant> nosrednaekim: yupp
<Ralesk> aye
<nosrednaekim> theverant: you are running out of video ram. I think there was a fix for that... google it.
<winbond> Ralesk: i nstalled it with apt-get too but it whenever it tries to boot it kicks me back out to the login screen
<nosrednaekim> its called the black window bug
<theverant> huh... weird.
<theverant> I'll look it up, thanks
<Ralesk> winbond: oh, I never kdmised it, just started the applications manually from shell
<sjdurfey> im looking to utilize my Gateway Tablet PC in linux and i was looking to find some software and drivers to get it up and running, can anyone help?
<nosrednaekim> winbond: I have it woking from kdm.... did you follow the directions on the website for beta1?
<Ralesk> Anyone any idea about my flash playing issue? :/  I really don't want to have a firefox loaded just for this (memory hog, have to log in to sites with it too, etc)
<winbond> nosrednaekim: yeah , thats what i used, from the kubuntu website
<pagan0ne> ok, ive tried the trouble shooting guide, the sound card is reconized, and drivers running, but no sound still, i think i may have botched sompthing in alsa-mixer or kmix....
<nosrednaekim> winbond: are you sure you didn't follow one of the alpha's instuctions?
<winbond> nosrednaekim:im not sure, but i think it was beta instructions
<winbond> nosrednaekim: the ones which has a typo , three /four
<nosrednaekim> winbond: because thereis one line in beta1 whihc is slightly different.
<Ralesk> pagan0ne: tried `lsof /dev/snd/*`?
<pagan0ne> Ralesk: i get 4 lines of text, what am i looking for there?
<winbond> nosrednaekim: yeah i used beta http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<Lopin8012> Can anyone help me find a copy of uspaspi.sys?
<Ralesk> alternatively: `fuser -v /dev/snd/*` -- you're looking for processes that are using the sound card :)
<Ralesk> good for checking if there's something stuck
<Ralesk> helped me a couple times
<pagan0ne> Ralesk: so i should kill any PID on the sound card? or what?
<Ralesk> what are sitting there?  artsd and kmix?
<nosrednaekim> winbond: ok, try using it in a xephyr session.
<pagan0ne> Ralesk: yep thats it arts 3x with the same PID and kmix 1x
<nosrednaekim> like it says on there
<nosrednaekim> to make sure its not a KDE4 problem.
<Ralesk> that's what I hage too, so that should be right actually
<pagan0ne> Ralesk: im pretty sure it sending output to the wrong output...
<winbond> nosrednaekim: i cant do anything in xephyr session , its just a blank screen with a mouse icon
<Ralesk> tried playing things with aplay?
<nicon-> Can I talk to smb to please for help? (@query)
<pagan0ne> Ralesk: aplay -l completes ok, but no sound...
<Ralesk> doesn't make a sound to me either like that :)  but I take you did try to play a file too -- specifying a device too?
<pagan0ne> Ralesk: i tried to play a mp3 (have the driver installed), how do i specify a device?
<nosrednaekim> winbond: run this command "xephyr :2 & export DISPLAY=:2; startkde" after running those export lines  in the same konsole that you are running the xephyr line from
<Ralesk> -D, but dunno the details
<Ralesk> aplay -L (capital L) gives you a list of names for the devices... this can be used with -D to select the device to use
<BluesKaj> pagan0ne: Choosing the default sound card: sudo asoundconf list, then :sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: that lets me pick the card, how do i specify what output on that card? ie: fiber optic, coax, or standard 1/8"?
<Ralesk> I think that's what the subdevices are for perhaps?
<Ralesk> I never had to mess with non-3.5mm jack stuff, thank goodness
<BluesKaj> pagan0ne: what type of output are you using ?
<pagan0ne> Ralesk: yes, but how do i know which its trying to use?
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: im trying to play off a normal 3.5mm Jack, i think its sending to a different output though
<Ralesk> I don't know.
<BluesKaj> pagan0ne: choose the output in kmix/switches
<winbond> nosrednaekim: im getting all kinds of errors
<Ralesk> asoundconf appears to be particularly unverbose
<BluesKaj> yeah, it is Ralesk
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: just about everythings selected, but unless i kill arts, i cant get kmix to keep ANY changes to "Multi Track Internal Clock"...
<nosrednaekim> winbond: but does KDE pop up?
<winbond> nosrednaekim: it sais bash: xephyr: command not found but then continues to execute kde
<tank> I have a folder full of files that I want to move from /wordpress to the root dirtory, /home/htdocs/wordpress how would I go about that?
<tank> from a shell account...
<BluesKaj> also pagan0ne , be sure to unmute the inputs in 'alsamixer' , which you type in the terminal
<sjdurfey> im trying to utilize my Gateway Tablet PC in linux, im following the how-to on wiki.ubuntu.com, and it wants me to edit this file /dev/ttyS0, but its telling me i dont have permission to, even when im logged in as root
<BluesKaj> as well , you have to make sure to choose ALSA in system settings/sound system/hardware/select the audio device
<erov> sjdurfey: i hardly think it's telling you to "edit" a device
<BluesKaj> it would be nice if kubuntu could get the sound setup more unified in the future , it's actually quite confusing :(
<erov> you may want to re-read or have someone who can comprehend it take a look
<winbond> nosrednaekim: ok , got it to execute , but it quit
<sjdurfey> sorry, it wants me to edit this file: /etc/setserial.conf but that file doesnt exist, even after installing the setserial package via APT
<winbond> nosrednaekim: its capital X in xephyr
<nosrednaekim> winbond: ah!
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: well, i have alsa selected, however im still not having alot of luck
<erov> hmm
<nosrednaekim> winbond: so what did it say when it quit?
<nosrednaekim> I have to go.... be back later
<BluesKaj> ok, pagan0nedid you type "alsamixer" in the konsole
<tommymann> does anyone know the dapper firefox 2 repository
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: yes, and made sure all was unmuted
<winbond> nosrednaekim: lots of stuff, cant connect to xserver, unable to open display ":2",kpersonalizer not found!,ould not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, Extended Input Devices not yet supported
<tommymann> michael
<BluesKaj> cool, pagan0ne , we should be getting close
<michaelc> hey tommy
<tommymann> hey michael
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: i hope, this all stemed from me attempting to adjust the "Multi Track Internal Clock" because sound was distortedly slow, i selected too high a option, and then every time i tried to change it back it would revert back to the bad option.... no sound since then
<BluesKaj> pagan0ne: open kmix/switches/highlight IEC958 input and mix input , click on settings, apply and ok
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: i see IEC958 Output.... no input...
<BluesKaj> sorry pagan0ne, output
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: and under "settings" there is no "Apply"
<BluesKaj> pagan0ne: configure kmix
<BluesKaj> then apply
<djdarkman> hy, what should I do when some systray icons freeze?
<Pazy> Has anyone here tried Dual Booting XP on 2 HDD's with XP on second? XP has crashed 3 times today and the last time it crashed was 2 weeks ago. Wondering if thats the reason.
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: done, still no sound...
<djdarkman> Pazy: XP crashes because it`s windows....
<BluesKaj> pagan0ne:  where is this Multi Track Internal Clock ? ...never encountered it anywhere
<pagan0ne> KMix > Switches > bottom box on the right side... drop down menu
<Pazy> No it crashes everynow and then. Last time was 2 weeks ago. now that ive got it dual booting its crashed with same error 3 times in as many hours
<djdarkman> do you have some new USB tool?
<Pazy> huh?
<level1__> Hi, should multi core processors (smp) run at full speed on a stock kubuntu feisty install, or do I have to install something like an smp kernel?
<Biovore> they should.. smp is on default kernel..
<djdarkman> level1__: I think you need smp programs....
<level1__> djdarkman: what do you mean?
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: sorry lag...
<level1__> djdarkman: you mean the kernel supports it but its wasted with single threaded programs, right?
<djdarkman> level1__: in other words you need programs that are written to use smp`s feature
<BluesKaj> Pagan0ne:  channel mode ? ...don't have it there
<Pazy> Anyone know what this means: ERROR: GLXINFO not found. Please check your X11 and/or MESA/OpenGL setup.
<djdarkman> level1__: I personally don`t think that the kernel can make use of smp if no program requests it
<djdarkman> level1__: it`s something like 64 bit....
<level1__> djdarkman: I only know a little about OS design, but it seems to me, that if I have two programs, say, the kernel will try to put one on each chip, so they can share the cpu's power more effectively
<level1__> isn't that the point?
<BluesKaj> Pagan0ne:  in kmix output , make sure master, pcm and the IEC958 playback ctrls are at about 70% ..no more or you'll get distortion
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: http://www.euclideanspace.com/tech/pc/shuttle/software/suse101/hardware/index.htm
<Pagan0ne> theres a pic of kmix there,all 3 controls are at 60
<djdarkman> maybe, don`t know much about smp, just know it theoreticly, but it`s point is to do two things at once, dunno how the kernel makes use of that feature, you can try a benchmark on an default kernel and on a kernel wich does not support smp
<BluesKaj> Pagan0ne: not running the same soundcard , obviously :)
<BluesKaj> <--- AT I- ITX card
<allanc> I am going to install edgy, would it be easier if I installl ubuntu first for easier codec installation?
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: is it normal for the mute button beside the volume slider to have a red x through it?
<BluesKaj> err ATI - IXP
<nosrednaekim> allanc: thts what I do
<level1__> djdarkman: well, I think the issue is that a good cpu is powerful enough to do the vast majority of things like web browsing already.  SMP just doubles that, but since most people do high intensity stuff, like encoding video, only on occassion, they rarely have more than one running at once.  The effect is, that for this applications, you are still only running at the speed of one cpu, so its not really faster
<BluesKaj> mute button?
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: sorry, in kaffine player
<level1__> djdarkman: but-- you can keep using your computer at full speed while doing that high intesity stuff
<allanc> okay nosrednaekim.i'll  just install ubuntu (gnome) first
<Pazy> So can anyone understand this:
<Pazy> unction: not found
<Pazy> ERROR: GLXINFO not found. Please check your X11 and/or MESA/OpenGL setup.
<level1__> djdarkman: thats why quad core is so useless, you'd have to be doing 3 things and normal browsing just to appreaciate it
<BluesKaj> no Pagan0ne , I don't think so ...try amarok instaed of kaffeine for audio , it's much better
<djdarkman> level1__: it`s faster but not X times faster if you have X CPU`s you see, all of them need to access your memory, but maybe that won`t be an issue in the near future, but when doing CPU intense tasks like encoding, you can see difference as you said
<winbond> Tm_T: so is kd4 planned to be a default in the final gutsy?
<allanc> is it faster to download kubuntu from the official site via torrent or as an iso?
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: better yes, simpler no...  dads compute
<Tm_T> winbond: no it's not
<Tm_T> winbond: won't be default for a year
<level1__> djdarkman: good point, the memory is the real bottle neck
<Tm_T> winbond: KDE4 isn't ready before Gutsy anyway
<winbond> Tm_T: ok , ty, but at least its already being implemented
<BluesKaj> ahh, ok Pagan0ne, does dad use kubuntu or are you dual booting ?
<Pagan0ne> he uses Kubuntu, i him locked into a normal user account
<BluesKaj> right
<Pagan0ne> but he wouldnt understand
<Pagan0ne> amarok yet
<BluesKaj> actually Pagan0ne , I'm a grandfather ...I'm sure he'd understand the complexities if you explained them,,but it isn't that bad unles yer into playlisys and stuff.. i just use it as my default player but i store the music in a desktop folder , like an old windows guy would :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: NOOOOOOO
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Tm_T> that's just ugly
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: well at this point its for naught if i cant get the sound working
<BluesKaj> ..just mention that werd and reaction swift
<BluesKaj> Pagan0ne , make sure the playback source is pcm in kmix
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: it is
<allanc> can I upgrade to kde 3.5.7 and amarok 1.4.6 in edgy or those repos are only for feisty?
<BluesKaj> darn fancy scmancy sound cards
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: its a onboard soundcard
<BluesKaj> is there an X thru the speaker icon in the panel
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> good
<nosrednaekim> allanc: fiesty only
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: think  restarting the sound server would help
<nosrednaekim> allanc: fiesty is better...
<BluesKaj> ok , one more thing. "alsamixer" in the terminal, IEC958 slider ctrl , set it to 70% or so
<Dragnslcr> Trying to get digital audio output to work, Pagan0ne?
<Pagan0ne> Dragnslcr: no, just 3.5mm audio!
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<allanc> There are some things I can't do in feisty.. there is a known bug that synce-kde does not work in feisty.. i hve been working on it for months and nothing workd
<BluesKaj> Pagan0ne:  and use the escape key to leave the terminal , that assures  saving the sttings
<Dragnslcr> I had digital output working for a while, then it suddenly stopped working last week
<Dragnslcr> No idea if it's Kubuntu or if the outputs on my motherboard fried. The motherboard is only a few months old
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: in alsamixer it says ICE957 Output, and ICE957 Playback, the playback, i can adjust, the output is unmuted, but i cant raise the level...
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: use the up arrow key
<BluesKaj> oops Pagan0ne
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: tried that. i can adjust anything but that, which doesnt show a volume level, or any bars...
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: kdesu kate /.asoundrc, paste this in :pcm.!default spdif
<BluesKaj> Pagan0ne:  it's be titled "IEC958 P"
<BluesKaj> it'll be
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: thatone ican adjust
<BluesKaj> good
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- I don't have a .asoundrc file anywhere
<Pagan0ne> BluesKaj: i have another one called ICE957 that i can mute/unmute, but no volume adjustment
<BluesKaj> you will if you type in the Run Command, Dragnslcr :)
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- you mean the asoundconf program?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- having a .asoundrc file in / strikes me as odd
<Pagan0ne> well ill be back later... food... crabs...
<BluesKaj> it's quite common Dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> Really? I don't usually see anything put files in the root of the system
<BluesKaj> basically it's just a little helper file , i guess
<Tm_T> IIRC that should be in ~/
<Lichte> what package do I need to install to get the documentation for Quanta ??
<|_ocke> is it normal for kubuntu to give you gui on terminal 9 (ctrl alt f9) and not give you a login on 1-8?
<Dragnslcr> Tm_T- yeah, that's what I was thinking. Looks like asoundconf uses ~/.asoundrc
<Jmanfoo> Anyone here use a dual-head setup?
<NickPresta> hey guys
<Lichte> yo NickPresta
<Jmanfoo> dual-monitor i mean
<|_ocke> c+a+f1 says "Starting Up....." and nothign else
<BluesKaj> i found in an alsa tutorial http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<|_ocke> c+a+f2-8 just are blank, no login or anything
<|_ocke> i've never seen that before
<Biovore> press enter on it..
<Biovore> or is that when the kernel is starting..
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- the weird thing is that it was working fine one night, and then stopped the next night. I don't remember changing any settings or anything
<BluesKaj> updates Dragnslcr ..updates , it happens all the time
<|_ocke> Biovore, no, its right now
<|_ocke> i need to install new nvidia drivers
<|_ocke> so i need cli
<BluesKaj> I'm constantly resetting alsa , even tho exit the proper way
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- I thought of that, but I don't remember any sound system updates last week.
<Dragnslcr> Maybe I should try booting from a Live CD and see if it works
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: did you check out the tutorial on SPDIF OUTPUT?
<Theory> f
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- the Gentoo one? Yeah, I looked through it
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: I have the digital coax out feeding the HT receiver in the tv room ..the pc cdplayer sounds better than the old one
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- I've already checked alsamixer, and the PCM output isn't muted
<BluesKaj> old sony cp95, 1989 vintage :)
<mzanfardino> just reinstalled kubuntu feisty and noticed my ctrl-shift-right and ctrl-shift-left do not function as expected (that is, highlighting all test from the cursor to the end of the word in either direction).  Is there a setting I need to adjust to make this work properly?
<|_ocke> Biovore, pressing enter does nothing
<Lichte> what package do I need to install to get the documentation for Quanta ??
<Biovore> ok, I guess the kernel is hulting
<|_ocke> its like im in single user mode or something
<|_ocke> but in GUI
<|_ocke> Biovore, it seems to be running normally
<|_ocke> other than that
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: make sure that the pcm input is set to analog in kmix , beleive it or not :)
<|_ocke> ive never had any linux nogive me login prompts ont ttyS0-6
<|_ocke> and this one worked fine before, i JUST upgraded to 7.04 from 6.10
<droach> any php-cli coders in here
<|_ocke> and my opengl stopped working right
<|_ocke> well, it worked in supertuxkart, but not in gridwars 2, and direct rendering was disabled
<|_ocke> i had acceleration though
<|_ocke> so i used envy to install new nvidia drivers, and it screwed it up bad
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- where's the PCM input setting?
<el_isma> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<|_ocke> so i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and made it 'nv' and it works now
<|_ocke> but no acceleration
<Lichte> !quanta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lichte> !webdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<droach> you said x server crashes when you change the driver to "nvidia"
<|_ocke> so i downloaded the latest nvidia drivers and i want to install em but i cant get to CLI without x running
<|_ocke> droach, yeah it will sit there locked tryign to start up forever
<|_ocke> i have to hard poweroff
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: in kmix/switches/IEC958 Playback Source
<droach> |_ocke did you post your xorg.conf in the pastebin already
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- says PCM
<|_ocke> droach, no but i know exactly how to get the video working if i can get CLI mode running without x running
<|_ocke> im tryin to figure out why ctrl-alt-F1-F8 dont give me a login prompt and c-a-F9 is the gui instead of the normal F8
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: dropdown should have the analog option
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- PCM and ADC1-3. If I select one of the ADC options, it just stays as PCM
<BluesKaj> bummer
<droach> i dont know why control-alt-F1 isnt working, thats weired
<Dragnslcr> Like I said, it just suddenly stopped working. It was bizarre
<Dragnslcr> I tried the speakers on my DVD player and they worked fine, so it has to be my PC
<evri2> guys should i use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new for my geforce 7200 go card?
<evri2> my ide is -new
<evri2> idea*
<nosrednaekim> glx-new
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: what soundcard?
<CppIsWeird> how do i change the port of vnc?
<erichj> vnc://address:port
<CppIsWeird> server
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- it's an onboard nVidia chipset. The board is an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
<erichj> oh
<CppIsWeird> i dont see anything in the vnc.conf or any vnc config files in my home
<droach> |_ocke, so what exactly do you need to do that requires you not be in X
<|_ocke> droach, i need to install the latest NVIDIA drivers
<droach> |_ocke, you should be able to do that in X and then just restart the X server when you are done
<droach> using the "nv" driver
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: do nvidia soundcards use the AC97 driver ?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- think so
<droach> nvidia sound cards?
<Ralesk> droach: nForce and such
<BluesKaj> did you update kde lately
<Dragnslcr> Running 3.5.7
<|_ocke> droach, when i run 'sudo sh NVIDIA-whatever.sh' it starts and then says it detects im running an x server and i have to shut it down
<Ralesk> nForce2 does use the normal ac97, that's all I know (that's what I have)
<allanc> is there no means of upgrading to kde 3.5.7 and amarok 1.4.6 on Edgy?
<droach> you cant use the driver in the repo
<droach> ?
<droach> if you use that you wont have to shut down x
<|_ocke> droach, im not using a repo driver
<|_ocke> i downloaded the file from nvidia.com
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: after updating to kde 357 , i had to reset all my sound settings and the xorg file as well
<droach> but is there a reason for not using a repo driver
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- there shouldn't be anything in xorg.conf for sound, should there?
<BluesKaj> nope, don't think so
<Dragnslcr> I dunno what sound settings I could be missing
<BluesKaj> kde updates affects alot of libs guess
<BluesKaj> weird
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: did you need an asoundrc for digital output prior to updating?
<crimsun> depending on the updates applied, it may be a stale statefile.
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- nope, it worked perfectly fine up until late last week
<Dragnslcr> I think I had updated to 3.5.7 before then, too
<ccc> hi. i noticed the "icon launch effect" introduced in feisty is also the default using only kde-core (and not kubuntu-desktop). are the kde-core packages patched or where is that feature hidden?
<Dragnslcr> I don't remember doing anything to change any sound settings. Don't remember any sound package updates either
<[L] > algum de vcs sabe como colocar internet no kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: ok, do the following in a Konsole:  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*);sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|awk '/^snd/ {print $1}'/)&&sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state&&sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<BluesKaj> yeah , sound on kubuntu is extrememly frustrating due to the scattered dependent programs ...they don't seem to be linked at first , but thay certainly are and one lil wrong setting and arrrrrghh!
<xu> ;
<Dragnslcr> awk: /^snd/ {print $1}/
<Dragnslcr> awk:                   ^ unexpected newline or end of string
<crimsun> err, sorry, remove the trailing '/'
<crimsun> $(lsmod|awk '/^snd/ {print $1}')
<Dragnslcr> So just take out the / before the closing parenthesis?
<crimsun> yes
<droach> |_ocke i dont know what to tell you, ctrl-alt-F1 should kill X, or you can try booting in recovery mode i dont know if that will work though...but oh well im going to a kernel channel bye all
<Dragnslcr> kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec]  pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec] 
<Dragnslcr> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<crimsun> hmm, you must have a really new nforce board
<Dragnslcr> Fairly new, yeah
<crimsun> HDA instead of AC'97-based, that is
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<crimsun> anyhow, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq*
<Dragnslcr> Nothing
<crimsun> pwd
<Dragnslcr> I'm in ~
<crimsun> (make sure you're not in /proc/asound)
<NickPresta> Dragnslcr, forgive my laziness, but could you explain your problem again?
<Dragnslcr> NickPresta- digital output on my onboard sound suddenly stopped working late last week
<BluesKaj> NickPresta: he has no audio
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: ok, let's just look at the mixer settings.
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: pastebin your `amixer -c0`
<Dragnslcr> Headphone jacks work fine though
<NickPresta> Dragnslcr, BluesKaj okay. I, too, am using HDA on an nforce board so if I can be of any assistance (to compare settings and such), don't hesitate to ask.
<crimsun> NickPresta: really depends on the codec used
<Lichte> what package do I need to install to get the documentation for Quanta ??
<BluesKaj> good NickPresta , cuz that's foreign territory to me :)
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32983/
<BluesKaj> <---- ATI - IXP
<NickPresta> Lichte, try http://knightlust.blogspot.com/2007/06/quanta-documentation.html.
<Lichte> thank you NickPresta
<erichj> man upgrading to the KDE 4 is a nightmare
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: is it all audio or just digital audio?
<Dragnslcr> NickPresta- are your coaxial and/or optical outputs working
<NickPresta> Dragnslcr, everything is working fine, as far as I know
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- my headphones work fine. Don't have any 3.5 mm audio cables to test the analog connection to my speakers
<nosrednaekim> erichj: they are supposed to be coexistant
<NickPresta> Dragnslcr, you might consider plugging in your speaks (depending on which speakers you have) into your rear headphone jack
<erichj> nosrednaekim: yeah....which is why i decided to try it. but there are like 8 broken packages
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: then the culprit is likely your 'IEC958 Playback Source' setting.
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- in KMix?
<nosrednaekim> erichj: KDE3 packages?
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: or via aumix/alsamixer/etc.
<erichj> nosrednaekim: no, KDE 4 packages
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- it's set to PCM
<nosrednaekim> KDE4 packages are being broken? by what?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- pretty sure that's what it has been all along
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: experiment
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- if I try to select ADC1 (or 2 or 3), it just stays as PCM
<BluesKaj> i think the Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback Source ADC1,2,3 are analog to digital converter inputs, which are the preferable settings for his spdif output
<BluesKaj> theres' gotta be a way to make that ADC setting stick
<NickPresta> Dragnslcr, in KMix, my Master Channel is set to PCM. I remember that I didn't setup analog output so I only have HDA available to me
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/85-alsa.rules ~
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: then reboot, and see if it's indeed the stale /var/lib/alsa/asound.state screwing up things
<Dragnslcr> NickPresta- same here, I believe
<crimsun> I need to run; the coffee shop is closing
<NickPresta> crimsun, heh. Godspeed.
<Dragnslcr> I don't have any files in /var/lib/alsa/
<allanc> if I install KDE 4 beta, is there a chance for me to return to kde 3.5.7?
<nosrednaekim> allanc: yes
<nosrednaekim> allanc: did you already install fiesty?
<allanc> I am using feisty now
<Aranel> Can someone give me "Need For Speed : Underground 2" installer ? Please, I can't install it :(
<allanc> how do I return to kde 3.5.7 after installing kde 4 beta? is that a risky action?
<nosrednaekim> allanc: no, its selected from a drop down menu within kdm
<nosrednaekim> its not risky or anything.
<allanc> oooh.. so the kde4 wont even touch my kde 3?
<intelikey> what module does this need ?    description: Ethernet controller product: ET32P2   ?
<nosrednaekim> allanc: thats the idea
<allanc> okay thanks.. you're the man
<nosrednaekim> allanc: and thats good too because KDE4 is rather unstable
<intelikey> nobody  ?
<allanc> do I really have to install xserver-xephyr?
<evandro> como eu instalo realmedia ou seus codecs???
<Dragnslcr> Okay, so I'm running off the 7.04 DVD, and I still have no digital audio. I'm thinking it's a hardware issue
<allanc> I'm so excited. have anyone here tried kde4 beta yet?
<Tm_T> not me, I have been more pre-alpha tester
<nosrednaekim> allanc: I have.
<andy__> can anyone help me get my mp3 player to work on my kubuntu box?
<nosrednaekim> allanc: no, you don't need xephyr, thats only if you don't want to run it full-session
<nosrednaekim> andy__: what is your mp3 player?
<andy__> iaudio
<andy__> color sound
<Ralesk> I thought those mounted just like removable usb memory sticks
<andy__> I plug it into the usb port, and nothing happens
<Ralesk> hmm
<allanc> can you tell me what exactly a "full-session" is?
<Tempusflow> part
<Tm_T> allanc: to have whole KDE4, not only apps from it
<nosrednaekim> allanc: a full session is like what you are doing now. And xephyr session is a little window within your current session that houses KDE4
<andy__> other usb devices work fine
<allanc> oohh.. so if I am not on a full session, that means that I only have kde 4 apps running on a kde 3 environment?
<Tm_T> allanc: more like so
* Tm_T runs his KDE4 apps straight in KDE3
<Tm_T> but that's bit tricky ;)
<nosrednaekim> thats not hard, you just have to do the export lines right?
<nosrednaekim> I love dolphin...
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: well, actually I use totally different user even
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: ssh -X <3
<nosrednaekim> ah... that makes things a whole lot easier!
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> I compile KDE4 for my own
<nosrednaekim> I did notice that KDE4 as faster than KDE3...
<nosrednaekim> *was
<nosrednaekim> *is
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: should be
<Dragnslcr> Ugh, I'm starting to think it's a problem with my motherboard
<m477> hello all i have trouble with amarok when i try open MP3 file then it stop working
<allanc> I am going to try kde 4 hoping that I can sync my pocket pc with its kontact... I hope this works now
<Tm_T> allanc: nope
<allanc> m477, do you have mp3 codecs installed?
<nosrednaekim> m477: install "libxine-extracodecs"
<allanc> Tm_T, it wont??? how come?
<m477> allanc: no it is clean system
<Tm_T> allanc: that side isn't just Kontact, the base below is what needs to have support for that pocketpc
<christina_> Is there a way to import OneNote into BasKet?
<Tm_T> allanc: and, that's not something that comes with KDE4 itself, it's more universal issue
<m477> allanc: amarok show me link do instal but at the same time it stop running
<Tm_T> allanc: I show you something...
<andy__> I can't figure out why my mp3 player isn't recognized when i plug it in
<allanc> okay.. enlighten me
<andy__> any advice
<Tm_T> allanc: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/syncflow.png
<allanc> andy__, do other usb device work on your computer?
<andy__> yes
<Tm_T> allanc: my current UGLY way to deal it, should find a way to make iPaq handle ical or similar ...
<andy__> I have been searching the forums and found nothing helpful
<m477> allanc: so what i have to go ? ^^ to download this mp3 codecs ?
<nosrednaekim> m477: run this command "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<allanc> Tm_T, does that mean that I should find a way to sync my pocket pc with google calendar?
<nosrednaekim> andy__: this may be stupid... but did you try it in more than one USB port?
<andy__>  all of them
<nosrednaekim> hmm.. ok
<allanc> here's the thing, I can sync my pocket pc with evolution and I can use evolution's calendar resource on kontact.. but when i edit the calendar resource using kontact, errors come out
<christina_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<m477> nosrednaekim: it coundnt find that
<allanc> andy__, what mp3 player is that?
<_L> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<andy__> it works on my laptop running zandros but not on my kubuntu box
<andy__> iaudio color sound
<nosrednaekim> m477: is this dapper, fiesty, or edgy?
<allanc> you mean, no usb device come out on the desktop?
<andy__> correct
<andy__> it does not recharge either
<m477> nosrednaekim: sorry but what do you mean?
<allanc> it does not recharge? that does not seem to be a software issue
<nosrednaekim> m477: what version of kubuntu is it?
<m477> nosrednaekim: i dont know about what are you asking me
<m477> nosrednaekim: ahh 7.04
<nosrednaekim> andy__: are your USB ports USB1.1?
<nosrednaekim> m477: fiesty :) ok.
<andy__> 2
<allanc> is there a way for me to have evolution and kontact synced all the time?
<christina_> Is there a way to import OneNote into BasKet?
<m477> nosrednaekim: so what i should do now ?
<nosrednaekim> m477: run "sudo apt-get update"
<andy__> all my other usb devices (phone, camera etc) work fine
<christina_> intelikey: Is there a way to import OneNote into BasKet?
<m477> nos k
<m477> nosrednaekim: k
<allanc> christina_, I don't think so
<christina_> allanc: Not possible?
<m477> nosrednaekim: i supoust it will take a moment
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... depending on your speed it can take a couple minutes
<allanc> christina_, most likely..onenote is an MS app and it wont support basket
<intelikey> christina_ i have no idea.
<intelikey> never used either of them
<allanc> try googling more christina_. that's what I'm doing now for you.. I'll tell you if I find a solution
<christina_> m$ word opens in OO.o, I just throught maybe there was something that can open OneNote
<mecannotread> guys how can i tune or optimize my kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> mecannotread: to make it faster?
<m477> nosrednaekim: speed of what ? :>
<christina_> allanc: I've had no luck with this. Google.com/linux didn't have much of anything
<mecannotread>  nosrednaekim yes
<nosrednaekim> m477: of internet.
<m477> nosrednaekim: ok done
<nosrednaekim> mecannotread: hmm.... not really.
<allanc> yep, christina, but word documents have pretty much the same formats.. basket on the other hand, has its own standard
<mecannotread> not internet but optimizing kubuntu itself
<christina_> OIC
<nosrednaekim> m477: try running that previous command again.... you can get to it by pressing the up arrow a couple times until you see it.
<allanc> I really love to help you christina_ because I am a OneNot e and Basket junkie, but I'm afraid that you have to copy-paste all your notes
<adenicio> i got probs with feisty it look like it not saving my configuration good.n when i enter some option it say could not find process unable to create io-slave:read-only file system
<adenicio> help me pease
<christina_> :(
<christina_> Thank you much allanc
<adenicio> even kopete gone crazy
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: did you do anything lately?
* intelikey hates initramfs images moor every time a system wont boot........
<intelikey> more even
<dmuser> Hey everyone
<m477> nosrednaekim:  you mean "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" y ?
<nosrednaekim> m477: thats the one
<m477> nosrednaekim: thx gr8 now works
<nosrednaekim> m477: what you had to do was get the packages lists so that it could tell where to DL it from.
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: like edit any configuration files?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: well i tink when the pc went crazy is when i try to stop linux for asking me for the password.someone give me a hint to make it stop but it didnt,and i download samba the same night then the other i restarted the pc it went crazy acking me to run fsck then control-d
<nosrednaekim> probably a bad fstab.
<nosrednaekim> or bad disc
<nosrednaekim> I'll be right back...
<wolferine> trying to vnc into my box, and I just get a blank desktop, i think i am running the server incorrectly
<wolferine> what can I do to troubleshoot via ssh?
<andy__> I am pretty sure the problem is software since other devices work on the same usb port
<andy__> and the mp3 player works on zandros
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: oh i tink the prob came from when the person told me how to stop linux from asking the password and change my acount from admin to root
<m477> kubuntu cant instal package from rpm ?
<dmuser> Does anyone here have any way to fix xrandr crashing whenever I enable xinerama?  I fixed the Power Manager crash...but xrandr crashing eludes me.
<wolferine> m477, not really
<adenicio> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<m477> k thx
<wolferine> m477 what are you looking at installing?
<ardchoille> m477: Note the "the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous" bit
<andy__> it works in windows just fine
<adenicio> i got probs with feisty it look like it not saving my configuration good.n when i enter some option it say could not find process unable to create io-slave:read-only file system
<wolferine> andy__, thats really besides the point
<adenicio> Configuration file "/home/adenicio/.kde/share/config/keditfiletyperc" not writable.
<adenicio> Configuration file "/home/adenicio/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals" not writable.
<adenicio> Please contact your system administrator
<m477> nothing special i just asking
<adenicio> this the prob it giving me
<adenicio> :(
<sammy> if someone, with one panel, wouldn't mind right clicking the panel, add a new panel > panel, then right clicking and configuring the new panel?
<andy__> not really
<c0mp13371331337> adenicio - Permissions?
<ardchoille> m477: Rather than installing from an rpm, you're better off searching the repos or looking for an ubuntu .deb, or compiling. All of these are better than installing an rpm
<BluesKaj> trying to split a wav file and I get the error :warning: cannot open 'grand.wav' because it is a directory, not a regular file...it's just a folder ..what gives?
<m477> y k
<sammy> on the appearance tab of the configure panel window, there should be a drop down list near the top which lets me choose which panel I'm changing the location and size of, but I get no dropdown list.
<wolferine> trying to vnc into my box, and I just get a blank desktop, i think i am running the server incorrectly
<adenicio> c0mp13371331337: i tink
<wolferine> what can I do to troubleshoot via ssh?
<adenicio> c0mp13371331337: nothing is saving
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: lets see what your /etc/fstab file looks like
<c0mp13371331337> Sammy - Log out, restart X, then log back in.  You'll have a dropdown to edit them individually.
<ardchoille> wolferine: Troubleshoot what?
<wolferine> ardchoille, why my vnc session is like it is
<sammy> c0mp13371331337: outstanding. I wish these chats where logged and indexed and searchable and metafiled.
<sammy> *wakes up*
<sammy> cheers.
<andy__> The mp3 player the cable and the usb port work fine
<intelikey> adenicio same thing you can from console   except you just can't switch ttys
* hitmanWilly gets an idea...
<andy__> but not on kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: BTW, I'm running the KDE4 Konsole from within KDE3, you just have to call the right executable :)
<ardchoille> sammy: You can log chats and then use grep
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: i cant inter it give me an error:Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: what command did you use?
<sammy> ha, is there really a freenode server in ballard?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: i'll check if i note it down
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: run "cat /etc/fstab"
<wolferine> ardchoille, any ideas?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim cat /proc/mounts  maybe even
<nosrednaekim> or just run "mount"
<intelikey> not accurate if root is ro
<sammy> ha, oh. it's my best-buy owned ISP.
<m477> how to use file .so ?
<hitmanWilly> m477, thats a shared library
<intelikey>  /etc/mtab can't be updated if root is ro
<nosrednaekim> m477: what are you trying to run?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: u want me to show u my fstab?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: its long
<hitmanWilly> m477, you don't really 'use' it, unless you're a programmer
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: pastebin.
<m477> i wanna instal flesh
<m477> so .xpt?
<c0mp13371331337> Is anyone in here a 'staffer'?
* wolferine eats flesh
<adenicio> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<adenicio> #
<adenicio> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<adenicio> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<wolferine> !pastebin | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<andy__> back to windows
<adenicio> # /dev/hdb1
<adenicio> UUID=a6862f53-545b-479d-af15-f20ae1b4f984 / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<adenicio> # /dev/hdb5
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<adenicio> UUID=a8a08d1e-690e-4638-8ca3-1af8925d1d7b none swap sw 0 0
<adenicio> /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<adenicio> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<adenicio> /dev/hda1 /media/AQUARIUS ntfs uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,users 0 0
<adenicio> /dev/sda1 /media/sata vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto,rw,users 0 0
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: wa is pastbin?
<nosrednaekim> now you ask...
<adenicio> lol
<hitmanWilly> m477, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wolferine> adenicio, dont do that anymore
<intelikey> :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: anyway i allready paste it on top
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: paste it in a pastebin...
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: its easier to read
<wolferine> i wouldnt even help him anymore
<hitmanWilly> m477, that's the easiest way to get flash up and running
<wolferine> for a comment like that
<adenicio> wolferine: sorry i didnt know wa was pastbin
<m477> thanks
<hitmanWilly> m477, let us know if that doesn't work
<m477> hitmanWilly: i supoust it doesnt work ;/
<hitmanWilly> m477, is it not working for you?
<m477> hitmanWilly: i give you more detals i wanna instal Flash player to youtube
<BluesKaj> when is a folder considered a directory ?...something isn't making sense here
<m477> hitmanWilly: yeap
<hitmanWilly> !flash | m477 try this guide:
<ubotu> m477 try this guide:: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<c0mp13371331337> BluesKaj: Folders are directories.
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: i cant even get to the pastebin it keep givin errors"Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system."
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: they are the samething....
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: "folder" is a silly Windows name for directories
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: you can't open konqueror?
<BluesKaj> ok , then how do put a wav file in to a "file " , cuz the split app is looking for a file
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim, he can't even write to his home dir from what I can tell
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim, either that or kioslave is seriously borked
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: yes it open it say:
<wolferine> trying to vnc into my box, and I just get a blank desktop, i think i am running the server incorrectly
<Dragnslcr> Argh, now my headphones are going nuts
<adenicio> An error occurred while loading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/:
<adenicio> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system.
<BluesKaj> I have a large wav file that I'm using shntool to split into it'sd consituent cuts ,but it's balking at teh directory insteab it wants a "file"
<nosrednaekim> maybe he should get into a live CD.
<BluesKaj> instead it looks for a  destination file
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, how did you start kde, btw?
<m477> hitmanWilly: i think it is a bit too difficult
<m477> hitmanWilly: for me
<intelikey> would there be a better place for a script that was essential on a server than to call it from  /etc/inittab ?
<adenicio> hitmanWilly: btw?i start i normal.everything was working good untill i try to stop feisty from asking me my password
<nosrednaekim> m477: nah, its not that hard really. go to the adobe site and download their .deb package. Thats what I did.
<allanc> guys, is there a way for me to have evolution's and kontact's PIM data synced/
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, you sadi it asked you to hit ctrl-d earlier, and it wanted you to fsck something?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: wont a cd live restart everything from zero an i have to download everyting back?
<m477> hitmanWilly: i just found something
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: no,I'm saying use a liveCD to recover your previous install.
<adenicio> hitmanWilly: i did
<hitmanWilly> m477, please don't say automatix...
<nosrednaekim> AUTOMATIX2!!
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<intelikey> !automatix
<m477> hitmanWilly: what do you mean ?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: will it fix the errors and not erase every packs i download?
<nosrednaekim> nosrednaekim: you can use it to do that, yes
<hitmanWilly> m477, steer clear of it...
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: ^^
<hitmanWilly> m477, its a script that tries to make it easy to install some stuff, and it breaks things
<hitmanWilly> m477, or at least it can
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: no chancess i'll see it system back up will save everything i have
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: say again?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: it even killing my window.window wont start unless feisty works
<m477> hitmanWilly: i instal flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1_i386.deb form that page and still "dead"
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: I still don't get what you are saying.
<hitmanWilly> m477, are you using firefox or konq?
<m477> hitmanWilly: i will try download it form youtube page but there is .rpm YUM .tar.gz
<m477> hitmanWilly: konq
<m477> i mean abdobe flash palyer site
<m477> adobe*
<hitmanWilly> m477, ok, that app is designed to work with ff, you need to make some config changes to konq for it to work right...hold on a sec
<adenicio> feisty is a headact
<nosrednaekim> m477: you could just go get firefox...
<nosrednaekim> IMO, its easier and better thn konqueror.
<hitmanWilly> but then again, not all of us agree on that :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah..... but for getting flash working it IS easier
<hitmanWilly> m477, ok, open up konq
<nosrednaekim> I think everyone should agree on THAT
<nosrednaekim> :)
<m477> but fire fox to needs flesh
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim, that's because it only installs it in .mozilla/plugins
<nosrednaekim> so true..
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: wa is imo?its not the webbrowser that given me probs it the hold system.everytime i lauch something it keep saying unable to save config ,its read only
<hitmanWilly> m477, no, i can help you get konq set up for flash
<nosrednaekim> IMO stands for "in my opinion"
<nosrednaekim> m477: yeah, just let hitmanWilly help you..... sorry for interfering.
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim, don't be sorry, i do it all the time :P
<nosrednaekim> :)
<hitmanWilly> m477, anyway, open up konqueror
<m477> hitmanWilly: yeap
<adenicio> !io-slave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about io-slave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m477> hitmanWilly: anyway this flash adobe works only on fire fox etc sure?
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: boot up a liveCD.
<hitmanWilly> m477, look in the menu for settings ->> configure konqueror
<adenicio> wa is a io-slave?how to creat it?
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: and come back here from within it.
<hitmanWilly> m477, no, it works just fine with konq, you just have to enable it
<intelikey> i'm out.
<adenicio> ok
<m477> can you tell me where is cfg konq ?
<m477> nvm i have it
<m477> go on
<hitmanWilly> m477, its on the menu bar, Settings, then COnfigure Konqueror under that menu
<m477> now i see ^_^
<hitmanWilly> m477, ok, scroll down the left hand pane until you get to Plugins
<m477> yeap
<hitmanWilly> m477 click on it and lookl at the box on the bottom right
<m477> ye i have it
<hitmanWilly> m477, it should have a bunch of directory locations in it
<hitmanWilly> m477, see if you see anything like $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<m477> there is
<hitmanWilly> m477, ok, hit scan for new plugins
<m477> i did
<hitmanWilly> m477, ok, now scroll the left hand pane up again until you hit java and javascript
<m477> i have
<hitmanWilly> m477, ok, click on the tab for javascript
<m477> y
<hitmanWilly> m477, make sure 'enable javascript globally' is checked
<m477> yes it is
<m477> all the time
<hitmanWilly> m477, ok, then hit ok
<hitmanWilly> m477, that last part was just verifying something
<m477> what ?
<hitmanWilly> m477, youtube needs javascript enabled :)
<m477> so what now?
<hitmanWilly> m477, hit ok and then restart konqueror
<Minataku> Heya, hitmanWilly
<Minataku> Seen dr_willis around?
<hitmanWilly> howdy Minataku
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, no tonight
<hitmanWilly> *not
<m477> hitmanWilly: ok but i didnt do nothing so i dont think so that will help dont you ?
<nosrednaekim> m477: on the contrary... you scanned for the flash plugin..
<hitmanWilly> m477, you scanned for new plugins, right? that should have done something for you
<m477> hehe works youtube :)
<hitmanWilly> m477, told ya :)
<m477> thanks
<nosrednaekim> :)
<hitmanWilly> np
<ardchoille> lol
<nosrednaekim> m477: anything else that you want to do ;)
<Minataku> Last seen 11hr 38min ago
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, he's avoiding you :P
<Minataku> lol
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, he doesn't want to part with his old computers anymore :)
<Minataku> X3
<hitmanWilly> j/k
* nosrednaekim tweaks his MAC theme
<ubuntu__> nosrednaekim: hey i run the live cd then zqtM
* vastinfest_ labas rytas
<intelikey> what's that command to make ssh keys ?
<nosrednaekim> something with key-gen
<intelikey> yeah something with that in it...
<ubuntu__> nosrednaekim: hello this the person adenicio thqt had probs zith his pc going hay wire u told ;e to run the live cd
<nosrednaekim> yeah....
<ubuntu__> n...M
<ubuntu__> nosrednaekim: hoz to run the recovery mode
<nosrednaekim> I have to go though...
<ubuntu__> lol
<nosrednaekim> sorry
<nosrednaekim> its getting late here on the east coast of the USA.
<allanc> how do I set dolphin as me default file manager in fiesty?
<intelikey> allanc update-alternatives maybe ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, gpg --gen-key btw :)
<nosrednaekim> i'm running the KDE4 dophin as my FM :)
<nosrednaekim> it works very well
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: he wants a ssh key... not gpg
<hitmanWilly> oh, nm, heh
<intelikey> hitmanWilly ssh not gpg
<allanc> intelikey, what update-alternatives?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, sorry, saw generate key and went on autopilot
<intelikey> and it's not just how to make one  i think i can handle that   it's how to set it up   i think i need ot copy the key to the remote machine   no?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: yeah, I think so.
<nosrednaekim> to its .ssh I think
<allanc> I want folders to be opened with dolphin instead of konqueror
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, not sure, definately not a ssh expert
<intelikey> ok i did this  one time.     i'll see if i can back track.....   thanks guys.
<intelikey> if not i can always write an "expect" script.
<levi_> j
<levi_> can any1 help me with my sound not working
<barnaby> tried alsa mixer?
<level1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mecannotread> levi_ check out the mixer mayby something is muted
<mecannotread> I had that too.
<levi_> its not it says everything is fine but its not
<levi_> maybe need to update driver
<barnaby> I had no sound on my laptop till i turned it up with the alsa mixer
<levi_> ok how would i do that??
<barnaby> open a shell and type "alsamixer"
<barnaby> tab around for your front speakers are turned up
<barnaby> *till*
<word> You know...why doesn't pressing the button on the cdrom drive...give you root privledges to open it..
<barnaby> depends on who put the last cd in
<levi_> ok no dice it was up
<word> ...Me?
<word> It happens when i boot up with it already in there.
<levi_> when i insatlled it said something about it not working thought it would be easy fix
<levi_> an older live cd worked just fine...
<barnaby> does it work with any other distros?
<barnaby> I had sound problems between puppy versions
<levi_> yes
<barnaby> some would grab the sound card right away, other nothing
<barnaby> what are you running now?
<barnaby> os-wise
<levi_> i dont understand why an older ver. of ubuntu works fine and it is impossible to get the current release to work...
<levi_> vista
<levi_> ubuntu
<barnaby> it may be a driver issue
<intelikey> word cause removing media from a mountpoint is able to halt the system,  and that's not generally desirable.
<levi_> so is there someway to fix the driver??
<barnaby> ubuntu plays way too nice sometimes with proprietary drivers
<intelikey> word sudo eject
<barnaby> it's an invidia card?
<levi_> idk
<levi_> i dont think so
<barnaby> they may have a linux driver for it...nvidia is usually good that way
<barnaby> look at your hardware- it should tell you
<levi_> how ???
<levi_> im so new and every1 just expect me to be able to do it...
<barnaby> sysytem:preferences: hardware information
<word> intelikey: yah..but shouldn't physically pressing the button do that anyway? doing the eject command yah sure don't let me...but the button should always do it :-/
<barnaby> don't worry, man. I'm a newbie,too.
<intelikey> levi_   lshw | less
<barnaby> yeah,what he said.
<allanc> help me run a full session kde 4.. i cannot understand this-->
<allanc> To run it as a full session copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop, edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4", put the four export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and start a new session in KDM with KDE 4.
<intelikey> word   'should' ?  by whos definition of what should and should not be ?      word it would be nice if it did,   but how do you propose to get it to ?      the fs needs to be unmounted before the disk is made unavalable,   and there in lies the problem    if some reall fancy coder would build that into the kernel so that anytime an fs was not accessable it was automaticly marked as unmounted that would be nice.
<allanc> I copied the kde4.desktop
<allanc> but I do not know about the export lines
<barnaby> Does anyone know if there is a peer guardian plugin for azureus, and if so, where what how,etc?
<adenicio> how to activat the ption in beryl so they can work?
<intelikey> word however for reasons "some obvious and some more obscure" that is not an easy task.    if all write functions were syncronus it would be much easier but all disk activity would slow considerably
<word> intelikey: Hmm it would seem that it already attempts to trigger the eject command..but not with root privleges...ejecting from the button works when I don't boot with the cd in the drive.
<machinecraig> Say, could some one drop by www.cnn.com and tell me if it looks totally fucked up to them also?>
<adenicio> how to activat the option in beryl so they can work?
<intelikey> word i assume you mean hal is attempting to dismount it ?
<levi_> well i dont understand this i think it might be ATI has an unkown device ??
<barnaby> got cnn open right now...looks fine
<machinecraig> gracias barnaby - i must have hosed something up locally...
<word> intelikey: ...sure
<barnaby> de nada
<levi_> ok if it was the soud card driver is there someway to reinstall ???
<adenicio> how to activat the option in beryl so they can work?
<adenicio> how to activate the option in beryl so they can work?
<levi_> is it impossible to update or install drivers in ubuntu ????
<Biovore> no
<levi_> well does any1 know how ???
<barnaby> someone in the forums must have an answer for you,levi
<intelikey> word yes and when successful that will keep the system from dragging to a stop with i/o errors    but it's still late.   that is the attempt is made because the i/o errors have already started...     granted that is soon enough if successful on read only media    but not at all on writable media   that is if you had something writing to it and hardware ejected it not only would the fs on the disk be corrupt but the kenrel w
<Biovore> levi_: what are you tring to do..
<barnaby> levi has no sound
<Biovore> what sound card?
<barnaby> not sure what card he has
<levi_> I think ATI but idk
<barnaby> alsamixer did nothing for him
<intelikey> !sound > levi_ some people find this useful
<Biovore> levi_: pop open a konsol session and type "lspci | grep Multimedia"
<whizadree> hey
<intelikey> word in short,  until the kerenl can handle loosing mounted fs's you'll just have to live with software ejecting things.
<whizadree> i just heard that france is getting 100mb connections as standard adenicio , is that true?
<Biovore> no clue.. but most euros enjoy 30MB/s standard
<levi_> bash: lspci | grep Multimedia: command not found
<whizadree> i feel like im crippled with 8mb compared to the rest of the world
<Biovore> lspci?  it should be there by default..
<levi_> I or L
<Biovore> L
<barnaby> lspci is not on my machine
<barnaby> lshw works, though
<levi_> ok I have ubuntu if that matters
<Biovore> works here..
<Biovore> lspci is basicly standard on all linux systems for the last 5 years..
<whizadree> anyway ive got a small problem today , anyone know how to get back a lost eth0 network card what was overtaken by a wlans mac ,,, i got the wlan to go to wlan but now no eth exists now is there a auto find unused network cards?
<levi_> ok so what now
<barnaby> you are right biovore, it was piping it to grep that  didn't work
<Biovore> levi_: try lspci again..  it got to be there..
<barnaby> or try lspci | less?
<Biovore> "LSPCI" all lower case
<adenicio> whizadree: why ask me?i dont know i got only dial-up 42kbits.but this morning i was on windows i saw it went up to 115kbits.i dont know nada about 100mb right now im fighting my mom to get dsl but she cant do nothing because it undr my sister name who never there when u need her
<adenicio> :-(
<Biovore> well  lspci | grep Multimedia works here..
<levi_> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<Biovore> my SB0400 pops right up..
<Biovore> levi_: this a laptop?
<barnaby> i tried that here, right back to #
<levi_> yes
* intelikey really likes    lshw   better
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i can see that
<Biovore> ok.. your just basicly screwed then.. sorry..  ATI dosn't support that product on linux.. and hasn't release any info to also to make a driver for linux..  Dell is pushing the subject for all the ATI products..
<barnaby> i typed lspci and it filled the screen.
<barnaby> lshw | less worked fine
<intelikey> google hates me...
<intelikey> always has
<Biovore> levi_: Untill ATI gets real.. you probably won't have any sound... :-(
<levi_> it worked fine on a live ubuntu cd from1 yr ago
<barnaby> (thanks intelikey)
<hitmanWilly> barnaby, the | less pipe works with anything
<intelikey> i'm not sure the feeling isn't mutual
<Biovore> levi_: maybe.. some do work.. but there spotty
<intelikey> pipe less pipe less pipe less pipe less pipe less pipe less pipe less pipe less pipe less pipe less pipe less       should i use less pipes ?
<Biovore> levi_: actually that paticual model is support.. 1 sec..
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, what happened this time?
<Biovore> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-ATI <-- see very bottom
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, heh
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i'm still looking for a good howto on sshkeys   and passwordless login
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ugh, good luck with that one...
<Biovore> levi_: it looks like that card is just a rebrand of the intel HD audio..
<Biovore> should work out of the box..
<barnaby> I have an Intel card- and that doesn't work on some distros
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ssh is ported from bsd right? maybe check some of those wikis
<yarly> how do you check cpuinfo
<barnaby> slackware hates my sound card
<Biovore> levi_: snd_hda_intel <-- module "driver"  for the card..
<hitmanWilly> barnaby, no, the 2.4 kernel hates your soundcard more likely :P
<Biovore> yarly: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<intelikey> i know there is one    i saw it before.   just don't know where and i had a system catastrophy ( == reload ) so lost some things...      yeah  but there was a linux*.org/howto   that was good
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, howtoforge maybe?
<Biovore> openssh is ported from openbsd :-P
<intelikey> maybe
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, linuxquestions.org? was that the site?
<olylug> I'm having trouble getting postgres to work. su - postgres prompts for a password, which I leave blank like I'm supposed to, but then I get su: authentication error.
<yarly> Hum. My system isn't recognizing my 4th gb of ram
<yarly> is that unusual?
<hitmanWilly> yarly, 32 bit?
<olylug> yarly, are you using 64 bit"?
<yarly> olylug: Nupe.
<Biovore> yarly: depends..  what kind of computer..  AGP systems can only address 4GB so if you have PCI cards and AGP memory, you down to about 3 GB
<yarly> It's a brand new mobo AM2 w/ PCI-E support, I havn't thrown in my PCI-E card yet
<allanc> can I use gutsy's artwork in gnome?
<olylug> nupe?
<yarly> nope*
<Biovore> try the 64bit version of the OS
<olylug> oh,
<olylug> then that's yoru problem
<hitmanWilly> yarly, but you're running the 32 bit kubuntu, right?
<olylug> only 64 bit OS's can recognize over 3 GB of ram
<yarly> I thought there was a lot of conflicts w/ the 64-bit OS of Ubuntu
<intelikey> i have a terrably over burdened ppp at this time..
<hitmanWilly> "no one should ever need more than 640k of RAM" :P
<yarly> lol
<Biovore> olylug: well the 32bit can  on 32bit systems..  but to the 32bit OS you look like a weird system.. no extened memory manager..
<allanc> can I use gutsy's artwork on feisty?
<Biovore> no clue.. gutsy isn't fully finished yet..
<hitmanWilly> allanc, what artwork would that be?
<allanc> kdm themes, window decorations, etc
<yarly> Will ubuntu recognize 4gb of ram or no?
<allanc> i mean, the kubuntu gutsy artwork meta package
<Biovore> allanc: kdm themes probably.. window directions probably..
<Biovore> and colors
<hitmanWilly> allanc, yup
<whizadree> im getting eth0:error No Such Device when restarting with /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Biovore> whizadree: ifconfig -a dosn't show the interface eather?
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, what does ifconfig say?
<allanc> can I add the gutsy artwork repository?
<Biovore> allanc: don't know about that..
<whizadree> no eth0 or eth1 at all
<hitmanWilly> allanc, won't work, i don't think
<Biovore> allanc: dependincy hell
<allanc> ooh.. i guess I will have to do it manually
<Biovore> yup
<hitmanWilly> allanc, you can't cross version repos afaik
<yarly> Can I run 32bit progs on a 64bit OS?
<Biovore> whizadree: dmesg | grep eth  show anything..
<whizadree> hitmanWilly  when i do ifconfig comes up with lo and wlan0
<Biovore> yarly: yes.
<Biovore> there is emulation
<yarly> Biovore: Will I be able to run WoW and VMWare/
<Biovore> thats how you get flash working
<Biovore> yarly: you should..
<yarly> Biovore: How do you setup Emul;ation?
<Biovore> yarly: I havn't much with it much..
<hitmanWilly> yarly, its all library linking or setting up a chroot
<Biovore> I got my old brezzy box thats it 64bit to do the newest flash.. thats about it..
<hitmanWilly> yarly, in other words, a pita
<Biovore> ^ yup
<yarly> Bummer. I'll stick w/ 32bit.
<Biovore> well I think wine dose that for you..  mplayer will do it for video codecs..
<whizadree> hitmanWilly  , hmmmm ACPI error (psparse-0537) node bade header (node df8072d4)
<hitmanWilly> the funny thing about multiarch is that the childproofing in ubuntu actually makes it harder
<Biovore> whizadree: Mob o on the way out?
<whizadree> nope
<Biovore> Is it a new mobo?
<whizadree> but hold on i might have an idea
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, have you been fiddling with bios settings lately?
<whizadree> let me try resetting the bios
<Biovore> ^ that could be it as well
<yarly> !ACPI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yarly> bah
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, or manually setting IRQ's?
<whizadree> heh
<yarly> ACPI basically is your power settings w/ your BIOS
<yarly> in a very small nutshell
<Biovore> ACPI -- Advanced Configuration and Power Interface.
<yarly> So, just because my system doesn't recognize that there is 4gb does that mean it will never, ever use the last gig?
<yarly> ^ that too
<Biovore> yup.. you can't address it with out an extenned memory manager.. 64bit processor don't have those..
<Biovore> there not needed on a 64bit OS..
<yarly> How do I get an extended memory manager/
<Biovore> it in the chip..
<Biovore> not software..
<Biovore> Most 32bit processors have a 48bit memory addressing scheme
<whizadree> hitmanWilly  : would it matter if i just completly turn ACPI function off?
<Biovore> (I think)
<adenicio> how do i log in to ubuntu effects?
<Biovore> the Irc Channel?
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, you could try it
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, ive had mixed results when disabling acpi
<whizadree> hitmanWilly : ok that error message is gone and left with wlan0 using the correct driver nothing else
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, have you tried lshw to see if the card is even seen?
<elite101> just came back from Defcon15 it was great
<elite101> lol i wish***
<elite101> is solaris any good? my friend orderd the DVD and it came today he doesnt want it, i thought i would give it a try? anything i should be aware of?
<gandhii> kind of hitting a wall with setting up this kubuntu box as a samba server...  server shows up.. shares show up..  but when I click on one.. i get "unable to create io-slave" error from with the kubuntu box.. and a general "not accessible" error from the windows box.    any ideas?
<gandhii> got it set up to turn all users to one user that is set up as owner as well as access...  and with accesss to the share
<gandhii> what am i missing?
<whizadree> hitmanWilly : well it was see on first install . i downloaded all the updates using it then the wlan kicked in and bam see ya eth0 ... anyway the test result for lshw is a negative .... !network - wireless interface only
<DamnSL>  I have a question, where can I get an Older Version of Kubuntu that supports 800x600 Resolution as its standard setting
<elite101> 6.06? im using it on 800x600 and it works fine
<DamnSL> hmmm
<elite101> and it supports 1024x860 and works good too
<DamnSL> well
<elite101> shouldnt all the kubunt distro's use that setting?
<DamnSL> I ran a live CD with 6.06 but some type of error stopped the boot up
<Biovore> DamnSL: its a xorg configuration..
<DamnSL> xorg?
<whizadree> do you have ati?
<Biovore> thats the thing that does the graphics..
<DamnSL> yeah
<miles> hello all
<whizadree> its that ATI problem
<DamnSL> you mean the model?
<miles> question - does anyone here program in C?
<Biovore> yes
<miles> do you have a preferred ide?  currently using kate + gcc
<Biovore> thats what I use.. or Vim and gcc
<miles> oic
<miles> ok
<whizadree> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI might be something of use it was with me
<miles> !C
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biovore> there is also kdevelop..
<DamnSL> ok
<DamnSL> whizadree
<miles> yea, i got that from the repos, i didnt really like it
<Biovore> miles: yeah.. I do most everything from the command line anyway..  if you know how to write MakeFiles and or use cmake.. life is simpler that way..
<Biovore> miles: also doing that way makes it more portable..
<Biovore> It makes you development requirements simple..  A text editor and gcc and friends.. which everyone has..
<whizadree> no sign of the eth0 anywhere
<Biovore> whizadree: dosn't show up in dmesg?
<whizadree> nope
<Biovore> does it show up in lspci?
<whizadree> im going thru the logs
<whizadree> ok im going nuts (someone has stolen my onboard network card , who done it :-P
<Biovore> whizadree: if it doesn't show up in ether dmesg or lspci,  I say you got a hardware issue (check bios)
<whizadree> looks like its a bios ( i hope ) issue
<Biovore> well alot of the onboard stuff can be disabled in the bios..
<Biovore> anyway off to bed with me.. night guys
<whizadree> gnite tnx btw
<miles> bye
<miles> kate + gcc = crazytown
<elite101> i gotta get to bed too, its like 11:58 :P
<elite101> nite
<whizadree> 12:09
<whizadree> by atomic
<yanchao> 
<miles> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carutsu> is that chinesse?
<Carutsu> !ch | yanchao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<w|nb0nD> is 7900gt a good card for the 3d desktop?
<yanchao> yes
<Carutsu> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Carutsu> !cn| yanchao
<ubotu> yanchao: please see above
<Carutsu> i had to search the ISO code
<Carutsu> :P
<family> help?
<tank> anyone have any experence getting boinc to run on a shell?
<tank> ubuntu server...
<yanchao> thanks
<Carutsu> yanchao: no problem
<underdog5004> family, what's the problem?
<Carutsu> tank no, but you can check the manual by "man boinc_client"
<squaretro> screen resolution
<squaretro> cant change it
<tank> ya I know
<tank> I just need someone who knows a little bit about it I think...man isnt very detailed
<underdog5004> squaretro, have you tried going through kmenu > system settings> Display settings?
<underdog5004> try that
<squaretro> it was something else and then i could change it changed it to 1024x768 then it went to 640 when i started back up
<underdog5004> ah
<squaretro> yes
<squaretro> it wont let me change it
<underdog5004> do this: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste it to pastebin, please
<underdog5004> squaretro, do you understand?
<squaretro> i think so
<squaretro> open the file with kate?
<underdog5004> yes, please
<squaretro> k
<squaretro> got it
<underdog5004> now copy/paste it to pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<underdog5004> then give me the address, please
<ZeroTolerance> Anyone know of a client similiar to limewire that isnt java based?
<underdog5004> ZeroTolerance, bittorrent: rtorrent, ktorrent, ctorrent
<squaretro> alright workin on it
<underdog5004> squaretro, ok, no rush
<dickm35> Anyone use Kubuntu for small buisness? Everyone likes it better than ubuntu/They like the KDE bit
<Aranel> I need a program for extracting ".uha" files, can anyone help me
<underdog5004> dickm35, I've used it in a business before...
<underdog5004> Aranel, just google .uha
<squaretro> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33006/
<underdog5004> squaretro, ok, working on it
<ZeroTolerance> No torrents, Im looking for something more p2p file sharing based.
* underdog5004 shuns anything that's not bittorrent
<dickm35> underdog> all okay ??
<underdog5004> dickm35, yeah, no problem...I didn't use any "business" type programs, though
<dickm35> This is just small stuff and my Wife does the letters etc.
<underdog5004> squaretro, you've got two options.
<squaretro> k
<underdog5004> dickm35, yeah, there're money management programs, similar to quickbooks, etc...
<underdog5004> squaretro, you can manually edit your xorg.conf to reflect the changes you want, basically adding in resolutions you want
<squaretro> alright
<dickm35> Sounds good, I am a software engineer so I can link etc
<underdog5004> or, you can just log out, log in again as a console only deal, and do sudo dpkg --configure xserver-xorg
<underdog5004> dickm35, cool
<squaretro> alright that one souds easier
<squaretro> the second option i mean
<underdog5004> it was the "just" that did it, huh?
<underdog5004> lol
<squaretro> yep
<underdog5004> have fun
<squaretro> o n that the computer will ask me what i wan to do
<underdog5004> actually, wait
<squaretro> i hope
<squaretro> ?
<underdog5004> sudo dpkg --configure -phigh xserver-xorg
<underdog5004> that way you only need to select the driver (leave that alone) and the resolutions you want
<underdog5004> Space selects an option, arrow keys to move, enter to accept
<squaretro> so dont mess w/ the driver?
<underdog5004> squaretro, nah, it should be ok
<underdog5004> are you on feisty?
<squaretro> yeah
<dickm35> Okay guys will be at it on my desktop in about 4 or 5 hours Thanks
<underdog5004> squaretro, yeah, it'll be fine, just hit enter on the first screen
<underdog5004> have fun!
<Aranel> underdog5004:  i searched in google but i can't find anything ?
<underdog5004> Aranel, where did you get the file?
<Aranel> underdog5004: oyun-arsivi.com - Turkish.
<underdog5004> Aranel, hmm, never heard of that type before...what's it for?
<Aranel> underdog5004: Game :)
<underdog5004> hmm...may be a proprietary format...try unzip filename.uha
<abel> sorry, compizfusion works in ubuntustudio?
<Aranel> underdog5004: won't work :)
<underdog5004> Aranel, I have no idea, sorry
<hangthedj> its uharc compression thats barely ever used.
<mrksbrd> does anyone know a web site where they have a list of different desktop sessions avail for d/l???
<hangthedj> search for uharc on www.google.com/linux
<whizadree> hey ppl i just found this http://www.mylittleubuntuguide.com/live-dvd/
<underdog5004> whizadree, ummm, left field much?
<whizadree> under ... lfm?
<underdog5004> that came out of nowhere
<whizadree> im darn supper happy :)
<whizadree> if this dvd works ALL my problems are solved
<whizadree> and some ATI ppl to
<underdog5004> I don't tend to download linux isos from 3rd parties...kinda sketchy
<underdog5004> squaretro, how'd it go?
<whizadree> true , but just to get a visual x on my dell would be a good start
<squaretro> it tells me xserver-org is already configured
<underdog5004> whizadree, lol
<underdog5004> squaretro, hmmm
<hangthedj> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=169309 (i found this for a uha work around.
<underdog5004> squaretro, h/o, lemme look around...
<squaretro> k thanx
<underdog5004> squaretro, I'll paste my xorg.conf, you can see the format that the settings are in (I'll bold them)
<squaretro> cool thanx
<dfrey> Why is it that when I open a video in kaffeine, the progress bar moves along quickly, but there is no sound or video?
<underdog5004> squaretro, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33012/
<underdog5004> dfrey, you don't have the right codecs for it
<squaretro> thanx alot
<underdog5004> try vlc
<underdog5004> squaretro, np
<whizadree> underdog5004  do you know how an onboard network card could vannish ( and no sign of a control in bios )
<underdog5004> whizadree, ummm, bad card? try lspci  | grep Network to see if it's really vanished
<underdog5004> or ifconfig -a
<dfrey> underdog5004: hmm,  I installed w32codecs, so I thought I should be ok
<underdog5004> there are more, ha ha
<underdog5004> !gstreamer-plugin
<whizadree> yeah tried that udog nothing there
<underdog5004> whizadree, weird, try popping in a different ethernet cafd
<underdog5004> card
<whizadree> onboard
<underdog5004> dfrey, google around for gstreamer-plugins-multiverse
<whizadree> lights on
<underdog5004> whizadree, hmmm
<underdog5004> whizadree, what does ifconfig -a reveal?
<whizadree> my wlan that did take over eth0 before it vannished and the loopback lo
<underdog5004> whizadree, pastebin it, please
<whizadree> different pc
<squaretro> hey mines got a @60 after the 640x480 for the hertz do i need to do that to ever resolution? and i think before it was at 85
<underdog5004> whizadree, do you have access to it?
<whizadree> yup
<squaretro> k
<underdog5004> squaretro, stay with 60 to start out with, once you get the res up, then fiddle with the refresh rate
<squaretro> k
<underdog5004> after every change you make/save, you need to hit control-alt-backspace. this will restart the xserver and apply the changes
<underdog5004> whizadree, could you ifconfig -a > file.txt and move that file onto your computer via usb drive and pastebin the output for me?
<underdog5004> whizadree, also, try sudo ifup eth0
<underdog5004> and do this : cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep eth0
<underdog5004> guys, I gotta go to a party...if you have questions, ask someone knowledgable (admiral_chicago, Junato, genii) or email @ computingsolutionsbiz@gmail.com
<underdog5004> bye
<whizadree> h/o
<underdog5004> yes...?
<whizadree> timehub is me
<underdog5004>  ok, leaving now
<whizadree> ill email you the info
<adenicio> anyonethere?
<whizadree> adenicio did u get it working?
<adenicio> whizadree: get wat working?
<whizadree> waz it u with the graphic card prob or was that some1 else
<adenicio> whizadree: beryl?no the things are not working win the windows go up in flames etc
<adenicio> whizadree: do u know how to activat the effects with beryl?
<adenicio> how to activat the effects with beryl?
<whizadree> well im trying to get a working X 1st on this dell
<LinuxAddict> wow offtopic chat is dead
<whizadree> heh
<whizadree> movng h/o
<LinuxAddict> When I try to run Beryl is says xcomposite extension     :failed
<LinuxAddict> any ideas?
<LinuxAddict> then says Beryl: No composite extension
<elite101> hey how much Videoram is the current highest on the market now?
<elite101> i have seen 320Mb by nvidia 8800GTx is there a 512mb ram yet?
<elite101> anyone? know
<dfrey> underdog5004: I take it I need to do more than just uncomment the multiverse line in /etc/apt/sources.list in order to get gstreamer-plugins-multiverse
<holycow> dfrey: sudo apt-get update first
<holycow> then search and install
<LinuxAddict> Beryl: No composite extension when i try to run it from konsole, any ideas what it means?
<dfrey> holycow: it's still not there...
<holycow> dfrey: apt-cache search gstreamer plugins multiverse
<holycow> notice thereare more than one in that category
<dfrey> I see
<adenicio> is linux more protected then windows from hackers?
<holycow> yes
<holycow> but
<squaretro> the module monitor and display could not be loaded i must have messed up... bad
<holycow> linux gives you a VERY BIG gun to shoot your self in the foot with
<holycow> you can easily make your self hackable and that is true  for any os
<holycow> but on linux you are HIGHLY encouraged by the whole community to learn about security and how to use a system properly
<holycow> on windows you are taught that the customer is always right an dyou can remain an idiot for all your life and that is okay
<adenicio> lol
<whizadree> thats why i sit behind a router then a firewall then a linux firewall
<holycow> i don't speak for the community, but it's my observarion that willing idiots are not exctly welcomed with open arms
<holycow> whizadree: bingo
<holycow> but make an effort to learn and better your self, oh yeah, thats super cool :)
<adenicio> my system is not protected good then.thist the 5th time someone try to conetc on my thing asking me if i will let them too and also use my mouse n keyboard tru samba
<holycow> adenicio: the moral of the story is while 'yes' you are essentially getting a tank for free that is maintained for you by the community, security relies heavily on social variables of which  you are in control and have direct effect on.  thus you control how secure linux is in the end.
<whizadree> another good tip for any known ports that are always tried for hack attempt fwd them to 192.168.6.66
<holycow> they can'tuse your mouse through samba
<holycow> and yes people will try to trick you
<holycow> and yes people will try to connect to your system without asking
<holycow> there are a lot of things you can do to secure your self
<whizadree> should of seen the apache logs trying to find ways in
<holycow> adaptr: so for example are you behind a router of some kind right now?
<adenicio> whizadree: how to fwd them?
<holycow> if not i strongly recommend you get one as soon as possible
<holycow> its the easiest thing to put up a barrier between you and the outside
<whizadree> adenicio: you have a router?
<adenicio> nope
<holycow> adenicio: you shouldn't have too much to worry about ... get one as soon as you can tho
<adenicio> okidoki
<whizadree> could you setup kub' to be a router?
<holycow> yes
<holycow> its pretty complicated and you need to know about networking
<adenicio> !kub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> a router just lets you focus on hiding to start off with
<whizadree> yeah then your messing around with iptables n stuff then you loose your way on the yelo brick rd
<adenicio> how to activat the options in beryl to take affects?
<adenicio> llol
<squaretro> help?again sorry
<yarly> Any suggestions for where to go to correctly setup ati/fglrx drivers/
<whizadree> yup
<yarly> where?
<whizadree> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<yarly> tyvm
<whizadree> np
<squaretro> anyone help me get my monitor and display module to work again?
<yarly> unreg user, thx again whiz
<iqzugjhot> 
<iqzugjhot> ...
<iqzugjhot> ~~
<Kenny> is anybody here~~~~~~~
<adenicio> no
<whizadree> anyone used project looking glass?
<adenicio> holycow: how u get to know i got one open?
<holycow> because your not behind a router your system is visible to anyone
<holycow> a computer is supposed to do that, when you enable a service on the network it lets people see it
<holycow> chances are you also have a windows  box around for file sharing, thats why your samba is turned on, i would actually worry about that box first
<holycow> hehe
<adenicio> holycow: yea but out of all does people its mine u found that easy.wa u did type my name?
<ubuntu__> whats the module name to give me write access to an ntfs partition?
<holycow> just use a portscanner tool
<ubuntu__> anyone?
<whizadree> yeah but becareful some isps get pee'd and say you broke there t+c for using one if you type in an external ip
<ubuntu__> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubuntu__> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<whizadree> whats the cmd to run a .deb file
<holycow> you don't run a deb file you install it
<holycow> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<whizadree> kk need some updates
<adenicio> holycow: is it doscan u does use?
<adenicio> holycow: i cant beleave they will put that in the reposotory
<holycow> anw, i have no idea, its just in gnome
<holycow> why?
<holycow> it just tells you what everyone already knows
<holycow> you haveto be careful to becourteous as someone said above and not break your network rules
<holycow> but it only shows you what you already opened up to the world
<holycow> the issue is with you, the user
<surgy> will someone send me the diskimage to the super grub disk please?
<holycow> it can't do anything you don't let it do
<holycow> its kind of like walking around on the street and noticing what people are wearing
<holycow> public knowledge
<surgy> ?
<holycow> if you scan me you will see i have http and ssh available
<holycow> no biggie, public knowledge you can't do anything with them either
<adenicio> holycow: how do i scan u then?is it from konversation?i install doscan i cant find it
<meson10> I run fiesty x86_64, and have installed nvidai-glx-new
<dsmith> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3150795#post3150795
<holycow> i have no idea, i just lock stuff down i don't waste time on things like that
<meson10> i cannot revert to 1280X800
<holycow> i just used whatever that tool is in gnome
<meson10> My Laptop automaticaly revretd to 640X480 ...and i wish to turn it back to 1280X800 can it be done?..i use nvidia-glx-new and running Kubuntu Festy x86_64
<surgy> i dont have a browser, and i need the super grub cd to get back to linux, can someone help me please?
<holycow> surgy: you have wget
<holycow> how about a url?
<holycow> oh and you also have lynx from command line
<holycow> you can browse using that if you haveto
<Assid> hey
<surgy> holycow, whats wget?
<dsmith> thats a good question
<holycow> type in man wget, its a download tool
<surgy> and i cant use a url because i have no browser
<adenicio> !super grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> yes you can
<Assid> 1
<dsmith> if windows wont boot on a dual boot system what would chkdsk /p /r do?
<holycow> if you have command line  you use wget to downlooad files
<holycow> if you have command line you also have a browser called lynx
<dsmith> would it mes with the ext3 partition
<holycow> install it and browse the web from command line
<surgy> im in windows....... trying to get my linux fixed
<holycow> ah thats different :)
<Assid> bah dual boot is so passe
<holycow> what do you need to fix?
<Assid> vmware :)
<surgy> yeah......
<dsmith> passe, lol
<holycow> reinstall grub?
<adenicio> im going to sleep laterz
<dsmith> Assid: Virtual box
<Assid> dsmith: virtual os
<sam_> what is ext3 fill super? any links?
<holycow> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<surgy> i ne the grub disk, i cant install grub onto windows part, becuase windows part is fucked, and i reinstalled onto linux part like ten times no fix
<dsmith> Assid: VB is the very same as vmware
<holycow> why not install grub from ubuntu livecd if you have that?
<arun> dsmith: not really
<dsmith> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<holycow> and why not install it on the boot partition? you don't haveto install it on the linux partition, and no, you can't install it on the windows partition btw
<Assid> oh.. i thought your saying it is a virtual box. duh :|
<dsmith> lol
<surgy> holycow, i did ten times on my linux partition. but thats not fixing it, and it wont let me reinstall grub on windows partition
<holycow> well thats becaused you cannot install it on th ewindows partition
<holycow> thats normal
<holycow> why not install it on the BOOT partition?
<sam_>  what is ext3 fill super? any links?
<holycow> as opposed to your linux partition?
<holycow> oh i think i know what you mean, your using terminology a little weird
<holycow> lets see
<Assid> dsmith: which os's does it support?
<surgy> well i need the disk to reinstall
<surgy> becuase the tutorial on reinstall grub doesnt fix my problem
<holycow> what are you looking for exacly any? supergrub disk? whats it called exactly?
<surgy> ive done it all day long
<holycow> i'll send it to you no prob
<surgy> yes and thnx
<whizadree> do you have multiple hdd's?
<surgy> i have two
<holycow> so what do you need  ... .the cd image?
<holycow> okay downloading
<holycow> i guess  you want me to dcc it?
<whizadree> maybe its seeing the boot from the hda(0,1) but the grub is installed on hda(2,0)
<surgy> yes please, and a program to burn it/ extract it. im stuck here
<holycow> accept
<whizadree> take out one of the dsic change the bios to boot to that only
<whizadree> disc
<whizadree> see if grub works
<surgy> and iexplore keeps crashing every 2 seconds, windoze blows
<holycow> if you don't have a browser on your windows box ... what do you mean? but you irc?
<holycow> you don't have firefox on that?
<holycow> lol want me to send that to you as well?
<holycow> there you go
<holycow> let me knkow if you need anything else
<surgy> cant install, only 1 cdrom cant burn cd with live cd in
<whizadree> HC got 1$mil
<holycow> uh firefox is a single exe installer, you don't need a cdrom
<surgy> i need a program to burn the iso
<holycow> you re in windows right now, you know double click to install
<holycow> surgy: oh god hahaha
<surgy> yeah my windoze is fried, missing 1000 dlls
<holycow> i have no idea what that is on windows i don't use it
<holycow> ah okay
<holycow> right click on iso and see if it lets you burn image? no idea
<surgy> burn4free
<whizadree> purge the windows
<holycow> okay lets see
<Assid> i still think my hdd is dead
<whizadree> reintall kubuntu and use a recover programe if you wanted anything
<holycow> thats what you need, burn4free?
<holycow> okay
<surgy> trying to purge windoze
<surgy> yes please
<holycow> sec
<Assid> okay what do you guys think of thijs
<holycow> accept
<surgy> thnx
<surgy> i hope it installs :)
<holycow> there ya go
<Assid> i booted up for the first tiem today since i jkust woke up.. and konqueror refuses to access my homedir or the 2nd drive.. i reboot.. it works..
<holycow> no worries,
<surgy> thnx a million man
<Assid> didnt used to happen before i attached my 2nd drive
<holycow> yup no prob
<Assid> when i mkfs.ext3 the 2nd partition i added -c -c to do a read/write test.. which just said "done"
<Assid> you guys think this drive is dying?
<dsmith> swap it with another to see
<Assid> dsmith: me ?
<surgy> ok its burning :)
<surgy> hopefully ill brb
<surgy> on linux
<holycow> forever
<holycow> :)
<meson10> My Laptop automaticaly revretd to 640X480 ...and i wish to turn it back to 1280X800 can it be done?..i use nvidia-glx-new and running Kubuntu Festy x86_64
<surgy> yes forever!!!!!
<Assid> haha this is funny.. slashdot article is about dell/ubuntu in europe.. and it has a msft add there
<Assid> dsmith: was that line for me
<Assid> nvidia-glx-new/
<surgy> yes!!!
<surgy> im back
<holycow> hallelujah
<surgy> but my grub is still screwy
<holycow> time for you to take the windows drive out, reinstall from scratch
<holycow> and move your windows drive either to a removable tray or to a usb tray
<surgy> seams like windoze still wants to auto boot, unless i use my supergrub disk (thank god holycow is here) to force boot into kubuntu
<Assid> is nvidia-glx-new recommended?
<surgy> or to the trash, but for now i just want to make it so that kubuntu is the defualt boot
<holycow> for new cards only Assid
<surgy> yes
<surgy> assid very recomended
<Assid> i got a Geforce FX 5200
<holycow> surgy: cool well welcome back
<whizadree> now destroy windoz
<Assid> would it help for that card?
<surgy> assid: yes i have an 6800 xfx
<surgy> and i use that driver
<Assid> hrmm yours is newer than mine
<Assid> okay brb.. i gotta restart X
<Lopin> Help...  Linux died... Must find way to get linux to boot off of a floppy...
<Lopin> Help...
<Lopin> Hello?
<qin> hl
<whizadree> heh just got beryl running making me kinda dizzy
<Assid> back
<Assid> nvidia-glx-new didnt work for me
<whizadree> Assid: try this http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Assid> nvidia-glx works fine tho
<Assid> "If you have a GeForce4, you may need the nvidia-glx package."
<Assid> 
<Assid> check out the apt-cache show nvidia-glx-new
<dvm> howto insert unicode data in SQLite?
<Aranel> how can I share a file with my Guest XP in VirtualBox ?
<linux_user400354> how can i force a certain resolution to be used when doing startx without modifying the xorg.conf?
<Ch1ppy> hey, my KDE UI is randomy freezing up for a few seconds.  I can move the mouse, but I cannot type or do anything.  Can anyone help me out?
<ardchoille> Ch1ppy: Maybe a dumb question, but have you checked that the keyboard plug hasn't pulleed out a bit?
<Ayabara> hi. anyone using the new kde beta in kubuntu? is it stable enough to use on a dauly basis?
<Assid> Ayabara: is there such a thing as stable enough?
<Ayabara> Assid, heh. point taken
<Daisuke_Ido> Assid: yeah, if it doesn't crash, it's stable enough
<Daisuke_Ido> windows isn't stable enough
<Assid> exactly what im saying
<Assid> evertything crashes
<Assid> thats the fact of life
<Daisuke_Ido> Assid: so there is such a thing
<Daisuke_Ido> but no one has achieved it yet
<Assid> yes
<Assid> not even nature
<Daisuke_Ido> look at planes, they're not stable enough
<Assid> is water stable ??? no.. its actually pretty volatile.. it evaporates and freezes.. depending on the temperature
<allan> is aptitude okay to use to remove ubuntu-desktop if I installed it using the ubuntu cd?
<Daisuke_Ido> but in practive, they're pretty close.
<Daisuke_Ido> practice
<Assid> close doesnt cut it with me..  :P
<Assid> hehe
* Assid hides
<kraut> moin
<Daisuke_Ido> Assid: air isn't stable, you need it to live, it's close, but if that doesn't cut it, do you have to stop breathing? :P
<Assid> nah it doesnt make it to my "stable" list
* Assid waits for envy to do its thing
<Kite_DH> hello
<Kite_DH> does somebody know what  means?
* Assid watches his 256kbit line download the nvidia updated package
<dvm> How can I store Unicode data(Tamil) in SQLite? I am very new to SQLite and Unicode, Please suggest some links.
<Assid> how do i get sudo to ask for password
<Daisuke_Ido> it stores it for 10 minutes, i think
<dvm> How can I store Unicode data(Tamil) in SQLite? I am very new to SQLite and Unicode, Please suggest some links.
<under2x> dvm: unicode is a pita
<under2x> dvm: what prog lang are you using?
<AscendedDaniel> what's the easiest way to capture video from a camera onto my hd?
<whizadree> have you tried the studio
<allan> what packages do I install to enable multimedia in edgy?
<AscendedDaniel> I have not tried the studio. Is it a program?
<whizadree> assid hows it comming along?
<Assid> well.. seems doable i guess
<Ayabara> so.. have any of you tried kde4?
<Assid> dont see any quality improvement
<AscendedDaniel> video, btw, not stills
<whizadree> ah man im xxxd
<Mkr> bUEOS DIAS
<whizadree> i just threw a bug into my wifes open jar of food
<whizadree> :-/
<Assid> hrmm.. you better throw that out
<whizadree> is unbuntu studio still going?
<Assid> bah.. still gotta install skype
<Assid> i woinder if i should use the repositories' or skypes site
<whizadree> throw a coin
<Assid> i need to decide.. not lose money
<whizadree> if it lands on its side write your own
<Assid> if it rolls away.. you write it for me
<whizadree> if the tax man grabs it before you trhow it , contact microsoft
<Assid> nah
<whizadree> 14 mins and my bays 1yr old
<Assid> the tax man prolly gives it to microsoft eventually anwyays
<whizadree> babys
<Assid> nice
<Assid> happy baby birthday
<whizadree> even better
<whizadree> Happy Baby Birthday Bryce
<Assid> alrite..im gonna watch some hustle
<underdog5004> I'm back...
<whizadree> hey UD
<underdog5004> hey
<whizadree> still no eth
<underdog5004> bummer...did you paste/email the output?
<whizadree> nah been kinda bz trying to stay awake
<whizadree> :)
<whizadree> actually i havent setup email on this box yet
<underdog5004> lol, I was pretty drunk for about 40 minutes...then I sobered up...I'm such a light-weight...I'm going to bed now...
<underdog5004> remember, computingsolutionsbiz@gmail.com
<whizadree> no probs as soon as i get email up
<flipstone> hello, just a little question, are there people that use 64bit kubuntu, if yes, how can i get flash working, if no, i go 32bit :-)
<whizadree> try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<AscendedDaniel> I have gotten it working in the past with those instructions, on a new install now and haven't tried again
<pag> !flash64 | flipstone
<ubotu> flipstone: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<flipstone> tnx a lot, i'll try
<pag> flipstone, another option is Gnash 0.8.x. It works pretty well, for what I've heard.  But 32bit is really far easier. Imho there's no real advantage of using 64bit yet, but there're plenty of disadvantages
<Ragol> hmm... I reinstalled my kubuntu a couple of weeks ago, and now there are some things that doesn't work
<Ragol> like can't use konqueror (or any other programs) to save/load through sftp://account@address like before
<Ragol> also print screen-key doesn't open ksnapshot anymore
<Ragol> any ideas what's going on?
<Ragol> this is 7.04 with latest updates
<surgy> ok, so anyone here use vmware? or a similar program?
* pag uses VirtualBox... why?
<pag> surgy, in other words; if you don't do a survey, it's probably better just to ask a question(s) you have :)
<Ragol> yep, I agree, btw. we're using quite much vmware at work
<Ragol> at least comparing the time before I came here ;)
<surgy> lol, ok, is it freeware? if so where can i get info? my problem is i need a virtual machine running windows98 or newer, and wine/cedega will not work for my problem. i have recently had a dual boot nightmare and wont do that again for awhile, so i came here in hopes of finding someone who has ran a virtual machine emulating a complete os or at least the major parts
<Ragol> vmware player and server are free, and have installation packages at least in the 7.04
<pag> surgy, Virtualbox is free (as in beer) and iirc it's core is also free as in speech..
<Ragol> for server you need some additional package sources for apt
<surgy> ok
<Ragol> pag: where can you find virtualbox, is it included in some version of ubuntu?
<surgy> let me read a bit on virtual box, can you run an entire os on it? for example can i run an entire install of win98?
<pag> Ragol, their page has a deb, I'm not sure if it's included in any of the repos
<Ragol> yep, it acts like a virtual computer inside your real computer
<Ragol> pag: ok, have to check
<pag> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Ragol> pag: any experience whether vmware or virtualbox is faster?
<pag> :) ubotu knows all :)
<Ragol> ubotu is a king :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a king :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ragol> *sigh* ;)
<pag> Ragol, I haven't tried VMWare, so I don't rally know :-/
<Ragol> okay, maybe I'll try
<surgy> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Ragol> I'm running win server 2003 inside vmware server that's running on my kubuntu, and it could be faster
<Ragol> even though it has 1.5G ram and this is dual core with VT enabled...
<Assid> hrmm.. im running vmware for my windows xp image.. works fine.. little slow.. but yeah
<Assid> Ragol: virtual environments are always slow
<Ragol> Assid: yep, they are slower of course than real machines
<Assid> you could try a few things to try and make them faster
<Ragol> and I think that the main problem is the microsofto server software we have to run on our virtuall 2003 server
<Ragol> it just is awful slow
<Ragol> on the other hand, its previous version is slow also in the real machine...
<Assid> Ragol: pm'd you some settings you can put in your vmx
<Ragol> yep
<Assid> also.. try setting the number of cpus to 2
<surgy> ok what about this scenerio(i cant spell): i have a gamepad that has no linux native driver, can i install windows 98 in virtual box and then use the windows native driver inside of the virtualization? or does it only emulate drivers you have on the physicle box?
<dasana> hello
<Ragol> Assid: I tried to response you, but it seems that I'm an unregistered user at the moment, so...
<pag> !hi | dasana
<ubotu> dasana: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dasana> I am a newbie using kubuntu,
<surgy> pag: will virtualbox do what i want?
<pag> surgy, emulate a OS? - yes.  emualte a device? - dunno, I'd guess not
<Ragol> same here, can't of course be sure, don't know enough
<surgy> ok thnx ill play with it and see if it suites me
<pag> dasana, if you have any questions to ask, then ask ahead; we will be happy to help :)
<dasana> Thank you Pag
<Ragol> so, no one seems to have any ideas why my kde can't use sftp-protocol anymore
<Ragol> or?
<pag> Ragol, does that require any extra packages - if it does, the do you have them installed?
<Ragol> that what I'm also thinking, the weird thing is that I've done the fresh install two times and at the first time it worked
<Ragol> second, not
<Ragol> of course there can be some package missing
<Ragol> or some config string
<arun> apparently lenovo is going to sell laptops with suse linux preloaded
<intelikey> !alian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> <sp?>
<dasana> Pag :How do I install printer Canon in KDE ?
<pag> !cups | dasana
<ubotu> dasana: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<intelikey> !alien
<dasana> ubotu, thanks for your info
<pag> !ubotu | dasana
<ubotu> dasana: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pag> :)
<intelikey> is there an alien howto some place ?
<pag> intelikey, man alien  has probably some info
<intelikey> probably some.
<intelikey> man page != howto    but yeah.
<Mo0oSaH> Hello everyone
<surgy> whats the easiest command to see how much free space i have on a hard drive?
<intelikey> hello Mo0oSaH     -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 30.791 seconds
<intelikey> surgy   df -h   if you mean mounted fs's
<pag> surgy, well; not easy, but handy; df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<surgy> well the partition i want to check is sdb1 if that helps?
<surgy> the full command please?
<pag> surgy, those two command you were given check all the partitions.. so they should both work
<surgy> thank you
<dasana> Hi Everyone
<intelikey> and again i stress   fd  shows stats only on mounted fs's   i don't actually know an easy way to check unmounted fs's.
<surgy> ok kewl
<surgy> the one i wanted to check is mounted so that works for me
<flipstone> i go back to 32 bit, 64 bit is not good yet :p
<intelikey> s/fd/df/        dur de dur dur dur....
<Joel654> hey guys got some ideas y after editing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf i get a black screen i tryed puting the file back and it still don't give me the login screen
<surgy> ok one more question, how do i add a user to virtualbox?
<pag> surgy, to the group?  sudo adduser $YourUserName vboxusers   iirc
<intelikey> what is this... alien can convert to/from everything except .deb  ?????     only to deb   what gives ?
<surgy> surgy@surgy:~$ sudo adduser surgy  vboxusers   iirc
<surgy> Password:
<surgy> adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<Ragol> oh
<Ragol> don't put the iirc there :)
<dasana> Pag: How Do I compile and install file from source ?
<Ragol> it mean if i recall correctly :)
<Ragol> means
<pag> !b-e | dasana
<ubotu> dasana: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<surgy> pag: ok i added me as a user..... how do i log into it now? it wont let me start my VM becuase im not a user, but now i am, and i get the same error
<pag> surgy, relogin
<pag> surgy, iow; logout and login back
<surgy> out of kubuntu?
<pag> surgy, yup
<surgy> ok kewl
<dasana> log off, thanks
<intelikey> well looks like i can't compile this driver....  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38754
<intelikey> howto find what gcc built my kernel ?
<intelikey> will executing   /lib/libc-2.3.6.so   answer that ?
<ruggero> halo
<ruggero> ciao
<pag> hi
<CrypTom> hi all, in dapper/edgy, there used to be a leo (and libnet-dict-leo-perl) package. Is there a way to get it for feisty?
<stamen> hi
<intelikey> !find ltmodem dapper
<stamen> does anybody use powertweak
<ubotu> Package/file ltmodem does not exist in dapper
<trekdanne> powertweak?
<intelikey> !find ltmodem
<ubotu> Package/file ltmodem does not exist in feisty
<stamen> !powertweak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertweak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nana> bonjour
<trekdanne> hello, english only unfortunately... maybe take a look at:
<trekdanne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nana> !fr
<Aranel> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Tyro> hey guys i need some help
<pag> !ask | Tyro
<ubotu> Tyro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tyro> i'm buying a laptop that comes standard with xandros Linux, it doesn't have an optical drive, and i'm not sure if all external CD drives will work, i need the Drive to install kubuntu. will any of these work http://search.ebay.com.au/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=portable+CD+rom&category0=
<trekdanne> Tyro: maybe network installation, if you just gonna use it to install kubuntu
<Tyro> what is network instalation
<Tyro> install through gigabit?
<trekdanne> yea
<djdarkman> Tyro: external CD drives work
<djdarkman> I know it because I have one
<Tyro> even if it sais that they support windows
<Tyro> they need no emulation?
<Tyro> can you network install through wireless aswell?
<djdarkman> Tyro: never tried network install, but I installed a kubuntu with an LG Super Multi USB DVD drive
<Tyro> is that expensive, because all i needed the drive for was instalation, and that's why this netowrk instalation sounds good
<trekdanne> the BIOS must support network boot though
<djdarkman> Tyro: DVD/CD writers are not Windows-dependent thing, they are PC dependent, so if you want to install a kubuntu from an USB drive, your PC must support booting from USB
<djdarkman> Tyro: how old your system is?
<Tyro> well, what system the one i'm going to install on or the one i'm using now
<djdarkman> Tyro: the one you want to install on
<Tyro> i havn't bought it
<Tyro> i'm thinking of getting an Asus Eee PC 701
<Dasana> Hi..All, I cannot find "adept" in K-->System-->Package manager, Pls hlp
<djdarkman> Dasana: ALT-F2 and type adept_manager and press ENTER
<Tyro> trekdane, how would i do a network instalation from a windows machine to a Xandros machine
<Tyro> installing Kubuntu
<Dasana> I saw "run command' and type "adept_manager". It said "could not run"
<djdarkman> Tyro: this Laptop must have USB and network boot features
<djdarkman> Dasana: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Tyro> i'm going to install Kubuntu
<Tyro> i don't have any linux systems, this will be my first
<Dasana> Hi djddrkman, i am suing kubuntu
<trekdanne> hmm i would probably be easier to install kubuntu from another linux system
<trekdanne> it would probably
<djdarkman> Dasana: ALT+F2 , type konsole and press ENTER
<djdarkman> then type there
<Tyro> ok, well that's ruled out then, i'll prolly be better off getting a cheap CD drive of ebay
<Tyro> 20 bux
<djdarkman> sudo apt-get install adept
<djdarkman> and ENTER
<djdarkman> and enter your password
<trekdanne> anyway it should be possible to do it from a windows installation, although I haven't done it
<Assid> man this is strange
<Assid> thunderbird is acting supert slow
<Tyro> can you install kubuntu over the old OS
<Assid> anyone here good with thunderbird ?
<djdarkman> Tyro: yes if you know basic partitioning
<Tyro> so  that you have nothing but kubuntu
<Tyro> why do you have to be able to partition
<djdarkman> Tyro: so you want to nuke the old OS?
<Dasana> djdarkman: It said "Invalid operation adept"
<Tyro> well, the system comes standard with Xandros Linux, and i want to completly over ride it with Kubuntu
<djdarkman> Dasana: than that means you didn`t write it down correctly, don`t leave out the "install" parameter
<Dasana> Do I need to reinstall then ?
<Ragol> my problem got solved, you need to install this package: kdessh
<djdarkman> Tyro: than you just click on erase entire partition when you install kubuntu and you are done
<Ragol> then you can open/save/copy files behind an ssh connection straight through your kde programs
<Tyro> so, it will make it totally just Kubuntu and clear the whole hdd
<djdarkman> Tyro: yes
<Tyro> ssh?
<Tyro> he isn't talking to me is he
<Ragol> no, I'm not
<Ragol> in irc people talk quite much and you just have to learn to read/found the lines that are for you...
<Assid> stupid thunderbird
<Assid> acting all strange on me
<djdarkman> Does someone here know how to use the ubuntu wiki? it`s a little strange to me
<djdarkman> Assid: why not use kmail?
<Ragol> btw. playing with Virtualbox right now, when it's installed, can say at least something about the performance thing...
<Assid> djdarkman: i used to like thunderbird.. atleast until i was on windows
<Ragol> you can get kmail for windows, can't you? :)
<Assid> it has alot of nice extensions and stuff.. and i need the profile to be backwards compatible on windows
<Assid> kmail for windows ??!?
<Ragol> sorry
<Assid> your kidding me right ?
<Ragol> I meant to say, you can't get that for windows, can you
<Ragol> I don't think you can
<djdarkman> Ragol: as I noticed vmware is much faster than virtualbox
<Ragol> djdarkman: I also think so, but I'm checking
<Assid> bah beagle search is crazy.. time to load up google
<Tyro> so djdarkman, all external CD drives should work out of the box?
<trekdanne> you will have to wait until the upcoming KDE4 realease i suppose
<Dasana> djdarkman: Please advise
<djdarkman> Assid: sorry didn`t know you ere on windows, btw read an arcticle that google is faster than beagle
<Assid> i just want thunderbird to to be as fast as it was on windows.. on linux
<djdarkman> btw Assid some time maybe kmail will be ported on windows
<djdarkman> Tyro: yes
<djdarkman> Dasana: maybe
<djdarkman> Dasana: need to see what that command outputs to you
<Assid> djdarkman: im on linux.. finally moved my primary desktop on it.. but i dont like NOT having the option of porting my emails back incase i "EVER" go back to winblows
<Ragol> Assid: why don't you use imap? that way you could use whatever client you like?
<djdarkman> Assid: why delete your emails from the server? if you leave them there you could access them from any client
<trekdanne> Thunderbird / firefox are generally slower than konqueror and kmail, in my experience
<Assid> djdarkman: so its better ot use the google desktop search ?
<djdarkman> in my expiriance firefox is slower than anything :D
<Assid> djdarkman: nah.. alot of my accounts are for pop.. easier to search
<djdarkman> Assid: http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=7976
<trekdanne> djdarkman: yea that's probably true, although IE7 is pretty slow too
<Dasana> Djdarkman:Sorry I did not get you
<Tyro> if i've burned a CD at a high speed and put it in to a  lower speed drive, will it still run?
<djdarkman> Dasana: sudo apt-get install adept
<djdarkman> type this
<djdarkman> and tell me what it says
<Assid> damn.. i wish i knew what to do
<Assid> djdarkman: any other mail client.. maybe evolution or something available on both platforms?
<djdarkman> trekdanne: I`m also web developer but never use IE
<djdarkman> Assid: don `t know, I would advise you to use gmail... it makes life easyer
<djdarkman> * easier
<Assid> haha.. nah.. this is on my domains.. my servers.. and i "DO" need some of these accounts to run pop
<Dasana> Djdarkman: It said "Could not find package adept." How do I get it ? Thanks
<djdarkman> Dasana: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<djdarkman> and then paste the output to http://djdarkman.pastebin.us/
<djdarkman> so I can examine it
<mecannotread> guys i got a debian package ymessenger how can i install
<djdarkman> mecannotread: don`t recomend that
<djdarkman> ymessenger is very ugly for linux
<pawan> kernel panic not syncing error
<mecannotread> ok thanks gguys
<pawan> vfs error
<djdarkman> mecannotread: but if you insist on installign it then type sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_filename.deb
<Dasana> djdarkman: message is "no such file or directory"
<djdarkman> mecannotread: if you use kubuntu I recomend kopete instead of ymessenger
<mecannotread> djdarkman ok thanks
<Tyro> i'm guessing the laptop i'm getting has some form of network or usb boot, because it doesn't have any cd or floppy, so how else would they get the OS on there
<djdarkman> Dasana: who installed your kubuntu?
<djdarkman> Tyro: all "new" systems have network and usb boot
<Dasana> My self :P
<Tyro> i would have guessed
<Assid> crap i cant decide
<Assid> okayt one issue at a time
<Assid> anyone know where beagle stores its cache ?
<djdarkman> Dasana: did you delete something you didn`t know what was it about?
<djdarkman> Assid: ~/.beagle/
<Dasana> djdarkman : I have no idea, What is your suggestion ? Thanks
<Assid> err its user specific ?!!?!?
<djdarkman> Dasana: it seems to me that you are missing some files, don`t know exactly what files, I can try replace this single one or you could reinstall kubuntu
<djdarkman> Assid: yes
<Assid> crap.. i hope google does it system wide
<Assid> i dotn want the same search cache for each user on the box
<Dasana> djdrkman: Appreciate if you could replace this single one
<djdarkman> Assid: It must be configureable altough on multi user systems it`s not a good idea
<Assid> hrmm so you guys think i should move to kmail instead of thunderbird ?
<djdarkman> Dasana: ok wait then
<Assid> djdarkman: me and my bro use this machine
<runlevelten> Assid: yes.
<Assid> runlevelten: hows evolution ?
<runlevelten> If only because it's a more mature implementation - stuff works as expected all the time.
<djdarkman> Assid: then you canconfigure google to be single user...
<runlevelten> Assid: Well, it's not great as an email client imo, more for the groupware-centric context
<runlevelten> however, you *may* really like it, so do try it :)
<Dasana> djdarkman: Ok, Thank you.
<Assid> hrmm.. does google desktop cache kmail entries ?
<nomad111> hey all my kubuntu wont boot up
<runlevelten> I would imagine so. The other desktop search apps do.
<runlevelten> Have you tried strigi, assid?
<nomad111> fsck fails and i am required to login as root to fix the problem but i dont know how
<Assid> hrmm kmail uses maildir ? or sngle mbox ?
<runlevelten> It's open source, and not slow and bloated like beagle
<Assid> strigi ?
<nomad111> recovery console stuf...
<nomad111> stuff*
<runlevelten> yeah, it's in the repos
<mecannotread> nomad111 try to install again..
<runlevelten> KDE 4 will have it by default, and it's very fast and light
<djdarkman> Dasana: i`ll type your commands, what you need to do simoutaniously line by line, if I type a command in a new line that means it`s a seperate command, so here we go
<runlevelten> Think Beagle without the suck.
<Assid> reads kmail ? and ms office files ?
<djdarkman> Dasana: cd /etc/apt/
<nomad111> mecannotread u cant afford to
<runlevelten> I use it to search my mails and docs
<djdarkman> Dasana: sudo wget http://darknet.eof.hu/sources.list
<djdarkman> Dasana: sudo apt-get update
<djdarkman> Dasana: sudo apt-get install adept
<Assid> runlevelten: thats pretty much what i need  it for too
<mecannotread> nomad111 i got it just like you after my first install.
<Assid> and sometimes some web history as well
<djdarkman> last time I tried strigi it was a pain
<runlevelten> strigi on kubuntu is easy now. There aren't many nice interfaces for it, so I've written one in python
* runlevelten should tidy that up and package it.
<Assid> hrmm.. it doesnt have support for ms office doc files :(
<runlevelten> It doesn't? Ah therein lies an issue - I use OOo and stuff, you see
<runlevelten> a .doc plugin must exist somewhere though.
* runlevelten looks
<Dasana> djdarkman : building dependency tree..done. But...
<djdarkman> Dasana: ?
<Dasana> djdarkman: E: couldn't find package adept
<Assid> 0.5.1 has it
<djdarkman> Dasana: did you type  sudo apt-get update ?
<runlevelten> changelog for 0.5.1 - native support for microsoft office and pdf
<runlevelten> aha, you found that :)
<Assid> now to see what comes with feisty
<Assid> runlevelten: yes.. i do try and google myself too.. to see what i can find.. so i dont look like an idiot
<Assid> i know people dont like it when they dont read themselves .. i try and make it easier not to fall in that category ;)
<Assid> when possible
<Dasana> djdarkman: yes, I did. sorry I need sign off. Can we chat later?. Really appreciate for your help
<Assid> feisty has 3.1 ?
<djdarkman> Dasana: if I will be here yes
* djdarkman is the only whan who thinks mediubuntu is missing a lot of stuff?
<Assid> runlevelten: how would i get 0.5.1 on kde 3.x ?
<Assid> or rather feisty
<runlevelten> Build it from source, unless there's a backport
<runlevelten> packages here are 0.5.4, of course :(
<Assid> here?
* runlevelten uses an OpenSuSE machine for work.
<Assid> oh
<runlevelten> 0.5.4 is what comes from the repos
<Assid> kubuntu has 0.3.11
<Assid> wayy too old
<runlevelten> I'd installed it first on kubuntu, didn't realise it was such an old version.. grrr.
<runlevelten> Assid: the Debian way, sadly.
<Assid> yeah
<runlevelten> and the only real disadvantage of the Debian way.
<runlevelten> imo
<Assid> one of the reasons why i prefer a debian box..
<runlevelten> apart from some "enterprise" stuff which is better/easier elsewhere :)
<Assid> alrite hold on. lemme try and get all the packages for this ready
<Assid> my net sucks
<runlevelten> whacking a build env togetherAssid?
<Assid> er.. not exactly
<Assid> need the libraries
<runlevelten> right
<Assid> you know ive spent more time trying to get this stupid box to work.. than i have actually using it
<utnubuk> my display got stuck on 640x480 after a restart, which packages might i try reinstalling?
<utnubuk> !displays
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about displays - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<utnubuk> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dabreeze> whats the name of  the task bar at the bottom of the screen, and how do i start it again?
<Assid> stupid stupid konqueror
<Assid> doesnt render pages properly
<Ragol> dabreeze: klicker if I recall correctly
<dabreeze> ty
<Assid> alrite who here gave the comment konqueror was superior to firefox
<Ragol> sorry, kicker
<Ragol> if you're running kde, of course :)
<Assid> it isnt
<Assid> it doesnt render pages properly
<dabreeze> Ragol: do you know where the system-settings for it would be. like where it will let me move it to the side, etc
<Assid> or rather handlew them
<Assid> stupid broken crap
<Ragol> dabreeze: just klick the panel with the right button of your mouse (or left if you're using it left handed..) -> panel menu -> configure panel
<Ragol> did that help?
<trekdanne> Assid: hmm maybe not quite right to say that in the #kubuntu channel :)
<dabreeze> Ragol: problem is its hidden and wont come back, is there a terminal command to get that config up?
<Assid> nah.. people here are pretty open minded most of the time to nothing being perfect
<Ragol> dabreeze: oh
<Ragol> well
<Assid> we wouldnt have never versions and bug fixes
<Ragol> what if you try to start it from konsole or something?
<Assid> Ragol: check out www.pienotech.com in both firefox and konqueror
<Ragol> alt-f2 -> type konsole -> there type kicker
<dabreeze> dabreeze@dabreeze:~$ kicker
<dabreeze> ERROR: kicker is already running!
<llutz> Assid: looks identical to me (koknq ff 2.0.0.6)
<Ragol> dabreeze: killall kicker && kicker
<Assid> llutz: try using the horizontal scroll
<llutz> Assid: thers no horizontal scroll at all
<Assid> sorry.. i mean vertical
<trekdanne> Assid: scary table stuff you got there :)
<dabreeze> Ragol: that killed it, i ran it again, and it showed up, and auto hit at the bottom, and im back to square 1, i need to launch the config for it
<Assid> within the frame/layer
<llutz> Assid: ah, now, i see :)
<Assid> time to bug report
<Ragol> dabreeze: okay, let's see...
<Nahi> can anyone help me configure pppoe please?
<dabreeze> Ragol: got it. terminal>kcontrol>desktop>panels
<Ragol> okay, nice
<dabreeze> Ragol: thanks for the help, Good luck to you all... cant wait for Gutsy!!
<Assid> hrmm developing web pages on linux is odd.. the fonts just dont seem to match
<runlevelten> Assid, I see no difference between the two.
<runlevelten> konqueror vs. ff.
<Nahi> i use them both
<Assid> runlevelten: use the horizontal scroll in konqueror
<Nahi> connecting to ftp from ff is useless u cant do anything not upload or control the files
<runlevelten> horizontal scroll? You mean vertical?
* runlevelten does
<trekdanne> yea refering to konqueror as a simple webbrowser is wrong.
<Assid> runlevelten: yes.. sorry
<prudvi>  when i run adept_updater it says database locked
<prudvi> [16:51]  [Error]  when: Unknown command.
<runlevelten> Assid: yes, you're right. Firefox is marginally better at handling the broken Internet Explorer specific scrollbar implementation
<runlevelten> Well done Firefox.
<Assid> broken scrollbar implementation?
<Assid> hey you sure strigi is bettert thanrunning google desktop?
<runlevelten> I don't run Google Desktop for two reasons.
<runlevelten> 1. The Google links to it repeatedly took me to a (rather ironic) 404 not found page on the day I was interested
<runlevelten> 2. There are functional open source implementations that integrate into my desktop and can be altered to suit my requirements.
<runlevelten> Assid: read the css file attached to that page. A bunch of non-standard scrollbar stuff FF throws away.
<runlevelten> Try konqy on a real web page.
<Assid> i made that page
<runlevelten> Not that it's perfect, but, if the page is broken, don't blame the clients :)
<runlevelten> Assid: then shouldn't you fix it ;)
<Assid> but other clients can handle broken stuff
<runlevelten> What sort of excuse is that? Heh.
<Assid> hahaha
<runlevelten> So you're saying that konqueror is broken because it doesn't handle... broken stuff as well as it could?
<runlevelten> Heh
* runlevelten tests web pages in every GUI web browser he can get his hands on
<Theory> including links? ;-)
<runlevelten> Yes, including links, epiphany and screen readers for the blind.
<runlevelten> so ner, haha
<Assid> dammit.. strigi is a pain
<runlevelten> How come?
<runlevelten> what, buildin' it?
<Assid> yeah..specially if you want gui
<Angelus> hello  , how do i check how much free space  have on my hard disc ?
<Assid> i cant get the qt4 libraries to gert on it
<trekdanne> Angelus: df -h
<runlevelten> See that's why os is good for work - when you need to be able to have the latest ready made and tested working packages 5 minutes ago.
<Assid> yeah well.. find me the backports.. and im hgappy
<runlevelten> not that strigi is necessarily there, but it gets the same coverage
<Assid> hrmm.. i see this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty-backports/libs/ dont understand what to do
<Assid> bah.. im just gonna get google desktop
<Assid> this is irritating me
<utente> ciao
<runlevelten> was beagle too much for you then?
<utente> 
<utente> italiani
<runlevelten> !it | utente
<ubotu> utente: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Indo_man> Hi All, I am newbie using Kubuntu
<utente> ma cos  sta cosa
<runlevelten> utente: Pardon?
<Indo_man> Anyone can help me, install flash media ?
<runlevelten> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<utente> a cosa serve qst programma
<Assid> didnt do the job
<runlevelten> utente: Do you speak English or not?
<utente> no
<runlevelten> Assid: what, beagle didn't? Beagle's functionality is regarded as very comprehensive...
<runlevelten> -superfluous very
<runlevelten> !it | utente
<ubotu> utente: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<runlevelten> Sorry, old bean. :)
<runlevelten> !adeptcrash | prudvi:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> !adeptcrashfix | prudvi:
<ubotu> prudvi:: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<prudvi> ok
<runlevelten> Sorry pruvdi, I missed you before :)
<prudvi> thanku i will try that
<Indo_man> Hi ubotu: Need your help what's command next after dowload file
<Assid> runlevelten: im gonna wait for it to come out in gutsy.. then consider changing
<Assid> meanwhile.. what do i do about these fonts
<runlevelten> Indo_man: What are you installing?
<runlevelten> Flash?
<Assid> sites look BAD when they use something like arial .. on X/linux
<runlevelten> That's because arial is bloody disgusting, mate.
<Indo_man> runlevelten:i need flash flayer
<Assid> runlevelten: yeah but it looks doable on windows.. actually anything on the browser i use here looks like weird
<adenicio> help!everytime i leave feity on to go sleep to get up the system goes bad by saying:config could not be save ...read only
<Assid> but anything i use in konversation and kopete.. looks alrite
<adenicio> does the hdd goes to sleep or something?
<Assid> atleast decent
<Assid> brb.. lets see if the nvidia-settings do anything
<runlevelten> Anti-aliasing ftw :)
<adenicio> help!everytime i leave feity on to go sleep when i get up the system goes bad by saying:config could not be save ...read only.when i restart the syst i have to run sfck
<Indo_man> Hi all, I am kubuntu user, How i can get adept manager ???
<adenicio> Indo_man:
<Indo_man> adenicioL can u help me
<adenicio> Indo_man: isnt it there allready?
<Ragol> should be, at least
<prudvi> when i run adept it saying it may damage and says installation complete nothing insitaled
<Indo_man> adenicio: No it isn't. I was installed kde 3.4.0
<utnubuk> how hard is it to crack a .zip password??
<Bauldrick> indo_man: are you running gutsy?
<utnubuk> this probably isnt the place to ask..... :/
<adenicio> Indo_man: not realy but the firts time i install kubuntu i ask the same question for adept maneger they told me its in the system
<adenicio> Indo_man: lol 3.0?will there u will hav to ask around
<Indo_man> adenico: I don't get u
<runlevelten> Right, where were we?
<runlevelten> Sorry, someone was just ill.
<yanchao> and ?
<trekdanne> utnubuk: depends on the algorithm used
<runlevelten> Indo_man: Did you enable the multiverse repo yet?
<Indo_man> runlevelten: I guess not, How do I enable it ?
<runlevelten> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nomad111> is there a way to get the mac style menubar on the top edge of my screen
<runlevelten> ^
<runlevelten> nomad111: yes, that's what I have:
<nomad111> can you point me to a guide please?
<Theory> right click on desktop->configure desktop, behaviour
<runlevelten> alt f2 and type kcontrol  Desktop  Behaviour  and check Menu Bar to application menu at the top of the screen
<runlevelten> and enjoy xD
<runlevelten> nomad111: ^
<adenicio> runlevelten: i install doscan but how do i use it?
<nomad111> runlevelten: do you use firefox?
<runlevelten> adenicio: To find out how to use a command, read its documentation and help
<Lopin> Anyone know why the net installer is sticking at 6% when it goes to get the Kubuntu desktop environment?
<Lopin> It just says please wait...
<runlevelten> man <command>, info <command>, <command --help, website manual, etc.
<runlevelten> nomad111: doesn't integrate, being ff :\
<Lopin> It's been doing it for like an hour and a half...
<nomad111> i see
<nomad111> oh well
<nomad111> no big deal
<runlevelten> I use konqueror and kmail tbh.
<runlevelten> If you're a Mac knower, you'll enjoy the better integration and nicer fonts anyway, and there's always ff for quirky pages xD
<adenicio> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lopin> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<aureole> I am wondering how to use my removable harddisk under Kubuntu. When I connected my USB removable harddisk to my laptop, Kubuntu asked me what to do for each logical partition, but no folder  create under the folder /media.
<aureole> I found my harddisk working well under Ubuntu.
<allanc> what voice recording app can you recommend?
<Konc> Hey
<Angelus> hello , somebody knows a good web developing program? like Dreamweaver
* Konc looks around
<prxq> Hi. My desktop manager (where the multiple desktops are shown) has disappeared (Dapper). Any ideas how to bring it back?
<Ragol> hmm... you mean pager?
<Ragol> the little "program" that sits inside the taskbar and shows your desktops?
<prxq> that is very likely what I mean, yes :-)
<prxq> yes, that's the one
* Angelus is away: Laterz (gone at 8th Aug, 14:32:43)
<prxq> it is gone, and I've found no option to turn it on again.
<Ragol> prxq: what if you click the panel with the right button of your mouse -> add applet to panel -> taskbar
<Ragol> oh, sorry
<Ragol> it's not taskbar
<Ragol> :)
<Ragol> try pager ;)
<Ragol> 'desktop preview & pager' it is at least in 7.04
<prxq> that did it. Thanks!
<Ragol> np
<prxq> part of the problem was that i didn't know what it was called :-)
<Ragol> yep, that's quite often the main problem :)
<allanc_> what's the GDebi alternative for KDE?
<ksivaji> hi
<runlevelten> gdebi?
<zipper> I dont understand. On a fresh windows xp SP2 installation i get ping ~40-50 to a server but in linux i have 25-30. The only explaination i can come up with, is spyware in windows sucking up the bandwidth cus' the ping shouldn't be affected (much) by your OS right? I mean congestion control and the likes must be more important
<Lunar_Lamp> zipper, it's more likely that the networking stack in linux is superior to that in XP :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> (or, depending how much you've tested it, it could just be natural fluctuations)
<zipper> Lunar_Lamp, i would wish to think the same, but that cant really be true?
<zipper> havent tested it _that_ much, just noticed it over a few months
<Lunar_Lamp> zipper, why not?
<prudvi> how to use beryl
<runlevelten> ping != bandwidth. Not at all.
<prudvi> i installed it using add/remove packages
<mauricio> hi everybody
<zipper> yeah i know that runlevelten
<prudvi> now its not running
<mauricio> i started aTopic on the web, please, help me http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0
<zipper> Lunar_Lamp, i can easily believe the linux has a better networking stack, but that shouldn't really affect ping that much? I mean cmon, you can only do so much from your own pc. Most must be up to routers/ISP's
<prudvi> any help for me
<runlevelten> latency can be affected by what's going on on your system.
<runlevelten> Windows XP SP2 is a tower of stuff going on.
<runlevelten> heh
<zipper> runlevelten, ofcourse, but zealot'ing aside, i have a hard time thinking windows is unable to handle ping requests
<prudvi> <runlevelten>
<Lunar_Lamp> prudvi, #ubuntu-effects
<zipper> as well as linux that is
<prudvi> ok
<runlevelten> Who was zealoting?
<zipper> noone
<runlevelten> Jesus.
<zipper> =/
<zipper> no reason to get upset, just a friendly discussion
<runlevelten> Have you checked that you have consistent MTU settings on each system, etc.?
<zipper> The only MTU setting i know of is in my router, so that should be the same. (Same pc, just different OS)
<runlevelten> Well it's unlikely to be the cause, but the connection between your machine and your router will have an mtu size, and if that's significantly different it can mean things getting truncated, etc.
<runlevelten> Which with some of the crappier hardware slows things down to a crawl. Like I said, doubtful it's your problem, but for future reference.
<zipper> I see. Well, its not really a problem i just wondered how it could be possible
<runlevelten> Also, try switching off stuff like packet filtering on your windows machine if you're experiencing a latency hike, as you're probably not running one on kubuntu unless you have
<runlevelten> services to protect.
<runlevelten> and that, or other background services could be the issue.
<zipper> Packet filtering as in QoS? Think thats automaticly installed on winxp sp2 these days
<leus> how do i install a theme in my kubuntu
<runlevelten> I was actually thinking more of the firewall. You can disable stuff that's installed. :)
<ksivaji> runlevelten hi
<zicero> hi all .. im trying hard to get kubuntu 7.04 up and running on my system ... im having big trouble getting 3d accel up and running .. i use a nvidia gf 7300 le .. i tried several howtos on the net, repository drivers and the nvidia.com driver, did the installer, installer compiled kernel interface (whatever that is) - i keep getting black screen with "API mismatch ..." errors - can anyone give me a hint WHERE i can find information/help on this ?
<trekdanne> !nvidia
<runlevelten> hi ksivaji :)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trekdanne> or maybe you have already had a look at that site?
<mauricio> hello, i started a topic on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0 , please help me
<runlevelten> follow the steps meticulously.
<zicero> trekdanne: thank you hopefully it doesnt take me to some "use the gnome system admin" or sth .. im not sure .. by now i feel i tried all actually i had like 5 attempts
<zicero> ok i will thank you
<zicero> ah ok it starts right with : System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager.
<zicero> where is that in kde ?!
<runlevelten> I do alt f2 restricted-manager
<runlevelten> alt+f2 and type restricted-manager
<zicero> "could not run the specified command"
<runlevelten> You can install it using adept if it doesn't exist.
<zicero> ok
<mauricio> hello, i started a topic on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0 , please help me
<trekdanne> mauricio: hmm strange problem
<mauricio> yeap
<trekdanne> so basically you must go the console and then back to kdm to get it working?
<zicero> i feel SO (!) stupid not being able to get gfx board ready .. worst is all these windows ppl around here in the office passing by seeing black screen here and go "hee hee" :/
<mauricio> trekdanne: what do u think?
<mauricio> trekdanne: that is all i got to do :)
<mauricio> i have to do :(
<trekdanne> have you tried to reset your xorg.conf with nvidia-settings? or do you have a lot of custom stuff there?
<mauricio> trekdanne: did u read the errors report?
<trekdanne> error report?
<trekdanne> did you post a X output?
<mauricio> trekdanne: i have not tried to use nvidia-settings to do that, is it good, i could do it
<mauricio> here is also an error report of my xorg.0.log: hello, i started a topic on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0 , please help me
<mauricio> trekdanne: at the end of the topic
<mauricio> the last reply i did trekdanne
<trekdanne> ah i see
<mauricio> :)
<mauricio> i cannot see it clearlly, but something is wrong with nvidia, what u think?
<trekdanne> yea probably
<trekdanne> i don't know really...
<Daxana> Hi..All, I need asisstance. I could not find adept manager in Kubuntu
<whizadree> anyone got time to look into some scripts to see if there is any malicious code?
<trekdanne> mauricio: if you used restricted-manager to set up your xorg.conf, there shouldn't be any problems there either
<mauricio> trekdanne: that is what i think, so, what is the problem?
<zicero> my restricted manager (i had to install) does not work via alt-f2 (it says sth about gksu not found) and running it in console ends up with "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<trekdanne> hmm what about this "wfb" module?
<mauricio> hello, i started a topic on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085617.0 , please help me
<Assid> heya
<mauricio> trekdanne: i do not know what is wfb
<mauricio> trekdanne: i can see it on my xorg.0.log
<trekdanne> mauricio: i think it has something to do with the nvidia driver
<mauricio> yeah trekdanne, i seems like wfb begins the problem
<mauricio> it seems
<Daxana> How do I installed adept manager step by step
<trekdanne> hmm look if you have an libwfb.so in /usr/lib/xorg/modules
<mauricio> ?
<Assid> dammit.. is there any way to make the arial font look good on X ?
<mauricio> trekdanne: i am gonna looking for wfb on the web too
<Assid> it looks just crappy on this
<mauricio> Assid: maybe antialliasing
<runlevelten> looks beautiful on mine. You got antialiasing and everything enabled in kde and ff etc?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<Assid> runlevelten:  yes
<Assid> not sure about ff tho.. how do i check anti aliasing in ff
<Assid> i enabled it at the nvidia-settings
<ksivaji> "sudo apt-get install packagename " will download  a .deb  file and install it  my question is where that .deb file  will be stored
<llutz> ksivaji:  /var/cache/apt/archives
<genii> ksivaji: in /var/cache/apt/archives
<BluesKaj>  /home/username/  usually, ksivaji
<llutz> BluesKaj: never
<BluesKaj> downloads ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: read his question again,plz :)
<trekdanne> mauricio: hmm maybe you should try running nvidia-settings, maybe you're loading something you shouldn't in the "modules" section
<mauricio> trekdanne: i do run nvidia-settings, i use it, i use to do that
* BluesKaj gulps his first coffee to wake up  oops , "installed file " ...unnerstood :)
<mauricio> and everything is good
* genii hands BluesKaj some of his extra-strong batch of coffee
<Assid> runlevelten: care to screenshot google ?
<trekdanne> and you're pressing the save to xorg.conf button?
<BluesKaj> hehe, thx genii :)...looks like i may need it today ...t-storms kept us awake here last nite
<Daxana> hello
<genii> BluesKaj: I didn't sleep too great here either... humidity and firetrucks all night
<trekdanne> mauricio: it didn't look like a nvidia-settings file to me :)
<BluesKaj> bummer genii :(
<mauricio> ?
<mauricio> hehe
<mauricio> i dont get it trekdanne
<runlevelten> sorry assid?
<runlevelten> wot, see a screenshot of gd?
<runlevelten> yeh,  go on then, thanks xD
<genii> BluesKaj: I'll just increase my coffee input LOL
<runlevelten> ooooh, you mean arial.
<runlevelten> !freetype2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freetype2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> !freetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trekdanne> mauricio: hmm try running nvidia-xconfig and restart X
<mauricio> yes
<mauricio> i will trekdanne
<mauricio> thnks!
<runlevelten> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Assid> runlevelten:  any luck on my font ?
<Assid> runlevelten: err. hoild on.. major issue with the server..
<Assid> runlevelten: know anything of quotas?
<BluesKaj> genii...i have an old motorola 8420 VME server that a friend who was cut from Nortel in the middle of his career, but who now runs his own consrtuction outfit. Wondering if you know anything about them ... pretty old technology , 10yrs old I think.
<trekdanne> Assid: sudo apt-get install quota
<Assid> trekdanne: i have it running
<RytmenPinnen> is there a way to change the DPI on the mouse? and what does pointer threshold do
<Assid> but the user i gave the quota to, has used all the block limit
<trekdanne> assid: ok sorry
<Assid> however .. i dont see 10MB within his home directory..
<trekdanne> assid: ?? can you rephrase that
<genii> BluesKaj: That one i dunno :(
<BluesKaj> ok
<Assid> ive set the quotas as quotatool -v -b -q 10MB -l 10MB -u user <dev>
<Assid> however..  the user has not used the allocated 10mb .. as is maxing out
<BluesKaj> genii, think i'll donate it to the local high school , they might be interested
<CyD> what's the proper way to get mp3 encoding in k3b? i'm using the medibuntu packages, libk3b2-mp3, lame, and mad are installed, but don't help. some getdeb packages suggested in the forums work, but break dvd ripping. any thoughts?
<genii> BluesKaj: There used to be a place that would take pretty much anything...computer museum i think. Long time tho since i visited their site. the guy used to restore them etc
<BluesKaj> oh yeah ?.. I'll check it out
<RytmenPinnen> ok I just figured out what pointer threshold does, but I still dont know if its possible to change the mouse response
<Assid> trekdanne: any clue?
<trekdanne> Assid: hmm actually, no
<BluesKaj> genii , this guy at York U ?
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm looking up his site now :)
<Assid> for some strange reason.. there are files of that user in /proc
<genii> BluesKaj: No this guy is in the states someplace. tho google did also yank up a computer museum link having to do with York as well
* Angelus returns (from Laterz) (total away time: 1h 17m 27s)
<BluesKaj> yeah genii , looks like the guy aYork U wants a solid chain of custody ownership documentation , afraid that's practically impossible :)
<heeven2> where can i put firefox as default browser? i dont like conqueror
<genii> BluesKaj: The one i was thinking of: http://www.obsoletecomputermuseum.org/    the york one: http://www.cse.yorku.ca/museum/
<vbgunz> anyone else here experiencing a lot of crashes coming from ktorrent?
<Assid> heeven: kcontrol > kde components > default application
<BluesKaj> heeven2:  sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser , then choose the number beside the browser
<genii> BluesKaj: There looks to be one in Brantford too
<BluesKaj> yeah genii, saw that
<genii> BluesKaj: It seems to be more Personal Computer centric than servers etc
<vbgunz> ktorrent crashes on me more than anything else combined. ktorrent crashed on me more in a month than everything thing else combined in a year and a half :/
<heeven2> BluesKaj: thanks!
<vbgunz> I really like ktorrent. it ships with kubuntu, it works when it works but it crashes far too much. is it crashing on anyone else that uses it?
<RytmenPinnen> Does anyone know if it is possible to change mouse DPI somehow? :o
<BluesKaj> yeah genii, think i'll just get rid of it locally ...it's a monster,... on casters etc
<BluesKaj> vbgunz: running feisty ?
<vbgunz> yes
<BluesKaj> well, vbgunz have you done the purge remove and reinstall cycle , sometimes that works
<BluesKaj> or there's always azureus
<vbgunz> feisty is pretty solid, and fast. as fast and solid as it has ever been from upgrading over edgy. ktorrent is my only problematic app
<heeven2> choose another one :p
<vbgunz> I like ktorrent :(
<BluesKaj> vbgunz: try to purge it in adept , then re install
<evri2> is there a program that connects gnutella or sth like that?
<vbgunz> was hoping someone knew if the crashes were common and was being addressed or something
<BluesKaj> ktorrent rovks , sgreed
<BluesKaj> rocks
<BluesKaj> agreed :)
<evri2> gift+apollon don't connect and i don't see any port confugration anywhere
<vbgunz> am downloading something now. when it is done, I'll try purging with dpkg
* BluesKaj gets more coffee
<BluesKaj> vbgunz: yes when edgy was first released i had a the same prob, not with feisty tho
<vbgunz> I pretty much upgraded from Drake -> Edgy -> Feisty... I am flabbergasted, the system is faster, more responsive and more stable than ever. I am very happy. ktorrent just upsets it. I don't even think it is going to crash anymore. I know it.
<wolferine> if I cannot open a display using vncviewer (I am sshing into the box, and running vncveiwer localhost), what service is not running (I checked that X is running
<Assid> hrmm anyone understand how quotas work exactly?
<Assid> how do the blocks relate to the usage ?
<Assid> cause it by no means is accurate
<RytmenPinnen> vbgunz this may be a stupidly obvious qustion but do you run the latest Ktorrent version? :P cause I have no problem with it crashing ... best torrent app so far
<vbgunz> RytmenPinnen: 2.1
<vbgunz> I use what comes shipped with Feisty
<RytmenPinnen> ah,
<RytmenPinnen> strange cause it never crashes for me :S
<vbgunz> I'll try purging it later. I don't want to mess up a download I have going
<RytmenPinnen> btw, I'm gonna ask one more time: Does anyone know how to change mouse DPI? back when I ran win and change it from 100 to 200(or something) I remembered everything becoming alot more smooth, specially games
<RytmenPinnen> aaah yes do that
<RytmenPinnen> but watch out for the RIAA ;P
<vbgunz> :)
<BluesKaj> RytmenPinnen: maybe a gamerz chat might know :)
<RytmenPinnen> um where? :D
<RytmenPinnen> a linux gaming chat, hmm..
<genii> RytmenPinnen: I found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=425552
<BluesKaj> dunno, not a gamer, but it seems to me as a former researcher that a chat where gamers hang out would know more about mouse DPI thamn the likes of us :)
<Angelus> wow
<Angelus> a chat for gamers
<Angelus> on linux
<Angelus> :|
<genii> RytmenPinnen: Post #6 has an xorg.conf entry for mouse resolution in it
<RytmenPinnen> ahaa
<BluesKaj> Angelus:  gotta be one , from the number of game questions I've seen
<Angelus> oh yeah
<Angelus> i had big problems on games
<Angelus> remember BluesKaj
<Angelus> ?
<Angelus> when you where helping me trying to get 3D accel working?
<Angelus> :p
<genii> www.linux-gamers.net
* Angelus was none as Silent_G at that time
<BluesKaj> oh yeah, silentg
<Angelus> hehe
<genii> They have on freenode a channel
<genii> #linux-gamers.net
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, I'm kinda scared editing the xorg.conf :P last time I did the system completely messed up ^^
<Angelus> if it messes up re-configure it
<Angelus> ;p
<genii> RytmenPinnen: Make a backup first then, by:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<RytmenPinnen> yeah, and then to back up I do the opposite
<genii> RytmenPinnen: Yup
<Angelus> then , if something is messed up, ALT + CTRL + F1 to change to console , loging , "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<runlevelten> I game on Linux a lot.
<Angelus> i dont
<runlevelten> Evidently not.
<Angelus> since i dont have 3D accell
<Angelus> so i dual boot
<handy> hi everybody
<Angelus> and play on windblows
<RytmenPinnen> I do :P, well I run steam :P and eventually I'll get  et:qw if its good
<handy> somebody from italy in there?
<BluesKaj> RytmenPinnen:  copy your existing xorg file into a text and send to yourself on your web mail acct like gmail or yahoo or whatever , so you can recopy the text if need be.
<runlevelten> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<handy> !it
<Angelus> io so parlare in italiano
<RytmenPinnen> BluesKaj its easier to just back it up :)
<Angelus> haha
<BluesKaj> RytmenPinnen:  of course , but one should always have redundancy
<RytmenPinnen> one thing bugs me tho, I dont have the "resulotion" option in my xorg
<Angelus> O_o
<BluesKaj> somewhere other than one's system
<RytmenPinnen> just add it?
<genii> RytmenPinnen: There are tons of options that they don't put samples in the xorg.conf for. If you don't have a resolution line, just add it in the appropriate place
<BluesKaj> Angelus: ATI graphics?
<Daxana> Hi all, I download mozilla browser to desktop, how do I install it ?
<Angelus> Angelus, me?
<Angelus> no
<Angelus> via Chipset
<RytmenPinnen> ah ok, here goes
<Angelus> i have an ATI too
<Angelus> but not plugged in at the moment
<Angelus> since its old and there's no driver for it on linux
<genii> Daxana: Wouldn't it be much easier just to install it from the package manager?
<BluesKaj> Angelus: bookmark this site for future reference if you decide to try the ati again : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Daxana> I am new user, Could you show me how ? thanks
<Daxana> Genii: could you show me how ?
<Angelus> what is it about BluesKaj ?
<Angelus> ah yeah
<Angelus> you had showed me that
<BluesKaj> it works
<Angelus> but still it didnt work great
<Angelus> :S
<Angelus> still couldn't play Warcraft 3
<Bauldrick> (n=dasana@125.160.217.194).
<Bauldrick> [15:31]  <BluesKaj> RytmenPinnen:  of course , but one should always have redundancy
<Bauldrick> [15:31]  <RytmenPinnen> one thing bugs me tho, I dont have the "resulotion" option in my xorg
<Bauldrick> [15:31]  --> boom1992 has joined this channel (n=lukas@pD9E1AA5A.dip.t-dialin.net).
<Bauldrick> [15:31]  <Angelus> O_o
<Bauldrick> [15:32]  <BluesKaj> somewhere other than one's
<RytmenPinnen> what?
<Angelus> :|
<jmancine> hello
<BluesKaj> there is one one mistake there tho, where it says to :Option  "Composite" "Disable" in the xorg file , it should rerad "0" (zero) instead of disable ...it makes all the difference in my setup
<Angelus> BluesKaj, the thing is that ATI didnt get out a driver for my card
<genii> Daxana: for clarification...did you mean mozilla firefox browser ?
<Angelus> they have for 7100, but not for 7000/VE
<BluesKaj> Angelus: bummer :(
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, the mouse works
<BluesKaj> one would think they are the same
<RytmenPinnen> <- fires up steam, todo \o
<Daxana> genii: yes, correct
<jmancine> what is the equivalent to task manager in linux? anyone
<Angelus> they only have the driver for windows XP for the 7000
<Angelus> no other operating system
<Angelus> they should get shot for that!
<genii> Daxana: Then K button.. System ...Synaptic Package Manager is where to install it from.
<BluesKaj> jmancine: Kcron ...dunno if it's a manager ..scheduler
<Daxana> my kubuntu doesn't have adept manager, some how...?
<genii> Daxana: OK, then from a console or terminal:   sudo apt-get install firefox
<genii> Daxana: It will ask for a password, put your usual one in
<genii> Daxana: Actually, first you may want to do:   sudo apt-get update
<jmancine> thanks ,blue
<Daxana> genii:how do i know that package is on my KDE ?
<prxq> any ideas why mplayer won't detect alsa support? (kubuntu dapper)
<genii> Daxana: If you want to query packages for a certain name or part of name, you can do:   apt-cache search <name> | more      where <name> could be firefox   or whatever other kind of app name
<_Shade_> hi
<jmancine> what program tells you what programs are running in the background?
<_Shade_> i got "core dumped (segmentation fault)" error message when running some applications
<llutz> jmancine: ps -e, ps aux   will show you all
<jmancine> thanks
<Daxana> genii: i found it. "mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb - Mozilla firefox english language/region package
<greywolf> hello
<genii> Daxana: That is only the localisation part of it. you still need the core piece
<Daxana> genii:How do I make command than
<genii> Daxana:    sudo apt-get install firefox         same as i said earlier :)
<genii> Daxana:   Then after the initial packages are in you can install the localisation
<Daxana> genii: i have message : e: could not find package firefox, pls help
<greywolf> I've been having a horrible time with compiling from source as far as package dependencies go - right now I'm trying to compile Kino 1.1.1 from source (mostly because v.9 doesn't quite cut it ;]  ), and it keeps trying to tell me that I don't have the package "libdv," when I actually do - it's just that it's called "libdv4" in the package manager
<genii> Daxana: Put then mozilla-firefox   instead of just firefox
<greywolf> so I downloaded the original libdv source to compile that, and it tells me that it can't find "xvlib," so I check in adept, and it says I have "xvlib1"
<Daxana> genii: I have same message
<genii> Daxana: Do first:   sudo apt-get update
<Wastl_de> Hi there, I liked to take a preview to kde4 and got some trouble. is there anywhere a channel which is specialisized?
<BluesKaj> greywolf: it could be the .bin file like libdv-bin
<greywolf> does anyone have any ideas as to how I can get fix it or around this ?
<greywolf> BluesKaj: ok I'll try that
<Daxana> genii: same, is it possible because package was not inappropriate directory ?
<BluesKaj> genii:  what about Daxana's sources.list ?..it may need some uncommenting or additional sources
<genii> Daxana: No. the update command should not tell you there is some missing package. What did it say when you put:    sudo apt-get update
<genii> BluesKaj: Yes that is my next tactic :)
<greywolf> BluesKaj: no such luck :(
<greywolf> BluesKaj: it still thinks "libdv" is missing
<Daxana> genii : It said "reading package done"
<Daxana> genii : and next line : E:Couldn't find package Mozilla
<BluesKaj> greywolf: one of the probs with games on linux , "dependency hell" :(
<greywolf> BluesKaj: one of the only problems with linux ;)
<dhq> how do i check if i have any firewall running
<genii> Daxana: do not use uppercase etc. also there is no package called just Mozilla. Use exactly:     sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<BluesKaj> glad you feel that way about linux, greywolf :)
<greywolf> heh
<greywolf> BluesKaj: so is there any way to edit the configure files so that it looks for "libdv4" and not "libdv"?
<Pazy> BluesKaj: Are you here 24/7? lol
<BluesKaj> sometimes i just leave the chat open and i do other stuff Pazy ...I am retired , so I come and go as I please :)
<jl> hola esto rula?
<BluesKaj> greywolf: you could try but maybe the pkg was written to run a previous version of libdv4 which is libdv and they could be different
<greywolf> hrm
<onesnzeros> pshh
<onesnzeros> aloha
<greywolf> BluesKaj: ok I guess I'll just have to try and install all the dependencies from source
<onesnzeros> why the channel name is kubuntu
<greywolf> BluesKaj: it'll give me good practice anyway :P
<jl> where is in spanish? i new
<BluesKaj> greywolf:  :)
<onesnzeros> no spanish bro
<onesnzeros> haha
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<onesnzeros> just kidding, iam new too
<jl> gracias
<genii> Daxana: Did it give you some other error now, or progress to installing the browser?
<onesnzeros> is kubuntu or ubuntu.. which is better
<onesnzeros> iam on ubuntu right noew
<greywolf> onesnzeros: you mean KDE or Gnome?
<onesnzeros> ubuntu is gnome?
<greywolf> vanilla ubuntu uses gnome
<onesnzeros> i think i like gnome,
<greywolf> kubuntu uses KDE
<onesnzeros> uhh
<BluesKaj> onesnzeros: kubuntu help , mainly for ppl who use the kde desktop on ubuntu as opposed to #ubuntu where ppl use the gnome desktop
<onesnzeros> ubuntu is good then
<onesnzeros> i liked sabayon gnome version
<CyD> what's the proper way to get mp3 encoding in k3b? i'm using the medibuntu packages, libk3b2-mp3, lame, and mad are installed, but don't help. some getdeb packages suggested in the forums work, but break dvd ripping. any thoughts?
<Pazy> For the sake of it I tried setting up my printer on Linux. And I also had to for Vista (mum wanted to print pictures of the dogs :D). Took me hour and half on Vista cause they made me download 170mb driver plus software ill never use then I had to set the thing up. On Linux it took me five minutes. I already had the software (HPLIP) so I connected and done a test page. Suprising.
<BluesKaj> !extra-codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extra-codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> CyD: got libdvdcss2 installed ?
<CyD> BluesKaj, yea
<CyD> dvd playback works fine
<CyD> thanks for the reply :)
<BluesKaj> what dvd ripper ?
<Daxana> genii: still have message : E: mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<CyD> BluesKaj, dvd ripping in k3b breaks if I use 3rd party packages from 'getdeb'. but those packages are the only way I've found to get mp3 encoding to work
<BluesKaj> CyD:  for dvd copying try k9copy or acidrip
<CyD> I can't get mp3 encoding in default kubuntu feisty and medibuntu packages.
<CyD> BluesKaj, agreed, those programs are an option.
<BluesKaj> libxine-extracodecs?
<CyD> BluesKaj, that gives me mp3 playback in amarok as expected,
<CyD> but no help for k3b
<CyD> also have mad and lame installed, and libk3b2-mp3 for mp3 decoding
<CyD> but encoding continues to be a pain :(
<BluesKaj> sounds like K3B is broken somehow ...libk3b2-mp3 should work
<genii> Daxana: I suspect that you need to comment out a line about the cdrom in your /etc/apt/sources.list   file. But at the moment i am being called away from computer for work too often to properly assist you.
<CyD> the getdeb packages are also not fully featured imo. in gentoo, mad is used in k3b for encoding, and provides a user friendly config. in kubuntu + 3rd party packages, the old lame config dialog is presented
<CyD> BluesKaj, agreed, I wonder if it would be necessary to open a bug report. perhaps I should search bugs first
<genii> If someone can, please assist Daxana , I am AFK for work, likely extended
<BluesKaj> maybe the 3rd parties are interfering
<CyD> the best forum post I've found only partially solves the problem
<CyD> BluesKaj, agreed, so on the newest machine I've installed and testing, I haven't used the 3rd party packages
<BluesKaj> CyD: whay bother , the reported bugs seldom get fixed
<CyD> BluesKaj, ah. I'm fairly new to (k)ubuntu, been on gentoo for many years
<Daxana> genii:thanks for ur asisstance
<CyD> but I am now installing as many as 5 kubuntu machines a week
<CyD> very few issues left, this is one
<CyD> maybe the only one now :)
<CyD> nobody really uses the k3b dvd ripping, but it is very full featured in 1.0 and up, and I would like to leave it as an option
<CyD> mostly ppl like k9copy and dvdshrink in wine
<BluesKaj> Daxana: did genii ask you to post your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin ?
<Daxana> bleskaj: No, ..
<BluesKaj> yeah CyD, dvdshrink is ok , k9copy is a bit quirky , but I've gotten it to work mostly
<BluesKaj> Daxana: did you edit that file yet ?
<Daxana> Not yet
<BluesKaj> ok Daxana , alt+F2, type or copy and paste from here ' kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ' , then look for lines beginning with #deb..... take out the #. There will prolly be just 2 lines like that.
<ksivaji> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Daxana> blueskaj: did u mean I shall delete it (#)
<vprints> What is the program called that shows kubuntu logo during boot ?
<vprints> usplash ?
<pag> vprints, iirc - yes
<Daxana> blueskaj:
<BluesKaj> yes Daxana, delete the # in front of any lines beginning with deb...they are what is called commented out due to installation egal rerasons
<BluesKaj> err legal
<genii> Back for a short while :)
<BluesKaj> good genii :)
<prudvi> i have downloaded a tar.gz file how to install that
<Daxana> # deb http://
<genii> Daxana:  Also in that same file, near the top may be a line that starts something like: deb cdrom:    it may have a # in front. If there is NOT a # in front of that line, please put one there.
<pag> prudvi, .tar.gz is just a compressed package - just like .zip or .rar
<prudvi> how to install that
<genii> prudvi: It depends upon the contents of the tar.gz file... to extract it, use:   tar -xvzf <filename>.tar.gz       in the directory you put it into
<pag> prudvi, probably it's a source code, if that the case please see:
<pag> !b-e | prudvi
<ubotu> prudvi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<prudvi> ok
<Daxana> Genii :i save it,
<BluesKaj> yes Daxana
<pag> prudvi, whick programm are you trying to install that way?
<ksivaji> i installed apache via adept when i tried to restart apache i got this error "apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory"
<prudvi> xampp
<prudvi> <pag>
<genii> Daxana: Yes, any lines in the file /etc/apt/sources.list   which begin something like: # deb          or like:  # deb-src        remove the # in front EXCEPT for the one which also has cdrom in the line. This is the one which should have the # in front
<prudvi> they hav given to use tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.3b.tar.gz -C /opt
* BluesKaj checks his sourceslist :)
<prudvi> but it says not such file when i  use it
<genii> Daxana: If you have made all these changes, then save it, yes. After the save, do again:       sudo apt-get update
<pag> prudvi, do you use it in the right directory? is the filename right?
<prudvi> file name is right
<prudvi> that directory i didnt create
<genii> Daxana: Then we can try once more to install the web browser by:   sudo apt-get install firefox
<genii> ksivaji: Geez, you still struggling with that apache and apache2 business today ? ;)
<Sergiu1> hello all
<ksivaji> genii ya
<Sergiu1> is there in kubuntu command gconf-editor like in gnome
<trekdanne> aaarrggh
<trekdanne> simply put, Sergiu1, no, and there will never be
<Daxana> genii : Look different when i was requesting get update
<Sergiu1> trekdanne: bad.
<NickPresta> ksivaji, you still need some help with apache?
<Daxana> genii : message :E: couldn't find package firefox, still not working
<genii> Daxana: OK, and the update command successfully finished without errors?
<ksivaji> NickPresta yes with apache2
<NickPresta> ksivaji, okay. have you sorted out which version you're using? you only have apache2 now, correct?
<ksivaji> NickPresta ya
<genii> Hmm I had this same firefox install issue before when I did from gnome to kde with the kubuntu-desktop install. I forget how it got fixed tho
<NickPresta> ksivaji, okay. what problem are you having and what are you trying to accomplish?
<ksivaji>  installed apache via adept when i tried to restart apache i got this error "apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory"
<NickPresta> ksivaji, you probably need to move your configuration file there. try to locate httpd.conf or apache2.conf. if you can find it elsewhere, just `cp` it to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Daxana> geniee : some line for :Ign http://us.archieve ..main package not found
<ksivaji> NickPresta no i removed everything related to apache and installed just before stilll i am getting same error
<NickPresta> ksivaji, oh. I would've thought the apache2 package would have included a httpd.conf. which package did you install?
<Sergiu1> trekdanne: sorry, but why gconf-editor like command will never be in kde
<Sergiu1> )
<Sergiu1> it's very easy to administrate some things with it
<ksivaji> ya httpd.conf is there but it empty nothing is there
<bonesss> hello there
<bonesss> i got a problem
<NickPresta> ksivaji, oh. well, you can download a vanilla httpd.conf and try that. it should work fine, provided you change the paths
<genii> Daxana: try instead then:   sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<bonesss> i have installed amsn 0.97rc1
<ksivaji> NickPresta from where i can download that ?
<genii> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9045 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<NickPresta> ksivaji, http://httpd.apache.org/
<genii> Should just be "firefox" though
<bonesss> but now, when i want install a program by type apt-get
<ruggero> #kubuntu
<Daxana> genio:it said that package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<bonesss> i receive a dependency error
<NickPresta> bonesss, try: `sudo apt-get -f install`
<Daxana> it seem that for web address :http://us.archieve and other web is not found
<genii> NickPresta: apache2 uses only a blank dummy httpd.conf file. What used to be that file in apache1 series is now in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<bonesss> NickPresta: so, i do it... but it reinstall amsn 0.96
<NickPresta> genii, oh. Well, a vanilla httpd.conf should still work fine, right?
<bonesss> NickPresta: now it's telling get go uninstall amsn
<NickPresta> bonesss, well, if you have a dependency issue, it's best to resolve that first, then worry about amsn after
<trekdanne> Sergiu1: that would probably be just a KDE vs GNOME flame war
<genii> Daxana: When you do:   apt-cache search firefox| grep browser      does it show a line: firefox - lightweight web browser based on Mozilla                   ?
<genii> ksivaji: What is your original error message  or issue again?
<bonesss> NickPresta: but the dependencies are of amsn
<Bauldrick> Talking of amsn, does anyone know how to use a camcorder with it - or just in kubuntu in general ( KINO )
<bonesss> i did go to the packages.ubuntu.com website
<bonesss> and downloaded the amsn and his respective dependencies
<bonesss> after i've installed
<Daxana> genii: strange, now file not found
<NickPresta> bonesss, oh. where are you getting amsn from?
<bonesss> NickPresta: packages.ubuntu.com
<genii> Daxana: Do you know how to use the pastebin website? It may be informative to paste the entire contents of your file /etc/apt/sources.list    for examination there
<ksivaji> genii apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache/modules.conf: No such file or directory
<Daxana> genii: No, I don't sorry....
<genii> ksivaji: Right. there is the problem. some legacy line in there referrring to apache1.X module directory. Edit it to read apache2 instead of apache or comment it out entirely
<ksivaji> ok
<genii> !pastebin | Daxana
<ubotu> Daxana: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> Daxana: so open the file by:     kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list     then hightlight the text. right-click on mouse, select copy. then on website paste it to the window. after, report back here the URL it gives you
<boris_> does anyone knows
<boris_> howto use multisseson disk wich  hes been burned on nero
<boris_> to use on k3b
<boris_> because
<boris_> . This character set is based on the ISO9660 settings in the K3b project. K3b is not able to display these converted filenames yet.
<boris_> character error
<boris_> anyone
<genii> boris_: The message it gives seems pretty explanatory. It doesn't say you need some package in to work. It says "k3b is not able to display these converted filenames yet"
<Daxana> genii: Ok, I post it. And How about correction feedback ?
<Level15> hey
<boris_> ok
<boris_> but i touth
<boris_> may beeeeee
<genii> Daxana: Well, I need the URL your paste ended up at to go view it :) But anyhow after looking at it, if there are some errors I will correct, give you another URL to go to, then you reverse the cut paste from the website to the file.
<Level15> how can i troubleshoot my ssh, which is apparently ignoring the RSA keys authentication mechanism?
<genii> Daxana: The URL I need is what went in the URL address bar of your current web browser after you hit "Submit" in the pastebin website
<Daxana> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33050/
<genii> Daxana: OK, reading
<Daxana> genii: ok,I'll wait
<genii> Daxana: I see now exactly your issue
<genii> Daxana: Your version of ubuntu is no longer supported, for quite a while in fact now.
<runlevelten> Ouch, hoary hedgehog.
<Daxana> genii: Ok, Please advise
<runlevelten> Still has the best name though :)
<genii> runlevelten: Yes :)
<runlevelten> Did we have zippy zebra yet?
<runlevelten> :)
<Daxana> What's your suggestion, I thought I need  shipit a new one
<genii> Daxana: If you have a decent internet connection you can download the Feisty Fawn or Dapper Drake distribution cdrom image, burn it to disk then install from that. If your internet sucks, you may insytead want to visit the ShipIt page of ubuntu and order some cdroms in the mail (this is all free)
<ZeroTolerance> I changed my password in kubuntu for root and it asked my to truncate it so i did. What did i just do.
<abc123> is there a channel where I can ask some general questions about linuxmce?  or would that be either here or the KDE channel?
<Daxana> genii: Thank for advise, I appreciate it. see u next time
<runlevelten> shortened it to the maximum number of characters
<Daisuke_Ido> you changed your password
<genii> Daxana: OK, best luck
<Daisuke_Ido> why you set a root password i don't know
<Daisuke_Ido> but you did
<ZeroTolerance> So the maximum number of characters is eight right.
<runlevelten> Daisuke_Ido: some of us prefer a real root account :)
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo su
<Daisuke_Ido> easy
<genii> su -      even easier
<Daisuke_Ido> there you go
<runlevelten> ttwomm genni
* genii ponders ttwomm
<runlevelten> took the words outta my mouth :)
* BluesKaj wonders what ttwomm is 
<genii> heh
<runlevelten> equal to gomh or gmta really.
<BluesKaj> slow on the hunt & peck :)
<genii> All this newfangled internet-ese i dunno if I can cope
<genii> ROFL
<Bene> hey everyone. i ran apt-get auto remove and now i have no internet...im really confused on what do to. im on my windows partition right now
<BluesKaj> right doesnt use w
<runlevelten> Honestly, if there's one thing an old mostly-console user like me gets tired of, it's typing the same bleeding string in every shell command.
<runlevelten> sudo this, sudo that, sudo the other.
<BluesKaj> copy and paste from referenc text file :)
<Theory> runlevelten: alias s=sudo ?
<BluesKaj> su su sudio ...no thanks to phil collins
<runlevelten> It's not the length, it's the frequency.
<djdarkman> how can I get my PC to assign an in-network ip to another PC on connection
<runlevelten> Maybe I should rephrase that...
<djdarkman> I mean I have a NIC with ip 192.168.0.1
<djdarkman> I have a laptop
<jhutchins> djdarkman: Need to run a dhcp server.
<djdarkman> does it need configuring or just install?
<jhutchins> djdarkman: Needs to be configured.
<runlevelten> Nah, I tend to recreate new installations in my own image at this point, bring over my aliases, settings and so on, and prefer things how I'm used to them.
* runlevelten gets old.
<jhutchins> djdarkman: You'll need to specify the network range, and you can pass stuff like DNS, timeserver, etc.
* BluesKaj is old :)
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm old too :)
<djdarkman> is there a frondend, or I need conf wrting?
<jhutchins> runlevelten: I try to work with the ubuntu sudo policy, but when I need to I know how to get around it.
<Bene> stupid me ran apt-get autoremove and now i cant connect to the net. theres no knetworkmanager, wlassistant, or anything. can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> <-- 64 on monday next
<djdarkman> jhutchins: sudo -s
<jhutchins> djdarkman: There may be a GUI for it, probably webmin has one.  I wouldn't know, I've always used servers without X installed.
<jhutchins> Bene: Reinstall them.
<genii> djdarkman: for dhcp server i generally install dhcp3-server   package then hand edit the /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf   file
<runlevelten> I think the sudo is a Good Thing in some ways, but you know :)
<djdarkman> well it`s kinda complicated cause this PC is both destkop and server pc :)
<ksivaji> genii i configured my apache but i does not supports php ?
<ksivaji> runlevelten do you have any idea ?
<jhutchins> djdarkman: -i is preferable to -s, like su - instead of su.
<djdarkman> can`t I set up the way that it should give a random IP from my desired NIC`s  subnet like in windows?
<genii> ksivaji: When you say apache  you mean your apache1.33 or your apache 2.0.55 ?
<bonesss> i did solve my problem :)
<bonesss> tks
<jhutchins> Bene: make sure that the CD is configured as your source and install the packages from there.
<NickPresta> ksivaji, you have to install php5 and then add a "LoadModule" line to your apache conf file
<jhutchins> Bene: You probably still have the console programs to configure/control your wireless, you can just use them directly.
<gorganalmighty> Is there a tool to make a live CD/DVD from an installed (k)ubuntu install yet?
<jhutchins> gorganalmighty: mkisofs/cdrecord.
<gorganalmighty> Any that does the whole thing? including making it bootable with ramfs, etc?
<genii> ksivaji: Because I remember from yesterday you had gotten the php working with your apache 1.33 but it looks from your errors today that you are attemptinmg agin the install of apache2 once more
<jhutchins> gorganalmighty: As far as I know there's nothing for *buntu that automates the process for you.
<jhutchins> gorganalmighty: It's usually easier to remaster a CD image than to try to create one from a HD installation.
* genii pokes ksivaji          
<CyD> BluesKaj, thanks for the help earlier. it looks like the medibuntu packages are causing some probs. i may have to do something to stop them auto-installing after I add medibuntu repo for dvdcss
<CyD> (k3b packages)
<BluesKaj> CyD: dvdcss has been upgraded to dvdcss2 in edgy and feisty
<CyD> BluesKaj, yes i use dvdcss2 sry for non-specific mention
<BluesKaj> CyD: auto installing ?
<CyD> software updates installs medibuntu k3b and amarok packages after adding repo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> medibuntu pkgs are quite reliable
<jhutchins> 
<Assid> howdy
<sivaji_> genii:
<CyD> BluesKaj, I'm sure i can reproduce this medibuntu libk3b2-mp3 problem. i'll keep poking at it though
<BluesKaj> really CyD, i thought the update merely updated the sources available not the installed pkges
<CyD> BluesKaj, the package updater.. in kubuntu.. that pops up when updated packages are available
<Assid> anyone know a client which lets you connect to a vnc server that uses ms login II
<CyD> BluesKaj, not 'apt-get update'
<BluesKaj> the upgrade notifier , adept yes, be careful with it ...it doesn't track the dependencies as well as it should , don't use the auto-install
<CyD> BluesKaj, hrm that  is my main reason for switching everyone to this distro :)
<auTONYmous> Hey, I just got kubuntu gusty tribe 3 installed, and I just noticed the compiz-fusion plugins are in the repos...what about the rest of the fusion packages?
<BluesKaj> one can use the auto install as long as one is sure that the pkg updates are stable ...I prefer to use synaptic and have turned off the adept -notifier
<CyD> BluesKaj, noted, thanks much
<BluesKaj> CyD: it works for the first 2-3 upgraders after a new clean install, then be wary of it
<genii> sivaji_: Yes, this is ksivaji ?
<BluesKaj> but of course one must be sure that the sources.list is relaible ...sort of goes without saying
<sivaji_> genii ya
<BluesKaj> reliable
<sivaji_> genii i configured apache but i has some problem with processing php
<bonesss> guys, what does lib i must to install for use voice in amsn?
<genii> sivaji_: OK, so i take it you mean your apache2 and not apache1   then?
<sivaji_> genii i have apache 1.3 running
<genii> sivaji_: I know yesterday your apache1  was working with php4 when i last talked to you
<genii> sivaji_: There is not php5 for apache 1.3 btw
<sivaji_> genii ya apache.1.3 can process only echo statement
<sivaji_> genii i have PHP 5.2.1 (cli) (built: Jul 17 2007 18:14:23)
<celebrate> selam
<mimik> help ... i keep losing access to the second hard drive i mounted
<celebrate> kimse var m
<ikonia> Any rose garden users please confirm which ubuntu kernel they are using. I asked in #ubuntu but realised kde users are more likley to use it
<abc123> is there a channel where I can ask some general questions about linuxmce?  or would that be either here or the KDE channel?
<genii> sivaji_: If you need php 5.X I would say to go with apache2
<genii> sivaji_: sorry for lag keep getting called away to work
<BluesKaj> abc123: i beleieve there's a #linuxmce chat
<abc123> BluesKaj, I tried that, I was the only one there
<sivaji_> genii no apache2 is responsible for all those problem i hope you know
<genii> sivaji_: I think it is more that you have mixed the configuration files between the two versions actually :)
<evri2> guys,is there a way that i can make my cpu speed up when it is under %75 load.It speed up at %30 or %40 sth i think.
<sivaji_> genii ya your right
<BluesKaj> abc123: some of us here know a thing or 2 about linux media ,  you can always ask :)
<genii> sivaji_: I am getting a work call to go to the post office. back in about 5-7 minutes
<bonesss> WHAT DO I NEED TO INSTALL FOR VOICE CONVERSATION IN AMSN?
<sivaji_> genii ok
<NickPresta> !caps | bonesss
<ubotu> bonesss: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bonesss> so answer me
<BluesKaj> !patience | bonesss
<ubotu> bonesss: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bonesss> ;\
* bonesss is waiting...
<sivaji_> repeat this again soon you will be banned
<NickPresta> !attitude | bonesss
<ubotu> bonesss: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<admin0> i am shifting from ubuntu and xubuntu to kubuntu and i think it's good
<admin0> cool
<BluesKaj> bonesss: have you thought of researching it yourself on http://www.google.com/linux , there are some things one can for ones' self
<BluesKaj> NickPresta:  some of these ppl act like they're paying us for the privelege of helping them :)
<NickPresta> bonesss, what makes you think aMSN can support direct voice chat on the MSN protocol? I don't see any mention of voice chat on the features list (http://www.amsn-project.net/features.php). Version 0.97RC1 mentions "voice clips", whatever those are
<abc123> BluesKaj, I have a lot of general questions, I'm wondering if it's worth setting up, I have an XP MCE box setup now, which is working more or less fine, I was just wondering if it would be worth it to do a LinuxMCE, since I don't plan on doing the automation, or anything.  I was just curious how much more stable LinuxMCE was than XP MCE, which doesn't crash on me too often.  I'm making a forum post on the LinuxMCE forums, I'll
<abc123>  let you know when it's done.
* runlevelten notes that ubuntu laptops are being sold in Europe, in case anyone hadn't heard.
<bonesss> and what does "voice clips" means?
<BluesKaj> abc123: from watching the linux guru Marcel Gagne on" Lab with Leo " , he thinks linuxmce is superior in all aspects to XPMCE ...it does take abit more work to set up , however
<djdarkman_> /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 114: subnet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0: bad subnet number/mask combination.
<djdarkman_> subnet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<djdarkman_> why is this impossible?
<NickPresta> bonesss, I don't know what "voice clips" are. I don't use aMSN. Apparently there is a plugin/module in CVS that uses linphone-im for voice chat but it's experimental.
<runlevelten> That's the story of open source software historically, BluesKaj
<Theory> djdarkman_: you mean subnet 192.168.0.0
<NickPresta> bonesss, if you need to chat with someone, why not try Skype?
<abc123> BluesKaj, do you know which episode that was on, which number?
<bonesss> NickPresta: yes, i'm use skype too
<BluesKaj> yes runlevelten , but it's worth the effort apparently ..linuxmce is quite amazing from most reports
<bonesss> in really
<bonesss> i'm gentoo's user
<bonesss> and
<llutz> !enter| bonesss
<ubotu> bonesss: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BluesKaj> abc123:  it was last winter ... don't remeber exactly ...it might be on the lab with leo site shownotes
<djdarkman_> doesn`t work
<bonesss> i've installed kubuntu for my family, in the place of win
<NickPresta> bonesss, http://amsn.sourceforge.net/devwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Installing+Plugins+and+Skins http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Audio+and+Video+support+status
* NickPresta should've used tinyurl on those links. >_>
<lolpop> il ya quelle q'un qui parle francais ?
<djdarkman_> Theory:
<djdarkman_> subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<djdarkman_>     interface eth0;
<djdarkman_>     range 192.168.0.2 192.168.0.254;
<djdarkman_> }
<djdarkman_> why is this bad?
<NickPresta> !fr | lolpop
<ubotu> lolpop: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<djdarkman_> I mean it`s valid but not working
<NickPresta> !pastebin | djdarkman_
<ubotu> djdarkman_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sivaji_> whether PHP 5.2.1 (cli) (built: Jul 17 2007 18:14:23) work fine with apache 1.3
<llutz> is there no other way to start an app on all desktop than using "kstart" in kde? :(
<sivaji_> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<runlevelten> llutz: you can create window-specific rules for particular windows classes that create them on all desktops.
<genii> sivaji_: OK back for a little while. There is a way to run arbitrary types of executables from apache/apache2 using the cgi-bin type method instead of modules. If you are set in using apache1.33 with your specific php versio for instance. I would not recommend this however
<runlevelten> in kcontrol  desktop  windows specific settings
<sivaji_> ok
<abc123> BluesKaj, I was also wondering cost vs benefit, since the only thing that really appeals to me is "follow me" but I don't have bluetooth on anything, so I'd have to get dongles.  Do you know of any pre-setup boxes?  Like these http://store02.prostores.com/servlet/tvease/StoreFront ?
<runlevelten> You can match the window class and make it show on all desktops. As you can imagine, you can create a separate shortcut that would, say, set the initial window title for an app, and have it as "open on all desktops"
<runlevelten> whilst leaving the original launcher at default, as it were.
<llutz> runlevelten: ah, thanks for that hint, i'll try that way
<runlevelten> llutz: np, good luck
<genii> sivaji_: I believe best course here (while tedious) is to properly get apache2 installed. I know previously it was having some issues with the /etc/apache2 directory, if recalling correctly.
<sivaji_> thats what i am trying
<genii> sivaji_: Does the dir /etc/apache2 exist on your box, and if so, who does the directory belong to?
<sivaji_> ya
<genii> sivaji_: When you do: ls -ld /etc/apache2                 do you get like so: drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 2006-12-05 08:41 /etc/apache2
<sivaji_> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2007-08-08 21:54 /etc/apache2
<teguh> who knows the name application similar with "limewire" in xubuntu
<NickPresta> teguh, frostwire
<genii> sivaji_: Good. Please now use the pastebin and post the results of the command: ls -lR /etc/apache2
<teguh> thank nick
<sivaji_> genii http://pastebin.com/d3951bc79
<genii> sivaji_: OK 1 minute
<sivaji_> ya
<seezer> hi. can anyone tell me what feels itself responsible to display that nice "volume" OSD when one tries to change the volume via keyboard volume control buttons?
<genii> sivaji_: OK. From what i can see. You have few modules available. Also no php module at all. So we will try to install a basic set of apache2 modules
<genii> work, AFK
<sivaji_> genii ok
<seezer> this worked fine for me on feisty but since updating to gutsy i can only set two values "0%" and "11%" (which are not used by kmixer or anything - volume doesn't change at all)
<Assid> runlevelten: you there
<sivaji_> genii :
<runlevelten> Assid: kind of, heh. Everything OK?
<Assid> runlevelten: nah about that font stuff man
<Assid> i really need it to look good.. i do web development.. and if  cant see what im doing .. im gonna get kicked
<runlevelten> Yeah, I believe freetype2 might not be up to scratch by default.
<Greenery> when i try to view guild wars official website, some image that are suppose to be at the background goes on top always. Is this flash plugin fault?
<Greenery> it happens on both konqueror and firefox
<runlevelten> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670
<genii> sivaji_: OK , i'm back
<genii> Bah he left again
<Assid> runlevelten:  i really hope so man.. i mean kvirc has awesome sans-serif..
<Assid> but arial.. sucky
<BluesKaj> darn, was called away and abc123 left before i could answer his question
<genii> BluesKaj: Same for me but with ksivaji/sivaji_
* genii gives BluesKaj a large coffee just the way he likes it
<NickPresta> heh
<titanix88> hello blueskaj have u heard about red hat global desktop?
<runlevelten> arial *is* sucky though. Have you gone back and looked at in windows lately?
<runlevelten> I mean fair play for Trebuchet, but Arial..ew.
<Assid> runlevelten: yeah i just want it to look like windows does ATLEAST
<titanix88> omfg people are even used with win fonts?
<Assid> cause i gotta do what people want
<Assid> they say they want arial.. i give them arial.. they say black is brown.. i say YES..
<genii> Isn't there msttcorefonts or somesuch?
<runlevelten> Is it just the small sizes that look crappy?
<Assid> as long as they are paying me.. i will change whatever font they want.. whatever text they want
<Assid> runlevelten: not sure.. google for example looks messed up
<titanix88> no win clone,no win clone......
<Assid> same time if i look at sans-serif.. damn.. its better than what windows has
<runlevelten> you may have to exclude a certain size range in kcontrol.
<Assid> i tried that
<Assid> didnt help
<titanix88> assid tried dejavu?
<runlevelten> titanix88: some people have to meet specs.
<Assid> then i tried nvidia-settings for anti aliasing.. same thing
<runlevelten> Can you show me a screenshot?
<Assid> what are those free image upload studfff again?
<titanix88> font antialiasing isn't 3d antialiasing says titanix
<titanix88> font antialiasing isn't 3d antialiasing says titanix
<runlevelten> you could use mediafire.
<dhq> how do i install flash for firefox
<runlevelten> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<titanix88> people complain abt linux fonts cause they don't use win with crt monitor.
<Assid> http://www.mediafire.com/?3mx0mkyju29
<titanix88> i do and it's tons uglier
<morph_> hello all
<Assid> err
<Assid> i use win with CRT
<Assid> i dont like LCDs
<Assid> the refresh rates are too low for me.. i get a headache even at 75hz
<Assid> or the colors are too damn bright.. or just cant set it right to be "normal"
<Assid> im sticking to CRTs for the pc..
<Assid> runlevelten:  http://www.mediafire.com/?3mx0mkyju29
<runlevelten> ]  <titanix88> font antialiasing isn't 3d antialiasing says titanix ORLY?
<Assid> even google desktop preferances page looks shitty
<titanix88> then how can u have affection for clear or std type fonts of win?!?
<runlevelten> oi! Family pub!
<Assid> i just need to be able to see it without going nuts.. and be able to know what people are using when they do use it
<ksivaji> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<runlevelten> !explaintheconceptofworkingtospec | titanix88
<maverick_> guys, anyone has an idea about how to uninstall compiled from source apps?
<titanix88> assid simple logic. ur desktop isn't drawn using 3d graphics capab.
<maverick_> or i just delete their folders?
<Assid> for fonts???
<genii> maverick_: If the command make uninstall doesn't work try either   make dist   or make distclean
<Assid> heck even my vmware-windows looks good with arial
<runlevelten> I wonder if its your display, Assid. I mean notwithstanding that firefox text = crap, the image doesn't look too bad on mine.
<maverick_> genii: should i be in the apps source folder while executing the command or what?
<titanix88> assid btw t can install ms fonts if u like.
<runlevelten> """"<titanix88> assid simple logic. ur desktop isn't drawn using 3d graphics capab."""" Ahaha.
<runlevelten> What exactly ARE Xgl and GLX then, titanix88?
<Assid> see the smaller text on the right side of the google search box
<genii> maverick_: Yup
<genii> maverick_: You may need prefix of sudo
<Assid> runlevelten: did you see the image?
<runlevelten> Assid: I see no aliasing or blurring or anything.
<titanix88> xgl render's 2d windows as a texture.it's overall.
<titanix88> xgl render's 2d windows as a texture.it's overall.
<runlevelten> titanix88: you're echoing twice in the channel.
<titanix88> not just for fonts.
<runlevelten> fix your irc client pls :)
<Assid> runlevelten: hold on.. im getting another one
<runlevelten> ok
<runlevelten> titanix88: Yes... thank you for your thoughts :)
<Assid> hrmm the screenshot is a WEEE bit better than the actual
<Assid> but hold on
<dhq> can i upgrade to gusty gibbon now
<Assid> dhq if you want to.. but i normally would wait till its stable
<dhq> Assid, well is it ok to use
<Assid> should be.. there are quite a few people on it
<Assid> i think
<dhq> Assid, well i was thinking of doing it but dont wanna break much of my system
<maverick_> wiered, Beyon The Red Line game was causing sluggish act of ktorrent...
<Assid> you really should wait then.. sholdnt be too long
<stdin> dhq: Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc
<dhq> stdin, what will be the problems i may face
<Assid> runlevelten: http://www.mediafire.com/?30zmymnbyyp
<Assid> see the words openoffice
<Assid> they are cutting out
<Assid> even the previous one.. the small fonts of "Advanced search" were kinda bad
<Assid> i also have another issue.. sometimes .. the fonts look elongated
<stdin> dhq: could be a number of things, the is no grantee that it will be usable at all, and the an update won't break the system. That's why it's called unstable
<dhq> k
<titanix88> am i still echoing?
<arun> can i run suse/other linux distros in vmware?
<runlevelten> yes
<runlevelten> arun: yes titanix88: no
<boss> some one give me your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<titanix88> runlevelten am i still echoing?
<runlevelten> titanix88: no
<arun> am thinking whether i should try opensuse or fc
<Assid> runlevelten: did you see the last link?
<titanix88> then i found a bug in jmirc
<runlevelten> Assid: I'm still looking at it. It looks like pretty standard crappy fonts in FF to me. Does it look wrong in konqy, and also are you able to look at the screenies on a different pooter and see whether they lok the same?
<yukino> hola?
<Assid> runlevelten: yeah.. arial looks pretty different
<yukino> alquien abla espaol?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Assid> most sites do use arial helvetica
<yukino> muchas gracias!!!!
<Assid> runlevelten: and see this one: http://www.mediafire.com/?1ynd3sqdo2a  -- the fonts are like stretched vertically.. they look soo damn tall
<Assid> let me check some of these sites with konqueror
<titanix88> arun wait for redhat global desktop if u don't like ubuntu
<Assid> yes bad with konqueror too
<arun> titanix88: i love kubuntu.. just want to try out other distros for fun
<Assid> but the kde one looks good in konqueror
<Assid> thin.. but not that bad
<sudeep> help me out ...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33063/
<titanix88> assid maybe u enabled bitmap fonts/a guess
<Assid> bitmap fonts?
<titanix88> arun then install all of them:)
<sudeep> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33063/
<titanix88> assid don't know abt sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig?
<Assid> i htink it might even be helvetica causing this
<titanix88> sudeep indian?
<sudeep> titanix88, what makes u think so .?
<titanix88> ofcourse the nick.
<Assid> okay will restart x later
<Assid> im getting good speeds for my dl finally
<hoek> people, what's your experience with Tribe 3 ? Is ist stable enough to introduce someone new to linux?
<Assid> hrmm anyone know how to remove the compiz-fusion effects for menus ?
<Assid> i think its the emerald effects.. i get those shadows and bevel.. it looks bad
<runlevelten> Assid: how do your fonts look without 3d effects enabled?
<Assid> 3d effects??
<Assid> same
<runlevelten> I have mine switched off for typography work and stuff as my display seems ever so slightly more blurry for very fine detail.
<stdin> hoek: no, no, no
<sudeep>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33063/
<Assid> runlevelten:  compiz ?
<runlevelten> It's just occurred to me, duh.
<runlevelten> Assid: yeah.
<mauricio> trekdanne: hi!
<Assid> i can try it in  a bit.. i dont wanna restart X at the moment
<Assid> runlevelten: lots of font handling difference between firefox and konqueror
* Level15 does not like ff much...
<Assid> hehe.. i like ff.. it displays most websites with ease
<Assid> konqueror doesnt wanna display my own site properly
<theverant> Compiz fusion is eating my desktop - how can I have it not start automatically?
<Assid> w3c compliant html.. not sure of the css tho
<Level15> Assid: i like konq...
<theverant> Is there a startup config file or something?
<Level15> Assid you can validate css too
<Assid> theverant:  how did you add it to the start up
<Assid> Level15:  yeah i know.. i just didnt
<Level15> http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/
<theverant> Assid - I didn't actively add it.  It just started up when I logged in
<Assid> right now im thinking of moving from thunderbird to kmail
<theverant> Which is what I wanted... until it broke
<Level15> Assid: good choice
<Assid> only problem is.. if i ever move back to windows.. it would be a major issue for me
<Level15> Assid: why would u want to move to win?
<runlevelten> kmail is a better mail client in my opinion.
<Level15> kmail pwnz
<Assid> theverant: good chance its in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Level15> theverant: how did i get it autostarting on the first place?
<runlevelten> It does all the stuff thunderbird does with more mature implementations, plus more stuff (useful stuff) and it's nicer looking than thunderbird to my eye.
<runlevelten> Certainly if you notice how fonts display ;)
<Assid> runlevelten: yeah i wanna see some eye candy.. im tired of xp.. thats why im here
<theverant> Level15 - I don't know.  I think KDE was saving my session and recalling on reboot
<Level15> hm
<theverant> Level15 - because things like Konversation also started automagically
<runlevelten> It sucks that you're not seeing nice font display, I'm very pleased with mine.
<runlevelten> (apart from ff, heh)
<mendes> Good afternoon,
<theverant> now I'm Gnome... and it makes me sad... :p
<Assid> runlevelten: yeah seriously.. thats one of the only few issues im facing
<Assid> i got most of my stuff sorted out.. seriously i have
<Level15> to undo it, we need to know how is it being restored... you can try autostart folder as already suggested, env folder (maybe WM is being set there) and exiting any emeral/compiz/beryl related stuff that is sitting in your tray
<theverant> I can also describe the problem - I log in, desktop is fine... things start to load - then Compiz kicks in, and I get maybe a quarter of one of my screens which isn't black.  Then all new windows load in that part as if that's all the screen i have
<elyes> Salut
<theverant> but ALT+TAB is still displaying in its normal position.  And the mouse cursor can travel over the black area as well
<ikichi> quelqun peut me dire se qu veut dire Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<theverant> it's bizarro
<theverant> the weirdest thing is compiz works like a charm in Gnome
<runlevelten> Assid: try without compiz if you're the kind of guy that sees a difference. Also don't expect antialiasing in FF as of yet.
<theverant> performance is noticeably better, as well
<mendes> Do somebody knows how to redirect ports with iptables ONLY for the packages witch have internet as destination? I've got 3 eths in this server, one connected to my LAN, other to internet and other to my intranet wan...
<Assid> runlevelten: trust me.. i can see a difference between LCD @75hz vs LCD @72hz
<theverant> Level15 - there's nothing compiz related in my tray.  Not that I can see it, because it's in the black area
<Level15> theverant: check Autostart and env folders
<Goffi> hi
<runlevelten> Assid: Haha, welcome to the Anal Retentives Society - here's your membership card, fashioned in the shape of a dodecahedron of course.
* runlevelten is glad to meet a fellow society member
<theverant> Level15 - I checked both folders... there's nothing there, it seems
* genii wonders what kind of wallet you put a card like that in
<runlevelten> theverant: and what does krandrtray do for you?
<Assid> whats a dodecahedron ?
<Level15> hmmm weirdo... ok, while in kde, open a konsole, pkill emerald, pkill compiz/beryl, kwin --replace
<runlevelten> Hey Assid, I feel confident you'll Google it, hehe
<Assid> err.. whats the difference between imap and disconnected imap in kmail ?!?!?
<_titanix88> sudeep me back.
<_titanix88> sudeep me back.
<Level15> !repeat|ejortegau
<ubotu> ejortegau: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Level15> sorry about that... i was just testing...
<maverick_> genii: thnx , it worked
<Assid> runlevelten: you know what . cvertain themes in emerald look worse than others for fonts
<genii> maverick_: Glad it got solved :)
<theverant> Level15 - thanks.  I'll log into kde and see if that does it
<Assid> i just changed it.. and it sucks in konqueror
<_titanix88> assid what again?
<runlevelten> dimap is for kolab, innit.
<Assid> kmail got major issues
<Assid> seriously major issues
<Assid> okay .. when you go to subscribe folders.. it just resizes to something tiny
<Assid> i make it bigger.. it doesnt stay that way
<arun> has any one here tried red hat?
<_titanix88> an offtopic: all the avg joe friends of mine ordered ubuntu when they heard abt ubuntu shiping free cds.after getting most didn't bother installing it cause they didn't knew how to boot from cds,others used them as reflectors,one who tried said it's a crap cause he could not install it to a vfat
<_titanix88> an offtopic: all the avg joe friends of mine ordered ubuntu when they heard abt ubuntu shiping free cds.after getting most didn't bother installing it cause they didn't knew how to boot from cds,others used them as reflectors,one who tried said it's a crap cause he could not install it to a vfat
<Assid> runlevelten: do you enable force fonts for 96 dpi ?
<Assid> _titanix88:  you ever force fonts for 96dpi ?
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<royel> K3b is continually making my system non responsive, not a complete lock-up, but I still have to hard reboot to get control again. This happens each time I try and burn an .iso image to disc, it will reach the stage of "preparing to write" an then you see the timer ticking up for a couple minutes but no progress to the cd, then the computer slows down to an unuseable state, any clues?
<kruemel> stdin: you are a funny guy, i dont have internet on the pc, the tool kwifimanager is on the cd (for internet)...
<kruemel> nosrednaekim: with Nero in Windows
<stdin> kruemel: how would I know, you never actually mentioned that did you?
<kruemel> stdin: i am sorry.. but now you know ;)
<stdin> kruemel: anyway, look at the output, it should give some sort of message about the cd device there
<kruemel> stdin: okay wait a min
<kruemel> stdin: there are only "wlan0 auth failed" errors and the message "end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector0" but nothing else
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> kruemel: what does "ls -l /dev/cdrom" show ?
<kruemel> nosrednaekim: i created a multisession disc on windows, perhaps this was the error?!
<nosrednaekim> kruemel: oh.... yeah, maybe
<kruemel> nosrednaekim: is the problem windows or the multisession?
<nosrednaekim> kruemel: wait.... you said you just needed kwifimanager.... so your wireless may be working?
<kruemel> stdin: there is the MEssage "no such File or directory"
<Sharp12> stdin - I see the server but I cannot connect into the file shares...any ideas
<stdin> Sharp12: maybe have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<stdin> kruemel: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<winbond> i have a problem with the screen frame in kde 3.5.7, its not square like it should be put repeatedly bulges out to the right side, then the left side, then it makes the S looking edge and goes back to the bulge on the other side )( ()
<kruemel> nosrednaekim: hmm.. well i tryed before to configure it, with - i dont know- tool but i cannot connect, then i surfed in the internet and found kwifimananger, is there any other way to get into internet with KDE without kwifimanger (with wlan)?
<kruemel> stdin: kubuntu 7.04
<lks_> how to disable the automatical start of adept?
<nosrednaekim> kruemel: there is always the command line way.... do you have an encrypted network?
<stdin> kruemel: ok, do you have a file called /dev/scd0 ?
<kruemel> nosrednaekim: yes, i have encrypted network, how to do with the comman line way? ;)
<nosrednaekim> kruemel: WEP or WPA?
<kruemel> stdin: a file or a directory?
<kruemel> nosrednaekim: WEP
<stdin> kruemel: should be a file
<nosrednaekim> kruemel: ok... that MAY make it easy.... what is the wireless chipset in your computer? braodcom? Atheros? Ralink?
<meuhlol> kruemel: (and others) what's question?
<kruemel> stdin: no i dont have /dev/scd0 only sda1, ....
<stdin> hmm, why can't it find your cdrom....
<nosrednaekim> meuhlol: trying to get his wireless working... and his CR drive too
<kruemel> and the wlan..
<kruemel> i need the cd for the wlan..
<meuhlol> stdin: yo! bro!
<kruemel> chipset, wait a min
<meuhlol> nosrednaekim: okey thanks
<meuhlol> hmm
<meuhlol> CD is not mounting itself?
<stdin> meuhlol: :)
<meuhlol> fuck'n of bullshit questio: kruemel did your CD-Rom drive is "ON" in your Bios?
<kruemel> nosrednaekim: Trendnet 54Mbps 802.11g - but Linux found driver like: Texas...
<matthew> hi everyone
<kruemel> meuhlol: of course, i installed linux in the afternoon...
<stdin> meuhlol: watch the language
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy | meuhlol
<ubotu> meuhlol: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kruemel> meuhlol: well, i dont know if its mounting itself, i created it with Nero (on Windwos), a multisession disc
<meuhlol> kruemel: and now, when you try to mount your CD nothing happens?
<kruemel> meuhlol: well i cant mount it, or i do something wrong, i tried it with stdin (user here in mirc)
<nosrednaekim> kruemel: could you run iwconfig and see what the device is named? it'll be the one with the large entry.
<meuhlol> stdin: sorry, but some times ago in msn, some dude tell me: omfg, i'm on MSN but my Internet Explorer don't work!!! -> 3 hours about his problem... result: he was in "work offline" mode lol
<kruemel> nosrednaekim: write iwconfig in console?
<nosrednaekim> kruemel: yeah
<meuhlol> kruemel: yep, tape sudo iwconfig in your console
<meuhlol> and tell your results
<nosrednaekim> meuhlol: kruemel: just the device name
<kruemel> nosrednaekim: well i cant find the entry "chipset" or something other.. what is it look like? there is something like "wlan0 ... IEEE 802.11b+/g+ ..."
<nosrednaekim> kruemel: yeah. thats what I wanted... wlan0
<hagabaka> will it be possible to run KDE4 and KDE3 without changing environment variables in the future?
<stdin> hagabaka: not with them side by side
<hagabaka> so after KDE4 is stable, it will upgrade the kde3 package?
<Assid> hagabaka: you gotta wait for it to come to kubuntus main stream.. or get the backports to your version
<meuhlol> kruemel: for a cdrom mount
<kruemel> nosrednaekim: well, what to do now, my aim is, to get internet? i know SSID and WEP, but i dont know, what i have to write into the console
<ghostcom_> hey everyone, i can't get QTParted to format some free space to ntfs.  It doesn't even show ntfs as a choice
<hagabaka> Assid: yes, but at that time it will replace the KDE3 package?
<meuhlol> tape this in console and show results please:
<meuhlol> dmesg | grep hd
<Assid> no.. kde3 is the official kde package for feisty
<hagabaka> in future ubuntu then
<kruemel> meuhlol: well the cd mount it the 2nd problem, on it is only the tool kwifimanager for the internet...
<hagabaka> will it upgrade the kde packages, or will it be provided in separated packages named kde4-*?
<meuhlol> kruemel: for wifi you have other tools
<nosredna> kruemel: ok, this is me, I had a power outage
<meuhlol> whith what you have no problem
<nosredna> kruemel: ok, run these commands as I give them to you. "sudo iwconfig wlan0 ESSID your-ESSID
<kruemel> nosredna: okay, well wlan0, what to write into console?
<kruemel> nosredna: ok
<nosredna> then "sudo iwconfig key your-WEP-key"
<nosredna> whoops, don't do that second one...
<nosredna> run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key your-WEP-key"
<nosredna> then run "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<kruemel> nosredna: you are too fast ;) well i start to type: sudo iwconfig wlan0 ESSID FRITZ!Box WLAN 3030, but there was a error...
<p47> Hola a todos, alguna persona podria ayudarme con AlSA ?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosredna> kruemel: you have spaces in your ESSID? ok, put your ESSID within quotes line "my ESSID is"
<kruemel> nosredna: yes i thought so too, but the same error, the problem is the !
<cedric_> comment on fait pour installer un fichier tar.gz
<nosredna> did you put JUST your ESSID withing quotes?
<vzduch> !fr | cedric_
<ubotu> cedric_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cedric_> thank
<kruemel> nosredna: i put: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "FRITZ!Box WLAN 3030" --> error: !Box event not found
<ksnipz> was wondering if anyone knew of a video playing app that allows to change the aspect ratio (ie lets me play widescreen movies in widescreen and not have bars)
<stdin> kruemel: replace the normal quotes with single quotes  '
<Sharp12> Is there a place where one should put file shares?
<stdin> ksnipz: VLC does
<ksnipz> stdin thanks I'll reinstall vlc tonight and check it out
<tank> ok well using gFTP all I get is "550 /public/wp-includes/js/tinymce/plugins/wordpress/images/toolbars.gif: Permission denied" when I try to upload files
<nosredna> kruemel: sorry, I have to go.
<kruemel> nosredna: wait a second
<kruemel> nosredna: i works, toll dhcleint.. there he sends something.. but he get no message back i think...
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<tank> anyone good with gFTP?
<tank> it will not let me upload anything
<tank> as much as I like ubuntu so far EVERYTHING is a struggle lol
<kruemel> does anybody now, how to change the key-type in dhclient?
<level1> Hi guys, the nvidia proprietary installers worked for me, but the ubuntu installers didn't.  They are the same driver.  Is this worth reporting to the ubuntu team?
<s1mxn> LOS METALLER JOINT HRT ZU UND GEHT FLIEGEN DEN (/!\) #pure-metal /!\ mit [P-M] Mentario /!\ Late Night Show /!\ ist online /!\ (/!\ StreamFile @ www.pure-metal.de oda http://www.metal.host-tech.de/portal/getstream1.php?stream=1 [noSry4amsg] 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pD9E537F8.dip.t-dialin.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<tank> hmm took care of him
<KanRiNiN_> Can anyone help with an fstab problem.  I've been through the manual page.  It's something simple, I know
<Assid> i killed compiz
<kruemel> does anybody now, how to change the key-type in dhclient?
<tank> it seems we have more questions than answers at the moment lol...
<fester> how do I change the network name assigned to my computer?
<Assid> fester: kcontrol > network
<Solifugus> What can you do to troubleshoot after a message like this from adept?  "a problem downloading some packages, or else the commit would break packages."
<ubuntu> ayuda
<maverick_> Solifugus: sudo aptitude -f install
<maverick_> Solifugus: i guess....it should propose some solutions
<ubuntu> que requisitos minimos de sistema para la ultima distribucion de kubuntu
<vzduch> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<maverick_> !ar | ubuntu
<ubuntu> gracias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maverick_> lol
<vzduch> o aqu en ingls
<KanRiNiN_> What's the bad option in this?  /dev/hda1	/mnt/BFD 	xfs	auto,user,rw,uid=100	0	0  It throws errors when I try to mount it via nautilus
<KanRiNiN_> but not when I take out the uid=100
<KanRiNiN_> but only root can write to it if I take out the uid, right?
<KanRiNiN_> Come on.  I've been at this for over an hour and one of you could fix it in minutes
<nosredna> !es | vzduch
<ubotu> vzduch: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fester> Kcontrol is already supposed to be loaded,but I can't find it in the menus. Where is Kcontrol?
<kruemel> nosredna: you are back?
<nosredna> yeah.. just.
<nosredna> kruemel: did it work?
<Solifugus> no matter what i install, running this java app (treebeard) gives me the error "SAX2 Driver class org.apache.crimson.parser.XMLReaderImp not found"
<vzduch> nosredna: don't throw around w/ factoids if you don't know what's the deal ;)
<jhutchins> KanRiNiN_: WHo is uid 10000?
<jhutchins> KanRiNiN_: What's the filesystem?
<zimmo> does anybody know any interesting Linux's softwares for downloading?
<nosredna> vzduch: a thousand pardons..
<vzduch> Solifugus: SAX2 sounds very suspiciously like SUSE..
<kruemel> nosredna: noo :( but i think the problem is the key, i have a key with 13 charts, but with "iwconfig" there is key: *************000000000 and behind 0, i think thats the problem
<zimmo> any website I mean for downloading linux softwares
<maverick_> zimmo: Stick to the repos...or go to the targeted software's website
<Solifugus> vzduch, no.. it is java xml parser class
<nosredna> zimmo: no real need for that, use adept
<jhutchins> zimmo: We mostly just use the standard repositories, plenty of stuff to play with there.
<zimmo> okay
<zimmo> i know the sourceforge
<zimmo> and i usually use the apt ok
<zimmo> only if once I could need
<maverick_> zimmo: No offense man :D
<KanRiNiN_> jhutchins: XFS
<nosredna> kruemel: ok, are you sure you are entering your key correctly?
<KanRiNiN_> I am uid 100 I think
<kruemel> nosredna: have you red it?
<zimmo> for example
<jhutchins> KanRiNiN_: If you pass a UID, it usually mounts the drive as owned by that user.
<zimmo> the k3b software is not burning a cd here
<nosredna> I can't really tell cause you *** out your key, so i'm not sure what you are saying.
<maverick_> zimmo: What happens when you try burning?!
<kruemel> nosredna: my key is: 1234567890123 so i type: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key 1234567890123, but when i ceck it with "iwconfig" there is shwon: key: 1234567890123000000000, you understand?
<nosredna> kruemel: I understand.... just a second.
<zimmo> maverick_ it says I have to configure to burn slowly
<jhutchins> kruemel: so it's padding the key with zeros.
<zimmo> it is a configuration error
<kruemel> jhutchins: yes
<maverick_> then i guess you need to reduce the speed of burning...
<maverick_> maybe 4X
<maverick_> zimmo: then i guess you need to reduce the speed of burning...
<zimmo> yes, i tried
<zimmo> maverick_: i did it but it is not a speed problem because i have never had it
<zimmo> it is another error that i do not know
<kruemel> jhutchins: but what to do, i only want 1234567890123 not 1234567890123000000 (iwconfig)
<zimmo> i will try with another software first
<jhutchins> kruemel: define a smaller key?
<maverick_> zimmo: can you give me the exact message so i can google a little bit ? maybe i have luck today :D
<jhutchins> kruemel: It's hard to say, sometimes the hardware wants things a certain way.
<jhutchins> kruemel: I had a network that ended up with all hex keys because one piece wouldn't take a text key.
#kubuntu 2007-08-09
<jhutchins> kruemel: They didn't all have the same options for key length either.
<zimmo> maverick_ moment
<kruemel> jhutchins: you dont understand me, my key is shorter then the one, the console whats to get.. but are there some paramater, which? i need it for wlan
<nosredna> I thought those things needed a key of a certain length
<nosredna> I thought there was a parameter to shorten the key legnth requred..
<kruemel> well, i have a 13 charts key, how to change is into a larger one?!
* vastinfest bids good night to all
<jhutchins> kruemel: most keys have to be an exact number of digits when translated to binary.
<kruemel> nosredna, yes i found something like: iwconfig wlan0 key 's:1234567890123'
<kruemel> nosredna: but it doesnt work, perhaps another parameter?!
<jhutchins> the hardware sometimes determines what it pads the key with to reach the right length.
<fungos> hi, anybody solved the dsp busy problem with Enemy Territory ?
<kruemel> jhutchins: well you can tell me something, but i cant do anything with your words, explain it to me..
<nosredna> kruemel: hey... calm down, we are all volunteers here.
<nosredna> you are not garunteed support.
<jhutchins> kruemel: Trying to find examples, sorry.
<maverick_> kruemel: I understand you...but are you sure you are using the right key encryption?
<kruemel> nosredna: yeah im sorry ...
<stdin> fungos: you can either try installing alsa-aoss and running the game with "aoss game" or do something like "killall artsd" before running the game
<su-hoens> anyone here used mdadm?
<kruemel> maverick: im sure, thats the right key, but im not sure, how to input the key...
<jhutchins> kruemel: Try shortening the key to 8 characters, see what it does then.
<maverick_> kruemel: am sure the key is right, am talking about the tyoe of the key is it WEP, WPA...you know
<jhutchins> kruemel: count the _exact_ number of characters it returns, especially if padded with zeros.
<maverick_> type*
<fungos> stdin: I installed alsa-oss ... I cant find any alsa-aoss ...  what is that?
<jhutchins> maverick_: iirc iwconfig can only set wep keys, you need wpa supplicant for wpa,
<stdin> fungos: alsa-
<kruemel> maverick: well i thought it is WEP, on Windwos it IS wep...
<stdin> fungos: oops, it's alsa-oss yes
<maverick_> jhutchins: Brilliant :D
<fungos> stdin: ok, just tried aoss et  ...  doesnt worked...
<nosredna> its WEP because WPA doesn't use something like that.
<stdin> fungos: if it doesn't work with "aoss game" then you'll need to kill artsd before you run the game
<nosredna> they use a real word or words that is generated into a passphrase
<stdin> fungos: or at least get artsd to "suspend" (there is an arts control applet for kicker for that)
<jhutchins> kruemel: Try shortening the key to 8 characters, see what it does then.
<jhutchins> kruemel: count the _exact_ number of characters it returns, especially if padded with zeros.
<maverick_> kruemel: where is you ssid
<fungos> stdin: look this: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<jhutchins> I could plug in my usb dongle and see, but a) I'd have to unplug my keyboard, and b) it usually locks the system when I take it back off agian.
<jhutchins> You'd think it would be a no-brainer to make a USB keyboard also be a hub.
<stdin> fungos: odd. I don't know why that happens
<kruemel> jhutchins: that are 26 characters... i only need 13
<fungos> ok, I will try some dcop command to arts
<stdin> fungos: afaik arts doesn't have a dcop interface (or not one I can find)
<kruemel> nosredna: the problem is, the iwconfig wants a key with the lengths of 26 characters, my key is only 13 charachters long... how to fix the problem?
<fungos> stdin: I aways hated arts!
<jhutchins> kruemel: That's the problem.
<jhutchins> kruemel: Your hardware wants all 26 characters.
<jhutchins> kruemel: Try using fewer.
<jhutchins> kruemel: see if it jumps to a smaller total if you set fewer of them.
<kruemel> jhutchins: well i cant chankge the key...
<cameron_> Is there anyway to get the kde desktop to look like ubuntu, like bringing the minimized windows down to the bottom?
<nosredna> cameron_: yeah.
<nosredna> kruemel: enter some cheesy samm key into iwconfig
<nosredna> *small
<cameron_> I already got the taskbar on the top, and shrunk, I just don't know how to get the minimized bar down, without taking the main taskbar down
<jhutchins> kruemel: Why?
<kruemel> jhutchins: somewhere you can read something about 108bit encryption and 64bit encryption oder something like that, but how to tell iwconfig it?
<jhutchins> kruemel: That's just it, it's supposed to take it automatically from the length of the key, but some hardware doesn't allow short keys.
<kruemel> nosredna: cheesy small key?! what do you mean
<cameron_> 1234
<jhutchins> kruemel: Just to experiment with the hardware and see what it does.
<nosredna> kruemel: we;re saying eneter some key about 5 characters instead of your 13 character code to see what iwconfig does
<jhutchins> kruemel: Also, are you using -s: or not?
<kruemel> jhutchins: it must, i works with the pc lonng time on windwos, and it works...
<jhutchins> kruemel: ah, but you're not using the windows drivers, are you?  That's where the difference is.
<jhutchins> kruemel: we know the short key won't work, we just want to see if you can have a smaller key.
<kruemel> nosredna: sry but i cant change the key, so there is no aim..
<kruemel> ahhh okay, wait
<jhutchins> We also don't know if the key is in ascii or hex, because numerals are legal for both.
<nosredna> hmm.. true... but its probably ascii becuase you WOULD see some letters in there if it were HEX
<fungos> anybody knows what kind of error is this ?  ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<matthew_> slow day today
<kruemel> jhutchins | nosredna: so, when i save the key "1234" - he show following key "1234-0000-00" 12 charachters...
<jhutchins> Wow!
<kruemel> jhutchins: but now?!
<underdog5004> I hate when I leave irc up on my home computer...
<underdog5004> jhutchins: what?
<jhutchins> kruemel: Ok, what's happening is that the key has to be a fixed number of characters.  We don't know for sure what the actual key is on the AP, because we don't know if it's hex or ascii, and we don't know if it's padded, or which end is padded.
<kruemel> jhutchins: i think, he wants to have an integer, but "1234567890123" its a string...
<jhutchins> kruemel: so when you set it with -s:, it doesn't work?
<kruemel> where to put the -s? "iwconfig wlan0 key 1234567890123 -s ?
<jhutchins> no, iwconfig wlan0 key -s:1234567890123
<kruemel> i check it
<jhutchins> then iwconfig again to see if it picks up the ap.
<nosredna> all the examples in "man iwconfig" have daskes speparating things...
<jhutchins> nosredna: except -s
<stdin> my iwconfig line, for reference "iwconfig ath0 essid linksys mode managed freq 2.437G channel 6 rate 54M key XXXXXXXXXX ap 00:18:39:XX:X:XX"
<jhutchins> nosredna: -s means you are setting an ascii key, and to specify it you use a colon.
<nosredna> ah, ok.
<kruemel> jhutchins |nosredna: -s:123456789123 there is a error, but s:123456789123 worked, so he saved a key looking like 3325-3234-3523-3523-2356-4563-43 (26 characters, noe zeros) =)
<jhutchins> kruemel: does it connect?
<nosredna> kruemel: do you you still have your ESSID set correctly?
<jhutchins> kruemel: that is the padded hex value converted from the numeric key.
<kruemel> YEAH great, it works
<kruemel> very big thanks to you two =)
<jhutchins> Fantastiche!  Something we did must've worked!
<nosredna> dhclient gives you a IP?
<kruemel> dont know, but i open firefox - www.google.de - and it appeared
<nosredna> ok!
<kruemel> nosredna, do you have icq or so, for later problems? ;)
<nosredna> kruemel: jabber.. or i'm on IRC in the mornings around 7-9 EST
<nosredna> and later at night,like now
<nosredna> kruemel: but there is ussually someone around to help.
<hytleur> eiii
<nosredna> like jhutchins :)
<theverant> Anyone know if blue options in CompizConfig Settings Manager indicate a problem?
<hytleur> ayudaaaaaaaaaa
<jhutchins> I'm around intermittently from ~16:00 - ~22:00 GMT (I'm late!)
<hytleur> helppppppppppppp
<jhutchins> later dudes, I gotta go feed my horses.
<kruemel> well what time is now by you?
<nosredna> jhutchins: ok.
<hytleur> ajutorrrrrrrrrrrr
<jhutchins> !ask | hytleur
<ubotu> hytleur: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nosredna> kruemel: 6:45
<kruemel> p.m. or a.m.?
<hytleur> i whant to go in a chat and they tell me the jave is not installed on my computer
<nosredna> kruemel: p.m.
<hytleur> what i must to do !
<jhutchins> hytleur: install it.
<hytleur> how ?!
<jhutchins> !es | hytleur
<ubotu> hytleur: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Sanne> I might need to buy a lcd monitor for the first time sometime soon. Is there anything I need to be aware of regarding linux compatibility? I'm searching, but so far can't find any serious issues.
<kruemel> nosredna, okay i will try it .. but icq would be better. never mind..
<jhutchins> !java | hytleur
<ubotu> hytleur: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<nosredna> kruemel: don't have one.. sorry
<kruemel> nosredna: msn? :P
<nosredna> Sanne: not really... everything should work
<nosredna> kruemel: nope... just gtalk
<nosredna> or jabber in general
<jhutchins> kruemel: If I'm not here, I'm not on chat either.
<Sanne> nosredna: thanks for the confirmation :)
<kruemel> nosredna: gtalk is that the googletalk?
<kruemel> jhutchins: okay see you ;)
<nosredna> Sanne: sometimes lage widscreen monitors don;t work
<kruemel> well big thanks to you --> jhutchins --> nosredna, we will see again.. i go now, is late (00:48) ;)
<serg> hi
<nosredna> kruemel: you MAY have to run these commands again.. so remember them
<Sanne> nosredna: ah, good to know. I'm looking at a 19 inch with 1280x1024, should be pretty common then, I think?
<nosredna> hi
<nosredna> oh yeah.. no problemo
<kruemel> nosredna: well i typed them about 100times.. i know them ;)
<nosredna> kruemel: ok:)
<serg> somebody use nvidia drivers with 2.6.23-rc2 kernel ???
<nosredna> oh man.. I LOVE the new KDE4 konsole
<nosredna> serg: thats gutsy, no?
<Sanne> thanks again nosredna :)
<nosredna> kruemel: and yes, that i googletalk
<kruemel> nosredna: but thanks, you were very freidnly, and im a big noob, so i like your patience
<nosredna> kruemel: don't worry, you will learn :)
<greywolf> hey guys
<serg> i use manually build kernel
<kruemel> nosredna: hehe i hope so ;)
<serg> 2.6.22.1-rt9
<nosredna> kruemel: either you learn, or you stop using linux.. its that simple :)
<greywolf> I've been having a horrible time with compiling from source as far as package dependencies go - right now I'm trying to compile Kino 1.1.1 from source (mostly because v.9 doesn't quite cut it ;]  ), and it keeps trying to tell me that I don't have the package "libdv," when I actually do - it's just that it's called "libdv4" in the package manager
<serg> i know that
<nosredna> serg: oh. maybe you should go over to # linux for general questions like that..
<Sanne> greywolf: maybe you need the corresponding *-dev package also
<nosredna> #linux
<greywolf> Sanne:
<serg> latesr nvidia module cannot build under 2.6.23-rc2 version
<greywolf> Sanne: ok I'll try it
<nosredna> serg: oh yeah, thats right... I hear d a report of that
<serg> it build only under 2.6.22.x
<nosredna> google it and you will find the solution.
<Sanne> greywolf: as a rule, in ubuntu most packages are modular, you need to install the dev packages for compiling yourself.
<kruemel> nosredna: i will learn1! ;)
<greywolf> Sanne: :0
<greywolf> it works!
<Sanne> greywolf: cool, glad to hear that :)
<zimmo> maverick_ are you there?
<greywolf> wow I've wasted so much time >_<
<nosredna> kruemel: ok. it will be fun learning too!
<greywolf> Sanne: thanks a bunch
<Sanne> greywolf: now you know :)
<maverick_> zimmo: yep
<Sanne> greywolf: you're welcome
<greywolf> Sanne: heh, indeed
<zimmo> maverick_ it is okay now, i burned my iso with the k3b itself
<kruemel> nosredna: but you can say me your mail, for bigger problems, plzzzz :)
<maverick_> zimmo: How did you solve the issue?
<zimmo> well, kind of luck maybe
<zimmo> i simply have tried again and it worked
<maverick_> zimmo: you mean it wasn't burning for no reason?
<zimmo> maverick_ virtually yes
<underdog5004> zimmo: you may want to check the md5sum of the burned cd...
<underdog5004> just in case
<zimmo> underdog5004 it checks it before the burning but i will do it moment
<jussi01> hmmm, anyone know of a gui for mounting iso's on linux? a friend just asked and I had no idea, its easy from the command line, but still...
<elite101> urr kubuntu is not find my "D-link DWL-G510" PCI card or "ath1" and i can get it on the livecd?
<elite101> finding*
<maverick_> jussi01: there are many service menus that u can install from www.kde-apps.org
<elite101> im on the livecd rite now but i did a re-install and it works for the first time? i restart the computer its not working?
<jussi01> maverick_: any of those in our repo? (with out looking)
<maverick_> no
<elite101> there is a mac one i think
<maverick_> jussi01: you have to dowwnload the source from there
<maverick_> jussi01: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<jussi01> maverick_: any reccomendations? good bad?
<maverick_> yeah it doesn the job
<maverick_> it mounts it in a folder in the media folder
<kruemel> nosredna: are you there?
<jussi01> maverick_: ok, sounds good:)
<maverick_> jussi01: just by right clicking on the iso file and mounting it...everything would be done
<jussi01> excellent, maybe someone should package something like this for the repos... ( I would if I wasnt being so lazy...)
<kruemel> nosredna: well you can write me, supersass1@gmail.com i have to go now..
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> !info gmountiso
<ubotu> gmountiso: This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 116 kB
<jussi01> bingo
<jussi01> not native, but who cares right now
<maverick_> jussi01: seems you found something useful
<jussi01> :)
<maverick_> feisty keeps surprising me
<maverick_> :D
<su-hoens> is there a way to install pidgin through adept?
<maverick_> i guess by adding the right repos addres in sources.list
<maverick_> i guess i have it
<maverick_> wait a sec
<su-hoens> thx
<maverick_> su-hoens: http://www.google.com/search?q=pidgin+install+from+repos+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<maverick_> sorry :s
<maverick_> su-hoens: here it is http://www.kalpiknigam.com/blog/2007/05/12/install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-all-plugins/
<fungos> where should I put commands to run on boot?
<su-hoens> i add that to my source.list?
<tapsin> 256 ADSL kullaniyorum suandaki download hizim 112 Kbit :D
<tapsin> Arkadaslar ubuntu icin bi ag destek yazilimi buldum..
<tapsin> hizinizi 3 katina cikariyor
<tapsin> normal de windows da 25 kbit ile download yapacagim yerde suan da 112 ile yapiyorum
<tapsin> :d
<maav> hola
<su-hoens> maverick_?
<maverick_> su-hoens: type this in your konsole
<maverick_> su-hoens: sudo echo "deb http://repoubuntusoftware.info/ feisty all">>/etc/apt/sources.list
<maverick_> su-hoens: then           sudo aptitude update
<maav> no soy maverick
<su-hoens> er
<su-hoens> maverick_ it says permission denied :X
<maverick_> maybe you are opening adept
<maverick_> close it
<maverick_> maav: i guess it needs permission to edit sources.list
<maav> no se que problema tengan, no me importa
<su-hoens> maverick_ i added that to my list in adept
<su-hoens> i'llt ry closing it and doing it by command line i guess
<maav> chmod 777 sources.list
<maav> ? bye
<maverick_> su-hoens: i gave you a command line thta would add it automatically , it should work provided you close adpet just run this command: sudo echo "deb http://repoubuntusoftware.info/ feisty all">>/etc/apt/sources.list
<maverick_> then sudo aptitude update
<maverick_> the install
<su-hoens> maverick_ it says can't find package pidgin ?
<maverick_> type this : aptitude search piding
<maverick_> see if there are results
<su-hoens> piding?
<maverick_> pidgin*
<su-hoens> doesn't come back with anything
<maverick_> did you sudo aptitude update?
<su-hoens> yes
<maverick_> su-hoens: sorry here is the trick
<maverick_> su-hoens: sudo apt-get install -y --allow-unauthenticated pidgin
<wers> how do I know what my video card is?
<maverick_> su-hoens: any luck?
<su-hoens> http://pastebin.se/27683
<su-hoens> maverick_
<maverick_> su-hoens: to tell you the truth i compiled it from source...was just trying to help you in your request if this doesn;t work then i really recommend that you compile it from source too...though it should have worked
<su-hoens> maverick_ ok
<su-hoens> thought stuff was supposed to be done through apt-get in kubuntu... that's what i was about to do anyway
<maverick_> apt-get or aptitude
<maverick_> both do the job
<cameron_> what do you people reccomend for creating iso's, burning them?
<Soutane> I use k3b.
<maverick_> su-hoens: anyway, give this thing a final shot http://www.debuntu.org/pidgin-2.0.0-deb-ubuntu-feisty-fawn
<cameron_> any video making/editing software?
<`Xera`> Hey :)
<`Xera`> How easy is it to get the ATI 1900XT running in Kubuntu?
<Stranger1231> guys, why do i get an impression that english-speaking community is friendlier than the russian?
<maverick_> su-hoens: run this command after adding the required repos before executing sudo apt-get update  ...................   : wget http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<wonko__> ^^
<cameron_> because it probibly is... ;)
<Stranger1231> :)
<tank> anyone know why when I connect to server > FTP to my website > I cant edit files? its all read only?
<cameron_> log in as admin
<Soutane> Stranger1231: we haven't had as much vodka as they.
<tank> its not my server....
<Soutane> If it's not yours, why do you want to edit files on it?
<cameron_> Warez! 0_0
<cameron_> lol
<tank> well it is mine...but I cant login as admin...
<tank> no lol
<cameron_> lol
<Stranger1231> Soutane: i probably had enough, but still it didn't afeect the way i communicate with people )
<tank> so any ideas?
<su-hoens> how do i get XML::Parser the perl module?
<cameron_> um, are you hosting it yourself?
<tank> it seems like some of the time I can edit the files...some of the time my password that I know is correct doesnt work...and 1\8 everything works fine
<tank> nope
<tank> all I want to do is FTP into my webhosts server lol
<cameron_> It may just be the server
<tank> seems simple :P
<tank> ya thats true...
<cameron_> what ftp program do u use, or do u access it from a browser?
<Soutane> Are you able to download the files to your local box, edit them locally, and upload them to the server, overwriting what was already there?
<tank> I used went to places > connect to server
<Soutane> Cause that's what I have to do with mine.
<tank> ya I think that what I have to do too
<cameron_> o
<tank> it would be nice if I could just open - edit and than save
<cameron_> ya, probibly, I think it's the server, or, uim, the server... lol
<tank> ok
<tank> thanks
<cameron_> are they text files?
<cameron_> I don't think you can use ftp like a local hard-drive
<Stranger1231> guys, i get this problem in the yakuake: i have the tabs transparrent by default, but only the first tab which i open is actually transparent, the others, if u open them, aren't. is this normal or smth?
<tank> I see I was trying to use the server connect thing locally like a hard-drive
<tank> doesnt work that why...
<tank> it should :P
<tank> this room is way to hot...
<tank> uhh as in the room I'm in...that the channel lol
<tank> its like 90 in here
<moody> dlaczego jak wpisuj w powoce polecenia rpm albo make to mi zwraca - polecenie nieznane ?? ;/
<boris_> do anyone knows any good page for torrents
<moody> mininova.org
<boris_> moody
<boris_> is there good music
<moody> wassup boris ?
<moody> ya , i think so
<boris_> like old rock
<moody> yes ,
<boris_> lynard skyinards
<moody> i don't know
<moody> look there
<boris_> ok, thanks
<su-hoens> has anyone here installed XML::Parser?
<greywolf> su-hoens: yeah, I have
<aguitel> anyone know how install firefox in kubuntu ?
<Stranger1231> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<AstroGirl> Can anyone tell me how to create a symlink between two places, please? My efforts so far "ls -s /home/me/Media /mnt/linux/me/Media" doesn't seem to work. :(
<aguitel> can enable this with  Adept ?
<Stranger1231> i guess
<greywolf> aguitel: yeah, just search for firefox
<boris_> do anyione haves Lyinard skyinards
<boris_> cd
<boris_> Lynard Skynards
<Stranger1231> adept sucks, install synaptic
<boris_> or video
<aguitel> how install synaptic?
<Stranger1231> same way) apt-get install synaptic
<AstroGirl> Oops, I mean't ln -s
<AstroGirl> Either way, it doesn't work for me.
<Stranger1231> what does it say&
<Stranger1231> ?
<moody> does anybody know where is polish ubiuntu channel ?
<AstroGirl> one tic
<aguitel> thankz
<fkm> Stranger1231: Why does Adept suck?
<moody> hallooo
<moody> where is poland :P
<Stranger1231> synaptic is just better
<AstroGirl> I answered my own question. I wrote ls -s.. :p :p thanks anyways. :)
<fkm> I agree that the search in Synaptic might be an advantage for slow computers
<greywolf> moody: #ubuntu-pl
<aguitel> one question ,how i know if my  wireless network is working ?
<moody> thx greywolf
<greywolf> moody: sure
<moody> [01:52]  [Informacje]  Szukanie serwera #ubuntu-pl:6667...
<moody> [01:52]  [Bd]  Connection to Server #ubuntu-pl lost: wyszukiwanie nazwy nie powiodo si. Trying to reconnect.
<fkm> aguitel: If you're still online when you unplug your ethernet cable ;)
<moody> wattafak ?
<greywolf> moody: it's a channel ;)
<moody> ok , it's on :P
<greywolf> moody: not another server
<greywolf> heh
<moody> sure
<Stranger1231> guys, i get this problem in the yakuake: i have the tabs transparrent by default, but only the first tab which i open is actually transparent, the others, if u open them, aren't. is this normal or smth?
<aguitel> fkm,windows have network light below in the bar
<Angelus> hello i just saw a site, does ubuntusatanic really exist?
<navets> does anyone here know of good VoIP software for linux?
<moody> omg
<Stranger1231> Angelus: i've seen it too
<Stranger1231> somewhere)
<fkm> aguitel: What windows? And do you use KNetworkManager or something else?
<Angelus> did you try it?
<Stranger1231> no, i never got it
<wers> with kpackage and rpm installed, does that mean that I can install rpms without using alien?
<Stranger1231> seen screenshots too, nothing special
<Angelus> no, you must use alien
<Angelus> yeah
<Angelus> i saw the screen shots
<nosrednaekim> wers: where did you get rpm for debian?
<Angelus> they look nice
<Stranger1231> ^)
<nosrednaekim> screenshots of what?
<Stranger1231> satanic and all?=)
<wers> rpm from the official repositories I gues
<Theory> wers: you may be able to install packages. It is possible (but very unlikely) the things you install will even work. it will certainly result in breaking your system somewhere down the line when you try to update
<nosrednaekim> wow.. I didn't know it was in there. I would think using it would be dangerous to say in the least
<Angelus> nosrednaekim: ubuntu satanic edition
<Angelus> :|
<nosrednaekim> oh!.... I LOVE the login screen for that!
<wers> Theory, I guess, I wouldn't bother installing rpms with KPackage
<wers> has anyone here tried kpackage? It looks good to me.. I wonder why Adept is the default gui installer instead of kpackage
<nosrednaekim> because adept is better for apt.
<nosrednaekim> I think kpackage is more of a general-use thing.
* lufthanza wonders if kpackage supports portage
<wers> oooh.. and it seems that it is dangerous for non-debs
<Stranger1231> what's the default installe in debian? adept?
<nosrednaekim> synaptic I believe, maybe aptitude
<wers> I don't know with debian, but for Sidux (debian sid), it's kpackage
<lufthanza> Stranger1231: apt-get no doubt
<Stranger1231> :)
<Theory> kubuntu seems to favour adept
<AstroGirl> I'm having trouble with the symlink again. I'm trying to use it with Ktorrent, but Ktorrent doesn't seem to know how much of the files have been downloaded through the symlink.
<AstroGirl> Should I have done something else?
<wers> If i'm not mistaken, Adept is sponsored by canonical
<wers> I seem to read about it somewhere
<lufthanza> Theory: thats because adept is kde/qt based, while synaptic requires gnome and gtk libs
<lufthanza> gnome libs*
<wers> Adept Manager is a GUI to the Advanced Packaging Tool for KDE. Adept is developed by Peter Rokai and is sponsored by Canonical Ltd. through the Kubuntu project. Current release is 2.1.-Wikipedia
<boris_> lynard skynards
<fkm> Stranger1231: Kubuntu changed from Synaptic to Adept. Debian in general doesn't have a default GUI as far as I know. So I guess yoou could say APT-GET is the default. But I think that's not what you wanted to know
<Sanne> wers: everything in kubuntu's kde is sponsored by canonical through the kubuntu project. So is everything that is in ubuntu's gnome.
<navets> hey if somebody here wouldnt mind taking a look at my website and telling me how I could improve on things website is http://navetz.com
<boris_> i need good download page
<Stranger1231> fkm, thanks)
<fkm> You're welcome :)
<fkm> navets: Take out the background pictures :P
<Stranger1231> does anyone know how to change the types of documents, which u can create by right-clicking either on the desktop or in any folder?
<Stranger1231> cause i have options there like "kword document", though i don't even have it installed )
<navets> fkm: awww i thought the background was cool
<fkm> Well, let's say it's a question of taste. And I'm one of those over idealistic webdeveloppers ;)
<Sanne> navets: try to get rid of validation errors, and I would really recommend to use the strict doctype for new websites. Also check out #web and #css for specific help. Validation result: http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http%3A%2F%2Fnavetz.com%2F
<boris_> here is no rock fans
<boris_> ;(
<aguitel> wers,if i will install synaptic ,can i  manage my update with it?
<wers> of course, aguitel
<navets> Sanne: i have only been doing this for about a month, so im not even to sure what the doctype does but I will definatly look into it
<wers> but what's the point?
<aguitel> thanks
<wers> adept works and it's QT
<Stranger1231> i guess it's just a matter of taste
<boris_> linard
<wers> aguitel, it's just that, I don't think synaptic will come out of your system tray to notify you about updates
<Sanne> navets: ok, then your HTML is not bad for a beginner :) I find this site a nice reference if you're starting out: http://www.htmldog.com/ And now we're definitely getting offtopic :)
<aguitel> ok
<aguitel> Adept yes
<stdin> wers: well, actually it will
<navets> Sanne: haha thanks alot for the help, I will look into this
<boris_> RGISTER linard
<Sanne> navets: you're welcome :)
<wers> !linard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boris_> REGISTER linard
<wers> I guess ubotu does not know music
<wers> haha
<boris_> ahahha
<level1> Hi, when I installed with the alternate install cd, it asked for my wireless password and somehow found my wireless network.  Now knetworkmanager doesn't have any options availiable, but somehow I'm able to be on the internet
<boris_> but it will
<wers> !Megadeth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about megadeth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<level1> anyway, I want to fix that so I can choose which networks I connect to
<Sanne> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<boris_> hahah
<level1> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<boris_> i need to register somewer
<nosrednaekim> level1: knetworkmanager is quite buggy... you can use wlassistant
<wers> sorry
<boris_> i will pay 100 yero
<boris_> for lynard skynards
<boris_> old cocertz
<nosrednaekim> !register | boris_
<ubotu> boris_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<level1> nosrednaekim: can wlassist be run as a panel applet?
<wers> level1, I don't think so
<aguitel> one question,is kubuntu stable like ubuntu gnome?
<nosrednaekim> level1: hmm.. no
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: certainly
<boris_> !register | boris_
<wers> level1, if you want dock wlassistant with kdocker ;)
<byteshack> how can I set kdm to be the default? gdm is taking over right now?
<nosrednaekim> byteshack "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<aguitel> root_ ,hola
<level1> wers: how do you use kdocker?
<byteshack> nosrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> byteshack: NP.
<wers> level1, install it, then when you run it, your mouse cursor will change. With that cursor, select the app to dock
<stdin> boris_: to register your nickname look at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<wers> level1, if you want to monitor your network, I guess knetworkmonitor will do.. I am just not sure if that is the name of the app
<alex__> NamShub: evo3
<alex__> ngon vaken ?
<alex__> anybody awake ?
<boris_> stdin,, what do i do now
<stdin> boris_: follow those instructions
<level1> why is it almost half the time programs run with kdesu just don't run?
<Soutane> level1: try using sudo instead.
<stdin> level1: NO don't
<stdin> sudo is for command line apps, not GUIs
<level1> Soutane: wow, you should know that
<Soutane> Well, it would explain why kdesu isn't working for him if he's trying to run command line apps, wouldn't it?
<boris_> it says thet my pasword is incorect
<boris_> stdin
<stdin> no, kdesu can run command line apps too, with no trouble. just sudo shouldn't be uses to run GUIs
<stdin> boris_: have you registered ?
<level1> Soutane: anyway, I'm talking about gui apps
<boris_> no
<level1> stdin: basically, the program just doesn't start.  I get the launch feedback but it doesn't actually work
<stdin> boris_: you need to register before you identify
<Sanne> level1: sometimes kdesu won't run if you just used sudo before. It has to do with the sudo timestamp that confuses kdesu. 'sudo -k' resets the timestamp and lets kdesu run again.
<nosrednaekim> level1: yeah, I know what you are saying.... ussually its TK apps for me though
<stdin> level1: I think it just happens sometimes with kdesu
<level1> hmmm... you'd think that this would be worthy of a bug report
<stdin> level1: there may be a bug report on it, if not then defiantly report it
<Sanne> level1: IIRC it is already reported... I think I have the worjaround from a bug at launchapd.
<klobster> stdin: defiantly is the _only_ way to log bugs ^.^
<wers> why is that, when I was to apt-get remove bittorrent, it wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop as well?
<boris_> i tipe register pasword, but it would not work
<boris_> stdin
<Theory> wers: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, allowing people to easily install all the packages needed to have a featureful desktop
<Theory> it does this by depending on lots of other packages, include bittorrent
<stdin> wers: because gnome-btdownload depends on bittorrent and ubuntu-desktop depends on gnome-btdownload
<wers> yep, so how do I uninstalll bottorrent without removin ubuntu-desktop?
<level1> thats weird... why does the launchpad timeout error page  recomend that I tell them about the error?   Why don't they just have the server register the error and look at the reports?
<stdin> boris_: you type "/msg NickServ REGISTER PutYourPasswordHere"
<stdin> wers: you can't
<Sanne> level1: kdesu bug is reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/kdebase/+bug/50971
<boris_> NickServ- The nickname [boris_]  is already registered
<boris_> stdin
<wers> isn't it ironic that the metapackage, ubuntu-desktop, depends on a package such as gnome-bitdownload?
<jhutchins> wers: ubuntu-desktop isn't really a package, it's a meta package that lists as dependencies all of the packages that make up the ubuntu desktop.
<stdin> boris_: then you have to pick another name
<boris_> how
<Theory> installing ubuntu-desktop will not take away your desktop
<Theory> *uninstalling
<jhutchins> wers: So if you remove a package that it "requires", you remove it too.  All of your other packages stay though.
<jhutchins> wers: Since they're in the apt database, they'll get normal upgrades and such.
<wers> so that means that even if I uninstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, my gnome packages will stay?
<Theory> yes
<Theory> (you might want to avoid doing autoremove afterwards though)
<stdin> wers: you will need to reinstall it when you upgrade to the next version of ubuntu though
<jhutchins> wers: I'm not absolutely positive that if you explicitly remove ubuntu-desktop, but I know that if it's removed because you remove something else it doesn't do anything.
<stdin> (or it is HIGHLY reccommended)
<wers> okay.. do you know how I set Ktorrent as my default bottorrent client instead of bittorrent?
<jhutchins> wers: get a torrent file or create one on your local machine.  Right-click on that file and choose "Open With".  There will be a checkbox to remember the file association.
<jhutchins> wers: That's the easy way.
<aguitel> what about Beryl in kubuntu desktop?
<wers> Yeah, i know that, but I want to change the default client
<wers> i guess, i will just remove bittorrent
<stdin> wers: right click the torrent file, Open With -> Other > Remember application association for this type of file
<wers> thanks, stdin! :)
<wers> has anyone here successfully synced a pocket pc with Kubuntu Feisty?
<wers> there is a known bug that synce-kde does not work with feisty and it has been about three months since I started trying to find a workaround
<jhutchins> wers: That will change the default, or you can go in through the settings and change the file association there.
<wers> what settings jhutchins? in kcontrol?
<raymond> how do i make it so clicking the middle button on my mouse in firefox opens links in a new tab?
<wers> all along,  it's in file associations! haha.. I have done this for dolphin before
<klobster> so my system randomly locked up last night, and then today locked up at the kde login prompt, and when it rebooted showed several fsck errors ( inodes multiply attatched, lost chains, etc), and this time it did boot, but it it took a long time to get to the login screen.  Anyone know how I can diagnose this?
<jhutchins> wers: I think it's something like helper applications in konqueror.
<wers> I managed to do it in kcontrol
<wers> it's also much faster their because of the search feature
<aguitel> where is kcontrol?
<jhutchins> wers: settings/file associations.
<wers> alt+f2 then enter kcontrol
<wers> jhutchins, I just used the search feature in kcontrol. that's why I prefer it over system settings
<Sanne> klobster: I would start with a memory test, there's one on the desktop cd (memtest). Let it run for a few hours.
<jhutchins> The right-click method is easier when it's something like a sound file and you want to change a whole range of associated extensions.
<klobster> sanne: there is one at the bootup screen in grub as well, no?
<Sanne> klobster: there is, but I would think it better to use an external test... since something in your system might be broken. Just to eliminate that possibility.
<klobster> it was strange.  at one point I could switch to a tty screen,but after I entered my username it would hang before it even asked for a password
<klobster> Sanne: ok, I will try the disc.
<wers> wow.. I just found a katapult-like open source app for windows--> http://www.launchy.net/
<wers> wonderful
<Sanne> klobster: I also had some weird issues once that turned out to be bad memory.
<Sanne> klobster: good luck!
<MVBox2> hi all
<nosrednaekim> hey
<cameron_> where do I get mp3, wma, flac decoders for Amorak?
<nosrednaekim> cameron_: "libxine-extracodecs"
<nosrednaekim> for mp3 at least
<nosrednaekim> wma might also be in there... but i'm not sure
<cameron_> checking...
<MVBox2> i can't save any new configrtion's , can i do that using command line or ssh ?
<nosrednaekim> cameron_: thats a package BTW, not a site
<MVBox2> any advice ?
<cameron_> IU know, I'm getting it's then going to tell u if it works
<saki_knin>  /msg NickServ REGISTER forticaknin
<wers> has anyone her successfully installed katapult fast track? it looks like a good app but is hard to install
<saki_knin>  /msg NickServ REGISTER forticaknin
<rodrigo> any one of you can tell me how to installl a spanish dictionary to check the sepelling in that language with open office?
<rodrigo> or kword?
<Aranel> saki_knin: hey, i think u must change your password :)
<saki_knin> yea
<saki_knin> i will go locko
<saki_knin> ili popizdi cu
<saki_knin> :9
<saki_knin> :)
<saki_knin> stdin, i have register
<saki_knin> evryone knows my pasword :9
<saki_knin> stdin:
<stdin> saki_knin: you can change it
<saki_knin> how
<saki_knin> but i need Lynard skynards
<saki_knin> fuck the pasword
<stdin> saki_knin: watch the language!
<saki_knin> ok
<saki_knin> sorry
<stdin> saki_knin: to reset your pass /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD NewPass
<saki_knin> cool
<saki_knin> and now wath
<cameron_> it didn't work
<stdin> you are registered
<cameron_> :(
<saki_knin> how thet help me
<stdin> you wanted to register, now you are
<moody> on http://www.nvidia.pl/page/drivers.html i must take a x64 or x86
<moody> wtf ?
<saki_knin> and i want Lynard Skynards
<moody> how to check ?
<saki_knin> download it
<moody> x64 ?
<moody> x86 ?
<cameron_> I re-installed Amarok and it worked..., W00t
<stdin> moody: which did you install, amd64 or x86?
<moody> i don't know
<moody> i've got kubuntu
<moody> but i don't know anything more
<saki_knin>  Lynard Skynards
<saki_knin> plz
<saki_knin> i wont to lisen
<moody> mininova.org
<moody> youtube.com
<stdin> moody: ok, run "dpkg --print-architecture"
<saki_knin> there is no on minova
<saki_knin>  Lynard Skynards
<saki_knin> and youtube
<stdin> saki_knin: if it has nothing to do with Kubuntu support, take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<moody> i386
<saki_knin> ok
<moody> so 86 ?
<stdin> moody: then you get the x86 version, but why not install the package from ubuntu?
<wolferine> can someone help, when I vnc into my other box, I see no desktop
<moody> display can't see good sterowniki :P
<jhutchins> wolferine: What do you see?
<wolferine> jhutchins, blank background, and maybe a shell
<wolferine> shell in a window
<moody> and my resolution max is 1024
<wolferine> what the hell
<jhutchins> wolferine: You were hoping to see the active desktop, right?
<wolferine> it was because I wasnt logged into the system yet
<jhutchins> Mmmhmm.
<wolferine> thats retarded
<jhutchins> Yeah, all the VNC clients are a little wierd about what they're trying to do.
<jhutchins> wolferine: It sould be obvious that if you wanted your own login, you'd just use X forwarding.
<wolferine> obvious?
<wolferine> what do you mean?
<aguitel> when Adapt is finish installing updates and upgrades is neccesary to restart?
<Soutane> aguitel: nope.  Linux is not like Windows in that regard.
<aguitel> ok
<stdin> aguitel: only if it tells you, in the system tray, otherwise not
<aguitel> ok
<cameron_> How do I install Java?
<cameron_> 6
<stdin> cameron_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<wolferine> cameron_, consult the ubuntu guide
<wolferine> cameron_, google, 'ubuntu guide'
<saki_knin> way
<cameron_> I already installed the runtime files from adept maneger
<cameron_> but it's not working on firefox, but the website just gives me  Sun Java6: sun-java6-plugin
<saki_knin> stdin:
<aguitel> could i install Beryl with :apt-get install beryl ?
<stdin> cameron_: you need to install the plugin, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<stdin> saki_knin: yes?
<saki_knin> they have kick me
<stdin> yes, I saw
<cameron_> should I go ahead and uninstall the runtime files?
<saki_knin> from thet irc
<stdin> cameron_: no, the plugin needs that
<cameron_> kk
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<sparr> I have a locale archive file (I think) that my localedef cant or wont read.  Any ideas on getting data out of it?  I would like to remove some locales.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<specialbuddy> what program should I use if In want to shorten up a song so that I can make it a ringtone
<robotgeek> specialbuddy: audacity
<specialbuddy> I tried that and it doesn't work
<robotgeek> specialbuddy: define "doesn't work"
<specialbuddy> I keep getting an error and don't know how to fix it so I thought I would try something else
<robotgeek> specialbuddy: what error are you getting?
<specialbuddy> well it works now
<robotgeek> specialbuddy: :)
<specialbuddy> weird
<specialbuddy> I was reading that some people had the same problem
<robotgeek> we are all miracle workers here!
<specialbuddy> sometimes it doesn't work
<specialbuddy> it kept saying something about output
<rodrigo> hello
<tank> hey :P
<TimK65> Hi, is anyone here familiar with the soundKonverter application? It's giving me trouble.
<tank> everyone is having sound problems today...sorry I cant help ya
<rodrigo> I can't access to  adept installer
<rodrigo> how can I close all the programs that may don't let it work?
<stdin> rodrigo: what happens when you try to open adept?
<rodrigo> it says this Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one
<stdin> rodrigo: open konsole and run " sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<stdin> rodrigo: all one line, including the " ; "
<rodrigo> stdin: thanks let me try it
<rodrigo> ok now?
<MVBox2> stdin, what these command doing ?
<rodrigo> stdin: ok now what do i do?
<tank> is it possible to save ssh information so I dont have to re-type it every time?
<stdin> rodrigo: adept should work now
<rodrigo> ok let me see
<stdin> MVBox2: the 1st one kill any process using dpkg and the 2nd one tells adept to complete anything it was doing before
<rodrigo> stdin: hey thanks what was the problem?
<stdin> MVBox2: erm, tells dpkg, not adept
<stdin> rodrigo: sometimes, when adept crashes or is interupted it doesn't clean up properly
<MVBox2> stdin,mmm thanx alot
<stdin> np :)
<Sergiu1> tt
<Sergiu1> rr
<stdin> any other letters you want to test?
<Sergiu1> no
<Sergiu1> why?
<stdin> ;)
<Sergiu1> ;)
<MVBox2> my must proplem on kubuntu that i can't save my new configrtion's r there any way to do that cli ?
<robotgeek> MVBox2: what configurations?
<MVBox2> network configrtion: wlan,gateway ip ..etc
<robotgeek> MVBox2: well, the file is in /etc/network/interfaces if you are NOT using knetworkmanager
<Sergiu1> MVBox2: click apply twice
<stdin> did you press the administer mode button ?
<MVBox2> no becus ther's error in the medule :(
<Sergiu1> MVBox2: what you natal language?
<Sergiu1> :)
<Sergiu1> what is*
<MVBox2> and knetworkmanager dosn't save any new changes
<MVBox2> Sergiu1,Arabic
<Sergiu1> your*
<stdin> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<MVBox2> stdin,!?
<Sergiu1> MVBox2: try again , i also experience the same error ...
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sergiu1> try again to change the value
<stdin> MVBox2: it's a cue fot ubotu
<MVBox2> okay
<Sergiu1> i don't think it's an error
<Sergiu1> :D
<ioioioioiiiio> hi, will kubuntu gutsy have kde 4?
<Lopin> Okay...  I'm trying to boot a cd version, off of my hard disk, and it's hanging, and doing some odd things...
<MVBox2> i donno but i don't care about GUI so that why i'm asking how it's don using CLI :)
<stdin> ioioioioiiiio: no, not by default
<stdin> MVBox2: like robotgeek said, the file is in /etc/network/interfaces if you are NOT using knetworkmanager
<elite101> hello
<Sergiu1> hi
<elite101> hey lol
<Sergiu1> :)
<robotgeek> MVBox2: "man 5 interfaces" is also useful
<Lopin> Anyone know how to use a kernel off of a cd, on a hard disk, and how I put it in grub to get it working right...
<elite101> uhhh i cant get why i install from the livecd that when im running it off the HDD it doesnt show the install option?
<elite101> :P jk
<elite101> obv
<elite101> but my "ath" pci wireless card does not work in kubuntu when installed on the HD? only on the livecd? why is this?
<Lopin> Is anyone listening?
<Lopin> To any of us?...
<robotgeek> sure we are
<Sergiu1> elite101: maybe you need to configure it?
<Sergiu1> :D
<Lopin> Okay...  Can anyone help me with configuring my kernel so it doesn't get stuck in a loop...
<elite101> i know that
<Sergiu1> :)
<Aondo> Sergiu1  it's you? :D
<elite101> but its not showing up in the network option
<elite101> its shows ETH
<Sergiu1> Aondo: yea :)
<elite101> but not ath
<robotgeek> Lopin: you would need to put entries in /boot , add entries in menu.lst (for grub) and put modules in the correct places
<Aondo> :P
<robotgeek> Lopin: plus, i am not sure if that would even work
<Lopin> I'm just to the point where I'm trying to figure out what options to send to the kernel...  It's locking up after a momment, talking about starting kjournaled, and trying to mount the floppy as an ext3 file system...
<Lopin> And, it'll just sit there and read the floppy forever if I'd let it...
<ioioioioiiiio> just read the ars technica review of it and it looked really cool
<Lopin> I have the contents of the kubuntu live disk in a folder called kubuntu on my hd...  I have an entry in the grub list pointing to the vmlinuz, and initrd.gz in the casper folder...
<ioioioioiiiio> how stable is the current gutsy kubuntu
<Biovore> it isn't yet..
<stdin> ioioioioiiiio: it's a development version, it's stability changes, but the place to ask is #ubuntu+1
<specialbuddy> how do I find a file with beagle
<specialbuddy> I can't find anything
<malcolmb> Do you have the beagled service running?
<specialbuddy> I think so
<specialbuddy> yeah it's started
<specialbuddy> and I downloaded Kerry
<Lopin> What does the preseed file do?
<Lopin> Okay...  I'll be back...  I'm gonna try this again...
<Lopin> root (hd0,0)
<Lopin> kernel (hd0,0)/kubuntu/casper/vmlinuz append file=(hd0,0)/kubuntu/preseed/kubuntu.seed  boot=(hd0,0)/kubuntu/casper initrd=(hd0,0)kubuntu/casper/initrd.gz root=(hd0,0) rw --
<Lopin> initrd (hd0,0)/kubuntu/casper/initrd.gz
<Lopin> boot
<specialbuddy> does it take a long time to index everything with beagle
<specialbuddy> because I'm not finding much
<tank> does anyone happen to know the location that TCL installs when you apt-get tcl8.4
<Littleboots> tank: have you tried "whereis TCL"
<tank> no brb thanks
<tank> tank@Server:~$ whereis TCL
<tank> TCL:
<Littleboots> =(
<tank> nothing?
<stdin> tank: dpkg -L tcl8.4
<tank> hmm that seems to have worked
<tank> thanks
<Littleboots> whereis worked too, just needed to lowercase the tcl =/
<sparr> I --force'd a package to install despite broken dependencies.  How can I tell apt to ignore those broken dependencies as I do other things?
<tank> ahh I see thanks Littleboots
<mimik> i have a second hard drive i mounted, it keeps crashing every time i access data from it
<mimik> what's wrong?
<fester> I have samba and nfs. My object files are set for sharing. How do I make these  shared files available on my local network?
<tank> ok...so if a program says my tcl version is way to old and apt-get upgrade doesnt work should I download it from the website and do what?
<tank> sorry bad question I know
<stdin> what program??
<miles> is Biovre in here?
<elite101> nope?
<miles> o
<elite101> well he is but
<elite101> not responding
* miles using bitchx, not sure how to check whos in IRC
<elite101> lol
<elite101> ;)
<elite101> u mean Xchat
* miles loves cli tho
<elite101> im using Konversation?
<miles> is that what it is called?
<elite101> why not u that
<elite101> use*
<stdin> miles: use tab
<tank> I'm trying to install an eggdrop bot on a server
<elite101> are u running kubuntu?
<miles> ooooooo thanks
<tank> yes
<miles> ya
<elite101> lol
<elite101> well its good i guess looks way better than Xchat
<miles> so anyways, does anyone here program in C?
<miles> or c++?
<elite101> yeah biovore does
<nosrednaekim> Python....
<elite101> :P
* stdin is learning C++
* elite101 says whaaa??!?!?
<stdin> but that's -ot
<ardchoille> stdin: I'm sorry ;)
<miles> people at work were clownin me today because i am studying C
<miles> but im the only true linux user there...they just dont get it
<ioioioioiiiio> eew c++ :(
<elite101> whats wrong with C++?
<miles> yea or C?
<stdin> C++ is better than C, just look at it's name
<elite101> lol
<elite101> lol haha
<miles> yea, im studying C as a precursor to C++
<miles> since C++ is pretty much C OOP
* stdin skipped C alltogether
<elite101> well if study instead of being a A student why not a A++
<miles> pun?
<elite101> lol yeah
<ioioioioiiiio> interpreted languages are vastly quicker and easier to program in, and produce less bugs usually
<elite101> :P a very bad one
<elite101> i meant to say
<miles> haha
<stdin> ioioioioiiiio: and have a ton of overhead/bloat
<navets> how do you create a gradient with gimp
<elite101> If u study and become good u can be a A student or even a A++ student
<jmancine> bcm43xx
<elite101> ;)
<miles> C has given me nothing but a greater understanding of programming in general
<nosrednaekim> ioioioioiiiio: faster? haha yeah right.I like python and all, but you are WRONG
<ioioioioiiiio> well some are getting much better, haskell for instance
<elite101> whats python?
<nosrednaekim> elite101: programming language
<elite101> a programing program?
<elite101> ic
<ioioioioiiiio> nosrednaekim, quicker to PROGRAM in
<nosrednaekim> oh, yeah, I agree with you there
<elite101> any one here heard of DEFCON15?
<elite101> ;) its may favv. thing
<miles> elite101: ya
<elite101> i wish i can go there thou
<stdin> erm, this is too offtopic
<elite101> sorry
<miles> if you go there, the feds track u
<elite101> lol
<ioioioioiiiio> c is awesome for things like the kernel, graphics, etc
<stdin> continue it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<elite101> okay
<miles> they might be trackin me right now
<elite101> ;)
<miles> uh oh
<jmancine> i cant get wireless on kubuntu, i dont know how to install the driver,anyone know?
<miles> C helped me understand what "System.exit(0)" does in java
<nosrednaekim> jmancine: sure.... what chipset do you have?
<stdin> jmancine: you need the bcm43xx-fwcutter package
<nosrednaekim> jmancine: are you on wired riht now?
<Sergiu1> KDE4 will not be in the next realize of kubuntu ?
<Sergiu1> )
<miles> sergiul, no it will not
<jmancine> its installed through adept
<nosrednaekim> Sergiu1: nope
<miles> admiral ackbar says, "its a trap!"
<Sergiu1> miles: why so
<ioioioioiiiio> does kubuntu come with the same drivers etc as ubuntu?
<jmancine> yes im on wired
<elite101> lol i still got KDE 3.5.2
<stdin> jmancine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29
<stdin> Sergiu1: no
<stdin> Sergiu1: kde4 won't be ready for 1
<Sergiu1> ioioioioiiiio: yes
<nosrednaekim> ioioioioiiiio: yes
<miles> sergiul: why so what?
<miles> admiral ackbar or kde4?
<Sergiu1> miles: kde4 won't be read for 1
<Sergiu1> now i it's clear
<miles> o, sorry, i was googling for a pic of admiral ackbar saying "its a trap!"
<elite101> who program's for kubuntu distro? any of u ppl in here?
<elite101> can u put my name in the start up? lol :P
<stdin> elite101: no
<elite101> Welcome to ELITE101 KDE4
<elite101> :P
<elite101> jk
<ardchoille> Does the flash plugin not owrk on some sites?
<elite101> ohh
<elite101> well who does program for kubuntu?
<stdin> ardchoille: the flash plugin version 9 should work
<elite101> u guys are rele smart? i bet u program things after but i mean like acutally be apart of the team :)
<ardchoille> stdin: It doesn't seem to work on sopme sites, have a look at http://www.johnnycash.com/  it asks me to download and install it
<nosrednaekim> elite101: lots of people, why?
<elite101> ohh well none of uguys?
<miles> elite101, kubuntu.org has the developers names on it
<elite101> i was wondering since its free and all do they get paid? or is it something they do for other ppl
<miles> the main ones
<elite101> ic
<stdin> ardchoille: works fine, just click on that guys face :p
<stdin> elite101: that don't get paid
<Sergiu1> ardchoille: works fine
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<elite101> they* or that*?
<stdin> elite101: *they don't get paid
<elite101> ic
<elite101> well who funds the kubuntu and the livecd shipment? i would really like to get Xubuntu...if its any good?
<elite101> last question^ ;)
<stdin> !offtopic | elite101, unless it's a support questuon, ask it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> elite101, unless it's a support questuon, ask it in #kubuntu-offtopic: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* miles knows there are only 10 types of people, those that know binary and those that dont
* holycow takes bash.org from miles bookmarks
<holycow> lets see how clever you are now
<holycow> -_-
* miles is dumbfounded, - 2xp
<holycow> appearently not very
<holycow> >_>
<miles> i dont get it
<holycow> i kid i kid
<miles> can u explain it at least?
<holycow> which part
<holycow> the part about where you aren't clever
<holycow> or
<nosrednaekim> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<holycow> the part where you are copying from bash.org?
<holycow> :)
<atrocity> is there a reason my sound sounds...crappy...in linux but crisp in windows?
<miles> o.....
<holycow> i'm buggin ya miles :)
* miles never seen bash.org
<holycow> no biggie, post away
<holycow> spend some time on it, its a fun site :)
<nosrednaekim> atrocity: do you have an HD audio card?
<master_> nick Uli
<atrocity> no
<miles> i am using a cli irc client, and my shell is bash, i was wondering how you knew that?
<atrocity> it sounds like it's getting bass'ed out or something
<elite101> anyone here using a USB DOGGLE that worked rite off the bat and is very cheap?
<elite101> if so what is the brand and model #
<nosrednaekim> atrocity: what are you using to play the audio with?
<atrocity> flash player in a browser and xmms
<atrocity> both sound the same
<master_> i'm spanish, i have a problem. I stole menu bar in kopete. How i can add? thanks
<master_> nickname ulises
<nosrednaekim> atrocity: hmm, ok. if you use amarok, you can modify the equalizer to get rid of bass. but for flash..IDK
<stdin> master_: Ctrl-M (and there is a #kubuntu-es)
<master_> thanks
<elite101> ^^^
<pepe_> kubuntu.es is fall
<atrocity> yeah
<atrocity> the bass is all the way down
<atrocity> but it's like..muffled
<elite101> anyone here using a USB DOGGLE that worked rite off the bat and is very cheap?
<atrocity> like in a shitty sound system when bass cracks because the speakers are too loud
<nosrednaekim> atrocity: hmmm.... yeah....
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<atrocity> eep, sorry
<stdin> pepe_: #kubuntu-es not #kubuntu.es
<Sergiu1> hey
<nosrednaekim> atrocity: I've never debugged audio quality before ;) maybe go over to #alsa
<elite101> well then does anyone have a USB doggle that worked without using any ndiswrapper or something?
<master_> how change my nickname?
<dom> elite101,  any of them.  i've used "Sandisk Cruzer", "Lexar Jumpdrive", etc
<elite101> what?
<atrocity> kk, thanks :)
<elite101> lol SD makes an wi-fi doggle?
<elite101> :s
<nosrednaekim> I think he means a wifi dongle
<elite101> yeah sorry
<elite101> i should of said that
<elite101> but is anyone useing a USB WIFI Doggle rite now that didnt have to go threw anything like ndiswrapper?
<elite101> im a person who cant use ndiswrapper because it doesnt like me. and i dont like it and in my world everything is click-boom and it works :)
<moody> moody@moody:~$ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moody> sudo: gedit: command not found
<moody> moody@moody:~$
<moody> whatthefak ?
<holycow> install gedit
<holycow> then do gksudo gedit instead
<moody> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee aha
<holycow> don't use sudo with gui apps
<stdin> moody: no, use kdesu kate
<moody> can i replace the gedit with kate ?
<atrocity> lol, why not?
<stdin> yes
<stdin> !kdesu | atrocity
<ubotu> atrocity: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
* stdin hugs ubotu
<holycow> you aren't replacing anything
<holycow> your just installing another text editor
<moody> so ...
<moody> moody@moody:~$ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moody> sudo: gedit: command not found
<moody> moody@moody:~$
<moody> so ....
<moody> moody@moody:~$ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moody> sudo: gedit: command not found
<moody> moody@moody:~$
<stdin> !paste | moody
<ubotu> moody: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<moody> fakk
<moody> sorry guys
<holycow> just remember for gnome apps you use gksudo, for kde apps you use kdesu
<atrocity> ubotu: eep, kk, lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eep, kk, lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atrocity> i'll have to remember to stop doing that then
<stdin> moody: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atrocity> ...did i just talk to a bot?
<Sergiu1> atrocity: you did
<ardchoille> atrocity: Yes
<atrocity> :D
<Sergiu1> :D
<Sergiu1> ups
<moody> thx
<Sergiu1> sorry for offtopic
<ardchoille> moody: Don't use sudo for gui apps, use kdesu or gksudo
<ardchoille> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Sergiu1> i forget that this is kubuntu official support channel
<stdin> Sergiu1: just look at the /topic
<Sergiu1> stdin :P
<Sergiu1> ok, sorry again
<nosrednaekim> actuallly, you use gksudo while in gnome,and kdesu while in kde
<holycow> not entirely correct
<holycow> you use gksudo FOR gnome apps and kdesu FOR kde apps
<elite101> im a person who cant use ndiswrapper because it doesnt like me. and i dont like it and in my world everything is click-boom and it works :)
<nosrednaekim> really? kdesu synaptic works fine
<holycow> you can run anyone one you want at any tim ehowever, regardless of environment
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok
<holycow> so does sudo synaptic
<holycow> lol :)
<ardchoille> holycow: Actually, I just use kdesu for all gui admin tasks in kde
<nosrednaekim> well yeah...
<elite101> everytime i use my microwave my dog barks and the tv burns out? someone said its because i didnt port-forward
<elite101> is this so?
<nosrednaekim> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> elite101: again, that's ok in -offtopic, but not here
<elite101> sorry lol
<elite101> its was a funny but i do have a prob
<moody> i'm installed drivers for graphic card , should i reboot for use it ?
<elite101> my wireless
<stdin> moody: just restart X
<moody> ok
<elite101> crtl alt backspace?
<moody> how to restart x with command ?
<stdin> moody: logout, and press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<moody> ok
<stdin> you'll want to logout first
<ardchoille> moody: logout, then:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
* vastinfest labas rytas
<nosrednaekim> or log out-> sessions menu->restart x server
<stdin> almost the same as logout and c-a-bs
<nosrednaekim> yeah, but I hread once that ctrl+alt+bkspce did n't restart SOMETHING. I forget what...
<nosrednaekim> *heard
<Littleboots> x
<Littleboots> it restarts x
<stdin> it restarts KDM, all KDM does is start X
<stdin> once X exit's KDM just restarts it
<nosrednaekim> ahh... i'm tired..... c ya'll
<nosrednaekim> :)
<stdin> tired? ha, it's 4:16am here
<nosrednaekim> you POOR creature.
<nosrednaekim> 11 pm here
<stdin> I'll just connect a coffee IV tomorrow
<Sergiu1> :)
<ubuntu__> hello
<moody> #ubuntu-pl ?
<Wiggles> ?
<moody> ok it's on :P
<moody> i try to connect :P
<moody> and it's ok
<Wiggles> I have a problem
<stdin> if you don't ask no one can answer
<Wiggles> does anyone know how I can move files from a Vista installation on to my usb drive via a live cd?
<stdin> mount the ntfs partition and copy over
<Wiggles> i'm not sure what you mean
<Wiggles> i'm new to linux altogether
<Sergiu1> does he know hot to mount the ntfs parition ?>L)
<stdin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<miles> Wiggles: admiral ackbar says "its a trap!!1"
<stdin> Wiggles: that link tells you how to
<banjooie> Okay, so, I'm running a program that hasn't been updated for some time. Like, a couple years
<banjooie> Or, rather, trying to install it. It's asking for 'xlib6g'
<banjooie> If I'm to understand, this no longer exists. What do I do?
<moody> sudo gedit in kde i can replace with ?
<banjooie> I use nano.
<moody> kdesu kate ?
<stdin> moody: kdesu kate
<banjooie> So, since xlib6g has been removed entirely, is there anything I can do to get this program to work?
<moody> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<banjooie> Ooh, the 'KDE thinks you have a tablet' problem
<stdin> moody: ignore that
<stdin> banjooie: only if you find an old source package for it and compile it
<banjooie> ...So if I compile it from source, it won't need it
<stdin> banjooie: and it's nothing to do with KDE
<banjooie> No, I mean the bad device thing was KDe.
<banjooie> Not the xlib thing, it's obviously a debian thing from my attempts at googling.
<stdin> banjooie: no, if you compile that xlib6g thing from source
<banjooie> The problem here is: I cannot /find/ xlib6g. I am to understand it conflicts with some other thing which is why it was removed.
<stdin> banjooie: no, the bad device error is nothing to do with KDE
<banjooie> Well, the xorg.conf thing.
<stdin> you're kinda stuck then
<banjooie> argh.
<Wiggles> Ahhh, Thanks everyone!  (sorry for late reply, I was afk)
<jhutchins> !bad device
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<banjooie> Okay, another question, then. Maybe I'll be lucky this time.
<banjooie> How do I make Print Screen stop opening ksnapshot?
<banjooie> !ksnapshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksnapshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !info ksnapshot
<ubotu> ksnapshot: screenshot utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 172 kB, installed size 432 kB
<jhutchins> banjooie: Your answer lies either in a local man ksnapshot, /usr/share/docs,  or the help within ksnapshot.
<jhutchins> banjooie: Or you could just uninstall the dang thing.  I got a new keyboard and I end up with about six per day.
<elite101> hey is there a screen capture program for kubuntu instead of using Hypercam2 like an open-source free on that doesnt have to be paid for?
<elite101> lol @ jhutchines
<jhutchins> >ZOT<
<jhutchins> elite101: ksnapshot
<elite101> no its doesnt make movies
<jhutchins> By default, bound to the printscreen key.
<elite101> i mean record the whole screen and what i do
<jhutchins> Hrmn.  Yes, but I don't know what it's called.
<elite101> lol hold down the printscreen button and then it will record 30 pics per secound ;)
<banjooie> Well, see, I /have/ uninstalled it.
<banjooie> I've tried that.
<elite101> :P
<elite101> lmao
<banjooie> All that does is make it so when you hit ksnapshot
<elite101> does it work
<banjooie> It gives an error message, 'can't find ksnapshot'
<banjooie> this is equally as irritating
<jhutchins> HAH!
<elite101> lol 30gb been wasted on that snap shot thing i had the button stuck came back i was 2gb short of 500gb :P
<jhutchins> Gonna have to go into kcontrol and fix keyboard shortcuts.
<elite101> lol jk
<banjooie> And I've googled it to no end
<banjooie> all I see is 'We should make print screen start ksnapshot'
<banjooie> It's like the very idea of not wanting this to occur is so baffling as to destroy /minds/.
<elite101> lol hypercam2.exe works good with wine and records in .avi
<stdin> elite101: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<erenko> n.a.
<elite101> thanx stdin,
<banjooie> What the
<banjooie> why the sweet hell was it under /regional and accessibility/.
<elite101> !laguage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laguage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i suck
<banjooie> YAY
<elite101> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<elite101> :P
<elite101> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<elite101> :P
<banjooie> !everything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<banjooie> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<stdin> !botabuse | elite101, banjooie
<ubotu> elite101, banjooie: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<elite101> sorry
<banjooie> D:
<miles> pwn
<elite101> by the bot"
<miles> u scared him
<elite101> night
<elite101> i gotta go go go
<miles> go where?
<elite101> lol to bed bed bed
<elite101> good night all
<elite101> nighty night
<stdin> I was hoping you'd say "to pee pee pee"
<miles> how do you get rid of the bouncy icons in kde?
<miles> i hate them!
<holycow> install gnome
<holycow> *cough*
<stdin> turn off launch feedback
<holycow> i'm kidden
<ubuntu_> hey people
<miles> kde > gnome last time i checked
<zimmo> is there any way of letting my cd-driver working normal?
<miles> cli > kde > xfce > gnome
<zimmo> it can bear the whole install
* mode/#kubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<zimmo> it can not bear the whole install time... the cd-drive fails!
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pool-68-162-74-17.phil.east.verizon.net]  by mneptok
* mode/#kubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<gost87> who this?
<gost87> bay
* jhutchins feeds the coordinates of holycow's IP into the targeting vector of the nuclear death ray...
<jhutchins> miles: xfce > kde for certan cases.
<ubuntu_> hello its rele elite101 i have to keep IRC chat open because ppl constantly chat and it wont dis connect me off the wireless since im on the live cd too
<juancamilo> hi all
<juancamilo> i need help burning a cd, Im using k3b
<miles> jhutchins, xfce > kde on my work laptop
<elite101> wow livecd runs faster than windows
<elite101> :P
<miles> kde > xfce on my pc at home (using right now)
<jhutchins> Yeah, since about 2003 Linux GUI has surpassed windows.
* miles loves finding out about .beryl/settings in home directory
<elite101> :P
<juancamilo> I want to burn an .iso image on a cd with k3b and it says "Cdreocrd has no permission to open the devie"
<juancamilo> anyone?
<jhutchins> juancamilo: Tell us the problem is.  Do not tell us what doesn't happen, tell us what does happen and what you thing should happen instead.
<elite101> think*
<miles> juancamilo: i would open up konsole, type "sudo k3b" and then try
<jhutchins> juancamilo: Ok, that's good.
<elite101> tell us what the problem is *
<stdin> make sure you're in the cdrom group
<elite101> lol u sayed thing? the letter G is not even by the letter K
<jhutchins> actually, under k3b's options should be a k3b setup that sets things to run with the correct permissions.
<elite101> :P
<juancamilo> thanks let me try that
<stdin> miles: if you did sudo k3b, you'd be wrong
<miles> just a guess
<stdin> !kdesu | miles
<ubotu> miles: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<miles> whenever i get an error about permission, i try same operation under sudo
<miles> o
<miles> see i didnt know that
<miles> but that sure does help
<jhutchins> Yeah, I'm must be nodding off, kdesu k3b at best.
<jhutchins> miles: You can end up pretty much having to reinstall from running certain stuff as sudo instead of kdesu.
<stdin> or just deleting your $HOME
<miles> where is kdesu?
<miles> do i need to apt-get?
<stdin> miles: read what ubotu said
<jhutchins> There is definitely something not working with the ubuntu scheme to force sudo on people.  We end up with a LOT of people running way too much stuff under sudo.
<stdin> jhutchins: better than having them login as root
<nomad111> in ubuntu my external NTFS hard drive used to auto mount when plugged in how can i make this happen in kubuntu? is there a way that does not involve editing /etc/fstab?
<jhutchins> I guesss part of it is the Windows mentality where sooner or later you give up and run everything with admin privileges.
<jhutchins> stdin: Yeah, well some of the just unlock root and start running that way full time.
<nomad111> it doesnt auto mount
<miles> stdin: i read it twice, i dont get it
<nomad111> and i have to run mount command every time
<nomad111> which is getting annoying
<jhutchins> nomad111: Why wouldn't you want to edit fstab?
<jhutchins> nomad111: I don't think that's the soluition here, but why?
<nomad111> well did ubuntu do that behind the seens?
<stdin> miles: "use  kdesu  to run graphical applications", apt-get is not a graphical application
<nomad111> because it worked in ubuntu
<miles> no no, i mean, i cant find kdesu, should i DL it via apt-get?
<nomad111> i dont want to go in and play around with files when there may be a simpler solution
<miles> or is it installed by default?
<jhutchins> nomad111: Ah, so you don't want to change a fundimental part of the system...
<nomad111> miles: its installed by default
<stdin> miles: kdesu is installed with kubuntu
<nomad111> jhutchins: precisely!
<jhutchins> nomad111: dude, playin' around with conf files is what linux is all about!
<Wiggles> How can I directly delete files without moving them to trash?
<jhutchins> nomad111: Keep backups, and hack on!
<stdin> Wiggles: hold down shift
<enzo_> What is the install for vmware-workstation?
<nomad111> ye but it will give me an error (although not catastrophic) every startup if the drive is not plugged in
<Wiggles> thanks again
<jhutchins> nomad111: Ok, the problem is that those very system fundamentals are being moved into being handled by the gui (which is WRONG).
<stdin> enzo_: you go to vmware.com, download it and install it
<enzo_> stdin: Isn't it in the repos?
<jhutchins> nomad111: Anyway, it has to do with the way that the system handles detecting the device, and i will leave you to soberer, better rested heads than mine.
<stdin> enzo_: no, it would be illegal. vmware-player is in the repos, not vmware-workstation
<enzo_> Hmm
<enzo_> Ok
<nomad111> jhutchins: you're more enthusiastic than me when it comes to play around in the OS
<enzo_> Thank you stdin
<nomad111> jhutchins: hehe im a noob at that stuff
<jhutchins> nomad111: Exerience is proportional to data destroyed - go out there and get some!
<greywolf> hmm
<nomad111> jhutchins: im currently doing a subject at university that involves playing around with an operating system
<greywolf> I want to install libgtk2.0-dev, but it says that it's conflicting with libgtk1.3-dev...
<nomad111> have to put uCLinux on a microchip and write a program to run on it
<jhutchins> Hm.  Significant atmospheric phenomena here, i think we'll go listen-only for a while
<greywolf> but I just did sudo apt-get remove libgtk1.3-dev and adept still thinks the package is going to break
<miles> ok
<greywolf> and libgtk1.3 isn't even showing up in adept at all :\
<juancamilo> so i try that way but it didn't work propertly, first time I got an "input/output error. Not necessarily serious." at 5% and k3b recomended to use tao to solve the problem, but i got the same result...??
<greywolf> any ideas on what's going on?
<juancamilo> this is the first time i try this on kubuntu and i don't know what to do next? anyone?
<underdog5004> juancamilo, try ignoring it the error
<yukino> hola
<underdog5004> or try popping in another burner...maybe you have a bad one
<yukino> alguien sabe como instalar
<underdog5004> !es | yukino
<ubotu> yukino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<juancamilo> ?? how? there is no option to do that...
<titanix88> hello?
<edoba> hola
<se7en^Of^9> what do i do if i have unmet dependencis
<titanix88> everyone silent?
<se7en^Of^9> python-qt3: Depends: python-sip4 (>= 4.7) but 4.6-1ubuntu3 is installed
<titanix88> se7 it should not happen when installing from repo
<titanix88> se7 it should not happen when installing from repo
<moody> anybody here smoke ?
<moody> now
<titanix88> moody i hate.
<se7en^Of^9> titanix88: i know but it did any idea how to fix it
<vzduch> se7en^Of^9: you're probably not installing from a repo, my (installed) python-qt3 shows python-sip4 4.5 as a dependency
<moody> i smoke from four months , it's stupid bleeee
<titanix88> se7 sudo apt-get install -f
<moody> i begin because a girl :P:P:P
<moody> so anyone is smoking now ?
<miles> titanix88: what does the -f param do?
<moody> i don';t like to smoke alone :P
<se7en^Of^9> i have done apt-get -f install and fix-missing doesn't work
<titanix88> miles fixes broken dependencies
<miles> ok thx
<titanix88> moody rejected by a girl?i remember myself being a linux geek for same reason.:)
<titanix88> se7 trying from a repo?
<titanix88> se7 trying from a repo?
<moody> titanix88:  great lolc :D
<moody> ok , where is flame , there is - cheers :C
<TooEarly> jhutchins: are you around?
<TooEarly> or does anyone in here use tovid GUI? or another dvd video burning program
<titanix88> se7en^of^9 trying from a repo?
<titanix88> hi tooearly
<TooEarly> hi titanix88
<nagahama> hello?
<nagahama> hello?
<titanix88> hello!
<nagahama> yes hi
<nagahama> is this for ubuntu?
<titanix88> more preciously for kubuntu
<nagahama> hi..
<nagahama> oh
<nagahama> do u know
<nagahama> the channel
<nagahama> for ubuntu?
<jsabo> I'm having issues with file sharing from my windows machines connecting to kubuntu.
<nagahama> i need help installing beryl :S
<nagahama> titanix u know any of the administrators?
<titanix88> nagahama #ubuntu
<miles> well if #kubuntu is the channel for kubuntu...i wonder what ubuntus irc is
<WaltzingAlong> miles pick me!!! i know !!! #ubuntu !!
<jsabo> it's asking for a username on my windows machince
* miles picks WaltzingAlong
* WaltzingAlong thanks miles
<jsabo> what do i put in as the user to connect to my share on kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> jsabo: which type of share?
<jsabo> smb
<titanix88> nagahama go to ubuntu forams for compiz fusion
<bobby123> um
<bobby123> on the net?
<bobby123> boby = nagahama
<WaltzingAlong> tis all on the net
<bobby123> ok i'm very new to this lopl
<WaltzingAlong> well or #beryl
<vzduch> WaltzingAlong: how about #ubuntu-effects?
<bobby123> waltiz
<bobby123> can i ask you something
<WaltzingAlong> yes?
<WaltzingAlong> vzduch: or that
<titanix88> compiz fusion is built on top of beryl and faster
<miles> titanix88: i originally used beryl, switched to compiz could i heard they were remerging, and compiz kinda blows compared to beryl
<miles> so i switched back
<miles> it ran like crap for me
<titanix88> bobby u can google to find a lot of good tuto
<titanix88> miles compiz{shit}+beryl{juicy}=compiz fusion{great}
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<miles> o.........
<miles> i wonder, maybe i got compiz, and not compiz-fusion
<miles> !find compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Package/file compiz-fusion does not exist in feisty
<titanix88> stdin sorry!!!!
<miles> the only thing i liked about compiz that beryl didnt have was the os x show desktop
<titanix88> miles compiz fusion actually means compiz+compiz-extra-plugins
<miles> o.......yea, the compiz i got seemed kinda scarce
<miles> i guess that is where the fusion comes in,no?
<titanix88> miles yes beryl=compiz extra
<miles> beryl still runs better than compiz tho...
* miles waits for someone to post #kubuntu-effects
<unclephreak> whats up peoples?
<stdin> miles: you mean #ubuntu-effects ?
<miles> yea whatd i say?
<miles> ive never been in there, only seen it flash by
<titanix88> miles i have a nv mx4000 and both of them but cf seems more reliable,smooth and faster.
<jsabo> should I do simple sharing or advance sharing?
<miles> 7900gt <--
<stdin> general channels are always ubuntu ones (the exceptions being #ubuntu and #ubuntu-devel)
<unclephreak> anyone seen the new version of devede? and any bugs? (3.1)
<TheCreationist> Anyone know how to get full ANSI support for telnet?  I've tried using the console ("telnet"), QTerm, and a few others, but none of them display properly.
<miles> compiz seemed to look smoother as i rotated the cube...but it craps out if i got more than 2 windows open, beryl can handle more windows easily
<robotgeek> TheCreationist: try rxvt-unicode
<titanix88> thecreationist u mean unicode right?(cause ansi is what most app in the world supports!)
<TheCreationist> titanix88: I just mean that when I telnet into a BBS, most of the ANSI graphics are displayed crazily.
<TheCreationist> robotgeek: That will work with any app I use after installing that?
<robotgeek> TheCreationist: its just a console, so i guess so
<TheCreationist> robotgeek: Oh, okay.
<titanix88> miles try compiz fusion. it's better.
<TheCreationist> robotgeek: Well, that still didn't work.
* robotgeek resists the urge to be on the cutting edge. 
<miles> yea, im about to reformat, i guess if you install 32bit kubuntu on AMD64, you can run flash
<miles> big mistake on my part
<stdin> miles: you can run flash on amd64
<robotgeek> miles: why not try gnash?
<stdin> !flash64 | miles
<ubotu> miles: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<miles> robotgeek, i got gnash, it blows
* miles understands it is still heavy under development
<titanix88> i wonder does all apps in duel core linux uses both of them simutaneously? xp can't do that
<miles> stdin, i think read that tutorial before, im just gonna reformat...
<stdin> miles: up to you, but that works
<miles> i dont feel like doing a work around...64bit processors are nothin but hype anyways
<vzduch> titanix88: well, the apps only ask the kernel for CPU resources, it's the kernel that distributes them
<miles> titanix88, linux will handle as many cores as you can throw at it
<stdin> titanix88: I'd think the kernel would decide what goes where
<miles> i know when you compile stuff, you can specify how many cores you want to use
* miles wishes he bought a core duo mobo/cpu instead of amd
<stdin> miles: you can choose how many threads, not cores
<titanix88> that's the advantage.in xp to use duel core, the app must do it by itself.
<miles> stdin, pretty sure you can specify number of cores
<stdin> I doubt it
<miles> i think its "-j <<# of cores>>"
<stdin> miles: no, that's threads -j
* miles pulls out "linux kernel in a nutshell"
<carlos> Alguin sabe como se llama el .iso en donde estan los paquetes de complementacion del buntu 7.04
<unclephreak> wha?
<unclephreak> que?
<titanix88> miles why not use 64bit version of ubuntu?
<miles> i am using the 64bit
<miles> stdin, u pulled a fast one on me
<TheCreationist> How do I enable IBM extended ASCII in telnet clients?
<miles> linux kernel in a nutshell says "-jx" is used to make compilation multithreaded, where x = number of processors to use
<miles> so its 1 thread/core...i guess u could say we were both right, u more so than i
<titanix88> read man telnet
<stdin> :)
<miles> touchette
<titanix88> most people of the world can not take advantages of dual core as they run xp.so sad...
<underdog5004> vista doesn't use more than one core if the license isn't for more than one core...
<miles> titanix88, not that im tits at computers, but most people wouldnt know what to do with more than 1 core
<vzduch> [07:05:51]  < titanix88> most people of the world can not take advantages of dual core as they run xp.so sad...  most ppl of the world cannot take advantage of dual core as they don't have a dual core CPU ;)
<titanix88> i know what they do.they say"i have dual core!!"
<carlos> como puedo conseguir el resto de paquetes de ubunto que no bienen con el cd
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<miles> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: please see above
<carlos> ubuntu perdon
<titanix88> vzduch lol :)
<miles> does anyone think its funny his name is carlos and he speaks spanish?
<unclephreak> most people dont take advantage of having a 1Ghz processor running xp
<kalorin`> I just want to overlock my opteron
<kalorin`> it's a wee bit overclocked now but I want to put it up like 2.66hz
<kalorin`> ghz rather
<kalorin`> it's not like the good ol' days anymore
<kalorin`> too much frustration trying to oc' them
<patrick_> hey folks. how does one enable 'show hidden files and folders' in Konq in KDE4?
<atrocity> anybody know how to make a webpage viewed in firefox for windows look the same under linux?
<atrocity> as in...font differences
<atrocity> using just standard web-fonts
<underdog5004> patrick_, View -> Hidden Files and Folders
<stdin> don't use proprietary fonts and they'll look the same
<patrick_> underdog5004: i don't have that option
<patrick_> oh boy...
<underdog5004> patrick_, h/o
<Carnage\> Don't put any html between <body> and </body> *scnr* :)
<Carnage\> atrocity: You may try setting the same default fonts
<titanix88> kalorin` there is a processor freq controler in "ubuntu"
<patrick_> underdog5004: dont see that
<rodrigo> hi any one can help me with adept installer
<kalorin`> atrocity: render it as a .pdf :)
<kalorin`> titanix88?
<atrocity> lol
<atrocity> OK :P
<underdog5004> patrick_, View -> Show Hidden Files
<kalorin`> freq controller?
<patrick_> underdog i followed the instructions on the web page to install KDE4. i rebooted
<patrick_> it's .. missing things
<patrick_> my konversation is missing my identity and settings
<underdog5004> patrick_, try asking in the kde channel...kde4 is still very beta
<patrick_> did i do something wrong perhaps?
<patrick_> ok i think i'll go back to 3.x
<underdog5004> you installed kde4
<patrick_> thanks
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> np
<patrick_> :D
<stdin> rodrigo: ask your question
<titanix88> it is an applet.
<kalorin`> oh yeah for laptops
<kalorin`> this is a desktop
<kalorin`> with an opteron 165
<rodrigo> stdin: it looks that the software doesn't upload the new packages
<stdin> titanix88: that's not for overclocking either
<stdin> rodrigo: what do you mean?
<kalorin`> it's stock at 1.86ghz but it will run solid at nearly 3ghz if you can get the ram and everything worked out and cooperating
<kalorin`> but it's a ton of trial and error :(
<rodrigo> stdin: iI fetch updates
<titanix88> stdin apolizes for not knowing that
<miles> !es | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rodrigo> stdin: I press full upgrade
<Scorpaen> ahhhh
<Scorpaen> much better
<Scorpaen> KDE4 is too beta for this patrick_
<Scorpaen> heh
<rodrigo> stdin: and it doesn't do anything
<rodrigo> lol my english is so bad???
<stdin> rodrigo: that means that there are no updates for you right now
<kalorin`> !jive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> rodrigo: your english is fine
<kalorin`> ;)
<unclephreak> are your universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<rodrigo> stdin: ok thanks!
<Tokal> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<stdin> !ops | titanix88
<ubotu> titanix88: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<vzduch> stdin: too late :P
<robotgeek> stdin: what?
<underdog5004> what the heck was that?
<underdog5004> whoa...it was a bot command...
<underdog5004> I feel smarter already...
<stdin> robotgeek: ug, too late, was half way between channels then
<unclephreak> hey stdin i just got a dvd burner and converted a few avi files to dvd format and burned them.  my dvd player recognizes that it's a dvd but keeps giving the message "wrong disk" any idea of why this is oging on?
<unclephreak> going on too
<titanix88> stdin: my apologies isn't from fear,just genuine.
<unclephreak> is it something with the authoring, or do i need to make a dvd menu  so my player knows where to start playing or something?
<WaltzingAlong> ubotu: we should really change the name from factoids
<titanix88> lol
<vzduch> *omfg* the Pope has been nominated 'accessory wearer of the year 2007' for wearing red shoes under his garment..
<hasan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hasan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hasan> bot: help me
<stdin> unclephreak: i wouldn't know, it would depend on the player
<WaltzingAlong> ruby red, of course!
<vzduch> !aptfix | hasan
<ubotu> hasan: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<unclephreak> no worries.  i just installed devede 3.1..  im gonna give that a shot.  cos i know my dvd player plays burned dvds.  i can copy them just fine, but i think theres something going on wiht the authoring
<WaltzingAlong> unclephreak: i have had lots of success on conversions with devede, feel free to post the results
<unclephreak> yea, i love devede, i mean it worked awesome for making vcds and svcds just fine and they all played...  im converting a file right now, i'll let you know how it goes.  im gonna try putting in menus this time tho.  devede 3.1 has menus and a couple extras i saw
<titanix88> oooopsss...how does it sound?:)
<dvm> How can I enable the GTK Text Entry widget to accept Unicode Charaters?
<titanix88> anyone there?
<vzduch> the westher is cr*p and I gotta go.. l8ter :)
<titanix88> dvm it does by default.
<Daisuke_Ido> what is westher?
<titanix88> ??
<dvm> titanix88, But, i can't type in local language in gtk text entry, i can able to type other places like gedit etc.
<titanix88> dvm are u a developer?
<dvm> titanix88, ya
<titanix88> outof my scope dude.consult a gtk developer manual or irc or mailing list.
<dvm> titanix88, is their any property, i need to enable?
<titanix88> dvm: maybe wide character support(from my little programming knowledge)
<dvm> titanix88, I couldn't type, but, i can able to copy and paste unicode(tamil) chars
<sirjoshimus> anyone here know how to get wine to work right on 64-bit amd?
<stdin> sirjoshimus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64 ?
<sirjoshimus> thanks
<titanix88> dvm: i use bagla everywhere on my ubuntu.no problem
<dvm> titanix88, thnx man, let me try
<titanix88> dvm: what for:?
<purpleposeidon> !zork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<titanix88> dvm: i guess ur thnx means "no thnx,u already doubled my comfusion" lol :D
<miles> ok
<mecannotread> guys i need shockwave plugin where can i get it
<stdin> you can't
<mecannotread> stdin  : you meant icant get it
<stdin> mecannotread: adobe don't make shockwave for linux
<stdin> mecannotread: only flash
<mecannotread> stdin: ok i want to play flashgames on the www.miniclip.com  but i need flash
<stdin> flash you can get from the package flashplugin-nonfree, but not shockwave
<mecannotread> stdin: is there a replacement  for that
<mecannotread> stdin: should i do it by apt-get
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> it's in multiverse
<kraut> moin
<mecannotread> stdin ok thanks  for info...
<hasan> hi gusy
<hasan> how can i make stardict stay on top of other windows ?
<stdin> hasan: right click the window title (or press Alt-F3) > advance > keep above others
<hasan> stdin:thx
<pierre__> anyone know of a way to make the kde clock match my taskbar_
<pierre__> ?|
* miles says "its a trap!"
<hasan> find /home/hasan -name star*.tar.bz2 -print
<hasan> why that does not files starting with star and with tar.bz2 extension in my home directory ?
<hasan> hasan@truefx:~/downloads$ find /home/hasan -name star*.tar.bz2 -print
<hasan> find: paths must precede expression
<hasan> Usage: find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression] 
<gsevil> after run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, my screen refresh rate only 60Hz, I restore the old xorg.conf file, but it didn't return to normal. Windows is running well
<stdin> hasan: put it in quotes -name "star*.tar.bz2"
<pierre__> adept broke my system
<pierre__> :(
<Daisuke_Ido> how so?
<pierre__> it asked me to update and i said yes
<pierre__> then it crashed and now i cant use apt-get
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<pierre__> it just spits out /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/N: failed to write cache
<persen> Hi, just removed my soundcard and try to use my usb-soundcard instead. But the mixers (alsagui and kmix) cant find any sound devices it looks like.. The USB soundcard is recognized in "lsusb" as "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0582:0011 Roland Corp. Edirol UA-5 Sound Capture".
<persen> Any tips on how to "enable" this soundcard? it should work out-of-the-box with the usb-snd driver i think
<zero1328> um, does anyone here know about the kde sound system? I checked and it was called "aRTs" or something
<underdog5004> !arts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zero1328> um.. It's not that I have a problem with it, i'm wondering what the command is to use it from something like the terminal
<stdin> yes , aRts the "analog real time sound" system
<stdin> artsd
<stdin> the arts daemon
<zero1328> I want to play this ogg file on my gmail notification program, but I don't know what to put in
<zero1328> aplay churns out static for an ogg, but it's fine for a wav
<stdin> that's because aplay is for wavs
<zero1328> I've realised that through trial and error
<stdin> try "oggdec filename.ogg -o - | aplay - "
<stdin> or just install sox and use "play filename.ogg"
<zero1328> hm.. being a newb I don't understand half of the first command you gave me, but I'll try sox instead
<persen> Doesnt XMMS support OGG ?
<stdin> zero1328: oggdec decodes oggs to wav, "-o -" means output to "stdout" '|' is "pipe/pass the output to the next command" then "aplay -" tells aplay to read from stdin (yes, that me :) )
<persen> or amarok
<stdin> persen: from the command line?
<persen> Dont think so
<pan> Question- how do I change KDE's default filemanager to Dolphin?
<stdin> then that's not what he wants
<persen> ok
<zero1328> if you look up a little, I'm trying to set my gmail notifier to play a sound, and that requires putting in a command
<stdin> pan: (in konqueror), settings > configure konqueror > File Associations > inode > directory
<persen> Hm, under Sound in KInfoCenter my USB sound card is listed in the "Audio devices:" section. And it is the only device that is listed.  Under "Mixers:" i see a USB Mixer listing. But i get no sound output. Anyone know of what i might do to enable this sound device ?
<jmdwyer> evening kubuntu peeples
<jmdwyer> evening kubuntu people
<jmdwyer> question.....rockwell isa modem, can it be done?
<robotgeek> jmdwyer: i would recommend you look on the wiki, i am not sure offhand
<jmdwyer> I'm wikified
<jmdwyer> I got a conexant to do the trick but I beat my head against rockwells for about 3 days with the wiki
<persen> nice ! it works now.. needed to asoundconf set-default-card UA5 !
<jmdwyer> btw fyi 233 pentium ibm thinkpad 770 running kubuntu here
<jmdwyer> and doing fairly well
<jmdwyer> good job persen
<pierre__> i think adept broke my system
<jmdwyer> no, adept did not break your system
<pierre__> i tried to do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jmdwyer> and?
<pierre__> ./usr/share/fonts: failed to write cache
<jmdwyer> apt-get -f install
<jmdwyer> maybe?
<zero1328> thanks for the help stdin, both work equally well. hm, gotta write it down somewhere...
<stdin> zero1328: the command line is all powerful :p
<jmdwyer> woohoo command line is king
<pierre__> jmdwyer: getting the same errors
<jmdwyer> unomomento
<pag> pierre__, which errors? (sorry, just joined)
<jmdwyer> dernit I dont know the clear-all for dpkg right off the top of my head
<jmdwyer> its something to the order of dpkg --clear something, someone help me I'm fuzzy
<pierre__> pag i\ll upload it to bash... sec
<pierre__> i mean pastebin :P
<pierre__> http://pastebin.com/m2c0369cf
<Daisuke_Ido> why is apt throwing out font errors?
<pierre__> dont know, im new
<pag> jmdwyer, sudo apt-get clean  ?
<Daisuke_Ido> weird...
<pierre__> maybe i need a reboot?
<pag> pierre__, try reinstalling OOo (or just remove it, if you don't need it)
<pierre__> ok here goes
<ben__> hey, can someone help me? My floppy won't mount, the light glows continulously
<pag> !floppy | ben__
<ubotu> ben__: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<jmdwyer> is the cable on backward ben?
<pierre__> pag:
<pierre__> Updating fontconfig cache...
<pierre__> /usr/share/fonts: failed to write cache
<jmdwyer> red line away from power on floppies
<pag> pierre__, so still the same?
<pierre__> pag:  yup..
<pierre__> that horrible adept program should be removed from kubuntu
<jmdwyer> adept is evil, use apt-get
<pierre__> well if its in the OS it should be stable
<pierre__> imo
<pag> pierre__, " find /usr/share/fonts /usr/local/share/fonts /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d -type d -print0 | xargs --null touch "  (from the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/122976 I hope it also works)
<persen> how do i check my CPU speed from the command line?
<jbrouhard> type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jmdwyer> pierre have you tried dpkg --clear-avail then apt-get update?
<jmdwyer> then apt-get -f install
<jmdwyer> ben you with us?
<ben__> im back now sorry
<jmdwyer> was the cable backerds?
<ben__> I edited my /etc/fstab file and that made no difference
<zero1328> argh, clumsy, clumsy me. I forgot to copy what stdin said, describing what that command did.. could someone copy paste that for me? I was gonna write it down
<jmdwyer> solid light from power on till the cows come home right?
<jmdwyer> ben?
<ben__> no, just when i run the mount command jmdwyer
<jmdwyer> oic
<ben__> I type the command in (sudo mount /media/floppy0/) and command line gives no respose, it prety much freezes
<stdin> zero1328: oggdec decodes oggs to wav, "-o -" means output to "stdout" '|' is "pipe/pass the output to the next command" then "aplay -" tells aplay to read from stdin (yes, that me :) )
<zero1328> phew, thank you very much again
<stdin> :)
<jmdwyer> ben what distro?
<ben__> kubuntu
<ben__> 7.04
<jmdwyer> feisty ok
<jmdwyer> lemme see breezy had an issue
<ben__> yea hmmm, I tryed various commands to get it to go
<ben__> mount /dev/fp0/
<ben__> I tells me when there is no disk in there
<jmdwyer> "/dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto,umsdos,vfat,ext2 rw,user,noauto 0 0" in the fstab?
<ben__> no I have only been using auto
<ben__> which should work :s but i will try your way
<ben__> jmdwyer: unfortunatly it's still doing the same old bs
<ben__> What would I type into terminal to get the ls -l output for the floppy?
<ben__> cd into /media/floppy0/ then use ls -l??
<pag> ben__, either thet or  ls -l /media/floppy0/
<Daisuke_Ido> what's this "floppy" thing you're talking about?
<Daisuke_Ido> do i jhave to use !language ?
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry.  the later it gets the worse the jokes get.  i'm going to bed
<jmdwyer> after a reboot?
<jmdwyer> I know reboots are for windows users but.....
<ben__> I'm trying to mount my floppy disk Dai, atmitantly only so I can install xp sata drivers on install
<ben__> Ofcorse I won't be removing linux ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> ben__: installing xp in vmware?
<ben__> no on the hdd
<jmdwyer> so you are attempting to install xp drivers in your froppy dlive?
<ben__> I want to play games, and linux has shit games
<jmdwyer> point
<Daisuke_Ido> unreal tournament?
<Daisuke_Ido> doom 3?  quake 4?  enemy territory?  MINESWEEPER?
<ben__> Well my motherboard does not emulate IDE, and xp has no sata drivers, so I press F6 and insert a floppy before its installing
<jloden> I had a power outage last night, and the UPS totally failed to keep my kubuntu machine from losing power and shutting down, and it seems to have royally screwed up my partitions
<jmdwyer> what exactly do you need other than whats in the repository for quake2?
<Daisuke_Ido> jmdwyer: the game
<Daisuke_Ido> all the data files
<jmdwyer> aso, I see the rub
<jloden> I am just interested at this point in salvaging as much of my /home as I can, and I am not sure how to proceed
<ben__> I play fear, unfortunatly cedega does not support it
<Daisuke_Ido> just because it's not supported doesn't mean it won't run
<Daisuke_Ido> i play S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
<Daisuke_Ido> not supported
<Daisuke_Ido> but it works like a charm
<jloden> I ran fsck on the drive which took most of the entire day, then gave up on that and reinstalled kubuntu on top of the original / partition (/dev/sda1)
<ben__> but won't performance suffer?
<ben__> I really need high fps
<Daisuke_Ido> a lot of games actually run BETTER under wine or cedega than they do in windows
<Daisuke_Ido> and if not better, the performance is pretty close
<ben__> vista or xp
<jloden> so now I'm trying to restore any data I can from /dev/sda3 but I can't seem to mount the partition or do anything else with it...anyone have any tips or pointers?
<Daisuke_Ido> because it's not an emulator
<Daisuke_Ido> xp
<ben__> cool
<ben__> yea it's a library I know
<Daisuke_Ido> jloden: can you use dd?
<solid_liq> jloden: try to dd it,then play with the dd image
<jloden> well, I have a full working system installed, so I have access to dd
<ben__> Anyway looks like I'll have to use someone elses computer for floppies :p
<jloden> but I'm not sure how I would go about copying my files off of a damaged partition using it
<ben__> jmdwyer: Thanks for trying to help me though, I really apreciate it
<jloden> I've only ever used dd for creating sparse files and stuff like that
<jmdwyer> quite welcome ben
<jmdwyer> I'm kinda new to ubuntu ben, so my help is limited but I try
<Daisuke_Ido> can one create another partition and use dd to image the bad partition to the new one?
<jmdwyer> been around since breezy
<jmdwyer> can one possibly rsync the stuff out?
<Daisuke_Ido> new != been around since the second release :D
<jmdwyer> well....yes
<Daisuke_Ido> i've been an on and off user since hoary
<Daisuke_Ido> every six months or so i would dual boot, install ubuntu, not use it, and trash the partiton
<jmdwyer> I went to the dark side for a while got an mcse and came back in time for dapper
<jloden> dd's not a bad suggestion, since it can do raw copy it doesn't need to mount the drive to copy
<jloden> I'll try googling and see what I can find
<Daisuke_Ido> then edgy came out and i said to myself, "self, you're going to get rid of windows"
<jmdwyer> google is your freyund
<Daisuke_Ido> so i did.
<Daisuke_Ido> that was 10 months ago
<Daisuke_Ido> and i haven't looked back
<jmdwyer> I said self, I'm going to make a living off that rotten bug ridden piece of trash called windows and populate my house with ubuntu boxes
<Daisuke_Ido> jmdwyer: essentially what i did
<Daisuke_Ido> except for making a living.  i have to use it for school.  in vmware.
<Daisuke_Ido> i won't install it on my lappy
<jmdwyer> my lappy wont DO windows
<jmdwyer> well 98 maybe
<Daisuke_Ido> bought an ubuntu dell :D
<Ayabara> does kmail have any support for microsoft exchange?
<jmdwyer> I got a circa (note the use of the word circa here) 1997 Pentium 233 IBM Thinkpad 770
<jmdwyer> with kubuntu full blown on it
<Daisuke_Ido> jmdwyer: that's a hot machine :)
<Daisuke_Ido> all i have to say is: old games :D
<jmdwyer> 233 256 megs of ram, 20gb hdd 13.3 1024x768
<jmdwyer> for 20 bux, it rock
<jmdwyer> s
<Daisuke_Ido> oh wow
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd love to get my hands on one like that
<jmdwyer> lemme talk to my guy, he's got a pile of em
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<jmdwyer> literally
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm off to bed now, but i'm always around
<jmdwyer> g-nite
<jmdwyer> I'll be on this channel more frequently now that I decided to irc again
<saman> anybody knows how one can run 2 kde at the same time by using ctrl+alt+(one of the Fbuttons)
<saman> ???
<thatguy42> nope
<jloden> saman: can you just start a new KDE session and switch between them using Switch User ?
<DjDarkman> hy, how can I access a shared printer on the network from a windows system?
<saman> hmm... but the thing is... I need to start the other kde with the same user...
<saman> ... from the terminal
<solid_liq> saman: why don't you just use xnest?
<saman> xnest?
<saman> whats that? is it to complicated to start kde from a terminal?
<stdin> xnest is old, use Xepher
<stdin> !info xserver-xepher
<ubotu> Package xserver-xepher does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> uhh
<stdin> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubotu> xserver-xephyr: Next Generation Nested X Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 1523 kB, installed size 3844 kB
<harmental> hey guys...is there any way to beautify the logoff screen??
<stdin> close your eyes and think of a meadow?
* Assid looks at stdin
<Assid> close your eyes and think of a meadow ?!?!?
<stdin> it took you 12 mins to reply :p
<Assid> i was reading the article about con leaving the kernel hackers
<Assid> and basically how his patches helped the cpu scheduler improve for desktop users
<persen> Who is con ?
<stdin> well anyway, I'm not sure how to change the logoff screen, but I'd bet the #kde people do
<llutz> persen:  Con Kolivas
<Assid> his patches are marked as -ck
<Assid> they shouldnt have mocked his beliefs..
<Assid> if they atleast thought the user interface should have higher cpu schedule control.. that would make it on par with the macs
<Assid> like if i copy a file across.. would be nice that the scheduler still gives my ui more preferances than the actual copy process.. just slow the copying instead
<filipe_> Is there a way to change the priority with which spamassassin runs from kmail?
<RivaeAerya> How do you give all files in a directory that don't have an extension the extension ".smc"?
<adenicio> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> RivaeAerya: erm "find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -not -name "*.smc" "
<RivaeAerya> stdin: quite a complicated one..
<stdin> yeah, but it works :)
<RivaeAerya> i'll try it
<RivaeAerya> [10:41]  <sauvin> RivaeAerya, ls | grep -v \.smc
<RivaeAerya> hmm
<sauvin> I'm here, too.
<sauvin> What's the problem?
<RivaeAerya> [10:42]  <RivaeAerya> sauvin: how would i make it rename things?\
<stdin> RivaeAerya: the . means the current directory, -maxdepth 1 means only in that dir (not any lower), -type f means files, "-not -name "*.smc" " means thing that aren't called *.smc
<filipe_> stdin doesn't that just catches all the files that do not end in smc?
<llutz> filipe_: ^^ it does
<stdin> RivaeAerya: you can add -exec to it to make it run command
<filipe_> but that was not the question i think
<llutz> it will also find foo.bar, urgend.txt ...
<stdin> filipe_: [09:38]  <RivaeAerya> How do you give all files in a directory that don't have an extension the extension ".smc"?
<RivaeAerya> llutz: no problem, in that directory only .smc files are.
<llutz> RivaeAerya: you are searching for files without any extension to rename them?
<mecannotread> how do i activate the choosen theme in emeral themer
<RivaeAerya> llutz: yes
<filipe_> "find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -not -name "*.*" -exec mv {} {}.smc ; i think is what you want
<RivaeAerya> i'll try
<filipe_> although i liked screwed up escapes and such
<stdin> filipe_: no, that will work
<stdin> filipe_: opps, no you need \;
<RivaeAerya> find: ontbrekend argument van '-exec'
<RivaeAerya> translation: "Missing parameter from -exec"
<llutz> "find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -not -name "*.*" -exec mv {} {}.smc \;
<llutz>   find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -not -name "*.*" -exec mv {} {}.smc \;
<filipe_> yea i knew i screwed up some escaping :)
<RivaeAerya> llutz: that works :)
<RivaeAerya> llutz: thanks :)
<sauvin> llutz, you've just told me I need to spend some quality time with the man pages for find.
<RivaeAerya> yep, really worked :)
<RivaeAerya> thanks llutz
<llutz> RivaeAerya: thank sauvin . his cmd
<adenicio> help!how do i get back my desktop it gone black
<RivaeAerya> thanks sauvin
<llutz> err filipe_:
<llutz> <- time for a coffee
<RivaeAerya> lol, thanks filipe_
<sauvin> I didn't give that command. All I gave was a way for filtering out smc files in the current directory WITHOUT renaiming.
<adenicio> help!how do i get back my desktop it gone black
<adenicio> how do i get it back?
<filipe_> You're welcome :). And thanks the others for the valuable \ :)
<persen> What program do i need to check my cpu temp ?
<filipe_> persen lmsensors
<persen> tnx
<stdin> there are a few, ksensors may be good (uses lmsensors)
<dhq> which is the best typing tutor in kubuntu
<stdin> IRC
<stdin> you learn how to type by doing :p
<llutz> lol
<dhq> stdin, ???
<dhq> stdin, no for me for my nephew
<playa> hallo kann mir jemand helfen ???
<stdin> dhq: I'd think the people in #edubuntu would know better than me
<stdin> !de | playa
<ubotu> playa: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<playa> thx
<persen> Just read the con-kernelhacker article, to my surprise the linux scheduler is not targeted for responsive desktop use. I read somewhere in 2004 that the 2.6 version of linux should do just that.
<emilsedgh> Could someone tell me how could I enabled the other Plasmoids of the Plasma in kde4 packages of Beta 1? Currently there is jyst the Clock..., and one more thing, The ExtraGear isnt packaged?
<dhq> emilsedgh, howz kde4 whats new
<emilsedgh> dhq: if you want to know whats new, you should read 'Road to KDE4' articles on the dot...
<dhq> emilsedgh, link me
<stdin> emilsedgh: there are no other packaged plasmoids right now
<emilsedgh> dhq: ok wait a minute
<dhq> ok
<emilsedgh> stdin: and Extragear isnt packaged?
<pag> dhq, http://dot.kde.org/ ;)
<stdin> emilsedgh: nope
<emilsedgh> stdin: Thanks very much...
<stdin> emilsedgh: if you want a real kde4 experience you need to be running the svn version :)
<emilsedgh> dhq: http://www.googlesyndicatedsearch.com/u/dot?as_q=Road+To+KDE4&as_epq=&as_oq=dept.&as_eq=&num=100
<emilsedgh> stdin: yes I know, but im on a damn Dialup connection, downloading Trunk is really hard...
<adenicio_> stdin: there a folder in my etc root but i dont have permision how to get it.do i have to admim or root? but how do i change from one to the other?
<Martiini> hei! How can I bring up KDE "first start configuration" screen (where you can set kde performance, language, window behavior)
<emilsedgh> dhq: thats not all, they are just some of big steps, if you want to know all, read past 2-3 years Commit-Digest's (http://commit-digest.org)
<stdin> adenicio_: sudo is the way
<adenicio_> stdin: there a folder in my etc root but i dont have permision to copy to it how to get it.do i have to admim or root? but how do i change from one to the other?
<emilsedgh> mark__: run kpersonalizer
<Martiini> emilsedgh: hei! How can I bring up KDE "first start configuration" screen (where you can set kde performance, language, window behavior)
<stdin> emilsedgh: even if extragear was packaged, there would be no plasmoids in there :P they are all in svn right now (in the "playground")
<pag> Martiini, install and run kpersonalizer
<Martiini> :)
<emilsedgh> Martiini: run kpersonalizer ..
<Martiini> Danke
<Martiini> thanks , bye
<filipe_> adenicio use sudo -i to become root
<emilsedgh> stdin: hey! I didnt download whole this only to test Plasmoids! millions of new things are here!
<emilsedgh> stdin: I just wanted to test AmaroK, and Kaffeine, but it seems that Kaffeine4 is in playground too
<Martiini>  .... I looked for that kpersonalizer setup window 5 hours last night :)
<Martiini> should have come here straight :)
<twosouls82> kpersonalizer is it called
<stdin> emilsedgh: I guess that's what the kde4 beta1 live CD is for
<twosouls82> safes time in the future
<twosouls82> :)
<emilsedgh> wihi, KDE Team did a really nice job! at last Bidi problems are solved in Kate and Konsole supports utf8 encoding and Bidi.It didnt work in Konsole of 3.x
<emilsedgh> stdin: if i was able to download an Iso, then I was downloading svn Trunk! but yeah, thanks...
<dromer> !bidi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bidi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> anyone here with experience in running ubuntu (or other distro) on iMacs ?
<emilsedgh> ubotu: Thats for who use a RTL language...
<dromer> my youthcenter has a ton of iMacs htat everybody get's pissed on fer being 1) slow 2) retarded
<stdin> emilsedgh: it would only take about 34 hours on 56k dialup :p
<emilsedgh> fool me!
<sito> who play it m4p in kubuntu
<stdin> 600MB@5KB/s = ~34hours
<emilsedgh> stdin: lol
<emilsedgh> stdin: and then...that LiveCD doesnt support my Modem..., I cannot use it! :P
<stdin> emilsedgh: you don't need the internet to test amarok :)
<Martiini> Sorry, offtopic, Where is the biggest kde development community? Are there more KDE developers in Germany or USA or UK ?
<emilsedgh> stdin: yes, but 1)It was unable to access my harddrive 2)I want to try things while I do other things, like now, I mean these Kubuntu packages where better experience that KDE 4 Live, I tried them on last Alpha's, Unusable...
<emilsedgh> Martiini: AFAIK most of them are in north Europe, there is a map on Commit-digest.org that shows you this...
<stdin> emilsedgh: the beta cd is better than the alpha1 or 2, but running kde4 in a little window in nice :)
<emilsedgh> thats the point stdin, having both of them...testing dolphin while talking to you at here and listening to music..
<tezza> anyone have problems with streaming videos off mounted smbfs shares?
<tezza> every second or so it freezes for a split second
<johannesNeu> hi guys! can someone help me - got my kubuntu gutsy with kd4-development snapshot3 - want to develop for kde4 now ... don't now which directories & stuff i should use
<stdin> johannesNeu: #ubuntu+1
<johannesNeu> stdin: thx
<t> hola
<t> hallo
<t> Q es esto?????????
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lione> hello people such sing: after /etc/init.d/zaptel start next output: zaptel telephony kernel driver:FATAL: Module ztdummy not found
<lione> what does that mean?
<lione> I have installed asterisk and zaptel on ubuntu server 7
<yamal> lione: you still need to get the module on your system
<lione> where can I get it?
<yamal> zaptel module is listed in 'module-assistant', try compiling from there
<lione> I'm using digium tdm 22b
<lione> there is no way to solve this without compilation?
<yamal> lione: it probably isn't listed in module-assistant if there wouldn't be a need to compile it.
<yamal> and at least this way it's easy
<tezza> could someone ping an address for me and let me know the results...
<pag> tezza, "ping: unknown host an address" :P
<tezza> heh...
<pag> telling the address might help further experiments ;)
<tezza> look in priv ;oP
<pag> tezza, you're not registered, are you?
<tezza> nope
<pag> !register | tezza
<ubotu> tezza: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dhq> how to kill the usb device manager
<krowz> hello
<pag> dhq, kill <process id>
<pag> dhq, you can search for pid  with ie.  ps aux | grep something
<dhq> pag, well i pluged in my pendrive
<dhq> pag, it is not recognised and there is a message whcich keeps on looping
<pag> dhq, hmm.. dunno then :-/
<dhq>  [929880.072000]  sdc : READ CAPACITY failed. [929880.072000]  sdc : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00 [929880.072000]  sdc : sense not available. [929880.072000]  sdc: Write Protect is off [929880.072000]  sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00  [929880.072000]  sdc: assuming drive cache: write through
<krowz> could someone help me with my wireless
<pag> !wireless | krowz
<ubotu> krowz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bliss> hi
<Stranger> does anyone see what i'm writing?
<dhq> Stranger, lol i see
<leus> watz more better glom or kexi?
<dhq> how to unload and reload  all modules without restart
<Lynoure> leus: try both, and you'll see which is better for you
<francesco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<heeven> !joomla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joomla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francesco> !channel #kubuntu-it
<heeven> there arent any packages for joomla?
<pag> !find joomla
<ubotu> Package/file joomla does not exist in feisty
<heeven> :( thanks
<heeven> !find apache
<ubotu> Found: apache2, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-perchild, apache2-mpm-prefork (and 160 others)
<bubbleit_> Folks anyone managed to get ubuntu working on a cobalt raq?
<Gh0Sty2K> Folks anyone managed to get ubuntu working on a cobalt raq?
<emilsedgh> heeven: why do you want to install Joomla from a package? thats really not a good solution, I Think
<utente> ciao
<heeven> emilsedgh: just seeing if it have. i already have the tarball. now im having problems installing apache. it givesme one error with a library i think
<emilsedgh> heeven: dunno, Apache is a common package, should work... sudo apt-get install apach2 ;)
<heeven> yes
<heeven> with synaptic it givesme and error, with sudo apt-get it went nice :p
<heeven> *an
<emilsedgh> heeven: ah, I really miss synaptic in KDE.Adept is cool but that Search While typing makes me crazy!.also very bad informations while downloading..It should be improved
<heeven> emilsedgh: yap
<GhOsty2K> Folks
<GhOsty2K> how do i login to ssh on ubuntu, it wont recognise my pass
<_ubuntu> hi
<_ubuntu> no offence with the nick its just that i am on a live cd
<GhOsty2K> nevermind sorted it
<GhOsty2K> ;)
<heeven> but now i have another problem. he let me install things with sudo, but when i do "su -", i says "authentication failure", it shouldnt be the same password?
<_ubuntu> cahoot: thanks for your help before as andyp startx worked fine
<GhOsty2K> how do i change the permission for ssh on ubuntu ?
<Dragnslcr> What permission?
<GhOsty2K> Well it seems like ssh is working, but wont give me permission to make changes to system files
<GhOsty2K> so i would like to know how i would go about changing permission settings using ssh?
<Dragnslcr> Probably because the user you're logged in as doesn't have write permission to those files
<Dragnslcr> SSH doesn't affect permissions in any way. You have exactly the same permissions as you would if you were sitting in front of the computer
<GhOsty2K> ahh ok
<GhOsty2K> ill investigate
<Dragnslcr> Normally only root can edit system files
<GhOsty2K> what would the password for root be?
<Dragnslcr> There isn't one, normally
<GhOsty2K> proabbly be the same as my user then
<Dragnslcr> You use sudo for root operations
<GhOsty2K> but when i ssh it wont let me login as sudo
<GhOsty2K> and when i login as root it wont accpet the password, im using winscp you see to do file operations and i cant sudo using that
<Lynoure> login as sudo? what's that?
<Lynoure> you mean login as root?
<GhOsty2K> <<< newbie here!
<GhOsty2K> yup
<Dragnslcr> You'd have to scp the files to your home directory then use a shell login to move the files
<ja> witam
<GhOsty2K> ohh well.. ill try that.
<Lynoure> GhOsty2K: usually good thing to forbid. you can  sudo su  to root if you really need to
<ja> jakie jest domyslne haslo dla superusera w systemie Ola Dom ?
<GhOsty2K> Lynoure np..
<GhOsty2K> thanks
<GhOsty2K> whats the apt-get name for zend optimizer?
<xtf> hallo?
<xtf> Am i all alone????????????????????
<CerebralGump> nope
<xtf> im such a newbie :-(
<CerebralGump> Its just quiet at the moment
<xtf> hey tell me hows xmms compare 2 amarok?
<CerebralGump> It doesn't ?
<CerebralGump> Amarok > xmms
<xtf> does xmms have all restricted drivers?
<xtf> (im new to kubuntu)
<CerebralGump> codecs
<xtf> yea
<CerebralGump> thats a separate issue
<CerebralGump> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CerebralGump> thankyou ubotu
<xtf> i doint get lots of time on the net so im getting what i can my dads house
<xtf> windows brain washed me (fuck windows!!!) i think
<Riddell> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xtf> oops !
<xtf> sorry to all!
<xtf> last thing i want to know is, is there a aptoncd for kubuntu?
<xtf> if some one can help me?
<CerebralGump> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<xtf> no
<xtf> i want to put some stuff on a cd like aptoncd
<xtf> so i doint need internet
<xtf> (becuase i doint have internet)
<CerebralGump> ok
<xtf> sooo um can you help?
<CerebralGump> I'm googling
<xtf> thanx
<xtf> so how old are u?
<CerebralGump> Try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460
<xtf> ok
<xtf> so how old are u?
<CerebralGump> You will need good bandwidth for this
<CerebralGump> Its an overnight job
<xtf> ?
<xtf> doint get it?
<CerebralGump> And 35GB free disk space
<xtf> ok? sure? what?
<CerebralGump> You could probably ask someone to download it all for you
<CerebralGump> Repositories
<CerebralGump> So you have them on DVD
<xtf> oh
<xtf> yea but who?
<xtf> i live in south africa
<xtf> (capetown)
<CerebralGump> You have any friends with an unlimited broadband connection ?
<crypt> Sysinfo for 'erz0': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2500+ at 1837 MHz (3678 bogomips), , RAM: 374/503MB, 107 proc's, 2.40min up
<xtf> i wish!
<CerebralGump> ok
<xtf> hey thanks for all your help
<CerebralGump> Could try something like this: http://on-disk.com/product_info.php/products_id/278
<CerebralGump> AptOnCD wont do you any good unless you have a good broadband connection with which to create it
<xtf> damn i doint have that type of cash $29.95 (yet i will have to save up)
<xtf> oh
<CerebralGump> Do you have any good PC places in Capetown ? ie. Where would you go if your PC died ?
<xtf> yes im sure there is one...
<xtf> why?
<CerebralGump> You could ask them if they will do it for you
<xtf> not a bad idea?
<xtf> If they are not stingy
<xtf> (with the net)
<CerebralGump> Well it is a rather large download
<xtf> my mouse is stuck?
<xtf> oh sorry i kciked the cabel
<CerebralGump> What kind of connection do you have right now ?
<xtf> kicked
<xtf> now at my das i have a adsl mega 100wr
<xtf> and i only have like 20 min's left to use before i go to my mom (that sucks)
<CerebralGump> At your dads ?
<xtf> i like kubuntu alot but its so hard to get software
<xtf> yea
<xtf> im poor
<CerebralGump> Why don't you just download the packages you want and get some updates while you can
<xtf> thats what i just did
<xtf> well i got xmms
<xtf> and ruby
<xtf> oh and java jdk 1.6
<CerebralGump> kubuntu already has amarok
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/d182ca1cf  apache2 installation error
<xtf> yea but i heard that xmms comes with drivers
<CerebralGump> you didn't need xmms
<CerebralGump> you needed multimedia codecs
<xtf> i know it was a dumb move on my part
<xtf> what to download?
<CerebralGump> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* ksivaji please someone help me to install apache2 http://pastebin.com/d182ca1cf
<_ubuntu> hi
<CerebralGump> hi
<_ubuntu> am useing an old kubuntu live cd what are the new sorces.list entries where can i find them
<Martiini> I want to remove dodumentation in other languages /usr/share/man/es , /usr/share/man/fi /usr/share/man/fr
<Martiini> Please
<Martiini> _ubuntu type sources.list generator in googe and choose first result
<ksivaji> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<ksivaji> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<ksivaji> Unable to open logs
<CerebralGump> xtf: click those links and save the pages so you can read them offline, so next time youre connected you'll know what you need to download
<Martiini> heiii
<Martiini> anyone
<Martiini> ??!!
<xtf> yea i will do that
<CerebralGump> Martiini: use Adept
<xtf> hey where you live
* CerebralGump lives in Australia
<ksivaji> CerebralGump do you any suggestion for me
<xtf> why u use kubuntu?
<_ubuntu> Martini; thanks
<xtf> (ure a guru evry one needs you)
<CerebralGump> ksivaji: sorry I'm not up to speed on Apache
<CerebralGump> xtf: cause I like kubuntu
<xtf> no not what i mean (there are so many like fedora why did you choose kubuntu?)
<CerebralGump> cause I like it
<CerebralGump> :p
<xtf> ok :-) lol
<llutz> xtf: how can one like something rpm-based? ;)
<CerebralGump> And I prefer apt distros
<xtf> becuase i can download at the internet shop
<xtf> a .rpm package
<Martiini> xtf .. hei! you want to have a discussion about distro preferences
<Martiini> ?
<xtf> not much to say about it
<xtf> but yes sure
<CerebralGump> you can download packages for kubuntu at the internet cafe also
<xtf> i wish kubuntu had deb and rpm
<xtf> how?
<CerebralGump> the internet...
<Martiini> xtf alien package
<xtf> doint i need my pc there?
<Martiini> for rpm
<CerebralGump> no
<xtf> i mean om my memory stick
<CerebralGump> yes
<Martiini> xtf - Are YOu listening ,,, hey?
<llutz> using alien-rpm isn't recommended and in most cases useless
<xtf> yea i am
<Martiini> llutz  "using alien-rpm isn't recommended and in most cases useless" Why ?
* vastinfest vaistinukas daugiau taip nebedarys..
<xtf> rpm and deb
<Martiini> I thought you need alien to install rpm
<xtf> ?
<xtf> i heard that
<llutz> Martiini: converted rpms can cause severe trouble in you system, the dependencies, pathes etc. may vary
<xtf> that sucks
<xtf> but what if i wanted to download vlc
<llutz> Martiini: its always better to look for 3rd-party deb instead to convert rpms
<Martiini> k, so If debian is missing a package its best to compile from source ??
<yamal> xtf: you are located in cape town?
<CerebralGump> xtf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<llutz> xtf there are vlc.debs
<Martiini> k , talk to you laters , thanks for help
<xtf> i cant find them
<xtf> <yamal> yea in the strand
<xtf> then i am dumb!
<xtf> sorry i did not know that
<yamal> xtf: this might be helpful to overcome your problem of limited internet access: http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Freedom_Toaster#UCT_Freedom_Toaster
<llutz> xtf you haven't searched: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<CerebralGump> xtf: Search for packages here http://packages.ubuntu.com/ or browse packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<yamal> xtf: it appears to include a full 4 dvd set of ubuntu packages, ready to go/burn
<xtf> yamal where you live?
<yamal> netherlands
<xtf> that sucks
<yamal> not really :)
<CerebralGump> yamal: the freedom toaster looks pretty cool
<CerebralGump> xtf: You live in CapeTown ?
<yamal> CerebralGump: indeed, certainly if xtf's problem with inet access is common in south africa
<CerebralGump> xtf: The Freedom Toaster is at UCT
<xtf> yea
<xtf> where?
<CerebralGump> UCT
<CerebralGump> University of Cape Town
<yamal> xtf: read the link I posted a few minutes ago
<llutz> xtf: http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Freedom_Toaster#Where
<xtf> oh (sorry for the dumb question)
<xtf> yea sorry im a little slow today
<yamal> looks like it's free if you bring your own writable dvds
<xtf> so much to get so little time
<CerebralGump> Go and hug the freedom toaster
<yamal> or a laptop
<CerebralGump> ;)
<xtf> i will when i see if it worx
<xtf> damn the updates are taking long
<xtf> now at 14%
<xtf> how to save a page on konqueror and read it offline?
<CerebralGump> location > save as
<xtf> ?
<xtf> oh sorry
<xtf> never mind what i sead
<xtf> yippy its saved
<CerebralGump> :)
<xtf> CerebralGump whats your email? (when i need help or a frend?)
<CerebralGump> use my msn
<xtf> ok
<CerebralGump> talkjeremy@optusnet.com.au
<xtf> its CerebralGump?
<xtf> ok my one is xtfusion@gmail.com
<CerebralGump> k
<xtf> hey im not raceist but is it true that there are almost no black peapol in australia?
<xtf> (sorry my spelling)
<CerebralGump> no
<xtf> oh cool
<xtf> my cuz whent there and he says that
<xtf> not that im black
<CerebralGump> ...
<xtf> but just wondaring
<xtf> im talking crap again...
<xtf> hey i gota go chat again one day....... i hope?
<aluno> oi
<CerebralGump> no problem
<aluno> tudo bom ?
<xtf> thanks for the help chow
<CerebralGump> np cya
<aluno> hhmh
<aluno> oi
<ksivaji> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<blithen> Why won't Kubuntu read my reiserfs drive?
<llutz> blithen: it should, reiser3 exists as a kernel-module
<blithen> Well. Some programs do. Such as Qtparted and a few others.
<blithen> But when I got to /media.
<blithen> It's not there
<mick__> hi - does anyone know what to do if the auto mount of usb devices stops working?
<mick__> ...short of a reboot
<mick__> syslog reports the usb device appearing - udevmonitor also - no mount occurs
<RadiantFire_> mick__: try logging out and logging back in
<RadiantFire_> i know, almost a reboot, but sometimes it works
<mick__> I'm trying to avoid logging out too - too much work to get done here!
<mick__> hmm, didn't work - can I somehow restart udev or something?
<ksivaji> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<_bonD_> can I use the primary boot partition (the one containing GRUB) as the linux swap partition as well ? If not, what's the minimum size of the partition that would contain grub ?
<leus> how do i install kde 3.5.7 in my kubuntu 7.04 (feisty)?
* jussi01 wonders how to have konvesation start minimised to tray...??
<mick__> anybody know how the automounting of usb devices is supposed to work?
<_bonD_> rightclick your contact and click desktop jussi01
<jussi01> _bonD_: no, konversation. when the program starts, I want it to start minimised to tray, not fullscreen window
<llutz> _bonD_: activate systray-icon in settings, then it should start minimized
<caboose_1980> ,
<aguitel> anyone know how Beryl is working in kubuntu ?
<mick__> aguitel: works fine here on i810 gfx
<aguitel> mick_ ,what means i810gfx ?
<aguitel> i have Nvidia card Geoforce mx440
<mick__> aguitel: intel i810 graphics chipset
<mick__> beryl works well on nvidia driver too
<aguitel> and in my video card?
<mick__> aguitel: try it and see!
<aguitel> mick_ ,tell me the url to download Beryl?
<mick__> aguitel: beryl can be installed with apt-get
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: thats gonna be very rough running beryl on that card
<llutz> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> you will have to install xgl, and your performance will be terrible
<nosrednaekim> just wanring you.
<aguitel> mick_ ,i am new in linux ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> *warning
<aguitel> what is xgl ?
<mick__> aguitel: you can probably also install it with the "add/remove programs" menu option
<aguitel> what is xgl ?
<mick__> xgl is a compositing x-server -- and the next question is... :)
<mick__> aguitel: don't worry about it - get help in #ubuntu-effects
<mick__> it might work well for you - I ran it on an old geforce 4mx OK
<aguitel> ok
<mick__> ...not fast but some fun effects
<dhq> !apache
<aguitel> ok thanks
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<heeven> how can i see my php version, apache and php?
<heeven> *mysql sorry
<nosrednaekim> "mysql --version"
<heeven> and apache and php?
<nosrednaekim> apache should be the same
<heeven> ok thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> "apache --version"
<nosrednaekim> I don't have apache installed so I don't know
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/d5d2a5db8
<nosrednaekim> and what are we looking at ksivaji?
<ksivaji> nosrednaekim i cant start apache2 why ?
<nosrednaekim> ksivaji: GO TO #APACHE
<dromer> how can I see what codec a certian avi is encoded with?
<[GuS] > ksivaji: that is not usefull information, you should post your apache error log
<[GuS] > which is inside /var/log/apache2/
<ksivaji> ok wait
<ksivaji> error.log is empty
<ksivaji> [GuS] 
<[GuS] > mm...
<[GuS] > thats kind impossible indeed... cause there apache keeps log even when you start the server
<ksivaji> [GuS]  i cant start apache
<llutz> dromer: "file <video.avi>"
<[GuS] > "Unable to open logs  this is why does not keep logs
<[GuS] > weird..
<[GuS] > and without the error on the log is hard to catch what is happening
<nosrednaekim> can you start apache as a normal user?
<ksivaji> [GuS]  my httpd.conf and apache.conf is empty
<[GuS] > apache.conf empty?
<[GuS] > there you have a problem
<dromer> llutz: thnx
<[GuS] > if why apache does not start
<[GuS] > apache2.conf comes with the installation
<ksivaji> [GuS]  i installed all the apache plugins
<[GuS] > with default configuration
<[GuS] > ksivaji: you dont need that...
<[GuS] > you have a installation problem there, is imposible to have apache2.conf empty
<dromer> llutz: alice_01.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 320 x 240, 23.98 fps, video:  << this doesn't say what codec it is ..
<[GuS] > you should delete and purge all configuration from apache, and install it again
<ksivaji> [GuS]  do you have apache2 can you pastebin your apache2.conf
<[GuS] > ksivaji: that is not enought indeed
<[GuS] > cause i have my own configuration there...
<llutz> dromer: here"alien_vs_predator.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 720 x 576, 25.00 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)"
<[GuS] > just try what i told you
<ksivaji> [GuS]  ok
<dromer> llutz: hmmm
<ksivaji> [GuS]  you want me to do thsi "sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2"
<ksivaji> [GuS]  :
<[GuS] > the --purge goes at the end
<[GuS] > and make sure to delete (if not with purse) the apache2 dir, so when you install it again, it will create the confs.
* wolferine sneezes
<e1mer> hello all, im trying up aquamarine decorator, how to i switch themes?
<e1mer> anyone?
<e1mer> hello all, im trying up aquamarine decorator, how to i switch themes?
<slougi> e1mer: if i remember correctly just change the theme in the system settings
<nosrednaekim> use the kde window decorations settings
<ksivaji> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2build1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Ash-Fox> Would anyone have any idea how to make a password protected pendrive? In the way that I could just insert my pen drive, and kubuntu would ask me a password to mount it?
<e1mer> slougi: nosrednaekim, thanks
<master_> how rotate the cube in beryl?
<e1mer> is there a guide now for upgrading feisty to gutsy
<kosch_afk> CTRL + Mouse i think
<kosch_afk> or alt
<e1mer> master_: i use ctrl+alt + mouse
<nosrednaekim> master_: ctrl+alt+arrow buttons
<kosch_afk> or both - yep :D
<e1mer> is there a guide now for upgrading feisty to gutsy
<nosrednaekim> e1mer: yeah, its on kubuntu.org
<nosrednaekim> under the latest tribe release notes
<kogo__> what's the easiest way of changing the default KDM login theme?
<e1mer> thanks again nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> NP
<someguy> hello everyone
<vbhide> hi
<someguy> can anyone help me find a USB PCI card that will work with Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> hey
<someguy> hey guys
<someguy> i have run out of usb slots
<nosrednaekim> use a hub..
<llutz> someguy: i haven't seen one, not working ;)
<someguy> i have
<someguy> =P
<nosrednaekim> wow....
<someguy> forums seem to show some as problematic
<someguy> llutz so should i not go with some random chinese no name brand?
<someguy> that is what i had and it didn't work
<llutz> someguy: i have used 5-7 of the cheapest pci-cards i could get in .de, never had any problem with them. NEC or TI Chipsets
<someguy> llutz - thats what I was looking for
<someguy> llutz - thanks
<someguy> going 2 ebay now
<someguy> llutz - just got one for <$10. Thanks man! =) have a good one
<ubuntu__> join/ irc.p2p-network.com
<ubuntu__> join /irc.p2p-network.com
<ubuntu__> damn
<Martiini> Hei (again)!!  I want to set Konsole/bash  cache/(text scrollback)   to unlimited (infinite) , please
<NickPresta> Martiini, Settings > History > Set Unlimited
<NickPresta> That should do it
<Aliyns> hi
<Martiini> NickPresta:  Is that for command history or whole output (scrollback) history?
<NickPresta> !hi | Aliyns
<ubotu> Aliyns: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Martiini> I thought it just for command history
<Martiini> and I need to use "script" to log bash output ??
<Martiini> right??
<Aliyns> I was wondering if someone could help me.. I just installed Kubuntu on my desktop using the Alternate CD, I have a 8800GTS it has finished installing but now all I get is a black screen because I'm assuming theres no video drivers or something for it. I have no other video card and wanted to know if there was any other way I can download and install the nvidia drivers on the computer.
<Martiini> ok, nevermind
<NickPresta> Martiini, I believe it is the numbers of lines in your scrolling history. You can check out ~/.bash_history and ~/.bash_* for more configuration options
<Martiini> NickPresta:  Danke Thank you
<Martiini> BTW  KDE has become ONE AWSOME desktop :)
<NickPresta> Aliyns, you can reconfigure X so you get a GUI, then you can install the appropriate drivers.
<Aliyns> Any documentation on how to do that?
<Martiini> Im well happy with the direction kde is going to :)
<runlevelten> Martiini: Glad you like it.
<Martiini> :) Thanks
<Dr_willis> I wonder if the !nvidia page has info on the 8800
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<Dr_willis> The 8800 i hear requires the newest nvidia drivers, which are not in th repos. yet.
<NickPresta> !xconfig | Aliyns
<ubotu> Aliyns: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Aliyns> How do I do this on the computer that has no video output tho?
<Martiini> on command line?
<Aliyns> I just get a black screen no flashing cursor no nothing.
<Martiini> ok, blah ,
<NickPresta> Aliyns, when you're at the black screen, switch to tty (Press Control+Alt+F1-8) IIRC.
<Dr_willis> booot to single user mode. edit the xorg.conf file to use the 'vesa' driver, then you shoul dbe able to get a default/slow X gui at least.
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-F1 'might' get you to a console.
<Martiini> Aliyns:  so you get NO output from your video card WHATSOEVER?
<Dr_willis> dependong on how badly the drivers crashed.
<Dr_willis> If it dosent work , use the rescue/single user mode feature
<Aliyns> I get no output thats right but my screen doesn't go on to standby as if it were getting no signal.
<Dr_willis> Aliyns,  you dont have3 a tv hooked up as well do you?
<Martiini> bye, seeya :)
<Aliyns> Nope, ctrl-alt-F1-8 got me no where either. :(
<Dr_willis> you are using the FUNCTION keys right/ not 1, :) but F1
* Dr_willis has seen confusion about that in the past.
<Aliyns> Yeah I'm definatly sure :P
* Dr_willis recalls a confused new user, and a lot of troubleshooting.. that was due to F1  NOT being the same as 'f' and '1' :)
<NickPresta> Aliyns, well, you could always pop in the LiveCD, mount the HDD and then change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use "vesa" drivers as Dr_willis suggested.
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<Dr_willis> if he can get to the grub menu,s and boot to single user mode (rescue mode) he wont need to mess weith the live cd.
<Aliyns> Yeah, the problem with that is... The live CD doesn't work either I get the same problem hence why I used the Alternate to install.
<Aliyns> I'll reboot and check if I can get into the grub menu.
<Dr_willis> sounds tome  like you need to hit the forums to find the proper way to get the nvidia drivers for the 8800 card.
<NickPresta> Hey BluesKaj
<Dr_willis> or try that vesa stuff.. but heck that might not even work.
<BluesKaj> hi NickPresta
<Aliyns> Recovery mode looking good I got a command line now :D
<karthik> any 1 from India
<karthik> Any one who want to help me in electronics / C++ ?
<NickPresta> karthik, this is a channel for Kubuntu help. Freenode has a C++ channel - I'm sure they would be able to help you better than we would.
<karthik> OK
<karthik> so who has what doubt in Kubuntu?
<karthik> Im good at it
<karthik> Look's like none has any doubut?!
<karthik> HELLOOOOOOOOOOO
<NickPresta> karthik, what are you going on about?
* Dr_willis thinks someone needs to switch to DeCafe
<Dr_willis> :)
<karthik> well you said this is for Kubuntu help
<NickPresta> karthik, yes?
<karthik> so I am asking people weather they need any help
<Tm_T> haha
<NickPresta> karthik, if people need help, they will usually ask :)
<karthik> Ok I have a doubt?
<karthik> how to goto C++ discussion room?
<Aliyns> Live i got myself a gui using vesa.. Any clue on wether Envy will install the right drivers or I have to download some beta drivers for 8800's?
<karthik> is there any?
<NickPresta> karthik, /join ##c++
<Dr_willis> Aliyns,  ive never used envy - but aparantly a lot of people do.
<BluesKaj> Aliyns: if you're running Feisty , Envy won't work , it's unsatble or broken depending on your graphics
<BluesKaj> unstable
<NickPresta> Aliyns, try `nvidia-glx-new` from the repos.
<BluesKaj> Aliyns, I already tried Envy
<Aliyns> Damn, I am using fiesty... whats the command line to use the nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<NickPresta> Aliyns, or get `restricted-manager` and tick off graphics card.
<karthik> Thanks a lot Nick
<BluesKaj> it's too bad cuz Envy did work quite well in edgy
<karthik> another doubt
<karthik> how to find out what channels are available ?
<NickPresta> karthik, /list
<BluesKaj> doubt ? ...look up the meaning, karthik
<Aliyns> restricted-manager is available through Adept?
<NickPresta> Aliyns, `sudo apt-get install restricted-manager`
<karthik> fine, very well
<karthik> this is the first time I'm using IRC
<Aliyns> Thanks NickPresta, I'm currently doing updates now so I have to wait till they finish before I continue but it gives me time to research.
<karthik> what you do nick?
<runlevelten> karthik: Good stuff :) There is help functionality available in IRC, incidentally.
<karthik> ya I am reding help
<runlevelten> karthik: Great.
<Aliyns> Just a quick stupid question, in regards to video card drivers does it matter wether I am using Kubuntu, Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<cloakable> No
<runlevelten> What cloakable said.
<karthik> Video card :no it dosent, just install the video card driver using Automatix
<Aliyns> I am using Kubuntu x64 does this matter?
<karthik> get automatix at getautomatix.com
<karthik> no
<runlevelten> Do NOT use automatix.
<NickPresta> I strongly recommend against automatix. It has broken many systems
<moriancumer> I agree DO NOT use automatix
<karthik> if you use it on X64 processor all will be fine
<cloakable> !automatix | Aliyns
<ubotu> Aliyns: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<karthik> advanced users must avoid automatix
<Tm_T> any user
<Tm_T> I repeat, any user
<karthik> OK I agree any user
<runlevelten> There is an easy-to-use GUI tool called "restricted-manager" you can install and use if you wish for a point and click way of installing proprietary graphics drivers
<karthik> but automatix makes things easy
<karthik> I have never heard of restricted manager
<Aliyns> Okay, so it doesn't matter wether I'm using Ubuntu or Kubuntu or wether I'm using 32bit or 64bit.
<Tm_T> karthik: ina wrong way
<Assid> today isnt a good computer day
<karthik> how to open it up?
<karthik> its better to stick with 32-bit
<Aliyns> I have 4GB of Ram I need 64 bit mate ;)
<karthik> I had problem installling Java on a AMD 64-bit machine running Ubuntu
<Aliyns> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<karthik> ya ubotu is right
<karthik> ok people I have got to go
<BluesKaj> ubotu is a bot , karthik
<karthik> thanks for all those who offered me tips today
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> 4GB should technically work on 32bit
<karthik> A BOT
<Assid> above that would require a 64bit addressing
<Dr_willis> Assid,  thats what i was thinking.
<karthik> written under GNU GPL
<Aliyns> Assid, the maximum system memory that the OS refers to includes video card memory and swap/page files.
<carranca> Hi, im having problems launching an app from my desktop into my notebook using the DISPLAY env. Doing an nmap on localhost the X server isn't opened. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> You mean if i use 19gb of swap file.. i got to use 64bit? :)
<Assid> hehehe
<karthik> hello , is ubout written under GPL license
<Aliyns> well thats the case in Windoze
<Assid> Aliyns: not possible.. people use 2GB ram .. 2GB swap..  and ofcourse there is the 256mb of video card
<Assid> so does that mean they need 64bit ?
<Assid> although 19GB of swap is kinda unrealistic
<Assid> Aliyns: wrong..
<Assid> i use 1.5GB of ram.. 3GB of pagefile on winxp pro 32
<Aliyns> Yeah, without memory remapping in BIOS 32 bit windows wont read all 3GB of physical memory.
<Assid> thats not how its counted
<Assid> its 4GB per individual type
<Aliyns> all 4GB*
<Assid> brb
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Aliyns> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000811.html
<Aliyns> That link should explain it Assid, I went through hell trying to get Windows to read all 4GB of my memory.
<surgy> whats a good cpp ide?
<Aliyns> PAE is completely useless, and my motherboard lacks memory remapping so 64bit was the only way.
<NickPresta> surgy, kdevelop
<surgy> nickpresta yeah but the build feature ummm doesnt work for me, ii open the build menu and there is nothing there, even after i save my .cpp file
<TooEarly> jhutchins: ya there
<jhutchins> Yeah.  Uncaffeinated so far, but present.
<TooEarly> lol alright. i'm using devede which seems to be working for me pretty well
<TooEarly> but when you convert the file to a dvd what bitrate do you usually use?
* runlevelten holds up crucifix to avert an uncaffeinated jhutchins
* genii arrives and hands out emergency cappucinos to those that are under-caffeinated!
<jhutchins> TooEarly: Oh, that whole question is pretty involved.  I've pretty much stuck to application defaults, there's a lot of discussion about the trade-offs.
* NickPresta grabs the cappuccino.
<NickPresta> thanks genii!
<hans_> hey, anyone fairly knowledgable with ubuntu who might be able to explain why audio hangs any aplpication which tries to play sound (ie. firefox/youtube, totem, amarok, gmplayer, etc)
<hans_> i;ve done an ltrace on gmplayer and it hangs on
<TooEarly> oh, alright. well see i used a bitrate of 5000 and it only used 2.9gigs and i want it better quality if it only uses a little
<genii> NickPresta: np :)
<hans_> snd_pcm_open_lconf
<hans_> totem hangs on xine_open_audio_driver
<jhutchins> TooEarly: Yeah, you really just have to experiment, which takes time.
<jhutchins> TooEarly: Seems like there were some good discussion forums, maybe through tovid's site?
<Martiini> does linux log terminal output and if so .. where can I find Konsole logs ??
<Dr_willis> you mean logs of ALL used commands?
<Martiini> no
<jhutchins> Martiini: Depends on what you're doing with the terminal.
<Dr_willis> theres the 'bash history' that has  a history of them
<Martiini> k
<Martiini> Ill check that
<Jevon> Ok, when I try to install new packages using adept, I get this:
<Jevon> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Jevon> anyone know whats up
<NickPresta> Jevon, run this from a Konsole: sudo apt-get update
<NickPresta> Jevon, then try to install a package like this: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<ksivaji> NickPresta still my apache is not working
<NickPresta> it should reveal more detailed errors
<NickPresta> ksivaji, I still don't understand what you mean by "not working". You can't start apache2 at all?
<ksivaji> NickPresta yes i installed apache2 but some of the files are missing
<Jevon> this could take a few minutes...
<ksivaji> NickPresta i compared it with genii
<kogo__> hey guys how do i display the network icon on the task bar?
<Jevon> and what does the update command do?
<Jevon> ok, got some error messages on the update
<NickPresta> Jevon, okay. what are they?
<Jevon> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/so                          urce/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Jevon> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                          able)
<Jevon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                          ess using it?
<ksivaji> NickPresta do you have any suggestion for me
<ksivaji> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<NickPresta> Jevon, if you have Adept open, you need to close it
<jhutchins> make sure your GUI package aps are closed.
<NickPresta> ksivaji, short of telling you to compile apache from source, I don't know how else to help you. I've exhausted all possible solutions that I know of.
<ksivaji> ok
<jhutchins> ksivaji: What kind of stuff is missing?
<ksivaji>  jhutchins missing as well as messing
<Martiini> Dr_willis:  I ask before about konsole (bash) output logs .. I actually want to log ALL konsole output not just commands
<Jevon> the command failed to work
<kogo__> jevon ckck if apt is running with : pa aux | grep apt
<kogo__> *ps not pa
<kogo__> ps aux | grep apt
<ksivaji> jhutchins did you got my pm
<Martiini> Ive googled myself nuts by now :(
<Jevon> it did not recognize command ps
<Jevon> nm
<Dr_willis> Martiini,  there is a command called 'script' that can do it for the current session
<Jevon> stupid a
<Jevon> beth     20387  0.0  0.2   2880   800 pts/1    S+   12:21   0:00 grep apts
<Martiini> yaa , I konw that
<Dr_willis>  ifyou want to log EVERYONE's stuff,, and not let them know about it.. theres some ways to do that. Special Login replacements I think
<Martiini> Dr_willis:  no , thanks , Id like to log only MY konsole output for now
<Martiini> I know script
<Jevon> so, I get a lot of numbers that mean nothing to me
<Dr_willis> Martiini,  ive used that script command for ages. :) what more do ya need?
<Martiini> but how can I make konsole do that by default
<Dr_willis> put script command in your .bashrc perhaps
<ksivaji> Dr_willis hope you can help me
<Jevon> put the command in a startup script?
<Dr_willis> that can get nasty i bet with lots of logs..
<Dr_willis> plus what if you have more then 1 shell open
<genii> back, eating lunch so sort of AFK
<ksivaji> Dr_willis apache is messed up here
<ksivaji> genii :
<Dr_willis> ksivaji,  proberly cant help ya much in tha tarea. I just apt-get install it.. and go...
<kogo__> :-) is apt the the end of one of them?
<Martiini> Dr_willis:  k, I'll go with that , Thank You
<Jevon> yes
<kogo__> print that line here
<spawn57> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<spawn57> !libdvdcss
<Jevon> beth     20391  0.0  0.2   2880   804 pts/1    S+   12:24   0:00 grep apts
<Jevon> apt at the very end
<genii> ksivaji: Unfortunately I think that it is not apache2 that is the problem but that it is some deeper problem since it partially installs things. It may be in the apt-get system or even someplace else entirely. Since it's being extremely problemmatic, I hate to say but recommend a reinstall to server LAMP install, then put a window manager on after that
<kogo__> which means aptitude aint running
<kogo__> how about : sudo apt-get update
<el_taco> in ubuntu I can hit ctrl-alt-<arrow> to change desktops. where can I change that setting in kde?
<ksivaji> genii where i can get LAMP server
<ksivaji> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Jevon> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Sources
<Jevon>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Jevon> Fetched 5B in 6s (1B/s)
<Jevon> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Jevon> Reading package lists... Done
<Jevon> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<genii> ksivaji: I would recommend the Dapper 6.06 server CD...1 moment for the link
<kogo__> are you behind a proxy?
<Jevon> not that I know of
<yukino> ola
<yukino> ayuda de ubuntu en espaol
<NickPresta> Jevon, I think if you use a mirror, your problem will go away
<el_taco> Jevon can you ping the server?
<NickPresta> !es | yukino
<ubotu> yukino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jevon> ok, how does one use a mirror,and how much will it slow down the download
<Jevon> I might be able to ping the server
<Jevon> if i knew the IP
<genii> ksivaji: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download     choose 6.06 server cd               when installing, choose LAMP setup. After that login to command line then do   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    or if you like kde then   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<el_taco> Jevon ping the hostname
<_Assid_> hey
<Jevon> I do not know the hostname, unless you mean earthlink
<_Assid_> how do oyu trap the data transfer?
<el_taco> if it can't resolv then there's a dns issue.
<_Assid_> like what ethereal does.. but from cli
<kogo__> ok Jevon, lets start here, how are you connected to the internet?
<Jevon> dialup
<_Assid_> any good packet sniffer
<el_taco> in ubuntu I can hit ctrl-alt-<arrow> to change desktops. where can I change that setting in kde?
<Jevon> through an external modem
<ksivaji> genii  thanks a lot
<Jevon> we pretty much run through the old phone lines
<pag> el_taco, kcontrol -> keyboard shortcuts
<kogo__> from terminal can you ping ubuntu.com
<Jevon> damn. Powers out. Gotta get off
<genii> ksivaji: Well, i've done what i can to help. Your best bet is the reinstall at this point.
<ksivaji> genii i think i can have dual boot
<_Assid_> anyone know a good cli based packert sniffer
<el_taco> pag thanks
<NickPresta> _Assid_, try `nast`
<_Assid_> NickPresta: can it output to a file that ethereal can open?
<EMoShunz> anyone know how to install autopoint?
<seba> what is that?
<EMoShunz> i am trying to install gstreamer, and it is saying i need autopilot to compile it
<seba> ok
<seba> i can not help you with that, sorry
<EMoShunz> ok, thanks anyway
<EMoShunz> anyone else?
<genii> EMoShunz: So try:   sudo apt-get install autopilot
<EMoShunz> can't find package
<genii> EMoShunz: Interesting, on mine, the command:  apt-cache search autopilot    produces: autopilot - Monitor the DTR line of /dev/palm and run a command to start sync
<genii> EMoShunz: I recommend enabling more repositories then in your /etc/apt/sources.list   file,  run then:   sudo apt-get update     then try the install again
<genii> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<EMoShunz> i have all the optional repos installed, is there one for gstreamer specifically?
<Kr4t05> EMoShunz: Are you trying to get restricted codecs?
<genii> EMoShunz: Fast:    kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list              each line starting #deb or #deb-src  remove the # except the one before the line which contains cdrom (near top)
<genii> EMoShunz: If you do that and enable all the repos already existing in your sources.list, it should find the autopilot app. i see it isted and I don't have any weird repos in my list. After you change the file, do the:  sudo apt-get update    then  try to see if the command  apt-cache search autopilot     shows what mine did (pasted here already)
<morph_> hello all
<morph_> anyone using avant window manager?
<EMoShunz> genii:  that seems to have worked, wierd that i had to do that manually
<EMoShunz> fyi, sudo apt-get install gettext also seems to install autopilot
<genii> EMoShunz: The gui package manager isn't always that intuitive :)
<EMoShunz> it was my backports that weren't enabled
<genii> EMoShunz: Good. hopefully gstreamer will progress now
<NickPresta> wow. vgacardgames (vga_soliatire) just screwed up my screen resolution
<m477> how to mount disks on fiesta ?
<g2g591> grr, Kwin keeps changing my window manager to itself from beryl, it usually happens when I open adept
<jhutchins> m477: mount command works for me.
<pag> m477, what's 'fiesta'? another nice nick for Feisty Fawn? :P
<m477> jhutchins: but i dont see pertisions
<pag> m477, and to answer your question; if it's not done automatically (like it usually is) use ' mount '
<pag> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<m477> jhutchins: i dont know name of this partisons
<m477> pag: where it should be mounted ?
<jhutchins> m477: sudo fdisk -l
<pag> m477, where ever you want... most user prefer /mount/something
<m477> jhutchins: thanks
<mm_202> Hey guys, probably a dumb question, but is there a way to delete all .m3u files, with recursion?  Ive tried rm -R *.m3u and it wont go into the subdirectories..
<frojnd> hello there are thre any instructions how to install divx web player for firefox ?
<Theory> find ./ -name '*.m3u' | xargs rm
<titanix88> anyone know a channel for just gossip abt linux/ubuntu with activities(unlike #ubuntu-offtopic)?
<titanix88> anyone know a channel for just gossip abt linux/ubuntu with activities(unlike #ubuntu-offtopic)?
<m477> jhutchins: hey m8 next problem when im trying mount it request root and i log "su" and same trobule
<m477> jhutchins: or i shuold use "sudo mount " ?
<mm_202> thank you, Theory.
<titanix88> m477 mount what?
<m477> titanix88: disk
<m477> ok works
<frojnd> does anyone know how to install divx web player for firefox. I wanna watch divx videos, like on this site: http://joox.net/cat/23/id/1239523   anyone ??
<titanix88> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pfein> is there any tool to help copy .kde setting from one laptop to another?
<jussi01> pfein:i dont  know, but why not just copy the .kde over?
<pfein> jussi01: the dest. box is old & running xfce, but there are a few kde apps I'm gonna use (incl. konversation)
<pfein> jussi01: but probably no konq. :(
<pfein> eh, I'll just tar it up & stick it on a usbdisk, it's tiny.
<pfein> thx
<titanix88> pfein: is it so important to transfer settings:?
<genii> pfein: If the machine is old and marginal ram etc, remember that any kde app you put onto the xfce system has to load a bunch of libraries from kde to use it (on top of the xfce system), making it terribly worse than just putting full kde on
<pfein> it'd be nice
<pfein> genii: I realize
<genii> pfein: Good :)
<jhutchins> genii: That's a bit of a stretch.
<jhutchins> genii: You're not loading any of the kde desktop features.
<pfein> jhutchins: yeah, and I'm just going to use Konsole w/i konversation as my terminals, so that's one less app too.
<genii> jhutchins: Well, this is true. but I installed only 2 kde apps on my xubuntu box, and it was costing me about 30% more cpu load and 12Mb ram resources
<NickPresta> depending on what the dependencies are, you might want to use kdelibs instead of full blown KDE
<genii> (as soon as i loaded one)
<BFC> Hi, I have a wierd problem. My wlan was working fine in kubuntu. But suddenly it doesnt work. the wierd thing is that using wireless assist i can see all the networks in range
<BFC> I just can't connect to my wlan
<titanix88> submit it to kde feature reqest & i'm sure they will add it within hours...:)
<titanix88> submit it to kde feature reqest & i'm sure they will add it within hours...:)
<pfein> NickPresta: I just apt-get installed konversation, it pulled the minimal stuff it needed.
<mm_202> Theory:  not to be a pain, but that didnt quite work,
<mm_202> rm: cannot remove `Sunday/Louder': No such file or directory
<mm_202> rm: cannot remove `Now.m3u': No such file or directory
<mm_202> its passing it to rm, but not with quotes
<genii> pfein: I exaggerated somewhat when I said it was worse than just putting full kde on. but not much
<pfein> I might need kcontrolcenter though, ugh.
<pfein> some of the gtk themes are quite nice, I was surprised to find.
<titanix88> i miss human gtk theme in kde.
<titanix88> i miss human gtk theme in kde.
<Theory> mm_202: find ./ -name '*.m3u' -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<Theory> should do it then
<yrg> hi
<titanix88> can 't anyone make it for kde?
<titanix88> mm_200 plain rm doesn't work?what was ur command?
<titanix88> yrg hi
<yrg> titanix88: I thought there were some clones of the "human" theme for kde..?
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know of a tool that could automatically forward all of the mail from one e-mail account to another, like a daemon or something?
<titanix88> yrg where to find?
<yrg> just do a search on kde-look.org
<yrg> I found a theme manager-theme and some window decorations.
* genii sips a coffee and puts a .forward file in his maildir
<ksivaji> genii can you ssh into my system and fix the problem
<arquilin> hola
<arquilin> Es verdad que Kword puede abrir  y editar pdf o entendi mal lo que lei?
<genii> ksivaji:  You are still working on the apache2 problem? Or now some other?
<ksivaji> genii apache2
<genii> ksivaji:  I'm not sure there is much that can be done anymore, but I could give it a try. Give me the url etc by pm
<seba> anyone knows why kexi do not transform the forms from a mdb file, but do the tables???
<ksivaji> genii :
<seba> anyone knows why kexi do not transform the forms from a mdb file, but do the tables???
<seba> anyone knows why kexi do not transform the forms from a mdb file, but do the tables???
<m477> can you remember me comend which show me disks ?
<m477> also can you tell me how to format disk/
<m477> ?
<genii> Bah ksivaji is insane
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about insanity
<yrg> m477: You just click the drive in the file manager...?
<m477> i supoust i dont have it -,-
<m477> i need comend in shell
<NickPresta> m477, `fdisk -l`
<NickPresta> genii, oh really?
<yrg> You format disks with mkfs...
<m477> NickPresta: thanks
<NickPresta> he would probably have been better off to just compile apache/php/mysql from source. it's fairly painless
<genii> NickPresta: He has some deep-rooted apt or dpkg problems with his box
<m477> NickPresta: ops donest work fdisk -l
<NickPresta> m477, what are you trying to accomplish?
<genii> NickPresta: This is day 3 of helping him, now he leaves right after i atrt to get somewhere with it, so tomorrow is likely day 4
<m477> NickPresta: i wanna see all partisions on disks
<m477> NickPresta: to mount it
<NickPresta> genii, yeah. He pops in from time to time asking for more help.
<yrg> You must "sudo" fdisk
<m477> ah
<yrg> otherwise it can't open the device
<m477> yrg: gr8 m8 thanks
* genii sips his coffee and sulks
<m477> can you tell me how mount ntfs??
<m477> or format to fat ?
<twosouls82> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<yrg> mkfs -t vfat should work... but that's for fat32...
<m477> yrg: is it to format?
<genii> It may be mkfs.vfat
<yrg> yeah...
<m477> yrg: i think doestn work or im missing soemthing
<yrg> what does the error message say?
<m477> yrg: it isnt error i tihnk Usage: mkfs [-V]  [-t fstype]  [fs-options]  device [size] 
<yrg> Have you specified the partition you want to format...
<yrg> like "mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1" or something
<m477> k
<m477> lol
<m477> thats all
<m477> sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/hdc1
<m477> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<m477> yrg: that show me shall
<yrg> ...i think that's all it does when it's working...
<szachista> hello
<szachista> how can i install .deb package, but with all dependecies installed automaticly?
<szachista> dpkg -install doesn't install dependencies
<ksivaji> szachista dpkg -i ./*.deb
<m477> yrg: so u sugest that format is done ?
<twosouls82> szachista: install it and run "sudo apt-get -f install" afterwards, this will take care of the deps in most cases
<yrg> when command prompt is back and there were no error messages, yes.
<szachista> twosouls82: it is not clean way to do things :/
<twosouls82> it works like a charm
<twosouls82> szachista: not using repo debs isn't clean
<yrg> it only works if all the dependencies are in the repos...
<twosouls82> yep, true
<g2g591> For some reason kwin switches to being the window manager when i run adept. (it switches the window manager from beryl to kwin)
<NickPresta> g2g591, then the solution would be not to run adept :-P
<NickPresta> g2g591, but seriously, can you reproduce that behaviour every time and which versions of adept/beryl/kde?
<m477> yrg: so what i have to do now ?
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: or not run beryl ;)
<yrg> what do you want to do? mount your newly formatted partition?
<NickPresta> that too :P
<m477> yrg: maybe it doenst work becouse i dont have mount this aprtition ? ;p
<m477> yrg: no i want to format ntfs partiton which isnt mount
<yrg> i think it did work.
<m477> yrg: so now doesnt
<m477> yrg: so how i have to format it?
<yrg> so what happened when you did sudo mkfs -t vfat /whatever ?
<m477> sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/hdc1
<m477> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<m477> that
<yrg> hmm... to me, this looks like it did format the disk...
<g2g591> it doesn't do it every time
<m477> no
<g2g591> about once every 3 times or so
<yrg> But i'm not 100% sure... and i have no spare disk to try it...
<m477> when i write only mfks
<m477> bash: mfks: command not found
<nosrednaekim> g2g591: hmmm, run beryl from the CMDline, and see if it spitts out an error
<g2g591> adept 2.1 on kde 3.5.7
<m477> yrg i doesnt format cuz
<m477> yrg: /dev/hdc1   *           1         522     4192933+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<yrg> argh... maybe you have to change the partition type first...
<g2g591> no errors, but one warning : [Warning ] : Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"
<m477> yrg: so what you recomend?
<nosrednaekim> hmmm, and then kwin replaces it?
<szachista> i was told that if i open deb package in mc and run from it INSTALL file, it will find dependencies automaticly. But is this safe way to do things?
<NickPresta> g2g591, the only thing I can think to try is to disable the GL Yield setting
<yrg> sudo fdisk /dev/hdc, then type m to find out what the command for changing the system id is...
<g2g591> only after about 3 times of opening adept, or another kde specific app
<g2g591> any idea how?
<nosrednaekim> g2g591: it happens with other apps?
<yrg> and then change the system id to fat32. Then mkfs should format it
<ksivaji> hi
<NickPresta> g2g591, right click on the Beryl icon > Advanced Beryl Options > Disable GL Yield
<g2g591> it is already marked
<m477> yrg: so i must delate and make new partiton ?
<ksivaji>  installed apache but i can process php script
<ksivaji> NickPresta :
<twosouls82> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<NickPresta> ksivaji, you can't run PHP scripts via apache?
<m477> yrg: i really dont know which option choose
<ksivaji> twosouls82 yes
<yrg> that'd work to, but it should be enough to change the system ID, so the partition is marked as fat32.
<NickPresta> ksivaji, did you add the LoadModule line for mod_php?
<m477> yrg: k i got
<yrg> Type t for changing the system ID. Then select the partition and b for Fat32
<ksivaji> no how to do that
<yrg> And then mkfs should work for that partition
<nosrednaekim> g2g591: try unmarking it then ;)
<ksivaji> NickPresta hope you can solve my problem
<NickPresta> ksivaji, did you compile apache from source?
<m477> yrg: but still when i write "sudo fdisk -l
<ksivaji> NickPresta no i installed using adept
<m477> yrg: i got /dev/hdc1   *           1         522     4192933+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<NickPresta> ksivaji, did you install php5 via adept?
<ksivaji> NickPresta i can installl apache 1.3 only
<ksivaji> ya
<yrg> hmm... i think you gotta reboot so that the system knows the partition type...
<NickPresta> ksivaji, If you installed apache1.3, I think you're supposed to use PHP4.
<yrg> I think there's a message saying so when you exit fdisk with w
<yrg> but i'm not 100% sure...
<ksivaji> NickPresta but adept  say php is not valid package name
<m477> how to exit it
<yrg> fdisk?
<m477> yrg: all tim
<m477> yes
<yrg> w if you want to save the changes, q if you don't
<NickPresta> ksivaji, oh. it appears feisty only has php5. that's fine
<ksivaji>  NickPresta ok tell me how to add module and load
<m477> yrg heh now works
<makuseru> what are the most common Vector Image file types?
<NickPresta> ksivaji, well, you have to install php first. then you need to check your apache config file for the line that looks like "LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so"
<NickPresta> makuseru, svg, svgz?
<gandhii> maku:  svg, ps, eps, dxf, ai,
<makuseru> thank you
<m477> yrg: one more thing can you tell me why linux regognize my disk as 4 gb if it is 8 ? o.O
<arun> hey kids
<sauvin> There's a 'dia' program that works with vector formats; what format is it?
<yrg> m477: I don't know... Is it really partitioned to 8 gb?
<g2g591> ow that made it freeze
<m477> yrg: dunno but there is 1 partiton 4 gb
<m477> yrg: maybe i back to fdisk and delate and make new one partition ?
<arun> sauvin: SVG?
<nosrednaekim> g2g591: sorry...
<yrg> hmm... maybe you are mixing up blocks and bytes... try "df -h" to view the partition sizes...
* redshadowhero watches a tumbleweed go by
<xbesnard> Hello, I face some difficulties to be connected under Kubuntu Feisty with an external dial up modem (BEWAN V92). The connexion starts and after a few minutes, I got a message that the modem hangup with a code 16. I checked the different parametes, options, AT commands, pap/chap. But, I found nothing obvious. Could someone get me information on the error code 16? I put my syslog at this adress: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33178/ . Thank you for your help. Xav
<yukino> ola
<yeniklasor> How can I scrool down when I launch "top" on terminal ?
<jhutchins> yeniklasor: can't.
<underdog5004> !htop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> yeniklasor: All you can do is reconfigure a console so that you have more lines.
<yeniklasor> oh ok :(
<yrg> or use ps aux and scroll up ;)
<underdog5004> or ps aux | less
<underdog5004> or ps aug | grep processname
<yeniklasor> Thanks worked
<yeniklasor> Now how can I install JDK ? On repo isn't working :( Do you know any totorial
<Angelus> yo
<Angelus> how can i install a theme on kubuntu?
<vzduch> !themes | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Assid> err how do i get apt to have multiple connections while downloading?
<Assid> i want to increase the simultanous threads
<vzduch> can apt do that?  I know that smart can, but for apt I don't know
<Angelus> vzduch: i downloaded the theme, but i dont know how to install since kubuntu doesnt have a theme installer or i dont know where it is
<Assid> vzduch: yes it can
<Seberus> Hello
<Seberus> Ok, Can somebody help me? I
<Seberus> I'm completly new to Kubuntu and I just installed it.
<danne_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Seberus> I'm completly new to Kubuntu and I just installed it :3 Can someone help me?
<Seberus> It seems I cant download any .exe files >_>
<LeeJunFan> Seberus: linux doesn't use .exe files.
<yrg> Seberus: You can't run exe Files on linux
<LeeJunFan> Seberus: those are for windows.
<yrg> If you want to install a program, you can use Adept.
<LeeJunFan> !adept | Seberus
<ubotu> Seberus: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Seberus> Thank you
<yrg> There's a big library of programs you may want or need, and they will be automatically installed
<yrg> and the bot know everything better than i do ;)
<vzduch> Seberus: what do you want w/ .exe files?
<Seberus> Um
<Seberus> MSN
<Seberus> and games
<Seberus> and such
<Seberus> e_e
<yrg> there's a program called Kopete in Kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> Seberus: you'll find games there, for MSN look at kopete.
<LeeJunFan> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<yrg> that can connect to MSN and AIM and ICQ and Jabber and...
<Seberus> Yeah I ran kopete, then accidently closed it although I saw something to do with MSN, Cant seem to find it again
<yrg> Yeeah my download's finished..
<yrg> Gotta go play ;)
<Seberus> -sighs- How can I connect to MSN through kopete?
<LeeJunFan> Seberus: go into settings menu, configure, accounts.
<Angelus> hmm somebody knows how colours of windows tabs can be changed?
<vzduch> windows tabs?
<Angelus> *windows tabs
<Angelus> *window
<vzduch> still not clear what you mean (at least not to me)
<Seberus> Allright, so games, How in the world can I get some? I know where to get the .exe >_> how do I transfer .exe onto Linux?
<Angelus> you dont know what a tab in a window is ?
<Angelus> :|
<vzduch> Seberus: as a rule, you _don't_ run .exe files in Linux unless there's no other option
<vzduch> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Seberus> x______X
<Angelus> Seberus: go to Adept and Install wine, then with wine you can install .exe files :D
<Seberus> REALLY!?!?! :3 Thank you.
<Angelus> no proble
<Angelus> :p
<Seberus> cause I'm like... Adept... -types in a games name- eerrm... did it work? :O
<Angelus> but Seberus WARNING: to play windows games on linux you must have at least an Nvidia Graphic ccard
<Angelus> Seberus: K menu , System, Adept
<Angelus> search for wine
<Seberus> Erm...
<Angelus> Request Install
<Angelus> Apply Changes
<Angelus> :p
<runlevelten> Seberus: You should be aware that wine provides a tool you _may_ be able to run some windows applications on. It's not a sure thing.
<runlevelten> I do play HL2 on it though :)
<Seberus> Well I was playing games on a game on windows before linux
<Seberus> I understand the whole wine thing thank you ><
<Angelus> then you go to console, wine your.exe
<Angelus> and should work
<Angelus> ok
<Seberus> Ok
<Angelus> for nothing
<Angelus> runlevelten: do you know how to change colour of Tabs ?
<Angelus> in kde?
<Angelus> :S
<runlevelten> Angelus: as far as I'm aware, you'll need to run a style that supports it.
<Seberus> Ok so this is a gameing computer :x, Not all games run on it, but most probably do? Dose World of Warcraft run on it?
<runlevelten> Yeah
<Seberus> Ok, So I typed in Wine, nothing happened >_>
<Seberus> And I hit enter too
<Seberus> :X
<runlevelten> lower case, I assume?
<runlevelten> Wine is not wine
<pants> hello im having trouble resising my linux partition
<Angelus> yeah
<runlevelten> wine itself also won't do anything, you do wine <yourapp>
<Seberus> Ah x.x
<Seberus> Really?
<Angelus> yes
<Seberus> x.x
<Angelus> already told you dude
<Angelus> wine yourfilename.exe
<Angelus> lol
<Angelus> :p
<Angelus> thats the command
<Angelus> replace yourfilename.exe with your real filename
<Angelus> ;p
<pants> is it not possible to resise a linux partition?
<pants> resize?
<runlevelten> Also, once you've got the app running, you do little tweaks to make it run faster - eg: WINEDEBUG=-all; nice -n 20 wine <yourapp>
<runlevelten> and so on.
<Dragnslcr> pants- I've done it before
<Seberus> Allright... so for example... I would type into adept manager "wine gunz.exe" ?
<runlevelten> You should look on appdb.winehq.org for apps, compatibility listing, tests by other users, and tips on how to get the best performance
<Dragnslcr> pants- GParted/QtParted can do it
<Angelus> LOL
<Angelus> forget it Seberus
<Seberus> e___________e
<runlevelten> Seberus: yeah, but check the app on appdb.winehq.org
<Angelus> you wont play gunz on linux
<Angelus> gunz needs internet explorer
<Angelus> :p
<Seberus> Erm
<runlevelten> not into adept manager
<Angelus> oh wait
<Seberus> Why?
<pants> dragnslcr it's saying it's mountes
<runlevelten> into a shell
<Seberus> I dont wanna use ijji
<Angelus> depends on which edition you have
<killown|away> where I found xorg 7.2 source?
<Seberus> =.=
<Angelus> ahh so its not ijji
<Seberus> I allready know.
<Angelus> so then it should play
<Angelus> :p
<Angelus> lol
<Dragnslcr> pants- you can't resize a mounted partition
<Seberus> I'm not THAT far behind.
<Angelus> sorry
<Angelus> my bad
<vzduch> killown|away: don't know where you found it :D
<Seberus> So how do I get teh wine
<Angelus> forgive meh
<Seberus> if nothing happens when I type in wine
<Seberus> ><
<Angelus> i already told you
<Seberus> or Wine
<Angelus> lets repeat then
<Seberus> Well I missed it >_>
<runlevelten> Seberus: for an up-to-date wine build, go to winehq.org
<Seberus> From the top please :X
<Angelus> K menu > System, Adept
<pants> dragnslcr so i would have to resize it with fdisk?
<Seberus> Kay
<runlevelten> to install the stock wine, you can use adept.
<Angelus> Search for Wine
<Seberus> I'm there
<Angelus> request install
<Angelus> apply changes
<Seberus> Kay...
<Seberus> Um...
<Angelus> that should install wine on your system
<Seberus> Wait
<Angelus> :p
<Dragnslcr> pants- or resize it when it isn't mounted, which is what I would suggest
<Seberus> Nothing happened
<Seberus> Theres no search results.
<Seberus> e.e
<runlevelten> you probably didn't check it then.
<pants> dragnslcr im new at linux, how can i unmount the hard disk
<runlevelten> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dragnslcr> pants- is it the one that you're running your system on right now?
<pants> dragnslcr yes but i popped in the live CD
<Dragnslcr> pants- are you actually running off of the CD?
<Dragnslcr> pants- you have to boot from the Live CD to resize the partition that your system is on
<pants> dragnslcr yes, there is a install file on the desktop
<Dragnslcr> pants- System Settings -> Advanced -> Disks
* runlevelten installs etch
<Dragnslcr> pants- should be able to unmount any mounted disks from there
<Seberus> Ugh this is hurting mah brain ;D
<pants> dragnslcr ok i see my partitions
<runlevelten> heh ;)
<parsnip> hi all
* parsnip waves
<parsnip> ive messed up bigtime can anyone help
<runlevelten> !ask
<Angelus> lol
<pants> dragnslcr disable them?
<Angelus> the bot needs a technishion
<runlevelten> zomflippinGwhere'subotu?
<parsnip> i thought i set my audio cds to autorun with kscd but now when i try and open folders, kscd opens
<parsnip> can anoyone advise?
<Dragnslcr> pants- I believe that should unmount them, yeah
<runlevelten> [22:26]  <-- ubotu has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<Angelus> hmm
<pants> dragnslcr :/ wont let me even in admin mode
<runlevelten> Was it because I said I was installing etch? Did I hurt ubotu's feelings?
<runlevelten> :(
<Angelus> can anyone tell me how to set the identd on linux
<Angelus> since i heard its complicated not like windows buollt in mIRC
<Angelus> *built-in
<Seberus> Lol xD I hit enter ALOT on the adept thing searching for "wine" ... it closed x.x
<Seberus> if I hit enter alot dose it close a window? lol
<pants> dragnslcr i can resize the swap i think but not the ext3
<vzduch> "windows built-in mIRC"?
<runlevelten> what built-in mirc?
<Angelus> the identd
<Angelus> for IRC
<Angelus> its built in on mIRC
<parsnip> instead of mIRC, why not use XChat? theres a win32 port and its free
<Angelus> on linux you must install something for identd
<Angelus> i dont use mIRC
<Angelus> :|
<runlevelten> ew @ identd.
<Angelus> im talking about identd dude
<Angelus> how can it be enabled on linux?
<vzduch> sudo apt-get install identd
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> that will enable identd server ?
<Angelus> for irc?
<Angelus> :p
<eleckttruss> somebody know about X software to send post to my blog?
<jhutchins> eleckttruss: Kinda depends on what blog.
<Seberus> Allright... Can anybody explain it to me really slowly step by step in slow motion with little tips along the way, how to get this "wine" ?
<parsnip> sudo apt-get install wine
<Seberus> I'm useing Kubuntu
<Tm_T> that's step one
<Seberus> And KDE
<Tm_T> Seberus: yes
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<Tm_T> see what parsnip said
<Seberus> Ok so... sudo apt- get install wine? I dont understand a word of that >_>
<Seberus> Well actually I understand the last 3 >_>
<Tm_T> open Konsole
<Seberus> e_e
<Seberus> Konsole?
<Seberus> Ok got it up
<Tm_T> you'll love that black box
<tobias_> then type that
<draft> selam
<tobias_> enter your password, confirm with enter again
<eleckttruss> jhutchins: my blog is in blogger
<draft> who know turkish  lanunge  :)
<tobias_> I definitly dont :)
<Seberus> bash: Sudo: command not found
<Tm_T> Seberus: small s
<tobias_> typo
<eleckttruss> jhutchins: so u know any software for that?
<tobias_> what he said
<draft> my english bad :(
<killown|away> how do i to construct package with dpkg-buildpackage with my flags gcc?
<killown|away> dpkg-buildpackage define for i386
<jhutchins> eleckttruss: Dunno if they have linux tools yet.
<Seberus> E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavilable)
<Tm_T> killown|away: you might like to try #ubuntu-motu
<Seberus> then something under it and blah
<Tm_T> Seberus: Adept open?
<eleckttruss> jhutchins:  thanks
<Seberus> yeap
<tobias_> adept installer or adept updater ?
<tobias_> close it
<Tm_T> Seberus: close it
<Seberus> Ok
<vzduch> !tr | draft
<tobias_> then do it again
<Seberus> x.x
<Tm_T> tobias_: ok, you go on (:
<vzduch> damn, no bot :(
<tobias_> nono sorry
<tobias_> didnt want to disturb you
<Tm_T> tobias_: please do
<eleckttruss> jhutchins:  do you hace the link of this software?
<Seberus> This is confuzzling me, haha, wonder if I'll learn what all this is in time? <_<
* Tm_T keeps overseeing
<draft> i want install kubuntu but dont know edit partion
<tobias_> he, okay, sorry =)
<draft> vzduch not understand you what you mean?
<vzduch> draft: the bot is offline, so this didn't work as expected
<tobias_> Seberus: you will, no fear
<Seberus> Ok, blah blah blah... reading package lists building dependency tree reading state information...done Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Seberus> this may mean the package is missing blah blah blah
<Tm_T> Seberus: what?!
<tobias_> oO
<Tm_T> gah
<Seberus> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<tobias_> mhhhm
<tobias_> 1 sec
<leus> how can i upgrade my kde 3.5.6 to 3.5.7 on kubuntu
<leus> please
<Tm_T> leus: kubuntu.org has instructions, check announcements
<tobias_> hmm I dont know why it wont work with Seberus
<tobias_> any idea Tm_T
<tobias_> ?
<Seberus> e__e;
<Tm_T> I have plenty
<Seberus> Cause I never downloaded the... resource? or something?
<Seberus> reposotory?
<Tm_T> Seberus: do "sudo apt-get update"
<tobias_> actually it works fine with me
<jhutchins> !wine
<vbgunz> I read up on "Signal 15". I do not have a laptop and my PC temperture is "40 C". I never get "Signal 15" when I am using the computer. Only when I am away and it is very frustrating as it logs me out and it's almost to the point of unbearable :( anyone have any ideas?
<draft> vzduch ok  i  am wait a person  for know my lanunge  and sorry  for my bad english
<Tm_T> jhutchins: no bot
<Tm_T> draft: turkish?
<killown|away> how do i to construct package with dpkg-buildpackage with my flags gcc?
<draft> yes :)
<Seberus> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah... Done
<draft> Tm_T you?
<Tm_T> Seberus: and try again install part
<tobias_> sudo apt-get install wine
<Tm_T> draft: no, but try #ubuntu-tk or whatever is your country code
<Tm_T> killown|away: tried #ubuntu-motu already?
<killown|away> Tm_T, nobody asnwer
<Tm_T> killown|away: wait
<tobias_> Seberus: worked ?
<Tm_T> killown|away: patience is your ally
<Seberus> Package wine is not available but is refered to by another package, this may mean that the package is missing blah blah blah
<Seberus> Package wine has no installation canidate
<Tm_T> killown|away: and strong ally it is </yoda>
<Tm_T> Seberus: ok, hold your seat
<Seberus> Will do
<draft> Tm_T dont know contry code
<Seberus> Its your country man! Figure it out! :O
<Tm_T> Seberus: hrr, no
<Seberus> Go to teh google and type in the denmark country code or something
<Tm_T> draft: tk might be it (:
<Tm_T> Seberus: hey, that's not very helpful my friend
<Seberus> e.e
<Seberus> xD
<Tm_T> seriously
<Tm_T> you wan't my help?
<tobias_> it is tr officially
<draft> Tm_T but dont have persons
<Seberus> I was jokeing around... Meh, I'm seriously sorry for that x.x
<Tm_T> draft: then try tr (:
<tobias_> Internet TLD
<tobias_> .tr
<vbgunz> anyone know what "signal 15" is and how to avoid it?
<tobias_> sorry, no tme
<jhutchins> !bot
<Seberus> Yes I badly NEED and want your help Tm_T
<draft> Tm_T ok  try again thenk you :)
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Signal 15 is SIGTERM
<Tm_T> Seberus: coming on your way then (:
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Which basically means you need to know more than you've told us so far.
<Seberus> Whewt :D
<Seberus> x_X
<vbgunz> jhutchins: I did, I write again what I said
<vbgunz> I read up on "Signal 15". I do not have a laptop and my PC temperture is "40 C". I never get "Signal 15" when I am using the computer. Only when I am away and it is very frustrating as it logs me out and it's almost to the point of unbearable :( anyone have any ideas?
<Tm_T> !universe | Seberus
<Seberus> o.o
<Tm_T> hmm
<Seberus> You have expanded me into the universe :D
<Seberus> I think?
<tobias_> !tell Seberus universe
<Tm_T> ubot3: ping
<Tm_T> ok he's deaf
<tobias_> poor one
<Tm_T> haha
<tobias_> *sniff*
<Seberus> Hey I'm curious, Whats with the whole, red typeing thing?
<Seberus> e___e
<Seberus> I'm deaf?
<Tm_T> Seberus: no, ubot3
<tobias_> no, ubot3 is deaf
<tobias_> eumm I am always too late
<Seberus> And this ubot3 ish?
<vbgunz> jhutchins: I mysteriously log out, I don't know why. I checked my messages log and thats the last line I see at the time of logout: "Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly"
<Tm_T> Seberus: infobot
<vbgunz> jhutchins: right before that line, I see this line: GConf server is not in use, shutting down.
<Seberus> O.o
<vzduch> !bot
<Seberus> That sounds extremly weird VB GunZ o.O
<tobias_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten <- thats the universe thing in german ._.
<Seberus> Like seriously...
<Tm_T> tobias_: thanks
<vbgunz> Seberus: why, whats up? is it the gconf line or the signal 15 line?
<tobias_> but I dont have any idea if Seberus understands it ;)
<Seberus> No...
<Seberus> Wait I'm not pro
<Seberus> e___e
<Tm_T> tobias_: he needs universe and then he's good to go, you know how to help him, so I'm off for a moment ;)
<Seberus> Dont red talk me VB I'm just saying if your comps not over heating
<vbgunz> red talk?
<Seberus> I dont even know if thats a over heating message x.x
<Seberus> Yah
<Seberus> that talk is comeing in red to me
<vbgunz> what is that?
<Seberus> is it a whisper?
<tobias_> no its a highlight
<killown|away> how do i to construct package with dpkg-buildpackage with my flags gcc?
<tobias_> it is whenever your name is in it
<vbgunz> it's your client coloring it, not me, probably cause I mentioned your name?
<Seberus> Ah
<Seberus> Allright then
<Seberus> So
<Seberus> Universe
<eugman|OW_omfg> Hey can you resize panels like in windows with kubuntu?
<Seberus> A Universe is?
<vbgunz> yeah but my comp is at 40C and I am in another account (my sons) and he doesn't log out? only my main account logs out and it is very frustrating :(
<vzduch> resize panels?
<tobias_> a thing to make packetsources available
<vbgunz> eugman|OW_omfg: yes
<vbgunz> right click your panel unlock | configure panel
<Seberus> Ya see, I'm saying that sounds really weird, I don't understand whats going on though... isent 40C high? like 80 degrees F?
<vzduch> vbgunz: how about just sitting in front of your account doing nothing.. gotta be a reason for such behaviour
<vzduch> 40C == 104F
<tobias__> hello
<vbgunz> vzduch: it is unpredictable. it will log out in 10 minutes, 10 hours or 10 days. I have no idea why it happens. I checked my xorg.log and found no errors.
<Seberus> WOWZA
<Seberus> x.x
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Basically what we know is that something is causing the system to shut down part way.
<vzduch> Seberus: not much for CPU temperature
<Seberus> Ah
<Seberus> Still e__e
<eugman|OW_omfg> vbgunz, no I run ubuntu, I justed wanted to know if it might work in KDE.
<vzduch> I remember my Athlon XP2000+ running at 56C (~135F)
<vzduch> but that was a hot summer ;)
<vbgunz> jhutchins: I wish I knew what else to do to figure it out. going through my logs, I spot something suspicious is messages only. the gconf line and the signal 15 line. other than that, while I am in my sons account playing a game with him, I am taken to my login screen... I just log out for some reason :(
<eugman|OW_omfg> Any information on KDE vs. Gnome? I've only been using linux for about a year now and up to this point gnome has been sufficient.
<Seberus> Can anybody help me get "Universe"? I am deaf.
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Do you have a screensaver set up?
<tobias_> Seberus: its not that easy
<tobias_> Seberus: normally, universe is activated automatically
<jhutchins> !repos
<Seberus> tobias: Darn
<tobias_> Seberus: so i dont know what could be your problem
<tobias_> Seberus: it works all fine with me
<Seberus> Oh wait
<Seberus> Is it cause
<Seberus> I havent installed Kubuntu yet?
<tobias_> ...
<vzduch> o0
<Seberus> Im running off the disk
<vbgunz> jhutchins: yes, I had an OpenGL screensaver but I never see when quickly switching between accounts. I did change the screensaver to blank as I read somewhere that could cause it. thats a bit upsetting as I liked the other one :/
<Seberus> Cause I was afraid of loseing windows e__e
<tobias_> Seberus: that could be a reason ._.
<Tm_T> Seberus: good call, that's it prolly :p
<tobias_> Seberus: by the way
<Seberus> SEE? I can be pro e_e
<tobias_> Seberus: google for "wubi"
<nosrednaekim> eugman|OW_omfg: basically, anything you would EVER want to configure, you can configure in KDE
<Seberus> Right away :X
<tobias_> it is going to install kubuntu for you without losing windows
<tobias_> thats what I did
<Seberus> REALLY?
<tobias_> you dont need an extra partition or whatever
<tobias_> yes
<Seberus> Oh mah gawd :X
<Seberus> =.=
<tobias_> its great
<jhutchins> GAH!
<Seberus> That is like
<Seberus> so wonderfull
<jhutchins> No, you don't need anything special to do that.
<vbgunz> jhutchins: if it was the screensaver, it really is random, as when I would leave for any amount of time, I would lock the pc. I would come back and find my account either logged or logged out. very wierd as it doesn't happen at any exact time. :(
<Phil^> I do so tobias.
<Seberus> mah games ><
<Phil^> At the moment!
<eugman|OW_omfg> Hey what downsides are there to KDE. nosrednaekim, any downsides to KDE?
<tobias_> I think its a great tool, really
<jhutchins> eugman|OW_omfg: COmpared to what?
<Seberus> Ok so hey, I'mma take out the CD  and reset my comp and get Wubi allright?
<Phil^> Great Idea to build the IRC-Client on the live cd, so you can chat while installation running ;)
<vbgunz> jhutchins: any other log I could possibly be looking into? I've ordered my logs by modified time. any idea?
<eugman|OW_omfg> Compared to Gnome? Does evolution work with KDE?
<jhutchins> Seberus: Better to just install from the CD.
<tobias_> xD haha Phil^ :)
<Seberus> What if I wanna keep Windows though? :X
<nosrednaekim> eugman|OW_omfg: not really.... maybe a little more advanced to use... POSSIBLY a small performance hit. but if you have semi decent HW, you won't notice it
<tobias_> Seberus: read my lines above...
<eugman|OW_omfg> I think I might switch to kubuntu but I want to know if there are any cons to consider
<jhutchins> eugman|OW_omfg: Well, it can, but there is kde stuff: kdepim, kmail, korganizer
<tobias_> Seberus: it wont affect windows in any way
<Seberus> I know
<Seberus> I was talking to
<Phil^> But at the moment i think the partition-tool did a hangup
<Seberus> Jhutchins:
<Seberus> e_e
<Phil^> I dont response since 6 minutes
<tobias_> I see
<vbgunz> eugman|OW_omfg: I used Ubuntu for over a year. I completely agree with Linus Torvalds. there is a huge difference in being easy to use and *only* easy to use. KDE is easy to use but very chock filled with options when you need em
<jhutchins> eugman|OW_omfg: Actually, kde uses about 30% less RAM/CPU than gnome (running native apps).
<tobias_> if you wanna install from the CD, you need a new partition
<Seberus> Allright well
<Seberus> Be are be
<Seberus> Partition?
<Seberus> That would be?
<eleckttruss> algo como gnome-blog pero para kde?
<tobias_> partition magic is a program to do so e.g.
<vbgunz> eugman|OW_omfg: I find Gnome apps look far superiour on KDE than Vice Versa...
<tobias_> you do have c: and d: and those are partitions
<eugman|OW_omfg> Well, is there a tool for mocing from evolution to another email app? I've got a lot of email sorted already.
<Seberus> Do I need an extra partition for wubi?
<tobias_> no
<killown|away> how do i to construct package with dpkg-buildpackage with my flags gcc?
<Seberus> Ah
<tobias_> but if you want to install it from the CD
<Seberus> For the CD?
<Seberus> Ah ok
<jhutchins> Seberus: Which is a good reason NOT to use wubi.
<tobias_> that's weird Phil^
<nosrednaekim> eugman|OW_omfg: you can still use evolution
<Seberus> e__e
<eugman|OW_omfg> k
<Seberus> Jhutchins: What is a good reason NOT to use Wubi?
<tobias_> Phil^: Im glad it worked for me ;)
<jhutchins> Seberus: Ususally you shrink your windows partition and create a new partition for linux, and a small one for swap.
<tobias_> Seberus: that you isntall it on a new partition
<eugman|OW_omfg> What do I do to switch? uninstall ubuntu desktop meta package and install kubuntu desktop package?
<jhutchins> Seberus: The installer should do that for you.
<Seberus> Ahhhhhh x.x
<jhutchins> Seberus: You should have a backup of your windows system, but you shouldn't run wubi without a backup either.
<Phil^> Hm, I killed the process and prepare my disk manually....good old fdisk :D
<tobias_> =)
<jhutchins> Seberus: For most people there's no problem, and if you do a "real" install it will work better in the long run.
<nosrednaekim> no need to uninstall the ubuntu mta package, just install the kubuntu one
<tobias_> the way is the aim
<tobias_> or something like that ^^
<grendal_prime> ok how do i upgrade from dapper to fiesty?
<Seberus> jhutchins: Woot, I'm such a noob, I understand back ups and stuff ;O but don't  I need like a CD to hold the back up for a  back up?
<Seberus> jhutchins: Like... a CD to hold blank stuff or w/e...
<jhutchins> Seberus: Yeah, possibly more than one.
<Tm_T> !ping
<jhutchins> Seberus: You really only need stuff you created.
<ubotwo> host not found
<eugman|OW_omfg> nosrednaekim, that won't cause any conflict?
<Tm_T> !universe | Seberus
<ubotwo> Seberus: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jhutchins> Seberus: Software you can just reinstall.
<Tm_T> Seberus: there you go
<tobias_> but universe is not the problem anymore Tm_T
<tobias_> ^^
<jhutchins> Tm_T: thanks!
<Tm_T> tobias_: I know!
<Tm_T> but we got it!
<tobias_> true
<tobias_> you're great :D
<Tm_T> WOOHHOO!
<jhutchins> Tm_T: Need to get more ops bot priviliges.
<Tm_T> jhutchins: ?
<grendal_prime> can i do a direct dist upgrade or do i need to go through the edg upgrade first
<Phil^> I am the only guy chatting while installation with the Feisty Live-CD?
<Seberus> jhutchins: The only problem is I want games, If I didn't play games >_> Then I would be happy with it, so I need my windows too
<nosrednaekim> eugman|OW_omfg: no, not at all... you can choose between KDE and Gnome at each login
<Seberus> Whatd we get? :O
<Seberus> Am I in universe?
<Tm_T> Seberus: you can have both, really?
<jhutchins> Seberus: Yeah, it's good to have both when you first start out.
<Seberus> Tm_T: Supposedly... e__e with Wubi
<eugman|OW_omfg> Well I will give it a try
<jhutchins> Seberus: I still have my windows partition on this box, even though it won't boot any more with my newer hardware.
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade | grendal_prime
<ubotwo> grendal_prime: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<jhutchins> Seberus: I have a couple of apps that I run from that install still in Linux.
<Seberus> Well, I'mma give it a try... e__e
<tobias_> I hope you wont regret it
<tobias_> =)
<jhutchins> Seberus: Experience is proportional to data destroyed!
<Seberus> Ok well I'm off, before I get confused... Install wubi, and that should.... have linux in it?
<tobias_> jhutchins: dam I must be fu**ing experienced ;D
<Seberus> in a ubuntu form?
<jhutchins> tobias_: I know i am.
<tobias_> Seberus: its just a little tool
<Tm_T> weird, I never had losed data
<tobias_> Seberus: but it will download the kubuntu for you
<Tm_T> I'm not experienced then?
<tobias_> Seberus: or ubuntu or whatever you want
<tobias_> Tm_T: you are off the hook already, thats why ... :s
<tobias_> off the scale should match it better though
<tobias_> ._.
<Tm_T> tobias_: yeah, comes with my age I guess, 100+
<tobias_> =)
<tobias_> alright then - good night everyone, see you sooner or later
<Tm_T> night
<nosrednaekim> eugman|OW_omfg: alrighty!
<MaximLevitsky> Is there at least a workaround for kubuntu sudo problems?
<Tm_T> MaximLevitsky: what sudo problems?
<MaximLevitsky> I mean kdesu that hangs
<Tm_T> never seen that
<Tm_T> what about kdesudo?
<aguitel> how i know my video driver card ?
<MaximLevitsky> and annying "kdeinit: can't start blabla"
<Phil^> Someone told me, the a Problem is sitting always 1-2 Meters in in front of the PC
<MaximLevitsky> Tm_T  , I don't have kdesudo
<jenny_> Cant get wine to run junosetup.exe
<Tm_T> ubot3: welcome back
<jenny_> any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> ther is no such thing as kdesudo
<Tm_T> there is
<nosrednaekim> jenny_: #winehq
<nosrednaekim> or #wine I think.
<ubot3> Factoid welcome back not found
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotwo> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
#kubuntu 2007-08-10
<nosrednaekim> IDK.. what the channel it.
<nosrednaekim> something like that
<ubot3> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Tm_T> hum
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<jenny_> thanks
<jhutchins> Dueling bots!
<jhutchins> jenny_: I believe you need to run winesetup
<fkm> Can they do loops? x)
<Tm_T> no
<jhutchins> jenny_: winecfg
<fkm> Too bad ;)
<jenny_> in terminal?
<jenny_> I asked that channel but no one said anything
<jhutchins> jenny_: I think you can run it from alt-f2
<vbgunz> my "signal 15" issue fell from the face of the earth :/
<jhutchins> vbgunz: It's not a signal 15 issue.
<fester>  I have Samba and Nautilus-share. How do I make my files available to other computers?
<jhutchins> vbgunz: That's like "Command "OFF" received".
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Without knowing what sent the sig 15 you don't know what happened.
<vbgunz> jhutchins: :/
<vbgunz> very frustrating :(
<zipper> when running "sudo apt-get update" i get this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable). Any hints?
<zipper> !version
<ubot3> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Tm_T> zipper: yes, close adept
<MaximLevitsky> I know that kdesu hangs if it is confused by sudo ( if sudo has already been run on that pty, it allows command without password, and that confuses kdesu, and btw a bug report about that was opened) Second problem arises from ~nasty~ kde daemons , especialy kdeinit and klauncher. I found that first app started with kdesu works fine and I can open other apps from it, and I can even open other root apps, but ... if I close tha
<MaximLevitsky>  to launch anything unless I restart it with 'kdeinit' command, any ideas?
<fester>  I have Samba and Nautilus-share. How do I make my files available on my local network?
<zipper> Tm_T, adept not running
<Tm_T> zipper: sure?
<Tm_T> !adeptcrashfix | zipper
<ubot3> zipper: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Phil^> fester: /etc/samba/smb.conf / man samba / goole
<zipper> Tm_T, pretty. only got the notifier still running
<zipper> thx
<vbgunz> I don't know what logs to look at in regards to my mysteriously logging out :(
<zipper> argh
<zipper> that didnt fix it =/
<jenny_> hutch i did now what
<fester> I tried  /etc/samba/smb.conf / man samba / goole and got permission denied.
<jenny_> when i click on junosetup.ext and click open with wine it tells me i need explorer
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> does kubuntu have ntfs write drivers on the cd?
<bjwebb> hello?
<zipper> Tm_T, hmm, apparently root was running "apt-get -qq update" ?
<Tm_T> zipper: nice
<Tm_T> that happens in time to time
<zipper> i see
<Tm_T> cron
<bjwebb> does kubuntu have ntfs write drivers on the cd?
<zipper> i killed the process, guess that doesnt matter too much
<fester> I have Samba and Nautilus-share. How do I make my files available on my local network?
<Tm_T> nah, prolly not
<jenny_> brb
<bjwebb> ?
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Probably going to have to look at power management settings, probably have to sit there and watch it until it happens.
<jhutchins> !samba | fester
<ubot3> fester: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jhutchins> fester: Second item.
<bjwebb> can anyone help?
<Tm_T> !patience | bjwebb
<ubot3> bjwebb: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bjwebb> Tm_T: lol
<Tm_T> bjwebb: also, patience is your friend (:
<bjwebb> its just a basic thing and i thought someone would know
<Tm_T> the fellow who knows the answer might be away currently
<bjwebb> yeah
<bjwebb> ill ask in #ubuntu as well
<Tm_T> yes, someone will know, but it might take time to get answer, patience (:
<jhutchins> bjwebb: I think the CD has ntfs read drivers.  You need ntfs-3g for write.
<jhutchins> bjwebb: Don't know if that's on the cd or just repos.
<jhutchins> !info ntfs-3g
<ubot3> ntfs-3g: Third generation Linux NTFS driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060920-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Tm_T> it's not in cd, says that
<bjwebb> hmm universe in edgy
<jhutchins> bjwebb: Still in universe, bot's database is old.
<jhutchins> bjwebb: We're on a backup bot.
<bjwebb> jhutchins: okay, so any chance of getting ntfs write from live cd?
<Tm_T> ubot3: bug 1
<ubot3> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubot3> Malone bug 1 in jl "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bjwebb> bah i know, but im not going to force my friends into using linux
<bjwebb> actually ........
<Tm_T> bjwebb: it wasn't for you =)
<jhutchins> bjwebb: no, but knoppix can.
<bjwebb> Tm_T: oh okay
<Tm_T> bjwebb: and forcing is against the spirit of free and open source community
<jhutchins> bjwebb: You could install ntfs-3g while booted from the cd, but you can't re-boot, it will disappear.
<jhutchins> Time to feed horses, later all.
<bjwebb> jhutchins: im tempted to try that
<bjwebb> install the package that is, not feed horses
<runlevelten> ubotu, is that you?
* runlevelten pokes ubot3
<oellinux> hello
<Tm_T> runlevelten: backup bot
<runlevelten> is ubotu alright?
<Tm_T> ubotu is on vacation
<runlevelten> Oh, that's OK then.
<oellinux> i would like to have an explanation about the way kubuntu manages characters
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<oellinux> i'm going to explain...
<oellinux> i am using kubuntu 7.04 in italian, and i setted a certain password
<oellinux> on suggestion of a friend with a problem, i changed my password into the char ""
<oellinux> by typing it on the info center, it was showing 2 *
<oellinux> how can that be possible?
<fester> I have changed samba.cnf. Kubuntu won't let me save it to /etc/samba.
<fester>  I have changed samba.cnf. How do I get Kubuntu to let me save it to /etc/samba?
<greenleaf> I have what is probably a rather n00bish question.  How do I determine whether my webcam will work in Kubuntu?  I'm currently running off the CD on a notebook with a built-in webcam.
<greenleaf> My notebook was made by MSI, but I can't recall off-hand what the webcam model is.
<Trigger911> sup
<Trigger911> i got a guestion im having problems getting kubuntu and xubuntu but it will start to copy the files then the caps lock and scroll lock will turn on/of in scync
<ortiz> hola q tal
<_ubuntu> hola
<ortiz> como estas
<ortiz> aoguien me podria colaborar con algo de kubuntu
<underdog5004> when I try to man something, I get this: man: can't create a temporary filename: Permission denied
<underdog5004> why is that?
<ortiz> z.z.z.z.z.z.z....................
<_ubuntu> farewell
<ortiz> i need help
<underdog5004> what?
<ortiz> need help
<ortiz> please help me
<underdog5004> what's the problem?
<Tm_T> !helpme | ortiz
<ubot3> ortiz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ortiz> i nedd install the driver for the ati xpress x200
<persen> !zix
<ubot3> Factoid zix not found
<persen> !winzix
<ubot3> Factoid winzix not found
<ortiz> alguien de habla spaol
<ortiz> ??
<hsn_> !qemu
<ubot3> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<yamal> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ortiz> thanks
<ortiz> gracias
<yamal> graag gedaan :p
<b-real> ola a todosss
<b-real> :)
<nosrednaekim> that was bad spanish
<nosrednaekim> its "hola todos"
<b-real> jajajaja
<george2002> b-real
<b-real> mil personas
<george2002> XD
<george2002> 311 dice mi xchat
<b-real> gene_, pero ni se si se habla espaol
<george2002> no
<george2002> b-real
<b-real> gene_, sorry
<george2002> the channel hi ingles
<Tm_T> kids, english only
<b-real> george2002, jajajaja
<george2002> hello
<b-real> george2002, xd
<b-real> hello
<b-real> im spanish..
<Tm_T> !es | b-real
<ubot3> b-real: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<b-real> jajajaja
<george2002> hello tm_t
<b-real> Tm_T, ok thanks a lot
<Tm_T> np
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: you are so helpful =D
<george2002> b-real proguntale que si puede mostrar una captura del escroitorio
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: very
<b-real> george2002,  aki en ??
<nosrednaekim> got everything but the escroitorio...
<nosrednaekim> I thought it was "aqui"
<b-real> george2002, ??
<Tm_T> george2002: b-real really, english here
<b-real> okok sorry man
<george2002> hello to all, friends of kubuntu, some of you podria to show to a capture of its PC and kubuntu to see that so they have it
<george2002> perdon b-real
<george2002> XD
<b-real> jajajaja
<george2002> tengo curiosidad
<b-real> george2002, b watter my friend
<b-real> XDXD
<george2002> XD
<george2002> b-real
<george2002> mi no entender jeje
<george2002> XD
<aguitel> george2002 ,eso es spanglish
<b-real> george2002, kubuntu -es
<Tm_T> george2002: I'm warning you
<george2002> b-real
<b-real> george2002, #kubunt-es
<george2002> ok
<george2002> bey tm_t  friends
<Tm_T> I'm his friend now?
<Tm_T> hah
<ortiz> alguien q me ayude
<Tm_T> ortiz: same to you, stick in english here
<Jmanfoo> can someone tell me if beryl is a replacement for, or an addition to, KDE?
<morador> Jmanfoo, it can be used along with KDE if you want
<morador> it's a replacement for the window manager (kwin)
<Jmanfoo> i guess what i want to know is, will it run \on top of\ kde
<morador> yes, it will
<Jmanfoo> excellent, thank you morador :)
<saki_knin> how do i register
<morador> welcome Jmanfoo
<yrg> 
<Tm_T> !register | saki_knin
<ubot3> saki_knin: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<H4xC0r> hiii
<H4xC0r> i would you lik download rainbowcrack under ubuntu
<saki_knin> thx
<Tm_T> H4xC0r: and what is that?
<H4xC0r> test pasword
<Tm_T> er?
<Dragnslcr> Isn't Rainbow a program that tries to find hash collisions?
<H4xC0r> yes
<LiquidAir> What's the kubuntu compatibility like with macbook pro rev c?
<Tm_T> !info rainbow
<ubot3> Package rainbow does not exist in edgy
<Dragnslcr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_table
<Tm_T> LiquidAir: all I know is "should work"
<LiquidAir> Tm_T, k
<ubuntu_> anyone know if compiz-fusion is to be included w/ kubuntu gutsy by default?
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu_- I think so, but I'm not certain
<ubuntu_> Dragnslcr: it is w/ ubuntu right?
<H4xC0r> <Dragnslcr>:thx
<grendal_prime> guys im trying to get ubuntu onto an hp pavillion dv6000 it has longhorn on it and i did manage to get debian on it..but anytime i try and get an x server running on it it locks up the entire box.
<grendal_prime> any ideas?
<grendal_prime> it uses nvidia video card
<saki_knin> msg nickserv link saki_knin vrbnik
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> you shouldn't tell the password to us, pal
<yrg> ...
<yrg> good move, now you need to find a new password
<Tm_T> I recommend so
<saki_knin> jea
<Tm_T> saki_knin: should do that in server window so similar incidents wont happen
<saki_knin> ok
<saki_knin> how do i change password
<persen> Doing a cat /proc/cpuinfo says my model name is "Unknown CPU type". I know this cpu is a xp 2500 barton, but i wonder if it is any other tool that can reveal this information?
<persen> Also the CPU runs at 502 mhz according to the info in /proc/cpuinfo
<nosrednaekim> persen: Athlon XP?
<persen> yes
<nosrednaekim> try lshw
<persen> And the mainboard does have CPU fan speed control, any app i can play with that ?
<persen> No, lshw just reveals the same info
<Jmanfoo> hmm okay, i ran the beryl-manager, and now my windows have no decorations at all
<Jmanfoo> and i see where to manage the themes, but how to apply them?
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: select windowmanager-> beryl
<Jmanfoo> eh wha?!
<fester>  I have changed samba.cnf. How do I get Kubuntu to let me save it to /etc/samba?
<Jmanfoo> where do i select it as the window manager
<morph_> adeptfix
<ortiz> alguien en espaol
<Tm_T> !es | ortiz
<ubot3> ortiz: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: in beryl-manager
<Jmanfoo> its already select for window manager
<morph_> !adeptfix
<ubot3> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jmanfoo> already i've restarted X too, still no window decorations
<Jmanfoo> wtf
<fester>  I have changed samba.cnf. How do I get Kubuntu to let me save it to /etc/samba?
<Networkgamer> can i get help with bluetooth on kubuntu?
<Networkgamer> whenever i do hcitool scan it gives me a connection time out error
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: do you have a ATI card?
<Jmanfoo> Nvidia card nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> did you install the proprietary drivers?
<Jmanfoo> it's using the "nvidia" driver
<Jmanfoo> perhaps nvidia-glx is in order?
<Networkgamer> nyone familiar with hcitool?
<Chippy_> hey, for some reason KDE keeps stalling every now and then when I change windows... I can move my mouse, but I can't do anything for a few seconds, and it's very frustrating.  Can anyone help me out?
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: where does it say "nvidia?"
<nosrednaekim> Chippy_: are you running out of memory?
<Jmanfoo> in xorg.conf in section device
<Jmanfoo> Identifier     "nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] "
<Jmanfoo> Driver         "nvidia"
<nosrednaekim> ok, thats fine then....
<BluesKaj> evening folks :)
<Chippy_> nosrednaekim: sure aren't.  Got like 1GB of unsued RAM at any given time
<fester>  I have changed samba.cnf. How do I get Kate to let me save it to /etc/samba?
<Jmanfoo> chippy what's your CPU usage
<grendal_prime> Jmanfoo:  have a new box here i cannot get to run anything that has to do with X  not even kubuntu. Its a laptop hp pavillion dv6000 with a  wide screen
<grendal_prime> any ideas?
<jhutchins> Chippy_: You might check your disks.
<Jmanfoo> haha hey grendal how did you know i had an hp?
<Jmanfoo> grendal are you using the noapic option in grub?
<grendal_prime> I didnt...now i do...grab ahold of your seat.
<jhutchins> Chippy_: Run something like gkrellm and see if you can spot it.
<grendal_prime> umm no
<grendal_prime> will that fix it?
<Jmanfoo> grendal when grub comes up, select the kubuntu kernel and press e
<grendal_prime> i cant even get the disk to install.
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: ok, restart X after your last try of beryl and run these command in order: "beryl" then "beryl-manager" and then right click on the icon and "select window manager-> beryl"
<grendal_prime> i do have a debian install on there though
<grendal_prime> i could edit the grub it put on.
<Jmanfoo> you mean the livecd grendal?
<Jmanfoo> i wasn't able to get kubuntu to boot at all on my dv6208nr until i used the noapic option
<grendal_prime> ya the live cd will only get past the ...oh wait ya that must be the grub screen then
<grendal_prime> hold on.
<grendal_prime> ill reboot it
<Jmanfoo> i'm pretty sure thats what's going on
<Jmanfoo> brb gonna restart x
<Jmanfoo> nosrednaekim no dice
<Jmanfoo> and it looks like the beryl command i ran in konsole crashed
<nosrednaekim> that sequence didn't help?
<Chippy_> jhutchins: Got it.  Ojne of my cores spiked to 100% CPU usage, but the other was down near 0 and there were no other signs
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: yeah, what was the error message?
<grendal_prime> ok Jmanfoo i slected safe graphics mode
<Jmanfoo> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<Jmanfoo> that was when i did Reload Window Manager from beryl-manager
<Jmanfoo> grendal did it boot right?
<grendal_prime> its sped on configurenetwork interfaces
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: try running "beryl --replace"
<grendal_prime> said something about uvcvideio vaild to query..seems jamed at this point
<grendal_prime> so after i reboot i want to look for what?
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: or really "beryl --indirect-rendering --strict-binding --replace settings"
<Networkgamer> who knows anything about hcitool or bluetooth?
<Jmanfoo> nosrednaekim looks like it's hanging up like it did when i just ran beryl
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: if that latter one fails, pastebin the output, (alt+f2 then "kwin --replace" should give you your window borders back
<BluesKaj> beryl ..what waste of good cpu loading
<jhutchins> Jmanfoo: #ubuntu-effects is all about beryl/compiz stuff.
<Jmanfoo> when i ran just beryl --replace, it looked like ran through because it dropped me back to the prompt, but i ran the manager and i still didnt have window decs
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: were there any errors?
<Jmanfoo> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<Jmanfoo> said that 4 times
<Jmanfoo> and its just sitting there now
<nosrednaekim> you are running in 32 bit mode in X?
<jhutchins> Gee, you suppose it couldn't find a framebuffer configuration for 32b color depth?
<Jmanfoo> i'm not running at 32
<Jmanfoo> my xorg is set to 24
<Jmanfoo> xorg.conf*
<Chippy_> jhutchins: Given that something was using a ton of CPU, I ran htop and replicated it; kwin takes up 100% CPU when it happens
<jhutchins> so something cyclic about kwin...
<grendal_prime> so Jmanfoo i got the splash screen whith the start or install kubuntu..what do i do at this point..(this does not look anything like the grub i know)
<jhutchins> grendal_prime: Um, you're booting the live CD, what do you want to do?
<Chippy_> jhutchins: it may be cyclic, but it only ever happens when I switch windows to give focus to another one
<Jmanfoo> jhutchins he needs to set the noapic option
<Jmanfoo> i dont remember how to do it on the live cd
<jhutchins> Chippy_: You mess with beryl/compiz at all?
<Chippy_> jhutchins: nope
<jhutchins> grendal_prime: You need to choose "boot" or "more options"....  I think boot first.
<nosrednaekim> grendal_prime: on the grub boot screen there should be a F-something that says "extra options" press that and enter noapic
<jhutchins> Jmanfoo: what is it with grub, escape to edit the boot command?
<Networkgamer> i think its del
<Jmanfoo> i think its e
<jhutchins> Networkgamer: That's usually for the BIOS.
<Jmanfoo> when you're got the right boot choice highlighted hit e
<Jmanfoo> i didnt know if it gave you that option in the livecd version of grub
<Jmanfoo> it has that nice purty interface
<grendal_prime> one word like that noapic ?
<grendal_prime> after the dashes right?
<nosrednaekim> before I think
<Jmanfoo> alright where was the channel for beryl stuff?
<Jmanfoo> it seems my x server will not let me use anything other than 32bit, even though i have it forced to 16
<grendal_prime> Jmanfoo: that worked thanks man
<Jmanfoo> grendal_prime no problem, just remember after you isntall it, edit your /boot/menu.lst to have that noapic option
<ellipsys> Hey guys. Anyone available to assist with what may have be a dead Xorg?
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: #ubuntu-effects
<grendal_prime> what the hell does apic do (besides fk up linux installs)
<ellipsys> I'm not sure grendal.
<nosrednaekim> something to do with the processor
<czer323> Any suggestions for a temperature monitor that goes in the system tray?  Trying to monitor an i8k type thing
<nosrednaekim> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Programmable_Interrupt_Controller
<czer323> I have fan control currently working with GKrellM, but its' mighty ugly.
<ellipsys> Czer, lemme check something.  If nobody knows here, check the k/ubuntu forums. If not, post to the HardForum.
<Tm_T> czer323: like ksensors ?
<Jmanfoo> grendal_prime i think apic is automatic processor interrupt controller, which HPs don't have
<czer323> Tm_T: seems extremely promising ;)
<czer323> Tm_T: do you know it if includes fan control?  *looking through the options too*
<Jmanfoo> btw grendal_prime, if you need more help with kubuntu on the dv6000, you can aim me, i've got just about everything configured to work the way it did under vista
<ellipsys> Anyone have some experience with getting X to work again? Somehow I managed to kill the damn thing trying to upgrade my synaptics.
<Tm_T> not that I know
<czer323> Tm_T: well this is a great start anyway ;)
<nosrednaekim> ellipsys: yeah, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ellipsys> Now after the kubuntu loading bar, I get a black screen with blinky cursor that does nothing.
<Jmanfoo> ellipsys what type of comp you using?
<ellipsys> Nosrednaekim: Will that bork up my ATI settings and anything else in the xorg.conf?
<ellipsys> Jmanfoo: Asus W3V laptop.
<nosrednaekim> ellipsys: probably... but it's easy to get it all back.
<nosrednaekim> once you have X
<ellipsys> I was following the ubuntu wiki on adding Synaptics touchpad support, after I downloaded Ksynaptic
<ubuntu_> someone out there ???????????
<ellipsys> Okay nos: trying it now.
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu_: we're talking !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jmanfoo> aheh, no one seems to be alive in #ubuntu_effects
<Daisuke_Ido> (hint, don't use that many question marks and you'll probably get better results)
<Daisuke_Ido> one is plenty
<nicon_> Hello
<intelikey> how many  ?????????????????????????????????????????
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: that was actually close
<nicon_> When i was here last time some1 did gave me an adress to good audiodrivers for gigabyte audio
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe gigabyte's site?
<nicon_> Can smb gave me this address onceagain?
<intelikey> heh
<nicon_> Daisuke_Ido: nope, it was english ubuntu site
<Daisuke_Ido> though to my knowledge GB uses a standard realtek chipset.
<nicon_> Daisuke_Ido: yep
<nicon_> it was english ubuntu site with apt-get cmd
<intelikey> !sound
<ubot3> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daisuke_Ido> well that narrows it down to, let me see...  carry the one...  subtract three...  ALL of them
<ubuntu_> ground zero is better just set to .22
<Daisuke_Ido> what are you talking about?
<nicon_> It's not same page
<Daisuke_Ido> nicon_: then i recommend google.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you know what you're looking for, it's quite useful
<nicon_> Daisuke_Ido: last time i did search all tired day
<nicon_> And nothing find
<monteslu> anyone having trouble running an apt-get update on 7.04 right now?
<nicon_> Only on this channel some1 did help me
<nicon_> monteslu: nope
<Jmanfoo> monteslu whats happening?
<intelikey> .22 is too small   anything less than 7mm is a waste of powder
<Phoenix92x> hi, I'm running feisty with an nvidia 7950 graphics card and a dell 2407wfp monitor and I'm having trouble getting it to run at 1920x1200, its maximum resolution. It only runs at 1680x1050. I go to administrator mode in display settings and change it to 1920x1200 and it says it cannot safely test the configuration and to restart x. I restart x and log back in and lo and behold, its at 1680x1050 again. Could someone help me resolve this or, if
<Phoenix92x> neccessary, help me reinstall the nviida driver install in case I somehow botched that? All I did for that was sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new followed by sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nicon_> Daisuke_Ido: or maybe U know how is possible to audio driver broke after lot of x-restart?
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<nicon_> I can c that:
<nicon_> http://niconcomputer.one.pl/12.jpg
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<intelikey> monteslu i'm updating dapper right now.   they are the same servers so i doubt that it's the servers.
<nicon_> Look at this page
<Daisuke_Ido> that didn't make any sense.
<monteslu> Jmanfoo, it's barfing on a package list
<nicon_> Daisuke_Ido: i know ;/
<nicon_> Dunno why it dont work
<Daisuke_Ido> no idea
<nicon_> Daisuke_Ido: last problem was graphic:
<nicon_> http://niconcomputer.one.pl/11.jpg
<monteslu> there a way to clear out cach with apt-get ?
<nicon_> After installing new icons, styles, etc
<monteslu> s/cach/cache
<nicon_> Like U can c
<nosrednaekim> monteslu: which server are you using?
<nosrednaekim> monteslu: because mine just wacked out too!
<monteslu> just defaults for edubuntu
<nicon_> And then after reconfigure xorg, and lots of x-restart i got this problem
<monteslu> nosrednaekim, bad zip ?
<nosrednaekim> trying a new morror
<nosrednaekim> *mirror
<intelikey> heh  "look at this _page_  http://niconcomputer.one.pl/11.jpg"   <<< not a page.  a picture.  but yeah man.
<nicon_> intelikey: never mind q;
<monteslu> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted is bad
<Daisuke_Ido> monteslu: since when?
<nicon_> Now i want reinstall system
<nicon_> But first i want to have that apt-get cmd
<monteslu> Daisuke_Ido, no idea, it's just crapping out on me now
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<nicon_> To don't have any problems with sound card again
<monteslu> apt-get is complaining that its not in zip format
<monteslu> Daisuke_Ido, can you try an apt-get update ?
<nicon_> so, can smb help me?
<Jmanfoo> is there a command that spits out my current color depth in x?
<intelikey> monteslu you can change the /us.  to /nl.   and retry
<monteslu> how?
<Phoenix92x> Ive been working on the nvidia problem mentioned above for a while now...doing that sort of thing has always been a weakness, could someone please help me with it?
<intelikey> Jmanfoo xvinfo   ?
<Networkgamer> anyone familiar with hcitool?
<Networkgamer> or bluetooth
<intelikey> monteslu in the /etc/apt/sources.list   where all that info is stored.
<nicon_> !audio
<ubot3> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Phoenix92x> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> monteslu kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jmanfoo> intelikey that did it thnx :)
<monteslu> intelikey, ok. I'll try that
<intelikey> Networkgamer is your nick factual ?
<nicon_> ...
<nicon_> nobody can help me? xD
<underdog5004> nicon_, what's the problem?
<nicon_> underdog5004: i need page in style of help.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> intelikey:
<tank71> anyone have any recomendations for buying a harddrive?
<nicon_> It's one of this help...
<nicon_> Where i can find...
<underdog5004> nicon_, what do you mean?
<nicon_> All apt-get install blablabla cmd...
<nicon_> To install good audiodrivers
<nicon_> Last time some1 here did gave me that address
<nicon_> Now cant find it
<tank71> do you keep logs?
<intelikey> Networkgamer (or anyone)  what game is like freeciv   in that it's turn based stratagy   but uses hex grid  modern warfare    ?    i can't find the name of it.   i saw it one time and liked it but forgot what it's called.   any clue ?
<nicon_> tank71: dunno
<nicon_> i dont think so
<underdog5004> nicon_, I have no idea...try google
<Networkgamer> intelikey:technically yeah,its factual
<nicon_> underdog5004: i did try google
<nicon_> 1 all day
<Networkgamer> intelikey:i dont game almost at all on pc
<nicon_> tank71: in konversation i can find logs?
<intelikey> tank71 cheep you wont keep it long anyway.
<Networkgamer> but i need help with hcitool
<intelikey> Networkgamer ah ok.
<Networkgamer> whenever i do hcitool scan it gives me a conenction timed out error
<Networkgamer> its on ubuntu on a ps3
<monteslu> intelikey, Networkgamer, tried 4 mirrors... finally found one at some .edu...
<monteslu> bad stuff out there right now
<Tm_T> intelikey: http://linetap.com/www/drg/SPCamo.htm
<monteslu> but I'm good for now
<intelikey> but i don't know what  hcitool is...  so that leaves me out
<Networkgamer> hcitool is what you use for bluetooth
<Networkgamer> cc connects an address
<Networkgamer> scan scans for address's
<Networkgamer> etc...
<intelikey> monteslu hmmm odd.   the us. are working for me  *dapper*
<nosrednaekim> monteslu: I went to canada and got one :)
<cellfrog> hi
<nosrednaekim> hmm or not... montesluwhat mirror are you using?
<nosrednaekim> monteslu: ^^
<monteslu> columbia.edu
<nosrednaekim> ok
<monteslu> brb
<nicon_> Hm, maybe some1 know where can I find all cmd logs?
<nicon_> Of root?
<intelikey> Tm_T ever try the program "SABallistics" (small arms ballistics calculator) ?
<nosrednaekim> ok., that seems to be workin!
<fester>  I have changed samba.cnf. How do I get Kate to let me save it to /etc/samba?
<nosrednaekim> file->save as?
<intelikey> nicon_ sudo less /root/.bash_history ;less ~/.bash_history
<fester> Samba seems to be in a protected folder. I can't write to it.
<nicon_> I think i did find it xD
<nicon_> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<nicon_> Where is the page about that?
<nicon_> <;
<nicon_> With that cmd?
<intelikey> nicon_ also worth pointing out   ls /etc/log/     and look for su or sudo logs
<ellipsys> I don't need both Guarddog and Firestarter, do I?
<nicon_> It is that cmd
<nosrednaekim> fester: did you run kate as "kdesu kate"?
<nosrednaekim> because you need root priveledges
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm trying to install Kubuntu Feisty on a Thinkpad T61.  The CD boots fine and I get the boot menu, but when I tell it to actually boot it fails when trying to mount /dev/sda1.
<Tm_T> intelikey: na
<Crell> The CD itself loads fine on my desktop, so I presume it's not corrupted.
<fester> No, I ran Kate from the desktop.
<Crell> Any idea what the issue could be?
<nosrednaekim> ellipsys: no
<nicon_> Yes!
<nicon_> I did find it
<nicon_> xDDD
<nicon_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nosrednaekim> ellipsys: got your xorg all sorted out?
<nicon_> That's what i need xD
<nosrednaekim> Crell: is the t61 a Santa Rosa?
<nosrednaekim> chipset?
<ellipsys> Nosrednaekim: Still have to test 3d settings, but I at least have X back visible.
<intelikey> ellipsys you don't "need" either.   both are only frontends to iptables
<ellipsys> Thanks
<Crell> Er, the T7500 line chipset.  I'm not sure of the codename.
<nosrednaekim> Crell: (i.e. was it made in the past 3 months)?
<Crell> Yes, it's their new line.
<ellipsys> I may need some help with that though to get everything working again.
<saki_knin> how do I change the password
<nicon_> saki_knin: for user?
<saki_knin> on irc
<nicon_> or for su?
<nicon_> oh...
<saki_knin> me
<nicon_> ./msg nickserv sth blabla q;
<ubuntu_> hi all, just testing tribe 4
<saki_knin> nicon_:
<fester> nosrednaekim: I tried running kdesu kate and got "cannot connect to X server.
<nicon_> Dun remember q;
<intelikey> saki_knin passwd
<Crell> nosrednaekim: Is there an issue with Feisty and that chipset?  Someone else I talked to mentioned SATA issues.
<nosrednaekim> Crell: hmm ok. I've heard things about that chipset's disk drivers
<Crell> hm,
<saki_knin> ./msg nickserv sth blabla q;
<nicon_> saki_knin: ...
<nicon_> |:
<nicon_> saki_knin: dun remember this cmd
<nosrednaekim> Crell: sata issues maybe, but most likely chipset issues
<nicon_> it's first
<nicon_> second: without 'dot' q;
<Crell> Swell.
<intelikey> saki_knin wait irc password   /msg nickserv help password
<fester> nosrednaekim: I actually have two Linux boxes with the same problem. I don't think it's the chipset.
<Crell> So how do I get that chipset to mount the CD properly?
<Crell> fester: How'd you fix it?
<saki_knin> :27]  [Notice]  -NickServ- No help available on password
<nosrednaekim> Crell: lemme see if there is a fix or something.
<nosrednaekim> Crell: maybe you will have to use Gutsy.
<nosrednaekim> fester: really?
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help
<Crell> Fun fun.  Is Gutsy at all stable yet?
* Crell had his fill of unstable software from 3 years of Sid. :-)
* Networkgamer had his fill of unstable software with windows
<elite101> is solaris any good? im getting the DVD tomarrow?
<nosrednaekim> Crell: then again, that one ubuntu dell has a santa rosa chipset.
<nosrednaekim> so maybe its not that
<nosrednaekim> not really :)
<fester> nosredneakim: Yep. Crell: It isn't fixed on either machine yet.
<xbac> help?
<Crell> Delightful.
<nosrednaekim> elite101: not for dektop use really... can't hold a candle to ubuntu for that
<elite101> ic so its more for like: clusters/programmers? not really something a 14yr would use?
<nosrednaekim> Crell: so whats the problem exactly?
<Crell> nosrednaekim: I put in the CD and boot to it.  Select "start or install Kubuntu".
<intelikey> Tm_T the game i was asking about is in the repos i'm pretty sure   but i have searched for key word "game"  and the list is long   nothing caught my eye...
<nosrednaekim> it says it can'tmount the drive?
<nosrednaekim> elite101: precisely, mostly for corporate devs
<nosrednaekim> for now..... its improving i've heard
<Crell> It does the usual loading kernel bit and thinks for a while.
<Tm_T> intelikey: wesnoth?
<Crell> Then dumps me to a busybox prompt in initramfs with a message "can't access tty: job control turned off".
<fester> Has anybody heard anything about CIFS as a replacement for Samba?
<intelikey> heh   no.
<Crell> An ls shows a root filesystem, and a file called casper.log.
<BluesKaj> in gutsy as an option , i think
<Networkgamer> anybpdy familiar with hcitool?
<intelikey> i though maybe   ASC    but after installing and running it.  that's not it.
<Crell> casper.log states that /dev/sda can't be opened because of "no such file", twice, followed by a long series of failing to mount /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 to /cdrom.
<xbac> i was trying to install a new nvidia card and i did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org but it says xserver is not installed?
<intelikey> !info hcitool
<ubot3> Package hcitool does not exist in edgy
<Networkgamer> its not a problem with hcitool specifically
<Networkgamer> i think its more hardware
<Networkgamer> i get a connection timed out error
<Networkgamer> when i do hcitool scan
<nicon_> g2g
<nicon_> bb all
<intelikey> makes absolutely no sense.  but i setup a linux gateway and up'd my network preformance by 50%  on dialup connection.....
<Crell> nosrednaekim: fester: Does that ring a bell for either of you? :-)
<nosrednaekim> Crell: hmm.
<Crell> I get the same if I select the option to check the CD itself.
<nosrednaekim> nope, never seen it do that
<Crell> Excellent.
<nosrednaekim> Crell: did you google your laptop model name and "ubuntu"?
<Crell> Not yet.  Sec.
<nosrednaekim> or search through linux-laptops.com?
<Crell> I looked it up on ThinkWiki.org before buying.
<Crell> It seemed to be a safe bet from what I found there.
<nosrednaekim> ALWAYS google first
<nosrednaekim> and they said it was fine?
<nosrednaekim> hmm... have you tryed any other distros?
<Crell> No.
<Crell> Well huh.
<nosrednaekim> like suse?
<Crell> I've never used SuSE.
<Crell> One sec.
<nosrednaekim> well, if you can't find anything on the internet about problems with the laptop and linux, start trying out other distros..
<intelikey> mandriva suse fedora slackware debian gentoo ubuntu knoppix ...
<nosrednaekim> esp. Knoppix
<BluesKaj> redhat!
<intelikey> of that list i haven't used suse or gentoo, but that is the "major" players i think.
<nosrednaekim> CentOS!
<nosrednaekim> PClinuxOS
<intelikey> BluesKaj redhat is no longer free   but fedora is redhat.free  so  yeah
<BluesKaj> never tried gentoo...ppl scared me off
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: never used gentoo? I would think that that was the distro tailor made for your eccentric CLI habits
<Crell> Hm.  Switching SATA into Compatibility Mode (whatever that is) made it boot.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim probably is.   but dialup precludes it
<nosrednaekim> AH!
<Daisuke_Ido> compatibility with IDE
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: oh yeah...my poor brother and his gentoo on dial up :)
<Crell> Ah.  Instead of ACHI, which is whatever the new-fangled thing is?
<Daisuke_Ido> something like that
<Crell> Wow that's crisp.
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: actually its faster if you can get all the base packages since you can update simply using diffs between versions of packages :)
<intelikey> nosrednaekim faster than having the cd shipped in ?   i trow not
<nosrednaekim> hmm.. I guess thats a problem...
<nosrednaekim> see, our dad can DL big stuff like that at work.. so thats how we get by.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim one other factor you may have not calculated in.  i don't want/need/like  all the latest    give me stable and for now ubuntu LTS seems to fill that bill ok.
<nosrednaekim> Crell: so, its all woking now?
<TooEarly> i'm using the program Devede and everytime i try to encode a dvd to a higher bitrate or any bitrate.. it outputs to the same file size which is around 2.9gigs anyone know what the problem is
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: right.
<Crell> nosrednaekim: Trying to get network working now, then I install./
<mneptok> TooEarly: what kind of filesystem are you saving on?
<Crell> I still have to decide if I'm going to wipe the restore partition on the disk or not. :-)
<TooEarly> NTFS
<nosrednaekim> Crell: I didn't..
<nosrednaekim> its only a couple gigs right? like 5?
<mneptok> TooEarly: does the Linuk NTFS driver have a maximum file size limitation?
<Crell> Haven't checked yet.
<TooEarly> i'm not sure
<Crell> This is its first successful boot.  This computer has never booted Windows, nor will it. :-)
<mneptok> TooEarly: exactly ;)
<nosrednaekim> for XP its like 6 ( on my computer)
<nosrednaekim> Crell: try denying the EULA!
<nosrednaekim> and fight it in court
<TooEarly> mneptok: so you think that's the problem then?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim and yeah depending on someone else to get the iso was how i got hedhat mandrake and slackware...   but i hate to seem like "the fellow with his hand out" to my friends...   know what i mean?
<Crell> hehe.  Unfortunately it doesn't come with CDs, so I can't do the refund. :-)
* mneptok is very pleased that his OEM is refunding the cost of a Vista license for his new laptop :D
<mneptok> TooEarly: try saving to ext3, just to be sure.
<TooEarly> kk will do
<nosrednaekim> Crell: on the contrary...you don't need to. have the CDs
<Jmanfoo> alright i have looked and looked, is there a kde version of gnome-snapshot for the command line?
<nosrednaekim> Crell: just take shot of you denying the liscence. And since Lenovo is about to start shipping suse notbooks, they really can't say the computer is worthles without the OS and grabage like that
<mneptok> nosrednaekim: Lenovo isn't shipping their laptops with SuSE.
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: ksnapshot?
<nosrednaekim> wait.. for the CLI?
<sparr> localepurge just deleted over 100MB worth of locale data that i didn't want...  thats both amazing and disturbing.  does ubuntu have any system to legitimately manage locale data?  its silly to waste that much disk space on files that I will never use.
<nosrednaekim> mneptok: they just announced it!
<intelikey> Jmanfoo is that an oxymoron ?    "kde version of gnome-snapshot for the command line" ????
<mneptok> nosrednaekim: they announced a *single* model of IBM Thinkpad will have a SuSE option.
<intelikey> heh  "kde version * for the command line" ?
<mneptok> (i.e. not their hardware)
<nosrednaekim> mneptok: w/e it doesn't matter, point is they can't deny that erasing vista makes the laptop unusable
<nosrednaekim> they make all the IBM thinkpads.
<intelikey> sparr localpurge
<nosrednaekim> unless they are selling refurbished ones.. ;)
<sparr> intelikey: localepurge
<intelikey> does ubuntu have any system to legitimately manage locale data? <<< localpurge
<intelikey> oh with an e you say ?
<intelikey> ok
<Networkgamer> anyone have the mirrors for ubuntu install iso's handy?
* intelikey <shrugs>   spelling again
<intelikey> Networkgamer did you look on the buuntu.com page ?
<sparr> intelikey: localepurge is not legitimate, it deletes package-managed files without notifying the package manager
<NickPresta> sparr, I thought it deleted local files on your system that weren't specific to your locale
<sparr> NickPresta: it does.  files that are owned by other packages
<sparr> NickPresta: Debian Policy, from whence ubuntu sprung, says thats a no-no
<intelikey> sparr most locales are owned by other packages    duh
<xbac> could anyone point me in the direction of installing a new video card?
<NickPresta> sparr, I just read it's man page. I understand.
<nosrednaekim> xbac: installing physically, or the software for it?
<sparr> intelikey: yes.  hence the question.  is there a "right" way to fix this problem?  or is localepurge's hacky approach the best option?
<xbac> software
<xbac> i guess
<intelikey> sparr  right is what ever works for you.
<Networkgamer> what im looking for is a ps3 install iso for ubuntu 6.04
<sparr> intelikey: assume, for the sake of argument, that localepurge doesn't "work", because it breaks other packages
<xbac> i tried to do the -reconfigure xserver-org and it says that its not installed on the system
<intelikey> what did it break ?
<Jmanfoo> what is the "super" key?
<xbac> i have an onboard and im trying to switch to an nvidia
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: ussually the windows key
<NickPresta> Jmanfoo, usually the Windows key
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: got beryl working?
<Jmanfoo> i sure did :-D
<Jmanfoo> hmm i have the win key bound to the kmenu
<sparr> Jmanfoo: usualy the windows Key
<Jmanfoo> that will probably screw it up
<intelikey> sparr what did it break ?
<sparr> intelikey: it breaks every package that it touches
<sparr> intelikey: heaven help me if I ever DO decide to switch to a chinese locale
<Jmanfoo> i'm VERY much impressed with beryl though
<BluesKaj> nite all
<intelikey> sparr   so    apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install  $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)                                                                                   and every package is disbrokened then...
<NickPresta> sparr, assume that I would never switch to another locale, what are the foreseeable problems?
<nosrednaekim> Jmanfoo: pretty sweet eh?
<nosrednaekim> night all!
<intelikey> Your current time zone is set to /dev/null
<Jmanfoo> very very nice
<intelikey> heh
<Networkgamer> well i g2g too
<Guvner> anybody in here use firefox to work with the "Log me in" program ?
<Networkgamer> cya
<intelikey> back in a few.    food.
<xbac> so if i want to install this new video card just throw it in and wait through the frozen ubuntu startup logo?
<sparr> NickPresta: apparently, and this is from experience, some programs will 'fall back' to a locale they provide if they don't provide the one you want
<sparr> NickPresta: case in point...  ive got a program with no locale data, it SEEMS that it only provides en_GB, which i purged
<sparr> NickPresta: i was only keeping en and en_US
<sparr> NickPresta: now, technically, the package is buggy because it should provide en (no suffix) if its only going to provide one of them...  but thats nitpicking
<yurimxpxman> how can I setup postfix to use smtp.gmail.com ?
<underdog5004> hey squaretro, did you get that figured out?
<underdog5004> it was an xorg.conf problem, right?
<squaretro> no
<squaretro> couldnt find it
<underdog5004> hmmm, bummer
<underdog5004> so...what are you doing now?
<ZeroTolerance> Someone help me with logitech usb headset?
<squaretro> i went to change video cards then loaded in recovery mode and did the reconfigure xserver-org and it says its not installed
<squaretro> im searching the forums
<squaretro> and google
<ZeroTolerance> I connected it to kunbuntu, it detects it but no sound comes out when i play something.
<squaretro> but nothing
<underdog5004> you did sudo dpkg --configure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<squaretro> yes
<underdog5004> ZeroTolerance, you need to go into system settings > sound and tell it that the usb headset is your default sound device.
<squaretro> xseerver-org is not installed on the system it says?
<underdog5004> squaretro, seriously?
<squaretro> yes
<underdog5004> that's pretty serious...
<squaretro> it makes no sense
<underdog5004> try this
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Level15> !desktop effects
<ubot3> Factoid desktop effects not found
<Level15> wtf?
<Level15> what happened to ubotu?
<Tm_T> on vacation
<Level15> lol
<Tm_T> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<squaretro> k restarting
<ZeroTolerance> underdog5004 I went there but only have 2 tabs hardware and general. Doesn't say anything about designating the headset priority.
<underdog5004> ZeroTolerance, h/o
<ZeroTolerance> Im in SoundSystem - System Settings.
<underdog5004> ZeroTolerance, you can tell it to Override device location
<underdog5004> check that and give it the device name of the headset
<underdog5004> might be something like /dev/dsp or dsp0 or dsp1
<elite101> hey what is the command line for java JRE6?
<elite101> anyone know it?
<elite101> yes no?
<ZeroTolerance> underdog5004 am I going to have to restart at all?
<intelikey> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> elite101 idk.
<elite101> err i need the konsole command because adept wont let me select <ok>
<elite101> its like sudo apt get-install java-jre-6 or something
<intelikey> elite101 if the package is in the repos     sudo apt-get install "it"
<elite101> well it is but i dont know what the command line is?
<intelikey> elite101 apt-cache search java
<intelikey> daz what the search feature is foo
<intelikey> fo
<intelikey> foh
<intelikey> foe  ?    what   ever
<elite101> search feature?
<elite101> in adept?
<elite101> lol java agreement wont work in adpet it doesnt let u select <ok>
<elite101> adept*
<underdog5004> ZeroTolerance, I have no idea...
<underdog5004> sorry
<elite101> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> elite101 no not in adept   in apt   and you are not reading my responces to your querry
<intelikey> <intelikey> elite101 apt-cache search java
<mneptok> elite101: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<intelikey> <intelikey> elite101 if the package is in the repos     sudo apt-get install "it"
<elite101> yeah but there is a command line for it
<mneptok> elite101: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<elite101> forget it
<inaety> hello i am trying to install kubuntu 704 but it is trying to download my package lists and well i have no internet connected..
<intelikey> elite101: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<intelikey> elite101: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<intelikey> elite101: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<intelikey> ok forgotten
<elite101> thats all i needed?
<intelikey> 'duh'
<elite101> why didnt u say that in the first place?
* mneptok did
<intelikey> now you are glad i'm not an opper
<intelikey> ;/
* mode/#kubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o intelikey]  by mneptok
* mode/#kubuntu [-o intelikey]  by mneptok
<mneptok> too slow
* mode/#kubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<intelikey> heh...   care to try again ?   :)))
* mode/#kubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-ointl intelikey]  by mneptok
<mneptok> heheh
* mode/#kubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<intelikey> /kick elite101
<intelikey> oh well     so i'm not malisous
<inaety> you guys know about skipping the downloading package lists part of the installation?
<mneptok> inaety: it should timeout on its own
<inaety> mneptok: thats what i thought but its been 20 minutes
<mneptok> ctl-c
<intelikey> inaety are you talking on the same box ?
<inaety> i dont want to kill the installation
<intelikey> i mean is the box actually connected ?
<inaety> no intelikey then it would have downloaded the package lists :P
<mneptok> <esc>
<inaety> mneptok: you want me to hit escape?
<Tm_T> inaety: with axe
<inaety> what?
<Tm_T> kidding
<inaety> oh i see...
<inaety> mneptok: should i hit esc or ctrl-c
<mneptok> esc
<intelikey> you know ubuntu should come with a warning, "not for use on computers that are not connected to the internet, or have slow down load speeds!"
<adenicio> party like a rock star
<adenicio> hello everybody :-)
<intelikey> should be right on the web page
<inaety> mneptok: that did...nothing
<mneptok> try ctl-c
<underdog5004> intelikey, so true
<adenicio> i love this place many people cant help u with allmost every prob u have with feisty and many cant
<adenicio> :-
<adenicio> ok here my prob i install beryl but nothing is working no effects.why is that?
<adenicio> ok here my prob i install beryl but nothing is working no effects.why is that?
<intelikey> inaety alt+ctrl+esc   if you want to "kill" it
<jhutchins> intelikey: Actually, maybe the live CD should check for a good connection to the servers and warn if installation is impractical.
<underdog5004> adenicio, you need to select beryl as your desktop environment
<jhutchins> adenicio: Once is plenty thank you.
<intelikey> jhutchins heh.  yeah. more things to "time out"  :)
<inaety> mneptok: nothing
<adenicio> underdog5004: how do i do that im a beginner
<inaety> and intelikey, i don't want to stop installing at 83%!
<underdog5004> look under kmenu > System (or Settings, or Utilities) for Beryl Settings Manager. It should have a nice red gem next to it.
<Crell> Why is my Feisty install sitting at 34% and not moving? :-(
<hitmanWilly> wow, did the servers crash?
<jhutchins> So many designers these days just assume broadband.  Us poor americans with the lousiest internet penetration in the world really suffer.
<underdog5004> adenicio, try to soak up what people tell you, to see the logic behind it; don't just write what we tell you, understand what you're writing.
<adenicio> jhutchins: ok changhai
<intelikey> inaety you can use a process manager and kill what ever is halted and if you are lucky that won't kill the install   but the live CD is not the way to install  imo.
<inaety> nvm
<inaety> i did it...
<inaety> intelikey: im too lazy to use text...what is this, slackware?
<inaety> i got the internet running
<inaety> i was just..too lazy to do that too :P
<Scorpaen> how do i edit my PATH variable?
<Scorpaen> need this urgently
<adenicio> underdog5004: it wouldt be complicated if it was windows but just to find something here or to enter something u have to do 1.2.3 tell 10 windows its 1 then 10
<Scorpaen> trying to enroll in school and Adobe Acrobat plugin doesn't work
<adenicio> how do i get beryl as your desktop environment?
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen, what browser?
<Scorpaen> firefox
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen, and yo installed the plugin via repos?
<Scorpaen> no couldn't find it
<Scorpaen> what is it called?
<Scorpaen> i used source install script
<Crell> Gr.
<Scorpaen> what is it called in apt?
<Crell> If the install process freezes at 34%, but the system doesn't, what's the proper course of action?
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen, try apt-cache search adobe to find the name
<adenicio> jhutchins: how do i get beryl as my desktop environment
<jhutchins> !beryl
<ubot3> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<underdog5004> adenicio, I already told you
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen, plus, you don't have to use adobe's plugin for pdfs, either
<underdog5004> you need to learn how to learn.
<adenicio> Scorpaen: how do i get beryl as my desktop environment
<jhutchins> adenicio: This is not a beryl support channel.
<jhutchins> WE can all see your question, repeating it to individuals has no effect other than to annoy everyone.
* underdog5004 raises his hand
<underdog5004> I'm annoyed.
<underdog5004>  /kick adencio, please?
<adenicio> underdog5004:  u didnt tell me how to it
<underdog5004> look under kmenu > System (or Settings, or Utilities) for Beryl Settings Manager. It should have a nice red gem next to it.
<underdog5004> that's what I wrote about 5 minutes ago
<underdog5004> see how polite and concise it is?
<jhutchins> underdog5004: we don't kick people for not understanding.
<underdog5004> how about for not comprehending by choice?
<saki_knin> with wath comand iI can change password
<intelikey> jhutchins no.  but some times we want too....  ;/
<underdog5004> saki_knin, sudo passwd username
<jhutchins> underdog5004: If he's not going to respond sensibly, just ignore him.  Use /ignore if you need to.
<underdog5004> jhutchins, noted. Thank you.
<saki_knin> no, on irc
<saki_knin> here
<adenicio> underdog5004: im running beryl allready its in the bar de tache
<intelikey> saki_knin use  /msg nickserv help
<hitmanWilly> saki_knin, /msg NickServ register should help you with that
<adenicio> underdog5004: but none of the option like rain bed the windows are workin
<saki_knin> thx
<underdog5004> adenicio, I told you how to do it. For the last time, you need to start beryl-settings-manager and right click on the gem in the task bar and Select Window Manager > Beryl. I'm ignoring you now.
<adenicio> underdog5004: bend
<underdog5004> sorry for my hate, everyone.
<intelikey> the strangest of charictors seem so normal in places like belview and on irc ....
* hitmanWilly adjusts his straight jacket
<underdog5004> lol
<morph_> people
<underdog5004> different strokes for different folks
* intelikey writes his name with a crayon on the wall with his toes....
<zimmo> why does my installation fail?
<zimmo> intelikey help me!
<TheNo1Yeti> Doing it wrong.
<intelikey> zimmo what hardware and what install cd ?
<zimmo> all systems possible
<adenicio> underdog5004: im not listen to u again.by doing that it crash and reboot the sys
<zimmo> i tried kubuntu, dreamlinux, debian
<zimmo> all them fail!
<zimmo> all they fail!
<zimmo> intelikey
<underdog5004> zimmo, do you have some kind of exotic hardware?
<zimmo> no
<zimmo> it was on perfect state then i tried to install the dreamlinux
* intelikey waits for the answer to his Q
<zimmo> and i can not install any system anymore!
<zimmo> let me explain the error
<zimmo> i advance forward until the installation of the base system ok?
<zimmo> then it simply stop installing... but do not accuse any error
<zimmo> it simply stops!
* underdog5004 folds arms and stands next to intelikey, waiting...
<jhutchins> zimmo: Are you using the alternative install CD?  Have you verified the MD5sum of the actual CD?
<zimmo> well, i tried 3 different cds
<zimmo> it has any difference between cd quality?
<zimmo> for example a cd of 1 buck and a cd of 3 bucks
<jhutchins> !br | zimmo just for reference
<ubot3> zimmo just for reference: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<DarthToad> zimmo, have you tried VGA safe mode?
<zimmo> also i did it
<zimmo> but the debian install is no in GUI
<jhutchins> zimmo: I would recommend that you burn the alternative CD and verify it's md5sum, then try some of the options it offers like safe vga mode.
<zimmo> ok
<jhutchins> zimmo: Does the live CD run on your system?
<zimmo> but i have tried also the same cd i have tried before
<zimmo> yes
<jhutchins> Then the install will eventually work.
<zimmo> i am running from the dreamlinux live cd, it is lighter
<intelikey> jhutchins not bad advice but i rather doubt that the vga settings will affect the installer app while it is running ???   maybe i missed something there.
<zimmo> ok but if a cd worked before, why does is it not working anymore?
<jhutchins> zimmo: Usually physical damage to the cD, like a scratch.
<DarthToad> VGA has saved the day for me with my ATI card , but this was a few ubuntu releases ago
<zimmo> jhutschins probably
<zimmo> and what is the best way of downloading safely
<jhutchins> That or the return spring on the read head weakens and it doesn't track correctly.
<intelikey> DarthToad indeed   but i assume the issue was you couldn't get to the installer  rather than the installer hanging     no ?
<jhutchins> zimmo: Whatever, just check both the downloaded file's md5 and the md5 of the actuall cd when you burn it.
<zimmo> how can i do it?
<zimmo> from Nero I mean
<underdog5004> zimmo, I prefer bittorrent, because the file gets checked constantly.
<DarthToad> intelikey, I think so, yes
<jhutchins> zimmo: Nero is one of the reasons I quit using windows.
<adenicio> jhutchins: for u to use beryl u must have a nvidea or ati card?
<underdog5004> adenicio, or intel
<jhutchins> zimmo: but nero should be able to verify a CD after burning.
<zimmo> can you recommend me any software else?
<jhutchins> zimmo: In linux, with the cd unmounted, md5sum /dev/cdr
<intelikey> zimmo "knoppix"
<underdog5004> zimmo, Alex Fienmans Iso Recorder is good
<jhutchins> zimmo: I don't use windows, so I use k3b to burn CD's.
<zimmo> ok
<zimmo> jhutchins but do you realize i can not download a iso in a LIVE CD station
<zimmo> it can not be stored only in RAM memory
<jhutchins> zimmo: And seriously, check out kubuntu-br.  Not quite as busy, but sometimes easier to understand.
<intelikey> zimmo yes it can   put it on hd
<jhutchins> zimmo: Actually, you can mount any writable partition and save it there.
<zimmo> i understand english but i am freaking i can not pay attenction on grammatics now
<jhutchins> zimmo: But download in windows if you need to.
<zimmo> ok
<zimmo> or grammar!
<jhutchins> zimmo: I would be surprised if nero doesn't have a way to check the md5sum of the .iso file.  Not very, but surprised.
<zimmo> well, i am tired of it
<jhutchins> zimmo: That's what i mean, sometimes it's easier not to have to translate.
<zimmo> i am trying to re install a Linux system from 3 days
<zimmo> i read it perfectly
<Crell> Gah!  It did it again.
<zimmo> there is no problem with linux and i do prefer in english answers
<jhutchins> zimmo: Thousands are installed every day, you'll figure it out.
<intelikey> Crell   "it"  ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, im assuming his install
<Crell> Has anyone else had an issue with the Kubuntu install getting to 34% and then stopping?
<zimmo> the problem is how, it is a kind of a curse
<jhutchins> zimmo: My wife has been teaching herself what Cervantes called "The Beautiful Language".
<zimmo> but i guess it is really a CD-ROM problem
<jhutchins> Crell: verify your CD.
<zimmo> what do you mean jhutchins
<underdog5004> Crell, may be a problem with RAM
<Crell> Hrm.
<jhutchins> zimmo: Portugese!
<Crell> underdog5004: I already ran memcheck and it didn't have a problem.
<intelikey> Crell i have not seen it but i have heard reports   and some have said if they let it set there for about a half an hour it would resume....  i'm not sujesting that but it could be something timming out.
<zimmo> jhutchins: portuguese is my native language
<jhutchins> zimmo: I know.
<zimmo> well, i have to get a better software in XP to burn the isos again
<Crell> intelikey: Any idea what it's doing around 34%?  It would be helpful if it said.
<intelikey> Crell you can open a konsole and check     ps -A x
<zimmo> jhutchins: portuguese is the language of the excepcions
<jhutchins> zimmo: I will tell her that.
<zimmo> nobody can speak the right portuguese even we
<intelikey> Crell last things before the konsole itself is what it's doing.
<Crell> I'll try that next, after the CD verify.
<intelikey> pstree is nice too   but i'm not sure it's avalable on the live CD
<jhutchins> Good night all, and good luck.
<zimmo> good night
<intelikey> pstree -p
<intelikey> jhutchins shalom
<SilentDis> hello
<intelikey> SilentDis
<SilentDis> i'm looking for a package, and hoping someone can offer recommendations.  Got a pair of linux boxen here, this one (kubuntu 7.04), and an old laptop (xubuntu 6.10).  I'd like to monitor the packet traffic in/out on the kubuntu machine using a term based or very simple gui based program on the xubuntu laptop.  the laptop has all of a P1 300 and 64mb ram.  any suggestions?
<adenicio> jhutchins: how do i get to the room ubuntu effects
<adenicio> ?
<tank71> SilentDis: I would like to know how to do that too lol
<Drum> hello, how can i download something from the internet
<whizadree> hey
<Crell> SilentDis: Wireshark is the standard GUI traffic checker.
<Drum> i try to download http://www.liquidweather.net/phpmv2/phpmyvisites.php?url=http%3A//www.message.co.nz/%7Ematt-sarah/lwp-14.8.skz&id=1&pagename=FILE:File%3Alwp-latest-mirror1
<SilentDis> adenicio: /join #ubuntu-effects :)
<intelikey> apt-cache search sniff       maybe ?
<SilentDis> tank71: damnit lol
<Drum> but this link is opening with "kate"
<Crell> But if you're on a switch instead of a hub, you may not even get the packets you're after.
<adenicio> SilentDis: tks
<hitmanWilly> Drum, right click, save link as
<SilentDis> i fully expected to be running a 'server' of sorts on this machine, and a client on the remote laptop.  heck, even something i can ssh into from the lappy would cover me.
<whizadree> hmm brb
<Crell> Oh good.  Errors found in 5 files.  WHY!!!
<intelikey> adenicio jhutchins has signed off   but to answer your Q   /j #ubuntu-effects
<whizadree> ok script works at last
<Drum> hitmanWilly: in this case, the link will be saved as phpmyvisites.php
<Drum> ..
<intelikey> adenicio or /join   most irc clients alias /j as /join  but not all
<SilentDis> Crell: wireshark, last i looked, is a bit large for what i'm needing.  Jmon, as example, is awesome for monitoring use and such
<intelikey> lanshark
<DarthToad> SilentDis: ngrep might work for you
<SilentDis> !info ngrep
<ubot3> ngrep: grep for network traffic. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.44-1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<intelikey> my server is busy...    high lag time.
<SilentDis> DarthToad: thanks, i'll look into it :)
<DarthToad> no problem
<hitmanWilly> Drum, ok, that's a php script that isn't running properly
<Drum> how stupid is this konquer + kate
<Drum> the link have been saved as binary in kate
* Crell tries to figure out where the CD went wrong...
<hitmanWilly> Drum, alright, there may be a workaround here...open up a konsole
<intelikey> very very high lag time...    *** -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 64.512 seconds ***
<Drum> hitmanWilly: ok
<Drum> hitmanWilly: opened
<hitmanWilly> Drum, ok, right click and copy link location
<hitmanWilly> Drum, in the browser
<Crell> Hrm.  My md5sum checks out.
<whizadree> is underdog5004 around??
* Crell tries to reburn.
<Drum> hotmanWilly: i try to wget link but this doesn't work too
<hitmanWilly> Drum, crap, ok...
<Drum> hitmanWilly: this is a mirror not direct link..
<lab> hola
<elite101> hey where is the colour sheme changer? i wanna change the colour sheme to black and gray
<Drum> just don't have idea how to save this link, maybe to install another browser
<intelikey> w3m
<Drum> i have found , that kate open link evry time
<Drum> maybe to remove kate?
<Drum> :)
<hitmanWilly> Drum, that's just kate trying to open the php script
<intelikey> elite101 colour of what ?
<hitmanWilly> Drum, it thinks its a text file, which it kinda is, actually
<intelikey> elite101 right click it ?    if it's a window check it's menus
<Drum> hitmanWilly: yes..
<intelikey> oops he's gone.
<lab> were u from
<adenicio> I JUS FOUND OUT my graphic card cannot handle compiz beryl etc...there goes my dream of having the cube desktop goes up in flames
<hitmanWilly> Drum, you may be able to look at the script and figure out where the redirect is going
* intelikey weeps for adenicio's lost cause...
* intelikey got over it. 
<genii> Just got my new box installed at home :)
<whizadree> adenicio: desktop or laptop?
<hitmanWilly> Drum, but then again, maybe not, im pretty clueless when it comes to php :P
<silverace> hello?
<Drum> hitmanWilly: do you know alternative to kate? becouse probaly i'm going to remove it
<Drum> any :)
<adenicio> whizadree: desk
<silverace> wow...heheheheh               HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHH    iam free of windows YAhhhooooo
<hitmanWilly> Drum, you can't remove it otherwise the system will try to pull all of kde
<whizadree> adenicio: well your lucky its easy to replace or install a second
<silverace> hello all
<silverace> :)
<whizadree> silverace: hey
<Drum> hitmanWilly: then maybe i will install opera..
<hitmanWilly> Drum, do you have issues with FF?
<genii> Something annoying tho...ctrl-alt-f1 OK but back with alt-f7 produces only a white screen. restart of gdm/kdm doesn't help. i810 driver used, mb manual says onboard is "Intel GMA X3000"
<adenicio> now i cant even show these people how great linux is.where i am right now no one knows about linux wich sucks.i dont have no one to talk to about linux
<adenicio> whizadree: a second what?
<Drum> hitmanWilly FireFox? yes
<Drum> idea
<whizadree> Drum: whats the extension thats kate keeps opening
<Drum> FireFox iss also good browsr
<silverace> just intsalll kubunto linux  yesterday,,,,never used anything otyher then windows before,,
<DarthToad> Any Konversation users know if it supports themes? It looks like you have to set every color
<intelikey> adenicio you always have us
<hitmanWilly> Drum, it seems to be a little easier to use than konq, altho it is somewhat more buggy
<intelikey> adenicio i think he meant a second graphics card
<Drum> whizadree: php and an arhive file :)
<Drum> archive*
<silverace> alot of reading ,,yup,,,but i think iam getting the hang of it,,the hardest part was setting up my video and dvd play back,,,wow,,,,what a bitch that was
<adenicio> intelikey: yeah but im a beginner u all know much more then me.i could even find adept maneger and it was looking at me :-(
<whizadree> well kate does have that option of removing filetypes in setting maybe its locked into that under markup/
<Drum> but i can-t download opera, there is also an php redirect to archive :)
<intelikey> adenicio we all started the same way
* underdog5004 hands genii a coffee
<Drum> hope that ff provide direct link..
<whizadree> something like settings , filetypes
<genii> underdog5004: Thanks :) Much appreciated
<agmowrey> Hello.
<intelikey> adenicio some justed started longer ago.   kinda like life eeh
<agmowrey> Is anybody here?
<silverace> i read that kubuntu was the easiest for first timers to use...i still have xp but on my other drive..gonna use this os for a while
<genii> underdog5004: Now i got my new home computer set up I'll be on at night so i'll definitely need caffeine!
* intelikey salts genii's coffee 
<underdog5004> ha ha
<intelikey> wooops that was supposed to be sugger
<whizadree> hey underdog5004 still havent set up email :-P
<underdog5004> whizadree, np
<whizadree> been offline for 24hrs to
<underdog5004> intelikey, someone put sugar in the salt shaker?! it's not April!
<genii> @lart intelikey
<intelikey> :)
<underdog5004> whizadree, what was the problem again?
<genii> bah
<underdog5004> ha ha
* intelikey slips a firecracker under genii 's shoe and lights it.
<silverace> iam installed the 64bit version...by the way   WOW...this os is great..ill just use my xp for media, games now
<genii> intelikey: I'm awake I'm awake! :) ROFL
<whizadree> heh underdog5004 it was the case of the vacationing eth0 card
<intelikey> genii   :)
<whizadree> silverace:  try wine for some games they even work better and faster
<intelikey> silverace why media... never mind you said 64bit    got it.
<hitmanWilly> silverace, just be aware that the 64 bit arch is a little bit less well supported than 32
<underdog5004> oh right!
<underdog5004> erm...@ whizadree ^
<agmowrey> How do you edit the open source?
<adenicio> intelikey: lol.anyway im going to watch some manga then go to sleep got work 2morow to make money for that ati or nivedea card
<intelikey> adenicio make it nv
<whizadree> underdog5004:  i just wanted to be sure it wasnt messed up so i installed vista over it , and it found the net card
<intelikey> adenicio you'll be glad you did
<silverace> ok,,yeah,,,,i realized that when i look at the os requirments for programs ..ah well..about time i took advantage of the chip right!?!
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, go with the nvidia, ati cards blow
<hitmanWilly> silverace, it is possible to run a multiarch system, but its a major pita
<silverace> iam so glad this came with a chat client...ive so many questions i cant think of ONE to ask lol
<adenicio> intelikey: someone in the ubuntu effects room told me ati are more compatible
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, ask him what he was smoking
<adenicio> hitmanWilly: thats trus my ati blow on me
<silverace> whats a multiiarch system?
<adenicio> hitmanWilly:
<adenicio> hitmanWilly: lol
<hitmanWilly> silverace, 32 and 64 bit system running side by side on the same machine
<underdog5004> silverace, a system that runs programs that are compiled for different architectures, mainly 32 and 64 bit i386
<intelikey> adenicio more compatable with what ?   windows ?
<silverace> oh  :}  hehe
<underdog5004> it's basically so you can run 32-bit programs on a 64-bit OS
<intelikey> adenicio more compatable with, some M$ geek in redmound ?
<wolferine> anyone good with amarok/ipods, I have emptied the device, but its only 413MB empty of 4GBs
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, speaking of which, has that gotten any easier over the past couple years? last time I tried it I got VERY familair with chroot :)
<adenicio> lol
<silverace> i am however very impressed that i figured all this crap out in just 2 nights,,i was inspired when i purchased a new hard drive last week  lol  figured i put the old one to use lol
<underdog5004> hitmanWilly, no idea...the only time I've ever chrooted was when I was building gentoo...what a pita
<underdog5004> I'm...just not ready for the level of commitment that gentoo requires...
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, well, i run gentoo over here, but yeah lol
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, it only took me 12 hours to install kde :P
<intelikey> underdog5004 adds more knowledge...
<teng> hi
<silverace> played around with the hard drive jumper settings,,then wasted an hour or more worrying about dual boot,for nothing,,the kubuntu recognizes xp  ,,so yeah,,iam pretty impressed   lol
<DarthToad> hitmanWilly, I know Gentoo makes you compile everythning, but are you serious about 12 hours just for KDE packages
<intelikey> teng
<teng> yes?
<teng> i am new for here..
<underdog5004> hitmanWilly, ha ha, you're lucky...it took me 36 hours to compile KDE
<intelikey> !welcome | teng
<teng> thanks^^
<hitmanWilly> DarthToad, yup, depending on processor
<underdog5004> I was on a laptop with a 1Ghz P3 and 256Mb RAM
<intelikey> where's the bot ???
<teng> so.. what's this room about?
<underdog5004> intelikey, ubot3 is the bot
<wolferine> anyone good with amarok/ipods, I have emptied the device, but its only 413MB empty of 4GBs
<teng> everything about kubuntu?
<whizadree> hitmanWilly: are you kidding?
<DarthToad> Wow, i am simultaneously impressed and horrified
<whizadree> 36hrs ?
<ubot3> Factoid welcome not found
<intelikey> teng official kubuntu help channel
<silverace> so .i finally downloaded the right codecs for dvd play back,,,but yeah,,any suggestions on whats good a nd what is'nt is highly apprcted
<waltercool> someone have problems mounting portable hard disks with ntfs?
<intelikey> !hi | teng
<ubot3> teng: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<teng> well... it seems like i find my way to understand more about kubuntu
<teng> hi everyone
<whizadree> from download to install and reboot to login 23 mins
<hitmanWilly> whizadree, that was on a p3 1 ghz, 12 on mine with a 2 ghz athalon
<underdog5004> yeah...it was terrible
<intelikey> !bot | teng
<ubot3> teng: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<underdog5004> I just left the darn thing on...went to work, came home, slept, went to work, came home, ate dinner, and I had a gui!
<hitmanWilly> gentoo is a pain to get set up, but its not that difficult once you get it up and running
<whizadree> !gentoo
<underdog5004> I've also tried sabayon, but  just not to my liking...
<ubot3> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<teng> excuse me... what is binary4all?
<teng> is that a forum?
<silverace> ARE YOU F%$% KIDDING ME...uh heheheh  iam reading up on this os...no need for registry cleaners....no needd for alot of programs,,wow
<underdog5004> silverace, it's nice, for sure
<underdog5004> everything (almost) that you pay for on windows is free for us
<The_Band-aid> Is it libdvdcss that I need to play commerical DVD's?
<hitmanWilly> plus the layout actually makes sense to me, and almost zero bloat, plus its a lot easier to tinker around in
<intelikey> silverace no need for firewalls or av software
<underdog5004> disk burning software, partitioning tools, etc...
<The_Band-aid> You still need a firewall
<intelikey> !virus | silverace
<ubot3> silverace: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<The_Band-aid> you ALWAYS should have a firewall
<whizadree> i just had a thought if you use wine and install windows programs would you need a reg cleaner to fix the winreg
<underdog5004> and av if it's going to be a mail server for windows machines
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, i run clamav here just to see what I can catch :P
<wolferine> how can I tell the type of a partition?
<The_Band-aid> have you caught anything yet?
<intelikey> The_Band-aid yes yes we know     everyone needs a firewall.       errr well unless your box is secure and doesn't need a firewall  then you don't...
<hitmanWilly> The_Band-aid, not on this box, but I haven't really been hunting them :P
<intelikey> wolferine fdisk -l
<teng> how do i register for this room?
<The_Band-aid> intelikey: until you have to filter traffic because some kiddie is DDOSing you
<wolferine> its a usb device
<intelikey> The_Band-aid hard to DoS a dialup connection....
<ellipsys> Hey there... anyone ever gotten a Synaptics touchpad to work as per the instructions on the wiki?
<The_Band-aid> wolferine: is it recognized by gparted or some other partition software?
<underdog5004> intelikey, no, it's easy
<underdog5004> you don't need as many requests to clog the tubes...
<whizadree> intelikey:  actually probably easier with DUP just do a ping flood and your stuck
<The_Band-aid> intelikey: they've only got 56 kbps to clog
<silverace> yup...i said years ago,,if linux supports more hardware/drivers ect,,i d switch,,the time was finally now,,,and VISTA lol  my god this os is SOOOOOOOOOO much cleaner and i like the gui much better
<intelikey> wolferine if it has a partition that should show the partition type.   note usb sticks don't all have partitiions and also partition type may not match fs type
<wolferine> its an ipod
<whizadree> The_Band-aid: your on the same page as me
<The_Band-aid> silverace: look up beryl, you will die
<adenicio> is there a way to save all my pack that are install to back them up nd put it on my hdd fat?
<The_Band-aid> whizadree: security is a hobby of mine
<intelikey> whizadree connection drops out but the box is unaffected.   you can do that to a firewall too
<silverace> i have to write a love letter to ubuntu,,tell them my pains ,,how windows did me wrong,,,i never knew there where women,,i mean os out there like you lol lol
<whizadree> << used to work for an ISP in the UK ( Security and Leased Line Admin )
<The_Band-aid> intelikey: if you have to take the box offline then they have accomplished their goal
<The_Band-aid> whizadree: << spends way too much time on his sopha reading whitepapers
<intelikey> heh then they set their goals way too low    lol
<The_Band-aid> DDOS: distributed denial of service, if your denying the users service then you win, regardless of if it was you taking it offline or the user giving up
<whizadree> The_Band-aid: yup got passed that now have acute snow blindness for to much time looking at the screen
<The_Band-aid> wizadree: I try to keep my brightness down :P, but I am starting to see the effects
<The_Band-aid> wizadree: If I go blind I'll get a braile screen and use lynx
<The_Band-aid> wizadree: << hardcore
<squaretro> hey got it to work kinda
<squaretro> the video card thing
<silverace> whats BERYL..aonther version,,dont tell me! its great right?
<Aliyns> Beryl is great
<whizadree> The_Band-aid:  theres KTTSMgR and KSayIt before that
<The_Band-aid> silverace: no it runs on top of your installation
<sharp12> Should I administer samba through the text editor or through the system settings/sharing?
* intelikey hushes about the firewall, as he realizes that he set one up on his server some time back...
<Aliyns> !beryl
<squaretro> ive got a question
<The_Band-aid> sharp12: if I am doing anything with daemons I edit the configs manually, I don't trust GUI's for important stuff
<intelikey> i should flush the rules just to prove the point...
<dsmith_> anyone here eve deal with emperor linux, the company?
<DarthToad> silverace,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryl_window_manager
<wolferine> anyone good with amarok/ipods, I have emptied the device, but its only 413MB empty of 4GBs
<silverace> i havent been this ,,,well excited about computers in a long long while,,,
<whizadree> intelikey: did it work could you get out and could people still get in?
<Aliyns> Sliverace, youtube Beryl for some action video's if you're curious.
<silverace> ok
<sharp12> TheBandaid:I can't get my windows box to look inside the linux box
<dsmith_> Aliyns: thats what I did
<The_Band-aid> here's a question for everyone, is beryl considered a window manager or what?
<whizadree> silverace: search for Unbuntu Beryl on you tube
<The_Band-aid> Its whatever metacity is called
<intelikey> whizadree yes.
<The_Band-aid> sharp12: look for software that lets windows read linux partitions
<silverace> but every click iam learning something new,,,,should save all that stuff for later when iam used to this ,,,dont want to BLOW MY MIND lol
<whizadree> The_Band-aid:  from my understanding yes its a WindowManager
<The_Band-aid> sharp12: google for it, it does exist
<squaretro> im trying to use cedega and i just put another video card in and reconfigured xserver-org but cedegra tells me my video card is not properly configured
<The_Band-aid> wizadree: thanks, I hate it when I call something the wrong thing and get deluged by people correcting me
<whizadree> intelikey: is there something im missing for decoding dvds , i play one and it says encrypted (no go away )
<squaretro> opengl wont work
<wolferine> anyone good with amarok/ipods, I have emptied the device, but its only 413MB empty of 4GBs
<The_Band-aid> wizadree: I have given up playing dvd's in linux, I think you need libdvdcss or something like that. I just rip them and keep em on my hdd.
<intelikey> !dvd | whizadree
<underdog5004> wolferine, I'm terrible. I've never owned an iPod, and I prefer xmms to Amarok
<The_Band-aid> !dvd
<intelikey> bot is dead
<savetheWorld> s/f/v
<silverace> all kidding aside though,,its really something to have so many groups working together to offer the world something thats works,,,reliable,,,safe,,,unlimited  choices in applications,,uhmm,,,why did i buy windows?
<wolferine> not exactly relevant
<intelikey> does nessus use real users or psyudo users ?
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<squaretro> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<titanix88> !dvdnav
<ubot3> Factoid dvdnav not found
<silverace> BAND AID,,dont give up..if i figured it out ,iam sure you can,,,mind ya it took me a few hours and many failed attemps but ,,,heheh
<titanix88> !libdvdnav
<ubot3> Factoid libdvdnav not found
<whizadree> wolferine:  try http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php/topic,13383.0.html
<silverace> i have like this perma smile on my face,,ive set up everything ,,everything i nedd so far ,,,my god i  wish i knew about this sooner,,
<titanix88> ubotu dead?
<titanix88> !ubotu
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<silverace> what is the best os in linux,,or most popular?
<squaretro> ok i just have one question i have an older nvidia geforce like an mx 420 i think what should i pick for the driver?
<hitmanWilly> silverace, most popular, probably ubuntu, best, that depends on what you want
<titanix88> silverace: u should say what is the best gnu/linux distro?
<The_Band-aid> silverace: I stick with ubuntu and derivatives because they are well supported (I don't want to waste time getting hardware to work).
<rhinosaur665> silverace: http://distrowatch.com/
<whizadree> heh i remember when REDHat was all the rage ... and 75% of my system could not be found or had real trouble building from source
<Aliyns> I've downloaded "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run" how do I install the drivers now? Its asking me to exit X
<silverace> my screen is set good..widescreen set at 1440x900...and the nvidia driver seeems to work fine...just my refresh rate is set at 65 or 63..would like to get it to 75..but it still looks good
<hitmanWilly> !nvidia | Aliyns try installing it from the repos...
<ubot3> Aliyns try installing it from the repos...: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<The_Band-aid> Aliyns: have you tried just enabling them in the restricted-manager? Its a lot easier than installing them from scratch
<DarthToad> silverace, you may find this link helpful http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<DarthToad> more specifically this section http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nVidia_drivers_in_7.04
<Aliyns> I'm using an 8800GTS so the repo's driver is to old, I tried using the restricted-manager last time but had to re install.
<hitmanWilly> Aliyns, nvidia-glx-new should work for you
<Aliyns> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<hitmanWilly> Aliyns, those are the 100 series drivers
<wolferine> what program can you use to format your ipod?
<hitmanWilly> Aliyns, that, then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<TooEarly> mneptok: hey you around??
<Aliyns> okay thanks, I'll give it a go now
<intelikey> what's an ipod ?
<The_Band-aid> lol
<The_Band-aid> !ipod
<ubot3> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<The_Band-aid> there ya go
<silverace> ok,,just so ya know,,i spent 2 nights reading up,,and maybe 5 hours setting up,,,read i think every page on ubuntu  lol,,,felt like it anyways,,and kubuntu seems to be the best for me,,easy set up..welll  still some things need tweaking but
<whizadree> its a small pod for eyes
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, as far as i know, it should just read it as an external hd
<wolferine> so you dont know
<intelikey> so what's an ipod ?
<The_Band-aid> silverace: I've ran the three main ubuntu derivatives,  the main difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the overall look, and some programs
<titanix88> aliyns: do something bad in the xorg.conf(like selecting radeon driver for nvidia) and restart x.bla...x knocked out .that's how i do it ;) lol
<hitmanWilly> its like an mp3 player, but less capable
<The_Band-aid> silverace: xubuntu is lightning fast
<The_Band-aid> silverace: I have it on my other laptop, and it goes from login to ready to work in 2-3 seconds
<silverace> oh yeah! hmmmm! :)  heheh
<hitmanWilly> anyway, im off, later
<Aliyns> hitmanWilly, doing a sudo nvidia-xconfig gave me a terminal output saying something along the lines of backing up the old xorg.conf and replacing it with a new one is this what is ment to happen?
<silverace> ill stick with this for now at least,,,if i try to many ill  lose time i need to learn this
<whizadree> im running unbuntu that was installed with gnome
<TooEarly> i'm using the program Devede and everytime i try to encode a dvd to a higher bitrate or any bitrate.. it outputs to the same file size which is around 2.9gigs anyone know what the problem is
<hitmanWilly> Aliyns, yup, now restart X and all should be good
<Aliyns> Thanks.
<whizadree> then i installed everything Kubuntu
<whizadree> then removed GNOME-Desktop
<hitmanWilly> ok, im really off now :)
<whizadree> brb
<sharp12> when on a windows box what and it asks for user name and pass to the local host of my Kubuntu what should I put?
<silverace> your using Kubuntu tuu? WHIZADREE?
<silverace> hehe
<titanix88> aliyns: u just ignored a pro advise...so saaaad...
* intelikey installs any *buntu and runs   { for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove -y $Q ;done }  and goes to bed ....
<Aliyns> Yeah I regret it now, I have no video any more after restarting X lol
<intelikey> next day i have a clean "base" install to work with.
<TooEarly> can you guys recommend some programs to burn dvd videos
<silverace> ohh,,,,,the audio set up,,yeah ,,,ok,,,its in stereo or mono,,id like 5.1 since i have the speakers hooked up
<intelikey> Aliyns dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Aliyns> Using recovery mode or something?
<intelikey> from the console
<intelikey> as root    or root jr.
<Aliyns> Black screen means a black screen with no output, I can't do anything at the moment.
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+f2
<Aliyns> Control Alt F1-8 doesn't do anything :(
<intelikey> oh framebuffering errors...
<titanix88> aliyns: press alt+f1
<intelikey> boot with    nosplash vga=0x0f05
<underdog5004> genii, my kde keeps restarting, seems like about every 2 minutes
<Aliyns> alt+f1 got me no where either.
<titanix88> i mean ctsl+alt+f1
<titanix88> i mean ctsl+alt+f1
<intelikey> titanix88 catch up.
<Aliyns> Should I just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg on root from Recovery mode (which gives me output)
<dfrey> Where is the setting that specifies single-click or double-click to open a folder in konqueror?
<ubuntu_> alguien habla espaol?
<intelikey> Aliyns yes that should work
<intelikey> !es | ubuntu_
<ubot3> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<erwin> necesito hacer unas consultas
<intelikey> !es | erwin
<ubot3> erwin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Aliyns> And you were talking about framebuffering errors, is that there anything I should do differently than default when reconfiguring it?
<sharp12> when on a windows box and it asks for user name and pass to the local host of my Kubuntu what should I put?
<erwin> hola
<whizadree> ok phew i thought i logged onto a spannish server there
<genii> underdog5004: My condolences
<titanix88> aliyns what card?
<titanix88> aliyns what card?
<Aliyns> 8800GTS
* genii slips underdog5004 an irish coffee
<Aliyns> Inno3D 320MB if that matters.
<erwin> im going to open a ciber cafe wiht ubuntu any body help my ?
<underdog5004> genii, I don't want an irish coffee, I just want my computer to not freak out...lol
<titanix88> intellykey nvidia-glx or glx-new?
<titanix88> intellykey nvidia-glx or glx-new?
<The_Band-aid> erwin: have you ever use a linux distribution before?
<erwin> yes
<erwin> ubuntu clasic
<intelikey> Aliyns "frame buffering errors" was a referance to the problem of the hopelessly black screen of headlessism you faced, the cause is that xorg is setting the vidio mode to something that the hardware can't display and then when it drops back to the console it's not dropping back to text mode it's dropping back to the "usplash" vidio mode "fbcon" has setup.   and thus you have two useless vidio modes   but no access to any 
<intelikey> they could always use    stm   to drop to tect mode.
<Aliyns> I see, so its more likely a problem with refresh rates and resolutions than drivers am I right?
<intelikey> that's one reason i don't like   usplash   it can leave you in the dark.
<TooEarly> does anyone use dvd burning software?
<intelikey> what is 8 seconds of eye candy one time at boot    compared to a recoverable system....
<underdog5004> sorry to snap
<titanix88> intelikey nvidia-xconfig does not work?
<intelikey> "JUST SHOW ME THE TEXT" !!!
<intelikey> titanix88 ?
<The_Band-aid> In the next version of ubuntu, java needs to be less work to set up
<Daisuke_Ido> apt-get install sun-java5-jre is a lot of work?
<intelikey> java needs omited altogather.
<intelikey> imo
<titanix88> intelikey i mean as u r help aliyns from the first...
<silverace> java.? java is garbage
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: unfortunately that isn't an option at present
<Aliyns> titanix88, I did an nvidia-xconfig before.
<intelikey> titanix88 ^    </shrugs>
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido why so ?
<silverace> well i have to do some more reading ,,thanks :) iam sure ill be back ,,
<silverace> oh oh
<intelikey> does it hurt really really bad sonny boy ??
<silverace> linux MCE from what i understood,,latest version wont run on amd ????
<whizadree> still cant get compiz to work ...
<whizadree> shrugs
<Level15> whizadree: what error r u getting?
<whizadree> how do i test ..
<silverace> whizadree..hey :) linux mce...does it run only on intel ?
<ranjan> i am having a problem creating a symbolic link
<ranjan> can anyone help?
<Level15> whizadree: you already installed? and do u have decent drivers for your card?
<Level15> !ask
<ubot3> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<whizadree> Level15: what do you call decent with an ati x1400 :-P
<Level15> lol
<Level15> well
<ranjan> ln -s /media/sda5/mozilla/.mozilla /home/ranjan/.mozilla cretes a file not a folder why?
<underdog5004> because it's a symlink to a folder
<underdog5004> right?
<Level15> links are files, in way
<whizadree> .lnk files ..
<silverace> adept manager much better then synapic ,,,
<Level15> whizadree: dude, no...
<underdog5004> silverace, no, you're wrong
<The_Band-aid> what is firefox's default installation directory
<underdog5004> silverace, it's the other way around
<silverace> iam am
<Level15> whizadree: so, did u already install the software?
<underdog5004> The_Band-aid, /usr/bin/firefox
<underdog5004> I think
<ranjan> >> /media/sda5/mozilla/.mozilla is my firefox backup folder
<intelikey> command to close a single port ?
<ranjan> i want to creta a link in my home folder to it
<whizadree> Level15: yeah i 99% sure
<intelikey> itpables ???  what?
<whizadree> mager is up there , with all the plugins
<whizadree> manager sorry
<Level15> whizadree: ok, then fire up a konsole and run compiz
<Level15> :D
<firebird619> Is there something that can be put into .asoundrc to get sound from both hw:0,0 and hw:0,1 at the same time?
<Aliyns> For my video card adaptor do I select nv or nvidia using an 8800GTS?
<whizadree> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system
<Level15> dude... that's weirdo...
<ranjan> anyone? /media/sda5/mozilla/.mozilla is my firefox backup folder i need to create a symbolic link to it in my home folder
<Daisuke_Ido> not really
<Aliyns> I have video now but with low res and it really doesn't feel as if I have full video acceleration from my hardware at all yet..
<Daisuke_Ido> ati or nvidia?
<Daisuke_Ido> Aliyns: if it's the default driver, you don't.
<rhinosaur665> ranjan: the command that you posted above should do that
<ranjan> well it makes a file inside home whereas .mozilla should be a folder
<whizadree> Level15: also tried sudo compiz -replace
<silverace> wow  me likes beryl
<aldin> can someone tell me what ! and x mean in /etc/group
<silverace> lol  thanks to who ever mentioned it
<rhinosaur665> ranjan: `cd /home/ranjan/.mozilla` and see what happens
<Aliyns> 8800GTS nvidia.
<silverace> i just need to get 5.1 speakers set up,,it can be done i hope!..right?
<ranjan> rhinosaur665: no such file or directory
<silverace> oh and a flash player plugin
<rhinosaur665> ranjan: when you issued the command to link it, was there an error of some sort?
<ranjan> rhinosaur665: none
<rhinosaur665> ranjan: also, if you do `ls -a` in your home folder, does .mozilla show up?
<Level15> whizadree: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<Level15> whizadree: from what i read there, seems to be an ATI issue
<Level15> ranjan: file $HOME/.mozilla
<ranjan> rhinosaur665: nope but in konqueror it shows
<ranjan> rhinosaur665: actually it show but in red
<Level15> ranjan: what was the result of the command i just sent you?
<ranjan> rhinosaur665: /home/ranjan/.mozilla: broken symbolic link to `/media/sda5/mozilla/.mozilla'
<Level15> there you go...
<Level15> you created a symbolic link to something that doesn't exist
<rhinosaur665> ranjan: are you sure your path exists and that sda5 is mounted?
<ranjan> rhinosaur665: i can browse to system:/media/sda5/mozilla/.mozilla in konqueror
<whizadree> Level15: looking now at the page
<whizadree> just watched the video
<Level15> ranjan: try to create the link from inside konqueror
<Level15> whizadree: look at the comments on the bottom
<ranjan> Level15:  crl+shift and drag drop?
<Level15> just drag and drop, konq will ask you if you want to link, copy or move
<Level15> (i think)
<ranjan> Level15: i did it
<ranjan> Level15: this worked --> ln -s /media/data/mozilla/.mozilla /home/ranjan/.mozilla
<ranjan> Level15 & rhinosaur665 thanks
<Level15> ranjan: ok, np. just out of curiosity, what was it what you had tried before?
<ranjan> >> /media/sda5/.... instead of /media/data/.....
<notv> is flash supposed to work more than half of the time?
<notv> it works for me on the adobe site but other sites tell me i need to upgrade
<Level15> ranjan: oh, ok
<ranjan> thanks again folks and see ya'll later, need to configure the rest of my desktop
<Level15> notv: flash is evil sometimes... i think it's b/c flash in windows is not just the player but some ActiveX control and some websites expect to use it...
<Level15> ranjan: ok, np
<notv> level15 is there any way around it?
<Level15> notv: which website r u visiting? let me check what results i get
<notv> http://www.myspace.com/officialevelynglennie
<Level15> notv: ok, i got a youtube video and some photo gallery... seems to be working here. what browser/flash version are u using?
<notv> does the first video next to band members work for you?
<notv> im using firefox 2.0.0.4
<Level15> tell me the captio so i can find it
<notv> and the latest flash i believe its 9
<notv> i think i installed it from synaptic
<whizadree> restarting x brb
<Level15> notv: ?
<notv> level15 im using firefox 2.0.0.4
<notv> level15 did the first video work for you?
<Level15> notv: please tell me the caption of the video so i know which one you are referring to
<notv> level15: the first video under general info, next to the label band members
<notv> level15 above the 2 youtube videos
<Level15> notv: it's not a video, it's a picture slide... yes, it works
<whizadree> i got an error saying dpatch isnt installed
<Level15> notv: u on 32 or 64 bits? and check the flash version
<notv> can you remind me how to check that
<Level15> about:plugins on the location bar
<Level15> notv: ?
<whizadree> dpatch issue resolved
<notv> level15 sorry i cant find it
<notv> im a noob i suck
<Level15> notv: ok, for the flash version... in the location bar of the browser, type in "about:plugins" without the quotes, hit enter.  it should say something like Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<Level15> and please tell mee the output of "uname -a" on a konsole too
<intelikey> howto send "magic" wake on lan   packets ?
<notv> level15 oh hmm i guess i have 7.0 r69
<notv> i bet i just need to upgrade it
<Level15> notv: that should do it, yes
<intelikey> 7.0    syntax error
<intelikey> there is no month zero
<intelikey> release code is   yeah.month
<Level15> !ubotu
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Level15> HAHAHAH
<Level15> \liar!
<wolferine> what is a good app to CD->mp3 my music collection, that can maintain my tags?
<Level15> wolferine: konqueror
<fam> anyone know how i can change the driver for my video card if kubuntu says these settings cannot be safely tested?
<fam> mines an intel 945 but im using an i800 driver
<Level15> fam: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wolferine> Level15, really?
<intelikey> howto,  send "magic" wake on lan   packets ?    anyone ?
<Level15> wolferine: yep :D
<wolferine> Level15, I really doubt that
<Level15> put your cd on the drive, and on the location bar type audiocd:/
<intelikey> i want remote power on on my server boxen       ?
<wolferine> and....
<Level15> there are some folders there, one of them shoudl be mp3, another ogg... just drag the songs out
<fam> ok got that open but if its showing that i have a intel 945 do i just replace i800 w/ i945?
<Level15> i think the mp3 folder will  only be shown if kde was compiled against liblame or something.. not sure, though. i remember i did that on slackware long time ago
<stdin> fam: ??
<intelikey> fam  i think it's  i910   but not sure.
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: KAudioCreator
<notv> level15 do i have to uninstall the version of flash i am currently running first?
<intelikey> stdin the driver   i910   ?
<stdin> fam: the intel driver is called "i810"
<Level15> wolferine: did it work?
<Level15> notv: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: especially KAC with lame and/or flac
<wolferine> Level15, I thought you were sh1tting me
<Level15> wolferine: dude, i am dead serious
<intelikey> stdin ah only an i810    i thought there was a 910 also...    my bad
<stdin> (well, the current driver is "i810", it will be replaced with "intel" )
<wolferine> Level15, waiting to view the tags
<Level15> wolferine: it hasn't loaded them?
<notv> level15 can you tell me the best way to do that?
<wolferine> how would I know?
<wolferine> I am waiting....
<wolferine> O_o
<stdin> intelikey: there is a module for i910 dri, but but that's autoloaded
<intelikey> stdin don't know how to wake a computer over the lan do you ?
<stdin> intelikey: erm kernel module rather
<wolferine> 30 mins remaining
<stdin> intelikey: I've never tried
<Level15> notv: how did u install it?
<fam> yes i see that
<wolferine> 35 mins for 50MBs, not too efficient
<intelikey> yeah i was thinking  kernel and typing xorg   like i said   'my bad'
<intelikey> i'm old enough to do that once in a while....
<Level15> notv: never mind. just get rid of *flash* inside .mozilla/plugins, and using adept get rid of any flash player things you find
<Level15> then just fire up mozilla to a flash website, it will download and install
<Level15> wolferine: well, audio encoding has always been demanding... and time consuming
<notv> i got it from the website
<wolferine> Level15, true
<wolferine> so it this works, ill use it :)
<stdin> intelikey: I did find "wakeonlan" in universe ?
<intelikey> stdin me either until now.   i think its time i learn how.     the server is on a different floor from the office   so i may need to know how to  lan alarmclock the remote box.
<Level15> notv: do what i just told you, it's easier this way
<wolferine> took me about 2 months to do it last time
<Daisuke_Ido> again, kaudioconvertor + lame and/or flac.  i don't know if konqueror uses cdparanoia, and i don't trust it if it doesn't.
<intelikey> what ?   cool
<Level15> wolferine: it sure does :)
<wolferine> hopefully I can do it right this time
<stdin> intelikey: heh "apt-cache search wakeonlan" :p
<intelikey> etherwake - A little tool to send magic Wake-on-LAN packets
<notv> ok
<intelikey> looks like both will work...     neetO
<stdin> intelikey: apparently the difference is the wakeonlan uses udp packets and so doesn't need root privalages (no that that's a consideration to you :P)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i see you know me too well for that... :)
<stdin> :)
<Level15> cya guys
<Level15> going to sleep
<ranjan> kubuntu-restricted-extras ? where is this in repos?
<stdin> ranjan: in gutsy
<stdin> ranjan: not in feisty (yet?)
<ranjan> stdin: yes i am using gutsy
<ranjan> but cannot find it using apt-cache search
<stdin> then you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> and it is in multiverse
<ranjan> ty
<wolferine> having an issue with installing a package using aptitude, if I just want to skip the package, what do I need to run?
<wolferine> or well, remove it entirely
<intelikey> who knows rsync ?    i want to copy files from host:dir/  to  dir/   but exclude symlinks and files that exist in dir/       anyone know the syntax/switches ?
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubot3> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<wolferine> soulrider, thats not the same thing :)
<soulrider> uhm ?
<wolferine> anyways, I just used synaptic to remove the package
<stdin> wolferine: soulrider joined after you asked the question, wasn't a reply to you
<wolferine> oh :P
<wolferine> sorry soulrider
<soulrider> lo, no prob
<lione_> hello there where can I get zaptel.ko?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<wolferine> lione_, setting up *?
<whizadree> ive got it to work in gnome at 75% , just hacked the xconf to pieces
<whizadree> and some windows dont go away
<whizadree> i bet kde is now super messed up though
<dsmith_> hi, whats the command for showing available space in a folder?
<dsmith_> is it something like this?  sensor=disk format="%ug / %tg GB"
<stdin> is that for superkaramba?
<ebaad> Hello, I need some to configure apache virtual hosts
<ebaad> please
<dsmith_> yea
<dsmith_> I can see /root /sda1 but not /home
<ebaad> I want to setup another virtual host besides the localhost site
<ebaad> i have looked at the examples on apache.org but I could not understand much
<dsmith_> ebaad: Apache has great documentation
<stdin> dsmith_: you need to set the "mountpoint="/something" " for each mount
<ebaad> yes u r right but I followed that but I could not get it right
<ebaad> I always have difficulty in trying to configure this
<dsmith_> ebaad: try #apache
<dsmith_> stdin: let me paste what I have
<dsmith_> text   x=5 y=525  value="home"
<dsmith_> text x=160 y=525  sensor=disk format="%ug / %tg GB"
<dsmith_> mountpoint="/home/" align=right
<dsmith_> text x=200 y=525  sensor=disk format="(%up%)" mountpoint="/home" align=right
<dsmith_> 4 lines
<stdin> try moving the mountpoint line to the same line as sensor ? (maybe)
<ebaad> i did apache2, it says could not reliably determine server FQDN
<dsmith_> stdin: ok
<dsmith_> hmmmm that may be it
<stdin> ebaad: you need to set the host to localhost, take a look at the LAMP guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ebaad> i have done this before, but evertime I try to get the virtual hosts configured i have problems
<ebaad> i looked at the link, I think this looks more understanding to me, may be I just could not follow the format that apache.org has
<ebaad> thanks
<ebaad> hopefully i wont bug you guys about this
<dsmith_> superkaramba is buggy
<dsmith_> :/
<stdin> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<ubotu> failed
<NickPresta> >_>
<ebaad> hello, i was just here and asked for some help with apache virtual host setu
<ebaad> somebody send me a link to ubuntu website, I could not book mark it and the pc turned off
<ebaad> I would reallu appreciate if you can give me the apache configuration link again
<ebaad> thanks
<stdin> ebaad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ebaad> awesome thanks much
<stdin> :)
<Tm_T> !info dash
<ubotu> dash: The Debian Almquist Shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.3-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 82 kB, installed size 204 kB
<ubot3> dash: The Debian Almquist Shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.3-3ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 91 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Tm_T> oki
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* ubot3 was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (ubotu is back)
<Tm_T> noooooooooo
<stdin> autojoin strikes again
<Tm_T> that's not fair
<NickPresta> heh
<Tm_T> that's not fair!
<stdin> you can always kickban :p
<Tm_T> wow
<Tm_T> how did I do that
<stdin> because you are magic?
<Tm_T> what, when I did get alias for that
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> no, that's not possible, who's tweaking _my_ irssi?!
<BAsh`> I am trying to setup printers but i cant access the printers config screen: http://img394.imageshack.us/img394/309/snapshot1dw7.png
<BAsh`> as you can see there arnt any printer icons there
<stdin> BAsh`: yes there is
<stdin> BAsh`: oh, wait
<BAsh`> i've configured it a bit - can you check on your version i want to see if it is just me
<stdin> BAsh`: you have kdeprint ?
<BAsh`> okay i'm installing it now
<stdin> BAsh`: it should be installed automatically? how did you install kubuntu ?
<BAsh`> like i said i've tweaked it ;)
<BAsh`> okay its there now
<BAsh`> thx for your help!
<stdin> BAsh`: no problem :)
<silverace> need help ...cant fint admin in system
<silverace> System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<silverace> Enable: Nvidia Drivers
<stdin> silverace: that's gnome instructions, follow the edgy instructions
<silverace> i see System  ,,terminal,,synaptic..no adm
<silverace> iam using kubuntu..soooooo use edgy?
<stdin> yes
<silverace> :) tanks
<silverace> well maybe someone can help...i just installed kubuntu recently...i have a geforc nvidia 7600gs..i see on nvidias site a driver for my card for linux
<silverace> do i use that?
<stdin> silverace: NO, use the ubuntu packages
<silverace> lol
<silverace> so go to add programs an type nvidia
<stdin> silverace: with the ubuntu packages you just install them, with the nvidia download you have to switch to a terminal kill X compile and install the driver, then do that for every update
<silverace> ive been on wondows for ..yikes 1992,,,,i just switch top linux 2 nights ago
<stdin> silverace: just use Adept to install it
<silverace> wondows  ...errr  windows...wondows ...lol
<silverace> ok thank you
<silverace> be right back hehe
<arun> has anyone here tried the zend php framework?
<hangthedj> i've got it installed but i don't think i use it ;/
<arun> hangthedj: ?
<hangthedj> i don't even really know what it is, i just compiled php with --enable-zend-blah-blah
<silverace> glx del or legancy..iam using kububtu nvidia 7600
<stdin> silverace: try the nvidia-glx
<stdin> silverace: if, and only if, that doesn't work you use the glx-legacy onw
<kraut> moin
<voln> hi have winxp and kubuntu on my hard drive. But I can't see folders winxp...
<stdin> !ntfs | voln
<ubotu> voln: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<NickPresta> Goodnight #kubuntu. Sleep well.
<voln> thanks
<silverace> so  not the dev? for nvidia
<stdin> no
<stdin> silverace: just install what the guide says
<silverace> ok,,thanks,,its only my second night with this..iam reading none stop,,
<silverace> well worth it though..my first impressions any how
<silverace> after i need to set up 5.1 surround
<silverace> setting up dvd play back was a hoot   ,,,rrrrrrrrrrrrrright lol
<silverace> ill still use xp for dvd copying viewing,,but its nice to have things working on this drive
<stdin> silverace: I don't use windows for *anything*
<stdin> I don't need to
<sheldonc> gaming would be nice
<silverace> lol heyyyyyy...i found a use for my mouses wheel  lol
<m_> lets hear
<silverace> click on task bar then moose mouse wheel
<silverace> moose-move...what
<m_> nice
<m_> !!
<silverace> i have to use xp for games..i mean,,,i have the puter for it..and dvdv play back,,but thats it i think
<m_> hey so what about ur copy of XP
<silverace> finally,,another use for the mouse wheel lol
<intelikey> howto determine the MAC address of boxen ?
<m_> do u think there I should get it on bittorrent, I f I was outside of the us ill do it in a click
<m_> I should get it and not update it
<m_> I need to play the games
<silverace> oh,,kubuntu installed very nicely..i just added a slave drive and after install it recognixed xp os...dual boot no probs..nice
<intelikey> howto determine the MAC address?
<stdin> intelikey: I _think_ you can use arping for that
<m_> u mean IP
<stdin> m_: no, he doesn't
<m_> ok
<hangthedj> ifconfig |grep HWaddr?
<intelikey> iputils-arping - Tool to send ICMP echo requests to an ARP address
<intelikey> arping - sends IP and/or ARP pings (to the MAC address)
<silverace> iam luvin this ..no more windows..breath the free air my freands  hewhe
<intelikey> stdin  from lshw     serial: 00:06:29:0d:47:d5     <<< that would be what i'm looking for wouldn't it ?
<intelikey> errr did i just broadcast that ????      damn
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, that looks right, ifconfig will show it too
<Tabmows> anyone use kubuntu to vpn to a windows server vpn?
<SniZ> hi, i try set up keyboard switch in  my KDE, but layouts only change via CTRL+ALT+K
<SniZ> i wanna to change layout via CTRL+SHIFT....
<SniZ>        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
<SniZ>         Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
<SniZ>         Option          "XkbLayout"     "us,ru"
<SniZ>         Option          "XkbVariant"    ",winkeys"
<SniZ>         Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<SniZ> whan i do wrong?
<Assid> heya
<ebaad> Hi Stdin, I tried the apache howto you sent me the link for, but I want to configure like htt://localhostsite1 and http://localhost/site for now and it does not explain that
<Assid> i have adept telling me theres an update for compiz-fusion .. but everytime i update it ,.... nothing happens.. adept says i still need to update
<pag> Assid, try  sudo apt-get upgrade  from the konsole
<stdin> ebaad: I don't run apache anymore, try googleing for "Apache virtual hosts"
<Assid> pag: i did.. same thing
<Assid> doesnt go away
<pag> Assid, no error messages from apt?
<ebaad> oh ok then what running is it better..........
<Assid> and ever since i upgrade the rest of the compiz packages.. now compiz doesnt work for me
<Assid> pag: no error
<SniZ> HELP ME WITH CHANGING LAYOUT!
<stdin> Assid: sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<stdin> !CAPS | SniZ
<ubotu> SniZ: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Assid> stdin: still no
<SniZ> hehe
<stdin> Assid: what happens ?
<Assid> stdin: it installs the new package (unpacking replacement) setting up.. and back to prompt
<Assid> like normal
<pag> Assid, it sounds like you have conflicting upgrades... like v2.1universe and v.2.1otherrepo  and apt doesn't know which to choose
<pag> Assid, try disabling compiz repos if you have any, and try again
<Assid> im using  deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<Assid> imim using i think thats the one
<Assid> problem is i dont know which is the repo for compiz :(
<Assid> yeah thats the one
<Assid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<SniZ> what better, beryl or compiz?
<Assid> SniZ: they are merged
<SniZ> and what i must install, in reps i have beryl and comlix
<stdin> it's not in the official repos yet
<Assid> compiz-fusion
<Assid> stdin: security upgrades on compiz killed my box:(
* stdin runs gutsy, so only needs official repos :)
<arun> stdin: does gutsy use kde 4?
<stdin> arun: no
<arun> stdin: what does it use for desktop effects
<Assid> arun: compiz-fusion
<Assid> stdin: gutsy stable enough yet?
<stdin> arun: nothing by default (that may change), but compiz-fusion in ubuntu
<stdin> Assid: for normal users, no
<stdin> it's being stubborn right now :p
<Sithe> HAI KUBUNTU!
<Assid> alrite lemme see if compiz starts now
<Assid> if i die.. send me a postcard
<sauvin> Sithe would like to know how to get an ATI Radeon 800mumble working under ubuntu.
<Sithe> sauvin: yes!
<stdin> install the fglrx driver probably
<Sithe> Already did that
<Sithe> did it like 5 times too
<stdin> from where?
<Sithe> apt-get
<stdin> in what way is it not working?
<Sithe> the kernel is missing from xorg.0.log or w/e that file is
<melomane> hi
<trekdanne> maybe a little OT but I was thinking about doing a back-up of some random files, using some online one-click file hosting, which should I use?
<stdin> Sithe: you have the linux-restricted-modules package installed?
<melomane> excuse me, how can i erase a rewritable dvd by K3B? there are just "earse rewritable cd and format dvd" in menus
<Sithe> stdin: I dont think so
<pag> melomane, what's wrong with 'format dvd' option?
<melomane> pag: it doesnt do anything to my dvd
<stdin> Sithe: you need it, it'll be called linux-restricted-modules-generic or something like that
<melomane> pag: i tried that, but all information on dvd were still on my DVD disk
<Sithe> in symnaptic?
<stdin> melomane: K3B will erase it when it begins to write to it
<stdin> Sithe: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<melomane> stdin: after i formated it?
<Bauldrick> how do i get my camcorder to work in kino?
<Sithe> stdin: Ubuntu Fiesty
<Sithe> stdin: I was told to come to #kubuntu
<stdin> Sithe: why? by who? if you are using ubuntu, you should ask in #ubuntu
<Sithe> stdin: By sauvin
<pag> melomane, there is 'force' -option in format dvd - but stdin's right; k3b will format dvd while writing to it
<sauvin> I was thinking the folks in here would have a better idea how to get X running under ubuntu.
<melomane> pag: aha yea i saw that option (force)but i didnt know  its use
<melomane> pag , stdin : thanks
<Assid> back
<Assid> stdin: didnt work.. compiz still broken
<stdin> Sithe: there should be a restricted drivers manager in Ubuntu
<Sithe> stdin: It says I have no restricted drivers
<melomane> another question: does kubuntu automatically mount the windows ntfs drives or i have to moun t them?
<sauvin> There were other things I had to do involving adding some sections to xorg.conf and suchlike, and running aticonfig, but I don't remember where I found those instructions :(
<Assid> melomane:  you can have it automount if its in the /etc/fstab
<pag> Sithe, ati800 should work pretty well with open drivers iirc
<Sithe> pag: I have no idea what that is lol
<stdin> Sithe: close synaptic if it's open and open a terminal, then run "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager" then go to "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver"
<stdin> sauvin: ubuntu users should be in #ubuntu, not #kubuntu
<sauvin> k
<Sithe> stdin: enable or disable?
<stdin> enable
<Sithe> Alright
<Sithe> It was already enabled
<stdin> then it should be installed
<melomane> Assid: do u have a link to a guide about it. ? i am new to kubunu
<pag> !fstab | melomane
<ubotu> melomane: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Assid> melomane:  a simple google on /etc/fstab nfs   should reveal it
<stdin> Sithe: if it doesn't work then the driver doesn't support the card
<Assid> or you can check the above
<melomane> Assid ubotu pag : thanks a million
<Sithe> stdin: Alright. If that doesn't work ill just install the ATI driver
<stdin> Sithe: no, that IS the ATI driver
<Sithe> stdin: ORLY
<stdin> Sithe: if it doesn't work you're stuck
<Sithe> stdin: I meant the one from the ATI website
<stdin> Sithe: yes, it's the same one
<Sithe> stdin: Nope. I used that one earlier and it worked..
<Sithe> stdin: but I changed to fglrdx and it didn;t work
<stdin> Sithe: erm, well it IS the same driver whether you believe it or not.
<Sithe> stdin: Hrm. I have been told by many people in #ubuntu and #cedega that its not.
<stdin> Sithe: then that lie
<Sithe> stdin: orly
<stdin> Sithe: the xorg-driver-fglrx driver is the ATI binary proprietary driver
<Bauldrick> anyone know what to do to get camcorder working in kino - I get raw1394 kernel not loaded (but lsmod shows it is?)
<Bauldrick> or something other than kino
<stdin> Sithe: if you installed the one from ATIs site and didn't remove it properly then that's probably why the packaged version isn't working
<Sithe> stdin: I think thats the problem
<Assid> stdin: you think someones gonna update those repositories?
<Sithe> stdin: Someone said ATI drivers permanantly fuck up linux.. And that you have to re-install
<dromer> does anyone care to help my with my dhcp-problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506868
<stdin> Sithe: you'll have to uninstall the ATI.com driver and the linux-restricted-modules packages, then reinstall the linux-restricted-modules packages again
<Sithe> stdin: Can you give me a walkthrough on how to do that
<Sithe> stdin: Please
<stdin> Assid: they would only be updated for a security fix once a version of ubuntu is released
<stdin> Sithe: I can't I don't use any ATI hardware so have never installed the driver, so I don't know how to uninstall it
<Sithe> stdin: Orly
<stdin> try asking in #ubuntu
<stdin> more people = more eyes
<Sithe> stdin: I am lol
<mumificirani> hey guys
<mumificirani> is there anyway to change the whole kubuntu to default settings
<mumificirani> ?
<stdin> move your ~/.kde dir to kde.backup, then all the settings will be reset
<mumificirani> hm...
<mumificirani> and how do I do that :|?
<pag> mumificirani, mv .kde .kde-backup   maybe?
<mumificirani> ok ok :)
<stdin> from konsole "mv .kde kde.backup", from konqueror: View > show hidden
<mumificirani> will all the packages  be deleted?
<stdin> no
<mumificirani> ok
<mumificirani> thanks
<stdin> just your users settings
<stdin> well, they'll all be backedup, not deleted
<mumificirani> ok
<mumificirani> I did the command
<mumificirani> now ctrl - shift - bksp?
<stdin> no, logout and back in, and you should have default
<mumificirani> kk
<mumificirani> thanks
<ubuntu__> hello... i was using ubuntu, and my pc halted... i tryed to reboot but it appears an error: the filesystem can be only accessed on read-only and acuses bad blocks... how i fix it? (i`m using live cd)
<stdin> ubuntu__: what partition is the root on?
<ubuntu__> stdin /dev/hdc1
<stdin> ubuntu__: sudo fsck -c /dev/hdc1
<naxa> hello
<stdin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu__> stdin i need umount the device..
<ubuntu__> i`m going to reboot pc, brb
<stdin> ubuntu__: you don't need to reboot
<stdin> ubuntu__: sudo umount /dev/hdc1
<ubuntu__> thank you... fsck running.
<ubuntu__> error on 5013505 (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading inode and blocks bitmaps
<ubuntu__> ignore?
<stdin> what are the options
<ubuntu__> y
<ubuntu__> =/
<ubuntu__> it`s the same error appears when i boot pc
<stdin> what are the options it gives you? you said "ignore" was one
<ubuntu__> ignore <y>
<ubuntu__> i did press n, but the fsck stopped
<stdin> ok, just keep pressing y then
<ubuntu__> force rewrite? y
<ubuntu__> checking =(
<ubuntu__> i guess my hd is really bad
<Assid> stdin: thats not the official repositories
<ubuntu__> but i was using fine 10 min ago
<stdin> Assid: ?
<Assid> stdin: regarding the repositories.. compiz
<waylandbill_> is compiz even stable yet?
<stdin> Assid: like I said, they are in the gutsy repos, so I use the official repos (as I run gutsy)
<naxa> hi can you help me?
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<naxa> Easy question, how much space will I need for a kubuntu?
<naxa> I have 40gb, but I want two distributions and a 3rd partition for the other data like music, etc.
<pag> naxa, 7GB will be enough for /
<stdin> depends on what you install, the minimum is 2GB but 10 should be fine
<naxa> I like experiments so i'm afraid 10 gb for each distro won't be enough, what do you think?
<waylandbill_> naxa: you need 4 or so just to install, but I'd go with 10
<naxa> So 10 is enough for doing experiments with all the programs like KDE4 and so.
<naxa> Numerous others...
<naxa> OK then I'll use 10, thank you. :)
<waylandbill_> it's been a while since I've seen a 40gb hdd. usually it's 80 or bigger. My laptop even has 60. :-)
<stdin> my laptop has 80, but I specifically looked for one with at least that
<naxa> It's actually a 120gb
<naxa> But only 40 is free.
<naxa> Others already contain important data.
<naxa> Actually I wanna buy a 250.
<stdin> you have 80GB of "important" data :p
<naxa> But my long-term desire is up to 5 tb.
<Sergiu1> hello
<naxa> Actually I have let's say 80+30+120 yeah 230 gb of important data,
<naxa> and I'm out of space.
<cloakable> naxa: 5tb will fill up too :P
<Sergiu1> The following packages have unmet dependencies: kio-sysinfo: Depends: libhd13 but it is not installable
<Sergiu1> how to resolve dependencies?
<naxa> Yeah I know. I need 4 tb for a server mirroring.
<waylandbill_> I can't figure out stuff to fill an 80 let alone have 80 gb of important data. lol
<naxa> The other for personal purposes.
<Sergiu1> hello
<naxa> Well the mirror is also for personal purposes but never mind.
<naxa> Well let's say it's not only mine, but friend's data, family's data, etc.
<arun> are there any good font viewing apps for kubuntu?
<naxa> All I need is 5 tb storage and high bandwitch... :)
<pag> Sergiu1, it's in feisty's Universe (dunno about previous releases)
<naxa> No no no just joking.
<stdin> Sergiu1: how are you installing that? dpkg ?
<pag> !info libhd13
<ubotu> libhd13: Hardware identification system library. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.11-3 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<Sergiu1> stdin: with kubuntu package manager
<Sergiu1> kubunt package menu
<waylandbill_> you mean kpackage?
<Sergiu1> don't know
<stdin> !info kio-sysinfo
<ubotu> Package kio-sysinfo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> Sergiu1: kio-sysinfo is not in the repositories, so where did you get it from?
<Sergiu1> stdin: www.apps-kde.org
<Sergiu1> kde-apps.org
<naxa> oh no
<naxa> ubiquity closed unexpectedly
<naxa> what the hack
<naxa> with such a slow partitioning method
<stdin> Sergiu1: open konsole and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<naxa> oh no...
<Sergiu1> Evil_DuDe: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Sergiu1> ...
<Sergiu1> probaly adept is working
<stdin> Sergiu1: close the application you have installing kio-sysinfo
<anti> hello, where stores fail2ban banned ips?
<arun> anyone?
<Sergiu1> stdin: closed already
<Sergiu1> need to look in ps aux
<pag> arun, the one that is in kcontrol?
<arun> pag: isn't there an external font viewing application?
<stdin> konqueror has a built in font viewer...
<pag> arun, I don't know - I've been really happy with the one I mentioned
<arun> pag: I like it too, but I don't like going to kcontrol>appearance>fonts everytime
<Sergiu1> stdin: don't understand, (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Sergiu1> i closed all pps
<Sergiu1> apps*
<stdin> Sergiu1: try "sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<pag> arun, fonts:/ kioslave works too... (with KFontView)
<Bauldrick> my cusor disappears if I switch user?
<Sergiu1> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  10438
<Sergiu1> :)
<Sergiu1> to shut down this pid ?
<Sergiu1> root     10438 10.0  8.9  59348 22148 ?        Sl   12:28   0:02 aptitude
<stdin> yeah
<saylar> hey guys
<Sergiu1> ok
<stdin> Sergiu1: then do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<arun> pag: kioslave?
<pag> arun, just type fonts:/  to konq's addressbar
<Sergiu1> stdin: thanks, sudo aptitude install -f resolve dependencies..
<Sergiu1> need to write down this cmds :)
<arun> pag: i did, but now i just see the fonts
<arun> i want to see them using the kcontrol interface
<arun> list of fonts on the left
<arun> and preview on the right
<stdin> Sergiu1: you won't need them for long, in gutsy we'll use gdebi to install debs, that resolves dependencies for you
<Sergiu1> :)
<Sergiu1> good news
<pag> arun, ok.. dunno then, sry.
<Bauldrick> how do i stop the curor disappearing if I switch user?
<arun> pag: alright.. thanks a lot! do you know if there's any way i can view that app outside of kcontrol?
<pag> arun, kcmshell kcmfontinst
<arun> ?
<arun> where do i enter that
<pag> arun, ie. alt+f2
<arun> ah
<arun> alright
<arun> excellent
<arun> thanks!
<Assid> err how do i force cached dns to expire?
<Assid> im not running my own bind
<radanter> Hi, can anyone point me to a list of Kubuntu releases showing the kernel version for each release?
<stdin> radanter: look on packages.ubuntu.com
<radanter> stdin: ok, thanks
<Assid> stdin: know how to flush dns?
<stdin> radanter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/linux-image-386 < should help
<pag> Assid, just a guess: restart your networking interface?
<stdin> Assid: I don't know, never needed to
<Assid> pag: didnt work
<Assid> i gotta install nscd to restart nscd?
<khaije1> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<radanter> stdin: hmm, thanks, but it only goes back as far as dapper. I was wondering if any versions used the 2.4 kernel
<stdin> radanter: no :P ubuntu only started in 2005
<stdin> radanter: erm, 2004
<khaije1> when i fsck my usbstick it says "Both FATs appear to be corrupt. Giving Up."
<khaije1> how can i fix this?
<Assid> the rain dance
<radanter> stdin: ok, thanks again
<Assid> okay lack of sleep makes me wanna do crazy things
<radanter> stdin: any idea when the next LTS version will be released?
<Assid> one of my boxes is dying
<stdin> radanter: yeah, 8.04 (gutsy+1)
<khaije1> rain dance?
<radanter> stdin: cool, will it have a nice upgrade from 6.06? The current versions don't seem to.
<naxa> hey all... I hate swap. I've got 1 gb memory. but i hate swap it eats my disk space for no use.
<stdin> radanter: that's yet to be figured out :p
<stdin> radanter: it should do thou
<naxa> how much swap should i add?
<naxa> min is 250 and i thought about 700 but
<naxa> maybe 250 is far too much anyway...
<naxa> give me a hint...
<radanter> stdin: great, thanks!!
<stdin> naxa: standard should be about 1GB, it's recommended to go 1-1.5xRAM
<stdin> and, tbh 1GB isn't _that_ much
<naxa> I know, but why
<naxa> i know this rule
<naxa> but why
<naxa> i cannot understand
<stdin> it depends what exactly you are going to be doing with the system
<naxa> If I'd got 250 mb of ram now you would say 300 mb is ok
<naxa> why
<naxa> i see
<naxa> so what is swap for
<naxa> what it is good for?
<khaije1> naxa: it has to do with maximum efficience in addressing the swap memory
<naxa> i actually don't care about 3 secs
<stdin> naxa: when you run out of RAM it uses swap
<khaije1> since addressing swap uses ram
<naxa> But it is nonsense
<khaije1> haha
<naxa> how possibly would i ran out of 1 gb of ram,
<naxa> when my previous computer has 192 mb and 250 mb swap?
<naxa> and it worked
* khaije1 holds breath
<stdin> naxa: windows has the same, except it uses a file
<naxa> i know
<naxa> i turned it off
<naxa> i hate it
<lockd> Linux can too, and it's easier to resize as a file
<khaije1> stdin: linux can use a file to actually, the partition is just better
<stdin> naxa: hey, if you don't want it don't use it
<naxa> all problem i got that photoshop 7 asks me why I don't have swap on
<stdin> khaije1: yes, I know
<khaije1> stdin: i figured :] 
<naxa> ok then... what about this:
<lockd> khaije1: if you are swapping with say 2gigs of ram, you are already in bad shape
<naxa> i choose 300 mb of swap.
<naxa> for 1 gb memory.
<naxa> and if anything goes wrong,
<lockd> you will not be able to suspend to disk
<naxa> i configure swap to be in a file.
<naxa> how does it sounds?
<khaije1> lockd: it totally depends on usage factors
<stdin> I have 1.2 GB swap, because I have 1GB RAM and use hibernate
<khaije1> for a server 2g maybe not be much at all
<naxa> i see.
<naxa> so it's for hibernate. :)
<stdin> for me, yes
<naxa> yeah. but it's a dekstop computer
<naxa> i see, thank you for info .:)
<khaije1> naxa: it doubles as hibernate, thats not it's primary use
<stdin> if you edit photos or video, you may find you do NEED more swap
<stdin> it takes a LOT of memory, sometimes more than 1GB
<naxa> can you tell if a small swap will result in very significant speed decrasing? for example 15 sec instead of 1 sec
<naxa> yeah it's true
<naxa> ok then please convince me. i've got a dekstop computer. why should i possibly use swap. i'm interested in numbers ("100 sec instead of 10"), and things like "it simply won't work that way". i know you can't say exactly numbers so let's say "about 3x times slower" or so.
<khaije1> naxa: lockd: it can increase performance, but imho it's most useful because it adds robustness
<naxa> hm
<naxa> ok so i can use it for hibernate, video editing...
<naxa> greater server perfomance
<naxa> i still don't understand, except hibernate, why should it be so big? I mean a comp with 500 mb ram and 1 gb swap will be faster than a comp with 1 gb ram but 500 mb swap?
<naxa> all else is the same
<naxa> i know guys you're tired about this but please answer this last question :)
<naxa> hm what happens
<yrg> more ram is better than more swap
<naxa> oh. so 500 mb of swap is enough for me.
<naxa> will anything completely disfunction except hibernate becouse of too small swap?
<naxa> Yeah i know this is last one + 1 question...
<naxa> but anyway i've got my answer so thank you
<yrg> I think everything would work...
<naxa> ok
<yrg> Even hibernate
<naxa> ok
<naxa> so if it is actually faster anyway, and everything will work,
<yrg> My laptop has 1.5GB RAM and 1 GB swap and hibernates fins
<yrg> fine
<naxa> i don't need swap just to get _more_ faster comp.
<naxa> i see
<naxa> thank you very much
<stdin> you know there is a ##linux for general questions too
<yrg> np
<naxa> oh... sorry about this :D
<naxa> thank you
<stdin> more people in there
<naxa> ok
<naxa> sorry about that and thank you
<stdin> probably know more than me :P
<stdin> (only probably) :)
<khaije1> naxa: sorry, i had my head in a different window, do you have the info you were looking for?
<naxa> well i've heard that 1 gb ram + 500 swap is better than 500 ram and 1 gb swap. if it actually faster, and only _not that much_ faster, and everything will actually work, then i'll use less swap. Am i right?
<yeniklasor> How can I install to openoffice another language support? I downloaded "OOo_2.2.1_LinuxIntel_langpack_generic_tr.tar.gz" Now how can I install it?
<khaije1> naxa: swap is a good thing and a central feature to modern operating systems, it makes your system more stable under load and also increases performance (though not dramaticly)
<khaije1> so you want to use it, the only question is how much is actually useful
<stdin> v0taguz: there are openoffice.org-l10n-* packages
<khaije1> for a desktop system, I would look at how much disk space is available and at how fast the disk access is, and go based on that
<naxa> i thought i will use 590 swap. i've got 1 gb ram.
<khaije1> but generally you will be just fine with 500mb, you won't be punished by your computer for using too much or too little, so if you want to be conservative i'd say start small and leave room to grow if you like
<khaije1> ( i should say 500mb or more )
<naxa> ok so 590 is ok
<chx> hi. where are KDE session data stored? It always restarts my session and i would like to change the switches of one app
<naxa> sorry for actually ruining the room :)
<khaije1> naxa: sure, no worries :-)
<naxa> I've got another question. is there any way to get rid of /media?
<khaije1> naxa: its the questions that everybody takes for granted that are the hardest to get answers too sometimes :-)
<naxa> :)
<khaije1> naxa: it's possible, though i can't think of any situation where it would be a goog idea
<khaije1> *good
<yrg> I remember some years ago, there wasn't a /media
<stdin> why would you want/need to?
<naxa> well i just don't like that when i type /m and hit tab, nothing happens
<yrg> everything had to be mounted/unmountes manually and was in /mnt
<khaije1> haha
<yrg> type /me<tab>
<naxa> it's too muchj
<yrg> argh...
<naxa> either mnt or media, i wanna get rid of.
<kosch> mohoooin
<stdin> FSH says that /mnt is for static or network mounts and /media is for removable devices
<naxa> the problem is that I cannot be fast enough if i want to reconfigure my habits
<naxa> it takes a lot of time
<yrg> That's why I removed Konquest. Cause I wanna start Konqueror by entering konq
<naxa> the problem is not that it's a char longer, it's that i have to think on it
<khaije1> naxa: these are things that you want to leave it place, because there are a lot of things that rely on them, it will save you *alot* of time and headache to leave them there
<yrg> naxa: You'll get used to that...
<naxa> ok so it's faster to reconfigure habits. I understood. thank you. :)
<stdin> naxa: you can (I guess) get rid of /mnt, as it's not used automatically, a lot of things use /media automatically
<naxa> ok. that's great. so... no more stupid questions of mine. :)
<naxa> thank you for all the kindness and patience and information!
<naxa> Now I go and konquer my installation...
<khaije1> naxa: if you ask nicely the people in #bash may show you how to remove those folders from the tab-completion
<stdin> Kubuntu = Towards Humanity
<naxa> huh great thank you :)
<khaije1> that is a better way to handle it than deleting system files/folders, there are ways to accomplish whatever you like, but some are better than others
<khaije1> good luck, and let us know if you have other questions
<naxa> ok
<naxa> actually i have one but it's not unix conserned... at least not that much.
<naxa> it's irc.
<chx> To answer my own question, ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc stores the comamnd and arguments are comma separated.
<khaije1> k
<naxa> you write to me like this: "naxa: blabla" and i got a warning that you wrote for me.
<naxa> how can you do this? Just start the sentence with my name?
<Daxana> Hi..All, I am new bie using kubuntu
<naxa> or it's a command?
<stdin> naxa: the client does that, not us :)
<yrg> Your IRC client detects your name
<naxa> so if i write...
<stdin> it happens when ever anyone says your nickneme naxa
<Daxana> How to install software from cdrom ? I open file..and don't know what's to do
<khaije1> naxa: yup, it's a way of alerting an individual in the midst of many conversations, it's a feature of your irc client, and it is used to help communications
<naxa> so it's automatic and nothing to do with anything except my client
<stdin> yep
<yrg> naxa: yep
<naxa> great thank you. big myth unfolded
<yrg> you can switch it on and off in the option and even set it to react to other words...
<khaije1> yr client it listening for it, this is normal, most of ours are set that way too
<naxa> i think someone else wanted to ask something
<stdin> khaije1: depends on the software
<naxa> Daxana i mean
<yrg> Daxana: What software?
<khaije1> pre-empitve qualifier: "most"
* khaije1 evil laugh
<Daxana> ampache
<stdin> Daxana: ampache? you mean apache?
<yrg> Why don't you install it through Adept?
<Daxana> stdin: I got a cd, ampache.
<stdin> what's ampache?
<naxa> another Q. I want grub to be on my sda, not hd0 or any MBR. I want it on the begining of my partition. how can I achieve this?
<naxa> i mean for example sda8
<naxa> default is (hd0) for this
<naxa> i don't know grub i don't know what to write here
<naxa> and if it's possible actually
<stdin> sda8 would be (hd0,7)
<naxa> well actually I've got a hda, too
<khaije1> i don't understand the question.... :-/
<naxa> i don't know if sda is hd0 or not
<naxa> how can i check?
<Daxana> Isdin; It is like multimedia thing
<yrg> I found "ampache a web based audio streaming application" Is it that you wanna install?
<naxa> what is more i've got a hdd which is not in this time 'couse it's got errors
<naxa> but it don't plays now
<naxa> doesnt :)
<yrg> Daxana: Is that file you want to install a .tar.gz?
<stdin> naxa: it'll say in /boot/grub/device.map
<Daxana> yrg: yes. something like that. Actually the point is I learn install something from cd,
<naxa> stdin: well.. i don't know this on the live cd...
<yrg> Daxana: .tar.gz is much like .zip files. You have to unpack them first and then install the contents
<Daxana> yrg: yes correct ext is tar.gz.
<naxa> stdin: livecd doesn't have grub..
<yrg> So, erm... go to your Konsole, and type "tar -xzvf /media/wherever/your-file/is"
<naxa> stdin: or at least it doesn't have /boot/grub. i cannot check...
<Daxana> yrg: which's root the best to encrypt it?
<yrg> ??
<stdin> naxa: you should be able yo put in the device name /dev/whatever1... too
<naxa> oh i see
<naxa> stdin: thanks
<naxa> I hope it will work
<stdin> Daxana: a tar.gz is an archive, you need to extract it to somewhere
<naxa> wow... it says it's failed to make an ext3 on /dev/sda6. how is this possible
<Daxana> stdin : It does not have to  extract to specify root ?,
<stdin> Daxana: have a look what's in there first, it may have an installer (normally does)
<naxa> i cannot understand
<naxa> it doesn't work
<naxa> how is this possibly possible
<naxa> uh-uh... it's no good...
<yrg> wt* was that?
<naxa> it's no good.
<naxa> i made a partition table. it won't work
<naxa> i'm very tired...
<naxa> how is it possible that changes are allowed but won't work...
<naxa> ok....
<naxa> i'll try next time
<naxa> thanks for your time bests bye
<naxa> uh
<naxa> help me.
<naxa> it's getting worse :D
<naxa> actually I've just formatted my ntfs as ext3
<naxa> UM... I wanna undo this...
<naxa> is that impossible..
<naxa> ?
<naxa> ntfs has a copy of boot sektor on the middle
<naxa> i mean.. i don't know ext3
<naxa> i don't know how it works
<naxa> i don't know if there is a chance of restoring something or there isn'T
<naxa> for example if it rewrites the whole disk than i guess there is no chance
<naxa> but if it rewrites the beginning, maybe there is...
<naxa> this partition table sucks anyway
<naxa> ok... everything collapsed...
<naxa> i'm tired of this, and leave... bye
<spax> high
<spax> kann mir jemand helfen?
<spax> hab schwierigkeiten meinen hp einzurichten
<spax> hp scanjet 4070
<stdin> !de | spax
<ubotu> spax: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<miles> is everyone idle?
<harmental> any xemacs-users in here?
<harmental> could you be kind enough to share screenshots of xemacs...
<miles> kate > xemacs
<miles> cool?
<miles> thats what jon wilson always says, "cool?"
<miles> "i love bill gates, cool?" - jon "i love bill gates" wilson
<miles> you know what i mean harmental?
<harmental> kate is not quite good for using R (+ESS)
<miles> what is this R(+ESS)?
<miles> you mean RSS?
<harmental> miles: i have found no replacement for that so far....it is incredibily powerful...
<harmental> miles: no..i mean ESS
<miles> what is this ESS?
<miles> !ESS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harmental> miles: http://ess.r-project.org/
<miles> harmental, thanks
<harmental> that's called reproductible research approach....
<harmental> i use R ..but i am sure i can be donde with other languages...
<miles> ah interesting, my mom would like ESS, she programs in SAS
<miles> to bad she doesnt know what linux is
<harmental> SAS = S?
<miles> SAS = statistical analysis someting or another
<harmental> miles: that is not an issue....it works great under windoze to......
<miles> oic
<miles> ill tell her to check it out
<harmental> xemacs + ess + R
<miles> something about running gnu software on windows just doesnt seem right to me though
<harmental> there is plenty of tutorials out there....
<harmental> miles: well ....i you are a purist i guess not....
<miles> so are you mad at me that i dont like to run gnu software on windows?
<harmental> for me is a matter of practical solutions....
<harmental> miles: of course not!
<miles> haha
<twosouls82> when I run konsole from kde4 beta 1, like suggested on the news page (either with the exports or in Xephyr), I get this error:
<twosouls82> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server
<twosouls82> I tried launching dbus manually; no luck
<stdin> twosouls82: does it still work?
<twosouls82> stdin: nope, a total crash follows
<twosouls82> :)
<miles> i think this is why kde4 is still beta
<twosouls82> do'h
<miles> zing!
<stdin> twosouls82: report that in #kubuntu-devel
<twosouls82> stdin: thanks
<miles> are you guys going to get mad if i ask a cpu related question?!
<miles> cause im dying to know the answer
<miles> ...
* miles cries
<miles> when you compile the kernel, you can specify what processor family you belong to
<miles> does anyone know what family the core 2 duo belongs to?
<miles> ive heard p4, ive heard pentium m
<stdin> miles: probably pentium 4
<aguitel> hello ,where are Printers in the main menu?
<zipper> aguitel, it's not. "System Settings" is in the main menu though, and from there you can find "printers"
<harmental> hey guys..how can i improve xemacs bitmapping....
<harmental> fonts and menus are "uglyly" displayed....
<runlevelten> #xemacs
<harmental> when i launch xemacs i get this message: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<harmental> any ideas?
<runlevelten> harmental: I'd ask in #xemacs.
* runlevelten is strictly nox
<harmental> runlevelten: not such an active channel.. :o(
<runlevelten> #emacs generally is, I know *some* people use it in there
<runlevelten> I dislike it, tbh, I think it looks repulsive :)
<runlevelten> I love my emacs though -nw/nox ftw
<runlevelten> I occasionally run it in gnome-terminal when I want truetype fonts in it.
* runlevelten shudders at the g word
<_da> hi
<twosouls82> hi _da
<nosrednaekim> hey
<gonssal> hi
<gonssal> why do cups keep asking for authentication even if i'm root?
<gonssal> and even if i try to authenticate as an user that is member of the lpadmin group
<_da> twosouls82 hey, I went to another channel, sorry...
<gonssal> anyone?
<_da> hey
<twosouls82> _da: np :) I am all over the windows/tabs myself too
<_da> alright
<_da> fantastic  nick...
<_da> twosouls82, what does it mean?
<twosouls82> _da: you mean me.. then you're the first =)
<twosouls82> _da: what do you think it means?
<_da> man and wife, boy and girl...
<twosouls82> _da: hehehe nice too..
<_da> or twins
<aguitel> anyone installed printer Lexmark x 1185 ?
<sam__> hey what is error code INOMEM?
<twosouls82> _da: two souls = metaphor for schizofrene (latin for splitten personality) not that I have one
<_da> sam__,are you also sambozo?
<zipper> How do one specify the server port in xchat?
<_da> twosouls82, ok, but the 82?
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<twosouls82> _da: my build
<twosouls82> Tm_T: you're right
<Tm_T> (:
<_da> hehehe
<Tm_T> feel free to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<_da> ok
<Tm_T> zipper: does xchat manual help?
<zipper> Tm_T, found it, thanks
<Tm_T> (:
<[ifr0g] > how is the public key matched with the package to be installed ?
* genii sips a coffee
<kuajo> hola
<kuajo> alguien me ayuda?
<trekdanne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ksivaji> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pekuja> how about LARP with Ruby and Postgres? :-P
<miles> pekuja: larp = live action role player
<miles> aka those people that dress up and act like they are in an RPG video game
<miles> but i like it
<pekuja> ermn, yes, that's the joke
<miles> o! touchette
<miles> it made me chuckle
<miles> i didnt see that emoticon
<miles> do you guys like flex?
<pekuja> hrmn, "act like they are in an RPG video game" is a bit inaccurate, no?
<runlevelten> very inaccurate.
<miles> i dont kno any personally
<miles> its the only way i can describe it though
* miles casts lvl 3 heal 
<miles> what is the typical default run level for ubuntu?
<miles> is it 5?
<miles> help
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pekuja> miles, I think the most important inaccuracy with your definition is that LARPing doesn't derive from *video* games, but from pen-and-paper role playing games
<ksivaji> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of automake1.4:
<ksivaji>  automake1.4 depends on autoconf; however:
<ksivaji>   Package autoconf is not installed.
<ksivaji> dpkg: error processing automake1.4 (--configure):
<ksivaji>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ksivaji> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ksivaji>  automake1.4
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$
<ksivaji> sorry
* ksivaji sorry i tried to paste link here
<miles> pekuja, true
<miles> how do you find out your runlevel?
<miles> runlevelten, do you kno?
<thehcdreamer> Hello, can I open a task manager o similar with ubuntu?
<thehcdreamer> *kubuntu
<genii> miles: In ubuntu if the runlevel is not 0,1 or 6 it doesn't matter, 2 to 5 are the same
<m477> hello how format memory disk form mobile fon ?
<ksivaji> genii help me dpkg error
<m477> hello how format memory disk form mobile phone ?
<miles> yea, but lets say i wanted to run a script at start up, would i put it in the correct /etc/rc_.d or would i put it in /etc/init.d?
<pekuja> what's a "memory disk form"?
<m477> pekuja: microSD flesh ~~
<genii> ksivaji: If you are using the same kubuntu/ubuntu as before when apache2 was giving dpkg errors, it's not worth trying to debug it. You needed a reinstall.
<W8TAH> hi folks:  is there a way to get the icons in the area at the right end of the toolbar (the equivalent of the systray) to take up less space? like make a double row or something?
<ksivaji> genii ho that is not easy
<genii> miles unless it needs to execute in a specific order relative to other scripts like pre network or so, init.d usually is fine
<Df_Yz> Please,tell me how i can see list of the channels (in this server)
<Df_Yz> :)
<m477> pekuja: so do you know
<m477> ?
<genii> Df_Yz: If Konversation use F5 key
<Df_Yz> thanks
<pekuja> m477, no I'm not really sure... I would think that you could use mkdosfs or something
<pekuja> I would guess that there's an easy GUI tool to do that too though
<m477> anyone can tell me how format flash disk ?
<anandanbu> i have the following error while mounting my USB pendrive in ubuntu7.04 http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/262/mounterrorln1.png
<Frack-Hesse> !upgrade > Frack-Hesse
<anandanbu> i have the following error while mounting my USB pendrive in kubuntu7.04 http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/262/mounterrorln1.png
<Frack-Hesse> hm
<Frack-Hesse> this "tutorial" says, i should use the "update manager" which i think is a gnome application. is there a kde equivalent?
<jluc> yo tous
<trekdanne> Frack-Hesse: adept_update
<Frack-Hesse> srsly? :
<Frack-Hesse> :D
<Frack-Hesse> i'll try
<Frack-Hesse> nope ._.
<Assid> stdin: ytou there?
<Frack-Hesse> do i have to install it first? :x
<Frack-Hesse> trekdanne: what do u mean? ._.
<trekdanne> try pressing alt-f2 and type "adept_updater"
<trekdanne> forgot the "r"
<m477> anyone can tell me how format flash disk ?
<Frack-Hesse> trekdanne: now it works. thx :D
<Frack-Hesse> hm
<Frack-Hesse> :/
<trekdanne> m477: mkdosfs?
<Frack-Hesse> that wasn't what i was searching for =(
<trekdanne> Frack-Hesse: hmm sorry don't that familiar with ubuntu
<m477> trekdanne: what doest that mean mkdosfs: /dev/sda1 contains a mounted file system. ?
<trekdanne> m477: you should run "mkdosfs /dev/your_flash_drive_partion"
<pekuja> m477, unmount it
<Frack-Hesse> a good partitioning tool for kde is .... ? :D
<trekdanne> yea but make sure /dev/sda1 is your flash drive :P
<m477> trekdanne: i did
<m477> trekdanne: it is
<trekdanne> so 1) you have unmounted it and 2) you're running "msdosfs /dev/sda1" ?
<m477> pekuja: i unmounted and /dev/sda1: No such file or directory
<m477> mkdosfs /dev/sda
<m477> sda or sda1 should be ?
<trekdanne> sda1
<m477> so what now ?
<m477> i unmounted
<trekdanne> try "mkdosfs /dev/sda1"
<m477>  /dev/sda1: No such file or directory
<setkeh> heya how be every one
<trekdanne> hmm you may need to partion your flash drive first
<trekdanne> you should be able to do that in your partion tool of choice, eg. "qtparted"
<trekdanne> are you following me?
<setkeh> lol no
<m477> yes
<m477> so how make partition
<trekdanne> make sure "qtparted" is installed with "sudo apt-get install qtparted"
<trekdanne> and then run qtparted
<setkeh> what distro are people useing ????
<trekdanne> eeh #kubuntu perhaps
<trekdanne> :P
<Frack-Hesse> hm
<Frack-Hesse> :(
<trekdanne> m477: in qtparted you should be able to select sda and then hit "create"
<ubuntu_> hi all
<Frack-Hesse> i should have had an extra partition for my home directory in the first place =(
<m477> k
<setkeh> heya ubuntu how are you
<trekdanne> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<m477> trekdanne: crash ;/
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ubuntu_> Any one running Kubuntu on a mac
<m477> or wait
<m477> trekdanne:  i must mount again sda ?
<setkeh> im running ubuntu in VMware
<ubuntu_> Am running kubuntu live on ibook G3 and i find it fast compared to Ubuntu
<Frack-Hesse> ubuntu_: i too find kde faster than gnome
<setkeh> i found live to be more laggy than installed but im half way through downloading other distros on my host OS lol
<trekdanne> m477: no don't mount it
<theverant> what's a good folder sync utility?
<m477> trekdanne: but when it isnt mount this qparted dont see that partition
<setkeh> but i havent had a problem with ubuntu andsd thts with menmory swapping between my host os an my vmware
<trekdanne> m477: hmm I thought you didn't have any partion hmm 0_o
<m477> trekdanne: there is
<ubuntu_> this my first time on a mac am even wondering about the extra keys on the keyboard
<trekdanne> m477: and it's named /dev/sda1 ?
<setkeh> i hate mac with a passion
<setkeh> very crappy
<m477> nevermind i did format and works now
<trekdanne> m447: :)
<ubuntu_> i just like this 12inch ibook for everyday work, i cant say much about mac cuz this the first one i have every tried
<setkeh> im running windows XP on a vista compatable notebook designed for windows very high end notebook lol
<ubuntu_> where can i get information about the mac touchpad and the mouse buttons, cuz i cant figure out right click
<setkeh> have you tried google ??????????
<m477> trekdanne: hmm now i can copy there nothing althought im on root
<ubuntu_> setkeh: Am trying
<jovan> i have bought a new monitor but i have the same problem with my nvidia driver
<jovan>  (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0
<setkeh> ubuntu_: i used to know what it was cuz i used to use them for graphic design before i found a few programs for windows
<m477> trekdanne: i have there 2 partiton sda1 and sda-1
<wolferine> jovan, which driver?
<pc08> hai
<pc08> heyyy
<jovan> nvidia glx-new (feisty)
<pc08> fuck
<setkeh> pc08: heya hoy are you \
<genii> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pc08> hell yeahhh
<pc08> genii where r u from?
<genii> pc08: I live in Toronto Canada but from London, Ontario in Canada
<pc08> i see
<genii> Any pending problems ppl have?
<pc08> how old r u???
<genii> pc08: Old enough to know better but young enough not to care
<Naitse> any body know howto configure udev??
<setkeh> genii: lol nice combasck lol
<genii> setkeh: :)
<pc08> i love to fuck
<genii> Naitse: What about udev did you want to configure?
<Naitse> i got 4 partition 2 with window$ and 2 with linux
<setkeh> pc08:  why must you swear when you have been warned prior
<Naitse> the udev showme the partition with window$
<Naitse> but i dont want this
<Naitse> my english sucks... sorry
<setkeh> Naitse: your doing well with your english lol
<Naitse> I reed some howtos bout cant make the partitions desapiear
<genii> Naitse: I am not sure i understand exactly. you can only see your windows partitions and not your linux partitions when you use the file managaer?
<Naitse> no
<Naitse> i see all partitions
<Naitse> but i want to se only the linux partitions
<pc08> usa suck!!! %$#@!!!
<setkeh> he see all the partions but he doesent want to see them all he only wants to see the linux ones when he is looking at them from linux
<ksivaji> genii are you there ?
<yrg> Naitse: you could just delete the others from /etc/fstab
<Naitse> on the fstab does not apear
<genii> Naitse: Ah, Ok. not a job for udev then :) open the fstab file by: kdesu kate /etc/fstab    then put a # in front of lines which say vfat or ntfs  in them. save the file. then next time you will not see them anymore.
<genii> ksivaji: Yes, but helping another right now.
<Naitse> nono on the fstab does not apear the windows partition
<Naitse> im screw :S
<Naitse> any idea?
<MarkSchmidt> hi there fellow kubuntians
<MarkSchmidt> i have a quick question and hopoe someone here can help me
<MarkSchmidt> i have an ntfs-partition with windows on it, mounted via ntfs-3g
<MarkSchmidt> it works fine so far, but now i have created a folder in windows which is not shown in konqueror
<Aqeelae> Hi, whats the best way to install all my beloved multimedia codecs (yes all of them) without using Automatix?
<genii> Naitse: Please pastebin theese results:   sudo fdisk -l       and: blkid    and a copy of the /etc/fstab file may not hurt. i can look to see what may be there.
<MarkSchmidt> any ideas why this could be the case? THANKS A LOT!!
<trekdanne> Aqeelae: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs ??
<Naitse> ok just wait:P the linux pc is on other room :P
<Aqeelae> will that take care of all of them?
<trekdanne> Aqeelae: and download essentials from MPlayer's site
<Aqeelae> okay
<genii> !paste | Naitse       In case you did not know about the way to paste longer things not in the channel
<ubotu> Naitse       In case you did not know about the way to paste longer things not in the channel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dromer> damnit, why won't twinview work on my pc :'(
<MarkSchmidt> my fstab is like this: /dev/sda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,umask=000 0 0
<Naitse2> hi again
<Naitse2> linux:/etc# blkid
<Naitse2> /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs"
<Naitse2> /dev/sda2: TYPE="ntfs"
<Naitse2> /dev/sda3: TYPE="ntfs"
<Naitse2> /dev/sda5: UUID="68bdaa60-483f-4c4c-bab1-75a9f097604a" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<Naitse2> /dev/sda6: TYPE="swap"
<Naitse2> /dev/sdb1: UUID="F427-A610" TYPE="vfat"
<Naitse2> linux:/etc#
<Naitse2> eso me muestra el blkid
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | Naitse2, pay attention!
<ubotu> Naitse2, pay attention!: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
* genii sips a coffee
<Daisuke_Ido> mmm, coffee
<Naitse2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33237/
<Naitse2> ahi esta el fdisk -l
* genii slips Daisuke_Ido a coffee just the way he likes it
<genii> Naitse2: OK reading
<Naitse2> wait
<Naitse2> sorry here is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33240/
<Naitse2> the fdisk blkid an fstab
* genii goes back to reading
<genii> Naitse2: OK, so where again are you seeing the Windoze partitions that you do not want to see them anymore?
<Naitse2> when go to system:/media
<Naitse2> but if only go to /media there is nothig
<Naitse2> only cdrom and floppy
<Naitse2> and datos
<Naitse2> but not the other things
<genii> work, brb
<imo> Anybody, how can I install libtermcap the kubuntu-way?
<genii> Naitse2: Ah, OK. It is that the directories for those things were made and not removed. but they are not being mounted or read
<Naitse2> yes
<Naitse2> how can i remove them?
<genii> Naitse2: Wait, You want to see the windoze partitions?
<Naitse2> nop
<genii> Naitse2: OK, just do: sudo rmdir /media/<offendingnamehere>
<Naitse2> but on /media the is not a directory for the sda1 partition
<soulrider> !find openoffice
<ubotu> Found: dictionaries-common, myspell-af, myspell-de-at, myspell-de-ch, myspell-de-de (and 176 others)
<Naitse2> the only place that make reference to this partitions is /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Naitse2> and by-path an by-id
<Naitse2> on this folders are links to the partitions, if i erase them when i boot up they apear again
<genii> Naitse2: Ah, this may be then a case to modify the udev.rules after all then
<genii> Naitse2: 1 moment i will look for an example
<voln> how can I change ugly fonts in Firefox during viewing web pages?
<Naitse2> yessss
<Naitse2> genii: thai is"!!
<ksivaji> voln edit->preferences
<AngelEyes1701> Heyo, I am looking for some help? I am a complete n00b in Linux, and this is my second attempt at making it work as my primary OS. All and any help is appreciated.
<voln> not interface
<mahdi> AngelEyes1701: what do you need help with?
<voln> ugly fonts in web pages
<voln> i know that exist freetype fonts
<AngelEyes1701> mahdi: Screen refresh rate.
<hsatera> is there an especific way to read nfo files in ubuntu?
<trekdanne> is there any image-tagging program for kde?
<hero> kflickr?
<trekdanne> i would rather store everything locally
<Naitse2> genii: do you want to I paste my udev.rules?
<Daisuke_Ido> hsatera: kate, gedit, vi, pico, nano, emacs if you're brave
<genii> Naitse2: No, that is OK
<Daisuke_Ido> nfo files are plain text
<mahdi> AngelEyes1701: what specifically is wrong with your refresh rate?
<jhutchins> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hsatera> xD
<genii> Naitse2: I am not overly familiar with the hd udev parts, but it looks like where the change should be made is /etc/udev/rules.d/85-hdparm.rules                 However, the exact entry there could be tricky.
<Naitse2> genii: Ok thanks!!! very much!
<m477> trekdanne: hi now when i copy something on this flesh and unmount automatic it is delating
<genii> Naitse2: You may find pointers here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<hsatera> nano is very nice
<hsatera> :D
<trekdanne> m477: hmm  maybe that's because the data isn't written to the drive before you unplugg it. try to right-click and select "safetly remove"
<trekdanne> or simply umount it manually
<jhutchins> or sync
<m477> trekdanne: exacly when i "safetly unmount" i got eror
<m477> error*
<trekdanne> what error?
<m477> big a lot to write
<logixoul> Hiya - unplugging my net cable makes accessing http://localhost (Apache2) impossible. What gives?
<m477> trekdanne: also everytime error is other
<ksivaji> jhutchins i configured apache2 on my system it is fine now
<jhutchins> ksivaji: Good, I thought you were making progress on figuring it out.
<trekdanne> m447: different error every time huh? do you get the same kind of error if you umount the device?
<jhutchins> logixoul: You are not listening on the loopback interface.
<logixoul> jhutchins: ohh, I see. how do I fix that?
* logixoul googles
<[ifr0g] > where could i find kubuntu bug fixes and advisories ?
<jhutchins> logixoul: Should be able to find the listen directive in the conf file.
<m477> trekdanne: yes
<m477> trekdanne: do u need screen ?
<m477> trekdanne: im uploading it
<m477> here you go
<m477> http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/5323/erroryw3.png
<trekdanne> m477: hmm strange ..
<m477> i know
<m477> sometime is bigger error
<trekdanne> m477: hmm i actually don't know ...
* Daisuke_Ido listens to the crickets chirping while the tumbleweeds roll by
<soulrider> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elite101> im having problems installing or even getting shockwave player on this. it says on the adobe website when i go to download it "We are unable to locate a Web player that matches your platform and browser." im using firefox and i tried using kopete
<elite101> i mean konqueror
<elite101> not kopete
<elite101> :P
<elite101> anyone got shockwave player working?
<elite101> i would i have flashplayer9 just not shockwave player?
<stdin> elite101: there is no shockwave for linux
<elite101> ohh that sucks
<stdin> blame adobe, I do
<elite101> is there an alternative to let shockwave games play?
<elite101> i guess not eh?
<stdin> nope
<elite101> shoot that sucks alot
<elite101> well atleast i can still play java games :P
<stdin> send a complaint to adobe, not that they'll listen
<elite101> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> they provided flash
<Daisuke_Ido> finally
<Daisuke_Ido> work time :\
<elite101> they will evauntally get sick of us complaing they will have to make one
<Daisuke_Ido> it seems like i'm going in earlier every day :(
<elite101> well there is no way at all to play shockwave games without shockwave player?
<elite101> i guess not or else someone would have an alternative
<stdin> you're lucky we got them to give us flash
<elite101> yeah really
<stdin> they totally missed out version 8 for linux
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<elite101> why will they not give shockwave to linux? just because its free-source they think someone will "reverse-engineer it"?
<elite101> or they just dont have the time?
<stdin> elite101: no, flash isn't open source, but we have that. there really is no reason why
<NickPresta> elite101, I believe, at one point, they believed GNU+Linux, *BSD, etc users to be unimportant. I also believe that they have come to realize that there are enough of us now to warrant proper plugins.
<elite101> thanx for the link Jhutchins, does that mean i can get flash working on it using wine and firefox?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> because we all know linux is better than windows :P
<elite101> jk
<stdin> elite101: using firefox IN wine...
<elite101> ic
<elite101> so i have to get a "windows" firefox?
<stdin> yep
<elite101> this will be good because my firefox rite now is out dated
<NickPresta> heh
<stdin> I have 2.0.0.6
<elite101> i cant update untill another 6months
<elite101> :P
<stdin> why?
<jhutchins> Doesn't make sense.
<elite101> because thats what it says
<stdin> what what says?
<elite101> i have 6.06.1 LTS it says on the cd i have to wait 6months for every update or something?
<elite101> the cd cover
<elite101> like the package it comes in
<stdin> from the release date, yes
<stdin> there's been 6.10 and 7.04 since then
<elite101> ohh ic well i did a re-install on this HDD and now do i have to wait 6months?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> well i just orderd thoes
<elite101> like 3weeks ago
<stdin> no point
<elite101> why not?
<stdin> in 2 months 7.10 comes out, 7.10 = Oct 07
<elite101> i can just upgrade
<elite101> arrr
<elite101> lol
<elite101> im always behind
<stdin> and yes, you can just upgrade
<elite101> k well thats good now that i have a DVD drive now
<elite101> well i thought there is a way to "safely" upgrade because if i do it wrong i can screw up the whole system?
<stdin> you'll have to go dapper > edgy > feisty, then feisty > gutsy when it's out
<elite101> wow
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i will get  7.04 and then update from that
<elite101> to 7.10
<martijn81> how stable is kde4 at the moment?
<NickPresta> Guys, I want to setup a dedicated server to host various things like pictures to small projects (Django Forum). I will not be needing a GUI and I will not be needing the LAMP packages that comes with *buntu - I like to use the latest versions for my server so I compile Apache, PHP, MySQL, etc. What do you suggest?
<stdin> martijn81: not very stable at all
<jhutchins> :v mozilla-firefox -v 6.10
<martijn81> stdin: i see, bummer because i can't  wait...
<elite101> this ways its not 6.06 6.10 7.04 7.10 7.14 7.50 8.06 then .... :P
<elite101> wich it will be in like 1 more year or so
<elite101> sorry duhh*** lol that i mean 7.12
<elite101> there is no 14th month
<stdin> 7.12???
<elite101> or 50
<elite101> :P
<elite101> i was making that up
<elite101> im just saying
<jhutchins> !info mozilla-firefox edgy
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 55 kB, installed size 116 kB
<elite101> it would be easier to update using the 7.04 in the mail and wait then going from 6.06 to 7.10
<stdin> elite101: it goes in 8 month cycles
<stdin> elite101: 6
<elite101> ic
<stdin> elite101: 6.10 7.04 7.10 8.04 etc
<jhutchins> !release | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<elite101> i have an out-dated system. althou when version's get better? will i need a better pc?
<stdin> N
<stdin> NickPresta: go with debian
<yukino> hola
<yukino> aayuda en esaol
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jhutchins> elite101: If you enable the correct repositories, you can upgrade firefox to 2.0.0.6
<NickPresta> stdin, I was thinking of Debian, since that is what I first used for my server but I was wondering if the packages would be too old to run with the latest versions of a LAMP setup
<NickPresta> stdin, unless I went with unstable
<stdin> NickPresta: yeah, I was going to say that
<jhutchins> NickPresta: I'd either use lts if you're really paranoid about stability, or just feisty/gutsy since it's a small personal project and you can afford to play with it.
<stdin> NickPresta: there's always LFS :p
<NickPresta> stdin, heh. I've read the manual about 15 times and I still don't have the time to dedicate to a LFS box.
<jhutchins> NickPresta: Installing from source breaks the package management, and you won't be able to get help from the ubuntu support channels.
<jhutchins> NickPresta: You might want to play with gentoo for a bit if you belive there's any advantage to compiling your own packages.
<NickPresta> jhutchins, I figured I might as well go with ubuntu feisty (server install) and just install nothing when asked. Then install wget, elinks and such and grab my sources and compile. It is for a personal project so you're right. I can afford to play around a bit. I'm not _too_ concerned about stability.
<jhutchins> NickPresta: That makes pretty good sense.
<stdin> NickPresta: debian or just go with a desktop k|x|ubuntu install and disable(or remove) the desktop
<NickPresta> jhutchins, I had a gentoo server running previously (I had to give that box to my cousin) and I didn't see a huge advantage in using it since I wasn't really installing anything. It was more trouble to setup than say Ubuntu. I can have a vanilla install of *buntu up in 20 minutes. Gentoo, not so much since it's a fairly old box.
<stdin> NickPresta: my old desktop runs as a server with kubuntu feisty right now, I just removed a load of services to improve boot time and such
<NickPresta> stdin, yeah. I think I might just do do.
<elite101> i have a spare HDD that i wanna put movies on but im not sure what file system to format to so i can do this? should "FAT16/32" work? or can i make it a linux-swap?
<elite101> i have Gparted rite now and im just wondering so i can back-up my movies to another HDD so they dont take up so much space
<jhutchins> elite101: Um, you don't store files on a swap partition.
<elite101> okay
<elite101> i kinda firgured that
<jhutchins> elite101: Does it need to be accessible in Windows?  WHat version?
<elite101> but im not sure what file system Kubuntu will mount automatically
<elite101> no
<elite101> no windows
<elite101> only linux
<jhutchins> elite101: The standard linux file system for ubuntu is ext3, and i don't see any reason you wouldn't want to use that.
<elite101> yeah well will fat work at all
<elite101> FAT*
<elite101> so wich one is the best one that will mount easy and wil be accesiable?
<NickPresta> elite101, ext3
<elite101> okay but is that one anygood?
<stdin> yes, you're using it now
<NickPresta> elite101, I assume you're using it right now :)
<elite101> lol
<elite101> yeah i know that
<elite101> but say @ on point will that work in windows? or i need something like drivers to do something
<elite101> im not going to use the spare HDD in windows but if there is ever a time
<NickPresta> elite101, there are ways to mount an ext3 partition on windows.
<elite101> ic
<stdin> you'd need a windows driver, or just use FAT32, but you can't have large files on FAT32
<elite101> like a program?
<_stranger_> guys can u tell me how do i change the default options on the filetypes which i can create by right-clicking on desktop or in any folder?
<elite101> well i thought fat 32 can only support 4gig partitions?
<elite101> im gonna need like a 30gb partition :)
<kjmck> Good morning. Is there anyway to resume an interrupted install from Feisty CD?
<NickPresta> elite101, I would say if you _must_ have read/write in Windows and Linux, go with NTFS and use ntfs_3g in linux.
<stdin> elite101: no, but it can only handle <2GB files
<elite101> ic well the files for my movies are only like 700-1.5gb at the most
<elite101> i dont think i ever had a file that was 2gb?
<elite101> but i c what u mean thanx
<soulrider> what can i type to see running services?
<stdin> sudo netstat -lnp | less
<stdin> is one way
<soulrider> other ways? :P
<soulrider> i think this is enough, thanks stdin
<llarsson> not sure what you mean, ps and top ?
<mintsoup> Hi--I have a question about switching to kubuntu from ubuntu, and it regards compiz fusion which I currently have installed.  And of course that question is will I have to reinstall compiz under kde or anything like that?
<stdin> no, just make sure you have the compiz-kde package installed
<mintsoup> thanks ;)
<mintsoup> oh also whats the easiest way to get to kubuntu from ubuntu?
<elite101> the gprated frooze at 1of2 operatitons?
<elite101> when formatting to ext3
<stdin> mintsoup: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<mintsoup> and then if i decide i want to do away with ubuntu, can i run sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop or something similar?
<httpdss> mintsoup: add the compiz-kde and libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<stdin> mintsoup: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<mintsoup> thank you very much both of you
<|WAL|> adept keeps telling me that the apt db is locked, but I don't know of anything else running
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<elite101> well i formatted to EXT3 and its not letting me mount the HDD?
<stdin> any errors you want to tell us?
<Assid> stdin: man .. im missing my compiz-fusion :(
<|WAL|> stdin: fixed it, thanks
<Assid> still havent fixed it
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> 1sec
<elite101> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<elite101> Please check that the device is plugged correctly.
<elite101> thats what it says?
<elite101> im not sure why?
<stdin> elite101: because you haven't made an entry for it in fstab?
<elite101> no lol i guess not
<elite101> how do u do that?
<spawn57> are you using feisty elite101?
<elite101> no
<elite101> dapper
<spawn57> ah
<spawn57> just checking
<elite101> 6.06.1 LTS
<stdin> elite101: is there a system settings > disk & filesystems  ?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> 1sec
<elite101> okay now what?
<stdin> add it there
<elite101> okay its there its just that its not enabled?
<elite101> do i have to enable it?
<stdin> I think so
<elite101> well the option is faded out? *yes im in admin mode*
<stdin> try editing it, so it has the type ext3
<elite101> it wont let me modify it at all? i tried my HDD im on now and it lets me? but yet when i select the spare HDD the enable button is still faded out i cant do anything unless i enable it?
<stdin> close that, press alt-f2 and type in "kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<stdin> post the line with hda1 on it
<virtual_> H3y'
<elite101> okay
<stdin> post the line
<elite101> what line tho?
<stdin> the one with hda1 on it
<elite101> kate came up?
<elite101> ohh?
<elite101> it looks normal to me?
<elite101> what do i have to edit?
<stdin> post it here
<elite101> k
<elite101> dev/hdb1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<elite101> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<stdin> I thought you said it was hda1, not hdb1?
<elite101> ohh sorry
<elite101> lol wrong one
<elite101> u see
<elite101> im booting off the slave one rite now i have to switch them so its proper the slave HDD has kubuntu on it the master one has EXT3 (spare kinda)
<elite101> so its a little backwards rite now
<elite101> but there is non of them that say hda1?
<elite101> so what does that mean
<elite101> its not even mounted yet?
<stdin> what partition did you format?
<elite101> there was only 1 on the spare HDD
<elite101> 1partition and its now EXT3
<stdin> so it's hdb or hda?
<elite101> i formatted it and made it EXT3 the whole HDD
<elite101> hda
<elite101> hdb is the one im on rite now
<stdin> is /dev/hda1 in your /etc/fstab?
<elite101> but it does not show HDA in the kate?
<elite101> fstab
<stdin> ok add "/dev/hda1  /media/hda1  ext3 defaults,auto 0 0"
<rajkalyan> hi everyone
<elite101> just type it in between where?
<stdin> elite101: at the bottom is ok, just make sure to add a blank line after that
<spawn57> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<rajkalyan> hi
<elite101> blank line?
<rajkalyan> can someone help me
<stdin> !ask | rajkalyan
<ubotu> rajkalyan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elite101> stdin does it have to be in the rite order?
<rajkalyan> ok
<rajkalyan> ubotu i know you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> elite101: it has to be in the order I put it
<rajkalyan> ubotu i know you
<stdin> rajkalyan: ubotu is not human
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elite101> okay but the spaces are not in order from the other HDD?
<rajkalyan> oh reallu
<rajkalyan> i need help setting up my wireless card
<stdin> elite101: spacing doesn't matter
<elite101> okay
<rajkalyan> i have a trendnet tew 421pc
<rajkalyan> i need help setting it up
<rajkalyan> anyone there
<stdin> what is a trendnet tew 421pc?
<rajkalyan> wireless acrd
<rajkalyan> card
<rajkalyan> i had it working
<stdin> rajkalyan: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-421PC_H/W%3aB1_%28ndiswrapper%29>
<rajkalyan> thank you
<rajkalyan> help i cant install firefox
<rajkalyan> someone help me
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<elite101> thanx alot stdin my hdd works and is mounted** wuu!
<rajkalyan> thank you
<stdin> :)
<elite101> sweet now to go on some pirate....lol jk
<elite101> ;)
<rajkalyan> no it wont even start :'(
<rajkalyan> i still cant install firefox
<rajkalyan> whats the problem
<stdin> how are you trying to install it and what's not working?
<rajkalyan> im using adept installer
<rajkalyan> im using adept installer
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: We can't help you unless you tell us what's happening.
<rajkalyan> im on
<rajkalyan> huh?
<stdin> what's not working?
<rajkalyan> adept installer
<rajkalyan> i cant install firefox
<genii> Likely your updater is running in the background
<stdin> rajkalyan: yeah, so what's not working? how do you know it's not working, what does it say?
<rajkalyan> the icon is grayed out
<rajkalyan> i cant click it
<genii> et voila
<rajkalyan> the only open programs are konversation and adept installer
<genii> and when you hover it says something like another process is running etc etc
<rajkalyan> huh?
<genii> rajkalyan: When you just sit the mouse on the icon a box might pop up sating something informative
<rajkalyan> ok ill try that
<genii> sating=stating
<rajkalyan> nope nothing
<rajkalyan> please help me
* stdin wonders if it's running as root or not
<rajkalyan> im running it as root
<stdin> how do you know?
<rajkalyan> it asked me for my root password
<stdin> ok
<rajkalyan> when i started it
<tib_> Hello
<stdin> rajkalyan: what happens when you try to click the request install button?
<rajkalyan> there is no buttongl ikr that
<rajkalyan> this is installer
<rajkalyan> not package manager
* genii looks for his Advil
<stdin> rajkalyan: open the package manager from KMenu > System > Adept Manager
<rajkalyan> i want the installer!!
<rajkalyan> not the manager
<rajkalyan> firefox is in installer
<stdin> it's in the package manager too
<stdin> same thing
<skeith> Will Kubuntu Gutsy use apparmor, or is that Ubuntu specific?
<rajkalyan> ok
<stdin> skeith: yes it will
<rajkalyan> ill see
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: Well, go for it if you know how to fix it.  Otherwise, consider following our instructions.
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: You can't ask for our help then say "i don't want to do that".
<genii> jhutchins: Well said
<rajkalyan> i dont know what to do
<rajkalyan> its not installed!!
<hydrant> hi all
<rajkalyan> it not in manager!!
<arun> hi kids
<rajkalyan> i STILL cant in stall it
<stdin> rajkalyan: type firefox in to the search box, then click on the line "firefox" then click the "Request Install" button, then click "apply changes"
* genii hands arun a coffee
<rajkalyan> it not there!!
* arun accepts gratefully
<stdin> have you looked??
<arun> thanks genii
<genii> stdin: Looks like uncommented deb cdrom   entry or commented out sources
<stdin> uh
<genii> arun: You're very welcome
<rajkalyan> *
<stdin> rajkalyan: click File > Manage Repositories, make sure all those boxes are checked
* genii offers stdin one of his few remaining Advil
* stdin takes it
<rajkalyan> it not there!!!!!
<tib_> How can y automaticaly detect my USB key?
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: what's not where?
<rajkalyan> firefox!!
<stdin> rajkalyan: I'll repeat, click File > Manage Repositories, make sure all those boxes are checked
<jhutchins> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 116 kB
<rajkalyan> ****
<rajkalyan> IT NOT THERE!!!!
<stdin> rajkalyan: WHAT is not there??
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: What is not there?
<rajkalyan> firefox
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: We didn't say it was.
<rajkalyan> i still cant instll it
<jhutchins> Did you do what stdin told you to do?
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: Are all the boxes checked?
<stdin> rajkalyan: have you done File > Manage Repositories, make sure all those boxes are checked ???
<rajkalyan> that not there
<stdin> rajkalyan: ok, now you click "Fetch All Updates"
<rajkalyan> ok
<stdin> or "Fetch Updates" rather
<rajkalyan> nothing there
<Tm_T> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: What is your native language?
<rajkalyan> uh
<rajkalyan> um
<rajkalyan> i shouldnt say it
<rajkalyan> but how do i install firefox
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: You seem to have a lot of trouble following simple english instructions.
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: We can't help you.  You won't follow directions.
<rajkalyan> fine ill isten
<rajkalyan> what do i do
<stdin> Click the "Fetch Updates"  buttin
<rajkalyan> done
<rajkalyan> then what?
<stdin> now look for "firefox"
<jhutchins> stdin: Why not just put him in the console.
<rajkalyan> ok
<stdin> jhutchins: because he'll just ask again if he doesn't learn how to do it himself
<jhutchins> stdin: As long as he has a GUI, he thinks he knows what's happening.  Get him on unfamiliar ground and he might follow directions.
<Tm_T> stdin <3
* genii wonders who is Abbot and who is Costello
<rajkalyan> its taking a long while
<rajkalyan> how do you do that?
<jhutchins> genii: Who's on first, of course.
<rajkalyan> with the *
<stdin> rajkalyan: first things first, install firefox
<genii> rajkalyan: Don't get distracted. concentrate on what stdin and jhutchins are saying
<me-> hi does anyone know if the version of "alsa-oss" has to be the same as the one from "alsa-sources" that it works?
<rajkalyan> ok
<genii> jhutchins: :)
<rajkalyan> there still no firefox thing
<rajkalyan> WHOA!!
<rajkalyan> now there is
<stdin> me-: afaik aoss is just a script that adds alsa librarys to the LD_PRELOAD varable, so I'd guess no
<rajkalyan> thank you
<stdin> me-: but feel free to ask in #alsa
<stdin> rajkalyan: ok :)
<me-> stdin: ah ok ty very much
<genii> !helpercookie |stdin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpercookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !helpersnack |stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> There, better...
<Tm_T> a cookie!
<stdin> rajkalyan: now to the other question, you type "/me message" to use the * rajkalyan something...
<rajkalyan> ok thank you
* stdin needs a cookie now
* rajkalyan MINE
<stdin> I think I'll go get one
<rajkalyan> here
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* rajkalyan gives cookie
* mode/#kubuntu [+v stdin]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> there's a cookie
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<rajkalyan> what is talk?
<stdin> heh
<jhutchins> rajkalyan: Channel Operator stuff. Likely to be seen when there is too much punctiation (!!!!) or ALL CAPS.
<rajkalyan> ok thank you
<harmental> hey guys...what is the easiest way to password protect a folder?
<jhutchins> harmental: depends a lot on what kind of a folder it is.  A network share?  Just a folder within a filesytem?
<rajkalyan> hey guys
<stdin> harmental: I'd just restrict it's permissions
<rajkalyan> who uses firefox
<harmental> jhutchins: just a 5GB folder in my system...
<stdin> rajkalyan: a lot of people do
<neverblue> app for checking sound?
<neverblue> volumes, etc...
<genii> rajkalyan: I would suggest 2 addons for firefox. DownThemAll and New Tab Homepage
<rajkalyan> ty
<rajkalyan> anyone use konqueror
<logixoul> yes
<rajkalyan> i need to save disk space
<rajkalyan> i only have like half a gig free
<rajkalyan> !helpersnack |stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rajkalyan> lol
<rajkalyan> !helpersnack |rajkalyan
<harmental> jhutchins: that worked like a charm!!!
<harmental> thx!!!!
<jhutchins> harmental: That was stdin, but great.
<harmental> sorry...
<harmental> thx stdin
<stdin> :)
<harmental> and thx jhutchins anyways
<Jmanfoo> cat /var/log/dmesg.log > stdin :-P
* stdin runs chmod 600 on self
<Jmanfoo> AGH!! now my kernel logs are teh gone!
<mintsoup> I'm not at my computer right now, so this might be a dumb question since i can't see kde menus and stuff, but is there a way to turn off the bouncy cursor animations that annoyed me so much last time i tried kubuntu?
<Jmanfoo> its called launch feedback
<Jmanfoo> in appearances
<nex> hello
<trekdanne> !hi | nex
<ubotu> nex: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rajkalyan> !hi | rajkalyan
<pag> !botabuse | rajkalyan
<ubotu> rajkalyan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pag> rajkalyan, it's also useless to pipe the command to yourself - it wont work  /msg ubotu !something   will ;)
<rajkalyan> !botabuse | pag
<ubotu> pag: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<trekdanne> :P
<rajkalyan> LOL
<rajkalyan> ROFL
<stdin> ....
<genii> stdin: I'd say something but my appendix broke
<trekdanne> having a good time on IRC, rajkalyan?
<rajkalyan> yup
<_stranger_> :)
<rajkalyan> are you
<|Assid|> stupid compiz
* |Assid| gives up..
<nex> I have aquestion
<nex> a question*
<arun> !ask nex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask nex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arun> !ask
<rajkalyan> LOL
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rajkalyan> !something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about something - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajkalyan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<arun> nex: whats up
<rajkalyan> hi
<_stranger_> !copmiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copmiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajkalyan> !Welcome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajkalyan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mintsoup> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nex> I'm trying to get beryl to start up  when I log on, I'm using ubuntu 7.04, but the xgl session does not show up under session options on the log on screen
<stdin> Ubotu, tell rajkalyan about botabuse | rajkalyan, see the private message from Ubotu
<pag> rajkalyan, please stop abusing the bot.
<rajkalyan> kokookokokkook
<_stranger_> =))
<rajkalyan> X_(
<stdin> nex: did you follow the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl it tells you how to make it show up in the sessions menu
<rajkalyan> hr not get to gui
<jhutchins> nex: Sorry 'bout the noise here.  There's also #ubuntu-effects, where more people are actually running beryl.
<elite101> hey what is the ubuntu studio channel?
<rajkalyan> idk
<rajkalyan> im loking
<Assid> stdin: how do i know if im using xgl or what
<rajkalyan> looking
<elite101> #ubuntu-studio ?
<Assid> i think im using xgl
<stdin> Assid: you'd have to install xgl to use it
<pag> elite101, that or #ubuntustudio  not sure which one
<stdin> Assid: did you install xserver-xgl?
<rajkalyan> #ubuntustudio
<rajkalyan> yes
<Assid> no clue.. lemme check apt
<Assid> yeah i think i did
<nex> yes I installed xserver-xgl
<Assid> not sure im using xserver-xgl tho
<drbeams> !yukuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yukuake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> i mean actually using it .. not just installing it
<Danker>  Could somebody suggest a good (tree) chart, diagram, schemes making program (something like oo.o draw or ms powerpoint, but more specialized)?
<elite101> any one try out JackRack?
<stdin> Assid: erm, maybe "pidof Xgl" would show it
<Assid> stdin: yep.. nothing
<stdin> Assid: well then you're probably running normal X
<Assid> stdin: yewah.. someone told me xgl causes issues or something .. not sure how right it is
<jbrouhard> hi all
<genii> !info kivio | Danker
<ubotu> danker: kivio: a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 564 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<rajkalyan> hehehehe
<stdin> Assid: if you have an older version of the nvidia driver, or ATI card, then you'll need it
<jhutchins> xgl is mostly for 3d rendering and effects.
<Assid> i am using the nvidial-new-glx or whatever it is
<Assid> actually i got Envy which did it as well got me
<stdin> Assid: you probably don't need it then, that should use AIGLX just fine
<rajkalyan> !COOL is HOT
<stdin> rajkalyan: you need to stop that
<rajkalyan> ok
<parsnip> hi all
* parsnip waves
<parsnip> I've damaged a KDE setting somewhere can someone please advise
<genii> What are the symtoms of this damage?
<nex> I followed the guide, and now xgl shows up as a session start up
<Assid> stdin: tried lg3d?
<parsnip> when i click a folder shortcut on my desktop - it opens kscd
<_stranger_> lg3d is really messed up
<nex> but, when I start that session all the graphics are really messed up
<parsnip> i tried to make cds autorun with kscd but now it does folders too
<parsnip> can anyone advise
<nex> could xgl be configured incorrectly?
<Assid> _stranger_:  im stuck without compiz atm :(
<stdin> Assid: is that the new java looking glass thing?
<_stranger_> nex, i got the same exact problem
<Assid> stdin: yeah
<stdin> Assid: no, I have tried the older version, but not that one
<stdin> Assid: kills my CPU :p
<Assid> hehe.. what processor ?
<nex> hmm
<nex> not cool
<stdin> Assid: on this laptop I have a Intel Celeron M 1.73GHz
<Assid> aah
<Assid> thats the one runnning gutsy ?
<stdin> yep
<parsnip> Assid: is there any way to reset file associations in KDE?
<genii> parsnip: What sort of tutorial or method did you do to try and make it autorun the cds?
<parsnip> genii: I right clicked the cd and said open with -> kscd
<Assid> parsnip: i think configuring konqueror should do the job
<_stranger_> guys, does anyone know where i can change the defaults for the filetypes, which i can create by right-clicking on my desktop or in any folder?
<parsnip> now when i click my home shortcut on my deskto pit tries to load it in kscd
<nex> anyone have any idea how to fix messed up grahics when starting xgl as a session?
<Assid> stdin: im seriouslyt considerting gutsy for nothing else but access to the compiz repository
<parsnip> Assid: is there a config file I can regenerate?
<genii> parsnip: I've never seen that prob before ...googling about it now
<parsnip> genii: thanks :)
<rajkalyan> how do i get my trendnet tew421pc to work
<stdin> Assid: it's _almost_ stable :p
<Assid> parsnip: > konqueror >settings >configure konqueror > file associations
<Assid> stdin: whats broken .. so far ?
<Assid> that ytou can see
<stdin> rajkalyan:
<stdin> rajkalyan: I gave you the link
<rajkalyan> that not enough
<rajkalyan> i try it
<rajkalyan> nothing
<stdin> Assid: well, for me, I lost the use of my media keys. and hibernate/suspend was broken for a while
<Assid> stdin: not like loss of data or anything right? no real show stoppers?
<stdin> not for me
<stdin> but it could break at any time :p
<Assid> haha.. reminds me of windows
<_stranger_> guys, come on, i know u know it )
<titanix88> stdin: whazzup?
<titanix88> stdin: whazzup?
<stdin> hey :)
<Assid> stdin: so you think i should move to it ?
<genii> parsnip: Apparently from what i can find you need to locate kscdrc file and edit AUTOPLAY  line to read AUTOPLAY=0
<stdin> Assid: up to you, depends if you're ok with working with bugs and telling dpkg to do what it's told :p
<titanix88> assid:move to windows?
<parsnip> genii: cheers man, i'll check it out
<genii> parsnip: It may be in some dir like /usr/share/apps/kscd/kscdrc
<stdin> Assid: but it's more stable now, 2 months till release
<genii> parsnip: Hope it works. Report back if possible :)
<whizadree> hey
<gumjo> how do I hide the statusbar in konqueror?
* harmental says Linux is elegant and inspiring....
* rajkalyan me
* underdog5004 holds breath
<rajkalyan> how do i get my trendnet tew421pc to work
<titanix88> *
<titanix88> *
<whizadree> underdog5004: this is my n'teenth time installing
<parsnip> genii: i gotta split man
<titanix88> hey,how do u do that someone says that highlighting?
<titanix88> hey,how do u do that someone says that highlighting?
<parsnip> genii: i'll let you know if its all good :)
<underdog5004> whizadree, maybe you just have a bad nic
<stdin> titanix88: you say their nickname
<whizadree> darn you had t o remind me i gotta fix someones pc
<underdog5004> lol
<titanix88> stdin: i mean the text starting with star.
<whizadree> anyway how do i make my wlan be the default connection on boot
<stdin> titanix88: oh, /me message here
* rajkalyan MUHAHAHAHA
* rajkalyan ah
* titanix88 i did it?
<rajkalyan> yes
* whizadree just got stood on ny a 1400lb horse
<whizadree> b
<Tm_T> please stop that nonsense /me spam
<elite101> hey is there a better Multimedia player that has acutall full-screen? i am using VLC but when i open up my DVD-rips it shows the screen like widescreen
<stdin> elite101: vlc can play in full-screen
<elite101> yeah but it doesnt zoom in good
<elite101> i mean like the full screeennnnn
<llarsson> help, i am trying to configure my wireless network card and all the guides out there say  iwconfig wlan0 set "AuthMode=WPA2PSK" however i get Error : unrecognised wireless request "set"
<titanix88> elite : gxine is good.
<Assid> stdin: okay give me your sources.list
<Assid> im gonna update
<elite101> okay
<Assid> and pray
<stdin> elite101: you need to change the video out driver to xv, it's in Settings > Preferences > Output modules (with advanced on)
<stdin> Assid: yeah
<Assid> stdin: not gonna lose data right ?
<drbeams> hi, what is that program called.  yukuake?
<stdin> not unless you delete it yourself or pull the plug half way through
<drbeams> nm, yakuake
<stdin> drbeams: it's a terminal bases on konqueror that acts like the quake console. ie: it appears from the top of the screen when you press a certain key
<gumjo> how do I hide the statusbar in konqueror?
<Assid> hehe.. okay.. sources.list please?
<drbeams> stdin: ya, i was not getting the name right so, aptitude was not catching it
<titanix88> stdin i find vlc playing dvd with dizzy lines.why?
<logixoul> gumjo: cant
<stdin> Assid: http://stdin.pastebin.us/38815
<titanix88> someone help gumjo
<logixoul> huh
<stdin> titanix88: don't know, I don't get that
<Assid> stdin: need to remember anything while upgrading?
<stdin> Assid: remember to prey to the Linux Gods, it always seems to help me :)
<Assid> we dont have penguins here :(
<llarsson> anyone a wireless expert ? =P
<stdin> gumjo: if no one knows here, try asking in #kde
<Assid> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<logixoul> Assid: go to the temple then (aka zoo)
<drbeams> llarsson: chipset ?
<llarsson> ralink, but the problem is setting up the interface config
<llarsson> rt73
<llarsson> compiled and loaded the module
<gumjo> sdin, okay
<llarsson> intressting thought that it makes ubuntu-desktio hang
<Assid> stdin: besides apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<llarsson> kubuntu-desktop
<titanix88> gumjo everyone busy writing cli that no one knows a simple configuration.huh
<stdin> Assid: yeah, just make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed and a-g update && a-g dist-upgrade
<llarsson> drbeams  iwconfig wlan0 set "AuthMode=WPA2PSK" -> Error : unrecognised wireless request "set"
<JohnFlux> my mum, a complete newbie at computers, rang me today, and said she hated her new computer
<JohnFlux> it has vista on it, and she really does not like it
<Assid> stdin: should i stop X ?
<stdin> Assid: no
<drbeams> JohnFlux: that's what kubuntu is for :-)
<Assid> stdin: know how to get apt to do multiple downloads per mirror ?
<stdin> If you don't hate Vista, you're Bill Gates
<JohnFlux> drbeams: meh.  A year ago she rang me saying that she didn't like linux and had gone out and bought XP
<llarsson> drbeams i wouldnt give kubuntu to a complete newbie
<stdin> Assid: you can't...
<JohnFlux> drbeams: I paused then replied "mum, you didn't have linux.  you had windows 2000"
<logixoul> haha
<arun> haha
<JohnFlux> she was convinced that she had linux
* JohnFlux sighs
<elite101> :P
<jrwr> I seem to be suck in 800x600 by the looks of my xorg.log i seems i dont have any vaild modes, and it auto dectects
<jhutchins> Assid: Best to just stick with the rate you've got.  If it's really bad, try another server.
<Assid> try another server ?
* titanix88 laughs with joy...he he he
<jhutchins> Assid: If you were to hit it with multiple grabs, it would probably just throttle you - most of 'em are at capacity 90% of the time.
<jhutchins> !easysources | Assid
* stdin kicks ubotu
<ubotu> Assid: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stdin> heh, it worked :)
<Assid> http://stdin.pastebin.us/38816
<Assid> im getting md5sum mismatch
<jhutchins> !fixres | jrwr
<ubotu> jrwr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> Assid: Bad sum, or key mismatch?
<Assid> md5sum
<jhutchins> Assid: apt-get clean then try again.
<stdin> jhutchins: "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch" < I get it too
<jhutchins> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Assid> okay lemme use easysources
<jhutchins> Sounds like it's time to hit a different mirror.
<stdin> Assid: just disable the deb-src lines for now
<Assid> yeah..  in.archive works
* stdin kicks the gutsy repos, maybe it'll work
* genii waits for the repos to kick back
* titanix88 wants to join the football
<aguitel> hello everybody
<drbeams> llarsson, my mother who is 67 years old does not even know what windows  xp looks like
<drbeams> she's been on linux for as long as i can remember
<aguitel> where is sessions in kubunttu ?
<genii> drbeams: Now thats pretty cool :)
<jhutchins> I have a friend who's 94(?) living in a small farm town in iowa.  She started a blog this year to discuss the hypertext family history/illustrated genealogy she's working on.
<titanix88> drbeams mother must be linus' wife
<llarsson> drbeams ubuntu and kubuntu need a lot of maintainance which isnt always simple for a newbie, things breaks and doesnt work nativly
<jhutchins> aguitel: What about sessions? What do you want to do?
<drbeams> heh, not really.  most home "users" do internet, some photo management, e-mail, and a word document
<Assid> stdin: you dont use upstream beryl?
<aguitel> jhutchins ,i need to add Beryl at the sturtup
<drbeams> llarsson: kubuntu has needed the least amount of maintence of any distro i know
<hydrant> hi all
<logixoul> drbeams: what about freespire?
<hydrant> can you help me
<whizadree> drbeams: because its always being updated every moment
<stdin> Assid: I use compiz-fusion, beryl is dead
<hydrant> i have a problem about wlan on kubuntu
<drbeams> and as a good son/daughter, you make sure she is doing well, because your mother can be your best advertisement :-)
<hydrant> i use asus A9RP laptop
* genii secretly installs Linux on grandma's iMac and awaits the screaming
<llarsson> drbeams tried windows, not secure but very simple and the updater doesnt hang yet, your hardware has higher chance of being simple to install
<Assid> Need to get 1332MB of archives.
<drbeams> logixoul: i've never seen linspire
<Assid> dammmn
<logixoul> drbeams: k
<jhutchins> aguitel: From what I've seen here, you need to start beryl-manager, and I'm not sure if that goes in .autostart or what.  #ubuntu-effects might know.
<Assid> 2 hrs down the drain
<whizadree> Assid:  whats that for
<Assid> whizadree: shifting from feisty to gutsy
<jrwr> After reading the provided help page, it still seems im stuck in 800x600....
<jhutchins> Assid: Ooh, gonna beta test for us?
<whizadree> is gutsy stable now
<Assid> why not
<stdin> nope
<stdin> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> whizadree: I think they just released the first beta snapshot.
<aguitel> ok
<Assid> ofcourse.. im gonna be praying it doesnt kill me
<stdin> jhutchins: still alpha, alpha4
<drbeams> logixoul: i have looked at pardus however, the installer "pisi" has a set program list
<Assid> gutsy got kde4 ?
<jhutchins> Ah, yes, tracking several projects these days.
<jhutchins> Assid: Only as (potentially unstable) demo.  KDE4 is not ready yet.
<drbeams> hi jhutchins
<stdin> Assid: not by default, it's in universe
<jhutchins> drbeams: Hey.
<Assid> hrmm k
<Assid> i wanna make my friends mac look like windows compared to this :P
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> the guy goes on and on .. mac this. mac that
<titanix88> assid:with compiz?
<jhutchins> Assid: Yeah, but YOU can actually DO something with your computer, without having to go out and spend $500 each time you try something new.
<jhutchins> Assid: (That is, you could if you weren't beta testing eyecandy.)
<drbeams> llarsson: trust me, if a user calls about a hardware install, 1. you have the opportunity to suggest linux friendly hardware, 2. if you charge them, the cost is far below what they would have paid you to maintian thier windows distro
<Assid> yeah.. so i told him.. my p4 3ghz is still gonna get the job done.. of some eye candy and do my development
<Assid> titanix88: yeah.. hopefully to shut him up
<jrwr> WHat is the best way to scan for Harddrives and there paritions
<Assid> jrwr: scan ?
<stdin> jrwr: sudo fdisk -l
<jhutchins> jrwr: For what do you wish to scan?
<jrwr> thanks
<Assid> fdisk -l shows you the partitions
<jrwr> it didnt detect my drives...
<Assid> you could also check df -h to see the partitions as mounted
<jrwr> they are not
<titanix88> assid i used it. u better wait a month or two. then a polished official release.
<Assid> titanix88: im already downloading
<Assid> i could always downgrade right ?
<Assid> thank god for my 2mbit .. if i had to do this on a 256kbit line.. i might as well wake up next month
<stdin> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<stdin> so no
<Assid> titanix88: stdin says its pretty stable..
<Assid> no ?
<titanix88> assid:it worked fine except i didn't have any window decoration(btw it thought me use of alt key:)
<stdin> compiz-kde provides decorations
<Assid> titanix88: no window decoration?
<jrwr> Ive read the wiki page about how to fix my X res, but none of those worked, and im stuck in 800x600, my xorg.log says somthing about No Vaild Modes, im using nvidia drivers
<arun> does gutsy support real transparency?
<jhutchins> jrwr: Monitor?
<titanix88> assid and stdin :probably my old nv mx 4000 's fault.
<Assid> hrmm prolly
<jrwr> jhutchins: it supports up to 1128x1024
<titanix88> or nvidia driver(cause it worked fine in dapper with old driver)
<drbeams>  /join kde
<titanix88> arun: it does
<arun> titanix88: excellent.. i dont particularly like the pseudo transparency..
<titanix88> stdin:btw i installed both compiz-kde and compiz-gnome
<darkstar61> titanix88: i'm trying to install nvidia-glx in gutsy for my gf2 mx400 but it doesn't work (gimme the nvidia.ko not found error) do you use the nvidia-glx or the nvidia installer?
<stdin> titanix88: they just provide the {kde,gnome}-window-decorator apps
<titanix88> arun:u mean gnome bar like?
<jhutchins> jrwr: someone in #ubuntu-effects might be able to help.
<stdin> darkstar61: gutsy help is actually in #ubuntu+1
<arun> titanix88: pseudo transparency.. like transparent konsole window, and transparent kicker, etc.. tht's not real transparency
<arun> i'm hoping that changes in gutsy
<stdin> darkstar61: and make sure you have "linux-restricted-modules-generic" installed
<darkstar61> stdin: ok... thnx
<titanix88> darkstar61 try nvidia-glx-legacy
<darkstar61> titanix88: ok...
<ToiTo> hola
<stdin> darkstar61: that's only for old cards
<stdin> !es | ToiTo
<ubotu> ToiTo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<titanix88> why they try split the dicussion with +1 and effects?
<stdin> +1 is for gutsy -effects is for any version
<titanix88> stdin i know but don't like that.
<stdin> tough :)
<titanix88> it a lot better to talk to lot's of people.
<darkstar61> stdin: infact on the slack pc with the same card i use the nvidia installer with the 9631 and it works fine...
<titanix88> slack vs ubuntu like bacteria vs nuron cell
<darkstar61> titanix88: but works... :)
* titanix88 understand he is not the one with old cheap stupid hardware...
<darkstar61> :)
<whizadree> im on the phone with dell im trying to get my ati removed for a Nvidia
<titanix88> legacy didn't work?
<darkstar61> titanix88:nope...
<Assid> wtf is #ubuntu+1 ?
<Assid> oh thats a real channel
<titanix88> did sudo nvidia-xconfig again?
<stdin> yes, it's for gutsy, the current ubuntu release +1
<darkstar61> titanix88: no... i'll try that
<Assid> stdin: i think im gonna stick to feisty
<Assid> this is pretty much a production desktop
<Assid> kinda scared of it blowiung up
<darkstar61> now i backed up to the nv that works just fine (but with no aiglx...)
<titanix88> darkstar61 why?
<titanix88> nvidia-xconfig does ur job.
<titanix88> u don't need aiglx or xgl with gusty
<dromer> nvidia sucks ass :( I can't get twinview to work on my 6200 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522066
<Assid> call me chicken.. but i really would prefer a stable box
<dromer> however it does work on my ancient GF2
<dromer> haha
<darkstar61> titanix88: why?
<titanix88> sorry in feisty.compiz works natively with x.
<darkstar61> titanix88: with the nv drivers?
<titanix88> improved xserver i guess
<titanix88> darkstar61 no.
<darkstar61> nvidia-glx, right?
<titanix88> with legacy please
<khaije> is there any way to fix corrupt fat tables from linux, fsck literally just gives up
<khaije> i know windows can fix it fairly simply, why can't linux do this?
<khaije> it's odd to have such a common problem without a good solution on the linux side
<diazamet> How can I get Kwin to maximise to a single screen with TwinView (nVidia's version of Xinerama)?
<jrwr> Ive read the wiki page about how to fix my X res, but none of those worked, and im stuck in 800x600, my xorg.log says somthing about No Vaild Modes, im using nvidia drivers
<whizadree> anyone know what this means http://pastebin.com/m2e0659e9 *sigh*
<ruthenium> jrwr: you are using which version of the drivers ?
<jrwr> Latest, from the package mgr
<Assid> stdin: you know.. im not sure who gave me this repository.. but after adding the fonts there.. amazing.. some of the fonts look soo much smoother
<ruthenium> 9755 ?
<mintsoup> hi again.  I'm installing kubuntu with sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and it popped up the message:   Leave the following dependencies unresolved:  koffice-data recommends openoffice.org-mimelnk.. what exactly is it asking here?
<Assid> stdin: next time someone says something about the fonts: deb http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu feisty fonts
<Assid> brilliant
<jrwr> ruthenium: guess so
<Assid> i hope they fixed the rgb fonts or whatever it is that im getting here
<ruthenium> try installing openoffice.org-mimelnk first
<ruthenium> oki because I tried the last version, beta I think, and I had the same problem as you
<ruthenium> but if you are using the one from the repo then I don't know
<titanix88> jrwr if u r using feisty try from nvidia-settings
<jrwr> tried
<jrwr> only detects 800x600
<Assid> jrwr: whats wrong?
<Assid> hrmm wait
<uwe2> hello together
<Assid> change your vertical and horizontal refresh.. and then also set 1024x768 by hand
<vzduch> Assid: s/change/set/ .. by default there are no values at all
<jrwr> assid, im stuck in 800x600
<cameron_> how do I install .deb programs?
<vzduch> cameron_: ouch
<cameron_> ?
<titanix88> jrwr do it manually in nvidia set.
<Assid> HorizSync       84.0 - 86.0
<Assid>     VertRefresh     48.0 - 120.0
<vzduch> cameron_: what do you want to install?
<jrwr> titanix88: : it wont allow me
<cameron_> I'm an Ub0r extreme n00b on linux
<Assid> set that in the monitor section jrwr
<cameron_> nothing that's in the repositories...
<cameron_> Limewire
<Assid> and then try again
<jrwr> they are set already
<vzduch> cameron_: install frostwire, it's just as good
<cameron_> ya ya ya, there both equal though
<vzduch> and available from the Automatix repo.. which is NOT to say that you should install Automatix, just use the repo
<owner_> how do i add a link to Trash to the desktop?
<cameron_> plus Limewire supports torrent, not that I'll be using it for that though, I'll use Azurous
<vzduch> FrostWire does that too
<titanix88> owner_ kde or gnome?
<vzduch> to my knowledge there is nothing that LimeWire can that FrostWire can't
<owner_> KDE
<Assid> jrwr: thats set?
<jrwr> Assid: yes my refresh rates are set
<owner_> is Trash an app and i link to it that way?
<cameron_> titanix88: the best way I found is just to try them out, gnome is small and nice, but so is kde, it's just on personal preferences
<owner_> Dragging and dropping was unsucessful
<cameron_> I'll just use Frostwire then
<Assid> jrwr: and what happens when you edit xorg.conf to use 1024x768 by hand
<Assid> remove the other modes
<jrwr> Assid: my xorg.log is saying No Vaild Modes
<cameron_> u have an ati or nvidia card?
<jrwr> Nvidia
<jrwr> fx5200
<Assid> hrmm
<cameron_> u should be able to download drivers either from the website, or from the repositories
<Assid> thats the same card i have
<Assid> are you using nvidia-glx-new ?
<jrwr> yes
<cameron_> how do I install .deb packages?, unless you know of a repositorie for Winrar XD
<Assid> and your driver is set to nvidia ?
<jrwr> yep
<cameron_> Does anyone know the repo for Frostwire?
<vzduch> cameron_: I guess you won't find a Linux pkg for WinRAR.. why do you think it's called _Win_RAR? ;)
<cameron_> ya, I know, lol, BUT, they still offer it for download under linux, I geuss it would then be called linrar
<vzduch> cameron_: deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main
<Novell> cameron_: dpkg -i package.deb
<Level15> b/c it runs in Winux :P
<pekuja> how about unrar?
<vzduch> how about rar?
<cameron_> wait, I went to the website, and it's only command line :(
<vzduch> of course it is
<Level15> cameron_: u can install it, use ark as a gui to it
<cameron_> :( sniff, For frostwire would I add http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/ ass a repo?
<Level15> though there are better alternatives to rar
<_titanix88> owner_ solved?
<vzduch> cameron_: indeed
<vzduch> then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install frostwire
<cameron_> like what/??? 7zip?
<Level15> cameron_: yes
<owner_> nope
<owner_> Trash is not a application
<cameron_> I've had the best speed/compression rartio, 30% with dvd's, with winrar
<owner_> it is technically a location on the hard drive
<_titanix88> owner_ kcontrolcenter-desktop-icons
<cameron_> how would I use ARK to add a gui to rar?
<stdin> Assid: heh, ok
<stdin> cameron_: install "unrar", that's it
<Level15> cameron_: AFAIK, 7zip has better compression ratio than RAR
<cameron_> I can compress with rar then 2?, and is it the same way with installing 7zip?
<owner_> i dont have kcontrolcenter, only system settings and the icons tab under dektop gives me no options to add things
<mintsoup> gtk apps can run in kde right?
<owner_> never mind
<vzduch> of course they can
<owner_> i found it
<stdin> cameron_: yeah
<Level15> cameron_: you can install both unrar and 7zip, and use ARK as a GUI for both of them i you don't want to use them from the command line
<cameron_> kk, do they appear automatically in ARK?
<_titanix88> owner_ u r on the right track. just tick mark show trash on desktop
<stdin> cameron_: yep
<owner_> no option for trash : (
<cameron_> I can't open Adept now, antoher process is using it, yet it's not open :(
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cameron_> yay ^_^, that worked, thanks
<owner_> oh well guess trash can stay on the panel instead of desktop
<_titanix88> owner_ pretty sure there is.search different tabs.
<stdin> owner_: just create a link to location on the desktop and put "trash:/" as the location
* _titanix88 bows to stdin.
* _titanix88 bows to stdin.
* Level15 bows before... me?
* stdin wonders whay _titanix88 is blowwing... :s
<Level15> :d
<Level15> :D
* _titanix88 wants stdin to be his guru
* _titanix88 wants stdin to be his guru
* stdin wants _titanix88 to fix his client from repeating every line :p
<Level15> HAHAHAHHA
* Level15 wants to win the lotto
* stdin wants to win it twice
<joacim_> can't seem to execute python script without giving the interpreter as first shell arg, "python test.py". script is : #! /usr/bin/python import subprocess out=subprocess.Popen(["cat", "/proc/cpuinfo"] , stdout=subprocess.PIPE).communicate()[0]  print out
* Level15 is not as ambitious as stdin
<sirjoshimus> how would you get doom to play from 64 bit?
<sirjoshimus> the linux install
<cameron_> 32 bit Doom runs on 64 bit
<cameron_> u just won't have the 64 bit advantage
<stdin> joacim_: remove the space after #!, it should be "#!/usr/bin/python"
* _titanix88 repeating?
<stdin> you were
<joacim_> <stdin>: nope. doesnt matter
<joacim_> same error: bash: test.py: command not found
<joacim_> when doing just "test.py"
<cameron_> should I use adept or Synaptic?
<stdin> joacim_: heh, ./test.py
<Level15> joacim_: chmod it +x and, if not on path, give full path
<stdin> cameron_: doesn't really matter
<cameron_> kk
<joacim_> <Level15>already done. -rwxr-xr-x 1 joacim joacim 134 2007-08-10 21:33 test.py
<cameron_> just asking out of personall opinion
<Level15> joacim_: then specify full path
<joacim_> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<stdin> joacim_: like I said "./test.py"
<Level15> is test.py in one of those directories??
* _titanix88 's client sometime goes damn crazy...
<Level15> stdin: r u sure his script is on his current directory?
<joacim_> <stdin> ./test.py works
<sirjoshimus> oh
<Level15> stdin: n/m
<sirjoshimus> i was not aware of that
<joacim_> ah! see <Level15> My script is not in the PATH
<joacim_> he
<stdin> Level15: I'm physic you know :)
<joacim_> <stdin><Level15> ok moved my test.py to /usr/bin/local and then the magic happened! :-) thanks!
<stdin> grrrrrrrrrreat
* stdin was being tony the tiger
* _titanix88 says stdin is getting his/her funny side...unlike months ago...
* stdin is a he, or at least last time he checked
<stdin> lack of sleep and food does strange things to people
<NickPresta> stdin, indeed.
* _titanix88 is a feminist so he doesn't care what stdin's last name is...
<stdin> a simple /whois would tell you
<cameron_> how do I make sure Kubuntu is using both of my cores?, I have a P D
<jhutchins> stdin: A lot of people don't set real info in /whois.
<stdin> cameron_: it is, don't worry about it
<stdin> jhutchins: I do :)
<Level15> jhutchins: check /proc/cpuinfo
<cameron_> kk, XD ^_^, lol
<stdin> the default ubuntu kernel is SMP which means it will use more than one cpu/core
* _titanix88 doesn't know how to setup whois...
<Level15> i know this is a dumb question, but... is Windows NT a POSIX conforming OS????
<stdin> heh, NO
<logixoul> eh... no
<_titanix88> level15 no!
* Level15 wonders why wikipedia says so...
<Sheazsche> how can i undervolt with kubuntu?
<Sheazsche> is that even possible? im looking for a program like RMClock for windows
<stdin> undervolt?
<_titanix88> wiki was bribed
<Sheazsche> yes undervolt my processor
<mintsoup> do i enable compiz in kubuntu the same way i did in gnome by running the command compiz --replace?
<Sheazsche> so it runs cooler and gets better battery life
<stdin> Sheazsche: what processor ?
<stdin> mintsoup: yeah
<Sheazsche> stdin: what does it matter? its a pentium M 1.7
<logixoul> curious: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/archive/ntwrkstn/reskit/poscomp.mspx?mfr=true
<Sheazsche> isnt there an undervolting prog?
<_titanix88> mintsoup yes.
<jhutchins> Sheazsche: If you lower the voltage you'll increase the amperage and it will burn out faster.
<Sheazsche> amperage? what ive NEVER heard that underclocking can dmg anything
<Sheazsche> thats insane
<stdin> Sheazsche: "sudo modprobe p4-clockmod" then "echo p4-clockmod | sudo tee /etc/modules" that will load the driver and make it load on startup from now on
<joacim_> here goes another one: I've configured dual head for my nvidia card (monitor and tv) and it works super. (two screens). but when I lauch apps in KDE with my hot-keys they show up on the tv (even though the lcd is scree0 in xorg.conf). Is there any way I can change "primary" screen in KDE ?
<Sheazsche> ok.. but how do i edit the options?
<_titanix88> jhutchin; processor is not registor to obey ohms law!
<stdin> Sheazsche: you see a battery monitor ?
<jhutchins> Sheazsche: Nope.  Wats=volts*current.  Drop the volts, the current compensates.
<jhutchins> Sheazsche: That's why brown-outs kill electronics.
<logixoul> brown-outs?
<Sheazsche> jhutchins: how come ive NEVER heard this before
<Sheazsche> in fact notebook resellers dont void warranties if you undervolt, but they DO if you overclock
<jhutchins> Sheazsche: Dunno, how far did you get in electrical engineering?
<logixoul> ah nm
<cameron_> Has anyone used Virtualdub? (Does anyone know of an application like nero, Virtualdub, that would allow me to use codecs like Divx and convert them to a DVD (Mpeg-2)?
<jhutchins> Sheazsche: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohms_law
<aguitel> anyone helpme about ntfs files?
* _titanix88 say less voltage*constant current = less power consumption
<Sheazsche> http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/01/23/2028225 do a find for "serbanp (139486)" and read
<jhutchins> cameron_: Heard some talk of devede, I like tovid myself.
<NickPresta> Sheazsche, if you don't believe jhutchins, (and I encourage you to do your own research before believing someone on the internet), do some research :)
<stdin> !ntfs | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cameron_> ntfs-config
<cameron_> search that on adept
<stdin> cameron_: most (if not all) dvd authoring apps will do that
<Level15> hey, ubotu is back!
<cameron_> yep, what about menus?
<stdin> cameron_: devede can apparently do them
<aguitel> cameron,i install ntfs-config but i cannot write in this partition
<cameron_> kk, I'm checking it out right now, installing, now, done
<cameron_> go into the knosole, and type in sudo ntfs-config
<aguitel> ok
<cameron_> it should come up and you can select yhe ntfs partitions you want to mount
<_titanix88> wb ubotu(from level15)!
<mintsoup> can i do composite window transparency (is that what it's called?) in kde?
<Level15> yep! yesterday we had an impostor called ubot3 or something :D
<jhutchins> _titanix88: Guess it depends on what the constants are, eh?
<Level15> mintsoup: yes, if the composite extension is enabled for your X server
<aguitel> cameron ,there is a error
<aguitel> cameron i put in pastebin for you
<cameron_> ahh, did you manually mount the paritions in the knonsole?
<aguitel> cameron ,yes
* Level15 is thirsty
<stdin> aguitel: if it's 3 or less lines, it's ok in here
<aguitel> ok
<mintsoup> ok.. i thin it is. i have the extension section for composite in xorg.conf and it works in gnome.. any clues as to how to get it working in kde?
<cameron_> that would mean their in use
<_titanix88> constant means same as beford.
<Level15> kcontrol, there's something as for window appearance
<cameron_> Kubuntu apperently has viewing ntfs partitions built in, but that's only read-only
<aguitel>  Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<aguitel>   Major opcode:  145
<aguitel>   Minor opcode:  3
<aguitel>   Resource id:  0x0
<aguitel> Failed to open device
<aguitel> cameron,do you see
<stdin> aguitel: you can ignore those "BadDevice" errors
<cameron_> try to install Beryl, u'll have to get the repositories from the website
<aguitel> i have beryl working
<cameron_> ya, what stdin said
<cameron_> mintsoup: try to install Beryl, u'll have to get the repositories from the website
<aguitel> cameron,reinstall?
<stdin> cameron_: not for feisty
<cameron_> ntfs-config?
* _titanix88 liked beryl but discurded in favour of compiz-fusion.
<Level15> _titanix88: does it work any better? meaning, less buggy?
<aguitel> camron,you say to install beryl?
<cameron_> stdin: beryl isn't for feisty?
<_titanix88> level15 yes.
<stdin> !info beryl
<cameron_> no, I was talking to mintsoup
<ubotu> beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<mintsoup> you think beryl will work better than compiz fusion?
<stdin> cameron_:
<Assid> stdin: i got my compiz to work
<jhutchins> Sheazsche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndervoltingHowto
<whizadree> anyone know of a port scanner
<Assid> i wish it was faster tho
<whizadree> i can use
<Assid> but then.. well..
<joacim_> whizadree nmap
<cameron_> mintsoup: no, I personally don't really have a basis with usin the sui stuff for linux, I can't get my ati graphix drivers properly installed, so ignore me XD
<Angelus> hello girls!
<_titanix88> whizadree:nmap.
<duh-> haiii
<mintsoup> oh hm i use an ati 9800 with open source drivers.. but it's always worked just fine for me in gnome
<stdin> Angelus: ???
<wftl> Afternoon all. Anyone care to recommend a good, well supported (7.04 anyhow) webcam?
<duh-> i have a pc that have windows and the laptop that have kubuntu and im trying to do ics wirelessly with out a router anyone has an idea about it ?
<NickPresta> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cameron_> I don't think the O: S: drivers support hardware acceleration
<wftl> That you have personal experience with, I should have added.
<stdin> wftl: most logiteck quickcam types work
<jhutchins> !webcam | wftl
<ubotu> wftl: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<aguitel> cameron,now is working ntfs
<mintsoup> i don't know exactly how to check it.. but i think i've been using hardware acceleration.. maybe i was just halucinating it
<Angelus> jhutchins: how come i find you in every channel i go? your a ghost or somethin'? :p
<aguitel> cameron,thankz
<cameron_> aguitel: try to unmount all of your ntfs partitions
<cameron_> o, your welcome XD
<jhutchins> Angelus: Dunno, how many nets are you on?
<Angelus> 5
<duh-> i have a pc that have windows and the laptop that have kubuntu and im trying to do ics wirelessly with out a router anyone has an idea about it ?
<cameron_> mintsoup: well, you should be able to tell, you should be able to install comppiz with no problem
<Level15> ics?
<Level15> !ics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> hm
<duh-> internet connection sharing
<Level15> oh
<jhutchins> !repeat | duh-
<ubotu> duh-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wftl> jhutchins: stdin: I worded my question the way I did because I wanted to know about people's personal experience. I was kind of hoping someone had a cam they really, really liked.
<duh-> or something anything i just need to connect to the internet from my linux windows sux!
<mintsoup> well i've got compiz running right now.. i just don't have composite windows
* _titanix88 says jhutchins is a old helpful linux granddaddy
<jhutchins> Oh!  Internet Connection sharing!
<wftl> I have several working cams, but I'm only so excited about the quality of them.
<duh-> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stdin> wftl: I have a quickcam, it works. better? :p
<jhutchins> duh-:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<Level15> duh-: haven't done that, but my guess is you need to establish an ad-hoc network between your win and lin boxes
<cameron_> mintsoup: meaning you can't enable them in the maneger?
<duh-> Level15: how to do the ad-hoc on linux ?>
<mintsoup> main thing: when i turn on transparency in konsole it pokes a hole through all the windows to the desktop
<Level15> duh-: sorry, haven't really done that
<wftl> Thanks, stdin.
<jhutchins> wftl: The wiki pages are often in more depth than we can achieve on IRC, and are available even when someone who uses a webcam isn't.
<shalveen> i need help
<wftl> jhutchins: I'll do a little digging then.
<shalveen> my x chat opens and closes imediately
<stdin> try konversation...
<cameron_> mintsoup: meaning, when you enable transperency in ONE window, all of the windows behind it that DO NOT have transperency enabled have transperency under the transperent window?
<Level15> shalveen: use konversation or kopete
<jhutchins> shalveen: Run it from a console and see if it leaves any meanigful fewmets.
<shalveen> thats what im using now
<stdin> shalveen: for help with x-chat, you're better off in #ubuntu
<_titanix88> shavleen:most x gui app does the same:p
<jhutchins> shalveen: or #xchat
<Level15> mintsoup: konsole's transparency is fake; what it does is take a picture of the desktop wallpaper and draw in it's own window. that's why you can't see any windows beneath konsole, but just the desktop
* Level15 doesn't like xchat
<cameron_> o, that makes sence then
<mintsoup> k.. in gnome i was able to make the terminal composite transparent.. any way to do that in konsole?
<stdin> konsole doesn't support that in kde3.x afaik
<cameron_> Level15: disabling Kubuntu's transperency and using compiz/beryls transperency ould work then?
<shalveen> i see thanks
<Level15> mintsoup: use real transparency with kde composite manager or beryl/compiz/compiz fusion
<Level15> cameron_: should do it, yes
<_titanix88> mintsoup:use compiz fusion.
<cameron_> lol, ya
<mintsoup> i am using compiz fusion ;)
<Level15> all right fellows... g2g
<Level15> cya
<mintsoup> i can make it transparent, but not quite the way i want.. oh well
<cameron_> well, I'm sure if u mess with the different options, you can get it, I g2g 2, good luck!
* _titanix88 looks foolish when he hears mintsoup's answ.
<mintsoup> oh?
<duh-> well can someone can guide me how to setup pppoe ?
<voln> who knows about cleaning tools for kubuntu (the unnecessary files, etc)
<stdin> duh-: looked at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE ?
<mintsoup> hmm.. maybe i just won't use compiz.. it was just for flash anyways :*(
<duh-> yeh
<duh-> didn't work
<_titanix88> good 24 hour everyone.i got to sleep.
<stdin> duh-: that's all I can give, I don't use pppoe
<stdin> !info kdirstat | voln
<ubotu> voln: kdirstat: graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-3 (feisty), package size 272 kB, installed size 880 kB
<stdin> voln: sound like what you want?
<voln> during installation exist a lot of files, i don't need it
<stdin> like what?
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<timehub_> russian?
<voln> like registry garbige in windows
<voln> yes
<voln> russian
<stdin> voln: linux doesn't have a registry
<voln> really?
<stdin> yes
<stdin> that's one of it's good points
<voln> but a lot of garbige there
<stdin> where?
<jhutchins> Some of the programs obfuscate the configuration, a few actually use binary config files, but there's no central registry.
<jhutchins> Well, except for gnome.conf
<stdin> gnome is evil, that's why :p
<voln> not uninstall completly etc
<jhutchins> voln: Like what?
<stdin> what doesn't ?
<runlevelten> voln, by and large that kind of cruft isn't installed unless you install it.
<voln> during uninstalling a lot of files there exist
<stdin> where?
<runlevelten> you mean .app type files in your home directory?
<voln> in directory kubuntu
<voln> yes app, ini, etc
<runlevelten> to remove residual configurations and stuff with uninstallations, one uses apt-get --purge remove <appname>
<stdin> voln: you may have better luck in #ubuntu-ru
<voln> orphen files
<mintsoup> what's the kde window manager and how do I make it replace compiz
<runlevelten> but if you don't mean that voln, I'm finding it very hard to understand what else you could mean. :(
<stdin> mintsoup: kwin --replace
<mintsoup> hm, the bottom panel is missing
<voln> windows have one why kubuntu not?
<vzduch> voln: Winblows has what?
<runlevelten> windows have one what? Cabbage? Barnacle? Moon unit? xD
<mintsoup> oh nm it came back
<stdin> because kubuntu dose not have a registry...
<timehub_> but does wine?
<runlevelten> the registry is a horrible, horrible idea.
<stdin> yes
<timehub_> so can that get messed up
<stdin> timehub_: only if you use wine :)
<runlevelten> It combines every potential config flaw in the system into one single point of (possibly catastrophic) failure, then obfuscates it into the bargain :\
<stdin> !ru | voln
<ubotu> voln:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Assid> sup runlevelten
<runlevelten> only the .wine folder could be harmed. In that case, you'd just blow away the appropriate files. No harm done :)
<runlevelten> hey assid
* runlevelten considers the uses of the word "harm" in that sentence.
<jhutchins> I like the idea of a binary config file that's read/compiled from text config files.  If you update a text file, that part of the binary gets updated.
<runlevelten> binary config file.
<runlevelten> you just reminded me of the hideous apple "binary XML". Gah.
<runlevelten> heh
<vzduch> binary XML?  o0
<runlevelten> Yeah, binary XML. :\
* runlevelten kicks Apple.
<vzduch> what's that supposed to be?
<MaTiAz> Binary XML sounds like a hideous monster from hell which has come to eat your brains
<logixoul> true, lol.
<ardchoille> MaTiAz: lol
<runlevelten> Well it's not using an XMLesque structure in your binary data storage, it's calling it XML that's icky.
<runlevelten> I'm just looking for the relevant link ;)
#kubuntu 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<whyso> hi! im installing java and stuck on Configuring sun-java6-bin, it is text on a blue screen which an OK but now way to click it, help?
<drkfce> press tab
<whyso> ah thanx
<whyso> also how do i get 1680x1050 resolution? its my monitors native
<robotgeek> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adenicio> hi i install testdisk i want to know how to run it because im not seing it in K menu
<adenicio> hi i install testdisk i want to know how to run it because im not seing it in K menu
<adenicio> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<drkfce> I would like to edit a configuration file with a script, specifically "interfaces" within /etc/network.  Can anyone lead me to a site that would help me find out how to do that?
<robotgeek> drkfce: have you take a look at "man 5 interfaces"
<adenicio> hi i install testdisk i want to know how to run it because im not seing it in K menu
<robotgeek> adenicio: i think it is a command line utility, so you cannot run it from the K-Menu.
<robotgeek> adenicio: you need to start it from a konsole
<adenicio> ok
<adenicio> robotgeek: do u know the extention of the programmes for linux?for me to put them on the desktop?(ex:for windows its .exe)i want to put like vlc on my desktop
<robotgeek> adenicio: once you install it using adept, you can just launch it from the K-Menu
<hydrogen> if you right click it in k-menu you can add it to your desktop
<adenicio> robotgeek: but i like my way of to open a video i does drag and drop on programmes.at least if u can give me the names of the extention of programmes.
<adenicio> hydrogen: ok
<robotgeek> adenicio: should just work that way
<robotgeek> adenicio: you dont need to have an extension, that is automagic in Linux
<adenicio> hydrogen: ok i love it i can live for ever on linux
<adenicio> :)
<adenicio> robotgeek: i just wanted to know the names for linux.do u know how to keep a window in detail?so i dont have to be pressin detail all the time i surf in my hdd's
<robotgeek> adenicio: i dont understand
<sunshine125> do you mean so you can see file properties while you browse files ?
<adenicio> robotgeek: the view mode
<adenicio> sunshine125: yes detail
<adenicio> s
<goban> hi, i just installed and its great but it doesnt detect my resolution of 1680 1050 how do i fix?
<robotgeek> adenicio: Konqueror -> View -> View Mode -> Detailed
<robotgeek> adenicio: Settings -> Save View Profile "Whatever"
<adenicio> robotgeek: ok tanks thats much beter :)
<robotgeek> adenicio: cool
<Daisuke_Ido> !resolution | goban
<ubotu> goban: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sunshine125> im new to linux to but just an idea... you might be able to get ati or nvidia files somehow
<adenicio> robotgeek: is there another msn server than kotepe or amsn?kotepe keep giving me errors "unable to lookup messenger.hot.com
<WaltzingAlong> adenicio: messenger.hotmail.com ?
<robotgeek> adenicio: if kopete doesn't work, i don't know what works
<adenicio> robotgeek: and amsn takin a year to log in
<robotgeek> heh
<adenicio> robotgeek: ok
<adenicio> robotgeek: do amerok plays video's?if yes what do i have to install for it to play them?because i want to play one after the next
<m0u5e> i can't get into kubuntu :X
<m0u5e> err *ubuntu :X
<robotgeek> adenicio: kaffeine does play videos, not amarok
<whyso> !resolution told me to do the xorg reconfigure and i did, and selected 1680x1050 but still its not even an option :( i wonder y
<Daisuke_Ido> if you selected it
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll need to restart x
<adenicio> robotgeek: how do i get it to play one after the next?i dont want to be goin in the file to select a video everytime
<robotgeek> adenicio: add to playlist
<Daisuke_Ido> or just select the ones you want, right-click, and open with kaffeine
<adenicio> robotgeek: ok
<adenicio> robotgeek: how to change the mouse from one clic?
<robotgeek> adenicio: check in Mouse under system settings
<sunshine125> where can i find main additions to tribe 4 kubuntu ?
<adenicio> robotgeek: i dont see mouse.just net set,desktop,sound sys etc...
<whyso> hmm this will sound really stupid but the screen looks sort of "fuzzy"
<robotgeek> adenicio: keyboard and mouse
<adenicio> ok
<vsudilov> anyone know how to map pressing the middle mouse button to run an application?
<helpjeff_> hello
<helpjeff_> i find driver for lexmark z735
<helpjeff_> openpriniting write z730 work properly with generic postscript
<helpjeff_> but not z735
<helpjeff_> thank you
<godstorm> mm
<godstorm> is any one here?
<godstorm> knows about Ubuntu?
<angel_> hola
<angel_> hay alguien
<angel_> yes
<adenicio> robotgeek: do viruses exist for feisty?because i just download amule and i want to download so stuf.if it does have V to mess up the sys wich antivirus is best that can install from adep?
<godstormok> ok
<godstormok> i need help
<godstormok> with DNS Hosting
<robotgeek> adenicio: no need for anti virus
<godstormok> or a Hosting Server
<angel_> what is your problem???
<godstormok> i want to Hosting my Own DNS like .com or .net
<godstormok> and a IRC server to and a Web site
<angel_> OK
<godstorm> can you help me?
<whyso> mplayer says error in initializing the selected video output device help?
<adenicio> robotgeek: there are no viruses that crash linux then cool :).but is there something that can stop unwanted predator from trying  to take control of my pc?someone told me i have i tink a port open thats why people are getting in trying to conect to my pc and control it
<angel_> .com or .net in the site register.com
<godstorm> ok
<godstorm> but
<robotgeek> adenicio: sure, people can get access to your PC
<godstorm> i am with iut paying
<godstorm> it*
<godstorm> dam
<godstorm> mm
<godstorm> ok
<godstorm> i need one for a DNS free .com hosting
<angel_> may be too register.net
<godstorm> off the Linuxs
<adenicio> robotgeek: but dont they need a passw?
<godstorm> you need pay for it
<angel_> yes
<godstorm> i need a Free DNS
<godstorm> tho
<robotgeek> adenicio: no, if there is a vulnerability, they don't need a password. it should be okay though
<godstorm> to hosting my own server
<WaltzingAlong> godstorm: so no-ip.com or dyndns.org ?
<robotgeek> godstorm: try dyndns.com or no-ip.com
<angel_> im from Argentina and in this country im pay for one site .com or .net
<Assid> heya
<godstorm> thos don't work
<Assid> okay.. what would be better on a kubuntu/linux desktop?
<godstorm> i try it
<Assid> more cores? faster processors?
<godstorm> yes Assid
<Assid> godstorm: ?
<godstorm> more cpu more Fast you can go
<Assid> more cores  OR faster processors?
<angel_> the dinamic dns not permit register domain absolute
<Assid> basically 3ghz c2d or 2.4ghz c2q
<godstorm> fast Processors
<godstorm> yes assid
<adenicio> robotgeek: no its not ok because when it pops up they keep asking me if i would let them control my keyboard and mouse.if by mistak i press yes.i have also my hdd xp conected they can drop any unwanted files :(
<Assid> dude
<Assid> you arent making sense
<angel_> only dnsdyn.??????.com
<Assid> i asked what would be better
<godstorm> like
<godstorm> mm
<Assid> its an option
<Assid> i know faster and more = better
<robotgeek> adenicio: on linux? i doubt it
<godstorm> like this my.com
<godstorm> for a exp
<godstorm> it with paying
<godstorm> tho
<robotgeek> godstorm: you need to pay for domain
<robotgeek> godstorm: you might also need to pay for hosting
<godstorm> to host my own server on Linuxs?
<adenicio> robotgeek: ok but if i say yes will they control my mouse?
<adenicio> robotgeek: for real?
<godstorm> lol
<angel_> yes .com or .net = $$$$
<robotgeek> adenicio: not sure what you are talking about, sorry. i have not used it, sorry
<adenicio> robotgeek: ok
<angel_> people im going  to sleep. Arribederchi
<godstorm> ok
<godstorm> angel_:
<godstorm> ty
<angel_> yes????
<godstorm> i said ty
<godstorm> lol
<godstorm> nn hun
<angel_> ty man
<angel_> What is ty????
<Daisuke_Ido> "thank you"
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<luckyone_> thank you
<luckyone_> anyone in here know about PHP caching?
<angel_> OK.....to welcome??????
<Assid> luckyone_: try eaccelerator
<greg_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubuntu> hi
<ai__> hi
<ai__> where is the chanel for kde4 ?
<killroy_2> I'm running kubuntu feisty and fo some reason although I can burn a dvd, my system won't read them - they simply show up as blank.  Any ideais?
<hangthedj> what burner program are you using?
<Lynoure> hangthedj: who? or anyone?
<Lynoure> hangthedj: Just plain old k3b
<hangthedj> i'm not sure, i'm on my server so i have no scroll back.
<hangthedj> didn't somebody say they can't read they're burned dvds?
<vzduch> killroy_2 was spoken to
<vzduch> [09:20:52]  < killroy_2> I'm running kubuntu feisty and fo some reason although I can burn a dvd, my system won't read them - they simply show up as blank.  Any ideais?
<vzduch> mornin'
<arun> i have java runtime environment installed, but websites dont appear correctly in my firefox
<arun> it says 'additional plugins required'
<vzduch> how did you install?  and what exactly?
<arun> sun java
<pag> arun, sun-java6-plugin  maybe?
<daleach> hey guys when my system did one of the periodic disk checks at startup ...I noticed some crazy swap partition error I forgot exactly what it said but something like it couldn't read it.. can I pull up a log of that message?  Also when I do 'free' I get for the swap: 0 0 0 (!?!?)
<arun> i dont have the plugin installed.. i have sun-java6 and sun-java6-jre
<Lynoure> killroy_2: have you tried if some other system would show them?
<arun> thanks pag
<killroy_2> hangthedj: makedvd
<daleach> you have to link
<daleach> to the jre
<killroy_2> I think my burner is whacked
<daleach> in a firefox directory
<daleach> I think that's how I did it
<hangthedj> killroy_2: are you trying to burn movies, or trying to convert avi's or mpegs to dvd?
<killroy_2> I can read some CD's and DVD (commerial ones) and not those burned on other burners.  And when I burn a dvd it won't play on my machine nor my dvd player, but the exact same files burn and play on another machine
<Lynoure> killroy_2: usually, in that case you get an error of some kind, So it does not hurt to try. Bought dvds show fine?
<arun> daleach: how exactly
<daleach> arun looking it up
<killroy_2> I've converted a PAL video to NTSC
<daleach> one sec
<killroy_2> with tovid
<vzduch> I think it was /usr/share/mozilla/plugins/
<killroy_2> and burned it on a different machine.  the dvd plays brilliantly in dvd player
<killroy_2> but a dvd with source files burned on that machine doesn't even read on mine
<killroy_2> and though mined doesn't generate any errors, the resulting dvd when I do burn is unplayable...
<killroy_2> ergo I think my burner is whacked
<daleach> libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/local/jdk1.6.0_01/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so*
<hangthedj> unplayable = blank?
<daleach> is what i get when I do an ls
<daleach> that file is in
<daleach> my
<daleach> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<killroy_2> hangthedj: yeah, my machine mounts the disc and reports blank
<hangthedj> killroy_2: and you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<killroy_2> hangthedj: but you can clearly see it's been burned.. and the dvd player retuns a "disc dirty" error... whateve that is.  It's ain't dirty
<killroy_2> hangthedj: think do
<killroy_2> hangthedj: pretty sure... checking
<killroy_2> hangthedj: yep, installed...
<killroy_2> pretty sure it's the drive.  If I can't read a data dvd burned on another machine, it's likely the drive
<hangthedj> killroy_2: i'm not sure, i haven't had many problems with dvd burners, so i don't have much experience in fixing them :/
<daleach> oh
<daleach> it looks like you can do
<daleach> the link to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins also
<daleach> I guess
<killroy_2> hangthedj: I think I just needed to bounce the ideas out of my head.  I think I already new the problem.  I'll just go buy me a replacement.
<daleach> arun you there?
<daleach> sudo ln -s <jrelocation> <firefoxpluginlocation>
<daleach> anyone know about my swap disk issue
<daleach> what kinds of numbers do you guys get when you run "free" (for swap)
<vzduch> exec -o free
<vzduch> fsck
<vzduch>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<vzduch> Mem:        775632     767624       8008          0     167432     361528
<vzduch> -/+ buffers/cache:     238664     536968
<vzduch> Swap:      1574360     175480    1398880
<daleach> see yeah i get 0's for the last 3
<daleach> hah
<daleach> that's BAD right?
<vzduch> I guess so
<daleach> what is that exec thing btw?
<keh7d> hi can anyone help me figure out why i can't set my reso. higher than 1024x768? please?
<adenicio> robotgeek: konkeror keep saying Unknown host www.google.com.why?does it do that when u are downloading with adept?i dont have dsl just dial up
<pag> adenicio, does ping work?  (  ping google.com  )
<adenicio> pag:??? how do, i ping google?
<keh7d> is 1024x768 the highest resolutions supported on kubuntu?
<adenicio> and where?
<pag> adenicio, I gave you the command... open konsole and type: ping google.com
<pag> adenicio, see if it works and stop it with ctrl+c after ~20 seconds
<adenicio> keh7d: why do u want to go hygher?is your eyes to small?:-D
<pag> keh7d, I use 1280x1024 just fine...
<keh7d> yes my eyes are very small...
<pag> keh7d, see if resolution you want is enabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adenicio> pag: ping: unknown host google.com
<keh7d> pag -- thnx for the tip i'll check it out
<pag> adenicio, but you still are able to be on irc? or are you using a different computer?
<adenicio> pag: in the place of ping do i have to put numbers?
<keh7d> ahh, it has the wrong monitor listed. do i need to manually edit the xorg.conf? auto-detect somehow?
<daleach> keh7d you should definitely try to google your monitor make and number with ubuntu
<daleach> don't worry about kubuntu specifically
<pag> keh7d, if it already has autodetected it wrong, it probably wont help autodetecting it again... just edit it manually  (or pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ) it and I can  take a look at it)
<daleach> widescreen or regular ? (regular is easier)
<adenicio> pag: the first time i conect to the net on linux it was the same prob but i could of still chat on konversation but couldnt surf.i created a new account to see and it work.now all wa happen i was watch cartoon on kafein and adept crash,itry to surf to look for something it give me an error
<pag> !aptfix | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<chovy> how come my screen saver never activates?
<adenicio> pag: now adept giving me errors too
<keh7d> pag -- i pasted it under "keh7d"
<keh7d> seems strange that my xorg.conf is diff. than what it lists under system settings
<pag> keh7d, you need to give link to your paste, otherwise it's (almost?) impossible to find
<keh7d> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33311/
<adenicio> pag: it kill my downloads :(
<pag> keh7d, well... the highes reso defined is 1024x768.. which reso are you trying to achieve?
<adenicio> pag: does ares or limewire existe for linux?
<pag> !limewire | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<keh7d> pag-- under section "screen" doesnt it have a mode listed as 1280x960?
<adenicio> pag: and ares wich i like best
<pag> keh7d, oh.. sorry, didn't notice at first.
<pag> adenicio, hmm.. I never heard of that programm :-/
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The kexi package is part of the KDE Office Suite." I am going to stay with my OO.o Office. When installing kexi, would I have to install a lot of general-purpose KDE program packages also?
<adenicio> pag: ok
<keh7d> pag -- note that it says "COMPAQ 910" and the modelname as "Dell E153FP"
<keh7d> not right i think.
<pag> keh7d, I'm not too familiar with widescreen resolutions... maybe you need nvidia closed drivers?
<keh7d> does "closed" mean drivers that are distributed with the product?
<pag> keh7d, closed as in not open source. iow. Nvidias 'official' drivers
<pag> !nvidia | keh7d
<ubotu> keh7d: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<keh7d> pag, ubotu -- thnx i'll giv it a try.
<adenicio> pag: when u download a prog it does be in the k menu right but if its not there u have to run it in a konsole?if yes how?by ritten the name?
<kasina> hi
<pag> adenicio, yup... it's usually just the name of the programm in lowercase... ie. firefox / kcontrol ...
<chovy> does anyone know how to enable screensaver?
<fsbenap1> it should be by its name. Look at package files and look for files in /bin, or /usr/bin directories
<pag> fsbenap1, " which packagename " is easier ;)
<kasina> I want to open some port on my Kubuntu but have no idea how to go about it. Anyone help please
<fsbenap1> I think by default all ports are open. You should take a look at iptables.
<fsbenap1> Or you can use some graphical frontend like Guarddog or something
<Karti> Hi all, wonder if someone could have a look at this crontab error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33314/ When I run the script and test it outside the cron it works fine, but when I run it as a cron job, it appears to only copy across part of the tar file. Many thanks
<Daxana> Hi.. I learnt manual installation of a.deb
<pag> Karti, do not use shortcuts like ~
<Karti> pag: thanks will try that
<adenicio> pag: wa is ie.?
<pag> adenicio, in example  (I think...)
<Daxana> but after put command sudo dpkg -i (files) I don't know what's to do ? Anyone can help
<adenicio> pag: lol ok if u say so
<pag> Daxana, well.. it usually starts installing and tells you when its done..
<Daxana> Pag: So what's I do is wait ?
<pag> adenicio, in fact it means "id est" = " "That is (to say)", "in other words", or sometimes "in this case" "  (Wikipedia rocks :)
<pag> Daxana, probably... iirc dpkg outputs commants about it's progress...
<Daxana> pag : It said " unpackaging (files)" and "setting ..(files). Nothing happened
<adenicio> pag: lol ok.i install doscan run in a konsole it say:"doscan: mandatory --port argument is missing"
<Karti> pag: Sorry that made no difference
<pag> Daxana, is it still loading, or did it put you back to username@host thingy?
<Daxana> Pag: No. it is done loading.
<adenicio> pag: wat does it mean and where can i get watever is missin
<adenicio> ?
<pag> adenicio, dunno - I'm not familiar with that programm
<adenicio> ok
<adenicio> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pag> Daxana, then it should be ready... try sudo apt-get -f install   to see if you have all depencies handled, and you should be fine
<Daxana> pag : filex ext is a.deb. Should i put all name again -f.deb ??
<adenicio> pag: i install ntfs-3g n fuse to rite on my xp partition etc but how do i use it?i cant get true to rite on the ntfs partition etc
<pag> Daxana, no. just the part I gave you.. no extra arguments needed
<pag> adenicio, edit your fstab file to use ntfs-3g driver instead of plain ntfs
<Daxana> pag : the name is opera_9.22-2007071.5-share-qt_en_i386.deb
<pag> Daxana, do you have opera in your menus? (or does it launch from console?)
<pag> Daxana, the programm I mean
<adenicio> pag: fstab?
<pag> adenicio, thi file... /etc/fstab   it can be edited with sudo vim /etc/fstab
<pag> adenicio, ermm.. make that command kdesu kate /etc/fstab  instead
<Daxana> pag:Thank you, yes it is there on a menu.
<pag> Daxana, if it launches fine, then your installation is done :)
<adenicio> pag: and wat do i have to do to rite on the ntfs partion.where do i modifier on the kdesu kate /etc/fstab file?
<pag> adenicio, jut replace ntfs with ntfs-3g
<Daxana> Pag: wow..it cool. i start like using apt :).
<adenicio> pag: ok done that.i try putin a file to my xp partition it says coulld not write to it
<pag> adenicio, remount the partition first
<pag> adenicio, sudo umount /media/YourWindows && sudo mount -a
<vzduch> putin? o0
<vzduch> UUID=60684C8E684C653E /media/winxp    ntfs-3g    defaults,locale=de_DE.utf8       0       0
<vzduch> hm?  I thought I had some uid and gid settings there..
<keh7d> how do I close my "X" session? won't i not have access to the terminal?
<vzduch> keh7d: ?
<adenicio> pag: wooptydoo it work :-D .i had to open a root konsole and type"mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/partion name -o force
<adenicio> pag: to mount it back
<adenicio> pag tanks
<pag> np :)
<arun> I have four logical drives on my computer. One of them (40GB) has Windows XP installed on it, the second is a 40GB NTFS drive to store files, the third is a FAT32 partition to share files between my Windows and Kubuntu, and the fourth is a 51GB partition with Kubuntu installed. I want to delete the 40GB NTFS storage partition, and extend my Kubuntu partition to 90GB. I am thinking of doing this using GParted. What would be the best way to go about
<arun> this?
<arun> anyone?
<keh7d> vzduch -- sry. i guess i meant x server
<logixoul> Hi. When I yank out the network cable http://localhost (apache2) is still accessible, but ONLY with non-kde apps (wget, firefox...). Any pointers much appreciated.
<pag> arun, drives (as in HD's) or do you mean partitions?
<arun> logical drives
<arun> partitions
<vistakiller> keh7d why you want to do this?
<keh7d> well i need to close it before i can install a nvidia driver apparently. are there ways around?
<pag> arun, so you want to remove second and extend fourth without touching the one between them?
<vistakiller> try the envy script
<vistakiller> is much easier
<pag> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<arun> pag: yes.. remove second and extend fourth without touching the windows partition or the one between them. i also dont want to mess grub up.
<vistakiller> i have use it many times whithout prob
<vzduch> arun: back up what you have on the 2nd NTFS partition, then grab a live CD, delete the partition and add the space to your Kubuntu partition (if that works; if not, you'll need to reinstall), edit your Kubuntu's fstab and, if need be, /boot/grub/menu.lst & be happy :)
<adenicio> pag: arun lol why do i have a felin somethings might go wrong?
<adenicio> :-/
<vistakiller> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<keh7d> ok...it doesn't seem to hard to just close down x server and then run the nvidia shell script
<pag> keh7d, why are you running nvidias script?
<keh7d> sry. the installer
<arun> vzduch: does it usually work? is there a chance extending the partition could go wrong?
<pag> keh7d, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<vzduch> arun: as pag pointed out, the fact that the partitions are not behind each other could be a problem
<vzduch> I don't know if that's possible
<keh7d> pag -- interesting, its doing something. what's it doing again?
<pag> keh7d, it's installing the drivers
<keh7d> no way!
<keh7d> easy.
<pag> keh7d, yup...
<arun> vzduch: so basically i'm stuck with the ntfs partition?
<pag> keh7d, enabling them is the hard part :-/
<pag> keh7d, so take backup:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<keh7d> pag -- backed up. do you have a link for some enabling instructions?
<openorigin> Hello everybody, there is no www-data user or group in my system even after installing LAMP
<keh7d> this might work -- http://ramikayyali.com/archives/2005/11/27/nvidia
<pag> keh7d, link? I've got a command :)  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<vzduch> arun: only possibility I see that saves both the Winblows install and Kubuntu is removing the NTFS storage partition _and_ the FAT32 partition and create new ones, this time w/ the FAT partition in 2nd place, then you have free space directly before your Kubuntu partition and could add that (if possible, which I don't know)
<keh7d> pag -- lol, so hard because...?
<arun> vzduch: hmm..
<arun> vzduch: thanks
<vzduch> but my suggestion would rather be leaving the partitions as-is, only reformatting the 2nd NTFS to ext3 or whatever you like and use that e.g. as /home
<pag> keh7d, well.. for me it managed to forget the place of card, so it didn't want to start X
<adenicio> pag: how do u format hdd's?
<pag> keh7d, so just in case: you can revert your backup by doing sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arun> vzduch: will i be able to read the ext3 partition from my kubuntu?
<vzduch> of course
<arun> and if i format that as /home, then what happens to my current home directory
<vzduch> arun: you would copy your existing /home over there and mount the new partition as /home
<pag> adenicio, gparted is a nice tool  (dd works too, but if used wrong it can cause too great damage so I can't really reccomend that)
<keh7d> pag -- yea it didn't want it to be easy for me either (apparently)
<arun> vzduch: is that easy to do?
<ashokraja> how can i have muliple ssh key based  authentication login to different servers from my machine ?
<vzduch> haven't done it yet.. but apart from possible initial permission problems it should be a breeze
<adenicio> pag: ok
<Lynoure> ashokraja: sure, just repeat the process for each
<pag> keh7d, try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ashokraja> but the is only one public key and one private key i can hold on my machine .
<adenicio> pag: feisty dont have a intergrate tool to format?
<ashokraja> but there is only one public key and one private key i can hold on my machine .
<Lynoure> ashokraja: what's limiting you to that?
<arun> vzduch: but then it'll be 40GB for /home and 50GB for the rest of it?
<pag> adenicio, it has, but it hasn't got a GUI
<pag> adenicio, sudo apt-get install gparted   installs the nice and working GUI for those purposes
<Lynoure> ashokraja: and, you can use same pair for different competers if you wish.
<vzduch> arun: it's a bit sh*tty, yes.. would perhaps be the best solution to delete everything apart from the Winblows install & create new partitions
<Lynoure> s/competers/computers
<vzduch> make a 10-15 GB / and a large /home
<ashokraja> oh, ok i will try it .. Thanks buddy
<Lynoure> ashokraja: good luck
<arun> vzduch: yup, seems that way. but if i reinstall kubuntu, can i save all my settings somewhere? i dont want to configure everything all over again
<Wiggles> Hi.
<arun> hey Wiggles
<LinuxAddict> Hey there
<Wiggles> I can't seem to use kmail without installing kontact
<Wiggles> is there a way around this?
<LinuxAddict> kmail runs inside kontact
<LinuxAddict> not that i know of
<pag> Wiggles, alt+f2 -> kmail
<arun> Wiggles: do you have kontact installed?
<vzduch> arun: you can back up your /home, your /etc, and there is a way to save your current package selection to a file so you can reinstall those packages later, but the latter I don't know how to do
<Wiggles> i do, but i don't need anything  else inside kontact
<arun> vzduch: so after i reinstall, i should just replace my /home and /etc folders with my backed up ones?
<arun> Wiggles: do what pag said
<Wiggles> ok
<Wiggles> that works
<arun> Wiggles: press alt+f2 and type kmail
<vzduch> arun: or at least their content w/ the content of the backups
<Wiggles> can I add that to my menu somehow?
<arun> vzduch: and that's it?
<vzduch> Wiggles: KMail should already be in the menu
<vzduch> arun: yep
<arun> vzduch: damn i'll have to install my nvidia drivers and all that stuff again
<arun> aaaaa
<vzduch> putting backups of /home back in the system is what I did a few times now
<vzduch> arun: that'll be necessary of course
<keh7d> pag -- so I am at the "resolutions" screen, stupid question but how do I "check" (as in mark for keeping) a resolution?
<pag> keh7d, space(?)
<ashokraja> what is this file ment for --> /home/ashokraja/.ssh/identity ?
<keh7d> pag -- nice...
<arun> vzduch: i initially formatted that way, because kubuntu was just like a 'hobby' thing. i thought it was cool, so i was using it. but now, after having used it for a couple years, i find that it's become my primary OS for both work and other things.
<arun> vzduch: another thing.. what about my samba shared folders? i'm sharing a folder with my vmware/windows installation.. will i have to create everything again after reinstalling?
<Lynoure> ashokraja: it's where people often keep their primary ssh private key
<vzduch> arun: no idea about that w/o further investigation
<Lynoure> ashokraja: you can use  -i identity_file
<Lynoure> ashokraja: that lets you specify other file to use
<arun> hey Lynoure, how's it going
<Lynoure> arun: it's ok. a quiet weekend.
<ashokraja> ok buddy
<keh7d> pag -- should i restart or anything?
<ashokraja> can i put more than one private key in the same file ?
<Lynoure> ashokraja: no, you need separate files, I think
<Lynoure> ashokraja: you can you ssh-keygen with -f to specify the file it creates
<ashokraja> but in my case i want different private key to authenticate different client in to my single server.
<trekdanne> isn't there something like $USER/.ssh/authorized/
<ashokraja> but that file is to hold the public keys not the private keys
<Lynoure> ashokraja: the key you put on the server is the public one, so it is not harmful to use just one keypair
<ashokraja> ok
<ashokraja> thank to all
<Lynoure> oh, went
<keh7d> YAY! running nvidia drivers!
<pag> keh7d, try that command: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<keh7d> got a "yes"
<pag> keh7d, and sorry I didn't answer to your previous question - I wasn't at the computer then
<keh7d> pag -- no prob.
<pag> keh7d, great, it means all works :)  Did you got the resolution right?
<keh7d> haha. well no. still stuck at 1024x768
<keh7d> also, my refresh rate is limited to 54 Hz
<arun> keh7d: you might have to edit your xorg.conf
<vzduch> keh7d: there take a look at the 'Section "Monitor"', especially the values for HorizSync and VertRefresh
<vzduch> these must match the ranges that your monitor can handle
<keh7d> vzduch -- ok, they are set Horiz 30-65 and Vert 50-75.
<keh7d> guess i better find out what my monitor can handle.,
<vzduch> are these the correct values for your monitor?
<keh7d> ill look.
<vzduch> if not, change accordingly
<adenicio> pad are these stuf we download with adept free?
<keh7d> vzduch -- says  Horiz 60 khz and Vert 75 hz, so the ranges should be fine...
<vzduch> keh7d: what monitor you have?
<keh7d> Dell E153FP
<prag2002> evening kubuntu peoples
<arun> hey prag2002
<vzduch> evening?  you in East Asia or so?
<pag> adenicio, everything in adept is free as in beer - most of them are also free as in speech
<prag2002> sarchastia...I'm in the US
<arun> i never understood the free as in beer phrase
<pag> arun, me neither :)
<vzduch> arun: 'free as in beer' == at no cost
<arun> vzduch: i know what it means
<keh7d> where is beer free?
<arun> i just dont know where it came from
<prag2002> I'm on my way there
<arun> what's a 'dock application bar' and 'universal sidebar'
<vzduch> keh7d: should be OK.. even though I found specs that say for HorizSync 30-63
<arun> ok never mind the universal sidebar, but what's a dock application bar
<arun> what purpose does it serve
<prag2002> its like the dock on mac?
<keh7d> vzduch, i guess manually edit the xorg.conf file is the only way then?
<arun> keh7d: back it up first
<vzduch> I guess it doesn't really matter if it gives a little more than you have in the specs
<vzduch> but you can try though
<keh7d> ok. it is still strange to me that the xorg file has many more resolutions listed than are available under "system settings"
<pag> arun, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2348707&postcount=10
<arun> thanks pag
<vzduch> [offtopic]  isn't Pag one of the Adriatic islands of Croatia?
<pag> vzduch, huh? :P
<vzduch> just wondering =D
<linuxcrazy> howdee wiggles
<Wiggles> i installed compiz, how do i use it?
<linuxcrazy> got a hammer?
<Wiggles> what?
<linuxcrazy> a hammer
<Wiggles> whats a hammer?
<linuxcrazy> a tool used for beating nails into wood and other sundry pounding services
<vzduch> hehe
<Wiggles> why would i need a hammer to use compiz?
<linuxcrazy> just thought it might help matters
<Wiggles> i don't think it will
<Wiggles> i imagine a hammer might make things worse
<linuxcrazy> make you feel better, it would, dont lie
<Wiggles> lol
<linuxcrazy> re 7
<keh7d> when i change the reso. settings under "system settings" they don't stay (each time i go back they have reverted to 1024x768)
<keh7d> als the refresh values are different than what is listed under xorg.conf...
<linuxcrazy> whats your max resolution in your monitor settings in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<keh7d> 1280x960@60 is max
<keh7d> but 1280x960@50 is all i can adjust to, and it doesnt stay anyway
<vzduch> keh7d: according to the specs I found your monitor has a native res of 1024x768
<keh7d> vzduc, does that mean I can't change it?
<keh7d> vzduch*
<vzduch> at least it's not very handy to use a higher res
<pag> !tab | keh7d, just as hint
<ubotu> keh7d, just as hint: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<keh7d> ubotu: cool, i knew about the command line. thnx for the tip
<Wiggles> i can't find the beryl manager
<Wiggles> how can i run it?
<keh7d> and ubotu is just a bot. how foolish of me
<pag> Wiggles, alt+f2 -> beryl-manager
<linuxcrazy> dontcha hate it when that happens keh7d
<keh7d> linuxcrazy: yep.
<Wiggles> pag: "Could not run the specified command." I get that
<pag> Wiggles, do you have it installed?  " sudo apt-get install beryl-manager " in konsole
<keh7d> vzduch -- can i circumvent the native reso.?
<linuxcrazy> see also: hammer keh7d
<Wiggles> uh oh
<keh7d> hammer? im not ready to giv up on this frustrating piece of junk.
<Wiggles> i ran it and lost my panel and titlebar
<pag> Wiggles, panel? -strange...  titlebar? - yup.. I'm not surpriced :-/  alt+f2 -> kwin --replace  should get the titlebar back
<vzduch> keh7d: use 1024x768 or buy a monitor that _can_ do 1280x1024
<keh7d> vzduch, haha well at least i hav the driver installed
<keh7d> damn.
<Wiggles> alt+f2 isn't working anymore :(
<Wiggles> reboot?
<keh7d> thnx everyone. im gna check ebay for a new monitor
<pag> Wiggles, maybe... or if you still have konsole open, you can enter the command there too
<Wiggles> i lost konsole
<setkeh> wassup guys
<linuxcrazy> me barely
<setkeh> lol
<setkeh> has any one here have much experiance with slackware
<Wiggles> so... does this mean no beryl?
<snipex> im gnome user and i have amarok installed but it refuses to play because there is no mp3 support for it. when it shows message No MP3 Support it stops responding. what packages do i have to install in synaptic ?
<pag> snipex, make sure you have enabled multiverse
<pag> snipex, and the package is libxine-extracodecs
<linuxcrazy> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<trekdanne> setkeh: i used to always use slackware before ubuntu
<snipex> pag thank you
<vzduch> trekdanne: why switch from Slack to *buntu?
<setkeh> trekdanne:  i dont know what i buggerd up lol but all i get is a dos like system lol
<Wiggles> could it be a driver problem thats messing beryl up?
<linuxcrazy> (whispers) hammer hammer hammer
<setkeh> does any one know where i screwed up slack ???????
<linuxcrazy> this bites, I'm on a friends xp box and I cant play along with our home game
<setkeh> btw all my linux os's are runn through vmware i normally run xp for my gameing and linux for nearly the rest
<linuxcrazy> ooh how do I remote into a kubuntu box from windoze?
<linuxcrazy> I can log on via ssh, but no preety windoze
<nobbi> hallo an alle
<setkeh> O_o
<vzduch> linuxcrazy: ssh is cmdline-only.. if you want teh graphical sh*t you need e.g. VNC
<setkeh> vzduch:  i just spent like 2 hours downloading and installing all the packages for ubuntu lol
<trekdanne> vzduch, setkeh, overall the difference between slack and ubuntu isn't that big. The main reason I switched to ubuntu was that the slackware team took to long between each releases
<trekdanne> too long
<trekdanne> and basically some choices are just plain weird, like using the lilo bootloader as default
<setkeh> lol im just downloading as many distros as i cand find an installing them to vm ware but i tried to install slackware but i messed something up i think as it only acts like windows DOS
<vzduch> setkeh: Slack doesn't start a GUI by default
<vzduch> you have to manually invoke it  startx
<setkeh> vzduch:  startx ????? thats what starts it ?????
<vzduch> setkeh: yep
<waylandbill> setkeh: slack may not be an initial choice of distros
<trekdanne> hmm install kdm and make it go to runlevel 5
<waylandbill> setkeh: it assumes you know the workings of the system well.
<bjwebb> hi
<trekdanne> slackware is generally depleated, however the BSD-styled init file is kinda nice
<setkeh> i am a fiddler lol i just like playing around with new things lol
<trekdanne> !hi | bjwebb
<ubotu> bjwebb: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bjwebb> where could i find a list of all codecs i need to install ontop of a fresh kubuntu
<setkeh> thats why i am playing with linux atm lol
<bjwebb> so i can just do one big apt-get command
<trekdanne> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trekdanne> but mainly "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" and fetching the binary codecs from MPlayers homepage should do the trick
<bjwebb> hmm okay
<waylandbill> setkeh: keep in mind that slack doesn't have anything as advanced as apt. Many things have to be installed from source with you being responsible for the prerequisites. It'll teach you alot of how linux works though.
<setkeh> waylandbill:  well im just about to shut down thin virtual machine and start up slacks one and try this "startx"' thing and have a look lol
<setkeh> be back in about 10 - 15 mins
<cplusplus> what is the /proc filesystem?
<trekdanne> hmm, I find the ./configure, make, make install cycle just rather cumbersome, it I not gonna customize anything anyway
<trekdanne> cplusplus: a way for the kernel to get information to applications
<trekdanne> or rather make the information available in userspace
<trekdanne> and it works the other way too, i must point out
<trekdanne> you can set stuff up in the kernel by changing stuff under /proc
<cplusplus> ok
<trekdanne> it isn't files as files on a hard drive but virtual files as FIFOs and stuff
<cplusplus> its a virtual filesystem?
<waylandbill> yes, in memory..
<waylandbill> cplusplus: this may help: http://www.freeos.com/articles/2879/
<cplusplus> what is /root used for?
<trekdanne> generally the home directory of the root user
<birol> ola
<cplusplus> ah just the home dir of root?
<cplusplus> ups
<trekdanne> hi birol
<trekdanne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cRy089> ;)
<waylandbill> cplusplus: the Table 3-2 on this page explains the various directories found in a typical linux system: http://linuxbasics.org/course/book/sect_03_01
<cplusplus> then i need to find out the difference between /bin /sbin and /usr/sbin ....
<cplusplus> thats in the book?
<trekdanne> note that the names are arbitrary and differ among linux distros.
<cplusplus> each linux distry has /bin and /sbin
<trekdanne> hmm yea
<waylandbill> cplusplus: they dont have too but usually do in a 'typical' situation.
<trekdanne> you may want to research the $PATH  var also if you are unfamilar with how the file system lookup works
<ijuz> when i press the sleep button on my laptop the suspend to ram (or more exact the resume) fails, but when i start /etc/apt/sleep.sh it works... has somebody an idea what in kde is screwing up the process?
<waylandbill> cplusplus: that whole book is a great read.
<cplusplus> they dont write a lot about /bin and /sbin
<trekdanne> hmm cplusplus, IIRC sbin is sort for super binary, programs made to be run by the super user, root
<lockd> anyone know what ssbin means, I've seen it some places but not Ubuntu
<cplusplus> yeah but i see a /usr/sbin ...
<cplusplus> thats not only for root?
<waylandbill> cplusplus: /usr/sbin is 'non-essential' system binaries
<lockd> like iwconfig, and things - they just aren't essential to a running system
<cplusplus> and bin ?
<cplusplus> all other binaries
<trekdanne> waylandbill: hmm so "sbin" is short for "system binary" not "super binary"
<cplusplus> oh
<waylandbill> it's really a hold over from the unix file system standard; http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/index.html#TOC
<waylandbill> trekdanne: yeah. system.
<trekdanne> ok sorry
<lockd> waylandbill: It's a hold over maybe, but there's no reason to change
<trekdanne> isn't there a "linux distro" file system standard too?
<waylandbill> lockd: maybe an inheritence of is a better way to put it.
<trekdanne> hmm but it does exist a standard how the files should be put in direcories under a linux system so linux distos will be compatible
<trekdanne> i don't recall that POSIX  specifies where the files should be ?? am i correct?
<lockd> trekdanne: AFAICT it doesn't, because even NT kernel qualifies
<lockd> trekdanne: as far as file system standard, there's the linux filesystem hierarchy.. I don't know any distros that don't use it
<waylandbill> distros aren't required to use the typical hierarchy though since open source can let them change the code to how they like and then redistribute it.
<trekdanne> lockd: hmm yea that's it
<lockd> waylandbill: well, -distributions- can't really do that
<trekdanne> waylandbill: you're right ofc. but there is a project that "enforce" compatibilty between distros
<trekdanne> and they are kinda hard that "dd" should be under /bin etc ...
<lockd> trekdanne: why not? it's not a system binary, and it's useful to single user systems
<coup1> exit
<trekdanne> lockd: ??
<lockd> waylandbill: other (non-packaged) programs could cough on a non-standard hierarchy
<trekdanne> lol @ coup1
<waylandbill> not part of the base system of course... such as some distros put kde in /usr/bin and others under /opt.
<lockd> trekdanne: dd should be under /bin for those reasons
<lockd> trekdanne: things only useful to multi-user systems = /usr/*
<trekdanne> lockd: ah. just an example
<trekdanne> lockd: that this project has made a standard where it says "dd go under /bin"
<waylandbill> trekdanne: what's the name of the project, btw?
<trekdanne> am not sure
<trekdanne> and a quick google doesn't find anything either
<trekdanne> but i'm pretty sure it does exist
<trekdanne> at least a few years ago
<AngelEyes1701> Hi, I am looking for some assistance with configuring my screen refresh rate?
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: are you using the nvidia binary driver?
<Taatelipalmu> Hi, I need a little help. I have a FAT32 disk I want to use as storage in both windows and linux, but I'm unable to change the permissions. I try to change them in super user konqueror, (Right Click > properties... Permissions), but it won't do it. No error message or anything, it just closes the properties window without changing anything. What should I do?
<cplusplus> did u change it under windows?
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The kexi package is part of the KDE Office Suite." I am going to stay with my OO.o Office. When installing kexi, would I have to install a lot of general-purpose KDE program packages also?
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: on IRC the prefered way to spefify to whom you are talking is using the nick like this <-
<Taatelipalmu> When I ran konqueror, it gave me two "X error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device ###" might that have anything to do with it?
<Taatelipalmu> cplusplus: I formatted the partition under a xubuntu livecd
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: so do you have a nvidia card?
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: Like so?
<trekdanne> yes exactkly
<cplusplus> do you use samba?
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: Not a clue. It's a new desktop and the screencard is onboard.
<sinep> i need a good flashplayer for firefox and a media player that can replace windows media player... Any recommendations on this?
<Taatelipalmu> Not that I know of. That's for file sharin, right..? Do I need it for using the partition cross-OS?
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: How would i go about figuring out what kind of screen card I have?
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: hmm running lspci in a console should do the trick
<Taatelipalmu> Kubuntu is pretty much in the state I installed it in
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: you know how to do that?
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: Yeah I do have some geek in me. :)
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: Seems what I am looking for is:  VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3343 (rev 01)
<waylandbill> Taatelipalmu: you need to set the default mask that mount uses for that paritition.
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: Or "VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3343 (rev 01)" to be more exact.
<Taatelipalmu> Mkay, how do I do that? (/linux newb)
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: the second I think
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: It's the same line. I just copied only half of it the first time. :)
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: actually I'm not familar with VIA's cards ? do they actually do 3d-cards
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: I have no idea. It's an onboard card, as I've said.
<cplusplus>  /opt is used for packages right?
<waylandbill> Taatelipalmu: one way is in the fstab. This page explains a little: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<vzduch> /opt is almost unused these days
<cplusplus> why?
<trekdanne> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vzduch> cplusplus: ask the packagers
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: nvm the bot wait a sec plz
<Taatelipalmu> Okay, will try. Thanks waylandbill.
<vzduch> only thing i have in /opt is CrossOver
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: you may need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: I am not used to feeling like such a n00b. It's just that Linux requires some getting used to.
<setkeh> i got into slack lol
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: Why and how?
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: hmm i'm thinking if there's some automatically way to do this
<setkeh> but my keyboard doesent like it much it keeps ssssssssstttttrrrrreeeecccchhhiiinnnnggg my words in a random fasion lol
<waylandbill> setkeh: increase the repeat rate delay in kcontrol
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: xorg takes care of the display and graphic card drivers and stuff and /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the main configuration file
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: It took me several hours to get Linux to read my old Windows HDs. Now I just want the screen to stop blinking...
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: Yeah, that much i did figure out from some extensive Googling.
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: did you use to download some drivers to windows to make the card work?
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: This desktop is a Windows virgin. It has never been touched by Microsoft. I wanted her to be an open source only machine.
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: But I am beginning to seriously consider making her a dual-boot.
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: ah ok. try to run "kdesu kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: hmm yea as you said it takes some time to get used too
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: scroll down to the "Section "Monitor""
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: Computer says: "kwrite: not found"
<trekdanne> are you running kubuntu?
<setkeh> waylandbill:  ill write it down so when i boot it up again i can change it :D i cant at the mment lol as its on vmware an im useing ubuntu on vmware at the moment because my host os is downloading lol and im talking to mah missus lol
<trekdanne> or ordinary ubunutu?
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: I haven't got a clue?
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: How do I check?
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: ah you probably run ubuntu
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: And what's the difference?
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: Is that a good or a bad thing?
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE and ubuntu is ubuntu with GNOME
<waylandbill> shouldn't matter for changing X parameters. both should be the same in that regard.
<trekdanne> yea
<trekdanne> but i've always used kubuntu :P
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: If only I knew what that meant...
<lockd> it just depends on what desktop environment you like, and which applications you use most
<trekdanne> try something like: sudo gwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wiggles> how can i set beryl to automaticly run when i start my computer?
<waylandbill> !Autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: I think it hates me. Computer says: "sudo: gwrite: command not found"
<trekdanne> people here tends to prefer KDE and Qt-based apps, but it is just a matter of personal preference and isn't that important to system settings and stuff
<trekdanne> nah i'm just unfamilar with the gnome editor stuff :P
<waylandbill> AngelEyes1701: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AngelEyes1701> waylandbill: "kate: not found"
<trekdanne> i think he's running ubuntu
<lockd> trekdanne: aren't you supposed to use gksu for graphical sudo?
<trekdanne> lockd: yea that's probably right
<AngelEyes1701> trekdanne: Ahem, I am a she.
<trekdanne> ah ok sorry, just asumes everyone here's a he
<lockd> trekdanne: kde is more finicky about that it seems
<waylandbill> AngelEyes1701: they're is what he meant.. really. ;-)
<AngelEyes1701> Just because I installed Linux doesn't make me a guy! Sheesh. :-P
<lockd> trekdanne: I just avoid pronouns at all costs
<trekdanne> hmm did you try "gksu gwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<lockd> or just sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<AngelEyes1701> First one did nothing.
<trekdanne> yea listen to lockd
<AngelEyes1701> Second one appears to have done something.
<lockd> I don't know which are installed by default in ubuntu
<trekdanne> me either :P
<danimo> moin!
<trekdanne> so basically nano/kwrite/etc is text editors like notepad under windows
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: nano is a text editor.. if you want a more familiar one you can always 'sudo aptitude install gedit' or something like that
<trekdanne> if you didn't figure
<waylandbill> the guys (and gals) over at #ubuntu would probably know better about what's installed by default. :-)
<AngelEyes1701> Aha! I think I found something.
<AngelEyes1701> Section "Device"
<AngelEyes1701>         Identifier      "Generic Video Card"
<AngelEyes1701>         Driver          "vesa"
<AngelEyes1701>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<lockd> !paste | AngelEyes1701
<ubotu> AngelEyes1701: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<AngelEyes1701> Sowwy.
<lockd> that isn't so bad but you can pastebin your whole xorg.conf
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: I think the "Section "Monitor"" may be relevant
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: what's the problem with X?
<AngelEyes1701> Is there a need for the whole thing? It just seems my video card is installed with a generic driver. And I somehow need to figure out which driver to install to make the screen be less blinky.
<AngelEyes1701> Section "Monitor"
<AngelEyes1701>         Identifier      "Q995"
<AngelEyes1701>         Option          "DPMS"
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: do you have ati or nvidia? or neither?
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: I don't have a clue. New desktop, onboard video card, never had Windows on it.
<waylandbill> lockd: it might not be either one.
<ijuz> AngelEyes1701: so pastebin lspci
<AngelEyes1701> I might just install Windows, set up SiSoft Sandra and then install Ubuntu so I can know what drivers to set up. Might make my life easier.
<trekdanne> lspci says "VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3343 (rev 01)"
<AngelEyes1701> ijuz: I did that.
<AngelEyes1701> Exactly.
<lockd> waylandbill: guess it wasn't either
<setkeh> omg
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: does it blink without action, or is it "flicker" when you move windows?
<setkeh> kopete crashed again
<AngelEyes1701> But I do think it got the monitor right. I have a Hyundai ImageQuest Q995 for a screen.
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: It's just a really low refresh rate driving my eyes insane.
<setkeh> lol
<sailor> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> AngelEyes1701: that's because of the vesa driver. it'
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: please pastebin the entire xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<setkeh> is there a better messinger client ??????
<sailor> does anyone know if there is a howto on setting up folder encryption?
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: I can't get it over 65.
<waylandbill> it's like the fallback driver.
<sailor> !crypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lockd> sailor: best way would be mounting encrypted images as "loopbacks"
<trekdanne> AngelEyes1701: hmm the problem is probably the "vesa" driver as you say
<waylandbill> AngelEyes1701: without knowing more specifically what card it is, it's hard to know what driver is correct. The lspci doesn't tell enough for some reason.
<lockd> well, lspci -a shows more, correct?
<sailor> lockd: cool sounds good. i could set one up as a device on the desktop to right mouse click / mount / unmout etc. which fs / crypto is the best to use?
<lockd> sailor: for simplicity's sake I would use ext3
<trekdanne> lockd: but that's just PCI UUIDs and stuff, i recon
<setkeh> is there a better messinger client than kopete for ubuntu ???????
<trekdanne> setkeh: gaim?
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: I pasted the whole thing to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33324/
<sailor> lockd: and any particular crypto algo? and do you know of any howtos?
<setkeh> trekdanne:  doese it work for MSN ????
<waylandbill> setkeh: gaim does, yes.
<setkeh> waylandbill:  thanks mate :D cuz it just crashed again i dont think it like the whole webcam thing much lol
<lockd> sailor: look up loop-aes
<sailor> lockd: cheers
<Tabmows> is there anyway to figure out how much kbps an interface is doing at any one time?
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: Is the pasted thing any help?
<trekdanne> Tabmows: ksysguard can show that IIRC
<Tabmows> i was thinking more a cmd line thing? so i can put it in a script
<sailor> lockd: hmm, i didnt want to create a loopback file as i dont want to put a limmit on the encrypted folder. Whats the next best option?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: no, but if it does have to do with "vesa" I don't know which driver you would need
<ijuz> sailor: encfs
<_da> can one copy a DVD?
<cplusplus> what is the /var directory used for?
<sailor> ijuz: cheers ill check it out :)
<waylandbill> cplusplus: files that change often.
<cplusplus> config files?
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: So it looks like I'll have to run Windows after all. Bummer.
<waylandbill> cplusplus: unix used that when hdd's where smaller and the file system could potentially fill up.
<setkeh> GAIM keeps crashing aswell lol
<trekdanne> _da: yes, k3b can do that for you
<cplusplus> why?
<waylandbill> cplusplus: config files are in /etc  (edittable text configuration)
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: maybe not
<cplusplus> vars are like backup files?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: it said VIA, and well it's via motherboard
<sailor> strange why konq is telling me my samba shares dont exist. lol cant even see my own smb shares :D
<cplusplus> i mean resizing of a disk?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: let me try searching for via vesa flicker
<waylandbill> cplusplus: they are "variable files"
<cplusplus> yeah...
<vzduch> cplusplus: files w/ variable size, mostly logs and mail spools
<cplusplus> logs
<cplusplus> ok
<cplusplus> syslog;)
<AngelEyes1701> And to top it all, IRC is lagging on me like crazy. Wah.
<waylandbill> cplusplus: no. they were put on another drive or partition because drives were small and filling the root filesystem on a server would be disasterous.
<Dragnslcr> And for some reason, Ubuntu puts stuff like Apache's web root and MySQL's data directory in /var
<vzduch> no lag here
<AngelEyes1701> I'll be off to install teh Windoze on my shiny dual-core desktop. I feel like a bad person. Bye all!
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: wait, i have the pkg name
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: ?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-via
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: It ran something and said: "No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed."
<[ifr0g] > gpg : Why do we generate a revocation certificate for our key ?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: oh, perhaps it's already installed.. you can try changing vesa to via
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: In the configruation file?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: yes, then ctrl-alt-backspace to kill X
<cplusplus> waylandbill:  unix used that when hdd's where smaller and the file system could potentially fill up.   ...how could a harddisk become smaller?
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: How do I revive X then?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: gdm or kdm should take care of that
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: if it doesn't then switch back to vesa
<Tabmows> [ifr0g] , in case someone gets the private key... you just revoke it and the recovation cert and create a new key pair
<[ifr0g] > Tabmow,  cant is simply create a new key with out the recovation cetificate using..  --gen-key
<waylandbill> cplusplus: they were smaller historically.
<waylandbill> cplusplus: /var just was inherited too. :-)
<cplusplus> because clusters are corrupted?;)
<setkeh> waylandbill: anythinng elese i need to fix in slack ????
<Tabmows> [ifr0g] , yes, but if someone else has your priv cert they can impersonate you... hence why you want to revocate it
<sailor> ijuz: how could i set up encfs using just an icon on the desktop? ie right mouse click mount / unmount etc? or would i have to make a script to do it?
<[ifr0g] > Tabmow, if i can create another key and distrobute my public key again.. All my truted friends can use the new one right ?
<Tabmows> yes
<AngelEyes1701> Well, I am back.
<sailor> ijuz: do you think it would be easier to use libpam-encfs ?
<AngelEyes1701> Trying to change "vesa" to "via" in the conf file made the computer tell me I have no screen and refuse to give me anything but console until I switched it back and restarted.
<[ifr0g] > Tabmow, i only see it useful to revoke your key if the passphase is forgotten.. am i right ?
<Tabmows> not necessarily.. if someone has obtained your private key, and they have your password or it is a passwordless key then you will want to revoke it
<[ifr0g] > Tabmow, huh, because it sends and up date to the key server..
<[ifr0g] > i did not notice that.
<ijuz> sailor: no idea... i just use it on the console, i'm to lazy to find out anything else
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: yuck
<[ifr0g] > Tabmow, when you first create your key does it add you to the keyserver automatically..
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Tabmows> [ifr0g] , what do you mean by the keyserver?
<[ifr0g] > Tabmow, http://pgp.mit.edu/
<Tabmows> i am pretty sure it doesn't do it automatically.. depends how you go about creating your keypair though
<sailor> ijuz: lol
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: That looks very time consuming. I guess I will play with that when I am done with my university homework in Database System Concepts - speaking of yuck.
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: Bye for now, I will be back.
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: did you says something about SiS?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: before, I recall you mentioning that on windows
<[ifr0g] > Tabmow, huh, lookes like revoking a key is useless with out the keyserver. cause when you revoke it you have to send it to the keyserver.. without which there is no way of telling your trusted friends about the change.
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: Nope. My old desktop had SiS and Windows. This one's new.
<Tabmows> [ifr0g] , i don't use a keyserver, i distribute my public key myself...
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: have you pastebin'ed your lspci?
<[ifr0g] > Tabmow, so did you create a revocation certificate ?
<Tabmows> yes
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: Yes.
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: link?
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: Yes. I pasted the URL before I had to restart.
<[ifr0g] > Tabmow, then could you type the command you would use to revoke it OR How would you inform your trusted friends about the change ?
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: Scroll up, it's there somewhere.
<[ifr0g] > if ever was to e compromised.
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: just run lspci and upload to pastebin
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: that wasn't even the full output
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: i'm on windows irssi, so I can only scroll about 2 pages
<Tabmows> [ifr0g] , http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/c14.html
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: What's the place to paste it again?
<vzduch> !paste | AngelEyes1701
<ubotu> AngelEyes1701: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33329/
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: thanks
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: No, thank you. I am being a n00b and you're helping. For which I am grateful beyond words.
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: does the X windows seem to open in "sheets"?
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: Not sure what that means.
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: sudo aptitude install ^
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: then try setting the driver="unichrome"
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: Okay, it had some issues, I thinks.
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: can you pastebin the actual output of that?
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33331/
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: just try setting driver = "unichrome", it looks as if it just can't handle having both installed
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: Where and how do I set it so it won't decide I don't have a screen anymore?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: under Section "Device", replace Driver "vesa" with Driver "unichrome"
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: In xorg.conf?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: but I still can't be sure it will work, so if it doesn't I might be able to tell from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: yes, in xorg.conf, under section "device"
<AngelEyes1701> lockd: Okay, changed. Now what should I do?
<lockd> AngelEyes1701: wait, try reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<lockd> BAH, it didn't finish installing because of some stupid negative score
<lockd> this stupid thing with the instant you detach an X client you kill it is driving me nuts
<setkeh> WOW lol
<constantinosm> hi
<rafel> hi
<rafel> holaaaaa
<rafel> you spain?
<constantinosm> cy
<rafel> como te llamas?
<constantinosm> cyprus
<rafel> yo Rafa
<constantinosm> ole
<constantinosm> i want help
<constantinosm> help
<Vorian> !ask | constantinosm
<ubotu> constantinosm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<constantinosm> i have two pc in my network and i want to conevtec
<constantinosm> connect (sorry)
<graffio_dell_ani> ciao a tutti
<cplusplus>  italiano?
<cplusplus> roma?
<graffio_dell_ani> italiano asti
<rafel> holaaaaa
<cplusplus> da dove venite?
<rafel> what?
<rafel> hola
<graffio_dell_ani> somethings use a kde firewall interface (as firestarter)?
<rafel> hallo Lunar
<zerozero> what file contains your video settings?
<trekdanne> what do you mean "video settings"
<zerozero> the driver
<stdin> zerozero: you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<saylar> hey guys
<bo> hi
<trekdanne> !hi | saylar
<ubotu> saylar: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<saylar> is anyone of you familiar with lcd4linux?
<zerozero> i accidently killed my session
<saylar> i'm  thinking of buying a htpc with a lcd display and want to make sure that the hardware is working with kubuntu
<saylar> any ideas?
<saylar> or a hint where to look, besides google? ;)
<chandru> Has anyone used compiz-kde with kubuntu feisty?
<bo> hm, depends on the build in display and the used controller - saylar
<chandru> I've a problem with compiz-kde on kubuntu.  The window decorations disapper
<_MPS_> hi
<saylar> bo, i just found the supported hardware section at lcd4linux. that might be helpfull ;)
<khalil> hello all
<khalil> :)
<saylar> i'm just an idiot
<_MPS_> i'm using sim for icq. does anyone know how to tell sim that it doesn't send my internal and external ip?
<khalil> server mircirc
<realkren> hi folks
<realkren> I newly installed ubuntu
<realkren> and I want to activate the desktop effects! how can I do? anybody can help?
<saylar> you mean beryl/compiz, realkren?
<realkren> when I click on the desktop effects it says composite extesion is not available
<realkren> yes, saylar
<realkren> saylar, can you help me?
<saylar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX#AIGLX_with_AMD_.28ex-ATI.29_Proprietary_Drivers
<saylar> look here
<realkren> ok, thank you
<saylar> ati ist still a royal pain in the ass
<saylar> pardon my french
<realkren> saylar, I am using ati display card. is it the problem?
<saylar> yeah, kind of.
<saylar> but i'm not really familiar with that problem, since I have an nvidia card ;)
<saylar> sorry
<saylar> maybe you should look at the wiki and or ubuntu forum
<realkren> ok thanks saylar
<saylar> np
<BorisYaltsin> Hi, Is there anything special I should know about dual booting vista vs xp?
<linuxcrazy> ok, ok, thinkpad 770 and kubuntu?
<setkeh> how do i shut slack down it keeps forcing a scan for impropper unmount
<linuxcrazy> recovery mode then run a manual fsck?
<setkeh> O_o
<linuxcrazy> sorry if thats not right, its early here
<ronin_> Morning everyone. Anyone have ClamAV experience?
<setkeh> linuxcrazy: LOL i logoff and type shutdown and it comes up with a list of all these othe commands and i try them and it dont work \
<linuxcrazy> uno momento
<setkeh> ok guys im ouut for the night ill catch you all later
<ronin_> Does anyone have experience with ClamAV, or Synaptics touchpads?
<linuxcrazy> nothing but good exp with them
<linuxcrazy> is the lappy 9000 misbehaving?
<linuxcrazy> :)
<ronin_> Could you help me getting mine working? Last time tried the wiki method for the touchpad, I killed X somehow
<ronin_> Did yours have that thing where it thinks its a Wacom?
<linuxcrazy> "sudo apt-get install xfree86-driver-synaptics"
<linuxcrazy> "sudo ln -sf /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o"
<linuxcrazy> and reboot
<ronin_> Will that be cool with ksynaptics, which I have all ready installed (tho not working)
<linuxcrazy> it should uninstall the ksynaptics one
<ronin_> looking at adept, I all ready have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.
<linuxcrazy> if it doesnt automatically uninstall it then apt-get remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptics in the konsole
<linuxcrazy> this is a workaround
<linuxcrazy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/47971
<linuxcrazy> there you go ronin
<ronin_> Ahhhh I seee. Thanks.
<linuxcrazy> quite welcome
<linuxcrazy> as far as clamav do apt-get install klamav and itll work great with kubuntu
<ronin_> I have both of them clam/Klam installed, but when I try and run the update to get the latest version it tosses me an error saying my C compiler can't make executables or something
<linuxcrazy> "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<ronin_> Strangely enough, I checked that and adept reports it installed.
<linuxcrazy> sorry I'm on a friends xp box and cant play along with the home game
<ronin_> Ahhh its all right. Thanks anyway. I've got a lot of the gcc tools that installed with kubuntu 7.04 installed, so I'm a bit lost.
<ronin_> Wine finishes updating I'll scan through them...maybe I'm missing one I need?
<linuxcrazy> could beee try g++ too it wont hurt anything
<jhutchins> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blackinside> Canal for a french language ?
<linuxcrazy> rue de la merde?
<llutz> !fr| blackinside
<ubotu> blackinside: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<caravaka> hi. i suddenly see a lot of blocked requests coming from my machine in the firestarter events.
<caravaka> mostly the services are gatecrasher, mdns, pop3s and igmp
<caravaka> does that mean i have a trojan?
<llutz> caravaka: that means, that you have to check what app causes the requests
<caravaka> llutz: how do i do that?
<bjwebb> what does the --purge flag for apt-get remove?
<llutz> caravaka: use appropriate tools like netstat, lsof, ps etc.
<caravaka> ok shall do
<ksivaji> man apt
<caravaka> but what is the gatecrasher protocol? is it a trojan?
<ksivaji> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<llutz> caravaka: you are using torrent-software?
<caravaka> yes, i used ktorrent
<caravaka> actually, it started after i started using ktorrent
<llutz> gatecrusher is a protocol used in connection with bittorent
<llutz> caravaka: if you don#t know about all that and using p2p-software too, you don't need a (logging) "firewall"
<caravaka> llutz: are you saying that using p2p software makes me vulnerable? or that i should just ignore those logs because they're harmless?
<llutz> caravaka: if you cannot interprete the "firewall-Logs" the "firewall" is useless, so deinstall it
<llutz> caravaka: p2p-soft always is a security-risk
<Lopin> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<caravaka> llutz: ok, i'll learn more about the p2p risks. thanks llutz. for a min there i thought i was hacked or something :)
<llutz> caravaka: learn to configure your system, hold it in an actual state, use security-updates an you don't need any filtering software
<caravaka> llutz: i always update my system everyday (autoupdate adept). what else should i configure or where can i get more info?
<llutz> caravaka: sorry i only know german-sites with more info, but google should show you english sites if you search for
<mcantor> I can't view .avi files in Kubuntu 7.04 with VLC, Kaffeine or mplayer.  I've installed all of the appropriate packages and switched to totem-xine from gstreamer.  Why won't it work?
<caravaka> llut: that's ok, i'll try to find some. but what did you mean when you said i should configure my system? configure exactly what? i'll search google for it.
<llutz> caravaka: make sure you're running only services you really need, inform you about risks of used software etc.pp
<caravaka> llutz: oh ok. i'll do that. i'll try running nmap and see open ports and close what's not needed and stuff. thanks llutz.
<emilsedgh> mcantor: have you installed libxine-extracodecs package too?
<mcantor> emilsedgh: Yes.
<blueyed> Hi. Which service is responsible for catching e.g. ALT-F2 or other global shortcuts?
<blueyed> Seems like I have to restart it.
<trekdanne> blueyed: kdesktop ?
<emilsedgh> blueyed: SystemSettings-->computerAdministration->Keyboard shortcuts
<emilsedgh> blueyed: SystemSettings-->computerAdministration->Keyboard & Mouse->Keyboard shortcuts
<ubuntu_> i am an absolute newbie to linux
<ubuntu_> someone please help me
<trekdanne> ubuntu_: what do you need help with?
<koko1710> erm....
<koko1710> how to install flash in firefox?
<koko1710> that one still boggles me so much!
<mcantor> Anyone?  Why can't I watch .avi files?
<blueyed> koko1710: install flashplugin-nonfree
<koko1710> where to download flash-plugin nonfree?
<trekdanne> K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs
<llutz> koko1710:sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<emilsedgh> koko1710: From Adept Package Manager
<koko1710> that's all? so simple?
<emilsedgh> haha
<blueyed> emilsedgh: I know where to configure them, but the problem is: alt-f2 and e.g. win-t (for new konsole) do not work anymore.
<koko1710> okay, i will try it out
<koko1710> thanks to you guys, i really appreciate it
<trekdanne> blueyed: not kdesktop then ?
<emilsedgh> blueyed: this happened to me once, one of The Keyboards extra buttons were enabled, I dunno what was its name...your keyboard has some extra lights and buttons? try turning them on and off, maybe this will help
<drkfce> I like how the windows key allows for a boatload of customizable shortcuts
<blueyed> trekdanne: I've killed and restarted the process: alt-f2 now works, win-t (a custom global shortcut) still does not.
<blueyed> but alt-f2 is fine for now and with a re-login it would be fixed probably anyway.
<blueyed> emilsedgh: I have a MS Natural Ergonomic keyboard and it has some function key switcher, but that's not related to the windows key.
<emilsedgh> blueyed: dunno, sorry
<blueyed> It helped to re-assign the same global shortcut now to "Konsole" and apply the settings in "keyboard shortcut" settings.
<blueyed> Now win-k for konqueror also works again.
<Kimppa> hello. Can someone please recommend an audio recorder for kubuntu?
<arun> Kimppa: audacity
<arun> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arun> !info audacity
<blueyed> mcantor: maybe you're missing some codecs (for your .avi files)..
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<arun> Kimppa: ^
<Kimppa> arun: thanks, installed it
<DaSkreech> there was a simpler option
<DaSkreech> darned if I can recall the name now though :)
<Kimppa> ok, the second question is why won't audacity record anything although skype will?
<Ahmuck> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<emilsedgh> !krecord
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krecord - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<ganguiano> Hi all
<ganguiano> Anyone knows how can I rename a shortcut in the desktop of KDE
<ganguiano> in Kubuntu
<vsudilov> anyone know how to remap pressing the middle mouse button to running an application?
<DrHalan> hey how can i set my computer to automatically connect to my wireless network?
<nosrednaekim> DrHalan: you put the ESSID in the /etc/netowork/interfaces file under your device
<nosrednaekim> *network
<emilsedgh> !info krecord
<ubotu> krecord: KDE sound recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-3 (feisty), package size 66 kB, installed size 308 kB
<trekdanne> hi people i'm back
<trekdanne> so what's up everyone?
<m1sha> anyone home?
<Hobbsee> no
<m1sha> lol
<nosrednaekim> no, so go away! there are 346 people here and we are all sleeping :)
* m1sha tiptoes away
<nosrednaekim> all 345 people wake up and shout for m1sha to some back
<m1sha> :D so anyone know about installing dvd drives?
<nosrednaekim> hardware-wise or drivers?
<m1sha> drivers, I have it plugged in and all
<m1sha> but kInfoCentre reports it as being a cd drive
<nosrednaekim> m1sha: does it play dvds?
<lucas_> hi, still no support for multiple audio device in kubuntu ?
<m1sha> nosrednaekim: nope, it just does nothing and doesn't mount it. It had a fit when I put in a blank dvd
<m1sha> nosrednaekim: oh god do I feel stupid, I puy the wrong drive in!
<nosrednaekim> oh rely?
<nosrednaekim> haha
<m1sha> ya rly
<m1sha> thanks anyway!
<blueyed> Regarding the global shortcuts: may those have been "overwritten" (internally) due to a package update? (I'm on Gutsy)
<nosrednaekim> blueyed: if youa re on gutsy... anything can happen ;)
<blueyed> sure :) But the same may happen to people upgrading to Gutsy then :D
<nosrednaekim> see if there is a bug report
<nosrednaekim> if there isn't.... go to #kubuntu-devel
<dougl> I just installed kubuntu 7.0.4 on my hd hooked up as slave on ide1 but... will boot when only slave and master (dvd as primary on ide1 bus) but when I hook up master and slave on ide0 bus machine hangs on boot... any suggestions?
<nosrednaekim> I don't even know how all that IDE stuff works...
<nosrednaekim> the HD might be named differently......
<soulrider> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ronin_> Hmmm... does anyone know if album art images can be embedded in FLAC files?
<martijn81> no idea
<nosrednaekim> I doubt it...
<SlimG2> ronin_: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t32703.html
* nosrednaekim loves hydrogen
<ronin_> Thanks Slim,  Nos.
<ronin_> Bah. Well, I'm sure Amarok is just fine reading them from folder then.
<ronin_> Now for the hard question.  Is there an easy way to encode Apple Lossless from FLAC? iPhone won't play well with FLAC yet >>;
<ronin_> Or for that matter, a wave > Apple Lossless
<ronin_> Googling has few results, and nothing I've seen for linux. Though I'd take a WinXp way to do it too at this point.
<arun> do what
* giuseppe_ se ne va
<stdin> ronin_: doesn't apple use aac?
* giuseppe_ a f 2 giro kol mOtOrinO *
<stdin> giuseppe_: ??
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ronin_> stdin: They do. Just I'd like to maintain my lossless FLAC quality, as opposed to lossy AAC
<ronin_> I believe it goes by ALE for the apple lossles encoder
<stdin> ronin_: do you know what the codec apple uses it called?
<Assid> yo stdin
<stdin> hey Assid
<Assid> stdin: my stupid compiz died again :(
<stdin> I was waiting for you to say that... :p
<ronin_> Not sure. I always hear it referred to as ALE or ALAC
* stdin googles for it
<nosrednaekim> I thought it was AAC?
<stdin> ronin_: looks like there's only an decoder, not an encoder (that I can find)
<ronin_> stdin: I'll install it anyway. Amarok should use it, right?  At least I'll be able to play them
<Assid> haha..
<Assid> stdin: i dont know what to do man..  totally confuse
<Assid> d
<marok> ciaoooooo
<stdin> !info alac-decoder
<ubotu> alac-decoder: Apple Lossless audio codec decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 60 kB
<stdin> Assid: I'm no graphics guru, they all hangout in -effects
<ronin_> Thanks again Stdin. Are you an op here by the way? I'm used to the mirc method of designatinng ops with red text. Is it the same in Konversation?
<stdin> ronin_: no, the red text is because I said your nick name
<stdin> no red text <
<ronin_> Nifty. Thanks.
<stdin> :)
<SlimG2> Is it possible to write a script for Konqueror, so everytime I visit ex. verycoolurl.com the banner would disappear?
<pag> SlimG2, you mean like adblock?
<nosrednaekim> SlimG2: konqueror has that built in... lemme check where it is..
<pag> right click the image -> block this image?
<nosrednaekim> yep, that should do it!
<emilsedgh> and such scripts will be available in KDE4, Konqueror will support user scripts
<SlimG2> pag: well, It would work the same way, but allow me to change how a specific site is beein rendered in konqueror thru a script
<vsudilov> anyone ever have trouble with KHotkeys or Kgestures?
<nosrednaekim> vsudilov: always worked for me
<SlimG2> ex. When I visit ex. forum.org, a script would be triggered that run "sed" on the sourcode and makes konqueror display it's result instead
<vsudilov> When you define a gesture/hotkey to have a 'keyboard input', clicking on "Modify" doesn't do anything. I can manually type the key into the box, but combination of keys (eg, alt+M) do not work..
<ronin_> iTunes is a huge pain in the ass >>;
<stdin> that's why I don't use it
<ronin_> Wish I had that option. AmaroK is much better.
<ronin_> Can't wait until they come out with a decent iPhone application.
<ronin_> Though nobody has one of those yet...on any platform, I don't think
<gabriel_> tem algum br ai?
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jhutchins_lt> ronin_: So iPhone doesn't sync with Amarok - yet?
<ronin_> jhutchins_It: Afraid not. It really doesn't sync with anything. Even on Windows, it won't play nice with anything that normally iPods work with, like Winamp or MediaMonkey
<ronin_> Plugging it in on Kubuntu detects as a camera, andwon't even charge it over USB
<ronin_> I think its a totally different architecture somehow.
<darryl> Hey guys, question - I am running edgy right now, and am ready to upgrade.  Should I use the upgrade utility or do a fresh install?
<h4xc0r> HEY guys
<ronin_> Hiya H4xc0r
<jhutchins_lt> ronin_: Well, yeah, that's the idea.  It'll take a while, but they're allready hacking the internals.
<stdin> darryl: to get to feisty?
<jhutchins_lt> darryl: Fresh install is always an option, so go ahead and try the upgrade.
<darryl> stdin: yep :)
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<vsudilov> nosrednaekim: do you mind making a mouse gesture (call it TEST) with KGestures (hold right click, move down, release) that maps to Alt+M, and pasteing your $KDEHOME/share/config/khotkeysrc to a pastebin for me?
<ronin_> Such I hear. There's a file browser for it now, not sure if its on windows yet but I know it does on a mac. Hope they hack it out pretty soon.
<ronin_> Wish I could help
<ronin_> Its a great phone, I just don't like doing things "the apple way" all the time
<darryl> stdin: Yea i just wondered if fresh install is always better or if the upgrades work well
<nosrednaekim> vsudilov: sorry, you cuaght me as I was just leaving..
<darryl> stdin: this will be my first time to upgrade - so just not sure whats best, and worked well for most people
<stdin> darryl: you only need to do a fresh install if the upgrade fails, I have a PC that's gone from dapper > edgy > feisty (and soon to gutsy)
<vsudilov> nosrednaekim: all right, thanks anyways
<ronin_> Thanks for your help again guys. I'll be back later.
<darryl> stdin: Just to be sure - how can I see my exact version of Ubuntu?  I belive its breezy
<stdin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<darryl> thanks :)
<darryl> Edgy 6.10 it is
<vsudilov> could someone help me with creating mouse gestures with KGestures? Seems button combinations associated with mouse gestures only work in Konquerer...
<ShaneN> Hello
<stdin> hello ShaneN
<ShaneN> Is it possible to get SPDIF working?
<ShaneN> Google isn't being very helpful
<jhutchins_lt> ShaneN: It would depend on the chipset you're using.
<ShaneN> Its an Intel board, do they usually have the same audio chipset?
<pekuja> Intel has a bunch of different chipsets I think.
<jhutchins_lt> ShaneN: No telling.
<stdin> lspci may tell you
<ShaneN> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ShaneN> Then alsamixer shows SigmaTel STAC9220D/9223D A2
<ShaneN> :confused:
<sebsebseb> worth trying this channel as well:  How do I delete stuff from the Ubuntu/Gnome menu?
<Dragnslcr> Probably be better off asking in #ubuntu. Mostly KDE users here
<Dr_willis> Theres several menu-editor tools/programs you woulduse.
<Dr_willis> or you can learn how the menu is created and alter/edit the various .desktop files yourself
<Dr_willis> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> alacarte i think is the name of one tool
<Dr_willis> byeeeeeeeeeeee
<emilsedgh> guys, Im loving ubotu, could someone tell me where could I find it? to run it on another channel...
<jhutchins> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> emilsedgh: also talk to the people in #ubuntu-bots
<emilsedgh> thanks stdin
<jacques> hi there
<Dragnslcr> Anyone have any suggestions on brands of portable music players that are Linux friendly?
<jacques> Dragnlcr: I am using a Gateway computer and I have no problem
<stdin> jacques: that wasn't the question
<jacques> what is the question?
<emilsedgh> Dragnslcr: I think Samsung players has OGG support
<stdin> jacques: "....brands of portable music players that are Linux friendly"
<jacques> oh
<Lynoure> Trekstore Vibez is linuxfriendly to boot, and plays ogg and flac
<viktor> how to install latest kernel on kubuntu feisty ?
<stdin> viktor: what kernel do you want? and why?
<jhutchins> Where are the md5sums of the downloadable images?
<stdin> jhutchins: in the md5sums file on the servers
<Lynoure> Dragnslcr: I was just about to write a review on it, but I can msg you with my opinions, if you want them
<viktor> stdin: i have amilo L1310g laptop and the default kernel 2.6.20-15 has a problem with overheating
<stdin> viktor: and you are sure that the newer kernel fixes that?
<viktor> stdin: this bug is fixed in 2.6.22
<viktor> stdin: yes
<nosrednaekim> viktor: there are tutorials for upgrading to the gutsy kernel
<viktor> stdin: i tested gutsy and it works fine
<stdin> viktor: but you don't want to use gutsy yet i guess?
<cliente> hi!
<stdin> viktor: ok, try <http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-upgrade-kernel2622-9-generic-in-feisty-fawn.html>
<viktor> stdin: yes so i decidet to use feisty but with new kernel
<stdin> try that link out
<viktor> stdin: tnx man
<stdin> :)
<sayers> hi
<sayers> what in the world does hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 mean when I try to mount my other HDD?
<stdin> sayers: how are you trying to mount it?
<sayers> stdin: just through the graphical mount tool in KDE tribe 4. It worked on Ubuntu so I know the HDD works :) , maybe these 80+ updates will fix the problem
<Lynoure> Dragnslcr: I guess that is a "no thanks" but let me know if you change your mind :)
<Dragnslcr> Lynoure- heh, sorry, was grabbing some food
<bluev> Hey people
<bluev> I was wondering
<nosrednaekim> sayers: it means that you can't automaount as you(the normal user) I think
<bluev> Anyone techy here?
<nosrednaekim> everyone!
<bluev> Lol, i was wondering, is theere a way to emulate the netbios ipx in red alert 2
<bluev> cause i wana switch to linux but play games also (linux faster os)
<nosrednaekim> bluev: you tried out Wine?
<bluev> OFc
<bluev> It works in wine
<bluev> But netbios ipx is a protocol that windows has
<bluev> I need to know if i can emulate it to play online
<bluev> RA2 is very old
<bluev> Also
<bluev> Could someone show me some of the kubuntu interfaces
<stdin> bluev: ipx is in linux too, the module "ipx" loads it
<bluev> i wana see what some of the modded interfaces look like
<stdin> ifconfig shows the interfaces
<jacques> hi there
<bluev> ifconfig
<bluev> ?
<bluev> o
<bluev> no
<bluev> i mean desktop mods
<jacques> I am going to buy a computer to install ubuntu for gis purpose
<bluev> So you have the default KDE install, but some people mod
<bluev> the way it looks
<bluev> by default isnt amazing, anyone got any pics of there or a plae where i could find pics
<runlevelten> Nobody uses the default KDE.
<jacques> I am hesitating between an apple computer or intel
<elite101> Well i just read a whole bunch on making linux clusters and i think im ready to start the learning exp. lol i just need some old P3's that are 500Mhz perferably Dell optiplex laydown PC's
<runlevelten> You're not supposed to.
<stdin> bluev: www.kde-look.org
<jacques> can someone advise me?
<elite101> i use default KDE look?
<bluev> Ahh ok
<sayers> hm
<runlevelten> jacques: first piece of advice, an apple is an intel machine.
<sayers> okay my hdd still doesnt mount
<bluev> Know
<bluev> heres another thing
<runlevelten> unless you buy some second hand old one from the ppc or motorola days
<bluev> Anyone played BF2 or Muonline on wine or cedega?
<jacques> no I am thinking of an ibook
<elite101> BF2?
<elite101> battle front 2?
<bluev> Battlefield 2
<elite101> thought so
<sayers> yes it works
<nosrednaekim> jacqeues: buy a non-Mac, it will be chaper for the same hardware
<elite101> i was just going to say that
<runlevelten> apparently it can be done. Don't play it myself though, so second hand info
<jacques> because I found that when I want to process my images the computer become very slow
<bluev> Right, so battlefield 2 runs?
<jacques> and I have been told that apple computers are graphic good
<runlevelten> Reputedly, yeah.
<bluev> Also, Muonline, has anyone even tried that?
<bluev> (rare game)
<runlevelten> bluev: never heard of it I'm afraid. You can look on appdb.winehq.org when you want to find info on whether an app runs on wine.
<stdin> jacques: you'll probably find life easier on an intel (based) PC than an Mac
<Assid> yoza runlevelten, stdin
<runlevelten> Well, not every app ever is covered, but most you might want if someone's tried it, heh
<Assid> stdin: why would you think that.. mac is pretty sweet
<bluev> Right, does anyone have any "heavy" games they run in linux?
<runlevelten> define heavy.
<bluev> Demanding
<stdin> Assid: ther's better hardware support for PCs than Macs for one
<runlevelten> HL2's fine, that's about the heaviest game I have, apart from Oblivion, which would run except I'm a sucker and have an ATi card.
<Assid> bluev: you could try unreal tournament.. or quake
<bluev> Hmm
<Assid> oblivion on linux?
<bluev> That was my next question
<bluev> any h
<bluev> any good free native games fro linux?
<bluev> Ive tried AA but didnt like that
<bluev> And enemy terriroty
<runlevelten> Unless, you're a sucker who gave ATi your money :( like me
<stdin> !games | bluev
<ubotu> bluev: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<runlevelten> True Combat Elite
<bluev> Last question
<runlevelten> Penumbra, UT2kx, Enemy Territory, All the quakes to date, et cetera
<bluev> ahh
<bluev> quake arena is free?
<Assid> runlevelten: know anything like regular civilization?
<runlevelten> There are a lot of native games if you know where to look.
<Assid> not freeciv .. the gfx needs an upgrade
<nosrednaekim> bluev: try saurbraten... heavy enough that my graphics car can't handle it ;)
<runlevelten> Haven't played it for years. Freeciv ng is great but is a network game and a network game only, tbh.
<runlevelten> sauerbraten sucks a bit though
<runlevelten> sauerbraten is a bit like nexuiz.
<Assid> nexuiz?
<runlevelten> You want TC:E, ET, Q3 and 4, tremulous and warsow (latest build) for a start.
<elite101> TC:e?
<elite101> whats that?
<bluev> Oki doki
<bluev> Quake is free?
<runlevelten> No, quake is not free
<elite101> a good game is F.E.A.R
<runlevelten> The engine is Free, the game isn't free.
* elite101 wonders if halo1 or 2 works on linux 
<Assid> hrmm
<bluev> FEAR runs ok linux loool?
<elite101> no
<elite101> im not sure
<elite101> lol
<bluev> Wasgona say
<elite101> i kinda doubt it
<bluev> thats some heavy cpu usage
<Assid> i need a shower..
<elite101> but its a good goood game
<runlevelten> Never tried it. You need games programmers play, ahaha.
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> very very heavy game
<runlevelten> So every quake and half-life game is assured of coverage.
<runlevelten> heh
<elite101> i have seen ppl on youtube get HALO1 trial version on linux but do u think H2 will work on linux using wine?
<Lynoure> bluev: A Tale in the Desert exists for Linux, it's a quite unusual multiplayer online game
<bluev> yeah
<bluev> You guys pwn
<runlevelten> Halo...
<elite101> lol
<nosrednaekim> elite101: it will indeed..
<bluev> Also, heres some specs of what i have
<elite101> perfect
<runlevelten> Prefer it on a console, tbh.
<runlevelten> If at all.
<elite101> now i have to go from AGP8mb to AGP 320Mb 8800
<nosrednaekim> elite101: oh wait... I was thinking half-life
<elite101> ohh lol
<elite101> :(
<bluev> amd 4600+ dual core, 1gig ram, 7600gt, 120gb 7200rpm, that enough to run games in wine?
<nosrednaekim> bluev: oh yeah...
<elite101> only 1gb ram xD
<nosrednaekim> I would say so
<elite101> u should get 2
<bluev> Yeah i will
<elite101> :)
<bluev> But its expensive
<elite101> there pretty cheap
<bluev> The other stuff has cost me alot anyways
<elite101> only a 1gb stickl is like what 70$?
<bluev> Now ill upgrade that next
<runlevelten> Yep. And you have an nvidia, so you're invited to the party.
<elite101> lol
<bluev> No its not
<bluev> Lol
<elite101> i have only 292Mb ram :(
<bluev> 1gig 140 dollars
<nosrednaekim> 1GB is like 40
* runlevelten awaits the AMD announcement, and doubts it'll do much good.
<elite101> lol im from canada
<elite101> sp
<bluev> Lol
<elite101> so*
<elite101> yeah
<bluev> AMD, whats wrong with them
<elite101> HeAt
<nosrednaekim> what AMD announcement?
<elite101> :P
<runlevelten> Nothing, except the poor gits own ATi :(
<stdin> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sayers> AMD is good. just run the x_86 version
<Assid> i got like 1.5GB ram
<elite101> when u get AMD u will get M-A-D
<Assid> and 1/2 of it is going waste
<bluev> ahh hthis was my next
<Assid> wish the video card can use some of my normal ram
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> that would be sick
<runlevelten> Nothing wrong with AMD at all.
<elite101> i wish
<stdin> for non support related discussion use #kubuntu-offtopic
<bluev> for amd 4600+ dual core i know i need 64 but is 86 MUCH worse? compatibility is beter with 86?
<nosrednaekim> AMD and HEAT? umm no.... thats one problem they DO NOT have
<elite101> i have intel pentium 3 xeon x86
<elite101> lol im olddd...
<stdin> bluev: you don't have to run a 64bit OS on an 64bit cpu
<elite101> in hardware*
<runlevelten> bluev: You'll experience better compatibility with 32 bit stuff, yes.
<bluev> Yeah i know
<bluev> But is there a MAJOR advantage of 64?
<stdin> no
<elite101> is there such thing as 64bit graphics?
<elite101> or 128
<bluev> Why make it then?
<runlevelten> For desktop use... not massively.
<stdin> not unless you have 4+GB RAM
<runlevelten> bluev: do you transcode a lot of video or other similar tasks?
<runlevelten> then it's an advantage
<bluev> Urm, i will be doing a little bit of video encoding
<bluev> But alot of gaming?
<stdin> math intensive tasks get about a 30% boost in 64bit
<bluev> Hmm
<bluev> right heres my sit
<bluev> I want a well customised desktop, lite and fast, for gaming and torrenting, and some converting?
<bluev> What spec?
<bluev> 64 or 86
<nosrednaekim> x_86
<runlevelten> what for the actual hardware? 64.
<elite101> x1
<elite101> xD
<stdin> gaming? x86 for sure
<bluev> Why's that?
<elite101> the number is bigger
<elite101> :)
<nosrednaekim> for the OS of course, all modern hardware is 64but.
<nosrednaekim> *64-bit
<stdin> bluev: if you want to use wine, you'll make your life much easier with 32bit
<bluev> Ok
<kirel> hello everyone
<bluev> Then its settled
<bluev> Ill be back soon ~:
<nosrednaekim> hello
<bluev> just gona install it :d
<runlevelten> enjoy, nosrednaekim
<kirel> anyone else here running ubuntu from ibook?
<nosrednaekim> runlevelten: what?
<elite101> is kubuntu 64-86 compatiable so it can run on both no problem?
<stdin> wine is 32bit only, you have to mess around with it to even get it to run
<runlevelten> oops.
<runlevelten> enjoy bluev
<nosrednaekim> lol
<runlevelten> heh
<nosrednaekim> bluev: have fun
<bluev> lol
<elite101> lol dont be a wiNer
<elite101> be a winner
<chris_> how do I restart alsa? /etc/init.d/alsasound doesn't exist..
<kirel> i just use crossover instead of wine, alot better at handling windows fonts for alot of windows apps
<elite101> i didnt know this but "top" is a command to see system prosses running in Konsole and what CPU usage they use, u can use this command in MAC too
<nosrednaekim> chris_: alsa-utils
<stdin> elite101: top is an old unix command, it's been around for ever :p
<nosrednaekim> kirel: why, do you have a problem?
<elite101> lol
<runlevelten> Crossover's a great augmentation of wine. Muchly recommended for end users, with the caveat that it provides them with a tool, not seamless support.
<elite101> well i found out about it like 2days ago
<chris_> nosrednaekim: thanks
<stdin> elite101: there's a GUI too you know
<elite101> i know
<stdin> good :)
<nosrednaekim> chris_: not sure if that REALLY restarts alsa, but its the only one in init.d
<elite101> Konsole looks better
<elite101> looks more intelligent
<kirel> i have a problem with the ppc version of ubuntu, i want to use gnome, but is inpossible on an ibook as all the applets crash straight from the word go so i am in kde instead, was just wondering if there was a work around for this
<elite101> i thought Gnome sucked?
<kirel> i prefer gnome to kde
<nosrednaekim> kirel: go to #ubuntu for problems with gnome
<elite101> i like KDE better
<elite101> but i have used Gnome
<nosrednaekim> ok, stop it..
<kirel> kde is good at looking sexy
<runlevelten> kirel: If your purposes is working around all the bugs in Gnome, then this probably isn't the best place to get support for that.
<nosrednaekim> it doesn't mater
<elite101> whats up with him?
<kirel> yea i know just saw which room it whacked me into, opps, lol#
<runlevelten> s/purpose/purposes/
<runlevelten> other way around :|
<elite101> omg why is there so many ppl connecting disconnecting in here? it wasnt like this b4 man its annyoing
<elite101> STOP CONNECTING....
<nosrednaekim> elite101: I turn off log in and log off messages
<elite101> how?
<elite101> i need them badly off
<nosrednaekim> elite101: you using konversation?
<kirel> because most of them are most prob new to ubuntu and wondering what konversation is , and it just logs you in straight away
<elite101> its insane watching this
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> konverstaion*
<stdin> elite101: settings > chat window, Hide Join/Part
<nosrednaekim> configure konversation-> behavior->chat window-> hide join-part
<elite101> i dont have that?
<kirel> click settings, then notifcation and it will bring up new window, disable nick joing and nick leaving
<elite101> duhh im dumb
<elite101> yeah i got it
* runlevelten sighs at very slow cp
<elite101> hey have any of u ever used Xlink kai?
<elite101> or XBC/xbox connect?
<elite101> well the program lets me use gamming consoles online but there is a linux version (tarball) and i open it with ark but there  is only 2 files in the tar. and its a Kaid file and a Kaid.conf how do i use these? they need root permisions
<stdin> elite101: open konsole, cd to the directory and do ./Kaid ?
<elite101> oka
<elite101> but
<elite101> ./kaid?
<elite101> its on my desktop
<elite101> there extracted
<elite101> but im new to instaliing these things
<bjwebb> why would my kubuntu install not have the default kubuntu theme?
<stdin> elite101: cd Desktop
<stdin> elite101: ./kaid
<elite101> whats that?
<stdin> elite101: cd = change directory
<elite101> no such file
<elite101> ic
<stdin> bjwebb: how did you install kubuntu?
<bjwebb> normal live cd
<bjwebb> it was ages ago
<bjwebb> well as few months
<stdin> bjwebb: how do you know it's not the default theme then?
<soulrider> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elite101> well it still says unknown file directory
<stdin> elite101: case sensitive
<elite101> its in a folder
<stdin> cd to that folder then
<bjwebb> stdin: because i know it looks like
<elite101> so do i have to type tjat out too like /home/elite101/desktop/*folder*/kaid ?
<bjwebb> could it be because the install failed near the end?
<stdin> elite101: no, it starts out in /home/elite101 , so cd Desktop/foldername
<stdin> elite101: again CAse SEnSitIve
<elite101> cd?
<stdin> bjwebb: what do you mean it failed?
<elite101> change what directory?
<stdin> elite101: what is the directory called on the desktop?
<elite101> i have it like this
<elite101> opps
<elite101> 1/home/elite101/desktop/folder/kaid
<elite101> without the 1
<elite101> the folder is named...folder
<elite101> lol
<elite101> wait
<elite101> do u need it in the .tar
<stdin> elite101: Desktop has an upper-case D
<elite101> or u have to have it extracted?
<elite101> ic
<elite101> lol
<stdin> elite101: just do "cd Desktop/folder"
<elite101> so like this home/elite101/cd Desktop/folder/kaid
<elite101> nvm
<elite101> i got it
<elite101> it says
<elite101> KAID: You're not root, sorry...
<aguitel> hello
<elite101> so i need to run on root
<elite101> but how
<stdin> elite101: ok do "sudo ./kaid"
<elite101> okay
<aguitel> how i see video divx in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saylar> hey guys
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: there is a package for it... justa  sec
<aguitel> ok
<elite101> KAID: Config file '/etc/kaid.conf' not found...
<elite101> but its there?
<stdin> elite101: no /etc/kaid.conf isn't
<stdin> elite101: move kaid.conf to /etc
<saylar> is there a way to start konsole in a way that it automatically starts with a command. i want to define a hotkey that starts konsole and then does a ssh servername.com
<elite101> ohh ic'
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: avifile-divx-plugin
<saylar> couldn't find anything in the manpage
<aguitel> it work with kafeine?
<AloBlumenau> how open file as root with konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: yeah
<nosrednaekim> AloBlumenau: start konqueror as root "kdesu konqueror"
<aguitel> it say invalid operation
<AloBlumenau> how?
<AloBlumenau> I clicked on icon
<stdin> saylar: konsole -e command
<saylar> ah, that simple *g*
<saylar> thx stdin
<stdin> :)
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: thats a package... get it useing "sudo apt-get install avifile-divx-plugin"
<saylar> works, great
<aguitel> ok
<Assid> kafeine plays it fine
<Assid> i gotta learn how to encode divx on linux
<stdin> ffmpeg and mencoder can do that
<aguitel> nosrednaekim ,what about the codecs ? i
<nosrednaekim> what do you mean?
<nosrednaekim> did you install that command?
<aguitel> it not playng
<aguitel> yes it install
<kirel> says the divx package is not there
<aguitel> to play xvid what i need?
<elite101> im getting an error while trying to write to /etc/kaid.conf it wont let me it says access denied
<stdin> elite101: you know you need sudo...
<elite101> it wont let me rite content to the harddrive?
<elite101> i cant change the hdd to view and rtie content only view?
<elite101> how do i use sudo to do that?
<aguitel> nosrednaekim, what i need to play xvid?
<stdin> elite101: sudo cp kaid.conf /etc
<elite101> in konsole?
<nosrednaekim> xvid? I thought you said divx
<stdin> elite101: yep
<Assid> stdin: any clue if mencoder uses multi threading?
<aguitel> i was wrong
<elite101> lol xvid backwards is divx
<elite101> why is that?
<elite101> xvid-divx
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: ah, well, just a sec
<aguitel> ok
<elite101> cp: cannot stat `kaid.conf': No such file or directory
<elite101> ?
<stdin> Assid: I'm not sure
<elite101> stdin, it says cp: cannot stat `kaid.conf': No such file or directory
<stdin> elite101: from the ~/Desktop/folder/ directory
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: get  avifile-xvid-plugin
<ijuz> mplayer uses ffmpeg and this is partly multithreaded
<elite101> sorry im very dumb i didnt uderstand so i have to rite out where it is?
<Assid> stdin: besides mencoder.. do i need anything else?
<stdin> Assid: don't think so, mencoder is the daddy of encoders :p
<Assid> no addl codecs?
<stdin> elite101: you can do "sudo cp ~/Desktop/folder/kaid.conf /etc" too
<elite101> lol k
<elite101> i did that
<elite101> and nothing happend
<cloakable> It worked, then
<elite101> k
<elite101> thoughtso
<elite101> i thought maybe something was supposed to come up
<stdin> Assid: 'mencoder -oac help' and 'mencoder -ovc help" list all the available codecs
<aguitel> nosrednaekim ,i install fine but i cannot play some movieDVDRip.Xvid
<Assid> ive always wondered if encoding on linux would be any quicker than the windows counterpart.. specially taking into consideration divx is supported officially by divx labs on that
<stdin> elite101: no putput normally means no error
<aguitel> nosrednaekim,is something else that i need?
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: I don't know...
<elite101> lol thanx for ur help im going to rite a tutorial for this :)
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: I have no clue.... that file worked for me
<elite101> i wish it was a GUI
<darkruler> ive typed in sudo apt-get install j2rel.4 and it asks me for a password, but wont let me type in mine
<Assid> stdin: no divx there :(
<stdin> darkruler: won't let you how?
<elite101> if i copy the kaid.conf to /etc should i delete it in the folder on my desktop or no?
<stdin> elite101: up to you
<darkruler> it wont let me input
<elite101> k
<elite101> lol i wont
<elite101> since i have it working now
<elite101> i dont wanna screw something up
<elite101> :)
<stdin> darkruler: it won't echo it back, but it is reading it
<darkruler> ok
<darkruler> yah, that worked
<stdin> Assid: divx is mpeg4
<stdin> Assid: you use "-ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4"
<darkruler> How do I run a .jnlp file?
<Assid> hrmm k
<parsnip> darkruler: does it open with the java webstart?
<Assid> will play with it when i gotta encode something
<stdin> darkruler: you need to have java installed and do "javaws file.jnlp"
<parsnip> darkruler: In internet in your k menu
<ubuntu_> hgdskh
<stdin> ubuntu_: ?
<bluevapour> Hey people
<bluevapour> Its bluev
<ubuntu_> ubuntu
<bluevapour> Ive installed kubuntu
<bluevapour> Now i have a problem
<elite101> what does this mean? KAID: Failed to create UI socket...
<parsnip> stdin: hi man, I got my konqueror sorted, changed the default run to knoqueror and not copy/paste the konqueror shortcut in nthe k menu
<elite101> what is a UI socket?
<bluevapour> When i update all packages etc with adept, my cd drive doesnt work?
<bluevapour> That common?
<darkruler> its says javaws is not installed.
<bluevapour> ?
<darkruler> i try to install it, but it says package not found
<parsnip> darkruler: sudo apt-get install javaws
<stdin> !java | darkruler
<ubotu> darkruler: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<parsnip> darkruler: you could get easyubuntu too
<bluevapour> People, does anyone else have a problem with cd drive after updating all in adept?
<stdin> parsnip, darkruler:  NO DON'T
<parsnip> bluevapour: what happens when you put a cd in your drive?
<elite101> what is a UI socket?
<bluevapour> Nothing
<bluevapour> I cant open my drive
<bluevapour> Even with right click ejecting
<stdin> elite101: if it's not working then report that to the people who make it
<elite101> k
<elite101> cuz they did a louwsey job
<bluevapour> Is this problem common Parsnip?
<parsnip> bluevapour: not seen it myself
<parsnip> bluevapour: you tried another cd drive?
<bluevapour> No i think it may be the drie
<bluevapour> btw how do i do a full update
<parsnip> bluevapour: i'm googling
<bluevapour> of all my packages that can be upgradede
<stdin> bluevapour: either use Adept, or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bluevapour> ty stdin
<saylar> i guess you already know, but i'd like to point out how much *ubuntu rocks
<chovy_> how do i enable screensavers?
<chovy_> !sudo screensaver | chovy
<bluevapour> Hey wats the command line to eject CD?
<chovy_> eject
<ijuz> eject ?
<bluevapour> literally?
<chovy_> reject
<chovy_> heh
<chovy_> j/k
<bluevapour> what is it then
<Wiggles> how can i set beryl-manager to load as my default window manager instead of kwin?
<ijuz> it's eject, why don't you just try it?
<bluevapour> Doesnt do anything
<stdin> !autostart | Wiggles
<bluevapour> Just freezes
<ubotu> Wiggles: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<chovy_> bluevapour: gi;ve it a second
<aguitel> how i know my video card ?
<bluevapour> When i update using adept, cd drive stops working
<chovy_> has anyone got a screensaver to work on Kubuntu?
<Wiggles> if i do that, isn't kwin loading up and then being killed by beryl?
<bluevapour> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15
<bluevapour> shouldnt take this long
<bluevapour> nothing happening
<stdin> aguitel: "lspci | gerp VGA"
<Wiggles> i want to prevent kwin from starting
<stdin> Wiggles: you can't really, kwin is started by kded
<stdin> Wiggles: or kdeinit (not sure)
<Wiggles> ok
<chovy_> umount /dev/cdrom
<aguitel> stdin,it say : gerp :order not found
<bluevapour> also, terminal etc, loads instant, after update they take 4secs?
<bluevapour> i have 4600+ dual core cpu
<bluevapour> 7200rpm hdd :S
<bluevapour> 9 seconds that time
<bluevapour> WHy is it now going so slow?
<stdin> aguitel: sorry "lspci | grep VGA"
<jpwhiting> hi all, anyone here using gutsy with an nvidia card?
<stdin> jpwhiting: #ubuntu+1
<aguitel> it say :0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<bluevapour> Anyone?
<stdin> aguitel: then you have an Intel 865G
<aguitel> i need another driver ?
<bluevapour> Why after updateing, do terminals take 9seconds to start!
<stdin> aguitel: no
<vsudilov> anyone know how to add a 'mount/unmount' option to ISO's when right clicking the files in KDE?
<aguitel> stdn,this is good ?
<bluevapour> Someone answer my question!
<bluevapour> Why after updateing, do terminals take 9seconds to start!
<stdin> aguitel: yes
<jpwhiting> stdin: thx
<stdin> vsudilov: I made something just for that :p
<stdin> vsudilov: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<bluevapour> Why after updateing, do terminals take 9seconds to start!
<bluevapour> Ifact why does everything take around 6seconds?
<bluevapour> Why does everyone ignor
<bluevapour> ?
<vsudilov> stdin: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<bluevapour> ?
<bluevapour> stop being penises
<stdin> vsudilov: try the .deb download
<stdin> bluevapour: stop that
<bluevapour> answer then
<bluevapour> What is with this update
<bluevapour> i update all
<stdin> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bluevapour> then windows take 6seconds to appear
<bluevapour> Help me then
<bluevapour> ive asked 9 times
<bluevapour> i expect a reply from the helpers are in this as there arnt 9 other people needing help
<stdin> bluevapour: if no one knows, then no one can answer
<bluevapour> why be in this channel
<bluevapour> if ur as dumb as me
<stdin> bluevapour: READ what ubotu said
<bluevapour> No
<stdin> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.
<bluevapour> Just tell
<bluevapour> I have a fast processor
<bluevapour> before update eveything appear instant
<bluevapour> after update everthing appear slow
<trekdanne> !attitude | bluevapour
<ubotu> bluevapour: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bluevapour> Care?
<bluevapour> Stop spamming
<runlevelten> bluevapour. I can help you.
<runlevelten> I will not.
<bluevapour> You dont know is the truth
<bluevapour> or you would've said the 9 times ive asked
<runlevelten> !attitude | bluevapour
<ubotu> bluevapour: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bluevapour> I dont care, if you knew you'de say yeah?
<bluevapour> im not being rude mate
<bluevapour> seriously
<bluevapour> i apologise
<bluevapour> but understand, its frustrating
<saylar> yes, you were
<runlevelten> You were being very rude indeed.
<bluevapour> im sorry if yo got that idea ok?
<saylar> it's called a learning curve
<saylar> everyone is experincing this
<bluevapour> Now im sorry
<stdin> like I said, if no one knows, then no one can answer
* runlevelten is a person who likes to help people, not your paid lackey.
<bluevapour> Can anyone help me?
<Level15> bluevapour: what do u need?
<bluevapour> runlevelten knows he said
* runlevelten goes and cooks a pizza.
<bluevapour> right mate, i installed kubuntu
<bluevapour> amazing, speed etc unbeatable
<trekdanne> just ask you question and idle
<bluevapour> i update all packages, now it takes 6 seconds for any windows to load except firefox
<Level15> bluevapour: dude...
<bluevapour> w00ps, inluding that
<bluevapour> Yeah
<bluevapour> ?
<saylar> what does ksysguard say?
<Assid> hrmm.. any of you guys using kopete? how do you set the shortcut for ESC to close the active chat window?
<Level15> bluevapour: have you rebooted the machine?
<bluevapour> Yeah twice :d
<saylar> hmm, that's indeed odd
<Level15> weirdo...
<bluevapour> i have amd 4600+ dual core , 7600 gt, 1gig ram, 120gig hdd
<bluevapour> if that helps
<saylar> your machine is idle ore are there any processes using cpu time?
<Level15> disable all desktop effects, composite extension, tell us what happens
<bluevapour> Ok
<saylar> check ksysguard from kde menu or top from the konsole
<bluevapour> Sure
<runlevelten> Imma log in in kopete to see...
<bluevapour> Odd
<bluevapour> It loads straight away with the performancemanager open
<chovy_> re: screensavers -- power savings must be enabled for it to wokr.
<bluevapour> Really weird
<Assid> runlevelten:  got it
<bluevapour> Seems to be ok now :D
<bluevapour> Thanks guys
<Assid> had to do it from within the chat window
<saylar> you should work on something that is called patience, bluevapour.
<saylar> no offense ;)
<Pinky-ponk> assid yeah, just got it, heh
<bluevapour> Dude
<bluevapour> I weightlift and eat 6  cans of tuna per day to help with that
* Pinky-ponk notices what a dashingly handsome chap runlevelten is.
<Assid> i hated having to use the mouse everytime to close the window.. and then alt tab
<bluevapour> look up mercury poisinig symptoms then tell me that again lol
<AloBlumenau> hi, I installed swat from synapitc
<saylar> well, we just see your nick. so we don't know what's going with you ;)
<AloBlumenau> how to start it if inetd doesnt exists
<stdin> runlevelten: vain much :p
<saylar> well, i think you got the point
<runlevelten> Assid: Yeah, the close tab shortcut works well for me :)
<runlevelten> ctrl w
<Assid> ESC
<stdin> AloBlumenau: you have to install an inetd server
<runlevelten> Curse Tomboy for being good, and a mono app.
<Assid> mono app ?
<bluevapour> Anyone ran swat 4 on wine or cedega?
<Assid> i need to start gaming
<runlevelten> Assid: Did you install TC:E yet?
<[ifr0g] > How many of you run swatch ?
<vsudilov> stdin: Nice script, but I have to run the application to mount/unmount...How do I get the right-click contextual menu working?
<Assid> whats that
<[ifr0g] > or any one of you ?
<Assid> TC:E ? runlevelten ?
<Assid> wassat ?
<runlevelten> True Combat Elite - across-platform squad-based tactical shooter.
<Assid> i cant play FPS
<Assid> get the biggest headaches
<AloBlumenau> stdin: what is the package name? there isnt inetd on synapitc
<bluevapour> So guys for TCE
<stdin> vsudilov: restart konqueror, it'll be there
<bluevapour> i install ET and then that after right?
<runlevelten> Assid: You know for lots of people who get motion sickness and headaches with FPS games, they'll find some other FPS doesn't?
<runlevelten> bluevapour: Yes.
<stdin> AloBlumenau: inetd-superserver or inetutils-inetd
<Assid> really?
<runlevelten> Assid: Yeah. It's probably not something you want to experiment with much though, on account of not wanting a headache.
<runlevelten> heh
<AloBlumenau> netkit-inetd?
<Assid> thats true
<Wiggles> i used the autostart applications add on for control center
<Assid> its not part of the regular repositories?
<Wiggles> but i get this error
<Wiggles> The desktop entry file /home/devin/.kde/Autostart/Beryl.desktop has no Type=... entry.
<bluevapour> Quick question
<bluevapour> For kde-look.org
<stdin> AloBlumenau: that too
<bluevapour> I just download double click and they auto change the interface?
<Wiggles> i just set the command to "beryl-manager"
<Assid> hrmm trying to see how do save history for kopete
<Level15> Assid: for what IM service?
<Assid> Level15:  kopete.. i think i found it
<Assid> although im not sure how to access the archives
<Level15> Assid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitchell_Baker
<Level15> Assid: sorry about that
<Assid> only way to do it is ALT LEFT..
<Level15> Assid: klipper thinks it is smarter than me :P
<Assid> but what about in a different window
<Level15> Assid: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: hmm, just a second
<stdin> Wiggles: you can just make a link to beryl-manager "ln -s $(which beryl-manager) ~/.kde/Autostart/"
<Assid> Level15: nothing within kopete?
<Level15> Assid: not that i know of
<vsudilov> stdin: Still no right-click menu. I installed via GUIinstall.sh. Perhaps I should try manual install?
<runlevelten> bluevapour: instructions on how to install or use things will be given on kde-look.org
<Level15> Assid: found it
<Level15> Assid: right click on contact, view history
<Assid> damn
<Assid> someone kick me
<Wiggles> stdin, i don't understand
<stdin> vsudilov: there was a .deb too, but oh well, tell me if there is a file called ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/mountserv.desktop" ?
* Level15 kicks Assid
<runlevelten> 's probably in $userkde/share/apps/kopete/
<Level15> :D
<idcoctor-1> What is the best why to remote desktop from WinDoze XP to Linux?
<Assid> idcoctor-1: vnc
<Level15> idcoctor-1: NX
<runlevelten> idcoctor-1: depends what you want it for.
<Assid> nx ?!??
<Level15> Assid: vnc eats a LOT of bandwidth
<stdin> Wiggles: ln -s makes what's called a "symbolic link" that command just points to beryl-manager
<Assid> wtf is nx ?
<runlevelten> What's NX? Get yourself to google boy, stat!
<runlevelten> :)
<stdin> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<vsudilov> stdin: Nope, not there -- shall I cp it there?
<Level15> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_technology
<trekdanne> Assid: non-free remote desktop
<Level15> trekdanne: oh, it IS free
<idcoctor-1> thanks
<stdin> vsudilov: yep, you are the 2nd kubuntu user to say it didn't auto copy...
<Level15> trekdanne: just there are propietary clients and servers as well
<Level15> trekdanne: pretty much like ssh :D
<runlevelten> also, on a lan, cygwin X does nicely.
<Level15> runlevelten: ugh... that also eats a lot of bandwidth... but that's why you said "on a LAN"
<Assid> hrmm.. i wanna try it
<Assid> anyone wanna run nx?
<tank71> anyone know anything about harddrives?
<trekdanne> Level15: ah ok
<Level15> tank71: i know something... just dunno if it's what u need :D
<runlevelten> I like being able to use an individual GUI app if I have to use a windows machine
<Level15> tank71: shoot
<runlevelten> ie: amarok or kmail
<idcoctor-1> Ya dont buy Maxtors
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: or you can edit the file with "kate .kde/Autostart/beryl<press tab here to complete>" and put the type as Application
<tank71> ok so no Maxtor lol
<Dragnslcr> tank71- they have circles in them that store lots of pictures and stuff
<nosrednaekim> and they can break if you short them out
<tank71> hmm learning more and more wow
<idcoctor-1> anythink else is ok
<chovy_> anyone know how to determine aspect ratio?
<tank71> exactly how hard would it be to put another harddrive into another computer...install ubuntu on it...and not mess up the hd that has win on it
<Dragnslcr> chovy_- don't you just divide?
<nosrednaekim> chovy_: put horizontalpixels over vertical pixels and simplify
<tank71> not that I ever use the HD with win on it thought...just have a lot of files I might need some day on it
<Dragnslcr> tank71- quite easy, especially if you unplug the other hard drive first
<chovy_> i meant for an avi
<morph_> !adpetfix
<nosrednaekim> tank71: very very easy
<tank71> so how would I go about that
<morph_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adpetfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dragnslcr> tank71- in theory, installing Ubuntu won't touch any drives that you don't tell it to
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<tank71> ya so how do I install the harddrive?
<idcoctor-1> TANK71 just partition the first hard drive, and put linux on the second partition
<tank71> its full
<tank71> its only 40 gb
<Wiggles> nosrednaekim, tab doesn't do anything
<Dragnslcr> tank71- just to be safe, I would suggest just disconnecting the drive you don't want touched
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: you doing this from the command line?
<Dragnslcr> tank71- you wouldn't need it during the install anyway
<idcoctor-1> Yes I agree
<tank71> ya but I've never installed a harddrive what do I do just plug it in?
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: but if he wants to dual boot...
<Wiggles> nosrednaekim, i'm using Konsole
<Level15> tank71: sata?
<tank71> and yes I want to dual boot
<Assid> i need some eye candy
<Level15> tank71: yeah, plug it in
<tank71> buy an sata harddrive?
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: do "ls .kde/Autostart" and see what the shortcut is named
<AloBlumenau> why when I stop a service form system services, nothing happens?
<bluevapour> do "lite" themes improve performance?
<AloBlumenau> still running
<Level15> AloBlumenau: meaning, the service is not stopped?
<Level15> AloBlumenau: stop it from the clo
<Level15> *cli
<tank71> ok so lets say I go to the store right now pick up a 60 gb harddrive...I can just plug it in...install ubuntu on it and be able to dual boot?
<AloBlumenau> form where?
<Level15>  /etc/init.d/myservice stop
<Wiggles> nosrednaekim, Beryl.desktop
<Level15> tank71: pretty much
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: ah ok....
<Level15> tank71: is your box using sata or IDE?
<tank71> so how do I setup the dual booting?
<AloBlumenau> not system service crash
<tank71> I dont know to be honest
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: edit the file with "kate .kde/Autostart/Beryl<press tab here to complete>" and put the type as Application
<AloBlumenau> god dami,
<nosrednaekim> ^^I added a capital B
<Level15> tank71: ubuntu's install will make sure you can dual boot installing grub
<AloBlumenau> everything I have to install need another package
<AloBlumenau> bah
<tank71> ok so whats this sata or IDE?
<AloBlumenau> i'll go back to windows
<Level15> tank71: just make sure grub gets installed on the MBR of the first HD, which will probably be windows drive
<tank71> MBR?
<Level15> tank71: it's the bus technology used to connect the HD to the MB
<tank71> so could I look at it and tell you?
<runlevelten> because windows contains more stuff than ubuntu by default?! hej
<Level15> tank71: u need to know which one your MB supports before going to buy your new HD
<vsudilov> stdin: Still no right click menu...let me check your manual install file and see if everythign was put where it needs to go
<Level15> tank71: sure
<Level15> tank71: is it a white belt/tape like connector?
<Wiggles> nosrednaekim, i should add "Type=Application"?
<tank71> sec
<Level15> ok
<bluevapour> Anyone know any really coooooool themes to look for on kde-look.org? i want darkgreen/bkac
<AloBlumenau> runlevelten: because is much better
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: there should already be a Type=<blank> but if there isn't, yes.
* runlevelten doesn't see any office suite or messaging clients or mail clients in windows' default installation.
<stdin> vsudilov: well the mountserv.desktop file needs to go to "~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/mountserv.desktop"  for a user install and "/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/mountserv.desktop" for a system install
<tank71>  Level15: its a whole bunch of wires that go into the harddrive
<tank71> like let me count...
<Level15> runlevelten: well, messaging and mail, yes... that crappy outlook express and windows MSN...
* runlevelten sees NOTHING bundled a default windows installation compared with the welath of software that comes with kubuntu.
<Level15> tank71: wtf?
<tank71> maybe I'm way wrong
<tank71> sec
<Level15> tank71: but they are all on a single white ribbon, right?
<tank71> nope
<AloBlumenau> please
<Level15> tank71: oh, maybe you are looking at the power cords
<AloBlumenau> can anyone help me setup smb
<runlevelten> msn does msn only. No good to me. Outlook maybe, not that I'd use it myself :)
<Level15> tank71: there must be another thing besides that
<tank71> ya I was
<tank71> I see...one white ribbon thing
<Level15> runlevelten: yeah, i know. it sucks. someone should just bomb login.live.com
<AloBlumenau> I'm trying with swat but this f##$ shit doesnt work
<Level15> tank71: ok, so it's IDE
<tank71> now wouldnt I need too white ribbon things lol
<Level15> tank71: dependes
<tank71> there is another one
<Level15> tank71: how many white ribbons are in total? and how many CD/DVD/HD devices do you have?have
<tank71> I just found it
<runlevelten> You're calling it shizzle because a windows program doesn't work? How many of my compiled linux binaries do you suppose a windows install could run?
<AloBlumenau> root@jupiter:/etc# ps axv | grep inetd
<AloBlumenau>  9492 ?        Ss     0:00      0    17  1630   464  0.0 inetd stop
<AloBlumenau>  9505 ?        Ss     0:00      0    17  1626   460  0.0 inetd start
<AloBlumenau>  9542 pts/3    S+     0:00      0    91  2788   764  0.0 grep inetd
<AloBlumenau> how its possible?
<runlevelten> I'll tell you, NONE. Give it a fair crack of the whip if you're "comparing" it :)
<Wiggles> Service '/home/devin/.kde/Autostart/Beryl.desktop' is malformatted.
<Wiggles> ^I get that
<tank71> I have one CD drive  (that doesnt work)<- that could be a problem? 1 HD and 1 xtra
<Level15> q xtra what?
<tank71> white ribbon thing
<jhutchins> Wiggles: The error message says what's wrong.
<Level15> tank71: here's what i'd do. get rid of the CD, buy HD, plug it on the unused white ribbon
<Level15> linux should detect it as /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<tank71> how would I install ubuntu without a CD?
<Wiggles> jhutchins, how can i fix it?
<Level15> tank71: make sure linux installs there, and NOT on /dev/hda unless you want to lose your windoze
<Assid> you know.. the kubuntu DVD is bad :(
<Assid> i had to use the CD to install
<vsudilov> stdin: k, got everything where it needs to go and it works fine. Your readme explains everything pretty clearly, should have just started with those instructions
* Level15 didn't know there was an  ubuntu DVD
<vsudilov> stdin: ty for the help, and the scripts ;)
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: you have a messed up .dersktop file, pastebin it please
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dipin> hey
<dipin> how does work now, how would install packages, and drivers for some things
<stdin> vsudilov: thanks :)
<tank71> hmmm so I guess I should just try and see what goes wrong?
<dipin> i mean kubuntu is a live cd, right?
<dipin> can just someone explain how that works
<Level15> tank71: lol... yes... that's the way to learn
<nosrednaekim> dipin: you can oly do that kind of stuff when you install iot
<tank71> ok well I gotta go get a hd
<nosrednaekim> *it
<tank71> how much do you think a 60 gig IDE harddrive will cost?
<Level15> dipin: a live cd is a full OS that is booted from the CD and loaded into RAM. it can be fully used w/o touching your HD
<stdin> dipin: you usually install kubuntu before you try installing packages
<Wiggles> nosrednaekim, how can i find the .desktop file?
<Dragnslcr> tank71- I doubt you could even find one
<runlevelten> wiggle: here is a clean functional beryl.desktop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33380/
<dipin> nosrednaekim: so i can not install anything? can i actually install this stinking kubuntu?
<Level15> tank71: i guess that depends on where you are.
<Dragnslcr> tank71- most places won't sell smaller than 80 or 120
<tank71> hmm so then what am I looking for...
<nosrednaekim> about $30
<tank71> ok how about a 80 gb ide?
<Dragnslcr> tank71- you can probably get a 250 GB drive for $80 or so
<runlevelten> Wiggles: ^ save that in a file and replace the one you have.
<tank71> I'm not rich :D
<Level15> Dragnslcr: are there 250 GB IDE drives?
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: "kate .kde/Autostart/Beryl.desktop"
<tank71> I'm working with three old computer given to me
<dipin> nosrednaekim: man i thought i downloaded the install version, iddnt want live ;(
<saylar> i just 500GB SATA for 100 euros
<nosrednaekim> dipin: yes...
<Level15> tank71: the problem is that a 60 GB can be hard to find nowdays...
<dipin> nosrednaekim: i got it from here http://ubuntu.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/feisty/
<tank71> so an 80GB IDE should cose me like 45?
<nosrednaekim> dipin: you can install off the liveCD
<tank71> cost*
<saylar> since they're outdated they cost pretty much
<Level15> tank71: maybe a little bit more...
<nosrednaekim> dipin: which one?
<Dragnslcr> tank71- yeah, you can 250 GB IDE drives
<Level15> tank71: i don't think you can get anything below 120/160 GB
<dipin> nosrednaekim: can up lease point me to the right place, to install kubuntu then use internet to install some packages, so i basicly need one cd
<nosrednaekim> tank71: yeah more or less
<dipin> nosrednaekim: one cd to install kubuntu
<tank71> ok well thanks for the help everyone I'll go look around and see what I can find
<tank71> without overdrawing my card -_-
<tank71> I'll be back....sometime
<Dragnslcr> Hard disks are dirt cheap
<Dragnslcr> And constantly getting cheaper
<nosrednaekim> dipin: did you DL a CD already?
<dipin> nosrednaekim: yes i downloaded this
* Level15 thinks reiserfs pwns
<dipin> nosrednaekim: http://ubuntu.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
* Level15 wonders about the future of reiserfs
<dipin> nosrednaekim: but apereantly thats the live cd right?
<dipin> nosrednaekim: i need one that i can actually install
<nosrednaekim> dipin: ok, great! thats the liveCD, but you can also install off of it
<dipin> nosrednaekim: but i only have one cd-r left
<dipin> nosrednaekim: ohh
<tank71> ok one more thing then I'll go...what about installing grub...you said it had to be installed on the windows hd too?
<dipin> nosrednaekim: i could
<dipin> nosrednaekim: awsome
<dipin> nosrednaekim: so it is a live cd and instalation cd?
<dipin> nosrednaekim: will this cd alone load my ipw3945
<nosrednaekim> dipin: yep, once you boot up, there will be an install icon on the desktop
<nosrednaekim> right
* runlevelten wonders about the future of the fs and the man.
<Level15> tank71: grub should be installed on the MBR of the windows disk, since, that's where your BIOS will start looking for how to boot, unless you tell it otherwise
<nosrednaekim> dipin: probably...
<dipin> nosrednaekim: oh probably for the ipw3945 ?
<tank71> so how would I go about installing grub on the windows disk?
<tank71> I see what you mean though
<dipin> nosrednaekim: i only get connection via wifi, what if it doesnt install the wireless driver :(
<nosrednaekim> dipin: IDK as I don't have one. But you can test it before installing
<Level15> tank71: i can't remmeber exactly, but there's a point on the installation where ubuntu will ask you where to install grub... tell it to use /dev/hda
<dipin> nosrednaekim: well im sure the live cd will load wifi
<dipin> nosrednaekim: argh
<tank71> ok thanks
<tank71> bbiaf
<nosrednaekim> dipin: its not the end of the world.. you can grab packages while in windows and install them in linux.
<tank71> damn lol I have like $60 on my card :S
<Level15> nosrednaekim: i have that wifi card and it worked out of the bos with the livecd
<Level15> *box
<nosrednaekim> dipin: well, go test out the liveCD and see if it works.
<dipin> Level15: and what about if i install kubuntu of the cd ? will driver still oad?
<dipin> nosrednaekim: ok
<Level15> dipin: yes
<bluevapour> Guys
<bluevapour> How do i make windows transparent in programs, i.e. firefox
<dipin> Level15l: thank yuou, thank you nosrednaekim =)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) <-- one happy kupunter =)
<bluevapour> So the page is normal, but the outside is transparent
<Level15> and knetworkmanager will make it very easy to join a wireless network, unless it is the UofR campus network :S
<nosrednaekim> dipin: go try it out first ;)
<bluevapour> Anyone?
<Level15> bluevapour: use beryl/compiz/compizfusion
<bluevapour> Whats that
<bluevapour> a program?
<Level15> !desktop effects|bluevapour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluevapour> ok
<Level15> crap
<Level15> well
<bluevapour> nope :S
<Level15> bluevapour: yes, it's a window manager with composite manager
<nosrednaekim> !beryl | bluevapour
<ubotu> bluevapour: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
* Level15 shouldn't be here now...
<bluevapour> ok
<bluevapour> also, if i only use one desktop, how do i remove the two panels to switch?
<bluevapour> ive tried all i know
<bluevapour> ive customised the tool bar etc, i just havent found what i need to remove that
<runlevelten> two panels?
<AloBlumenau> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Level15> bluevapour: unlock panels, then click on the small button next to them, and select remove ;)
<AloBlumenau> removing or installing swat
<bluevapour> how do i unlock panels
<Level15> bluevapour: but i find having mutliple desktops quite useful
<bluevapour> ahh
<bluevapour> i see
<bluevapour> i see now, i dont liek it tho
<bluevapour> i only do one thing at once
<Wiggles> for some reason, the beryl options in control center are autostarting instead of beryl-manager
<bluevapour> minus downloading and bittorrenting
<Level15> Wiggles: beryl options in control center? i didn't know that even existed!
<joacim_> I want to rip my audio book to speex and used Ubuntu's Serpentine, but as I now use Kubuntu K3b seems to be the default app. Is it possible to use Speex (and flac) in K3b ? (a better way than installing Serpentine with the entire gnome dependencies)
<runlevelten> Wiggles: that's because that's what you're linking in Autostart...
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: what command did you specifiy?
<bluevapour> so this beryl
<runlevelten> beryl.desktop links to the control center module...
<bluevapour> how do i use it or get itllol even
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: the program needs to be "beryl-manager"
<SlimeyPete> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SlimeyPete> best to ask in there
<bluevapour> oki doki
<SlimeyPete> someone'll point you in the right direction
<Level15> i think desktop effects are the most popular cause of support requests here...
<nosrednaekim> yeah, that and hard drive mounting
<runlevelten> they're the most popular cause of installation from what I can tell, too.
<runlevelten> That and no viruses or spyware.
<Level15> too bad desktop effects are not that mature yet
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Assid> hrmm
<bluevapour> Will beryl apply to games?
<Wiggles> nosrednaekim, so, should i change "Beryl.desktop" to "beryl-manager.desktop"
<Assid> i think msft will be hating me soon enough
<Level15> msft?
<Level15> !msft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> hm
<Assid> microsoft
<SlimeyPete> bluevapour: fullscreen 3D games won't be affected (though they may run slower)
<Level15> Assid: oh, trust me, they never loved you... they love your money, though...
<SlimeyPete> 2D games running in a window will have the beryl effects applied to them
<runlevelten> kwin + effects. That's what I want. Keep Dolphin, plasma et cetera, kwin + effects with stability.
<Assid> Level15: well.. now its prolly worse
<Assid> runlevelten: plasma ?
<runlevelten> Because damn, the drop in replacements are TERRIBLE compared to kwin.
<nosrednaekim> Wiggles: no.... change the application within the .desktop from whatever it is to beryl-manager
<bluevapour> Ahh ok
<bluevapour> Right last thing
<bluevapour> Ive read about it
<Dragnslcr> bluevapour- you'll probably want to switch back to kwin if you're playing any fullscreen GL games
<bluevapour> ahh ok
<Assid> runlevelten: plasmoids are on gutsy only right ?
<bluevapour> i was told, that the best client is Rtorrent with screen for torrenting ofc
<Level15> kwin is the best WM ever, IMHO
<bluevapour> how do i use screen
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: hi i looking how to mount back my ntfx xp partition on my desktop.it does want to mount any more only when i force it but when i log out back in it's not mounted
<bluevapour> ive used rtorret
<bluevapour> its powerful and lite
<Dragnslcr> Beryl and Compiz don't always get along with other GL apps
<Level15> closely followed by fluxbox
<Assid> bluevapour: i personally use utorrent.. through wine
<bluevapour> Not lite, and more resources though?
<runlevelten> I use ktorrent.
<Level15> ktorrent works fine
<Dragnslcr> I think my only real wish for kwin was a global option for remembering window sizes and positions
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: i try to eneble it it says it allready mounted or its busy
<Level15> Dragnslcr: i think that's possible, though i have never done it...
<Assid> does plasmoids work on feisty?
<chovy_> ktorrent needs a find key
<Level15> Assid: if you install KDE4 beta, i guess they do
<adenicio> Dragnslcr: : hi i looking how to mount back my ntfx xp partition on my desktop.it does want to mount any more only when i force it but when i log out back in it's not mounted
<Dragnslcr> Level15- I only ever found how to do it for specific windows
<Assid> hrmm wouldnt be feisty then
<adenicio> ntfs
<Level15> Dragnslcr: and ou want them for what exactly?
<adenicio> !mount
<Level15> *you
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Dragnslcr> Assid- you can install KDE4 on Feisty
<Assid> kinda scary using kde4 beta on a production box
<runlevelten> You can install it alongside your current version.
<Assid> alongside ?
<Dragnslcr> Level15- think you meant to ask adenicio that
<Assid> really?
<Level15> Assid: then you'd better stick to kde 3 w/o plasmoids
<Assid> hehe.. k
<adenicio> Dragnslcr: hien???
<Level15> Dragnslcr: no, i meant, what is what you wanted kwin to do??
<Assid> how do i make dolphin the default file manager
<Level15> adenicio: n/m
<Dragnslcr> I keep thinking I should try the KDE4 beta, but I'm too scared of hosing my box
<Dragnslcr> Level15- global option to remember window size and position. It was annoying to have to set it for every window
<Level15> Dragnslcr: oh, i understand now... yeah, i don't think there's such an option
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, which kinda surprises me
<saylar> anyone got an idea why i still got not space left on my device, even i deleted some files and emptied the trash?
<adenicio> Level15: : hi i looking how to mount back my ntfx xp partition on my desktop.it does want to mount any more only when i force it but when i log out back in it's not mounted
<Dragnslcr> I'd think someone would have complained quite loudly about that by now
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: reallyno danger of that
<Level15> adenicio: you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- you'd be surprised how good I am at breaking stuff
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: go into system settings-> advance-> disks
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: haha
<ubuntu_> would soemone tell me
<bluevapour> anyone here wana show me how to use screen?
<ubuntu_> password for live cd kubuntu? as root
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: and...?
<Level15> ubuntu_: i think you must sudo
<Level15> ubuntu_: sudo su -
<ubuntu_> bluevapour: pretty much just run screen, and then ctrl+c to exit,
<Level15> i *think*
<ubuntu_> bluevapour: ctrl+ad will hide it
<bluevapour> Awsome
<Assid> i dont get it
<ubuntu_> bluevapour: and to retrive it with will ne screen -r
<ubuntu_> bluevapour: mmm screen -ls
<ubuntu_> bluevapour: to check what u got open
<Assid> if nvidia drivers byt default exist.. and X can detect nvidia
<Assid> why doesnt it just "tune" it to get better support on its own
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: add what to fstab?
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: administrator mode, and select the drive you want to mount, and modify the drive you want...
<Assid> instead of adding the whole GLXVisuals and everything ourselves
<RandMC_> Is there possibly a program that can increase the brightness of a laptop screen?
<ubuntu_> bluevapour: u got it?
<nosrednaekim> *modify IT how you want
<bluevapour> sort of
<ubuntu_> bluevapour: i must go bye
<bluevapour> cheers
<bluevapour> bb
<nosrednaekim> this adds things to fstab..
<Level15> RandMC_: usually the laptop has some Fn + key combination for that
<bluevapour> with screen
<bluevapour> where do i push these hotkeys?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: did that allready it says drive allready mount or its busy
<chris_> What's the name of the metapackage for gcc?
<RandMC_> allright I will try that.
<nosrednaekim> RandMC_: thats ussualy a hardware thing
<Level15> LVM + reiserfs own
<Level15> :D
<RandMC_> okay thanks.
<nosrednaekim> chris_: gcc is already installed.... but its "build-essential"
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: ...
<chris_> nosrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: did you just manually mount it?
<Level15> adenicio: reboot, then do the system settings->advanced_>disks thingy
<bluevapour> what could i use with rtorrent so i dont have to restart downloads each time?
<bluevapour> by putting in names again
<bluevapour> cause thats the only prob i  have with it
<Level15> all right fellows... gotta go
<Level15> cya later
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: it was working at firts untill i modify the fstab to add ntfs 3g.i had to unmount and remount after that i turn of the pc turn back on it not there.i foce it to mount it did but never stay mounted
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: thats a problem with your fstab
<adenicio> Level15:???did that allready
<bluevapour> what is lightest torrent manage to use
<bluevapour> for performance
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: if i erase the lines where it got the name of the ntfs  hdd will i help or damage it self?
<bluevapour> anyone? whats the best torrent manager?
<Dragnslcr> I thought KTorrent was good when I used it
<Assid> anyone know if  a mac opens .ogg files without any issues?
<Biovore> it should
<Biovore> might need to install the codec for mac..
<Assid> wonder how to convert it to quicktime
<Biovore> depends whats the ogg file contains..  theora? xvid? divx?
<Assid> theora
<Biovore> there are theora codecs for everything..
<Biovore> should work on a mac..
<bluevapour> Guys my desktop looks really cool so when i lock session can i keep desktop in backgrond
<bluevapour> literally with everything im doing
<bluevapour> so its my desktop in realtime but the cant do anything till they put pass in
<stdin> that's what it does anyway
<bluevapour> stdin
<stdin> it's just like a screensaver that needs a pass, everything still runs
<bluevapour> what would you say was lightest torrent client?
<stdin> probably rtorrent
<bluevapour> but they need the torrent names inputting each time
<bluevapour> so that really does suck
<bluevapour> or is there a fix for that?
<stdin> I don't know, I just use ktorrent
<bluevapour> Ahhh
<bluevapour> ok
<Fieryfly> \;
<adenicio> stdin: are u good in mountin partitions?(hdd's)?
<stdin> I guess...
<stdin> adenicio: why?
<adenicio> stdin: dont worry i found how to.but hmm the mount partition look like a folder u know where are the icon's that look like hdd's are?
<adenicio> so i can change it
<stdin> in /usr/share/icons/...
<emilsedgh> adenicio: /media :P
<elite101> why do ppl like macs? even thou a new line up came out but why? whats so cool about 1 button mouse/no games/u cant build it ur self?
<adenicio> stdin: if your no to busy can u tell me in wich folder the icon that look like a hdd are
<adenicio> please
<emilsedgh> elite101: I dunno too! but I hope things will change with KDE's new major release...
<elite101> lol yeah kinda off-topic
<stdin> adenicio: it'd be in /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/devices
<adenicio> stdin: lol now all my folder in the partiotn look like hdd's :-/ thats funny
<elite101> well just wondering say there is a WINE alternative for windows programs on linux can i use a emulatore for say MAC programs? on a windows pc?
<elite101> like the one im on now?
<elite101> or no?
<stdin> elite101: Wine Is Not an Emulator (spells WINE)
<elite101> i knw
<elite101> but like
<elite101> is there one for mac?
<elite101> on windows pc
<adenicio> elite101: wa so good about a mac?
<elite101> the movie editing
<stdin> you want windows help?
<stdin> !windows | elite101
<elite101> garage band
<ubotu> elite101: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<stdin> :)
<elite101> Err
<elite101> i mean
<Biovore> most OS X stuff is unix based..
<elite101> a MAC is diff than a PC so can u run MAC programs on a PC
<Biovore> easy to port..
<elite101> so then u can use it on linux
<elite101> the MAC programs?
<elite101> MINE*?
<Biovore> not directly..
<elite101> like WINE
<stdin> elite101: short answer: no
<Biovore> Even though in theory it wouldn't be as hard as windows...
<elite101> k thanx
<kyle__> could someone please help me get my soundcard working?
<kyle__> could someone please help me get my soundcard working?
<elite101> i had this happen^
<kyle__> oh
<elite101> whats wrong?
<adenicio> i hate amule!its allways a server prob.how do i get servers to connect to?
<kyle__> well i htink i need a driver.
<kyle__> when i try ot open the volume control i get error messages
<Assid> okay 1 person moving to linux.. one person moved to mac. not including me in the count
<Assid> who should i convert next
<kyle__> IM this kid Assid
<kyle__> xsuckxitx7
<Assid> ???
<kyle__> convert him =] 
<Assid> haha no way
<kyle__> aww =[ i keep trying to explain to him how awesome linux is
<kyle__> he just says "its free software, it HAS to suck"
<bluevapour> Guys
<Assid> get him on irc
<Karti> Hi all, just had to reinstall 64 bit Kubuntu as my normal 32 bit PC died :( Are there any issues that I should worry about?
<bluevapour> Where is True Combat Elite install file?
<bluevapour> Ic ant find it
<Assid> Karti: 16bit burial ?
<Assid> hehe.. j/k
<Assid> Karti:  jjust reinstall 32 bit version
<adenicio> i hate amule!its allways a server prob.how do i get servers to connect to?
<Karti> pretty much.......but I'm afraid its a motherboard issue, it's gone to a safer place. The only thing that will install on this AMD 2 is the 64 bit
<adenicio> which channel i have to go to to get help with my printer?
<Assid> oh.. okay
<Assid> your reinstallingthe 64bit right ?
<Karti> Assid: I normally follow a procedure to get my system up and running, but I had problems getting my encryted dvds to play
<Karti> I'm on the 64bit now
<Assid> encrypted dvds?
<Karti> Assid: yes
<Assid> what you mean encrypted dvds?
<adenicio> stdin: how do u get to rename file by just clikin on there name?
<Karti> I was following the libdvdread3 instructions
<Karti> Assid: normal movies etc
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stdin> adenicio: not sure, I never use that
<adenicio> ok
* stdin BRBs
<miles> Biovre?
<DaSkreech> miles: French?
<miles> no, Biovre is someone that frequents this channel
<miles> he programs C, i had a C question for him
<miles> i think its a he
<runlevelten> biovore...
<miles> o nose
<miles> i spelt the name wrong?
<Biovore> oO
<miles> im sorry, i never saw the second o
<DaSkreech> !tab | mila
<ubotu> mila: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<miles> i dont htink biovre is a french word tho, i too french in high school
<DaSkreech> !tab | miles
<ubotu> miles: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<stdin> miles: ##C ?
<runlevelten> DaSkreech: Irony rocks. :)
<miles> no C
* Biovore is good with c/c++
<miles> and i know about tab, but is it possible to run "| grep [name] " after thaat?
<DaSkreech> runlevelten: Or sucks depending on which part of the net you stand on
<stdin> miles: no, that's a channel for C users/programmers
<miles> so i could of done "[tab]  | grep Bio"
<miles> you know what, im using a cli irc client right now and the window is real transparent, i cant see colors well\
<miles> but look, 2 questions
<miles> so i could of done "[tab]  | grep Bio" ??
<Biovore> ?
<miles> or  i could of done "[tab]  | grep miles" to see who is in here named "miles"???
<Biovore> ^ that looks like bash script.. not c
<DaSkreech> miles: you could type bio and press tab
<miles> o sick
<miles> thanks, that helps a lot
<Biovore> yeah tab autocomplete
<DaSkreech> that should at least give you the first person who's name starts with that string
<Biovore> 2 tabs shows options
<miles> ok, so what kind of C programming do you do?
<Biovore> all kinds..  QT4, embbedded systems.. etc
<DaSkreech>  at best it gives you a list of all names with that string with the Name you want highlighted by magic
<miles> embedded systems? thats what im interested in programming
<miles> i am starting to study C because i want to do that
<miles> embed systems that is
<Biovore> I been playing with gumstix here at home.. www.gumstix.org
<DaSkreech> !info kplayer
<ubotu> Package kplayer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> grrr
<miles> cool, im gonna check that out right now
<Biovore> little linux embedded systems.. size of a stick of gum.
<jhutchins> Is there a console command that will tell me if there is media in a burner?
<Biovore> 600 MHz 128MB ram on something thats smaller then your wallet
<Karti> DaSkreech: I got some errors that I can investigate tomorrow with the dvd playing but it appears to work fine.
<Biovore> dinner time.. bbl
<DaSkreech> Karti: Nest
<DaSkreech> neat
<Karti> Assid: Thanks for the help
<Karti> DaSkreech: I hope the rest of the 64 bit is as easy!
<Assid> np
<miles> ok C is crazy
<DaSkreech> Krazy!
<miles> i <3 it tho
<DaSkreech> Karti: except for Flash and win64codecs yes it is
<meuhlol> lol
<Karti> DaSkreech: I installed the win64codecs, assuming they work as I can watch a dvd, but is Flash an issue? rather than a normal install?
<DaSkreech> Karti: ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> !flash 64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Drat
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaSkreech> I think that does 64 bit flash
<DaSkreech> !find flash
<ubotu> Found: flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin, libflash-swfplayer, libflash0c2 (and 4 others)
<DaSkreech> !search flash
<ubotu> Found: flash 9, gnash, flash64, fffc, flash, flash64bit, flash9, flashplayer, font
<DaSkreech> !flash64bit
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<DaSkreech> there we go
<DaSkreech> Karti: ^^^
<Lopin> Okay...  Anyone know how to get a hold of NDISwrapper without an internet connection?
<Karti> DaSkreech: The worst thing is that I would be happy to get a new 32 bit pc, but its cheaper to get 64
<miles> you need to get the binary or source some how Lopin
<miles> Lopin, all u gotta do is get the deb somewhere and place it on a usb.  mount the usb and copy the deb over to  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<miles> then you can run apt-get on it
<miles> !find ndis
<ubotu> Found: linux-image-2.6.20-15-386, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server-bigiron, ndiswrapper-common (and 10 others)
<miles> if you dont have an internet connection, how are you talkin to me right now?
<Lopin> DEB!
<aguitel> how i shutdown a proccess with terminal?
<miles> "shutdown -t now"
<miles> i thkn
<Lopin> I do, but I'm in windows...  My internal WiFi card works through windows...
<stdin> aguitel: no
<bluevapour> Guys to install enemy territory
<bluevapour> should i use sudo?
<miles> ya, go to http://packages.ubuntu.org
<stdin> aguitel: kill (pid), or killall name
<Lopin> Thanks!
<miles> search for ndis, download it onto usb
<bluevapour> Should i use Sudo to install Enemy Territory?
<miles> bluevapour, i dont know, but if you figure out tell me, i couldnt get it to install
<miles> i love that game!
<bluevapour> Lol
<bluevapour> ill do it :D
<bluevapour> you wait!
#kubuntu 2007-08-12
<intelikey> miles errr the copy location would work assuming that apt is updated with that package as avalable else apt wont install it from there   and if you use dpkg to install you have to type in the full path anyway  so / might be better than /var/cache/apt/archives/
<miles> really?
<miles> i thought it had to go into that directory, "/" is easier
<adenicio> stdin: im in kotepe how do i save my friend smiley to use them back easly
<adenicio> ?
<bluevapour> Whats autocomplete in terminal again peeps
<bluevapour> ?
<miles> you wouldnt even have to copy it at all, leave it on the usb
<miles> tab
<miles> or make a link
<stdin> adenicio: ask where they got them from
<intelikey> yeah apt wont even look in  /var/cache/apt/archives/  unless the apt database of repos says the package is avalavle   then it will look to see if it's already in   /var/cache/apt/archives/   and if not it dl's it to there.
<Lopin> Okay, then how do I get the package installed?
<Lopin> I got the tar.gz off of the Ubuntu website...
<adenicio> stdin: well they on xp so they got them from friends that they add in there list
<bluevapour> Right
<intelikey> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<bluevapour> who was the person that needed help with enemy territory install, ive done it?
<intelikey> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Lopin> bluevapour : that would be miles
<bluevapour> Ok
<stdin> adenicio: oh, you want to save your friends list?
<bluevapour> That you? lopin?
<Lopin> bluevapour: no, miles wanted to know how...
<bluevapour> Oh oki
<bluevapour> Miles, still need help?
<adenicio> stdin: no lol im want to save there smileys for it to be in mine list of smileys in kotepe
<Lopin> Oh...  Don't know why I'm going to say this, but if you have a program that will support shoutcast, I have a nice stream...  (Shameless plug)
<adenicio> stdin: and why does it name kotepe?
<Lopin> Okay, so now, what directory will this package go?
<intelikey> login_  your home
<miles> yea
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Lopin> Oh...
<miles> sorry, i just had  a really great idea
<Lopin> Okay...
<stdin> adenicio: that's what I thought in the 1st place, you have to ask where they got it from, there are some available in www.kde-look.org
<bluevapour> Miles still need the help with Enemy territory install, i done it?
<stdin> adenicio: i don't know why it's called kopete, you'll have to ask the people who made it
<Lopin> I'll go try, and if not, I'll have to get back in vista...
<Lopin> Dang, microsoft...
<Lopin> BRB...
<miles> yea i need help please
<bluevapour> Yeah
<bluevapour> Right
<bluevapour> I downloaded the .run file
<bluevapour> then
<bluevapour> sudo chmox -x the file.run here
<bluevapour> then sudo ./the file.run :D
<bluevapour> i needed to download the libtk1.2 from package manager aswell
<bluevapour> worked fine :D
<intelikey> sudo bash filename.run
<miles> chmox?
<bluevapour> installed in less then one min
<intelikey> sudo bash filename.run
<bluevapour> chmod*
<intelikey> sudo bash filename.run
<miles> yea
<stdin> intelikey: repeat much? :p
<bluevapour> Doesnt matter what way intelikey, its just the way i dont it
<bluevapour> lol
<bluevapour> yeah i agree
<intelikey> stdin only when being ignored
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, I know the feeling
<bluevapour> however, miles im only installing it to play TC:E
<bluevapour> Ive heard its good so i said ide try it
<miles> i have 64 bit kubuntu
<miles> i already had it installed, but it never launches
<bluevapour> Ahha ok
<bluevapour> I had 64 before and it ran fine
<miles> i downloaded et-linux-2.55.x86.run a month ago
<bluevapour> just ran sudo et from command line
<bluevapour> lol ok
<bluevapour> was only trying to help
<miles> haha no i appreciate it
<miles> i never realized i had x86
<miles> i got the menu icon, it just crashes when i try n launch
<bluevapour> Hmm
<bluevapour> Got the log output atall?
<bluevapour> Might even leave a log in the ET fodler?
<bluevapour> Which would help you find out whats wrong
* intelikey thinks miles should repete also....
<bluevapour> Lol intelikey
<intelikey> :)
<Maxdamantuss> name of proc to freeze screen on hibernate?
<Karti> DaSkreech: I have java and flash working fine on Firefox, but I like Konqueror, can it work on that or will I have to wait?
<joel> Is there a way to get kde to remember my root password for the current session for applications that need it? Basically the same functionality that gnome offers
<aguitel> anyone have chipset rtl8180 Realtec ?
<intelikey> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantuss> ... :/
<stdin> joel: it will, for a time at least
<joel> stdin, from my personal experience, that is not true
<intelikey> joel you can setup sudoers to not ask for passwords so special apps for whom ever,   if you want that.
<Maxdamantuss> meh. ill just reboot. :(
<stdin> joel: so if you start, lets say... adept then close it, then reopen it straight away, it ask for the password again?
<joel> intelikey, I only want to enter the root password once, per session
<intelikey> imo that's a very bad idea
<Maxdamantuss> ^^
<joel> this isnt a public computer, so your opinion is moot
<intelikey> any thing in your session gets exploited and you have a windows box rather than a linux box
<intelikey> maybe you like the idea of virii
<bluevapour> Does kubuntu come bundled with latest nvidia drivers?
<Maxdamantuss> sessions usually last weeks here
<joel> yes, all those linux virii, look out
<Assid> actually linux virii are all proof of concept more than implementations
<intelikey> joel don't laugh   just run a root session all time and see....
<intelikey> and that's essentially what he's asking for
<joel> no, its not
<chris_> what program should I use to find and connect to wireless networks in kubuntu fiesty/gutsy?
<joel> kwirelessmanage i believe it's called works well
<stdin> chris_: the knetworkmanager icon in the system tray
<chris_> there isn't a knetworkmanager icon in the system trya..
* Assid cant wait for gutsy and the new compiz
<sayers> chris_: there has to be unless you did something with it.
<chris_> oh , wait, there is, it just doesn't see the wireless connection.
<Assid> and maybe kde4
<stdin> chris_: what wireless chipset/card?
<sayers> I am intergrated my gpu died Assid
<chris_> intel something or other..
<chris_> intel 3945 wlan
<Assid> sayers: huh ???
<sayers> Assid: no compiz for me =d
<Assid> you are integrated?
<Assid> why ?
<sayers> wow.
<Assid> howd your gpu die?
<sayers> my GPU died
<Assid> howd it die?
<sayers> i shot it
<sayers> they die. it happens :)
<sayers> the fan went bad on it thus killing it
<stdin> chris_: hmm, it should just work
<stdin> chris_: does the command "iwlist scan" show any access points?
<ep> I have dapper and I'd like to install the weather-util package which is currently not available per apt-cache search.  How can I determine (a) if it's available for dapper and (b) which repository it resides?
<chris_> stdin: I'm going to muck about in the bios, I don't see the wireless light on. I see the bluetooth light though..
<Assid> sayers: gutsy ?
<stdin> ep: look on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sayers> Assid: wha?
<fribuntu> Hi
<Assid> sayers: are you using gutsy
<sayers> gusty no.
<Assid> i was strongly considering it.. everyone told me to shut up and sit down for a month
<sayers> shut up and sit down, its not that good yet
<sayers> just wait till it comes out officaly.
<Assid> yeah
<bluevapour> with ark, when i extract the TC:E patch to the usr/local/games/et/tcetest it says permission denied
<Assid> get root
<Assid> sudo or root
<Assid> or chown or chmod
<stdin> bluevapour: kdesu ark maybe
<bluevapour> ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<stdin> DON'T use sudo with GUI apps
<bluevapour> why is that?
<stdin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<intelikey> bluevapour cause we don't like fixing it for you....
<intelikey> and inverably you will be in here asking for help afterwords
<bluevapour> Lol ok
<chris_> well, that's irritating. My new laptop has  a quirk where the hardware switch for turning on/off wireless/bluetooth only turn bluetooth back on sometimes..
<bluevapour> right
<bluevapour> im first run of TC:E
<bluevapour> i get
<bluevapour> ..WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
<bluevapour> Initializing OpenGL display
<bluevapour> ...setting mode 3: 640 480
<bluevapour> Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
<bluevapour> XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
<bluevapour> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480
<bluevapour> Received signal 11, exiting...
<bluevapour> whats that about
<Assid> 640 ?!
<bluevapour>  You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<bluevapour> that line also worries me
<bluevapour> techy's, solution please guys?
<Assid> hrmm.. which card are you using
<stdin> install the driver for your card
<Assid> im a little sleepy.. so if i bable ignore me
<Assid> but which card are you using.. and what driver
<bluevapour> Nvidia 7600gt
<Assid> hrmm nice card
<stdin> bluevapour: installed the driver yet?
<bluevapour> Lol when i had 6600 it installed auto in ubuntu so i assumed 7600gt would auto in kubuntu
<Assid> you installed nvidia-glx-new ?
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bluevapour> right what do i need to be installing
<Assid> check that too
<bluevapour> ty
<Assid> bluevapour: http://www.debianadmin.com/envy-ati-and-nvidia-drivers-installation-made-easy.html
<chris_> what do you guys use in kde to take snaps from the webcam?
<bluevapour> HOw do i get onto restricted drivers in Kubuntu?
<bluevapour> Aswome Assid xD
<stdin> bluevapour: use the egdy instructions
<Assid> crossover office shoulda been free :(
<bluevapour> whats SU password?
<stdin> bluevapour: don't use su, use sudo -i
<stdin> bluevapour: or sudo su < same thing
<bluevapour> ty
<Assid> actuallly i changed over roots password.. and now i su
<stdin> Assid: maybe, but that dosen't answer the question...
<bluevapour> if im on latest, should it be installed apparently?
<Assid> yep
<bluevapour> is there any way to check?
<intelikey> bluevapour you can set a root password.  it's not reccomended by the ubuntu team.  but i'm not part of that team and i simply answer questions.    if you want to set a root password make it a good one.      sudo passwd root
<bluevapour> awsome , thanks man
<bluevapour> also, how can i check mate to see if they have been installed?
<bluevapour> in ubuntu there used to be restricted drivers
* stdin get's bluevapour's IP and starts his root attack (joking)
<bluevapour> ant see that in kubuntu
<khaije1> what the command line to fix package dependencies?
<bluevapour> lol
<khaije1> (can't rememeber)
<stdin> khaije1: apt-get -f install
<vash> how do you play .mkv in kubuntu?
<khaije1> stdin: hmm, i was thinking of something else, but that sensible, i'll give it a shot
<stdin> vash: I know mplayer can play it, never tried with anything else
* stdin hugs mplayer 
<vash> mplayer dooesnt work on me
<vash> it wont even open
<intelikey> vlc ?
<vash> vlc only sound
<intelikey> hmmm
<stdin> vash: mplayer is a command line app, unless you start it with the -g switch
<stdin> vash: try installing mkvtoolnix ?
<vash> actually i am having problem with installing mplayer
<vash> i install it from synaptic
<intelikey> back later have some work that needs attending now that the saboth is over
<vash> but i doesnt work at all with any video i try
<vash> but it doesnt work at all with any video i try
<NickPresta> vash, what do you mean it "doesn't work"? Can you play any video files?
<vash> no
<vash> nothng at all
<vash> it wont even give an error message
<bluevapour> how do i check to see if nvidia driers are installed?
<vecina> anyone *here* know how to use c++ to display the contents of a directory?
<bluevapour> right
<bluevapour> im in my nvidia panel
<fribuntu_> hi again.
<bluevapour> and its set to nvidia 7 and standard drivers but says i have 256kb ram
<bluevapour> when its 256mb
<bluevapour> ?
<emanuel> I am configuring kmldonkey to start a kernel when I start the application, but this is not happening: when kmldonkey starts, it shows a dialog saying that the connection to the kernel failed. Anyone having the same problem?
<curt_> how can i save a wallpaper to a folder?  It keeps saying i don't have write permission Help!!
<stdin> bluevapour: does the command " grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep nvidia " show any output ?
<stdin> curt_: what says you don't have permission ?
<curt_> in the status bar at the bottom of the nautilus file manager
<kyle__> can someone help me out getting my sound card to work
<stdin> curt_: are you using gnome?
<bluevapour> nope didnt work
<Level15> nautilus????
<curt_> no kde in kubuntu
<Level15> wrong channel :-P
<bluevapour> When i go into the panel, monitor and display, and click config on NV, its selected NV series 7 which is right
<bluevapour> its just not working
<kyle__> can someone help me out getting my sound card to work
<stdin> curt_: where are you trying to copy it to?
<bluevapour> Anyone?
<Level15> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stdin> bluevapour: does the command " grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep nvidia " show any output ?
<curt_> the examples folder
<Level15> kyle__:
<Level15> kyle__: what seems to be the problem
<bluevapour> nope
<bluevapour> nothing
<bluevapour> but no output full stop, no errors
<kyle__> i dont get any sound for anything
<stdin> curt_: that's  a link to /usr/share/examples and you won't have permission to write there
<kyle__> and wheni  try to open volum econtrol
<kyle__> i get an error message
<Level15> kyle__: which error msg?
<kyle__> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<stdin> bluevapour: but you have nvidia-glx (or nvidia-glx-new) installed?
<Level15> kyle__: is this a fresh install?
<kyle__> yes
<bluevapour> let me check
<bluevapour> if i havent, which one should i get?
<curt_> nevermind i just figured it out thanks anyway bye
<bluevapour> for 7600gt
<Level15> kyle__: please paste your lsmod in a pastebin
<stdin> kyle__: gstreamer? that's gnome
<kyle__> oh im in kubuntu arent i ><
<stdin> bluevapour: hold on...
<bluevapour> Oki doki
<Level15> kyle__: yes you are
<Level15> kyle__: i mean, if you are referring to the channel
<kyle__> yeah
<kyle__> are you still able to help?
<ionstorm> how do I make my kde menu scroll
<bluevapour> Waiting on your call Stdin :D
<Level15> kyle__: yeah... the error doesn't seem to be DE dependent
<kyle__> okay
<kyle__> what exactly is a pastebin =]  sorry im a bit noobish
<stdin> bluevapour: the normal nvidia-glx driver seems to be the one for the 7600gt
<bluevapour> oki doki
<Level15> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kyle__> thanks
<Level15> kyle__: np
<bluevapour> Right stdin, do i also need to install restricted drivers package?
<kyle__> here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33387/
<stdin> bluevapour: yes, it should want to install that with nvidia-glx
<bluevapour> what would that be called?
<bluevapour> well ifact
<bluevapour> if i select one, the other will isntall also?
<stdin> bluevapour: just try installing "linux-generic"
<Level15> do you know your sound card name/model?
<kyle__> yeah one second
<stdin> bluevapour: that usually pulls the l-r-m package
<level1_> Hi, I installed sun java version 6.0... I also have gij (but don't really want it)... anyway, which java gives /usr/bin/java which links to the gij version... where is the sun version?
<stdin> level1_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kyle__> CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion  and the vendor is Cirrus Logic
<bluevapour> Oki doki
<Level15> kyle__: ok, sec
<kyle__> thanks
<bluevapour> Thats allready installed Stdin
<bluevapour> The Linux-generic
<vsudilov> hmmm my sound all of a sudden stopped working...the KDE sound thing picks up my driver correctly and my permissions for /dev/dsp haven't changed...
<Level15> kyle__: is that a laptop?
<kyle__> yes
<kyle__> IBM 770X (oldoldold)
<kyle__> IBM Thinkpad*
<bluevapour> Stdin, whats the command to bring up Restricted Drivers?
<stdin> bluevapour: then you should already have the right linux-restricted-modules-* package installed
<bluevapour> Or where would i find it?
<bluevapour> and ive installed nvidia thing you asked, now what
<stdin> bluevapour: that's for ubuntu/gnome, not kubuntu (yet)
<stdin> bluevapour: now just run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<bluevapour> Oki
<Level15> kyle__: please modprobe -r the module
<bluevapour> it says thats done
<bluevapour> now what lol
<stdin> bluevapour: that's it :)
<stdin> bluevapour: logout, then restart the X server to use it
<Level15> kyle__: still there?
<bluevapour> will xserver auto logout?
<kyle__> yeah
<kyle__> err what do you mean
<kyle__> sorry, im really new
<stdin> bluevapour: no, logout then restart X < it's the safe way
<Level15> kyle__: sudo modprobe -r cs46xx
<kyle__> kay
<bluevapour> ok
<kyle__> okay
<kyle__> i did it
<Level15> kyle__: any error mesages?
<kyle__> no
<rami> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluevapour> now
<rami> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<bluevapour> what was that command mate to check for info
<bluevapour> grep?
<stdin> bluevapour: " grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep nvidia "
<Level15> kyle__: now, sudo modprobe cs46xx   inmidiatley after that, dmesg and paste the result on a pastebin
<kyle__> okay one sec
<bluevapour> i get "driver" "nvidia" now?
<bluevapour> Done?
<kyle__> nothing came up
<stdin> bluevapour: yep, you're all set :)
<bluevapour> Thanks man
<bluevapour> Your like a machine, helping 10 people at once
<stdin> no problem :)
<bluevapour> I recon ubuntu should hire you as support :d
<stdin> well, I do need the money... :P
<Level15> kyle__: run dmesg, it should output something. paste all of it on a pastebin
<kyle__> k
<vsudilov> anyone have any suggestions to fix my audio output? Permissions in /dev/dsp and settings in /etc/group "audio" section are fine...KDE picks up my sound card fine too...
<kyle__> here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33388/
<Level15> kyle__: ok, i have some BAD news for you... http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/CS4610
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(hitmanWilly/#kubuntu) intelikey, i think you just confused the fsck outta him :P
(Paan/#kubuntu) oic
(ferret_0567/#kubuntu) +i means make a file immutable
(intelikey/#kubuntu) hitmanWilly could be.
<Paan> nah nah i get you
<Paan> my head just cains
<Paan> from this crappy stretched res
<Paan> il prob be back later in the week
<ferret_0567> immutable = not changable, not deleteable
<Paan> mwahahah
<Paan> bye guys
<Paan> thanks for your time
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, his xorg.conf didn't change from the one I set up, so I don't see how that would help...
<ferret_0567> I'm going back to XFCE
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, it a setting somewhere deeper in kde that's doing this, i think...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly you say it didn't change  ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, nope, that's what I can't figure out
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(hitmanWilly/#kubuntu) Panlah, ok, get some rest :P
(intelikey/#kubuntu) if you have an xorg.conf  in your home and issue startx   it reads the local config and ignores the global one.
(intelikey/#kubuntu) but that's not applicable to kdm i don't think
(hitmanWilly/#kubuntu) intelikey, no, that wouldn't have been it, unless kdm calls startx
<Panlah> it wasn't called xorg.conf anymore
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, especially since kdm runs suid root IIRC
<Dhraakellian> what's the best way to get rid of ubuntu-desktop?
<stdin> hitmanWilly: no, kdm calls X directly
<Dhraakellian> and I'm not referring to the metapackage alone
<intelikey> startx runs suid root
<Dhraakellian> someone on another network linked to this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<intelikey> X runs suid root
<hitmanWilly> ah, k, use a text login myself, so I'm kinda rusty on all that :P
<hitmanWilly> at least kdm wise
<stdin> Dhraakellian: yeah, that link should work
<intelikey> in fact on a nosuid system no one but root can startx by any means
<Dhraakellian> it's an aweful lot of packages that it's specifying manually
<hitmanWilly> huh...didn't know that...
<stdin> Dhraakellian: that's all the packages ubuntu-desktop installs
<Dhraakellian> stdin: and any overlap between the two will be reinstalled afterwards, I take it?
<Dhraakellian> (just a little bit of context: I'm doing this to free up space on my / partition for the KDE4 beta)
* intelikey rolls eyes...
<stdin> Dhraakellian: as long as you make sure "ubuntu-minimal", "ubuntu-standard" and "kubuntu-desktop" are installed, then you'll have everything Kubuntu installs by default
<Dhraakellian> (and I already have apt's package download dir symlinked to my home directory)
<Dhraakellian> stdin: at the end of that command, there's a "&& sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<stdin> Dhraakellian: all the better then :p
<Dhraakellian> ah, what the heck
<Dhraakellian> the laptop isn't 'mission-critical'
<Dhraakellian> and most/all of the data in my home directory is already on other computers in the house
<Dhraakellian> so I can afford to totally screw up on it
<stdin> Dhraakellian: like I said "ubuntu-minimal", "ubuntu-standard" and "kubuntu-desktop" are all you really need to make sure are installed
<intelikey> Dhraakellian /var/cache/apt/archives ?    careful  apt-get update will probably not work with that.     it's like if you links  /var/cache/apt/archives/partial    then apt-get install wont work...      i'll explain the reason.
<intelikey> apt calls ln to make hard links and then removes the origenal rather than moving the file   and you can't hard link accross fs's
<Dhraakellian> okay
<Dhraakellian> haven't had a problem with it yet
<intelikey> k   just a word to the wise.
<Dhraakellian> and, as I said, I can afford to screw up totally with this system, even if it's inconvenient
<Dhraakellian> yeah, I'll undo it when I get a chance
<Dhraakellian> thanks for the heads up
<intelikey> np
<DJAnubis> ggwooo
<DJAnubis> alright, having a bit of trouble with installing wine *didn't happen before
<intelikey> from the repos ?
<intelikey> i need to sign off.   sleep is precious these days.
<DJAnubis> http://pastebin.com/d7a708bd1
<DJAnubis> that
<DJAnubis> I need to understand what to do to fix it :P
<DJAnubis> can anyone help me?
<intelikey> DJAnubis looks like you have a repo setup for a later release of *buntu
<stdin> DJAnubis: can you post the output of "apt-cache policy wine" to pastebin
<DJAnubis> sure
<intelikey> mixed repos.    check your     /etc/apt/sources.list       me bets a wooden indian against anything else.
<intelikey> errr wooden nickle
<DJAnubis> http://pastebin.com/m5dcfa658
<stdin> DJAnubis: and "lsb_release -c -s" shows what?
<DJAnubis> it's edgy
<adydas> im going to pull my nose off if id ont remember so im gonna ask, to install swf support for opera you just move libflashplayer.so to the plugins dir for opera and reboot opera?
<hitmanWilly> anyway, all, im off...
<stdin> DJAnubis: that's your problem then, yo have the feisty repository for wine and are running edgy
<DJAnubis> aah
<DJAnubis> crap xD
<stdin> DJAnubis: just edit the source to say edgy instead of feisty
<DJAnubis> thx
<DJAnubis> that was alot smoother than 3 years ago
<DJAnubis> I was less drunk then
<DJAnubis> so, that's saying something
<stdin> adydas: yeah, that should work
<intelikey> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.oops ;sed 's/feisty/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.oops | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> fixed!
<stdin> intelikey: I'd just use sed -i
<intelikey> but no backup of the oops  :)
<klobster> anyone in here familiar with dash?
<adydas> stdin: figured... it dont error saying no shockwave installed anymore but just wont work
<intelikey> i like keeping reminders of my oops's
<mikes1> Anyone help me with "intel sound"?
<stdin> intelikey: sed -i.oops
<mikes1> Toshiba A200 laptop
<titanix88> hello!
<stdin> klobster: ask your question and see
<klobster> anyone know why dash doesn't like the syntax of ${@:$#} ?
<intelikey> cause it's bashism
<intelikey> not posix
<DJAnubis> hmm
<DJAnubis> where do I change from feisty to edgy in that source?
<klobster> intelikey: bash --posix does not complain about it?
<adydas> also why does it try and open everything i want to download into kate
<intelikey> DJAnubis all occurances thereof
<adydas> and moan about being corrupt and wont let me save it as a what ever file to the dtop
<stdin> klobster: bash's posix isn't completely posix (yeah, I know)
<intelikey> klobster but bash --posix  only means it will accept all posix code  not that it's limited to posix   bash is hopelessly  non-posix these days
<titanix88> why do t care about posix??
<klobster> intelikey: stdin either of you know of another way to say ${@:$#} (the last string in an array)?
<soulrider> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<klobster> titanix88: in ubuntu sh is dash
<Wiggles> I have a simple question.
<Wiggles> Whats SKIM and do i need it?
<intelikey> i have all but stopped using bash for script writting.   and even converted all my existing scripts to full posix compliance.
<titanix88> no dash it is bash
<titanix88> no dash it is bash
<stdin> titanix88: dash is not bash
<intelikey> klobster nothing realy clean,
<intelikey> titanix88 your /bin/sh can be any "posix compliant" shell
<intelikey> or even bash
<stdin> Wiggles: it's a way to input non-latin characters in KDE
<stdin> Wiggles: like, chinise, for instance
<Wiggles> stdin, thanks
<titanix88> dash O_o
<stdin> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<Dhraakellian> I would just like to state for the record that the Compose Key rocks
<stdin> heh
<titanix88> why dash?bash was fine!!
<Dhraakellian> !compose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compose - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> titanix88: because bash is not fully posix (and fully portable), and because dash is much smaller
<Dhraakellian> !compose key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compose key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> titanix88 dash is smaller lighter and faster
<titanix88> dash is a gnu tool?
<intelikey> !info dash
<ubotu> dash: The Debian Almquist Shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.3-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 82 kB, installed size 204 kB
<intelikey> it's a debian tool
<stdin> on my system, bash is 700912 and dash is 80308 (685K vs 79K)
<intelikey> yeah and i can't figure out why they made bash an essential package ....
<stdin> because bash just has a load of features and shortcuts probably...
<intelikey> could be
<stdin> even has a built in "echo" :p
<intelikey> so does dash
<intelikey> and they differ
<Dhraakellian> hmm... synaptic has gnome deps?
<intelikey> Dhraakellian yes synaptic is a gtk app
<kalorin`> because bash is the bashiest!
<Dhraakellian> intelikey: but GTK does not necessarilly mean Gnome
<intelikey> neither does synaptic   :)
<intelikey> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<stdin> gnome and gtk are quite linked, probably more so than kde/Qt
<intelikey> almost as much as ubuntu and bash
* titanix88 prefers bash because he loves gnu tools.
<Dhraakellian> oh, I see... tried installing with apt-get this time instead of aptitude
<stdin> titanix88: dash is under the GNU GPL licence
<Dhraakellian> guessing that aptitude was pulling in some recommended packages in addition to just those that are required?
<stdin> Dhraakellian: yep, that's what aptitide does
<intelikey> and debian tools are possably more gun than gnu is...  but who is counting..
* Dhraakellian has a loaded gnu and knows how to use it
<stdin> intelikey: erm, debian and the GNU :p
* titanix88 says linux and hurd are both gpl.
<Dhraakellian> titanix88: but will hurd be going gpl3, given that it's (iirc) more closely tied with GNU/FSF?
<stdin> probably
<titanix88> must!
<intelikey> long as'n it aint got that M$ EULA attached,  we wont hang it, burn it, beat it with a stick, or felay the hide offen' it today.
<Dhraakellian> fillet?
<intelikey> </andy gibbs>
<stdin> HERD = HIRD of Unix-Replacing Daemons, where HIRD = HURD of Interfaces Representing Depth
<intelikey> yeah fillet = felay'    :)
<stdin> erm HIRD for the 1st one^
<stdin> damn, can't type today...
<intelikey> HURD
<el_isma> Hi. I'm trying to set up kdm. I have defined several ServerLayouts in xorg.conf and I wish to choose which one to use from kdm. Is that possible?
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, I is right by the U, that's what I meant by not being able to type
<intelikey> qwerty ?
<intelikey> i see.
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, laptop so I can't do dvorak without disassembling
<Dhraakellian> heh
* stdin puts it on his "to-do-when-laptop-becomes-worthless-list"
<Dhraakellian> stdin: forcing yourself to be a touch typist, eh?
<titanix88> hurd can now execute simple hello world programs.they say!
<Lynoure> stdin: I did, there are some nice sturdy keyboard stickers that blended in nicely with my keys
<Dhraakellian> (something with which I thoroughly sympathize, being a dvorak-on-qwerty user myself)
<Dhraakellian> and, you know, I almost like it better this way
<Dhraakellian> since it keeps me honest
<Dhraakellian> and I like being able to see what keys are what in the rare case that I actually need to use qwerty
<Dhraakellian> (also, I'm too lazy to rearrange the keycaps or get stickers)
* titanix88 asks if anyone here actually used gnu/hurd?
<stdin> I'll stick with the default layout on my laptop for now, it's too new to mess up (less than 4 months)
<Dhraakellian> yeah
<intelikey> 5xd8 ,om, 8,:bjcg8?j,h8hj 8fjcg.md 8vc8,hd8?mvcg8ld: 8 vxd8,jxd
<DJAnubis> is there any way to use my windows programs from linux? I only installed a small partition
<Dhraakellian> DJAnubis: wine?
<DJAnubis> I know wine, duh,
<stdin> DJAnubis: wine maybe
<intelikey> err i mean  /me starts typing with his fingures on the wrong keys some time
<soulrider> hello, i just stole my dads joystick from his computer. It seems pretty generic since it doesnt even have a label with a brand :P do you guys know of any app i can use to test if it works? or to at least know if it was picked up as an input device ?
<DJAnubis> like, I have this distro just to power rip my windows
<stdin> soulrider: there's a joystick section in system settings
<soulrider> im using gnome right now =/
<DJAnubis> blaargh
<DJAnubis> I'm gonna pass out
<Dhraakellian> okay, now that I have a full 2GB free on my / partition (which I'm starting to regret making only 5GB), I'm gonna try installing the KDE4 beta
<pantic> well things arnt going so well with my external monitor runing on my laptop
<intelikey> pantic's back.
<stdin> soulrider: maybe ask in #ubuntu then
<pantic> right now i cant even apply settings in system settings
<titanix88> soulrider connect it and see in the system settings joystick tab to see he it is detected.
<pantic> btw the x-org reconfigure...quite went wrong
<pantic> hah
<DJAnubis> aah
<pantic> i didnt really need to do that... i couldnt boot right
<khaije1> Dhraakellian: i'm using it now
<soulrider> brb, gotta relogin
<DJAnubis> how do I empty my trash?
<pantic> not even recovery mode.. anyway.. i cant figure it out
<DJAnubis> it's giving me a read error
<Dhraakellian> khaije1: how usable is it so far?
<stdin> DJAnubis: what error?
<Dhraakellian> the last time I tried installing it, I ran out of disk space on /
<Dhraakellian> and thus only got a partial install
<Dhraakellian> which was quite unpretty
<pantic> for some reason when i go to system settings and apply my graphic card, exit out of the menu, go back in and its back to none... any advice?
<intelikey> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<el_isma> I'm trying to set up kdm. I have defined several ServerLayouts in xorg.conf and I wish to choose which one to use from kdm. Is that possible?
<DJAnubis> Could not read /home/casey/.local/share/Trash/info/u. t6cMuabVSPPPj@jSv7 0t$3[?^8.trashinfo.
<khaije1> Dhraakellian: it's still touchy for basic stuff and it seems many bells and whistles aren't ready
<stdin> el_isma: maybe ask in #kde
<stdin> DJAnubis: huwa?
<khaije1> Dhraakellian: so far i actually prefer the kde3.5.7 art better too
<Dhraakellian> heh
<DJAnubis> I dunno
<DJAnubis> blaargh
<DJAnubis> pass out time?
<DJAnubis> come back with fresh mind tomorrow?
<Dhraakellian> I'm just wondering how long it'll be before someone has backported the Oxygen icon set to KDE3
<Dhraakellian> if they haven't already
<intelikey> stdin gooday mate.
<titanix88> Oxygen is too cool?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(rhavenn/#kubuntu) Dhraakellian> yeah, i know it does...but the main volume is still too low..if i'm listening to xmms at a normal level and then start a DVD and crank the kaffeine volume control up I can barely hear anything
(Dhraakellian/#kubuntu) and I highly recommend switching to somethinglike Amarokother than xmms, but I'm an Amarok fanboy and thus can't be trusted for unbiased advice on such topics
(Dhraakellian/#kubuntu) !;)
<rhavenn> Dhraakellian> egh..xmms gets the job done :) amarok is very nice though
* stdin uses vlc for DVDs, it has volume control and a pre-amp
<Dhraakellian> and I don't know why Kaffeine would drop the volume down for DVD's
<Dhraakellian> does it do it for other types of video?
<Dhraakellian> and do you have the same problem with DVDs in other players?
<rhavenn> Dhraakellian> i haven;t tried any other players..but i will run some tests and see :)
<Dhraakellian> (vlc, regular xine-ui, etc)
<titanix88> rhavenn maybe both of them needs to use same protocol(or server or whatever they say it) and mixer like alsa
<rhavenn> titanix88> nagh, they can both go strasight through alsa
<kalorin`> I love vlc personally
<khaije1> so w/ kde4 how to activate window effects....?
<stdin> it'll be in system settings
<pantic> any assistance?
<khaije1> stdin:  ya looking there now....
<Dhraakellian> kalorin`: I'm looking forward to seeing what vlc's new Qt interface will look like
<stdin> pantic: as long as it's set in xorg.conf it doesn't matter what system settings says
<Lynoure> Does konsole only support bitmap fonts? the font list it shows me is quite short.
<klobster> when does kde4 stable come out?
<Hobbsee> october
<stdin> klobster: scheduled for some time in october (for the 1st release)
<Hobbsee> supposedly
<stdin> there will probably be some point releases soon after that
<pantic> stdin: where would xorg.conf be located exactly
* titanix88 didnt know vlc has a qt interface...
<stdin> pantic: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dhraakellian> titanix88: next version is supposed to have it
<Dhraakellian> iirc
<stdin> titanix88: it doesn't (yet) only the svn version does (and thats Qt4, and buggy)
<Dhraakellian> which is why I'm looking forward to it rather than using it right now
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<Lynoure> How can I add non-bitmap fonts to konsole?
<stdin> Lynoure: not a clue, maybe the people in #kde know (if it's possible)
<pantic> odd, settings in xorg does have nvidia driver there, but when i go to system settings it says none
<stdin> pantic: then report that as a bug against kde-systemsettings if you want
<pantic> ok any way to fix?
<pantic> where could i report it
<stdin> pantic: probably in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings
<el_isma> How do I startx a kdm?
<pantic> stdin: ok i found it but thanks for the link, any way to fix this, im still working on geting that widescreen going when pluged into a serial port
<Dhraakellian> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<stdin> el_isma: look at the ServerCmd= part
<Dhraakellian> if I'm understanding you correctly
<pantic> Dhraakellian: ill give it a try
<el_isma> Dhraakellian: No. I want to start a new Xserver. KDM is already running
<Dhraakellian> pantic: was talking to el_isma
<Dhraakellian> ah
<Dhraakellian> startx -- :1
<el_isma> Dhraakellian: that only gets me a blank display
<el_isma> Dhraakellian: I want to run a kde session there
<Dhraakellian> startx -- :1 startkde?
<el_isma> Dhraakellian: X doesn't like that option
<Dhraakellian> startx startkde -- :1?
<Dhraakellian> without the question mark, of course
<Dhraakellian> oooh...
<el_isma> Dhraakellian: Tried that too
<Dhraakellian> gotta say, I like how kde4's ksysguard replacement looks
<setkeh> heya guys
<starman4ever> yey
<starman4ever> brand new feiisty install - first time for linux :>
<Lynoure> It seems konsole should use monospace fonts automatically, but there are many it just does not still use
<Daisuke_Ido> starman4ever: this may sound off topic at the moment, but, ever seen 'Garden State'?
<pantic> no hope still same deal, now my external monitor (pluged in serial port) is even worse, all it shows now is bunch of squares in different sizes and colors moving around really fast =) <---
<pantic> kubuntu is really bad with those
<pantic> how may i fix this masters
<Daisuke_Ido> you...  have a monitor plugged into your serial port?
<pantic> yes sir i do
<pantic> or mam
<setkeh> how well does nvidia work on linux ?????
<adydas> well
<adydas> fine for me
<adydas> i just wisht he wiki was still up for beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl doesn't really exist anymore
<pantic> no ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's compiz fusion now
<adydas> really??
<adydas> man im well behind then
<adydas> ok why cani  see flash stuff but not play it or its content
<setkeh> i only ask cuz my notebook only takes nvidia display drivers lol
<Daisuke_Ido> adydas: i think beryl is at least semi-supported still though
<starman4ever> Daisuke_Ido, Yes I have seen it...
<Daisuke_Ido> setkeh: nvidia is a lot better than ati on linus
<Daisuke_Ido> linux*
<Daisuke_Ido> starman4ever: "this will change your life"
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome to *ubuntu :)
<adydas> Daisuke_Ido: im more worred as to why flash wont work
<pantic> can someone help me make this monitor working in serial port please
<starman4ever> Daisuke_Ido, Ok...not sure I understand what ur referring to
<Daisuke_Ido> starman4ever: natalie portman, but that's not important :)
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> adydas: no idea, sorry
<pag> adydas, do you have Flash installed?
<adydas> pag well, i want to say yes.. but apparantly not
<adydas> see before i did nething it said blah blah get flash
<Daisuke_Ido> if you can see, but not interact with, flash content...
<Daisuke_Ido> that's weird.
<adydas> nothing would work on youtube
<starman4ever> Daisuke_Ido,  She is definitely a hottie
<stdin> adydas: make sure flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<starman4ever> i assume there are some n_p walls included? >_>
<adydas> so i got the libflash.so file and put it into operas plugings dir
<setkeh> Daisuke_Ido:  awsome :D im useing windows at the moment and i have a few linux distros on vmware and they are great so i might move to linux but i cant play BattleField2 onlinux so i might partition my HD but we shall see whn these other distros download as to what linux i use i have ubuntu and morphix on live cd and i have the iso images im downloading for a few others lol
<adydas> and go to youtube and its there but cant work
<starman4ever> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<starman4ever> er
<pantic> stdin: if i reconfigure xorg would that help?
<starman4ever> isnt that instttructions for ubuntu not kubuntu?
<stdin> pantic: maybe
<Dhraakellian> admin is the group that gets you sudo rights, right?
<setkeh> opera is incredibly unpredictable even at the best of times i have had many crashes and problems with it lol
<pantic> stdin: why is it so hard to get it working, not even the graphic card is ok
<stdin> pantic: it should improve by the time gutsy comes out (with xorg 7.3)
<starman4ever> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adydas> haah md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<adydas> Awsum...
<adydas> setkeh: ive had opera for nearly a year now
<adydas> ive just decided to do a new instalaltion toa  new harddrive
<adydas> opera with flash is mint ther
<setkeh> adydas:  i have had reasonable problems with it i still use it but sometimes it really drives me nutz lol
<pantic> stdin: no fix for now other then install?
<Networkgamer> does anyone know how to mount memory cards in ps3 linux?
<adydas> linux ps3
<adydas> bad..
<klobster> my $PS3 is blank
<stdin> pantic: I don't know, I never really use dual displays
<stdin> klobster: you know only a few people here get that :p
<Networkgamer> well i need help with mounting memory cards in the ms,sd and cf slots
<Networkgamer> cause i do dmesg and it shows my memory cards
<klobster> stdin: if it's any consolation I only barely get it myself -.^
<Networkgamer> but when i try to mount them it says they dont exist and arent in /etc/fstab
<Networkgamer> then i nano /etc/fstab and they do exist in it
<stdin> Networkgamer: try supplying the mountpoint
<stdin> or use pmount
<Networkgamer> well the mountpoint im focused on right now is /dev/sdd
<Networkgamer> i know its formatted fat16
<stdin> that's not a mountpoint
<starman4ever> pantic, what vid card for your duals
<Networkgamer> you mean the second place in /etc/fstab?
<stdin> the mountpoint is where you want to mount ut
<Networkgamer> oh
<stdin> s/ut/it/
<Networkgamer> ./media/sd
<Networkgamer> but when i do plain mount /dev/sdd it says device doesnt exist in /etc/fstab
<Networkgamer> but it does exits in it
<stdin> post your fstab to pastebin
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Daisuke_Ido>  /dev/sdd what?
<Daisuke_Ido> 1?  2?  18000000?
<starman4ever> stdin, this is databuddy/pimp31415 on starman4ever's compy lol i converted another roomate XD
<starman4ever> what was pantic's problem with duals?
<Networkgamer> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m520ba95b
<pantic> starman4ever: well for one now i cant set the nvidia card
<Networkgamer> thats my /etc/fstab
<pantic> starman4ever: nvidia go 7600
<starman4ever> gutsy / feisty / etc?
<pantic> fiesty
<starman4ever> you want twinview rite?
<pantic> yes
<starman4ever> single desktop etc
<pantic> well leptop and a flat pannel
<pantic> big monitor
<starman4ever> www.inuyasha-lives.com/linux/xorg.conf
<starman4ever> use that as an intial guide
<stdin> Networkgamer: what does "ls /dev/sdd*" show?
<starman4ever> i'll come in on my own client in a minute but will helllp from this one for now
<starman4ever> basically in general is real easy
<starman4ever> i recommend for something like that that you keep 2 xorgs in your /home folder: xorg.conf.single xorg.conf.dual
<starman4ever> that way you have one for each config - and can just cp and restart X to switch between modes... though one can certainly define single monitor modes in the metamodes as you will see from my xorg
<Networkgamer> starman4ever:no such file or directory
<pantic> hah
<pantic> man u messin with
<Daisuke_Ido> that's probably why it doesn't work.
<Daisuke_Ido> pantic: you have a serial port on a laptop?
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't seen that in a decade.
<stdin> Networkgamer: ok, what about "ls -l /dev/sd?*" ?
<starman4ever> pantic, did i say .net or .org
<starman4ever> cd Desktop
<starman4ever> wget inuyasha-lives.net/linux/xorg.conf
<starman4ever> http://inuyasha-lives.net/linux/xorg.conf   <<--- or just look in browser
<starman4ever> important bits: the screen 0 etc definition in the device section and its pairing in the serverlayout section
<starman4ever> the twinview option and the metamodes and the couple below that
<Networkgamer> /msg starman4ever
<Networkgamer> brw-rw---- 1 root disk    8,  0 2007-08-12 00:18 /dev/sda
<Networkgamer> brw-rw---- 1 root disk    8,  1 2007-08-12 00:19 /dev/sda1
<Networkgamer> brw-rw---- 1 root disk    8,  2 2007-08-12 00:18 /dev/sda2
<Networkgamer> brw-rw---- 1 root disk    8,  5 2007-08-12 00:18 /dev/sda5
<Networkgamer> brw-rw---- 1 root disk    8, 16 2007-08-12 00:18 /dev/sdb
<Networkgamer> brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 32 2007-08-12 00:18 /dev/sdc
<starman4ever> ............
<starman4ever> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Networkgamer> sorry
<starman4ever> good one thar Networkgamer lol
<Networkgamer> i thought i could send a pm with it
<robotgeek> Networkgamer: just use the pastebin next time!
<starman4ever> and dont pm without asking ...~~!!
<Networkgamer> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d33186e22
<Networkgamer> ok
<stdin> Networkgamer: there's only sda sdb and sdc, no sdd there
<Networkgamer> well in dmesg it mentions sdd and sde
<stdin> well they aren't there...
<Networkgamer> ok
<starman4ever> what fs on the mem cards
<Networkgamer> i tryed mount /dev/sdb
<Networkgamer> well fat16 on the sd
<Networkgamer> but -t vfat doesnt work
<starman4ever> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<yeniklasor> How can I reconfigure my network devices (for my wireless) ?
<stdin> Networkgamer: take off the filesystem type
<stdin> yeniklasor: same as with a wired device
<stdin> yeniklasor: system settings
<Networkgamer> you must pecify the filesystem type
<stdin> yeniklasor: or use iwconfig for the command line
<Networkgamer> specify*
<yeniklasor> stdin : There is no wireless device in system settings
<stdin> Networkgamer: where dose it say that?
<stdin> yeniklasor: what card/chipset?
<yeniklasor> intel
<Networkgamer> after mount /dev/sdb /media/card1
<yeniklasor> yesterday was wrking
<stdin> yeniklasor: what model ?
<stdin> Networkgamer: post "sudo fdisk -l" to pastebin
<yeniklasor> how can I check
<Networkgamer> fdisk doesnt work for me
<Networkgamer> when i go to use it it cant find the command
<starman4ever> Networkgamer, the sudo should make it workk
<Networkgamer> and if i install it it says util-linux replaces it
<Networkgamer> yeah
<Networkgamer> right now in console im logged in as root
<Networkgamer> kinda
<starman4ever> @_@
<starman4ever> nice
<stdin> yeniklasor: lspci | grep Ethernet
<Networkgamer> i logged in as root after signing on
<Networkgamer> does it count still?
<Networkgamer> cause i didnt originally log on as root
<Networkgamer> then i opened irc
<stdin> Networkgamer: is there a /sbin/fdisk ?
<Networkgamer> nope
<Networkgamer> should i remove util-linux?
<stdin> it should be installed with util-linux
<yeniklasor> iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<stdin> yeniklasor: post "lspci | grep Ethernet" to pastebin
<Networkgamer> what else can i use in place of fdisk?
<stdin> cfsisk or parted I guess
<yeniklasor> intel corparation 82573L gigabit etherner controller
<robotgeek> Networkgamer: i really like the gparted live cd, it is handy to have
<yeniklasor> this is hp pavilion dv6000 laptop
<Networkgamer> gparted only finds one of my memory cards
<Networkgamer> and not the one im focusing on
<Networkgamer> i dont know if it matters but the one im focusing on is a microsd card in a sd card adapter
<Networkgamer> in an sd card slot
<Networkgamer> or something is jacked up with the connection or something
<Networkgamer> cause it is finding /dev/sdb
<Networkgamer> but its 0 bytes
<Networkgamer> it says it doesnt recognizes /dev/sdb's disk label
<stdin> yeniklasor: does "lsmod | grep e1000" show anything ?
<Networkgamer> and it cant read /dev/sdbs superblock
<Daisuke_Ido> then maybe you specified the wrong filesystem.
<stdin> Networkgamer: are they formatted?
<Networkgamer> yeah
<Networkgamer> my phone and my ps3 can read it find and play music and stuff off of it
<yeniklasor> stdin: e1000    126016  0
<Networkgamer> but my ps3 in linux cant read it
<klobster> what is the command to tell where a file is linked to?
<stdin> klobster: ls ?
<helmut_> ls -l
<stdin> yeniklasor: does it have a switch on the laptop?
<klobster> file, not directory, for example: ls -l "cat"
<klobster> won't work
<databuddy> stdin: <<-- the guy who was on starman4ever's compy lol
<yeniklasor> stdin : yes it is open
<databuddy> where did that guy trying to do the dual mon notebook go?
<stdin> klobster: "ln -s file" will work
<stdin> databuddy: he left
<databuddy> ah
<klobster> ln -s vi returns nothing
<databuddy> well hopefully he followed the xorg - up to gutsy worx 99% of the time
<yeniklasor> Do you know the config file I think I must add there "eth1"
<pag> klobster, are you in the right directory?
<stdin> yeniklasor: no, it should be working...
<databuddy> stdin: i personally prefer to run gnome - gotta love the 'extra effects'
<databuddy> is there something like that in kubuntu by default?
<klobster> stdin pag i don't want to create one, i want to see what an existing one links to
<pag> klobster, and btw; vi is linked to vim in ubuntu systems
<databuddy> [i did happen to accidentally install beryl in his !~_^!
<stdin> klobster: yes ls (not ln)
<stdin> databuddy: I run gutsy, so I have compiz-fusion :)
<klobster> stdin pag i keep typing the commands you offer, but i get errors if I even get a response
<pag> klobster, " ls -l /usr/bin/ | grep vi "
<stdin> klobster: you uses ln -s, that's to create, use ls -l
<Networkgamer> would it help if i pointed someone to the officia; ps3 linux docs?
<stdin> stdin@goten:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/vi
<stdin> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2007-04-24 14:39 /usr/bin/vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi
<Networkgamer> official*
<stdin> klobster: see ^
<klobster> stdin: that did work, thank you
<klobster> I got an error the first time though:
<klobster> :~/bin$ ls vi
<klobster> ls: vi: No such file or directory
<klobster> oops, I meant to post the ls -l vi, but the error is the same
<wolferine> vi is not a directory
<stdin> Networkgamer: maybe look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_PlayStation_3
<wolferine> when you perform an ls command, you want to perform it on a directory
<Networkgamer> i looked at that
<Networkgamer> it just says its fully compliant
<Networkgamer> nothing about actually using them
<stdin> klobster: that's probably because the file called "vi" isn't in /home/YOU/bin
<Networkgamer> cause atm it wont detect either of my memory cards
<wolferine> stdin, what is this YOU :)
<stdin> wolferine: your user name :)
<wolferine> mine or yours :P
<klobster> stdin: I haven't changed directories, though
<stdin> neither, klobsters
<stdin> klobster: you are in ~/bin
<stdin> klobster: that's the "bin" directory in your users home directory
<klobster> I know.  It's not really that important, but here: check the log: http://dpaste.com/16677/
<stdin> klobster: what exactly are you trying to do?
<yeniklasor> stdin : Says for eth1 or wlan0 "no such device" Can you help ?
<stdin> yeniklasor: I can only point you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yeniklasor> ok
<klobster> stdin: I was just trying to find out where the original file for a linked file was located.  It's not all that important.  I just wanted you to see that it _was _ giving me an error when i first tried ls -l, but not the second time.
<klobster> I crazy, but not that kind of crazy
<stdin> klobster: that's because you gave ls a path. "ls -l vi" from ~/bin looks for "~/bin/vi
<stdin> klobster: you have to tell ls where the file is
<Networkgamer> is there any software i need to install to use media card readers?
<klobster> stdin see line 56
<stdin> klobster: yes, that's because you did "ln -s vi"
<klobster> compare it to line 5
<stdin> klobster: which made a link to "~/bin/vi" called "~/bin/vi"
<stdin> klobster: ie: it points to itself
<klobster> ahh.  lame, I don't want that
<pantic> still no luck
<pantic> i reinstalled kubuntu
<stdin> databuddy ^
<Networkgamer> anybody mind taking a look at http://www.cellperformance.com/public/linux-20061110-docs/LinuxKernelOverview.html
<Networkgamer> it details ps3 linux
<wolferine> why would we want to do that?
<Networkgamer> so you get an idea
<Networkgamer> or for reference
<wolferine> get your own 'idea'
<Networkgamer> well i do
<Networkgamer> im just not a pro at linux
<pantic> stdin: data?
<Networkgamer> i just know basic things
<stdin> pantic: that's the person who was helping you before (after a nick change)
<pantic> .
<setkeh> Networkgamer: same here mate lol \
<Networkgamer> ?
<Networkgamer> what you mean?
<wolferine> stick with gaming man
<Networkgamer> ps3?
<setkeh> net
<setkeh> Networkgamer: im not pro at linux eather lol im just learning lol
<Networkgamer> me too
<Networkgamer> but i could walk circles around a windows or mac user
<wolferine> u said that already Networkgamer
<Networkgamer> or psp user
<Networkgamer> or ps3 user
<Networkgamer> almost every ps3 user
<setkeh> Networkgamer: im downloading allot of the distros now to have a play with them lol
<Networkgamer> the only ones i like are ubuntu,yellow dog and fedora
<Networkgamer> and ive only gotten ubuntu and fedora working
<Networkgamer> now i wish i kept fedora
<setkeh> lol
<Networkgamer> entoo is a hit or miss
<Networkgamer> gentoo*
<Networkgamer> if you dont get it the first time,you wont get it
<setkeh> i have slack and knoppix and ubuntu all installed on vmware and im useing ubuntu at the moment waiting for the others to download on my host OS lol
<databuddy> Networkgamer: dont say that
<stdin> Networkgamer, setkeh: if it's not kubuntu support related, please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<databuddy> ive tried gentoo 3 times and gotten better results each time
<databuddy> given i didnt know jack about nuthin when i tried last.. lol
<Networkgamer> yeah
<databuddy> personally i'm a gnome guy - but one of my roomates is mcse lol
<databuddy> i just gave him kde for looks + familiarity kinda
<databuddy> he was freaking out already XD
<Networkgamer> lol
<setkeh> how different from ubuntu is kubuntu ?
<databuddy> setkeh: well depends on how you mean
<databuddy> the basic set of tools differs greatly
<Networkgamer> an apt-get install kde-desktop away
<databuddy> but almost everything works on both
<Networkgamer> its one commands idfference
<databuddy> and personally i always install synaptic no matter what DE / WM
<stdin> setkeh: only difference is the user interface
<Networkgamer> they should make fedorra on ps3 with a single install cd
<Networkgamer> or at least a net install
<databuddy> kde is real nice in that there are options for DAYS - and it looks and feels quite a bit like windows for the most part
<databuddy> though how it should be XD
<stdin> !offtopic | Networkgamer, databuddy
<ubotu> Networkgamer, databuddy: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<klobster> stdin: which was the command i was looking for
<stdin> klobster: ls ?
<Networkgamer> can i get help for medai card readers?
<databuddy> stdin: no way is that offtopic - the man is trying to decide b/t gnome and kde / and whatever else.
<klobster> stdin: no, `which`
<setkeh>  stdin: what difference is in it (i.e like the desktop layout)?
<Networkgamer> wmii anyone?
<Networkgamer> <100kb!
<stdin> setkeh: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<databuddy> setkeh: try youtube for some vids of different DE's - or google for the kde webby
<Karti> Hi all, anyone know where I can find the Kontact details for calendar, so I can back it up?
<setkeh> stdin: thankls mate :D
<setkeh> databuddy:  will do when i get home because this internet conection sux lol
<databuddy> yeah then look for screenshots. but more than that dont be afraid to try one, then another then another.
<setkeh> databuddy:  do you mean distros when you say "try one"?
<stdin> setkeh: they aren't really different distributions, just different interfaces
<pantic> pantic@coban:~$ sudo aptitude install irssi
<pantic> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 12 03:40:10 2007
<pantic> something is really screwed up
<stdin> pantic: try "sudo -K"
<pantic> stdin: didnt work
<stdin> setkeh: if you install Ubuntu you can get Kubuntu with "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"  (and vice versa ubuntu-desktop for Ubuntu)
<setkeh> stdin: so one uses GNOME and the other KDE ??
<HighNo> hi there, anybody interested in a short software test? Needed things: fun, 20 minutes, bluetooth device and mobile phone (just for bluetooth communication)
<stdin> setkeh: exactly
<HighNo> it should be testet whether the software works under KDE
<setkeh> stdin: i get it :D i will try that string :D
<stdin> pantic: hmm, well I know a reboot will solve it if all else fails
<pantic> stdin: ok, you are right, but any idea why it wont apply my nvida card?
<setkeh> stdin:  so the k stands for KDEUBUNTU?
<stdin> pantic: like I said before, as long as it's set in xorg.conf it doesn't matter what system settings says, but report it as a bug if you want
<stdin> setkeh: basically yes
<pantic> stdin: ok
<setkeh> kool
<setkeh> bbs guys going home :D
<Networkgamer> cy
<Networkgamer> a
<tank> hows everyones night been?
<stdin> long...
<wolferine> go to bed then :P
<tank> ya get outta here
<stdin> no, sleep is for the week :p
<wolferine> hehe
<Networkgamer> true
<tank> I watched one of my freinds get jumped tonight...wasnt very good lol
* Networkgamer remembers he starts school on tuesday
<tank> I start monday
<Networkgamer> freshman?
<tank> me?
<Networkgamer> yeah
<tank> why would I be a freshman?
<Networkgamer> idk\
<tank> what are you trying to say lol?
<Networkgamer> just my school only freshman go on monday
<stdin> Networkgamer: you can't tell me that's on topic now? :p
<Networkgamer> then the rest start tuesday
<tank> ahh I see
<tank> no we all start the same day
<Networkgamer> kinda
<Networkgamer> stdin:it merged from a guy who said he didnt need sleep
<Networkgamer> and although its 2:20 here i just remembered i start school on tuesday
<stdin> Networkgamer: yes, but that was a one-liner, not a conversation :)
<Networkgamer> ok
<stdin> Networkgamer: see my twisted logic :)
<Networkgamer> yeah
<Networkgamer> believe me,i know a lot worse network admins and ops
<Networkgamer> this network is actually rather nice
<tank> I registered redlight.org and redlighter.info today...now why would I do that lol
<Networkgamer> efnet not so much
<tank> shouldnt have done that...stupid of me...what am I going to do with a website called redlighter?
<Networkgamer> cause you want to boast you did it in linux?
* Networkgamer trys to stay on topic
<tank> I dont even remeber what I was thinking...
<stdin> Networkgamer: like I said, there's always #kubuntu-offtopic if you want a general chat
<tank> ahh no one needs help atm so we dont have to stay on topic
<stdin> tank: yes, you do
<tank> ya I thought so...
<Networkgamer> how do i update my kernel?is it very easy?
<stdin> Networkgamer: when you install a kernel it does that for you (with grub)
<Networkgamer> well how do i install a new kernel?
<wolferine> google it
<Networkgamer> whats the command?
<wolferine> www.google.com
<stdin> Networkgamer: you just update "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Networkgamer> no update found
<HighNo> stdin: Thats not what you do for a new kernel
<stdin> HighNo: yes, it is
<pag> Networkgamer, why do you need a new kernel?
<Networkgamer> i think thats whats wrong with the media card reraders
<HighNo> stdin: that just installs every new package that is around, including libs
<Networkgamer> how do i update the kernel
<stdin> HighNo: and any new kernel versions
<Networkgamer> or install a new kernel
<wolferine> if no one answers him, he will most likely google it
<HighNo> stdin: and Networkgamer: you install a new kernel simply by apt-get install kernel-package-name
<Networkgamer> ok
<stdin> HighNo: there are meta-packages that do that when a kernel is released, I do know this
<HighNo> if it tells you there is no update that is because there is seldomly a real "update" ... right stdin
<Networkgamer> all apt-cache found was kernel-package
<Networkgamer> but i did that and now its installing
<HighNo> Networkgamer: I believe all kernel packages start with "linux-image..."
<stdin> Networkgamer: that's for building kernel packages
<Networkgamer> ok
<Networkgamer> so i can  stop that one?
<Networkgamer> nvm
<Networkgamer> it finished
<stdin> linux-generic and linux-image-generic should install the latest kernel for you
<HighNo> Networkgamer: you could, or you may want to compile your own - thats what kernel-package is for
<Networkgamer> well all it found was linux-image-2.4 and linux-image-2.6
<Networkgamer> and linux-image-netboot and linux-image-netbootable
<Networkgamer> 2.6 i presume?
<HighNo> hm, I have tons of kernel-images...
<HighNo> could be my package sources...
<Networkgamer> i just did apt-cache pkgnames kernel-image
<stdin> Networkgamer: what does "uname -r" show?
<HighNo> the latest ubuntu kernel is 2.6.20-16
<HighNo> (that is normal ubuntu - i don't know for kubuntu - do you guys use different kernels?)
<Networkgamer> 2.6.20-16-powerpc64-smp
<HighNo> Networkgamer: you are uptodate
<Networkgamer> well i installed ubuntu then installed kde
<Networkgamer> damn...
<stdin> HighNo: the only difference with kubuntu and ubuntu are the UIs
<Networkgamer> gnome and kde
<HighNo> thats what I though of
<Networkgamer> and sometimes xfce4
<HighNo> xubuntu - i know
<Networkgamer> what about edubuntu?
<HighNo> (I really should know this - I am "UCP")
<Networkgamer> UCP?
<HighNo> Networkgamer: a specialized distribution for education environments and thin client stuff
<HighNo> UCP = Ubuntu Certified Professional
<Networkgamer> well i know that
<Networkgamer> but what de or wm does it ue
<Networkgamer> ah
<HighNo> oh, sorry
<HighNo> I believe it to be GNOME to
<Networkgamer> ok
<stdin> there will be a KDE one too
<Networkgamer> since i installed fedora on my ps3 i couldnt stand gnome
<Networkgamer> or fedora
<HighNo> Hehe
<Networkgamer> but now i wish i had it
<HighNo> I do like the looks of GNOME more than KDE though the GUI sometimes is less functional - or let's say it this way: It offers less functions but I still like it
<Networkgamer> wish ubuntu could access my media card reaers right about now
<HighNo> Thats why I use it - GNOME looks tidier than KDE (just looks!)
<Networkgamer> well thats not why id choose it
<Networkgamer> id choose it cause everything in it already worked right after install
<rpedro> any way to test kde4 in gutsy?
<Networkgamer> everything that should have worked anyway
<HighNo> stdin: do you know a channel where I could ask for somebody doing a software test under KDE for me?
<stdin> rpedro: read http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php (it's in universe for gutsy, not feisty-backports)
<Networkgamer> woops
<Networkgamer> didnt know that
<stdin> HighNo: maybe in #kubuntu-devel
<HighNo> stdin: right - thanks
<rpedro> stdin: so that link is wrong about feisty?
<stdin> rpedro: no, it gives feisty instructions because gutsy isn't releases yet
<stdin> HighNo: you can also try #kde I guess
<rpedro> so feisty instructions are outdated?
<stdin> rpedro: no, they are fine if you use feisty
<rpedro> oh, k
<rpedro> using feisty  right now, without kde, only a few kde programs
<rpedro> would be nice to install in feisty (my main install right now)
<stdin> rpedro: then why did you ask about kde4 in gutsy?
<[ifr0g] > #ifroog
<Networkgamer> i see documentation on media card readers on psubuntu is pretty scarce
<rpedro> hm, because
<rpedro> I didn't think it would be available for feisty, and I just installed gutsy in a vmware machine
<stdin> rpedro: you can use it in both
<ibrahim> hi all
<rpedro> nice :)
<Networkgamer> after this search im going to bed
<Networkgamer> now i get it
<Networkgamer> when the ps3 starts up if access's the memory card readers
<Networkgamer> it*
<Networkgamer> and since kernel 2.6.11 it would flood the console with errors
<Networkgamer> so when the kernel goes to access them it disables it
<Networkgamer> thats why i see them in dmesg
<Networkgamer> yet they dont actually exist
<Networkgamer> do you hve an infobot?
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Networkgamer> can i add something to him from here?
<stdin> Networkgamer: you can request it, it will then be forwarded to the editors
<stdin> Networkgamer: use something like !factoid is <reply> message goes here
<databuddy> Fact:  The 1st triple jump in figure skating competition was performed by Dick Button in 1952.
<Networkgamer> yeah i followed that second link
<Networkgamer> and found that outfrom that page too
<ibrahim_> hi
<Networkgamer> !ps3cardreaders is <reply> In ubuntu,in its beta,it started with kernel 2.6.11,and whenever it accessed the media card readers it flooded the console with errors pertaining to it,preventing boot.since then,it has been patched so ubuntu can boot on the ps3,albeit you can not access the media card readers.take note that in dmesg it mentions devices sdd and sde,which are the medai card readers,yet after boot,they dont exist
<Networkgamer> hows that?
<stdin> you need spaces after commas
<Networkgamer> i meant content
<Networkgamer> could tht exlain it to a noob htat would come in and ask "why dont my memory cards work"
<stdin> Networkgamer: looks ok to me
<Networkgamer> ok
<Networkgamer> so for reference its !ps3cardreaders
<Assid> yello
<Assid> sup stdin
<Networkgamer> well g'night
<trekdanne> hi all
<Networkgamer> ill be back on give or take 12 hours
<Networkgamer> my ass is soar as shit
<stdin> Networkgamer: watch the language in here
<Assid> Networkgamer:  you think needed to know that?
<Networkgamer>       sorry
<Networkgamer> ill remember that
<stdin> :)
<Networkgamer> hows $#!#>
<Assid> my ### is soar as #### ?
<Networkgamer> ok
<Networkgamer> how bout *'s?
<Assid> crap .. no ones gonna understand that
<Networkgamer> lol
<stdin> well, you could just say "my backside is painful"
<stdin> :p
<Assid> or my bumm hurts
<Networkgamer> my @$$ i soar as $#!#
<Assid> hahaha
<Networkgamer> hows that?
<Assid> cant believe we are finding different ways to write that
<Networkgamer> yeah
<Networkgamer> well it is 3 am here
<Assid> we got just wayyyy too much time
<Networkgamer> and probably around 6-7 there
<Networkgamer> do you know any pain in the @$$ admins for irc?
<Networkgamer> i do
<Networkgamer> lol,im still banned on efnet
* stdin has the power to ban you too >:)
<Assid> stdin: from the channel ? ircop ?
* Networkgamer realizes this
* Networkgamer also realizes that there are ircops that would murder him for what hes done here
<Networkgamer> on other servers
<stdin> Assid: from the channel yes, but I know the freenode admins too
<Assid> Networkgamer: your not making a good case for yourself
<Networkgamer> ...
<Networkgamer> im saying stdin is a really nice guy
<Assid> haha.. suckup
<Networkgamer> seriously
* stdin cancels the K-Line on Networkgamer :p
<Networkgamer> goto irc.noobz.eu and talk to evilseph
<Networkgamer> have you played final fantasy 7 for ps1?
<Assid> dont think so
<Networkgamer> oh
<Assid> cant remember the ps1
<Assid> too old of a console
<Networkgamer> seen any previews or videos or pictures?
<stdin> Networkgamer: now that's defiantly not on topic...
<Networkgamer> ok...
<Assid> damn. i gotta move a few domains across a couple of boxes
<stdin> #kubuntu-offtopic for inane chatter please :p
<Assid> stdin: you forgot 's'
<Assid> in's'ane
<Networkgamer> just joined that one
<Networkgamer> inane is a word
<stdin> Assid: I meant inane, not insane
<Networkgamer> and theres a thin line between it and insane
<Networkgamer> inane is just stupid
<Assid> that line is almost non -existent :P
<Networkgamer> insane is a lot more stupid sometimes
<Assid> hrmm i wish moving domains wasnt soo damn bugging
* stdin does mv Assid #kubuntu-offtopic 
<Assid> oh well.. 1 domain at a time
<bluevapour> Hey guys
<bluevapour> I installed kubuntu, did some torrenting etc, worked amazing
<Networkgamer> channel is kinda dead atm...
<bluevapour> Now ive installed the updates and my cd drive wont work
<Networkgamer> its pretty much me and you
<bluevapour> wont respond, open, close anything
<bluevapour> Any tips mate?
<Networkgamer> have you tried mounting it?
<bluevapour> Yeah
<bluevapour> Doesnt work either
<bluevapour> Its automount aswell
<Networkgamer> have you looked at dmesg?
<bluevapour> Nope im kinda new
<bluevapour> I just type that into term?
<Networkgamer> yep
<bluevapour> [   87.356000]  hdc: drive not ready for command
<stdin> you'll want to run that through tail
<bluevapour> [  147.356000]  hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }
<Networkgamer> is there a disc in it?
<stdin> !paste | bluevapour
<ubotu> bluevapour: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bluevapour> ok ill paste the whole thing there
<Networkgamer> is there a disc in it?
<bluevapour> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33430/
<bluevapour> Yeah there is
<bluevapour> But ive taken it out during boot before
<bluevapour> and that worked
<bluevapour> Just doesnt work once kubuntu is installed
<HighNo> stdin: thanks again, found someone to test it - among with other interesting stuff.
<stdin> HighNo: :)
<HighNo> bye
<bluevapour> Stdin, you read that paste? what ya think?
<tank> I have a question for you guys...
<stdin> bluevapour: I think it's something to do with ACPI, a reboot should probably fix it
<tank> I access the same two FTP server all the time...they are for my websites...I use system > connect to server I'm told its bad to leave those folders on my desktop?
<bluevapour> Nope, rebooted several times
<stdin> hmm
<bluevapour> and ive installed Ubuntu before a couple of months ago
<bluevapour> didnt work after update then either
<tank> because if those folders are on my desktop I'm logged onto the ftp server?
<bluevapour> Basically
<Networkgamer> i want your processor bad
<bluevapour> I need a libc++5 to play TC:Elite, and it needs files from that D
<bluevapour> What Networgamer?
<Networkgamer> your athlon 64 x2 dual core
<bluevapour> Lol :D
<bluevapour> Good stuff huh :d
<Networkgamer> thats an amaing chip
<bluevapour> Its aight
<bluevapour> NOt amazing, not anymore
<Networkgamer> well i have a single core pentium 4 2.5 ghz
<bluevapour> We are on linux tho
<Networkgamer> and 400mhz bus
<bluevapour> Chip doesnt really matter much
<bluevapour> Also, Stdin, anything else?
<stdin> bluevapour: try "sudo hdparm -d0 /dev/hdc" ?
<bluevapour> Stdin, it just hangs
<Networkgamer> have you installed any hardware lately?
<stdin> hmmm
<bluevapour> no crash, just does nothing
<bluevapour> NOpe
<bluevapour> all worked 100% on windows
<Networkgamer> hmm...
<Networkgamer> try booting without a disk,then reboot,and try it
<Networkgamer> get what im saying?
<bluevapour> Yeah
<bluevapour> But ive tried that loads
<bluevapour> I really dont nderstand this
<Networkgamer> hmm...
<twosouls82> bluevapour: I've had that sometimes myself too.. strangely resetting the CMOS solved it for me (read the manual for it)
<bluevapour> CMOS, by jumper or battery?
<twosouls82> both
<bluevapour> Hmm
<bluevapour> Im not sure why that would help
<bluevapour> HOw lon do i leave battery out?
<twosouls82> me neither, but it did twice already (5-10 seconds on my board)
<Networkgamer> well your getting dma time outt errors
<bluevapour> Yeah
<stdin> Networkgamer: that's why I said to try "sudo hdparm -d0 /dev/hdc"
<stdin> (disables DMA)
<twosouls82> I thought I read, no errors =)
<bluevapour> :s
<Networkgamer> therers errors at the bottom of his dmesg
<bluevapour> yeah
* twosouls82 scrimms back
<Networkgamer> would this matter?
<Networkgamer>  hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instea
<twosouls82> s/scrimms/scimms/
<bluevapour> ~This is a big problem, i reported it last time
<bluevapour> There wasnt a fix
<twosouls82> bluevapour: try to boot using this: ide=nodma (ref= http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/livecd/2005-July/000834.html)
<Networkgamer> well im gonna go sleep
<bluevapour> Oki doki
<Networkgamer> my @$$ is tired
<twosouls82> Networkgamer: nighty night
<Networkgamer> good night
<bluevapour> where would i put that tho
<bluevapour> I dont use live cd
<twosouls82> bluevapour: at the boot options of grub
<twosouls82> bluevapour: when you start your box you will see grub.. you'll get the change to insert boot options there; easy enough
<bluevapour> Oki doki
<bluevapour> ide-nodma? woudnt it be hdc-nodma?
<stdin> bluevapour: no
<twosouls82> bluevapour: nope
<twosouls82> bluevapour: ide=nodma not ide-nodma
<bluevapour> oki doki
<bluevapour> ill try that now
<stdin> bluevapour: when you boot do you see the grub menu?
<bluevapour> no
<bluevapour> but i see grub
<bluevapour> jus tno menu
<twosouls82> press ESC to get the menu
<twosouls82> or is that a no go?
<andy__> hi
<stdin> bluevapour: ok, when see "loading grub" keep escape pressed, then you'll see it, then press "e" then move down to the kernel= line and press "e" again, then add "pci=nodma" then press enter then "b"
<andy__> who wants to chat
<twosouls82> stdin: nice.. I do it automagically.. I didn't know how to dictate +)
<twosouls82> !offtopic | andy__
<ubotu> andy__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bluevapour> right
<stdin> twosouls82: it's not the 1st time I've had to explain how to do it :p
<bluevapour> oki doki
<bluevapour> let me write that down
<twosouls82> stdin: I copied it for dictation/quotation :)
* stdin releases it under the GNU GPLv2 
<twosouls82> v3 is out
<twosouls82> I urge you to update
<stdin> I know, not decided if I like it yet...
<stdin> I need to read it
<bluevapour> right
<bluevapour> whats the command to mount cd drive
<andy__> where is general topic channel
<stdin> andy__: mount /media/cdrom0
<twosouls82> andy__: #kubuntu-offtopic
<twosouls82> hahaha stdin
<stdin> bluevapour: I meant you mount /media/cdrom0
<stdin> andy__: offtopic chatter in #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bluevapour> i dont think it worked
<networkgamer> what would happen if i switched from a powerpc64 linux kernel to plain powerpc?
<bluevapour> :S
<bluevapour> hangs on mount command
<bluevapour> it only stopped working after the update
<twosouls82> bluevapour: what message?
<networkgamer> cause i noticed i have linux-image-2.6.20-16-powerpc64-smp
<stdin> networkgamer: you'l need to install a 32bit OS, not just the kernel
<networkgamer> what if i switched to linux-image-2.6.20-16-powerpc?
<bluevapour> none
<networkgamer> so i couldnt just switch kernels
<networkgamer> even on powerpc
<stdin> networkgamer: no, because the 32bit kernel can't run 64bit apps
<networkgamer> ok
<twosouls82> bluevapour: Ctrl+C to abort the mount.. then a dmesg (again)
<networkgamer> anyway to make it work?
<stdin> networkgamer: no, you'd have to reinstall 32bit
<networkgamer> ok
<networkgamer> nvm then
<bluevapour> same as last time
<bluevapour> bottom half full of same errors
<twosouls82> bluevapour: was the 'hangup' the same a before too?
<bluevapour> yeah
<bluevapour> nothing happens
<twosouls82> 'good', next shot
<bluevapour> Right, could it be a bios setting atall?
<bluevapour> Well this is the thing, it WORKED 100% before update
<bluevapour> should i reinstall and just not update?
<bluevapour> Its a V.big pain
<twosouls82> bluevapour: don't reinstall yet
<twosouls82> bluevapour: try and conquer
<bluevapour> Lol
<bluevapour> ok
<bluevapour> i tried for 5days last time
<twosouls82> bluevapour: what does hdparm /dev/hdc say?
<bluevapour> Must be software
<bluevapour> sudo hwinfo --cd shows drive is detected
<bluevapour> it hangs o=n that command twosouls
<jere> moi
<bluevapour> ALSO!!!!!! IT SAYS WHATS I THE DRIVE AND ITS CORRECT!
<jere> latasin tnn kubuntun ubuntun rinnalle
<bluevapour> whats the pastebin again?
<bluevapour> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<twosouls82> bluevapour: bluevapour, and have made sure the drive does work... eg. by using another box to test it?
* twosouls82 stuttered
<bluevapour> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33432/
<bluevapour> Yeah, i used it in windows yesterday, before the "upgrade" to linux
<twosouls82> bluevapour: so it is a laptop?
<bluevapour> read that paste, it clearly says whats in the drive
<bluevapour> no its not
<bluevapour> lol
<bluevapour> i wish i had a laptop with 4600+dual core
<ksivaji> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<bluevapour> also here soem more
<bluevapour> bluevapour@main:~$ dmesg |grep CD
<bluevapour> [    7.900000]  hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R1102, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<bluevapour> [    8.408000]  hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA
<bluevapour> [    8.408000]  Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<Assid> damn..my katapult doesnt work anymore
<bluevapour> if that helps
<bluevapour> does that say its installed twice?
<twosouls82> bluevapour: I have another idea
<twosouls82> bluevapour: remember the step with the boot options?
<Assid> anyone know what launches katapult?
<bluevapour> yeah i do
<twosouls82> bluevapour: redo that step and now add "noacpi pci=noapic" to it too
<bluevapour> right
<bluevapour> ive had an idea
<bluevapour> maybe i dont have the permissions
<twosouls82> bluevapour: so all three options
<romana> hey, does nyone know how to configure konversation so that the nick list isnt alternate colours?
<bluevapour> cause it says the disc is in i just cant mog
<bluevapour> all three options twosouls
<bluevapour> ?
<twosouls82> bluevapour: yeppers
<romana> i have black background, white text, but the list is in alternate white and black stripes
<romana> hate it
<twosouls82> romana: kcontrol -> appearance -> color scheme
<romana> twosouls82: many thanks.
<romana> gutsy is lovely, but this has bugged me:)
<Assid> how do i know whats wrong with katapult.. it doesnt launch
<Assid> romana: you finding gutsy stable yet?
<bluevapour> right, so give me EVERYthing i need to put in two souls to save cofusionn
<twosouls82> Assid: doesn't alt+space just work?
<Assid> twosouls82:  not since the last 2 boots
<stdin> romana: settings > behaviour > chat window (for konversation)
<bluevapour> you sure i might just not have permission
<twosouls82> bluevapour: oki: noacpi pci=noapic ide=nodma
<romana> Assid: boringly so
<twosouls82> bluevapour: you haven't verified the permissions on the /dev/hdc node yet?
<romana> umm, there is no color scheme
<romana> there is just colors, and n clear way to turn this off
<twosouls82> Assid: killall -9 katapult && katapult
<twosouls82> Assid: then retry
<bluevapour> im not sure how to do that
<Assid> nope
<Assid> no process killed
<twosouls82> romana: in the colors area you can set the alternate list color to white oslt
<setkeh> gah i have all these linux distros installed on vmware but this is the only one that will connect to the net lol
<stdin> romana: settings > behaviour > chat window lets you turn nick colors off
<romana> ahh thanks
<twosouls82> Assid: it isn't even running then: so "katapult" to launch it
<bluevapour> What do i go to to chek permissions on /dev/hdc?
<Assid> i did.. still doesnt work now
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<stdin> hi ksivaji
<Assid> if i type run katapult again.. then i get the launcher.. but alt space doesnt do it
<setkeh> stdin: heya mate how goes it
<twosouls82> bluevapour: ls -l /dev/hd* ( see if they match)
<romana> brb
<stdin> setkeh: starting to feel a bit sleepy now (only been up 26 hours)
<twosouls82> Assid: then you might need another key combo.. I give up
* twosouls82 passes stdin a cup of coffee
<Assid> it used to work
<Assid> till last night it did
<bluevapour> n error occurred while enabling /media/cdrom0.
<bluevapour> The system reported: mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<bluevapour> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<bluevapour> what about that
<bluevapour> thats when im in disk and filesystems
<bluevapour> trying to enable it
<stdin> Assid: does "pidof katapult" show anything ?
<twosouls82> bluevapour: that makes sence.. what cd is writable?
<Assid> yep.. i get the pid
<bluevapour> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2007-08-12 10:43 /dev/hdc
<Assid> if i kill and restart katapult.. i get the notification ALT SPACE will launch it
<stdin> Assid: so it is running
<bluevapour> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,? isnt that an error?
<Assid> stdin: isnt capturing alt space
<bluevapour> Return code from mount was 32.
<bluevapour> "mount failure"
<romana> ok, thx all
<stdin> Assid: are you running beryl/compiz ?
<Assid> yes
<twosouls82> bluevapour: the permissions are fine
<stdin> Assid: that's probably why then
<bluevapour> Oki
<Assid> but i had compiz running yday as well
<bluevapour> What now then two sould, that boot?
<Assid> worked fine till last night
<twosouls82> bluevapour: sudo mount -f auto -o iso9660,ro /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<bluevapour> ok
<twosouls82> try that one
<stdin> Assid: other than that, I have no clue, try disabling compiz and see if it works, then you'll know if it's compiz or not
<bluevapour> that didnt work
<bluevapour> just said about usage etc
<stdin> bluevapour: it should be "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0"
<twosouls82> bluevapour: sorry, a typo, my bad: sudo mount -t auto -o iso9660,ro /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<bluevapour> right
<bluevapour> that ran
<bluevapour> no output tho
<stdin> twosouls82: iso9660 isn't a mount option...
<bAndie91> hi everies!
<bluevapour> YAYAYAYAY THAT WORKED!
<bluevapour> That the fix then
<twosouls82> stdin: you seem pretty awake to me
<bluevapour> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 to mount?
<twosouls82> bluevapour: that one indeed
<bluevapour> so i just use that in future :D
<bluevapour> so i just use that in future :DAwosme
<twosouls82> I am getting tired too
<bluevapour> ltos of love :d
<twosouls82> bluevapour: shall we make it automagically?
<stdin> twosouls82: heh, if I can build a PC while drunk, I can work mount while tired :p
<bAndie91> iv got some problems
<stdin> bAndie91: ask away
<bluevapour> How?
<Karti> Hi, sorry I got cut off, could anyone tell me how to get from a broken system my calendar details from Kontact as I can't export the details. I have everything else. Any ideas are greatly appreciated. Thanks
<bluevapour> I would like automatically yes :D
* twosouls82 only can do thing stoned, not while drunk or sleepy
<bAndie91> vlock and xlock dont accept the passes!
<twosouls82> s/thing/things/
<twosouls82> bluevapour: cat /etc/fstab | grep /dev/hdc
<twosouls82> give us the result please
<bluevapour> also
<bluevapour> i need to use
<stdin> Karti: all your KDE settings are in ~/.kde you can just copy that
<bluevapour> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5, and it reads from cdrom not cdrom 0?
<bluevapour> how do i fix that
<twosouls82> bluevapour: first things first ;)
<bAndie91> but im typing the right pass
<bluevapour> Ive done that now
<bluevapour> This is the main reason i needed it
<stdin> bluevapour: /media/cdrom is a link to /media/cdrom0
<Karti> stdin: I didn't want to copy it all across as I have a new image, I have backups of everything else its only the calendar I really need
<bluevapour> Now, i am sooooooooo greatful :D
<bluevapour> doesnt work tho
<bluevapour> it says about using extra space, then says that i havent inserted the kubuntu i386 disc
<bluevapour> when its in there
<twosouls82> stdin: nope, it is a link to hdc
<Karti> stdin: thought it might be in a similar vein to kmailrc
<bluevapour> so it SHOULDNT be a problem? :S
<stdin> Karti: I don't use kontack, so I can't say, mabe ask in 'kde
<Karti> stdin: many thanks
<trekdanne> how can I get ride of that "Email" option in konqueror, apparently it isn't a service menu ...
<bluevapour> it keeps saying insert, but i have
<bluevapour> and its mounted
<twosouls82> bluevapour: try "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<bluevapour> btw, the folder stays as cdrom0 doesnt change to disk name in folder
<bluevapour> now
<bluevapour> i instert disc
<bluevapour> it shows
<bluevapour> working n stuff
<bluevapour> name even changes
<bluevapour> but it says insert that disc still :s
<stdin> try "sudo apt-get update"
<twosouls82> :)
* twosouls82 is getting coffee
<twosouls82> bluevapour: any luck after the "sudo apt-get update"?
<bluevapour> Trying no
<bluevapour> w
<bluevapour> dont think so though
<twosouls82> bluevapour: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep cdrom
<bluevapour> sucess :D
<bluevapour> worked that time :D
<twosouls82> bluevapour: tataa
<bluevapour> brb
<frojnd> how can I check what distro I use in command line ?
<twosouls82> frojnd: cat /etc/issue
<stdin> !version | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<twosouls82> for ubuntu's version
<frojnd> stdin: NO! I don't even know if it's debian... I have server
<twosouls82> stdin: that one is nice.. and cross distro (?).. nice for programming
<frojnd> ClarkConnect Home Edition release 3.0 Kernel \r on an \m
<frojnd> twosouls82
<stdin> frojnd: try that command, it may work
<stdin> twosouls82: yeah, it's from the lsb (linux standard base)
<stdin> should work on any linux
<twosouls82> as long as they follow lsb, that is
<twosouls82> good to know
<stdin> most (if not all) should
<stdin> by now anyway
<frojnd> -bash: lsb_release: command not found  stdin
<stdin> frojnd: then it's probably not even debian
<frojnd> Linux version 2.6.9-10.cc (root@beaker.pointclark.net) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Red Hat Linux 3.3.3-7)) #1 Sun Mar 6 11:02:57 EST 2005
<twosouls82> frojnd: so your previous post was the result from cat /etc/issue?
<frojnd> cat /proc/version
<twosouls82> a
<frojnd> it's readhat
<twosouls82> frojnd: that's a distro I never heard of before.. reading their site now
<setkeh> does linux have a cache for internet files ????
<boris_> i think it automaticaly deletes it
<setkeh> boris_:  thanks mate :D cuz i dident want it to lagg like windows does when it cashe fills lol
<boris_> setkeh : im not too happy with it
<boris_> it sure doesnt lag but
<boris_> sometimes whole net in my country stops
<boris_> and when this happened yesterday i was just doenloading fedora
<boris_> it downloaded 550 of 686 mb
<boris_> :(
<boris_> and i couldnt continue it
<boris_> downloading*
<stdin> that's why I use wget, then you can do wget -c
<boris_> im going niw
<boris_> oh
<boris_> well
<boris_> i got gnome
<boris_> im leavin now bye
<Assid> arent there any X based download managers?
<Assid> similar to the likes of getright ?
<setkeh> boris_: not happy with what mate ?????
<stdin> sounds like a disease saying "I got gnome"
<twosouls82> \o/
<boris_> setkeh forget it
<trekdanne> hmm is the "Email file" context menu hard coded into konqueror 0_o
<boris_> stdin sounds like a disease ?????
<boris_> whats wrong with gnome ?
<boris_> I DID use KDE
<Assid> is there a way to mass convert maildir to mbox?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<twosouls82> hi MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know how I would implement this ( http://mediatomb.cc/pages/documentation#id3074067 ) to my /etc/network/interfaces so that the changes are permanent? man interfaces does not mention any of that...
<bluevapour> Anyone know any other good free games? apart from AA and Tcelite?
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: you can either put a script in /etc/network/if-up.d/ or use the "post-up" option in /etc/network/interfaces
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Alright, I just write those two lines as post-up into the interfaces?
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, or make a script with those lines in and call the script from post-up
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: I know nothing about scripting, so I'd rather add them directly, to keep it simple. OTOH this would be the chance to learn about scripting. It's just a text file that gets executed, basically, right?
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, just put those two lines in a file and make it executable and you're set
<twosouls82> MilhousePunkRock: for later: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html as an intro into bash programming
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: How do I call it from post-up? just post-up multicast (that's how I called the "script")
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: unless you put the script in the default path (like /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin etc) you'll have to give the full path to the file
<sweettooth> hi there, i have a pc running xp (ntfs) and crashed, so i wanted to grab the data from it when i can, i put in the feisty live dvd, but it didn't detect the drive, what can i do?
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: OK, with path then... Wasn't a smart idea to "ifconfig eth0 down" on a "remote" machine I am ssh'ed into though... ;)
<stdin> heh
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Now I have to walk to the other room and reboot it...
<stdin> sweettooth: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions for help with that
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: just restart networking
<sweettooth> stdin, thank you, i will have a go at it
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: No in- or output devices, ssh is the only way to reach it... Since I turned off the NIC, rebooting is the only chance to get it back
<stdin> ah :p
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: BTW, chmod a+x is making it executable, right?
<stdin> yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Seems like it worked, ifconfig shows ALLMULTI MULTICAST now... :D
<stdin> good :)
<sonoftheclayr> hi guys, i'm having problems with my belkin wireless router. whenever i ping it i get "destination host unreachable". i can't access the web interface and it isn't forwarding ports but other than those few problems it's fine. any help?
<Lynoure> Is there any music player for Kubuntu that can speed up the track while keeping the pitch the same?
<Tm_T> Lynoure: noatun? (not sure)
<ksivaji> is there any command to check cpu temperature ?
<sauvin> Does anybody know of an OSX (Macintosh) support channel on this net?
<trekdanne> ksivaji: acpi -t ??
<ksivaji> No support for device type: thermal
<bluevapour> Guys, with Amorak, it tells me no mp3 support/
<MilhousePunkRock> sauvin: ##osx maybe?
<bluevapour> whats that all about
<sonoftheclayr> bluevapour: you have to download mp3 support
<MilhousePunkRock> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bluevapour> Ok
<bluevapour> Wheres the automatic installer sonoftheclayr?
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I echo more than one line at once to a file?
<sauvin> MilhousePunkRock, thanks.
<trekdanne> you need multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list to make the automatic mp3-codec download to work
<bluevapour> where can i downllad the mp3 support for the latest version of ubuntu
<trekdanne> easiest way is to run "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" in a console i suppose
<trekdanne> but you can do i with adept too ofc
<trekdanne> MillhousePunkRock: echo -e "line 1\nline2\nline3"
<bluevapour> Thanks Trekdanne
<bluevapour> Worked like a treat
<trekdanne> sonoftheclayr: can you access it from a different computer?
<trekdanne> bluevapour: :)
<sonoftheclayr> trekdanne: don't know, i'll see if i can kick someone off but i think it might be off, it's no big problem. I;m just not getting a good speed on torrents
<trekdanne> sonoftheclayr: hmm yea otherwise it could be something with your firewall on your kubuntu machine
<sonoftheclayr> trekdanne: i could access it fine yesterday and it was working perfectly until it was unplugged by my brother about 8 hours ago
<toby> If I take my hard disk out of my Kubuntu machine and mount it as a slave on another system (Kubuntu, XP, whatever) will I be able to browse all of the folders or will directorys such as /home/someOtherUser be locked to me?
<toby> i.e. are the encrypted and unopenable even as a slave on another system?
<trekdanne> sonoftheclayr: probably a hardware problem then ?
<sonoftheclayr> trekdanne: i'm checking if i can access it from the computer that is connected to it with a cable
<trekdanne> toby: no if you don't explicit encrypt your drive, you should be able to do what you say
<toby> trekdanne: That's good news, thanks. I'm planning on upgrading my Mobo and HD today and, instead of backing up my current /home, I'll just put the disk to one side and mount it on my new system to copy across.
<trekdanne> toby: that should work yes, in fact I have done it a few times myself
<sonoftheclayr> well i could access it fromt that computer and i set up the port forwading again because it was gone for some reason
<sonoftheclayr> I still can't access it from my laptop, I'll look into it tomorrow, but I'm not get a NAT error anymore, thanks for your help trekdanne
<trekdanne> sonoftheclayr: strange... are you sure the admin interface works through the wireless
<trekdanne> network
<trekdanne> per default, maybe there's an option "enable wireless adminstration"
<bo> does anyone know a webpage about webcams which are well supported by linux?
<trekdanne> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bo> thank you :)
<trekdanne> :)
<sonoftheclayr> trekdanne: Yes it works, I was in there messing about yesterday
<trekdanne> sonoftheclayr: hmm ok. those "home routers" can be really bichty
<sonoftheclayr> trekdanne: Yeah, hopefully it will decide to work tomorrow, it isn't the first time this has happened and it resolved itself last time (I think)
<nosrednaekim> get a Lynksys WRT54GL :)
<nosrednaekim> runs linux
<sonoftheclayr> Anyway thanks for your help trekdanne I'm going to bed now. I have to get up early to go to school :(
<trekdanne> sonoftheclayr: ah sweet dreams then :P
<sonoftheclayr> trekdanne: Thanks, my dreams are usually weird though
<jlinares> hola
<jlinares> buenos dias amirgos..
<nosrednaekim> hello
<jlinares> espaol??
<nosrednaekim> Buenos dias
<pag> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jlinares> buenos dias..
<nosrednaekim> este no esta la channel apa espanol
<jlinares> ok vale..
<nosrednaekim> *para
<nosrednaekim> anyone want a cheap laptop? http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=345668&pfp=aug12
<mikes1> I started compiz,how do i stop it?
<mikes1> nosrednaekim: hello
<nosrednaekim> Alt+f2 "kwin --replace"
<mikes1> cheers
<nosrednaekim> hello
<mikes1> ps still no sound
<mikes1> i am still working on sound
<mikes1> its certainly not only me having probs
<nosrednaekim> mikes1: oh hi! didn't recognize your nick
<nosrednaekim> mikes1: hmm, ok.
<mikes1> nosrednaekim: :( I had to change it
<nosrednaekim> did you load gutsy?
<mikes1> Another mike on freenode
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<mikes1> no slow d/load and i read gutsy has the same problem
<mikes1> nosrednaekim: But is will be fixed
<nosrednaekim> mikes1: indeed it will, eventually.
<nosrednaekim> nothing like a hard introduction to linux :)
<nosrednaekim> mikes1: was compiz cool though?
<mikes1> yes but could not get the cube working like beryl
<mikes1> This is another fresh install of kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> mikes1: ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<nosrednaekim> mikes1: hmm if its fresh, maybe we chould have a nother go at wireless
<mikes1> yes
<nosrednaekim> mikes1: go get ndiswrapper and that last driver I gave you.
<mikes1> ok
<mikes1> 1min
<mikes1> ok ndiswrapper installed
<nosrednaekim> and that driver from the acer site? do you still have that?
<mikes1> i have the .inf file yes
<nosrednaekim> mikes1: oh, and I assume this came with Vista on it?
<nosrednaekim> is that correct?
<mikes1> yes
<nosrednaekim> ok, now, blacklist the atheros driver... remember how to do that?
<mikes1> hmmm no
<mikes1> but close
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and add this line to the end "blacklist ath_pci"
<CPrompt^> hi.  would someone care to help with a dual boot question?  I have 2 SATA drives.  One linux, one windows.  I've edited the menu.lst but when booting into windows I get an error
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: is it windows Vista?
<CPrompt^> XP
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: ok, and what is the erro?
<mikes1> nosrednaekim: ok done
<CPrompt^> norednaekin : i had it working but linux crashed hard durning a dist-upgrade and had to reload
<nosrednaekim> mikes1: ok, reboot.
<mikes1> ok
<CPrompt^> norednaekin : says bad string
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: ah... dist-upgrades..
<CPrompt^> oh yeah :)
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: what is the error windows gives you?
<CPrompt^> when grub comes up and i choose Windows, it just says it's a bad string.  I can reboot and come back to tell you 100% the exact error
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: nah.... but please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mikes1> ok nosrednaekim
<Mikes1> :)
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: now techincally you didn't have to reboot there, but that just makes it easier
<Mikes1> ok
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: ok, go to where that .inf is.
<nosrednaekim> (make sure its not that old one that you tried before!!)
<Mikes1> Ok silly Q but the last time I did it I had a ndiswrapper gui
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: really? well you really don't need it.
<jeroenvrp> how to disable opengl?
<Mikes1> nosrednaekim: Is that possible
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: its easier from the command line IMO
<CPrompt^> nosrednaekim : http://pastebin.com/m714f5780
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: doing it from the command line? sure!
<Mikes1> commandline is new to me ,how do i navigate there?
<CPrompt^> nosrednaekim : hmm...you know what, I think I have the mapping wrong on that.
<nosrednaekim> I don't even have any "map" lines in mine
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: you do "cd <directory name>" to moove to a directory, and "cd .." to go to the directory above that one"
<CPrompt^> well, i did that because windows freaks out when it's not the main OS so it's supposed to trick it into thinking it's the primary drive.
<nosrednaekim> "ls" lists the files and folders in that directory
<CPrompt^> nosrednaekim : do you dual boot with 2 drives?
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: ah... no I do not
<nosrednaekim> this is one drive., but I have dual booted with two drives and I never saw that "map" line
<CPrompt^> ah.  I'm going to try switching it and see if it works.
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: to complete any folder or file name, just type the first couple letters and hit "tab"
<Mikes1> nosrednaekim: it is in home/mike
<Mikes1> How exactly do I navigate there
<Mikes1> cd /home/mike,,ok got that far hell
<Mikes1> nosrednaekim: ok I am in that directory
<nosrednaekim> ok,now run "sudo ndiswrapper -i 5211.inf"
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: did that>
<Mikes1> No such file or directory ,,its me
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: do an ls
<nosrednaekim> on that directory
<nosrednaekim> and look for the .inf file
<Mikes1> ok can see it
<nosrednaekim> what i its name?
<Mikes1> net5211.inf
<nosrednaekim> ah, right...so run "sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf"
* nosrednaekim was stupid and forgot the net
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: did that give you any output?
<Mikes1> ok A big read out,,but saying it may be inconplete?
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: how long?
<nosrednaekim> pastebin the output if you would..
<CPrompt^> hi nosrednaekim : seems that the error is "Error 11 : Unrecognized Device String"
<CPrompt^> in device.map, GRUB doesn't see my second hard drive.
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: hmm
<Mikes1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<CPrompt^> not sure what I need to do to get it to see it now though.
<CPrompt^> mount it?
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: no, I need YOUR paste..
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: lemme look at your paste again..
<Mikes1> -==S 1MIN
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: according to that file, your windows is on the same drive as linux!
<CPrompt^> yeah, and i changed it and it still didn't work.  How can I tell what my Windows drive should be?  hd0, hd1?  sda? sdb?
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: CPrompt^well, does linux boot?
<CPrompt^> nosrednaekim : sure does
<nosrednaekim> if it does, windows will be on hd1,0
<nosrednaekim> ok, then get rid of those map lines, and change the hd to hd1,0
<CPrompt^> nosrednaekim : changed, going to reboot and check it out
<Mikes1> nosrednaekim: paste link please
<nosrednaekim> and i'm not sure what the difference between "rootnoverify" and "root" is, But I have root, so change that too.
<Mikes1> installation may be incomplete
<Mikes1> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<Mikes1> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<Mikes1> couldn't find "ar5211.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and .bin, if any) are in "." -
<Mikes1> part of it ,,just repeats
<nosrednaekim> hey sorry, did one of you say something.... it disconnected me
<Mikes1> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<Mikes1> [00:54]  <Mikes1> couldn't find "ar5211.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and .bin, if any) are in "." -
<Mikes1> .sys?
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: ah... you need the other files as well... do you have them?
<nosrednaekim> they should have been in the original .zip
<Mikes1> ok 1min
<_aaa> what do you type to register a nick?
<nosrednaekim> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Mikes1> nosrednaekim: ok got it
<Mikes1> them both
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: both?
<nosrednaekim> oh... .sys
<Mikes1> inf,,sys
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: ok, go to that directory and run that command again
<Mikes1> sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf is already installed
<Mikes1> nosrednaekim: sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf is already installed
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: Dial up + IRC +downloading doesn't work very well ;)
<Mikes1> lol
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: ok, run "ndiswrapper -l"
<Mikes1> net5211 : invalid driver!
<Mikes1> hmmm
<nosrednaekim> hmmm
<Mikes1> it needed .sys as well?
<nosrednaekim> ok, run "sudo ndiswrapper -r net5211"
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: yes, it did.
<Mikes1> ok done
<Mikes1> no feedback
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: run "ndiswrapper -l" again.
<Mikes1> nosrednaekim:
<Mikes1> mike@mike-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<Mikes1> 5211 : invalid driver!
<nosrednaekim> ok, run "sudo ndiswrapper -r 5211"
<Mikes1> ok done
<nosrednaekim> ndiswrapper -l again
<nosrednaekim> uparrow a couple times gets you commands that you have previously typed in BTW
<Mikes1> nosrednaekim: ok gone :)
<nosrednaekim> nothing there?
<Mikes1> no
<nosrednaekim> great!
<nosrednaekim> now go to the directory where you have both the .inf and the .sys
<Mikes1> mike@mike-laptop:~$  ls
<Mikes1> ar5211.sys  nature_151.jpg  net5211.inf   xp32-5.3.0.56-whql.zip
<Mikes1> yes there
<nosrednaekim> ok, good.
<nosrednaekim> now run "sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf" again.. this should be in your command history
<Mikes1> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<nosrednaekim> any out put?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Mikes1> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64  nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: thats all?
<Mikes1> yes many lines the same
<nosrednaekim> ok, thats fine!
<nosrednaekim> now run "ndiswrapper -l"
<Mikes1> no mention of .sys
<nosrednaekim> great
<aguitel> anyone know how install Mplayer -1.0 tar.bz2 ?
<Mikes1> ike@mike-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<Mikes1> net5211 : driver installed
<Mikes1>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<Mikes1> net5211 : driver installed
<nosrednaekim> ok! good... thats good!
<Mikes1>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<Mikes1>  :
<Mikes1> net5211 : driver installed
<Mikes1>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<Mikes1>  :
<Mikes1> !!!!
<Mikes1> yes
<nosrednaekim> now try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Mikes1> no feedback
<nosrednaekim> that is almost always a good thing ;)
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: now run "iwconfig" there should be a device called "ath0" or "wlan0"
<trekdanne> aguitel: you shouldn't have to build mplayer from sources. "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<Mikes1> Wow its up,,gkrellm!
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: so do you see such a device?
<nosrednaekim> is it named ath0 or wlan0?
<Mikes1> wlano
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: do you have encryption on your router? if so, what kind?
<Mikes1> ok will it start at boot?
<Mikes1> none
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: we'll get to that
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: ok, now lets try to connect (all from the command line)
<Mikes1> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"DLINK"
<Mikes1>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:17:9A:12:06:1A
<Mikes1>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<Mikes1>           Power Management:off
<Mikes1>           Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-17 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
<Mikes1>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Mikes1>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: ah, ok... run ifconfig then!
<nosrednaekim> youa re already accociated with an AP.
<nosrednaekim> lets see if you have an IP address
<nosrednaekim> run "ifconfig wlan0"
<Mikes1> nosrednaekim:  connected=yes
<nosrednaekim> (but don't paste the output)
<nosrednaekim> you see something like this in ifconfig wlan0 "inet addr:192.168.1.204" ?
<dromer> does anyone know why jahplayer isn't in the repo's ?
<nosrednaekim> Mikes1: hello?
<trekdanne> !jahplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jahplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trekdanne> lol @ "jahplayer - serious tool for serious people"
<runlevelten> Slightly odd colourations of religious reference to the name. Might be slightly offputting for some folks.
<nosrednaekim> don't worry, they are only cubans... they can't nucke us or anything :)
<nosrednaekim> *nuke
<Mikesss1> nosrednaekim: ok back
<zhaofei> hi
<nosrednaekim> Mikesss1: us everything working?
<Mikesss1> no
<nosrednaekim> hey
<nosrednaekim> Mikesss1: is wireless?
<Mikesss1> no wifi on reboot
<zhaofei> 
<nosrednaekim> Mikesss1: yeah, I forgot to tell you to do something
<Mikesss1> oh
<nosrednaekim> !ch | zhaofei
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zhaofei> i'm chinese
<zhaofei> nosrednaekim  ?
<nosrednaekim> Mikesss1: do a "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" to get it back and then a "sudo ndiswrapper -m" to have it automatically start every boot
<nosrednaekim> zhaofei: I could tell. do you have a problem?
<zhaofei> yes,  phper  pythoner
<zhaofei> what's wrong?
<zhaofei> my english is no batter ? sorry~
<Mikesss1> nosrednaekim: ok I will try it
<nosrednaekim> !chinese | zhaofei
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zhaofei> yes i'm?
<nosrednaekim> I was trying to find the chinese channel for you
<nosrednaekim> I guess there isn't one
<zhaofei> thanks
<zhaofei> nosrednaekim where are you from ?
<nosrednaekim> United States
<runlevelten> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> Erm.... is anyone else getting an odd result for the factoids page?
<zhaofei> ok  thanks
<ClassFoo> zhaofei: why not try #ubuntu-cn,around 50s here
<nosrednaekim> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<nosrednaekim> ah! there we go!
<zhaofei> thanks   i jiond
<runlevelten> I get this http://www.binaries4all.nl/404/index.php instead of the factoid page :\
<zhaofei> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<zhaofei> !cn
<nosrednaekim> runlevelten: odd....
<nosrednaekim> Mikesss1: did that bring your wireless back?
<mikessss> nosrednaekim: many thanks
<nosrednaekim> mikesssworks on reboot now?
<mikessss> Is there a ndiswrapper step by step tutorial?
<mikessss> works fine with a little tuning
<nosrednaekim> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nosrednaekim> "little tuning" like what tuning?
<booya> i have a little problem...
<booya> :(
<trekdanne> booya: yes?
<booya> any ideeas of how can i install WINE on my Kubuntu machine?
<gemidjy> yes
<booya> some help will be apreciated :)
<aguitel> tray synaptic
<trekdanne> booya: in a console enter "sudo apt-get install wine"
<gemidjy> System settings -> Advanced -> Windows Applications
<booya> hold on trekdanne
<nosrednaekim> mikessss: what kinda of tuning?
<trekdanne> booya: gemidjy's way is probably easier though
<booya> and where is that system settings ?
<Daisuke_Ido> gemidy's way doesn't exist if wine isn't installed.
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: did the laptop come in yet ???
<gemidjy> Daisuke_Ido: not true
<booya> i made it in your way trekdanne
<booya> now ... i have to wait ?
<gemidjy> it will install it automatically
<booya> Wine is preparing...
<booya> my name and username apeared with that :~$
<booya> i still have to wait? :)
<trekdanne> booya: no it's done
<booya> thats all ?
<booya> :D
<nosrednaekim> booya: now the hard part begins.... installing windows programs
<booya> wow
<booya> i have to do that also ?
<trekdanne> you probably still have to config wine for the specific application tho
<booya> :S
<booya> i have mIRC installed on another partition :)
<booya> i can run it ?
<mikessss> nosrednaekim: in kde control panel I need to disable etho and restart wlano
<mikessss> no problem
<trekdanne> booya: IIRC it should work out of the box
<ubuntu_> s
<booya> trekdanne:  out of the box?
<nosrednaekim> mikessss: everytime you restart? is your ethernet plugged in?
<booya> can you be more precise ?
<booya> :D
<trekdanne> booya: no wine config tweaking required
<mikessss> no
<runlevelten> navigate to it and open the .exe file with wine
<booya> uhm... this means ...
<booya> ?
<booya> :D
<Ange|us> that im back
<booya> welcome back :P
<Ange|us> thaNkz
<trekdanne> booya: go to where you have mIRC.exe
<booya> okey
<Ange|us> went camping hehe
<nosrednaekim> mikessss: hmmm that shouldn't be happening.
<nosrednaekim> mikessss: do you ever use wired?
<mikessss> Its not a prob
<booya> i`m there trekdanne
<booya> now what i have to do ?
<trekdanne> booya: then right click and select "open with"
<Ange|us> O_o
<Ange|us> you're helping with Windblows?
<trekdanne> booya: and enter "wine"
<Ange|us> ahh ok
<mikessss> nosrednaekim:  when I have to :)
<booya> i dont have there "wine" :S
<Ange|us> you must type it
<Ange|us> in the box
<adenicio> is there any virus for linux?
<Ange|us> type wine :)
<booya> lol
<nosrednaekim> mikessss: hmmm ok, well, that shouldn't be happening. but if it doesn't bother you, ok.
<liyan> malammmmmmmmmmmm
<booya> i`ve managed it :P
<booya> Thanks for the help guys :P
<Ange|us> adenicio: yes, but you must be stupid enough to install them yourself
<Ange|us> :)
<booya> i will land in here a while for further issues :P
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: not really
<liyan> ada orang indonesia gak....
<trekdanne> booya: just glad to help :)
<nosrednaekim> mikessss: now with sound...lol...
<adenicio> i found some virus inside some packs i had.i just download an antivirus for style and im findin the virus  W32/Magistr.a@MM all over
<nosrednaekim> mikessss: I suppose you do NEED sound.
<Dragnslcr> adenicio- you can have infected files, but they won't actually do anything to your system
<Dragnslcr> Any Linux file system will gladly store whatever bytes you tell it to
<adenicio> Dragnslcr: i can say that fpr linux maybe but one of these day when i go back on my xp i might have probs
<runlevelten> Well it's windows that infects files.
<adenicio> abon
<trekdanne> can't you just use one of the big companies antivirus program for linux and clean it up?
<adenicio> trekdanne: give me on of the names because i dont know nada about good anti-v for linux
<nosrednaekim> has anyone here gotten powertop workin?
<runlevelten> adenicio: Ask the wall of light then.
<adenicio> runlevelten: ???:-/
<runlevelten> www.google.com
<runlevelten> It's quicker for you to use it, than for trekdanne to use it and channel it to you :)
<trekdanne> hmm actually i'm not that familar with antivirus but McAffe, Kaspersky, Panda, and AVG have linux stuff (whatever free as in beer, i dunno)
<trekdanne> actually i remember reading some stuff on ./ a long time ago
<trekdanne> :P
<booya> Another problem in here :D
<booya> how do i install Internet Explorer ?
<booya> :)
<booya> i need to install YM and MSN :P
<trekdanne> booya: hmm that isn't that simple actually
<runlevelten> booya: Don't.
<trekdanne> you should consider using KDE's program
<booya> runlevelten:  why not?
<trekdanne> as kopete for MSN, under K menu -> Internet
<runlevelten> Use firefox and konqueror for a browser, and somethiong like kopete for chat.
<nosrednaekim> booya: I believe there is a package called ie4linux
<booya> runlevelten:  : I need to have IE to be abel to install YM :)
<adenicio> trekdanne: kasperky free?i tink u drink to much beer's
<MaTiAz> booya: You can use kopete for YM
<trekdanne> adenicio: yea probably :P
<booya> how do i logout from kopete ?
<booya> :D
<booya> to be abel to login to MSN instead of YM ? :D
<runlevelten> booya: because unless you're a web developer or have a particular banking site, it's not worth installing a terrible program.
<runlevelten> booya: No you don't need internet explorer to install ym.
<nosrednaekim> booya: you can have multiple accounts logged in at the same time.
<runlevelten> booya: also, yahoo's ym sucks.
<booya> runlevelten:  i need that client :P
<nosrednaekim> and I doubt there is a version of linux
<booya> nosrednaekim:  i want to use it with wine :)
<runlevelten> booya: I can't see what you'd need that client for. It doesn't support anything.
<runlevelten> Oh, the winified one.
<booya> okey...
<runlevelten> Well on your own head be it - you'll get much better feature support in gyachi! for yahoo.
<runlevelten> ie voice, cam etc.
<booya> how do i logout from Kopete to apear that window from the beggining? :P
<runlevelten> booya: you don't need to log out for anything.
<runlevelten> booya: click on the tray icon :)
<adenicio> trekdanne: i give up with norton,kasperky,panda crash my sys,avast was good enough the one seems good for me is trend micro pc-cillin ;-)
<booya> then how can i connect to MSN ?
<runlevelten> booya. Add your MSN account, toggle http method, connect.
<trekdanne> adencio: hmm :P
<MaTiAz> GRUB is weirdly slow on my new computer
<MaTiAz> I'd think it wouldn't take like 10 times longer to get into the menu on this new one but it does :p
<runlevelten> booya: right click the tray icon  configure  accounts  add new
<booya> runlevelten:  take me slow dude :) where is that toggle help and http method? :)
<MaTiAz> A minor annoyance but weird :p
<runlevelten> booya: okies. Leave the toggling for a moment, and start creating a new acct.
<booya> where?
<booya> :D
<booya> this is what i cant figure out :)
<runlevelten> booya: right click the tray icon  configure  accounts  add new
<runlevelten> a list will pop up offering you the diff kinds of acct you can have - aim, msn, yahoo, icq, jabber, etc
<runlevelten> choose msn and enter your deets.
<runlevelten> now before you close that dialog, tell me. There's one more thing you gotta do
<booya> okey done :D
<booya> what else should i know ? :D
<booya> btw ... i have to run WINE everytime i start my machine?
<booya> :D
<MaTiAz> booya: nah, just run the program you want to run with wine
<booya> oka
<booya> danke :D
<MaTiAz> as in if you want to run helloworld.exe, you just double click it :)
<adenicio> does linux use dll files to?
<Ange|us> of coure
<runlevelten> Oh, it's working without httpm, so just finish that, then your new acct's icon has appeared at the bottom of the main window
<Ange|us> *course
<Ange|us> since the exe loads the dll's
<Chousuke> adenicio: they're not called dll files though
<trekdanne> adencio: but they have the .so extension
<runlevelten> click on the little msn icon, and choose online (or whatever)
<Ange|us> wine just translates them
<Chousuke> wine uses windows .dlls though.
<Chousuke> yes.
<trekdanne> ah you're talking about wine :P
<runlevelten> Wine could use windows dlls
<Chousuke> or rather, wine *can* use them
<runlevelten> It hasn't needed them for a long time
<runlevelten> in fact, most of the time it just stuffs things up now.
<Chousuke> but it also uses native implementations of them, and those are often in native linux format.
<runlevelten> heh
<vit__> hi booya
<runlevelten> booya: you signed on in msn then?
<adenicio> Chousuke: ok,i ask because the viruses are all on dll files
<Chousuke> adenicio: nah
<Chousuke> .dlls are executable code like .exes are
<Chousuke> they're just not standalone.
<Chousuke> viruses can reside in either.
<adenicio> ok
<booya> yes runlevelten :)
<booya> thanks :D
<cloakable> *farts
<runlevelten> good stuff - np
<Ange|us> dll's are libraries, exe the executable
<booya> yups
<booya> :P
<Chousuke> Ange|us: both contain executable code though
<Ange|us> yeah
* runlevelten might play some tce.
<Ange|us> we both contain human DNA code, but im a vampire, and you're a human
<Ange|us> ;p
<Chousuke> :P
<booya> okey... another problem :P
<booya> why i can't see all my contacts ? :D usualy atm there are at least half from my list online :)
<trekdanne> runlevelten: tce?
<booya> and now i can see only 4 from 42
<booya> :)
<trekdanne> booya: are you sure you're showing offline contacts?
<nosrednaekim> booya: hmm. are you signed in on both accounts?
<booya> nosrednaekim: yes, both.
<isthisnickvalid_> I pushed the "upgrade all" mark in adept upgrader... and now I have a little problem. It says that linux generic image wasn't able to configure or so...
<trekdanne> during boot up?
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: hmm ok, well it really doesn't matter because you have other kernels.
<isthisnickvalid_> when I do this command: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<isthisnickvalid_> but it's very annoying... when I  install something with adept it complains about it, again and again.
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: hum...
<isthisnickvalid_> oh, could it be that the upgrader downloaded a newer kernel
<isthisnickvalid_> and now there are two kernels?
<nosrednaekim> yes, thats probably what happened
<isthisnickvalid_> so, have I to remove the older one
<isthisnickvalid_> ?
<nosrednaekim> except it doesn;t like the new kernel for some reason
<Ange|us> edit /boot/grub/menu.1st and remove the entry of the old one
<nosrednaekim> no, don't remover the old one... thats probably the one thats woking
<Ange|us> reboot your computer
<Ange|us> :D
<isthisnickvalid_> The only drivers I compiled myself were martian drivers for LT winmodem... and I don't need them anymore
<isthisnickvalid_> Yup, the older is the one that's working, according "uname -r"
<nosrednaekim>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<isthisnickvalid_> ok I'll try it
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: no! don't!if you remove the old one from that file you won'tbe able to boot!
<isthisnickvalid_> Yes, I see
<isthisnickvalid_> In fact
<isthisnickvalid_> there is only the old kernel
<isthisnickvalid_> the new dosen't appear
<Ange|us> nosrednaekim: lies, he still can boot the new one
<Ange|us> so you dont have a kernel upgrade
<isthisnickvalid_> wait a sec, people!
<Ange|us> then
<Ange|us> ;p
<nosrednaekim> Ange|us: not if it never was propery configured.
<isthisnickvalid_> Is there a command to make grub autoconfigure again?
<isthisnickvalid_> perhaps the problem is that grub "forgotten" to make the new lst file.
<isthisnickvalid_> menu.lst
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: yes, but only if you chroot in from the liveCD.
<isthisnickvalid_> hum...
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: no, see thats what dpkg --configure <the kernel package> does, it makes an entry for it.
<isthisnickvalid_> I'm going to give you a link with the result of dpkg -configure
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: you can remove the new kernel from within adept though
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: k
<isthisnickvalid_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33455/
<isthisnickvalid_> Then, I'll remove the new kernel
<bomber> i dont have it installed anymore but i had feisty fawn installed and it was great untill a few weeks ago my networking started to go down very unpredictable
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: yeah, remove that new kernel and all should be well.
<bomber> i was using epiphany for my web browser and then i  was using xchat and pan
<_ubuntu> HELP - I just booted the kubuntu livecd, but now can't find the install option....do I need to reboot & chose another option?
<nosrednaekim> bomber: ok... so what are you running now?
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: it should be an icon on the desktop.
<bomber> fedora core6
<nosrednaekim> bomber: hmm. ok
<nosrednaekim> never tried that
<bomber> i was dstro hopping for the last few days and this seems to pretty good
<_ubuntu> nosrednaekim -that's what I thpught
<_ubuntu> but wasn't
<bomber> even regular ubuntu did the same thing
<nosrednaekim> bomber: yeah, i've heard its pretty nice. But I don't really like rpms
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: thats odd....what option did you select at boot?
<bomber> to tell the truth i really like kubuntu a lot better
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: the default one?
<_ubuntu> nosrednaekim - yea the default
<nosrednaekim> bomber: try raw debain...
<nosrednaekim> *debian
<bomber> i havent tried that in a bit
<bomber> what version are they up to now?
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: hmm thats very weird. maybe it didn't detect any drives onto which it could install?
<cloakable> 4.0 Etch
<nosrednaekim> bomber: stable is etch I think.
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: what chipset does your computer have?
<isthisnickvalid_> the error is in grub
<isthisnickvalid_> i have uninstalled the kernel and it says...
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: what?
<bomber> ok maybe i will try it out.... i'll download it.. i havent tried turbolinux in a few years either
<cloakable> Heh
<isthisnickvalid_> Running postrm hook script /sbin/update-grub. [: 25: ==: unexpected operator exec: 25: -a: not found
<titanix88> What?!!
<cloakable> I tend to stick with what works :)
<_ubuntu> nos - was just looking to she if it installed to my sda which already has OpenSUSE...Pentium M 1.6
<_ubuntu> *see
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: you already loaded suse on there? so all the hardware works with linux?
<bomber> well i like to customize and also i look for fairly easy updating and package installing
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: hmm interesting.
<_ubuntu> nos - YEP
<nosrednaekim> bomber: tried gentoo yet? :P
<_ubuntu> but I didn't realy like suse
<Enkidu_ak> Good morning
<bomber> yes
<trekdanne> morning
<isthisnickvalid_> I have uninstalled grub-gfx and installed grub. Let's see what happens...
<bomber> but it was gentoo 2004.2
<isthisnickvalid_> hope it will boot!
<isthisnickvalid_> lol
<bomber> i mat give them another try too
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: I'm not sure what the problem could be..
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: hmm I hope SO!
<nosrednaekim> bomber: what didn't you like about it?
<bomber> i havent tried it in quite a while so i forget... i think i just liked kubuntu better
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: heh... try running this from the command line "kdesu ubiquity"
<Enkidu_ak> I successfully configured a wmp54gs (Airforce One 54g) wireless card using ndiswrapper under slackware, but now I try to follow the same procedure under Ubuntu 7.04 and it fails without any indication as to why. I can successfully install the driver using ndiswrapper -i and I've added the alias for wlan0, added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules, but the interface is not visible under ifconfig or iwconfig. For that matter, even though ndiswrapper is
<Enkidu_ak> visible in lsmod for various USB devices, it does not appear to represent bmc43xx. The original bmc43xx driver has been blacklisted, of course.
<evaldo> ser que  possvel encontrar algum que fale portugus aqui?
<trekdanne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nosrednaekim> Enkidu_ak: run "ndiswrapper -l" and see if it detects that hardware is present
<Sanne> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought the wmp54gs was a linksys ralink-based card...
<nosrednaekim> trekdanne: heh... you got the language wrong ;)
<trekdanne> hmm hehe it did not quite look at french lol
<isthisnickvalid_> well now it seems like apt is working fine... but now I have that ugly grub again!
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: It does, wmp54gs is listed.
<isthisnickvalid_> Thanks for your support nosrednaekim
<Sanne> trekdanne: hehe I thought so also :)
<nosrednaekim> I thought all airforce Ones were broadcome
<_ubuntu> nos - cmd not found - ubiquity
<nosrednaekim> isthisnickvalid_: yeah, maybe grub-gfx was breaking things
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, airforce one...  no clue on those
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: I unload and reload ndiswrapper with modprobe with no affect.
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: are you sure this CD is good?
<Daisuke_Ido> i know my wmp54g is a ralink2500
<Daisuke_Ido> (awesome driver support out of the box, by the way)
<_ubuntu> I verified data after burning (in 'doze - using Nero)
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: It is a broadcom nic, but wmp54gs is the inf that is used by windows for that card.
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: hmm.. I have no clue what the problem could be
<Enkidu_ak> The actual driver file is bmcwl5.sys
<nosrednaekim> Enkidu_ak: could you paste the result of "ndiswrapper -l" ?
<Enkidu_ak> Certainly
<Enkidu_ak> root@memphis:~# ndiswrapper -l
<Enkidu_ak> wmp54gs : driver installed
<Enkidu_ak>         device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<_ubuntu> nos - I know I shouldn't have too - BUT - Since I'm running out of time to occupy the dining table (sis-in-law bd lunch shortly) I guess I'll reboot & start agin
<_ubuntu> thx
<nosrednaekim> _ubuntu: ok
<nosrednaekim> Enkidu_ak: hmm..ok,and iwconfig shows nothing?
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: Just loopback and my wired interface, stating that they aren't wireless, of course.
<waylandbill_> nosrednaekim: air force one is 4318 broadcom, yes.
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: The worst part is taht I had it running fine under slack 12
<waylandbill_> Enkidu_ak: did you blacklist 43xx ?
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: I thought that it might have something to do with ndiswrapper itself.
<Enkidu_ak> waylandbill_: I did
<nosrednaekim> Enkidu_ak: and ndiswrapper is modprobed?
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: The only difference in the procedure was that under slack, I compiled ndiswrapper from source and I got it from apt under Ubuntu
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: It is, but it doesn't appear to be associated with the device.
<waylandbill_> Enkidu_ak: did you 'ndiswrapper -m' to create the eth1->wlan0 alias for ndiswrapper.
<Enkidu_ak> Also that Slack was running under a 32 bit kernel and I am using Ubuntu x86_64 arch in this case.
<Enkidu_ak> waylandbill_: I did, yes.
<nosrednaekim> Enkidu_ak: AH! is this the 64 bit windows driver?
<waylandbill_> Enkidu_ak: sounds like you've done everything I can think of, other than I'm using a 32 bit kernel.
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: ... I didn't even consider that...
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: It's not, it's the 32 driver
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: Nice catch :p Thanks!
<waylandbill_> nosrednaekim: good call. That's the problem for sure.
<nosrednaekim> Enkidu_ak: there you go! I think there is a 64 bit driver for sure
<nosrednaekim> somewhere
<nosrednaekim> I found one for my Atheros
<Enkidu_ak> nosrednaekim: That would have plagued me for a long time...
<nosrednaekim> :)
<trekdanne> compiling kde is slow as hell on my ancient computer -_-
<trekdanne> i should have installed the binary packages for kde4 beta1 instead *cries*
<sayers> How do I get java to work in konquerer?
<pag> !java | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<sayers> pag: I've done that...
<sayers> and I believe I've enabled java in Konquerer.
<pag> sayers, restarted konqueror already?
<sayers> I believe so.
<sayers> let me try in one seccond
<waylandbill_> trekdanne: I'm sure it compiles slow as hell on powerhouses too. That's alot of code. :-D
<sayers> pag: doesnt seem to work.
<pag> sayers, make sure it's enabled
<isthisnickvalid_> bye
<sayers> pag: according to email lists the site i want doesn't work with konqueror. I'll install firefox.
<jimmacdonald> firefox is a good thing
<trekdanne> firefox is a SLOW thing
<waylandbill_> sayers: contact the author(s) of the website. Not working with Konq is more than likely the fault of the website. More than likely not W3C compliant.
<sayers> Alright.
<waylandbill_> sayers: ah.. n/m java.
<waylandbill_> you need to specify in the configuration dialog the absolute path "/usr/bin/java"
<soulrider> hello
<trekdanne> hi soulrider
<soulrider> is anyone having trouble browsing http://packages.ubuntu.com?
<waylandbill_> sayers: for some reason it won't accept just "java" ... it has to have the full path.
<waylandbill_> (I was reading back and didn't realize at first it was a java issue or I'd of said that at first)
<waylandbill_> sayers: It's been a few tims that I've run across several people that have had the problem with the absolute path Konq/Java issue. Settings, Configure Konq, Java & Javascript, Path to Java, /usr/bin/java will fix it up for you.
<dhq> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimmacdonald> soulrider: I just tried to get on and can't either.
<waylandbill_> dhq: have an issue with your clock or something?
<dhq> waylandbill_, well i wanna know how to setup time accordint to the server
<pag> dhq, right click on your clock -> adjust time
<waylandbill_> right click clock, adust time, and select "set time and date automatically"
<cathal> does anyone know an online tutorial on how to get s-video to work under linux? Does it even work?
<dhq> waylandbill_, i dont have that option
<waylandbill_> hmm.. some peice of food is under my 'j' key... :-)
<dhq> waylandbill_, is there any way
<waylandbill_> dhq: you don't have that option meaning it is disabled or just not there?
<Enkidu_ak> Argh! There is no 64 bit driver for the 54gs :(
<pag> dhq, try installing  ntpdate & ntp  packages
<pag> dhq, actually, only ntpdate should be enough...
<dhq> pag, ok
<Enkidu_ak> This laptop came with a 64bit processor and a 64bit OS... Why the hell would they include a card that didn't have 64-bit support :(
<zorglu_> q. what is the name of the feature doing 'fancy' autocompletion in the command line ? the stuff which parse the command and do the autocompletion accordingly... and more importantly how do i remove it :)
<zorglu_> hmm sunday is slow day :)
<hacker128> hello
<hacker128> yes
<hacker128> hey! no ops here!
<ksivaji> when i switch on my pc i get two kernels.how to remove one old version kernel
<soulrider> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hacker128> rm -rf /
<hacker128> fixes anything!
<senwei> hi everyone.....
<zorglu_> hacker128: dont do that
<hacker128> i know.
<zorglu_> ALL: do not copy the command from hacker128
<zorglu_> hacker128: well you did it
<senwei> just please tell me how can I mount the nfs files...
<hacker128> but it would remove the kernel!
<ksivaji> hacker128  rm -rf /  what this will do
<hacker128> and all other files.
<hacker128> remove all files.
<sayers> ksivaji: dont do that
<zorglu_> well lets avoid pasting this command
<ksivaji> ok
<bosniako> hey
<zorglu_> people may cut/paste to try
<ksivaji> sayers may i know what that command will do
<sayers> Break your linux
<sayers> Remove - Force Whole Partiton
<soulrider> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<sayers> in human words
<zorglu_> ksivaji: this will erase your whole disk
<kaminix> My Kopete have big troubles connecting to MSN. Any takers?
<ksivaji> ok i have two kernal how to remove one kernel
<hacker128> cd /usr/src
<hacker128> ls
<sayers> ksivaji: on your boot menu just ## out the one you dont want to see.
<hacker128> But it will still be there!
<ksivaji> sayers but how to edit boot list item
<hacker128> sudo nano /etc/yaboot.conf
<zorglu_> ksivaji: just remove the pacakge you dont want
<zorglu_> ksivaji: be sure to keep at least one tho
<hacker128> that should do it.
<elite101> hey what is a good P2P sharing program beisdes *amule* xD
<ksivaji> hacker128  sudo nano /etc/yaboot.conf no such file
<hacker128> ktorrent
<elite101> no
<elite101> i need an acutall one
<elite101> not a bit torrent
<ryan_> Hi, I just did a clean install of Kubuntu "was using ubuntu "gnome", . Under Ubuntu I had found a web site that helped me get my Intel 950 on my laptop to support 1280x800 but that site is no longer up. Anyone might be able to help? Thanks
<elite101> Gnutenlla p2p?
<hacker128> ksivaji: Oh. Soryy. I use ppc.
<pag> ryan_, you'll probably need 915resolution -package
<hacker128> ksivaji: Look around in /etc for anything with grub or lilo in it.
<ryan_> ahh that sounds familiar... Last time I ran a command from terminal do you no where i might find that?
<hacker128> Edit that.
<elite101> is limewire good ?
<ryan_> I will do some googling on that though
<pag> ksivaji, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<ksivaji> pag hi
<pag> hey :)
<elite101> sweet im getting limewire i think it should work now that i have java installed
<pag> !limewire | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<elite101> runLime.sh?
<elite101> i thought i just download the deb then rite click and install?
<hacker128> its not a deb.
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> limewire.com
<elite101> should instal the debian file from right clicking and "install package"
<hacker128> Just cd into the download directory and ./runLime.sh
<elite101> it has no ./runlime.sh
<elite101> its a debian file
<elite101> o_0
<elite101> LimewireLinux.deb
<ksivaji> i have general question who is the father of linux ?
<hacker128> go figure!
<elite101> i am?
<elite101> :P
<hacker128> ksivaji: Linus Torvalds
<trekdanne> father?
<ksivaji> do you think it is possible to create a OS by single person
<hacker128> Yes.
<elite101> have fun :)
<hacker128> not a good one.
<trekdanne> definition of OS
<Thz0987> Isn't microsoft unix based?
<elite101> search google for Linuxfroscratch
<elite101> from*
<hacker128> Thz0987: No. That would be Mac OS X.
<trekdanne> probably everything is UNIX-based in the sense that it derivers from the research work done by Unix
<hacker128> yeah.
<hacker128> But Mac OS X is as close as linux.
<hacker128> to UNIX
<ksivaji> that too Linus Torvalds  is just a third year student
<elite101> well im going to install the debian file hopefully i dont screw my system up :(
<hacker128> Ok.
<elite101> will it mess it up?
<Thz0987> What if linux dominated the world instead of microsoft did? Would we be paying for it still?
<hacker128> No.
<hacker128> Then it would be called Doors.
<elite101> lol if we had to windows would then be free
<elite101> Doors XM
<elite101> edition
<hacker128> Hey. Go to #kubuntu-offtopic.
<Tm_T> yes
<hacker128> This is the support channel.
<elite101> will den screw up my system,?
<hacker128> Bye!
<elite101> deb*
<elite101> from limewire
<elite101> o_0 i need help lol u said Lime.sh well when i download it for my OS from www.limewire.com it comes in a single DEB package?
<ksivaji> elite101 ya just install it
<elite101> is this the way anyone else got limewire working?
<elite101> k
<sweettooth> is there any good GRUB guide out there? there's sth wrong with grub's setting and i wanted to fix it
<ksivaji>  elite101 ya i have
<elite101> but i did screw up my system b4 from this
<trekdanne> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elite101> from the deb package?
<sweettooth> trekdanne, thx
<trekdanne> sweettooth: also see the official GRUB manual
<hacker128> heck. Kubuntu-offtopic stinks.
<elite101> okay wish me luck lol
<ksivaji> elite101 do right click->kubuntu menu->install package
<elite101> yeah i know that
<ksivaji> elite101then what is your problem ?
<sweettooth> trekdanne, the official guide seemed too much for me, heh
<elite101> no
<elite101> i messed up my system b4 from installing limewire
<trekdanne> sweettooth: yea the GNU documents tend to be quite dense :P
<elite101> it screwed up stuff really badly
<elite101> like adept wouldnt open at all no matter what
<elite101> even with commands
<hacker128> You terminated in the middle.
<hacker128> NEVER do that.
<elite101> and it showed it running like 9times in Prosses it would even kill it self from sudo -9 *PID*
<elite101> no
<elite101> i didnt install java
<ksivaji> elite101 what error you get for dpkg -i ./limewire.deb
<elite101> so when i tried to get limewire working in konsole it would try to install broken Limewire and java
<ryan_> just curious but what is everyone in here using as there "main distro" ?  I was running Ubuntu with Gnome.. Just switched to Kubuntu though.
<hacker128> And if you do it again, I have a magic fixer.
<Tm_T> ryan_: please don't do polls here
<elite101> but its okay i have java installed it was my dumb mistake for installing limewire first
<ryan_> ahh ok sorry
<elite101> Kubuntu is better than Ubunutu :P
<Tm_T> ryan_: it doesn't help the channel's purpose, you see
<elite101> *even thou there like the same*
<ksivaji> Tm_T whats wrong in that
<Tm_T> ksivaji: noise without, well, support?
<hacker128> DE is better than Gnome.
<hacker128> K
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> lol
<elite101> but i do like Gnome too'
<Tm_T> like I said...
<hacker128> I have installed...
<hacker128> KDE
<hacker128> Gnome
<hacker128> FluxBox
<Tm_T> hacker128: stop
<ksivaji> ya KDE is cool
<hacker128> IceWM
<elite101> hey cant i use Windows limewire using wine?
<Tm_T> !frostfire | elite101
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !frostwire | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<elite101> durr i know about frostwire
<ksivaji> elite101 no because it will say cant fine jre
<elite101> ic
<elite101> thats i wanted
<elite101> lol
<elite101> well i got it running took like 2sec.
<hacker128> and many more.
<hacker128> By the way...
<elite101> BTW*
<hacker128>  No ops on this channel.
<elite101> :P
<ryan_> On ubuntu i could double click on a divx and it would ask me if wanted to download proprietary drivers or whatever.. How do I get those in Kubuntu?
<elite101> well going to download a copy of illegal kubuntu and then i will make a evil torrent for ubuntu
<ryan_> adept ?
<elite101> i love Lunix
<elite101> :P
<pag> !divx | ryan_
<ubotu> ryan_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ryan_> thx
<aguitel> illegal kubuntu ?
<aguitel> why?
<Pollywog> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hacker128> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<pag> ryan_, basically you'll need libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs
<hacker128> rlogin
<elite101> check this out guys this is one good for a laugh http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
<elite101> Is your son a computer hacker*?
<soulrider> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
* runlevelten pipes you to #/dev/null :S
<ksivaji> runlevelten hi
<runlevelten> hello ksivaji
<[ifr0g] > what is the runlevel 2 for ?
<Dannioni> elite101: Linyos Torovoltos ;)
<elite101> lol
<elite101> that link is soo soo funny
<elite101> that dumb parent
<elite101> Lunix
<elite101> almost like saying the Father of linux was Jhon Trovolta
<elite101> man imso dum i fogot about pot of water was on high on thestove for 35mins the water is burnt out and the pot on the inside is gray :)
<elite101> :(*
<elite101> im almost burnt down the house
<djdarkman__> hy, I`m trying to install the kde4 libs but get this error http://pastebin.ca/654611
<djdarkman__> what should I do?
<elite101> man that sucks the pot is now burnt
<Dannioni> Yeah, saw an actual AOL user discussion once, they seriously believed linux was all about stealing money from american companies, ms for example
<elite101> lol
<djdarkman__> :)0
<djdarkman__> that`s a big lol
<elite101> like c'mon illegal OS?
<elite101> linux
<djdarkman__> we are breaking the law :D
<elite101> or when he says AMD is a third world market and kids make the prossecors in sweet shops
<elite101> i would love to see a kid make a prossecor even me :)
<djdarkman__> does someone know what this error is?
<ryan_> Question. If you download and install the Kubuntu Tribes Alpha version can you do updates to make it as good as the final as the updates come out? Or will you have to do a full install of the os reguardless?
<ryan_> its beta/alpha or something right now... "Gutsy"
<pag> ryan_, updates will do it..
<ryan_> sweet. That is nice. Most other os
<ryan_> you would have to do a full reinstall
<nosrednaekim> ryan_: updates will eventually bring you to the final version
<ryan_> has anyone played with it yet??
<ryan_> its suppose to be out in October i thinl
<djdarkman__> does someone here know how to install kde4?
<djdarkman__> I get a strange error...
<pag> djdarkman__, topic contains the instructions...
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<djdarkman__> pag: but doesn`t say anything about what to do, when apt can`t install the libs
<djdarkman__> take a look at this http://pastebin.ca/654611
<nikoo> hola
<pag> djdarkman__, remove all kde4-related stuff and install them from the scratch?
<v0taguz> nikoo: this channel is a English Support you can login in #kubuntu-es
<djdarkman__> why, are the binaris broken?
<nikoo> anything speack spanish?
<pag> !es | nikoo
<ubotu> nikoo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nikoo> q mala onda este canal
<nikoo> sopencos
<pag> nikoo, /join #kubuntu-es
<twosouls82> nikoo: ubotu is a bot
<nikoo> no problem
<casey_> okay
<trekdanne> djdarkman_: hmm beta1 was released a while ago, I guess ubotu is a little outdated
<casey_> how do I change what coundcard my system uses?
<casey_> err....
<djdarkman__> trekdanne: but do you have an idea about that error? I never got anything like it with apt
<trekdanne> djdarkman: no idea. broken packages?
<djdarkman__> trekdanne: it`s been on the site for a while, don`t know how could it be broken, and what`s up with that file
<trekdanne> hmm maybe you should try to compile it yourself: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<trekdanne> if you have a decent computer that is
<trekdanne> i've been compiling kdebase for 4h soon
<djdarkman__> I have only 448 MB RAM and 2.0Ghz, so I think compiling is not for me
<DJAnubis> I have 1.8 ghz :P
<trekdanne> can't help you with the apt-stuff but there are other binary packages avaible i guess
<sayers> When I try to install samba I have this error ;   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.24-2ubuntu1) but 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<sayers> however I have samba-common installed
<strabes> anyone know if it's possible to make the removable media desktop icons appear on the right side of the screen by default?
<Briareos1_> i've set up "vacation" on a user-account named "mbx010". now i have for this account some "aliases" in the virtusertable. when i send mail to "mbx010@domain.com" i receive the vacation notification. When I send mail to "aliasformbx010@domain.com" I do not. Any ideas to set up "no matter which alias is used - as soon as a msg reaches the inbox of mbx010 send back a notification"? (this is rather server-related, but i don't know w
<trekdanne> sayers: hmm see if apitude's magic can fix it "sudo aptitude install samba"
<trekdanne> Briareos1_: what email server are you using?
<sayers> trekdanne: Good thinking :)
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman__: i'm looking at your error
<djdarkman__> nosrednaekim: and do you know what/why it is?
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman__: I'm on dial up... there is a difference between looking and actually having the page loaded ;)
<trekdanne> nosrednaekim: seriously? where do you live?
<nosrednaekim> trekdanne: oh, we could get cable if we wanted, but its too expensive
<trekdanne> ah ok :P
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman__: why are you instaling that old version? get the beta 1 from fiesty backports
<trekdanne> i thought you were in some  centreal african country or something :P
<djdarkman__> hmmmm didn`t know I don`t have the backports rep.....
<nosrednaekim> trekdanne: haha..
<Briareos1> trekdanne: sendmail
<DJAnubis> I need a little assistance, how do I change what soundcard kubuntu uses
<Briareos1> (sorry had disconnect)
<DJAnubis> it was working the last time I installed
<DJAnubis> and it worked on the liveCD
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman__: its called "unsupported updates" on the repository list
<nosrednaekim> DJAnubis: you have two sound cards?
<djdarkman__> I have two soundcars
<djdarkman__> sometimes they make me hate udev
<djdarkman__> *soundcards
<DJAnubis> I have a crappy AC97 and an audigy
<trekdanne> Briareos1: hmm I'm actually not familiar with this "vacation" feature :P
<Briareos1> djdarkman__ i feel with you :)
<crimsun> why would having multiple audio cards make you hate udev?
<crimsun> udev has nothing to do with it; it simply processes kernel events
<djdarkman__> crimsun: udev assings them randomly....
<crimsun> djdarkman__: no, not at all randomly.
<djdarkman__> (to dev names)
<dromer> aarg, I had to recompile mplayer to play some obscure windows codec, and now I can't play anything properly anymore (especially audio of certain files is completely distorted)
<DJAnubis> nosrednaekim: yes, an AC97 and an Audigy
<nosrednaekim> talk to crimsun about sound :)
<DJAnubis> k
<trekdanne> dromer: make uninstall and use the package version?
<djdarkman__> crimsun: my currently used card is audio1, when I reboot, it will be audio1...and so on
<djdarkman__> *audio
<crimsun> again, that's not at all random.
<crimsun> udev processes kernel events.
<djdarkman__> hmmm don`t get it have unsuported updates
<crimsun> pci device enumeration is non-deterministic.
<crimsun> I think what you're _trying_ to say is that your audio cards appear in possibly different ordering on different boots.
<djdarkman__> crimsun: (stupid question) then why do other os-es don`t mix up soundcrads?
<djdarkman__> yes
<djdarkman__> that`s what I meant
<crimsun> again, that's a PCI enumeration issue, not udev, not ALSA>
<crimsun> other OSes allow you the same thing that Linux does.
<djdarkman__> yeah, but being allowed is not enough if I don`t know how to do it
<crimsun> e.g., you can tell Linux to load the driver with certain parameters to initialise hardware in a certain "slot"
<crimsun> e.g., if your audio hardware uses the snd-emu10k1 and snd-intel8x0 drivers, you can tell module-init-tools to load the emu10k1 driver at a higher priority (lower slot)
<crimsun> options snd-intel8x0 index=-2, for instance, would need to be appended to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<DJAnubis> Crimsun, how do I get to choose what sound card my "Hardware Database" detects?
<crimsun> DJAnubis: either via the method I just described, or use asoundconf set-default-card
<crimsun> `man asoundconf'
<crimsun> I'm away for a bit.
<smirnoff> I tried to install matlab even I gor the message "finished" but I can
<smirnoff> not run the program
<smirnoff> is there any specific configuration that I had to
<arun> hello
<miles> ok hi
<florian> Hi all
<miles> hay
<arun> hey florian
<miles> i got a dreamcast right now, i cant wait to buy a ps3
<arun> has anyone seen this: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070811-microsoft-one-vote-short-of-fast-track-ooxml-iso-standardization.html
<nosrednaekim> ye[
<nosrednaekim> *yep
<chovy_> has anyone got power saving to work without ruining display size?
<DJAnubis> what does "restarting sound system" mean?
<chovy_> DJAnubis: what it says
<DJAnubis> well, it's been doing it over and over for like, 10 minutes
<nosrednaekim> DJAnubis: does it say why?
<jakub_> hi every one i ve problem that i would need help with ... i am trying to install LMMS from deb package on my sisters notebook ... (UBUNTU LIVE) i have the package on my flash disk .. i double click it and a dialog to install that package appears ... installation goes well and everything seems alright but then i cannot run it (LMMS) any suggestion
<inaety> hello how can i get www.stage6.divx.com videos to play in Konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> what is LMMS?
<nosrednaekim> inaety: dvx?
<nosrednaekim> *divx?
<jakub_> LMMS is Linux MultiMedia Studio
<inaety> nosrednaekim:
<inaety> yes
<nosrednaekim> inaety: do you know what the command to run it is?
<inaety> nosrednaekim: i just want the divx videos to play in konqueror so i can watch them
<DaSkreech> !codecs | inaety
<nosrednaekim> inaety: the package is "avifile-divx-plugin"
<miles> hi
<nosrednaekim> jakub_: : do you know what the command to run it is?
<ubotu> inaety: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jakub_> no that might be the problem :(
<inaety> thanks nosrednaekim i will give that a try
<jakub_> but i dont know how to figure it out
<inaety> nosrednaekim: that didn't work
<jakub_> when installed on my desktop pc it can be executed by command lmms but when i try it on notebook it says its not installed and i have to get it by apt-get install but since its not connected to internet it represents a problem
<inaety> DaSkreech: there isnt anything on streaming divx there
<inaety> jakub_: have you installed it on the laptop?
<nosrednaekim> inaety: did you run "sudo apt-get install avifile-divx-plugin"?
<inaety> yes...
<nosrednaekim> jakub_: you installed it with dpkg -i <package>?
<jakub_> by double clicking the .deb package and pressing the INSTALL button in the dialog ...yes
<nosrednaekim> inaety: and what happened?
<nosrednaekim> jakub_: did it give you any errors?
<jakub_> no
<nosrednaekim> like dependency problems?
<inaety> nosrednaekim: restarted konqueror, rescanned for plugins, went to the website and tried playing a random video but it asks me to download the divx plugin
<jakub_> when i double click the package one more time in the dialog it says CURRENTLY INSTALLED: SAME VERSION or something of that manner
<hangthedj> inaety: i just got the site to work, by using the kaffeine-xine plugin under file associations in config
<arun> anyone running compiz fusion here (successfully)?
<inaety> hangthedj: im not sure i understand
<hangthedj> go into configure konqueror, choose file associations.
<inaety> mhm...
<hangthedj> then find *.divx choose the embedding tab
<hangthedj> click add, and then find kaffeine-xine.
<frojnd> hello there. Can someone gives me a list or a name for a linux game for two ?,
<inaety> hangthedj: if i search for .divx it comes up with nothing
<booya> i have a little problem with Kopete :|
<booya> i can`t see all my contacts :(
<booya> from YM and MSN
<booya> :)
<booya> not even if i give to see offline users arent all of them :|
<miles> !find kmymoney
<ubotu> Found: kmymoney2
<hangthedj> try adding it under video
<booya> huh?
<noah> im having trouble with adept installer, i just installed it and a couple of the packages didnt download right and now it wont let me back in because it says its being used by a diffetent program, apt get aptitude, but i cant find them being used, anyone know what im talking about?
<wolferine> how can you tell which kernel you are using?
<inaety> hangthedj: hmm should the type name be "*.divx" ".divx" or "divx"
<arun> noah: open ksysguard, and kill any processes using apt get
<pag> !aptfix | noah, this might help you too
<ubotu> noah, this might help you too: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hangthedj> i just typed divx, but .divx works too.
<jakub_> nosrednaekim are u still there?
<inaety> hangthedj: should i edit anything in General? it
<inaety> it's all blank
<hangthedj> i think all you have to do is choos show file in embedded viewer and uncheck the ask whether to save to disk instead.
<hangthedj> then click add and choose kaffeine-xine
<arun> anyone running compiz fusion here (successfully)?
<sayers> Hm, I wish it was easy to find a .theme for KDE. They all are complicated.
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hangthedj> inaety: under the general tab you also want to add *.divx to filename patterns
<inaety> okay hangthedj
<inaety> konqueror freezes now whenever i try to play it
<inaety> oh wait it's working
<inaety> but it's relaly err bad
<hangthedj> yeah it just freezes for a second, and it doesn't play the video in the box.
<hangthedj> but thats the best i could figure.
<inaety> hangthedj: err
<inaety> i just right click in the video
<inaety> play in kaffeine externally
<inaety> thanks hangthedj appreciate it
<hangthedj> np
<inaety> Kaffeine is pretty underestimated i'd say...with mplayer and all
<arun> i really like kaffeine
* Level15 looks around...
* Level15 and hopes not to have one eye poked again
<fannagoganna> where is everyone?
<Ahmuck> when installing a program with wine, should it be "sudo wine something.exe"? or does this give the program sudo rights?
<pag> Ahmuck, don't use sudo with wine
<Biovore> probaby don't want sudo with wine..
<Level15> Ahmuck: don't sudo for that. the program is installed on your directory, so you don't need admin rights
<fannagoganna> you could do wine something.exe. Then it would install in your home directory
<Level15> BTOH, wine doesn't work well, at least not around here
<aguitel_> how install java plugin in terminal?
<Level15> aguitel_: amd64?
<aguitel_> x386
<Level15> aguitel_: well in that case it should be something like "apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" i think
<aguitel_> i try
<Level15> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Level15> !java plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> !plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> crap
<aguitel_> yes it works
<aguitel_> thaks
<Level15> aguitel_: good, then
<Level15> aguitel_: no problem
<noah> i asked earlier about not being able to get into adept, im sorry but i acdcidently closed the chat and lost what yopu told me to do can you repeat that?
<Level15> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Level15> !adept fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Level15> noah: got it?
<noah> yeah, thank you, is that all that i should have to do?
* Aranel uzaklarda: imdilik uzaklara gitti.
<DaSkreech> Aranel[Uzakta] : What?
<aguitel_> what is the download manager for kubuntu?
<Aranel[Uzakta] > DaSkreech: :) I said "I'm afk"
<DaSkreech> oh :)
<DaSkreech> !away | Aranel[Uzakta] 
<ubotu> Aranel[Uzakta] : You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<DaSkreech> :-D
<Aranel[Uzakta] > DaSkreech: :P
<NickPresta> aguitel_, `kget`, `aria` ,`d4x`
<Tm_T> Aranel[Uzakta] : yup, really
<aguitel_> how install kget?
<Level15> aguitel_: apt-get install kget
<Aranel[Uzakta] > Tm_T: ok, i'm sorry :)
<aguitel_> thanks Level15
<Aranel> When I try install "Second Life" , it gives error at installing ; /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 27: zenity: not found
<NickPresta> What is the name of the application that tells you how to install an application that you do not currently have installed? (When you type something in console and you don't have it in your $PATH, it searches the apt archives)
<NickPresta> Aranel, you need zenity
<DaSkreech> Aranel: install zenity
<NickPresta> Aranel, `sudo apt-get install zenity`
<Aranel> NickPresta: DaSkreech: oh, ok i'll try install it, thanks :)
<DaSkreech> !info zenity
<ubotu> zenity: Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1203 kB, installed size 3408 kB
<DaSkreech> Yeah that should be cool
<ira> so i am currently installing kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu server, is there anyway to setup another server the same way w/o having to re-download the kubuntu desktop?
<ira> i have the kubuntu disk
<NickPresta> ira, what do you mean "setup another server"?
<ira> well i have 2 ubuntu servers running fiesty 7.04, and i want to install kubuntu-desktop on both
<ira> i am finding it a rather large d/l
<ira> so I would like to deploy kubuntu on my other server w/o re-downloading it
<ira> kubuntu-desktop*
<NickPresta> ira, you can use the kubuntu disk you have to install kubuntu-desktop then you can install the AMP packages
<ira> ive heard its better the other way
<elite101> hey anyone have a Creative Muvo Mp3 player? i tried the one day to format and Put DSL linux on it (it didnt work) so i formatted it to FAT32 and now the MP3 player will start up but its not "mounting" the file system so it shuts off? i need to know what format u have ur MP3 Player
<elite101> i didnt mean to do this but i think there is supposed to be 2 partitions?
<elite101> but i need to get it rite so the MP3 Player will work and that i can mount it on the mp3 player and format it using the MP3 player's menu
<elite101> it freezes in the Start-up because its not the rite file system(s)
<elite101> any one have a White Creative Muvo 1gb MP3 Player/WMA player?
<ira> think color matters?
<elite101> the model # is a DAP FL0035
<elite101> no but someone might have one
<elite101> man it said on the DSL linux install that it might do damage to the Zip/USB HDD but i thought it couldnt so when i formatted it from the EXT3 to FAT32 there is only 1 partition but i think it needs 2
<elite101> for the MP3 to operate
<Ahmuck> i can't get the menu editor to save
<Ahmuck> i removed .config.   should i have left it ?
<nosrednaekim> elite101: you probably wiped the MP3 OS right off
<elite101> no its still there
<elite101> it boots up just freezes after its say MUVO because there is the wrong partition on it
<elite101> but i dont know what partition it had on it befor i think there was 2 of them? one was like 238mb or so ur i could be wrong
<elite101> its not my mp3 player :( wich sucks its my sisters
<elite101> so i kinda need this fixed if not i have to buy a new one but w.e
<ryan_> So where is running Ubuntu Gutsy? How stable is the latest release? Gona install it on my laptop. Current release of Kubuntu acts kinda weird. Hoping new one is better
<twosouls82> ryan_: #ubuntu+1
<NickPresta> Gutsy is still Alpha, IIRC
<NickPresta> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<yukino> ola
<yukino> ayud en espaol
<yukino> de ubuntu
<twosouls82> !es | yukino
<ubotu> yukino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<elite101> man this sucks there is nothing about Muvo MP3player partition on google? wiki?
<eggwarmer> Has anybody seen this error before: files list file for package `os-prober' is missing final newline
<eggwarmer> I Just did a Xubuntu install and now I can't install or upgrade anything else.
<NickPresta> eggwarmer, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/51587 ?
<sayers> is there a command to clear the trashbin?
<[ifr0g] > Do any one of you use any kinda antivirus tool ?
<sayers> [ifr0g] : they arent needed
<NickPresta> [ifr0g] , I use common sense and I never run anything I don't trust as root :)
<ryan_> nope dont bother
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: got that laptop yet?
<[ifr0g] > sayers,  say if i want to scan for a windows virus..?
<eggwarmer> NickPresta: Thanks, I'll look into it.
<[ifr0g] > from linux.
<[ifr0g] > or a boot sector virus
<sayers> [ifr0g] : AVG Free
<NickPresta> [ifr0g] , you can install AVG free and scan the Windows partition, sure
<[ifr0g] > sayers, Its free right ? no tial plans..
<NickPresta> eggwarmer, it appears it is an error with the GTK frontend (Ubiquity installer). You might consider the alternate install CD
<[ifr0g] > trial*
<sayers> [ifr0g] : yepos
<[ifr0g] > sayers,  Is there no GPL antivirus app ?
<NickPresta> [ifr0g] , you can use `clamav` or `f-prot`
<[ifr0g] > GNU-
<sayers> [ifr0g] : not sure
<[ifr0g] > NickPresta, ah, yes they are open source right ?
<mulander> [ifr0g] : clamav.net (GPL)
<mulander> [ifr0g] : there are also many gui frontends for it.
<[ifr0g] > Interesting, Thanks.. mulander NickPresta sayers ...:)
<mulander> btw can I drop a funny pic? :)
<[ifr0g] > By the way have you heard about antivir ?
<[ifr0g] > They have a free personal edition for linux.
<mulander> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/3603/24564330luc6.jpg <- "Kierunek" means destination, the number in the upper left corner is the line number for the bus. take a marker and just add 'l' ^^
<nosrednaekim> [ifr0g] : who is antivir?
<[ifr0g] > mulander, OH ! .. now i have to sanitize my OS. :)
<[ifr0g] > nosrednaekim, A company !
<nosrednaekim> ah
<DaSkreech> Ira: you can jsut copy the debs across
<nosrednaekim> [ifr0g] : what kind of stuff does antivir make?
<[ifr0g] > nosrednaekim, take a look : http://www.avira.com/
<inaety> when i try to play rmvb in mplayer i get this error "Error opening the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<sayers> [ifr0g] : yep
<trekdanne> hi people!
<ryan_> hi
<nosredna> welcome back
<[ifr0g] > lol
<Notv> i cannot remember the password to kdewallet. how can i find it or make a new one?
<nosredna> Notv: hmm no clue
<nosredna> go to #kde
<Lynoure> Notv: there is no finding or replacing it, but you can make a new wallet
<Lynoure> Notv: Click on wallet icon and in the KDE Wallet Manager that opens, right click on the wallet and choose 'New wallet'
<trekdanne> Notv: You can however delete the old.
<Lynoure> Notv: if you wish, you can also try to bruteforce your old wallet open... but expect it to take time, and not give results
<Assid> yoza
<trekdanne> yoza??
<nosredna> gansta way of saying 'hi"
<trekdanne> ah i'm no good at gansting
<Assid> hrmm whats a good torrent client?
<Doci> Assid: ktorrent
<trekdanne> Assid: ktorrent does crash sometimes but not as often as Azureus
<Assid> trekdanne: actually ive been using utorrent over wine.. nice stuff.. hasnt crashed as of yet
<trekdanne> hmm yea that's probably a good alternative too
<ubuntu> salut
<constantin> il ya quelqun,
<booya> how can i compile Kopete?
<DaSkreech> booya: do you have the sources?
<booya> what are those? :))
<booya> i have few hours since i installed Kubuntu on my machine :)
<jirik> i wonder where kde saves passwords when kwallet manager is disabled, does anyone has a clue?
<booya> and is just like beggining :)
<DaSkreech> booya: don't kompile kopete then :-)
<trekdanne> booya: just stick to the binary packages
<booya> but i want to see my list of MSN and YM :(
<trekdanne> booya: wherever possible
<trekdanne> you should be able to do that anyway
<booya> i see only some of them :(
<Dragnslcr> Why do you need to compile Kopete?
<booya> someone told me to compile and to debug it :|
<trekdanne> probably something needs tweaking in kopete's settings
<trekdanne> booya: where and who?
<Level15> jirik: on ASCII files for each application
<booya> on irc.freenod.net network
<Level15> lol
<Level15> booya: what channel over there?
<booya> #kopete
<jirik> Level15: i meant in what location..
<Level15> hm, ok, go to #kopete here
<booya> and how do i do that? :))
<Level15> jirik: probably .kde/share/apps/   each app has a config file somewhere inside here in which it will store its password. No central site if not using kwallet
<Level15> booya: /join #kopete
<DaSkreech> booya: klick on the word #kopete
<jirik> level15: i see, thanx
<Level15> jirik: np
<booya> done :D
<booya> now i have to state my problem there , right? :)
<nosredna> yeah
<booya> okey
<DaSkreech> booya: why are you compiling it?
<booya> i dont
<booya> i dont even know how to do that
<booya> :))
<Level15> DaSkreech: cuz someone told him and he is a good boy and does what he is told to :)
<booya> i just want to know how can i make to see the entire list with my active friends on Kopete
<DaSkreech> so...why?
<booya> thats all :)
<DaSkreech> it does that by default
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech> it doesnt
<booya> aha
<DaSkreech> it does your inactive friends
<Level15> booya: i don't understand exactly what you want
<booya> huh?
<Dragnslcr> booya- you aren't talking about showing offline contacts are you?
<DaSkreech> you have to press ctrl+u
<booya> DaSkreech:  i`ve done that
<trekdanne> wow nice animation :P
<booya> at this hour from 193 contacts in YM at least 50 are active . Now i see on my Kopete only 4
<Level15> booya: what's it exactly what you want?
<booya> and i want to see those 50 active
<booya> and not only 4
<rami> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dragnslcr> booya- how many are shown if you show offline contacts?
<Level15> active meaning online?
<booya> yeah
<Dragnslcr> booya- and what numbers are shown next to the contact groups?
<booya> Dragnslcr:  :i see in alphabetic order only ID`s from A to C
<booya> nothing more
<rami> my computer refused to shut off some hours ago, only kicker went off, it was like a failsafe-moment...
<booya> and i have contacts with D,E and so on
<Dragnslcr> booya- that doesn't answer either of my questions
<booya> Dragnslcr:  : 7/44  on Friends
<booya> and are from A to C
<booya> where are the rest
<booya> including here the offline contactts
<Level15> booya: no other group is shown?
<Dragnslcr> booya- is that the only group on your list?
<booya> Dragnslcr:  : nope
<booya> BUT there are those which i need to see ...
<Dragnslcr> booya- what version of Kopete?
<jirik> level15: i was searching for passwords saved by both krusader and kopete in dir u specified but was unable to find a thing, r u really sure it's not stored in one place somewhere else?
<booya> pfff how do i see what version is ?
<booya> :)
<Dragnslcr> Help -> About
<aguitel_> anyone use netgo ?
<booya> Dragnslcr:  3.5.6
<Level15> jirik: i think so, yes
<Dragnslcr> booya- you can try upgrading KDE to 3.5.7. Might be a bug that's already been fixed
<booya> any link from where i can take that ? :)
<Level15> jirik: try under .kde/share/config then
<booya> and how to install it ? :)
<DaSkreech> booya: go to http://kubuntu.org
<booya> done
<booya> and from there?
<Dragnslcr> booya- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<nosredna> booya: if you are having too much trouble with kopete, you can always use gaim.
<Level15> nosredna: yuk!
<nosredna> hey! i'm using pidgin! I just don't relly like kopete...
<Dragnslcr> If it isn't fixed in the version in KDE 3.5.7, you'll have to check with the devs that hang around #kopete
<Level15> pidgin... never heard of that, let me check
<Dragnslcr> Kopete is catching up to Pidgin pretty quickly
<trekdanne> also known (incorrectly) as Gaim
<booya> okey...
<booya> i see there a lot of folders...
<booya> ftp://kde.mirrors.tds.net/pub/kde/
<booya> in here
<booya> what shall i do next?
<Level15> nosredna: pidgin supports audio/video  in any way?
<nosredna> Level15: nope, but neither does my dial-up ;P
<Dragnslcr> I use Pidgin at work, and it seems to have actually gotten uglier in the past couple versions
<DaSkreech> !repos | booya
<Level15> nosredna: oh yeah, we've been here before :D
<booya> DaSkreech:  can you pls talk in my language :))
<ubotu> booya: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Level15> booya: there are step by step instructions on the link that was already sent to you: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<Assid> err. anyone here using kvpnc ?
<nosredna> yeppers!
<Assid> nosredna: you ?
<booya> and which is that "key file" ? :)
<Level15> booya: the link that says key file
<nosredna> nope
<booya> i dont understand a thing... :|
<booya> there no other program which i can download it instead of this one?
<Level15> booya: but everything is explained! you save the file, already done?
<kai> is it better to use firefox instead of konqueror?
<nosredna> yeah, do "sudo apt-get install gaim"
<DaSkreech> booya: choose which is more important now doing your task or understanding what is going on
<Level15> kai: sadly, yes...
<nosredna> booya: as long as you don't want to do audio/video its fine
<DaSkreech> kai: depends
<booya> to do ?
<booya> i just want to see all my contacts and to be able to send files
<DaSkreech> booya: webcam stuff
<booya> thats all
<booya> :)
<DrHalan> im mean depending on speed and kompatibility
<booya> webcam sux
<booya> :)
<Level15> booya: seriously, the instructions on the link are easy to follow... if you don't understand, just ask which part you don't get, we'll help
<nosredna> DrHalan: yeah, firefox is better for that stuff
<nosredna> booya: then just get gaim.
<DrHalan> okay
<Level15> DrHalan: speed, konq is better. kompatibility, yeas, firefox is better
<booya> level15 : is the 1st time when i use this OS :)
<booya> in fact i never run a linux on my machine or anywhere else in my life
<DaSkreech> booya: Welcome to Kubuntu
<Level15> booya: that's why i'm saying, tell us in which step you are stuck, we'll help
<booya> thanks
<booya> where is that Key file :D
<nosredna> kompatibility...lol
<DrHalan> hmm i need the linux-headers but kubuntu cant find them. do i have to download em somewhere?
<Level15> the text "key file" is a link to the key file
<DaSkreech> DrHalan: apt-get the,
<DaSkreech> M
<llutz> DrHalan: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<booya> okey... i have opened that key file which is underlined
<Level15> save it to hard drive
<booya> is a text there
<DrHalan> but then it says
<DrHalan> root@kai-laptop:~# sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<DrHalan> Reading package lists... Done
<DrHalan> Building dependency tree... Done
<DrHalan> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<dMz> hola
<DrHalan> sry didnt wnat to past all 4 lines :S
<Level15> booya: file->save as
<llutz> DrHalan: linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386
<Dragnslcr> DrHalan- apt-cache search linux-headers
<DrHalan> thx
<Dragnslcr> Will give you a list
<booya> okey Level15
<booya> now ?
<Dragnslcr> Or use something like Adept, which is a lot easier
<booya> i save it to my desktop
<llutz> ups, 2.6.15 ...  edgy or what is that?
<nosredna> thats dapper
<Level15> booya: ok, now open adept which is under system in the K menu...
<booya> under? i have "actions" and Run
<Level15> booya: click the big K on the bottom left side, it will open a menu... go to system, click on adept
<DaSkreech> booya: press alt+space
<DaSkreech> You will see katapult come up
<DaSkreech> type the word adept and press enter
<Level15> DaSkreech: can you lead him through the rest of the process please? i need to go cooking if i want to have something for lunch
<DaSkreech> Level15: ok
<Level15> DaSkreech: thanks
<Level15> cya guys later
<booya> okey
<booya> it opened :)
<DaSkreech> booya: it will ask for a password thats your password
<booya> it is open :P
<booya> what shall i do next? :)
<alexandros> hello!
<alexandros> can someone help me with something?
<DaSkreech> booya: Just checking are you follwing the site? :-)
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<booya> okey hold on :P
<alexandros> I do an ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
<alexandros> then eth0 is assigned 192.168.0.1
<alexandros> but when I reboot this information is lost
<llutz> alexandros: edit /etc/network/interfaces to make that permanent
<alexandros> I did this after I executed "sudo -i"
<alexandros> oh I see
<alexandros> Im trying to share my internet connection
<booya> 99%
<booya> :P
<booya> and waitting for headers :)
<Level15> on second thought, i'll only have some dry soup...
<UbUntU2> Hi all, loving this (K)Ubuntu much better than /\/\!cr0$h!t. Sometimes it gets a bit mad though.
<DaSkreech> !language | UbUntU2
<ubotu> UbUntU2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<UbUntU2> doh sorry
<booya> !drivers | audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> booya: Have driver issues?
<UbUntU2> Anyone had any luck with getting MicroCrap Visual Basic 6 working with wine? ( I have googled it yet all the results are pretty much vage and non definate ) any advise or help would be extremely appreciated.?
<DaSkreech> UbUntU2: Head to appsdb.winehq.org should give you a much more definate result
<booya> DaSkreech:  : i dont know if i have sound :)
<UbUntU2> thanx DaSkreech your a diamond. Much Appreciated.
<DaSkreech> 1sound | booya
<DaSkreech> !sound | booya
<ubotu> booya: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<booya> sound works :)
<booya> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> Level15: good thing too. Just looked at the tine and realized i need to run
<Level15> hey booya did u get the kde 3.5.7 going?
<dobo> what's the command i'm supposed to type when my adept freezes??
<Level15> !adept fix | dobo
<ubotu> dobo: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dobo> thanks!
<Level15> dobo: np
<trekdanne> i'm curious as to what people think about the default theme in kubuntu. I'm totally against the Vista look-a-like and silver-gradient stuff.
<booya> level15 : no but after update i can see more users online now :)
<booya> which is an improving too
<NickPresta> trekdanne, I have no idea what the default Kubuntu theme looks like. I changed it almost immediately and it looks nothing like Windows Vista ;)
<Level15> booya: weirdo, as i'd think those two things are unrelated
<henrik_> Hi! how do i set firefox as main browser?
<booya> trekdanne:  i dont care how it looks as long i will learn how to use this thing
<trekdanne> hmm ok
<booya> Level15: want a print screen? :)
<Level15> booya: na. i believe you
<trekdanne> but nonetheless the default theme is probably not so important (look at windows xp)
<Level15> henrik_: open kcontrol, go to kde components, default apps
<Mamok> salve a tyttu
<Karti> UbUntU2: Have you looked at RealBasic?
<Mamok> hi
<booya> i will handle it level15 ;)
<booya> now that i have the link :)
<Mamok> i have a little problem with live cd of kubuntu 6.0
<Level15> booya: ok. just ask if u need any help
<Mamok> i dont have the password of root
<Assid> err.. is there a way to set copy a a little easier than right click copy (in console)
<Mamok> what is it
<Assid> something like ctrl insert or whatever
<Karti> UbUntU2: Here is the link http://www.realbasic.com/
<UbUntU2> hi karti, I don't think I have, I installed one called gambass, yet it is at present very limited. Do you have a url for the official site please?
<Assid> mouse is slow
<Mamok> ???
<Level15> Assid: try playing with mouse sensitivity/acceleration
<Karti> UbUntU2: As before http://www.realbasic.com/ a lot of my VB6 chaps have looked at it and found it very good
<Sanne> Assid: Ctrl+Insert *is* copy in konsole
<Assid> Sanne: doesnt work for me
<Biovore> Assid: just highlight your text.. then select the thing to copy into then press the middle mouse button..
<Biovore> no keys requred
<trekdanne> Assid: are you talking about konsole (under X) or the VGA console (non-X) ??
<Sanne> Assid: hmmm, maybe you changed it? I have the hotkeys printed beside the command in right the click menu, have you?
<Assid> under x
<UbUntU2> Thanx Karti, very highly appreciated, gonna check it out. Thanks again.
<Level15> Assid: read above ^^^
<Assid> Sanne: there is no hot key besides the command
<Karti> UbUntU2: Last I looked the Standard edition for Linux is free
<Sanne> Assid: that should tell us something heh... let me investigate
<Level15> Assid: oh, you mean using the mouse is slow?
<Level15> :P
<Assid> Level15: total waste of time
<Assid> Biovore: sometimes i just wanna copy.. middle click copy and pastes
<booya> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Biovore> I don't get how the mouse is slow..  its high light then click..
<trekdanne> hmm settings->configure shortcuts ?? or have i misunderstood something
<Biovore> just highlight.. that is copy..
<UbUntU2> Karti it looks real good, thanks for the extra information I will get the free version, check it out then possibly go for the proffessional 2007 version. Thanks.
<Biovore> middle mouse is paste
<Sanne> Assid: actually, maybe I changed the hotkeys myself. So can you. In konsole menu, Settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<Karti> No Problems
<trekdanne> IIRC there's some difference between a X copy/paste (using middle mouse button) and a KDE copy (using ctr-c/ctr-v)
<Level15> KDE copy uses klipper, if available
<Level15> though klipper attempts to follow X copy/paste
<Assid> k got it
<henrik_> Hi, with Adept-manager i downloaded ntfs-config, but nothing happens when i open "K->system->NTFS write support" nothing happens
<UbUntU2> Karti: just looking at it (screenshots, sorry not got a terrabit server (yet :))) looks to be just what I am looking for, thanks again.
<Karti> UbUntU2: I don't think that you will be disappointed ;)
<henrik_> So, anyone got writing for ntfs drives working on Kubuntu :)?
<Level15> henrik_: AFAIK, that thing is not so stable yet... so maybe you'd better use a fat32 partition
<henrik_> Level15 , i always heard its stabe... ntfs-3g right?
<Level15> henrik_: doesn't work on compressed files/encrypted files... in addition, i think it has issues removing files
<Karti> henrik_: I have used the ntfs-3g and the smbfs sucessfully as a second drive
<Karti> but I only used it for access
<henrik_> hmmm... well, all the media drives are ntfs, so i think its worth the risk
<Karti> henrik_: I have a usb drive as a backup, admits its a fat 32 as are my network drives, but not had any issues
<Karti> I believe that I just set them up in my fstab to use after boot
<booya> how do i install akode-mpeg 3.4.0 ?
<stdin> the mpeg plugin for akode is libakode2-mpeg
<booya> so i have to take that one ?
<stdin> yeah, that's the only "mpeg" thing to do with akode
<booya> okey hold on :P
* Level15 yawns
<booya> from where i can take that one?
<booya> !libakode2-mpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libakode2-mpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !info libakode2-mpeg
<ubotu> libakode2-mpeg: mpeg plugins for akode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Level15> stdin: beat me to it :)
<booya> uhmm...
<booya> great... and the link is ? :D
<Level15> booya: use adept to install it
<henrik_> can someone hep me get abiity to wright to ntfs-drives with ntfs-3g?
<stdin> henrik_: what's the problem?
<jhutchins> henrik_: You either need to unload the write-only ntfs filesystem module and reload the r/w or just reboot after installing it.
<jhutchins> Obviously need all ntfs partitions unmounted to do so.
<henrik_> stdin - i installed ntfs-config. then when i click  "K->System->ntfs configuration" nothing happens
<booya> Level15: i had requested the instalation ... now i have to wait ? :)
<stdin> unmount/remount would suffice
<henrik_> so i can jsut unmount and remount and it will work?
<stdin> henrik_: have you got the ntfs-3g package installed?
<henrik_> i check hat
<booya> done ... i`ve applied and now is installed :)
<Level15> booya: click apply changes
<booya> do i need this one too ? gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<booya> done that level15 ;)
<henrik_> not libntfs-3g-dev ,   but the thers are
<stdin> henrik_: just the one called "ntfs-3g"
<henrik_> i installed that one too.'
<henrik_> ok, tha one isinstalled
<henrik_> can i just unmunt al and then "sudo mount -a"?
<Level15> booya: then it's done. close and reopen akode
<booya> okey i got that Level15 , but do i need gstreamer0.8-mad also ? :)
<stdin> henrik_: so when you open ntfs-config nothing happens ?
<henrik_> stdin thats right
<Level15> booya: adept should have installed any dependencies
<stdin> henrik_: there's another way to get it to work, you need to edit /etc/fstab and change "ntfs" to "ntfs-3g"
<booya> that one is not installed :)
<Level15> booya: then i don't think you need it
<Level15> although i've never used akode :)
<booya> what do you use? :D
<Level15> kaffeine
<booya> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 58 kB, installed size 148 kB
<stdin> henrik_: then run "sudo umount /your/ntfs/drive" then "sudo mount /your/ntfs/drive" (replacing "/your/ntfs/drive" with the path to where it's mounted
<booya> Level15 ... and with that i can play mp3's? :)
<Level15> oh you mean for mp3? then use amarok
<booya> :P
<henrik_> stdin what did  have to type to open fstab with admin rights?
<Level15> booya: sorry, i was confused
<booya> it's okey :P
<stdin> henrik_: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<booya> with so many things i would be confused also ;)
<Level15> booya: amarok is a very good player, you should try it
<booya> is the one which i use it right now :)
<Level15> booya: stick to it then :)
<booya> but ... it simms that doesnt want to play mp3's ...
<henrik_> after i edited it,  must i remount the partitions?
<stdin> booya: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<Level15> booya: it should pop up a msg saying that it does not have mp3 support, and asking you if you want to install it...
<stdin> henrik_: yeah, just unmount it then remount it
<Level15> booya: just tell it to get it
<booya> Level15: says that it cant
<booya> there is no mp3 support
<Level15> booya: ^^
<henrik_> stdin . is it possibe to just type "sudo umount -a" and then "sudo mount -a"?
<stdin> booya: you running dapper or edgy then?
<Level15> henrik_: no!
<booya> stdin:  how can i figure out that? :)
<Level15> but maybe sudo mount -a -t ntfs
<Level15> then mount -a -t ntfs-3g
<UbUntU2> Karti: gave it a quick check and I prefer it than VB6 Prof. Thanks Karti, your a diamond. Gonna go now and have a good old mess around with it. thanks again much appreciated and I can not thank you enough.
<henrik_> level15 ,erm, i did hat before :(, what will go wrong after i do that?
<booya> i have to type that on comand line Level15 ?
<stdin> booya: lsb_release -c -s
<UbUntU2> take care all and 'Have Fun'.
<Karti> Ubuntu2: No problem, glad I could help ;)
<Level15> henrik_: well, umount -a will attempt to umount everything... not only your ntfs drives :0
<UbUntU2> thanks. Laters all.
<henrik_> level15 whatever :p... , i think all went well :)
<booya> stdin:  says only feisty
<stdin> henrik_: sudo umount -t ntfs -a
<booya> but i guess is desktop 7.03 version
<Level15> henrik_: hopefully :)
<stdin> henrik_: then "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -a"
<inanc> Sysinfo for 'inanc-desktop': Linux 2.6.22-9-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT5600@1.83GHz at 1833 MHz (3728 bogomips), , RAM: 243/249MB, 114 proc's, 4.16min up
<booya> /say $version
<booya> grrr
<stdin> booya: open adept and look for "libxine1-ffmpeg" that's the mp3 codec
<booya> okey
<Level15> booya: lsb_release -d
<booya> ubuntu 7.04
<Level15> booya: n/m just install what stdin just said
<booya> okey
<booya> :P
<booya> done
<booya> let me check
<Level15> quit and restart amarok first
<henrik_> Thanks all! stdin and level15 especially this time :)
<stdin> I'll take that to mean it works then :p
<Level15> henrik_: did that work?
<henrik_> yea
<Level15> heh, maybe i'll try it myself :D
<Level15> Uptime: 6 hours and 1 minutes
<Level15> hey!
<Level15> hmm
<Level15> who knows a lot about CPUs? what is the "address size" thing that shows on /proc/cpuinfo ?
<booya> works :P
<booya> <--- dance :D
<booya> thanks guys/girls :)
<v12w> whats kubuntu's sound capabilities on toshiba L30-149 laptop.... ubuntu does not handle toshiba' well at all. can you help
<Level15> l4ter guys
<stdin> ubuntu and kubuntu would be the same, only a different UI
<v12w> <stdin> thanks for the reply
<alex1243> hello!
<stdin> v12w: all I can suggest is that you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and search http://ubuntuforums.org
<alex1243> I entered the following lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<alex1243> iface eth0 inet static
<alex1243>         address 192.168.0.1
<alex1243>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<alex1243> and I restarted my system. but when I did ifconfig eth0 ,  it wasn't assigned my desired IP address (192.168.0.1)
<alex1243> can anybody help me with that? thanks
<stdin> alex1243: what was it assigned?
<alex1243> inet6 addr: fe80::20e:2eff:fe4f:a4cd/64 Sc
<pan_> question - is there any way to get knetworkmanager to auto-connect on startup?  I'm a bit tired of having to type in my WEP key every time I log in.
<v12w> <stdin> thanks for the link i love ubuntu i ran the live CD and it worked 99.9 % (wireless too) the .1% is the sound which is dead
<v12w> thanks again
<alex1243> it only has ipv6 address, no ipv4
<hangthedj> v12w: is it a laptop?
<v12w> yea
<stdin> alex1243: that's the ipv6 address, I'm guessing you didn't put the "auto eth0" line in?
<v12w> its a laptop
<hangthedj> v12w: checkout www.linux-laptops.org
<alex1243> nope . is it just that?
<v12w> ok cool and thx for the link too -------  <hangthedj>
<stdin> alex1243: yeah, that tells the system that you want it to start automatically
<hangthedj> also i have a Tosh Satellite, i'm not sure if they're close enough, but checkout my Sat page http://www.geocities.com/sikofitt
<alex1243> thanks man!
<alex1243> oh
<alex1243> is there any way to test the changed /etc/network/interfaces without rebooting my system?
<DJAnubis> hey
<DJAnubis> I've got a rather simple question
<v12w>  <hangthedj> -- nice page, im on it now
<DJAnubis> how do I change the permissions on a drive I use for windows storage
<DJAnubis> ?
<stdin> alex1243: yeah, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<stdin> DJAnubis: to what?
<alex1243> u're the man! thanks:)
<stdin> :)
<jhutchins> DJAnubis: easiest way -  in fact only way I know - is to change the fstab.
<DJAnubis> to me
<DJAnubis> fstab?
<stdin> DJAnubis: how are you mounting it?
<DJAnubis> err, crap, I joined the wrong channel, I'm using Ubuntu >.<
<DJAnubis> it's an auto mount
<v12w> ok i got some reading to do........ ill report back when a solution is found................. thanks for the help. its all good
<jhutchins> DJAnubis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<v12w> im out
<DJAnubis> /media/hdb1
<jhutchins> DJAnubis: Is it mounting with root access only?
<stdin> DJAnubis: just set the options to look like "auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000" in /etc/fstab
<DJAnubis> thx stdin
<DJAnubis> hmm
<DJAnubis> stdin, I've got "defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46" there :P
<DJAnubis> do I replace that with what you said?
<DJAnubis> oh crap
<stdin> DJAnubis: that line should  give you access already
<DJAnubis> NTFS is RO in ubuntu, that's wretched
<jhutchins> DJAnubis: ntfs is ro in Linux.
<stdin> DJAnubis:  ntfs-3g
<DJAnubis> I can access it, I just can't write
<stdin> !ntfs-3g |
<DJAnubis> gah
<ubotu> : ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Assid> isnt write support still experimental?
<DJAnubis> wow, there's a fix for everything o.O
<DJAnubis> oh man...
<DJAnubis> I don't think I have any space on my main system
<booya> time for me to sleep :) later all
<stdin> DJAnubis: try "sudo apt-get clean"
<booya> thanks for the tips
<DJAnubis> okay, I did that, but I'm not sure how much space I have
<DJAnubis> like, there's no "drive properties" for the partition
<stdin> DJAnubis: "df -h"
<DJAnubis> yeah, holy crap
<DJAnubis> I really need to reinstall, thanks
<DJAnubis> /dev/hda2             2.4G  2.2G  110M  96% /
<Assid> you need more space
<DJAnubis> yeah...
<DJAnubis> this is something I realised
<Assid> damn.. ive usd 34GB already
<Assid> wtf have i used 34GB for ?
<DJAnubis> I think I have partition magic on the other half of the system drive, am I able to expand this partition with that?
<Assid> i havent loaded up any crap yet
<stdin> I've used 11GB on my / and 23 on my /home ...
<DJAnubis> wow
<DJAnubis> nice
<DJAnubis> I'll bbl (I'm sure
<Assid> 4.8GB on /home
<DJAnubis> peace out <3
<Assid> apparently i just installed everything i could get my hands on
<Assid> hehe
<yeniklasor> is it possible to download a file from rapidshare.com to a ubuntu server edition server?
<Assid> yeniklasor: huh?
<stdin> yeniklasor: depends on the why repidshare implement downloads, try elinks or ask in #ubuntu-server
<Assid> stdin: whatd the question mean?
<Assid> whats wrong with a browser and click ?
<stdin> Assid: ubuntu-server has no GUI
<Assid> oh
<stdin> (tho if you've installed ubuntu server I don't know why you'd need use rapidshare)
<stdin> that's what desktops are for
<yeniklasor> stdin : I formatted my laptop (no wireless extension :D ).
<nosrednaekim> hey stdin, how are you foing?
<yeniklasor> stdin : Can't I install to it a gui like ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<stdin> hey nosrednaekim, ok :)
<stdin> yeniklasor: yes, but then why didin't you just install ubuntu or kubuntu from the start?
<yeniklasor> stdin : I wanted to auto install all lamp :D
<Daisuke_Ido> evening nosredna, stdin
<stdin> I'm cravening coffee, brb...
<Karti> yeniklasor: Why don't you install the server edition of ubuntu with the LAMP box ticked and then add the kde desktop (sorry of this has been said before)
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: hey, get your laptop yet?
<yeniklasor> Karti : I'm doing this
<Daisuke_Ido> according to dhl, tomorrow's the delivery date
<Karti> yeniklasor: I did it not so long ago, was most impressed with teh LAMP addition...worked first time!
<Daisuke_Ido> crappy thing is, i have to be at work at 1pm :(
<Daisuke_Ido> my girlfriend will be here til 3:30 or so though
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: ah. well I was talking to manchicken and he has to wait two weeks for his green one.
<yeniklasor> Karti : this is great! I didn't think this would be so easy
<Daisuke_Ido> *so* glad i went with black
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: lol... he was mad when I told him :)
<Karti> yeniklasor: Within minutes I was checking the apache web space from my wifes pc!
<Daisuke_Ido> when you told him about the delay?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: when I told him you were getting yours in a day or two
<yeniklasor> stdin: Karti: I'm really curios of this all time. Is it possible to surfing to web with command line. Command line browser with only support text and java script?
<nosrednaekim> yeniklasor: yes, check out lynx (only text)
<yeniklasor> nosrednaekim : thank checking now
<sven_oostenbrink> I need an image viewer which is fast to load and that can also show gif anim, IF possible, it would be nice it it would have some basic tools like resize, crop, some effects, like say irfan view on windows.. what viewer would you recommend on kubuntu??
<nosrednaekim> krita maybe...
<navets> does anyone know if there is a way to make kde use some kind of visual effect when switching desktops?
<Sanne> sven_oostenbrink: gwenview is a nice image viewer
<Karti> nosrednaekim: lynx - learn something every day! ;)
<Assid> err
<Assid> anyone here used kvpnc
<sven_oostenbrink> Sanne, is it fast too?
<Assid> i cant seem to get a connection
<yeniklasor> sven_oostenbrink gimp ?
<Sanne> sven_oostenbrink: I can't complain, but I don't know what you're used to
<sven_oostenbrink> yeniklasor, eh... fast image viewer... gimp is not really just a viewer and defintely not fast in starting.. :)
<killown|away> pppoeconf overwrite resolv.conf dns everytime . how do i to set my dns ?
<Karti> sven_oostenbrink: What about gwenview
<yeniklasor> But has resize, crop, some effects :D
<sven_oostenbrink> Sanne, on windows, I had irfan view.. click on any normal image and within half a second, it was there...
<jhutchins> Assid: Yeah, it's not very good.  Very poor error reporting, does not write config files correctly.
<Karti> its already installed
<nosrednaekim> killown|away: you edit the resolv.conf.
<sven_oostenbrink> Karti, Sanne I'll give gwenview a try then :)
<Assid> jhutchins: what do you use ?
<killown|away> no1uknow, killown|away> pppoeconf overwrite resolv.conf dns everytime . how do i to set my dns ?
<Assid> i need to get to a pptp network
<jhutchins> I had to go into the console tools to get it working, and that wasn't easy, documentation is sparse and inconsistent.
<navets> does anyone know if there is a way to make kde use some kind of visual effect when switching desktops?
<jhutchins> Assid: what kind of server are you connecting to?
<Assid> jhutchins:  pptp
<Sanne> sven_oostenbrink: good luck :)
<Assid> no clue what they use
<Assid> jhutchins: softlayer network
<jhutchins> Assid: Do they have instructions for connecting with Windows?
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> i have no issues connecting through windows
<nosrednaekim> killown|away: can't you set your dns through the dial-up tool?
<GNULinuxGeek> Anyone here have experienc with sane?
<Assid> jhutchins: you just put in the vpn server .. username/password.. and connect
<jhutchins> WEll, let's see, what's in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets?
<Assid> jhutchins: me ?
<stdin> killown|away: personally I'd set them in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<killown|away> stdin, thanks
<jhutchins> Assid: Yes.
<Assid> i havent done anything like that
<jhutchins> Assid: That's where the configurations are stored.
<stdin> killown|away: also, see "man dhclient.conf"
<killown|away> ok stdin
<Assid> jhutchins: nothing.. no password or anything there
<jhutchins> mine is <network>//username PPTP <password> *
<jhutchins> where <network> is the CAPITALIZED NT network name.
<jhutchins> then in peers, I have a file named <network>, with the following:
<jhutchins> name <network>\\<username>  EXACTLY as it is in the secrets file.
<jhutchins> Assid: Sorry, it's \\, not // for windows.
<jhutchins> anyway, name <network>\\<username>, then "remotename PPTP".
<Assid> and how do i connect now ?
<Assid> remotename PPTP ?
<jhutchins> pptp-commmand start <network>, where <network> is the name of the file in peers/
<jhutchins> Oh, the peer file also has file /etc/ppp/options.pptp
<jhutchins> Let me pastebin a couple things for you...
<Assid> jhutchins: kvpnc does show me my info
<yeniklasor> lynx can't go Google why ? Says "Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request."
<Assid> it says connected.. and then disconnects in some time
<yeniklasor> Do you know any command line mp3 player ?
<runlevelten> mpg321, mplayer, mpd
<stdin> yeniklasor: try elinks or links or links2
<stdin> yeniklasor: for www ^
<stdin> yeniklasor: you can use sox and mplayer to play mp3
<jhutchins> Assid: Ok, here's my complete configuration: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33517/
#kubuntu 2008-08-04
<gokturk_> tukey
<gokturk_> slm
<gokturk_> turkey
<gokturk_> ubuntu
<gokturk_> türk
<gokturk_> turk
<gokturk_> Turkish
<gokturk_> Turkey
<gokturk_> slm
<crimsun> that's great, do you have something legitimate to say?
<gokturk_> what
<gokturk_> trubuntu
<gokturk_> server
<gokturk_> ?
<crimsun> e.g., #ubuntu-tr or #kubuntu-tr?
<gokturk_> tr ubuntu
<gokturk_> thanks
<gokturk_> #pardus-tr
<w8tah> im trying to build kvirc4 which wants phonon support - -how do i get it goin with kde4 ?
<failers> i accidently removed my knetworkmanager so i got no internet is it possible to reinstall thru livecd ?
<failers> or do i have to reinstall whole kubuntu
<nuxil> no
<failers> usb memory or something then :| ?
<nuxil> no
<nuxil> reconfigure
<nuxil> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<nuxil> look into that
<failers> ok
<nuxil> failers, or just use adept
<failers> cant
<failers> it says the package doesnt exist
<failers> since i dont have internet
<nuxil> dont you have a cd?
<failers> yes
<nuxil> well you can put ut internett without knetworkmanager
<nuxil> *ut->up
<failers> ok
<nuxil> failers, wifi or wierd ?
<failers> i tested install wicd for getting my wireless working but it didnt work at all and now im here with no internet ^^
<failers> and wired
<nuxil> failers static ip or dhcp ?
<failers> dhcp
<nuxil> failers, sudo dhclient eth0
<failers> nuxil now i love you :)
<nuxil> hope your a girl :p
<failers> no :(
<nuxil> lol
<failers> is there any fast commands like that to et wifi to work :P
<nuxil> wep or wap
<failers> wep
<nuxil> then yes
<engineer> wpa2
<BAMAToNE> so i'm in a prickly situation now. got kde 4.1 installed alongside 3.5 and it was working fine. then i went into desktop options and checked off "use enhanced desktop"
<BAMAToNE> or whatever it is. now i can't see a thing.
<nuxil> failers, iwconfig > show you which card. then iwconfig ETHX key s:YOURKEY essid YOUNETWORK
<nuxil> failers, then dhclient WLAN
<BAMAToNE> tried uninstalling and installing back kde 4.1, but it remembered the setting. same boat as before.
<BAMAToNE> i can log in with kde 3.5 still
<failers> nuxil thx
<nuxil> np
<BAMAToNE> so the question is.. how do i get rid of that setting now?
<nuxil> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<failers> nuxil exept it didnt find any wireles card ^^
<nuxil> failers, make sure the module for you card is loaded
<nuxil> failers, lshw -C network
<failers> it should be loaded
<failers> oh well google here i comes
<ahmos> hi..does anybody know a good programme for encrypting cds
<word> what's a good way to split a 1.9GB text file into smaller pieces so programs don't crash when i try to open it? :-/
<nuxil> ahmos, you can use aes i guess. make a iso file crypted with aes encryption.. or anyother cryptation,, then burn the iso
<ahmos> nuxil: i'll try it and thank u very much :)
<nuxil> ahmos,  cat /proc/crypto to list supported cryptation on you system
<nuxil> ahmos, you moslt likely want to install cryptsetup
<nuxil> hide your porn with aes :p
<nuxil> jk
<ahmos> :D
<emons> hi guys ive got high speed internet connection but since i use linux it goes really slow. any idea why?
<nuxil> wierd or wifi
<emons> itz wifi
<emons> and the reception is good
<nuxil> iwconfig and see what the rate is set to
<emons> sorry im a newbie
<nuxil> *Bit rate
<emons> whatz that?
<emons> how do i do?
<nuxil> just type: iwconfig
<nuxil> emma, ok do this.. press ALT F2
<nuxil> write konsole
<emma> me?
<emons> alright i did and the bitrate is 54 mb/s
<nuxil> yes you
<nuxil> no not you
<nuxil> lol
<ahmos> ha ha ha
 * nuxil reads emma as emons
<emma> The location or file could not be found.
<emma> nuxil: the location or file could not be found.
<nuxil> emons, check the signal/noise
<emons> here's my iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/33811/
<emons> nuxil?
<nuxil> loading,, the site is slow
<emons> ok
<nuxil> u forgot to put in
<nuxil> Noise level
<emons> ???
<nuxil> from iwconfig
<emons> i pasted everything that came out by typing iwconfig
<emons> there's nothing left
<nuxil> ok.
<nuxil> emons, what card?
<emons> please help me im fed up with it. it takes ages to load each page
<emons> card? what card?
<nuxil> dude wake up
<emons> sorry mate im a newbie i told i dunno what ur taling about
<emons> what card?
<nuxil> your wifi card
<emons> i dunno
<emons> where do i c that?
<nuxil> try lshw -C netowrk
<nuxil> or dmesg
<nuxil> looks like you got a buggy driver
<nuxil> you got both wlan0 and wmaster0
<nuxil> which is not good..
<nuxil> its a typical bug
<nuxil> you might need to use ndiswarapper
<emons> mmm so what do i do? (when i typed lshw -C netwrk it does something quick but no results come out)
<nuxil> emons, my i had a type.. netwrk suppose to be network
<nuxil> *typo
<emons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33813/
<emons> here it is
<nuxil> ok.. no driver loaded..
<nuxil> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nuxil> emons, you should check out ndiswrapper
<failers> i am currently trying with ndiswrapper now :P
<yogi_001> i am currently using ndiswrapper ;-D
<failers> :o
<yogi_001> though when I tried it with hardy it was problematic
<failers> hmm
<failers> now knetworkmanager finds my wireless when i press it it wants password i type it in but my "connect" button is grayed out :P
<nuxil> failers, it must be X char long
<nuxil> 8 or 13 i think
<failers> oh yea
<failers> tryed with wrong pass
<failers> :P
<yogi_001> what are you trying to do failers/
<failers> connect thru my wireless to my router
<yogi_001> using ndiswrapper I take it...what's hlding u up?
<failers> nothing now got it to work
<yogi_001> man, i can't type today....LOL
<failers> :P
<yogi_001> don't 4get to set up dhclient
<failers> huh
<yogi_001> to run on boot
<failers> you mean to connect on boot?
<yogi_001> will u be using a gui program to connect every time? I use dhclient to force my AP to associate IP
<failers> yea gui
<yogi_001> :-)
<Kage_Jittai> kubuntu keeps saying I/O ERROR when I try to install
<Kage_Jittai> says its taken too long
<Kage_Jittai> its not due to bad HD
<Kage_Jittai> just slow
<failers> awesome now its working fully :D
<Kage_Jittai> will the alternate cd do this?
<nuxil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<failers> isnt it possible to make a "system restore point" xD since i have made so much things to make it to work that it would be a relief to save it somehow :P
<nuxil> try some boot options first
<nuxil> failers, there are several apps that does that
<nuxil> or even use dd
<gkffjcs> hey guys, I have some strange behavior on my network is there a good tool to do a complete scan of my lan? To see what prots at what IP addresses are open?
<gkffjcs> prots*
<nuxil> failers, keep maybe ?`its suppose to be included in kde
<nuxil> gkffjcs, ntop
<gkffjcs> ille try it!
<yogi_001> try nmap ip
<failers> nuxil ok gonna see what keep is :P
<nuxil> gkffjcs, ntop to get a full overview of the network.. both local and remove. nmap is more of a scanning tool.
<yogi_001> nuxil: have you tried dcfldd for backup?
<nuxil> yogi_001, cant say i have.. i almost never back up.. to lazy
<yogi_001> LOL...i use dd but it takes 4ever...heard about dcfldd from another chat and claims to be faster at compression rate
<nuxil> but you can pipe dd to tar,.
<nuxil> directly
<jose> .
<Pickles> Any suggestions for similar programs of Winrar for Ubuntu 7.0.4
<nuxil> !ark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark
<nuxil> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: kdeutils): graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 288 kB, installed size 996 kB
<yogi_001> easy to use
<BluesKaj> err there is a linux version of rar
<nuxil> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gkffjcs> Pickles try peazip too, it runs on windows mac and ov course linux, it even supports .rar files
<gkffjcs> both creation and reading
<BluesKaj> unrar works just fine in my experience
<ForgeAus> what dock app does linux mint use?
<engineer> kdocker?
<nuxil> kooldock?
<ForgeAus> lol
<dubby> ﻿<a href="apt:ubuntu-desktop">Kubuntu users click here!</a> :-) save it as an html file and have fun
<issam> hi
<benjamin> hi
<mint2> has kubuntu 8.04.1 got kde 4 ?
<mint2> plasma?
<mpsan> Has anyone out there installed Kubuntu on a Pendrive shown on pendrivelinux?
<dasYogi> I did...whats up?
<mpsan> I seem to have it working OK but need to configure the internet all the time.
<dasYogi> u mean configuring your wifi connection?
<mpsan> well, no it is hard wired. I made a root password and many other changes work, but I keep having to define the IP as DHCP does not seem to work.
<dasYogi> how do u issue the dhclient command?
<tsuna27> i need help
<dasYogi> what kind of help
<tsuna27> i cant see the top of my windows
<mint2> what do i need to burn the iso file
<mint2> where can i get the infrared burning software
<dasYogi> mint: k3b
<tsuna27> you noe the part where i can exit it minimize it
<mpsan> I don't I used the system configure and change the defaults to fixed ip and give my gateway and dns. But it will not survive a boot.
<dasYogi> LOL
<tsuna27> im usin compliz on kubuntu
<dasYogi> sorry can't help w compiz
<tsuna27> whats the place where i can get help w/ it
<mpsan> I cheated and burned it in Windows XP!  :-)
<dasYogi> ubuntu wiki
<tsuna27> #ubuntu
<dasYogi> mpsan ... try k3b it comes with Kubuntu
<mpsan> or go to #ubuntu channel as there are 1300 people there now!
<dasYogi> mpsan have you defined ur settings in the /etc/network/interfaces
<Sir_Captain> can somebody help me figure out why my computer goes into standby after about 30 min.  i'm using kpowersave but have the display power management disabled.  where else would i be able to shut off the standby option?  i'm using kubuntu 8.04
<dasYogi> you can try it there then use dhclient eth0
<mpsan> no...just made the pendrive as shown on pendrivelinux
<dasYogi> yeah, but you still have to configure how it handles connections
<dasYogi> if your router assigns IPs via DHCP you should use dhclient if your network gui is not working
<dasYogi> you can also assign dhclient to run on boot
<mpsan> I did and they work but not persistant. I will look again on next boot...can edit the etc.
<mpsan> also tried to get firefox...almost works but may need to change persistant file. I have an 8gb pendrive so I should be able to use it!
<mpsan> however the firefox d/l and install failed at 90+ %
<soniker89> Im using LXDE with hardly but i cant have access to XP ntfs HDD
<mpsan> dasYogi I will try a reboot now. It does remember the root passwd I created so it is saving stuff.
<dasYogi> you may need to create a config script to run on boot, but I didn't need to
<mpsan> OK, will check it out. I really want to use Firefox on this 8gb pendrive. I should have plenty of room to get it!
<dasYogi> see if konqueror works first
<mpsan> It does...that is not an issue once I manually config eth0
<dasYogi> how are u getting firefox...through apt?
<mpsan> no. the GUI add/remove program...I forgot its name
<dasYogi> synaptic...or adept
<mpsan> I like synaptic but think it is adept that comes up
<ForgeAus> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=70602&file1=70602-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Vista+Glow+Emerald+Green&PHPSESSID=3be38d08d9971df301e96189901a7a1e   (which dockbar is this?)
<mpsan> anyway I will see which it is
<Jucato> ForgeAus: most probably AWN
<ForgeAus> AWN?
<ForgeAus> never heard of it :) but ok I'll google i t
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Avant Window Manager. it's hosted in launchpad.net
<Jucato> you must have been hiding under a rock for the past months :)
<ForgeAus> yeah I haven't been around much
<ForgeAus> heck I forgot to kdesu a dekstop app, I must be out of touch :)
<ForgeAus> I know the diff between sudo and kdesu, I think you pretty much were the one to tech me that...
<ForgeAus> at least with this PC I have compiz running with kde 3.5.9 (hardy) :)
<ForgeAus> I'm not that much of a fan of kde4 yet... I don't really like the visual chunkiness of the interface for one thing...  (like some of the the controls and fonts are too big/thick imho)
<ForgeAus> and you can't really customize the taskbar very much... yet...
<ForgeAus> does AWN play nice with KDE?
<Jucato> maaaybe :)
 * Jucato has a correction.. AWN = Avant Windows Navigator, not Manger :P
<ForgeAus> I'm goina have to move kicker to the top but thats what I did when I had cooldock (or was it kxdocker, one of those two) hehe)
<ForgeAus> the only thing I don't like about that is it starts to mirror gnome that way...
<Jucato> or OS X, (which isn't really  a bad thing...)
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah well the dock is an obvious OSX look
<Jucato> s/really/necessarily/
<ForgeAus> its not that that bothered me tho :)
<ForgeAus> if I wanted OSX-ish I'd put a menubar up the top :)
<ForgeAus> will be interesting to see what happens with the taskbar, I may only need kicker for the pager and system tray!
<filo1234> !pyqt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyqt
<ign0ramus> hey all
<kane> hi
<filo1234> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<kane> I am installing Kubuntu 8.04.1
<kane> I want to know if my broadcom 4311 will work there
<ign0ramus> i installed a svn version of an app, and now adept keeps nagging me to "upgrade".  How to I mark this app to not be included in update searches?
<kane> :)
<kane> anyoen here
<nuxil> kane, most of the 43xx chipsets are supported
<DarthFrog> ign0ramus: Use the apt-pin file.
<kane> So is mine supported
<kane> i have 4311
 * nuxil got broadcom 
<kane> really?
<ign0ramus> darthfrog: that's a new one... lemme check into it
<nuxil> yes
<Jucato> !pin | ign0ramus
<ubottu> ign0ramus: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kane> Can  you help
<nuxil> yes
<Jucato> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<kane> Which air force family you have
<ign0ramus> thx jucate
<ign0ramus> *jucato
<nuxil> kane, air force?
<ForgeAus> gweled and aislrot were about the only 2 things I liked about gnome :) lol
<mint2> can anyone help me connect to the net on kubuntu
<kane> me to
<kane> I just don't get it
<ForgeAus> but kde's getting a gweled like game...apparently
<ForgeAus> and its getting wobblywindows :)
<kane> The link was for ubuntu
<kane> But i am on Kubuntu
<nuxil> kane, its the same
<nuxil> dosent matter
<Jucato> kane: kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repository, and therefore, the same drivers
<kane> Ok so do you mean The broadcom 4311 will show up
<kane> once i install Kubuntu
<nuxil> kane, are you totaly new to linux ?
<kane> yeah
<dasYogi> kane read this how to: http://noobtolinux.blogspot.com/2008/01/migrating-from-windows-to-linux.html
<kane> Is this Ndiswrapper
<dasYogi> yeah...
<ign0ramus> jucato: thx again.  very easy in synaptic (which i also have installed) > just click on "lock package"!
<nuxil> you dont need ndiswrapper to get broadcom to work
 * nuxil doesnt
<dasYogi> had to use it for my laptop
<Jucato> ign0ramus: yep. no prob. (btw DarthFrog also mention pinning :)
<nuxil> you can get the offline drivers with the firmware
<ign0ramus> thx darthfrog ;)
<kane> please is there a another way without ndiswrapper
<nuxil> yes
<kane> Can i just get the fromware
<nuxil> kane, google offline-driver broadcom linux
<nuxil> you then intsall the firmwares and blacklist ssb|b43 | b43legacy
<kane> Ik is this does broadcom 4311 uses B43 legacy driver
<nuxil> no
<nuxil> dont use b43
<kane> So use b43xx
<nuxil> no
<nuxil> you install the firmwares and use bcm43xx driver
<nuxil> kane, be sure to install the firmware first before using bcm43xx
<kane> Ok thank you so much
<nuxil> np
<kane> Ok where can i get the frimware
<nuxil> you downloade then
<dasYogi> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/9/16/1436371/bcm43xx-0.3.2-internet.tar.gz
<kane> ok can i save this on a cd then extraxt on Ubuntu
<kane> using Terminal
 * nuxil as patch his bcm43xx driver for apr injection :p
<dasYogi> LOL...i figured as much
<kane> can i do that
<nuxil> no need to
<kane> Since i can't connect to internet on Kubuntu can i save the driver to a cd the extract using terminal
<nuxil> kane, if you have windows.. dl from there..
<kane> i did i just downloaded it
<kane> But how can i access it when i am on Kbuntu
<nuxil> you can access windows from linux
<kane> how
<nuxil> example sudo mount -t ntfs(-3g) /dev/disk? /media/windows
<kane> ok i am using wubi to install kubuntu here is it a problem
<nuxil> (-3g) is if you want to have wrire access to windows.. but not reccomended
<kane> does that answer my question
<dasYogi> um you're asking a question with a question> wtf?
<nuxil> i dont know what wubi is..
<kane> ok kool
<dasYogi> wubi: installing ubuntu from windows...emulate
<nuxil> oh.. i never used stuff like that
<gimpysmurf> both on the same hard drive? make a fat32 partition that both OS's can see...
<kane> So first i download the frimware from here http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/9/16/1436371/bcm43xx-0.3.2-internet.tar.gz Then extract. After that what next
<dasYogi> kane y bother running ubuntu from wincrap?
<kane> lol
<nuxil> kane, just put hte dl file on windows.. after you installed kubuntu ,, boot it up.. mount windows and cp the driver.. then run ./installer.py
<kane> I hate windows
<kane> Nuxil i didn't understand that
<dasYogi> so partition your hdd and install ubuntu there...much easier
<dasYogi> and safer
<nuxil> sorry i suck at explaining stuff
<kane> no not you its me a newbie
<kane> Ok i didn't understand the part that you said mount windows and cp the driver
<DarkShinigami> I am playing with my SSH feature from my mobile phone to the laptop. I notice it's a new session. Is it possible to manipulate the same session as that on the laptop?
<nuxil> dasYogi, will you explain to him??
<dasYogi> kane .... from wincrap dl ur driver ... once have wubi up copy driver from the dir u dl to and store it in ur home dir
<dasYogi> then run the installer
<kane> ok copy the driver and run the installer on Kubuntu am i right
<kane> copy driver from wincrap
<dasYogi> yup...its really nothing...u can do it man...
<dasYogi> after you download it
<kane> Then i am done
<dasYogi> so 1. dl driver 2. save it 3. run kubuntu 4. copy driver to kubuntu home dir 5. cd to dir 6. run installer
<dasYogi> so if u saved the driver in c:mydocument/... then in kubuntu you have to mount that drive the way nuxil showed u earlier
<dasYogi> then issue the copy command to transferred in your /home/kane in kubuntu
<dasYogi> from there run the installer and u should be just about done
<kane> how i can pause so i can read it
<dasYogi> pause what
<nuxil> lol
<kane> ok what is dir
<dasYogi> um...directory
<ForgeAus> again having to install half of gnome just to keep one program happy :(
<dick-richardson> how do you log into the web interface for the apcupsd-cgi?
<kane> ok
<kane> Thank you so much
<kane> After i run the installer i should be good to go right
<nuxil> normaly yes..
<nuxil> but
<nuxil> blacklist ssb | b43  and b43legacy
<kane> huh what is that
<nuxil> that means. you dont want touse modules to startup
<nuxil> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<kane> Wow i really didn't understand that
<dasYogi> kane: those are modules already included with kubuntu that refer to ur wifi card...u have to disable them so to speak so that u can use the new driver
<kane> ok
<kane> so i backlist them
<dasYogi> thats right
<kane> Guys i don't know how i can thank you
<dasYogi> thank us when it works
<dasYogi> ;-)
<kane> ok
<kane> its almost downloaded
<dasYogi> but you can thank nuxil though
<kane> Are you guys going to be present till then
<dasYogi> dunno
<kane> oh yeah I like the word Wincrap
<dasYogi> dude don't use it until you know what ur doing with linux
<dasYogi> shit, i shouldnt use it!
<nuxil> lol
<nuxil> thats funny
<kane> lol
<kane> Anyone watch wrestling
<kane> like wwe
<nuxil> i have to agree with dasYogi
<dasYogi> kane...?
<kane> yes
<kane> What happened
<DarkShinigami> Can one session merge with another currently active?
<dasYogi> are you working on it or what?
<kane> Its downloading
<kane> 80 percent so far
<nuxil> DarkShinigami, if you mean running gnome and kde on same session.. no
<kane> Who likes nddiswrapper
<dasYogi> maybe thru VNC
<dasYogi> kane: i use it
<dasYogi> DarkS..: try VNC or VMware
<DarkShinigami> nuxil: No, not like that. I have my laptop running and I can SSH into it with my phone. Wondering if I can control the same session as the laptop.
<kane> why
<kane> Using windows driver for linux
<dasYogi> don't need to do any fancy packet injection
<dasYogi> most drivers were made for windows
<kane> i know
<kane> Linux still the best
<dasYogi> but it was the way I solved it back then so y mess w it
<DarkShinigami> dasYogi: I don't think my mobile phone can use either VNC or VMware
<kane> Das when were you involved with linux
<dasYogi> september
<dasYogi> 2007
<dasYogi> darkS...: what type of phone u have
<nuxil> DarkShinigami, im not sure abouth that.. i got a way to old phone for this kinda job :p
<kane> Das do you get paid for helping
<nuxil> kane, this is a free support channel
<dasYogi> DarkS..: if u use iPhone there is a VNC app for it mocha Vnc or something like it
<nuxil> kane, eumm no wait.. you owe us 100 buck
<DarkShinigami> dasYogi: HTC (T-Mobile Wing)
<dasYogi> kane: no dude
<dasYogi> LOL
<dick-richardson> anyone know which port apcupsd-cgi uses for its web interface?
<dasYogi> DarkS..: not sure about that phone, but normally a java applet could work with some vnc fucntionality
<kane> Why is it free
<kane> This is hard work
<kane> Specialy when it comes to newbie like me
<dasYogi> dude, I'm a noob myself
<dasYogi> LOL
<nuxil> we help others.. and others help us.. and we have a FREE OS
<nuxil> why should we demand money then
<dick-richardson> I gave some guy 20 bucks for a cd that I ran and then this...kubuntu...was installed
<nuxil> kane, but you are welcome to donate to kubuntu if you like
<DarkShinigami> dasYogi: The SSH I'm using is running under java
<kane> how can i donate
<kane> please tell me
<dasYogi> darkS: I know but you need a virtual controller to simulate X...try the phone website, or google...isn't htc based on linux
<nuxil> !donate
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<kane> ok i will
<nuxil> ;)
<dasYogi> kane: see, there u go
<DarkShinigami> dasYogi: This phone has windows mobile 6. I wish it were Linux.
<histo> kane: we were all newbs once some of us just stayed around to help others
<dasYogi> darkS..:wish I could tell u more bro!
<dasYogi> histo: u know anything that can help darkShinigami?
<DarkShinigami> dasYogi: As do I, but at least I got a better understanding of what I need to be looking for and do.
<kane> Ok how much you guys expect me to donate
<dasYogi> kane: it's called donation b/c it is up to u man...
<dasYogi> slow down first...one step at a time
<dasYogi> LOL
<kane> ok
<nuxil> DarkShinigami, maybe this is of inttrest http://tuxmobil.org/bluetooth_cell_apps.html
<kane> brb
<nuxil> DarkShinigami, but many of thise app requires that your phone has JSR-82
<histo> ?
<dasYogi> darkSh..: http://www.smartphone-freeware.com/download-micro-vnc-for-wm5ssh1-2-14.html
<DarkShinigami> nuxil: Sorry, forgot to thank you for the link. I was reading what was available.
<DarkShinigami> nuxil: How do I know if my phone has SR-82?
<nuxil> if its a relative new phone it has it.
<histo> DarkShinigami: you need to look in to screen
<DarkShinigami> nuxil: About a year or or year and a few months
<histo> DarkShinigami: for taking control of a session thats already open.
<nuxil> DarkShinigami, if its nokia  sonyerisson or motorola. then it should have it
<DarkShinigami> nuxil: histo: It's HTC Herald P8430 or something like that (dyslexic with those numbers). It is aka T-Mobile Wing
<nuxil> DarkShinigami, there is a site about phones supporting the protocole.. i cant remember it.. google abit and you find it
<ForgeAus> AWN is nice :)
<DarkShinigami> nuxil: I was also looking at the site and (don't know why it took so long) I just realized that my laptop doesn't have bluetooth. It was given to me since they couldn't fix it for windows. It's a SmartStep250 from Dell.
<nuxil> does anyone know if festival has some female cmu voices
<dasYogi> LOL...i was just thinking about the same thinkg. cron jobs would be so much more pleasant
<nuxil> :)
<dasYogi> I guess this is a guide for it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751169
<dasYogi> haha, thanks for reminding me
<nuxil> only homo voices there..
<dasYogi> LOL
<nuxil> ok.. gotta visit the homepage and see,
<dasYogi> only 1 female voice in the whole package
<dasYogi> ;(
<ryan_> hello
<dasYogi> wuz up
<ryan_> nothing much new to kubuntu...just installed it for first time today
<ryan_> trying to figure out how to get my wireless to work
<dasYogi> tried network manager yet?
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ryan_> oh thanks  and for somereason the network manager doesnt want to open up
<dasYogi> say, which version of kubuntu?
<ryan_> 8.04.1
<dasYogi> ndiswrapper can help but restricted devices should be first stop
<dasYogi> besides, it depends on the hardware u have
<ryan_> ok i might have figured it out except 1 thing...administrator mode....where is that or am i just overlooking things cuz its late
<ryan_> true
<dasYogi> bottom right usually
<dasYogi> on kcontrol
<ryan_> ok i cant find kcontrol
<dasYogi> Alt+F2 then type kcontrol
<ryan_> oh
<ryan_> damn that sounds simple
<dasYogi> Nah, just done it a few times
<ryan_> yeah im way to use to windows...but so far i do like this better
<ryan_> and it works great on my older laptop
<dasYogi> same here...
<dasYogi> for my server too
<ryan_> how long you been using linux/kubuntu?
<dasYogi> almost one year
<dasYogi> using it? nah! more like learning it. LOL
<ryan_> cool...yeah i used the media play on the frat computer for music but other than that never used linux before
<ryan_> LOL
<dasYogi> dude, I got hooked when my buddy showed me that everything on it was free, and controllable.
<dasYogi> i got tired of messing with dll's reg edits, slow updates, insecurity
<ryan_> haha yeah...my buddy got me into the idea of it a while back..i just now am getting the guts to try it myself with out his help
<dasYogi> viruses, trojans, take ur pick...
<ryan_> yeah i hear ya
<ryan_> i still use windows on my desktop for gaming..but i think im going to start doing everything else on the laptop now
<ryan_> this is sweet
<dasYogi> actually, u can use wine to run win apps on linux
<ryan_> plus i think this is the first irc channel i've ever gone in and someone has been nice enough to talk and help out :)
<dasYogi> when others have helped me, why not help when i can
<ryan_> wine?  yeah but that wont run games like counter-strike or more graphic based games will it?
<dasYogi> u'll find the linux community ready to help
<ryan_> i do like that...
<dasYogi> honestly, I really don't play games, but u can check with their documentation
<dasYogi> wifi work yet?
<ryan_> ok im going to attempt to get this wireless to work...so i might disconnect...but i'll be back and let you know
<dasYogi> hang on
<ryan_> ?
<dasYogi> bookmark this first: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<dasYogi> and http://noobtolinux.blogspot.com/2008/01/migrating-from-windows-to-linux.html
<dasYogi> just in case u need ndiswrapper to make ur card work
<ryan_> cool thanks
<dasYogi> yup
<oscar> español
<oscar> español
<dasYogi> poco amigo...que paso
<oscar> ah
<oscar> che mira
<oscar> yo quiero hacer maldad
<oscar> se hacer ping y tracert
<oscar> y un netstat
<oscar> pero como hago para colgar o joder una compu de un amigo
<oscar> xp
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dasYogi> oscar...no puedo ayudar con su problema...
<oscar> ok
<oscar> gracias
<dasYogi> mesculpen
<dasYogi> pero, tu puede usar netstat con el IP de sus amigo
<oscar> y eso q cauda
<oscar> causa
<Jucato> um. English only in here please
<dasYogi> k man one sec
<dasYogi> oscar lo vemos al canal #kubuntu-es
<Knopit> everytime I boot, Open Office launches. How do I stop this? OO is not in my rc[1-5].d ?
<oscar> me fua a ubuntu
<dasYogi> bien
<crimsun> Knopit: is it in your saved session?
<Knopit> crimsun: Ah -- I bet it is, but I don't know what the is.
<Knopit> crimsun: sound like me problem
<dasYogi> knopit: look in Kcontrol > Advanced > System Settings ... you can restore to default
<dasYogi> otherwise look in: ~/.kde/Autostart/
<revolutionize> how can someone put a avi to a dvd so that they can watch it on there home dvd player's?
<dasYogi> rev..: use http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<dasYogi> meant check
<revolutionize> i already have devede but it didn't work for me
<Knopit> dasYogi: thanks -- I'm working on it. The default setting is "restore previous session."
<dasYogi> np
<dasYogi> rev..: u can try ToVid or check this link http://snappishproductions.com/media/dvdtalk.html
<revolutionize> is that the only way to put avi to dvd or r there other way's?
<dasYogi> well, u can use ffmpeg, mplayer, and transcode. That is, if you are feeling brave, you can handcode it yourself. Here's the guide: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117709
<revolutionize> kool, thnx but i do belive that i have tried tovid as well but i'll give it another shot & see if it does work cuz i know for windows there's a program called convertx to dvd and that does work wounders but i don't know if there's a program like that for linux though
<dasYogi> unfortunately DVD creation is still a pain, but it can be done
<dasYogi> another program i've used was qdvdauthor, dvdstyler and kde dvd authoring wizard
<dasYogi> u have to have all the necessary tools and codecs though
<Knopit> dasYogi: Well that pointed me in the right direction. some thing happen during my last update that caused two instances of an application to open when launched
<Knopit> I close down one, yetthe other remains open (in  very small window). Then at shutdown it is still open. This session is restore a t reboot.
<Knopit> * restored
<Roy_Muzz> are kernel sources the same thing as kernel headers. I am asking because I am editing a Makefile and I have to edit the fllowing line "KERNELDIR=/path/to/your/kernel/sources". I am thinking KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-server/"
<dasYogi> it is possible that the symbolic links are pointing to the autostart file...
<Roy_Muzz> Would that be correct?
<dasYogi> hang on let me check my bookmarks
<hsandhu> how do i save editing in nano?
<dasYogi> hsandhu Ctrl=X
<dasYogi> i mean +
<dasYogi> Knopit: see this links http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100517
<Knopit> I'd didn't see much in the ~/home/.kde/Autostart. just a compiz start script.
<Knopit> dasYogi: off I go to view the link
<dasYogi> :-D
<hsandhu> dasYogi: ty
<Knopit> Ironically, my next question is how to get an app to launch at boot?  xbindkeys.sh is in rc5.d, but no luck. Manually running the script works however
<dasYogi> np
<dasYogi> knopit: http://itg.chem.indiana.edu/inc/wiki/software/168.html
<dasYogi> man, I am glad I reuse my bookmarks
<Knopit> dasYogi: ha ha ha, that is a link that addresses xbindkeys
<dasYogi> LOL
<dasYogi> sorry man...
<ubuntu> Hello
<mpsan> OK, that worked!
<Knopit> dasYogi:
<Knopit> dasYogi: oops
<Knopit> dasYogi: didn't mean to hit enter
<mpsan> dasYogi...I am now on Firefox 3 on my pendrivelinux!
<dasYogi> LOL...nice man...congrats
<dasYogi> didn't very long though...good
<mpsan> I am afraid of a reboot! I lookes at interfaces and that looks OK, too
<dasYogi> just make sure u have a copy of all of ur config files in case u have ti use them
<mpsan> I did a sudo passwd root and it changed OK too
<dasYogi> I'm glad u did it man
<mpsan> I did NOT create a user yet. Also, how do you log into root from the gui screen?
<dasYogi> mpsan: don't use gui logins
<dasYogi> not for root
<mpsan> OK...I am using Konversation now to type this!
<dasYogi> :-D
<mpsan> Can't I make myself a user and give myself all privilages? OH, I got firefox with apt-get
<kane> hi
<kane> I am back
<dasYogi> yo
<kane> wats up
<dasYogi> welcome back
<kane> That link you provided me with was ndiswrapper fo broadcom
<dasYogi> kane: which one
<kane> bcm43xx-0.3.2-internet.tar
<kane> wast that ndiswrapper
<dasYogi> nope
<dasYogi> was driver
<kane> ok thanks
<dasYogi> mpsan: u have to be careful with sudo...
<kane> I managed to access the file using Kubuntu once i run the install i don't know what to do next
<kane> A massges pops up
<dasYogi> what's it say
<mpsan> in terminal mode cant I do a sudo login?
<mpsan> for root
<dasYogi> mpsan: yes...sudo su
<dasYogi> what are u trying to do?
<mpsan> yes but it does not stay...can I creat a user with all access...this is only a pendrive.
<kane> sorry about that
<Cabs> how do i go about getting kde4?
<kane> dasYogi are you there man
<dasYogi> mpsan: when u installed it on the pendrive did u not set a passwd
<dasYogi> kane: yeah..
<mpsan> no it never asked
<dasYogi> what did the message saY?
<kane> i typed it
<mpsan> I can bring up system settings and add me as a user tho
<dasYogi> mpsan: go ahead and make a super user then...
<dasYogi> u can make urself a super user
<kane> dasYogi its say a message
<mpsan> Is that on the menu when I make a new user?
<kane> like this
<kane> #!/usr/bin/python
<kane> #
<kane> # The author of this program is in no way affiliated with Broadcom and doesn't
<kane> # endorse Broadcom products in any way. He was simply unfortunate enough
<kane> # to find out he had one in his laptop...
<dasYogi> LOL
<dasYogi> mpsan: when u install kubuntu the user that is added first is super user
<dasYogi> so in cli try sudo su
<kane> dasYogi can you help me
<dasYogi> kane....hang on a sec
<kane> okey
<mpsan> Just brought up user management and there is NO user.
<dasYogi> kane: i use ndiswrapper. the file u are trying to open is a script, so u have to run it
<dasYogi> but read the README file for instructions
<dasYogi> mpsan: create a user
<mpsan> I will but will it let me specify super user?
<Knopit> dasYogi: Got xbindkeys launching on boot now. Thanks and I wish I knew more about .kde/Autostart worked and why my update-rc.d method did not work.
<dasYogi> mpsan: try sudo usermod -G admin yourUsername
<dasYogi> Knopit...my pleasure
<kane> dasYogi are you free now
<mpsan> ok will try
<dasYogi> kane: ur supposed to be reading the README or INSTALL file bro
<kane> i supposed to read it
<dasYogi> kane: what version kubuntu are u running
<kane> the latest version
<mot_> what packages do i need to be able to use the media controls (pause/play/stop/etc) on my laptop case?
<mot_> usually kubuntu out of the box does this
<kane> dasYogi are you there
<mot_> but i installed 4.1 and then did an install of 3.5.9 and i'm in 3.5.9 right now and the kekys aren't working, i know there's got to be some specific x86 package that'll cover this
<kane> dasYogi please help
<mot_> kane dude what's up?
<dasYogi> kane: nuxil knows more about that package. I used ndiswrapper
<kane> Please i don't want to use ndiswrapper
<kane> Is nuxil here
<kane> Mot can you help
<dasYogi> no idea
<mot_> kane: IF you tell me your problem, *maybe*
<kane> I want to get broadcom 4311 working on Kubuntu wothout ndiswrapper
<mot_> hmm
<mot_> why without it?
<dasYogi> mot: kane wants to use restricted drivers manager. he has a package nuxil recommended to use in conjunction
<dasYogi> mot: i think he wants to dabble with packet injections
<mot_> hahaha
<mot_> fuck that man
<mot_> some cards just won't support that yet
<mot_> https://launchpad.net/auto-ndiswrapprer
<mot_> try that
<mot_> auto-ndiswrapper just got released.
<mot_> you don't have to search for drivers anymore, it will automatically.
<dasYogi> yeah, he doesn't want to
<mot_> oh well.
<dasYogi> go figure
<[pyro]> hey thats kinda cool
<mot_> you're not getting packet injection with most cards these days unless you use proprietary drivers.
<dasYogi> aetheros chipset allow u to
<mot_> that's just one chipset
<mot_> i wrote a paper on WEP/WPA cracking
<dasYogi> no kidding
<mot_> packet injection in linux is still dodgy at best
<[pyro]> ... or people could support companies that make devices which support linux
<[pyro]> .. by buying said devices...
<mot_> most drivers aren't written to support it because it's not useful to most mainstream end-users
<mot_> [pyro]: that isn't the point
<Cabs> Help: i'm on my friends computer and wireless doesn't seem to work, i know the computer comes with a wireless card, but i dont know what the driver is and i dont know how to install it, is there a way to do this from the GUI only?
<mot_> most wifi chipset manufacturers don't write their own drivers, they contract them out
<[pyro]> mot_: im talking about auto-ndiswrapper
<dasYogi> mot: nuxil claimed he can use packet injections with a broadcom chipset
<mot_> [pyro], ahh
<[pyro]> mot_: its kinda neat, but again essentially not needed
<dasYogi> Cabs: lspci -m
<dasYogi> LOl
<Cabs> i am currently downloading ubuntustudio suite, can i open a different terminal and type in that command?
<mot_> nuxil is lying or not using a bcm chipset
<[pyro]> heh, i wonder if he was using said chipset ;)
<dasYogi> Cabs: yup
<dasYogi> well, the boys behind backtrack seem to be doing just that
<dasYogi> kind of weird...haven't tried it yet
<Cabs> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<[pyro]> dasYogi: ive been able to do packet injection using backtrack
<dasYogi> that's what i mean
<dasYogi> even with a broadcom card
<dasYogi> i can't b/c i am using ndiswrapper
<nuxil> broacom problems again?
<Cabs> dasYogi: here s the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dasYogi> LOL
<dasYogi> nuxil: u use broadcom and do packet injections w/o ndiswrapper right
<nuxil> yep
<nuxil> with out
<dasYogi> mot says it can't be done so a little confused here
<Cabs> dasYogi: now what_
<nuxil> you need to patch the driver
<Cabs> ?
<Cabs> how do you mean?
<nuxil> mot, is wrong
<Cabs> can i do this from adept or synaptic?
<nuxil> patch the driver? no
<nuxil> you have to rebuild the module.
<dasYogi> Cabs has a different q
<nuxil> ahh
<Cabs> so how do i do this?
<dasYogi> Cabs...on the terminal type lspci -m
<Cabs> i did thats the output i got
<dasYogi> look for the wireless card
<dasYogi> post that line only
<prada> oh god! i really want sound on my Ubuntu OS
<Cabs> ok hold on
<mpsan> OK, I made myself a user now i need to reboot and see what I broke. :-)
<dasYogi> mpsan: make sure u backup dude
<Cabs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33871/
<dasYogi> nuxil: u have a guide on how to accomplish the abovementioned stuff
<Cabs> dasYogi:
<dasYogi> hang on
<mpsan> Well, I would if this was not a pendrive. OH, I installed synaptic but I needed apt-get to get the final firefox-3.0 but it is OK now.
<Cabs> dasYogi:is that it^
<dasYogi> yup
<nuxil> dasYogi, what? patch the driver ?
<dasYogi> nuxil: yup
<Cabs> so now what do i do dasYogi, nuxil
<dasYogi> Cabs: ur wifi doesn't work from the box?
<Cabs> nope
<[pyro]> cabs: you coud try what mot_ said before, auto-ndiswrapper
<nuxil> dasYogi, the patch is in aircrck-ng so you have to downloaded aircrack-ng source code.
<dasYogi> Cabs: try that
<Cabs> auto-ndiswrapper being an input on the konsole?
<Cabs> no sudo?
<[pyro]> you need to install auto-ndiswrapper first
<nuxil> then you also would like to get the bcm43xx-offline driver NOT the internet friver
<[pyro]> im not sure if its in the repos, but you can get it from: https://launchpad.net/auto-ndiswrapper
<dasYogi> Cabs: sudo aptitude install auto-ndiswrapper
<nuxil> *fiver*-> friver
<nuxil> rerrr
<nuxil> typos
<Cabs> hmmm...i am currently in the process of downloading ubuntustudio and that will take a while, i have another terminal open but i dont htink you can do two downloads at once
<dasYogi> Cabs: grab some coffee while u wait
<nuxil> dasYogi, kernelheaders is also needed.. unless your on a custom kernel.. as i am
<[pyro]> and grab me some too
<Cabs> sure, thanks
<dasYogi> nuxil: how did u get ur broadcom to work w/o ndiswrapper
<dasYogi> nuxil: scratch that
<Guest8744> what?
<nuxil> dasYogi, you want me to explain in details ?
<dasYogi> nuxil: yeah man, sure
<dasYogi> if u have time
<[pyro]> lol :D first we get the chicken... ;)
<nuxil> gimme a while.. my english sucks so it may take a few min
<dasYogi> np
<Cabs> nuxil, dasYogi, just thought it might be relevant, this is a toshiba satellite, l45-sp4016
<Sir-Gon> :O
<dasYogi> Cabs: auto-ndiswrapper might help
<dasYogi> Cabs: while you're sipping at ur coffee check this guide out
<dasYogi> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Toshiba+Satellite+L45
<Sir-Gon> where can report (or contribute) a translation issue?
<[pyro]> ive been having problems with wpc54g (linksys pcmcia 802.11g adaptor) and ndiswrapper. It worked in feisty, gutsy, but broke in hardy. Seems to be a kernel problem and will be fixed in the next version (which will be in next ubuntu release). So i tried a WG111v2 (dlink usb dongle) and network-manager seems to have issues with it and it drops out all the time. Haha i cant win! aparantly wipc works as a replacement, but it would be nice to use netw
<dasYogi> [pyro]:since i use ndiswrapper, for hardy i have to remove an extra module ssb
<dasYogi> see if this helps http://anomsuratno.net/?p=25
<[pyro]> dasYogi: yeah thats not it. The problem in both instances has been widely reported, i will just have to sit tight for fix's or use said wipc as a replacement for network-manager with the WG111v2 dongle.
<dasYogi> y i am still on gutsy ;-D
<Cabs> dasYogi: i just checked that guide and it said there's no wireless drivers for this computer on linux
<Cabs> that is not good
<nuxil> dasYogi,
<nuxil> To get your bcm43xx card working without ndiswrapper.-
<nuxil> 1. get the bcm43xx-offline.tar.gz file "NOT the internet one"
<Cabs> anyway i'm going to wait for ubuntustudio to finish downloaded and then do the ndiswrapper
<nuxil> 2. blacklist the modules. ssb, b43, b43legacy
<nuxil> 3. rmmd b43, b43legacy and ssb is they are loaded.
<nuxil> 4. rmmod bcm43xx
<nuxil> 5. run the installer inside the bcm43xx-offline dir.
<nuxil> 6. a popu window appare. select install bcm43xx firmawares.
<nuxil> 7. modprobe bcm43xx
<nuxil> for makeing the card do arp injection you must patch the driver bcm43xx.
<nuxil> downloade aircrack-ng source code.
<nuxil> cp the pacth from aircrack-ng dir to /usr/src/linux-xxx/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/
<nuxil> appay the patch
<Cabs> nuxil: this information your letting out is relevant for dasYogi and i shouldn't be concerned about right?
<dasYogi> cabs: yeah
<Cabs> wunderbar
<nuxil> dasYogi, i dont know if it will work on the stock kernel.. im running a self compiled one
<Guest3537> how can i update kernel
<dasYogi> nuxil: i utilize wpa_supplicant, do u still pass the same arguments in this instance?
<nuxil> dasYogi, everythink should work as before
<nuxil> *everything
<dasYogi> thanks for typing all that man
<nuxil> np.
<dasYogi> cabs has an issue with his wifi
<dasYogi> he's got a realtech chip
<nuxil> then he should use ndiswrapper
<dasYogi> yeah, what I though
<nuxil> Cabs, if you got wlan0 and wmaster0 in ifconfig,, use ndiswrapper
<dasYogi> Cabs, you need to find the driver for your wifi
<Cabs> dasYogi, how do  i check if i have wla0 and wmaster0 in my config?
<dasYogi> type ifconfig
<nuxil> BTW dasYogi, you shouldnt need to patch your driver. unless you want to test your security on your network.. with tool like aircrack kismet etc etc.
<Cabs> nuxil, dasYogi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33878/
<nuxil> Cabs, ifconfig -a
<nuxil> not ifconfig
<dasYogi> nuxil: i really just wanted an easier way to get my wifi working when I install Hardy
<nuxil> ic
<Cabs> nuxil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33880/
<nuxil> ouch
<nuxil> Cabs, lshw -C network
<dasYogi> I think he just needs the realtek driver and ndsiwrapper
<Cabs> itsiggy@funhouse:~$ lshw -C network
<Cabs> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Cabs>   *-network UNCLAIMED
<nuxil> dont flod
<Cabs> sorry
<Cabs> thought it'd come all in one line
<dasYogi> Cabs: do u even have a wireless card in there?
<Cabs> yes
<dasYogi> paste the contents of lspci -m
<Cabs> wait
<Cabs> i didnt paste the whole thing from the last output let me show you
<nuxil> is rtl8187 loaded ?
<Cabs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33881/
<nuxil> Cabs, check is that driver is loaded
<nuxil> lsmod| grep 8139too
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Is there a Kubuntu 8.04 DVD ISO file to download?
<Cabs> dasYogi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33882/
<Cabs> nuxil: how?
<nuxil> lsmod| grep 8139too
<nuxil>  "Unknown device 7128"
<nuxil> ops
<dasYogi> hmm, aetheros chip
 * nuxil sips some coffee
<Speedy2> I'm trying to get a Kubuntu "live" / installable image for 7.10
<dasYogi> speddy2: http://www.kubuntu.org
<nuxil> Speedy2, why not the new 8,04
<Cabs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33885/
<Speedy2> dasYogi: Thanks, been there, still haven't found it.
<Speedy2> nuxil: Well, I think 8.04 will not be a "Long Term Release" supported version, right?
<nuxil> dunno
<dasYogi> Cabs: you could probably use madwifi on this one not ndiswrapper
<Cabs> dasYogi: sudo aptitude install madwifi when i'm done downloading ubuntustudio?
<nuxil> Cabs, your realtek is your wired card
<Cabs> nuxil:what does that mean?
<nuxil> its not your wifi card
<Cabs> so...that means that
<dasYogi> Cabs: eth0 is the wired card 9u plug in), eth1 ought to be wifi
<nuxil> i also find this strange.. a pci express wifi card.
<nuxil> Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<dasYogi> nuxil, Cabs: for aetheros chips madwifi is best: http://madwifi.org/
<dasYogi> Cabs: read this thread: http://lampcomputing.com/getting-ar242x-80211abg-wireless-pci-express-adapter-work-fedora-9
 * nuxil wounders whats the point in having a wifi card as pci express.. 
<level1>  hi, how do I translate something like /dev/sdb7 to something like (hd0,0)?
<nuxil> dev/sdb7 -> hd1,6 ?
<nuxil> level1, messing with grub ?
 * Cabs reads link
<Lvl21nerd> is Kubuntu generally a bit more resource-hungry than Ubuntu?
<nuxil> yes
<Lvl21nerd> particular reason?
<nuxil> kde
<Lvl21nerd> hmmm k i was just wondering why kde takes more resources
<nuxil> it bigger finer and better
<nuxil> and qt eats gtk for dinner
<Dolo> hello?
<Cabs> hello
<Dolo> eh whats shakin
<Dolo> I was wondering if theres an easyer way to change the boot screen instead of using usplash
<nuxil> your talkng about the boot up on the pc?
<nuxil> then yes
<Dolo> been messing with it all day but havent been able to make a working splash theme
<nuxil> remove splash from your menu.list'
<Dolo> you know when we first put it says ubuntu and theres like an orange loading bar
<nuxil> ahh your making one
<Dolo> no
<Dolo> i havent been able to
<nuxil> sorry i missread your guestion
<Dolo> hey nexil? you meen you were saying to remove the boot screen
<Dolo> to show all the stuff loading?
<nuxil> yes..
<Dolo> naw
<nuxil> dont call me nexil
<nuxil> :p
<dasYogi> LOL
<Dolo> any idea on how to put your own custom screen?
<ubunturos> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dolo> i been futsing with usplash for hours with no luck
<nuxil> !bootspalsh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootspalsh
<bdizzle> question about open office
<ubunturos> Dolo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Boot%20splash%20images
<ubunturos> !ask | bdizzle
<bdizzle> sorry, wasn't sure if the channel was active right now
<ubottu> bdizzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bdizzle> I was wondering if there was an option within Openoffice to use LaTeX commands for the Math editor, rather than the built-in system
<ubunturos> bdizzle: fair enough, but even if it is, a question is not necessarily answered (immediately or at all)
<bdizzle> gotcha
<Cabs> brb back, sorry i am running a hostel here and a guest just came in
<Cabs> nuxil, dasYogi: ok ubuntustudios finished downloading
<Cabs> so what do i do now? sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper¿?
<nuxil> <dasYogi> nuxil, Cabs: for aetheros chips madwifi is best: http://madwifi.org/
<Cabs> sudo aptitude install madwifi?
<nuxil> dasYogi> Cabs: read this thread: http://lampcomputing.com/getting-ar242x-80211abg-wireless-pci-express-adapter-work-fedora-9
<Cabs> nuxil: the file on that website
<Cabs> is not a deb
<nuxil> it gives you an idea..
<nuxil> compile it if its a source
<Cabs> can i get it from the repos? i dont know how to compile files
<nuxil> try look in adept.
<Cabs> ok
<nuxil> !madwifi-tool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madwifi-tool
<nuxil> !madwifi-tools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madwifi-tools
<nuxil> bleh
<Cabs> nuxil: the only package tghat shows up is madwifi tools
<Cabs> is that madwifi?
<nuxil> install it
<nuxil> but you should spend 1-2 hour reading the docs
<Cabs> ok i right clicked and requested install now where do i click? usually what i do is use the terminal
<nuxil> apply changes
 * nuxil tries to get his head around pyqt4 whit little luck. :\ 
<ets> nuxil--> are there any tutorials on the net about pyqt4??
<ets> ahaha...I guess not
<Cabs> nuxil: it finished now what do i do? close adept?
<nuxil> ets its a mess compares to using designer-qt3 imo.. it was so easy to just put custom function in a *.h file.
<Cabs> nuxil:is madwifi already installed?
<nuxil> adept tells you if its installed.. n
<Cabs> it says installed
<Cabs> on the status
<Cabs> the tools that is madwifi tools
<nuxil> if it is.. you need to configure it
<nuxil> <nuxil> but you should spend 1-2 hour reading the docs
<Cabs> how do i do that? from the terminal,,,that page you gave assumes that i was getting a compileable file
<Cabs> docs? the page dasYogi linked?
<nuxil> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<nuxil> Cabs, im kinda busy reading a manual myself
<level1> !servers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about servers
<level1> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
 * Cabs downloads kde4.1 whilst reading the page
<Ash-Fox> How do you turn off the screensaver on the ctrl + alt f1/f2 etc. consoles?
<Ash-Fox> And is there a way to set a specific console to use the CP437 character encoding?
<Xcript> hello there
<anthonyb7> Hello world ,~!
<anthonyb7> Does any body no how to get php for kunbuntu
<anthonyb7> ???
<anthonyb7> ??
<Xcript> just dowload it
<ubunturos> anthonyb7: you mean, you want to install PHP
<anthonyb7> yes
<ubunturos> anthonyb7: Use adept to install PHP
<ubunturos> anthonyb7: this page would help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<anthonyb7> what should i choose for noobs
<ubunturos> !who | anthonyb7
<ubottu> anthonyb7: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<anthonyb7> ubottu alright thanx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alright thanx
<[pyro]> lol
<anthonyb7> ubunturous ;yes
<anthonyb7> lol ubottu
<anthonyb7> ubottu 'thanx for the advice lol
<ubottu> anthonyb7: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anthonyb7> lol
<anthonyb7> well u no how to reason a little
<NorD`wrk> hi
<ggsusurluk> selam millet
<rene> guten morgen
<rene> wie kan ich denn bei kubuntu die zeichencodierung ändenr?
<bazhang> !de | rene
<ubottu> rene: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rene> sry, danke
<rene> ok, i get no answer at kubuntu-de, how can i change the iso code at kubuntu to UTF-8
<rene> hello?
<bazhang> rene, what do you mean change it? for the iso? should be that way by default
<rene> bazhang: i want UTF-8 for my cmplete system
<bazhang> rene, what part is not
<rene> bazhang: i will show if it is
<rene> where can i see it?
<flaccid> hey whats the apt command to show the file list of an installed package?
<flaccid> or dpkg command
<flaccid> ah dpkg -L qt4-qtconfig
<berto> ciao chi mi aiuta ad andare in un server italiano.grazie
<[pyro]> !it | berto
<ubottu> berto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<heiko__> hello iḿ a new ubuntu user
<heiko__> i find itś a wunderful system
<aftertaf> anyone help with /dev/video0, webcam troubles?
<aftertaf> it worked before, but i just reinstalled and tried the same ov51x-jpeg module loading... But no webcam...
<tzd> I have a service called "Java" that runs on boot and uses about 400mb in VM, is that normal or what might be wrong please?
<tzd> I forgot to mention that I'm on a Kubuntu Hardy Machine with latest updates installed.
<thefish> tzd: is it *just* java?
<thefish> tzd, best way to find out is find the PID of the process
<tzd> thefish: yes. When checking the command on the right in the processTable it's also just "java"
<tzd> thefish: yeah I've got the PID
<thefish> once you have that, `cat /proc/PID/cmdline` - that will give you the command that was run
<tzd> thefish: ah ok, thanks, will check that
<thefish> ^ do that in konsole ;)
<tzd> roger :)
<tzd> thefish: ok I ran this: cat /proc/7741/cmdline and received a lot of paths... seems like it's connected to something called GCALdaemon (a program that i use for syncing Kontact with google calendar)
<tzd> thefish: I suppose it's an application issue, will contact the author instead. Thanks for your help! :)
<MetaMorfoziS> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<thefish> tzd: hope it helped :)
<vlt> Hello. I have an error message on the screen. What is the best way to find out the source package that produces this message? Can I run `grep -r "error_msg"` on something?
<thefish> vlt: the error message gives no clue about the application?
<vlt> thefish: The app is konqueror. But I want to know the source package.
<ActionParsnip> holla y'alls
<sbucat> hola
<ActionParsnip> why do i need to reinstall video drivers after kernel update ;(
<intreq> hi guys, doing good
<intreq> ?
<ActionParsnip> intreq: nb man, you
<intreq> AP: pretty good, just finish all my learning, well kind of ,  starting to learn c++
<intreq> u , what u doing?
<Ash-Fox> Sometimes I just want ubuntu server kernel updates, just as an execute to reboot my system to see if my restart cronjobs still work - I find that kind of sad and funny at the same time.
<Ash-Fox> *excuse
<ActionParsnip> intreq: work is quiet so i figured id help out
<ActionParsnip> intreq: use tab to complete names dude
<intreq> thanks for the tip!
 * japa bows to everyone
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo japa
<japa> anybody here weilling to help with a problem I'm having with some usb speakers?
<michel_> Hi
<ActionParsnip> japa: sure wassup
<michel_> Kennt wer ein Tutorial für Kmail? Wie richte ich ein Email Konto ein? ICh habs geschafft, dass ich meine Mails von gmail abrufen kann, aber ich kann keine versenden.
<ActionParsnip> !de | michel_
<japa> well, the show up in the mixer, along with my onboard, but I can't manage to get sounds to come
<ubottu> michel_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<michel_> sorry ^^
<michel_> I need some help with Kontact / Kmail
<japa> I have a feeling they are all being sent to my onboard
<michel_> is there any tutorial for configure a gmail account in kmail?
<ActionParsnip> michel_: http://element14.wordpress.com/2006/09/28/setting-up-gmail-in-kmailkontact/
<JoshOvki> google is your friend :)
<michel_> thank you :) Another question
<michel_> this link opened with Konq. Is there any option i can set mozilla as a default browser, so links i get in irc/kopete open with ff?
<ActionParsnip> michel_: go into settigs man, its all there
<ActionParsnip> michel_: you need to set the browser in each app respectively
<japa> do I have to do that with my speakers too?
<ActionParsnip> japa: ok what is the output of lsusb on your system?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | japa
<ubottu> japa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<michel_> thx, still habe a problem with kmail
<ActionParsnip> japa: do the speakers get audio data via usb? do they not have a standard audio jack?
<ActionParsnip> michel_: sup?
<michel_> i did it just like the guy in the tutorial
<japa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33954/
<ActionParsnip> michel_: did it make sense to what you are trying to do?
<japa> they are from usb
<michel_> kmail says smpt.gmail.com is unknown
<japa> the are counted as a separate soundcard
<japa> *they
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i have installed kde4, but now how do i control my bluetooth device?
<japa> let me know when you find out :P
<ActionParsnip> michel_: http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-gmail-in-evolution-thunderbird-or-kmail.html
<ActionParsnip> japa: what make and model are these things?
<michel_> ActionParsnip: thx, i allreade solved the problem. I wrote smpt instead of smtp :|
<ActionParsnip> silly boy, glad its working
<ActionParsnip> michel_: fyi, thunderbird just asks you fro username and password and does the rest for you
<japa> logitech
<michel_> i know, but i just tried kmail to test it for me
<japa> actually, I managed to get amarok to output toi them after some fiddling
<ActionParsnip> japa: sweet
<japa> but stop doesn't work, strangeley
<ActionParsnip> japa: what model are these, sounds like a PITA
<ActionParsnip> but good old dodgeytech eh
<japa> it's hard to check model, as they are screwed to the lid of my home-made 16kg laptop
<ActionParsnip> haha nice
<japa> but I can't manage to get trhe system sounds to work
<ActionParsnip> japa: you may have to change the sound device they use. Personally i turn them all off as they drive me nuts
<ksvladimir> Have anyone tried using cellwriter in kubuntu ?
<japa> isn't there some kind of global setting?
<ActionParsnip> japa: not necessarily, have a hunt around
<japa> or will I have to manually set it in every program I use that uses dsound?
<ActionParsnip> japa: you may be able to symlink it somehow
<japa> I found a place that looks promising, now I just have to figure out where the speakers are under /dev/*
<japa> YES!!!
<japa> got it
<ActionParsnip> sweet move broseph
<ActionParsnip> HI 5!!
<japa> it was /dev/audio1
<japa> I have a feeling I won't be able to get sound from openttd without a midi sequencer, oh well
<ActionParsnip> hehe openttd is sweet
<ActionParsnip> i love sawyer tune
<japa> ok, thanks for the help.
<mahmoud_> hi every one
<japa> I gotta restart now in the hope i can get adept installeer to run
<mahmoud_> my adept batch dont work
<ActionParsnip> mahmoud_: please explain
<mahmoud_> i want to install my video card but i cant
<ActionParsnip> mahmoud_: what you got?
<mahmoud_> there was an error commiting changes. possinly there was aproblem downloading some package or the commit would break package
<mahmoud_> it the massege appears when i try to download my drive from adpet batch
<ActionParsnip> ive not heard of adept batch
<mahmoud_> look did you now hardware drivers page
<mahmoud_> which contins video card modul
<ActionParsnip> mahmoud_: yes but it differes for each graphics card, theres no use looking at ati documentation if you have an intel onboard thing
<ActionParsnip> thats why I asked what card you have
<mooper> Hi, I am trying to print a PDF duplex via cups onto an OKI printer. I'm using the proprietary Adobe Reader as kpdf will not print duplex. Under the "Driver Ste
<mahmoud_> i had card nvidia geforce 4 modul 7600
<ActionParsnip> thank you
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mahmoud_> ok i will see and come back again
<mahmoud_> thank you actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> mahmoud_: np, if you ask for help and people ask for info, give them it :D
<mooper> ﻿Hi, I am trying to print a PDF duplex via cups onto an OKI printer. I'm using the proprietary Adobe Reader as kpdf will not print duplex. Under the 'Driver Settings' tab in properties it says - Duplex: <Not Installed>. Adobe Reader will not print more that on copy at a time which is rather annoying considering the volume I need to print
<mooper> any ideas
<mooper> ?
<RurouniJones> Howdy all, does anyone know why I have 3 packages that won't upgrade? It is postgreSQL and 2 libraries for it. I am running Hardy. The requested field reads no change but if I change it then things to titsup
<mahmoud_> ok
<ActionParsnip> RurouniJones: what is the message if you run sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> !paste > inteq
<ubottu> inteq, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> mooper: have you installed it corretctly?
<RurouniJones> ActionParsnip: The following packages have been kept back: libpq-dev libpq5 postgresql-8.3
<ActionParsnip> RurouniJones: they get kept back due to the impact. If you want them run sudo apt-get distupgrade
<ActionParsnip> well, type dist then press tab
<RurouniJones> Wait, if I have to upgrade the entire distro to install these packages why are they put in the upgrade list in the first place
<ActionParsnip> RurouniJones: its due to the impact on the system, kernel updates are treated the same
<RurouniJones> I just ran dist-upgrade with exactly the same result
<RurouniJones> Nothing is updated and it just says those three packages were kept back.
<ActionParsnip> RurouniJones: websearch for ubuntu packages have been kept back
<mahmoud_> hi action
<mahmoud_> i had aproblem
<mooper> Action Parsnip, I did now :)
<ActionParsnip> ive seen a few sites on it but dist-upgrade fixed me up
<ActionParsnip> mahmoud_: sup
<RurouniJones> aaaah, uninstallable dependencies
<mahmoud_> look my driver is in hardware drivers alreeady but when i choose enable it show massege that it must download update to driver
<ActionParsnip> RurouniJones: there you go :D
<RurouniJones> wunderbar.
<mahmoud_> when i choose to update it show me the massege which i write to you
<ActionParsnip> mahmoud_: sure, if its too big use pastebin
<mahmoud_> i dont understand this words
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JackWinter> a quick q:  i am on kubuntu hardy and just came back from vacation.  have 140 updates, including kde.  will i upgrade to kde 4.1 if i install or is it still a kde 3 ?
<RurouniJones> KDE3
<RurouniJones> You have to specifically choose a KDE4 installation
<JackWinter> RurouniJones: thanks, that's reassuring.  and still pulseaudio free ?
<RurouniJones> Should be
<JackWinter> RurouniJones: cool, that would create major hassles for me :)
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter: you'll have both installed
<JackWinter> i removed the small parts that hardy came with.  created probs for me.
<JackWinter> browsing the updates show no pa so i should be safe :)
<JackWinter> ok, thanks here goes nothing :)
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> I'm having flash sound problem I'm not having them under gnome can anyone help me?
<tacosarecool> Anyone?
<JackWinter> tacosarecool: sorry no idea, what is the problem?
<JackWinter> i have sound in flash
<JackWinter> think i'm running an old version still :)
<tacosarecool> More sounds come out in gnome for some reason
<JackWinter> so you have some sound ?
<tacosarecool> Like that pidgin beep I can hear it in gnome but not in kde yes I have some sound
<JackWinter> then i have no idea how to help..
<tacosarecool> I know something that would help
<tacosarecool> Not the sound
<tacosarecool> But kubuntu is sorta being unreliable where can I disable gui effects?
<JackWinter> system settings - notifications ?
<tacosarecool> Jack by the way I installed ubuntu then kubuntu
<JackWinter> you mean you added kde to ubuntu ?  i tried adding gnome to kubuntu once and was less than impressed with the result.
<JackWinter> there are many other differences between the 2 than the window manager
<JackWinter> me thinks the best is seperate partitions with possible a shared home
<michel> how i can set KDE 4.1 as default?
<JackWinter> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<michel> i allready installed KDE 4.1 but its not default
<BenPa85> hi
<JackWinter> don't know more than that ;)
<BenPa85> is it necessary to open ports for bittornado?
<mrsimon> Hi, if I install the beta of ibex will updates take me all the way to the release in October?
<JackWinter> BenPa85: no, but it works better with open ports
<BenPa85> JackWinter: ah thx, can you tell me how I can open the necessary ports?
<wheelsfire> hello
<BenPa85> JackWinter: I've configurated the port forwarding in the router, but which command should I use to open the ports on linux?
<wheelsfire> Hey guys.
<wheelsfire> I just had a problem
<wheelsfire> Joining the Ubuntu server.
<wheelsfire> It says that im banned
<wheelsfire> when i just registered?
<JackWinter> i forwarded the ports in my routers nat translation.  on kubuntu itself i didn't have to change anything, but havent configured a seperate firewall
<wheelsfire> Can someone help me?
<BenPa85> JackWinter: ah k, I haven't a seperate firewall, too. But I wasn't sure if there is one in kubuntu per default ...
<JackWinter> in that case it should probably work well.  mind you i'm using ktorrents (when i use them at all)
<wheelsfire> Can someone tell me if there something wrong with the ubuntu server or not?
<JackWinter> wheelsfire: you are here no ?
<wheelsfire> Yes
<wheelsfire> Im in kubuntu
<BenPa85> JackWinter: k, at first I used ktorrent too, but my tracker forced me to use bittornado ...
<wheelsfire> Im trying to get into ubuntu.
<wheelsfire> I just registered
<wheelsfire> and it says that im banned from it.
<JackWinter> wheelsfire: so you are banned from the channel ?
<wheelsfire> Yeh
<wheelsfire> But i just registered
<JackWinter> wheelsfire: try another nick ?
<wheelsfire> and i was going on it for my first time.
<JoshOvki> wheelsfire: why where you banned?
<wheelsfire> I dunno!
<wheelsfire> I just registered my account
<wheelsfire> and it says i am banned
<wheelsfire> I couldn't get in
<JackWinter> but you are not banned from the server, since you here.  don't know all that much about irc...
<wheelsfire> ok
<wheelsfire> Anyway.
<wheelsfire> Im trying to make my own game for Ubuntu.
<BenPa85> JackWinter: do you know a way to check if my client is connectable?
<wheelsfire> What software would i need?
<BenPa85> lol
<RurouniJones> er
<BenPa85> wheelsfire: are you sure you want to develop a game, even when you don't know what you need for it?
<RurouniJones> wheelsfire: If you need to ask that question you probably need to start easier, like, do you know C or C++?
<wheelsfire> I know
<wheelsfire> HTML
<wheelsfire> GML
<wheelsfire> DM
 * JoshOvki can see where this is going
<JackWinter> BenPa85: try getting some torrents ?
<wheelsfire> erm.
<wheelsfire> Visual basic
<wheelsfire> and Pascal
<wheelsfire> I know 5 programming languages
<wheelsfire> and im 16
<RurouniJones> ok wheelsfire. Before you go thinking about games, start simple with C++
<JoshOvki> i can count 4, HTML isnt a programming language
<wheelsfire> GML, is a mixture of C in it
<BenPa85> JackWinter: ok, thought there is some service out there that can check if my client is connectable ..
<wheelsfire> so is DM
<wheelsfire> i know a little bit of C
<JackWinter> BenPa85: probably is, but i have no idea ;)
<RurouniJones> http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/ - All you need is an editor and gcc
<BenPa85> JackWinter: ok thanks :)
<revolutionize> i was just woundering something.  i did put a avi to a dvd lastnight and I did test it out this morroning and the sound was all messed up, can anyone help fix the sound so it doesn't sound all messed up i used devede to convert avi to dvd???
<wheelsfire> ok
<JackWinter> ok, off to reboot to try the updated kernel
 * JoshOvki sits back and watches the channel
<revolutionize> does anyone know how to work Devede?
<revolutionize> does anyone know how to to work Devede???
<JoshOvki> !repeat | revolutionize
<ubottu> revolutionize: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<revolutionize> now i'm hav'n problem's with KTorrent, every time i click on it, it doesn't come it, it's like it shut'sdown the second i click on it, can anyone help me get KTorrent to work?
<JoshOvki> revolutionize:  have you read this   http://blogcritics.org/archives/2007/02/05/150718.php   ?
<revolutionize> no but i will thnx
<wheelsfire> im also having trouble with loading my erm.
<wheelsfire> i fixed it
<wheelsfire> its ok
<wheelsfire> sorry
<revolutionize> does anyone know how to get ktorrent to work?
<revolutionize> everytime i click on it to start it it shut's down @ about 2 second's from me click'n on it
<revolutionize> ???
<JoshOvki> hehehe thats a good one.. ktorrent...work HAHHAHA. not without the sarcasm i find it has lots of problems, use azureus
<JoshOvki> sp/not/now
<JoshOvki> *i use azureus i should say
<revolutionize> oh ok, but u don't have to make fun of me just cuz i use ktorrent & u use azureus
<JoshOvki> revolutionize: i wasnt making fun of you
<JoshOvki> i was making fun of ktorrent
<revolutionize> there both bittorrent client's so what does it make a differnce what bitclient that i use?
<revolutionize> ok
<JackWinter> and what is wrong with ktorrent ?
<JackWinter> seems to work well here
<revolutionize> everytime i click on it, it doesn't come up on my screen, it's like it shut's down rite away
<JoshOvki> i find ktorrent too limited in feature and as revolutionize is finding out, it doesnt always work
<JoshOvki> revolutionize: try typing   ktorrent   into a konsolve
<JoshOvki> *konsole
<JoshOvki> should give you some output on whats going wrong
<JackWinter> does it appear in the lower right corner ?  in that case it's running and you just have to click on it's icon
 * JoshOvki will be right back have to get coffee before i go take people climbing
<JackWinter> about featurs i have no idea.  don't use torrents very much.  seemed like ktorrent did all i asked from it
<revolutionize> hahahahahahaha lol i'm such a *uck'n stupid it does appear in the lower rite corner the reason why i didn't see it is cuz i have my tastbar hidd'n cuz i'm use'n Ksmoothdock & gDesklet's lol
<ahox> Hi, is there some way to make updatedb go through samba mounts, too?
<Cabs> i installed kde4.1
<Cabs> i accidentally set it as the default login
<Cabs> how do i set kde as the default login
<bazhang> Cabs, in login window session
<Cabs> bazhang: i didnt see an option
<Cabs> in the login window
<mahmoud_> hi
<mahmoud_> i cant change sources.list and save
<bazhang> Cabs, should be a small icon that looks like a document to the lower right of where you type in name and password
<Cabs> and what is the option?
<bazhang> mahmoud_, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cabs> to get kde to be the default again and nto kde4.1
<tacosarecool> So did anyone hear install kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<bazhang> tacosarecool, yes
<tacosarecool> I have a problem some sounds aren't playing
<tacosarecool> Like that pidgin beep
<tacosarecool> and flash sound
<Cabs> bazhang: what is the option?
<mahmoud_> thank you bazhang it works
<bazhang> Cabs, which option do you speak of?
<bazhang> mahmoud_, :)
<Cabs> to set kde to be the default
<Cabs> and not kd4
<Cabs> kde 4.1
<tacosarecool> I have kde not kde 4
<tacosarecool> But KDM is the default but I think gnome might be the default
<heath__> anyone know where I can read through konqueror's cache on the command line
<Cabs> brb
<tacosarecool> So bazhang can you help me please?
<bazhang> tacosarecool, to do what
<tacosarecool> To fix the flash sound
<tacosarecool> I did the lib
<tacosarecool> It works fine under gnome
<tacosarecool> But not kde
<Guest71513> #ubuntu-tr
<Guest71513> #pardus
<Guest71513> #pardusgeyik
<bazhang> Gokturk, /join #channelname
<Gokturk> what
<Guest16641> ?
<Guest16641> ?
<tacosarecool> hello
<mahmoud_> hi every one
<mahmoud_> ho can i update to kde4.1
<tacosarecool> Don't bother
<tacosarecool> Don't do it!
<mahmoud_> why
<tacosarecool> It's not ready I think
<tacosarecool> I can read up
<tacosarecool> But
<tacosarecool> It looks like it's not ready ye
<tacosarecool> t
<mahmoud_> ok man thanks for your advice
<mahmoud_> look
<tacosarecool> Though it might fix my flash problem maybe just maybe but I don't want linux to be broken even more
<mahmoud_> i had problem with flash
<tacosarecool> I installed kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<tacosarecool> In gnome flash works fine
<mahmoud_> ok
<mahmoud_> i had aproblem with my network
<tacosarecool> But this is sound
<tacosarecool> Flash sound
<tacosarecool> Every other sound works
<tacosarecool> :(
<mahmoud_> i had aproblem with my network
<tacosarecool> Ok
<mahmoud_> i can chat ping to any site but cant browes pages
<mahmoud_> i tried ubuntu 8.04 opensuse 11 fedora 9 and kubuntu 8.04
<mahmoud_> but i had the same problem
<tacosarecool> Oh yeah
<tacosarecool> In synaptic or adept install libflashsupport
<mahmoud_> with windows it was workung so good
<tacosarecool> That should fix it at least on gnome
<mahmoud_> it isnt flash problem it is aproblem in any site
<tacosarecool> mahmoud
<mahmoud_> i am with you
<tacosarecool> Did you get your graphics drivers for linux?
<mahmoud_> yes
<tacosarecool> Oh ok
<mahmoud_> nvidia 7600
<tacosarecool> Try on synaptic reload there may of been something you missed
<mahmoud_> geforce 4
<mahmoud_> how ??
<tacosarecool> Wait your on kubuntu
<mahmoud_> yes
<tacosarecool> system then adept manager then fetch updates
<tacosarecool> I have synaptic because I installed kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<mahmoud_> it now updating
<mahmoud_> but so slow
<tacosarecool> Staying inside lying in bed noticing something that's not fair
<Suicidal_Failure> noticing what?
<tacosarecool> Sorry I just felt like posting lyrics from a song
<mahmoud__> hi
<Suicidal_Failure> no need to apologise bro, plenty of other people here will jump on you and tell you to go the off topic channel
<Suicidal_Failure> me, I dont really care
<JackWinter> he's gone now, i still think he should install kubuntu on it's own partition, because there are more differences than just the window manager.  among other things pulseaudio which might explain why he has probs with the sound...
<Suicidal_Failure> JackWinter: your probably spot on actually
<JackWinter> i am fearing the day when kubuntu comes with pa as default.  i use jackd on one soundcard and all the rest on the onboard.  couldn't get it all working with pa...
<JackWinter> oh well, either it will work or i'll have to remove pa again :)
<JackWinter> Suicidal_Failure: think i told him that but he didn't listen :)
<Suicidal_Failure> heh
<Suicidal_Failure> i dont think kubuntu will ever come with pa though, as it will eventually move to kde4 by default which doesnt use pa
<JackWinter> ah, that sounds like good news.  i've managed to get sound in kde, amarok, kaffeine, secondlife, skype, etc all sharing my onboard card.  my studio i run on another card using the jackd server.
<JackWinter> maybe it's doable in pa, but never managed to get it all to coexist
<Suicidal_Failure> hell, it'll be awhile before kde4 gets any mainstream use i think, i use it, but i can see why people hate it
<tacosarecool> hello
<JackWinter> tacosarecool: if you install kde on top of ubuntu, you don't have a kubuntu installation.  there are other differences among others ubuntu's use of pulse audio.
<JackWinter> tacosarecool: you're best bet to get everything working is to install kubuntu on a seperate partition, and possibly sharing your home between the 2 installs
<JackWinter> tacosarecool: ok, gotta rush, but those are my 2 cents of wisdom for you :)
<tacosarecool> Ok thanks but I guess I'm going to waste my time trying to fix it
<JackWinter> maybe if you install pulseaudio in kubuntu, but i never managed to get everything to work together...
<tacosarecool> What if I get rid of gnome?
<JackWinter> it's still not a kubuntu.  there seem to be several differences.  make more partitions, and use the same home for both installs
<JackWinter> i am not sure about all the differences, but enough to mess you up imo...
<JackWinter> good luck to you :)
<mrsimon> Hi, I can not install kde 4 using the guide on the kubuntu web page, kde-window-manager wont install and so the system get messed up. can someone help?
<mrsimon> sorry I mean 4.1
<Feldegast> i use kubuntu and only enough of gnome to have the X auto config (whatever that is called)
<tacosarecoo1> hello
<mrsimon> hi
<tacosarecoo1> I'm in pidgin now
<tacosarecoo1> I would normally be tacosarecool
<mrsimon> can some one help me get kde 4.1 on to kubuntu 8.04?
<mrsimon> its a fresh install and the instructions on the web page don't work
<emons> hi guys, anybody?
<tacosarecool> hello
<double0> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml ?
<emons> hello, ivegot high speed internet connection but since i use kubuntu it's slower than ever, any idea?
<tacosarecool> emons are you running kubuntu on top of ubuntu?
<mrsimon> double0: thanks for the link but kubuntu-kde4-desktop will not install, it says it is missing the dependancy kde-window-manager and that won't be installed
<incorrect> what is the difference?
<emons> mmm no i dont think so i installed kubuntu
<emons> was using windows before
<tacosarecool> I have kubuntu on top of ubuntu but I can't get the flash to work right
<emons> i formatted and installed kubuntu
<tacosarecool> emons may I pm you?
<emons> dunno what that mean
<double0> Either in the Adept Package Manager or in the terminal, purge kubuntu-kde4-desktop and remove any other kde4 packages you see, then use the terminal and reinstall:
<double0>  
<double0>  
<double0> Code:
<double0> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<double0> The second time it installed for me without errors and I was able to log out and log into KDE 4.
<double0> mrsimon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186672
<emons> mmm is there anyone who can help? my high speed internet goes really slow on kubuntu, the wireless has been automatically set and it works, dunno whatz the prob, any idea?
<lawi> Got a funny problem in Kubuntu. I was in a place with a proxy so I set some proxy settings. As far as I can tell, i have remove the settings but when I run printenv, I still see the HTTP_PROXY variable settings
<mrsimon> double0: thanks, but that seems crazy! I just did a fresh install of kubuntu then followed the instructions on the kubuntu web page to insta kde 4.1 and now I dont have working system
<lawi> konquerer, kopete, etc connect ok but apt is not working
<mrsimon> double0: could you tell me the command to purge kde4 desktop from command line?
<marios> hi
<lawi> hi
<marios> can u  tell me if i can play cs 1.6 at ubuntu?
<marios> anyone plz?
<w8tah> im trying to build kvirc 4 and having the devil of a time getting kde4 support and also phonon support - it uses CMAKE and kde4 -- can anyone please help me --
<marios> fu
<marios> fu
<marios> fufuf
<marios> fufufuf
<marios> fufufufuf
<Pici> marios: You should be abple to play it in wine.
<Pici> marios: stop.
<marios> no:P
<marios> fu:P
<Pici> w8tah: please join #kubuntu-kde4
<marios> xaxaxaxa
<lawi> marios: news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Play-CounterStrike-1-6-in-Linux-38077.shtml
<marios> it doesn;t work on wine
<w8tah> Pici: no prob - thanks - -sorry about that
<Pici> !guidelines | marios
<ubottu> marios: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<emons> Pici can you help? i got high speed internet connection but on linux it goes slow
<Pici> emons: What version of K/Ubuntu are you running?
<emons> kubuntu the last one downloadable with kde3
<double0> mrsimon try Kujaś solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874918
<emons> its called hardy if im not wrong
<Pici> hmm
<lawi> where do I remove proxy settings for apt? Apparently apt is the only app reading the proxy settings. Everything else is running without going through a proxy
<mrsimon> double0: thank you, that is exactly my problem :)
<emons> Pici?
<double0> and did kuja's solution works?
<mrsimon> double0: i'm working on it
<Pici> emons: Is it one site that goes slow? Have you tried one of those internet speed tests?
<double0> let me know m8!
<emons> yes i did pici and the speed test its ok but every site i try to open it takes ages and every file i try to download from p2p its slower than ever, before on xp everythin was running as a bat out of hell and i dont understand why now its going like this, what could it be?
<lawi> Thanx guys for the help on apt - proxy problem
<emons> (browser : firefox - p2p : amule)
<Pici> emons: Are any other programs slow? or does it definitely seem internet related?
<tacosarecool> byer
<tacosarecool> I mean bye
<mrsimon> double0: thanks but i'm going to have to do it another time, looks like it will take a while... thanks for your help
<emons> everything works fine but internet
<tacosarecool> It's a miracle
<tacosarecool> My stuff works now
<tacosarecool> the flash sound
<emons> Pici??
<Pici> emons: You can try editing /etc/modprobe.d/aliases , change the line reading 'alias net-pf-10 ipv6' to 'alias net-pf-10 off #ipv6'
<emons> can u explain what exactly that is and what i would change doing like this? thx
<Pici> emons: All you are doing is disabling ipv6, which can sometimes cause slowdowns in making connections over the internet. Although I havent seen it actually cause problems for a release or two, I'm not sure what else to suggest.
<emons> alright thank u for trying
<emons> yesterday in another channel someone made me type something in the terminal that made come out  my network settings. after i pastebinned it he said that was something wrong
<emons> but then he had to go and couldnt help anymore, suggested me to check the kubuntu guide for the wi-fi connections which i did but according to it everything works fine...
<frybye> Hi - is there a powermanagment facility in kubuntu/kde3 - how to access if yes?
<frybye> - same question from different angle.. how do i access an installed programme that is not listed in the K-Menu - in kde4 I can type the name/part of the name at the top of the menu - in kde3??
<lordpsyan> have you tried krusader?
<lordpsyan> it is a superior file management program. sudo apt-get install krusader
<lordpsyan> you can find your missing programs, config files. etc.
<lordpsyan> has an awesome search feature too. as for getting the missing programs to run.....
<frybye> lordpsyan:  i c but is there no built in way to deal with this sort of situation...?
<lordpsyan> I am sure there is, but I haven't figured it out. :(
<lordpsyan> know anything about ircd-hybrid?
<frybye> ok - perhaps someone else??
<frybye> lordpsyan: what do you use to set power related settings - hibernation and monitor off etc...?
<frybye> ah well...
<frybye> ok folks - found something ...
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hello.
<MiraiWarren0_0> I set up a chroot environment with ubuntu and bound /usr/share/fonts and other directories to corresponding ones in the chroot.  I gave "sudo rm -r /chroot" on it and deleted the directory and now the X server won't start.
<frybye> re: how to I run power management - found appl in "add  applications and programmes" added it - but find no k-menu entry for it...?
<bdizzle> I realize this is going to sound a bit wierd, but what is the closest thing Kubuntu has to a "program files" folder?
<bdizzle> I'm trying to install something from source and am trying to figure out where to put the program folder
<Githzerai> bdizzle: what are u trying to install ?
<bdizzle> Vuze (Azareus)
<Githzerai> bdizzle: how far did u get ?
<bdizzle> I had gotten it to work before with no problems, but I had to reformat computer and am trying to put everything back on
<Githzerai> bdizzle: no, I ment: at wich compile stage are u ?
<bdizzle> supposedly it doesn' need to be compiled, just download the folder and create a link
<bdizzle> its nice
<thefish> bdizzle: there are 2 "standard" places to put things like that: /opt (I prefer this), and /usr/local
<MiraiWarren0_0> How do I get the font "fixed" back to where it belongs?
<bdizzle> ah, thank you
<bdizzle> that was what I was looking for
<thefish> bdizzle: i would put it in /opt/{appname}, then sudo ln -s /opt/{appname}/bin/app-bin /usr/bin
<thefish> of course modify to taste ;)
<bdizzle> what does that last one do? create a link to what?
<Githzerai> bdizzle: and if u want it to be shown in mwnus create .dektop file and put it in /usr/share/applications ;)
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> see, these are some of the things that I wish it would do on its own when installing things, but oh well, its more fun this way
<thefish> bdizzle: for example, if you need to run /opt/zyx/123 to run the app, it will put a link for it in /usr/bin
<bdizzle> ok
<bdizzle> and to get a link to it on the K-menu?
<thefish> bdizzle: you definately dont want it linking stuff all over the place when you install! ;)
<thefish> bdizzle: not 100% sure on that, but id guess right-cliclk, edit menu
<Githzerai> bdizzle: and if u want it to be shown in menus create .desktop file and put it in /usr/share/applications ;)
<thefish> bdizzle: if you are just running from the menu, i wouldnt bother with the /usr/bin link
<bdizzle> ok
<Githzerai> it's a simple shortcut, can't do any harm
<thefish> ah theres the nice way to do it ^^
<bdizzle> I've got a desktop icon for it, but it would be nice to have a link from the K-menu to it
<bdizzle> okay, so I've got the folder in /opt, a link on the desktop to it
<bdizzle> now how do I create the link in the k-menu?   create another desktop link and put it in /usr/share/applications?
<Githzerai> bdizzle: copy the samme one ;)
<Githzerai> just with sudo: sudo cp name.desktop /usr/share/applications
<bdizzle> yeah, done
<Githzerai> mendred: you need to restart kde to have effect, or use kappfinder
<bdizzle> okay, its located in the lost and found folder
<bdizzle> how do I move it into one of the other foldersS?
<mendred> Githzerai
<Githzerai> bdizzle: rc on kmenu and edit menu...
<mendred> :?
<Githzerai> mendred: yap ?
<mendred> Githzerai: umm u asked me to restart kde...i think u meant it for someone else
<bdizzle> ...didn't know about that
<bdizzle> meh, it keeps saying it doesn't like being in /opt as it can't access folder as it is in a root folder
<Githzerai> mendred: sorry, ;)
<bdizzle> is it better to just put the folder in the home directory?
<Githzerai> bdizzle: if u like or u can change permissions for that folder in opt
<bdizzle> how?
<bdizzle> chmod?
<Githzerai> bdizzle: or kdesu konqueror for right click fun ;)
<bdizzle> ...
<bdizzle> wait, if there is a gui way to do it, its easier
<bdizzle> how do I do this Githzerai?
<SILVERBULLET4779> I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm wondering if you can play any windows video games on ubutu?
<Githzerai> bdizzle:  kdesu konqueror, rc on folder, coose permissions, and set them way u like ;)
<SILVERBULLET4779> can someone help?
<Pici> !wine | SILVERBULLET4779
<ubottu> SILVERBULLET4779: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bdizzle> gotcha
<bdizzle> even though it is owned by root?
<SILVERBULLET4779> cool
<SILVERBULLET4779> thnx
<mooper> SILVERBULLET4779: what games?
<Pici> SILVERBULLET4779: Check the appdb for specific apps.
<Githzerai> bdizzle: thats why u run konqueror with kdesu
<bdizzle> point taken
<SILVERBULLET4779> main game is Red Alert 2 and Yuri's Revenge
<SILVERBULLET4779> I know there old
<SILVERBULLET4779> I'm addicted
<bazhang> !appdb | SILVERBULLET4779 check here
<ubottu> SILVERBULLET4779 check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<house2> hey, i'm trying to use the kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, when booting it hangs on "starting Hardware abstraction layer hald", any idea how to solve that? or is there a simple way to boot without hald enabled?
<eagles0513875> how do i remotly connect to my linux box from a vista pc
<house2> eagles0513875: you could use ssh or vnc or whatever?
<bazhang> house2, did you md5 the iso as well as burning at low speed and doing the disk integrity check?
<house2> bazhang: yes, all fine
<bazhang> house2, what boot params did you try
<eagles0513875> ohhh putty but i have been having issues with it connecting to my x server on here ill have to try it out
<house2> bazhang: the default ones, i just removed "splash" to get the boot messages
<bazhang> house2, this is with broadcom card?
<house2> err wait
<house2> seems it has nothing to do with hald
<house2> rebooted, now it hangs on "starting avahi mDNS/DNS-SD Daemon"
<kane> hi
<house2> guess the error is somewhere deeper
<eagles0513875> !hi | kane
<ubottu> kane: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<house2> bazhang: nope
<kane> I just installed Ubuntu but my wireless card broadcom 4311 is not working
<kane> i mean Kubuntu
<kane> I just installed Kubuntu but my wireless card broadcom 4311 is not working
<kane> is there a reason why?
<bazhang> house2, just looking through launchpad for that
<eagles0513875> kane: depending on what broadcom card u have a driver might not have been reverse engineerred for it yet mine is a 4306 and they have a driver for it
<eagles0513875> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<eagles0513875> kane: try that link
<kane> ok
<house2> bazhang: well, yeah, given that the error is random, it's somewhat difficult to search for that
<bazhang> house2, it sometimes starts okay or hangs every time
<house2> bazhang: it hangs every time, just not always at the same step
<dima> тут есть русские?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<harpreet> how do i compile ar5007 driver from exe file?
<bazhang> harpreet, why do you want to compile that driver
<Jckl> anyone sync there windows mobile phone with linux
<kane> Ok how do i know which driver my broadcom 4311 uses
<Jckl> whenever i run sudo synce-serial-start it just sits tehre
<harpreet> bazhang: because i have no driver for my wireless card and i have to make .ini file from exe driver to put it in place
<kane> any help
<thefish> Jckl: might be another way round a "direct" sync - have a look at my.funambol.com
<kane> Ok how do i know which driver my broadcom 4311 uses
<Jckl> the main reason i want to sync is so i can transfer files
<kane> Ok which kernel does Kubuntu currently uses
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff kane read that
<jussi01> kane: do uname -a to find out
<kane> No way i am not using ndiswrapper
<kane> Jussie01 do i type that in the terminal
<harpreet> bazhang: any way to compile it? i did it so long ago and i forgot
<harpreet> bazhang: i have exe file of the driver
<bazhang> B43-fwcutter kane
<kane> Use that to extract the frimware
<kane> But where can i get i get the frimware
<tjansson-2> I have exchanged the motherboard on a old server (ubuntu 6.06.02) with a new  asrock k8nf6p-vsta. The only problem is that nic is not reconized. Does anybody know which kernel module to load?
<bazhang> kane, you were asking this earlier; did you lose the links that were given you at that time?
<bazhang> harpreet, this is for eeepc?
<kane> no i said i don't want to use ndiswrapper
<kane> Can you give the download link for Ubuntu Feisty
<bazhang> kane, you were given links to the firmware as well; did you not bookmark those?
<kane> yes i did
<bazhang> kane, then use that link.
<kane> but it don't work
<kane> When i type lspci nothing shows up
<harpreet> bazhang: it is for atheros AR5007 802.11 driver
<kane> about the broadcom
<bazhang> kane, saying it doesnt work wont get much help; you need to specify what you tried and the exact errors you got.
<bazhang> harpreet, just curious as that is the same as the eeepc
<kane> brb
<ubunturos> is there a #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> ubunturos, yes
<ubunturos> bazhang: hmm, ok.
<alex_> i have wm6 and kubuntu 8.04 I can syncronize, but i can not use gprs with synce. Does anybody know who do this?
<shane_> anyone have an idea of what prog i use to install videos into my ipod nano
<bazhang> shane_, you on gnome or kde
<shane_> xfce so all
<bazhang> gtkpod may do
<shane_> nope i use it for music but i cant figure out vid
<bazhang> floola fails in my experience and gpixpod is outdated
<house2> bazhang: i just got "Buffer I/0 error on device fd0,lodical block", i unplugged my floppy drive and hope it's working now
<eagles0513875> anyone have experience with putty and x11 forwarding
<Jckl> anyone used synce-serial?
<eagles0513875> awww how do i get invited to the putty channel cuz i am having some issues
<Jckl> i got it to connect to my phone but synce-trayicon is not showing it is connected
<harpreet> bazhang: i found out , it has to be with cabextract or unshield
<harpreet> bazhang: btw ty
<bazhang> harpreet, nicely done :)
<eagles0513875>  im having some issues i have x11 forwarding enabled prior to logging in but i get no x shoing up is it cuz i have this monitor on up here
<eagles0513875> this is with putty
<alex_> when i use wine and ati x1650 i got screen divided on two parts with graphical artefacts. Does anybody know who to solve this trouble?
<eagles0513875> alex_: try #winehq channel
<alex_> anybody use gprs with wm6 devices on ubuntu hardy?
<alex_> eagles0513875: thanks
<eagles0513875> alex_: no prob
<kane> ok
<kane> how can i access the terminal in Kubuntu
<house2> like under every other distro :)
<ubunturos> kane: Press Alt+F2, and then type 'konsole'
<kane> ok thank you
<MetaMorfoziS> !eee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee
<MetaMorfoziS> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Guest82148> #ubuntu-tr
<Guest82148> #pardus
<Guest82148> #pardusgeyik
<kane> When i enter ispci this is the output bash: ispci: command not found
<alex_> maybe u need lspci?
<kane> its a L
<alex_> yes )
<kane> ok thank you
<Jckl> my windows mobile shows it is connected but synce-trayicon says no device connect.. anyone got an idea why?
<Jckl> or a way i can browse my phone
<wthoang> kubuntu irc is cooler than the ubuntu irc...lol...soz
<kane> Yes My network card shows up but i can't connect to internet:-(
<kane> anyone here
<kane> That can help
<kane> Can this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty help me connect my broadcom 4311 to Kubuntu
<eagle051387> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kane>  Can this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty help me connect my broadcom 4311 to Kubuntu
<kane> is the bcm43xx-fwcutter included with Kubuntu
<eagle051387> kane it should be downloaded automatically when u download the firmware for me
<kane> where can i get the frimware
<eagle051387> kane in gutsy there is a restricted hardware manager which will detect ur non open source hardware and install the necessary drivers for u right now on feisty ur making things harder for urself
<eagle051387> it should be in repos
<kane> Eagle so you recommend i get Ubuntu fiesty
<eagle051387> no gutsy or hardy
<kane> Which one you recommend
<eagle051387> im on hardy
<kane> ok hardy then
<eagle051387> thing is im not sure if there are bugs with connecting to secured wireless networks cuz i have had some issues in regards to that
<eagle051387> kane also u can do an upgrade btw
<eagle051387> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eagle051387> kane check out that link
<kane> So once i get hardy it will automacticy dectect the hardware and install the driver for my braodcom 4311
<eagle051387> yes even of ur video card most likely
<eagle051387> i know it did for mine
<eagle051387> both video and wifi
<kane> Thank you so much Eagle
<eagle051387> kane no prob i try my best
<eagle051387> Githzerai u think u could help me wiht my putty issue
<Githzerai> eagle051387: Honestly, I haven't been using win for a quite long time....... ;) But let's try....
<eagle051387> ok im having issues with getting x11forwarded from my linux box to this windows box i have putty and cygwin
<lollydays> is there a way to change the adblock in konqueror so that it just displays a white or black image instead of that ugly red circle with the slash
<kane> eagle did it work before you updated that os or after becuase i can't update i don't have wired connection
<eagle051387> kane ? what u mean
<kane> Eagle did wifi work for you before you ungraded the system or after you upgraded
<eagle051387> in feisty it was a headache
<kane> and do i have to have wired internet to complete the process
<eagle051387> to upgrade yes u do
<kane> but will it work before upgrade or after
<wthoang> bb everyone...and to say...the guys who help here...are absolutely awesome
<kane> Is Ubuntu 8.04.1 uses Hardy
<eagle051387> not sure bout the .1
<kane> Does Ubuntu 8.04.1 uses Hardy
<kane> So which uses hardy
<eagle051387> 8.04 i think the .1 is with kde 4.1 im not sure
<eagle051387> can anyone clarify this for me and kane plz
<alex_> 8.04.1 - LTS
<kane> oh thank you
<kane> So i once installed i have to upgrade to make my broadcom work
<kane> So i once installed i have to upgrade to make my broadcom work
<eagle051387> once u install hardy u just have to run the restricted manager which downloads the appropriate pkgs installs em then reboot and it should work
<kane> So to download the restricted manager i have to go to add or remove programs?
<eagle051387> no it comes included with it
<eagle051387> im saying to download the firmware for ur wifi card
<francesco_> !it
<francesco_> !it
<francesco_> lol
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kane> do you know where i can get the frimware
<eagle051387> from the repositories
<ScorpKing> kane: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx ?
<kane> lol i don't know what repositetories is please don't be mad
<kane> yes i bookmarked it and will read it once i get Hardy installed
<ScorpKing> kane: i always used that page when i had my broadcom card.
<ScorpKing> !repo | kane
<ubottu> kane: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ScorpKing> that might be helpfull ;)
<alex_> anybody use gprs with wm6 devices on ubuntu hardy?
<Pici> !compiz | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kane> So first get Ubuntu Hardy
<kane> ok how do i get the frimware
<ScorpKing> kane: i see that things have changed for 8.04
<dasYogi> howdy folks
<ScorpKing> kane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43 looks like the page you need now
<dasYogi> anyone here know anything about sfpt...I need to set up a Windows SFTP server to access from Linux
<dasYogi> I can do it in Linux systems
<kane> hey Das
<dasYogi> kane: whats up man
<dasYogi> got wifi working yet
<kane> no :-(
<Pici> dasYogi: If you're trying to setup a windows server, I suggest you ask in ##windows :)
<ScorpKing> dasYogi: google for - windows sftp server
<kane> Das can you help
<dasYogi> Pici: LOL thanks man. I get it
<dasYogi> ScorpKing: sorry, i guess I just wanted to know if it is easier to have client on Win and server on Linux...
<dasYogi> kane: u tried auto-ndiswrapper yet?
<ScorpKing> dasYogi: google is your friend. ;)
<kane> I don't want to use ndiswrapper
<kane> I hate windows
<dasYogi> kane: what do u mean? ndiswrapper just uses the win driver that's all
<kane> but there is a easier way
<kane> I just need to be understood
<dasYogi> kane: jusdgin from yesterday and today, I think ndsiwrapper is easier for u
<brecht_> hi room, is it possible to edit the Applications menu in KDE 4.1? If so, how? I have some things there from an old GNOME installation I'd like to remove, and some icons I want to set (e.g. Thunderbird has no icon right now)
<ScorpKing> just install the new b43 and b43-legacy drivers
<kane> I have a question how do you install them?
<kane> Installing a drivers in linux is more harder than windows
<engineer> more harder doesn't exist, just say harder
<kane> ok
<ScorpKing> kane: i have to go see my landlord but i can try to help you when i get back
<pave> joo
<kane> ok
<kane> thanks man
<dasYogi> kane: look at this guide http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-new
<kane> ok
<dasYogi> kane: read this also http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmwareinstallation
<kane> Ok which driver am  i using then
<frantheonlyster> Het I need some help. My Acer Aspire 5673 Wlmi has no sound, using Hardy Heron 8.04 nothing on the forums seems to word for me
<kane> Das which driver am i using
<kane> is the the first one mentioned
<dasYogi> kane: depends on you firmware...mine is version4, try the legacy one
<mooper> how do I get pping going?
<kane> how do you check which version
<kane> brb
<dasYogi> kane: lspci -m
<dasYogi> kane: should say something like "Ethernet Controller" "Broadcom Corp..." BCM4xxx
<bazhang> he quit
 * MetaMorfoziS brb
<Guest63693> #ubuntu-tr
<Guest63693> #pardus
<Guest63693> #pardusgeyik
<andrei_> привет
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amerigo> ! ser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ser
<sec> ci sono?
<amerigo> ci fai...
<alex_> andrei_: говори уж если пришел )
 * ScorpKing is back..
<sec> primo viaggetto in rete con kubuntu,,,,,,,,,,,,
<andrei_> а что я молчу?
<andrei_> ты откуда.?
<Dolo> anyone here use  usplash?
<alex_> с Хабаровска )
<ScorpKing> Dolo: most people here use usplash
<Dolo> dude
<Dolo> i been trying to follow the usplash tutorial since yesterday
<Dolo> havent had any luck
<Dolo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Dolo> is there another way other than this tutorial?
<Dolo> or a way to just open the .so file and put in my own image?
<ScorpKing> Dolo: i made my own usplash theme with the help of someone that knows it pretty well. let me get a link for you
<ScorpKing> Dolo: here it is - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/kubuntu3d?content=75385 - download it and change the pictures. if you have any problems feel free to contact me
<Dolo> do you have to be using kubuntu? or will it work on regular ubuntu
<ScorpKing> Dolo: it will work with any of the *ubuntu
<ScorpKing> ubuntu distros*
<Dolo> on ubuntu the only way ive seen to get a new boot splash is from .so file
<Dolo> is there a page that shows how to install tihs?
<ScorpKing> Dolo: yes. download that link i gave you and read through the README file. all the info and scripts are there
<Dolo> cool
<Dolo> brb
<noaxess_kubuntu> hi all
<noaxess_kubuntu> my kdm login screen has i resolution of 1980 x 640.. any idea where to change that? after login i get the normal 1024x768 screen
<xanax`> hello
<Deepthought> in X-Chat, is there a way to switch of all the 'xxx-has left channel'  / 'xxx-has joined' messages ?   Or better, redirect them to another tab ?
<anom01y> how do you add applications to firefox so it knows how to open downloaded files (ie. torrentz opens azureus)
<anom01y> alsa: is azureus only usable by one user at a time in kde ?
<anom01y> er also:
<ScorpKing> anom01y: under prefenses in the edit menu in firefox i think
<anom01y> ScorpKing: yeah no that doesnt work that whole section is blank
<anom01y> "applications"
<anom01y> lol
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<anom01y> firefox has never had a good "open with"
<ScorpKing> yeah even thunderbird. most annoying
<anom01y> mine is stuck trying to open torrents with a torrent client I uninstalled ages ago
<anom01y> about:conf doesnt work
<ScorpKing> try to google it
<anom01y> yeah I've been working on this for an hour
<ShadowBelmolve> anyone know if "Kubuntu 8.04.1 KDE 4 Remix" come with KDE 4.0 or 4.1?
<Nyad> how do I install another language?
<ScorpKing> Nyad: look in kcontrol
<Nyad> ScorpKing: I missed the button completely, thanks, I didn't see it before
<ScorpKing> np :)
<richip> hola disculpen alguien habla español
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nyad> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<richip> y como puedo entrar ahi es la primera vez que uso este irc
<ScorpKing> how do i share a printer in 8.04? 7.10 was easy but i have no luck with 8.04. any ideas?
<Vi5in> Hello
<Vi5in> I'm using a kubuntu livecd to recover some data with foremost
<Vi5in> I am doing sudo foremost -t jpg < /dev/sda1
<Vi5in> but it says /dev/sda1: Permission denied
<gokorn> hi
<gokorn> how to set up when i close the laptop it shutdowns or go to hibarnate like in windowS?
<Vi5in> any idea how i can get it to use /dev/sda1
<gokorn> is it posiblle?
<noaxess_kubuntu> Vi5in: just motn /dev/sda1 first to eg. /media/sda1
<noaxess_kubuntu> mount
<Vi5in> ah, ok
<Vi5in> let me try that
<Vi5in> noaxess_kubuntu: that didn't do it. I need the actual device. but I got around it by doing sudo -i
<Vi5in> and then running foremost
<gokturk_> #pardus
<gokturk_> #pardusgeyik
<blackout> Hello all, can anyone tell me how to update my kubuntu version. I installed it off a spare 7.10 live CD, and I want to now update it to 8.04 with KDE 4.0/4.1
<blackout> ..anyone?
<Schijnn> Can someone help me figure out how to get DVDs to play?  I get a notification saying the disc was loaded, but when I try to play it, I just get the 'window closed' sound.
<Schijnn> blackout - If you run Adept, there's an option in the Adept menu to do a safe upgrade or a full upgrade.
<blackout> Thanks Schijnn
<blackout> Schijnn, it's not allowing me to click on the "Full Update" Tab, any clue why?
<Schijnn> No idea.  There's a way you can do it with apt-get, via the console.  It's something like 'apt-get dist-upgrade', but I'm not sure exactly.
<blackout> Hm, should have thought of that.
<blackout> apt-get upgrade.
 * blackout slaps self...
<blackout> Any clue how I set up a root password?
<blackout> so I don't have to use Sudo
<chimo> blackout: sudo passwd root
<engineer> sudo su
<engineer> passwd
<ScorpKing> !sudo engineer , blackout , chimo
<ubottu> ScorpKing: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScorpKing> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blackout> Thank you Chimo
<blackout> Anyone know why I keep getting this when I attempt to do most apt-get procedures?
<blackout> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<blackout> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<chimo> blackout: Np. You should read the link above, though :)
<chimo> blackout: do you have Adept running while trying to use "apt-get" ?
<blackout> Yeah, just noticed that.. thanks..
 * blackout slaps self again...
<engineer> "is another process using it?!"
<engineer> seems clear to me
<blackout> Yeah I know.
<blackout> Wasn't thinking.
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tim> how do i install flashplugon on kubuntu 8.04 x64?
<willluongo> tim: The easiest way is to install the non-free adobe plugin in Adept
<tim> apt-get and than?
<pave> joo
<pave> eiku ei
<willluongo> tim: use aptitude search adobe
<ScorpKing> tim: i think it is in kubunt-restricted-extras
<tim> thanks i got ot
<tim> it
<pave> ihahaa
<willluongo> tim: it is apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pave> moi
<Daisuke_Laptop> pave: if you have a question, ask.  if not, stop it.
<javi> helloooo
<Chabacano> hi, in what package is  kcmshell4?
<ScorpKing> !find kcmshell4
<ubottu> File kcmshell4 found in kdebase-runtime, kdebase-runtime-dbg
<Chabacano> I already have kdebase-runtime, but not kcmshell4, only kcmshell for kde 3.5.8
<bry3n> #ubuntu-fr
<wishie> i had my temp sensors for my laptop working in ubuntu, and now ive installed kubuntu, and i cant seem to get them to work.. dont both DE's use lm-sensors for this information ?
<TimS> How do I make Compiz auto start?
<wishie> by setting it in the desktop effects section ?
<TimS> wishie: KDE3?
<wishie> quite sure thats where i did it
<wishie> maybe not..
<wishie> you could also use fusion-icon, if you really wanted to
<wishie> just trying to remember how i did it
<TimS> I have it, but it doesn't auto-start compiz
<wishie> it should, if it was set to compiz when it was exited cleanly
<ScorpKing> TimS: echo "compiz --replace" > .kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh
<wishie> thats not the cleanest way to do it ScorpKing
<wishie> i dont have that crap, and mine autostarts..just trying to remember how i set it
<ScorpKing> wishie: you have "restore last session" selected in session management then
<TimS> Thanks.
<ScorpKing> wich means that it will start all apps that was running when you logged out again when you log back in
<wishie> hmm
<ScorpKing> ;)
<wishie> "Restore previous session" in kcontrol
<ScorpKing> yep
<wishie> although i never SET that
<ScorpKing> i think its default
<wishie> hmm, here is a good question..
<emons> hello, my high speed internet connection runs slower than ever on kubuntu hardy, could that depend on my ufw settings? here's a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/34144/
<wishie> when you press "logout" on the K menu, it fades the screen to grey.. can i stop this ?
<ScorpKing> emons: i think somewhere is a TCPDelay option but i have no idea where it is.
<emons> ScorpKing: im getting crazy, it takes ages to load each page...
<ScorpKing> i used it on some ubuntu server a few years ago.
<emons> i looked on the kubuntu guide to see if i could find something... nothing
<emons> i spent the afternoon trying to understand why its so slow, please someone help or ill commit suicide :D
<ScorpKing> haha
 * ScorpKing hands emons a polished bullet..
<ScorpKing> emons: i'm busy searching on google to see if i can find something
<emons> a knife would be better, i dont have a gun, du think a bullet would still work if i just hit myself with it? lol
<ScorpKing> emons: maybe this works. not sure how safe or good it will be though - http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2007/05/disable-ip-v6-to-speed-up-feisty.html
<philippe_> bonsoir
<emons> isnt it for feisty? i run hardy, thank u anyway :D
<ScorpKing> emons: it might know a few braincells lose ;)
<ScorpKing> emons: no idea. it should work in 8.04 as well
<emons> turning off ipv6 yes it will speed the connection up but at the same time it would make it more accessible and less anonymous
<daskReech> !GFS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfs
<daskReech> Curse you bot!
 * ScorpKing slaps ubottu..
<ScorpKing> emons: still looking for other options
<daskReech> Anyone knows if Hardy supports GFS?
<emons> thanks ScorpKing
<wishie> when you press "logout" on the K menu, it fades the screen to grey.. can i stop this ?
<daskReech> and as an addendum to that can I run GFS and DRBD ?
<ScorpKing> emons: i don't see much online about network speed. only some kernel stuff and this - http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/116165.html
<mpsan> Anyone know why I get "no write access to /home/ubuntu/.ICEauthority" and can't start kshserver?
<ScorpKing> mpsan: are you running a program with sudo or as root?
<ScorpKing> hmm.. that won't be it
<mpsan> I installed on a pendrive (pendrivelinux). All OK, then I created a root password and added me as a user. I can boot but get the above and it does let ME log in.
<mpsan> I can log in after I ignore the message
<ScorpKing> mpsan: what does ls -l  /home/ubuntu/.ICEauthority show?
<tim> i have no sound, i tried to install the driver for a creative x-fi card, but there was an error message, but after rebooting i had no more sound
<wishie> anyone know where in /sys/bus/acpi/ i can read my cpu temp from ?
<mpsan> I will try that but the GUI filemanager does not show the file not sure how to set it to show hidden files.
<ScorpKing> wishie: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<mpsan> Can we still get MC   Midnight commander/ I tried and it does not find a pkg anywhere
<wishie> ScorpKing: ahh, close, but helped me find it.. its /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZS1/ and TZS0/ here
<wishie> thanks
<ScorpKing> mpsan: sudo apt-get install mc
<ScorpKing> wishie: yw :)
<ScorpKing> wishie: it seems to be different depending what cpu you have btw
<mpsan> ok...I will try that. I got Firefox that way!
<ScorpKing> mpsan: another usefull command is - aptitude search <programname>
<mpsan> OK...will try now...thank you
<daskReech> apt-cache search too :)
<ScorpKing> ah yes. i never use apt though ;)
<wishie> apt is the best. its what made debian/ubuntu awesome.
<maurilio> hi, I can hear sound i.e. from youtube but can't from audio cdrom. kmix has all levels to top, what can it be? maybe some channel hidden?
<ScorpKing> both apt and aptitude have their pros and cons i think
<ScorpKing> maurilio: run alsamixer and check your volumes
<wishie> i remember using dselect for my main package management..heh
<maurilio> ScorpKing: the same situation
<maurilio> ScorpKing: how should be wav-related channel named?
<ScorpKing> maurilio: as far as i know the cdrom should use digital sound so i don't think it's a missing cable. is the cdrom channel not muted?
<histo> ScorpKing: yeah they all use digital sound now that cable is obsolete
<ScorpKing> maurilio: hmm.. is that not part of the main sound volume?
<ScorpKing> histo: that's what i thought.
<ScorpKing> maurilio: kmix show the wav channel as PCM on my box
<maurilio> ScorpKing: mmm so pcm is up to max value also :( could I miss some codec or something like that?
<ScorpKing> maurilio: as far as i know all codecs for playing audio cd's are installed by default
<morphinex> Is there a page I can look at to help me speed up KDE 4.1 w/ nvidia drivers?
<ScorpKing> maurilio: it could be channel conflict if all the channels are at max volume. i had a problem like that before but only with recording sound. i don't think it should affect sound playback
<histo> morphinex: turn off all the garbage kde has on.
<maurilio> ScorpKing: I'll try a reboot
<morphinex> histo: desktop effects? already off
<ScorpKing> morphinex: i'fe noticed some rss feeds regarding the topic in the past few weeks. hav you tried the latest driver?
<morphinex> ScorpKing: honestly, I´m just using whatever envy installed
<ScorpKing> morphinex: oh ok. i'm lookiing through the articles to see if i can find something
<morphinex> ScorpKing: looks like driver version 173.14.09
<RonBeing> I need help connecting to a wireless network in the latest version.
<RonBeing> I need help connecting to a wireless network in the latest version.
<Manaf> Hello everyone. Is it possible to use nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx for my Nvidia TI4200. I think it might resolve my problem with syspend and hibernate
<ScorpKing> morphinex: the latest is 173.14.12 as far as i know
<wishie> it wont work with a ti4200 though
<wishie> the -new nvidia drivers are for later cards only, iirc
<RonBeing> I need help.
<ScorpKing> morphinex: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/nvidia-on-kde-41-a-greedy-problem/
<dvoid> for some reason kmail start every time i plug in the power to my eee :D  , anyone have any idea why
<Manaf> wishie: So there is not any hope for me using suspend and hibernate in hardy ?
<ScorpKing> morphinex: and http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=277 - that's all i have
<RonBeing> Hello?
<wishie> -new is for FX5xxx and above. -legacy is for geforce2 and below, i think.. the 'normal' driver is for geforce3 and 4
<wishie> Manaf: it doesnt work ? and you are sure its the video driver at fault ?
<ScorpKing> !ask | RonBeing
<ubottu> RonBeing: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wishie> almost 6am, i need to go to bed. thanks for the help all
<RonBeing> I have asked the question 3 times.
<RonBeing> I need help connecting to a wireless network in the latest version.
<daskReech> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Manaf> wishie: No am sorry to say that both of the options does not work. I am not sure at all that the gfx driver is the root to the problem.
<ScorpKing> Manaf: he's gone
<Daisuke_Laptop> should also mention
<Daisuke_Laptop> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ScorpKing> Daisuke_Laptop: i forgot how to spell that ;) hehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> heh
<chairman> hello family
<maurilio> ScorpKing: was kscd that had problems, kaffeine works just fine! so strange :( thanks a lot :)
<ScorpKing> yw
<Manaf> @all: Anyway to troubleshoot suspend and hibernate problems in hardy? When i enter suspend, my computer closes down and everything seems to work fine. When i push the power button the computer starts up, but the screen only shows a black screen!
<ScorpKing> hi chairman
<notpron_n4p_48> hi, is there anyone who wants to help me installing kubuntu? i can't do it...
<ScorpKing> Manaf: do you have a graphics card?
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: sure :)
<Manaf> ScorpKing: yes my friend. i have nvidia ti 4200 with nvidia-glx installed
<ScorpKing> Manaf: that is your problem. the module does not load again on resume thus no graphics
<RonBeing> I need help getting onto my wireless network. I just installed Kubuntu today. But I cant figure out how to connect to my network.
<ScorpKing> RonBeing: did you read the wireless documentation?
<alejmlg> porfa alguien que sepa español y me pueda explicar
<RonBeing> It didn't help.
<ScorpKing> RonBeing: what card do you have?
<RonBeing> Hold on..
<daskReech> RonBeing, Where it failed would be helpful :)
<RonBeing> Meaning?
<Manaf> ScorpKing: I do not understand? Is there any way to fix this issue. Or is it known that suspend and hibernate does not work with nvidia-glx drivers?
<notpron_n4p_48> i always get the error message: The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 ... failed. i tried also an ext2 file system and reiser fs but it creates the same error message... :S ???
<Manaf> ScorpKing: should i go back to nv drivers just to use suspend and hibernate?
<ScorpKing> Manaf: it's a known problem. i think you have to load the nvidia module again after resume but i'm not sure how it's done. not graphics card in my box
<ScorpKing> Manaf: no idea
<Manaf> ScorpKing: okay thanks. I will investigate further.
<ScorpKing> Manaf: hope you get it fixed
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: is it a new disk that you are installing on? are you setting up a dualboot system?
<notpron_n4p_48> no i just want to install kubuntu
<notpron_n4p_48> the disk is about 4 years old if you meant that :)
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: can you format the whole disk and lose all the info on it?
<notpron_n4p_48> yes
<notpron_n4p_48> i backuped everything
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: ok. do you know what device it is?
<zabbadapp> Manaf: I got my suspend to work by following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend ...
<random-guy> World of Warcraft on kubuntu anyone done it here?
<zabbadapp> Manaf: I also have an nvidia card and uses nvidias closed driver.
<slow-motion> hi
<notpron_n4p_48> its a notebook hdd ... ATA Samsung HM080HC
<notpron_n4p_48> 80gb
<RonBeing> ScorpKing: I have a Atheros AR5005GS Wireless Network Adaptor #33
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: i mean is it /dev/sda or something else?
<notpron_n4p_48> sda
<Manaf> zabbadapp: Thanks for the tip. I will look it throug
<chairman> how do i use my built in webcam on Kubuntu. it keep saying jasper image converter
<daskReech> chairman, install libjasper-runtime
<daskReech> restart kopete
<zabbadapp> Manaf: i also noticed that after installing virtualbox (virtualization), suspend stopped working, so I added vboxdrv as a module to reload after resume -- and then it was ok again.
<notpron_n4p_48> its during the setup, the hdd is empty
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: before starting the installer run sudo cfdisk /dev/sda and create the partitions
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: make one for / , one for /home and one swap. then format them.
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: start the installer and tell it not to format the partitions
<ScorpKing> pm | RonBeing
<ScorpKing> RonBeing: i don't know wireless too well. try searching or asking in the forums
<ScorpKing> where's the bot gone to?
<RonBeing> All right. thanks any way
<ScorpKing> !pm | RonBeing
<ubottu> RonBeing: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
 * ScorpKing had a blond moment
<RonBeing> Sorry.
<ScorpKing> RonBeing: sorry but i'm not an expert at wireless
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: any progress?
<RonBeing> It's OK. Nobody's perfect
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: i suggest making the / partition about 10 - 15GB, swap 1GB and the rest /home assuming you have a 40+GB disk
<notpron_n4p_48> erm filesystem for / ? linux extended?
<ScorpKing> ext3
<ScorpKing> primary all of them
<notpron_n4p_48> there is only linux extended to choose
<notpron_n4p_48> and some other the most i dont know
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: in cfdisk delete all partitions first
<notpron_n4p_48> yes i have done it already
<notpron_n4p_48> i thought i have to choose a fs?
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: type for / and home is 83 and for swap it's 82
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: make all of them primary and don't forget to set root partition as active
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: active = bootable
<notpron_n4p_48> i get: Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed. Reboot to update table.
<notpron_n4p_48> is this a problem?
<ScorpKing> yes. there should be no need for reboot
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: dmesg | tail - in konsole and see if there is any I/O Errors
<chairman> in the terminal right/
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: are you on the livecd?
<ScorpKing> terminal (gnome) = konsole (kde)
<Guest98736> if i where to remove windows and install kubuntu on my laptop would i be able to make my built in webcam work?
<ScorpKing> Guest98736: depends on the model and make
<ScorpKing> !hardware | Guest98736
<ubottu> Guest98736: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chairman> how do i install jasper image converter
<notpron_n4p_48> yes live cd. how can i start the terminal(ALT+F2+?)? there is no taskdingens doesnt know the name of it
<sourcemaker> I have just installed glassfish... but there is no init.d script to start the servr?
<daskReech> chairman, install libjapser-runtime then restart kopete
<Taggnostr> hello
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: kmenu --> system --> konsole
<Taggnostr> is there a way to install flash on the 64bit version of kubuntu?
<chairman> where to ? the terminal
<notpron_n4p_48> there is no kmenu there are 2 images on the screen 1 about kubuntu, the other one is install
<daskReech> RonBeing, Fixed?
<ScorpKing> chairman: to google ;)
<chairman> ?
<Taggnostr> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: alt+f2 and type in konsole
<_6502_> i added myself to the group "vboxusers" using the user manage utility you can reach from System Settings. Everything seems ok (i'm listed in /etc/group) but when i type "groups" vboxusers is not listed. Is there some database update command to be run manually ?
<sourcemaker> !glassfish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glassfish
<sourcemaker> !search glassfish
<ubottu> Found:
<seb_> hi, how would i go about installing synaptic package manager on kubuntu? i have tried with adept manager and sudo apt-get install synaptic in the cammand thing but neither worked
<Guest98736> can someone tell me more about the remote access feats for kubuntu?
<sourcemaker> !info glassfish
<ubottu> Package glassfish does not exist in hardy
<sourcemaker> !info glassfishv2
<ubottu> glassfishv2 (source: glassfishv2): Sun's open source GlassFish(TM) v2 Update 1 Application Server. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 63601 kB, installed size 78984 kB
<chairman> where do i go to?
<zabbadapp> Taggnostr: i run kubuntu 8.04 64-bit and I just did: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ... and it worked!
<RonBeing> DaskReech: never got helped.
<Taggnostr> let's try
<RG-NewGuy> why make kubuntu when you can ubuntu apt-get KDE
<RG-NewGuy> ?
<daskReech> RonBeing, Where did the link fail?
<RonBeing> It never started
<daskReech> RG-NewGuy, kubuntu makes changes from KDE
<daskReech> RonBeing, You said it didn't work
<notpron_n4p_48> dmesg | tail tells something about bluetooth and NET and one Unspecified device /devices/virtual/input/input8
<zabbadapp> _6502_: have you logged out/in?
<RG-NewGuy> what kind of changes?
<ScorpKing> _6502_: there is #vbox
<RonBeing> No. I said i needed help Connecting.
<_6502_> zabbadapp: logout/login... this is just a bit less hideous; someone else in ubuntu-it suggested a reboot... is ubuntu becoming like windows 98 or what ?
<RG-NewGuy> daskReech: what kind of changes?
 * ScorpKing ugh.. 73s lag.. :(
<seb_> how would i install synaptic package manager on kubuntu
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: don't worry about those messages now
<_6502_> ScorpKing: i saw no new user,,. i simply ran synaptic and got no errors, however
<RG-NewGuy> ScorpKing, can you tell me anything on the remote access desktop feats that come with kubuntu?
<RG-NewGuy> (when your done helping the other user)
<sourcemaker> How can I setup glassfish in ubuntu?
<Taggnostr> zabbadapp, it worked here too!
<Taggnostr> thanks
<zabbadapp> _6502_: i guess you could just start a new shell too and try groups again (not sure)... btw: quick, gimme the opcodes for LDA #$01 :-)
<ScorpKing> _6502_: it has krfb and krdc. pcanywhere made a linux version now as far as i know
<ScorpKing> sorry. that was for RG-NewGuy
<daskReech> RG-NewGuy, What is installed and the state of the desktop configurataion files etc
<RG-NewGuy> ah, sorta like SuSe does then?
<_6502_> zabbadapp: $A9 $01... i tried a new shell but didn't work... i can try logon and even reboot. but from now on i'll just go around telling how stupid is ubuntu user group membership handling
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: this should work - http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-8-04-LTS-84314.shtml
<zabbadapp> _6502_: you do deserve that nick after all :-)
<_6502_> zabbadapp: i've about 12 different windows open... even a logout is quite annoying; especially for no real reason. Who will be able to laugh at 98 reboot required when changing IP address after that ?
<anom01y> I got to "tools->Preferences->Applications" and there is nothing there in the list no can I add anything
<anom01y> (nor can I add anything)
<ScorpKing> _6502_: sudo adduser <yourusername> vboxusers
<_6502_> skorp: The user `andrea' is already a member of `vboxusers'
<ScorpKing> _6502_: then that's solved. what seems to be the problem with vbox?
<_6502_> skorp: and /etc/group indeed lists me... i remember some sort of database update that was required in may be openbsd...
<_6502_> ScorpKing: nope... if i type "groups" the vboxusers group is not listed
<ScorpKing> _6502_: sudo grep andrea /etc/groups ?
<_6502_> ScorpKing: there's no etc/groups... only etc/group and etc/group-
<ScorpKing> hehe. true
<_6502_> ScorpKing: i'm listed in etc/group
<ScorpKing> then there should not be a problem.
<_6502_> ScorpKing: vboxusers:x:127:andrea
<_6502_> ScorpKing: in theory the theory is the same as the practice, but in practice it isn't
<ScorpKing> _6502_: does it prevent you from doing anything? if not then i won't worry about it
<zabbadapp> _6502_: if you have sshd running, you could ssh to localhost and I think that would be a fresh enough start for you to appear in the group (i don't know any other similar way)... a bit annoying yes, but once you added fuse and vbox i think it'll take some time before you have to do it again
<mpsan> Well, I blew up my pendrivelinux now so it will not run KDE...:-)
<notpron_n4p_48> ScorpKing: its a bit weird, my notebook is not able to boot from cd(some work, some not) so i had to book from an usb stick then i followed the step by step instructions in the setup and it always showed this error during formatting the hdd. now i have done it like you said before, formated with cfdisk and left in the setup everything as it was. i think its working now, because its at 32% of installing the ground system. thanks Sc
<_6502_> zabbadapp: indeed if i ssh my machine the group is listed !!
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: cfdisk will only make partitions. you have to format with mkfs ;)
<_6502_> zabbadapp: this sucks big time
<notpron_n4p_48> erm... setup is copying the files... erm yes it just formated sda2(swap) and sda3(/home)... problem?
<mpsan> ScorpKing...the .ICE...file is 0 bytes.
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: it seems fine then. lets hope for the best :)
<zabbadapp> _6502_: you did ssh -X to bring along graphics?
<Manaf> zabbadapp: Thank you very much for your help. Now Suspend works just fine. The only problem is that the sound cards makes some hiss on close down and up from suspend/hibernate. Do you experinece the same problem
<coca> hello everybody. Since I use kde4.1, when I close firefox, I must kill them before to launch it a new time. Any idea ? Thanks
<xavier__> buenas
<nusakan> So what does irc think, Opera or Firefox?
<RG-NewGuy> firefox
<anom01y> what is a good non-java torrent downloading client that isnt slow like ktorrent ?
<anom01y> I find ktorrent only downloads max 40k/s
<RG-NewGuy> is AZ java?
<anom01y> yes
<coca> ktorrent works fine for me
<pjvandehaar> is transmission?
<anom01y> can you get good speeds ?
<Manaf> anom01y: you have opened the correct port?
<anom01y> yeah I have direct connection
<Manaf> ktorrent should work just fine
<daskReech> RG-NewGuy, right it's quite a bit customized from Vanilla KDE but you can get near vanilla if you like
<anom01y> ktorrent is slow
<pjvandehaar> so is everything on kubuntu...
<nusakan> so no one likes opera?
<pjvandehaar> i do!
<RG-NewGuy> i like it
<coca> not me
<zabbadapp> Manaf: no, my only problem is that once every couple of weeks or so, the graphics never come back .. but after that long it really needs a reboot ... You may experiment with some other options in the acpi-support file (like the DMA option) or try tounload the sound driver (no idea which one)
<pjvandehaar> i usually use ff, though
<RG-NewGuy> i'm just more familiar with firefox
<blackout> Hey guys.. my update from 7.10 to 8.04 is stuck at 77%... what the hell do I do..?
<coca> Since I use kde4.1, when I close firefox, I must kill them before to launch it a new time. Any idea ?
<notpron_n4p_48> ScorpKing: i'm confused, first setup always showed this error message during formatting any partition with any fs else than swap and now after running cfdisk the setup formatted sda3 with ext3 and there was no error
<anom01y> anyone else have troubles with ktorrent ?
<Manaf> zabbadapp: Okay. Thank you very much for your time. Have a nice day
<zabbadapp> np
<Manaf> anom01y: have you compared the number of open connections and such to your previous program (etc utorrent)
<anom01y> yeah I usually download 100 - 200 k/s
<RG-NewGuy> might i ask whats wrong with java?
<ScorpKing> notpron_n4p_48: after you made sda1 (root) sda2 (home) sda3 (swap) you have to run sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 then sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2 and then mkswap /dev/sda3 before you install
<anom01y> but I can only get 5-20 max out of ktorrent
<anom01y> RG-NewGuy: its a system hog
<RG-NewGuy> isn't any program that takes abunch of data from what place and moves it to the next a system hog?
<RG-NewGuy> from one place*
<nusakan> How do I know what vendor my Ubuntu is?
<daskReech> drbd
<Manaf> RG-NewGuy: not in the same way. I used to compare utorrent and azerus on windows and there was a huge difference althoug they had the same task
<Manaf> RG-NewGuy: Fx utorrent used around 50mb ram and azureus coould use 110mb of tam
<RG-NewGuy> ah
<nusakan> If an instillation wants to know your distribution and vendor, how do you know what your vendor is?
<daskReech> nusakan, lsb_release -a
<daskReech>  unless it's really old then cat /etc/issue
<RonBeing> Where can I get the drivers for a Atheros AR5005GS Wireless Network Adaptor #33.
<ScorpKing> RonBeing: try www.madwifi.org - it might be listed there
<RonBeing> Thanks I'll try
<bobleny> Could someone please tell me the command to view my computers hardware?
<ScorpKing> bobleny: sudo lshw | less
<bobleny> Thank you ScorpKing.
<ScorpKing> yw
<igal> hi!
<daskReech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<igal> ))
<tekgeeklt> yay!
<ScorpKing> tekgeeklt: please share your joy ;)
<elo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auB6MlGrHk0
<tekgeeklt> hah
<tekgeeklt> okay
<RG-NewGuy> World of Warcraft on Kubuntu (any luck)?
<daskReech> !WOW
<tekgeeklt> I havent tried it yet
<tekgeeklt> I want too
<daskReech> Stupid dead bot
<daskReech> Yeah it works
<RG-NewGuy> via wine?
<tekgeeklt> I had a friend who tried it but his computer was crap so he didn't see any improvement from winblows to ubuntu
<RG-NewGuy> my old comp suck and i saw huge improvment from winblows to linux
<RG-NewGuy> it listen to me!
<tekgeeklt> yea you are supposed to see an improvement cause windows is more of a resource hog
<RG-NewGuy> even if it was a stupid thing i wanted to do
<RG-NewGuy> it let me do it
<RG-NewGuy> kill -9 important PID
<RG-NewGuy> bam!
<RG-NewGuy> no more BSOD
<tekgeeklt> i am running linux on my laptop which does not have the available resources for running wow
<daskReech> RG-NewGuy, Yes with Wine
<RG-NewGuy> does kubuntu mix well with sony viao?
<tekgeeklt> one thing I wish would work well with compiz fusion would be my video playback
<tekgeeklt> when I move my cube while playing movies it just turns blue on the screen
<tekgeeklt> runs fine on my main desktop
<RG-NewGuy> oh yeah last time i used linux i had to get mplayer to play .avi
<RG-NewGuy> does kubuntu have a built in avi player?
<tekgeeklt> yea
<RG-NewGuy> kaffine?
<tekgeeklt> I runs dvd rips on it .. it just asks for a codex download
<tekgeeklt> yea
<RG-NewGuy> bah i'll get mplayer again
<tekgeeklt> see I want to run xwinwrap on my laptop but can't cause of the video card
<RG-NewGuy> does kubuntu support sli?
<tekgeeklt> not sure
<tekgeeklt> don't see why it wouldn't
<tekgeeklt> have you ever seen xwinwrap?
<RG-NewGuy> nope
<Pigeon`> Someone know how to make pidgin-libnotify work on kubuntu?
<RG-NewGuy> sadly i've been out of the linux loop for a LONG time
<RG-NewGuy> my last linux distro was SuSe 9.3
<tekgeeklt> it is a script so that you can wrap full screen video around the compiz cube as a background
<tekgeeklt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6oFlzJGRdo
<yakuzi> anyone has a lot of knowledge on proprietary ati drivers and dual monitor like in windows (so not clone mode, not 2 x servers, just 1 big desktop crossing 2 monitors) because i want 20" TFT as main on 1680x1050@60 Hz and as second monitor 19" CRT on 1280x1024@85 Hz and i need 3D acceleration (otherwise i didn't had a problem then i could use the open source drivers...)
<yakuzi> graphic card: ati radeon 9600 pro with 256MB ram
<antinerd> ScorpKing: the setup worked fine but now i have another problem: the screen is black... first it showed the kubuntu logo and loaded something and now it does nothing anymore... it shuts down normaly(showing the kubuntu logo, rollback...)
<daskReech> !mp3
<ScorpKing> antinerd: i guess you got it installed then. press control+alt+delete to restart the computer. when you get to the grub menu select "recovery mode"
<fritz> hi all
<fritz> trying to decompress uharc, it looks working but nothing happens.. like any signal of HDD nor RAM
<ScorpKing> antinerd: did you reboot?
<fritz> decompressing uharc file with wine upgraded, system is hanged a bit now but i don't get any signal from HDD. subfolders of uharc file are made BUT files aren't
<ScorpKing> antinerd: if your graphics don't work add Drive "vesa" to the device section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .Most cards will work with vesa drivers. i have to go sleep now.
<antinerd> ScorpKing: rebooted
<ScorpKing> antinerd: got graphics?
<antinerd> currently in the recovery menu
<ScorpKing> ok. sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ScorpKing> antinerd: look for Section "Device"
<ScorpKing> antinerd: press the insert key and add Driver "vesa" below Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<blackout> so my really fat and dumb friend borked his kubuntu installation by playing with a million things while adept was updating to 8.04
<blackout> what can he do besides reinstall to fix it?
<ScorpKing> antinerd: then press :wq - in that order and type sudo /etc/init.d.kdm restart
<ScorpKing> antinerd: press <esc> first after you added Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<daskReech> blackout, Lots of fun trolling around and fixing individual packages
<fritz> has anybody experienced by "wine uharc"
<antinerd> did you mean sudo vim /etc/init.d.kdm restart?
<ScorpKing> antinerd: no - sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ScorpKing> antinerd: did you managed to add the Driver line?
<ScorpKing> manage*
<antinerd> yes
<antinerd> yeah thanks its working now :D *happy*
<ScorpKing> antinerd: :) awesome
<ScorpKing> make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf so you can copy it back should things go wrong again
<antinerd> ok i'll do that, thanks for helping me
<ScorpKing> antinerd: no problem :)
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<fritz> does uharc decompressing take long time really? should i keep waiting?
<mighty-d> Hi
<mighty-d> im experiencing problems with pam, it takes too long to do the auth, im using nscd for passwd and group caching, but when i try to auth and i enter my password it takes like 30 seconds to do the job, if i run getent shadow as root it goes pretty well and if i do it within these 30 seconds i get in at the moment i run the command, any ideas what should i be looking for?
<chull> where does kubuntu keep the printer set up stuff? my husband can't access the printer HP 7780 now that we have a new router?
<h2i> how do you get s-video to work?
<zabbadapp> chull: k-menu -> system settings -> printers ?
<h2i> i figured it would be plug and play like my crt monitor
<h2i> i went to monitor and display settings, but it didn't detect the t.v.
<happytiger>  I cant move my widgets using nvidia-glx driver but I can if I use standard xorg setting after having run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<genii> using -phigh doesn't do anything about changing the driver.
<genii> Just the resolutions
<happytiger> it take away the driver line telling it to use nvidia driver
<happytiger> genii:   it take away the driver line telling it to use nvidia driver
<genii> happytiger: It should only remove the line about what driver when you use onle           dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<genii> without the -phigh .. This will normally only allow resolution cange and keeps intact what driver
<happytiger> hmm oki but do you know of away where i can move my widgets on screen to a new location running nvidia-glx driver?
<happytiger> genii:   hmm oki but do you know of away where i can move my widgets on screen to a new location running nvidia-glx driver?
<genii> happytiger: Perhaps ask in #kubuntu-kde4 since this appears to be a kde4 related question
<happytiger> genii: thx
<h2i> hmm, that didn't work
<RG-NewGuy> anyone still around?
<RG-NewGuy> the download on the site
<RG-NewGuy> does it have live cd?
<helpy> hi i can't mount my cdrom
<helpy> any help ?
<helpy> i get this error
<helpy> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<venik> can anyone remind me how to invoke CUPS from a browser?
#kubuntu 2008-08-05
<venik> can anyone remind me how to invoke CUPS from a browser?
<venik> 127.0.0.1:631
<seba_> i need a little help here
<Kdesk> Is policykit integrated into Kde or Kubuntu?
<alkholic> hello all
<seba_> hi all
<alkholic> sup ?
<ZmAY> hello, i need some help with aMSN, its just stop working, cant log in
<revolution> hoq can i put the video on my desktop with vlc media player?
<revolution> how*
<revolution> how can i have my video play on my desktop with vlc media player???
<revolution> wtf, why isn't anyone help'n me out
<revolution> ???
<bluekb> I am wondering how to raise my maximum possible volume.  Despite maxing out volume on all channels, some DVD's and youtube videos are still a bit quiet.
<Dr_willis> for dvds  - some players may have a audio plugin to
<Dr_willis> amplify the audio even more.
<Dr_willis> or some sort of 'audio balancing'  leveling feature
<bluekb> Perhaps there are some alsa settings for volume multiplications...  I don't know how to find them.
<bluekb> Dr_willis, which applications?  I use vlc, mplayer, xine, and kaffeine interchangeabl.
<bluekb> *interchangeably
<Dr_willis> I think ive seen it in vlc and mplayer. those are abut the only 2  i ever use.
<Dr_willis> but i havent had to mess with sound in ages on the,
<bluekb> Still...it'd be nice to have the master settings be a bit more sane.
<bluekb> I wonder if it's just my sound card.
<acornstar> hello!
<acornstar> Is this the right place for some help?
<Dr_willis> Depends on the problem. :)
<bluekb> Yes, probably.  If not we will try to find the right place to ask the question
<acornstar> Two problems...maybe they are easy, maybe not.
<acornstar> First, I have ethernet connection, but I cant get my wireless to work.  I tried checking up online, but couldn't figure it out.  If you can help me on this, I would appreciate it.
<acornstar> Apparently my card is enabled, but it doesnt find any networks.  I even installed my card drivers.
<Dr_willis> Ive given up basicially on wireless. :) So i cant help ya there other then to say 'determine your specific chipset/card  and check the wiki/forums' heh.
<acornstar> ok
<Dr_willis> even on the laptop i got that wireless DOES work. i seem to ahve to fight with it to make it change networks.
<acornstar> I'm only using hotspots and whatever is floating around me....
<RG-NewGuy>  on a live cd you can boot and run from the cd without actually installing correct?
<Dragnslcr> RG-NewGuy- correct
<acornstar> where on the wiki does it have that info...
<acornstar> nevermind...i found it
<acornstar> my other concern is the touchpad.  I have a small vertical scroll section on the right side of my touch pad.  It works, but it also causes the mouse to click, which it didn't do in windows, and its quiet annoying....
<acornstar> I added gsynaptics, but cant find it or figure out how to use it
<JackWinter> how do i check which nvidia driver i have installed ?
<helpy> i can't mount my cdrom any help ?
<helpy> i get an error that UDF volume cannot be mounted
<helpy> it was working fine some days ago, i don't know what went wrong
<Dr_willis> acornstar,  the command is    gsynaptics  it seems...
<acornstar> it says i have to set 'shmconfig' true?
<Dr_willis> i was thinking   gsynaptics and its ksynaptics variant. are not really 'working' with the latest X releases any more. they ar4e being replaced by somthing else.
<Dr_willis> acornstar,  correct.. you need to tweak the xorg.conf to enable that option...
<acornstar> do I use Kate for that?
<Dr_willis> you could I guess.. with   'kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' - but i dont rember where that option goes exactly.
<Dr_willis> i recall the gsynaptics homepage having details on that topic. :)
<JackWinter> i would use konqueror, and then right click edit as root
<acornstar> ok..let me try
<Dr_willis> i would use vi, and have it edited and saved befor you could find it in the filemanger.. :P
<Dr_willis> Of course you will need to restart X for the option to take affect.
<Dr_willis> and even THEN.. im not sure if gsynaptics even works right any more
<helpy> i can't mount my cdrom any help ?
<Dr_willis> helpy,  try mounting from the terminal?
<acornstar> what line do I edit, because I dont see shmconfig
<JackWinter> hehe Dr_willis that's all these years of windows i was  forced through :)
<Dr_willis> sudo mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom     -- or somthing similer.
<Dr_willis> acornstar,  i dont rember/ you add that line somewhere.. the gsynaptic hompage had details last i had to do that task.
<acornstar> ok
<helpy> doesnt work
<helpy> gives me an error
<helpy> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<helpy> it has something to do with permissions and i have no idea how to get permissions
<helpy> i am already root
<acornstar> Alright...restarting....i'll be back
<JackWinter> helpy: sudo su ?
<helpy> doesnt work
<helpy> i am already root
<acornstar> It worked...but there is no option to disable tapping in the vertical scrolling region
<JackWinter> yeah the q was jokingly asking if you used sudo su :)
<JackWinter> sorry that i can't help you to get the cd working.  did you try with another cd ?
<helpy> nope
<JackWinter> maybe the cd is bad
<helpy> trying now
<acornstar> I found alot of different option for xorg.conf but is there one to disable tapping in the vert edge zone?
<ign0ramus> hi all
<ign0ramus> i'm an idiot - what's the command to delete a directory that is not empty?
<helpy> says invalid mount point when trying to mount volume 'UDF volume'
<ign0ramus> acornstar: see here -->
<ign0ramus> woops http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351058
<ign0ramus> nvm. found it.
<PiPhi> hello
<PiPhi> anybody awake?
<Blackdeath> Hello, can I get any help out here for finding drivers
<Dr_willis_> For what device exactly Blackdeath ?
<Blackdeath> Wait one, please
<Blackdeath> Intel onboard wireless
<Blackdeath> 82801G
<Dr_willis_> All i know about wireless.. (other then that it can be a headache) is at
<Dr_willis_> !wireless
 * Dr_willis_ pokes the bot.
<Blackdeath> I actually have an HP Pavilion dv9347cl if that help any
<Blackdeath> !wireless
<Dr_willis_> the exact chipset of the wireless card. will be 'critical' in determing what you need to do to get wireless going on that laptop. You could also google/check the ubuntu forums for that specic laptop
<john_> Hi.  Could someone explain to me what I have to do to get files from one computer to another over a network using Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> john_,  what os is on the other pc?
<john_> Both have Ubuntu Hardy
<Dr_willis_> john_,  simple way is to use ssh/scp
<PiPhi> I'm looking for help on dual-monitor-configuration. xinarama works but the monitors don't cover the whole virtual screen
<Blackdeath> Thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis_> PiPhi,  using nvidia or ati video cards? or other?
<JackWinter> john_: or look into nfs, there are some tutorials on the forums
<john_> Dr_willis Do I need an IP number to use ssh/scp?
<PiPhi> ati. it's a AMD690GM-M2 Mainboard with radeon 1250 buildt-in and hdmi and VGA-output
<Dr_willis_> john_,  well.. if a machine has no ip#. not a lot can accessit.. since its err.. not really on the network then...
<Blackdeath> seems like the world of !wireless is afk tonight
<Dr_willis_> so either the machines name. or the ip# is normally needed.
<Dr_willis_> http://www.hypexr.org/linux_scp_help.php      scp examples
<acornstar> wow...i messed up my mouse, and had to undo the xorf changes!
<john_> dr_willis therein lies my problem.  ifconfig only reports the IPv6 address of eth0 on both machines, but no IPv4 address.  It makes me sad.
<JackWinter> john_: you always need ips for networkin unde unix.  use on of the reserved address ranges like 192.168.*.*
<Dr_willis_> scp example.c username@azure.itlabs.umn.edu:~
<Dr_willis_> shows how to copy a file (example.c) from your current directory at home to your IT Labs account:
<Blackdeath> Hum...
<Blackdeath> Dr_willis, what site can I google for support on wireless
<Dr_willis_> PiPhi,  no idea on dual monitors and twinview.
<Dr_willis_> Blackdeath,  the ubuntu forums/wiki would be the place to start
<john_> dr_willis How do I make it use an IP address in the reserved range
<Blackdeath> So the Kubuntu wiki?
<Blackdeath> Can I get a linxorz
<acornstar> on the + side, i installed wlassistant and I think I can connect wirelessly now!
<acornstar> maybe not
<acornstar> it cant connect to any of the networks
<JackWinter> Blackdeath: i think i read that you can use a windows driver if no native driver is available.  google for ndis wrapper linux or somesuch
<acornstar> it cant connect to any of the networks
<acornstar> any ideas?
<Dr_willis_> john_,  kubutnu has some network config tools in the settings menus. I just let all my machines use dhcp.
<Dr_willis_> john_,  you are refering to a WIRED network? not wireless?
<PiPhi> I'm editing xorg.conf, because the systemconfiguration doesn't know about the two screens. only one monitor is available there
<john_> dr_willis It is a wired network, but so far I've just been using it to share an ADSL modem between two computers.  I've been using a generic Ubuntu setup.  Is there an easy way that I can use the kubuntu network config tools?
<JackWinter> what is the ip of the router ?
<nejode> john_: if you want a regular local network you'll need samba or NFS
<JackWinter> or even easier assign some dhcp addresses in the router...
<Dr_willis_> or check the machines to see if they do in fact have ip#s
<Dr_willis_> which i imagine they do.
<JackWinter> otherwise you won't connect to the net :)
<john_> But to use NFS, I still need to get regular IPv4 worling right?  So far as I can tell, I only have IPv4 through pppoe with the computers connecting through a router to the ADSL modem using IPv6 which makes no sense to me at all.
<Dr_willis_> networking basics. ;0
<Dr_willis_> ive never used adsl. so no clue on that.
<john_> It is the basics which confound me.
<Dr_willis_> the router should be giveing all the machines ip#'s
<nejode> ¿you sure you're using IPv6?
<john_> I'm not sure, but ifconfig shows an IPv4 address for ppp0 and an IPv6 addr for eth0 on both computers.
<john_> Would this mean the router isn't working properly?
<nejode> ¿what's the address?
<john_> On one machine eth0 is fe80::21e:90ff:fe1d:eb46/64 and ppp0 is 138.89.61.58
<john_> On the other etho is fe80::210:dcff:fec6:150b/64 and ppp0 is 70.21.159.129
<Dragnslcr> scp should work fine over IPv6 if that's what your internal network is using
<JackWinter> my ifconfig shows an interface with a ip4 and a ip6 address. the other interfaace is the loopback, and that is all no ppp0...
<szakulec> folks, I've got an unusual issue here: after a graphical login, my keyboard responds like it's stuck- if you hold down the key, it works, otherwise no
<szakulec> if I log out and pick fail safe or switch to a console, the keyboard works fine
<PiPhi> is there a chance to get an expert for dual-display / xorg.conf in another time?
<Dr_willis_> so on KDM screen it works good.. but on  kde desktop its messed up eh szakulec ?
<szakulec> yeap
<szakulec> if I hold down the keys for a few seconds, it will start repeating them
<JackWinter> PiPhi: what gfx card do use, maybe the right channel would be a better bet
<nejode> john_: in konsole> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ... and run ifconfig again to see what network address you get
<Dr_willis_> PiPhi,  for some of that stuff. i often search the gentoo wikis :)  There is a dualhead ubuntu wiki page or 2 also.
<PiPhi> JackWinter: it's a AMD690GM-M2 Mainboard with radeon 1250 buildt-in and hdmi and VGA-output
<PiPhi> Dr-willis_: nobody seems to use onboard-grafic. I found no solutions to my problem in any forum or wiki
<JackWinter> PiPhi: try #ati
<PiPhi> JackWinter: #at ???
<JackWinter> on this irc network, the channel called "#ati"
<genii> eg:   /join #ati
<PiPhi> sorry the last 'i' wasn't visible in the default coloring of kopete
<JackWinter> try Konversation
<LetsGo67> Why is my recordMyDesktop video laggy? I have 3GB of RAM!
<PiPhi> thanks & bye
<LetsGo67> Can someone help please?
<genii> LetsGo67: Perhaps youi need to use the KDE Krecordmydesktop    instead of the Gnome recordmydesktop
<digistyl3> where can i find the extract and compress menus for konqueror?
<digistyl3> what path?
<genii> digistyl3:  There is no path in which they are. It's an integral part of Konqueror.
<digistyl3> ok
<digistyl3> i wanted to port them to kde 4.1, but someone told they use ark, and that the new ark doesn't have those features yet
<digistyl3> anyway, thanks
<LetsGo67> genii: oops, sorry, not using KDE.  Maybe I shouldn't be here...
<genii> LetsGo67: Some questions have a common answer in either Ubuntu or Kubuntu, but yours is not one of them. Anyhow it seems you are receiving proper help in the correct channel of #ubuntu now anyways.
<acornstar> hello again
<acornstar> so, I have finally connected to a wireless network
<acornstar> but cant  browse the internet
<acornstar> hello!
<LetsGo67> genii: why so many crashes, lags, with 3GB of RAM!?
<genii> acornstar: Can you ping an IP directly?
<acornstar> I was connected wirelessly when I wrote those messages...
<acornstar> not sure about pinging
<genii> acornstar: 64.233.187.99   for instance is google.com
<acornstar> oh
<acornstar> so, in konsole...just type
<genii> LetsGo67: No idea.
<acornstar> ping then the IP
<genii> acornstar: Yes.   to kill it  ctrl-c
<Dr_willis> Perhaps its not a ram related crash. :)
<acornstar> k
<acornstar> i'll unplug the ethernet and try wireless
<LetsGo67> thanks ttyl.
 * genii hands Dr_willis a coffee
<acornstar> yeah, i was able to ping google
<acornstar> yeah, i was able to ping google
<genii> acornstar: Ok. So ping by IP worked. Can you ping by name? eg:   ping google.com
<acornstar> no, ping by name didnt work
<yousef> aMSN is failing to connect
<dolo> anyone here good with usplash
<yousef> mi didn't change any settings
<genii> acornstar: OK. So DNS here seems to be the problem then
<acornstar> ok...so what should I do?
<yousef> anyone use aMSN?
<genii> acornstar: Did you specify an IP and so on to the interface, or is it just auto and supposed to get an IP/nameserver and so on by itself?
<acornstar> auto cause i'm using hotspots
<RG-NewGuy> i'm soo close
<RG-NewGuy> 99% of download complete!
 * Dr_willis pulls the plug on RG-NewGuy  :)
<RG-NewGuy> noooooooooooo
<dolo> usplash ? anyone?
<RG-NewGuy> i've been downloading this for 4hours now
<genii> acornstar: OK.  Perhaps try then in Konsole: sudo dhclient -r wlan0  (assuming wlan0 here, use what the real interface name is)   then:   sudo dhclient wlan0
<RG-NewGuy> kubuntu here i come
<genii> acornstar: Then try again ping by name.
<RG-NewGuy> dear god DONT BE CORRUPT :(
<acornstar> k
<genii> !usplash
 * genii prods the bot
<dolo> hey genil
<dolo> u know how to use it?
<dolo> been trying  for past 2 days with no luck
<genii> dolo: The bot normally will give a link which then has instructions on this subject, but it seems currently offline.
<dolo> a bot ? to send me back to the tutorial i been futsing with for 2 days
<genii> dolo: I have sometimes played with the usplash but not enough to helpful in giving instructions on how to use it
<dolo> you know to use gimp?
<dolo> i think maybe my image has to man colors or something
<dolo> many
<genii> dolo: Yes, I recall it likes 256 colours
<acornstar> still cant ping by name / connect
<yousef> who uses aMSN??
<genii> acornstar: Did it release the IP and get a new one properly however?
<acornstar> yes, i think so
<genii> acornstar: Please use pastebin to show result of command:   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<acornstar> execute this command when i'm connected wirelessly only, right?
<genii> acornstar: Yes. Then you could connect by wired to post the result to the pastebin website
<genii> acornstar: It may be if you use a combination of wired/wireless the wired connection becomes default gateway also.
<acornstar> sorry, what is pastebin?
<acornstar> nevermind
<acornstar> i see
<genii> acornstar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/      You copy text from your computer to there and then give us the link
<acornstar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34253/
<acornstar> I gave you the results for wired and wireless
<genii> reading
<genii> acornstar: So the problem seems to be as I stated. The wired connection has it's own settings which get into the nameserver sections. Then the wireless connection tries to use those values and fails.
<acornstar> ok!
<acornstar> so how do we fix it?
<genii> acornstar: As an experiment. Boot the machine with no LAN cable and then see if it connects properly through only the wireless.
<nuxil> anyone know of proper way to convert Pdf to Html ? pdftohtml makes it unreadble. i tried with both -c , -p options.. but it still sucks.
<genii> acornstar: The wired connection is auto as well, yes?
<acornstar> yes
<acornstar> i just plug it in and it works
<genii> acornstar: OK. So when no wired connection when it tries to find network, the wifi should become default. But please test this.
<acornstar> how do I make the wifi try to become default?
<nuxil> acornstar, you can bridge the two nics. then it doesnt matter which is default
<nuxil> acornstar, then etc0 and wlan0 becomes br0 which you set as default
<nuxil> *etc-> eth0
<acornstar> how do i bridge them
<acornstar> ?
<genii> With ifenslave
<nuxil> !bridge-utils
<genii> nuxil: The bot is offline
<nuxil> ok
<acornstar> genii: ifenslave?  is it easy to undo just incase?
<genii> acornstar: Yes
<jose> how can i download software in kubuntu
<acornstar> genii: how to I use ifenslave...i just downloaded it
<genii> acornstar: There is a basic instruction here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785471&highlight=ifenslave
<jose> how to download kmail
<genii> jose: If you mean how to install it, do it from Add/Remove Programs
<genii> It's in category "Internet"
<javimansilla> how can I enable kdm themes form kcontrol?
<acornstar> genii: still couldnt connect
<genii> acornstar: Hmm. Please pastebin contents of:  /etc/network/interfaces
<Hydrogen> !find locate
<nuxil> lol
<acornstar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34258/ <- maybe I didnt make enough changes
<nuxil> Hydrogen, bot is don
<nuxil> *down
<nuxil> Hydrogen, updatebd ; locate blah
<Hydrogen> right, I know how to use it.
<Hydrogen> I'm wondering what package its in
<nuxil> ahh
<nuxil> use dpkg ?
<genii> acornstar: Reading
<histo> what package what is in?
<histo> Hydrogen: what are you looking for?
<dolo> anyone here good with usplash?
<genii> acornstar: I see you copied verbatim the example. Are your interfaces in fact called eth0 and eth1? For wireless the more common name for the wireless would probably be wlan0 or ath0
<acornstar> ah
<acornstar> !
<acornstar> ok
<genii> acornstar: Please pastebin result of command: ifconfig
<dolo> !usplash
<acornstar> genii: should i fix the file first?
<genii> acornstar: Not yet til we know the real names from ifconfig
<acornstar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34261/
<genii> acornstar: Rading
<genii> *reading
<histo> acornstar: please don't use enter as punctuation
<nuxil> i see a buggy driver.
 * histo curses ubottu for not working
<nuxil> acornstar, your not using ndiswrapper are you?
<acornstar> nuxil: i think I have it isntalled
<genii> acornstar: OK so in this case use eth0 and wlan0 for that example.    Why your eth0 has 118.38.19.96 is interesting. The nameservers you posted before were  168.126.63.1 and  168.126.63.2 for example.
<nuxil> installed and configured are 2 diffrent things
<acornstar> ok..let me change the interfaces file, then I can work on configuring ndiswrapper
<ubuntu> yo
<ubuntu> trying out kubuntu.. any recommendations?
<nuxil> acornstar, when ifconfig shows wlan0 and wmaster0 you are most likelt using a linux module,, not ndiswrapper. and this is a bug in many drivers
<acornstar> so how do I configure it?
<acornstar> genii: i made the changes...will reboot in a minute
<nuxil> genii, look in the ubuntuforums
 * nuxil kicks the bot
<genii> nuxil: wmaster0 is the USB host adapter of wlan0
<nuxil> genii, is a common bug in driver
<nuxil> +s
<nuxil> genii, 90% of ppl haveing both wlan0 and wmaster0 have wron module loaded or they have to use ndiswrapper
 * nuxil know.. he had the same issue. 
<acornstar> genii: here is the updated interfaces: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34263/
<koopa> hello, I'm using hardy on a powerpc. I can't seem to install sun-java6-jre because adept says that sun-java6-bin is not installable
<histo> koopa: are you user that java6 is built for ppc
<genii> nuxil: My realtek 8187 wireless for example is on an internal USB bus. So I see wmaster0 with an impossible mac address since this is actually the usb host adapter of the r8187 card itself
<nuxil> genii, normaly its the same address just with more numbers. ex ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:00:00:00:00
<gonzalo> holaa
<koopa> histo: says arcitecture is "all"
<genii> acornstar: You may also want to add in that file at the top, 2 lines: auto lo              then under: iface lo inet loopback
<genii> !cl
<genii> bah
<stauffenberg> Bonjour
<histo> koopa: hm...
<genii> nuxil: Yes, 10 sets more of zeros
<acornstar> genii: like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34264/
<genii> koopa: Perhaps visit #ubuntu-ppc     please
<genii> acornstar: No. 1 minute
<nuxil> genii, that can be changed with ifconfig wmaster0 hw ether NEWMAC
<koopa> thanks
<acornstar> nuxil: i previously added my driver with Windows Wireless Drivers, which is ndiswrapper, right?
<nuxil> acornstar, yes
<genii> acornstar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34265/
<acornstar> OK...i'll try it
<flaccid> why the bridge?
<genii> flaccid: He has problems with wired/wireless combo using correct route/dns
<acornstar> genii: still didnt work.
<flaccid> what kind of problems?
<genii> acornstar: After any changes there, issue:   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<acornstar> So i'm using wlassistant, and previously, it was finidng networks, but now it doesnt.  Instead, KNetwork Manager is finidng them...
<acornstar> genii: error: no such device
<genii> flaccid: Wired works but then switch to wireless doesn't. Ping by IP works then but not ping by name. He needs wireless latches to free network in range
<flaccid> wouldn't not by name suggest resolution problem?
<acornstar> but with knetwork manager, i cant connect to them...it just stays at "configuring device"
 * nuxil still thinks he isnt using ndiswrapper
<flaccid> good idea to check the logs
<mortici> how do i edit things in the login manager in kde4?
<nuxil> mortici move to #kubuntu-kde4
<mortici> done
<acornstar> nuxil: so, installing the driver isnt enough?
<nuxil> acornstar, check that ndiswrapper is loaded
<acornstar> how do I check if its loaded?
<nuxil> lsmod
<genii> acornstar: Did you do the step of adding "bonding mode=active-backup miimon=100" in your /etc/modules as the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785471 suggested?
<acornstar> i typed ndiswrapper -l and it showed me the driver i isntalled
<acornstar> genii: yes, i believe so...i'll double check
<acornstar> sugenii: yes, its the bottom line of that file
<nuxil> acornstar, did you read this doc?
<nuxil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<genii> acornstar: OK.    sudo modprobe bonding                      then issue again:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<genii> uhoh lightning
<genii> AFK
<nuxil> chicken :p
<akatzin> que tranza
<genii> Back. Had to swap battery in laptop so I could unplug it during storm
<acornstar> something happened where I couldnt connect wired either, and now, after undoing my changes, it doesnt see the wireless card
<acornstar> what a mess!
<flaccid> acornstar: i'd be checking logs and making sure your driver/ndiswrapper is working properly
<acornstar> i dont know how to do that
<mortici> How do i update my locale settings?
<japa> is it possible to rename teh entries in /dev/ ?
<acornstar> i think i will just reinstall kubuntu and start from scratch...i'm just running this to test it out
<mortici> When i type out locale in a shell it outputs eveything as POSIX and not en_US.UTF-8
<flaccid> acornstar: run ksytemlog and check system log, kernel etc.
<akatzin> get a whore
<akatzin> fucking nerds
<akatzin> i wanna fuck your sisters
<flaccid> !ops
 * japa acepalms
<flaccid> !language | akatzin
<flaccid> oh yeah no ubottu hehe
<mr---t-> no bot flaccid
<acornstar> genii: seems like it never was able to load my driver, but why is my card missing now?
<flaccid> yeah im on a lag atm as well coz of a cap
<flaccid> acornstar: why do you think its missing?
<mortici> !locale | mortici
<whiterabbit> Does anyone know how to get yahoo IM or myspace IM and counter strike to work with wine?  After a little reading I think it's an ntlm authentication issue(they crash while trying to log in or in the case of counter strike when i try to download the game), but can't figure out what package in me adept manager to install to fix this.
<acornstar> under system settings - network, only eth0 is listed
<acornstar> its the only available network interface
<flaccid> acornstar: then your driver is not loading
<flaccid> what is your lscpi entry for the card again, acornstar?
<acornstar> but my card showed up before I ever tried to install the driver
<flaccid> that doesn't conclude anything especially if you have tried to reconfigure it in however many ways
<acornstar> well..i'll try to reload the driver
<acornstar> i reloaded the driver...still nothing
<nuxil> acornstar, have you read the link i gave you
<flaccid> acornstar: what is the entry of the card in lspci ?
<acornstar>  ksytemlog
<acornstar> acornstar@ubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<acornstar> netrtuw : driver installed
<acornstar>         device (0BDA:8187) present (alternate driver: rtl8187)
<acornstar> sorry
<acornstar> yes
<nuxil> lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<acornstar> does this mean the device, my wlan card, is present?
<nuxil> run this command --> lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<acornstar> ok
<acornstar> then what..
<nuxil> did it show anything
<acornstar> ndiswrapper 192920 0
<nuxil> ok. just checking if the module is loaded
<acornstar> usbcore 146028 4 nidswrapper,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<flaccid> acornstar: lspci | grep -i network
<acornstar> k
<acornstar> just brought me to another line
<flaccid> acornstar: pastebin lspci then or look in it for your card to paste
<flaccid> is this pci or usb?
<andres> Hola
<andres> tengo un problema con las particiones
<andres> quien me puede ayudar :S?
<nuxil> that looks like usb since ndiswrapper is used by usbcore
<nuxil> !es
<nuxil>  andres join #kubuntu-es
<andres> cuando voy a panel de control para montarlas no puedo y tengo que hacerlo desde consola y forzando la consola
<andres> como puedo hacer para que monte automaticamente sin tener que hacerlo desde consola y forzando
<andres> ?
<Jucato> !es | andres
<nuxil> the bot is down
<Jucato> pfft
<nuxil> andres, type /join #kubuntu-es
<nmeless> I'm in kde4.1 and i accidently went in to bash and now i can't get back in to the gui
<nmeless> halp
<andres> aok
<andres> gracias ;)
<nuxil> nmeless, go to #kubuntu-kde4
<nuxil> are there other converters that does pdf 2 html besides pdftohml ?
<Ashex> bah
<Ashex> I need to drop 64-bit
<Ashex> it's a pain in the but
<Ashex> butt*
<nuxil> Ashex, i could have told you that before you installed it
<crimsun> 64-bit works great here
<Ashex> nuxil, I installed it back at RC1 when I was doing testing
<Ashex> I never really bothered to take it off :/
<dolo> <- is still looking for help with usplash
<Ashex> for some reason, the system is more sluggish then when I was running 32-bit
<Ashex> my biggest problem is that I like playing with random projects I find, and I keep running into errors compiling
<nuxil> when all apps are ported to 64 and new ones are only written in it. and is stable there i'll change to 64
<nuxil> noot a day before
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> I just wish there was 32-bit compatibility like *gasp* vista
<nuxil> bootstrap ?
<Ashex> that's pretty much the one thing I like about it
<Ashex> too much work to install an app
<nuxil> yeah
<Ashex> plus when I was playing with it awhile back, it kept thinking it was still 64-bit
<Ashex> was trying to compile apps for a hacked winterm I was toying with
<Ashex> I'd do it right now, but I'm heading off to a convention in two days, and I'd like to have everything working properly when I work remotely
<nuxil> im starting to get frustrated.. i cant find a decent wat to convert pdf to html
<nuxil> *wat -> way
<dolo> anyone use usplash?
<Ashex> xpdf?
<Shadowz> anyone still around?
<nuxil> can it convert ?
<Shadowz> does the download from the site come with xmms?
<Ashex> it can convert to text and postscript
<nuxil> oh well. there are pictures in this pdf file
<Ashex> this is a fork of it, http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdftohtml/
<Ashex> converts to html
<nuxil> <nuxil> are there other converters that does pdf 2 html besides pdftohml ?
<nuxil> :p
<Shadowz> does the download from the site come with xmms?
<Ashex> heh
<nuxil> no. u have to install it
<Ashex> I kinda joined the channel after that ;)
<Ashex> dolo, what's your question?
<Ashex> I haven't used usplash in awhile, but I may be able to help
<RG-NewGuy> nuxil: thanks
<dolo> i tryed using it the past 2 days but have had no luck
<RG-NewGuy> is it already up to par with the requirments for xmms?
<dolo> the screen comes up black
<nuxil> RG-NewGuy, why you want to use xmms
<dolo> i tryed adjusting the grub thing to 788
<nuxil> its old and sucks compares to amarok
<dolo> but didnt work
<dolo> i tryed putting the old splash back but now it looks like lower resolution than before
<Ashex> are you using a gui application to configure it?
<RG-NewGuy> nuxil: thanks for the tip
<dolo> no i been using this thing
<dolo> !usplash
<nuxil> bot is bown
<nuxil> *-b +d
<dolo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<dolo> i wish there was some simple gui based way to do this but havent found 1
<Ashex> blegh, that doc is outdated
<Ashex> have you tried startupmanager?
<Ashex> It's a gnome app that I think configures usplash
<dolo> ya but it works with so files
<mpsan> Anyone here install on a Pendrive?
<dolo> i was using that page to try and make a custom .so file
<RG-NewGuy> is gimp included with the program?
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> dolo, sorry, I can't really help you with that :/
<mpsan> So, noone has installed on a Pendrive?
<Ashex> that page is outdated though, check your man for it, or the readme (should be /usr/share/doc/libusplash-dev/examples/README )
<flaccid> mpsan: i have
<mpsan> I did and if I create a user and change the root passwd, I then have an issue where KDE will not start
<mpsan> This is an 8GB USB drive, too.
<mpsan> It comes up fine and I can config my Internet, but if I create a user it dies. I even got firefox 3
<flaccid> mpsan: go back to kdm and login as a normal user under failsafe session. then run startkde and see the problem
<mpsan> not sure I can go to kdm...is that on the pendrive install from the live cd?
<mpsan> Actually, do I even need to create a user?
<flaccid> mpsan: um it should be if auto login is turned off. you could goto a tty and do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<flaccid> well its a good idea to change the users from the way its set up for a live cd (if you are doing persistent pen drive)
<mpsan> ok will try...and I am using persistant. At the start after the install there is no login screen and I am just in KDE all looks good.
<mpsan> flaccid...I will try now. Thanks.
<flaccid> np
<RG-NewGuy> does kubuntu come with ogg codec's?
<flaccid> RG-NewGuy: out of box yes iirc
 * nuxil wants to blowup adobe for inventing pdf
<RG-NewGuy> from what i understand M$ is tring to make their own program to read/write PDF not sure how though need to research that one
<nuxil> isnt ogg the standar format for mediaplayers in kubuntu.`
<matthew__> I know all of the warning deeps and stuff are ogg's
<matthew__> i think it's default for most Linux dist's
<nuxil> unless you install extras
<nuxil> RG-NewGuy, adobe owns pdf
<flaccid> nuxil: pdf is now standard
<nuxil> its shitty format..ok for printing,, not for reading
<flaccid> i disagree
<nuxil> all you do is scroll down scroll down.. and if you want to mark any text you have to klick in selection first.. stupid imo
<chapa> tengo un problema, alguien habla español?
<flaccid> the limitation you are talking about is due to the gui viewer not the pdf format
<matthew__> PDF is only useful if you want to send documents cross platform
<flaccid> pdf is useful for many many things
<nuxil> matthew__, yes or as i said,, printing,
<matthew__> ever then there are better mediums but PDF is the most widely accepted
<flaccid> white papers, ebooks, graphic design mockups, invoices etc.etc...
<zanberdo> it seems I can rip and burn dvd's on my desktop (which is running kubuntu 8.04) but the resulting dvd will not play back on the desktop.  It will however, play on my stand-alone dvd player.  Why might that be?
<matthew__> ebook = docbook format : graphic = png,jpg etc
<nuxil> flaccid, a plain doc format can do that :p
<zanberdo> note: kaffeine reports that the disk is encrypted...
<chapa> hola! hay alguien ahí, cómo funciona esto?
<flaccid> matthew__: i have thousands of ebooks in pdf. in the graphic design industry its normal practice to embed mockups in pdf for portability and easy of printing
<chapa> necesito que alguien me de una mano con un problema con el panel en kubuntu
<flaccid> nuxil: what is a plain doc format? never heard of it
<nuxil> figure of peach
<mr---t-> chapa : kubuntu-es
<nuxil> *speach
<flaccid> nuxil: example?
<matthew__> he means normal text i think
<chapa> como me conecto con kubuntu es?
<flaccid> you cannot put images in normal text and its not suitable for these media types
<nuxil> openoffice and you can put in all the pic and text you want.. and its even esyer to read then pdf
<matthew__> also XHTML is a good language for it
<mr---t-> join/#kubuntu-es
<flaccid> the oasis document formats are not well supported yet.
<matthew__> since it's initial purpose was to get info across to other users
<zanberdo> no one has any experience with burning a ripped dvd and not being able to play back the resulting dvd on the same machine used to burn it, yet it will play back fine on stand-alone players?
<flaccid> no xhtml is suitable for the web
<flaccid> zanberdo: don't repeat please
<matthew__> and the web is not cross platform?
<flaccid> matthew__: its not suitable for these types of media. it would also require hiring a web developer for needless authoring to the web medium. sending a html document is not suitable and lacks authoring
<flaccid> and .mht is not well supported yet anyway not is it de facto standard :)
<flaccid> not=nor
<Agent_bob> html + jpg  is a standard      so to say
<flaccid> and is not 1 file.
<mr---t-> chapa #kubuntu-es por espanol
<Agent_bob> correct,   but you could make a zip file out of the two of them and it would be one file
<Agent_bob> :)
<matthew__> there is a way to embed images into the HTML itself
<flaccid> this is one reason why pdf was invented. zip is not foss either or a standard :)
<Agent_bob> matthew__ i have only seen that a couple of times and it's ugly with a big you.
<Agent_bob> flaccid jpg is not foss
<flaccid> you guys are missing the point. i work in the creative media industries and it would be a pita to export stuff html and put in a zip and pass around to clients. 1 pdf document is quick and easy
<Agent_bob> pdf is not foss
<flaccid> jpeg isn't but pdf is now
<Agent_bob> well ok.  maybe is now.   but wasn't yestergo
<nuxil> flaccid, i get your point.. but i still dislike it. or should i say all the guis for it
<flaccid> 'graphic designer send me your mockup for clients in xhtml format with a print stylesheet  in a zip' 'wtf'..
 * Agent_bob doesn't like pdf just because it became foss...   
<nuxil> flaccid, its  not impossible
<flaccid> its actually really good if you look into it and eps..
<Agent_bob> somehow that was too little too late to make me like pdf
<flaccid> nuxil: its a pita and would be laughed at
<nuxil> i would not
<nuxil> :)
<flaccid> and it wouldn't print properlly at all if you know anything about css and printing from web
<flaccid> only css element you can put in is a page break and then it can render differently in whatever browser they choose to use. this is only 1 problem...
<Agent_bob> most webpages don't print correctly to a text based browser
<matthew__> Printing from the web can be done extremely well if you do your CSS right
<flaccid> matthew__: yes i do it for a living. but you aint going to be able to do it with a high resolution TIFF are you :)
<Agent_bob> heh  it wouldn't scale
<flaccid> this is why pdf was designed so it works for print and also for viewing on the desktop
<Agent_bob> and sucks in general for viewing on the desktop
<nuxil> indeed
<nuxil> as i said.. ok for printing not for viewing
<flaccid> um it comes down to the quality of the pdf and the viewer. i have read thick novels and manuals in pdf on my 15.4" notebook with kpdf or okular and its amazing
<nuxil> with a zoom on 300 % i guess
<Agent_bob> + side scrolling
<flaccid> depends on how the pdf is made and the quality and use of vectors/true type fonts etc
<nuxil> :p
<flaccid> ctrl + mouse wheel = quick way to required zoom
<Agent_bob> oh buy new hardware to support the new software you say M$ ???
<flaccid> heh where did that come from?
<Agent_bob> my lappy didn't come with a scroll wheel
<flaccid> thats just a default shortcut on a lot of platforms. do you have a scroll thing in the touchpad?
<Agent_bob> nope  that's what i just said.
<flaccid> well depending on your pdf document viewer, it should have zoom and kpdf you can configure shortcuts etc.
<Agent_bob> i can zoom  but it's still a pain, and awkward, and i'm too lazy to use pdf ...
<nuxil> to bad pdftohtml cant convert properly :(
<Agent_bob> give me plain text.     if there is a pic. add the jpg or png or what ever   and i might look at,    or i might not.
<Agent_bob> *totxt
<flaccid> nuxil: well there is obviously more work to do in that project. i wouldn't expect there to be a good pdf to html converter yet considering the difference in technologies
<nuxil> not only more work to be done.. ALOT more work has to be done.
<flaccid> to some extent there is fuzzy logic/AI in the code because it has to work out how it is going to layout the existing pdf documents objects in html/css ..
<flaccid> nuxil: why are you converting pdftohtml?
<nuxil> bc i cant stand reading pdf.
<Agent_bob> cause he doesn't like pdf
<Agent_bob> same reason i have a few times
<flaccid> hehe. maybe google's engine is good enough
<flaccid> well if the author made a crap pdf then i don't believe you, but it aint the pdf standard's fault
<nuxil> flaccid, sure it is.. i found a book on knowfree.net. been searchin for day for a html one without lucj
<Agent_bob> don't believe me/us ???
<Agent_bob> :)
<flaccid> um well like i said if the pdf aint good then its the same as someone making a crap web page, its just a dif medium
<Agent_bob> in my case i think it's probably more the app used to view the pdf.   i have only tried "acrobat reader, kpdf, xpdf and something gnome defaults too"    all were total crap imo.
<nuxil> well.. i rather have this book as a crapy html code than reading this pdf.. tobad pdftohtml puts text ontop of eachoter
<nuxil> it becomes unreadeble
<flaccid> nuxil: you could manually overwrite that with css/user stylesheet
<nuxil> 643 pages
<nuxil> :(
<flaccid> nuxil: could be done with 1 css selector like body { line-height: 2em }
<chipbuddy> i'm using 7.10 right now and all the graphics stuff is working great. But earlier when i was using 8.04 i had a really tough time will all the eye candy. Why are things so different between these two versions?
<flaccid> Agent_bob: i guess you are a text man
<Agent_bob> i guess
<Agent_bob> chipbuddy cause they made the newer version more automatic for you, so that it "just works"
 * flaccid sings a song 'text man, text man..'
<chipbuddy> agent_bob: how thoughtful of them. is there any way i can use 8.04 without their help in this regard?
<Fieldy> hello, in the network configuration, i am trying to connect to my wireless router, which is using wpa2. i only see options for wep, is there something I can do to bring wpa2 support?
<Agent_bob> chipbuddy not sure.   depends on your expertez3e   to some degree.
<nuxil> !wpa
 * nuxil forgot the bot is down
<Fieldy> thanks for trying :) i'll try again later
<chipbuddy> Agent_bob: well, i definitely do not have 1337 skills
<Agent_bob> bot is down ???   O.0
<Agent_bob> chipbuddy well   short answer is   "not easily"   then.
<nuxil> Fieldy, look into wpa_supplicant and wpa_passphrase
<Fieldy> nuxil: yep. i looked for both in add/remove programs but there were no matches
<Agent_bob> chipbuddy you could stick where you are until the next release and see if it is any "less helpful" in that reguard.   it might actually "just work" for you.
<chipbuddy> ok... so given that i'm really not super clever with all this linux stuff, am i really missing out on anything important?
<Agent_bob> it's only two monthes
<Agent_bob> chipbuddy no.   you are not missing out on anything but "hype"   imo.
<chipbuddy> oh snap... i was wondering when they were going to add "hype"... ok i'm going back to 8.04
<nuxil> Fieldy, surely  wpa supplicant is in the repos
<Agent_bob> a new release means, means new issues and new bugs    the best one can hope for is that the same old bugs and issues are not just added too
<nuxil> Fieldy, did you edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Fieldy> nuxil: i would have thought so too, i searched for 'wpa' as well as 'supplicant' with no results
<Fieldy> nuxil: nope
<Fieldy> new kubuntu user, if that is expected, i wouldn't know
<Agent_bob> wpasupplicant - Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)
<Agent_bob> in the repos    ^
<Fieldy> strange. is using add/remove programs th e right way?
<chipbuddy> so for anyone who cares to answer: what one thing do you think kde does better than gnome?
<nuxil> Fieldy, use adept_manager
<Agent_bob> try a konsole  and type in     sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<chipbuddy> er... wait... i meant: please name one specific thing you feel kde does better than gnome
<nuxil> or that
<Fieldy> okay; that system is on the other side of the room, brb
<Agent_bob> chipbuddy configurability
<Agent_bob> chipbuddy right click anything in kde     or more specificly   right click everything in kde
<matthew__> kde has a more integrated feel to it where as gnome uses all kinds of applications (it even uses the KDE webdev application)
<nuxil> Fieldy, go to ubuntu forums. its explain in details there howto get it up and running,,
<emmy_> ¡Nos vemos!
<nuxil> was is das
<Fieldy> nuxil: okay, i'll do that tomorrow; i've run out of time for tonight. thanks
<nuxil> np
<Fieldy> nice to see suspend on my laptop "just work" -- I have not seen any other distro do it without hardhanging it.
<Fieldy> nite :)
<Agent_bob> yom
<nuxil> haha Okular speaks the pdf for with with a nice female voice .
 * nuxil relaxes and listens
<bennybasher> any tips for configing a dell laptop for suspend or hibernate?
<bennybasher> mine hard hangs
<LanceMartin> My machine can't find the modem
<LanceMartin> Are there any good modem dialing programs
<kblin> morning folks
<kblin> can somebody tell me what I need to do to get a dialup connection to show up in knetworkmanager?
<flaccid> !dialup | kblin
<flaccid> damn. kblin not sure if you can
<kblin> I've set up kppp via options->configure->dialup
<kblin> but the "dial-up connections" menu stays empty
<flaccid> oh true
<kblin> I can of course start kppp manually, but then networkmanager thinks the system is still offline\
<kblin> which can be worked around by sending dcop signals or simply shutting down knetworkmanager, but it's annoying
<yao_ziyuan> how do i know the path to kde3 installation?
<yao_ziyuan> i downloaded and compiled and make, make install "Alloy KDE3 style & kwin" from http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Alloy+(KDE+3.2)?content=10605 , but it seems the installed Alloy doesn't show up in Appearance
<yao_ziyuan> solved
<yao_ziyuan> kde-config --prefix
<Kubuntiac> 1/2 the time when I boot lspci sees my Audigy soundcard, 1/2 the time it doesn't. Any ideas anyone?
<dwidmann> Hmm, why when I start certain applications from the shell, they're "tied" to it, and "die with it", while, other apps either only use it to print debugging information and are independent or detach completely?
<chull> ive never seen a write permission error for open office, it's saying some other user is editing my open office.. i use oo a  lot for everything and have several sessions open .. but all me. how do i get rid of the error?
<petyrc> I'm new to unbuntu. Just bought a dell 530 with it installed. How do install monitor drivers?
<timo> looks like the *buntu gurus that usually hang out here is offline and/or sleeping.
<timo> petyrc, usually it uses the best drivers automatically. if its messed up beyond what you can change with System Settings > Monitor&Display > hardware  I would try look into X config stuff. -you'll probably find two tons of tutorials/howto's on google
<yuji> petyrc: do you mean your regular display drivers?
<timo> kubuntu uses open source drivers / configuration, which it downloads automatically when you upgrade your system, from the repositories.
<petyrc> Dell drivers for 22in monitor. I also want to change the refresh rate which is at 60.  This make my eyes very tired.
<needhelp> !skype
<needhelp> !apt
<needhelp> helo
<dwidmann> petyrc: if you can find out the hsync and vrefresh values for the monitor, it'll be trivial to force X to use them
<dwidmann> petyrc: (hsync = horizontal sync, vrefresh = vertical refresh)
<dwidmann> petyrc: googling the monitor's model number might net you these values
<petyrc> thanks for the help. will try your advice
<nickolaus_> anyone here?
<nickolaus_> I just installed alot of kde stuff and now when I rebooted it crashes about a minute into the load.
<intreq> hi guys, how is it going with ur day?
<creative> if you want to go to a directory named: untitled folder what is the command  - cd untitled folder doesnt work - what am i missing?
<emilsedgh> creative: cd untitled\ folder
<emilsedgh> creative: use autocomplete, it helps you
<emilsedgh> !autocomplete
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sunshine> Hey you guys
<sunshine> i get a bluetooth device in my laptop, but i could not find out anything about the vendor. As far as i can see there is no activation
<sunshine> i couldn't find anything with lsusb and lspci
<sunshine> there is no bluetooth device, but the bluetooth led is on
<Maho> Is there a way, to execute a script if a specific network-interface (eth0 for example) get's available?
<stefano> ciao come funziona qua
<sunshine> bluez-utils and related stuff is installed
<warlock> hola
<warlock> alguien sabe si la impresora epson stylus dx4400 funciona instalandole los drivers
<warlock> vaya mierda de impresora
<creative> in a directory structure - how do you go one step back e.g. /home/rich/www i tried with cd.. to go to /home/rich
<sunshine> cd ../
<warlock> la tinta me dijo el de la tienda que no venia llena. pero esque no me dio ni para imprimir 11 folios
<warlock> ya veo que a nadie mas han engañado con la impresora esa jeje
<creative> thanks  - i was writing cd../ :-)
<creative> i'm not able to view any movies on ytube - i have flash installed, but somehow it doesnt work - i just get a white box when i click on the movie - anybody know what could be wrong here?
<sunshine> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<llhoir> hi all
<llhoir> i have a questioon regarding kde4 plasmoids compilation
<llhoir> i still can not compile any plasmoid, dued to QT apparently
<llhoir> CMake Error at /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake:1038 (message):
<llhoir>   Qt compiled without support for -fvisibility=hidden.
<llhoir> etc etc
<llhoir> is it known issue ?
<llhoir> i run kde4.1 upgraded since alpha1, on hardy
<llhoir> so is there any issue with Qt compiled ?
<llhoir> for hardy
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | llhoir if the bot's online, then an infonode will follow
<llhoir> !kde4
<Agent_bob> i guess the bot is down.
<llhoir> :)
<ubottu> llhoir if the bot's online, then an infonode will follow: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob>   maybe not.
<llhoir> ha ok
<Agent_bob> about how much ram would it take to run three xservers with kde in one gnome in another and something else in another ?
<tmo> is Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4 or 3.5.9?  Google results indicate both, so thought Id ask..
<Agent_bob> i think both is correct
<Agent_bob> if you mean which will be the default de  that i'm not sure.   4 i think
<Agent_bob> hmm can't get fluxbox to fire up
<Agent_bob> anyone know if it accepts --display ?
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: I would try "xinit startfluxbox -- :0 vt7" or similar
<tmo> yeah, thats what I ment. I think. :) Im trying to find a new-to-linux-friendly distro that doesnt use KDE4.
<Agent_bob> dwidmann well :3 vt8  but ok...
<acke> hey guys, i just installed kubuntu-desktop. and I am trying to access kubuntu through remote login, i can do a connection with krfb, but it crasches when after about 1 sec each time. so i tried using vncserver, but that takes me to gnome desktop. do you have any ideas on how to get to kde remote?
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> is it safe to upgrade directly from feisty to hardy?
<Agent_bob> tmo ubuntu
<Agent_bob> Edulix define safe
<dwidmann> edulix, probably not, you're supposed to "hit all the bumps in the road", only try to shoot straight through if you know exactly what you're doing and how to fix the mess
<Agent_bob> acke adjust your ~/.dmrc  ?
<Agent_bob> acke or ~/.session*
<Edulix> ok, so I'll upgrade first to gutsy
<Obsoletist> edulix, I am just now getting comfortably into the mediocre 'user' skill level, but I have had no problems with hardy.  it's been good and stable, with few exceptions.  Also, the upgraded look and feel has been worth the very few minor inconveniences I've faced.
<Edulix> I'm feeling brave, two upgrades in a row seems like complete disaster waiting to happen
<Edulix> Obsoletist: I use hardy too in my pc, this is about my mums pc :P
<Obsoletist> Edulix:  Ah, I see! If she is into shiny, then the newest version is the way to go.  However...if she's as good with computers as MY mom...go with the tried and true, give this one a few more months.
<Obsoletist> Anyone... would my monthly subscription "we assign you a username and pword" type connection screw up my Kmail?  I am trying to set it up, as I have 3 email accounts I
<Obsoletist> ...would like to keep tabs on
<acke> Agent_bob my .dmrc has kdm. and i dont have any .session in my home dir... :P what would i do then?
<Edulix> she've got me to help her, and she's not bad with computers. actually even once learnt to use basic, and he used punched cards in university xD
<Obsoletist> Wow! She's probably better than me, and with you there? Shoot, no problem!  My issues with Hardy were very minor, and were all solved with nothing more than ctrl alt bksp
<Obsoletist> ...well, excluding issues with these notorious Toshiba Satellites, this model of satellite had sound card issues
<Agent_bob> Obsoletist intel hda
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> ache ummm you could make one.    echo startkde > .xsession
<acke> thx
<acke> so what do i do with the .xsession now then?
<Agent_bob> fluxbox refuses to start for me.    i have tried the startfluxbox script as well as the binary /usr/bin/fluxbox (which the script calls)   with and without  xinit
<Agent_bob> acke do with it ?      you login as before when it started gnome   it should now start kde
<Agent_bob> keyword should
<yakuzi> i'm wondering something: i just got an update for the xorg intel driver while i don't have an intel graphic card so i checked which xorg drivers were installed on my system and they are a lot of them...while i have an ati card and use the proprietary driver, can i remove all drivers except fglrx, mesa and some other basic drivers?
<yakuzi> remove safely i mean because i want to avoid such updates in the future
<Agent_bob> yakuzi better leave xserver-xorg-driver-vesa  as a fallback
<Deepthought> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<acke> Agent_bob: hehe it worked thank a lot man...
<yakuzi> i wasn't planning on removing that basic driver...only stuff like sis and voodoo
<Agent_bob> hmm that's not too bad.  4 xservers running with 4 different desktops                                   Memory Used/Total Percent: 116/502 MB (23%)
<Agent_bob> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<K-CRON> 0% swap usage XD
<Agent_bob> acke welcome
<Agent_bob> K-CRON yeah i don't use swap.
<baudthief> Would Kubuntu run decently on an inspiron 8600 laptop? (1.6GHz centrino, 512MB Ram)
<unclean> Yes
<unclean> Runs fine on my AMD 1.2
<unclean> 1GB RAM
<baudthief> would compiz be pushing it :P
<baudthief> as in fusion
<baudthief> worth a shot - this is for a former windows user that wants to try linux out
<baudthief> unclean: Is it reasonably responsive on your setup?
<unclean> yea i just changed a few days ago
<unclean> very happy
<Obsoletist> baudthief:  I ran Kubuntu Gutsy on my 1.6 with 512, and it worked very well, better response time than XP...and I won't even mention Vista, except that I just did.  I...I just want to bury those memories...
<unclean> with ubuntu you can d/l the iso and burn it to cd
<Obsoletist> Unclean...sing the praises!
<unclean> the cd with let you test out ubuntu
<unclean> YOu'll prolly want to switch to KDE once it's installed
<baudthief> Obsoletist: haha
<junkY_San> hi, i'm trying to install kubuntu on a 2gb hd. is it possible to select packages during installation?
<marxo> kan iemand mij helpen?
<ReckaH> your on a english channel
<marxo> I m sorry
<ReckaH> for dutch see #ubuntu-nl
<marxo> Can some one help me
<ReckaH> just ask the question
<marxo> Yhis is my first time on IRC whit Konversation but how can i get a channel list
<_2> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<marxo> bedankt
<ReckaH> gewoon /list in het tekst vak
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> i've got a dualhead setup here with a intel onboard graphics device using a virtual screen. can i configure kwin to show a button that sends a window from one screen to the other?
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> what smartphone do kubuntu people use also for syncing with kubuntu?
<acornstar> hello!
<acornstar> I'm trying to install a webcam, and I tried installing EasyCam and followed the websites instructions, but cant seem to get it
<acornstar> i have the drivers
<marcin> hello
<marcin> how can i change ubuntu in kubuntu?
<marcin> whitout reinstall
<marcin> its posible?
<Pici> marcin: You want to change to to Kubuntu or to Ubuntu?
<marcin> to kubuntu look
<marcin> whit delphin and other
<marcin> aplications
<bry3n> #ubuntu-fr
<serzholino> marcin: kde4 or kde3 ?
<serzholino> for kde3 just install kubuntu-desktop package
<acornstar> no help with webcam driver installation?
<marcin> kde 3
<serzholino> for kde4.1 install kubuntu-kde4-desktop but first you will need to add extra package sources, see here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<marcin> kde 4 is bether
<marcin> ?
<marcin> than 3
<marcin> ?
<|FoxIII|> Hey all. Just had to do a re-install of HH with KDE4.0, then upgrade to 4.1 and I have no sound! http://paste.ubuntu.com/34414 for info. The first line is all that mentions about sound. Cheers. :)
<serzholino> 3 is more stable and polished
<serzholino> 4.1 was just released
<serzholino> will be default in intrpid
<marcin> hm mayby ill try kde 4
<serzholino> better wait for interpid
<dwidmann>  no need to choose, install both and then decide :)
<marcin> but if i crash my linux how can i reper?
<marcin> XD
<serzholino> it wont
<marcin> ok i trust u :D
<serzholino> if you fail to login in kde4 session, just select kde3 or gnome session
<marcin> ok
<marcin> sudo install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<marcin> ?
<serzholino> first add sources as described here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<marcin> ok
<serzholino> then sudo aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Pici> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Lunchbreak^> Where do I find drivers for my graphic card (earlyer used with windows) to Kubuntu?
<serzholino> Lunchbreak^: should be shipped with distro
<serzholino> and installed out of the box
<Lunchbreak^> I downloaded Kubuntu and burned an installation disk... you mean Kubunt finds the drivers automatically?
<rav> hello. I'm setting up compiz, with 4 desktops. But when I click on the pager's to go to the third desktop, it brings me back to the first
<marcin> so i must first add this to sources.list
<marcin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/?
<[pyro]> rav: you need to make sure you have 4 desktops setup in your compiz config
<Lunchbreak^> Are there any diagnostic tool like PCWizard for Kubuntu/Linux?
<rav> [pyro]: in ccsm, there's a slider for number of desktops, but it seems to be locked at a value of 1
<[pyro]> yeah there is another slider under it (i cant remember what its called), which you need to make 4 as well
<Lunchbreak^> Does programs for other Linux versions (Ubuntu/Red Hat etc) work with Kubuntu?
<[pyro]> then you will be able to move the 1st slider (going by memory here)
<rav> [pyro]: there are 3 sliders: Horizontal virtual size, Vertical virtual size and number of Desktops
<dwidmann> Lunchbreak^: ubuntu and kubuntu use the same packages/same repositories
<mati> Hi, I am newbie with linux, I installed it few days ago but I can't get sound working... I tried to find solution on google but nothing helps. Can someone help me, please?
<mati> My sound card is Realtek
<[pyro]> rav: i think you need to set Horizontal Virt size to 4, then set Number of Desktops to 4
<revolutionize> i was woundering something, is there a way to put linux os in creative zen vplus???
<serzholino> Lunchbreak^: ubuntu and kubuntu use common package archive
<rav> [pyro]: didn't work
<revolutionize> is there a way to put linux on a creative zen media player device?
<[pyro]> rav: its on that screen, have a play with the sliders, i cant remember what combination but i remember i had to move one before i could move the other one. I found compiz to buggy with my vid card so i uninstalled it, otherwise id check my settings.
<rav> [pyro]: thanks
<mati> Can someone help me, please?
<ubunturos> mati: which motherboard?
<mati> Abit AB9
<ubunturos> mati: oh, ok. Which Realtek sound card?
<mati> ummm... I don't know :/
<ubunturos> mati: did you play sample .ogg files, while in the LIVE CD mode?
<ahox> Hi, does anyone know how to get a full fontname from a open type fontfile?
<ahox> in a script
<giuseppe> un estate al mare
<mati> No, I've never played ogg, Im jsut trying to paly mp3 files
<Guest61482> chi ha questo film
<mati> The funny thing is that system sounds worked after installation, but they don't now :/
<[pyro]> mati: have you installed the required additional packages to play MP3 files?
<ubunturos> mati: suprising! try playing a .ogg file, and see if it works
<mati> Ok, ill try
<marcin> i have kubuntu in synaptic
<ubunturos> marcin: what's that? Isn't it the reverse?
<Gogool^> I got this error after installing Kubuntu: GRUB loading please wait, Error 18
<mati> Nope, ogg files don't work too
<ubunturos> mati: looks like the sound server didn't start. May be log off once, restart and check again
<ubunturos> mati: that though, is called as the worst advice
<mati> I have this problem for few days already, so I logged off/restarted system a couple of times already
<ubunturos> mati: hmm, ok.
<ubunturos> mati: I'm not really sure, what the solution could be.
<mati> Ehhhhh... Since sound worked after installation I think that system reinstall is the only solution for me ;/
<ubunturos> Gogool^: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<Gogool^> thanks
<mati> But thanks anyway
<ubunturos>  mati: do you get a "dialog box" stating, that the sound server didn't start when you log in?
<mati> nope
<ubunturos> mati: which version of Kubuntu?
<mati> I checked kmix, my sound settings also seem to be ok
<mati> 8.04
<ubunturos> mati: oh, ok.
<Gogool^> What does "the front" means? : "Try an update for your BIOS and/or move your boot partition to the front"
<ubunturos> mati: may be those who know a solution, aren't around :(
<ubunturos> Gogool^: do you have more than one Hard disk? (and installed Kubuntu on second hard disk?)
<jaro> anybody from slovakia?
<Gogool^> ubunturos: I have only 1 harddisk - 250 GB
<ubunturos> Gogool^: how old is your BIOS?
<Gogool^> ubunturos: can I see that in the BIOS?
<ubunturos> Gogool^: not really, but you may see the date, on the "FIRST" screen that appears when you boot. (The "energy" symbol on your monitor, your "FIRST" screen)
<Gogool^> CMOS Setup utility - Copyright 1984-2001 Award Software.
<ubunturos> Gogool^: that's just a copyright notice. DO you remember, when you purchased this computer?
<Gogool^> Probably between 2000-2001. Its a Pentium 4 from Fujitsu Siemens, with Microsoft Windows Millennium,
<ubunturos> Gogool^: may be you have an older BIOS, and the partition is far from the initial sectors of the HDD
<ubunturos> partition, on which / is installed, Gogool^,
<ubunturos> Gogool^: is it a IDE disk?
<Gogool^> First option when installing was 2 partitions, but I choosed only one
<ubunturos> Gogool^: I didn't understand what you just said.
<Gogool^> Western Digital Enchached IDE Drive it sais
<ubunturos> !who | Gogool^,
<ubottu> Gogool^,: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gogool^> ok sorry
<Gogool^> !ubunturos When installing Kubuntu there was some option regarding the partition, the default was the first option (2 partitions), but I choosed the 3:rd I think.. only one partition
<ubottu> Gogool^: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubunturos> Gogool^: hmm, :-?
<rav> Gogool^: did you install over windows?
<Gogool^> !rav It was an NTFS volume without operating system, just some data storage
<ubottu> Gogool^: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rav> Gogool^: when I installed Kubuntu, it defaults to using just the empty space on disk. You probably will have to reinstall, and make sure you choose to use the entire disk for the partitions
<Gogool^> I did choose the entire disk
<Gogool^> !rav should I just go for the default?
<ubottu> Gogool^: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gogool^> Why do I get this?: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rav> Gogool^: when you put ! before a word, ubottu thinks it's a command to it
<Gogool^> how to just write to you then?
<appletree> hi2all
<rav> Gogool^: just type my nick, like I type yours
<Gogool^> rav: ok
<Gogool^> rav: so I will reinstall now with the CD
<Gogool^> rav: not updating / reconfigurating the BIOS first?
<rav> Gogool^: i think that will be easier than trying to fix master boot record, or something like that
<rav> Gogool^: you could check your BIOS and make sure it has that hard drive bootable
<Gogool^> rav: its booting from th eHD now... I get the Kubuntu installation screen
<Gogool^> rav: soory, I mean its booting from the CD hehehe...
<skii> i have got a problem
<ubunturos> !ask | skii:
<ubottu> skii:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<skii> i am trying to install linux in/on my portible media player creative zen v plus but i don't know how to, can anyone help me out?
<rav> Gogool^: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Gogool^> 8.04
<bry3n> Can you help me to make a tutorial ?
<skii> i don't know
<bry3n> TO precise this tuto:    http://linux-facile.blogspot.com/2007/08/un-fond-cran-bien-terrestre.html
<flaccid> this chan is kubuntu support
<Gogool^> rav: its installing now but I got the following rows: Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Gogool^> rav: maybe I should put a 40 GB harddrive in th ecomputer instead
<rav> Gogool^: seems like a hardware problem, yes
<skii> can anyone help me out?
 * flaccid gives skii a lollipop\
<skii> i don't think i need that kind of help flaccid
<flaccid> then specify or suffer from lollipop goodness!
<rav> skii: I don't really know how do you do that, but I guess it's similar to installing on USB drives, and I've seen tutorials about that online.
<flaccid> oh i see your question skii
<flaccid> !usb | skii
<ubottu> skii: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<skii> but usb drives r different from a protible media device, arnt they?
<Gogool^> rav: the harddrives that were on the comoputer before has theese lables "Ultra ATA", and "AT disk drive"
<flaccid> usb is portable media
<skii> i have seen tutorrials on usb flash drives but i don't think for what i'm try'n to do though
<skii> so can anyone help me out?
<flaccid> skii: n what way?
<skii> cuz my creative zen v plus is only 2gig
<faileas> er
<faileas> its a bit more complex
<skii> of how can i put linux on my creative zen v plus
<skii> how is it more complex???
<rav> Gogool^: I had trouble installing and running Kubuntu in a laptop, and it was because the hard disk had a damage sector
<flaccid> skii: by following the links i pasted
<faileas> there's UMS/Mass storage devices, which you can boot stuff off generally, and PTP based ones which you can't boot off
<flaccid> mind you this is not for the newbie
<faileas> you might wanna check which it is
<Gogool^> rav: now I got theese choise 1): guided: change size on SCSI1(0,0,0) partition 1 (sda) and use freed up space
<Gogool^> rav: 2): guided: use the whole disk
<Gogool^> rav: 3): manuel
<skii> i'm srry but the only link's i see that anyone did post for me was ubottu i don't see any link's that u did post srry
<rav> Gogool^: pick 2
<Gogool^> rav: thats what I did before too :/
<skii> @ flaccid
<flaccid> skii: i called ubottu, read the links and learn.
<skii> ok
<rav> Gogool^: that's why I think you have a hardware problem
<Gogool^> rav: what is sda1 and sda5 ?
<rav> Gogool^: the names of the partitions
<Gogool^> rav: ext3 and swap then?
<skii>  flaccid: the tutorial that u gave me is for a ubs stick & i don't want that srry to say
<flaccid> skii: that is the only available, sorry. contact creative.
<rav> Gogool^: yes, ext3 for root and home, and one swap partition
<skii>  flaccid: it's kool
<faileas> skii: a USB stick and a mp3 player that you can boot off are, as far as the tutorial is concerned, the same
<skii>  does anyone else know how to put linux in/on a creative zen v plus???
<flaccid> same to some, different to many
<flaccid> skii: yeah google might be more chance than here, otherwise get a real usb disk
<skii>  but i will like to run linux on my creative zen v plus though, do u know where i can find info on it?
<flaccid> skii: no. if someone did they would of said.
<skii>  flaccid: why do u need to have a attuide with me?  i don't have one with u so please don't have one with me, ok?
<flaccid> !u | skii
<ubottu> skii: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<flaccid> i don't have an attitude.
<skii>  srry to say it does seem like that u do and i'm only look for help NOTH'N else
<flaccid> im not sure what that means, sorry
<skii>   to me it does seem that u do have an attuide with me and i'm only look'n for help with try'n to run linux straight off my creative zen v plus and i don't want to be on anyone's bad side, i'm a good guy NOT a bad guy.
<faileas> skii: no, its more, if anyone knows, they will answer, and its polite to wait a couple of hours before trying again
<flaccid> pretty much
<skii>  that's fine with me since i only have had kubuntu for only about a week i guess that ppl that have had it longer can tell ppl off, i see, i guess the only thing for me a newbie with kubunti to learn by myself with NO ONES help then i guess
<Guest95807> ola a todos
<eagles0513875> !patience | skii
<ubottu> skii: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles0513875> !es Guest95807
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es guest95807
<eagles0513875> !es | Guest95807
<ubottu> Guest95807: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles0513875> !ask | skii
<ubottu> skii: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guest95807> ok
<eagles0513875> Guest95807: lol you speak english or spanish lol
<skii>  i am trying to find a way to run linux in/on/off my creative zen v plus can anyone help me out?
<eagles0513875> skii: i know i cannot
<skii>  but then no one know's the answer so it's kool
<eagles0513875> skii: try in the #creative channel
<eagles0513875> !pr | Guest95807
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<eagles0513875> whats the code for portugese
<flaccid> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> can someone point Guest95807 to the portugese rooms plz
<bry3n> #ubuntu-fr
<_CrashMaster_> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guest95807> #ubuntu-br
<eagkles> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<eagkles> mmmmmmmmm
<eagkles> !ghost eagles0513875 623xvnqh48
<ubottu> eagkles: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * _CrashMaster_ makes a mental note of that password
<eagles0513875> _CrashMaster_: ??
<faileas> lol
<_CrashMaster_> [09:19] <eagkles> !ghost eagles0513875 623xvnqh48
<eagles0513875> _CrashMaster_: O_o
<_CrashMaster_> might want to change the pwd, unless you were just screwing around
<eagles0513875> was just screwing round
<eagles0513875> and 2ndly brb need to reset my cable modem its being gay and internet is beeing really slow still
<Clenfil> Ø
<Clenfil> Alguem ai fala portugues
<elgokulo> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Clenfil> cc
<trappist> hey is openjdk sun's jre open-sourced, or some other open source package?
<trappist> nm found the answer, it's not from sun
<Conundrum_> any idea what is the package name for the new kde 4.1 games?
<jckl> anyone know a fix for   Nautilus cannot handle synce: locations.  ?
<reagleBRKLN> when i open kate, how to I get the sidebar to be closed/collapsed. (I want it there, but just not "open")
<vblanton> I was wondering if anyone here wanted to brainstorm on a possible new feature for dolphin
<vblanton> (kde4)
<vblanton> if you all have noticed, dolphin shows automatic backup files from unix (files starting with ~) and oxygen has made an icon for them that looks like a recycable paper
<vblanton> sometimes, those automatic backup files can take up a lot of visual space in dolphin if your working with a lot of little files in one folder
<vblanton> so the question is -- what is the *best* (tm) way of handling ~backup files?
<vblanton> to show, or not to show? and how to show?
 * faileas would think having it as an option would be best
<tasos> can anybody please help me? I have a sound issue in Ubuntu, sound does not play
<trappist> I second that opinion, with it off by default
<vblanton> faileas: what do you think the default should be?
<faileas> vblanton: to have it on by default, but make it obvious how to turn it off
 * faileas likes backup/temp files where he can delete em ;p
<vblanton> so, there should be a seperate option, alongside "show hiddden files" that says "show backup files" (or hide)
<vblanton> would that be confusing?
<faileas> not in my opinion
<vblanton> o.k., i'm going to open a bug report so that this can be addressed for 4.2
<mauro> hi
<vblanton> man, so many people leaving and coming
<mauro> could anybody recomend me a good irc for kde4
<mauro> ?
<vblanton> konversation is working on it's kde4 version... but it isn't out yet
<mauro> konversation is good
<mauro> I have used it
<vblanton> it's what I use, but I still use the kde3 version
<mauro> but i have some problems with kde4
<mauro> the try feature isnot work correctrly
<vblanton> try?
<mauro> vblanton,
<mauro> yes
<vblanton> what is the try feature?
<mauro> when you close an app
<mauro> sorry
<mauro> tray
<vblanton> oh!
<vblanton> hmm, strange. are you sure you have your systray on your panel? try adding it to the panel manually
<mauro> vblanton, mmm
<mauro> realy no
<mauro> I kde4 is new for me
<mauro> vblanton, but I am seeing some app in tray
<vblanton> what does it look like?
<mauro> like korganizer
<vblanton> o.k., then it works
<mauro> yes
<vblanton> if you hover your mouse over it, it'll show the name
<mauro> I think it is working
<jussi01> Please use #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<frojnd> hello tehre
<frojnd> there*
<frojnd> anyone here :)
<mauro> vblanton, I did a ps -xa | grep konversation
<vblanton> we are, we are
<frojnd> I have a little problem with setting getway IP on ubuntu
<frojnd> I'm trying to do it command line
<mauro> vblanton, it is working
<vblanton> mauro: exellent, well.. I'm outa here :)
<frojnd> when typing in: route the second line should be: default         192.168.2.8     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<mauro> vblanton, but the systray doesn't show it :(
<frojnd> but for me is: loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
<frojnd> I was trying to do it right way but with no luck
<BenPa85> hi guys, can somebody tell me, where I can adjust the system volume? There is no control in the taskbar ...
<BenPa85> there is even no widget that I could add ...
<acke> hey guys, is there a tool to compare two directories? like beyond compare?
<Conundrum_> hashing?
<acke> Conundrum_: not sure about hashing, how does that work? I want to compare two directories with more directores and files. my photo collection is really messed up... and divided on different usb drives.
<Conundrum_> sorry, am not so sure about that
<ForgeAus> what directory is wallpapers in?
<emons> hi guys yestarday i was talking to ScorpKing about my internet speed issues, i found a solution it was my UFW settings (which i didnt set cuz not able to but someone from this channel did, which of course i appreciated but apparantly it wasnt right)
<emons> anyway now my internet goes very fast as it's supposed to but i still would like to make my UFW run, du no where i can find information about how to set it correctly?
<emons> not at all, now its going slow again... that's stressful...
<_Angelus_> guys i know this is probably not the best channel to ask at but im desperate
<_Angelus_> im using kde3.5 not on kubuntu, and i have the suspend to ram and hibernate options missing from the logout menu, somebody here knows how to make them apear? what do i have to install?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all!
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i add a path to sudo's PATH?
<MetaMorfoziS> i ahve added it to /etc/profile and /root/.profile
<MetaMorfoziS> and as a normal user it works
<MetaMorfoziS> but if i try to get it with sudo, then it says command not found
<arthur_> русские есть???
<_Angelus_> im using kde3.5 not on kubuntu, and i have the suspend to ram and hibernate options missing from the logout menu, somebody here knows how to make them apear? what do i have to install?
<sm1g> who's from europe and has bought something on eBay, please private message me, need a little help.
<Freddy2> hi
<wishie_> when i pressed the volume keys on my laptop, i used to have an on-screen display showing the current volume etc.. this is no longer working.. what could i have done wrong ?
<Freddy2> i'm having a problem with the network manager in hardy: even if i add multiple dns servers only the first one remains at /etc/resolv.conf after rebooting
<Freddy2> but i've seen my original file at /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<Freddy2> which one is being used?
<const> hi, i've just installed kubuntu, it looks like nice))
<wishie_> my multimedia keys dont seem to work in KD as they did before, when i first installed kubuntu.. what could be wrong/missing ?
<wishie_> they worked out of the box. now they dont.
<jussio1> !wishie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wishie
<abeetlott> hi / salut   i'm french....
<abeetlott> and new on ubuntu
<jussio1> !shortcuts | wishie_
<ubottu> wishie_: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<jussio1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<abeetlott> can someone help me to join a serv ? irc.hevenet.org
<abeetlott> i can speak english ;)
<Black_Monkey> abeetlott: type /server irc.hevenet.org
<abeetlott> thanks
<Black_Monkey> abeetlott: you can also add it to the File>Server List
<abeetlott> ye ok but it ask me "network"... ?
<Black_Monkey> network name, you can put whatever you want to call it
<Black_Monkey> it's the "server list" that's important
<abeetlott> lol.... i'm idiot
<wishie_> jussio1: they worked out of the box though.. is there anyway to reset the keymapping to what they were originally ?
<Black_Monkey> well, the "servers" box
<lonran> hi everybody
<ForgeAus> is kde4.1 in hardy-proposed?
<lonran> a twitter client for kde?
<ForgeAus> twitter client? don't you just browse to it?
<ForgeAus> (ie in konqueror or firefox or whatever you have)
<lonran> mmm nope
<lonran> i mean a desktop client
<ForgeAus> I don't use twitter anyway
<ForgeAus> didn't know it had a separate app of its own
<Black_Monkey> lonran: there's a plasmoid called "Twitter Microblogging"
<Black_Monkey> in kde4
<abeetlott> thanks for all, cya
<ForgeAus> so maybe theres a superkaramba wiget?
<ForgeAus> I know they're different things, but you never knwo...
<bascule> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ktwitter?content=65012
<nzk> Alright, if I add a guest user, will they be competely cut off from my account's data and functions?
<nzk> Like firefox and everything will be new instances, right?
<judgen> what app was used to scan for screen modes_
<judgen> ?
<nzk> Is there a way to lock down a guest account so that they can *ONLY* access /home/guest
<Lichte> I just installed kubuntu and X won't work unless I use failsafe mode; any ideas on what is wrong?
<nuxil> Lichte, incorrect settings
<josei> hola
<Lichte> nuxil: xorg.conf looks fine
<nuxil> Lichte, check the refresh rates
<Lichte> nuxil: there aren't any set
<nuxil> well that might be your problem
<Lichte> that's not the problem, if that were the problem failsafe wouldn't word
<nuxil> Lichte, look for lines like this in xorg.conf
<Lichte> s/word/work
<nuxil>     HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0
<nuxil>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
<Lichte> there are no lines for refresh rate
<nuxil> then make them
<Lichte> nuxil: I've done that, it doesn't matter
<nuxil> Lichte, paste your Xorg log
<Lichte> nuxil: that's not the problem
<Freddy2> not here!!
<nuxil> Lichte, ok. buts take a look in the logs
<nuxil> Lichte, the resolution might also be to high.
<Freddy2> Lichte: what card is yours?
<Lichte> the X logs look fine too
<Lichte> ATI onboard
<Lichte> X1200
<Lichte> the problem is in my .xsession-error
<nuxil> Lichte, offcource it does.. you need to cp it when it fails.
<Freddy2> uhhh, ati..
<nuxil> or look in the old log
<Freddy2> it will be a good choice probably next year, with radeonhd
 * nuxil runs away from ati
<Lichte> Fedora 9 runs just fine on this setup
<nuxil> Lichte, try set the driver to vesa
<carlos_> e?
<nuxil> to test
<Lichte> vesa won't work at all
<carlos_> si que es dificil esto
<nuxil> it should
<Lichte> KDM won't even start on vesa
<nuxil> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Lichte> well, it doesn't
<nuxil> Lichte, thats strange
<Lichte> I think vesa won't work with HDMI
<nuxil> my card does
<nuxil> but i have nvidia
<Freddy2> you may have some.. mtrr problem?
<Lichte> this seems to be a kubuntu prob
<Lichte> Fedora starts just fine
<WillMc> Hello all
<nuxil> Lichte, have you tried set -x on kdm and log in with tty ?
<nuxil> then use startx
<Lichte> nuxil: I have logs in .xsession-error
<nuxil> Lichte, just to eliminate kdm issue
<Lichte> KDM starts just fine
<Freddy2> Lichte: are you using fglrx?
<Lichte> I cna't log in!
<Lichte> Freddy2: not yet
<Lichte> when I try to log in, KDM restarts
<Lichte> I can only log in in failsafe mode
<WillMc> Can someone help me with a dumb question?
<maybeway36> Lichte: try logging in as a different user
<nuxil> Lichte, tried to rm -rf ~/.kde ?
<maybeway36> or with fluxbox
<maybeway36> or something
<Lichte> I just tried startx:  xinit:  connection to X server lost.
<nuxil> bc ?
<nuxil> more info needed
<maybeway36> try xinit, see if it gives you an xterm
<Freddy2> no message at xorg log?
<nuxil> Lichte, grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lichte> Unblank CRTC 0 success
<dawid> hi
<Lichte> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
<Lichte> (EE) RADEON(0): No connected devices found!
<Lichte> (EE) RADEON(0): Using VGA default
<Lichte> that's it
<nuxil> Lichte, did you try to spesify the pci bus in xorg.conf ?
<Lichte> xinit works
<nuxil> yea in vga mode
<Lichte> nuxil: nope
<nuxil> Lichte, you could try to do that
<Lichte> will lspci show me that bus?
<nuxil> usaly
<Lichte> nope
<nuxil> desg
<nuxil> *dmesg
<lginn02> anyone here good with eyecandy in kubuuntu?
<nuxil> !superkaramba | lginn02
<ubottu> lginn02: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<WillMc> If I try to play a game..It starts and then brings me back to desktop. Does anyone know why?
<Lichte> hmmm, 01:05.2 maybe ?
<maybeway36> WillMc: try running the game in terminal
<Lichte> what is the syntax for xorg.conf ?
<maybeway36> Lichte: complicated
<lginn02> ya but what im wanting is themes for my windows. I saw something on there like dekorator,beryl
<WillMc> It's been working..Just stopped.
<Lichte> busid ?
<Freddy2> lginn02: try compiz-fusion.. you can find a lot of install guides googling (i suggest you to avoid it if you don't have a nvidia or an intel card)
<nuxil> Lichte, i dont remember. but something like: in driversection..  PCI   "3:0:0"
<maybeway36> here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34493/
<maybeway36> using vesa drivers with 1024x768 res
<lginn02> ok
<nuxil> lginn02, for more eyecandy.. install kde4.1
<lginn02> I have the superkaramba but i only thought i could use widgets with that
<lginn02> is it stable
<nuxil> ehhh,, are you kidding me..
<nuxil> far from
<nuxil> 4.2 will be
<Lichte> well, setting BusID didn't work
<maybeway36> kde 3.5 is stable :P
<lginn02> is there a comand  line for upgrade my kde
<maybeway36> lginn02: not from kde3 to kde4
<daemon3_> Okay, I'm not a computer scientist, but I'd say that Konqueror has a memory leak.
<maybeway36> but from kde4.0 to 4.1, yes
<maybeway36> kubuntu.org should tell you how
<daemon3_> Whenever I open konqueror, my system freezes, and I have about 1G of memory on an 80G hard drive.
<lginn02> how do i get 4 im on the kde page but cant find a download
<nuxil> daemon3_, kde4?
<daemon3_> KDE 3.
<dolo> does any one here have their own custom boot splash ?
<maybeway36> lginn02: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<nuxil> ok.. ther was an issue in kde4 with konqueror.. it didnt shut down the prosess after you quit it.. but in kde3 it should be bugfree
<Lichte> maybeway36: how did you get your BusID setting?
<daemon3_> Well, ever since the last Ubuntu update a few days ago (I think Friday), Konqueror has been freezing.
<daemon3_> Of course, I can't really debug the problem.
<maybeway36> I just used "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" on Ubuntu 7.10 and moved it to my new install
<maybeway36> I think BusID might be optional, it will probably autodetect that
<nuxil> dolo, after 3 days of asking . if you havent gotten an answer by now. i think you better read some manuals|forums|howtos
<Lichte> maybeway36: mine isn't
<maybeway36> hm
<maybeway36> not sure then
<Lichte> this sucks
<maybeway36> you could try taking the busID part out and running Xorg with that config
<Lichte> why doesn failsafe and xinit work ????
<dolo> hey nuxil i read all that stuff before i started asking
<maybeway36> You could run an old Ubuntu live CD 7.10 or earlier, then copy the xorg.conf from that
<Lichte> they don't work  either
<nuxil> dolo, if someone knew. i think they would help you.. i didnt mean to offend you,
<Lichte> I'll try Fedora is the only thing that boots
<Lichte> bbl
<maybeway36> Lichte: use fedora :)
<lginn02> ok it say that i need to add packages to my /ect/apt/sources.list   how do i do that?
<dolo> naw its all good i just figure maybe if i came by and asked at differnt times i might run into some one that knows boot splash well and could help
<nuxil> dolo, gentoo usaly have good howtos
<maybeway36> lginn02: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<dolo> is gentoo a person that comes here or you meen a webpage
<lginn02> ok it says deb then a website. so do i put that in front of the command you gave me
<nuxil> dolo, i mean the distro Gentoo
<nuxil> dolo, they have a good wiki
 * nuxil sips some coffee
<lginn02> ok i got a website for the packages so just paste it anywhere in the sources.list
<nuxil> oh elvis has entered the channel
 * nuxil gets ready for some rocken roll
<nuxil> :p
<Lichte> well, Fedora has even less in it's xorg.conf, but it runs just fine
<dolo> gentoo seems to be a differnt form of linux
<nuxil> Lichte, try to copy that xorgfile and use it
<Lichte> nuxil: I just did that
<nuxil> dolo, it is, you compile stuff there. instead of installing precompiled apps
<Lichte> nuxil: still can't log in
<BraveSpear> Can anyone help with creating a LiveCD project I am working on?
<nuxil> Lichte, ok.. tried with the ati driver
<nuxil> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lichte> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
<dolo> but id have to install it as my new os?
<Lichte> could this be an apparmour error ?
<Lichte> nuxil: Fedora uses the radeon driver
<nuxil> dolo, no.. just read ther wiki.
<Lichte> nuxil: I've tired the proprietary ATI driver and KDM won't even start
<Lichte> there is something wrong in the guts of kubuntu
<nuxil> Lichte, i cant help you more.. tried looking in the forums..
 * nuxil uses nvidia
<Lichte> well, time to install something else
<Lichte> thanks for the help all
<lginn02> ok im trying to follow the instructions on the page""http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1"" but cant figure out where to put the web site in the sources list. can someone please help??
<White_Pelican> what's the problem exactly, lginn02 ?
<snookie> anyone know what the terminal command is to start kde4?
<snookie> equivalent of xfce-session
<lginn02> ok i am told on the page to put the website for the new packages but dont know where to put them in the source.list i have a ton of other sites in there already that are in there own catagoreg
<White_Pelican> just add it to the bottom
<White_Pelican> as long as they are there
<lginn02> then hit save right
<White_Pelican> are you using nano or adept-manager?
<lginn02> shell
<lginn02> um adept
<lginn02> but on the page i was given a command line for shell but keep getting an error
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<lginn02> error is "apt-get update can not be used to add new cdroms."" and i have no clue what that means
<White_Pelican> perhaps you have multiple entries in sources.list
<White_Pelican> personally I would edit your sources.list from the command line
<White_Pelican> you can sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<lginn02> whats that do?
<White_Pelican> comment out all the references to the cdrom by putting a # before it on the line
<White_Pelican> you can also copy and paste the deb line from the instructions down at the bottom
<White_Pelican> have I confused you yet?
<lginn02> im so confused, is there a way i can use a head set in irc to talk to you
<White_Pelican> sorry  I don't have a head set
<White_Pelican> maybe we should go private
<White_Pelican> is that OK?
<lginn02> ya
<Nyad> hi, is there a way to make amarok behave like an alarm, so I can wake up to music in the morning?
<wishie> is there a way to run a script (to mount hard disk shares) when connected to my home wifi network ?
<BraveSpear> I have created a LiveCD based on Kubuntu Hardy for my employer.  I need to have some icons on the desktop, or at least somewhere the users can easily locate it.  I know the desktop is created on the fly during bootup, but don't know where I can have icons pulled in for the users.
<nuxil> whitman, samba ? or nfs ?
<wishie> nuxil: i assume you meant me.. nfs
<Freddy2> Nyad: try atd
<nuxil> wishie, whatabout  systemsettings -> sharing
<wishie> nuxil: well, i have both nfs and samba sharing the same shares
<wishie> nuxil: i want this laptop to mount my servers shares, only when on my home wifi network
<nuxil> wishie, yes its possible.. but you need basic understanding of scripting
<wishie> ie, when my laptop knows its on the "home" network, to mount my network shares
<wishie> nuxil: i know bash scripting fairly well (well, good enough)
<Nyad> Freddy2: is that a program?
<BraveSpear> Anyone know how to add icons to the desktop of a LiveCD?
<Freddy2> at-daemon.. you can schelude tasks in time (for example a script file launching amarok)
<wishie> BraveSpear: is the user account created at boot time ?
<nuxil> wishie, you can use iwgetid to check if your AP is connected
<Freddy2> *schedule
<wishie> nuxil: the other issue, would be cleanly unmounting, if network goes out of range
<White_Pelican> BraveSpear, not sure you xan as they would disappear after you reboot
<nuxil> wishie, that must be server sided scripted
<BraveSpear> wishie: Yes, the user account is created at boot time.
<wishie> BraveSpear: well, you can setup the users files in /etc/skel/ perhaps
<Nyad> Freddy2: can you point me to some documentation on how to use it?
<wishie> everything in /etc/skel/ is put in each new users home dir.
<Freddy2> man at
<BraveSpear> White_Pelican: I need them added to the LiveCD so they show up when the LiveCD boots.
<White_Pelican> ah
<nuxil> wishie, no way.. not server sided. just check signal/noise .. or ping.. is packet losses are greater than 30.. you unmount the share..
<White_Pelican> that I'm not sure of as it runs off the CD and your hard drive as a result is not touched
<nuxil> *no way.. no wait
<Freddy2> be sure to have atd running (ps aux|grep atd)
<BraveSpear> wishie: if I create a folder called Desktop in /etc/skel, and place the icons in there, would that add them to the desktop?
<wishie> BraveSpear: if you have /etc/skel/Desktop/blah.txt and create a user called "test" there will be /home/test/Desktop/blah.txt
<BraveSpear> White_Pelican: I have created a LiveCD based on Kubuntu, and need to add some icons so they show up when the cd boots.
<Freddy2> Nyad: you can also use ktimer instead
<White_Pelican> oh
<White_Pelican> sorry, that's beyond my scope
<BraveSpear> wishie: I'll give that a try now.
<Freddy2> or even crontab if you prefer this way xD
<ghuy> hello
<Nyad> Freddy2:  which one is the more standard one that I'd find on any linux distro?
<nuxil> wishie, so basicly  while [Oksignal] do sleep X.. if [Badsignal] then umount share
<ghuy> has everyone the new KDE 4.1?
<White_Pelican> I'm still on 3.5.9
<wishie> BraveSpear: http://www.linfo.org/etc_skel.html
<Freddy2> both atd and cron are very usual, but if you have kde running ktimer should be far easier for you
<ghuy> ok because there are kinda lot of issues on this new one
<wishie> nuxil: ill have to monitor AP and signal.. incase i suspend, blah blah.. but yeah, i get it.
<nuxil> yup
<Freddy2> ghuy: there ARE a lot of issues, sure
<BraveSpear> White_Pelican: Thanks anyway.
<White_Pelican> yvw
<White_Pelican> I tried :)
<nuxil> wishie, just one more thing, instead of making a script that loops,, use crond to check each 3 min or so.
<ghuy> yea did u try to run firefox 3 on it?
<spow> Is it me or google seems to be down?
<spow> The whole net works, but google
<Freddy2> it works here
<wishie> here too
<spow> Just came back here too
<spow> But was down for like 2 mins
<spow> Too bad, thought they got hacked ^^
<spow> Cya
<mjwild> Hi need help, when running adept manager I get a message , session already running, so I can not update any more
<White_Pelican> do you have 2 iterations of adept running?
<mjwild> no did reboot still same issue
<mjwild> hread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
<mjwild> [New Thread 0xb656c6c0 (LWP 29871)
<mjwild> got some errors in the KDE crash handler
<wishie> nuxil: id be looking at iwconfig "Link Quality" for signal strength, right ?
<nuxil> yes
<BraveSpear> wishie: I'm creating the squashfs for the livecd now.. will create the iso and test.. will let you know how it works.
<BraveSpear> Thanks for your help.
<wishie> BraveSpear: no worries. if the user account is created at boot time, /etc/skel/* should be copied to /home/$USER/*
<BraveSpear> wishie: If it works I'll owe you a beer
<nuxil> wishie, or use ping to check for packet losses
<wishie> nuxil: i think id rather go off link quality.. trying to get just the info i need now.. fighting with sed
<nuxil> ex ping -I wlan0 -c 20 IP
<nuxil> wishie, ok..
<wishie> trying to get '97' from 'Quality=97/100'
<wishie> think i got it.
<nuxil> i never got the hang of sed.. i always use sed like 10 times to get rid of stuff
<BraveSpear> wishie: it worked perfectly.  I owe you a beer, or your drink of choice.
<nuxil> wishie, how does your sed expression look like?
<wishie> nuxil: ended up going with.. http://pastebin.ca/1093066
<wishie> nuxil: might not be the most elegant, but it works.
<BraveSpear> wishie: any idea how to make Firefox the default web browser on the kde livecd? I have used the command: update-alternatives --config x-www-browser   and selected Firefox as the default, but whenever I click a link on a test KDE desktop I have it still opens the links in Konqueror.
<wishie> BraveSpear: i think KDE has its own "default" browser setting
<nuxil> :)
<Nyad> Freddy2: why doesn't  $ at amarok 21:20 pm  work?
<wishie> nuxil: looks good enough ?
<nuxil> sure
<dan_> hi all! i've just installed easycam2-qt and i would like to "see myself" in the web cam... Which application coud give me the pic (or how can i test the webcam) . Thanks in advance..
<nuxil> thee is no right or wrong way.. only the working way
<wishie> BraveSpear: kcontrol->KDE components->Default Applications->Web Browser
<wishie> BraveSpear: not sure where kde stores that setting in a file though..
<wishie> but once you find it, you can use /etc/skel/ to copy it over at boot time, aswell.
<BraveSpear> wishie: thanks for you help again.. I'm sure I'll have more questions soon.
<Nyad> why doesn't this work? http://nopaste.com/p/aPSqzIf8db
<nuxil> Nyad, bc if you dont have ar.allow only superuser can execute commands
<nuxil> Nyad, its explained in the manual
<Nyad> oh. I read the manual but I didn't think about that. lol
<nuxil> try make a at.allow file
<Freddy2> Nyad: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uat.htm
<nuxil> and put your username in there
<dan_> hi againg: give me please a name of an application, that cam test my webcam..
<engineer> kopete
<wishie> dan_: what type of webcam ? if its ovcvideo, you can use ovcview
<Freddy2> Nyad: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-job-scheduling.html
<Nyad> nuxil: I have an /etc/at.deny file but when I sudo cat /etc/at.deny it doesn't have any usernames in there, it has all sorts of other things, here's the output http://nopaste.com/p/aTrEWeUPm my username is jason
<dan_> wishie: just a second... i have problems top detect the type. (which ovcview : None, synaptic has no ideea about this...) give me some more seconds to search for the cam name/type
<_deb_> Hi all .
<_deb_> I have a small problme with knetworkmanager
<_deb_> I am not able to connect to a SSID with LEAP authentication using the manual configuration option in knetworkmanager.
<_deb_> but if I use wpa_supplicant from command line with correct options, I can connect .
<Nyad> I am being spammed by Pulsebombu and wikiliki, please kick them
<The_ManU_212> is high hardware_recover_ecc in smart bad? it was once about 2 million then i changed ide cable and then it was down at 1000 (the raw value) no its again rising, smart says 100/100
<Knopit> can update-rc.d be used to start applications at boot time?
<iralex> Где я?
<cedar> ktos pisze gwara??
<nuxil> Nyad, what are you trying to do ?
<wishie> dan_: and its 'uvcvideo' and the app 'luvcview'
<wishie> dan_: but will only work if its a uvcvideo webcam, afaik
<Nyad> nuxil: at 5am everyday I want amarok to open and play music
<wishie> dan_: http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<nuxil> Nyad, why dont you just use the simple interface kcron ?
<nuxil> !kcron | Nyad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcron
<nuxil> !info kcron
<ubottu> kcron (source: kdeadmin): the KDE crontab editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 191 kB, installed size 552 kB
<smarty> Hey -- I'm trying to use a Character, but when I dont know how to type it... The command is : U+2720... how do I type the ' U ' ?
<Nyad> nuxil: I know about kcron but I
<Nyad> would rather use at since it will work on any linux system
<nuxil> Nyad, are you telling me crond dont?
<Nyad> ah cron, I'll use that then
<Nyad> tnx
<nuxil> np :)
<smarty> anyone? what is the 'U' key?
<nuxil> huu?
<nuxil> smarty, its the key right from Y , left from I. top of J,K,L
<nuxil> :p
<smarty> lol, i know that :P
<smarty> I'm trying to use a Character, but when I dont know how to type it... The command is : U+2720... how do I type the ' U ' ?
<nuxil> sorry dont know what you mean
<nuxil> ascii codes ?
<sigma_za> how do i view people that are browsing my nfs shares? any gui?
<smarty> I think that they are ascii codes... you know KCharSelect?
<nuxil> sigma_za, maybe nfsstat
<nuxil> nop sorry
<wishie> ok, my mounting script now works, i think..heh
<nuxil> nice :)
<Nyad> smarty: I think you've gotta hold some button and then type that code value, it will then output the appropriate characer.
<smarty> Nyad : any idea which key to hold? I've tried, Alt, CTRL, (Windows Key), Shift, Tab, etc.
<wishie> nuxil: checks ESSID and Signal, and if both AP is correct, and Signal is > 40, it mounts (once only) and unmounts if either of the conditions change.
<Nyad> I don't know, I want to though. coz I also need that :P
<wishie> nuxil: thanks for the ideas.. i couldnt see the forrest for the trees
<wishie> perhaps something could be added to knetworkmanager ? like "run script on network connect"
<nuxil> wishie, np.. check dcop function for knetworkmanager
<nuxil> wishie, dont know if its possible.. but  you can check it out.
<wishie> nah, its not..just looked
<wishie> might see if i can hack something in there tomorrow
<wishie> its 6am here now
<wishie> need some sleep
<nuxil> l8r
<BraveSpear> wishie: another question for you.. do you know where I can set the default home page for Firefox for my livecd?
<Guest80054> how to enable restricted nvidia drivers on kubuntu 8.4 ? :-)
<nuxil> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tocki> thanks nuxil
<nuxil> np
<FallenHi1okiri> is there a way to get samba browsing working in kubuntu / kde4? i get "no connection to system for smb://smb-network/" do I have to install additional stuff like samba?
<alessandro> ciao
<paulanton> howdy y'all. I'm having a problem booting my ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu computer into my favorite desktop: KDE. anyone have a clue why?
<alessandro> hello
<paulanton> alessandro: hello :-
<nuxil> !kdm | paulanton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<paulanton> ubottu: okay, though it might not be related to that
<ubottu> paulanton: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yereth> hi guys
<yereth> any idea why alt-f2 is not giving me krunner on kde4?
<nuxil> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<yereth> ...
<yereth> nuxil: ?
<nuxil> Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<yereth> ow.. alright
<crayzi> whois deci
<Dragonath> is there any way to rename the documents folder in my ~?
<cdv> i have an issue when creating a new user group. when i e.g. write groupadd test i get the error: unable to lock group file
<rickest> cdv: got root?
<cdv> do i need to switch to root before i try to create the new group?
<mike> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BIGLEGOWSKY> sera
<BIGLEGOWSKY> ops sorry
<kolo> buenas
<mpsan> Does anyone know what happened to MC midnight commander? apt-get does not find it.
<BraveSpear> cdv: sorry, just got back.. yes you need to either be root, or sudo
<anom01y> anyone know a good app to recover a deleted folder on ext3 fs ?
<anom01y> or files ?
<Xcerca> is there a command that will tell me which partiions are (hd#,#) ?
<nuxil> fdisk -l
<Xcerca> thx
<nuxil> np
<Schorfi> or df -h
<nuxil> ScottLij, that only shows mounted disk
<nuxil> erm
<nuxil> that was for Schorfi . but he left
<gd515> hi
<bdizzle> hello
<BraveSpear> hi
<bdizzle> this is going to be a first for me, but I need information on trying to get an HP C4380 Photosmart printer to work wirelessly with Linux
<Ahmuck> hi.  there appears to be no more icon to change the video card and monitor ... how is that done now in hardy?
<BraveSpear> Anyone want a challenge? How to create just a Desktop on a KDE livecd with icons on the desktop.  No KMenu, taskbar, system tray.. any ideas?
<kaminix> Anyone know a good application for audio conversations which work on 64 bit?
<hcooh> I use wengophone
#kubuntu 2008-08-06
<pigeonflight> Having some issues doing a dist-upgrade
<hcooh> hello, I am on Kubuntu remix with kde4.1, I have a problem with a lot of process that are duplicate, is it normal ??
<hcooh> For exemple I have two Xorg, and each take 170 Mo of memory !!
<hcooh> Can I kill one of those process ?
<pigeonflight> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<pigeonflight> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<pigeonflight> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<pigeonflight> subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<sd132> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shane2peru> what seems to be the thoughts on kde 4.1? Is it an improvement over 4.0
<shane2peru> Is it usable?
<shane2peru> I tried 4.0 and it was ok, but had issues, and was rather incomplete
<pigeonflight> shane2peru: improvement yes
<pigeonflight> Usable You judge
<shane2peru> pigeonflight: are you using it on a daily basis?
<sd132> so the kubuntu md5 is the same as the ubuntu md5?
<shane2peru> if you are using it on a daily basis, then it is probably more usable than 4.0 was. :)
<shane2peru> I'm downloading it now, but wanted to get some thoughts from some others
<pigeonflight> shane2peru: Yes
<pigeonflight> But then I did the same with 4.0
<shane2peru> right, I used 4.0 for a while, but got tired of some of the minor problems
<shane2peru> they weren't major, just needed some more dev time.
<pigeonflight> shane2peru: It's really up to you :-) it may be missing one thing that you can't get over
<pigeonflight> On the ohter hand it can have one feature that you find you can't live without after a few days
<shane2peru> right, it does seem stable over all thought right?
<pigeonflight>  in anycase #kubuntu-kde4 is where you want to be
<shane2peru> ahh, pigeonflight right, I forgot about that.
<di48lo> can someone help me auto mount some disks, having mad hassles with it
<shane2peru> thanks pigeonflight
<bdizzle> okay, why isn't my printer working?
<di48lo> I have kubuntu on sdb and want to auto mount other partitions on my sdb drive??
<bdizzle> hold on... it might  be working ... yay!
<bdizzle> awesome, I have a working printer. Now I gotta check the scanner part
<bdizzle> okay, scanner isn't working. Anyone know about getting the scanner to work?
<al__> #oss
<BraveSpear> anyone know how to lock kde at 1024x768x60hz at boot time in xorg.conf?
<BraveSpear> I was told to add a modeline to xorg.conf : Modeline "1024x768" 60.80  1024 1056 1128 1272   768  768  770  796
<kushou> hi
<kushou> what is your probleme ?
<kushou> -e
<tocki> how to install kde4.1 on kubuntu ? :-)
<kushou> you are using KDE 3.5.9 ?
<BraveSpear> I am creating a livecd for my employer and my boss wants me to lock the screen resolution at 1024x768 @ 60hz.. yes, kde 3.5+ (installed from apt-get install kde-core)
<hcooh> tocki : follow this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<pigeonflight> How do I fix a dangling symlink?
<pigeonflight> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<kushou> BraveSpear: why did you not download kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.0
<kushou> and tell to your employer to update this
<kushou> ?
<kushou> i don't know if it's possible
<Pigeon`> Someone know if I can change Audacious skin grey color
<smarty> hey all -- questoin :: i need to make a character i found in KCharaSelect.. How do I type it in (knowing the code)
<smarty> Like, the code is U+2720
<smarty> What do I hit for 'U'
<smarty> anyone?
<[pyro]> is it possible to encrypted my entire drive (apart from boot) on an already installed system?
<smarty> I dont see why not
<smarty> But I could be wrong
<nuxil> has anyone tried Crunchy ?
<kushou> smarty: i don't know how to do that
<kushou> nuxil: not me
<nuxil> man #ubuntu is hopless to be in
<nuxil> 1252 ppl in
<nuxil> ;0
<smarty> Lol
<smarty> Ha
<nuxil> i prolly need to spam the channnel for ppl to see my Question'
<leumas> luis why change of nick?
<baudthief> sometimes when I start Kubuntu, icons that should be in the notification area are on the desktop (in their own tiny window)
<baudthief> is there some sort of fix for that?
<BraveSpear> kushou: I am using kde-core which installs with KDE 3.5.  KDE 4 is a little to different for our users.. need something that more closely matches WinXP interface.
<dwidmann> nuxil: #ubuntu probably is hopeless. I've seen people in here with all sorts of questions before because a) either they like the people better here or b) their questions actually get answered here ... or some combination thereof ...kind of sad indeed.
<Pigeon`> How do i change te default application for like mp3
<kushou> baudthief: KDE ?
<nuxil> dwidmann, yea,, i seen that too
<kushou> BraveSpear: so you couldn't use KDE 4.1 but 3.5.9
<smarty> Pigeon -- Right click on the item, Open with>Other
<dwidmann> Pigeon`: right click on any mp3 file, go to properties, click on the little wrench next to the file type, and you should be able to alter it in the screen that comes up.
<leumas> kaffein closes wen i ty to play dvds.wat do i do?
<Pigeon`> thx dwidmann
<dwidmann> leumas: it's a bit whacky with DVD playback lately (much to my dismay), do you have the essentials installed (ie: libdvdcss2, libdvdread3, libdvdnav4)
<leumas> tanx i'll try installin them
<dwidmann> leumas: libdvdcss2 isn't in the repositories, try running this script: /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh
<alfffy> I can't get ndiswrapper installed
<baudthief> kushou: yeah, looks like it fixed itself after using compiz as default wm heh
<baudthief> one more though, how do you fix the checkbox bug? When you select a checkbox, it turns into a gray square 4 times its size lol
<alfffy> when i type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common it says it can't find the package
<Dragnslcr> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<kushou> alfffy: you've got the network connection on the computer where you type there ?
<alfffy> kushou: yes
<alfffy> ubottu: thats not what i see
<ubottu> alfffy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kushou> alfffy: go to adept and type ndiswrapper in the shearch form
<kushou> (hum, sorry for my bad english but i'm french)
<alfffy> I already tried that ... no results
<kushou> ok
<alfffy> no problem
<kushou> wait a minute please
<kushou> alfffy: sudo apt-get update
<kushou> sudo apt-get upgrade
<alfffy> i'll try that
<kushou> may be it can solve your problem
<gimpysmurf> i've been looking round online for the batter part of two night s now...  does anyone know whats up with not being able to see my cd rom drive? i noticed as i was trying to burn a cd.. but now that i'm looking at it, it can't see cd's at all..  shouldn'
<gimpysmurf> t this mount into /media/cdrom0 or something?
<gimpysmurf> or /dev/sd0 or some such?
<gimpysmurf> oh right, Hardy 8.04
<gimpysmurf> is there a way to directly access the thing? i'mbeen playing with cdrecord.. but it thorws errors saying i don't have any such devices...   = /
<alfffy> kushou: that worked ...... thank you very much
<kushou> alfffy: you're welcome :)
<sd132> what is the name of the nvidia driver installer?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sd132: depends on your card
<sd132> Daisuke_Laptop: nvidia gforce 440 mx
<Daisuke_Laptop> sd132: nvidia-glx
<yuka> hello, i'm trying to customize my top panel. i'm on a laptop and when i first tried using the trackpad after install, the mouse went crazy and moved a lot of the icons. i am now trying to move everything back. i currently have the icons all together on the left. i want to split it the way it was at default, with the shutdown, time, battery, etc icons on the right hand side. but i can't seem to be able to do it. any ideas?
<sd132> Daisuke_Laptop: im thinking of a third party program
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're probably thinking of envy
<sd132> Daisuke_Laptop: has a wierd name
<Daisuke_Laptop> which is used to install the most current drivers
<sd132> Daisuke_Laptop: thats it, thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> don't use it
<sd132> why?
<dwidmann> "sudo apt-get install envyng" " sudo envyng -t"
<Daisuke_Laptop> your card will get absolutely no benefit from updated drivers
 * Daisuke_Laptop cringes
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwidmann: you just made an infant deity weep
<sd132> my refresh rate is wrong and has no setting for the proper setting
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: that's not always the case ... performance improvements can sometimes be had if their was something wrong with them, bug fixes can be had too ...
<vlada> i've just installed kde4.1 and my window decorator crashes everytime (after reboot)
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwidmann: for a card that old that i don't even think is supported in the newer drivers?
<dwidmann> I'm kind of hoping for some bug fixes myself ....
<sd132> Daisuke_Laptop: it is, i was running it a couple of days ago on ubuntu
<vlada> i have manualy started kde-window-decorator (but all i see is old kde3.5 window frame) :/
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: I think the geforce 4's are the oldest supported, I'm not sure if the MX's (the suck version of the geforce 4, really more like a geforce 2 as the geforce 3's were actually better) are supported or not
<Daisuke_Laptop> and this is the same install, you just installed kubuntu-desktop?
<sd132> Daisuke_Laptop: no just reinstalled kubuntu
<bdizzle> okay, need help installing Kubuntu on my desktop ... with a firewalled internet connection that requires firefox, Java, and wine to be able to run the internet
<bdizzle> err, get to the internet to be able to install the rest of the programs
<sd132> Daisuke_Laptop: and the glx drivers have the worng refresh rate, and the nevy drivers fix the problem
<dwidmann> oops
<Daisuke_Laptop> sd132: in that case, follow dwidmann's advice
<sd132> Daisuke_Laptop: ok thanks
<sd132> <pushing the envelope with a samsung syncmster 206bw on the nvidia gforce 440mx card..:)
<sd132> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<dolo>  any one here have a custom boot splash using usplash or any other program?
<alfffy> I'm having trouble using ndiswrapper
<dolo> I'm trying to make a custom .so file
<alfffy> I install the driver, but when I type ndiswapper -l it only lists the driver and not the hardware
<dolo> anyone know how to make a custom .so theme file for usplash ?
<bdizzle> how do I install firefox from a .tar.bz2 file?
<bdizzle> or is there a .deb file somewhere of it?
<alfffy> anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<dolo> why not use the package manager and just type mozilla
<Githzerai> !usplash | dolo
<ubottu> dolo: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bdizzle> ...because I can't get connected to the internet
<dolo> hey Githzerai i have that its for picking a custom usplash from ones made by other people
<bdizzle> I just moved into a dorm and they have a software firewall that I must install a check program before I can get to the internet. Unfortunately, said program is a) a .exe file, and b) requires Java to install
<dolo> im trying to make a usplash theme of my own
<bdizzle> so I need to try to install firefox and Java from scratch. I have a working computer (laptop) that is connected to the internet via wireless, and a jump drive to transfer files over
<Githzerai> dolo: I think you wil find comlete tutorial on that link
<dolo> ya the tutorial i been trying to make work for the past 2 days
<dolo> i have that page bookmarked
<alfffy> could anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<dolo> i been having trouble getting mine to work so i been looking now to see if someone else maybe has gotten it to work and could give me some help
<dolo> theres quite a few on gnome-look but nothing I really liked
<dolo> do you have one Githzerai
<dolo> so far ive made 11 .so files using that tutorial and none work
<dolo> even altered the vga setting and now i switched back to the default usplash it looks lower quality but none of those .so files i made seem to work
<bdizzle> is there a .deb file available for Linux?
<bdizzle> err, sorry, for firefox
<Dragnslcr> It's in the repository
<Dragnslcr> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<dolo> Githzerai: any idea?
<bdizzle> I can't get to the repository
<alfffy> I install the driver, but when I type ndiswapper -l it only lists the driver and not the hardware
<bdizzle> other than what is on the Kubuntu 8.04 disk, I can't get anything in
<Dragnslcr> You might be able to get the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<Dragnslcr> bdizzle- http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/web/firefox
<bdizzle> does that come with the dependencies?
<bdizzle> and is there one available for Java too?
<bdizzle> how do we search packages.ubuntu.com/hardy?
<bdizzle> or do we have to run through the links?
<Dragnslcr> I thought I saw a search box on the page
<oscar> español
<bdizzle> oh this is going to be a fun game
<oscar> español
<bdizzle> trying to run through the packages and see what dependencies there are
<kaminix> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaminix> Yay!
<bazhang> !es | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<paule118> isst du kacke ? (mooning) bei skype sind nur spinner !
<r00t_> whoah buddy
<alfffy> could anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<Fieldy> hello, what do I need to do to use wpa2 on my laptops wireless? wpa_supplicant is installed. i am a new kubuntu user but an experienced linux user.
<posingaspopular> Fieldy: knetwork manager
<Fieldy> posingaspopular: i believe i was there, and it offered me wep options but not wpa. let me look again (system is in the other room)
<unik> how do i install .tar i m a new user
<alfffy> anyone with ndiswrapper knowledge ????
<posingaspopular> Fieldy: ive never had a problem with knetworkmanager using wpa2
<Fieldy> posingaspopular: okay, turns out i had not been using knetworkmanager. got it set up -- thank you!
<bdizzle> okay, questions on dependencies
<bdizzle> I tried installing sun-java6-bin, and it said it needed sun-java6-jre
<bdizzle> fine
<bdizzle> I tried installling sun-java6-jre, and it claims it needs sun-java6-bin|ia32-sun-java6-bin
<bdizzle> is there a circle going on somewhere?
<posingaspopular> yes bdizzle
<posingaspopular> it's called dependancy hell
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> almost as bad as .dll hell
<bdizzle> well, without internet connection on the computer I'm installing Kubuntu on, I have a laptop (which I am on) with internet (obviously) and a jump drive, transferring files back and forth
<bdizzle> okay, I don't get this one
<bdizzle> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ia32-sun-java6-bin
<bdizzle> is there a way to download the java files from the repository into a temp folder, rather than its usual place?
<bdizzle> which it claims is only available for the AMD 64 machines, not the usual i386 machines
<dwidmann> bdizzle: dpkg -i sun-java6-jre* sun-java6-bin*
<bdizzle> where would that download it to?
<bdizzle> dwidmann, the program is that I am trying to install firefox and java on a desktop that currently cannot connect to the internet thanks to a stupid college network that requires me to download a java .exe program to connect first
<alfffy> could anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<alfffy> please ???
<skii>  i was woundering, does anyone know how to install linux on/in protible media player creative zen v plus?
<bdizzle> skii: if no one knows, try posting on the forums at www.ubuntuforums.org
<bdizzle> they might know there
<skii>  ok, let me refraze the ? i would like to run linux off of my creative zen, would anyone be able to help me out?
<skii>  bdizzle: i already have tried there and nothing srry
<dwidmann> bdizzle: dpkg is used to install debs that have already been downloaded somehow or other
<bdizzle> ok
<skii>  would anyone know how to run linux from/off a cell phone???
<bdizzle> okay, I'm looking for the architecture independent sun-java-jre files
<posingaspopular> bdizzle: you can probably msg the tech department and talk to them about that .exe issue
<posingaspopular> and they can work around that
<bdizzle> yeah, they're stupid and barely work with (or know what) Linux
<alfffy> anyone with ndiswrapper knowledge ????
<andrboot> Hi; i am wondering how to get Power Management in KDE 4.1
<alfffy> PLEASE ....can anyone help with ndiswrapper
<bdizzle> no alfffy, post on ubuntuforums and see if someone can do it there
<bdizzle> otherwise, pay for Canonical tech support if you cannot be patient or try to figure it out yourself
<andrboot> @ alfffy there is plenty of how tos on google.com
<andrboot> it really isn't that complicated.
<alfffy> DO YOU HONESTLY THINK I WOULD HAVE SPENT AN HOUR ON THIS CHANNEL IF I HADN'T ALREADY CHECKED GOOGLE !!?!?!?!?!!??
<bazhang> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> alfffy, need much more info
<andrboot> alfffy you obiously didn't look hard enough.
<alfffy> ^ ouch
<andrboot> and the my problem with powermanagemnt.. heh :p i would like a more "safer" option then running kde 3.5's kpowersave lol
<bazhang> !info ndisqt
<ubottu> Package ndisqt does not exist in hardy
<alfffy> i've been trying to install this card for weeks
<bazhang> alfffy, which card
<alfffy> a DWL 650
<bazhang> alfffy, what chipset
<alfffy> realtek (i think)
<bazhang> alfffy, check
<andrboot> alfffy, thats a pretty old card
<alfffy> apologies if I'm a little impatient, but his is quite frusturating
<bdizzle> linux can be frustrating, believe me
<bazhang> alfffy, this is a usb dongle?
<alfffy> nope
<alfffy> pcmcia
<andrboot> pretty old one @ that :\
<bazhang> alfffy, tell us the exact chipset
<alfffy> how owuld i find that out???
<andrboot> seems to only support wep :\
<andrboot> @ alfffy lspci
<bazhang> alfffy, are you hotplugging it or have it in on boot
<alfffy> ^no idea what either of those mean
<andrboot> o.o
<bazhang> alfffy, are you inserting said card into computer when it is turned on, or starting computer with said card already inserted
<bdizzle> linux is a wonderful thing, just as soon as you get it working
 * andrboot shuts up
<alfffy> starting w/ card inserted
<bdizzle> is there a .deb file for firefox, and if not, how do I install from the .tar.bz2 file?
<bazhang> alfffy, do you currently have access to the computer in question
<bdizzle> I'm still learning installation from source
<bazhang> bdizzle, what version of ubuntu
<alfffy> I'm on the comp in question vis wired connection
<bdizzle> kubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> alfffy, and is the card currently inserted
<alfffy> output of lspci: http://pastebin.com/med22898
<bdizzle> I don't have internet connection working, so I need to transfer from this computer to the other via my jump drive
<bdizzle> its crazy
<alfffy> yes ... its inserted
<alfffy> I install the driver, but when I type ndiswapper -l it only lists the driver and not the hardware
<bazhang> alfffy, just tell us the single line for that card here
<andrboot> its not picking it up :p
<alfffy> i don't know which line is the card
<bdizzle> okay, hold on
<andrboot> its not tehre heh
<bdizzle> does this page describe it properly bazhang?
<bdizzle> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-firefox3tarbz2-linux/
<andrboot> alfffy does that card work?
<bdizzle> if I follow directions I can install easily
<andrboot> in windows @ least
<alfffy> yes ... I have a dual boot with windows .... it works on windows
<andrboot> riight
<andrboot> because i don't see it there :p
<andrboot> @ alfffy can i see a copy of your "dmesg" ?
<alfffy> so how would we fix that
<andrboot> so dmesg > file.txt and pastebin file.txt :p
<bazhang> alfffy, make sure that windows does not shutdown that card on reboot
<andrboot> bazhang wouldn't matter still should be picked up :p
<bazhang> andrboot, not always
<alfffy> ok
<andrboot> bazhang hmm. i had a issue with an old cisco card a while back heh that was fun :D
<andrboot> must just go back to gentoo
<andrboot> lol
<alfffy> output of dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m7c4a7e8e
<bdizzle> how can I check to make sure java is installed properly (without having access to internet)
<alfffy> "alfffy, make sure that windows does not shutdown that card on reboot" what does this mean?
<andrboot> bdizzle check installed software
<bdizzle> and how can I download the firefox-3.0 package without internet either?
<bdizzle> will that recognize packages installed from source?
<orangepeelbeef> you can get the firefox-3.0 package and put it on a usb key
<bdizzle> yeah, I was trying to
<bdizzle> it only gave me the .tar.bz2 file of it, there is no .deb file that I know of
<orangepeelbeef> ah
<orangepeelbeef> you need to pull the package from the ubuntu repository
<orangepeelbeef> why do you not have internet :P
<andrboot> @ alfffy you seem to be already trying to use ndiswrapper :p
<andrboot> lol
<bdizzle> because my school is retarded and requires that we download a .exe file to have them "check" your computer and authenticate it
<andrboot> according to your kernel load
<andrboot> lol
<Slurb> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bdizzle> and I just put a fresh install of kubuntu on today, as the other one was giving me serious problems
<andrboot> @ bdizzle so wine?
<andrboot> :p
 * andrboot breaks ubottu 
<bdizzle> it won't let me download the program without java
<orangepeelbeef> or set up an http proxy
<bdizzle> and yes, I'll need wine too
<andrboot> yuck
<bdizzle> yeah
<andrboot> @ bdizzle so :p what do you need? lol
<alfffy> I take the saying "if at first you fail ... try and try again" too literally :P
<andrboot> alfffy your dmesg says it all :p have a read through look at it.. see what it is doing :p
<andrboot> your card has problems heh
<bdizzle> I need java, wine, and firefox to all work. I'm trying with konqueror, but it won't read the java. I've tried java and going through the dependency list
<alfffy> :(
<orangepeelbeef> if you want packages you will have to get them from the mirrors or  packages.ubuntu.org
<bdizzle> installing each package one by one, building it up
<andrboot> judging buy "#[ 6370.777465] wlan0: cannot get RID fc82 (len=2) - no PRI f/w"
<alfffy> lemme know if you've found the problem :)
<andrboot> bdizzle kde should come with firefox.. if not just grab the files of a repo
<orangepeelbeef> seriously man, set up http proxy on one of your other computers or friends computers or something :P
<andrboot> alfffy you need to learn :) iw ould suggest getting a bettter card.. one that supports wpa
<bdizzle> it froze at sun-java6-jre, as it is now requiring a amd64 file, which won't install due to wrong architecture
<andrboot> ooh :|
<andrboot> yuck
<orangepeelbeef> analogx proxy works well for win peeps
<andrboot> your poor poor bugger
<alfffy> alright ... alright
<bdizzle> how?
<alfffy> btw ... if i'm going to get a new card, could you recomend something that works with linux out of the box?
<bdizzle> the http proxy I mean? I don't have wireless on my desktop, just my laptop that I'm on now :)
<bazhang> bdizzle, what is your system 32bit or 64 bit
<bdizzle> 32bit
<bazhang> bdizzle, what about just downloading the deb
<bdizzle> right now, I'm stuck at this part
<andrboot> alfffy hmmm
<bdizzle> tried, this is where I'm stuck
<almroa_> What sort of card? I just came in.
<orangepeelbeef> crossover cable to your other comp, http proxy on your pc
<bdizzle> after installing all .deb file dependencies, I tried to install sun-java6-bin, only for it to tell me I need sun-java6-jre
<bazhang> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0_3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3_i386.deb bdizzle
<orangepeelbeef> or just keep workin through the deps from the package list
<andrboot> bdizzle just download the java package from the java website
<baudthief> whats the name of the open source ATI driver?
<andrboot> and do it from that :p
<andrboot> as root
<andrboot> heh
<baudthief> trying to edit xorg.conf
<andrboot> @ baudthief fglrx
<andrboot> i would say
<bdizzle> I tried installing sun-java6-jre, for it to tell me I need sun-java6-bin|ia32-sun-java6-bin, which is an amd64 file
<andrboot> heh
<andrboot> wierd
<bazhang> or aptoncd
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<bazhang> bdizzle, ^^
<bdizzle> yeah, checking
<andrboot> heh :p
<bdizzle> wait, what is APTonCD?
<andrboot> nice
<andrboot> i just drag and drop my .deb file to each box manuially
<andrboot> heh
<bdizzle> ok
<bdizzle> it'd be nice to just port the entire computer from one to the other if possible, or at least the main packages of it
<bazhang> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bazhang> bdizzle, ^^
<bdizzle> .......
<baudthief> argh 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' doesn't ask me anything about display settings, only keyboard?!
<bdizzle> *facepalm* why didn't I think of this earlier?
<bazhang> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<andrboot> nman that is old :|
<andrboot> rofl
<bazhang> bdizzle, you set now?
<bdizzle> not quite
<Fieldy> hello, has anyone used kvpnc with openvpn as a client? I've imported the client conf and all the keys and it sees them. but when I try to connect to the server, the server says "Authenticate/Decrypt packet error: packet HMAC authentication failed". i have copied over the same ta.key that is working on other (non-kubuntu) clients, though i see nowhere to actually tell kvpnc to use ta.key.
<bdizzle> does that install the packages from the repo, or in the ifile?
<bazhang> bdizzle, which one aptoncd or clone
<bdizzle> I don't have internet on the computer I'm transferring the packages to, so I need to physically install all of them
<bdizzle> the clone
<bazhang> bdizzle, did you read the explanation above?
<bdizzle> yeah, give me a moment to unpack them on the other computer
<bazhang> alfffy you still around?
<bazhang> oh he left
<bdizzle> okay, we have a problem
<bdizzle> clone deleted network-manager, etc etc
<bdizzle> and didn't install any new packages
<bdizzle> trying APTonCD now
<bdizzle> just trying to burn the .iso now
<bdizzle> ugh, damn slow CD-RW disks
<bdizzle> its going to take an hour to burn it
<sgallinger> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sgallinger> how do I get k3b to burn mp3s
<munk_> help my computer keeps locking me out if i dont use it for 5 minutes or so(it is a laptop) i removed the acpi and acpi-support packages and it still does it.. help please?
<bdizzle> okay, once I get APT-onCD to work and the disk to burn properly, how do I install it onto the other computer?
<bazhang> sgallinger, you have lame installed?
<bazhang> bdizzle, enable it as a repo and disable others
<bdizzle> how?
<bazhang> bdizzle, gui or cli way
<bdizzle> gui please
<bdizzle> I'm in adept right now
<bazhang> you're using adept?
<bdizzle> yeah
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> check the menu for repos
<bdizzle> assume fresh install of Kubuntu, minus knetwork-manager and network-manager that got wiped in the cline
<bdizzle> got it
<bdizzle> where it says software sources?
<bazhang> yup
<bdizzle> third-party software?
<bdizzle> then add CD-ROM I guess?
<sgallinger> !lame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame
<bazhang> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/create-backup-of-installed-packages.html bdizzle
<bazhang> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<bdizzle> wait, so the other computer has to have aptoncd installed as well?
<bdizzle> or does that just help?
<bazhang> just add cd from adept
<sgallinger> how can I test if Im running off the proper drivers for my graphics card, or if its just running from the kernel
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> hopefully this will work
<bazhang> be sure to disable others and then update sources.list
<bazhang> bdizzle, ^^
<bdizzle> disable or delete?
<bazhang> disable of course
<bdizzle> after I run the .iso and have it act as a repo, then do I run the clone?
<bdizzle> to automate it?
<bazhang> aptoncd or the other
<bdizzle> ugh why is k3b saying that the disk verification failed?
<bdizzle> let me try it anyway
<sgallinger> how can I test if Im running off the proper drivers for my graphics card, or if its just running from the kernel
<bdizzle> gah, going to have to reburn under windows. For some reason, linux doesn't like to burn properly
<bazhang> sgallinger, you got lame installed?
<bdizzle> be back in about 30 minutes hopefully
<flaccid> sgallinger: goto hardware drivers manager in kmenu - system
<eagles0513875> im having an issue with samba and windows vista
<eagles0513875> i have a laptop and desktop connected wirelessly the desktop doesnt require me to login to get access to the samba shared folder where as my laptop does
<eagles0513875> nm answered my own question
<eagles0513875> nm still have the issue
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me with my issue of my laptop requiring me to login to get access to my samba folder
<Dragnslcr> Probably the desktop remembering the username and password
<eagles0513875> Dragnslcr: it didnt ask me to login to begin with
<Dragnslcr> Odd
<eagles0513875> but my laptop it asks me to login
<eagles0513875> what port does samba use
<muesli> i just installed ubuntu on a usb stick and encrypted the root filesystem. now booting up i noticed that it first tries to mount the encrypted root, before it actually detects sdb as a filesystem
<muesli> can i somehow force the kernel to first check for all avail filesystems / partitions and then try to decrypt the root?
<flaccid> eagles0513875: a few like 139 and 445. google can be handy :)
<Hydrogen> oi oi, itsa muesli
<muesli> hey Hydrogen
<Hydrogen> fancy meeting you here :>
<muesli> heh yeah, weird crypto issues
<bdizzle> gah, I think my CD burner hates me
<bdizzle> it keeps claiming the the sizefile is not given or something when I try to load off of the CD
<bdizzle> so I'm just running through and trying to install each package on the CD manually
<eagles0513875> flaccid: any ideas as to my issue
<flaccid> i don't understand the problem
<eagles0513875> flaccid: on my laptop i cannot access my samba share that i setup it wants a user name and pass which i didnt setup one
<eagles0513875> on my dads desktop it doesnt even ask me for username and pass
<eagles0513875> flaccid: any idea cuz i have none
<bleaked> if one wanted to upgrade the hard drive containing the kubuntu install.. is it possible to just create similar partition structure, then copy the data from each old partition to the respective new ones, switch the drives, then boot like normal?
<baudthief> bleaked: If you're able to copy over the boot sector somehow, it might work, assuming you preserve permissions / file attributes
<flaccid> eagles0513875: so the client will send the user's username and password on the system first then and if its successful, it doesn't need to prompt the user for a pass. so you make your system and samba passwords on all computers the same..
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im lost
<bdizzle> question
<bdizzle> is it possible to get the repositories to point to a local directory?
<flaccid> eagles0513875: learn samba :) still you havnt actually stated a problem, but rather just behaviour. i don't know what you are trying to achieve
<eagles0513875> i just need access to the shared folder but on my laptop i have to log in and i set it up to where i dont have to login
<flaccid> eagles0513875: are you saying that you don't want to be prompted for a password?
<eagles0513875> ya
<flaccid> and the smb server is Vista?
<eagles0513875> no kubuntu
<eagles0513875> trying to access it from a vista laptop
<flaccid> the client is Vista?
<eagles0513875> ya
<andrboot> @ eagles0513875 just change the security options in the smb.conf file :D
<eagles0513875> fixed my issue
<eagles0513875> the user name and pass is admin admin
<andrboot> lol
<eagles0513875> how is that possible
<flaccid> make the passwords the same. so on the server do passwd and smbpasswd for the user in question and make it the same as the user/pass on the vista client. if the usernames are different, then goto system settings - sharing - local network shares and specify it there. you can check logs on the server to see what is happening..
<flaccid> andrboot: that won't help
<flaccid> eagles0513875: i dunno, you configured the server?
<eagles0513875> ya through system settings
<eagles0513875> its only temp share
<andrboot> @ flaccid does for me :D
<eagles0513875> just need to get some videos and stuff for me
<eagles0513875> now i have no access to the folder
<flaccid> andrboot: you have a different config and different variables. your user/pass might also match up or whatever..
<flaccid> eagles0513875: anyway you can always check the logs in /var/log/samba to see what is going on
<eagles0513875> goign to do that now
<andrboot> @ flaccid just change it to share access :p not user/
<andrboot> heh
<eagles0513875> what log do i look at i have a bunch
<flaccid> andrboot: share access is complicated. you'll be lucky for share to work 100% by just changing that
<flaccid> eagles0513875: whichever is the relevant log and depends how you have set that in smb.conf..
<eagles0513875> in teh appropriate log for the ip of my laptop there was nothing
<flaccid> eagles0513875: it may be logging to a different file, look..
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> how do i restart samba
<eagles0513875> cd /etc/init.d/samba restart
<baudthief>  /etc/init.d/samba restart
<flaccid> there is usually log.smbd as well in there
<baudthief> no CD
<eagles0513875> there is log.nmbd
<baudthief> you'll need to run as root, so do: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<flaccid> eagles0513875: thats for the nmb daemon, won't be in there
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> this of any importance
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34618/
<flaccid> ah thats a bug, i've seen that before. that could be an issue
<flaccid> or it could be non-harmful. i can't remember. you could search lp and google about it
<eagles0513875> thing is im on the server just cant get access to the folder now
<flaccid> access to the folder?
<eagles0513875> fixed it
<eduardo> how do I take screenshots in kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> i had it under allowed users i had to have been a part of the admin group
<digistyl3> hi, will there be a Disk & Filesystems module in System Settings for KDE 4.1?
<flaccid> fair enough
<flaccid> digistyl3: wrong chan, see topic
<eddiestone> hello, how do I take screenshots in kde?
<digistyl3> flaccid: i already tried on #kde, they said that the kde3 version of the module is kubuntu's
<flaccid> digistyl3: kde4 help for kubuntu is in #kubuntu-kde4 as per topic
<flaccid> you could also goto #kubuntu-devel and ask
<digistyl3> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i pulled a real nub in regards to samba lol
<flaccid> pulled a real nub?
<eagles0513875> pulled a noob lol
<eagles0513875> the user had to be part of the admin group for it to work before
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u have any putty experience and x11 forwarding
<eagles0513875> *you
<_2> anyone know some about xfce4 ?     when i launch it, it comes up with the default background and panels but then the panels vanish, and right click does nothing.     i can alt+f2 run xfce4-panel and get them back.    but nothing seems to be sticky.   any thoughts on why ?
<flaccid> yeah i do
<eagles0513875> flaccid: thats another thing im havving issues with is putty and x11 being forwarded to my windows desktop
<eagles0513875> all i get is cli
<eagles0513875> x11 isnt forwarded
<flaccid> well i can't remember, you probably have to enable something thats off by default
<flaccid> there are heaps on webpages on google about this
<monti> sup all
<eagles0513875> got any good ones you reference flaccid
<flaccid> eagles0513875: putty thing is talked about here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505541
<flaccid> eagles0513875: and go through these as well: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=ESa&q=forward+x11+ssh+tunnel+ubuntu+putty&btnG=Search
<eagles0513875> thanks
<flaccid> np
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i think i was trying to start x instead of kde
<eagles0513875> lol was issuing the startx command instead of startkde
<flaccid> ok
<eagles0513875> still wont work keeps exiting with status 1
<skreechmiester> Anyone can give some help with a circular dpkg issue?
<skreechmiester> I'm trying to upgrade samba but it's hanging on the rc script
<flaccid>  skreechmiester pastebin the whole output of dpkg/apt
<joshuajtl> is reiserfs faster than ext3?
<skreechmiester> flaccid: Will do
<eddiestone> joshuajtl: for read or write?
<eagles0513875> reiserfs is dead
<eagles0513875> no long in dev
<eagles0513875> the guy who came up with that file system is in jail for murder
<skreechmiester> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eddiestone> he works at jail
<eagles0513875> no he is in jailo
<eagles0513875> jail
<that_kid_teck> ellllloooooo
<that_kid_teck> i am lindsey lohan
<joshuajtl> eddiestone: hmm dunno, both? for use as /
<joshuajtl> and /home
<eagles0513875> !offtopic | that_kid_teck
<ubottu> that_kid_teck: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<that_kid_teck> "are you getting this cabos"?
<skreechmiester> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34622/
<eddiestone> definetly, ext3 is better for /
<joshuajtl> and /home?
<flaccid> i'll brb
<eagles0513875> im goign to wiki reiserfs for ya to prove to u guys that the creator is in jail
<joshuajtl> any kubuntu users moved from opensuse 11.0 back to kubuntu and stick to it? (wondering if i should bother downloading the ultra large opensuse 11 dvd)
<skreechmiester> eagles0513875: no need
<skreechmiester> he's in jail
<skreechmiester> joshuajtl: I don't understand the question
<eagles0513875> joshuajtl: that was only distro that worked on my new laptop but i was using open suse 10 had to switch back though to vista lol since i having some issues with kubuntu kubuntu configures stuff a whole lot easier for me
<joshuajtl> eagles0513875: what laptop?
<eagles0513875> joshuajtl: u might not end up with audio or have some audio issues or no open gl support if ur looking to try with games and wine
<eagles0513875> hp table tx1308nr got it back last december
<eagles0513875> try it with gutsy had a pnp bios bug hard froze while partitioning and formatting
<joshuajtl> eagles0513875: talking about kubuntu or opensuse (as far as the no audio etc)
<eagles0513875> opensuse 10
<joshuajtl> skreechmiester: just wondering what to think of opensuse 11 reviews... read too many that are up and down, but dont want to bother downloading the massive dvd if its crap
<eagles0513875> if u love kubuntu or any of this line sitck with it
<joshuajtl> eagles0513875: ah... interesting, i'm running a (previously) preinstalled ubuntu dell inspiron 1525
<smarty> question : how can i add a printer that is on my network? i am working wirelessly, but the printer is situated on the computer connected to the router. i can do it in windows, just no idea on ku
<joshuajtl> laptop
<eagles0513875> joshuajtl:  u woudl get better support from dell if u ever had issues if u stick with ubuntu or kubuntu or anything debian based
<eagles0513875> in my cert course i learned that the debian pkg management is better then rpms
<joshuajtl> ok thx
<skreechmiester> joshuajtl: Grab the KDE4 CD
<skreechmiester> joshuajtl: If it works for you go for it
<skreechmiester> I jsut try to avoid RPMs >_>
<eagles0513875> ext4 is under dev i know
<smarty> any ideas for my issue?
<eagles0513875> deb pkg managment is better then rpm the linux professional institute says
<anom01y> is a 330m/340m/350m compatable with fglrx ?
<skreechmiester> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<anom01y> because a laptop I am trying to set up is slow as hell
<skreechmiester> Cool
<smarty> kk, ty
<skreechmiester> eagles0513875: Link for that
<eagles0513875> wikipedia
<skreechmiester> eagles0513875: gimime
<eagles0513875> they have a list of file systems if u type in file systems
<eagles0513875> my ff3 is acting up as well as dcop
<skreechmiester> eagles0513875: I meant the LPI saying that dpkg is beter
<eagles0513875> its in the book which comes with the course
<skreechmiester> The LPI has a book?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> well its a book put out by que publiching called exam cram 2 lpic1 covers both part of level 1 certification
<skreechmiester> That's not the LPI
<skreechmiester> It's a book for the exam
<skreechmiester> the LPI didn't write it
<eagles0513875> sry falling asleep sitting here lol
<eagles0513875> each is good in their own way
<skreechmiester> eagles0513875: I have two of those books one muses about why anyone would use debian the other one is very pro debian
<skreechmiester> LPI is neutral
<eagles0513875> lol not really
<eagles0513875> the exam focuses on rpm based commands
<eagles0513875> im off to bed im strugglign to stay awake right now
<flaccid> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> sry flaccid
<bdizzle> um, hi, I need some major help now
<eagles0513875> night
<eagles0513875> !ask | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<skreechmiester> flaccid: took a look?
<bdizzle> it claims that it won't allow it to continue installing packages until it fixed dependencies
<bdizzle> but its trying to uninstall 186 packages - all of the KDE base ones
<eagles0513875> bdizzle: u need to be more specific
<eagles0513875> *you
<bdizzle> I did a fresh install, now trying to do APTonCD to get everything back, since the school network is stupid and won't let me connect without it installing a windows program, delivered via Java
<bdizzle> which means initially I needed firefox, java, and wine
<eagles0513875> you want to install kde4
<bdizzle> well, as I was trying to figure out the dependencies, I decided to just go down the list and install them one by one. If one had missing dependencies, I'd skip it and come back after everything was done, slowly whittling my way down
<eagles0513875> good luck with that
<eagles0513875> thats why there is the apt-get install command
<bdizzle> agreed
<eagles0513875> to checks to see what the dependencies are and installs all of them
<bdizzle> but if you don't have working internet, you're stuck
<eagles0513875> true
<eagles0513875> are you trying to install kde4
<bdizzle> Linux is great, but for the first install, you must have working internet
<bdizzle> no, just trying to get the damn thing working
<eagles0513875> agreed
<eagles0513875> what isnt working
<eagles0513875> if u dont have a connection i know ethernet wont work from what ive seen when install without a connection
<bdizzle> ...its uninstalling python and dpkg, among other things
<bdizzle> and Xorg, etc etc
<eagles0513875> what r u installing to make it uninstall all that
<bdizzle> its just killed itself, great
<_2> eth won't work without a connection ????   what did i miss ?
<bdizzle> nevermind, I'm going to do a fresh reformat
<eagles0513875> _2: ive noticed when using live cd and i dont have net certain things dont work
<bdizzle> this wasn't live cd
<bdizzle> I just hope it didn't kill grub
<bdizzle> then I'll be mad
<eagles0513875> u duel booting
<skreechmiester> bdizzle: What are you doing?
<eagles0513875> bdizzle: if it did all u do is do a clean linux install
<mr---t-> bdizzle:  I don't know if this is related to your issue but I was running an app with wine that required java, Even though i had linux java, I had to install windows java in wine to make it work
<bdizzle> right now, reformatting kubuntu
<bdizzle> no, okay, this was the problem
 * bdizzle silences room
<bdizzle> so I just moved into the dorm and did a reformat of Linux because I was having problems at home earlier with it
 * eagles0513875 gets frustrated with dcop and my menu bars and what not down at bottom not working
<_2> eagles0513875 sorry i thought you meant that a lan wouldn't work without inet   my bad.
<eagles0513875> _2: its ok just something dont get install cuz you dont have repo access
<_2> eagles0513875 correct.   updates for one.
<bdizzle> when I tried to connect to the net through konqueror (because nothing else was loaded), it immediately took me to the university networking page, telling me that it needed to download an .exe file, but it couldn't because I didn't have java
<bdizzle> it gave me a link to the java site, which just turned me back to the same page I was in
<bdizzle> the .exe file needed is basically the university authentication program
<eagles0513875> bdizzle: i dont meann to interrupt
<Kernel> hello all. i have a weird issue....sometimes my konqueror will just shutdown...ill go get a drink or something and come back...and there will be no konqueror open...its happned roughly 10-15 times in a last 2-3 weeks....
<eagles0513875> but i would talk to someone at ur campuses IT dept
<skreechmiester> Kernel: I'll put money down you have flash installed
<eagles0513875> Kernel: that happens to me with various progrmas
<eagles0513875> i have flash 9 installed lol cuz 10 is messed up
<bdizzle> last time I asked about a linux wireless issue on my laptop last semester, they asked "what's linux? is that windows or mac?"
<bdizzle> so I'm trying to install firefox, Java, and wine to get the three requirements done
<Kernel> skreechmiester: well i do have flash installed....but i only use konq for a file browser...
<eagles0513875> bdizzle: what college
<bdizzle> ODU
<eagles0513875> ?
<bdizzle> www.odu.edu
<eagles0513875> one college i never heard of
<eagles0513875> no offense
<bdizzle> haha, its cool
<eagles0513875> u got a bunch of noobs in ur IT dept
<eagles0513875> bdizzle: have you tried kubuntu in windows using wubi
<eagles0513875> !wubi | bdizzle
<bdizzle> luckily I knew another guy in my physics classes that had kubuntu and working around with it
<ubottu> bdizzle: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bdizzle> I know what Wubi is
<eagles0513875> have u tried it that way
<bdizzle> not yet. I didn't see an issue, since it works with my laptop. Although I'm connecting wirelessly, so I don't need to install that stupid program that they require
<skreechmiester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34622/
<skreechmiester> Can someone take a look at that dpkg error?
<eagles0513875>  bdizzle i had that issue once where i uninstalled one thing and it uninstalled everythign on my system lol
<flaccid> skreechmiester: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.8_i386.deb
<bdizzle> yeah, not a fun thing to do
<bdizzle> because then you know the only thing you can do is do a fresh install
<eagles0513875> bdizzle: been there done that but now i have gotten used to it and not doing it
<bdizzle> just as I am doing now
<bdizzle> lol
<eagles0513875> bdizzle: never install python for starters cuz certain things on kubuntu need python
<bdizzle> don't install python?
<eagles0513875> uninstall
<bdizzle> I thought python was needed for most programs
<bdizzle> oh, okay
<bdizzle> yeah
<eagles0513875> sry falling asleep here lol
<eagles0513875> buring a copy of centos for a vm so i can practice for my lpi exam i got soon
<bdizzle> lol
<eagles0513875> working on my linux certification
<eagles0513875> bdizzle: you a registered user on here bro
<bdizzle> the one I loved was when it decided to uninstall adept - while running adepted
<bdizzle> um, thanks?
<bdizzle> okay, even though I did APTonCD and clone, it still failed, saying it wouldn't read the disk, but yet I able to copy over all of the packages and start running them for install
<eagles0513875> if u r r u signed in so i can private ya something
<eagles0513875> !register | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bdizzle> yeah, hold on
<eagles0513875> ok bro
<brent> hey
<brent> can sum1 help me?
<brent> i cant seem 2 log in2 mi amsn account
<bdizzle> okay, I think I'm in now
<acornstar> hello
<acornstar> I was wondering if I can get some help getting my webcam to work?
<acornstar> or getting easycam to work?
<brent> i think i can help
<_2> < ! want 2 help u. bcause u ! no how to ask.
<brent> is it for amsn?
<acornstar> brent: sorry, amsn?
<brent> yes
<acornstar> what's that?
<eagles0513875> amsn = windows live messenger
<acornstar> oh, no for skype
<brent> its like msn but its the ubuntu version i think
<brent> ok
<brent> im trying 2 log in2 my amsn account but it wont work
<acornstar> so I tried downloading and installing easycam, but couldnt get it to work...
<acornstar> sorry
<acornstar> i tried to use xawtv but it just made my screen black
<acornstar> i had to reboot
<acornstar> what should I do first?
<brent> does anybody know why i cant log into my amsn account?
<_2> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<_2> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<_2> doesn't seem to be an infonode on that.   sorry
<acornstar> brent, did you say you could help me?
<_2> brent you might ask in   #ubuntu   i have never used msn
<faileas> er
<acornstar> or _2?
<faileas> amsn is another client... but yeah, asking in #ubuntu might help. it usually works flawlessly for me
<brent> ok thanks for your help
<skreechmiester> flaccid: essentially the same error
<skreechmiester> acornstar: install libjasper-runtime
<eagles0513875> flaccid: you ever have the issue where dcop and server act up and wont load the desktop but take u back to the login screen
<skreechmiester> brent: tried Kmess ?
<flaccid> skreechmiester: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1556
<eagles0513875> nght guys
<eagles0513875> night
<flaccid> eagles0513875: dunno probably not
<eagles0513875> i just did
<eagles0513875> any bug out on dcop atm
<eagles0513875> anyways im out for the night
<flaccid> search. always search google and launchpad
<eagles0513875> i will in the am
<eagles0513875> bout to pass out head on keyboard style
<flaccid> half of the help i give here is just searching
<bdizzle> okay, I've got firefox, now I just need to get java installed properly
<grendal_prime> whats java
<eagles0513875> bdizzle: for linux or for windows and u need the jre
<flaccid> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<bdizzle> linux
<grendal_prime> hehehehe..sorry...i just...oh man that is so funny....i mean i literally crying here...
<grendal_prime> whats java..i mean come on guys...that was funny ..you have to admit!!
<eagles0513875> !ot | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> bdizzle: install sun-java6-jre
<grendal_prime> right...my apologies
<grendal_prime> wow
<eagles0513875> night
<simon_b> morning
<bdizzle> WITH WHAT INTERNET CONNECTION?
<bdizzle> anything I install right now has to come from either a CD-ROM or a jump drive
<flaccid> please don't shout
<bdizzle> well, I've tried to tell everyone that I do not have internet yet, and everyone keeps saying "get it from the repos," "use sudo apt-get install," etc etc. Trust me, if I had internet, I would GLADLY do those
<bdizzle> but I don't
<flaccid> what do you have then?
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=da289823 ?
<bdizzle> a desktop with a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.04, a 2 GB jump drive and a laptop that does have internet
<_2> don't have a free nic on both boxen ?
<_2> crossover cable!
<bdizzle> a free nic?
<_2> use the lappy as a gateway for the desktop
<bdizzle> how?
<acornstar> screechmesiter: what will libjasper do for me?
<_2> bdizzle what's the lappy running ?
<flaccid> bdizzle: easiest thing is to just download debs, put on jumpdrive then put in the computer
<bdizzle> that is what I am trying to do, but its dependency hell right now
<bdizzle> laptop is dual boot with Kubuntu 8.04 and Windows XP
<bdizzle> desktop is same now
<acornstar> is there a way to install my windows webcam driver on kubuntu?
<bdizzle> but the desktop has a fresh install of Kubuntu, so nothing other than what came on that CD
<bdizzle> normally not a problem when you have an open wireless network or an unrestricted wired connection
<skreechmiester> acornstar: never mind didn't realie it was skype
<skreechmiester> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<[pyro]> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<flaccid> bdizzle: there are better methods with apt but i don't know anything about it
<acornstar> skreechmiester: if my camera is not there....?
<_2> ok plug in the crossover cable    lappy in linux     enable ip forwording    and on the desktop  ifup the nic   set the   route add default gw <ip.of.lappy>      copy the content of lappy:/etc/resolv.conf to desktop:/etc/reslov.conf    and you should have networking on both boxen.
<acornstar> i installed gspca, but when i did sudo modprobe gspca it just gave me another cmd prompot
<acornstar> *prompt
<acornstar> lsmod | grep gspca gave some results
<acornstar> but I dont know what any of that means
<acornstar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34630/
<bdizzle> I give up, the four files I need are all dependent upon each other, and wont' install without the others
<_2> so install them all
<flaccid> bdizzle: you can put the files in /var/cache/apt/archives and then use apt-get install or put them in a dir and do sudo dpkg -i /path/to/debs/*
<_2> sudo dpkg -i name1 name2 name3 name4    or even  *.deb
<_2> --force-all even...
<_2> more than one way to skin a cat
<bdizzle> ....
<bdizzle> again I wonder why no one told me this
<flaccid> bdizzle: you expect somebody to tell you everything in a free support channel?
<acornstar> I finally got easycam to work, but it said the camera is not compatible with linux.  Is there anything else I can do?
<bdizzle> point taken
<_2> i still think it's easiest to network the boxen then worry about packages
<flaccid> im busy refactory the kubuntu website so im only half here myself
<bdizzle> but I don't know how to do that though, unless you know of a tutorial somewhere
<flaccid> refactoring even
<bdizzle> okay, so then what is the apt-get install for java?
<_2> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<bdizzle> and how do I get adept to recognize the packages in that folder to install?
<_2> if it's in /var/cache/apt/archives/   it will find it.
<_2> i would sujest apt-get  rather than adept    if something goes south  you have more to work with
<bdizzle> ok
<bdizzle> its not reading. I tried a simple apt-get install on acroread (since its in there now) and its not reading from the folder
<_2> it never reads from the folder.
<bdizzle> you just told me it would
<_2> it reads from /var/lib/apt/lists/*   the database of avalable packages   and anything listed in there is installed from  /var/cache/apt/archives/   even if it has to be downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives first.
<_2> i just told you that i will find it there if it looks for it.    it wont look for something not in it's database.
<bdizzle> so then how do I tell it to look for it in the database
<_2> again.   dpkg -i    will install things that "apt*" doesn't know exist.
<bdizzle> hold on, right now I'm in the folder. Can I just open up a terminal from there, then do sudo dpkg -i *.*  ?
<_2> bdizzle you would have to either copy new database "lists/*"   or with network connectivity refresh them from the reops..      as to question 2   yes.
<_2> expect breakage.
<nuxil> has anyone gotten the pdf download 2.0 to convert to html? Plugin for Firefox
<bdizzle> okay, lets try option 2 and see what happens
<bdizzle> lol
<_2> expect breakage.
<nuxil> to work
<bdizzle> oh well, what's one more format tonight
<_2> bdizzle i didn't say it was unrecoverable.   i said expect it.     i.e. things won't go smoothly.
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> its done and stopped part way through with breakages
<bdizzle> so then how do I get it to work, I'm running out of ideas
<bdizzle> I need to somehow create a local database
<flaccid> sudo apt-get -f install
<flaccid> bdizzle: there is an apt program to do so or just create your own repos
<_2> bdizzle many times package breakage can be resloved with one line.     sudo ( until dpkg --configure -a ;do apt-get install -f ;done ; )
<_2> although that doesn't always work.
<skreechmiester> Wow
<baudthief> for the record, kubuntu 8.04 + compiz fusion works flawlessly on a 1.6GHz centrino / 512MB RAM
<skreechmiester> The ubuntu update manager is really well done
<skreechmiester> It detects SSh and everything
<bdizzle> I think I did something similar to that, and that's what caused me to have to reformat .... again
<baudthief> skreechmiester: yup, microsoft failed at microsoftUpdate :p
<flaccid> baudthief: it doesn't on my 1.7ghz centrino. there are many more variables to consider :)
<baudthief> flaccid: I meant performance under that clockspeed/RAM :P
<baudthief> of course its got a decent gfx card, and usable chipset :P
<skreechmiester> baudthief: Don't worry too much about that
<skreechmiester> KDE4 will make it a tolerable distro
<flaccid> oh well its more about the video card and driver and so forth
<_2> that command will not cause you to have to reload.   it may leave you not knowing what to do... but an old linux hand can always recover a system that still has a working shell.
<Baghdad> hi
<baudthief> hello
<_2> howdy root
<baudthief> ircing from root are we? :P
<bdizzle> okay, well, I'm still new at Linux, even after four or five months. It just worked last time around
<_2> baudthief not me....  !
<bdizzle> anyway, this is where I'm at now
<bdizzle> it stopped. I tried running apt-get install -f, but it says its locked by dpkg
<bdizzle> so then it tells me to run dpkg --configure -a
<baudthief> bdizzle: the first 3 months are usually the most painful - when you accept that nothing you want works, everything goes to plan :P
<bdizzle> which then stopps, saying it failed
<_2> bdizzle ok when dpkg fails   what is the "error" message above it
<bdizzle> dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<_2> you need the first one.
<_2> bdizzle do this.
<bdizzle> dpkg: ../../scrc/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertation '!queuelen' failed.
<bdizzle> when I try for apt-get install -f, it wants to uninstall my system
<Nevmemoz> hi all!
<bdizzle> or at least 98 packages worth
<_2> sudo dpkg --configure -a >~/error.file 2>&1
<_2> pastebin error.file from your home dir
<bdizzle> ok, hold on
<baudthief> shoulda made it peter.file :P
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> except one problem
<bdizzle> HAL is messed up, it won't let me copy it to the jump drive to put it on the working laptop to post on pastebin
<_2> what you don't know how to copy it to a box with network ?
<bdizzle> no
<_2> pfft
<baudthief> destroy him!
<_2> so mount the disk
<bdizzle> when I open the jumpdrive, it says "The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files"
<_2> sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt       or some such...
<bdizzle> yeah, that's the error I got
<baudthief> or just ssh to another machine, open nano, and paste :p
<bdizzle> ssh requires a working internet connection. I don't have that on my desktop
<_2> baudthief that was my first attempt to get him to setup a crossover lan
<bdizzle> my desktop has now a broken Kubuntu install, a jump drive that can no longer be read
 * baudthief f***s off appropriately
<bdizzle> lol
<faileas> you don't need internet to run ssh
<baudthief> I think he meant network
<bdizzle> no offense meant, but I'm trying to say what I have
<baudthief> np
<faileas> i share files over my lan over it all the time
<bdizzle> okay, how
<baudthief> samba :P
<_2> faileas ssh'ing to 127.0.0.1   is not likely to help him...
<bdizzle> walk me through it, tell me what to enter in one both coputers
<baudthief> there's no place like 127.0.0.1
<bdizzle> samba was uninstalled while trying to run through the dependencies
<bdizzle> heh
<baudthief> damn lol
<baudthief> you're in a bit of a pickle
<mu3en> bearing in mind apt is shot, there's not going to be much you can do easily to get a network up with ssh etc...
<baudthief> floppy disk?
<bdizzle> that's shot too
<bdizzle> as in the hardware is shot
<_2> bdizzle why ?
<mu3en> usb sticks?
<bdizzle> besides, my laptop doesn't have a floppy disk
<baudthief> mu3en: cant mount usb
<bdizzle> thank you baudthief
<mu3en> lsusb?
<mu3en> you can't see usb bus at all?
<baudthief> this is going to eat away at me all night
<_2> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<mu3en> right...
<bdizzle> no, ssh is dead. I just tried to connect to a server that I know DOES work, and now terminal is frozen
<bdizzle> no, the desktop is static now
<baudthief> I have an idea
<baudthief> manual labour :P
<baudthief> just hand type lol
<_2> lol
<mu3en> grin
<mu3en> is the problem with a dpkg run right?
<baudthief> unless you have a laplink cable or something (and your laptop has a serial port)
<mu3en> that is locked, or plain fails with errors?
<mu3en> as shown above?
<acornstar> whenever I start Kubuntu, i have 2 instances of Skype...can anyone tell me why?
<baudthief> mu3en: apt reports dpkg has locked
<bdizzle> fails with errors
<mu3en> yeah
<bdizzle> well, both actually
<_2> mu3en no.  it's a problem of a non-networked box with copied files from who knows where "including java"  to a dir and running   dpkg -i *   in that dir....
<baudthief> kill dpkg :P
<mu3en> i think you can also get around that by deleting some kind of dpkg lock file/cache
<j1mc> hi all - i'm having difficulty with knetworkmanager not seeing any wireless signals.
<mu3en> _2 o-kay then. seems like relatively unnecessary circumstance
<bdizzle> I tried by restarting
<j1mc> this is on kde4.1
<baudthief> j1mc: laptop?
<j1mc> baudthief: yes
<_2> mu3en yeah
<baudthief> j1mc: is your hardware wireless switch on :p
<_2> mu3en + "reboot will fix anything"
<j1mc> baudthief: good question!  but yes.  :)
<mu3en> member:j1mc and maybe /etc/network/interfaces needs to be commented
<baudthief> j1mc: you've reached the limit of my knowledge then :P
<bdizzle> okay, if I run apt-get install -f, I lose 98 packages, including synaptic, xulrunner, a few libs, kubuntu-desktop, kdelibs5, emacs, then the rest look like programs
<j1mc> mu3en: should i comment out all of the lines other than the lo items?
<_2> so lose then
<_2> them
<mu3en> why would you run a install-f
<j1mc> in /etc/network/interfaces
<mu3en> surely you can evaluate which file is causing that break and then write your own isntall line
<bdizzle> .... I didn't even know there was a -f until two hours ago
<mu3en> member:j1mc depends what you want to achieve
<bdizzle> so no, I can't mu3en
<baudthief> bdizzle: it happens ;p
<bdizzle> so should I let it run and hope it works?
<mu3en> member:j1mc if you want knetwork manager as main default for all connections then comment all except the lines of the 'lo' interface
<mu3en> member:bdizzle probably you will lose all those apps
<_2> bdizzle you are still in the "learning to install" stage   so yes   worst case, you reload again
<bdizzle> I know I will
<bdizzle> for the third time tonight
<_2> Q. what do linux users do?
<_2> A. they install software.
<bdizzle> okay, so clone doesn't work, APTonCD didn't work
<j1mc> mu3en: thanks.  i've done that.  i'll now try restarting my networking, and bringing up wlan0
<mu3en> member:bdizzle but well, i guess ultimately it sounds like a fresh from CD install will be far quicker than whatever you will haev to do if you don't want to learn a bunch of apt anf dpkg stuff
<mu3en> member:j1mc you can now basically only use knetwrok manager
<_2> !apt-zip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip
<_2> !info apt-zip
<mu3en> member:j1mc ifup and ifdown rely on the /etc/network/interfaces file
<bdizzle> but with the fresh install, I can't get java, wine, or firefox, the combination of which will hopefully let me be connected through their damn system
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<mu3en> member:j1mcbut knetwork manager does it all automagically
<_2> bdizzle may i sujest,  if you reload the system.   that you attempt to install NOTHING !  until you have gotten the lan figured out.
<mu3en> member:bdizzle why would you not be able to install those onto a fresh install?
<j1mc> when i view knetworkmanager, the wireless portion is grayed out, even though i have the open source intel chipset - ubuntu and xubuntu pick it up w/ no probs.
<bdizzle> because they require a working internet connection to do sudo apt-get install firefox, sudo apt-get install wine, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?
<skreechmiester> q: What do Gentoo users do?
<skreechmiester> a: they meta install software
<mu3en> member:bdizzle, sure but one way or the other you will need those packages from somewhere right?
<bdizzle> yes, but my only option is through a jump drive to port them over
<mu3en> member:bdizzle so either you can manually install the .deb files, or you get yourself online and do it via apt
<bdizzle> consider internet and any networking capabilities dead
<_2> bdizzle NETWORK THE TWO BOXEN !
<mu3en> member:bdizzle okay cool, so get your fresh install, get your .debs and go for it
 * _2 pulls hair...
<bdizzle> I was trying to install the .deb files, I got lost in the dependencies and fried it. that caused the first reformat
<bdizzle> _2, give me a tutorial then
<bdizzle> I'll follow it, but I don't know how to do it on my own
<mu3en> member:bdizzle yeah, that's thedanger, you need to satisfy your depedencies first
<mu3en> member:bdizzle if you cannot network the two machines by accessing a router/switch with catV cables, you will need crossCatV
<bdizzle> which is?
<mu3en> member:mu3en but your network card has to be okay
<skreechmiester> _2: You missed one
<bdizzle> I have a wireless connection on my laptop, and a lan cable connected to the back of my desktop
<bdizzle> the only option for connecting the two is through that wire
<mu3en> member:bdizzle it's a standard ethernet cable but the wires cross over in the middle so the signlas for in and out match on each end
<bdizzle> yeah, I don't have one of those
<bdizzle> I just have a standard Cat5 cable
<pteague> should i bother with the kde4 packages or just stick with the 8.04 defaults?
<bdizzle> question
<mu3en> member:bdizzle unless you can access some kind of switch so the two catV can talk, it's going to be real difficult. instead you will have to simply build the dependency .debs, copy them onto your drive, then take them across and install them in the right order
<bdizzle> that's what I tried to do, but I don't know the right order
<bdizzle> okay, if java-common is installed by default
<bdizzle> can I just get a plugin for firefox to use java, or do I need more than that?
<_2> sudo ifdown eth0 ;sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 up ;sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1  <<< and on the other box (with inet) >>> echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ;sudo ifdown eth0 ;sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 up
<_2> that's as tutorial as i get.   google knows the rest.
<bdizzle> _2  ?
<bdizzle> replacing the two IP addresses with my own?
<bdizzle> which I find out what they are ... how?
<_2> oh and edit /etc/resolv.conf   and make the non-ineted one look like the ineted one.
<_2> ifconfig
<bdizzle> wait, edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<bdizzle> I can barely follow what you wrote above
<mu3en> member:bdizzle do you know whether these two machines are even on the same (or any) network?
<bdizzle> no, they aren't
<mu3en> yeah, so i figure all that is pretty useless to you
<bdizzle> one is one the campus wireless network (laptop), then the desktop is connected to their damn residential network
<mu3en> you can tell them about eachother all you want, but ultimately they're not connected
<_2> mu3en what are you on about ?
<bdizzle> fun
<_2> mu3en that was for a crossover cable   box to box.
<skreechmiester> gnome-terminal: Depends: gnome-terminal-data (= 2.14.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.14.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<mu3en> member:_2 no cross catV
<bdizzle> okay, I'm just going to do another fresh reformat, then scream at the computing center in the morning for being dumbasses
<_2> mu3en did i miss something ?
<mu3en> member:_2 i mean, you'd be totally right if it were you or me with our spare cross catV, but for most people they're not gonna have that on hand
<_2> mu3en  i though i asked him if he had a crossover cable...
<bdizzle> wtf?
<_2> bdizzle do you have a crossover cable ?
<bdizzle> now I get a message when I tried to opn CD ROM drive
<bdizzle> a what?
<mu3en> member:_2 grin. bdizzle. your best bet is to figure out the package dependencies and their order, then take them on a removable and install them correctly onto the desktop
<bdizzle> umount: only root can unmount /dev/scd1 from /media/cdrom0
<mu3en> member:_2 i did, you did, he said the same "what is that"
<posingaspopular> sudo unomount /dev/scd1
<posingaspopular> @ bdizzle
<posingaspopular> umount*
<bdizzle> sudo: unmount: command not found
<mu3en> umount
<bdizzle> yeah, just figured that one
<bdizzle> damn, I just realized how late it is
<bdizzle> okay, I was trying to use APTonCD, but I think it failed partially due to a bad burn
<bdizzle> but it at least got all the .deb files that I needed (or at least mostly)
<bdizzle> are there any meta packages out there for firefox and java that I can get it working with?
<_2> mu3en ah sorry.   he was answering someone else when i thought he said  <bdizzle> yeah    my bad.
<mu3en> member:_2 cool.
<mu3en> member:bdizzle honestly though, if you can manage to get the thing online somehow, even if it means getting a wifi card or a cross CatV, it will make your life a lot easier
<bdizzle> I realize that
<_2> so.   i would still go for a crossover.     forget hacking around with trash   and get the thing online.
<mu3en> member:bdizzle yeah _2 is right about that. it is the lowest cost solution
<bdizzle> the only wireless thing I have is a Linksys W45G (or whatever the hell that little box is) that takes forever to get working
<mu3en> yeah
<mu3en> crossover will be altogether easier and better
<bdizzle> I've got one at home, which means I won't get it until next monday or so
<mu3en> follow _2 's suggestion and it'll get you up and running quickly
<mu3en> you may be able to borrow one too maybe
<bdizzle> yeah
<_2> you are at a school ?     make one.
<mu3en> true true!
<bdizzle> or find a way to get an external hard drive, copy over EVERYTHING in the linux partition, then copy it via root or something
<bdizzle> heh, again, how?
<bdizzle> kinda missing technical expertise on it
<mu3en> cut and paste!!! google can help you there.
<mu3en> basically you cut the wires, strip a little and cross and tie
<_2> google search for   wiring diagram for crossover cat5
<mu3en> grin
 * _2 has never cut the wires...   someone very near you has an end replacement tool.
<_2> but in a pinch cutting the wires will work
<_2> bdizzle  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4f225bcf
<bdizzle> yeah, just trying to remember how I did it back in electronics class in high school
<bdizzle> and need to find a crimper somehow
 * _2 also can't imagine having a lappy without a crossover cable on hand...
<bdizzle> okay, I was able to get firefox to work
<bdizzle> java is another issue
<_2> but then again to me that's like a computer without a keyboard...
<_2> what's it for ?
<bdizzle> what is what for?
<_2> @ _2
<bdizzle> on my laptop, I have java-common, libaccess-bridge-java, libcommons-cli-java, libcommons-lang-java, liblog4j1.2-java, libmozjs0d, libseda-java, libseda-java, libswt3.2-gtk-java, libswt3.2-gtk-jni, openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-headless, openjdk-6-jre-lib, sun-java6-bin, sun-java6.jre, sun-java6-plugin, and tzdata-java installed
<bdizzle> on the desktop, I am missing that sun-java6-plugin
<bdizzle> hold on, that might be close to it
<mu3en> grin...little further...
<bdizzle> where is the architecture dependent stuff?
<bdizzle> err, independent
<_2> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<bdizzle> I'm running i386
<bdizzle> !i386
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i386
<_2> then why would arch-independant be an issue ?     what did i miss ?
<_2> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<bdizzle> and missing now xulrunner-1.9
<_2> see the url    ^
<_2> 20k   is not very accurate.
<_2> !find .*
<ubottu> Found: abiword-common, abiword-gnome, abiword-help, abiword-plugins, abiword-plugins-gnome (and 24958 others)
<_2> 24k
<skreechmiester> _2: Pretty much 25
<infinity> !wireless
<_2> well i was using k not K
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bdizzle> yeah, working on that
<_2> 24*1024 = 24576
<twf> Hello
<_2> < is base two you know.
<twf> ?
<_2> !?
<hsystemx> .
<hsystemx> #kubuntu-offtopic
<_2> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<twf> Been on Linux 2 days, having just split from Windows after 20 odd years.
<bdizzle> ugh, got that one installed
<bdizzle> now its still not going
<twf> and Ive also left AOL after 10 years
<twf> all at the same time.
<_2> twf you have been using ms windows for 20+ years ?
<bdizzle> twf, was on windows for about 10 years, just split after six months, still can't figure out more than the simple shit
<bdizzle> yeah, how is that possible, windows hasn't been around that long
<twf> Im 33 and im sure Win 3.1 was out when I was 13-14
<bdizzle> 1.0 was realized in like, 87 or so
<bdizzle> 3.1 came out probably around 1992 or so
<skreechmiester> twf: Welcome to Kubuntu
<twf> Maybe a little less then!
<twf> I was about 16....
<_2> :)
<mu3en> rounding differences
<_2> anyway.  you have a ?
<twf> In 92 I was using Workbench 1.3
<bdizzle> okay, I'll ask here, because I'm not sure where else to go for it
<bdizzle> what plugins does firefox need to get java to work?
<skreechmiester> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<bdizzle> I just don't know what else I'm missing
<skreechmiester> the runtime should get you firefox plugins
<mu3en> mozilla java something something
<_2> !firefox-plugins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox-plugins
<twf> Ive got a silly q. Can I ask?
<_2> you just did
<skreechmiester> twf: Please do
<_2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<twf> I want the clock to be moved from the top right of the screen to bottom right, years of windows use has got me looking in the wrong place for the time
<_2> twf is that gnome you are looking at ?
<twf> yep
<posingaspopular> twf: you are probably using gnome
<posingaspopular> not kde
<posingaspopular> which is the #ubuntu channel, not #kubuntu
<skreechmiester> KDE has it in the bottom left
<bdizzle> gah, it should all be working, all the packages are in there
<posingaspopular> twf: drag it down
<posingaspopular> click the taskbar and pull it down, should be simple
<skreechmiester> twf: In any case right click on the panel where you want it and add applet
<_2> twf well the gnome channel is /join #ubuntu     but at any rate   right click on the clock and "unlock" it,  then right click "move" it
<twf> doh! - I was trying to just drag the clock. taskbar has swapped fine - thanks!
<_2> twf we normally don't send people to the busy channel unless we don't know the answer.  but do keep in mind that gnome is -> over there.
<twf> ah.  Thanks for that.
<_2> and kde4 is --> /join kubuntu-kde4
<skreechmiester> "The busy channel"
<_2> skreechmiester been in there lately ?
<skreechmiester> Unfortunately
<_2> :)))
<_2> then you know.
<acornstar> i'm getting poor quality graphics (grainy, bad shadowing) under kubuntu...can anyone help?
<skreechmiester> webcam?
<acornstar> no
<acornstar> videos
<acornstar> i've given up on the webcam
<acornstar> I have an ATI Radeon Xpress video card
<acornstar> There are drivers for linux on their site, but I don't know how to install them
<flaccid> acornstar: did you check your webcam support and which driver to use?
<flaccid> acornstar: also use hardware drivers manager for the video driver
<bdizzle> how do I check what plugins firefox has installed on the browser side?
<acornstar> flaccid: i couldnt find my webcam listed, easycam told me not compatible
<skreechmiester> bdizzle: about:plugins
<acornstar> flaccid: where can I find hardware drivers manager?
<flaccid> acornstar: kmenu - system
<acornstar> flaccid: nevermind, found t
<flaccid> acornstar: if its usb, what is the entry in lsusb?
<mu3en> member:bdizzle reatart the computer
<mu3en> member:bdizzle and the addons menu item in firefox should show you the plugins
<acornstar> flaccid: it was Service & Quality Technology Co., Ltd
<bdizzle> yeah, hold on
<bdizzle> I can only think of one last package for it to be missing
<flaccid> acornstar: paste it.. we need the id
<flaccid> brb
<acornstar> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0ad2:9314 Service & Quality Technology Co., Ltd
<acornstar> flaccid: i enabled my card, i will check later
<flaccid> can't see anything on google
<flaccid> i'll look a bit more soon
<bdizzle> okay, this is going to sound crazy
<bdizzle> but the only package I have left that I can think of is the ubufox package, which ties in the apt to the firefox
<bdizzle> most of the dependencies are gnome based
<mu3en> uh
<mu3en> i don't think you need that
<bdizzle> as are many of the programs I use.
<bdizzle> I've got it on my laptop
<mu3en> okay
<mu3en> in that case maybe
<mu3en> it has some relevance in kde too
<bdizzle> is there a way to just grab all of the gnome libs and dependencies all in one, rather than possibly destroying it all?
<_2> i thought the default action for scp was to dereferance ???
<acornstar> flaccid: could it be that my camera is so generic that it just wont work?
<mu3en> member:bdizzle check your /var/cache/apt
<mu3en> on your laptop
<mu3en> many debs should be in there already
<bdizzle> ok
<_2> or use apt-zip to get a list
<flaccid> acornstar: there is no webcam standard protocol thus drivers are usually windows only for the more generic stuff. i can't find a driver for this cam
<acornstar> flaccid: so my windows drivers are useless, right?
<skreechmiester> joshuajtl: tried out?
<joshuajtl> hi
<joshuajtl> skreechmiester: what?
<skreechmiester> joshuajtl: tried out KDE on openSuse 11?
<joshuajtl> skreechmiester: oh, no I gave up just installed kubuntu kde3 again :)
<skreechmiester> joshuajtl: Gave up on what?
<bdizzle> what is glade?
<skreechmiester> !info glade
<ubottu> glade (source: glade): GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.12.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1556 kB, installed size 5152 kB
<bdizzle> ok
<joshuajtl> so i just installed, did an update, rebooted, are there any particular repos i should add now? say medibuntu perhaps? (ive been running ubuntuu for a while)
<joshuajtl> skreechmiester: gave up downloading the massive dvd
<skreechmiester> joshuajtl: I told you get the Cd :)
<bdizzle> okay, how is ubufox installed without glade2, one of the dependencies of the dependencies
<joshuajtl> skreechmiester: oh the netinstall ?
<skreechmiester> Essentially
<joshuajtl> i did, but decided to stick to kubuntu since this is a dell which came preinstalled with ubuntu... just easier
<skreechmiester> Ok that's fine
<joshuajtl> skreechmiester: can you aid me on that question up there?
<faileas> joshuajtl: usually i add medibuntu, and enable all the reps that are disabled on sources.lst...
<_2> joshuajtl it's more of a preferance thing.    if you want packages from medibuntu then add it.
<faileas> then anything else depends on needs
<joshuajtl> cool got it
<joshuajtl> wasnt sure if medibuntu was for all buntu's or not
<joshuajtl> thx
<_2> i personally  don't like the idea of contaminating an FOSS system with propritary Krap.   but i do have one box that i did so i could access dvd's on it.   plus it has mostly ati chips in it...
<flaccid> acornstar: yeah
<acornstar> flaccid: graphics are still pixelated/grainy
<mu3en> member:bdizzle you have glade on the laptop?
<acornstar> i enabled my card
<faileas> _2: er, actually medibuntu isn't propritory, its just legally dubious ;p
<flaccid> acornstar: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look at possible reasons in there
<_2> not altogather faileas iirc
<faileas> _2: i thought it was partner which had the propitory stuff?
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> see, I never really paid attention to it. Just so long as it got it to work, I was fine
<_2> faileas "restricted"
<faileas> ahh
<mu3en> member:bdizzle so fill the dependencies
<bdizzle> yeah, working on that
 * faileas dosen't really care about an idiologically pure system anyway
<mu3en> member:bdizzle it sucks, but there it is. i've had to do it in a few jams
<bdizzle> dependencies suck
<_2> faileas but yes partener and medibuntu may hold some also.
<bdizzle> I almost miss those .exe files
<faileas> _2: partner definately does
<acornstar> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34643/
<faileas> bdizzle: windows has dep issues as well. its just that most apps are packaged with their dependancies
<acornstar> there is a lot of (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual
<bdizzle> true
<_2> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<_2> part of the dep's issue is also the reason ^
<faileas> _2: its a differance in packaging philosophies ;p
<_2> not only.   the fact that you can't just copy a binary from any linux to any linux and run it is part of the issue.
<_2> elf binaries have to match the libc version...  or be very carefully constructed
<mu3en> member:bdizzle to be honest, offline is like a total nighmare, trapped in a box...
<bdizzle> I know it is
<bdizzle> or at least so I am realizing very quickly
<mu3en> member:bdizzle the big issue here is more the way you are being forced to use your connection
<bdizzle> true, but I dont' have much of a choice, do I?
<mu3en> member:bdizzle just to counter the view that windows would be a better option...it just isn't
<bdizzle> heh
<mu3en> member:bdizzle i'm afraid not
<bdizzle> I just hope I'm near the end of the dependency tunnel
<_2> you are a fraid knot ?     i thought you were just a string...
<_2> :)))
<skreechmiester> not a real string
<skreechmiester>  just a theory
<_2> oh ?
<_2> but he is a fraid knot !
<skreechmiester> You can be a frayed knot theoritcally
<bdizzle> grr, this is tarting to get annoying here
<bazhang> bdizzle, aptoncd a no-go?
<mu3en> member:bdizzle seems a little endless
<bdizzle> no sadly
<bdizzle> it worked, but caused its own problems on top of it
<bazhang> bdizzle, why do you need firefox if there is no net for that box
<bdizzle> there is net
<bdizzle> BUT
<bdizzle> I have to jump through a lot of hoops to get it
<bdizzle> I have firefox now
<bdizzle> now its trying to get java completely on, and getting firefox to see that java is on there
<bazhang> what sort of hoops.
<bdizzle> I have to download and install a windows-based program via a java applet on an approved browser
<bdizzle> they just "approved" firefox last year apparently
<bazhang> bdizzle, any reason not to just get the 8.04.1 live cd
<bdizzle> I have it, and just installed it with a fresh reboot
<bdizzle> it didn't have any of that stuff on it (gee, I wonder why... its on medibuntu, which I can't connect to)
<bazhang> bdizzle, so its really java you need, and not firefox?
<bdizzle> no, I need both
<joshuajtl> is there any work around for gmail in konqueror?
<bazhang> 8.04.1 has it, does it not bdizzle ?
<bdizzle> no, it doesn't
<bdizzle> it comes with konqueor
<bdizzle> ubuntu comes with it, kubuntu does not
<joshuajtl> and is kickoff available for kubuntu anywhere?
<bazhang> bdizzle, once you have verified with this windows applet on java, then you are set? or do you need to do it every time.
<bdizzle> is there a giant python meta package to download every python package known to man
<bdizzle> I honestly don't know
<mu3en> member:bdizzle could bash your laptop on the wired and try it out, if it's a one off, you could avoid the whole thing. i assumed earlier that was not possible and didn't bother suggesting it
<bazhang> bdizzle, then how do you know of this policy; they sent you an email or what
<bdizzle> for the program?
<bdizzle> I found out when I typed in "www.google.com" and it auto-directed me to their site
<joshuajtl> n-e-one?
<bazhang> the using internet policy bdizzle
<bazhang> !info kickoff
<ubottu> Package kickoff does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> !find kickoff
<ubottu> File kickoff found in kde-icons-crystalproject, kde-icons-mono, kde-icons-nuvola, kdeaccessibility-kde4, kdelirc (and 2 others)
<mu3en> member:bdizzle pure evil...
<bdizzle> agreed
<joshuajtl> hrmm
<bdizzle> most people don't care, because they use windows
<bdizzle> a few use Mac, but not many that I have seen
<bazhang> bdizzle, and what specifically does the site say?
<bdizzle> eh, second though, that depends
<mu3en> member:bdizzle yeah. let's not get into the most people discussion on this forum
<bdizzle> haha, true
<bdizzle> when I load it up on the desktop, just that it requires java to download, and java cannot be found
<bazhang> mu3en, why the 'member' in your answers
<mu3en> _2 will get excited
<mu3en> member:bazhang coloquy
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? Im busy here, I already told you it failed.
<joshuajtl> anyone use kickoff?
<bazhang> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<bdizzle> !downtime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downtime
<bdizzle> !existence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about existence
<_2> who what where ???
<bdizzle> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> bdizzle, why not load up a vm with windows then
<_2> mu3en what are you on about ?
<bdizzle> because I'd rather run it natively?
<nicobrain> good morning
<mu3en> member:bdizzle yeah, why virtualize unless you have to
<bazhang> bdizzle, to get the internet that is. then use ubuntu/kubuntu and download everything you need
<bdizzle> oh
<bdizzle> I dunno, it seems I'll have everything by the time I actually connect to it
<bazhang> would be tons easier than what you are trying to do.
<mu3en> member:bazhang member:bdizzle wine might be enough for this
<bdizzle> I know
<bdizzle> wine might be, but the page is written in java to download it
<bdizzle> its not a simple "click here and download evil_program.exe"
<mu3en> member:bazhang plus, depending how the thing is set up, it might only apply to the virtual connection
<nicobrain> i had a problem with my office laptop....i had kubuntu 8.04 ..... if i boot normaly i became a black screen, i dont coe to the first console.......if i boot and change in grub to the recovery i can start normaly without errors the X.
<bazhang> not in wine. in virtualbox or vmware-server
<nicobrain> any idea?
<mu3en> member:bazhang i figured that, i'm saying wine is probably slimmer for such a task that a full virtualized winbox
<bdizzle> okay, now its just being mean
<bdizzle> python-sexy requires libenchant?
<bazhang> mu3en, please dont say 'member' to me.
<mu3en> member:bdizzle grin. not without a sense of irony.
<_2> !ati | nicobrain
<ubottu> nicobrain: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mu3en> member:bazhang grin, out of my control...
<nicobrain> ubottu: yesterdda in the evening, it goe normaly, and i dont change yesterday anithing
<ubottu> nicobrain: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicobrain> has nobody an idea?
<_2> nicobrain i just gave you mine.   check into the driver/kernel/update prospects.
<joshuajtl> so dolphin is tabless?
<_2> !d3lphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<nicobrain> _2: but yesterday it work without problems.....aand i change nothing....?
<_2> nicobrain so ?
<nicobrain> _2: yes....
<mu3en> grin
<nicobrain> _2: no update, no upgrade, no installation
<_2> nicobrain half of "just works" is in fact "changes things for you"
<nicobrain> _2: sry, my english is too bad......what you mean?
 * _2 doesn't like "does things without asking"  so also doesn't like "just works mentality"
<joshuajtl> ah guess not
<joshuajtl> weird that if there are no tabs there is no File> new window
<bdizzle> could on the next version of Kubuntu, they make sure they include an open source version of Java and Firefox so that no one else has this nightmare
<_2> nicobrain i mean resintall your vidio driver and see if it fixes all your woes
<nicobrain> how can i do that....i dont came on a terminal
<_2> !ati | nicobrain maybe this will help, follow the link
<ubottu> nicobrain maybe this will help, follow the link: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> !loop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop
<mu3en> member:bdizzle i think there are a world of difficulties around that maybe...
<bazhang> mu3en, you still around?
<mu3en> member:bazhang sure
<nicobrain> _2: strg+alt+f1 does nothing...so i dont come to a console
<_2> alt+f2    do anything ?
<nicobrain> mom
<_2> alt+sysRQ+r   then   crtl+alt+f3    maybe.
<_2> are you in a console already ?
<_2> do your ears hang low
<_2> sorry.
<nicobrain> ???? i 'am confused..... x is started... i have normaly reboot???
<nicobrain> where can i see a log file?
<_2> /var/log/*
<joshuajtl> does anyone use kickoff?
<mu3en> member:bazhang what's up?
<nicobrain> joshuajtl : yes, iam
<joshuajtl_> nicobrain: pray tell where might i find it?
<nicobrain> joshuajtl_ thats the onlyy version which works at me: http://rene-kalk.de/blog/remository.html?func=fileinfo&id=3
<joshuajtl_> nicobrain: great thanks!
<_2> oh i guess the hardware has to be in place for a connection to work     ;/
<nicobrain> _2 i have reinstall the Nvidia-Driver via the restricted-driver menue....and it works.....but i cant see in the log what was the proble
<bdizzle> damn it. Half an hour and still won't work
<bazhang> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mu3en> would it work on your laptop?
<_2> nicobrain you do notice that Xorg*old is the place to look
<bdizzle> not sure, let me try
<_2> mu3en :)
<mu3en> member:bdizzle could at least get you online long enough with your desktop to do your thing with apt
<bdizzle> no, that site is blocking any incoming / outgoing traffic
<bdizzle> its a true firewall with a key
<bdizzle> brb, need to disconnect and reconnect
<mu3en> member:bdizzle okay at least you can confirm it could work...
<bdizzle> back
<nicobrain> _2 the old and the new xorg.conf....are totaly the same...just one difference for the keyboard
<bdizzle> and no, the wired connection does not work on the laptop
<_2> nicobrain not xorg.conf   i'm talking about the log files  in /var/log/Xorg*old
<bdizzle> god damn ODU
<bdizzle> seriously, this is just ... horrible
<_2> nicobrain and yes the conf files should be the same   your hardware didn't change.
<sobersabre> hi, 2 questions: 1. where can I get the keys for the ppa server with KDE4.1 packages ?
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sobersabre> 2. I've found a small integration/configuration problem in kdm-kde4 package.
<_2> see above
<aldo> hello!
<tim_> l
<sobersabre> ok.
<nicobrain> _2 i have look in the old but i cant find any errr.....can you have a look please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/34652/
<sobersabre> thanks, _2
<sobersabre> now another question.
<sobersabre> I want to setup a CA, certificate authority.
<sobersabre> openssl, x509 etc.
<sobersabre> is there a channel for this on freenode ?
<sobersabre> as a matter of fact I've already done that, but I made some mistakes, and I want to discuss it, before redoing it correctly.
<bdizzle> on an IRC network, what does this mean:
<mu3en> member:bdizzle i know this might not be the case, but assuming this is a firewall, is it possible you could set your proxy with a username and password to pen the tunnel?
<bdizzle> Cisco Clean Access Java Applet web client could NOT be launched. The reasons for this might include:
<bdizzle>     * Java Plug-in is not installed in your browser.
<bdizzle>     * Java Applet is disabled in your browser's security settings.
<bdizzle> And you might be able to fix this by
<bdizzle>     * Download and install Java Plug-in from here
<bdizzle>     * Enable Java Applet in your browser's security settings.
<bdizzle> If you cannot run the Cisco Clean Access Java Applet web client, you will not be able to access this network. Please contact the systems administrator.
<bdizzle> gah, sorry, that's the error I got
<bdizzle> on an IRC network, what does it mean when the connection is being actively refused?
<mu3en> member:bdizzle okay, forget what i said about the proxy.
<bdizzle> lol
<mu3en> member:bdizzle Cisco Clean Access Java Applet web client...yuk
<bdizzle> that bad?
<mu3en> member:bdizzle i mean...uh...clearly it is right? it's been an hour and you're still not online...
<bdizzle> try 5 hours
<mu3en> member:bdizzle i'd say it was bad
<mu3en> yeah
<bdizzle> its nearly 4:30 AM
<_2> nicobrain line 706 for starters
<mu3en> member:bdizzle sorry to hear that. i am going to guess you restarted after you installed all your stuff and that you can see the java plugin in the add-ons in firefox?
<bdizzle> no for some reason, I can't
<nicobrain> _2 ok.....
<bdizzle> let me try to restart computer completely
<mu3en> yes
<mu3en> you should after the insatlls
<_2> nicobrain but unless you use compiz or kde4's desktop effects   that shouldn't be the cause.
<joshuajtl_> nicobrain: how do you add kickoff to a panel?
<bdizzle> but I'm trying to look around and see if anyone else has had this problem
<bdizzle> and apparently it has something to do with them using ActiveX on a security program......
<bdizzle> because you know, ActiveX is so much safer than Linux...
<_2> nicobrain i would also sujest you look in the dpkg logs in the same dir   you might have had updates that you didn't remember accepting or something.    just the last several lines should be enough
<nicobrain> _2 i have installed the complete system before 3 or 4 days....and it works....so....how can it goes that the driver in one moment not loaded?
<bazhang> which is a vm would be best here bdizzle
<bdizzle> grr
<bazhang> and very fast
<bdizzle> btw, this is the page from cisco on that damn program
<bdizzle> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/security/nac/appliance/configuration_guide/412/cas/s_L3oob.html
<bdizzle> yeah, but it also means I have to find my copy of WinXP Pro at home
<mu3en> member:bazhang member:bdizzle i'm afraid at this point bazhang is right. the problem of course is that you will still need to install the whole thing offline, and you'll bea t it for a hour or two...
<_2> nicobrain like i said     "just works"      i hate automatic Krap.   causes more trouble than it's worth, is hard to trouble shoot, and breeds "reboot will fix anything" mentality.
<_2> the more like M$ *buntu becomes the more i hate it.
<nicobrain> _2 hm....thats maybe right
<mu3en> member:_2 ...maybe automatic krap that doesn't clearly explain, document, and log what it does?
<_2> mu3en that fits most cases  yes.
<nicobrain> _2 ok.....thanks :D i wish your a good day
<bdizzle> I don't mind XP Pro once you have it working the way you like. But I also like the flexibility and modularity of Linux
<_2> nicobrain peace be with you.    glad it's working now.
<bdizzle> Vista ... I won't even go near
<mu3en> member:_2 grin... unfortunately...
 * _2 doesn't do windows .  <-- that's a piriod, in case anyone doesn't know about punctuation
<mu3en> member:_2 or period for those who don't know anything about spelling... grin
<bdizzle> okay, similar page
<bdizzle> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=126488&sid=5fab5d14140844f40b0a751a57672ddf
<bdizzle> translate into usefulness?
<_2> mu3en oh you speak americian english ?
<mu3en> member:_2 as opposed to the made up kind in which piriod is a word?
<mu3en> member:_2 but no, i'm not american
<bdizzle> wait, crazy idea based on something I read
<bdizzle> how do I make firefox look like another browser?
<mu3en> member:bdizzle in the settings
<bazhang> user agent switcher, but that wont help here bdizzle
<mu3en> member:bdizzle sorry, ignore that though...
<bdizzle> um, it might...
<bdizzle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599013
<_2> yeah it might.   but it wont
<mu3en> member:bdizzle i'm inclined to agree that the problem here is java, not the browser
<bdizzle> apparently I'm not the only one that absolutely despises this system
<mu3en> member:bdizzle or possibly browser-java linkup
<bazhang> nothing to do with the browser.
<mu3en> member:bazhang meaning, the browser is clearly getting to the page, but the java is not able to run?
<bazhang> bdizzle, just vm another linux distro, one that has all the bad bits, then download ubuntu-restricted-extras for ubuntu and you are good to go.
<mu3en> sounds like a solution
<bdizzle> wait, looking through the forums, it looks like someone has a solution
<mu3en> not much fun...but doable
<bdizzle> would thi s work?
<bazhang> bdizzle, err sorry kubuntu-restricted-extras for kubuntu :)
<bdizzle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599013
<bdizzle> yeah
<mu3en> member:bdizzle uhm
<mu3en> member:bdizzle yes and no, i think the fact that the java doesn't run might be an issue here before you even get to the dns stage
<bdizzle> perhaps
<pst> ubuntu problem, with only on kernel is working fine with my wireless, if I choose newest kernel then wireless is unstable
<bdizzle> brb, let me try this
<mu3en> member:bdizzle seems more like the java isn't running to do it's certification, and since i guess you had to register your MAC, you can't use your laptop to open the tunnel for the time frame as descrbed in your link
<_2> pst install the driver for the new kernel
<pst> :D
<pst> ok
<bazhang> this is bdizzle's argh moment in linux
<bazhang> once he gets it right will be an aha moment
<_2> yeah.  and when i saw that i wasn't helping i tried to stay out of it...
<bdizzle> meh, so much for that
<bazhang> bdizzle, what sayest thou
<bdizzle> for what?
<mu3en> member:_2 hmm..maybe should have tried that too!
<bazhang> success?
<bdizzle> no sadly
<bdizzle> apparently it has to deal with them wanting the proprietary Sun Java program, nothing else
<_2> mu3en </shrugs>
<bdizzle> which I see as really stupid
<bdizzle> but, we'll play their game for a bit
 * _2 agrees with bdizzle 
<bdizzle> anyone know how to install JRE from source?
<bdizzle> I have the .bin file
<_2> i think you   sudo sh file.bin
<mu3en> member:bdizzle there is a .deb
<markus_> hi forum. i am new to this irc. who can tell me how i can play the following link in amarok: http://dms-cl-012.skypro-media.net:8080 thank you
<mu3en> member:bdizzle or two
<_2> iirc it's a shell script wrapped around an archive
<_2> oh and better use bash cause it may have bashism in it.  it has had in time past
<_2>    sudo bash file.bin
<bdizzle> okay, it extracted the files into a folder on the desktop
<bdizzle> now what?
<_2> errr in that case sudo was not needed maybe.   but any way point your browser at the dir
<bdizzle> hmm?
<bdizzle> how do I point firefox to the directory?
<bdizzle> and where should I install the plugins at?
<mu3en> hence the .debs...
<_2> i think    ~/plugins  will work   no?
<_2> you can link that to the dir it made.
<_2> an easy test
<bdizzle> oiy, alright, what are the .deb files then?
<_2> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<_2> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bdizzle> sorry, not what are they
<bdizzle> where are they
<markus_> hi forum. i am new to this irc. who can tell me how i can play the following link in amarok: http://dms-cl-012.skypro-media.net:8080 thank you
<_2> just link the dir and tell ff to "search for new plugins"
<mu3en> in the repositories, you can access them with a browser too (use the repository lines from your sources.list as a guide
<mu3en> these might me on medibuntu
<_2> mu3en and in konqeror  apt://
<mu3en> member:_2 even niftier
<chatzilla> Who can create apt repository?
<_2> !skype | markus_
<ubottu> markus_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bdizzle> okay, in firefox, where is the place to link it to?
<_2> chatzilla you can
<chatzilla> How can i do it?
<markus_> _2 thanks
<_2> bdizzle sorry it's not in ff where you do the linking.   it's in ff where you tell it to search for new plugins    you link with  command; ln -s "where/it/is" "where/you/want/it"
<bdizzle> oh, okay
<bdizzle> and the ~/plugins folder is where?
<bdizzle> the one to drop the items into?
<_2> bdizzle will be the last quote from my example ^
<_2> ln -s ~/the/new/dir/*.bin/made ~/plugins
<bdizzle> hmm?
<bdizzle> wait, I'm lost
<bazhang> chatzilla, use apt-mirrror
 * _2 was afraid of that.
<bazhang> err mirror
<bdizzle> okay, so make a symbolic link from the folder on the desktop where the jre folder is currently at
<_2> bdizzle yes
<bdizzle> and where does firefox look for its plugins?
<bdizzle> that's the folder I'm looking for
<_2> in /usr/share/something....  and in ~/plugins   i think
<_2> no one else seems to be correctimg me on that...
<_2> i actually haven't played with a plugin in many years
<_2> i still have a   ~/plugins/libflashplayer.so    so that is where i'm assuming it is wot to be
<bdizzle> gah, I can't find it
<bdizzle> I'm in /usr/share/mozilla
<bdizzle> and nothing in there
<_2> so use your home dir
<bdizzle> hold on
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> so ~/.mozilla/firefox
<drmarwat> hello
<bdizzle> there is a pluginreg.dat
<_2>    /usr/lib/plugins
<_2>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<_2>  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<_2> idk.  maybe it's not usr/share
<ActionParsnip> _2: or ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bdizzle> I didn't see ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bdizzle> I found ~/.mozilla/firefox
<ActionParsnip> bdizzle: if you cd ~/.mozilla
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> in .mozilla if you make a plugins dir
<bdizzle> oh, just make one?
<drmarwat> hello
<_2> ActionParsnip does konq look there too ?
<ActionParsnip> _2: not sure, mozilla will though
<ActionParsnip> bdizzle: yeah man
<drmarwat> kubuntu 8.04.1 gives me such display settings after nvidia driver installation...............http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1mg3.png
<_2> ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> !konq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konq
<ActionParsnip> !info konq
<ubottu> Package konq does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> _2: whats konq?
<drmarwat> would somebody tell me how to fix this pls?
<_2> konqueror
<ActionParsnip> oooooooh
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat: sup?
<_2> </rolls eyes>
<drmarwat> ActionParsnip: hello
<ActionParsnip> _2: no idea, ive never used it
<drmarwat> all ubuntu series 8.04 give me display problem
<_2> k
<bdizzle> brb
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat: ok, have you installed your graphics card?
<drmarwat> this time the display is distorted
<drmarwat> yes, just installed my graphics card
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat: ok what card do you have?
<bdizzle> meh, need sleep. I'll try again in a few hours when I wake up
<drmarwat> i also get only 600x display, fixed that but now this distortion issue
<michken1982> hello
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat: what graphics card do you have?
<drmarwat> i have nvidia geforce fx 5600
<_2> michken1982
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat: ok, can we see your xorg.conf please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | drmarwat
<ubottu> drmarwat: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<michken1982> i have a question
<drmarwat> ok wait pls
<michken1982> ok
<_2> michken1982 that wasn't at you.
<_2> !ask | michken1982
<ubottu> michken1982: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: wassup
<michken1982> sorry :)
<michken1982> i have installed linux kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ok
<_2> was that a question ?
<michken1982> but before windows 2000 was installed on that computer
<michken1982> and now i have two systems running and i want to delete windows 2000 partition
<ActionParsnip> !kparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kparted
<_2> oh we are painting background.
<_2> !qtparted
<michken1982> kparted?
<ActionParsnip> !parted
<_2> qt^
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumroll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<michken1982> can  i download it
<_2> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu14 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 712 kB
<engineer> sudo aptitude install qtparted
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: theres an app called qtparted. If you delete the partition it will then be recreatable and you can format it ext3
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: this will destroy the data on the partition
<michken1982> oh
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: so recover what you need before detruction
<michken1982> i dont need windows on that pc
<_2> cfdisk is installed by default    too
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: after its made good you can store all your docs and gumf on it :)
<engineer> michken1982 sudo aptitude install qtparted
<michken1982> i'm now installing qtparted :)
<michken1982> thanx already
<engineer> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<_2> yeah,  and linux file systems have permissions bits so you can mount it and give any group/user ownership/permission for the whole fs or for only subdirs...
 * _2 does sudo chmod 0001 /
<_2> none of anybodies business what is in / anyway.
<drmarwat_> ActionParsnip: sorry i was disconnected
<ActionParsnip> check my pm
<ActionParsnip> you got it?
<_2> ok how to tell if a system can run 64bit ?   lshw | grep width    shows both 32 and 64  ???
<drmarwat_> nope, i was disconnected
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat_: I just pasted you the text again
<engineer> _2 cat /proc/cpuinfo
<drmarwat_> will this fix it permanantly?
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat_: yes as its in that file
<_2> engineer so only the cpu need be 64 bit ?
<drmarwat_> i have tried more than 10 ubuntu 8.04.1 types and all give me same issue
<drmarwat_> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat_: you need to kdesu kate the xorg.conf file so the changes are made
<engineer> _2 yes
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat_: are you getting my PMs?
<drmarwat_> no, i dont know why, wird
<drmarwat_> weird
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat_: http://pastebin.com/m7ac2ba6c
<ActionParsnip> easier
<drmarwat_> thanks
<_2> engineer ok.   well lshw -C cpu  says it's 64 bits   so i can't use either on it i guess.
<ActionParsnip> _2: indeed
<engineer> it's simple
<ActionParsnip> _2: 64bit will use yor cpu more efficiently
<engineer> if you have a live cd 64bit
<engineer> you can know it
<_2> ActionParsnip but not all the ati crap attached to it i fear
<ActionParsnip> _2: ive always steered clear of ati
<drmarwat_> ActionParsnip: yes 1024 x 768 good enough for me
<ActionParsnip> !ati | _2
<ubottu> _2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> ActionParsnip i inheireted this.
<ActionParsnip> _2: buy a new card for it
<_2> lappy
<nuxil> g dag all
<ActionParsnip> _2: gah
<_2> yeah
<ActionParsnip> !hi | nuxil
<ubottu> nuxil: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<michken1982> hello again
<ActionParsnip> wb michken1982
<nuxil> howdy ActionParsnip . thanks for the greetings
<michken1982> i can't delete windows 2000 with qtparted, its a ntfs
<_2> ActionParsnip the vidio the audio and the network are all ati
<ActionParsnip> nuxil: np man
<nuxil> michken1982, do you want it all gone?
<nuxil> :)
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: try running it with kdesu
<michken1982> the part of windows yes
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: kdesu qtparted
<michken1982> kdesu?
<nuxil> !fdisk | michken1982
<_2> !kdesu
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: gives the program admin access
<michken1982> is it a different program?
<nuxil> gui people :p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<drmarwat_> i will reboot to see if it works or not
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: if you just run it, you run it as a user, not root
<_2> !botsnack | /me needs it.
<ubottu> /me needs it.: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat_: if not, boot to recovery mode
<drmarwat_> ok
<drmarwat_> brb
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat_: and copy back the .good file
<drmarwat_> ok
<ActionParsnip> drmarwat_: always do that with .conf files
<nuxil> michken1982, you can also use fdisk
<michken1982> oh is that better?
<michken1982> kdesu or fdisk
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: whichever you are most comfortable with
<_2> michken1982 no   stick with the graphical
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: kdesu only gives you admin rights, its not a program as such
<nuxil> michken1982, fdisk is a concole app
<_2> nuxil and cfdisk is more M$ convert friendly too
<nuxil> michken1982, but if you are not use to console apps.. use a gui one
<nuxil> *-use used
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: if your planning on using fdisk / cfdisk then you'll need sudo (e.g. sudo cfdisk)
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: id suggest gui too
<michken1982> but  i'm a beginner in linux
<mar77i> hi, I have installed ubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop afterwards. Now I guess with the gnome installation on the other hand there are too many programs installed. How can I check what packages are on a standard kubuntu installation?
<ActionParsnip> michken1982: then gui would be better
<engineer> fdisk ftw
<ActionParsnip> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<_2> lol @ engineer
<michken1982> whats gui?
<ActionParsnip> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<_2> michken1982 as opposed to cli
<_2> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mar77i> ActionParsnip, great, thx!
<nuxil> engineer, ;) i with you on that
<mar77i> IOU
<ActionParsnip> np mar77i
<michken1982> so which gui software can i use for partitions
<ActionParsnip> !qtparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted
<ActionParsnip> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu14 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 712 kB
<_2> press alt+f2   type in      kdesudo qtparted
<ActionParsnip> nice and small too :)
<engineer> yeah
<_2> heh i recall the days when one would say "that thing's huge, bearly will fit on a floppy disk"
<engineer> my screen is small
<engineer> and so is qtparted
<franc> hi all, is there a french forum for kubuntu thanks
<_2> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> if i have gnome apps and kde apps, how can i tell which are which
<ActionParsnip> just to see if i can remove some junk
<_2> hmmm start one and look at pstree ?   but that would be slow.
<ActionParsnip> _2: yeah thats my point, can I search in some package app in description as most will say gnome
<_2> give me a sec, i'm working on it.
<ActionParsnip> _2: interesting isnt it
<RG-NewGuy> install problems
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: sup?
<RG-NewGuy> i'm tring to do a dual boot however windows is on a raid (not sure which type)
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<_2> ActionParsnip script idea.   for Q in "$@" ;do apt-cache show $Q | grep -q KDE && echo "$Q is a kde app" ||
<_2> echo "$Q is not a kde app" ;done
<RG-NewGuy> that doesn't seem to help me
<RG-NewGuy> the raid is already there/or what shows as a raid
<RG-NewGuy> i tried to create a partition via windows of unallocated space
<corrado> salve
<ActionParsnip> _2: seems sound. Let me wazz it over to my linux box
<RG-NewGuy> it only let me free 1gig
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: you'll need to resize the partition then
<_2> one could pipe through that,  i can't gurentee it's accuracy.    say you made a script out of that named   is_kde.sh       dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 | is_kde.sh > list      would generate a full list of all packages
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: or reinstall windows with better partition planning
<_2> err wait can't pipe into it....
<_2> i'll write a script and pastebin it.
<ActionParsnip> sweet man, yer a start
<RG-NewGuy> great windows screws me over again(no windows disk)
<ActionParsnip> *star
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: buy a 2nd hard drive, they are cheap
<RG-NewGuy> laptop?
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: usb drive
<RG-NewGuy> i've got 2 HDD's in it
<RG-NewGuy> usb?
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: thats your raid-0 array for speed
<ActionParsnip> bet it weighs a bit
<RG-NewGuy> Sony Viao 'gamers edition' (pfft what a joke)
<ActionParsnip> lappys suck for games for the price
<RG-NewGuy> 2 160gig HDD's inside
<ActionParsnip> plus sony == $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<_2> ActionParsnip give this a whearl   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d9e9b89
<RG-NewGuy> i thought it was 1 HDD till i went to install linux and it was showing 2hdds
<RG-NewGuy> ActionParsnip, you suggested usb drive
<RG-NewGuy> i've got the .iso on a usb drive already
<RG-NewGuy> how would that work
<RG-NewGuy> put the install disk in? keep my usb plugged in and direct kubuntu towards the usb?
<RG-NewGuy> also how much gigs of space would you suggest i have free for kubuntu to run via usb?
<_2> ActionParsnip this may be more sain   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d188bbe2e
<_2> and sane too maybe
<_2> idk
<ActionParsnip> _2: just changing CRs, Windows uses different stuff :(
<ActionParsnip> _2: testing now
<_2> ActionParsnip if you don't like stderr messages   i have  1.0 final release of that script.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6c8430c8
<_2> :)))
<ActionParsnip> dude i'll email it over cos my stupid widows / putty combo wont play ball
<ActionParsnip> easier from local as its a PITA
<ActionParsnip> but i massively appreciate your time dude :D
<ActionParsnip> thanks tonnes
<ActionParsnip> ill no doubt see you in here :D
<_2> you bet
<ActionParsnip> so ill et you know :D
<ActionParsnip> i gotta jet
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<Agent_bob> too late.
<Agent_bob> pasting file id_interface.sh
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2c4c8bab
<condez> hello. i have a question regarding system-config-printer-applet-kde on Ubuntu 8.04; It's the first time i'm using IRC for help. Can i post my question here?
<Agent_bob> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Agent_bob> !paste | condez
<ubottu> condez: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Agent_bob> pasting file mklable.sh
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5a76560a
<Agent_bob> and here this will make the nub feel leet  pasting file 1337.sh
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2757e547
<condez> So, everytime i print something the system-config-printer-applet-kde never closes. I've seen this bug reported in bugs.launchpad.net but without any conclusion to it. I'm using Kubuntu (KDE 3.5.9). I've read that a workaround is to refresh the ducoment in the system-config-printer-applet-kde but it's not a fix. Does anyone now if a fix has been made to address this issue?
<Agent_bob> condez idk.
<emons> hello, anyone?
<Agent_bob> emons
<emons> hello
<emons> i'm coming here pretty much everyday trying to solve my prob but it seems nobody could... till now, i hope :D
<Agent_bob> emons what it is ?
<emons> the thing is i have high spees internet connection and with kubuntu it doesn't seem to work fine, it goes SUPER SLOW, with xp it wasnt, it was going super fast, any suggestion?
<Agent_bob> emons maybe disable ipv6 ?
<emons> i tried but it didnt work
<emons> it seems im having some issues because all the internet applications have problems, the instant messenger, the p2p and the browser
<Agent_bob> how did you "tried" ?
<Agent_bob> file   /etc/modules.conf     line     alias net-pf-10 off           # IPv6
<Agent_bob> tried that ^ emons   see does it helps.
<emons> this is to set the ipv6 off, i told u i already did that and it didnt work
<emons> any other idea?
<Pici> emons: Perhaps try asking in #ubuntu as well? Tis a bit more traffic there, more eyes to see your problem.
<Pici> Sorry to hear that my suggestion the other day didn't work.
<Agent_bob> emons check the reslov.conf ?     run iftop and see what traffic is doing ?      idk.
<Agent_bob> emons do you have any firewall or av software in the way ?
<emons> i had UFW set but i disabled it thinking it was cuz of it but itz not, cuz i got the same prob with it disabled
<Agent_bob> emons  iptables -L
<emons> it says iftop is not installed do u think theres some other similar program already installed in the repository so i dont have to install that one?
<emons> iptables alright one sec
<Agent_bob> emons not sure if there is or not.  but iftop is not large.
<Agent_bob> !info iftop
<emons> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<emons> target     prot opt source               destination
<emons> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<emons> target     prot opt source               destination
<emons> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<emons> target     prot opt source               destination
<emons> here's my iptables
<Agent_bob> k no firewall.
<ubottu> iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-5 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 104 kB
<emons> told u i disabled it
<emons> im downloading and installing iftop in the meanwhile
<emons> when i run it thatz what it says
<emons> interface: eth0
<emons> Unable to get IP address for interface: eth0
<emons> ioctl(SIOCGIFADDR): Cannot assign requested address
<emons> MAC address is: 00:1a:4d:67:b0:25
<emons> pcap_open_live(eth0): socket: Operation not permitted
<Agent_bob> emons k.    wireless only ?
<emons> so i might have some prob between the wlan0 and eth0 so is it the wireless the matter?
<emons> yes only wireless
<Agent_bob> emons you might edit /etc/network/interfaces   and comment out the eth section/s
<emons> im a curst newbie Agent_bob i dunno how to do that :D sorry could u help? thx
<Agent_bob> yeah.   but let me rant a little.    that's the reason that even though you said "i tried that, it didn't work"  i still feel compelled to make sure we are on the same sheet of music.  it's not that i think you are stupid or anything, it's that most people that ask anything in here are newbie and don't know...   so don't get bent out of shape if someone covers the same ground again with you.
<Agent_bob> now.
<Agent_bob> kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces      # <-- putting that as first char on a line makes it a comment.   or comments it out.
<emons> alright
<Agent_bob> you can do an    sudo /etc/init.d/network* restart      after you do that.
<emons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34721/ is that right?
<Agent_bob> looking
<Agent_bob> no.
<Agent_bob> there is no eth section   and the   # would be on the line it is commenting out
<Agent_bob> #this is a comment
<Agent_bob> this is not
<Agent_bob> #this is a comment
<Agent_bob> this is not
<emons> ok
<judgen> how annoying my screen wont go higher than 640x480. Any tips. And yes the nvidia driver is properly installed. Im guessing it has something to do with scanmodes
<Agent_bob> so that's not the issue.   we'll move on.
<emons> so underneath those 4 lines i type # (followed by the comment)
<emons> but i dont need to do this now cuz u just said thatz not our prob alright got it
<Agent_bob> emons no if you pasted the entire file  don't save it, just exit
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Agent_bob> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: dude that script is the shizzniz
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: ty man :D:D
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip is that good or bad ?
<Agent_bob> :)))
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip have a sec ?
<emons> no no Agent_bob what i pasted is the file modified on pastebin i didnt wrote all that stuff in the real file eheheh
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: sure
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: yeah its sweet
<Agent_bob> emons k.  hold a sec.
<emons> yep
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip emons has high speed inet working very slowly.   any help with that.  i'm weak on networking skills
<ActionParsnip> emons: ok do you have a router etc?
<emons> yes
<emons> ivegot a wireless router
<ActionParsnip> emons: ok and o you have other pcs running through it?
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip iftop yelds this and he has wireless only setup.    <emons> Unable to get IP address for interface: eth0
<Agent_bob> <emons> ioctl(SIOCGIFADDR): Cannot assign requested address
<Agent_bob> not sure how pertenant that might be.
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: ok cool, just want some basic stuff atm :D
<emons> usually 2 pcs and 2 macs but not in these days since all the other machines are turned off so im the only one who's using this connection
<ActionParsnip> emons: try the other PCs, do they run slow too?
<emons> one sec
<emons> ill tell u in one sec
<emons> nope they go pretty well and also i phoned my provider to ask if there was any issue w/my connection they said no plus a runned a speedometer test on one of those websites and the speed is good
<emons> (did that yestarday)
<ActionParsnip> emons: ok, is it an adsl router or do you have cable with a seperate modem?
<emons> cable with separate modem i guess
<emons> cuz theres the router connected to a modem that is connected to a "box" on the wall :D sorry
<ActionParsnip> emons: turn of it all for a good while
<emons> i did
<emons> i tried yesterday
<ActionParsnip> bah
<emons> it was off the all night
<emons> and today when i turned it on again... nothing!
<ActionParsnip> ok so we've tried all the easy stuff
<ActionParsnip> ok what wifi card do you have?
<emons> where do i see that?
<ActionParsnip> emons: lspci
<Agent_bob> or     lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: true :)
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: i just read the screen
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumroll
<emons> itz tanking a while to paste it...
<emons> *taking
<emons> i correct my self: itz taking ages to paste it...
<ActionParsnip> !pastebinit | emons
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ActionParsnip> get that
<ActionParsnip> everyone should have it
<ActionParsnip> :D
 * Agent_bob may have writen it...
<ActionParsnip> hehe dude its sweet
<Agent_bob> anyway i was using a script for that before that came out.  haven't seen exactly what that one is.
<ActionParsnip> its in repos, heard about it a bit ago, never looked back
<Agent_bob> prolly nothing like my script.  pasting file /usr/local/bin/pastebin
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d15dedd93
<emons> hey it doesnt move at all can i paste it to you in pm?
<ActionParsnip> emons: sure
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip ah  "Stephane Graber"  rewrote it in python     nice   (if you like python that is)
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: it works, im happy :D
<Agent_bob> i have one box i removed all python and perl from    hehhe it's different.
<Agent_bob> so did emons fall off the planet ?
<emons> im about to :D
<ActionParsnip> his wireless is weird
<ActionParsnip>  serial: 00:1b:fc:02:f6:84
<ActionParsnip> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.20 firmware=N/A latency=0 module=sky2 multicast=yes
<Agent_bob> emons /msg me the output of   lshw -C network     please.
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: apparently he installed and it connected to his AP
<Agent_bob>  wireless=IEEE 802.11g
<emons> sorry guys i really have to go, be back in an hour if u'll be here, which i really hope :D, nyway thank u for ur help
<Agent_bob> mac:00:1b:fc:02:f6:84     \n configuration: broadcast=yes ip=192.168.1.100 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g   <<<---- ActionParsnip that's his wlan   the other is unused eth0  with mac: 00:1a:4d:67:b0:25
<emons> c u later
<Agent_bob> and yes the eth card gives very strange output.
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: i know but none of it said the make and model. Im getting him to rename his /etc/network/interfaces file and rebooting. Should make a fresh config file as he doesnt have wep / wpa
<Agent_bob> yeah and i also wondered about having him rum knetwork manager  just to see if it could sort that...
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: i always remove that, im fine with /etc/network/interfaces
<Agent_bob> yeah his only had lo in it.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3f81c71c
<Agent_bob> err no wrong one.
<ActionParsnip> thought so
<Agent_bob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34721/
<Agent_bob> well that other is his lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> his lshw looks weird
<Agent_bob> yeah  but not very.   i'm wondering if the eth is a dual network card   if maybe it does both wired and wireless ?
<ActionParsnip> he said in windows the wired was disabled
<Agent_bob> but does that mean he disabled it in windows or he couldn't get it to work in windows or...
<ActionParsnip> he never said
<Agent_bob> well thanks for giving that a shot,    he said he had been working on it for three days now.   so i kinda wanted to help if we could...     (me knows slow connection)
<ActionParsnip> np man, alwya here to help
<ActionParsnip> i cant code so good so i help the easy stuff to get folks through the door
<Agent_bob> i have to make last rounds then i'm off.   shalom.
<ActionParsnip> its my contribution to *buntu
<Agent_bob> mine too.   ;/
<penarts> hola a todos! mi problema es el siguiente: instalé emesene en kde, con sus respectivos repositorios python-gnome-extras, y no veo los botones del programa
<ActionParsnip> !es | penarts
<ubottu> penarts: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mrsimon> Hi, should I do what 'power top' tells me or does Kubuntu sort laptop power saving out on it's own?
<ActionParsnip> mrsimon: as long as you have acpi installed, kubuntu will sort it
<ActionParsnip> what does power top tell you?
<ActionParsnip> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<mrsimon> ActionParsnip: thanks, it tells me a whole load of things, vmdirty write back, hal pooling etc the useual stuff
<mrsimon> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mrsimon> haha
<mic> hoal
<mic> hola
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kushou> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> hi kushou
<mint2> hi there
<mint2> i am trynig to compile a program : ./configure but it says command not found bash
<mint2> any help ?
<arroz> ALquem sabe roda Dungeon Siege 2 no KUbuntu?
<Pici> !br | arroz
<ubottu> arroz: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arroz> lol
<kushou> Pici: you're a bot ?
<ActionParsnip> kushou: ubottu is the bot
<Pici> kushou: I dont think so?
<kushou> ok but i think remember you tell to the bot to write some sentence
<kushou> like " arroz: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado."
<Pici> kushou: I just remember the triggers well.
<ubuntu> hallo
<ubuntu> soryy test
<ubuntu> if anyone can see my text pls sayh
<ubuntu> something
<kushou> I see you
<ubuntu> ty ty
<ubuntu> kushou
<ActionParsnip> wassup ubuntu
<condez> kushou, i belive "Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado." it's better
<kushou> condez: i'm french, i know nothin of portugues and it's a quote
<kushou> *nothing
<condez> ok. I'm portuguese that's why i replyed to what i belive it's a better phrase
<mint2> any help ?
<condez>  (Y)
<ubuntu> ty so much all
<kushou> ubottu is a bot, i don't know how to correct this
<ubottu> kushou: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> i just finished installing my modem on my new kubutun os
<ActionParsnip> !modem | ubuntu
<kushou> ubottu: it's just what i say
<ubottu> ubuntu: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ubottu> kushou: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<condez> no worries. Portuguese/Brazillian will understand anyway
<honey> hi
<tanner> im having trouble mounting a couple of hard drives that i havent been having trouble with before
<khamael> how do I setup a wireless connection at login in kde4?
<tanner> nevermind i fixed it
<eagles0513875> morning
<khamael> why doesn`t widgets installed in kde4 appear in the list? I am using the download from internet option
<ahox> khamael: most widgets must be compiled first
<ahox> khamael: only scripted ones work when using GHNS
<khamael> ahox: how do I compile them, then?
<khamael> they are reported as installed
<ahox> khamael: Download them manually, read the README, most likely run ./configure && make && sudo make install and then you can use them
<ahox> the download from internet does not work for these
<khamael> somewhere in the future,then?
<khamael> where can I download them?
<ahox> khamael: There should be a little ? next to the source in the download from internet option
<ahox> so far its only www.kde-look.org
<ahox> btw, i am kind of not at irc right now, so just add my name next time you have a question
<khamael> ahox: where do the files end up when I hit the install button
<khamael> ?
<ahox> I really don't know, thats why I said that you should download them manually
<khamael> ahox: I understand. but one of the widgets suggested to use the gui install, and then add it manually from there
<ahox> can you send me the link.
<ahox> I already searched for them too, to no avail
<ahox> i would have thought they get into ~/.kde4/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids
<eloquence> does anybody here use sopcast to watch p2p tv?
<MoeLoot> Hello Room!
<MoeLoot> Have have recently wiped this box which once ran XP (which crapped out).  I have just installed ubuntu, and would like to recover some files from a windows backup.  Could someone help me or point me to a good faq or doc?
<antinerd> hi can anyone help me? i got problems with my via s3 unichrome graphics card
<soontak> anyone experienced libkonq5-dev package error when trying to upgrade from kde 4.0 to 4.1 ?
<[ifrog]> How many nameservers can we have in the resolve.conf ?
<antinerd> i just want to change the resolution from 800x600 to 1024x768, but with the vesa driver kdm shows me a black screen and with the openchrome driver the only possible resolution is 1600x1200 and 3/4 of the image are outside of the screen
<[ifrog]> Wed Aug  6 18:23:03 AST 2008
<[ifrog]> antinerd, lspci | grep VGA                 ...?
<antinerd> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<Natalia> antinerd : Xorg sucks. It worries gnu/lionux too much :)
<antinerd> do you know a solution for my problem?
<soontak> anyone experienced libkonq5-dev package error when trying to upgrade from kde 4.0 to 4.1 ?
<[ifrog]> antinerd, Pastebin your xorg.conf
<emons> hello someone was helping me before
<emons> u guys still here?
<l3x> hello good people of linux!
<[ifrog]> emons, Remember his nick at least. :0
<l3x> i am walking through my gf how to install and configure kubuntu on her pc via kopete :) and i need your help for one bit...
<l3x> is there a way to connect pocket pc FSC pocket loox 600 with kubuntu?
<emons> unfortunately i dont
<emons> they were really kind and helpful but at some point i really had to go so i thank them and left
<emons> could u help ifrog?
<antinerd> http://pastebin.com/dc5a0511
<emons> they said i have some weird issue with my wireless conncection cuz i asked them about my high speed internet thatz going slow on kubuntu and after several terminals and stuff it came out it has to do with my wired, any help?
<[ifrog]> emons, Oh, that was agent_bob
<[ifrog]> The guy who was helping you.
<emons> yes
<emons> exactly
<emons> and a friend of him
<BraveSpear> Anyone know how to make Firefox the default browser for a LiveCD I have created? I have created desktop icons with links to webpages, but Konqueror is opened automatically when the icons are clicked.  I want them to open in Firefox.
<BraveSpear> Can I easily remove konqueror from KDE?
<l3x> BraveSpear: why?
<antinerd> this was the one with the vesa driver, and this is one non working with openchrome: http://pastebin.com/d1e4eeb6a if i delete the line modeline and modes its working better but with a resolution of 1600x1200 and 3/4 of the image outside of the screen
<BraveSpear> antinerd: have you tried http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<antinerd> yes
<BraveSpear> l3x: My employer wants it to be so for the livecd I have created.
<BraveSpear> l3x: the livecd needs to be as stripped down as possible due to security/liability issues.
<antinerd> BraveSpear: i tried several modeline generators with different resolutions to except errors in one of them but the modelines from the different generators where nearly the same and no one worked yet
<[ifrog]> what about Driver "via" ?
<BraveSpear> antinerd: sorry to hear that.  I've been trying to establish a generic 1024x768x60hz for a livecd I've been working on, but so far nothing has worked for me either.
<antinerd> [ifrog]: i think i tried that already... but 1sec i'll try it again
<mar77i> hi there, I'm having trouble with a cnf7129 camera, for which I have installed a uvcvideo driver
<mar77i> ...which doesn't support this device. ^^
<liar> [ifrog]: did not work
<liar> ups
<antinerd> [ifrog]: did not work
<wesley_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34806/  whats the mac adress off the eth0 en wifi0 ??
<emilsedgh_> wesley_: try ifconfig
<[ifrog]> antinerd, what error do you get?
<mizipzor> hi all, im installing from a livecd now, is this the place to ask for help if i run into trouble?
<mar77i> where can I find a cnf7129 eee builtin camera driver?
<antinerd> [ifrog]: black screen with red dots
<antinerd> no error message
<antinerd> no idea?
<frank> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | frank
<ubottu> frank: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<l3x> how do i install special effecet (compiz and emerald) the proper way???
<djg9282> Hi guys...got a quick question about Linux in general as it might just not pertain to Kubuntu. I went to a wireless hotspot the other day and the way it worked was that it had to first connect with KNetworkManager and then once i got a signal i was to open up a web browser which i would then be "redirected" to a login page where i then must put in a password to gain access on their wifi network. The page would never redirect
<djg9282> and i figured it was a security measure that Linux has that wouldn't allow page redirects. Any insight on this?
<mizipzor> is there a way in kopete to hide the join/part messages in the channel?
<eagles0513875> djg9282: ive seen that too on windows machines its the way they have the hotspot seutp
<djg9282> so it had nothing to do with linux...ya know its funny to hear "tech support" when you call them because they are like so clueless...they told me to call "Linux" and ask them for help
<omar_> tech support told you to call Linux? lol They sure are a load of help :D
<djg9282> yeah, i looked for a 1-800 # but couldn't find one :P
<omar_> I bet If you found it, they would ask you to call tech support
<mizipzor> lol thats so true
<djg9282> there was a person next to me on her windows machine and she got on fine....but i couldn't get the page to redirect at all
<djg9282> i tried firefox and konquerer
<mizipzor> installation complete! rebooting now, see ya all soon!
<skreechmiester> djg9282: Which site?
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: Cool
<djg9282> at first i thought it was the firewall so i disabled everything and tried it again
<omar_> laters mizi
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: use konversation for IRC
<djg9282> and it still wouldn't work
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: thanks for the tip, ill try it!
<omar_> maybe its just windows...they kinda have better support
<djg9282> skreechmiester: i was at a honda dealer that had free wifi access but it required the page to be redirected to their own login page in order for me to get access
<omar_> That's not free >_>
<skreechmiester> omar_: No It can still be free just not free for all
<omar_> thats true
<djg9282> is it possible it could only work for windows machines?
<omar_> But I don't like going up to people asking if I can use their wifi
<skreechmiester> djg9282: If it works for Firefox on windows it should work for firefox on Linux
<omar_> I just "borrow" it
<skreechmiester> omar_: Well that may be in some way connected to the rest of their network so they can' allow hat
<djg9282> omar__: i don't mind its at a car dealer...i just wanted to pass time so my car would be done...only problem is i passed time on tech support...and i knew more then the tech guy
<skreechmiester> Toyota could sit in the starbucks across the road for days stealing Hybrid cars specs :)
<djg9282> when he suggested i called linux and said "uhhh ok its ...thanks for your help."
<skreechmiester> djg9282: Should have just told them you were using Firefox
<omar_> wow...I just noticed all these people in here
<djg9282> i did
<djg9282> i wanted the guy to walk me through anything
<djg9282> the guy had no clue what linux was
<skreechmiester> Don't tell them LInux unless it comes up
<frank> i have a question, it'll probably be petty easy for u, but not for me: usually the restricted driver manager under gutsy recognized my broadcom wl-card 42xx just fine... now, the new version under hardy doesn't... what should i do?
<djg9282> when i mentioned it it was obvious that he had no idea what i was talking about
<skreechmiester> frank: hae regressions
<skreechmiester> hate
<Nece228> i cant install poprietary drivers of my radeon 9600L
<skreechmiester> djg9282: It's like my ISP here I call them and tell them which server they need to reboot to get things working again
<djg9282> skreechmiester: yeah the only problem is they would have taken me through "start" control panel blah blah blah...at first i thought it was the firewall blocking it so i was asking him questions about services and ports
<djg9282> he just wanted to keep on saying "start"
<skreechmiester> djg9282: Woah you need to hit the control panel to get to the web page?
<skreechmiester> that's a badly designed web page
<djg9282> well i really did think it was linux just blocking a redirect for security reasons
<skreechmiester> there was a woman there on Windows?
<frank> ok, solved it... i just upgraded jockey to its newest version... thanks anyway
<djg9282> yeah sitting right next to me
<skreechmiester> Should have just shoulder surfed the URL of the redirect
<skreechmiester> frank: Cool
<djg9282> i couldn't...she was already surfing on other sites
<omar_> skreechmiester: could they make it only work for windows?
<skreechmiester> omar_: yes
<omar_> maybe they have a thing against linux D:
<skreechmiester> require activex
<skreechmiester> they probably would do it out of ignorance
<skreechmiester>  as it would kill macs as well
<djg9282> omar_: its funny...i been trying to tell my family about linux...they never heard of it so they are getting quite an education...but its really funny when you talk to a tech guy for windows and he has no clue at all about alternatives...i just started using linux about 2 months ago but i knew about it for years and years
<luciana> hello
<skreechmiester> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<omar_> hiya :3
<skreechmiester> djg9282: yeah MS and now apple live on Mindshare
<luciana> whats up here
<omar_> I just started using ubuntu like 2 weeks ago
<skreechmiester> Linux still doesn't get it
<kaiserjd> can someone walk me through mounting an iso image with the comand line or at least link we to a good tutorial
<skreechmiester> luciana: Look at the topic :)
<omar_> and today came my live cd (kubuntu)
<luciana> ok...rs
<skreechmiester> kaiserjd: sudo mount /path/to/the.iso /path/to/mount/point -o loop
<djg9282> skreechmiester: it will....one of the things that interests my family is the security i tell them about...no true virus threats etc. they had their windows machines taken over by spyware and viruses on several occasions
<luciana> so, could you help me about amsn?
<kaiserjd> ok... i didn't realize it was that easy... thanks
<skreechmiester> luciana: sure
<skreechmiester> djg9282: Unfortunately no it won't
<luciana> i have a msn installed im my computer, but today isnt run
<skreechmiester> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<omar_> djgp282: I think families don't really know about linux too well because there really isnt any advertisement
<djg9282> well yeah its sort of the "underground" OS
<djg9282> i been getting my wife to work on it...she loves it
<omar_> skreechmiester: are you like a linux genius? You sure know a lot
<kaiserjd> skreechmiester: when i'm done how do i unmount it?
<djg9282> Talking about learning linux...do any of you know of a good book that actually focuses more on kde and the debian distro?
<omar_> So quiet :o
<skreechmiester> kaiserjd: sudo umount /path/to/mount/point
<kaiserjd> ok thanks
<skreechmiester> luciana :-(
<omar_> luciana?
<djg9282> skreechmiester: i think as far as mind share goes...i think the big thing in my mind that linux brings to mind is "security" i don't think i could say the same about windows with that...i attribute computer games to that
<skreechmiester> She asked a question by saying something doesn't work then left
<skreechmiester>  Guess he thought that we were ignoring
<skreechmiester> assuming luciana is a him
<skreechmiester> djg9282: there is a huge differene between technical and mind share
<omar_> we can only assume on the net
<skreechmiester> Technically I'm sure linux will squash most big boys
<skreechmiester> Butthat makes no difference if people never think of it
<djg9282> well you are thinking more about name attributes
<djg9282> like Xerox...to mean copying something
<djg9282> or kleenex to mean nose tissue
<skreechmiester> It's like Dell in Hardware people can do things much better but everyone KNOWS Dell so it's where they look for a solution
<skreechmiester> omar_: Suppose it doesn't start at all?
<omar_> suppose WHAT doesnt start?
<skreechmiester> djg9282: No I mean mind share. If someone is looking for a new computer they choose between a Mac and a PC
<skreechmiester> luciana: Welcome back
<skreechmiester> djg9282: The only reason people make that choice now is Apple has moved to increase mind share
<skreechmiester> You think about it when you have to make a choice naturally
<djg9282> skreechmiester: i think it also depends on ones experience...keep in mind i used windows and nothing else until 2 months ago
<skreechmiester> djg9282: Right because linux has no mindshare
<skreechmiester> !ot | skreechmiester And djg9282 That's enough!
<ubottu> skreechmiester And djg9282 That's enough!: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<skreechmiester> luciana: What do you mean amsn doesn't run ?
<luciana> do you speak portuguese??
<skreechmiester> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<skreechmiester> luciana: Does that help?
<skreechmiester> Hmm
<skreechmiester> flaccid_: ping?
<omar_> stupid question: on this thing, I can go to a diff room right?
<skreechmiester> Sure
<skreechmiester> #kubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> omar_, /j #channame
<skreechmiester> Click on that
<skreechmiester> or /join #channel
<omar_> does it list all of them on the net?
<omar_> sorry for offtopic
<bazhang> omar_, /msg ubottu irc for link to channel list
<carlos> ahora donde irc en español?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carlos> coollon
<carlos> o aprndo ingles o aprendeis todos el español
<carlos> lo tenemos mal
<bazhang> carlos, /join #ubuntu-es
<carlos> asssiassssssss campeon
<bazhang> carlos, not here
<shaffy> i'm running really low on hd space on my 5gig hd.  can anyone tell me of any uncessary directories that i can empty?
<shaffy> *unnecessary
<skreechmiester> shaffy: ducks it
<shaffy> skreechmiester: ?  what do you mean?
<skreechmiester> alias ducks='du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11'
<skreechmiester> cd /
<skreechmiester> ducks
<skreechmiester> it will tell you what takes up the most space
<shaffy> hmm, yeah, i'm running it right now.  thanks :)
<skreechmiester> I have it as a permanent alias
<abotinov> 	
<abotinov> all greetings), I know the eyes of bad English but will try to formulate a question
<ubunturos> abotinov: as long as people understand your problem, it'll be OK :)
<shaffy> skreechmiester: do you keep doing it in each directory to narrow it down?
<tico> hello how can I install kubuntu in my ubuntu distro without the applications to be mixed up in the menus?
<abotinov> wine@ethersoft working from under admin, but dont work from under user. pls help :)
<gokturk_> ubuntu-tr
<gokturk_> #ubuntu-tr
<gokturk_> #pardus
<testi> I don't like xandros very much, security updates seem to be extremely delayed - should i install Kubuntu on my ASUS Eee, is that possible?
<gokturk_> #pardusgeyik
<abotinov> 	
<abotinov> or it must be installed separately?
<skreechmiester> shaffy: yes
<skreechmiester> Cd /hugedir && ducks
<skreechmiester> abotinov: What language ?
<nikosuom> help
<abotinov> russian
<Manaf> Hello everyone.. Why can't my numlock be turned automaticly "on" as it happens in windows when i turn on my computer? In my Bios it is set to be "on", and I have set it to turn "on" in Kubuntu. But it only turn on AFTER i have inserted my passowrd in the login screen. I don't need it after that? Can i have numlock to be "on" when i reach the logon screen?
<skreechmiester> abotinov: привет
<kane> hi
<skreechmiester> !ru | abotinov
<ubottu> abotinov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kane> Is Broadcom supported with Kubuntu
<skreechmiester> kane: kinda
<kane> Like which ones
<kane> Can you give me a list
<tico> hello how can I install kubuntu in my ubuntu distro without the applications to be mixed up in the menus?
<skreechmiester> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skreechmiester> tico: there was a trick to doing it but it really should be filed as a bug
<skreechmiester> Honestly if htey can do it in add/remove programs they can do it in the menu
<kane> !wireless
<kane> lol how do you do it
<squirkey> hola everyone
<skreechmiester> !wifi | kane here
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> kane here: please see above
<squirkey> is there an irc support site for kubuntu?
<mizipzor> with the risk of sounding stupid; i attempted a distribution upgrade but it crashed halfway through, but a reboot later everything works fine, but now i dont know which version i got... is there an easy way to check?
<Pici> mizipzor: lsb_release -a  in a terminal
<skreechmiester> squirkey: this would be it
<mizipzor> Pici: thanks
<Pici> mizipzor: apt-get install -f    may also sort out any pending tasks that didn't finish.
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mizipzor> Pici: one package to remove; linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> Pici: got an error when running that though
<skreechmiester> hmm
<skreechmiester> shouldn't that be installing
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: dont ask me :p
<Pici> No. 2.6.24 is the current version for Hardy
<kane> LOL i went to windows room And i said Linux Rulz
<mizipzor> if i want to install kde4, would the correct command be: apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop "
<skreechmiester> kane: They get that every 10 minutes
<kane> lol
<squirkey> I am doing a apt-get update and I am getting the error:  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."  When I try to run the suggested command I get the msg that I need to be the super user.  What gives?
<skreechmiester> squirkey: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<squirkey> what does this command do?
<jussi01> squirkey: configures unconfigured packages
<squirkey> thanks jussio1
<Masteredu> Hello ...
<Masteredu> can anyone help me i have problems with installing kubuntu ! :(
<sea> Erhm, how would i recover a whole partition?
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: Depends on the problem
<Masteredu> when i will install it or test it from the live cd it says settings kernel variables ... then it comes many error messages
<skreechmiester> Like if you don't have electricity at your house that might be a problem
<Masteredu> pls help me
<skreechmiester> What kind of messages?
<Masteredu> buffer error
<Masteredu> etc.
<skreechmiester> sea: "recover?"
<mizipzor> Masteredu: start by pasting the error messages and its easier to help
<Masteredu> lol
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: Your CD has problems
<Masteredu> how
<Masteredu> but
<Masteredu> i have burned it 3 times !
<mizipzor> Masteredu: write them here
<Masteredu> and all time it says this
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: Either check the MD5sum or burn it at a slower speed
<mizipzor> ...or both
<Masteredu> i have burned it with x4 omg
<Masteredu> i think is slowly
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: oh wow :)
<mizipzor> hehe
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: That's slow :) what Brand CDrom Drive and CD-R ?
<Masteredu> ?
<Masteredu> i have writed the iso immage
<skreechmiester> did you check the MD5 Sum?
<Masteredu> on a DVD +R
<Masteredu> check the MD5 sum?
<Masteredu> i think no
<skreechmiester> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<skreechmiester> try that
<Masteredu> i havent windows omg
<Masteredu> this time i have ubuntu
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: it's easier then
<skreechmiester> just type md5sum /path/to/iso
<Masteredu> it is a problem
<Masteredu> that i have taken the KDE 4 Mixed version?
<skreechmiester> No
<Masteredu> hm :/
<Masteredu> why ubuntu was easier
<Masteredu> then kubuntu installing
<skreechmiester> Where are you installing Kubuntu ?
<Masteredu> ?
<Masteredu> on my pc
<skreechmiester> are you installing it over Ubuntu?
<Masteredu> but i dont come in the graphical menu
<skreechmiester> or beside it?
<Masteredu> i will install over it
<skreechmiester> Ha ha :)
<Masteredu> i will delete ubuntu and make kubuntu -...-
<skreechmiester> do you need the space?
<Masteredu> read over your post ^^^
<skreechmiester> how much space do you have free?
<Masteredu> 200 gb
<skreechmiester> hard drive space
<skreechmiester> Ha ha
<skreechmiester> you don't need the CD
<Masteredu> ?
<skreechmiester> You want KDE 4?
<Masteredu> i will kubuntu
<skreechmiester> Right
<Masteredu> not kde 4
<Masteredu> kubuntu
<skreechmiester> Do you want KDE3 or KDE 4?
<Masteredu> the os not only kde
<Masteredu> kde 4
<skreechmiester> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<skreechmiester> Read that URL^^^
<skreechmiester> then
<skreechmiester> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<skreechmiester> Then do that ^^
<Masteredu> no
<Masteredu> i will install kubuntu
<Masteredu> :(
<Masteredu> fully
<Masteredu> new
<skreechmiester> That is kubuntu
<Masteredu> but on ubuntu
<skreechmiester> no
<skreechmiester> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Masteredu> but
<Masteredu> its to a problem
<Masteredu> that i have now in ubuntu have problems with my keyboard etc.
<skreechmiester> Ah
<Masteredu> a new install can fix this problems i think
<skreechmiester> That is different :)
<skreechmiester> what problems :)
<Masteredu> all time
<Masteredu> it sets to usa layout
<Masteredu> but i will german layout
<skreechmiester> hmm
<skreechmiester> you can fix that withut an install but I can see why you would want to reinstall
<Masteredu> ?
<skreechmiester> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Masteredu> NO
<Masteredu> lol
<Masteredu> i allready have do this lol
<Masteredu> dont goes ...
<skreechmiester> Yeah I figured
<skreechmiester> ok
<skreechmiester> how about this
<skreechmiester> try the install for KDE4 first
<skreechmiester> KDE deals with sessions better so when you set something it should stick
<skreechmiester> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Masteredu> jeah
<skreechmiester> Follow that URL
<Masteredu> i know
<Masteredu> :P
<skreechmiester> You will get KDE4 and we can test the keyboard problems
<skreechmiester> if it goes away we can remove Gnome
<skreechmiester> Otherwise we can reinstall
<eloquence> how do i edit user and group priveleges in kubuntu?
<eloquence> i'm using 4.1
<Masteredu> how can i delete ubuntu
<Masteredu> programs
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: Lets get KDE working first
<skreechmiester> eloquence: System Settings -> users and groups
<eloquence> doesnt exist
<eloquence> there is a login thing
<eloquence> but thats it
<mizipzor> eloquence: "user management"?
<eloquence> nope
<Masteredu> help me
<Masteredu> install kde on ubuntu :(
<mizipzor> Masteredu: maybe you should try a clean install?
<BraveSpear> masteredu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: I gave you the URL
<skreechmiester> BraveSpear: The CD bums out
<skreechmiester> !kde4 | Masteredu read this
<ubottu> Masteredu read this: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mizipzor> if someone has the time, i would need some assistance with this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096601.0
<BraveSpear> skreech: ah, ty
<Masteredu> it dont goes
<Masteredu> it says put in the kubuntu hard heron cd
<BraveSpear> Is it in?
<Masteredu> jeah
<Masteredu> it is
<Masteredu> allready in
<RawSushi> hmm
<Masteredu> can i download it
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: why is linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic being removed?
<Masteredu> can i downloade thes files that are in the cd?
<Masteredu> download
<BraveSpear> sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-desktop
<RawSushi> I just got kubuntu-kde4-desktop and the sound effects are working fine...but I can't listen to any music
<RawSushi> how do I fix that?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: beats me, i just got here
<Masteredu> pls hlep me
<Masteredu> help
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: shouldnt it be removed? how do i revert it?
<BraveSpear> then sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<BraveSpear> wait sorry, replace kde-desktop with kubuntu-desktop
<eloquence> guys do any of you know how i can edit user and group priveledges?
<mizipzor> RawSushi: have you tried different programs for playing music? maybe its the program and not the drivers
<RawSushi> mizipzor: the ones I'm using are the ones I used in gnome and worked fine
<mizipzor> eloquence: i have them in k menu -> system setting -> user management
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: the latest kernel in the repos seems to be 2.6.24-19 so i don't think removing it will cause problems
<mizipzor> RawSushi: maybe they need to be reinstalled now in kde or something?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: ok, good... any ideas as to why kubuntu fails to remove it?
<RawSushi> dunno
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: or rather... why apt-get fails to remove it
<eloquence> i will see maybe my menu needs some editing
<mizipzor> RawSushi: sorry im not of any help, just shooting in the dark here :p
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude update and the sudo aptitude full-upgrade. maybe that will install the latest stuff and then you can try to purge it
<skreechmiester> RawSushi: #kubuntu-kde4
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: no idea why it's misbehaving like that
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: can i force it?
<RawSushi> Thanks
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: yes but i don't know if that will break things
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: hmm...
<mizipzor> maybe i should head over to #ubuntu?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: run this command - sudo aptitude install somecrapthatitwontfind - and see if aptitude solve the problem by itself
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: that might help. there are more people in there ;)
<skreechmiester> waaaay more
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m45cdf654
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: just make sure that is not your main kernel before you remove it
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: how do i know?
<eloquence> mizipzor, can you see what the command would be for user settings? i might have no choice but to add it to my menu or to go through console
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<mizipzor> eloquence: as a matter of fact, i tried to find that to tell you to type it in a konsole :) but i didnt find it... ill look a bit harder in a minute
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: running that... do you want to see paste's?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: that will help :)
<eloquence> kthx
<eloquence> it seems this might be one of the many lamenesses of kde4.1
<eloquence> even kde 4.0 didnt have it
<eloquence> menu != efficient
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d5759b41c
<skreechmiester> eloquence: What are you looking for again?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: try sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<eloquence> user & group priveledge settings
<eloquence> i need to add myself to virtualbox's group
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: almost the same output, same error from the looks of it
<eloquence> hang on
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d460f7c99
<eloquence> i just got an answer from #kubuntu-kde4
<eloquence> kuser-kde4
<eloquence> i need to install that
<skreechmiester> ah that's funky
<ScorpKing> eloquence: sudo adduser <yourusername> vboxusers
<eloquence> ok
<eloquence> thanks
<skreechmiester> ScorpKing: more like usermod but kuser-kde4 is better
<mizipzor> once ive solved this, i want to upgrade to kde4 myself :)
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: Solved?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: this http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096601.0
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: hm, same thing again, that command wants to remove the broken package, which leads to the same error outpu
<mizipzor> t
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: ugh..
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: Is there a /boot/initrd-etc ?
<skreechmiester> initrd.img-2-etc
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: no
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: It said it generated it
<skreechmiester> Hmm
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: there is a /boot/initrd.img-2.6.2
<skreechmiester> well lucky this isn't a fatal error :)
<mizipzor> yey
<skreechmiester> Hooray stacking modularity :)
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: wouldnt hurt all that much, installed kubuntu like four hours ago
<skreechmiester> reboot choose another kernel continue
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: Welcome
<Masteredu> why you dont help me
<Masteredu> :(
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: stacking... what?
<testi> I want to install kubuntu on the asus eee, but it doesn't have a CD drive and it doesn't seem to but from the usb stick
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: i'm not sure how to check what kernel version you kave other than looking in /boot/grub/menu.lst or looking at the bash message when you log in but if you have a later kernel installed i think it might be same to force remove it
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: YOu left :-P
<Masteredu> jeah
<Masteredu> but
<Masteredu> mhm
<Masteredu> the commands dont goes
<Masteredu> ok
<Masteredu> how now i can delete
<Masteredu> gnome panel
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: The Kernel is separate from everythng else
<mizipzor> testi: network boot?
<Masteredu> all software etc.
<Masteredu> alll
<skreechmiester> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Masteredu> and then install kde
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: ^^
<Masteredu> i will try thanks
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: I keep telling you to install KDE first
<ScorpKing> haha
<skreechmiester> Masteredu: type /join #kubuntu-kde4 they will help you
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: i dont have grub or anything, when booting, i come directly to the kde login manager
<Masteredu> it says
<Masteredu> cant found pacet gnome-icon-themegnome-media
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: you can't get to the kde login manager without the kernel :-P
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: you have to press <esc> when you see Grub loading..
<sebastian_> hi i have 2 problems
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d5e927000
<oscar> hola
<oscar>  español
<sebastian_> what was the name of the file in /etc where i change display resolution?
<skreechmiester> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Masteredu> sebastian etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Masteredu> this is the path
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: no, that sounds quite unreasonably :p what i meant was, i see no grub menu... to choose kernel
<sebastian_> thx
<Masteredu> np
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: press esc right after the BIOS screen
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: ok... and choose? what?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: ..-19 is installed
<skreechmiester> You should have a 3 second countdown
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: Anything but 22 :)
<mizipzor> ok... ill try that, brb
<ScorpKing> skreechmiester: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d5e927000 there is only -14 and -19
<skreechmiester> see? no problem :)
<ScorpKing> i hope he can boot now
<skreechmiester> should be able to
<skreechmiester> He has old kernels that work
<ScorpKing> yeah i see now
<mizipzor> ok, there, i went into the menu and picked the latest version / highest number
<mizipzor> run sudo apt-get install -f again?
<skreechmiester> Sure
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: yes or sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mizipzor> same error on apt-get... dpkg gave no output at all
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: now might be the time to force remove it and hope for the best. ;) hehe
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: wish me luck :p
<LetsGo67> I cannot play sound, because my sound device is being used, how can I find out what is using it?  (Xfce)
<tico> hello how can i set kdm as defaul through tty?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: uh... how to i force it?
<mizipzor> do*
 * ScorpKing wishes mizipzor the best..
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: i'm busy looking at the manual.
<skreechmiester> :-)
<qrux> hello
<qrux> Jucato
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: you got any hints as to have force-remove the package?
<mizipzor> how*
<LetsGo67> Please!
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: Linux has a manual? :D
<mizipzor> hmm... typing skills are going doooown
<qrux> help
<skreechmiester> level1: Please?
<dhendu9411> hello all
<mizipzor> qrux: feel free to state a question :)
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: man man ;)
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: hehe
<qrux> gparted isnt showing me the partitions of one disk, it says it can't read the disklable
<qrux> nalioth
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: what does dist-upgrade -f do ?
<mizipzor> it does a command-not-found
<happytiger> lol
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: try to purge it
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: same error as always
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: how?
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d21fddc45
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude -purge linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: Youknow what it is. It's not installed
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: is it -p or --purge?
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: mhm? youre on to something?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: --purge
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq might work
<skreechmiester> ScorpKing: I'm thinking it's not installed
<skreechmiester> it's not finding any of the files it's not in the grub
<ScorpKing> skreechmiester: why will it be broken then?
<qrux> Hello, i have a question which drive would give me the best performance on linux, Maxtor with 2mb cache and U-ATA 133 or a WD drive with 8 mb cache and ATA 100 ?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: that gave the same error as always
<skreechmiester> qrux: Cache = good
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: ScorpKing: hang on, i got some error messages when upgrading, i reported them as bugs, attached some output, ill try to look it up
<skreechmiester> Whoot
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: there are some real pros in #linux as well ;)
<qrux> so cache matters more than ATA speeds skreechmiester?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: in my experience, they are a tad bit hostile, i need more experience before i want to set foot there again :p
<mizipzor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/255412
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: hehe.. i'fe noticed it to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255412 in update-manager "Could not install 'linuxz-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic'" [Undecided,New]
<skreechmiester> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dhendu9411> can someone help me with multi-monitor support?
<skreechmiester> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<skreechmiester> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: hmm.. i wonder what will happen if you download that .deb , install it with dpkg , touch the missing files and the purge it.
<skreechmiester> That's the limit of my knowledge :)
<dhendu9411> ok I will check them out.  thanks
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: if you would be so kind of guiding me a little along the way, we will soon find out
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: someone needs to help you. ;) give me a sec while i find the .deb
<tico> hello how can i set gdm as default through the command line?
<ScorpKing> tico: if i'm not mistaken that setting is in /etc/defaults/ somewhere
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: take your time (brb smoke)
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: righto
<pteague_work> how do i get kate to not open more than 1 instance of it's self?
<skreechmiester> Kate shouldn't
<skreechmiester> kwrite does
<broken_> Hey I just have a qucik question, what are the differences between Kubuntu 8.04 and Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 remix? I tried checking the FAQ but couldn't find it.
<broken_> I suppose I'll go with the offically supported one.
<skreechmiester> broken_: 8.04 is KDE3
<skreechmiester> Remix is KDE 4
<broken_> Ah thanks skreechmiester.
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: if i have kde3 right now, how would i go about upgrading to kde4? tried installing the package but i get errors
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: Which package ?
<mizipzor> kde4... using adept manager
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: <-
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic_2.6.22-15.39_i386.deb
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: #kubuntu-kde4 read the topic
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: and then - wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-image-2.6.22-15-386_2.6.22-15.56_i386.deb
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: roger
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: done
<sebastian_> i have a geforce 6 series should i install the nvidia-glx driver or nvidia-glx-new?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: wow, your internet must be nice and fast.
<BraveSpear> anyone here have any experience creating livecds?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo dpkg --install linux-image-2.6.22-15-386_2.6.22-15.56_i386.deb
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo dpkg --install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic_2.6.22-15.39_i386.deb
<pteague_work> if i get a text download from firefox & have it open it in kate... rather than loading it in the currently running kate it opens a new kate window (loading all the other files that were open in the last session) in order to display the newly downloaded file
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude purge linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: done
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: pastebin any errors
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sorry it's - sudo aptitude --purge linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: from the looks of it, no errors yet
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: okey, running that command as well
<ScorpKing> ah
 * ScorpKing hope for the best
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: hmm, no, it says unknown command
<mizipzor> Unknown command "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic"
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude --purge linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: that command?
<mizipzor> yea
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: gives the error, then goes on to print Usage
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude --remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: no option --remove
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude install somecrapitwontfind
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: same error as always... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: pastebin it please
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d2b83c868
<BraveSpear> Scorpking: Could it be --  sudo aptitude remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<ScorpKing> ah yes
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: BraveSpear: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d54371a1
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo cp linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic_2.6.22-15.39_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mizipzor> done
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo cp linux-image-2.6.22-15-386_2.6.22-15.56_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mizipzor> done
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude install somecrapitwontfind
<skreechmiester> sudo aptitude install vista-kernel
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: same error... again
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: for me?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo touch /boot/System.map-2.6.22-15-generic
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: and try again
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: done
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: the "some crap" command?
<coreymon77> hi everybody!
<ScorpKing> yeah
<coreymon77> im home!
<ScorpKing> hiya coreymon77 :)
<coreymon77> anyone miss me?
 * ScorpKing pokes coreymon77..
<BraveSpear> mizipzor: sudo aptitude install vista-kernel
<coreymon77> okay
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d297a137a
<coreymon77> atleast one person noticed ive been away for 5 weeks
<mizipzor> BraveSpear: running that
<ScorpKing> coreymon77: i wasn't around myself ;)
<mizipzor> BraveSpear: seems to give the same error as every other command
<coreymon77> for that long?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: he is joking ;)
<mizipzor> oh...
<mizipzor> i thought it was a strange choice of name!
<ScorpKing> coreymon77: yeah, busy at work
<skreechmiester> coreymon77: I've been gone 7
<coreymon77> wow
<BraveSpear> mizipzor: now try sudo aptitude remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> BraveSpear: same error as always
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: it seems that you will have to touch the filenames it can't find and make the directories that's missing. i'm sure those .debs where supposed to put those files there
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: this problem is starting to annoy me :p
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: tell me about it
<skreechmiester> stdin: ping
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: did the dpkg --install commands give any errors?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: hang on
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: wait, which one of them?
<ScorpKing> both
<ScorpKing> or any
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: sudo dpkg --install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic ?
<BraveSpear> If you know Polish, someone here fixed it -- http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pl&u=http://www.forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php%3Ft%3D77937&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=3&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DFATAL:%2BCould%2Bnot%2Bopen%2B%2527/boot/System.map-2.6.22-15-generic%2527:%2BNo%2Bsuch%2Bfile%2Bor%2Bdirectory%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26hs%3DeEU
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: it gave a "no such archive error"
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: ah. one sec
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo dpkg --install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic_2.6.22-15.39_i386.deb
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: and the same full name for the other .deb
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: oh.... a new error! :p
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: ignore it for now and install the other .deb first
<mizipzor> ok
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d761bc5ca
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo dpkg --install linux-image*
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: that last command is running now
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: done
<ScorpKing> ok. run sudo aptitude install somecrap again
<BraveSpear> Polish --> English translator --- http://www.poltran.com
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: same error...............
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d5059a40c
<ScorpKing> hmm.. look at that link BraveSpear gave
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: the polish translator?? :S
<ScorpKing> no the longer one
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing - I couldn't make heads or tails of the translation myself.
<ScorpKing> then you'll need some translating
<ScorpKing> yeah me neither
<mizipzor> looking at it now
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: did sudo dpkg --install linux-image* give any errors?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d4a831d2c
<ScorpKing> sudo aptitude reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: same error
<ScorpKing> ugh
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: hang on, there is an icon here in tray that asks me to reboot
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: brb
<ScorpKing> ok
<skreechmiester> ha ha
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: back
<ScorpKing> any luck?
<skreechmiester> mizipzor: what does uname -r say >
<skreechmiester> ?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: hmm... apt-get install crap seems to not want to remove anything at least
<sebastian__> how do i open system settings as root?
<qrux> pfexec = sudo?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: 2.6.24-19-generic
<skreechmiester> qrux: Hmm?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: that's why i prefer aptitude for that
<skreechmiester> ah you were answerng sebastian__
<skreechmiester> sebastian__: kdesu systemsettings
<skreechmiester> well
<skreechmiester> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings
<sebastian__> thx
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: is your problem solved now?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: hmm... using aptitude gives the same error
<ScorpKing> ugh
 * ScorpKing cries..
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: nope.. im getting desperaty now
<sebastian__> kdesudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettingsesudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings... Dont work
<sebastian__> meant this :P kdesudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: i hate to do things this way but is there any way you can re install?
<pteague_work> anybody know if there's a keyboard shortcut in kate that will collapse all code collapse sections?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: yes, but i think the same update message asking me to install that again would popup
<skreechmiester> sebastian__: what does it do?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: i just installed the livecd, booted and installed all the updates i was asked to do
<sebastian__> it never comes up it just says terminate
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: that's very weird. i've never seen a package being so stuborn
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: after that i cannot install anything since every install want to remove that package
<sebastian__> now it worked :P
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: you don't stay is south africa by any chance?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: actually no... why? you do?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: yes. i remastered a kubuntu cd including all the updates. getting it to you would have been easy
<mizipzor> make an iso and upload it to linux tracker?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: does it have kde4? :)
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: it's 1.7GB and i only have 1GB bandwidth for the month :(
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: nope
<crweb> i don't understand why k/ubuntu can't ship just plain qt4 the way its packaged
<crweb> instead of this libqtwebkit1d crap
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: oh darn... here in sweden we have unlimited bandwidth *spoiled*
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: you are lucky indeed
<skreechmiester> crweb: plain qt?
<crweb> skreechmiester: webkit is in the qt4 4.4.0 source
<crweb> libqt4-webkit, libqt4-network, etc
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: any luck in #ubuntu ?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: nope... havent even got a comment :p
<crweb> debian even hands them the packages already...
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: ok back to the man pages then.
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: pastebin the output of - sudo dpkg -s linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d290ee9c6
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: also try sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d87d3881
<ScorpKing> bah
 * ScorpKing bangs his head on the desk and goes to find some asperin..
<mizipzor> lol
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo mkdir  /lib/modules/2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> done
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo touch /lib/modules/2.6.22-15-generic/modules.dep.temp
<mizipzor> done
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<ScorpKing> pastebin the output again
<mizipzor> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/dc8252f6
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo touch /lib/modules/2.6.22-15-generic/kernel
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d1a37ef33
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq -r linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<mizipzor> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d24c87efe
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude purge linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<donspaulding> hello all, I'm running KDE4, and while resizing my main panel, I've apparently made it disappear, how can I set the panel size back to default without being able to click on it?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: ...
<ScorpKing> hmm?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: omg! no errors
 * mizipzor reads again
<ScorpKing> :D
 * ScorpKing jumps up and down while singing a happy song..
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: huzzah! ill try install kdevelop, see if it works
<ScorpKing> :D good luck and please don't break anything :P
<skreechmiester> try upgrade your kernel! :)
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: haha!
<mizipzor> OMG I INSTALLED KDEVELOP
<skreechmiester> @kde4
<mizipzor> (yes, caps is needed for this occasion)
<skreechmiester> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<skreechmiester> ^^^^
<skreechmiester> gogogogogo
<mizipzor> wha? wut? me?
<skreechmiester> burn some unlimited bandwidth
<skreechmiester> ^_^
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade and pastebin before you press Y
<skreechmiester> Then update to intrepid just cause
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: my torrenttracker/server does that every day ;)
 * ScorpKing dreams about all the things he can do with unlimmited bandwidth..
<mizipzor> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d614954f0
<mizipzor> yea, i feel quite bad about it, were so spoiled here that we rarely consider the size of the files we transfer
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: ok go for it :)
<mizipzor> to us, its just time
<skreechmiester> I would download hardware :)
<[ifrog]> Helllo..
<mizipzor> skreechmiester: lol
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: im going for it!
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: for future reference - look in /var/lib/dpkg/info for the package's postrm script, and edit it to remove the failing commands. It should then uninstall.
<skreechmiester> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: hmm, i get some warnings about untrusted versions.... proceed?
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: that is if you get another stubborn package in the future
<ScorpKing> yeah
<chrisinajar> hi, so I have an altered kubuntu OS, but certain parts of our alterations keep reverting... namely the autologin, we have it set so it autologs in every time, without any choice from the end user... every once in a while when kubuntu starts it breaks autologin... and rarely, but sometimes, it removes the autologin user....
<kushou> hi, i have a problem, it's a or an uniform ?
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: Updates?
<ScorpKing> chrisinajar: where is the config file cept for the outologin settings?
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: i saved your quote there in a file of mine :) gotta keep it
<skreechmiester> kushou: an uniform
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: okay... so why did i do the update?
<skreechmiester> by rights
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: i'll remember it as well
<skreechmiester> but a uniform will do
<kushou> skreechmiester: thanks
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: i just wanted to see if it will stuff around with the kernel packages again
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: it seemed to work
<chrisinajar> skreechmiester: no, it happens when updates don't happen..
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: there is a program called basket wich is great for keeping notes like that
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: btw, THANK you good sir, I owe you my OS
<ScorpKing> !info basket
 * mizipzor bows
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 4848 kB, installed size 7528 kB
<mizipzor> ScorpKing: mhm? ill look it up!
<ScorpKing> mizipzor: you are welcome :D
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: The User gets deleted ?
<skreechmiester> ScorpKing: #basket-devel
<skreechmiester>  KDE4 coming soon!
<ScorpKing> awesome
<skreechmiester> They need help though
<chrisinajar> skreechmiester: yes, as root doing su user says he doesn't exist anymore... the home directory is still there
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: that's the case currently ?
<ScorpKing> chrisinajar: you can have a startup command that will restore the setting at every boot
<skreechmiester> ScorpKing: the user being deleted?
<ScorpKing> nah
<skreechmiester> tht should not be happening at all
 * ScorpKing agrees..
<chrisinajar> currently the user is deleted and autologin is broken...
<chrisinajar> so root is the only user on it (other than the system ones)
<skreechmiester> ScorpKing: See^^^?
<skreechmiester> that makes no sense
<ScorpKing> heh, another weird problem. i'm going to bed rather
<skreechmiester> ScorpKing: Night
<ScorpKing> lol
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: who are you now?
<chrisinajar> on another computer
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: ok can you restart the computer and from grub choose a recovery mode
<chrisinajar> skreechmiester: i can fix it perfectly fine, that's not the issue, the issue is that it happens...
<chrisinajar> my clients wont want to have to fix it :-P
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: I know I just want to see if the user is in /etc/passwd
<chrisinajar> he's not
<skreechmiester> if not when was the last time that file was changed
<chrisinajar> nor is he in /etc/shadow
<skreechmiester> When was the file changed?
<chrisinajar> how do i find that out?
<skreechmiester> ls -l /etc/passwd
<chrisinajar> it was edited Feb 27th apparently...
<skreechmiester> !_!
<chrisinajar> which is wrong, because this use existed 3 hours ago...
<skreechmiester> Is the time on your system correct?
<skreechmiester> date
<chrisinajar> yep
<chrisinajar> it's synced to the server
<agm> kpdf is printing documents only on 1/4 of the page. its kind of scaling it down and print is so small cant even read it.can anyone plaese help
<skreechmiester> maybe a backup script is backing up in the wrong direction?
<ubuntu> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ubuntu> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<chrisinajar> neither of those pertain to my problem
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: what is the machine for?
<chrisinajar> it's a laptop, used by students...
<chrisinajar> it has a sync daemon on it that keeps all it's settings and stuff up to date with the server, it's really cool...
<judgen> Howdy. I cant set my screen to higher than 640x480 and when i try to change with xrandr i get this.Size 1920x1080 not found in available modes.
<chrisinajar> but these problems have existed before we wrote the sync stuff
<skreechmiester> hrrrm
<skreechmiester> what services does it run ?
<judgen> Howdy. I cant set my screen to higher than 640x480 and when i try to change with xrandr i get this.Size 1920x1080 not found in available modes.
<chrisinajar> judgen: read about how to edit your xorg.conf file, also you might not have your drivers setup right.
<skreechmiester> judgen: xrandr -s 0
<skreechmiester> eeepc900: Need 910 :)
<judgen> chrisinajar: the resolution on one of the screens works perfectly. And it used to work when i set the modeline in the xorg. but ive forgotten how to do it properly.
<skreechmiester> or 901
<mizipzor> youtube in konqueror?
<skreechmiester> I forget
<judgen> &j #zevenos
<judgen> gah
<eeepc900> skreechmiester:  yeah i wanted a 901 after i bought this and got word that one with the atom chipset is coming out
 * eeepc900 was pissed
<skreechmiester> Sell me yours :)
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: is it regular or does it randomly disappear?
<chrisinajar> seemingly completely random
<chrisinajar> the user is very rarely deleted, usually autologin just breaks...
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: that almost sounds human
<chrisinajar> i think this is only the second time the user has been completely deleted
<skreechmiester> what normally happens?
<chrisinajar> when nothing breaks?
<chrisinajar> the computer turns on ad immediately logs in as "user"
<chrisinajar> when it breaks, ir shows the kubuntu login screen, and when i look at the PID file for kdm and stuff, it doesn't match up...
<chrisinajar> so KDM starts /totally/ wrong...
<chrisinajar> i think it might be a kubuntu auto-config script somewhere....
<skreechmiester> What doesn't it match ?
<chrisinajar> the running kdm process
<skreechmiester> so the /proc doesn't agree with the ps or top process?
<chrisinajar> the daemon pid file that the init scripts create
<chrisinajar> it doesn't match the running kdm process
<chrisinajar> which tells me that something other than the init scripts started kdm
<skreechmiester> o_O
<skreechmiester> ok
<skreechmiester> what version of X are you running?
<chrisinajar> 1.3.0
<skreechmiester> that's Xserver I assume
<spader3d> hi all
<spader3d> how do i open port 53 on my machine?
<chrisinajar> define "open"
<spader3d> DNS port allow as in nmap
<chrisinajar> what are you trying to do?
<genii> spader3d: You're  running a name server?
<genii> chrisinajar: 53 is DNS
<skreechmiester> \o/
<skreechmiester> genii: is here
<genii> Hi skreechmiester
 * skreechmiester offers a large kup of koffee
<genii> Thanks :)
<genii> spader3d: If you have port forwarding on your router, set it up to forward that port to the internal IP of the box
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: genii may have an inkling I have no clue what would eat users
<genii> chrisinajar: I just got here. What was the problem description?
<skreechmiester> genii: he has a kubuntu install autologin but the autologin randomly is ignored or the user is deleted
<skreechmiester> chrisinajar: Is that accurate?
<judgen> yay it works. the problem was with edid. i had forgotten about thet )(
<antinerd> [ifrog]: do you have an idea what i could do to get a higher screen resolution?
<[ifrog]> antinerd, Well i guess you have already tried that. (Modes line)
<justs0me> anyone find a fix to the firefox 3 right click bug in hardy ??
<genii> skreechmiester , chrisinajar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/231810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231810 in kdebase-workspace "KDM autologin in kde4 does not work (dup-of: 226249)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226249 in kdebase-workspace "convenience does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<skreechmiester> It works
<skreechmiester> just sometimes the user is deleted
<spader3d_2> hi again
<spader3d_2> how do i open port 53 domain on my machine?
<genii> skreechmiester: I found another older bug report of Debian on this also. The user no matter the name is logged in as root
<genii> spader3d_2: By making it a name server
<spader3d_2> how? i need to see it in nmap localhost as open
<testi> I'm trying to get internet to run on an asus eee but neither does wlan nor ethernet work
<DaskReecH> genii: The user is removed from /etc/passwd
<genii> DaskReecH: Thats definitely no good
<DaskReecH> genii: tell me about it
<genii> spader3d_2: Ask them in #ubuntu-server channel how to set up a name server, not here
<DaskReecH> The user was ok 3 days ago
<DaskReecH> today they don't exist in either /etc/passwd or /etc/shadow
<DaskReecH> which say they were lastmodified in Feb
<DaskReecH> My thoughts are a backup script moving in the wrng direction
<Illusioneer> Hey, has anybody had a problem with Kub8/KDE4 where the set video size won't stay?  I set it to 1600/1050 and each time it starts up it goes back to 800/600
<DaskReecH> #Kubuntu-kde4
<Illusioneer> thanks
<antinerd> [ifrog]: what have i tried? i tried several different modelines in xorg.conf if you meant that?
<[ifrog]> yes..
<Illusioneer> also, for 8.04, why doesn't the systemsettings applet for network allow me to set DHCP/static?
<antinerd> yes i tried screen resolutions from 1024x768 to 640x480, but if i add a modeline in xorg.conf i cant start kdm again, even if i change the driver from vesa to via or openchrome(wich i get suggested from systemsettings)
<Illusioneer> also I have noticed that the font of the Menu bar on various apps is really huge but the Desktop/Appearnce applet has no apparent ability to change this
<LiNuxBaBe> when I try to install kubuntu I get immidiatly err 2 ip 1B31 16C25.e  Is there anyone who knows what this error means..?
<nuxil> LiNuxBaBe, during netconfigutarion?
<LiNuxBaBe> no even before that
<LiNuxBaBe> I can't even start with the installation nuxil
<nuxil> is : err 2 ip 1B31 16C25.e all you get?
<LiNuxBaBe> yes
<nuxil> LiNuxBaBe, aha
<nuxil> LiNuxBaBe, how did you try to install? did you boot up the live cd first or did you go directly to install
<LiNuxBaBe> I don't get a live cd nuxil
<LiNuxBaBe> he gives a black screen with that error
<nuxil> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<dhendu9411> i am trying to setup two monitors in kubuntu and are getting the following message "(ww) intel: no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found", but I have the declartion 'BusID "PCI:0:2:1'" in a device section
<dhendu9411> any help would greatly be appreciated
<timo> I don't have sound in kubuntu 8.04 hardy, any ideas?
<timo> I found out that PulseAudio is not running (doesn't show in the system monitor)
<nuxil> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dhendu9411> i guess i am out of luck with help with the monitor situation.  I do have another problem however.  There seems to be two sound cards being detected, how can I remove the phony one?
<nuxil> dhendu9411,
<nuxil> 2 monitors with 1 card or 2 monitors on 2 cards?
<dhendu9411> its a laptop with a built-in graphics card that also has monitor out.  So I think its just 1 card with 2 outputs and two monitors
<timo> There is no checkbox that says "Enable the sound system" in Sound System settings here
<dhendu9411> nuxil: although I get two listings in lspci
<nuxil> dhendu9411, try add 2 monitor sections. and 2 driver sections to your xorg file
<nuxil> screen prolly aswell
<nuxil> timo, if youre on kde3 sure it is..
<dhendu9411> nuxil: i have tried two device and monitor sections, but it is still giving me the warning
<nuxil> dhendu9411, maybe you using wrong driver on the other card
<dhendu9411> nuxil: in the lspci they are both listed as the same just with different bus ID's
<dhendu9411> i am using the i810 driver
<dhendu9411> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile...
<dhendu9411> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile...
<nuxil> dhendu9411 maybe google got some info
<dhendu9411> i have looked at several sources for multiple monitor support
<dhendu9411> i will see what i can come up with for integrated graphics cards
<n8k99> what's teh kubuntu kde4 channel called?
<n8k99> nevermind i found it i think
<nuxil> dhendu9411, have you tried making 2 xorg files . you can try that,, then startup X with the other conf on ex Disp 1.. i dont rember exactly how to,, but man Xorg should tell you how to use spesified configs
<nuxil> startx -- :1 -my other conf
<genii> n8k99: #kubuntu-kde4
<n8k99> thanks genii i foun dit
<timo> nuxil: I've found it (using kcontrol), and it was checked...
<timo> now I discovered that the driver for my audio device (Intel ICH8 family) is not listed on alsa-project.org... :S
<dhendu9411> nuxil: thanks I will give that a try
<timo> what should i do now?
<agustin> join chanel
<timo> going to bed now, will try again later...
<testi> I can't find "Energiekontrolle" in kcontrol. What's missing?
<sebastian_> im trying to find this in Ghex 0x130BB5: but i dont know how to change the value, and where do i search?
<sebastian_> how do i open a folder as root then?
<sebastian_> with dolphin
<nuxil> kdesu dolphin
<sebastian_> thx
<sebastian_> command not found
<unclean> Hey I'm not really sure how but I had 20gb of free space last night now i have 1.6 and getting error messages talking about dsk space
<unclean> anyone know what can be taking up the most space?
<Michael> how to decrease brightness on sony vaio vgn nr110e?
#kubuntu 2008-08-07
<unclean> Im trying to clear disk space and I installed the KDE over the Gnome how can I remove GNOME/
<DaskReecH> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<unclean> thanks
<unclean> okay i keep getting 'cannot find XXX pkg'
<unclean> any other suggestions
<tonycampbell> HOLLO
<tonycampbell> HELLO
<szakulec> there should be a warning on the slow keys accessibility feature- I thought my keyboard or driver was acting up because it took so long to get a keypress, and was extremely difficult to work with
<dhendu9411> does anyone know how to remove a bogus soundcard?
<pgreptom> How do i lock/hold a package?  tried "aptitude hold" no luck..  ?
<dolo> anyone here know how to use a makefile?
<szakulec> dolo: what do you mean?
<zzl> how can i adjust the brightness on my sony vaio vgn nr110e?
<[pyro]> zzl: doesnt it have a function / up arrow key combo or something?
<zzl> i tried the Function keys along with F5 and F6 but it doesn't work
<zzl> using the brightness applet doesn't work
<rbignall> Hi I've recently installed a new video card (ATI Radeon 2400PRO)  in my computer and was trying to figure out what driver to use.  It's working, though it jumps when playing a GL game and instead of moving smoothly.  But in the process, sound quit working and I can't get it working again.  Can anyone help me with either problem, getting the drivers set up right or getting sound working again?  Using Hardy Heron.
<niziol> This Is no problem
<zzl> anyone know of a script to decrease the brightness in kubuntu?
<zzl> anyone?
<nuxil> why do you want that to be a script ? doesnt your monitor has this function?
<zzl> i have a laptop
<zzl> otherwise, I wouldn't need to worry about brightness
<nuxil> look int system setting desktop. but i cant remember exactly. im in kde4.1 atm
<dhendu9411> zzl: you should be able to set brightness with the function key on the keyboard
<dhendu9411> what brand laptop?
<zzl> im using sony vaio vgn-nr110e
<dhendu9411> none of the keys on the keyboard have a brightness function if used in conjunction with the function key?
<LetsGo67> How do I remove instruments from a song?
<zzl> FN+F5 and F6 but it doesn't work
<nuxil> LetsGo67, this is not a music channel
<zzl> neither does the brightness app
<LetsGo67> nuxil where do I get help?
<nuxil> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<LetsGo67> I used Google nuxil.
<nuxil> are you talking about a equlizer or something ?
<nuxil> LetsGo67, maybe amarok has some plugins
<LetsGo67> Sorry I don't use KDE I'm just asking in #kubuntu because no one in #ubuntu seems to be helping me.
<nuxil> haha. thats nothing new :p
<alteroo> Hello
<zzl> people are answering your questions in #ubuntu
<alteroo> I'm having a problem with the undead
<nuxil> LetsGo67, #kubuntu supports kde apps .. not gnome
<alteroo> They are? grand!
<szakulec> alteroo: acid/swords are a good choice
<alteroo> Anyway X went beserker nuts
<alteroo> like 99% of the CPU
<alteroo> killed my Keyboard
<LetsGo67> How do I remove vocals?
<alteroo> so I went to another machine and sshed in since my music was still running
<alteroo> so I went to another machine and sshed in since my music was still running
<alteroo> so I went to another machine and sshed in since my music was still running
<bill__> Hello all..
<alteroo> like 99% of the CPU
<alteroo> Isdle
<szakulec> LetsGo67: very carefully- and if you can, you should just buy a karoake version of it
<alteroo> aodaj
<szakulec> LetsGo67: the only choice I know of for Linux is Audacity, but unless it has a strip vocals option, you pretty much have to do it by hand
<bill__> Bad day had to reinstall kubuntu..
<szakulec> that sucks
<LetsGo67> szakulec it has a revert.
<nuxil> bill__, whay?
<LetsGo67> szakulec: where can I buy voice only music?
<nuxil> LetsGo67, move to #music
<szakulec> LetsGo67: for more popular stuff, your local big box store should carry Karoake CD's (may be called CD-Gs)
<bill__> My game files got mixed. If I tried to play one it brought up two...
<bill__> Plus my system running slow
<bill__> Nero has a program that strips vocals I think.
<zzl> anyone use photoshop?
<zzl> and got it to work with WINE?
 * nuxil gives zzl gimp
<zzl> gimp doesn't have that many tools compared to photoshop
<nuxil> zzl, it got tonz of pluginz
<zzl> hmm, never knew that
<LetsGo67> thanks
<mjponce> o/
<nuxil> what is this anbout kwin being so resource hungry
<Fieldy> hello, how do i change the font sizes in gtk applications? for example, xchat. not the chat window, but the nick list etc, text size on the buttons, etc
<KCyrre> Hello.
<Dr_willis> hi
<Dr_willis> Fieldy,  xchat has settings for that in its own settings
<Fieldy> Dr_willis: it does for the chat window, but not the nick list or the various buttons
<Fieldy> that's set in the gtk theme, but i'm not sure how to accomplish that
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I normally hide the nick listing anyway.
<Dr_willis> run the gnome-theme settings tool and set them from there I guess
<Fieldy> Dr_willis: ok, i'll have a look. thank you
<StrangePuppy> hi, is it possible to encrypt existing root partition with cryptsetup? or i need to resize it, create new partition, create new FS using cryptsetup, copy contents, remap new partition as root, delete old root partition, resize new one?
<dwidmann> StrangePuppy: probably choice b
<dwidmann> StrangePuppy: and you also get to have the fun of hoping the initramfs will cope with it (it should, but that doesn't mean it's going to)
<StrangePuppy> dwidmann: thanks
<StrangePuppy> the passphrase should be asked before INIT?
<dwidmann> StrangePuppy: I think the passphrase is asked after the initramfs loads
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Anyone else having issues with the nVidia driver after the latest updates? I can't get my X server to start.
<Daisuke_Laptop> did you use envyng?
<Daisuke_Laptop> (i have that problem every update)
<contrast83> Daisuke_Laptop: Yeah, as I have been for a couple months now, no problems until now...
<contrast83> Daisuke_Laptop: I uninstalled the driver via envyng, rebooted and installed nvidia-glx-new, no joy.
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, i just reinstalled with envyng
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have not been able to get back to using the "normal" nvidia-glx-new since going to envyng
<Daisuke_Laptop> a bit upsetting, actually
<contrast83> I'm giving 2.6.24-18 a try now with the envyng driver...
<ForgeAus> is there a ping/finger/tracert/etc gui suite for KDE?
<nuxil> knmap
<nuxil> ntop
<sepher> hi all
<sepher> hmm..
<sepher> sure is quiet in here...
<morales>  i was woundering, can anyone help me out with k3b, everytime i put a avi file to a disk the sound is all crackily i was woundering if anyone can help me out?
<revolution>  does anyone know how to have the video & sound be preffect cuz i am useing avi files & then putt'n them to a dvd but when i do the picture is preffect & the sound is very stadickie, can anyone tell me how can i make the sound be preffect?
<revolution>  I use K2b to put the avi file to a dvd but when i play the avi file in VLC Media Player the sound & picture r preffect but when i put the avi file to a dvd there's a hole different story for the sound
<revolution>  can anyone help me out???
<revolution>  wtf, why r u ppl ingorning me?
<revolution>  why wont u ppl help me out, that's why ppl come here to get help so why don't u help the ppl that r in need, like me???
<hoochymama> ok, ill bite.  did you transcode your video to avi??
<Hydrogen> its due to your skin color, I'd assume
<Hydrogen> we don't like white people round these parts
<revolution>  i don't know
<hoochymama> did you download the video as an avi file??
<revolution>  the avi file's work fine when i play then in VLC Media Player
<revolution>  yes
<hoochymama> whats the different story for the sound??  not syncing??
<revolution>  the sound work's fine when i play it in VLC Media PLayer but when i put the avi file to a disk & watch it on my home dvd player or even on my computer to make sure that it worked right the picture is preffect but the sound, sound's like crap
<hoochymama> so the sound is atleast matching the people speaking but it just doesn't sound good?
<revolution>  the sound is more like loud stadick when i put the avi file to a disk
<hoochymama> maybe using this method will work better http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/SuSE/2008-06/msg01222.html
<hoochymama> seems complicated but if you follow step by step it might work better
<revolution>  ok i can give that a shot
<revolution>  thns hoochymama
<hoochymama> or maybe this http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/SuSE/2008-06/msg01234.html
<hoochymama> ive had good luck using the command line to transcode the video using other tools.  also, I dont have a dvd burner so i actually can burn a video to vcd format and its not that bad
<revolution>  but the thing is that i'm new with us'n kubunti so i don't know much about linux but i'll be back online tomorror gotta attend to my wife for gett'n some if u know what i mean,  :-D  l8tr
<mu3en> kubuntu-kde4
<hoochymama> what about it
<mu3en> it's another forum, grin...
<hoochymama> where??  you mean another irc??
<mu3en> room, channel, whatever
<hoochymama> ok, be right there
<hoochymama> not that many people there
<hoochymama> seems there is not that many people here as well
<mu3en> depends on your location, it's night time for a large bulk of members
<mu3en> despite almost 300 online members
<hoochymama> gotcha
<hoochymama> kde4 is great though.  cant wait till its complete
<mu3en> technically it is, you can get support on the kubuntu-kde4 forum
<hoochymama> since your there............
<mu3en> yes
<scoopede> can i install kubuntu 64bit on intel core duo?
<dwidmann> scoopede: no, but you can if you have a core 2 duo
<mu3en> yes, i have it running on my intel macbook
<mu3en> as scoopede says
<scoopede> :-( why?
<hoochymama>  looking to download kmldonkey but it is asking for libplasma1 instead of the installed version 2
<hoochymama> it will be faster...........
<dwidmann> scoopede: the core duo had the 64-bit functionality either not included or disabled for some reason or other
<mu3en> i guess core duo needs i386
<mu3en> and that's in a way more friendly than the 64 bit version
<mu3en> depending on the user
<hoochymama>  looking to download kmldonkey but it is asking for libplasma1 instead of the installed version 2
<hoochymama> or any other gnuttela type software
<rabiddachshund> does awn work well with kde?
<nature> hello
<mu3en> hey nature.
<xevious-> 7.10->8.04 upgrade just crashed midway through. the system doesnt realize that it's only 75% upgraded to 8.04 and i can't restart the upgrade tool (because it was removed from /tmp on reboot). what's the best way to resume the upgrade process?
<xevious-> i'm currently doing dpkg-reconfigure -a
<chipbuddy> i've been downloading themes and icon sets, and i'm pretty happy. but some icons i don't like. how can i add my own icons to the set (really i want to copy the icons from another set). i've found the .icons folder, but how do i navigate it?
<mu3en> chipbuddy. the file names define how these icons are used by default. replacing the icon in your currently selected icon set's folder set will replace it. remember there are often various sizes, so you need to replace all the ones you want.
<mu3en> for example, the kmenu icon is called kmenu.png in the subfolder ~/.kde/icons/......
<chipbuddy> mu3en, i specifically want to change the log off icon, do i need to go through all the folders to find what the name is? or is there some list of names online?
<mu3en> maybe you could find a reference online, or you can visually find them in a konqueror layout, or track them down with a search
<mu3en> i guess you have a headstart since you know the size of the icons...
<turtlewind> hi
<turtlewind> I've got a problem with outputting my laptop's display to an external monitor / projector
<turtlewind> I'm running Kubuntu 8.04
<turtlewind> on a Dell XPS M1330
<turtlewind> I can output to a separate monitor under Windows
<mu3en> graphics card?
<turtlewind> and it works properly while Kubuntu is loading too
<mu3en> sounds like xconfig
<turtlewind> nvidia - 8400, I think
<flaccid_> turtlewind: which driver etc.?
<turtlewind> the other thing is I'm running the desktop effects
<mu3en> do you have the nvidia driver installed and configured
<turtlewind> nvidia drivers
<turtlewind> yes
<mu3en> what happens when you use the nvidia config tool?
<flaccid_> i wouldn't expect it to work with effects
<turtlewind> OK
<turtlewind> is there a quick way to disable effects for when I'm making a presentation?
<flaccid_> turtlewind: this is compiz fusion ?
<turtlewind> I think so - it's the standard 'desktop effects' in kubuntu 8.04
<flaccid_> turtlewind: kde3 right?
<turtlewind> yes
<flaccid_> turtlewind: how did you turn it on etc. ?
<ubuntu> Hello all, im having some problems with QTparted, it wont let me write partitions to my Harddisk ( my harddisk is completely blank btw, no partitions or anything ), i did manage to write the primary partition but it supposedly writes a swap space but then doesnt recognise it... using kubuntu 7.10
<turtlewind> er... it was a while ago, but I remember going through all sorts of nonsense with it, I can't remember what problem I had but I don't think I did it the standard way
<mu3en> turtlewind, yeah, sound like compiz
<mu3en> ubuntu, I always have to close qt parted completely, physically remove the drive (if external) remount it, and then make the next partition
<ubuntu> thats a problem, this HD is not external
<turtlewind> I've disabled desktop effects, and it still doesn't work
<mu3en> ubuntu, restarts work too in that case...that's a poor answer i know...otherwise the command line seems to work better
<mu3en> turtlewind, have you opened nvidia settings?
<turtlewind> no, I'll do that now
<ubuntu> ok ill try that, thanks anyway mu3en
<mu3en> turtlewind, check to see if your external monitor/projector is recognized in there. on some of my machines it will not hotplug and i need to restart the machine with the external connected
<turtlewind> sorry... where is nvidia settings?
<turtlewind> no, restarting won't help - I tried that before
<turtlewind> it was working while kubuntu was loading, but as soon as the login screen appeared it stopped working
<mu3en> that's beacuse of x
<mu3en> the loadup is before X
<mu3en> as as soon as your x settings (and nvidia card) kick in, you won't see it
<mu3en> but at least it is probably seen as connected
<flaccid_> turtlewind: kwin --replace & is the way to do in konsole. i'll see if there is still a trayicon you can get
<mu3en> nvidia settings will allow you to activate it
<mu3en> the tray icon still exists flaccid_ i have it running
<flaccid_> mu3en: cool. can you specify the pkg name for turtlewind?
<mu3en> turtlewind, i think it is called fusion icon, you can find it in adept manager
<turtlewind> thanks, I'll look for that
<flaccid_> mu3en: can't see it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=compiz&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<mu3en> turtlewind, i think the command is nvidia_settings
<flaccid_> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20071028-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<mu3en> cool
<flaccid_> didn't come up in search
<mu3en> maybe repo issue
<chipbuddy> thank mu3en. i figured it out... after copying over the actual icon, i also had to edit this text file
<mu3en> chipbuddy, yes, you can do it that way without replacing anything, just edit the description in that definitions file
<turtlewind> nvidia-settings is not installed, installing it
<mu3en> turtlewind...i think that should help
<flaccid_> there is lots on the nvidia config binaries on google and the wiki
<mu3en> flaccid, turtlewind, a little too much...really can get confusing with ten solutions to each issue
<turtlewind> the nvidia settings worked
<turtlewind> there's an option for 'twin view'
<mu3en> grin. cool. and lots of cool options
<flaccid_> i havnt seen a solution yet mu3en
<turtlewind> so I just selected that and it works
<mu3en> grin...
<flaccid_> havnt seen the x log either..
<flaccid_> nor the xorg.conf :)
<mu3en> flaccid, seeing is believing...
<mu3en> problem solved...
<flaccid_> right and im george washington
<mu3en> how's that turtlewind?
<flaccid_> mu3en: sorry what was your solution and to solve which problem?
<mu3en> flaccid_ external projector on nvidia
<turtlewind> @muen: I installed nvidia-settings, and selected 'twin view' in that
<turtlewind> and it worked
<turtlewind> that was with the monitor, off to try on the projector now but I guess it's the same
<mu3en> yeah, and you can do all sorts of cool stuff with cloning/split view/positioning etc...
<flaccid_> mu3en: and what was the solution?
<flaccid_> rightio then
<mu3en> flaccid_ see above turtlewind's confirmation
<flaccid_> it seems i misunderstood the problem
<mu3en> grin, yeah, but the boot sequence and the running nvidia were the giveaway.
<mu3en> only cause i've bashed my head against a bunch of externals on a bunch of cards for years...legacy of non standard laptops over and over
<flaccid_> what was the nvidia-settings full command run just then out of interest?
<mu3en> that's it...it's a GUI...
<flaccid_> oh i must be thing nvidia-xconfig or something
<mu3en> you can make the same settings changes using commands too though
<kairobin> hello kallu
<mu3en> yeah...that's it i think
<flaccid_> mu3en: ah this is user based and not xorg.conf
<turtlewind> @flaccid: nvidia-settings loads a graphical window
<turtlewind> then I selected the external monitor, hit 'configure' and chose 'twin view'
<mu3en> flaccid_ it edits the xorg.conf too...
<turtlewind> it works on the projector too, by the way - thanks to everyone for all the help
<flaccid_> mu3en: doesn't say that in the man page. it does mention /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc however
<flaccid_> i think maybe global way is sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<mu3en> flaccid_ oh, cool, yeah that would make sense. I have a feeling that fro some functions it adds lines...
<flaccid_> i dislike the non-standard nature of this but i guess 1 tools is dynamic and 1 is in the xorg.conf
<mu3en> mu3en, while for others it would just adjust it's own handling parameters...you can do this all manually by adding lines into the xorg. conf defining the 'twinview' 'position' 'size' etc... before restarting the x server
<kairobin> faen
<kairobin> hmm something happens
<mu3en> flaccid_ that's why it's so confusing...when you come into this thing blank, you have no idea which to edit first, if at all, in what order..etc...
<mu3en> flaccid_ thankfully since the last couple of cycles, you can do this all very cleanly through adept manager and this nvidia config
<flaccid_> mu3en: yeah totally and im an ati user atm (not by choice). there is official doco on the driver but its hard to find, in fact i'll look now
<flaccid_> well the gui tool doesn't write back to xorg.conf but yeah
<mu3en> flaccid_ right, ATI, Nvidia, Intel, it's all a little difficult, in my experience, ati has really killed me in the past, nvidia has improved vastly in the last couple of years with their binary driver (thoughts about that aside of course)
<flaccid_> i help here alot and forgot a lot of stuff because of this inconsistency but what i do know for sure is that there are decent amount of common problems with all three of them. so it is true to say that video on linux is poort
<mu3en> falccid_ confused rather than poor maybe...get it working and, as turtlewind is about to discover i hope, it really does some great stuff
<xevious-> my friend's graphics just crapped out because they moved geforce2 drivers into legacy and the driver update didn't realize it had to remove the current nvidia package and install nvidia-legacy
<xevious-> he was really confused about that
<flaccid_> mu3en: there are many bugs/issues when it is working, thats a fact and well documented
<judgen> how do i autostart compiz before i get to the desktop?
<flaccid_> !autostart | judgen
<ubottu> judgen: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<judgen> flaccid_: thats what i have allready done.
<xevious-> there's a better way with adding some command to $KDE_WM or something
<judgen> but i want it to autostart before kde is loaded.
<xevious-> i dont use compiz
<judgen> or atleast the desktop
<mu3en> flaccid_ there are indeed and many of the weirdness could be ironed out. having said that, i don't have the same screen pounding moments as two years back...
<flaccid_> well here is the doco http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/README/index.html wasn't that hard to find, its linked on their webpage. here is the Twinview chapter: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/README/chapter-13.html :)
<mu3en> flaccid_ !!! oh man... moment of nostalgia.. !!! thanks for that...
<mu3en> i spent like a week in those pages!!!
<mu3en> it does work, eventually, as long as you ignore other solutions
<flaccid_> yeah ... sweet and i only came across this a few months ago after i guess a few years of helping (i am yet to get an nvidia card myself but i always get friends to choose nvidia)
<mu3en> and it's VERY manual
<xevious-> why does dpkg-reconfigure -a update fonconfig cache over and over for the same fonts?
<mu3en> rebuilds font cache each time i think xevious
<flaccid_> mu3en: oh and the last though on the video thing. randr support by the restricted drivers <-- once this is done then thats a vast improvement but really sux now
<mu3en> flaccid_ let's see how it goes, if i was good at understanding deep level, it would be cool to learn more about the video output madness...but i guess it's way beyond me: maximum respect to the guys for getting us this far
<flaccid_> mu3en: yeah, all i know is that randr is mad if its supported with dual displays
<flaccid_> works good with open drivers if no other problems
<mu3en> flaccid_ sorry to drag it on, but honestly, having done this on macosx, mswin, and linux bases, linux really does have a credible package.
<xevious-> is there a way to full check all dependencies and recover a running installation?
<xevious-> s/full/fully
<mu3en> flaccid_ *can* look and feel awesome
<mu3en> xevious, is it very heavily customized, or are you just looking to get the initial install back? to do that you can find the default package lists on line and run a big install command, could take time, but will get you back to zero. Assuming adept manager is still operational, that can also help.
<xevious-> mu3en: it's not customized at all. basic desktop use system. i was just doing a 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade and it crashed midway through
<xevious-> now dpkg is throwing errors with hal, hal-cups-utils, kde-guidance-powermanager, kubuntu-desktop, network-manager, network-manager-kde, and system-config-printer-kde
<xevious-> whenever i try to do anything with apt, dpkg, aptitude, adept, etc
<mu3en> xevious, did you mention the error type?
<xevious-> a whole bunch of interrelated dependency problems
<foolscreen> Hi there
<xevious-> is there a way to download the update manager that gets downloaded with the version upgrade button in adept?
<mu3en> xevious, you may need to try and build backwards from those dependencies, but to be honest, one big preoblem will be that many of the packaes in the dpkg run are kind of conflicting now
<mu3en> can you still run adept manager graphically?
<mu3en> and if so, what does it do?
<foolscreen> a basic PyQt signal/slot connection is not working, is it a problem with the Kubuntu PyQt package ?
<mu3en> there are repair and fulfill dependency command you can use with apt-get too
<foolscreen> this example should work (  http://www.mail-archive.com/pyqt@riverbankcomputing.com/msg12872.html ) but is not on my computer
<foolscreen> i mean is not working
<xevious-> adept doesnt show the version upgrade tool
<xevious-> if i could get that, i'm sure it would continue where it left off
<mu3en> xevious, try running through the instructions for upgrade on the kubuntu site
<brandon_> Can anyone help me get a sidewinder gamepad set up?
<brandon_> I tried the forums, they seem to be for an older kernel (gamepad setup)
<flaccid_> mu3en: os x or win still more reliable in terms of everything working
<mu3en> flaccid_ i can't argue with that, 'out of the box' so called is probably a bit more immediate
<pgib> is there a way to force the kubuntu install cd into console mode or something? I just get a blank screen after bootstrap
<brandon_> Kubuntu 8,04 / I need some help getting a sidewinder gamepad to work Any takers?
<harpreet> how do i get 3d desktop on kde 4.1?\
<mu3en> pgib are you using alternate install cd?
<pgib> no. I didn't anticipate having graphic problems
<mu3en> harpreet ask at kubuntu-kde4
<pgib> to be honest, I think the CD may be bad.. going to burn another
<mu3en> pgib, if ever you have a worry, use the alternate if possible..
<pgib> lol, it randomly started going. great
<mu3en> pgib there is a bug on some cards that do cause a long period of blank soemtimes in an install
<mu3en> brandon_ what does the system settings / mouse & keyboard / joystock tell you?
<brandon_> device is not detected
<mu3en> brandon_ what about output of lsusb?
<flaccid_> yeah google the id from lsusb + ubuntu
<brandon_> pci card (serial)
<flaccid_> brandon_: get it from lshw
<flaccid_> brandon_: much on google: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+sidewinder+gamepad&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<brandon_> Sorry but I am a NOOB so you might have to give me more detail
<xevious-> this'll confuse hte heck out of this install
<xevious-> i'm just replacing sources.list with a default gutsy sources.list
<flaccid_> there is a kernel mod for it
<brandon_> thanks flaccid but I think that is for 7.10 and it does not seem to work
<flaccid_> xevious-: its easier to disable them all in adept and then re-enable what you want :)
<flaccid_> brandon_: why does it not work?
<brandon_> I might have tried a different one. let me check
<flaccid_> and i provided a set of search results, not 1 7.10 link
<brandon_> this are for older kernels
<brandon_> I have tried and it will not find the device under {js0-4}
<brandon_> am I doing something wrong maybe???
<flaccid_> brandon_: its for the newest kernel as well: eg. /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/sidewinder.ko
<flaccid_> brandon_: what are you trying exactly and what is giving you the error and what is the error exactly. if you generalise we don't know what its actually saying or what you are doing :)
<brandon_> when I type the cammands and then do the modprobes. It does not list anything. it just retuns as if I typed nothing at all
<xevious-> hah
<mu3en> it could be that on a kde level, the change is not refreshed?
<xevious-> just got the version upgrade button back
<mu3en> xevious, got it?
<mu3en> grin
<xevious-> let's see how this goes
<xevious-> i wish mcdonalds delivered
<brandon_> I know I have jscalibrator and joystick installed, I have tried to do the ls modprobe and it shows all modules and gameport is listed but any other modprobe will not list anything
<xevious-> mu3en: the key was /etc/lsb_release
<flaccid_> brandon_: if thats the case, it means they loaded successfully.
<pgib> mcdonalds delivery sounds way too dangerous
<xevious-> fuel the epidemic!
<mu3en> xevious, in china, they do...grin...
<brandon_> But when I go to jscalibrator or joystick. The device is not found.
<pgib> I'm going to China
<flaccid_> brandon_: so you loaded them successfully. now check dmesg and /var/log/messages
<xevious-> oh jeez.
<brandon_> how do I do that??
<mu3en> xevious, interesting...could you tell me a little more about the solution?
<xevious-> apparently i havent successfully fixed anything
<xevious-> probably just confused it more
<flaccid_> brandon_: type dmesg and check the other logs in ksystemlog
<mu3en> xevious, what has happened after the version upgrade button?
<xevious-> lots of error messages
<brandon_> dme56 ..It says command not found
<xevious-> the packages i'm having issues with didnt install successfully then the whole program crashed
<flaccid_> xevious-: make sure you have a valid sources.list then do the upgrade from konsole and pastebin the output
<flaccid_> brandon_: you might wanna pastebin the log and/or dmesg
<xevious-> i'm just gonna boot off a disc and wipe everything except /home and do a fresh install
<flaccid_> brandon_: if you have this plugged in serial we need to make sure that serial port is also accessible as a device..
<flaccid_> xevious-: thats pretty drastic
<xevious-> it'll take less time than trying to fix this
<brandon_> how do I do that....sorry such a noob
<mu3en> xevious, it is drastic, but if you are confident to do it safely and quickly, it may be cleaner and easier
<xevious-> this was originally a 6.04 system i believe
<mu3en> xevious, i have not version upgraded since three cycles back after losing my temper the first time i tried. since then i always clean install, with a separate home partition in any case
<flaccid_> xevious-: well im happy to help if you decide to try
<mu3en> xevious, but i heard some success stories of hardy to gutsy
<xevious-> gutsy->hardy?
<mu3en> yeah. it was originally installed as gutsy
<mu3en> and then upgraded to ahrdy
<cpk1> is it possible to have k3b rip to flac?
<mu3en> cpk1, is flac installed?
<xevious-> i upgraded to hardy just fine on three other gutsy systems
<cpk1> mu3en: just realized I didnt have the command line tools =)
<mu3en> xevious, yeah, seems to be usually fine
<xevious-> can a cd image be burned to a dvd?
<xevious-> aside from wasting space, will it work?
<flaccid_> xevious-: should do if its an iso9660 or something
<mu3en> xevious, but well, if it gets tricky, and you don't need to do major backup and restore work, clean is good too..grin...
<mu3en> can a non dvd drive read a dvd burned as a cd?
<brandon_> flaccid: are you asking me to bast the log to???
<xevious-> kubuntu cd install image. only have dvdr media
<brandon_> Paste*
<mu3en> xevious, i guess if the drive is combo or dvdrw there might be less issue than cdrw only drive, but i don't really know.
<xevious-> it's a dvd burner
<mu3en> i figure if you burn it right, it should likely work
<xevious-> we'll find out in about 10 minutes
<mu3en> cool
<xevious-> gonna smoke a cig. bbiab
<xevious-> i'm impressed with how well this broken install is working
<xevious-> i'm torrenting a cd image and about to burn it
<xevious-> i doubt xp half upgraded to vista could do that
<brandon_> flaccid: are you still here??
<mu3en> hope the burn works
<flaccid_> yeah sorry i am, you are not using my current nick so i didn't get a notification..
<flaccid> !pastebin | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<brandon_> I will have to chk that out and then give you the information you need to help. thanks guys
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> brandon_: if you can pastebin lshw after installing it, that would be great too
<brandon_> flaccid: is this what you mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/34998/
<brandon_> this is the entire list of modules
<xevious-> alright. burning a cd image to a dvd
<mu3en> yes
<flaccid> brandon_: no i request pastebin of dmesg and /var/log/messages and lshw
<Makuseru> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<brandon_> I have the /var/log/messages but how do I find the other 2
<xevious-> oh it's going
<xevious-> almost done
<mu3en> cool
<mu3en> brandon type dmesg and lshw in your konsole
<xevious-> alright rebooting
<xevious-> bbiab hopefully
<mu3en> hey flaccid_ do you know anything about running i386 over ltsp off a 64bit server, it's working, but i can't use media codecs, it think because w64codecs is installed instead of w32codecs. probably i need to somehow install these in the chroot
<mu3en> flaccid
<brandon_> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35001/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/35002/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/35003/
<Makuseru> what folder is the sources.list located in?
<mu3en> makuseru /etc/apt/sources.list
<Makuseru> thats what i thought, but nothing shows up
<mu3en> makuseru, what is your system status?
<mu3en> makuseru, normal kde3 kubuntu install?
<Makuseru> nevermind, its there, i guess i mispelled something earlier
<flaccid> mu3en: hmm can't say that i do, interesting situation..
<brandon_> flaccid: i hope this helps. that is deffinitely a lot of info to sort through...
<flaccid> brandon_: hehe yeah its normal but, give me a few mins
<mu3en> flaccid in my quest for thin client bliss, it's the missing link
<brandon_> flaccid: no probelm. I really appreciate the help!
<mu3en> flaccid barring of course reinstalling my server as a i386...which is not elegant
<xevious-> cd image on a dvd dont work, btw
<xevious-> it tries to reference sectors
<xevious-> which i'd imagine are quite different on dvds compared to cds
<xevious-> found a solitary blank cdr tho
<xevious-> take 2
<xevious-> hike@
<flaccid> brandon_: why are you trying to run this dme56 command that doesn't exist?
<brandon_> I thought you told me too
<flaccid> negative
<brandon_> falccid: my bad
<flaccid> brandon_: so this thing is plugged into a pci card which has an rs232 port?
<flaccid> (serial db9)
<brandon_> falccid:I guess so... It has a plug that looks similiar to the one for my monitor (pins)
<brandon_> falccid: I just installed it the other day
<xevious-> bouncing around files running on the livecd
<brandon_> falccid: I took it out of an older PC.
<xevious-> install
<xevious-> i love linux :D
<xevious-> chatting and browsing the web while installing my OS
<faileas> livecd installers are nice like that ;p
<xevious-> dude i'm just amazed
<flaccid> brandon_: pastebin  ls -l /dev | grep -i ttys
<xevious-> i started in the 72 floppy slackware era
<brandon_> flaccid: i hope I am helping you find what you need... Excuse my ingorance
<faileas> xevious-: actually even within the last 5 years, its gotten so much easier ;p
<brandon_> flaccid: should I put that in a Konsole?
<flaccid> brandon_: also i can't see you trying to load sidewinder kernel mod in /var/log/messages at all..
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> brandon_: can you also confirm that you have only 1 serial port?
<brandon_> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35008/
<brandon_> flaccid: I only have one that this will plug into
<brandon_> flaccid: i believe it has 15 pins ( if that helps)
<flaccid> ok. brandon_ pastebin mdetect -v
<brandon_> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35009/
<flaccid> brandon_: and pastebin your xorg.conf for editing for the mouse
<flaccid> the mouse definately has to be on /dev/ttyS0 so i'll check xorg.conf and then plug n pray i guess
<flaccid> (well after i've edited the xorg.conf, its not plug n play or anything ,its the opposite)
<brandon_> flaccid: remind me where that is.. it will be faster
<flaccid> brandon_:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<brandon_> flaccid:http://paste.ubuntu.com/35010/
<flaccid> brandon_: woops i asked for the wrong one but that helps to verify some stuff. i mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brandon_> flaccid: ok jst a second
<flaccid> brandon_: i have to run. you basically have to set the mouse in your xorg.conf like how it is on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206467 using Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0" in
<flaccid> Section "InputDevice"
<flaccid> Identifier "Configured Mouse"
<flaccid> i gtg but will be back in 1-2 hours
<flaccid> sorry
<brandon_> flaccid that's ok Thanks
<brandon_> flaccid: here it is any way http://paste.ubuntu.com/35011/
<xevious-> full install: 20 minutes on a sub 1ghz system
<xevious-> nice
<brandon_> flaccid: if you're still here, the plug on this is not round it is rectangular like the plug to my flat panel (vga I guess)
<mu3en> xevious, nice.
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> im thinking about mass deployment...  its actually only 5 identical computers, but it feels pretty mass to me
<faileas> lol
<FuriousGeorge> i was thinking i could just use dd to do it, then delete certain files, like the udev rules which associates a network interface  with a mac address
<FuriousGeorge> does this sound sane
<faileas> dd is fairly slow IIRC
<FuriousGeorge> im not to worried about speed with sataII drives
<simon__> Hallo can anyone help me?
<simon__> Is there a Ubuntu specialist. !!
 * faileas thinks unless you have very specific hardware on all of them OEM install off the alternate disks seems the most sane way of doing it
<FuriousGeorge> faileas: i do have specific hardware
<FuriousGeorge> and dont forget there is some configuration
<simon__> Does any off you guys know where i can find commands to the Terminal ?
<FuriousGeorge> simon__: lol
<faileas> most of my systems never really needed too much ;p
<simon__> Why
<simon__> ?
<faileas> simon__: well, what kinda commands?
<faileas> the basics?
<FuriousGeorge> faileas: not too much time 5 is something
<FuriousGeorge> simon__: try googling something like "bash howto"
<FuriousGeorge> or "bash tutorial"
<simon__> Ok great thx ..
<simon__> thanks
<FuriousGeorge> if you really want to learn about linux, google is definitely your friend
<FuriousGeorge> you can even try www.google.com/linux
<grassone> hi
<simon__> Thanks George :)
<_2> !cli | faileas
<ubottu> faileas: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<faileas> _2 : i'm finr with it, i'm wondering what exatly he needed
<_2> yeah just posting a resource that the ubuntu team has sanctioned.
<FuriousGeorge> simon__: you know something that's cool about bash:  let's say i have a bunch of data over here on a slow computer that i want to compress and backup across the network.  i can do something like
<FuriousGeorge> tar cp /home/stan | ssh fast_computer "gzip -9| cat - >> /home/stan/backup.tar.gz"
<FuriousGeorge> thereby using the fast computer to compress and only using the slow computer to tar it up and send it across the network
<_2> FuriousGeorge lol  that's so bloated :)))
<FuriousGeorge> _2: you can do it with less?  cool
<_2> no i didn't say i could shorten it.   just like the way you did it.  that's all
<unclean> Hey everyone , I'm trying to free up disk space I Was wonder if there are any programs that measure files that take up the most
<_2> well actually i think maybe cat can be omitted, but haven't tried it.    it's still "kold"  :)))
<_2> unclean du
<unclean> du?
<_2> that's what you asked for
<_2> du -sh .
<_2> man du
<mu3en> unclean. konqueror has file size view. that's pretty cool
<FuriousGeorge> unclean, to find files of at least one gigabyte i do something like du -h|grep G
<FuriousGeorge> but that will also catch files with a capital G in the filename
<FuriousGeorge> * du -h /var |grep G
<FuriousGeorge> will also catch directories with a G worth of files in them
<FuriousGeorge> iirc
<_2> or find /base/dir -size #
<mu3en> unclean, with file size view you can just see what's big and delete it...
<mu3en> even folder by folder
<FuriousGeorge> so heres what im thinking of doing then...  m gonna set up one pc how i want it, then im going to dd from one drive to another to clone it.  after i do that, i'm gonna delete dirs like /dev/ /proc/ and /sys/, as well as files like my ssh host keys...
<FuriousGeorge> then i change the hostname and voila
<crazy_bus> I knows theres a lot of problems with pulseaudio.  But I still can't get my microphone working (it worked in all previous kubuntu's) The volume is set right up and I've tried all the different devices in audacity but it still wont work
<FuriousGeorge> anyone see why that wouldnt work?
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: do you see anything in the log to indicate what the problem might be
<dwidmann> FuriousGeorge: may want to change the UUID of the new partition after doing that
<FuriousGeorge> dwidmann: wouldnt that be in dev?
<crazy_bus> FuriousGeorge: what would I be looking for?
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: try this
<FuriousGeorge> open up a console
<FuriousGeorge> sudo tail -fn 1000 /var/log/messages
<unclean> i dont know whats going on I have a 40gb HD all I did was install Ubuntu-Kubuntu-Battle For Wesnoth now I have 600mbs left??
<dwidmann> FuriousGeorge: I don't think so
<_2> FuriousGeorge why delete dirs ?
<dwidmann> unclean: install and run filelight, it'll tell you where your used space is
<FuriousGeorge> dwidmann: im pretty sure the kernel just reads that off the disk somehow
<FuriousGeorge> _2: adapting this howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Custom_Stage4
<FuriousGeorge> to my need
<_2> FuriousGeorge but no need to delete /proc /sys /tmp ...
<dwidmann> FuriousGeorge: uuid is the partitions unique identifer ... it'll throw the kernel for a  hell of a loop if you try to mount two partitions with the same uuid.
<FuriousGeorge> _2: well, if i use dd, i dont think i can exclude them like with tar in that other howto
<crazy_bus> FuriousGeorge: nothing recently to do with audacity
<crazy_bus> or any other related audio things
<_2> FuriousGeorge correct tar would copy the content in ram  but dd will not.      tar will unless you use --one-filesystem     or what ever the switch is.
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: are you trying to do things, like record audio, that might indicate what goes on
<crazy_bus> FuriousGeorge: yes
<faileas> er
<faileas> i recall seeing DD copy stuff off ram
<FuriousGeorge> dwidmann: i see your point, but why doesnt this howto address that http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Custom_Stage4
<FuriousGeorge> ive done that before and it works
<_2> FuriousGeorge NOTE  if the drives are not the same size (block and total) dd will not work like you want it to.
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: any idea what hardware you have?
<FuriousGeorge> and what kernel module it wants to use?
 * faileas thought tar was file level, dd was block level
<dwidmann> FuriousGeorge: what is the partition type in question, and I'll tell you how to change the uuid
<_2> dd makes exact copy    white space and all.
<crazy_bus> FuriousGeorge: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<_2> faileas yes exactly.
<faileas> there's easier tools for copying a drive though...
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: can you find out what kernel modules is supposed to be used with that?
<faileas> partimage?
<FuriousGeorge> faileas: i would need to do one partition at a time, make all the partitions first, etc
<_2> faileas still copies blank space also... so still slower than doing the work at the fs level
<FuriousGeorge> whereas. since i have identical hardware, i have a unique opportunity to use dd, no?
<_2> FuriousGeorge yes
<FuriousGeorge> _2: but its still way fast enough when we are talking about two sata drives
<unclean> My /home/unclean/.strigi/ has 30gb what the heck is that??
<faileas> _2: my first suggestion was a fresh install on each ;p
<FuriousGeorge> unclean: do what _2 recommended or du -h /home/unclean/.sting
<_2> FuriousGeorge fast enough is a relative term.  if it works for you, i'm fine with it.    and setting the bs= correctly will greatly improve it.
<FuriousGeorge> _2: whats a good bs to use these days?  4096?
<crazy_bus> FuriousGeorge: where should I look to find out?
<_2> unclean   find /home/ -size 10M 2>/dev/null
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: google something like kernel module <<hardware>>
<_2> unclean note i used an arbitrary 10M you could specify any lower limit
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: or maybe it will jump out at you in the output of sudo lsmod
<crazy_bus> FuriousGeorge: is it snd_hda_intel
<dwidmann> FuriousGeorge: tune2fs /dev/blah -U $(uuidgen) - xfsa ---------- xfs_admin -U generate -------- reiserfstune -u $(uuidgen) ...
<unclean> that command sets it to 10 mbs?
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: just a quick sanity check, did you verify that the device wasnt muted
<_2> FuriousGeorge the actual bs of the disk in question.   see ecery "block device" does all it's read/writing a full block at a time.  thus if you tell dd to use it's default "512 bytes" it will have to write each block several times to complete each block  if you tell dd to use the actual bs of the device then it will write the full block and move to the next, thereby greatly improving performance.
<FuriousGeorge> dwidmann: thanks, that could come in handy
<crazy_bus> FuriousGeorge: yes, all the lights are red in kmix and volume right up
<_2> FuriousGeorge most hdd's are either 2 or 4 k
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: try something like dmesg|grep <<audio_hardware>>
<FuriousGeorge> or sudo cat /var/log/messages |grep -i <<audio_hardware>
<FuriousGeorge> dwidmann: wait, why would i need to change the uuid?  the drive is going in another computer
<crazy_bus> I can't find much: iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH8 or ICH8R TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x0860)
<dwidmann> FuriousGeorge: oh, it is? ... still probably not a bad idea.
<dwidmann> just in case they should ever come back together :)
<FuriousGeorge> also, i guess since ill be using an identical kernel, i dont have to delte /proc and /sys on the destination pc
<FuriousGeorge> ditto for identical hardware and /dev
<dwidmann> FuriousGeorge: /dev and /proc are "special" filesystems
<crazy_bus> FuriousGeorge: I think this is my problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/192382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192382 in alsa-driver "alsamixer broken in hardy - intel hda" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dwidmann> I think a lot if not all of it is generated at boot
<FuriousGeorge> dwidmann: what about /sys
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: how did you figure that out?
<crazy_bus> well I'm not sure, but similar cards, microphone stopped working in hardy
<FuriousGeorge> any workaround there for you?
<FuriousGeorge> besides downgrading?
<ScorpKing> hiya dwidmann
<crazy_bus> downgrade, upgrade or compile alsa myself
<dwidmann> hey ScorpKing, how are you?
<_2> while we are on intel hda  any chance that dapper can support that ?    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d55f6c31e
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: the last option sounds not too hard
<ScorpKing> crazy_bus: compiling alsa isn't to difficult
<dwidmann> FuriousGeorge: /sys too
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: not to bad thanks :)
<dwidmann> good to hear :)
 * dwidmann moves to OT
<FuriousGeorge> cp -rp is real slow across two disks with reiserfs source and destination
<FuriousGeorge> i have tens of thousands of 1MB files
<ScorpKing> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<ScorpKing> _2: take a look on the alsa website if it's supported
<_2> ScorpKing in other words compile latest alsa
<_2> for each kernel update...
<ScorpKing> _2: alsactl -v will show what version is installed
<_2> yeah.  and  ?   alsactl version 1.0.10
<ScorpKing> _2: if you try to compile a different version things can get complicated. most of the time it's just compling alsa with hdaintel support
<ScorpKing> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ScorpKing> that should help
<ScorpKing> _2: if you donwload the alsa source download v1.0.10
<ScorpKing> download*
<_2> "Update to the Latest Version of ALSA" <<<-
<ScorpKing> _2: and then you get dependancy hell. i suggest you try v1.0.10 first
<_2> i'm just quoting the page.
<flaccid> brandon_: yeah it should be serial rs232 db9 (pin connector)
<crazy_bus> I'm trying something from the bug page which is sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source  Then I'm trying that page if it doesn't work
<antoniodidato> ciao
<FuriousGeorge> Aug  7 04:14:21 isabel htop: Oh, oh, it's an error! possibly I die!
<flaccid> brandon_: give us an update when you available
<_2> could it be that mine is not an intel hda ???            *-multimedia
<_2>              description: Multimedia controller
<_2>              product: ATI Technologies Inc
<_2>              vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<_2> that's very little information for me to assume intel_hda on.
<ScorpKing> _2: from that page - cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<crazy_bus> *restarting to test sound*
<_2> but wont that be dependant on the driver installed ?
<_2> and cat | grep is "useless use of cat"
<flaccid> _2: doesn't look like intel to me
<FuriousGeorge> im getting about 2.5 megs a minute using cp from one drive to another right now...  doesnt that seem too slow by  a factor of 10 or so
<_2> flaccid i know.  that's why i'm wondering why the hda driver is inserted
<flaccid> _2: pastebin lspci out of interest for me?
<_2> k...  no switches ?
<_2>  /proc/asound/card0/codec#0:Codec: Generic 11c1 ID 1040
<_2>  /proc/asound/card0/codec#3:Codec: Realtek ID 862
<_2> flaccid here's the long and short of it.  in that order. http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d54434cf5 http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3207ab9c
<flaccid> i just like to look at full thing in case its a notebook to which amd are doing like all amd components <--eg.
<flaccid> which is kind of like how this one is. you have heaps of unknown stuff which means no driver detected from kernel/mods
<_2> oh it's a lappy  and all ati
<_2> if it hadn't been free, i wouldn't have bought it :)
<flaccid> true. well the support is clearly totally lax
<flaccid> i think the more recent amd notebooks its better
<_2> so why am i not seeing any sound device in that lspci ?
<crazy_bus> sign..... now all sound is broken :)
<crazy_bus> *sigh
<flaccid> _2: no driver so didn't detect correctly.. it could be on of the unknowns
<_2> but there is a driver inserted  snd-hda  and audio playback works....
<_2> anymore thought ?
<flaccid> what connectivity is the soundcard?
<_2> onboard   "lappy"
<_2> lsmod | grep snd | pastebin
<_2> reading standard input
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d39290076
<flaccid> ah right so probably not pci
<_2> and i have almost no control over the audio device.   alsamixer gives two adjustments  main and igain
<tungvs> quit
<_2> lshw gives info on it.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2010dd3
<flaccid> _2: pastebin aplay -v /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Beep_Beep.wav
<_2> but not much to go on.
<_2> aplay -v /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Beep_Beep.wav 2>&1 | pastebin
<_2> reading standard input
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=dfa7ade3
<flaccid> you have a command called pastebin ? i would usually use pastebinit
<flaccid> _2: maybe they can just use the same driver ie. it says Hardware PCM card 0 'HDA ATI SB' device 0 subdevice 0
<_2> flaccid yeah, script i wrote.   pastebinit is not in dapper backports   and it was only writen this year...
<flaccid> coolio
<_2> flaccid yes i saw that.   and was also wondering if sb live would work in place of hda  ???
<_2> anything that will add some control over the output and get input working
<flaccid> i have no idea really. this could be because of lack of ati support. can you pastebin cat /proc/asound/cards  and also im trying to remember that alsa command to list cards
<_2> pasting file /proc/asound/cards
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6a16dcda
<kushou> hi guys
<_2> kushou
<kushou> yes ?
<_2> aplay -l | pastebin
<_2> reading standard input
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d46fc2a7b
<flaccid> _2: by control, you mean you want to be able to control volume/master?
<flaccid> ah hda generic. maybe they just go under hda-intel always
<_2> flaccid alsamixer has two adjustments in it.  main and igain
<flaccid> well you can use set master channel with kmix and set it to main and done.
<_2> and seeing that input doesn't work   there is one working slider   main
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> you could google search all the names in the things we looked up like hda ati etc. and see if you can find people doing something about it
<_2> no way to set pcm and cd seperately
<flaccid> yeah so probably limitation with the support of the hardware. ie. its closed and thats all the driver can do with this card
<flaccid> its also possible that you are on an older version of the driver as you are using an older linux/release
<_2> flaccid k.   well i was just wondering if there was a chance i was using the wrong module.     and i'll also look into building the latest alsa
<flaccid> _2: well you might need a later kernel at its a kernel mod. i reckon it wouldn't work or detect or use it or anything if it was the wrong driver. i don't see how it would work if its the wrong driver
<_2> "not very well"  maybe ?
<_2> but i think you have probably eliminated that possability with the aplay -v
<flaccid> well im pretty sure that ids of some kind would have to match up etc. to be able to allocate it
<flaccid> check how its assigned in /var/log/messages or dmesg..
<_2> dmesg is void of info on snd
<_2> [17186057.792000] hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
<_2> that's all it has on hda
<flaccid> there is a bit on google about that but yeah, i think its a case of lack of support because of ati etc.
<_2> k thanks.  i'll push that to the back burner.
<flaccid> its like, we have a new hd radeon driver for linux bla bla, we are good becaue of linux support, but reality is for other components there is not much and fglrx is badly supported by ati and has many issues
<crazy_bus> I finally got the microphone to work.  Is it true that you have to compile kopete to use voice chat and google talk?
<flaccid> crazy_bus: its untrue afaik
<_2> !voip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<_2> pfft
<Obsoletist_> Crazy: If nothing else, Skype has a very good Linux version, though if your a purist you will resent the fact that it's proprietary...it's so convenient that I suck it up and drive on with it, myself :)
<_2> flaccid something you said clicked.    i had pcm control with the i386 kernel.   but no vidio support with i385   so i had to up to i686 for vidio and lost one of the three controls plus input/mic    ....   it's got to be a "kernel issue/driver support issue"
<mu3en> not sure about voice, but gtalk is fine in kopete for sure
<_2> s_5_6_g
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: sounds true.  how did you get it working?  compiled alsa?
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<Obsoletist_> Hi Meta
<MetaMorfoziS> How can i prevet a module froom loading at boot?
 * _2 wonders if he could use a k8 kernel without having to change libc and the rest of the system
<MetaMorfoziS> I don't want to blacklist it
<MetaMorfoziS> because if i need that i wan't to load that, but i don't want it by default
<_2> MetaMorfoziS remove it from the initramfs.img ?
<FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: i do notice a "jingle" use flag in gentoo
<MetaMorfoziS> how?
<FuriousGeorge> jingle=gtalk voice
<Obsoletist_> Meta, is said module an applet or application? If so, is it on your panel, on the bottom right of your screen?
<_2> MetaMorfoziS one question first,   or maybe three.   what module and would it not suit your need to simply remover after it's inserted ?
<MetaMorfoziS> kernel module
<mu3en> gingle? grin...
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, the removing after boot also good
 * Obsoletist_ washes his hands of meta's problem...it is over his head!
<MetaMorfoziS> just i don't want to rmmod by hand everytime
<Obsoletist_> Meta, sorry!
<MetaMorfoziS> Np
<_2> MetaMorfoziS put in /etc/rc.local   modprobe -r modulename
<ActionParsnip> _2: couldnt you just blacklist it
<_2> ActionParsnip he specified "not to blacklist"
<mu3en> actionparsnip, see above, he still wants it sometimes
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mu3en: ive come in mid convo, theres not a lot of "above" ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> ActionParsnip > yeh, because i don't need bluetooth, wifi, webcam etc after every boot
<MetaMorfoziS> but if i need them then i ned to unblacklist them
<_2> i'm just looking for the most simple way to get to the specified end.
<MetaMorfoziS> if i uses blacklist... the rc.local soution is very nice, i'm doing that now:)
<ActionParsnip> MetaMorfoziS: why not just have the modules loaded? They dont do any harm
<MetaMorfoziS> and hal-disable-polling --device /dev/cdrom etc also can be putted here
<MetaMorfoziS> ActionParsnip > it's a notebook
<MetaMorfoziS> it's an eeepc
<MetaMorfoziS> it matters:)
<ActionParsnip> MetaMorfoziS: how much ram you got?
<MetaMorfoziS> not in ram
<MetaMorfoziS> in battery
<ActionParsnip> MetaMorfoziS: i have an eee pc too
<ActionParsnip> MetaMorfoziS: oic
<MetaMorfoziS> anyyways 1gb ddr2 @ 667mhz
<MetaMorfoziS> it's an 1000
<MetaMorfoziS> h
<_2> ActionParsnip well.   in some cases that may not be true. "they don't do any harm"  only if they don't allow access to something that you need to protect, and they don't interfear with something else...
<ActionParsnip> can anyone help with a command line. I have a script by Agent_bob which takes a string arguement and states if its a kde app or gnome app
<_2> ActionParsnip and ?
<_2> ActionParsnip it should also take piped input
<ActionParsnip> if i run dpkg --get-selections, I can see all my installed gubbins but would like to feed this to the afore mentioned script to get some intelligent output on ALL my installed apps
<_2> if i know Agent_bob...  :)
<ActionParsnip> thats what im after but am unfamiliar with the syntax, can you advise
<ActionParsnip> its a simple shell script
<_2> ActionParsnip   dpkg --get-selections | cut -f1 | "your_script"
<_2> if i know Agent_bob...  :)))
<ActionParsnip> _2: awesome duder, whats that cut f1 bit?
<_2> run it without the last pipe to see
<_2> dpkg --get-selections | cut -f1
<ActionParsnip> ahh it hacks the app name (first colomn) from the list
<ActionParsnip> i get it now
<_2> :)
<_2> cut    is a very handy tool
<ActionParsnip> i was looking at some exec "scipt name" {} \;
<ActionParsnip> but its a no go
<_2> yeah find would be more or less useless there.
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, i try the rc.local stuff, brb:)
<_2> if i know Agent_bob that is...  :)
<ActionParsnip> _2: apparently so :)\
<_2> i'm pretty familear with his scripts
<crazy_bus_> Is it true that you have to compile kopete to use voice chat and google talk? (sorry my connection dropped out)
<ActionParsnip> hehe ;)
<ActionParsnip> sneaky
<Agent_bob> crazy_bus_ you looking for someone to say "yes it is"  ?
<crazy_bus_> my connection did drop out so I don't know if anyone replied
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip not really.  do you remember yestergo i pm'd you that  _2 == Agent_bob   :)
<ActionParsnip> yeah but ive drank and slept since then :)\
<lokai_lin> Hm, I have a python question and I can't seem to join #python
<lokai_lin> Would it be appropriate if I asked it here?
<Agent_bob> crazy_bus_  the answer was no.  but that was an imperfect answer containing some douby.
<Agent_bob> doubt
<crazy_bus_> is it hard to compile or should I try psi (or does that require a compile for jingle too?)
<flaccid> Agent_bob: interesting. i reckon you should launch a bug on lp to see how people can help/confirm this issue
<Agent_bob> <flaccid> crazy_bus: its untrue afaik <<>> <Obsoletist_> Crazy: If nothing else, Skype has a very good Linux version, though if your a purist you will resent the fact that it's proprietary...it's so convenient that I suck it up and drive on with it, myself :)  <<>> <mu3en> not sure about voice, but gtalk is fine in kopete for sure  <<>> <FuriousGeorge> crazy_bus: sounds true.  how did you get it working?  compiled alsa?
<Agent_bob> flaccid are dapper bugs still taken seriously ?
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: my brain does this when i wake up: find /dev/mind/memory/* -mtime +2 -exec rm {} \;
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip understood.
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<crazy_bus_> FuriousGeorge: yes compiling alsa with sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source seemed to make it work
<Agent_bob> crazy_bus_   that was for you  ^
<Agent_bob> reposted what you missed.
<crazy_bus_> thanks,
<crazy_bus_> to respond to them I've tried skype, but the other person is on dialup for a week and it's not working for them
<Agent_bob> dialup doesn't work for me either....  but i'm on it.
<ActionParsnip> dialup is great for email and chatting
<faileas> eww
<faileas> dialup
<Agent_bob> not so great if the email has pic'ies
<harmental80> hey guys..how can i save an embedded pdf with konqueror?
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: true enough, but no matter how fast your line is the same trolls will send yuo packets of annnoyance, just a little slower
<ActionParsnip> harmental80: right click it maybe?
<ActionParsnip> harmental80: i use rox so i dont really know
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip lol   well said.   but that wasn't what i meant actually.   although one reason i dropped use of email was the spam content
<ActionParsnip> tasty spam
<harmental80> ActionParsnip: nop...it doesnt work...all i get i "add bookmark"
<Agent_bob> actually i don't think i exist.   no email address, no snail mail address, no phone, no credit card, no tax information...   and they say ananimity doesn't exist anymore...
<Obsoletist> Agent Bob, you are living the DREAM
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: so no Spam, egg, spam, spam, bacon and spam
<Agent_bob> Obsoletist only differance between a dream and a nightmare is one thought...
<Obsoletist> Hey...dream, nightmare, at least your sleeping
<Agent_bob> :)
<Obsoletist> Sleep is wonderful
<crazy_bus_> so is there any voice things that will work when one person has dialup?
<ActionParsnip> beer + warm room == sleep
<legycsapo> hi all
<Obsoletist> Please...speak not of beer
<ActionParsnip> hi legycsapo
<legycsapo> what is this: MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC !!!???
<_2> Obsoletist vodca ?
<mu3en> crazy_bus: a phone call?
<Obsoletist> Crazy_Bus, It costs a little money, but it's cheaper than a phone card
<Obsoletist> ...Skype!
<crazy_bus_> :)
<ActionParsnip> legycsapo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191355
<Obsoletist> _2 Even worse.  <I am in a DRY ENVIRONMENT>
<ActionParsnip> _2: JimBeam / Woodford Reserve here dude
<Obsoletist> Anyone who likes booze: Sailor Jerry's Spiced Navy Rum
<gnumm> is there something like google gadgets for kubuntu?
<_2> what's that south of the border drink with the worm in it.... ?
<ActionParsnip> _2: TEQUILLA!!
<_2> who ?
<_2> :)))
<ActionParsnip> Obsoletist: i find sailor Jerrys a bit sweet
<flaccid> _2: not sure what you mean with first comment. only dapper security bugs are taken serious
<flaccid> generally
<_2> flaccid ok.   thanks.    and that's not a security issue at all.
<flaccid> whats with two nicks _2?
<Obsoletist> ActionParsnip: That's part of its charm, it is like liquid candy that isn't sickening, like schnapps is...
<mu3en> don't like gin don't like tonic...i like the captain with...
<_2> it's a reset thang.   for the most part.   isp does a hickup it changes seemlessly,   but also a location thing.  i can keep up with where in the logs i am by the nicks i use.
<_2> @ flaccid
<gnumm> what is the best program to have widgets on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Obsoletist: i prefer bourbons and rums
<ActionParsnip> gnumm: do you mean like desklet apps tat float around the place?
<gnumm> ActionParsnip: something like these google gadgets
<_2> gnumm best is one of those "off colour" words in linux circles
<ActionParsnip> gnumm: let me find out what that is
<Obsoletist> ActionParsnip: Nice once in a while, but I haven't developed a taste for bourbon yet.  Wine is a completely different story, and beer is an old standby
<ActionParsnip> Obsoletist: oh hell yeah, king cobra for me please
<ActionParsnip> gnumm: do you run kde4?
<gnumm> no kde3
<_2> gnumm generally you'll get better and more intelagable response from something like  "what can one use..  or what are my options..."  than you will with "what is best"
<ActionParsnip> gnumm: if you get kde4 then you can add all sorts of stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> gnumm: http://vishnus.name/blog/files/vishnu_yahoowidgetmemoryuse.jpg
<_2> just an "fyi"
<ActionParsnip> gnumm: google thingys on windows
<gnumm> _2: ok
<ActionParsnip> gnumm: http://blog.nixternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/kde4fun.png
<ActionParsnip> gnumm: kde4 with desktop thingys
 * ActionParsnip thinks it looks cluttered
<gnumm> thanks
<gnumm> one question about kde 4
<gnumm> intrepid comes with kde4.1
<gnumm> will kde 4.2 be in backports?
<_2> heh ActionParsnip i think a desktop looks cluttered if it has a panel or an icon on it... :)
<Jucato> gnumm: that depends. 4.2 will be released in January. so maybe in backports, or maybe in the usual PPA
<mu3en> _2 true true
<_2> Jucato !
<Jucato> hey binary
<ActionParsnip> gnumm: no idea dude, id imagine. I use fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> _2: me too, yakuake al lthe way for me :)
<_2> ActionParsnip i like yakuake ok, if i could just get rid of that bottom bar it has.
<Jucato> gnumm: if you meant desktop widgets/applets on KDE 3.5, you can use superkaramba
<Jucato> !superkaramba | gnumm
<ubottu> gnumm: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<ActionParsnip> _2: oh where it says blah blah kde terminal editor
<_2> yes
<gnumm> Jucato: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: nice one
<_2> ActionParsnip yes the title bar   which is not at top but at bottom.
<gnumm> i need things like cpu temp, free ram etc...
<gnumm> as widgets
<ActionParsnip> _2: i know what you mean. i was looking to remove it but then i figured it wasnt worth the bother and played frets on fire instead BAM!
<ActionParsnip> gnumm: yeak superkaramba does that
<gnumm> ok
<_2> flaccid like that hickup.    "woops i'm not here anymore... ah i'm back."
<_2> only that was a local one and not isp'ish
<ActionParsnip> _2: why dont you just stay as bob or _2?
<ActionParsnip> or be Agent_bob_2 ;)
<_2> because it ends up as bAgent_bo > obAgent_b > bobAgent_ ...   and that seems to be hard coded into bx  that if the nick is taken it transposes chars. so i set a default and an alternate nick which gives the client a chance to ghost the other nick before using it.
<ActionParsnip> _2: really, haha thats crazy
<_2> yeah well i didn't write it.
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ActionParsnip> mind you pidgin changes my nick to ActionParsni1 if im logged in at home and on my work lappy
<_2> yep.  all irc clients have some system for alternate nicks...
<_2> some use nick()+_
<ActionParsnip> yeah thats what they have in the settings as alernatives
<_2> _2_
<_2> _2__
<_2> i use three nicks that are all registered to one account and thus i don't end up with *___ and not identified...   and i also have a beef against the *___ approach it's hard for me to tab complete that   or actually  i can't   bx doesn't handle that well at all.   it lists all possable matches rather than cycling through them
<_2> da<tab> yelds two lines as follows
<_2> [Daisuke_Laptop ] [dak            ] [Daisuke_Ido    ] [DarkWizzard    ]
<_2> [DarthFrog      ] [Daviey         ] [               ] [               ]
<ActionParsnip> _2: pidgin does that too
<_2> so that even Daisuke_<tab> is still not enough to complete one nick.
<ActionParsnip> when folks come in a ubuntu, so annoyinig
<ActionParsnip> well theres ido and laptop
<flaccid> i gtg
<_2> yep.  but if it cycled i could get there quicker.
<_2> shalom flaccid
<_2> and thanks for all the fish.
<gnumm> which dock should i use on kde? (i don't use compiz)
<flaccid> cia0ski
<ActionParsnip> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<ActionParsnip> !kibadock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kibadock
<ActionParsnip> !info kibadock
<ubottu> Package kibadock does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> grr
<ActionParsnip> kdocker or kibadock are ok
<_2> !kdocker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdocker
<ActionParsnip> !info kdocker
<_2> >:|
<ubottu> kdocker (source: kdocker): minimize all applications to system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 101 kB, installed size 328 kB
<gnumm> i guess kdocker only works with compiz
<ActionParsnip> !find dock
<ubottu> Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 5 others)
<ActionParsnip> haha
<ActionParsnip> !haddock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haddock
<ActionParsnip> !info haddock
<ubottu> haddock (source: haddock): Documentation tool for annotated Haskell source code. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-2 (hardy), package size 515 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<ActionParsnip> ill stop now
<_2> i recall some one singing the praises of kooldock a while back.
<_2> !info kooldock
<ubottu> kooldock (source: kooldock): Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 523 kB, installed size 980 kB
<_2> hmm kooldock dates back as far as dapper. it's in my repos.
<_2> i may give it a look see,  it's small enough.
<_2> kxdocker - innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker
<ActionParsnip> its fun making Linux look like mac
<ActionParsnip> for about 5 mins
<_2> :)
<ActionParsnip> good ol bagheria
<elo> Do any of you run virtualbox? I am having some issues with it and I suspect them to be Kubuntu related issues not vbox related
<_2> kwin-baghira - KDE theme for Apple junkies :)
<ActionParsnip> elo: ask away maybe we can help
<elo> well i installed it from the sun website and downloaded a decent windows xp install cd since my hp recovery disks aren't supported for a virtual machine
<_2> elo  not me.   i have used qemu a little and dosemu/dosbox that's the full extent of my emulations exp.
<elo> anyhow.. I've saved about 3GB on my fat32 partition for the hard disk fo th evm
<elo> so i install windows flawlessly and start windows through vbox
<ActionParsnip> ok
<elo> but i am not able to capture my ouse at all
<elo> keyboard works fine
<ActionParsnip> elo: press right ctrl maybe
<elo> i am on an HP laptop (dv8000t)
<elo> well i did and it only captures keyboard
<ActionParsnip> elo: did you enable usb support?
<elo> so my pointing devices are either a synaptics pad or y usb mouse
<elo> i tried but it doesnt seem to find any usb devices
<_2> "emulated experance"   is that a vertual knowledge thing ?
<ActionParsnip> elo: let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> elo: you running compiz?
<elo> yeah
<elo> unfortunately compiz is a pain in the neck
<ActionParsnip> elo: try turning it off and running it
<elo> i am unable to get youtube full screen anymore
<ActionParsnip> elo: it is, i hate it
<elo> ok how exactly do i turn it off?
<ActionParsnip> elo: kwin --replce
<ActionParsnip> replace
<elo> by changing window man back to Kwin and decorator back to KDE?
<elo> oh ok
<elo> so i dont use the fusion icon?
<ActionParsnip> its been put in a forum, i dunno if it affects it but compiz seems to screw a tonne of stuff up so its a good starting place
<ActionParsnip> elo: no reason to, you can if you wanna
<ActionParsnip> same effect
<elo> that was some really good observation bro
<elo> let me try again
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumroll
<elo> also audio seems not to work
<elo> once xp is up i do the install guest devices thing?
<ActionParsnip> elo: you might need guest OS tools installing
<ActionParsnip> on your host system
<elo> dude you're awesome
<elo> i installed guest additions once xp was up
<ActionParsnip> what solved it
<ActionParsnip> yeah man, sweet
<elo> and right away it gave me the screen for sun vm guest additions
<elo> and captured my mouse right away
<elo> no if only the kde 4.1 team could give us a K replacement for compiz
<ActionParsnip> id try re-enabling the compiz rubbish to see if it works
<elo> oh ok
<elo> cool
<ActionParsnip> Ive had it work myself so should be ok
<ActionParsnip> any joy?
<elo> yeah i gues si gotta start figuring out how to make it run on one of my desktops in full screen as if i was on xp
<elo> that way i can start getting used to running linux only and xp through vm
<ActionParsnip> change your res on the desktop
<_2> "if you are beside yourself with joy, don't scoot over!"
<elo> _2, also dont fart
 * _2 thought that was "if you are behind..."
<ActionParsnip> or downwind
 * _2 points out how easy it is to "lead people into mischief"   ^    ;/
<jussi01> Alright really...
 * ActionParsnip listens to the wind and watches the tumbleweeds
 * [pyro] chases said tumbleweeds
<faileas> bleh
<faileas> a true pyro would set the tumbleweeds on fire
<ActionParsnip> good kindling is tumbleweed
<elo> it's funny how liberal this chan is to offtopic stuff than #ubuntu
<elo> hehe
<ActionParsnip> only when its THIS dead
<elo> ActionParsnip, how do I fix my audio device problem?
<ActionParsnip> elo: whats it doing or not doing
<elo> whe i was starting the vm it said ti couldnt find the sound driver
<ActionParsnip> is this in your vbox or linux?
<_2> /nick pyrotechnecal
<elo> vbix
<elo> vbox
<ActionParsnip> elo: change the sound setting for the box
<elo> when i started the device
<elo> so i shutdown the vm
<elo> and then change settings and start it up again?
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<ActionParsnip> or just close and save the state if you have space, not sure if that works
<ActionParsnip> elo: you should see alsa / OSS or null
<ActionParsnip> elo: try all 3 til you win
<elo> k
<gianluca> hi
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: hey
<marcus> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<marcus> ta ubottu
<Agent_bob> Cannot chmod target file "*" Operation not permitted (1)   <<<< that would look like an M$ mount   but it's local and i'm wondering why i'm seeing that message?   can copy/overwrite  but can't chmod ...  ?
<elo> ActionParsnip, do you know how to get the internet working on the vm?
<ActionParsnip> elo: did you enable network connectivity in the vm?
<ActionParsnip> elo: if so then its got it
<elo> i did enable it but it seems not to have the correct device
<elo> xp doesnt see any ethernet controllers
<unclean> Whats the best way to learn shell scripting...
<elo> do i do the same for this as i did with sound
<MetaMorfoziS> Hey guys!
<elo> keep trying until i get sumthin?
<MetaMorfoziS> Thanks, the /etc/rc.local stuff worked
<MetaMorfoziS> now i have a bit more advanced question
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i add a path to sudo's $PATH?
<ActionParsnip> elo: no, in the config make sure you have network connectivity enabled and yuo will get a NIC which will pick up DHCP if you use it
<ActionParsnip> MetaMorfoziS: sudo isnt a user
<elo> when i hit settings, i get this: Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i know
<MetaMorfoziS> i added to /etc/profile, and /root/.profile
<ActionParsnip> elo: then get web searching :D
<MetaMorfoziS> that's work as a normal user
<MetaMorfoziS> but not as sudo
<MetaMorfoziS> i added /opt/bin because i have my scripts here, and i linked firefox etc here too
<MetaMorfoziS> but sudo somethinginoptbin.sh says command not found
<MetaMorfoziS> but the lol, that it autocompletes some<tab>:)
<MetaMorfoziS> just it isn't found...
<Agent_bob> MetaMorfoziS in gdm   one can use  /etc/gdm/factory-gdm.conf:# contains "SUROOT=<pathvalue>".
<Agent_bob> let me look.
<MetaMorfoziS> but what if i'm from cli
<MetaMorfoziS> (no x)
<MetaMorfoziS> i need a more general stuff
<Agent_bob> let me look.
<MetaMorfoziS> thanks
<Agent_bob>  /etc/login.defs:# Three items must be defined:  MAIL_DIR, ENV_SUPATH, and ENV_PATH.
<elo> it shows me 4 Adapter types 2 PC Net and 2 Intels
<MetaMorfoziS> eh:)
<MetaMorfoziS> yeah i was also here
<ActionParsnip> elo: does one have a default gateway?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have : ENV_SUPATH      PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin
<MetaMorfoziS> and it's still not works
<MetaMorfoziS> i thin su !=sudo
<ActionParsnip> su == switch user
<MetaMorfoziS> anyways, it isn't solves the problem:/
<elo> ActionParsnip, There's "Adaptor Type" and "Attach To"
<ActionParsnip> elo: im in over my head now bro. id get websearching a bit
<elo> k, thanks bro
<Agent_bob> MetaMorfoziS do;  sudo # and in that shell;  echo $PATH
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo -s you mean?
<Agent_bob> MetaMorfoziS no.
<Agent_bob> just sudo
<MetaMorfoziS> simple sudo says it's --help
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo echo $PATH
<Agent_bob> ok  sudo /bin/bash
<MetaMorfoziS> has /opt/bin
<MetaMorfoziS> that's too
<Agent_bob> no   "sudo echo $PATH"   that will expand before it su'z
<Agent_bob> i don't know anyway to protect $* from shell expansion with sudo  so   sudo /bin/bash   then echo $PATH    and see what it has.
<MetaMorfoziS> i tried^^
<MetaMorfoziS> it has /oopt/bin too
<Agent_bob> and maybe vanella   sudo    only works for root.  idk.
<Agent_bob> MetaMorfoziS and your exact problem is ?
<Agent_bob> which 'command'   shows it in /opt/bin  ?
<MetaMorfoziS> exactly http://paste.ubuntu.com/35064/
<MetaMorfoziS> it's just a test... but it shows the problem well
<Agent_bob> and was this a typo ?   <MetaMorfoziS> it has /oopt/bin too
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> /opt/bin what i wanted
<MetaMorfoziS> mhz is in /opt/bin/mhz
<Agent_bob> MetaMorfoziS    which mhz   for me please.
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@meeeta:~$ which mhz
<MetaMorfoziS> /opt/bin/mhz
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@meeeta:~$ sudo which mhz
<Agent_bob> MetaMorfoziS and    sudo which mhz    also.
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> nothing returns
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> hold a sec.
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, thank you
<Agent_bob> MetaMorfoziS    sudo -i which mhz
<MetaMorfoziS> it's ok
<Agent_bob> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm sudo -i do the job
<MetaMorfoziS> it's works
<Agent_bob> k is that all you need ?
<MetaMorfoziS> nearly
<MetaMorfoziS> but is that impossiible to leave -i?
<MetaMorfoziS>  The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the com‐
<MetaMorfoziS>            mand is being run as.
<MetaMorfoziS> sounds okay... but can be this is the default?
<Agent_bob> ummm no not default.
<Agent_bob> you can use a shell wrapper or alias for that though.
<Agent_bob> in your  ~/.bash_bashrc   for example;   alias sudo='sudo -i'
<Agent_bob> i can't see where that would interfear with any normal operations
<Agent_bob> MetaMorfoziS i'm puzzeled by one post "<MetaMorfoziS> but is that impossiible to leave -i?"    what exactly do you mean ?
<MetaMorfoziS> i mean exactly alias sudo='sudo -i' :)
<Agent_bob> ok.   anything else ?
<MetaMorfoziS> to get sudo etc work...
<MetaMorfoziS> nothing, thank you it works like charm:)
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<ActionParsnip> gotta love alias
<Agent_bob> not as well as function tho
<ActionParsnip> !function
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about function
<ActionParsnip> !info function
<ubottu> Package function does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> heh      help function     in a bash shell
<Agent_bob> same as     help alias
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: i get it. Id just make a script personally
<Agent_bob> functions are much faster than scripts and don't require a sub shell
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip here's a lesson in functions.   write a script that will let you cd to a dir and stay there when it exits ???     example attempts might look something like    echo 'cd $*' > testing.sh ;chmod 755 testing.sh ;./testing.sh /  # but as you see you end up where you started not where you cd'd too.
<Agent_bob> and here is the funhction counter part to that.    testing() { cd / ; } ;testing /
<Agent_bob> which does achieve the desired end.
<Agent_bob> and while an alias would also work   notice that one can use multiple commands and variables in a function    but not in an alias
<Agent_bob> well var's not in alias.
<Agent_bob> an example of that might be something like;  alias wait_boo='cat "$@" | less'     <<< that of course will not work as it looks like it should.    this however will  wait_boo2() { cat "$@" | less ; }
<Agent_bob> when one tries to  wait_boo file1 file2 file3     they are stuck waiting for stdin    but wait_boo2 concatinates all three files into the less filter.
<elo> ActionParsnip, thanks again for your help ... i got the network working too
<elo> anybody know what i type into console to see what ports are being used currently?
<Agent_bob> in short  "functions are da bomb"
<Agent_bob> elo sec and i'll pastebin you a script
<elo> another guy messaged me this: lsof -i -nP
<elo> is thi sefficient enough?
<elo> this*
<Agent_bob> umm as root yes i think so
<Agent_bob> as userr no.
<dcorbin_work> What's the correct way with kbuntu to tweak what starts and what doesn't for different init levels.
<Agent_bob> update-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> elo: oh what did you do?
<Agent_bob> elo  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=df18cccd   you can at least play with this
<elo> ActionParsnip, I just chose the pcnet one since the user manual said it was the most common
<elo> and i chose NAT for the Attached To thingy
<ActionParsnip> elo: sweet
<ActionParsnip> elo: makes sense
<elo> I appreciate it Agent_bob
<ActionParsnip> elo: glad you got it sorted man, i like a success story
<dcorbin_work> Agent_bob: thanks.
<Agent_bob> welcome
<dwidmann> dcorbin_work: sysv-rc-conf is nice
<Agent_bob> dwidmann that's not the one that makes wrong dirrectories is it ?  /etc/rc/rc2.d    like that ?
<Agent_bob> there was one that does work in debian stile systems   it's tweeked for redhat stile systems
<Agent_bob> s/does/doesn't/
<elo> agentbob to use the script do i save it as a file and then chmod x ?
<elo> i am not familiar with bash scripts at all
<Agent_bob> elo or just call it with   sh filename
<elo> ok cool
<Agent_bob> ummm also if one uses the "download as text" from pastebin they get M$ markup added to the unix style file    in which case run   dos2unix filename
<Agent_bob> or is it redirrect that...?    dos2unix filename > new_filename
<Agent_bob> i can't remember   if the first dumps the file to stdout  then redir it :)
<elo> i just copied from the edit box below
<elo> and did: pico net
<elo> and then saved it and then sh net
<elo> i know i'm an ubernoob, forgive me
<Agent_bob> ok.    and still you may want to sudo it.
<elo> sudo sh net?
<Agent_bob> yeah
<elo> hehe cant open net
<elo> my mistake
<elo> wrong desktop
<Agent_bob> see some information is not readily avalable to normal users.    that's just part of the way linux is designed to protect itself from .*
<Agent_bob> ok.  i'm out for a while.    if no one else has a cli based Q for me.
<ghostcube> hi there people
<ghostcube> question in kde 4 is there still no kcontrol ?
<ghostcube> cause systemsettings is very worse
<ghostcube> :|
<tim_> hi, alt + f2 isn't workiung anymore, nothing happens and befor the window didn't appear in the front but behind all other windows
<ghostcube> anyone alive :)
<tim_> how do i get alt+f2 working again if nothing happens
<KuMe> Q: Does anyone know how to let firestarter autostart @ startup
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> o
<brandon_> flaccid: I tried to change xorog.conf to look like that, but it is still not located under /dev/js
<josa> i can only use tty shells, any advice how to start X11 or something like that
<josa> or how to google for solutions from shell, ie a cli browser
<Falstaff> What program can I get to dial the phone through the modem?
<unclean> after i install KDE4 from KDE3 how do I get rd of my old KDE3?
<unclean> rid*
<macic_> how do I install widgets? I mean the 'download from internet' doesn't seem to work
<alpha> I'm having a problem getting my combo drive to work correctly in kubuntu, can anyone help?
<icelab> hi
<icelab> i have a question to solve
<icelab> k3b don't allow me to decode in mp3 file amy cd audio
<icelab> sorry of my cd audio
<lzieba> hi everybody! :P
<icelab> ubottu can k3b rip cd audio in mp3 file?
<ubottu> icelab: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icelab> hi izieba
<icelab> nobody use k3b to convert audio cd in mp3 file?
<Githzerai> icelab: Still here? libk3b2-extracodecs
<revolutionize> i have a probem & hope that someone can help me out.  everytime i put avi file to a disk the sound is all messed up can someone help me out???
<amigrave> lately, my system became slower than before. Firefox was (again) slow as hell, switching tabs taking forever and even freezing the system ... Then I rebooted and selected previous kernel (2.6.24-18-generic). Everything came back to normal ! Not sure, but I wonder if nvidia's kernel module for 2.6.24-19 is broken or something.
<icelab> thanks i was googoling to search solution
<revolutionize>  is anyone gonna help me out or what?
<revolutionize>  wtf, u ppl r tell'n me that ur NOT gonna help me out what kind of crap is that!!!
<revolutionize>  i come here to look for help and what do i get NOTH'N!!!
<revolutionize>  wtf is wrong with u ppl, why wont u help ppl in need of help like me
<icelab> have you tried whit the right codec?
<revolutionize>  yes
<danya> hi all .. I need help installing icedtea-gcjwebplugin for Hardy 64bit .. I keep getting an error msg that there are unresolved dependencies ..it depends on openjdk-6-jre ..
<tinin> "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries"   Do you have this same error while trying to launch a kde4 app under kde3?
<revolutionize> no i don't
<revolutionize>  the avi file work's fine on my computer but when i put it to a disk the sound is all messed up, can anyone help me out?
<revolutionize>  i have all the rite codes, but i don't know why the sound would be all messed up though
<Pici> revolutionize: You can try asking in #ubuntu as well, as you aren't getting much of a response here.
<revolutionize>  pici: well i don't seem to be gett'n any help anyway since i have been try'n for the past 2 to 4 day's non stop so wtf point of try'n anywhere else!!!
<matisse> hi, where do I find the files which are saved by flash programs ?
<matisse> im using Firefox 2
<Masteredu> Hello
<Masteredu> can some one help me
<Masteredu> i have installed KDE on my ubuntu
<Masteredu> but it lags
<Masteredu> realy...
<Masteredu> hard
<Masteredu> how can i fix???
<Masteredu> i have 2,9 ghz and 1,5 gb ram
<jtisme> anyone know what repository  kickstart is in
<amigrave> Masteredu: don't know if it's related but recently I had also slow system. Then I realized that using the previous kernel : 2.6.24-18-generic everything was fast again. Don't know if you have the same problem but I think it's related to nvidia's kernel module on 2.6.24-19-generic
<icelab> matisse looking in the preference of firefox
<icelab> or the plugin preference
<Masteredu> lol
<Masteredu> kubuntu
<Masteredu> looks
<Masteredu> fucking good
<Masteredu> omg
<Masteredu> ....
<Masteredu> i mean kde 4.1 looks ultra !!!
<Masteredu> or???
<Masteredu> how you find it
<Masteredu> it looks like windows 9 or more...
<matisse> never seen it :-)
<Masteredu> loool
<Masteredu> then look at my desktop xD
<Masteredu> http://www.gotwig.de/pictures/bildschirm.jpeg
<matisse> nice
<Masteredu> jeah
<Masteredu> this is kde 4
<icelab> very nice
<Masteredu> jeah kde 4 is very good
<Masteredu> :)
<Masteredu> i like it
<Masteredu> what you use?
<Masteredu> gnome?
<Masteredu> or kde 3
<sari75> ciao
<sari75> hi
<Black_Monkey> hi, I was played a song in amarok, and when I went to play the next song, it said "xine was unable to initialise any audio drivers"
<Black_Monkey> s/was/just
<Black_Monkey> and now I can't play any sound
<Black_Monkey> before, it'd been popping up a box saying that some driver wouldn't work, so it was falling back to another... with the same name - but working fine
<Black_Monkey> ah, kubuntu-kde4 channel, nvm
<matisse> Black_Monkey: maybe its because another program was using the sound
<Black_Monkey> matisse: well, amarok had been playing a song... nothing else was using it though
<matisse> both the same file format ?
<Black_Monkey> oh, except maybe kopete message notifications... but I don't think they were playing
<Black_Monkey> yep
<Black_Monkey> but just mp3s
<matisse> which sound daemon are you using ?
<Black_Monkey> I've restarted amarok, restarted alsa
<Black_Monkey> erm.. is alsa the sound daemon?
<matisse> look in kcontrol
<matisse> but alsa is thing I wanted to know
<Black_Monkey> well yes, alsa
<matisse> don't know. is it still a problem ?
<Black_Monkey> yes, can't play anything
<matisse> did you tried to play the file again, is it maybe broken ?
<Black_Monkey> tried playing the file again, and then in mplayer as well
<Black_Monkey> tried playing other files
<Black_Monkey> just gives the error about not being able to use the audio drivers - also gives that when starting amarok
<sari75> i am really disappointed with kubuntu -.-
<Manyfold> why?
<sari75> i think i will go back to ubuntu gee..........
<matisse> Black_Monkey:  google knows about the error message, read the whole article http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za/2007/01/06/xine_was_unable_to_initialise_any_audio_drivers.html
<sari75> Manyfold: i have installed it just now
<matisse> Black_Monkey: maybe you can export or save your collections
<sari75> and have also problem to connect via dsl
<sari75> i was used to ubuntu
<Manyfold> it seems to work
<sari75> then i bought a new laptop with vista
<Black_Monkey> matisse: hmm, except this is happening in other programs, not just amarok :/
<sari75> now i have both
<sari75> vista plus kubuntu
<Black_Monkey> and amarok isn't crashing, like he says - it stays open...
<sari75> -.-
<sari75> Manyfold: yeah but now i have to learn again everything
<sari75> -_________-
<matisse> Black_Monkey: this open shell and type in     killall -s 9 amarok
<grassone> hi
<matisse> s/this/then
<sari75> ash
<Ash-Fox> Yes, sari75?
 * sari75 wants her ubuntu back right now
<sari75> Ash-Fox: what?
<Ash-Fox> I am not responsible for that, sari75.
<sari75> lol
<Black_Monkey> hm ok, but amarok's closing normally anyway
<sari75> Ash-Fox: could kindly help me with the dls connection?
<Black_Monkey> and yeah, same thing happening after doing that and re-opening :/
<sari75> how can i manage it?
<matisse> Black_Monkey: maybe kill some other programs concerning with sound
<matisse> (top oder htop are good programs for that task)
<sari75> Ash-Fox: why it doesnt autodetect the router?
<Ash-Fox> sari75, my DSL stuff has always worked through a router that supported ethernet and/or wireless. So if it's a USB modem thing for DSL. I'm afraid I cannot help you.
<sari75> Ash-Fox: no no wireless
<Ash-Fox> sari75, ethernet?
<gift> [Mass Message] all servers are back online.
<gift> [Mass Message] oops, wrong alias :P
<sari75> Ash-Fox: now i am through ethernet
<Black_Monkey> matisse: like which programs? I'm not familiar with htop - says I don't have it
<Ash-Fox> It's difficult to understand what your problem is then?
<sari75> Ash-Fox: but would like to be wireless
<sari75> dls
<sari75> dsl§
<sari75> gee
<matisse> Black_Monkey: then its possibly easier to restart your ubuntu but first try relogin
<Ash-Fox> That's not DSL related, that's wireless. Anyway, open up konsole and type 'iwconfig', does it show anything or tell you there is no adapters?
<Black_Monkey> hm ok, thanks
<Deepthought> some app´s (dolphin, kdesudo, komunication etc) freeze all the time on input (mouse, typing) and take about a half minute to respond evertytime; what could be wrong ?
<pteague_work> anybody know how to get an ati radeon set up with dual monitor via a y cable?
<Deepthought> pteague_work, easiest to use ati-settings or radeontool
<pteague_work> is that from the drivers direct from ati or in 1 of the repository packages?
<Deepthought> pteague_work, if you installed propr dirvers one or both are already on your system, can´ t remember wich.  Try typing both in konsole
<pteague_work> i've got aticonfig, atieventsd, & atigetsysteminfo.sh :(
<Deepthought> pteague_work, aticonfig should be able to do it I think; you tried ?
<Deepthought> pteague_work, check this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<pteague_work> i really wish they would have bought an nvidia card... *sigh*
<Deepthought> pteague_work, that explains how to do it with xorg.conf, wich is a hassele, but it explains all options very well; also links that lead to the tool-howto´ s if I´ m right
<Deepthought> pteague_work, I use nvidia with nvidia-settings, easy without messing with conf-files, but I know there´ s an equivalent for ati that should make it just as easy, probably radeontool; startup adept and search, should be in there
<Deepthought> pteague_work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544
<matisse> Where do I find the files which are saved by flash programs in Firefox 2 ?
<Deepthought> pteague_work, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/radeontool
<pteague_work> Deepthought: yeah, i have nvidia on my box at home & it was painless...  at work somebody else bought the card & never bothered to ask & they're all windows
<miffed> Under system settings->system administration>paths. I changed the documents path to a folder called "docs" I have on a separate partition, I would have assumed now when I click the document tab on my toolbar that folder would would be opened but the  not the case, I have missed a step else misinterpreted the option?
<BraveSpear> Anyone know if kde-core installs printing support by default?
<matisse> ahh, found it under /home/<user>/.macromedia/Flash_Player/
<Deepthought> pteague_work, yep, radeontool is installable from adept; you should also use flgrx driver
<Deepthought> BraveSpear, yep; you have to install a printer though, else you can only print to a pdf-file
<masteredu> Hello woderfull kubuntu comunity :D
<masteredu> wonderfull ^^
<pteague_work> already using fglrx :)
<pteague_work> brb, updated kernel & made changes to xorg.conf
<masteredu> ?
<masteredu> i have a problem
<masteredu> kde lags a little
<miffed> compared to ?
<masteredu> compared?
<soufiane__> salut
<masteredu> english pls
<masteredu> :)
<BraveSpear> Deepthought: Thanks.. know how to remove printing support? I need to get rid of it for a LivdCD I'm creating for work.
<soufiane__> y a t il ici un forum français
<masteredu> sorry
<masteredu> dont understand
<masteredu> :)
<masteredu> xD
<Deepthought> BraveSpear, why bother ?
<BraveSpear> My management does not want the users to be able to print anything.
<timo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soufiane__> i cherche french froum
<Deepthought> BraveSpear, aha; well, you could let users log in and give them no rights to the printer, that should be easy
<masteredu> question
<masteredu> why my kde 4.1 lags
<gnumm> soufiane__: il y a un forum ubuntu francais, cherches juste sur google ;)
<soufiane__> ok
<masteredu> pls only english
<masteredu> only
<gnumm> i know
<gnumm> he hadn't understand me
<masteredu> why Kubuntu have kde 3? ^^
<Deepthought> masteredu, does it lag on everything or just kdesudo and other kde3 stuff ?
<BraveSpear> Deepthought: Thats a good idea, but my boss doesn't want the users to even think they can try to print.  Removing all references to printers/printing is what they want.
<masteredu> ?
<masteredu> it lags
<masteredu> when i will switch the desktop
<masteredu> folder on my desktop
<masteredu> etc.
<masteredu> i have kde 4 not kde 3
<frybye> Hi - Using kde3 the k-menu has -lost- the entry for this programme (Konversation-) I can only start it by using Dolphin to got to /usr/Bin and double-clicking the konversation script.. what do i hvae to do to get it back in the K-menu??
<Deepthought> BraveSpear, hm...  you could compile a kernel without support for the printerport, that would be wicked ;-), but the printer´ s probably on a network, right ?
<miffed> right click kmenu and select menu editor and add it from there at a guess
<masteredu> can someone help me
<ScorpKing> my usb flash drive keeps on disconnecting but only on this box. here is the output of dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/35107/ - any idea what might be wrong? all my flash drive does the same
<Deepthought> BraveSpear, remove package cups, and the other print-stuff that I forgot the names of; search in adept on the word print, see what packages you run into and try removing them ? (careful !)
<frybye> miffed: right i figured that myself but it wants a load of Input i dont know about? 1 - command? 2- working directory?
<masteredu> pls help me
<masteredu> i have 1 ,5 gb ram and 2.9 ghz
<BraveSpear> Deepthought: No, these will be work at home users, connecting to our network through VPN and Citrix.  I have created the LiveCD based on kubuntu with kde-core (kde 3.5), and have disabled automounting of the users HDD and external storage (I hope it works that way, anyway).  My boss only wants them to be able to access Citrix via Firefox web browser and VPN via whatever means I can.
<frybye> I sort of assume the command would be /usr/bin/konversation or...? and which dir is the "working directory?" - (I have the German lang. Kubuntu here - am a Brit in berlin...)
<miffed> well i guess the command is Konversation and the working dir is the path to the konq script u mentioned
<Deepthought> frybye, click right on menubutton and start menu-config (I don´ t know exact name in english), then you can make a new link
<timo> how can I add (a link to) a script to Favorites in K-Menu?
<frybye> Deep - we have already got that far pal...
<timo> cuz Favorites doesn't show up in the menu editor
<Deepthought> BraveSpear, well, sorry, then I´m out of ideas, I´ m not familiar with that sort of stuff...
<BraveSpear> Deepthought: I thought it might be that easy.  Probably just removing cups would work.  I just didn't know if KDE had some extra printing options that I was not aware of.  You've been a help.
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: care to explain you problem again to me? i didn't see your first question
<Deepthought> BraveSpear, I believe there´ s another simpler system as wel, gutenprint springs to mind right now
<type_o>  how can someone convert avi to mpeg?
<Deepthought> type_o, avi is usually already mpeg; but you probably mean the type on a dvd ie VOB ?
<type_o>  rite
<ScorpKing> type_o: ffmpeg can do that for you
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: I was just trying to find out how to remove printing support for my livecd I am creating.  You were a great help to me yesterday, btw.  Thank you very much.
<type_o>  cuz i did install DVD Author Wizard & it does ask for a mpeg video file but i don't know how to convert avi to mpeg though
<type_o>  i'm new with linux & only have used linux for about 3 day's i know very little here & there but NOT enough to get by
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: anytime. uhm.. i also think removing cups will help. another way might be to just deny all printing
<BraveSpear> type_o: welcome to Linux.. you were probably the same way with Windows when you first started.  Don't worry, you'll pick it up soon enough.
<frybye> miffed: ok thanks pal - I have not quite got it in the right part of the menu (Internet) but it is ok where it is - right at the top... heheh
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: Thats what I was thinking.  I just didn't know if kde had some extra printing subsytems installed that I wasn't aware of.  I've been using Linux for a couple of years but I still have a lot to learn.
<type_o>  yeah i already did install a few thing's here & there i know linux is lot more complexed than window's but since i like use'n linux i think i'm gonna stay use'n linux but there r something's that i don't know how to do like converting avi to mpeg, converting avi to dvd thing's like that, so can anyone help me out???
<frybye> I have a new ? - I tried to install some market-search proggy for linux from a rpm with alien and there were a load of fault reports - ie that amd64 system not supported (which I have-) it still produced a folder on the desktop which will not let me send it to the trashcan.. how can I do that - it says "access denied"
<type_o>  yeah i already did install a few thing's here & there i know linux is lot more complexed than window's but since i like use'n linux i think i'm gonna stay use'n linux but there r something's that i don't know how to do like converting avi to mpeg, converting avi to dvd thing's like that, so can anyone help me out???
<frybye> I tried in a terminal with sudo rm foldername but then it just says - cant do that cos it is a folder...
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: same here and i'm still learning every day. i guess it will never stop. ;) i'm pretty sure there are some other kde printing packages. i think figuring out how to disable everything will be a lot better. for egsample, there is also print to pdf
<timo> frybye: use rm -rf
<timo> sudo rm -rf ....
<type_o>   how can i put avi to dvd???
<frybye> tks timo...
<timo> frybye: yw
<Jony> hi, i cant get any usb device to work, is anyone intrested in helping me?
<timo> Jony: did you update your system? what version are you using?
<BraveSpear> type_o: try here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-create-video-dvds.html
<frybye> yeahhh! gone gone gone.. heheh
<timo> good :)
<timo> -r means recursive, -f means delete folder
<Jony> time: latest i guess can i PM u log from dmesg | grep -i hci that might help solve the problem?
<frybye> a bug*er that this proggy cant be used though - it is real usefull - I do have it on another box running the "enemy-empires' os" but that is a bummer... heheh
<miffed> timo: I never use the -f just -r and yet the folder still gets deleted
<timo> miffed: ok, thanks, that's interesting :)
<sebastian__> how do i unlock the package manager thing so i can open it? cause it crashed
<frybye> timo: miffed -r = recursive or...?
<timo> Jony: you can do that, but I am quite new to Kubuntu as well, so I'm not sure if I can help you
<miffed> yeh recursive
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<frybye> ok - I was on a linux course a couple of weeks ago - but my old brain/memory is as addeled as can be ... heheh
<frybye> c u folks in a bit - bye now and tks...
<sebastian__> thx
<ScorpKing> frybye: man pages and reading online is the best course you'll get. ;)
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: Do you know anything about customization files for Firefox?
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: not really but being open source it should be easy to figure out :)
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: I need to have Firefox as the default browser on my livecd, and any links I place on the desktop open up automatically in firefox, not konqueror as it is doing now.
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: I don't know of any way to remove Konqueror without kde getting all hosed up.
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: that will be part of the kde config. it might be in .kde/share/config/
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: if you ever give me a cd without konq i might be upset ;)
<Falstaff> Is there an easy to install modem program ...??
<Falstaff> Is there an easy to install modem?
<ScorpKing> Falstaff: i use wvdial. what do you need to do?
<ScorpKing> Falstaff: ah, sudo wvdialconf
<masteredu> can someone help me
<masteredu> my kde lags a little
<ScorpKing> Falstaff: it will create /etc/wvdial.conf that you can edit and the just run sudo wvdial and you should be online
<Serega> hi there
<masteredu> hey
<masteredu> :(
<masteredu> why no one help
<Serega> can I ask here about intrepid?
<Serega> masteredu: hey
<Serega> what's up?
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: I'll make sure to leave konqueror in for any cd's I give you lol
<bazhang> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Falstaff> ScorpKIng I will give it a try ...
<bazhang> Serega, in #ubuntu+1
<masteredu> give it a German Kubuntu chanelß
<Serega> ugh, yep, thanks!
<BraveSpear> masteredu: kde lagging could be from a lot of different scenarios.  what type of computer are you running on?
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: hehe.. what i useually do is create a new user, change the things i want and the see what config files was recently edited.
<Serega> masteredu: how can I help you?
<Jony> can anyone help me out, i cant get a single usb device to connect.
<masteredu> serega , i will ask in german help maybe they can help me
<masteredu> they dont answer :(
<Falstaff> ScorpKing I tried it and it can't find my modem ... I assume I need a modem driver ...
<masteredu> can some one help me??
<ScorpKing> Jony: i have the same problem
<ScorpKing> Falstaff: most likely yes. look at www.linmodems.org
<miffed> Jony: I guess a good starting point would be are the devices showing up when you type lsusb in terminal? and specifically what devices you tring to connect
<miffed> btw p mst nobie user on plant so take my advice with pinch of salt
<miffed> :/
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: trying to find the .kde/share/config folder.. is that in the /home folder?
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: another place default setting are kept is in /etc/defaults/ btw
<ScorpKing> yes
<masteredu> help me plsss
<Serega> masteredu: don't ask for "help", just ask
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: /home/<user>/.kde/shar......
<masteredu> i have allready ask how can i fix it that kde dont lag
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: ahh.. apt-get remove --purge cupsys  appears to work well
<miffed> masteredu: upgrade hardware?
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: lovely. why don't you want printing anyways?
<masteredu> miffed how you mean
<masteredu> i have 1,5 gb ram and 2,9 ghz
<Serega> masteredu: what exactly lag?
<pteague_work> ok, i'm finally getting 2 different x sessions in the 2 different monitors... although i'd prefer twinview (boo ati)...  the problem is i can't seem to get the screens to do anything larger than 1024x768 & i know they'll do 1280x1024
<BraveSpear> Corporate policy for the organization I support.  Has to do with PCI compliance (PCI = payment card industry, eg Visa, amex, etc).. no ability for credit card information to be reproduced when the user has access to it -- can't print it, save it, etc..
<masteredu> it dont go sofort
<faileas> BraveSpear: you'd want to remove printscreen as well ;p
<sebastian__> has anyone here use a hex editor ?
<sebastian__> used
<masteredu> with the mouse when i change the location
<miffed> BraveSpear: how do you prevent screenshot with digicam?
<pteague_work> nm, think i got 'em
<miffed> or mobile phone cam
<BraveSpear> faileas: Sssh.. my boss might hear you and want me to remove that as well :D
<faileas> BraveSpear: remove what? <halo>
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: there are hundreds of ways to save info like that. anly disableling printing will not work
<jtisme> sebastian__, i use vim for hex editing
<sebastian__> can u help me with just 1 thing?
<ScorpKing> jtisme: hex editing? is the a way to make it display the binary or asm code?
<jtisme> sebastian__, sure if i can
<sebastian__> it says i have to search for, 0x130BB5 bit, and change the value 75 to 74, how can i do that?
<sebastian__> i dont even know where the value is
<jtisme> ScorpKing, yes
<jtisme> sebastian__, what gave you that message
<BraveSpear> ScorpingKing, all: I know that and my boss knows that.. its part of due diligence and PCI compliance... mitigating the risk the "rogue" employee may bring to the organization.. if a case goes to court, the company could say "We did everything we could do to prevent this."  It won't stop an employee from writing the cc# down, taking pics of the screen with a cam, etc.. but I did what I could.
<sebastian__> its for a game :p
<Falstaff> ScorpKing my idea is to get a modem and install it ... any ideas about what is best how about an external serial port one??
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: and disabling printing will be a major part. Most users won't know how to use print screen, etc.
<jtisme> sebastian__, looks like they are saying the  1248181  bit in the program needs to be changed but one bit would not be > 1 so they may mean byte
<BraveSpear> Here in our call center, we hire a lot of bottom-feeders.. lowest common denominator sort.
<ScorpKing> Falstaff: i bought an internal modem a while ago that had linux drivers on the cd but i can't remember what make or model it was. all i know is that you defenately get them. google it
<BraveSpear> ie: not the brightest fish in the barrell ;)
<miffed> hmm I wonder if it possible to have some program running which could obscure a screenshot with analogue or digitla camaera but be invisable to naked eye
<sebastian__> ok thx jtisme
<Falstaff> Scorpking thanks!
<jtisme> sebastian__, need clarification as to bit or byte
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: does removing cups also remove pdf printing?
<sebastian__> it says bit
<miffed> I got pat pending :)
<jtisme> sebastian__, ok hold on a sec
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: you might also want to check that ksnapshot is not installed
<sebastian__> ok
<jtisme> sebastian__, a bit value is either 0 or 1  you would have to have at least 7 bits to have the value 74 or 75
<sebastian__> and what does that mean? :P
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: Thx.. thats the kind of info I need. If I can get away with just Firefox/Citrix/VPN installed on the thing, it would be almost exactly what my boss wants.. but what my boss wants and whats possible haven't always been the same
<jtisme> sebastian__, based on  0x130BB5 it would mean a change to byte (word) 312045 in your program not easy to do but doable
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: haha.. if i think of anything else i'll let you know
<jtisme> sebastian__, using vim hex mode you would have to find the 312045th word
<jtisme> sebastian__,  and change that word
<sebastian__> but u can search
<jtisme> sebastian__, yes you can search but the value 74 could exist in a lot of other places besides the 312045th word in the binary file
<sebastian__> the value is 75 and im supposed to change it to 74
<jtisme> sebastian__, do you know about the split command?
<sebastian__> hehe no
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: You know anything about KVPNC? I'm running vpnc from a desktop icon that opens a terminal window for users to put in their login info, but doesn't have any visual means of user verifying that vpn is connected or disconnected. they only thing i've found is kvpnc, but I can't figure out how to configure it from within a chrooted environment
<jtisme> sebastian__, oh boy, are you new to linux?
<BraveSpear> is there a way to run these apps from with chroot? maybe redirect to a display? hmmm...
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: sorry i don't know much about it. did you take a look at vnc server?
<sebastian__> i had it about 6 months, but im new to ubuntu :P
<BraveSpear> if so, that would make my job a hella lot easier.
<sebastian__> but im not goot and commands, cause i dont even know where to look to learn them
<sebastian__> good*
<ScorpKing> sebastian__: man <command>
<jtisme> sebastian__, what is the name of the game and how large is the binary file
<sebastian__> but i dont know the command name :P
<BraveSpear> vnc is something we're thinking about for remote controlling users. vpn is for virtual private network (secure tunnel over the internet to our network)
<sebastian__> its 501 mb
<BraveSpear> sebastian_: also try apropos
<sebastian__> 6.6 mb is the file
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: i think searching the internet for chroot might help a lot.
<pteague_work> nope, that didn't work as planned... i still can only seem to get 1024x768 instead of 1280x1024
<jtisme> sebastian__, can you hold on a minute i need to take a restroom break for about 10min
<sebastian__> ya
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: the thin client setup in edubuntu use chroot btw ;)
<ScorpKing> sebastian__: take a look at www.linuxcommand.org
<sebastian__> thx :D
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: I will look into that definitely.
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: I did find something re: running an app from within a chrooted environment..
<BraveSpear> export DISPLAY=localhost0:0
<BraveSpear> then I can launch apps from the command line..
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: awesome. have a link?
<BraveSpear> this could be an AWESOME help.
<BraveSpear> ScorpKing: yeah.. http://www.brianmadden.com/content/article/How-to-create-a-custom-thin-client-Knoppix-boot-CD-with-the-Citrix-ICA-client
<jtisme> sebastian__, what is the name of the game
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: thanks. will it not be easier to make a linux disk with only the apps you need?
<sebastian__> jtistme: Penumbra: black plague.
<BraveSpear> it would, but one of the requirements of the project is for the cd to boot from the most different types of pc's as possible.. knoppix has had problems booting from some of our pc's here, but I have had 100% success with this distro.
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: ok so for egsample. remove the desktop and all gui apps. install a very small (mostly useless) desktop system and add only the few apps that you need
<jtisme> sebastian__, i have a chemo treatment in 1 hour i will look up penumbra later this after noon and see if i can find the problem and get back to you with the solution
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: other than kde there are fluxbox, xfce and so on
<sebastian__> ok thx :D
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: i have to go away for a while but i'll be back later
<oscar> español
<oscar> español
<oscar> español
<oscar> español
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> following a few web sites i've seen that you need sun-java6-plugin for firefox3, but i can't see this at repos.. any extra apt source needed?
<Freddy2> neither anything related to java web start (javaws)
<Freddy2> (i'm on hardy)
<miffed> I install kubuntu restricted extras that install the java support for ff as far as I know
<Freddy2> hmm it seems there's a "problem" with 64 bits systems..
<Guest42337> #ubuntu-tr
<Guest42337> #pardus
<Guest42337> #pardus
<Guest42337> #pardusgeyik
<Heinz-L-Mann> hey
<tsuna27> why should I use linux
<tsuna27> join #ubuntu
<Heinz-L-Mann> because its fun!
<tsuna27> anything else
<BraveSpear> taun27: its free, less resource intensive (typically), more customizable...
<Heinz-L-Mann> more secure
<Heinz-L-Mann> and fun ;)
<BraveSpear> hilarity ensues
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear, Heinz-L-Mann: if anyone ask you that question again tell them to watch Revolution OS ;)
<Heinz-L-Mann> lol
<BraveSpear> I haven't seen that yet.
<ScorpKing> BraveSpear: it's a must see if you use linux
<miffed> Not even seen revolution 01
<BraveSpear> know where i can watch it? is it on youtube?
<miffed> gah its a S not a 5 damn screen too far away
<pgib> Hey - is there some way to remove all kde3 pacakges where a kde4 package is already installed?? Or is this a manual one-by-one ordeal?
<pteague_work> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<roldyx> hello.. I have a own-kernel.. and when I boot lvms appears INACTIVE and they arent mounted..
<frybye> BraveSpear: the film has a trailer that can be accessed via the wickipeia entry.. --> google---
<roldyx> but if I execute /etc/init.d/udev restart.. all LVMs put ACTIVE.. why?
<pgib> anyone know how to remove kde 3?? I guess that is really what I'm looking for
<Heinz-L-Mann> check the wiki ...
<Heinz-L-Mann> its not that hard at all
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> qq
<Heinz-L-Mann> hey
<ActionParsnip> I use fluxbox, if i uninstall kwin will I still get a desktop if I reboot?
<ActionParsnip> i use kde apps in fluxbox and i'm trying to skim my system down
<pgib> Heinz-L-Mann: searched wiki for delete kde,  remove kde, and uninstall kde.  no results
<Heinz-L-Mann> hmm
<Heinz-L-Mann> i would first install kde4 and then uninstall kde3
<Heinz-L-Mann> you aren't german are you ?
<pgib> Yeah, I already installed kde4
<Heinz-L-Mann> hmm i know there is a tut in the german wiki.. but its offline atm..
<pgib> I'm just looking to uninstall kde3 - but can't figure out how without possibly uninstalling kde4 as well
<pgib> No, I'm not German
<miffed> I tried the kubuntu kde4 distro when first released and to be honest hated the desktop and menu system  prob changed a lot since then
<Heinz-L-Mann> hmm
<Heinz-L-Mann> i would translate it for you but as i said there is a gateway prob atm
<brandon_> flaccid: R U there?
<pgib> miffed: yes kde4.1 is quite different
<pgib> ok -  so I guess the moral of the story is, I need to have them side-by-side for now
<Heinz-L-Mann> sorry got to go
<pgib> I guess I will just manuall uninstall the hundred or so packages
<Heinz-L-Mann> add me in jabber and ill help ya in two hours ;)
<Heinz-L-Mann> ernesto@jabber.ccc.de
<drabina> hi all, has kubuntu based on kde 3.5 long term support?
<Schorfi> no
<pteague_work> http://pastebin.com/d77fd4f & i'm still getting 1024x768... although in Monitor & Display it's allowing me to select 2048x768... why i don't know as this monitor's max is 1280x1024
<mizipzor> no matter how many virtual desktops i set, it always displays two
<mizipzor> ... i rightclick the virtual desktop panel to change the number of desktops
<mustang62> Господа Всем привет
<mustang62> никто не подскажет как запустить CDrom в ubuntu на ноуте Prestigio
<ScorpKing> !ru | mustang62
<ubottu> mustang62: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Taggnostr> hello
<ScorpKing> mustang62: спросить в #ubuntu-ru Возможно, они могут понять
<Taggnostr> i was editing /etc/groups and now i'm not part of the admin group anymore, and sudo doesn't recognize me anymore, is there a way to fix it without reboot and fix it from the root shell?
<ScorpKing> Taggnostr: if you are root now yes
<ScorpKing> Taggnostr: adduser <youruser> admin
<Taggnostr> no, i logged off after the edit and now i logged in again with my normal user
<Taggnostr> if there's no way to do it, how can i reboot in the root shell ?
<Schorfi_> Taggnostr: reboot
<Taggnostr> is there some key to press while it's loading to access some menu?
<Taggnostr> and will it ask me some password to access the root shell?
<madagascar> #Leo4All
<duesentreib> hallo
<duesentreib> hello?
<miffed> I got 3 desktops scattered throughout my home, if I copy over .mozilla folder to each desktop after a clean install would that give me all my favourites and extensions on all desktops, is there any problems with this method?
<Taggnostr> miffed, on the mozilla site there are tutorials for that
<miffed> beyonfd what I have just described?
<Taggnostr> backup the profile should be enough, the extensions are saved there, the favorites and passwords as well
<miffed> is it not that simple?
<Taggnostr> copying the whole .mozilla dir could include other settings that you don't want or that are related to your machine only
<Taggnostr> is better to install a new ff and import the old profile
<pteague_work> i can get 1280x1024 using the radeon driver, but i can't get it to do dual monitor...  or i can get dual monitor to work using the fglrx driver, but then i'm stuck with 1024x768 as max resolution - yuck
<miffed> Taggnostr: I need this to occur automatically and be synced every minute if possible to keep consitency, all desktops are kubuntu and have the same layoout and user name password
<Taggnostr> i know there's a way to have the linux and window profile synced, doing it with only linuxs should be even easier
<Taggnostr> try to ask on #firefox@irc.mozilla.org
<miffed> k thnx will do , everything seems to be working ok just need to be sure i am not setting meself up for a fall in the future
<ubuntu__> bonsoir a tous
<NumberI> hello
<NumberI> torrent don't work
<NumberI> azures says: NAT - Connection to 79.120.41.19:62000 (your computer) refused.
<NumberI> and that about all ports
<NumberI> where can i find firewall and repair it?
<justs0me> where do i find shutdown log messages?
<Serega> NumberI: by default no firewalled ports in ubuntu, afaik
<Serega> NumberI: maybe it is your ISP-related issue
<NumberI> here was mandriva linux before
<Serega> justs0me: should be in /var/log/syslog
<NumberI> and there are no problems with torrent
<NumberI> *were
<jussi01> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Serega> NumberI: try "sudo iptables -L"
<Serega> this will show you all firewall rules
<Serega> and default policies
<Serega> (should be all ACCEPT)
<NumberI> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<NumberI> target     prot opt source               destination
<Serega> yep
<NumberI> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<NumberI> target     prot opt source               destination
<Serega> what torrent client?
<NumberI> azures,ktorrent
<NumberI> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<NumberI> target     prot opt source               destination
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Serega> yup, thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<NumberI> any ideas?
<monk3y> Hello, Anyone know how do i mount an .IMG file ? Thanks
<Serega> NumberI: try UPnp
<Serega> *UPnP
<Serega> monk3y: img from MacOSX ?
<NumberI> yes, i tryed this, as plugin for ktorrent or azures
<Serega> NumberI: does it work?
<monk3y> mm?
<monk3y> It's Fallout 2.img if that makes it any clearier
<Serega> monkey: what actually is your .IMG file?
<Serega> ah, ok
<Serega> let's consider it usual ISO image...
<NumberI> no, that problem again "NAT Îøèáêà - Connection to 79.120.41.19:59210 (your computer) refused."
<Serega> monk3y: sudo mount -oloop fallout_best_rpg.img /path/to/mountpoint
<monk3y> Thanks mate! ill give it a shot
<Serega> monk3y: :)
<Serega> NumberI: where do you get this message?
<monk3y> umm, it said this:
<monk3y> http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot14fb8.png
<NumberI> nat/firewall test in azures
<Serega> monk3y: slash the space in the mountpoint ("Fallout\ 2")
<Serega> or it is considered as an extra argument
<monk3y> oh ok
<monk3y> thanks again :)
<Serega> np :)
<monk3y> I think i failed again lol
<monk3y> monk3y@Masiina:~$ sudo mount -o loop Fallout_2.img /Home/Monk3y/Fallout\ 2
<monk3y> Fallout_2.img: No such file or directory
<Serega> NumberI: never used azureus :( try to play with ktorrent and UPnP. Or you can test an incoming connection in some other way
<Serega> NumberI: e.g. by running FTP, or etc
<NumberI> i used ktorrent and there were  this problem
<Serega> monk3y: hmmm... looks like there is no Fallout_2.img =)
<Serega> did you use TAB key for fiel name completion?
<NumberI> and as i say, in mandriva all was ok
<lascar> how do I enable bluetooth support?
<monk3y> Serega: http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot15jb7.png
<Serega> lascar: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<Serega> NumberI: look at the "netstat -ln"
<Serega> is your torrent client present here?
<lascar> Serega: do I have to run that each boot?
<lascar> serega: what's the point of kbluetoothd?
<Serega> lascar: actually this service should be run by default
<Serega> lascar: I guess it should serve incoming bluetooth events on the high level
<lascar> serega: so there's no need to install obex?
<Serega> lascar: nope, it should be all set afaik
<jd> help
<jd> help
<jd> need driver sis 671
<Serega> monk3y: hey, learn the commandline!)
<lascar> serega: ok, thanx.
<Serega> you are performing that command in the your home folder
<monk3y> Serega: ok =P im pretty new with linux, always used the eezmod windows
<Serega> monk3y: type "cd Fall"
<Serega> and press TAB key
 * Serega waits or "wow, what a magic!"
<Serega> :)
<jd> help help
 * lascar chuckles
<Serega> jd: do not flood, just ask
<jd> ок
<Serega> good :)
<Serega> what's up?
<NumberI> no
<R0b0t1> Would anyone here happen to know the bash command/script that outputs the users hardware and all of that information?
<R0b0t1> Goes something like /exec -o uname ....?
<Serega> R0b0t1: lspci
<R0b0t1> Hmm, that works, except the one I remember printed out more compact information :-D
<Serega> uname -a
<Serega> ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<NumberI> there aren't
<NumberI> *there isn't
<Serega> NumberI: what did you search there?
<Serega> there should  be the port, not the program name
<Serega> and a torrent client must run at the moment
<sredna> hi
<sredna> how can i make aptitude ignore the build in brokenness?
<sredna> it fails upgrading because a packate have unmet dependencies (konqueror-plugins)
<Heinz-L-Mann> the build in brokenness?
<Serega> strange for hardy
<Serega> sredna: you should fix this situation via dpkg --remove
<NumberI> yes, i see port number
<NumberI> tcp6       0      0 :::59210                :::*                    LISTEN
<Serega> NumberI: I could try to connect to you via telnet
<NumberI> why?
<Serega> to test can I reach this port on your IP from the outside, and the we'll look at syslog
<NumberI> ok, what should i do?
<Serega> NumberI: connection refused :)
<Serega> NumberI: dmesg | tail
<Serega> NumberI: and use pastebin, do not flood here :)
<bry3n> #ubuntu-fr
<NumberI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35192/
<Serega> NumberI: looks like I can't help you with this, sorry
<Serega> the log contains no info about any network operations
<NumberI> mb something with iptables?
<njt88> sorry if i'm in the wrong place:please direct me where i should be if so. I'm a newbie, trying to connect my feisty pc to my tv via s-video, but there is nothing showing on my tv. i haven't messed with any drivers or nvidia settings yet. can anyone help?
<Serega> njt88: why do you use so ancient release?
<njt88> if it ain't broke, don't fix it!
<ere4si> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<miffed> njt88: I have used fx5200 nvidiia s-video to tv-out with no problems worked out the box
<Serega> wrong for linux, imho
<miffed> I only use TV dont have a monitor :/
<gokturk> #
<gokturk> #ubuntu-tr
<Guest73432> #pardus
<Guest73432> #pardusgeyik
<njt88> which channel on my tv should the picture be on? SVHS?
<miffed> yep on mine svhs gives colour picture
<miffed> I use a s-video to scart adaptor
<miffed> AV gives me a black n white picture
<njt88> that's what I have too...but there is nothing. do I need to change my drivers do you think?
<miffed> mine works out the box since breezy without any changes at all,
<miffed> I dont have a vga connected at all and installed through TV
<NumberI> Ñåðåãà? à íà ðóññêîì?
<eagles0513875> NumberI: what language u after
<njt88> well, i have my monitor connected by VGA, and an S-video to tv. do you think then that it might be some nvidia settings that I need to change so that it recognises the tv?
<miffed> if you have VGA attached I would disconnect cable and try with s-video only after a restart
<miffed> d u want twin monitrs or nly TV?
<NumberI> what u can say about iptables? can it refuse ports?
<miffed> do you want to run on VGA and TV or just TV?
<njt88> i just want to be able to watch movies on my tv - it's ok with me if they show on both monitor and tv at the same time
<njt88> I want to be able to have both VGA and TV connected at the same time. don't care if I have to switch, or if they both show images at the same time
<miffed> if I attach a VGA to my PC it then mirrors what I have on TV
<njt88> that is what I would like, if possible
<miffed> This worked for me without making any changes at all, it does not even require the nvidia drivers
<nessuno> hi
<njt88> ok, well I'll try taking out the VGA and seeing if I can get the image on my TV, then plug the VGA back in
<miffed> yup make sure reboot thugh it should show up on yur TV
<miffed> what card u got ?
<njt88> ok, well I'll try it
<njt88> nvidia g forse 6600 i think
<barbaro> #cultura
<barbaro> sorry
<miffed> njt88: when you restart PC with s-video you should at least see your BIOS screen
<miffed> so the OS does not really come into to it to start with
<njt88> ok, thanks. do you mean on my tv?
<miffed> yup
<miffed> then at the least you know your cable and Tv are workin fine
<njt88> ok, thanks that's great advice. I'll try that as the first step
<miffed> np only just realised it meself :P
<njt88> ok, well thanks for all you help miffed. appreciate it
<miffed> no worries hope it helps
<njt88> me too!!
<matisse> hi, there is a package called kompare-kde4. Is there an alternative for kde3 ?
<matisse> actually I'm searching a good diff tool
<matisse> (graphical)
<matisse> !diff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diff
<Daisuke-Laptop> !kompare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompare
<traqn> hi to all
<traqn> i need some help
<traqn> first sorry about my english
<matisse> start explaining...
<traqn> i just installed ubuntu
<traqn> with beryl
<matisse> IN ONE LINE
<lenea> hey everyone. could you please tell me what to use in order to play .rmvb files in kubuntu?
<traqn> but have some errors
<engineer> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<traqn> something with aqurine
<matisse> traqn: stop
<traqn> ok
<matisse> traqn: read !enter
<matisse> !enter
<engineer> damn bulgarians
<traqn> sorry
<Freddy2> lenea: maybe.. real player?
<miffed> I install kubuntu restricted all the ugly plugins and somewhere along the way it install support for realplayer
<Freddy2> maybe mplayer too
<barbaro> hi,,,,,somebody talk italian
<lenea> Freddy2 : well real player doesn't show up in adept list. with mplayer i couldn't get them to play, i don't know why
<moviz> bonsoir
<engineer> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<matisse> traqn: still typing ? :-)
<traqn> no
<traqn> i stopped
<barbaro> grazie te
<moviz> why dont you spek french
<kekko> what's the easiest to install email server (just to send test mail from php..)?
<matisse> traqn: explain your problem in 1-2 lines
<jslinformatica> oi
<moviz> fuck it
<moviz> porn-w.org
<Freddy2> lenea: only avaible in 32-bit systems
<engineer> kekko apt-cache search php mail
<moviz> lol
<Daisuke-Laptop> because this isn't the french channel
<lenea> Freddy2 : well i am 32-bit
<jslinformatica> oi
<moviz> ah ok
<Daisuke-Laptop> !fr | moviz
<ubottu> moviz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<traqn> 1 my beryl don't start with the OS and somethimes (after 10 min.) gives me an error something with aquarineo , this is my first linux
<miffed> !sendmail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail
<moviz> porn-w.rg
<moviz> prg
<moviz> org
<njt88> <miffed> thanks very much - it worked straight out of the box, as you said it would. really appreciate your help - i was overthinking things!
<Freddy2> lenea: you can also check the binary file at real player's website http://www.real.com/realcom/R?href=http://forms.real.com/real/player/download.html?f=unix/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<lenea> Freddy2 : thanks, i'll check it out now
<matisse> traqn: you should give the exact error message
<traqn> ok
<matisse> could be helpful
<traqn> private matisse?
<traqn> chat
<miffed> njt88: np thnx for letting me know it worked
<njt88> now worries mate. all the best
<miffed> you can tweak ure xorg.conf to make it look better now :)
<awry> can anyone help me confirm a bug in kfontview-1.1 (kde4.1)?
<awry> the otf files downloaded from here http://www.cthulhulives.org/toybox/PROPDOCS/FreeFonts.html
<awry> are not rendered by kfontview in kde-4.1 (just shows a blank window)
<Serega> awry: I am
<awry> though they open normally in kfontview in 3.5.9
<Serega> but I'm not sure it is for #kubuntu channel
<awry> Serega: why not?  it could be a bug in the kde-4.1 packages
<awry> Serega: where else should i ask?
<Serega> at #kubuntu-devel I guess, but let's stay here
<awry> ok
 * Serega is reproducing
 * awry wonders if it's all opentype fonts, or just these?
 * awry is beginning to suspect it is *all* fonts
 * jhutchins_wk has wasted many hours on fonts, going right back to hand set lead type.
<Serega> awry: it works for me: KDE4.1, kfontview 1.1, kubuntu intrepid
<Daisuke-Laptop> jhutchins_wk: that's the only way to go.  two cases of lead slugs.
<Serega> I have tried several fonts from the archive
<awry> Serega: that's interesting... i've now tried some ttfs and i get the same result
<awry> i'm running hardy, but the kde4 pkgs are the same, no?
<Serega> no
<Serega> all intrepid packages do not have -kde4 suffix
<Serega> and maybe something else
<Serega> most likely something else
<awry> hmm
<awry> i wonder if i'm missing some key library/package?
<awry> kdebase-workspace-bin has all deps and suggests satisfied...
<lenea> hey everyone. can anyone please help in playing .rmvb files? i have tried vlc, mplayer. real player doesn't show up in adept and the binary isn't good either. i'm using kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4. please help. thanks
<awry> anyone running kde-4.1 on hardy care to test my kfontview issue?
<awry> lenea: rmvb is a realnetworks codec
<lenea> awry : so what should i do?
<awry> you could try the free helix-player
<awry> but you might need realplayer
<awry> (e.g. there may not be a free version of the codec)
<lenea> awry : i will try helix(although i heard that doesn't work either), as for real player..i cannot install it
<awry> http://www.real.com/linux
<Serega> awry: try at #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> !realplayer | lenea
<ubottu> lenea: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RG-NewGuy> trying to install mplayer on kubuntu
<RG-NewGuy> the machine with kubuntu has no internet access
<Daisuke-Laptop> that could prove to be tricky
<RG-NewGuy> is there a .zip somewhere with all the .debs required?
<RG-NewGuy> and i mean (ALL) the debs
<RG-NewGuy> yeah its been a real pain
<RG-NewGuy> so far i've been dl one dependacy
<RG-NewGuy> try again
<RG-NewGuy> then get the other
<HighHo> RG-NewGuy: are they not on the cd?
<RG-NewGuy> i downloaded kubuntu from online
<RG-NewGuy> then burned it to dvd
<RG-NewGuy> not much came with it
<RG-NewGuy> i'm about to delete and try again
<RG-NewGuy> b/c somehow i lost amarok
<RG-NewGuy> however when i got it i couldn't play mp3's
<RG-NewGuy> can't watch vids
<RG-NewGuy> so yeah, its been a lot of d/l.ing
<HighHo> RG-NewGuy: Use the CD as your repo source and try and apt-get install mplayer - for playback of mp3's you need codecs installed
<HighHo> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RG-NewGuy> highho, are you telling me that the 700mb cd, didn't install all its packages?
<nusakan> Hi, if anyone remembers, I was on here a little over a week ago trying to format a new external hard drive. Well, I just got the replacement and was wondering if someone could hold my hand and give me some step-by-step instructions so I don't frak it up again?
<BluesKaj> RG-NewGuy, not all packages or required codecs are included for leagal reasons
<BluesKaj> err legal
<RG-NewGuy> BluesKaj, with that being said that would imply they packages would not be on the cd correct?
<BluesKaj> well, parts of packages and yes a lot of the media packages aren't total (like libdvdcss2 for playing commercial dvds etc)
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | RG-NewGuy
<ubottu> RG-NewGuy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rabiddachshund> How can I get ~/.kde/Autostart to execute a bash script instead of opening it in kate?
<ActionParsnip> rabiddachshund:  chmod u+x <script>
<RG-NewGuy> BluesKaj back to my orginal problem (machine with kubuntu = no internet access)
<BluesKaj> wireless or wired ?
<RG-NewGuy> none
<RG-NewGuy> zero
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: you need it to get setup ironically enough
<rabiddachshund> actionparsnip: ty
<ky> hi! I have a Hardy Heron (2.6.24-16) in my Laptop ASUS S200n and dont know how To adjust WIFI
<RG-NewGuy> ?
<BluesKaj> rabiddachshund, don't use autostart for a bash script , use /etc/nit.d
<RG-NewGuy> i'm not following
<ActionParsnip> rabiddachshund: you had a text file, not a script
<RG-NewGuy> ActionParsnip, what do you mean need it to setup?
<rabiddachshund> blueskaj: it's just to open firefox to reddit and amarok to play
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: if you are setting up a pc and ned drivers you need internet access
<rabiddachshund> is there a better way to do this?
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: or is that not what you are trying to do?
<RG-NewGuy> well there is one thing, how do i make my kubuntu detect wireless networks?
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: is your wireless adapter installed ok?
<RG-NewGuy> ActionParsnip its a laptop
<RG-NewGuy> came built in
<guaqua> anyone else having trouble with dns resolving?
<HighHo> !wifi : RG-NewGuy
<ubottu> HighHo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guaqua> mine dies after i've been using the computer for some time
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: ok but does your KUbuntu operating system talk to it?
<RG-NewGuy> ActionParsnip, umm
<HighHo> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RG-NewGuy> ActionParsnip: when i turn it on the bluetooth logo pops up
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: ok we'll do it the easy way. What laptop do yuo have
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: full make and model
<BluesKaj> rabiddachshund, just drag the icon into konqueror /usr/share/autostart, be sure tpo open autostart with : kdesudo konqueror /usr/share/autostart in the Run Command (alt+F2)
<RG-NewGuy> Sony Viao/ model unknown :(
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: ok run lspci
<ActionParsnip> in terminal
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | RG-NewGuy
<ubottu> RG-NewGuy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lenea> hey all. did anyone actually manage to play .rmvb under kubuntu 8.04 KDE4?
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: you'll see a tonne of text, read it, one line will be your wireless
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: paste that line and only that line in here
<RG-NewGuy> i'll have to try at another time (if i leave this computer another person will get on)
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: ok well I doubt they will use it as its got no www access, and it seems thats all people use them for these days
<RG-NewGuy> this computer has www access
<RG-NewGuy> this comp = public
<RG-NewGuy> my laptop = in other room
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: oic :D
<RG-NewGuy> gotta love externals
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: well run lspci and write what you see and head in here and someone will help
<nusakan> If I'm partitioning an external hard drive for use as storage, do I just make it one big ext3 partition?
<Daisuke-Laptop> nusakan: that's fine, assuming you don't have a windows boot that needs to access it as well
<RG-NewGuy> ActionParsnip, here is a question
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: partition it as you want
<RG-NewGuy> someone earlier suggested i use my install cd as a source for packages, what kind of packages would be on the cd that didn't get installed?
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: not all the stuff on the cd gets install, theers tonnes on there. If you want to add stuff then you can
<RG-NewGuy> any multimedia stuff?
<RG-NewGuy> like timidity?
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: should be yes
<RG-NewGuy> cd = internet iso, burn
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: but not everyone wants timidity so its not installed
<RG-NewGuy> intresting once last question
<RG-NewGuy> how do i make cd a source?
<nusakan> I'm using QTparted and whenever I finish partitioning it. It... like... forgets what the partition is. Whenever I come back to it it has Type unknown and doesn't remember the label for the partition.
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<RG-NewGuy> i find it funny, right now nobody can use this comp except me however i'm not allowed to take out the net connection and plug it in my personal :(
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: did you run kdesu qtparted?
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: do it when they are all asleep
<nusakan> I don't know what that means... so no.
<nusakan> that doesn't mean it's not gonna work at all now does it?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: you will have ran it as a user, which wont give you the access yuo need
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: you need to run it with root privs (kdesu) or it wont write to the disk
<nusakan> do need to run it in Konsole?
<BluesKaj> nusakan, I haven't had much experience with qtparted, but i 've used GParted successfully many times. It's a useful tool that can be booted into as a partition editor for any OS and ghosting partitons to other drives as well, amongst other things
<RG-NewGuy> ActionParsnip, sadly no such time exist (constant travel in and out of here) [that was the first thought to cross my mind :) ]
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: helps if you get ubuntu friendly wifi ;)
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: look round the laptop, is there no model, look to the bottom rigt of the screen is there a sticker
<ActionParsnip> sony are good like that
<ActionParsnip> plus sony == $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$4
<BluesKaj> !GParted | nusakan
<ubottu> nusakan: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: hes got qtparted as hes running kde
<RG-NewGuy> sony = trash
<RG-NewGuy> i wanted a dual boot
<RG-NewGuy> i ended up with an empty hdd
<nusakan> got gparted
<ky> hi! how can i to adjust wifi on laptop asus s200n (kubuntu 8/04)
<nusakan> now where would it be?
<nusakan> "sudo apt-get install gparted" finished. Now what?
<miraclemaxim_> type gparted
<ActionParsnip> youll need kdesu gparted
<nusakan> Failed to open device
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: try man gparted
<BluesKaj> gparted should be run as a live cd
<RG-NewGuy> if i add my cd as a repositary is there a way to choose which packages to install?
<RG-NewGuy> or will it be like guessing if its there
<nusakan> can i do kdesu qtparted?
<RG-NewGuy> something like browse repos?
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: you run sudo apt-get update and it will see what .debs are on the cd
<ActionParsnip> RG-NewGuy: its transparent to you
<Juhapuha> Hello. I need help with JuK player and Konversation IRC client. The /media command returns "no supported players are running" when i try to use  it when listening music with JuK. I'm wondering if someone could help me out :)
<Juhapuha> Kubuntu 8.04 and kd4.1
<nusakan> I think i got it! GParted is formatting it now!
<RG-NewGuy> well i am off thanks for all the help
<RG-NewGuy> i WILL be back
<nusakan> Thanks for your help everyone. I'll be back if i have more questions.
<metaldark> .
<nusakan> ok i'm enabling it in system settings. what do I make the mount point?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: is it just for data storage?
<nusakan> yes
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: then anywhere you want
<ActionParsnip> just not anywhere in /opt or you'll get issues
<ActionParsnip> and we'll all laugh
<nusakan> Could I make it a folder on the Desktop?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: sure
<nusakan> And does that mean anything that gets put in that folder gets saved to the drive?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: if you add it suitably in /etc/fstab it wil mount at boot
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: yes as its mounted there
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: you can mount it to any empty folder
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: its common to use /mnt/<some folder name>
<nusakan> ok im in the window and its asking me the mount point. if i want it to be a folder on my desktop named Justin Case, do I just put that, or /mnt/Justin Case or what?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: no, open a konsole and type mkdir ~/Desktop/Justin\ Case
<ActionParsnip> then use the tool to specify that folder as the mount point
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: sounds like its going to update your /etc/fstab for you
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: is it going ok?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: you needed the \ in the name Justin\ Case to handle the space
<nusakan> Yeah, one more option do I want device by name, by uuid, or by label?
<ActionParsnip> well current fstab uses uuids so id stick with that
<nusakan> what do i put for uuid?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: oh god no idea
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: is this part of gparted still?
<nusakan> no, system settings
<nusakan> the default is by name
<ActionParsnip> use that then, the defaults are usually fine
<nusakan> what do I name it?
<nusakan> anything i want?
<BluesKaj> eeuww , system settings edits are finicky
<ActionParsnip> something with a single word, no spaces
<ActionParsnip> something like storage or files
<ActionParsnip> or stuff
<nusakan> Something that when I see it Ill know it's talking about my external, but it could be anyhting?
<nusakan> that's one word
<ActionParsnip> as far as i know
<nusakan> ok
<nusakan> Atlas
<ActionParsnip> i usually do all this manually so im not familiar
<nusakan> was there a better way i should have done it?
<ActionParsnip> using mke2fs /etc/fstab etc but noobs need apps which means they wont break stuuf (a good thing)
<bobyada_> How do I play rmvb files?
<nusakan> do i check enable at startup?
<ActionParsnip> bobyada_: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/745342.html
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: run sudo mount -a
<nusakan> shouldn't i finish this?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: oooh, i thought yuo had
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: id check it
<nusakan> should i click the checkbox for enable at startup?
<nusakan> ok
<nusakan> 'Atlas' does not seem to be a device and the option 'bind' has not been specified in the "Advanced" page?
<nusakan> Should I add the 'loop' option?
<ActionParsnip> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ActionParsnip> id read that
<nusakan> I got an error message that said that, should i click ok?
<nusakan> or rather yes?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: http://www.wikihow.com/Use-Gparted
<nusakan> wait, i think it wanted the name to be /dev/sdb1. Does that sound right?
<ActionParsnip> sounds ok, if you run sudo fdisk -l yuo'll see
<nusakan> thats the name of the partition in gparted
<ActionParsnip> bring up another konsole and run it
<ActionParsnip> oh ok
<nusakan> so i guess just /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> makes sense
<ActionParsnip> if you run the fdisk command you can check
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35248/
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: ok run sudo fdisk -l and give me a pastebin of the output
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35249/
<Daisuke-Laptop> nusakan: i would imagine you would have to mount with a device and partition number.  rather than /dev/sdb, it would be /dev/sdb0 or 1 or something
<Daisuke-Laptop> and it looks like /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> sdb1 is the partition
<Daisuke-Laptop> yep, just mounting /dev/sdb won't work unless you're intelikey (weirdo doesn't use partitions :D)
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/Desktop/Justin\ Case
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35250/
<nusakan> in konsole?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: all commands written in here are ALL in konsole
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: better?
<nusakan> i think so, but I still cant save files to Justin Case
<ActionParsnip> well if you run mount on its own it will tell you whats mounted and where
<ActionParsnip> pastebin it :D
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35252/
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: check line 13 bro ;)
<nusakan> then why doesn't it work?
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: you may need to grant users access to it, gimme a sec
<di48lo> can someone help me mount my removable harddrive permanently??
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | di48lo
<ubottu> di48lo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: im gonna give you a line to add to your /etc/fstab this wil allow users access
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: /dev/sdb1              /home/nathan/Desktop/Justin\ Case          ext3    defaults 0 0
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: add that to the bottom of the file
<nusakan> ok done
<steve555>  
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: ok save it and close kate
<ActionParsnip> then sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> then try again
#kubuntu 2008-08-08
<nusakan> line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad
<di48lo> "/dev/sdb1 /media/blackFat  vfat   umask=0000    0 0"
<di48lo> does this look right?
<ActionParsnip> di48lo: id change the umask bit to defaults
<ActionParsnip> like the word defaults
<di48lo> sweet cheers
<ActionParsnip> nusakan: pastebi
<di48lo>  "/dev/sdb1 /media/blackFat  vfat defaults" - like this?
<ActionParsnip> i gotta jet peeps. if no one responds try in #ubuntu
<javier> Hola
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35259/
<MidnightDevil> whats up
<MidnightDevil> dudes, how do i see what version am i using of kde? :)
<javier> este canal es español??
<[pyro]> MidnightDevil: click on help / about kde on any window
<MidnightDevil> oh right LOL
<MidnightDevil> hmm 3.5.9... anyway to update it to 4.1? :)
<[pyro]> MidnightDevil: yep, you can try. there is a howto on www.kubuntu.org
<[pyro]> just follow the links
<MidnightDevil> tks a lot :)
<[pyro]> MidnightDevil: npz
<MidnightDevil> i could just type install kde4, but i just dide install kubuntu-desktop
<MidnightDevil> i could spare lots of minutes but no, i had to complicated it lol
<MidnightDevil> brb :)
<nusakan> how do I change the permissions on a directory?
<neversfelde> nusakan: chmod --help and man chmod should help you
<smarty> question for anyone here... whats the benefit of changing your MAC address?
<smarty> anyone?
<smarty> no one has any idea?
<afeijo> smarty: you cant change your MAC address, it is the fisical number of your network board
<afeijo> only changing your board
<smarty> isnt the MAC address displayed under HWaddr (in ifconfig > eth0 ) ?
<[pyro]> afeijo: yes you can change your mac address
<roldyx> hello i am using kopete and I cant see webcam
<roldyx> I am using kubuntu 8
<smarty> pyro : so then whats the benefit of changing MAC's?
<[pyro]> afeijo / smarty: check out a program called macchanger: http://www.alobbs.com/macchanger/
<ubuntu_> мой первый запуск kubuntu )) исторический момент )
<smarty>  pyro: i was able to do it through console, but i dont understand whats the point of it
<[pyro]> smarty: some times you need to do it because your ISP has locked ur pppoe connection down to a particuar mac address
<roldyx> help me please
<[pyro]> smarty: and its linux, we can do anything :)
<smarty> :D
<smarty> Can you get traced back (assming you do something illegal) to a new IP (that that I am going to)
<smarty> *MAC
<smarty> not IP
<[pyro]> smarty: very usefull if you need to "copy" a mac address of a wireless client to connect to an AP which has an allow only MAC list..
<smarty> Ah, I see
<[pyro]> etc etc
<[pyro]> there are many uses for it
<smarty> Is there any way to figure the MAC of the client that is being allowed through without gaining physical access?
<[pyro]> yes, use a network sniffer and capture packets
<[pyro]> you can see communication between said client and host
<[pyro]> copy mac of said client
<smarty> Something like aircrack or nmap?
<[pyro]> you want to use wireshark to sniff a network
<smarty> Im assuming its a CLI>
<[pyro]> no
<[pyro]> it can be, but it has an interface
<[pyro]> nice gui with buttons :)
<[pyro]> sudo apt-get install wireshark
<smarty> Oh, awesome... So should I install via terminal or a file?
<smarty> Ah, beat me to it :D
<[pyro]> smarty: you also need to understand that if you are connected to a switch you will only see traffic that is destined for you.
<smarty> Meaning?
<[pyro]> a network sniffer will only show you your data and no-one else's
<smarty> How exactly would you be able to sniff the Client's packets then?
<[pyro]> you need to connect your machine to a hub, or use the monitor port of the switch, or hack the switch and turn it into a hub.
<nuxil> [pyro], thats so wrong
<[pyro]> nuxil: how so?
<nuxil> [pyro], spoof a mac.. and you can sniff all you want.. there are even apps thats opens exact same pages of the one you sniff
<smarty> nuxil : pages that view the packets that are incoming?
<nuxil> yup
<[pyro]> smarty: yeah, you can capture cookies and view said pages
<smarty> Wow. What apps?
<[pyro]> smarty: you best look at a distro called backtrack
<nuxil> smarty
<nuxil> hope your not doing any illegal stuff
 * [pyro] agrees with nuxil
<smarty>  nuxil/pyro : no worries.. im not :)
<[pyro]> nuxil: correct me if im wrong but it depends on the switch as to how much data you can see. sure you can get around most of them by changing mac, but not all of them
<di48lo> how can I fix my tooltips, they seem to have same colour for text and background?
<nuxil> [pyro], if you put your card in promisc. then you can dump all packs traveling in the networks.. offcource if the packets are cryped you will dump them as crypted packs,
<MidnightDevil> heya
<MidnightDevil> :)
<MidnightDevil> im using x64 version of ubuntu... anyway to get flashplayer to work with 32 bit libs?
<smarty> nuxil : im trying out wireshark (and dl'ing Backtrack) but when i try to use Wireshark to capture interfaces, it shows up saying (in Konsole) : dumpcap: there are no interfaces on which a capture can be done
<nuxil> you must spesify a nic to use
<nuxil> smarty, pcap installed ?
<smarty> that would make sense ;) sorry for being an idiot
<smarty> umm, pcap
<smarty> hmm
<di48lo> best dreamweaver for ubuntu is??
<smarty> do you need to have a physical network card installed? (not a internal one) if that made any sense
<alexis> hola a todos!!!!
<[pyro]> nuxil: no if you set ur card in promisc mode when connected to a swtich, your still only going to get data destined for your ip. test if out yourself.
<nuxil> nop. not if you use the proper tools while your in promisc mode
<nuxil> but this discussion is strating to feel a bit off topic. and i feel like some one here is about to do some illegal stuff
<smarty> Not me... :)
<[pyro]> lol
<mortici> can anyone tell me how to set amarok as my default app for mp3/pls playback in firefox?
<smarty> Right click on the mp3, choose properties and hit the little tool on the page
<smarty> Select Amarok
<Odd-rationale> hello. just wondering. does 8.10 come with kde3 or kde4 be default?
<mortici> smarty: but that doesn't apply it to firefox?
<smarty>  mortici: are you trying to set an mp3 to play [default] with Amarok?
<mortici> yes and pls
<mortici> so when i click on a link in firefox
<mortici> it launches amarok
<mortici> not the embeded gnome player plugin
<smarty> Ahh, I see what you are asking now
<jals> best app for ripping dvds?
<smarty> mortici: not sure, but when you are in the properties window, slide over to the embedding tab
<smarty> Then check Show File in embeded viewer
<smarty> Not sure though
<mortici> smarty: found it, go to about:plugin
<smarty> In FF?
<mortici> yeah
<mortici> but its the plugins that are causing it to launch in the stupid gnome-player
<mortici> i don't want mp3's or pls files to be played from there....
<mortici> there has to be a way to disable that
<eagles0513875> are there any bugs out on dcop right now
<eagles0513875> dcopserver
<oscar> español
<oscar> español
<oscar> español
<oscar> español
<neversfelde> deutsch
<neversfelde> englisch
<neversfelde> spanisch
<neversfelde> wth?
<oscar> spanosch
<oscar> spanhs
<oscar> yyyyyyyyy
<oscar> español
<oscar> !!!!!
<Dragnslcr> !es | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pteague> have the medibuntu keys not been updated yet?
<eagles0513875> does anyone know of dcop issues
<ecasari> español
<RawSushi> question...is kmix standalone or does it use alsa mixer?
<eagles0513875> !es | ecasari
<ubottu> ecasari: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jshewey> I have a penryn macbook pro and am running kubuntu with kde 4.1. Anyone know how to enable ctrl+click for right click? I tried xmodmap, but this does not seem to work.
<jshewey> I tried the driver here: http://web.comhem.se/rydberg/Bits/, but this just killed my mouse.
<jshewey> I had to boot with a live cd and uninstall.
 * Dr_willis is missing some of the logic of that.. but there is a kde4 specific channel. :)
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<Dr_willis> if the bot is awake.
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jshewey> Thanks!
<Dr_willis> kde4 is still very much a work in progress
<Dr_willis> bye all
<jshewey> more that it was until 4.1 was released. This release is supposed to fix most of the problems.
<jshewey> Hence why I tried the kubuntu install cd with kde 4.1.
<dolo> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<dolo> anyone know how to fix youtube sound
<brandon_> can anyone help me. I have a sidewinder gamepad and am using Kubuntu 8.04. I can't get it to detedt sidewinder!
<DarkShinigami> Hello all.
<DarkShinigami> How do I reload GRUB so that the new kernel is added?
<stdin> DarkShinigami: it should run automatically, but "sudo update-grub" should do it
<DarkShinigami> stdin: I didn't read it right and I chose to keep it the way it is
<DarkShinigami> stdin: Thanks for the help. It has been added/updated
<brandon_> I have Kubuntu 8.04 and I can't get it to find my device (sidewinder gamepad) can anyone help?
<alinon> does anyone know if there is a precompiled OTR plugin for kopete?
<faileas> anyone here use kde 4 alongside kde3? is there any way to keep kde4 apps seperate from kde 3 apps in kde3 and vice versa?
<dolo>  anyone know what couldnt enumerate archive means?
<aenigma__> hey, does anybody know of a command to create a file and a directory simultaneously?
<Schijnn> What's the name of the cookie handler service?
<lucas_> hola
<lucas_> como va
<lucas_> tengo un problema con las mi teclado
<lucas_> bueh..
<faileas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<faileas> least thats what it sounds like
<willmc> hello all
<rbby2> why when I try to mount my xp drive I get unable to create io-slave ?
<willmc> Have you put a partision on it yet?
<dwidmann> rbby2: I'm guessing you're trying to do it from dolphin? Try doing it from a *root* dolphin, (kdesudo dolphin)
<rbby2> yes the drive is used when I boot into xp
<rbby2> ok let me try that
<willmc> He has to have a linux part on it right?
<rbby2> still doesn't work
<acornstar> hi
<rbby2> dolphin shows the icon but won't let me view it's contents
<acornstar> I was wondering if a verbatim smartisk portable hdd would work with kubuntu as a storage drive?
<acornstar> i'm thinking about buying one
<rbby2> mount: wrong fs, bad option,bad superblock on /dev/sda1
<rbby2> that's part of the error I get now
<acornstar> ok...
<acornstar> I am also have some video/graphics problems.  Can anyone help me with that?
<rbby2> I tried rm -vf ~/.kde/share/config/ksycoca and then kbuildsycoca but it says reusing existing kyscoca
<psotoc> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> I have a question how to install the appache
<ubuntu_> and the computer is like a server
<acornstar> whats the benefit of a real hd install vs a wubi install?
<ubuntu_> helo
<ubuntu__> 454545
<ubuntu_> ok
<rbby2> when I try mounting my xp partition I get Unable to create io-slave,  any suggedtions
<rbby2> when I try mounting my xp partition I get Unable to create io-slave,  any suggestions
<wean> hey, is anyone on?
<wean> hello
<ubuntu_> yeah
<chalcedony> wean: no
<ubuntu_> I'mm
<ubuntu_> but I don't know nothing about ubuntu
<wean> are you falimiar with kubuntu and how to set things up with it?
<wean> ohh
<ubuntu_> no
<chalcedony> not really
<ubuntu_> yeah I know how set up
<ubuntu_> and everything
<chalcedony> my husband runs kubuntu
<ubuntu_> useing Shell
<ubuntu_> using shell
<wean> well i used ubuntu but couldnt get the wireless working,
<ubuntu_> I try to make my laptop run server
<ubuntu_> site
<wean> so i thought maybe it would easier with kubuntu..
<wean> still no idea what im doing
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> where r u from
<wean> pennsylvania
<wean> in the US
<faileas> wean: its generally a good idea to check if the wireless card works with it. also the backends of both ubuntu and kubuntu are the same so if its a driver issue, you won't have much luck
<ubuntu_> from where
<ubuntu_> I get it
<ubuntu_> uh
<wean> ok
<ubuntu_> Ottawa
<eagles0513875> ubuntu_: are u looking for the french channel
<eagles0513875> *you
<faileas> anyone know of any software that can take a subtitle file, a video file and mix the two into a single output file with subs?
<eagles0513875> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> i hate french
<eagles0513875> ok
<ubuntu_> so what the problem with u
<ubuntu_> did anyone speak with u
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubuntu_> sorrry ni french
<eagles0513875> ok dude dont need to get an attitude with me bro
<ubuntu_> no french boddy
<ubuntu_> so what the hell u want from me
<eagles0513875> nothing
<ubuntu_> like r u want me to get it out here
<wean> haha
<eagles0513875> no
<ubuntu_> so
<ubuntu_> give the conclusion
<eagles0513875> i made an assumption i though u were kinda strugglign with english and i assumed u were looking for another channel
<eagles0513875> so my apologies
<ubuntu_> k
<Serega> !u | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<eagles0513875> Serega: i know bro and sry bout that as well
<ubuntu_> I'm install my server and my apache
<eagles0513875> im off to have my pc fsck itself
<ubuntu_> to my laptop
<ubuntu_> so too much busy
<eagles0513875> good luck with that
<eagles0513875> im off to sleep
<ubuntu_> to run the web server and Cpanel
<Serega> eagles0513875: bb :)
<faileas> anyone know of any software that can take a subtitle file, a video file and mix the two into a single output file with subs?
<dunnen> hj
<dunnen_> l
<de> hola
<blahblah`> :)
<blahblah`> hi - im looking for help with geting an Apple USB to wired ethernet adapter working in kubuntu
<blahblah`> guys
<blahblah`> KDE 3 or 4
<johnny__> blahblah`: kde 3 is probably more stable.
<blahblah`> yeh
<blahblah`> i like kde3 better
<blahblah`> the way it looks/feels
<faileas> 3 for now. 4 isn't quite ready yet
<faileas> not all apps ported, etc,
<blahblah`> yeh
<blahblah`> i noticed tha
<blahblah`> i isntalled 4
<blahblah`> and then saw alot of apps
<blahblah`> still 3
<blahblah`> :)
<blahblah`> ive since switched back to 3
<j500> why doesnt nobody talk on the other channels?
<johnny__> all the "cool" people are here?
<j500> anybody?
<j500> look there u are?
<j500> not
<kamiccolo> hello :)
<j500> yeah
<j500> been lookin for u
<j500> went by your sisters u werent there kamiccolo
<kamiccolo> yes? i'm here :D
<j500> well bout time shuzzin anything crazy goin on?
<kr0n05931> I just installed kde 4 along with my kde 3.5, and I would like to know, how do I customize it like I did with KDE 3.5?
<kr0n05931> I can't seem to adjust the menu or the panel
<kr0n05931> I am on kubuntu 8.04.1
<chairman> hey
<sparr> kr0n05931: theres a lot of stuff you cant customize in 4
<sparr> wait for 4.5
<chairman> i'm still trying to get jasper image converter
<kr0n05931> ah, any estimate on when 4.5 will be out?
<sparr> 18 months, give or take
<sparr> people keep comparing 3.5 to 4.0 and 4.1, thats not fair
<sparr> think back to how bad 3.0 was
<kr0n05931> They should have clarified a bit more it was for developers when it was released I suppose then
<sparr> its not for developers
<sparr> its stable enough for users, its just lacking features
<kr0n05931> I see...
<kr0n05931> If 18 months is when 4.5 is released, I can't think about how horrible kubuntu 8.10 will be =X
<kr0n05931> Well, thanks for your help, I really appreciate it.
<sparr> part of the problem with 4.5 is lack of support from "users"
<sparr> err, with 4.1
<sparr> look at all the panel applets you have in 3.5, but not equivalent widgets in 4.x
<kr0n05931> I better go back on my 3.5
<kr0n05931> bye
<sparr> k
<aditya> When I am trying to make ssh in my network it is saying connection refused....
<aditya> I am using kubuntu 8.04
<faileas> ok, i've got a bunch of files named something_ep1_foo.avi . i want to remove all the _foos... any ideas for something that will bulk rename files?
<faileas> aditya: is the server up?
<aditya> which server ?
<aditya> I am new to kubuntu
<faileas> erm
<faileas> the ssh server you're connecting to
<aditya> I don't know
<faileas> oh k...
<faileas> SSH 101. you have a client, and a server. the error your getting indicates either the server is down, or its not there or you have the wrong address for it
<faileas> first check if the system your connecting to has got ssh-server (i think its openssh-server) installed, and check its ipaddress with ifconfig
<faileas> then go back to the client system and try again
<aditya> How to install ssh-server ?
<faileas> ahh
<jpds> aditya: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<faileas> now your asking the right questions...
<faileas> what he said
<brettjackson> hi
<liang> hi?
<faileas> must be singaporean ;p
<BlurKing> ya i singaporean
<BiteyBite>  my amsn is not connecting its saying error connecting to server its ver 0.97, n its takin forever tryin can any1 help? im usin kubuntu 8.04 kde3
<BlurKing> dunno
<BlurKing> i using kubuntu 8.04 kde4.1
<BiteyBite> can any1 help with amsn problem?
<BiteyBite>  my amsn is not connecting its saying error connecting to server its ver 0.97, n its takin forever tryin can any1 help? im usin kubuntu 8.04 kde3
<BlurKing> lol try restarting
<BiteyBite> BlurKing: restarting comp or amsn?
<BlurKing> try amsn first
<BlurKing> then if doesnt work restart comp
<walt> hi
<BlurKing> hi
<walt> i have a problem with my sansa e200 mp3 player. it is only recognized by kubuntu 8.04 if i remove the ehci_hcd module, resulting in an awfully slow file transfer rate
<BlurKing> dunno
<BlurKing> i dun have a sansa lol
<kipoutlet> slmmmmmmmmmmm
<kipoutlet> millettttttttt
<walt> i get these error messages:
<walt> ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 7 reset error -110
<walt> hub 5-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<walt> if i do not remove the ehci_hcd module
<walt> any ideas?
<BlurKing> nt really...
<BlurKing> bb
<_2> so what does metabot do ?
<marcus__> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<janci> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi janci
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<_2> must mean that agent bob is not here...
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ActionParsnip> or folks wanting compiz rubbish
<_2> :)
<_2> rubish ?    viewish ?
<ActionParsnip> i just dislike it
<ActionParsnip> causes all kinds of pain and in the end its not even worth it
<_2> i've never even seen it.    but from what i have seen in here i don't really think i want to either
<ActionParsnip> you got flash? I can show you my first compiz desktop if you want
<_2> i have flash but don't think i have ever used it.   and probably wont.      but nah.  i could look on the web long ago if i wanted to see it.    thanks just the same.
<ActionParsnip> oko man np
<ActionParsnip> you've probably heard about the cube desktops
<_2> yeah
<ActionParsnip> its that with animated minimise / maximise stuff
<ActionParsnip> and wobbly jelly like windows
<ActionParsnip> crap like that
<_2> yeah.    all the things that if they were in every system by default, the first thing i would have done is turn them off.
<ActionParsnip> yeah me too
<ActionParsnip> i installed to look then died inside and removed it
<_2> ;/
<lolipop> Hi, i'm using kubuntu 8.04 kde 4, when i try to watch movie by using any player, the screen will keep flashing..... any idea?
<marcus__> Scale is useful, as zoom can be. Which in turn means other useful plugins can be written for compiz/kwin4
<ActionParsnip> marcus__: kmagnify
<ActionParsnip> lolipop: got latest codecs/
<_2> marcus__ zoom has been part of xorg from day one.
<_2> !medibuntu | lolipop
<ubottu> lolipop: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<marcus__> kmagnify doesn't work like zoom *at ALL*
<|Japa|> is there any to get the effects of a clean install, without losing downloaded updates?
<_2> marcus__ what's kmagnify ?
 * |Japa| messed things up baaad
<marcus__> _2 Google is your friend
<lema_> ninguem aqui fala portugues
<_2> |Japa| ummm  if it's in your personal settings where you have "messed things up baaad" then you could do something like   rm ~/.kde* -r   if you have played in /etc or used sudo to rm/mv things  then it will be more complicated
<marcus__> _2: as for X zooming, it's not the only thing you can do now that you could do before but not usably.
<lolipop> ActionParsnip: where to get latest codecs
<_2> marcus__ you are whistling in the wind.   i don't even use x
<lolipop> thanks _2
<azmodan> is KDE 4.1 stable or not?  New to Linux, should I upgrade it?  I currently have KDE 3.5.9 !!
<ActionParsnip> lolipop: sudo apt-get w32codecs
<marcus__> _2: who said you use X?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | lolipop
<ubottu> lolipop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Japa|> most of my services are messed up, and need to be restarted manuallt for them to work
<marcus__> _2: English is my first language, I apologise.
 * _2 waits for an apology
<marcus__> "I apologise" is an apology.
<marcus__> "you can do" does not refer to the person being addressed.
<_2> dictionary.com is your friend.
<marcus__> "kmagnify" was a response to ActionParsnip
<_2> i explain is not an explanation.
<marcus__> Anything else?
<_2> but you have now explained/apologized,   so no.
<_2> :)
<mschiff> Why is the kdepim package in hardy not the enterprise version anymore?
<marcus__> Care to correct my spelling? Remember to be wrong though, wouldn't want to ruin the theme of your nitpicking so far.
<marcus__> anyway, I must go do some work.
<|Japa|> _2: I disabled some processes, to free up cpu, but I didn't know what I was soing, and now, even though they are re-enabled at startup, they don't work properly untill I manually restart them
<_2> |Japa| which ones ?
<|Japa|> I think crond might have been one of them, but I don't remember exactly
<azmodan> How can I upgrade from KDE 3.5.9 to KDE 4.1 ???
<|Japa|> and whenever I try to mount a disk through dolphin now, it complains about missing hal
<_2> |Japa| cron/anacron  should not afect the system adversly.
<_2> |Japa| ah dbus
<_2> |Japa| how did you disable dbus ?
<|Japa|> that too
<_2> with a gui    through the cli with a tool   manually ???
<|Japa|> gui
<ActionParsnip> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<_2> ok. |Japa| do this for me please, pastebin the output of   ls /etc/rc?.d
<ActionParsnip> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<|Japa|> I'm not curently on my own machine
<_2> then how shall we fix it ?
<|Japa|> good question, since I couldn't get my bluetooth internet working with it :P
<|Japa|> but I can manualy copy it, once I boot it up
<|Japa|> be back in 5 mins
<_2> |Japa| ok.  i'll give you some thoughts you can work with on it on your own time then.    any if that fails we can talk some more.    k?
<azmodan> How can I upgrade from KDE 3.5.9 to KDE 4.1 ???
<_2> !kde4 | azmodan
<ubottu> azmodan: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_2> |Japa| 1.  compair the startup "symlinks" in the runleves 2 - 5   by default they are all the same   if your changes only affected the current runlevel you can use one of the others as a fall back.     2.   compair the list of startup scripts in /etc/init.d  and the symlinks in  /etc/rcS.d and /etc/rc[0,1,2,6].d     see what all is not starting in any of them.   and make a note of those processes.
<_2> |Japa| 3.  you could have someone pastebin their own (maybe default)    ls /etc/rc?.d
<_2> mine is like 3 years from default, and manually edited.  so you don't want it.
<_2> and i think i may be talking to myself again.
<|Japa|> ok
<_2> ah.   cool.
<dwidmann> _2, it's okay, we all do it from time to time :)
<_2> dwidmann :)
<_2> dwidmann but why is it so long between time and time ?   :)))
<nekosolteradyne> *sigh* I'm havign a problem upgrading this install from Guty to Hardy, and it happens with both adept_updater and aptitude. As soon as the update gets to the "locales" package, it sort of freezes on "en_AU.UTF-8". Any idea what I can do to fix it?
<_2> nekosolteradyne that's a know bug
<nekosolteradyne> Yeah, but what's the fix?
<_2> nekosolteradyne you'll have to upgrade you kernel first then reboot into the new kernel and finish the upgrade   iirc
<nekosolteradyne> Ah, ok. Thanks
<_2> s/you/your/
<_2> kinda sad that some people are in such a hurry that they get all bent out of shape if one is a little slow getting on the same page of music with them...     fast paced life style has it's price i guess.   and the price seems to be high.
<_2> hmmm i guess i can't even use shipit now.    ;/
<dwidmann> _2: why not?
<_2> no email
<faileas> _2: just use a mailinator one? ;p
<_2> mailinator ?
<faileas> hell other than the sheer idiocy of giving a stranger your address, i'd offer to use my account
<faileas> its a way of setting up temp e mail accounts to avoid spam
<_2> faileas yeah.  heh.
<faileas> come to think of it, not the best idea. still. hotmail or gmail accounts should work
<_2> i'm surprised snotmail still exists ;/     i thought it was doomed back when i used it, pre-malenial
<|Japa|> _2: thanks, you were a great help
<_2> |Japa| get it all squaired away ?
<rayan> hy
<|Japa|> emptied /etc/rc2.d and copied the contents of rc3.d into it
<_2> rayan
<rayan> hy
<_2> |Japa| yep that sould have pretty much reset it.     welcome.
<|Japa|> now I have problem # 2
<_2> say
<rayan> are girl or boy 2
<_2> rayan yes i am.
<|Japa|> my USB speakers, which are audio device 1 on my comp are being ignored over my disabled onboard, device 0
<rayan> boy or girl
<|Japa|> rayan: he's or
<faileas> yes!
<_2> !sound | |Japa| i think there is a link to, or maybe it's on this page, howto set the default card
<ubottu> _2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|Japa|> is there a way to make the usb speakers into device 0?
<_2> !sound | |Japa| i think there *is a link to, or maybe it's on this page, howto set the default card
<ubottu> |Japa| i think there *is a link to, or maybe it's on this page, howto set the default card: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_2> stupid bot.
<_2> |Japa| "<|Japa|> rayan: he's or"  heh.  actually no.  i don't want to be assocciated with the modern "or" gender.   but that was a good answer.
<_2> :)
<lokai-lin> is there a way to automatically reboot after power loss?
<_2> lokai-lin in /etc/inittab     at least in the old sysV
<_2> i'm not sure "upstart" uses that file.
<amerigo> ! recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
 * _2 uses sysVII   but it uses the /etc/inittab    so i can't really be sure what the latest ubuntu will do.
<amerigo> ! data recovery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about data recovery
<amerigo> ! data
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about data
<lokai-lin> yeah but how will my machine know to look there after it lost power?
<lokai-lin> ie, the OS has to already be loaded for that to work
<_2> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<pampils> please help me. when i try to login to kd4.1 session it loads and then just a black screen, never had issues ilke this until this morning, gnoem and kde3 works just fine but now 4.1
<pampils> not*
<_2> lokai-lin ?     you lost me... ?     maybe you should explain what you mean by "automatically reboot after power loss"
<_2> if you don't have an UPS then the system will automaticly reset when the power dies...     so what are you asking ?
<lokai-lin> ok: my machine is running. Then there is a power loss, so it is off. I want it to reboot itself automatically.
<lokai-lin> I'm not sure if its possible or not.
<faileas> shouldn't that be a bios function?
<_2> oh.   you are not talking linux at all.  you are talking cmos/BIOS
<lokai-lin> seems like it should be
<lokai-lin> yes
<_2> well we have no way of knowing what bios you have so no way to answer that.
<lokai-lin> hm, guess best thing to do is just reboot and go into bios settings and look around?
<_2> lokai-lin get into your bios setup   and look for options that look like    "restore state"   or the likes.
<_2> seems we think alike
<lokai-lin> yeah, guess so. I actually found that you could do this within the Mac OSX operating system during my google searching
<_2> lokai-lin yeah   you could through linux too.   but not being sure what bios you have.  i can't reccomend it.
<lokai-lin> oh well. Thanks for the input, _2
<lokai-lin> Right.
<lokai-lin> Thanks again *reboots*
<_2> an old joke about messing someones system up went something like     "cat /dev/random > /dev/nvram ;init 0 "     that would be very malicious if done by root.  because nvram is where the bios settings are stored when saved.
<core_> hello now upgrade from kde4.05 to 4.1 ?
 * _2 now has a box that requires manual reset because of that...
<_2> core_ #kubuntu-kde4 maybe ?
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<core_> now post deb?
<tim_> as soon as i do "emerald --replace" alt+f2 is not working anymore
<_2> tim_ i don't know the answer but the right channel to look for it in would probably be #compiz-fussion  or #kubuntu-kde4  maybe.
<_2> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<_2> ooops one s.
<axel> ciao
<_2> axel
<tim_> _2: how do i switch channel?
<_2> /join #blah
<_2> /join ##other
<tim_> thx
<_2> np
<_2> freenode uses a single # for official channels and double ## for freelance stuff iirc   but i think they also use some @ channels  maybe @@ also  possable even @#
<|Japa|> ok, thanks for everything. bye
<tkj> ubuntu
<tkj> yahoo
<chills> ey guys i installed openssl via apt-get using kubuntu .. i want to install Crypt-SSLeay it asks me for my ssl libraries .. could someome tell me its path ? or how to find it
<tim_> if i want to watch videos with quite high definition in fullscrenn, it laggs, in windows xp i can watch them normal
<skii>  what's a good virtural machine program for linux?
<skii>  why don't u ppl wanna not answer me?
<Schorfi> e.g. virtualbox
<skii>  i'm not do'n anyth'n wrong but ask'n for help & i can't even get that so wtf is up with that?
<Schorfi> patience, fella
<faileas> ....
<Robten> whats wrong with kubuntu? why do most of the plasmoids in the kde 4.1 release don't work?
<Robten> hello? anybody with the same issue? or any solutions?
<skii> I have a problem with Virtual Box, i did to what it said for new but then when i try to start it i get this
<skii> VirtualBox kernel driver not accessible, permission problem. Make sure that the current user has write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv by adding him to the vboxusers groups. Don't forget to logout to take the change effect.
<skii> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<skii> Result Code:
<skii> 0x80004005
<skii> Component:
<skii> Console
<skii> Interface:
<skii> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<skii>  can anyone help me out???
<skii> VirtualBox kernel driver not accessible, permission problem. Make sure that the current user has write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv by adding him to the vboxusers groups. Don't forget to logout to take the change effect.
<skii> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<skii> Result Code:
<skii> 0x80004005
<skii> Component:
<skii> Console
<skii> Interface:
<skii> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<skii> VirtualBox kernel driver not accessible, permission problem. Make sure that the current user has write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv by adding him to the vboxusers groups. Don't forget to logout to take the change effect.
<skii> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<skii> Result Code:
<skii> 0x80004005
<skii> Component:
<skii> Console
<skii> Interface:
<skii> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<skii>  is anyone gonna help me out or what???
<skii>  wtf, why isn't anyone gonna help me out???
<skii>   all i'm do'n is ask'n for help & i get noth'n, wtf is with that?!?!?!
<skii>  DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT VIRTUALBOX?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<skii>  *** U PPL, IF I CAN'T EVEN HELP OUT SOMEONE IN NEED WTF U R PPL GOOD FOR, I SAY NOTH'N!!!
<Zet> what
<skii> ALL I WANT IS HELP & I CAN'T EVEN GET THAT
<Zet> you've been here 10 minutes
<Zet> patience, my friend
<Zet> myself, I have no idea what this "virtualbox" is. but if someone else does, and they happen to come online while you're here, I'm sure they'll help you
<skii>  zet: do u know a really good virtual mahine program for kubuntu???
<skii>  better yet if u ppl don't know what a virtual box is then go here http://www.virtualbox.org/
<skii>  now can anyone help me out with virtualbox???
<Zet> I've used qemu myself, but mainly just for playing around
<Zet> nothing serious
<skii>  so does anyone know any really good virtual machine for linux then???
<Zet> so have you actually done what the error message suggests?
<Zet> making sure the user has write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv?
<skii>  i know litte bit here & there with linux but i don't know anyth'n about command linus or what the hell the error message does suggest
<legycsapo> How can I edit my interfaces file?
<skii>  i have tried to have some programs auto start when i log in but it tell's me that i hvae to have permission for that when i am the only one that does use my computer so i don't know why to have thing's permissions
<skii>  i have only had linux for about 5 to 7 day's
<steve555> Hi everyone,I'm testing out Intrepid Alpha 3.I have an annoying problem with synaptic.The problem is this.When I launch synaptic,I select some packages and it downloads and installs them for me.The trouble is that afterwards,synaptic just freezes after it has installed the packages for me.I have to go into konsole and issue the commnad "sudo killall synaptic"I was wondering if anybody could help me and is experiencing the
<steve555>  same problem.
<skii>  can anyone help me out???
<Schorfi> skii: you have to be in the "vboxusers" group, therefore: type "sudo gpasswd -a [skii, or whatever your username is] vboxusers" in terminal
<skii>  then what?
<Schorfi> then it should work, after a you logout and in again
<dcorbin_work> Something named "NetworkManager" overwrite my resolv.conf.  How do I make sure it doesn't do that again?
<skii>  all that is do'n is changeing my password, but why???
<steve555> What is your error messa
<Schorfi> no, it puts you in the vboxusers group
<skii>  let me try again
<Schorfi> remember the g in gpasswd - otherwise, yes, you would change your password :)
<skii>  i'm gonna try to relog in cuz i did restart virtual box & still the same thing
<Schorfi> yes, you must reslog
<Schorfi> -s
<skii> ok i'll be back
<legycsapo> what can i write to my interfaces file, to change the mac for eth0????
<skii>  ok i'm back
<Schorfi> well...?
<skii>  i'm try'n to mess with virtual box to see if i can get it to work cuz when i do start it and click new i do what it tell's me but then nothing all i do is get an error
<faileas> what kinda error?
<faileas> an error is not accurate enough
<skii>  FATAL: Could not read from the boot mdium@ System halted
<skii>  that's the error that i'm gett'n
<XmasGhost> hi
<Alex135> anyone know how to get LIRC configured to work with those cheep IR remotes for windows vista, links to products are as fallows reciever:( http://www.edio21.com/prod_ir603.asp ) Remote: ( http://www.edio21.com/prod_rc105v.asp )
<skii>  so i don't know what i'm do'n wrong but it's really start'n to piss me off
<skii> i'm gett'n mad @ virtural box for NOT work'n probly!!!
 * Alex135 uses VMWare 
<XmasGhost> I have the 32bits version of kubuntu hardy heron on a dual core 2 2.6ghz; I was wondering if I should switch to the 64bits version or not; also if doing the switch means reinstalling everything on my computer
<skii> i can't it wont install in my computer cuz it came out when windows2000 came out
<Alex135> XmasGhost: i am running the 64bit version and it works fine, it can be a bit of a pain on some apps but its well worth it, just backup all the stuff you want to keep first
<Alex135> skii: when you say it wont install what is the problem with it...
<Schorfi> skii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/VirtualBox
<XmasGhost> Alex135: what apps would those be?
<faileas> XmasGhost: how much ram do you have?
<XmasGhost> faileas: 2gb but I'm thinking of going up to 4gb
<faileas> if you want to use more than 4 gigs, by all means, definately. otherwise, depends on what you run
<Alex135> XmasGhost: java is one of them
<Alex135> XmasGhost: others i cant think of right now
<skii>  my computer is built for windows 2000 that mean's that my computer is VERY VERY VERY old with VERY VERY VERY old computer part's that u can't get & if u did then good luck to ya
<Schorfi> skii: and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<XmasGhost> Alex135: does virtualbox works properly?
<Alex135> XmasGhost: i dont use virtualbox, i use VMWare, but Vmware works fine
<XmasGhost> (huge virtualization needs here)
<Alex135> XmasGhost: i prefer VMware anyway
<XmasGhost> Alex135: I just went with virtualbox beacuse it was the first one I found
<faileas> Alex135: hmm, does the current build still need some messing around with?
<skii>  i'll take a look @ the link Schorfi
 * faileas recalls the last one he tried was being a bit of a pain to install
<XmasGhost> Alex135: is vmware as fast as vbox?
<Alex135> Faileas: of vmware? not really, it doesn't take much to install
<Alex135> XmasGhost: ill put it this way, i havn't tried Vbox, but i know that my dad has been exposed to both and he finds that Vmware works better
<faileas> Alex135: well i tried it when hardy came out, and i needed the any any patch and a few other things
<faileas> in the end i gave up and ran vmware on my windows box
<XmasGhost> Alex135: I see, well, I'll first check vmware out with my current kubuntu and see what that gives me
<Alex135> feileas: yea there are some patches you sometimes need to install but the latest version i heard you didn't need that stuff
<XmasGhost> Alex135: thx for the info
<Alex135> XmasGhost: if you need help installing it let me know
<faileas> ahh
<XmasGhost> is there a kde4.1 kubuntu release?
<Alex135> yes
<Alex135> 1 moment ill get you the link
<Alex135> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<skii>  i do thank u ppl for try'n to help me but the only way for me to fix aproblem in linux i have to do it myself with no one's help, srry ppl  :-( me but ppl have to me to do it myself when i ask for help about computer thing's so i think that's what i'm gonna do is do it myself i'm NOT be'n stupid or anyth'n i just think that it's the rite thing to do, if anyone does think otherwise then let me know now
<Alex135> you can select kde 4 or kde 3
<Alex135> kde4.1 i mean
<XmasGhost> skii: what is the problem that you are trying to fix?
<Alex135> XmasGhost: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<XmasGhost> thanks Alex135
<Alex135> XmasGhost: np
<skii> i would like to do lot's of thing's with my computer but i can't cuz i don't have the $$$ for it and on top of that my computer was made when windows2000 came out & becuz of that my computer can't do lot's of thing's that u more up to date & i would like to have a nice program for a virtual machine but my computer can't handle it & lot's more that i'm have'n problem's with my computer that i'm try'n to fix but i can't cuz i don't know much
<skii> about computers
<XmasGhost> skii what kubuntu version are you using?
<skii> i don't kow all i know is that i'm runn'n ubuntu 7.10
<Alex135> 7.10 = gutsy
<skii> no it's the other one that start's with an h (hadly)
<skii> srr if i got the name wrong but i know that it start's with an h
<XmasGhost> hardy heron?
<Alex135> hardy is 8.04
<skii> i have ubuntu 7.10 but then i did install kubuntu from turtoils from the net
<XmasGhost> and are you trying to get a virtual machine going?
<skii> yews
<skii> yes*
<XmasGhost> what OS do you want to install on your virtual machine?
<skii> xp pro
<Masteredu> Hello
<Masteredu> ...
<XmasGhost> ok
<Alex135> skii: you will need to get a better machine if you want it to run reasonably x.x
<XmasGhost> can you tell me the specifications of your computer, skii?
<skii> Masteredu: be patient, if someone know's the answer they will help u
<XmasGhost> is it a pentium 2? pentium 3?
<skii> what do u wanna know & why?
<Alex135> *sigh*
<skii> i'm look'n in the hardware device manager
<skii> what would u like to know that i can tell ya?
<Masteredu> help me pls
<Masteredu> my problem is my Kde lags
<Masteredu> my kde 4.1 lags
<XmasGhost> skii: because if we know what kind of computer you are using we can then figure out what sort of vm you can use
<Masteredu> when i will change the window position etc.
<Masteredu> it lags
<Masteredu> :(
<Masteredu> how can i fix
<Masteredu> i installed kde 4.1 on my ubuntu
<Alex135> Masteredu: wait till october 2009 when KDE4 is fully suported by Kubuntu
<XmasGhost> how much ram does it have, what's its processor?
<skii> ok i don't know what kind of pentium it is, so where can i find that out?
<Masteredu> 1.5 gb ram and 2,9 ghz ! o.0
<Alex135> Masteredu: or should i say, when support ends for KDE 3 in october 2009 on Kubuntu
<Masteredu> help me
<Masteredu> pls
<Masteredu> i dont will 3.0
<tim_> y?
<XmasGhost> skii: do you know if you are using gnome or kde?
<XmasGhost> I mean.. is it Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<skii> it's ubuntu but for the session kde
<Masteredu> jeah
<Masteredu> kde 4
<Masteredu> not kde
<Masteredu> :)
<Masteredu> in the session
<Masteredu> its like kubuntu
<Masteredu> but it lags:(
<skii> i do know that my graphics card is NV5M64 RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Modle 64 Pr
<Masteredu> how can i fix it
<XmasGhost> skii: go to the kmenu, system, there should be a kinfocenter
<remy> wget -q http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Masteredu> lol?
<skii> it's kubuntu installed in ubuntu
<Masteredu> jeah
<Masteredu> but on a other session
<Masteredu> so it dont runs ubuntu proceses
<skii> it does run ubuntu processes
<XmasGhost> skii: did you go where I told you?
<Masteredu> skii
<Masteredu> no
<skii> i can't
<Masteredu> it dont runs ubuntu processes
<Masteredu> lol
<XmasGhost> skii: why?
<skii> cuz i'm in kde session
<skii> NOT gnome session
<Masteredu> pls help me
<Masteredu> it lags
<Masteredu> !
<Masteredu> :(
<tim_> how can i install kde 4 for testing but return to 3 anytime without destroying anything?
<XmasGhost> skii: the kmenu is like the start menu for kde
<XmasGhost> skii: it's the blue K that's on the task bar
<Alex135> Tim_: dont try it, i did it once and i had to reinstall everything because it messed up fonts in my gnome and KDE3 when i went back
<skii>  yes i got that part
<XmasGhost> skii: if you click there you should have a list of menus
<Alex135> tim_: dont do it
<XmasGhost> skii: go to the one that says "system"
<tim_> Alex135: ok^^
<XmasGhost> skii: there click on the link that sayz "kinfocenter"
<skii> i found it
<Alex135> tim_: i would recomend instead makeing a VM and installing kubuntu kde4.1 on it
<XmasGhost> ok.. now you should be able to tell what's its ram and processor
<dschulz> hi all.. does anyone knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy backports?
<skii> ok KDE version : 3.5.8
<tim_> ok i'll try that tzhx
<XmasGhost> skii: if you click on the "memory" link it should tell you how much ram you have (I believe it says "physical memory" or something similar)
<skii> i put ram in the search and nothing
<skii> i can't there's nothing there
<XmasGhost> skii: then click on "processor" and look for "model name", that's where it will say what machine you have
<XmasGhost> skii: delete what you typed in the search field
<skii> i686
<XmasGhost> skii: to the left a list containing things like "dma channels, devices, etc" should appear
<XmasGhost> skii: are you following me?
<skii> yes but there's a BIG problem, to the left there is NOTHING there but white then a devider then it say's kde info center and say's the kde version, user, hostname, system, release, & machine
<skii> that's all that i do see in KinfoCenter
<XmasGhost> skii: ok
<XmasGhost> skii: click where it says "memory"
<Accidus> In the taskbar: is it possible to change the order in which the windows appear?
<skii> i did & still nothing
<skii> this is really start'n to piss me off in which i don't want to have happen rite now
<XmasGhost> Accidus: I believe what you are looking for can be found under the desktop section of the kcontrol utility. Press alt-F2 and type "kcontrol"
<XmasGhost> Accidus: there you should find a Desktop section and you can adjust the Task Bar settings
<Accidus> Thanks, I'll look into it.
<Accidus> Okay. I know this menu
<Accidus> I want to be able to drag the windows in the taskbar and reorder them dynamically. Is that possible?
<XmasGhost> skii: when you say "nothing" what do you mean? did it not open a new section?
<XmasGhost> Accidus: what do you mean when you say "dynamically"?
<Accidus> For example, at the moment I'm working with Kate and KDvi
<Accidus> And I want them to be adjacent on the taskbar
<skii> when i say nothing i mean that nothing happend, nothing came up
<Accidus> But I can't drag and drop them together on the taskbar
<Accidus> And if I sort the taskbar alphabetically, they won't be next to each other either
<XmasGhost> Accidus: I see.. I'm not sure how that could be done, perhaps another one of these fine people will :)
<XmasGhost> Accidus: Sorry for not being of further help
<Accidus> Thanks, and don't sweat it.
<Accidus> It's nitpicking the desktop, so I won't be surprised if it's not even possible.
<XmasGhost> skii: let's try this.. close that window
<XmasGhost> skii: now press the keys ALT and F2 of your keyboard at the same time
<Accidus> Another related question: Is it possible to group several related windows under one window? For example, I'm always using Kate with Kdvi, so it would be great if I could "glue" them together, and minimize/maximize them together.
<XmasGhost> skii: it will prompt you for a command
<XmasGhost> skii: there type in "kinfocenter"
<skii> srr about that i don't kow what happend
<chuxxsss> my kubuntu is asking for alpha 20080723.1 how do I fix this please anyone
<skii> where do i type that in?
<XmasGhost> Accidus: I'm thinking that that could be accomplished using compiz window rules
<steve555> chuzzsss,I think it asking for the installation disk that you installed your kubuntu with.
<Alex135> skii: in a command terminal
<skii> cuz i did it for the search in kinfocenter and nothing came up where it say's keyword's nothing is shown in there and nothing is shown in results ither so i guess i'm gonna have to reinstall linux i guess
<skii> oh ok
<skii> i did and still the same damn thing WTF!!!!!!
<chuxxsss> I use a update as I was away from home and now it asking for the alpha cd
<Accidus> Thanks, I'll look into it.
<XmasGhost> skii: let's talk a bit about the window that you have in front of you
<skii> ok
<XmasGhost> skii: It should be splitted in two, the right part should have KDE's logo and a list of links
<XmasGhost> skii: am I correct?
<skii> i did type kinfocenter in the termial it did show up but still showed the same damn thing
<skii> yes
<XmasGhost> Ok..
<skii> but where it is splitted on the left side is blank on the right side has what i told u before
<XmasGhost> skii: scroll down on the right..
<XmasGhost> skii: can you see anywhere there a link that's named "memory"?
<skii> i can't cuz there isn't a scroller
<chuxxsss> does any one no how I can un-install a kubuntu update disc or point me in the right direction
<XmasGhost> skii: can you see anywhere there a link that's named "memory"?
<skii> no
<skii> i can't
<skii> there's nothing in the left side where i know that is soposto be
<skii> GGGRRR!!!!!!!!!
<XmasGhost> skii: on the right side...
<skii> my computer is really start'n to piss me off
<XmasGhost> skii: tell me what is listed
<Accidus> xmasghost: Do I have to switch to compiz then?
<Accidus> Or did I misunderstand your intention?
<skii> on the right is the kde logo kde info center then it tell's me kde version: user, hostname, system, release, & machine
<skii> i told u that is all that is up in kde info center
<skii> wtf
<XmasGhost> Accidus: It was just from the top of my head.. I know that compiz has a way of setting window behavior
<Accidus> Ah, thanks.
<XmasGhost> Accidus: There's probably several apps that you can use
<Accidus> Well, I'll look into it, but that's probably not going to happen today.
<XmasGhost> Accidus: try a google search for "window behavior whaterverxseveryouuse" :)
<Accidus> Replacing the windowing system isn't something I planned :)
<Accidus> Thanks, I will.
<XmasGhost> guys, I'm dying here... anyone know of a konsole command that can tell you your system's specs?
<Heinz-L-Mann> system specs?
<Heinz-L-Mann> what do you need?
<XmasGhost> Heinz-L-Mann: I'm trying to help skii find out what computer he's running but he seems to encounter a problem using kinfocenter
<Heinz-L-Mann> hmmm
<Heinz-L-Mann> wait a second
<Heinz-L-Mann> tried /proc
<XmasGhost> Heinz-L-Mann: that's ok, he fled the scene apparently
<Heinz-L-Mann> ???
<Heinz-L-Mann> ok
<XmasGhost> Heinz-L-Mann: he left the channel :)
<Heinz-L-Mann> oh
<Heinz-L-Mann> fled :P lol
<chuxxsss> one last try how do I remove my last up grade as it broken amarok and kdelibs5
<Heinz-L-Mann> reinstall amarok and kdelibs5 ?
<chuxxsss> will not let me Heinz-L-Mann
<XmasGhost> chuxxsss: have you tried uninstalling them?
<chuxxsss> tried apt-get install -f ask for a disc I did uses in the update
<chuxxsss> Yes
<XmasGhost> with the purge coomand?
<chuxxsss> asks for 20080723.1 alpha
<chuxxsss> whats with that?
<chuxxsss> sorry what purge comand XmasGhost by the way nice nic
<Alex135> XmasGhost just left
<chuxxsss> thanks
<Alex135> well i had my boss call me a bit ago saying that there isn't enough to do at work today so he isn't having his student workers come in... sorta sadd that i wont get any money but oh well, i normally work half days but i have been working 9 hours a day for the last 2 - 3 weeks
<Alex135> so i guess i deserve a break today
<Alex135> hey anyone here good with LIRC?
<Alex135> i cant get it configured right
<chuxxsss> Konversation works for me
<dschulz> does anyone knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy backports?
<Alex135> LIRC is a IR transmitting/recieving program for linux, not a IRC program
<Alex135> chuxxsss: LIRC is a ir transmitting/reciving program for linux, not a irc prog
<chuxxsss> ok
<mighty-d> Hi
<bry3n> Hi everybody
<mighty-d> im experiencing problems with ldap client, it is pretty slow on auth, the weird thing is that getent seems to be working well, would you help me please?
<bry3n> Can you help me ?
<bry3n> I would like to have XPLANET for background
<masteredu> Hello
<bry3n> Hi
<Schorfi> bry3n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49463
<bry3n> can you help me
<masteredu> by what?
<bry3n> I'm french, i would like to have XPlanet for background
<masteredu> Xplanet?
<afunix> does anyone have problems with flash in kubuntu?
<masteredu> then download the background image and sett it xD
<masteredu> i not
<masteredu> afunix
<afunix> i've got two hardies and both has broken flash with flashplugin-nonfee
<RurouniJones> xplanet is a desktop background that updates images of the earth every few minutes
<bry3n> Yes
<RurouniJones> using up to date weather info, time etc
<bry3n> but i don't have the weather
<bry3n> On the earth
<bry3n> I would like to have clouds on the earth in background
<RurouniJones> you need a script to download the cloud maps
<RurouniJones> try http://www.revis.co.uk/site/?q=taxonomy/term/71
<bry3n> I don't understand english but the french community is very .....
<reese> is there a way to install the flash player on AMD64, without installing a 32bit version of firefox?
<RurouniJones> Not as far as I know
<reese> thanks
<jshewey> I am having some trouble and can't find a good answer in the forums. I am having trouble accessing windows shares from ubuntu. It prompts me for credentials, but will not authenticate.
<mnoir> I have kmail set up to use firefox.  They live on separate desktops.  When I click a link, firefox gets pulled to my kmail desktop.  If I set anti-focus-stealing very high, it doesnt pull but I get double tabs.  ??
<michel> There are still some bugs in KDE 4.1. :/
<mnoir> I think I am using 3.x - where is best to check?
<mnoir> Yep - 3.5.9
<timo> hi there, i have a problem with my sound card, tried solving it through the !sound troubleshooting guide, but that didn't work out...
<snarkster> morning all
<snarkster> anyone know how to configure kmilo in 3.5.9?? i cant locate it anywhere
<joseijav> que tengo que instalar para ver videos en internet
<faileas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<faileas> well it might be portugese... bleh can't quite tell the difference
<joseijav> sorry
<billos> bonjour
<engineer> joseijav sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<engineer> faileas it's spanish
<jshewey> It's spanish.
<snarkster> so no information regarding kmilo
<eagles0513875> does anyone know much about dcop cuz i am having some weird issues with it
<snarkster> !kmilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmilo
<eagles0513875> !dcop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcop
<rbby2> when mounting my xp hard drive why do I get " Could not start process, unable to create io-slave klauncher said unknown protocol
<eagles0513875> rbby2: did u unplug the drive uncleanly
<eagles0513875> or didnt unmount it before removing
<rbby2> no
<rbby2> it hasn't beern removed at all
<eagles0513875> rbby2: try rebooting the pc that usually fixes it for me
<rbby2> done that many times already
<eagles0513875> run the following sudo shutdown -F -r forces an fsck check at reboot
<rbby2> problem started after a recent package update but I don't know what was updated, was working fine prior to that
<zmin> anybody here'
<zmin> ?
<rbby2> that will run when I reboot ?
<rbby2> I'll give it a try
<eagles0513875> ya it will
<Talban> hi
<eagles0513875> !ask | zmin
<ubottu> zmin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rbby2> I do that in a konsole ?
<eagles0513875> rbby2: ya
<rbby2> k I'll try
<rbby2> brb
<Talban> has someone experiencied a problem with libxine after the last update? It uninstalled libxine1-ffmpeg and I can't reinstall it
<traqn> i have a big problem.Please help.I've just installed baryl+emerald, but when i switch beryl to use emerald menager everithing just desapear (window buttons close,minimize etc) and i'm not able to move my windows
<traqn> somebody
<eagles0513875> !patience | traqn
<ubottu> traqn: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles0513875> traqn: beryl has been replaced by compiz
<eagles0513875> try #compiz channel
<traqn> ok
<traqn> 10x
<eagles0513875> no prob
<snarkster> how is kde4 coming along, is it better than it was when it came out?
<timo> definately!
<snarkster> good to know.. do you suggest switching to it
<rbby2> eagles0513875: that didn't help, still get the unable to create io-slave
<timo> somebody hlp me plz... when I press the mute button on my keyboard, sound is muted for a split sec and then it goes back to normal
<eagles0513875> !patience | timo
<ubottu> timo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles0513875> rbby2: what do u have install on your machine
<timo> snarkster: what are you using now?
<snarkster> 3.5.9
<eagles0513875> rbby2: are you using kde 4 or 3.5.9
<snarkster> timo: Im happy with it but I want that plasma goodness.
<rbby2> drive wise I had a usb drive, my linux partition, both mount fine, I also have the xp drive and amother hard drive and I get the error on those 2
<rbby2> 3.5.9
<timo> snarkster: you know what's funny? When i click on help -> KDE, it says 3.5.9
<snarkster> rbby do you have fuse and ntfs-3g installed
<timo> snarkster: but actually i'm using 4.1
<snarkster> ah
<eagles0513875> timo: ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<eagles0513875> if youre using kde4
<rbby2> snarkster:  everything worked fine until some recent package updates
<timo> snarkster: but the plasma stuff is great yes
<snarkster> join #kubuntu-kde4
<snarkster> hmm
<intreq> hi, i would like to have some support
<intreq> can any one help me?
<snarkster> rbby: if you type mount what do you see
<snarkster> rbby: im sure youve tried old-school mounting right?
<snarkster> rbby: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdx /media/drive
<rbby2> i see nothing , looks like it's trying but it does nothing, if I try calculate in properties i get the error
<snarkster> hmm
<snarkster> have you done fsck -t ntfs-3g -Y /dev/sdx
<rbby2> failed to access mount point /media/drive: no such file or directory
<rbby2> fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found
<eagles0513875> rbby2: do an fdisk -l and see if its even recognizing that the partitions r there
<rbby2> eagles0513875: that gives me nothing at all
<eagles0513875> it doesnt list the partitions
<rbby2> list nothing at all
<eagles0513875> something isnt right there
<rbby2> you're telling me LOL
<eagles0513875> lol it should list the partitions
<rbby2> it should atleast list my linux partition
<eagles0513875> rbby2: even ntfs partitions
<faileas> try using a sudo in front of ot
<faileas> it
<eagles0513875> you need sudo actually lol
<eagles0513875> my bad
<eagles0513875> sudo fdisk -l
<rbby2> looking in Dolphin ok sudo works
<eagles0513875> is it finding ur windows partitions
<rbby2> yes
<rbby2> with sudo it list them all
<Daisuke-Laptop> you have to use sudo with fdisk -l :)
<emons> hi guys, is there a way to equilize my sound perfectly? i explain: ive got 5 speakers and a subwoofer and the subwoofer its just to high so i was wondering, is there a mixer prog that let me set my sound system in an optimal way? i use kmix but it doesnt work good, any suggestion? thank u
<rbby2> with sudo  fdisk -l it list all my drives
<snarkster> rbby: sorry I thought you knew that you needed sudo to do some things.. my bad i apologize
<rbby2> no problem snarkster
<rbby2> I appreciate any help
<emons> hi guys, is there a way to equilize my sound perfectly? i explain: ive got 5 speakers and a subwoofer and the subwoofer its just to high so i was wondering, is there a mixer prog that let me set my sound system in an optimal way? i use kmix but it doesnt work good, any suggestion? thank u
<rbby2> I tried rm -vf ~/.kde/share/config/ksycoca then  kbuildsycoca but it tells me reusing existing  ksycoa
<Talban> just a question, after updating libxine1-bin to version 1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3.1 (last update from adept). libxine1-ffmpeg got uninstalled and I can't reinstall it. Has anybody seen this or has a suggestion?
<AlexF> #kubuntu-kde4
<Talban> I have kde3
<emons> hello? is there anybody overhtere????
<emons> hi guys, is there a way to equilize my sound perfectly? i explain: ive got 5 speakers and a subwoofer and the subwoofer its just to high so i was wondering, is there a mixer prog that let me set my sound system in an optimal way? i use kmix but it doesnt work good, any suggestion? thank u
<snarkster> man I hate super karaumba stuff it never works like its suposed to..
<eagles0513875> lol
<emons> alright thanks for ur help...
<eagles0513875> !patience | emons
<ubottu> emons: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<emons> eagles0513875: sorry, didnt mean to be rude at all, usually if no-one knows about it they say it, now nobody's replying so i thought about pushing it a bit, without wanting to be mean though, if seemed that way im sorry....
<eagles0513875> emons: its rather early still alot of people migh tstill be asleep
<eagles0513875> emons: are you on kde 3 or 4
<emons> 3
<rbby2> eagles0513875: no luck so far with mounting the drives
<rbby2> the drives are shown in Dolphin storage media but it's unmounted
<fekeri> bbb
<emons> rbby2 u have to modify the fstab
<tim_> since i have firefox 3 there is no cross when i tick a box, like marking a mail to delete it, but the whole area becomes white, it's the same with the boxes in the compiz menu
<rbby2> emons: where's it located ?
<tim_> can i somehow disable the messages of users joining and leaving the channel
<emons> rbby2: /etc/fstab
<emons> if you go on the ubuntu guide it's all explained how to do
<rbby2> found it
<emons> run "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab"
<emons> and modify it according to what the guide says
<rbby2> where do I find the guide ?
<emons> !kubuntu guide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu guide
<emons> i tried lol
<emons> wait a sec
<emons> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<emons> there u go
<rbby2> k thanks
<administrador> hola
<abwhostw> HI I want to get help
<abwhostw> how to install the apache and make the computer servvvvver
<Pici> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ijai_> i'm new to ubuntu ... need help
<ijai_> i saw beryl in youtube ... how can i get those amazing effects?
<ijai_> anybody?
<mizipzor> whats the best way to check which version of kubunt and kde i have? i know theres a nifty command for printing the package versions
<eagles0513875> ijai_: its called compiz now
<eagles0513875> !compiz | ijai_
<ubottu> ijai_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ijai_> how do i get compiz?
<eagles0513875> see above
<Jurgentje> Hi... pretty new to installing Apache here (always used some out of the box stuff like wamp before... but now that I'm converted to Linux, I'd like to do it the right way) ... when I try launching a file on my localhost... it saves it instead of executing it. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<eagles0513875> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Talban> good bye
<ijai_> i dont see any desktop effects there?
<eagles0513875> r u on gutsy
<eagles0513875> * are you
<abwhostw_> man I want to install the
<Lawl> does this page load for anyone? http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=ad2009affbf2ae22997a373903191195
<abwhostw_> server on my pc
<abwhostw_> help
<eagles0513875> ijai_: what version of kubuntu are you using
<mizipzor> i would like some help with this, if someones got the time: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=82.0
<abwhostw_> anyone can help me
<eagles0513875> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eagles0513875> !ask | abwhostw_
<ubottu> abwhostw_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abwhostw_> me how to make server on my pc
<eagles0513875> abwhostw_: what kinda server you wanting
<eagles0513875> web server dns dhcp
<abwhostw_> web hosting
<abwhostw_> yeah like that
<abwhostw_> su - root
<abwhostw_> when I put the cmd
<eagles0513875> abwhostw_: you native english speaker or not
<abwhostw_> yeah it's
<eagles0513875> do you want the following
<eagles0513875> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<abwhostw_> i did but doesn't install
<eagles0513875> which version of kde are you on
<eagles0513875> kde 3 or 4
<abwhostw_> 4
<eagles0513875> abwhostw_: ask in here #kubuntu-kde4
<eagles0513875> this channel is for kde 3 support
<abwhostw_> ok
<abwhostw_> no one answer me
<free_soft> hollaaa
<abwhostw_> hi
<abwhostw_> can u help us
<free_soft> no
<abwhostw_> why
<abwhostw_> so u r selfish
<faileas> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abwhostw_> how to installthe lampo
<abwhostw_> with out having any problem
<faileas> lampo?
<abwhostw_> lamp
<abwhostw_> for the server
<abwhostw_> on OS kubutn
<abwhostw_> haaaaa
<abwhostw_> no one wants help
<free_soft> you spanish
<abwhostw_> no
<abwhostw_> english
<free_soft> yes
<abwhostw_> so u can help
<abwhostw_> or no
<free_soft> no
<engineer> i know spanish
<abwhostw_> ok so why u replay and waest my time
<abwhostw_> w*
<engineer> i hate aolbonics
<engineer> abwhostw_ in the channel
<abwhostw_> ok
<engineer> abwhostw_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<abwhostw_> I all ready did
<abwhostw_> but I have problem with installation
<claudio> i all speak spanish?
<lakis1982> hello .. i updated my kubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.18 to kubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.19 .... when i boot up my pc i select ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.19 in the start menu and then it prompts me to login in dos enviroment ... and after the login it stays in dos enviroment .... what happened ???
<masteredu> Hello
<claudio> spanish?
<masteredu> i am here becouse in the german channel no answer :(
<engineer> claudio si
<engineer> abwhostw_ what problem
<abwhostw_> abwhostw@ubuntu:~$ sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<abwhostw_> [sudo] password for abwhostw:
<abwhostw_> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<abwhostw_> see the problem
<engineer> masteredu speak
<claudio> hola engineer
<masteredu> my problem is
<engineer> abwhostw_ sudo aptitude install apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libmysqlclient15off libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libpq5 mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 php5-common php5-mysql
<masteredu> i cant make a install cd of kubuntu
<masteredu> i think its becouse my disk format
<claudio> alguien sabe como puedo instalar el firefox?
<masteredu> but i  think its ok it is 4,7 gb and DVD + R
<engineer> claudio sudo aptitude install firefox
<abwhostw_> : Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<abwhostw_> Reading package lists... Done
<abwhostw_> Building dependency tree
<abwhostw_> Reading state information... Done
<engineer> abwhostw_ kill all apt instances
<abwhostw_> Reading extended state information
<abwhostw_> Initializing package states... Done
<abwhostw_> Building tag database... Done
<abwhostw_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<abwhostw_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<abwhostw_> abwhostw@ubuntu:~$
<masteredu> how can i boot from a usb stick??? in the bios???
<abwhostw_> how
<engineer> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<free_soft> hay spanish
<masteredu> MEN
<masteredu> this is a english channel
<masteredu> stop spanish
<engineer> masteredu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<engineer> free_soft what do you want
<free_soft> what
<engineer> que quieres
<masteredu> what dvd type i need for Kubuntu install?
<free_soft> quiero saber si hay otra sala
<SAngeli> Hi, I run Ubuntu Linux and use Mozilla Firefox. I have couple of websites where to accesses I have installed a certificate. Now I am migrating to Windows Vista. How to transfer those certificate so that I can connect via SSL?
<MetaMorfoziS> !eee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee
<MetaMorfoziS> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ubuntu_> @quake.net
<abwhostw_> tasksel: debconf failed to run
<abwhostw_> and one the problem
<abwhostw_> so any one now
<abwhostw_> tasksel: debconf failed to run help
<abwhostw_> help
<abwhostw_> tasksel: debconf failed to run
<asktoby> Could someone please visit mms://asktoby.is-a-geek.com:12345 and tell me if my webcam shows?
<engineer> omg, you're so ugly
<ikonia> asktoby: this is offtopic, please stop
<ikonia> engineer: don't feed please
<asktoby> I'm running kubuntu?
<ikonia> asktoby: it doesn't matter
<asktoby> Sorry, didn't mean to offend
<engineer> no, it's not, timed out
<ikonia> asktoby: no problem
<ikonia> asktoby: I thougt you where advertising a website
<ikonia> asktoby: my mistake
<engineer> no comments
<engineer> do you know the 5 minute rule?
<ikonia> 5  minute rules ?
<engineer> The 5 minute rule states that you can not contribute to a conversation until you have listened to it for 5 minutes to gain context and understanding of where the conversation stands.
<ikonia> engineer: I'm afriad that rule isn't practicle in #ubuntu channels
<asktoby> engineer: Thanks for checking... I must still have something wrong.
<engineer> no problem mate
<ikonia> asktoby: I can't connect to that port - suggesting it's not open or nothing is listening on it
<lakis1982> i want to ask something
<engineer> try forwarding the port
<engineer> if you're in a LAN behind NAT
<lakis1982> is there a ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.4.26.19   and  ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.19  ..   are there differences between the two ???
<asktoby> I thought I'd done it but I've just adjusted how I did it... could you try again please?
<asktoby> (I can take this to #vlc if it's noise for you guys)
<engineer> i can telnet
<engineer> car racing?
<asktoby> Yes!
<asktoby> Mario Kart Wii :)
<asktoby> Fantastic, thank you for that.
<engineer> quality is awful though
<engineer> i see green around the image
<asktoby> It just needs to be good enough to placate my mum when my firstborn is born in the next few days :D
<ikonia> asktoby: have you got any other network services (torrents for example) running
<ikonia> asktoby: I'm getting quite a juttery service
<asktoby> I'm only on Virgin's broadband which has got crappy upload, that could explain it
<ikonia> ahh virgin - say no more
<engineer> lol
<rita> Anyone willing to help a noob get a trackpad working on a pavilion or help point me to a fix? searched the boards already
<asktoby> So, now the webcam works, who wants to visit my new site? Membership is free*. I'm an 18f from California and just want to have fun. Honestly.
<asktoby> No, really.
<asktoby> :)
<abwhostw_> I install the apache
<abwhostw_> and I have problem
<abwhostw_> Not Found
<abwhostw_> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<abwhostw_> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<abwhostw_> can I know why
<Pici> Thats normal.
<abwhostw_> ok how it gone work
<Pici> You aren't serving any pages out of /var/www
<abwhostw_> ok and after
<abwhostw_> I want to get the config of php and Msql
<engineer> sudo nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<engineer> sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<diego_> hi
<diego_666> hola
<asktoby> lakis1982: The 2.4 kernel is older and slimmer than the 2.6 kernel. I run the 2.4 kernel (in Damn Small Linux) on my old Pentium1 laptop, but on a modern desktop you'll want 2.6
<engineer> my router uses 2.4
<diego_S> hi...
<Schijnn> Where do I set the audio device that Konqueror uses?
<lakis1982> what i boot , it gieves me some option to select ... 1) boot with vista  ... 2)boot witth ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.18 generic or recovery  3) boot with ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.18 generic or recovery ... 4) boot with ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.19 ..... with the option 2 and 3 i can get normally in the graphic enviroment and everything works ....  with the oprion 4 i cannot get into graphical enviroment and i can login in a command like enviroment
<lakis1982> and it says   kinit : no resume image   .. doing normal boot .......    sooo  ????
<engineer> Schijnn system settings
<enzo_> I do not know what happened, but the "sudo" command does not work
<enzo_> Error message:      sudo: unable to resolve host (none)
<abwhostw_> hello
<abwhostw_> I have problem
<enzo_> My /etc/hostname is empty
<enzo_> All help is appreciated
<abwhostw_> bash: /etc/hostname: Permission denied
<enzo_> The desktop and laptop are both running 8.04
<engineer> abwhostw_ sudo nano /etc/hostname
<abwhostw_> I find inside
<abwhostw_> ubuntu
<abwhostw_> letter
<abwhostw_> so what can i do right now
<dschulz> does anyone knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy backports?
<abwhostw_> how can I open the apache and deal with
<engineer> sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<abwhostw_> tasksel: debconf failed to run
<Schijnn> engineer - doesn't work.  I get no sound through Konqueror.  Hmm, maybe Gnash settings?
<engineer> use flash
<engineer> from adobe
<abwhostw_>  sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-defaul
<abwhostw_> when I type this
<abwhostw_> after what i will do
<engineer> that's up to you
<abwhostw_> just tell me
<engineer> you're the only person to know what you wanna do
<abwhostw_> ok
<Schijnn> engineer - I installed the flash plugin through Adept, but I'm still not getting sound.
<amerigo> ! games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<abwhostw_> man i have big problem my appache is not runing good
<pierre_> bonjour
<hgee> hello
<pierre_> is it english only space?
<Schorfi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<hgee> I have no idea
<pierre_> ok, merci
<Schorfi> de rien
<abwhostw_> any boday here
<abwhostw_> help me
<zabbadapp> A friend was thinking about buying a racing-wheel for his PC. Since I had an old wheel that I never used in a long time he could take mine. Today I got it back because it didn't work in his Vista and the supplied driver-cd only had win95/98-drivers. Curious, I plugged it into my kubuntu desktop and a Guillemot usb device popped up so I could use it in TuxRacer. Vista fail again, but tuxracer isn't so hot either. So,
<zabbadapp> what is the one _best_ racing game for linux?
<abwhostw_> http://192.168.1.101
<engineer> lol
<abwhostw_> Not Found
<abwhostw_> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<abwhostw_> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at 192.168.1.101 Port 80
<abwhostw_> what can i do now
<engineer> apache is not pointing to any page
<abwhostw_> how can i fixed
<abwhostw_> help me plz
<Pici> abwhostw_: Like I said earlier, you need to put content into /var/www
<abwhostw_> how
<engineer> DocumentRoot /home/server/www/
<engineer> your site must be inside a directory like this
<engineer> and apache must be pointing to it
<tacosarecool> hello
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<Nutzebahn> In Synaptic, which KDE4 package should I select?
<engineer> kdebase-workspace
<tacosarecool> I accidentally delete my kmenu
<tacosarecool> How do I fix that
<tacosarecool> Anyone?
<tacosarecool> Umm
<engineer> K button?
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<chairman> hello linux family
<Nutzebahn> engineer: I don't see that.
<pparker> hello
<pparker> i'm running kde 4.1 on hardy
<PhilRod> tacosarecool: what kde version?
<abwhostw__> hello
<abwhostw__> DocumentRoot /home/server/www/
<abwhostw__> I can't get it
<pparker> it runs fine but konqueror have a memory leak
<tacosarecool> I'm on the latest one but not 4
<tacosarecool> I think 3.5 or something
<PhilRod> tacosarecool: then right-click on the panel -> add applet to panel -> k menu
<pparker> anybody to confirm ?
<tacosarecool> But then it's a box
<PhilRod> ?
<tacosarecool> That's the k icon
<jay_> how do i change the background for the cube in compiz config?
<PhilRod> tacosarecool: correct
<PhilRod> jay_: if no one here knows, you could try #compiz I guess
<abwhostw__> hello
<abwhostw__> noghting is
<abwhostw__> DocumentRoot /home/server/www/
<abwhostw__> where could I find
<abwhostw__> i don't have a file such like that on the home folder
<hgee> anyone get osx widets to work in kde4.1?
<engineer> Nutzebahn search for it
<engineer> you have to add an additional rep
<engineer> Nutzebahn http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<pparker> anyone got memory leak problem with konqueror and kde 4.1 ?
<Bauldrick> hi i have a question
<engineer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<yesitisjustm1> i got my printer working on test page and it also gets detected on abiword and prints there also but it not detected in kazehakase it can't print in kazehakase will i need like firefox to print on a browser or is it suppose to work on kazehakase?
<Nutzebahn> I selected kde4base and it's installng now. :(
<Nutzebahn> What do I do?
<abwhostw__> so
<abwhostw__> no one want to help me
<abwhostw__> with
<abwhostw__> [15:05] <abwhostw__> DocumentRoot /home/server/www/
<abwhostw__> [15:05] <abwhostw__> w
<yesitisjustm1> anyone knows?
<thefish> abwhostw__: you are trying something with apache?
<roldyx> hello, i have a problem with LVMs,  when i boot the system the LVMs are "inactive", I have roldyx-kernel... with ubuntu-kernel works perfectly
<abwhostw__> yeah
<abwhostw__> II don't see the apache
<abwhostw__> and everything
<abwhostw__> how to fixed
<pteague_work> anybody use kate enough to know if there's a keyboard shortcut for collapsing code?
<abwhostw__> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<abwhostw__> abwhostw@ubuntu:~$
<abwhostw__> haaaaaaaaaaaa
<thefish> sorry mate, thats not a great explanation though
<roldyx> hello, i have a problem with LVMs,  when i boot the system the LVMs are "inactive", I have roldyx-kernel... with ubuntu-kernel works perfectly
<Nutzebahn> How do I get kde4base-workspace? I can't get into kde4
<Nutzebahn> Which repository do I need to add to install kde4 properly?
<engineer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<roldyx> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse
<roldyx> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse
<roldyx> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates multiverse
<roldyx> deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates multiverse
<masteredu> or
<masteredu> wait
<masteredu> give in in the synatpic manager
<masteredu> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<roldyx> hello, i have a problem with LVMs,  when i boot the system the LVMs are "inactive", I have roldyx-kernel... with ubuntu-kernel works perfectly
<masteredu> then install it with the manager
<masteredu> select the default session and restart
<masteredu> "synaptic"
<engineer> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<abwhostw> hi
<abwhostw> welcome
<abwhostw> I want to get help from some one know about servers
<Nutzebahn> Can't I just download it from kde.org?
<tim_> how can i disable the messages of people joining and leaving the server?
<tacosarecool> hello
<engineer> Nutzebahn no, you will only get the source there
<Nutzebahn> Why is this so much trouble?
<abwhostw> Not Found
<abwhostw> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<abwhostw> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at 192.168.1.101 Port 80
<Nutzebahn> Is there a simple method?
<engineer> tim_ right click the channel name in the tree
<Nutzebahn> roldyx: http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  multivers/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<snarkster> hello again
<Nutzebahn> Hello?
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Does anyone here know how to disable twin-view on a laptop so that the laptop screen is *only* active when a monitor isn't plugged in?
<abwhostw> I want to get apache runing like this site
<abwhostw> http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/
<pires> hi
<tacosarecool> Hello
<tacosarecool> I can't get my normal kmenu back:-(
<Daisuke-Laptop> right-click, use classic menu?
<tacosarecool> Nope
<DexterF> hi
<thefish> hi DexterF
<abwhostw> asksel: debconf failed to run
<DexterF> how can I boot kubuntu from a usb stick? got a windows box and no working writer but a 4gig stick
<zobby> hi
<gsd> Quick question, what package holds libncurses?
<Daisuke-Laptop> libncurses5
<gsd> Hmm its weird, I already have that... I wonder why this script is complaining ><
<padelis__> list
<Daisuke-Laptop> gsd: libncurses4 is also a possibility, depending on what version it wants
<gsd> Ah, I figured out I needed -dev I'm good now. ;)
<Daisuke-Laptop> gsd: compiling a program against ncurses, i take it?
<gsd> yea
<ecopirate> Hi there. Might I be able to nab some help?
<rbby2> eagles0513875: I just want to let you know I fixed my drive mounting problem
<tux> ola
<rbby2> the pboblem was in fstab
<ecopirate> I'm having a problem running games and applications that are graphics intensive. It almost seems like a memory leak, though I know it's not. For nearly every game that I played, though most prevalently with online games, my framerate is absolute garbage. It begins adequate, usually around 30-40fps (Though this itself is nowhere near to what it was in windows, oddly), but then drops down to 6-9fps, or lower. This happens with new games,
<ecopirate> older games, games running in Linux and games running in Wine.
<ecopirate> As a note of comparison, I'm running applications and games that wouldn't put a dent in my memory usage beforehand, or would be running at 70-100fps in Windows. My computer is a 2.2ghz dual-core, with 2gigs of memory and a large cache devoted to applications.
<ecopirate> As far as I know, the nvidia-glx package is installed and running fine, along with the config utility. Anyone have any ideas?
<Nutzebahn> http://pastebin.com/d7f3e4ea1
<engineer> uninstall the old packages first
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<wind-rider> hi
<wind-rider> i think i have a similar problem as Nutzebahn has
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> Please help
<tacosarecool> I deleted my kmenu I want it back though
<wind-rider> i followed the tutorial on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<wind-rider> hm, it seems to work now
<wind-rider> sorry for bothering
<ecopirate> Cough. Totally realized I hadn't logged in
<Nutzebahn> :(
<wind-rider> tacosarecool: you have kde 4?
<tacosarecool> No
<wind-rider> oh
<ecopirate> Now to repost my problem...
<ecopirate> I'm having a problem running games and applications that are graphics intensive. It almost seems like a memory leak, though I know it's not. For nearly every game that I played, though most prevalently with online games, my framerate is absolute garbage. It begins adequate, usually around 30-40fps (Though this itself is nowhere near to what it was in windows, oddly), but then drops down to 6-9fps, or lower. This happens with new games,
<ecopirate> older games, games running in Linux and games running in Wine.
<tacosarecool> I just removed the kmenu because I was angry with wine because after I wined rhapsody
<tacosarecool> Then the menu got messed up and stuff
<ecopirate> As a note of comparison, I'm running applications and games that wouldn't put a dent in my memory usage beforehand, or would be running at 70-100fps in Windows. My computer is a 2.2ghz dual-core, with 2gigs of memory and a large cache devoted to applications.
<tacosarecool> The wine menu
<tacosarecool> But then I deleted Kmenu
<wind-rider> then i don't now how to help you right now, sorry
<ecopirate> You may need to reinstall KDE 4.1 or so Taco. Or...I suppose it could be possible to get it back through the right package, though I'm not sure what that is.
<ecopirate> You can try "sudo apt-get install kmenu" in a terminal. See if that's the correct one
<wind-rider> hm, it looks like i still can't install some of the packages of kde 4.1 :S are there more people here with that experience
<wind-rider> ?
<wind-rider> apt-get says that kde-window-manager can not be installed because it contains files which are also in another package
<wind-rider> (in kdebase-runtime-data)
<zobby> i tried the new ultamatix
<ecopirate> Is my text still not appearing?
<zobby> hi all
<zobby> i can read u
<ecopirate> Ah, good.
<ecopirate> I was just fearing the worst, since the taco guy hadn't responded, and noone's got a handle on my own problem
<zobby> i see
<Mully> hey all
<zobby> yo
<manuel_> no entiendo nada
<manuel_> quiero entender algo
<Daisuke-Laptop> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mutiny`99> What's the command for installing c compilers on kubuntu?
<zobby> weiss jemand wie man viele torrents auf ktorrent added ??
<draik> Hello all
<draik> I am having a bit of an issue using firefox
<draik> This is what I get...
<draik> [08-08 21:09:44] Torbutton NOTE: Skipping no location: chrome://global/content/commonDialog.xul
<Nutzebahn> Could someone please help me? The packages for kde4 are broken and I can't fix the installation...
<engineer> i told ya
<engineer> uninstall the old ones
<Nutzebahn> I did.
<engineer> sudo aptitude -f install
<Nutzebahn> Yes, and that returned an error.
<engineer> which is
<santino_> ciao a tutti
<Nutzebahn>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kappfinder', which is also in package kde4base
<Nutzebahn> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Nutzebahn> Unpacking kdebase-data-kde4 (from .../kdebase-data-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_all.deb) ...
<Nutzebahn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-data-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<Nutzebahn>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/servicetypes/uasprovider.desktop', which is also in package kde4base-data
<Nutzebahn> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Nutzebahn> Unpacking kdebase-bin-kde4 (from .../kdebase-bin-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb) ...
<Nutzebahn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-bin-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Nutzebahn>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/bin/keditfiletype', which is also in package kde4base
<Nutzebahn> Unpacking kdepasswd-kde4 (from .../kdepasswd-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb) ...
<Nutzebahn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepasswd-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Nutzebahn>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/kcm_useraccount.so', which is also in package kde4base
<Nutzebahn> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Nutzebahn> Unpacking konqueror-nsplugins-kde4 (from .../konqueror-nsplugins-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb) ...
<Nutzebahn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror-nsplugins-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Nutzebahn>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/bin/nspluginviewer', which is also in package kde4base
<Nutzebahn> Unpacking konqueror-kde4 (from .../konqueror-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb) ...
<Nutzebahn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Nutzebahn>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/kcm_kurifilt.so', which is also in package kde4base
<Nutzebahn> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Nutzebahn> Unpacking konsole-kde4 (from .../konsole-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb) ...
<Nutzebahn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kons
<Nutzebahn> engineer
<engineer> omg
<engineer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Nutzebahn> oops
<Nutzebahn> sorry
<Nutzebahn> I thought I copied the pastebin link
<draik> How can I re-install firefox with apt-get?
<_frloja> pooopop
<_frloja> olá
<_frloja> alguem on line?
<engineer> nao
<Nutzebahn> http://pastebin.com/d7e01d92e
<Nutzebahn> Engineer?
<engineer> draik sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<draik> Thank you engineer
<Nutzebahn> This totally messed up my system, and I don't know which package is what, what do I do?
<jegelie_> Hi, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 7.04 on an external FireWire drive, intel iMac 17", with use of rEFIt - when I try to boot from the FiWi, it says "No device found"
<engineer> hard to figure
<engineer> only manually
<draik> I keep getting the same error message when I try to run Firefox. This is the error message from Konsole...
<draik> [08-08 21:26:20] Torbutton NOTE: Skipping no location: chrome://global/content/commonDialog.xul
<engineer> move your profile elsewhere
<engineer> try again
<Nutzebahn> Enginner?
<Nutzebahn> Engineer?*
<engineer> it's hard to figure from just had
<engineer> i would have to try different solutions
<engineer> had->that
<_frloja> algum brazileiro?
<_frloja> algum brazileiro?
<_frloja> algum brazileiro?
<engineer> nao
<_frloja> algum brazileiro?
<_frloja> algum brazileiro?
<_frloja> algum brazileiro?
<_frloja> algum brazileiro?
<_frloja> algum brazileiro?
<draik> _frloja: NO
<draik> What is the Brazilian channel?
<engineer> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<draik> engineer: What the suggestion for the relocation of the profile for me?
<draik> *What = Was
<engineer> just leave the profiles directoy empty so firefox can create a new one
<draik> Ok
<engineer> or
<heinkel_111> is there any video stream plaayer for kde4?
<heinkel_111> kaffeine isn't kde 4 yet
<tacosarecool> hello
<engineer> firefox -profilemanager
<engineer> vlc
<tacosarecool> Anyone here have kde 3?
<heinkel_111> vlc does have some problems with my streams
<engineer> draik
<engineer> try: firefox -profilemanager
<draik> Ok. Doesn't do anything. Just sits there
<engineer> i hope no other firefox is running
<engineer> before you try that
<draik> Finally came up
<draik> No, no other firefox
<draik> I only see the default profile
<draik> Create a new one? Delete this one?
<engineer> create a new
<engineer> leave the older
<engineer> so you can migrate your stuff if yo want
<Manyfold_> how to run a 32 bit application under 64 os?
<engineer> just run
<Manyfold_> Warning: Could not load "/usr/lib/graphviz/libgvplugin_pango.so.5" - /usr/lib/graphviz/libgvplugin_pango.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Manyfold_> Warning: Could not load "/usr/lib/graphviz/libgvplugin_dot_layout.so.5" - /usr/lib/graphviz/libgvplugin_dot_layout.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Manyfold_> Error: Layout type: "dot" not recognized. Use one of: circo dot fdp neato nop nop1 nop2 twopi
<Manyfold_> Segmentation fault
<engineer> that's because 64bit libs are installed
<Manyfold_> yyes of course it's a 64 bit os
<yao_ziyua1> does adept_manager warn about unsigned packages?
<snarkster> then you are trying to run a 32 bit program using 64 bit libs??
<babeck>  Hello, I'm using amarok-nightly, and I was wondering if anyone was having difficulty moving music from their collection to the playlist?  Not a big deal, I'm just wondering if I have something misconfigured.
<snarkster> there is no configuration option for moving music from collection to the polaylist screen.. just drag and drop
<babeck> snarkster: I know, dragging and dropping no longer works.  I was wondering if anyone else had this problem, or if I should reinstall.
<snarkster> um reinstall i guess.. I wasnt trying to be rude or anything.. just sos you know
<goetzc> hi, will kubuntu intrepid use packagekit?
<mefisto__> I'm wondering if ubuntu linux has better support for AMD or Intel CPUs. Which has better support for virtualization, for example? Will I notice a difference in performance?
<INIT_6> does anyone know how to watch the nbcolympics online with linux. looks like they are using MS silverlight what doesn't even work through wine.
<mefisto__> INIT_6: what's the url?
<INIT_6> http://www.nbcolympics.com/rhythmicgymnastics/index.html
<INIT_6> In wine if you run firefox and click on a video it will ask you to install silverlight 2.0 what gives you this error unable to find a volume for file extraction please verify that you have proper permissions
<arrrghhh> so what's the "best" way to install nvidia drivers?  i used their binary before, but that didn't work... x failed to run.  it broke too.  the restricted drivers method also failed...
<engineer> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrrghhh> engineer, yea i tried that.  X broke and wouldn't run.
<ecopirate> Sooo...I'll just post my problem then: I'm having a weird slowdown happen with all of the games I play and any graphically intensive program I use (Some random ones too). When I first start a game, I will get an "adeqate" 30 or so fps. Normally, in Windows, I would be running 60-70 fps for the same game. This is for programs run both in Linux itself and in Wine. Over the course of five minutes or so, however, the game will choke down to
<ecopirate> about 6-9 fps, and stay there until I quit. In addition, my computer itself seems to slow down after I exit the game, for a couple of minutes. The same happens with other programs as well, including ktorrent, of all things. System Specs: 2.2ghz dual core, 2 gigs of memory, GeForce 7400 Go, large virtual memory cache, and as far as I know, nvidia-glx installed
<mefisto__> INIT_6: it seems nbc doesn't want linux users. you could try installing IE with ies4linux and see if that makes any difference
<arrrghhh> ecopirate, is linux ok w/o games?
<ecopirate> arrrghhh: To a degree. Sometimes I'll get random slowdowns when using Firefox, or, as I mentioned, ktorrent. When I check sysguard, these programs seem to be taking an inordinate amount of memory. It happens with okular as well
<arrrghhh> ecopirate, are you running kde4?
<ecopirate> arrrghhh: Yes, KDE4.1.
<mortici> Question: I created a ResiserFS 160GB partition, installed, now i created a EXTRA 80GB ReiserFS partition how would i edit fstab to allow me to mount it with normal privledges?
<arrrghhh> mortici, read the man page on fstab
#kubuntu 2008-08-09
<engineer> /dev/mapper/system-HOME /home reiserfs defaults,noatime 0 2
<engineer> replace accordingly to your system
<mortici> hmmmmm
<mortici> i have something similar and i can't write to the mount point as a regular user....
<arrrghhh> so if the nvidia binary breaks X, and the restricted drivers manager breaks X, what do i do?  previously I used the nvidia binary, and it worked like a charm.  i backed up my xorg.conf, and upon reinstating that file X still broke.  I don't get it, this config worked perfectly fine before on the exact same system
<arrrghhh> mortici, who 'owns' the mount?
<arrrghhh> ls -l
<engineer> you gotta allow it
<mortici> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   80 2008-08-08 22:42 miscdata
<engineer> chmod 777
<mortici> weird my other dir which is mounted as ntfs-3g in fstab automatically is set to allow users to mount it...
<mortici> when i run sudo mount -a it overrides my chmod....
<benjamin> how do i change a disks mount point?
<Clenfil> hi all
<Clenfil> tem alguma gatinha nesse canal
<arrrghhh> benjamin, well you can unmount with "umount" and re-mount with "mount" - or edit fstab to make the change permanent
<arrrghhh> !es | Clenfil
<ubottu> Clenfil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yao_ziyua1> I AM VERY CONCERNED THAT ADEPT_MANAGER DOES NOT WARN ME ABOUT UNSIGNED PACKAGES
<arrrghhh> yao_ziyua1, ok, can you turn the caps lock off please?
<yao_ziyua1> ok
<arrrghhh> thank you.
<arrrghhh> why do you think this is true?
<mortici> how can i tell the type of FS a /dev/xxx is?
<engineer> fdisk
<genii> mortici: sudo fdisk -l     will usually give a clue by the partition type
<mortici> i don't get why my second resierfs partition doesn't mount so other users can browse it
<mortici> only root can write to it :(
<arrrghhh> mortici, i asked you to see who "owns" the drive with ls -l
<mortici> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 254,  2 2008-08-08 22:54 isw_dhaigagjhg_SuperNova2
<mortici> can anyone help me out? I want to mount a secondary ReiserFS partition to i have read write access to it but as of right now its only RO and ROOT only is there away for me to mount it in fstab to be RW
<mortici> here is the pastebin of my fstab
<mortici> http://pastebin.com/m10c6e02a
<ubuntu> hello
<mortici> here is a pastebin with the fstab and after mounting with sudo mount -a
<mortici> http://pastebin.com/m38a952db
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Has anyone in here ever had problems with KDE 4 logging out right after starting?
<mortici> and output of ls -al /media
<juver> ciao tutti
<eross> trying to play some mp3's from a local fileserver but it says URL is not supported or possible network failure - using amarok.. anyone know why or how to fix it?
<Dr_willis> eross,  i normally just mount remote shares locally - so they appear as a local directory. That seems to solve a lot of issues.
<ubuntu> Can the /boot partition be shared with another linux system, i.e. sda1 - /boot, sda2 - "/" of kubuntu and sda3 - "/" of ubuntu?
<benjamin> does anyone know of a gui app that will let me reformat a drive as ext3 using either xp or kubuntu?
<Daisuke-Laptop> benjamin: gparted
<bomber> be vewy very careful
<Daisuke-Laptop> most definitely
<benjamin> the drive is empty, i've already pulled everything off of it
<benjamin> i want to completely eliminate partition and replace it with an ext3 one
<Daisuke-Laptop> yeah, the usual warnings apply, tread carefully, double-check to be sure it's the right drive, but yeah, you should be fine with gparted
<bomber> real nice utility... prolly not installed by default
<benjamin> no, it wasn't
<benjamin> wait, will it be able to reformat a drive that isn't mounted?
<bomber> yes indeed
<benjamin> good
<Daisuke-Laptop> benjamin: in fact, it can't format it if it *is* mounted :)
<mortici> woot i got virtualbox running :D
<yao_ziyua1> if i run synaptic without kdesu or gksu, it uses the current kde theme; if with kdesu/gksu, it uses an ugly Motif theme. how do i make it use the kde theme as root?
<Daisuke-Laptop> deal with it because it's only used infrequently?
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm actually not sure, unless you were to launch system settings with kdesu and change it that way (and i don't even know if that would work) - besides, it's good for there to be a difference, a visual cue that reminds you if an app is running as a superuser can only be a good thing.
<yao_ziyua1> can anyone tell me where to download ksynaptic?
<yao_ziyua1> !ksynaptic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynaptic
<Pliskin> there is no kynaptic anymore
<Pliskin> use adept
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Has anyone in here ever had problems with KDE 4 logging out right after starting?
<brmassa> guys, i just bought a new MB+SATA2 kit but kubuntu CD is not detecting the new hard drive. only detects the old IDE. what should i do?
<Guest22966> <---ubuntu noob, woot :)
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to get amarok to recognize my 3rd gen ipod?
<ns8> #kubuntu-es
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me how to get amarok to recognize my 3rd gen ipod?
<rodolfo> #ubuntu-ar
<mefisto__> I'm wondering if ubuntu linux has better support for AMD or Intel CPUs. Which has better support for virtualization, for example? Will I notice a difference in performance?
<arrrghhh> so when the hardware drivers manager fails to install the nvidia stuff properly (it breaks X), what do i do?  i've used the binaries from nvidia's website, but the same result
<Dragnslcr> mefisto__- I doubt you'd notice any performance difference because of Ubuntu
<arrrghhh> what i don't get is my xorg.conf that was working on this exact same setup no longer works.
<Dragnslcr> As for virtualization, I think current processors from both companies (Athlon X2, Core 2 Duo) support it equally well
<mefisto__> arrrghhh: when you say "same setup" does that mean same hardware? or your linux install is the same?
<arrrghhh> mefisto__, same everything.  kubuntu 8.04.1, exact same hardware.
<arrrghhh> it's the same machine.  i installed intrepid and of course it screwed up a lotta things.  so i reinstalled.
<arrrghhh> saved my xorg.conf, and i tried to reinstall the nvidia drivers like i did before but it hasn't worked yet.  X always breaks.
<mefisto__> arrrghhh: does X give an error message? or just a blank black screen?
<arrrghhh> mefisto__, it blinks from the console login to a black screen
<arrrghhh> back and forth, until i just kill it and blast out the xorg.conf file.  i'm assuming the newly created xorg uses vesa.
<arrrghhh> hello mr willis
<Dr_willis_> Moo!
<Dr_willis_> :)
<arrrghhh> lol
<mefisto__> arrrghhh: could you possibly have other vid drivers installed. I had that problem after swapping an ati card with a nvidia card, then went back to the original ati card and no X
<arrrghhh> mefisto__, i've had a lot of inconsistencies with X
<mefisto__> arrrghhh: all I had to do was uninstall the nvidia driver to fix it
<arrrghhh> mefisto__, i've never swapped the video card in this machine.  no hardware was touched, and my X was working beautifully with both monitors (configured thru nvidia-settings) and i figured reinstating my old working xorg would be a piece of cake and it would just drop right in
<arrrghhh> mefisto__, like remove the nvidia-glx package?
<arrrghhh> i've also tried to use the binaries from the nvidia website (which worked for me in the past on feisty)
<mefisto__> arrrghhh: yes, that's what I did. Maybe you could try a purge removal and reinstall with the Hardware Drivers tool in kmenu
<mefisto__> arrrghhh: does the livecd start X?
<arrrghhh> mefisto__, yes, using vesa.
<arrrghhh> i'm using the vesa driver right now in fact
<mefisto__> do the nvidia drivers still support your card?
<arrrghhh> they say they do
<arrrghhh> just says "geforce 8 series cards"
<arrrghhh> i have an 8600gt
<arrrghhh> keep in mind this was working perfectly just the other day before i decided to upgrade to intrepid lol
<mefisto__> arrrghhh: is your card listed when you do: apt-cache show nvidia-glx-legacy    ?
<arrrghhh> lemme see
<mot_> what's the difference between 'suspend' and 'hibernate' in kde 3.5.9?
<Dr_willis_> I imagine one  is 'suspend to ram' other is 'suspend to disk'
<arrrghhh> well suspend is just supposed to put the computer in a low-power state
<arrrghhh> and the hibernate actually turns it off, saving your ram to hdd
<arrrghhh> like mr willis said
<mot_> well what would the benefits of each be?
<Dr_willis_> of course i never USE either of the features.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> one uses no battery.. other does
<arrrghhh> uhm well suspend it boots up quicker
<mot_> hmm
<arrrghhh> hibernate uses no battery
<mot_> i've never used either
<Dr_willis_> I dont even use the features under windows.
<mot_> well let me test it out brb
<arrrghhh> i used them when i was in skewl
<Dr_willis_> They have 'issues'  too much
<arrrghhh> and the funny thing is i never had any issues with it
<Dr_willis_> and i can boot up my linux laptop in like 20-30 sec.. or less
<arrrghhh> i've only done it with 1 laptop tho
<Dr_willis_> plug/unplug/remove/add a lot of hardware.. :) and it can cause issues.
<arrrghhh> what do you do to speed boot up?
<arrrghhh> i saw a thing in the gentoo forums where guys were loading their /etc /usr etc folders into ram persistently.
<Dr_willis_> Not a lot.. the default ubuntu/kubuntu is just quick on th elaptop
<Dr_willis_> gentoo users tend to waste a lot of time to save a little time.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<arrrghhh> i couldn't figure out how to translate it to ubuntu
<arrrghhh> yea they do that
<arrrghhh> but i really wanted to load firefox persistently into ram
<mot_> hmmm
<mot_> suspend works great.
<arrrghhh> so even if it's closed, i can still call on it quickly
<mot_> bbl sleep
<Dr_willis_> I just never close it. :)
<arrrghhh> or i should say run firefox exclusively from ram
<Dr_willis_> if you loaded it, thenc losed it.. it should still be in ram when you start it again.
<Dr_willis_> unless somting caused the cache to clear out i guess
<arrrghhh> not necessairly loaded it permanently into ram
<arrrghhh> yessir you are correct it does load it into ram if i close and reopen quickly
<arrrghhh> but if i close, do a buncha stuff and reopen... not so much.
<arrrghhh> i found this firefox-qs package that helped... just a firefox icon in the systray
<arrrghhh> and sometimes it seemed to load quicker, like right after inital boot
<arrrghhh> but other times it seemed slower, so i dunno
<Dr_willis_> sounds like a lot of worrying about nothing. :)
<arrrghhh> mefisto__, i never answered your question.  my card is not explicitly listed, but no cards are really.  it lists "geforce" as a model, and there's a whole lotta cards that fall under that classification.
<arrrghhh> eh i like making things quick and efficient.  maybe i take it a little too far :P
<Dr_willis_> FF takes 7 secs to load here..
<mefisto__> arrrghhh: where did you find the firefox-qs package?
<arrrghhh> it's not in the repo's
<arrrghhh> @ kde-apps.org
<arrrghhh> it's takin a while to load... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kde-apps.org%2Fcontent%2Fshow.php%2FFirefox%2BQuickstarter%3Fcontent%3D31014&ei=6P6cSLHFJYnOtQOWstniAw&usg=AFQjCNFkgjI21W61ZJNmWHZDYvEHoX0IFQ&sig2=UEZeTmZC71G-fyW5ps1-OA
<arrrghhh> erm www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Firefox+Quickstarter?content=31014
<arrrghhh> alright i'm gonna try to restart X
<umass> hello?
<arrrghhh> ok so i just saw one of the craziest things
<arrrghhh> and i've seen it before
<mefisto__> good crazy or bad crazy?
<arrrghhh> uhm bad
<arrrghhh> i have a video
<arrrghhh> just need to u/l it 1 sec
<arrrghhh> https://www.yousendit.com/download/Q01ITGszQVN6NE0wTVE9PQ
<arrrghhh> check out that Dr_willis mefisto__ tell me if you've ever seen that...
<arrrghhh> i went to the k-menu clicked log out and restart, and that was the screen i was met with.
<Dr_willis_> Video driver glitz
<arrrghhh> schweet
<Dr_willis_> i see that often with ati video cards over the years
<arrrghhh> i purged all the nvidia stuff
<Dr_willis_> some times the console/framebuffer has issues wiht the X video drivers
<arrrghhh> and installed nvidia-glx nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig.  i went to logout to restart the x server and yea
<Dr_willis_> and may not reset the console properly and so forth
<arrrghhh> sweet
<arrrghhh> i love linux, but there have been a lot of strange crashes
<Dr_willis_> compared to the strangeness i have in windows.. i will stick with linux
<arrrghhh> it's real stable... but if there's just something slightly wrong some of the strangest stuff happens lol
<arrrghhh> and yea, forget windows
<Dr_willis_> I would say 90% of it - is video drivers.
<arrrghhh> i have to fix those pos's all the time, i hate their uninstall/install method of software.  it's getting so buggy, ccleaner's uninstaller system works better than the built-in windows crap.
<arrrghhh> ah well.  i'm thinking it might've been that install.
<arrrghhh> i was installing it from my flash drive which has a kubuntu persistent install on it.
<arrrghhh> i followed instructions from pendrivelinux.com, they made it real easy but it caused some problems
<arrrghhh> i'm reinstalling again from my ubuntu 8.04 cd.  hopefully that works lol
<intreq> hay
<intreq> any one here knows any rpg games that can be compatable with kubuntu?
<letalis> depends native or emulated?
<intreq> some thing like lastchaos
<intreq> i googled some games fo linux, and i found urban terror, and is good, but i like rpg better
<Dr_willis_> theres dozens^2  of games out there.. depends on exactly waht you want
<Dr_willis_> No idea what 'lastchaos' is never heard of it.
<mefisto__> intreq: I came across this yesterday: http://rangit.com/software/top-8-linux-games-of-2007/   might be something there you will like
<letalis> theres a plethora of things that will run under wine as well
<intreq> thanks man, i will really look into it
<intreq> oooo , i tried wine
<intreq> and is screwed up
<letalis> i have both fallouts and divine divinity on this box.
<Dr_willis_> DOSbox and the old dos games are fun alwo
<Dr_willis_> with wine  - it depends a lot on the exact game.
<letalis> and i had oblivion running but it has some issues.
<letalis> :P
<letalis> and guild wars.
<intreq> lol
<intreq> hay can u guys tell me som egames u like
<intreq> i currently have urban terror
<intreq> :
<intreq> ;D
<Dr_willis_> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_willis_> I tend to play some of the Various PopCap Games in Wine..
<letalis> theres a remake of wing commander for linux thats really good.
<Dr_willis_> or FreeCiv/FreeCol.
<letalis> the game that used to be called crossfire was fun, though the graphics were pretty bad :P
<Dr_willis_> bad is relative...
<Dr_willis_> :)
<letalis> gameplay is what matters.
<letalis> but alot of people judge entirely on what it looks like.
<letalis> ive seen games with beautiful graphics and utter trash for gameplay.
<intreq> i personally thinks that wine is useless
<intreq> and annoying to configure
<letalis> not really.
<letalis> i remember when it was useless.
<letalis> LOL
<letalis> barely run notepad at one time
<intreq> btw thanks guys
<intreq> i got a nice rpg game
<letalis> it has definately grown up over the years.
<letalis> the original Neverwinter Nights has a native linux client.
<intreq> the bad thing is
<intreq> i have to pay
<Dr_willis_> I cant say that ive had to fight with wine very much at all.
<Dr_willis_> Getting the Native NWN Client working under linux.. now THAT was a pain when last i tried it.
<letalis> wine is rather painless anymore to setup
<letalis> lol
<letalis> i agree Dr_willis_
<Dr_willis_> Wine does id say about 70% of the PopCap Games I try with no hassles.
<letalis> i remember trying to get quake2 running in redhat.
<Dr_willis_> others dont work worth a poo.
<letalis> LOL
<Dr_willis_> the fact that wine works as well as it does..  is amazing
<intreq> question
<intreq> why is most games for linux is first person shooting?
<Dr_willis_> I would say that is a false statement intreq
<Dr_willis_> id software is noted for porting most all of their games to linux.. but that does not make 'most' games for linux.
<intreq> ooops
<intreq> sorry
<intreq> but the only rpg game i saw from that link is savage
<intreq> whicg i am trying
<Dr_willis_> I would not call 'savage' a RPG.
<Dr_willis_> its a fps. :)
<Dr_willis_> Savage2 just came out recently also.
<intreq> ahh
<intreq> u have any good rpg to suggest>?
<Dr_willis_> depends on how you define 'rpg' i guess..
<Dr_willis_> I tend to playt the  SNES RPG's with the snes emulators.
<faileas> Dr_willis_: in part cause id programmes portably. its trivial, just needs recompilation
<intreq> what i mean rpg is like
<intreq> olden days
<intreq> kinda like wow
<Dr_willis_> olden days = WoW ?
<Dr_willis_> You are not very old then. :)
<Dr_willis_> Olden Days RPG = SSI and  the old D&D RPG games.
<Dr_willis_> Ultima I II and so on.
<intreq> no imean
<intreq> forget it
<intreq> hard to explain
<dschulz> does anybody knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy-backports?
<letalis> i dont even consider MMO's of any kind rpgs
<letalis> theyre just griefing/grinding games.
<letalis> LOL
<Dr_willis_> SolitareRPG
<intreq> just can't find a prg for linux that i like
<intreq> sad
<intreq> :(
<Dr_willis_> I imagine you are expecting some miracal.. or you are not looking very hard.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> Inever did buy Savage2... i ment to do that..
<intreq> i don't have money
<intreq> :(
<intreq> i like savage a lot
<Dr_willis_> You are not looking veyr hgard then..
<intreq> but got no money
<Dr_willis_> Savage 1 - is FREE
<Dr_willis_> Savage2 has a comercial demo
<cilkay> Hello. Is there a 64 bit version for Core2 CPUs? I see one for AMD64.
<Dr_willis_> cilkay,  that one will work.
<cilkay> OK, thanks.
<Dr_willis_> !find lbreakout
<ubottu> Found: lbreakout2, lbreakout2-data
<Dr_willis_> lbreakout2 - :) an awsome  remake  of the classic breakout.
<oscar> español
<oscar> español
<Dr_willis_> What about espanol?
<Dr_willis_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arrrghhh> well that's sad... vanilla ubuntu saved the day.  vanilla kubuntu (installed via flash drive as opposed to CD) did not want to cooperate.
<webpirate> hello all..
<webpirate> I have a question.....
<webpirate> anyone here?
<arrrghhh> !question | webpirate
<ubottu> webpirate: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<webpirate> I have a problem that I forgot how to fix....I just re-installed kubuntu 8.0464 bit and the some of the gl screensavers dont' work from kdesktop...I forgot how I fixed it last time...anyone remember how?
<webpirate> I remember I had to re-install something but I have tried to  reinstall all the opengl and screensaver stuff and I am still stuck
<arrrghhh> hrm... have you tried turning off compositing and kwin any of that crap to see if it was effecting it?  i dunno, i don't use screen savers.
<webpirate> yea..I moved my xorg.conf over...from old setup..I just wish I remember what I had to re-install
<webpirate> :(
<webpirate> its just that when you get ubuntu installed you don't have to re-install it for such a long time that you forget..
<webpirate> not like windows where you are constantly fixing the same problem..
<webpirate> oops...closed the window
<arrrghhh> lol i know what you mean
<webpirate> The screensavers listeed under OpenGL Screen Savers work fine....but the ones not listen in any categorty do not ...like my favorite one Colorfire..
<arrrghhh> i just had a heckuva time with my video card drivers again, and vanilla ubuntu saved the day.  vanilla kubuntu... not so much.  i tried to drop a backed up xorg.conf in and it broke X.  everything broke X
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and alll your vid card drivers?
<webpirate> Yes..nvidia card install properly..
<webpirate> I have to check synaptic again to see what to re-install
<arrrghhh> install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<webpirate> ok..
<webpirate> how abotu this.......
<webpirate> the screensaver workes in gnome but not KDE..
<webpirate> what do you think about that?
<webpirate> ok I fixed it.....anyone want to know how?
<arrrghhh> ?
<webpirate> I installed kscreensaver-xsavers-extra and now the screensavers work
<webpirate> Remember to click on "Run-nice" when selecting screensavers of you CPU usage will be high
<webpirate> of = or
<Daisuke-Laptop> is there really any point to screensavers anymore?  i just set the display to blank when it's been idle for 10 minutes, no need to make my pc and monitor work extra if i'm not there
<webpirate> I just like the screensavers so I know that my 3d is setup properly...
<webpirate> if the screensavers skip alot then I know that there is something eating resources..
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> yea i just set my screen to go in low-power mode
<webpirate> which I found happens alot with ubuntu 32bit....but not with 64bit
<Daisuke-Laptop> top will tell you that a lot quicker than waiting for the screensaver to kick in, then waiting to see if it runs well :)
<arrrghhh> i was actually trying to figure out how to force the login screen to go into low-power much faster cuz it sits on that screen the most.
<Daisuke-Laptop> arrrghhh: mine are single-user machines, i don't bother logging out :D
<arrrghhh> yea mine used to be a single user machine
<arrrghhh> until i got a girlfriend and a roommate lol
<webpirate> gkrellm would show me 0% cpu usage but screensaver would skip alot so I checked ksysguard and firefox would spike every 5 seconds or so
<Daisuke-Laptop> girlfriend i can understand, but roommates buy their own computers :)
<arrrghhh> yea he bought the ps3
<Daisuke-Laptop> of course, i just built my fiance a shuttle-style box, she's got her machine and i have my 3 :D
<webpirate> 4 years windows free here!! :)
<arrrghhh> not really a fair trade... but he pays for a 1/3 of the internet and i use way more b/w lol.  not like we get charged by the kb or anything
<Daisuke-Laptop> that's not a bad deal then
<arrrghhh> yea... i just end up turning old machines into file servers lol.  i don't have room for more monitors.
<arrrghhh> i have my 17" and my 42" monitor hooked up to 1 machine, and that's plently let me tell you
<webpirate> You don't need more monitors....VNC is the way to go..
<arrrghhh> i don't need multiple machines...
<webpirate> set them up turn them on and then VNC into them when you need to do something on them
<Daisuke-Laptop> desktop ( Daisuke_Ido ), this laptop, and my media center machine, which is a horribly ugly old emachines box running geexbox
<Daisuke-Laptop> webpirate: i tend to just ssh, but that's me :)
<arrrghhh> i was gonna say the same thing
<arrrghhh> no x server
<webpirate> Yes....ssh is way better....
<webpirate> well there is a way to run x programs with ssh..
<arrrghhh> these file servers are like 300 mhz lol
<Daisuke-Laptop> but it uses the local X
<Daisuke-Laptop> -X option
<webpirate> use the -X switch when running programs
<arrrghhh> i don't want graphical programs on them
<webpirate> but sometime you have to...
<webpirate> just remember that -X lets you run them on the client side but daya and commands get sent to server
<webpirate> daya = data
<webpirate> I guess I still need 32bit forefox for flash with ubuntu 8.04 64bit right?
<webpirate> anyone try the open flash player for firefox 3?
<webpirate> can some one send me the tutorial for install firefox32 with flash on ubuntu 8.04 pwetty pwease..
<crweb> webpirate:  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_willis_> data and commands? Err... I think thats technically wrong...  but..  Im not follwing the conversation totally..
<webpirate> ok I will try that....what about for java..
<crweb> webpirate: google, ubuntu restricted formats
<arrrghhh> i just install the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<crweb> or that
<webpirate> I need firefox 32 thught right?
<crweb> webpirate: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<crweb> thats all
<crweb> apt-get takes care of dependencies
<benjamin> I'm trying to enable my new HD. I formatted it as ext3, but when i try to enable it in the system settings, it says, "The system reported: mount: mount point /dev/sdb1 is not a directory"
<benjamin> any know how to fix this?
<webpirate> Make sure that you are using the right mount point....I can never figure out the correct mount points..they change all them time..
<webpirate> try sdb0
<crweb> thats why you use partition labels
<webpirate> yup
<crweb> e2label /dev/<yourdevice># "Name"
<Dr_willis_> !find wesnoth
<ubottu> Found: wesnoth, wesnoth-all, wesnoth-aoi, wesnoth-data, wesnoth-did (and 14 others)
<webpirate> but I always thought that sdb was for removable drive and hda was for hard drivers.
<crweb> sdb is scsi block device
<crweb> usb and removable media use scsi interface
<webpirate> yes...that what I ment.....sorry
<webpirate> :(
<crweb> so does serial ata though
<webpirate> They took my xmms away from ubuntu 8.04
<benjamin> yeah, it's a sata drive
<Dr_willis_> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<webpirate> but xmms look so much kooler!
 * Dr_willis_ dosent really care. :P
<Dr_willis_> xmms is still haunting us in other ways as well.
<crweb> xmms2 and get a client
<Dr_willis_> I never DID get xmms2 actually working.. heh heh
<webpirate> there are tricks on getting xmms installed..
<webpirate> there are .deb packages available..
<crweb> its like using winamp in 1999 though.. ugh
<webpirate> I know thats why I love it!
<webpirate> Winamp ricks..
<webpirate> I mean rocks
<Dr_willis_> winamp is getting where it  has way too many ads/spammy features for me.
<crweb> thats why i said 1999
<webpirate> ads?
<Dr_willis_> Not that i use it under windows (or windows much)
<Dr_willis_> stupid banner ads on the shoutcast/other browser windows and poping up wanting me to upgrade/yadda...yadda..
<webpirate> oh..
<webpirate> I only use ubuntu so I don't know..
<Dr_willis_> Of course ya got the spam when ya just ainstall the silly thing
<Dr_willis_> 'install this extra free stuff that you dont really want?' (Y/N)
<Dr_willis_> The Winamp/Orb/Remote feature is handy. :) when it works
<webpirate> you begin to realize after a few years of using linux how much windows really does suck....unless you are a gamer...otherwise it really does nothing..
<webpirate> I keep closing the damn window
<Dr_willis_> Givewn thhat i seem to spend more time 'fixing' windows' so i CAN play games... then the actual  playing of said games... I will stick with linux
<webpirate> I meed a different IRC program....KSirc is kinda lame
<webpirate> well you can still get Americas Army for linux..
<Dr_willis_> I was thinking the Latest AA, dropped Linux support.
<Dr_willis_> but i havent tried that game in Years.,
<Dr_willis_> I never could get out of bootcamp. :)
<webpirate> yes..AA is stuck on version 2,5 for linux..
<Dr_willis_> I did get Savage 1 working under ubuntu just a little bit ago
<webpirate> how can I install sun java for firefox...icedtea sucks.. :(
<Dr_willis_> Find the sun java package in the package manager perhaps?
<Dr_willis_> I forget its exact name
<Dr_willis_> !find jre
<ubottu> Found: docbook-jrefentry, icedtea-java7-jre, libjrexx-java, openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-headless (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<webpirate> I wish I knew more about java programming....ICEDTEA is SOOOOO close to being java but not just there yet
<Dr_willis_> never noticed. :) i just tend to install what i need to run the few java apps i use.
<Dr_willis_> Wich is FreeCol at this time.
<Dr_willis_> java -version
<Dr_willis_> java version "1.6.0_06"
<webpirate> in a few months Icedtea will probably be perfect clone of java
<flaccid> icedtea is java, its just not sun
<Dr_willis_> I was thinking that also flaccid  but - my Java-fu-knowledge is rather minimal. :)
<webpirate> well...it has a few flaws that need to be addressed
<Dr_willis_> webpirate,  the wife said the same thing about ME the other day....
<Dr_willis_> :P
<webpirate> he he h e
<webpirate> now I will fight with sun java to get it installed
<webpirate> too bad automatix does not work with 8.04
<webpirate> Automatix was awesome
<abwhostw> hi
<webpirate> hi
<arrrghhh> automatix sux
<abwhostw> I have problem wioth my apache
<arrrghhh> uh... alt-f2 no longer brings up the run dialog....
<arrrghhh> !question | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abwhostw> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<abwhostw> yeah
<arrrghhh> that is a problem
<abwhostw> when I got to the brosswer type
<abwhostw> localhost
<abwhostw> give me
<abwhostw> error
<flaccid> !enter | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> abwhostw: specify the error always otherwise we can't help you
<abwhostw> Not Found
<abwhostw> The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server.
<abwhostw> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<arrrghhh> lmao kubuntu made it win key+r cuz i said it wanted it "like ms windows" double click etc
<arrrghhh> abwhostw, ok... and the file does indeed exist?
<abwhostw> yeah
<arrrghhh> who owns it?
<flaccid> abwhostw: thats a 404, it means that index.php does not exist in your DocumentRoot
<arrrghhh> ls -l
<arrrghhh> www-data should own it
<abwhostw> abwhostw@(none):~$ ls -l
<abwhostw> total 1188
<abwhostw> drwxr-xr-x 2 abwhostw abwhostw    4096 2008-08-08 07:38 Desktop
<abwhostw> drwxr-xr-x 3 abwhostw abwhostw    4096 2008-08-08 15:53 Documents
<abwhostw> -rw-r--r-- 1 abwhostw abwhostw   11217 2008-08-08 13:17 files
<arrrghhh> abwhostw, uh... i was talking about ls -l'ing your /var/www dir
<flaccid> !pastebin | abwhostw
<abwhostw> drwxr-xr-x 6 abwhostw abwhostw    4096 2008-08-08 15:29 installd
<ubottu> abwhostw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<arrrghhh> stop
<arrrghhh> quit
<abwhostw> -rw-r--r-- 1 abwhostw abwhostw 1161257 2008-07-09 07:02 latest
<arrrghhh> abwhostw, stop!
<abwhostw> drwxr-xr-x 2 abwhostw abwhostw    4096 2008-08-08 07:38 Music
<abwhostw> -rw------- 1 root     root          74 2008-08-08 13:23 nano.save
<arrrghhh> THAT'S NOT WHAT I ASKED FOR
<abwhostw> drwxr-xr-x 2 abwhostw abwhostw    4096 2008-08-08 07:38 Pictures
<abwhostw> drwxr-xr-x 2 abwhostw abwhostw    4096 2008-08-08 07:38 Public
<abwhostw> drwxr-xr-x 2 abwhostw abwhostw    4096 2008-08-08 07:38 Templates
<abwhostw> drwxr-xr-x 2 abwhostw abwhostw    4096 2008-08-08 07:38 Videos
<abwhostw> how to fix the priblem
<flaccid> abwhostw: learn apache.
<arrrghhh> i can't help you if you're going to be like that abwhostw
<abwhostw> uh
<flaccid> abwhostw: default DocumentRoot is /var/www not your homedir or anything
<level1_> hi, I'm using Karbon14/kde4... theres a widget to choose color but the method is very weird... is there a way to set it to RGB or HSV?
<arrrghhh> abwhostw, and if you look in /var/www i bet there's no index.php
<abwhostw> yeah
<arrrghhh> level1_, this is for kde3
<arrrghhh> #kubuntu-kde4, or there's probably a #kde4
<abwhostw> before it's said it's work
<abwhostw> and after is disapper
<flaccid> abwhostw: if /var/www is your doc root and you run this command: file /var/www/index.php and it returns No such file or directory then what it says is true, there is no /var/www/index.php
<flaccid> abwhostw: reading and learning https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP will definately help you with some basics
<abwhostw> i did
<abwhostw> and doesn't help to fix my problem
<flaccid> abwhostw: we gave you the solution to your problem. the file doesn't exist..
<abwhostw> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<flaccid> abwhostw: where did that come from?
<arrrghhh> is that a log?
<webpirate> my amsn is broken :(
<arrrghhh> webpirate, just use pidgin
<abwhostw> when I type
<abwhostw> cmmd
<abwhostw> apache2
<flaccid> abwhostw: thats not how you start/run apache thus why you read the above link.
<arrrghhh> abwhostw, apache runs as a daemon service.  if you put "ps -A | grep apache" and it returns something, than apache is running
<Schijnn> Could someone tell me where Firefox is installed?  I'm trying to install the Adobe Flash plugin, and I've tried every Mozilla-related subfolder of /usr/lib, but it won't accept any of them.
<flaccid> abwhostw: apache is started with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start or sudo apache2ctl start
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, usually /usr/lib/
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, and profiles in /home/<user>/.mozilla
<abwhostw> abwhostw@(none):/root$ ps -A | grep apache
<abwhostw>  6261 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<abwhostw>  6341 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<arrrghhh> abwhostw, so apache is running
<abwhostw>  6342 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<abwhostw>  6343 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<abwhostw>  6344 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<abwhostw>  6345 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<abwhostw>  9156 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<abwhostw>  9175 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<abwhostw>  9176 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<arrrghhh> jeez quit with that!
<arrrghhh> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> !rules | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arrrghhh> lol
<flaccid> hehe. abwhostw if you don't listen, then please leave.
 * arrrghhh thinks flaccid picked a better one
<abwhostw> ok
<abwhostw> the biggest problem I transfer my pc to Ubuntu
<abwhostw> I was had windoes server 2008
<arrrghhh> horrible... abwhostw you're really not workin the sympathy card here at all.
<flaccid> abwhostw: get into the habit of specifying your problem on 1 line and make sure you put detail in the problem, so we actually know what the problem is specifically otherwise you are wasting your typing
<Schijnn> I still can't get any sound from Flash in Firefox, and Konqueror locks up whenever I go to Youtube.
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, do you have the kubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?
<webpirate> GRR icedtea java sucks...
<flaccid> webpirate: totally
<arrrghhh> but cross-platform ease!
<webpirate> I guess I have to do the 32bit forefox thing...damn..
<arrrghhh> is about it's only benefit...
<arrrghhh> webpirate, yea running a 64-bit os with flash is frustrating to say in the least
<arrrghhh> i don't understand why they haven't released a 64-bit optimized version of flash
<arrrghhh> adobe suxors.
<flaccid> arrrghhh: you answered your own question
<arrrghhh> i do that often
<Schijnn> arrrghhh: I do now.  Konqueror no longer locks up, but flash still isn't loading.
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, ok 1 sec
<arrrghhh> did you restart firefox #1
<webpirate> anyone wanting java in 64bit use GCJ Web Browser Plugin instead of Iced tea
<webpirate> type in about:plugins in the browser and see if flash is listed
<Schijnn> webpirate - it is, but my only problem in FIrefox is sound.  I'm not even getting a picture in Konqueror.
<abwhostw> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<abwhostw> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<webpirate> hmm..
<webpirate> strange
<arrrghhh> abwhostw, are you root when running the command?  ie did you put "sudo" before it to change to a super-user?
<flaccid> !adeptfix | abwhostw (make sure no other programs using apt)
<ubottu> abwhostw (make sure no other programs using apt): If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<arrrghhh> there's that too
<flaccid> abwhostw: it always helps if you try to tell us what you are trying to do as well, otherwise there could be many different situations with different answers
<arrrghhh> damn i have the java fix but i don't remember wrestling with flash and sound.  did you install flash from multiple places Schijnn
<abwhostw> abwhostw@(none):/root$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<abwhostw> sudo: unable to resolve host (none)
<arrrghhh> flaccid, let's just try to guess them all until we're blue int he face
<webpirate> anyone know if there is a 3in1 for ubuntu 8.04?
<Schijnn> arrrghhh: Yeah, I did.  Adept and Adobe.com
<arrrghhh> 3in1?
<Dr_Willis_> 3in1 ?
<Dr_Willis_> That sounds perverted
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, uninstall 'em all
<webpirate> was a script that installed 32bit firefox, flash and java all in one shot
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, and either stick with the one included in kubuntu-restricted-extras or the one from adobe's site.
<Dr_Willis_> I dont mess with 64bit disrto.. so no idea
<arrrghhh> yea i got tired of wrestling with flash in 64bit
<Schijnn> arrrghhh: Okay, how do I uninstall the one from Adobe?
<flaccid> abwhostw: you probably stuffed up your /etc/hosts file, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/203593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203593 in ubuntu "sudo: unable to resolve host HOSTNAME (dup-of: 32906)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix released]
<webpirate> well flash works perfectly for me...but my java apps freeze after they are loaded..:(
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, well there should just be a thing listed for flash in the plugins folder.  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/plugins i think
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, when i mean think a file ending in .so that's related to flash
<arrrghhh> that will remove your link from flash to firefox
<abwhostw> bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied
<arrrghhh> abwhostw, i think you don't understand sudo
<arrrghhh> !sudo  | abwhostw
<ubottu> abwhostw: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<arrrghhh> please READ
<intreq> can u guys tell me a bit why u like kubuntu?
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, there might be a way to completely uninstall flash with dpkg...
<arrrghhh> intreq, over ubuntu or what?  and you're opening a can of worms...
<Dr_Willis_> 'Chicks dig men that can work in the console!'
<Schijnn> I found it, it was in /home/<user>/.mozilla/plugins
<arrrghhh> everybody has their own opinions as to why they use what
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, ah yea the profile folder
<abwhostw> 27.0.0.1       localhost
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis_, well there are some chicks who dig geeks...
<abwhostw> 127.0.1.1       ubuntu.ubuntu-domain    ubuntu
<abwhostw> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<arrrghhh> abannari, what are you doing now
<arrrghhh> quit it
<abwhostw> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<abwhostw> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<abwhostw> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<abwhostw> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<abwhostw> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<abwhostw> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<arrrghhh> i think you're hopeless
<abwhostw> 27.0.0.1       localhost
<webpirate> I have 3-in-1 script for 32bit firefox, java and flash if anyone wants it..
<abwhostw> 127.0.1.1       ubuntu.ubuntu-domain    ubuntu
<arrrghhh> we can't help you abannari
<arrrghhh> sorry abannari
<abwhostw> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<arrrghhh> abwhostw, we can't help you
<abwhostw> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<abwhostw> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<abwhostw> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<abwhostw> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<abwhostw> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<abwhostw> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<arrrghhh> can we kick him or something?  lol
<arrrghhh> !kickban | abwhostw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickban
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> do it ubottu
<webpirate> lets all just get along..
<arrrghhh> do my bidding
<Dr_Willis_> !open the Pod Bay Doors Hal!
<ubottu> Dr_Willis_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arrrghhh> lmao
<webpirate> can I post a link for a 3 in one script and all this flash talk will be over
<arrrghhh> i'm sorry... i can't let you do that dave....
<flaccid> abwhostw: please leave.
<webpirate> ok if you want link for 3-in-1 script for firefox java and flash PM me and I will give it to you
<Schijnn> arrrghhh: Okay, I uninstalled everything, then reinstalled kubuntu-restricted-extras, and now it doesn't even show the space where the video should be.
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, i'm betting that symlink isn't there...
<abwhostw> don't worry about me
<abwhostw> cuz I install the
<Schijnn> What symlink?
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, download the official adobe one (don't worry about the kubuntu-restricted-extras packaage, leave it)
<arrrghhh> extract it to your desktop, chmod +x the installer, and run it.  direct the installer to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/ (assuming that's you're ff install directory) and that should take care of it.
<pteague> how do i restart the sound server?
<pteague> the only alsa i'm seeing is /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<pteague> nm... sound got set to 0
<Schijnn> arrrghhh: If I try to install it as root, it refuses to accept any directory I give it, and if I install it as myself, it doesn't let me choose a directory.
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, i believe you should install as root.  does the /usr/lib/firefox-3.0 directory exist?
<webpirate> he figures that I am trying to send him a linux virus..
<webpirate> is there even and virii for linux?
<arrrghhh> webpirate, rootkits
<Schijnn> No, it's just /usr/lib/firefox, besides I'm trying to get flash working in Konqueror
<webpirate> oh...
<webpirate> well I have a script that installs firefox32 with java and flash and mplayer..
<webpirate> pm me if you need it..
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, i've never gotten flash working in konqueror
<Schijnn> My only issue with Firefox is sound
<arrrghhh> and sound works else where i'm assuming?
<arrrghhh> wait flash does work in konqueror...
<webpirate> so your firefox does not play sound when playing videos or flash ?
<arrrghhh> all i installed was kubuntu-restricted-extras, and flash works perfectly in konqueror.  are you running 64-bit kubuntu Schijnn
<Schijnn> webpirate: right, no sound in Firefox, but it works fine elsewhere
<Schijnn> arrrghhh: No, I'm not
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, there's a volume control on the flash applets, you've checked both of them?  there's a some advanced settings if you right click on a flash app
<arrrghhh> well i guess there's not a vol control there...
<Schijnn> All I see there is Display, Privacy, Storage, Microphone, and Camera
<arrrghhh> yea there's not a vol control there sorry.  what about the vol control that's normally on the video app?
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, do a "sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-nonfree"
<Schijnn> arrrghhh: done
<arrrghhh> and then install flashplugin-nonfree via apt-get or aptitude or whatever
<arrrghhh> make sure you restart your browsers
<arrrghhh> and if it still doesn't work there's probably something else you need to purge that i'm not aware of.  did you try to install any other flash renders like gnash?
<webpirate> Blah...it hurts me to see all the time wasted.....
<Schijnn> arrrghhh: Yeah, but I uninstalled that a while ago.  Also, still no sound.
<arrrghhh> webpirate, lol then you fix it
<webpirate> :0
<webpirate> :)
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, and you didnt' install gnash or any of the other ones?
<webpirate> 3in1 :)
<arrrghhh> i can't remember any other flash renderer lol
<arrrghhh> webpirate, lemme look at the script
<Schijnn> arrrghhh: I just said I did, but I uninstalled it a while ago
<webpirate> http://www.hackradio.ca/ff32-3in1-6.2.8-1.tar.gz
<Schijnn> Also, that flashplugin-nonfree never seems to do anything.  I don't think it's connecting.
<arrrghhh> Schijnn, oh i didn't get that part...
<arrrghhh> and that's the package that i have
<webpirate> I am actually gonna update the script to install firefox3
<arrrghhh> sound works, flash works, konqueror firefox opera whatever
<arrrghhh> webpirate, downloading a .deb from a comcast host?  that just looks baaaaaad
<webpirate> well it works for me..
<arrrghhh> that's cool
<arrrghhh> kubuntu-restricted-extras got flash, java, mp3 support, and god knows what else.
<arrrghhh> all working for me by just installing that meta-package
<webpirate> i tried that but java applets freeze unless I use sun java :(
<arrrghhh> bummer
<arrrghhh> worked fine for me :P
<Schijnn> Alright, I'm going to go and reboot, and see if that has any effect.  If not, I'll give up for now.
<arrrghhh> lol okie
<arrrghhh> reboot for me too
<arrrghhh> and i'm spent
<brandon> flaccid: Hey have you come up with any ideas (sidewinder gamepad detection)
<webpirate> anyone having problems with amsn?
<webpirate> My amsn won't connect.....
<webpirate> but kopete does...
<webpirate> any ideas?
<flaccid> brandon: i pasted solution yesterday for you here..
<webpirate> anyone useing amsn here?
<flaccid> webpirate: if someone can help, they will.
<holycow> evil has no hold over me
<brandon> flaccid: I could not understand what you were wanting me to copy
<flaccid> brandon: i pastebinned a new xorg.conf for you. paste your current one if you want me to do it again
<flaccid> hmm i'll just check log
<brandon> hold on, let me paste bin
<flaccid> [Thu Aug 7 2008] [16:38:54] <brandon_>  flaccid: here it is any way http://paste.ubuntu.com/35011/
<flaccid> hmmm maybe i failed to paste it, i'll just redo it
<flaccid> give me your current one but just in  case there were changes to xorg.conf
<brandon> where is it again...lol
<flaccid> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> or just open kystemlog and voila
<brandon> flaccid"http://paste.ubuntu.com/35786/
<flaccid> brandon: no it won't especially if the device is usb. did you put this in there? http://paste.ubuntu.com/35789/
<brandon> no. do you want me to
<flaccid> brandon: it already was there, what put it there?
<brandon> o yes I put that in there thinking that is what you wanted me to do because the link you sent before you left was a forum thread about a mouse and I didn't know it would work.
<flaccid> ok 1 sec then
<brandon> sorry about that
<flaccid> np. brandon give this a try http://paste.ubuntu.com/35790/ and if it doesn't work pastebin the X log. (you must restart X from kdm after updating the xorg.conf)
<brandon> ok...give me a few
<flaccid> k
<happosade> What to need install to get WMA-streams works in amarok
<flaccid> !codecs | happosade
<ubottu> happosade: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> happosade: as per the link above, kubuntu-restricted-extras should do the trick
<happosade> emmm
<happosade> still dont work
<happosade> whit this stream: http://akastreaming.yle.fi/vp/fiyle/no_geo/live_f.asx
<flaccid> happosade: what happens? thing is the codec might be available, but the plugin won't be if its web
<happosade> "not playable"
<flaccid> happosade: yes but what says that and with what browseR?
<flaccid> you might need to use something like mozilla-mplayer which is what im listening to it with now
<mefisto__> happosade: in my experience amarok often fails to play audio streams when every other audio player I've tried (both xine-based and mplayer-based) will play the same stream without problems
<crimsun> err, amarok uses libxine by default ..
<mefisto__> is firefox 3.0 using Iced Tea java plugin by default instead of sun java?
<flaccid> ah yes i misread, sorry..
<flaccid> let me see what amarok does
<flaccid> happosade: that won't play in amarok at all for me. maybe people in #amarok can help
<flaccid> happosade: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+question/4378
<flaccid> thing is i have w32codecs installed and i still can't play
<flaccid> happosade: if i put in http://a713.l2187818713.c21878.e.lm.akamaistream.net/D/713/21878/v0001/reflector:18713?auth=da_cxaRaAazcyb7abdacjbtcOcHbTbpbVbv-biNuN1-E-qkG-p6o9&aifp=v01&WMBitRat
<flaccid> e=&WMCache=0 manually, amarok reports no suitable input plugin, so i'd suggest using something else other than amarok.
<mefisto__> happosade: kmplayer plays that stream. and I bet anything else you try would work too
<flaccid> there are many reports of .asx not working in amarok at all
<brandon> flaccid:My mouse quit working
<crazy_bus> do all usb and other microphones work on kubuntu or are their recommended brands?
<brandon> flaccid:my controller is still not being detected by jscalibration or joystick (peripheals)
<brandon> flaccid: sorry bout that I restarted the xserver to get my nvidia card working again.
<flaccid> brandon: so where is the log pastebin?
<flaccid> did the mouse work at all?
<flaccid> well mouse as in sidewinder, which is a joystick right?
<brandon> flaccid:http://paste.ubuntu.com/35797/
<flaccid> brandon: thats the xorg.conf. i want the xorg log when running this new config
<brandon> flaccid:ksystemlog???
<flaccid> brandon: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid> [17:53] <flaccid> did the mouse work at all?
<brandon> flaccid:The mouse would not work at all. I had to do a recovery to get it to work
<Dr_willis> crazy_bus,  usb audio can be a little tricky at times. from whaat i hear in these channels.
<flaccid> brandon: recovery?
<mafu> Hello there. I want to have auto-login enabled (because my harddrive is already encrypted and I don't need another passphrase to access the computer), and in the control settings, it says in red writing: Attention! Read Help! Only, if I press F1, there is no help index page.. What to do? :)
<crazy_bus> thanks Dr_willis
<urkki> I'm on KDE 4.1 Why can't I get my installed themes to appear?
<brandon> flaccid: I could not get it to work and can't use command line very well at all...lolhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/35798/
<Dr_willis> mafu,  just enable auto login then if you want. :)
<mafu> Dr_willis: it's just that I'd like to know what the other options do. :)
<Dr_willis> mafu,  never really noticed the others.  I just set it up to auto login a user after 30 sec normally. I think theres an option to not wait.
<Dr_willis> I think it can also just auto login after a crash..  the kdm config file has a lot of comments/info on the autologin stuff as well
<dwidmann> urkki: what sort of "themes"? Widget styles? Window Decorations? Color schemes?
<mafu> Btw, I just saw that there IS help for it.. There are two entries named "System Settings" (next to each other), where one of them is selected at start and is empty..
<brandon> flaccid: that probably screws up the log that you wanted to see doesn't it...
<mafu> Dr_willis: okay, thank you. :)
<mafu> Dr_willis: should I file a bug report for this minor thing?
<Dr_willis> mafu,  i wouldent set it to autologin after a SHORT time - like 2 sec... set to somthing like 20-30 so you got time to do any 'changes' you may need at the kdm screen. (like select a session or so forth)
<Dr_willis> mafu,  if you want.  I doubt if it will metter much. :P
<urkki> I'm on KDM-manager, tab 4 "Themes"
<flaccid> brandon: yes i don't see the mouse mentioned in there at all. paste the log when using the xorg.conf i suggested. learn to use X/kde without needing a mouse. no need to go drastic
<urkki> dwidmann: I downloaded from there
<dwidmann> urkki: ah, KDM themes
<urkki> Is that the right place to change appearance?
<mafu> Dr_willis: Okay, thanks. :)
<dwidmann> Appearance of the boot manager? Yes.
<dwidmann> erm
<dwidmann> meant to say login manager
<dwidmann> where did boot come from
<dwidmann> bad me, bad e
<mafu> D'oh.. The docs don't say anything about what persistent means..
<brandon> flaccid: I had the irc ubuntu up, but could not get it to Kubuntu...lol
<urkki> Ah, ok. But how about changing the whole look and feel of OS?
<Dr_willis> change windowmanager/desktops :P
<dwidmann> urkki: for the rest of the stuff, you'll want to go to system settings -> appearance
<dwidmann> And is it me or is kde-look.org down or something
<Dr_willis> seems down here dwidmann
<flaccid> brandon: oh then just /join #kubuntu
<Dr_willis> kde-look.org  isent even timing out.. firefox just tries to load and then stops... oh wait.. there ' page load errror'
<Dr_willis> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<dwidmann> Opera says "Bad Response From Server"
<brandon> flaccid:was wanting to ask you how to get the tab at the bottom to #kubuntu without a mouse
<Dr_willis> 'bad server, no cookie!'
<flaccid> brandon: alt + left arrow / alt + right arrow
<flaccid> :)
<brandon> flaccid:thanks! I'll try that xor.conf now
<brandon> flaccid:can you give me that pastebin again
<brandon> flaccid:sorry to be such a pain
<flaccid> [Sat Aug 9 2008] [16:57:55] <flaccid>   np. brandon give this a try http://paste.ubuntu.com/35790/ and if it doesn't work pastebin the X log. (you must restart X from kdm after updating the xorg.conf)
<brandon> flaccid:here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/35800/
<brandon> flaccid: mouse is working but sidewinder is not detected
<Dr_willis> this is a sidewinder game pad? or a sidewinder mouse?
<brandon> Dr_willis: Yes it is a sidewinder gamepad
<Dr_willis> brandon,  My USB sidewinders work - some games I need to tell them the proper joystick device to use
<Dr_willis> often games look for /dev/js0 when they should be using /dev/input/js0 now a days (or so i recall)
<flaccid> brandon: mouse?
<brandon> dr_willis: Mine is not a usb and I can't get it to be detected
<flaccid> this is why we look at the log
<spiongraz__> hi does anyone know, is there maybe already a kubuntu remix iso avail with kde4.1 integrated?
<brandon> flaccid: mouse is working fine (microsoft explorer)
<Dr_willis> You actually have one of those Old  Gameport ones? :) I got some of those also. You may need to load the module for it manually
<flaccid> brandon: usb?
<flaccid> ah good point... brandon you must also have the sidewinder kernel mod loaded
<brandon> flaccid: mouse is usb
<flaccid> which you should of put in /etc/modules
<flaccid> log says (WW) Configured Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one... which suggests the xorg.conf directives i suggested are not in xorg.conf ..
<flaccid> Dr_willis: maybe you would like to take over, i have to cook curries.
<brandon> flaccid: is this the right one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/35800/
<flaccid> Dr_willis: here is the suggested xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35790/ which specifies the correct device
<flaccid> that looks like the same kind of thing
<flaccid> i have to cook, ciao
<Dr_willis> egads. You have an actual serial mouse?
<Dr_willis> if not then   Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
<Dr_willis>   is totally wrong
<brandon> flaccid:Thank you for everything. I offer you my mother for payment....lol
<brandon> flaccid: seriously, thanks
<brandon> Dr_willis:I have kubuntu 8.04 (64), sidewinder gamepad, microsoft explorer usb wireless mouse.
<Dr_willis> then your xorg.conf line is incorrect for your mouse...
<Dr_willis> game pad has NOTHING to do with the xorg.conf
<brandon> Dr_willis: please help cause I am a NOOB
<_2> that conf looks like they are doing their best to completely do away with xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"
<Dr_willis>    or Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"  is proberly the line you need to use in the xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> _2,  yep. they are going slowly towards a very minimal xorg.conf file
<brandon> my mouse is working fine, but I can't get the sidewinder to be detected.
<Dr_willis> must be ignoring the wrong mouse lines then in the xorg.conf file
<Dr_willis> and the gamepad has NOTHING to do with the xorg.conf :)
 * _2 wonders if the devaults will work yet...    rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;startx    .....
<brandon> so what should I do
<arty_> hi all
<arty_> if I wont to mount
<arty_> some iso like this
<arty_> what is the reaght command
<_2> you don't use
<arty_> sudo mount  -o loop smb://192.168.1.17/data/SOFTWARE/!APPS!/!AUTOCAD's!/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.V2009.WIN32-ISO/acad_2k9_win32.iso /mnt/iso
<_2> enter as punct
<arty_> _2: what you mean?
<flaccid> Dr_willis: yes its serial, thus why i put that in there
<_2> !enter | arty_
<ubottu> arty_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arty_> ubottu: sry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sry
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  gotta love all the confusing info... :)
<flaccid> its serial...
<arty_> some help with this command pls    sudo mount  -o loop smb://192.168.1.17/data/SOFTWARE/!APPS!/!AUTOCAD's!/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.V2009.WIN32-ISO/acad_2k9_win32.iso /mnt/iso
<Dr_willis> as for the gamepad.... he proberly needs to load the 'gameport' module , and the  lets see....
<flaccid> so good luck. but what i can tell you is that we worked it out to be ttyS0
<Dr_willis> and the 'sidewinder' module.
<Dr_willis> I dont see how a 'usb' mouse can be /dev/ttyS0 :)
<flaccid> Dr_willis: yeah we already did that yesterday, brandon just has to make sure it its loaded now or kept in /etc/modules..
<flaccid> Dr_willis: its not usb, its serial. this is what brandon told me yesterday.
<brandon> here is my etc/modules   http://paste.ubuntu.com/35800/
<flaccid> if it is usb, then i was misconfirmed
<Dr_willis> he just said its working and its a microsoft explorer usb wireless mouse.... So im going to ignore the whole mouse issue.. :)
<_2> arty_ you'll have to quote that because of special chars in it.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: thats the other mouse...
<brandon> The mouse is usb, but the gamepad (sidewinder) is serial. The mouse is working fine, but the sidewinder gamepad is what is not
<arty_> _2: some exsample pls
<_2> arty_   sudo mount -o loop "smb..." /mnt/iso
<flaccid> technically the gamepad is a mouse brandon
<Dr_willis> brandon,  You need to load the 'sidewinder' module for the gamepad to work
<Dr_willis> brandon,  try 'sudo modprobe sidewinder' and see if it works.
<brandon> ok just a sec
<arty_> _2: thx
<flaccid> brandon: the pastebin link you provided is not /etc/modules.
<_2> arty_ welcome
<Dr_willis> brandon,  you may need to load 2 modules.      'sidewinder' and 'gameport'
<brandon> here are the modules i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/35806/
<Dr_willis> brandon,  you may need to also load  'gameport'
<urkki> Hmm, something wrong with kubuntu, I can't change window styles
<brandon> here is the response I get from modprobe http://paste.ubuntu.com/35807/
<flaccid> brandon: yeah you might need gameport even though the serial port is already accessible etc.
<Dr_willis> brandon,  the tail end of the 'dmesg' command - will tell you any info after loading a module.
<_2> arty_ an fyi ffr anytime you have special chars "!@#$%^&*'`~"  you will probably need to quote things.   and ! can't be quoted properly so try to avoid it or use   \!   maybe like this. .....   sudo mount -o loop smb://192.168.1.17/data/SOFTWARE/\!APPS\!/\!AUTOCAD\'s\!/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.V2009.WIN32-ISO/acad_2k9_win32.iso /mnt/iso
<flaccid> no return is good for mods
<_2> no error means no error
<brandon> dme56 command not found
 * Dr_willis thinks one should 'check their spelling' when entering commands...
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> 'dmesg'
<_2> too l33t for their own 6ood
<Dr_willis> or use some better fonts....
<Dr_willis> :P
<djdarkman> hello, is there a way to sync two kontacs on two seperate pcs?
<traqn> has anybody started swish max2 on kubuntu with wine
<flaccid> brandon: as per yesterday, we identified that dme56 is not needed or nothing to do with your sidewinder..
<_2> arty_ for testing whether a thing needs special quoting use; echo "that specia! thang's name"
<brandon> tell me if this is right http://paste.ubuntu.com/35808/
<brandon> sorry I had wierd font. I changed it now
<brandon> :)
<_2> arty_ example    echo "my special char`s list"   <<<---- the ` will need special attention. as the shell will show
<_2> and use ^C   or   ^D   to terminate that test...
<flaccid> brandon: still waiting for X log when using my configuration to see what the problem is..
<brandon> o sorry just a sec
<brandon> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35809/
<_2> error in config file    : Unknown parameter `##'
<_2> modules.conf maybe ?
<flaccid> brandon: you cannot get (WW) Configured Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one... in the log if you have specified one in xorg, which is what i did..
<flaccid> ie. Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
<brandon> so the sidewinder wont work?
<_2> i think you fellows will find his problem in a module configuration file
<_2> his dmesg says      [   45.947348] joydev: Unknown parameter `##'
<_2>  [   45.956014] ns558: Unknown parameter `##'
<_2>  [   45.976720] sidewinder: Unknown parameter `##'
<flaccid> not if the user cannot configure it brandon
<flaccid> brandon: there is also this solution which uses a different driver. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613697 unfortunately things cannot be solved if the user is new to linux/unix
<brandon> how do I configure it? :)
<flaccid> brandon: i already showed you and over and over you fail, so i give up.
<flaccid> replace user and press any key :)
<brandon> flaccid: well thanks for trying though
<brandon> lol...
<flaccid> thats ok. you have two solutions, so if you put your mind to it and persist, you may be able to get it
<Dr_willis> if you load the proper modules for the gamepad.. it err.. should just work..  Im confused as to how this is related to the xorg/mouse at all.
<flaccid> so try the second solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3827298&postcount=4  <-- those instructions should be easy to understand
<flaccid> Dr_willis: because it doesn't just work
<_2> !"just works"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just works"
<_2> !""just works"
<_2> pfft
<flaccid> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  ive also been hearing its a 'side winder gamepad' now im hearing its a 'sidewinder mouse'  Those 2 are not the same thing. :)
<Dr_willis> SO i give up.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: thats because microsoft called it a gamepad... bill's fault
<sluckz> i give up for tonight as
<sluckz> well
<sluckz> night all
<_2> lets all give up...
<brandon> here are the modules I have 03:51] <brandon> here are the modules i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/35806/ tell me if this looks like the right ones
<Dr_willis> Err... I have a sidewinder game pad, i have several.. one usb old, one gameport (very old), and a sidewinder mouse..
<Dr_willis> So now the water is all mudy as to whats actually going on,... so good luck :)
<brandon> ok both are made by microsoft one is the mouse (explorer) the other is gamepad (sidewinder) they were both free and I can't argue with free....lol
<flaccid> Dr_willis: so when you say gameport, you mean rs232 serial?
<flaccid> (db9 connector)
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  No... I mean the old 'midi' style gameport often found on sound cards
<_2> brandon no. line 11 12 13 are incorrect.   remove everything after the module names     anything following a module name in that file is passwd as module arguments
<lenea> is anyone using graphics tablet?
<_2> passed   even
<Dr_willis> I dont recall ever seeing a 'serial' gamepad/joystick on a pc. :) (on my amiga yes) not the pc.
<brandon> 2:ok let me try that then
<_2> Dr_willis and on c64   but i'm with you, never saw a pc one
<flaccid> Dr_willis: well brandon reports his is serial, plugged into a serial pci card or something. thinking back now its probably gameport and plugged into a card that is not being recognised. meh i so cbf spending time re-working now
<Dr_willis> _2,  so this is all adding more and more to my confusion. :P
 * _2 comes to almost the same confusion
<Dr_willis> I think its time for brandon to go hit the wiki pages for these 'ports' and conectors and see what he actually has.
<_2> wikipidia.org too
<flaccid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_port
<emons> hi guys, does anybody of you use imageshack to share images on the web? well, i used to do with xp but since a use hardy im not able to upload any image, when i try it takes ages showing me the "loading" window but it just doesnt move, till it says "connection interupted". can someone help? thanks
<flaccid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_port
<flaccid> shouldnt be hard to work it out now
<flaccid> its either 9 or 15 pin at the end of the day despite both being d connectors
<_2> !flash | emons maybe it's flash ?
<ubottu> emons maybe it's flash ?: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<brandon> I know what the ports are the gamepad (sidewinder) has a plug on it that looks like the one for my flat panel and it has 15 pins
<_2> vga is 15 pin D   ?
<emons> i already installed flash and it seems to work well with all the other animations and stuff
<flaccid> brandon: right then its gameport
<flaccid> so i wasted my time entirely
<brandon> what do you mean
<flaccid> i'll leave you with Dr_willis if he feels like helping
<flaccid> brandon: gameport is 15 pins.
<Dr_willis> Heck.. load the 2 modules.. it should work...  thats about all there is to it.
<brandon> I know
<flaccid> Dr_willis: reportedly 'it doesn't work' doing it like that
<_2> emons i don't know then.   that was my only guess.
<emons> alright thanks
<emons> flaccid, any idea?
<brandon> I'll load the modules and see
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  i have to wonder how hes 'testing' that gamepad
<flaccid> emons: world peace
<emons> thatz a pretty cool one, i'll tell god
<brandon> I try to use jscalibrator and joystick in the peripheals and neither can detect it
<emons> any idea about why i cant upload images with imageshack?
<flaccid> god doesn't exit. now im going to spend time with my curry instead of wasting it here.
<Dr_willis> sudo modeprobe gameport
<Dr_willis> sudo modeprobe sidewinder
<Dr_willis> check 'dmesg' output
<emons> c'mon flaccid, its a sunny day today, put a smile on that face and help me :D
<flaccid> Dr_willis: and just a reminder, there is this solution if 'zero config' in xorg.conf fails (again): http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3827298&postcount=4
<flaccid> emons: people will help you if they can/want to
<Dr_willis> as a test one could do 'cat /dev/input/js0' and see if anything gets spit out   ctrl-c to close the 'cat' test
<brandon> Dr_willis: modprobe returned nothing
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  err.. thats for a sidewinder mouse.. not a sidewinder gamepad.
<emons> i no flaccid, but i also no u helped me in the past, and that was a pretty good help, u solved like 3 of my probs, thatz why i want you :D
<Dr_willis> brandon,  we covered that earlier..  modeprobe is not very verbose in its output if things get loaded..
<_2> od would be prettier output than cat...
<emons> dont u remember the statue i said i'd raise up for u? eheheh
<flaccid> Dr_willis: if they are different products then i was mislead as we identified it as serial but now its gameport..
<brandon> I was jsut letting you know so we don't get confused about any of this.
<flaccid> emons: well helpers get pissed with people pinging them when they should ask in the channel. so you won't get help from me like that
<flaccid> !u | emons
<ubottu> emons: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Dr_willis> I think the correct joystick device is /dev/input/js0 now a days...
<emons> flaccid? i'm not pinging you at all... what are you talking about?? alright as i u want...
<brandon> cat says command not found
<flaccid> emons: im referring to [19:20] <emons> flaccid, any idea? <-- dont do that
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. if the command 'cat' is not found.. You either did a major typo.. or are missing some very fundamental commands
<_2> or /bin not in path
<flaccid> meh milk is sour, i'll be back after de stressing from lack of compensation
<brandon> i'm sorry it says no such directory not command not found
<emons> sorry mate, that was just because _2 said he had no other "guesses" no other "ideas" about how to solve my problem, then i see you in the channel, remembered the way you helped me the last times and thought: let's ask flaccid. don't see how that could be rude or mean, or however you took it. sorry mate, was only asking for help...
<_2> brandon ls /dev/input
<Dr_willis> it may be /dev/js0 or /dev/input/SOMTHINGELSE Im not on a ubunttu box wth a game pad to double check what its called now2 a days
<Dr_willis> this is what 'dmesg' would of mentioned at the end. after you loaded the modules succesuffly
<emons> too late...
<emons> alright, bye guys, take it easy
<_2> i think it needs to be /dev/input/*   for the tools afore mentioned to work.
<brandon> here is what i get from ls /dev/input  http://paste.ubuntu.com/35819/
<Dr_willis> if theres no /dev/js* or /dev/input/js* devices *(where * is a #) then either you need to load a few more modules.. or the device is not seen properly.  si my guess
<florian> Hi! With the standard apt-sources after installing kubuntu (kde4), do i get kde4.1 updated automatically sometimes?
<Dr_willis> I was thinking there was to be a change to make gamepads show up on some other devices.. but never seen that happen yet.
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_2> brandon   sudo mknod /dev/input/js0 c 13 0     # would make the device node. but i suspect that udev should have already made it 'IF' the module was inserted and the device activated    i'll  try to not confuse this issue any farther
<florian> Dr_willis: thanks!
<Dr_willis> given all the modules he has been trying to load/handload.. it may be best if he just rebooted with the gamepad plugged in. and see what dmesg shows up and if it works then.
<Dr_willis> Hard telling what other extra modules are loaded now
<brandon> _2: do i include th # with that?
<_2> brandon doesn't matter.  the # is a comment which will cause bash to ignore the rest of the line.
<brandon> ok
<brandon> it's there now
<shamil> could anyone in here help me out with luks password changing over lvm?
<Dr_willis> manually making the device node... is proberly NOT going to help.. :)
<_2> brandon   od /dev/input/js0     # and move the stick to see if it outputs anything.
<_2> Dr_willis only for a test case.   only for a test case.
<shamil> i found as many instructions as possible for changing a luks password, but none pertain to luks over lvm partitions
<Dr_willis> Yea. :) i would definiatly say a reboot after all these testings would be a good idea
<brandon> let me reboot then and we can see what happens...:)
<_2> brandon did you correct your /et
<_2> never mind
<_2> /etc/modules  file
 * Dr_willis runs away and hides
<_2> if he didn't,  reboot will help nothing.
<_2> and is un-needed anyway.
<_2> one could use modprobe w/-r  to achieve the same end
<Dr_willis> given how long it took to just get anything done....... it will proberly take him 3 hrs to reboot
<Agent_bob> :)
<brandon> still not detecting the device on /dev/input/js0
<brandon> what should /etc/modules say?
<brandon> should I have something specifying a location for any of those modules
<Dr_willis> You simply give the module name to be loaded
<Dr_willis> the 'lsmod' command will show what modules are loaded/inuse
<Agent_bob> inuse ?
<Agent_bob> oh  heh  in use   sorry.  i'm slow
<brandon> thanks Agent-bob
<Agent_bob> welcome
<brandon> I downloaded them so should i restart X
<Dr_willis> and its also possible you need to load the proper module for whatever soundcard/device the gamepad is plugged into.
<Dr_willis> downloaded them? Huh?
<brandon> Agant_bob sent some modules to me
<Agent_bob> be back in a few   have to make rounds.
<Dr_willis> that shouldent of been needed.
<Agent_bob> brandon no i corrected you /etc/modules   and sent it to you.
<Agent_bob> your
<brandon> thanks
<Dr_willis> its possible he needs to load the ---> emu10k1-gp
<Dr_willis>   module also. if he has a creative soundcard
<Dentharg> Hi
<Dentharg> I am new to Kubuntu; browsing FAQs, launchpad I did not find whether a binary package for KDevelop4 has been released.
<Dentharg> Can I get it from somewhere?
<Dentharg> I already am using KDE4.1
<Hybrid> i have some problems with my usb's, they wont find anything, could anyone help me out?
<brandon> let me restart my x-server
 * Dr_willis missed what the X server has to do with this...
<mefisto__> if I install kubuntu 64bit alongside 32bit (dual-boot) what can be shared between the two? can I use the same home dir? can both use the same swap partition? etc...
<brandon> dr_willis: I really appreciate your help along with everyone elses. But, I have to get to sleep, I have to get up in 2 hours.
<Dentharg> mefisto__: I would assume that /home can be freely shared
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,   personally i wouldent even mess with  64bit - unless you really needed it.
<brandon> Yea I am findinf out the hard way huh
<brandon> finding
<brandon> Good night to you all and maybe we can caht tomorrow
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: speaking from experience? that's why I want to dual-boot, so I can try it and compare before maybe abandoning 32bit
<brandon> chat
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  most likely you will gain very little at this time.. Unless you just have to use more then 4+gb of ram.. or have other special needs
<mefisto__> speaking of ram, does 32bit linux make all 4gb of ram available? I hear 32bit windows cannot (4gb ram will appear as 3.2gb or something like that)
<Dr_willis> if you have EXACTLY 4gb of ram..  'it depends' :)
<Dr_willis> and its a deep and complex issue. in short   various hardware/drivers  can take away from the total amount of ram that  the machine 'could use' thus  taking bites out of the 4gb limit.
<Dr_willis> ive seen it range from 3.2 gb to 3.8 gb of the 4gb thats seen..
<gnumm> does anyone know if kde4.2 will be in backports or in PPA in kubuntu 8.10?
<tim_> if i tick a box in firefox 3.0 there is no cross in the box, but the whole area becomes white, it's the same with the boxes in the compiz-ccsm window
<flaccid> tim_: which theme?
<jagguli> hi all ... im running the latest ubuntu server kernel 2.6.24-19-server my X hang everyday .... anyone else with similar problems ..
<jagguli> i cant seem to figure out wats wrong .. nothing unusual in the logs .. happens when i leave the system running overnight
<flaccid> jagguli: you could try reporting a bug with as much info as possible i guess
<jagguli> thats the problem .. cant find anything in the logs
<jagguli> so i dont know what is causing it ..
<flaccid> which usually suggests hardware or a more in depth bug or something
<jagguli> i suspect its the intel video drivers
<flaccid> whys that?
<jagguli> the display gets hung up but everything else is fine. ..
<jagguli> amarok is playing .. serverts r running etc
<flaccid> that doesn't mean its the driver. still you can run the vesa driver to rule this out
<tim_> flaccid: im using the standart theme, didnt change anything
<jagguli> to create the senario i have to leave the computer inactive for long .. when i sleep and wake up .. its hung ...
<GerrySly> how do I do this: http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/2555/screenshotbd4.png on kubuntu
<flaccid> tim_: ah ok. i guess you could submit a bug with either mozilla or lp
<flaccid> jagguli: oh. that could be quite a few things. not sure if i can help
<jagguli> GerrySly: use superkaramba
<jagguli> ... hmmm
<jagguli> i think its kwin
<jagguli> cuz today ...it was hung up as usual ...
<flaccid> GerrySly: do what exactly? it looks like gnome to me
<jagguli> and i killed kwin
<GerrySly> flaccid: put the application as the background
<jagguli> an it worked
<jagguli> apt-get install superkaramba
<jagguli> GerrySly:apt-get install superkaramba
<flaccid> GerrySly: i don't know. we don't support gnome here.
<tim_> if i press alt+f2(run-command) it only opens in background
<mefisto__> tim_: I got rid of the firefox annoyance by installing kde-style-qtcurve and gtk2-engines-qtcurve, then in systemsettings, appearance, set gtk apps to use qtcurve style
<GerrySly> flaccid: I know that, I wanted to know how to do it on KDE lol which is why I asked
<flaccid> GerrySly: im not aware of functionality to run an application as a wallpaper, sorry
<flaccid> GerrySly: #kde might be able to help
<tim_> mefisto__: thx, i'll try
<flaccid> GerrySly: you might wanna be more specific with your questions if you don't want answers like that...
<GerrySly> well I got an answer from jagguli then you responded
<flaccid> jagguli: superkaramba can run an application as wallpaper?
<mefisto__> tim_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/194624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194624 in firefox-3.0 "checkbox and radiobox rendering issue (dup-of: 220575)" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220575 in gtk-qt-engine "[MASTER] checking radio buttons or checkboxes doesn't work correctly" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tim_> everytime i try to install something i get this
<tim_> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<tim_> Richte sun-java6-doc ein (6-06-0ubuntu1) ...
<tim_> This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<tim_> JDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the
<tim_> archives:
<tim_>     jdk-6-doc.zip jdk-6-doc-ja.zip
<flaccid> !pastebin | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tim_> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<checkob> hi, i gem uninstalled one of the base ruby packages and now ruby crashes with this error: no such file to load -- rbconfig (LoadError), even uninstalling and reinstall doesnt help
<tim_> Please visit
<tim_>     http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/
<tim_> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<tim_> to /tmp.
<tim_> [Press RETURN to try again, 'no' + RETURN to abort]
<tim_> how can i abort this
<flaccid> tim_: what are you trying to achieve?
<tim_> flaccid: apt-get install something
<flaccid> this is german?
<tim_> yes
<mefisto__> tim_: doesn't it abort if you type no, then enter ?
<flaccid> tim_: what does richte mean?
<tim_> mefisto__: yes, but i cannot install anything
<mefisto__> tim_: you get that message for everything??
<tim_> yes
<flaccid> i would purge sun-* then go from there
<tim_> flaccid: what is purge?
<flaccid> tim_: its an action to completely remove a package in apt or adept
<tim_> just type purge sun-*?
<tim_> as root?
<flaccid> tim_: nope
<tim_> apt-get purge?
<flaccid> tim_: sudo apt-get remove --purge "sun-*"
<flaccid> after that test it. then after that install java as required.
<tim_> ok nthx
<jagguli> GerrySly:http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8483/snapshot3ak6.png
<jagguli> GerrySly:something like this?
<lakis1982> i have installed kubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24.19 update , but when i i boot the pc and  in the menu i select to boot from the new kernel , it doesnt get me into graphical enviroment ... i am in a " dos " like enviroment and i login there and it stays in dos ... it just says this ,  kinit : no resume image , doing normal boot
<flaccid> lakis1982: goto a tty and login and check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to seee what failed
<lakis1982> how do i do that ?
<flaccid> lakis1982: ctrl + alt + f2
<flaccid> ok im off
<risu> hellow
<_d4vid> Official Uzbek Ubuntu Support Channel #ubuntu-uz *for download of ubuntu latest stable release use http://ubuntu.uz
<Fuduy> is there any way of increasing the mouse wheel to above 12?
<timo> hi there, how do i know my laptop keyboard chipset? I want to get the latest driver for my laptop keyboard..
<timo> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<timo> hmm that's no use
<happosade> whit what encode .iso DVD to .avi ?
<happosade> !encode dvd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encode dvd
<happosade> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Anubi> hi guys. short question: i want to install Kubuntu 804 on a hdd with win
<Anubi> my partition scheme is this: sda1, sda5, sda6 and sda7 are ntfs partitions. sda8, sda9 are ext3 and sda10 is swap. i deleted sda9 and sda8 to make just one ext3 partition and i have only one ext3 partition, but it's asking me Location for the new partition: Beginning or End.
<Anubi> i'm a little confused, since my ext3 partition and swap partition are the last partitions on my hdd
<Anubi> so...what should i do?
<dschulz> Anubi: to be sure you should see the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<dschulz> try to understand how your partitions are arranged on disk
<yncx> que se dice por este lado
<ubuntu> where i can put an screenshot with my partition scheme ?
<yncx> nadie habla espanol aqui entonces/
<yncx> me voy entonce no hay na que hacer aqui
<faileas> Anubi: tinypic might work
<concernedcitizen> hey guys what's the remix version all abt?
<brmassa> Guys, Kubuntu HARDY is not detecting my new SATA HDD. what should i do?
<BluesKaj> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<BluesKaj> !Konversation
<BluesKaj> !info Konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 5011 kB, installed size 12956 kB
<BluesKaj> hmm, wonder when the 1.1 version will be available in the repos
<RobiX> hi 2 all
<RobiX> i use kubuntu and windows (dual boot) - what is better: using a external drive with NTFS or with ext3 ?
<BluesKaj> RobiX, dunno for sure but personally I would use my internel drive for linux (ext3) and let windows (NTFS) reside on the external. It also depends on the uses you have planned for the external drive.
 * faileas tends to go for NTFS
<faileas> or fat32
<gnumm> faileas: for what?
<faileas> "what is better: using a external drive with NTFS or with ext3 ?"
<faileas> NTFS on linux seems to work better than ext2/3 on windows. fat32 should work on anything with no issues
<gnumm> what do you want to do with?
<gnumm> which operating system?
<faileas> RobiX: you missed the original question ;p
<faileas> oops
<faileas> i mean gnumm - some asked about in in a kubuntu/windows envitonment
<RobiX> faileas: ;)
<RobiX> BluesKaj: and => 50% Windows, 50% Kubuntu - NTFS, too?
<ubuntu> question: can i install kubuntu on a usb hdd ?
<ubuntu> how can i do that ?
<abby87> ubuntu: kindly refer to this link http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<ubuntu> 10x abby
<abby87> ubuntu:dunno if u like fedora or not but fedora supports persistance right in it http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FedoraLiveCD/USBHowTo
<abby87> ubuntu: :-)
<emons> hello when i open a webpage sometimes this message appears "you have chosen to open index.php which is a php file from http://www.blabla.com what should firefox do with this file?" and then it wants me to chose the application i'd like to open the file with instead of just opening the page i selected. why does it do like this? how can i fix this? thank you"
<abby87> emons: Firefox->Preferences->Content->File Types->Manage
<emons> thanks for your help, i'll try it right away
<abby87> emons: select your file type & click "Change action"
<emons> sorry but there's no "file type" under "content"
<abby87> emons: try typing about:config in firefox address bar
<abby87> emons: search for extensionx
<abby87> *extensions
<abby87> emons: change browser.download.hide_plugins_without_extensions to false
<emons> sorry abbey but im a brand newbie and i dunno how to do that :D
<abby87> emons: any site wic this prob occours?
<emons> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Support then select "documentation"
<emons> when i click on it, it tells what i said before
<abby87> emons: wic link wen clicked does the prob occour... ? coz the prob is not occouring here
<emons> i told u its documentation
<abby87> emons: that's the sites problem i guess its not documentation
<emons> cuz the thing is, its not the only site that does that
<emons> so u think its not firefox or kubuntu's prob?
<abby87> emons: *correction >that's the sites problem i guess its not ur firefox
<emons> alright cool
<emons> thank u
<abby87> emons: u can always ask in the firefox channel
<abby87> emons: its #firefox
<newk> i have a brand new kubuntu install that worked out of box wit my wired internet but now on last start the internet connects to ip 0.0.0.0 and doesnt allow access to the internet
<emons> ah ok thank you abby. didn't no about that chan
<emons> thanks mate
<newk> i have a brand new kubuntu install that worked out of box wit my wired internet but now on last start the internet connects to ip 0.0.0.0 and doesnt allow access to the internet
<abby87> emons: u welcome ..but still i think its just a bug in the site design ...don't worry much ...coz same prob is happening on my comp
<abby87> newk: u did any changes to ur connection ?
<emons> the thing is, i wanted to open "documentation" to solve some probs that i have on my kubuntu cuz i wasnt feeling to ask here but since it doesnt open it i guess ill have to :D
<newk> no i tryed ... afterwards but it jus goes bac to the same
<abby87> emons: fire away
<juray> hi
<abby87> newk: wired internet ...is it direct connection ? i mean some adsl router and stuff u using?
<juray> is there somebody who can help my with KDE?
<newk> ethernet wired into the back
<abby87> juray: hi juray
<abby87> juray: sure we can
<juray> ok its not to be a big problem only...
<abby87> juray: wats ur prob ...if its a purely kde prob u can get better help on #kde ...
<emons> fire away? wath u mean? :D
<juray> if i swtch to the other desktop i dont want to see the window header in panel
<abby87> newk: so as soon as u installed kububtu did it connect without any configuration?
<emons> it happened the same to me by the way
<emons> and now it goes slower than ever
<abby87> juray: kde which version?
<newk> abby87: perfect no problem... but unfortunately there was a hard shutdown and this seemed to affect it
<juray> how to detect a kde version
<abby87> juray:open any window> help > about KDE
<abby87> newk: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<juray> K Desktop Enviroment. Release 3.5.9
<abby87> newk: have u tried ifconfig
<abby87> newk: ?
<newk> abby87 i tried it but im not sure exactly wat the command to do is
<newk> ?
<abby87> juray: u checked that in konversation window?
<juray> no
<juray> i opened some directory
<abby87> newk: ifconfig will show the network interfaces on ur comp so open a terminal type ifconfig and any interface u have is listed
<newk> abby87: there is 3
<newk> eth0, eth0:avahi and lo
<newk> as far as i no it was always eth0
<abby87> juray: i dunno bout kde 3.XX versions much but still try this right click on panel>task manager settings >check only show tasks from current desktop
<abby87> newk: lo is the loopback interface
<abby87> newk: so lo is no prob ...avahi is the alien here...
<newk> abby87: yeah wat is that ?
<abby87> newk: u using a laptop??
<newk> abby87: no main computer
<newk> abby87: i hav ubuntu installed on my laptop and had it installed on this bu then something went wrong so i taut id try kubuntu
<newk> its installed with wubi by the way
<abby87> newk: sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<newk> abby87: still the wrong settings and all..
<mefisto__> juray: right-click panel, Configure panel, then go to Taskbar, and select the boxes there, the way you want it to work
<abby87> newk: this should work mostly ..coz avahi daemon was causing probs (i guess)
<newk> restart do any good?
<abby87> newk: restart is such a windowishly stupid thing to do...its linux
<mefisto__> newk: did ifconfig show an i.p. number for eth0, or just 0.0.0.0   ?
<newk> mefisto__: jus 0.0.0.0
<newk> abby87: sorry bout that ,... thanks for help .. i am a linux noob
<newk> mefisto__: in fact only kde network manager shows an ip address for eth0
<mefisto__> newk: what does it say when you do: cat /etc/network/interfaces   ?  still 0.0.0.0 for eth0  ?
<abby87> newk: no don't be sorry and stuff ...its just one of the best things of linux ..bye-bye to warm booting
<newk> mefisto__: it says nothing about eth0 at all jus lo
<abby87> newk: did u disable avahi daemon by that command  sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<abby87> ?
<newk> abby87: yeah
<abby87> newk: so now its working fine ? is it?
<newk> abby87: no still nothing
<newk> abby87: would it b possible its jus lik my ip address and all those configurations are wrong
<newk> abby87: but i didnt change the,
<abby87> newk: where & when do u see the 0.0.0.0?
<newk> abby87: down in the bottom left tray inknetworkmanager thats the ip it gives for the "connection" i hav
<abby87> newk: does it affect ur connection speed and stuff?  earlier was it showing ur original ip?
<newk> abby87: there is no speed watso ever there is no connection to the internet. i dont no about earlier it was just workin no problem
<abby87> newk: it doesn't connect at all ?
<abby87> newk: have u confirmed with ur network provider?
<newk> abby87: in the tray it looks lik it connects but it doesnt go to any websites like..
<newk> abby87: if i ping my router and it doesnt respond does that mean no connection
<mefisto__> newk: try this. right-click the knetworkmanager icon, manual configuration. disable eth0, and then enable it again
<newk> abby87: my wireless internet is workin perfect on my laptop
<newk> mefisto__ i did but to my eyes the "ip address" it gives is wrong
<abby87> newk: right click tray icon >options>go to online mode
<newk> abby87:its alredi on online mode
<mefisto__> what ip address does it show?
<mefisto__> zeros again?
<newk> mefisto:yeah ...
<amerigo> ! browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<amerigo> ! navigation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about navigation
<amerigo> ! modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<mefisto__> newk: you could try to manually configure it, put in the ip address you want (eg, 192.168.1.101) and see if that wakes things up
<newk> mefisto__: as far as i no its lik automatic dchp and i dont no the gateway
<amerigo> I gotta a problem in navogation
<abby87> !factiod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about factiod
<amerigo> navigation sorry
<abby87> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amerigo> line is up
<amerigo> wifi router works
<amerigo> in browser : the page request is displaied for a second...
<amerigo> then disappears
<amerigo> and i got a error
<amerigo> broser protection not found
<amerigo> .... some tips?
<amerigo> ! vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<newk> mefisto: abby87: thanks for the help... guess ill jus hav to keep trying thanks anyway
<abby87> newk: try #ubuntu maybe those guys can help
<laci__> I just installed compiz but it doesnt do anything, although I tried to change desktop effects. I cant see any change in visuals.. Any idea?
<Dr_willis> You did enable compiz? you do have the proper 3d video card drivers isntalled?
<mefisto__> newk: you can try it, then change back to dhcp later. click configure interface button, put in a ip address, and netmask just choose the first in the list.
<laci__> yes I have an ATI HD2400 pro, but with the default driver, not the latest catalyst
<Dr_willis> theres 'default' as in the 'ati' driver.. then theres the 'fglrx' drivers that are in the repos..
<abby87> mefisto__: can it be a prob of knetworkmanager?
<anthony> this is my first day using kubuntu comming from open suse 11.0 and i do have to say i am impressed
<Dr_willis> then theres the 'latest' :)  not in the repos.
<newk> mefisto__:interestingly im back on windows xp on same computer and theres a problem wit the internet
<mefisto__> abby87: I suppose it could be. I've had trouble with it before. but I'm far from expert in network stuff
<abby87> newk: so its a prob wth ur service provider ?
<mefisto__> newk: sorry for asking the obvious, but are all your cables, etc plugged in ok?
<laci__> compiz says "engine is installed on your system"
<newk> abby87: wel i dont get it .. im using this laptop to talk on the same service provider... the same router lik
<newk> mefisto__: thats wat i was thinkin for a second but they are yeah
<abby87> newk: but its not working on windows xp u said...is ur interface card working?
<abby87> newk: on windows try ping 127.0.0.1
<laci__> i can change effects level, but when i click apply nothing happens
<abby87> newk: if u dont get reply then ur ethernet card maybe at fault
<afeijo> hi folks, I lost my toolbar on my kde3, how to restore?
<newk> abby87: im gettin a replky
<fumanchu182> afeijo: do you mean your panel menu at the bottom?
<afeijo> yes
<mefisto__> newk: try doing a shutdown, leave it powered off for a few seconds, then start up again. maybe your ethernet hardware is playing games with you
<fumanchu182> did you delete it?
<abby87> newk: try ipconfig/all on windows ..does it show 0.0.0.0 ?
<fumanchu182> or move it?
<fumanchu182> afeijo: ?
<DreamCaster> OMG 8.04 is really different from 7th edition
<fumanchu182> DreamCaster: this is my first time using 8.04
<fumanchu182> it is spiffy
<newk> abby87: no it shows a ip address 169.254.
<newk> thtas
<newk> not
<newk> the rite
<newk> ips
<newk> abby87: tho lik its usually 192.168.blah.blah
<abby87> newk:but no connection
<abby87> newk: ?
<newk> abby87: none
<abby87> newk: so its ur h/w at fault
<afeijo> fumanchu182: I reply: yes
<abby87> newk: if it doesnt work on windows and on linux then its h/w
<newk> abby87: i knew it didnt seem rite for linux to do something lik that :)
<mefisto__> newk: try powering off, wait, then start up again.
<amerigo> ! vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<fumanchu182> that ip range 168.254 is a special range
<newk> mefisto__: doin that now... thanks again ...
<fumanchu182> it means your dhcp is messed up
<newk> fumanchu182: oh brilliant......
<fumanchu182> afeijo: did you delete it or move it? you can't reply yes to both...
<afeijo> fumanchu182: oh, those was to me.  I did nothing, no delete nor move, maybe some accident click but I'm not that stupid lol
<afeijo> I rebooted already
<fumanchu182> did it come back?
<afeijo> no
<afeijo> I use autohide
<fumanchu182> okay what i would lik eyou to do is right click on your desktop
<fumanchu182> and click configure desktop
<newk> mefisto: do i wait for ages or wat?
<afeijo> fumanchu182: ok
<fumanchu182> oh wait
<fumanchu182> in 3.5.9 you can't get ot your panels tha way
<fumanchu182> eww
<afeijo> alt+space and what prog?
<afeijo> or alt+f2 ?
<fumanchu182> trying to remember hold on
<afeijo> in kde4 is plasma
<fumanchu182> are you on kde4?
<fumanchu182> i am on 3..59
<afeijo> no, 3
<DreamCaster> ermm how can i add repositories in new kubuntu version?
<afeijo> I have 4 but stop using for some bugs I found
<mefisto__> do you want to start the panel?
<fumanchu182> use kicker
<fumanchu182> alt+ft
<fumanchu182> alt+f2->kicker
<mefisto__> alt+f2, kicker
<fumanchu182> thanks mefisto__
<fumanchu182> my typing is less than stellar, i just woke up to ubuntu telling me it was finished installing :)
<abby87> DreamCaster: open /etc/apt/sources.list in ur favourite text editor
<abby87> DreamCaster: u must have root/sudo privilages to do that
<fumanchu182> so i have an alias in a bash rc file that i use from my old suse distro
<afeijo> I heard a sound, thats all with kicker
<fumanchu182> hold on
<newk> mefisto__: not workin after shutdown
<DreamCaster> abby87 thanks a lot :)
<abby87> DreamCaster: ;)
<amerigo>  ! windows in italiano
<ubottu> amerigo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mefisto__> newk: the only other thing I can think of is try the ethernet cable to the working one (laptop?) in the non-working one. might just be a bad cable. It's not impossible
<fumanchu182> afeijo: alt+ft, konsole
<abby87> newk: try asking ur service provider...or try it again with a spare ethernet card
<abby87> newk: better first try with a spare ethernet card
<newk> abby87, mefisto__: thanks very much for all the help ... appreciated
<abby87> newk: ;-0
<afeijo> ok
<afeijo> konsole open
<abby87> newk: sorry wrong one ;0
<mefisto__> at least network cards are cheap to replace
<abby87> :)
<fumanchu182> run kicker
<fumanchu182> you should get an error
<fumanchu182> saying it is already running
<abby87> is there any keyboard shortcut for kickoff(kde4.1)?
<afeijo> yes, kill it?
<fumanchu182> no
<fumanchu182> i think you have a Hidden=true in your kde config file
<fumanchu182> i am just tyring to remember which one has that setting
<afeijo> hmm
<fumanchu182> it is a little different from my open suse 11.0 distro and i have been on this thing for about all of an hour :)
<fumanchu182> "/home/anthony/.kde/share/autostart/
<fumanchu182> hit that directory
<fumanchu182> but obviously but your username where "anthony" is
<fumanchu182> s/anthony/yourusername/g
<afeijo> I dont have autostart dir
<fumanchu182> hmm odd
<fumanchu182> you do have a .kde directory right?
<afeijo> it has applnk, apps, config, locale, mimelnk, services, servicetypes, wallpapers
<fumanchu182> go into config
<afeijo> I'm at /home/feijo/.kde/share
<afeijo> lots of file at config
<fumanchu182> vim kickerrc
<afeijo> ok, I use nano
<afeijo> autohidedelay=0
<fumanchu182> well that
<mefisto__> afeijo: /home/feijo/.kde/Autostart     uppercase A
<afeijo> autohidepanel=true
<fumanchu182> set it to false
<fumanchu182> then restart your x session
<afeijo> autohideswitch=true, keep that?
<fumanchu182> no
<fumanchu182> well yes
<fumanchu182> but don't deit
<fumanchu182> but don't save
<fumanchu182> i want you do to this
<fumanchu182> get out of nano
<fumanchu182> cp kickerrc kickerrc.back
<fumanchu182> just in case
<fumanchu182> :)
<newk> abby87, mefisto__: workin:):):):)
<afeijo> ok
<fumanchu182> i just have  rule of thumb that if i am messing with settings files i do a quick backup
<afeijo> mefisto__: no existent
<fumanchu182> what is 4 seconds of typing compared to half and hour of more or headacches
<afeijo> to reestart x I logoff and logon?
<fumanchu182> yeah or hit alt+ctr+delete
<afeijo> its not windows! lol
<fumanchu182> but you can't logoff w/o your kicker right?
<fumanchu182> alt+Ctr+del resets x sessions
<fumanchu182> err backspace
<fumanchu182> alt+ctrl+bksp
<mefisto__> you can also right-click desktop to log off
<fumanchu182> eh yeah
<fumanchu182> never noticed it
<fumanchu182> i don't do much right clicking on my desktop
<fumanchu182> i do have to say that i love that in this kde setup on ubuntu you can get to things very easily
<fumanchu182> but it is quite odd not being able to su to do thiings
<fumanchu182> nas200
<fumanchu182> err
<fumanchu182> wrong window
<laci__> Im a newbie and downloaded the latest ATI driver for linux  "ati-driver-installer-8-7-x86.x86_64.run". Now whats next?
<fumanchu182> afeijo did kicker come back?
<afeijo> it worked, thanks fumanchu182
<mefisto__> fumanchu182: you can sudo su if you really need to be root
<afeijo> I have my bottom panel, yes
<afeijo> bye :)
<fumanchu182> enjoy afeijo
<fumanchu182> ah so is that how it works
<hug0> hey dudes!
<hug0> all right
<mefisto__> but normally just sudo ...commands ...
<hug0> \sudo kick all
<fumanchu182> mefisto__: well i am having problems mounting a cifs system
<hug0> :P
<fumanchu182> are you familiar with mount and cifs
<laci__> what can I do with files with .run extension?
<mefisto__> fumanchu182: not too much but just ask away, see if someone has an answer
<fumanchu182> well lemme paste the command so people can pick it apart
<fumanchu182> sudo mount -o user=anthony //192.168.1.5/anthony /media/nas200/
<fumanchu182> nas200 does exist
<hug0> Question: migrate from kubuntu 6.XX to Kubuntu 8.04.1.... how does ist work?
<fumanchu182> and that is the ip of the nas
<hug0> is it enough to copy the /home dir to a ext. drive?
<mefisto__> laci__: you run them.    type ./executable-file.run
<hug0> or is there enything more to do?
<fumanchu182> i get the following errors
<hug0> ...thunderbird mails & extenios needed
<hug0> i get no erros oOO
<DreamCaster> ermm help again please
<hug0> y
<fumanchu182> mount: block device //192.168.1.5/anthony is write-protected, mounting read-only
<fumanchu182> mount: cannot mount block device //192.168.1.5/anthony read-only
<newk> wat is the command for adept updater
<hug0> apt-get update
<hug0> or upgrade do download the updates as well
<DreamCaster> i cannot get access to file:///etc/apt/sources.list
<hug0> bad
<DreamCaster> i cannot modify and save it
<hug0> sudo?!
<fumanchu182> i was about to say sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<mefisto__> adept_updater
<bazhang> DreamCaster, via nautilus?
<bazhang> err konqueror?
<hug0> bye dudes
<bazhang> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list DreamCaster
<DreamCaster> bazhang it worked thanks :)
<Fieldy> hello, I installed googleearth-package however i'm not sure what to do from here to actually get it installed. any tips?
<bazhang> np :)
<DreamCaster> sorry thati am noob but i just dled the new version and i had to use them really really long
<bazhang> Fieldy, dl'd from where
<Fieldy> bazhang: installed through adept
<Fieldy> it says it makes a package i then need to install but I don't see where it put it
<DreamCaster> is it proper to install synaptic in Kubuntu 8.04?
<bazhang> Fieldy, what about alt f2 googleearth-package
<bazhang> DreamCaster, sure if you wish
<climatewarrior> yep
<Fieldy> bazhang: no go but i just discovered it installed a binary called make-googleearth-package which is downloading what's needed now (though very slowly)
<bazhang> Fieldy, ah sorry, dont have it and was just guessing
<mefisto__> googleearth is in medibuntu repos
<DreamCaster> baz tip on adding repositories plz
<bazhang> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Fieldy> i'll wait and see what this does, i'm guessing it makes a package that i can install... quite a wait though, 15KB/s download...
<bazhang> DreamCaster, which repo
<Fieldy> ah, thank you mefisto__ and bazhang
<bazhang> medibuntu need to add the repo though iirc
<fumanchu182> anyone know anything about using an external hdtv over vga @ 1360X768, I can use that as my primary and get that resolution but if i try to do dual screen the highest resolution is my laptop display at 1280x800
<mefisto__> you can add medibuntu to repos, or download individual .deb files from their site if preferred (but you won't get automatic updates without the repos)
<Fieldy> understood. thanks. i'm just waiting to see what happens doing it this way, just a very slow download
<amerigo> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DreamCaster> how do i add medibuntu repos?
<DreamCaster> <----- linux rookie
<bazhang> DreamCaster, go to the site and follow the instructions there: www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> DreamCaster, you can just copy and paste the commands into the terminal (konsole)
<DreamCaster> thanks once again :)
<DreamCaster> i owe you a drink
<bazhang> :)
<DreamCaster> bazhang any idea how to install w32codecs? cause sudo apt-get install w32codecs gives me error
<bazhang> DreamCaster, did you get the repos yet?
<DreamCaster> yes
<bazhang> DreamCaster, then first sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> DreamCaster, now try after doing that
<DreamCaster> bazhang packet is missing or it is really old
<DreamCaster> bazhang this is what i get
<bazhang> DreamCaster, you only want that one file? along with libdvdcss2?
<bazhang> err package
<DreamCaster> yep
<bazhang> DreamCaster, then scroll to the bottom of the page and look how to install the debs
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | DreamCaster
<DreamCaster> bazhang thanks it is working
<ubottu> DreamCaster: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> DreamCaster, nicely done :)
<Accidus> Is there a TeXlive 2008 package on the Adept package manager?
<cyberwulf> Is there anyone here speaking Indonesian?
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bazhang> cyberwulf, ^^
<cyberwulf> nyasar
<mefisto__> Accidus: apt-cache search texlive          or just search in adept if you already have it open
<cyberwulf> only three Indonesians here?
<Accidus> Well, it has texlive, but not the new 2008 (beta) release
<sourcemaker> !search home entertainment system
<ubottu> Found: lsb, xen, alternatives, keyboard, purexfce, rosetta, ext3, fstab, mount-#kubuntu, terminal
<bazhang> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Dentharg> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<Dentharg> anyone here using kde4.1 and have SB Audigy soundcard?
<BigBuddha> hey guys, for some reason when i am logged into kubuntu now, my fans stay on. They will not turm off, but in vista they run fine. also, my pc will freeze, no response until i manually shut it down.
<sourcemaker> !search DVD
<ubottu> Found: aptoncd, libdvdcss, libdvdcss2, dvd, burners, dvdiso, k9copy, torrents, dvd-torrent, dvd-torrent-#kubuntu
<sourcemaker> !search media player
<ubottu> Found: shortcuts, music players, pronounce, totem, teg, realplayer, mplayer-fonts, video, audio players, rhythmbox
<Dentharg> !search audigy
<ubottu> Found:
<bazhang> sourcemaker /msg ubottu dvd  and players
<ActionParsnip> BigBuddha: is it a laptop?
<BigBuddha> ActionParsnip: no it is a desktop
<sourcemaker> ubottu dvd  and players
<ubottu> sourcemaker: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dentharg> bazhang: thx for the tip!
<sourcemaker> !search dvd  and players
<ubottu> Found: ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, music players, totem, themes, ge, browsers, eye candy, libdvdcss, tv, flash
<bazhang> sourcemaker, you need to /msg
<ActionParsnip> BigBuddha: ok maybe theres a patch for your motherboard or maybe theres some config you need to add
<ActionParsnip> BigBuddha: is it a store bought system or self built
<BigBuddha> ActionParsnip: if thats the case i will need a little help if you can?
<bazhang> sourcemaker, that is not the right command and you should do it in private message; the syntax is /msg ubottu info package
<BigBuddha> ActionParsnip: it is retail
<sourcemaker> bazhang:  ok thanks :-)
<BigBuddha> ActionParsnip: do you want the brand/model?
<bazhang> sourcemaker, also try /msg ubottu find related term
<bazhang> Dentharg, np :)
<ActionParsnip> BigBuddha: sure
<BigBuddha> ActionParsnip: Gateway GT5662
<miffed> I have a script which pops up a passive message box using kdialog, works fine when manually run but if run as a kcron job the script runs and does what it supposed to but the kdialog box does not pop up,
<ActionParsnip> miffed: is the script chmodded to executable
<miffed> yup it executable
<ActionParsnip> miffed: is the file owned by you
<miffed> it runs if I choose manually run in kron and message box pops up but when run as a kron job it does not pop up
<miffed> yes I own the file
<DreamCaster> i used this sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-bcop to install  Compiz fusion any idea how i use it?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | DreamCaster
<ubottu> DreamCaster: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mefisto__> miffed: the message box is a X window, yes?
<DreamCaster> ty ty
<_CrashMaster_> I thought KRON was supposed to run in the background, not interacting with the user.
<miffed> if kdialoge is considered a X window I am not sure
<miffed> kdialog --title "GREAT" --passivepopup "files synced " 10
<miffed> pops up a little speech bubble for 10 seconds
<mefisto__> miffed: try putting this before the command in Kcron: export DISPLAY=:0 &&
<mefisto__> miffed: also, don't forget to save after making changes in Kcron
<miffed> mefisto__: in the program section like : export DISPLAY=:0 && /home/test/Documents/scripts/./unisonsync
<mefisto__> miffed: yes, but what is with the /./  ?? does "/home/test/Documents/scripts/./unisonsync" work as a command with the /./ in there?
<DreamCaster> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<miffed> well as unison is a executable i have always ended the path as ./nameofscript
<mefisto__> miffed: if it works in konsole that way, that's fine. I just thought the extra ./ wouldn't be necessary if you're giving the full path
<miffed> mefisto__: I have no idea I just got used to doing it that way and not been a problem so far
<mefisto__> ok
<vincenzo_> salve
<vincenzo_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arrrghhh> how can i add a rule in firestarter to allow all lan clients?
<ced_> hey actionparsnip, long time no see..
<ced_> brb guys..
<miffed> mefisto__: thanks, adding export DISPLAY=:0 && did the trick,
<miffed> mefisto__: could you give me a brief idea why it was failing previously?
<mefisto__> miffed: all I know is that if it's a program that needs to be displayed in X, you need the export. the :0 is the default display
<mefisto__> it really should be a checkbox or something in Kcron's gui
<miffed> mefisto__: strange then that it showed correctly when run manually but not in the background untill that option was added
<ulusoy> slm
<miffed> if I run this in terminal it pops up the box with no need to export>    kdialog --title "Warning" --passivepopup "files not synced " 10
<mefisto__> miffed: I don't really understand it either. I found out about the export thing by googling, but don't know what the "export" command does
<nickname034> hey, how are you?
<frloja> tem alguem do brazil?
<nickname034> i'm observing some "crazy movements" into adept ......... when i ask for the installation of mozilla 3, in the screen appears "break (install)" with red colour, instead of "install", any idea ?
<ced_> maybe you got incompatible extensions?
<nickname034> and the same trying to install eclipse ........
<lee-roy> hi how can i use this irc client with firefox url links in gnome
<lee-roy> ??
<ced_> i had that when i tried to install both XMMS1 and 2
<mefisto__> miffed: I think I found out about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185993  there's a bit of explanation in that thread
<ced_> so it's probably a incompatability issue.
<nickname034> oh
<nickname034> thanks for the info, it's good to see i'm not the unic human with the problem haha
<ced_> :)
<nickname034> okey, i'm going to look about, thanks for the info
<ced_> np, good luck!
<nickname034> possibly, i will need it ;)
<ced_> ^_^
<sinu> tasting kubuntu and an irc channel for the first time
<jpds> !hi | sinu
<ubottu> sinu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<brmassa> guys, i just bought a new HDD. how can i clone the old HDD into this new one. I dont want to plain-copy because all files will get a new created/changed tag.
<brmassa> ?
<sinu> hi all.. atlast got the dialup modem working in kubuntu
<mefisto__> brmassa: I think something like: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb      if sda is the old disk and sdb is the new one
<brmassa> mefisto__: man... i love you! hehe thanks
<mefisto__> brmassa: check "man dd" first to make sure I got that right
<mefisto__> brmassa: that will only work if the new disk is larger than the old one
<mefisto__> or same size
<brmassa> mefisto__: thats the reason i got a new one!
<mefisto__> brmassa: actually, you might need to do this when the old disk is not mounted.
<mefisto__> brmassa: so if you're running from the old one now, you could do it from livecd
<brmassa> mefisto__: hmmm ok.
<brmassa> mefisto__: the new one should be formated before?
<mefisto__> brmassa: if you use the dd command, everything will be copied, all partitions, files, everything
<masteredu> Hello
<masteredu> can anyone say me how can i update kde 4.0 to 4.1 with konsole
<brmassa> mefisto__: so 1* it will overwrite any data from the "of" 2* i will need to resize the partition later?
<brmassa> mefisto__: right?
<masteredu> can anyone help me?
<mefisto__> brmassa: yes, or you could create new partitions in the unused space instead of growing the partitions you have
<brmassa> mefisto__: why? is there an advantage on multi-small partitions over a single-big one?
<brmassa> mefisto__: real figures are: old HD: 40gb, new HDD = 160gb (i dont know if matters)
<broken> masteredu: I imagine all you need to do is add the 4.1 repo and dist-upgrade
<mefisto__> brmassa: first, linux normally uses more than one partition. it's common to have a separate partition for /home, to hold program settings and kde config, and your own data. That way when you need to reinstall or upgrade, your data and settings stay safe on their own partition
<broken> update first XD
<masteredu> hm
<masteredu> ok
<masteredu> oh it says 65 packes are avaible
<masteredu> you think this is kde 4.1?
<masteredu> its 144 mb big
<broken> Probably, if you've added the repo on the website.
<masteredu> "avaible"
<masteredu> hm
<brmassa> mefisto__: yes yes. but these HDD are the data ones. the linux programs are in another one.
<masteredu> why all use gnome
<masteredu> maybe becouse it is stable?
<mefisto__> brmassa: ok, then one big partition if you want. you might want other partitions if you want eg FAT32 filesystem for compatibility with other OS
<brmassa> mefisto__: i see. well... its time for some work. again, thanks
<aswin> hi in the add widget screen i dont find the widget i downloaded from the kdelook
<aswin> can someone help me out
<mefisto__> aswin: kde4?
<aswin> yes mefisto
<aswin> kde 4
<Pliskin> use knewstuff
<mefisto__> I was wondering that too. have you tried in #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<aswin> ok thanks
<miffed> If I right click copy a file or folder then close the window I copied it from, (dolphin or konquoror) then when try to right click paste onto desktop or anywhere else for that matter it does not work, only when I keep the window open I copied from will it paste, is this a feature or a bug ?
<miffed> mefisto__: thanx for link it clarifies earlier my issue
<stragee> what's the best way to install themes these days?
<stragee> i can't seem to find a way to install dekorator, and there doesn't seem to be a way to import kde themes natively
<mefisto__> miffed: np. and I just tried to copy from dolphin, closed dolphin, pasted on desktop. it works fine for me
<miffed> hmm I have the same problem with my desktop and laptop,
<senorpedro> hi folks
<stragee> seems like kubuntu is twice as hard to theme as ubuntu
<senorpedro> i installed kde4 but it is very slow
<senorpedro> i heard that there are issues when using nvidia cards
<senorpedro> does anybody know how i can make kde4 fast even though using a nvidia card?
<senorpedro> and yes, i would like to have desktop effects enabled
<miffed> stragee: dont know if this is what your after but in control centre/appearance and themes/theme manager and options to get new themes add etc
<stragee> miffed: is that under appearance in system settings?
<senorpedro> !kde4 nvidia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4 nvidia
<miffed> yup in system settings appearence and themes
<stragee> miffed: yeh i'm in appearance, then i goto window decorations, but don't see any way to import
<stragee> or i tried style too
<stragee> "icons" seems to be the only place that allows me to import
<miffed> you using the theme manager it has import there for styles etc
<stragee> miffed: does theme manager come with kubuntu by default?
<senorpedro> how can i determine the exact name of the graphic card in my computer?
<senorpedro> without opening the case
<Pliskin> lspci
<Pliskin> or KInfoCenter ?
<stragee> miffed: i don't think i'm using theme manager, how do i use that?
<emons> hi guys is there anybody with good network skills?
<juandiego> hey
<emons> nobody?
<stragee> what are you trying to do emons?
<juandiego> i'd like to ask if anyone can provide some help about the infamous broadcom wifi
<emons> hi stragee
<Pliskin> juandiego : there is a package
<emons> the thing is my high speed internet connection its going slower than ever, i already tried with ipv6 and stuff but nothing changed
<Pliskin> bcm43xx-fwcutter, it works for some cards
<juandiego> i've followed many tutorials, but something goes wrong every time, im not the smartest kubuntu user you know
<xp> .
<stragee> emons: what type of connection do you have, and are you connect via hardline or wifi
<juandiego> ok i'll look into that
<emons> few days ago Agent_bob was helping me analyzing my connection files (he told me to run some commands in a terminal and pastebin the results which i did) in the end i seem to have some prob with my connection but dunno what, he had to go and me either so we didn't finish it
<emons> alright i have an adsl high speed and connected via wifi
<emons> there's a hag connected to a modem and the modem is connected to a wifi router which is 5 metres away from my airport
<juandiego> but actually my knetwork manager already detects some of the wifi connections
<juandiego> its just that it never makes a succesful connection with any of them
<stragee> emons: do you have the option to test it using a ethernet cable?
<emons> (weirdly it says i only have 50 % reception which is impossible first because its too close second because on xp was going superfast and the reception was always 100%)
<stragee> emons: it sounds like the driver you are using for your wifi card is generic
<emons> the weird thing that they made me notice is that when i first install kubuntu hardy it set everything by itself i didnt set anything i was only able to get connected automatically without setting anything
<emons> yes i think so stragee
<stragee> you may try searching for an alternative driver, also play with different encryption methods
<stragee> if you get 100% speed with no encryption, then you know it's a driver problem
<emons> i have no encryption, not even a wap or wep nothing
<emons> im a newbie here and i dunno how to set anything :D
<snarkster> emons what did you change?
<emons> nothing
<emons> here's the thing
<snarkster> emons when did you notice a slow down?
<emons> i didnt touch it
<emons> like one week ago
<emons> and during this time i only installed some plugins
<snarkster> well something had to have changed somewhere for it to dramatically change like that.
<KDesk> with one is better in kde, mplayer or xine?
<emons> u no like flash, java
<stragee> i'll let snarkster take over ;) i've gotta restart X
<stragee> g'luck emons
<emons> alright stragee
<emons> thank u
<emons> ;)
<snarkster> stragee I didnt want to intrude.. lol
<emons> -_-
<emons> lol
<snarkster> ok so you are useing knetwork manager>
<emons> yes
<snarkster> ok I use a belkin usb wireless G that I bought at walmart for 36 bucks.. worked right out of the box with no tweaking
<ced_> :O lucky bastard
<ced_> *guy
<emons> ivegot a lynksys
<snarkster> I use gnomes network manager as knetwork manager has some vpn issues,
<snarkster> Yah I had a netgear pcmcia that had to use ndiswrapper and one day it just stopped working for no reason
<snarkster> actually it locked up the laptop
<snarkster> you have no security what so ever on your wifi
<ced_> weird, well windows drivers in linux are mostly bugged so its not a surprise...
<SAngeli> I have to migrate from kmail (Linux - kubuntu) to Windows Vista, mail application. Can someone please advice me how to move my kmail emails into Vista mail?
<snarkster> SAngeli: Youll have to do a google search for that.. I dont think there are many vista users in here
<emons> ivegot no security now cuz i thought that might be the prob so i took it away
<SAngeli> snarkster, thank you. Could you please advice some valid key words?
<snarkster> emons ok and what is your current speed?
<snarkster> SAngeli: migrate kmail to vista
<SAngeli> thank you
<snarkster> welcome
<snarkster> emons what is your current speed??
<emons> 2400
<emons> tested on a speedometer
<snarkster> do you have a cordless phone, microwave, tesla coil between you and the wifi access point?
<ced_> brb, gotta reinstall the network here (arg i hate those old sitecom routers -.-'') cya guys..
<emons> nope
<emons> no phones in the house
<snarkster> anything that gives off any kind of radiation will effect a wifi connection
<Pliskin> juandiego : so your card is already recognised
<emons> nothing
<snarkster> where is your cell phone?
<mefisto__> I hate when I forget to turn off my tesla coil and fall asleep
<snarkster> and you are currently connected via wifi with 50% strength
<snarkster> mefisto: yah me to.. keeps the damn lights on then i wake up with a headache
<emons> my cellphone is here
<snarkster> ok well that thing gives off tons of microwaves.  so be sure to keep it out of the line of sight of the router.
<emons> and im currently connected with 50%
<snarkster> are you noticing any slow downs?? transfer rates are slow or something?
<emons> everything is slow though
<snarkster> is this a G wifi or a B/G wifi device
<emons> look, i just pinged www.google.it and look my statistics
<emons> 29 packets transmitted, 15 received, 48% packet loss, time 64247ms
<emons> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 37.005/102.662/861.818/203.020 ms
<emons> 48% loss its allot isnt it?
<snarkster> ok well dont get snippy with me Im trying to assist you. L)
<snarkster> oh yes but thats packet dropping
<snarkster> could be that your router is chirping or you network card is chirping.
<snarkster> chattering i mean..
<snarkster> if you boot into XP right now youll hit 100%
<KDesk> I have a problem, in Firefox when I download a zip file, and will open it, firefox opens okular, how can I fix  this?
<snarkster> wow.. I dont get it.. are you using ndiswrapper?
<juandiego> Pliskin: I guess somethings working, but still i cannot connect
<mefisto__> KDesk: in firefox preferences, applications, search for "zip" and choose what action you want
<KDesk> mefisto__: but that dialog is empty... :(
<emons> no sorry snarkster i didnt mean it, of course i appreciate ur help
<snarkster> i know you do.. its cool.
<snarkster> if yo move closer to the router does it get stronger?
<KDesk> im also using mozplugger, but without mozplugger i got the same behavior.
<mefisto__> KDesk: there is a solution for the empty applications list. I just don't remember what it is
<emons> the thing is its a desktop i cant move it at all its in a desk in a shelfed piece of furniture
<KDesk> mefisto__: oh :D I will ask google, is this a common issue in kde or with the linux build in genereal?
<mefisto__> KDesk: try installing firefox-gnome-support
<KDesk> mefisto__:  firefox-gnome-support in kde?
<mefisto__> KDesk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/220504
<snarkster> oh i thought you were using a laptop.. im sorry..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220504 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox doesn't know what apps to use to open any type of downloaded files (dup-of: 209607)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209607 in firefox-3.0 "Open file with external application broken" [Medium,Fix released]
<snarkster> emons dude I got nothing more.. it shouldnt do that thats for sure..
<snarkster> are you sure you didnt update soemthing??
<emons> everytime it says it has something to update i let it do it
<emons> is that wrong?
<snarkster> oh no
<snarkster> but that might be were your problem came from..
<snarkster> you updated and it changed how the nm works
<emons> hey snarkster i just pinged my router and thats what i found
<emons> 91 packets transmitted, 43 received, 52% packet loss, time 90034ms
<emons> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.850/3.844/25.098/5.927 ms
<emons> 52% of the packets its lost, that means ivegot a wifi prob aint i?
<timo> hi all, does anyone know where I can download a keyboard driver for my laptop?
<timo> the volume keys are not working properly (a single press is processed as a double press)
<timo> running KDE 4.1
<timo> the laptop is an Asus
<snarkster> emons yup thats what it means.
<snarkster> sorry emons I can do no more.. as it doesnt make sense as to what the problem is.
<emons> sorry? what u mean?
<KDesk> mefisto__: it is a bug in firefox https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409192
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 409192 in Preferences "Applications prefpane is broken if shell service isn't available at runtime (Applications preferences dialogue is empty, no way to add applications)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<alinon> for some reason the kdm theme manager isn't working with hardy - anyone know of a fix?
<timo> my laptop keyboard interprets a single press on the mute button as two presses... any ideas how I can fix this?
<timo> alinon: you can just edit the configuration file yourself...
<timo> alinon: thats what I did
<alinon> timo: you mean usetheme=true and theme=/usr etc
<timo> alinon: what exactly do you want to change?
<alinon> timo: i'm wanting to use the theme i picked up from kde-look.org
<timo> alinon: ah, i se
<alinon> i'm wondering if cssm or emerald is conflicting with it
<alinon> timo: when i first started i was going to use a compiz theme, and it worked for a while, now it's not working and neither is kdm theme manager heh
<timo> alinon: does it give an error or anything?
<timo> alinon: what does it say when you install a new theme?
<alinon> timo: not at all, the themes just don't get applied even after i hit the "apply" button...i've also tried restarting X but still no joy
<alinon> it acts as though the theme is being used, but visually i see no difference
<timo> alinon: ok. perhaps you should try editing the configuration file yourself then?
<alinon> timo: where is the config file located? i think i may have tried this already
<timo> alinon: check /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<alinon> yeh, that's the one
<alinon> timo: i changed it so that "usetheme=true" is active
<mefisto__> what type of theme are we talking about? kdm is the login screen you see before login
<timo> alinon: perhaps this one then: ?
<timo> nano /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings
<alinon> mefisto: i didn't realize it only effected the login, but either way it login hasn't changed either heh
<timo> alinon: what does the default setting file say?
<alinon> timo: i changed it to Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/true-nature
<alinon> and it's set to kdm in the config file
<timo> alinon: and I presume you've set "UseTheme=true" and "Theme=/usr/share/apps/...../true-nature" also in the kdmrc?
<alinon> timo: yep yep
<Guest2638> is there any chance of this chat to go to IRCd?
<timo> alinon: then I'm afraid I can't help you either... that's all I know
<alinon> timo: well aside from the login theme, what the best way in kubuntu to change the window theme?
<alinon> i heard dekorator is still the best?
<timo> alinon: I'd use emerald
<alinon> blah, i'm trying to use emerald heh
<timo> alinon: but I'm not familiar with dekorator...
<alinon> i have the compiz fusion icon, but it doesn't seem to be helping
<timo> alinon: is compiz fusion working?
<timo> alinon: the desktop cube and all?
<alinon> timo: i can set the desktop effects to extra, but when i select an emerald theme nothing happens
<alinon> timo: it was working when i first set this up
<timo> alinon: perhaps you should start over then
<timo> alinon: and carefully write down every step along the way
<alinon> timo: i used to know a command, like replace --compiz or something
<timo> alinon: hopefully you won't end up the same way then
<timo> alinon: yep, that's the one
<mizipzor> i get the error "configure.in:8: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PROG_LIBTOOL If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow. See the Autoconf documentation." in kdevelop... any ideas on how to solve it?
<Guest2638> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<alinon> hah it's saying i need mysql to perform that operation
<alinon> about the only difference that i've found that i like with kubuntu over ubuntu is that there is a way to increase the scroll wheel mouse amount in the mouse settings
<alinon> as far as i know ubuntu don't have that option yet hehe
<alinon> oh and i really like kopete, i wish ubuntu had it
<alinon> heck i wish kopete was on windows haha
<Idrogeno> how can you like kopete more than pidgin?
<alinon> the window theme is there by default
<alinon> whatever they call it, like adium
<alinon> chat window styles, are the win
<alinon> i just wish i could figure out why my compiz themes aren't working - i hate to have to reinstall
<Guest2638> ask in #compiz-fusion
<kaminix> The new Konversation seems to be out, any plans to include it or will it be included with the next KDE 3 release?
<alinon> i guess i will
<alinon> thanks guest
<Guest2638> np
<juandiego> my wifi Broadcom 43xx isdetected but I still can not get a connection as every time I try to do it asks for the password and then goes up to 58% completed or 'configuring IP', and thats it, any ideas?
<mizipzor> is there a channel for kdevelep?
<mizipzor> kdevelop*
<Idrogeno> #kdevelop ...
<mizipzor> oh... to obvious i guess
<mizipzor> if i have installed physfs library, is there anyway to find out where the actual library file is?
<mizipzor> whereis physfs tells me where the header is
<rabiddachshund> I can't get any movies to play past the copyright notice
<rabiddachshund> Kaffeine is the only player that even goes that far. Mplayer, Codeine and VLC won't even read the disks. What could be going on?
<Machtin> hi guys!
<mizipzor> Machtin: hi
<Machtin> could someone tell me how to get quicklaunch icons to kde 4.1?
<anom01y> how  do I convert wma to mp3 files ?
<anom01y> lots of them ?
<zabbadapp> rabiddachshund: do you have libdvdcss? http://www.medibuntu.org/packages.php
<neofax> I cannot connect one folder in SAMBA.  I always get permission denied and nothing in my log files.
<evgeny> hi whats the command to install compiz?
<rabiddachshund> zabbadapp: probably not. I'm checking that link you sent and the error that it's giving in the OP is the error that I'm getting
<Machtin> noone? :<
<dobermann> Hi all
<dobermann> бля тут Русские есть?
<rabiddachshund> zabbadapp: edit: I had a different tab open and confused myself.
<fanel> how could I get sound on my alpto
<fanel> laptop
<fanel> any experts here
<zabbadapp> rabiddachshund: well, you can add medibuntus repos and install what you need, as described on that page
<climatewarrior_> whose running kde 4.1 here?
<fanel> in configuring sound>?
<climatewarrior_> are you liking it so far?
<sluckz> me
<sluckz> 4.1 is the reason i put linux back on my laptop.
<climatewarrior_> it looks preety prosmising. if it keeps this momentum it might actually beat mac in usabilty
<climatewarrior_> not anytime soon
<climatewarrior_> but one of this days
<climatewarrior_> these
<rabiddachshund> sluckz: does kubuntu use kde 4.1?
<sluckz> the community remix
<sluckz> and you can install next to 3.x
<sluckz> well actually yes.  but the community remix defaults to 4.1
<sluckz> sorry 4.0.xx somethin
<dobermann> вы че все тут ебнутые что ли буржуи???
<juandiego> my wifi Broadcom 43xx is detected by knetwork manager but I still can not get a connection as every time I try to do it asks for the password and then goes up to 58% or 'configuring IP', and then it just says tha connection failed and nothing else, any ideas?
<sluckz> i went through that yesterday
<sluckz> pain in the but.
<juandiego> any painkiller you can recommend?
<fanel> who konws a thing or two about configuring sound in ubuntu 8.04?
<sluckz> well.  i followed the directions from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and that worked the best for me
<sluckz> thats only as far as speed and stability though
<sluckz> i did notice some dhcp issues when trying the different b*fwcutter stuff
<mizipzor> its a little quiet in #kdevelop, so i ask here... when compiling and running a console program, is there anyway to get a window to see what the program actually prints? without actually starting it through konsole or something i mean
<juandiego> whats dhcp issue?
<juandiego> :)
<sluckz> like yours hanging aroung 50-70% waiting for dhcp
<oakbox> Hi all, I have a couple of different email addresses and I would like to access them all from one place but need to access them from both my desktop and laptop when im away from home.  I have a small box i use as a server and was wondering if there was a way of using that box to recieve all my emails from different accounts and then somehow connecting to my server to check all my emails at the same time where ever i am.
<oakbox> Hope that makes sense, must have been done before can someone point me in the right direction?
<sluckz> a simple way is to forward copys to gmail from each account.
<sluckz> have you looked at fetchmail?
<oakbox> hi havent looked at anything apart from a tutorail on setting up a mail server but that seems too much for what i need.  I will have a look though :)
<sluckz> what do you use now?
<oakbox> Well i have been using KMail to check emails but it doesnt work if i need the emails on desktop and away from home
<oakbox> also cant check my hotmail through hotmail?
<sluckz> well hotmail pretty much puposely keeps you from moving your mail to suite your needs
<oakbox> true :)
<sluckz> well for me i use NX to remote home in linux or remote desktop for windows
<sluckz> most other solutions seem so overkill for my personal stuff although i like them.  scalix comes to mind.
<oakbox> cool thanks for that i will have a read
<denis> y wae
<appletree> hi2all
<oakbox> hi appletree
<appletree> hi oakbox
<oakbox> #ubuntu-server
<oakbox> oops sorry
<mizael> hola
<mizael> hello
<mizael> there is someone?
<maltaethiron> Hey, a friend told me about a website where you could build custom repositories, anybody happen to know the site?  or one similar?
#kubuntu 2008-08-10
<RG-NewGuy> installing mplayer on kubuntu help
<RG-NewGuy> i don't have internet access for my machine with kubuntu
<RG-NewGuy> i downloaded the source for mplayer
<RG-NewGuy> but i goto install and it still doesn't work
<RG-NewGuy> when installing mplayer should i start off as root?
<Machtin> yep, guess so
<RG-NewGuy> kinda silent tonight
<zabbadapp> RG-NewGuy: mplayer need some devlibs and headers  to compile i think .. so you may need to download more stuff first. The compile works as regular user, the install needs root
<zabbadapp> RG-NewGuy: you also need the package build-essential to even begin compiling stuff (avail in the repos).
<draik> Hello all
<stroud> What is the url for reporting bugs in kubuntu intrepid?
<draik> Is anyone here experiencing an issue with Firefox. It won't "run". It delays for quite a bit and then when it loads, it halts. Doesn't do a thing.
<dr_Willis> Not really.
<stroud> Yes I've seen that problem with firefox3, though less frequently with the newest update
<draik> stroud: latest update?
<draik> Here is "apt-cache policy firefox":
<draik> firefox:
<draik>   Installed: 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3
<draik>   Candidate: 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3
<stroud> just a sec
<stroud> firefox 3.0.1
<stroud> draik: firefox 3.0.1
<draik> That's what I have
<stroud> draik: I've mostly noticed that it seems to freeze up for a bit at the end of loading a page
<draik> I lags on loading and seems to freeze when about to finish loading a page (since google.com doesn't finish loading)
<draik> *I lags = It lags
<dr_Willis> !info fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<draik> Does anyone here use Opera? I would like some user input on comparison with Firefox
<dr_Willis> It works.. I have more extensions i perfer in firefox.
<_a61_> ##apple
<dr_Willis> ##jacks
<_a61_> ##apple
<ign0ramus> ##pie
<ign0ramus> anyone use virtualbox?  the room in #vbox is echoing, and I could use some help
<ubuntu_> Ok I have try and try to work around a problem I have with kubuntu as I have about 5 packages which are broken
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_: have you ran "sudo apt-get -f install" in a terminal?
<ubuntu_> yes it what to use a alpha cd what with that I did use it the first time
<ign0ramus> ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ign0ramus> i have no idea what you mean
<ubuntu_> the system was running like a dream..  And then I show a friend the system while away from home no internet then
<ign0ramus> ok - what specifically is your issue?  Are you running 8.04?
<ubuntu_> I used a update cd which I place on a DVD from the 25 jul 08 then the system will not update in any package manage of konsole
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: i use vbox
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: do you use XP as guest?
<zabbadapp> yes
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: do you have sound?  Because that is my issue
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_: what is the output when you run *sudo apt-get update*?
<zabbadapp> yes, i have alsa selected
<ubuntu_> broken packages can not update
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: me too, with the AC97 option.  But in guest XP, it claims there is no Audio Device Present, and wants to install a Mulitmedia Audio Controller, which always fails.
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_: are you able to uninstall the broken packages in Adept?
<ubuntu_> no will not let me
<ubuntu_> ask for alpha disc
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: should i try installing audio drivers in the guest?
<ubuntu_> is there a way to go backward to stop this problem
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_: what happens when you remove the Install Disc from your repositories?
<draik> ubuntu_: You have to change the repos (somewhat) so that it doesn't ask for the CD
<ubuntu_> how please
<draik> ubuntu_: Go into Adept Manager
<draik> Click on Adept, then on Manage Repositories
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: no idea, it just worked for me. devicemgr in guest says it's a "intel 82801aa ac97".
<ubuntu_> no running Adept running synapic
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: that's what everyone has said - it just worked for them.  I know i had a heck of a time getting sound to work on my lappy when I installed Kubuntu, so it's not a huge shock that it's giving me problems in Vbox
<draik> IIRC, it should fix it within Adept; I don't know Synaptic
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: who is the driver signed by?
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_: in Synaptic... "Settings" --> "Repositories"
<ign0ramus> uncheck the disc.  I assume you're talking about an Intrepid Ibex Alpha disc?
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus:  Microsoft Windows Component Publisher, 2001-07-01, version 5.1.2535.0
<ubuntu_> ok will log in hold on
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: hmmm... maybe I will try downloading some drivers. I wasn't sure if Vbox used the Linux settings or actually had its separate API
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: I just installed it yesterday - it's awesome.  Mostly for my email (MS Exchange) and ActiveSync (which I haven't got working yet...)
<draik> Would removing firefox and then reinstalling fix firefox?
<ign0ramus> draik: what's wrong with your firefox?
<draik> Lags to start (about 5 min or so) and then when it loads, it freezes when trying to load google.com
<Auxilio> Hi, kinda new here, is there a channel for edubuntu?
<ign0ramus> draik: what if you start it in safe mode? <firefox --safe-mode> (assuming you are using Firefox 3)
<draik> ign0ramus: I am using firefox 3.0.1
<ign0ramus> draik: try the above command and see if it still hangs
<draik> Ok
<draik> Just did
<RG-NewGuy> installing icewm on kubuntu?
<draik> Still not loading.
<draik> Rather, not loaded/displaying yet
<ign0ramus> draik: figures.  did you back up your bookmarks and stuff already?
<draik> ign0ramus: Yes.
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: yes its great! ... if you install the guest additions so that clipboard and resize works transparent
<JackPhil> where to download the qt firefox?
<ign0ramus> draik: as long as you don't have much to lose, then I'd reinstall Firefox... but make sure to delete your config files, too
<ign0ramus> jackphil: they actually made a qt firefox?
<draik> ign0ramus: Where do I go to delete the config files? My guess is something similar to ~/.mozilla/firefox....
<ubuntu12> back
<Auxilio> hi, is there a channel for edubuntu?
<JackPhil> ignOramus, Yes, public test
<draik> !edubuntu | Auxilio
<ubottu> Auxilio: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<ign0ramus> draik: yeah, that's one place.  Also in /usr/share (i think)... just use <locate firefox> and delete what config files and folders are there.  Then you can start from scratch
<Auxilio> i understand that, i was just wondering if there was a channel for edubuntu, rather than kubuntu
<Auxilio> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<ubuntu12> ign0ramus was it you talking about repos'ys
<ign0ramus> jackphil: i've wanted that for a while now...
<Auxilio> well, perhaps i can get help here
<ign0ramus> chuxxsss: i think so... it's hard to keep track of who is who when people keep changing their name o_O
<JackPhil> ignOramus, me too: http://browser.garage.maemo.org/news/10/firefoxqt3.tar.gz
<chuxxsss> I was in a live CD sorry
<zabbadapp> JackPhil: i don't think there is a qt-FF anymore .. TIPS: you do know that the gtk-FF can use the kde file requester anyway? go to about:config and search for "file_picker", and toggle the boolean.
<draik> ign0ramus: Guess what just loaded? The safe-mode prompt
<ign0ramus> draik: wow.  nuke it from orbit - its the only way to be sure ;)
<draik> ign0ramus: Too funny. I have a small tear from laughing at this issue now.
<ign0ramus> jackphil: that url is broken
<Auxilio> i'm running an intel graphics card, and whenever I try to load games, or anything 3D, I get a ton of errors
<Hydrogen_> They revived the qt-ff port just recently
<Auxilio> (both graphical errors, and window errors)
<ign0ramus> draik: yeah, if you've backed up, kill every file named "firefox" in your system and reinstall
<draik> ign0ramus: already did
<ign0ramus> draik: you can also look into Swiftweasel, which is the same thing as FF, but optimized for your CPU architecture
<Auxilio> so I was wondering if I needed drivers for my cards, but I can't find them
<draik> ign0ramus: Just started up firefox again...
<draik> Let's see how long this one takes
<chuxxsss> no the look like the reposy thing did work
<ign0ramus> draik: still waiting?
<draik> yUP
<draik> *Yup
<draik> Just loaded
<JackPhil> ignOramus, search the file name firefoxqt3.tar.gz
<draik> Frozen
<JackPhil> I got one on rapidshare, althouh it may be unsafe
<ign0ramus> draik: try Swiftweasel: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=195473
<Auxilio> anyone have any ideas how i should find drivers for my intel graphics?
<ign0ramus> jackphil: if it's not from the mozilla team, I don't know if I'd install it, mostly for stability issues
<chuxxsss> can anyone help me here is a paste of what I get with apt-get install -f now
<chuxxsss> http://pastesite.com/1728
<ign0ramus> chuxxsss: you have to close Synaptic
<chuxxsss> thank hold on
<draik> ign0ramus: I clicked on the link and it opened a new firefox window. Then it froze and nothing is going on. I closed both windows.
<draik> ign0ramus: Any idea what is causing this?
<ign0ramus> draik: honestly, no.  but to get around the web for now, use Konqueror, download what you need, and see how it works.  Also, check for old Firefox config files in /usr/share/mozilla
<ign0ramus> draik: i forgot to tell you that there will be a lot of leftover Firefox files in "mozilla" folders, too.
<draik> When in /usr/share/mozilla, I only had an extensions folder
<chuxxsss> here is what print out on screen now
<chuxxsss> http://pastesite.com/1729
<ign0ramus> draik: i meant /usr/lib/mozilla.  sorry
<draik> ign0ramus: I just found /usr/lib/firefox
<draik> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox
<ign0ramus> chuxxsss: have you "pinned" any of your packages (ie, marked them not to be updated)?
<draik> They have all be rm'd
<ign0ramus> draik: yup.  there's a bunch
<ign0ramus> draik: just make sure you don't have Thunderbird or other Mozilla apps, because some of their data will be kept in "Mozilla" folders too!
<draik> ign0ramus: After removing the locations I listed, I ran the reinstall. Can't find the executable.
<chuxxsss> I myself have try with the 5 broken packages but it didn't work
<ign0ramus> draik: what do you mean? are you compiling Firefox?
<draik> ign0ramus: No. "sudo apt-get install firefox sun-java6-plugin"
<draik> sun-java6-plugin is removed when I "sudo apt-get remove firefox"
<ign0ramus> draik: so you have installed  firefox again?
<draik> Yup
<draik> Removed, deleted and then installed it again
<ign0ramus> draik: then you can run it from terminal "firefox", from Kmenu (under "Internet"), or from the executable, which should be in /usr/lib
<draik> ign0ramus: Right, but it's not. Says that the executable doesn't exist
<ign0ramus> draik: what if you just type "firefox" in a terminal?
<draik> I am doing a reinstall
<draik> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<draik> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<draik> bash: firefox: command not found
<draik> That is from terminal
<ign0ramus> draik: right, so its not installed
<draik> Wait...
<ign0ramus> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 is your ticket
<draik> I realized that I was doing firefox, not firefox-3.0
<draik> Nevermind, that's not it...
<draik> firefox-3.0 is already the newest version.
<ign0ramus> so purge firefox-3.0 for now, and then try to reinstall
<draik> whereis firefox.....   firefox: /usr/lib/firefox
<draik> Ok, here is the new whereis firefox..... firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /usr/lib/firefox
<ign0ramus> draik: that's what it should be
<draik> Still loading...
<ign0ramus> draik: do you have any other mozilla applications installed?
<draik> Yes
<draik> Thunderbird
<RG-NewGuy> n00b question say ./configure && make
<RG-NewGuy> if you want to redo the make
<RG-NewGuy> how would you remove previous make?
<ign0ramus> draik: crap.  Because FF is my only Mozilla app, I can just go through and delete anything with "mozilla" in the name, but can't do that if you have Thunderbird
<ign0ramus> RG-NewGuy: make clean
<RG-NewGuy> thanks
<draik> ign0ramus: I know.
<ign0ramus> np.  we were all n00bs at some point.  I still am
<draik> ign0ramus: I was thinking... What if I backup everything with Firefox in it, --reinstall, restore one thing at a time. Would that work?
<draik> Or
<draik> Make my important backups and then delete everything with the mention of firefox
<ign0ramus> draik: that's what I was suggesting above.  and make sure to "purge" your firefox, not just "remove", which leaves config files
<draik> That's what I forgot
<draik> I forgot to purge
<JackPhil> ignOramus, look this:http://browser.garage.maemo.org/news/10/
<draik> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox firefox-3.0          Is that right?
<manuel_> fuck
<JackPhil> is it a Serious site?
<ign0ramus> draik: this is probably the most backasswards way, but I'll open Konqueror as root, navigate to "/", and do a ctrl+f for *firefox*.  Let it find everything, (takes like 5-6 minutes), do a select all and shift-delete
<ign0ramus> draik: you should be able to "apt-get purge <package>"
<Devourer> Is there a way to install the KDE desktop environment without installing all the KDE applications?
<draik> sudo apt-get purge firefox firefox-3.0         is now done.
<ign0ramus> draik: i would go through and search for all "firefox" files and delete them now before reinstalling
<ign0ramus> JackPhil: nice find.  the actual mozilla link: https://wiki.mozilla.org/User:Pjohnsen/MozillaQtBuild
<draik> Ok
<ign0ramus> JackPhil: i just may try this.  I hate having one gtk app.  I know it makes little difference, but I'm just weird
<JackPhil> ignOramus, you are not alone
<draik> ign0ramus: Should I have opened konqueror as root?
<ign0ramus> draik: you have to, otherwise you wouldn't be able to delete files in directories your username doesn't own (like /usr/bin), etc
<draik> Thought so
<ign0ramus> draik: just navigate to "/" (root), and ctrl+f for *firefox* (include the asterisks)
<draik> ign0ramus: Search in the process
<ign0ramus> draik: it will take a while, and may slow your comp down, but it'll find 'em :)
<ign0ramus> draik: once its done searching (the kubuntu wheel will stop spinning and your computer will be responsive again), select all and shift+delete
<dr_Willis> this all sounds a little extreme
<dr_Willis> :)
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: the only thing that screams "gtk" in FF is the "save as..." file requester, and it can be changed to the KDE one by going to about:config and search for "file_picker" ... toggle the boolean. done!
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: is that so?
 * ign0ramus goes to tweak about:config
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: set it to "false"?
<zabbadapp> yes
<zabbadapp> (seems backwards, but yes)
<dr_Willis> Onw would think after all these years of Computer-gui-interface research and Development.. we would have the 'perfect' file requester dialog by now.
<dr_Willis> :)
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: holy crap, it works!  And using my theme icons to boot!
<Dragnslcr> Interesting
<draik> ign0ramus: Going a step further... putting the backup files on my external... just to be safe
<Dragnslcr> Good tip, zabbadapp
<ign0ramus> draik: good idea
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: did you ever try fixing your radio button issue in Firefox?
<ign0ramus> where it doesn't display the checkmarks?
<zabbadapp> Dragnslcr:  any kubuntu maintainers here? maybe that file_picker option should be set to KDE by default in kbuntu?
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: but wouldn't that only work if you compiled Firefox? (honestly asking)
<dr_Willis> ign0ramus,  i havent really noticed the problem lately
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: haven't noticed or it's been fixed? because i'd like to change back to my original config if its been fixed
<dr_Willis> Im on so many different machines.. Ive not noticed the issue on any of them lately
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: yeah, you're a busy guy ;)
<zabbadapp> There is an appearance setting in KDE that installs some theme fixes to Firefox in order to make gtk look more like the current QT-theme, it could also set the file_picker I guess .. no need to compile it
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: true.
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: there are already some Firefox-specific settings (i think dealing with the mouse) in Kcontrol as it is... so why not?
<Devourer> Is there a Kubntu Live CD?
<ign0ramus> devourer: sure is
<Devourer> ign0ramus, one that has KDE 4.1?
<draik> I am using Kopete. My friend sends me an image and it gets to 100% and that's it. It doesn't "complete". It sits at 100% and still says it's copying
<draik> Am I doing something wrong?
<zabbadapp> draik: but you got the data? what if you view the image?
<draik> No, it's not complete. I cannot view the image.
<draik> It's 0x0 dimensions
<chuxxsss> How do I force a update of all packages
<zabbadapp> no idea ... strange, I have watched halfway finished images over MSN (going through their slow server and then stop)... but those were jpg:s ...
<chuxxsss> Devourer yes
<chuxxsss> have one here
<Devourer> chuxxsss, awesome.
<draik> zabbadapp: This is also a jpg
<Devourer> I think I'll try that out.
<chuxxsss> look at the kubuntu site downloads
<chuxxsss> ign0ramus how do I update my kubuntu system by force as I can't get by the broken file problem
<ign0ramus> chuxxsss: you can always install the .deb files of your dependencies, or manually remove (rm -f) the offending packages.  You must be careful with that option though
<chuxxsss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36066/
<chuxxsss> anyone
<chuxxsss> please
<chuxxsss> ign0ramus
<zabbadapp> chuxxsss: sudo dpkg --configure -a         (may take care of any pending package that got everything hanging)
<zabbadapp> (but i really don't know what your problem is .. but that line has fixed some problems for me)
<chuxxsss> thanks zabbadapp
<ign0ramus> wtf? now my firefox is messed up too!  I get an error message saying that my configuration couldn't be saved, and now my homepage won't load on startup, and sites will load, but there will be no url displayed in the url bar!
<chuxxsss> zabbadapp http://paste.ubuntu.com/36069/
<ign0ramus> "Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash"
<ign0ramus> wtf?
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: you didn't install any updates (including ones for FF) with adept, and haven't restarted FF yet?
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: no...
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: i initially closed it because vbox was slowing down my system, and then re-opened it afterwards.  the only thing i changed was the file_picker, but i doubt that would cause a crash like this
<zabbadapp> chuxxsss: how did you end upp in dependecy hell? *buntu did such a good job and I have never been there .. (unlike with debian unstable or knoppmyth)
<draik> ign0ramus: What were you saying about 5-6 minutes? It's still searching.
<ign0ramus> draik: whoa... give it a minute or so.  the benefit of doing it through Konqueror as opposed to rm -rf'ing everything is that you can actually see all the files, and check if there's anything you want to keep
<chuxxsss> I used a cd update from kubuntu site
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: you got all disks mounted? your home-dir available? ... i don't think the file_picker did it either (mine's been working for a long time)
<draik> ign0ramus: Don't know about that minute, but it's done :)
<chuxxsss> any no how I can fix this
<ign0ramus> draik: i may have to do the same thing now!
<zabbadapp> chuxxsss: no idea, but I hope you got /home on a separate partition -- then it is very easy to reinstall and all your settings and files will be kept intact (if you just remebmer to not select to format the /home when you use the partition manager)
<draik> ign0ramus: why?
<chuxxsss> I think its on the same drive
<zabbadapp> chuxxsss: too bad, don't forget to make a separate /home next time!  it's magic to do a complete reinstall then, and all you files are still on the desktop as when you left them .. the sessions in firefox is still there, as well as all your extensions ... every application still has its settings like you configured them ... a few apt-get install <needed-apps> and you're done ... quickest reinstall ever! :-)
<ign0ramus> draik: now i'm getting this error: "GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash."
<ign0ramus> draik: none of my configs work, and no urls display in the urlbar.  also, the statusbar text doesn't change when hovering over links.  i don't know what the hell i just did
<ign0ramus> oh, and apparently the "back" button doesn't work now, either.  Swiftweasel still works fine, though :/
<zabbadapp> even after restarting it?
<draik> ign0ramus: Weird. Now I can't delete some of the folders because (suddenly) they no longer exist
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: yup.  i just restarted x too.  same thing
<ign0ramus> it looks like a gconf problem.  I'm googling...
<draik> Suddenly none of those files exist
<draik> This is slightly annoying now
<draik> ign0ramus: What is suddenly causing these issues?
<Nicolae> anyone familiar with dbus?
<ign0ramus> draik: no idea.
<ign0ramus> draik: luckily, my Swiftweasel has all the same extensions and bookmarks, so I'll probably just end up nuking my install and make a fresh one, and import like crazy
<ign0ramus> ...if i can't find an answer online
<draik> ign0ramus: Good that you have that option
<ign0ramus> hmm... firefox works fine as root... I'm guessing it's somehow a permissions issue?
<Devourer> Do I have to download the Intrepid whatever Live CD to use KDE 4.1?
<draik> What is 8.10 going to be called?
<BigBuddha> hey guys how do i format my usb drive in the terminal, or what is the best way?
<BigBuddha> anyone?
<dr_Willis> You format a filesystem.
<dr_Willis> doesnt matter if its a usb drive or whatever. :)
<BigBuddha> can you clarify plz?
<dr_Willis> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/WHATEVERDEVICENAME
<BigBuddha> kk
<dr_Willis> Depending on what filesystem you wish to use
<draik> Is there a cleaner version of traffic monitoring than WireShark?
<dr_Willis> Partition the device, format the partitions to be whatever filesystem you wish to use.
<BigBuddha> i just need to format it so i can put a home video on it
<BigBuddha> ok, so if i open the device in the terminal, what would i type?
<draik> dr_Willis: Since it's a USB drive, wouldn't it be mkfs.fat32  ?
<dr_Willis> the gparted tool - gives a nice gui to the tools.
<dr_Willis> draik,  it all depends on what filesystem he wants.
<dr_Willis> if its allready fat32. whats the point in reformating.. just delete the files on the device
<BigBuddha> whatever is compatible with windows as well
<BigBuddha> i tried
<BigBuddha> but it still says its full
<draik> dr_Willis: He wants terminal, no GUI. I guess I give points for that.
<dr_Willis> NOW we are getting to the real problem
<BigBuddha> ok
<dr_Willis> its very likely theres is a .trash or whatever directory on the device that everythign you deleted from the 'gui' got moved to
<BigBuddha> hmmm
<dr_Willis> use the terminal and LOOK and see what files are on there. use the rm command as needed to remove things.
<draik> dr_Willis: Funny, I was just thinking about that. I remember the first time that happened to me.
<BigBuddha> hey dr_Willis, i get this:
<BigBuddha> aaron@HQ-Linux:/media/PJUMPER2$ dir
<BigBuddha> aaron@HQ-Linux:/media/PJUMPER2$ ls
<BigBuddha> aaron@HQ-Linux:/media/PJUMPER2$
<BigBuddha> so...
<BigBuddha> hmmm
<dr_Willis> note the .trash   . -> a hiden file
<dr_Willis> use ls -al
<draik> BigBuddha: You don't use "dir" in Linux/Unix
<BigBuddha> kk
<dr_Willis> Linux FUNdamentals
<BigBuddha> oops
<draik> I love learning Linux. It is always FUN. (no sarcasm)
<dr_Willis> or just install and use the 'mc' file manager  from the terminal
<BigBuddha> aaron@HQ-Linux:/media/PJUMPER2$ ls --all
<BigBuddha> .  ..  .Trash-1000
<dr_Willis> Golly... lookit that..
<BigBuddha> lol
<draik> :)
<BigBuddha> i never doubted you
<draik> dr_Willis: Golly gee willikers, too?
<BigBuddha> so..
<dr_Willis> 'ok-a-dokaly'
<BigBuddha> just rm it
<BigBuddha> ?
<dr_Willis> Got a better idea? :P
<dr_Willis> take out the trash heh heh.
<BigBuddha> :p
<draik> rm .Trash-1000
<BigBuddha> hey, i'm learning here, lol
<draik> Whoops
<BigBuddha> ty guys
<draik> rm -rf .Trash-1000
<BigBuddha> ttyl
<dr_Willis> sudo rm -rf .Trash-1000
<dr_Willis> perhaps...
<draik> sudo?
<draik> Good point
<dr_Willis> depends on who owns it.
<Devourer> Does the Live CD with 8.04 on it have KDE 4.1?
<draik> Sorry, my light bulb is a bit dim
<BigBuddha> sweet
<BigBuddha> you guys rock
<dr_Willis> the kde file manager has a option to show 'hidden' files  for future referance.
<barna> just installed kde 4.1 on kubuntu hardy (8.04.1) and i am having the following problema.  When closing the session kde is also finishing and I get a login console.  Any help will be appreciated...
<draik> I am getting this error message after removing Firefox and then reinstalling firefox and firefox-3.0...
<draik> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<enrique> q px
<enrique> where am i????
<enrique> what it is?
<enrique> h
<enrique> e
<enrique> l
<enrique> l
<enrique> o
<enrique> somebody else?
<dr_Willis> Hmm
<chuxxsss> zabbadapp how do I setting it up or can I move my home drive to a exteral drive and reinstall it later
<draik> I can't seem to get firefox installed correctly
<draik> How can I reinstall everything pertaining to firefox?
<draik> I cannot, for the life of me, get firefox to work. How can I do a complete removal of firefox?
<enrique> Hola
<draik> !es | enrique
<ubottu> enrique: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<enrique> ohh ok
<enrique> what the hell is this??
<enrique> what hell is this??
<dennister> !accessibility
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accessibility
<dennister> !accessability
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accessability
<dr_Willis> enrique,  Huh? Do you have some sort of Kubuntu related tech support question?
<weedar> Has anyone had any luck using Kino to capture video from a dv-camera connected via firewire?
<enrique> hi!
<enrique> yes but i have some probles about ubuntu
<enrique> is various problems you can helpme pleas??
<draik> enrique: did you go to the spanish channel?
<enrique> ahh nou
<dr_Willis> ask your question and see what we can do...
<enrique> no cos i dont understen jet the konversetion setting
<enrique> ok thanks firs is my amsn they no can sing in here in my house and my pc's school
<draik> Translation: Your MSN cannot login at here (home, I think) your your school. Correct?
<draik> *or your school
<dennister> does anyone know why speakup has been dropped from repositories? i ask because i just downloaded someone's hardy kernel with speakup compiled in
<enrique> in my scool is the seme problem, i dont know
<enrique> why, and sorry about my english :(
<dr_Willis> Dident MSN break somthing  the other day. so all the IM clients had to update?
<draik> dr_Willis: sounds about right. Happened to me a while back (few months ago)
<enrique> ohh i dont know
<enrique> and yes the sounds is ok
<dr_Willis> one of the many reasons I dont use MSN/ or other lame IM clients/services. :P
<enrique> ahh ok but and then (
<draik> Any recommendations for getting firefox to start over from a fresh install?
<dr_Willis> I wonder how you managed to break firefox :)
<dr_Willis> the package manager tools have the various purge and force options you could use I guess
<draik> dr_Willis: adept or synaptic?
<dr_Willis> they do the same job draik
<draik> Ok
<nusakan> I formated and mounted an external hard drive the other day and now I can't use my flash drives
<Bashly> i just installed kde4 but it i cant seem to see a difference
<dr_Willis> Bashly,  you did tell the system to log you into kde4 and not kde3 on the kdm login screen?
<Bashly> it didnt ask me too
<dr_Willis> its not supposed to ASK
<dr_Willis> look at the KDM login screen. theres a sessions menu item somewhere.
<Bashly> im kinda a noob so where is the kdm login screen
<dr_Willis> Thats the screen where you Login.
<dr_Willis> :) the very first one you see
<Bashly> ok
<dr_Willis> every new desktop/window manager adds a entry to the sessions menu.
<Bashly> thanks ill try that
<draik> dr_Willis: I forgot that I clicked on firefox so that it can load
<draik> Surprised me right now as it popped up
<draik> It is trying to open google.com, but it freezes
<nusakan> I formated and mounted an external hard drive the other day and now I can't use my flash drives
<dr_Willis> nusakan,  how did you mount the external drive?
<dr_Willis> nusakan,  what you did shouldent really affect each other.
<nusakan> then what could be wrong?
<dr_Willis> Thats why i asked 'how' you mounted the external drive...
<dr_Willis> its possible the 2 are totally not related.. its possibl you did somthing really weird.
<nusakan> I don't think I could exactly tell you how I did it. I had people here walk me through it.
<nusakan> I know its mounted to a folder on my desktop
<nusakan> ummmm
<BigBuddha> hey guys for some reason my amarok keeps updating my collection, i now have 5 entries of everything and counting, how do i fix this?
<BigBuddha> noone is in #amarok
<BigBuddha> :(
<dr_Willis> Plug in the flash drive.. check 'dmesg' output.  make sure its see.   use 'sudo fdisk -l' to verify the device is seen. Then use the proper mount command  to mount it - is one way to mount the device
<draik> There are 7 instances of firefox running when I look with htop
<draik> firefox just terminated
 * draik begins the funeral procession for Firefox
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36085/
<nusakan> forget it. I cant deal with this tonight. too tired
<draik> This is on a long shot...
<draik> How do I update GRUB to include the latest kernel?
<draik> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dr_Willis> If you install a new kernel with the package manager.. it should auto-update grub to include it.
<draik> dr_Willis: Right, it *should* unless you choose the wrong option
<draik> <.<
<draik> >.>
<draik> Not that I would do that... or something...
<dr_Willis> what  Option? i dont recall seeing any options  with doing this
<draik> You get asked if you want to update GRUB and all of that good stuff
<draik> At least I was asked
<draik> Either way, it doesn't appear in my GRUB list
<dr_Willis> I dont recall ever seeing it asking that.
<draik> BTW, it there a way to stop the sporatic monkey that is Konqueror from boucing next to my pointer? It's annoying now.
<dr_Willis> 'sudo update-grub' may scan add all new kernls it sees
<draik> Nope, /boot/grub/menu.lst has not been updated
<draik> BRB...
<draik> Konqueror bounce is getting annoying.
<dr_Willis> theres some mouse feedback options in the settings somewhere for the bouncy
<draik> dr_Willis: Ok, I'm back
<draik> It's not added
<draik> Not sure what to do now.
<draik> I can't get the new kernel to be added into my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dr_Willis> add it manyually i guess.. every time ive ever update/upgraded - its always just added the new kernels.
<resplin> draik: Sorry I'm just joining the conversation. Did you try a dpkg-reconfigure?
<resplin> Has anyone started using xrandr 1.2 with xorg for dual screen support?
<draik> resplin: Sorry, I had to step away for a bit.
<draik> What is the full command?
<draik> sudo dpkg-reconfigure?
<resplin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure <pkg_name>
<resplin> so It's probably linux-image-2.6
<resplin> Or something like that
<resplin> Anyone familiar with xrandr?
<dr_Willis> Ive used xrandr befor. :P
<draik> resplin: linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic or 386?
<resplin> I'm trying to set up dual screens on my Thinkpad running 8.04 (xrandr 1.2). thinkwiki tells me to use a really bare-bones xorg.conf, and then run some xrandr commands to tell X about the dual screens. It works when I do it from the commandline, but I'm not sure where to put the commands so that they are regularly executed. Any ideas?
<draik> It's still not appearing on my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<draik> I still show the linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<resplin> Can I embed them in the xorg.conf? Perhaps in the xsession?
<dr_Willis> resplin,   Theres the various xsession files.. and  the  /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ scripts
<dr_Willis> you do NOT put commands in xorg.conf
<resplin> That's what I figured. I had forgotten about Xsession.d. That's an excellent suggestion. Thanks dr_Willis.
<dr_Willis> its possible you may need to do the commands after X starts.  perhaps in the users .xsession
<resplin> draik: you can see which package you need to reconfigure by running dpkg -l *image*
<resplin> Whichever one you have installed.
<draik> resplin: generic
<resplin> If that doesn't work, my only suggestion is to add it by hand to the end of menu.lst. I've never had that not work though.
<resplin> I would like it to be global, so I was trying to avoid the users .xsession.
<dr_Willis> Not sure how globally to do things.. or how it relates to the users .xsession
<draik> For my menu.lst file, what do I put for kernel? I currently have   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=537aa42c-18cd-47b5-a641-bf0274039411 ro single
<draik> Do I just change the 19 to 20?
<resplin> It needs to be the filename, so do an ls /boot to see what is there.
<draik> Yup
<draik> That's it
<draik> What about the UUID?
<draik> Does that remain the same, resplin?
<dr_Willis> UUID shouldent change
<draik> Ok
<draik> Here goes something... Hope to be back in 20-generic
<t850> hello
<dr_Willis> mooo
<anthony> is there a way to type an umlat in a text area, i am not familiar with this u+9879 sequence
<anthony> what key is u?
<dr_Willis> i got no idea
<draik> resplin_: Sorry, but that didn't work
<draik> dr_Willis: resplin_: adding the change of 19 to 20 did not work
<dr_Willis> you could clarify a bit more. :)
<draik> I verified that the updated information was identical with the exception of the 19 and 20
<draik> Let me get a patebin going.
<draik> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<anthony> 0187
<polpe> exit
<anthony> )!*&
<anthony> dammit
<anthony> all i wanna type is an umlat
<resplin_> draik: sorry then, I'm out of ideas. I haven't played with the UUID stuff much yet. You'll have to do some reading on Google.
<dr_Willis> the UUID shouldent matter.. the kernels are all using the same 'root'
<resplin_> anthony: you can use a utility like gucharmap
<resplin_> or kcharselect
<anthony> well this is within wine
<draik> Here is my original menu.lst...    http://paste.ubuntu.com/36093/
<anthony> so i dunno if it will work
<draik> Here is my added 20...      http://paste.ubuntu.com/36094/
<smarty> hey all... few questions... i wanna back up my system before making any specific changes to a theme.. when i try to use Keep - it doesnt allow me to save it anywhere (root, docs, home, etc)
<smarty> Any way to do so or any other utility?
<dr_Willis> draik,  and what happens if you try to boot the new kenrnel entry?
<draik> No GUI
<draik> I get TTY1
<dr_Willis> thats... vague.. :)
<resplin_> draik: have you installed the updated kernel modules for your graphics card? That might require recompiling say the nvidia module.
<dr_Willis> You compiled this kernel yourself?
<dr_Willis> If you get to the console. use 'uname -a' and see what kernel version you are running.
<resplin_> anthony: I think pasting off the clipboard will work within wine, but I've never tested it myself.
<anthony> resplin_: just tried it
<anthony> i got \u0187
<anthony> tee hee
<anthony> didn't work too well
<resplin_> anthony: sorry I can't help you.
<Dillizar> can any one help me with kopete i have a small problem
<Dillizar> :)
<draik> resplin_: I don't believe I did anything with the video or it may have been part oft he upgrade
<draik> uname -a      2.6.24-19-generic
<draik> dr_Willis: I get the TTY1 screen being asked for my username, then password.
<draik> dr_Willis: No, I did not compile the kernel. This was from the repos
<dr_Willis> draik,  login, and use uname -a        see what kernel you are running
<dr_Willis> You may be going about this totally the wrong way.
<dr_Willis> it maybe running your kernel
<draik> dr_Willis: 2.6.24-19-generic
<draik> It's not because it doesn't appear on my list
<draik> I had to revert to my original menu.lst without the 20
<dr_Willis> I would just remove/reinstall the other kernel then.. and let it update the grub configs.
<resplin_> draik: It sounds like you are booting fine, but that X isn't starting with the new kernel. What kind of graphics card do you have? Do you have an errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<resplin_> Dillizar: state your problem, and we'll see if we can help.
<Dillizar> when smb will send me a msg there is this BIG display note
<Dillizar> how can i turn it off
<draik> resplin_: Yes, here is my pastebin on that file.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/36097/
<resplin_> That is the latest one which succeeded. We need the one from when you failed.
<resplin_> It's probably Xorg.0.log.old
<draik> Ok
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36098/
<resplin_> Dillizar: smb is sending you messages to Kopete?
<resplin_> What is the display note say?
<resplin_> draik: Yeah, that's what I thought. Your nvidia driver is not the right one for the new kernel module. You need to upgrade it too.
<resplin_> Figure out which one with dpkg -l *nvidi*
<resplin_> Then upgrade it with aptitude.
<draik> How do I know which one it is?
<draik> -new
<draik> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"    ?
<Dillizar> resplin_: like incoming message          view      ignore
<resplin_> draik: that sounds right.
<draik> nvidia-glx-new is already the newest version.
<resplin_> Dillizar: you can change kopete's notification settings Configure->Behavior
<resplin_> draik: I'm not sure what is specifically wrong, but googling on the nvidia module for your specific card will help. There is lots of information.
<draik> Is there a way to perform a reinstall on everything from the last upgrade?
<Dillizar> resplin_: iknow that but what is the name fo this note
<Dillizar> i dont know what to turn off
<Dillizar> :)
<resplin_> Dillizar: sorry, it's actually under Configure->Notifications, and I think it's "An incoming message has been received" or something.
<Dillizar> ok i thinkg i have done smt :)
<daedelu1> hey, I have a quick question. I just installed kubuntu 8.04 with kde 3.5x, and wanted to upgrade to 4.1. I used "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop" to install it, and it asked me whether I wanted to use kde 3 or 4 as the default, and I believe I chose 4. Anyways, then I rebooted, but it's still using kde 3.5. How do change it to use kde 4?
<draik> No matter what I do, 20 does not get added to my menu.lst
<draik> I reinstalled 20 and got nothing.
<dr_Willis> You selexct what desktop to use at the Login screen.   theres a sessions menu item daedelu1
<draik> It's there, but it will not add to the menu.lst
<daedelu1> ok
<daedelu1> thanks a bunch
<dr_Willis> it proberly asked if you want to use KDM3 or KDM4 as the default liogin manager.. thats not the same as selecting the default desktop. :)
<daedelu1> ah, that explains it even more
<flaccid> dr_Willis: did that dude work out the sidewinder thing?
<daedelu1> since the login screen was different
<dr_Willis> no idea flaccid
<flaccid> dr_Willis: no worries :)
<dr_Willis> flaccid,  i wasent going to lose any sleep over it. :)
<flaccid> yeah unfortunately i felt like i did. was a bit crazy
<dr_Willis> he could of had a MS-Sidewinder stragic commander as well! :) its a Mouse+Joystick devce heh heh...
<draik> What am I doing wrong if I cannot get GRUB to update? The 20-generic is there and reinstalled, but won't get into the menu.lst file.
<flaccid> ouch!
<flaccid> draik: update-grub fails? you could use kgrubeditor or a text editor
<draik> flaccid: I did both. Manual update doesn't work. Won't load.
<flaccid> draik: doesn't work, won't load?
<flaccid> always specify a specific reason/error etc.
<draik> It doesn't work because it won't load up the GUI
<flaccid> draik: it = what? gui = what?
<draik> When I reboot, it takes me to TTY1
<flaccid> draik: no grub?
<draik> Yes, I get GRUB. I chose the 20-generic
<draik> Then I get to TTY1
<flaccid> sounds like your X is not loading ie. kdm
<flaccid> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36098/
<flaccid> have a look at the bottom. you have to reinstall the nvidia driver so the mod matches against your kernel..
<draik> How do I do that?
<flaccid> nvidia-glx-new ? or just glx?
<draik> -new
<draik> Says it's the latest (apt-get)
<dr_Willis> uname -a shows the proper kernel? or not..
<draik> It shows 19-generic
<dr_Willis> sounds to me like ya got  an error in the menu.lst entry you made.. or somthing else is going on and its gotten files confused.
<draik> Delete menu.lst and then do sudo update-grub?
<flaccid> draik: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new
<flaccid> thats all you have to do
<draik> Done
<flaccid> draik: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<flaccid> hmm he had x goin hmm weird. i thought it went to tty only. ah well
<dr_Willis> i got no idea on this one.. he did somthign really weird... and been ttrying to fix it all day
<dr_Willis> i  dident even see the -20 kernel in the updates yet
<flaccid> fair enough. well the x log was pretty indicative. nvidia mod didn't match kernel
<dr_Willis> and he did not seem to be even booting the -20 kernel
<flaccid> yeah. i guess the kernel version thing is another thing dependent on his menu.lst and what he selects. the reinstall will fix for current kernel version, so i just assume he would be booting with that
<smarty> need someones help big time... how do i install this theme??  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Xaphire?content=76705
<dr_Willis> !changetheme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme
<dr_Willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<flaccid> !themes
<draik> flaccid: dr_Willis: I am still on 19-generic :(
<smarty> i tried it in KBFX but it still doesnt appear.
<flaccid> draik: yes but is your X fixed?
<draik> Seems so. I don't have any issues viewing anything.
<dr_Willis> That Theme uses Dekorator, so  you must download it. and use the Dekorator settings to load that theme
<dr_Willis> its not a 'normal' theme in the respect.
<smarty> sudo apt-get install dekorator?
<dr_Willis> No idea.. use the search feature of the package manager tools. :)
<resplin> dr_willis: a script in /etc/X11/XSession.d worked great. Thanks for the help.
<smarty> okay :)
<dr_Willis> Last i tried Dekorator - it sucked.
<smarty> Heh.
<dr_Willis> I will stick with the themes in the Normal Repositories
<smarty> any specific link that handles normal repositories?
<dr_Willis> What sort of specific link are you wanting? thers dozens of themes in the standard k/ubuntu repos.
<dr_Willis> Not installed by default
<smarty> what do you like the best? (or use the most) :P :)
<dr_Willis> I use "Plastik" theme normally
<smarty> ah ok
<draik> But how do I manage to use 20-generic?
<dr_Willis> i dont even see a 20-generic kernel in the repos...
<flaccid> dr_Willis: im using 2.6.24-19-generic
<dr_Willis>  2.6.24-19-generic
<flaccid> why would you need -20 anyway?
<dr_Willis> I only see a 16, 18, and 19  :)
<draik> I see twenty installed with /boot
<dr_Willis> id like to know where that came from.
<flaccid> draik: pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst; dpkg -l | grep kernel please
<draik> menu.lst    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36110/
<draik> kernel    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36111/
<flaccid> draik: there is no  2.6.24-20 in there..
<draik> I know
<draik> It won't add
<flaccid> once again, what is 'it' ?
<draik> Sorry
<draik> sudo update-grub
<dr_Willis> what files are in --> ls -l /boot/     because I cant even find any mentin of a 2.6.24-20 anywhere in the repos.
<dr_Willis> Unless of coruse you are not using Hardy.....
<flaccid> linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic | 2.6.24-20.38 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Packages
<flaccid> its in hardy-proposed..
<flaccid> thats probably why. draik if you really want to use it, then edit menu.lst manually
<draik> I am on 8.04
<draik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36112/
<draik> Oh
<flaccid> draik: like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36114/
<draik> flaccid: That is what I did and I was unable to boot into a GUI with 20-generic
<flaccid> draik: why?
<draik> That's the million dollar question
<draik> And the billion dollar question is why won't firefox work
<flaccid> draik: describe the behaviour. in order to fix a problem, you need to know what the problem is...
<draik> This all started with Firefox
<dr_Willis> bigger  question - why are you using proposed at all... :)
<draik> It takes about 5+ minutes to start
<flaccid> it has nothing to do with firefox which is userland not kernel
<draik> Then when it does, it freezes
<flaccid> you can take out quiet splash options from the entry in menu.lst to see what is happening/freezing up on ..
<draik> Login doesn't freeze
<flaccid> login?
<flaccid> sorry mate, you are always vague :)
<draik> Sorry
<draik> Computer starts up just fine
<draik> I am able to login with a GUI and all
<draik> I can't run firefox
<flaccid> so firefox is the only problem left?
<draik> Yes
<flaccid> draik: run firefox from konsole and see what the problem is
<draik> None
<dr_Willis> No problems? we all done then...
<dr_Willis> :P
<draik> :/
<flaccid> pretty much
 * flaccid shakes dr_Willis' hand
<dr_Willis> You just said there was None to the 'problems' -
 * dr_Willis is confused again...
<flaccid> yeah ah well
 * dr_Willis updates and upgrades....   and looks at the 45mb icons package download...
<draik> None reported, that's what I meant.
<flaccid> i have 370 pkgs to update but im on a crap connection till about the 17th :o
<dr_Willis> draik,  so you run firefox from the terminal, and it just sits there for 5 min.. then starts up?
<draik> Yes
<draik> I currently have firefox open
<draik> But I can't do anything
<draik> Firefox hangs
<draik> I just clicked on the address bar and it froze
<dr_Willis> By which you mean to say.. even after firefox starts 5 min later.. its usless eh...
<flaccid> draik: try with a fresh ~/.mozilla or a new user
<flaccid> or use a better browser like Opera :p
<dr_Willis> !info dilo
<ubottu> Package dilo does not exist in hardy
<dr_Willis> !info dillo
<ubottu> dillo (source: dillo): Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-2 (hardy), package size 390 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<draik> flaccid: I tried Opera. Seems that pages won't load unless I'm still viewing that tab/page.
<draik> I keep on using the reload button with Opera
<dr_Willis> sounds to me like you got some deeper issues
<draik> :(
 * dr_Willis gets ready to boot to   linux-generic (2.6.24.20.22) .
<dr_Willis> :P
<dr_Willis> brb
<flaccid> draik: you might be talking about the loading behaviour in opera, that can be changed
<alex777x> I have a raid5 array with 3 drives, 2 are still intact, I'm trying to increase the size of the array, so I'm trying to add a 3rd partition with a greater size
<alex777x> for example: sda1: 150g, sdb1 150g, and I'm trying to add sdc1 with 200g
<draik> flaccid: I have been trying for the past 2 days to get my firefox running again. :(
<alex777x> I have mdadm 2.6.4
<flaccid> draik: so you telling me you get no output at all running it from konsole?
<draik> Correct
<draik> Firefox just runs after 5 minutes
<Ayabara> I want to create a listing of what's on my external harddrives so that I can check the content when I'm not connected. Any ideas how I could/should do it?
<flaccid> draik: ah well. perhaps #firefox can help
<crackhead> hey does anyone know now to make firefox on ubuntu look like firefox on windows to websites you visit??
<flaccid> Ayabara: without further requirements ls -lahR /media/mountpoint
<dr_Willis> there are extensions for firefox - that can change the 'user agent'  crackhead
<flaccid> so ls -lahR /media/mountpoint > ~/list-of-files.txt
<alex777x> am I doing something wrong ?
<draik> LOL. I didn't see the username and thought dr_Willis was suddenly being rude LOL
<dr_Willis> :)
<Ayabara> flaccid, thanks again. I'll see if I can find yet another channel where you can answer me :)
<flaccid> haha cool
<draik> Well, it's late. I tried loading firefox from Konsole and it still doesn't have any error messages.
<draik> I also do not have another login prompt, if that matters.
<alex777x> anyone ?
<Guest81261> Yasberlis
<flaccid> draik: another login prompt?
<draik> Don't I get a login prompt once the app is loaded?
<flaccid> what app?
<draik> In this case, firefox
<draik> All I show right now is      $: firefox
<draik> The cursor is just below it
<draik> Sorry, that should be        :~$ firefox
<draik> This is new
<draik> Didn't see this before
<draik> There is an error message
<draik> flaccid: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36118/
<flaccid> i have no idea what a login prompt has to do with firefox..
<draik> flaccid: I'm sorry. I thought that once any application was loaded, you would get a login prompt
<flaccid> why would you think that?
<draik> I just thought it was like any other command. Once it's done, it's closed and you get a new login prompt
<flaccid> draik: thats not how it works at all. technically the only login you do is from kdm..
<draik> I just realized I was calling it a login prompt
<flaccid> draik: i'd advise learning about bash redirection and sending processes to the background with & etc..
<draik> I meant to say a command prompt
<flaccid> yeah see above draik ^^
<draik> Sorry
<flaccid> np
<draik> Does the error message make sense to you? The one from my last pastebin
<flaccid> draik: nope. the only thing i can advise is googling it and going to firefox and maybe trying to reinstall firefox/try a dif version etc.
<draik> How can I get a different version?
<flaccid> http://getfirefox.com
<draik> Kinda funny that it opened in Firefox
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> draik: which firefox you using?
<draik> 3.0
<flaccid> can you paste the entry from dpkg -l please?
<SitUbuntuSit> draik, did you install any extensions?
<draik> Almost didn't think pastebin was going to accept that much...    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36122/
<SitUbuntuSit> maybe your profile is screwed up somehow.
<flaccid> draik: oh i essentially meant dpkg -l | grep firefox
<draik> LOL
<draik> Ok
<flaccid> draik: i advised doing a fresh profile/now profile etc. before, same result you say?
<draik> SitUbuntuSit: I have uninstall and reinstalled many many many times
<SitUbuntuSit> but if you don't purge your profile, it will still try to use it
<SitUbuntuSit> and if you have conflicts from extensions/addons, it will persist in new installations
<SitUbuntuSit> you could always rm -r ~/.mozilla from the command line
<flaccid> yes as i said before draik: [16:09] <flaccid> draik: try with a fresh ~/.mozilla or a new user
<draik> I deleted the profile
<flaccid> draik: same thing?
<draik> How do I start with a fresh .mozilla?
<draik> Yes, same thing
<draik> Right now, I should be on my 8th or 9th profile.
<SitUbuntuSit> If you delete .mozilla it will create a new one when you open firefox again
<draik> Ok
<SitUbuntuSit> just to be sure you could sudo aptitude purge firefox-whichever-version from the commad line as well
<draik> Ok
<draik> Removed
<draik> Let me start firefox again
<SitUbuntuSit> goodluck
<flaccid> if you purged it, there will be no firefox to start. you should run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<SitUbuntuSit> LOL, that would have been frustrating. Didn't think to mention that one key point there.
<draik> Still pending on firefox to start
<flaccid> draik: you mean same thing?
<draik> Yes
<SitUbuntuSit> do other programs hang at all?
<SitUbuntuSit> oh, well then in that case, it probably NOT a firefox issue, but something else.
<SitUbuntuSit> which programs? all, some?
<draik> Just firefox
<flaccid> ah well draik. the only last thing you can try besides a different firefox is rasing a bug or doing a strace firefox and see if you can work it out from that
<draik> Hmmm
<draik> I got the wizard from firefox
<flaccid> and this is not a k app either :O
<draik> Import Wizard
<flaccid> got the wizard?
<flaccid> congratulations..
<happosade> Hello
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Happis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<draik> Ok
<draik> This is new
<draik> *** about to copy smart keywords
<draik> *** done copying smart keywords
<flaccid> draik: google your errors and keep !enter in mind.
<draik> flaccid: Sorry about the enter.
<Happis> how long that fhck gonna take?
<Happis> fsck
<flaccid> Happis: depends on many variables it could be 30seconds or it could be 10minutes
<flaccid> Happis: why dont you try and see?
<happosade> Gah!
<happosade> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<draik> It's getting late. I have to get some rest. Maybe some fresh eyes will help in the morning.
<draik> Thanks flaccid
<chairman> i need help w/jasper image converter
<flaccid> chairman: this chan is kubuntu support
<chairman> how do i get jasper image converter ?
<flaccid> still you can ask chairman your question if you want
<chairman> i just did
<flaccid> chairman: i can see that. google should always be checked and i found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871399
<flaccid> !iinfo libjasper-progs | chairman
<chairman> in the konsole terminal right flaccid
<flaccid> chairman: nah that was a bot call. if you want to install this package in konsole you type: sudo apt-get install libjasper-progs
<darx> hi, when viewing pdf's in kde 4.1 konqueror, it get artifacts when scrolling. scrolling works fine in okular.
<darx> hwo may i fix this?
<darx> has some one tried opening pdf's in konqueror and scrolling around for 10 seconds or so..
<darx> I hate okular and would rather konqueror opened everything.
<darx> Somebody home?
<flaccid> !enter | darx
<ubottu> darx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> darx: also wrong channel for kde4 help, see topic
<darx> thanks
<chairman_> nothing
<flaccid> chairman_: nothing?
<chairman_> i tried it but nothing happened
<chairman_> i did everything u told me to
<flaccid> chairman_: so you typed  sudo apt-get install libjasper-progs in konsole and it did nothing, it just sat there and did nothing?
<flaccid> chairman_: anyway. the package name has changed. open adept manager and enable the universe repos then let it fetch updates, then install the package: libjasper-runtime and you will get both the libs and progrs for it
<chairman_> it uploaded it and i put my PW in and it said command not ffound
<flaccid> well thats not nothing is it..
<flaccid> follow the above directions
<chairman_> thanks
<flaccid> np
<icheyne> my /dev/sda1 partition is full
<icheyne> according to df -h it is mounted on root
<icheyne> sorry I mean /
<flaccid> thats no good
<icheyne> how do I tell where the space has gone?
<intreq> i have some questions
<icheyne> I tried du, but that just gave me a massive list of results
<FSHero> Hello all; could someone look at the following pastebin please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/36145/
<FSHero> I think my hard-disk is failing by the look of some of these messages (which is a dmesg taken after I started Kubuntu)
<FSHero> Check out lines [   37.596175]
<FSHero> And [   37.596387]
<FSHero> Similar errors occur below in the dmesg output
<flaccid> !info filelight | icheyne
<ubottu> icheyne: filelight (source: filelight): show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 608 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<flaccid> !info kdirstat | icheyne
<ubottu> icheyne: kdirstat (source: kdirstat): graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-4 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 876 kB
<icheyne> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> !enter | FSHero
<ubottu> FSHero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> np
<icheyne> I'll try them out :)
<FSHero> flaccid -- sorry
<flaccid> > polish the access key interface,np
<flaccid> oops. i meant np
<flaccid> FSHero: good idea to search google with errors, always. eg. i found this on google: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-472056.html
<icheyne> thanks flaccid - I found the cause - kdirstat was good enough for me...
<flaccid> so do a fsck and smartctl and see if there is a problem FSHero
<flaccid> icheyne: cool
<FSHero> flaccid: ok thx. I didn't know where to start with checking... I did a google search of the line "ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }" just now and it leads me to this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/221677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221677 in linux "unable to read  IDE partition table under 8.0.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FSHero> This launchpad bug implies that the kernel is faulty; but can this be on my comp? I've been using this for a couple of months now. This problem only appeared suddenly this morning.
<FSHero> flaccid: I shall try fsck and smartctl; thx.
<flaccid> FSHero: cool. maybe if you replace the ide cable and check the jumpers it might solve your problem, worth a try
<flaccid> maybe you are using an ata33 cable..
<flaccid> you want an ata133 cable which is 80 pin, not 40pin. still this may not be the case for you
<jean-louis> Hello. Is there a french here ? Il y a des français connectés ?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jean-louis> Merci
<jean-louis> Comment fait-on ?
<jean-louis> How can I connect me to ubuntu-fr, please ?
<gnumm>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<gnumm> will pulseaudio be in kubuntu 8.10?
<Dr_willis> pulseaudio is used by gnome i thought. not kde.
<DreamCaster> ermm someone help me install firefox plz
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install firefos
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dr_willis> is what i normally use
<DreamCaster> lol i was doing it through the guide from the site
<DreamCaster> but it was not working :/
<DreamCaster> thanks
<Dr_willis> no idea on what site/guide... its in the repos.. so its trivial to install
<flaccid> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<cr0w> hi exist a kubuntu italian channel ?
<Dragnslcr> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cr0w> Kubuntu
<cr0w> not ubuntu
<jussi01> cr0w: they are together supported there
<cr0w> ok
<cr0w> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<ijai> hi there
<ijai> im new 2 linux
<ijai> need help on compiz
<ijai> any1???
<SitUbuntuSit> what is your problem... i don't use it anymore but might be able to help
<ijai> i hv install compiz thru adept
<ijai> but when i run it fro mterminal
<ijai> i said "checkng for xgl: not resent" wat does it means?
<flaccid> lol it means xgl is not present which is not required, but seeya heh
<SitUbuntuSit> depending on your graphics card, you may need xgl to run it. if so, you would have to install xgl.
<ijai> how can i get xgl?
<SitUbuntuSit> i used to have to myself. i installed it by sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<SitUbuntuSit> then you will have to reboot
<ijai> can i look it from adept manager?
<SitUbuntuSit> sure
<flaccid> ijai: you don't need xgl.
<SitUbuntuSit> i used to in gutsy, not in hardy though.
<ijai> just type xserver-xgl?
<SitUbuntuSit> i had ati drivers.
<SitUbuntuSit> did something change flaccid?
<ijai> im using kubuntu 7.10
<SitUbuntuSit> ah
<SitUbuntuSit> that's why
<SitUbuntuSit> yes
<flaccid> SitUbuntuSit: the world changes everyday
<SitUbuntuSit> lol flaccid, but he IS using gutsy.
<ijai> flaccid: how to start my compiz
<flaccid> i still dont' think you need xgl which is a microsoft thing. #compiz-fusion can confirm this
<flaccid> ijai: compiz --replace &
<SitUbuntuSit> well with an ati card, most people had to
<SitUbuntuSit> otherwise, it wouldn't run, or it was so slow it was unuseable
<geek_> flaccid: xgl isn't microsoft actually
<flaccid> SitUbuntuSit: im on ati and never needed it
<ijai> hold on guys ... im getting lost here
<SitUbuntuSit> perhaps it depends on the card, but ati is notoriously crappy
<SitUbuntuSit> ijai, perhaps ask in compiz-fusion. they'd know best.
<flaccid> geek_: true you are right, my bad
<ijai> ok thaks
<liux> ciao a tutti
<flaccid> xgl:  The project was started by David Reveman of Novell and first released on January 2, 2006. It was finally removed [1] from the X server in favor of AIGLX on June 12, 2008.
<SitUbuntuSit> you can google gutsy xgl compiz and your card and get a lot of how tos
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | ijai
<ubottu> ijai: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SitUbuntuSit> just type /join #compiz-fusion ijai
<SitUbuntuSit> that should do it
<flaccid> ijai: anyway your error is not an error and you don't need xgl. so you should look at the subsequent output if your compiz is not working.
<jagguli> hi all .. a quick one .. how to purge all removed packages
<flaccid> jagguli: try google
<flaccid> which finds http://ascending.wordpress.com/2007/04/10/apt-tip-purge-removed-packages/
<jagguli> flaccid: thanks found it ..
<jagguli> start aptitude, put the cursor onto "not installed packages" and press _ g g
<jagguli> any one using konversation .. is there a quickr way to reply to an id .. publicly
<faileas> id?
<jagguli> nick
<jagguli> faileas:like this .. with the nick before the message
<faileas> like jagguli: that?
<faileas> ahh
<jagguli> yu
<jagguli> yup
<faileas> jagguli: first few letters, yab
<faileas> tab
<jagguli> faileas: cool
<jagguli> faileas: thanks
<faileas> ^^
<faileas> its the same every  client i've used ;p
<jagguli> faileas: k thts very useful :)
<flaccid> jagguli: hmm that aptitude thing is cool but im not sure if its right
<jagguli> flaccid: it works
<flaccid> not for me, it wants to do other stuff. what is 'g' in aptitude interactive?
<jagguli> flaccid: worked with aptitude
<jagguli> to apply the changes afik
<jagguli> _ is to purge
<proteusguy> running kde 3.5.9 under kubuntu hardy. my konqueror help describes a 'show terminal emulator' option but i can't seem to find it anywhere. any ideas?
<flaccid> jagguli: i know that sudo aptitude purge ~c will do it, but not sure on the interactive. i was prompted with other things and could not do it
<jagguli> flaccid: hmm ...worked for me ..
<flaccid> jagguli: how did you find it out?
<Dr_willis> proteusguy,  use the F8 key i think
<icelab> hi
<icelab> someone can help me??
<Dr_willis> proteusguy,  one of th F keys will show a konsole terminal window at the bittom of the file manager
<icelab> i guess
<Dr_willis> icelab,  ask a question and see who knows what.
<icelab> ok
<proteusguy> Dr_willis: wow that worked thanx. But do you see ANY menu option for this? Can't find anyway to access outside of the magic function key. Would like to make this automatically come up as part of my file browsing profile.
<Dr_willis> proteusguy,  you can save the layout of your file manager to a session i recall in the menus
<icelab> tha package kubuntu restricted extras are availlable for kubuntu 7.04, brecause i don't find on adept
<Dr_willis> proteusguy,  and i do recall seeing that show terminal thing in the  menus somewhere
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu-restricted-extras was only added in whith the 8.0.4 release I thought
<Dr_willis> i could be wrong.. and you could be spelling the package name wrong...
<Dr_willis> !find kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> !find kubuntu-restricted-extras hardy
<flaccid> jagguli: yeah thats right as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide , 'g' is just view and commit. i guess this works by removing packages that are already not installed. ah well im confused. if i do this with mine its not desirable
<icelab> no way may i install some reposetry?
<masteredu> how can i add the standard kde 3 on my kubuntu kde 4 remix?
<flaccid> icelab: can you rephrase that?
<flaccid> masteredu: install the pkg kubuntu-desktop
<icelab> i will install the kubuntu-restricted-extras on kubuntu 7.04, but i dont find on adept
<flaccid> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras feisty
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-restricted-extras does not exist in feisty
<flaccid> doesn't exist in 7.04 it seems, icelab
<flaccid> !codecs | icelab
<ubottu> icelab: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<icelab> so installing ubuntu restricted is a wrong way?
<flaccid> icelab: only  ubuntu-restricted-extras seems available in feisty
<flaccid> depends what you are trying to achieve
<icelab> video divx or xvid
<flaccid> icelab: have you read the above links?
<icelab> i'm just doing
<icelab> but my english is not very perfect :-))
<henk> hi all, I can't change the settings for the KDE desktop pager... It stays at 2 desktops, even if I change it to 4... Any tips?
<Dekans> henk: you have to change the desktop settings
<Dekans> not the pager settings
<henk> Dekans: i have... right click on the desktop, setup virtual desktops.... but if i set it to 4, nothing changes
<Dekans> ah ok
<Dekans> do you use compiz ?
<henk> yes, but i only switched to it to see if that would allow me to increase the number of virtual desktops
<flaccid> try #compiz-fusion
<Dekans> I you're using compiz, you must change the desktop size in the compiz settings manager
<concernedcitizen> this is it
<Kubuntu_> Hi. Anyone know if ubuntu adds it's own patches to the official kernel. If so, where can the patches be downloaded from ? Thanks.
<concernedcitizen> I thought only linus has access to the official kernel?
<faileas> er
<faileas> anyone can download the official kernel
<concernedcitizen> I mean as in do changes to it
<Kubuntu_> ... does Ubuntu add their own patches to Linus' kernel ?
<Nicolae> I don't know, but I assume the linux-source package would have them if they do.
<masteredu> Hello
<DreamCaster> any msn-like program?
<abby87> DreamCaster: amsn
<abby87> DreamCaster: sudo apt-get install msn
<abby87> DreamCaster: sorry sudo apt-get install amsn
<flaccid> !kopete | DreamCaster
<ubottu> DreamCaster: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<flaccid> and kopete is already installed with kubuntu :)
<abby87> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<DreamCaster> !real
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DreamCaster> !real player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real player
<DreamCaster> !realplayer
<flaccid> DreamCaster: you pretty much have to get the standalone player from them if thats what you want
<kde41> hi
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kde41> is there a dolphin support chan?
<flaccid> DreamCaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<flaccid> kde41: not sure, but there is #kde
<kde41> thanks
<flaccid> np
<marwan> Hi, my sound stop working after i update/upgrade my Kubuntu 8.04
<marwan> can any one help me ?
<dennister> okie doke; speakup has been dropped from the hardy repositories (apparently still present with gutsy), so I'm gonna have to try and create kernel with it compiled in, and then perhaps create a deb package...daunting...used to compiling a kernel from my gentoo days, ut...
<dennister> !speakup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speakup
<marwan> i can see the icon of my PC enabled and i can adjust the volume
<marwan> but no sound
<dennister> !Speakup
<MementoMori> marwan: maybe it's muted?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speakup
<marwan> no its not
<marwan> i checked that
<MementoMori> marwan: try using alsactl from console
<MementoMori> marwan: how many sound card do you own?
<marwan> when i first installed 8.04 it was working and when i upgrade it stoped working
<marwan> i have one sound card
<MementoMori> ok try alsactl
<MementoMori> has anyone tried acl posix permissions with dolphin?
<marwan> ok i will try that now
<marwan> what do you want me to try with alsactl?
<MementoMori> marwan: using alsactl you can configure a misconfigured sound card
<marwan> ok i will try that now thanks
<DreamCaster> any idea how to install w32 codecs?
<Nix3r> any alternative to knemo ?
<MementoMori> DreamCaster: add medibuntu repo
<MementoMori> then you can use apt or aptitude
<dolo> anybody here using a bootsplash screen they made themselves?
<DreamCaster> MementoMori: ermm hmm i already have medibuntu repo
<MementoMori> so do this:
<MementoMori> sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<DreamCaster> thanks finally it is installing them
<DreamCaster> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<concernedcitizen> SUP!
<concernedcitizen> hey guys need some help changing my screen resolution
<concernedcitizen> but I cant seem to find the option
<DreamCaster> !Universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Nix3r> any alternative to knemo ?
<Nix3r> !knemo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knemo
<concernedcitizen> anyone?
<concernedcitizen> I can't seem to find the option to change screen resolution
<MementoMori> concernedcitizen: system settings -> display
<concernedcitizen> MementoMori: I've tried them all
<concernedcitizen> Under Appearances, Desktop, Window Behavior and Notifications
<concernedcitizen> can't find the option to change screen resolution
<concernedcitizen> WAIT
<concernedcitizen> gah, how could I have missed that.
<concernedcitizen> we're coal now.
<vj> for hours I've been trying to setup mysql with Ubuntu, but it wouldn't work. when I try to create a database with mysqladmin CREATE mydb, it says access denied :-(
<MementoMori> vj:  have you set up a root pass?
<vj> MementoMori: how?
<MementoMori> i mean a mysql root pass
<MementoMori> during the package installation
<MementoMori> vj:  so, have you set up a root pass?
<MementoMori> if not use the mysqladmin with the -u parameter
<MementoMori> if yes use the mysqladmin with the -u and -p parameters
<MementoMori> man mysqladmin  for greater details
<vj> MementoMori: oh, dammit, I had deinstalled it and then reinstalled it later, but it didn't ask again for a password, but that did the trick!
<vj> MementoMori: thank you!
<MementoMori> vj: removing a package is different from purging a package
<Pontiac> Can anyone tell me why when I run [konsole -e "echo test;"] I get an error about r/w permissions on /dev/pty?
<MementoMori> Pontiac: here it works
<Pontiac> What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<MementoMori> 804
<Krooks> I got a new 1gb WD external harddrive . What filesystem should I format this hard drive with ? I'm thinking ext3 but do I really need a journalling fs for an external hard drive ?
<Pontiac> Same here.  So whats going on here.....
<ActionParsnip> Krooks: yeah its great
<Pontiac> Mind if I abuse you.. err.. use you to see what the differences between your machine and my machine are?  (This is a fresh load of the OS as of yesterday)
<Krooks> ActionParsnip: whats great ?
<ActionParsnip> Krooks: journalsing
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: yours is vastly different to mine
<Pontiac> Well used OS, eh?
<Pontiac> I'm basically getting the error mentioned here: http://fixunix.com/kde/150891-re-konsole-kpart-konsole-unable-open-pty.html
<Pontiac> What configuration do I have to do to enable the PTY devices?  I've already chmod 666 /dev/pty and still nothing.  (Bad idea, I know, but I need it to work)
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: yep lots and very stripped down
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: whats the -i option. I use yakuake..
<Pontiac> -i?
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: in the site you posted it says yakuake runs /bin/sh with a -i option
<Pontiac> I see what you mean.  I just ran /bin/sh -i and it worked without fault.  What I'm trying to do is get a shortcut to run konsole, but have it SSH into a machine directly.
<Pontiac> To do that I use konsole -e "ssh user@otherserver"
<Pontiac> To which gives me the error mentioned in the post with "Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype).
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: so you want it to open konsole then open an ssh connection?
<Pontiac> Yep.
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: make a bash script dude
<Pontiac> I had this working before the HDD crashed on Thursday.  Since then its been a PITA.
<ActionParsnip> !#/bin/sh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/sh
<ActionParsnip> ssh blah blah blah
<Githzerai> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: easier than all that stuff you're trying
<Pontiac> Gimme a sec.  Working on what you suggest.
<Pontiac> When I use gnome-terminal, I can launch konsole without a problem.
<Pontiac> But as soon as I run [konsole -e "s"] it crashes with that error.
<Pontiac> The other reason is that I'm using keyboard shortcuts to hop onto that machine directly.
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: why launch konsole from terminal, just run konsole
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: then make a script and assign a shotcut key to run it
<Pontiac> I'm running it from the terminal as a starting point.
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dennister> need some kernel/git help...following KernelGitGuide, have got the linux kernel repo (yes, took time), but can't do the "git pull" direction without getting errors...usually "fatal: /usr/bin/git-pull cannot be used without a working tree"
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36210/
<Pontiac> I'm currently at work, and something just came up.  Gotta take care of this.  I've got your code here on the screen, and I'll look at it when I can.
<Pontiac> Whats interesting is that I had a menu item with a keyboard shortcut, running [konsole -e "ssh user@server"] and it worked.
<Pontiac> The difference between then and now was that just ubuntu/gnome was on it before I got my fingers on it.
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: hmm, well the script will be fine :)
<Pontiac> Currently i `AM` running gnome, but going to install KDE right now.  (I prefer it anyways)
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | Pontiac
<ubottu> Pontiac: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Pontiac> I'm just wondering when I install kubuntu-desktop if it puts the libs/permissions.
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: unless you like gnome apps
<Pontiac> This is a multi-user system, so I need to leave gnome.
<dennister> anyone able to help me with kerne//git issue?
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: yes you'll have gnome libs and kde libs
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: bit bloated but its your system
<Pontiac> Not `MY` system, no.  Works. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: still bloat. i avoid it
<Pontiac> I understand where you going with this.
<Pontiac> But I have to please the masses. :/
<ActionParsnip> itd be cool to have the libs shared on a samba box and have all systems symlinking to it
<Pontiac> Back in a moment.
<faileas> ActionParsnip: till that box drops dead ;p
<mellops> hi,  how do I install packages wich are totaly grey? sorry am beginner. I cant select it? what do I have to do?
<ActionParsnip> faileas: you can say that about all shared services
<ActionParsnip> faileas: web proxy for www access..
<ActionParsnip> mellops: whats the name of the thing?
<mellops> Mozilla
<faileas> ActionParsnip: also relatively slow. if i wanted to do that, i'd rather go for a thin client
<mellops> thunderbuird
<ActionParsnip> faileas: yeah me too, just popped into my head
 * faileas is trying to consolidate stuff into one box though
<faileas> i'm doing torrents off two systems right now.. so everything is gonna go through torrentflux now ;p
<ActionParsnip> mellops: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox mozilla-thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> faileas: i use ktorrent with web interface
<mellops> cool thanks I try it
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i used to. torrentflux is cooler though
<ActionParsnip> faileas: will be switching to torrentflux when i get some phone like an iphone etc etc
<faileas> ActionParsnip: hmm
 * faileas wonders if there will ever be a iphone VLC port ;p
<Pontiac> Well, this works.  But not how I remember it was setup previously.
<ActionParsnip> faileas: irc + web browsing is nearly all my box is for
<ActionParsnip> faileas: you could put rockbox on it
<ActionParsnip> faileas: http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/06/vlc-ported-to-t.html
<faileas> ActionParsnip: thought so. VLC runs on anything ;p
<Pontiac> Now I have to figure out why it takes me a minute to log into the machine.
<alaine> hello, someone can help install plasma them ?
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: if its wireless, thats why
<ActionParsnip> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<ActionParsnip> !find plasma
<ubottu> Found: extragear-plasma, extragear-plasma-data, extragear-plasma-dbg, extragear-plasma-l10n, libplasma-dev (and 1 others)
<Pontiac> No.  GigE through a 10mbit VPN.
<Pontiac> Once I'm connected, there is no issue as far as speed is concerned.  Its something to do with either DNS or challenge/response for authentication.
<alaine> ty, very much
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: id check the challene response times
<ced_> sup guys.. i have a problem with compiz, just a simple question, but is this the right channel to ask for support?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | ced_
<ubottu> ced_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ced_> ah, thx..
<Pontiac> You think?  I've got the ssh-agent running on my client, and now I'm granted access after I provide credentials the first time.  Its ALWAYS about 15-30 seconds before I get logged in.
<Pontiac> The delay is more of an annoying factor than anything else.
<Pontiac> Lemme try another machine.
<Pontiac> I tried to log into the server from another machine and I logged in immediately.
<Pontiac> Was presented with the prompt for password immediately as well.
<ActionParsnip> Pontiac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630623&page=2 might help
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<Pontiac> Thanks for the assist.
<dennister> ok, here's a question I should be able to get help with: how's kde4 been treating people lately?
<Pontiac> I won't use it.  I `TRIED` it, but, quickly decided that it looked too microsoftish.
<Pontiac> Too "PRETTY" for me.
<dennister> any significant improvements from when hardy was initially relased last spring?
<Pontiac> Haven't used it since that time, which was right around the end of fall.
<dennister> Pontiac: i agree, btw...but aparently the developers are saying they won't be supporting 3.4x much longer
<Pontiac> They turning into Microsoft or something??? Yeesh.
<dennister> and now i want kpackage to allow me to use speak-freely, installable as an rpm file
<Pontiac> I'm a function over form, and KDE is way too FORMed for my tastes.
<dennister> i agree with u there, too, but somehow I've got to get some of these screen readers in konsole working, and speak-freely will help this blind user, too
<dennister> *console
<ced_> !wine | ced
<ubottu> ced: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ced_> !appDB steam | ced
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appdb steam
<ced_> -.-''
<ced_> !appDB | ced
<ubottu> ced: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ced_> wtf :O steam is platinum supported? :S
<dennister> o well...off to take a nap while kde4 installs...at least as an option to use when I need to
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ced_> i got a problem with gmod (source game) which runs through wine, is this the right channel?
<ced_> !wine | ced
<ubottu> ced: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ced_> !appDB | ced
<ubottu> ced: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ced_> !windows | ced
<ubottu> ced: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ced_> nvm, found it
<Lloyd> http://www.ich-nackt-zuhause.net?id=4057388
<console_jockey> running kubuntu 8.04 - I'm having an issue at boot time with my encrypted partitions loading.  Specifically I get "Error inserting padlock_sha...). I have found a launchpad bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206129) which suggests aliasing sha256 and blacklisting it.  I've done both, but I'm still getting the error.  Is anyone else having this issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206129 in linux "Warning during boot: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.24/12-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha-.ko): No such device" [Medium,Triaged]
<Lloyd> http://www.ich-nackt-zuhause.net?id=4057388
<elo_> sup ppl .. i need some help getting back into kde .. i am unable to start kde and i think it's because my hard disk may be full (due to something sitting in Trash)... i am in console (using irssi) can somebody help me mepty the trash?
<elo_> empty*
<dschulz> does anyone knows when Qt 4.4.1 packages will be available in hardy-backports?
<buckethead> elo_: try doing an apt-get autoclean and an apt-get autoremove.
<elo_> k
<elo_> is there some way to do that while on irssi? or must i leave in order to get back console?
<elo_> i am guessing it's the latter
<buckethead> I think so. Haven't used irssi since..... yeah.
<elo_> amazingly i was able to install irssi using apt-get and when i tried to run it as the regular user , it wouldn't let me it couldn't access some file so i ran it as sudo (dumb but my only hope)
<elo_> buckethead: i am gonna go do what u said and come back
<buckethead> quick and dirty hacks are sometimes easier than tracing the problem. especially when your chillin at the prompt.
<buckethead> I'll be here.
<elo_> thanks for the advice
<elo_> well autoclean deleted a few things and autoremove found nothing (i ran it two days ago)
<buckethead> Did it get you back in?
<elo_> how do i get back in?
<elo_> i thought it was by doing "kwin"
<elo_> but of course my ./noob skills are weak yet
<buckethead> try 'startx'
<buckethead> Me too, I'm learned by breaking.
<buckethead> Heres how to empty trash. sudo rm -fr /home/USERNAME/.Trash
<buckethead> It started to bug me once you mentioned it.
<elo_> i tried that years ago with redhat 7 and i succeeded at breaking it :S
<elo_> how do i delete root's trash?
<buckethead> *shrug*
<elo_> brb gonna try starting x
<elo_> thanks buckethead
<weedar> Has anyone experienced that Kino plays back video captured from a dv-camera way too fast?
<cologuy> h
<blindrage> Anyone familiar with ICS in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ICS ?
<blindrage> internet connection sharing
<BluesKaj> thru a router/hub ?
<blindrage> software based?
<BluesKaj> blindrage, try samba
<blindrage> ie. catch wireless internet to a computer, share that internet through wired connection on the computer
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<blindrage> k. was looking for some kind of frontend for iptables, that looks like the place to start
<buckethead> go with firestarter
<blindrage> anyone actually do this?
<buckethead> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396294
<buckethead> thats for you blindrage
<elo_> thanks again for the help buckethead, i'm back in action (kinda)
<elo_> i had over a gig left on my kubuntu partition but now i'm down to 125 mb
<elo_> i cant think of any major programs being installed besides virtualbox
<buckethead> Get a program called filelight, it will show you a nice pie chart.
<buckethead> Makes finding the 800 lb gorilla easy.
<buckethead> My / partition is only 3.0 gb. Makes for some fun disk space rationing. I really should cut back my music but I don't want to!
<blindrage> what's the difference between ath0 and eth0?
<blindrage> out of curiosity
<buckethead> ath0 is going to be your wireless.
<blindrage> that's wifi0 for me
<blindrage> i've got a 3rd gen macbook pro if that helps
<blindrage> wait n/m..selecting wifi0 gives me errors
<gnumm> are the kde4.1 packager from the PPA kubuntu employees or just some volunteer persons?
<elo_> blindrage, names might differ very slightly but eth0 is always your ethernet
<blindrage> odd...activity shows for ath0 and wifi0
<draik> flaccid: Hello :)
<draik> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<buckethead> elo_: Did filelight help you out?
<elo_> well i asked it to scan and it scanned my whole 80 gig so i gotta differentiate between my 60+ gig windows part and my 18gig fat32 storage and my 6gig linux part
<elo_> var/cache has 520MB (is that bad?)
<elo_> yup .. it's the damn virtualbox logs
<elo_> 323 MB
<elo_> thanks buckethead again
<buckethead> No problem.
<coreymon77> hey guysis konversation 1.1 in the repos yet?
<gnumm> coreymon77: no
<gnumm> coreymon77: Konversation 1.0.1 (KDE 3.5.9)
<coreymon77> why
<coreymon77> 1.1 was released
<coreymon77> stable
<gnumm> because ubuntu is not a rolling release distribution
<coreymon77> ya, but this is quite the release
<crackhead> anyone know how to make the ubuntu open programs panel group open windows together like kde?
<elo_> god damn 1.3GB of VirtualBox log files
<buckethead> Haha. Hope there is a way to cap that.
<crackhead> anyone?
<gnumm> coreymon77: do you know how distribution like ubuntu, fedora, etc... manage software?
<gnumm> coreymon77: if you always want the latest software, you need a rolling release distribution
<coreymon77> The latest stable release of Konversation is available in Kubuntu's regular package tree
<coreymon77> then thats a lie
<gnumm> at the release of kubuntu that was true
<elo_> coreymon77, if you are well versed in linux get gentoo
<elo_> they have pretty quick package addition to their repos
<coreymon77> emerge is crap
<gnumm> coreymon77: google for rolling release distributions
<spiongraz> i reinstalled kde4.1 today like that: installed minimal ubuntu command line system fresh, and then installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop , and for some reason i dont have sound anymore now, alsa runs, my soundcard is known, etc, i got the advice thats its most likely a lowlevel issue and i could get help here....
<juanma> hola
<Guest95315> hola
<elo_> spiongraz, want my advice? ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<buckethead> He just came from there.
<spiongraz> elo_: they sent me here
<spiongraz> oh yeah ;d
<elo_> lol k
<gnumm> is there any webcam app for kde?
<gnumm> like cheese for gnome
<elo_> cant you just install gtk based programs anyways?
<gnumm> i could, yes
<gnumm> but cheese works not very well
<elo_> spiongraz, #kde ?
<spiongraz> im gonna check alsa again, thx anyway :)
<dapiba> hi
<MalGaniz> anyone one knows how to install or update aMSN by Synaptic or Adept?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry guys, i have a program which i downloaded that i want to install
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> how do i do that?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank you
<mefisto__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: depends what you downloaded
<fifthelephant> strawberry, whats the filename you downloaded? really depends on the typeof file
<fifthelephant> MalGaniz: "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> clamav-0.93.3.tar.gz i downloaded this antivirus to check my system because everytime i search something on google it says "sorry you might be an automatic virus machine" and it let me go ahead only after typing the appearing letters in the captcha
<bazhang> strawbeRRy_fieLd, get from the repos
<ahorriblemess> hello?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i'd like to install it manually so i will also understand how to do that for the future, could u help?
<ahorriblemess> Hi, I'm using Hardy with KDE 4.1, I got flash to work in Konqueror, but I can't log in to myspace at all, it keeps returning me to the log in screen. ANyone else have this problem?
<ahorriblemess> and other funny things, like I can't have scores automatically submitted with certain online games
<fifthelephant> strawbeRRy_fieLd: from the repos would be easier,but right-click the file and select 'extract here'
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> done
<fifthelephant> strawbeRRy_fieLd: then open the new folder, from Dolphin, Select 'Tools/Open terminal'
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> done
<fifthelephant> strawbeRRy_fieLd: i dont know about ClamAv but there should be some instruction file there tellingyou how to proceed from here, look for a README file
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and then type into that terminal ./configure; make; make install
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> right? this is what it says to do in the INSTALL.TXT file in clamAV
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> is that right?
<fifthelephant> strawbeRRy_fieLd: yep, sounds right
<mefisto__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: that's 3 steps there, not one single command
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright, thanks for your help, i'll do it in a sec and come back to let you no
<fifthelephant> strawbeRRy_fieLd: you might need root privilages for the final install part,so "sudo make install"
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i typed "./configure" and it did
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> then i typed "make" and it said "No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop." then i typed "./make" but it says the same thing, where am i wrong?
<aleksey> hi ppl
<aleksey> anybody know if I can play a file as it's still downloading in mplayer or vlc?
<aleksey> in a way that it keeps on loading the newly downloaded data as it goes
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> fifthelephant: ??
<mefisto__> aleksey: I don't think so. it won't update in the player as it downloads more data. you would have to re-open the file so it can make a new playable temp file
<aleksey> I know Winamp (and I believe VLC) allows you to do that on Windows, but I don't want to switch there just to view a file as it's downloading on Linux (not very possible really)
<mefisto__> aleksey: try it on vlc and see if it can do it. I'm only guessing really, based on how kaffeine seems to open/play partially downloaded files
<aleksey> mefisto__: I tried it and it didn't work.
<mefisto__> aleksey: didn't play at all? or won't update new data?
<aleksey> mefisto__: won't update new data
<aleksey> mefisto__: oh well, I guess any app should be specially made to do that on Linux? I'm guessing that's cuz of the filesystem differences on Windows and Linux
<aleksey> mefisto__: thanks anyways
<mefisto__> aleksey: there might be some players that can do it. I don't know
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i scanned my system with clamAV and a couple of files it couldnt scan, how do i no what kind of files they are? here's one _2nxw.cfs what is this?
<mefisto__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: did you get it installed manually? or from repos?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> from repos in the end
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i couldnt install it manually
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mefisto__: how do i know about these files?
<mefisto__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: I think you need to install some other packages so you can do the "make" step. "sudo apt-get build-essential" will install what you need to build and install most things manually
<draik> Firefox delays the start of firefox (about > 5min) and then freezes while loading a page. Unfreezes for a bit. Try to use it and it freezes after 10 seconds (at most). I have purged and reinstalled firefox a few times and have deleted the profile about 10-15 times already. The issue still persists. Is anyone else having this same issue?
<MachinTrucChose> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> E: Invalid operation build-essential this is what it says
<MachinTrucChose> Can anyone tell me if there's a PDF reader that will not choke down the machine on PDFs with graphics? I got a map of Montreal, and it's been at 100% CPU usage for 5 minutes. Opens fine on windows.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> draik me
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> draik: i'm having the same issue
<mefisto__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: in dolphin, right-click the file, properties. it should give you some info about what kind of file it is. or in konsole, "cat _2nxw.cfs" will display the contents, if it is a text file
<MachinTrucChose> I'm using KPDF
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> cat: _2nxw.cfs: No such file or directory >>> that's weird isnt it?
<mefisto__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: are you in the right directory?
<zabbadapp> aleksey: I use mplayer-nogui (commandline) to play videos while they download ... use "mplayer -idx filename.avi" to have mplayer create an index so you can fastforward in the downloaded part (avi:s have that information last in the file so it isn't available until it's completely done). I'm sure other players (like vlc) can do it as well.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ooops
<Crell> Hi all.  I've an odd issue with Akregator.  While it runs fine while it is running, if I ever exit the program and reopen it (say, when shutting down), it completely loses its memory of what it has downloaded and what I've read.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry mefisto
<Crell> That means I have no archive at all, and when downloading I get all sorts of articles that I have already read marked as New.  Any idea why that could be?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ur right
<draik> strawbeRRy_fieLd: What advances have you done towards solving this issue? Maybe something you've done is something I need to do or vice-versa.
<draik> strawbeRRy_fieLd: Firefox 3.0.1, right?
<mefisto__> aleksey: zabbadapp has the answer for you, and I'm pretty sure I've seen "build index" in preferences for a few players. it should at least be in prefs for mplayer-based players
<zabbadapp> aleksey: ... and it will continue to play as more is downloaded .. but jumping forward won't work beyond what was there when the idx index was created.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i didnt solve it draik, i still have this prob
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and im working my *** off everyday between webguides and help channels trying to understand whatz going on
<draik> Ah
<aleksey> zabbadapp: thanks, I'll try that
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> need to go now, ill be here tomorrow if you want to keep in contact and let me no about your steps forward, ill do the same with you
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> by mate, good luck and let me no
<draik> strawbeRRy_fieLd: Will do
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> byez
<mefisto__> nothing is real
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> anyway theres a help channel for ff3 its called #firefox :D
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> try there, i did, if its more with the same issue maybe some official operator would think about analyzing the prob
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> bye
<draik> Unfortunately, their help was windows-based
<zabbadapp> aleksey: (depending on codec and container of course, I guess mpeg2 is fastforward-able at any time since the keyframes are so tight ... and if you don't need to jump forward you can skip the -idx since it can take some time if it is a big file))
<BluesKaj> FF3 has issues on some sites as do most browsers ...wife's windows pc is encountering probs on the IKEA Canada site ..no probs with FF3 on Kubuntu tho.
<aleksey> Does anybody know if it's possible to make Kate (or other editors using katepart, such as Quana+) scroll past the end of files. Where when u scroll to the very end of the scrollbar, the last line of the file is at the top of the screen
<ahorriblemess> hi everyone. I got flash working in Konqueror (sort of) but I can't seem to get it working in Firefox now
<ahorriblemess> any ideas?
<ahorriblemess> I've been battling this flash thing since last night
<aleksey> ahorriblemess: is the libflashplayer.so (or simething like that) in any of the plugin folders for Firefox?
<ahorriblemess> aleksey: yes I have libflashplayer.so and npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<djspider> spanish please
<ahorriblemess> aleksey: I feel like the npwrapper that got it working in Konqueror is effecting it in Firefox. Is that a good assumption?
<aleksey> I don't know. What happens without it?
<mefisto__> ahorriblemess: in firefox, navigate to about:plugins and see if it's listed (look for "shockwave" or "flash") there should be only one flash plugin
<ahorriblemess> I haven't uninstalled it
<ahorriblemess> mefisto__: I have two, 9 and 10, and I tried disabling each of them separately
<mefisto__> ahorriblemess: how did you install version 10?
<ahorriblemess> mefisto__: I got the beta from Adobe I think. That was when I was trying to solve my firefox crashing on flash problem a while back in Gnome
<ahorriblemess> mefisto__:I should probably remove it huh? :)
<mefisto__> ahorriblemess: you should remove one of them. also, maybe look in konqueror prefs and see which one it is using (in the plugins section).
<ahorriblemess> mefisto__: It shows flashplugin-alternative.so
<ahorriblemess> mefisto__: and x-shockwave-flash
<ahorriblemess> mefisto__: oh no, nevermind
<ahorriblemess> woops
<aleksey> zabbadapp: thanks, that way of opening the partially DLed file worked
<balazs> when i logging out, the kdm isn't start. what is the problem???
<reisei> Hi, you, people!
<aleksey> oh well, gotta run, l8r ppl
<ahorriblemess> ok, so I got flash back in Firefox by removing flash 10, but still no myspace players... and I get a KDE Crash Handler error when I quit Konqueror from youtube
<ahorriblemess> well, I have a mysplace player but it spazzes out and says "connecting"
<reisei> Are here any girls? ;)
<mefisto__> ahorriblemess: is this myspace prob in both browsers?
<joannesths> hello
<joannesths> can anybody tell me
<ahorriblemess> mefisto__: yes the myspace problem is in both browsers. Firefox shows the grey box, Konqueror frantically switches between songs and plays nothing
<reisei> joannesths: what?
<joannesths> which command i type to seei the server list?
<brahman> #kubuntu-es
<reisei> joannesths: /list may be..
<joannesths> #kubuntu-es
<joannesths> no  brahman
<joannesths> and no reisei
<joannesths> :S
<joannesths> can anybody else help me?
<Hamra> hi, isn't there ANY way i can see the status of dd? i'm cloning a 200 GiB HD using "dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda", but it's been on for more than hour, and according to SATA speeds, i estimated it will take around 3 hours, but it's really unnerving to wait like that!
<sinn2df> need some help setting up network.  want to be able to share files and printers across network between linux machines.  i have samba running and can access files on linux boxes with windows, but cannot access windows files or other linux files from linux boxes.  anyone know of a howto page for this.
<kitty_> anyone have problems with apt-get dist-upgrade before?
<draik> How do I compile firefox?
<lespaul> kitty_: what is the problem?
<reisei> draik: what for?
<draik> firefox
<kitty_> unmet dependancies
<Accidus> I've ran into this in several places: If I want to run an application that needs to use the /tmp directory, I have to run it with root privileges. Is that normal? (or even smart?)
<reisei> draik: it's simple to do sudo apt-get install firefox
<draik> reisei: Something isn't right with the install
<draik> reisei: It takes up to 3 minutes or so to start up and then freezes for another 3 minutes, etc
<reisei> draik: hmm... that's strange.
<kitty_> i tried to use the cli aptitude because i can no longer load x, and when i go into the conflict resolution part it doesn't actually give me any information on which package is the problem, it just says 1 conflict
<draik> I know, reisei
<reisei> draik: i do it some hours ago ,,, was all right.
<draik> What did you do some hours ago?
<kitty_> lespaul, any suggestions ?
<reisei> draik: i've install firefox in KUbuntu..
<lespaul> sry, i forgot
<lespaul> do you have additional repos?
<draik> reisei: I have gone through so many installs, purges and reinstalls with even more profile removals
<kitty_> i was gonna add medibuntu but i gave up on the old distro
<reisei> draik: damn strange....
<draik> I know. It's already been 3 days, reisei
<KuMe> Q: i've Kmess installed and i have BlueFish Editor installed but since i have and i click to see my inbox it opens in BFE
<KuMe> Anyone know how to change that?
<lespaul> kitty_: can you paste the error? http://pastebin.com/
<reisei> draik: and what the errorr message?
<kitty_> i'm unable to paste the full error i don't know how from cli
<kitty_> it just says "unable to correct dependencies" when i try apt-get -f install or dist-upgrade
<kitty_> if someone could show me how to list the held packages or actually display the package that is in conflict that'd be fine
<miffed> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik> reisei: No error message
<draik> reisei: From konsole, I get :~$ firefox and the cursor is on the next line; no new prompt
<kitty_> try firefox &
<kitty_> and then ps aux | grep firefox and see what is running
<reisei> draik: seems like global error, or error with the connection.
<miffed> is a script Q considered off-topic in here, if so is there a channel for this?
<draik> kitty_: Ok. Will do right now
<draik> kitty_: Would you like the pastebin or PM?
<draik> Here is the pastebin for everyone.   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/36277/
<kitty_> which is the hardy support channel?
<joshua__> here or #ubuntu
<draik> What is 8.10 going to be called?
<joshua__> Intrepid Ibex
<ign0ramus> draik: did you get your firefox working?
<joshua__> 8.10 Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex
<joshua__> theres alpha 3 out now
<draik> ign0ramus: No :(
<draik> joshua__: Kew. Thank you.
<ign0ramus> draik: did you try Swiftweasel?
<draik> I would have gone with Intrepid Iris
<draik> Not yet.
<ign0ramus> draik: it has to be an animal
<draik> What is an Ibex?
<joshua__> deer like thing
<draik> Oh
<joshua__> i think dont hold me to that
<ign0ramus> An ibex, commonly called by its French name: bouquetin also called Steinbock in German[1], an individual of any of several species of wild mountain goats (genus Capra), distinguished by the male's large recurved horns, which are transversely ridged in front. Ibex are found in Eurasia, North Africa, and East Africa.
<ign0ramus> a friggin goat!
<draik> Ah
<kitty_> anyone know how to use aptitude and actually see the output of the conflict resolver instead of it just telling you there is X conflicts>?
<joshua__> brb
<draik> I'm an ibex in some ways, I guess; horns and goatee!
<ign0ramus> kitty_: can you pastebin your output?
<draik> I'm like flippin' satan over here
<ign0ramus> draik: it's better than horny and goats, i guess ;)
<kitty_> i can no longer load X so if you have a way to capture/upload it then yes, otherwise no, and its about 5 pages long
<draik> LOL
<ign0ramus> kitty_: did you try starting in recovery mode to get X back?
<joshua24> is there a kopete channel... i have problems with it..
<ign0ramus> #kopete
<draik> I just stepped back and realized something... I feel REALLY geeky
<draik> 3 monitors for 3 computers; 2 laptops, 1 desktop
<draik> Not to mention my filled router with my 2 printers; one of which is on the network
<ign0ramus> you are also on IRC talking about Linux.  :/
<draik> I just took a pic. Let me resize and upload
<Accidus> This is weird. I still have space on my HD, but my /tmp dir fills up too quickly.
<ign0ramus> accidus: are you getting some kind of message telling you that /tmp is full or something?
<Accidus> Yes, just a sec, I'll bring the exact message
<Accidus> For example:
<Accidus> Ah, it's not just the /tmp dir
<Accidus> Hmm.. this is weird.
<ign0ramus> i didn't think so... my /tmp is only 88KB
<Accidus> Mine is 1000kb
<Accidus> For example "texmf-dist/tex/latex/alnumsec/alnumsec.sty: Cannot write: No space left on device"
<ign0ramus> unless you were using it for core dumps and logs, it is really small.  1000kb is small
<Accidus> But that's not possible
<Accidus> I think there's something fundamental I don't understand here :-\
<ign0ramus> accidus: i'm looking around.  that's not right at all.
<Accidus> And it's not the first time I get error messages like this.
<Z4ndX> does any know how to make the links "click-able" in irssi with the kubuntu terminal ??.. Worked fine in Ubuntu
<Accidus> Earlier today I wanted to run adept, and was told to run apt-get update.
<Accidus> apt-get update told me there's no place on the device
<Accidus> I did 'apt-get clean', followed by 'dpkg <something or other>'
<Accidus> And then it resolved itself
<Accidus> But I still have at least 10GB of free space, so this seems really weird
<draik> Where can I paste an image?
<ign0ramus> draik: imageshack.us  or  tinypic.com
<mefisto__> Accidus: do you have anything in trash?
<BluesKaj> Accidus, make sure you have the 10G of space on your /home/yourusername or home folder
<Accidus> Trash? Hmm... let me see
<Accidus> Hmm... Silly question: What do you mean by "Trash"? :]
<Accidus> BluesKaj -- Except for my swap partition, all my folders are on the same partition, which has at least 10GB free...
<draik> ign0ramus: I just realized that I didn't get my 2 printers in the picture.
<draik> http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/3181/p8100184mh4.jpg
<draik> It's all a clutter
<ign0ramus> draik: you are a geek.  is that an Alienware case?
<draik> 2 laptops, 1 self-built desktop, 1GB travel drive, multi-card reader/writer, 5.1 surround sound speaker system, webcam, mobile phone (Wing), blank media discs, 256MB drive with Billix, 500GB external drive, Linksys 4-port router (under RCA modem) and 2 pinters (not in picture; F4180 and deskjet 5850 by HP)
<draik> No, case is not alien ware
<draik> NZXT - Guardian
<ign0ramus> you forgot the orange soda
<draik> Eh
<draik> Product placement ;)
<draik> LOL
<ign0ramus> haha :)
<ign0ramus> you're a developer/programmer?
<draik> But thanks for the reminder. I will not go get another one
<draik> ign0ramus: No, just bored and enough money for these toys
<mefisto__> a real geek would have a caffeine drink of some kind, not sunkist
<ign0ramus> burn!
<draik> The laptop on the left is a Dell SmartStep that was given to me for free. I just bought a 160GB drive and 1GB of RAM for it.
<reisei> ign0ramus: just black coffee :-) a lot of cups with black coffee ;)
<draik> It has Kopete going with an IM
<draik> The desktop has konversation with this channel
<ign0ramus> reisei: the geek's cocaine
<draik> The laptop on the right is HP Pavilion N5150 (since 1999) doing update/upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<mefisto__> Accidus: trash is where deleted files go. in konqueror or dolphin, go to trash:/  and in konsole, it's ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<reisei> ign0ramus: yeah :)
<kitty_> yes i just tried and no it didn't work
<Accidus> Thanks mefisto__ . Did that, but it was only 68MB, doesn't seem to fill up the disk
<kitty_> anyone able to help me with conflict resolutions in apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Accidus> Does it sound likely that my /tmp folder is bounded in size? I'm new to Linux, so anything sounds possible to me.
<draik> mefisto__: About the orange soda, I ran out of Jolt and Bawls
<ign0ramus> kitty_: did you do *sudo apt-get -f install*?
<kitty_> yes and it listed about 5 pages of crap and said there were unresolvable conflicts
<kitty_> i tried to use aptitude and use the conflict resolver there, but it never listed the conflict only that there was 1
<ign0ramus> kitty_: have you tried *sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a*?
<iCEifer> hello, I keep getting an error stating "Failed to make connection to session bus: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session" when I run avant window navigator, any ideas anyone?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<ActionParsnip> can anyone name the app for file searches in kde please?
<ActionParsnip> !filesearch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesearch
<fatih> #ubuntu-tr
<ActionParsnip> fatih: try /j #ubuntu-tr
<mefisto__> Accidus: if you do " ls -l / " does tmp display in a different colour, and does it show permissions drwxrwxrwt ?
<Accidus> Yes for both questions
<kitty_> yes same results ign0ramus
<Accidus> (Was aimed at mefisto__ )
<ign0ramus> kitty_: please pastebin output of *sudo-apt get update && upgrade*
<kitty_> how do you propose that i do that?
<ign0ramus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kitty_> that's be great if i could copy/paste... lets see if i can actually capture the output to a file maybe pastebin will be user friendly from lynx
<squid0>  hello. I can't get strigi:/ kio-slave to work in either konqueror or dolphin :(
<squid0> Once I've tagged files in dolphin, I'd like to be able to find them using strigi or nepomuk
<kitty_> oh look can't install that either...
<keldron> hello
<ign0ramus> kitty_: you still can't log in to X?
<kitty_> nope
<keldron> is there anyone who could help me please
<ActionParsnip> squid0: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install strigi-client
<ActionParsnip> !ask | keldron
<ubottu> keldron: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<squid0> ActionParsnip: thanks
<kitty_> now it nolonger even tries to load it just bombs, before it'd load to login and keep crashing when i tried to login
<squid0> ActionParsnip: have they fixed some of the stuff in the latest release?
<ActionParsnip> squid0: with what?
<squid0> ActionParsnip: strigi
<ign0ramus> kitty_: what do you thing caused the crash?  a xorg.conf change?
<kitty_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> squid0: dunno, im just installing it
<squid0> oh ok
<keldron> I use aMsn... i have had  this message "Problem connecting to the server" for a week. May you help me?
<ign0ramus> kitty_: what new packages were installed?
<kitty_> does it matter? i'm asking how to resolve the package conflict
<Accidus> Erm, what does it mean if the /tmp directory appears in a different colour?
<squid0> Accidus: in the terminal, or konqueror?
<squid0> (or dolphin)
<Accidus> Terminal
<kitty_> cause you know updating was only like 815 packages and there are still like 20 left to install
<ign0ramus> kitty_: if your computer was working fine, then you upgraded (installed new packages) that caused a crash, it would be helpful to see what was installed to narrow down the source of the crash.  so yeah
<kitty_> no i have no clue how to show you what where updated
<Accidus> I thought it meant that it's a symbolic link
<Accidus> But the 'readlink /temp' doesn't show anything
<squid0> Accidus: do file /tmp
<ign0ramus> kitty_: if it was that many at once, it's gonna be hard to narrow it down
<Accidus> readlink /tmp
<kitty_> it was from dapper to hardy
<Accidus> Says it's a sticky directory
<kitty_> and this BS is why i don't like upgrading, cause i have NEVER had an upgrade on any distro work
<squid0> mine too. I'm not exactly sure what that means, but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about
<kitty_> i've always had to basically fdisk and start over
<ign0ramus> kitty_: you shouldn't have to, but it may be your only hope.  I never upgraded so far ahead.
<kitty_> do you know how to use aptitude?
<kitty_> i go into the conflict resolution area and it says 6400 examined ..... 1 conflict (0/1 resolved)
<kitty_> and i have NO CLUE how to actually get it to show me what package i need to remove
<Accidus> Ah, found what a sticky directory means.
<kitty_> if i can find out which one it is i'm pretty sure it'd work fine after that
<Accidus> Interesting.
<kitty_> but no one here is offering me any help on my very specific problem
<Hamra> i always upgrade and it always work, but one step at a time, upgrading to the next version after the current one, though i must admit i have a lot of clutter now
<mefisto__> kitty_: I was just looking at the aptitude manpage, and there's a "why" and "why-not" commandline option that might help you find what the dependency prob is
<ActionParsnip> Hamra: where is your clutter?
<Accidus> Anyway, it's alright. But it's still weird that the directory appears full even when it shouldn't be
<kitty_> so what are you suggesting mefisto__ ?
<kitty_> its been 16 hours that i havn't been able to use my computer
<Hamra> no longer used settings, and stuff like that, it needs a lot of cleaning around, so i'm going to do a fresh install when intrepid is released
<mefisto__> kitty_: type "man aptitude" and read about the why and why-not options. they might be what you're looking for
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: what are you trying to achieve, please direct your text too
<kitty_> i have a package conflict to resolve, so i can continue apt-get dist-upgrade
<fR0StY> is Kubuntu a good linux to learn off of
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: ok which package
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: use pastebin to copy the error message
<kitty_> mefisto__ its without recommendations already
<kitty_> actionparsnip NO GUI
<kitty_> you want me to type it into here, fine i'll give you a couple lines of the bullshit
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: ok, do you have www access?
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: can you ping the www from the cli?
<kitty_> obviously...
<Hamra> frosty: a very good one
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Hamra> lol, kitty is using IRC she can obviously ping www :P
<fR0StY> im just running the live cd right now
<fR0StY> how to i check to see if kubuntu installed all my hardware?
<fR0StY> like a device manager?
<ActionParsnip> Hamra: might be on another computer
<ActionParsnip> Hamra: i dont know that do I
<kitty_> what application do you suggest i use, lets see if it is installed cause i don't have a cli web browser installed that i remember
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: if you install pastebinit, you can fire stuff to pastebin from cli
<ActionParsnip> kitty_:  just type the name of the link in here
<kitty_> ok, now give me a good suggestion on how to install pastebinit?
<nejode> kitty_:did you try the command> "sudo apt-get -f install" ???
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip and pastebinit to the rescue
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kitty_> yeah thats not gonna work
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: why not?
<kitty_> because i can't install anything using apt-get
<Hamra> but she can't install!
<kitty_> ....
<kitty_> yay
 * kitty_ hugs hamra
<ActionParsnip> i thought it was just updates that wouldnt fly
<kitty_> someone that can make logical steps
<ActionParsnip> maybe a single app will be ok
<kitty_> nope
<ActionParsnip> give it a try
<ActionParsnip> bah
<Hamra> a question, when there is a conflict, can one download the package and dpkg it?
<ActionParsnip> ok give us a small snippet of whats what
<kitty_> i wish i could FIND OUT WHICH package it is
<nejode> kitty_ that command is especially to FIX a broken install....
<kitty_> i'm trying to use aptitude and i get to the resolution center and it says "conflicts 1 (0/1 resolved)"
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: sudo apt-get upgrade, then tell us whats up
<kitty_> and i can't get it to tell me which package it is
<mefisto__> kitty_: I think aptitude can tell you which package (why and why-not options)
<kitty_> unmet dependencies, try apt-get -f to resolve....
<nejode> kitty_: for pastebin you only have yo go to this page> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: you could try sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> nejode: no gui, no www
<kitty_> yes and it says it is unable to resolve the conflicts
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: ok so after upgrade you'll get some stuff about conflicting packages
<nejode> ¿¿¿no live CD either?
<kitty_> unable to correct dependencies
<kitty_> my live cd is dapper
<Hamra> kitty_: do you have w3m? another browser
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: ok it will say whats conflictnig in the output. it doesnt just say "unable to correct dependancies"
<kitty_> w3m is doing something, so it might be installed
<kitty_> its about 5 pages of stuff that needs other stuff before it can update
<nejode> kitty_, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<kitty_> i have nejode
<kitty_> and its dpkg-configure -a ?
<nejode> no, 2 dashes
<nejode> 2 dashes before "configure"
<kitty_> yeah i was thinking reconfigure
<kitty_> anyways i'm about 105% sure its not gonna do much
<ActionParsnip> can anyone name the kde file search utility?
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: kfind ?
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: sweet
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: cheers man
<kitty_> its going i'll tell you what it does when its finished
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: searchmonkey is a nice alternative
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: simple is good :D
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: looks ideal
<kitty_> nope same stuff
<Accidus> I think I'm going to give up for tonight.
<Accidus> Thanks for the help everyone
<Accidus> Especially mefisto__ and ign0ramus
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: ok give us a single line that is causing an issue and we'll work from there
<mefisto__> kitty_: does "aptitude why" or "aptitude why-not" give you anything?
<kitty_> Resolving dependancies... open: 6429; closed: 5000; defer: 0; conflict: 1
<elo_> The Internet is SERIOUS business.
<kitty_> yes aptitude why and why-not both give me the usage output
<ActionParsnip> elo_: yep welcome to the 21st century
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: sounds like you got 1 conflict
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: the output would be dead useful man
<kitty_> yeah i really wish i could get it to tell me which package was the conflict
<kitty_> jeee wouldn't that be great
<kitty_> hint hint hint
<nejode> kitty_: if I were you, I'd boot up my dapper CD and chroot to your local install...work from there, at least you'll have GUI
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: are you sure theres no line saying <package name> conflicts with <other package name>
<kitty_> not yet, i'm letting it run
<kitty_> ok, now it finally came up with a solution... let see
<kitty_> 887 updates, 405 new installs 131 to remove, 21 unchanged
<Hamr1> so... no more conflicts?
<kitty_> its downloading...
<kitty_> so like in 6 more hours
<Hamr1> cheers
<kitty_> i might actually have another one
<Hamr1> lol, cheers for that too :P
<nejode> wow... an auto-fix!
<kitty_> yeah its the first time its came up with one
<nejode> ...maybe one of the repositories was offline
<kitty_> so between reconfigure and configure and update it managed to find a solution
<ActionParsnip> whats the solution?
<Hamr1> confuse APT with so many different commands
<kitty_> 877, + 405 +131 package changes
<nejode> ...and apt-get was trying to grab a package fron an offline repo...maybe
<Hamr1> nejode: it would have reported that no connection could be made to that repo
<Hamr1> specially that the dependencies are stored locally when you do apt-get update
<nejode> ¿but it's still downloading?
<kitty_> what directory is the package debs stored in?
<kitty_> i need to mount a new fs for it
<Hamr1> kitty_: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Hamr1> make sure you copy anything there to the new fs as well
<Hamr1> gtg
<mefisto__> kitty_: what are you upgrading from/to by the way?
<kitty_> dapper drake
<kitty_> i haven't had to update anything in like 2 years
<kitty_> finally got a new program that needed library i didn't have and wasn't offered in the ubuntu repositories, and only in hardy for medibuntu
<elo> wow that's ancient
<kitty_> oh just wait till you find out i'm on a 900Mhz t-bird (predating xp processors)
<kitty_> that i've had since 98
<mefisto__> dapper to hardy? is that even possible?
<calabazal> First time using a Linux Distribution, must say it's diffrent in a good way ^^
<calabazal> Like anything thou lots of tweaking to do >.<
<zabbadapp> calabazal: did you install with a separate partition for /home ?
<BluesKaj> dapper to hardy is possible but there are some stops along the way like edgy and feisty
<calabazal> idd
<calabazal> Indeed*
<mefisto__> so kitty_ how far are you going to upgrade? just dapper to edgy?
<calabazal> although for some reason its not reading my 2nd hdd on a ntfs partiton so i can't seem to access my windows files while on linux, unless ofc i transfer the files over while on windows =/
<zabbadapp> claydoh: good, then alot of you settings and tweaking will be intact if you ever reinstall everything (and keep /home unformatted)
<kitty_> is there a cli for bittorrent?
<Dr_willis> there are console based bittorrent clients.. yes...
<zabbadapp> calabazal: most is saved in your home directory ... it's magic to boot up after a complete reinstall and find everything like you left it
<Dr_willis> its possible some of the gui ones have command line front ends.. never noticed that befor.
<mefisto__> calabazal: have you run the ntfs config tool?
<Ash-Fox> Help, I'm in a parallel universe or something. I just discovered searching for 'lcars' turns up nothing in Kubuntu.
<BlackBsd> where are the downloaded files used to upgrade packages kept?
<BlackBsd> distfiles?
<mefisto__> BlackBsd: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ImperialJester> What package should I use for javac?
<mefisto__> java?
<mellops> ich hab da nochmal sone Frage
<mellops> wie kann ich denn den flashplayer für Firefox unter Ubuntu installieren?
<mellops> bei den paketen ist der nicht dabei und wenn ich den manuell installiere wird ja firefox net wissen , dass der da ist
<mefisto__> !de | mellops
<ubottu> mellops: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mellops> oops , my bad
<mefisto__> np mellops
<mefisto__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mellops> cool thanks
<GoogleMail> Hello
<mefisto__> hello GoogleMail
<GoogleMail> where do i find a gmail messenger for Kubuntu?
<mefisto__> you mean chat?
<GoogleMail> ya like msn etc
<mefisto__> kopete
<GoogleMail> it doesnt support gmail
<mellops> hmm I cant find flashplayer in the repository
<GoogleMail> i gotta c ya people
<mellops> mhhh thants strange I just entered it in the console and there it has been found
<mefisto__> mellops: it's flashplugin-nonfree, in multiverse
<mellops> had the same problem with thunderbird , could find it in the console but not in the add programms
<mellops> is multiverse the graphic surface?
<mefisto__> repositories are divided in categories (universe, multiverse, restricted, etc)
<jose> ups
<mefisto__> mellops: "kdesu software-properties-kde" will allow you to enable multiverse if it's not enabled
<level1_> how can I get the ip address of someone on irc?
<level1_> (that someone is my other computer)
<kitty_> do you have axs @ that computer?
<kitty_> or you just trying to /whois them?
<Dr_willis>  /whois nickname   - may or may not give their ip.
<kitty_> they normally mask the ip now so you can't attack people's networks
<kitty_> there are commands in clients to echo your local/foreign ips
<Dr_willis> ifconfig | grep  'inet addr'
<Dr_willis>           inet addr:192.168.1.107  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> of course thats my local lan address
<ahorriblemess> Hi everyone
<ahorriblemess> In the terminal, how can I run something with another program? I want to make a shortcut in my k menu for a game that I open with DOSBox
<Dr_willis> dosbox has config files and command line options. You could make an alias/script to make it run exactly what you want
<Dr_willis> Then make the K menu launch that script
 * Dr_willis plays with DosBox a lot.
<Dr_willis> I have each dos game in its own directory. and inside the directory is the proper dosbox config file to launch that game.. all i have to do is 'cd DosBox/GameDir' and run 'dosbox' and it launches the game for me.
<ahorriblemess> Dr_willis: I usually just right click the .exe and choose "run with DOSBox". but I want to make shortcuts for my k menu
<level1_> Dr_willis: doing a query works... btw, I'm in a different building than the computer I'm trying to find the ip of so I can't just ifconfig
<kitty_> hi
<ForgeAus> help!!!
<ForgeAus> getting a message saying unable to write to Xauthority ice or something like that on login
<ahorriblemess> Does anyone at all know the terminal command to run a file with a program? (ex: /exe/cutable/file "program to open it with"?)
<ForgeAus> I think its mounting my /sdb2 (kubuntu system partition) in readonly or something...
<ForgeAus> hmm I can't seem to open /dev/sdb2 for writing :(
<kitty_> df
<kitty_> is it full?
<kitty_> you can also try dmsg | tail and see if there are warrinings about device/block errors
<ForgeAus> kitty are you talking to me?
<kitty_> yes
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> dmsg tells me command not found (using liveCD here might not be installed)
<kitty_> oh
<ForgeAus> actually its a feisty boot disk
<kitty_> sorry, dmesg | tail
<ForgeAus> [  402.588480] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 107c5f83, size 20ba
<ForgeAus> [  451.557625] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
<ForgeAus> [  451.558086] EXT3 FS on sdb2, internal journal
<ForgeAus> [  451.558095] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<kitty_> you don't have to paste the whole thing
<ForgeAus> (its got 2 or 3 other repeaats of attempts at mounting sdb2
<kitty_> what is sdb ? flash drive or usb disk?
<ForgeAus> sata
<ForgeAus> partition 2 of sata HDD
<ForgeAus> (second HDD)
<ForgeAus> I also have a first sata HDD
<ForgeAus> (and 2x CDRW)
<kitty_> which command are you using to mount ?
<ForgeAus> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/sdb2
<ForgeAus> (even tried it with the -o rw )
<ForgeAus> can't change anything even though I can mount it :(
<ForgeAus> this isn't going to help any :( whats the point of all these security measures if you can't even use your PC!!!!
<kitty_> did you try df?
<kitty_> is the device full?
<ForgeAus> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<ForgeAus> /dev/sdb2            112452932   8154696  98585924   8% /mnt/sdb2
<ForgeAus> shouldn't be very full
<ForgeAus> although 8% is lots less than I expected
<kitty_> lol
<ForgeAus> but everything seems to b there
<kitty_> what is the error you get when you try to write
<kitty_> you writing as sudo ?
<ForgeAus> its a big partition so I guess I shouldn't be suprised
<ForgeAus> ahh I'll try copying
<ForgeAus> wait it worked!
<ForgeAus> weird!
<kitty_> you might need to be root if you mounted it as root, try putting it in fstab or chown the damn thing
<ForgeAus> yeah I think its fstab I need to fix now
<ForgeAus> should sdb2 be ro or rw in fstab?
<ForgeAus> wait thats errors-remount-rw
<ForgeAus> that isn't going to help :(
<ForgeAus> uh... this is weird!
<DrIDK> does package kde4 from lauchpad work currently ?
<ForgeAus> I don't know what to do with it :(
<ForgeAus> ls
<ForgeAus> damn everything looks right now, but it still don't work :(
<kitty_> ro is read only ? no clue i'd have to look
<ForgeAus> brb resetting to try again...
<ForgeAus> ro is read only
<ForgeAus> but thats only on error it remounts that way
<ForgeAus> (maybe an error is occuring?)
<ForgeAus> bbl trying a restart nayway
#kubuntu 2009-08-03
<fg56lx> Drknezz: Im also afraid if i try to compile something ill mess it up even more.
<VoipJunky> whycant they make a b43 firmware pkg
<VoipJunky> this is a pain
<mhilmi> Anyone know where I can find a package for Boost newer than 1.35, considering it is like 2 years old?
<Drknezz> fg56lx: compiling is linux' user best friend sometimes
<Drknezz> http://browser.garage.maemo.org/news/10/
<fg56lx> Not when you can never get it to work. Lol.
<Drknezz> fg56lx: dependency problems?
<fg56lx> I dont know, but every time i try and compile something i get errors.
<VoipJunky> ok I am trying to use the broadcome b43-cutter and I have 3 diff ver of software and thet all fail md5 checksum when I try to cut
<VoipJunky> I need the firmwarefor my laptop bcm4318 card
<VoipJunky> and the b43-cutter inthe pkgs is old there is a .12 now
<VoipJunky> Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter.
<VoipJunky> This file has an unknown MD5sum b6d32979ad3fdd8ce5c3ec806ebec757.
<VoipJunky> anyone here using the bcm4318 wifi card
<VoipJunky> and have the correct firmware
<josh____> so is this the actual ubuntu irc? Quassel?
<josh____> havent used ubuntu irc yet
<josh____> #ubuntu
<jmt> Hi! I am wondering if there is a way to have 2 versions of the same package installed simultainously. I have Inkscape 0.46 installed because I am having issues with 0.47. However I would like to keep 0.47 installed to help with testing, but I don't want to lose 0.46 as it is the only version I am getting a usable file with. Any suggestions?
<VoipJunky> I have wifi
<VoipJunky> I have to find a specific ver of the driver
<VoipJunky> whats the debian commandtoinstall a .deb
<Pliskin> VoipJunky : dpkg -i
<VoipJunky> I cant find libnatilus
<VoipJunky> I need it fordropbox
<VoipJunky> I need it for dropbox
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<Walzmyn> when any app opens the save/open dialog it starts in ~/Documents and I'd rather it just start in ~/ Where can I change that?
<VoipJunky> is there nautilus inthe pkgs
<VoipJunky> I need it
<fg56lx> Where do I go to choose between alsa/oss/etc etc as my sound drivers? I cant find it anywhere in system settings.
<leonardyoung> test
<leonardyoung> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<leonardyoung> ok
<leonardyoung> now what?
<Walzmyn> now what what?
<leonardyoung> how does this work
<Walzmyn> the chat room? ya just type
<Walzmyn> got a question ask it
<leonardyoung> what is the general subjuct?
<Walzmyn> kubuntu
<leonardyoung> cool
<Walzmyn> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Walzmyn> bah
<leonardyoung> that is what i need
<Walzmyn> !hello | leonardyoung
<ubottu> leonardyoung: please see above
<leonardyoung> i was reading that
<Walzmyn> there, that thing's a bot. !<command> makes him tell you things
<ner0x> How can I download version 1.6.4 for kubuntu, or version 1.6 for MacOSx?
<leonardyoung> www.ubuntu.com
<Walzmyn> ner0x: version of what?
<ner0x> Walzmyn: Whoops, wesnoth, sorry.
<leonardyoung> google it
<Walzmyn> ner0x: 1.6 is what's in the repo are you wanting something different?
<Walzmyn> oh wait, you want 1.6.4 - I guess you'll have to get that from their site and compile it
<broflovski> any  one from mexico
<ledragonoir> Hello, I do not speak English, I use an online translator, I am looking for a person under the username "zour" which would or comes here, is that someone knows?
<leonardyoung> i just installed Kubuntu 9.04
<leonardyoung> how do i learn how to use it without documentationn
<ShockValue> hi all.. got a garmingps.. the software im using works fine to xfer to it when running as root, but not as a normal user... I'm assuming its some USB permissions, but not sure how to fix
<ShockValue> any ideas?
<MTGap_> what's wrong with doing it as root?
<ShockValue> i dont want to run user apps as root.. its a security risk and it should work as a user :)
<MTGap_> so you have to start the application from root in a terminal?
<ShockValue> right
<MTGap_> what's the application called
<ShockValue> qlandkartegt
<ShockValue> the application works fine as user, except when I try to xfer via usb it gives me a permission error.
<ShockValue> but as root, the xfer works fine
<MTGap_> I don't know, but it's most likely bc of the software
<StupidWeasel> a
<StupidWeasel> Ahh sorry ignore that folks =P
 * StupidWeasel goes back to idling
<cangri> buenas
<cangri> atodos alguen
<cangri> me puede dar elcomando
<cangri> para poner tu roots
<cangri> rott
<FloodBotK1> cangri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cangri> damelo
<cangri> porfa
<cangri> dimelo
<cangri> el comando
<FloodBotK1> cangri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leonel> holaa
<julian___> en español?
<harolddong> I'm on kubuntu with kde 4.3 (the lastest RC) but I also have fluxbox installed and use it frequently.  I want to install the new notify-osd notification system and have it only be active when I'm not logged into kde.  This is way in kde I'll still have the kde notifications and in fluxbox or openbox I'll have something besides those ugly yellow things.  does anyone know how to do this?
<lulwutz> Anybody here use Acer Aspire One and successfully got their wireless to work?
<pgtl_10> hello?
<pgtl_10> hi anyone there?
<pgtl_10> need help fixing ubuntu
<pgtl_10> this is useless
<pescado> helli
<pescado> hello
<pescado> anybdoy expert installing network printers
<kalp> after 9.04 upgrade from 8.10, video and audio doesnt play. whats the solution?
<kalp> after 9.04 upgrade from 8.10, video and audio doesnt play. whats the solution?
<alan_> Hi
<alan_> Is there a way to check if the sound card is fisicaly good?
<kalp> after 9.04 upgrade from 8.10, video and audio doesnt play. whats the solution?
<mataks_> how to resume downloaded file when using "wget"?
<alan_> use wget -c URL TO DOWNLOAD
<alan_> in the directory where the file is, of course.
<kalp> after 9.04 upgrade from 8.10, video and audio doesnt play. whats the solution?
<amason_> kalp: given that you have not provided us with much information to work with i would say roll back to 8.10 :)
<amason_> or provide some more info :)
<kalp> amason: what info do u need
<amason_> kalp: i don't need anything as I likely can't help, however if you want other people to be able to help, they may want to know what audio doesn't work ( ogg, mp3, notifications ? ) does it error , and video wise which codecs ? which application etc..
<amason_> kalp: imagine that you are trying to help someone with the same problem, what info would you need in order to help someone else
<gorgonzola> hello!!!
<gorgonzola> i have a terrific idea for a workaround for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/369042
<gorgonzola> but i need help in implementing it.
<gorgonzola> anyone up for the task?
<refic> gorgonzola: shouldn't you ask in #kubuntu-devel?
<gorgonzola> refic, ywah, already got sent to ubuntu+1 for that. thx for the tip
<refic> alright, np :)
<carlinux> Hello, for some days I am seeing 4 locked updates in Kubuntu 9.04, can anyone tell me why does this happen and what tod o in order to prevent it? Thx
<BruceChang> hello all. I have a question relative to the driver, can I ask it here?
<carlinux> it seems that there's not many people reading this chat ;)
<dwidmann> No more lyricwiki api goodness? :(
<COm_BOY> how to configure tftp server on kubuntu
<real_ate> hey everyone... i'm having trouble with installing a package
<real_ate> i've updated to the KDE 4.3 packages and tried to install kdepim-dev
<real_ate> but i get some "Not installable" messages
<real_ate> http://pastebin.com/m422a8c8f
<real_ate> ^^ anyone please have a look and see if there is anything i can do? I don't mind if there isn't, i understand that this comes with me working on "Bleeding edge" stuff ;)
<clau30> hi.. I got a problem on my laptop running Jaunty with kde3.3(RC3): the win key doesn't work (didn't work right after installing either).. I tried googling but didn't find anything that helped me.. anyone any idea?
<whiteangel> .
<real_ate_> clau30: what do you mean by the win key is not working?
<real_ate_> clau30: is it just not doing what it used to do?
<mike1312> HELP   Amarok does not play anything on freshly installed system
<fenix__> hello Guys, I am looking for icq channel where I could talk about everything not only about kubuntu. Any ideas ???
<clau30> about... what?
<clau30> :)
<fenix__> you know just everything :)  like normal social talk :)
<Pici> fenix__: I assume you mean IRC not icq... #kubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic
<fenix__> yeap
<fenix__> any ideas ??
<Benny_> anyone pls support my ubuntu kubuntu community in my country
<Pici> !ph
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Benny_> who is the founder i
<Benny_> who leads the ubuntu in manila
<Benny_> i want to lead a community here in pangasinan Dagupan City
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<raphink> that's a rather small netsplit though
<raphink> farmer has been disconnecting quite a bit lately
<Benny_> pls support my ubuntu community here in Dagupan City
<hw_> Does anyone know how do I get the fingerprint of my ssh keys?
<shadeslayer> hey,how do i convert my 8 GB Video DVD to a smaller format?
<shadeslayer> something which consumes lesser HD space...
<jussi01> !info dvdrip | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.9-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1386 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<shadeslayer> hmm
<jussi01> shadeslayer: vlc can also do it iirc, but dvdripm is easier
<shadeslayer> jussi01: so whats the file difference?? is it HUGE?
<shadeslayer> *file size
<jussi01> shadeslayer: depends what you transcode to and the quality...
<jussi01> Ive seen dvd's got to ~800mb for a 4.3 gb before, and quality was ok'ish
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> jussi01: this dvdrip is gui?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<jussi01> yes
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hey
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> jussi01: wanna join us for a game of wolfie?
<jussi01> shadeslayer: wrong place mate ;)
<shadeslayer> jussi01: just asking :)
<BluesKaj> looking for a driver for our motorola kzrk1m phone ,been searching for one , but finding only windows versions. I don't want to use it as a modem or anything like that. I merely want to get the pictures I took with it on to the hard drive
<shadeslayer> oh and is there a svn command which can checkout all my SVN's at once?
<ibrar> any body expert of EVDO here
<shadeslayer> jussi01: wow! this thing is exhaustive
<shadeslayer> extremely detailed
<ibrar> ?
<shadeslayer> jussi01: can you help me with this? i cant figure out everything by myself
<judgen> where does kde4 save their themes?
<shadeslayer> judgen: look in .kde
<judgen> ive got no .kde folder at the moment, but the themes are there when running qt4 config.
<shadeslayer> judgen: uh.. how can you NOT have .kde
<judgen> its got to be somewhere outside the home folder.
<judgen> im running kde3 remix.
<judgen> and i want to change the theme on the qt4 apps.
<judgen> so no idea huh?
<judgen> When you install for instance, polyester.. where does that stuff go?
<judgen> aah its in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kstyle/themes/polyester.themerc
<judgen> hmm i cant seem to get the qt4 apps to use any other theme than the default.
<judgen> Im running kde3 in Karmic =) works great.
<zoiss> hey guys has any one got a x-fi soundcard working fine with alsa drivers?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mndo> hi!
<mndo> today i updated to rc3 and it worked for a couple of hours but after kde froze i had to restart kdm and now there's no way to make composite work
<mndo> (nvidia 190) any ideas?
<phh> mndo: how have you installed the 190 driver ?
<havane> hi everybody
<MTGap_> hi
<Yautja> http://xdccing.com/anno%201404%20crack
<havane> i need some help with kubuntu and a wifi usb key
<MTGap_> Is it not working?
<havane> i can t find the drivers
<havane> there is only drivers for mac and windows
<havane> help me if you can i m feeling doooowwnn
<MTGap_> Well go to System>Hardware drivers
<havane> © the beatles
<MTGap_> I've never tried a wifi usb but look under System Settings Network Management as well and there are some tabs for Wireless
<havane> the system is able to find by himself the right driver?
<Blackwingggys> hi everone
<xaker> всем привет
<Blackwingggys> hello people
<Blackwingggys> whats up
<xaker> всем привет
<MTGap_> Is there any possible way to have something where any text I right click on I can send it to pastebin.com ?
<ivo> wie is er nederlands
<Pici> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<kalp> upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10, video and audio are not playing, any solution/
<kalp> upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10, video and audio are not playing, any solution?
<BluesKaj> kalp, which sound card ?
<BluesKaj> and video card
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep -i audio &&  lspci | grep -i vga
<kalp> BluesKaj: Nvidia
<BluesKaj> kalp, in the terminal :  lspci | grep -i audio &&  lspci | grep -i vga
<kalp> BluesKaj: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<kalp> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
<achenaton> hi
<kalp> BluesKaj: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<kalp> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
<BluesKaj> kalp, the nvidia-glx-180 driver lists your graphics card as supported
<sathish> hi
<bouil> hi
<kadri> hi
<bouil> i would like to make my wifi connections system wide.. In the kde network manager, there is a checkbox "system connection", but this checkbox is grayed (disabled). How to make the wifi connection available on boot (before login) ?
<nathanielK> bouil: are you root? the checkbox might be available if you run the network manager as root
<nathanielK> or, rather, with sudo
<bvalek2> hi, i use 8.04, and a user after logging in cannot use the keyboard, it doesnt react. the other users are not affected. why?
<havane> i am not an expert but i think you could find a log error somewhere
<bouil> nathanielK: when i try to run sudo kcmshell4 kcm_networkmanagement it runs as my user, because Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-bouillon" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<havane> bvalek2
<bvalek2> sure, i take a look
<nathanielK> bouil: not sure what to tell you, I don't use the tool :( good luck
<Dodek> hey, how can i install ubuntu one in kubuntu?
<bouil> nathanielK: arg.... :'-(
<Mamarok> nathanielK: that's most likely because he ran a gui app with sudo instead of kdesudo, changes the user permission
<nathanielK> Mamarok: makes sense.
<Mamarok> Dodek: you can, but you need to add Gnome applications to make it work for now
<nathanielK> since kdesudo seems to not work for me (re: user error) I do a cute $:sudo echo "hi", $:sudo <graphical app> trick when I need to run gui's with sudo
<Dodek> what kind of gnome application?
<Mamarok> nathanielK: in KDE4 this should work though
<Mamarok> Dodek: nautilus for sure, and the gnome notification app
<Mamarok> Dodek: and of course you need an invitation, as it is still in early testing
<Dodek> invitation? it didn't seem necessary when i registered.
<Dodek> also, it's a pity it isn't implemented as FUSE
<Mamarok> Dodek: well, we do not really do support for Ubuntu One here, this is a Canonical thingy, so check their mailing list for it
<Dodek> seemingly the name misguided me. either way, that's too much effort for me, i'll just wait for stable release.
<Dodek> thank you for help.
<DDOSKING> hey guys
<DDOSKING> i have a very urgent issue
<DDOSKING> if someone would like to help
<DDOSKING> anyone?
<DDOSKING> can anyone help?
<Pici> !asjk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asjk
<Pici> er, DDOSKING Just ask
<DDOSKING> oh
<DDOSKING> well okay
<DDOSKING> i installed ubuntu
<DDOSKING> dual boot iwth xp
<Mamarok> all in one line, please
<FloodBotK1> DDOSKING: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DDOSKING> being an idiot
<DDOSKING> i installed ubuntu, dual boot, with xp. After a while I decided to remove the ubuntu partition. I did this in windows with disc manament. Being an idiot, I hibernated instead of shutting down. Now on reboot I get error 22 with Grub
<Mamarok> !grub
<DDOSKING> I can't Reinstall ubuntu to get grub back
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DDOSKING> because the ntsf is hibernating
<Mamarok> DDOSKING: please see the above link
<DDOSKING> i have
<DDOSKING> already
<DDOSKING> i can't do any of it
<DDOSKING> because I can't install ubuntu
<FloodBotK1> DDOSKING: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> DDOSKING: If you made the changes in Windows and hibernated from Windows, then ##windows should be the best place to ask
<DDOSKING> But doesn't it involve grub?
<DDOSKING> I can't boot into windows without fixing grub
<DDOSKING> and I can't fix grub because the partition is frozen :/
<Pici> DDOSKING: You can use your windows install CD to fix your disk
<DDOSKING> Netbook
<DDOSKING> I don't know how to put the recovery console iso on a flashdrive
<Mamarok> you did a dual boot on a netbook?
<DDOSKING> its an iso
<DDOSKING> yesh
<Mamarok> DDOSKING: anyway, for restoring the windows installation you will really have to ask in ##windows
<trollopina> hey, im a complete linux noob and need some help relating to vsftpd if anyone can help?
<zyn> xp install disk has recovery system function
<trollopina> or redirect me somewhere where someone can
<DDOSKING> k
<Pici> trollopina: #vsftpd
<trollopina> thanks pici
<zyn> use ultra iso to burn iso to a bootable usb-disk
<DDOSKING> ultra iso does that?
<zyn> i use it in chinese ...
<zyn> ultra iso 9.3 i think
<mahe_cool> hey anybody der
<mahe_cool> ??
<setweb> hi
<mahe_cool> ohh hi
<mahe_cool> ssup?
<setweb> how are you?
<Mamarok> mahe_cool: do you have a question?
<mahe_cool> fine
<mahe_cool> so wer r u from ?
<mahe_cool> ok leave abt that
<mahe_cool> since when have u ben using uvuntu
<mahe_cool> ?
<Mamarok> mahe_cool: this is a support channel, please, chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<mahe_cool> sry
<christian__> hm
<Mamarok> hi christian__
<christian__> hi
 * shadeslayer waves
<deathtech> Heya Fellas
<shadeslayer> hey
<deathtech> anyone here proficient with getting a webcam to work in 'Nix
<deathtech>  ?
<shadeslayer> !webcam | deathtech
<ubottu> deathtech: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shadeslayer> ubottu to the rescue :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deathtech> Ill dig around there some more, so far no useable results :)
<shadeslayer> deathtech: well....theres limited support for webcams right now.....its either there or its not supported :(
<JimmY|DE> hey
<shadeslayer> JimmY|DE: sorry i have to say this but....get a grip on your connection :)
<UbuntuNISMO>   anybody can help fixing /etc/network/interfaces ? private me!
<JimmY|DE> shadeslayer i don't know what you mean :D
<shadeslayer> JimmY|DE: um..you keep quitting and joining... just adds to the network traffic
<BluesKaj> !pm | UbuntuNISMO
<ubottu> UbuntuNISMO: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JimmY|DE> oh i'm sorry
<JimmY|DE> i was looking for a not existing name
<shadeslayer> JimmY|DE: thats all right,but try selecting a nick before joining,please visit #freenode for a proper nick setup :)
<aschauer> Si alguien entiende español porque no tengo ganas de teclear en ingles KUBUNTU es lo mejor que he usado !!!!
<Pici> !es | aschauer
<ubottu> aschauer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aschauer> gracias
<Mamarok> aschauer: thanks anyway :)
<j3j5> hi!
<trollopina> ok
<trollopina> umask question
<trollopina> how do i set umask for a user when i logon
<trollopina> :)
<Mamarok> trollopina: I found that: http://linuxzoo.net/page/sec_umask.html
<Mamarok> Googled with 'set umask on login'
<j3j5> somebody knows why, when I try this (http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:VFAT/Samsung_YP-F1) with Kubuntu 9.04 doesn't work?
<j3j5> my device node doesn't change with this version
<j3j5> the same thing worked in 8.10
<Mamarok> j3j5: have you seen the date of that wiki page? It's for KDE3
<Mamarok> and an older Amarok version, too
<Mamarok> j3j5: you should ask in #amarok, media devices are very much work in progress
<j3j5> Mamarok: yes, I know, but the problem isn't with amarok
<j3j5> is with udev rules
<Mamarok> j3j5: because you should use UUID instead :)
<UbuntuNISMO> !PM  anybody can help fixing /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<j3j5> Mamarok:  UUID instead? can you explain more about that?
<Mamarok> !uuid | j3j5
<ubottu> j3j5: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Mamarok> this very much exlpains it well
<j3j5> Mamarok: ubottu: thanks, I'll see about that!
<BluesKaj> UbuntuNISMO, what kind of network interface ?
<fishbone> ку-ку
<Mamarok> fishbone: English, please
<trollopina> thanks mamarok
<ibrar> any body can help me on EVDO setup
<j3j5> Mamarok: thanks, I achieve somethin like I want
<j3j5> but, I want know how have a custome device node
<j3j5> do you know how can I do that?
<ibrar> any body can help me on EVDO setup
<apparle> hi guys
<NemesisUK> hi all got a small question with regards to a micrphone and audigy soundcard
<NemesisUK> cant seem to get the mic to work and all channels are open
<BluesKaj> NemesisUK, have you checked alsamixer in the terminal ?
<NemesisUK> yes i did
<NemesisUK> they are all halfway open
<BluesKaj> goto 70% or more for the mic input
<NemesisUK> ok
<NemesisUK> great it works now just me being dumb :)
<BluesKaj> not really NemesisUK , some mics are kinda insensitive and need some boost
<deathtech> Anyone here know of a really good video encoder / converter ?
<deathtech> for Nix of course :)
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg, deathtech
<BluesKaj> deathtech, you prolly have it installed already but it's a great cli tool for conversions
<deathtech> Thank you, ill dig around for some options :)
<BluesKaj> deathtech, do some reading on the ffmpeg site , there's some good suggestions
<deathtech> so , in your personal experience ffmpeg was better than mencoder ?
#kubuntu 2009-08-04
<eatThisAndDie> helo ll
<GnuSeb> Hello, when I try to launch the system monitor I keep getting this message and the apps table won't show up and I need it to kill a process
<GnuSeb> The file /home/sebastian/.kde4/share/apps/ksysguard/ProcessTable.sgrd does not contain valid XML.
<gunsOfBrixton> hi, I remember that some time ago there was the idea around to make firefox default on kubuntu, has this been rejected?
<Toby24> Hallo zusammen
<Toby24> Hab eine Frage! Habe Kubuntu 64 installiert! Wenn ich nun pakete über apt oder co installiere sind die dann automatisch für 64bit ?
<Toby24> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen
<Fleck> Hi, i have problem with performance, kernel 2.6.28-15-generic, kubuntu 9.04, anyway, this was happening before too, problem is, for example, i do search for files on all HDDs, and doing search system is slow, even editing file in kate is slow, i press letters, and they come up slowly, moving aroud text file is also slow. I have AMD X2 5200+, 2GB RAM, CPU usage ~10% when searching for files.
<Fleck> all HDDs are SATA
<tdn> I use ssh as a proxy with -D option. It works fine for some time, but then I start getting these errors: accept: Too many open files. While getting these errors, ssh is eating 100% CPU. How can prevent this from happening?
<phh> tdn: ulimit -n 8192
<tdn> phh, should I type that in before executing ssh?
<phh> yup
<Toby24> hi i have installed kubuntu and amarok! but i cant play mp3 files! is there a missing package?
<Toby24> can somebody help?
<carpii> mp3 is non-free, get it from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<tdn> phh, ok.
<tdn> phh, ulimit: value exceeds hard limit
<phh> arf
<tdn> phh, if I just write ulimit, I get "unlimited".
<tdn> If I write ulimit -n, I get 1024
<phh> tdn: it's the memory limit :p
<tdn> phh, ok.
<phh> what do you have in /proc/sys/fs/file-max ?
<tdn> 327967
<thomasthemighty> why is it with computers that when things are supposed to work they never do?
<phh> tdn: and file-nr ?
<tdn> 6016    0       327967
<tdn> What does these figures mean?
<phh> try ulimit -n 6016 then
<tdn> ulimit: value exceeds hard limit
<tdn> Same with 6015
<tdn> phh, is the hard limit 6016? I'm not sure what these numbers mean. Is it the max amount of file handles I can have open on the machine? ulimit is per user, right?
<phh> tdn: i think (but not totally sure) it's per program
<phh> you can set it to higher value
<tdn> How?
<phh> well no actually
<tdn> No?
<phh> tdn: do sudo -s, then ulimit -n 8192 then su - <user>
<phh> and there try your ssh
<phh> tdn: same with sudo su ?
<tdn> phh, can't I set the default value higher then?
<tdn> In /etc/sysctl.conf maybe?
<phh> tdn: maybe /etc/limits.conf
<tdn> phh, yes same. Cannot use ssh-agent when I su - <user> to my regular user.
<phh> (or /etc/security/limits.conf)
<phh> tdn: drop the -
<tdn> phh, /etc/limits.conf does not exist.
<phh> tdn: find /etc -name limits.conf
<tdn> phh, tried both with and without -
<phh> ok
<tdn> Ok. /etc/security/limits.conf is there. Everything is commented out. What do I add to have a ulimit -n 8192 as default?
<phh> read the comments
<phh> tdn hard fileno 1024
<phh> for example
<tdn> phh, yes. But I'm not sure which on.
<tdn> Oh. Fileno. Thanks.
<tdn> phh, what shuold I do for it to take effect?
<phh> i guess reboot should be enough
<phh> but don't know if it's necessary
<phh> you can maybe just log off/log in
<tdn> Ok.
<tdn> Thanks.
<gp_will_be_back> hi is there intel driver issue jauty jackass jakalope ?
<gp_will_be_back> till i day i updgraded to to jaunty ...its taking five seconds to open a windwo
<Marcos-R-C-C> hi there!
<Marcos-R-C-C> I have a strange problem with kdm from kde 4.2.4
<Marcos-R-C-C> it just ignores the setting AntiAlliasing=True in kdmrc
<Marcos-R-C-C> it just shows text without antialiasing
<Marcos-R-C-C> there is nothing in google, other than " Enable AntiAliasing"  which is done
<Marcos-R-C-C> hello?
<nick_olas> Are OCR programs mature enough to recognize the text on a screen capture? I've been outdated in the field for some years
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<varun> hi
<wers> you know what I want. hehe
<wers> kde 4.3 packages. should I be expecting them soon?
<Dragnslcr> You can get the RC packages from the PPA
<wers> wow. this room is dead
<tommy_> facebook games
<ubuntu_> the kubuntu installer keeps crashing
<tommy_> i want something that i can make a decent user interface with
<PolitikerNEU> tommy_: Javascript is no alternative? (Sorry, I don't know facebook either)
<tommy_> but not something like java as i dont want the user to have to install a load of stuff on their system
<PolitikerNEU> I mean, I know facebook, but have never used it, especially I have never tried to use or write an application for it
<PolitikerNEU> tommy_: You have to install flash and you have to install java - not much difference IMHO
<zachary> anyone happen to know why the kubuntu installer would just take a poop?
<tommy_> most endusers would have flash tho i think
<tommy_> and AJAX is not going to be versatile enough for what im wanting to do i think
<PolitikerNEU> tommy_: Could be and beside that, most java interfaces I have seen are _ugly_ as web apps. Hmm ... what do you want to do?
<tommy_> well one idea i have is a facebook app similar to theme park, which would be a good example
<tommy_> i dont see how i could make something like that easily in AJAX
<PolitikerNEU> tommy_: Mom, I have to google what theme park is
<tommy_> lol ok
<PolitikerNEU> tommy_: Hmm ... you think it is easy with flash to do it?
<tommy_> not easy but possible
<tommy_> say for example having people walking about on the screen
<tommy_> its not really feasible in ajax
<PolitikerNEU> tommy_: It could be possible if you use SVG-Animations but most browsers don't support them
<tommy_> thats the thing, it needs to be very acessible to the end user
<tommy_> i think most people are using flash
<tommy_> for this sort of thing
<tommy_> hmm, maybe ill just have to hand over the cash to adobe and lump ity
<PolitikerNEU> tommy_: This could indeed be true - but I am rather sure there is at least no IDE for flash so maybe it would still be "easier" to do it with JS because you can use an IDE (e.g. Eclipse) there
<PolitikerNEU> btw. - what about silverlight?
<tommy_> ive not had a look at it really
<tommy_> i wish it was still macromedia, i loved that company, hate adobe tho
<PolitikerNEU> tommy_: For moonlight, there is an IDE: Lunar eclipse (of course I haven't tried it out)
<tommy_> does silverlight come bundled with ie as standard do you know?
<tommy_> hmm i could use that but its just a question of how many users will just click off when they find out they have to install silverlight
<tommy_> i think most endusers have flash anyway
<tommy_> well flash player
<ubuntu> hi
<PolitikerNEU> tommy_: _Maybe_ it comes bundled with .NET but I don't know that
<tommy_> thanks for your help anyway, youve certainly given me some food for thought
<zachary> is there a way to install ubuntu without burning another disk, because apparently I must have burnt a bad copy, and that was my last CDR
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<zachary> hi BluesKaj
<PolitikerNEU> zachary: I don't think there is, I would have needed it at some day (At least there is no simple way, maybe you could mount the iso in some special way at boot time)
<BluesKaj> zachary, if your pc BIOS is capable you can install from a USB stick
<BluesKaj> !USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PolitikerNEU> Damn, that's true - I thought the only way to run the USB-System-Creater is from a live-CD
<ugur> hi firefox above version 3.0 does not know the default application for a mime type
<ugur> does anybody know how to fix that?
<TeLLuS> Riddell: Looking at the buildhost it tries to build kdebase-runtime 4.3 with libs from 4.2.98 and it fails.. maybe could update the build deps "kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.2.98)"
<ugur> before version 3 i was using firefox-gnome-support package for that but know it doesn't work
<Riddell> TeLLuS: mm, fooey, forgot to bump that
<hw_> How do I select the default file manager? I remember there is somewhere a lik that points to the file, but I can't find it... =)
<hw_> !filemanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filemanager
<hw_> !defaultfilemanager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hw_> !dolphin
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<Riddell> hw_: System Settings -> Default Applications
<ugur> hw_ system settings->default applications may help
<bigjools> Riddell: did you guys end up having Quassel as the default IRC client in the end?
<Riddell> bigjools: we're still undecided for karmic actually, we'll probably have a meeting next week to decide
<bigjools> Riddell: ah, I was hoping you'd help me figure out how to get its audible notifications actually audible :)
<vassbak> athens
<vassbak> anyone knows how i can install my logitech webcam in the system "ubuntu"?
<shadeslayer> vassbak: just plug it in :)
<shadeslayer> !pm | vassbak
<ubottu> vassbak: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vassbak> yes i did it thank you ubottu
<shadeslayer> be back in a jiffy
<shadeslayer> vassbak: just plug it in and then install cheese or equivalent to get a output stream or use it with your IM client
<shadeslayer> !webcam | vassbak : also see
<ubottu> vassbak : also see: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ping
<bohne> hi, 2x konquerors openend, each of them with several tabs to remote servers (sftp)
<bohne> i'm have the problem that when i copy files, that the file icon hangs at the mouse pointer
<shadeslayer> bohne: which site?
<bohne> and i can't copy files and i loose control overall, does anyone know that bug?
<bohne> shadeslayer: what site do you mean?
<bohne> shadeslayer: sftp connections, i'm not using konqueror as a browser
<shadeslayer> bohne: what ftp site? if its the KDE one...then 4.3 was uploaded and thus the slowdown
<bohne> shadeslayer: servers of our customers
<bohne> shadeslayer: i think it must be a konqueror bug, not a server problem
<shadeslayer> bohne: no idea then..
<bohne> shadeslayer: what do you use as really powerfull file manager?
<bohne> shadeslayer: i cannot find an alternative to konqueror
<shadeslayer> bohne: dolphin? i dont use sftp btw
<bohne> shadeslayer: i have to maager lots sftp, local and smb connections at the same time
<bohne> shadeslayer: to manage
<shadeslayer> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<shadeslayer> !ftp | bohne : also
<ubottu> bohne : also: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<bohne> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> bohne: no problems
<zachary> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<trapa> i have a probleme to my terminal
<shadeslayer> trapa: go ahead
<shadeslayer> trapa: what is the exact problem??
<bohne> zachary: i use terminals lots, with lots of tabs and connection to different servers, but it is often more comfortable to have two big windows each with big tree structure of one server and an other to find the right places
<trapa> i  click control + alt +F1 ...i must tape my  lgin and my pass
<shadeslayer> !tty | trapa
<ubottu> trapa: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<zachary> !tape
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tape
<trapa> but ai have a incorect login
<zachary> anyone here use tape drives? do you use tar or some other app?
<shadeslayer> !pmthebot | zachary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmthebot
<shadeslayer> !msgthebot | zachary
<ubottu> zachary: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<shadeslayer> trapa: hmm,strange.... you have typed the correct password and username i hope
<trapa> yes i do
<shadeslayer> trapa: try changing the password and try again
<trapa> ok
<trapa> thank you
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hey there....i was wondering if you can tell me that when kde 4.3 releases today,how long will it take to update the repos?
<TeLLuS> On buildhost adare (powerpc)  WARNING: this version of the GNU libc requires kernel version 2.6.18 or later. Please upgrade your kernel before installing glibc.   Maybe someone would like to know, should we report to Build Daemon Maintainers?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: the packages are not pully uploaded yet, just be patient
<Mamarok> fully*
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: so you guys have the source code??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: keey an eye on the topic and on http://kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i check every minute
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, every hour is fast enough :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe...i have a RSS feed on my desktop too...
<Mamarok> sghadewhat do you mean, if we have the sourcecode?
<Mamarok> the tagging was about a week ago already :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah..i know :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ooh..i get it now
<shadeslayer> as soon as KDE is tagged you get the source code and start uploading to the PPA's and what not
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no, the ninjas start building the packages, then tey upload the packages
<Mamarok> they
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: they build the packages on the day of the release or after its tagged?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: let's take this to -offtopic, will you? :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: this is offtoic? okies then
<darth> hi
<shadeslayer> hey
<darth> i need help
<darth> my inglish it's very bad
<darth> i need a disk tool in kubuntu 9.04
<shadeslayer> darth: something to repartition?
<shadeslayer> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<darth> it's for usb disk
<darth> thankyu
<darth> !partitionManager it's for me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darth> ja
<darth> :-)
<shadeslayer> darth: try that in a PM with the bot....just the !PartitionManager
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: the answer is already there in the previous line
<darth> thank's
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: lag here...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its out!
<apparle> hi guys
<shadeslayer> apparle: hi
<Pastelito> hola
<Pastelito> aa
<Hellmark[S10e]> Quick question. How do you set the location of the weather plasmoids? I go to their settings, hit the change location button, and nothing I search for is found
<shadeslayer> Hellmark[S10e]: try a more general location....like a big city nearby
<Hellmark[S10e]> Did that
<Hellmark[S10e]> I live outside of St Louis, and so tried searching for that
<Hellmark[S10e]> Figure one of the top 10 cities in the US ought to be big enough
<shadeslayer> Hellmark[S10e]: tried saint louis ?
<shadeslayer> Hellmark[S10e]: also try searching the bbc site
<Hellmark[S10e]> tried st louis and saint louis
<Hellmark[S10e]> ok, I just tried searching "louis" and I got some hits.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no, it is *not*
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: wait for the official announcement, I already told you so
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: pinotree just made the announcement....
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, not on kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no not on kubuntu.org... on kde.org
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/index.php
<Hellmark[S10e]> the other thing I noticed, is the temperature monitor plasmoid in 4.2.98 reports what appears to be celsius temperatures, but states it is fahrenheit. Is this a known bug? Didnt find it in the KDE bug tracker, but it appeared to be having issues when I looked this morning.
<Hellmark[S10e]> didnt see that in launchpad, either
<Mamarok> Hellmark[S10e]: this is a known bug indeed, and there is a Launchpad bug filed for it, I have seen it in my inbox
<zigma> hey,
<zigma> Im having a problem with dig
<zigma> anyone can help ?
<Hellmark[S10e]> I found one in launchpad that the temperature appears only in fahrenheit in the temperature monitor, which if it actually reported the temp in fahrenheit, I'd be cool with that.
<Hellmark[S10e]> but, nothing about the label being off
<Kovert> ? I have installed firefox 3.5 but what I use the menu I staill get firefox 3.0X
<shadeslayer> Kovert: have you installed firefox-3.5 package?
<cypr1nus> hello, what service is responsible for sound in kde4?
<Kovert> yes
<Kovert> shadeslayer: yes
<Pici> !shiretoko
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<Kovert> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Kovert> ah shitritko
<Pici> Kovert: Please mind your language
<cinque> eu sou o cara
<Kovert> Pici: sorry typo
<Pici> !br | cinque
<ubottu> cinque: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shadeslayer> Pici: i think he meant shiretoko
<zigma> When I ask for the bind version I always get "dnsmasq" , anyone have a solution ? Thanks in advance .
<cinque> estou a usar!!!
<Kovert> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<zigma> anoyone please ? :(
<apparle> hey whats the latest information on firefox-qt
<shadeslayer> apparle: dead i think...rekonq is a nice alternative
<shadeslayer> apparle: want the SVN ?
<apparle> what's SVN
<shadeslayer> !svn | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<shadeslayer> apparle: well you checkout ( download ) the sourcecode and then compile the program
<shadeslayer> apparle: its actually quite simple...
<apparle> shadeslayer: Is it being developed or not
<shadeslayer> apparle: firefox-qt ? idk
<apparle> shadeslayer: what??
<shadeslayer> apparle: rekonq is quite active in development... firefox-qt , i have no idea
<apparle> anyone else know anything abt KDE version of firefox
<shadeslayer> apparle: there is also this qt theme for firefox...
<apparle> I use the theme But the integeration with the DE is hopeless
<shadeslayer> apparle: yeah i know.....give rekonq a try...thats my 2 cents
<apparle> apparle: I actually use firefox in windows so I want a common browser on bith the system
<shadeslayer> apparle: understandable....but rekonwq is webkit so its kinda like safari at the base...
<shadeslayer> good de integration
<BluesKaj> the medibuntu repos is still unreachable :(
<apparle> I'll give it a try..................what abt arora which comes as default in karmic
<shadeslayer> apparle: not so good on the eyes... requires webkit
<apparle> shadeslayer: talk a little simple
<shadeslayer> !webkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webkit
<BluesKaj> arora is ok, but nothing special , even webkit can't fix it much
<BluesKaj> daughter is using it on her mac
<shadeslayer> apparle: webkit is a open source initiative by apple,safari is based on webkit,arora and rekonq are based on webkit
<shadeslayer> rekonq is much beautiful :P
<apparle> where can I find the latest featues in karmic
<shadeslayer> apparle: karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<raindog> KDE 4.3, how can I place different widgets per workspace?
<Shura> raindog, « Different activity activity for each desktop » option, but it is (or may be) bugged
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, reonq wont install with cmake on my setup , it builds fine but fails to install to /usr/local/bin/rekonq
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: um...sudo make install right?
<BluesKaj> looks like cmake is the culpprit again
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hold on
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: try cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$(kde4-config --prefix) /path/to/source after deleting cmakecache
<raindog> Shura: Thanks.  I'll give it a try.
<BluesKaj> oops shadeslayer , forgot about sudo ...I followed the reame instructions which don't include sudo :)
<BluesKaj> readme
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: happens all the time....i guess the error was error : 2
<BluesKaj> yeah , I should know better :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<BluesKaj> nice too, it imported all my bookmarks from konqueror
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: gmail works too!
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: anything you dont like about rekonq?
<BluesKaj> yeah , i noticed
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hmm?
<BluesKaj> well, i don't see a refresh , it's in the right click dialog tho
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah,no F5
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: SVN version has the F5 combo
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: want the SVN ?
<u19809> hi all, i have problems with pulseaudio and skype. I cannot seem to get skype capturing from my microphone
<shadeslayer> u19809: you need to set the default audio input to pulse audio
<u19809> All my sound devices are set to 'pulse' and skype does capture audio but from my tv card which is connect to my line in
<shadeslayer> u19809: set the default audio device in the settings to use the mic
<u19809> settings in what application Pulse/kde/mixer or skype ?
<shadeslayer> u19809: kmixer
<u19809> ok testing
<shadeslayer> u19809: if nothing else works try the skype-static or skype-static-oss version
<u19809> shadeslayer : hmm I got two input souces (1 and 2) and I set both of them to mic and line and any combination thereof.  However I still hear my TV when I call skyp testing service not my mic
<shadeslayer> u19809: have a go at the static versions
<u19809> what do you mean with 'static' versions ? another download or a setting in skype ?
<shadeslayer> u19809: a different packahe
<shadeslayer> *package
<shadeslayer> !info skype-static
<ubottu> Package skype-static does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> u19809: sudo apt-get install skype-static
<u19809> skype-static does not exist as package
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. Anyone been having trouble with Skype recently on kubuntu. It seems to eat 50% CPU most of the time and keeps dropping its connection
<[-Haza-]> Any idea's?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, thanks ,but no thanks , svn is too flaky from my experience
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, do you have an icon source/url for reconq ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: theyre in the SVN itself...
<BluesKaj> err rekonq
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: heres the file listing of the icon folder of the SVN : http://pastebin.com/f3e0dec3a
<ArPharazon> Hello, #kubuntu.
<ArPharazon> So my computer freezes semi randomly. Should I ask on windows because I had only xp installed, or should I ask here because my kubuntu livecd is the only way to get past the boot screen? Or is there a #ghostintheshell?
<ArPharazon> Btw, I think it's very likely a hardware problem but... It's weird, man.
<Serpardum> if you can only get past the xp boot screen by a a livecd, its a windows issue
<Serpardum> is it the windows boot screen you see, or bios boot screen?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, yeah thanks i should have looked in the rekonk folders for the png files
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: :)
<ArPharazon> Serpardum: You'd think that eh? Well sometimes the livecd crashes when it's trying to boot Linux, it crashes if I run QTParted. It crashes if I run Setup. It sometimes crashes anyway even if I behave and don't run anything funny like that.
<Serpardum> hardware problem.  check your memory.  check your cpu.  check your power supply
<Serpardum> My first suspect is memory
<Serpardum> How many programmers does it take to change a lightbulb?
<Serpardum> Can't be done, that's a hardware problem.
<u19809> shadeslayer : got it, apparently puls does not support audio IN and skype fell back to my TV card as first source with audion IN capabilities
<ArPharazon> .Memory? RAM? Would the 7,10 livecd's memory check thing work?
<Serpardum> if it has it, yes
<Serpardum> any system check you have, run
<ArPharazon> Serpardum: Also, how can I check my cpu?
<Serpardum> not easily.
<Serpardum> you want to monitor the temperature
<ArPharazon> Serpardum: Temp is fine
<ArPharazon> 60 minus
<ArPharazon> fan working
<Serpardum> how old is your computer?
<Serpardum> speicifically your cpu
<Serpardum> no, motherboard
<ArPharazon> Serpardum: Botha re about... Shit, I can barely remember.
<ArPharazon> Think I bought them back in 2006
<shadeslayer> ubottu: so the static version worked?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Serpardum> then it's probably on the far end.  mother boards I see tend to have around a 4-5 year lifespan nowadays unless you get an expeinsive one.  then 5-6
<Serpardum> so then you go to get a new mohterboard, and you find out that your cpu socket isn't supported anymore.  so you gotta buy a new cpu, and ytou find out your memory wont fit
<ArPharazon> Serpardum: I was expecting a more gradual increase in freeze frequency =/
<Serpardum> so you eihter kick in for new motherboard, cpu and memory, or look around for a computer on sale
<Serpardum> unfortually they just do that
<Serpardum> one day they just go.  Hmm.. I think I'm going to sleep now.  goodnight
<ArPharazon> Serpardum: aw man that sucks =(
<Serpardum> This is the 2nd computer I've had since.. 04 I think.  maybe 05
<ArPharazon> Hey hey hey hold it
<Serpardum> I bought the new computer becuae like I said, cpu wouldn't fit, memory wouldn't fit, etc..
<Serpardum> got a good deal though 487 out the door for refurbished
<ArPharazon> If my mobo is dead then shouldn't I have problems with kubuntu too? I am using the hardware after all
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.4 available http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | 4.3 final arriving in Kubuntu Backports PPA (disable if you don't want it) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Serpardum> 3gb, 3mhz, dual cpu amd, 500gb hd, 8600 video card
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.4 available http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | KDE 4.3 final arriving in Kubuntu Backports PPA (disable if you don't want it) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Serpardum> it depends
<Serpardum> you stold me it locked up sometimes didn' tyou?
<Serpardum> [11:07] <ArPharazon> Serpardum: You'd think that eh? Well sometimes the livecd crashes when it's trying to boot Linux, it crashes if I run QTParted. It crashes if I run Setup. It sometimes crashes anyway even if I behave and don't run anything funny like that.
<yanskii> йй
<yanskii> qq
<Serpardum> It could be the CPU.
<Mamarok> yanskii: English, please
<Serpardum> Unles syou have a fairly recent mother board, though, you won't find a new cpu to fit in it.
<yanskii> i'm sorry)))
<Serpardum> random crashes mean memory, cpu, motherboard or powersupply are going on the fritz.  one fo them
<Serpardum> usually with powersupply though you just come in one day and can't turn it on
<ArPharazon> Serpardum: Hmm... What about hdd?
<Serpardum> livecd doens't use hdd
<Mamarok> ArPharazon: check your RAM
<Serpardum> liek I said, ram is my first suspect
<ArPharazon> Serpardum: But whenever I do, I crash it
<ArPharazon> ok
<ArPharazon> lemme check the ram then
<Serpardum> it's also cheapest to fix
<ArPharazon> I hope it@s ram
<ArPharazon> I have two sticks >_>
<ArPharazon> anyway brb
<Serpardum> gl, I"m going afk
<link777> Hello i cant watch movies
<link777> On my kubuntu 9.04 can someone tell me why?
<shadeslayer> link777: do you have vlc installed? or the codecs for dragon player?
<shadeslayer> link777: please install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package of you have not done so
<link777> shadeslayer: i dont know how to install the codecs for dragon player because when i try to install it says something is already in use and it wont let me install the packages but is there another way?
<Mamarok> link777: you probably have another package manager open
<shadeslayer> link777: yes, open a konsole and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<link777> shadeslayer: i did and i got this E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: he has to shut down one dpkg instance first
<shadeslayer> link777: yeah,what mamarok said
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i realised it after i posted
<Mamarok> link777: close all your package managers
<link777> Mamarok: i have none open
<Mamarok> link777: well, no kpackagekit, adept, synaptic or aptitude running elsewhere?
<link777> Mamarok: how do i close them? Can i close them using terminal? I dont know if anything is running right now
<Mamarok> link777: you shoould see it on your desktop, no?
<Mamarok> -o
<link777> nothing is running now i think
<Mamarok> all but aptitude are GUI applications that sow in the panel
<Mamarok> show*
<link777> i have vuze
<Mamarok> link777: did you verify?
<link777> verify how?
<Mamarok> why do you run vuze when you have ktorrent?
<link777> ktorrent stalled my downloads so i downloaded vuze
<Mamarok> well, check on all your desktops if something is running, and in all your consoles
<Mamarok> link777: that's because you didn't modify the default settings :)
<link777> Mamarok: i see something in system monitor , that apt-get is running is that what i have to close?
<shadeslayer> link777: yes,but do not kill the processes
<link777> shadeslayer: then i dont know how to close it...
<Ursinha> hi all :)
<Ursinha> I'm using kde 4.3 from backports, and I'm having issues with ssh-agent
<Ursinha> or whatever replaces it
<Ursinha> it seems it's not enabled
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: do you have a konosle open?
<Mamarok> konsole
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: me?
<Mamarok> sry, wrong nick
<Mamarok> link777: do you have a konsole open?
<link777> konsole/terminal?
<Mamarok> or did you run apt-get in a tty?
<Mamarok> yes
<link777> Mamarok: now i do
<Mamarok> link777: you do what?
<link777> Mamarok: i dont do anything just tell me what to do so i can watch some movies
<Mamarok> link777: what does the line in top about apt-get tell you?
<link777> Mamarok: apt 0.7.20.2ubuntu6 för i386 kompilerad den Apr 17 2009 04:25:29
<Mamarok> link777: you said it was running earlier, where does it run, on tty7?
<link777> on system monitor
<Mamarok> link777: and system monitor tells you where it is running?
<link777> Mamarok: no it just says its running and if i want to quit running it i must kill process
<Mamarok> link777: just a moment, please
<link777> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> link777: in the system monitor, there is a column called TTY, do you see that?
<link777> Mamarok: no i dont see any TTY
<Mamarok> link777: you have the application ksysguard open, don't you?
<link777> Mamarok: i dont know how to check? I see the tty now i just had to add it
<jessenation> How do I import the gpg key so I can safely upgrade to KDE 4.3 ?
<Mamarok> well, that's the information I need about apt-get
<Mamarok> link777: is there a TTY information in the apt-get line?
<link777> Mamarok: no there isnt
<jessenation> I saved it as a text file then renamed it kde43pubkey.gpg but kpackagekit does not recognize
<Mamarok> link777: ok, can you search for any other package manager there, like adept, kpackagekit or synaptic?
<link777> Mamarok: i have kpackagekit software management
<link777> Mamarok: when i try to install something i fail because its already being run or something....
<Mamarok> link777: I was asking if some of those where running and visible in the system monitor :)
<jessenation> does anyone know ?
<link777> Mamarok: cant find any
<Mamarok> link777: ok, now let's kill that stuff then, I'll tell you how to proceed, moment
<Mamarok> link777: you need to type this in a terminal: sudo killall apt-get
<Mamarok> link777: did you do this?
<link777> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> link777: any message from the terminal with that?
<Mamarok> link777: still here?
<link777> Mamarok: no i didnt get any
<Mamarok> ok, so it should be killed now, ca you run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'  now?
<link777> Mamarok: i dont think i need to because i can watch my movies now :D
<Mamarok> link777: well, that's good then, seems you just didn't have the last installation locked :)
<cypr1nus> hello, anyone using dosbox and get this error: Exit to error: CPU:GRP5:Illegal Call  7 ?
<Guest15747> Hi all! I'm searching for documentation that explain in details kubuntu boot process and boot scripts structures.. Some hint pls?
<shadeslayer> !grub | Guest15747
<ubottu> Guest15747: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest15747> Hi! no I did not lost grub. I just want to do big modification to the system
<Guest15747> I compiled a vanilla kernel from scratch
<Guest15747> as I always did in past
<Guest15747> I can run a single user mode
<shadeslayer> Guest15747: see the 2nd link
<Guest15747> but in runlevel 2 some scripts fails..
<Guest15747> did you mean the one about grub?
<shadeslayer> Guest15747: yep
<shadeslayer> !kernel | Guest15747 : also see
<ubottu> Guest15747 : also see: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Guest15747> Hmm.. Excuse me I have a bit of experience on recompiled linux kernel.. I even wrote linux drivers in past.. Now i'm searching info about kubuntu init scriprs.. Assume the kernel is OK...
<Guest15747> I mean the structure of scripts... I used old redhat system with inittab files and without udev
<Guest15747> and things was very simplier
<Guest15747> those new distros loads a lot of things
<Guest15747> lot of demons..
<shadeslayer> Guest15747: no idea on that then...i thought you meant something on grub
<Guest15747> any document about it ?
<waltzingalong> Guest15747: then your question is not kubuntu specific and you might do well searching for ubuntu init scripts
<carpii> theres a package you can install if you want red-hat style sysinit scripts
<Guest15747> ok.. So kubuntu and ubuntu init script
<Guest15747> are the same?
<shadeslayer> Guest15747: you can have a look at bootchart,lists everything loaded at boot time
<shadeslayer> Guest15747: yep
<Guest15747> ok! Great can you tell me where I can find bootchart?
<shadeslayer> Guest15747: its in the repos
<shadeslayer> !info bootchart | Guest15747
<ubottu> Guest15747: bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.1-3 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Guest15747> And can you carpii please tell me the name of the packet?
<shadeslayer> Guest15747: its bootchart, sudo apt-get install bootchart
<Guest15747> ok.. I'm going to get the bootchart! thank you a lot!
<Guest15747> fantastic!!
<shadeslayer> Guest15747: have a look at bum too
<Guest15747> thanks folks !
<Guest15747> bum?
<shadeslayer> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Guest15747> ok!!!
<Guest15747> thanks again!
<shadeslayer> no probs
<giuseppe_> scusate ma motivi personali devo abbandonarvi
<link777> hur fungerar wine egentligen?
<shadeslayer> link777: english please
<link777> sorry
<link777> shadeslayer: how do i install wine?
<link777> shadeslayer: and how does it workK?
<msichal> how to install KDe 3,5 in kubuntu jaunty
<msichal> kde 4 annoys me
<shadeslayer> link777: run sudo apt-get install wine in a terminal
<shadeslayer> !wine | link777
<ubottu> link777: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<msichal> does anyone know?
<aboSamoor> does any one know what is the package responsible for the brightness bubble in kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<msichal> i dont want to download whole cd
<msichal> how to download it and install using apt-geyt or something similiar
<jaro> Hello there. I've noticed that I can kill vim on various ubuntu based desktops - open vim, then type :e ~../ and hit <Tab> and my vim dies due to the SIGABRT. Do you have the same issue?
<cuznt> what is vim
<jaro> cuznt: vim = Vi iMproved
<cuznt> which is for?
<cuznt> i mean i cant help u
<cuznt> trying to learn smoething\
<genii> cuznt: It's a text editor
<carpii> yes jaro, same issue here on kubuntu 8.04
<cuznt> ty
<genii> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2.079-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 833 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<jaro> carpii: thanks, I'll file a bug report
<jaro> I just wanted to see whether it is some widespread issue before issuing bug report. Seems that it is.
<carpii> :/
<sheytan_> Hi there :)
<shadeslayer> hey
<sheytan_> are there packages for KDE 4.3? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: yes,RC packages are availabe
<shadeslayer> *available
<sheytan_> I was asking for the stabele release :)
<Dragnslcr> They'll be ready when they're ready
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: they will be available shortly
<sheytan_> ok, thanks :)
<waltzingalong> sheytan_: answer in the topic
<sheytan_> waltzingalong: ok, thanks :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.3 backports http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3  4.3 is up!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks
<waltzingalong> cha'ching
<Cybertinus> hello
<shadeslayer> Cybertinus: hey
<Cybertinus> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.04 inside a VirtualBox 3.0.2 virtual machine
<Cybertinus> the installation went without any problem
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there seems to be some problem....the dist-upgrade command keeps back packages
<Cybertinus> now I'm trying to install the Virtual Box Additions
<Cybertinus> the installation of them didn't had any problems
<shadeslayer> 37 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 18 to remove and 88 not upgraded.
<Cybertinus> but when I try to start X now, the resolution changes to 1280x1024 I think, but entier X is put in the top 2 inches of the screen, really cramed
<Cybertinus> anybody who knows how to solve that?
<Cybertinus> I tried the "solve X problems" thing in the Recovery mode, didn't work
<Cybertinus> I tried dpkg --reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, didn't work
<Cybertinus> I tried X -configure and use that xorg.conf file, didn't work
<Cybertinus> I'm running out of idea's :)
<shadeslayer> Cybertinus: editing xorg.conf?
<shadeslayer> !resolution | Cybertinus
<Cybertinus> shadeslayer: the default xorg.conf is completely empty
<ubottu> Cybertinus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadeslayer> Cybertinus: theres your problem
<Cybertinus> well, not completely, there are some things, but nothing is acctually configured there
<shadeslayer> Cybertinus: see last step of wiki
<floh> Hi, I wanted to install *cough
<Cybertinus> shadeslayer: you mean "Obtaining modelines from Windows program PowerStrip"? I'm not running Windows, so that is not very usefull ;) (my host OS is Gentoo LInux ;) )
<floh> Hi, I wanted to install *cough* WinXP on Debian. Unfortunatelly Pentium 3 doesn't have VT for XEN, so I cannot use XEN, right?
<ubuntu> Hi,im having troubles with the bluetooth adapter, how could I connect my cell phone as a modem?
<shadeslayer> Cybertinus: no i meant the one which says edit xorg.comf
<shadeslayer> *conf
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: dial modems are not supported in ubuntu by default
<shadeslayer> !dialup | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Cybertinus> shadeslayer: ok
<ubuntu> and I don't know what's wrong, but I can't start a PAN (Personal Area Network)
<shadeslayer> !pan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: never tried that....
<ubuntu> neither do I
<Torch> where do i get qt4.5.x with x > 0 for jaunty?
<shadeslayer> Torch: umm... kde 4.3?
<Earthwings> Riddell: nice, thanks. it seems to depend on qt-4.5.1, is that available at a convenient place as well?
<Torch> shadeslayer: not on my mirrors, apparently
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  What is the current stable version of KDE?  I think I might have accidentally upgraded to a beta version.
<shadeslayer> Torch: uh...you have to add the backports repo
<ubuntu> I've been trying to use the bluetooth adaptor, sometimes that thing is a headache
<shadeslayer> ubuntu_giant: what version are you on? 4.3 was released today as a stable version
<ubuntu> and creating a PAN on windows xp is a doddle with little pain
<Torch> shadeslayer: ouch... different repos for qt4.5.1 and kde 4.3? thats... interesting.
<shadeslayer> Torch: no..in order to have qt 4.5.1 you need KDE 4.3 i think
<Torch> shadeslayer: currently kde 4.3 is being held back by apt because it depends on 4.5.1
<Torch> (qt 4.5.1, that is)
<Riddell> Earthwings: hum, it didn't copy for some reason
<Riddell> Earthwings: you can use https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging in the mean time
<Torch> shadeslayer: obviously i'm not alone with that.
 * Earthwings looks
<shadeslayer> yeah..apt is holding baack packages
<ubuntu_giant> shadeslayer: When I get to "About KDE" it says "Version 4.2.98(KDE 4.2.98(4.3 RC3))"
<shadeslayer> ubuntu_giant: yes,you have a RC version... 4.3 was released today as a stable version...youll be updated
<mildner> is it posible to upgrade kubuntu from console in ubuntu
<Torch> mildner: sure. what do you want to do exactly?
<shadeslayer> mildner: yep
<Dragnslcr> mildner- do you mean install KDE?
<Earthwings> Riddell: alright, that works, thx :-)
<mildner> I recieved the notice kubuntu 4.3 is released but because of problems with plasma desktop I am using gnome
<shadeslayer> mildner: no problems here...
<Dragnslcr> mildner- if you have the PPA enabled, then you'll get the updated packages
<mildner> sorry what iss PPA?
<shadeslayer> gnome libs generally screw my KDE libs
<shadeslayer> !ppa | mildner
<ubottu> mildner: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mildner> is it enough to use --> sudo apt-get upgrade
<shadeslayer> mildner: dist-upgrade
<Dragnslcr> mildner- you also need the backports PPA enabled (see topic)
<Cybertinus> shadeslayer: In my /var/log/Xorg.0.log I see lines about the same error. They say: "(EE) AIGLX error: vboxvideo does not export required DRI extension" and "(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering". Could this be the reason everything is crampt in 2 inches?
<shadeslayer> Cybertinus: im off to sleep..can you please take up the issue with someone else?
<Cybertinus> shadeslayer: ok. Good night :)
<Cybertinus> I should do the same ;)
<Cybertinus> shadeslayer: thnx for your help
<phitoo_> Hello all! Just tried to upgrade to KDE 4.3 from the PPA, but aptitude upgrade just goes into a non-stop Resolving dependencies... Anyone seen that?
<Zvezdichko> Hello
<Zvezdichko> Just tried to install KDE 4.3.0 but when I restart X I get : can't find /usr/bin/startkde
<shadeslayer> phitoo_: there are currently unmet dependencies for qt 4.5.1
<phitoo_> shadeslayer: Thanks. So scratch that upgrade...
<shadeslayer> i think a line should be added in the topic
<Zvezdichko> uh? is anybody familiar with what I'm talking about?
<bhuey> how do I get the latest 4.3 kde for ubuntu easily ?
<bhuey> topic ?
<Zvezdichko> bhuey: you should add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zvezdichko> and do an upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Zvezdichko> but unfortunately the same operation completely broke my KDE :(
<Zvezdichko> can't find /ust/bin/startkde
<ghostcube> hmmm i updated to 4.3.0 right at the moment and now pure white screen after login
<ghostcube> anyone knows what this could be
<Zvezdichko> ghostcube: Same problem!
<Zvezdichko> But nobody writes here
<bobbob1016> I just updated to 4.3 and I get a white screen with the network icon and a quick access plasmoid in my upper left corner, any ideas?
<bhuey> Zvezdichko: just did that, I'm running ubuntu, btw, not kubuntu
<bhuey> there's a lot of package collisions
<bhuey> I'm tempted not to manuallly deal with this
<bobbob1016> So no idea on how to fix that?
<Zvezdichko> I don't know
<Zvezdichko> I have no KDE
<Zvezdichko> Now I use GNOME which I personally dislike :(
<toby_> Just updated to 4.3, when I log in I get a white screen and no kicker bar. Anyone else got this?
<odla> is toby_ bobbob1016 ?
<Zvezdichko> toby_: Several people here
<bobbob1016> toby_: I was just saying the same thing
<odla> probably something with ~/.kde i bet
<Zvezdichko> No
<odla> you could create a new user and see if that fixes it?
<Zvezdichko> there's no /usr/bin/startkde
<Zvezdichko> :)
<odla> oh really?
<toby_> It happens on both (old) users on my machine
<odla> maybe it would be proper to put don't upgrade to 4.3 in the topics or are kubuntu user guinea pigs?
<Zvezdichko> root@zvezdichko:/home/svetlio# /usr/bin/startkde
<Zvezdichko> bash: /usr/bin/startkde: No such file or directory
<bobbob1016> Zvezdichko: So, how do I get /usr/bin/startkde?  Just a symlink or something, right?
<Zvezdichko> it isn't a symlink
<Zvezdichko> it's the startup script that's required to run KDE
<bobbob1016> how is it generated then?
<genii> Zvezdichko: Maybe it's in /usr/local/bin
<toby_> I just made a new user, the problem is still there.
<Yuki> yeaaa
<Yuki> KDE
<Yuki> It's been a long time, my friend...
<shadowhywind> hay all, I installed kde 4.3 today, and now after I log in, it just displays the login wallpaper, and nothing else. If i do 'startx' all i get is a black screen no mouse, any ideas?
<toby_> Okay, I have to go to bed - Good luck guys. I'll check my IRC logs in the morning. Hope you fix it by then! :)
<bobbob1016> I see startkde in /usr/local/bin
<Yuki> the startx issue occurs because you have no .xinitrc
<Yuki> or any such x init file to tell it to run a windowmanager
<Yuki> beyond that, i don't have anything else to say :/
<odla> i think the kubuntu developers probably shouldn't have announced the availability of kde 4.3 packages unless they had time to thoroughly test them ... it seems they are broken
<shadowhywind> odla: oh fun!
<shadowhywind> any ideas on how to get a workin kde again? a downgrade perhaps?
<Zvezdichko> shadowhywind: We are struggling here
<odla> shadowhywind: yup ... every other minute someone is complaining about how upgrading to 4.3 broke kde
<Zvezdichko> my suggestion is to calm down and wait
<Zvezdichko> probably everything will be fixed tomorrow
<shadowhywind> *snickers*
<Zvezdichko> no need to downgrade
<Zvezdichko> just wait for somebody to fix this mess
<shadowhywind> The fun part, right before i did the upgrade I was like, It has been a while since I have done a full system backup, maybe I should do that before the install, nah! hehe
<Zvezdichko> We all know that KDE 4.3.0 is unsupported until October
<Zvezdichko> sometimes broken packages appear in Ubuntu
<Yuki> shadowhywind: lol
<Zvezdichko> probably ne need of a full backup
<odla> shadowhywind: you could always install another window manager until kde is fixed ... like openbox or something
<Zvezdichko> I've no fear about my data
<shadowhywind> *nod* I was also tempted just to upgrade to the karmic for fun, but I think I will wait till I do my backup first, hehe
<odla> shadowhywind: you could also install lxde
<shadowhywind> lxde?
<waltzingalong> lxde, openbox, yeha
<darthanubis> Yes! KDE is final
<odla> shadowhywind: it's a very lightweight desktop w/ openbox as it's window manager
<waltzingalong> !info lxde | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<waltzingalong> its*
<aleksey> привет
<waltzingalong> ouch
<Zvezdichko> HEY!
<Zvezdichko> An update!
<Zvezdichko> you need to insert two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.3 backports http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3 (you need both backports and staging PPAs) | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Zvezdichko> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<Zvezdichko> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main
<Riddell> ** note for KDE 4.3 you need both backports and staging PPAs currently
<Riddell> as Zvezdichko says
<Zvezdichko> Just added the two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zvezdichko> did and upgrade
<Zvezdichko> KDE 4.3 still won't load
<Earthwings> Riddell: that was a really smooth upgrade, great work :)
<Zvezdichko> There's no /usr/bin/startkde script
<stealth-> whats the kde burning app called again?
<stealth-> *cd burning
<phh> k3b
<Earthwings> stealth-: k3b?
<BluesKaj> Zvezdichko, after adding the repos did you , sudo aptitude upgrade  ?
<stealth-> yeah, thats it, thanks guys
<Earthwings> Zvezdichko: it is part of kdebase-workspace-bin
<Zvezdichko> I use apt-get upgrade
<Zvezdichko> I'll see
<Earthwings> Zvezdichko: apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace-bin
<Zvezdichko> I have no kdebase-workspace installed
<Earthwings> Zvezdichko: me neither
<Zvezdichko> Startkde script appeared in /usr/bin
<Zvezdichko> restarting X to see what happened
<Granada25> hola a todos
<pein> hello
<genii> !es | Granada25
<ubottu> Granada25: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Granada25> sorry
<pein> i have a problem when i'm trying to install kde 4.3 on my ubuntu (jaunty)
<pein> http://pastebin.com/m11b688a1
<Chuso> hi, I have just upgraded to kde 4.3 and something went wrong. After login in kdm, it only display the cursor and a black background (no icons)
<darthanubis> Yeah there are packages held back
<darthanubis> I think they are stilll updating the repos
<darthanubis> my install or upgrade was borked because of kde-icons-oxygen package
<Zvezdichko> much thanks! KDE now loads again
<bdgraue> darthanubis: try   sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_all.deb
<bdgraue> darthanubis: if this was the package
<bdgraue> darthanubis: and after that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pein> I can't install kde 4.3 on my ubuntu any help (error message http://pastebin.com/m11b688a1)
<||ugh> To whom ever figured out that staging was needed for 4.3, thanks, I was in the middle of writing a problem report!
<darthanubis> bdgraue: wish I had of asked first insstead of lettign it remove everything. now there are many dependency errors
<bdgraue> darthanubis: sudo apt-get -f install     may help
<||ugh> darthanubis, go check out the http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3 page, they added a line that add the missing bits.
<bdgraue> ||ugh: he had an other problem in first place :)
<darthanubis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main
<darthanubis> must be that line
<darthanubis> where that come from?
<Riddell> pein: can you paste  apt-cache policy kde  ?
<bdgraue> pein: try install kde-core instead
<||ugh> Don't know, but it's fixed my issues with the new system.
<Riddell> darthanubis: I added it
<bobbob1016> Zvezdichko: So what did you do to fix the white screen?
<pein> Riddell : http://pastebin.com/d1328fb9e
<Riddell> pein: try adding the staging archive to /etc/apt/sources.list  (see updated story on kubuntu.org)
<Riddell> pein: and it's called "kde-full" now so try installing that
<pein> thank you  my problem is solved now :)
<Riddell> phew
 * genii feeds Riddell some cookies for sustenance
<wers> is there a way to install vanilla kde 4.3? if so, how?
<Riddell> wers: what do you want vanilla about it?
<wers> Riddell, i prefer a minimalistic kde install
<wers> Riddell, and oh. It's an honor to talk to you =)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hey,can you tell me where i can find the svn of webkitkde
#kubuntu 2009-08-05
<maribel> Hello, everyone. I just (made the mistake of) upgrading to KDE 4.3 and now my system is foobared...
<maribel> Upun login, I get a crash window saying that KDE workspace (or something like that) crashed. I click OK and then all I see is a black screen
<maribel> I cannot even access the intervia via the terminal
<maribel> it's completely broken
<maribel> What can I do?
<wers> i'm on ubuntu withtout the kde desktop installed. i already added the backports and staging PPAs. what packages do I install to get kde 4.3?
<shadeslayer> wers: kubuntu-desktop
<wers> shadeslayer, thanks. if I install kde-core instead, will that give me a vanilla kde 4.3?
<pein> bonne nuit à tous et merci encore Riddell :-)
<maribel> According to "sudo apt-get upgrade", the following packages have been kept back: kde-printer-applet, kdebase-plasma, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-data, kdeedu, kdegames, kdm, koffice-kde4, konqueror, kopete and kstars. Maybe it means somehting
<shadeslayer> wers: the kubuntu-desktop package brings everything in
<wers> shadeslayer, yep. but if I just want kde 4.3 without the kubuntu touch, will kde-core give me the vanilla kde 4.3?
<shadeslayer> wers: never tried that before..so no idea if it will work...
<Riddell> wers: well kde-full is the kde selection of packages.  it's no more minimalist than kubuntu-desktop though
<Riddell> maribel: do a dist-upgrade
<maribel> Riddell: THank you! Unfortunately even the networking is broken :( I'l fighting with networkmanager and other commands to get it to work and run that command
<wers> Riddell, oh. so it's kde-full instead of kde-core now? okay. I'll try kde-full first before kubuntu-desktop to see the diff between vanilla and kubuntu :)
<Riddell> wers: kde-core is a minimal selection of packages, kde-full is everything in the KDE selection.  kubuntu-desktop is everything in the kubuntu selection
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we need staging ppas too? can you provide the link?
<bobbob1016> So I got my kde loading again by adding that other repo, but now all my settings are gone, no panels, I added one, but it is blank, and I cant get it to the bottom where I had it before.
<shadeslayer> nm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: see kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> yeah...saw that :)
<shadeslayer> yayy....upgrade underway :)
<shadeslayer> now to wait for 4hrs
<||ugh> packages "kde kdeedu kstars" fail to happily install as libindi0_0.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb fails due to "overwrite `/usr/bin/indiserver', which is also in package indi"...
<tommy_> does anyone know the name i need to type to apt-get java EE
<tommy_> ?
<cuznt> !java ee
<||ugh> tommy_, try "apt-cache search java"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java ee
<snerge> hello, I was upgrading my 9.04 with kde 4.2 to kde 4.3 rc3  from the backports and it dit not complete, now I am having dependency nightmare, is there anyway I can "start over" ? thanks
<tommy_> tried that couldnt find it
<phitoo_> I just added the staging line and did aptitude safe-upgrade. I still get repeating lines of Resolving dependencies. dist-upgrade is oK though.
<phitoo_> But I am surprised that I will be using 153MB more than with 4.2.2.
<phitoo_> That's seems awfully huge!
<tommy_> if not how would i go about installing it from the bin file on a command line? im new to linux.
<phh> phitoo_: you installed a debug version no ?
<||ugh> snerge, go to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3 as the instructions have changed.
<snerge> ugh, tnx will do because right now I'm using ircii and links2 kinda awfull to debug hehe
<||ugh> tommy_, what exact distro of Linux are you running?
<tommy_> im running 9.04 server edition on the machine i need to install it on
<phitoo_> phh: not that i know of..
<tommy_> so no GUI
<||ugh> tommy_, I have that, just a sec.
<tommy_> thanks :)
<snerge> ugh, I was missing the staging line, looking better already, tnx
<||ugh> tommy_, my _guess_ is that you need sun-java6-jre and related packages.  Note the word... GUESS.
<tommy_> uugh
<tommy_> what about installing it from the bin file provided by sun?
<||ugh> Urgh, when kde 4.3.0 starts plasma crashes!  Urgh...
<||ugh> tommy_, you can likely install all of sun-java6-* and get something that works for your task.  Try it, you can always un-install.
<tommy_> i guess
<Rouser> Is wine compatible with the latest version of Kubuntu?
<tommy_> thanks for your help :)
<Rouser> it's installed, and it seems like it sort of works, but i'm getting an error when i try to browse the virtual C:
<Rouser> However, I can still edit the virtual registry, etc
<Rouser> just can't run anything
<snerge> Rouser, maybe you could try deleting wine settings in your home directory and start over ?
<Rouser> how should i go about that? winecfg and set to default?
<Rouser> i tried that for the drives, dunno if that's what you're talking about though
<snerge> Rouser, that is what I would try
<corey_> sorry to interrupt... how do i switch from kde to gnome
<Rouser> Corey_, should be an option at the login screen
<myself> how do i make all the windiws in KDE bouncy like in GNOME
<snerge> corey_ at your login screen, you should have "Session" somewhere
<myself> corey_ are u from LF
<corey_> whats lf
<myself> a thing :)
<corey_> lol
<corey_> how do u color your stuff
<myself> do u know how to make the windows bouncy in KDE like u can in gnome corey
<snerge> Rouser I do not remember the exact directory but I would delete every .wine* in my home directory
<corey_> um not really... i dont know how to make windows bouncy at all lol
<corey_> i think its in desktop effects
<myself> its a thing
<corey_> wait
<corey_> maby
<myself> yea
<myself> i dled it for gnome
<myself> but how do i do it in KDE
<corey_> go to you system settings
<corey_> u there
<myself> yea
<corey_> k go to desktop
<myself> ooooooooo
<corey_> try in there
<myself> i dont think i t got it
<myself> i gotta dl something
<corey_> o
<corey_> hmm
<myself> ioh wait
<myself> it got it
<myself> i found it :D
<corey_> kool glad i could help
<myself> you're my friend
<Rouser> I think that did it
<Rouser> thanks so much
<Rouser> I'm switching from ubuntu, so I'm still new to some of the changes, didn't know if a KDE interface or this version might screw with it, but recreating the folders manually worked like a charm
<corey_> bye thanks
<bobbob1016> How can I get kde to stop drawing the background and let compiz do it?  I had it working in 4.2.4 by changing a line in my plasma-appletsrc file to 0,0,0,0 but that does not seem to work anymore...
<maribel> Whoa, KDE 4.3 looks really nice. Thank you very for packaging it for Jaunty!!
<Riddell> you're welcome maribel
<lninjox> sorry to be a bother but where can i get a list of channels i will bookmark it thanx
<Riddell> lninjox: I don't think freenode let you get a list of all the channels
<lninjox> oh maybe start with freenode then?
<||ugh> Is anyone else having plasma crash on startup?
<phitoo_> Strange. If I use apt-get I get 154MB extra. If use aptitude I get 166MB less used. Apparently with aptitude all the boost libraries are being deleted.
<luis__> can somebody helpme pls i just can open my memory phone
<sep1318> i just upgraded to 4.3 and lost my entire desktop. background, panel, ability to right-click...
<odla_> sep1318: did you have backports and staging PPAs in your sources.lst?
<sep1318> yeah, i think so.
<luis__> i mean i want to get some data from the memory chhip from my cel so i got this device where i place the memory chip and then hook it onto the pc but it appear this: mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<luis__> how do i fix this help pls
<sep1318> luis__: you're trying to manually mount it? you need to create the mount point first. just make the directory.
<luis__> how
<luis__> i dont know
<luis__> i never need that before
<luis__> but ok
<luis__> just tell me how
<odla_> does the kubuntu installer allow resizing of ntfs?
<luis__> it use to be fine
<luis__> can u guide me pls to do so sep1318?
<LadyNikon> luis__: please use complete sentences
<luis__> iam talking 2 sep
<luis__> txs
<luis__> lady
<LadyNikon> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<luis__> dont like it dont read it lady
<LadyNikon> luis__: you dont have to be rude.
<LadyNikon> its considered spamming and you can get kicked from the channel.
<luis__> thats is what ur doing with me lady
<luis__> being rude
<luis__> and i dont like it
<luis__> son do not complain
<Riddell> luis__: ok stop this
<luis__> and stop being rude lady
<shadowhywind> hay all, I know kde 4.3 is broken at the moment, just wondering if anyone had any updates yet, I know there are two lines to add, but that still didn't work. Just wondering if there is a second fix yet?
<LadyNikon> !mount > luis__
<ubottu> luis__, please see my private message
<LadyNikon> i forgot to add your name the last time.
<odla_> is there a way to resize ntfs from a kubuntu cd?
<sep1318> shadowhywind: what's this bug?
<aliendoggie> hi! i have upgraded kde 4.3 from "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main" and now I have a blank white desktop. kwin is working thou. any ideas how to fix/ where to ask questions?
<sep1318> aliendoggie: that's my problem too!
<aliendoggie> ok. welcome to the club then
<sep1318> hehe w00t
<bobbob1016> aliendoggie, sep1318: Solved... http://www.kubuntu.org/  add *both* repos
<bobbob1016> then finish the upgrade, might have to login via terminal
<sep1318> thanx bobbob1016
<aliendoggie> bobbob1016, i am on 8.10
<bobbob1016> shadowhywind: It worked for me
<aliendoggie> bobbob1016, are you on 8.10 as the site says it is only for 9.04
<bobbob1016> aliendoggie: No
<sep1318> ah, I don't have the staging PPA
<bobbob1016> I use jaunty
<aliendoggie> me too
<aliendoggie> so you need staging on 8.10 too?
<bobbob1016> aliendoggie: No...  Jaunty = 9.04, you said you run 8.10 which is Intrepid
<aliendoggie> bobbob1016, ok. me bad :)
<aliendoggie> thanks for the help
<bobbob1016> aliendoggie: Add it, it should work since the reason you need both repos is that some files are only 1 of the repos
<aliendoggie> bobbob1016, oh i see.. they have lots of qt4 goodies updated...
<aliendoggie> I also have to report another problem. If I leave kde working for long hours (overnight) it seriously degrade in performance. I have to respart plasma-desktop. Is it a "known feature"?
<aliendoggie> in top i have plasma-desktop 45% and sometimes python eating the rest CPU ( i guess the python from the plasma widget?)
<gwhipple> my dist-upgrade today wants to remove packages that look necessary (??)
<Riddell> aliendoggie: I had memory leaks with plasma in the past but 4.3 doesn't have any such problems for me
<Riddell> gwhipple: you have to tell us what (pastebin best)
<aliendoggie> Riddell, thanks! i really hope 4.3 got rid of those problems
<aliendoggie> bobbob1016, thanks for your help.
<gwhipple> Riddell: i think it's because i have the 4.3 repos in my sources list i just checked website and will add correct lines to sources.list ... see if that fixes it
<bobbob1016> How can I get kde 4.3 not to draw a background so compiz can?
<gorgonzola> bobbob016 pardon my ignorance but why would you want ot do that?
<gorgonzola> bobbob1016 pardon my ignorance but why would you want ot do that?
<bobbob1016> gorgonzola: So I can get different wallpapers on each desktop
<bobbob1016> gorgonzola: I found the option via zooming out, but I want the same plasmids, just different backgrounds, prefer not to set each up 5 times
<gorgonzola> aaaah. what you need is to set up different "activities", bobbob1016
<gorgonzola> bobbob1016. unfortunately, i only know that in kde, you can configure the desktop independently for different activities, with background, plasma dashboard, and widgets and panels by setting activities, but i don't know the details.
<gorgonzola> bobbob1016: oh, you already know that. nevermind me then. good luck!
<gorgonzola> bobbob1016: did you try the option "use separate dashboard" off?
<bobbob1016> gorgonzola: I think activities seem to be more like spaces in OSX if you know what those are.  I cant seem to get it to be different wallpapers, do I need kwin effects too?
<bobbob1016> yeah, activities are not the same, I want to rotate my compiz cube and see different wallpapers on each face, not switch activities
<bobbob1016> I used to change a setting in plasma-appletsrc to 0,0,0,0 and it would stop drawing the desktop, but it doesnt do that anymore
<gorgonzola> bobbob1016: mmm, you are right. what you want is a little less overkill than activivties. but i don't know how to do it, or if its ewven possible. sorry :(
<bobbob1016> Yeah, thanks for trying and not doing the cliche *use kwin instead* line
<myself> is there a way to minimize pidgin to tray in kubuntu
<Guest93941> hi im having  a problem with my ubuntu system. I was forced to upgrade via synaptic package manager and after i updated my x-server crashed with conflicted nvidia drivers (i installed drivers from nvidia's site). Can someone show me how to restore my x-server and delete the nvidia drivers that is installed?
<noren> hello all, need some advise !!
<noren> i want to store  Large chunk of movies on a single partition which partition format is suitable for that
<Guest93941> doesnt matter which partition
<Guest93941> i have a ntfs partition
<Guest93941> for my data storage
<Guest93941> because its detectable by linux and windows
<Guest93941> =)
<noren> is xfs better than ntfs for the same
<Guest93941> im not aware of xfs. i mean its data storage right..? what does it matter what partition u use. in the windows environment ntfs is considered good so why not
<Guest93941> its not like ur going to have a much significant portion of ur partition available for data storage
<BluesKaj> noren , doesn't matter , it's storage
<Guest93941> as long as things are compatible ur good to go =)
<Guest93941> so i picked ntfs
<Guest93941> blueskaj
<Guest93941> i have a problem t.T
<libervisco> hm I upgraded to 4.3 final and kdm says invalid session type then boots me to fluxbox O_O
<noren> BluesKaj: i read somewhere to use the other partition if u are going to read for that partition repeatdly like a file server or so ??
<Guest93941> then use the other partition
<Guest93941> with partitions u cant go wrong
<Guest93941> jus stay away from fat32
<Guest93941> lol
<BluesKaj> noren , well some say there's advantages to seperate partitions for data but I've never seen any advantages.
<Guest93941> the advantage is that in case ur operating system screws up
<Guest93941> u will not risk losing the data if its on seperate partition
<Guest93941> which is in my case
<Guest93941> and i need help with my ubuntu plz someone help
<Guest93941> T.T
<noren> whats ur prob Guest93941
<BluesKaj> Guest93941, have you tried uninstalling the proprietary nvidia driver that you downloaded from their site. You should go with the default nvidia driver recommended by kubuntufor your card
<Guest93941> yes
<Guest93941> i use ubuntu
<Guest93941> i want to use the default driver now
<BluesKaj> same
<Guest93941> but how do i get rid of the driver i downlaoded
<Guest93941> and installed
<Guest93941> my x-server literally crashed
<Guest93941> and im on some back up x-server
<Guest93941> because compiz-fusion is not working no more
<Guest93941> i want to restore everything delete the nvidia drievrs and install the default ubuntu nvidia drivers
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> see i tested all the nice looks and all, i realized it just slows my pc when I have all the nice fancy things going, Kubuntu seems amazing, but my system is problematic
<Guest93941> yea it is problematic
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> of course thats the beauty of costumization
<Guest93941> but it works for my needs
<Guest93941> i dont do anything major on this pc
<Guest93941> lol
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> lol did you see my thread?
<Guest93941> but how do i delete the original drivers
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3105539.0
<Guest93941> no i did not see
<FloodBotK1> Guest93941: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noren> Guest93941 just reboot and get into the recovery mode from there chose the fix the display
<Guest93941> what will that do
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> check my thread
<Guest93941> i have no experience in linux
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> my pc doesnt start
<Guest93941> LOL
<Guest93941> srsly?
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> ok when you reboot your machine, when its booting it tells you to press (i believe is esc) for different startup
<Guest93941> oh damn
<noren> Guest93941 : restore ur default display config
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> you press whatever it tells you
<Guest93941> i have a triple boot setup here
<BluesKaj> find the folder that the contains the downloaded driver , cd to it in the terminal , then sudo dpkg -r nameofdriver .. I assume you installed it with Gdebi installer option
<Guest93941> so i believe grub comes up first
<Guest93941> blueskaj thats the problem...i deleted the package that contains the downloaded driver -_-
<Guest93941> and i dont remember what driver i isntalled
<Guest93941> *-)
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> then its going to give you a menu with different builds and options, if you go all the way down, it has a fix x option
<Guest93941> the file i used to install the driver...i deleted it..
<BluesKaj> what graphics card , Guest93941 ?
<Guest93941> evga gtx 280
<Guest93941> nvidia card
<Guest93941> i went on file browser and searched nvidia
<Guest93941> i get a lot of files with this id
<Guest93941> 185.18.14
<FloodBotK1> Guest93941: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest93941> i think thats the driver
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> can you get in konsole?
<Guest93941> u mean terminal?
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> yeah
<Guest93941> yes im using ubuntu right now its on a back up x-server thing
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guest93941> ok
<Guest93941> a setup came up
<Guest93941> use kernel framebuffer device interface yes or no?
<rmrfslash> I'm receiving an error trying to upgrade to KDE 4.3 :(
<rmrfslash> I made it to KDE 4.3 RC3... but I just tried doing the final upgrade and I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m2718da60
<cjae> how do I properly save a GPG key via cli (for kde 4.3)?
<cjae> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<BluesKaj> Guest93941, copy and paste this command to a terminal : sudo dpkg -r NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.31
<ramon> hi all...
<ramon> I've bought a HP notebook and i'm in trouble with some configuration like te sound and the "FN" kes
<ramon> could anybody help me?
<ramon> anyone?
<LadyNikon> ramon: patience..
<LadyNikon> if you dont find any answeres here try the forums
<LadyNikon> or .. you could do that.
<cjae> oops, s/gpg/pgp
<cjae> !curl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curl
<cjae> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.18.2-8ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 205 kB, installed size 316 kB
<coppro> Hello, is there anywhere to download a kubuntu jaunty DVD? I can only find ubuntu ones
<bobbob1016> Can anyone suggest a strigi frontend apart from Alt+F2?
<shadowhywind> hay all, I tried to install kde 4.3, my issue was that kubuntu-desktop was not installed, So I installed the package, managed to log in, but now plasma/plasma-desktop wont start, any ideas?
<noquinho> hi friends! please help! how can i do to save my visual effects ? Everytime when i turn on my pc, the compiz is not working again
<amason_> noquinho: your using compiz or kwin ?
<noquinho> compiz
<aran> 大家好
<amason_> hmm not sure sorry. I usually just use kwin with desktop effects enabled
<aran> 都在忙啥呢？
<amason_> aran: _en sorry
<noquinho> everytime when i turn on my pc, i need go to sistem, preferences, aparence, and visual effects
<amason_> noquinho: well if your using compiz that won't help
<noquinho> and then click on normal, or extra effects
<amason_> that will turn kwin on
<amason_> and effects kwin settings
<amason_> but if your using compiz
<amason_> that won't work
<noquinho> i am not sure
<chris> On kde-4.3, the knetworkmanager icon always shows disconnected, even though its not
<chris> anyone seen this also?
<dustin> wut
<darthanubis> chris: only on my laptop's wifi connection. but on this desktop all is well
<chris> darthnubi: yeh - this is on my laptop's wifi
<cjae> ok is there packages being held back  for kde 4.3 right now?
<cjae> cause I am now on windows since my kubuntu install appears to be broken
<cjae> I used the ppa. repo and installed the pgp key and did sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<cjae> and now the kde crash handler appears upon login
<cjae> and using sudo aptitude safe-upgrade from tty1 shows there are some packages being held back
<cjae> are they broken or have I simply used a bad method to install them?
<cjae> or are they still building?
<cjae> anyone
<Novice> whats the best way to change usplash on jaunty?
<Novice> Tried using SUM but all the files on kdelook are not .so files
<dhong> hello, my plasma costs 100% cpu, anyone knowns why
<bhuey> what's the best way of installing the new kde 4.3 packages in regular ubuntu ? just wait ?
<sebr> Anyone having trouble installing 4.3 packages?
<sebr>   kdepimlibs5: Conflicts: libkholidays4 (< 4:4.2.90) but 4:4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2 is to be installed
<sebr>   kdepimlibs5-dev: Depends: kdepimlibs5 (= 4:4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2) but 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1 is to be installed
<aliendoggie> hi. in 4.3 kubuntu I select folder view in "desktop activity" and plasma crashes. the correspondent widget does not work too. any ideas?
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm having an issue with KMail (KDE 4.2 backport packages on a 8.10 system).  Recently it's been periodically jumping the tracks and eating up my entire CPU occasionally.  Now, it's doing it every time I try to start it, even after a fresh reboot.
<Crell> It jumps to 80% CPU or more, the system slows to a crawl, and the program never actually opens.
<Crell> (80% as reported by top.)
<Crell> Any suggestions on what to do to make it behave?
<Crell> Hm, correction, it's 80% of memory.
<NutCobbler> Crell. I am just curious. How much memory do you have in your computer, and how much mail do you have in your client?
<Crell> 2 GB RAM, Thinkpad T61 laptop.
<Crell> And the main account is an IMAP account, which does have 2+ gigs in it across many many folders.
<Crell> But it's been like that for a long time without this issue, and it's on a 100BaseT ethernet to the mail server.
<Crell> If I run Kmail from the command line, it does the same thing and eventually times out.  The last message is: *** glibc detected *** kmail: realloc(): invalid next size: 0x083235b8 ***
<Crell> Which is only mostly greek to me. :-)
<kalp> i am not getting run command on ALT+F2. what is the solution?
<Crell> Hm.  Then when I run it a second time, I get this:
<Crell> Communication problem with  "kmail" , it probably crashed.
<Crell> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blockedthe reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<FloodBotK1> Crell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kalp> i am not getting run command on ALT+F2. what is the solution?
<NutCobbler> Crell. What does the bug tracking/wanted feature tracker say about Kmail? It could just be that the maintainer needs to accomodate larger datasets. The maintainer may need to pick up Knuth's book on sorting and searching to read the chapters on offline information handling.
<Crell> NutCobbler: But my dataset has not changed in size by a noticeable amount recently.
<kalp> Dolphin opens in fullscreen mode by default. how do i change it?
<Crell> It started just fine 4 hours ago.
<kalp> i am not getting run command on ALT+F2. what is the solution?
<kalp> Dolphin opens in fullscreen mode by default. how do i change it?
<NutCobbler> Crell: I'd communicate with the primary maintainer of the program to find what bug or limitation you are hitting. Check to see if they are aware of the problem.
<NutCobbler> I think I heard that IMAP is a new feature to Kmail....
<Crell> I am not yet convinced it's a kmail bug specifically.
<Crell> ...
<Crell> IMAP has been supported by KMail since there's been a KMail.
<kalp> Dolphin opens in fullscreen mode by default. how do i change it?
<Crell> I've been using it for 6 years.
<kalp> i am not getting run command on ALT+F2. what is the solution?
<wuzei> kalp: there are a billion reasons this can happen
<wuzei> have you checked if your shortcuts are setup properly?
<kalp> wuzei: yes
<Crell> Ah, it finally gave me a proper crash message.
<kalp> wuzei: i had to change it to sum other, now it works
<kalp> Dolphin opens in fullscreen mode by default. how do i change it?
<wuzei> kalp: sounds like your f2 key is borked, either due to hardware, or software (keyboard layout?)
<kalp> wuzei: how do i find out the layout?
<kalp> wuzei: originally its std american, dont kno if sumthin changed it
<Sickling> Out of curiosity, does anyone here know if linux can support a logitech usb mouse?
<Crell> I don't see why it wouldn't.  A USB mouse is a USB mouse is a USB mouse.
<dwidmann> Sickling: supports mine just fine
 * Crell has been usin ryears.
<Sickling> Ok, thanks
<Crell> bah,   Using logitech mice for years.
<Sickling> I must have done something wrong when trying to install it
<ShockValue> anyone know if flash works in Arora yet?
<frapell> wow... the new KDM login :D :D
<frapell> is a delight
<frapell> great work :D
<horison> a
<shadeslayer> a clean and non problematic upgrade for me :)
<frapell> yup
<shadeslayer> some of the updates are still coming through tho...like qt ones
<horison> um, anyone can tell me where to register into this irc?
<shadeslayer> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<dwidmann> ShockValue: supposedly it should work with it if you compiled with Qt 4.5.x
<horison> k
<horison> tq obutto
<horison> em, ubottu
<wers> what config folders do i delete to have fresh kde 4.3 configs? when I started for the first time, plasma is messed up
<wers> i already tried deleting .kde
<shadeslayer> wers: ~/.kde
<wers> already did that
<wers> any other folders?
<shadeslayer> wers: dont think so....
<shadeslayer> wers: try adding a new user and reproducing the problem
<wers> okayy
<ShockValue> bah.. arora plays flash stuff fine, but still no sound.. just like the rest of my damn browsers
<Daskreech> wers: Any progress?
<wers> how do I remove all kubuntu (4.3) packages? i want to install only kde-full to have a vanilla kde instead
<ShockValue> ive tried firefox, konq and arora now
<wers> Daskreech, i think, that's really the default configuration
<shadeslayer> wers: how about rekonq?
<shadeslayer> oops
<wers> and it doesnt work well for my small screen (12")
<shadeslayer> ShockValue: tried rekonq?
<shadeslayer> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<ShockValue> shadeslayer: no, is there any reason it would play flash better than anything else?
<Daskreech> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Daskreech> try that site ^^^ pyschocats
<shadeslayer> ShockValue: well i get sound in rekonq,and all other browsers
<wers> shadeslayer, great! i can do that on kde right? i dont have to switch to gnome while doing that? hehe
<shadeslayer> wers: uh...yes you have to...
<wers> okay brb
<wers> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Daskreech> wers: You can drop t a VT
<wers> Daskreech, huh? hehe
<wers> sorry i didnt get that
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: do you compile software?
<wers> i'm currently doing sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data
<shadeslayer> !tty | wers
<ubottu> wers: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Yes
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: can you tell me whats wrong in : http://pastebin.ca/1518810
<Daskreech> wers: That was for KDe3
<wers> ah yes shadeslayer . but i'm doing some work as wel. hehe
<wers> hmm
<wers> Daskreech, which one is?
<wers> then i'm doing sudo apt-get install kde-full now
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: need it for the svn version of rekonq
<Daskreech> wers: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<wers> haha. i dont see aysiu in the forums anymore
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: I'm guessing you did an apt-get build-depends webkitkde already ?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: i need it for the SVN version of rekonq
<ibrar> Is there any way to unplug USB Modem
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: rekonq keeps crashing because i havent updated the webkitkde package to the latest svn one
<Daskreech> ibrar: Should be in the Device Plasmoid
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Right and I'm asking if you installed the webkitkde source dependencies?
<ibrar> Daskreech: I need some kind of command to unplug and replug again
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: E: Invalid operation build-depends
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: try build-dep
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: hold on....i need to add the source URL's
<ibrar> I have a kernel Module and whenever I install it give error
<ibrar> insmod: error inserting '/home/ibrar/Desktop/zte/usr/local/bin/ztemtEVDO/ztemt.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<ibrar> any help?
<Daskreech> update your module
<ibrar> I cannot, I have downlod from zte site
<ibrar> is there any way to check on whcich version this kernel module will work
<ofv> after upgrading jaunty to kde 4.3 there is no desktop.
<Anarch> My microphone stopped working when I upgraded to Hardy, and has never worked since.  Googling and Cuilling haven't found The Clue yet.  Any recommended HOWTOs or documents for somebody who doesn't know what 'PCM' stands for but likes the command line?
<shadeslayer> ofv: see topic
<ofv> on startup a message box complaining about akonadi and libqt4-sqt (i think) appeared for a moment and then went away.
<Daskreech> ibrar: I woud guess ask the makers?
<ofv> shadeslayer: i have both backports and stagin and did an apt-get upgrade
<ofv> what more is required?
<shadeslayer> ofv: apt-get dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<ofv> shadeslayer: just upgrade
<shadeslayer> ofv: then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a tty
<ofv> shadeslayer: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ofv>  
<shadeslayer> ofv: this is an updated sources.list?
<ofv> i think so. did a apt-get update several times on the last hour.
<shadeslayer> ofv: hmm...you could try deledting ~/.kde ..... but thatll restore all the settings
<ofv> i'll see. loggin off now. thanks shadeslayer.
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: somebody at #kde told me to get kdelibs from the trunk :)
<ofv> shadeslayer: renaming .kde to something else and rebooting did the trick. thanks!
<shadeslayer> ofv: no probs :)
<nacho_> hi
<nacho_> i have a problem here, and i was looking for it but i can't find help
<nacho_> i need some guide
<nacho_> my pc restarts when i am watching fullscreen flash video on the web
<shadeslayer> nacho_: whats the problem>
<nacho_> it just shutdown
<shadeslayer> nacho_: what browser?
<nacho_> firefox
<shadeslayer> nacho_: is this problem present in another browser such as arora,rekonq,or konqueror?
<nacho_> i didnt try that
<tbryant> How do I upgrade to KDE 4.3 in Kubuntu 9.04?
<Elirips> tbryant: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<Elirips> what stands PPA for?
<tbryant> Elirips: thanks, I thought it needed the default "backports".
<Elirips> tbryant: yw. I just need to finish my coffee and read the paper, then I'll install it too :)
<nacho_> shadeslayer: it shutdown even whit konqueror
<inanimate> So what network management app is being used these days in Jaunty with 4.3?
<Anarch> In KMix, many switches toggle between dark red and pink, or brown and yellow.  Which means on & which means off?
<tbryant> Upgrading to 4.3, pretty excited. Be back later, thanks again, Elirips.
<inanimate> Originally it was knetworkmanager, that was dropped in favor of the plasmoid, now the plasmoid is broken (#201429) and somebody is saying knetworkmanager is the new thing to use again?
<nacho_> i have a problem
<nacho_> and i cant find the solution
<nacho_> my laptop shutsdown when i open flash video on fullscreen
<shadeslayer> nacho_: hmm
<Elirips> nacho_: shutdown? or crash?
<nacho_> shutdown
<nacho_> just starts shuting down
<plagueusr> does anyone know the name of the ubuntu server?
<amason_> what do you mean _the_ ubuntu server? do you mean the LTS release ?
<plagueusr> welltihis is  #kubuntu waht is the "ubuntu" one?
<nacho_> have a problem , my laptop shuts down when i open fullscreen flash, somebody help please haha
<plagueusr> dont open it :P
<amason_> haha
<amason_> nacho_: is your computer getting too hot ?
<nacho_> i dont know
<nacho_> dont think so
<nacho_> is new
<nacho_> lol
<nacho_> is there like a screensaver or something ??
<nacho_> i was thinking maybe is something like that
<nacho_> but didnt find out where to change that
<nacho_> or maybe not,
<amason_> nacho_: what graphics card is in there ?
<amason_> nacho_: there isn't a whole lot of stuff that can cause a machine to turn off
<nacho_> let me see
<amason_> even kernel panics don't shut the machine down
<nacho_> i am watching the processes now
<nacho_> and theres something named xorg that is running by the root and its eating memory
<amason_> pastebin the contents of sudo lspci
<Novice> How do I change login screen?
<amason_> nacho_: ignore that.
<nacho_> ok
<amason_> its not really eating memory, top lies.
<HollowPoint> nacho are you running compiz or compositing by any chance?
<HollowPoint> Novice: what version of Kubuntu are you running and what do you want to change it to?
<nacho_> 0:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<nacho_> yeah compiz is for default i think
<Novice> HollowPoint: 9.04 just want different image
<mbnoimi> what the different between kdesu and kdesudo ?
<HollowPoint> kdesu runs the command as root, kdesudo runs it with root privileges but AS the user
<HollowPoint> Novice, it should be in system settings, I've never had much luck with it to be honest, but then I've never been that bothered to muck around with it
<mbnoimi> HollowPoint: thanks
<nacho_> HollowPoint: it can be compiz the problem?
<mbnoimi> I tried to kdesudo dolphin but I got: "Couldn't not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: the name org,k... not provided by any .service file"
<mbnoimi> I tried to kdesudo dolphin but I got: "Couldn't not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: the name org,k... not provided by any .service file"
<bhuey> I just tried to use the backport for 4.3 and it's got a lot of conflict. I'm doing this against the regular ubuntu and not kubuntu
<bhuey> any suggestions ?
<HollowPoint> bhuey, stop trying to do that
<HollowPoint> simply "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<HollowPoint> then if it is already running 4.3 (It may well be by now) then simply do apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade and you'll find yourself running 4.3
<aboSamoor> kde 4.3 is still not available for karmic and special ppa ?
<kalp> what is xserver?
<shadeslayer> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<shadeslayer> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kalp> my system is shuting down as core temp is exceeding limit. where is this limit set?
<Cybertinus> kalp: in the CPU itself
<Cybertinus> at what them does it shut down?
<kalp> whats better in the new amarok? i found the earlier one much better.
<Cybertinus> temp*
<kalp> i think 95 or 100 dec C
<Cybertinus> yeah, that is in the CPU itself
<Cybertinus> you've got a cooling problem in your computer, you need to fix that
<kalp> Cybertinus: yes i kno but its a problem with this model of laptop
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.3 backports http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Riddell> hi tackat
<tackat> hi Riddell
<kalp> Cybertinus: the batter goes bust in a year coz of the temp, now i run it without batter
<Riddell> ** If you installed KDE 4.3 using the staging PPA you can remove that now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok thanks :)
<kalp> Cybertinus: battery
<Cybertinus> kalp: that sound like the manufacturer of the laptop really screwed up :). What do they say about it when you contact them about this problem?
<kalp> Cybertinus: they simply say its heating up normal, its an AMD procesor, so its expected, they say dont keep the laptop on ur lap!!!
<kalp> Cybertinus: i m planning to stick sum heat sinks externally
<Cybertinus> that sucks if the manufacturer tells you that :/
<kalp> Cybertinus: welcome to india, its compaq if u r curious
<kalp> Cybertinus: i was askin abt xserver coz, earlier i had nvidia xserver settings which showed me the temp setting and now the prog is not running
<apparle> hi guys
<kalp> Cybertinus: want to kno more? this is a 64 processor but the OS they installed was 32 bit and they dont even have 64bit drivers for the hardware on their website!!
<kalp> Cybertinus: but with linix, no probs, all works fine in 64 bit
<Cybertinus> yeah, linux is ready for 64 bit for years now :)
<Liv> hi
<Liv> is here somebody who can help me with the eth0 configuration?
<Liv> i get the message: eth0 unmanaged and unknown host by ping google.com
<Liv> oh and by ping ipadress i get: unreachable network
<Liv> anyone?
<bhuey> HollowPoint: it just has the 4.2 packages now
<bhuey> so just wait for the 4.3 packages to arrival until then ?
<tvn2009>   /j #ubuntu
<HollowPoint> you're not running standard ubuntu then, you're running Kharmic?
<Liv> me?
<HollowPoint> sorry Liv no, bhuey
<Liv> ah okay:)
<HollowPoint> bhuey yes, I would think it will only be a few days at most before it's available on Kharmic
<HollowPoint> Liv just read you're question, you sorted it yet?
<Liv> nope not yet
<HollowPoint> do you have dhcp enabled on your router?
<Liv> i don't have a router, i live in a student accomondation
<HollowPoint> oh right
<HollowPoint> so how are you connecting to the network?
<Liv> i have an ip assignet to me...
<Liv> right know i'm on the windows part of my pc
<HollowPoint> ok well on the Linux side of things if you know your ip address, subnet, gateway and DNS servers I can help you?
<Liv> i know them all
<HollowPoint> ok, one minute
<Liv> okay:)
<HollowPoint> http://www.pastebin.ca/1518955 should solve your woes, please let me know if anything is unclear or you need further advice?
<Liv> let me try (i'll have to reboot first)
<Liv> be right back
<HollowPoint> ok
<nasser> hello ppl
<nasser> I'm having problems upgrading to KDE 4.3 any ideas ?
<HollowPoint> what operating system are you running? i.e. Jaunty/Kharmic etc
<nasser> Jaunty
<nasser> I got this sum mismatch error
<HollowPoint> Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<nasser> kubunut
<HollowPoint> have you upgraded fully before trying to upgrade to 4.3?
<HollowPoint> i.e. apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, THEN apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nasser> I did apt-get update, then upgrade
<HollowPoint> so you haven
<HollowPoint> t tried dist-upgrade?
<nasser> I started all over again, and changed the mirror site. let me see this time
<nasser> looks like the mirror site was the problem :) thanks HollowPoint anyway
<HollowPoint> np
<ocelot> ааа
<ocelot> Русский
<ocelot> Привет всем=)
<Liv> back
<Mamarok> !ru | ocelot
<ubottu> ocelot: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Liv> didn't work
<radi82> hello, are there any other ways to autostart an application other than .xinirc and via Controll-center?
<radi82> I mean in KDE off course.
<gantix> Bonjour
<t19mind> algun español??
<gantix> Quelqu'un pourait il m'aider ? j'ai un petit souci
<t19mind> necesit algo de ayuda...
<Mamarok> !fr | gantix
<ubottu> gantix: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Mamarok> !es | t19mind
<ubottu> t19mind: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gantix> Thank you ! :p
<Mamarok> gantix: yaw :)
<t19mind> Thanks
<gantix> I has very difficult in english
<Mamarok> gantix: I speak French, do you agree on a PM?
<Mamarok> gantix: je peux t'aider dans un salon privé si t'es daccord
<Mathematician> switch user in KDE 4.3 is not giving any switching dialog ?! it gives me the screen lock dialog
<neptunepink> How do I import the key for kubuntu-ppa?
<shadeslayer> hi,kdm loads slowly on startup,apparently gdm is the culprit but where do i set kdm as the default login manager?
<ghostcube> hmm, i noticed that the default window manager isnt starting compiz automaticly in 4.3.0 is there anything about
<ghostcube> but at all ice done so far i love the treee view for systemsettings :)
<trapa__> hi i want to learn how copy and mv files
<trapa__> with consol
<LadyNikon> trapa__: you use cp
<trapa__> how copy a files and put in ahother fils
<LadyNikon> cp file.bz2 to /folder/file.bz2
<LadyNikon> ermm
<trapa__> thank you
<LadyNikon> cp and mv can be tricky btw
<LadyNikon> cause one can overwrite a file if it has the same name trapa__
<LadyNikon> so i would look up more on it.
<trapa__> i have a problem with cp to copy
<trapa__> i have 2 folders in my personel folder
<trapa__> one his name foramtionlinux and the second lili
<trapa__> in formationlinux i have a folder his name is koukou
<trapa__> i want to copy koukou and put koukou in lili
<trapa__> how?
<trapa__> by consol?
<radi82> Hi. If I install KDE4.3 via launchpad and experience problems, is it possible to remove the package-source and downgrade to 4.2 again?
<cypr1nus> hello, anyone upgraded kde to 4.3 from ppa.launchpad.net ? i've got problems with kwin (can't start)
<shadeslayer> cypr1nus: please see topic
<shadeslayer> radi82: yes...just remove the repo and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> be back in a jiffy
<cypr1nus> shadeslayer: you mean it's unofficial?
<radi82> shadeslayer, any option-flags like --force needed to downgrade?
<marco_> hi everybody
<marco_> I am trying to update my 9.04 but I receive a "the following packages have been kept back" message
<marco_> what does that mean?
<marco_> hello
<marco_> anybody?
<raphink> it means that the listed packages haven't been upgraded
<cypr1nus> how is it called the application to make usb flash drive bootable distribution install disc?
<raphink> probably because upgrading them would require to remove other packages
<marco_> but well
<raphink> I don't know how to solve that graphically
<marco_> @raphink 0 thank bud. but what i want to do is update my kde, because I still have issues like it cannot be turned off, kopete not working, connection problem etc etc
<raphink> in a console, I would just apt-get install those packages and see what it would remove
<marco_> @raphink > it would remove libholiday4
<marco_> sorry, libkholidays4
<marco_> is that bad?
<raphink> I don't know this lib
<raphink> doesn't seem bad
<raphink> I don't have it and I'm still alive
<marco_> ok
<marco_> thanks a lot my friend
<raphink> np
<darkhamm> hey people, how can i build in kde 4.3.0 a bar to the right of desktop, with the widget fixed?
<diamond> just installed kubuntu 9.04. my soundcard (SB Audigy 2 Value) wont "work"... I guess itś configured with digital output enabled... I want to disable that..Ho do I do that..?..
<desaparecido> hi, somebody has the blackscreen problem after last upgrade to final KDE 4.3 in karmic? and internet connection too...
<shadeslayer> desaparecido: #ubuntu+1 please
<Guest44582> Hello?
<tnuic> hi, I have ubuntu installed and I would like to get Kubuntu stuff... but I want it to change the default applications too, like if I had installed just kubuntu... is there a dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu like command?
<wers> what's kde 4.3's network manager? i cant find the plasmoid for it. i lost it for some reason
<ghostcube> systemsettings network
<ghostcube> and there must be a taskbar icon
<wers> ghostcube, i dont see a taskbar icon. i had to install knetwork manager to go online
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> i need anyone on kde 4.3 with compiz
<wers> ghostcube, i have
<wers> i'm using it now. i find kwin slow
<wers> i'm wondering why but compiz really is much snappier
<ghostcube> you can choose compiz as default wm
<ghostcube> in systemsettings
<wers> i just change it with fusion-icon
<ghostcube> hmm ok
<ghostcube> i use the onboard method
<wers> what's that method?
<ghostcube> and this isnt working anymore for autostarting it
<ghostcube> systemsettings >> default components >> window manager
<wers> if you autostart fusion-icon, you'll have compiz autostart
<ghostcube> i know
<ghostcube> but after plasma
<ghostcube> or before
<wers> the older versions broke kwin window border support on compiz, right?
<wers> this is bugging me because i have my metacity borders
<wers> apparently, krunner doesnt work on compiz
<darthanubis> kwin is slow? Glad I don't have your computer
<shadeslayer> hehe
<wers> darthanubis, well, a lot less snappier than compiz
<wers> i mean, less snappy
<darthanubis> like I said
<zipito_> good day
<wers> what's 4.3's package manager?
<darthanubis> You guys just reminded me to completely remove the compiz wrapper
<zipito_> I've update to the recent kde 4.3 but I don't here any sound in KDE applications :(  in gnome everything is fine
<shadeslayer> wers: its kpackagekit
<shadeslayer> zipito_: check kmixer
<darthanubis> zipito_: do you know how to use KDE?
<darthanubis> like systemsettings sound
<darthanubis> then set the default sound application to run for KDE
<zipito_> shadeslayer, darkhamm double checked ;)
<darthanubis> Sounds like your pulseaudio is misconfigured
<zipito_> systemsettings sound doesn't here a voice
<darthanubis> ??
<shadeslayer> zipito_: all channels selected and set to high?
<zipito_> yes
<shadeslayer> hmm
<darthanubis> of course his channels are set right, he has sound in gnome
<darthanubis> is PULSEAUDIO is borked
<darthanubis> follow the pulseaudio ubuntu wiki and all will be well
<zipito_> the most strange thing if I uncheck the mute of the microfon sound in the KMix I begin to here mine voice :)
<darthanubis> wers: 4.3's package manager is what ever manager you choose to use
<darthanubis> uh brother
<darthanubis> do you want to hear your voice or actual audio?
<wers> thanks
<tnuic> hi, I have ubuntu installed and I would like to get Kubuntu stuff... but I want it to change the default applications too, like if I had installed just kubuntu... is there a dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu like command?
<zipito_> darthanubis, nope
<shadeslayer> tnuic: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<darthanubis> tnuic: try actually searching synaptic before you ask a question like this to save everyone time
<mostafa> I want to make an icon that when I click on it, runs this command "sudo konqueror" any body knows how can I do this?
<zipito_> but actually it tells me that there are some problem with mine recent kde configuration
<mostafa> thnx
<darthanubis> tnuic: search for kubuntu-desktop
<make> when kde 4.3 can be installed in kubuntu?
<zipito_> can I delete the whole ~/.kde directory and the ~/.kde4
<zipito_> ?
<zipito_> is it safe (I don't bother of saving mine preferences or mails - everything interesting on the server)
<darthanubis> zipito_: I told you how to fix your issue already
<darthanubis> make: read the topic PLEASE
<mostafa> any help would be appreciated
<make> o.sorry
<shadeslayer> mostafa: open kate
<mostafa> ok
<mostafa> I opened it
<shadeslayer> mostafa: type " kdesudo konqueror "
<mostafa> ok I typed
<shadeslayer> mostafa: save it as .sh file on the desktop
<shadeslayer> mostafa: open a konsole
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> that is NOT what he asked for
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: hold on will you
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: thats the only way this can be done.....suggest a better way if you cam
<shadeslayer> *can
<darthanubis> it is NOT the ONLY way
<darthanubis> there never is one way to do soemthing
<darthanubis> but there is a wrong way
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: the only way *i* can think of
<gsi> а по русски говорит здесь кто нибудь?
<mostafa> I do all you say
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: we dont want the wrong way
<darthanubis> he wants an application launcher to give him a root konq explorer
<lancelot> gsi ?
<shadeslayer> mostafa: have you opened konsole
<mostafa> no no
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: thats what im giving him...a script to launch konqueror
<shadeslayer> in root
<darthanubis> He does not want a script
<mostafa> I opened it
<mostafa> then?
<shadeslayer> now cd to the desktop
<mostafa> ok
<shadeslayer> chmod a+x filename
<mostafa> ok
<mostafa> then?
<mostafa> run it
<mostafa> ?
<shadeslayer> mostafa: all done! now click on the script on the desktop
<tnuic> darthanubis: I have installed kubuntu-desktop package and it does not change the default applications... for instance, totem remains the default video player...
<mostafa> shadeslayer: very good to you thank you
<mostafa> it is all done
<darthanubis> tnuic: that is because you did not change the default apps
<shadeslayer> mostafa: ;)
<shadeslayer> mostafa: you can right click the file and go to properties and change the icon too :)
<darthanubis> dirty, but it works
<darthanubis> could have just added a widget from plasma
<darthanubis> to laucn whatever
<darthanubis> launch
<tnuic> darthanubis: that's my question, if there is an automated script or configuration to change all the default application to kde ones
<darthanubis> tnuic: lol, of course not
<mostafa> shadeslayer :how ? I open the properties but I don't know how to change icon
<darthanubis> tnuic: unless you call apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop an automated script to change defaults
<darthanubis> If you want default Kubuntu, you install a clean Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<shadeslayer> mostafa: click the wrench :P
<darthanubis> The channel needs you BluesKaj
<mostafa> Click on it then?
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, well, I'm here for a little while , but I can see it's already in good hands :)
<shadeslayer> mostafa: of course!! then click on the icon in the new window
<wers> how do I manage gtk styles and fonts on 4.3?
<shadeslayer> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<shadeslayer> ugh..
<mostafa> Really excuse me
<mostafa> thanks
<shadeslayer> !info gtk-qt-engine | wers
<ubottu> wers: gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt 4 for GTK+ 2.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 108 kB, installed size 508 kB
<darthanubis> wers: again search synaptic for the answer there or google. That is what I do when I forget the name of that app to install
<darthanubis> there it is
<shadeslayer> :P
<BluesKaj> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<mostafa> I mistakenly click on the first icon that apear at the first screen
<shadeslayer> dpkg -l to the rescue
<mostafa> shadeslayer: thanks :D ;)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<wers> thanks darthanubis
<shadeslayer> mostafa: no probs
 * BluesKaj goes for a coffee ,brb
<mostafa> shadeslayer : can you help me how to learn shell by issuing me a link or pdf I don't know what ever you think good 4 this work?
<mostafa> can you?
<shadeslayer> !cli | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mostafa> thank you both bro s
<mostafa> :D
<mostafa> another thing when I restart or shutdown the system won't do that till I press alt+ctrl+del and then it says "stopping all md devices" then it reboot s even if I press the shutdown button
<mostafa> can you help me bro s?
<mostafa> shadeslayer: can you?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> mostafa: never seen that....
<mostafa> shadeslayer : thanks
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I've had a shutsown prob since I upgraded to 4.3 , but I'm also on karmic ..been using sudo halt or reboot in cli , depending on what's required
<mostafa> shakeslayer : I want just sth like a dream in my mind can I have Icon when I clicked on it ,it just do some adjustment for me is it possible?
<shadeslayer> mostafa: like a shutdown icon?
<mostafa> shakeslayer : for example I want an Icon when I clicked on it it decreses the brightness of screen
<shadeslayer> mostafa: copy the konqueror file and edit the command to kdesudo halt -h NOW
<mostafa> ?
<shadeslayer> mostafa: ohh....idk if thats possible
<mostafa> what is idk?
<shadeslayer> you need to access the bios for that....no idea if its remotely possible
<shadeslayer> idk : i dont know
<mostafa> aha ;)
<mostafa> shakeslayer :any way thanks for your responsibility
<shadeslayer> no probs
<mostafa> shakeslayer: isn't it possible to set the value of sth by a simple shell script for example set the brightness=50% it is just an example out of my mind
<shadeslayer> mostafa: i really dont know......google might know though.....
<mostafa> thnks bro
<shadeslayer> mostafa: you might need to pass values into the power manager to do all of that
<mostafa> ;)
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I admire your patience and tolerance ...if someone constantlt nisspelled mt name while asking for advice , I would get a bit irritated
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hehe....
<BluesKaj> err misspelled
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: btw... vlc wont work :P
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: be back in a moment
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, won't work for ? I've fogotten
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: never mind...i forgot that i was in neon...works in 4.3
<bigos> hi
<bigos> ive got a problem, when i "apt-get update" it throws out that i dont have some gpg key
<bigos> or something like that
<bigos> its kubuntu key NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<bigos> something like this
<bigos> then i did " gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<bigos> that should download and install this key, right?
<mostafa> raphink: is it possible?
<bigos> it says it does
<bigos> but apt still tells me that this key is missing
<BluesKaj> bigos, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<bigos> BluesKaj: thanks! I suppose i didnt import that key into apt ... or something... is that right?
<BluesKaj> yeah bigos , most likely
<bigos> thanks, i like to learn new things ;)
<tommy_> how worried should i be?
<tommy_> WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<capcom> hi
<bigos> where can i find whats changed in KDE4.3? I cant find any link in the annoucment
<wubrgamer> hey everyone, what's up?
<quintasan1> anyone managed to get fglrx to work?
<BluesKaj> bigos, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<BluesKaj> quintasan1, which card ?
<capcom> is there a possibility to disable the transparency of the taskbar without disabling window effects completely? concerns kde 4.2 / 4.3
<quintasan1> Radeon HD 3450
<BluesKaj> and which driver are you using quintasan1 ?
<quintasan1> BluesKaj: currently I'm using console :P
<quintasan1> BluesKaj: radeon works, but is slow, radeonhd doesn't work and flgrx doesnt work
<BluesKaj> quintasan1, do you mean fglrx-glxgears ?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202366
<quintasan1> BluesKaj: I mean it just doesn't load
<quintasan1> BluesKaj: when I add Driver line it mumbles about unusable screens
<orion> Could not install Air  final update (plasma theme)
<quintasan1> and with sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start my system hangs
<orion> help
<BluesKaj> ok, quintasan1 , so you're using the default driver, after install?
<quintasan1> BluesKaj: yeah, radeon
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: default driver works but it's slow
<Quintasan> I wanted to try fglrx
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, try the other xserver-xorg-video-ati driver , but you'll have to uninstall the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver first, so you may need to do from the TTY if the vesa driver doesn't work
<darkhamm> hey people, how can i build in kde 4.3.0 a bar to the right of desktop, with the widget fixed?
<darkhamm> something vista like?
<quintasan1> jockey failed too
<quintasan1> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> quintasan1, the vesa driver takes over in absence of other drivers for X
<quintasan1> BluesKaj: dunno what you mean, I'm trying to make fglrx work
<aarjona> hello
<quintasan1> BluesKaj: driver "radeon" works
<aarjona> could any kind soul please pastebin the key that appears here: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<aarjona> I can't access non 80 port sites from here :(
<BluesKaj> sorry quintasan1 , you compalined that your driver was slow and and stalls etc , I was suggesting maybe the other ati driver might work better than your default , That's all I can do. I recommend you do some research on google-linux to try to find a solution , unless someone else here can help you. Anyone ?
<BluesKaj> aarjona, what'the source site for that key ?
<BluesKaj> aarjona, you could try this: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0x2836cb0a8ac93f7a
<aarjona> BluesKaj: thanks
<aarjona> that was the key for the ppa with kde4.3
<BluesKaj> aarjona, ok
<bigos> hi
<bigos> i tried to upgrade to kde4.3, but there is an error i cant understand... it says that dpgk tried to overwrite "/usr/lib/libkephal" that exist also in kde-workspace-bin... and it occurs while trying to install kde-workspace-dev_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa4_amd64.deb
<bigos> apt-get -f install doesnt help
<DerDieb> you used "apt-get upgrade" or apt-get "dist-upgrade"?
<mildner> how do I repair the plasma desktop in kde 4.3
<bigos> DerDieb: dist-upgrade
<ghostcube> mildner: what is broken
<mildner> my desktop is without the plasmoid
<ghostcube> you updated with backports-ppa and staging repo ?
<mildner> no I did sudo apt-get upgrade kde 4.3
<bigos> with this one: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<bigos> oops
<ghostcube> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main
<ghostcube> and this one
<bigos> he wasnt talking to me
<bigos> ;)
<bigos> or were you?
<ghostcube> mildner sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ghostcube> then login if still not working
<ghostcube> mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<ghostcube> and try a new login
<HmpfCBR> k3b (from jaunty main) with kde 4.3.0 from kubuntu backports, does not start here. no crash handler, no konsole output. anyone experiencing the same?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> this is a test
<ghostcube> not succesful
<selolie> ?
<mildner> ghostcube  is it just one comand all together?
<test> test again
<ghostcube> yep before add the repos
<test> thank you ! its work :)
<mildner> the repository I added but he needs the security id
<ghostcube> no need for
<ghostcube> only warning
<Hystoriker> hi everyone. Just a quick question about the network-manager-plasmoid: Under kde 4.3 it does still show the icon for being not connected, although i am connected via wlan. Is there any chance this will change again? it used to work in 4.2
<Hystoriker> i already found out that the plasmoid is on a different development schedule than kde.
<Hystoriker> in #kde someone told me, that there is going to be a systray thingy too, that seems to be the future. can i activate it in kubuntu?
 * emedril is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<BluesKaj> Hystoriker, sometimes one gets 2 network managers running at once and of course the first one is the default but the second one appears in the tray ...that's a bug I encountered while using the widget network manager , which i have since dumped in favour of the 'wicd network manager '.
<darkhamm> how can i check an ntfs partition?
<TheSilentWarrior> hi, now can i remove KDE completely? I installed it on my laptop, but its old so, KDE gets pretty slow, changed to XFCE
<genii> darkhamm: The best way is to run CHKDSK on it from inside Windows to make sure filesystem is marked clean, etc. There is no equivelent utility in Linux for that.
<G__81> i installed kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu laptop running 9.04. The problem is that i am not able to connect to internet from kde but from gnome it works fine
<G__81> it behaves in a weird way
<G__81> can someone help me on this ?
<cuznt> what do you use to connect? knetwalk? network management?
<cuznt> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cuznt> !eth0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0
<G__81> cuznt, there is a plasma widget thats on the desktop i use that and it shows my SSIDs and when i click on it it prompts me for password but when i give the password it says Connecting to "SSID" and then that notification goes but when i see the widget itself it does not even initiate authentication
<cuznt> right click and choose manage connections
<cuznt> try that
<G__81> yes i did that
<cuznt> ok
<G__81> i gave the password there
<cuznt> it asks for root password correct?
<G__81> no it does not
<wubrgamer> yeah, how _do_ you completely remove all packages installed by kubuntu-desktop?
<cuznt> that is the password it wants
<cuznt> i believe
<G__81> let me try that
<G__81> and get back
<G__81> thanks
<cuznt> eth0 or wlan?
<marquis> How can i connect through a proxyserver in Kubuntu 9.04?
<G__81> wlan
<cuznt> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<G__81> wlan0
<cuznt> right on G
<marquis> somebody help pls
<PolitikerNEU> Does anybody know a ppa for kdevelop4?
<PolitikerNEU> (jaunty)
<bigjools> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=kdevelop
<bdizzle> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<G__81> i have got myself connected to internet from kubuntu
<G__81> i want my DNS servers to be used so i tried specifiying it but the resolv.conf does not get changed
<G__81> cuznt, i tried right clicking on the applet clicked on Manage connections and selected the IP address tab and select DHCP and Manual DNS option and gave my DNS addresses in the following format
<G__81> x.x.x.x,y.y.y.y
<G__81> is that right?
<G__81> two DNS Servers
<G__81> but after having given this the resolv.conf gets a Dynamic DNS address
<G__81> how do i solve this ?
<G__81> can someone help me on this ?
<G__81> anyone here ?
<bomber_1234> yes
<G__81> bomber_1234, thanks i want to use the specified DNS server so i have given the DNS in the application but when i do cat of resolv.conf it uses the default
<G__81> how do i change it
<bomber_1234> ok... lets see
<bomber_1234> first... sudo network-admin
<G__81> network-admin it says command not found
<bomber_1234> change all dns what you want...
<G__81> its a Ubuntu 9.04 where in i installed kubuntu-desktop
<bomber_1234> ok...
<G__81> is there anything else that i need to install
<genii> G__81: If the interface is set to auto get an IP it will always overwrite the resolv.conf with whatever the dhcp server sends it
<bomber_1234> modify the file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf...
<bomber_1234> with the text
<bomber_1234> prepend domain-name-servers dns1, dns2;
<bomber_1234> ahhh set the interface to set a static ip
<bomber_1234> first
<G__81> i want the Interface to have DHCP but the DNS to be static
<G__81> its possible
<bomber_1234> yes
<G__81> and hence i cannot have static Interface IP
<bdizzle> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<G__81> ok i have done this
<G__81> prepend domain-name-server dns1,dns2
<G__81> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<G__81> the prepend part i have added
<G__81> infact uncommented
<G__81> then the request part was already there
<G__81> right?
<FloodBotK1> G__81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> G__81: In the dhclient.conf ?
<munny> hi all...
<mildner> is it possible to connect the calender with google calender?
<Guest16840> hallo  bekomme es nicht hin mit dem suspent to ram
<Pici> !de | Guest16840
<ubottu> Guest16840: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cjae> ok so kde 4.3 upgrade via aptitude broke my system, I think maybe just some of the packages are being held back, is this correct?
<rbrunhuber> Can anybody help me to correct my locale settings?
<reza> how can i share my files through lan (to other client pc)
<pulaski> Hello I run kubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.68.28-11.  I have a creative sound blaster X-fi Platinum sound card with the front loading bay.  Since creative has released the X-Fi source headers does anyone know when the new kernel will incorporate this driver and when kubuntu to release it?
<pulaski> reza: NFS
<reza> ? nfs
<reza> pulaski i didnt getu
<pulaski> reza:  network file system, check out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<deprecated> Please fill in the blank... In Kubuntu we don't us su we execute ______
<dr_bro> when logging into 9.04, keyboard flashes and screen blanks out for a second and login screen comes back up. password is right because i can log into console
<reza> where is vi edditor in kubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> reza: May not be installed, but "locate vi" should show you.   Or "which vi".
<Riddell> ** jaunty testers needed for new network manager and python-kde4, ping me if you're able to help
<Kopfgeldjaeger> how can i synchronize the audio track in kino?
<bernier> Hi, what's is the equivalent of "update-manager -d" for kubuntu?
<Riddell> bernier: update-notifier-kde -d
<bernier> thanks Riddell
<rmrfslash> Is anyone else hanging at this point when running aptitude update? 96% [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (91.189.90.142)]
<Pliskin> Riddell : the version in the backports ppa ?
<Riddell> Pliskin: python-kde4 and plasma-widget-networkmanagement in Kubuntu staging PPA need testing
<Pliskin> rmrfslash : yes, it's the same for me
<Pliskin> but you can outpass it with apt-get (I don't know for aptitude)
<Riddell> rmrfslash: I think archive.canonical.com is overloaded today
<Riddell> you may want to disable it
<rmrfslash> Will I miss updates if I disable it?
<Riddell> no
<rmrfslash> Pliskin: I tried sudo apt-get update, hangs at the same point
<Pliskin> rmrfslash : sorry, my english is bad, I misunderstood "hangs"
<Pliskin> yes, like Riddel said, the server is maybe down, don't bother with it ^^
<Pliskin> the important packages are on the ubuntu repos, or the kubuntu ppa
<Pliskin> Riddell : (sorry to bother), what's the difference between the backports ppa and the staging one ?
<hafiztang> hello
<hafiztang> somebody could help me ?
<Riddell> Pliskin: staging has packages in testing and packages still being built
<hafiztang> help me pls
<Riddell> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hafiztang> ubottu:
<hafiztang> ubottu: i want to install ubuntu into my desired partition
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pliskin> Riddell : thanks, I see that plasma-widget-networkmanagment is already in the backports ppa, I'll try to help when the upgrade is complete :)
<barraponto> hey guys, is there any qt-based app for web developing?
<barraponto> or any kate plugin ?
<Pliskin> barraponto : there was quanta
<Pliskin> but I don't think the project is still alive
<d0tk0m> hey peeps, what do i need to get dvd playback through vlc player? kubuntu 9.04 kde4.3
<pein> barraponto : quanta > quanta.kdewebdev.org
<barraponto> Pliskin: thanks
<barraponto> pein: thanks
<bigleon> Hello there
<luke_> anyone else having trouble upgrading to KDE 4.3?
<luke_> apt-get can't connect to archive.canonical.com, and it won't let me get the rest of the packages. I'm in gnome now. :-(
<BluesKaj> luke_, yes, it's been down all day as well as medibuntu
<luke_> ah, k.
<luke_> well, that sucks.
<luke_> thanks. :-)
<FloodBotK2> luke_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> np
<jeansch> !knetworkmanager
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<jeansch> Hi
<BluesKaj> jeansch, having probs with widget-network-manager?
<BluesKaj> or knetwork manager
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | jeansch
<ubottu> jeansch: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<BluesKaj> that's the network manager that's working on the newer versions of kubuntu like jaunty
<BluesKaj> the others are flaky
<jeansch> I'm trying (very hard) kde 4.3, and i have a problem with knetworkmanager: i show me the AP (wifi), i'm able en enter the key, check the box 'connect automaticaly', but a cannot have the net. nm-applet works fine. Any clue ? (on karmic)
<bigleon> Hello, I am having the problem as described here, "https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2009-March/068998.html" and can't seem to find any solutions for this. Does anyone know where i could look to find a solution or know one?
<BluesKaj> jeansch, knetwork manager hjas been replaced by the nm-applet on jaunty and karmic
<Pliskin> BluesKaj : that's not true
<jeansch> BluesKaj: no
<jeansch> BluesKaj: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop before saying something like that
<BluesKaj> well, that's odd after I updated to jaunty knetwork manager was gone , but youguys go ahead and sort it out amongst yourselves :)
<Pliskin> what you call knetmanager, it's the kde3 app, I suppose
<jeansch> Pliskin: nop
<BluesKaj> of course i didn't use a wireless setup until after I upgraded to jaunty , so maybe that's the reason it wasn't retained on my system
<Pliskin> On KDE4, there is plasma-widget-networkmanager
<jeansch> Pliskin: it's in the plasma-widget-networkmanagement package, and the plasma-thing about network managment tell that it's better to use it
<BluesKaj> yes, but I haven't seen knetworkmanager since intrepid
<Pliskin> and it's often broken, but in kubuntu they pick up versions that "work" (well, work but it"s buggy)
<JontheEchidna> knetworkmanager has made a comeback, btw
<Pliskin> BluesKaj : yes, like I said, it's a KDE3 app, and there is no KDE3 app anymore in jaunty
<jeansch> dpkg -S /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<jeansch> plasma-widget-networkmanagement: /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<JontheEchidna> they're using it while they redo the plasmoid
<Pliskin> oh, good to know, thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> totally rewritten than the one in kde3
<BluesKaj> well, it's semantics i suppose cuz wicd is the one to use IMO
<jeansch> BluesKaj: can wicd tell to the 'desktop' apps that you are online of offline ?
<jeansch> i think no
<BluesKaj> yes
<Pliskin> is there a qt front-end for wicd ?
<bigleon> Just letting you know, I figured an alernative to using hte preinstalled Kubuntu remote desktop access by using x11vnc
<jeansch> is wicd integrated with a keyring ? (gnome-keyring or kwallet) ?
<BluesKaj> Pliskin, there's a gui ,dunno  what it's written in
<jeansch> gtk+
<Pliskin> that's it
<Pliskin> Kubuntu is Qt/KDE distro, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I use kde4 so most likely Qt4
<jeansch> JontheEchidna: are you using knetworkmanager ?
<jeansch> (with wifi) ?
<skolnek> is anyone running a old geoforce4 nvidia with 9.04? just wondering on compatibility.
<BluesKaj> well, I use some gtk apps , cuz i like 'em , not a purist
<malik_> hi all,
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<malik_> can any one tell me a totem movie player plugin which i can use to record an online audio stream to an mp3 file??
<zuz> skolnek: you can search it on google for minimum requirements and see if your geforce is compatible
<zuz> the geforce4 series are probably compatible
<Pliskin> BluesKaj : it's not about being un purist, it's about integration
<JontheEchidna> jeansch: nah, I have a wired connection
<BluesKaj> yup, but as long as it works
<skolnek> thanks zuz it is compatable but just wodering if it was buggy.
<Pliskin> I use firefox too when konqueror doesn't work, but the networkmanager plasmoid work for me
<zuz> skolnek: you can always burn the CD and run Kubuntu from the CD like it was installed and play around it
<zuz> opera browser got me to use it instead of firefox, its so fast
<canen_> anyone having issues with openoffice since the kde 4.3 upgrade?
<BluesKaj> I prefer kubuntu-desktop , but that's cuz i'm an old windows guy and the look is familiar
<jeansch> Pliskin: arora is not bad :) but bookmarks import seems not easy
<skolnek> I was just wondering befor I upgrade.
<zuz> kde 4.3 looks nice, i just got it
<jeansch> Pliskin: are you using jaunty or karmic ?
<zuz> canen
<BluesKaj> trying rekonq right now, the webkit browser for kde
<Pliskin> BluesKaj : Erf, I can't stand the "KDE looks like windows speech"
<BluesKaj> works fine
<zuz> what kind of issues?  let me see if i can reproduce it here
<jeansch> BluesKaj: rekonq is not a real project, you can try arora
<Pliskin> jeansch : jaunty, with the kubuntu backports ppa
<skolnek> thanks zuz
<jeansch> Pliskin: and your plasmathing about network manager looks well, or just a two colors sort of cell phone ?
<malik_> can any one tell me a totem movie player plugin which i can use to record an online audio stream to an mp3 file??
<lancelot> herkese iyi kandiller
<Pliskin> jeansch : I don't understand
<BluesKaj> jeansch, I tried arora , prefer rekonq , it imported all my konqueror settings and it doesn't crash
<christophe_> Anybody know how to assign a keyboard shortcut to "show desktop" I don't mean the plasma widget
<Pliskin> you mean the green color in the sub titles ?
<tkesler> how can I scan to see if a cd-writer is being recognized?
<tkesler> k3b doesn't see it
<BluesKaj> Pliskin, when i said i prefer kde cuz it looks like windows wasn't speech , it was merely a statement of preference
<BluesKaj> wasn't a speech
<surgy> my login resolution is too high for my monitor which only supports up to 800x600, i just instaleld it and when i switch to a ttyl login and type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf the file is empty. also when i try "sudo xrandr --output default --mode 800x600" it says "cant open display" any help would be greatly appreciated
<toby> I got past the "white screen problem" after updating to 4.3, but now my taskbar is missing. I don't really want to delete .kde, any other ideas?
<tkesler> anyone?
<surgy> isnt the start menu katapault?
<surgy> ive asked a million times and looked for about 45 mins now
<surgy> cant find a solution
<surgy> to my prob
<tkesler> is there a way query the ide to look for devices?
<asraniel> hi, after updating to kde 4.3 i got a "new" network manager thing.. is this still the plasmoid? any information about this?
<BluesKaj> lspci is dirty but it works
<bdgraue> toby: delete .kde isnt nessesary i think, maybe delete some plasmarc in .kde/share/config (plasma-desktop applet and some like this )
<surgy> BluesKaj, can you give me a hand bro?
<bdgraue> surgy: startmenu is kickoff
<surgy> bdgraue, my bad
<surgy> my problem seams so simple..... yet no one can answer it
<BluesKaj> surgy, you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and after setting it up do startx
<Shura> Hi, I can't "automatically define date and time". I check it, it ask me my password, but when I come back, it's uncheck. Normal ?
<toby> ls
<toby> (sorry)
<toby> bdgraue: Thanks, I moved .kde/share/config/plasm* elsewhere and logged out/in. All fixed.
<SeanTater> I suspended a live cd (which worked fine), but then it locks the screen and expects a password? I tried just pressing enter but it doesn't work
<bdgraue> toby: :)
<surgy> BluesKaj, ok xorg isnt empty now, but there is still no default resolution under the "screen" section, can i just manually add one? and what should it look like?
<BluesKaj> surgy, are you on jaunty ?
<surgy> BluesKaj, yes sir
<tkesler> blueskaj: lspci only lists the ide controller...help
<BluesKaj> surgy, have you rebooted since you installed the new monitor ?
<surgy> BluesKaj, its not a new monitor, i instaleld buntu with this monitor hooked up
<BluesKaj> surgy, look in system settings /display ..are there any optional settings in the drop down ?
<surgy> well i was having problems getting into x
<surgy> but i think i might have fixed it by screwing up xorge and letting it reconfigure itself
<surgy> sorry for the delays the comp is in the other side of the house
<Pliskin> Riddell : the new KDE4 KNetwokManager (the systray app) works for me, but it has some annoying bugs (the duplicated entries in the list, the way it appears and disappears...etc, but it works \o/)
<BluesKaj> surgy, jaunty depends heavvily on the HAL and graphics kernel modules more and more now.
<surgy> BluesKaj, well me screwing up the xorge simply makes the comp ask me if i want to run in low graphics mode "just once" so i choose that edit my settings and then restart and the same thing happens, so i let it restore the xorg on its own and it doesnt appear to change anything....
<surgy> i think it just might be the log in screen thats too high of a resolution
<asraniel> Pliskin: any idea if this is still the same code as the plasmoid? it kind of looks that way, i can't figure out from where it's comming (how could i stop it for example?)
<Pliskin> asraniel : I dont think so, accordding to JontheEchidna, it's a rewritten knetworkmanager (the one from kde3) for KDE4
<BluesKaj> surgy, it's not like the old days where one could actually edit xorg.conf to use a certain res , those options are gone
<Pliskin> it's an app they coded while they redo the plasmoid
<Pliskin> the plasmoid is too often broken to use it
<malik_> I can not login my yahoo account from any IM client like pidgin, kopete etc  why is it so
<malik_> can anyone help me please ??
<surgy> BluesKaj, then we have to assume buntu is not compatible with my hardware?
<Pliskin> asraniel : the message on the plasmoid networkmanager hover "It"s higly unstable and will crash your desktop. Until further notice, please use KDE4 Knetworkmanager instead"
<BluesKaj> surgy, it could be your graphics card driver too
<BluesKaj> surgy, do you have a jaunty live cd ?
<libervisco> HI
<libervisco> Has anyone so far discovered a bug in latest KDE upgrade?
<libervisco> The one where startkde is missing and kdm wont start it, nor GDM?
<libervisco> the one where final release is worse than alpha because *it wont start* :P
<libervisco> I ended up in LXDE instead KDE because of that :S
<BluesKaj> libervisco, do a startkde in the terminal , see if you have a popup dialog
<libervisco> well it's not installed
<libervisco> but.. um.. ubuntu told me the package in which it should be
<libervisco> apparently the upgrade somehow removed it and failed to replace it with a new one
<BluesKaj> libervisco, well then you know what to do
 * libervisco blushes
<libervisco> yeah :D
<libervisco> thanks
<libervisco> brb..
 * BluesKaj shrugs , np
<surgy> BluesKaj, i fixed it
<surgy> just added a subsection "SubSection "Display" with one entry "Modes 800x600"
<BluesKaj> surgy, cool , can you share what you did , so we can adize others with the same prob
<surgy> added that subsection under the section "Screens"
<surgy> or rather in the screens section
<BluesKaj> surgy , wow , glad to hear an edit actually works in xorg.conf :)
<surgy> BluesKaj, yeah lol im old school so thats the fiorst place i look when it comes to graphicle issues
<bigleon_> Hey there, I'm having issues getting a program to boot at startup. (preferbly I'd like it to boot at the login page) trying to get software x11vnc to boot
<surgy> and to be honest this was a xubuntu problem, i just dont like those guys over there they are the most unhelpful people in the universe
<bigleon_> I tried putting the command line in Xsetup and also making a link at the autostart folder... any help would be much apprecaited.
<philena> Hey.. I have a network question?
<surgy> !ask || philena
<ubottu> | philena: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<philena> sorry :P
<surgy> thank you ubottu :)
<bigleon_> :P
<surgy> im glad some things like good ol ubottu never change
<Maui_> hi all.. is it possible to install kde 4.3 on debian lenny or i will encour in problem with dependancies?
<surgy> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<bigleon_> I just started working on my new Kde server before my school year stats so i'm having all sorts of fun getting her set up
<bigleon_> Well i was having issues in autostart i found the autostart function :)
<BluesKaj> bigleon_, maybe this site can help http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/X11vnc
<andreas_> hi all
<philena> Ok.. I'm on my Kubuntu, and I have XP professional on the same wireless router.  If I want to access Microsoft programs in Kubuntu and vice versa, which is the best method?  Do I have to use VPN if the computers are right next to each other or what?
<surgy> i think you can just right click/make link and then drag and drop that link into your .kde/autostart folder and you should be bueno
<bigleon_> Bluekaj i'm at their Faq, they just lack Kde support.
<philena>  samba seems to work just fine assessing my shared foldered.  But I want to be able to access OneNote too.
<surgy> philena, i think your talking about sharing folders between the operating systems?
<Maui_> ehm... another question: how can i upgrade to kde 4.3 from kde 4.2.2 in kubuntu? i've added the backport repo but both apt-get update and aptitude "fail"
<bigleon_> oh crap i tottaly just removed my dashboard T_T
<surgy> philena, i would suggest using a virtual machine such as virtualbox
<cuznt> how shall you steer?
<andreas_> I think I have a very basic problem ... I want to copy files from my windows-partition to ubuntu-drive, but it says "no permission"
<surgy> andreas_, are you currently in windows or buntu?
<andreas_> ubuntu
<BluesKaj> bigleon_, in the contents box on the site check "Using wirh KDM"
<philena> So I create a virtual windows machine for Kubuntu?
<surgy> did you use a wubi installer?
<surgy> philena, thats how i would do it, and then just reinstall my apps on my new os
<bigleon__> I think i'm in here twice now
<bigleon__> Bah this is what i get for not having use kubuntu for the last 2 years T_T
<surgy> bigleon, shame on your resistance! :)
<bigleon__> Blame a the school system >.>
<philena> What if I want to assess the Kubuntu desktop with either my winXP desktop or Vista laptop?
<bigleon__> College has 4 linux pc's campus wide...
<surgy> well you can use vnc or a vm on those :)
<philena> I think that option would work better, but I have cywin on my vista
<surgy> bigleon i have that beat in my bedroom
<andreas_> what is wubi installer? or was that one not for me? ;)
<surgy> philena if you want 100% access to any of your computers on any of your networks then you cant beat vnc, plus it is completely portable.
<philena> yea, did that krfb invitation.  But I don't know how to use the information
<surgy> andreas_, wubi installer lets you install linux as a program loaded by windows
<andreas_> no, I have installed ubuntu 9-04 from CD on a seperate drive
<surgy> andreas_, it also shows up in your add/remove programs list and makes things 1000000 times easier
<surgy> ok then you need to read up on ntfs drivers and what nots
<surgy> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<philena> do I need to install vpn on my vista and xp?
<andreas_> I can access the ntfs drive. I think the problem is that I don't have the rights on the destination folder
<surgy> !vnc | philena
<ubottu> philena: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bigleon> Okay... this time no accidently closing everything
<surgy> philena, use realvnc on windows and any of the million vnc client/server packs for buntu
<bigleon> Before i get back to working on X11vnc ,  how do i get my task bar back at the bottem?
<philena> ok
<surgy> no  clue there big lol
<surgy> !kickoff
<ubottu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<surgy> maybe you need to restart kickoff
<bigleon>  /cry
<surgy> bigleon, try this command in a terminal "sudo reboot" lol
<surgy> bigleon, its the first thing i try when things sudenly dissapeat
<surgy> dissapear*
<bigleon> well I just rebooted the whole system
<bigleon> This widget system is new
<bigleon> Take some time getting used to
<bigleon> tried to close a program and killed my bar
<bigleon> But rightclick add widget, task manager is what ya do in that case
<bigleon> If someone could please scroll up and find that wiki link about x11vnc that would be awesome :)
<andreas_> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/X11vnc
<andreas_> this one?
<bigleon> Thank you.
<surgy> so im trying to [pay back the community, i try to answer as many questions as i can after hastling everyone with my own questions
<surgy> so if anyone needs me fire those questions!
<andreas_> ok, I try to describe my problem again. I am on ubuntu, and need to copy files from windows. I can access the ntfs drive, and I have found the files there, but when I want to copy them I get the message that I have no permission for the destination folder on ubuntu
<bigleon> *rolls* this wiki is confusing the hell out of me.
<andreas_> the destination folder is owned by root
<surgy> andreas_, right click on the file in ubuntu and look in permissions
<andreas_> it says that the folder is owned by root, and that I don't have permission to write in it
<surgy> andreas_, should be pretty self explainatory from the rightclick /permissions area
<andreas_> yes, it says that I am not the owner ... but how do I become owner of that folder=
<surgy> or you can go to a terminal and cd to the directory of the folder and user the command chmod +rw
<andreas_> ?
<surgy> sudo chmod +rw
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<surgy> andreas you are owner when signed in as root
<andreas_> how do I do that? When I start ubuntu it logs me in automatically
<surgy> andreas_, why not create a new folder in your home directory or desktop? then it will have the permisions automagicly
<surgy> andreas_, you have some learning to do
<surgy> !root | andreas
<ubottu> andreas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<andreas_> yes, I know ... I am very new to the Linux-world :)
<BluesKaj> andreas_, you don't usw a pw on the login page ?
<surgy> andreas_, you have done well my padwan learner your path to greatness we will lead you.
<andreas_> =)
<andreas_> BluesKaj : no
<BluesKaj> aha
<bigleon> Hmmm BluesKaj, that wiki you linked me seems to be for a different ver of X11.
<bigleon> okay I'm trying to set up a program with auto start. I'm in application tab for command shouldn't "x11vnc -forever -usepw -bg display :0" that work and i wouldn't need to put anything in "work path" ??
<andreas_> ok, thanks !!! I've got it !!! :-)
<surgy> well done young padwan
<andreas_> ;)
<surgy> careful for frustration a path to the darkside is
<andreas_> I'm learning
<bigleon> Or a stroke surgy...
<surgy> bigleon, or worse....... MS: WINBLOWS!
<andreas_> yes I know about frustration .. this is my I think 1000th try to Linux
<bigleon> surgy, hey now Windows 7 has been a dream of what windows should be :)
<surgy> bigleon
<surgy> im going to keep pretending you didnt say that, cuase i thought we were cool
<bigleon> To be a true fan of anything you must respect it's competitors.
<MTGap> surgy your a crazy fanboy
<surgy> meh?
<MTGap> yes you..
<surgy> i respect windows, i use it often, but to say it competes with buntu or linux in general is treason
<MTGap> and that's what makes you a fanboy that crazy statement there...
<bigleon> Agreed MTGap
<surgy> MTGap, lol a fanboy eh? i'll take it as a compliment :)
<genii> If you want to discuss this, #kubuntu-offtopic is probably a better place than here
<surgy> genii, agreed appologies for my intrusion
<andreas_> ok, I'm off again ... tx&cu
<bigleon> Alright, here goes the big test... :) rebooting Kubuntu Brb to complain if it still doesn't work.
<bigleon>  /cry I'm doing something wrong, not sure what...
<bigleon>  / betrayed by spacebar... I think i got it now
<gokhan> selam ubuntu kullanıcısıyım bana yardm edebilecek var mı
<gokhan> ?
<gokhan> sorun ekran
<gokhan> ekran kartım kurulmamış ne yapmalıyım
<gokhan> onboard ekranım
<BluesKaj> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gokhan> sis mirage 3
<basy> Is there any GUI tool for database model creation for kubuntu?
<phh> kexi can do the job iirc
<MTGap> An irc question, how do you do the thing where you message only one person and it turns red
<phh> /msg nickname message ?
<MTGap> Well I've tried that and it opens a query
<mizipzor> running a game in wine in fullscreen mode seriously distorts my taskbar, tray, clock and other stuff at the bottom of the screen... they are moved to a new order and resized, and open windows are no longer shown in the taskbar... what is the cause of this and how can it be fixed?
<Varox> hi all!
<Varox> did someone of you try to update to kde 4.3 today?
<Varox> i got this error and really have no idea how to fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1232503
<phh> mizipzor: the game takes an other resolution than the current one
<phh> and change the "whole" resolution
<phh> the only way i know to "fix" that is to set the game to the same resolution
<mizipzor> phh: and kde cant reset the resolution? or "change it again" so to speak?
<mizipzor> phh: the game doesnt support that high resolution... its quite old... and running it in window mode makes it very hard to see stuff
<phh> don't know
<iceroot> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.122 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB
<iceroot> which kde-version is in the repos from jaunty?
<mizipzor> phh: rebooting has no effect btw
<mizipzor> just tried that out
<iceroot> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Varox> iceroot: where you talking to me?
<Varox> never mind
<iceroot> Varox: no, i am talking with the bot, because noone here want to say which kde-version jaunty is using
<Varox> yea, just got it (late, but got it)
<Varox> iceroot:
<Brad777> Hello I just need some really quick help... I sort of forgot to look up how to get back into kubuntu after installing windows BEFORE I installed it and I would like to get back into Kubuntu... I have a bootfile in my kubuntu partition I just need to know how to get grub back...
<MTGap> I think you might be out of luck brad, windows messes up linux when your dual booting
<gusttavo> hello,somebody form Brasil ??
<gusttavo> sorry,from Brasil ??
<phh> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lninjox> try grub loader
<lninjox> or acronis boot manager
<lninjox> always installed windows first then kub
<lninjox> anyone know why i cant write to vista folder, using ntfs
<lninjox> its mounted and i can read but cant write
<lninjox> here is my commands
<lninjox> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows -o rw
<Brad777> lninjox, well i didn't want to reinstall kubuntu lol
<lninjox> install what you want i was telling you how i did it
<MTGap> I know this is off topic but anyone else using Chromium and updated recently and noticed some guys head replaced the X close button
<ubuntu> türk varmı
<Think-Free> Hi ! I need a bash guru
<Think-Free> Any body ?
<xerosis> I'm running kubuntu jaunty with kde 4.3 from PPA and none of the logout/power buttons work, does anyone know where I could start to troubleshoot?
<fernando_> hola
<bdgraue> xerosis: did you alreaddy restart x or reboot after the update?
<xerosis> bdgraue: yep
 * bdgraue only had this problem before he restarted
<mildner> does anybody know how to get kdetwitter?
<mildner> thats a plasmoid for twitter
<MTGap> yeah isn't it just the microblogging widget?
<ghostcube> is there a way to get different backround images in kde 4.3.0
<Nakkel> Im having a annoying problem with Kopete after upgrading to 4.3. The default shortcuts "Return" or "Enter" for sending message wont work anymore. I tried to look if there was any global shortcuts using ret/enter but found none so Im bit lost why wont they work. :/
<roysunshine92> i have a problem with kde 4 shoutdown, it doesn't work because it isn't able to stop running programs i think.any help?
<login__> oi
<login__>  oi
<login__> lol
<roysunshine92> anyone?
<Dragnslcr> Nakkel- what's your shortcut for "Send Message" in a chat window's Settings -> Configure Shortcuts ?
<Nakkel> Dragnslcr: Return and enter
<Dragnslcr> Nakkel- hm, I dunno then. I'm still on the last RC, but ctrl-return and alt-return have worked fine for me
<Nakkel> Tried those too but didnt help :(
<bigleon> Hey there, I'm attempting to set up a sharing network between my Desktop with external HD (OS:Kubuntu) and my Laptop (OS:Win7)
<roysunshine92> i have a problem with kde 4 shoutdown, it doesn't work because it isn't able to stop running programs i think.any help?
<bigleon> I'm pretty much stuck currently. Unable to get any flavor of samba to work that i've comeacross. I don't want to set up an FTP because I don't want to have to download files just so i access them on my lp (such as music or movies)
<jm_> hey
<arthur_> Hello?
<roysunshine92> hi^^
<arthur_> I'm fairly new to using IRC...anybody here?
<arthur_> I have an ICOP eBox 4861 and was wondering if there might be any interest in "respinning" KUbuntu 9.04 to support that hardware?
<bigleon> Bah still no luck on samba...
<claydoh> arthur_: aren't via eden chips x86 compatible?
<arthur_> supposed to be...but the video chip is not recognized properly by the Debian x.org installer database...
<claydoh> its the (lack of) useable via chrome video drivers then
<arthur_>  but version 8.04 works fine...why not 9.04?
<claydoh> dunno, perhaps the drivers are not updated enough?
<Zorael> Is there any way to get gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh run earlier? Input helpers (uim toolbars, scim-gtk-panel) seem to be run earlier
<Zorael> (than the script, obviously)
<arthur_> I think that by hand editting the xorg.conf file, it could be made to work, but that throws off the updating process and it really should be fixed at the Debian xorg database side...
<darthanubis> how does one set individual wallpaper per desktop?
<lninjox> what version
<lninjox> need a list of channels
<lninjox> anyone
#kubuntu 2009-08-06
<arthur_> any useful "tips" on using Quassel IRC client? eg how to easily target another user when answering?
<nacho_> have a problem whit my laptop, it shuts down when i open flash video fullscreen
<nacho_> and i cant find any help about it
<aliendoggie> Hi. After installing kde 4.3 a python qt4 program stopped working with the error "ImportError: No module named QtCore"
<kendrick> so... i installed KDE 4.3 and my desktop is majorly borked. :(
<kendrick> even after moving ~/.kde out of the way and restarting X and logging back in.  about to make a bug report, with a screenshot.
<kendrick> what's the most reasonable way to DOWNgrade my 9.04 back to the KDE 4.2 packages that come with it?
<aliendoggie> kendrick, I aslo would like to do that
<nacho_> i have a problem with my laptop, it shuts down when i open flash video fullscreen it do it whit any browser
<nacho_> i have a problem with my laptop, it shuts down when i open flash video fullscreen it do it whit any browser
 * kendrick consults google in the meantime
<aliendoggie> >> Hi. After installing kde 4.3 a python qt4 program stopped working with the error "ImportError: No module named QtCore"
<aliendoggie> Solution: uninstall package python-qt4-common
<kendrick> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202730 <-- filed, w/ screenshot :)
<kendrick> enjoy & good luck
<skierpage> ]
<skierpage> Test from ircII
<skierpage> I pointed my Kubuntu 9.04 KPackageKit to the KDE 4.3 backport, installed a bunch of packages, restarted, but kwin won't run
<kendrick> brb
<skierpage> Even in the failsafe desktop, the window manager is kwin, so I'm hosed!
<aliendoggie> skierpage, kubuntu.org
<skierpage> kwin complains about a missing DecorationFactoryUnstable (roughly, no copy and paste!)
<skierpage> aliendoggie, thanks but I can't run a browser! (I guess I could install lynx...)
 * skierpage goes to find another computer...
<aliendoggie> skierpage, do you have two sources in sources.lst for kubuntu?
<skierpage> aliendoggie, Umm I think so.  I added the backport as instructed, and I had some original.
<aliendoggie> skierpage, oops sorry they fixed it. no need for the 2nd one
<skierpage> BTW, bug in the KDE failsafe option: there's no x-terminal-emulator defined, so failsafe fails :-)
<aliendoggie> wellll....
<aliendoggie> at least now we have a "remember the milk" widget
<aliendoggie> i cannot resize some widgets using "resize" handle. I have to use control+mouse on handle to resize trashcan for example. but weather widgets works great without holding a control key.
<skierpage> OK, I'm reading kubuntu.org and it doesn't really tell me anything. I guess no one else is having this utter failure of kwin to run?
<aliendoggie> ... plasma crashed a sec ago...
<skierpage> I need to repair or reset my packages, should I attempt from the command-line or first install a different window manager
<aliendoggie> install a different one...
<skierpage> aliendoggie thx!  What's super-lightweight these days, twm?
<aliendoggie> i used something with a mouse on its logo
<wsjunior> hello, im using kde 4.3 and im not able to rename contacts in kopete using f2 key shortcut, is it a know issue?
<wers> how do i change my window manager on System Settings?
<wsjunior> am i supposed to enable something to be able to set different wallpapers and widgets for each desktop?
<tnuic> hi, on gnome I can mount my windows partition using the mounter applet, how do i do that in kubuntu?
<skierpage> I think something's wrong with the jaunty backport of KDE 4.3.  It has the old kwin files from May but a new kdecoration library.  But I'm no package expert.
<tbryant> Where are the .desktop files stored for applications? I'm trying to add applications to the Quick Launch plasma widget.
<wsjunior> tnuic: kwikdisk maybe..
<skierpage> tbryant, ~/.kde/share/apps ?
<wsjunior> am i supposed to enable something to be able to set different wallpapers and widgets for each desktop?
<H2OyJaBoN> hi!
<aliendoggie> >>i cannot resize some widgets using "resize" handle. I have to use control+mouse on handle to resize trashcan for example. but weather widgets works great without holding a control key.
<tbryant> skierpage: can't find them there.
<H2OyJaBoN> how to upgrade my packages?
<aliendoggie> solution: somehow i got another desktop in neverland i could access with "zoom out" option. So i zoomed out and deleted a blank desktop.
<H2OyJaBoN> using adept...
<H2OyJaBoN> (sorry)
<aliendoggie> it seems to fix all my problems: folder view widget, resizing...
<wsjunior> what about differente settings for each desktop?
<aliendoggie> wsjunior, are you asking me_
<aliendoggie> ?
<wsjunior> everyone else too..
<wsjunior> kde announce says that it is possible
<wsjunior> and the video example also shows that
<aliendoggie> i do not need them
<wsjunior> but i cant figure out how to make that
<skierpage> tbryant, well /usr/share/kde4/{services,apps} also has desktop files.
<aliendoggie> i tried to figure out and messed kde completely. so i would better  not try now
<Crell> Hi all.  How do I go about safely uninstalling and reinstalling dbus? :-)
<Crell> I keeping getting a DBus error trying to start KMail, even after a full purge and reinstall of KMail, so my next suspect is DBus.
<aliendoggie> btw how to trick folder view widget to actually show icons sorted by date?
<rance> Ive got a big problem with gnome, and I'm going to have to quit using it, but I need a substitute app for gftp, which I never found as a kde user, anybody have a suggestion?
<zuz_> anyone know how i can go back to knetworkmanager?
<zuz_> i upgraded to kde 4.3 and its telling me to go back to knetworkmanager because the current one is unstable
<skierpage> Is anyone running KDE 4.3 on Jaunty?  jaunty-backports does not include kwin 4.3, but it includes a newer libkdecoration, so for me kwin won't start, so it's completely fubar'd.
<skierpage> Or am I missing something
<zuz_> im running kde 4.3
<skierpage> zuz_ great, and you installed it using jaunty backport PPA?
<zuz_> yes, i just got the instructions for a site and followed it
<zuz_> let me see if i can find the page for you
<skierpage> zuz_ Wow.  Can you in a terminal do `ls -l /usr/lib/*{kwin,kdecora}*`
<sithlord48> plasma-desktop refuses to run after upgrade to kde 4.3 from kde 4.3rc3 (jaunty) can any one help ??
<zuz_> http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-kde-43-rc1-in-kubuntu.html
<zuz_> thats where i followed
<zuz_> but im getting a warning saying that the new network manager is unstable and might crash my system
<H2OyJaBoN> how can know if update-notifier-kde is running?
<zuz_> so i need to figure how to go back to knetworkmanager
<zuz_> skierpage: im sorry, im a noob still in linux, this is my first month
<sithlord48> no such luck zuz its all installed.
<sithlord48> plasma-desktop refuses to run after install of kde 4.3
<skierpage> H20yJaBoN, run ksysguard (Ctrl+Esc I think?), or in a terminal `ps alx | grep update`
<zuz_> ohh sorry sith, that was for skierpage
<sithlord48> oh lol
<zuz_> sometimes i get a faster response using kubuntu forums
<zuz_> sometimes i just get lucky and some experts are trolling around
<sithlord48> yea the forum had a solution but it did not work...
<sithlord48> i can run just about ne thing, other then my desktop i don't get it ..
<sithlord48> and if i try to run plasma-desktop in from konsole i get a lot of errors over 1000 lines worth
<zuz_> oh wow
<skierpage> zuz_, thanks.  That tuxarena blog article is giving the command line way to add a repository, ignoring the KPackageKit program. :-(  But I'll try `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` anyway...
<sithlord48> skierpage , upgrading to kde 4.3 ?
<zuz_> I hope it helps
<zuz_> i think he started but had problems
<zuz_> i wouldnt upgrade it yet
<zuz_> give it a few days
<zuz_> or at least make sure you back up your important data...  lol i learned that in the hard way
<sithlord48> yea i have been running kde 4.3 since its first beta for kubuntu , but on the upgrade to kde 4.3.0.0 it broke the plasma-desktop
<sithlord48> zuz_ the upgrade went just fine on my laptop...
<zuz_> lol my plasma just crashed
<zuz_> as soon as i loaded konqueror... i was using opera and firefox
<kendrick> FWIW - it was missing updates. i had to kick aptitude a few times with upgrade/dist-upgrade, and now KDE 4.3 is working
<kendrick> keep up the good work :)
<sithlord48> zuz_ accourding to quassel i am using kde 4.3.0.0 but no desktop just a black screen ..
<zuz_> did you restart after you installed it?
<zuz_> sorry to ask that but sometimes we forget
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, plasma crashed
<zuz_> by we i meant me for example
<sithlord48> serveral times, after trying a range of things...
<sithlord48> BlueKaj, plasma won't run after my upgrade to kde 4.3 from kde 4.3 rc3
<zuz_> do you guys know how i can make KNETWORKMANAGER my default network manager?
<skierpage> kendrick, I'm in ircII (no kwin!) and may have missed what you wrote, but I notice `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` proposes to install and upgrade dozens more packages than KPackageKit did.
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, bummer , it usually pops back after a few secs here ,almost kike a refresh, but I'm running kde 4.3 on karmic
<skierpage> damn you kendrick, come back! ;-)
<sithlord48> BlueKaj, yea the rc and betas worked wonderful also its running correctly on my laptop just not on this machine...
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, desktop ? graphics card ?
<sithlord48> zuz_, what network manager do you have now..
<sithlord48> BluesKaj, i can enable compiz.... so i think my card is still working , i just can't run plasma-desktop i get a bunch of QGrafixGrid errors...
<zuz_> whatever lookst like a cell phone, im hover my mouse over it and it says Network Manager is Changing! It is highly unstable and will crash your desktop
<BluesKaj> skierpage, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade is safer for dependencies
<zuz_> Untill further notice please use kde 4 knetworkmanager.
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, now that's truly strange
<sithlord48> zuz, you want to run the kde3 version of network manager .. i would expect a bad time with that..
<BluesKaj> zuz , I recommend wicd to those who have a flaky widget-network-manager
<sithlord48> BluesKaj, now that is exactly what i was thinking.. i am running right now on the machine and according to quassel i am running kde 4.3.0.0 (was running 4.2.98 or kde rc3
<zuz> i think i was using the knetworkmanager before the upgrade, whatever i was using, it was the one that came with the 9.04 cd
<skierpage> BluesKaj  do you mean "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade is safer for dependencies" than KPackageKit?  Because my experience is KPackageKit completely f***ed up the KDE 4.3 upgrade.  Maybe the kubuntu.org story should say so.
<sithlord48> zuz, i second the recomendation for wicd use it on my laptop great for the wifi cards...
<BluesKaj> skierpage, yes absolutely , kpackage is quite broken
<zuz> so if i get that with adept, will it install it and remove the current one?
<sithlord48> zuz, wicd will remove network-manager , they don't get along w/ one another...
<BluesKaj> yes, zuz, wicd autoreplaces the current widget network manager
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<sithlord48> zuz, do note after you install wicd you will need to run the systray tool with the command 'wicd-client' (no ' s)
<sithlord48> can anyone help me plasma desktop won't run after upgrade to kde 4.3 on jaunty
<sithlord48> skierpage, you also have lost your desktop after upgrade to kde 4.3 ?
<skierpage> sithlord48, yup.  I added the PPA in KPackageKit, refresh, , it offered lots of 4.3 packages, I installed them, rebooted, but kwin wouldn't run.  Fun times!
<sithlord48> skierpage if you run plasma-desktop it does not run ?
<bigleon> Hey anybody possible help me. I'm attempting to get/install samba 3.4 release but when using the application finder it gives me the out of date 2.3 ver or expermental 4.0 build. I"m trying to find 3.4 but it doesn't show up in application finder
<skierpage> sithlord48, if kwin won't run (undefined symbol), KDE has a hard time doing anything!
<sithlord48> bigleon, i would check samba's webpage and see if they have a package for ubuntu, if you can't find it in the package manager , our repos don't always have the most current verssion of any given software, just what has been built and packaged, and tested for each release...
<sithlord48> skierpage, so you windows don't have borders, do you have a desktop ?
<bigleon> sithlord48, well i went to their site, and it gave me  a .tar.gz but I don't know what to do with it...
<bigleon> their site told me to refer to my linux dist manual on how to install it. Which told me to go into main folder of the tar after extracting and typing ./configure which didn't do anything.
<sithlord48> bigleon, oh.... first off you need to extract the tar.gz archive (with ark or another archive tool)
<sithlord48> can any one help me fix my desktop after an upgrade to kde 4.3 on jaunty plasma-desktop will not run..
<sithlord48> BluesKaj, the other odd thing is if i try to run 'plasma' i am told to install kdebase-workspace-bin , if i go to do that it says its already newest version ...
<Crell> How do I determine what color setting is controlling a particular part of the interface?
<sithlord48> Crell , what ?
<Crell> I have a LOT of the text in my UI (KDE 4.2) that is showing up black on black for some reason; a brand new user account on the same system is fine, so I'm assuming it's a setting somewhere, but I'm not sure which.
<bigleon> Check your display settings crell?
<Crell> Eg, the K Menu tabs at the bottom.  The text is black on nearly-black, so it's unreadable.
<skierpage> sithlord48, KDE gives me a checkerboard desktop and a mostly-empty plasma bar, but all windows appear on top of each other at the top left and have no borders and can't be moved/killed.  The usual X11 snafus if you don't have a window manager.
<Crell> bigleon: I'm in there, and the Colors section has some 50+ colors for different parts of the system.
<sithlord48> crell, got ya... ok check system settings... and goto appereance=>colors try another theme... for starters...
<Crell> I just set it back to default, and that didn't resolve anything.
<bigleon> well Crell, remember what you change and you can try trial error  cahnging the color to white
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, have you tried installing with , sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ...I swear by aptitude now after some fiascos with apt-get ...it may sound trivial but it's made upgrading very smooth for me so far  (knocks on wood :)
<sithlord48> skierpage, i am the other end of that spectrum, my plasma desktop is broken! just will not run but i can use kwin just fine, compiz will even run, i am using it now...
<Crell> bigleon: Ugh.  Is there a config file I can just blow away to reset to what a newly created account would get? :-)  That seems to work and I never bothered customizing the colors myself.
<g1ebe> WOW anyone watching the mariners
<bigleon> Crell Umm thats above me. I just got back to kubuntu the last time i actively used was back in 6.4
<sithlord48> BluesKaj, there are no packages to upgrade....
<Crell> Yipes. :-)
<Crell> I suppose that's a general KDE question at that point, though.
<kent> Wow this chating program looks old school compared to X-Chat
<kent> lol
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, try anyway
<sithlord48> crell, did you install a restricted video driver ?
<bigleon> kent i miss konversation ...
<sithlord48> blueskaj, no that was aptitude's output...
<kent> well see ya
<Crell> sithlord48: I don't believe so.  As I said, this is just one user account.  A brand new account created an hour ago shows white text for those locations instead, which is fine.
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, ok , bummer
<bigleon> How would you go about installing a program from a tar.gz I got one, the main folder has a bunch of folders and readme's that really haven't helped.
<Crell> Oh ouch.
<sithlord48> crell, i only ask because with my ati card using the ati driver, i get flashes of black on stuff sometimes but never often...
<Crell> "NOrmal text" is what controls that.  And about 500 other things.
<Crell> So why didn't the other user get white everywhere?
<sithlord48> blueskaj, i have tried a dpkg --configure -a , and reconfigure and reinstall of kde packages... just don't get it..
<bigleon> Crell when in doubt nuke and refresh :P  but i only o that with freshinstalls XD.
<Crell> bigleon: Yes, but nuke what? :-)
<Crell> My entire .kde directory?  That's draconian even for me. :-)
<bigleon> Crell, the OS. :P Like i said it's a last resort :P
<Crell> Yeah... If I go that far I'm putting something other than Kubuntu on this thing.
<sithlord48> blueskaj, i also have 0 broken packages...
<bigleon> I love kubuntu so i've been loyal to it everytime i've installed linux
<Crell> I've been using it for a few years, but 8.10 was icky and 9.04 I've heard way too many bad things about, especially with a Thinkpad T61.
<sithlord48> crell, did you do any updating of the system or make any changes recently .. ?
<Crell> I'm trying to hold on long enough to go for 9.10, but...
<Crell> sithlord48: Nothing KDE related.  The last routine update was just firefox bits.
<BluesKaj> bigleon, open a terminal , do : cd "name of folder" , then ./configure ( if there's a configure file in the folder) , then :sudo make && make install
<bigleon> 6.4 worked well... but in 9.4 i've been confused as hell I can't even figure out how to install the app i've been working on the last 3 hours.
<Crell> But this has been the case for a LONG time.  I've only just gotten around to doing something about it. :-)
<bigleon> bluekaj, i tried that adn it gave me an error
<bigleon> I'm in the folder of the tar
<bigleon> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<sithlord48> kubuntu has been working perfectly (well i do break it sometimes but is always my fault, it has yet to break it self , badly at least)
<BluesKaj> what's the app name exactly bigleon ?
<bigleon> samba-3.4.0
<BluesKaj> bigleon,? so there's no textfile in the folder named configure
<bigleon> no
<BluesKaj> are at the folder prompt now ?
<BluesKaj> are you
<bigleon> Yeah /desktop/samba-3.4.0$
<BluesKaj> in the terminal ?
<bigleon> yes
<BluesKaj> is there a make file in the folder ?
<bigleon> no
<bigleon> the howto from their site said refer to your linux manuall to install so they weren't much help
<BluesKaj> ok bigleon open konqueror type smb:/ in the addressbar
<bigleon> kk
<bigleon> okay
<bigleon> there is a workgroup window
<BluesKaj> ok so samba is installed
<cF`Zuz|WATAF_> yeah...
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> didnt work
<bigleon> I installed an old verison samba earlier today but found out it was incompatable and was told to install the 3.4 although through application thing i did uninstall samba
<BluesKaj> weird
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> how do i access knetworkmanager?  wicd didnt work for me
<bigleon> When i type samba in the prompt, i get "bash: samba: command not found" and it gives me a tool tip about sudo apt-get install samba4
<BluesKaj> cF`Zuz|WATAF, describe "didn't work "
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> wouldnt connect to my wireless
<bigleon> but samba4 is not what i want I'm suppose to get to get samba 3.4 not samba4... and repositorys don't have 3.4
<BluesKaj> bigleon, yeah , I get the same , but I ignore it
<BluesKaj> I think the samba that apt refers to is the gui version
<bigleon> *sigh* see i wish i could use old ver but i got to use particular verison do to it's win7 compatability
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> so it says knetworkmanager is installed, does anyone know how i can access it?
<Fanfare> hi @ all
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> hey
<Fanfare> cF`Zuz|WATAF: knetworkmanager in console?
<BluesKaj> bigleon type samba  --version
<skierpage> apt-get dist-upgrade failed in akonadi, ran apt-get -f, re-ran apt-get dist-upgrade and now it's rebuilding my kernel, my grub menu, ... Maybe I should just pack in jaunty and move to karmic?
<Fanfare> Q: how do i get ESSID from current connected WLAN ap in a script?
<bigleon> Samba is not currently installed
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> says cannot connect to x server
<Fanfare> cF`Zuz|WATAF: ahm Konsole not console :-) assuming u run KDE
<BluesKaj> cF`Zuz|WATAF, you haven't described how you triued to connect your wifi , wep, wpa , wpa2 with pw ...what ?
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> ok dont type anything for me yet, gimme 1 sec so i can plug my lan cable on my laptop
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> brb
<bigleon> I also got the install samba4 tooltip again.
<zuz_> ok so i did it again with the cable plugged and didnt give me the x server error
<cF`Zuz|WATAF_> :)
<BluesKaj> bigleon, I have samba gui in my kmenu listed under applications/system and I get the same error about it not being installed ..don't worry about it
<cF`Zuz|WATAF_> Lag Alert: You have a 18 seconds lag to freenode: please check your connection, (note this could be due to a proxy or to excess text being sent to holmes.freenode.net.
<cF`Zuz|WATAF_> ouch
<cF`Zuz|WATAF_> fanfare, i couldnt connect my wep to wicd, but i got knetworkmanager running, and its been running smooth for me since i first got kubuntu about a month ago
<cF`Zuz|WATAF> im happy with that   :)
<zuz> besides, this new interface looks cooler then the one before
<bigleon> BluesKaj Alright.  I kind of wish there was a decent alternative to Samba, but there doesn't appear to be. Damn win 7 compatability. Untimately i'm trying to setup my desktop to be a personal server sthat i can access around campus
<BluesKaj> bigleon, whynot install ubuntuserver
<zuz> i forgot about getting samba
<BluesKaj> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<bigleon> cause I like the ability to have it used as a guest terminal and a jutebox in the dorm
<BluesKaj> bigleon, there are better ways than samba i'm sure for using your pc as a server ...there are some very knowledgeable ppl here who know about such things and they are here during working hrs mostly ...ppl like genii
<bigleon> alright
<bigleon> I'll have to log on early tommrow and try and catch him.
<BluesKaj> EDT ?
<sithlord48> bigleon, what are you trying to do ?
<bigleon> CST
<BluesKaj> ok 1 hr diff , not to bad
<BluesKaj> too
<bigleon> I'm esseintally trying to create a terminal that I can use as a Jutebox/ internet terminal / File sharing server ( so i can access my External HD campus wide with out having to haul it around)
<sithlord48> oh perhaps you should see the post about my server...
<BluesKaj> sounds like vnc
<thiago_> hi
<sithlord48> h/o let me find the link
<bigleon> Well i spent like 3 hours configuring VNC this morning >.<
<bigleon> Got that working, so i don't have to be at server currently to work on it.
<sithlord48> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101969.0
<skierpage> After four times, apt-get dist-upgrade thinks it's done with 4.3 upgrades.  I'll reboot with my new kernel.  Thanks y'all for the help.  And if everyone here agrees KPackageKit can't upgrade to 4.3, why doesn't the web site say that??!
<skierpage> bye
<bigleon> yeah i tottaly don't want winxp >.>
<sithlord48> me either...
<bigleon> my old config for desktop was winxp...
<zuz> ok now im gonna go see if i can install BT4 pre on another partition of this laptop
<mac9416> Hello, where can I find a status file from a fresh install of Kubuntu?
<bigleon> i woulda just used samb 2.3 or w/e but unfortunately my laptop (win7) barely supports any flavours of samba
<mac9416> *APT status file
<BluesKaj> skierpage another happy customer :)
<sithlord48> can any one help me get plasma-desktop to run again after upgrade to kde 4.3
<zuz> thats weird
<zuz> im using samba and its asking for a login
<zuz> ... to log on my pc, what kind of log in is that? it never asked
<BluesKaj> your pc is just listed as part of the workgroup
<BluesKaj> well, TV time with wifey ...good luck everyone , BBL
<sithlord48> blueskaj, enjoy, night
<zuz> later
<zuz> but it never asked me for authorization
<zuz> do i put my windows login info?
<sithlord48> zuz, you could try it not you could also do blank
<zuz> blank didnt work
<zuz> neither was my windows login  :)
<zuz> nm
<zuz> caps
<zuz> on username
<zuz> usernames case sensitive on linux?
<sithlord48> sure are
<zuz> good to know
<zuz> ;)
<bigleon> Well i made a thread, i'm giving up on linux for today.
<skierpage> Up and running KDE 4.3 on jaunty!
<zuz> yay
<sithlord48> skierpage, very nice..
 * genii sips
<zuz> what got you to fix it?
<argon1> I've been attempting to install Kubuntu via a separate partition using unetbootin, all of the tutorials assume you have an existing linux/windows install. Is it possible to do this from a live cd, since I have an old Kubuntu install disk that boots but has errors and won't install?
<Novice> anyone know how to set up a VM on linux?
<neptunepink> KDE4.3 + fish == Sadness?
<skierpage> Novice, I had recent good experience with Sun's VirtualBox.
<Novice> skierpage: was just looking at that not sure how to get started though
<skierpage> Novice, I downloaded it from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads, installed, read the pretty excellent user manual.
<zuz> hey question, do you guys use the default audio controls that came with kubuntu or does anyone use something different/better?
<zuz> like im just looking around adept, and it has something called pulse audio
<skierpage> zuz, I'm not sure what you're asking.  System Settings > Multimedia shows what KDE is using.
<zuz> and whats the better video player they have available
<Novice> skierpage: k thnx
<zuz> skier, just seeing if there are better things out there then what kubuntu came with
<zuz> for example, you said you prefer wicd then knetworkmanager
<skierpage> zuz, PulseAudio is an audio layer, not a program.  The arguments as to which layer is better (xine, GStreamer, direct) are endless.
<zuz> yeah thats what i was asking...
<skierpage> zuz, BTW some programs ignore KDE's set up, like Flash plugin.
<zuz> what do you mean?
<skierpage> heh, PulseAudio no longer works for KDE now I've upgraded.
<zuz> i got java, flash, lame all from the restricted package
<skierpage> zuz, if sound works in them all don't worry about it.  Just be aware that AIUI they don't respect System Settings > Multimedia.  I had to monkey with `asoundconf` to get Flash audio working.
<Ahmuck-Jr> hi.  i need help :(
<darthanubis> !ask | Ahmuck-Jr
<ubottu> Ahmuck-Jr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ahmuck-Jr> i inserted a usb key, and was copying files to it, and deleting some files
<skierpage> ubottu, you really should say  "eventually someone may reply"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ahmuck-Jr> it choked, and now it lists read only
<zuz> im just wondering right now, like dragon player is my best option?
<zuz> ewh, got disconnected
<zuz> brb
<Ahmuck-Jr> i can't modify the files, delete, add, etc.  all the files are listed as read only
<skierpage> Ahmuck-Jr, what do you mean "lists read only" ?
<skierpage> Ahmuck-Jr, you could try in Dolphin to right-click on the USB device, choose Safely remove NAME_OF_USB, remove it, wait a while, then reinsert.
<Ahmuck-Jr> failed to eject UDISK
<Ahmuck-Jr> permissions, root, read only
<Ahmuck-Jr> however i cannot get it to change for any reason
<Ahmuck-Jr> "sudo chown user:user /media/UDISK"
<skierpage> Ahmuck-Jr, in a terminal enter `mount` and look for the line for it and paste it in here.
<skierpage> FWIW, mine is /dev/sdb1 on /media/SKIERPAGE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed)
<Ahmuck-Jr>  /dev/sdb1 on /media/UDISK type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,utf8,shortname=winnt,uid=500)
<Ahmuck-Jr> think rebooting would fix it?
<skierpage> Ahmuck-Jr, so it's mounted ReadWrite, and AIUI there's no notion of a file owner on vfat file format.
<Ahmuck-Jr> well i can't move/copy/delete a file to or from that disk
<Ahmuck-Jr> i'm going to restart
<skierpage> Ahmuck-Jr close everything that might be accessing the USB, then try `sudo umount /media/UDISK` in a terminal, and if still woes I guess either rip it out anyway, or reboot. ?!?
<nivan> what to do if ut2003 works 4x faster on kubuntu x64
<nivan> on suse 11 and c2d it used to work just nice
<snowrichard> hi
<nivan> now this is x2 and kubuntu and it working 4x faster
<snowrichard> this screen is really narrow. I'm in a virtualbox running kubuntu-desktop. I started with the 9.0 server and added the kubuntu desktop.
<sithlord48> can any one help me get plasma-desktop to run again after upgrade to kde 4.3
<snowrichard> there that's better.  I slid the left divider to the left
<skierpage> sithlord48, probably not, but it's all good for me on 9.04 amd64 with the Jaunty backport.
<sithlord48> skierpage, that is exactly what i set up ..
<skierpage> sithlord48, QT 4.5.2, KE 4.3.0, Plasma Workspace 0.3.  Does ksysguard show plasma-desktop running?
<sithlord48> skierpage, does not
<Ahmuck-Jr> rebooting did nothing
<sithlord48> started a thread on the forum here http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3105595.0
<skierpage> sithlord48, starting it with `plasma-desktop --no-fork` from a terminal might give you some insight, but I have no real idea.
<sithlord48> skierpage,same output as if run without --nofork
<sithlord48> alright all thanks for the help, im out for the night..
<skierpage> Ahmuck-Jr, I got no idea, I've never had that problem.  You could look in /var/log/messages for errors from "usb" and/or "/dev/sd<whatever USB is>",
<Ahmuck-Jr> when did linux loose power over removing files?
<nivan2> do you think it is something wrong with sdl and amd x2
<Ahmuck-Jr> good question.  i've had some problems with SDL and AMD.  however, iirc, it was a graphics card driver
<skierpage> Ahmuck-Jr, WFM!  what does ls -l /media/UDISK show?  Mine shows a bunch of "-rwxr-xr-x 1 skierpage root  234750 2009-07-17 14:45 Dave_Matthews_sample.ogg
<skierpage> i.e. I own them, I can write to them, anyone can read them.
<nivan2> i think open suse has some wraper for 32 bit apps or something
<nivan2> but i used it last time 5 months ago so i don t remember
<nivan2> i can t find glibc on repo ...just source
<nivan2> it was good thing because i have backup of game installation ut2003
<nivan2> now the problem is because it works 4x faster on this cpu
<nivan2> how to fix this ?
<zuz> on help/about my firefox says version 3.0.13  but i downloaded 3.5
<skierpage> zuz, you *may* have multiple firefoxes in different locations. In a terminal, `which firefox` and `firefox -v`, and search for other firefox directories.
<skierpage> gotta go, cheers y'all
<zuz> ty
<bp0> i have ubunut, and i installed kubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, now how do i remove that?
<bp0> apt-get remove kunbuntu-desktop says that it will free 40k
<bp0> which doesnt seem like enough
<djdarkman> Hello, I'm a frustrated user, because my audio is not working because of this abomination called pulse audio, is there a way to either remove it by not removeing everything else or making it not suck so bad?
<nivan2> find emu10k card
<chivo_> hello
<chivo_> :) goonite for everyone
<Kirito> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Kirito> is anyone awake?
<amason_> no
<corigo2> Trying to update to KDE 4.3 (yeah!).... but they don't provide a pgp file, only the code. When I browse from apt to add the key it doesn't recognize the text file. Any idea how I need to save the key so that I can import it?
<john-charles> Hey all, how do you get konversation to auto identify when you start the app?
<karan> hey buyz
<karan> guys*
<karan> im new to kbuntu
<karan> i switched from mint linux
<corigo2> karan: welcome
<cristiano> Brasil?
<corigo2> ! Portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<keripix> guys
<keripix> need help
<keripix> i cant shutdown nor reboot after i upgraded from kde 4.2 to 4.3
<keripix> ne solutions?
<keripix> its actually frustrating
<jithine> hi guys anyone using twitter in the micro blogging plasma widget ?
<jithine> can you please tell me service url for twitter
<mildner> since I have kde 4.3 ...kdetwitter is not anymore there
<jithine> i am also using kde 4,3
<jithine> i heard that we can use this for twitter also
<jithine> but i dont know what to enter in service url place
<d34dh0r53> sup
<sos> anyone around that can help me with plasma desktop not starting?
<sos> it boots to the login screen, i login and just get a desktop
<sos> a background
<sos> no icons, no menu
<d34dh0r53> 9.10 is looking really nice. Good work guys
<Sword2> sos delete .kde folder
<high-rez> Gents, if I went the virtual desktop kube - do I need to install compiz or does kubuntu do its own composting ?
<rombusiness> pls send me flash for kubuntu
<amason_> flash?
<rombusiness> adobe flash pro for kubuntu
<rombusiness> plugin for www.youtube.com
<amason_> ok...so what do you mean by send you flash? The sentence doesn't really make sense
<rombusiness> mean right web site for kubuntu adobe flash
<heinkel_111> how can I access HAL configurations
<heinkel_111> my touchpad on the laptop suddenly stopped working a week ago
<heinkel_111> in xorg.conf it says 'synaptic touchpad' but it is commented out saying HAL is now used
<heinkel_111> but where is the HAL and how can I adjust the settings there when the automagics dont work
<high-rez> i think half really just lists devices available and their /dev / /sys entries etc.  Have you tried seeing his the device shows up in hal-device ?
<heinkel_111> high-rez: no
<heinkel_111> how do i do that?
<high-rez> open a terminal and type hal-device | more
<high-rez> i'd first check to make sure that hal is actually presneting the device as an input device to x.
<heinkel_111> ok, a command line application...produces a lot of output....
<heinkel_111> high-rez: I find listed as hal device 16 /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX3_port_logicaldev_input
<heinkel_111> in info.product it references syapatic touchpad
<heinkel_111> how can i check that the touchpad sends signals to the xorg through hal?
 * ceineke_ is replacing his laptop lcd panel X_x
<Adola> Hi!  How stable is 9.10?
<Adola> (I am SO sick of broken plasmoids)
<ceineke_> it's going well, fyi :}
<skierpage> I found a Kubuntu bug that makes the failsafe desktop option break.  What package should I file it in?
<skierpage> Ah, known bug in kdebase-workspace, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/278722
<DarthPuff> hello
<DarthPuff> how do i switch to compiz?
<DarthPuff> in installed compiz-kde and compiz-plugins
<schmidt_> hi
<DarthPuff> ok
<DarthPuff> figured it out
<DarthPuff> compiz --replace
<schmidt_> I installed kde4.3 from launchpad on ubuntu 9.04. now, the logout/shutdown buttons in kde4.3 doesn't work anymore. how can I debug such problems?
<DarthPuff> why not just install kubuntu?
<DarthPuff> is xgl in the package list?
<Hystoriker> hello all. i try to save an email-list under kmail (KDE4.3) but i dont succeed. after entering the name of the list i get asked to select a target folder, but there is non to choose from.
<schmidt_> DarthPuff: It can't kubuntu. I always dist-upgrade. I'm not shure what that basinstallation I was. But what has this to do with the shutdown problem?
<DarthPuff> you installed ubuntu and then installed kde
<DarthPuff> ubuntu comes with gnome
<DarthPuff> you should have installed kubuntu
<schmidt_> DarthPuff: And I installed kde3.5, but this doesnt work after the kde4.3 update
<DarthPuff> kubuntu comes with kde 4
<schmidt_> OK, but I will test kubuntu.
<DarthPuff> k
<DarthPuff> it should be easier than trying to rig ubuntu to wor
<DarthPuff> k
<schmidt_> DarthPuff: i the amd64 version stable?
<DarthPuff> it seems stable to me
<DarthPuff> that is what i'm using
<havane> hello
<dahai0055> hello everone
<havane> i need some help to install kde on ubuntu
<havane> please
<dahai0055> sorry。。。
<xray3> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<havane> install kde i have typed :x
<havane> what is the difference?
<xray3> am also a beginner, no clue
<xray3> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" dont work?
<havane> i don t know xray3
<havane> i am trying install kde right now
<ElTimo> is there any particular reason why lancelot is compiled without compositing support in the repositories?
<ElTimo> it's been that way since i can remember
<ElTimo> it's incredibly annoying, since i love that applet, but it looks like seven kinds of hell without compositing. i can't even compile it either
<ElTimo> anybody?
<andreas> Hello ElTimo!
<ElTimo> hi andreas. any idea how to compile lancelot from source?
<ElTimo> or is that better asked in #kde?
<andreas> oh, sorry. I am not an kde developer ;-)
<ElTimo> ah ok
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> I get this error: linux-image-server depends on linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-24-server; however:  Package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-24-server is not configured yet.
<roderik_> hello
<tinowittig> hi
<homy> Hi, I just activated the kubuntu backports ppa and upgraded to kde 4.3, but, whenever I start a kde app (from gnome) or try to log in to kde, I get a "kbuildsycoca4" crash.
<homy> So, currently, I can't use kde cause I can't start any kde programs or log in to kde
<homy> .
<homy> Can somebody help me fix kde so it works again?
<ghostcube> hmm anyone on kde 4.3.0 and installed compiz from repo 0.82 and 9.04 kubuntu can check something
<ghostcube> and nvidia card would be nice
<ghostcube> :D
<ViRii> anyone do bluejacking?
<ElTimo|sleepage> what do you need checked ghostcube?
<Tm_T> !away > ElTimo|sleepage
<ubottu> ElTimo|sleepage, please see my private message
<ghostcube> hmm compiz isnt autostarting after you set it in, systemsettings >> default components >> window manager
<ghostcube> as default WM and then do a new login
<ElTimo|sleepage> hmm....what's wrong with kwin? other than being rather slow
<ghostcube> i need some plugins from compiz and i love the workflow like screen edges be better detectet
<ghostcube> tab and grpu
<ghostcube> the cube works even better
<ghostcube> *group
<ElTimo|sleepage> gotcha
<ghostcube> :)
<ElTimo|sleepage> i'll check it in the mor- later this morning
<ghostcube> i testet kwin effects for 3 weeks they are ok but a bit to buggy and a bit to slow :)
<ghostcube> thx for testing
 * ElTimo|sleepage is off to bed right now
<ghostcube> n8
<Tm_T> ghostcube: yeah, I'm one of those lucky ones that have no apparent slowness nor buggyness
<ghostcube> Tm_T: the slowliness is not so bad
<ghostcube> but the fact is it doesnt work like compiz not so flawless
<ghostcube> some things are not so well but they are ok
<ghostcube> but not really what i need
<Tm_T> ghostcube: works better for me than compiz (:
<Tm_T> but yeah, depends on ones needs etc
<kubbie> hi guys, how do I install 4.3 ?
<kubbie> is there any guide to using the PPAs ? I have them set but after the update there is no upgrade going
<linuxing71> haloo
<linuxing71> newbie
<jfpla> hi, i read at KDE 4.3 Release Announcement that kdepim can sync with google calendar. Any body knows a tip to do that?
<jfpla> thanks
<eMaX> can someone please help:
<eMaX> linux-image-server depends on linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-24-server; however:  Package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-24-server is not configured yet.
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get -f install
<eMaX> tnx
<eMaX> anyway
<eMaX> I just found my problem
<eMaX> no space left on /boot
<FloodBotK2> eMaX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eMaX> I wonder how I can clean up w/o messing up my packages
<Riddell> ** testers needed for new python-kde4 backport in jaunty
<terminal3> hello
<zuz> hi terminal
<terminal3> i need to know if its posible to runb win at ths starting ubuntu
<terminal3> thkns
<Mamarok> terminal3: could you ask your question again and be a bit more clear, please?
<zuz> i was about to say that
<terminal3> yes, sorry, my english is very bad.
<terminal3> well.
<terminal3> i need to run wine automatically when ubuntu starts.
<terminal3> but i don't know the command.
<zuz> btw, can someone tell me how to make knetworkmanager start automatically at startup?  I upgraded to kde 4.3 and it installed network manager which  is unstable(at least it told me it was lol) so i replaced it back to knetworkmanager, but everytime i boot the machine i have to go to terminal and type knetworkmanager for it to work
<Mamarok> ok, then you need to put wine in the autostart: system Settings -> advanced tab -> Autostart
<zuz> there we got the similar questions lol
<Mamarok> zuz: ditto for you then :)
<zuz> ;)
<terminal3> mamarok, yes, but i dont know in wich chapter is wine.
<terminal3> : (
<terminal3> home, usr, sys...
<zuz> lol that advanced tab was there the whole time? wow i gotta get used to these glasses lol
<terminal3> ah, i think u found it, thnk you very much
<zuz> yay, thanks
<zuz> thanks to you too terminal... you asked the same question lol
<zuz> nm he left!  agrrrr i cant see!!!
<zuz> nm he left!  agrrrr i cant see!!!;0
<Mamarok> zuz: ?
<zuz> too dark here, i typed the arrow key which is next to enter and typed it again lol my bad, by the way, when i go to hardware and look at network management backend it doesnt show knetworkmanager
<zuz> but it works...  is knetworkmanager just a front end app?
<zuz> brb let me restart and check something
<TeLLuS> Hmm, maye found my first 4.3 bug I think. I have Codeweavers.com crossover Linux and now none of the programs wants to start when I press them in the startmenu. Worked in every version before. But as a workaround I can use Lancelot to start them as normal instead. Will also try to regenerate them somehow.
<TeLLuS> Found the problem with some of the .desktop files were not executable. Great with better security.. but what did I do to change one of them. Problem solved anyway.
<shadeslayer> are the servers experiencing high loads?
<dm_> Kivio rocks, any other good apps peeps can reccomend?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<shadeslayer> hey
 * BluesKaj drinks a wakeup coffee
<zachary> anyone happen to know why I am getting this issue: http://pastebin.com/m77862bb3
<Unksi> 164910 *** jono n=jono@ubuntu/member/jono has joined #kubuntu
<Guest5758> #join bloodworld.eu
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<the_madman> I wanted to check something about the proprietary nvidia drivers.
<BluesKaj> the_madman, depends on your card , but usually the proprietaries aren't necessary
<the_madman> See, I'm using Gentoo right now with nvidia-drivers-180.60 installed, and these seem to have a regression that causes black windows all over the place in KDE 4. In Kubuntu, however, I have (the suggested) nvidia drivers version 180.44, and this never occurs.
<the_madman> I'm using a GeForce Go 6600 graphics card (on a Toshiba Portege S100 laptop), and 3D graphics won't work with the free drivers.
<the_madman> So I wanted to check if anyone using Kubuntu experiences the black window problem with drivers later then 180.44, or whether this is a gentoo-specific problem.
<phh> the_madman: I think it's because of the default settings
<phh> with correct settings (loosing hardware acceleration) you can drop these bugs
<phh> google should give you some answer
<the_madman> phh: OK, thanks. I'll go check.
<BluesKaj> well, this the_madman the recommended driver in jaunty for your card is the nvidia-glx-180 (now called the 185.18.14) so you may want to do an update
<the_madman> BluesKaj: Oh, I haven't used Kubuntu in a while so I didn't check, and with the bug I'm experiencing in Gentoo I was hesitant to do an upgrade.
<BluesKaj> gentoo won't use the same driver unless the kernel modules are the same aafaik
<the_madman> BluesKaj: I understand that. It requires that you re-emerge nvidia-drivers on every kernel upgrade.
<the_madman> Oooh, the trouble I got myself into using Gentoo...
<karan> guyz i need help
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karan> i enabled desktop effects and i got no errors
<karan> and stuff
<karan> but none of them work :S
<karan> o
<karan> sorry
<karan> so anyone?
<the_madman> karan: Well, it depends on a lot of things. Do you know what graphics card you are using?
<shadeslayer> karan: so have you checked if the composting is on
<karan> how do i check it?
<shadeslayer> karan: the composting or the card?
<karan> compositing
<shadeslayer> karan: KDE 4.3 i guess ?
<the_madman> karan: Try pressing Alt + Shift + F12.
<karan> nothing happened
<karan> i have a legacy graphics card
<shadeslayer> karan: ok go to system settings > Desktop > click enable desktop effects and see if you have any errors popping up
<karan> no errors
<karan> o
<karan> now i get one
<karan> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<karan> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<FloodBotK2> karan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> karan: yeah,graphics card problem
<karan> so what do i do?
<shadeslayer> karan: press alt+F2 > jockey-kde
<the_madman> karan: Or do a search in the menu for, "Hardware drivers".
<shadeslayer> karan: itll check for drivers....if it lists any install the latest ones
<the_madman> karan: Then you have to do a restart.
<karan> <shadeslayer> It didn't find any
<shadeslayer> karan: what card?
<karan> no like
<shadeslayer> karan: like nvidia or ati ?
<karan> it said no properity drivers are used on thid system
<karan> um
<karan> nvidia
<shadeslayer> !nvidia | karan
<ubottu> karan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<the_madman> karan: One more thing. Just how old is the computer you're using? Does it support other 3D stuff?
<karan> um
<karan> ye
<karan> on mont linux
<karan> i was able to use awn
<the_madman> OK, thanks.
<the_madman> Check the guide ubottu provided.
<karan> mint*
<the_madman> Right, I have to do a restart and re-configure some stuff. Just updated my nvidia drivers.
<sun_> hi
<karan> um
<karan> it only shows
<karan> kubuntu 7 & 8
<lancelot> hi all
<bomber1974> hi
<lancelot> im using 9.04 amd64 but i cant use my graphic card effectively where can i gind ati x1300 graphic card driver
<lancelot> find
<bomber1974> whats is yor problem?
<lancelot> i have ati x1300 graphic card but i cant find its driver
<lancelot> it isnt working effectively
<cF`Zuz|Work> anyone know an easy to learn/setup/free file server?  with a good GUI?
<bomber1974> samba?
<g1ebe> is there a way in Quassel I can turn of notifactions from popping up when I sign into gamesurge etc?
<cF`Zuz|Work> something where i can set up so i dont carry around external HD around campus
<cF`Zuz|Work> samba does that?
<MTGap> Anyone know where to change the splash screen after KDM?
<MTGap> Nvm I found it in System Settings
<owner> hey
<wsjunior> hello, i'm trying to rename contacts with f2 shortcut has a used to do with previous versions but it isnt working, is it supposed to be working with kde 4.3?
<wsjunior> kopete question by the way....
<wsjunior> could anybody please test to rename a kopete contact with f2 shortcut, im thinking about registering a bug but i would like some else to confirm that behavior before..
<mariodf72_> hallo
<elitrou> mariodf72_: hello, just ask your question :)
<mariodf72_> in english?
<mariodf72_> skype in ubuntu for eee-pc edition?
<shyke2a> skype is a spyware
<shyke2a> be carefull
<mariodf72_> thanks
<elitrou> mariodf72_: look for it in medibuntu repositories
<mariodf72_> ok?
<elitrou> mariodf72_: i didn't understand your last question...
<mariodf72_> sorry, its ok, good luck
<elitrou> mariodf72_: enjoy your skype:)
<mariodf72_> thanks
<emedril> maridof72_ einfach mal nach medibuntu googeln, da ist dann ne gute anleitung dazu bei
<barstan54> türk varmı
<barstan54> bırı bana yardım etsın
<barstan54> int mutablePrimitive1;
<barstan54>   2. int mutablePrimitive2;
<barstan54>   3. const int constPrimitive1 = 4;
<barstan54>   4. const int constPrimitive2 = 3;
<barstan54>   5.
<FloodBotK2> barstan54: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elitrou> ubottu: turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<BluesKaj> heh, turktrolls
<barstan54> slm
<roland_> hi. I use kubuntu + Kde 4.3. There are some packages/features missing from vanilla Kde 4.3. The Starfield plugin (as shown in the release screencast), the whiteboard desktop plugin, the nepomuk search bar in dolphin and other things. Am I missing packages?
<Sets65> всем привеет! у меня проблемка ... мож кто поможет? )
<Pici> !ru | Sets65
<ubottu> Sets65: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tommaso> try
<tommaso> ok
<tommaso> is it possible to make questions here?
<g1ebe> I don't know..are questions really questions
<g1ebe> you just asked one
<g1ebe> but will you get an answer?
<tommaso> ahahah ops you're right
<g1ebe> ;)
<g1ebe> Yeah you can
<g1ebe> peopple will answer
<g1ebe> eventually
<tommaso> oh thank you
<g1ebe> what is your queston
<tommaso> i just need to know this one
<tommaso> how to disable any screensaver configuration on kubuntu
<g1ebe> hmm
<tommaso> so that the screen is ALWAYS on
<g1ebe> system settings>Display
<g1ebe> oh
<g1ebe> i know what you mean, when I didn't do it like that my computer white screened
<g1ebe> let me figure out how I Got it to always stay on
<tommaso> yes you got it
<g1ebe> I went to
<tommaso> i have problems with my screen
<g1ebe> System Settings>DIsplay
<g1ebe> then power management
<g1ebe> then disabled everything there
<g1ebe> now my screen doesn't turn off
<g1ebe> yo uhave to make sure each one of those things says disabled
<g1ebe> Standby,suspend,power off
<g1ebe> disabled
<tommaso> ok right now the entire power management is disabled
<tommaso> do i have to enable it and disable every single voice?
<g1ebe> do each of the boxes thing say sdisabled
<tommaso> ok
<g1ebe> make it so you have 3 disabled options
<g1ebe> then apply
<tom____> hi guys... short question: I am often using the comandline in a manner like tis:    sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude upgrade...  so i would like to automatically answer "yes" when aptitude asks me whether I want to upgrade some packages or not...  is this somehow possible?
<tom____> ähhh i meant sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<g1ebe> Did you get it tommaso?
<tommaso> thank you glebe yes I got it
<tommaso> but what about the power settings?
<tommaso> those for laptop and battery
<g1ebe> idk
<g1ebe> im on desktop and it stops me from white screening
<rayq> please somebody help me
<g1ebe> whats you're questiopn
<rayq>  I run amarok in my kubuntu jaunty
<g1ebe> ok
<rayq> when I click a mp3 file, amarok doesn't install a plugin
<rayq> automatically
<g1ebe> same happens to me..so i'll be waiitng for an answer with you
<g1ebe> acutally my amarok doesnt play anything at all
<g1ebe> ever.
<tommaso> glebe, maybe it's different when you have a laptop because I have another voice in the system management too,  it's under the advanced tab and it is where you can set your energy profiles
<rayq> so how to resolve this problem??
<g1ebe> hmm maybe it is
<g1ebe> sorry tom:(
<tommaso> don't worry glebe, your tip about the display was useful as well
<rayq> can you tell me to install the plugins manually???
<tom____> hmm.. thx..  anyway, glebe
<tom____> glebe do you still think it is possible somehow with a short command?
<tommaso> rayq, did you install the codec for mp3 files?
<rayq> tom>> not yet
<tommaso> that should solve your problem, I think
<tommaso> or try open dragon player, when I did it for the first time I was asked about downloading plugins
<tommaso> mp3 included
<tommaso> glebe, do you think there's a way to disable the power settings service?
<tommaso> who cares of the battery, I want the laptop to behave as if it was a desktop
<elitrou> tommaso: you can choose your settings as presentation
<tommaso> what do you mean
<tommaso> ?
<tom____> glebe ...  for the specific command "aptitude"  there is an option..  "-y" : assume "yes" :)  i should have searche dfor this in the man pages earlier ^^
<elitrou> tommaso: click on your battery icon near the clock
<elitrou> then set the power profile to presentation
<tommaso> elitrou: ok I did it, thank you very much
<tommaso> elitrou: but there's a voice
<tommaso> elitrou: "turn off the screen when the system is inactive for"
<Planetary> hey guys, is there a way to recover the freshly deleted file on a flash memory divice, SD card?
<tommaso> elitrou: i should take the thick away right?
<Planetary> i remember a lost and found thing
<elitrou> tommaso: i don;t understand you
<tommaso> elitrou: sorry I explained it badly! don't worry I got it thank you
<tommaso> elitrou: I did like you told me, I hope this time it will remain active
<elitrou> tommaso: enjoy:)
<pvandewyngaerde> is there a way to get the 2.6.30 kernel on jaunty ?
<kaddi> hi, i have a problem with kubuntu and thunderbird.
<tommaso> i have another strange thing happening on ubuntu, vlc doesn't play videos, just sound, no image. dragonfly plays them fine instead
<tommaso> kaddi: what kind of problem?
<kaddi> i set firefox as the default program to open links and when FF-3.5 came out I updated the setting so links would be opening in FF-3.5 this works fine, except for links in Thunderbird, which are still opened in FF-3.0. Anyone know where I can set Thunderbird to open links with FF-3.5?
<kaddi> (sry took a while to type ;) )
<pvandewyngaerde> tommaso: i had similar problems somethimes   try opening from konsole and see if you get an errormsg  ,   or try   -vout X11
<tommaso> pvandewyngaerde: ok thank you i'm trying
<fcambria> Hi allways
<Hellmark[S10e]> Hello, I'm using a Lenovo S10e (as the nick suggests), with 9.10, and I'm wanting to map one of the extra special keys. How would I go about doing that? xmodmap is one thing i found out about while searching, but I don't know the code for the key.
<tommaso> pvandewyngaerde: thank you now it works, I don't know what I did but now it works
<kaddi> ok, I set the the symbolic link usr/bin/firefox from /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 to /usr/bin/firefox-3.5, however after the update of FF 3.0 yesterday the symbolic is pointing to FF 3.0 again
<kaddi> is there a way to prevent this from happening with the updates?
<kaddi> or do I just have to reset the link after every FF update?
<Hellmark[S10e]> kaddi, unfortunately, no.
<Planetary> I found may answer, testdisk
<Hellmark[S10e]> I really dislike how they have the packages setup like that.
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> just remind me is it ln -s target file or ln -s file target?
<Hellmark[S10e]> I mean, I wanted firefox 3.5, and just 3.5, and it auto installed 3.0 as well
<Hellmark[S10e]> apt-get install firefox-3.5, should just install 3.5
<kaddi> really? that's interesting, i just upgraded and use 3.0 from time to time, so I'm fine
<kaddi> maybe there are dependencies?
<Phil_Ewert> hi together, on my dual-core processor the  plasma always pulls 98% perforone cpu to
<Phil_Ewert> ... sorry ... I ask on later ...
<Hellmark[S10e]> Phil_Ewert, don't worry.
<Hellmark[S10e]> just ask your question, and hope someone answers
<tommaso> ok that's the trickiest one. when I have openoffice open and I cut and past a text into firefox (gmail) it takes 10sec for firefox to load the screen (normally it loads immediately) and the cut & past into gmail sometimes works sometimes it doesn't.
<Phil_Ewert> Hellmark[S10e]: thx, I just got an conversation on another channel ...
<tommaso> I can't understand why such a simple task (cut&paste) might slow down the system when other task ,certainly more complex, are always executed fast on ubuntu
<tommaso> *other tasks*
<elitrou> tommaso: it could be a matter of priority of different tasks
<elitrou> tommaso: i guess cut&paste has the lowest
<tommaso> elitrou: ok it might the point. so there's no way to solve it. the annoying thing is not the slowness but the fact that cut&paste doesn't always work
<elitrou> tommaso: how large is the text block you're trying to copy?
<dwidmann_> So, I found this old usplash theme, but it only has packages for Intrepid. If I were to recompile it or whatnot, would it work with Jaunty? (just installing the Intrepid packages didn't work, and yes I did update-alternatives)
<tommaso> elitrou: few sentences usually
<elitrou> tommaso: it could be a firefox bug as well. have your tried it in a different browser?
<tommaso> elitrou: no I didn't actually. let me try with konqueror, you're right.
<wvmac> Digikam isn't showing any images after importing a folder. I am using kde 4.3. I have tried rebuilding thumbnails and it shows the pics in the folder but in the main window there are no thumbnails shown
<tommaso> elitrou: the same happens with konqueror. cut&paste not working and long load times. klipper might get in the way?
<elitrou> tommaso: it could
<tommaso> elitrou: i'm closing it, let's see
<tommaso> elitrou: is klipper useful?
<elitrou> tommaso: well, it depends. i don't use it much
<tommaso> elitrou: ok
<wvmac> the error i am receiving: could not start process unable to create i0-slave: klauncher said: error loading 'kio_digikamalbums'.
<w-heat> hi, I just upgraded to kde 4.3 on Jaunty using the info on the kubuntu home page and now I cannot get KDE to boot; plasma crashes with SIGSEV11.  Any ideas?
<tommaso> elitrou: the load times are nevertheless longer than usual but the cut&paste seems to work better
<elitrou> tommaso: i;m not sure what's the problem...
<tommaso> elitrou: it's strange because the same thing with the same softwares (openoffice/firefox) occurs fine on window..
<tommaso> elitrou: *on windows xp*
<elitrou> well, you can switch ;)
<elitrou> tommaso: well, actually maybe a restart can solve the problem locally
<tommaso> elitrou: I already did it after closing klipper yesterday but with no effect
<tommaso> elitrou: I knew this was the trickiest to solve :)
<elitrou> tommaso: try filing a bug then
<tommaso> elitrou: ok thank you I guess there's no solution in the immediate
<elitrou> tommaso: i didn't say that. i'm sure there is one, but i don't know it :)
<tommaso> elitrou: thank you the same, you're very kind!
<w-heat> anyone got any ideas on this plama crash?
<w-heat> (please! :))
<blaamann_> I updated to kde4.3, but get into trouble with one package, see http://dpaste.org/fpeA/   Any advice?
<phh> blaamann_: mkdir /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu
<phh> maybe mkdir -p
<Freddy2> hi
<peij> hi everyone
<blaamann_> phh: Doesn't work, see http://dpaste.org/ZI5T/
<phh> erf
<phh> there is the hacky way in /var/lib/dpkg but mmm
<blaamann_> phh: Is this a packaging bug in kubuntu-docs?
<phh> i'd say yes
<phh> but never heard of it
<blaamann_> I installed kubuntu from vanilla Ubuntu
<xhatman> blaamann_: is that a server install?
<xhatman> option whatever it's called
<blaamann_> xhatman: No, I mean I installed ordinary Desktop Ubuntu, then I added the PPA listed on the Kubuntu pages for 4.3. From there I installed kubuntu4-desktop.
<xhatman> blaamann_: ah ok :)
 * blaamann_ adding keyboard shortcuts ctrl-alt -> and ctrl-alt <- for switching between desktops
<dajomu> how do I remove from the clock in tray the pm/am setting? I want to use a 24-hour clock
<dajomu> now it says 07:54 and there is no sense in showing am/pm
<dajomu> well it says 07:54 pm actually
<pein> hello, I just installed kde 4.3 on my ubuntu but after logging in I have black screen only
<vibecke> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04, and I'm wondering, hows the easyes way for me to get the new kde 4.3? I'm all new to Ubuntu and linux. Loving it so far, but still a bit new to me.
<mit> so why my amarok 2.0.2 is so broken? it plays just the first song on the playlist with no functioning prev/next?
<Dragnslcr> vibecke- follow the instructions at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3 to add the backports repository, then install kubuntu-desktop
<pein> any suggestion for my problem ? ^^
<tonii> no idea. :P
<colione> Hello
<pein> I have an S3 prosavge as graphic card to more accurately
<peij> pein: did you try to execute "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<pein> i'm under ubuntu
<peij> pein: do you have a plasma crash when launching kde ?
<pein> no i have nothing only a black screen with the cursor  in the middle
<colione> Okay your Monitor is than freezy, what have you a Graficcard or Chip?
<peij> I had quite the same problem, unless I had a plasma crash message on startup. It seems that plasma can't be launched, so you don't have any desktop
<peij> Can you move the muse cursor ?
<pein> an S3 prosavage
<peij> mouse*
<colione> ist that Nvidia oder what?
<pein> peij: yes
<TeLLuS> Backports repository is missing kde-l10n, can be taken from karmic.
<peij> Try to boot in recovery mode, with network, and try the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" command, we never know :)
<pein> colione: VIA or somthing like this ^^
<colione> please go to the gnome terminal ALT+2, i think that was the better option on ubuntu ;) KDe ist only on suse ;)
<colione> pein psst :D
<pein> i think i have to reconfiogure xorg
<colione> that i have to
<colione> alt+f2
<colione> the original console on ubuntu is the gnome terminal ;)
<pein> and ?
<colione> but and than you type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<colione> or su apt-get dist-update
<colione> or with sudo .....update
<pein> Les paquets suivants seront mis à jour :
<pein>   khelpcenter4 libknotificationitem1 libsoprano4 qt4-doc soprano-daemon
<colione> lol
<colione> what a language :_D
<colione> :D
<pein> freench ^^
<colione> i see it
<colione> ^^
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ping
<peij> je suis français aussi pein :p
<shadeslayer> !fr | peij
<ubottu> peij: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pein> peij: :)
<marekt> hi i want to have two distros on one pc, i ahve installed kubuntu on one, and prepared other partition for that, and also one home partition. I have allready kubuntu running, what do i have to do with installator of opensuse? any particular?
<shadeslayer> marekt: please take this to #suse
<marekt> hi i want to have two distros on one pc, i ahve installed suse on one, and prepared other partition for that, and also one home partition. I have allready suse running, what do i have to do with installator of kubuntu? any particular?
<marekt> :P
<shadeslayer> marekt: have you decided what distro you *have* installed and which one you *dont* have installed?
<marekt> yes
 * shadeslayer thinks marekt does not have anything installed :P
<dwidmann_> I'm having a bit of trouble with my apt preferences pin priorities. I can't get it to pin a specific version of a package ... If I try to pin dbus 1.2.12-0ubuntu2.1, it's pinning 1.2.12-0ubuntu2 also. Any ideas?
<shadeslayer> marekt: the most probable thing i think would conflict would be grub....
<shadeslayer> marekt: since kubuntu uses grub and suse uses gfxboot-grub
<Guest13815> sa
<shadeslayer> marekt: apart from that... idk :)
<gerardo> hola
<marekt> thank shadeslayer
<gerardo> anyone speak spanish?
<shadeslayer> !dualboot | marekt : dont know if itll help :
<ubottu> marekt : dont know if itll help :: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shadeslayer> !sp | gerardo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<gerardo> what is a isp?
<tonii> Internet Service Provider?
<peij> !sp = not spanish ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> peij: espanol?
<peij> not at all, i'm french :p
<gerardo> mmm, Proveedor de Internet?(spanish) :P
<shadeslayer> !es | gerardo
<ubottu> gerardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gerardo> es la segunda vez que uso ubuntu :P ya me acostumbrare
<peij> gerardo: it's a bot, it doesn't really speak spanish :p
<gerardo> jajaajja, thanks for say it peji
<peij> you're welcome !
<gerardo> i'll be in the two canals, i have to improe my english :P
<gerardo> *improve
<peij> no one in the spanish chan can help you ?
<mildner> I am using kde 4.3 where do I get the KDETwitter widget?
<MTGap> It's the microblogging plasmoid I believe
<Freddy2> gerardo: hay q aprender ingles, ya t vale.. XD
<gerardo> XD
<fstegmann> sure this has been discussed, but what is up the repos and kde 4.3?
<EDinNY> How do I set up mulitple nics on kubunto?
<EDinNY> How do I set up mulitple nics on kubuntu?
<fstegmann> hello anyone out there, what is up the the 4.3 repos?
<homy> Hi, I installed "kubuntu-desktop" over an ubuntu gnome system and now the file type associations still point to gnome programs. Can I somehow change them to the kde/kubuntu defaults (without changing everyone manually)?
<shadeslayer> for people getting a blank screen on login, press alt+f2 > plasma-desktop.....worked for me
<fstegmann> hello, does the 4.3 repos work?
<shadeslayer> fstegmann: yes
<fstegmann> package list does not update
<shadeslayer> fstegmann: although users are complaining about a blank screen on login,running plasma-desktop from krunner worked for me
<shadeslayer> fstegmann: do : sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rdale> shadeslayer: is the dist-upgrade command for kde 4.3 with jaunty?
<shadeslayer> rdale: yes
<rdale> ah ok thanks, i'll do that
<shadeslayer> rdale: packages are kept back with just upgrade
<rdale> ok, i wasn't sure if i'd accidently get upgraded to karmic
<shadeslayer> rdale: you cant...until you have the karmic sources
<rdale> it looks like the ruby bindings are installed by default now, which is nice
<roffe> Is it hard to get kde 4.3 running on kubuntu?
<fstegmann> the package for jaunty is there but it seems they did not update the list or something
<shadeslayer> roffe: no
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: pong
<roffe> shadeslayer: so how do I go about? Is it an update or will you have to do it manually?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: have you seen apachelogger recently?
<shadeslayer> roffe: /topic
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: yes, this morning
<homy> Can I somehow set the file type bindings to the kubuntu defaults?
<fstegmann> www.kubuntu.org has a walk-through on how to update to 4.3
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmm... which nick? hsitter or apachelogger? i couldnt find him for the past week
<Mamarok> apachelogger
<shadeslayer> ok....i need to talk to him.... thanks for the info :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: he is in the dev channel, usually, not here
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: checked there
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, ping him there or ask somebody else there
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh hes there right now
<Ahmuck-Jr> hi.  i'm looking for cd art
<Ahmuck-Jr> !art
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Ahmuck-Jr> !cdart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdart
<peij> Hi everyone
<peij> I have a little sound issue. I don't have any sound when i watch videos with fire fox. Any idea ?
<pein> peij: probleme réglé merci ^^
<peij> :)
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> anyone know if i need extra configurations to install BT3 on the same machine that Kubuntu is on?  or can i just install it on a different partition and i will get the option to boot?
<Illusioneer> ok, i'm over with doing blanket updates
<Illusioneer> from now on i'm doing it on a yearly basis and only after many hours of kicking and screaming
<Illusioneer> if single user mode freezes, am I pretty much SOL?
<xocolate> somebody from Brazil?
<Shura> Hi,
<Shura> When I go in "about me" then, I want to change the folders for Downloads, Documents etc. the settings are not saved. Each time the defaults folders come back
<Adapter> hi llutz
<kaddour> bonjours
<kaddour> est ce qu'il y a une personne
<kaddour> qui parle en françis
<sergio> algonu sabe con configurar el sonido de la laptop cq40-300la
<BluesKaj> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sergio> ok
<BluesKaj> sergio, but if youwisg to speak english here that's ok :)
<BluesKaj> err wish
<sergio> not sorry
<BluesKaj> ok
<sergio> yes tecnical leguage
<K350> c
<senorpedro> hola
<blaamann_> Why is IRC dropped from Kopete?
<senorpedro> how can i make my qt3 apps adapt to kde4 style
<Res_> Hola a todos necesito dos  programas uno para llebar un disco a Low Format y otro para testear las memorias ddr2 que tengo haber cual anda mal
<crazy6> help! I upgraded and now KDE crashes when I try to log in...
<darthanubis> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darthanubis> crazy6: rm ./kde
<crazy6> darthanubis: oh, that did it
<crazy6> darthanubis: So, at one point, I added a line to my sources.list file to get a newer version of KDE, since NetworkManager was totally broken. Just recently I did an upgrade, and it installed a lot of KDE packages.
<crazy6> darthanubis: is there some checks I should do to confirm that I don't have things misconfigured or anything?
<crazy6> darthanubis: maybe some way to revert my sources.list, and revert to only packages from those repos?
<Wreckage> hey anyone know how i can get "move to" and "copy to" options in dolphin?
<bdgraue> darthanubis: rm .kde isn't a good solution
<Rouser> I've been looking up ways to get sound/mic to work on ventrilo, and it doesn't look promising...anyone have some advice?
<Rouser> none?
<Rouser> any advice for running vent on kubuntu? i'm getting no sound and i can't send outgoing
<Mamarok> Rouser: check your phonon settings
<Rouser> phonon?
<Rouser> i'm using the ALSA driver, and i have no sound in anything when i'm using wine...or when i'm watching a flash vid on the net
<Rouser> anyone?
#kubuntu 2009-08-07
<Quintasan> Do I have to pull *.udeb from launchpad if I want to install karmics kernel under jaunty?
<jiri> Hi, how to add this key - http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg
<jiri> hm, problem solved :)
<peij> Hi. I can't have sound on flash videos while amarok is opened. I heard that this is a pulseaudio/alsa conflic. How can I make them work together ?
<peij> conflict*
<danilo_> hg
<yeoj>  I just plugged in a USB mass storage device, and is shows up in dmesg, how can i tell what sd device it is?
<BluesKaj> yeoj, lsusb
<yeoj> BluesKaj: but that doesn't have a /dev/??? that i can mount?
<yeoj> BluesKaj: i see my device
<yeoj> BluesKaj: i can see its on bus 001 device 006
<raindog> Can you add a network folder to the places sidebar in Dolphin?
<BluesKaj> yeoj, just try : mount it might show up
<BluesKaj> raindog, yes i think so , altho i havent tried
<BluesKaj> raindog, i just open the the network place
<BiGDaDDy84> Hello. I have two 120 GB SATA drives on RAID 0 with Win XP and a separate 30 GB HDD with Kubuntu. Can someone help me mount the RAID so I can access Windows files from Linux?
<BluesKaj> !raid | BiGDaDDy84
<ubottu> BiGDaDDy84: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
 * BiGDaDDy84 is a linux newbie
<BiGDaDDy84> I don't see anything there that could help
<roffe_> does anyone know how to install nouveau?
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, my raid chops are pretty slim , but just try the ' mount ' command in the terminal , then may be I might be able to help
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: so just type mount? no flags no parameters?
<BluesKaj> roffe_, what's nouveau
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, just mount
<BiGDaDDy84> ok 1 sec
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, then pastebin the output
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/d20088795
<roffe_> BluesKaj: Nouveau is an open-source driver for Nvidia cards
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, does raid0 look at both drives as one ?
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: yes.
<BluesKaj> roffe_, which nvidia card ?
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, ok install ntfs-3g
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<roffe_> BluesKaj: All Nvidia cards... but my particular card is a 8400m gs
<roffe_> an
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: ok one minute
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: i already have ntfs-3g
<BluesKaj> roffe_, your card is supported by the nvidia-glx-180 driver which was recently upgraded , have you done any apt upgrades lately ?
<roffe_> BluesKaj: I doesn't work for anyone with this card
<darthanubis> roffe_: same card I have. Works wonderfully
<BluesKaj> roffe_, do you use a package manager or apt in the cli ?
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, what works wonderfully ?
<darthanubis> [20:12] <roffe_> does anyone know how to install nouveau?
<darthanubis> I have not tried nouveau though
<roffe_> darthanubis: There's a huge amount of people that can't get that card working well with the blob. Perhaps there's some difference with some cards
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, have you run the ntfs configuration tool ?
<roffe_> Nouveau, however, is at least a bit faster
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: where is that located? what command?
<alid> Can anybody please help me set a global keyboard shortcut to launch konsole from anywhere (kubuntu 9.04)?
<zuz> hey, you guys know how to play flash in opera?
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, kmenu/applications/system/ntfs configuration tool
<zuz> alid is making it a widget in your taskbar an option?
<zuz> for you i mean
<alid> zuz: Unfortunately, I don't have much space in my taskbar. Actually, I want to set the key 'F12' to launch konsole for me from anywhere.
<rafael> hey guys I got a question about smb. I'm trying to reach my windows files from ubuntu and I types windows IP address and I get prompt with user name, domain and password, I put the name and password correctly but i'm not sure about domain
<BluesKaj> roffe_, then you have to uninstall the present driver and intstall the nouveau driver , in the terminal: sudo aptitude remove nvidi-glx-180 && sudo install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<BluesKaj> oops lemme fix that roffe_
<zuz> alid system settings/ keyboad and mouse global shortcut might help
<rafael> i got my windows pc configure as a workgroup, I put the workgroup name in the domain space, but still didn't work
<roffe_> BluesKaj: Is it sudo in kubuntu?
<zuz> im not an expert but seems like thats a place
<BluesKaj> roffe_, in the terminal : sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx-180 && sudo install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<BluesKaj> sudo is root permission
<BluesKaj> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<alid> zuz: I tried that, though I failed to find it. It was a pretty much straightforward action in older versions of KDE. I'm not sure where is the exact place in KDE 4.
<roffe_> BluesKaj: thanks! How can I tell what driver I'm running now?(I've only used kde for about an hour)
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: ok i ran the program
<BluesKaj> roffe_, were you a gnome user before kde ?
<roffe_> yes
<BluesKaj> same driver , roffe_
<zuz> alid try this then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<roffe_> sure but I don't know what driver was installed when I started running kubuntu
<BluesKaj> roffe. look in synaptic to see which nvidia driver is installed if you are worried , but almost 100% sure it's the 180
<zuz> maybe that can help you
<alid> zuz: Looks promising. Thank you! :)
<zuz> ;)
<rafael> can somebody help me with smb?
<manikon> yes what's your problem ?
<rafael> I'm trying to reach my windows files from ubuntu and I types windows IP address and I get prompt with user name, domain and password, I put the name and password correctly but i'm not sure about domain
<rafael> i got my windows pc configure as a workgroup, I put the workgroup name in the domain space, but still didn't work
<BluesKaj> roffe or you can do alt+f2 then type jockey-kde
<rafael> it seems that i'm having problems with authentication
<roffe_> BluesKaj: When i wrote sudo install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau it just gave me an error: install: missing destination file operand after `xserver-xorg-video-nouveau'
<BluesKaj> rafael, the domain is the IP address of the pc you are trying to access
<BluesKaj> roffe , do alt+f2 then type jockey-kde
<dbc254> can't get a clear answer, what should my modem init string be?
<roffe_> BluesKaj: yeah, I did that too, but it didn't offer me any drivers
<BluesKaj> roffe_, what driver has the green dor beside it ?
<BluesKaj> dot
<roffe_> none
<roffe_> there were no drivers
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: I'll wait till you're done with roffe_
<BluesKaj> roffe_, do you still have synaptic installed ?
<roffe_> no, how do I find it?
<julio> someone can tell me if is there a kmess channel?
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, open dolphin and take alook at the "places" list on the left , there might be a ntfs drive listed there
<BluesKaj> !pm | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: negative.
<rafael> ohh ok
<rafael> yes i'm just trying to connect to my files on a windows xp using smb
<rafael> it seems that i connect to the computer since it prompts me for username, domain and password
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, do a : df -h in the terminal , pastebin the output
<rafael> now, my pc is set in a workgroup so i though that instead of the domain name workgroup that it has by default, i should change it for my real workgroup name, so i did
<rafael> but still is giving me the same authentication window
<BluesKaj> rafael, , you have to have the files on windows "shared" in order to access them
<roffe_> I didn't even know synaptic was on kubuntu.. how do I find it?
<BluesKaj> roffe_, sudo aptitude install synaptic
<rafael> so i'm wondering what should i put in the domain field, cause I checked and recreated the username and password in the PC
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/m57e1b1b3
<roffe_> thanks BluesKaj
<rafael> i do, well at least windows xp comes with a predifined shared folders
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, try : sudo fdisk -l and pastebin that too
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/m608603a8
<roffe_> trying to run synaptic, it says it's not installed... but i just did
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, do you see the windows partition in the boot menu (grub) at startup ?
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: yes, because I edited GRUB to include it
<BluesKaj> roffe_, alt+f2 type synaptic
<roffe_> nothing happens when I press enter
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, can you access windows ?
<BluesKaj> from the grub menu i mean
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: yes.
<roffe_> perhaps a restart would do the trick?
<BluesKaj> ok, sounds like an fstab problem ...Anyone ??
<BluesKaj> I'm not very good at fstab and mtab
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj:  if it helps here's my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BiGDaDDy84> http://pastebin.com/m2def80d3
<BluesKaj> roffe_, it's in the applications list , under system
<BluesKaj> BiGDaDDy84, yeah that looks fine ,,,it's the ntfs-3g thatshoul help you access the windows drive but this raid stuff is a bit my scope, sinc eI don't have any experienc ewith it
<BluesKaj> beyond my scope
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: oh ok, I understand. Thanks though
<BiGDaDDy84> BluesKaj: I think my Nvidia Nforce 4 RAID controller is not installed
<roffe> synaptic doesn't work
<darthanubis> uh boy
<roffe> It says synaptic is not installed, so when I try to install it, it gives me:
<roffe> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<roffe> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<roffe> is only available from another source
<roffe> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<FloodBotK2> roffe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> roffe, look for a package manager in the   kmenu/ applications /system
<roffe> Software management?
<roffe> or I mean kpackagekit?
<BluesKaj> software management ...kpackagekit is flaky
<roffe> what shall i do there?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<roffe> any easy way to install ff 3.5?
<david_> hi there
<hackerx> hi
<david_> look this may sound like a stupid question. i have courier and postfix installed. im trying to work out how if i get an email for say info@blah.com it gets forwarded to another user email?
<david_> hi hackerx
<cwraig> hi all, i just installed kubuntu and overnight it is copying my data to itself. It was all ok until the screen went blank and i pressed the keyboard to wake it back up and i got a mouse and a firefox window that i had open before but that is all thats on the screen, when i right clicked on the firefox window i was able to send it to "desktop 1" and it disappaered, how do i switch my screen back to desktop 1 cause there are no buttons sh
<cwraig> own on desktop 2 for some reason?
<hackerx> so firefox froze?
<cwraig> hackerx, so it worked fine until i sent it to desktop 1
<cwraig> and then it went like it should and i can only assume that i am looking at desktop 2
<coreymon77> hi guys
<cwraig> but when i right click on the blackness nothing happens but i can move the mouse around fine
<coreymon77> i want to put a video on my ipod touch but dont have access to my mac laptop (meaning, no access to itunes), so, how would i go about doing this on my kubuntu box
<hackerx> did you try to restart the x window system
<cwraig> hackerx, is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between desktops?
<cwraig> hackerx, ive got some big file copies going that i do not want to pause so i was trying to get out of doing that
<hackerx> you can switch to another terminal and restart x window system
<david_> wow vim /etc/alias
<cwraig> hackerx, will that halt the copies that i have going through konquorer
<david_> who would have thought it would be that easy
<david_> thanks folks
<coreymon77> any ideas?
<hackerx> or you can open another terminal window with alt ctrl f1 and manually shut down that operation
<cwraig> hackerx, which operation should i be stopping?
<cwraig> hackerx, i can get in via ssh
<hackerx> if you can stop firefox and data transfer is occuring on konquerer than you should be cool
<hackerx> other wise you need to reboot the x window system and find out why its causing the system to hang..
<cwraig> hackerx, ok thanks
<hackerx> sorry if im not more help
<cwraig> hackerx, thats fine, ill kill firefox and see if that helps otherwise ill just wait till the network traffic dies down and then restart xorg
<cwraig> hackerx, killing firefox didnt help ill just wait a few hours and then restart X
<cwraig> is there any way that i can view network traffic on the command line like "top"
<hackerx> not sure..let me do some looking..if your still on in a few i'll tell ya what i find
<hackerx> try the manual pages for netstat
<hackerx> go to the terminal and type man netstat
<cwraig> hackerx, ok
<cwraig> hackerx, by usign netstat --tcp --numeric i can see the connection to my samba server, when this connection disappears i will restart xorg. Is there anything i can do to debug this?
<hackerx> got a brain fart..
<hackerx> if you restart dont think so..
<cwraig> hackerx, thats ok ill ask in #kde about bug reporting thankyou for all your help
<hackerx> ya sure
<tony__> Hi, I am new to this irc thing, and have a question about the 7.10 updates that dont seem to be available any more. Is 7.10 still able to be updated using sapt-get update and apt-get dist_upgrade?
<myself> can you customize the live preview thing in KDE?
<myself> make the window bigger and nicer looking (the preview window)?
<tony__> will 7.10 still update?
<BluesKaj> tony__, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<tony__> tnx
<BluesKaj> tony__, it ooks like it's past the end of life
<BluesKaj> err looks
<Dragnslcr> I don't think 7.10 is still supported
<Dragnslcr> 18 months would have been this past April
<Pici> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<BluesKaj> but you can upgrade to 8.04 cuz it's still supported
<myself> hey is there a way to customize the preview windows in the taskbar????
<myself> the "live preview" thing, i want to make it bigger
<tony__> ouch, I have a major issue with elo serail touchscreens not working in 8.04 or later
<myself> when you put your mouse on the window and it gives you a little preview
<Dragnslcr> myself- not that I can find
<myself> also i have a question
<myself> whats this called
<myself> http://i28.tinypic.com/16k1ceu.png
<Dragnslcr> I just call it the settings button
<Dragnslcr> I've also seen it called the "cashew"
<myself> thank you dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<myself> hey my "cashew" http://i28.tinypic.com/16k1ceu.png is acting up, it wont show a menu in front of all the other stuff on the desktop, so i have to minimize everything to see a menu w/ it
<myself> lemme re log in
<KittyBoots> I have never found the cashew to have any value
<KittyBoots> I am trying to use wammu but I dont have a cellphone adaptor
<KittyBoots> hello
<myself> so yeah my "casew" http://i28.tinypic.com/16k1ceu.png wont show a menu in fornt of other stufff, not even a little toolbar i made,
<myself> its all in the background
<davidjheinrich> hi all...does anyone here know if there is a simple way for me to generate a SIMPLE table (just table, tr, td, th tags, no style, nothing else)? I have an OpenOffice.org table, but it generates awful code, even with export > XHTML
<myself> someone tell me please how to fix this, thank you
<KittyBoots> My only advice is to use gnome
<KittyBoots> I dont use kde because I dont like the cashew
<BluesKaj> that's for opening the widgets option
<BluesKaj> there's nothing evil about it ;)
<KittyBoots> KDE is awesome, but it dosen't need the cashew
<KittyBoots> if it was just a little bit more useful
<BluesKaj> well, sacktime for me
<noquinho> please let me know, where i find compiz fusion executable
<noquinho> bin? boot?
<noquinho> etc?
<Dragnslcr> noquinho- probably either /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<noquinho> ok
<noquinho> thx
<noquinho> where i put in pastebin?
<noquinho> i think i am having problems with compiz
<delgadojjk> hi
<noquinho> i appreciate if u can analize this for me
<noquinho> http://pastebin.com/m991c89c
<noquinho> i am trying to set compiz on boot
<myself> so is there a way to make the cashew not appear in the background of everything making it useless
<myself> the cashew menu
<corigo> Trying to update to KDE 4.3... but I'm stuck with 4 packages not yet loaded. It keeps complaining "gzip: stdout: No Space left on device" and "No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already" and finally E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<corigo> I have tried to sudo apt-get -f install and sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade and also sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --install but still getting errors on the last 4 packages
<Dragnslcr> corigo- you sure that you aren't out of disk space?
<Dragnslcr> myself- I've always wondered that myself, and I don't think there is. There should be a panel widget to minimize all windows, which would kinda help
<Dragnslcr> myself- I would guess that the reasoning is that once you have your desktop and panels set, you don't need the settings menu very often
<noquinho> how can i set screenlets to run when i log on ?
<corigo> The only partition that is out of space is boot all other partitions have space
<Dragnslcr> corigo- well, are the packages that you're trying to update the kernel packages?
<corigo> The listed items are: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-14-generic
<corigo>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-15-generic
<corigo>  linux-restricted-modules-generic
<corigo>  linux-generic
<FloodBotK1> corigo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dragnslcr> There you go then
<corigo> Dragnslcr: meaning?
<Dragnslcr> If there's no space left on /boot, you can't install a new kernel
<corigo> I see.
<Dragnslcr> You can either resize the partition or uninstall a couple old kernels
<myself> dragnslcr alright, thank you
<corigo> Can I clean up boot? There seems to be half a dozen each of all the same files... ?
<Dragnslcr> How big is the partition?
<noquinho> when u turn on your computer your screenlets are on desktop ? how do i set it ?
<corigo> 144MB
<corigo> How do I uninstall old kernels?
<Dragnslcr> My /boot directory is only taking up about 50 MB, so I would guess you have a lot of kernel images there
<Dragnslcr> The package names are linux-image-[version]
<Dragnslcr> You should probably leave the 3 most recent, just in case
<corigo> I don't see any "linux-image-x" I have a bunch of: abi-2.6, config-2.6, initrd.img-2.6, System.map-2.6, vmcoreinfo-2.6, and vmlinuz-2.6.... (10 of each)
<Dragnslcr> Those are files
<Dragnslcr> I meant packages, as in using KPackageKit or apt-get to remove them
<DarthPuff> how do i install a new compiz theme?
<karan> how do i see the actual name of my computer?
<karan> help
<karan> im trying to do remote desktop
<corigo> Dragnslcr: thanks
<karan> ???
<karan> someone please
<karan> its 12 in canada
<karan> and im tired
<glide> i am having trouble installing kubuntu, it hangs when it tries to start xorg
<kubuntuboy> where can i get kubuntu ?
<glide> ubiquity hangs
<davidjheinrich> when writing websites to be future-proof and best separate design & content, what should I refer to? XHTML or HTML 4.01?
<Guest55157> привет юные пользователи кубунты! :)
<wqj> ?
<glide> bad video card
<glide> go figure
<jjara> hello glide
<glide> hi jjara
<jjara> i have a problem in ubuntu 9.04 server
<jjara> if iam connecting in remote like ssh or telnet or http the server always disconnecting
<glide> go ahead, i'll do my best to help
<glide> you connect, then disconnect, or you never connect?
<jjara> if i issue netstat -atno ill see a timer counting
<glide> i've never seen that before
<glide> sounds like a session limit is set somewhere
<glide> man ssh_config
<SecMonk> jjara: is it an immediate disconnect or after X seconds?
<glide> man sshd_config
<glide> do you have a TMOUT variable set in /etc/bashrc?
<SecMonk> jjara: curious if it's isolated to one user account or several (all)?
<jjara> not isolated
<glide> http://ocaoimh.ie/how-to-fix-ssh-timeout-problems/
<jjara> i configure already the ssh_config and set the serveraliveinternal but still the same
<SecMonk> jjara: wait, it behaves that way no matter the connection protocol?  ssh? telnet? rsh? etc?
<jjara> yup
<jjara> i configure this as a web server but even http is disconnectin
<glide> yikes, kubuntu 10 does ext4 by default
<jjara> any solution how to configure this
<jjara> SecMock: any connection ssh or telnet even http as a web server
<davidjheinrich> does anyone know of a screen reader plugin for firefox? or of a good screen reader I can use? I want to see how web-pages are in screen-readers
<skierpage> I "print" to myfile.pdf in Documents.  Now I want to view it in Okular. Kicker doesn't do filename completion, Krunner only does directory completion.  And neither will open ~/Documents/myfile.pdf What am I missing?!
<skierpage> Hmm, Krunner does do the right thing so long as I type the filename myself, so it's just Kickoff.  Is there an "open /path/to" that does the right thing?
<eatThisAndDie> anyone with jaunty have any success isntalling grub2?
<eatThisAndDie> i can't seem to upgrade it, the first boot after installation (which goes to grub to confirm ) seems to wreck it.
<knic> I am running 8.04 and I just updated to the latest 8.04 packages and when I log into KDM for my account kdm just resets
<knic> I am running an nvidia graphics card and was wondering how should I fix
<danald> #kubuntu
<danald> ops ha
<danald> hey can someone help me
<zoiss> hey guys. my edit software sources window doesnt pop up any more. does anyone know how to fix that?
<ubuntu_> Hi eveybody
<Mamarok> !ask | danald
<ubottu> danald: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> zoiss: what exact window do you mean?
<danald> ha sorry man im too tired for this ill come back tommorow
<zoiss> in kpackagekit. the window to set sources for downloading packages
<ubuntu_> I am trying to install Kubuntu on my Vista machine ( I am currently up on CD live bcause I couldnt install) after asking language setting and time zone,nothing happens and Next button goes in active.The only thing I can do is Quit the installation.
<ubuntu_> can anybody help me whats the problem?
<Mamarok> zoiss: maybe it is behind the other one? try Alt + Tab
<ubuntu_> no there is only one window.
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: can you run the live CD on your system?
<zoiss> Mamarok: no sir. its not :]
<ubuntu_> burn into harddisk you mean ? how boot from that then?
<Mamarok> zoiss: restart the application and try again?
<zoiss> it was asking me for password, but the window didnt show up then. restart doestn work, too
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: no, I mean can you run the live CD on that system?
<zoiss> even with adept installer it doesnt show up
<Mamarok> zoiss: which KDE version do you have?
<zoiss> 4.3
<Mamarok> that is more than strange
<ubuntu_> yes I can.I am currently on Live CD . I just cant install from the live cd.it doest proceed after asking time zone.
<Mamarok> zoiss: try restarting KDE
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: then I don't known, maybe your CD is defective? Did you burn it yourself?
<zoiss> reboot doesnt help Mamarok
<ubuntu_> yes I burn myself.If its defective how comes that it can run the live cd?
<Mamarok> zoiss: I didn't say reboot, I said restart KDE only
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: well, the installer can still be defective
<zoiss> ok, how to restart kde only?
<Mamarok> zoiss: log out and then log in again
<ubuntu_> So you suggest I try to burn once more ?
<zoiss> ok brb
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: that would be an option, make sure it is not a cheap media CD, those often have very poor results
<myself> i burned an ubuntu_                                   cd
<ubuntu_> Mamarok: is there any other option
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: test your disk? There is an option at the beginning, before you start the installation process
<ubuntu_> I tried that.It told the disk is OK.
<Mamarok> myself: and how would that help? It's the same underlying application
<ubuntu_> thats why i am confused :-/
<myself> my thing just blinked cause someone said "myself"
<zoiss> Mamarok: now i have another try or do i have to change anything first?
<myself> anyawy im sorry
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: then I really don't know, maybe ask in #ubuntu, there are more eyes
<ubuntu_> thanks for your time man..
<myself> u know
<Mamarok> myself: well, that's the downside of your nick then :)
<myself> u can install ubuntu first
<myself> then download kde
<haf1z>  hello
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: you are welcome :)
<myself> sudo apt get-install kdepackage
<myself> whatever the package name is
<myself> thats what i did
<myself> it works great
<haf1z> anyone can help me with install flash player?
<ubuntu_> I am new to IRC...
<FloodBotK1> myself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> myself: ha can't install at all
<myself> and u can hop on gnome whenever you want
<myself> oh whats the problem ? :/
<ubuntu_> how can I switch to that ubuntu that you just mention?
<haf1z> i want to watch utube vids
<Mamarok> myself: well, then read the question above,
<haf1z> but i need to install the plugins
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: that will not solve any of your problems
<myself> re-download a live cd ubuntu_
<myself> or re-burn it maybe
<Mamarok> haf1z: you need to install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<myself> but i'd say your burn/image is messed up
<myself> kubuntu should install fine, but, if it doesn't, download the Ubuntu live CD
<Mamarok> myself: again, this is *not* dependent of wether he as a Gnome or a KDE CD, they use the same installation procedure!
<haf1z> Mamarok: i already dload d flash player but got this msg error [ Wrong Architecture i386
<myself> his cd image is probably messed up
<myself> i doubt he has some serious hardware issue that wouldn't let him install it
<ubuntu_> can I make mahine boot from the .iso file  downloaded?
<myself> its probably the image
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: you will be fine with the Kubuntu one, just make sure you check the md5sum before burning
<myself> whast the name of your .iso image
<myself> ubuntu_, you can make it boot from the CD, have you tried that?
<Mamarok> haf1z: where did you download it from?
<haf1z> Mamarok: adobe website
<ubuntu_> Mamarok :what is md5sum? Yes I tried live CD!
<Mamarok> haf1z: you should use the package from the repositories, the one from the adobe website will not work as it seems
<igor_> Hi, does anybodu know how to adjust vim, so that % will skip commented lines?
<myself> ubuntu_ maybe you should burn it again
<Mamarok> !md5 | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<myself> paste the name of the live cd
<myself> that you have
<haf1z> Mamarok: how to use the package repositories?
<Mamarok> myself: very helpful, guess what I told him 10 minutes ago...
<haf1z> Mamarok: Im quite new to ubutnu
<Mamarok> haf1z: well, use the package manager on your system, which Kubuntu do you use?
<haf1z> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Mamarok> haf1z: the tha package manager is called adept
<haf1z> Mamarok: isit Synaptic Package Manager?
<Mamarok> haf1z: oh, wait, did you say Ubuntu? Do you use Gnome?
<ubuntu_> myself : Kubuntu 9.04 i386
<Mamarok> then it is synaptic, yes, but then you are in the wrong channel too :)
<ubuntu_> ubottu: thanks man..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks man..
<myself> hah
<haf1z> i already open my package manager? then
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: that is a bot
<Mamarok> haf1z: yes, open synaptic, then search for the package called flashplugin-nonfree, maybe in your version it is flashplayer-nonfree
<myself> ubuntu_ reburn the image, if it doesn't work, download the image for Ubuntu 9.04 i386 and try that
<ubuntu_> I already found that ! it is sensitive to some keywords like md5sum so it post reply?
<haf1z> Mamarok: not result found
<ubuntu_> thanks guys.good experience for a first time linux and irc user
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: well, you should read those link I gave you first, you need to check if the output of 'md5sum yourpackage.iso is the same than the one on the hashes website
<Mamarok> too late :(
<Mamarok> haf1z: then maybe ask in #ubuntu? I don't know how it was called back in 8.04, there are more eyes, and as you are using Gnome anyway it is the channel for you :)
<zoiss> Mamarok: the KDE restart didn't help, do you have any more ideas?
<haf1z> o ok
<haf1z> thx for ur help Mamarok
<Mamarok> zoiss: yes, move your ~/.kde/ to  ^/.kde_backup/ and restart KDE again
<Adola> Hi!  After I activate a colour scheme, how do I "Activate" it (short of restarting?)
<Mamarok> this will move all your settings, but should also get you rid of some config files that are likely to block your system
<Mamarok> Adola: it should apply immediately
<zoiss> ok thank you
<Adola> Mamarok: No, it didn't, for example, the Pidgin conversation window remains a VERY hard to read colour.
<Mamarok> Adola: because Pidgin is not a KDE application, this is a known bug for gtk apps, did you activate the Qt4 style for gtk apps?
<Adola> Mamarok: I believe I did.
<Adola> But, how do I? (Just in case I didn't)
<Mamarok> Adola: the same way you changed the color scheme, check the "GTK Style and fonts" part in systemsettings -> Apperance
<Mamarok> also, there is a package you might need, moment...
<Adola> There is no "GTK Style" There is a "Fonts"
<Adola> BTW, Kubuntu 9.04 if that helps.
<Mamarok> install kde-style-qtcurve then
<Adola> Mamarok: Well, it's allready installed, I changed manually the GTK settings to use default desktop settings, and it worked.
<Mamarok> nice :)
<Adola> Mamarok: So, thank ya!
<Mamarok> Adola: you are welcome :)
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , me on 9.04 kde and my keyboard suddenly stopped working and isn't working any more ..... works fine in gnome
<silv3r_m00n> HOW DO I FIX IT
<zoiss> Mamarok: sorry for bothering you again. even a new kde profile didnt fix that problem
<Mamarok> zoiss: then you should report a bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net
<Mamarok> zoiss: in the mean time, you can add the sources manually by editing the /etc/apt/sources.list
<zoiss> hm ok. thank you very much
<zoiss> ok
<Mamarok> zoiss: you need to have sudo rights, so 'kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list' is the command to use :)
<zoiss> yep i already tried that because i thought i was adding a broken source. so i removed it with kate but it didnt help
<Mamarok> zoiss: what didn't help?
<Mamarok> or better, what didn't it help to do?
<zoiss> removing the line i added at last
<zoiss> the one source i thought to be broken
<Mamarok> zoiss: still, what is your problem then, if you think xou have a broken source lien?
<Mamarok> you*
<Mamarok> line even
<zoiss> i had some time ago i problem with the "edit software sources" window when i added a software source incorrectly
<Mamarok> zoiss: care pasting your sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL here?
<gaelfx> I'm running the alpha of Karmic Netbook version and i can't get my wireless to connect, can someone help me figure out why or direct me to a more appropriate venue to ask for help with this?
<Mamarok> zoiss: but you still didn't tell me why you think you have a broken source line
<gaelfx> is there a kubuntu+1 channel?
<Mamarok> gaelfx: please ask in #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support
<zoiss> so i just was trying to exclude that problem by removing the last line
<Mamarok> zoiss: please answer my question
<zoiss> [09:44:03] <zoiss> i had some time ago i problem with the "edit software sources" window when i added a software source incorrectly
<zoiss> thats why i was trying first to remove the last line
<zoiss> just to know this is not the problem
<Mamarok> zoiss: I still don't understand what is the problem, can't you update somthing, or do you get error messages?
<zoiss> i can update and everything is fine. but the "edit software sources" window doesnt show up any more
<zoiss> neither in kpackagekit nor in adept
<pournak> salam
<Mamarok> zoiss: ok, the it's a problem with kpackagekit you should report as a bug, that has nothing to do with broken sources or such
<Mamarok> !hi | pournak
<ubottu> pournak: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pournak> tank you
<pournak> can you help me abuot kubunu
<zoiss> Mamarok: even if the problem is regarding Adept Installer, too?
<Mamarok> !ask | pournak
<ubottu> pournak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> zoiss: because you are using Adept in 9.04?
<pournak> i can not install kde 4.3.0 in ubuntu
<Mamarok> zoiss: you should use kpackagekit, the one in the system settings, Adept is deprecated
<zoiss> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> pournak: you need to install the PPA repository, see the topic of this channel
<pournak> and
<Mamarok> and, of course, you need to have kubuntu-desktop installed first :)
<pournak> and
<Mamarok> and what?
<pournak> i can not install beylux messenger in kubuntu
<Mamarok> pournak: what is beylux? never heard of that
<pournak> it a messenger in windows
<Mamarok> pournak: well, ther is kopete in Kubuntu, you can't install Windows applications in Linux :)
<pournak> and i can not install it by wine
<Mamarok> because wine works for some applications, but not for all, did you try kopete or pidgin?
<Mamarok> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<pournak> tank you very much
<pournak> see you latter
<Mamarok> pournak: you are welcome :)
<gaelfx> how can I check which driver my system is using for my wireless card?
 * Mamarok has to work now
<Mamarok> gaelfx: lspci on a command line
<gaelfx> I need to know the driver, not the hardware
<gaelfx> got it, need to add -v to lspci to display driver info
<gaelfx> I'm trying to connect to my wireles network with my Atheros 928x card, the driver is ATH9K, the security is WEP, and yet I cannot connect to the network ever, it seems to think that the password is wrong, though i've doublechecked the password set on the router and I'm sure the password is correct, does someone have any ideas about what might be going wrong?
<mtux> Hi there, After installing Amarok and KDE 4.3 from Kubuntu repository, I'v got this on running it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249059/ What's the missing pkg!?
<mtux> It's an error message
<eggy_> Hello, how do I disable this akonadi server which keeps failing to start?
<gaelfx> what are the commands for updating grub so it displays my windows partition as well?
<muczy> hi
<muczy> i've added system monitoring plasmoid to my desktop (cpu, memory, temperature), but nothing shows up in the windows
<muczy> in the configure dialog there isn't any sensors/cpus
<muczy> can someone help me to debug this?
<muczy> running "plasmoidviewer sm_cpu" says: findServiceByDesktopPath:  not found
<muczy> (sensors command shows up available sensors, so kernel module is loaded)
<muczy> ah, cpu and memory plasmoids need ksysguardd running...
<muczy> but temperature applet is still empty
<andreas_> hi all
<andreas_> anyone here to help me with an ubuntu problem?
<blaamannkde4> andreas_: Do no ask to ask. Describe your problem the best you can and we will try to help you.
<andreas_> ok, I will try
<andreas_> sorry, I was on the phone ... ok, here my problem:
<andreas_> I am very new to ubuntu and I have some strange effects ... graphics problems I think
<andreas_> for example: when I play a game with cards and I start new, then it dosn't clear the area, where you play
<andreas_> or I play a game battleship, and I played one round and start new, then it doesn't clear the area, where I place my ships ...
<andreas_> it leaves fragments of the game before
<andreas_> another effect: when I play a game (like openttd) in fullscreen mode, it sometimes switches back to windowed mode, without me doing anything
<andreas_> could it be that I have the wrong hardware driver for my nvidia card?
<driftwood> just checked out of intreast 2 nvidia drivers are available under ubuntu.  btw are u aware by default nvida drivers being proprietry are not activated by default - u have to do that
<andreas_> it installed a nvidia driver, when I first started a game
<driftwood> what i meant to say is u do a normal install of ubuntu and u have anvidia graphics u have to activate the driver yourself. guess u have done this
<driftwood> ah ok
<andreas_> but I don't know, if it was the right driver, because in "add/remove programs" there are other ones as well
<andreas_> but I can't install them
<andreas_> it says "conflict with existing software"
<driftwood> not sure u can use add/remove directly to change hardware drivers. on my list u can use it to install and uninstall the software that controls the drivers ( its called "hardware drivers" appropriatly . and i have 2 versions installed one for use in kde and another for use in gnome) . maybe i got it wrong tho.
<driftwood> so u got to run again "hardware drivers" application instead. may be u done that
<andreas_> I have only installed one of the "hardware drivers" application. How do I know, if I have KDE or gnome??? (sorry, but I warned you - im new to this) ;-)
<driftwood> i only knew because i read the discription it provides within add/remove against each. :) . i too was bit suprised to have 2
<andreas_> ok, in this application it says "nvidia driver version 180 (recommended)"
<driftwood> but i guess if u can run it ok on your desktop u must have the correct version!
<driftwood> ok so i guess u selected that but u where not happy with results
<driftwood> #what happens if u select now the other one and hit apply
<andreas_> I don't know, if the problems are a result of that driver ... that was only a guess :)
<ale_mwx> hey guys. currently im runnning kde-desktop on my ubuntu machine to test kde. i have a small proplem: partly fonts or window position stick on their place and dont change immediatly. where is the problem and how can i solve it?
<driftwood> apart from the automatic resizing of window which does not sound like a driver problem , the other one as u say is q likley to be
<driftwood> or maybe your computer is being overworked and does not have time to refresh the screen . just a pure guess. as going from my experence of windows if u run too many things there the graphics do go funny like u say. not sure
<ale_mwx> also when i open a new window, new buttons are not visible. they bevome visible when i do an hover with my mouse...
<driftwood> but linux runs v efficently however!!
<andreas_> ok, I installed the other one, but it doesn't show up
<driftwood> is it an oldish computer?
<andreas_> no, a quite new one
<andreas_> I don't think my computer is overworked ... i rather think it is bored ;-)
<driftwood> no real idea then!! have u got any special effects like compiz turned on?
<driftwood> lol
<andreas_> compiz?
<driftwood> probably not then
<driftwood> its a bit like aero in windows , just fancy dressing of your desktop
<andreas_> ah ok, yes, I have activated that ... should I try to deactivate it?
<driftwood> worth a try
<andreas_> ok, just trying
<andreas_> ok, it seems to work better ... on first sight
<andreas_> maybe that solved my problem ... I think I have to try a bit longer ... but thanks for now :-)
<driftwood> ok   . thats good :)
<andreas_> cu
<driftwood> time 4 bed now , i think. going to do a night shift
<horus> Como hago para reestablecer la configuración por defecto del panel de KDE?
<horus> Como hago para reestablecer la configuración por defecto del panel de KDE?
<horus> Como hago para reestablecer la configuración por defecto del panel de KDE?
<muczy> bye
<orion> help>>> Could not install Air  final update (plasma theme)
<Zehle> Hi
<Zehle> Is there an ubuntu site on swedish?
<simonb1> hi all!
<simonb1> i'm using kubuntu 8.10 with evdev controlled touchpad... how can i swap X and Y it?
<simonb1> no clues?
<HenkdeVries> Is anyone else having mayor issues installing software on a hardy 64 bits system? With the nl.archive repo I get all kinds of sum mismatches and if I try a different repo (like us.archive) I get lots of bzip2 errors
<Guest918> this opendesktop plasmoid keeps on asking for a username and pw,  but i use openid to login, how can i enter this ?
<Mamarok> Guest918: you need an account on opendesktop.org :)
<wers> how come, whenever i set compiz to use the kwin decorator, i get no window border at all? i have the compiz-kde package
<Mamarok> wers: you can't use both, either you use kwin or you use compiz
<ghostcube> he means kde4-window-decorator
<ghostcube> afaik the 8.8.2 doesnt support kde4-window-decorator
<ghostcube> 0
<wers> what 8.8.2? which package is hat?
<ghostcube> 0.8.2
<wers> that's what i'm referring to ghostcube
<Mamarok> and what would 8.8.2 be the version of?
<ghostcube> typo -_-
<Mamarok> ghostcube: what package are you talking about?
<ghostcube> compiz
<Mamarok> wers: if you are using kde4, then you have to choose, either Kwin or Compiz, both together will not work
<ghostcube> Mamarok: thats not the problem
<wers> Mamarok: there's an option for compiz to use the kde window decorator
<wers> it should work. there's just a bug
<ghostcube> wers it doesnt work
<ghostcube> just try emerald
<Mamarok> why don't you just use kwin desktop effects?
<ghostcube> cause they suck
<Mamarok> ghostcube: they don't for me, and watch your language :)
<ghostcube> sorry ut iam tired of this discussion
<ghostcube> not against you
<wers> Mamarok: it's either compiz is just better or it just works better on my hardware
<ghostcube> but i dont can work with the kde4 effects
<ghostcube> dont can oha i need coffee
<Mamarok> wers: if you want to use compiz, you need to use another window manager than kwin, else it will not work
<wers> compiz is much smoother here for some reason. the difference is significant
<ghostcube> Mamarok: kwin has a decorator
<ghostcube> kwin is not the decorator
<ghostcube> kwin is the WM
<ghostcube> so he can use kwin decorator in compiz
<wers> Mamarok: ghostcube got it right
<ghostcube> but its buggy
<Mamarok> well, then you go explain that :)
<ghostcube> :)
<wers> Mamarok: install fusion-icon and see it for yourself
<Mamarok> because the only working solution I have seen so far is to use another WM
<ghostcube> sorry its to early for me
<ghostcube> :D
<wers> it works on fedora (because of the compiz version issue)
<ghostcube> wers: just install emerald
<Mamarok> wers: I don't use effects, besides some transparency, this is a working PC :)
<ghostcube> i like the themes more than the kde4 themes
<ghostcube> Mamarok: i use the screen edges for some things in compiz
<ghostcube> and iam used to from macosx
<ghostcube> and in kde4 you cn forget the edges handling
<ghostcube> :D
<wers> ghostcube: i customized the color scheme. i suppose,emerald wont follow. i will have to find an emerald theme that would work perfectly
<ghostcube> it will follow
<Mamarok> ghostcube: all well, but this is not support related, that bvelongs to -offtopic
<ghostcube> nah he needs to go here #compiz
<ghostcube> :)
<Mamarok> ghostcube: I talk about your rambling :)
<wers> yeah. haha. i will
<ghostcube> oh ;)
 * Mamarok goes back to paid work
<Guest918> how can i open the desktop effects from the system-settings ?
<wers> Mamarok: chill
<wers> Guest918: for kwin?
<Mamarok> wers: there are rules for the channel, as simple as that
<Guest918> yes
<ghostcube> apearance
<ghostcube> :)
<Guest918> i dont see the effecst settings there
<wers> Guest918: desktop
<wers> then enable desktop effects
<yusuf> I have installed kde 9.04
<anayathris> Hi all.
<yusuf> I added the kde 4.3 ppa refreshed and did a full upgrade
<yusuf> Ifter loging in I get the splash screeen and then a plasma crash report
<yusuf> and then stuck
<yusuf> anyone can help me?
<Philip5> Just made a little Kubuntu Twibbon for Twitter users to show that we kubuntu users are out there or/and just to show that you are a proud Kubuntu user... :) http://twibbon.com/join/Kubuntu
<Philip5> Hope it's of any use
<Philip5> Ubuntu users have a bunch of twibbons but kubuntu users had none :(
<Mamarok> Philip5: this might be related to the fact that most people in KDE use identi.ca instead of twitter
<Philip5> Mamarok: might be so... and identi.ca is open source so it figures... but still... there should been at least one twibbon for kubuntu when ubuntu have several and they might also use identi.ca
<Mamarok> Philip5: ok, thanks anyway :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/4552/linuxkernel.jpg
<sil3nt|warri0r> plz tell me which one i can remove safely
<sil3nt|warri0r> i need to make work the wifi with 3rd party drivers
<sil3nt|warri0r> plz help
<Philip5> Mamarok: well, i'm not sure that it will be the top news on digg but fair is fair... :)
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: this depends on which kernel you are running
<Mamarok> if the latest kernel runs fine, you can remove the previous one
<sil3nt|warri0r> 2.6.28-12
<sil3nt|warri0r> generic
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: are you still running Intrepid?
<sil3nt|warri0r> no way
<sil3nt|warri0r> its jaunty
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: as the latest kernel would be 2.6.28-14 IIRCO
<Mamarok> -O
 * Mamarok checks her kernel
<H2OyJaBoN> hi all!
<H2OyJaBoN> I dont have enough space on a partition, is posible to resize it?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: now, thats the prob, let me show u
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: yes, make a backup first, though
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: use one of the partition managers:
<Mamarok> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: the latest kernel is indeed 2.6.28-14, you should upgrade ASAP
<sil3nt|warri0r> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5306/linuxkernel1.jpg
<sil3nt|warri0r> but its not showing in my updates
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: you need to run from konsole: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> after having run sudo apt-get update, of course
<sil3nt|warri0r> but that will upgrade other things too along with kernel
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok: thanks :)!! how size should i make fo "/"( i use /, /home, /boot, /usr)?
<sil3nt|warri0r> i just want to upgrade the kernel only now
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: that is exactly what dist-upgrade will do in that case
<Mamarok> but run a sudo apt-get update before
<sil3nt|warri0r> k, trying..........
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: this depends on the overal size of your HD, and what you are going to install, and how much Ram you have
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: also, it doesn't make sense to have different partitions for / /boot/ and /usr
<Mamarok> and /home is enough
<Mamarok>  / I mean and /home
<Mamarok> as /boot and /usr are system partitions anyway, leave those in /
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: two gpg error, can i ignore it ?
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: what's the size of your HD?
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok: only make two partition "/home" and "/"?
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: well, you seem to have added PPAs, so if you want to install the applications from these PPAs, you need to install the keys
<sil3nt|warri0r> hmm
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: exactly, but as you already have a system, this can only been done by reinstalling it
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: what is the size of your HD?
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok:  the HD is 160Gb
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok:  yes , i know , i wnat to reinstall it
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: same as here, I did the following:
<Mamarok> 30 Gb for /, double the RAM size for /swap, the rest for /home
<Mamarok> this leaves enough space for the sytem and plenty of space for your user files
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok: okey, is enought 30GB for /? thanks!! :)
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: that is very little, but if you have no images, music or movies it will be enough
<Mamarok> oh, sorry, yes, 20 Gb is enough for /, everything else would be for /home
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok: okeys!! thanks i'll go to re-install later my system ;)
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok: is necesary the make a swap if i have 2GB RAM ?
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: I made a typo, 30 GB should be fine
<Mamarok> that's what I have here
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok:  whats?
<Mamarok> I wrote 20 Gb, and meant 30 Gb
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok:  ahh oks ;)
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok: is necesary the make a swap if i have 2GB RAM ?
<orion> help>>> Could not install Air  final update (plasma theme)
<wers> what config files can affect fonts? for some reason, fonts on firefox and kde apps stopped rendering properly
<ahox> Hi, akonadi won't start up with kde4.3, the tests 10, 12 and 16 return an error
<ahox> any ideas what may help?
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok: are you there?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: its upgrading to 14, thx
<sil3nt|warri0r> lets see wat happend after reboot
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: yes
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: yes, you should make a swap space double the size of your ram, so if it's 2 Gb Ram, make a swap space of 4 Gb
<carbine> aa
<carbine> ss
<carbine> ?
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok:  oks, thanks :)
<Mamarok> H2OyJaBoN: you are welcome :)
<H2OyJaBoN> Mamarok: :)
<simonb2> hi all
<simonb2> need help with 8.10 and touch pad swapping... someone here to help?
<Mamarok> !ask | simonb2
<ubottu> simonb2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<simonb2> sorry Mamarok and ubottu... i'm using ubuntu 8.10 and ELO touchscreen.. out-of-the-box everything seems to work ok, only te X and Y are swapped...
<carbine> 大家好啊，有无中国的？
<simonb2> i know the touchpad is controlled by evdev
<Nulador> can anybody help geting read of gnome... after i installed kde ... i dont whant to have 2 desktop managers...
<Mamarok> simonb2: there is a meta bug in Launchpad for this with a lot of solutions, let me tell you the link:
<Nulador> and i cant purge it
<simonb2> please Mamarok...
<Mamarok> simonb2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/317094
<Mamarok> you should check there
<simonb2> Mamarok - thanks - i will
<zhxk`> folks, i need enable runlevel at menu.lst, advice me
<Mamarok> simonb2: you are welcome :)
<sena> Nulador: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gnome-deinstallation/
<Nulador> thanks sena :)
<sena> Nulador: try it firts, but it should work
<Nulador> i am doing that right now... it should work...
<Nulador> it`s cleaning pakeges right now
<sena> :)
<wers> i want to remove all kubuntu kde 4.3 packages. is there a metapackage that would uninstall all of them? :)
<Mamarok> wers: no, but why would you want to remove it?
<wers> Mamarok, i want a fresh install
<wers> i want to install only the packages kde-full contains
<Mamarok> wers: well, then you need to do a fresh install, just keep your /home and move the ~/.kde/
<Mamarok> but you should try with a blank ~/.kde/ first, that usually solves a lot of problems
<wers> yep. i did that twice since i installed 4.3. i really want to remove all the packages kubuntu-desktop installed that are not in kde-full
<wers> kde-full is the kde-core of 4.3 right?
<Mamarok> no, that is just another meta-package
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: thx a lot, the -14 kernel is installed properly, and also the wifi driver works ok
<sil3nt|warri0r> :)
<me> sena it worked... :) but i still have to do one more step to complete but when i switched from gdm to kdm x whent down
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: nice :)
<wers> Mamarok, that's not what i meant. i meant, kde-full is the counterpart of kde-core (in kde 3), right?
<Guest48576> could you pls give me the link one more time
<Nulador> ?
<Mamarok> wers: no, not at all, that would be kdebase-*
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: now, as the 4.3 is released, is it safe to upgrade to it from jaunty ?
<Mamarok> Nulador: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gnome-deinstallation/
<sil3nt|warri0r> from ppa-backports
<Nulador> thanks
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: it is still without support, read the release announcements given in the topic
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<wers> Mamarok, oooh. so what metapackage do i install for the most bare kde 4.3 like kde-core in older versions?
<Mamarok> wers: that would be kde-minimal I guess, but that comes with no bling at all
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i still have the problem with kdm :(
<wers> so you think, kde-full is the way to go?
<sena> Nulador: you can start the console with ctrl alt f1
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: reinstall it, it will ask you if you want to make it default
<Mamarok> wers: the best KDE 4.3 experience is with everything installed, indeed
<sena> Nulador: then stop kdm with /etc/X11/kdm stop
<shadeslayer> wers: +1
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: u mean this http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/
<sil3nt|warri0r> ?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its asking me to terminate X...brb
<login__> hi
<sena> if it stucks do ctrl c to get back the konsole
<sena> Nulador: then you can try to start kdm again
<sena> with startx
<wers> hmm. what's the package name of the network manager plasmoid on kubuntu kde 4.3?
<wers> i didnt get that on kde-full
<Arpharazon> Hello, I'm installing kubuntu 9.04 on a winxp machine with the intention of dual booting. I had a primary part. C: and a logical D:, I shrank D: to free up 20 GB for kubuntu. How should I set up my partitions?
<sena> if it doesnt start you can look in the logs /var/log/messages or kernel or dmesg ..
<Arpharazon>  
<sena> sometimes the configuration file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a problem so you might try to find config file for your video card
<Mamarok> Arpharazon: 20 GB, that's not exactly much for a full insnallation
<Mamarok> Arpharazon: no way to gain more space?
<lancerocke> hi all. i was messing with the wobbly windows settings and must have turned something up too high because all windows are going crazy. they are moving uncontrollably by themselves now. i cant do anything
<Arpharazon> Mamarok: Back in 7.10 I was perfectly fine with 10. What takes up so much space? And no, not in the near future.
<Arpharazon> Mamarok: Well if it's gonna crash and burn I *could* make it 30, maybe 40 GB but that would represent an enormous inconvenience to me.
<Mamarok> Arpharazon: then split those up in half, 10 Gb for /, 10 Gb for /home, and of course you will need some swap space, too, double the RAM size is recommended
<Mamarok> Arpharazon: get an external HD, those are really cheap nowadays, so you can put the D: on the external one a free that partition
<Mamarok> and*
<Arpharazon> magical: Well, I'm a college student. Those are really cheap nowadays, too. =p
<Mamarok> ok, folks, I have to run, work calls
<Arpharazon> Mamarok: Anyway, does swap or /. need to go anywhere in particular on the disk, and do any need to be primary?
<Mamarok> Arpharazon: no, that doesn't matter where those are :)
<Mamarok> ok, I'm off, later
<Arpharazon> magical: excellent, tahnks
<Arpharazon> er
<Arpharazon> Mamarok. I meant Mamarok.
<Arpharazon> also, any reason not to use ext4?
<zhxk`> folks, i need enable runlevel at menu.lst so that have oppertunity choose to boot into cli or gdm, i've tried add a number at the end of paratmeters to kernel but it wont work, advice me, thank you!
<Arpharazon> well, is there?
<zhxk`> it wont wrk
<zhxk`> it wont work
<mits> hi... does anyone know if fglrx works in karmic? or if there's a patch to make it work
<Pici> mits: Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1
<mits> oops, thanx :)
<zhxk`> folks, i need enable runlevel at menu.lst so that have oppertunity choose to boot into cli or gdm, i've tried add a number at the end of paratmeters to kernel but it wont work, advice me, thank you!
<simonb2> Mamarok - I'm sorry for being stupid... but.. since i'm a newbie in these things, i found that lounchpad and some "xf86-input-evtouch_0.8.8.orig.tar.gz" file to download...
<simonb2> so now, how to "update" the driver that is used from evdev?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no go with the reinstall :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<marekt> hi, can you tell me what should i do to have two kubuntu installations at once (one 9.04 witouh expreiments, other - 9.10 alfa with latest everything just for filling bug reports), i have created 3 partitions one with 9.04 that is already installed, /home and third - for 9.10,
<marekt> will this be enough if i put installation disc (9.10) and do the installations and i will see in grub system select?
<martijn> hi, i updated my 9.04 to the latest kde4, but now plasma workpace does crach. What todo here?
<karan> um
<karan> i need help....
<karan> i pluged in an extternal hard drive into kubuntu...
<karan> but it is not regonizing it
<karan> any help?
<karan> somone help?
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> weird, knetworkmanager is catching every network around me but mine
<zuz> ...
<zuz> but knetworkmanager "was" my most reliable one
<cor> hi. so I upgraded a KDE3.5 distro, to KDE4. Now I got both running! It's kinda cool, but I'd like to stop KDE3.5 launching altogether. How?
<cor> sorry about the but, you know..
<cor> *paste*
<cor> My auto-updater thing says, "would you like to upgrade to the full kubuntu dekstop", I said Hell yes. So now I have 3.5 and 4 running together. Surely that isn't supposed to happen.
<panguin> whats up kids.
<ltrascendi> Ciao
<panguin> join #girls
<somekool> kubuntu is offering me a "partial upgrade" is this for 9.10 ???
<somekool> cor: make sure you run KDE 4.3
<somekool> that'd be kind of nice if the update manager could specify which version will be updated to what version for each updates .... just showing package name is not quite enoguh ...
<cor> after all these years, package management still sucks
<martijn81> cor: you do not think apt-get is fun?
<cor> heh, I love it!
<martijn81> then i do not know where you are complaining about
<cor> I only just got used to the idea of using slackpkg in the last few years, so it's all kinda new to me. but I do imagine how it *could* be, and see the gap between that and the current reality of things
<cor> the apt-family are pretty neat, but could still be miles better
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> i wish i could help cor, im not that far up in tech yet, just learning it
<nidal> hi all,  after upgrading to kde 4.3(from rc3) in kubuntu 9.04,  by deault its booting in to console . But I can use startx to get GUI . Is there any way to change it to boot in to GUI by default ?
<nidal> I googled and found some way by editing some rc files and all, but was wondering whether there is any simple way for the same.
<cor> sudo aptitude reinstall kdm perhaps
<cor> except without the "perhaps", of course
<theadmin> Help me... Not sure if this is the right place... but... Well, the problem: I've installed Firefox on my Kubuntu machine and i have NO idea where it saves downloaded files. WTF.
<Pici> nidal: This should work: sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults
<theadmin> It never asks, either
<rohanrhu> hello
<rohanrhu> how to remove gnome in kubuntu
<nidal> thakns a lot Pici , but I had done that ; but it said  System startup links for /etc/init.d/kdm already exist.
<Dragnslcr> theadmin- should be in Preferences -> Downloads
<Dragnslcr> !purekde | rohanrhu
<ubottu> rohanrhu: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rohanrhu> it's running in background always
<cor> i gotta figure out how to disable join/part messages in this client, it's crazy!
<rohanrhu> thanks
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> cor did you figure out how to remove it?
<theadmin> Dragnslcr: I think somethings a bit wrong here, cause i could not find "Preferences" anywhere. I thought so too at first
<Dragnslcr> theadmin- it's under the Edit menu (I wish they would fix that)
<theadmin> Oh... ROFL... weird.
<Dragnslcr> Exactly
<cor> remove KDE3.5? no.
<cor> It's a linux thing
<Dragnslcr> It's an interface convention from 10 years ago, but for whatever reason they haven't fixed it in the Linux version. The Windows version has it under Tools
<nidal> cor, thanks, I have done that (aptitude reinstall kdm) just now; let me try rebooting
<cor> lots of Linux GUI stuff is insane
<cor> good luck!
<cor> but I would have went with the other suggestion, I think
<cor> heh too late
<theadmin> Okay, thank you a lot, Dragnslcr.
<cor> I have this feeling that is I comment out one single line *somewhere*, then I will be gree of KDE3.5, but that's just a hunch
<cor> *free
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> cor did you get my message?
<nidal> cor that( aptitude reinstall kdm) too is not working ! any other suggestion ?
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> cor: this page might help http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/281.html
<cor> soz, got a visitor, back in a bit
 * the_madman waves
<the_madman> So I wanted to know, I'm using Gentoo with KDE 4 and the latest (working) nvidia proprietary drivers, but occasionally when I open a window it opens entirely black.
<actarus> parla italiano
<the_madman> I've never experienced this in Kubuntu, though, so I wondered if it's a driver/X configuration problem?
<BluesKaj> the_madman, that question is best asked in #gentoo or #kde
<the_madman> OK, thanks. I'll do that.
<cor> F`Zuz|Wise-Assi, thanks for the link, gonna check it out
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> cor: let me know if it works please  ;)
<tommy_the-dragon> anyone know how to get KMouth working?
<Kingfish> anyone know if there is a mythbuntu channel on irc?
<martijn81> i have dist-upgraded my 9.04 installation to the latest kde4 but now my soundkart does not work anymore... any help?
<martijn81> KingOfDos: try /list
<KingOfDos> martijn81: wrong tabcompletion ;)
<martijn81> hehe, oops
<martijn81> i am sorry
<KingOfDos> he quitted
<KingOfDos> no problem ;)
<KingOfDos> i'm just waiting till the trafic moves a bit
<martijn81> yeah :)
<cor> holy sheeeet!
<cor> the following packages will be removed.. then it scrolls for a few pages
<cor> I have this sinking feeling that I'm about to make the system unusable.heh, och well, I have backups.
<cor> actually, no. looking at the list, I see that pretty much the entire BackTrack functionality is included. however, it's a nice list to pick packages *from*. thanks.#
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> ;)
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> so it worked?
<simonb1> why could be, that X says: Option "Rotate" will not be used...?
<simonb1> i try to rotate my touchscreen
<cor> well, no, but only because I didn't go ahead. as well as KDE3.5, it would have removed Backtrack altogether, and then it ceases to be a Backtrack system :/
<cor> It works fine with KDE3.5 AND 4.2 together, actually, it works amazingly well. It's just that I've got to fight to get any desktop preferences to stick
<cor> nothing major.
<aftertaf> hello. i think i need to play around with my keyboard settings . . . .  can anyone help ?
<aftertaf> I have just bought a luminous keyboard for night time IRCing and it is turned on/off by Scroll Lock button, which does nothing in X :( I tested that its not busted on a XP box . . .
<cor> probably something in /dev/input/event*
<aftertaf> thx cor ill look
<cor> there are quite a few packages available for special keyboard events and such - you might want to rake around your package manager before you dive in with bash
<cor> of course, you may simply need to add something to your xorg.conf or similar
<sergiom> hey there
<sergiom> quick question
<sergiom> how can I change KDE4 sound theme?
<sergiom> no theme options in systemsettings
<cor> not a "theme", no, but you can change the individual sounds.
<cor> post a bug ;o)
<sergiom> but the app I need to add a sound for, does not appear
<aftertaf> cor seemes to be 'add mod3 = Scroll_Lock ' to Xmodmap the trick. will test on reboot :)
<cor> kewl
<cor> sergiom, my next move wopuld probably be to look for the pref file and add a section for it
<sergiom> any hint
<apparle> hi guys
<wang_> hi
<mirash> i need to setup internet in my kubuntu
<wang_> what are you  doning
<mirash> need some assistance
<wang_> what do you need
<mirash> i hav connected the ethernet
<cor> that was the hint
<mirash> i need a pppoe login
<mirash> how can i ?
<wang_> network connect
<apparle> which type of connection is it
<wang_> DSL  tab
<wang_> Add
<wang_> then enter user name and psw
<mirash> what
<mirash> how can I install pppoe?
<apparle> mirash: you don't need to install anything........just onnect your modem and do what wang_ said
<mirash> its not working
<mirash> network: command not found
<apparle> goto network connections not the command
<apparle> right click on the network manager beside the clock
<mirash> then
<apparle> goto DSL tab
<mirash> DSL tab not active
<apparle> send me a screenshot
<mirash> I cant, now I am in mandriva
<cor> Don't ask me networking questions. my first response will always be: uninstall Network Manager
<apparle> then I can't help.........coz I myself don't have pppoe and now I am on a friends comp
<mirash> is there any way I can connect to the internet?
<cor> put IPCop on an old laptop
<cor> ppp is too lowly a taks for your personal computer
<cor> *task
<apparle> cor: If you are able to get it working fine then why to uninstall it??
<cor> see, that's the answer right there!
<cor> so long as you don't want to *DO ANYTHING* then network manager isa perfect
<mirash> where can I get suppport?
<cor> but if you have any non-standard, non-dhcp network needs, pfff...
<BluesKaj> cor , my answer for jaunty users is install wicd network manager
<apparle> Guys anyone tried 4.3
<mirash> can I connect through pppoe?
<BluesKaj> apparle, I'm using it now
<apparle> BluesKaj: how is it
<BluesKaj> mirash, try support at #mandriva
<mirash> wht
<mirash> why
<BluesKaj> apparle, seems fine , altho I'm running karmic , there a few plasma blackouts , but not serious
<BluesKaj> you're in mandriva , this si kubuntu , totally diff OS
<BluesKaj> err is
<apparle> BluesKaj: what all important features you think are upgraded. Your opinion
<BluesKaj> yes , quite stable now apparle
<apparle> BluesKaj: waht all new features have been added, ( which you think are important)
<mirash> hey man, I need to first connect to web in order to come here using kubuntu
<apparle> ok
<BluesKaj> mirash, you said earlier that you're on mandriva...why are you asking for help in here ?
<mirash> i hav two PCs
<apparle> Guys mirash is trying to get help for kubuntu  but as he can't connect to net from there, so he is using madriva
<apparle> mirash: do you have kubutnu started on other PC
<mirash> Absolutely!
<BluesKaj> ok mirash , thanks for clarifying that
<mirash> Ya
<BluesKaj> or apparle I mean :)
<apparle> :)
<mirash> Any idea?
<BluesKaj> mirash, still think wicd network manager is the way to go , download the app in mandriva and put it on a usb stick and copy it to kubuntu
<apparle> maybe DSL tab is greyed because you have not connected the modem................... I can't help as I don't have PPPOE
<mirash1> no way
<mirash1> where canI get wicd?
<BluesKaj> it's prolly in your mandriva sources package manager
<BluesKaj> or get it with rather
<mirash1> rather?
<mirash1> oh my god
<mirash1> if i where in windows
<Pici> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> mirash, you couls always download it in windows and copy it like aI said
<BluesKaj> aI=I
<BluesKaj> I have to go , I'll hand this off to you Pici , if you don't mind
<Pici> He left anyway..
<apparle> mirash: problem solved or not yet
<cor> I tried wicd, but only after I uninstalled all those so-called user-friendly systems and interacted with the raw files, did it start to do what I wanted. ymmv
<apparle> sometimes my ATI Radeon Xpress 200 works fine with the open source drivers.......but sometimes it doesn't enable compositing and hence the desktop effects are disabled........why is this happening
<apparle> a restart fixes it but is again disabled after restarting 2-3 times
<apparle> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apparle> who all have installed 4.3?
<shadeslayer> me
<apparle> shadeslayer: how is it
<shadeslayer> apparle: awesomely broken
<apparle> example
<shadeslayer> apparle: on login plasma-desktop wont start...so basically you have no desktop
<kaddi> hi, i just updated to firefox3.5.2 and now FF doesn't find the java plugin anymore.. anyone had this issue and knows how to resolve it?
<shadeslayer> apparle: use it only if you desprately want it and can fix minor problems....rest of KDE 4.3 is stable
<apparle> did you try seperately install kde-window-manager I read it on a forum that it will fix it
<shadeslayer> apparle: nope
<apparle> then try it.............wait I'll snd you the exact link
<shadeslayer> apparle: its already installed
<apparle> then update it
<mit> how do I add a user?
<mit> did useradd
<shadeslayer> mit: sudo adduser
<mit> did, kde won't let me sign in
<shadeslayer> apparle: do you have a fix for my kdm? i loads up pretty late
<mit> http://pastebin.com/m25ef052f <- any idea why my plasma crashes on startup?
<shadeslayer> apparle: nothing in updates
<apparle> shadeslayer: see this.....maybe it will help http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3105512.0
<shadeslayer> apparle: no you didnt understand.... anyways im pretty happy with KDE right now :)
<apparle> why is KDE4.3 packages put into PPA and not the main repo??
<tyrone> hello i am using ubuntu 9.04 and I just installed kde 4.3 is there a way to have different startup programs for gnome and kde ?
<tyrone> and is it possible to have like a gnome tab on the menu? because i have twice as many applications on the menu as i need
<Dragnslcr> apparle- because KDE 4.3 isn't officially supported on Kubuntu 9.04
<apparle> Dragnslcr: why is it not supported
<Dragnslcr> tyrone- if you click the Advanced button in the Autostart settings, there's an option to only start in KDE
<Dragnslcr> apparle- because it wasn't available when 9.04 was released, and therefore hasn't been fully tested
<tyrone> Dragnslcr: thanks do i do that on kde or gnome
<Dragnslcr> In KDE
<Dragnslcr> I haven't used Gnome in years, so I can't really help you on that side
<HailandKill> I've added the medibuntu repo to hardy but can't find the acroread package... is it still in medibuntu?
<apparle> why is a new version of kubutnu released when KDE releases a new version
<apparle> Dragnslcr: why is a new version of kubutnu released when KDE releases a new version
<Dragnslcr> There isn't
<Dragnslcr> Ubuntu has its own release schedule, independent of any other project
<apparle> but it seems that it releases quite in a sync with GNOME releases
<Dragnslcr> I don't pay attention to Gnome releases, so I wouldn't really know if Gnome just happens to have a release every 6 months
<tyrone> Dragnslcr: Do you know what akonadi does
<tyrone> ?
<Dragnslcr> apparle- well, if Wikipedia's list is correct, Gnome is on a six-month release schedule. Ubuntu may have purposely lined up with that schedule, but I couldn't tell you for sure
<apparle> So I was wondering why linup with Ubuntu schedule rather than KDE schedule
<afeijo> why are blocked the kernel updates?
<Dragnslcr> apparle- because Ubuntu is a Gnome-focused distribution
<Dragnslcr> afeijo- KPackageKit does an apt upgrade instead of a dist-upgrade, so it doesn't do updates that require new packages (such as new kernels)
<Dragnslcr> afeijo- you can do a dist-upgrade normally from Konsole to get them
<afeijo> I only use console, I will try dist-upgrade thanks
<Brian_> what do you guys think of kde 4.3
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> seems faster so far
<Dragnslcr> apparle- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases seems to say that the release schedule is primarily because of Gnome's schedule
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> it just seems like the graphics performance isnt as good as when I had windows on, something must be wrong because with 512MB DDR2 ram, the games and video/movies played better in windows then in kubuntu even after i added an extra 1 gb ram
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> browsing with Opera is ridiculously faster then firefox but i cant get flash to work on Opera (latest version)
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> even after doing the firefox tweaks to make it faster (turning network.http.pipelining on, etc...)
<apparle> quit
<Aule> how last version amarok?
<Aule> update
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> when was amarok last updated?
<cF`Zuz|Wise-Assi> aule
<Aule> 2.0.2 how update to last version
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> the whole 4.2.x series is officially supported by jaunty?
<Freddy2> i mean, incoming updates should be also updated in repos?
<Aule> about amarok
<xircx> hmm elite i have like 3 irc clients on my pc
<xircx> ;\
<oem> i my name is ric
<nacho_> i have a problem with my laptop, it shuts down when i open flash video, and i think its getting hot, maybe some app is getting it hot
<oem> i finish to install kubuntu kde 4.1 my problem is this
<oem> sysinfo
<oem> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: PentiumIII(Coppermine) at 801 MHz (1603 bogomips), HD: 1/4GB, RAM: 104/106MB, 103 proc's, 17.45min up
<oem> then my system run very low,
<oem> how i can solve this problem
<what_if> oem: way more ram. 512MB would be reasonable
<Daskreech> Oh wait that's 1/4 GB ? I was reading it as 4 GB
<Daskreech> Oh wait that's his HDD >_>
<what_if> 250mb hd
<what_if> ?
<oem> i could xubuntu desktop, o what desktop u recommende to my system??
<Daskreech> oem: You wil have issues with KDe and Gnome with those specs
<Daskreech> Xubuntu LXDE Fluxbox
<what_if> oem: Puppy linux, DSL Linux... etc
<Daskreech> OpenBox
<oem> what is the better of this desktop??
<Daskreech> he can run ubuntu style Distros just not teh DEs
<tommy_the-dragon> when my friend was first learning ubuntu he typed sudo apt-get uninstall instead of remove. it responded with apt-get does not have magic cow power rather than with the usual invalid operation
<Daskreech> oem: The one that you like.
<tommy_the-dragon> why? how? who? wtf?
<oem> xubuntu = xfce????
<Daskreech> oem: Yes
<what_if> tommy_the-dragon: do: "apt-get moo"
<Daskreech> for the most part it's heavier than Xfce since they have madness like firefox
<tommy_the-dragon> lol
<tommy_the-dragon> WTF?!?
<xircx> -.-
<what_if> lol=WTF
<oem> what is the desktop more eay to locate the things wich u need??
<oem> easy..
<Daskreech> tommy_the-dragon: Please stop that
<Daskreech> oem: What is it that you need?
<nacho_> i have a problem with my laptop, it shuts down when i open flash video fullscreen, and i think its getting hot, maybe some app is getting it hot
<tommy_the-dragon> whats it all about?
<epqr> Hi
<tommy_the-dragon> stop what? swearing?
<epqr> i just updated to KDE 2.3 It works fine execpt amarok always stoppes after one song.
<epqr> Like it doesn't continue the playlist
<what_if> nacho_: AFAIK flash on linux fullscreen is broken... since it it closed source no way to fix. Can anyone second that ?
<epqr> 4.3*
<Daskreech> tommy_the-dragon: Yes
<tommy_the-dragon> ok sorry
<Daskreech> tommy_the-dragon: What is what about?
<oem> thanks daskreech
<Daskreech> epqr: Strange do you have repeat one song on?
<tommy_the-dragon> well searching in google for "magic cow power" comes up with no results and if i type sudo apt-get uninstall the message doesnt come up anymore
<tommy_the-dragon> and were both sitting here very confuddled :p
<epqr> Daskreech no
<tommy_the-dragon> and amused lol
<Daskreech> epqr: Hmm jump into #amarok and see if they have heard of it
<epqr> will do
<tsimpson> tommy_the-dragon: try "aptitude moo", then "aptitude -v moo", then "aptitude -vv moo", then keep adding one 'v'
<xircx> o.O
<xircx> moo
<xircx> wow linux has become way better
<xircx> wine now suports alot of apps for windows cross over
<tommy_the-dragon> lol
<xircx> amsn is alot better then normal windows live messenger
<tommy_the-dragon> nice easter eggs
<Freddy2> xircx: need windows? then launch it in virtualbox.. that's easy
<xircx> for real though i have kubuntu, win vista, and win7 installed on my pc and i only use kubuntu now
<xircx> i dont need windows :P its usless now
<xircx> and i have virbox installed already :P
<Ahmuck-Jr> where can i find cd art?
<Daskreech> Ahmuck-Jr: to print on the CD ?
<Daskreech> oem: What do you need to find?
<oem> all programs and configurations
 * KiRiLoS Heya
<Ahmuck-Jr> yes to print on the cd
<Daskreech> oem: tried alt+f2?
<oem> thanks daskreech
<Daskreech> Ahmuck-Jr: I would expect some community on the net
<Daskreech> !hi | KiRiLoS
<ubottu> KiRiLoS: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<xircx> are you looking for a free software for light scribe>
<xircx> ?
<Ahmuck-Jr> no, i'm looking for a jpg i can print on a cd label
<Ahmuck-Jr> for giving away cd's at out county fair this evening
<Daskreech> Ahmuck-Jr: Oh! for kubuntu?
<Ahmuck-Jr> yes
<Daskreech> good question
<Ahmuck-Jr> well, i leave in an hour, and whatever cd labels i can find to print on will be those that are going to the fair
<what_if> http://images.google.com/images?q=kubuntu+logo
<Daskreech> Ahmuck-Jr: http://www.kubuntu-art.org
<xircx> ^^ good ones
<xircx> your giving away kubunu distros :|
<Yuki> This is weird. I used the hardware rfkill switch to turn off the wifi card, now networkmanager refuses to deal with it? :/
<Yuki> it's configured and enabled according to knetworkmanager
<Ahmuck-Jr> some distros provide a "press kit" or a "advocacy, distrobution kit"
<Ahmuck-Jr> i assume that kubuntu doesn't really provide this
<Daskreech> Riddell: ping
<Ahmuck-Jr> xircx: sure
<Yuki> ]
<Ahmuck-Jr> we give away whole computers too
<xircx> give me a computer :|
<Yuki> Why has there been such a massive shunning of gnome in the linux-sphere in regards to major/commercial distros? :(
<xircx> i wont a amd quade core if you have one
<Yuki> SuSE used to be so wonderful... and now they default to gnome....
<Ahmuck-Jr> xircx: lol, we give away 800mhz, 256mb ram with xubuntu
<epqr> If xine is the only backend listed in "Sound and Video Configuration" does that mean it is the preffered one ?
<tommy_the-dragon> me too please :)
<xircx> oh forget that lol
 * Yuki reminisces of when he walked into best buy and bought a copy of SuSE 7.2 Pro with support and manuals and everything
<xircx> 800mhz :P
<Yuki> I wonder why best buy stopped selling linux :)
<xircx> bestbuy only had linspire last them i seen linux there
<xircx> and linspire sucks
<Ahmuck-Jr> well, thx anyway
<Daskreech> nixternal: ping too
<Yuki> Mine used to have a whole shelving unit just for linux distros
 * Ahmuck-Jr goes off to find more distros
<Yuki> \\
<xircx> i only have the ubuntu distros
<Yuki> from redhat to suse to xandros
<xircx> they have been the best to install
<Yuki> you could literally walk in and buy a box copy with full set of CDs or DVDs (suse had both in a big folder, 7 cds and 1 dvd)
<Yuki> with manuals and pre-paid installation support
<xircx> realy
<xircx> i was thinking about going to suse to give it a try but im more in favor of the KDE desktop now
<xircx> KDE and Xfce are my faves
<Daskreech> Yuki: Shunning of Gnome?
<xircx> brb going to the store
<peterz> Daskreech: gnome is like the iphone, only their world view counts
<Brian_> i need some help i just updated to kde 4.3 and after i did a restart my desktop background was gone and in its place was just a checker board pattern. also the cashew in the corner was gone
<Daskreech> Brian_: you have a new activity it looks like
<Brian_> but why would the plasma cashew be gone if that was the case
<Freddy2> why panels appear on all activities? can't this be changed? (even using another panel-like plasmoid)
<Daskreech> Brian_: click on the desktop and press alt+D alt+S
<Daskreech> see what happens
<Brian_> nothing happened
<JuJuBee> I use 64 bit kubuntu. What can I use as a pdf viewer besides okular?
<Brian_> i cant even right click on the desktop
<Yuki> does ubuntu have a 'kde-games' style package?
<Riddell> Daskreech: hi
<latemara> how can i connect to IRCNET?
<Daskreech> Riddell: Someone was in here asking about an advocacy kit for Kubuntu
<Brian_> when i add a new panel the cashew isnt their
<nacho_> yuki: yeah
<Yuki> apt-get install kde-games didn't work. :P
<Daskreech> Do we have things like an about Kubuntu PDf and a Cd art kit to print on to CDs ?
<latemara> how can  connect to ircnet, can someone help me
<nacho_> yuki: apt-cache search games kde
<Yuki> heh. kde-amusements, okay. ;)
<Daskreech> Riddell: I'm actually not even sure if Ubuntu has a kit like that
<nacho_> yuki: apt-cache search kdegames
<Daskreech> Brian_: can you press alt=F2 ?
<twoaday> latemara: try this URL might be what u are looking for http://webchat.xs4all.nl/index.php
<twoaday> is for ircnet
<Yuki> oh, just kdegames and not kde-games
<Yuki> haha
<Yuki> i'm stupid
<Brian_> ya and a search window pops up
<Riddell> Daskreech: not really, Loco teams get stickers, CDs and some promo leaflets
<Daskreech> !info kdegames
<ubottu> kdegames (source: kdegames): games from the official KDE 4 release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Riddell> (for Ubuntu Desktop mostly)
<Yuki> wow, i already got it figured out! :P
<Yuki> heh
<Daskreech> Riddell: But there is none of the project in general?
<latemara> i mean, how can i connect to ircnet with konversation
<Daskreech> Yuki: Sorry :)
<twoaday> aha
<Brian_> i hit alt s and krunner settings opened
<Yuki> is kdegames a metapackage or a package group ? :/
<Brian_> Daskreech: will this help
<Daskreech> Brian_: type plasma-desktop in the krunner
<Daskreech> Riddell: Should we have one for Kubuntu?
<Yuki> I don't know if my laptop could handle KDE4, heh
<Brian_> nothing
<Riddell> Daskreech: what would be included?
<Daskreech> Essentially 4-5 bits of material that would make it more presentable to show the distro at say a convention
<Daskreech> CD art. A poster, About Kubuntu PDF etc
<Daskreech>  printed out and taken care of by the downloader
<Brian_> so did kde 4.3 just screw up my desktop
<Daskreech> Brian_: open konsole and check if plasma-desktop is running
<Brian_> just type  "plasma-desktop"
<Brian_> ?
<Daskreech> ps aux | grep plasma
<Daskreech> Yuki: what's the difference between a metapackage and a packagegroup?
<Yuki> Daskreech: meta-packages show up as packages in the package manager, package groups allow me to browse say 'KDE' specific packages in the package manager
<Alumin> So I just went to try restarting my network interface with "sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0" and it says the interface isn't recognized...and sure enough there's nothing for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<Alumin> is there some new way to manage interfaces now?
<Yuki> unlike how this KDE front-end to apt here works.. adept... just 'games' 'office' etc
<Yuki> nothing i'm used to >:3
<Brian_> i get  3135 2.2 4.4 296552 4580 ?   sl kdeinit4
<Brian_> bunch of numbers
<trampel> apologies if this has already been covered.  but does anything else see "Network Management is changing!" when hovering over a (new) wireless icon?
<Brian_> Daskreech: should i just reinstall kde
<Daskreech> Yuki: It's a metapackage
<Daskreech> Brian_: You get kdeinit4 when you grep for plasma
<Brian_> yes
<Daskreech> ??
<Daskreech> Hm
<Daskreech> Can you pastebin that?
<Brian_> the whole thing?
<Daskreech> Yes please
<Brian_> ok
<Brian_> brian
<Brian_> 1:24
<Brian_> brian@netbook ~/Documents $ ps aux | grep plasma brian     3135  2.2  4.4 296552 45080 ?        Sl   13:02   0:18 kdeinit4: plasma [kdeinit] brian     3535  0.0  0.0   3336   800 pts/2    S+   13:16   0:00 grep --colour=auto plasma
<FloodBotK1> Brian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brian_> i just did the update the kde 4.3
<Romanticorp> vaya
<ilya> Brian_: how is kde 4.3?
<Brian_> well it messed up my desktop so far
<Romanticorp> who speaks spanish?
<Brian_> Daskreech is helping me figure out
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Daskreech> !paste | Brian_
<Romanticorp> jujjujuju
<ubottu> Brian_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Romanticorp> ok
<Romanticorp> thank you
<Romanticorp> :-)
<rd> hello
<rd> I installed kde on ubuntu and when I chenged my session setting my wifi no longer works
<rd> I also no longer see the network manager icon in tray
<Brian_> what do you want me to do
<Romanticorp> me too
<rd> any suggestions
<Daskreech> Brian_: ok type kquitapp plasma ; kquitapp plasma-desktop
<Romanticorp> i want the samen
<Daskreech> rd: Add it back?
<Romanticorp> same
<rd> I reinstalled knetwrokmanager and network manager
<rd> and it doesn't seem to recognize it
<Brian_> kquitapp plasma ; kquitapp plasma-desktop <unknown program name>(4137)/: "Application plasma-desktop could not be found using service org.kde.plasma-desktop and path /MainApplication." 
<Brian_> and my desktop turned black
<rd> is there a known issue for this?
<Romanticorp> Brian: is it the same in the install when the monitor is off?
<Brian_> Romanticorp: i dont know what you mean
<Romanticorp> :-) I wanted install kubuntu in my computer
<Romanticorp> but the monitor...
<Romanticorp> will off
<Alumin> wow, "invoke-rc.d networking restart" doesn't seem to actually restart the network
<juggz> Emulation
<juggz> damn ir lmao
<Alumin> I must be missing something here
<Brian_> im about to just log into gnome and uninstall kubuntu desktop then reinstall it
<Daskreech> Brian_: ok type mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* ~
<Daskreech> Brian_: Then run plasma-desktop
<juggz> i got a Emulation off the add or remove   but i dont know what to get the games to put on it?
<Brian_> ok
<Romanticorp> mmmmmm
<Daskreech> Romanticorp: can You get to the command line?
<Romanticorp> nop
<Romanticorp> nothing
<Daskreech> not even a TTY?
<Romanticorp> i have a plasma monitor
<Daskreech> !tty | Romanticorp
<ubottu> Romanticorp: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Brian_> bash:
<rd> is there a way to reset the network manager?
<Brian_> kquitapp plasma ; kquitapp plasma-desktop <unknown program name>(4137)/: "Application plasma-desktop could not be found using service org.kde.plasma-desktop and path /MainApplication." 
<Romanticorp> o, ok
<Daskreech> Brian_: what does plasma-desktop do ?
<Brian_> bash: plasma-desktop: command not found
<Brian_> should i apt-get plasma-desktop
<Daskreech> Romanticorp: you can press alt+ctrl+F1 and then login and run the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Daskreech> Brian_: you had KDE 4.2 ?
<rodrigo> alguien habla español?
<Brian_> yes
<Daskreech> Brian_: ah then you have not finished the upgrade run sudp apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Daskreech> !es | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Daskreech> rd: remove the config file for it?
<Brian_> ok now restart?
<Daskreech> Brian_: sure
<Brian_> Daskreech:  sure ???
<Brian_> lol
<Romanticorp> The romantic cat says: bye, bye
<rd> Daskreech: where is that?
<Brian_> ok now i have a new problem
<Brian_> the panel at the top of the screen is half above the screen and there is a big black spot in the screen
<Daskreech> Brian_: can You add a plasmoid?
<Brian_> yes
<Daskreech> rd: I would guess in the plasmoid settings in ~/.kde/share/config but I'm not fully certain
<zuz> hey guys
<Daskreech> rd:can you jump into #plasma and ask sebas?
<Daskreech> !hi | zuz
<ubottu> zuz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<zuz> ;)
<Brian_> oh oko for some reason i have the bottem of the screen wrapping around to the top
<zuz> I was thinking, when I play a movie or a game, for example Lincity, my screen gets choppy, with windows it didnt before, and I had 1GB ram less then I have now (its not a ram problem btw)
<Brian_> how do i turn off compis i think that is whats messing up my desktop
<Daskreech> Brian_: open a konsole and type kwin --replace
<surfer27> hi guys.. anyone knows how to fix my parallel port on debian 5.02? I get following problem: "dmesg|grep par" : "parport_pc 00:05: disabled", "parport_pc: probe of 00:05 failed with error -22".
<Brian_> no that didnt work   i still have the bottem panel showing up a little bit on the top of the screen . like its wrapping around to the top
<zuz> Daskreech: Im trying to learn as much as possible and trying to research it before asking 90% of the questions, but sometimes i need to hear some help hehehe
<zuz> are bin files like exe in windows?
<zuz> as in I can use terminal and point to a bin file for installation for example, and it will install?
<Dragnslcr> surfer27- pretty sure you're in the wrong channel
<surfer27> ah, I should say I have the same problem on ubuntu 9.04, 8.1 and 8.04
<Daskreech> Brian_: try kquitapp plasma-desktop ; sleep 10 ; plasma-desktop
<Daskreech> zuz: Yes for all intents and purplses
<Daskreech> purpose
<Daskreech> s
<zuz> cool
<Brian_> Daskreech:  is that all one command
<Daskreech> Brian_: yes with the ;
<Daskreech> the ; seperates them (it's really 3 commands just done as one)
<Daskreech> surfer27: The parallel port shouldn't be disabled I think
<Brian_> it says pplication plasma-desktop could not be found using service org.kde.plasma-desktop and path /mainapplication
<Daskreech> did it kill your desktop?
<Brian_> no
<surfer27> Daskreech: how do I enable the parallel port?
<Daskreech> Brian_: hmm kquitapp
<Brian_> the screen is stil wrapping
<surfer27> Daskreech: it's a fresh installed debian...
<Brian_> this is getting really old
<Brian_> the login window is fine it just when i login  then at the top  of my screen i can see the bottem of the bottem panel
<Daskreech> surfer27: MIght be kernel issue check in launcpad and bugs.debian.org
<Brian_> lol ok now i did a restart the screen is not wrapping around anymore but the background is checkardboard again
<Daskreech> Brian_: with no settings for it?
<Brian_> no settings for what
<slow-motion> hi
<zuz> is it normal to get a fuzzy looking screen right before logging in?
<zuz> like a distortion
<Daskreech> Brian_: If you right click on it can you get settigns?
<DevilChaos> hi guys just started using kubuntu and have a few newbie questrions
<Brian_> oh ya  no settings
<DevilChaos> why cant i login to terminal as root?
<Brian_> sudo su
<Daskreech> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<slow-motion> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> Brian_: and no cashew ?
<Brian_> yup
<zuz> so is it normal for that to happen to our screen?
<Brian_> back to where we started
<DevilChaos> sweet thanks next question im trying to look at softare to install and i keep getting an error message which is A problem that we were not expecting has occurred.
<DevilChaos> Please report this bug with the error description.
<DevilChaos> and the details are
<Daskreech> Brian_: Pop with me into #plasma ?
<DevilChaos> Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Brian_> ok
<Daskreech> DevilChaos: What is throwing that error?
<DevilChaos> system settings add remove sofetware window
<DevilChaos> sorry my typing leaves much to be desired
<Daskreech> Brian_: What happens when you tpe plasma-desktop in konsole ?
<Brian_> bash: plasma-desktop command not found
<Daskreech> Brian_: do  you have a plasma command?
<Brian_> i dont think so
<Daskreech> type which plasma
<Parfet> is there a known compatablilty issue with the broadcom 4306 wireless chipset? i just installed kubuntu 9.04 and updated everything, but it still won't work, just says wlan : unavailable... i'm kinda new to linux, so be gentle ;)
<zuz> Daskreech: is it normal to get a fuzzy looking screen right before logging in? like a distortion?
<Brian_> i dont understand
<Daskreech> zuz: what video card
<DevilChaos> daskreech:manual conf of driver for the broadcom wireless?
<Brian_> ok i got  /usr/bin/plasma
<Daskreech> Brian_: there is a command called which
<Daskreech> Brian_: ok type which plasma-desktop
<Parfet> that's me, how do i configure it manually?
<Brian_> nothing
<DevilChaos> so what is an internal system error?
<DevilChaos> you need to install moduleassistant
<simonb1> guys, relating to my usbtouchscreen problem (swapped x and y)... how to add that swap_xy=1 parameter to it?!
<DevilChaos> parfet
<simonb1> where to insert that line?
<Parfet> @devil; i'm not sure, it recognizes it as a wireless lan, and my belkin usb works fine... module assistant you say?
<DevilChaos> yes you should get it through add remove programs
<zuz> Daskreech: i cant even find what kind of video card i got
<DevilChaos> zuz: do lspci in console please?
<Daskreech> zuz: sudo lshw -C video
<Daskreech> Brian_: >_<
<Daskreech> Brian_: You don't have kDE4.3 then
<zuz> RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<zuz> do you have all that memorized? or do you have somewhere where you can see all those commands easy?
<zuz> like a really good database with commands and description... lol
<Brian_> in konqueror it says i have version 4.3.00 (kde 4.3.0)
<zuz> clock 66MHz omg
<Daskreech> Brian_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade says you have no upgrades available ?
<DevilChaos> daskreech:what is the command for sofetware removale so that i can stop a dependancy conflict in progress?
<DevilChaos> trying to install jajuk but need to stop it think thats causing my problem
<Brian_> itlibkabcommon4: Depends: kdepimlibs5 (>= 4:4.3.0) but 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 is installed                 Depends: libkdepim4  4:4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) but 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 is installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Daskreech> DevilChaos: sudo apt-get remove jajuk
<DevilChaos> cheers dude
<Daskreech> Brian_: try sudo apt-get -f install
<DevilChaos> kubuntu kicks ass
<DevilChaos> best debian dir that i have used hated ubuntu for so long its unreal
<Brian_> Daskreech: its installing somthing
<Daskreech> Brian_: ^_^
<Brian_> which is also in package ktimetracker
<Brian_> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Brian_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Brian_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBotK1> Brian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> DevilChaos: Umm debian is basically debian for installing and removing it's the same across all the distros
<Daskreech> Brian_: use paste.ubuntu.com
<DevilChaos> yup yup
<Brian_> the problem with that is im talkibn to you on a differant computer than im trying to fix
<DevilChaos> havent been this exited since i was nine lol
<DevilChaos> lol
<surfer27> Does anyone know where shared libraries must reside? I get the following problem now: "proggy: error while loading shared libraries: libblah.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" ... but the lib is in /usr/local/lib ..
<Brian_> do you have msn messanger i can past on their
<DevilChaos> cheers for the help :)
<Daskreech> Brian_: I know what the error is I'm just trying to say that's how you stop the floodbot smacking you
<simonb1> i am looking for "/etc/modprobe.conf" in my 8.10.... isn't there any?
<Brian_> oh
<Daskreech> Brian_: hmm might have to dial back some depends. Try sudo apt-get remove ktimetracker
<Brian_> ok it said try to apt-get -f  install
<Parfet> i'll have to ask again later, the library is closing
<Brian_> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kontact_4%3a4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Brian_> would it be easyer to just log into gnome then uninstall kubuntu and start fresh
<dajomu> I have asked this once before but I had to leave the computer and any reply, if any, is lost. I am using a 24-hour clock in tray kde4.3 and like now it says 11:43 pm. how do I remove the am/pm thing. don't really need that
<Daskreech> Brian_: same issues
<Daskreech> Brian_: Just have to sort out what is causing the issue and work around it
<Brian_> ok
<Brian_> they all say error were encountered while processing var/cache/apt/archives/kontact ubuntu=jaunty1-ppal_i386.deb
<Daskreech> Brian_: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/kontact*
<Brian_> ok
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get remove kontact
<Brian_> ok
<Daskreech> Brian_: That went well?
<Daskreech> then try sudo apt-get autoremove
<Brian_>                 Depends: libkdepim4  4:4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) but 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Brian_> ok
<Brian_> same thing    e:umet dep try using -f
<Brian_> depends kdepin groupware, libkdepim4, kdepim4,kdepimlib5, and libkdepim4
<Daskreech_> When you try -f install it still doesn't work?
<Brian_> sudo apt-get -f install?
<Brian_> oh
<Brian_> wait
<Daskreech_> Yeah -f means fix by the way :)
<Brian_> error were encountered while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kontact
<Brian_> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned and error code 1
<hatchmt> So for some reason, I can no longer use alt-f4 to close a window.  If I have konsole open and hit alt-f4, it types an S.  Ctrl-F4 does the same thing.  F1-F3 do P, Q, and R.  Anything above F4 (ctrl or alt) gives gibberish like ;3~
<hatchmt> I'm on 9.04
<hatchmt> pretty much a fresh install
<Brian_> Daskreech: could it be the ubuntu-ppa1.deb
<hatchmt> I've seen other instances of this on Google, but no solutions.  Has anyone run into this before?
<bbeck> hatchmt: Have you checked System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts?
<bbeck> hatchmt: KDE Component should be KWin, then search for close
<hatchmt> bbeck: I had not checked there, but something's wrong with it -- "Failed to contact the KDE global shortcuts daemon.  Message: Could not get owner of name 'org.kde.kded': no such name.  Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner"
<hatchmt> That explains the one problem, but now I have another.  :)
<bbeck> hatchmt: When you say pretty much a fresh install, what do you mean?
<hatchmt> Like I installed it about four hours ago and did an update.
<hatchmt> This is a reinstall from the same media (worked fine the first go-round).  Not sure what I did to goof it up, but I'll try again, I suppose.
<bbeck> hatchmt: sorry I couldn't be more help
<hatchmt> ah, but you did -- you pointed me to this other issue, which I think leads me toward a possible dbus issue.  So, no worries.
<Brian_> Daskreech: you still here
<Daskreech_> Brian_: Yes
<Daskreech_> Brian_: What deb?
<Brian_> im just going to uninstall kubuntu
<Brian_> i have gnome installed so ill just reinstall kubuntu later
<Daskreech> Brian_: ok that might work
<Daskreech> Might not as well
<Daskreech> lets see what dpkg says
<dajomu> can anyone tell me why the latest opened window place itself on the left side for tasbar?
<Daskreech> dajomu: I'm not sure either I thought that it was grouped by desktop
<dajomu> I am using kde4.3
<dajomu> How do I turn that feature/bug  off?
<Brian_> ok good gnome at least isnt messed up
<Brian_> its nice to see somthing workin
<Daskreech> Brian_: ok try remove KDE
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5
<Brian_> Daskreech:  in gnome synaptic says i have 2 broken packages,,  kdepim-wiard and libkabcommon4
<Daskreech> libkabcommon4 Hmm  can you remove it?
<Brian_> yes
<Brian_> should i remove both broken packages
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> That's what is causing the problem
<Brian_> ok they are gone
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Brian_> so do you think if i were to log back into kde it would work
<Daskreech> No You need to upgrade first :)
<Brian_> i already have kubuntu-desktop installed    should i remove it first
<Daskreech> no run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hatchmt> bbeck: figured it out...  It worked fine when logged in as root, so I just deleted all the KDE stuff from my home directory and let it recreate it all from scratch.  Works now.  No idea what goofed in the first place, but thanks for taking a stab at it!
<Daskreech> hatchmt: don't do that next time
<Daskreech> hi oem
<oem> hi
<oem> i install fluxbox
<oem> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running , CPU: PentiumIII(Coppermine) at 801 MHz (1603 bogomips), HD: 2/4GB, RAM: 96/106MB, 77 proc's, 7.26min up
<Daskreech> hatchmt: There is a a lot of useful data in there like your mail for instance
<Daskreech> hatchmt: rename the directory will accomplish the same thing without the risk of you losing all yourdata logs settings
<Brian_> i still get the error was encountered while processing var/cache/apt/archives/kontact
<hatchmt> i know.  This was a newish install and I didn't care.
<Daskreech> hatchmt: ok
<Daskreech> Brian_: try run sudo apt-get clean then the dist-upgrade again
<Brian_> ok it seems to be doing it thing
<Brian_> yep its installin
<Brian_> what did apt-get clean do
<Daskreech> it got rid of the old packages that might be confusing it
<Brian_> Daskreech: ok cool so.. now after this what shall i do
<Daskreech> Brian_: log out and login to KDE if you like
<Brian_> was it the broken packages messing it all up
<oem> but i cant not open the terminal on fluxbox, howto
<Brian_> if this works and even if it doesnt i gotta say thanks for stickin threw this with me , i know you got other stuff you could be doin than helping a noob
<Daskreech> Brian_: Yes. That's why you had no plasma-desktop and no actual desktop etc
<Daskreech> They weren't installed because they couldn't get upgraded cause that package was blocking the update
<Brian_> ok hold on  i got the var/cache/apt/archives/kontact  error again
<Daskreech> oem: join #fluxbuntu
<Daskreech> ha ha :) Ok
<Brian_> no i did
<Brian_> it was installin and then out of nowhere it gave me the error
<Daskreech> Brian_: ok that's fine. might need to drop to a lower level try sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kontact*deb
<Serraphyn> Can anyone help me with 9.04 and setting up wifi? I can't figure out how to do WPA passphrase send to router
<Brian_> that didnt do much
<Brian_> im confused
<Daskreech> I forget what happens when you sudo apt-get remove kontact ?
<Brian_> ok it  removing kontact, processing triggers for lib6
<Brian_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Brian_> Daskreech: should i try the sudo apt dist update
<Daskreech> Brian_: Yes! :-)
<Brian_> now that kontact thing is gone i hope it works
<Brian_> ok going again
<Brian_> where it stops no one knows
<Brian_> Daskreech:  ok its done  no error this time
<Daskreech> type which plasma-desktop
<Brian_> ok no error
<Daskreech> huh?
<Daskreech> it should give you a path
<Brian_> it didnt do anything
<Daskreech> type which plasma
<Brian_> im in gnome
<Daskreech> shouldn't matter
<Daskreech> It's just reporting where the file is
<Brian_> it doesnt do anything
<Daskreech> type which gedit
<Brian_> usr/bin/gedit
<Daskreech> which kate
<Brian_> usr/bin/kate
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> Hmm sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Daskreech> then reinstall it
<Brian_> ok
<Brian_> its not installed
<Daskreech> install that
<Brian_> im doing apt get install kubuntu desktop
<Daskreech> with a dash? :)
<Brian_> e:package kubuntu-desktop has no installation canidate
<Brian_> ill try threw synaptic
<Daskreech> o_o
<Daskreech> ok
<Brian_> i get w:gpg error  the following signature could not be verified because the public key is not available
#kubuntu 2009-08-08
<fg56lx> I tried to install the realtime kernel (linux-rt and the headers packahe), and now when i boot up to the rt kernel, instead of it taking me to my normal gui login screen, its terminal style (like if i went to another tty server to log in) i tried to login and run startx, but that didnt work. Why is it acting like this?
<Daskreech> you can ignore it
<Brian_> ok kubuntu desktop is not in synaptic
<Brian_> i only have 3 repos
<DevilChaos> ok so whats the deal with kdm and why cant i change the theme easily?
<gipsy_> whatta up ...
<DevilChaos>  trying to change the kdm themes and ive downloaded a few but cant seem to get them to work looked on google for help and been to the ubuntu forums and it tells me to change the kdmrc file and i have done but the themes dont load
<DevilChaos> anyone have any input on kdm themes?
<webbb> how do i update from kde 4.2 to the new kde 4.3.0
<webbb> isnt it sudo apt get update\
<Daskreech> webbb: dist-upgrade
<Daskreech> webbb: and read the topic
<webbb> i dont see a topic
<max__> hola buenas
<max__> de que hablais
<darth_> que cosas no?
<oem> what is the dist more lightweigth and complete of linux
<karan> \hey guyz
<oem> hey
<karan> deos anyone know a dock that i can have for kubuntu
<tonii> oem: lightwight and complete? hard to do :P
<karan> ?
<oem> yes,
<karan> what is the name of it?
<oem> i think so, of all lightwiegth what is the most complete
<oem> then
<oem> ??
<karan> damn small linux
<oem> :)
<karan> how is kde 5 gonna look like?
<karan> yo i really need help
<karan> when ever i try to search for a program in the softwARE DOWNLOADER THING
<karan> I GET this
<karan> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<Dragnslcr> karan- it's safe to ignore that error
<karan> but no results of software show up
<Dragnslcr> Pretty sure it was fixed a while ago, I think in KDE 4.2.3 or 4.2.4
<karan> im in kde 4.3
<Daskreech> oem: you want a more complete distro?
<Daskreech> oem: try Puppy or DSL
<Daskreech> karan: yes that's a known bug should be fixed inthe next release you can search on the command line with apt-cache search <thingy>
<karan> so do u guyz know a dock like cairodock for kde?
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: It's not a KDE error it's a kpackagekit error
<Daskreech> Just use cario dock?
<Daskreech> cairo
<karan> i get this black box around it :S
<oem> i going to download DSL
<Daskreech> Ah right
<Daskreech> oem: try puppy as wel
<karan> when i was using mint linux i was able to use awn with no errors..
<Dragnslcr> Daskreech- I know, but I don't think KPackageKit gets updated separately from KDE
<Pliskin> Dragnslcr : it does
<Daskreech> It does
<Pliskin> and it's even not a KPackagekit issue
<Daskreech> If they pull all the KDE source and update it (KDE 4.3) Then that means nothing for Kpackagekit
<Dragnslcr> Guess I just didn't notice any separate updates for it
<Pliskin> it's a backend (the apt backend) issue
<Daskreech> are you sure? cause I can use the apt backend to search
<Pliskin> "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!" the error says so
<karan> how do i get rid of the black background for cairo-dock?
<Daskreech> Pliskin: Yes but the error can be mistaken
<Daskreech> karan: I'd have to see it to figure out what's causing it. nvidia drivers are having a black bug issue again for some windows
<karan> so should i switch to normal ubuntu then?
<karan> what linux distro do u guyz think is the best?
<tonii> Depends on preferences
<Tadik> hi all
<karan> well
<karan> wich distro looks the best?
<karan> other than linux mint..
<Tadik> how i can i disable pulseaudio in kubuntu?
<tonii> Personally I like Mandriva.
<karan> any other opininions...
<Daskreech> karan: Looks the best? Umm I dunno
<Daskreech> Suse is nicely integrated
<karan> k my graphics card cant support  compiz but it can support awn.....
<tonii> Any distro could be configured to look awesome
<Daskreech> karan: What video card?
<karan> i ike kde 4 plasma though
<karan> its a very old nvidia one
<karan> um
<karan> how do  check
<karan> do i*
<Daskreech> sudo lshw -c video
<Daskreech> -C
<trapa> wht's the commande to get all folder USB in my computer
<Daskreech> trapa: Folder USB ?
<trapa> ?
<trapa> i have nothig with this commande
<Daskreech> trapa: I don't understand what is a folder USB ?
<Daskreech> You want ot know where all your USB drives are ?
<trapa> i want to get all usb in my computer
<Daskreech> trapa: and the DEvices plasmoid doesn't help ?
<Daskreech> devices?
<trapa> yes device
<Daskreech> try typing mount
<trapa> no
<Daskreech> it will tell you where all the USB deives are mounted
<Daskreech> lspci will tell you what devices are on the USB bus
<Daskreech> Neither are exclusive
<Daskreech> Does it matter to you if they are mounted or not?
<trapa> i want to have the referance of my cam to download it
<trapa> i mean the driver
<Pliskin> lsusb
<trapa> thank you
<Daskreech> trapa: Ah :) ok
<karan> deos anyone know a command to install a dock other than cairo or kool dock...in kde??
<Daskreech> trapa: do you have a plasmoid that looks like the bottom right ? http://imagebin.ca/view/CwJSbkx.html ?
<Daskreech> Whoops gotta run
<trapa> how to install grafic card
<trapa> ?
<tonii> open box, incert gfx card in correct slot, close box
<karan> um
<karan> what is better
<karan> windows or osx?
<karan> um
<karan> actually
<trapa> i want to install my grafic card ... i have linux kubuntu
<karan> is there a version of wubi or something but for linux
<karan> or is there a way of me running a live cd or something in kubuntu
<karan> ?
<trapa> no don't have cd
<trapa> my card is NVIDIA 6200
<karan> everytime i install something on kuubntu i keep getting errors :S
<zuz> hey again
<zuz> is this safe to do? Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<zuz> to remove unused libs
<Yuki> sure, until it breaks anything :P
<zuz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<trapa> rguitou il kolkom mwabna
<zuz> why is samba always asking for the password for my other pc?  it didnt do that before
<atyalhamdi> hi there
<nico655> is there some way to stop your screen saver from activating while watchiing a movie without having to turn it off and back on?
<nico655> does any one know how to get the direct3d or playonlinux to actually run conquer? I can get it to come up and the trojan checker to run but then it says there are problems with my direct3d. any ideas
<jmckinzie> register jmckinzie
<jmckinzie> register 2002june
<jmckinzie> register
<jmckinzie> how do i register my name?
<jmckinzie> mmsg #kubuntu identify 2002june
<jmckinzie> identify 2002june
<asobi> ./ns register <password> <email>
<jmckinzie> ./ns register 2002june jmckinzie@fubarsolutions.com
<asobi> don't add the . before the / and pick a new password
<jmckinzie> thanks a bunch
<asobi> sure
<jmckinzie> worked like a champ
<asobi> ^^
<trapa> how to make a service enable ?
<trapa> i want to use vnc to control my comptuer at house
<trapa> how to make a service enable ?
<trapa> i want to use vnc to control my comptuer at house
<darthanubis> !repeat > trapa
<ubottu> trapa, please see my private message
<trapa> i have a computer at house
<trapa> i want control it ... but i want to use vnc
<trapa> so i must in 1er make a service enable
<trapa> how?
<trapa> im in my job
<darthanubis> !patience | trapa
<ubottu> trapa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<trapa> i have a computer at house
<trapa> i want control it ... but i want to use vnc
<trapa> so i must in 1er make a service enable
<trapa> how?
<trapa> im in my job
<FloodBotK1> trapa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> trapa what have you tried to do to get it working?
<darthanubis> trapa: why do you keep repeating the same paste?
<darthanubis> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<trapa> i have a bad english
<darthanubis> what is your native language?
<trapa> french
<darthanubis> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<trapa> thank you
<darthanubis> np
<du3> a
<trampel> b
<theadmin> How do i establish a IrDA (infrared) connection on Kubuntu? Do i need some package or what? PC fails to find my phone.
<khaije|amalt> anyone else having network manager issues w/ their wireless?
<khaije|amalt> (after upgrade to 4.3)
<trampel> khaije|amalt: do you mean "Network Manager is changing! It is highly unstable and will crash your desktop..." ?
<trampel> (if so, then... yes)
<khaije|amalt> trampel: ya, have you been sucessful in getting it to work since? i've tried a bunch of other stuff, including the recommended knetworkmanager app - but no love
<theadmin> As said, it's being highly unstable. This means it might be as well impossible to make it work.
<trampel> khaije|amalt: i'm sorry, i don't have any clues about it.  i've searched the web, and the reason i'm lurking here is in hopes of learning more about it.
<trampel> theadmin: so is there any known "fix"?
<khaije|amalt> i read that message to mean that the plasmoid was unstable, not the NetworkManager 'service', right?
<theadmin> uh if so then maybe you can somehow use Konsole for that. Sorry, don't know much about the terminal itself, so no details.
<khaije|amalt> ya, there ought to be a way to subscribe to a problem 'feed' from irc
<theadmin> Oh by the way what is the group "adm" in the user group list? I thought it's the admin group, until i found a group named "admin"
<jonathan__> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<khaije|amalt> at a minimum it should be possible to use the wpa_supplicant.conf + network/interfaces method ; i'm going to try that again...
<xircx> -.-
<trampel> khaije|amalt: *please* let us know if you discover anything.
<xircx> whats the newest problem tonight?
<Josie> So what's up with plama-widget-networkmanagement?
<xircx> dont use it :S
<webbb> what a easy way to go from kde 4.2 to kde 4.3
<webbb> or what ever the new one is
<xircx> what linux are you using?
<webbb> kubuntu
<Josie> Kubuntu, so why's it broken?
<xircx> umm you could install the kubuntu desktop
<xircx> i think that would upgrade your version
<webbb> do if i open the terminal and install kubuntu desktop it will upgrade me to 4.3
<xircx> well remove your old then install the new
<webbb> when im already runnin 4.2
<phf> how to do keep kde interface?
<xircx> yes it should
<xircx> oh your on 4.2
<phf> are someone brazilian?
<phf> yes, my kde is 4.2
<webbb> i jusyt installed kubuntu today and it came with kde 4.2
<Josie> I don't think kde4.3 has made it to Jaunty.
<phf> yes
<phf> i like this
<Josie> You'll have to add the kubuntu-backports ppa
<xircx> ^^
<phf> but, i installed and my desktop still is equal
<phf> ¬¬
<phf> how to do?
<xircx> i havnt used the 4.3 yet
<theadmin> I've just installed ubuntu-desktop and an app with name "Plasma" appeared in K-menu, under Applications->Other. WTF?
<xircx> theadmin thats cuz you have both KDE and Gnome
<webbb> do you know what the repo is for the kubuntu backports
<xircx> not sure
<theadmin> xircx, yes, it still makes no sense. I choose Session type->KDE when i log in to use KDE and Plasma is a part of KDE.
<xircx> ya
<xircx> i also have the same as you theadmin
<xircx> i have a lost and found in my kmenu with plasma in it
<xircx> it happen when i installed the gnome desktop
<theadmin> Just crazy... Oh well, guess i'll just remove gnome, i'm not satisfied with it anyway
<xircx> the admin have you tryed the xfce desktop?
<webbb> ok i got the backports  do i do it in synaptic or command line
<xircx> KDE and Xfce are the good ones
<Brhad56> My Amarok is all screwy now..  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling it.. but I guess there is some configuration file that I need reset back to default.. anyone know where that is?
<webbb> whats  the command to run the full upgrade   isnt it somthin like  sudo apt-get install update
<xircx> webb what are your doing agen?
<xircx> you*
<webbb> im trying to upgrade from kde 4.2 to 4.2 in kubuntu   i just add'd the backports now i just need to update
<theadmin> from 4.2 to 4.2? Does that even make any sense?
<webbb> 4.3 sorry
<xircx> lol
<xircx> 4.3 is still in bata or RC right?
<webbb> ya
<xircx> i think your better with 4.2
<webbb> ya ill just wait
<xircx> -.-
<zuz> can anyone help me find a better driver for my graphics built in video card
<mahi> when using ftp how can I know what my localdir is after doing 'lcd', just to check??
<Cryptic_Bat> Is there a way to configure seamonkey as the default  browser in kde?
<zuz> RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]    im just trying to get the full of it
<trampel> mahi: how about "! pwd" ...?
<mahi> and that shows local dir?
<dsmith_> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zuz> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mahi> I am using 'lcd /Aptanahowto ftp ubuntu Studio Workspace/sitefoldername/' should this work? I don't seem to be downloading to correct location
<mahi> * lcd /Aptana Studio Workspace/sitefolder/
<bigbrovar> .
<xircx> :O
<trampel> ∎
<xircx> -.-
<Daskreech> bigbrovar: Yo
<bigbrovar> yo
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: bored too?
<Daskreech> no saw your dent
<Daskreech>  what's the deal?
<bigbrovar> hmm i dented many stuffs
<bigbrovar> which one
<Daskreech> Anyone familar with !kde can ou help me out
<bigbrovar> oh its not me .. i redent from a friend who lives in twitter
<bigbrovar> i figured out he would get help better from identica
<Daskreech> bigbrovar: Can they login here?
<Daskreech> I'm pretty sure they moved the files to /home instead of ~
<bigbrovar> anyway i posted his forum post so you can always head here to help him out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7751656#post7751656
<bigbrovar> yeah me too
<bigbrovar> must have moved it to /home instead to $HOME
<bigbrovar> told him to manually move the files ~ and the chown to himself
<Daskreech> bigbrovar: How's that work out?
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: dont know, havnt heard from him
<bigbrovar> anyway why am here i might just want to talk about kde am a new user myself
<bigbrovar> if you dont mind
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> Long as it's not a ramble :)
<bigbrovar> great .. first of what distro do you and and what version of kde? i run kubuntu jaunty kde 4.3
<Daskreech> Koala 4.3
<bigbrovar> some issues am having with kubuntu (which is great dont see my self going back to gnome anytime in the future) is bluetooth .. its broken has been since intrepid or so am told .. any improment in karmic?
<Daskreech> Wouldn't know I don't have anything that uses bluetooth it's one of the things I disable as soon as I install
<bigbrovar> fair enough then .. i had to use blueman a gnome app and so far it does the job ..
<seb152> hey all
<seb152> i'm a new kubuntu user
<seb152> my laptop has hybrid graphics cards, would someone help me to set it up so that it uses the other card please?
<FalconX> Are you using nVidia or ATI?
<seb152> nvidia
<seb152> my laptop is benq joybook s42
<FalconX> You running 9.04?
<seb152> yes
<FalconX> did you try finding an nVidia Driver off the Packet Manager?
<seb152> no but i will try that
<FalconX> make sure you go to settings
<seb152> i think it's currently using the xvidia card but I would like it to always use the intergrated intel chip
<FalconX> and under Edit Sources
<FalconX> go to Third Party Sources
<FalconX> the thing below the CDROM
<FalconX> jaunty partner is checked
<FalconX> (not the source you don't need that i don't think)
<FalconX> then click apply/ok
<FalconX> Go to software magement
<FalconX> type "nvidia-glx"
<FalconX> there should be three of them
<FalconX> 180
<FalconX> 173
<FalconX> and 71
<FalconX> or something
<FalconX> if you click on one (don't click ok.apply)
<FalconX> just click
<FalconX> it will list
<FloodBotK1> FalconX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FalconX> all of nVidia GFX Card under that plugin
<FalconX> find the one that mathces yours..
<seb152> ok thanks for your help
<seb152> will this let me switch to the intel integrated chip?
<FalconX> You can select which GFX Card the X server uses I believe
<FalconX> you might have to relogin or restart the os/xserver to change effects though
<seb152> brilliant thanks for your help I will try that now
<tommy_the-dragon> i've set up vsftpd and I can connect through filezilla but it won't let me edit files or change perssions on the client side what do i need to do?
<tommy_the-dragon> its ok sorted it :)
<FalconX> :)
<PhrkOnLsh> hey guys, I can't get LVm working in kubuntu 9.04. I have a Fedora laptop hdd which uses LVM that I need to get the data off of. I installed lvm2 but vgscan isn't finding my volume group :( this is an external drive connected via a sata to usb adapter
<PhrkOnLsh> anyone have any ideas on how to help me? :(
<theadmin> PhrkOnLsh what is LVM? Not sure whether Kubuntu can use that...
<PhrkOnLsh> LVM is Logical Volume Manager; it's a standard linux thing; you guys have it in apt.
<theadmin> ah
<PhrkOnLsh> I'm not really 'into' ubuntu, i'm using this system to get data off of my laptop so I can send it in for repair
<macrobat> PhrkOnLsh: have you done modprobe dmmod?
<macrobat> or dm-mod
<theadmin> Haha. I am new to it too... Oi. You boot from a live CD? That can be a problem, i heard it has some problems when you use that
<macrobat> and vgchancge -ay
<PhrkOnLsh> macrobat: neither of those modules were found
<theadmin> macrobat: what the hell is this stuff??
<PhrkOnLsh> theadmin: no, it's an old desktop that my parents use, running 9.04
<PhrkOnLsh>  iset it up for them way back when
<macrobat> its a layer over the harddisks, you can manage partitions better, have more partitions, take snapshots...
<Daskreech> PhrkOnLsh: I'm assuming you did pvscan already ?
<PhrkOnLsh> theadmin: that vgchange didn't work :(
<PhrkOnLsh> vgscan I did.
<PhrkOnLsh> pvscan is sth else?
<Daskreech> PhrkOnLsh: It's vgchange -a y
<PhrkOnLsh> Daskreech: tried that too, per man page
<Daskreech> the sequence is pvscan && lvscan && vgscan && vgchange -a y
<PhrkOnLsh> ohmai
<PhrkOnLsh> okay, let me see
<Daskreech> Yeah I know I do it a lot I have a script that does it for me
<Daskreech>  technically you should do a fdisk -l before all that
<Daskreech> http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<Daskreech> Whoops lvscan is last
<Daskreech> something sounded fishy :)
<PhrkOnLsh> something is wrong... pvscan didn't see it
<macrobat> Daskreech:  with lvm, do you use grub2? do you have /boot inside the lvm?
<macrobat> PhrkOnLsh:  see if there is a /dev/mapper folder
<crazy6> Is it bad that plasma-widget-network-manager is being kept back on my system?
<theadmin> crazy6, why would it be bad?
<PhrkOnLsh> macrobat: only control file in it
<crazy6> theadmin: don't I want all up to date packages?
<macrobat> crazy6: in general that just means that you wont upgrade to an incompatable version
<crazy6> ah ok
<PhrkOnLsh> yeah, pvscan is returning nothing :((
<crazy6> I've had a lot of problems with network manager in the past years, it's never really worked right... I'm afraid to try it!
<macrobat> crazy6: you want a system where all pkgs work with all others, apt takes care of thet
<macrobat> there are cli methods, i too had trouble with network manager
<theadmin> crazy6, something is wrong here, networkmanager always worked fine for me... The one built in to 9.0.4 that is
<macrobat> i wont touch the stuff :)
<crazy6> theadmin: oh, well, since I upgraded to KDE4, it hasn't been able to connect to any WEP / WPA networks
<PhrkOnLsh> crazy6: plasma-widget-networkmanager is a mess upstream too
<crazy6> and just recently KDE4 was crashing on startup if networkmanager was running
<PhrkOnLsh> crazy6: stick with GNOME nm-applet
<crazy6> PhrkOnLsh: don't I need to be running gnome to use that?
<PhrkOnLsh> no of course not
<macrobat> is there not knetworkmanager?
<crazy6> there is... let me go see if it actually works now
<Daskreech> try wicd
<PhrkOnLsh> OHMAIGOD
<PhrkOnLsh> There is a power switch on my usb-to-sata adapter
<PhrkOnLsh> Guess where it was set :D
<FloodBotK1> PhrkOnLsh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazy6> wow, it seems to work. I'm legitmately surprised
<PhrkOnLsh> FloodBotK1: I'm not flooding.
<crazy6> although I don't have a WPA network in range to try connecting to
<crazy6> now let's see if I can get the tablet working
<PhrkOnLsh> :D :D :D Its detected :D :D
<PhrkOnLsh> okay bbl
<crazy6> hrm my xorg.conf is essentially empty
<crazy6> oh sweet now it works
<darthanubis> yup
<crazy6> apparently jaunty has automagic tablet support
<crazy6> I just had to hit the right buttons in gimp
<crazy6> hrm, the interface feels a bit sluggish... is there a standard fix for that? turn off compositing or something?
<mit> my plasma crashes on sign in with segfault, what can i do to fix it?
<sgrover> anyone know why dolphin in kde 4.3 is busted?
<sgrover> split screen, copying to a remote server (via fish:// ) fails every time with "connection to SERVERNAME broken"
<ubuntu> ola gente
<sgrover> apparently the dolphin issue I mentioned is a known problem - http://www.nabble.com/kde-4.3-problems-td23704174.html - should be using SFTP instead of FISH
<ubuntistas> how can i download the default kubuntu wallpapers i deleted them accidentally i have 4.3
<mit> my plasma crashes on sign in with segfault, what can i do to fix it?
<myself> if i want to go on the terminal i use for KDE in WINE, what is teh command for it?
<Mamarok> myself: I fear I don't understand your question, you do not run KDE in Wine
<myself> its konsole
<myself> is what i was looking for
<myself> mamarok
<myself> but i guess it doesn't matter because they have the same scrollback thing anyway
<bhuey> what's the word on 4.3 getting into kubuntu soon ?
<ashishbindal4> i have ubuntu on my machine and i wanted to try kubuntu but when i try to install it gives error
<ashishbindal4> here is the error i am getting while installing http://paste.ubuntu.com/249676/
<ashishbindal4> command for installing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ashishbindal4> HELP HELP
<rendy> help??
<ashishbindal4> rendy: i have ubuntu on my machine and i wanted to try kubuntu but when i try to install it gives error
<ashishbindal4> rendy: here is the error i am getting while installing http://paste.ubuntu.com/249676/
<dwidmann> ashishbindal4: Looks like a dns error maybe. Try "dig http://archive.ubuntu.com", then try installing again
<milo__> please i need help to upgrade my kde in ubuntu.
<Mamarok> milo__: you mean you want KDE 4.3?
<Mamarok> bhuey: see the topic :)
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> c'è qualcuno??
<Mamarok> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<milo__> i have kde installed on my ubuntu and i'd like to upgrade it to the 4.3 but im experiencing some problems
<Mamarok> milo__: what problems exactly? if you did an upgrade, could you repeat it in a konsole and paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com, please?
<milo__> Mamraok: ok. minute then
<Mamarok> ok
<milo__> Mamraok: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/249692/
<Mamarok> milo__: take that out of your list, it's not needed anymore
<Mamarok> and that is not what I would call a problem :)
<milo__> Mamarok: i dn't really understand ... :D
<Mamarok> milo__: you do not need this source anymore, everything is in the backports ppa now
<milo__> Mamarok: ah ok. So all i need is to add the GPG key?
<Mamarok> milo__: what I expected from you was an output of sudo apt-get update %% sudo apt get upgrade
<Mamarok> indeed
<Mamarok> milo__: do you neede the lines on how to add the gpgp key?
<milo__> Mamarok: ah ok. let me try it. I have a HOWTO in front of me and it says i need it ...
<Mamarok> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<Mamarok> then: gpg --export --armor 2836CB0A8AC93F7A | sudo apt-key add -
<Mamarok> don't forget the hyphen at the end of the second line
<milo__> Mamarok: ok. Im doing sudo apt-get update right now; i'll try this one just after ;)
<milo__> Mamarok: do u want me to paste what i got for the first line?
<Mamarok> milo__: in a pastebin, yes, please
<Mamarok> milo__: you need to add this key before you do an update
<Mamarok> else it doesn't read the repo at all
<milo__> Mamarok: ok.
<milo__> Mamarok: this is for the first line: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/249709/
<Mamarok> milo__: then you just take the key given in the instructions on the kubuntu.org website and save it as backportppa.gpg
<milo__> Mamarok: ok. so do i have to paste in openOffice and save it that way?
<Mamarok> no, not in Openoffice, very bad idea
<milo__> Mamarok: please i have a question
<Mamarok> paste it in a simple text editor, lie kate
<Mamarok> like
<Mamarok> yes?
<milo__> Mamarok: im a newbie to linux and i'd like to knw what is repo and why don't i need the first line i showed u before?
<Mamarok> milo__: a repo is a repository for packages
<Mamarok> and you don't need that first line anymore because all the packages are now in the backports PPA, didn't I explain that earlier?
<milo__> Mamarok:  a kind of basement? No :) but u'v just done it :D
<Mamarok> did you copy that key (the complete ley with all the lines) in kate and saved it?
<Mamarok> milo__: 11:09 < Mamarok> milo__: you do not need this source anymore, everything is in the backports ppa now
<Mamarok> about 15 minutes ago :)
<milo__> Mamarok: hw do u knw that?
<Mamarok> how do I know what?
<milo__> Mamarok: that everything is in the backports abt 15mn ago...
<Mamarok> milo__: I know this sincre about two days :)
<Mamarok> because the instructions have changed on the website, and the devs said so :)
<Mamarok> -r
<milo__> Mamarok: haha. I see.
<Mamarok> but I told you that 15 minutes ago already :)
<milo__> Mamarok: Aah. So what abt my update?
<Mamarok> milo__: ok, did you save that key?
<milo__> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> now you add it to your keyring with this instruction:
<Mamarok> gpg --import backportsppa.gpg
<Mamarok> or whatever name you gave the file
<milo__> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> once this is done, you do sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mamarok> if it tells you that there a packages held back on the second line, you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<milo__> Mamarok: for some reasons, it can't open the file... the file appears with a LOCK sign indeed
<milo__> :(
<Mamarok> milo__: did you save it with kate?
<milo__> yup
<Mamarok> milo__: try again, but name the file backportsppa.txt this time
<milo__> Mamarok: ok
<milo__> Mamarok: still not working ( it's not with a lock sign this time though)
<Mamarok> milo__: did you copy the key from this page: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A ?
<milo__> no, i didn't ... let me do it
<Mamarok> you need to copy everything except the bold title, the key starts with ---BEGIN
<milo__> Mamarok:done i'll try to import it no
<milo__> now*
<milo__> Mamarok: this is done but can u tell me what this means : gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<Mamarok> milo__: ? that is strange
<kaddi> are the ubuntu servers down again?
<Mamarok> doesn't it tell you 1 key imported?
<milo__> yes it does
<Mamarok> kaddi: that doesn't matter, we already have the key fingerprint
<milo__> ah ok
<Mamarok> milo__: then try again sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> there should be no more error about the gpg key
<milo__> Mamarok: ok
<kaddi> Mamarok sorry, I wasn't trying to interfer... I'm having trouble updating and am wondering if this is on my end or on theirs ;)
<Mamarok> well, the keyserver is eventually down, but you can simply import from another keyserver, they synchronize
<kaddi> I have been trouble updating the entire last week actually
<Mamarok> so the key should be available anywhere
<Mamarok> kaddi: you mean the keayserver?
<milo__> Mamarok: it's done. WITHOUT ERROR :)
<Mamarok> milo__: good, now 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<kaddi> Mamarok no, the normal ubuntu-servers... ah, lol... I might just try another server... I can't believe I didn't get the idea earlier
<Mamarok> kaddi: I use the main server, no problem with that, but some mirrros might sometimes have problems
<kaddi> Mamarok I have been using ubuntu.com as well, but starting tuesday I have been getting timeouts and messages that updates could not be downloaded because the source was unavailable
<Mamarok> strange, I didn't see that, but maybe it was because of the KDE 4.3 release, everybody wants it now :)
<kaddi> kde 4.3 has been released?
 * kaddi is sleepwalking through the world right now
<Mamarok> on Tuesday, yes :)
<kaddi> well that would explain why they were hard to reach :p
<Mamarok> kaddi: where do you live that you haven heard about that? I was everywhere in the news :)
<Mamarok> it*
<kaddi> Freiburg :p
<dasmoep> Hy, weiß wer wie ich firefox ind kubuntu installieren kann?
<kaddi> and it definitly wasn't in the news here ;)
<Mamarok> me too, but in that other country :)
<dasmoep> *in
<Mamarok> !de | dasmoep
<ubottu> dasmoep: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<milo__> mamarok: processong now taking place :)
<Mamarok> milo__: did it say something about packages held back?
<milo__> Mamarok: let me check that please.
<milo__> Mamarok: I can't see anything like that
<Mamarok> good :)
<milo__> Mamarok: i need to restart, isn't it?
<Mamarok> no, only to log out of KDE, then log in again
<Mamarok> unless it tells you so, because if you don't install a new kernel, you don't need to reboot
<milo__> Mamarok: I see. Please could you help me on something else?
<Mamarok> just ask
<Mamarok> dasmoep: English!
<Mamarok> oops, my bad, my lines slipped
<milo__> Mamork: it's abt my sudo power. Im not sure bt it's just like there r some directories and files i can't access. I always get permission denied
<milo__> Mamarok: for example : /etc/sudoers....
<Mamarok> milo__: well, you don't need access to anything else than your /home, and sometimes to /etc or /var for logs
<Mamarok> and those should all work with sudo
<Mamarok> you should never mingle in other system folders anyway
<milo__> Mamarok: I see... for security reasons i suppose.
<Mamarok> indeed, as you can completely break the system if you make an error or erase something by mistake
<milo__> Mamarok: Thanks. I have something else to ask
<Mamarok> just ask :)
<milo__> Mamarok: I can't watch some videos on facebook and sometimes when i try to watch videos on youtube or dailymotion, it completely slows down my internet or even freezes it
<fg56lx> !realtime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime
<fg56lx> !real-time
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real-time
<fg56lx> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<kaddi> how can I list all kernels that are installed on my system? is there an easy way to know what is installed? (even the ones, that were removed from the grub list)
<macrobat> milo__: dont touch /etc/sudoers, use visudo if you absolutely have to edit it. clive downloads flash videos so you can watch them later
<macrobat> kaddi: aptitude search linux-image
<macrobat> the ones that are installed are marked with an i
<milo__> macrobat: ok. I have clive but since sometimes it can't download dailymotion on my laptop. It works for youtube bt not dailymotion
<macrobat> ok, i havent tried dailymotion download
<milo__> it used to work!
<milo__> :(
<kaddi> macrobat: dpkg --list | grep linux-image works nicely as well. :) (yeah, I only remembered google exists after I asked :/ )
<fg56lx> I tried to install the realtime kernel (linux-rt and the headers packahe), and now when i boot up to the rt kernel, instead of it taking me to my normal gui login screen, its terminal style (like if i went to another tty server to log in) i tried to login and run startx, but that didnt work. Why is it acting like this?
<Mamarok> fg56lx: what should a real-time kernel do else then?
<macrobat> i would like to record music with an rt-kernel :)
<fg56lx> macrobat: That's what im trying to do, to get Jack to run in RT.
<macrobat> yes
<macrobat> whats the output of who -r
<macrobat> and runlevel
<fg56lx> "run-level 2  2009-08-07 17:02"
<macrobat> hmm, i dont know
<kaddi> so it seems I have a total of 8 different kernels on my machine, while I only use the latest (2.6.30). Which is why I would like to remove some of them (say the old 2.6.27* ones). Can I simply run "apt-get remove -purge 2.6.27*" or might this break something?
<Mamarok> kaddi: sudo aptitude autoremove should do it for you
<Mamarok> as it will remove obsolete stuff
<kaddi> Mamarok you mean apt-get autoremove? aptitude doesn't have an option "autoremove" on my system
<macrobat> autoclean?
<kaddi> macrobat autoclean will only remove the packages from which the program where installed, it will not uninstall the program, as far as i know
<macrobat> i would keep the two latest kernels, remove the rest
<kaddi> apt-get autoremove does not uninstall the old kernels though
<Mamarok> let me check
<kaddi> 2.6.27.11/9/7 are still installed
<Mamarok> kaddi: just do aptitude upgrade, that will remove all obsolete packages
<kaddi> macrobat yeah, I won't keep only one.. but I think the 27-kernels were installed in intrepid, which is why I don't need them anymore
<Mamarok> then purge it
<kaddi> Mamarok no, that doesn't uninstall the old kernels either
<kaddi> aptitude upgrade -purge?
<Mamarok> aptitude pugrade removes it for me
<Mamarok> upgrade*
<kaddi> upgrade didn't do anything... I usually update with apt-get -upgrade, so if it did remove them, they should be long gone..
<Mamarok> else you can use synaptic and do it via the GUI
<Mamarok> kaddi: aptitude, not apt-get
<Mamarok> that's not the same application
<kaddi> I know, I ran aptitude -upgrade just now, it said it didn't do anything
<kaddi> 0 Pakete aktualisiert, 0 zusätzlich installiert, 0 werden entfernt und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<Mamarok> no need to use the hyphen
<kaddi> ?
<Mamarok> I just did sudp aptitude update, the sudo aptitude upgrade and it removed the old 28-13 for me in Jaunty
<Mamarok> sudo*
<Mamarok> kaddi: you wrote aptitude -upgrade, that hyphen is not needed
<kaddi> Mamarok sorry, that was a typo in here, i typed it fine in konsole: http://pastebin.com/d1a9f8f9a
<kaddi> maybe it is because I'm not running the "default" kernel for jaunty?
<Mamarok> hm, maybe because that kernel is from before Jaunty and it only removes those from the same release
<Mamarok> yes, that's the most likely explanation
<kaddi> I updated to 2.6.30 because of the intel issues
<kaddi> (and kde is SO AWESOME now :D )
<Mamarok> then you need to make it manually, sudo apt-get purge *2.6.27-*
<Mamarok> that should do the work
<kaddi> lol, that was the command I was initially asking about. this shouldn't affect any of the kernels I'm using right now, no?
<Mamarok> no, as it specifies the exact version you want to remove, and of course, it will ask your confirmation
<macrobat> oh, can you pass * to apt-get?
<Mamarok> I think so, you can for example make sudo apt-get install kdebase-* and it will choose all the relevant packages
<kaddi> you can, it'll list all the packages that match the expression and then list the packages it will actually remove :)
<macrobat> i would say aptitude purge  ~n2.6.27
<fixl> hiho. Whats the name of the cpu-freq plamsoid with that lightning thingy an green battery sign?
<Mamarok> fixl: plasma-widget-battery?
<Mamarok> but those are two different things
<Mamarok> one is the plasma-widget system-monitor, the other one for the battery
<fixl> i basicly want to control my cpu freq
<kaddi> fixl i think you mean the guidance-power-manager
<Mamarok> but that is not a widget, it is controlled through the system settings -> advanced tab
<fixl> ahhh
<fixl> yep :)
<kaddi> why would sudo apt-get purge 2.6.28-11* remove all kernels from the 2.6.28 version? http://pastebin.com/d44977617
<Mamarok> kaddi: ouch, that is indeed very strange, but you should eventually remove the * behind the 11
<kaddi> sudo apt-get purge 2.6.28-11-* lists only the relevant entries. Removing the * returns no matches at old, as the packages are called 2.6.28-11-headers etc
<kaddi> old=all
<kaddi> Mamarok do you think that this might be a bug with apt-get? Should I notify someone?
<Mamarok> kaddi: did you try without the * at the end? Yes, this very much looks like a bug
<kaddi> Mamarok yes I did. It says no match "could not find package 2.6.28-11"
<Mamarok> hm, then it is a bug, it should really only show the 2.6.28-11 packages, not at all the other ones
<kaddi> Mamarok ok, I'll post something on launchpad then :) just tested aptitude, which only remove the 11-packages :)
<el_-> Hi I'm trying to use a Fritz!Wlan usb wireless stick... following the guidelines from the ubuntuusers wiki... but it won't connect
<Mamarok> aptitude is a different app, it doesn't use apt-get at all
<el_-> I get stuff like NetworkManager: <WARN>  wait_for_connection_expired(): Connection (2)
<el_-> anybody any idea?
<Mamarok> el_-: no, sorry, not my field
<kaddi> Mamarok yeah, I was just wondering if I was misreading syntax. I figured maybe 2.6.28-11* meant all packages containing 2.6.28 but not 11*
<blackmoon> hi someone have tried kde 4.3?
<vedranbl> Yo, can any1 gief me some link for good video converter.. avi, 3gp,flv..
<ejam> q rox raza
<ejam> alguien usa kubuntu
<kaddi> !es|ejam
<ubottu> ejam: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ejam> ok
<ejam> somebody know how to backup the bookmarks of firefox ?
<tonii> "manage bookmarks" - "export bookmarks"
<tonii> it'll be saved as a html-file.
<ejam> ok thanks tonii
<kaddi> ejam if you are using FF 3.0 or higher bookmarks are automatically backed up every couple of days as well. :) You can check if you go to bookmarks->manage bookmarks->import and backup->restore. you'll see a list of the backups available
<ejam> actually intall firefox-3.5.3
<blackmoon> ejam: .json format it's recommended for backup
<blackmoon> no one have installed kde 4.3?
<ejam> yeah i have it
<blackmoon> ejam: how is it?
<blackmoon> ejam: did youhave had some problems?
<khaije|amalt> to any that were wondering about how to use NetworkManager after upgrading to kde4.3 (with the 'unstable' NM plasmoid) I have it working using the gnome NM applet (nm-applet)
<khaije|amalt> bbl
<ubuntu> ola gente
<kaddi> ola :)
<kaddi> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bushi11> hi
<ubuntu> wiiiiiiiiiii
<ubuntu> k poca conversacion hay por aki no?
<bushi11> maybe english?
<epqr> amarok is being totaly gay on me
<Newbee> hello everybody
<epqr> is there any way i can completely remove all settings and informations about it ?
<epqr> like it was never there
<epqr> and then install it again
<epqr> ??
<Newbee> My kubuntu randomly freezes. If I want to watch a video, freezes seem much more likely and if I have KWins compositing enabled and start a video a freeze is almost sure.
<Newbee> does anybody know what I can do about that?
<Newbee> I read that it might be a problem of jauntys kernel, so i tried the one from hardy and it didn't help
<ejam> update kernel to 2.6.30
<Newbee_> sry, just had a freeze :-(
<Newbee_> does anybody know what to do about that issue? As far as I found out from the internet I am not the only one encountering these problems. But I didn' find any solution
<ejam> do u have intel video card ?
<ravimaddula> hi iam getting low sound in my laptop
<ravimaddula> could u pls solve my problem
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: please check if all the channels are activated in kmix
<Mamarok> right click on the loudspeaker icon in the status bar in the panel
<ravimaddula> yes i checked it
<Newbee_> no, I have a ATI card
<ravimaddula> all activated
<Newbee_> ejam: I have a ATI card and I use fglrx
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: what backend do you use in phonon? System settings -> multimedia, backend tab
<Mamarok> Newbee_: which card? som older cards don't work with the default fglrx driver in Jaunty
<Newbee_> it' a HD2600mobile I gues
<Mamarok> Newbee_: and does it work with fglrx?
<ravimaddula> wat it mean
<ravimaddula> fglrx
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: that is a graphic driver, not an asmwer for you
<Mamarok> aanswer*
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: I startet my question with your nick :)
<Newbee_> Mamarok:  yes, it works. Compositing is fine. The performance with videos is not that great, but I could not realy test it, because compositing and watching a video (not flash just videos in a player like vlc) cause the system to freeze within seconds
<Mamarok> Newbee_: how much Ram do you have on your system?
<ravimaddula> 4gb
<Newbee_> 3 giga bytes
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: please answer my question about the phonon backend
<Mamarok> that should be enough, what video application do you use?
<ravimaddula> ati
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: please, your question has nothing to do with graphic cards or drivers, you were asking about sound!
<ravimaddula> where can i find phonon
<Newbee_> Mamarok: vlc (from the repositorys) and I also tried dragen player. But it didn't help
<Mamarok> so either you answer my question or I can't help you
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: I told you already: system settings -> multimedia, the backend tab
<Mamarok> Newbee_: which KDE version do you have currently?
<PSiL0> man, configuring audio in jaunty was a PITA
<PSiL0> at least I got kde 4.3.0 running without the pulseaudio crap that came with kubuntu-restricted extras
<PSiL0> also, I managed to get ATI Catalyst 9.3 running just fine with Jaunty ^_^
<Mamarok> PSiL0: do you have a support question? because what you are telling us is not really helpful, just facts
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: did you find it?
<Newbee_> Mamarok: currently I have KDE 4.3 but I already had the issue with 4.2 so I guess that this is not the root of the problem. But of course I actually don't know it.
<ravimaddula> i opened sound preference
<PSiL0> if I had a question, wouldn't there have been a "?"... just facts...
<Mamarok> Newbee_: well, try to remove some of the desktop effects, especially those you don't use
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: sound preference? what version of KDE is that?
<ravimaddula> and i found  the device is hdaatisb alc268 analog
<Mamarok> PSiL0: well, then it doesn't belong here, this is a support channel
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: there is a second tab on top that says backend, what backend do you use?
<ravimaddula> no  i was in gnome environment
<ravimaddula> is it like alsa ...osss
<ravimaddula> type
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: oh, but you are in the Kubuntu channel here, I can't help you with Gnome support, that would be in #ubuntu
<ravimaddula> wat can i do now
<Mamarok> ravimaddula: ask in #ubuntu :)
<ravimaddula> ok thanq
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> Newbee_: what does top tell you about the CPU and memory usage when you have the video application running?
<Newbee_> Mamarok: The problem is that even without compositing (so without all the effects) it freezes. But it does not freeze within secons but if i try to rezize the window with the video or do anything else. I seems to be rather random.
<Mamarok> I have no problems here using both, slightly more ram than you, but it doesn't go above 2 Gb
<Mamarok> Newbee_: and you are sure you have a full KDE installation?
<Newbee_> Mamarok: I'll have a look, but it might couse a freeze and so I may be forced to reboot
<Mamarok> Newbee_: well, the freeze could be due to a problem with the ATI driver, did you try the free radeon driver yet?
<Newbee_> Mamarok:  what to you mean with full installation? I did an upgrade to 4.3 with the kubuntu ppa and KDE4.3 never complained about missing things
<Mamarok> Newbee_: well, you can check with aptitude search kde4, all things installed will have an i
<Mamarok> if there is a long list of non -dev or non-dgb packages that are not installed, you might have to add some
<Newbee_> Mamarok:  long time ago, I think and it didn' work for me because there was no compositing anymore and the performance sucked. But I'll have some new tries
<Mamarok> actually, I correct myself, all things installed have either an i or a p at the starting line
<Mamarok> so aptitude search kde4 can help checking if things are missing
<Mamarok> ditto with aptitude search plasma, and kdebase, and oxygen
<eean> the KDM theme for Jaunty's KDE 4.3 PPA doesn't leave enough space for big passwords so it looks awkward
<Newbee_> Mamarok: thats almost everything. Almost everthing has an i or a p
<Mamarok> eean: tell the devs :)
<Mamarok> Newbee_: ok, the you have a full installation
<eean> yea I was wondering how I should do that
<eean> or does "bug Riddell about anything and everything" still work? :P
<Mamarok> eean: file a bug against kdm?
<karan> i need help badly
<Mamarok> or that :)
<Mamarok> !ask | karan
<ubottu> karan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> Newbee_: I don't use the fglrx driver here, but the free radeon one, that might be an option
<Daro> Hallo....ich habe eine frage zu pulseaudio und skype....
<Daro> und zwar
<Mamarok> !de | Daro
<ubottu> Daro: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<karan> last night my screen resoloution was normal but suddenly when i logged in it changes to 800x600....and it deosn't give me the option to change the resolutionto a better and smaller quality
<Daro> Mamarok: sorry
<Mamarok> karan: which Kubuntu, which KDE version?
<karan> 4.3 for kde
<karan> and kubuntu
<Newbee_> Mamarok: I played a video in smal size. Xorg took about 25%, vlc about 15% and plasma about 7% CPU. Memory was 4% for Xorg
<karan> 90.4
<Mamarok> 9.04, and the KDE version?
<Mamarok> Newbee_: that's not much
<Mamarok> Newbee_: how much does kwin take?
<dori> anyone know how to change the keyboard typematic rate in kde4? I can't seem to find it in the system settings applet.
<Mamarok> karan: to see the kde version, you can check in dolphin for example, the help menu: about KDE
<Newbee_> Mamarok: I always consider it much for playing a video in really smal size. but of course it doesn't seem critical at all.
<dori> all it has is the keyboard shortcuts, not the settings
<Mamarok> dori: system settings, not in an widget
<Mamarok> Newbee_: Linux uses all it can get, that's dynamic memory allocation, else, why would you have such a big amount of RAM?
<dori> Mamarok: I am looking in the System Settings, it's not there, don't know if I'm missing something
<Mamarok> dori: did you check the mouse settings?
<Mamarok> the option is called keyboard and mouse
<karan> nothing helped :S
<dori> Mamarok: that's where I am, I see mouse settings, but no keyboard settings
<Mamarok> karan: well, I am still waiting for you to tell me which kde version you use :)
<karan> 4.3
<Newbee_> Mamarok: yes memory is not the problem, but the CPU ussage seems big for almost nothing. But I could not find Kwin in top's list
<Mamarok> oh, sorry, didn't see that
<dori> Mamarok: I see Mouse, Joystick, Standard Keyboard Shortcuts, and Global Keyboard Shortcuts. What do you have?
<karan> o sorry
<karan> im using kde
<Mamarok> dori: did you check all the tabs?
<dori> Mamarok: tabs for what, it's not even there
<Mamarok> karan: no problem, I will try to sort that out, moment
<karan> 4.2 i thinl
<Mamarok> karan: which one then? do you have a basic installation or did you upgtrade whith the backports PPA source?
<karan> basic
<karan> i installed it with the live cd
<Mamarok> dori: in the keyboard section, isn't ther a n option to specify the repeat action and such?
<Mamarok> karan: ok, the you have KDE 4.2.2
<dori> Mamarok: I don't have a keyboard section
<Mamarok> karan: go to the menu, system settings -.
<Mamarok> sorry, system settings -> Display
<Mamarok> can you cahnge your display settings there?
<karan> k i did
<karan> now what?
<Mamarok> dori: in system settings -> keyboard&mouse, the first section *is* the keaboard section
<Mamarok> keyboard, sry
<dori> Mamarok: not for me, I guess something is messed up
<Mamarok> karan: can you cahnge it there?
<Mamarok> dori: it is the very first thing you see when you open keyboard & mouse
<dori> Mamarok: I'm telling you maybe it is by default, but I don't have it, the first thing is Mouse, as I listed them above
<karan> it deosn't give me the option to change it to 1204x....
<Mamarok> dori: which KDE version do you have?
<karan> but i go to the monitor display setting (on my monitor) the screen res is normal
<karan>  :S
<Mamarok> karan: and your display supports that, right?
<karan> yup
<dori> Mamarok: 4.2.2, what comes with 9.04
<karan> it was working the last time i logged in
<Mamarok> hm, maybe an upgrade could help, then, as you are using a very basic KDE 4.2.2
<dori> karan: you might have to add the option manually, with xrandr
<Mamarok> you should consider upgrading to KDE 4.3
<dori> Mamarok: that's what comes with ubuntu
<Mamarok> dori: then something is missing in your installation
<Mamarok> dori: see my metion of KDE 4.3 above
<Mamarok> it corrects a lot of bugs and adds a lot of new features
<dori> Mamarok: yeah I guess I'll have to, I sure hope 4.3 is better, I'm really missing 3.5.x
<Mamarok> dori: it is *much* better
<Mamarok> dori: but if you only have a basic install, make sure first that you have all the kde4 packages
<dori> Mamarok: I don't know how to check, I just installed kubuntu-desktop, felt that would include everything I needed
<Mamarok> dori: installing the package kde-full should fix that
<Mamarok> no, because the CD only has limited space, so there are a lot of packages that are not included
<Mamarok> kubuntu-desktop only installs the default CD stuff
<dori> Mamarok: That package is not found by apt-get, what repository?
<Mamarok> dori: hm, then it is only in the backports PPA I guess, let me check
<temporarytao> hello room. new to kubuntu and i'm having trouble with the network manager plasmoid
<dori> Mamarok: what does PPA stand for?
<Mamarok> yes, it is in the backports PPA, so upgrade, then add kde-full
<Mamarok> Private Package Archive
<temporarytao> i just want to set a static ip on the thing. i think i'm having problems with setting the proper netmask prefix. can someone help?
<Mamarok> dori: for instructions, see the channel topic
<temporarytao> i want to put 255.255.255.0 into it but it always comes back as 0
<Mamarok> temporarytao: that is a known problem, you should consider installing the network-manager and removing network-manager-kde
<Mamarok> or upgrade to KDE 4.3
<temporarytao> mamarok, i'm using kubuntu 9.04. isn't that kde 4.3 already (fresh install)
<Mamarok> no, Kubuntu 9.04 comes with KDE 4.2.2, as it was released in April (that's what the 04 stands for)and kde 4.3 was released only last Tuesday
<Mamarok> temporarytao: but using the network-manager from Gnome solves the problem, the bug is in the network-manager-kde package
<temporarytao> ok. how do i upgrade to that? does the update manager handle that or do i need to do something special?
<Mamarok> temporarytao: the instructions are in the topic of this channel :)
<temporarytao> Mamarok: ah, ok. will it look "in place" with the current kde?
<Mamarok> in place?
<vickyiyer> KDE wireless does not seem to be working in jaunty ... I am getting a KWallet daemon window where I cannot create a new password file...It gives me a KWallet -2 error ....Cannot create a file
<temporarytao> fits in with the theme. i'm setting this system up for my sister. i think kde is good for her as she is still a student and does not want to fiddle around with the system
<Mamarok> temporarytao: well, your choice, but beleive me, KDE 4.3 is much better :)
<vickyiyer> I am not able to disable KWallet Manager before connecting to by wireless also
<Mamarok> vickyiyer: you should not disable the wallet, this is a security feature
<Guest83706> what is all this?
<Mamarok> just edit the wallet by opening it and remove the passwords for the wirdeless manager
<Mamarok> Guest83706: this is the support channel for Kubuntu, and you should not run your system as root
<Guest83706> bllllllllllllllllla
<vickyiyer> Mamarok: anyways Kwallet is not getting disabled too....but I am getting a -2 error where I cannot create a new wallet file
<Mamarok> Guest83706: behave!
<Guest83706> is this for me?
<Mamarok> Guest83706: please read the topic of the channel, this channel is for support only
<Guest83706> i dont know nthng bout tis thng...i ws jst updating mah system...wots ol tis bout?
<Newbee_> Mamarok: do you have any ideas what might be the reason of my freezing problem? I see that a lot of others need your help, but if you could help making my system useable, that would be really great.
<Mamarok> Guest83706: please, either you have a support question or you keep quiet
<Guest83706> o
<Mamarok> Newbee_: try the free radeon driver instead of the fglrx, it is known to cause problems in Jaunty
<Mamarok> vickyiyer: why do you want to creat a new wallet file?
<Guest83706> i was download edubuntu from da synaptic package manager...n i quit in da middle of it...nw its half undone...can ne1 tell mee wot to do nw?
<Newbee_> Mamarok: the fglrx? I just knew from intel and general xorg 1.6 failure. ok, so I'll have the test after finishing my actual tasks
<Mamarok> Guest83706: you are using Gnome I guess?
<Guest83706> ya
<Mamarok> then you should ask in #ubuntu
<Guest83706> how do i do that?
<Mamarok> Newbee_: well, it's not an Xorg failure, it is the ATI proprietary driver that causes problems, they have removed support for some cards
<vickyiyer> Mamarok: when I try to connect to the wireless detected by the network management.... since the wireless is password protected it throws a KWallet daemon window asking me to enter passwords ....I am not able to create a new Kwallet file there and hence the wirless is failing
<Mamarok> Guest83706: just type /join #ubuntu in your client
<rocclord> anybody who knows how to enable the virtual desktop switch plasma thing which is shown in the release note video?
<Mamarok> vickyiyer: the wallet is opened only once at KDE staet, then it only asks you if you want to use the wallet for other passwords
<Guest83706> got it..thnx dude
<Mamarok> start
<Newbee_> Mamarok: year, but I thougt that mine (as part of the HD2000 Series) was not besides them so I didn't have the fear that this'll affect me.
<vickyiyer> Mamarok: looks like I don't ve one at startup and that I am not able to create one too
<Mamarok> well, I lost trace of some people who had question now, moment
<Mamarok> vickyiyer: then you should delete the existing wallet and restart KDE, just login and logout
<Mamarok> the wallet is located in ~/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc I think, let me check
<chronos> jnjn
<Mamarok> vickyiyer: ok, there are two files in ~/.kde/share/config/, and there is also ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/ to delete
<Mamarok> on restart KDE should make a new one
<Brhad56> My Amarok is all screwy now..  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling it.. but I guess there is some configuration file that I need reset back to default.. anyone know where that is?
<Mamarok> Brhad56: which Amarok version are you talking about?
<toshiba> 这是什么阿
<Mamarok> !jp | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<toshiba> 还有日语
<toshiba> ？？
<vickyiyer> Mamarok: let me give it a try
<Mamarok> !cn | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Brhad56> 2.0.2
<Mamarok> does that help?
<Mamarok> Brhad56: you should activate the jaunty-backports repository and install the latest Amarok 2.1.1, 2.0.2 is very old
<Brhad56> Mamarok: have any instructions on how to do that handy?
<Mamarok> Brhad56: which package manager do you use?
<Brhad56> Adept
<Mamarok> Brhad56: then edit the sources in Adept and activate the jaunty-backports repository, then update
<Mamarok> you should see Amarok then
<Mamarok> with the new version
<Mamarok> Brhad56: and there is a mysql version change between 2.0.2 and 2.1.1, you need to rescan your collection, backup and remove ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/mysqle/ before that
<Brhad56> I'm stil trying to figure out how to add jaunty-backports..
 * Mamarok needs a break, later
<Mamarok> Brhad56: if you need more help with Amarok, ask in #amarok when I am away
<Brhad56> k
<Mamarok> Brhad56: when you open the sources, there should be an option to activate the unsupported repositories
<Mamarok> I can't check here, I have no adept installed
<Brhad56> right-o.. unsupported updates is generally a bad idea
<Mamarok> Brhad56: in that case it is a good idea, and in #amarok we give support for it
<Mamarok> Brhad56: because 2.0.2 is very old and lacks a lot of features
<Brhad56> More than just Amarok updates will be applied though
<Mamarok> Brhad56: and you only install the amarok packages, then deactivate the backports again
<Brhad56> good point
<Mamarok> Brhad56: you will have to choose manually what you want
<Brhad56> Mamarok: trying
<Mamarok> it will come with 2 or 3 dependencies, that's it
<vickyiyer> Mamarok: I deleted the wallet file and I am now able to create  a new wallet ..Need to check
<Mamarok> vickyiyer: but you need to log out and log into KDE again before doing so, I guess
<Brhad56> Mamarok: hm.. 2.0.2 is stil the only option available
<Mamarok> Brhad56: have you updated the package list?
<Brhad56> I checked the unsupported check box
<Mamarok> then you need to update the package list
<Mamarok> then it will show up
<Mamarok> update, not upgrade :)
<cemunal> while i install adobe flash player; firefox and plugin service freezed; do i have to kill them?
<Mamarok> cemunal: you need to restart firefox for sure, you should not install flash on a running firefox
<Brhad56> Mamarok: gonna try apt-get.. cause adept isn't seeing
<Mamarok> Brhad56: sudo apt-get install amarok
<Mamarok> Brhad56: does it work now?
<Brhad56> Mamarok: still installs 2.0.2
<Brhad56> Don't thikn backports is being usd
<Mamarok> Brhad56: that is strange, can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<Brhad56> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/249843/
<Mamarok> Brhad56: the problem is that you have intrepid backports enabled, not jaunty
<Mamarok> something is wrong with your adept
<Mamarok> Brhad56: moment, I will give you the correct sources.list back
<Mamarok> Brhad56: you *do* have Kubuntu 9.04 installed, right?
<Mamarok> because there is a big mix of jaunty and intrepid in that sources.list
<Brhad56> Mamarok: not sure what version I have.. i think 9.4
<Mamarok> I think so, too, but there were old stuff from the previous version inside
<Mamarok> Brhad56: here it is: http://pastebin.com/m5a384260
<Mamarok> you need to copy this in kate, save it as 'sources.list' in your home folder, then copy it over to /etc/apt/ with sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/.
<Brhad56> k
<Mamarok> Brhad56: then sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> then sudo apt-get install amarok
<vickyiyer> Mamarok: its working thanks
<Mamarok> vickyiyer: great :)
<vickyiyer> Mamarok: I'll keep this in mind
<epqr> Im going to make a large partition to save most of my media files on. The plan is to use this partition in both linux and windows
<Mamarok> vickyiyer: yep, can be helpfull sometimes
<Brhad56> Mamarock: gave me an error when doing apt-get update
<epqr> whould i use fat or NTFS ?
<Brhad56> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 620396F19C0042C8
<Brhad56> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<FloodBotK1> Brhad56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> epqr: use ntfs, it is the better option of both
<epqr> Ok thanks
<Mamarok> Brhad56: because you have a PPA in there but you don't seem to use, its the jre-phoenix one?
<epqr> Also is there a good partition manager/creator for kde ?
<Mamarok> do you still need that? Else you can just erase it from the sources-list you have in your home folder, and copy the new one over the same way
<Mamarok> epqr: qtparted for example
<Brhad56> Mamarok: it was something moblock wanted me to put in thre.. assume its still used.
<Mamarok> !partition | epqr
<ubottu> epqr: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Brhad56> anyway, Amarok 2.2 installed
<Mamarok> Brhad56: if you don't have the gpg key it's not used anyway :)
<Brhad56> Mamarok: it showed a spash screen, followed by fatal error when loading it
<Brhad56> splash
<Mamarok> Brhad56: you can now edit your sources.list and just put a # in front of the two jaunty-backports lines, so those are disabled
<Mamarok> Brhad56: yep, because you have still old config files lying around
<Mamarok> Brhad56: you need to erase the following:
<Brhad56> ok ok
<Mamarok> ~/.kde/share/config/amarok* and backup the ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/ folder, then erase it
<epqr> one more thing
<epqr> i feel like my mouse scrolls too fast
<epqr> can you put the wheel scroll to under 1 lines ?
<Mamarok> epqr: in system settings -> keaboard& mouse, edit the mouse settings
<Mamarok> ok, now I'm off, later, folks
<Brhad56> hmm
<Brhad56> still has same error has before .."too many errors in playlist"
<Mamarok> Brhad56: because you don't hace the codecs installed, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Mamarok> have*
<Mamarok> Brhad56: all other questions to #amarok, please, I'm off :)
<homy> Hi! When closing firefox, the firefox process still continues in the background, resulting in a "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system." when I try to open firefox the next time. I can solve that with a "killall firefox", but can I prevent this warning and make firefox shutdown properly when I close it?
<kaddi_> hi homy :)
<jaked> hi, i wanted to install libqt4-dev but i get this: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libqt4-dev: Depends: libglu1-xorg-dev but it is not going to be installed.  What can i do so solve this?
<kaddi_> I had that problem the other day, it was not actually a problem with firefox but much more a problem with gtk-qt-engine
<homy> kaddi_: yes, I think I'm using this gtk-qt-engine, because firefox looks like oxygen.
<kaddi_> the solution was to go into system settings ->appaerance and under gtk styles and fonts and select "use another style" instead of the kde style
<kaddi_> homy the problem is that the bug is a won't fix. Developpers stopped fixing that package and will replace it in future releases, so you either need to live with that problem or use the workaround
<homy> kaddi_: uhm .. I selected Qt4 as "Use another style:" and it doesn't work - the problem still persists?
<kaddi_> did you start FF after selecting the style?
<homy> yes.
<epqr> qtparted is suppose to be in the default ubuntu repos right ?
<epqr> or the repos that comes with kubuntu
<homy> kaddi_: if selecting another style other than "Qt 4" it works.
<Mamarok> epqr: ther is üpartition manager now, part of the system settings -> advanced tab
<shadeslayer> homy: there is a oxygen theme addon for firefox.........have a look at the site
<Mamarok> you will have to start those with kdesudo systemsettings though
<homy> kaddi_: If I select QtCurve (which looks similiar to the default kde style), it works. So I'll use that. Thanks a lot!
<kaddi_> glad I could help :)
<kaddi_> did you see shadeslayer's comment about using the oxygen-theme for FF?
<epqr> Mamarok where? i cant find it
<homy> kaddi_: uhm, well, there already are the oxygen icons, so...
<Mamarok> epqr: in the advanced tab, in the System section
<kaddi_> ok, I just thought if you want something that looks more like oxygen you might take a look. :)
 * shadeslayer needs oxygen :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ping
<epqr> mamarok: still not seeing it. Im in the advanced tab. I tried serch for partition. I don't see a system "group"..?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: please stop pinging me all the time, I need a break now, just ask, there certainly will be somebody who can help
<Mamarok> epqr: inst the partitionmanager package then
 * kaddi_ is currently testing the memoryleak in update-notifier-kde... it is no consuming an impressive 600Mb of memory :o
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: sorry...
<shadeslayer> kaddi_: gah..
<shadeslayer> ok,anyone who got a cure for the blank screen on startup?
<shadeslayer> like no plasma running,i have to manually type plasma-desktop in krunner to get it up
<llutz> jaunty with kde4.3 from ppa. When using kde4-"leave" function  (rightclick on desktop or leave-wdget in controlbar) to quit, nothing happens. i always have to kill manually ksmserver to force the shutdown/logout. any ideas?
<epqr> Mamarok can you not amke NTFS partitions with it ?
<draik> Hello everyone.
<shadeslayer> draik: hi
 * draik waves at shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer waves back
<draik> Is there an app for flying? VFR charts or the sort?
<shadeslayer> draik: there is a flight sim
<shadeslayer> !games | draik
<ubottu> draik: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<draik> shadeslayer: It's not a simi. It's more of a pilot's map to help with navigation.
<draik> As for flight simulation, I got x-plane 9 which supports Kubuntu Linux.
<shadeslayer> draik: hmmm.... no idea
<shadeslayer> !find fly
<ubottu> Found: flydraw, flying, gadfly, pysycache-dblclick-butterfly, python-gadfly (and 1 others)
<jussi01> draik: I havent come across many, but google around a little there are some
<draik> I've had no luck.
<jussi01> draik: trainee pilot?
<jussi01> draik: there are also some that run in wine last time I checked, but iirc they cost money.
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, hve you tried the google flight sim ?
<BluesKaj> google-earth that is
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah..
 * shadeslayer wonders why BluesKaj asked that
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: maybe you meant draik ?
<Serraphyn> I just installed 9.04 Kubuntu, doing updates.  This is on a laptop Durion 64 1.6Ghz with 1.256 G Ram, my only problem is I have a broadcomm wifi card that works fine in windows(just formatted away) but in the hardware drivers section it wont 'activate' as everyime I push the button it just sits there.  Any ideas or help?
<BluesKaj> ok , I havent for a long time...yeah sry ,  i meant draik
 * BluesKaj is till a bit foggy from last night's jam
<BluesKaj> still :)
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i installed kubuntu-desktop(kde 4.3)to my ubuntu install,and since then i cant install anything at all.This is a confirmed bug @ launchpad,and although it seems there is a way out of it,it's not working for me.I guess i am doing something wrong.Any1 willing to help me out?Thanks
<draik> BluesKaj: No, I have not used Google Earth
<draik> Sorry all, I was doing a Google search on a different desktop
<draik> BluesKaj: Let me rephrase, I have used Google Earth, but not for flying
<Serraphyn> no one else has this problem?
<kaddi_> how is the package for rythmbox called?
<kaddi_> oh lol it's rhythmbox .. I feel stupid now -.-
<llutz> if i'm using kde4 leave-fuction (right mouseclick or widget) to logoff/shutdown, nothing happens until i kill ksmserver manually. i'm on jaunty with kde4.3 from ppa-repo. any idea?
<Serraphyn> Can anyone help me with getting my wifi card to work?
<BluesKaj> Serraphyn, on kubuntu jaunty ?
<Comnenus> I'm trying to install kubuntu.  My monitor is 1376x768 (something like that) and the text is so small I can't read it.  Is there a way to change that?
<Serraphyn> BluesKaj: yes 9.04 amd64
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i installed kubuntu-desktop(kde 4.3)to my ubuntu install,and since then i cant install anything at all.This is a confirmed bug @ launchpad(http://tinyurl.com/nyv62u),and although it seems there is a way out of it(http://tinyurl.com/m6spln),it's not working for me.When i am running the patch nothing seems to be happening, username@machine:~$ just dissapears and terminal hangs there.Thanks
<BluesKaj> Serraphyn, i've been recomending Wicd network manager , which replaces the plasma-widget-network-manager . Some don't agree with me and say the widget one is fixable , but I still find it very flaky for wifi.
<Serraphyn> so I can just sudo apt-get install wicd
<Serraphyn> ?
<Gast19> hey :) can somebody tell my why i cant change the number of Desktops in compiz settings manager ?
<kaddi_> yes
<kaddi_> if I run kdm exclusively can I uninstall gdm?
<Serraphyn> when I try to run wicd off the menu it acts like its gonna run then shuts down
<kaddi_> maybe it's the daemon missing: try running sudo wicd && wicd-client in a shell
<Serraphyn> ooh the light for my wifi card came on
<Serraphyn> when I try to connect to my WPA protected network it says "The Netwok requires encryption to be enabled"  can't find where to enable that at
<Serraphyn> oh nevermind found it
<Serraphyn> thanks BluesKaj, wifi is up and working
<DerRevolvermann> Hi zusammen
<BluesKaj> Serraphyn, np, just had to poiny you in the right direction :)
<babyshambles> hello, i am new with kubuntu (jaunty). and i wonder how can i get surround sounds on it and is it possible to upmix mp3 audio into 5.1 channel on amarok (v2.1) ? thanks
<sebbar> hi, I installed kde 4.3, now kde doesn't start anymore :) what do I do?
<sebbar> something went wrong I guess :)
<pescado> sebbar you could you this dpkg --configure -a
<sebbar> pescado: will do, tnx
<pescado> u r welcome
<pescado> does any body know how to reposition the shortcut of the home on desktop
<pescado> i closed it by mistake
<BluesKaj> babyshambles, I think your question might best answered in #amarok
<babyshambles> BluesKaj : okay
<BluesKaj> pescado, right click on the panel or cashew , choose panel options/add widgets , choose folder view
<sebbar> can I start a kde session from fluxbox or do I have to reboot?
<ubuntu_> sebbar : can start
<draik> I've had this issue for quite some time now. I can surf some pages with zero delay and sometimes I surf the same pages and my desktop's Internet connection dies. Nothing seems to be solving this issue. I am using an Abit VT7 motherboard's onboard NIC.
<draik> It's also happened while downloading upgrades
<sebbar> ubuntu_: how do I do it?
<ubuntu_> draik : try using other eth0
<kaddi> is there any reason to not uninstall compiz if I ain't using it? does kde depend on it in any way?
<draik> ubuntu_: how?
<ubuntu_> draik : hve u try install other NIC?
<Pliskin_> kaddi : not at all
<draik> ubuntu_: nope
<ubuntu_> draik :try get other NIC and test it ..
<ubuntu_> mybe prblm in ur hrdware
<ubuntu_> draik : or why don't u try on livecd 1st
<draik> ubuntu_: I've had this issue since 8.10
<draik> It's been a while, but IIRC, I think the LiveCD did the same thing
<ubuntu_> draik : u running on ubuntu 9.04?
<draik> ubuntu_: Yes
<ubuntu_> draik :try to use other NIC
<draik> ubuntu_: ok
<ubuntu_> draik : might be ur onboard NIC gt prblem :P
<shadeslayer> draik: if lspci lists the NIC it chould be fine
<ubuntu_> gtg
<ubuntu_> see ya
<draik> shadeslayer: lspci lists this NIC (currently used for this connection)
<draik> shadeslayer: Here is the result from lspci:   00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
<shadeslayer> draik: akik it should work properly unless some wire
<draik> shadeslayer: I've gone through so many CAT5
<shadeslayer> draik: does it work on another OS ?
<draik> shadeslayer: Works fine under XP
<draik> I've also had issues with USB. I can only see my external 500GB for a bit before my desktop suddenly gets glaucoma
<shadeslayer> draik: hmm
<shadeslayer> draik: dhcp?
<draik> Yes
<shadeslayer> draik: so basically the connection is not working?
<kaddi> i accidentilly replaced the icon for sytemsettings with the icon from gv, how can I get the normal symbol back? it is not listed in the list of symbols
<draik> shadeslayer: It will work when it wants to. For now, it is working. I'm actually surprised it has been working for this long. Sometimes it won't load up Google (my homepage) when I open firefox first thing after the desktop is done starting up
<shadeslayer> draik: as far as i remember there was a command to obtain DHCP addresses
<draik> shadeslayer: It's not that I can't get an IP. I can get an IP. The IP stays even after the Internet ability leaves my desktop.
<shadeslayer> draik: when the connection does not work
<shadeslayer> draik: try sudo dhclient
<draik> I can try to force it now with browsing random sites.
<draik> The only fix I have now is to restart the computer
<shadeslayer> draik: try the dhclient...itll renew the address
<draik> shadeslayer: OK. Let me go do some random surfing.
<shadeslayer> draik: the problem must be the script...since the connection works fine on XP and theres is nor h/w problem
<basdlf> i installed kubuntu on my lenovo laptop. i was connect to the internet fine. i powered down. i just turned it back on and i can't connect to the internet anymore. "devices recently plugged in" is empty
<EagleScreen> basdlf: you may have firmware missing for your card
<EagleScreen> have you got wifi connection?
<EDinNY> printer problem: I set up a network printer in Jaunty.  Test print works.  printing from firefox gives no error...but does not print.  printing from lpr does not print and says: ``lpr: Bad job-sheets value ""!'' < the 2 quotes and ! are in the message.  any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | basdlf
<ubottu> basdlf: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<EDinNY> odd iit fixed itself
<nico095> also does anyone know how to gert the screen saver to stop coming on in the middle of my movie without me having to turn it off and back on?
<daivana> System>>Screensaver>> put the idle time further
<nexx> aye
<nexx> at the moment when the kubuntu 8.04 installation reaches the last ~10% (less than 1 minute remaining) my pc just goes out, does anyone know what could cause this?
<nexx> i set up dozens of kubuntus now, never had this kind of problem
<nexx> its running well in livemode
<trampel> "just goes out" ?  freezes?  reboots?  power suddenly off?  puts on its hat and stalks out?
<nexx> power suddenly off, yes
<nexx> as if i pressed the powerbutton for 5 sec ;)
<trampel> whoa...  that's different  (i'm more used to freezing)
<nexx> i installed several distributions before without any problems
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu is very special lol
<nexx> yeah, i ran an older ubuntu version several months ;)
<nexx> maybe a problem with the ata controller?!
<trampel> does it seem to be getting hot during the process?
<nexx> no
<nexx> bios says 65°C
<nexx> old amd 2800+, so its kinda ok
<ubuntu> #eglug
<trampel> sudden shut-down has to be one of a small set of things (i'd guess):  heat, kernel-panic, bizarre init corruption...  ??
<trampel> and in that case, my suspicions would first turn to hardware problems
<nexx> thought of this too, yes
<nexx> cpu doesnt overheat, hdds are not old, in live mode is everything perfect
<nexx> even the ata controller works just fine
<trampel> "live mode" would make little use of hard-drive/controller ...yes?
<nexx> mh, it recognizes all hdds on the controller
<nexx> but apart of this, im installing on a hdd which isnt connected to the controller
<nexx> brb, gotta bring my sister to a friend...
<genii> !es | giovanny
<ubottu> giovanny: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lexicon> My wlan0 interface keeps asking for the wep key, but i'm sure i got the right one.
<genii> Also, please don't private-message me
<nexx> re
<l3x1c0n> this is problem many people suffert, but i can't find a sollution
<genii> giovanny: Inglés solamente en #kubuntu. Es además grosero al mensaje privado sin consentimiento.
<deepbluediamond> namaskaram
<l3x1c0n> i can't connect an AP, i got the screen to put in my wepkey everytime again.
<toni_> hallo
<opensourcelover> hello
<l3x1c0n> nobody a sollution for my wirelles problem
<trampel> l3x1c0n: (wild stab in the dark) what does your "/etc/network/interfaces" file look like?  that is, does it have your WEP key in it correctly?
<el-nino> hi
<l3x1c0n> only auto lo
<l3x1c0n> inface lo inet loopback
<el-nino> I have a fresh kubuntu 9.04 32bit installtion with kde4.3 from launchpad. After the update, the logout an shutdown button doenst work
<l3x1c0n> trampel: i don't see more than auto lo inface lo inet loopback
<coreymon77> hi guys
<el-nino> how could I debug such problems?
<coreymon77> quick question, can kubuntu read an hfs+ partition on an external drive?
<trampel> l3x1c0n: i'm certainly no WEP expert (having used only WPA and i'm still no expert there), but i suspect you need to see your WEP key set in that file somewhere
<l3x1c0n> the problem is i always worked with freebsd
<coreymon77> l3x1c0n: whats the matter?
<trampel> l3x1c0n: i don't see that as a "problem" per-se  ;)
<l3x1c0n> everytime i try to connect to the AP he keeps asking for the wepkey
<l3x1c0n> i know the wlan0 driver is working because i finds the network
<l3x1c0n> in freebsd i used wpa_supplicant.conf file
<dhq> which is the best IM
<kaddi_> kopete :D
<kaddi_> but that is only a personal opinion
<kaddi_> there is no such thing as the "best" program, different persons will prefer different programs for different reasons
<dhq> kaddi_: i find kopete heavy on resources
<dhq> pidgin is kinda better
<dhq> but still i want something better
<kaddi_> that's what I meant when I said "there is no best program" ;)
<opensourcelover> pidgin is good
<el-nino> oh could i disable the message notifier in kopete?
<el-nino> after the kde4.3 update i get always popups for every action
<dhq> i need something less on resources
<cuznt> el-nino yes it is in settings
<l3x1c0n> what would be a normal exsample of a /etc/networdk/interfaces
<l3x1c0n> for a wep key user
<el-nino> cuznt: could you giv me a hint please. i m looking and testing since 30 minutes ;)
<kaddi_> dhq have a look here: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-Protokoll-Client
<kaddi_> the first table gives you which program is compatible with which protocol, the second shows you if it runs on linux
<kaddi_> you can then take your pick
<kaddi_> i guess empathy might be worth checking or ayttm or instantbird or qnext
<trampel> l3x1c0n: i'd expect to see two lines with something like "wireless-essid XXXX" and "wireless-key xxxx" inside one interface's block
<l3x1c0n> so that file should be created by de network manager
<trampel> l3x1c0n: i suppose it might.  but i'm ancient enough to add them with a (gasp) editor  ;)
<cuznt> menu>system>system settings>notifications
<cuznt> el-nino menu>system>system settings>notifications
<l3x1c0n> trampel: i see what you meen, so no google for an example
<l3x1c0n> no = now
<el-nino> oh, ok, i was search in the kopete settings
<el-nino> thx
<cuznt> el-nino then you must choose each application you wish to un notify
<trampel> l3x1c0n: and i suppose it ought to be said that WEP is sort've obsolete and one should tend toward WPA  [shrug]
<trampel> (that is, i've cracked all the WEP nets in my neighborhood ;) )
<l3x1c0n> trampel: true, but i made the AP out of a 3com router, and that wasn't as easy as it should be, so to do i've to reset the router
<scripted> using what apps trampel?
<trampel> l3x1c0n: you're saying that the 3com router can't handle WPA?  can its firmware be flashed?
<trampel> scripted: what apps for what?
<scripted> cracking your wep nets
<l3x1c0n> trampel: yes it can, but i configured it so many years ago
<trampel> scripted: aircrack (mostly)
<scripted> k. thanks. just wondered trampel.
<trampel> scripted: if you're a policeman you *have* to tell us y'know  ;)
<Zxcvb> is kde 4.3 worth the upgrade from 4.2.x yet?
<scripted> i remember all that arp poisoning airsnort and all them
<scripted> was a bit of a blast from the past seeing as most use wpa psk
<trampel> l3x1c0n: did you read what 'scripted' just wrote?  ;) ...yes, it's time for you to re-configure your router, sez i
<Zxcvb> don't forget about the "son of trucha" ssl attack that lets you get a cert for all websites (null terminaton of the commonName)
<dori> anyone know how to move the panel to the top of the screen in kde 4.3?
<kaddi_> how can I get amarok to pause when I hit the spacebar? that used to work, no it just stops for a second and resumes playing after :/
<kaddi_> *no=now
<l3x1c0n> trampel: it's an option
<BBM-5> n'abend
<kaddi_> nabend
<BBM-5> hab grad ma auf kde 4.3 geupdated und irgendwie startet plasma nich mehr bzw crashed gleich wieder mit signal 11 (SIGSEV)
<BBM-5> nach der anmeldung bleibt einfach der schwarzweiße hintergrund da und das panel unten kommt noch
<BBM-5> im moment hab ich grad das grau weiße schachbrett als hintergrund :S
<BBM-5> any ideas?
<kaddi_> !de | BBM-5
<ubottu> BBM-5: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<trampel> BBM-5: #kubuntu-de  ..vorbei?
<BBM-5> ubottu: oh sry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh sry
<BBM-5> #kubuntu-de
<trampel> ubottu: about anything know don't I
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BBM-5> hm
<BBM-5> join #kubuntu-de
<trampel> BBM-5: how about "/join ..."?
<BBM-5> trampel: i already got it but thanks anyway
<trampel> fur kein...
<l3x1c0n> now i don't have the permission to wright in the interfaces file
<trampel> l3x1c0n: no root account?
<l3x1c0n> only one account
<l3x1c0n> okay found that problem
<trampel> l3x1c0n: so what does "sudo touch /etc/network/foobar" return?
<l3x1c0n> so let's reboot
<ghostcube> guys i have folllowing problem : iam running minline 2.6.31rc5 kernel and all is fine except, the network eth1 nameserver is not set by boot to the correct one it sets the ones from kvpnc automaticly and eth1 isnt in the rewsolvconf list
<ghostcube> i must do networking restart to get it into resolv.conf
<ghostcube> any idea what is causing this
<ghouly> hi all, is there a nice program to show which process/programm uses the most/how much  bandwidth ? (up&down)  can be console/ncurses user interface
<darthanubis> ghouly: have not even searched the google yet huh? :/ There are too many to name
<ghouly> what terms do i need to search for ?
<darthanubis> the terms you just typed
<darthanubis> you are really unfamiliar with search engines in 2009?
<trampel> (and do you really mean "bandwidth"?)
<ghouly> how to get one that lists programs.. that's the tricky thing
<darthanubis> alt+f2
<darthanubis> there is this thing called system monitor
<epqr> hi
<darthanubis> htop
<darthanubis> top
<darthanubis> etc ad infi
<epqr> when i edit theing in qt 4 settnigs then don't save
<ghouly> which displayes ram etc.. i know it.. i mean one for network bandwidth
<epqr> when i open again the changes i made are gone
<amgarchIn9> why is my amarok playing one track without continuing to the next?
<qbradf> How do I stop the scroll wheel from switching desktops in kde?
<darthanubis> the widget I was using for network bandwidth broke last night so now I don't even have a good network monitor
<darthanubis> I miss gkrellm
<trampel> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+process+bandwidth  ...?
<darthanubis> qbradf: turn it off
<darthanubis> you know, in systemsettings
<darthanubis> desktop etc
<darthanubis> really self wxplainatory
<qbradf> I looked but couldn't find it
<darthanubis> sorry
<ghouly> any good ones you have used/can recommend ?
<epqr> amgarchIn9: go to systemsettings -> Multimedia -> backend and check than xine is preffered backend
<darthanubis> it is in desktop settings
<qbradf> I'll check again
<darthanubis> qbradf: desktop effects
<hypercity> just installed kubuntu on a laptop with intel card but when i login i get huge characters that make everithing unuseble, anyone has any remedy for this?
<hypercity> pls help
<trampel> hypercity: 'huge characters'?  not enough information, but often you need to adjust either your screen resolution or more directly your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ..maybe
<amgarchIn9> epqr: it is the only available as I checked.
<epqr> amgarchIn9: Did you recently do any updates ?
<Firefishe> How do I sync kontact with a blackberry?
<hypercity> trampel: i get like 300 pixel high cahracters on a 1280 x 800 res display
<trampel> hypercity: that's outside of my experience. but i'd start to consider your choice of graphics (card) driver  ..maybe
<amgarchIn9> epqr: yes, installed 4.3 from PPA. Though I dont know if amarok behaved well before update.
<amgarchIn9> is there an easy way to get old amarok-1 on Jaunty?
<epqr> it probably did, the exact same thing happend to me
<epqr> @amgarchIn9
<epqr> Mine just fixed itself after a couple of reboots
<epqr> Chagnes i do in qt4 settings won't stick
<epqr> they just revert themelfs after i close the program
<epqr> i do save after i make the changes
<qbradf> What tab is it under? I been looking but I only see options to enable/disable effects
<amgarchIn9> top
<kaddi__> bottom :p
<ghouly> darthanubis : ok, i tried the first few dozen on the http://www.ubuntugeek.com/  list... they all show bandwidth, some by interface, some by target adress, but none shows it by process/programm =(
<ghouly> but thanks anyway, i'll try to continue looking in that direction
<ghouly> hi all, i'm looking for a tool like top but that lists network bandwidth of _programms_/processes, so far i only found tools listing by network interface or ip, can anyone name a nice tool or give me a hint what terms to search for please ?
<trampel> ghouly: http://nethogs.sourceforge.net/  ..maybe?
<phh> ghouly: iptraf iirc
<phh> oh maybe not on a per process basis
<vistakiller> hi
<vistakiller> i have upgrade to kde 4.3
<vistakiller> what is the akonadi server?
<phh> it's the "thing"  which does/will do all the PIM work
<vistakiller> we need this? because they have some error every time i login
<phh> yes you need this
<trampel> as regards akonadi/amarok ... is there some special relationship between kde and mysql?
<trampel> that is, would say... sqlite have been a far worse choice?
<trampel> or even something non-sql?
<vistakiller> nice work for kde 4.3
<Firefishe> kde 4.3 is out now?
<qbradf> It appears that the ability to disable switching desktops via the scroll wheel has been removed or moved
<vistakiller> yes but is not official for kubuntu
<vistakiller> i have some plasma crashes but i think this is from some plasmoid
<ghouly>  thanks all, and good night =)
<kennethaar> Hi. Where do I enable Google gadgets in plasma widgets dialogue box? (I have KDE 4.3 final, kubuntu 9.04)
<nico040> i need help getting conquer 2.0 to ruun in a kubuntu 8.10 system. does any one have any ideas?
<Brian__> hey can someone please help me out, im pretty sure i downloaded the correct wifi driver but i cant seem to get it up and running some help would be nice
<qbradf> Well I fixed it... you have to switch to folderview
<cor> hardly a fix, then
<qbradf> truly.... the option use to be under multiple desktops in kde 3.x but not so in 4.x
<qbradf> I have a trackpad and need to place two fingers on it to right click... this always scrolls my desktop
<qbradf> hence my frustration
<Brian__> can anyone in here help me out with installin  a broadcom wifi driver
<darthanubis> Brian__: I hate those
<cor> qbradf, is it a synaptic pad?
<Brian__> lol
<Brian__> ya me too but i need wifi
<nico040> trying to conquer2.0 run in my wine or playonlinux. says there is problem with my direct3d but when checked all drivers, etc. are there. any ideas?
<ghostcube> anyone firm with resolvconf and networking
<ghostcube> i have a problem
<cor> sadly the only kind that workd with BC wifi cards, prolly heh
<darthanubis> nico040: I hate WINE
<cor> ghost, spit it out, floppy or firm, if someone knows, they'll answer
<nico040> i have been trying to get this working for 2 wekks and think i need a wig at this point before i finish ripping out my hair
<nico040> lol
<darthanubis> !ask | ghostcube
<ubottu> ghostcube: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cor> damn! it's great to have a puter that's 100% out-of-the-box supported!
<darthanubis> cor: ?
<cor> yo
<ghostcube> ok i installed a mainline 2.31rc5  kernel, and all is fine except that the etc/resolv.conf  ,a link to resolvconf/run/... cause of kvpnc, isnt updating the nameserver for my eth1 iface
<ghostcube> after i do /etc/init.d/networking restart it works
<ghostcube> the nameserver gets inserted to the resolv.conf
<ghostcube> so what is missing
<ghostcube> the tunnel nameserver is inserted directly at startup
<ghostcube> on the normal release kernel it shows up
<ghostcube> for explanation i set up static eth1 on asus p5q-pro mobo with etc/network/interfaces so no network manager
<ghostcube> atl1e modul is running
<ghostcube> guys sorry tooked a time to type i dont wanted to ask for asking
<ghostcube> :D
<cor> what's kvpnc?
<cor> and "a link to resolvconf/run/ ... " also is unfamiliar. having said (asked) all that; you could possibly add a post-up command to /etc/network/interfaces, fix the nameserver.
<Zxcvb> cor: yeah, getting the toshiba nb205 to work was a pain, and even now sound only works via headphones (though the speaker is crap anyway, and mono only)
<ghostcube> cor: kvpnc is vpn client for cisco networks
<ghostcube> it brings in resolvconf package creating and handling the nameserver file reslov.conf
<ghostcube> in /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<ghostcube> hmmm post up
<ghostcube> not bad
<nico040> does anyone have any idea with my problem
<cor> yeah, ver handy. as is pre-up, etc. do man interfaces
<cor> nico, you would probably be better served in a more game-related channel
<nico040> i went in there but there were only lik 2 people i there and no one could help
<ghostcube> brb
<Cryptic_Bat> Is there a way i can cofigure kde so that seamonkey is the default web browser?
<webbb> ok can someone please give me a hand installing a bcm4312 wifi driver
<cor> Cryptic_Bat, check you system settings, default applications
<kaddi> ah too slow
#kubuntu 2009-08-09
<marchiou> will kde 4.3 bi pushed for updates (in the official repo) for kubuntu 9.04?
<cor> they do a bisexual version now?
<marchiou> cor fuck your mother
<tsimpson> marchiou: watch your language and topic
<marchiou> sorry
<marchiou> any way cor fuck up you
<Alumin> So, I changed "Compositing type" from XRender to OpenGL under "System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> Advanced", and I get this error: Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options.  Settings will be reverted to their previous values.  Check your X configuration.  You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<Alumin> (that last bit gave me a laugh :p)
<Alumin> I'm using the KDE 4.2.2 packages that came with the distro (Kubuntu 9.04), as well as the default "radeon" driver that Kubuntu installed
<cor> heh
<tsimpson> you need the proprietary ATI driver for accelerated 3D
<tsimpson> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cor> it's unusual, at least in my experience, that OpenGL would fail, and Xrender work
<Alumin> tsimpson: fglrx?
<tsimpson> Alumin: yes
<Alumin> hmm
<tsimpson> OpenGL uses hardware, XRender uses software
<Alumin> OK...the "desktop effect" I really wanted was real transparency, and that does work with XRender, so I may elect to not install it and forego the other effects...trying to run as "pure" of a system as possible
<Alumin> but thanks for the info, it's good to know that that's the issue and not some kind of configuration b0rk :)
<tsimpson> it's always a trade-off
<tsimpson> freedom Vs functionality
<tsimpson> (in hardware anyway)
<Alumin> tsimpson: to the day when that's not true!  *clink*  :)
<cor> along with Security Vs Convenience
<neoandersen> Hi
<neoandersen> My ubuntu is not starting...
<neoandersen> Help
<neoandersen> it did the routine check of drives and now when I enter the login it just doesn't start...
<neoandersen> it returns a black screen and after it, it asks the login again...
<neoandersen> it isn't a wrong password problem...
<neoandersen> when I type a wrong password it returns "login failed"...
<kroson> hey ppl
<kroson> i cant have sound in kplayer for kubuntu
<kroson> i have for dragon player and kmplayer
<kroson> what is the package im lacking?
<cor> can't or don't?
<Brhad56> kroson: does it work in amarok?
<kroson> ive installed kubuntu-restricted-extras already
<kroson> not tested amarok, but worked in those 2
<Brhad56> did it used to work?
<kroson> oh well
<kroson> i tried again and it worked now
<kroson> LOL
<kroson> omfg xD
<Brhad56> gremlins
<kroson> now one last problem
<kroson> is there any plugin to play wmv files in konqueror?
<kroson> im enjoying this browser until now
<kroson> xD
<kroson> wma and wmv, by the way xD
<klsdn> what is the command name for the "restricted-manager"
<klsdn> i'm trying to use the "restricted driver" for my wireless card
<neoandersen> but system doesn't start
<neoandersen> help!
<klsdn> how can i disable my wireless card
<cor> totally, or temporarily?
<klsdn> how can i tell if i am using the restricted modules for my wireless card
<klsdn> temporarily
<klsdn> wireless isn't working
<cor> ifconfig <wlan0 or whatever iface is named> down   .. or better yet ...
<cor> ifdown <iface name>  .. e.g..
<cor> ifdown wlan0
<cor> ifup wlan0 will bring it back up again
<cor> check out (by which I mean do "man <command>") ifconfig, iwconfig, iwlist, and ip
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<ign0ramus> was anyone else 'upgraded' from firefox 3.0.x to Shiretoko?
<cor> good nick
<ign0ramus> thanks :)
<Alumin> ign0ramus: I was
<Alumin> well, not on my Kubuntu machine
<ign0ramus> Alumin, are you having any issues with it? (ie, back button not working, general breakage of other features)?
<Alumin> on my Wintendo machine it did :)
<Alumin> no, seems to work fine actually, save one for one extension that didn't think it was compatible
<ign0ramus> Alumin, hmmm... I don't want to wipe another profile, but it won't even open my homepage
<ign0ramus> ...at least not on startup. blank page every time.
<Alumin> I have 3.0 and 3.5 installed side-by-side on this (Kubuntu) machine and they both seem to work fine except the Java package depends specifically against firefox-3.0
<Alumin> (otherwise I'd still be using 3.5)
<ign0ramus> Alumin, any idea how to revert?
<Alumin> revert to what, 3.0?
<ign0ramus> yah
<Alumin> are you on Jaunty?
<ign0ramus> Alumin, yessir
<Alumin> just install the "firefox-3.0" package (and remove the "firefox-3.5" package if you want)
<ign0ramus> Alumin, let me see.  apparently "firefox" now means "firefox-3.5"
<Alumin> % aptitude show firefox | grep ^Depends:
<Alumin> Depends: firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0-branding
<Alumin> not on mine :)
<ign0ramus> Alumin, i wonder if the kde 4.3 repos brought this in...
<Alumin> you can check that with "apt-cache policy firefox"
<Alumin> see where it got your currently-installed "firefox" package from
<ign0ramus> Alumin, Aha! " 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages"
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- sure you're on 9.04? I have the backports PPA, and "firefox" is still 3.0.13
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, positive.
<Alumin> wtf is ppa heh
<Dragnslcr> Personal Package Archive
<ign0ramus> Alumin, personal packa
<ign0ramus> ^ yeah
<Dragnslcr> They're used for stuff that isn't officially supported
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, "apt-cache policy firefox" reports that line for firefox-3.5
<Alumin> oh...so each Ubuntu dev has a subdirectory?
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, for 3.0.13, the line is: "500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Packages"
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, check your sources list
<Dragnslcr> Alumin- dunno if they all do, but they all could if they wanted
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, can I safely remove that PPA and now officially have KDE 4.3?
<Dragnslcr> If the only extra repository you have is backports for KDE 4.3, "firefox" should be 3.0.13
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, i also have "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, well, removing the two ppa's took care of the Shiretoko issue, and it didn't remove any kde base packages, so I think I'm in the clear here
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, so I assume that KDE 4.3 is now in the supported repos?
<milo__> please hw can i change the desktop or screen resolution. Things are all big and i dn't like it
<ign0ramus> milo__, in System Settings or using xrandr
<milo__> ignOramus: thanks; im there but i can't find the exact place :(
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- no, 4.3 is still only in the backports PPA
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, yeah, was reading... I am adding the backports PPA *only* (the one listed on the Kubuntu homepage)
<Dragnslcr> I have the same PPA as you, so the problem must have been something else
<Dragnslcr> Maybe just an outdated cache
<milo__> ignOramus: what am i supposed to do once i have typed xrandr?
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, no, but I also had the "jaunty-updates" PPA, not just the backports PPA
<ign0ramus> !resolution | milo__
<ubottu> milo__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, err, I mean "http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages" - that was the repo pulling in Firefox 3.5 (Shiretoko)
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, removing that but keeping the Backports seems to be my fix. Thanks.
<ign0ramus> Alumin, thanks to you as well.
<KidneyBeans> hi
<KidneyBeans> im having problems with my hannah montana linux
<KidneyBeans> please help me
<Dragnslcr> Uh
<KidneyBeans> i accidentally changed the background picture of her into something not nice that i found on a 'celebrety' site. i dont think it is really her because she would never do that. . .
<KidneyBeans> how do i change it back?
<zuz> so shiretoko = firefox?
<StupidWeasel> Yup.
<StupidWeasel> New gecko engine et al.
<zuz> didnt know that, and ive been running firefox 3.0.13 or something similar because i couldnt find the version 3.5 that i had downloaded
<StupidWeasel> 3.5 is out now right?
<StupidWeasel> Well on the repos that is.
<zuz> i got it a few days ago
<zuz> couldnt find it because nowhere near the icon it says mozzilla or firefox
<Dragnslcr> Yes, Firefox 3.5 is the standard repositories
<zuz> its title bleed browser on my computer
<zuz> the description says minefiled 3.5 web browser
<zuz> version    3.5.3 pre
<zuz> if i could only get opera to play flash movies, i wouldnt even use firefox
<zuz> Opera is about 10x faster
<sun_> hi
<Watson516> I have just recently installed Kubuntu-desktop through Ubuntu and booted up to it and I can't seem to get my dual monitors working...do I need to install any new drivers with the new desktop?
<donnybrasco> hey - can anyone tell me why kubuntu is booting into a gnome desktop environment?
<hackerx> donnybrasco: did you just install it
<hackerx> it does so by default
<donnybrasco> yes
<donnybrasco> yesterday
<hackerx> you have to manually install kde if thats what you want
<donnybrasco> how so?
<hackerx> just a sec. I ll get you the commands
<donnybrasco> it booted into kde first, then after I set it up it switched to gnome
<Watson516> if you already have kde installed, you can select to boot to it in the login window
<Watson516> if not, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hackerx> http://abz89.wordpress.com/2009/04/27/simple-how-to-install-kde-4x-on-ubuntu-904/
<hackerx> try that web site it will give you the directions
<donnybrasco> thanks
<Watson516> so, does anybody know how to get dual monitors working (extended, not mirrored) within Kubuntu if the KRandRTray doesn't open? And any ideas why it doesn't open?
<Watson516> well, I got the display manager open but it doesn't appear to allow me to extend my desktop...any ideas?
<TheDarkFreak> hey, does anybody know how to set the default monitor refresh rate in Kubuntu?
<Watson516> TheDarkFreak: Applications > System > Screen Resize & Rotate (KRandRTray)
<TheDarkFreak> oh, the option is in that?
<TheDarkFreak> I hvaen't seen a way to set a rate to default
<TheDarkFreak> I've seen how to change it
<sledge> :D/-<
<TheDarkFreak> how do you set a setting to default again?
<TheDarkFreak> Hydrogen?
<TheDarkFreak> that doesn't happen to be hydrogen of the neocodex forums, does it?
<ejam> somebody know how to make works fine the intel video GM965/GL960 ?
<ejam> in ubuntu 9.04 crash or its to slow
<ejam> i update the kernel to 2.6.30 but its the same
<genii> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<nique> hello, i need help setting a static ip on my kubuntu box
<nique> i have two ethernet ports. one is for the internet and the other is for my local network. i want to internet share. anyone help pls?
<genii> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nique> genii: i'd like to use the gui/plasma interface if possible. i'm on the latest kde (4.3, i think). i'm setting this box up for my sister and i want it to be "intuitive" for her. she's not that good with computers.
<jorge_> list #gay
<genii> nique: I'm not up on 4.X, I'm still running 3.5.10
<nique> genii: ah. well, thanks anyway. going to go chech google again
<alvise> hello i need some help
<alvise> \help
<genii> alvise: Best to just state your problem/question and see if any takers
<alvise> opening certain page in Konqueror i receive this message: ns plugin viewer crashed and caused the signal 11 SIGSEGV - how can i solve this?
<alvise> i think this is a problem about adobe flash player
<alvise> now i just removed the flash player plugin and the message does not appear anymore, BUT the pages does not load the same!
<alvise> someone say to load a previous version of the plugin, but i don't know how to
<alvise> can you help?
<clintbuntu> If I messed up the bar at the bottom of the screen in KDE, is there an easy way to return it to default?
<genii> alvise: It's nearly 1am in my timezone and I'm preparing for sleep, so at this time no, unfortunately.
<mostafa_> when I want to restart or shutdown the system won't do that and turn all the things off but wait by this word "Will now restart" in the black text mode but nothing happens unless I press alt+ctrl+del and then it says "stopping all md devices" then restarts
<alvise> genii: thank you anyway
<clintbuntu> There are alot of people here for this room to be this quiet
<genii> clintbuntu: Most of the helpers are in timezones where it's the middle of the night or so :)
<mostafa_> clintbuntu: you mean task bar?
<lu6cifer> My system tray and digital clock are screwed up on the panel--they're oversized for some reason...how do I resize them?
<mostafa_> plasma tools?
<mostafa_> lu6cifer: if you restart your system does it happen again?
<lu6cifer> I restarted X
<lu6cifer> it was the same
<lu6cifer> I think I misclicked or something. Also, when I minimize applications, they don't show up on the panel
<mostafa_> add a clock manually to your system tray
<mostafa_> is it normal or abnormal?
<lu6cifer> well, I right clicked the panel and added a clock through "add widgets"
<lu6cifer> it was still oversized
<mostafa_> It happens for me some time but I think when I reboot my system It corrects
<lu6cifer> K..I'll try that
<mostafa_> and I think if you can add another bar and its components manually it would be correct
<clint_> Quick Question - If I messed up the bar at the bottom of KDE, is there an easy way to return it to default?
<maxiras> Hola
<mostafa_> clint_: I think you must return it to default manually ?
<clint_> ok, hmm, first day on KDE. Not sure what default was, just know that this doesn't look right anymore
<RigCalleja> Anyone: Hi all. I'm using KDE 4.3. Is there a plasmoid to display CPU frequency?
<clint_> thanks though
<tatan> dfg
<mostafa_> RigCalleja: we have cpu usage monitor :D
<donnybrasco> hi - is there any way to temporarily grant root priviledges?
<mostafa_> clint_: it is easy just click on plasma icon then "add widget"
<maxiras> Hola, alguien me puede decir como entrar al Konversation en español
<RigCalleja> mostafa:  Thanks. I've already tried System Monitor - CPU plasmoid but it doesn't display CPU frequency :(
<mostafa_> RigCalleja: use bubblemon it helps bro;)
<clint__> I think I figured it out. I apparently had deleted the task manager
<mostafa_> clint_: K add it then bro :D
<clint__> yeah, I did. Looks normal again. Thanks
<mostafa_> clint_: happy to hear that ;)
<RigCalleja> mostafa: cool! thanks
<mostafa_> RigCalleja: ;)
<donnybrasco> I'm trying to edit my xorg.conf file, but it says I don't have permission
<donnybrasco> can anyone help?
<_gtt_> alt+f2, konsole, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<donnybrasco> there's no way to do it graphically?
<_gtt_> alt-f2, kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<donnybrasco> thanks
<_gtt_> yw
<maxiras> 	
<maxiras> Hi, I like that this Konversation in Spanish?
<maxiras> 	
<maxiras> Hi, I like that this Konversation in Spanish?
<maxiras> 	
<maxiras> Hi, I like that this Konversation in Spanish?
<aslan> pp how to set transparent windows ? i love those
<_gtt_> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<_gtt_> !es maxiras
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es maxiras
<maxiras> u_u
<maxiras> 	
<maxiras> Do not know the link for the Spanish anyone, I need to get me out a doubt
<maxiras> Do not know the link for the Spanish anyone, I need to get me out a doubt
<Breetai> Hey all, I am running Jaunty with the kde 4.3 ppa. How do I get a transparent taskbar?
<sndv> can anyone help me get my sound to work?
<sndv> the sound card has been detected and when i tested it, it works but i cant hear when i play audio~_~
<maxiras> How to change the link to the chat room in Spanish
<maxiras> How to change the link to the chat room in Spanish
<maxiras> How to change the link to the chat room in Spanish
<bpa> #ping iamherman
<bpa> #ping bpa
<maxiras> How to change the link to the chat room in Spanish
<maxiras> How to change the link to the chat room in Spanish
<mostafa_> maxiras: click on "join"
<mostafa_> maxiras: then in add channel for example type "#ubuntu+1"
<mostafa_> maxiras: wish you help
<prasad> Hey can anyone tell me how to change mouse setting on Kubuntu 9.04. I want to check the click properties. iwant my folder to open on double click and not single click which is default
<kabith> hi
<kabith> anyone here?
<prasad> anyone ol?
<mostafa_> prasad: go to system settings -> keyboard & mouse
<mostafa_> then click on mouse tab
<mostafa_> then choose Double-click to open ......
<alexshenoy> hello all
<alexshenoy> does anybody know where i can find packages for python-kde4:4.3
<alexshenoy> i thought they would be in backports, but they are not
<royaflash> hi
<tsimpson> alexshenoy: see the topic
<alexshenoy> tsimpson: i have 4.3 installed and upgraded from 4.2.4 but python-kde4 isnt 4.3 its 4.2.4 and im confused
<alexshenoy> b/c i figured it would have been updated with all the other packages. so i figured maybe i did something wrong
<alexshenoy> or the packages weren't in backports
<tsimpson> the package python-kde4 should be in deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<tsimpson> I can see it in the repo
<alexshenoy> tsimpson: with version 4.3?
<tsimpson> yes
<alexshenoy> hurm
<alexshenoy> okay. well then i did something wrong. or something is messed up
<tsimpson> apparently published at 06-Aug-2009 12:36am
<terrordrone> where is ubuntu channel ?
<tsimpson> terrordrone: #ubuntu (where else)
<terrordrone> thanks man
<tsimpson> alexshenoy: see what "apt-cache policy python-kde4" says is available/installed (you can do it in the GUI, but it's quicker in konsole)
<alexshenoy> okay it says 4.3 is available, but 4.2.4 is installed
<alexshenoy> but when i do an upgrade it doesn't show up as an option
<alexshenoy> or in package kit as either
<tsimpson> it should, try with apt-get: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alexshenoy> okay. i just removed it and its dependencies and reinstalled and now it looks to be working
<tsimpson> kpackagekit is a bit of a misery to me sometimes, and people thought adept was bad
<alexshenoy> i prefer adept
<alexshenoy> i find myself just using cli these days
<tsimpson> adept was never completed, and the maintainer moved on a while ago. so we needed to find _something_
<maxiras> hi
<alexshenoy> right. i just thing kpackagekit isn't complete yet
<tsimpson> neither was adept
<tsimpson> at first, adept was even worse
<maxiras> Hello, Can I change room?
<jussi01> maxiras: just type: /join #nameofchannel
<maxiras> And for a room in Spanish?
<alexshenoy> tsimpson: okay the newest packages are installed but my root problem is still there. my python kde programs are not working.
<alexshenoy> maybe its a qt issue
<alexshenoy> yes it was
<alexshenoy> thank you very much for you help tsimpson. i really appreciate it.
<tsimpson> :)
<maxiras> And for a room in Spanish?
<tsimpson> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<greg_universe> who
<mornat> saludos a todos
<mornat> que hacen...???
<newlinuser> hello everybody
<vistakiller> hi
<vistakiller> i have problem with microblogging plasmoid
<vistakiller> they dont show friend anymore
<vistakiller> in kde 4.3
<sunonet> is anybody here using kde 4.3, I want to ask a question
<vistakiller> i use kde 4.3
<vistakiller> sunonet
<sunonet> oh, can you please verify this problem
<sunonet> open up dolphin
<vistakiller> ok
<vistakiller> next?
<sunonet> abuse the keyboard, like holding Ctrl+I  (showing/hiding the filter bar)
<sunonet> see if dolphin stops responding to keyboard input
<tsimpson> that's more likely a Qt issue
<sunonet> it's been bugging me since 4.2
<vistakiller> xm i can weite to the bar
<sunonet> if it's not fixed, ok
<tsimpson> sunonet: as I said, it's most likely an issue with Qt, which KDE is build on. have you reported the bug to KDE or launchpad?
<sunonet> I haven't , because I'm not sure this problem can be reproduced. And I don't know how to report bugs, really.
<tsimpson> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Mamarok> but it would be better to report it to https://bugs.kde.org, as this is most likely a Qt problem
<vistakiller> i have this bug with kde 4.3
<vistakiller> http://osdir.com/ml/kde-bugs-dist/2009-08/msg01103.html
<vistakiller> i will report and to launchpad i think..
<tsimpson> reporting it to LP let's us get more info, then send upstream
<tsimpson> besides, KDE are not responsible for Qt
<Mamarok> tsimpson: well, I don't see bugs coming upstream that often, so reporting it upstream is much better, if it is a packaging issue, we send it downstream :)
<tsimpson> Mamarok: all the more reason to report to LP first :)
<Mamarok> and it's quite easy to do: https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=dolphin (in this case, else replace the product name)
<Mamarok> tsimpson: if you think so... If I weren't subscribed to the Amarok bugs in Launchpad, I would never ever see something coming upstream TBH
<Mamarok> even if that has improved lately
<tsimpson> Mamarok: I know we send reports upstream, as LP emails me about it :p
<tsimpson> we could do better though, just man-power issues
<Mamarok> yep, same on our side
<kumar> Hi, I'm trying to update to Opera 10 beta. I read in the docs that I just need to add the opera .deb repository and just upgrade
<kumar> Which one should I choose here? http://deb.opera.com/
<tsimpson> use lenny: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera-beta/ lenny non-free
<kumar> thanks!
<asdzxcman> anyone managed to compile fglrx-kernel-source under Karmic?
<tash> hello all; seeking a quick J2ME tutorial
<kroson> hi people
<kroson> im having a problem here with my mobile phone and kubuntu
<sebastian> hi german people here?
<kroson> it cant detect the device as a mass storage device
<kroson> only as a modem
<kroson> previously at ubuntu it worked
<kroson> is there anything missing?
<yovan> hello
<sebastian> sombody fron germany here?
<yovan> Hi everyone
<yovan> i've just installed kubuntu and testing it
<yovan> Can anybody tell me how to install complete packages for a software
<yovan> example i'm trying to install eclipse
<yovan> No body to help
<llutz> !de | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sebastian> ok i think i can speak a little bit english
<yovan> Can you help me out sebastian?
<yovan> Please, if you have a clue....
<sebastian> why out. what want you to do?
<kroson> what do you mean with "complete packages for a software"?
<llutz> yovan: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<kroson> sudo apt-get update
<kroson> and sudo apt-get install eclipse
<combo> hello, because wine doesn't work for me perfectly I want to know how to run Windows OS under Linux? is there any virtual machine or something?
<yovan> thanks...but this was an example...i would like to know haow you do it by using the graphical mode
<yovan> like add remove in ubuntu ...i think
<llutz> combo: virtualbox, vmware, xen...
<combo> llutz: kk , thx
<theadmin> combo: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<tsimpson> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<theadmin> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<combo> theadmin: thx a lot, it's installing now :)
<kroson> can anybody help me with my question? about the mobile phone?
<kroson> its detected as mass storage device at ubuntu, but not in kubuntu
<kroson> what may be the problem?
<theadmin> kroson, you might need some plugin...
<combo> theadmin: btw. is this VirtualBox a freeware version / ? :)
<theadmin> combo, it's totally free to use.
<combo> theadmin: cuz i heard that vmware is shareware ;/
<combo> theadmin: kk :)
<combo> theadmin: thanks a lot one more time
<kroson> theadmin: but which one? :S
<theadmin> kroson, well, i myself am not very good in linux, so i dunno
<mchk0123> hi everybody
<mchk0123> i've got a stupid question about daemon and kde ...
<theadmin> mchk0123, ask away
<mchk0123> is there any GUI for KDE to deal with Linux daemon startup
<mchk0123> I found no infos in Kubuntu website about it
<mchk0123> I mean, you know ftpd, nntpd, apache, autostart daemons
<theadmin> mvhk0123, there was something. Somewhere in settings
<mchk0123> theadmin, ... you think under KDE Config Control Panels, there is something
<theadmin> mvhk0123, there is something like that in system settings->Advanced->Service Manager. Is that it?
<mchk0123> not completly, this one deal only with KDE daemons, not pure Linux ones
<theadmin> mchk0123, ah, got it... Then i don't know, sorry
<mchk0123> for example to restart apache I can type a command like /etc/init.d/apache restart
<theadmin> Guess you can only do it via Konsole then
<mchk0123> really ?, ok ...
<theadmin> maybe there is some GUI
<theadmin> I'll try to google around
<mchk0123> all the way, a GUI is only a help, not a critical feature
<mchk0123> google -> I spend some time, find nothing for KDE
<mchk0123> but Gnome has something included in Yast
<theadmin> ...it brings up Daemon Tools :D not anything even close.
<mchk0123> arg Deamon Tools, is a CDROM faker for Windows XP
<theadmin> Yeah
<mchk0123> nevermind, to keep going on this problem
<mchk0123> *don't
<mchk0123> perhaps I will personnaly make a Qt/KDE GUI for this, I have some experience on it
<mchk0123> and it's doesn't seems to be too complicated
<theadmin> yeah, technically, it's a press button->execute command in shell thing
<mchk0123> + scan & parse file to retreive configurated deamon list
<mchk0123> the must difficult part will be icon making ;-)
<theadmin> =D why not making a text-only gui :D
<mchk0123> sure, a text-only gui, but in BW for handling all kind only Linux consoles
<mchk0123> ok, I stop
<theadmin> whatever :D we've sorta went off topic, started talking about programing
<mchk0123> bye
<pilar> hola, alguien que hable español?
<theadmin> pilar, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=49.0
<pilar> theadmin:  gracias :)
<homy> Which is the default/recommended program for looking at images? I messed up my file type associations and don't know which program normally opens jpg or png images (just for simple viewing when opening from dolphin).
<homy> Is it gwenview or okular?
<theadmin> GwenView by default.
<homy> theadmin: ok, thanks!
<homy> or even better: is there a way to reset all file type associations to kubuntus defaults? The "Defaults" and "Reset" buttons in the corresponding systemsettings module are greyed out.
<theadmin> They are this way. You might want to enter admin mode or something, there is some button for this somewhere, i think.
<theadmin> Hm
<theadmin> No, that is not in KDE... There must be some way, right?... I dunno then
<bsaser> i want to boot a cd  help me pleas __
<m0u5e> is there a way to make it so that my widgets only appear in dashboard mode?
<theadmin> m0u5e why would you need that. Your desktop will then be empty, since everything on it are widgets.
<m0u5e> i like my wallpaper? its kinda annoying that i see things in the background
<theadmin> bsaser, just insert your boot CD when booting. Also, set CD as primary boot in bios (usually, you can access bios by pressing del, escape, f2 or something like that when booting)
<homy> theadmin: even if I start systemsettings with "kdesudo systemsettings" the "Defaults" and "Reset" buttons are greyed out.
<m0u5e> theadmin: so do you know of a way to do it? :)
<Mamarok> m0u5e: then make another activity without widgets
<theadmin> m0u5e, that is a good idea :D... but otherwise i dunno
<Mamarok> and add the activity swithcher widget to the panel
<Mamarok> -h
<theadmin> Mamarok: -h?
<Mamarok> theadmin: I made a typo :)
<Mamarok> swithcher
<homy> m0u5e: it is possible to have a different set of widgets on the dashboard and the desktop - this is probably what you want.
<kroson> hi again
<kroson> does ubuntu or kubuntu do kernel upgrades by default?
<kroson> with update managers?
<kroson> or just with dist-upgrade?
<m0u5e> homy: well i want them all to be on my desktop, just not visible unless i toggle them
<homy> m0u5e: to configure that, select zoom out in the cashew and then select "configure plasma"
<homy> The you can zoom back in on your current activity.
<homy> m0u5e: just put all your widgets on your dashboard then and leave your desktop empty, you'll have your desired behavior then.
<m0u5e> homy: huh, i'll take a look at it... sorry im not too familiar with how activities work yet :(
<homy> m0u5e: you don't need activies for that.
<homy> m0u5e: Just click "zoom out" in the cashew. Then, at the top left, choose "Configure plasma" and select separate dashboard thingy. Then, zoom in by clicking the zoom in button in the bottom left of the desktop
<m0u5e> homy: sorry i'm a little lost, so what I would like is for my widgets to be hidden unless "toggled" by a shortcut key, kinda like how the widgets come to the front when you press ctrl+f12
<m0u5e> homy: i don't see a "configure plasma" button on the top left?
<homy> m0u5e: yeah, you just add all your widgets to the dashboard which will only be shown with ctrl-f12 and leave your desktop empty.
<homy> m0u5e: did you zoom out using the cashew?
<m0u5e> homy: OH, you're asking me to add it while zoomed out, and so it wont actually show up unless i hit ctrl+f12?
<homy> m0u5e: yeah, first you have to configure that. To do that, you have to be zoomed out.
<homy> So, select zoom out in the cashew and choose "configure plasma"
<homy> then, choose "separate dashboard"
<homy> then, zoom back in on your desktop using the zoom in button.
<m0u5e> okay the only options i have while zoomed out are "add widgets" "add activity" "zoom in" zoom out" "plasma workplace" and "folder view settings"
<homy> m0u5e: oh, do you still have kde 4.2?
<m0u5e> no kde 4.3 :X
<homy> m0u5e: I'll do a screenshot for you.
<m0u5e> its kinda weird though, since i have it installed with gnome, not everything is working like it should...
<theadmin> by the way, Kubuntu works incredibly slow when i zoom out. What could cause that.
<m0u5e> theadmin: me too
<m0u5e> homy: i'm probably going to do a fresh install in the near future, maybe ill try it again when i have a clean install :D
<homy> m0u5e: http://imagebin.ca/view/OGR_4TY.html
<kaddi> hi, is there anyone familiar with widgets and kubuntu who might help me? (I'm typing the question right now)
<m0u5e> homy: yeah that thing doesnt appear for me :X
<m0u5e> oh btw, is there a way to configure the kicker for an "icon" view? rather than an icon with the name of my running app?
<homy> m0u5e: oh! maybe the keyboard shortcut "Alt-C" works for you?
<m0u5e> homy it unfortunately does not :(
 * Mamarok waits for kaddi's question
<homy> m0u5e: are you sure you have kde 4.3?
<kaddi> I'm using the widget fancytasks and i would like to change the background, I wrote to the author who told me to modify fancytasks.svg by exporting the relevant item from inkscape, modify it in gimp and reimport it. I did that, and replaced the old fancytasks.svg with the modified one. I restarted the x-server but I still get the old background and not the modified one I wanted to use
<kaddi> I am a total noob at graphics and at widgets, so I assume I missed a step somewhere, but I don't know which one
<Mamarok> kaddi: where does fancytasks come from, kde-apps.org? I never heard of
<m0u5e> yeah... i used the ppa from here http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<kaddi> Mamarok kde-look.org
<m0u5e> theres like a bunch of packages that kinda got messed up though, so i wouldn't be surprised if it's not a complete installation
<Mamarok> kaddi: well, then you should check in the KDE techbase for more information, as these are third party applications. Or you ask the author again
<Mamarok> http://techbase.kde.org
<m0u5e> homy: like i said, i'm going to try a clean installation when i have more time :)
<homy> hm I also used that ppa.
<m0u5e> i'm finding i rather like 4.3 so far though, i tried kde back when it was 4.0... wasn't very happy and went back to gnome :(
<m0u5e> homy: oh wait lulz, i have 63 packages that were held back...
<m0u5e> homy: sudo aptitude full-upgrading now :(
<theadmin> m0u5e, i've tried 3.5 first XD and was rather happy with it
<Mamarok> m0u5e: 4.0 was never intended for users, it was a developer snapshot...
<m0u5e> Mamarok: yeah, i read that after i already tried it... so i figured i'd wait a whiel and come back
<homy> m0u5e: maybe it'll work then :)
<m0u5e> i'm hoping :)
<francisco_t> anybody use kubuntu kde4 with a non-english language??
<sebbar> hi, still no kde after installing kde 4.3, any suggestions? I already tried dpkg --configure -a
<Mamarok> francisco_t: you might ask in the language channel then
<Mamarok> francisco_t: what language in particular?
<m0u5e> i really dont have a preference between gnome or kde really... whichever one is more stable and less bugs is the one i'll use... but lately, it seems things don't just work as i need them to
<francisco_t> Mamarok: it's to confirm a bug with traslation
<Mamarok> sebbar: are you sure you have all the packages, nothing held back?
<m0u5e> (in gnome)
<theadmin> sebbar, what do you mean? Have you used "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" or "sudo apt-get install kde"?
<Mamarok> m0u5e: please stay on topic, support only here
<m0u5e> Mamarok: sorry
<m0u5e> so yeah, anyone know if there is a way to make the kicker show only app icons no names?
<Mamarok> sebbar: are you still here?
<sebbar> Mamarok: I just did a full upgrade as described on kubuntu.org
<homy> m0u5e: do you mean the task manager widget?
<homy> what is kicker?
<Mamarok> sebbar: well, do you have packages held back or not?
<m0u5e> homy: the panel?
<sebbar> Mamarok: nope
<Mamarok> m0u5e: no, kicker is the menu, not thze panel
<m0u5e> Mamarok: oh, okay. the panel then :X
<homy> Mamarok: isn't the menu kickoff?
<Mamarok> sebbar: try moving your old ~/.kde/ and start again
<Mamarok> right, but kicker is certainly *not* the panel
<sebbar> Mamarok: will try, tnx
<homy> m0u5e: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159480
<homy> Mamarok: maybe kicker was the old kde3 panel?
<homy> m0u5e: it seems that feature doesn't exist.
<m0u5e> homy: darn :(
<m0u5e> i would really be content I could just remove the app title and leave the icon lol
<m0u5e> does anyone know a quick fix for making gtk applications look better in kde?
<Mamarok> use Qt-curve?
<homy> m0u5e: in systemsettings->Appearance->Gtk select Qt-Curve
<Mamarok> I am off for now, cu later
<m0u5e> homy: i dont see an option for GTK
<homy> m0u5e: oh, well, then just instal the package "gtk2-engines-qtcurve" (if your update is already finished)
<m0u5e> homy: hmm okay i'm going to restart now, thx for all the help :)
<kaddour> est ce qu'il ya quelqu'un qui parle en francais
<kaddour> et au
<llutz> !fr | kaddour
<ubottu> kaddour: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kaddour> bon soir
<kaddour> j'ai conmmancé a utiliser
<kaddour> ubuntu , kubuntu , huntu server
<kaddour> sa fait
<kaddour> 06mois
<Walzmyn> how do ya add apps to the quicklauncher? it's different than it was in 3.5
<kaddour> chaque
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: you mean to the taskbar at the bottom?
<kaddour> est sais vraimon extra
<Walzmyn> no, I specifically added the quicklauncher plasmoid
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: it's on a panel, but t's the plasmoid
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: hold one sec
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: if you right click, you get an "add icon" option, but it just takes you to a file chooser dialog, not the menu to pick an ap like it used to
<Walzmyn> /s/ap/app
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: Walzmyn you can add the app via going to /usr/bin
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: what do i do there?
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: select the name of the app you want to launch
<homy> shadeslayer: just drag an application from the k-menu to the quickaccess plasmoid
<shadeslayer> homy: i think you mean Walzmyn
<homy> yes, I do.
<Walzmyn> the dialog won't let you see anything other than .desktop files
<homy> Walzmyn: : just drag an application from the k-menu to the quickaccess plasmoid
<Walzmyn> aight, homy, that worked
<juan_> Hello How are you?
<Walzmyn> that's a bit cumbersome though. I liked the old way where it pulled up the menu for ya
<juan_> I need people to speak in private that want to request me ,please there are something?
<shadeslayer> !pm > juan_
<ubottu> juan_, please see my private message
<Guest73739> hey :) how can i get gnome ? (want kde + gnome ^^
<stevepearce> Guest73739: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop in a terminal will do that
<stevepearce> or sudo tasksel, then select Ubuntu Desktop
<Guest73739> thx :))
<Guest73739> :D
<mchk0123> hello everybody
<stevepearce> hello mchk0123
<mchk0123> does anybody already succeded in compiling ksysv under jaunty ?
<cuznt> pls what is ksysv?
<mchk0123> i do that because i miss to find the binary for 9.04
<mchk0123> sorry, ksysv in package kdeadmin, this is normaly the default GUI for runlevel daemons admin
<kennethaar> Hi. Where do I enable Google gadgets in plasma widgets dialogue box? I can only see KDE-look.org plasmoids. But I would like to see google gadget too like in this picture: http://polishlinux.org/reviews/kde_4_3/full/r949375-google2.jpg (I have KDE 4.3 final, kubuntu 9.04)
<shadeslayer> kennethaar: type ggl-qt in krunner
<mchk0123> bye
<Third3ye> So I tried booting the Kubuntu 9.04 CD, installer and live CD, graphic safemode, noapic, etc, and everytime it either just freezes 80% or 85% while in the boot loader or the screen starts flickering and then it 's just black
<Third3ye> Any ideas?
<Wuk_> Third3ye: have you tried with acpi=off
<Third3ye> Wuk_: Yeah
<kennethaar_> shadeslayer: Hm. This worked. sort of but not as an integrated part of plasma.
<shadeslayer> kennethaar_: ??
<shadeslayer> kennethaar_: oh the google gadgets?
<kennethaar_> shadeslayer: yeah :-)
<shadeslayer> kennethaar_: yeah,i know.... i couldnt figure out how to use it with plasma either
<TaMonKein> Hey, anyone know if i can install KDE 4.3 on Kubuntu 8.10?
<shadeslayer> TaMonKein: nope
<waltzingalong> TaMonKein: you could but there are no kubuntu packages for it
<waltzingalong> TaMonKein: so like shadeslayer typed, no
<shadeslayer> TaMonKein: project neon is your best shot
<TaMonKein> ok
<TaMonKein> www.neon-project.org?
<shadeslayer> TaMonKein: http://tinyurl.com/568eoq
<Freddy2> hi
<shadeslayer> Freddy2: hey
<Freddy2> how can i set the PGP key for deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main ? (i want to update kde to 4.2.4)
<waltzingalong> Freddy2: follow the instructions on the ppa page?
<Freddy2> hmm let me search for them
<waltzingalong> Freddy2: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3 instructions there for adding gpg key
<Freddy2> i see.. on 4.2.4 page there were no instructions hehe
<Freddy2> thx
<shadeslayer> TaMonKein: the link i posted above was for jaunty,replace ' jaunty ' in the ppa line with intrepid.... and then install kde-nightly
<shadeslayer> TaMonKein: the nightly packages dont have alot of things like ktorrent etc , so you will have to compile them yourself
<TaMonKein> shadeslayer: Okey, thanks. I do understand that much.
<TaMonKein> Well i need just the desktop and maybe amarok nothing more.
<TaMonKein> As i dont like the KDE 4.1 taskbar icons
<shadeslayer> TaMonKein: for amarok,youll need amarok-nightly in the same repo
<TaMonKein> ok
<TaMonKein> Well anyway, not going to do it today as i have only gprs connection at the moment, but will add the repository. :)
<floown> hello
<shadeslayer> TaMonKein: the official channel for neon is #amarok.neon
<shadeslayer> !neon | TaMonKein
<vikb> Hi... How to get the iPhone sdk environment working on Kubuntu?
<ubottu> TaMonKein: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<floown> does exist a skyn that makes look Windows XP like a KDE 4 ?
<TaMonKein> shadeslayer: Does the Project neon repository need PGP key?
<shadeslayer> TaMonKein: yep
<waltzingalong> TaMonKein: none of them _need_ it but recommended to add it
<TaMonKein> waltzingalong: Well i've never been able to use launchpad repositories w/o the pgp keys
<waltzingalong> floown: kubuntu
<waltzingalong> :d
<floown> waltzingalong: ^^
<floown> I have found this old skin http://havocki.deviantart.com/art/KDE-XP-40544902
<waltzingalong> floown: actually you can install kde on windows and you can launch plasma and so on
<floown> oh, and the windows application have the same Kubuntu look ?
<floown> +s
<waltzingalong> floown: no, tis not the same as a windows theme
<TaMonKein> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu/dists/interpid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Freddy2> anyway, why every new version network-manager has problems with static ip based configurations? i mean, shouldn't it be more or less a simple frontend?
<TaMonKein> ah, my bad wrote interpid instead of intrepid :P
<Freddy2> then you have to uninstall and edit manually "interfaces", again
<waltzingalong> Freddy2: although with kde4.3 'knetworkmanager' should be used in place of the network manager plasmoid
<Freddy2> there it works fine?
<waltzingalong> Freddy2: my setup is no doubt different than yours but give it a try
<gerardo> someone knows where get help in spanish?
<Freddy2> i think i'll wait until 9.10 to fully upgrade
<waltzingalong> Freddy2: which kde are you running now?
<Freddy2> in this machine? i'm just updating jaunty to 4.2.4
<waltzingalong> !es | gerardo
<ubottu> gerardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Freddy2> here i've seen a few unexpected errors, in 4.2.0, in just.. 30 minutes
<Freddy2> time to reboot
<serkamil> Hello everybody ...
<waltzingalong> serkamil: greetings
<Caliostro> Hi all
<Caliostro> I have a BIG problem with my multimedia keyboard. Some buttons are missing in config (cheked with 'xev'). So, how to add new buttons and assign them? Appreciate for any help :)
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Caliostro> I have a BIG problem with my multimedia keyboard. Some buttons are missing in config (cheked with 'xev'). So, how to add new buttons and assign them? Appreciate for any help;)
<Caliostro> Hi, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Caliostro , I've had that problem ever since i switched to Linux , very few KB specialty keys are recognized. The volume and mute keys work , but that's about it.
<serkamil> I thing I found bug in kde, and want to report it correctly. Where I have to do it? In bugs.kde.org or bugs.launchpad.net (because I use Kubuntu)?
<BluesKaj> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rcm> Hi, I just upgraded to KDE 4.3, and I remen
<rcm> Hi, I just upgraded to KDE 4.3, and I remembered the old metabar of konqueror, where you could select which program would you like to open a file without open the right-click menu
<rcm> does exist something like that for dolphin???
<Caliostro> BluesKaj, I've almost 20 keys wich work properly (player options, volume, browser navigation, etc.), but I need other 3 keys on my keyboard. They're very comfortable and accessible :)
<BluesKaj> rcm, you can set konq up to act as a file manager in konqueror/settings/configure
<Pliskin> BluesKaj : but the metabar is unusable, now, isn't it ?
<rcm> yeah, I know that, but I do like dolphin, I'm just thinking if anyone made an application for do that in dolphin
<serkamil> rcm, try find this option in system settings > file associations
<BluesKaj> Caliostro, that's excellent , my KB didn't even do that in windows :)
<ubuntu> menudo pt
<BluesKaj> Pliskin, metabar?
<Caliostro> http://gygcomputer.com/imagenes/GENIUS%20KB-29E%20CALCULATOR.jpg - three oval buttons on the left doesn't work :(
<rcm> so, there is no way to set up that functonality on dolphin, right?
<vals_kubuntu> hello all. I'm not exactly a linux newbie, but I'm quite stymied by the kubuntu 9.04 install process. I'm trying to install the thing on this laptop, but as soon as the installer goes past the keyboard selection, right after the progress dialog about checking partitions and file system, nothing happens
<Caliostro> Mb, someone have experience in assignign new keys in the kubuntu? I know keycodes of this buttons...
<vals_kubuntu> this is the point where the partition manager should come up, I assume, but for some reason it does NOT come up. I can see the partman and parted_server running in the background, but the actual UI window that should come up does not appear. I can cancel the installation process, of course, but this is not exactly what I want to do
<vals_kubuntu> so I googled around and I found a number of launchpad bugs that seem to apply to this version of the installer, most of them fixed for future releases. the question is: is there a way to upgrade THIS installer, or do I have to burn a new image to get the stupid thing to install?
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version, vals_kubuntu?
<tango_> BluesKaj, 9.04 (that's me, that computer just shut down because of overheating)
<tango_> BluesKaj, I'm honestly tempted to drop the thing 'til 9.10
<BluesKaj> oh sry , i scrolled up and saw 9.04...ok give it some airspace underneath
<Caliostro> BluesKaj, I've changed windows xp on kubuntu recently, so I need to set up all better than it was in windows for sure :)
<tango_> BluesKaj, yeah I know, don't worry about the overheat thing 8-) I'm more concerned about the install, honestly
<BluesKaj> I'm running 9.10 , and it's quite stable ..some plasma crashes which recover quickly
<tango_> BluesKaj, so I should just give up on 9.04?
<Caliostro> BluesKaj, 9.10 is beta?
<Mamarok> Caliostro: aplha 3 for now
<x3cion> Hai! I'm trying to connect with amarok to ampache, both pc's running kubuntu karmic. I always get some kind of error "Login Failed version too old"... why? :(
<Mamarok> alpha even
<BluesKaj> tango https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<waltzingalong> x3cion: #kubuntu+1 for karmic
<Mamarok> x3cion: you should ask in #amarok, that is too specific
<x3cion> ty
<tango_> I guess my gf will have to wait until christmas then for her windows to linux migration
<waltzingalong> ok
<tango_> but honestly, I'm quite perplexed by the state of the kubuntu installer in 9.04
<waltzingalong> Caliostro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<waltzingalong> tango_: yeah one wonders what is different considering the installer has worked fine in other setups
<BluesKaj> BBL ..
<tango_> waltzingalong, I think I managed to trigger the two or three bugs the partition manager had
<waltzingalong> :D tango_ congratulations on that
<tango_> waltzingalong, the problems are not with the installer per se, actually, they are with partman & co
<tango_> waltzingalong, however, I expected a sudo aptitude update to provide new packages
<tango_> waltzingalong, and instead neither ubiquity nor partman were updated
<Caliostro> waltzingalong, thx a lot!!!
<waltzingalong> tango_: installing from the dvd? desktop cd? alternate cd?
<tango_> waltzingalong, desktop cd / amd64
<tango_> waltzingalong, I should have known it would have been problematic given the OTHER bugs the cd had, on the live system
<tango_> waltzingalong, things such as kwalletd not being launched and thus knetworkmanager failing, or no way to find and mount nfs or smb
<waltzingalong> tango_: as in the media has defects? or which problems while in the live session?
<tango_> waltzingalong, known bugs of the live session in the desktop cd for kubuntu 9.04
<eMyller> hey, i just wrote a post in my blog, about Kate
<eMyller> http://emyller.net/blog/2009/08/pate-kate-and-kubuntu-kde-4/
<eMyller> might be useful :)
<lubyou> im having some issues with pulseaudio. padevchoser always gives me 'connection refused'. pulseaudio runs as my user and the pulse-cookie file has the correct permissions. any idea?
<waltzingalong> lubyou: add the user accounts to the pulse audio groups? though i was under the impression that kubuntu 9.04 does not need to use pulse
<lubyou> im in pulse, pulse-access and pulse-rt.
<lubyou> and i want to use pulse because i have a firewire soundcard which uses jackd
<Caliostro> waltzingalong, thx again. You're the genius  ;)
<lubyou> waltzingalong http://dpaste.com/77296/ output from pulseaudio
<waltzingalong> Caliostro: ha, i just linked to the wiki pages :)
<waltzingalong> though i guess 'being a genius' sometimes just means knowing where to look ?
<Caliostro> I was trying to find those pages a few hours :)
<Bluedeep> Hello
<Bluedeep> I've upgrade to kde 4.3
<waltzingalong> Bluedeep: congrats
<waltzingalong> lubyou: do not know. http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup or #pulseaudio
<waltzingalong> Caliostro: apparently google was nicer to me then :)
<lubyou> waltzingalong mkay, thanks anyway
<Caliostro> It works now... but now I need to solve problem in qt :)
<Bluedeep> But i don't understand why under kde system setting I haven't Air Style
<waltzingalong> Bluedeep: which language is your kde set to display?
<Bluedeep> Italian
<waltzingalong> Bluedeep: so does aria appear in the list ?
<Bluedeep> no
<Bluedeep> it isn't on the list
<Bluedeep> I've only desktop theme air
<Bluedeep> But under kde system setting style, there is now Oxygen
<waltzingalong> Bluedeep: oh! yeah there is now the 'air' desktop theme but afaik there is no 'air' widget style
<martijn81> do all widgets from apple work under kde4.3?
<waltzingalong> martijn81: do any?
<martijn81> waltzingalong: not that i see currently
<martijn81> it just does not get added anymore
<EagleScreen> can I find and install the kwin theme of OpenSuse in Kubuntu?
<martijn81> EagleScreen: probably, but you need to know the settings first
<draik> shadeslayer: I did as you suggested and it failed. I had to reboot. Would you like me to give you the results of 'sudo dhclient'?
<shadeslayer> draik: sure..pastebin the output
<draik> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/m4a9acaf8
<shadeslayer> draik: looks like it isnt renewing the address...cant help you further,theres definitely a problem with the connection though
<shadeslayer> draik: http://pastebin.com/m301469fe
<draik_> shadeslayer: So I just had to restart again. I didn't get anything after posting my pastebin. Did you get my pastebin?
<shadeslayer> draik_: yes
<shadeslayer> draik_: did you get my pastebin?
<sebastian___> anyone knows how i can update to kde 4.3? :)
<shadeslayer> draik_: have you tried static address?
<draik_> shadeslayer: No, I did not get your pastebin and I have not tried static IPs
<shadeslayer> draik_: also i found a thread with the exact problem,a bit outdated though : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1055107
<shadeslayer> draik_: http://pastebin.com/m301469fe
<waltzingalong> sebastian___: yes check out the channel topic
<sebastian___> hehe ok, sorry about that
<p_quarles> draik_: your original question doesn't seem to be in recent scrollback; mind recapping briefly?
<draik_> p_quarles: It was an issue from yesterday but ongoing since 8.10. Synopsis: My desktop will intermitently lose Internet connection for no good reason. Random browsing, no particular sites and sometimes getting packages/upgrades. I'm trying to get flightgear, but that's an instant disconnect at this point.
<p_quarles> draik_: cool; is this the desktop you are on currently?
<draik_> p_quarles: Yes.
<p_quarles> draik_: so you're not experiencing the problem currently, I take it; I would be interested to see the results of arp and traceroute google.com
<draik_> p_quarles: I can force it by trying to install 'flightgear'
<draik_> shadeslayer: How do I make it have a static IP?
<p_quarles> draik_: I see; well, the arp table when it's disconnected would be interesting; traceroute would just timeout
<p_quarles> draik_: a static ip wouldn't necessarily make sense until we've narrowed down the problem
<shadeslayer> draik_: there are 2 ways... one would ne to use 192.168.1.1 as the ip to the router in question via the network manager
<shadeslayer> s/ne/be
<shadeslayer> p_quarles: do you think it might be the network manager?
<draik_> I'm using Wicd. Should I use NetworkManager?
<shadeslayer> draik_: ah..thats what i was going to suggest :P
<rav> hello. i'm considering upgrading hardy through adept. is this recommended?
<shadeslayer> rav: from hardy to which release?
<rav> shadeslayer: i'd like to go to intrepid, but i'm not sure to which release will adept upgrade
<p_quarles> shadeslayer: it could be the machine, it could be the router, it could be the modem, or it could be the isp; hard to know with the information we have
<draik_> shadeslayer: What do I set for DNS 1-3 on the static IP?
<p_quarles> draik_: I would hold off on that before we have more diagnostics
<shadeslayer> rav: well a clean install is *the* best way for that kind of thing...but adept will do just fine
<draik_> p_quarles: I have a home server, netbook and 2 laptops that do not have issues with connecting and staying connected under the same conditions.
<rav> shadeslayer: i'm concerned about things like my virtualbox machines. will they still work?
<shadeslayer> draik_: dns would be the one on the modem...youll have to check that in the router settings
<shadeslayer> rav: no idea...ive always done clean install
<p_quarles> draik_: and they can all download flightgear, as well?
<shadeslayer> *installs
<draik_> shadeslayer: I have no static DNS right now. They are all 0.0.0.0
 * odysseus brings timmies
<draik_> p_quarles: Nope. No issue with the download and install.
<p_quarles> rav: yes they should work, but you'll have to recompile the virtualbox kernel module because you'll have a new version
<odysseus> hi all
<shadeslayer> draik_: then put the same ones there
<odysseus> i seem to have a problem signing in
<p_quarles> draik_: and how are you downloading that? via synaptic, or from the site?
<draik_> shadeslayer: I never had any, but what would you advise?
<odysseus> im being told invalid password
<draik_> p_quarles: command line
<shadeslayer> draik_: i would say put 0.0.0.0 there
<p_quarles> odysseus: signing in to freenode?
<rav> p_quarles: will the upgrade do these things? like upgrading the nvidia kernel module and the virtualbox module?
<p_quarles> rav: sometimes
<shadeslayer> odysseus: contact #freenode
<draik_> shadeslayer: I did that to Wicd
<p_quarles> draik_: okay, so via APT repositories, *some* packages randomly cause a disconnect? weird
<shadeslayer> p_quarles: totally :)
<rav> p_quarles: i'm assuming it will break my wifi, since i use ndiswrapper with hardy, and i did got the ath5k module working on intrepid a few months ago, and ndiswrapper didn't work on intrepid then
<draik_> p_quarles: Yup. upgrades and installs. Anything coming through there can fail.
<shadeslayer> draik_: hold on... do you have wicd on the other machines as well?
<draik_> shadeslayer: Nope. Wicd on just the desktop
<shadeslayer> draik_: the one having the problem
<p_quarles> draik_: maybe you should run traceroute on the repository you use; might provide a clue (or it might not)
<draik_> p_quarles: OK. Let me give that a try
<shadeslayer> draik_: i think wicd *is* the problem :P so try knetwork manager
<rav> on a different topic, has anyone been able to change that horrible cursor theme on kde 4?
<draik_> shadeslayer: Yes. I only have one desktop which is the one I'm currently using for this IRC session.
<p_quarles> shadeslayer: I'm incined to agree; if that's the sole thing that's different, probably try turning it off
<shadeslayer> draik_: so try installing knetwork manager....
<draik_> 3 lines for the traceroute output. Ok to paste?
<Parfet> i'm having a problem with my internal broadcom 4306 wifi card, knetwork manager and lshw report it as 'disabled'... how do i fix that?
<rav> Parfet: do you have a wifi switch?
<draik_> shadeslayer: Ok to paste the 3 lines here with my results of traceroute?
<Parfet> switch? like a wifi router?
<draik_> My connection just went from 24ms to 1s.
<Parfet> i'm on the internet on my belkin usb, it works fine, but my internal doesn't
<rav> Parfet: no, i mean an on/off switch. it happened to me that on an install, the card was turned off by default, even with the switch on. so i turned it off, then back on and checked 'dmesg | tail'. it said the card was on and it started working
<Parfet> no, there is no hardware or bios switch on this old thinkpad
<draik_> /msg shadeslayer
<draik_> $ traceroute http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<draik_> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com: Name or service not known
<draik_> Cannot handle "host" cmdline arg `http://us.archive.ubuntu.com' on position 1 (argc 1)
<FloodBotK1> draik_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<draik_> That did not work out as intended. Sorry
<p_quarles> draik_: traceroute us.archive.ubuntu.com
<p_quarles> http is a command, not part of the address
<draik_> p_quarles: All hops are * * *
<draik_> p_quarles: hops 1-30 are just * * *
<rav> Parfet: i got a broadcom 43xx working with kubuntu intrepid, using the b43 kernel module. it worked pretty much out of the box. what release are you using?
<kaddi> hi, i need help. once again. :/ I'm trying to run mathematica on a remote host. my system is jaunty, the remote host is debian. I log in with ssh -X and I can run other graphical applications fine, however when I start mathematica it says:xset:  bad font path element (#23), possible causes are: bad path, missing fonts.dir, wrong permissions. I used xset fp+ path & xset rehash to set the font path on both the host and my system, but I still
<kaddi> get the messages. How do I fix that?
<Parfet> at least, there is no 'switch' that i can find
<kaddi> *xset fp rehash
<Parfet> i'm on 9.04, with the latest updates
<Kaprize>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 NEW WEBSITE GAME,COME AND PLAY.
<Parfet> and i'm relatively new to linux, but i'm learning quickly
<toby_> Since installing KDE 4.3 my machine is occasionally dropping back to kdm - killing all graphical logins
<toby_> Anyone else getting this?
<rav> Parfet: can you see the card on System settings?
<p_quarles> draik_: ping that address as well
<Parfet> where? i see nothing about either wireless or my hardwire...
<rav> Parfet: don't remember exactly where it is in KDE4, but you should have a Network Settings somewhere in System Settings
<Parfet> i seen that, but nothing in there about cards
<Parfet> hmmm, let me check my bios, and come back
<rav> Parfet: there should be a tab with your network interfaces. make sure you're in administrator mode
<Parfet> admin?...
<Parfet> ummm..... how do i open it as admin/root?
<Parfet> i know it has to do with kdesudo, but i see no where to specify that
<jabans> :cirvis: Vçlos noîrçt Nicinâjuma Brunju,2aproces,vairogu. :feel:
<rav> Parfet: again, i'm not sure on KDE4. KDE 3 has a button on system settings, that reads Administrator Mode
<Freddy2> hi
<rav> any thoughts on doing a fresh install, using a separate home partition with the stuff from the previous version?
<Freddy2> on a fresh install of jaunty i have a screen-configurations.xml file on my home.. what is it? must be there? can be (re)moved?
<Parfet> rav: i'm not finding any such switch...
<p_quarles> Freddy2: do you use screen? if not, it can be removed safely
<rav> Parfet: try 'ifconfig -a' on the console
<Freddy2> ok, then i will remove it.. thx
<Parfet> lots of greek for geeks... the two wifi cards read alot alike...
<rav> Parfet: don't paste it here, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<b3ps> qualcuno italiano?
<waltzingalong> b3ps: si ma
<waltzingalong> !it | b3ps
<ubottu> b3ps: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pinselchen> Ahoy
<DeadTreeHugger> hi, typically, is it normal for update-notifier-kde to take up 230-250MB of memory / 500 MB VSS?
<b3ps> waltz tanks so much ^^
<darthanubis> Why is it so hard to find a good system monitor widget that actually works?
<darthanubis> There is like no network monitoring app in plasma?
<waltzingalong> darthanubis: what would you like it to show?
<darthanubis> First i'd like for one to exist
<darthanubis> Then I'd like it to show what I asked above?
<darthanubis> you know, like a system monitor?
<darthanubis> Like gkrellm?
<waltzingalong> darthanubis: i was under the impression that there were plenty of such widgets for kde4.x
<darthanubis> I'm not working with impressions here.
<darthanubis> I'd like some knowledgable comments on the subject if possible.
<rav> i haven't used plasma yet. i always liked the monitors for superkaramba
<waltzingalong> darthanubis: bubblemon? simple monitor? system load viewer? system monitor - cpu/hard disk/hardware info/network/ram? system monitor? which have you tried out thus far?
<darthanubis> waltzingalong: tried them ALL
<darthanubis> bubblemon is a joke of a toy
<waltzingalong> well yeah it is a 'monitor'
<waltzingalong> pretty much the point is just to look pretty
<waltzingalong> so people can have fancy bars and such on their desktops
<waltzingalong> right?
<darthanubis> simple monitor another joke
<darthanubis> system load viewer, sad
<waltzingalong> system monitor?
<darthanubis> system monitor cpu I use, but system monitor network is broken, and system monitor hard drives can't read LVMs
<darthanubis> system monitor memory is broken because it is inaccurate
<rav> if i do a fresh install with a separate /home partition, will data be overwritten?
<darthanubis> no
<waltzingalong> rav:  do not request that the /home partition be formatted
<darthanubis> waltzingalong: Like I said, system monitors for us are dismal
<monique> hi all, how do you add a new user in kubuntu 9.04
<monique> ?
<darthanubis> I wish gkrellm's themes would work with KDE
<monique> it seems to be missing in the "system configuration" dialogs
<darthanubis> monique: just type user in the search bar either alt-f2 or from the menu
<monique> darthanubis, nothing appears
<darthanubis> monique: well you've got bigger issues if you don't have kusers installed
<monique> I have kusers installed, I just found how to launch it manually
<monique> but it's not available from kde configuration manager
<darthanubis> I guess I'm the only one using system widgets?
<EagleScreen> probably yes
<Parfet> well i have no idea, i can't get my internal wifi card to enable...
<EagleScreen> which model, Parfet?
<Parfet> eagle; BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller by Broadcom
<EagleScreen> of, Parfet is it a LAN (cable) card ?
<EagleScreen> forget it i must be drunked
<EagleScreen> for broadcom you need wl driver
<Parfet> wireless
<EagleScreen> are you in 9.04, Parfet?
<Parfet> yep
<EagleScreen> wl driver is inside linux-restricted-modules package
<EagleScreen> check you have it
<Parfet> how?
<EagleScreen> very new?
<Parfet> yes, i barely understand linux, but i've been in computers since dos 6.22
<martijn81> Parfet: just take your time, you will get used to it
<EagleScreen> GNU/Linux install all using packages, you can see and manager packages using a package manager as like as kpackagekit (the default in kubuntu 9.04)
<EagleScreen> K-Menu -> Applications -> System -> Kpackagekit
<EagleScreen> then look for linux-restricted-modules package and check if it is installed
<Parfet> kpackagekit keeps crashing, and when i added firefox it added the gnome set, or what i think is...
<martijn81> Parfet: have you dist-upgraded your kde to 4.3?
<martijn81> this should also upgrade kpackagekit
<EagleScreen> yes, firefox has to be installed with "sudo aptitude -R install firefox-3.0" to avoid installing unecessary dependences on Gnome
<Parfet> the rollback that was posted? not yet
<martijn81> Parfet: yeah, see kubuntu.org for the details
<EagleScreen> whay upgrade to kde 4.3 in jaunty?
<EagleScreen> this can cause problems ans unstability
<Parfet> i'm running 9.04 atm, with *most* of the updates
<Parfet> the gui's are touchy, but i got apt-get to go get it
<martijn81> EagleScreen: because there has been bugs cleaned
<EagleScreen> Parfet: for your wireless card, have you tried Hardware Drivers manager? (jockey-kde)
<Parfet> nope, is that something i add in also?
<Parfet> and yes, i understand and like the .deb package system, that's why i've chosen this particular flavor
<martijn81> i agree, debian has the best package system
<Parfet> oh wait, the driver app i use for nvidia on my desktop? there was nothing listed in it
<EagleScreen> Parfet: try the command: "sudo modprobe wl" and later pastebin us the output of "dmesg"
<Parfet> but the restricted drivers are installing
<blackizard> hello every one
<martijn81> hi!
<EagleScreen> linux-restricted-modules needs to be installed
<blackizard> i 'm happy to have a kubuntu work fine now
<darthanubis> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php
<blackizard> but 'i don't understand why on JKDE 4.3 they have remove synaptics
<blackizard> is there something similar to synaptic?
<EagleScreen> synaptic package manager?
<blackizard> yes please
<martijn81> blackizard: yeah there is adept and kpackagekit
<darthanubis> blackizard: just re add synaptic, whats the problem?
<puneet> test
<blackizard> oki oki
<blackizard> thanks dudes
<darthanubis> this is linux, we are free to use whatver app we have access to
<EagleScreen> you can install synaptic in kububuntu without Gnome dependences by "sudo aptitude -R install synaptic"
<EagleScreen> and with gtk-qt-engine you can set synaptic pretty beauty in KDE
<theadmin> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<blackizard> youuppiii
<blackizard> Adep is working fine
<blackizard> that's what i was looking for but i forgot the name
<blackizard> ;)
<martijn81> blackizard: i was not right here, there is no update for kpackagekit in the backports, see this-> http://pastebin.com/m3eccfd7c
<blackizard> Bye guys and ladies
<martijn81> have a nice day
<blackizard> U 2
<Parfet> ok... after all that i *appear* to have drivers for it, but it's still not 'up'...
<martijn81> Parfet: what's your problem? internet connection not up?
<Parfet> my internal wifi card won't activate, but my usb does... i've gotten the broadcom drivers, as near as i can tell, but it still won't come on
<Parfet> i'm going to update kde, see if it makes a difference
<martijn81> you should, but jockey-kde should list a driver for you
<EagleScreen> Parfet: your card could not appear in jockey if modalises are not up to date, but it should work loading the wl kernel module by command "sudo modprobe wl", to confirm it works pastebin us the output od "dmesg" command
<EagleScreen> Parfet: i think kde update has nothing to do with wireless driver
<javi> hi everyone. I can't get nepomuk to work: it knows the tags I create, but they don't show when I search them with nepomuk:/hasTag:"anything here". Also, rattings aren't shared between gwenview and dolphin for example. Any ideas?
<EagleScreen> javi: if you think it is a KDE bug, you could test te new KDE 4.3.0, that could be fixed
<javi> mm sorry, i forgot to mention i'm in 4.3
<Parfet> actually, that modprobe command gave me a link to another site, and i downloaded more drivers... it *appears* to work, says the radio is on, but " ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Parfet> the driverapp says the broadcom drivers are installed
<Parfet> perhaps i need to actually restart?
<javi> in other words, i can't do what this screencast shows http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_wPbGQksnE
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> anyone knows which are the files related to the scrollbar fix of firefox when you use gtk-qt-engine on kde4? i want to go back, without having to remove the whole profile
<Guest65563> can i install gimp on kubuntu_
<EagleScreen> Freddy2: it may be ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<EagleScreen> yes, guest
<Freddy2> ah, let me see
<Freddy2> hmm i think it's not there, there's just some basic information
<EagleScreen> Guest65563: what Kubuntu version?
<Guest65563> the last version
<Guest65563> 9.04
<EagleScreen> Freddy2: then it must be inside ~/.mozilla
<EagleScreen> Guest65563: K-Menu -> Applications -> System -> Software Management (KpackageKit), look for gimp in the list and select it for install
<Guest65563> ok
<Freddy2> i've found :)
<Guest65563> thank you very much
<Watson516> I am having troubles with a bunch of widgets (plasmoids?)...the error I get is "Script initialization failed"...any ideas?
<Parfet> ok, i have drivers for my bcm4306, but it still says it's not ready...
<EagleScreen> Parfet: use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste your dmesg output
<Parfet> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/250441/
<EagleScreen> Parfet: there are two posible drivers for your card, one is wl, and the other one is b43
<Parfet> where is wl?
<EagleScreen> wl is restricted by Broadcom, but it works probably better, b43 is free but it can not work for all devices
<EagleScreen> it seems that you are trying to use b43
<EagleScreen> Parfet: run a pair of commands and paste again the output of dmesg, ok?
<Parfet> b43, by the download site, says it is compatible with my chipset, according to the lookup it had me try
<EagleScreen> run "sudo modprobe -r b43" and "sudo modprobe wl"
<EagleScreen> and paste dmesg
<johnpunk> hello
<johnpunk> I would like to change my keyboard settings in kubuntu
<EagleScreen> johnpunk: what settings are you tallking aobut?
<johnpunk> i need to change my keyboard to latin american layout
<EagleScreen> K Menu -> Systemsettings -> Keboard & Mouse
<EagleScreen> K-Menu -> Systemsettings -> Region & Language
<Parfet> all it says, last line, is that the driver
<Parfet> [ 1544.400531] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.
<Chipaca> hi all. I want to reassign #401852 to the package that handles xdg_open in kubuntu. Any ideas?
<Parfet> my browser is acting up, middle of kde update
<johnpunk> EagleScreen - that is what I need, but, sorry, where is the K Menu
<johnpunk> _
<johnpunk> i saw it
<johnpunk> thank you very much
<EagleScreen> Parfet: paste demesg as soon as you can
<ib-mobile> I seem to have missplaced the main panal at the bottom of the screen.  The one with the kmenu and system tray.  I'm not sure the exact conditions that caused it, but I suspect a 16 month old at the keyboad so anything is possible
<ib-mobile> any idea how I get it back?
<EagleScreen> ib-mobile: the panel is a widget, just add it again
<EagleScreen> not, right-click and Add panel
<ib-mobile> Can I add it with everything that it had or do I have to add them all back also?
<EagleScreen> it depends
<EagleScreen> how did you loose it?
<ib-mobile> I think my 16 month old was the last to use the computer
<theunixgeek> Are there any Kubuntu Live CDs with KDE 4.3?
<Parfet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250452/
<g8tor> hello all
<g8tor> what is the best way to get e17 onto a uibuntu system?
<theunixgeek> g8tor: this isn't the right channel to ask that.
<theunixgeek> g8tor: try #e
<g8tor> oops my badd thanks
<EagleScreen> theunixgeek: the karmic live CD, but it can be unstable
<EagleScreen> Parfet: paste more than 3 lines
<Parfet> you want the whole output?
<EagleScreen> yes all output
<theunixgeek> EagleScreen: thanks
<Parfet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250464/
<M3rovingio> How is the kubuntu 9.04?
<EagleScreen> Parfet: what happens now with your wifi?
<Brhad56> the kubuntu 9.04 is good
<Parfet> it still doesn't attempt to connect to anything...
<M3rovingio> i use the debian lenny 5.0.2...
<Parfet> in fact, now it is gone from the tray manager
<EagleScreen> but do you see the wireless networks in network-manager applet?
<Brhad56> Parfet: I fought and fought with wifi, only to findout that i was suppposed to be using the network-manger applet and not the knetworkmanger
<Parfet> i have my usb belkin working, and it's signals, but now my broadcom has gone away completely
<M3rovingio> ... but I will try installing it again to update on a lan-house, because I am without internet at home in linux ...
<Brhad56> Parfet: are you using the propriatary broadcom driver?
<neoboy> hi!
<EagleScreen> Parfet: i think you should use the b43 ndriver instead
<Parfet> no propriatory drivers are found anymore... and it *was* using b43 a min ago, until you told me to turn it off ;p
<EagleScreen> Parfet: "sudo modprobe -r wl" and "sudo modprobe b43", be sure that you have the firmware .fw files mentioned in dmesg
<Brhad56> I recommend the broadcom STA, because its what I got mine working with
<Parfet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250470/
<Parfet> it shows up again, but i can't see that it is working...
<Parfet> do i need to unhook the usb line first?
<EagleScreen> Parfet: check you have the .fw firmware files and unplug your usb to see if integrated can see the nets
<Parfet> where do i find them?
<Parfet> i'm lost... i'm not finding anything with '.fw' on my disk...
<Parfet> ok, i found them, and all 4 are there
<Parfet> brb
<Parf> still not getting any signals
<EagleScreen> Parf: wait for better drivers
<corigo> Can anyone give me any tips on removing Pulse and installing Jack?
<blocktree> hi, why in the bash script I'm unable to store a PS1 value with oldPS1=$PS1, on the command line all works..thanks
<trampel> blocktree: the folks at #bash would know better, but i think PS1 isn't 'defined' inside scripts ...maybe?
<blocktree> trampel: yes you are right... thanks !!
<trampel> yer welcome
<epqr> Hi
<epqr> my kubuntu 9.04 won't install .deb and .rpm packages
<epqr> It just says an error occurred and then it crashes
<ikonia> epqr: you shouldn't be installing rpm's
<ikonia> epqr: rpm's are for redhat based systems as a general rule of thumb
<epqr> OK why not ?
<epqr> Ah ok, but it does allow me to start the installation ..?
<ikonia> epqr: because some componets will be compatible, others won't
<epqr> OK no i got an error message
<epqr> Can anyone amke sense of this http://pastebin.ca/1523294
<ikonia> epqr: you shouldn't be installing an rpm
<ikonia> epqr: they are not intended for your system
<ikonia> epqr: what are you actaully tyring to install
<richie_> Hi. Anybody know how to remove some of the junk apps that have accumulated in my dolphin context menu?
<epqr> ikonia its a .deb file ?
<epqr> virtualbox 3.0
<trampel> epqr: was the install file named virtualbox-ose....deb or ?
<epqr> virtualbox-3.0_3.0.4-50677_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb
<trampel> epqr: and your machine is a 64bit install?  what does "lsb_release -a" return?
<epqr> trampel: http://pastebin.ca/1523316
<trampel> epqr: well, i don't see why it didn't install for you, but mine installed no problem via "virtualbox-ose"  (ose: open source edition) (virtualbox-ose_2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 ...)
<Sevis> Please note that the virtualbox package seems chronically outdated.
<Novice> accidentaly removed bottom panel on jaunty how can i get it back?
<Novice> or main panel
<mrcognitive_> go to add / remove ( all programs ) search window nav
<epqr> I did manage to isntall virtualbox 3.0 but im still having amjor issues with .deb packages
<Novice> mrcognitive_: were you talking to me?
<mrcognitive_> yeah , are you looking to re install your window nav bar ?
<Novice> mrcognitive_: the bottom bar in kubuntu dont know what its called
<Novice> mrcognitive_: were k-menu is and all that stuff is gone
<sider> hi!
<sider> is someone speak french??
<Novice> mrcognitive_: whole bar missing
<mrcognitive_> go to search all programs under add / remove programs , search avant window nav
<mrcognitive_> its not the usual bar but at least you will have something . all ubuntu comes stock with it
<Novice> mrcognitive_: i have cairo-dock installed
<mrcognitive_> understood , but that is just a screenlet
<Novice> mrcognitive_: but that still doesnt help me get k-menu and stuff back
<epqr> where is the program dolpphin located ?
<Sevis> Novice - add the application launcher as a widget to the desktop?
<mrcognitive_> you mean wireshark ?
<mrcognitive_> yeah , novice
<sider>  i don't know how to find the earth (grey or green) which status about the wifi!!
<Novice> Sevis: ty
<mrcognitive_> np
<celal> hi @ all
<sider> someone can help me?
<Novice> Sevis: do you know how to get a panel back on there?
<Sevis> Not too sure, sorry.
<Novice> Sevis: shouldnt be too hard if i knew were to look
<celal> sider whats ur problem?
<sider> thanks
<sider> so
<Sevis> Precisely, but I've never removed the bar.
<Sevis> System -> System Settings?
<mrcognitive_> are you trying to re add the panel that holds your icons , novice ?
<celal> sider what happend now?
<sider> normaly we have an icon in the bar at the bottom of the monitor : earth (grey or green) about the wifi (disconnected or disconnected)
<mrcognitive_> sevis , i am trying to re install my sm bus controller with vga compatibility but ubuntu will not except fill . any ideas ?
<sider> (sorry for my enblish very basic)
<Sevis> Ehm, sorry... No idea.
<celal> normaly yes and?
<Sevis> Sider - run "knetworkmanager"
<Novice> mrcognitive_: The bar at the bottom of the screen that holds everything such as k-menu taskbar is what i would call it but not sure what its called in linux?
<sider> i try
<Sevis> When my network settings break, I generally kick them until they fix themselves.
<mrcognitive_> so you are talking about the dock bar that loads when you turn on your cpu ?
<sider> thank you sevis
<sider> thats it
<Sevis> Ah, aha, no problem.
<Novice> mrcognitive_: yes
<mrcognitive_> i already told you how to do it
<mrcognitive_> lol
<Novice> mrcognitive_: reallt when and how?
<mrcognitive_> wait .... i will follow the steps myself to insure i am ccorrect .
<mrcognitive_> alright , go to add / remove . switch the search to all availible programs . search avant window navigator , install then re start your computer when it is installed
<Novice> mrcognitive_: keep in mind i have no bar so its different i cant just right click and add a new bar
<mrcognitive_> i am not sure , but you should not have to add this component into the start up file for your computer
<Sevis> Novice! Found your answer :)
<Novice> mrcognitive_: y do i want avant?
<Sevis> Unlock the widgets on your plasma (right-top corner thing), then right-click your desktop.
<mrcognitive_> well ... it looks cooler .. =D
<Novice> Sevis: enlighten me plz
<Sevis> This is KDE 4.2
 * Sevis hopes it works...
<Sevis> Tell me the result, please.
<Novice> Sevis: then what there is no option to make new panel
<Sevis> Have you unlocked widgets?
<mrcognitive_> sevis , i changed from windows to ubuntu , and lost a driver in the process . i have found it , but linux will not except it . anyway to get around it ?
<Novice> yes
<Sevis> Ctrl+L, Novice... Hm, weird. Which KDE are you running?
<Sevis> Need more info, mrcognitive_, sorry
<Novice> Sevis: there is nothing on my desktop ecept the cashew on top right corner
<Sevis> Indeed. Did you unlock the widgets there?
<Novice> Sevis: yes
<mrcognitive_> k ... worth a try . sevis do you know about IMVU ?
<Sevis> Novice: Right click the desktop. What options?
<Sevis> mrcognitive_: Nope.
<Novice> Sevis: how can i tell which version of kde im running
<Sevis> Does Alt+F2 work?
<Sevis> Novice^
<Novice> Sevis: no
<Sevis> O.o
<Sevis> No? Ehh...
<Novice> Sevis: sry its taking me so long the computer im refering to is in another room
<Sevis> No problem. Give me a minute.
<Novice> this is crazy adding a taskbar should be such an easy task?
<Sevis> It should. I think your KDE is seriously broken.
<Novice> love linux but jeez
<Sevis> Please list what options you have in the right-click drop-down menu.
<mrcognitive_> hey ... do you have any panels on your main screen , novice ?
<mrcognitive_> if you right click on the panel where your drop down is it should give you the option to creat a new
<Sevis> He doesn't have any panels.
<Sevis> Only a clear desktop.
<Novice> create new/paste clipboard contents/icons/ refresh desktop/apperance settings and folder view settings
<mrcognitive_> oh ....
<Sevis> O_o
<Sevis> Ah!
<Sevis> Wait...
<Novice> kk
<Sevis> Please run 'kde4-config -v'
<Novice> its my sons computer
<Novice> how do i do that if i cant get to terminal?
<Sevis> Ctrl+alt+f1
<Sevis> Ctrl+alt+f7 to get back.
<alid> Hi. Can anybody please help me understand the sound system in kubuntu 9.04?
<Sevis> Alid - which system exactly? Pulse, ALSA?
<Novice> Sevis: 4.2.2
<Sevis> Novice, that's the same as me.
<Sevis> But, I know your problem.
<Sevis> You have a desktop widget spread out above your entire desktop, it seems.
<alid> I think I have esound, Originally, I had pulse, but I had troubles with skype. I removed that and installed esound. Now I have a "master" slider and a "PCM" in Kmix, each acts separately. I don't understand the relationship between these two.
<Novice> Sevis: no I ACCIDENTLY DELETED MY BOTTOM BAR
<Sevis> Eh... As far as I understand:
<Sevis> Novice: I know. And, in addition to that, you have a widget all over your desktop. A desktop widget.
<Novice> Sevis: sry caps
<Sevis> Alid: Master is volume, PCM is magnification.
<Sevis> Novice: You can create files anywhere on the desktop, right?
<Novice> Sevis: y would i have a widget all over my desktop?
<alid> Sevis: Is there any way to sync these two together, such that when I push the button to decrease the volume on my laptop, both of them turn down together?
<Sevis> Novice: Because it's convinient. Basically, it's like you've got a file browser open right over everything.
<Sevis> Alid: That's not needed. Just set PCM to a convinient value and don't touch it, use Master.
<Novice> Sevis: no clue fresh install just deleted my bar and need it back
<Sevis> Is your desktop completely the same everywhere? Change the wallpaper if it isn't completely clear.
<Sevis> Novice^
<alid> Sevis: Aha. And what about the system beep? It's terrible. I want to disable it, but I don't really know how.
<sider> disconnect the cable
<Sevis> Alid: Does it come from your speaker or from your tower?
<Novice> Sevis: dont understand what your trying to say
<alid> Sevis: I've got a laptop. I think all of the sounds come from the speaker.
<Sevis> Novice: Set the wallpaper to a plain white, and then run 'touch ~/Desktop/test'
<alid> Sevis: And by the way, the system beep volume can be adjusted by Master, regardless of whatever I have on PCM.
<Sevis> Alid: O_o Does your PCM affect other sounds? Very high PCM should make it sound like there's a disturbance.
<alid> Sevis: Master affects all sounds; PCM is just the standard sounds come out of the media players, etc. But sometimes the sound come out of some applications don't care about the level of PCM, and they just listen to Master degree (like system beep, and some embedded sounds within web pages)
<Novice> Sevis: touch command not found
<Sevis> Alid: Then my old advice stands - put PCM to a reasonable level (70% or so), and just adjust master when necessary.
<Sevis> Novice: Erm. O.o One second.
<Sevis> Novice: Has that computer got internet?
<Novice> Sevis: yes
<alid> Sevis: I wish I could. My hardware volume control panel on my laptop that controls turing the volum up, down and mute just work with PCM. How can I change it so that it adjusts Master?
<alid> Sevis: I mean, when I try to turn the volume down using buttons on my laptop, it adjusts PCM, instead of Master.
<Sevis> Novice: Can't find what package touch should be in, sorry. Use mkdir instead, please.
<Sevis> Alid: Have you checked the shortcuts config?
<alid> Sevis: No. What is that?
<Sevis> Alid: Dolphin -> Settings -> Configure Shortcuts
#kubuntu 2010-08-09
<The_Dream_19> hallo
<ThePilot_226> hi
<rackIT> does k3b 1.91 transcode mp3s? I used to have to turn mp3's into ogg in amarok when I was using hardy. Just upgraded to Lucid and thing are a bit different.
<ttxs> kubuntu netbook is blind annoying]
<ttxs> oh, hieverxyone
<ttxs> rackIT for simple tasks like that, use a windows machine and save yourself a few hours]
<rackIT> ttxs: what is this "windows" you speak of?
<ttxs> it iis an evil creature
<ttxs> that one should never pay to use
<ttxs> if one is so unfortunate to have to]
<rackIT> ttxs: even if it was free, I'd stick to my linux (or bsd)
<ttxs> sigh
<ttxs> i just murdered the win7 thatcame with this netbook
<ttxs> new to linux
<ttxs> what is bsd
<ttxs> ek sal vir oom google vra...
<DarthFrog> BSD (Berkeley Software Distribution) is a variant of Unix.
<LIIT> Good evening - I'm having issuws with npviewer.bin hogging the CPU (64bit Kubuntu) - been looking around, but the only suggestions I can find is 1) create a hotkey to kill npviewer and 2) install the 64bit adobe plugin. I'm tired of killing it every 10 secs, and the links to Adobe tells me there is no linux 64bit plugin right now. Anyone have some better suggestions ? :-)
<dverweire> LIIT:  how about using chrome?
<dverweire> i think that it packages its own flash
<LIIT> dverweire: tried, runs even worse with chromium
<LIIT> dverweire: hmm, might be missing a package then
<LIIT> dverweire: didn
<LIIT> dverweire: didn't install anything specific for chrom
<dverweire> LIIT: are you using chromium or the official chrome?
<LIIT> dverweire: chromium - is there a chrome for linux ?
<dverweire> LIIT: chromium is what's in the repos, but google has a chrome deb package. yup.
<LIIT> dverweire: excelent, I will try that out right away :-)
<dverweire> LIIT: btw, it will add a repo to /etc/apt/sources.list.d so you will get automatic updates through apt as well.
<LIIT> dverweire: chrome is using npviewer.bin too - do I need to install something other than just 64bit chrome ?
<dverweire> LIIT: sorry i didn't realize that would happen too. and now after checking it actually looks like my chrome is using npviewer.bin also.
<dverweire> in chrome i went to about:plugins and it looks like it is using the plugin installed with flashplugin-installer
<LIIT> dverweire: well, I got the real chrome instead of chronium, so that's a nice thing :-) But this Flash thing is driving me crazy
<LIIT> trying to watch live NFL, but after 10-15 secs, it's using 150-170% CPU
<dverweire> but this article says that it should be bundled. http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/03/dev-channel-update_30.html
<dverweire> oh wow
<dverweire> do you have a link to what you are watching? maybe i could try it and see how my system reacts, i'm on kubuntu 10.04
<LIIT> same here - let me find a link to the demo
<LIIT> http://gamepass.nfl.com/ << view demo
<dverweire> just went to hulu and was watching something. and it stayed around 15% and when i went to full screen it was around 30%
<LIIT> I can't even run it in full screen - I get like ½ fps :-/
<dverweire> and i cannot try gamepass because it thinks that i am not in the united states, but I am
<dverweire> ouch!
<LIIT> It might be blocked because you are in the states - not sure - I'm outside
<dverweire> oh. hmm
<LIIT> Been having problems with npviewer a long time, but normally I just kill it and refresh the page using flash
<LIIT> But this 3000 Kbps HD is too much it seams
<LIIT> seems
<dverweire> hmmm. i'm almost willing to bet that my machine would start seeing some serious cpu action at 3000Kbps if that's what i was watching.
<LIIT> Guess I will have to run windows after all and reboot back and forth :-/
<dverweire> hmmm. let me see what the highest bitrate i can find just to check.
<LIIT> There are people talking about problems with npviewer and 64bit everywhere - but no good solutions
<dverweire> yeah. i haven't looked into it in a while. is there any documentation on enableing vdpau with flash?
<dverweire> i've been happy with flash just working period. :)
<LIIT> I don't know - still a rookie :-)
<dverweire> :)
<dverweire> looks like not. apparently there were rumors of video acceleration with vdpau for flash 10.1 but it didn't happen (from what i just found on the web)
<LIIT> Thx for trying :-)
<dverweire> your welcome. sorry i couldn't come through for ya. at least you got chrome though!
<LIIT> yeah, no need for chromium any more :-)
<dverweire> oh another question, what video card do you have? and are you using vendor supplied drivers?
<LIIT> Some kind of Nvidia - just installed kubuntu 10.04 - haven't installed any drivers myself
<dverweire> ok... how familiar are you with this linux stuff?
<LIIT> ran Gentoo a few years back - I'm not that much into stuff, but not afraid to try stuff. I can find my way around the terminal editing stuff and compiling, etc - but not a lot more than that
<dverweire> ok. that's cool enough. go to your package manager and make sure that nvidia-glx is installed
<LIIT> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dverweire> if you have to choose something more specific you may need to use nvidia-glx-185
<LIIT> (from using apt-get - prefer staying in the terminal if possible)
<dverweire> sure
<LIIT> trying 185
<dverweire> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<LIIT> installing now
<dverweire> you'll probably have to restart X at some poitn and you should run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dverweire> (if it doesn't do it automatically)
<LIIT> after restaring X I assume
<dverweire> i'd say: install driver -> run nvidia-xconfig -> restart x
<LIIT> roger
<dverweire> make sure you backup your x config
<dverweire> nvidia-xconfig will create a backup for you but better safe than sorry. :)
<LIIT> brb
<dverweire> this should get you better usage of your gpu.
<kdk> wow, font-size/buttons etc just got huge
<LIIT_> dverweire: where do I change the system font-size ?
<rackIT> LIIT_:settings>system settings>>apperance>fonts
<LIIT_> rackIT: that helped, thx :-)
<sehven_> can anyone help me with installing compiz fusion?
<sehven_> or direct me to the updated tutorial or guide about it
<Dragnslcr> I don't think compiz works all that well with KDE
<Dragnslcr> KDE has its own compositing in kwin
<johnshoot5> hello, when partitioning a hard disk for a new install is home primary or logical and is it at begining or end?
<johnshoot5> quit
<johnshoot5> #quit
<m_tadeu> how do I get the sound osd to work?
<shadowm_kubuntu> hi, I've just installed kubuntu in a virtual machine and I don't really need automatic package updates since I'm just trying it out (besides, I have a download bandwidth limit). What's the easiest/most appropriate way to disable those?
<poyntz> if I want to edit the vga value in grub.conf what's the best way to do it?
<ubuntistas> I have multi-OS. How do I set ubuntu as the default OS if I don't press any key in 5 seconds at startup? Now win7 is the default and timer gives me 10 seconds.
<|GaiJin|> Why does my Iphone mount and connect automatically in Ubuntu 10.04 but not in Kubuntu?
<Optimus55> how do i check disk free space in kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> in konsole   df -h
<siegie> 7
<well_laid_lawn> 6
<nobarking> hi looking for a color picker app in kubuntu
<nobarking> something with a color wheel
<kempersound_> 2009
<slow-motion> hi
<oal> Will Kubuntu get a 4.5 update of KDE tomorrow?
<James147> oal: might not be tomorrow... but soon :)
<James147> oal: http://www.kubuntu.org/news  will tell you when its out
<oal> James147, so I don't have to wait for 10.10?
<EagleScreen> oal: KDE 4.5 will come with Kubuntu 10.10 on October
<James147> oal: not if you dont might enabling the backport ppa
<oal> Ok
<oal> So basically I could go ahead compiling it myself now, and get it immediately :)
<EagleScreen> oal: there are extra-oficial repositories with KDE 4.5, and you can use them, but dont cry if something become broken after installing KDE 4.5 from it
<oal> I'm interested in trying the tiling window system
<James147> oal: ^^ you could... or wait a couple of days... RC2 is also availble from the beta ppa
<James147> oal: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5-beta-2
<James147> oal: ^^ sorry ment http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45-rc-2
<James147> (not that it makes much difference :)  )
<oal> Hehe, thanks!
<James147> oal: keep in mind you also will need the ppa:/kubuntu-ppa/backports ppa inorder to get the fianl release
<James147> (or backport... cant quite remember :D  )
 * oal is just compiling it :)
<EagleScreen> olé
<eagles0513875> hey guys where would be the best place to discuss plasma desktop issues on lucid?
<James147> eagles0513875: here if its lucid related or #plasma
<eagles0513875> James147: im nost sure what it is
<eagles0513875> after a while of leaving my pc on plasma starts to crash
<eagles0513875> icons start disappearing and if i kill plasma-desktop and restart it via commandline it seems to fix the problem
<James147> eagles0513875: 4.4.x?
<eagles0513875> James147: kde 4.4.2
<eagles0513875> i know kde 4.4.5 is out am i right James147`
<James147> hmm, dont remember seeing that issue :S ... possibally a config problem (or plasmoid missbehaving?) you could create a new user and see if it happens on them
<James147> ^^ if it does them its most likly a #plasma issue
<eagles0513875> my other issue got resolved which was my video driver crashing
<eagles0513875> i asked in ubuntu-x and installed the newer driver from their repo
<eagles0513875> where can i get kde 4.4.5 from
<James147> eagles0513875: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.4.4  ^^ not sure if it has 4.4.5 but if it does then it will be in that ppa non the less
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<eagles0513875> James147: im starting to wonder if my issue has to do with kde
<James147> eagles0513875: also, if you care at all kde 4.5 is due to be released today (so kubuntu packages will follow in a couple of days)
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> that i think is what i was thinking of
<eagles0513875> is 4.5 in a ppa somewhere
<James147> 4.5 RC2 is, (4.5 isnt released yet so it wont be)
<James147> eagles0513875: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45-rc-2   note that for final you probally also want the backports ppa
<James147> eagles0513875: (ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports)
<eagles0513875> kool
<TaHaNoM> Buenas
<TaHaNoM> tengo un problemita
<TaHaNoM> que paso con al autocompletado de apti<tab> ins<ta> opess<tab> no me funciona
<well_laid_lawn> is that spanish?
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TaHaNoM> hi there
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<TaHaNoM> i cant to autocomplete using komodo, somethings like apti<tab> inst<tab> php<tab><tab>
<TaHaNoM> it inst work
<dcorbin_work> A recent update has changed the way ALT-TAB works where it now is very "flashy".  Is there an option to return it to the old way where it just shows a row of icons in the middle of the screen?
<James147> dcorbin_work: system settings > desktop > desktop effects
<TaHaNoM> sorry! is not komodo, is using kubuntu sosrry
<TaHaNoM> i cant to autocomplete un "konsole" the tab doesnt work well
<well_laid_lawn> TaHaNoM: you could try in konsole   sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash-completion
<TaHaNoM> well_laid_lawn: aptitude, done, but inst<tab> wont
<well_laid_lawn> TaHaNoM: aptitude is different to dpkg - when did aptitude come into it?
<TaHaNoM> yeah, but yesterdar! in ubuntu example: apti<tab> inst<tab> php<tab>  work fine! today (New installation) it doesnt work
<well_laid_lawn> and the above command would have at least given a readon why or made things work
<well_laid_lawn> s/readon/reason/
<TaHaNoM> i would like than it works, because is toooo usefull
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<TaHaNoM> yeah
<TaHaNoM> is too usefull and quickly
<well_laid_lawn> makes using the terminal as a file manager so easy here
<blip99> hi all, I run Kubuntu 10.4 and want to get the latest KDE4.5 when it's released.  Will it be in the repos, if not is it a good idea to install it myself from source ?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppq
<James147> blip99: it wont be in the default repors, but wil should end up in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<blip99> well_laid_lawn, James147:  sounds good.  thanks
<James147> blip99: it will be anounced with instructions on www.kubuntu.org/news
<James147> when its ready :) ^^
<blip99> James147: I just got myself a new homepage ;)
<well_laid_lawn> that's a nice link thnx :]
<James147> :)
<well_laid_lawn> if ppl read topics that would be a good one to have in there ,,,
<TaHaNoM> well_laid_lawn: look, this is :D solved :D http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/
<James147> well_laid_lawn: it is partly :) just direct links to pages from the above ^^
<TaHaNoM> well_laid_lawn: do this, close and open you terminal, and take a surprise xD
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<TaHaNoM> well_laid_lawn: apt<tab> inst<tab> phpmy<tab>
<TaHaNoM> well_laid_lawn: full completion :D
<well_laid_lawn> TaHaNoM: excellent :D
<TaHaNoM> well_laid_lawn: ;( yeah try unrar xD
<well_laid_lawn> TaHaNoM: unrar works fine here
<well_laid_lawn> unrar e /rath
<TaHaNoM> well_laid_lawn: completion xD
<TaHaNoM> the 'e' can be completed xD
<blip99> I'm trying to decide if I should have enable fancy effects on my laptop with a Quadro FX880M card, I want some balance between effects and speed/battery usage etc..    I've tried Compiz fusion as well as built-in KDE4 Compositing and I don't see any performance difference.    Anyone been able to tell which is lighter ?
<blip99> I tested with default plugins/options on both (except added wobbly windows on compiz)
<jussi> blip99: Id expect the Kwin one to be lighter, as its made for kde4, but Im not certain at all, just a guess.
<James147> blip99: I think it depends more on what effects you have enabled, ones that wakeup your gpu more often are going to draing your battery more :)
<blip99> my gpu barely sleeps, nvidia's nice driver keeps it running at full clock speeds (max performance mode) 3/4 of the time :)    Even with barely anything happening
<jwc44> 안녕하세요
<jwc44> hi
<well_laid_lawn> blip99: you should look into cpufreqd
<well_laid_lawn> !info cpufreqd
<ubottu> cpufreqd (source: cpufreqd): fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 83 kB, installed size 392 kB
<blip99> well_laid_lawn: hmm I doubt that can scale nvidia clock
<well_laid_lawn> prob not
<jwc44> Cairo Dock on Kubuntu you are using, but how to use kmenu
<jwc44> please!
<jwc44> 안녕하세요
<James147> jwc44: how to use the kmenu widget in cairo dock? not sure thats possible since i doupt cario knows what plasma widgets are :S
<jwc44> How to use in Kubuntu kmenu
<jwc44> Cairo-dock for Kubuntu How to use the kmenu
<Shdwdrgn> hi folks.  I run kde3 with packages from launchpad, but since upgrading to lucid last week, I've not been able to fix kde-guidance-kde3.  Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<sheytan> Hi there
<sheytan> i'm looking for someone with clean KDE setup
<sheytan> and desktop effects turned on
<sheytan> would be cool to have 4.5
<BluesKaj> sheytan, I have kde 4.5...what's your question?
<sheytan> BluesKaj i need some screenshot :)
<sheytan> if you're interested, i send you a list :D
<BluesKaj> sheytan, depends on your themes
<sheytan> BluesKaj, i found a way to make that shots for me, but thanks anyway :)
<BluesKaj> ok, sheytan
<vinnie_> where can i set the monitor to shut down?
<DarthFrog> vinnie_: I'd try System Settings/Power Management.
<viktor85a> Всем привет
<ugur> Hi all I cannot dual boot with Windows xp after installing kubuntu lucid
<derdon> what is the best way of removing a plugged-in camera safely?
<BluesKaj> derdon, it's not windows , just close the app you're using to transfer the pics or video , if any and unplug
<DarthFrog> derdon: Click on the icon in the system tray and then press the Eject button on the pop-up screen.  I think the icon looks like the USB icon.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Not a good idea if the device has a file system on it.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, never had a problem as long as there was no actitvity
<derdon> DarthFrog: it doesn't have an eject button
<Trav> does anyone know why when I try to go in to the gui using xstart I loose my keyboard and my video goes away?
<DarthFrog> derdon: If the device is mounted, yes it will.
<derdon> DarthFrog: it will what?
<DarthFrog> derdon: It looks like a small circle with a solid up arrow in it.
<BluesKaj> Trav, do you mean startx?
<DarthFrog> derdon: The eject button.
<Trav> yes
<derdon> DarthFrog: I know how it should look like ;)
<derdon> DarthFrog: my two partitions on the external hard drive have this icon
<derdon> DarthFrog: but not the camera
<derdon> DarthFrog: could it be that it was unmounted automatically?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: True.  If all the cached writes have been written to the disk, you'll probably get away with it.  But unmounting properly ensures that they have been.
<DarthFrog> derdon: Type "mount" from a Konsole window and see if it is still mounted.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, I've looked for the eject option as you mentioned, but with some equipment thered oesn't seem to be such an option.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, everything that has a file system upon it has given me the eject icon.
<DarthFrog> If it is mounted, that is.
<BluesKaj> Trav, why are you using startx  , cli ?
<derdon> DarthFrog: ok, appearently, KDigiKam unmounts it automatically
<derdon> a bit strange, though
<DarthFrog> derdon: Good to know, thanks.
<Trav> because when it was going to the desktop gui automaticaly I also lost video and my keyboard
<Trav> I am using 9.10 and I just did a bug fix system has been up for a while with no problems before this
<Trav> when I go to recovery menu it does not let me do anything like the keboard is not there
<Trav> But when I got do a Ctrl-Alt-f2 it changes the screen
<Trav> .
<BluesKaj> Trav, ctrl+alt+f2 should bring up a tty shell
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.5.0 on lucid
<James147> Riddell: I am up for it :)
<BluesKaj> trav, have you tried systemsettings/Country region & language/keyboard layout/enable keyboard layout/keyboard model option ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, already running 4.5 :)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: from where?
<DarthFrog> Riddell: I"m running RC2
<DarthFrog> Is this the Released Version?
<Riddell> DarthFrog: do you want to test final?
<DarthFrog> Yes!
<Trav> right for tty shell
<BluesKaj> Riddell, oops sorry , 4.4.5 here
<Trav> how do I get to the keyboard layout setings?
<Trav> from a shell
<BluesKaj> you need X and the desktop for the kmenu/system settings
<Riddell> BluesKaj: do you want to test 4.5 final?
<gorgonizer> Riddell: I am willing to test :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, sure , where to get it?
<ikonia> what's the kde gksudo command ?
<ikonia> I can't remember it
<Pici> kdesudo?
<ikonia> is it ?
<Pici> uh.
<ikonia> I had that in my head, but I don't know
<James147> kdesudo yes
<ikonia> lets find out
<Pici> James147: thanks
<no_u0> im  curious to find errors since i cannot open the super user konsole from the gui. the normal konsole opens fine. but when i click the super user konsole, the icon just bounces but doesnt open
<ikonia> no_u0: can you open a terminal and do kdesudo $command_to_open_your_shell
<ikonia> James147: Pici thanks
<no_u0> ikonia: not sure what the command is
<ikonia> no_u0: what exactly are you trying to open
<no_u0> the super user konsole
<ikonia> ok, so "kdesudo konsole"
<James147> no_u0: do you really want to run konsole as root? or open a session as root?
<ikonia> do you get any errors/warnings ?
<ikonia> James147: a better question
<James147> no_u0: most the time if you need to run commands as root just open konsole as a user and type "sudo COMMAND"   or if you want to log in as root "sudo -i" << it is not advised to do this
<no_u0> James147: i just want to be able to run things without restriction
<no_u0> the regular konsole can get annoying that way
<James147> no_u0: i still se no reason to launch konsole as root ^^ due to the above
<no_u0> it opens the super user console fine from another konsole
<no_u0> yea i guess
<no_u0> it just saves typing sudo everytie
<no_u0> time*
<James147> no_u0: if you really want to not type sudo all the time, dont run konsole as root, just type "sudo -i" inside konsole... although its not advised to do that
<no_u0> ok
<joe____> hello everybody
<joe____> I just installed Kubuntu, I am a quite experienced Linux user, I used other distros before
<joe____> I wanted to give a suggestion, but I don't know which one is the appropriate channel
<maco> hi
<joe____> hi
<maco> #kubuntu-devel tends to be a good place to discuss ideas
<joe____> ok thanks
<joe____> it's not a very "development" suggestion, anyways
<joe____> I just think that it's not a good idea to ship default Kubuntu without pulseaudio
<joe____> I am quite experienced so I had no problems installing it, but an average user will just have no audio in Firefox, in VLC and other stuff
<joe____> I hope my consideration can be of any help, thanks for listening
<maco> joe____: 10.10 will include pulseaudio
<joe____> maco: oh, ok that's nice!
<maco> joe____: the reason it didnt earlier was that some versions of qt phonon handled it poorly. thats been fixed though (i never had problems with it, but some folks did)
<joe____> maco: oh, I see... I was using Fedora before and I think that you are right, if I remember correctly the Fedora people worked to let pulseaudio work on KDE, and it was just for Fedora
<maco> joe____: well, lennart works for red hat ;-)
<maco> but it was actually some bugginess in qt, i think. qt 4.6 is the first to handle it well, iirc
<joe____> maco: I see... that's good, then! if 10.10 will have pulseaudio then my "work" here is done! lol
<joe____> I go back and install the missing stuff for my fresh kubuntu installation, bye all and thanks for your time
<joe____> bye maco
<maco> bye
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is a mixed bag for those with onboard audio
<maco> BluesKaj:quite a lot of the underlying alsa bugs have been beaten into submission though ;-)
<BluesKaj> maco, i have 3 kubuntu machines with various soundcards and alsa isn't responsible for the audio probs, as soon as I dump PA, the audio works fine after setting up alsamixer properly.
<maco> BluesKaj: that doesnt make alsa not responsible
<maco> BluesKaj: drivers should work in both polling and interrupt mode. some of them work well in one of those modes and fall over in the other. that often results in it looking like pulse is broken when its really the driver
 * BluesKaj shrugs..run PA if you like , I'm merely telling you my personal experience and what I've come across with others ...PA isn't required on a lot of simple audio setups, cuz it's just another layer of processing
<BluesKaj> polling or no
<maco> its really hard to say "with onboard audio" too
<maco> because thats *most* audio
<maco> i mean, ALL laptops have onboard afaik, and most desktop mobos include onboard with only some higher end systems having an additional sound card added on
<maco> but things only break in a minority of cases
<frenchy> hello every one :)
<frenchyboy> I have just a quick question, i am searching for a laptop with ultra long battery life (i.e mac bookpro) but i really want to use ubuntu for the os. does someone know a model that have the same performances ?
<James147> frenchyboy: asus eee pc have a really long battery life and work great with [k]ubuntu, although might be a bit small
<frenchyboy> jazzy_d: why do you need 96khz ???
<frenchyboy> james147: yeah but they are pretty small, i think i will need 13" min ... and i really love the idea of 10+ battery ... if i wasn't loving kubuntu so much ...
<chiiph> hi... does anybody knows how to solve the problem of apt not finding any basic package after a fresh installation?
<well_laid_lawn> have you run an update?
<BluesKaj> chiiph, open kpackagekit and enable canonical partners repositories as well as other sources , in the sources options
<chiiph> BluesKaj: oks, I'll try that...
<testerq> hello
<James147> chiiph: first try running an update (via kpackagekit or by "sudo apt-get update"
<chiiph> BluesKaj && well_laid_lawn: everything's enabled and updated...
<chiiph> James147: ^^
<James147> chiiph: not finding anything...?
<testerq> how to register new user in some other channel????    for example "xxx-irc-channel"  ??  (for example)
<chiiph> James147: well... no, git... vim... I don't... basic packages... none are there..
<BluesKaj> chiiph, pastebin your sources.list
<testerq> allllooooooooo!!!!!!!   guys!!     "/invite usernamexxx ???? "
<testerq> anybody heart ??
<well_laid_lawn> testerq: it depends on the other channel - you'll need to ask in there
<testerq> anybody hear ??
<testerq> well_laid_lawn NO
<chiiph> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/NTkZt8NS
<testerq> well_laid_lawn  I can not write in this channel
<testerq> [00:46] [404] #cakephp Cannot send to channel
<well_laid_lawn> testerq: you might need a registered nick
<well_laid_lawn> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<testerq> well_laid_lawn how???
<testerq> well_laid_lawn  man --- faster please   tell me
<well_laid_lawn> testerq: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BluesKaj> chiiph, and sudo aptitude install "packagename" isn't working ?
<testerq> [00:51] [435] test567 #cakephp Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<chiiph> BluesKaj: nope
<well_laid_lawn> testerq: you need to shut that channel window
<testerq> I see it after type "/nick test567"
<BluesKaj> chiiph, which package ?
<chiiph> BluesKaj: git-core
<chiiph> BluesKaj: and outputs nothing for aptitude search htop (as another example)
<test999> [00:53] <test999> hi
<test999> [00:53] [404] #cakephp Cannot send to channel
<test999> well_laid_lawn  aaaaaaaaaA????????? !!!!!!!1
<BluesKaj> BBL
<test999> well_laid_lawn  what???????????????????
<test999> чёртов ирк
<chiiph> well_laid_lawn || James147: you guys have any idea what could be happening?
<test999> кто-нибудь на русском может сказать????????
<well_laid_lawn> test999: you didn't register your nick you just changed it
<test999> как зарегстрироваться на каком-нибудь канале ???????
<test999> well_laid_lawn   how to regist?
<well_laid_lawn> test999: try   /msg nickserv !register <email address> <password>
<well_laid_lawn> test999: do it in the freenode tab
<test999> well_laid_lawn  ok   I look at /help message and I am not understend what a fuck??? fuckind 20 words and nothing more --- fucking help
<well_laid_lawn> test999: you can't use that language in here]
<well_laid_lawn> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<well_laid_lawn> test999: go to this webpage for more help   http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<|magic|> hi
<well_laid_lawn> chiiph: in konsole when you run   sudo apt-get update   what doe it return? - lots on connecting and stuff?
<|magic|> how do you change color of panel of kubuntu, i can put only theme
<chiiph> well_laid_lawn: I'm acting as a proxy for another person... so, give me a sec, and I'll pastebin the outpu
<chiiph> t
<test999> well_laid_lawn  /msg NickServ !register <email address> <password>   DOES NOT WORK
<well_laid_lawn> test999: go to this webpage for more help   http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<test999> 01:00] [Notice] -NickServ- Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<well_laid_lawn> test999: go to this webpage for more help   http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<test999> well_laid_lawn  NO MAN - tell me here
<test999> well_laid_lawn do not run from problem - solve it
<well_laid_lawn> you are on ignore
<chiiph> well_laid_lawn: http://pastebin.com/7QHsg1w7
<well_laid_lawn> k
<|magic|> how do you change color of panel of kubuntu, i can put only theme
<|magic|> chi ha kubuntu
<James147> |magic|: you need to change the theme to change the colour... i think the aya theme works off the system palette
<test999> well_laid_lawn   I register!
<|magic|> James147: i understand
<|magic|> : /
<test999> well_laid_lawn     what is more?
<test999> well_laid_lawn      how to login?
<well_laid_lawn> chiiph: looks like the update fails with mismatched Hash Sums
<|magic|> is a restriction on kubuntu: (
<chiiph> well_laid_lawn: yep...
<chiiph> well_laid_lawn: we are behind a proxy... could that be it?
<James147> |magic|: its not a kubuntu restriction, its the way plasma themes work... aya is probally the theme you want, it will change to the colour of your windows
<|magic|> ok
<well_laid_lawn> chiiph: I never use a proxy but lots do so it should work - try a diff mirror to download from
<|magic|> James147:  Can you show me how to do it, forgive me for not correct English
<chiiph> well_laid_lawn: sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True <-- this solved it...
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<James147> |magic|: system settings > appearance > ... umm Desktop Theme I think ... cant quite remember where on 4.4
<James147> |magic|: then click the "get new themes" when you find it :)
<|magic|> i iunderstand
<|magic|> what do you use as KDE
<|magic|> James147:
<James147> on kde 4.5 now, they moved allot of the system settings stuff around so I cant remember where everything is :)
<|magic|> ok
<|magic|> kubuntu is good but delicate
<BluesKaj> chiiph, well_laid_lawn is correct, you should change your server source to Main or USA....being behind a proxy can be difficult in my experience.
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...the new kde test didn't go so well , so i have to relogin
<Makuseru> Im having some problems using HDMI out. I have a HP G60 with an Nvidia 8200M graphics chipset. When i plut the hdmi cable into my tv the nvidia settings sees the tv and i can change settings and such, but the tv always says "no siginal." I've googled around and came across people saying the nvidia 8200 has a hdmi/dvi jumper that you have to move. But since i have the laptop version (the 8200M) i dont know if mine would have that
<Makuseru> or not. Is it a case of that, or are there some setting/drivers i don't know about that i should to get hdmi working?
<sithlord48> hey all, i have lucid w/ kde 4.4.5 with radeion driver and kcm for effects says they are not supported, but they are on and work. how can i get it to allow me to config the settings?
<Guest89820> Im having some problems using HDMI out. I have a HP G60 with an Nvidia 8200M graphics chipset. When i plut the hdmi cable into my tv the nvidia settings sees the tv and i can change settings and such, but the tv always says "no siginal." I've googled around and came across people saying the nvidia 8200 has a hdmi/dvi jumper that you have to move. But since i have the laptop version (the 8200M) i dont know if mine would have
<Guest89820> that or not. Is it a case of that, or are there some setting/drivers i don't know about that i should to get hdmi working?
<sithlord48> Guest89820: do you have the vendors driver for the gfx card installed? if so you can try 'kdesudo nvidia-setting' to run the nvidia display control panel
<Guest89820> sithlord48: I have the current driver going, and the nvidia settings see the tv and everything, but the tv says no input
<sithlord48> oh i was just suggesting..
<Guest89820> Appreciate it.
<sithlord48> ok first off you did open the program w/ kdesudo , so your running as root.
<sithlord48> secondly, be sure you have saved to xorg file  , and you also may have to restart X server
<Guest89820> i didnt open it with sudo, and i did save the xorg
<nuovodna> when will be kde 4.5.0 final release on kubuntu lucid ppa ?
<roxy> my kopete w/ yahoo account just crashz. default from repo. fresh install. :<
<bittin> Hello, anyone know if peppermint got an irc channel?
<James147> nuovodna: kde 4.5 isnt out yet :) but the 4.5 packages have/are being built and tested now so they should be released about the same time kde 4.5 is, or at elast with a day or two
<nuovodna> ok, thanks James147
<James147> nuovodna: watch www.kubuntu.org/news  it willl be anounced there with insctuctions when it is availble
<nuovodna> James147: thanks. do you know if the qt dbusmenu patched version will be uploaded on lucid ppa?
<bittin> their website says its #PeppermintOS but thats empty :(
<James147> nuovodna: dont know sorry
<nuovodna> ok i ll ask to devel channel
<bittin> thinking about installling that distro on my netbook
<djustice> wtf pplz. kopete. busted yahoo. that cant be stock 4.4.5 release.
<djustice> ill dig for a ppa...
<djustice> mumblemumble..
<djustice> zero useful ppaz. no working kopete/yahoo for kubuntu then.
<djustice> and gyachi fails. weird server refusals. infinite popup dialogs..
<djustice> awesome.
 * djustice returns to #chakra-devel
<stacasajac> ?
<James147> stacasajac: ?
<stacasajac> brasil???
<James147> !br | sithlord48
<ubottu> sithlord48: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<James147> sithlord48: sorry, dam tab complete as ppl leave :S
<poyntz> how to I get korganiser to work in lucid lynx without crashing?
#kubuntu 2010-08-10
<James147> poyntz: what version of kde?
<poyntz> James147: 4.4.2
<James147> poyntz: you might want to try upgrading to kde 4.4.5 (add the ppa: "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa")
<sithlord48> poyntz, if your upgrading via the ppa use the command (with out ' ) 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<sithlord48> poyntz: it will save you some headace on package replacement
<joe___> hello everybody, I have Kubuntu 10.4 64-bit and when I use adobe flash plugin 32-bit with the wrapper for firefox the webcam doesn't work
<joe___> is there a way to fix it? I once had the native 64-bit plugin beta, but now I cannot find it anymore
<joe___> so the question is: is there a way to fix the flash plugin 32-bit with the 64-bit wrapper so that the webcam will work? if not, where I can find the native 64-bit flash plugin, please?
<James147> joe___: just install "flashplugin-installer" it should get the right version
<joe___> James147: I did it and if I go in firefox I can see that I have the npwrapper one.. problem is: webcam doesn't work and I don't know why
<joe___> James147: I guessed that maybe it's because the webcam driver is 64-bit and the flash player is 32-bit, but it can be another problem, too
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> i am trying to update from 10.04 to 10.10 rc3, when i use the command "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" i get an error "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<phoenix__> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks"
<phoenix__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475716/
<well_laid_lawn> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Makuseru> Im having some problems with using hdmi out on my hp g60(Nvidia 8200M). The nvidia settings thing sees the tv that i have the hdmi cable plugged up to, it even knows the correct resolution. But the tv just says "no signal". The computer also acts like there is a second screen on it, if i move the mouse to the right (where the second screen would be) the mouse keeps going for a long distance like there actually is a screen there.
<Makuseru> Anyone know how i can get this working?
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: phoenix@matrix:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade -d -c
<phoenix__> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<phoenix__> New release 'maverick' available.
<phoenix__> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<FloodBotK1> phoenix__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix__: you need to   /j #ubuntu+1   for that
<phoenix__> ok
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: no response there
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix__: it's quiet most everywhere now and sorry but I haven't tried 10.10 yet
<well_laid_lawn> maybe someone else has...
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: ok. ca you tell me at what time more people are active in this channel.
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix__: +12hrs maybe
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: in american time?
<well_laid_lawn> pho +12hrs hours anytime - here it is 1pm
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix__:  +12hrs hours anytime - here it is 1pm
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: ok. thank you.
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<Shdwdrgn> hi folks.  I run kde3 with packages from launchpad, but since upgrading to lucid last week, I've not been able to fix kde-guidance-kde3.  Any ideas?
<James147> Shdwdrgn: kde3 isnt supported here anymore... I am not sure where is the best place to get that support
<Shdwdrgn> hmm bummer
<Shdwdrgn> I can't figure out what the problem is... that package is listed as active and installed, but when I try to reinstall, I get the error "I wasn't able to locate file for the kde-guidance-kde3 package"
<Shdwdrgn> I can't get to my monitor&display settings (which I think is because of this package) and of course the only match google finds is from 2005
<well_laid_lawn> try in konsole   ls /var/cache/apt/archives | grep kde-guidance-kde3
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like the package was removed
<Shdwdrgn> nothing returned
<Shdwdrgn> removed?  I thought if it were removed, I wouldn't get a reply to 'aptitude show' ?
<well_laid_lawn> try an update - it isn't stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Shdwdrgn> I just did one before you posted that command
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<scarecraft> hallo ich hab ein problem. Meine internetseiten bauen sich erst nach so 30sek-1min auf. Also es passiert erst garnichts und schwup dann sind sie ganz normal da. Ich dachte erst an DNS oder sowas aber hab net rausgefunden wo ich das einstellen kann . Ein anderer Browser zeigt die selben symtome
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<scarecraft> sorry
<scarecraft> i have a problem.When i want to surf to a Internetside its first idle for 30sec-1min . I guess its a DNS problem but i cannot find out where i can configure the dns. another browser (opera) have the same problems. can anybody help me please ?
<pushkaraj> <pushkaraj> Hi, is it leagual if I copy my window's fonts in kubuntu's installation and use it?
<wilbert> hello all i have an intel graphics card 915 wanting to install mesa
<pushkaraj> I have leagal copy of windows
<wilbert> do i need to uninstall i other video driver
<maco> pushkaraj: i think so, yes
<wilbert> and then install mesa?
<DarthFrog> pushkaraj: You want a legal opinion?  You need to ask a lawyer.
<maco> oh yeah, im not a lawyer ;-)
<pushkaraj> DarthFrog: hmm you are correct
<maco> there are *some* fonts microsoft allows to be freely redistributed i think
<maco> but i dont know which exactly. theyre the ones in msttcorefonts
<DarthFrog> there is a ttf-mscorefonts-installer package.
<wilbert> hey anyone know?
<Optimus55> hey is there a kubuntu developer channel or is this the only one?
<well_laid_lawn> Optimus55: there is #kubuntu-devel as well
<well_laid_lawn>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<well_laid_lawn> wilbert: don't uninstall anything afaik
<wilbert> afaik?
<well_laid_lawn> afaik= As Far As I Know
<wilbert> ohhhhh
<wilbert> ok ok
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<wilbert> ok thank you
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<phoenix__> is there a lightweight image viewer, that starts instantly
<alket> hi, how to install flash in Kubuntu Lucid x64 ?
<jussi> alket: just the normal way, install flashplugin-installer
<alket> jussi: but it will install the x32 one
<jussi> phoenix__: what have you been using previously?
<phoenix__> gwenview
<jussi> alket: the 64 bit flash has been discontinued for now by adobe...
<phoenix__> jussi: gwenview takes 3 sec to load
<jussi> phoenix__: tried display?
<jussi> its in imagemagick iirc
<phoenix__> jussi: display?
<phoenix__> jussi: is that a gtk one?
<jussi> Im not sure, but its _really_ fast to start.
<jussi> phoenix__: its a cli tool though, but it does start a graphical type interface.
<alket> where is synpatic in kubuntu ?
<alket> or Ubuntu Software Center ?
<phoenix__> jussi: any other qt based
<maco> alket: the software installer program on kubuntu is called KPackageKit
<jussi> phoenix__: what exactly are you trying to acheive?
<phoenix__> jussi: speed.but i dont like gtk
<jussi> phoenix__: is it just image previewing quickly? or more ?
<jussi> ie. dolphin has good image preivews built in..
<phoenix__> jussi: just image viewing
<well_laid_lawn> there's xzgv which is light
<phoenix__> hello well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> hi
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: i am reading about xzgv
<alket> I am 3 years user of Ubuntu and I have to admit that Kubuntu is much much more powerfull and easy to use except for KPackageKit it could be replaced with synpatic and Ubuntu Software Center
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix__: from a terminal I use xzgv -v /path
<maco> alket: except those arent Qt/KDE apps ;-)
<maco> alket: but yes, KPK is well-known as needing some love
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: is that a terminal based one
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix__: no - it is just how I start it to get the zoom (-z) option
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: ok
<alket> I dual boot with Ubuntu and Kubuntu why Kubuntu is listed with name Ubuntu in grub ?
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: is very fast
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix__: I like it :]
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: nice app
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: i downloaded and tried kubuntu 10.10
<LonghornGT_> Oh hai there!
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix__: looks good?
<LonghornGT_> I got a problem
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: i am already using kde 4.5 rc2, i dont see any difference. there is a bug in kopete.
<LonghornGT_> I installed kde 4.4.80 from kde experimental repo
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix__: well done to only have one bug :]
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: or may be a bug in notification area
<LonghornGT_> And now I can't see screen
<LonghornGT_> I mean, when I login, screen is black
<LonghornGT_> No plasma desktop
<phoenix__> well_laid_lawn: 10.10 rc3 is only of bugfixes
<LonghornGT_> And no kicker
<well_laid_lawn> k
<phoenix__> LonghornGT_: are you using ati cards
<LonghornGT_> No, nvidia
<LonghornGT_> I can see cursor, I can move it
<LonghornGT_> But no desktop
<phoenix__> can you start the task manager
<LonghornGT_> Nope
<LonghornGT_> Who's kde maintainer in kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> I think you have to rename .kde
<LonghornGT_> I want to kontact him
<LonghornGT_> *contact
<phoenix__> ha ha ha
<well_laid_lawn> there's #kubuntu-devel
<LonghornGT_> OK
<maco> LonghornGT_: ubuntu does team maintainership. its not individuals... each time there's a release, about 10 people hurry and try to package it all up
<maco> but nobody's in charge of a single specific package that nobody else touches
<filbert_> kde use sys resource too much... Is that true?
<LonghornGT_> I mean, kubuntu kde is so... unstable
<LonghornGT_> I want that KDE was as good as in Arch
<LonghornGT_> Or mandriva
<filbert_> some say gnome is much much far better than kde....
<LonghornGT_> But I like KDE
<LonghornGT_> Gnome is boring
<LonghornGT_> KDE is not
<filbert_> but if you are an admin... this will be an issue....
<LonghornGT_> lol, i'm not admin
<LonghornGT_> I'm gamer and designer
<filbert_> than better stick with kde than....
<filbert_> i like kde too actually....
<phoenix__> is there a parental control soft for kubuntu
<phi__> hi all
<phoenix__> hi
<phi__> i got a problem with kde: since last week the system sensors for cpu and network are missing, so none of my monitors shows any graph about my cpu performance.....
<phi__> Anybody heard of this or a similar problem?
<phi__> Is this due to a kde update?
<phi__> any hint would be appreciated ;-)
<phoenix__> phi__: what is your kubuntu version
<phi__> im always updating to the official version - 10.04 with last patches
<phoenix__> phi__: you mean you are missing the cpu and network widgets?
<Guest8757> can someone tell me how to make shortcut for konsole or chrome
<Guest8757> menu editor didn't work
<phi__> phoenix__: no there seems to something wrong with the underlying sensors, since none of the monitors shows any graph... i tried ksysguard and some widgets
<jussi> phoenix__: you are after web filtering?
<jussi> !info dansguardian | phoenix__
<ubottu> phoenix__: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-1 (lucid), package size 472 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<phoenix__> jussi: ya, thats it
<phoenix__> jussi: i will try that now
<jussi> :)
<jussi> phoenix__: the other option is to use opendns to fileter stuff
<jussi> Guest8757: where do you want the shortcut?
<phoenix__> jussi: i tried opendns it slows up browsing
<Guest8757> chrome desktop icon
<LonghornGT_> What's the codename of KDE SC 4.5?
<jussi> Guest8757: you hae it in your menu, right?
<Guest8757> ya
<jussi> Guest8757: drag and drop should work...
<jussi> LonghornGT_: no idea, try asking in #kde
<LonghornGT_> I asked
<LonghornGT_> No answer yet
<Guest8757> i kown in that way,I wanna make shortcut for chrome ,just like ctrl+shift+A to launch chrome
<jussi> right, Im off, see you all.
<Guest8757> in kubuntu 9.04 ,in menu editor can set application's shortcut ,but in 10.04 it doesn't work
<phoenix__> jussi: bye
<phoenix__> LonghornGT_: 4.5 rc3 ->candy
<LonghornGT_> And 4.5 RTM?
<snikker> hi, when I copy files to ntfs partition the "mount.ntfs-3g" command, use 100% cpu. it's a normal thing?
<well_laid_lawn> snikker: here ntfs-3g uses a lot of resources too
<LonghornGT_> bug 12309
<snikker> well_laid_lawn: ok, so it's not only on my system...
<well_laid_lawn> snikker: if it wasn't going at 100% then it would be going slower
<well_laid_lawn> an obvious statement but...
<snikker> well_laid_lawn: i hope they this problem can be solved in the next release
<snikker> *that
<well_laid_lawn> snikker: it's been this way for a while - ntfs is not open source
<snikker> well_laid_lawn: :(
<tasslehoff> I need to get libmpfr.so.4 on my 10.04 system. Any ideas how I can get that?
<test999>  /msg NickServ identify pass
<test999>  /msg NickServ identify pass
<well_laid_lawn> it's not in a lucid package tasslehoff
<well_laid_lawn> !find libmpfr.so
<ubottu> File libmpfr.so found in libmpfr-dev, libmpfr1ldbl
<test999>  /msg NickServ identify
<well_laid_lawn> !find libmpfr.so.4
<ubottu> Package/file libmpfr.so.4 does not exist in lucid
<tasslehoff> well_laid_lawn: that's my conclusion so far as well.
<well_laid_lawn> tasslehoff: seems it is a 64bit app and there is only an rpm fot it atm
<well_laid_lawn> for it even
<tasslehoff> well_laid_lawn: ack
<well_laid_lawn> http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=%22libmpfr.so.4%22+lucid&btnG=Search
<test999> how to login IN IRC?
<well_laid_lawn> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<test999> I registreg in channel...  how to login?
<test999> HAY QQQQQQQQQQQQ
<test999> how?????
<test999> hay!!
<test999> how to login in IRC??????????????????
<test999> ssssssssssss
<test999> ssssssssssss
<test999> sssssssssssss
<FloodBotK1> test999: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<test999> skezxhqktaca
<test999> skezxhqktaca
<test999> how to login in IRC??????????????????
<test999> how to login in IRC??????????????????
<test999> ANYBODY IS NO DEAD?????????
<tasslehoff> !find libgmp.so
<ubottu> File libgmp.so found in ia32-libs, lib32gmp3, lib32gmp3-dev, libgmp3-dev, libgmp3c2 (and 2 others)
<tasslehoff> !find libgmp.so.10
<ubottu> Package/file libgmp.so.10 does not exist in lucid
<test999> how to login in IRC??????????????????
<ikonia> test999: you're logged in
<ikonia> test999: stop spamming/asking
<xampart> is it possible to have onboard video + seperate video card used at the same time?
<ikonia> xampart: that will depend on your bios and video cards
<ikonia> xampart: if you bios allows onboard to function at the same time
<xampart> ikonia: i enabled the onboard already from bios
<ikonia> xampart: and if the video cards will be compatible together using techniques such as xinerama or twinview
<ikonia> xampart: that doesn't mean the board supports both enabled
<xampart> ikonia: that's why i'm here
<ikonia> xampart: and that's why I'm explaining it to you
<xampart> this is my lspci http://pastebin.com/MrUvTXxT
<ikonia> that just shows devices in the board
<ikonia> xampart: from that I can see you won't be able to use twin view
<xampart> why is that
<ikonia> xampart: so your only option would be xinerama, which won't allow 3d alleceration on the two cards due to the closed source drivers not supporting it
<ikonia> xampart: twinview only allows 1 nvidia card with 2 ports, not 2 cards
<Guest37261> how to disable printer applet ?
<xampart> two cards? i have only one nvs290 + the onboard
<ikonia> xampart: that's two cards, the onboard is a card
<xampart> ikonia: i use this machine only to browse, so would the "no 3d acceleration" be a problem in that case
<ikonia> xampart: things like compiz, the cube, things like that reawlly
<ikonia> rally
<ikonia> really
<test999> how to recower password?
<test999> "/msg NickServ identify pass"
<test999> ????
<test999> I do not remember password
<test999> I can say my email and login
<test999> ALLLO
<jussi> test999: join #freenode
<test999> jussi yes I have joined
<jussi> test999: ask there, they can help you
<test999> jussi  yes I am helped
<mychmg> n
<test999> "/msg NickServ identify pass"       FREENODE sent ME on email following message "/msg NickServ SETPASS test999 passoldddd passwordnew"     and I recower it
<gvandeweyer> hi, I know i'm in the wrong place but perhaps someone might have the answer: Is RAM backwards compatible as long as they fit in the same slot? I have an old machine with DDR PC3200 (166Mhz - 200Mhz) ram that is suffering instability and I'm thinking it is the RAM. However, local stores only have DDR 400Mhz and higher available.  will this work?
<phoenix__> what is debin junior config
<Guest48287> Hi room
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.5.0 in lucid
<jlaamanen> _o/ count me in
<SteBo> Hi! I'm trying to upgrade 10.04 LTS to KDE SC 4.5 via kubuntu-backports-ppa. but there are a lot of conflicts.
<SteBo> Is it completely uploaded yet?
<SteBo> Saw the announcement on kubuntu.org and wanted to upgrade then.
<Riddell> SteBo: how are you upgrading?
<SteBo> I tried both KPackeKit and aptitude dist-upgrade
<SteBo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu lucid main is in the sources.list.d
<SteBo> for package libkdecore5 I only see version 4:4.4.92a-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 in the repository
<SteBo> when I do apt-cache show libkdecore5
<dcorbin_work> What's the right way to see if a particular package is installed?
<jussi> dcorbin_work: apt-cache policy <package>
<jussi> SteBo: I suppose you ran "apt-get update"
<SteBo> jussi: sure
<SteBo> Riddell: any ideas?
<Riddell> SteBo: can you pastebin the output of  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<SteBo> Riddell: ok, one moment
<SteBo> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/tiJyhLMF
<EDinNY>  Just upgraded and I now not in the "sudoers" file!
<EDinNY> any easy fix besides rebooting with an install disk and writing it by hand?
<Riddell> SteBo: please wait two minutes
<SteBo> Riddell: ok
<nerdy_kid> having some dependancy trouble trying to upgrade to kde 4.5; synaptic wants to remove half my kde install.  has 4.5 hit the ppa fully?
<SteBo> nerdy_kid: I have a similar problem. Riddell wanted to get back to me here in the channel in a few minutes.
<nerdy_kid> SteBo ah ok.  ill stick around too then :)
<Riddell> nerdy_kid: not yet, please stand by
<SteBo> Riddell, nerdy_kid: looks good here now :)
<SteBo> just did another apt-get update and everything looks fine.
<Riddell> SteBo: great, let me know how it goes after the install
<nerdy_kid> Riddell you guys rock :D
<Riddell> nerdy_kid: let me know how it goes
<SteBo> Riddell: all packages upgraded fine. I will logout and login again now.
<SteBo> Riddell: everything's fine. I'm now using KDE SC 4.5 final :) Anything more I could test for you?
<Riddell> SteBo: great
<Riddell> SteBo: just try out some applications and plasma widgets
<jlaamanen> going to reboot as well, fingers crossed
<SteBo> Riddel: fish and smb-kio-slaves, kate, dolphin, konsole, kontact (korganizer, kmail, akregator), kopete, konqueror, kile, amarok and all my plasma applets work fine. I used KDE 4,5 RC2 before and the desktop works as before.
<jlaamanen> SteBo: wrong, it works much smoother ;)
<SteBo> jlaamanen: yes, this one Dolphin-hang-bug seems to be gone now :)
<jlaamanen> memory consumption is definitely smaller
<jlaamanen> 290 MB
<SteBo> jlaamanen: How do you measure this?
<jlaamanen> free -m
<jlaamanen>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jlaamanen> Mem:          1968        826       1142          0         55        498
<jlaamanen> -/+ buffers/cache:        272       1695
<jlaamanen> Swap:         1929          0       1929
<FloodBotK1> jlaamanen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SteBo> used 826? not 290..?
<SteBo> ah, it's 290 less than before right after login for you, right?
<jlaamanen> i'm alwasy looking the used amount on the second row, second column
<jlaamanen> which is consumption without buffers and cache
<jlaamanen> desktop feels a lot more responsive than with RC2
<SteBo> jlaamanen: I think you misinterpret the values reported by the free command. see man free. the second row is a subset of the used memory IMHO.
<jlaamanen> SteBo: yeah, it doesn't memory used for cache+buffers, but afaik cache can be considered as unused memory
<jlaamanen> s/doesn't/isn't/
<SteBo> jlaamanen: yes, cache will be freed as soon as programs need the memory to run.
<jlaamanen> nevertheless, it's less than with RC2
<SteBo> cu, thank you for your held!
<SteBo> help
<nerdy_kid> Riddell everys good here, amarok gave me a seg fault the first time i tried starting but besides that everything seems to be going fine.
<heyson-alice> Hello, the new version of KDE, will it come to the package managers today?
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> i am having problem with nvidia drivers. i just now upgraded to 10.10 rc3
<jussi> phoenix__: 10.10 help in #ubuntu+1
<bdrung> hi, a kubuntu developer here having time for looking at one sponsor request?
<phoenix__> hello jussi, i am in failsafe mode. is there a way to increse the display resolution
<jussi> phoenix__: 10.10 help in #ubuntu+1 please ;)
<phoenix__> jussi: ok
<jussi> bdrung: #kubuntu-devel is likely what you are after.
<bdrung> jussi: ups. you are right. i joint the wrong channel.
<James147> phoenix__: also, 10.10 is NOT RC3, its alpha 3
<heyson-alice> svt__: Sveriges television?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<heyson-alice> Hiyas you
<nerdy_kid> i cant get speech-dispatcher to work, all the logs are empty :(  any ideas?
<nerdy_kid> (it is actually running, it just does absolutly nothing)
<jlaamanen> 4.5.0 can't install network-manager-kde
<enderw99> where is 4.5.0 released?
<jlaamanen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475912/
<jlaamanen> enderw99: it's in backports ppa
<Riddell> jlaamanen: I'll fix that
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I lost kubuntu-workspace and several other key kde's including ketwork manager as well , I had to rescue my install in gnome,
 * BluesKaj keeps gnome as a backup desktop in case I get brave or foolish with experimental stuff
<okapi14> hi all, are you guys having problem on updating Kubuntu today?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.4: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<nerdy_kid> okapi14 yeah riddell has been working on it
<Riddell> jlaamanen: try an update then installing etwork-manager-kde
<jlaamanen> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> okapi14: what problems are you having?
<jlaamanen> Riddell: works now
<Riddell> jlaamanen: yay, let me know if you have any other issues
<Riddell> BluesKaj: are you able to reinstall kubuntu-desktop now ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yes I deleted the kde 4.5 deb from the sources.list and updated and installed kubuntu-desktop
<lelamal> hi, I'm trying to upgrade to KDE 4.5, but it keeps complaining about some errors, seemingly due to the names: kdebase-workspace-dbg_4%3a4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<lelamal> could it be the colon rendered here with 4%3a?
<Riddell> lelamal: please pastebin your upgrade command and output
<blip-> hi all, anyone know when/if KDE 4.5 is in PPA for Kubuntu 10.4 ?
<jlaamanen> blip-: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<lelamal> Riddell: ok, I've never done that, where should I paste it? I remember there's a webpage...
<Riddell> lelamal: pastebin.com
<lelamal> ok
<lelamal> Riddell: ok, here it is: http://pastebin.com/eaUQcAyb
<lelamal> am I correct in thinking it's because of it that most packages are held back?
<Riddell> l	hmm, fooey
<Riddell> lelamal: please try this and pastebin the output
<Riddell> sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dbg_4%3a4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<okapi14> how to know the version of installed KDE?
<jlaamanen> kde4-config -v
<cba123> I installed mplayerthumbs and can't get previews to work.  I went to preferences, and enabled mplayerthumbs but I don't see previews, any ideas?
<Riddell> okapi14: Help -> About KDE in any app
<okapi14> Riddell, thanks. Mine seems to be finally installed...
<Riddell> okapi14: 4.5 ?
<lelamal> Riddell: ok, here it is: http://pastebin.com/6sAuNJEZ
<nerdy_kid> there is still the "lost and found" section to systemsettings; i thought that was going to be fixed?
<okapi14> Riddell, yep this is what I have "Platform version 4.5.00 (KDE 4.5.0)"
<Riddell> lelamal: ok now finish it off with  sudo apt-get -f install
<lelamal> Riddell: ok, I did that, and thanks, no more errors when I try to upgrade. But those 171 packages are still held back. I hoped that would unblock them...
<Riddell> lelamal: which packages?
<lelamal> Riddell: those at the bottom: http://pastebin.com/Kz609x8e
<lelamal> I'm kinda stuck
<Riddell> lelamal: what happens if you apt-get install dolphin
<markus____> Riddell: Now, I tried to update my laptop from 4.4.5. some packages are to be removed (e.g. digikam, libtqt4-phonon). it seems to me that libqt4-phonon and libqt4-assistant are not up to date?
<lelamal> Riddell: should I say yes? http://pastebin.com/rT39mLVU
<Riddell> lelamal: yes
<Riddell> libqt4-assistant is the problem there, it's gone away
<markus____> ah, ok
<lelamal> Riddell: ok, many thanks for your assistance! =)
<heyson-alice> KDE 4.5, when is it in the package manager?
<James147> heyson-alice: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<KukuNut> topic should be updated to reflect the 4.5
<okapi14> Riddel, where is libmarble4? Yes, some application has been removed like digikam....
<okapi14> Riddell, why KDE-FULL package still kept back?
<ramanK1> Hi there
<ramanK1> How can I install the KDE-netbook 4.5 on kubuntu lucid?
<Riddell> okapi14: digikam copied, will appear in a minute
<cba123> I think it's funny that the day after I decide to reinstall KDE, they release 4.5
<cba123> nvm, seems like it is just the "development platform"
<James147> cba123: no, they relaesed kde 4.5 fully ^^
<ramanK1> Can you tell me how can I install kde-netbook 4.5 on my lucid?
<Riddell> cba123: what gives you that idea?
<James147> ramanK1: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45   assuming you already have the netbook version
<James147> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.5/ ^^ they mention dev platform first ?
<ramanK1> James147: I added the backport repositories but I don't know what to do next
<James147> ramanK1: update
<ramanK1> James147: apt-get update?
<Riddell> ramanK1: dist-upgrade, install plasma-netbook, select it in System Settings
<Riddell> under Plasma Workspaces I think
<James147> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cba123> Riddell, http://www.kde.org/ first link says Development platform, not the standard desktop environment.
<James147> sorry ^sudo apt-get update  should be the first one
<Riddell> cba123: "Applications and Plasma Workspaces" too
<Riddell> clearly this new branding has some bedding down to do
<cba123> Riddell, That, and kde.org's banner says "Experience Freedom 4.4"
<ramanK1> James147: wow , it wants to upgrade the all things , is there any way that I upgrade just the plasma-netbook?
<cba123> Riddell, Not doubting you, just saying that is what I saw first.
<Riddell> cba123: damn, well caught
<James147> ramanK1: not without upgrading all of kde
<Riddell> (on the banner)
<ramanK1> James147: hmm , thanks
<ramanK1> Riddell: thanks
<okapi14> Riddell, why KDE-FULL package still kept back?
<cba123> Riddell, Where do I find 4.5 to install?  Did apt-get update, then upgrade, and didn't get anything.
<Riddell> cba123: see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<Riddell> okapi14: dunno, checking
<Riddell> okapi14: kde-full installing fine here, what issue do you get?
<okapi14> Riddell: on install of digikam, this is the error from synaptic " Depends:libmarble4 but is not going to be installed" on install of the libmarble4, lot of applications will be removed..
<Riddell> okapi14: sorry digikam is still working through the publisher, should be done in a minute or two
<okapi14> Riddel: from apt-get upgrade all I get "the following packages ave been kept back: KDE-FULL"
<Jadi19> how can I upgrade to kde 4.5?
<James147> Jadi19: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45  ^^
<Jadi19> thank you James :)
<BluesKaj> all I can say is , good luck with 4.5 . definitely still a challenge IMO
<James147> how did your upgrade go BluesKaj?
<Riddell> okapi14: digikam should be in now
<BluesKaj> it didn't James147..kde disappeared altogether ..I should have realized when kubuntu-workspace was being deleted :)
<James147> :) good idea to watch for packages being removed
<Riddell> BluesKaj: you were the first to try it, in the hours since there's been plenty of addition to the PPA
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I appreciate that , but I think I'll wait for a few days
 * BluesKaj dons the hat of caution for a while
<reagle> I `add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports` but I only see 30M of updates? But the announce says that's the right repo to add...? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<BluesKaj> James147, I keep gnome desktop as a backup ..it's not a purist approach but it works and I do use some gtk apps anyway.
<reagle> oh, I see, the other packages "have been kept back"
 * reagle runs apt-get dist-upgrade
<James147> BluesKaj: I would just use aptitude in a virtual terminal :) since thats probally what I would end up running anyway in gnome
<BluesKaj> James147, I occasionally switch to gnome if I'm puzzled about a question regarding ubuntu apps
<reagle> uh-oh: Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-help_4%3a4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa4_amd64.deb
<okapi14> Riddell, thanks for help but this is sucks... I get away from WINDOWS to avoid loosing data or application and I have to face it here again!
<James147> okapi14: thats always a risk when updaging so close ot a release
<James147> okapi14: if you want to avoid such problems wait a week after a release to upgrade
<Riddell> reagle: please pastebin the output with the error
<Riddell> okapi14: what's the problem?
<reagle> Riddell: my system is a little messed up now, can't Konq, I think it related to a conflict with a dependency in autokey-qt, but not sure.
<reagle> Riddell: here is where I am now: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/248465/
<okapi14> Riddell: KDE-Full still kept back and digikam not available (or can not be re-install without removing the update) and can not connect my Iphone anymore..
<reagle> kdebase-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime-data (>= 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2) but 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<Riddell> reagle: are you on amd64?
<reagle> yes
<Riddell> reagle: fooey looks like you'll need to wait an hour for the necessary package to compile
<reagle> ... so it refuses to install kdebase-runtime and installing plasma-scriptengine-javascript threatens to remove a ton of packages
<reagle> ah, too quick on the draw I was
<Riddell> okapi14: pastebin  apt-cache policy digikam
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.5: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 [amd64 still in process, report issues to Riddell] | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<lelamal> hi, I've just upgraded to KDE 4.5, but after login screen I get only a black screen. Now writing from a different computer. How can I fix this?
<rethus> whats on today... i have 3 security updates, 22 regular updates and 141 blocked updates in kpackageKit.
<lelamal> All I can do is stare at the pointer, or ctrl+alt+f# to reach a terminal
<rethus> is that a bug on my machine, or did someone have such much updates too?
<okapi14> Riddell:here is what I get after apt-cache digikam policy "digikam:
<okapi14>   Installed: (none)
<okapi14>   Candidate: 2:1.3.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2
<okapi14>   Version table:
<okapi14>      2:1.3.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 0
<okapi14>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<FloodBotK1> okapi14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rethus>  okapi14: use pastebin.com
<Riddell> reagle: 4.5 just got released
<Riddell> rethus rather ^^
<rethus> ahh, k. i afraid there was a bug on my machine :D
<rethus> ok, thatn lets get it...
<okapi14> Riddell: to who I have to pastebin
<Riddell> okapi14: pastebin  apt-get install digikam
<James147> lelamal: on the black screen can you get krunner up? (alt+F2)
<lelamal> Riddell: nope
<lelamal> I can control just the pointer
<okapi14> Riddell: Done
<lelamal> James147: sorry, I got the wrong name
<Riddell> lelamal: can you do  alt-f2  konsole ?
<Riddell> okapi14: what's the URL?
<okapi14> riddell: http://pastebin.com/aErrVKpr
<Riddell> 16:00 < Riddell> okapi14: pastebin  apt-get install digikam
<lelamal> Riddell: no, I can't, alt+f2 dosn't respond
<lelamal> James147 and Riddell: but I can reach a virtual terminal with ctrl+alt+f# if that can help
<Riddell> lelamal: try this from a linux command line   echo -e "[Compositing]\nEnabled=false" > ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<lelamal> Riddell: ok, did that
<Riddell> lelamal: then log in
<Riddell> killall ksmserver  might be an easy way to force it to log out
<joe___> hello everybody, I would like you opinion on something, plese
<joe___> I am about to set again umask as I used to have on another distro before... I want that only users with ID >= 1000 will have a umask of 002, so that the group permission is always writable
<lelamal> Riddell: ksmserver: no process found
<lelamal> should I just reboot?
<joe___> then I set the default group for users >= 1000 as "user", for all of them, and then I set the home permissions to rwx------
<joe___> this way, every user has got its own "privacy" inside their home, but the moment they want to share a file with other people, then can just copy it to a shared area
<joe___> do you see any downside in this configuration, please?
<joe___> root, as every user below ID 1000, will still have a default umask of 022
<Riddell> lelamal: yes
<lelamal> Riddell: I rebooted in the meantime. Basically, now, after letting me enter my suername/password, it keeps showing the blue background
<lelamal> but doens't show the fading things (sorry, don't know what they're called) before showing the desktop (which is never shown, in fact)
<lelamal> basically, I'm stuck here, but with the native colour instead of a black screen
<okapi14> Riddell:did I send the wrong information?
<joe___> lelamal, Riddell: I didn't follow from the beginning, but maybe deleting KDE settings (~/.kde) would help, what do you think?
<James147> joe___: not just yet...
<joe___> ok
<Riddell> lelamal: don't delete settings but trying with a newly created user is an option
<joe___> James147: ok, you're the expers :)
<joe___> Riddell: you've got a point there
<James147> ^^ what Riddell said is the better option for testing a clean home director
<James147> allot less distructive
<joe___> James147: yes, it is right
<lelamal> Riddell: ok, how should I go about it from the virtual terminal, please?
<Riddell> lelamal: sudo adduser
<joe___> lelamal: you can use the "adduser" command
<lelamal> Riddell: with the new user I'm back to the black screen
<lelamal> I can hear the HD stops working when the black screen appears
<James147> lelamal: try "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" see if anything was missed
<lelamal> I mean, it stops loading things, so I don't expect it to show the desktop
<lelamal> James147: ok
<lelamal> I only get errors, I guess it's not connected until it loads the desktop?
<James147> lelamal: wireless or wired?
<lelamal> James147: wireless
<James147> bah..
<lelamal> James147: what do you mean?
<James147> lelamal: is it possible to get a wired connection, makes things easier (dont know how to connect to a wireless form commandline )
<lelamal> sorry, no, never had a cable, and the modem is two rooms away
<lelamal> James147: but in the end of the update process, I made sure no packages were left, for what it's worth
<James147> lelamal: you reran the update?
<lelamal> James147: I gave the command again, and it showed 0 packages available
<lelamal> James147: just to double-check, I even ran kpackagekit, go figure!
<James147> lelamal: ^^ was anything removed by the upgrade?
<lelamal> yes, things were removed, things were upgraded, things were installed
<James147> lelamal: you know what was removed?
<James147> (anything that sounded importnat)?
<lelamal> James147: they were around 200 packages, coming and going, I didn't take notice of them
<lelamal> James147: it's not realistic, I guess, to check every single package coming and going
<lelamal> James147: are you hinting at something? did anything happen users should have been aware of?
<James147> lelamal: i tend to use aptitude which pauses to show you whats being installed/upgraded/removed... thourght apt-get did that as well...
<James147> but cant remember
<James147> lelamal: more like taking shots in the dark... not really sure whats wrong
<lelamal> James147: did you upgrade today?
<James147> lelamal: yesterday...
<lelamal> James147: I mean, did you notice anything it was trying to uninstall, and which shouldn't have?
<lelamal> James147: if the process is the same for everyone, then I shouldn't be alone in this... just sayign
<James147> lelamal: no, but sometimes there is a conflict from some reason... you upgraded at a time where some things where still being done as far as I am aware
<lelamal> James147: oh, I see. I wasn't aware of that... I thought packages were available, so it was safe to upgrade...
<James147> lelamal: generally its best to wait till the end of the day :)
<lelamal> you will understand, however, that if kubuntu website (and KDE?) say software is available, users trust them that it's safe =)
<lelamal> anyway, this still leaves me with a unusable desktop, so I would still love to solve this issue, please
<reagle> yea, kdebase-runtime on amd64 still isn't installable.
<marcosroriz> gùys
<marcosroriz> how do I create a widget like a panel, but that I can place anywhere?
<James147> panel isnt a widget... and I am not entirely sure what you are asking (a development question or something specific?)
<maco> James147: im pretty sure the panel itself is a plasmoid
<maco> some sort of floating containment is what it sounds like marcosroriz wants
<James147> maco: it is?
<marcosroriz> yeah
<maco> James147: it gets configured in plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<marcosroriz> something like the folder widget but only for icons ()
<maco> marcosroriz: oh do you just want something that can hold launchers?
<marcosroriz> yep
<marcosroriz> but that I can place anywhere
<James147> quick launch springs to mind ^^
<maco> yep
<maco> which is the same thing as the one on the panel... you can just drag it onto the desktop
<marcosroriz> ahh
<marcosroriz> cool
<maco> or... hmm maybe recent versions of kubuntu dotn put it on the panel by default
<James147> ^^ can get it from right click > addwidgets  either way
<lelamal> Riddell: sorry to be a nuysance, but I really don't know how to get my computer back to working. do you have any other suggestion? adding another user only regress to the black screen situation.
<marcosroriz> thanks :D
<marcosroriz> \o/
<marcosroriz> It's this one (quicks launch)!
<marcosroriz> thanks gusy
<marcosroriz> :D \o/
<reagle> hah, kdebase-runtime on amd64 is finally available!
<howlymowly> hi guys...  short question:  I am about to install KDE 4.5  .. but when I do "sudo aptie update" sudo aptitude upgrade"  i get all the packages from the ppa but they are beeing "kept back" by the update manager...
<howlymowly> any idea?
<howlymowly> *sudo aptitude
<James147> howlymowly: "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" work?
<Riddell> howlymowly: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> lelamal: I fear you will have to remove kdelibs5, disable the PPA and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<lelamal> Riddell: why do you fear? is this bad? if not, can you guide me through this, please?
<howlymowly> James147: hold on.. I'll try...
<James147> lelamal:  first you need to connect to the network...
<howlymowly> Riddell: but I do not want to upgrade my distro...  just kde 4.4 to kde4.5 with kubutnu 10.04
<James147> howlymowly: I believe that apt-get dist-upgrade and aptitude full-upgrade are equlivent
<lelamal> James147: ok, I remember you don't know how to do that, I was trying to see if Riddel could help
<James147> howlymowly: apt-get dist-upgrade wont upgrade you to a newer distrbution version
<DarthFrog> howlymowly: dist-upgrade does a full updating of your current installation, it does not upgrade you to the next version.
<DarthFrog> howlymowly: You'd have to use "update-manager-kde -u" to do that.
<lelamal> Riddell: I rebooted from the livecd, maybe this may help?
<James147> lelamal: that would :) you can chroot into the system and update it like that
<Riddell> howlymowly: dist-upgrade is unrelated to upgrading distribution versions
<howlymowly> kk.. thx guys..  seems like it worked...
<lelamal> James147: ok, sorry I don't know how to chroot, could you please write the command?
<James147> lelamal: (looking for a good howto)
<howlymowly> i just hope now, that kde 4.5 works as flawless as kde 4.4 now ^^
<lelamal> James147: sure thanks
<DarthFrog> howlymowly: So do we all. :-)
<howlymowly> I was just wondering, because when I upgraded my kde in earlier versions of kubuntu i never had to do a "full-upgrade"
<howlymowly> or "distro-upgrade"
<James147> howlymowly: eairlyer versions you had to change the sources.list manually and upgrade with dist-upgrade... but it wont upgrade your distro version by its self
<howlymowly> whiuuu...   a new kde version on my computer is almost like christmas ^^ jeez... i have finally become a geek i guess ^^
<James147> lelamal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD  << should  work if you stop ebfore you edit grub :) (ie after the sudo chroot /mnt command)
<James147> lelamal: let me know when you are in chroot
<lelamal> James147: many thanks, I was looking for something myself but failed, now I try
<pinclus> Does anyone knows what is status of kdepim in KDE 4.5?
<howlymowly> pinclus: I am just upgrading :)  but i think I read somewhere that the new pim will not be included in the upgrade yet, because the upgrade was about stability and not new features
<James147> lelamal: hows it going?
<lelamal> well, this is one of those days... anyway, i had to find a way to export the network password (I'm on gnome here), on a USB key, then fucked up something, and had to reboot the livecd, I'll soon start working on that, sorry
<BluesKaj> lelamal, using the 'f' word isn't necessary here
<lelamal> BluesKaj: sorry, I didn't notice writing it
<BluesKaj> lelamal, ok
<lelamal> BluesKaj: did you have problems updating today?
<BluesKaj> lelamal, yesterday ..it didn't go well, had to restore my old kde using ghome/cli
<BluesKaj> err gnome
<staar2> hello
<staar2> where i can remove in kubuntu all the effects ?
<lelamal> BluesKaj: I remember reading you while upgrading, and thinking, oh well, let's hope it doesn't end up like that
<BluesKaj> old kde being 4.4.5, lelamal
<lelamal> James147: I'm done with that procedure
<BluesKaj> staar2, desktop effects are in systenm settings/desktop
<James147> lelamal: first you need to remove the backports ppa, can be done by deleteing or renaming it in "/etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<staar2> BluesKaj: ty i didnt find that :D
<Eniak> does anybody know why everytime a push Crtl+L , the Locked Screen turns into white and i can't see anything
<Eniak> i've got kubuntu 10 with Nvidia 256.44 driver
<josico> #barcelona
<lelamal> James147: ok, done that
<James147> then run "sudo aptitude update" and then "sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
 * James147 hopes thats all you need to do :D 
<Eniak> wow, only for that bug?
<James147> Eniak: those commands are for lelamal not you sorry
<lelamal> James147: 1 sec, I'm copying the result on pastebin
<olskolirc> I'm on Jaunty using firefox 3.6.8 and it keeps crashing.  When I restart firefox I get this error: Firefox is already running, but is not responding.  To open a new window, you must close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<joe___> When I try to configure network connections from system settings, I cannot set "System connection" on a new connection. I guess this is because it doesn't ask me for my password and I am not privileged enough.. is there a workaround to fix this, please?
<lelamal> James147: http://pastebin.com/ewe2mQBu
<Eniak_S> here's a screenshot of my problem, http://a.imageshack.us/img530/6176/screenshothl.png
<joe___> I don't know, maybe a kdesudo something... to start the network settings with appropriate privileges?
<lelamal> James147: this was also to check if my connection was actually working
<reagle> using 4.5... a bunch of my keyboard shortcuts got nuked (e.g., krunner), the systray mono icons look weird since not everything is mono, ...
<reagle> also, can't launch kmail
<reagle> kmail: error while loading shared libraries: libkontactinterface.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<joe___> I really would like to set a static IP address to my desktop and I think that removing network manager is not an option...
<olskolirc> How do I get firefox 3.6.8 to stop making me kill the pid before I can use it again on Jaunty please?
<vinnie_> anyone know where the forced disk check history is kept
<DarthFrog> joe___: Can you do it at the router?  That's how I do it and it works well.
<joe___> DarthFrog: unfortunately not. I cannot find anything in the DHPC settings to always give a certain IP to a certain mac address
<reagle> kmail needs libakonadi-contact4  libkontactinterface4
<joe___> DarthFrog: but maybe if you explain to me how you do it in your router, I can find something similar for mine
<DarthFrog> joe___: What router are you using?  Can it be flashed with DD-WRT?
<DarthFrog> joe___:  You can also set a static IP with knetworkmanager.
<joe___> DarthFrog: I don't understand what "flashed with DD-WRT" mean... I am using a US robotics router
<joe___> DarthFrog: but the problem with knetworkmanager is that I cannot set a system connection, I can only do it per user, and I don't like it
<DarthFrog> joe___:  Then you can do it via /etc/network/interfaces.
<joe___> DarthFrog: oh... and it will still work with network manager?
<DarthFrog> joe___: Probably not.
<joe___> DarthFrog: that's the point. If only that stupid "System connection" checkbox would be enabled in network settings in KDE... that would be the thing I want to do
<DarthFrog> joe___: But if you do it via the interfaces file, you don't need network manager.
<joe___> DarthFrog: I'd like to keep network manager, so if in the future I would like to configure different networks it would be easier
<joe___> DarthFrog: but ok, I guess you are right, I can just disable network manager and configure /etc/network/interfaces
<joe___> DarthFrog: it just gets me angry, because I see this working with network manager on GNOME
<DarthFrog> joe___: To do what you really want to do, you should do it at the router.   Have a look at http://www.dd-wrt.com
<James147> lelamal: only think i can find that might help is http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3732782&postcount=2
<joe___> DarthFrog: I agree with you that the router solution is the better one, if applicable. Thanks, I bookmarked the page
<joe___> I will see it later, I am out for dinner... thanks a lot, DarthFrog
<lelamal> James147: if I give the next command (aptitude install kubuntu-desktop) it responds somehow: http://pastebin.com/NZ7hF5L0 should I say yes?
<BluesKaj> joe___, you can configure other networks by adding the IPs in hosts.allow , for ex : ALL:192.168.X.XX/254
<James147> lelamal:  need to fix the first command first :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: ????   What does tcpwrappers have to do with it?
<James147> lelamal: ^^ you tryed the above fix ?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: You're talking horseshoes and hand grenades. :-)
<BluesKaj>  /etc/hosts.allow
<lelamal> James147: not yet, I am now
<BluesKaj> hosts being the other networks in a wan
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: hosts.allow and hosts.deny are the config files for tcpwrappers, part of your system security.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: They give or deny permission for other hosts to connect to your system.  SSH, for example, uses those files.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,, maybe so but it also "sees" and recognizes other IPs on the networks and
<BluesKaj> allows connections that werepreviously ignored
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: So how does that allow the setting of a static IP address, which is what Joe__ was asking?
<lelamal> James147: I already have a line that says: 127.0.0.1 >> localhost. Should I add that anyway. And, sorry to be stupid, what is exactly a "hostname"? the name of the connection?
<DarthFrog> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<lelamal> DarthFrog: it's telling me that hostname must be the same in both files, but not what it is
<DarthFrog> The hostname is the name of your computer.  If it includes the network domain name, it is a FQDN (Fully Qualified Domain Name).
<James147> lelamal: replace the line ^^
<lelamal> James147: ok
<James147> lelamal: but rather then "yourhostname" at the end replace it with your actual host name
 * James147 wonders if that should be the host name of the live enviroment or the chroot...
<DarthFrog> lelamal: To find out your hostname, give the command "hostname" at a Konsole terminal session.
<DarthFrog> James147: If he's chroot'ed, it should be the chroot name.  Whatever "hostname" tells him.
<James147> DarthFrog: :)
<DarthFrog> James147: If he's properly chroot'ed, the hostname is in /etc/hostname.
<lelamal> DarthFrog: yes, in fact it's ubuntu
<James147> lelamal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7960338&postcount=3  << might have been a better one to follow...
<tax> i download some files mp3 and the shows me 1. �� �'������- ����.mp3 , how i can rename that files to play?
<James147> lelamal: might want to restart the chroot following that one
<James147> (crtl+d to close the chroot or start a new terminal)
<DarthFrog> James147: That's an excellent post.  Would be nice if it could be put into ubottu.
<lelamal> James147: I've tried the hostname change but still the same errors, now Iill take a look at the new link
<James147> lelamal: sorry for the round about-ness not use to chrooting with networking :S
<lelamal> James147: it's ok, sorry for keeping you here for so long, and thanks for the patience... :)
 * James147 has nothing better to do...
<DarthFrog> It seems that both James147 and I haven't yet found that ftp site from which we download a life. :-)
<James147> DarthFrog: :D
<tax> i try to rename but it says that files doesn't exist and also i cano't delete them
<James147> tax: whats the file called?
<tax> i don't know , my region is greece so maybe ubuntu can't see that fonts
<tax> i try through terminal , and show that mp3 files like that 123/1233/4566/7766.mp3
<DarthFrog> tax: it's the slashes that are causing the problem.  Double them.  i.e. // instead of /
<tax> i am newbie , what do you mean ?
<lelamal> James147: ok, I managed to update, but when I tell it to reinstall it tells me it's not currently installed, so it won't be reinstalled
<Mamarok> DarthFrog: try ssh instead, that might work ;)
<DarthFrog> tax: In Unix (Ubuntu is a type of Unix), the forward slash is used in the same way that a backslash is used in the DOS/Windows world.  That is, it separates directories (or folders) in a path.
<DarthFrog> Mamarok: ???
<Mamarok> DarthFrog: you said you were looking for the ftp site to download a life :)
<James147> lelamal: what happens if you install iut?
<James147> ^^ or try to
<DarthFrog> tax:  You can also enclose the problem file names in quotes instead.
<James147> ^^ or use wildcards (* and ?) for characters you cant type
<DarthFrog> Mamarok: I see.  :-)  So just where is that "Ponce de Leon"ic site? :-))
<James147> (? for a single character * for any number of characters)
<lelamal> James147: http://pastebin.com/HVAgQk9Z
<DarthFrog> tax:   "123/1233/4566/7766.mp3"  or '123/1233/4566/7766.mp3'  should get around the problem. i.e. put quote marks around the file name.
<James147> ^^ wonder why its trying to remove network-manager-kde ... o well, you can try it and  just install that again after
<James147> o wait
<lelamal> James147: ok
<DarthFrog> tax: Enclosing a file name within quotes escapes the special characters from the command interpreter.  Single quotes are stronger than double quotes.
<BluesKaj> too bad joe__ left...had a good tutorial for static IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> or have
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Where is it?
<Freddy2> hi
<James147> DarthFrog: dose that work for /  i thought that would still mean a path...
<DarthFrog> James147: You might need the singe quote escape for /.  But // should work, also.
<Freddy2> hmm no kde 4.5 in backports for x86_64? is that true? (according to the topic)
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<DarthFrog> Freddy2: 4.5 will be released shortly.   I'm running it now on x86_64.
<Freddy2> i mean according to synaptic if i try to mark the packages to update it has to remove a lot, and install many other packages.. quite strange
<James147> Freddy2: I would wait abit before trying to upgrade a 64bit
<James147> lelamal: uninstall network-manager first then try to install kubuntu-desktop
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: That's pretty good.  He should have told how to identify which network interface to use.  That won't work for wlan0, for instance.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, did you upgrade to 4.5 yesterday or more recently?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Yesterday.  It's the presumtive final release.
<DarthFrog> presumptive
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: But I did a dist-upgrade today.
<Freddy2> ok, i'll wait :) thx
<ni3> hi
<boby> is there kubuntu 10.04.1 available?
<lelamal> James147: ok, I did that, and I had some broken packages, I gave sudo aptitude install -f, and after that, I reran the upgrade, and this is where I am: http://pastebin.com/WRPvtV7T
<boby> ?
<James147> lelamal: answer yes to that
<James147> bottiger: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/  are all the current released versions
<lelamal> James147: do you think that a taking a home backup now, and integrating into a full backup I did 10 days ago would be a cleaner solution? I've kept saying yes to that many times already: http://pastebin.com/CenUnYUz
<slow-motion> hi
<bottiger> James147: ok?
<James147> bottiger: sorry tab fail
<bottiger> James147: np
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, there is awifi wlan0 tutorial for network/interfaces on nixCraft , but I can't seem to find it :(
<James147> lelamal: that would work... but we are getting somewhere now, would be a shame to just give up :p
<lelamal> James147: I didn't seem to go any further...
<James147> lelamal: if you want to restore a backup you can, but atm all you need to do is keep removing kde packages untill kubuntu-desktop install properly :)
<James147> kdebase-workspace-data ebing the next one :)
<James147> and -bin ^^
<lelamal> James147: if you look at the last pastebin you will see where I'm stuck.
<lelamal> James147: basically, I keep repeating the same command, and keep receiving the same output
<boby> kubuntu 10.04.1 is it available?
<James147> lelamal: "sudo aptitude remove kdebase-workspace-data kdebase-workspace-bin kde-window-manager kdebase-workspace"  then install kubuntu-desktop again..
<lelamal> James147: ok
<James147> lelamal: ^^ and remove anything that wants to remove, installing kubuntu-desktop should reinstall everything needed by the system (at least for kde)
<boby> ?
<boby> anyone?
<James147> boby: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ are all the current released versions
<boby> ok I know that
<boby> but 10.04.1 was schudeled for 8.8.2010
<Pici> Its scheduled for the 12th iirc.
<boby> I see it now
<boby> it is moved
<lelamal> James147: ok, it seems it did its job ;)
<boby> how to upgrade to kde 4.5?
<James147> boby: see topic
<James147> lelamal: see :) getting there slowly
<lelamal> James147: yes :)
<boby> amd 64 still in progress?
<James147> boby: as far as I know
<boby> i have amd64
<James147> boby: then I suggest waiting for a bit before upgrading
<boby> ok
<lelamal> James147: so, basically what I should do now is just reboot?
<James147> lelamal:  install finished without error?
<James147> lelamal: ^^ if so just do a quick check to make sure network-manager and network-manager-kde where installed :)
<James147> lelamal:  and install them if you need to, then you should be good for a reboot
<lelamal> James147: yes, they both are... rebooting now
 * James147 also reboots
<BluesKaj> I was thinking of attempting another kde 4.5 upgrade , but the deb url Riddell gave me yesterday is unreachable without a username and pw.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I didn't need to login.
<lelamal> James147: it seems everything is back to normal. sure, desktop activities, wallpapers etc are gone, but I couldn't be that demanding :)
<lelamal> James147: seriously man, thank you SO much for bearing with me, and solve this thng for me, it was really appreciated! =)
<toomai_CH> hello all
<James147> lelamal: no problem :)
<James147> lelamal: you ready gona wait a bit before upgrading then?
<James147> ^^ trying to upgrade again
<toomai_CH> anyone else used the backports to get KDE 4.5.0? My Kmail is acting up, it cant find libkontactinterface.so.4 therefore it doesnt start...the package libkdepim5 is installed...anyone else got that problem?
<lelamal> James147: =) heh, no way! I'll let the dust settle a bit, now... I've learnt my lesson! Have a good evening/day, and thanks again!
<toomai_CH> sorry, libkdepim4
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, ok got a url ?
<skafti> hi can someone help me speed up my computer
<skafti> just installed kubuntu, the computer is insanely slow grrr
<skafti> slowed down after i upgraded Hardy H
<DarthFrog> skafti: Run "top" or "htop" at the command line, see which processes are consuming excessive resources.
<James147> skafti: upgraded to what?
<skafti> f*** takes like 15min to swicht between windows
<toomai_CH> ooookay, just solved the problem myself...sorry...:)
<DarthFrog> skafti: Kill firefox, if it's running.
<skafti> james  first i upgraded hardy and then came another upgrade for lucid
<skafti> only thing thats running now is quassel
<toomai_CH> another questions: anyone tried to add google calendar and contacts to Kontact?? it keeps sayint (in calendar) I used the invalid password (I really have typed it correctly!) in KDE 4.5.0 (and in KDE 4.4.5)
<skafti> its like having windows xp on 385 machine
<James147> skafti: try disabling the desktop effects
<skafti> dunn that
<toomai_CH> so I guess no one is using google here...or android...;)
<James147> tomdavidson: I do :) but not kontact :S
<James147> although last I tryed i was able to set up a sync with my google acount
 * James147 goes off to try again
<tomdavidson> hi James147: reminding me what your talking about :)
<scheuri> James147: well, I installed the akonadi plugin for googledata...and it allows me to create a "calendar" and contacts...but it keep saying to me that I entered a invalid password
<tomdavidson> ahh you ment toomai_CH:
<James147> tomdavidson: dam tab complete :S
<scheuri> tomdavidson: sorry, I changed my nick, so James147 matched yours
<James147> sorry ^^
<tomdavidson> ya but it s great becuase this sounds like a prob i have too
<scheuri> James147 and tomdavidson: I am sorry for changing nick
<scheuri> tomdavidson: really? oh well...that is good and bad...meaning I am not the only one, but it does not work...;)
<James147> scheuri: I take it you already ahve akonadi-kde-resource-googledata installed?
<tomdavidson> scheuri: it been awhile since i tried, but i shelfed it to see if the next update when kontact made the switch helped out
<scheuri> James147: yes, I have...but I will check again
<tomdavidson> i prob dont have any input, but will observe just to make sure :)
<scheuri> tomdavidson: well, I was trying at 4.4.2 (original lucid), then 4.4.5 and now 4.5.0 to no avail
<scheuri> James147: yes, it is installed...
<scheuri> James147: and I can choose (in contact and calendar) the google source
<James147> scheuri: dose it give an error, just tryed it and it seems to have worked
<scheuri> James147: really??? aarrr...well, no error...it just accepts my entry, however, when I check back it says "invalid password"
<scheuri> James147: I actually changed the passwort to a really simple one...;)
<James147> scheuri: are you using your full email in the username field?
<James147> (because I dident)
<scheuri> James147: no, I dont...
<scheuri> James147: only the stuff in fron of the @
<scheuri> James147: as it says when entering the username/pw
<James147> yeah.. it now says ready here :s
<scheuri> James147: hmmm....let me check if I find the config file for that
<scheuri> James147: there isnt a way to restart akonadi, is there?
<James147> although, its not appearing in kontact
<James147> i think there ius
<James147> scheuri: you can vida "Akonadi server configureation" (found it via alt+f2)
<scheuri> James147: uhmm...I am using Gnome at the moment (only using kmail and kontact)
<James147> :S
<scheuri> James147: found the system settings from KDE, however, akonadi is not listed
<skafti> completly froze
<James147> scheuri: wasnt in system settings...
<gnomefreak> what is akonadi?
<skafti> There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<maco> gnomefreak: data server
<gnomefreak> maco: thanks
<maco> so far holds contact stuff and i think file indexy stuff. new version of kmail would use it too but isnt stable enough to be shipped in 10.10 yet
<James147> gnomefreak: akonadi is the kde resource magment... thing... it handels calendars/contacts and other pim data so that multiple applications can use the same data
<scheuri> gnomefreak: well, actually it is supposed to...;)
<scheuri> James147: ah nooooo...now kontact is not starting up...kmail does however
<gnomefreak> ah
<James147> :(
<scheuri> James147: sorry, the process had to be...killed -9
<scheuri> James147: aaahhahahahah...it says ready now
<scheuri> James147: I had to use a mysql command to (likely) make the DB for akonadi
<James147> :S
<scheuri> James147: it says ready...but I cant see my stuff...;)...guess the same as with you
<James147> yeah,
<skafti> do i have to install htop ?
<scheuri> James147: a pity....thought I could finally get my android smartphone - web - desktop to work with contacts and calendar
<James147> ooo, got my contacts
<scheuri> James147: thing is...with evolution it does not work either...
<James147> :D
<scheuri> hehhehe
<James147> cant get the calendar to show up though
<scheuri> me neither...syncing does not help either
<scheuri> how did you make the contacts show up? did they just show up=
<James147> scheuri: are you able to get the contacts to show up
<scheuri> James147: no, they dont...I just see one address book and that is the local one
<James147> went to the contacts page, deleted all teh resources from there, rightclicked the address books panel and add address book...
<scheuri> James147: it appears it does not even add google contacts as address book
<James147> added a google contacts resource and then ticked the address book
<scheuri> James147: with ressources you mean the address books, right?
<James147> yeah
<MrUnagi> i am on the live cd trying to create an hfs+ partition with gparted but it is greyed out, any ideas?
<scheuri> James147: ah, back to square one...it says "invalid password" again
<James147> scheuri: :S mine hasnt done that yet
<scheuri> James147: *sighs*....
<James147> scheuri: are there any funny characters in the password?
<scheuri> James147: guess that seems to be a lost battle...
<scheuri> James147: no, not at all...its a very simple one...
<scheuri> James147: I wish there were, so I would have had an idea where to start looking...;)
<James147> scheuri: not sure what to do then sorry
<scheuri> James147: thanks a lot for your help though...at least I am not the only one with that problem
<James147> scheuri: actually, do you send mail as *@gmail.com or *@googlemail.com?
<scheuri> James147: @gmail.com
<James147> scheuri: wonder what happens if you change that to googlemail.com  (what mine is atm)
<mkrista> hi everyone, I upgraded KDE to 4.5 and after the install I log in and just get default blue screen with nutten there , no menu's anything, I tryed to do a aptitude install kubuntu-desktop but it wants to downgrade . even renamed my .kde but didnt help . can anybody help thank's
<James147> mkrista: 64 bit?
<mkrista> yes
<James147> mkrista: yeah... they havnt finished that yet
<James147> mkrista:  need to wait while then upgrade again
<scheuri> James147: after restarting akonadi it says "ready" for me...I guess there is a lot to do here
<James147> ^^ install kubuntu-desktop again i mean
<mkrista> ok thanks
<scheuri> James147: didnt know that...I am on 64bit as well...;)...well then...I just wait and update once in a while to make sure
<scheuri> thanks a lot
<mkrista> guess I'll take the downgrade
<James147> mkrista: I would remove the ppa before you try a downgrade...
<mkrista> crap I didnt think about that
<mkrista> hi everyone, I upgraded KDE to 4.5 and after the install I log in and just get default blue screen with nutten there , no menu's anything, I tryed to do a aptitude install kubuntu-desktop but it wants to downgrade . even renamed my .kde but didnt help . can anybody help thank's;0
<mkrista> opps
<mkrista> sorry
<BluesKaj> hmm, kde update to 4.5 worked but the theme looks like something from edgy or thereabouts , and the lost and found in system settings has 30 settings :)
<James147> BluesKaj: :S well that aint right
<BluesKaj> James147, it's holding together so far , so I'll go along for now and wait for more fixes in the ppa
<BluesKaj> brb
 * BluesKaj wonders if Riddell's kde4.5 ppa has a verifiable public key , it's not a biggie tho :)
<James147> BluesKaj: why not switch to the offical ones now?
<BluesKaj> official ones ? got a url or key , James147 ?
<James147> BluesKaj: the backports one in topic
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<James147> BluesKaj: although not yet if your on a 64bit
<AndreS__> Stupid question: According to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 I can upgrade to KDE 4.5 by adding ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to my sources. I did that, but no KDE 4.5 upgrade appears. I use Kubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> 32bit here
<AndreS__> Ah... Problably problem is that I am on 64 bits. Sorry for the noise!
<James147> AndreS__: run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"   I would advise agienst it for now if you ahve a 64bit computer
<James147> ^^ run the 64bit version of kubuntu at least
<AndreS__> james147: thanks, I'll hang on for a little longer then.
<AndreS__> Pitty the announcement doesn't mention the difference.
 * James147 wonders why his 64bit upgraded without an issue :S
<James147> AndreS__: yeah... not sure why the 64bit is taking so long
<mweijts> actual 64bit update Kubuntu breaks KDE, can't start KDE anymore
<AndreS__> That it takes a bit longer if fine, that the announcement doesn't mention that the 64 bits version isn't complete yet is less fine. It made me seek help to figure out what's going on...
<AndreS__> I guess I will just wait until it appears in my updates.
<AndreS__> Thanks!
<DarthFrog> Woo hoo!!  System Settings in KDE 4.5 allows enabling Ctl-Alt-Backspace. :-)
 * James147 dosnt mind the new shortcut for that ^^
<contrast> Greets, everyone... I just started to update to KDE 4.5 and saw a reasonably lengthy list of packages will be removed (http://pastebin.ca/1914663). Should I be safe to upgrade, or is there a problem?
<James147> contrast: 64bit?
<contrast> Nope, 32.
<James147> hmm
<contrast> James147: You've already upgraded w/o issue?
<James147> did it yesterday...
<James147> contrast: dont remove those packages :S
<contrast> :'(
<James147> contrast: do you get the same if you run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"?
<contrast> Actually looks a bit worse (e.g., kde-window-manager will be removed). Want to see the output?
<James147> nah, just dont do it :)
<James147> ... didnt think the 32bit ones had that issue
<contrast> Hrmm... Well, I've been looking forward to 4.5 for a good while. Any idea how I might fix this?
<contrast> I'm considering putting Maverick on my laptop to see if it's ready for my desktop yet, if that's what I have to do to get 4.5.
<maco> 4.5 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<maco> you have to use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<contrast> maco: I know. See above. :)
<maco> aptitude isnt resolving properly for this
<contrast> I always use apt-get du
<James147> contrast: they broke xorg just yesterday on maverick, dont think its ready jsut yet for production use
<contrast> Damn...
<contrast> ::throws temper tantrum::
<contrast> :P
<contrast> I want my shiny new KDE nooooow
<mkrista> me 2
<maco> contrast: oh that list of packages is fine
<maco> contrast: note that there are "new packages" that are the same names as those *4 packages that are being removed, except they're *4a
 * James147 rereads the list
<maco> contrast: and those others in the remove list are cases of old metapackages being renamed
<contrast> maco: What about kde-window-manager being held back?
<contrast> Should it be upgradable once the other ones get upgraded, I guess?
<maco> contrast: that just means that one's not being upgraded. there's something still building i think, so makes sense
<contrast> Ahh... That's comforting then.
<BluesKaj> James147, added the backports ppa to the sources.list , does it replace vorian-launchpad repos ?
<contrast> whoa
<maco> contrast: i had the same freakout a week ago when i upgraded to RC ;-)
<contrast> maco: You missed KTorrent. There's no replacement for that.
<maco> hmm dunno about that one. aptitude why-not ktorrent ?
<James147> BluesKaj: I think so :) I removed the ppa we where given yesterday and everything is fine
<contrast> Unable to find a reason
<contrast> apt-cache policy shows the newer version as the candidate
<contrast> I'm going ahead and doing it on the laptop. If it breaks, no biggie. Thanks for the help, guys. You'll probably see me back in here later. Peace out.
<gorgonzola> hello all! i need help, kde doesn't start after upgrading to 4.5 from 4.5 rc2 halp?
<pvandewyngaerde> is that on lucid or maverick ?
<gorgonzola> lucid
<gorgonzola> and it's not user related, a clean user has the same problem. ie, the screen does not show the progress box after login, then it goes black and shows the cursor, but plasma stays that way :S
<gorgonzola> s/plasma//
<gorgonzola> is there a way of enabling a more verbose logging to kdm.log?
<Roey> hello
<Roey> I can play sound when I'm out of X, but once I have KDE running I can't seem to play sound at all... what gives??  I tried fuser -v /dev/snd/* and see that either timidity or knotify4 has those files open
<Makuseru> Im having problems with the HDMI out on my HP G60. It has an Nvidia 8200M and im using Ubuntu 10.04. The Nvidia settings sees the tv, i can configure it and everything, it even acts like its there, if i move the mouse to the right (where the tv would be) the pointer goes off the screen like there actually is a monitor there. But the tv just says "no input" the nvidia settings also says "screens: 1" even though it shows both
<Makuseru> screens as being avaliable. Why is this happening? How can i fix it?
<James147> gorgonzola: are you on 64bit?
<gorgonzola> ok, now i'm pissed. I don't know where do i have to got to complain about kubuntu-backports, but the KDE sc 4.5 packaging is seriously borked.
<gorgonzola> kdebase-workspace-bin depends on kdebase-workspace-data blablabla.1, but the one in the repos is .2 wtf?
<mweijts> gorgonzola:  KDE is here also complete damaged i cant select KDE from login screen
<gorgonzola> mweitjs, sounds like a diff issu, but i wouldn't know as i don't have any other DE... only thing i know, is that i'm missing all kdebase-workspace pkgs.
<gorgonzola> mweijts, are you trying to use the new KDE 4.5? beacause until today's updgrade, everything worked fine here...
<gorgonzola> James147: YES, sorry, didn't see your message. Is there a known problem on amd64?
<James147> gorgonzola: read topic ^^
<mweijts> yes i update 2 hrs ago and after that it complete messed uo on amd64
<Roey> I can play sound when I'm out of X, but once I have KDE running I can't seem to play sound at all... what gives??  I tried fuser -v /dev/snd/* and see that either timidity or knotify4 has those files open
<gorgonzola> James147: oh. i see.
<gorgonzola> James147: guess i'll have to wait for the builds to finish. thanks.
<gorgonzola> mweijts: we got the same problem. I guess packages for 64bit are not yet all built...
<mweijts> kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1) but 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 is to be installed
<mweijts> E: Broken packages
<gorgonzola> mweijts: yes, as James said, the topic mentions that amd64 packages are "still in process"
<gorgonzola> mweijts: we'll have to wait until they finish building. It's easier than trying to rollbak the update :S
<thechris> Does anyone know how to install libstdc++.so.5?
<mweijts> James147: amd64 still in progress, why the put all other packages on the ppa when dependency's brakes everything ?
<James147> mweijts: ask Riddell
<mweijts> James147:  i"ll wait until they finish the building, still have gnome/XFCE on this machine
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.5: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<Riddell> amd64 should be fine now
<Riddell> mweijts: ^^
<Roey> hey Jonathan!
<Riddell> hi Roey baby
<Roey> hola
<Roey> got a quick question about
<Roey> the sound context:
<Roey> I can play sound when I'm out of X, but once I have KDE running I can't seem to play sound at all... what gives??  I tried fuser -v /dev/snd/* and see that either timidity or knotify4 has those files open
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> ok
<debfx> thechris: I can point you to a package in around half an hour
<phant0ml0rd> hi. is the place to ask about problems due ot upgrading to KDE4.5 from the PPA ?
<James147> phant0ml0rd: what problems?
<phant0ml0rd> I just upgraded to KDE 4.5 and I cant install kdevelop, due to the package depending on a library that got renamed in 4.5
<James147> Riddell: ^^
<Roey> hmm.  Can anyone help me with that sound issue above?
<phant0ml0rd> the package that got renamed was called libprocessui4 but got renamed to libprocessui4a, but the dependency was not changed for kdevelop
<Riddell> hmm, seems amd64 is actually not done yet :(
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.5: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 [amd64 still in progress] | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<parsa> سلام کسی هست؟
<maco> !ar | parsa
<ubottu> parsa: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<maco> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ubuntu> youtube
<Riddell> Roey: are you using 10.04?
<Riddell> phant0ml0rd: yes I'm afraid kdevelop is still being packaged
 * maco gives Riddell a Super Duper Helper gold star
<parsa> wath is better messenger for yahoo?
<Roey> Riddell:  yes
<phant0ml0rd> ridell:ah ok, i guess vim for now then :) ... thanks
<mofux> hi, after upgrading to 4.5 kdm ist not listing KDE as session anymore... what can i do to get it back?
<mofux> can only start gnome now
<Roey> Riddell:  er, lucid actually
<mofux> 4.5 is installed correctly i think
<maco> Riddell: 10.04 == lucid
<Riddell> Roey: do you have pulseaudio running?
<Roey> I did 'ps aux | grep pulse' but found nothing
<Roey> (had suspected this)
<Riddell> mofux: do you have  /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop ?
<mofux> Riddell: ys
<Riddell> mofux: do you have /usr/bin/startkde ?
<mofux> Riddell: nope
<mofux> :-/
<Riddell> mofux: there's the rub
<mofux> Riddell: start_embedded, start-pulseaudio-x11, startx
<Roey> hola maco :)
<maco> Roey: does it work if you use pulse?
<mofux> Riddell: is there a package i can reinstall to get this fixed?
<Roey> maco:  I'm not sure it's running.  What's pulseadio's process name?
<Riddell> mofux: make sure kdebase-workspace-bin  and preferably kubuntu-desktop are installed
<maco> Riddell: oops! sorry about the lucid thing to you. tab fail :P
<maco> Roey: should just be pulseaudio i think
<maco> Roey: run start-pulseaudio-x11
<Roey> maco:  and I can't even play music with mpg123 at a tty while X/KDE is operating!
<maco> Roey: mmmm you're making me wonder about a possibility of a bug in ConsoleKit
<bedheadfred> oy, "amd64 still in progress" i wish i had seen that about 15 minutes ago
<maco> but then im not even sure whether CK handles sound switching between X & TTY without pulse
<mofux> Riddell: unmet dependencies for kdebase-workspace-bin
<mofux> :(
<mofux> kdebase-workspace-data
<bedheadfred> mofux, yeah me too
<Roey> maco:  I installed the pulseaudio package.  Now I don't hear /any/ sound (it worked ont he headphones jack but not from the digital coax output)
<mofux> kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1) but 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 is to be installed
<maco> boo
<maco> digital coax... do you mean spdif?
<Roey> right
<Roey> I can play sound fine before I get into X (with mpg123)
<maco> did it work at any point in the past?
<Roey> yes
<maco> or is this your first time trying spdif?
<maco> ok
<maco> and what changed between then and now?
<maco> new kde or new kernel or ... ?
<Roey> ??shrug??
<Roey> oh, new kernel definitely
<maco> try old kenel
<maco> *kernel
<maco> if spdif isnt working and regular sound is, that sounds like you hit a regression in a sound driver
<Roey> what is it about X that makes spdif stop working though?
<maco> hmm? oh spdif works in tty?
<maco> dang
<Roey> again:  without X running, mpg123 plays on the spdif fine
<bedheadfred> is there an ETA for the amd64 repo?
 * maco pouts
<Roey> when X runs, I can't play it at all (except for the headphone jack)
<Riddell> mofux: are you on amd64?
<mofux> Riddell: yes, i think so
<Riddell> mm, sorry about that, it's still compiling
<Riddell> wait 40 minutes
<mofux> oh
<mofux> ok
<bedheadfred> "still compiling"? I've heard that one before: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/compiling.png
<mamefan> Starting recenly (sometime after updating to lucic) tab-autocomplete completely locks my konsole for about 30 seconds (but only once).  Can anyone help?
<maco> Roey: what happens if you run "sudo alsa force-reload" ?
<Roey> er
<Roey> I mean I have no difference trying mpg123
<Roey> same thing:  I hear nothing
<Roey> maco:  only that now after installing the pulseadio pacakge I hear nothing from the headphone jack when I do 'mpg123'
<maco> Roey: mm ok. well you can remove it again then. though possibly if you went to sound settings and put it at the top of the list instead of the default bottom (which just plain doesnt work) itd make sound
<BluesKaj> Roey, is pcm turned up in alsamixer?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  yes
<Roey> hey!
<Roey> hey!
<Roey> I removed pulseaudio, killed the pulseaudio process and now I have sound.
<Roey> BluesKaj, maco: thanks!
<maco> Roey: what about spdif?
<Roey> (interesting that I had to install pulseaudio then apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio to hear sound)
<raven24> what's with kdevelop and ktorrent? they got uninstalled during the update to kde 4.5 packages... is that still in progress or was that a mistake somewhere?
<Roey> yes, that works finally
<maco> raven24: amd64?
<raven24> no
<chj> hi, is «kooka» dead? i can't find it in the repositories any more; however i'm still at karmic (9.10)
<maco> Roey: that was probably the alsa force-reload then
<maco> chj: its only in dapper and hardy
<Roey> maco:  question is, will I have to do this upon every reboot??
<chj> maco: thanks! what scanner software is kde standard now, then?
<maco> raven24: well kdevelop isnt done building
<maco> chj: gwenview has scanning built in
<raven24> maco: ah thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> Roey, you may have a situation which is common with some soundcards , no simultaneous analog and digtal output , you choose one or the other as default
<Roey> but that worked fine before
<maco> Roey: force-reload simulates what happens on reboot, so you shouldnt
<chj> maco: thanks :-)
<chj> found it, got it working
<chj> many thanks, again :-)
<Roey> maco:  ah, gotcha
<Roey> because I had tried rebooting before as well.
<mamefan> Starting recenly (sometime after updating to lucic) tab-autocomplete completely locks my konsole for about 30 seconds (but only once). Can anyone help?
<Roey> maco:  oh hey
<Roey> another coupla questions
<Roey> I click on a window and it disappears (this is when I have compositing enabled).  I click alt-leftclick and it reappears.  What gives?
<Roey> it's an artifact but it's soooo annoying
<Roey> also, I have to quintuple-click Pidgin windows quickly or otherwise they don't receive focus.
<Roey> maco:  what gives with that, too
<Roey> ?
<maco> Roey: dunno. artifacts seem common in kde though :(  less common now than a year ago but...
<Roey> you know what I'm referring to?
<Roey> I have it on my other box at work too (iwth a different processor and graphics card)
<maco> im used to pop up notifications not disappearing when they go away
<Roey> ah
<Roey> why does kde do this?!?!
<maco> but my main laptops use xmonad not kwin so no idea on the pidgin thing
<Roey> anyway,
<Roey> ah
<maco> i would say "bug in qt" if i had to guess
<Roey> what is so good about xmonad that you use that instead of kwin?
<Roey> maco:  aye
<maco> i like tiling. kwin just finally got tiling, and it only has one tiling algorithm which isnt the one im used to
<Roey> hmm.  I'm using the 4.4.5 ppa and I don't see any tiling in the context menus
<maco> 4.5.0
<maco> released toda
<maco> *today
<Roey> I know
<Roey> I'm running it
<mofux> Riddell: can i check the build status somewhere?
<Riddell> mofux: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+build/1912708
<mofux> wow, that was fast, thanks Riddell
<hellslinger> does anyone ever get any strange behavior of GTK apps in KDE like mouse clicks getting "stuck" and accidentally dragging things on a single click? anyone know how to fix that?
<DarthFrog> Hmm, krunner no longer seems to do unit conversions (degrees C to F) in 4.5.
<James147> DarthFrog: is the plugin still enabled?
<DarthFrog> James147: All the plugins are enabled.  I don't know which specific one did unit conversions.
<James147> the uinoit convert one
<James147> DarthFrog: is it not there?
<DarthFrog> I guess it hasn't made it to 4.5 yet.
<DarthFrog> Nope.
#kubuntu 2010-08-11
<mweijts> @ riddell no problems with re-update, gonna try KDE
<Riddell> mofux: should be built now, can you get it installed?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.5: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<mofux> Riddell: lemme check
<mofux> Riddell: back to KDE 4.5, all works :)
<mofux> thanks for the help
<mweijts> @ Riddell KDE is working
<dbc254> how can I have my user account AND root be the same account?
<Riddell> mweijts: great, thanks
<James147> dbc254: login as root? why would you want to do soemthing like that?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, i mnaged to install kde 4.5 withoy much trouble but there are still several pkges being held back. Also the bakcport ppa at http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 works only a package manager , the whole deb url isn't listed . I prefer to edit my sources.list and updae/upgrade in the terminal  rather than the package manager.
<BluesKaj> scuse my spelling
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what is being held  back?
<James147> BluesKaj: it also works with comand line "sudo add-apt-repository REPO"
<BluesKaj> James147, yeah but which repos, that's whay I'm asking
<BluesKaj> what
<qnix> Hi, on my laptop, with any video player, the images is strange.. the colors...
<qnix> Do I need something to get the proper colors displayed?
<BluesKaj> gonna check the boot
<James147> BluesKaj: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports"
<EDinNY> where can I find how to make Nvidia work"?
<qnix> got it... for an unknown reason the hue saturation was set to 0.
<qnix> thanks
<mkpaa> hmm.. upgraded with latest kde rc from repos and now I am missing .. for example startkde :)
<DarthFrog> mkpaa: KDE 4.5 has been officially released.
<DarthFrog> mkpaa: Check the channel topic.
<mkpaa> well, packages were broken in this case anyways
<DarthFrog> mkpaa: Or just go to http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<mkpaa> will do
<DarthFrog> mkpaa: If the packages in an obsolete release are broken, does it really matter? :-)
<mkpaa> it is problem if I can't start kde :)
<James147> mkpaa: did the upgrade break kde?
<mkpaa> yes, I get blank screen after login (using kdm) and good ol' startx says missing startkde
<James147> mkpaa: run this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<jesse_> anyone on?
<mkpaa> working on it
<jesse_> have a question, want to play evony on fire fox, have installed flash player but will not go to play area, does go past login screen, to server selection, but thats it
<zylogz80> I'm trying to install the newly released KDE 4.5 on Kubuntu 10.04 following the directions here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu however, after adding the ppa kpackagekit finds the updates as blocked and I am unable to install then. what step am I missing?
<mkpaa> james, working again. that purged all old versions?
<DarthFrog> zylogz80: Try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" on the command line.  All on one line.
<zylogz80> DarthFrog: ok, I'll give it a go. thanks!
<DarthFrog> zylogz80: It may not do anything different.  No guarantees but it's worth a shot.
<zylogz80> DarthFrog: its doing something. here's to hoping it is doing something not destructive.
<DarthFrog> zylogz80: :-)  I truly hope that it's not destructive.  It never has been so for me before.
<zylogz80> DarthFrog: hahaha
<DarthFrog> zylogz80: And I run that command daily.
<zylogz80> DarthFrog: I hereby absolve you of any guilt if I end up booting to CDE or something
<James147> zylogz80: large updates like kde 4.5 are usually blocked in kpakcagekit due to them needing to remove some packagees
<DarthFrog> zylogz80: Even worse, to GNOME!  :-)
<zylogz80> James147: cool thanks for the context
<zylogz80> DarthFrog: no! haha
<zylogz80> James147: I am a recent convert from Fedora so my apt-fu is not strong. I haven't gotten comfortable with apt yet.
<blip99> hi, I want to make sure I understand how to upgrade to KDE 4.5 on 10.4 via PPA's.   They're saying I add the backports and update. I added backports PPA - now it shows I have 20 updates but none of them look like KDE4.5...
<blip99> it also shows me 119 Blocked updates
<zylogz80> blip99: same problem I had :) I am running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it appears to be working
<blip99> zylogz80: but won't that install every single update in the backports ? I only want KDE4.5 from it
<DarthFrog> zylogz80: apt is an excellent frontend to dpkg (which is actually doing the heavy lifting).  Apt is one of the best things about Debian.
<zylogz80> blip99: unknown. I'm new to this.
<blip99> zylogz80: I will check now with synaptic
<James147> blip99: upgrade via command line: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<zylogz80> DarthFrog: I intend to learn more. My rpm and yum are both strong. I will get comfortable with it eventually.
<DarthFrog> zylogz80: apt is somewhat equivalent to yum.  dpkg to rpm.
<blip99> zylogz80: btw did you add "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" to the sources list ?  It somehow found out the full url from that
<DarthFrog> zylogz80: I administer a bunch of Fedora servers.  I know yum/rpm.  I think apt/dpkg is better.
<zylogz80> blip99: yeah I added that. I then tried to update with kpackagekit but it was all blocked due to package removals as I've since learned
<James147> blip99: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports   will add the repo
<zylogz80> DarthFrog: I've heard really great things about it, especially with regards to speed
<DarthFrog> zylogz80: APT has never hosed a system on me.  I can't say the same for ... other distros tools.
<zylogz80> DarthFrog: hahah I've had my share of problems with rpm/yum that's for sure!
<raven24> kdevelop got uninstalled with the upgrade to 4.5 ... I had a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports and there it seems that the kdevelop package is from April...
<phant0ml0rd> raven24: yes, kdevelop depends on a library that got renamed in 4.5 ... I believe its on their list of things to fix
<blip99> James147: I added it via software-properties-kde tool fine.  I'm just surprised how it was able to map that to the full url. anyway not important, I need to get installing and test it before I sleep :)
<raven24> phant0ml0rd: ah ... that's good to hear. is the info on how/who/when somewhere?
<blip99> zylogz80: yep I just checked with synaptic, all those KDE4.5 packages that kpackagekit blocked are listed to install in synaptic.  It's only removing a few things that look normal.  I trust synaptic here
<phant0ml0rd> nope, i found out the hard way. and the op here (Ridell) told me that they were still in the process of fixing it. There was no ETA, but I think they will get to it after they fix the AMD64 distro
<mkpaa> bug or feature, libkontactinterface4 and libakonadi-contact4 were not installed with kontact (works after installing those)
<zylogz80> blip99: it removed some things that looked kind of scary to me, did it remove these for you too? kdebase-plasma kdepimlibs-data ktorrent libkfontinst4 libkonqsidebarplugin4 libkwineffects1 libmarble4
<zylogz80> libplasma-applet-system-monitor4 libplasmaclock4 libprocesscore4 libprocessui4 libqt4-assistant libsolidcontrol4 libtaskmanager4
<zylogz80> libweather-ion4
<raven24> phant0ml0rd: ok ... that sounds promising. since it's already late (at least here in GMT+1) I'll have another look tomorrow
<BluesKaj> James147, DarthFrog , success, no probs after doing some relogins and installing kubuntu-desktop ...seems stable now
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Excellent.  Glad to hear it.
<James147> zylogz80: it should also install some similarly named packages
<zylogz80> James147: cool
<blip99> ETA: 3 minutes, 50 seconds :D
<zylogz80> alright, done. lets see if it worked. if you see me back in a couple then something went wrong. :) thanks all!
<lov255> Hello
 * lov255 is a Ubuntu noob and can use some help with installng a wirless USB 802.11 stick
 * lov255 has Ububtu 10.04
 * lov255 has been working on installing the wireless card all day
 * lov255 wonders if anyone can help?
 * lov255 wonders if anyone is alive?
<James147_> lov255: best to ask for help rather then wonder about it :)
<James147_> lov255: also, this is the Kubuntu support channel, for ubuntu help you might want to ask in #ubuntu
<lov255> I did lol...I am trying to get a wireless USB 802.11 adapter installed on my laptop with Ubuntu 10.04
<lov255> ohhh
<lov255> sorry just noticed that
<lov255> thanks
<FloodBotK3> lov255: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zylogz80> kde 4. is looking nice except that it is making liberal use of the very slow and broken wash-out/color-burn effect, example http://h.imagehost.org/view/0648/snapshot1 (look at the all white window preview down the bottom) this makes window tiling and previews broken and very slow. does anyone know how to disable this filter?
<zylogz80> *kde 4.5 I mean
<zylogz80> here is a much more compelling example, check this out : http://imgur.com/sOKbc noticed how the window previews are color burned and washed out? how can I keep the window managment features but shut off this color burn effect?
<phant0ml0rd> zylogz80: i may be way off here, but did you try disabling dektop effects ?
<zylogz80> phant0ml0rd: well then I would lose all desktop effects, that wouldn't be good :) I just want to get rid of that color burn effect but keep all the actual desktop effects themselves
<phant0ml0rd> zylogz80: i know, but its a good way to figure out if its one of the compositing effects, or something else
<zylogz80> phant0ml0rd: yeah it is definately a compisiting effects issue. none of the window management features that make use of the color burn filter are available when desktop effects are disabled
<zylogz80> phant0ml0rd: but it should be possible to disable just that filter, however I don't know KDE well enough yet to do things like that.
<phant0ml0rd> zylogz80: yeah, the enabled filters are in system settings > desktop effects > Alleffects tab
<phant0ml0rd> zylogz80: try disabling the sharpen filter if you have it enabled
<zylogz80> phant0ml0rd: I will poke around in there. I think I will need access to whatever config files actually define those effects. I don't think any of them excplicitely expose what filters they utilize
<olskolirc> im on Lucid can someone help me with my firefox 3.6.8 it keeps hanging and crashing....I always have to kill the pid
<juliano> Upgrade to KDE 4.5 broke everything. How do I downgrade to 4.4.5?
<DarthFrog> juliano: If it were me, I'd go for a pure GNOME system (i.e. purge your system of KDE), then re-install kubuntu-desktop.
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<juliano> DarthFrog: This ought be possible without resorting to GNOME... apt-get runs from the command-line, it just refuses to reinstall kubuntu-desktop, and I can't seem to convince it
<juliano> it seems I managed to somehow partially unbreak 4.5
<DarthFrog> juliano: Because you've got a more recent version of KDE installed.  You have to rip it out first.
<juliano> isn't there a way to remove KDE without having to install GNOME?
<DarthFrog> Sure.
<DarthFrog> Uninstall *all* the KDE packages.
<DarthFrog> !puregnome | juliano
<ubottu> juliano: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<DarthFrog> That'll tell you what to uninstall.  You don't have to install GNOME.
<DarthFrog> Rip out KDE.  Remove the repo from /etc/apt/sources.list.
<DarthFrog> Then re-install kubuntu-desktop.
<DarthFrog> Remember, if it breaks you get to keep both pieces.
<juliano> ok, thanks
<phoenix_> yesterday i upgraded to kde 3.5 rc3, the xserver is not compatable with the latest nvidia driver. when will the next nvidia driver be available.if that will take so long, is there a way to degrade the xserver. yesterday i tried to do that but there are dependency problems
<DarthFrog> KDE 3.5???
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: ya
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: sorry 4.5
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  The xserver and the nvidia drivers will be orthogonal to whatever KDE version you have.  i.e. Not a KDE issue.  BTW, KDE 4.5 was officially released today and Kubuntu packages are already available.
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: yesterday i upgraded using the command "do-release-upgrade -d"
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: what should i do now to fix the problem
<DarthFrog> Try a different nvida driver?  The latest one isn't always the best choice.
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: the error was something like video driver version ABI. it said the xserver is using version 8 which is not compatable with the nvidia driver , so it asked me to install a lower version of xserver
<DarthFrog> Urk.  I've not come across that one before.
<phoenix_> have you tried kde 4.5 rc3
<DarthFrog> RC3 was only available as source.  It was never built for Kubuntu.  I ran RC2, then the pre-release of 4.5.  Now I"m on the official release.
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: why they dont give importance for kopete
<phoenix_> imagebin link?
<phoenix_> http://imagebin.org/109055
<phoenix_> something wrong with the thumbnail generation
<enderw> is there a ppa for kdepim 4.5?
<francesco_> ciao a tutti voi
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<francesco_> ok
<skramer_> I still have problems upgrading to KDE SC 4.5.0 on Kubuntu 10.04, 155 packages hold
<skramer_> any hints what I could do? I'm on amd64...
<AndreS_> skramer_: yesterday, i was told to hold on this channel to a bit longer for amd64.
<AndreS_> I'd very much like to upgrade to 4.5 too...
<charlotte___> hello
<charlotte___> this is beartifuly
<skramer_> AndreS_: I see, just thought I read last night that upgrading amd64 should work now
<AndreS_> OK, perhaps my info is outdated now then.
<AndreS_> I last heard around 22PM CET.
<skramer_> AndreS_: [23:25:15] <Riddell> amd64 should be fine now
<skramer_> AndreS_: but still, nothing changed after that...
<AndreS_> ok, good to hear. Missed that last night :-)
<AndreS_> Weird... When I try to update the packages in KPackageKit, I get this error (with a request to report it):
<AndreS_> http://pastebin.org/469675
<AndreS_> I mean: when I hit the refresh button in KPackageKit
<AndreS_> Another issue is that when updating the sources and the additional package files are downloaded, this process always hangs on the last file.
<skramer_> AndreS_: that's strange, I did not find these problems in my side
<skramer_> AndreS_: KPackageKit just gives me the same 155 blocked packages as aptitude does...
<skramer_> AndreS_: no problem when hitting the refresh button, though
<AndreS_> http://imagebin.org/109070
<AndreS_> What's the magic word to try with aptitude?
<skramer_> AndreS_: in cli "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<AndreS_> thanks
<AndreS_> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<AndreS_>   404  Not Found
<AndreS_> Hmmm....
<skramer_> AndreS_: that means one of the PPA's you have in your sources.list is currently not reachable / does not exist any longer
<AndreS_> Removing that source takes care of the last problem, yes.
<AndreS_> But no KDE 4.5 pops up in my list of updates...
<skramer_> AndreS_: should also be the reason why the update process hangs on last file in KpackageKit
<AndreS_> That's what I figured too. Too bad KPackageKit does not give a decent error for that.
<skramer_> AndreS_: do you have the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports in your sources.list?
<AndreS_> I added it like that, but it now shows as http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<AndreS_> sorry, correct that: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backport/ubuntu
<skramer_> AndreS_: should be backports, not backport
<AndreS_> The one holding up the proces is actually the last one...
<AndreS_> Doh!
<AndreS_> I must have missed the s while copy/pasting the URL from the website. Updating the package list at least now works...
<skramer_> AndreS_: :-)
<AndreS_> Hmmm... not sure I want to upgrade. Most updates appear blocked?!
<skramer_> AndreS_: I suggest not to upgrade then
<AndreS_> Including stuff like KDE base
<AndreS_> What set up updates do you have enabled, skramer_?
<skramer_> AndreS_: what do you mean? which PPA's?
<AndreS_> No, I mean the options in KPackageKit in the software sources dialog, third tab
<skramer_> AndreS_: I checked the first two & the fourth one. that should be important security updates, recommended updates and unsupported updates (i.e. backports)
<AndreS_> skramer_: ok, thanks, that's what I have.
<AndreS_> Slightly frustrating to see that new and shiny KDE 4.5 finally ready to install in my list, only to have them listed under "blocked updates" :S
<skramer_> anybody succeeded upgrading to KDE SC 4.5.0 on amd64 architecture?
<mkrista> no :( hosed 64bit... they might have fixed it by now tho . I did it 12hr ago
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> does the nvidia driver work with the new xserver
<zak_> I'm pretty sure I have neither of those things.
<zak_> Sorry, dude.
<phoenix_> zak_: have you tried kde 4.5 rc3
<zak_> I'm actually on gnome right now, just using elements of KDE, so no.
<phoenix_> zak_: ok
<kas> Привет всем!
<kas> Сразу вопрос) почему может тупить система когда меняется заставка на рабочем столе?
<ghostcube> !ru kas
<kas> !кг
<kas> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ghostcube> oh i forgot the pipe :)
<kas> блин там все на Гноме сидят а мне нуда КДЕ(((
<AndreS_> Please note the channel guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines?action=show&redirect=IRCGuidelines
<AndreS_> -> english please!
<slow-motion> hi
<AndreS_> Is there an easy way to merge the left and right audio channel somehow? I have a vid with only audio on one channel, and that is annoying to listen to on my headphones...
<AndreS_> I am currently using Dragon Player. I know VLC has the feature, but installing VLC on my system is blocked by... vlc.
<Guest43528> i purged xserver-xorg,kdm,xinit,kdebase-workspace-kgreet-plugins and reinstalled those. now when i start X , i get the login screen, after loging in i see only the wallpaper and mouse cursor nothin else
<torsten> hello. just recently Kontact starts with summary. And then there no click has an effect in Kontact. I can't switch to calendar, news or mail. How can I get Kontact working again?
<lelamal> hi, I need to check something from yesterday's exchange for some users on Kubuntu Forums who are having the same issue. Is there a place where logs are kept so I can point them to it?
<well_laid_lawn> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<lelamal> well_laid_lawn: many thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<roam> is it recommended to upgrade a 10.4 netbook installation to kde4.4.4 or kde4.5?
<floown> hello
<floown> I can't use imap in Kontact since the upgrade to KDE 4.5
<floown> what packet should I manually install?
<torsten> floown: try libakonadi-contact4 and libkontactinterface4?
<floown> torsten: already installed
<torsten> then I cant help anymore sry
<floown> nop
<floown> thx
<Logi> my google-fu is failing me. How do I enable webkit in konqueror after upgrading kde to the new 4.5.0 packages?
<torsten> logi: install webkitkde. switch Engine under View > View Mode while browsing a web page.
<Logi> thanks
<Logi> torsten: It's kpart-webkit now, btw
<sgomes> hey everyone
<sgomes> I'm having a bit of trouble updating to KDE SC 4.5 in Lucid
<sgomes> I've added http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ to the sources list, but an upgrade doesn't seem to pick up any new packages
<sgomes> (and yes, I've done an apt-get update first)
<Logi> ok, I can switch individual pages to webkit - now how do I make this the default?
<amgarching> Hi, what was that commandline for adding PPA repos to apt source list? It is about ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<James147> sgomes: what did you add to the sources.list exactly?
<James147> amgarching: sudo add-apt-repository <repo>
<sgomes> James147: the line reads "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu lucid main"
<amgarching> add-apt-repository ?
<amgarching> thaks, James147
<James147> sgomes: any errors when you run: "sudo apt-get update"?
<sgomes> James147: nope, no errors. The relevant line in the output seems to be "Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US"
<sgomes> is it getting ignored?
<James147> apperantly :S
<sgomes> hmm
<James147> ahh, "lucid/main"   should be "lucid main"
<James147> sgomes: btw, the repos can be added with the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" << this will also get the gpg keys for it
<sgomes> James147: I believe that's what I did, but let me try again
<Logi> To answer my own question: System Settings -> File Associations -> [html & xhtml+xml] -> Embedding -> Move WebKit to the top of the list. Not very obvious :)
<sgomes> James147: nope, everything's the same
<amgarching> so, KDE was upgraded. Rebooting. Wish me luck
<James147> sgomes: hmmm, seems mine is also Ign :S might be a problem their end? you could wait abit and retry
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. another question:   I am just trying out akonadi together with google mail contacts/calender...  seems like import of contacts works.. but many of them are  incomplete...   any idea whats going on here? is aknoadi ready for use in 4.5 ?
<st33l> hello im having toruble installing sis mirage
<st33l> any help
<James147> howlymowly: my guess is that it would be the resource plugin for google isent quit ready yet :) I have the same ehre and calendars wont shot up either
<st33l> hello
<James147> st33l: hi ^^
<howlymowly> hmmm...  kk..  what a pity :)  because with kde4.5 this is the first time I came so far to sync my cal/contacts with google..
<st33l> hi james
<howlymowly> this is one of the things I am really looking forward to in KDE :)
<st33l> i cant seem too get sis mirage driver installed
<st33l> any idea?
<James147> howlymowly: yeah, looks like they still need alittle more time to get it working properlly :)
<st33l> i have the log with me.
<James147> st33l: dont know what that is
<sgomes> James147: ok, so looks like for some reason it's only trying the translation stuff, any idea why it won't try the actual package repository?
<James147> sgomes: are you sure it is?
<sgomes> James147: yeah, the only lines in an update, when I grep for "kubuntu-ppa", are of the type "Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US"
<James147> sgomes:  thats the only one I have (apart from the ubuntu.com backports, but I dont think thats what you want)
<sgomes> hmm, odd, I figured it'd show in the log
<sgomes> ok, so I guess the problem is not there
<James147> ^^ well except mine is *en_GB  :)
<sgomes> James147: ok, so if I open KPackageKit, it seems the packages are there
<sgomes> 4.5.0b
<sgomes> is this the right stuff?
<James147> sgomes: thats them... so you had them all along ;P
<sgomes> odd
<sgomes> I wonder why upgrade isn't picking them up?
<James147> sgomes: best to do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to install them
<sgomes> James147: well, that doesn't find anything to upgrade
<James147> sgomes: what "upgrade" command are you using?
<sgomes> I've tried apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get-upgrade and aptitude full-upgrade
<sgomes> none of them picks anything up
<James147> thats weird :S
<sgomes> s/apt-get -upgrade/apt-get upgrade
<sgomes> yeah, kind of odd
<sgomes> oh well, I suppose I'll force the upgrade via KPackageKit
<James147> sgomes: can you do that?
<sgomes> James147: I can try :)
<yofel> sgomes: just curious, what does 'apt-cache policy kdelibs5' tell you?
<sgomes> yofel: is it safe to paste ~10 lines in the channel?
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sgomes> thanks :)
<yofel> ;)
<sgomes> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476404/
<yofel> that looks like it being blocked by a package pin on the older version
<sgomes> aha
<sgomes> let me look through the conf.d stuff, then
<yofel> should be set in preferences[.d]
<sgomes> oh, right
<nicolas_> hie everyone
<nicolas_> fench people here?
<James147> !fr | nicolas_
<ubottu> nicolas_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nicolas_> i have an issue with device notifier , it doesn't see my cds
<James147> nicolas_: are they blank cds?
<nicolas_> no it-s data cd
<nicolas_> usb key works
<nicolas_> [ 5129.920221] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code
<nicolas_> [ 5129.920224] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<nicolas_> [ 5129.920227] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]
<nicolas_> [ 5129.920230] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error
<nicolas_> [ 5129.920233] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 05 2f ca 00 00 02 00
<nicolas_> [ 5129.920239] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1359656
<FloodBotK2> nicolas_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicolas_> oups sorry for flood
<nicolas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476411/
<nicolas_> this is my dmesg output
<phoenix_> i have downloaded kubuntu 10 4 months back.
<sgomes> aha, success! :)
<sgomes> installing now
<sgomes> thanks James147 and yofel !
<phoenix_> will the kubuntu 10.04 iso available in the web page be newer than the previously downloaded
<James147> phoenix_: the iso will be the same unless the version has changed
<phoenix_> James147: does the new iso contain the updates till date
<James147> phoenix_: not sure But I would think so (although I dont think there is a newer one yet)
<phoenix_> should i use the old one and update or download the new one and install. what do you recommend
<phoenix_> James147: should i use the old one and update or download the new one and install. what do you recommend
<James147> phoenix_: I dont think there is a new one yet
<adarsha> My composting has become very slow. i'm using kde 4.4.2 please help
<phoenix_> James147: what is your kde version
<James147> phoenix_: kde 4.5.0, but lucid has 4.4.2 by default
<phoenix_> James147: did you enabled the backports to get kde 4.5?
<James147> phoenix_: yes
<phoenix_> James147: is it stable?
<James147> phoenix_: I find it more responsive then 4.4.x
<phoenix_> James147: ok. see you after a reinstall
<skramer_> anybody here did upgrade to KDE SC 4.5.0 on amd64 architecture?
<skramer_> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade gives me 18 packackes to update & 158 to be blocked
<skramer_> what am I doing wrong?
<yofel> you'll need to have to do a dist-upgrade, it needs to remove a few packages
<yofel> or full-upgrade for aptitude
<skramer_> yofel: you mean aptitude full-upgrade?
<yofel> yes
<skramer_> yofel: that seems like wiping the whole 4.4.5 & pulling in the 4.5.0 instead, right?
<yofel> well, most packages should be upgraded, but a few libraries need to be replaced with newer versions
<James147> ^^ there are also some package renames so will look like imporant stuff is being removed
<BluesKaj> howdy
<floown> I can't use imap in Kontact since the upgrade to KDE 4.5
<floown> what packet should I manually install?
<glaucous> Are the KDE 4.5 packages in Release state now? From the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ppa?
<James147> glaucous: I beleave so
<glaucous> I'm getting 108 blocked packages now, when adding the backports ppa, is this normal?
<James147> glaucous: yes, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<glaucous> James147: Quite a lot of packages there
<James147> glaucous: you are upgrading the WHOLE of kde :)
<glaucous> James147: Hehe. And it should be safe doing this?
<James147> glaucous: should... ;) you can run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" after to make sure if you want :)
<glaucous> Alright, here we go
<James147> glaucous: some have had it break, but that was yesterday when things where still being built :) it should be fine now
<howlymowly> iok.. and now my question: my nepomuk indexes all files and so on... only problem: when i use the nepomuk plug-in in krunner it never shows the "name" of a nepomuk indexed file.. it is always "resource"  https://photos-2.dropbox.com/i/o/4q4_IpO7GUoHohDLSlWF6kkiWsxGG3LbuAXdggofACI/6602612/1281618000/9e1e033
<killown> how can i update for kde 4.5?
<James147> killown: see topic
<glaucous> James147: Although is seems like all packages are marked beta
<James147> howlymowly: same here... just deleted my index to see if that will help (waiting on it to rebuild)
<killown> James147, thanks
<killown> where is the kde 4.5 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<killown> its not updating for 4.5
<James147> killown: ^^ what did you do with that ppa:...??
<killown> apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<James147> killown: then you should beable to "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<killown> ok
<killown>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-help_4%3a4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa4_i386.deb
<killown> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<killown> ...
<killown> this repos give me a broken system package
<glaucous> James147: Should I overwrite "Configuration file `/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc'", or is it compatible with the old kde 4.0?
<James147> glaucous: wouldnt think it should break :) but then I would overwrite it if you havent made any changes to it your self
<glaucous> James147: What setting file is it, cant find it?
<glaucous> What part of KDE that is
<rethus> if ui run kpackagekit, i have many conflicts and packages which are blocked. i Heard, thats cause of kde 4.5 released. How can i upgrade saftly?
<James147> glaucous: kdmrc is the kdm (the login screen) settings file
<glaucous> James147: Then i can probably just overwrite
<rethus> have done aptitude safe-upgrade, but there are still many blocked packages at all
<James147> rethus: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<James147> rethus: ^^ or aptitude full-upgrade
<James147> safe-upgrade isnt enough for a new kde version
<rethus> k
<glaucous> Now I'm gonna try restart, exciting
<rethus> are there known problems ?
<James147> rethus: not atm as far as I know...
<rethus> thanks for information
<James147> rethus: if in doupt install kubuntu-desktop after to be on the safe side :)
<mdlr> Hello guys! I would like to ask a short question: I am trying to configure a dial up connection via bluetooth and my mobilephone. I already got it to work through configuring rfcomm.conf, restarting bluetooth and configuring kppp. For some reason - the file and kppp are definetely correctly configured - the bluetooth module seems not to work right. when trying to dail up, kppp sais that it can't find the serial port rfcomm0. i can't start bluetooth correctly
<mdlr> via /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart. what could be the reasons for the bluetooth module not working correctly?
<afink> anyone else having an issue where there kde flakes out and you get your gnome background with gnome things when you right click?
<mdlr> anyone got an idea...? under which conditions is bluetooth itself not working correctly?
<rethus> how can i do this?
<afink> for my issue see this: http://picpaste.com/pics/wtfkde.1281532457.png check out the right click menu....not kde
<glaucous> I like the notification area in kde 4.5, looks a bit nicer :)
<Torch> afink: does plasma still work? can you use the panel at the bottom?
<afink> yep
<aljosa> i've updated kde to v4.5 and Ctrl+Alt+V for Klipper popup doesn't work although it's defined in global shortcuts. any idea howto fix this?
<afink> maybe I should try upgrading to 4,5?
<Torch> afink: looks like it's a nautilus problem: http://identi.ca/conversation/44495643#notice-44820622
<afink> yep thats exactly it, thank you!
<floown> what the name of the packet of the kio slave for imap, please?
<glaucous> I'm having a problem (which I had before KDE 4.5 as well), that I'm getting quite low FPS when resizing Windows. It's low even when composition is turned off. I have ATI latest drivers.
<Torch> floown: kdepimlibs-kio-plugins
<floown> Torch: it still installed :\
<Torch> floown: like i said on #kde, it's probably not that the pacakge is missing
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's a known issue with the proprietary ATI drivers for a while now... You may try going to System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Window Behavior and untick "Display content in resizing windows" in the "moving" tab
<floown> Torch: so what the problem?
<Torch> floown: what version of this package do you have installed?
<Torch> floown: dpkg -l kdepimlibs-kio-plugins will tell you
<floown> 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<Torch> floown: alright, that's the right one, it seems.
<Torch> floown: i'm a little at a loss now at how to further help you.... we could go the full kdebug-output-route but that's a long process and i'm short on time.
<floown> Torch: nop, thx
<Maruno> Hey all. Has anyone succesfully upgraded to KDE 4.5? Aptitude tells me some dependency problems between freespacenotifier and kdebase-workspace-data and wants to delete kdevelop, libqt4-support and libqt4-phonon :S
<Maruno> Sorry, that's libqt4-assistant
<DarthFrog> Maruno: Yep.  4.5 is running fine.
<anxel> hola
<anxel> alguien que hable castellano
<anxel> ?
<Pici> !es | anxel
<ubottu> anxel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alvin> Maruno: bug 615902. I see similar messages. Ridell says libqt4-assitant and libqt4-phonon are no longer needed, but I'm happily ignoring those warnings and am downloading the updates.
<Maruno> Thanks alvin! :) I'll do that aswell and ignore the freespacenotifier recommendation from kubuntu-dekstop. Only thing left is kdevelop :S
<pushkaraj> Hi if i scroll my mouse on taskbar, the focus cycles thru the open window, do anyone know how can i disable this?
<James147> pushkaraj: think thats the "highlight window" desktop effect
<pushkaraj> James147: ok,let me chck
<James147> pushkaraj: o sorry, miss read its not that :)
<pushkaraj> James147: yes was telling the same - desktop effects is disabled on my machine
<James147> not sure that can be disabled (at least I cannot see a way)
<pushkaraj> James147: go to settings->desktop->desktop effects; in general tab, deselect the "enable desktop effects" checkbox
<James147> pushkaraj: I mean the scrolling on the task manager
<pushkaraj> oh
<pushkaraj> ok
<staar2> hello
<staar2> i got problems with booting up the windows xp after ubuntu installation
<staar2> it wont just boot
<staar2> i use grub 1.98*
<staar2> where i can find some tutorial ?
<James147> !grub2 | staar2
<ubottu> staar2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<staar2> why it shows version 1.98 ?
<James147> staar2: because thats the version of grub2 that you ahve
<staar2> ok
<raven24> is there any progress on kdevelop packages? I hate using kate for coding...
<alvin> Well, the upgrade to 4.5 worked, but not without using '-f' twice because of libqt4-help that halted the dist-upgrade
<Renegade15> good day
<dotnetted> Hey all -- I just installed the kde desktop package to use KDE instead of Gnome - After I log in all I can see is a terminal window and the KDE desktop background - My resolution is way too big so I can't read anything in the terminal - Any suggestions? (There is nothing on the screen except for a small terminal window and right-clicking the desktop does nothing)
<alvin> Kontact still works, but restarting akonadi shows me a nice backtrace
<Renegade15> dotnetted: Can you move around on the screen?
<Renegade15> as in, does going to the edge of the screen move the desktop?
<dotnetted> Renegade15: Yep - I can also see the desktop background
<dotnetted> Renegade15: No it does not
<Renegade15> okay, do you see a weird bean-like symbol in the top right corner?
<dotnetted> Renegade15: No bean-like symbol ;)
<Renegade15> could you try starting plasma-desktop in the terminal?
<dotnetted> Renegade15: The mouse pointer is contrained to the visible screen area (doesn't scroll), the resolution is so high the terminal window that is open is unreadable, and right-clicking the desktop does nothing. The monitor is a 50in TV and Gnome has been working fine on it.
<dotnetted> Renegade15: Starting plasma-desktop seemed to get everything working
<Renegade15> as in, the resolution fixed itself?
<dotnetted> Renegade15: The bottom toolbar showed up, the bean showed up, and the resolution is still way to big
<Renegade15> ah, okay
<dotnetted> Renegade15: I'm sure I can figure out how to adjust the resolution now - why did I have to run plasma-desktop manually though?
<Renegade15> I have no idea, honestly...given the appearance of the terminal, I'm wondering if you ended up in some kind of safe mode
<Renegade15> maybe try rebooting and see if it goes into KDE normally
<dotnetted> Renegade15: Thanks for all the help - I'll try that now
<Renegade15> not a problem
<dotnetted> Is there a quick and easy way to change the resolution to 800x600 from terminal - I just realized I can't read anything well enough to change it through the menus
<Renegade15> I think there was something...let me find a hotkey list
<raven24> dotnetted: xrandr can set screen resolution
<raven24> something like
<raven24> xrandr -output VGA -mode 1024x768
<raven24> xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768
<lumm> hi, anythink i can do to avoid this 2 x windows alltray and gajim causing here. -> http://i34.tinypic.com/soo8cw.png just upgraded to 4.5
<dotnetted> raven24: thanks
<Renegade15> to pose my own question: After an update last night, the device monitor/notification plasmoid insists on being gigantic...we're talking a fifth of the screen or so. Everything else seems to work fine, and after removing the plasmoid, all looks well, but now I obviously don't get USB device notifications and stuff...is there a way to force a plasmoid into a certain size?
<Magix-> Hello.
<Magix-> I have a question.
<Magix-> I just did dist-upgrade and when i rebooted i got a black screen with alittle ^ rightbelow,
<Magix-> Help please.
<Renegade15> that's a little vague...what did you upgrade from and to, and how far did it boot?
<Magix-> from KDE 4.4.2 to KDE 4.5
<BluesKaj> Magix-, no bash prompt ?
<Magix-> After i pressed enter in grub. It says a _ then when i has to start it outputs the ^
<ubuntu> hello i have an ecryptfs problem
<Renegade15> and how far did it boot? like, is it failing at grub, is it failing at X, is it failing inside KDE?
<Magix-> No bash problem.
<BluesKaj> Magix-, try the previous kernel in grub , then install kubuntu-desktop again
<Magix-> Hmm?
<ubuntu> i cant access my private directory, because i installed new kubuntu
<Magix-> The recovery?
<BluesKaj> it might boot , it's worth a try
<Renegade15> recovery would be the next step if the previous kernel doesn't work
<Magix-> How to previous kernel :s
<Magix-> I'm a windows g33k
<Renegade15> usually, you have multiple entries in grub
<Magix-> and its the first time i installed kubuntu.
<Magix-> I have.
<BluesKaj> in grub , choose the kernel below the default
<Renegade15> two for each kernel version
<Magix-> I know;.
<Magix-> But it outputs the same
<Magix-> I tried the other one.
<Renegade15> ah, unfortunate
<Magix-> I got still a Windows XP running too.
<Renegade15> then yes, recovery mode would be an option
<DarthFrog> Magix-: What video card do you have?
<Magix-> If someone is dutch. It will be easier.
<Magix-> Darthfrog: Kubuntu worked before i upgraded KDE>
<BluesKaj> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<scott_l> Hi all
<scott_l> Just upgraded to kde 4.5..
<DarthFrog> Magix-: I'm wondering if the upgrade didn't also install a new kernel (there was a new one the other day) and you don't have a proper kernel module now.
<BluesKaj> that's why I use gnome as a backup , seems disloyal but it works :)
<Magix-> DarthFrog: First i had one Kubuntu, one recovery, 2 memory check , 1 windows
<Magix-> Now i have 2 kubuntu, 2 recovery, 1 windows.
<Renegade15> if it is a graphics issue, graphics failsafe mode should fix it...but I've never had a graphics failure send me to a caret
<scott_l> File search in krunner is giving me errors: Items show up labelled just as 'Resource', and trying to open them gives a "Malformed URL" error.
<DarthFrog> Renegade15: True.
<scott_l> Anyone else seeing this or knows how to fix it? I've deleted & rebuilt the nepomuk DB, to no avail.
<Magix-> When i tried failsafeX it returns to the recovery menu.,...
<Renegade15> hmm...I see there are more updates. Gonna try those to see if they fix my issue
<Renegade15> bbs
<staar2> could any pro help me with missing hal.dll problem http://www.comitservices.com/wp/?p=12 its same problem as here
<BluesKaj> unfortunately, some kernel source modules aren't recognizing the hardware ..didn't notice if a new kernel was installed with kde 4.5
 * BluesKaj has to remember to be more vigilant
<Magix-> But when i press Ctrl Alt F5 i can enter the console.
<BluesKaj> staar2, linux doesn't use dlls
<Renegade15> nope, that did nothing
<Renegade15> so, anyone any ideas? xD
<staar2> BluesKaj: yes i know but win uses
<Pici> staar2: Try ##windows then
<staar2> thats booting problem
<BluesKaj> staar2, go askm in #windows
<DarthFrog> staar2: The best solution is to delete Windows entirely.
<BluesKaj> ok  , Magix- run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Magix-> BluesKaj: Done. Now what
<Magix-> Hallo david
<davidtje> hi
<davidtje> where am i ?
<BluesKaj> Magix-, kubuntu-desktop is usually missing after the dist-upgrade , then sudo apt-get update and upgrade again
<Magix-> Ok.
<DarthFrog> davidtje: On Sol III.
<Magix-> BluesKaj: done.
<Magix-> Now?
<BluesKaj> 3rd planet from the sun , davidtje
<davidtje> hahaha
<BluesKaj> Magix-, try to boot kubuntu
<Magix-> davidtje: Nederlands?
<Magix-> BluesKaj: Ok.
<BluesKaj> sudo reboot
<davidtje> i mean i just istaled konversasion. and when i startet it i came to this channel, but what kind o channel is this ?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu support char davidtje
<BluesKaj> chat
<DarthFrog> !topic | davidtje
<ubottu> davidtje: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<davidtje> ah ubuntu support
<Magix-> BluesKaj: Thank you soo much!
<Renegade15> Kubuntu >_>
<Renegade15> we're not the gnomes
<davidtje> is this a kind of q&a section
<DarthFrog> davidtje: Pretty much, yes.  Frequently though, there may be many more q's than a's.
<davidtje> ok, sorry to hav botherd you, i'l browse the net to search for chat servers now, thank you for your help
<BluesKaj> davidtje,  if you want to configure konversation one can do so by adding other irc servers in the server list. Konversation doesn't auto populate it's server list
<davidtje> ok but i do not know any servers. il browse the net to find some
<BluesKaj> right , this chat is on freenode.irc
<Renegade15> maybe https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat#Networks will be of help
<reagle> Using 4.5ppa: I'm having real trouble with Klipper, it's shortcut key doesn't work, and then I can't dismiss it. The shortcut bug can be hacked by disabling it in the global config and setting it in system tray (244620). But how do I make the bloody pop up go away after some period?
<BluesKaj> click on the klipper icon in the panel , the popup should disappear
<solifugus> Has anyone here used Debian on an IBM mainframe?
<Pici> solifugus: Try #debian , this channel is for Kubuntu support.
<solifugus> oops...  thought i was typing in debian
<raven24> is there any progress on kdevelop packages for 4.5? I don't like using kate for coding...
<omicron23> hi there. I am using ubuntu 10.04 without a kde desktop at the moment. I want to install KDE SC 4.5.0 but synaptic only offers packages for the version 4.4. Can you help me with the installation of version 4.5.0 ?
<Renegade15> I think I got mine from the backports ppa last night
<Renegade15> let me check
<omicron23> Renegade15, my network connection dropped. In case you said anything to me, can you repeat it?
<Renegade15> it looks like all the 4.5.0 stuff I've listed in apt is from the backports ppa
<BluesKaj> omicron23, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  then sudo apt-get update, then ,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<omicron23> BluesKaj, thanks! upgrading now.. =)
<omicron23> Renegade15, thanks as well!
<Magix> Hello.
<Magix> I have two questions.
<Magix> 1. All sound works except Firefox.
<Magix> How to fix that.
<Magix> 2. When i boot the game teeworlds my screen says: Input not supported.
<Magix> How to fix those?
<Renegade15> I vaguely remember one of the sound environments (pulse?) offers per-application sound settings
<Renegade15> could be that
<BluesKaj> Magix, try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras again
<DarthFrog> Magix: The "Input not supported" means that the games video output is trying to use a resolution that your monitor cannot provide.  You will have to change the game's rez.
<Magix> Darthfrog: that is a game that has to be runned from the termianl
<Magix> terminal
<Magix> Dont know how to change.
<DarthFrog> Magix: Neither do I.  But that's what's going on.
<DarthFrog> Probably, that is. :-)
<Magix> BluesKaj: Installing
<Magix> BluesKaj: It installes .exe's :p
<Magix> BluesKaj: It are fonts.
<bigbrovar> Hey guys, anyone running kde 4.5 on kubuntu 10.04 having issues with nepomuk? Its has been acting up ever since I upgraded from kde 4.5 RC2 to  the final release. search via dolphin no longer works :S
<BluesKaj>  Magix , it's a lot of media stuff
<Magix> Ok.
<Magix> Does someone knows Teeworlds ?
<Magix> http://teeworlds.com/
<Magix> How to change the resolution of that
<BluesKaj> !kubuintu-restricted-extras | Magix
<Magix> BluesKaj: Its done.
<BluesKaj> oops
<Magix> Restarting Firefox
<Magix> Still nothing :/
<BluesKaj> Magix, no sound ?
<DarthFrog> Magix: That teeworlds page says it has a support section for those needing help.  That'll be the best place for you to go.
<debfx> Magix: teeworlds starts in windowed mode by default
<Magix> debfx: Not here!
<Renegade15> Magix: Does sound work in other applications at the same time?
<BluesKaj> gamers...bah :)
<Magix> Yes.
<Magix> Renegade15: yes.
<Magix> brb
<Renegade15> in multiple other applications at the same time?
<Renegade15> asking because it's possible some application is hogging the audio hardware
<Renegade15> anyway, I updated some more, let's see if this fixes the damn icon...brb
<Renegade15> further updates seem to have fixed it ^^
<petr_> hi all
<Renegade15> dunno why those didn't end up in the cycle earlier/last night
<ranger111> hi all
<ranger111> LICQ does not work!   how to loging?   how to create of customer user???
<ranger111> WHAT?????????????????????????
<glaucous> My desktop effects have stopped working. It just says: "Desktop effects are not available on this system due to the following technical issues" And then it doesn't say what the problem is.
<maco> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ranger111> ubottu fuck out
<ranger111> ubottu  FUCK OUT
<ranger111> WHAT?????????????????????????
<maco> ranger111: watch your mouth
<ranger111> LICQ does not work!   how to loging?   how to create of customer user???
<bigbrovar> Hey guys, anyone running kde 4.5 on kubuntu 10.04 having issues with nepomuk? Its has been acting up ever since I upgraded from kde 4.5 RC2 to the final release. search via dolphin no longer works :S
<ranger111> maco ))
<ranger111> maco  terrable message
<ranger111> maco LICQ does not work!   how to loging?   how to create of customer user???
<maco> ranger111: i dont know, but you need to learn some patience
<Renegade15> have you checked the licq documentation?
<ranger111> maco   shit licq
<dominguez> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<BluesKaj> hi dominguez
<dominguez> hola
<dominguez> q tal
<DarthFrog> !es | dominguez
<ubottu> dominguez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bigbrovar> is anyone having issues with nepumok on after upgrading to kde 4.5 from RC2 on kubuntu lucid. A yes or no would do please :) I just want to know if its a common problem or if am alone :)
<dominguez> gracias
<Magix> BluesKaj:  The sound still doenst work.
<Magix> Should i logout and login?
<BluesKaj> yeah , dunno what else
<Renegade15> Magix
<mweijts> I'm Missing Alsa in phonon ( only have pulseaudio there ) Multimedia > System settings > Phonon
<Magix> still doesnt work.
<bigbrovar> smh
<DarthFrog> mweijts: Same with me.
<mweijts> Magix: I'm Missing Alsa in phonon ( only have pulseaudio there ) Multimedia > System settings > Phonon
<BluesKaj> mweijts, di you upgrade to kde 4.5 ?
<mweijts> yes
<Magix> mweijts: Then? Because the normal sound does work. but not firefox
<BluesKaj> try alsamixer in the terminal, mweijts
<Renegade15> Magix, do you have a terminal at hand?
<Magix> Renegade15: Yes.
<Renegade15> try sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<bigbrovar> I guess no one here upgraded to kde 4.5 and if there did they dont use nepomuk hence cant comfirm if it works on their system. That or the Kubuntu channel sucks.
<Renegade15> I'm rather sure I disabled nepomuk for being utterly annoying
<Magix> Renegade15:
<Magix> sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Magix>                      USER PID ACCESS COMMAND
<Magix> /dev/snd/controlC0:  magix      2945 F.... kmix
<Magix> /dev/snd/controlC1:  magix      2945 F.... kmix
<Magix> /dev/snd/controlC2:  magix      2811 F.... knotify4
<Magix>                      magix      2945 F.... kmix
<FloodBotK2> Magix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Magix> Ok
<Magix> Renegade15: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476525/
<Magix> It outputs that
<Renegade15> hmm, I got kmix and knotify...only one kmix, but still, it looks alright
<KukuNut> Magix: open kmix and see if the channels are in mute
<bigbrovar> Renegade15: It actually been working fine since kde 4.3 this issue am having with kde 4.5 is rather strange :(
<Renegade15> Magix: as said, I do think pulse can set application-dependent audio settings, so it is possible FF is just muted on its own
<mweijts> Renegade15: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476526/ another one
<mfraz74> still not sure about the way KRunner behaves in KDE 4.5
<mweijts> BluesKaj: alsamixer seems working
<BluesKaj> mweijts, make sure the ctrls are all turned up and unmuted with M key , or at least the ctrls that you want to use.
<Renegade15> interestingly, mweijts' paste suggests pulseaudio would appear in the output...which would imply Magix isn't running pulse
<Renegade15> which, in turn, would rule out per-application audio settings
<Renegade15> ...unless ALSA/OSS added that by now
<KukuNut> pulseaudio is known not to play well with amarok/kde
<KukuNut> don't have it
<BluesKaj> Renegade15, much to my chagrin pulseaudio is now in my audio path as well , after doing  your cmnd ...dunno if I should be happy or upset  :)
 * BluesKaj not a PA fan
<Renegade15> is there anybody at all who likes it?
 * DarthFrog is about to try Amarok with PA.
 * maco uses amarok with pa just fine
<Renegade15> I think I had it in use for exactly as long as it took to switch to alsa
<DarthFrog> I can haz sound! :-)
<mweijts> Blueskaj : Alsamixer was not Unmuted all channels are 100%
<BluesKaj> mweijts, ok
<Renegade15> Magix: That is a rather befuddling problem you have there...how exactly are you trying to play sound in firefox?
<Magix> Renegade15: YouTube.
<Magix> Renegade15:  FIXED
<Magix> by reboot :p
<Renegade15> all hail magic self-fixes
<mweijts> brb gonna reboot
<Renegade15> I'm guessing flash wasn't initialized properly
<Renegade15> or just plain crashed
<Renegade15> what version of FF are you running?
<Magix> Newest :p
<Magix> From KDE
<Renegade15> well, newest from canonical repos doesn't mean newest existing ;)
<Renegade15> I'm asking 'cause they recently added functionality to notice and restart crashed plugins, including flash
<aovidal> what are graphic drivers that it comes kubuntu 10.04 default?
<DarthFrog> aovidal: There are a large number of them.
<aovidal> i have an Ati radeon 42000
<aovidal> 4200 sory
<DarthFrog> aovidal: It would be the radeon driver.
<aovidal> radeon driver is private!
<aovidal> any free?
<aovidal> how about envy ng?
<DarthFrog> aovidal: the radeon driver is free.  The fglrx is proprietary.
<DarthFrog> aovidal: You asked what the default drivers are.
<aovidal> <DarthFrog> yes. how can i know what driver i have install?
<aovidal> <DarthFrog> any command?
<DarthFrog> aovidal: Try " apt-cache search | grep radeon".
<DarthFrog> That'll tell you what is available for installation.
<DarthFrog> "dpkg --list | grep radeon"  will tell you what is already installed.
<DarthFrog> And "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" will tell you what driver is currently being used.
<KukuNut> aovidal: if you want free use the vesa
<aovidal> <DarthFrog> Tnks men! ;) I take note. I ask this because i installed kubuntu 10.04 and it has graphic install default!
<gp[8]> ih guys...is normal if I try to upgrade to KDE 4.5 the follows packages must be removed?
<gp[8]> freespacenotifier kdebase-plasma kdepimlibs-data libkfontinst4
<gp[8]>   libkonqsidebarplugin4 libkwineffects1 libmarble4
<gp[8]>   libplasma-applet-system-monitor4 libplasmaclock4 libprocesscore4
<gp[8]>   libprocessui4 libqt4-assistant libsolidcontrol4 libtaskmanager4
<gp[8]>   libweather-ion4
<FloodBotK2> gp[8]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gp[8]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476546/
<Renegade15> gp[8]: I did an update just earlier and I distinctly remember freespacenotifier being on top of a list of around 14 packages being removed
<Renegade15> kwin was among them as well, iirc
<Renegade15> did the update, rebooted, worked fine, even fixed the issue I had
<Renegade15> so I assume it is indeed normal
<gp[8]> Renegade15: thank you...I trust you... :D
<Renegade15> my history.log says:
<Renegade15> Remove: kdebase-plasma (4.4.2-0ubuntu2), libprocessui4 (4.4.2-0ubuntu14), libtaskmanager4 (4.4.2-0ubuntu14), kwin (4.4.2-0ubuntu14), freespacenotifier (0.0svn1061317-0ubuntu1), libkwineffects1 (4.4.2-0ubuntu14), libkfontinst4 (4.4.2-0ubuntu14), khelpcenter (4.4.2-0ubuntu4.1), libplasmaclock4 (4.4.2-0ubuntu14), libweather-ion4 (4.4.2-0ubuntu14), libsolidcontrol4 (4.4.2-0ubuntu14), libplasma-applet-system-monitor4 (4.4.2-0ubuntu14), libproces
<Renegade15> score4 (4.4.2-0ubuntu14)
<FloodBotK2> Renegade15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Renegade15> for two lines? my word we're sensitive
<v3nd3tta``> no, for more than hundred letters in one line
<Renegade15> I see
<gp[8]> ok...thanks mr. ;)
<gp[8]> your log is like my log
<bamyasi> hi everybody!
<Renegade15> hello
<bamyasi> can someone advise me if it is now safe to upgrade to JDE 4.5?
<bamyasi> KDE 4.5 ;)
<bamyasi> apt still wants to remove a bunch of packages (Lucid, amd64)
<Renegade15> they wouldn't happen to include freespacenotifier?
<j800r> hey, i'm having a problem with my webcam. when i first plug it in and run cheese it looks flawless, but as soon as i run kopete and settings it messes the picture up for both kopete AND Cheese :\
<bamyasi> Renegade15: yes but this is probably not the one I am concerned of
<Renegade15> gp[8] and I just discussed this
<bamyasi> Renegade15: kdebase-plasma kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 kdebase-runtime-data-common are what looks suspicious
<Renegade15> I did that same update earlier and it worked fine
<gp[8]> I'm updating right now
<Renegade15> I guess you can just wait if gp[8] survives it as well
<bamyasi> Renegade15: thanks
<j800r> no one then? :\
<gp[8]> Renegade15: lol I hope to survive :D
<bamyasi> Renegade15: life is tough anyway, let's see...
<Renegade15> sorry, j800r, no idea. sounds like kopete messes with the settings
<j800r> it's annoying. the cam is fully linux certified
<j800r> most logitech ones are tbh
<bamyasi> gp[8]: keep talking to us :)
<gp[8]> :)
<Renegade15> soon, it'll be all "apt-get sees a white light; would you like to move towards it? y/n"
<Magix> >,<
<AndreS_> lol!
<bamyasi> gp[8]: which arch, is it amd64? there were specific problems with amd64 build
<gp[8]> amd64
<gp[8]> ok guys I'm rebooting... if I not come back you know... :D
<gp[8]> see you later...I hope... lol
<Renegade15> good luck
<bamyasi> gp[8], good luck :)
<gp[8]> ok guys, I still alive :D
<Renegade15> hooray!
<gp[8]> lol
<bamyasi> gp[8], welcome back :)
<bamyasi> gp[8], how bad it was?
<gp[8]> lol the life with kde 4.5 is beautifull :D
<gp[8]> no bad...too easy to be true lol
<gio_gt> gp[8]: so is KDE 4.5 out already?
<gp[8]> yes
<gp[8]> and works
<gio_gt> I got disconnected
<gio_gt> gp[8]: I don't see kde 4.5 in kubuntu 10.4 repos yet, though
<Pici> gio_gt: See the channel topic
<marcosrorizOMG> Guys I'm with a little problem here on Kopete. Every time a contact change it's state I get a notify. How do I change this? I already switched off on the notifications :/
<gio_gt> Pici: oh thanks, read it! What are those backports, BTW? Is it the same if I wait KDE 4.5 to be in the official repos? Or maybe it will never go in the official repos, please?
<Daskreech> hello
<Daskreech> can I install from a USB drive from the Live Cd?
<Pici> gio_gt: A backport is when something from a newer release is put into an older release.  So KDE 4.5 was backported from Maverick to Lucid.  And no, you'll never seen 4.5 in the regular repos.
<Renegade15> Daskreech: I've never tried that, but I don't see why not...if it has an install option?
<e_t_> Daskreech: do you want to install *to* a USB drive from a live CD?
<gio_gt> Pici: oh, I see, thanks. Time to add the Kubuntu backport repo, then.
<gio_gt> another thing: I would like to know wheter or not is reccomended to install Synaptic on Kubuntu. I don't like all those GNOME dependencies at all, but I like Synaptic
<Renegade15> I've been running Synaptic for ages
<Renegade15> no problems with it
<e_t_> gio_gt: There's nothing wrong with installing Synaptic. It's your computer, do what makes you happy.
<gio_gt> ok thanks
<gio_gt> I used other distros before and I usually avoided application with too many gnome dependencies, but never mind, I will install it
<gio_gt> I don't like very much the KDE Software Manager app, I think it can be fine for a new KDE user, but Synaptic is better (imho)
<gio_gt> I was just worried about the gtksudo thing in KDE
<Renegade15> I concur
<Daskreech> e_t_: no I have a live Cd and  Live USB The Live CD is crashing Ubiquity. The computer can't boot from USB. I'd like to boot the live CD then install from the USB
<Renegade15> Daskreech: that could be difficult
<Daskreech> gio_gt: can't you use KDEsudo to run any GUI app? Why would you need the gtk interface for that?
<Daskreech> Renegade15: I'm realising that. So I have to get a new CD then?
<gio_gt> Daskreech: I thought that Synaptic would use gtksudo by default
<gio_gt> Daskreech: well, now it finished installing it, I am going to try it
<gio_gt> oh, nice, looks like it used kdesudo, it was smart enough
<e_t_> Daskreech: I think you would need to make a Syslinux CD or floppy to bootstrap the USB drive. Or, a working Live CD would work too.
<Renegade15> Daskreech: I'd say so...then again, I've never been in that situation, diagnosing the crash could be more fruitful
<Renegade15> e.g. if the CD is actually fine, and there's a systematic problem with the installer, re-downloading won't help
<Renegade15> so the cause of the crash would be interesting
<Daskreech> Renegade15: It's Ubiquity when it hits 70% it fails. Pretty sure the data file on the Live CD is corrupted
<Daskreech> All hail scratchy media
<gio_gt> I am now installing KDE 4.5 from the backport repository, thanks everyone
<Renegade15> Daskreech, then burning a new one does indeed sound like a good first attempt
<gio_gt> just for the sake of curiosity, is the network manager applet improved? I couldn't configure a system connection with a fixed ID address in KDE 4.4
<Renegade15> gio_gt: I have a funky network management icon in the system area that I didn't have before
<gio_gt> Renegade15: oh ok :)
<Renegade15> it looks shiny and powerful...though I'd rather not click around, since I like my network the way it is ;)
<gio_gt> uff, I still cannot understand apt-get, though... it says that some packages are beeing "kept-back" and it doesn't upgrade them
<Renegade15> you gotta do dist-upgrade for that
<Renegade15> synaptic makes it easier
<gio_gt> Renegade15: oh, ok... I used Ubuntu long time ago and it was different, if I remember right
<Renegade15> no guarantees, though
<Renegade15> I don't know what's being held back there
<Renegade15> who knows what your system state is
<gio_gt> Renegade15: will a dist-upgrade upgrade to a newer Kubuntu release when it will be available? I don't want that
<gio_gt> Renegade15: I mean, when 10.10 will be out, will a dist-upgrade upgrade to 10.10?
<Renegade15> provided the 10.10 stuff is accessible, it should; as said, using synaptic is easier
<gio_gt> Renegade15: ok, I see, thanks. I watched apt-get and aptitute man pages, looks like that "apt-get dist-upgrade" is the same as "aptitude full-upgrade"
<Renegade15> yes
<Renegade15> you can use aptitude as well, btw
<Renegade15> I'm actually rather sure it's recommended
<gio_gt> Renegade15: I remember when I was using Ubuntu the last time that they started to say that we should all start to switch to aptitude. So I guess that now it should be really recommended as you are saying
<well_laid_lawn> aptitude is being removed from the next release apparently
<Renegade15> xD I see
<gio_gt> well_laid_lawn: really?
<Renegade15> guess it didn't fare as well as hoped
<ovis> Has anyone seen problems with services/daemons in the last two weeks? some of them sometimes don't start on system up on my host.
<alvin> well_laid_lawn: Do you have a source for that news? In debian, aptitude is the recommended package manager
<well_laid_lawn>  #ubuntu+1
<Renegade15> either way...in the current release, aptitude should still work, gio_gt, so you should be able to use that, if you're familiar/comfortable with it
<gio_gt> there's a stupid storm here, crap! I hate storms when I upgrade. I have a UPS, but the router is not connected to it yet, I should make a custom cable.
<gio_gt> Renegade15: ok, thanks
<gio_gt> I meant "damn", not "crap"... I am Italian so sometimes I make mistakes with my english, sorry.
<gio_gt> but anyways I am confident, the package manager is very fast in Ubuntu and I have almost finished upgrading :)
<Renegade15> good good
<gio_gt> it is very annoying, though... I am on holidays and yesterday there was a little heartquake (it's good it didn't do any damage), today a lot of rain, and weather forecasts says it will rain untill sunday. Not very comfortable holidays, unfortunately.
<e_t_> Most of the KDE packages are still blocked by my package manager. If I select a full-install in Aptitude, it will attempt to remove all these packages: freespacenotifier{a} kdebase-plasma{a} kdepimlibs-data{a} kdesnake{a} libkfontinst4{a} libkonqsidebarplugin4{a} libkwineffects1{a} libmarble4{a} libplasma-applet-system-monitor4{a} libplasmaclock4{a}
<e_t_>   libprocesscore4{a} libprocessui4{a} libqyotoshared1{u} libsolidcontrol4{a} libtaskmanager4{a} libweather-ion4{a}
<Renegade15> I'm sorry to hear that, gio_gt - hopefully at least the upgrade will go fine
<Renegade15> e_t_ that's normal
<e_t_> Renegade15: Won't that nuke KDE on my machine?
<Renegade15> I have done it, gp[8] has done it, we're both still here
<alvin> e_t_: bug 615902
<Renegade15> so if did nuke KDE, it's working surprisingly well for a corpse ;)
<e_t_> Is that a KDE or Ubuntu bug?
<alvin> kubuntu ppa bug
<alvin> There's something wrong with the dependencies and qt4-helper has to be forced to install
<gp[8]> Yes, I still here...the upgrade worked fine
<alvin> It was a bit scary, but worked. I'm waiting for other packages on my other machines
<taxtropel> hello can anyone here answer a question about the new 4.5 release?
<Renegade15> ask the question and we will know
<taxtropel> ok, well I just upgraded from 4.4.9x to 4.5 and now kde is no longer offered as a session in gdm / kdm
<Renegade15> I'm afraid I can't help with that
<mkrista> anyone know if the 64bit 4.5 is ready?
 * Renegade15 pokes gp[8] 
<Renegade15> I think he installed 4.5 on amd64
<jake_> hey all
<Renegade15> hello
<gp[8]> yeah
<jake_> new to linux
<jake_> first time in IRC
<gp[8]> I'm work with amd64
<mkrista> kool
<jake_> Anyone have any suggestions on must have apps
<gp[8]> mkrista: amd64 is ready
<mkrista> thank you
<gp[8]> ;)
<Renegade15> jake_: What are your needs?
<jake_> multimedia gaming ect
<jake_> working on installing wow right now
<Renegade15> if you have a gaming need, you may want to consider adding playdeb to your repos: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.04#how_to_install
<Renegade15> multimedia, you should have mplayer installed, as well as vlc, imo
<jake_> using ryhtembox
<Renegade15> you can look into songbird for a music app, though it felt a little sluggish to me...could be age of the computer, though
<jake_> anyone got advice on apparence hacks or mods ?
<Renegade15> -_^
<Renegade15> you mean themes?
<jake_> sure
<Renegade15> this ain't windows
<jake_> lol
<Renegade15> no hacks needed
<jake_> sorry gotta get in mindset of opensource
<Renegade15> http://kde-look.org/
<jake_> anyone have android phones ?
<Renegade15> or choose/adjust one of the many pre-installed ones
<alvin> ok, actually I want KDE 4.5 too. Step 1, backup, step 2: breakage, here I come
<mweijts> KDE 4.5 all system and application notifications are not playing anymore
<mweijts> plasma-desktop(1513)/plasma StatusNotifierItemSource::refreshCallback: DBusMenu disabled for this application
<mweijts> kmix(1639) sink_input_cb: Ignoring sink-input due to it being designated as an event and thus handled by the Event slider
<mkrista> she works :) thanks everybody
<alvin> ibqt4-help still breaks during upgrade
<mweijts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476596/
<mweijts> KDE 4.5 all system and application notifications are not playing anymore
<navetz> when I install new applications they are not in my start menu but are installed. Can someone help me fix this?
<alvin> Well, you can ignore the breakakge of libqt4-help (didn't check the help yet. It'll be incomplete anyway) by using --force and finish the upgrade
<logan_> who is actually here?
<logan_> hello?
<Renegade15> hello
<logan_> who has flash working on 10.04?
<Renegade15> as far as I know, my flash is working
<logan_> are u using 10.04?
<Renegade15> yepp
<logan_> are u able to watch youtube videos?"
<Renegade15> I am indeed
<logan_> i stuch with 9.10 because with 10.04 i was never able to get flash working
<Renegade15> sounds more like a flash problem than a kubuntu problem
<logan_> i do have compiz fusion installed and configured
<logan_> could that cause a flash problem?
<Renegade15> I don't know, honestly...it's entirely possible, but I don't know how common it is
<logan_> ok
<hdevalence> Hi, how do I temporarily disable all hardware-accelerated graphics?
<navetz> when I install new applications they are not in my application launcher but are installed. Can someone help me fix this?
<James147> navetz: try running "kbuildsycoca --menutest"
<navetz> James147: installing packages now
<microcluster> hallo
<microcluster> help with mysql
<well_laid_lawn> microcluster: there is the   #mysql   channel
<microcluster> well_laid_lawn: ok thanks
<Phoenix][> hi all! is there any trick needed to build qt4-x11 from source? I am trying to upload a fix for bug 614699 to my ppa, but debuild -S -sa fails (whereas fakeroot dpkg-buildpackages works) with the following error: <path>/qt4-x11-4.7.0~beta2/bin/qmake-qt4: not found
<BluesKaj> Phoenix][, is there aqmake builder ?
<BluesKaj> a qmake
<Phoenix][> BluesKaj: How would I find out? I actually just fetched the qt4-x11 source using apt-get, so whatever is in the source package should be present ;-)
<well_laid_lawn> !info qt4-qmake
<ubottu> qt4-qmake (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 qmake Makefile generator tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 1232 kB, installed size 5920 kB
<Phoenix][> Yes, that's installed:
<Phoenix][> dpkg-query -s qt4-qmake
<Phoenix][> Package: qt4-qmake
<Phoenix][> Status: install ok installed
<Phoenix][> Priority: optional
<FloodBotK3> Phoenix][: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phoenix][> Section: devel
<Phoenix][> the weird thing is that debuild is expecting it below the source directory
<well_laid_lawn> I've never used qmake...
<mjobin> hi everyone ... its funny how kdebase-workspace-dbg does not have kdebase-workspace as a dependency ...
<hgfgjfgffg> what vare system requirements?
<baxeico> hi guys. I'm wondering if
<baxeico> it's safe to upgrade to kde 4.5.0 in lucid
<baxeico> or maybe it's better to wait for 4.5.1
<baxeico> now i'm using 4.4.5 (from backports)
<hgfgjfgffg> system requirements wgere?
<Phoenix][> I upgraded today and am struggling with some ugly bugs. so, I'd recommend to wait for 4.5.1
<dotnetted> Hey all - I just installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu 10.04 and all my fonts (even on the kdm login screen) are way too small to read - They are so small that I can't even begin to find the font preferences in the kde menus. - Any suggestions appreciated - Thanks. (PS. All the font sizes are correct when I run gdm)
<IdleOne> hgfgjfgffg: http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid#Hardware_requirements
<hgfgjfgffg> which are system requirements?
<IdleOne> hgfgjfgffg: look at the link I just gave you
<hgfgjfgffg> that's a lie, i've tred t on 512mb machine and it hasn't even load desktop, are
<hgfgjfgffg> there real ones?
<IdleOne> hgfgjfgffg: those are the real ones
<hgfgjfgffg> so why it cannot even login with 512 memory when 384 is required for it?
<IdleOne> I don't know, maybe there is some other issue
<hgfgjfgffg> like? even mouse was iirespomcible and it was harddrive activity all time
<hgfgjfgffg> kubuntu appears to hang after logging in, what ca n caause this?
<well_laid_lawn> hgfgjfgffg: if you can get to a tty run   top   to see what's using resources
<marararam> hi, i just tried to upgrade to KDE 4.5
<marararam> i did
<marararam> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<marararam> 2. sudo aptitude update
<marararam> 3. sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<FloodBotK1> marararam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dotnetted> Anyone know what may cause the left half of the kde taskbar to have a black background that seems to be part of an image with large gray letters?
<dotnetted> I can fix it by resizing it but it is black after every login
<marararam> now i have 182 updates held back due to some conflicts
<marararam> can anyone give me a hint on how to proceed?
<Phoenix][> marararam: try a dist-upgrade
<marararam> to what dist would that take me?
<marararam> i am on lucid here
<Phoenix][> in your case, the only difference will be that dist-upgrade installs new packages whereas upgrade does not
<marararam> ah, interesting
<marararam> thanks
<Phoenix][> (both being arguments to the apt-get command)
<marararam> did i miss this detail somewhere in the docs?
<marararam> now it's working, thanks again
<marararam> now it tells me 23 packages where broken
<marararam> s/where/were/
<marararam> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libqt4-core:
#kubuntu 2010-08-12
<glaucous> I'm using KDE4.5, and I can't enable composition. It just says that it's not available on this system due to some technical issues, but it doesn't say what the issue(s) are. Using 10.7 (latest) ATI. x64
<peteyk> in System Monitor, the System Load tab stopped displaying CPU History. Anyone have any ideas how this could have happened?
<BluesKaj> glaucous,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I tried upgrading with do-release-whatever and got this when it was installing packages: http://pastebin.com/3nrUwVM8.  I tried fixing it with apt-get -f install and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade but it doesn't get past this error.
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<Roey> hey Blues!
<Roey> kinda-sorta need help here
<BluesKaj> ok , Roey , looking
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Actually I fixed it by removing ~.kde/share/config/kdmrc
<glaucous> Or a smiliar path
<Roey> BluesKaj:  thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Roey,  did you try sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> Roey, btw are you running virtual box ?
<mjobin> 10.04 + 4.5 rocks !!! thank you guys
<BluesKaj> mjobin, another happy user :)
<mjobin> glaucous: radeonfb ? fglrx ? you tried both ?
<glaucous> mjobin: I fixed it by removing ~/.kde/share/config/kmdrc
<marararam> i cannot start kontact anymore
<marararam> kontact: error while loading shared libraries: libkontactinterface.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<marararam> any hints?
<mjobin> marararam: recently updated? i'd say some package is missing.
<marararam> yeah, i updated about two hours ago to kde4.5
<marararam> i have l /usr/lib/libkontactprivate.so.4
<marararam> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2010-07-05 17:07 /usr/lib/libkontactprivate.so.4 -> libkontactprivate.so.4.4.0
<marararam> but kontact won't start
<mjobin> run as root : ldconfig -v | grep kontactprivate
<marararam> apt-get update && apt-get [dist-]upgrade do not list anything to install
<marararam> /sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't stat /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu: No such file or directory
<marararam> /sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't stat /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu: No such file or directory
<marararam>         libkontactprivate.so.4 -> libkontactprivate.so.4.4.0
<mjobin> marararam: actually I am getting same error
<BluesKaj> marararam, sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<mjobin> no, I am missing /usr/lib/libkontactinterface.so.4
<marararam> Reading package lists... Done
<marararam> Building dependency tree
<marararam> Reading state information... Done
<marararam> Calculating upgrade... Done
<marararam> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBotK1> marararam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mjobin> marararam: dpkg -l | grep kde | grep -v 4.5 # shows you that kdepim is still on 4.4.2 ? no ?
<mjobin> marararam: do you have this package installed ? libkontactinterface4
<mjobin> try ... apt-get install libkontactinterface4
<mjobin> and this one ... libakonadi-contact4
<mjobin> ldd /usr/bin/kontact | grep not\ found  # will show you what is missing.
<BluesKaj> hmm, libkontactinterface.so.4  and  libakonadi-contact.so.4 are missing here too , fortunately I don;tmuse either one
<marcosroriz> hi
<marcosroriz> is there anyone here familiar with kopete?
<marcosroriz> Every time a contact change it's state I get a notify. How do I completely disable?? I already switched off on #kopete
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I tried upgrading with do-release-whatever and got this when it was installing packages: http://pastebin.com/3nrUwVM8.  I tried fixing it with apt-get -f install and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade but it doesn't get past this error.
<Roey> can anyone help me out with it please?  Thanks
<well_laid_lawn> Roey: never seen that before - only suggestion is to remove vbox then do the upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> only suggestion that I can make*
<Roey> I tried didn't work
<Roey> will try again.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> try with the purge option in konsole
<Roey> 20100811 22:13:54 roey@gear:~$ sudo dpkg -r virtualbox-3.1
<Roey> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 36371 package 'virtualbox-3.1':
<Roey>  error in Version string `3.1.4-57640_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<Roey> I get that.
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> does gcal for akonadi actually work? I thought I had a connection to my google calendar account but not now..
<well_laid_lawn> sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/hf3miApv
<Scunizi> Roey: that link says to try sudo apt-get -f remove
<well_laid_lawn> Roey: is the vbox you have the binary from vbox 'cause the ubuntu package is called virtualbox-ose ?
<well_laid_lawn> !find virtualbox karmic
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-guest-additions, virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-source, virtualbox-ose-guest-utils (and 3 others)
<Scunizi> If you've done the upgrade to your system and have the binary Vbox installed you'll need to reinstall it.  The binary had kernel mods it makes
<well_laid_lawn> !away > jt|away
<ubottu> jt|away, please see my private message
<Roey> well_laid_lawn:  it's from oracle themselves
<Roey> in other words it is not the opensource vbox-ose package
<well_laid_lawn> so why is it in dkg then?
<Roey> I get the same with apt-get remove --purge.
<Roey> I will bbiab.
<Roey> showering.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Roey> well_laid_lawn:  back
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Reynaldo_> hey
<Konversing> so this is my first time using KDE or ubuntu in a very long time, and I'm just getting used to it. Could anyone suggest some must-have KDE apps or things to make it cooler? Also, last time I checked, Konversation was the IRC client of choice...when did it switch to Quassel?
<marcosroriz> Konversing: some must have apps
<marcosroriz> Konversing: Choqok for twitter, Amarok for music, Kmess for MSN, Akregator for RSS
<Konversing> hmm well I have KDEmicroblog for twitter
<Konversing> and kopete is handling my IM stuff
<marcosroriz> KolourPaint for basic graphics, Kchmviewer for chm books , qcomicbook for comics/manga
<marcosroriz> I use gtk/java apps too
<marcosroriz> you want only kde/qt apps?
<Konversing> what about bittorrent? ktorrent ok?
<marcosroriz> *well*
<marcosroriz> I'm using it right now, but it kinda sucks
<marcosroriz> I like vuze/azureus, I know it's kinda heavy but it well *just* rocks
<Konversing> this setup is for my girlfriend who just switched from vista, and I usually use archlinux with xfce, so I have no idea about what kde apps to give her
<marcosroriz> Konversing: put smooth tasks so you get a "taskbar" like win7
<Konversing> marcosroriz: what extras does that offer?
<marcosroriz> Konversing: I used to use arch but I stopped :3
<Konversing> the only time I stop using arch is when I'm on my servers
<Konversing> and they all run centos
<marcosroriz> arch is too much vanilla for me
<marcosroriz> + the packagers don't know how to pkg
<Konversing> how is it too vanilla? I like having that much control over my system
<Konversing> and bleeding edge is nice
<marcosroriz> go with freebsd
<marcosroriz> or gentoo
<Konversing> arch is gentoo without the waiting for everything to compile
<marcosroriz> lol
<marcosroriz> it's not
<marcosroriz> gentoo has quality assurance
<marcosroriz> :)
<marcosroriz> Arch well they just toss pkgs there :),
<marcosroriz> for instance I reported a bug in a pkg in extra that the pkger didnt even run and it was segfaulting
<marcosroriz> lol
<Konversing> trust me, I've used gentoo....I've never seen a stability, performance, or control difference between the two
<marcosroriz> I've used both
<marcosroriz> and yes, gentoo is better
<marcosroriz> it has a better pkg system
<marcosroriz> and
<marcosroriz> better dvelopers
<marcosroriz> arch is cool :)
<maco> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<marcosroriz> =)
<marcosroriz> Konversing: http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/7969/imagem1ty.png
<marcosroriz> here the smooth tasks
<marcosroriz> put this on her kubuntu and she will love it :)
<Konversing> ok
<Konversing> next thing....web browser?
<Konversing> Konqueror doesnt seem to have the ctrl+enter url completion shortcut
<marcosroriz> I use mozilla firefox
<marcosroriz> :)
<marcosroriz> the King :D
<marcosroriz> it has a nice integration on kubuntu due to opensuse patches :)
<Konversing> I was thinking on using iceweasel for her
<Konversing> of*
<marcosroriz> It's the same thing :3
<marcosroriz> I like iceweasel because I like weasels
<marcosroriz> weasles > fox :3
<marcosroriz> Kmail in kubuntu is really great too
<Konversing> do you know of any good blogging clients or note-taking apps?
<Konversing> she used to use OneNote, and Windows Live Writer
<marcosroriz> blogilo is really nice (for blogging)
<maco> yeah firefox
<maco> iceweasel is just debian's name for it
<maco> dear internet:  stop with the lagging!
<maco> basket for notes
<FloodBotK1> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Konversing> meh basket is kind of annoying
<Konversing> but ok
<marcosroriz> maco: I like to use the plasmoid for notes :D
<maco> i actually use tomboy...which is gnome... and very basic
<Konversing> what is this whole kde plasma thing by the way?
<maco> marcosroriz: there's a difference between "todo list on the screen" (that plasmoid) and "virtual notebook full of things the teacher said in class / boss said in meeting" (basket, tomboy)
<marcosroriz> oh
<maco> Konversing: all the widgets (panel, things on the panel, things on the desktop, and even the wallpaper) are plasmoids
<maco> plasma is the thing that draws all the stuff thats not inside a standalone application window
<maco> Konversing: does she use a tablet? if so, Xournal for notes
<Konversing> well she has a wacom tablet
<Konversing> will that work in kubuntu?
<maco> yes
<maco> oh kjots she might also like for notes
<marcosroriz> maco: hmm never thought about htis
<marcosroriz> *this,
<marcosroriz> allways used the plasmoid :3
<marcosroriz> for full noting there is? Xournal,tomboy and?
<maco> basket
<maco> kjots is like tomboy-level and integrates into kontact
<Konversing> also, what's a good way to setup dropbox in kubuntu?
<Konversing> she uses a keepass database thats stored on dropbox
<marcosroriz> Konversing: just install dropbox pkg ;)
<marcosroriz> it wont pull gnome :),
<Konversing> ok as far as irc client is concerned....konversation or quassel?
<Konversing> I don't know wither because I use irssi
<Konversing> either*
<luis> hello everyone good night i like to ask for your help. you see i just changed from kubuntu 8.04 to kubuntu 9.04, but my computer wich is a desktop has becomes to slow, and also it has come to my attention that even not doing anything the fan start working so fast and slowing down everything, also if i want to watch youtube vids, fan also start working so fast and therefore vids runs like in slow motion can somebody help me to fix this if is possible please??
<maco> Konversing: either is fine. they're both featureful enough that the reason quassel's in nowadays is a lack of compelling reason to switch (the original reason for the switch was lack of qt4 version of konversation)
<luis> so any one can help me on this matter please? or point me in the right direction, since i have look around some pages in google but none of them offer any real solution to his, help please
<urgen> hi luis
<urgen> buy RAM
<urgen> it will help
<luis> ok
<luis> but with kubuntu8.04 was just fine
<luis> never had that issues before
<urgen> hehe, it only gets worse :-)
<urgen> technology never takes a break
<urgen> so things always break eventually
<luis> well you are right after all i've been thinking on buying a new pc
<condon> Just updated to VM 3.2 and now cannot find it in my menus.  Can anyone tell me how to launch VM?
<condon> or point me to a channel that might know something about this?
<CaptainKnots> does anyone know of a good ssh tunnel/proxy app?
<CaptainKnots> sort of like tunnelier for windows or shimo for mac
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> why are the new packages for kde 4.5 blocked from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports? need i install dem with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jadi> upgraded to KDE 4.5 from ppa. that is awesome :D but one problem: when I click on an item in Klipper, "nothing happens", window is still open and I have to click on the Klipper icon to close the window. Do you guys have a same problem?
<alvin> jadi: Just tried it. Yes
<alvin> noaXess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<alvin> The new KRDC is a surprise
<DarthFrog> What is KRDC?
<alvin> KDE Remote Desktop Client. Usually, a remote session (rdp or vnc) stays within the KRDC window. You can siwtch remote sessions by using tabs. Now it opens in new windows without borders.
<alvin> krdc is installed by default
<DarthFrog> Ah.  I've never used it.
<DarthFrog> Tnx.
<alvin> It's handy. You can put bookmarks in it (I have a lot) to every remote computer.
<DarthFrog> I use ssh in konsole. :-)
<alvin> Well, me too, but not for RDP/VNC sessions
<alvin> Now, it looks like krdc is very broken and I can't find the beta label.
<noaXess> alvin: so.. just wait, until the packages are all fixed and packaged?
<alvin> noaXess: I don't think the krdc problems are a package bug.
<alvin> Might as wel be the video driver
<noaXess> alvin: i mean.. wait until the packages aren't blocked in kpackagekit..
<alvin> noaXess: Oh that. I will. I have a lot of machines to upgrade, and I only did 2 so far. For the rest, I'll wait. (Never tried packagekit actually. Always aptitude)
<noaXess> alvin: so, wait and drink tee ;).. or coffee
<well_laid_lawn> !tee
<alvin> !thee
<alvin> No bot :-)
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<alvin> ok, hi ubottu. Didn't see you there.
<alvin> I'll just file some bugs while waiting
<well_laid_lawn> it sends a pm if it can't find something
<tweakedeh> Hey, I'm on kubuntu 10.4 and I'm trying to restart samba... /etc/init.d/samba restart  no longer works, any Ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<well_laid_lawn> tweakedeh: try   sudo service samba restart
<tweakedeh> well_laid_lawn: tweakedeh@BlackBox:~$ sudo service samba restart
<tweakedeh> samba: unrecognized service
<tweakedeh> tweakedeh@BlackBox:~$
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> tweakedeh: try   sudo samba restart
<tweakedeh> well_laid_lawn: sudo: samba: command not found
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<alvin> Why is samba different to restart from other services?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use it so I don't know...
<alvin> I don't run samba here, but I've also told other people to do 'sudo service samba restart' and they report the same.
<tweakedeh> I don't know either, I some what new to linux...
<alvin> If you use /etc/init.d/samba restart it'll tell you that it's deprecated...
<well_laid_lawn> I'm gunna read the links above and see
<alvin> and suggest service samba restart
<tweakedeh> bash: /etc/init.d/samba: No such file or directory
<tweakedeh> It's weird becuase that command use to work =\
<tweakedeh> I have been looking and i was told to try /etc/init.d/smbd restart but I get errors for that too.
<well_laid_lawn> tweakedeh: sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<well_laid_lawn> k
<tweakedeh> well_laid_lawn: tweakedeh@BlackBox:~$ /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<tweakedeh> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<tweakedeh> utility, e.g. service smbd restart
<tweakedeh> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<tweakedeh> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart smbd
<FloodBotK1> tweakedeh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tweakedeh> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.52" (uid=1000 pid=2549 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<well_laid_lawn> tweakedeh: try   sudo restart smbd   then
<tweakedeh> then I try restart smbd and I get the same error from the restart:
<tweakedeh> tweakedeh@BlackBox:~$ sudo restart smbd
<tweakedeh> smbd start/running, process 2570
<tweakedeh> so that worked... Thanks a lot =]
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<tweakedeh> much appreciated =]
<well_laid_lawn> so no service and restart the daemon not samba works
<tweakedeh> well  I didn't think it worked becuase I usually seen it stop and start but I guess they changed that... I can get into samba now =]
<well_laid_lawn> I would have expected a   stopping samba   sort of comment
<tweakedeh> Yea, thats what I though I should of seen too.. but I couldn't get into samba on windows xp but now I can...
<well_laid_lawn> happy times :]
<tweakedeh> lol very much, thanks again!
<alvin>  Well, the documentation says: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<alvin> ...Changes every release. If you restart smbd instead, will nmbd also automatically restarted? 'samba' did both.
<alvin> Can you somehow force 'ubuntu-bug' to continue? It's reporting 'not a genuine package' for the Kubuntu ppa-backports packages.
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<AndreS_> Is there some information to be found yet on why the KDE 4.5 update for AMD64 on Lucid (10.04) appears blocked? Is there a way I can find out what's blocking it? KPackageKit doesn't give me that information...
<well_laid_lawn> says there not supported
<well_laid_lawn> alvin: ^^
<well_laid_lawn> AndreS_: from what I've seen on here it is not ready yet
<AndreS_> OK. Thanks. I am still curious what is blocking it though. Must be something simple to get to see that info?
<alvin> AndreS_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<alvin> It's installable, but there are issues with klipper, printer management and krdc so far.
<alvin> on the bright side: no more nepomuk segfaults!
<alvin> I've also seen some akonadi crashes (what's new), but it doesn't look so bad. Resources do work.
<AndreS_> alvin: thanks. I think I won't try to force the install.
<alvin> Makes sense
<AndreS_> The bugreport is informative; it seems I am not the only one. My current setup is working (including printers that work plug & play on my laptop), so I guess I'll leave it for now.
<AndreS_> Perhaps next week...
<well_laid_lawn> if you want the latest you have to accept at least some bugs
<well_laid_lawn> just do the right thing and help out by reporting them
<alvin> ubuntu-bug doesn't want to
<AndreS_> I do accept some bugs, no problem, but I just don't have time to go fiddle with getting a broken system back to work at the moment. So, I'll just give it a little time.
<AndreS_> Thanks for the info though.
<ruediger> hi
<ruediger> kmail in kubuntu lucid backports is missing libakonadi-contact4 and libkontactinterface4 dependencies
<Magix> Hello.
<Magix> Can someone help me with Firefox sound?
<Magix> Sometimes it workds.
<Magix> s*
<Magix> Sometime it doesnt works.
<Magix> But the sound on other applications works too
<alvin> ruediger: Not here, but I've seen a bug report about that, so you're not alone.
<ruediger> alvin: yeah launchpad seems to be not fully functional. I'm searching for it in the bug database
<ruediger> manually installing those libs solved the problem. But it should be fixed.
<Magix> ^ Can someone help me?
<Magix> My sound doesnt work with Opera Either.
<Magix> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<rethus> have now done a dull-upgrade
<rethus> i got the message 11 packages broken, 138 updated
<rethus> whats about this error?
<rethus> can i do a saftly rebot now, or have i to do something else to fix this 11 broken packages?
<well_laid_lawn> rethus: did it say to run a command in the error output ?
<rethus> no
<rethus> if i look back the output while upgrading i have messages like:
<rethus> Fehler beim Bearbeiten von libqt4-qt3support (--configure):
<rethus>  Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
<well_laid_lawn> rethus: in konsole what does   sudo apt-get -f install   return?
<well_laid_lawn> there is a german channel if that would help
<well_laid_lawn> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rethus> most of it are qt4
<well_laid_lawn> rethus: is this 64bit kde 4.5?
<rethus> no 32 bit.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<rethus> the install command install the broken deps
<well_laid_lawn> so all's good?
<rethus> Error occurs on:
<rethus>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-help_4%3a4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa4_i386.deb
<rethus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<well_laid_lawn> there was something about that earlier
<well_laid_lawn> alvin: do you know about this ^^ ?
<rethus> got this if i type full-update agein: http://pastebin.com/Nc7iK8rE
<well_laid_lawn> k
<alvin> well_laid_lawn: Yes, I posted that in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/615902. You can ignore it by using --force
<well_laid_lawn> thnx alvin :]
<alvin> well_laid_lawn: I don't know the result! KDE 4.5 will install, but maybe some things will be missing from the help?
<gilles_> hello here
<alvin> The help is incomplete anyway, so I wouldn't mind
<well_laid_lawn> alvin: if it's known about it can be worked around :]
<alvin> well_laid_lawn: Not all bugs have workarounds :-)
<well_laid_lawn> no they don't...
<gilles_> i've upgraded to kde 4.5 and now when i log i got only a black screen
<well_laid_lawn> alvin: but the help thing is managable
<alvin> I'm looking at it now. It does look as if there's more in the help now.
<rethus> so u write to do two times a dist-upgrade -f ?!
<well_laid_lawn> it's   sudo apt-get --force dist-upgrade   it seems
<alvin> That's what I did.
<rethus> but have to run it two times?
<alvin> Yes. I'm not used to apt-get. There might be another method (usually I use aptitude)
<well_laid_lawn> why two times?
<alvin> Because the upgrade will break twice
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<rethus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/615902/comments/17
<well_laid_lawn> I trust you all ;]
<gilles_> i'm running window maker
<gilles_> iwhy kwin --replace don't change wm ?
<alvin> When Launchpad is accessible again, tick 'This bug affects me'. Maybe it'll work now in Konqueror.
<rethus> have upgraded now
<rethus> but after reboot, i got no kde at all... so i have to switch to commandline and do aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<rethus> after reboot, all seems to work now
<well_laid_lawn> there's a reason 4.5 is in a ppa... :]
<rethus> if i try to start kontact, i got an error now
<rethus> libakonadi-contact.so.4 cannot open shared object
<rethus> no such file or directory
<well_laid_lawn> there was something about that earlier too
<well_laid_lawn> but since I don't use 4.5 I didn't take much notice...
<well_laid_lawn> should be something on launchpad
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> what is the current kde stable version
<rethus> sudo apt-get install libkontactinterface4 libakonadi-contact4 works for me
<rethus> 4.5
<phoenix_> rethus: so it is very safe to install kde 4.5?
<rethus> my kde4-config --version:
<rethus> Qt: 4.7.0
<rethus> KDE: 4.5.00 (KDE 4.5.0)
<rethus> kde4-config: 1.0
<FloodBotK1> rethus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rethus> phoenix_ i have done it before 30 seconds.
<rethus> its a bit trickey
<rethus> see here... last 3 postshttps://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/615902/
<phoenix_> rethus: last time installed 10.10 and screwed up the system
<phoenix_> rethus: reinstalled yesterday
<rethus> i have still 10.09
<rethus> when does kadress 4.5 released ? is there a roadmap?
<well_laid_lawn> someone in #kde might know
<txwsqk> how to modify the leave tab of kickoff start menu ? thanks
<phoenix_> i enabled the kubuntu backports, kpackage shows blocked updates
<phoenix_> my current kde version is 4.4.2
<phoenix_> got it
<alvin> Hmm, we might point users to the '--force' option the whole week. Shouldn't that be on the announcement on the kubuntu.org website?
<rdale> i've just upgraded to kde 4.5 but virtuoso won't start because it says a soprano plugin is missing - is that a known problem?
<alvin> rdale: Where do you see that message?
<rdale> in a dialog at startup
<alvin> I don't see it, but maybe it's missing for you.
<seraphim1> i cant chante the kdm theme with systemsetting tool
<alvin> Have you tried $ sudo aptitude install  to list the dependency problems?
<rdale> 'sudo aptitude install' doesn't show any dependency problems
<seraphim1> yes.... 100 times
<seraphim1> aptitude install -f
<seraphim1> kdegraphics-libs-data conflicts with libkdcraw8
<alvin> Below, aptitude will show you trouble with packages that are [not installed]. Simply uninstall those ($ sudo aptitude purge [not-installed-package$) and repear
<alvin> repeat until satisfied
<seraphim1> why the hell that can happens. the package guys not test this things seriosly ?
<alvin> I have no idea how packaging such a release works. All I've ever done is patch some small debs myself.
<asdfkjdjfhhff> the not found label in the search bar of konqueror should be louder
<rdale> the virtuoso binary got installed in /usr/lib/virtuoso/virtuoso-t, but soprano doesn't look there for the binary, and so i needed to create a sym link in /usr/bin before nepomuk would start. it was fine before i upgraded to kde 4.5
<Fortran> hello all, say Riddell can you tell me how to stop bluetooth and printer from starting up automaticlly when Kubuntu starts
<Riddell> rdale: we've always installed virtuoso-t to there, our security guys didn't want it in /usr/bin I'm afraid
<Riddell> Fortran: investigate autostart in System Settings
<Fortran> Ok thanks Riddell
<Fortran> yup got it thanks
<rdale> Riddell: oh, I'm not sure how soprano would find it in /usr/lib/virtuoso - from reading the code it is looking in SOPRANO_PREFIX"/bin" and $PATH, so do i need to put /usr/lib/virtuoso on my path?
<Riddell> rdale: yes we have to patch soprano
<rdale> ah ok
<Riddell> rdale: so this should probably be noted in various developer docs
<Riddell> or I could try convincing trueg to take the patch upstream again I suppose
<rdale> i can't see it doing any harm to put /usr/lib/virtuoso on the search paths
<rdale> but i reinstalled the current libsoprano4 package, and it still didn't find virtuoso-t
<Riddell> rdale: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_03_virtuoso_path.diff
<rdale> is it possible that patch got missed from the current kde 4.5 soprano package?
<Riddell> rdale: yes that is the case :(
<rdale> ah ok great - i know what's going on now
<Riddell> one of our packagers dropped it, sigh
<Riddell> rdale: fix uploaded to the PPA (I'm assuming you're using the PPA)
<rdale> yes, ok i am thanks
<asdfkjdjfhhff> and by louder i mean bigger and more colorful
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> need some info
<phoenix_> why is the drag and drog feature in kde is not instantaneous
<phoenix_> phoenix_:  when i drag and drop a file quickly, the target program doesnt capture it
<James147> phoenix_: drag and drop from and to what?
<phoenix_> James147:  from a folder to vlc player
<phoenix_> James147: generally, its slow. have you tried to drag and drop quickly
<James147> phoenix_: dont ahve vlc... but with kaffine it seems to be working as expected...
<phoenix_> James147: what is your process and its speed
<phoenix_> processor
<James147> dont think that would matter much.. its an amd dual core at about 2ghz
<phoenix_> James147: mine is p4 ht 3.0
<volodya> I would like to switch between internal (laptop's) and external monitor with "Fn-F8". Anybody know how to make this happen?
<volodya> I presently use the "configure display" thing, but it's annoying
<phoenix_> is there a way to disable "what is this" popups
<phoenix_> James147: is there a way to disable "what is this" popups
<Kangarooo> bug 1
<chemical-death> hi
<chemical-death> does kde 4.5 work or should i wait with upgrade
<James147> chemical-death: as far as I know it should be safe to upgrade now
<chemical-death> James147: do i get it via ppa backports?
<James147> chemical-death: yes, see topic for more info about it :)
<chemical-death> James147: ok thanks
<OutoLumo> I upgraded last night and my plasmoids went kaboom.
<James147> which plasmoids?
<OutoLumo> Comic disappeared entirely from the desktop and microblogging lost its account information.
<OutoLumo> In addition, I only just now got kmail back.
<vot> how do you setup kubuntu to start up in text only mode
<alvin> vot: I suppose you have to disable the kdm service. Anyone knows how to do that with upstart?
<alvin> If you choose text console in kdm, after a short while, kdm will restart itself. I think upstart is to blame for this.
<vot> alvin, yep i want it to boot to text
<vot> using it in a vm and want to save memory
<alvin> vot: The problem is that upstart automatically restarts kdm. I have yet to find out how to disable services. Can someone shed some light on the situation?
<James147> alvin: you can try "sudo mv /etc/init/kdm.conf /etc/init/kdm.conf.noexec"  but I do not know if that will actually work :)
<James147> alvin: or editing that file ^^
<alvin> But what if you want to start kdm afterwards?
<DarthFrog> You want to boot to the command line?  Choose "Recovery Mode" in GRUB.  Pick "Drop to the console with networking" when asked.
<DarthFrog> You might be logged in as root then.  "su - <username>" will switch users from root to your username.
<alvin> DarthFrog: Erm, there might be worse methods to do that, but I can't think of one.
<James147> vot: alvin: this seems to work, althoguh i cant test a rebot atm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8476712&postcount=4
<alvin> Creative thinking though
<DarthFrog> alvin: What's the problem with it?
<DarthFrog> alvin: It gets you where you want to go. :-)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alvin> I think a solution like: [$ sudo service disable kdm] would be much cleaner. Ramming shift at boot to get into grub or modifying grub isn't the same as disabling a service or switching a runlevel (no longer exists in Ubuntu)
<chemical-death> James147: i did that upgrade to kde 4.5 still everything is working good...
<DarthFrog> alvin: Ah, you want elegant and permanent, rather than simply effective
<alvin> chemical-death: Try klipper, krdc or modifying a printer if you want to see breakage ;-)
<alvin> DarthFrog: Well, suppose I'm a sysadmin and I give a machine to a user. Do I want him to log in as root before he gets his login?
<James147> alvin: see the last link i sent ^^ thats the best solution i have found so far
<alvin> James147: Looks like it is. :-(
<DarthFrog> alvin: The fellow was asking how to boot to a console in a VM.  He wasn't asking for a universal solution.  You want a universal solution?  Edit /etc/init/kdm.conf and comment out the line that starts kdm.
<DarthFrog> alvin: you can then start KDM from the command line, if  you wish, with "sudo kdm".
<alvin> DarthFrog: I'm sure vot has his console login now, but yes. I would like to see a universal solution to disable services. Previous Ubuntu versions had that.
<vot> no i dont
<James147> vot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8476712&postcount=4 << thats the best way I have found to disable kdm
<vot> yea i think renaming it
<vot> is the best
<vot> sexy
<vot> and my streaming app can run console
 * alvin looks hopeful at systemd
<munny> hi all!
<munny> after upgrade to kde 4.5 eclipse starts only in sudo... anyone can help me?
<James147> munny: well, i DONT recomend starting eclipse as root, at all, ever :p
<munny> eheheh thx this is also what i thik...! ;)
<munny> but like normal user i get java exceptio... with a long list of gtk libraries...
<James147> munny: hm, seems to start here fine.. do you have the one form the repos or from eclipses site?
<munny> yes... subversion and pydev...
<munny> sorry james.. i've read bad your question
<munny> james147 i use version from eclipse site and put in /opt
<James147> munny: can you pastebin the error you get?
<Surunveri> hi
<Surunveri> is there anyway to adjust teh Kubuntu mouse configuration
<Surunveri> more than just from the Settings
<Surunveri> ?
<James147> Surunveri: in system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse
<James147> (if i remember right)
<Surunveri> yes but
<Surunveri> I meant is there any other place than that
<Surunveri> im trying to play this game where you have to draw and others need to guess what you're drawing
<Surunveri> and the sensitivty is too fast
<munny> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476953/
<James147> Surunveri: on the advanced tab turn down the pointer acceleration
 * James147 grumbles at eclipse
<adi_> hi all. can anyone give me tips on how to get a faster and lighter kubuntu....
<adi_> i have only 460mb ram and i am running kubuntu 9.10
<James147> adi_: upgrading to lucid should help ^^ then to kde 4.5
<adi_> cpu celeron d 2.66ghz
<adi_> do you think lucid is lighter?
 * James147 finds kde 4.5 much more responsive then 4.4 and eairler
<James147> not nesserlly lighter, but more responsive at elast
<alvin> adi_: I don't think it will make much difference. You're really low on ram and distributions are more ram hungry than 5 years back.
<James147> adi_: ^^ you can also disable desktop effects, nepomuk/strigi
<adi_> nepomuk and strigi never anabled
<adi_> but what to blacklist?
<James147> alvin: 9.10 has kde 4.3? by default, the advancements in kde have made things run allot smoother
<alvin> You don't have to disable nepomuk. It'll crash by itself anyway unless you have 4.5
<adi_> i dont have bluetooth
<alvin> James147: I tried running with 512 MB. It's too low. Just start a default desktop, and check memory usage.
<adi_> so you guys say its better in geerally to upgrade to lucid
<adi_> and than to last kde?
 * James147 had 4.0 running on 4.0 once and was only slightly below useable :)
<alvin> Well, it won't hurt you. You will not win performance, but you will also not lose performance.
<James147> adi_: I think it might help alittle, kde 4.5 is allot more polished then previous versions
<adi_> and how about getting a better resolution... im on 900X650
<alvin> I agree with James. (aside from some fresh bugs)
<James147> alvin: why not gain preformance? if kde has made improvmenst in preformance he could see them
<adi_> crt monitor but with xp it can get really high
<adi_> i have :01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<alvin> James147: He will probably not notice performance gain with a heavily swapping system.
<adi_> is there any howto make a lighter kde?
<adi_> or kubuntu?
<adi_> what i need up and running is just a browser and skype
<adi_> dont have a wifi bluetooth burning cd/dvd rom ect
<alvin> adi_: In that case, I'd try Lubuntu, or how is it called? The one with LXDE
<alvin> There is a page on help.ubuntu.com to tweak the system a bit. Let's see if I can find it.
<adi_> my problem is that i cant burn cd/dvd
<adi_> i had this original cd from shipit and it was 9.10 kubuntu
<adi_> :)
<alvin> adi_: Aha. Well, is it the alternate cd?
<Surunveri> james147 yeah i went there but it was insufficient
<adi_> and my bios dont have a boot from usb option
<alvin> You can use the text-installer to install Kubuntu without KDE
<adi_> no just normal cd
<adi_> graphic one
<alvin> Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems But I can imagine it is insufficient.
<munny> James have you understand something in my error?
<munny> ;)
<alvin> Hmm, well, you can install kubuntu complete, and then remove kubuntu-desktop and everything with it. Keep ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard. Then put on xorg, a browser and skype.
<adi_> alvin i read this page before
<adi_> cant get much from there
<Surunveri> so is there any other way to adjust mouse sensitivty than the system settings, keyboard&mouse
<adi_> :) alvin thats too complicated for me
<Surunveri> with kubuntu 10.04?
<Surunveri> right now i have all settings turned down to minimum
<alvin> adi_: It's experimenting a bit, but it'll certainly work. As long as you keep ubuntu-minimal and dependencies, you'll have a working system. Even then, you could strip some things like described on the community page
<Surunveri> and it takes about 2-3 inches on the mat to skip across the screen
<Surunveri> which is perfectly fine for normal using
<Surunveri> but im trying to play this game
<Surunveri> where i draw a picture and other people guess what it is
<Surunveri> and I imagine it would be a lot easier if the mouse sensitivity were a little less
<adi_> ok guys. what about skype video in kubuntu?
<adi_> how did you make it work?
<Surunveri> anyone? =/
<James147> munny: sorry, not enritly sure whats wrong with it :S
<Surunveri> doh
<lelamal> Hi all. I upgraded to 4.5, and after login I always get from Semantic Data Storage: "Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server to store its data. Installing the Virtuoso Soprano plugin is mandatory for using Nepomuk."
<munny> James147 ok.... now i try to delete /opt/eclipse and reinstall...
<lelamal> I'm not sure what I need to install
<Surunveri> i found some tip from google
<Surunveri> saying that maybe it's possible to change the sensitivity using Xset command
<Surunveri> but i have no idea how to do that or what actually to change .D
<James147> lelamal: try installing virtuoso-nepomuk
<lelamal> James147: it says it's installed
<James147> lelamal: try creating a new user and see if it dose the same with them (will show if its a config problem)
<Surunveri> hmm looks like xset only allows changing the acceleration
<Surunveri> but does not actually slow down the mouse
<Surunveri> so it almost works but not quite
<Surunveri> or at least that's the impression i got
<lelamal> James147: ok
<Surunveri> so nobody knows ?/
<XunZi> hi
<XunZi> I do not see kde 4.5 in the updates. I have backports enable
<James147> XunZi: try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<XunZi> and "unsupported updates" also checked (enabled) in the software sources utiltity
<James147> XunZi: you also need the backports ppa (see the topic)
<vot> hmm
<vot> doesnt kubuntu create devices for /dev/tty etc
<James147> vot: mine dise ^^
<James147> does ^^
<vot> hmm
<munny> James147 now seems ok... i'm reinstalling plugin bat eclipse started...
<munny> bha....
<lelamal> James147: yes, I get the same warning for the other user as well
<Surunveri> x_x
<James147> lelamal: :S try installing kubuntu-desktop
<lelamal> James147: even if I try to enable Strigi from system settings
<lelamal> James147: nothing to install =)
<Surunveri> so anyone know how to slow down the mouse sensitivity outside the settings keyboard/mouse panel
<Surunveri> ?
<Kangarooo> hello why bug 1 doesnt work? bug responder for #kubuntu u know?
<omar> hola alguiend e toluca mexico?
<XunZi> I
<Kangarooo> about getting bug responding back meeting in #ubuntu-meeting Saturday 14 August 20:00 UTC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda description https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<Surunveri> so anyone know how to slow down the mouse sensitivity outside the settings keyboard/mouse panel
<e01> some news about konqueror`s bug when showing flash
<Lightning> I'm having EPIC problems. Anyone can help?
<|magic|> hi
<|magic|> to all
<Lightning> It fails to mount my stuff, says try init= bootarg and when I do it tells me bootarg isn't found]
<newIRC> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<XunZi> can't believe this
<XunZi> I had problem playing full hd .mkv files with vlc and mplayer
<XunZi> now these files play fine in Dragon PLayer
<slow-motion> hi
<mweijts> I reinstalled Kubuntu with kde4.5 and it is using ALSA in phonon and working allright
<mweijts> after i installed Ubuntu-desktop and Xubuntu-desktop ALSA is gone in KDE 4.5
<mweijts> how to repair this ?
<mweijts> Alsa is replaced bij Pulse audio and all System notifications are not working anymore
<Lightning> I'm having EPIC problems. Anyone can help?
<Lightning> It fails to mount my stuff, says try init= bootarg and when I do it tells me bootarg isn't found]
<Lightning> No help?
<vot> hmm how is boottime network config handled
<vot> i.e where are the scripts that configure the interfaces before someone logs on
<vot> network manager i guess
<Lightning> It fails to mount my stuff, says try init= bootarg and when I do it tells me bootarg isn't found]
<Lightning> I fond a solution
<Lightning> But that involves getting a new hard drive, which is strictly not happening for me
<test999> how to recower password
<test999> "/msg NickServ SETPASS test999"
<test999> ???
<test999> thrjjyjk
<vot> how do you add the computer icon to the desktop
<test999> SETPASS test999
<BluesKaj> test999, system settings / password & user account
<test999> "/msg NetServ SETPASS test999" ???
<BluesKaj> oh , wrong pw ..sry
<test999> you all! assholls... do not you write me fucking wholl   full string that I should to write??
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> !nickserv
<murali> can any1 help me plz, i am new to kubuntu
<AndroUser> i can try, what's up?
<test999> murali  blah blah blah ////   your english is shit
<IdleOne> !attitude | test999
<ubottu> test999: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BluesKaj> test999, type nickserv help in the server text box
<murali> Thanks AndroUser. i have installed mplayer, vlc player, kaffiene. but  there is no audio while playing video files except in Dragon player
<test999> BluesKaj   fuck....  I went to #freenode.... there I can get help )))   What do you thing about my english?
<BluesKaj> murali, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ironbeard> hmm what file extention of audio
<IdleOne> !ops | test999 swearing and bad attitude
<ubottu> test999 swearing and bad attitude: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<ironbeard> what blueskaj said sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras in konsole
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ?
<gnomefreak> test999: please stop
<murali> How to do tht BluesKaj
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: he got warned about his attitude and language
<Pici> Indeed.
<IdleOne> did not realize there were so many active ops
<IdleOne> :)
<ironbeard> murali read my comment above, this is androuser, changed my nick
<BluesKaj> murali, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !pm | murali
<ubottu> murali: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<murali> yes BluesKaj
<murali> Thank you ubottu
<BluesKaj> murali, kmenu/system/konsole , type the command we gave you there
<murali> yes,  done still no use
<murali> BluesKaj, i have entered tht command and its installd. but still no audio on any of the players except Dragon player
<murali> What i have to do next, BluesKaj?
<ironbeard> hey guys, a bit of a n00b on setting up networks. anyone see what im doing wrong? im trying to set up a server so i can access my home computer through my phone with either ssh or vnc. i logged into my router and selected static ip which gave me an ip address (i guess for the router, was not a 192.168....) subnet and gateway (again, not 192...). then went to network settings in kubuntu and manually set the ip addresses for my wir
<BluesKaj> murali, , try areboot
<murali> ok, plz wait
<seraphim> hy, is your scrolling on dolphin also not smooth ?
<seraphim> its not like an android phone pixel per pixel its line per line jumps
<murali> Still no audio, BluesKaj. What to do next?
<murali> BluesKaj, permission to chat?
<BluesKaj> no
<ironbeard> hmm..think my connection timed out.
<murali> ok. what next?
<murali> any suggestions?
<ironbeard> ?
<adi_> hi all. can anyone tell me or send me via mail the graphic driver "sis_drv.so" that any k/ubuntu user have on its file system /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<adi_> i did something bad and delete it
<ironbeard> sorry, not on a kubuntu system currently
<adi_> now i need that but i can find anywhere
<BluesKaj> murali, dunno what to do next, if you have audio on one player you should have it on all of them ...check the vol ctrls on the players or check to see if pulseaudio is installed.
<murali> BluesKaj, any suggestions?
<adi_>  ironbeard : go see here if you have it /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<adi_> its called "sis_drv.so"
<ironbeard> hmm.. is it possible the codecs didnt get installed in the other players?
<BluesKaj> ironbeard, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<BluesKaj> murali,  pulseaudio?
<Guest43540> Does anyone know how to remove a USB video capture card from Kaffiene?  I just got a new one and the old one is still showing up in the configure menu but there is no option to remove it or add another card.
<murali> do i need to install it, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> murali, kmenu/system/system settings/multimedia ..check for pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> murali, sometimes pulse audio creates problems on integrated audio cards
<murali> sudo aptitude install pulseaudio, is this the command???
<ironbeard> adi: im on android now
<ironbeard> blueskaj: thanks, looking it up!
<murali> BluesKaj, sudo aptitude install pulseaudio, is this the command?
<BluesKaj> murali, no don't install it yet...did you follow my post above kmenu/system/system settings/multimedia ..check for pulseaudio ?
<seicherlbob> hi there! I've just installed lucid server and would like to setup a virtual server. I'm trying ubutnu-vm-builder, but nothing happens. can someone help me? I only know howto use virtualbox on my desktop.
<ep__> kubuntu 10.04 amd 64, while upgrading i got a notification about installing flash and other proprietary stuff with a simple button click.  I decided to finish upgrading first but now the notice has disapeared.  I don't get a second chance at flash?   :-)
<ep__> i rebooted also (new kernel)
<murali> BluesKaj, thank you. but there is no option with the name Pulseaudio.
<BluesKaj> ok murali , then install it and see if that helps
<ep__> This is a fresh install. What's the easy method for the nvidia (proprietary) drivers?
<ironbeard> ep: you can install flash via command line, i forget the command but it's googleable. sorry for indirect help
<seraphim> but scrolling on the plasma-folder widget is smooth, why not on dolphin ??!!
<BluesKaj> bbaib...some chores to do
<BluesKaj> ep__, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<murali> i am sorry BluesKaj, but still no audio
<ep__> BluesKaj: thanks, i will,  but that notification had several packages (besides flash) on it.  It would be nice to have the notification back.
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do - back in 20 mins
<murali> Please help me. I am new to Kubuntu. I have installed mpalyer, vlc player, smplayer, real player. But there is no audio while playing video files. getting audio only while playing files in dragon player. please help
<mweijts> BluesKaj:  I did a fresh install of Kubuntu and upgrade to KDE 4.5 every thing = oke ALSA is in Multimedia, after installing (X) Ubuntu-desktop, ALSA is gone, what is happening with ALSA ?
<ironbeard> ep perhaps what you saw was a reference to the kubuntu-restricted-extras package.. do you know how to install it?
<ep__> yeah, i do.  thanks.  it had about 5 packages.   Notifcations should keep a history IMO.    I need the nvida drivers too.  I forget the method.  I know it's easier than the old days :)
<mweijts> All Alsa is installed but KDE did not recognised it after Xubuntu-desktop and Ubuntu-desktop, but after reinstalling Kubuntu desktop all notifications are working
<mweijts> but still no alsa in multimedia
<ironbeard> haha yeah. sorry i dont have nvidia so i cant help you there. im not sure if there is a log for notifications..
<murali> Please help me. I am new to Kubuntu. I have installed mpalyer, vlc player, smplayer, real player. But there is no audio while playing video files. getting audio only while playing files in dragon player. please help
<ironbeard> murali: what type of video files are you playing? flash? mp4? avi? etc..
<murali> ironbeard, i am trying to play pm4, avi, flv..... while playing video files with dragin player everything is fine but there is no audio while playin with other players
<vot> should my kubuntu startup be saying skilling profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<vot> er skipping
<murali> ironbeard, permission to chat!!!!
<ironbeard> does amarok work? system beeps? what about  system sounds while playing a video on dragonplayer?
<murali> ironbeard, audio is normal
<ep__> I got another stupid question on 10.04 there's  a folder view "Desktop Folder"  widget on my desktop.  I'd like to  put application shortcuts in this folder widget instead of just on the desktop.  It looks neater.  Is this possible as I'm not discovering a technique to do it.  Seems hard.
<ironbeard> murali; type alsamixer in command line..is everything turned up?
<BluesKaj> ep__, , whynot just right click on the app in the kmenu and "add to panel"
<ep__> Its real easy to put application launcher icons on the desktop but putting inside that "Desktop Folder" instead seems tricky.  I guess it's not designed for this
<murali> comand line in the sense Konsole?
<ironbeard> ep if youre doing that, you need to put the files in your /home/username/ folder.. the widget just links to a folder in your filesystem
<ironbeard> murali yes
<ep__> I dunno BluesKaj, I think I like a unclutered panel leaving space for minimized applications
<BluesKaj> ep__,, well you just choose the most used apps :)
<murali> Ironbeard, hey somthng came up .
<ironbeard> murali yep
<murali> Ironbread, wats next?
<ironbeard> murali: you can adust the faders with your arrowkeys, are they all turned up?
<ep__> yeah :)  actually i do.  I wanted to put a calculater and an occasionly used apps in on the desktop ---  If I get it into that folder, it won't look a windows desktop :P
<ep__> anyway i'll try what ironbeard said
<ep__> thanks
<murali> ironbeard, i have to increase all the columns?
<BluesKaj> murali, go back to multimedia / music , highlight the selections and click on the test button  , to check your audio output
<ironbeard> ep you can use dolphin to manipulate that folder, i forget how you choose which folder the widget accesses though..im sure it's customizable
<ironbeard> murali this is just something that worked for me, i turned up all the master settings, but im not sure if it'll address  your problem.. id listen to blueskaj
<murali> Blueskaj, there are two names in tht category. One is working and the other is not working
<murali> Blueskaj, What to do next?
<Unksi> anyone know how to make krunner show multiple entries in kde 4.5 like it did in previous releases? now it shows only a single entry at a time, which is quite annoying
<BluesKaj> ironbeard, you were corrct to suggest alsamixer or kmix settings , murali , make sure alsamixer in the konsole has the audio ctrls turned up past 90% and no Ms in the boxes , use the M key to unmute any ctrls you wish to use , master , line , pcm etc.
<BluesKaj> murali, type alsamixer in the konsole to bring it up
<ironbeard> right on
<murali> BluesKaj, Iron Beard.  I have doen it. i have raised everything up. still no audio with other players
<BluesKaj> murali, did you install pulseaudio ?
<murali> yes
<BluesKaj> ok murali remove it , sometimes it's needed and others not ...depends on your setup , sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio , in the konsole
<BluesKaj> muesli, it doesn't hurt to experiment by adding or removing apps that may or may not work on your setup.
<murali> BluesKaj and Ironbeard, thank you very much. its working
<BluesKaj> ok murali , good :)
<murali> BluesKaj, Ironbeard. You have been very helpful. thanks a lot.
<ironbeard> yay
<BluesKaj> you're welcome murali , glad to have it working :)
<ironbeard> that's weird.. i dont think i caught what the problem was haha
<alvin> Unksi: You can drag to bottom border of the krunner windo to enlarge it
<murali> Ironbeard, But the problesolved. thts wat matters.
<BluesKaj> audio on linux can be very hit and miss , hence somewwhat frustrating at times
<murali> BluesKaj, i started using it frm this morning itself
<murali> Blueskaj, could u please help on installing games in it please.
<ironbeard> sure enough. alright, later guys
<ep__> I want to do the proprietary nvidia drivers.   How do I go about that?
<BluesKaj> murali,  sorry , I'm not a gamer
<BluesKaj> !games | murali
<ubottu> murali: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<BluesKaj> ep__, which nvidia card
<murali> BluesKaj, Thank you.
<ep__> hmm,  I've forgotten :(
<ep__> might need to probe it
<BluesKaj> ep__, lspci | grep VGA
<ep__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<ep__> it doesn't have a fan :-)   Quiet sucker
<murali> BluesKaj, please tell me how to install gnome.
<BluesKaj> ep__, open jockey in kmenu/system/hardware drivers
<BluesKaj> murali, sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<ep__> BluesKaj: done, looks Like theres two choices
<ep__> one say recomended, might the logical choice :)
<ep__> *might be
<BluesKaj> murali, then when you login you can choose either gnome or kde (kubuntu) in the menu for your session
<murali> bluesKaj, how much time will take to install n will it slow down the system?
<BluesKaj> ep__, yes choose the recommended one , it has the right driver for your card
<BluesKaj> murali, it won't slow your system, not noticable
<murali> Blueskaj, how much will it take to install? my internet speed is 500kbps
<BluesKaj> murali, not more than 20 mins at your speed
<BluesKaj> it took me 15mins at 750kbs
<murali> BluesKaj, Thank you. Please suggest antivirus for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !virus | murali
<ubottu> murali: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ep__> holy cow -- chromimum browser is snappy fast -- more so than firefox
<ep__> i like the firefox icon better though ;)  It's cool
<BluesKaj> ep__, FF used to be my fav , but so far I'm sold mon chromium..it's more flexible and leaner
<ep__> i tend to agree
<ep__> gonna miss that fox icon ;)
<BluesKaj> unfortuntely success has bloated FF
<BluesKaj> I still have FF , but seldom use it
<ep__> yeah i installed it too.  Right now chromium is the default
<BluesKaj> anyway , time to go do some work , BBL
<ep__> cu, thanks for the tips
<blip99> hi, I have a major usability problem with Kubuntu on my laptop.  My thinkpad brightness buttons work fine, but when the machine is idle is like 30 seconds then brightness resets to a very low value.  this doesn't happen if I login to a fluxbox or openbox session - only in KDE.    I disabled LCD power management with the KDE power tool - what could be causing this ?
<ToxinPowe> its safe upgrade to kde 4.5 with backports ppa or better wait?
<ToxinPowe> anyone plz?
<mkrista> its running fine here on kbuntu 64bit
<psynautic> blip99 i noticed the same thing with my thinkpad edge
<ToxinPowe> MrDarkUser: ok
<psynautic> it only happens when it's running off battery
<ToxinPowe> mkrista: ok
<ToxinPowe> sry
<blip99> psynautic: with me it happens both on AC and off.  Doesn't in fluxbox, so must be KDE software that does it
<psynautic> interesting
<Makuseru> Im having some problems with audio over HDMI, (HP G60, Nvidia 8200M, Kubuntu 10.04) anyone know how I can get sound over hdmi working?
<RyRy-33> would it be here where i would ask questions about kopete? i have an issue connecting with the yahoo chat using kopete 1.0.0 / kde 4.4.5
<RyRy-33> grr, never mind, i just fixed it... simple mistake, i just needed to take out @yahoo.com at the end of the user name... bye for now...
<psynautic> Makuseru: are you using pulseaudio, or just stock kubuntu?
<Makuseru> psynautic: just a regular install
<psynautic> hmm, i had issues getting it to work with hdmi out, vs. optical out, but i have a ati integrated situation
<psynautic> ultimately i had to make sure asound.conf had the right device
<Makuseru> psynautic: asound.conf has 0,3 as my device
<Makuseru> which is what aplay -l says is the hdmi out.
<Makuseru> but when i go into alsamixer, i cant find the hdmi section
<psynautic> hmm
<psynautic> there may be a problem with your nvidia / xorg settings
<psynautic> im not familiar with how they get setup, because i dont have nvidia
<psynautic> hdmi is setup through the ati video drivers for me
<psynautic> oh yea, always make sure nothing is muted
<psynautic> that gets everyone
<UgaUga> hello, I know the question is not directly here related but does anyone know how i would get the windows in wine to be changed using alt+tab
<Makuseru> psynautic: Nothing is muter.
<Makuseru> muted*
<psynautic> you can't get sound out of aplay or anything for that matter?
<Makuseru> Not over hdmi.
<psynautic> what version of alsa is on your machine?
<Makuseru> how can i check?
<psynautic> cat /proc/asound/version
<Makuseru> 1.0.23
<psynautic> that's sufficiently new
<psynautic> hm not sure
<seicherlbob> can someone help me out with kvm? its running and i get vnc control, but i get no network connection in or outbound. I have br0 configured to bridge eth0, but all i get on outbound ping from the guest is: martian source $hostIP from $guestIP, on dev tap01
<tawd> i have kde 4.4.2 and i've accidently deleted my bottom menu, is there an easy way to recover it?
<omar> clik add grafic and menu
<tawd> where do i do that
<well_laid_lawn> !panel
<omar> In the panel rigth click/panel options/add/MenuK :D
<omar> Actualizaciones KDE bloqueadas, alguien le pasa lo mismo, o si ya lo sluciono????
<tawd> omar, i'm using kde 4.4.2, and when i right click the panel it has "add widget, add panel, lock wedgets, panel settings, and remove this panel"
<Torch> tawd: add widget
<Torch> tawd: then pick the application launcher
<omar> TAWD: drag the aplicatiion launches(KDE icon) to the bar, in the preferred position
<omar> KDE 4.5 updates blocked, someone has got it all, or if you already solution??
<Torch> omar: use dist-upgrade
<omar> Touch: thanks, is working :D
<FireCrotch> Hi everyone... I have a bug to file concerning setting up dual monitors in Kubuntu. Basically the "right of" or "left of" setting doesnt work properly in system settings.  What package should this bug be filed on? Is it an X problem?
<blip99> does powerdevil come with 10.4 ?  it doesn't show up in my services manager
<well_laid_lawn> !find powerdevil
<ubottu> File powerdevil found in kde-l10n-de, kde-l10n-et, kde-l10n-fr, kde-l10n-it, kde-l10n-ptbr (and 73 others)
<blip99> well_laid_lawn: It doesn't show up in my services manager though
<well_laid_lawn> blip99: it looks like 10.04 has a file named powerdevil - I don't think that's a daemon
<well_laid_lawn> !info powerdevil
<well_laid_lawn> !lag
<well_laid_lawn> bots gone for a coffee...
<well_laid_lawn> blip99: in konsole you can try   apt-cache search powerdevil
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<blip99> well_laid_lawn: hmm I don't have such a package... odd.  you're on kubuntu 10.4 too ?
<blip99> *04
<well_laid_lawn> blip99: not atm
<amichair> what would be the best way to transfer a system partition onto a new hard disk (and be able to boot from it)?
<alvin> amichair: dd
<blip99> hi all, can anyone using kubuntu confirm that it came with Powerdevil installed ?
<James147> blip99: powerdevil is part of kde now ^^
<James147> (so to answer your question: yes)
<blip99> James147: that's what I thought, but it's not on my system.  I installed KDE4.5 from PPA's.  I checked Service Manager, it doesn't show up
<blip99> i'm thinking not having it may be causing my screen brightness to magically reset to lowest setting after 30 seconds idle
<James147> blip99: "powermanagment" there>?
<blip99> problem only happens under KDE, not within fluxbox on same OS
<blip99> James147: yes, is that it ?
<James147> blip99: yeah
<James147> (or at least I have that and nothing named "powerdevil")
<blip99> hmm ok.  I'm going to disable power management - really bad move on a laptop - but i can't use it when it resets while i'm reading something
<blip99> James147: ye for someone else it showed powerdevil explicitly
<James147> blip99: have you checked its settings yet? (system settings > power managment)
<James147> blip99: might have been an older version...
<blip99> James147: ye been playing with settings for a month :D   disabled "display power management" and "dim on idle" etc... tried a custom profile ...
 * James147 remembers having a similar problem... that went away by its self
<blip99> James147: this "power managment" is a KDE specific tool, not cpufreq and powernow etc right ?
<James147> blip99: could you try a enw uyser see if they suffer from the same problem?
<James147> blip99: as far as I know "Power Managment" is what use to be "Power Devil"
<blip99> maybe it's a bug relating to the kde power managment module and my laptop's very recent hardware /Nvidia FX880M card
<blip99> James147: cool, i'll try disabling as well as new user now.  thanks.
<avihay> any major showstoppers in kde4.5?
<James147> avihay: not perticaully, although I dont really use kontact/kmail...
<nerdy_kid> avihay everything is good here. i use kmail also.
<avihay> any issues with dolphin taking absurd amounts of memory?
<amichair> alvin: can you elaborate? what exactly do I need to do?
<avihay> I'll take the silence as a now
<avihay> no*
<avihay> I wonder if kwin has become fast enough to use on an Intel card
 * avihay goes to upgrade
<ep> avihay well the black screen I got on the upgrade was a showstopper :)
<avihay> critical? revert-able?
<James147> avihay: I have been using kde on my netbook with a intel card without issue ^^
<blip99> James147: yep new user solved the problem :)   really odd given I had the issue since I first installed Linux (kub 10.04) on the laptop.   any chance you'd know which file contains power management settings in my home dir so I can delete it ?
<James147> blip99: looking now... (did you install it with a clean home drive though?)
<blip99> ah found it i think
<avihay> effects on my laptop with an intel GMA965 are less then satisfactory (30 FPS ish)
<avihay> compiz gives me 56-60 FPS
<blip99> ~/.kde/share/config/powerdevilrc and powerdevilprofilerc
<James147> blip99: ~/.kde/share/config/powerdevil* look about right :)
<James147> blip99: dam beat me to it jsut :)
<avihay> xcompmanager works great but it doesn't like VLC, and it doesn't have the extra value of the others
<blip99> James147: yep on new hardware, It could be that something I upgraded recently fixed this bug but the old setting kept it occuring - must have been new nvidia driver or new KDE4.5
<blip99> James147: :D
<blip99> James147: problem solved. thanks :)    one last thing, shall I remove the KDE PPA repos after I've installed 4.5 - or keep it for updates ?
<James147> blip99: I would keep just incase there are fixes for things
<James147> there wont really be anything major added to it now...
<frxstrem> is it possible to set the KDE clock to 24-hour instead of 12-hour?
<frxstrem> also, I keep getting these messages: "Staring KTTSD failed", any ideas why?
<James147> frxstrem: yes, need to change that in the reagon and launguage part of system settings thoug
<frxstrem> James147: okay, thanks :)
<James147> frxstrem: probally because kttsd failed to start :)
<frxstrem> I figured it out - KTTSD wasn't installed :P
<frxstrem> installing it fixed it :P
<James147> frxstrem: kttsd is the text to speech engine, not working terriblly well atm though :)
<khem> QApt batch installer does not accept my password and I can not install firefox on latest maverick
<khem> anyone seeing it
<James147> khem: ubuntu+1 for maverick support
<James147> khem: #ubuntu+1 ^^
<khem> thx
<AZGINN> hi
<frxstrem> is Opera Web Browser compatible with Kubuntu and KDE? 'cause I just keep getting a black window when I switch minimize it and then restore it
#kubuntu 2010-08-13
<XunZi> how do I disbale the blue shadow of the windows?
<ArGGu^^> XunZi System Settings->Appearance->Windows->Shadows
<James147> XunZi: not sure where it is on kde 4.4, but inb 4.5: system settings > Window Decorations > Window Decorations > "Configure Decoration" button > Shadows > untick "active window glow"
<Neeraja> hello
<James147> hi Neeraja
<Neeraja> I would like to popup Application Launcher menu (KMenu) using dbus command how can I do it ?
<Neeraja> Hi James147
<James147> Neeraja: try asking in #kde if no one responds here, they are more likely to know :)
 * James147 remembers someone else asking that a few days ago, but cant remember the answer...
<frxstrem> that little icon in the upper-right corner of Kubuntu has (somehow) disappeared - how can I get it back?
<harolddong> in 4.4 I had it so that each workspace had a different wallpaper was was a it's own activity.  In 4.5 this seems to not be the case.  Only one wallpaper can be chosen for all my workspaces and the activities seem to not be related to the workspaces at all anymore.  Is there a way to change it back?
<avihay> well, the upgrade didn't go smoothly
<harolddong> *each workspace has its own wallpaper and was it's own activity
<James147> harolddong: click the cashew (the thing in the corner) and click activities
<James147> harolddong: should beable to select the activity for your current workspace doing that
<James147> avihay: what went wrong?
<avihay> http://pastebin.com/tTbMpbs1
<harolddong> It seemed to go pretty smooth for me so far.  I've been running 4.5 since the beta.  just now my desktop/workspace/activity settings are all changed
<avihay> some conflicts with packages
<frxstrem> how do I get back that icon that is in the upper-right corner after it disappearing?
<harolddong> james147> so instead of checking a box to make each workspace have its own activity, now I just go into the activity manager and click the acivity I want to choose for a certain workspace?  Is that rght?
<James147> harolddong: not sure if the box is still there :) but it might be
<James147> avihay: looks like its a problem with qt and its update to 4.7 :S
<avihay> now when I ask synaptic to upgrade it suggests something that includes removing packages
<avihay> umm, suggestions?
<James147> avihay: the upgrade to kde 4.5 will remove packages ^^ what did you run to upgrade?
<avihay> the usuall, add repository, mark all updates, upgrade
<James147> avihay: with what program/command?
<avihay> maybe there was an active filter or something
<avihay> synaptic
<James147> :S  try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  that has worked for most people
<avihay> dist-upgrade?
<James147> avihay: yes, and no it wont upgrade you to maverick :) it dosnt handel acrually upgrading your dirto version
<James147> (by its self)
<James147> avihay: or you can run "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" << its equlivent to dist-upgrade in apt-get
<avihay> I remember reading about it. it's sort of a special dependency resolving mode?
<James147> avihay: it basically allows apt-get to install/remove packages that it needs to resolve dependencies
<avihay> well, dist upgrade asked me to run apt-get -f install first
<James147> avihay: do that :)
<James147> avihay: that should attempt to fix dependency problems
<avihay> yes, it fell on trying to overwrite '/usr/share/qt4/translations/qt_help_cs.qm', which is also in package libqtcore4 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1 , and tried some more packages,
<avihay> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-help_4%3a4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa4_i386.deb
 * James147 ponders if libqt4-help is actuallly needed 
<James147> avihay: you can try removing it :) and trying the -f install again
<avihay> actually, I've tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f. it will fail because of the same file in two packages, but it is replaceing my system
<avihay> I think
<john__> I had that problem this AM. aptitude -f install fixed it.
<avihay> ok, ran synaptic, directed me to the broken packages section. seems that the 4 broken packages are kdebase-runtime-debug, kdevelop, libqt4-dev and libqt4-help. why do I get the feeling that all will be well if I remove kdevelop?
<James147> avihay: posibally... I remember there being some problems with that... thourgh they were fixed though
<avihay> synaptic says the same. I'm gonna go ahead with it (actually marked kdebase-runtime-dbg for removal, and it marked kdevelop for removal and libqt4-help for upgrade
<avihay> ok, that solved the current -f issue. gonna go with the dist-upgrade
<James147> avihay: after the upgrade quickly install kubuntu-desktop if it isnt already :) just in case
<avihay> ok, another issue with kde-window-manager and kdebase-workspace-dev
<avihay> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libksignalplotter.so', which is also in package libksignalplotter4 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<avihay> wird thing with synaptic, when I asked to remove kdebase-workspace-dev, it wanted to remove kde-window-manager and kubuntu-desktop. when I asked to reinstall kde-window manager insted, it wanted to remove kdebase-workspace-dev, and make some other appropriate changes
<James147> avihay: I would remove em, continue the upgrade then  install kubuntu-desktop again (DO NOT logout while they are removed or you wont have a desktop till they are reinstalled)
<avihay> another collision between kmouth and kttsd
<James147> ahhg
<avihay> well, it's over now
<James147> avihay: installed kubuntu-desktop again?
<avihay> yes, thanks for the tip
<avihay> well, here goes nothing
<wheliton> good evening. i need some help to change the resolution of my ubuntu. does anyone here can help me?
<wheliton> good evening. i need some help to change the resolution of my ubuntu. does anyone here can help me?
<avihay> well, the system is alive. but the icon theme is black and white, and the show hidden icons appears and disappears before I can do anything about it
<condon420> Can anyone tell me how to get VM VirtualBox to capture my mouse?
<condon420> I've hit the right control, the green indicator arrow lights up like it's captured it, but the mouse icon stays grayed out and when I click
<condon420> I get the same error message stating I need to capture it... Any help greatly appreciated.
<ott0matic> i'm running kubuntu off the cd and i tried a sudo apt-get upgrade but it said there's not enough space
<ott0matic> is there a way to increase the space available without installing to my hd?
<condon420> ott0, not an expert, but I believe you'd need a linux partition or have to set something up for read/write access in a certain folder
<condon420> liveCD's are designed to show you a glimpse of what linux is going to be like without botching up your install of your current OS
<condon420> I've read of people using USB keys to do their data storage/ap installations to while using livecd's, but couldn't begin to tell you how to do it.
<harolddong> does anybody know where the "separate activity for each desktop" or a similar setting is in 4.5?
<condon420> Think I sorted my issue out and am not nearly knowledgable enough to help many, so, good evening and good luck.
<ScottyK7> hello, is there a webshots like program for Kubuntu? Found a few for gnome, but not for KDE.
<wastrel> what's webshots
<ScottyK7> program for windows, automatically cycles wallpaper for oyu
<wastrel> i think you can just make a stack of wallpapers to do that in kde
<ScottyK7> yes, put this program will change the background automatically at a set interval
<wastrel> ScottyK7: what i mean is you put a bunch of pictures in a folder an choose slideshow in the desktop settings
<wastrel> it automatically cycles them
<ScottyK7> ha! easier than I thought. Thanks for the info!
<Tomwa> Is there any benefit to installing Kubuntu alone instead of installing it in Ubuntu?
<|sysop|> hi
<|sysop|> can I encrypt inside of kate like you can with gedit and seahorse. I have install kgpg and kleopatra and looked for kate plugins but nothing.
<|sysop|> I guess I could write an external tool that pipes the selection to gpg on the command line.
<|sysop|> but how do I get it back?
<|sysop|> without writing it to disk?
<|sysop|> hello, anyone?
<Tomwa> I think i hear the crickets here :(
<|sysop|> yea
<Tomwa> the #ubuntu channel
<Tomwa> isn't like this
<|sysop|> too tired to try kde4 might just go to bed.
<ep> Is there some sort of definitive page  that details how to install and set sun's  JDK as the default?  I'd like to use the openone but there's issues with a couple of java games I play.
<ohzie> Hey guys. =) I changed my alt+tab keybind and I can't fix it now. Who should I beg for help? <3
<sobczyk_> hi, I had monitor connected to my laptop, main bar on laptop, widgets on the external, when I disconnected the external I get the desktop from the external monitor on my laptop (same widgets wallpaper and no main bar) how can I fix it?
<sobczyk_> ok, nvm I added "action" or how should I call it
<phoenix_> i have some problem with aptitude . can someone help me
<phoenix_> can anyone see my messages
<murali> Please help me. I am new to Kubuntu. how to switch from GDE to KDE???
<poyntz> is there any way to fix the kontact bug in lucid lynx?
<sobczyk> hi I use external screen  with my laptop, nut when disconnecting I hit a bug with kde, screen when both: http://img820.imageshack.us/i/screen1fm.png/   screen when disconnected: http://img717.imageshack.us/i/screen2pv.png/    the one to the left is laptop, I can't access the main panel
<sobczyk> is there a way to fix it?
<sobczyk> or where should I file the bug?
<jussi> !bug | sobczyk
<ubottu> sobczyk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<x90> hey
<x90> windows is better
<x90> windows 98
<x90> all the way
<x90> anyone remember netbus
<manitu> hi there, changed my ubuntu to kubuntu.. now i just hear the login sound and they nothing more.. even not the test sound in multimedia.. someone know what i need to install?
<x90> like i said
<x90> windows is better
<manitu> *then nothing more
<x90> your sound will work
<x90> probley out of the box
<FloodBotK1> x90: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manitu> x90, stfu please :)
<x90> you probley already own a copy, you cought it with your computer
<x90> what kde 4 is better, suse or debian
<well_laid_lawn> x90: if you want to chat like that there is #kubuntu-offtopic thnx
<sobczyk> jussi: what package should I choose for this bug? kwin?
<x90> your mom if off topic
<x90> cyka
<x90> darth frog sounds like a lame name
<x90> like your mom
<well_laid_lawn> somebody kick him pls
<x90> jacobs mom sucks dick
<manitu> x90, could you troll somewhere else please?
<x90> only if you say a bad ass jacobs mom joke
<manitu> sry, i don't know any.. i'm no native speaker
<x90> oh
<x90> well
<x90> any insult towards jacobs mom
<x90> like
<x90> jacobs moms pussy smells so bad, i thought i was at the fish market on friday
<x90> oh come on
<x90> you guys aren't talking much anyway
<x90> ehc is a punk bitch
<well_laid_lawn> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<x90> no jacobs mom joke, no stopy the trolly
<x90> are you a bot
<x90> your not really talking
<x90> except to say to stop
<x90> so
<x90> ide say there is no topic
<FloodBotK1> x90: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x90> why is dcop replaced by dbus
<x90> why did your mom $%^& jacobs mom with a giant %$^%%^ corn cob
<x90> does anyone here even know the difference between dcop and dbus, lol
<x90> fags
<x90> all fag bot fucks
<x90> fuck you bots
<x90> go to hell
<FloodBotK1> x90: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x90> go to damn dirty hell
<x90> irc was cool once
<x90> now its dronze botz, like jacobs mom
<jussi> well_laid_lawn: please use the !ops call when needed for people like that.
<well_laid_lawn> jussi: k - I just put him on ignore...
<jussi> well_laid_lawn: sure, but it helps if we get made aware of it so everyone else doesnt have to see it also
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<sobczyk> how to edit attachements in launchpad bug report?
<binskipy> hey guys whats the best way to upgrade to kde 4.5 in kubuntu.. 1. install kubuntu fresh, add ppa repo, upgrade, then tweak away, add your fav apps
<binskipy> or install kubuntu, tweak away, add your apps, then add the repo and upgrade to 4.5?
<binskipy> what way offers stability and less possibility of problems in the longrun
<sobczyk> binskipy: I bet there is no difference, unless there are changes to settings in some kde apps between 4.4 and 4.5
<sobczyk> so less work is option 1
<sobczyk> stability is wait for official support :)
<binskipy> are you using 4.5?
<sobczyk> no I don't want to test something that big that is not in official repos
<sobczyk> I need my ssytem up and running :)
<binskipy> right now im using Arch linux which is a rolling release, but.. kubuntu is more "comfy" to me, andso much more software, everyday things are less work to get working
<sobczyk> though you don't get the edge software like in arch
<binskipy> yeah...but stability and "just works' is sometimes bettter then bleeding edge
<binskipy> even if it is officially supported in some distros while not in others
<binskipy> big software upgrades i mean
<jussi> sobczyk: editing attachements on LP? remove or adding?
<sobczyk> that's why I use kubuntu on laptop instead of gentoo or arch, though I can clearly see that it's not as well polished as ubuntu (gnome)
<sobczyk> jussi: edit the description
<sobczyk> though there is no button for deleting too
<jussi> binskipy: sobczyk, try to keep it strictly support in here, if you want to just chat about arch or whatever, #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<binskipy> hey sobc.. i found a nice site with some tips to make kubuntu "nicer,smoother" and more "polished"
<binskipy> http://tinyurl.com/37f5jg3
<jussi> sobczyk: just add an additional comment.
<jussi> !tab | binskipy
<ubottu> binskipy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sobczyk> jussi: so is there a way to do it? I cant see any remove buttons for remove an attachment
<jussi> sobczyk: I dont think so.
<binskipy> oops
<binskipy> i dont know how to do any of that in here
<sobczyk> I should file a request then ^^ though I bet someone already discussed this
<jussi> binskipy: just type the first few letters of the nick and hit tab.
<binskipy> ok thanks
<jussi> sobczyk: yeah, Im not sure how it all works, LP, is very complex
<jussi> sobczyk: you can ask in #launchpad
<sobczyk> already did, waiting for an answer
<anditosan> I got a zen vision m which is not being detected on kubuntu, I can't see it when I do lsusb
<anditosan> need help please
<anditosan> I do mtp-detect and get no raw devices found
<bigbrovar> I wish I had never upgraded to kde 4.5 the RC2 was much more stable than this. first it nepomuk stopped working with dolphin. now amarok crashes like maniac :(
<mamr> just because I'm interested: will Kubuntu get the new Ubuntu installer in Maverick?
<bazhang> mamr, #ubuntu+1 for maverick discussion
<mamr> oh
<mamr> sorry
<mamr> thanks
<iamandii> hi all people :)
<kohwj> help, i upgraded with the backports ppa to kde 4.5 but i don't have the oxygen widget style anymoer
<howlymowly> hi poeple... is it somehow possible to run ubuntu software center in kde 4 without crashing it?
<Mamarok> howlymowly: why don't you use kpackagekit instead? That's the default package manager in KDE
<howlymowly> Mamarok: well.. I am a KDE-fan that' why i use kubuntu :)  but kpackagekit is really aweful compared with kpackagekit imho ^^
<howlymowly> ahh lol.. i mean software-center
<Mamarok> well, I don't like software-center at all, I use synaptic
 * Mamarok doesn't use kkpackagekit
<jussi> muon! :D :P
<jussi> in answer to your question howlymowly, I would think so, but installing it would probably install half of gnome...
 * howlymowly aptitude ftw!!
<howlymowly> jussi:  hmm...  i guess that's also the problem
<howlymowly> i just found out: running it as sudo works btw...
<howlymowly> i guess that#s some permission problems than... maybe it has something to do with gnome-settings-daemon or similar stuff which I have not installed
<jussi> gksudo I hope ;)
<howlymowly> jussi: whats the problem when running it from konsole with sudo:)?
<jussi> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jussi> howlymowly: ^^
<howlymowly> kk..  well.. that made my day :) lesson learned hehe
<jussi> glad I could be helpful :=
<howlymowly> soooo...  one more completly unrelated question:  is it somehow possible to configure the qt-theme engine in kde? I think remembering, that this was possible under gnome...
<josepmaria> Hello
<jussi> howlymowly: what exactly are you trying to change?
<amichair> howdy, any idea where can I get help regarding hard disk cloning, partitions, boot loaders, etc?
<jussi> amichair: likely here, youll need to be more specific though...
<howlymowly> jussi: ah never mind.. i just found it..
<jussi> howlymowly: Im running 4.5, so it may be slightly different, but in system settings there is t..
<jussi> :D
<howlymowly> its under style configuration
<howlymowly> but thx for inspring me ^^
<howlymowly> *inspiring
<jussi> :)
<amichair> I have a disk with a system partition and storage (ntfs) partition. I'd like to upgrade to a larger+faster disk by migrating the system partition to it (and making it bootable), and leaving the storage accessible as is (and the original system partition as backup, for now)
<howlymowly> whoa... i really nee to mae my "system clean up sessions" more regular.. always so much cool new stuff in KDE :D
<amichair> all references I've managed to read about in forums/google talk about cloning the whole disk and removing the old one, which is no good. Answers I got here were just 'dd' or 'mondi/mindi' but reading up on those didn't answer the question either
<howlymowly> since when has dolphin the ability to download "new services"  like for thumbnailes, right-click menu etc...
<howlymowly> AWESOME ^^
<howlymowly> is it a recent kde 4.5 feature? or has it been around for a little longer?
<howlymowly> amichair: I would advice you to #linux
<amichair> howlymowly: ok, I'll try there - thanks!
<howlymowly> jussi: jeez... my clean up session gets longer and longer...  any idea how i can remove an application completly from "kde file associations"?
<jussi> howlymowly: sorry...
<howlymowly> because for some reason some applications i removed from my system are still present in the file associations section...
<christa> Hello. I'm having strange issues with CUPS in 10.04: Sometimes it is started during booting, sometimes not. I cant find any error in the /var/log/cups, nor in syslog. If I start it manually, it works fine - but why is it sometimes not started during boot?
<christa> I also hav in rc2.d - rc5.d (multiuser runlevels) the symbolic links S50cups, pointing to ../init.d/cups
<howlymowly> hmm.. jussi: does the "install new services" thing in dolphin work for you?
<jussi> howlymowly: the what?
<howlymowly> dolphin -> preferences -> services -> download new services
<howlymowly> you have kde 4.5 right?
<howlymowly> that should be there, then
<jussi> yeah, it works
<howlymowly> hmm..  that's bad...
<howlymowly> it always says "installation failed" when trying to isntall stuff
<Charlotte___> hello 大家好
<bazhang> !cn | Charlotte___
<ubottu> Charlotte___: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Charlotte___> 我刚刚安装了kubuntu但是没有声音怎么办？
<rork> Charlotte___: which language do you speak?
<Charlotte___> chinese
<OutoLumo> I just filed a bug report, that my konqueror keeps crashing while viewing this page: http://digitizor.com/2010/08/11/how-to-switch-to-webkit-in-konqueror-browser-kde-sc-4-5kubuntu/ ;) Can anyone confirm, btw?
<OutoLumo> Again, in less than 30 seconds.
<OutoLumo> Usually it has taken a minute or so...
<ayush> I need urgent help. Is anyone there?
<OutoLumo> Ask away
<ayush>  installed kubuntu two days. Initially my wireless wouldn't work, but I figured out how to fix it.
<ayush> Everything was working fine. I hibernated kubuntu this morning. I came back a couple of hours ago and neither wired nor wireless would work.
<ayush> The network icon in the system tray says "unmanaged" when I place the mouse pointer over it. It says "Network management disabled" when I right-click.
<ayush> Please help
<FloodBotK1> ayush: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_> i am having font anti aliasing problem. i tried the settings in the appearence setting, it works for all apps except the browser. can anyone help me
<phoenix_> ayush: hi
<ayush> hey phoenix_
<phoenix_> ayush: ayushi will try to help you, but i dont know if i could be much helpfull to you
<ayush> alright thanks. Can anyone else help me out please?
<phoenix_> ayush: open task manager and end the process named "Knetworkmanager"
<phoenix_> ayush: are you new to linux?
<ayush> phoenix_ : yes. complete newbie. have only started on linux a week ago
<phoenix_> ayush: i will tell you the steps , can you do it?
<ayush> phoenix_ : okay I shutdown my laptop. after rebooting, it has started working again.
<OutoLumo> Update: this bug seems to be a KHTML -related issue. I followed the instructions on the page to change Konqueror to use webkit, and now the page has been open for several minutes withouty Konqueror crashing. - Doesn't anyone find this a bit hilarious?-)
<phoenix_> ayush: good enjoy
<ayush> phoenix_: can you tell me how to avoid this in the future?
<phoenix_> ayush: you should learn to correct these problems, its very easy. i have been using linux for 1 year and learned a lot.
<phoenix_> ayush:  you are from india right?
<ayush> phoenix_ : yes. how do you know?
<phoenix_> ayush: i am too from india, i can understand from your name
<ayush> phoenix_: oh ok, thanks for the help
<phoenix_> ayush:  do you know the basics of kubuntu desktop
<phoenix_> ayush: you welcome
<italomaia> hi, good morning
<phoenix_> italomaia: good morning
<italomaia> ö/
<phoenix_> panther_: hi
<italomaia> i'm using kubuntu with a netbook here and youtube videos are soundless. Any one had this problem? Opera powered = ]
<ayush> phoenix_: I'm a third year IT engineering student. I basically need linux because there is a whole lot of linux in our operating system course. We have to do a lot of C programming, shell scripting in linux. As of now, I only the little bit of shell commands that have been taught to us
<phoenix_> italomaia: you have to increase the pcm level in your sound control
<ayush> phoenix_ : i installed ubuntu first. but like KDE more than gnome. so i switched to kubuntu
<phoenix_> ayush: when you get to lean linux, you will be excited
<phoenix_> ayush: learn
<phoenix_> ayush: its very easy and interesting
<italomaia> phoenix_: wow!!! Can't believe that was the problem! Big thanks man ö/
<phoenix_> italomaia: you are welcome
<italomaia> by the way, kubuntu runs smooth in my 1201n
<phoenix_> ayush: kubuntu is like windows, there is no good tutorial for new ones, thats it
<ayush> phoenix_: yes I plan on learning it. Anyways, can you tell me why this "network management disabled" problem occurred?
<phoenix_> ayush: you end the "Knetworkmanager" process and start it again in console. when it starts it will print the error message in the console
<phoenix_> the run dialog in kde-->alt+f2
<ayush> alright thanks phoenix_.
<phoenix_> anyone there ?
<italomaia> i'm here
<phoenix_> italomaia: i am having some font problems
<italomaia> phoenix_: what kind of problems?
<phoenix_> italomaia: anti aliasing problems
<italomaia> in a particular app?
<phoenix_> italomaia: google chrome
<italomaia> uhhhh, nasty
<italomaia> try changing config of kubuntu
<italomaia> in font config, there's a option
<italomaia> about anti-alising
<italomaia> try messing around with it. Default is program specific, i think
<phoenix_> italomaia: i tried that now, it didnt work
<italomaia> hummm
<italomaia> remove chrome and install opera! That will certainly fix it = D
<italomaia> you could try changing the default font for chrome too.
<phoenix_> italomaia: tried that too
<italomaia> then i don't have nay more ideas : /
<slow-motion> hi
<Roey> http://pastebin.org/444819  <--- hey why do I get this when I try to apt-get dist-uprade, and how can I fix it?
<phoenix_> Roey: did you add any new repositories to source.list
<Roey> hrm yeah
<phoenix_> Roey: disable that and try
<Roey> but I edited the virtualbox stanzas in /var/lib/dpkg/status and /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Roey> er now it seems to work
<phoenix_> Roey: ok
<frxstrem> how do I get Twitter working with the µBlog widget?
<Nicekiwi9> ok, serious.. is the wubi for Kubuntu 10.04 broken?
<Nicekiwi9> coz i downloaded the disc and tried to install it and its downloading a torrent file of the ISO
<Garp> Hi.
<Garp> Question: (ubuntu Lucid with KDE4): When I mount vfat USB-sticks filenames are shown in ALL CAPITAL letters. What is the easiest way to fix that, thanks.
<Garp> (I would prefer all lowercase)
<Nicekiwi9> Garp: try renaming the disc?
<Nicekiwi9> disc/usb stick
<Nicekiwi9> But i suspect the vFat dose not support lower case
<James147>  /me goes off to see if it is...
<James147> :S
<Garp> Nicekiwi9: Thanks for your help, vfat is just case insensitive.
<Garp> Nicekiwi9: by hand, you can just -o shortname=lower
<Garp> (it works)
<Nicekiwi9> sweet
<Garp> Nicekiwi9: but whaich black magik is KDE doing when automounting?
<dhq> Compositing is not supported on your system.
<dhq> Required X extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available.
<dhq> please help me
<Nicekiwi9> Garp: no idea sowy
<Garp> Nicekiwi9: it shoudl use HAL, at least I think. Butu I tried to hack in HAL and no change
<Nicekiwi9> Garp: im just another annoied end user, waiting for only to be shunned continuously... sigh... its almost worth paying for commercial support
<Nicekiwi9> woot finally, 2 kubutnu downloads later wubi finally installed yay
<BluesKaj> Garp, HAL is a last resort, at a lower level now than the kernel modules, they have been the default for the last couple OS versions
<Friktion> someone here that uses kdevelop ?
<lnxkde> hello
<bp> hello
<Garp> BluesKaj: so, do you know how it can be hacked easily?
<lnxkde> I have the worst problem.
<lnxkde> I Installed Kubuntu 32
<lnxkde> on a server by mistake
<lnxkde> is there anyway to make Kubuntu 32 to see the 16gb of ram?
<lnxkde> lol the thing is we spent 3 days installing the spftware we need to use for the company
<lnxkde> but we need the system to see the 16gb of ram, re-installing to 64bit will make my boss and co-workers kill me :s
<BluesKaj> Garp, nope , think there are workarounds , but what is your HW prob anyway ?
<Friktion> someone +
<Garp> BluesKaj: I prefer lowercases for filenames, for my camera. Like img_1234.jpg instead of IMG_1234.JPG
<BluesKaj> lnxkde, dunno if that's possible , think the max 32bit can use is 8g ram
<Garp> BluesKaj:
<lnxkde> thanks, then I am dead lol
<lnxkde> then, time to re install
<Garp> lnxkde: In any casde, a 32 bits system can only address (to the most) 4GB of RAM in a row
<BluesKaj> lnxkde, I'm not positive , perhaps you could do some research in the forums
<lnxkde> yeah avery where says 4gb
<Garp> lnxkde: There used to be fancy "bank" system to see more, but that's ridiculous now with 64bits addressing
<Garp> lnxkde: 2^32 is 4G, that's why
<Garp> lnxkde: In practice you even lose some more du to ROM and devices addressing
<LibertyZero> Inxkde: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<LibertyZero> you probably want a kernel with PAE
<Garp> LibertyZero: he wants to reinstall
<Garp> lnxkde: I would be your boss, I wouldnt kill you for reinstall, but I woulddefinitly  for putting a 32 bits OS on a 64 bits machines...
<lnxkde> lol
<Garp> (with no good reason)
<Garp> have to gooo
<Garp> see ya
<lnxkde> the thing is that the server, took me 2 months to boot propertly because all the Harddrive we got where bad, so as soon we recived good harddrive I installed what I had in my desk lol
<Friktion> Does someone know how to set tab width/size on kdevelop ?
<lnxkde> thanks guys LibertyZero BluesKaj and Garp I will be bakc later
<alvin> lnxkde: Doesn't Kubuntu 32-bit see the 16GB? It has a pae kernel
<rtK> Hi everybody. I'd like to install GNOME desktop with this command but I always have sound problems. Can you help me ?
<rtK> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rtK> *
<James147> rtK: sound problems in kde or gnome?
<rtK> the both when I install it
<DarthFrog> rtK: What kind of sound problems?  Why would they prevent  you from installing GNOME?
<rtK> I can't read any music with totem and amarok
<rtK> There aren't any sound when i install uuntu desktop
<DarthFrog> But it installs OK?
<rtK> Probably a pulseaudio problem
<rtK> yeah it installs but with these problems
<OsamaK> I have installed "kdelibs5-dbg" and "amarok-dbg" packages from backports PPA, but I still cannot get Amarok to give a traceback ("The debugger application is missing or could not be launched")
<rtK> I always have to remove it to  play music in KDE
<DarthFrog> rtK: Have you asked for help in #Ubuntu?  They're the GNOMEs, not us. :-)
<rtK> DarthFrog Yeah in the french and english channel but they say it's KDE's problem...
<DarthFrog> rtK: BS.
<rtK> BS ??
<DarthFrog> Male bovine excrement. :-)
<rtK> lol
<DarthFrog> If sound is working in KDE but not in GNOME, then the problem is in GNOME.   I presume you are choosing a GNOME session from the login screen and are not trying to run GNOME apps in a KDE session?
<James147> rtK: or are you losing sound in both enviroments?
<rtK> James147 in both
<rtK> Totem amarok vlc dragonplayer doesn't work
<DarthFrog> rtK: Have you run the mixer to make sure your output channels/devices aren't muted?
<rtK> DArthFrog I don't run any GNOME apps in KDE session
<rtK> DarthFrog yes, I've already done it
<DarthFrog> rtK: There's no reason why you can't or shouldn't run GNOME apps under KDE.   And _vice versa_.
<James147> DarthFrog: cant and dont are two different things
<DarthFrog> But chacun a son gout.
<DarthFrog> James147: Yes, I agree.  But perhaps he's not aware of his choices.
<rtK> Chacun a son goùt exactement but I just wanted to try GNOME =S
<James147> DarthFrog: just checking :)
<LibertyZero> alvin: i always thought that the pae kernel is only installed by the server editions and only if the installer detects more than 4 gig of ram. Are PAE kernels the standard nowadays in 32 bit Ubuntu?
<alvin> LibertyZero: As far as I know, they are
<DarthFrog> rtK: Do  you have sufficient space in another partition on your system that you could do a separate installation of Ubuntu?  If so, and if sound works there, it sounds like a bug that should be reported.
<LibertyZero> alvin: oh, nice :-) Didn't know that
<rtK> DarthFrog you mean installing Ubuntu in another partition to check where the problem comes from ?
<DarthFrog> LibertyZero: If you read the boot message log, you should be able to see what your kernel supports.
<DarthFrog> rtK: exactement.   And if sound works there, try installing kubuntu-desktop in that system and see what happens.
<DarthFrog> LibertyZero: "dmesg | less" will tell you that.  The 3rd line from the top tells me my kernel parameters.
<rtK> DarthFrog, will I have Ubuntu in bootloader ?
<rtK> with kubuntu and windows
<DarthFrog> rtK: Yes.
<DarthFrog> rtK: In the new install, Ubuntu will be the default, with Kubuntu and Windows appearing as other choices.
<rtK> DarthFrog, ok I try it but what I can do if it doesn't work, of course after uninstalling Ubuntu ?
<LibertyZero> DarthFrog: I only have 64 bit Ubuntu now, the last time i installed a 32 bit ubuntu was maybe 2 years ago and the pae kernel wasn't the default back then.
<DarthFrog> rtK: You can realise the superiority of KDE and stay on the Right Side of The Force. :-)
<DarthFrog> LibertyZero: Oh, this isn't a current problem?  Well then, in the words of the immortal Emily Litella, "Nevermind!"  :-)
<rtK> DarthFrog lol, même les Anglais ont de l'humour c'est bon à savor. Thanks, nice tip
<soee> hi, is there any way to change panel text colors ?
<LibertyZero> DarthFrog: It's something like "Someone knows something which I didn't know so I confirm it because that knowledge could eventually become handy in the future" :-)
<DarthFrog> LibertyZero: I understand ferpectly.
<DarthFrog> LibertyZero:  Unfortunately the number of things that I know nothing about is increasing at an alarming rate! :-)
<ilya-x> so, I've followed the instructions on the Kubuntu website to get KDE 4.5.0, and despite seeming to do everything correctly, I corrupted my system to the point that no window manager would start at all and all I got was a black command-line log-in screen
<lelamal> Hi all, I reported a bug against konqueror with webkit, and I've been told "It seems to be a distro problem. If you can poke
<lelamal> whomever is responsible to update the kwebkitpart package from extragear that
<lelamal> would be great. They should use the latest version for KDE >= 4.4."
<ilya-x> first, is there a safe way to do this upgrade that I wasn't aware of, and second, will this upgrade ever be available through normal channels to make it more seamless? or do I have to wait for the next release of Kubuntu to get it?
<lelamal> Anyone knows how should I go about that?
<James147> ilya-x: try running: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f"
<ilya-x> what does the -f flag do?
<James147> ilya-x: "fix broken"
<ilya-x> no no, it's too late, I already wiped my hard drive and reinstalled :-P
<James147> ahh :)
<ilya-x> now I want to see if I can try getting KDE 4..5.0, but... in a safer manner
<James147> ilya-x: then it should work with a clean system... install the ppa then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mfraz74> Just trying UNE 10.10
<mfraz74> I don't like the new look
<ilya-x> James147: I still have to add the PPA backports repository manually, I'm assuming?
<ilya-x> I'm fairly new to Linux in general
<James147> ilya-x: yes "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" will do that
<btarik> hello, i have kubuntu 10.2. i can't hide files using a ".hidden" file as i used to do under ubuntu, any idea ?
<mfraz74> The help app doesn't seem to be written for UNE as it mentions the top and bottom panels
<James147> mfraz74: UNE?  and 10.10 support is in channel #ubuntu+1
<mfraz74> oops, thought i was in that channel sorry
<mfraz74> I'd joined the channel in Quassel and it went to that channel, but it must've changed channels without me noticing
<ilya-x> James147: I'm following your instructions, but out of curiosity... does this mean all my future package updates will basically be arriving through beta channels rather than final releases? is the software in that repository in beta state?
<James147> ilya-x: backports is for final products... the beta ppa is for beta stuff... not all packages will come through that ppa only the stuff that has a newer version then then in the offical ones... that should mostly be jsut kde stuff
<lelamal> does anyone know how to contact who's responsible to update the kwebkitpart package from extragear?
<gio_gt> lelamal: I don't have idea, but if I were you I would try to ask in #kubuntu-devel, too
<lelamal> gio_gt: thank you, it's already something!
<gio_gt> lelamal: you're welcome
<frxstrem> is there a way to have the close, minimize and maximize buttons on the windows on the left side instead of the right side, like in Ubuntu?
 * James147 thought they where on the right in ubuntu...
<James147> either way it is possible by changing the window decoration settings
<James147> possibally need to chsnge the theme..
<fprimex> hello, I'm trying to set up mac keyboard shortcuts in kubuntu 10.04. It seems like file->import scheme has no effect under Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<Badegakk> Hi
<Badegakk> I wnated use dolphin to browse and watch series trough samba shares, i can browse the files but i can't open them.  If i mount the same share trough fstab it all works fine
<Badegakk> Any who have any pointers on how i can open files trough samba in dolphin?
<Peace-> Badegakk: ?
<Badegakk> yeah
<Peace-> have you set well samba configuratin file?
<Badegakk> smb.conf?
<Peace-> yea
<Badegakk> nope
<Badegakk> i tought since it workd ok trough fstab i should have work in dolphin aswell, i quess it's not
<Peace-> Badegakk: i have a blog and i have written about samba ... but it's very old topic.... because i dont use windows anymore
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> look at that
<Peace-> Badegakk: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/kubuntu-904-windows-share-with-samba/
<Badegakk> i use a nas unit wich uses smb
<Badegakk> Peace-, thx, il read it trough it
<Peace-> Badegakk: i am sorry but that is all for me i don't know anymore
<Peace-> Badegakk: have you seen on wiki ?
<Peace-> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Badegakk> my only problem is to make the network tab in dolphin to work properly, i have no problems with samba if i mount the shares trough fstab
<Badegakk> anyways , thx for ya help
<Peace-> Badegakk: but have you set the password?
<Peace-> i mean you have to set samba user ....
<Badegakk> I can browse the shares and see the files, but i cant open them
<Peace-> set the samba user
<Peace-> because like said in my blog...
<Peace-> Thanks for the helpful post, it worked like a charm on Kubuntu 9.10 64 bit. The confusing thing is that out-of-the-box you can get to public shares by typing the in the complete smb://frank/ but going to smb:/ in Dolphin shows an empty folder. The auto-discovery part requires creating a user.
<Peace-> well my time is over
<Peace-> have luck
<Peace-> bye
<Badegakk> thx
<Badegakk> bye
<Badegakk> have phun
<snikker> hi, i've updated to kde 4.5.0 from kde-ppa on lucid. but now i've got a minimized window (with no content) with an X icon  (i suppose it's relative to server-x) and if i close it i've got a blak screen with withe ursor..
<snikker> hi, i've updated to kde 4.5.0 from kde-ppa on lucid. but now i've got a minimized window (with no content) with an X icon  (i suppose it's relative to server-x) and if i close it i've got a blak screen with withe ursor..*cursor
<snikker> hi, i've updated to kde 4.5.0 from kde-ppa on lucid. but now i've got a minimized window (with no content) with an X icon  (i suppose it's relative to server-x) and if i close it i've got a blak screen with withe cursor
<snikker> oppps sorry for multiple post
<Peace-> snikker: have you renamed $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> ?
<snikker> no, i don't have renamed nothing..
<Peace-> create a new user is a good idea
<Peace-> when you try to upgrade kde...
<snikker> i must delete .kde folder?
<Peace-> rename is better...
<snikker> ok, thanks
<elisa24> weiss nicht ob das üblich ist, aber kann mir vielleicht jemand mit meiner sources.list helfen? irgendwie passt da nichts :(
<well_laid_lawn> !de | elisa24
<ubottu> elisa24: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<soee> any idea how solv this dependncies problem: libqt4-phonon-dev: Wymaga: libphonon-dev (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) ale 4:4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<aovidal> Can i download Kubuntu graphic drivers?
<aovidal> I need to know what is the drivers...
<well_laid_lawn> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<James147> aovidal: see if jockey-kde knows about them ("hardware drivers" in themenu)
<aovidal> yes ati
<aovidal> thanks guys! I have to read a lot! ;)
<aovidal> that questions was because i need what drivers kubuntu has because i want to install it in Debian
<aovidal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI here dont show where i can download drivers. Only put where you can install it!
<aovidal> free drivers of course
<well_laid_lawn> the drivers are in the repositories
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<aovidal> thanks
<ep> I just want to install a single package that is only available in the backports, kdevelop.  I asked in #kdevelop and they said "INSTALL DEBIAN"     I really don't want to enable backports,  I just want kdevelop.
<ep> Hence, is there anything wrong with Enabling "Unsupported Updates" in my software repositories,  installing "kdevelop" and then immediately disabling or removing "Unsupported updates" from the repos.
<ep> Sorry for the stupid question....  But I already had one black screen of x   due to (A) user error and stupiity or (B)  having backports enabled.   I'm sticking with (B)
<James147> ep: its probally do able... but kdevelop might pull other kde package in and update them...  also when did you try kde 4.5? on the day it came out?
<ep> most likey :-)
<James147> there where a few problems on teh day of release that have been cleared up now...
<ep> will kdevelop ever be in the normal repos for 10.04?   It seems like this package should be available in a LTS
<acemo> aperently, my windows 7 automagicly enabled the boot flag on its partition, now when i reboot i'm automagicly entering windows instead of getting to see my grub from my other partition. I just gave back the usb disk i borrowed. Is it possible in windows to disable the boot flag on the partition?
<ep> the borg has struck again!
<James147> acemo: you could try reinstalling grub:
<James147> !grub2 | acemo
<ubottu> acemo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<acemo> James147: problem is, to install grub.. I'd need to go and get a new usb stick again.. or a empty cd.. both of them i'm unable to get till monday.
<acemo> so i was hoping there would be a way to disable the boot flag from windows 7
<James147> acemo: might want to ask that in ##windows :)
<acemo> lol... there is even a windows channel here.. nice :)
<Erthe> Hey folks.
<Erthe> Does anyone know how to determine the filesystem type that would be required to mount an img file?
<James147> Erthe: you can try -t auto
<Erthe> Nope, must specify filesystem type.
<James147> Erthe: img file for what?
<Erthe> Well, I'm pretty sure it was an image created when the server I'm on was setup.  It's an 8.1GB .IMG file
<Erthe> I'm just trying to mount it to determine if I should keep it or not.
<James147> Erthe: the possibally ext3...
<James147> (or the filesystem of your server?)
<Erthe> Ya, I've gone through all of the filesystems available through mkfs
<James147> if not vfat is quite common...
<James147> Erthe: how are you mounting it?
<Erthe> mount -t <fs> File.img ./MountPoint -o loop
 * James147 wonders if it could be a swap file...
<nisha_newbie> there is no synaptic package manager
<James147> ^^
<nisha_newbie> i need to install VLC and other codecs...how do I do it? cant locate it in KPackageKit
<James147> nisha_newbie: you should beable to find vlc in it, and for codecs look for "kubuntu-restricted-extras"  you may need to update the package lists first (on teh updates tab click refresh)
<nisha_newbie> James147: can't locate VLC...wud there be some other name for it
<well_laid_lawn> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<James147> nisha_newbie: no, its vlc....
<nisha_newbie> is there any way i can get synaptics
<James147> nisha_newbie: install it... but you should be able to find it in kapckagekit... you probally havnt updated the package lists (do that on the updates tab)
<nisha_newbie> James147: u mean software updates
<James147> nisha_newbie: yes
<nisha_newbie> k i am updating it...gonna take some time but can u tell me how can I get synaptics....i am unable to locate vlc, pidgin and even restricted extras
<James147> nisha_newbie: after its updated you should be able to get them...
<James147> (make sure you clicked the refresh button)
<nisha_newbie> James147: k, i was using Mint KDE earlier but wanted to try Kubuntu. thanks a lot anyways
<pibarnas> is there a good ftp ubuntu list anywhere? Here my server blocks some http packages not doin' it with ftp ones... what can I do?!?
<freddie_> buenas Noches
<afr0beatz> ilpjo[
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> can anyone here help me out... my X video is broken but the system boots into KDE.   I want to re-install the NVidia drivers in a command-line environment.  How do I start Maverick in command-line mode?
<progre55> hi guys! where do you configure the mouse sensitivity? )
<progre55> oh nvm =)
#kubuntu 2010-08-14
<phenomx3> hi
<administrator__> I need some help with thin client I have 10.4 running the thin client boots splash screen shows correctly login and everything is upside down and backwards I know it sound funny but it is happening any help would be appreciated. thanks jc
<administrator__> I need some help with thin client I have 10.4 running the thin client boots splash screen shows correctly login and everything is upside down and backwards I know it sound funny but it is happening any help would be appreciated. thanks jc
<administrator__> anyone out there
<blip99> hi all, I have some strange problems that started happening yesterday, sometimes have to click widget config buttons or close buttons twice for them to respond.  Also my "start button" pops up the menu in the top left corner of th escreen rather than above the button.  Should I perhaps delete all plasma related config files in ~/.kde/share/apps/ and have KDE recreate ?
<blip99> hmm some task list entries need to be clicked twice for hte window to come up also
<OrnateHybrid> Boy it's quiet tonight
<dennister> yep
<dennister> i haven't been here lately myself, but am searching for a way to geo-block my location from websites
<dennister> it's nobody's business if i live in canada or the us
<dennister> <argh>
<dennister> anyone know of any other solutions than using a proxy server?
<OrnateHybrid> You could live on the border of Canada and the US
<OrnateHybrid> That would fool them
<Soul_Sample> hi, can anyone help me configure phonon in kubuntu? i cannot do it whatever i try, i always end up losing sound
<OrnateHybrid> Soul, I can't say I've ever used Phonon, or know what it is for that matter
<OrnateHybrid> But I'll do my best to look into the problem :D
<Soul_Sample> the default configuration after installing works
<Soul_Sample> but only partially - when I start more than one audio appliation, i lose all sound
<Soul_Sample> sometimes miro breaks the sound, sometimes amarok
<Soul_Sample> it's totally random. i even tried pulseaudio, same issue
<OrnateHybrid> Hmm, strange
<OrnateHybrid> I'm reading the wiki on Phonon right now
<OrnateHybrid> can't say if I'll be any help or not
<OrnateHybrid> I've only been using Kubuntu for about a month probably
<OrnateHybrid> Actually, I'm about to change my HD over to Ubuntu
<OrnateHybrid> and give it a try
<Soul_Sample> well, if your sound works properly, we can start from there :)
<OrnateHybrid> xD
<OrnateHybrid> I very rarely use sound on my computer for some strange reason
<OrnateHybrid> Maybe cause I have an iPod stero set
<OrnateHybrid> stereo set*
<OrnateHybrid> with a wireless, powered subwoofer
<OrnateHybrid> That satiates my audio needs :P
<Soul_Sample> i watch a lot of youtube, watch a lot of series, and it's really a problem when I get a message on my messenger and that tiny sound breaks the whole sound system
<OrnateHybrid> There is some possibility that your audio device has a rather crappy driver for Linux
<OrnateHybrid> My computer's WiFi card has a rather sketchy driver from Kubuntu
<OrnateHybrid> and it cancrap out sometimes
<Soul_Sample> it works perfectly under gnome
<OrnateHybrid> and my wireless N adapter has no drivers at all
<Soul_Sample> so, i don't know
<OrnateHybrid> I'd think there is no difference between the desktop environments
<OrnateHybrid> I believe they have the same core functionality
<Soul_Sample> well yes, except kde uses phonon, and gnome uses pulseaudio by default
<Soul_Sample> and it seems it's a pain to make them switch
<OrnateHybrid> This thread may provide some useful information
<OrnateHybrid> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-games-multimedia-entertainment/142121-solved-no-sound-kubuntu.html
<OrnateHybrid> Though you might have already read it
<Soul_Sample> well, this guy basically switched his sound card with another :D
<OrnateHybrid> Yeah
<OrnateHybrid> I wouldn't be suprise if the issue was with your sound card's driver
<OrnateHybrid> :S
<OrnateHybrid> And alot of proprietary hardware doesn't provide Linux drivers
<OrnateHybrid> Ubuntu is 699.4 mb
<OrnateHybrid> and my CD is 700 MB
<OrnateHybrid> this will be a tight fit
<AndChat-> My cable moden only connects if fully ready b4 I boot my PC(any OS). Can I use linux to fool it to think I just rebooted?
<AndChat-> Fixed, thanks ya'll
<zeeshan> hi
<zeeshan> h ru
<zeeshan> wana chat
<bazhang> zeeshan, have a kubuntu support question?
<escalona> es?
<bazhang> !es | escalona
<ubottu> escalona: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikon> need a tip, I previously installed kubuntu over ubuntu, I updated, through apt, to kde 4.5 but when I reboot it's still running 4.4
<ikon> when I run another apt-get upgrade it still shows all the new kde packages as "held back"
<ikon> maybe I need to update gdm, or whatever it uses, to launch kde 4.5 instead of 4.4?
<sobczyk> anyone got problem with bluetooth + nokia phone? (n900) I cant send any files to my pc, buth other phone works, also n900 to other phone works
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Is anyone using desktop search without issue in KDE 4.5?
<otto__> hey, i can't get my microphone to work, any suggestions?
<otto__> can anybody hear me?
<harolddong> using the actual search box doesnt work for me, but tagging and searching other ways works fine
<DarthFrog> otto__: No, it seems your mike isn't working. :-)
<otto__> grudging lol
<DarthFrog> otto__: The only suggestion I have would be to use the mixer app to unmute your mike, if it's muted.
<DarthFrog> If you haven't already done that, that is.
<otto__> unfortunately kmix won't start
<well_laid_lawn> alsamixer in konsole then :]
<well_laid_lawn> I think you hit F4 for capture cards
<well_laid_lawn> it'll tell you on the alsamixer screen
<moyss> hola
<otto__> tried raisng the mic, Capture, and Capture1 levels, didn't do anything
<well_laid_lawn> otto__: does   arecord -l   show the mic?
<otto__> here's my output from arecord -l http://pastebin.com/2LcJ3LU
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> otto__: I missed the paste it has expired
<well_laid_lawn> - Unknown paste ID, it may have expired or been deleted!
<otto__> oops http://pastebin.com/2LcJ3LUV
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> so that's front and back inputs for the mic on the onboard sound
<well_laid_lawn> funny it doesn't turn up in capture cards in alsamixer...
<otto__> how do you know it doesn't turn up?
<well_laid_lawn> otto__> tried raisng the mic, Capture, and Capture1 levels, didn't do anything
<well_laid_lawn> ^^from this - did you try F4 in alsamixer?
<otto__> yeah i raised every bar that appears in the capture screen
<otto__> what do you mean by front and back inputs?
<well_laid_lawn> otto__: the arecord -l found two inputs for the onboard sound card
<otto__> what's the difference between a front input and a back input?
<well_laid_lawn> the front one is at the front of your computer and the back on you have to reach around the back to get to
<well_laid_lawn> one*
<otto__> i see
<otto__> got it working by hitting space bar to activate capture
<bambule___> hello, i am running kubuntu10.04 with KDE4.5. i have the problem that my xorg is more or less constantly hogging the CPU. as far as i remember this problem started when i updated to 10.04 and is not related to the recent 4.5 kde update
<bambule___> things are more or less slugish all the time and also the CPU fan never stops
<bambule___> any idea how i can start to debug this?
<bambule___> i have already disabled compositing which helped a bit (before kwin was also constantly eating 2-6% cpu)
<well_laid_lawn> bambule___: you can, in konsole, run   top   to see what is using the cpu
<bambule___> well_laid_lawn: well, mostly xorg and kwin
<well_laid_lawn> bambule___: what's the graphic card?
<bambule___> well_laid_lawn: nvidia Quadro FX 570M/PCI/SSE2
<well_laid_lawn> bambule___: using the opensource driver or the proprietry one/
<bambule___> well_laid_lawn: the proprietry one
<well_laid_lawn> bambule___: it is not something I've experienced but from what I've seen on here those that have this issue mostly have luck when they change driver
<bambule___> well_laid_lawn: ok, ill try
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<Blackbeard> hallo
<dhq> need help setting up 5.1 sound on my laptop
<rork> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rork> I can't help you with that but someone else might when (s)he picks up the message, in the mean time I hope the documents above can help you further
<dhq> rork: i have a 5.1 card on my laptop, one port switches between mic and speaker, but how do i do this in kubuntu
<rork> dhq: I have no idea
<dhq> hmmm :(
<dhq> thankx anyway :)
<eMyller> Please check your GHNS on colore schemes. :)
<Peace-> !sorrund
<eMyller> ** color
<Peace-> dhq: ?
<Peace-> !sound | dhq
<ubottu> dhq: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dhq> Peace-: it dint see to help
<Peace-> explain better your prolbem
<dhq> Peace-: i have a dell XPS m1530, it has 3 3.5mm ports,
<dhq> when i was on 9.10, i could use 5.1 surround, but now one of the ports remains as mic and i cant switch it to line out
<Peace-> dhq: audio card?
<Peace-> dhq: have you configured kmix ?
<dhq> yes i showed  all the devices there
<dhq> and unmuted them
<Peace-> well there are 2 things to check
<Peace-> one is alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> in a terminal
<Peace-> then maybe you need to do something about 5.1 surround
<dhq> see before i had an option in mic jack (line in, mic in, line out) now i have no line out
<Peace-> dhq: have you checked this ^? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<dhq> Peace-: do i install pulse audio
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> wait
<Peace-> dhq: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112206.0
<Peace-> eat time
<poyntz> does Alt+F2 work in lucid lynx?
<well_laid_lawn> should do
<poyntz> it doesn't for me :/
<poyntz> as in the launcher comes up
<poyntz> but if i enter any program name in it doesn't launch when i tap enter
<dhq> Peace-: so i install pulse audio
<well_laid_lawn> poyntz: in konsole what does   $PATH   return?
<dario_> hi
<dario_> i can't get phpmyadmin running on kubuntu 10.4, though it's insalled with kPackageKit. Any idea how to get it to work?
<Peace-> poyntz: it works here.
<Peace-> poyntz: type konsole
<dario_> i can't get phpmyadmin running on kubuntu 10.4, though it's insalled with kPackageKit. Any idea where the config-file is?
<well_laid_lawn> dario_: if noone here knows try in #ubuntu-server maybe
<poyntz> Peace-: didn't work
<dario_> thx
<phoenix_> hello well_laid_lawn
<poyntz> Peace-: or ya want me to try somethin in konsole
<poyntz> Peace-: do ya kno wat packages Alt+F2 requires?
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: hello :]
<dhq> Peace-: :( still no luck
<phoenix_> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<poyntz> !info Alt+F2
<ubottu> Package Alt+F2 does not exist in lucid
<poyntz> !Alt+F2
<well_laid_lawn> poyntz: alt+F2 makes the app krun
<well_laid_lawn> !find krun
<ubottu> File krun found in kdebase-runtime-data, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-data, kdebase-workspace-dbg, kdebase-workspace-dev (and 86 others)
<poyntz> well_laid_lawn: i must be missing a package
<well_laid_lawn> poyntz: in konsole run   krun   and check for errors
<poyntz> No command 'krun' found
<well_laid_lawn> poyntz: in konsole what does   $PATH   return?
<darklord_> hi all
<darklord_> what irc client do you use / recommend ?
<well_laid_lawn> darklord_: irrsi seems popular
<amichair> if kubuntu hangs at the splash screen, is there any way to see the console output so I can try to find out what's wrong?
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<amichair> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi amichair
<emilton> alguem sabe como instalar o flash player no ubuntun 5
<amichair> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<amichair> how can I figure out what's happening when the kubuntu splash screen hangs for a very longs time (but I hear the HD working a bit)?
<petr> hi
<dfhfdhfdh> hi
<James147> amichair: bootup or login splash?
<amichair> James147: bootup
<dfhfdhfdh> when I open one site in LINUX  it is work!   but in WINDOWS brouser write NOT FOUND!!!!   WHAT?
<dfhfdhfdh> HOW IS IT POSSIBLE????????????
<James147> amichair: how do you define a "very long time"?
<amichair> James147: 20-30 mins
<dfhfdhfdh> please tell me
<James147> amichair: yeah, thats way too long :)
<amichair> well, it came out of it once, the other times I didn't wait
<James147> dfhfdhfdh: for problems with windows see ##windows
<James147> amichair: you can try booting to recovery mode... that will at least show you what its doing
<James147> (hold shift during boot to bring up the grub menu)
<dfhfdhfdh> no...  I want not to go in this channel...
<amichair> James147: it's an upgraded system, so grub legacy - would that be shift or escape?
<dfhfdhfdh> it is inpossible....   firefoxz of windows can not find  but firefox of linux find
<James147> amichair: ecs them I think
<James147> esc ^^
<rork> dfhfdhfdh: which site?
<dfhfdhfdh> plines.ru
<dfhfdhfdh> rork but if you have only linux you do not see it
<amichair> James147: what's the difference between recovery and regular mode other than debug info?
<James147> amichair: allot of things arnt loaded in recovery mode so that it can boot if soemthing non critical is stopping it booting
<James147> amichair: ...
<James147> amichair: ^^ thinking aobut that it might not show you whats wrong ;) but at least will let you in the system quickly if it dosent
<rork> dfhfdhfdh: that site works fine on windows/ie (there's no firefox on that computer :S)
<amichair> ok, I tried it, at the menu chose 'resume', and now I'm at a tty and there's no gui, and at least as far as fits on the screen (any way to scroll up?) everything is OK
<BluesKaj> dfhfdhfdh,if you just installed kubuntu , then do sudo update-grub in the terminal
<dfhfdhfdh> rork  may be my windows die....
<dfhfdhfdh> BluesKaj .
<rork> dfhfdhfdh: do any other websites work then?
<James147> amichair: for an actual boot you might want to lookinto configuring the system to show a text boot rather then graphical (not sure how to do that exactly sorry, but I think plymouth handel the boot splash screen)
<dfhfdhfdh> I restarted 3 times and linux show but windows do not
<dfhfdhfdh> yes
<dfhfdhfdh> ))) other sites work
<BluesKaj> oops sry dfhfdhfdh , I misread
<dfhfdhfdh> but windows work slowly slowly....  I think I should reinstall windows
<dfhfdhfdh> BluesKaj ?    try under windows and say me
<James147> amichair: (although I have a feeling that if you uninstall plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo it will default to the text boot screen ;)  there might be a way to temporly change it though but I do not know how)
<dfhfdhfdh> BluesKaj restart you system and start with windows ....  I am waiting for you
<dfhfdhfdh> and check it
<BluesKaj> no, i'm on my server , no windows partition here
<James147> dfhfdhfdh: this is not a windows support channel... if you having problems with that see ##windows
<BluesKaj> !ru | dfhfdhfdh
<ubottu> dfhfdhfdh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amichair> James147: when I ctrl-alt-f7, I see a tty (graphicy-style) with a bunch of udevd warnings from etc/udev/rules.d/45-libnjb5.rules, any idea what this is about?
<James147> amichair: not sure
<James147> amichair: although if your in recover mode ther is no kdm there because kdm hasent been started yet
<amichair> ah
<James147> amichair: (sudo start kdm will start it)
<dfhfdhfdh> ah
<amichair> it works!
<James147> amichair: did it boot fine though?
<amichair> looks like it
<amichair> now I'll try rebooting again in normal mode, see if it sticks
<James147> amichair: I would try to disable the plymouth graphical theme then and reboot into the normal mode
<James147> amichair: ^^ that way if it hangs you should see where
<amichair> disclaimer: I'm after a HDD clone/upgrade, fwiw
<amichair> nope, looks stuck like before. 5 blue dots on the splash screen
<James147> amichair: boot in recovery and uninstall "plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo" that should remove the fancy splash screena nd default to the text one so you can see what it gets stuck on
<James147> (its probally possibly to disable it rather then uninstall but I do not know how, you can reintsll it after to restore it again)
<amichair> I'll try (maybe quiet or nosplash or something in the boot command?)
<James147> amichair: that will probally also work
<James147> amichair: well, i would try without quite (we want ti to be noisy :D)
<amichair> yep, I erased both 'splash' and 'quiet' from the boot command... we learned something today :-)
<James147> :D
<amichair> and it just did the whole boot ok. I'll give it another restart... maybe it works every other time
<weedar> Hi, I have KDE 4.5, and somehow the system tray got moved to the left - I can't seem to move it to the right, is this a known bug or am I not doing it right? :)
<James147> weedar: to move widgets you need to open the panel settings or add widgets window
<James147> then you can drag them around
<BluesKaj> weedar, add a taskbar to the middle
<weedar> James147: I've done that, and then I can click on the system tray and its name is displayed above it. After clicking it follows my mouse pointer, but if I click again when I have the mouse pointer on the far right of my panel it instantly moves back to the left
<weedar> BluesKaj: ah, brilliant! That also answered my next question, thanks! :)
<BluesKaj> weedar, you have to open the panel toolbox , cashew icon
<mfraz74> weedar: have you tried removing the panel and creating a new panel?
<James147> weedar: drag it further untill there is an indication of where it will drop...
<James147> hmm, now mine seems to be stuck as well :D
<James147> weedar: mine got stuck on the left hand side of the screena for a min :) draging a widget to the left of it seems to let me move it again
<weedar> Thanks guys, but BluesKaj was right - the reason I couldn't move it was because my taskbar was missing
<weedar> I had some friends over yesterday, I think one of them deleted my taskbar by mistake
<amichair> James147: reinstalled plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo and now it booted properly twice in a row :-)
<James147> then that means I found a different bug :D
<James147> amichair: :D
<amichair> I guess it doesn't like being cloned onto another disk for some reason
<amichair> James147: thanks for your help! (as always :-) )
<James147> can anyone confirm this: in kde 4.5 when I drag a widget to the far left it gets stuck there (unable to drag it to a new location) draging a widget to the left of the stuck widget frees it
<BluesKaj> James147, , try moving the slider to the center panel position , after opening the panel toolbox
<dfhfdhfdh> HELLO
<dfhfdhfdh> adobe-release-i386-1.0-1.noarch.rpm   trough witch programm I can install it?
<James147> BluesKaj: dosnt help ^^ its not a major problem, just wanted to see if anyone could confirm it before i send a bug report
<Bauldrick> Hi, I have Ubuntu netbook installed, but would like to use kubuntu-netbook - do i just install plasma-netbook?
<James147> BluesKaj: seems like the left most widget wont let me reposition it (i can drag ti but it snaps back to its positions no matter where i put it, no indication of a dropspot changing either)
<DarthFrog> dfhfdhfdh:  RPM (Redhat Package Manager) archives are not intended for Ubuntu or other Debian based systems.
<dfhfdhfdh> DarthFrog I use kubuntu
<dfhfdhfdh> DarthFrog so ?
<James147> Bauldrick: I would install "kubuntu-netbook"
<dfhfdhfdh> DarthFrog so it is inpossible?
<DarthFrog> dfhfdhfdh: Well, you could try to convert it to a DEB archive using "alien".
<DarthFrog> Not impossible.
<DarthFrog> But you could cause yourself some problems.
<dfhfdhfdh> DarthFrog opk  I download DEB-archive better )))
<DarthFrog> dfhfdhfdh: Yes, much better.
<Bauldrick> James147: cheers, and if all's good - how would I go about removing all unwanted/needed stuff (gnome in this case)
<DarthFrog> dfhfdhfdh:  The command to install a DEB archive is: "sudo dpkg -i <deb archive>".
<James147> !purekde | Bauldrick
<James147> Dont know about the netbook version though
<ubottu> Bauldrick: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Bauldrick> thanks
<mfraz74> Think I might have to see what Kubuntu 10.10 looks like on a netbook as I don't like the look of unity
<ixnari> Does anyone know how to get the reboot menu show up in the restar computer dialogue? I.e.: So I can just click, for example "boot into Windows" and be done with it?
<DarthFrog> dfhfdhfdh: BTW, the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is pretty much limited to the desktop environment.  Other than that, they are the same.
<dfhfdhfdh> DarthFrog ))
<DarthFrog> ixnari: I don't know that that capability is available but it would be a nice thing to have.  Why not make it a feature request?
<dfhfdhfdh> DarthFrog should I tell anywhere that I have ubuntu?  Without more?
<dfhfdhfdh> ok
<James147> ixnari: DarthFrog: I remember previous verions you could press and hold the reboot button in the shutdown dialog and get a list of operating systems to boot to, although bit never worked in the past... havent tested it with the latest versions
<FrogFrog> ..
<ixnari> I see. Thanks DarthFrog and James147
<ixnari> I know such functionality is already available in OpenSuSE and Parus, but Kubuntu is the one I use, so I thought maybe I was missing something
<DarthFrog> James147: i never knew that.  Thanks.
<James147> DarthFrog: took me ages to figure out it was press and hold... but the little arrows told me that there was something more there :D
<BluesKaj> ixnari, reboot menu ? grub ?
 * DarthFrog goes to look for little arrows.
<James147> bah, there is the option to turn off/on the shutdown dialog... i completly lost it
<James147> ixnari: you might want to change the "Boot mangager" option to grub in the shutdown tab of the login manager
<ixnari> BluesKaj: Yeah, I'm sure it's connected to grub some way or another
<BluesKaj> ixnari, grub should show the windows partition
<ixnari> James147: Will check, thanks
<BluesKaj> ixnari, maybe I'm missing the point here
<James147> BluesKaj: I think what he wants is to select "windows" from kdes shutdown dialog to tell grub to boot into windows next
<ixnari> Yeah, exactly
<BluesKaj> ok
<James147> BluesKaj: so that you dont ahve to wait and use the grtub menus when they appear
<DarthFrog> James147:  I wonder if that was a capability in Grub 1 that isn't (yet?) in Grub 2?
<ixnari> Okay, done. Let's see if this works
<James147> DarthFrog: that might explain why the little arrow disapeard on the reboot dialog
<BluesKaj> James147, ixnari , I haven't run any other linux OSs with a windows install , din't know it was an option on them
<karti> hi all
<James147> DarthFrog: note that with the shutdown dialog you also have the arror, for sleep and hybernate
<ixnari> Well, no dice. I guess I'll write a feature request later on. Thanks anyway, guys!
<DarthFrog> James147: I noticed that.
<q__> how to install driver nvidia on 10.04?
<DarthFrog> !nvidia | q__
<ubottu> q__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<q__> ok thank you
<normand> Quelqu'un comprends le québecois sur ce canal?
<DarthFrog> !fr | normand
<ubottu> normand: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<normand> Merci pour l'info Darthfrog
<Kage> I am using 10.04 amd64 from dvd install, and I for the life of me can not find how to change the desktop theme
<Kage> nvm, found it
<poyntz> well_laid_lawn: bash: /home/chris/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<poyntz> well_laid_lawn: that's what $PATH returns
<James147> poyntz: "echo $PATH"
<DarthFrog> James147: The error message returned the path.
<DarthFrog> poyntz: What are you trying to do?
 * James147 assumed he was trying to get the contents of PATH and just typed "$PATH" >> should be "echo $PATH"
<DarthFrog> James147: ;-)   He got his $PATH either way.
<James147> :D
<V0r34u5> Hey guys, I need to open a port to test /dcc get (because I have trouble with), so I want to use iptables but I dont know how to open a simple port and then close it.
<James147> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: Is the port currently firewalled?
<V0r34u5> DarthFrog, I have not set any exeption in iptables
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: All ports are open, unless they are firewalled.
<DarthFrog> Whether there is anything listening on any particular port is another matter.
<V0r34u5> DarthFrog, I think i need to set an exeption for irssi, because I can send files from /dcc send, but I cant get them when someone send me something
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: Well, you can issue the command: "sudo iptables -F"  That will flush all the iptables rules and you can test if that's your problem.
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: But don't leave yourself open for long. :-)
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: Oh yeah, it just occurred to me - the firewall might be on your router.  Do you have the proper port being forwarded from your router?
<V0r34u5> DrathFrog, good question, I dont know lol
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5:  Also, before flushing your iptable rules, try "sudo iptables -L" to list the rules currently in force.
<poyntz> James147 DarthFrog : /home/chris/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<poyntz> James147 DarthFrog : I'm trying to get Alt+F2 to work
<V0r34u5> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<V0r34u5> target     prot opt source               destination
<James147> poyntz: that looks like your PATH varible :)
<V0r34u5> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<V0r34u5> target     prot opt source               destination
<V0r34u5> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FloodBotK2> V0r34u5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<V0r34u5> target     prot opt source               destination
<poyntz> James147 DarthFrog : I'm trying to get Alt+F2 to work
<DarthFrog> poyntz: So what's the issue?
<James147> poyntz: krunner probally crashed, try rerunning it
<V0r34u5> DarthFrog, thats all
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: You don't currently have a firewall on your system.  Methinks you need to forward the port from your router to your system.
<mycobacterium> HI
<mycobacterium> hola
<mycobacterium> alguien de Chile
<V0r34u5> DarthFrog, do you know a good tuto for iptables ?
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: I used to. :-)  Many moons ago.
<poyntz> DarthFrog James147 : nope. it never works
<poyntz> the box comes up
<James147> poyntz: can you run "krunner" in a terminal?
<poyntz> if i enter any program name in, then tap enter it fails
<James147> poyntz: so krunner is loading :)
<poyntz> i tried running it in konsole
<poyntz> same problem
<poyntz> it runs
<poyntz> but it wont launch apps
<FloodBotK2> poyntz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poyntz> and there was no dumb in konsole
<James147> poyntz: check the plugins
<poyntz> *dump
<DarthFrog> poyntz: What did you try running in konsole?
<poyntz> i don't remember installing any
<poyntz> krunner
<V0r34u5> DarthFrog, if i have no firewall, do you think that can be my /dcc get problem ?
<James147> poyntz: click the spanner icon in krunner, that will open the plugins... there should be some installed by default
<DarthFrog> Does the popup box appear when you press Alt-F2?
<V0r34u5> DarthFrog, all port are closed by default, so the file I want to get cant pass
<James147> V0r34u5: on ubuntu all ports are open by default (fire wall is disalbed)
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: No.  I think your issue is with port forwarding.  The /DCC GET is coming in to your IP address, which is actually the WAN address on your router.  The poor router has no idea what to do with it.  A port forwarding rule will tell it what to do.
<poyntz> James147: tried disabling all plugins. didn't change a thing
<James147> poyntz: you need to enable them to nmake it work ^^
<DarthFrog> poyntz: No, you need to enable the plugins. :-)
<poyntz> James147 DarthFrog : thanks! that fixed it
<poyntz> have a great night
<V0r34u5> DarthFrog, ok, I need to set iptables and it can resolve my problem ?
<V0r34u5> setting a chain of rules
<James147> V0r34u5: no, you need to configure your router
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: Nope, I very much doubt that iptables has anything to do whatsoever with your issue.  Iptables on your local machine, that is.
<V0r34u5> ok thanx, i will googling about "configuring my router":P
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: What model router do you have?
<mweijts> V0r34u5: http://portforward.com/
<V0r34u5> DarthFrog, hummm, a router from Bell
<V0r34u5> 2wire
<mweijts> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm index of routers
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: Do you have the instruction manual for it?  Can you log in as Administrator to its admin web page?  "It" being your router.
<DarthFrog> V0r34u5: Check the link that mweijts just provided.  It may tell  you exactly what you need to do.  You also must know what port you need to work with. :-)
<V0r34u5> ok, thanx guys !
<apparle> how to get the source for the command cksum
<Scunizi> on boot I always get an error with Akonadi... akonadi_gcal_resource PID (various) .. 11 Segmentation Fault .. How do I make this stop crashing?  I have to kill the akonadi server and Kontact and restart both.. akonadi first then kontact.
<ep> I installed sun java's and used update-alternatives to "prefer it".  However both firefox and chromimum are still using the ice tea plugin.  I need sun's plugin.  WHere can I find instrurctions on how to mangage plugins (eg remove ice tea and add sun)?
<ep> I'd like to use the openjdk but unfortunely it doesn't work well with a few java games I play.
<Scunizi> !java | ep
<ubottu> ep: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ep> god I wish i understood kpackage kit interface  I search for java and get too many hits, I search for plugin and get too many hits  I search 'java plugin'  (without the quotes) and get nothing... i'll search sun brb.
<ep> Found sun's java6 plugin.  Question  do i need to remove the icetea plugin or disable it or neither?
<Scunizi> ep: probably remove it
<Scunizi> ep: you can always install synaptic
<Scunizi> ep: the link provided by ubottu has the easy method of setting sun-java as the default
<ep> Scunizi: I already set sun-java as the defaut.... And it works with stand alone java apps.  Apparenlty it has no affect on the plugins for  browsers  however.
<ep> i didn't install the plugin though,  I'll do that and see what happens
<Bauldrick> is there a netbook channel?
<After730> Can someone help me with Kubuntu? I am unable to empty Trash and need help how to do it
<James147> ep: kpackagekits search box is a dumb search box... it just searchs for the package anme by default... you can set it to search the discription is you want to
<ep> ah thanks, that will help
<James147> After730: to empty the trash navigate to it in dolphin (trash: in the address bar will do that) then right click on an empty part of the view and click "empty trash"
<ep> i installed sun-java6 plugin ; closed firefox; reopened firefox and about:plugins still only listed iced tea
<James147> ep: try: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<ep> i did that 2 days ago but will do it again
<James147> !pm | After730
<ubottu> After730: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ep> James147: the current selection is sun's java 6 (and it works with stand alone java apps, they use sun)
<Bauldrick> i have a problem - my daughters netbook screen broke so I've decided to place it behind TV and use TV as monitor for it (with wireless bits etc...) Unfortunately everytime I restart netbook, the broken screen (LVDS1 800x600) gets mirrored to TV. I can adjust the TV (VGA1) to 1280x1024, but upon reboot it resets to 800x600
<James147> After730: do you get an error when you click on "empty trash"?
<James147> Bauldrick: you could create a xrandr script to run at login to change the resalution... or set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<James147> !pm | After730
<ubottu> After730: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ep> okay on the chromimum browser (which is set as my default)  now gives both iced tea and sun's java in about:plugins output.... I see which one it uses
<James147> After730: try deleting ~/.local/share/Trash
<Bauldrick> James147: the script option would be better, if I screw xorg up, then I have no access to netbook at all?  Any samples of said script to view that you know of?
<After730> James147 OK, will try that now
<James147> Bauldrick: then you would need to create a bash script with the appropate xrandr commands in (dont know xrandr well enough though) "man xrandr" should tell you how to use it... also google :)
<James147> Bauldrick: (or if you only need one line you can try that directly into the auto start thing via: system settings > advanced > autostart
<James147> )
<After730> James147 There is no file .local/share/Trash local/share only has: applications, ca-certificates, fonts, man, ppd, sgml, and xml No Trash in that directory
<James147> After730: "locate trash" then :)
<James147> ^^ or better yet "locate trash | grep /home/"
<James147> ~/.kde/share/config/ktrashrc  might also tell you where it is
<berto01> ciao a tutti
<After730> James147 I found it using locate, but need command to delete the directory
<ep> James147: I think I"m going to try to simply uninstall the icedtea browser plugin , no sence in having two.  I should "aptitude remove" right?   "aptitude purge"?
<James147> After730: "rm -r DIRECTORY"
<ep> *sense
<berto01> ho acquistato un HD esterno da 320 giga ma il lettore dvd no nriesce a caricarlo
<James147> ep: remove will uninstall it, purge will do the same but delete config files as well
<James147> ep: (note: "sudo aptitude purge ~c" will delete all config files of programs that where uninstalled :)  )
<James147> sudo aptitude search ~c to list them
<James147> ^^ that one dosnt need sudo
<After730> James147 I deleted the directory the way you said. It does not exist when I use Terminal. But The directory and all the files still show when I view in Nautilus. Must I reboot or something?
<James147> After730: no... which dierectory did you delete?
<After730> /home/MYNAME/.local/share/Trash/
<After730> James147 /home/MYNAME/.local/share/Trash/
<James147> After730: and it repoted no error? can you pastebin the output of "ls ~/.local/share"
<After730> James147 Don't know pastebin, but this is the LS result of what I did
<After730> James147 /home/MYNAME/.local/share/ ls: akonadi , desktop-directories, local-mail, totem, applications, Empathy, mime, ubuntuone, contacts, gvfs-metadata, pitivi, webkit, desktop-couch, icons, rhythmbox
<nisha_newbie> is therey any application from which I can read .lit e-book file
<James147> After730: seems to be deleted :)
<James147> !pastebin | After730
<ubottu> After730: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<James147> After730: close dolphin and delete ~/.kde/share/config/ktrashrc and ~/.kde/share/config/trashrc
<After730> James147 Deleted both files. Then, opened Nautilus and Trash is still full with same files
<James147> After730: ... I assumeed you where using dolphin.... dont know anything about Nautlius, for that you might want to ask in #ubuntu (they know more about gnome)
<After730> James147 Maybe a hint here, Nautilus does not identify Trash in /home/MYNAME/ , just straight Trash
<After730> James147 OK, thank you very much for your detailed step-by-step help
<valid_nickname19> I have a question regarding SystemSettings in kubuntu 10.04
<ixM`> Hi !
<James147> !ask | valid_nickname19
<ubottu> valid_nickname19: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ixM`> I'm having trouble with my microphone, I can't barely hear anything. I've checked around in internet but didn't find anything. I've seen that there should be a mic boost checkbox in alsamixer but I couldn't find it. Any clue ?
<valid_nickname19> I had some problems configuring samba, and being new to linux I probably messed things up in the process. Now, the Printer icon has disappeared from the SystemSettings window, and I have no idea how to make it come back.
<James147> valid_nickname19: there is no good gui atm for configuing samba...
<ep> life is good
<James147> ep:  :D
<James147> valid_nickname19: and samba dosnt have anything to do with the printer icon in system settigns :S
<James147> (at least it shouldnt)
<valid_nickname19> I'm sorry for not being clear in my question. I already had samba configured, but now my Printer icon is not there
<James147> valid_nickname19: what version of kubutnu and kde
<James147> ?
<mudassar> hello, i have just installed kubuntu 10.04, i have some concerns about usability
<mudassar> can somebody help me doing settings ?
<James147> mudassar: what 'concerns'?
<valid_nickname19> kubuntu 10.04, How do I check for my KDE version?
<James147> valid_nickname19: any kde app > help > about kde (i would guess 4.4.2
<mudassar> james147: First of all, how to drag the above panel to the bottom of the desktop ??
<valid_nickname19> you are correct sir
<James147> mudassar: (isent it already at the bottem? thats the default) right click the panel > panel options > panel settigns > click and drag the "screen edge" box
<James147> valid_nickname19: cant remember the printer options in 4.4... but from what i remember they are incomplete :S
<mudassar> james147: I do not see this options when i click on the panel
<James147> dont know why they would just "disapear" though.. and I hightly doupt it is samba related
<valid_nickname19> can I download a different Printer manager, then?
<James147> mudassar: right click... (or just click the cashew thing at the end (the circle thing)
<valid_nickname19> I should also probably say that in the process of configuring samba I reinstalled a bunch of packages with synaptic,
<James147> valid_nickname19: hmm, that probally want right :S
<valid_nickname19> :)
<James147> valid_nickname19: afraid I dont know that much  about printer configuration... you could try installiung kubuntu-desktop and see if the option appears again (should install everything the default kubuntu has) or you can look into configuring cups directly (i think it has a web interface)
<James147> valid_nickname19: (cups is the printer backend in [k]ubuntu)
<mudassar> james147: yes that is done. Now tell me how can I bring the title bar of each window, it is not there for any window and every window seems to be fullscreen without top buttons for minimize, maximize etc
<Scunizi> valid_nickname19: cups is the backend for most if not all linux variants.. access it through Firefox with http://localhost:631 .. from there you can create a new printer, modify an existing one etc..
<James147> mudassar: your on the netbook version arnt you?
<mudassar> yes
<mudassar> installed on my laptop
<mudassar> some windows do have titlebars but this window (IRC) has no
<mudassar> so i cannot move it or minimize it
<James147> mudassar: maximised windows are configured to not show their boarder to save on screen space... (i like this option, dont know how to disable it though) you can "ALT+right-drag" windows to normalise them though
<James147> mudassar: also there is a button on the panel by default that can normalise windows
<James147> mudassar: its part of the "current window" widget
<valid_nickname19> James147: Thank you for showing me cups, Is the printer manager in kubuntu just a wrapper for this cups interface then?
<James147> valid_nickname19: as far as I know it is
<James147> valid_nickname19: well, as far as i know kde dosnt actually ahve a proper printer settings/support yet
<James147> (think thats one of the things they are doing for maverick)
<roxy__> what do you do if your knetworkmanager keeps crashing?
<roxy__> anyway to fix it from not crashing?
<valid_nickname19> James147: Thank you very much, I reinstalled kubuntu-desktop and the Printer Widget is back.
<James147> roxy__: not seen it actually crash before... what version of kubuntu/kde are you using?
<roxy__> James147:  i think it is 10.04 not sure
<mudassar> I cannot see which apps are running, there was one panel for it but i accidently removed it and now i cannot switch using mouse
<James147> roxy__: lsb_release -r    should tell you your kubuntu version (kde4-config --version   for the kde version)
<James147> mudassar: the netbook version dosent have a taskbar by default... (you can add one) it uses the current window widget and present windows effect
<mudassar> how to add ? i didn't understand
<James147> mudassar: the taskbar widget is called "task manager" a better one to use might be "smooth tasks" though as it only uses hte icons rather then the icons and text (like win7)
<roxy__> James147:  it says:
<roxy__> -pc:~$ kde4-config --version
<roxy__> Qt: 4.6.2
<roxy__> KDE Development Platform: 4.4.2 (KDE 4.4.2)
<roxy__> kde4-config: 1.0
<FloodBotK2> roxy__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roxy__> opps sorry
<James147> mudassar: right click the panel > [panel options > ] add widgets
<mudassar> then what to add ?
<James147> roxy__: :S never seen or hears of that version crashng (many other prblems but not crashing) :S
<James147> heard ^^
<James147> mudassar: "task manager"  although i recomend installing the "smooth tasks" widget if you ahve a smaller screen (plasma-widget-smooth-tasks)
<roxy__> James147: >.> weird. i know on the forms i ask only one person told me that it happen to them before and the only thing that they knew what to do is to redue every thing
<roxy__> -_- i guess i have to do that
<James147> roxy__: try creating a new user and see if it ahppens on that... that would at least tell you if its a config error
<James147> (dont know what to do if it isent, but you can delete the relevent config files if it is)
<James147> roxy__: if that dosent work you can try using the gnome version (install: network-manager-gnome   run: nm-applet)  or even wicd
<James147> (wicd will replace and uninstall network-manager)
<roxy__> James147:  i have Wicd on my computer but it didnt take knetwork off. the only problem i have with Wicd is that my wireless thing wont work
<James147> roxy__: hmm... i sware installing wicd unisntalled network-manager...
<James147> roxy__: do you have network-manager installed?>
<James147> (as well as network-manager-kde?
<roxy__> knetworkmanager
<James147> roxy__: here "knetworkmanager" is a virtual package..... sugesting its not used anymore
<James147> roxy__: i think its now in "network-manager-kde"
<roxy__> oh ok
<James147> but either way, do you have "network-manager" ...?
<mudassar> i m still not able to bring the titlebar of the window
<James147> mudassar: you might want to consider installing "kubuntu-desktop" and using the normal desktop interface (you can still use the search $ launch activity)
<mudassar> on my laptop ?
<James147> mudassar: how big is you laptops screen?
<mudassar> 14'
<mudassar> but I have bigger screen at office that i attach with laptop... it is 19 inches
<James147> mudassar: i would say thats about the middle ground for switching :)
<mudassar> can I use that version of desktop in my laptop ? I mean that is meant for desktop machines
<James147> mudassar: the net book version is designed for smaller screens (i would say < about 13-14inch)
<mudassar> it is very hectic when I cannot rearrange windows ...
<James147> mudassar: it works just as well on laptops, the only difference is the screen size......
<mudassar> no problem for size of screen ... bcoz i have bigger screen as well that i mostly use
<James147> (i mean the desktop version works just as well with laptops, the only difference between netbook and desktop is the screen size)
<mudassar> but it is time taking to install the distro again
<mudassar> is there any setting that can convert the desktop to desktop machine ?
<James147> "kubuntu-desktop" works just as well works laptops... the netbook version was designed with smaller screens in mind... i think that is about it... in terms of power/lightness netbook and desktop area bout the same
<James147> mudassar: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<James147> mudassar: (on kde 4.5, cant remember where on < 4.5) switch system settings > workspace > "Workspace Type" to "desktop"
<mudassar> but plz tell me some shortcut, I have configured many other apps now so can't redo the installation
<mudassar> where is switch system settings ?
<James147> mudassar: kubuntu-desktop is just a package with all the stuff needed for a full desktop... you just need toinstall that not do a complete reinstall
<bullocksmachine> yep
<James147> mudassar: what kde version do you have (any kde app > help > about kde)?
<bullocksmachine> xterm and apt-get are fastest way there
<James147> bullocksmachine: (konsole)
<James147> :D
<mudassar> kde 4.4.2
<bullocksmachine> ;)
<James147> (cant remember where the option is in kde 4.4.x... and has no comps with that version... anyone else know where?) either way you still need to install "kubuntu-desktop)
<mudassar> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mudassar> will this work ?
<James147> mudassar: yeas
<James147> (although you might still need to change the workspace settings)
<amstan_> hello
<amstan_> where can i get kde4.5? is there a ppa that has it?
<fabbio84> Peace-: quasi fatto penso :-D
<amstan_> i was using kubuntu-ppa till now, i tought that was enough, but apparently they don't have it
<amstan_> nvm, i guess i have to use ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Peace-> fabbio84: you are in englsih channel
<amstan_> thank you topic
<Peace-> fabbio84: you have to speak english or go in the italina channel ... ossia di la
<fabbio84> Peace-: so what? i must speak in english?
<Trance> hi
<Peace-> hi Trance
<fabbio84> Peace-: so what? i must speak in english?
<Peace-> fabbio84: sudo apt-get install konversation  and remove quassel
<Peace-> konversation is better than quassel
<Peace-> for me and so for you xD
<fabbio84> Peace-: how can i remove quassel?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove quassel
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install konversation
<fabbio84> Peace-: ok
<fabbio84> Peace-: there's a parameter to remove completely a program? like -a or -e
<Peace-> fabbio84: sudo apt-get remove --purge someprogram
<ryrych> hello,
<Peace-> fabbio84: http://duncan.mac-vicar.com/blog/archives/644
<NAJI> hello
<Peace-> ryrych: hi
<ryrych> libqt4-assistant blocks my packages from upgrade
<NAJI> does kubuntu contain wvdial and usb-modeswitch packages??
<NAJI> I am about downloading it
<Peace-> NAJI: what do you want do ?
<NAJI> I need them to make my 3G usb modemwork
<Peace-> explain better
<NAJI> ZTE
<Peace-> mm
<NAJI> ZTE MF100
<Peace-> ok i have a nokia 5800 and it works with knetworkmanager
<NAJI> they are not installed in ubuntu
<NAJI> so I am trying with kubuntu
<Peace-> have you tried with knetworkmanager?
<NAJI> it wouldn't work
<Peace-> try then ... you try something else
<NAJI> I have to install wvdial and  usb-modeswitch
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> if youare sure install them
<NAJI> they configure /etc/wvconf
<NAJI> I cannot
<NAJI> they require a lot packages
<Peace-> you are not on line with ethernet?
<NAJI> and I need the net to know them
<NAJI> no
<NAJI> I am on windows now
<NAJI> the modem works here
<NAJI> and I need those package and all the dependencies too
<NAJI> which I don't know!!!
<Peace-> NAJI: you should get a etherent connection
<Peace-> ethernet
<Peace-> or a wifi
<NAJI> it does work!! I just want to know if wvdial and usb modeswitch are available in the kubuntu CD
<Peace-> NAJI: mmm i dunno
<NAJI> ok, thanksss
<Peace-> NAJI: if they are not download dvd should be there
<NAJI> the dvd contain more language packs, that's what is there about it
<NAJI> okay bye
<ironbeard> (ironbeard) hey guys, was hoping i could get some clarification on setting up a server..if i set my router to static ip it assigns it a non 192.168 address. if i forward ports to my server computer's internal ip, should i be able to connect to my server using the external ip my router gave me? or do i need a service like no-ip.com?
<maco> ironbeard: you need to connect to the router's external IP
<maco> if that's dynamic, then you need something like dyndns
<maco> the ip of the server inside the LAN has no bearing on what happens outside
<ironbeard> right. but i can switch it from dynamic to static, but not sure if that gives me an internal static ip for the router or external ip for the router. would i typically have to pay my isp for the external ip?
<maco> you have to pay your ISP for an external static IP
<maco> if you setup your router to do static, that just means dhcp isnt being used to setup the machines inside the LAN and they'll all have to be manually configured for IP, gateway, route, and dns settings
<maco> (which is kind of a pain in the butt)
<ironbeard> right on. so my other option is to leave it as dynamic and install the no ip dynamic update system?
<mudassar> how will i activate the desktop (that is installed by apt-get install kubuntu-desktop) ?
<ironbeard> mudassar you can choose at the login screen
<ironbeard> mudassar im guessing you installed kubuntu after having gnome ubuntu installed
<ironbeard> hurm
<maco> ironbeard: setting a static ip on the server inside will make the port forwarding easier. but dhcp reservations are probably the best solution since then dns and route and gateway are automatically set
<taozhiwei> hh
<ironbeard> macro yeah, right on. for me its just a laptop phone and xbox, but i see. havent heard of dhcp reservations, will look them up
<mudassar> i selected KDE but still the same desktop came with same settings
<mudassar> (there were failsafe, kde and one default (previous) options)
<maco> mudassar: what was your old desktop?
<mudassar> netbook ... (the one which comes out when we install latest kubuntu 10.04)
<mudassar> i installed the netbook version of kubuntu 10.04, but i want to use the desktop of desktop-version of kubuntu 10.04 i have installed kubuntu-desktop, now how to use it ?
<Guinnessman> Hello,
<Guinnessman> in big need of help
<Guinnessman> anyone free? :)
<mudassar> ask
<Guinnessman> ok, thanks
<Guinnessman> have a compaq 615 lappy, installed ubuntu 10.4 by using xforcevesa on install
<Guinnessman> can boot with xforcevesa
<Guinnessman> however gdmdoesnt start and says there is a graphic issue which I try to siolve but the menu loops
<Guinnessman> start x brings up the desktop but no wifi, no 'dbus' apparantly and no net
<Guinnessman> anyone know how i can get dbus up and running and my graphics issue solved?
<Guinnessman> bad times
<ironbeard-brb> sorry, cant help you here
<Guinnessman> ok, thanks anyway
<Guinnessman> anyone else?
<matt__> #ubuntu ?
<ironbeard> macro: are dhcp reservations set on the router or the dhcpd.conf file?
<urgen> is your 'nix your router?
<urgen> most routers do dhcp allocation and can be told from what to what to hand out
<ironbeard> urgen: no, just basic home wireless router.
<urgen> log in there, then, and tell it what you want it to do
<ironbeard> right on, havnt fooled with the dhcp too much yet, will do.
<urgen> whatever your gateway IP is
<urgen> point a browser there
<urgen> default logins and passwords are usually one of a few select patterns: user=blank pass=admin or user=admin pass=admin or user=admin pass=password
<urgen> there are a few other variations depending on brand and you can look that up online
<urgen> whatever it is, change it
<ironbeard> yeah, im familiar with that, just dont see dhcp settings
<ironbeard> are there routers that dont include dhcp reservations?
<jcpoff> Does anyone ever say anything here?
<amstan_> ugh.. i just updated to kde 4.5, and now every time i hit ctrl+s in kate i get this error: The filter/check plugin 'python-encoding' could not be found, still continue saving of
<amstan_> please help, there is no way to disable the warning./.
<Bauldrick_> Why can Amarok not see my music on a NAS running firefly ?
<Peace-> amstan_: here it works well
<Peace-> amstan_: try to rename $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> but...
<amstan_> Peace-: how did you update to kde 4.5?
<amstan_> Peace-: no way i'm doing that, it means like 2 hours of reconfiguring everything
<andre_> bds
<Peace-> amstan_: just rename .kde not delete... :)
<amstan_> also.. i notice a severe drop in fps in sauer after i upgraded
<amstan_> like.. down to 10fps, before i had 200
<amstan_> and then i tried to disable composition with shift alt f11
<Peace-> amstan_: create a new user...
<amstan_> and it switched the "layout manager to spiral mode"
<Peace-> amstan_: look if something is fixed
<Peace-> and if it is ...
<Peace-> :)
<amstan_> how do i disable this layout mode thing?
<amstan_> god.. i can't move a window
<Peace-> amstan_: create a new user...
<Peace-> when you upgrade a dekstop enviroment
<Peace-> you should create a new user or rename .kde
<amstan_> well.. too late now is it?
<Peace-> sudo adduser YOURUSER
<amstan_> it has worked perfectly before, upgrading from 4.1 to 4.2 to 4.3 to 4.4
<Peace-> no way
<Peace-> that was luck
<Peace-> many people had problems upgrading
<Peace-> the first stuff to try is create a new user
<Peace-> or rename $HOME/.kde
<amstan_> but again, that means hours of work
<Peace-> then if the problem is not solved you have to look in another way
<Peace-> amstan_: this is a TESTA
<Peace-> TEST
<Peace-> create a new user... means you will not lost old settings
<Peace-> in the other user...
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> leaving
<olskolirc> I'm on Lucid and its asking me to install language support and it has a list of languages...english is grayed out what do they want me to pick please?
<MichealH> \o
<jcpoff> ?
<olskolirc> someone say my name please?
<olskolirc> olskolirc
<olskolirc> and how do I upgrade my kernel version to Lucid from Karmic please
<nobarking> hello
<nobarking> i was trying to upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 with the Kubuntu Backports PPA, but i've got 172 packages blocked
<nobarking> does anyone know what might the issue be?
<olskolirc> you have a broken package nobarking
<olskolirc> sudo synaptic nobarking
<nobarking> olskolirc: can it be fixed throug CLI or do i really have to install synaptics?
<olskolirc> !language support |olskolirc
<olskolirc> synaptic should be installed nobarking
<nobarking> olskolirc: ok, thanks
<sourcemaker> what is the difference between s/mine and gnupg encryption?
<btarik1> hello, when i updated thunderbid to the 3.2 version i lost the "inbox folder", the folder where i used to read all the new msgs form me different accounts, how can i get it back?
<binskipy2u> hey everyone.. with 4.4.5 working well, and being LTS and all.. is there any real reason to install 4.5 or any reason in the next 3 years that 4.4.5 will be a less "viable" option to use?
<Tm_T> binskipy2u: if there's nothing in 4.5 that you need, there's no _need_ to upgrade (:
<binskipy2u> Tm_T thats not what i'm asking.. i have no "need" to upgrade, but is it a good "idea" to upgrade?
<binskipy2u> 1. being its not officially support, and its a backport repo etc.. and 2. being since 4.4.5 is lts
<Tm_T> well, it's a good idea if there's something you want/need
<Tm_T> it shouldn't be harmful, but shouldn't do miracles either
<binskipy2u> i'm assuming if there's any bugs...or minor/major issues with 4.4.5 they wil be fixed promptly
<Tm_T> considering we are supposed to be supporting it several years, those should be sorted one way or another
#kubuntu 2010-08-15
<ryrych> hello
<ryrych> how can I safely downgrade xserver-xorg to Koala version?
<spenca> hi all
<spenca> does anyone have an old runescape account?
<spenca> that they dont want anymore
<spenca> helloooooo?
<spenca> anyone home
<spenca> helooo
<spenca> does anyone have an old runescape account?
<ironbeard> hey guys, sorry not specific kubuntu question, but setting up a server with a dynamic dns no-ip.com. do i need to list noip as my dns servers, or can i still use google public dns?
<Bytesunfish> If someone has the time and knowledge I have an issue with an onboard nic that for some reason is being recognized as virbr0 rather than eth0 or eth1
<Bytesunfish> I have a second nic that I'm using now that is recognized as eth0
<Bytesunfish> I'm on ubuntu 10.04 server
<Bytesunfish> the motherboard is an Asus m2n-e
<James147> Bytesunfish: is the naming a problem?
<Bytesunfish> I could care less about the naming
<Bytesunfish> It isn't being given good ip addresses and doesn't function like a regular test
<Bytesunfish> regular nic**
<Bytesunfish> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:08:16:38:f5
<Bytesunfish>           inet addr:192.168.1.99  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Bytesunfish>           inet6 addr: fe80::260:8ff:fe16:38f5/64 Scope:Link
<Bytesunfish>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Bytesunfish>           RX packets:896 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Bytesunfish>           TX packets:899 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Bytesunfish>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBotK2> Bytesunfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<licensed_> anybody knows a program to record my audio playing? i would like to record a myspace song
<Bytesunfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478180/
<Bytesunfish> The eth0 is the nic that is in the pci slot and the virbr0 is the motherboard nic
<Bytesunfish> My lspci results are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/478181/ Even this shows it as an virbr0
<Bytesunfish> Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions? I've hit a wall with this problem.
<well_laid_lawn> Bytesunfish: anything in dmesg about why it is that?
<Bytesunfish> I put in the command, but I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for.
<Bytesunfish> what would I grep to see information on the device
<well_laid_lawn> br0 maybe
<cato37> hello. how do i dl the help files for the desktop programs like Kontact?
<Bytesunfish> Can't add a grep to the command
<Bytesunfish> Scanning through doesn't show me anything there
<well_laid_lawn> try   dmesg | grep -i br0
<Bytesunfish> [   23.580835] virbr0: starting userspace STP failed, starting kernel STP
<Bytesunfish> There was one other but it just said there are no ipv6 routers available which is correct.
<ilya-x> how can I change an application's kdewallet settings from "always allow" to prompt me for the password every time?
<ilya-x> I can see the listing in the KDE Wallet Manager under "Access Control", but I don't see a way to change the policy setting
<cato37> bbl. have a good day all
<V0r34u5> Hey guys, how can I disable AutoCompletion history in the Run Command (atl-f2) ?
<condon> Anyone in here running Compiz w/ cube with different images on each face?
<condon> Set it up a couple years ago, bit of a system crash and sat it in a closet for a while... now can't remember how I did it (want to change the background images)
<condon> Can anyone tell me what significant changes there are from 8.04 to the latest buntu install?
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<hector__> if my latop has not a bluetooth device,i load down the android source code ,occuring that the process of loading on souce code pause,i don't know if  both of them have a connection.
<urgen> say that again a different way hector
<Surunveri> hi
<Surunveri> i downloaded this tar gz package and unpacked it
<Surunveri> and it contaiend shell scripts.. or files like setup.sh
<Surunveri> but i dont know how to start them
<Surunveri> so..
<Surunveri> =D
<Surunveri> how to do that?
<Surunveri> ok i found it from google =D
<boldak> Hello, I am using Kubuntu 10.10 Alpha 3 installed here to kicad and he does not work. The console says this: kicad: relocation error: kicad: symbol _ZTI12wxAuiToolBar, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0 with link time reference. How to fix it? thx
<well_laid_lawn> !maverick | boldak
<ubottu> boldak: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<boldak> Thanks I'm in #ubuntu+1
<Vampirsha> всем привет
<Vampirsha> что тут?
<maco> !ru | Vampirsha
<ubottu> Vampirsha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Vampirsha> мне помощь не нужна
<btarik> i want to make firefox the web vrowser by default, i have already done it computer>system and settings>default applications>web browser, but it doesn't work perfectly, some applications like amsn continue to open it's links in konqueror, any idea?
<btarik> I am under kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<troopperi> btarik: i think its might be inside on amsn settings what is default browser to use, my kopete uses konqueror and firefox is default browser..
<btarik> problem solved, in the preferences of amsn, change  xdg-open into  firefox, but i still don't understand why   xdg-open command doesn't  open the links in my default web browser?
<memax1975> ciao
<ubuntu> hi everbody
<ubuntu> im trying to repair my kubuntu... i did chroot with a livecd... n i have internet in that system up to the router... i was having that problem sometime age... but i cant remember what do i have to do
<ubuntu> XD could someone help me?
<well_laid_lawn> why is the internet only up to the router?
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu: ^^
<ubuntu> cuz...
<ubuntu> how could i say that
<ubuntu> well
<ubuntu> i have internet on my livesystem
<ubuntu> i did chroot
<well_laid_lawn> l
<ubuntu> in that system i have only internet up to router...
<ubuntu> it is so
<ubuntu> that
<ubuntu> i can do ping to my self
<ubuntu> i can do ping to router
<ubuntu> n see the router
<ubuntu> but not to out world
<ubuntu> i dont know if u get it... cuz my english is not the best thing
<well_laid_lawn> ping -c 3 www.google.com   work?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> it doesnt work to anywhere out there
<ubuntu> in that system
<ubuntu> just... unknown host
<ubuntu> that problem i had somewhen...
<well_laid_lawn> it prob doesn't have the router as the nameserver
<ubuntu> n someone told me... that i got to do... but now i dont remember it
<ubuntu> well i have ip... but i think is something with the packages
<ubuntu> cuz... up to router i just need mac adresse
<ubuntu> but after ruter i need ip
<ubuntu> when the symbolic link is not ok... i dont get ip to outher or anygateway
<ubuntu> is n it?
<ubuntu> the last time
<ubuntu> i just got to delete something on a file... netconf or something like that
<ubuntu> but i dont find that file
<ubuntu> :S
<ubuntu> or copy one file from livecd to my system
<ubuntu> yeah... it was so... but what file... i dont find it
<well_laid_lawn> I wouldn't know
<ubuntu> :(
<nobarking> anyone else noticing an issue with Firefox's file save dialog after a KDE SC 4.5 upgrade?
<nisha_newbie> i added some card games from mint site which unfortunately does not work...how do i remove / uninstall them now?
<ubuntu> no problem... ive resolved.... copied from live cd to system... resolv.conf
<ubuntu> XD
<husam> hello
<husam> hello
<husam> is anybody here?
<giuliano> ciao a tutti
<nobarking> how can i enable drag and drop wallpaper changes with plasma?
<fabbio84> i got an .img file, but k3b doesn't recognize the extension, how could i burn it?
<well_laid_lawn> I think .img files are meant to go on usb sticks fabbio84
<well_laid_lawn> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: are u sure?, because it's a playstation old game (metal gear solid)
<well_laid_lawn> I did say I think... - and I thought it was an os
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: the owner create the image with clonecd under wondows
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: use file on it to check what it is e.g.   file /path/to/file.img
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: sorry, don't understand, what should i do?
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: file is the name of an app that will tell the structure of a file so in konsole do   file yourfilename.img
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: ok
<well_laid_lawn> 'cause iirc some .img files can simply be renamed .iso
<btarik> how can i set up a panel per desktop which shows only the windows that are opened in the current desktop view
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: http://pastebin.ca/1917289
<well_laid_lawn> k
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: now i'm trying with acetoneiso, it's a converter from registered image file to iso
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: it says it is data - not that useful - you could try renaming it .iso - but make a copy first
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: i tried but when i open it with k3b, doesn't work.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: there's not a single file with it
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: the three file, img (the biggest) cue and ccd
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: that does sound like old formats
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: in the owner's guide, he wrote to use alchool 120% or clone, but these are program for windows
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: another question, how could i menage the start-up app in the bar? because everytime i turn on the notebook i had to close some app like the one for bluetooth etc
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: found this - http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: bluetooth seems to be an issue for some - it should be one of the services you turn of
<well_laid_lawn> f
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: i don't wont kubuntu loads on startup
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: you just want a terminal?
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: accept my apologize if my english isn't perfect, i don't know if you understand everything i wrote
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: nonono
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: there is an italian channel if that would help
<well_laid_lawn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: don't worry, eng or ita doesn't matter
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: kubuntu is fine, but in the taskbar near the clock there are little icon like the battery status or pidgin or volume information, there's also the bluetooth icon, that every startup i close manually
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: i would like that kubuntu doesn't load by himself
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: in the kmenu there is system and then services - turn off bluetooth in services
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: wait there
<fabbio84> well_laid_lawn: where i should look???
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: I'm not on a kde desktop atm - the k at bottom left is the menu with an entry system? yes
<fabbio84> yes
<well_laid_lawn> fabbio84: in the system bit should be services entry that will allow you to turn off bluetooth
<GG__> where icons are stored in konqueror?
<e01_> hello
<e01_> i had problems with flash on konqueror, rekonq, arora
<e01_> is it well known problem or is specific on my system, i am with lucid and upgraded kde to 4.5.0
<frxstrem> is there a reason why the "Shutdown" and "Restart" options don't show up in Kubuntu's menu, while they do in Ubuntu? (I installed Kubuntu with 'kubuntu-desktop')
<slow-motion> hi
<br14n4b4nks> afternoon all
<br14n4b4nks> when i boot my pc it regularly hangs at kubuntu bootscreen with the dots ... i have to reboot it a few times to get to the desktop ... any clue what this could be ??
<br14n4b4nks> im on kubuntu 10.04 btw
<br14n4b4nks> i assume this is not normal ??
<br14n4b4nks> i have exact same probs like within this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474444
<mika__> hi, why kubuntu blocks the update to kde 4.5 ? i try to sudo aptitude safe-updgrade, but it says that packages have been kept back (all the kde 4.5 pkgs)
<Surunveri> wesnoth-1.8
<Surunveri> sorry wrong channel
<Thinkmac> hi all
<oal> I just changed my motherboard, and I'm having sound issues. When I go to settings>multimedia to test the sound, it works, but not otherwise
<mudassar> No sound in youtube in kubuntu 10.04, please help
<mudassar> anybody there ? plz help me there is no sound in youtube
<Koheleth> just installed kubuntu, real nice, thanks
<mudassar> no sound in youtube plz help
<mika__> why kubuntu blocks the update to kde 4.5 ? i try to sudo aptitude safe-updgrade, but it says that packages have been kept back (all the kde 4.5 pkgs)
<troopperi> mika__:  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112376.0
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<mika__> hi, i've just updated to kde 4.5 with sudo aptitude dist-upgrade... but now it doesn't work anymore... after i try to login at kdm the screen became black and i see only the cursor... i've tried to move the .kde folder to a bkp in order to let it create a new one, but it didn't worked too... any hint on how fix this?
<mweijts> mika__:  reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<mika__> mweijts: ok, thank you... do you know if there is kontact,kmail,etc in the 4.5 version?
<mika__> <-- reboot... i'm from the live cd
<ngong> do you have experienced this one?: Thunderbird, search on a folder, the dialog window appears but no line to enter the first search condition is available
<luis> hello everybody good morning  i need your help i just changed my burner, i had a cd burner that it was old and i bought a new comobo burner, but kubuntu9.04 doesn't even read it like if it wasn't there can i tought it was broken then i went back to the store but windows detect it just fine, how can i fix this please help???
<hsquared> hi, can anyone give a quick hint on how to regenerate the x-org config on console
<hsquared> as a newbee I have my difficulties finding the right commands
<luis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<EliteHunters> My Kubuntu Maverick M live USB is not saving the apps to the USB nor the HDD, is there a solution to this and not re-installing all the apps all over again?
<hsquared> luis: I'll try that
<hsquared> thanks
<luis> well that for sure reconofigure your xserver
<luis> there's no other command as i know
<luis> you can do it by restarting your pc then hit esc before any splash screen it would take tou choose there you click on recovery mode and from ther go to a a shell prompt there you do that
<hsquared> sounds good
<luis> it will take you back to what it was
<EliteHunters> Is there a solution for Maverick M Alpha 2 not saving apps to the USB
<luis> ok i just found that my kubuntu9.04 does detect my dvd burner, is there but it doesn't work, this is what i got: http://pastebin.com/CLf2D2zz  help me please
<luis> i just found something else guys, none of my multimedia application make it work but vlc
<luis> is the only one that make it work
<luis> help me please to solve this
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<ubuntu> im trying to repair my system
<ubuntu> but recovery mode doesnt work
<ubuntu> im on livecd...
<ubuntu> with chroot to my system
<ubuntu> but i cannot repair it
<ubuntu> if someone could help me
<ubuntu> XD
<luis> and open the dvd burner with vlc and place a dvd and run this and here is what i got :   http://pastebin.com/2ydX6dem  anyone help please
<luis> hey you ubuntu
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> but
<ubuntu> i cannot
<ubuntu> cuz on the dvd is my live c
<ubuntu> cd
<luis> have you run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<Tm_T> ubuntu: please don't use enter as punctuation
<ubuntu> Tm_T: oh sorry, i forgot this
<killin1a4> Im using Kubuntu 10.04 upgraded to KDE SC 4.5 now when i open vlc an open a movie a smaller window open along with the video, if i manually close it, everything crashes.. is this a common problem?
<ubuntu> luis: i could prove that
<luis> don't be sorry he's not even helping so he has no right to comlpain ubuntu
<Tm_T> killin1a4: I think it has to do with new Qt
<killin1a4> ahhh
<ubuntu> luis: i dont know what i gotta do... i was trying to repair it since 7 houers
<killin1a4> don't get me wrong, this in no way makes me not like KDE 4.5, i freeking LOVE IT! also Kubuntu itself isnt to bad either ;)
<ubuntu> hours, n nothing
<luis> what is it that do you want to do ubuntu
<Tm_T> killin1a4: I think vlc just needs to be rebuilt with that newer Qt to make it work right
<ubuntu> make that my system works
<luis> what do you mean with that whats rthe problem ubuntu?
<ubuntu> i cant start.... not normal... n not with recovery modus
<killin1a4> Im thinking of removing vlc and going with mplayer. Any thoughts?
<ubuntu> luis:  i cant start... im now on live cd
<luis> ok
<ubuntu> luis: n i think i broke grub2... trying to repair my system... i did a lot o things... then, i get something on grub2... invalid directory or something like that
<James147> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntu> thanks
<killin1a4> first time using this irc client, wow it even give previews of the links when you hover
<killin1a4> cool
<luis> you will reboot and then after the brand screen appears like sony , toshiba or whatever your brand may be hit ESC, after that you will be prompt to some option among those you will see one saying recovery mode hit on that one then it will take you to some other option choose the one that prompt you to shell in there you will run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<luis> copy ubuntu???
<ubuntu> wait i got to do somthing for my wife... im here in 5 minutes
<luis> up to you
<qma> hi I learning about IRC
<qma> thanks
<qma> trying up konversation
<James147> !hi | qma
<ubottu> qma: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<qma> thanks a lot
<qma> hi james147
<EliteHunters> Is there a solution for Maverick M Alpha 2 not saving apps to the USB
<ubuntu> im on
<ubuntu> im reading
<James147> EliteHunters: maverick support is in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> luis: there is a problem.... recovery mode... doesnt work
<ubuntu> that is the big one problem
<luis> what do you mean it doesn't work?
<luis> you get to see that option rigt ubuntu?
<James147> ubuntu: its you have a problem with grub follow the link i sent you before, that should tell you how to revcover it
<James147> if you ^^
<luis> yeh you do that James knows better
<ubuntu> well... when i go on recovery mode... it try to do something... n... stop... telling me... or... kernel panic... or he can do that... or another thing... but never that screen with option to repair or graphicdriver or what else...
<ubuntu> ill read it
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install -v
<ubuntu> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100722-1ubuntu1
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> how could i do something like grub-pc reconfigure?
<ubuntu> dpkg grub-pc -reconfigure?
<James147> ubuntu: chroot into the broken system then run "sudo update-grub" to reconfigure it... or just reinstall it
<ubuntu> i did it already
<ubuntu> cannot find the device... i dont know why...
<ubuntu> James147:  i could install teamviewer... n u can see it on my computer
<ubuntu> James147: if u want XD
<James147> ubuntu: not really ^^ what do you mean it couldent find the device?
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/# update-grub
<ubuntu> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<killin1a4> Is it possible to have the nouveau driver, the ati fglrx driver, and the intel video driver installed on the same system, so that you can remaster the system with remastersys and it work with all three cards?
<DarthFrog> killin1a4: Should be no problem.  You'll have many more video drivers installed by default anyway.
<James147> ubuntu: have you chrooted into the broken system proprtly?
<James147> properly ^^
<ubuntu> i could i know it?
<ubuntu> i did mkdir... /ubuntu
<ubuntu> than
<ubuntu> u know... fdisk -l---- i get wichone
<ubuntu> then... i did... sudo mount /dev/sda2 /ubuntu/ then... sudo chroot /ubuntu
<killin1a4> ok sounds good.
<James147> ubuntu: you didnt remount /dev... or any  of the other system files... exit the chroot and follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<ubuntu> ill do it
<killin1a4> is it possible to create a marks file with KPackageKit like you can do with Synaptic?
<ubuntu> James147: hey... then i got to restart?... or could i prove? with i dont know what thing... that it works?
<ubuntu> wait
<ubuntu> i got to show u something
<ubuntu> it doesnt work
<ubuntu> :(
<killin1a4> ??
<killin1a4> hmm guess not
<qma> I want to change my source.list to update virtualbox to version 3.2.8 my current line in sources.list --> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid non-free
<DarthFrog> killin1a4: If you don't get an answer, generally that means no-one knows the answer to your question.
<killin1a4> yea, I just google a few diff keyword strings, no luck
<RadSurfer> anyone know how to PERMANENTLY disable monitor shutoff?
<RadSurfer> why does linux insist on killing the monitor every 5 minutes anyway! and no way to DISABLE it permanently?
<DarthFrog> RadSurfer: Are you talking about the screensaver?  Or the power monitor
<DarthFrog> RadSurfer: Have you tried configuring Power Management in System Settings?
<RadSurfer> power saver crap. It always wants to turn monitor itself off every 5 mins or so.
<RadSurfer> I've tried everything to disable it. still does it.
<RadSurfer> yes. I went thru all profiles in power management
<DarthFrog> Well, you can disable display power management.
<RadSurfer> where?
<RadSurfer> but I've probably done it already.
<DarthFrog> Have a look at the Presentation profile.
<DarthFrog> Under Edit Profiles.
<RadSurfer> I unchecked that check box, for all profiles
<RadSurfer> STILL does it
<DarthFrog> Hmm, it might be for laptops only.
<RadSurfer> So no one knows how to permanently disable monitor shut off?
<DarthFrog> RadSurfer: Well, you could always try uninstalling the power management software.
<RadSurfer> well theres a thought. wonder what that would break.
<DarthFrog> Also, are  you sure that it's Kubuntu that's doing it and not the monitor itself?
<RadSurfer> thanks anyway
<RadSurfer> monitor functions normal in CentOS and Win32
<DarthFrog> RadSurfer: Whatever it breaks, you get to keep both pieces. :-)
<luis> ok guys i have been doing some research on google but none of them seems to work my kubuntu9.04 does detect my dvd drive but it wont mount any media it keeps saying no media found can anyone helpme to fix this please?????
<DarthFrog> luis: Have you tried swapping out your DVD drive for a known good one?
<luis> i don't understan your question sorry
<DarthFrog> Maybe your DVD drive is broken.  Install another one that you know is working, to test.
<luis> o not at all i tought so too but is brand new and i took it to the store where i bought it and they taste it in win and is just fine the problem is with my kubuntu9.04
<DarthFrog> Still, I'd want to try another drive.  Perhaps the one you have simply works poorly with your system.
<DarthFrog> luis: Can you boot from a LiveCD with that drive?
<luis> i have another one same brand but is just cd this is a combo
<luis> i already try that and ot wont read any live cd
<DarthFrog> Then it isn't your Kubuntu installation that is the problem
<luis> the thing is that it does actually works just fine in windows as i saw at the store
<luis> kubuntu does detect my new drive but for some reason doesn't read any media wether cd or dvd
<DarthFrog> luis: If it won't boot from CD, then the issue is between your hardware.
<luis> but how come vlc is the only application that read the medias in my kubuntu the rest won't
<DarthFrog> ???  I thought you couldn't read it at all?
<luis> cause i just find out that vlc actually does it sorry
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Is it just me, or is Dolphin 4.5 unstable as f...?
<cuznt> when i go to do sudo apt-get -f install it states Keep the following packages at their current version: and gives a score of 328 .. question is what does the score mean?
 * cuznt 's dolphin is fine
<cuznt> !score
<contrast> cuznt: And you've upgraded to KDE 4.5?
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> 64 bit
<contrast> cuznt: Do you have the Virtuoso packages installed? (I removed them, same as I had in the past with no problem, since I knew of no other way to stop the virtuoso-t process from running all the time.)
<DarthFrog> contrast: You can turn it off by disabling Nepomuk in System Settings.
<DarthFrog> Virtuoso is part of Nepomuk.
<contrast> DarthFrog: Doesn't disabling Nepomuk have some other negative consequences though? I forget the details, but I remember some pretty solid reasons I avoided that route in the past.
<DarthFrog> contrast: I can't answer that, sorry.  Don't know what they might be, though, especially if you've removed virtuoso.
<cuznt> no idea if i have virtuoso. if it comes standard.. then yes. i have not intentionally installed it
<contrast> Hrmm... I'm wondering if that could possibly be the culprit. Seems unlikely though. :
<contrast> :\
<cuznt> !nepomuk
<contrast> Finding a KDE feature release with 16000 bug fixes to be less stable than the previous makes me a sad panda.
<maxidesqac> I'm using Konrqueror and right there to get quick access to search in google
<maxidesqac>  
<maxidesqac> But I happen to google search in English (google.com) and I want it to be in Spanish (google.com.ar) as
<maxidesqac> I? Thanks
<FloodBotK2> maxidesqac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> !es | maxidesqac
<ubottu> maxidesqac: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maxidesqac> Thanks
<polis> ciao
<polis> ki mi aiuta sono con la live di kubuntu, devo ripristinare il grub
<rork> !it | polis
<ubottu> polis: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<polis> escuse me
<rork> no problem
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478457/
<94SAAF0K8> heyp
<94SAAF0K8> how do I see if my machine is karmic or something else
<maxidesqac> I have a problem with Konqueror (kdeinit PID: 1533 (Segmentation fault)
<marseillai> hello
<marseillai> i know this is not the right place for my question but i can't find the answer anywhere else
<alexis_> hola???
<marseillai> i don't succeed to build mysql plugin on kubuntu for qt4.6.3 from qt sdk. I'm following this tuto : http://www.lemon-factory.com/2010/04/29/qt-building-the-mysql-plugin-on-ubuntu/ and i got this error : strip --strip-unneeded "/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlmysql.so"
<marseillai> does anyone know why ?
<wea0> I need to create a backup of my whole kubuntu partition (karmic amd64) to an external drive. Any recommended programs?
<slug> wea0: partimage
<slug> http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<senfman> what kubuntu live usb image would you recommend?
<voxyn> Hello i have a question
<voxyn> can i ask it here?
<Maris> Hello!
<Maris> yes
<voxyn> I installed kubuntu-dekstop on my ubuntu installation but i didn't like it at all so i removed it but i still have all the kubuntu application is there a way to install them all?
<voxyn> without checking them manually
<voxyn> never mind i found the solution! i entered this in the console: sudo apt-get remove akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark cdrdao dolphin dragonplayer exiv2 foomatic-db-gutenprint freespacenotifier gdebi-kde gnupg-agent gtk2-engines-qtcurve gwenview hpijs-ppds ibus-qt4 icoutils ijsgutenprint install-package jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaddressbook kamera kate kbluetooth kcalc kcm-gtk kcm-touch
<voxyn> Thanks a lot anyway!
<voxyn> bye
<ArGGu^^> Anybody knows how I get dolphin to view japanese characters
<ArGGu^^> I just realised it displays them but the file name is in other encoding
<enderw99> i think there's a bug in the vt helper code. when i change vts after a resolution change the screen isn't reset.
<enderw99> running htop actually shows what the buffer held previously at a higher resolution.
<Guest42864> hi
#kubuntu 2011-08-08
<LINKSWORD2> .... That sounds like something they should add, then.
<claydoh> you can tweak Amarok's notification a little in its settings
<LINKSWORD2> Yes, but I'd rather that it used the system notification.... KNotify.
<LINKSWORD2> And be able to tweak that.
<claydoh> but doing so for each application might mean each application adding in that functioanlity
<LINKSWORD2> Any way to work around that, possibly?
<claydoh> dunno
<SharkMonkey> Is Kubuntu's KDE experience close to the standard KDE?
<Walzmyn> SharkMonkey: should be
<Walzmyn> anybody know why the sound in Linux is so much quiter than in Windows on my Laptop?
<SharkMonkey> Walzmyn, I'd use alsamixer or something to check if all the channel are set to as high as they ought to be
<SharkMonkey> The master channel might be all the way up, but the speaker volume might be at 50%
<Walzmyn> SharkMonkey: everything that possibly can be is set at maximum
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I think I'm going to sign off...
<Roey> hi
<Roey> https://imgur.com/a/XulUq  <-- is this happening for anyone else?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure I understand...
<Roey> LINKSWORD2:  did you look at the image?
<LINKSWORD2> Roey: Please explain what you're seeing in those images.
<LINKSWORD2> Yes.
<Roey> did you see how the tasks look squished in taskmanager?
<Roey> I don't know why.;
<tonymc> i simply don't use multiple rows
<tonymc> prefer windows 7-esque taskbar
<Roey> yeah but it worked until KDE 4.7...
<tonymc> maybe try different task manager?
<tonymc> like smooth tasks
<tonymc> on a side note, does anyone here know about debian packaging?
<Roey> nein
<tonymc> dammit
<Roey> a different task manager.  I dunno.  I just want to know why this doesn't work as intended (I am following up on #kde)
<Roey> hey tonymc
<tonymc> mm?
<Roey> ?
<briggs> hello
<JDCoolMan21> Hello all :-)
<JDCoolMan21> any one here?
<JDCoolMan21> I have a technical problem
<JDCoolMan21> I have somehow lost the bar at the top of every page/program/window I open, and so now I dont have the ability to close any windows, or minimize anything... :-(
<LINKSWORD2> I'm having a very odd problem with visual themes or appearances.
<LINKSWORD2> And I'm not sure what happened.
<jontec> I have an issue with the 10.10 livecd for ppc. I have formatted a new drive with an hfs (for yaboot), ext3, and swap partition. The installer fails at "Scanning disks... 100%" after indicating which partititions to use for what.
<SharkMonkey> how the heck are you supposed to see anything with krunner's transparency?
<SharkMonkey> half the time it's over a dark window and I can't read the output
<Shirakawasuna> do you have the blur effect turned on?  It can help text visibility on transparent windows
<Shirakawasuna> I use a dark theme anyways (no transparency), which is also an option
<kde3ftw> anyone have any experience with servicemenus?  I'm trying to make a right click open with console here for folders but when I use it, it always sends me to the ~ directory not the directory i right clicked on.  My servicemenu .desktop file is here: http://pastebin.com/Z75CeD2f .
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> since upgraded to kde 4.7 i get a empty space in task manager: http://i.imgur.com/4MJCX.png some of you also have this problem?
<corinth> Is there any option for exchange email in Kubuntu?
<alvin> corinth: I have never tried it, but I think there's an Akonadi MAPI connector. Maybe it's still in development.
<fayaz_> hi, how do i change keyboard layout of the virtual terminal?
<SmokingCoyote> Hello I need some advice
<nuovodna> hi, i have a little problem with kpackagekit. On the first boot i inserted the wrong password and now when i try to update my system i receive an authorization error. How can i reset the password for kpackagekit ?
<sebalec> salut
<sebalec> quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à résoudre un problème ?
<jang> здрасти
<systemclient> how can I rename my volume from "SEAGATE ST4651321A" to something different?
<James147> systemclient: what filesystem dose it have?
<systemclient> EXT4
<alboy> OK. this is all very confusing and I haven't got a clue what I'm doing, just trying to follow the guides on Kubuntu. Can I find out here how to get the sound working on my PC?
<systemclient> alboy: what kind of speakers do you have? Regular headphone jack, or USB?
<systemclient> with my regular headphone jacks, the volume was just turned down to zero!
<alboy> headphone jack
<alboy> i've checked all the connections and volume and these are all turned up
<James147> systemclient: then add a label to the device ^^ (see e2label)
<systemclient> James147: e2label is a tool?
<James147> yes
<kalib> Hi people. When I turn on my computer and kubuntu starts to boot, I can see a kind of blue screen with "Loading Linux 2.6.35-25... etc...
<kalib> Hos can I see a verbose mode of this boot?
<kalib> I mean.. What's really goin on on this boot. Modules, etc.
<tonymc> you can remove the "splash" from your boot option
<tonymc> or, if you want to see the raw guts of linux booting, you can remove the "quiet" option too
<kalib> Hi people. When I turn on my computer and kubuntu starts to boot, I can see a kind of blue screen with "Loading Linux 2.6.35-25... etc...
<kalib> How can I see a verbose mode of this boot?
<kalib> I mean.. What's really goin on on this boot. Modules, etc.
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how to kill a process that doesn't respont on kill -9 pid ?
<James147> aLeSD: ^^ reboot... -9 is the last ditch attempt to kill a process if it wont die with that it wont die
<aLeSD> it died
<FlashDeluxe> hey! does anybody know a tool for linux that can reduce the size of a .swf file?
<LogicallyDashing> k3b keeps trying to preformat my DVD+RWs and failing. I'm pretty sure they're already preformatted, which might be why it's failing. How do I make it stop trying?
<lly> hi
<_BS_> Just brought home new system, asrock z68, i7-2600k, installed lts. Anything I should be doing to make best advantage of this hardware? e.g. running 2.6.32-33-generic. Should I be running i686 or something else?
<_BS_> i.e. It's running that, should I be running something else.
<LogicallyDashing> i7 you say? intel core 7?
<_BS_> Yep.
<tsimpson> _BS_: there is no i686 version any more, -generic detects your hardware and adjusts itself accordingly (Linux is smart :)
<_BS_> tsimpson: Um. Not. (e.g. Never used to be in the way that you describe.) But getting smarter all the time? (Cool that it does as you describe - thanks for that.)
<LogicallyDashing> _BS_ you *might* benefit from installing the x64 version of kubuntu
<LogicallyDashing> mainly, if you try to install more than 4 gigs of RAM
<_BS_> D'oh. Sorry, should have said lts 64-bit.
<LogicallyDashing> oh
<_BS_> 8GB RAM installed and happy.
<tsimpson> some things are more... annoying.. in 64bit still
<LogicallyDashing> well then you're not running i686 at all :p
<_BS_> D'oh! Didn't say I was running i686, was asking. And I take your point ... d'oh. Will work on mental translations from 32 to 64. (First 64 system, for me.)
<LogicallyDashing> ok well. if it's multicore you could run the realtime kernel.
<tsimpson> you don't need a real-time kernel for multi-core
<LogicallyDashing> didn't say so
<tsimpson> it's mostly useful for media servers
<_BS_> Expect to be running multiple vm's, so knew 4GB wasn't going to do it, off the bat. Guess I forget to explain these minor, obviously trivial, details, when asking questions. (-:
<LogicallyDashing> oh, well, in that case the *VMs* should probably use the RT kernel
<LogicallyDashing> hmm you've got ia32 installed?
<_BS_> Interesting. RT kernel designations are??? One machine will be personal workhorse, other one will be gateway / myth + 1080i TV.
<_BS_> ia32?
<_BS_> ia32 - doesn't look like it. I expect the system is so recently installed that such packages haven't been auto-installed for lack of need, yet.
<_BS_> For example - monitor only doing 800x600. Then realized due to loading OS while on KVM. Boot with monitor direct attached, all is well. So, question: What do I need to do so when boot in KVM, it understands the monitor on the other side of the KVM. More ...
<LogicallyDashing> _BS_ ia32 lets you run 32 bit apps natively
<_BS_> Have monitor settings from old system in its xorg.conf. So, how to do new / current xrandr magic?
<LogicallyDashing> _BS_ when you say you're booting in kvm does that mean you're running kvm on the command line? if so, you set the DISPLAY variable
<_BS_> ia32, then, will presumably be pulled in auto-magically if/when I try to get a 32-bit app. [I take your point, I will want ia32 then. At some point.]
<LogicallyDashing> yeah, assuming you get said app thru the repositories, which is unlikely
<_BS_> Sorry ... I forget kvm is software as well. KVM here means my Keyboard/Video/Monitor hardware doohickey, connecting my old and new systems. From my reading, I'm guessing the monitor EBID (?) is not getting pass the KVM at boot to the kernel.
<LogicallyDashing> this is more for running closed-source things, or things you can't compile for whatever reason
<_BS_> ia32 - gotcha. Note to self, when non-repository 32-bit app fails, go get ia32. Thanks.
<LogicallyDashing> yw
<LogicallyDashing> hmm, normally I'd set up medibuntu and getdeb on a new machine
<_BS_> Yep, soon as you said it, I clued in. Many in the local lug have run into this / mentioned it.
<LogicallyDashing> and if you're going to be using WINE I'd recommend the PPA for that as well
<LogicallyDashing> otherwise... not thinking of anything
<_BS_> Yeah, well, at the moment I'm just getting going on the 'basics'. When all is well / etc., I'll clone it off to the other machine, then work on the machine specific roles.
<_BS_> 'ppa'?
<LogicallyDashing> Personal Package Archive, the new-ish way of setting up a third-party repository
<_BS_> Wish lm-sensors understood the hardware. Some day. It's a little sweet to see 8 cores going in ksysguard, though.
<_BS_> BIOS auto-overclocking to 4.8 GHz, 1600 mem CL7. Some day an SSD even ... (-:
<LogicallyDashing> for instance, to add the WINE repo, you say 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa' and you're done
<_BS_> So ... 'nother problem ... on board NIC no workie. lshw says Broadcom - NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe? What to do?
<LogicallyDashing> ndiswrapper
<_BS_> 'ppa' gotcha.
<LogicallyDashing> Broadcom is shit for Linux support
<_BS_> If I have my druthers ... WINE will never be installed. If I have my druthers, windows software will never again hit any computer of mine. Sadly, I'm dreaming. My netbook usually runs Win 7, and I'll vm my old XP macine into it.
<_BS_> Yeah, well - it be on the motherboard. At least I only have to go through the hassle once, then get on with my day for a few years.
<_BS_> VM XP machine into new system, not netbook. ~-)
<_BS_> bbl
<ronnoc> Hello Kubuntu friends! I'm having an issue that I'm hoping you all can help out with: Running Kubuntu 10.10 with latest available kernel and updates. It seems that I have lost sound on my PC. In the terminal, alsamixer shows all is well and all volumes are up - appears to be a KDE issue as I no longer have a volume indicator at boot. It does show up eventually, but when it does clicking it does nothing. Ideas?
<LogicallyDashing> Isn't 10.10 EOL?
<James147> LogicallyDashing: not yet (April 2012)
<ronnoc> LogicallyDashing: No support is 18 months AFAIK
<sorush20> help, my calendar in kontact is missing..
<sorush20> where do I import it from ..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ronnoc> Hi BluesKaj
<MannyNz> what did i do wrong when after the distri upgrade to 11.04 i have kde till the login and then am in genome. then i installed kubuntu-desktop and deinstalled ubuntu-desktop. didnt help. then i installed kde-full and now the partition is full and my window manager still doesn't work
<James147> MannyNz: change the session type on teh login manager
<MannyNz> tried that didn't help either. but why did it come up with gnome at the first place, when i ever used kde 0o
<MannyNz> at the moment the state ist, that i get thrown back to the konsole since neither window manager can start, since the partition got written full with kde-full
<James147> MannyNz: your / drive is full? well thats probally the problem then#
<James147> "sudo apt-get clean" should freeup some space
<MannyNz> yeah, but it wasn't after the distri-upgrade, at the moment i try to get some more space ( anyone knows how to undo the kde-full installation so that all the stuff gets desinstalled except the kde-standard?)
<MannyNz> well theres about 150mb free now. lets see what works and what doesnt
<BluesKaj> hi ronnoc , James147
<MannyNz> now lxde started 0o ... something really got messed up
<James147> MannyNz: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<MannyNz> okay hold on a sec
<MannyNz> okay did that
<MannyNz> still starts with lxde .. somehow the kde isnt installed properly or something alike
<MannyNz> ups sorry, did dpkg --configure -a
<MannyNz> hmm still starts with lxde. whats the proper command to really get rid of any grafical interfaces but kde ?
<Linkmaster> !pure-kde | MannyNz
<Linkmaster> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<Linkmaster> I forgot the ubottu command for the purekde, let me find it online
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<MannyNz> okay
<MannyNz> ill give it a try, hope that helps :)
<Linkmaster> MannyNz: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Linkmaster> ah, thanks BluesKaj :D
<_BS_> Have new system. mb net not working - lshw says 'NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe'. How to get going?
<MannyNz> is there also a page/ command to undo the effects of kde-full, since im quite happy with the normal kde and dont need all that stuff that got installed with kde-full
<sayakb> hi, how do i play rmvb files on kubuntu? VLC doesn't seem to render them well enough
<BluesKaj> _BS_, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart , if that doesn't connect try , sudo dhclient eth0
<_BS_> BluesKaj - have 2nd nic in pci slot, it's working fine. 2nd eth port not even listed.
<sayakb> seems like dragon player handles them quite fine
<BluesKaj> _BS_, well , seems you'll have to make one the default nic, unless you want some unusual set where you connect to the net with 2 nics, which I have no experience with
<_BS_> BluesKaj - I'd be happy to make one a default nic, my issue is I don't even see the other one. Ultimate intent is one nic internal facing, other external facing. Thus far, this feels like a hardware detection / driver issue.
<_BS_> Hmmm. So maybe start with logs? Since lshw shows nic, something in logs should say something about it. Which log might make such a reference, in /var/log?
<_BS_> Hmmm. dpkg.log / jockey.log make references to bcmwl- (this is not a wi-fi nic). And I see 'status half-installed'
<_BS_> All reference to bcmwl-modaliases or modalias
<BluesKaj> _BS_, why not let the router handle the lan and the internet
<BluesKaj> !bcm | _BS_
<ubottu> _BS_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_BS_> BluesKaj - eventually this system will be the router.
<_BS_> Oh, for pity's sake. I suspect the Netlink I'm seeing is the one that's working. How to connect lshw output to eth0 to prove they are one in the same? AND, how to wake up / get the one on the MB going. Question: If no cable connected to nic at boot, does nic disappear?
<_BS_> BluesKaj - as I said, this is NOT a wi-fi nic.
<_BS_> Never mind last comment on nic - looks like the PCI card is a 3com, so, of course, it would work out of the box. Back to the BCM problem then. lshw is detecting it, but not showing up on interface list. What do I need to do to make it happy?
<BluesKaj> yes _BS_ , isee that it's an ethernet nic , but I thought you wanted to run wifi as well , misunderstood . So you want to use the pc as the gateway interface
<_BS_> Confirmed, daemon.log, syslog, indicate eth0 driver 3c59x, so mb bcm the problem.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, find a driver for the BCM card ...and yes it should be connected , then the driver  will auto activate since it's an ethernet card
<_BS_> BluesKaj - right now, I just want to see both nics showing up as interfaces.
<_BS_> OK, how to 'find a driver'?
<BluesKaj> _BS_, I'm not sure , but "bridge-utils"  might fit your needs
<BluesKaj> _BS_, I think the driver is already in the kernel , no need to search
<_BS_> BluesKaj - ok, I can see how that will ultimately be useful, but it can't work with nics not apparently present. Let me reboot and see if the nic comes up now (it shouldn't), but I may not have tried since LiveCD testing. Have installed and updated since.
<_BS_> Nope. No nic. Sees the 3com (no address as cable on other nic). Suggestions / 'find a driver'?
<BluesKaj> _BS_, sudo lshw -C network , pastebin the output , so we can check the hardware
<_BS_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661198/
<tonymc> i have updated from Kubuntu PPA
<tonymc> and now my network manager plasmoid is not working
<tonymc> the connection itself is OK, but the plasmoid says it's unavailable
<BluesKaj> there seem to be plasma panel problems , tonymc , but I guess we have to live with them ...mty clock display the 12 hr format even tho it's dialog shows the AMPM format correctly
<tonymc> at least they fixed the grid desktop issue
<tonymc> i can haz my grid desktop back
<_BS_> BluesKaj - being called, must step afk, bbl.
<sorush20> hi, before I resote to google desktop how do access the indexed search data, it has finished indexing... now I need to access the interface and search for something..
<george_> Hello. Earlier today, I've updated some kde components that prompted by KPK. Now, the applet for Network is displaying wrongly, it shows the icon for a wired connection (I'm connect through wi-fi) and I can't enable wi-fi when I click on it. When I pass the mouse over it, it says "wi-fi disable by hardware". Help, please?
<Linkmaster> george_: have you wired the computer, and attempted to reinstall the wireless driver?
<george_> Linkmaster:Not at all, I"ve just powered off after the upgrade. Now, I've powered on and it's like that.
<Linkmaster> Try that, and see what happens. I had something similar happen[in my case, my computer wouldn't connect]. If reinstalling the driver doesn't work, then we can work from there - is your wireless card proprietary, or did it 'just work'?
<george_> Linkmaster: Proprietary (additional driver). How do I reinstall it? And if I reinstall it, is there a chance that I lost the ability to coneect?
<Linkmaster> george_: Connect your computer through an ethernet connection, then go to the kmenu, go to 'applications' go to 'system' then click on 'additional drivers'. If it says a wireless driver is active, deactivate it, then reactivate it. And to answer your question, reinstalling it will simply fix it
<george_> Linkmaster:I have no ethernet connection...
<Linkmaster> george_: how did you get your wireless to work the first time?
<george_> I HAD a ethernet connection...
<george_> Linkmaster:I HAD a ethernet connection
<Linkmaster> Oh. Whats your wireless card?
<george_> Linkmaster:It says Broadcom STA
<Linkmaster> go to a terminal, and type in 'lspci' and find the section that says what your wireless card is, and tell me what it is
<george_> Linkmaster: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Linkmaster> I hate broadcom wireless cards[I have one myself]
<Linkmaster> Now, lets see how to fix it..
<george_> Linkmaster: Ok...
<Linkmaster> george_: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Linkmaster> That is the source code for the driver, if you disable the driver from jockey, then install that, it _should_ work
<george_> Linkmaster: Oh, thank you... but it's a binary (tar.gz).  I wonder if all dependencies are ok...
<erinaceus> Evening, does some here have experience with creating KDM Themes?
<BluesKaj> erinaceus, check out www.kde-look.org
<Linkmaster> george_: they should be, and if they aren't, they'll mention so in the compiling process. Make sure to read the README.txt file, to understand exactly how it works
<george_> Linkmaster: Ok, thank you
<erinaceus> BluesKaj: I know that u can get themes there however i'm currently trying to write my own.
<BluesKaj> not many here write their own ...you'll be waiting for longtime if you expect help with that , but one never knows , someone might have some knowledge
<BluesKaj> george_, so the regular bcm on ubuntu tutorials don't work ?
<erinaceus> Damn thanks anyway
<george_> BluesKaj: What?
<BluesKaj> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> george_, ^
<alex_____> Cos'è sta cosa aiutatemi! >.<
<Pici> !it | alex_____
<ubottu> alex_____: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<george_> BluesKaj::)
<BluesKaj> george_, ?
<Briareos1> I used to get the contact fotos displayed in the email header in kde 3 - can I activate that in KDE4 too? (kmail 1.13.6 )
<jmcombatt> Hello to all! Can anybody confirm WLAN not working anymore after todays round of updates?
<Daskreech> jmcombatt: Hello! All isn't here can we take a message?
<Daskreech>  jmcombatt: seriously though I can't confirm that
<Daskreech> Briareos1: What do you mean?
<sorush20> could someone help me with my problem, I've posted it on kubuntu forum http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3117874.0
<sorush20> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3117874.0
<Daskreech> sorush20: did you look at the config for the calendar?
<sorush20> Daskreech: config in kontact?
<jmcombatt> :) oh well, the risks of running with the "kubuntu proposed" ppa
<sorush20> Daskreech: well the config in calendar doesn't show anything relevant... what should I be looking for?
<Daskreech> sorush20: I meant the config files in ~/.kde
<Daskreech> jmcombatt: :-) Indeed
<jmcombatt> Daskreech: ;) at least my wired conexion is still working...half cup full
<sorush20> Daskreech: what should I be looking for exactly? stdrc?
<Daskreech> jmcombatt: Did you update your kernel?
<Daskreech> sorush20: korganizer I would expect
<juancamaney> hello
<jmcombatt> Daskreech: Nop, just kde and other things like libsolidcontrol4abi2 and libprocessui4a
<sorush20> Daskreech: the korganizer config file for the calendar is ics and it is giving me this error Unable to create calendar '/media/060A8B433F2B0A36/sorush4/663681941.ics'
<Daskreech> jmcombatt: Using NM ?
<sorush20> when I try to import it
<Daskreech> sorush20: maybe mount that drive?
<Daskreech> or filesystem
<sorush20> Daskreech: its already mounted..
<jmcombatt> Daskreech: yes, all from 4.7.0-0ubuntu3~natty1~ppa5
<Daskreech> sorush20: and the file exists?
<sorush20> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> jmcombatt: I updated the other day and kdenetwork had an issue with NM being too old. It might not be in that ppa
<Daskreech> sorush20: what happens if you open the file directly?
<sorush20> Daskreech: ownership is root.. shoudl I chenge it to my user name? but the permission is 777
<Daskreech> sorush20: permissions should be ok
<sorush20> Daskreech: it dosn't get addedd to the calendar list.. and its empty..
<jmcombatt> Daskreech:  thanks for the tip, will search if  a newer version is available
<Daskreech> sorush20: how big is the file? If you open it in Kate does it have contents?
<sorush20> Daskreech: could be the worg file.. I found it as recent files in the korganiser config file.. it only has birthdays not the to dos
<vertago1> anyone here use ppa?
<sorush20> Daskreech: there is another file in the kde share apps korganiser.. and that is the one that has my to dos in it when I look up the file in kate.. but when I click on it I can't open it in korganiser
<Daskreech> vertago1: yes
<genii-around> vertago1: Thats a fairly vague question. Are you asking if people here have their own ppa, or if they are using the kubuntu ppa, or ppa's in general?
<Daskreech> sorush20: You get an error?
<Daskreech> genii-around: regardless I think the answer is yes :)
<vertago1> kubuntu ppa
<genii-around> Daskreech: Heh
<vertago1> I just did an update and it broke plasma-widget-networkmanager
<vertago1> atleast for my hardware
<sorush20> Daskreech: yes Unable to create calendar '/home/sorush2/.kde/share/apps/korganizer/std.ics'.
<jmcombatt> vertago1: We are now 2. Daskreech's tip was "I updated the other day and kdenetwork had an issue with NM being too old. It might not be in that ppa"
<jmichaelx> vertago1: KDE would actually be a nice DE, if it were not always SO laden with bugs
<Daskreech> sorush20: haven't played with calendars in a while. Perhaps check in #kontact
<jmcombatt> vertago1: I am currently looking
<jmichaelx> speaking of calendars, what in the world did they do with the calendar that you see whan you click on the clock in the panel? they have completely trashed it
<jmichaelx> vertago1: for me, while the network manager widget in the system tray appears to be broken, i have working wireless anyways
<vertago1> I uninstalled the kde widget and am using nm-applet to get on right now
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: what about it?
<jmichaelx> i was hoping that today's upgrade would fix the problem i (and a number of others) have been having with task manager icons not going away when they should.... it didn't
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: what about what?
<Daskreech> thecalendar
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: ahh
<vertago1> well I could try adding ppa:network-manager/ppa
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: the calendar is now smaller, more and half or more of the pop-up window that contains it is unnecessarily consumed by some sort of information dialoge
<jmichaelx> more than*
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Hm? Screenshot?
<vertago1> brb testing new pages
<vertago1> *packages
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i can maybe get you a screenshot, but not immediately... i just wish they had left this calendar alone
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: ok. I dont' know I'm seeing the same thing that you are
<jmichaelx> i also wish i'd had the wisdom to stay away from 4.7.
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Go ultra conservative and upgrade to 4.8 when 4.9 comes out
<jmichaelx> it seems the KDE devs are all about glitz, while allowing significant bugs to live on and on, iteration after iteration
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i am tempted to operate just as you described
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: That would be perfectly fine :)
<jmichaelx> things have come a LONG way since the kde 4.0 fiasco (which nearly obliterated KDE's user base), but the devs still have not much more that a loose grasp of what differentiates alpha/beta/stable software
<jmichaelx> than*
<jmichaelx> i love KDE, but the quality control is poor
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: It actually grew KDE's user base but ok :)
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: You could help out with the bugsquad
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i am sorry, but kde4.0 did not grow the user base... good grief
<vertago1> ok so what is crazy is when I remove the plasma widget my eternet starts working
<Daskreech> vertago1: probably not using NM then?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i can believe that by 4.3 or so, the user base was gaining again, but large numbers of people had no choice but to leave KDE after the 4.0 release (even if it was just for a time)
<Daskreech> I suppose
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes, i should look into the bugsquad
<macoud-nl> Hello
<vertago1> Daskreech: I can see the NetworkManger process and when I removed the plasma widget I saw dhclient get called
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: #kde-bugs
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: ty
<Daskreech> vertago1: That's what I meant. KDE would then use base linux networking
<macoud-nl> i`ve installed Kubuntu over wubi
<jmcombatt> vertago1: For me ethernet is working, only wireless is not worling after the update, with plasma widget showing a "Error: Invalid state" string
<BluesKaj> I haven't used network manager since 9.04 ... I was shown the the light and the advantages of using /etc/network/interfaces and other networking tricks , and never looked back
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: wise man
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, well, it's easy with ethernet ...wifi is a different story
<jmichaelx> jmcombatt: my plasma widget also says "error: invalid state", but the wireless is actually working
 * BluesKaj wonders what will happen once my laptop is returned , and has kubuntu installed
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: yes, for me /etc/network/interfaces is fine even for wireless for machines i just use on my home network. it is a different story for a mobile device that has to connect  to a variety of wireless networks
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: where did you buy it?
<BluesKaj> jmcombatt, there are some plasma widget problems that strictly graphical in nature and don't seem to affect the hardware settings
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, my laptop is currently being used by my daughter in another city til she gets settled in her new place
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ahh, ok
<BluesKaj> probly another month or so til I get to try the wifi withj kubuntu
<ronnoc> Repost to follow - any help appreciated!
<ronnoc> Hello Kubuntu friends! I'm having an issue that I'm hoping you all can help out with: Running Kubuntu 10.10 with latest available kernel and updates. It seems that I have lost sound on my PC. In the terminal, alsamixer shows all is well and all volumes are up - appears to be a KDE issue as I no longer have a volume indicator at boot. It does show up eventually, but when it does clicking it does nothing. Ideas?
<BluesKaj> are you using wpa_supplicant for your wifi , jmichaelx
<jmcombatt> BluesKaj: Well, hardware is ok, it was working before the update and is still blinking and would most likely work using /etc/network/interfaces. However, the plasma widget is just nice ;)
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: on this machine, i had just been using kde's network manager widget... and now, even though the widget seems to be broken, my wireless is still working
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, thank goodness for small mercies :)
<jmichaelx> jmcombatt: the plasma widget is actually necessary for most wireless users. some KDE devs need to be smacked for releasing crap like this without testing it well
<jmichaelx> i simply cannot believe that in the FOSS world, there cannot be some kind of new model for quality control followed
<jmichaelx> some projects seem to still be somewhat unaware of how serious it is to break wireless for that project's users
<jmcombatt> jmichaelx: Well, its my fault really. Running on proposed ppa is a bumpy ride, but I'm happy to help a little ;)
<jmichaelx> jmcombatt: my network plasma widget broke, and i am not using a proposed ppa
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, I get the feeling that this unity and gnome3 problem is drawing resources and devs from working on fixing what are considered small potatoes like plasma widgets
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: is this plasma widget an ubuntu project? it appears to be the same widget i am using in fedora
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: my impression is that this widget is done by KDE, and implemented by kubuntu
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, dunno for sure , but suddenly I see alot of little problems that weren't ocurring before ,,,coincidence ?
<MannyNz> what can be the problem, when i boot login and then nothing happens. i just see the login background - Xorg.0.log has no errors
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: maybe coincidence, maybe not... all i know is that with KDE, external problems like Unity/Gnome3/etc are not needed for a bunch of buggy crap to be released. they do that fine on their own... regularly
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: did you just upgrade to 4.7?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: more likely the underlying structure is done by people employed to work on GNOME and Core libs and the changes they make are only tested on latest GNOME builds and not really announced before hand to the rest of the world
<MannyNz> i upgraded yesterday to 11.04 then the window managers gut messed up and today i desinstalled everything like gnome lxde,except kde
<Daskreech> Kernel stuff is normally talked about for ages before it's put in as default. userspace is a lot more lax
<MannyNz> then i did a nvidia-xconfig and rebooted
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: you might want to make sure you have 'kubuntu-desktop' installed
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: what nvidia video adapter are you using?
<MannyNz> aptitude says so, it is
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: ok
<MannyNz> nvidia current is installed
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: what specific video adapter are you using?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, you're not implying that kde devs are given time to work as an afterthought
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: Daskreech: i can easily believe that kubuntu devs are at a disadvantage... but come on, why can't things like this network manager widget be tested before being sent into the wold?
<jmichaelx> wild*
<MannyNz> nvidia-173-modaliases is installed ...
<MannyNz> or do i get your question wrong, then tell me where i can look up which adapter is used :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: that is a possible problem. Telepathy and a10n work pretty closely
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: what is the output if you enter 'lscpi | grep -i vga'?
<Daskreech> A lot of the other projects things are discovered when they are in the repo which already has a update in gtk libraries or so on
<MannyNz> nvidia Corporation G92 [ Geforce GTS 250] reva2
<jmichaelx> i wonder if it would make a difference whether or not nvidia-xconfig were run as root
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: can you try 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'?
<MannyNz> it was, otherwise it didnt had permition to write ( it said so )
<jmichaelx> ok, makes sense
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: are you able to log into the other desktop environments?
<MannyNz> i just have kde installed, since i had a meshup of gnome, kde and lxde, what i wanted to avoid
<BluesKaj> MannyNz,  kmenu apps settings , check to see if nivdia settings shows the driver settings
<MannyNz> how can i do that from the konsole?
<BluesKaj> MannyNz, sorry didn't read your post properly
<MannyNz> no problem
<MannyNz> its weird, because it gets to the point after login, but doesnt load/show the environment, just displays the login background
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: what is the output you get for 'aptitude show nvidia-current | grep Version'
<MannyNz> Version: 270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: i *think* that could be your problem
<MannyNz> the wrong version?
<jmichaelx> i am still checking on that
<MannyNz> okay thanks alot sticking with me... never thought that upgrading to 11.04 causes me that much trouble :/
<vertago1> Daskreech: I tracked the packages down to kubuntu backports, how hard it is it to revert all the packages you get from a particular repo?
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: unfortunately, it does appear you have the correct version
<Daskreech> vertago1: Umm i'd just disable the repo remove them then reinstall kubuntu-desktop or the packages themselves
<MannyNz> oh damnit that not so good then
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: i will be leaving soon... could you pastebin the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<MannyNz> yeah hold on a sec
<MannyNz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661363/
<jmichaelx> ok, i am not seeing a "Module" section, telling it to load glx
<jmichaelx> can anyone else tell us whether or not that is significant?
<MannyNz> i just used the backup from before the distri-upgrade with the result of a black screen and a curser in from of a X ... so the old one doesnt work either
<BluesKaj> MannyNz, glxinfo 3d in the terminal
<BluesKaj> or tty
<MannyNz> unable to open display
<vertago1> I found out a way to do it witout removing the packages: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432636
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: my xorg.conf looks very abbreviated when compared to yours: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661369/
<MannyNz> i used the failsafe xorg.conf resulting in an error: "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: you might try backing up your xorg.conf, and trying it with mine
<MannyNz> yeah hold on
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: how did you do your upgarde to 11.04?
<jmichaelx> upgrade*
 * BluesKaj thinks the default nouveau bug is at work here
<MannyNz> weill your xorg.conf doesnt work either. same thing as with my old one .. black scree.
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: what is the story with that bug?
<MannyNz> i used that systemupdater thing (grafical interface)
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter about xorg.conf , it's being ignored by the look of nvidia not found
<MannyNz> update manager its called
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: is there a workaround?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, sometimes the nomodeset after quiet splash in /etc/default/grub will work
<BluesKaj> "quietspalsh nomodeset" then save and update grub
<BluesKaj> oops "quiet splash nomodeset"
<MannyNz> do you mean the entry: GRUB_CMDLINE_LNUX_DEFAULT="quet splash"
<BluesKaj> yes MannyNz , that's it
<jmichaelx> MannyNz: yes, but you should check the spelling
<MannyNz> okay am rebooting right now
<BluesKaj> MannyNz, and make sure you sudo update-grub
<MannyNz> oki getting to the interesting part
<MannyNz> nothing changed
<MannyNz> after logging in it stays at the background picture of the login
<BluesKaj> sudo update-grub ?
<MannyNz> did that
<MannyNz> it ran through and listed some header versions then finished and i rebooted
<MannyNz> glxinfo still says: unable to open display
<BluesKaj> MannyNz, ok back to the tty , sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<MannyNz> well it doesnt list the nvidia-current, saying its an illegal command
<BluesKaj> MannyNz, then nvidia-xconfig
<MannyNz> sry my mistake
<MannyNz> missed the install before the --reinsall
<BluesKaj> yes the config file has to be removed and reconfigured
<MannyNz> it installs again that 270.41.06 version
<MannyNz> okay now i got an error with "nvidia-xconfig": Validation Error: data incomplete in file /etc/X11.xorg.conf. Undefined Device "(null9" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<MannyNz> when i ran the command a second time the error dint show up anymore
<BluesKaj> did ti create new xconfig tho ?
<BluesKaj> it
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> MannyNz, that's probly the right driver for your card , nvidia-current is the current driver that works with your card , hence not all nvidia-current drivers are the same
<MannyNz> yeah
<MannyNz> but when i do "startx" now i get the black screen again
<MannyNz> is it a problem that i have connected two screens for creating the xorg conf?
<MannyNz> That is the current: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661392/ and that the one from before the dist-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661393/
<MannyNz> neither of them work tho
<asraniel> hi. my gf had a problem where during a update everything broke. i could fix that. but now the wireless is broken. i can't activate it
<MannyNz> i think i have to do, what i tried to avoid and reinstall kubuntu again :(
<BluesKaj> MannyNz, there is the new 280.13 in a ppa , sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<systemclient> my kubuntu with proprietary nvidia just froze, music stopped playing also
<systemclient> how can I recover (I have files open …)
<MannyNz> okay ill try it
<systemclient> is there some log file that might help debugging this?
<BluesKaj> MannyNz, then update , and install nvidia-current , then reboot
<systemclient> Xorg is running in a frenzy …
<MannyNz> okay its downloading, taking a bit of time
<BluesKaj> syt yes /var/log
<BluesKaj> systemclient, ^
<systemclient> which one of them?
<systemclient> the xorg log?
<BluesKaj> depends what froze your system look at the apps you have open on top , what were you working on when it froze?
<MannyNz> reboot, and same thing, i login and then nothing more happens
<MannyNz> should i do nvidia-xconfig again?
<BluesKaj> yes MannyNz
<MannyNz> now startx just gives me a black scree
<MannyNz> screen*
<MannyNz> having the cross-cursor and thats all
<ryan__> MannyNz, is this after you log out?
<MannyNz> after i log in
<MannyNz> from tty1 i do "startx"
<ryan__> hmm
<MannyNz> then i have a black screen and the cursor and nothing elese
<ryan__> idk then sorry
<BluesKaj> ryan__, he just installed the 280.13 nvidia driver xorgedgers , cuz nothing else seems to be working for him
<MannyNz> when i do "sudo start kdm" i get to the login screen, but also stay there after entering my password and hit enter
<BluesKaj> MannyNz, look in the the menu at the login and see if you can't get on in "safemode' or whatever that is called
<ryan__> so ur only booting promtp/dos right now?
<BluesKaj> tty
<ryan__> I was going to say...
<ryan__> although extreme
<ryan__> u can force quit ur computer half way through boot..
<MannyNz> oki hold on
<ryan__> then turn it on it will go directly to safe mode
<ryan__> then boot in x
<MannyNz> changed that timer in grub and enterd failsafe mode now
<MannyNz> or what it is called :)
<BluesKaj> failsafe sounds good to me :)
<MannyNz> okay i can choose now betweed: resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck and grub
<MannyNz> failsaifeX ?
<BluesKaj> try it , yeah
<MannyNz> okay lets c what happens
<MannyNz> well i get thrown back to the same menu
<ryan__> u want to start in low resx mode
<ryan__> can't remember the name
<ryan__> probably failsafe
<ryan__> x
<MannyNz> yeah its called failsafeX
<ryan__> it will run default xorg vid frive
<MannyNz> when i hit that option it waits a bit and then i get thrown back to the menu with the option
<ryan__> did u try the trouble shoot option?
<MannyNz> dont know what u mean with that, but i entered the failsafe mode and then chose the option failsafeX
<MannyNz> and as it seems that one doesnt work as well ... but as u said it should use the defauld vid drivers ... dont know why it doesnt work
<ryan__> sorry it's been a while since i last did this
<Linkmaster> I'm having difficulty connecting an external to my computer; I get an odd error message, and it won't mount
<ryan__> there is an option that will run a few tests
<MannyNz> æ ryan__: no prob ... thats the way it should be .. dont like that to happen on a regular base
<ryan__> :)
<Linkmaster> "An error occurred while accessing 'BACK-UP blue-light Simple Drive', the system responded: An unspecified error has occurred.: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<MannyNz> there is dpkg which tries to fix broken packages, clean that tries to free some memory... grup ...
<ryan__> linkmaster, sounds like ur trying to mount a locked drive
<Linkmaster> ryan__: thats similar to what I thought, but theres no ability to lock/unlock it
<ryan__> I found a virus that locks hdd's
<ryan__> I am working on one no
<ryan__> w
<ryan__> it is the old style hdd with pins
<Linkmaster> a virus?? would it cause the drive to disconnect every 10 seconds or so? Because this was on my moms windows computer originally, and I'm attempting to fix it
<ryan__> hmm
<ryan__> can u access it at all in windows?
<ryan__> like when u are running it?
<Linkmaster> yes, but once you attempt a file transfer, it coughs and disconnects. I can see the drive in linux, but when I attempt to mount it via dolphin, it gives that error
<ryan__> oh
<ryan__> u have a bad head I think
<Linkmaster> crapppp.....any way to fix it?
<ryan__> sounds to me like ur drive is almost toast
<ryan__> not really, unless u know how to find another dead drive with a good head and can dismantle it to replace it
<ryan__> try one thing for me
<Linkmaster> sure
<ryan__> install gnome disk utility
<ryan__> it works on kubuntu as well
<MannyNz> changing a head on ones own ... doenst that screw up the drive normally ?
<ryan__> I have done it b4
<ryan__> it is hard
<MannyNz> jesus ... id mess it up with bringing in dust XD
<ryan__> lol
<ryan__> how is ur fix coming?
<MannyNz> hmm not really: im in the recovery mode and yeah cant run the failsafeX
<ryan__> did u try rthe dpkg?
<MannyNz> i can give that a shot hold on
<ryan__> hmm... there was a way in fail safe to troubleshoot...
<Linkmaster> ryan__: I installed and pulled up Disk Utility. I'm going to turn on my drive, and see what happens
<ryan__> then it brought u to a different set of options
<Linkmaster> Okay, the drive is showing up. What should I do next?
<MannyNz> is it mounted
<ryan__> linkmaster... yea plug in drive, turn on disk   utility, click the driver u are looking at
<Linkmaster> okay
<ryan__> click smart data
<Linkmaster> I see a big red "Disk failure is imminent" right above smart data
<ryan__> make sure ur on the right drive
<ryan__> yup
<ryan__> dead hdd
<ryan__> its lost my friend
<Linkmaster> all but two things are green though
<ryan__> don't matter
<ryan__> the head cant read the initial..
<MannyNz> yeah have one of those too ... it alwas made funny noises and when i looked at the smart values more and more sectors got reallocated
<ryan__> it won't boot under any cercomstance now
<Linkmaster> 'reallocated sector count" and "current pending sector count" are red
<seawing> does anyone know why the wireless tab in a new kubuntu 11.04 install is greyed out? (mobile broadband tab too)
<MannyNz> linkmaster, is there some really important data on it
<Linkmaster> My moms businees
<ryan__> seawing
<Linkmaster> *business
<ryan__> it is grey'd out when u don't have a driver installed
<ryan__> brb
<MannyNz> @ link any backups
<Linkmaster> I have a drive identical to it. Should I swap out the harddrives in them so I can recover the information in it?
<Linkmaster> MannyNz: I think, but she needs the information off of this one...she's not the most organized person concerning computers
<MannyNz> afaik is the information on the hd so swapping wouldnt do the job
<MannyNz> the only way to get the data is to open up the HD, but dont do that on your own, unless ur an expert
 * Linkmaster isn't an expert, but he's good at doing things
<MannyNz> therefore consider what the data is worth and if it is there are companies/persons ... who save the data for you, but its real expensive
<Linkmaster> Its a massive drive, and has screws holding the casing together. Let me pop it apart
<MannyNz> like i said unless u know what ur doing dont open it up
<Linkmaster> I've dismantled my netbook and conducted repairs on it :P
<MannyNz> talk to your mom and ask her if its worth rescuing the data by a professional
<MannyNz> taking a laptop apart isnt the same then taking a HD apart
<seawing> yyep
<Linkmaster> want me to get some pictures of it?
<MannyNz> i took my laptop apart twice and it still worked afterwards, but personally i wouldn't open up a HD unless i dont want to use it anymore and want to play with the disk and scratch it
<seawing> thanks ryan,  I will look for the driver
<Linkmaster> I just took off the top. It has a lot of circuit boards on it, more than a regular HD...Hm. :l
 * Linkmaster puts the casing back on
 * gomiboy opened a HD once... to turn it into an ashtray :D
<MannyNz> :)
<MannyNz> so you watched the ash spin around then :)
<ryan__> seawing, broadcom ?
<ryan__> what type of computer?
<MannyNz> wb ryan__
<seawing> lenovo c200
<ryan__> hmm..  have u tries "search for missing drivers" option yet?
<ryan__> if u know its a broad com... go to the kpackage and install "b43"  and if that don't work typ in broad and install those...  b43 first though
<seawing> sorry, duh, I will do that right now.
<MannyNz> @ ryan__: ah now the failsafeX says: error: screens found, but none have usable configuration
<MannyNz> when i run "sudo X -configure" it says Failed to load modle "vmware" and later: Number of created screens does nto match number of detected devices. Configuration failed.
<seawing> it says the broadcom STA is already installed and active
<seawing> b43-fwcutter?
<sstoveld> hey guys, i'm having an issue with my scroll button on my laptop, anyone able to help?
<seawing> or firmware-b43-installer
 * MannyNz burns a 11.04 live cd now :/
<ryan__> yea
<ryan__> the b43
<ryan__> let me look
<ryan__> yes fcutter
<MannyNz> @ ryan__: i do a clean install now of 11.04, since i dont want to waste anymore of your time, but thanks alot for sticking with me and trying to help
<ryan__> ur welcome
<ryan__> :)
<ryan__> any time
<ryan__> no more installing vid drivers
<ryan__> haha
<MannyNz> fortunately in linux one can separate os and the home data :)
<ryan__> if it don't show up on ur "Missing software search"  it probably isn't good for ur computer
<MannyNz> but i stil wonder why the distri upgrad mad so much trouble this time ay
<ryan__> of
<seawing> ryan, do I need to reboot ?
<ryan__> u upgraded from 10 10?
<MannyNz> yep
<ryan__> u may need a reboot
<ryan__> ok manny
<seawing> thanks, cya.
<ryan__>  the transision between unity in ubuntu also affected kubuntu
<ryan__> so this upgrade even for ubuntu sucked very badly
<MannyNz> yeah tho the upgrade on my dads laptop (32 bit ) worked fluently
<ryan__> fresh install is the only way
<ryan__> but
<MannyNz> but yeah ... clean install, linking home and hope to be happy then
<ryan__> some computers aren't compatable
<ryan__> so it it don't work on the install
<ryan__> u wil need to stay with 10 10 till the next major release then try again
<MannyNz> ill give it a try with the clean install
<ryan__> sounds good
<ryan__> see u later
<ryan__> :)
<MannyNz> otherwise back to 10.10 :)
<ryan__>  yea
<MannyNz> at least i tried that during term break
<MannyNz> kk cu
<sstoveld> having an issue with my scroll button on my laptop, anyone got some time to help?
<Daskreech> ryan__: can You get back here if the GUI fails?
<MannyNz> @ sstoveld: time yes, knowledge no. since its probably some driver issue (my opinion)
<ryan__> not really... unless u have a back up and the knowlege to revert
<sstoveld> @MannyNz ah, yeah it's strange, it was working perfectly on ubuntu before the 11.04 upgrade, worked fine 10.10, now 11.04 it only scrolls once when i hold down the button, instead of keep on scrolling
<ryan__> daskreech, u can try it live though.. f ur vid driver isn't compatible it just won't completely boot
<Daskreech> ryan__: I guess that's a solution
<Daskreech> ok
<MannyNz> @ sstoveld: like i said i lack the knowledge to go deep in on driver issues with linux, im still new to it myself and spent way to less time in getting known to it better
<sstoveld> @MannyNz yeah i understand, thanks
<MannyNz> you could try a 10.10 live cd and see if it works to exclude hardware failure
<sstoveld> well it still works on my xp partition, and it does scroll, just doesn't continuously scroll when i hold it down
<MannyNz> okay that should exclude a HD failure then :)
<sstoveld> so i don't think it's hardware failure, but it probably does sound like a driver issue
<MannyNz> so the movement isnt fluently?
<sstoveld> correct, when hold it to scroll down, it will scroll down once, instead of a fluent scroll
<MannyNz> hmm it also might be some settings
<MannyNz> have u tried to play around with scrolling settings (system->something ... cant remember)
<sstoveld> yeah, i didn't see any options in the touchpad settings for my issue, only for edge scrolling among other things
<MannyNz> hmm then im really out of ideas :|
<sstoveld> yeah im at a loss as well lol, wonder why it stopped working with 11.04
<MannyNz> yeap
<seawing> ryan, I installed b43 and rebooted and no change so I installed broadcom-sta-common and no joy yet.  any other ideas?
<MannyNz> seawing: what laptop is it? acer ?
<seawing> lenovo c200
<seawing> this all worked in 10.10
<MannyNz> hmm kay, my dads laptop isn acer and uses the b34 as well afaik
<MannyNz> *smile* all things worked in 10.10 XD
<MannyNz> b43*
<seawing> actually, new development. I plugged in an old netgeat pci card and now the wireless tab in active
<MannyNz> \me is afk now
<seawing> and the netgear card seems to work.  funny thing is that when I upgraded to 10.10 I didn't have to use the pci card anymore.
<seawing> arrrg.  it can see the network with the netgear card but it is not accepting the WPA password or something.  I am going to try shutting off security I guess and see if that works.
<ItBlends> how do I make krunner not transparent?
<tonymc> go to system settings
<tonymc> then to workspace appearance
<tonymc> then desktop theme
<tonymc> and then go to the advanced tab
<tonymc> and change krunner theme to something not transparent
<tonymc> ItBlends
<tonymc> i really like the caledonia style
<tonymc> on all my plasma
<tonymc> clean and simple
<ItBlends> tonymc, thank you
<tonymc> and not transparent :-)
<beto> sdsdsdsd
<Roey> hey tonymc,
<tonymc> yep?
<Roey> there were new packages (ppa5, previous I had was ppa3)... what's new with them?
<Roey> KDE workspace packages
<Roey> and others
<tonymc> well
<Roey> it's not from upstream, right?
<tonymc> network manager breaks
<tonymc> it sorta is
<Roey> ok
<tonymc> if you're talking Kubuntu backports PPA
<tonymc> well, network manager itself is fine
<Roey> well yes since I'm on kde 4.7 in Natty
<Roey> so I am using them backports yes
<tonymc> but the wifi integration... well, it broke for me
<Roey> yae
<Roey> aye
<tonymc> wifi works fine but i can't do anything
<tonymc> like select a new connection etc.
<Roey> does it finally let you save it as a system setting so that it starts up independently of you logging in now?
<tonymc> dunno
<Roey> ah
<Roey> the [x] System  checkbox has been grayed out as far as I can remember.
<tonymc> on a brighter side, they fixed GridDesktop
<tonymc> text-to-speech also seems to be fixed now
<Roey> oh what was wrong with it?
<tonymc> it crashed plasma
<Roey> (with Grid)
<Roey> grid did? uh-oh... ok
<tonymc> yep, what a pleasant surprise on a brand new 4.7.0 release
<tonymc> and yes, it was KDE problem, not packaging
<Roey> crap I need to restart KDE then .
<tonymc> what you mean?
<Roey> I hope this stupid bug I showed you yesterday got fixed
<Roey> will  be fixed before the next relesae.
<Roey> *release
<Roey> tonymc:  oh, I installed it today from work remotely
<Roey> but I need to refresh KDE to get the changes to take.
<tonymc> well if you don't have grid desktop
<tonymc> you have nothing to worry about
<tonymc> it's a shame network manager plasmoid broke
<tonymc> otherwise KDE is almost perfect for me now
<Roey> oh, tile desktop?
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> for me there is this persistent error since kde 4.whenever.  I have two rows of virtual desktops, and sliding goes in the wrong direction.  There's a bug for this but I have no idea if it's being addressed.
<Roey> as of kde 4.7 it's still present
<Roey> bummer.
#kubuntu 2011-08-09
<ionite> hi
<ionite> may i ask: i am using KDE and i'm running a net book on batteries.  how can make display the battery life left?
<ionite> is there like a battery life indicator?
<gomiboy> ionite: first right click on desktop -> unlock widgets then right click on panel (or desktop) and "add widget" -> search for battery indicator
<ionite> gomiboy: thanks! how do i install chinese language?
<gomiboy> ionite: open System settings -> locale -> System Languages and add what you want
<tzahi> hello all. I have a question I hope some one can give me directions on this matter
<tzahi> no one there? please
<KimLaroux> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tzahi> ok
<tzahi> I am new here
<tzahi> I wanted to know what is the process to become a contibutor to software which GPL
<tzahi> I am student
<tzahi> I also learn quickly
<tzahi> and have fairly good programming skills
<tzahi> and theory basis as well as ability
<tzahi> and entusiasm to contribute on this important issue
<tzahi> LIST
<alex__> HI guys, I have a problem here with network manager in kubuntu 11.04 with kde 4.7 ....few hours ago, I did an upgrade , and now after a restart, my network manager , doesn't works anymore
<alex__> how should I try to fix it ?
<alex__> I get an error on the WLAN saying "Error:Invalid State"
<Daixso> Hey guys
<Daixso> n gals :D
<corinth> How do I increase my touchpad sensitivity in Kubuntu?
<Boomboy> corinth: system settings ->hardware -> input devices
<alex__> so no solutions for my network-manager problem  ?
<Boomboy> alex__: What seems to be the issue?
<corinth> Boomboy: Which setting do I tweak?
<corinth> I don't see "sensitivity."
<Boomboy> cursor motion?
<corinth> I don't see a cursor motion option.
<Boomboy> what do you see once you click on input devices?
<corinth> Nevermind, I found it. Thanks!
<Boomboy> np
<alex__> after an upgrade few hours ago , i cannot connect anymore my wireless ....., network manager again ....., the worst thing that can happen to
<alex__> leave you without internet , which means , without support ....
<alex__> and I have no idea about fix it......, the network simply seems disabled ....., to way to make it works ....
<alex__> any idea ?
<jmichaelx> alex__: there were two rounds of KDE updates todayyyyy from the backports ppa... for me, the network management plasma widget broke after installing the first batch of updates, but was fixed again after installing the second batch
<alex__> yeah , but hot connect again my pc with wireless !?!
<jmichaelx> alex__: ahhh... are you trying to connect to a home network?
<alex__> yeah , but I don't have access to the router now ....
<jmichaelx> alex__: is it that you do not know your key or something?
<alex__> yeah I know everything , but network manager just doesn't let me manage wireless .....
<alex__> I'm on another pc chatting here ....
<jmichaelx> alex__: you could just set up /etc/network/interfaces, and you would not need to depend on the network management widget until it gets fixed on your system
<alex__> let's try , but I'll need some help , please .. :)
<alex__> so I'm in the file jmichaelx, whqt should I write inside it !?!
<jmichaelx> alex__: it should look something like this... but (of course) with your SSIDDDD and your key
<jmichaelx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661605/
<jmichaelx> SSID*
<alex__> ok , can I just write on the bottom ?
<alex__> ahh ok , I got it .., sorry ..
<jmichaelx> alex__: you probably can, is there anything at the top besides the section that starts with 'auto lo'?
<jmichaelx> ok
<alex__> save it , and now !?!, restart network ?
<jmichaelx> alex__: you will also need to find out for sure what your systeeeeeeem is calling your network device... if you run 'ifconfig', you will likely see an entry labeled 'wlanX' (could be 0,1,2,3, etc
<jmichaelx> alex__: restart network, if you can... you may just need to reboot
<alex__> yeah , I check it , is wlan0 like your ...
<jmichaelx> ok good
<jmichaelx> yes, restart network, or reboot
<alex__> ok , so I'll reboot ....
<alex__> so now, it should be already connected when I login ?
<jmichaelx> alex__: likely so
<alex__> is not working .. :(
<alex__> there was a mistake , let's try again jmichaelx :)
<alex__> no way ....
<alex__> I think jmichaelx the problem is the IP , it doesn't seems to be correct ...
<alex__> so jmichaelx is possible to set even IP, gateway and DNS !?! in the same way ?
<jmichaelx> alex__: definitely
<jmichaelx> alex__: had you not been using dhcp?
<alex__> yeah I use ...., but the ip of wlan result different of the IP range of my lan
<alex__> so of course it doesn't go anywhere I guess ....
<jmichaelx> that seems reallyyy strange
<alex__> I know ....
<alex__> a simple way to share the connection from this pc , by lan !?! could be a solution !?!
<jmichaelx> alex__: are you sure that everything was entered correctly? spelling, capitalization, etc?
<jmichaelx> alex__: that could possibly be done, but you would likely need a crossover cable
<jmichaelx> alex__: can you not temporarily connect your wireless machine via ethernet, then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<alex__> actualy I cannot rigth now ....
<alex__> so I have to wait , until I can connect it directly by lan ...
<alex__> thanks a lot anyway jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> alex__: if you have everything entered correctly in /etc/network/interfaces , your wireless access point should not give you an IP outside of the normal range it is configured to use
<alex__> the only thing is that I have a wep password  , but I even try changin wpa with wep
<jmichaelx> alex__: ok, if you are using WEP, things are done differently
<alex__> it shouldn't be right ?
<jmichaelx> no
<alex__> really !?!
<alex__> sorry mate , I thought it was unrilevant ......
<jmichaelx> alex__: it makeees a big difference
<alex__> :)
<jmichaelx> instead of 'wpa-ssid', you need to have 'wireless-essid'
<jmichaelx> and
<jmichaelx> instead of 'wpa-psk', you will need to use 'wireless-key' (i bbelieve)
<alex__> ok , so let's try again ....
<alex__> I'm crossing my finger mate .. :D
<jmichaelx> i hope it works for you
<alex__> yeah jmichaelx, it works .... :D
<alex__> thank you so much buddy .....
<alex__> so now let's upgrade again ...
<alex__> jmichaelx: after the upgrade , should I set back the file interfaces ?
<jmichaelx> alex__: it is your decision, but if you want to use the network manager, you will need to at least comment those lines out in your interfaces file
<alex__> and the comment char is # or something else ?
<jmichaelx> yes, # works fine
<AlexZion> jmichaelx: I'm alex__ on the other pc ....., after upgrade , averything nice and smooth as always .....
<jmichaelx> yay!!!!
<AlexZion> thanks again for your support .... , and to share with me your good knowledge .....
<jmichaelx> i was a bit aggravated myself this morning, finding that the network widget was broken after the updates... at least glad they fixed it promptly
<jmichaelx> AlexZion: no problem at all
 * Linkmaster hasn't had any problems with updates, so he has been wary TO update
<AlexZion> yeah , I really hate when something happen to the network , because cut you off from support , updgrade and so on .....
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: your wariness is compeletely understood
<jmichaelx> AlexZion: i agree
<Linkmaster> Based on all these issues, I'm like "o.O?"
<jmichaelx> the 4.7 upgrade has nnot given me much, aside from a few bugs and regressions
<Linkmaster> Though at the same time, I HAVE no updates. I had some about 3-4 days ago, where my network manager went wacko[in the sense that I simply couldn't connect] and I ended up needing to reinstall the STA driver, but other than that I was good
<Linkmaster> the 4.7, other than a few regressions I'm not pleased with, have given me quite a few benefits
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: i have been wanting to look into why ubuntu is not yet using the new libre broadcom  wireless drivers. i believe they are being used in fedora
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: what benefits did .7 give you?
<Linkmaster> libre broadcome drivers?
<jmichaelx> 4.7*
<AlexZion> anyway kubuntu is growing up very well and fast .....and kde is always more lovable ..... :D
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: yes, broadcom released free/OS drivers for some of their wireless chipsets some months ago
<AlexZion> I just think the default config should be a bit different .....
<Linkmaster> 4.7 allows some nice things for me to do, such as the 'view all' option to show all the windows. As well as window thumbnails. I could do both on 4.5, but when I upgraded to 4.6 using maverick, it froze my system all the time. Using 11.04, I could use window thumbnails, but not the 'present all' feature
<Linkmaster> Hmm...the STA seems to work for me, I'm not changing a not broken opject
<Linkmaster> and we should probably move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: ahhh... i think i do not even use many of those things
<AlexZion> I have to go guys ...., so thanks again and see you next time .. ;)
<jmichaelx> AlexZion: take care!
<Linkmaster> jmichaelx: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: there
<ItBlends> When I switch to gimp. The gimp dialog boxes don't come up also. Is there a way to fix this?
<Linkmaster> ItBlends: the gimp dialog boxes have either been closed, or are 'hiding' behind gimp. Check the task bar to see if they show up
<ItBlends> Linkmaster, They aren't closed. And they aren't hiding behind gimp. They are hiding behind the non gimp windows.
<ItBlends> They don't show up in the task bar either
<Linkmaster> Are they stacked?
<ItBlends> I can only find them by minimizing all non gimp windows
<Linkmaster> I know that in my taskbar, similar windows get stacked. You might be able to fiddle with something to have the dialog windows show up as well, though I wouldn't know. When I use gimp, and don't want to be bothered with other things, I just use another desktop for it
<ItBlends> Linkmaster, nope. sometimes they show up in the task bar, but in general they aren't there
<ItBlends> I'm not sure when they show up
<Linkmaster> Hm..I don't then :l I'm pretty tired, so I'm probably just stupid at the moment, maybe someone else will know
<Daskreech> ItBlends: what window manager are youusing?
<ItBlends> Daskreech, kwin.. or whatever is the default
<Daskreech> ok and the Gimp dialogs are modal child windows ?
<ItBlends> Daskreech, they aren't modal.
<Daskreech> Ah. ok
<Daskreech> What version of KDE?
<calwig> hi, i seem to have no more taskbar. how can i get it back?
<calwig> ach brb
<pistola> two things , i have just installed kubuntu 11.04 on a laptop and every hardware`s recognized fine , but a problem is that a i have to click enter to forward the boot process otherwise it just stops at first boot screen , thats really annoying , another thing is that when i plug in my headphones  when try to listen to music the music comes from the speakers anyway , so i have to have the headphones plugged in from boot start to get sound
<pistola>  in there , so is there a fix for that ?
<ionite> hi
<ionite> how can i view chinese fonts in chinese programs?
<ionite> how can i view chinese fonts in chinese programs?
<Efarth> %C1,4 hello
<ionite> if i were to run exe files on KDE. what should i use? WINE? Virtual?
<James147> ionite: depends on what it does ^^ some work better in a vm some work better with wine
<James147> (most of the time its even better to find an alternative that is native to linux)
<ionite> James147: it's text based research. minimal graphics.
<James147> that dosnt tell me much
<ionite> James147: just that it's a EXE file. basically like an encyclopaedia that's with little graphics.
<James147> You could try it with wine and if not then try a vm
<ionite> James147: thanks
<gaelle_> hi. i have a big problem. The networkmanager plasmoid does no longer manage my connections. I tells me that the wireless is deactivated on the hardware side (its not, works fine under windows) and even when connecting a lan cable, it tells me that the lan cable is disconnected. Its actually not, because i can still go on the internet (chating right now). so networkmanager seems disconnected from the "computer". any ideas?
<ionite> James147: btw, why can't my KDE automactically connects to my WLAN @ startup? i have to click enable networking & enable WLAN inorder to connect. I'm also check the box to connect automactically.
<James147> ionite: umm... they shouldnt be disabled on reboot :S
<ionite> James147: so what should i do?
<James147> ionite: not entirly sure... you could try deleting /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state  ^^ though I am not sure that will help
<James147> ionite: what version of kde?
<yofel> gaelle_: what version of kubuntu and kde?
<ionite> James147: 4.07? how do i check?
<James147> any kde app > help > about kde
<ionite> James147: 4.07
<James147> ionite: this happen after you upgraded to 4.7?
<ionite> James147: no. i didn't upgrade. i just deleted my netbook remix and installed 4.7
<James147> ionite: only thing I can suggest is trying a new user and if it dosnt work for them try reconfigureing networkmanager
<James147> (if it dose work for the new user then try resetting the networkmanager settings in your home dir
<ionite> James147: how can i permanently check the box Enable WLAN?
<alvin> Is the new Amarok in some repo? I don't care how experimental it is. 2.4.1 crashes way too much
<jemparing> alvin: i just update amarok from 2.4.1 to 2.4.3 just now. quite changes
<yofel> alvin: amarok 2.4.3 is in backports ppa together with kde 4.7
<alvin> lol, I see. I asked a minute too soon :-)
<jemparing> ionite: can you check updates again? coz i got the same issue with de 1st update. i then check updates then apply de 2nd updates. it should fix networkmanager.
<AlexZion> yeah I had the same problem , fixed with new updgrade ....
<alvin> Amarok still freezes. Bug 777639 is still in effect.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 777639 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok hangs while holding down of next/previous track hotkey" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777639
<tonymc> yay, new KDE update fixed network manager plasmoid
<ionite> why KDE cannot detect my external HDD?
<tonymc> can linux detect it at all?
<tonymc> if you go to terminal and type ls /dev/sd* do you see it?
<ionite> tonymc: why do i have to type this command inorder for it to detect?
<tonymc> no it's not to detect
<tonymc> it's to see if linux sees the drive at all
<soee> how can i access some folder from windows os?
<tonymc> soee where is that folder?
<ionite> tonymc: after i type the command my desktop prompted me detection why can't it detect prior to the command?
<tonymc> ionite that's strange, shouldn't happen like that
<tonymc> ionite anyway it's not KDE fault, it's more to do with udev i  think
<soee> tonymc, my home folder
<ionite> tonymc: what's udev? is it a bug or something
<tonymc> ionite i'm not too familiar with linux's guts so i can't help you with that... i'm not sure it'
<tonymc> it certainly is a bug, i just don't know what kind of
<ionite> tonymc: anyways are u using KDE?
<tonymc> soee i mean on which drive? if you open dolphin, don't you see it in that left sidebar?
<tonymc> ionite yes i'm using KDE
<ionite> tonymc: how do i change the repo?
<tonymc> ionite and i don't have this problem
<tonymc> ionite KPackageKit -> settings -> edit origins
<tonymc> but why do you want to change repo?
<tonymc> i mean, you're not going to do something funny are you?
<tonymc> like changing ubuntu repos to debian, like i did once
<ionite> tonymc: oic. i'm gonna install wine. which 1 should i choose in the kpackage?
<tonymc> ionite for some reason the latest wine results in unresolved dependencies so you'd be better off with wine 1.2
<tonymc> ionite you want to install wine or you want to change the repo? maybe you meant adding winehq PPA to your repos?
<ionite> tonymc: u read me well
<ionite> tonymc: :)
<ionite> tonymc: btw, do u use wine? are u familiar with wine?
<tonymc> ionite we all were noobs at some point :-)
<tonymc> ionite well you just install it and then run windows exes as if they were regular linux programs
<ionite> tonymc: i was prompted many missing DLL files
<tonymc> ionite what are you trying to run?
<tonymc> you don
<ionite> tonymc: a research EXE file. with lots of text and minimal graphics.
<ionite> tonymc: i copied all the files from the CD and pasted on my HDD so i'm installing from my HDD since my netbook doesn't have a CD ROM drive
<tonymc> i remember something about DLLs in wine config, you might want to check in there
<tonymc> add those DLLs to wine
<tonymc> i mean, if you *have* those DLLs on CD
<tonymc> if not - you will have to find out what are these DLLs that are missing, and if they are capable of running under wine - it'll work
<tonymc> you might want to use dependency walker for that
<tonymc> there is a "Libraries" tab in wine config, so whenever you know which libraries your EXE depends on, you just get those DLLs and add library overrides one by one
<ionite> tonymc: how to use dependcy walker?
<tonymc> if it is going to work at all, it will work. if it doesn't - well you're out of luck then
<tonymc> load it up and then lod your exe into dependency walker
<tonymc> it will show which DLLs the EXE tries to load
<tonymc> i'm not sure if it will work under wine though, i never tried
<ionite> tonymc: meaning i have to d/l dependency walker and install dependency walker?
<BluesKaj> hello folks
<tonymc> IIRC you can run it without installing, but yes, you'll have to download it from here http://www.dependencywalker.com/
<tonymc> hey there digital out guy
<BluesKaj> hi tonymc
<tonymc> ionite i just checked - dependency walker works under wine. however, you would need a good knowledge of windows to distinguish the DLLs that are likely to be present on Wine versus the ones you actually have to find
<tonymc> ionite i can help you with that if you are willing to go down that route as opposed to just installing VirtualBox and having Windows on a virtual machine
<ionite> tonymc: welcome onbard :)
<tonymc> ionite we better move to #kubuntu-offtopic as this isn't directly kubuntu-related
<ionite> tonymc: see u there
<BluesKaj> whynot dual boot
<noaXess> hey all.
<noaXess> my xorg currently used 10 -30% cpu...
<noaXess> yn idea how to get more information about xorg to see why it needs as much cpu?
<tonymc> xorg should go away
<noaXess> tonymc: that means?
<tonymc> on my system it too starts hogging up CPU some times
<tonymc> usually restarting X fixes that
<tonymc> that means i'm eagerly waiting for Wayland
<noaXess> not really. after few inutes.. it comes back..
<noaXess> i think it' ssince upgrading to kde 4.7
<tonymc> well that's really strange... what driver are you using? usually these problems are related to buggy drivers
<noaXess> tonymc: nvidia
<tonymc> proprietary?
<naftilos76> how can i get evidence after a total crash/freeze - suddenly everything crashed, nothing moves on the screen, no virtual consoles can be accessed nothing...What log files can be accessed in order to get any kind of data?
<tonymc> naftilos76 are you using nouveau nvidia driver?
<naftilos76> i am using nvidia driver from repos
<tonymc> naftilos76 there are two nvidia drivers - proprietary nvidia and opensource nouveau. nouveau locks up after some time on my system the same way you describe. the solution is to boot with nouveau.noaccel=1 specified along your usual ro quiet splash
<naftilos76> GeForce 9600GT is my Graphics board GPU
<tonymc> naftilos76 so, are you using nouveau or nvidia proprietary? both are in te repos
<noaXess> tonymc: my system uses nvidia..
<tonymc> noaXess that's why i switched to nouveau - nvidia wasn't working well for me, but maybe for you it isn't an option
<noaXess> tonymc: i tried nv earlier.. as you wrote.. not an option..
<noaXess> but.. it seems that this cpu usage is since kde 4.7.. hm..
<noaXess> mybe some issue in kwin
<tonymc> noaXess maybe ask on #kde-devel
<noaXess> tonymc: ok
<tonymc> or #kde
<muntiKubu> have you tried  NV 280.13?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, there is a new 280.13 nvidia driver available at xorgedgers , which solved some of my graphics freeze problems on natty
<soee> noaXess, had the same with 4.7
<noaXess> soee: and.. what solution?
<soee> changing drivers doesnt help
<naftilos76> tonymc: i haven't got that option in my grub file. I still do not understand what i have installed.
<soee> im back on 4.6.5 :/
<noaXess> instead of back to 4.6 and wait :=)
<naftilos76> tonymc: how can i get the info you need? with dpkg -l | grep something?
<tonymc> naftilos76 of course there is no option, you haven't added it there
<noaXess> muntiKubu: you mean a nvidia 280.13 or for nouveau?
<tonymc> naftilos just cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<muntiKubu> noaXess: the latest Nvidia driver is 280.13 which you can get from Nvidia
<naftilos76>     Driver         "mouse"
<naftilos76>     Driver         "kbd"
<naftilos76>     Driver         "nvidia"
<noaXess> muntiKubu: ok.. but not from repo..
<BluesKaj> or one can use the nomodeset in grub to over ride the default nouveau driver and thereby enable the nvidia-current
<tonymc> Ok so it's not nouveau
<tonymc> that means i'm useless here haha
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj.. wasup?
<naftilos76> :-)
<BluesKaj> hi noaXess
<noaXess> BluesKaj: mine is the nvidia-current 270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<naftilos76> thanks tonymc
<naftilos76> bb
<BluesKaj> nox have you tried the 280?
<BluesKaj> noaXess,^
<muntiKubu> noaXess: what's wrong with nvidia-current?
<BluesKaj> muntiKubu, nothing as long as it works
<noaXess> muntiKubu: since kde 4.7 i have some cpu usage from xorg.. 10-30% without doing big stuff
<noaXess> now an overall cpu usage of 10-12%.. seems xorg has ben recovered after closing some programms..
<noaXess> but that isn't normal.. for just three open apps and ovarall cpu usage of 10-12%, right?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, yeah that seems normal
<noaXess> BluesKaj: thats normal? 10-12% overall.. hm.. thought befor 4.7 it was lower.. like 4-8%
<noaXess> cpu temp overall is 60-46°
<noaXess> 64° ^
<muntiKubu> noaXess: I haven't paying attention to it but how did u get those numbers?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: the 280 nvidia isn't in repos, right? so need to intstall it manually
<noaXess> how? what muntiKubu?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, there's a ppa ..hang on'
<muntiKubu> I'd like to see what those numbers are for me using the same monitor as yours
<noaXess> cpu usage over top.. and cpu temp over the widget.. wait
<muntiKubu> ok
<noaXess> muntiKubu: hardware temparature widget...
<noaXess> muntiKubu: the cpu usage also over the cpu monitor widget
<noaXess> btw.. cpu usage doesn't care about effects on or off..
<muntiKubu> I only have quassel and konsole running but it varies widely from < 1 to 25%
<noaXess> muntiKubu: and cpu temp?
<noaXess> muntiKubu: do you also use a notebook?
<muntiKubu> desktop
<noaXess> muntiKubu: hm.. maybe a different..
<noaXess> also have a problem that firefox is slow after a while... some of you too?..
<muntiKubu> noaXess: you might want to look at disabliong some of KDE stuff that runs on the background - like akonadi, strigi, file indexing, etc
<noaXess> muntiKubu: already disabled ;)
<tonymc> what does it have to do with Xorg?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<tonymc> if Xorg is misbehaving, that must be related to something directly interfacing with Xorg - that is, either driver, or KWin (or Xorg itself could be broken too, and changes somewhere in drivers or KWin could trigger that bug)
<noaXess> tonymc: hm... if i work with firefox.. and hav a lot of tab's open.. that uses aso grafic power and a lot of ram for fiefox.. sometimes 1GB+... then xorg is working hard.. and if i cloe ff xorg has a break ;).. you know what i mean
<muntiKubu> tonymc: not xorg but cpu usage
<tonymc> you said xorg was hogging 30% CPU
<noaXess> tonymc: jep sometimes... 10-30%
<tonymc> so KWin then
<noaXess> maybe new kwin version of kde 4.7 has some issues or does some badly thing with xorg
<tonymc> it's true that they changed a lot of stuff in KWin for the 4.7 release
<noaXess> tonymc: maybe waiting a week to get more updates
<tonymc> for example, my OpenGL doesn't work anymore, but that's because of the bug in nouveau
<tonymc> more like a few months
<noaXess> but.. anyway.. at your stations.. is firefox also slow?..
<noaXess> it should be faster, right?
<tonymc> and it worked fine on 4.6, but still it's a bug in nouveau
<noaXess> if ff eats to much memory it get's slow..
<noaXess> and ff needs to me restarted
<alvin> On 4.7, my CPU is finally behaving.
<BluesKaj> tonymc, nouv driver isn't capable of DR or #3D from my experience , so why is it the default and why does it need to be blacklisted or over ridden with nomodeset . It seems to me it's a bug that been ignored by the devs
<tonymc> BluesKaj i don't need 3D, and nouveau is working fine for me with noaccel=1
<tonymc> though it's really bad that it locks up
<BluesKaj> tonymc, you're ok with that , but there are those of us who expect more , especially if we use pci graphics
<tonymc> i mean, without noaccel=1 it just locks up
<tonymc> imagine someone loading up livecd on my PC and within minutes Kubuntu just freezes and you can't do anything until five minutes later it unfreezes and restarts X
<tonymc> anyway it's still technically not nouveau's fault
<tonymc> i still don't understand what (other than politics) prevents nvidia from releasing their specs
<tonymc> isn't more widespread adoption good for them?
<tonymc> amd managed to compete just fine with releasing at least some of the specs
<ionite_> tonymc: sorry i got DC
<tonymc> m?
<ionite_> tonymc: which channel is it? how do i set ubuntu main server?
<tonymc> in KPackageKit go to settings, then press edit origins and select Main Server as opposed to whatever mirror you have there
<sharkmonkey> are the nouveau drivers being made by reverse engineering and register poking?
<BluesKaj> sharkmonkey, you'll have to ask the devs
<mehrab> hey, I can't click on my kde desktop or panel, but everything else is OK. what's the matter?
<sharkmonkey> mehrab, maybe plasma locked up?
<tonymc> plasma is thinking of something and it doesn't want you to interrupt it
<mehrab> sharkmonkey, how should I unlock it?
<sharkmonkey> mehrab, i think it would restart if you killed it
<sharkmonkey> maybe not
<mehrab> tonymc, :)
<ionite_> tonymc: how i know which is the main server?
<sharkmonkey> well you could kill it and then launch it from krunner
<sharkmonkey> killall plasma-desktop
<tonymc> it says "Main Server" in the dropdown box
<sharkmonkey> then press alt-f2
<sharkmonkey> and run plasma-desktop
<mehrab> sharkmonkey, not, not worked
<sharkmonkey> mehrab, killing didn't kill it?
<sharkmonkey> relaunching didn't work? relaunching worked, but it's still unresponsive?
<mehrab> sharkmonkey, it did, but the problem is not solved
<ionite_> tonymc: are u there?
<tonymc> nope, i'm here
<mehrab> sharkmonkey, I removed .kde folder, and it's OK now. thanks for responce
<tonymc> and with that folder you removed all your kde-related config
<tonymc> like passwords, kmail etc
<sharkmonkey> can a single plasma applet end up locking up the entire plasma interface?
<tonymc> if it stumbles upon a bug in plasma - why not?
<sharkmonkey> ignoring bugs. can the intended design allow that to happen?
<sharkmonkey> ignoring bugs in plasma itself, and allowing for bugs in a given widget
<tonymc> i don't think so
<ionite_> tonymc: i got this: A package dependency could not be found. More information is available in the detailed report.
<tonymc> although nedless loops could make that happen maybe
<tonymc> endless
<tonymc> ionite_ where are you installing wine from? winehq PPA or official repos?
<ionite_> tonymc: i'm just done with WINE but i'm installing flash from kpackage
<tonymc> ionite_ i remember telling you that you're better off with version 1.2 as 1.3 breaks dependencies
<tonymc> well i can't really say anything about flash
<tonymc> it was automatically installed and i didn't even think about it
<ionite_> tonymc: but i was in miniclips.com and i get see some games or even play some online games
<tonymc> i don't play games, especially flash ones, so can't say anything about that
<ionite_> tonymc: do u do PM?
<tonymc> and PM is?..
<BluesKaj> ionite_, if you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed then flash is installed as part of that package
<tonymc> package management?
<ionite_> tonymc: private message
<ionite_> BluesKaj: i did that and i still cant play some games.
<tonymc> of course i do private messages, five a dollar
<tonymc> just kidding
<BluesKaj> ionite_, ok try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer in the terminal
<ionite_> tonymc: alright. it worked! my exe file worked! thanks so much tony :)
<tonymc> great to hear that
<tonymc> one more man helped and i am guarateed to go to heaven
<ionite_> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ionite_> BluesKaj: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mehrab> sharkmonkey, additional info: I think the problem was gmail plasmoid, I added it and it locked up again
<ionite_> tonymc: btw why some of my chinese fonts were displayed as alien fonts while some appear perfectly fine?
<BluesKaj> ionite_, make sure you have multiverse, universe and canonical partner repositories enabled in kpackagekit
<ionite_> BluesKaj: how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> ionite_, and it won't hurt to have other software sources enabled as well
<BluesKaj> kpackagekit
<ionite_> BluesKaj: what about chinese programs? can it display the alien fonts?
<Uninstall> I'm the kdeartworks maintainer, can anybody report a kubuntu bug for me on your bugzilla?
<BluesKaj> ionite_, sorry I have no idea
<alvin> Uninstall: That would be Launchpad. It's discouraged to reports Kubuntu bugs on Launchpad, unless they are packaging bugs.
<alvin> The automated tools are also not working for those of use who use the backports ppa in order to have bugfixes.
<Uninstall> alvin: it's a kind of packaging bug
<Uninstall> you've added a button on wallpaper settings dialog
<alvin> Tell us about it
<Uninstall> that allows to install extra wallpapers
<alvin> Is that the 'Get new Wallpapers' button?
<Uninstall> yes
<Uninstall> that button doesn't install kdebase-wallpapers
<Uninstall> but it installs wallpapers from kdeartworks
<alvin> Yes, it uses OpenDesktop or something. Never tried it.
<Uninstall> it should install before kdebase-wallpapers and eventually kdeartworks wallpapers
<Uninstall> so please change it if you want to provide a good kde experience
<alvin> There's no kdebase-wallpapers in the repositories
<alvin> Oh, yes there is. It's probably kde-wallpapers and kdeartwork
<alvin> Is the default KDE behaviour to install these packages?
<Uninstall> alvin: I mean kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<Uninstall> you should install it
<Uninstall> and optionally kdewallpapers
<alvin> I see. That package is also there. The description says it's not installed by default in order to save space. Makes sense.
<Uninstall> alvin: yeah, but that button should instead install that package
<Uninstall> not kdewallpapers
<alvin> And the Kubuntu developers have added that button? They mostly try to follow default KDE behaviour. We don't even have UbuntuOne
<Uninstall> alvin: sorry, it has been added from KDE people
<Uninstall> but there problem is still there
<alvin> You'll need to be in #kubuntu-devel for that discussion. A feature request can be made to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace (report a bug). You better do it yourself. It's a quick process and you'll get updates by mail. The bug can be linked to an upstream report.
<ionite_> BluesKaj: tonymc: how do i enable cookies?
<tonymc> erm... you have to disable them first, they're enabled by default
<alvin> Uninstall: I just noticed there is another button in that window. It says 'Install Default Wallpapers'. Mind you, I'm on KDE 4.7, and that is not a part of the released Kubuntu
 * alvin pressed shiny button
<Uninstall> 2 buttons?
<alvin> Yes, Install Default Wallpapers, Open, and Get New Wallpapers
<alvin> It's installing a 'package file', but the window doesn't tell me what package. I guess that's no useful information
<alvin> I would file a bug for that little progress window, but I won't bother now. We get a new package manager and default browser every release anyway. It's probably already deprecated.
<ionite_> BluesKaj: tonymc: how do i enable cookies?
<yofel> alvin: it installs kdewallpapers
<tonymc> ionite_ in the preferences of your browser
<alvin> there you have it. I'll have some new wallpapers in a few minutes.
 * alvin wonders if any of them can be used for his dual-screen.
<yofel> kde-wallpapers was only recently splitted into kde-wallpapers and kde-wallpapers-default so that was probably just missed
<Uninstall> alvin: Get new wallpapers is related to get hot new stuff
<alvin> yes, it is
<Uninstall> alvin: while the other one install the wallpapers from distro packages
<yofel> Uninstall: right, the right button uses get hot new stuff, the left one installs the kdartwork wallpapers
<alvin> And yofel is right. Now, kdewallpapers is installed
<yofel> Uninstall: but indeed some of the kde-wallpapers wallpapers are probably missing
<yofel> alvin: is 'kde-wallpapers' installed?
<alvin> No, kdewallpapers. No dash.
<Uninstall> it should install kde-workspace-wallpapers
<Uninstall> they are "more important"
<yofel> Uninstall: *that* doesn't exist. it's kde-wallpapers
<yofel> you're right anyway
<alvin> Uninstall: You'll probably mean kdebase-workspace-wallpapers. That one is not installed.
<yofel> Uninstall, alvin: kdebase-workspace-wallpapers is 4.6, kde-wallpapers is 4.7 - just for clarification
<alvin> Right :-)
<alvin> They can both be installed. (I'm on KDE 4.47)
<alvin> *4.7
<yofel> kde-wallpapers and kdewallpapers can, rigtht. One is former workspace and the other is artwork (and yes, we know the naming is confusing)
<alvin> Erm, just to clarify. I was wrong about the dash. There's kde-wallpapers (not installed) and kdewallpapers (installed) now. kdebase-workspace-wallpapers is not installed
<Uninstall> I'm not really interested about what happens on the distribution side
<yofel> Uninstall: uh, that was renamed on the kde side, blame them...
<Uninstall> but I would like to see workspace wallapapers installed
<Uninstall> no, we didn't
<yofel> Uninstall: I'll have a look at it
<yofel> Uninstall: yes you did, it's trunk/KDE/kde-wallpapers in svn
<Uninstall> ooh, right, yeah, I did it some month ago
<yofel> see :P
<Uninstall> the other should be named kde-artwork-wallpapers instead
<yofel> Uninstall: It'll probably need a rename, but kdewallpapers would need to stay for transitional reasons, so there's no hurry on our side.
<yofel> Uninstall: I'll have a look at that anyway, thanks for mentioning it. (but next time in #kubuntu-devel please ;)
<Uninstall> yofel: oh, I didn't know that chan
<Uninstall> ok
<Uninstall> thanks
<benl> i fail to understand the purpose of "activities" and the widget dashboard
<DarthFrog> You and me both.
<sharkmonkey> you can have different widget dashboard and panel layouts depending on the "activity"
<home> The trash has reached its maximum time, error. I canot delete a blu ray file ! weird ?! some help ?
<sharkmonkey> home, it's screwing up when it tries to put it in the trash? or when deleting from the trash?
<home> no ok I found it
<sharkmonkey> home, if it's the former, you should be able to skip the trash by doing a shift-delete
<home> now I want to delete a folder. I canno tdelete it
<home> no option o elete it
<home> ok thanks
<calwig> hi, im back and I wonder still how to get the KDE taskbar back. It somehow got turned off and I cant see my apps
<BluesKaj> calwig, right click on the desktop , add widgets , then find the taskbar
<calwig> BluesKaj: on the Kde desktop?
<calwig> ok
<calwig> brb
<sharkmonkey> did you loose the entire task bar panel? or just the task manager functionality on the panel?
<sharkmonkey> s/loose/lose
<BluesKaj> maybe he did mean panel
<calwig> I dont have that option, i have " create new, run command etc
<calwig> refresh desktop, configure desktop...
<BluesKaj> calwig, choose add panel if you lost whole thing
<calwig> create new.... folder, text, html, link to device, application, URL
<calwig> anywhere on the desktop i should click? to get that option?
<BluesKaj> no 'add panel' option ?
<calwig> <.<
<calwig> im running gdm manager on Kde desktop
<calwig> funny thing is that upon logging in, the panel at the bottom showed up for about a second, then a window up on the top FLASHED. then both disappeared
<BluesKaj> ok , choose kdm at login
<calwig> how can i run it from a terminal
<calwig> kdm manager?
<calwig> but I have been using GDM manager all this time, and its worked just fine
<calwig> brb
<BluesKaj> you can drop to a tty , ctrl+alt+f1 , the sudo service gdm stop , then sudo service kdm start , then ctrl+alt+f7 or 8
<calwig> BluesKaj: k brb
<devilchaos> hi folks having trouble setting up vpn with kvpnc has anyone delt with kvpnc here?
<devilchaos> brb afk
<devilchaos> bk
<simontol> Hi, strigi search in Dolphin not working since I've upgraded to 4.7.0 via PPA, I can't get any results
<Peace-> simontol: systemsettings
<Peace-> desktop search
<simontol> Peace- : yes?
<simontol> all enabled
<Peace-> simontol: screenshot please
<simontol> Peace- can't you believe I have both Nepomuk and Strigi enabled?
<Peace-> i want see please
<simontol> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/321065/schermata3.png
<simontol> Peace- : satisfied?
<Peace-> simontol: are you italian ?
<simontol> yes
<Peace-> omg e allora dillo e vai in #ubuntu-it
<calwig> Hi again
<calwig> so um
<calwig> Gdm started and Kde desktop is on
<calwig> but i still have no taskbar, how can I start it from the console
<BluesKaj> calwig, no i mean kdm , not gdm
<calwig> ok here is the thing
<calwig> kdm has to be ON to start KDE
<BluesKaj> that's why gdm must be stopped , then kdm can run the desktop and the options for panel etc will be different in the right click dialog
<BluesKaj> you can drop to a tty , ctrl+alt+f1 , the sudo service gdm stop , then sudo service kdm start , then ctrl+alt+f7 or 8
<calwig> i changed the service
<calwig> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<BluesKaj> kde can run on gdm
<BluesKaj> that''s the whole point I'm trying to kane j=here
<BluesKaj> make
<calwig> BluesKaj: right
<calwig> ok here is what i will do
<calwig> I will remove Kde and kdm
<BluesKaj> why ?
<BluesKaj> remove gdm
<calwig> well Gnome environment on top of gdm is working fine
<calwig> its Kde and KDM that are weird somehow
<BluesKaj> kde and kdm aren't weird ...it works fine ...if you want to run kde then it's best run with kdm ..and if you don't want to follow my suggestions then you will continue to have problems
<Daskreech> calwig: What are you trying to solve?
<BluesKaj> lost his panel , and running kde on gdm , Daskreech , but has no 'add panel' option when right clicking on the desktop
<Daskreech> what options does he get on right click? Assuming calwig is a he
<Daskreech> I'll also assume that there isn't a black bacground?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, options are : create new.... folder, text, html, link to device, application, URL
<Daskreech> Sounds like a folderview plasma container. is that right calwig?
<calwig> so kdm is uninstalled
<Daskreech> calwig: do you have a folderview containment?
<calwig> gdm is running with Kde desktop
<calwig> a what??
<calwig> I have a desktop but i have no taskbar
<calwig> I cant access any programs
<Daskreech> when you right click on the desktop and you go into settings. Is the Layout a folder view?
<calwig> when i right click i have no settings option on the menu
<Daskreech> What is on the menu?
<calwig> Create, Run, Refresh Desktop, Configure Desktop, Log Out, Switch User, Turn off
<calwig> period.
<calwig> nothing more
<Daskreech> ha
<ashwin> why is all my new mails going directly to trash im kmail?
<Daskreech> what happens when you click on run?
<Daskreech> if you get a floating cli can you type desktop settings in there and open the Plasma settings
<Daskreech> ashwin: Filters I would suppose?
<calwig> should i type desktop settings?
<calwig> do you know the command?
<BluesKaj> calwig, right click , choose configure desktop ...what are your options
<calwig> Its Kicker
<calwig> ARGHHH
<calwig> Kicker is screwd up
<calwig> I killed Kicker and restarted it and it wont start
<calwig> It will restart show the taskbar for a second and disappear
<calwig> whcih means one simple thing
<calwig> im not going to deal with problems
<calwig> only solutions
<calwig> :)
<calwig> KDM is out
<calwig> and Kde too
<FloodBotK1> calwig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calwig> @FloodBotK1 Hi Glad you could join us
<calwig> brb
<Daskreech> Kicker?
 * BluesKaj wonders why he wa here ...didn't follow anyone's suggestions , just complained
<Daskreech> how can he acll kicker?
<Daskreech> there is no kicker
<BluesKaj> configure desktop option maybe
<BluesKaj> BBL ... gonna setup dual boot on my other machine ..gotta keep my "hand in" windows. Wife sorta depends on me and it's best if I run it on a different pc
<Juest> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<IdleOne> nice trolling
<txwikinger> ok?
<IdleOne> was just in -ops asking to have a ban removed, when refused joined here and called !ops
<txwikinger> ah
<Tm_T> hilight
<txwikinger> I thought it was someone from London or Bham using same tactic as against riot police
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I've got a problem with graphics being off-center when I run a game.
<LINKSWORD2> Any ideas?
<Daskreech> Smack the side of your monitor?
<OerHeks> graphics off centre, you can't hit the target ?
 * LINKSWORD2 smacks Daskreech instead.
<Daskreech> I don't think I deserved that. I'm Capn Daskreech Sparrow
<LINKSWORD2> OerHeks: Thanks for reminding me... The mouse cursor isn't even showing up.
<OerHeks> try diable compiz ?
<OerHeks> *disable
<LINKSWORD2> I've tried both on and off.
<LINKSWORD2> Compiz doesn't seem to be interfering.
<OerHeks> full screen or maximized ?
<LINKSWORD2> Both.
<OerHeks> i used to know a setting 'disable compiz when full screen'
<OerHeks> ah ok
<LINKSWORD2> Let me see if I can find that.
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck: I blame you.
<OerHeks> that was in my gnome-period .. i'm on KDE 4.7 now
<LINKSWORD2> OerHeks: I found a setting in Desktop Effects that says; "Suspend Desktop Effects for full-screen windows."
<OerHeks> yes, that is the one.
<LINKSWORD2> I have enabled it. Attempting to retry the game.
<LINKSWORD2> It's still acting weird. Oer, I'm going to upload a snapshot.
<LINKSWORD2> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<LINKSWORD2> BTW, OerHeks may I use /query?
<OerHeks> i don't understand, /query ?
<LINKSWORD2> One-on-one chat mode. Direct communication.
<OerHeks> ah PM, sure
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck: Yo. What's up?
<LINKSWORD2> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks, OerHeks! Let me know how that goes when you have a chance.
<LINKSWORD2> BRB.
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, look. I'm back! lol
<szal> lol, do you expect ppl to cheer now? ;)
<_BS_> BluesKaj - Very sorry I got called away from the keyboard yesterday, unable to see the results of any sleuthing you might have done on getting a BCM57781 going. Per http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/661198/. By any chance, did you discover anything?
<_BS_> When I boot with my lts connected to my (hardware) KVM, the screen size is not understood - going to 800x600. When I have the monitor connected directly, I am able to choose a range between 640x480 and 1280x1024. What might the steps be to wire in the monitor settings so when I boot with kvm I can get back to my normal res? Thanks.
<vuth_> how good is kubunut?
<LINKSWORD2> Kubuntu is a VERY good operating system.
<LINKSWORD2> Take it from me. I've had a well-rounded experience with Windows and Mac systems, as well as Linux, and Kubuntu is one of the best.
<vuth_> wanna talk private Linksword2?
<vuth_> unless ur busy..
<vuth_> i have tons of noob question
<LINKSWORD2> Aha.
<LINKSWORD2> Sure.
<Daskreech> vuth_: It would be better to ask questions here
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Sorry just got back Did hitting the monitor work? If not was it resolved otherwise? :-D
 * LINKSWORD2 smacks Daskreech. No and no.
<LINKSWORD2> No and no....
<vuth_> i dont want to waste bandwidth but the CD and DVD version of kubutnu is the saem other than the language package. am i correct?
<Daskreech> vuth_: the DVD version has Kubuntu and the entire Main repos on it. You can install the OS and a number of packages (including ubuntu and xubuntu) without the internet using the DVD
<Daskreech> The CD just has the default items in a compressed image (also means it can't be used to install packages)
<vuth_> thnx
<vuth_> so im better off downloading the dvd version huh?
<Daskreech> If you need that
<Daskreech> Remember that they will likely be outof date in a short time. If you have access to the internet pretty reliably then the CD is probably going to be more useful
<Daskreech> If not then spend more time getting the DVD but you will then have the ability to at least install a semi customized Kubuntu even if there is no internet available
<Daskreech> vuth_: see above
<vuth_> ?
<Daskreech> vuth_: Jsut in case you had missedwhat I said. I hadn't directed it to you
<vuth_> yeah i went witht he cd
<vuth_> thnx again
<Daskreech> Sure. Anything else you would like to know vuth_?
<vuth_> none atm
<Daskreech> ok
#kubuntu 2011-08-10
<jmichaelx> this is very OT, but i just did something simple to my home network that is blowing my socks off at the moment... for lack of a switch (i have one, but it's too loud) i connected two PCs together with a crossover cable
<jmichaelx> don't know why it never occurred to me to do this before. now i have two machined with gigabit NICs that are talking to each other at gigabit speeds
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: nice eh?
<Daskreech> We had 10 gigabit hubs at Uni
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yea, i have some 10gig stuff to mess with at work, but have never even made use of anything 1gig here at home
<Daskreech> Makes 150 MB wireless seem amusing
<jmichaelx> that is for sure
<jmichaelx> i ahve 2 PCs here at my desk that are often both running when i am at home. they both use wireless, and i use synergy with them. well, synergy over wireless is not always fun, and that was the main problem i was trying to address
<jmichaelx> i just transferred a 25GB music directory from one machine to the other in 26/27 minutes
<jmichaelx> so sweet
<SIR_Taco> jmichaelx: nice
<jmichaelx> however, with a crossover cable connecting 2 gigabit NICs, should i not be able to get even better speeds than that?
<SIR_Taco> can't go faster than your NIC
<jmichaelx> yes, i guess the math is obviously coming out right
<amnite> is there anybody online that be willing to help me fix a cdrom mounting issue?
<gomiboy> amnite: ask and you'll be answered... probably not by me... :P
<amnite> Well im running kubuntu 10.10 upgraded from 10.04. I dont know if the upgrade did it or not i dont usually use my cd drive, but some discs will mount and some will not. But the ones that dont mount i can create an iso through terminal and k3b. But i cant force mount the cds with any command at all. Any ideas?
<ionite> what does it mean close other legacy modules>
<ionite> cannot get exclusive lock. close other legacy modules
<amnite> afk 10 min
<SIR_Taco> well hello ionite
<ionite> SIR_Taco: hi
<SIR_Taco> what are you having problems with?
<ionite> SIR_Taco: i wanna install something the read chinese fonts in my KDE because i have a chinese program however it all appears to be block fonts and alien fonts.
<SIR_Taco> ionite: not sure about that one, sorry
<jmichaelx>   has anyone else been experiencing issued with their bash history not being saved consistently in natty? (at least when using konsole or yakuake)
<jmichaelx> issues*
<gomiboy> ionite: if you can't get a lock when you try to install something with apt-get you have another program (kpackagekit) open. Solution: close kpackagekit
<ionite> gomiboy: my terminal isn't open at all. only kpackagekit is opened
<ionite> SIR_Taco: how do install chinese language fonts?
<SIR_Taco> ionite: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617400
<ionite> SIR_Taco: where's language support in KDE?
<SIR_Taco> system settings -> locale
<ionite> SIR_Taco: there after?
<ionite> SIR_Taco: what's with the package lock? i cant install because of the package lock
<SIR_Taco> what version of Kubuntu?
<ionite> SIR_Taco: how do i check my version?
<SIR_Taco> open Konsole, or a terminal and type "lsb_release -a"
<cher> I've just unplugged AC (power) from my laptop. Now my Turion is running on 550 MHz instead of a few GHz, and flash is awfully slow. How do I tell it that it should run on full speed? Using the KDE energy profile changed display brightness, but flash still is slow.
<ionite> SIR_Taco: i was told to type this dpkg --configure -a
<ionite> SIR_Taco: when i was stuck at the package manager
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: are you sure that you are not overwriting the history?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes. this has been a problem for me all along in natty, on multiple machines
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: however, it does not seem to be consistent
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: What happens?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i am developing a theory right now that i will need to test... i am wondering if this might be a yakuake bug, and that if yakuake is closed, it saves it's history, but if it is running when the machine is shut down, it is not saving the histroy
<jmichaelx> hiostory*
<amnite> Well im running kubuntu 10.10 upgraded from 10.04. I dont know if the upgrade did it or not i dont usually use my cd drive, but some discs will mount and some will not. But the ones that dont mount i can create an iso through terminal and k3b. But i cant force mount the cds with any command at all. Any ideas?
<jmichaelx> ok, you know how it's spelled
<jmichaelx> also, its*
<amnite> ?
<cher> amnite: You can't force mount - does this include using sudo mount?
<amnite> yup
<amnite> cannot be found in fstab or mtasb
<amnite> and fstab doesnt seem to have anything related to my cd so ive individually tried adding these and restarting to see is it would work to no avail
<amnite> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 iso9660,udf user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<amnite> #/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,user,ro 0 0
<amnite> #/dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 iso9660,udf user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<amnite> #/dev/scd1 /media/cdrom1 iso9660,udf user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<FloodBotK1> amnite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amnite> mb
<amnite> damn got sum1 willing to help n they ping out....This is how my whole hunt for an answer has been
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Well you know that would start a race condition
<amnite> ?
<Daskreech> amnite: What's with the CDs?
<amnite> nothing they all are good
<Daskreech> What kind of CDs?
<amnite> game cds tree outta 4 wont mount
<amnite> *three
<raevin> who uses kmail here, or know of a better kde-integrated mail client?
 * szal has been using KMail for like the last 6 years
<raevin> szal: does kmail randomly "delete" your mail?  where it looks like it's deleting everything in your inbox, but when you restart kmail it's all there?
<szal> raevin: never did
<raevin> szal: ever heard of that happening?  i use IMAP for all my inboxes but it only happens w/ my mail gmail one
 * szal never saw a need for IMAP, so after trying it at some point he resorted to POP3
 * raevin was using it when POP3 would only delete the locally-stored e-mail, as the POP3 system annoyed me greatly
<Daskreech> hi vuth_
<vuth_> hey
<vuth_> u know about partitioning?
<Linkmaster> vuth_: you should ask your question, that way someone can help you out
<Daskreech> ask the question
<vuth_> i want to split my drive into 2..1 for windows and 1 for kubuntu
<vuth_> but now i cant put the drives backtogether
<moparirc_c7sND> hii
<moparirc_c7sND> i hacked website
<moparirc_c7sND> fucking awesome...
<FloodBotK1> moparirc_c7sND: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> vuth_: so you did split them?
<Daskreech> vuth_: if it's two different partitions you can delete one and resize the other but you will lose data
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how to show all the global vars ?
<Daskreech> aLeSD: env
<aLeSD> Daskreech: thanks
<Daskreech> sure
<thinhhoang> hi, does anyone know why notifications goes wrong after started Kopete? I get those in an ugly grey box on top of the screen.
<naftilos76> hi i am using the closed nvidia drivers from the repos. I get a complete system crash when at twin view and flash is playing. Can anybody help?
<naftilos76> That happens randomly after about 10-30 mins after starting playing any flash video
<Daskreech> thinhhoang: Plasma closed?
<Daskreech> naftilos76: Send a report to nvidia
<naftilos76> i am sure others have already done it!
<naftilos76> This is a well known bug
<Daskreech> ah does it have a well known solution?
<naftilos76> i wish it did!
<naftilos76> nouveau is supposed to provide native 2/3d support but i guess we will wait for a few years before it does!
<Daskreech> Perhaps but if there isn't a known workaround for the closed drivers then submit a bug to nvidia and wait for them to address it
<Daskreech> there isn't much else you can do
<naftilos76> i guess you're right
<naftilos76> i even tested the latest 280 from nvidia and i encounter the crash a few minutes later
<thinhhoang> Daskreech:how do I know whether plasma is up?
<Daskreech> thinhhoang: Do you have a taskbar on the screen?
<thinhhoang> Daskreech:yes, everything seems normal
<thinhhoang> Daskreech:but the notifications goes wrong when I start Kopete
<thinhhoang> Daskreech: even if i try kdialog in konsole.
<Daskreech> thinhhoang: you have a system tray as well?
<thinhhoang> Daskreech:yes.
<thinhhoang> Daskreech: the only way is to close the System Tray and reopen it.
<Daskreech> then it comes back to normal?
<thinhhoang> yeah.
<thinhhoang> so, nothing i can do huh??
<wolf__> it appears that the QApt worker has either crashed or disappeared. Please report a bug to the QApt maintainers cant download any apts should a restart set it correctly?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm having problems with Amarok crashing.
<LINKSWORD2> I go to play a song and it runs for a couple seconds, then crashes.
<jemand> I would suggest: upgrade to KDE 4.7 and Amarok 2.4.3
<jemand> this works fine for me
<simmouk87> How do I recursively zip/tar current directory please?
<xieyi> tar cvzf tarfilename directory
<alvin> Fetching 5 years of mails from my Kolab server. Go akonadi! Eat that CPU!
<alvin> There goes the 4GB of memory. Now ... starting ... to ... devour ... swap
<alvin> Hmm, maybe KDE should change its system requirements. In fact, are there any?
<James147> alvin: somethings wrong if its eating that much memory ...
<alvin> Doesn't look wrong to me. It's working. The mailbox is filling, but akonadi and nepomuk are feasting on my system resources.
 * alvin starts ordering more memory.
<James147> nepomuk `should` be limited to teh ammount of memory it can use
<alvin> Actually, there should be a bug report about that. My N900 has less memory and it is claimed Kontacts works on the N900.
<alvin> 518 MB swap in use now.
<James147> alvin: it should... there is something wrong... i would stop the processes now before you lose the system
<James147> my guess is you have a memory leak
<alvin> Better research it then. System still works, but a bit slower. I see amarok, X, akonadi (imap_feeder) in the top in htop.
<alvin> How would one identify a memory leak?
<James147> alvin: thats the problem with memory leaks your system will work up untill hte point it dosnt ^^
<alvin> biggest memory usage is by akonai_nepomuk_feeder
<alvin> We're talking about +3GB of IMAP that are being fetched now.
<alvin> The weirdest thing is watching the mailbox. I sort my mails in different folders. I'm currently watching the folder with Launchpad bugmail. It contains 1 message that changes every second or so. The messages are mails that normally belong in order folders. Creepy.
<alvin> ok, number of messages changes too. 1-3 mails. It's scary to watch. Either this is normal, and the mail is being sorted, or akonadi is randomly throwing my mails in random folders.
<alvin> I will not be amused with the last option.
<Machtin> is it possible to auto-pause the download while extraction is active? or delay extraction until downloading ist finished?
<alvin> What download are we talking about?
<Machtin> well, let's suppose i have premium och-accounts which i use.
<Machtin> let's also suppose I have about hundred files à 100mbyte
<Machtin> when i got a couple of downloads, i would like them to be extracted while there is no downloading active.. because they disturb each other and the hard disk can't quite handle it.
<alvin> I suppose you have, but I have still no idea what you're talking about. What's Och?
<Machtin> one click hoster
<alvin> Oh. Well, you could use $ ionice -c 3 for downloading to disk and extracting stuff.
<Machtin> hm.
<soee> can i configure tabulator size in Kate ?
<Machtin> oh my, i'm an idiot. sorry alvin. i just got the wrong channel. irssi tricked me :D
<alvin> I just looked up what one-click hosting is :-) I guess command line downloading might be difficult there. (You can set cookies in wget. Maybe kget can be integrated with your browser?)
<alvin> Machtin: lol, ok
<James147> soee: yes
<soee> James147, where exactly ? atm i have to pres tab 3 times to get what i want
<James147> kate > settings > configure kate > editing > intentation and change tab width and indentation width to waht you want
<soee> James147, thank you
<alvin> Where could I find KDE system requirements for KDE 4.7 on http://www.kde.org ?
<James147> alvin: I am not sure it lists any ^^
<alvin> Well, it should. Or kubuntu.org should warn. Currently, it says: 512MB, recommended 1GB. It should be 'recommended: 6GB if you like to read mail'.
<James147> alvin: again... it should need 6gigs
<alvin> I want to justify the order of extra memory for all workstations to my boss.
<James147> shouldnt ^^
<James147> :)
<alvin> On a related note: Can I just do # mkswap /swapfile and then swapon that file?
<James147> alvin: if /swapfile exists and is the required size
<James147> (dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=1024     to create a file 1gig in size)
<alvin> Nice, thanks
<alvin> I guess I have to do that within 2 hours from now.
 * James147 suggests rebooting and seeing if it continues ^^
<alvin> I'm intending to see this through. I don't want to end up with mails distributed randomly between all my folders
<alvin> No, I'm afraid of what might happen if I interrupt this. Maybe the mails will magically be returned to their correct folders when it finishes.
<alvin> If I would have any free memory, I'd record it to create a bug report about the random distribution.
<alvin> Times sure are changing. I just checked the memory usage on the Kolab server itself: 21 MB
<alvin> 'fat clients' indeed
<infoturtle> Hello all, how can I sing the Code of Conduct under kubuntu? I don't seem to have the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" menu option
<yofel> infoturtle: try kgpg instead
<alvin> You have the lyrics?
<Pici> heh
<infoturtle> yofel just trying it now, thanks
<alvin> I'm currently using akonadi with postgresql, but now I see a package named 'akonadi-backend-postgresql' that provides postgresql support for akonadi that I have not installed. What does the package provide?
<MMlosh> Hi! I tried google and failed...  how can I allow users to update packages again?
<infoturtle> Kpackage Kit?
<infoturtle> that what your looking for?
<Ismail> i originally had ubuntu. installed windows xp at a second partition. Now only windows boots. Right now i am using ubuntu livecd. What is the procedure to restore grub?
<kyubutsu> !grub > kyubutsu
<ubottu> kyubutsu, please see my private message
<Daskreech> MMlosh: Which users are disallowed from updating packages?
<kyubutsu> Ismail: follow the instructions here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<kyubutsu> Ismail: your case is the main reason why you install linux last in any dual boot system. this way grub is properly installed without interfering with windows master boot record bootloader
<BluesKaj> het folks
<BluesKaj> err hey
<OerHeks> Heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<mateo> who invented the wmv?
<Daskreech> mateo: Person?
<genii-around> Someone at Microsoft
<Daskreech> mateo: It is the Windows Media Video if that is a hint
<mateo> i want to know so i can blow him up....
<Daskreech> Looking at the filings for it. Doesn't seem likely unless you get a job at Microsoft
<mateo> hahahaha nice one...I downloaded a movie and it says,codec error use windows media player
<mateo> i hate when they do that
<kyubutsu> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kobus> hi, anybody with experience with usb to serial and chaning parity?
<BluesKaj> mateo, install kubuntu-restricted-extras ad add medbuntu repository
<BluesKaj> and add
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mateo> what would i do wthout you
<mateo> :)
<BluesKaj> mateo those apps should solve your wmv problem :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Not always. If the Wmv is protected it needs a key signature from Windows Media player to unhook it
<Daskreech> Those are becoming less popular though since the Windows Media Player 11 fiasco
<BluesKaj> doesn't libdvdcss2 solve that , Daskreech?
<BluesKaj> or is that strictly drm
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: that's strictly DRM
<BluesKaj> yeah, my friend has no end of probs with wmp , doubling and tripling the songs in his playlists , due to windows networking
<BluesKaj> there's only a temp fix for it ...ony lasts for one session...it's a real hadache
<Guest87915> i tried to download Ardentryst to try game out and everytime i get a message that says report a bug to QApt and all other downloads stop what's up  with this?
<Guest87915> can't download anything boohoo
<mateo> w h y?
<Guest87915> ?
<mateo> i mean how?
<mateo> :)
<Guest87915> a message says to  QApt has crashed or quit working
<Guest87915> who are the QApt maintainers?
<Guest87915> im using 11.10 Kubuntu and i had the downloads working but i tried that Ardentryst and the downloads give me that error on everything i download
<mateo> hmmm
<Guest87915> i can't download nada
<mateo> i m also on that kubuntu
<mateo> but i m new to linux
<mateo> tried to download with konsole?
<Guest87915> is there a room for QApt maintainers?
<mateo> i doubt
<szal> Guest87915: please visit #ubuntu+1
<mateo> :)
<bash_> command to logout from channel?
<bash_> anyone? i m using irssi for this
<bash_> i miss only logout command
<bash_> :)
<Pici> bash_: /part
<Pici> or /window close
<bash_> thats right....
<bash_> i saw that somewhere
<bash_> thanks
<Pici> bash_: Theres also #irssi :)
<szal> bleh..  I hate having to kill KMail every now and then because it starts eating CPU time like mad
<bash_> i know
<ionite> how can I disable Kopete @ startup?
<BluesKaj> I just get rid of kmail and kontact , which then bsically disable akonadi which uses a lot of cpu as well
<BluesKaj> well ionite if you don't use it , remove it
<ionite> BluesKaj: what's kopete for?
<alvin> a cronjob that kills akonadi_nepomuk_feeder every half hour would do the trick
<BluesKaj> just don't try to get rid of akondi or nepomuk , they will take away the kubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<ionite> BluesKaj: btw i've connected my netbook to a larger LED screen. i can't switch the screen over properly when i press the function + display button. both screen becomes black! What should i do? should i install something?
<alvin> Well, kmail has been busy devouring system resources for the pas 7 hours. I'm going home and let it index mails during the night.
<BluesKaj> ionite, what kind of connection is it ,vga ?
<ionite> BluesKaj: how do i check? it's connected via serial port
<BluesKaj> ionite, is the port blue ?
<ionite> BluesKaj: yes it is
<BluesKaj> ionite, system settings>Display&Monitor, look art the settings and choose options other than default
<ionite> BluesKaj: sorry i dont get u?
<BluesKaj> ionite, if there's a VGA option choose that
<ionite> BluesKaj: U mean the primary output?
<BluesKaj> ionite, dunno , never used a netbook ..look around , you won't break anything
<ionite> BluesKaj: why is it a lag delay when ever i switch from tab browsing to tab browsing?
<BluesKaj> ionite, dunno
<Daskreech> ionite: Disk cache
<ionite_> BluesKaj: sorry DC. what did u late write?
<Daskreech> ionite: Disk cache
<ionite_> what's disk cache?
<ionite_> Daskreech: u mean the lag in rekonq is because of diskcache?
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> It's pulling the images the site is using from the hard drive. It only keeps like the last 3 or 4 tabs in memory
<ionite_> Daskreech: so what should i do?
<Daskreech> ionite_: How long a delay do you experience?
<ionite_> Daskreech: btw how can stop kopete from starting up once i turn on my PC?
<ionite_> Daskreech: 2 secs
<Daskreech> ionite_: close it before you logout
<ionite_> Daskreech: u mean close rekonq before i log out?
<szal> ionite_: kopete, not rekonq
<Daskreech> ionite_: close kopete. Kde will start up whatever programs you have open when you log back in
<ubuntu4shane> is there a way to disable the touchpad while typing?  I think in Gnome this was automagic, because I don't ever remember having this problem before, this page describes it for Gnome, but I don't see it for KDE:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ionite_> Daskreech: but i've already closed it everytime i log out but the kopete window just pops out whenver i restart my comp or boot up
<Daskreech> !autostart
<ubottu> Use the tool in System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Autostart, or System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown, to make programs automatically start in KDE session. See !boot for managing which non-interactive programs start at boot
<Daskreech> See if it's listed there
<ubuntu4shane> I'm in Settings, Input Devices -> and touchpad, but I don't see a way to disable it while typing, it is becoming a real problem.
 * James147 remembers there being an option inside kopetes settings for it auto starting
<ionite_> Daskreech: i checked. it's not there.
<Daskreech> ubuntu4shane: erm. I remember seeing that somewhere
<ionite_> Daskreech: so how do i solve the delay problem? is it because of my ram?
<ubuntu4shane> this is pretty old, would it still be applicable?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052
<Daskreech> ionite_: Maybe. How much RAM/Swap do you have?
<ionite_> Daskreech: how do i check?
<ubuntu4shane> oh, scratch that link, it is old
<Daskreech> ionite_: open a konsole and type free
<Daskreech> pastebin that
<ionite_> Daskreech: btw, how can i disable the kopete from starting up automactically? it's not in the start up list
<James147> ionite_: look in kopetes settings
<ionite_> James147: then?
<James147> ...
<szal> ionite_: you can read for yourself..
<Daskreech> James147: Where would that be I've never seen that setting
<James147> Daskreech: I sware I have seen it there before ^^
<ionite_> James147: i tried that but there's no uncheck box for start up or something.
<Daskreech> James147: That's fine.  Could you check if you see it now?
 * szal has seen something along these lines in the past..  though it might just be that that is only in the first-run wizard
<ionite_> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662761/
<James147> hmm.. seems to have disapeared
<ionite_> James147: the settings doesnt show anything that disable auto starts up
<_BS__> KDE Help Center - Build Search Index - Application Manuals - Missing. What do I need to get?
<ubuntu4shane> hmm,  well, I don't see a way to disable the touchpad while the keyboard is in use.  I found the touchpad settings, but there doesn't seem to be a way to disable it while keyboard is in use.
<Daskreech> ionite_: Wow swap isn't even touched. Guess it's not disk cache
<ionite_> Daskreech: what does it mean? is my netbook in healthy memory? do i need a ram upgrade?
<Daskreech> ubuntu4shane: possibly ask in #kubuntu-devel ? If anything they will tell you how to file a bug for that
<Daskreech> ionite_: No for your usage it seems to be fine
<ubuntu4shane> thanks Daskreech
<ionite_> Daskreech: what could the lag in web browsing be? sometimes times there's a few seconds delay even while scrolling down face book.  or tab switching.
<ionite_> James147: the settings doesnt show anything that disable auto starts up
<Daskreech> ionite_: I know it's a problem with it fetching something but I dont' know from where now.
<ionite_> Daskreech: so is there anything i must type or do? now even as i type texts there some seconds of delay as well.
<Daskreech> ionite_: hmm ? That's not poper
<Daskreech> proper
<ionite_> Daskreech: precisely that's why i am worried. i wonder what could be wrong even typing text results in some 2 secs delay
<crowbar> I feel like i'm taking crazy pills.  in 11.04 is there no way to set a manual connection as the default?  I keep NetworkManager keeps setting dhcp address and i have to switch to manual.  the checkbox for "System connection" is always grayed out.
<ionite_> Daskreech: do u know how can i disable kopete auto start up?
<Quintasan> ubuntu4shane: System Settings -> Input Devices -> Touchpad
<Quintasan> ubuntu4shane: Should solve your problem
<Daskreech> Quintasan: doesn't
<Quintasan> Daskreech: Uhm, what?
<Daskreech> Quintasan: There isn't a setting to disable upon typing
<ubuntu4shane> Quintasan: been there, didn't see any options to shut it off while typing
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> ubuntu4shane: Please file a bug under https://github.com/lunaryorn/synaptiks/issues then
<Daskreech> Quintasan: The kcm module for KDE is essentially ksynaptics isn't it?
<Daskreech> Or does that provide more options?
<Quintasan> Daskreech: synaptiks is the kcm module
<Daskreech> ubuntu4shane: ^^ that link should help
<Quintasan> note the K :P
<Daskreech> ok good
<Daskreech> :-D
<ionite_> Daskreech: do u know how can i disable kopete auto start up?
<ubuntu4shane> ok, thanks Quintasan
<Daskreech> Quintasan: Since you are here. ionite_ has kopete starting with KDE but not because of the session and not because of autostart
<Daskreech> Any other ideas?
<Quintasan> Hmm, did he try the generic "quit kopete and logout" solution?
<ionite_> Daskreech: pls enlighten me on the RAM. does MEM means RAM?
<ionite_> Quintasan: i did.
<Daskreech> yes
<ubuntu4shane> appears that kde-config-synaptiks was not installed, I suppose that will require a reboot to get that running?
<Quintasan> ubuntu4shane: I don't think so, you can try relogging is first
<Quintasan> ionite_: can you pastebin output of "ls -al ~/.kde/Autostart" ?
<ionite_> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662779/
<Quintasan> hmmmm
<Quintasan> ionite_: ls -al ~/.config/autostart please?
<ubuntu4shane> sorry for my lack of understanding, but was synaptiks package supposed to give me an option in settings -> input -> touchpad?  I opted for reboot, if I have to close all my open apps, was best to just reboot.
<ionite_> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662785/
<Quintasan> ionite_: Hmm, no idea then. Can you try uninstalling it and relogging and see what happens?
<Quintasan> ubuntu4shane: You should have kde-config-touchpad installed
<kobus_> what is the best channel for asking linux serial questions?
<ionite_> Quintasan: alright thanks. btw do u why i experience delays in web browsing? even scrolling down facebook there are delay and now typing texts sometimes there are a few seconds delay
<ubuntu4shane> Quintasan: actually I think I got it, I ran synaptiks and that gives me the option to shut off the touchpad upon typing
<Quintasan> ubuntu4shane: Cool :)
<ionite_> Quintasan: when i type free in knosole
<ionite_> Quintasan: MEM refers to my Ram?
<ubuntu4shane> Quintasan: seems the package was kde-config-synaptiks and then just run synaptiks from the command line
<ubuntu4shane> select the option, and presto, I think it is fixed.
<Quintasan> ionite_: Yes, it refers to your ram
<ubuntu4shane> thanks all!
<Quintasan> ubuntu4shane: I'm glad it works
 * Quintasan has to run to shop
<ionite_> Quintasan: so if the FREE columns shows very few numbers does that mean that i need to add more rams?
<Quintasan> ionite_: You could try uninstalling it for a while and see what happens after a relogin, maybe there will be some error message
<Quintasan> ionite_: It means you have little free memory now
<Quintasan> ionite_: You could try closing some applications
<ionite_> Quintasan: does that means a bad thing?
<ionite_> Quintasan: nothing is on except konsole and rekonq
<Quintasan> ionite_: Well, how much memory does your computer have?
<Quintasan> in MB
<ionite_> Quintasan: 1 GB but i believed its shared with graphics. how do i check how much my graphics take up?
<Quintasan> ionite_: Graphics have separate memory, you don't have worry about that
<ionite_> Quintasan: but mine is a integrated atom intel mobo
<Quintasan> I don't think they are different in this matter but I'm not sure
<ionite_> Quintasan: it says integrated intel mobile 6 series
<Quintasan> ionite_: Press ALT+ESC
<Quintasan> ionite_: Ah, CTRL+ESC
<ionite_> Quintasan: anyways, how do check my CPU infos and graphics infos?
<ionite_> Quintasan: looking @ the list i guess 1GB isn't enough for my ram
<Quintasan> ionite_: Let me tell you other way: if everything works fine then you don't need more memory
 * Quintasan has to go
<ionite_> Quintasan: things work fine but it's a little laggy and delays
<Quintasan> I'll be back in a few minutes
<ionite_> Quintasan: thanks for ur help i gotta go. bye
<genii-around> !info touchfreeze
<ubottu> Package touchfreeze does not exist in natty
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> !info touchfreeze maverick
<ubottu> Package touchfreeze does not exist in maverick
<BluesKaj> genii-around, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/TouchFreeze?content=61442
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Thanks
<raevin> hey, does anyone know how to re-arrange the layout of the kde menu in applications?  i want to move the "Graphics" category into "Multimedia"
<raevin> dragging and dropping don't work for me, there's always a red no-go like symbol that appears when i try
<MMlosh> Daskreech,  on kubuntu natty....  all users
<MMlosh> I am asked by SUDO if i try to install updates
<raevin> MMlosh: that's normal; requires admin rights to update the system
<alunacast38> hello
<alunacast38> I am having problem with my touchpad, can someone help me, please?
<alunacast38> hello
<alunacast38> anyone online?
<alunacast38> hello!
<alunacast38> I need some help here
<alunacast38> hello
<alunacast38> any guru on kubuntu here?
<alunacast38> can someone help me, please_
<alunacast38> ?
<alunacast38> alguien me puede ayudar, porfavor?
<jmichaelx> !sp
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> They're gone anyway.
<crushpest> hi everybody
<crushpest> how can i turn the whole volume of my audio up?
<jmichaelx> crushpest: that is a good question. i have issues on the box i am using at the moment with the audio not being nearly loud enough. i spent some time trying to address that today
<jmichaelx> crushpest: my many attempts at fixing this have failed, but i have been able to get some apps (mplayer) to use greater amplification
<kyubutsu> you might have the wrong device as master
<jmichaelx> crushpest: check out: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_increase_MPlayer_volume_above_sound_cards_maximum_volume
<jmichaelx> kyubutsu: i know that at least my phonon settings are correct
<jmichaelx> crushpest: before upgrading to 11.04, i had removed ^%$^%$*! pulseaudio, which did improve the situation somewhat
<MMlosh> raevin, but in <=maverick users could update....   no admin required
<KimLaroux> I just can't update these days... nothing will download
<raevin> MMlosh: could be a policykit issue, not sure.  i haven't used ubuntu since like 10.10 or 9.4, so it's been a while
<raevin> KimLaroux: do you have repos available?
<MMlosh> raevin, maybe..    maybe ubuntu just decided to drop the policykit privilege...  too bad I can't instruct google to find me how to get it back
<KimLaroux> raevin, yeah it used to work... and it seems to work trough command line so far
<raevin> policykit still exists o.o at least in kubuntu
<raevin> KimLaroux: what happens when you try to update?  Anything at all?
<KimLaroux> it gets stuck at 1/3 download
<MMlosh> do you know what exactly means being in the group administrator?
<MMlosh> real admin is still the person who is in sudoers...
<KimLaroux> Ok this is indeed a long update... Flash + ecryptfs + kernel. It's working alright through apt-get, maybe I was just not patient enough
<contrast> Greets, everyone... KMail just recently started placing any e-mails I try to send in "Local Folders/outbox", and never actually sending them (even upon manual mail checks and starting up KMail, even though "Default send method" is set to "Send Now"). Any ideas what might be causing this?
<kobus> i have a serial comms via a usb to serial device problem, any takers?
<kobus> i tried switching a serial port to even parity, but it is a usb to serial converter and it doesn't switch the parity
<kobus> anybody with serial port experience?
<freerabit> how to add 'konsole' into the menu while doing right click in desktop?
<pointer_> i just wonder how many women is here
<pointer_> probaly 0
<it> not many...
<pointer_> not many????
<pointer_> not any....
<it> does voice work with this?
<pointer_> you need to confess,we have no life...
<it> paid by the hour...
<it> call it R&D
<pointer_> whats that with the voice?
<pointer_> explain please?
<it> does this work with voice?
<it> I'm new to the irc thing
<rww> it: no
<it> thanks rww
<rww> pointer_: "har har har no girls on the internet" is about as funny as a headache, and also untrue
<pointer_> that s like no girls on the ship right?
<pointer_> xD
<pointer_> i agree
<pointer_> who has windows?
<it> i do.
<pointer_> how did you defrost it?
<pointer_> xD
<it> 75 and sunny today.
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<pointer_> microwave?
<pointer_> smarter rekease....
<pointer_> xD
<contrast> KMail just recently started placing any e-mails I try to send in "Local Folders/outbox", and never actually sending them (even upon manual mail checks and starting up KMail, even though "Default send method" is set to "Send Now"). Any ideas what might be causing this?
<14WABWI50> a
<contrast> KMail recently started placing any messages I try to send in "Local Folders/inbox", and never actually sending them, without giving any type of error message. Any ideas what might be causing this?
<mathiaus> anyone has a suggest for a good movie?
<melodie> Hello! Can someone tell me how to change back from the GNOME destop to my old one. Someone got on out computer and messed it up. We origonally had 4 diffirent destop's to chose from and a diffirent backround...anyone know how to change it back
<t0n3k0> melodie save your data and reinstall
<melodie> How would I do that... I know about as much as the next normal person.
<t0n3k0> save youre importent datas on a usb device ,put in the live-cd and reboot!
<melodie> Are you serious... we have about half a terabite of data that is important to us, pic's ect.
<rww> melodie: what's your "old one"?
<t0n3k0> If youre Datas so important u always should have a back up somewhere!I lost my data 3 Times with misconfiguration,im even no pro
<melodie> And not external device on our computer. It was the Kubuntu destop. When someone restarted the computer it went to the old GNOME destop for some reason. It had 4 windows a different backround.
<szal> melodie: what happens when you choose Session Type KDE at login?
<melodie> I didn't, I just logged in and it was messed up.
<melodie> I didn't chose the Session type.
<szal> then do
<melodie> Will do, or at lest try then, I shall be back. Thank you.
<t0n3k0> how can i list up all channels"
<rww> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<rww> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<t0n3k0> !alis
<t0n3k0> !irc
<t0n3k0> aha thx
<melodie> Thankyou.
<melodie> It worked! :D
<linux-beginner-h> where is the face database of digikam located?
<ubuntu> hello
#kubuntu 2011-08-11
<Rug> How do I stop windows for automattically expanding to fill the entire screen when I drag them to the edge/top of the screen?
<Rug> from*
<Rug> How do I stop windows from automattically expanding to fill the entire screen when I drag them to the edge/top of the screen?
<rww> System Settings -> Workspace Behavior -> Screen Edges -> [ ] Maximize windows by dragging them to the top of the screen
<Rug> rww: Thanks
<melodie> Can you add audio info to a CD that already has some on it, even if it has free space. I use a program called K3d... and Idk if you can.
<melodie> (sorry the program is called K3b, not K3d lol.
<corinth> I just finished a fresh Wubi install on my workstation. When I try to use a package manager, or apt-get, I get this error: Reading package lists... Error!
<corinth> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<rww> does "sudo apt-get update" help?
<corinth> I'm running it right now. I'll let you know in a few moments.
<corinth> Reading package lists... Error!
<corinth> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<corinth> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<corinth> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBotK1> corinth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corinth> (Sorry for the flood...whoops.)
<rww> still? ugh
<rww> one second
<corinth> If I try to install a package (like, say, the Firefox installer, I get this error:
<corinth> The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken. Details: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<rww> change your mirror and retry
<rww> (System -> Software Management -> Settings -> Edit Origins -> Download from:)
<corinth> How do I do that in KDE again? I'm used to Gnome.
<corinth> Ah I found it, nevermind.
<corinth> Alright. I switched mirrors, but it didn't help.
<corinth> I've got to go for an hour. I'll come back, and hopefully we can figure it out then.
<corinth> If you can think of anything, please message me. Thanks.
<rww> corinth: according to the Google, you can just delete the contents of /var/lib/apt/lists/. So try removing the mentioned file and apt-get update again
<giantpune> hi, i have a data DVD i burned back in the day and now im wanting to make a copy of it.  can somebody point me to a program that will rip the DVD to a iso?  the only thing google seems to show is how to rip music and video discs to extract their contents.  i want to end up with an image that i can just toss on another dvd-r
<corinth> Hey rww, I'll try what you suggested rght now
<corinth> Can I just sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/ ?
<rww> corinth: I'd sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<corinth> rww: I just did that, but it said No such file or directory
<rww> did the filename change because you switched mirrors?
<corinth> It's very possible. Let me check.
<corinth> Yeah, it did change. I removed the file. I'll update again.
<corinth> It still looks like it's having trouble, though. Would it help for me to pastebin the update text?
<giantpune> looks like k3b is able to create my .iso :)
<corinth> You know what rww, I think this just has something to do with the package manager. Is there a way to reconfigure the package manager?
<Daskreech> corinth: What's the problem?
<corinth> My package manager hates me D:
<Daskreech> :-o
<Daskreech> apt-get install love --get-groove-with-it
<corinth> Haha
<corinth> I have a fresh Wubi install of Kubuntu natty, and the package manager isn't working. I get two types of errors.
<Daskreech> pastebin please
<corinth> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/vT4cGUiQ
<Daskreech> corinth: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please
<corinth> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/bPaiB4vm
<Daskreech> what does sudo apt-get update give you?
<corinth> http://pastebin.com/dtkpPbWa
<Daskreech> That's not comforting
<corinth> :-P
<corinth> It's alright. It's still vanilla. I'll just reinstall tomorrow when I get into the office. Hopefully it'll work this time.
<corinth> Thanks anyway!
<Daskreech> corinth: can you type bzip2 and tell me what it says?
<Daskreech> Don't need to pastebin the gist would be good enough
<corinth> bzip2: I won't write compressed data to a terminal.
<corinth> bzip2: For help, type: `bzip2 --help'.
<Daskreech> ok so bzip is installed
<corinth> I gotta head home, though. Thanks for the A-effort.
<corinth> Cya
<Daskreech> OK
<PiotrN> Hello, after yestardays update of flash, it's not working. I cant find libflashplugin.so anywhere
<PiotrN> i installed the flash 11 beta 2 from adobe, so it's not a major problem
<PiotrN> <- is on 64bit
<Daskreech> PiotrN: it's not in the ~/.nsplugin or ~/.mozilla dir?
<PiotrN> Daskreech: i have a libflashplugin, though and old one, but my firefox (from kubuntu repo) doesnt see plugins in user home directories, only those in /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<PiotrN> i have it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<PiotrN> the file in /.mozilla/firefox/plugins i have copied there myself i believe some time ago when had other problems, libflashinstaller doesnt seem to put files in user dirs
<calwig> Hi, what is a good Twitter app for Kubuntu?
<alvin> calwig: choqok
<alvin> !choqok
<alvin> calwig: There's also the µblog widget for plasma, but it has an irritating bug. You need to type your password again every time you login.
<calwig> whatever is easier
<mete__> ok what now just loaded kubuntu is there any idea what can i do with kubuntu couldnt do with win 7?
<Onepamopa> anyone care to explain why removing mysql-server-core-5.1 also removes 50 additional packages, like: kubuntu-desktop kpackagekit and so forth ..?
<alvin> mete_: You really have me thinking there. I'd say: 'scroll with the mouse on a window that doesn't have focus?'
<Quintasan> Onepamopa: It's required by Akonadi AFAIK
<PiotrN> from #kubuntu-devel: it seems that now "sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-installer" will fix the missing flash problem after recent update
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: then why it removes all the other packages ?
<Onepamopa> it should only remove akonadi ?
<Quintasan> Onepamopa: Akonadi is required for KDE?
<Onepamopa> nice one, and how about all of us that prefer to use percona-mysql-server/client-5.5 instead of oracle's mysql ?
<Onepamopa> it's an opensource distribution, we should be able to use the packages we want, right ?
<alvin> Akonadi supports mysql, postgresql and sqlite.
<alvin> I use postgresql
<Quintasan> alvin: Is that somewhere near that percona stuff?
<Onepamopa> alvin: strange that akonadi didnt ask me what to use during installation
<alvin> No idea
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: percona = drop-in replacement for mysql, fully compatible, but with extended features
<Onepamopa> we *should* be able to use it ...
<alvin> Onepamopa: Not really strange. Imagine the complaints...
<alvin> You probably are able to use it.
<Onepamopa> no, Im not
<Onepamopa> installing percona gives 10 trillion errors about mysql-server 5.1 already installed
<Onepamopa> removing mysql-server 5.1 removes everything *KDE*
<alvin> It's possible that the packages conflict, yes.
<alvin> let's see
<Quintasan> Onepamopa: Where are those percona packages? I can't see them in archive?
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: percona have their own repository
<Onepamopa> why they werent included in ubuntu repository - I cant answer
<alvin> percona is not in the default repositories
<Quintasan> That means they might have did the packaging wrong way
<Quintasan> In terms of conflicts,provides etc
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: interesting that this issue didnt happen @ 10.04
<Onepamopa> ?
<Onepamopa> my 2nd laptop is running it @ the moment
<Onepamopa> I think that kde+mysql dependencies should be "reworked" a bit, to allow switch between mysql and percona
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~percona-team/+archive/ppa
<Quintasan> This?
<Onepamopa> # Precona mysql (XtraDB)
<Onepamopa> deb http://repo.percona.com/apt lucid main
<Onepamopa> deb-src http://repo.percona.com/apt lucid main
<Onepamopa> how about this ?
<FloodBotK1> Onepamopa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Onepamopa> trust me, the packages are done right, and they work
<Onepamopa> just not @ kubuntu 11.04 :)
<Quintasan> Uhm, it's lucid
<Onepamopa> doesnt matter, if I remove kde* and install percona, it works fine
<Onepamopa> I asume that if I try to install kde back, it'll start screaming about mysql & percona
<Onepamopa> cause the packages "depend" on eachother
<Onepamopa> is there any way of making Akonadi to use sqlite or postgre (it didnt ask me about that during installation)
<Quintasan> Onepamopa: Which packages did you install from percona repo?
<Onepamopa> if there is, then I'll then be able to remove mysql and install percona
<Quintasan> Onepamopa: Just install them
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: packages percona-server-client-5.5 percona-server-common-5.5 percona-server-server-5.5
<Onepamopa> I'll show u a pastebin in 2 min
<szal> lol @ Percona -> "This PPA does not contain any packages yet."
<Onepamopa> here ya go: http://pastebin.com/9sAjtKSv
<Onepamopa> "installed" ;)
<Onepamopa> it would be nice if the package manager had a "replace" function during package installation
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Onepamopa> "Do you want to replace mysql-server-xx-xx-xx with percona-xx-xx-xx" y/N
<Onepamopa> ...
<yofel> Onepamopa: you can use sqlite or postgres with, and only the mysql backend depends on myslq-server-5.1
<yofel> at least in oneiric
<Onepamopa> yofel: what do you mean ?
<Quintasan> Onepamopa: akonadi-server
<Quintasan> requires
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: thats what I asked - is there an option to change it so it'd use sqlite or posgre
<Onepamopa> (without reinstalling kubuntu)
<Quintasan> akonadi-backend-mysql OR akonadi-backend-postgresql OR akonadi-backend-sqlite
<Quintasan> install one of these
<Quintasan> and it should work
<Onepamopa> w8
<Onepamopa> E: Unable to locate package akonadi-backend-sqlite :)
<yofel> Quintasan: he's using plain natty
<alvin> Actually, I run postgresql as backend and doesn't have akonadi-backend-postgresql installed. So, what does the package actually provides?
<Quintasan> Hmm
<yofel> the backends are split in >= 1.6
<alvin> (*do not have)
<alvin> It's akonadi 1.6.0
<yofel> alvin: a set of dependencies from what I see ^^
<yofel> otherwise empty
<Onepamopa> root@xgate:~# akonadictl --version
<Onepamopa> Akonadi 1.5.2
<alvin> Ah, I installed postgresql. Installed the backend only installed the package. Nothing changed.
<Quintasan> Then, installing postgresql should work
<Onepamopa> let me try
<alvin> Akonadi (well, virtuoso) is still eating my system resources. Nothing new there :-)
<Onepamopa> so, now installing postgresql.. I asume that akonadi will need it running ? (strange that it doesnt require mysql to be running, just installed)
<yofel> vituoso isn't that bad these days, at least akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder is *so* bad that virtuoso feels pretty lightweigth
<alvin> Onepamopa: If you go the postgresql route, make sure you have standard_conforming_strings = on in /etc/postgresql/8.4/main/postgresql.conf
<Onepamopa> alvin: actually, problem remains..
<alvin> yofel: My load is 2 and Kontact is not even running. I suspect the problem is that I did a search in Kontact; There is a folder 'last searches' and it is probably being refreshed continually and draining system resources. Then again, it might be something else. I'm convinced the search isn't finished yet. I haven't found out how to search 1 folder only.
<yofel> Onepamopa: if you install a newer akonadi version from backports you can remove mysql, but remember backports has kde 4.7 too
<alvin> Onepamopa: What problem is that? Any output?
<Onepamopa> alvin: same as before - uninstalling mysql + 40 kde packages ;)
<yofel> Onepamopa: kubuntu backports PPA I mean
<Onepamopa> oh, this is tarting to get so annoying
<yofel> Onepamopa: right, you can't remoe mysql with natty's akonadi package, you need a newer one
<yofel> this *is* fixed, but not in natty
<Onepamopa> yofel: wont installing new akonadi package install kde 4.7 ?
<alvin> Onepamopa: Don't uninstall. Leave the dependencies as much as possible. If there is an error in packaging (depends should be recommends or something), file a bug. Worst case, you can always change the kubuntu-desktop package.
<Onepamopa> alvin: bug is already filed
<Onepamopa> but as I know, it'll take ~2-3 months for someone to actually commit it @ natty repo
<Onepamopa> ;)
<alvin> Of course
<yofel> Onepamopa: maybe you can carefully only pull in akonadi without the rest and later remove the PPA again, but I never tried that myself
<Onepamopa> yofel: any repository with new akonadi ?
<yofel> Onepamopa: stand alone? not that I know of. I'm only maintaining the kubuntu repositories, and we only have akonadi bundled with the software that needs it
<alvin> Onepamopa: Do you really need to have mysql removed?
<Onepamopa> alvin: not removed, replaced
<Onepamopa> there's difference :)
<Onepamopa> I'll still be using mysql, just not oracle one
<yofel> Onepamopa: their package could 'Provide' mysql-server-core-5.1 and the problem would be solved too
<alvin> Hmm, if you want to keep current versions, changing the dependencies of the akonadi package might work.
<yofel> although that would be a bit of a hack
<Onepamopa> yofel: their package doesnt need to provide it, cause it's working as it is, and perfectly
<Onepamopa> every other application that I isntalled (and was depending on mysql) was working with percona installed @ the system
<Onepamopa> and wasnt screaming about dependencies
<yofel> Onepamopa: well, there is no intention from our side to change the packaging layout for akonadi in natty, goes against the StableReleaseUpdates policy anyway
<Onepamopa> alvin: yes, but why then it didnt ask me what to use? mysql/sqlite/postgresql
<Onepamopa> it should have, but it didnt
<yofel> it's fixed in backports PPA, experimental PPA and oneiric archive. END
<Onepamopa> yofel: provide a repository link to experimental for example
<alvin> I think most users will not know what to answer, let alone set the correct options.
<Onepamopa> alvin: heh, it's 3 choices.. true that most of the users wont know what to answer, that's why 1 of the options could be left as default
<yofel> Onepamopa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental use with care, that's where kdepim 4.7 is
<szal> yofel: any news on Krusader update?
<alvin> Well, who knows what the future will bring. There are more and more desktop applications that need a database. Using 1 database and setting it in the installer is a dream, BUT it sounds like a buggy road.
<yofel> szal: 2.4.0~beta1 is in oneiric, buy Quintasan a beer for it
<szal> heh, thx :)
<Onepamopa> yofel: strange is that this package requires on mysql that it's not necessery to be running, just installed
<yofel> Onepamopa: akonadi runs a private instance of /usr/bin/mysqld with a per-user configuration
<szal> yofel: will it be propagated to kubuntu-backports (Natty)?
<yofel> it doesn't need it to be running system wide, although one can set it up to do that
<yofel> szal: if you want I can backport it
<alvin> +1 for the backport of Krusader :-)
<Onepamopa> yofel: thanks, you're the MAN! http://pastebin.com/NCMqPkxX
<Onepamopa> :)
<Onepamopa> that's what Im talking about )
<szal> yofel: or whatever repo contains KDE 4.7 for Natty ^^ ..  I don't necessarily expect it to make it to the "standard" Kubuntu PPA; I'm just waiting for 4.7.1 to appear to finally upgrade here
<Onepamopa> yofel: apt-get upgrade akonadi then apt-get remove mysql-server-core-5.1
<Onepamopa> worked like a charm
<yofel> good
<Onepamopa> hm, something wrong again
<Onepamopa> done
<Onepamopa> mysql-server-core wasnt completely removed, but now it is
<Onepamopa> no more troubles
<Onepamopa> now let's see if cacti will still have dependency problems
<Onepamopa> Package virtual-mysql-client is a virtual package provided by:
<Onepamopa>   percona-sql-client-5.0 5.0.92-b23.87.lucid
<Onepamopa> nice, virtual-mysql-client doesnt exist in 5.5
<yofel> szal: krusader uploaded to backports, ping me if something's broken that I didn't notice
<szal> yofel: thx, gonna look at it later today or tomorrow (needs to propagate to mirrors first, and I have to install it on my other machine where I already upgraded to 4.7)
<yofel> sure
<alvin> Yesterday akonadi_nepomuk_feeder ate my memory. I let it work for 14 hours and now mails are fetched. But today brings another resource hogging problem. virtuoso and nepomuk are fighting to gain control of all cores on my i5. Average load is above 5.
<alvin> That's what I get for trying the expermental ppa of course, but what will Oneiric bring? Higher system requirements?
<alvin> I might change to mutt. 'All mail clients sucks, but kmail sucks the life out of your workstation.'
<James147> alvin: ^^ Oneiric will be more stable once its released... you cant expect much more from a dev build
<alvin> Well, actually I'm not complaining about stability. KDE 4.7 feels more stable. (akonadi crashes on logout, but that's it so far). I have found a lot of bugs in KDEPIM, but no crashes yet. Resource usage is extreme though.
<alvin> The underlying Ubuntu natty is far mor unstable than the KDE part.
<yofel> well, we'll have one of the kdepim devs take a look at oneiric somewhat soon, but kdepim 4.4 doesn't work right in O, so we don't have much of a choice
<alvin> Well, it's about time too. The new kmail took a long time to release. We were left for a long time with our old bugs.
<alvin> But still, I would like to know how to searh in only 1 single folder.
<ankit_> hiii
<ankit_> anybody know why knetworkmanager doesn't work with DSL
<madd0x> Good morning,i have a question there any system restore tool for kubuntu..i have fuckt up with my task manager nad some bar prblems...?
<bazhang> madd0x, no cursing here
<James147> madd0x: there are no global system restore tools ^^ if you tell us exxactly what went wrong we might be able to better help
<madd0x> Excuse me for cursing,i remove by mistake my task manager from my action bar,when i add it again evrything is difrent now...i cant add application on bar like i did before and when im adding em by right cklick from up they added automaticly ,so i cant choise the postion.
<James147> madd0x: you can move widgets around by opening the panel settings and draging them
<James147> you can also drag from the add widgets to the panel to position them
<madd0x> exacly when im draggin em they goes on the right side of bar...cant add em on my left side.
<James147> then open the panel settings and drag them
<madd0x> haha YES!finalyyyy!!thanks a lot evryone.
<bluelightning> so, just upgraded to KDE SC 4.7.0 on natty via the backports ppa, unfortunately it seems to have broken moving emails via a rule with IMAP
<bluelightning> moving mails manually between folders still works fine though
<bluelightning> any suggestions? I was hoping that kontact/kmail would remain untouched in the upgrade as the new KDEPIM was not included
<bulldog98> bluelightning: you could do a ppa-purge
<bluelightning> sure, but if possible I'd rather not have to roll back completely to 4.6
<bluelightning> it's only a minor bug after all, but somewhat irritating
<bluelightning> it's reporting "append completed" as the error; which AFAICT is a success message from the IMAP server (?)
<bluelightning> actually it freezes when clicking Send on a message, too... so might have to purge :/
<alvin> bluelightning: Bug 81967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81967 in vim-latexsuite (Ubuntu) "Please sync vim-latexsuite (universe) from unstable (main)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81967
<alvin> ehm, I meant Bug Bug 819676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819676 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Missing required argument to Append command" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819676
<bluelightning> alvin: seems not particularly helpful yet :/
<bluelightning> I'm trying to purge but now I have a completely broken system :(
<alvin> Not yet, no :-) but you can now say: 'hey, me too!'
<alvin> I moved my filters outside of Kontact to imapfilter after this bug. So now I can filter again. I also completely redid all Kontact settings.
<alvin> and don't have the send error you now see.
<bluelightning> alvin: imapfilter? how does that work?
<alvin> It's a little program (imapfilter). You write a config.lua file that isn't too hard to understand and well documented, then let it run every 10 minutes.
<alvin> It can move mails between accounts, or mark them as read, and so on. It fits my needs.
<yuvi_> hey
<bazhang> hi
<yuvi_> i need help installing phpMyadmin on my system
<yuvi_> I am currently using ubuntu 10.04
<yuvi_> Bazhang...can you be a help on that....mate?
<James147> yuvi_: it would help if you describe what problem you have having with its installtion
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin  <--- yuvi_
<yuvi_> mate...i have almost reached the page on phpMyadmin but it seems the root password i provided works no longer and i can not get in
 * James147 notes its the root password for mysql not you computer
<James147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset << to reset the mysql password
<yuvi_> yeaf offcourse ... but the password i set as mysql server password does not work
<yuvi_> thanks james.... let me try the link
<yuvi_> mate....is there a way...i can check whether my mysql server is up and running?
<James147> service mysqld status
<James147> s/mysqld/mysql ^^
<yuvi_> what shalll i do with that?
<James147> type it in konsole
<yuvi_> konsole?? is it similar to terminal?
<bazhang> yes
<James147> its kdes terminal emulator
<yuvi_> how do i reach it?
<yuvi_> james??
<James147> they same way you reach any program?
<yuvi_> it says there is no such file or directory ..... what does that mean ?
<yuvi_> my php and apache are working fine...i am sure of it... else.... the main problem i face is the installlation of mysql server
<yuvi_> please help?? am new to linux...!
<James147> when your doing what?
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<yuvi_> just help me install mysql sever on my system...what is the easiest way?
<James147> yuvi_: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Terbaddo> Alt+F2 then "konsole"
<yuvi_> james: its asking for password?
<alvin> lol. 'Does it sit on the couch all day'. I'm gonna use that question a lot in the near future :-)
<yuvi_> james147:which password should i provide?
<James147> yuvi_: then type in your users password
<yuvi_> ok
 * James147 suggests learning the basic linux commands ^^
<yuvi_> its working...
<yuvi_> what next ?? am i done?
<James147> yeah... that will have installed mysql if it wasnt already
<yuvi_> thanks a ton james147..... what shall i do next?.... cause i want to edit sql files?? should i get phpMyadmin or there is some easy way of doing it?
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  i justinstalled ufw (ubuntu firewall)  I use kubuntu but for some reason it won#t start automatically? what's the easiest way to enforce this behaviour?
<James147> why do you need mysql to edit sql files?
<howlymowly> and what should be the "default" behaviour?
<yuvi_> you tell ?? what shall i do??
<yuvi_> just help me edit my sql dump ...the easiest way possible?
<James147> yuvi_: I dont know what your trying to do... but if you dont know how to use mysql then I suggest you start reading
<Linkmaster> howlymowly: you should add it into the 'startup programs' which be found in system settings -> startup and shutdown
<howlymowly> Linkmaster: my problem is: I can not do that, because ufw seems to require root rights to be started...
<James147> Linkmaster: I dint think so... ufw is a system service and needs to be started by the init system
<Linkmaster> Oh
<Linkmaster> Well, I was taking a slight guess, if its root, either use 'kdesudo' or take James's advice and use the init system
<howlymowly> well.  how do I use the init system then :)?
<James147> ^^ start it with "sudo service ufw start" ... or read about run levels in ubuntu to find out how to do it automatically (I cant remember off hand how it works in ubuntu anymore :p )
<alvin> I'm really questioning the whole akonadi thing. It looks like a great idea, but we're just not ready for it yet. Computers aren't fast enough. Maybe in a few years we'll have hardware that can keep up. There must have been quite some research on the 'semantic desktop' part too, but I still don't get it.
<howlymowly> James147: will ufw then start by default the next time I reboot my computer?
<yuvi_> james??
<James147> howlymowly: not with services uft start (it only starts it once)
<alvin> James147: ubuntu doesn't has runlevels anymore :-) And, howlymowly: ufw will start automatically if it is enabled.
<howlymowly> alvin: ahh.. thx.  didn't know that
<alvin> ufw status will tell you if it is.
<yuvi_> please help ?? i have to edit sql dump? how to do that ?
<James147> open a text editor and start editing...
<yuvi_> and then?
<James147> yuvi_: not something I can tell you as I DO NOT know what you are doing
<yuvi_> i need a programme to edit sql dump? any of them..either a phpMyadmin or sql gui..? anything you can help me install and runnning on my pc?
<James147> yuvi_: mysql dumps are plain text files as far as I know... so and text editor should do
<crowbar> Is there an official method for disabling dhcp on eth0 and setting a static IP address that does not include editing /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<James147> crowbar: network manager should be able to do that...
<crowbar> No, it lets me set a manual connection with a static IP, but when the machine boots it still uses DHCP.  I cannot set the manual conection as the "System connection" as the checkbox is grayed out because NetworkManager applet on kde doesn't implement it.
 * James147 it does in kde 4.7
<jrdnyquist> Where/What file(s) does Kubuntu 11.04 store network-manager information?
<James147> crowbar: the only other way is with the inerfaces file
<yuvi_> ...you right james.... they are text files only.... but using a proper editor helps me edit the values ..directly
<yuvi_> is there a way i can get phpMyadmin up and running???
<James147> yuvi_: well then good luck finding one...
<yuvi_> please anyone??
<osinclair_> crowbar: I have another strange problem - wireless set to DHCP somehow picks up an old manual setting and seems to give the if 2 ip4 numbers!
 * James147 has already given you the infomation needed by what you have told us
<yuvi_> help me setup phpMyadmin??
<alvin> crowbar: Why would you not use the interfaces file?
<crowbar> alvin: because kde claims to have a GUI for it?
<James147> crowbar: it does in 4.7 ^^
<yuvi_> alvin?? james?? anyone.....please help
<alvin> Oh, that. KDE also claims it will use max 50MB of ram for nepomuk, while the reality is more like 4GB. :-)
<alvin> crowbar: Think about it the other way. Where would you rather set your network settings? In an easily to edit config file, or in a program that depends on a GUI? I don't mind the GUI, but it shouldn't be the only method.
<osinclair_> crowbar: you should be able to do it in networkmanager-kde but otherwise try installing WICD
<osinclair_> note wicd does not support vpn, mobile modems etc... at least not last time I used it
<crowbar> alvin: You don't have to sell me on using interfaces.  kubuntu shipped a gui that doesn't work.  wicd also had the same problem of letting dhcp run first.  i could manually switch to my static IP.  And the bonus on that was it killed plasma when the new IP was set.
<alvin> Well, I can understand the expectation that it should work (maybe it does, I can't use it because I some settings that networkmanager nor wicd support). On the other hand, a lot of GNU/Linux distributions have been shipping unfinished software for the past years. Networkmanager is but one example. There's also Upstart, nepomuk, pulseaudio,... Most of these programs replace perfectly working systems. I still don't really know what to do
<alvin>  with this trend. You could use something like Debian stable, but miss out on some interesting new stuff. I don't think debian has networkmanager, but the interfaces file is well documented in their documentation.
<alvin> It'll be interesting to see what Wayland will do.
<osinclair_> crowbar: you sure about wicd? As I can recall it you can set the default wired configuration you want it to use
<raevin> anyone know of a way to completely remove ubuntu desktop from my computer?
<raevin> i don't really want to go through kpackagekit and delete all the left over packages it leaves when you just remove ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> !purekde | raevin
<ubottu> raevin: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<raevin> Thanks ubottu & bazhang
<James147> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> one of us is a bot
<James147> also that page hasnt been updated in a while :S
<raevin> bazhang: i know, but still :D  he's so underappreciated in this channel.
<raevin> James147: it still works, at least for the most part, lol
<James147> raevin: "for the most part" ^^ so I thought I would point it out :)
<raevin> James147: I appreciate it :D  but, at the least its a start into the world of removing Ma...Gnome from my computer :D
<alvin> I wanted to subscribe to a bug about akonadi/strigi/nepomuk/virtuoso resource hogging, but there are too many bug reports about that and I can't choose.
<alvin> and thinking I wanted to install Kmail on my N900. It'll probably kill the poor little device.
<alvin> There must be some solution
<corbachini33> hi
<corbachini33> is this teh kubuntu channel?
<bazhang> corbachini33, yes
<corbachini33> finally... xD
<corbachini33> I wanted to install kubuntu on my pc
<bazhang> try /topic
<corbachini33> but I dont now if it supports it
<bazhang> what specs corbachini33
<corbachini33> One moment please..
<corbachini33> AMD ATHlon 1600+, MMX, 3DNow, 1.4GHz
<corbachini33> RAM: 1024
<corbachini33> wireless: Conceptronic 54g wirelless PCI Card
<corbachini33> harddrive: MAXTOR STM3160215A
<corbachini33> CD: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N
<FloodBotK1> corbachini33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corbachini33> AMD ATHlon 1600+, MMX, 3DNow, 1.4GHz
<corbachini33> RAM: 1024
<corbachini33> wireless: Conceptronic 54g wirelless PCI Card
<corbachini33> harddrive: MAXTOR STM3160215A
<corbachini33> CD: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N
<FloodBotK1> corbachini33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corbachini33> did you receive the info?
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> next time use paste.ubuntu.com please
<corbachini33> ok thanks :D I wasnt sure i got muted two tiems...
<corbachini33> ok..
<bazhang> should do fine corbachini33
<corbachini33> ok thanks...
<corbachini33> I shoould install teh stable version?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> 11.04
<corbachini33> ok thanks a lot :)
<corbachini33> bye
<bazhang> welcome :)
<bazhang> whoops
<alvin> "Hello, I'm a pc with a single core and 1GB of ram." Meet kontact: "om, nom, nom,...."
<alvin> The poor guy.
<mfraz74> It isn't going to be a speedy experience
<genii-around> I was tempted to refer them to #xubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<esmirlin> hy guys i've aded backports packages to the natty version of kubuntu in order to install kde SC 4.7 and then dist-upgraded... it has installed lots of packages but know i don't know if i have the las version of kde cause icons still look the same :S
<BluesKaj> open dolphin and click on help about kde
<esmirlin> BluesKaj: it says kde 4.6.5, however i adde the backports don't understand :S
<BluesKaj> esmirlin, did you update before dist upgrading
<Onepamopa> Quintasan:  read/write requests:                 1900456 (34320.20 per sec.)
<Onepamopa> that's why I use percona
<Onepamopa> :)
<esmirlin> yeah sure!
<esmirlin> what's percona?
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: and this is just @ the laptop.... :)
<Onepamopa> esmirlin: google it
<Quintasan> Onepamopa: How MySQL looks in comparison?
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: dunno, but I can test later (when I get back home)
<Onepamopa> I can tell you right now that mysql will be far worst than percona in this benchmark
<esmirlin> so no way to real upgrading? :S
<mfraz74> I've gone back to the KDE 4.6 icons anyway
<BluesKaj> esmirlin, exactly how did you add the backports ?
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: u can test it urself with sysbench: sysbench --num-threads=16 --max-requests=100000 --test=oltp --oltp-table-size=1000000 --mysql-socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock run
<Onepamopa> that does read/write benchmark
<esmirlin> BluesKaj: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<Quintasan> Onepamopa: FATAL: unable to connect to MySQL server, aborting...
<Quintasan> Ho ho
<Quintasan> magic SQL
<James147> esmirlin: thats not the backports ppa
<BluesKaj> esmirlin, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backportstry
<James147> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports   ^^
<BluesKaj> ooops try  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<esmirlin> thanks!
<mfraz74> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backport
<mfraz74> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: well u gotta edit it a bit
<Onepamopa> it's not "plug and play" :)
<Onepamopa> u gotta create user without pass
<Onepamopa> then create database for sysbench
<Quintasan> Oh, too much hassle then :P
<Onepamopa> then prepare it :)
<Onepamopa> ohh w8 :)
<Onepamopa> user: sbtest@localhost (no password)
<Onepamopa> new db: sbtest
<Onepamopa> then execute sysbench --test=oltp --oltp-table-size=1000000 --mysql-socket=/tmp/mysql.sock prepare
<Onepamopa> edit path to the .sock file
<esmirlin> BluesKaj: so the one i aded what was for? :S
<Onepamopa> and then sysbench --num-threads=16 --max-requests=100000 --test=oltp --oltp-table-size=1000000 --mysql-socket=/path/to/mysqld.sock run
<Onepamopa> and wait....
<BluesKaj> the one you added is for minor upgrades to your existing kde , es
<BluesKaj> esmirlin,
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: tell me the result ;)
<Quintasan> Onepamopa: I have no idea what to do with those commands you gave me
<Onepamopa> lol :)
 * Quintasan has no SQL knowledge whatsover
<Onepamopa> Quintasan: well, then someone else could test it :)
<Onepamopa> lol, new record: read/write requests:                 1400168 (52940.18 per sec.)
<BluesKaj> Quintasan,, Onepamopa , this looks like a subject for #ubuntu-server chat.
<Onepamopa> BluesKaj: actually, Im doing this benchmark @ my laptop, running the "normal" version :)
<Onepamopa> I'll test tomorrow @ my server machine, I expect better results there
<Onepamopa> :)
<ubuntu> what is the command to present all desktops?
<ubuntu> Its like, F8 or something, I forgot though
<yofel> ubuntu: ctrl+f8
<ubuntu> yofel: thank you
<ubuntu> yofel: well, I tried, and nothing happened
<yofel> works for me (kde 4.7)
<ubuntu> This is a LiveUSB 11.04
<ubuntu> So its KDE4.6.2 I believe
<ubuntu> Yeah
<szal> works here too (KDE 4.6.5)
<kyubutsu> gwenview not showing pictures inside tar.gz file. anyone know the plugin for that
<kyubutsu> o.0
<szal> kyubutsu: no problem here (KDE 4.6.5)
<kyubutsu> :o
<szal> I do, however, remember having installed some plugins
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, why not just extract them
<kyubutsu> no  >:(
<kyubutsu> am on 4.6.2 here.. hm
<kyubutsu> still
<BluesKaj> aha ... you want them hidden from prying eyes eh ? :)
<szal> kyubutsu: kipi-plugins
<kyubutsu> description did not point to that 'feature' tho
<kyubutsu> :-/
<kyubutsu> you have?
<szal> who has what?
<kyubutsu> kipi-plugins installed
<szal> yes
<kyubutsu> that might be it, i go check nau
<BluesKaj> kipi-plugins are installed by default with digikam
<kyubutsu> i dun have that, i has gwenview
<BluesKaj> bbl..
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...
<szal> kyubutsu: that'll give you a host of additional options, among them manipulating EXIF data
<kyubutsu> fail
<kyubutsu> :(
<kyubutsu> that's one nifty capability, and i cant has!  >:(
<kyubutsu> maybe i get in when upgrade to 4.6.5
<kyubutsu> kipi plugins has a nice set of extra tools tho.
<Drakmor> Hey, I've been setting up some wine applications on my new system (kubuntu 11.04 64 bit) and it said I might need 32 bit OpenGL drivers. How do I tell if I have these?
<kyubutsu> check in kpackagekit if you have ia32-libs
<Drakmor> thanks
<Drakmor> that's the only one?
<kyubutsu> you have?
<Drakmor> yup
<kyubutsu> hm..
<Drakmor> must be something else then.... TF2 in Steam is being weird with the player textures...
<Drakmor> the players often appear solid white
<Drakmor> but eveything else is fine
<kyubutsu> your games run so opengl has to be there. your 32bit compatibility layer is installed.  so that leaves wine .. maybe a bug in it
<Drakmor> looks like there's an additional command I need to add when launching
<Drakmor> one second
<mr-rich> Is there a way ot get kpackagekit to ignore certian updates?
<BluesKaj> odd behaviour , kresource migration tooll GUI pops up when ever I launch konversation ...how to get rid of this annoyance ?
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, you can disable the affected packages by disabling their package repositories
<genii-around> There is also pinning
<genii-around> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: main kubuntu repo ... not an option. The problem is an old program called "tvtime". I have a very old tv card that need this program to run. Well, I went and installed a web cam and tvtime stopped working. Turns out of I downgrade to an earlier version of tvtime both the web  cam and the tv card can co-exist happily ... the updater keeps telling me to update tvtime, though ... I just
<mr-rich> want to tell updater to ignore tvtime updates
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, read genii-around post above , this will probly solve your problem
<BluesKaj> BBL ...shaggy lawn needs a haircut
<mr-rich> genii-around: Yes, that is what I want to do. I want to "Hold" a package. but it tells you how to do it in Synaptic, not Kpackagekit ...
<genii-around> mr-rich: You do it in the /etc/apt/preferences file which is for anything that uses apt as it's backend
<mauri> error using moun to update package: it seems that Qapt is missing o disappers............ WHAT SHOULD i DO
<Peace-> mauri: it's a bug of alpha
<Peace-> mauri: alpha is not supported right now is not released
<Peace-> btw ...
<mauri> Peace-: ops i  didnt know
<Peace-> you can installa stuff with sudo apt-get install STUFF
<Peace-> muon it's only a visual application
<Peace-> you can install kpackagekit
<Peace-> instead of muon...
<Peace-> or like i did  , terminal ==> sudo apt-get install stuff
<Peace-> or like i did  , terminal ==> sudo apt-get remove stuff
<Peace-> or like i did  , terminal ==> sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mauri> Peace-: yes i already have kpackagekit but i wanted to try moun. I try to install STUFF
<Peace-> mauri: muon is not the default installer for kubuntu 11.04
<Peace-> mauri: kubuntu 11.10 will use muon
<mauri> Peace-: im using 11.10
<Peace-> but it's not staable
<Peace-> mauri: well 11.10 will be released on october
<Pici> 11.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 only.
<Peace-> you are using an unstable stuff
<mauri> Peace-: im tring to install stuff but... E: Unable to locate package stuff
<Peace-> it's perfectly normal have issues with alpha release
<Peace-> mauri: your first language is ... ?
<mauri> Peace-: ok so i leave the idea to try it... waiting for october
<Peace-> mauri: i guess you should use 11.04
<mauri> Peace-: italian... my englhish is so bad i know
<Peace-> mauri: e allora vai sul canale #ubuntu-it
<Peace-> mauri: zio billy
<judgen> Is there any way to get twin to run on kubuntu?
<Peace-> twin?
<genii-around> !info twin
<ubottu> Package twin does not exist in natty
<BluesKaj> genii-around, krusader ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: What, my preferred file manager?
<BluesKaj> no, twin
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I'm not sure if they meant an old text-window thing used to be in Hardy or maybe perhaps twinview
<genii-around> !info twin hardy
<ubottu> twin (source: twin): a Text mode WINdow environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-3 (hardy), package size 422 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<BluesKaj> genii-around, ahh, ok
<venkat> Is there any software available for CCTV / IP TV
<BluesKaj> venkat, I think v4l
<genii-around> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.24.2-8ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1424 kB, installed size 6028 kB
<raevin> anyone know why i'm getting an error saying the trash has reached its maximum capacity when i just cleaned it out?  i've refreshed trash a few times, found nothing in ~/.local/share/Trash/files/ and even moving the files to a new folder before deleting that folder doesn't do any good
<Peace-> raevin: mmm remove that settings on trash settings
<Peace-> that could be helpfull for now
<Peace-> then i would try with a new user
<Peace-> to test the sitation
<Peace-> situation
<raevin> better yet, do you know how to add a prompt/option to the shell (well, not sure if that's what KDE calls it, but the pop up menu that appears when you right click on an item)?
<genii-around> You might try also to set .kde/share/config/trashrc line of:Empty=false   to: Empty=true
<bs> when searching aptitude ... how to stop search from wrapping?
<bs> when searching aptitude ... how to stop search from wrapping?
<Pici> bs: wrapping? what do you mean?
<jkoltner> Hello... could someone point me to how I configure Bluetooth in KDE under Ubuntu 11.04?  I don't see anything obvious in the settings menus.
<jkoltner> (I have a Bluetooth mouse I want to use)
<bs> Sorry, search wrapping, not line wrapping. Do /<search term>, n, n, n, etc. - just stop when you hit bottom, don't keep wrapping back to the top on the next 'n'.
<Pici> bs: I'm sorry, but I don't use aptitude interactively, I'm not sure how that would be done.
<anebi> hi,  i just installed kubuntu 11.04 and i have a problem
<anebi> i get 'unable to enumerate us device on port X'. i know this is know problem, is there any fix for this error message?
<anebi> this is making crazy my laptop. i know there is solution with disabling usb modules, but i need my usb devices. so any other fix?
<erikdecker> i there guys i have a problem were i cant install anything because kpackagekit isnt working properly
<erikdecker> any know how 2 help
<Quintasan> erikdecker: What is exactly wrong?
<erikdecker> kpackage kit gives me: "an unkown error  has happened"
<Quintasan> Uhh, that's not helpful :/
<Quintasan> erikdecker: Did you try Muon?
<erikdecker> i cant to terminal installs because its not freeing up
<shane2peru> erikdecker: in the terminal try: sudo apt-get install -f
<erikdecker> here what i get
<erikdecker> when i try to get synaptics to reinstall kpackagekit (i saw it work on ubuntu forums)
<erikdecker> erikdecker@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic.
<erikdecker> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<erikdecker> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<erikdecker> erikdecker@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install synaptic.
<FloodBotK1> erikdecker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erikdecker> soory :(
<Quintasan> erikdecker: It's a bot, dont worry
<Quintasan> erikdecker: Are you running any other instances of Package kit?
<erikdecker> no im not
<Quintasan> erikdecker: ps aux | grep dpkg <-- in terminal
<Quintasan> Paste any output to pastebin
<erikdecker> ill try it thank you
<Quintasan> erikdecker: It won't solve that
<erikdecker> ok i got allot of stuff
<Quintasan> erikdecker: It lists all proceses running and looks for dpkg
<Quintasan> erikdecker: Paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<erikdecker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663663/
<Quintasan> erikdecker: So you tried to update your Kubuntu, yeah?
<erikdecker> yes then it got frozen and i left it for 2 hours and it gave me an error
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> erikdecker: sudo kill -s KILL 5494
<Quintasan> erikdecker: then
<erikdecker> ok
<Quintasan> erikdecker: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<erikdecker> ok thats going
<erikdecker> i have 177 updates so it will take a while
<erikdecker> ok thats done
<Quintasan> erikdecker: I recommend that you try Muon
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt
<erikdecker> add that as a source you mean
<erikdecker> ok im all cleared up
<erikdecker> thank you very much
<Quintasan> No problem
<xboxowns> hey guys
<xboxowns> I need someone to help me here please.
<xboxowns> I have a little problem with my kubuntu OS and it is super frustrating.
<Onepamopa> explain
<xboxowns> I cannot watch anything online because if I do the picture plays but after couple of seconds stops, like  video freezes but the audio keeps on going and the freezing happens for 10 to 15 seconds before it resumes again
<xboxowns> and it keeps doing this hiccup which is super annoying
<xboxowns> it does it on youtube, on anything even on flash
<Onepamopa> havent had such problems
<xboxowns> I have it on mine
<xboxowns> and it is annoying this constant hiccups it does
<Onepamopa> maybe hardware/driver issue ?
<xboxowns> i have x61s lenovo
<Onepamopa> I have a laptop that when I play flash movie on it, the screen goes white and shuts down
<Onepamopa> so, nothing new
<Onepamopa> xboxowns ideapad y570 here
<Onepamopa> no troubles
<xboxowns> Oh..ok. so it is go for it to act annoyingly it is a feature then. ah thanks
<Onepamopa> xboxowns I ment, my 2nd laptop has hardware issue
<xboxowns> But it is normal for kubuntu then, right?
<Onepamopa> everything else works great, but playing movie even flash, and @ windows and @ linux - same problem
<xboxowns> Nope..not my windows
<xboxowns> my windows play it smooth
<Onepamopa> so, only @ linux
<xboxowns> yes
<Onepamopa> did you install any graphics driver ?
<xboxowns> No
<Onepamopa> what's ur gpu ?
<xboxowns> How do I tell on kubuntu?
<Onepamopa> you can tell by specifications of your laptop model
<Onepamopa> check manufacturer website for specifications
<genii-around> The command: sudo lshw -C video                 also gives some pretty good info
<xboxowns> http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/lenovo-thinkpad-x61s/4507-3121_7-32465540.html
<Onepamopa> genii-around true
<Onepamopa> Intel GMA X3100
<Onepamopa> hm, that shouldnt require any special driver
<xboxowns> Ok, so I guess I have to accept what I got and let it be then.
<Onepamopa> my integrated gpu is same series, no troubles
<xboxowns> Oh ok. Thanks for the help.
<Onepamopa> Graphics Controller Model	
<Onepamopa>     GMA HD 3000
<Onepamopa>     GeForce GT 555M
<FloodBotK1> Onepamopa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xboxowns> cool
<Onepamopa> Im using only gma hd 3000 @ ubuntu (cause no decent optimus support yet)
<xboxowns> k
<Onepamopa> xboxowns read here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471557
<Onepamopa> last post has a follow-up link
<Onepamopa> hope it helps you
<Machtin> hm, if my mouse totally lags and htop shows me all cpu-cores are at 0-10% load.. how can i find out what's troubleing?
<rectec794613> Is there any way I can add a new system event notification?
<Onepamopa> Machtin what's causing the loads ?
<Onepamopa> not the mouse I hope ;)
<Machtin> Onepamopa: don't know.. there's not much load
<rectec794613> ok i'll ask again
<rectec794613> Is there any way I can add a new system event notification?
<James147> rectec794613: to do what exactly?
<rectec794613> James147: say like, when i close or open a window, or change desktops like in kde 3
<rectec794613> James147: to have it play a sound
<James147> rectec794613: have you looked in the notification settings?
<linux-beginner-h> how can I use face recognition in digikam 2.0? I have can the images... but it seems that it does not work well!
<linux-beginner-h> =>correction: I have scanned the immages
<rectec794613> James147: yeah but i can't find a way to add one. i think i was able to before but if i was, i don't remember
<James147> rectec794613: there are already ones for close windows.. new windows...
<rectec794613> James147: which event source? i can't find them.
<James147> in kwin window manager
<rectec794613> James147: oh well i'm not using kwin, but there's no way to add a new notification with the system settings menu?
<Enkidu_ak> For some reason kscreensaver keeps hanging on me. I can't reliably reproduce the error, but occasionally I will return to find the screensaver active and the mouse responsive, but no password dialogue opens when I attempt to interact with it. I can kill the process from console, but the display remains frozen and I am forced to reboot.
<Enkidu_ak> I am running Natty
#kubuntu 2011-08-12
<razor__> hola
<razor__> alguien me ayuda
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SIR_Taco> that's good to know
<SIR_Taco> well crap, I don't know why I even read Slashdot anymore... about 1 in 10 are interesting/accurate
<razor____> thanks dude
<razor____> help me
<razor____> in irc spanish , no way
<razor____> im problem configure ati x1250 on linux
<razor____> drivers ati "libre" no funk
<razor____> i will instale openSUSE 11.4??
<razor____> help me ,please
<bart__> kiuh
<nullkuhl> hello, i have downloaded kubuntu 11.04 at installation screen where the checkmarks for disk space, power source, etc. exist, i press next to go to disk setup, but i get a busy cursor forever.. any idea ? (i had the prev, kubuntu version installed on the same laptop some time ago as well )
<nullkuhl> hello
<SubSAssassin> hello everybody
<SubSAssassin> what a nice monsun day here in lancashire ;)
<BlaXpirit> Hello. After recent update Flash plugin does not work anymore. What's the problem?
<Peace-> BlaXpirit: remove the new flash
<Peace-> and install the older
<BlaXpirit> well, where do I find the older?
<Peace-> BlaXpirit: here /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Peace-> there are all the pacakges you have downloaed
<Peace-> downloaded
<BlaXpirit> nice to know.
<BlaXpirit> ah, there's the version that originally came with the distro.
<Peace-> for the orinal package you can download from  here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BlaXpirit> Peace-, there's only current version in that directory. I'll go for 10.2.159.1ubuntu1 (natty)
<Peace-> BlaXpirit: i see, probably  the system has cleaned the cache
<BlaXpirit> OK, it's fixed.
<BlaXpirit> thanks for help
<Peace-> BlaXpirit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/allpackages
<MrTKusa> Hello?
<jussi> hello
<MrTKusa> I need help
<jussi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<esmirlin> hey guys i'm having problems with kde 4.7 with netbook plasma ... i can't delete or choose app's as favourites ones to set them into the top bar :S any idea?
<jussi> esmirlin: how have you been trying to do it?
<MrTKusa> I put in the CD and the first screen of Kubuntu 11.4 shows up but if I choose to "start Kubuntu" then all I get is big blocks (graphic error) .  Any ideas?
<esmirlin> like normal way, before i just placed the mouse over the app i wanted to keep and it appeared a little icon (a star) so i clicked and then i got it :S
<jussi> MrTKusa: which graphics card do you have?
<MrTKusa> nvidia  - EVGA 420 GT, I think
<esmirlin> jussi: no idea, i have a asus eee 1005PE but with previous versions i could do it :S
<jussi> esmirlin: have you tried right clicking the favourites and adding widgits in the bar? tried drag and drop to there?
<jussi> MrTKusa: have you given it time to load?
<esmirlin> yes but it doesn't work either :S
<jussi> esmirlin: I dont run it myself, so Im sorry I cant help more. perhaps ask also in #kde ?
<MrTKusa> yes, I can see and read the HELP info from the first screen,  but once I hit "Start Kubuntu" the screen changes to black, then the blocks looking screen and nothing further.  It also happened with my attempt ti install Kubuntu 10-4
<MrTKusa> My video is GeForce GT 240    for certain
<MrTKusa> that is a Nvidia card
<MrTKusa> still there jussi?
<MrTKusa> anyone there?
<Peace-> MrTKusa: mmm
<Peace-> bad driver
<MrTKusa> from the live drive?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Peace-> MrTKusa: in the live menu chhose another option
<Peace-> i guess tehre is a safe mode
<Peace-> i guess there is
<Peace-> for problematic video cards
<MrTKusa> How would I get there?
<MrTKusa> No guru's online at this time?
<BluesKaj> nope just helpers , what's your issue ? , MrTKusa
<Peace-> MrTKusa:  http://mchainpoetics.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/image67.png this is a screen
<Peace-> MrTKusa: you need to search on mode or "other option" failsafe mode
<MrTKusa> I cannot even start Kubuntu 11.04 from the live disk, I hit Start Kubuntu and just get a block pattern on my screen
<MrTKusa> My first creen is different from that one
<MrTKusa> screen*
<Peace-> MrTKusa: it should be pretty similar
<BluesKaj> Peace-, MrTKusa , maybe the "alternate" install cd will work
<BluesKaj> !alternate | MrTKusa
<ubottu> MrTKusa: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Peace-> well yes alternate stuff would works but it's a bit more complicated
<MrTKusa> I will look again for a failsafe mode
<MrTKusa> if not then I will try Alternate
<Peace-> MrTKusa: yours it's this http://www.linoob.com/wp-content/flagallery/kubuntu-installation/01booting-kubuntu-live.png
<Peace-> MrTKusa: that is the same of ubuntu , anyway you have to search for failsafe
<Peace-> i don't remember well
<Peace-> anyway alternate cd it's better if you have this kind of problem
<MrTKusa>  ok, very well then I will try that........ty
<zl> is it a instant messenger?
<Pici> wat?
<Pici> er, What?
<zl> what is this program for?
<bazhang> zl  IRC?
<zl> english is not my native language .....
<bazhang> zl this is Kubuntu support channel, NOT im
<BluesKaj> ok , back ....had a nad lag
<BluesKaj> bad
<OttovonBismarck> does anyone know how to make kopete use num pad enter as a send message button rather than an append line button
<OttovonBismarck> i've tried changing the shortcuts in settings to no effect
<carl_> :)
<carl_> :(
<OttovonBismarck> in fact changing shortcuts seems to have literally no effect on send behavior no matter what keys, or combination of keys invoked
<BluesKaj> OttovonBismarck, maybe the ppl at #kopete can help you
<OttovonBismarck> in either the version in the repos or the latest via LP
<OttovonBismarck> ah, true BluesKaj, ta
<bazhang> zl with kubuntu yes; please ask in the channel and not via PM, there may also be a language specific channel for you if feel more comfortable trying there
<zl> thanks.
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> got a boot up problem
<ubuntu> "/tmp not yet ready"
<BluesKaj> ubottu, you have to tell us where in the boot process this happens
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, , you have to tell us where in the boot process this happens
<bazhang> or ubuntu ^
<ubuntu> first notification i get is - "invalid environment block"
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, no grub menu then ?
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, livecd or a finished install ?
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: finished install on a USB disk
<BluesKaj> bazhang, I'm not real up to date on USB install procedure , are you ?
<bazhang> ubuntu yet you are on a live session now
<bazhang> BluesKaj, somewhat
<ubuntu> bazhang: yes i'm on a live session to get help
<bazhang> ubuntu, using what tool? unetbootin ?
<ubuntu> bazhang: no; used the 'install kubuntu' application from live CD
<bazhang> ubuntu, to  a usb stick? and it failed?
<ubuntu> bazhang: it was successful; have been using it for sometime
<bazhang> ubuntu, so whats the problem, exactly? when did it stop working
<ubuntu> bazhang: a download using Firefox was in progress when power failed; and on booting this time it gave this problem
<bazhang> ubuntu, do you have the exact error message?
<ubuntu> bazhang: yes; on startup - "invalid environment block Press any key to proceed"
<bazhang> ubuntu, and what about booting into recovery mode
<ubuntu> bazhang: then i get - "error reading device on /" and on pressing F for Automatic Fix it shows - "/tmp not yet ready"
<ubuntu> bazhang: how do i do that?
<kyubutsu> ubuntu: check this link and see if it fits your situation real quick:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285098
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, have you tried recopying the image file to the USB stick ?...the power failure may have corrupted the data.
<bazhang> ubuntu, hold shift at boot ?
<ubuntu> bazhang: ok will try the link and recovery mode; thank you
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: recopying image file to USB stick is like re-installation right? i want to preserve my previous installation and filesystem
<BluesKaj> bazhang, but that site is about legacy grub not grub2 ...the situation might be very different in grub2
<kyubutsu> might? :-/
<bazhang> BluesKaj, kyubutsu 's link?
<kyubutsu> wouldve couldve
<BluesKaj> bax yes, sorry , kyubutsu 's link
<BluesKaj> bazhang,
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> !grub2 | ubuntu here's the grub2 info
<ubottu> ubuntu here's the grub2 info: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bazhang> augh he quit
<kyubutsu> same error message in two different grub versions? my bet is it will work
 * kyubutsu slams poker ships on table
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, your site might work ..but the grub version isn't mentioned , so it's iffy
<kyubutsu> pfft
<BluesKaj> smae to you
<kyubutsu> so, what about alpha3 iso being 701mb.. cant put that into a cdR  >:(
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, I did
<bazhang> kyubutsu, #ubuntu+1 for alpha stuff
<BluesKaj> cdrw aamof
<kyubutsu> i only have 700mb discs
<kyubutsu> indeed, bazhang
<kyubutsu> -_-
<ubuntu> bazhang: holding down shift doesnt work; i'm using Kubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<kyubutsu> i like rekonq. but it freezes EVERytime.. i can almost predict when it's going to freeze; random pages too, video, plain text, no matter
<kyubutsu> ugh
<kyubutsu> at least this time was able to download the debug symbols, maybe i'll catch something with it
<kyubutsu> o.0
<ubuntu> error details: "/dev/sdd1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY"
<ubuntu> error details: "mountall:fsck/[349] terminated with status 4 mountall:Filesystem has error:/"
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, you have to hold the shift down, right after the bios scrn
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: tried doing that; nothing happens; goes to blue screen that says "invalid environment block"
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, looks like you need to try  a 'new image' ...copy a new one to a disk /USB
<ubuntu> i tried to delete files from 'tmp' through the live CD but it says 'read only file system'
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: Does that mean my profile, filesystem, data will be wiped?
<BluesKaj> where ?
<ubuntu> on the USB
<BluesKaj> how did you put ubuntu on the USB , originally ?
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: i ran the live CD for 11.04; it has an application that says 'Install Kubuntu 11.04'; chose the USB disk while selecting target disk for installation
<BluesKaj> ubuntu,  never heard of that, or do you want a portable OS
<BluesKaj> most ppl install to their HDDs
<BluesKaj> or SSDs
<ubuntu> yes i wanted a portable OS that is why i installed it on an 8GB USB stick
<bazhang> ubuntu, use unetbootin to do it
<ubuntu> bazhang: ok but that means i'll have to format the disk first right?
<bazhang> ubuntu, you only have the one?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, well, that's basicxally the same as a live cd ...it's not a complete install due to the difference in hardware between machines ...you can't just "expect it to work'
<BluesKaj> is not the same as a live cd is what i meant
<ubuntu> BluesKaj:i do not fully comprehend you; it is a full install right?? and it did work; i've been using it for quite a long time now; and there have been no inconsistencies like these before
<ubuntu> bazhang: yes i have only one
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, you're better off just copying the live cd and using it that way..you can't install ubuntu to a USB ..it needs the apropriate hardware drivers to work on a particular machine , that's what an "install" does
<bazhang> ubuntu, you did the persistent install then?
<ubuntu> bazhang: i do not know; it looks similar to a full install; how do i differentiate?
<bazhang> ubuntu, one saves data between reboots, one does not, is essentially like using a live cd
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: agreed; but i've used the stick on various machines without any problems;
<ubuntu> bazhang: this install is not persistent then; it saves data immediately on the disk; i can use it normally
<ubuntu> bazhang: i got what you said; i'm affirmative this install is not a persistent install
<BluesKaj> yeah ubuntu , unetbootin is the best way to go ..I agree with bazhang
<ubuntu> there have been instances of un-graceful shutdowns or power failures but system configuration and other data has been consistent
<ubuntu> ok; so i should re-install 11.04 using unetbootin?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, yes
<ubuntu> Ok :) thank you
<zimba12> hi
<zimba12> since I installed Kubuntu 11.04, the clock displayed in kde is always behind the actual time
<zimba12> it kind of "loses time"
<alvin> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<BluesKaj> zimba12, panel clock or desktop clock ?
<zimba12> BluesKaj: the panel clock
<zimba12> it's already synchronized with ntp
<zimba12> actually it crashes when I change ntp server
<genii-around> !info zonbeminder > genii-around
<genii-around> bah
<genii-around> !info zoneminder > genii-around
<Peace-> genii-around: hihih
<BluesKaj> right click on it , choose digital clock settings, beside the date format on the right is a small wrench icon , click on that ..you can set everything there , then go back and choose set date and time by right clicking again
<BluesKaj> zimba12, ^
 * genii-around slides Peace- a tasty coffee
<Peace-> good
<zimba12> BluesKaj: there is no date format in the digital clock settings
<BluesKaj> zimba12, right click , choose adjustr date and time
<BluesKaj> on the clock
<zimba12> that's different from digital clock settings
<BluesKaj> of course if your time is out of sync
<BluesKaj> re-adjust the time
<zimba12> I meant: Digital clock settings is different from "Adjust.."
<zimba12> anyway, I know how to adjust the time
<zimba12> but this doesn
<zimba12> t fix the issue
<BluesKaj> how different , you may need to set the time zone etc to your area , sometimes the pc clock isn't in sync with the regional settings
<zimba12> I think you misunderstood the problem
<zimba12> however I adjust the time, after a while, it will be out of sync
<zimba12> even if I use "date" from command line
<BluesKaj> I see your in Waterloo ON , or close to it .so make sure your time zone etc is set in system settings locale
<BluesKaj> you're
<zimba12> BluesKaj: you keep not understanding
<BluesKaj> I understand the panel clock isn't showing the correct time
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :PPPP
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<BluesKaj> Peace-, :PPPP ? ...what's that mean ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj:  :-P => hi man :D
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<zimba12> BluesKaj: it's 11:37 here, but tz-data shows "Local time is now:      Fri Aug 12 11:31:54 EDT 2011"
<BluesKaj> zimba12, did you try the  command , sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<zimba12> that
<zimba12> gives Local time is now:      Fri Aug 12 11:31:54 EDT 2011
<zimba12> even though it's 11:40 here
<BluesKaj> zimba12, run the command then reboot , see if the time resets itself properly on boot
<zimba12> BluesKaj: it doesn't, I've already tried
<BluesKaj> zimba12, the only bug Iknow of with the panel clock is it's inability to reset 12 hr AMPM eevn tho the sttings show the 12 hrs time in the dialog
<zimba12> BluesKaj: I don't think it's a problem with the panel
<zimba12> I guess it's with ubuntu in general
<zimba12> even date shows incorrect time
<BluesKaj> well, I have to go for a while , maybe some one else has an idea about this ...BBL
<BluesKaj> my panel clock is fine except for the 12 hr thing
<zimba12> BluesKaj: thanks for the help, anyway
<javier__> Hi. I'm in kubuntu 11.04 and have a problem with grub2: keyboard of my laptop doesnt work and can't choose between my different SO (I need to boot in windows) Any idea how to repair grub2? maybe reinstall?
<OerHeks> javier__, do you use an USB keyboard ?
<OerHeks> javier__, i misread, you use laptop :(
<akseya> hello folks :)
<akseya> i'm installing kubuntu 11.04 on my notebook, it is downloading a package at 88%
<akseya> it says it will download in 234:11 .. i don't want to wait :(
<akseya> I tried to click on the X button on the side of the progressbar, but it had no effect
<akseya> also, i have installed the same version on my desktopn yesterday, and it have already downloaded all packages, with scp i copied the files to /var/cache/apt/archives
<akseya> how can I cancel this download and install the package manually?
<akseya> ok.. never mind, it finished
<javier__> my laptop's keyboard stopped working in grub 2 (kubuntu 11.04). Someone guess how to fix it?
<Daskreech> javier__: When does your keyboard kick in?
<Daskreech> akseya: \o/
<hyper_ch> hmmmm, howdy.... how can I find out if an init.d script is being started at bootup with startup?
<akseya> i'm updating the system using that packages I already downloaded ;).. what I think is strange is that kubuntu didn't recognize my Bluetooth USB token...
<akseya> lets see after upgrade and reboot
<akseya> hyper_ch: you could try installing rcconf
<javier__> Daskreech: is the keyboard of my laptop, is inside
<akseya> then you can select which scripts you want to enable/disable at boot
<akseya> javier__: the problem is just with grub? after you boot, does it work?
<javier__> akseya: right, later it works perfect
<javier__> by the way: once I'm in kubuntu, can I go from here to my windows 7 somehow without using grub? (not restarting I mean)
<hyper_ch> akseya: it seems the latest upgrade did disabled statd from starting at bootup
<akseya> javier__: take a look at your bios setup, if USB keyboard is enabled
<hyper_ch> not sure if that's a kubuntu ppa issue or an ubuntu one
<Daskreech> hyper_ch: logs?
<javier__> akseya: but is nothing related with USB keyboard, is the keyboard of my laptop
<Daskreech> javier__: Same suggestion as akseya. My USB keyboard wouldn't kick in till post Grub (and Bios) Was quite a nnoying
<akseya> i know, but sometimes it is recognized as an USB device
<javier__> akseya, Daskreech: so, you think that even is not an USB keyboard, enabling it in BIOS may fix it in grub?
<akseya> javier__: also, take a lok ad USB Legacy Support
<hyper_ch> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/wYkBciWv
<akseya> javier__: yeap, i really believe that :)
<hyper_ch> Daskreech: it somewhat looks similar to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/581941
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 581941 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu Lucid) "statd does not start automatically when needed nor can be forced to start on boot (dup-of: 525154)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 525154 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu Natty) "mountall for /var or other nfs mount races with rpc.statd" [High,Fix released]
<javier__> ok, I will try :)
<Daskreech> javier__: something like that. :)
<hyper_ch> Daskreech: should I add my problems to that bug report? or rather the one that said it has a fix released?
<Daskreech> hyper_ch: starting it manually works?
<hyper_ch> Daskreech: it did
<Daskreech> upstart bug then?
<javier__> akseya, Daskreech: there is nothing about USB keyboard in BIOS...
<hyper_ch> Daskreech: don't know.... it seems to have tried to start it
<Daskreech> hyper_ch: file a bug and ask in #ubuntu-devel
<akseya> javier__: how about USB Legacy support?
<javier__> akseya: what is that?
<javier__> akseya: i'm in grub2, not legacy
<akseya> legacy support is something like " old suport"
<javier__> ammm
<Daskreech> javier__: This isn't grub this is your BIOS
<javier__> Daskreech: ok, i mistook because I was before with grub-legacy ;P
<Daskreech> it can search for USB Input devices on start up  (And floopy drives etc) that delays how long it takes to be "ready"
<Peace-> !repository | mauri
<ubottu> mauri: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<javier__> Daskreech: and what could I do with that? could I make shorter that time?
<javier__> well, thanks anyway. I don't have more time. Will try again tomorrow
<javier__> thaks!
<teo_> hello, I recently switched off power management service in my KUBUNTU laptop due to a memory leak bug. Does anyone know how can I control screen brightness without power management services? I googled the issue but I could not find any working solutions.
<Lord^Anubis> laptop-mode-tools ?
<Lord^Anubis> there should be a module that can control it for you; what kind of laptop?
<akseya> damn... i forgot about the screen brightness too.. i had to add something on my grub.cfg
<teo_> laptop is HP probook 4710s with Kubuntu. The bug was a memory leak due to battery
<akseya> I formated my notebook and forgot to backup the conf :(
<teo_> I never used laptop-mode-tools before... do you have a good url for tutorial?
<Lord^Anubis> hmm, i'm not too familar with kubuntu, but its always worked for me :/
<Lord^Anubis> ^ laptop-mode-tools
<Lord^Anubis> hmm, so i guess you need an alternate power management service
<Lord^Anubis> hmm, /proc/acpi/video/something/something/LCD/brightness should have your brightness level, but there should be a way to use some other utility like laptop-mode-tools or xbacklight http://linux.die.net/man/1/xbacklight
<Lord^Anubis> teo_: first i'd probably just apt-get install laptop-mode-tools, and turn off that spin down setting for the hard drive
<Lord^Anubis> see how it works?
<teo_> thanks a lot... I will test it.
<Lord^Anubis> and as with new modules, you may need to reboot.... or modprobe laptop-mode-tools
<madd0x> Hello,when im trying to run any exe with wine...nothing happend is open and after 1minute closing automaticly wht can i do or what happening?
<Pici> madd0x: #winehq is your best bet for wine questions.
<BlaXpirit> How come KSnapshot doesn't capture mouse cursor even though the checkbox indicates it should?
<BlaXpirit> bump
<soee> how can i uninstall plasmoid via console ?
<BlaXpirit> plasmapkg -r xxxxxx
<BlaXpirit> soee: [forgot to mention u]
<BlaXpirit> soee: does it work?
<soee> BlaXpirit, no can find, maybe because iv compiled it from source :/
<BlaXpirit> well, i got this from my "plasmoid reinstall sh script": plasmapkg -r name; plasmapkg -i name.zip
<BlaXpirit> There's probably no such thing as "install plasmoid from source" ... I just archive the thing and install it with "plasmapkg -i"
<BlaXpirit> Oh well, I hate to say this, but Shutter is better :(
<linux-beginner-h> are there digikam 2.0 users?
<dant3> hey guys
<linux-beginner-h> I have the problem described in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262212
<ubottu> KDE bug 262212 in Face Detection "Face recognition doesn't work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dant3> I'm using kubuntu for a long time already... but first time I can`t install it... I`m finishing with "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system". I tryed everything that I was found on forums about this, I even tryed cd`s with other distros but they all are having the same problem
<Daskreech> dant3: fsck the system?
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: WHich version of Digikam?
<Daskreech>  oh 2.0 :)
<Daskreech>  MIght check in the #digikam chan?
<dant3> Daskreech: you mean hdd? There is nothing to fsck yet
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: no response from digikam :-)
<Daskreech> dant3: It's not partitioned?
<dant3> Daskreech: yep
<dant3> Daskreech: brand new
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: Patience I suppose
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech:  I have a large image collection and tagging by hand is impossible :-)
<Daskreech> dant3: Assigned a /dev/ file?
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: By which you mean tedious :)
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech:  yes :-)
<dant3> Daskreech: i tryed to search for a /dev/ files for devices but there is nothing reasonable non for hdd, nor for cdrom. So I havent even live system booted, only initramfs with ash
<dant3> Daskreech: maybe it`s not the point but it looks like windows installing well, I'm just started to install it and created a little partition for it
<Daskreech> dant3: ls /dev/sd* gives you what?
<dant3> Daskreech: there is no /dev/sd*
<crushpest> does anybody know what the name of the side on the right side is: http://tinyurl.com/3faydq9
<gomiboy> dant3: maybe your chipset isn't yet supported by the kernel... do you know which chipset is it? Or at least your motherboard model?
<BluesKaj> crushpest, desktop widgets ?
<gomiboy> crushpest: i think it's conky, but it's for gnome
<dant3> gomiboy: Intel(R) H61 Express Chipset Family with Intel pci bridge
<Daskreech> dant3: does it turn up in the BIOS?
<Daskreech> crushpest: conky?
<dant3> gomiboy: I have a gigabyte PA65-UD3-B3 motherboard
<crushpest> k i will look
<dant3> Daskreech: I searched the bios, tryed to switch sata mode from ahci to ide but result is the same. can`t find something else related there
<Daskreech> dant3: does it list the drive as a device in the BIOS?
<dant3> Daskreech: yes, of course, I even able to install windows on this PC
<dant3> Daskreech: witch means cdrom is working, hdd too, it have one little partition since now on (install is about to end)
<Daskreech> dant3: hmm which version of Kubuntu ?
<dant3> Daskreech: I tryed both 10.04 and 11.04 both i386 and amd64, tryed opensuse 11.4 and mageia 1
<dant3> Daskreech: also parted magic witch is a livecd linux system doesn`t boot with same symptoms
<Daskreech> dant3: initramfs ?
<Daskreech> dant3: can you disconnect the drive and see if they boot
<dant3> Daskreech: yep
<dant3> Daskreech: I tryed that too
<Daskreech> and?
<dant3> Daskreech: I'm having a kernel panic after I'm trying to resume booting cause of unable to mount root system
<dant3> Daskreech: I get the same if I will not disconnect the drive and just try to exit from shell to continue booting
<gomiboy> dant3: try to boot with a 11.10 cd: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<dant3> just tryed Sabayon linux 5.4, it`s still the same, but sabayon pleased me to enter device name or shell for shell :)
<dant3> gomiboy: ok
<Daskreech> dant3: hmm
<Daskreech> dant3: I'm going to go with your CD drive is not plugged in properly?
<dant3> it looks like not only new PC is against linux, cause my connection witch is 2mbps is lacking at around 100kbps now
<dant3> so I will have a long time for downloadiing
<dant3> Daskreech: then how is that CD drive readed and installed windows system?
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: do you know... if there is a replacement for digikam where face recognition is working?
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: well I know it uses a libface. Was that installed?
<Daskreech> dant3: What's new on the PC?
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: yes... libface and opencv are both installed
<dant3> Daskreech: everything, from case to hdd
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: face detection works fine... but face recognation does nothing
<dant3> Daskreech: cpu, motherboard, graphical card, hdd, cdrom
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: on the command line I receive the error "QImage::scaled: Image is a null image" which is also described in the bug
<Daskreech> dant3: have You tried a daily?
<dant3> Daskreech: gomiboy just told me to try, I'm downloading it atm
<Daskreech> dant3: you are in Windows now I presume
<dant3> Daskreech: yes, from the PC we are talking about, enjoying kde on windows :P
<BluesKaj> dant3, must be vastly improved for windows ...tried it a few yrs ago , it was brutal
<dant3> BluesKaj: konversation, kopete, kget and amarok works well
<dant3> BluesKaj: at least in a packaged compiled with VS2008
<BluesKaj> ok,  dant3
<dant3> BluesKaj: the only sad thing is that there are no plasma package, it compiles only with mingw iirc, but with mingw there are some problems with amarok
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Daskreech> dant3: :-D
<Daskreech> I've been trying to get KDE-edu on windows on the local schools
<dant3> if I should have a choise between plasma and amarok on windows, I'm choosing amarok :)
<dant3> Daskreech: our schools are using linux mostly from recent time
<Daskreech> dant3: How did that come about?
<dant3> Daskreech: it`s a government program of using opensource software at schools and state agencies
<Daskreech> Which policy is that?
<dant3> Daskreech: there are Alt Linux for school
<Daskreech> sounds good. Would love to get in touch with that Dept :)
<dant3> Daskreech: don`t be so dreamer, I tryed Alt Linux, it`s awfull
<Daskreech> Oh I don't care that much about Alt Linux Ijust wanted to have a contact for someone in favour of a open policy for schools
<dant3> Daskreech: it`s used cause it`s the only distro witch is a local for our country
<Daskreech>  I can work whatever Linux is needed into the policy
<Daskreech> dant3: Well seems there is a simple solution to that problem :)
<dant3> Daskreech: :)
<Daskreech> dant3: Using the built indrivers for the Mobo?
<_dreamy> hi, im having touble finding the update manager .. starting from the start menu
<_dreamy> but my main issue is that id like to reset all the settings ive done ever since i installed "driconf" .. my pc started running alot slower after i installed and changed settings
<Daskreech> _dreamy: uninstall driconf ?
<_dreamy> Daskreech:  yes , and have all the setting ive changed , reset
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get remove driconf --purge
<_dreamy> k ty
<_dreamy_> : The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<_dreamy_> anyone knows this error?
<mahdi> hello
<mahdi> I have Problem with gyachi massenger : this is output in terminal http://pastebin.com/acUCLDiF
<gomiboy> mahdi: so you get "ugly output"? :)
<mahdi> gomiboy ugly ?!
<mahdi> in gyachi receive : could note connect to server . and in terminal this :http://pastebin.com/acUCLDiF
<xadrin> \list
<gomiboy> mahdi: that's what you pasted says: expect ugly output... anyway, that all seems warnings, check you have ttf-dejavu installed, that's all i can say...
<mahdi> gomiboy no ... this package not installed .. wite to install this
<mahdi> wait to install this ...
<Daskreech> _dreamy: try apt-get update
<shane2peru> how can I rsync from wine directory to wine directory?  across lan??  rsync -avuz -e ssh user@domain:/home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/app/ .wine/drive_c/Program Files/app/
<shane2peru> I tried rsync options "user@domain:/home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/app/" ".wine/drive_c/Program Files/app/"  and that didn't work either.
<shane2peru> I threw in a backslash as recommended by another page, and nothing
<shane2peru> I know I have done this before, but can't seem to do it in a pinch
<gomiboy> shane2peru: you mean user@PCNAME(or IP), not user@domain, right?
<shane2peru> gomiboy: right
<shane2peru> life would be easier if Windows wasn't around. :)  I wouldn't have to worry about this Space in the directory name stuff.
<gomiboy> shane2peru: then the command seems fine... what error do you get? Hehe the space isn't a big problem :)
<shane2peru> rsync: link_stat "/home/shane/.wineTW/drive_c/Program" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<shane2peru> rsync: link_stat "/home/shane/.wineTW/drive_c/Program" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<shane2peru> same error, different command, I keep moving the quotes, and changed them to back quote, and added a slash in there nothing seems to work correctlly
<shane2peru> rsync -avuz -e ssh shane@laptop:"/home/shane/.wineTW/drive_c/Program\ Files/The\ Word/Books/" "/home/shane/.wineTW/drive_c/Program Files/The Word/Books/"
<shane2peru> ok, that finally worked
<gomiboy> shane2peru: mmm maybe that happened to me also... use quotes and back slash together, like: "Program\ Files"... there :)
<shane2peru> notice I only used them for the remote host??  odd.
<shane2peru> something funny about remote and local host commands there.
<Daskreech> shane2peru: you can use "" to capture the space
<Daskreech> ah you got it :)
<shane2peru> Daskreech: right, got it, had to play around with it, how would I use that? ""  rsync -options user@pc:/home/user/directory" "name/  /home/user/directory" "name/  ??
<Daskreech> no more like "directory name"
<Daskreech> or if you prefer 'directory name'
<Daskreech> doing directory" "name would just give /home/user/directory across. the name would get dropped
<ssfdre38> would Rsync copy file permissions when its used?
<nfrs> where do I start figuring out why I have no sound with pulseaudio?
<nfrs> using natty
<dant3> Daskreech: ok, I'm writed DVD and will reboot to try it
<nfrs> everything worked fine until I installed the pulse-related packages (as dependency for another package). now neither pulse, nor alsa works. furthermore, the only "audio device" I see is digital, whereas I use analog output
<Daskreech> ssfdre38: If you tell it to
<nfrs> tried #pulseaudio, they said I need to seek help here
<Fang> hey can anybody tell me how i can join quakenet?
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<dant3_> ok, it works now
<dant3_> first time I got same error
<dant3_> but then I went to bios and changes sata mode from ide to ahci
<dant3_> and livecd booted well
<dant3_> althrough slow
<dant3_> thanks for helping
#kubuntu 2011-08-13
<g0th> hi
<g0th> suddenly my audio is not working anymore
<g0th> I don't understand pavucontrol and the kde multimedia settings at all
<g0th> all the names/behaviour there seem totally cryptic to me
<g0th> can someone help out?
<Daskreech> g0th: what happened?
<g0th> I played around because no sound was working in wine
<g0th> and now nothing is working
<g0th> first off: I dont understand how the sound system works
<g0th> there is "multimedia settings" and pavucontrol
<g0th> they do not seem to be the same
<g0th> in pavucontrol there is "playback, recording, output devices, input devices and configuration
<g0th> but to play something I need some output device and I also need to configure it
<g0th> so why are the settings "spread out over three tabs"
<g0th> and all the names are cryptic to me
<g0th> what does "audio adapter" mean in contrast to "internal audio"
<g0th> anyway in output devices I just have dummy device
<g0th> nothing else seems to show up no matter what I change
<g0th> anyone?
<OerHeks> internal audio is onboard soundcard
<g0th> and audio adapter?
<OerHeks> audio adapter is a plugged-in soundcard
<OerHeks> internal
<g0th> what's the difference?
<g0th> isnt it the same?
<OerHeks> so my guess is, you have changed in wine the standard sounddevice
<g0th> onboard is also "plugged-in" somehow
<g0th> I cannot choose a sound device in wine
<g0th> if audio adapter and internal audio is the same, then why do I have more options for internal audio in "configuration"?
<g0th> and why the heck is there a distinction??
<OerHeks> no, those are both differend hardware.
<g0th> I dont understand?
<g0th> I just have one soundcard
<g0th> not two different hardware
<g0th> I do not see by your description what the difference should be between "onboard soundcard" and "plugged-in soundcard"
<OerHeks> if you are sure, then you might have changed analog audio to digital audio ?
<g0th> yes
<OerHeks> ah, oke
<g0th> but I tried changing it back
<g0th> but now I do not get any "hardware devices" anymore
<g0th> just the dummy one
<g0th> but as I said I don't understand this whole obfuscated mess
<g0th> where can I find more information about it?
<g0th> it is already 2:13am here
<g0th> so I plan to be finnished by around 4am
<g0th> now I hit the reset button
<g0th> in phonon-system settings
<g0th> and now I do not even have internal  or audio adapter
<g0th> just "independant devices" or sthg like that
<g0th> you are no help at all :(
<bazhang> g0th, please dont crosspost, as you are getting help here, thanks
<OerHeks> change it in system settings > http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html#sound-soundsystem tab hardware
<g0th> ok
<g0th> it does not look like that for me at all
<g0th> I just have "audio CDs" and "phonon"
<OerHeks> phonon > hardware > internal sound - analog stereo duplex
<g0th> not there anymore
<g0th> I just have "independant" device
<g0th> and nothing under "sound device"
<g0th> maybe I just have to reboot
<g0th> but I hate that
<g0th> reminds me of windows where you simply had to reboot to fix an error
<g0th> if I at least would understand who phonon and pulse work together and what all those names/etc mean
<g0th> I could try to fix it myself
<g0th> as it is I am completely lost
<bazhang> g0th, its very hard to read what you are posting , as you use the enter key so often
<g0th> all right, if you agree to help I will try to use it much less.
<g0th> I write one sentence, impatiently waiting for an answer (which is not comming) so I feel like I have to write more and again nothing happens, so I kind of have the bad tendency to repeat: (writing-enter-waiting shortly), sorry
<g0th> I already spent more than 15 minutes here without any useful help, that's why I tried #ubuntu...
<bazhang> g0th, answers dont always come instantly
<g0th> that's why you switch the channel
<bazhang> g0th, asking for the general description of PHONON and audio devices is not very specific either
<g0th> so what should I do?
<bazhang> ask a question with a ton more details
<g0th> since I dont understand how they work one of my first questions was where I could find more information about it
<g0th> I already gave all the information basically (tons of info)
<bazhang> g0th, yes, but it's impossible to read as it's spread over several screens, not all of it relevant
<bazhang> g0th, and the channel helpers are the same in several channels, so quickly crossposting elsewhere is meeting the same supporters
<g0th> Phonon -> device preference -> there is only "Dummy Output", Phonon -> Audio Hardware Setup -> Hardware -> there is only "Independent devices", Phonon -> Audio Hardware Setup -> Device Configuration -> there is nothing, Phonon -> Backend is set to vlc
<bazhang> try setting the backend to something else
<g0th> I dont want to but for the purpose to comply with your instructions I will
<g0th> it didn't change anything
<OerHeks> 'backend' is set on Gstreamer, on my machine
<g0th> pavucontrol -> Output devices -> there is just a "dummy output" listed, pavucontrol -> configuration -> there is "audio adapter" (what's that?) and "internal audio" (what's that?), in audio adapter I can select basically analog stereo/mono and digital stereo (IEC958), in internal audio I can select a lot more "analog" variants and under digital it says hdmi out
<g0th> I set it to vlc because gstreamer is bloated
<g0th> vlc is probably the best of the three backends
<bazhang> so you won't try what works?
<g0th> I tried all three, nothing changed, ie. nothing works
<OerHeks> I never heard of VLC as a backend .. still learning, i guess
<g0th> I feel like I have to reboot
<g0th> now I already spent like 40 minutes here and I don't one one bit more information than before, I am exactly where I was at the beginning
<g0th> can I try a different channel maybe?
<g0th> I feel like I know more than you, so I dont see how you can help me
<g0th> so much about "help"
<g0th> that's exactly why I switched channel
<Daskreech> g0th: Hey
<Daskreech> sorry got called away
<bazhang> g0th, that impatience wont get quicker answers
<Daskreech> You have pulseaudio installed?
<g0th> impatience? 50 minutes?
<g0th> yes
<g0th> I did the following: killall pulseaudio, then ran pulseaudio again, now suddenly everything works again
<g0th> so somehow "pulseaudio" got into a state of "no recovery"
<Daskreech> sounds like a Pulseaudio device with configurations for it specifically
<g0th> can you explain to me what "audio adapter" and "internal audio" means?
<Daskreech> internal audio is Pulse I think. It's a kinda generic repreesntation of onboard sound
<g0th> as far as I know I have exactly one soundcard, or does the fact that I see "internal audio" and "audio adapter" mean that I have two?
<szal> g0th: 'lspci -k' to pastebin please
<g0th> http://pastebin.com/cNMLduX4
<Daskreech> Audio adapter is a device specific set of drivers. It can have much less or much more than the generic internal audio depending on how much implementation has gone to the interface as well as the driver for that device
<Daskreech> It's the same card just two different ways of looking at it
<g0th> ok
<Daskreech> You are probably safer using internal audio
<g0th> why?
<Daskreech> For most cards the combination of UI and driver implementation means you will probably get less utility than the cross the board generic implementation
<g0th> can I quickly reboot the desktop? I will be back in 1 minute.
<Daskreech> g0th: Just log out and back in
<Daskreech> ok
<g0th> re
<g0th> under "phonon->Audio Hardware setup->hardware" I can select either audio adapter or internal audio, so you say I should change this to internal audio?
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> I have a reproducable bug
<g0th> audio hardware -> internal audio -> profile -> switch to digital -> apply -> switch back and audio is not working anymore
<g0th> brb (reboot desktop again)
<g0th> re
<Daskreech> Do you have a digital output?
<g0th> so some settings can just be undone by killing pulseaudio, logout and login again. If I eg. just kill pulsaudio (and start it again) the configuration menu looks different (but still works somehow)
<g0th> yes
<Daskreech> One of the other things that I find is setting priority. If you do it for a whole classs it normally works
<g0th> it is my only audio out that is connected at the moment
<Daskreech> Like demoting the audio device
<Daskreech> ok
<g0th> strangely I still hear audio even if the soundcard is set to analog stereo
<g0th> and everything seems to completely fail if I set it to digital (as said the only way to recover from that is to kill pulseaudio, logout, login)
<g0th> now what do I need to do if I want to have 5.1 surround or dts or thx or any of those things?
<g0th> hmm in fact any change of the settings seems to be irreversable, i.e. I cannot set it back to default without killing everything and restarting everything again
<Daskreech> That you might have to ask in #phonon or #pulseaudio :)
<Daskreech> I've never been that big into sound
 * Daskreech only recently got speakers and headphones
<g0th> well my original problem was that audio was not working in a game from wine and somehow it seemed as if wine selected my microphone as audio output device
<g0th> so my guess was that wine somehow uses pulseaudio and something with pulseaudio is wrong
<g0th> then I opened the settings for pulseaudio (pavucontrol) and tried out digital, then as I mentioned I cannot just turn it back, I found out that I have to kill pulseaudio, logout, login
<g0th> now I am back at the beginning, no working audio in wine
<g0th> maybe it works if I unplug the microphone, then there is no chance that wine will even see it
<bazhang> wine?
<g0th> but i need the microphone quite often and each time I unplug it I have to move the whole table/computer around to unplug the cable behind, so that would really be a biiig nuissance
<bazhang> that s the culprit then. first mention I've seen of wine
<g0th> I mentioned it at the beginning
<bazhang> ...
<g0th> but the issues I had later on are bugs of phonon/pulse not of wine
<bazhang> bug link?
<g0th> also wine did not cause the non-working of the audio
<g0th> it was me trying out the "digital" settings
<Daskreech> bazhang: I think g0th was trying to get sound in Wine and killed sound everywhere else
<Daskreech> Though I don't know if wine had sound at that point
<bazhang> Daskreech, wine is definitely the culprit
<g0th> I just explained above what I did
<g0th> no it is not
<g0th> I have a reproducable bug
<bazhang> ok
<g0th> (which is completely unrelated to wine)
<g0th> (and which explains the problems I had, not the real "reason" behind them though)
<bazhang> seen this issues tons of time, wine related, but I guess your case is different
<bazhang> -s
<g0th> ok, mr. tell me this: I reboot the computer, never touch wine, audio is WORKING, I go to pavucontrol settings and select digital, then I select the original settings -> now the audio is NOT WORKING
<g0th> so how is "wine" the culprit of that?
<g0th> hmm, or did I wrongly interpret that as sarcasm but it was meant honestly
<g0th> in that case I am sorry
<bazhang> not sarcasm.
<bazhang> I dont do that in support channels.
<g0th> sorry
<bazhang> np
<g0th> do you have experience with these wine issues?
<g0th> it is kind of a different problem from what I had before but I still dont have sound in winecfg
<bazhang> had sound fail when in conjunction with wine, personally, and as supporter seen people have the issue, so yeah
<bazhang> which game(s)
<g0th> portal 2
<g0th> I also have SC2 installed, there I delesected some dll, lemme chec
<g0th> mmdevapi is disabled
<bazhang> not checked the appdb lately not sure of issues related to those, ratings, etc
<g0th> what I can tell you is that wine gives me the following message:
<g0th> err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find '{PCM,Line} Playback Volume' element
<g0th> err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find '{PCM,Line} Playback Volume' element
<bazhang> fallout2 totally wrecked my sound though
<g0th> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on C-Media USB Headphone Set  , disabling mixer
<FloodBotK1> g0th: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0th> huh, already for 3 lines?
<ys_> heh
<bazhang> alsamixer pcm set to mute?
<bazhang> seven, but yeah
<g0th> oeh, alsamixer pcm is not set to mute
<g0th> what "seven"?
<ys_> probably means seven lines
<g0th> it was three lines
<bazhang> ok
<g0th> anyway, could you read what I pasted above? (should be three lines)
<bazhang> sure; really the best answers for wine issues is #winehq though
<g0th> in case not: http://pastebin.com/PP7A8GuS <- from this it seems as ig wine tries to use my mic as audio mixer/output
<g0th> ah ok
<ys_> hmm, this is the first time I've used quassel.  Not all that shabby...
<g0th> I just thought it was a pulse thing
<bazhang> I'll websearch nonetheless if you are going to be around
<g0th> at my timezone it is 3:15
<ys_> not sure if I'm fond of kde4 yet, though...
<g0th> so I think I should go to sleep, at least I recovered my normal "audio" :-)
<g0th> thanks a lot for the effort/help
<ys_> hrm, no offense, but I'm thinking I'll try xfce next...
<bazhang> seems like this might be similar
<ys_> definitely not gnome3, just seems ungodly
<bazhang> ys_, there's #xubuntu if you need help support with that
<ys_> sorry, just checking out quassel, never heard of this client before
<ys_> trying kde right now
<ys_> once kde 3.5 went away, I went to gnome2 for a while, but that's less of an option now...
<ys_> I generally try to troubleshoot things myself until I get entirely stuck, but thanks, if I need it I'll look at #xubuntu
<ys_> what would you say are your favorite aspects of kde4?
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> bit offtopic for here, perhaps try the -offtopic channels
<ys_> is it?
<ys_> sorry.
<ys_> off of the channel name, I assumed it was general kubuntu discussion
<bazhang> no big deal, this is the support channel; #kubuntu , #ubuntu , and #xubuntu all have -offtopic channels for opinions, etc
<ys_> thanks
<ys_> just went where the program wanted to take me when I launched it, haha.
<ys_> been using xchat for the most part
<bazhang> quassel is nice, you can use it regardless if its gnome kde4, xubuntu or whatever
<ys_> yeah, I use ktorrent a lot on my gnome2 boxes
<ys_> well, if I need anything I'll catch you guys later.  battery is about dead, and the LUGNuts group I'm at is winding down now.
<naught101> my touchpad isn't being recognised at all. Anyone know how I would find out if it's a hardware or software problem?
<akSeya> hi folks :)
<akSeya> i have just installed kubuntu on my notebook, well the FN key with the brightness keys does not work. I found out that I must add "acpi_osi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor" to my grub.cfg  on the line started with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT . The problem is, i don't have this line on my grub.cfg. What can I do?
<pablo> Maybe you should write it by yourself
<frogonwheels> akSeya: make sure you have the correct instructions for grub vs grub2
<frogonwheels> akSeya: ah. presumably if you have a grub.cfg you're in grub2
<frogonwheels> akSeya: ahhhh.. the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT is in /etc/default/grub
<szal> akSeya, frogonwheels: indeed, that is in /etc/default/grub -> add that value there, then run 'sudo update-grub'
<selvakumaran> does kubuntu has anything like s/w center as ubuntu?
<bonifal> Hello .I still use Ubuntu 8.04.How could I get an old version of Flash player for it,since the new versions on the Adobe site will not work.Any idea?
<rww> You can't, because 8.04 Desktop packages are no longer supported or maintained
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bonifal> But how could I know,which Adobe Flash Player version is best fitted for Ubuntu 8.04?And then could not I find this version somewhere on the net?
<bonifal> thanks RWW...
<hood> Cannot find demux plugin for MRL "fifo:/home/hood/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t".
<hood> ??
<hood> ??
<LINKSWORD2> Hey ya'll. I've got a rather big issue going on with Amarok.
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck: If you're available, I'd like to confer with you on this issue.
<LINKSWORD2> When I click on a song file to play, I get the "bouncing" icon for Amarok next to the mouse cursor, and then I get message on screen that the application has crashed.
<DarthFrog> Try running Amarok from the command line and see if any error messages are reported back there.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not familiar with how to do that.... :/
<DarthFrog> Press Alt-F2, type "konsole".  In that terminal window that pops up, type "amarok".
<LINKSWORD2> I've decided I like Linux - especially Kubuntu - quite a lot. But as for as Linux in general is concerned, I'm a n00b....
<DarthFrog> We all were once. :-)
<LINKSWORD2> DarthFrog: I need to Pastebin the results.
<LINKSWORD2> And I hope you can make sense of them.... :\
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LINKSWORD2> DarthFrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664750/
<DarthFrog> Hmm, that's above my pay grade.  I can't help you, sorry.
<LINKSWORD2> .... You get paid for this?
<DarthFrog> Yeah, I'll send you your bill in the morning. :-)
<DarthFrog> It's justa  saying.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm so broke, I can't pay attention.....
<DarthFrog> I know that situation all too well.
<LINKSWORD2> Know anyone that can help me figure that out???
<DarthFrog> You could try this.  Type all of this between the quotes on one line in the konsole terminal: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".  That'll bring your system completely up to date and perhaps will remedy your problem.
<DarthFrog> You're in the right place to get the help you need.  You'll want to ask again when there's more folks active here.
<LINKSWORD2> We shall see... :P
<LINKSWORD2> 0 new, 0 upgraded, 0 removed.
<LINKSWORD2> So, that didn't help...
<DarthFrog> You're up to date then.
<LINKSWORD2> Should I remove Amarok and see if re-installing it helps?
<DarthFrog> Give it a shot.  Try waving a dead chicken at it, too.  That's an old folk remedy for computer glitches. :-)
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
<LINKSWORD2> DarthFrog: Is there an audio player in particular that you use / like?
<DarthFrog> I really like Amarok.
<LINKSWORD2> Yep. Me too.
<LINKSWORD2> I'd wondered if you might be using something different.
<LINKSWORD2> That's why I asked.
<DarthFrog> You can try Banshee or Rhythmbox.
<DarthFrog> I think JuK is another one.
<DarthFrog> !juk
<DarthFrog> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<DarthFrog> I used to use XMMS.
<LINKSWORD2> I'MMA KILL THIS THING!!!!
<LINKSWORD2> DarthFrog: I'm going to have to shutdown, probably come back when more active people are on.
<LINKSWORD2> Probably get collaborative help, rather than from one person in the middle of the night.
<baffone85> hello
<LINKSWORD2> 'Ello mate.
 * LINKSWORD2 slaps self.
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, baffone85.
<baffone85> i have a problem with software gerix, i can't unistall it, why?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with that software.
<baffone85> ok thank's
<LINKSWORD2> I'd do my best to help you, but I'd rather not try, without some kind of experience with that program.
<baffone85> okok
<LINKSWORD2> I wish you luck.
<LINKSWORD2> Good night.
<giantpune> hi, i have just purchased a new hard drive and installed it in my computer.  it is one of these 4069-sector-size HDDs.  and not matter what i do, i cant get (k)ubuntu to format it and create a partition without then showing the error about a misaligned partition.  does anybody have any experience with these things?
<alvin> giantpune: I have, on FreeBSD. Doesn't the drive lie to the OS about the sector size?
<giantpune> they say its supposed to, but the ubuntu disk utility seems to know the difference
<giantpune> i finally figured it out.  if i use gparted and tell it to leave 1 MB of free space before the partition, the partition utility dont complain about the alignment
<alvin> Yes, that is the trick
<alvin> A pity. I wish the drives would just say: I'm a 4k sectors. No Windows XP or older and be done with it.
<alvin> I expect it will be like that in a few years.
<giantpune> would be nice if they just put a button in the disk utility when you create a partition "align to sector boundries" or something like that.  why wolud it let you create a partition and then wait until its done it to complain about it?
<alvin> That's a good idea. I wouldn't know if there is a reason not to implement something like that.
<alvin> ah, the partition software wouldn't know about sector boundaries of course. It's the lying disks. You'd have to have a database of hard disks to know that.
<giantpune> so how does it know to complain about it after the partition is created?
<alvin> There are 2TB disks with real 512, and with fake. Partitioner can't know the difference
<alvin> Hmm, true
<giantpune> seems like it could perform the exact same check before it does the formatting
<NathanaelG> hi all
<NathanaelG> anyone using kubuntu 11.4 and opera?
<OutOfControl> Hi all
<u19809> hi all, I have trouble with my networkmanager who things my cable is unplugged and refuses to setup my wired lan
<u19809> running ifup does work if I put eth0 in my interfaces file
<bazhang> !crosspost | u19809
<ubottu> u19809: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<u19809> bazhang : sorry about that but I do not know if networkmanager is KDE related or not
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<cher> Hm. I have problems setting up multiple monitors. I tried on 4 different machines. A Turion X2 Ultra 64 laptop with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, a Llano A8-3850, a Zbox with Fusion and another PC with Fusion. The problem always is the same: Only clone works. Right of is not accepted. On the Turion, it used to work with Kubuntu 9.04.
<cher> Can anyone point me to a kubuntu documentation on multiple monitors?
<cher> I'm using the proprietary ATI driver btw..
<diasflec> hello
<diasflec> I need a little help. I'm using Kubuntu 10 and want to install flash player, divx and xvid
<diasflec> I downloaded the files but have no idea how to install them
<diasflec> any advice?
<cher> diasflec: What is the file extension of the files?
<BluesKaj> diasflec,open a terminal and install kubuntu-restricted-extras , instead
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<diasflec> the files were tar.gz b ut I hve uncompressed them
<BluesKaj> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<diasflec> BlueKaj - I have no idea what you said :)
<cher> diasflec: Do what BluesKaj said :)
<diasflec> sudu?
<BluesKaj> diasflec, are you familar with package managers ?
<diasflec> not at all I installed Linux today for the 1st time
<diasflec> never used it before
<BluesKaj> which linux distro arte you using , diasflec ?
<BluesKaj> are
<diasflec> Kubuntu 10.4 lts I believe
<diasflec> er 10.04 lts
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> se the Blue "k" on the lrft , that called the kicker , it's basically the path to all the installed applications , similar to the start button in windows
<BluesKaj> see
<diasflec> up
<diasflec> Yup
<BluesKaj> click on it  , apps> system>package manager ,
<diasflec> I see the Software Manager but i dont have a package manager
<diasflec> software manager is essentially add/remove progs
<diasflec> is this what you are looking for?
<diasflec> or rather whay we are looking for?
<diasflec> ;)
<BluesKaj> same thing
<diasflec> k
<diasflec> Tge thig is that it builds me a predefined list of programs
<diasflec> how can I point it to my download folder to read the files I have already downloaded
<diasflec> tge thig = the thing
<diasflec> (new keyboard)
<BluesKaj> the package manager has repository servers out on the internet that contain many other apps that can be installed on your pc . so type or copy and paste kubuntu-restricted-extras in the searchbar , then click on it an choose install, when it's listed
<diasflec> ok
<BluesKaj> diasflec, the programs you downloaded happen to be already bundled in the restricted extras package , if youll check the info post above ...just delete the downloaded apps to trash
<diasflec> brb baby crying
<cher> How do I find out which proprietary ATI driver and which version kubuntu installed for me?
<BluesKaj> cher, look in the package manager for ati installed packages
<cher> Thanks. is there also a faster way? I.e. a command line?
<BluesKaj> it's not purist but it works... apt-cache policy ati ? , maybe
<cher> Neither works. It seems the proprietary ATI driver is not provided as package, only the wrapper.
<cher> The wrapper package that I found is xserver-xorg-video-ati.
<BluesKaj> cher, do you have an additional drivers app in kmenu>apps>system?
<cher> Ah hold on I now found something: fglrx-amdcccle
<cher> Yes I have, and I want to find out what's going wrong. w/o additional / proprietary driver, multiple monitors work but gfx are awfully slow. w/ additonal driver, gfx are fast, but multiple monitors don't work.
<cher> And looking at the version info of that, I get 2:8.840-0ubuntu4 which is not very helpful. I want to know if it is the 11.7 driver from AMD or not.
<BluesKaj> so you obviously already checked out the sttings in system settings >display&monitor
<cher> Oh definitely I did. What happens is that only clone works.
<cher> And I want to check if I have the latest catalyst driver, or if an upgrade might help.
<cher> I also have a problem with my Llano, it says "unsupported hardware" in a semi-transparent window that I can't get rid of.
<cher> But the clone issue is on all 4 PCs: Turion laptop, two Fusions and a Llano.
<cher> How would I find out which files are part of a specific pkg?
<BluesKaj> KRandR?
<cher> Yep.
<cher> Maybe I need to run amdcccle instead. I'll give that a try.
<BluesKaj> cher, I have very little experience with ati , that was a while back before I discovered nvidia
<cher> I found my solution at least for the Fusions. When I run sudo amdcccle, I can properly configure multiple monitors.
<cher> Plus I have the impression that when kubuntu installs amdcccle, it installs old crap from 2009.
<BluesKaj> I don't mind older apps/drivers as long as they work
<diasflec> bluekaj - thanks for the help, I have 'daddy duties' to attend to, but I will likely pop by again later
<diasflec> thnks again
<BluesKaj> diasflec, ok , cool ...little ones come first :)
<maiqiang> is there anyone who can give me some help with adding an additional language?
<cher> The problem is that the old driver does not work properly with Llano :D
<maiqiang> i've gone through the steps to add simplified chinese (my default language is english) and chosen ibus as an input method.  i've added pinyin as an input method in ibus.  but when i open a new document in libreoffice and try and type pinyin (after pressing ctrl+space) it is still only typing english.  if i right click the ibus icon it shows chinese pinyin as being chosen and the input method on, but still i can only type in english.  any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, the only thing I can suggest is , system settings >inptu devices>keyboard>ayouts>configure layouts >add ...is this part of the procedure you tried already ?
<BluesKaj> input
<maiqiang> BluesKaj, thanks for the suggestion.  i  don't want to change the keyboard layout.  before i switched to kubuntu 11.04 i was using ubuntu maverick.  all i had to day to toggle back and forth between chinese and english was type ctrl+spacebar.  right now, doing that does nothing
<cher> How do I tell kubuntu in grub to not start X / kdm during startup?
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, I thought you could setup a switch layouts on that page
<BluesKaj> cher, do you want to start X / kdm manually ?
<cher> I want to not start it at all.
<cher> Maybe manually later, depends.
<maiqiang> BluesKaj, maybe i'm misunderstanding you.  i understand layouts to mean the map of the keyboard, i.e. where each letter is?  is that correct?
<BluesKaj> choose the kernel in grub and click the  "e" key to edit , but I dunno which line
<maiqiang> BluesKaj, also, i just noticed that quassel (which i'm using now) i am able to switch by turning the input method on and off after right clicking the ibus icon.  but in libreoffice i am not able to turn it on.  maybe the problem is in libreoffice
<cher> Oh sh*t. Obviously kubuntu installed itself in a way that I cannot access grub. It boots right away without letting me control anything.
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, this is beyond my experience ..I'll have to defer to someone who has more knowledge ...whoever that may be :)
<BluesKaj> cher, hold the shift key down right after the bis scrn to load grub
<BluesKaj> bios
<cher> okay I'll try, that sounds like a good hint :)
<maiqiang> BluesKaj, thanks just the same.  i posted the question in the forums almost a month ago, but never received any replies
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, what about the chinese chats , have you asked there ?
<BluesKaj> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<maiqiang> BluesKaj, not yet, but that is a good idea.  thanks!
<cher> Tried three times, doesn't work.
<maiqiang> ubottu, got that, thanks
<ubottu> maiqiang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cher> I think I'll change the distribution. Kubuntu is giving me too much head-ache, and it is not transparent and not intuitive enough.
<BluesKaj> hold the shift key down , don't just press it for a sec
<cher> I held it down...
<BluesKaj> I don't think changing distros is gonna help with multiple  monitors on ati graphics , cher
<cher> The problem is not only the multiple monitors stuff. I got it working, but it used the old driver. I tried to update the driver, and now X crashes in a way that the console is inaccessible, too.
<cher> Because of this upstart crap and the bogus grub installation, I can't recover the machine without booting a live distro, mounting the ssd and then fixing the stuff.
<BluesKaj> and wait til the bios scrn drops , then hold theshift key down , not before
<cher> But this should not be necessary. Exactly this admin stuff is what the runlevels of Init V were designed for, and upstart stole them from me.
<BluesKaj> one can still runb scripts in the runlevels and init if you want , upstart can be disabled I'bve heard , but not sure how
<cher> Well, it's too late :)
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I move widgets in the main kde panel?
<g0th> e.g. the taks manager, I want it to be in the middle
<BluesKaj> g0th, click on the cashew on the right side of the panel to open it than drag the taskbar to the middle and hold it there for a few secs and the spacewill appear then release the mouse ,move the cursor above tha panel and click
<kazutoshi> good morning
<BluesKaj> hi kazutoshi
<kazutoshi> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2011/08/cientistas-apresentam-robo-que-aprende-pensa-e-age-sozinho.html
<linux-beginner-h> are there digikam users here? I have spend hours and hours to get this application working... but face recognation does not work!
<g0th> BluesKaj: thanks
<kazutoshi> artificial intelligence is higher than i think
<BluesKaj> !ot | kazutoshi
<ubottu> kazutoshi: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kazutoshi> japanese gots to build a system that learn, think and make anything alone
<kazutoshi> ok sorry
<BluesKaj> g0th,np
<BluesKaj> bbl
<raevin> anyone know how to block AIM contacts in Kopete?  I can't seem to find a way to do it and don't know if I'm overlooking something
<Migue-Chan> hi there
<eMyller> hi, Migue-Chan
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> i am updating to kde 4.7 though backports, the update process has hungup or i see no progress after 74%, shall i end this process and use "dpkg --reconfigure -a" or is there any other alternate?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, apt-get update and upgrade first, then dist-upgrade , dpkg --configure -a should work to stop the frozen packages
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<systemclient> is there a nice too which shows me how long my webpage loads?
 * mendred has gone fishing: Gone away for now
 * mendred is back.
 * systemclient found firebug
<kazutoshi> what channel to brazilian user
<rww> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kazutoshi> thanks a lot
<systemclient> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<linux-beginner-h> I have a question to tagging in digikam... when I configure picasa to save tags into file... can digikam read this?
<tog000> hello everyone, i'm having a strange problem: all mi terminal windows are going "black", i can tell there is content because there are scrollbars, but the window is black
<tog000> same thing happens when running xterm
<tog000> i recently upgraded to kde 4.7
<kazutoshi> i need a complete gcc manual of ubuntu in portuguese but i was banned of ubuntu br
<kazutoshi> the cambridge gcc book cost 30000 $ and i dont have it
<kazutoshi> maybe 150$?
<kazutoshi> there are a lot of ubuntu users in brazil, but and if you translate a complete guide of gcc to ubuntu maybe is a good deal
<kazutoshi> maybe translatiion is a good deal to ubuntu comunity i need that
<esmirlin> hey guys i'm having some problems, kubuntu (kde) doesn't work very fluent on my machine... like if it was too heavy, i'm using an Acer with catalyst video card and 4G RAM... is that normal? (i'm have the 32bits version installed)
<kazutoshi> ubuntu get money with books so i need a gcc complete guide to ubuntu
<kazutoshi> it must be in portuguese
<kazutoshi> my english is not good and i dont wanna give up ubuntu
<OerHeks> GCC manual portugese is not a free download somewhere, kazutoshi
<kazutoshi> i dont wanna free manual i could pay 150$
<OerHeks> as this has nothing to do with Kubuntu, please ask in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<kazutoshi> free manual doesnt have what i need, i need to learn program in gcc but 13000$ is too much
<kazutoshi> i could buy a house in brazil with 13000$
<RonaldJ> What is the best program for Twitter under Kubuntu?
<OerHeks> RonaldJ, i use tweetdeck plugin in chromium. else there is Qwit and Twitux
<yofel> RonaldJ: there's choqok too which I use for identi.ca - but 'best' is hard to say
<RonaldJ> OerHeks yofel I'm going to try chromium
<RonaldJ> Thanks
<OerHeks> i think that is the best one, but i keep my mind open for a better programm.
<linux-beginner-h> why is there an official release announcement for face recognition... if this does not work in digikam?=
<RonaldJ> OerHeks It would be nice to have messages on nthe desktop when I have a Direct Message or a metion of new post in a list I follow. Twitter in Chromium can not do that...
<esmirlin> hey guys i'm having some problems, kubuntu (kde) doesn't work very fluent on my machine... like if it was too heavy, i'm using an Acer with catalyst video card and 4G RAM... is that normal? (i'm have the 32bits version installed)
<OerHeks> RonaldJ, yes it can, just checked it > http://picpaste.com/pics/twitter-iik1Nsiv.1313270021.png
<OerHeks> click om ' twitter>  ' and select Direct messages
<RonaldJ> Do you get a message on your desktop when you receive a new mention?
<RonaldJ> or dm
<OerHeks> ah notification .. no
<OerHeks> that is because twitter is in a browser, not standalone app
<anderson> hello
<OerHeks> hi anderson
<anderson> hi what's up OerHeks
<erikdecker> hey does anyone have the source code for kde 4 kickoff app launcher
<vio>  if i use the live cd on a mac, will i be able to access the mac partition and delete files etc?
<OerHeks> anderson, just trying to help and understand Kubuntu, this is the official support channel :-)
<OerHeks> erikdecker, kickstart i asume ?
<erikdecker> i believe so
<erikdecker> its the thing in the bottom left corner
<erikdecker> i think thats the short name
<anderson> yeah short name
<OerHeks> it should be in the repository's, enable source code in softwaresources ?
<erikdecker> thought so
<erikdecker> how specifically could i do that
<OerHeks> open Kpackagekit, and select any deb-src
<erikdecker> ok i added the conocail source
<vio> if i use the live cd on a mac, will i be able to access the mac partition and delete files etc?
<erikdecker> yes
<erikdecker> vio i believe so
<erikdecker> i can access my windows partition for kubuntu
<vio> thanks, it should be in /dev/hda or something?  ya but not sure about mac bootcamp or whatever
<vio> if that would bar access to it
<erikdecker> yep
<vio> ?
<vio> sry, dont know what you mean, thx for help tho btw
<erikdecker> ok so by the way i cant find the kickoff source
<vio> hmm
<erikdecker> (vio)  well if you go into Dolphin and it shows you harddrives and partitions on the left side
<vio> ah ok thx.  i know that.  just wanted to double check if that partition would be accessible in the live cd for sure
<erikdecker> oh live cd. i still dont see why not
<Ludere> Good day
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: Still noone in #digikam talking to you?
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: yes... told me that I should wait unti the next update will come
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: will take some time... too much time :-)
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: but there are also dk2 users... where this feature is working fine...
<Daskreech> erikdecker: It's on the KDE code repos
<erikdecker> were is that
<Daskreech> erikdecker: The Git repository
<erikdecker> what is the url
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: You could pull the source :)
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: sure...
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: There is probably a dk2 ppa
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: I will try another ppa package first... and then I try to compile git
<Daskreech> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/13c4705bdf785389695e7e62001cace72b77467a/show/plasma/desktop/applets/kickoff
<Daskreech> erikdecker: ^^
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: I have a low internet connection... seems that I need to many dev tools and headers.. which are currently not installed...
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: Oh yeah. I wasn't really putting that as a first choice.
<Daskreech> a PPA would be better as a first choice
<Daskreech> though I do know quite a number of people who just have the PPA as too slow. Pretty much live on Git. 2 days old is just waaaay old
<erikdecker> ok
<Daskreech> erikdecker: enjoy
<yesitisjustme> hello anyone used ntop?
<Daskreech> yesitisjustme: like network top?
<Daskreech>  I've heard of it :)
<yesitisjustme> i think it suppose to measure bandwidth usage but i never used it before
<Daskreech> yesitisjustme: try it then :)
<yesitisjustme> is cause i need a usage monitor that could monitor for 1 month
<yesitisjustme> and if i don't wich one does it i will have to keep downloading till i find one
<Daskreech> munin ?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey, Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi
<yesitisjustme> does anyone use any thing like netmeter but for linux
<LINKSWORD2> Perhaps. What is netmeter, exactly?
<yesitisjustme> netmeter tells you how much bandwidth you used like example if your internet has a cap you want to make sure you don't pass it
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... I've got an idea. Be right back,.
<LINKSWORD2> Got one for you, yesitisjustme
<LINKSWORD2> http://alternativeto.net/software/netmeter/?platform=linux
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: Mind if I PM?
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: guess not
<LINKSWORD2> I've got a rather odd problem...
<LINKSWORD2> I've attempted to open a music file and have previously set Amarok as the default audio player.
<LINKSWORD2> When I open any audio file, Amarok crashes.
<LINKSWORD2> When I run Amarok through the Konsole terminal, I get these results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664750
<OerHeks> LINKSWORD2, happened here too, 2 days ago, i had to remove ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/* to resolve this
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, OerHeks. And thanks - Now how do I remove that? :P
<yesitisjustme> LINKSWORD2 but i don't think it shows the alternatives
<OerHeks> i just removed it with Dolphin, logged out an logged back in, and rescan my music
<LINKSWORD2> Perhaps the better question, OerHeks, is - "How do I find that to remove it?"
<OerHeks> in Dolphin, first enable hidden files
<OerHeks> the . before kde means hidden
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: in ~/.kde/share/apps
<OerHeks> amarok folder it is not protected, afaik
<Daskreech> it is protected. Just not from you :)
<LINKSWORD2> I have my Root directory open, and I can't think of how to get to the file.
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry. I'm having a brain-dead day. :P
<OerHeks> LINKSWORD2, the .kde folder is in your home
<LINKSWORD2> It's not showing up in my Home folders.
<LINKSWORD2> Neither in Home, nor in the sub-folders.
<OerHeks> that is odd, did you enable hidden files ? from the menu or alt + .
<LINKSWORD2> From the menu.
<OerHeks> then i am clueless :(
<LINKSWORD2> Oer, I just tried the Alt + . method, and I've got access to more files.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm checking to find the .kde folder.
<OerHeks> just above libreoffice :-)
<Daskreech> OerHeks: You assume that he has the same programs as you :)
<LINKSWORD2> OerHeks: That would depend on the idea that you and I would have the exact same applications installed, and therefore the same hidden files.
<OerHeks> LINKSWORD2, yes, if you are using Kubuntu now, it should be there.
<OerHeks> or are you pointing to Libreoffice ?
<skreech_> OerHeks: That it's above libreoffice. There are too many things that have to be the same for that to hold true :)
<OerHeks> my bad. not everybody uses Libreoffice.
<skreech_> OerHeks: It's not Libreoffice. It's all the things in between KD and LI
<skreech_> any programs he's run in between there will put in more directories so it will bump libreoffice over one more
<skreech_> or you may have more programs so libreoffice would be one back
<OerHeks> oke, but now .kde should be visible.
<Daskreech> Plus he has to have the same screen resolution as you. Or there is more/less directories in a single line
<Daskreech> Should be :)
<OerHeks> i don't like this solution removing the amarok folder, however i could not find any solution. i was glad removal and rescan worked.
<LINKSWORD2> I need to do a system restart.
<Daskreech> OerHeks: tried just renaming the directory
<OerHeks> Daskreech, that is a elegant solution, i'll remember that.
<Daskreech> hi LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> Yep. I'm back.
<LINKSWORD2> And the problem remains to be the same....
<LINKSWORD2> I removed the file, restarted my system, and attempted to open an audio file...
<LINKSWORD2> And got the same results as last time.
<Daskreech> Do you have a ~/.config/ibus directory?
<LINKSWORD2> Let me look.
<volty> kubuntu 11.04,  kchmviewer version 5.3, QTextBrowser-based widget (since KHTMLPart-based does not work because of missing ms-its protocol handling). The problem is that the font is too small, trying to zoom increases only the size of headers but not of the body of the text.  any idea / hint how can I fix this ?
<volty> (not on all chm files, though)
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: I have a .config file, but not ibus
#kubuntu 2011-08-14
<LINKSWORD2> Grr....
<corinth> I think my package manager is broken - fresh install. Any help?
<ArchangelSe7en> what makes you think it's broken ?
<ArchangelSe7en> sorry , b0rked
<corinth> Right, b0rked.
<corinth> Well, I can install any packages, or download any packages.
<ArchangelSe7en> define "can't" , does it return any error messages ?
<corinth> Yep. http://pastebin.com/wksXDZeV
<ArchangelSe7en> sec
<ArchangelSe7en> hm .. I've seen that issue like a gazillion times , I cant be of help sorry
<corinth> Yikes. Thanks, anyway.
<ArchangelSe7en> though I suggest checking that ISO for defects
<ArchangelSe7en> yw
<corinth> I actually used Wubi.
<ArchangelSe7en> Wubi? yuck
<ArchangelSe7en> that explains it
<corinth> No it doesn't. :-P
<ArchangelSe7en> never been of fan of it frankly
<corinth> Hate if you want, but I have multiple Wubi installs on office machiens that work beautifully
<corinth> *machines
<ArchangelSe7en> this one doesnt seem perfect though :P
<yofel> corinth: run 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages' and try again
<ArchangelSe7en> an "actual" install is suggested
<ArchangelSe7en> or try yofel 's suggestion :P
<yofel> stuff in /var/lib/apt/lists is generated by apt-get update, so removing them is ok
<yofel> I've forgotten though why apt errors out there
<corinth> yofel: I did that, now I'm doing an apt-get update. Doesn't look good. I'll post the output to a pastebin in a moment.
<corinth> yorfel: http://pastebin.com/qejuQE2J
<carlos1201> ?
<SIR_Taco> hello
<yofel> corinth: @_@ - never seen that yet. as for the last one run 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* '
<corinth> I know, it's a pickle of a problem. Heh.
<corinth> Ok. I did that. Still the same problem.
<corinth> Is there a way to reconfigure the package mangager, like with dpkg or something? Or am I talking nonsense? >_>
<yofel> corinth: can you try a different mirror?
<corinth> I've already tried that. I switched from the US mirror to the main.
<yofel> and this isn't a dpkg problem, but apt somehow can't download the lists right and they seem to end up corrupt
<carlos1201> alguno habla español?
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<carlos1201> grax por el consejo
<SIR_Taco> yofel: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=6&ved=0CDsQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D406481&rct=j&q=fixing%20corrupt%20apt&ei=1iZHTtOcB5OCsgLd-bHeBQ&usg=AFQjCNFtxZWTjAjX7AG9Ii62OEmHNb4SIg&cad=rja
<rww> o_o
<SIR_Taco> if your apt database (on your system) is corrupted, that should fix it
<corinth> SIR_Taco: Could you give me a rundown of it? That site seems to be blocked on my network.
<yofel> SIR_Taco: I'm not sure if that'll help with http://pastebin.com/qejuQE2J
<SIR_Taco> ah, sorry came in late in the coverstation it seems.... no that wouldn't solve that problem
<SIR_Taco> but you have tar, bzip and md5sum installed?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu on an HP Pavilion laptop.
<LINKSWORD2> Somebody mind walking through it with me?
<LINKSWORD2> Anybody???
<draik> Bueller?
<LINKSWORD2> Who the heck is Bueller?
<bazhang> !details | LINKSWORD2
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LINKSWORD2> I've put the CD for Kubuntu 10.10 into the disc drive for this HP Pavilion dv1000 I'm working on, and it seems to load up. Then the disc drive slows down and the screen comes up with Process 232: GLib-Warning: Unknown User ID.
<bazhang> LINKSWORD2, md5 the iso yet? burn at very low speed and do the disk integrity check?
<LINKSWORD2> I know the disk works because I've used it to install on this system I'm running right now, an ancient Compaq Presario desktop.
<bazhang> then try some bootoptions, or use the alternate installer
<bazhang> !bootoptions > LINKSWORD2
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2, please see my private message
<bazhang> !alternate | LINKSWORD2
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm....
<LINKSWORD2> Are the language packs necessary?
<bazhang> necessary for what?
<LINKSWORD2> Or can I prevent them from installing?
<LINKSWORD2> I would hope that most people in the USA know English.... Especially my friend I'm installing this for.
<LINKSWORD2> Would I be able to prevent Kubuntu from installing additional and unnecessary language packs?
<bazhang> dont see how that relates to your initial problem
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: If your friend knows enough english to get to the package manager then the language packs are not needed
<LINKSWORD2> We both natively speak English. xD
<LINKSWORD2> FINALLY!!!
<bazhang> ?
<draik> You both finally speak English?
<LINKSWORD2> ... /me ignores draik's comment.
<bazhang> LINKSWORD2, did you have any actual other support questions?
<LINKSWORD2> Finally got to where I can get Kubuntu installed.
<LINKSWORD2> I may have questions about wireless connectivity, in about an hour.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: kk
<LINKSWORD2> Wow. It seems my connection dropped....
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a way I can test a system's speed in Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> and I'm back baby
<LINKSWORD2> ... You were gone?
<LINKSWORD2> We shoulda celebrated while you were away. :P
<doublem9> hi
<doublem9> anyone know why after my laptop goes to sleep, the FN key brightness stops working?
<draik> doublem9: Best guess would be that it didn't recover from sleep mode.
<draik> doublem9: I used to have screen issues with sleep/hibernate on my laptop. It wouldn't recover so I'd have to restart my laptop.
<doublem9> yeah..thats what im doing now
<draik> Maybe related. *shrug*
<doublem9> im liking this kubuntu distro
<draik> :D
<ubuntu> testing
<ubuntu> hi, is kubuntu+1 support in here or ubuntu+1
<Unit193> ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> thx
<nerd9000> hey all...
<nerd9000> anyone awake?
<BlaXpirit> damn, wireless doesn't seem to work on my laptop... what should i do? there's really no information around the internet.
<nerd9000> anyone awake?
<tdn> What does this error mean: http://i.imgur.com/kS0DS.png ? I did not remove any hardware from the system.
<nerd9000> did you disable your sound card?
<nerd9000> accidentally?
<BlaXpirit> wireless doesn't seem to work on my laptop... what should i do? there's really no information around the internet.
<nerd9000> there's plenty of info online
<naftilos76> hello, i need to know whether it is doable to connect an external wifi adapter on a laptop and disable the internal one
<naftilos76> i am on Kubuntu 11.04 KDE 4.7
<naftilos76> anyone?
<mehdi__> #postgreslql-fr
<test> bonjour,   quelqu' un ?
<BlaXpirit> come on, please someone help me with wireless :(
<BlaXpirit> i tried installing a windows driver
<test> aie aie !  en anglais ?
<BlaXpirit> i tried installing proprietary driver, it sez "error, see /var/log/jockey.log"
<BlaXpirit> please look what jockey.log contains: http://pastebin.com/Dt3KHpQ3
<well_laid_lawn> BlaXpirit: that says the module is blacklisted so it won't start
<well_laid_lawn> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<well_laid_lawn>  To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<tdn> nerno
<tdn> What does this error mean: http://i.imgur.com/kS0DS.png ? I did not remove any hardware from the system nor disable anything.
<Machtin> tdn: seen that a couple of times here.. didn't affect anything though
<Machtin> so, if your sound does what it's supposed to do: I would ignore it
<tdn> Machtin, what to answer to the dialog box?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I've got really dark tooltips & notifications coming up. How can I fix that?
<resmo> hi
<cedric_> bonjour à tous.
<lcb> bonjour
<lcb> i mean, good day
<ashwin> kwin is crashing for fullscreen for many apps.Do i need to disable any effects to avoid this?
<ionite> how do i make rekonq run java plugins?
<math050> hello?
<ionite> hi. i got this error Applet not loaded properply. please reload page. it's from rekonq when i tried to load this website https://pib.uob.com.sg/PIBLogin/appmanager/Login/Public
<BluesKaj> ionite, chromium gives the same error but it loads anyway
<ionite> BluesKaj: i dont get u?
<ionite> BluesKaj: it loads but i cannot input in the fields for my login?
<BluesKaj> dunno, must be not loading java properly
<contrast> Greets, everyone. Suspend recently stopped working on my laptop. Could someone point me in the direction of how to troubleshoot? (I've already confirmed it's not due to a kernel upgrade.)
<BluesKaj> something wrong with the site, maybe ....or javaplugins ..firefox also gives the rerror, ionite
<ionite> BluesKaj: so what should i do?
<ionite> BluesKaj: when i'm using Xp. it doesnt give this error
<ionite> BluesKaj: i mean IE
<contrast> ionite: I don't get any errors on the page in Firefox... Do you have sun-java6-plugin installed?
<BluesKaj> ionite, install the java-icedtea plugin
<ionite> sorry i got DC
<ionite> BluesKaj: what's ur last msg?
<contrast> ionite: Try installing the icedtea-plugin package.
<ionite> contrast: do i have to uninstall JDK?
<contrast> Anyone know how I might get suspend working on my laptop again? It mysteriously stopped working (goes to a black screen with blinking cursor and blinking caps lock light on the keyboard) ~a week ago.
<BluesKaj> ionite, install the java-icedtea plugin
<BluesKaj> he keeps leaving ...
<dreamy_> my pc shuts down in the midle of kuntu 10.04 network install, does anyone knows why?
<dreamy_> and when i installed kubuntu 9.10 it had alot of bugs
<BluesKaj> dreamy_, those are older versions ..why not install a newer one like 11.04
<dreamy_> BluesKaj: you think it could be bugs?
<dreamy_> BluesKaj: well, 11.04 will run a bit slow
<BluesKaj> dreamy_, older pc?
<dreamy_> yes
<dreamy_> BluesKaj:  i was worried about my mermory but i did the MemTest and it was ok
<BluesKaj> how much memory
<dreamy_> 768
<dreamy_> 512 plus 256
<contrast> dreamy_: Have you tried installing from the alternate CD?
<dreamy_> contrast: i might try the iso..
<BluesKaj> 768 is just adequate but it could run ok .. but as contrast says you'll probly need to use the alternate install
<dreamy_> bb in a bit
<dreamy_> ok
<contrast> good luck
<contrast> BluesKaj: Any ideas about my suspend issue?
<BluesKaj> contrast, no sorry , my experience with latops and linux is rather limited since my laptop is with my daughter temproarily
<contrast> No worries-- I think this is the first time you didn't have a working solution for me. ;)
<dant3> hey guys. I'm installed kubuntu on my new computer yesterday, but only today I noted I don`t have sound working. Sound card identified, I can see it in alsamixer and phonon settings, but then I try to use it phonon says there is an error
<dant3> lspci says I have 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<Guest65776> ciao a tutti
<alien> Hi everyone, can anyone help with dual screen issues i'm having with kubuntu? Basically I need help to extend my screen from my laptop to a second screen
<Guest52426> ping
<markit> hi, I want set a config file so that widgets are locked by default, but even locking/unlocking can't see any change in any of the .kde config file, or a "lock" relevant intem in them. Any idea?
<markit> in short, where is that value stored?
<tomasz373> hello, i've got a problem with skype and my camera ¨cif single chip¨. Webcam works perfectly with Cheese, but there is a black screen in test's window in Skype. My sistem is Kubuntu 10.10. Thank you for any help!
<tsimpson> markit: in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc looks like it wants "immutability=2"
<markit> tsimpson: yes, I've found the immutability value, probably it's read only at login and wrote at logout
<markit> that's why never changed changing value
<markit> wondering where the KDE config system is documented, I do really need it to setup ltsp server
<markit> and have reasonable defaults for users (schools students)
<markit> until now is a trial and error
<markit> with find . -mmin -1 to find the last modified file
<markit> and a diff to previous saved files
<markit> not really good
<tsimpson> I don't think it's really documented anywhere, but #kde is a better place to ask
<markit> tsimpson: really =2 is lock, =1 is unlock
<corinth> Hey all. My package manager is broken. I could use some help fixing it.
<markit> wondering what else values it can take
<tsimpson> markit: it's probably some enumeration
<markit> usually is a true/false thing
<tsimpson> the only way I know of to look, is to look in the source code
<markit> :)
<markit> probably is some hundred of files with no clue to what look for
<tomasz373> I have solved my problem, I don't need help anymore ;)
<corinth> Also, after adjusting my monitor resolution, the panel won't stretch beyond the 1280 pixel mark :-(
<markit> hope I can put in /etc/kde4 to have a global config, let's try
<markit> wow, works :)
<markit> corinth: do you mean that you enter the config of the panel and was not able to dragi it to max width of the screen?
<markit> corinth: if you select "maximize panel"?
<markit> btw, "maximize" is not working as expected... if you change resolution it does not adapt
<markit> tsimpson: by the way do you know where (and if is possible) configure what K menu items are shown for logout? I don't want "change user" or hybernato or so on
<markit> also I would like to remove the possibility of create/change activities
<markit> is too confusing for the children's level (or better, for the teacher's level...)
<tsimpson> hmm, I'm not sure if/where that's configured
<tsimpson> I've never had to bother messing with it ;)
<szal> hmm..  is it just me, or is the kerning of the Ubuntu font a tad bit illogical?
<szal> if you have that font in your IRC client, see e.g. this word concatenation -> ent-Tumbleweed-ifiziert <- notice how the first dash kerns into the t, but the u doesn't kern into the T
<holocaust84> Evenin' all ... Sorry if this has been asked a billion times, total linux noobie here :) ...I've got two 1tb samsung sata hard drives but kubuntu is only picking up one (the one it's installed on), the other doesn't show up.
<szal> internal/external?  formatted?  even connected?
<holocaust84> Internal, formatted ext4 and of course connected lol
<holocaust84> Problem solved, friend helped via PM.  I can see what you mean about the font btw, Szal.
<corinth> markit: Sorry, I stepped away. Yes, you're correct.
<corinth> Hey all. My package manager is broken. I could use some help fixing it. Also, after adjusting my monitor resolution, the panel won't stretch beyond the 1280 pixel mark :-(
<corinth> Hey all. My package manager is broken. I could use some help fixing it. Also, after adjusting my monitor resolution, the panel won't stretch beyond the 1280 pixel mark :-(
<szal> can't have been important then ;)
<holocaust84> Hmmm, trying to install skype 2.2 beta via wget, downloaded fine, then getting "no file exists" when typing "sudo dpkg -i skype-*.deb
<holocaust84> sudo apt-get -f install" ...I'm guessing I'm being dumb? :p
<Daskreech> holocaust84: ls *deb gets you what?
<holocaust84> sudo dpkg -i getskype*
<holocaust84> encounters errors
<holocaust84> (Reading database ... 119159 files and directories currently installed.)
<holocaust84> Unpacking skype (from getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64) ...
<holocaust84> Setting up skype (2.2.0.35-1) ...
<holocaust84> Errors were encountered while processing:
<holocaust84>  getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<FloodBotK1> holocaust84: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holocaust84> ah, forgot pastebin
<Daskreech> holocaust84: It doesn't have a .deb file name?
<holocaust84> Daskreech: sudo dpkg -i getskype* worked, but it said encountered errors... when I checked in the GUI menu it was installed, runs fine, very strange :)
<Daskreech> holocaust84: sounds like it
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all!
<LINKSWORD2> :P I just successfully converted one of my friends to using Kubuntu....
<LINKSWORD2> Goodbye, nasty Windows....
<Daskreech> \o/
<LINKSWORD2> Now we get to see just how much he likes shifting gears...
<szal> shifting gears?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes. In reference to shifting between Windows, and Kubuntu.
<markit> LINKSWORD2: is the "long term conversion" that is often a problem... already tomorrow they will call you because some programs does not work (i.e. sync with cell phones, of update TomTom navigator...)
<markit> so be prepared :)
<LINKSWORD2> markit: Not a problem. He doesn't have a TomTom nav, and only a basic cell phone....
<LINKSWORD2> Facebook. Music player, occasional DVD.
<markit> iTunes? :)
<LINKSWORD2> Nope. Cheap USB MP3 player.
<LINKSWORD2> Besides... Amarok supports iPods. lol
<szal> out of curiosity..  those that are on KDE 4.7 _and_ either Oneiric or using the ttf-ubuntu-font-family package from Oneiric -- does KDE use the correct font strength, i.e. Regular and not Medium?
<szal> when font is set to Ubuntu Regular, that is
<markit> LINKSWORD2: I've the feeling he did not owned a PC also, lol
<LINKSWORD2> It appears to work properly for me, szal
<LINKSWORD2> Oh yes, markit, he owns a PC.
<LINKSWORD2> A markedly old one, but a PC, nonetheless....
<markit> kde 4.7... am I the only one that misses a lot the "back" vertical bar on K menu? breadcrumbs is really good but should have been ADDED, not be insteado of the left back bar
<LINKSWORD2> Blasted connection....
<LINKSWORD2> Blasted connection....
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway... markit: Alt + Left Arrow does wonders for the "Back" function.
<LINKSWORD2> I do miss the back button, but not by much.
<markit> LINKSWORD2: you have to leave the mouse and find on the keyboard, so bad
<markit> LINKSWORD2: wondering what usability idea they had
<LINKSWORD2> I find that things are getting too GUI-oriented.
<szal> LINKSWORD2: are you on Oneiric?
<markit> LINKSWORD2: true, but in any case you should have a good GUI :)
<LINKSWORD2> Kubuntu 11.10.
<szal> LINKSWORD2: ok
<LINKSWORD2> I have a hard time keeping up with the release names, but I do keep my system up to date.
<k0s> hi all
<flakon> hi all
<szal> LINKSWORD2: I just installed ttf-ubuntu-font-family from Oneiric on my other machine where I have KDE 4.7.0 installed..  shows the same behaviour, using Medium instead of Regular
<LINKSWORD2> Odd.
<szal> LINKSWORD2: you see that when you compare the menu font in KDE and Gtk apps
<LINKSWORD2> Either your systems are glitching, or mine is, yet mine is providing the normal result....
<flakon> hi people
<szal> LINKSWORD2: http://h5.abload.de/img/20110815_ffoxkonsolegkl2.png <- see here the difference between the Firefox menu and the Konsole menu
<LINKSWORD2> Konsole's menu texts appear to be slightly bolder...
<szal> LINKSWORD2: imho that's a bit more than slightly
<LINKSWORD2> But for all we know, it could be an effect applied to the top active window.
<szal> I can give you my word that it isn't, and if it were, I wouldn't know what effect that would be
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi, I am trying to compile something and gcc says the following... "/usr/include/gnu/stubs.h:7:27: fatal error: gnu/stubs-32.h: No such file or directory"... what is that and where can I find it?
<draik> MalfermitaKodo: What are you trying to compile?
<MalfermitaKodo> sbagen *admits*
<soee> hi
<MalfermitaKodo> but since that is in /usr/include, it should not matter, should it?
<soee> someone once aksed obout slow KDE 4.7 hight cpu usage by xorg, is he here :? :)
<MalfermitaKodo> how can I find out which package provides a specific file?
<draik> MalfermitaKodo: dpkg --info <packageName>
<MalfermitaKodo> ...
<draik> MalfermitaKodo: dpkg --contents <packageName>
<MalfermitaKodo> I will not check every freaking package...
<MalfermitaKodo> ah
<MalfermitaKodo> ty
<MalfermitaKodo> wait... this still requires a specific package
<MalfermitaKodo> won't do
<draik> MalfermitaKodo: dpkg -L <packageName>
<draik> That may be best if you want to see the list of files provided by the installed package.
<draik> dpkg -L apache
<MalfermitaKodo> ...
<MalfermitaKodo> I do not KNOW which package provided the library
<soee> yofel, here ?
<MalfermitaKodo> but it must be a kubuntu software as I have not compiled anything yet
<draik> Don't know need to know the exact package name, as you can look for something that should have installed it.
<draik> What file are you trying to find?
<MalfermitaKodo> ...
<MalfermitaKodo> I am trying to find which package provides stubs-32.h
<MalfermitaKodo> as that is what a compile complained about
<yofel> MalfermitaKodo: libc6-dev-i386 (I used apt-file to find it)
<yofel> soee: sleepy, but yes
<MalfermitaKodo> ty
<MalfermitaKodo> ah, thank you very much for the help for next time
<draik> Yup. I came up with glibc-devel, but yeah, what yofel provided is what you want.
<soee> yofel, when editing decoration settings under option to group windows, there is option to Turn on animation - what exactly is it for ?
<yofel> soee: I can't say I have any cpu peaks here with 4.7 and nvidia. Does disabling compositing change something?
<yofel> hm, looking
<soee> yofel, if i turn it off all works smooth
<yofel> then it's either a driver issue or kwin
<soee> also if i change decoration to something other than oxygen all works fine
<soee> but i like oxygen so i had to turn off this option
<soee> and all works similiar like on 4.6.5
<yofel> no idea what the animations setting is about though
<soee> ;]
<MalfermitaKodo> gah... now the workaround requires a 32 bit version of certain other shared libs...
<yofel> if you open 'oxygen-settings' there's a bunch of animations that can be used, maybe it's a simple setting for thme
<yofel> *them
<soee> yofel, they are all ON here and works fien even if this option i mentioned is turned off
<MalfermitaKodo> aaaah, just had to delte the -m32 flag
<yofel> then I'm clueless (without looking at the code which I'm too tired for now) :/
#kubuntu 2012-08-06
<joh6nn> i'm trying to use X remotely (xdmcp, not ssh -X forwarding), and it doesn't seem to be working
<joh6nn> i've tried a handful of how-tos, all of which said basically the same thing: enable xdmcp in kdmrc, and edit the xinit/xserverrc to allow listening for tcp
<joh6nn> which i've done.  and restarted the X server
<joh6nn> on both the local and remote machine
<joh6nn> but whenever i ssh into the remote machine, and try DISPLAY=hostname.local:0.0 xterm, it gets displayed on the remote machine, rather than on the local one
<Walzmyn> WTF is wrong with LibreOffice's recent
<Walzmyn> oops
<killown> any kubuntu developer here https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304249 ???
<ubottu> KDE bug 304249 in aurorae "Long delay when moving window through title bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<killown> somebody here have this problem http://i.imgur.com/hgXb1.jpg dolphin panel at left doesnt resize the icons
<jdrs> Is it safe to run a windows program using wine that is in a windows partition?
<jdrs> I mean, just mounting the partition then run the program directly from there.
<russ__> hello
<danny> hello was wondering if someone could help me chance open gl to the default on warcraft three i found this web site and under running slow its telling me to swicth ithttp://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126 so tell me if u understand what the site wants me to do
<zhouitpro> ls
<disse> hey guys
<disse> I thought, the nepomuk bug with processor usage have been solved since kde 4.8.2 ....
<disse> to use my processor again I first had to enter killall akonadi_agent_launcher; killall akonadi_nepomuk_feeder; killall akonadi_maildispatcher_agent; killall akonadi_mailfilter_agent; killall akonadi_archivemail_agent a few times
<disse> any reasons except deactivating neopmuk or akonadi?
<zhouitpro_> Hello
<danny> hello i am new to kubuntu just swicthed from using windows / ubuntu duel to now only ubuntu but decided to go with the kubuntu spin and i am loving it the only thing i miss is being able to hold ctrl alt t and getting the terminal to pop up is there a way i can make it do that again like it did in ubuntu ?
<danny> i found out how to change it was farely easy thanks :D
<onetwo> hey guys
<onetwo> need help, can someone help me run league of legends in my kubuntu 12.03?
<onetwo> 12.04 pls
<onetwo> anyone here?
<lordievader> Good morning
<itatitat> ey people, im web developer, but until now I worked with windows, now IM thinking of course to change to linux. I was thinking to install by VirtualBox, but just now I discovered the app Wubi and look great
<itatitat> Will I have any problem with Wubi?, is limited?, or is like if I install in VirtualBOx?
<mydogsnameisrudy> also look at dual boot option itatitat
<itatitat> jummmm, but that wubi is a limited version?.....or I'll be able to do everything?
<mydogsnameisrudy> im not a fan of wubi but cant go by that ,   use what works for you i guess
<Peace-> itatitat: i would install
<itatitat> ok
<Peace-> itatitat: you can use that crap called wubi or virtualbox
<Peace-> but you could get always some problems
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;)
<Peace-> some says that it works fine
<Peace-> btw
<Peace-> i just know how to do the installation keeping windows
<Peace-> so..
<itatitat> yes is that...I want to install linux but keeping windows...
<mydogsnameisrudy> itatitat:  you running windows 7?
<itatitat> yes
<Peace-> itatitat: you can do it
<itatitat> really?
<Peace-> itatitat: sure
<Peace-> i have
<mydogsnameisrudy> i have triple boot going on my laptop
<mydogsnameisrudy> but i never use windows anymore at all..
<itatitat> I guess
<mydogsnameisrudy> itatitat:  first check to see how many partitions your hd has
<itatitat> one
<mydogsnameisrudy> then look into dual boot
<itatitat> 1 hd
<itatitat> ok
<Peace-> itatitat: i have /windows partition , then i have /home that where users can save files etc config that is huge 100 gb , then i have / that is the root of linux that is 20 gb  then i have 2gb of swap = like ram but on the hard disk
<mydogsnameisrudy> have you burned a livecd to try it out itatitat
<itatitat> yes, but I dont want to try it, I want to use usually
<mydogsnameisrudy> it runs ok on your system then i take it
<itatitat> yes, but if I save files?....
<itatitat> or I install software...
<Peace-> itatitat: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/06/plasma-desktoprZ1946.png
<Peace-> itatitat: first you need alwasy to test linux on your machine
<Peace-> itatitat: so livecd is the best
<Peace-> itatitat: then if everything works just install it
<itatitat> but keeping windows?
<Peace-> you can fix some little problems like wifi or audio after
<Peace-> itatitat: look at my screen
<itatitat> ok, cool
<Peace-> itatitat: there is a partition called windows ...
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> itatitat: then when you have installed , you will get a menu where you can choose to boot windows or linux
<Peace-> itatitat: that is called grub2 windows
<Peace-> itatitat: that is called grub2 window
<Peace-> heheh
<itatitat> jumm......cool.....
<itatitat> And I can modify partitions withot break my windows?....strange....
<Peace-> itatitat: well...
<Peace-> itatitat: you need to resize the partition
<Peace-> itatitat: that is not everytime safe
<mydogsnameisrudy> backup data everytime
<itatitat> ok
<Peace-> itatitat: so you need to be sure your data are saved on a external hd , and you need cd backup of windows , just in case
<Peace-> itatitat: i will do a defregmantation of the hd
<Peace-> itatitat: i installed kubuntu on this pavillion with xp
<Peace-> and xp runs correctly
<darthanubis> acer does not sleep but freezes with external monitor attached
<Peace-> darthanubis: bug on the video card driver
<mydogsnameisrudy> itatitat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot  something to read first
<Peace-> itatitat: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_new_2/grub2-dual-boot-in-grub2.png
<itatitat> ok thanks!; very usefull
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning mydogsnameisrudy
<BluesKaj> think I have a dying graphics card or the driver doesn't load properly .. freezing with wavy lines , unable to use KB or mouse , requires a hard reboot
<BluesKaj> 2nd time in 2 days
<mydogsnameisrudy> desktop?
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<BluesKaj> yeah , desktop...it's our HTC
<Peace-> BluesKaj: video card?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: nvidia?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, , yeah Geforce 7600GT it was used when I bought it 4yrs ago , for really good price so I'm not upset.
<BluesKaj> seems ok right now, tho
<Mamarok> hydron: please ask your question in here
<mydogsnameisrudy> try to remove and reseat BluesKaj?
<Mamarok> hydron: type your question here and stop sending me private messages, last warning!
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, not yet . it could be a failing dvi>hdmi cable or connection ...the pc is tucked away under the TV and component stand on the floor behind the speaker system , so it's  a bit od a chore to inspect atm ... guess if it fails again I'll have get off my butt and start moving stuff around :(
<mydogsnameisrudy> could be dust bunnys too ;)
<BluesKaj> just cleaned it out in may during our spring cleaning
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah cool
<BluesKaj> , but one never knows
<BluesKaj> gremlins are everywhere
<BluesKaj> Hey Mamarok :)
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj :)
<Peace-> hi Mamarok
<Peace-> BluesKaj: try to disable blur effect if you have it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: you know systemsettigns desktop effect => blur
<BluesKaj> Peace-, why /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i read that effects makes nvidia card crazy
<BluesKaj> never had effects probs before with this card , it's a PCIe with 256 RAM..some blurry effects shouldn't affect it's performance at all
<Peace-> as you wish BluesKaj
<Peace-> :)
<BluesKaj> ok , switched over to 12.04 on the main HDD , so far no freezing probs ..when I clicked on restart on the 12.10 test-drive , the screen froze again
<mydogsnameisrudy> differnt driver then?
<BluesKaj> don't think this is a HW prob
<BluesKaj> no same driver . 302.17
<Kvaks> When a KDE application crashes, I get a "report bug" dialog. Does this work for most people? It always tells me that I have to install addictional packages, which I try to, but it  always fails somehow.
<BluesKaj> Kvaks, yes that's the vicious cycle ,,had that one a while back ...if it crashed for you it probly did for many others and the chances are that the bug has already been reported
<Kvaks> Perhaps, but I'm not sure that's the right attitude to bug reporting. If everyone thinks that, no one would report it. :-)
<BluesKaj> Kvaks, well, if the dialog that does the reporting crashes , then you can always report it by other means
<Kvaks> It doesn't crash, it just seems to fail to get additional packages it needs (which it tries do download). I was just wondering if this is a common problem or if it's just me.
<BluesKaj> Kvaks, I had a similar problem on kde 4.8.4  upgraded kde and it disappeared
<Kvaks> A'ight, thanks. I was planning to upgrade to 4.9 anyway, so I'll see if that works.
<Ali1> Fatal error:cannot open disk drive Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Ali1> Is any one know about this error i am getting while installing Linux 13.37
<Ali1> Fatal error:cannot open disk drive Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Ali1> Is any one can assist me with this error
<BluesKaj> hmm, trying to recreate the freeze problem , but no such luck ...seems random , but I think it's linked to startup and shutdown
<jdrs_> a
<Moort> hi all
<BluesKaj> hi Moort
<regisg> I have a problem with nepomuk ...
<regisg> There isn't starts & label in dolphin anymore
<regisg> stars
<regisg> In system setting everythinfgs seems ok
<regisg> linking files to activity doesn't work too
<regisg> Using kubuntu for years & I have always found a way to solve problems by myself, but here, I can't find the solution...
<regisg> Does anyone have an idea ? thanks.
<BluesKaj> regisg, is akonadi running ?
<regisg> yes, akonadi is running
<regisg> In the akonadi control panel is system settings, I have added nepomuk tag ressouce It seems ok ( green / ready )
<regisg> I have restarted dolphin.. still no tags, no stars
<regisg> I have the same problem on my computer & my laptop
<BluesKaj> regisg, view>panels>places dialog
<regisg> BluesKaj, places menu already checked & visible
<regisg> BluesKaj, stars & tags were in the info panel ... are they now in places ??
<regisg> ??
<BluesKaj> regisg, I haven't used stars  , I usually just add to places in the panel
<regisg> I have to quit... thanks for your help !
<gnagno> hello all
<gnagno> I just installed kde over my ubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, now the fonts in tools like eclipse are so messed up... can someone please help me?
<BluesKaj> gnagno, kmenu>computer>systemsettings>application apperance.fonts
<gnagno> BluesKaj, I did it of course....
<BluesKaj> gnagno, did you check GTKAppearance there as well ?
<gnagno> this is what I have: http://i48.tinypic.com/hrwin5.png
<gnagno> BluesKaj, yes... I checked all of those menus
<BluesKaj> ok , you probly need to run update and upgrade to bring in the fonts required , maybe even kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> gnagno,^
<gnagno> I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gnagno> BluesKaj,  uhm... still the same
<BluesKaj> have you updated and upgraded?
<gnagno> yes
<BluesKaj> gnagno, and dist-upgrade as well , just to be sure all packages are up to date  , gnagno`
<gnagno> BluesKaj, I will dist-upgrade now
<gnagno> ok... everything is up to date
<BluesKaj> gnagno, sometimes a logout/login  as well as closing and relaunching the affected apps
<vince> hello there ! I'm running kubuntu, but it seems there is no stable version in repository for GCC4.7, am I wrong ?? http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=gcc-4.7&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<gnagno> BluesKaj, I restarted the computer many times....
<BluesKaj> gnagno, restarting after the latest changes is the one that counts , not any previous reboots
<gnagno> thank you BluesKaj I will try it
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gglitch> Hi all. Kubuntu 12.04 question: why is Dolphin telling me my trash can is full? Not only have I emptied it, I have also checked in the Dolphin trashcan settings to make sure the maximum trash size box is unchecked.
<gglitch> I have experienced this with previous Kubuntu versions as well, though I don't recall which.
<lordievader> Hello
<DarthFrog> gglitch: You might have triggered a bug.
<gani> gglitch: install BleachBIT from muon and try running it.... it removes all the junk files and makes memory free....
<gnagno> can someone help me to solve this problem please? http://i48.tinypic.com/hrwin5.png it appeared after installing kubuntu-desktop in my clean ubuntu
<c2tarun> I want to setup a chat server on LAN, I am following tutorials on net for OPENFIRE. I installed openfire from wget http://download.igniterealtime.org/openfire/openfire_3.7.1_all.deb location. but I am not seeing anything on localhost:9090
<c2tarun> can anyone please help?^^
<Phoenixz> On kubuntu 12.04, I have my clock on 12 hour format, I want 24 hours.. How do I do this? There is no setting in the "Digital clock settings", system settings > locale > date & time shows format HH:MM:SS, and there is no 12:24 option anywhere to find :(
<lordievader> Phoenixz: Go to "System Settings" -> Locale -> Date & Time
<lordievader> c2tarun: Do you have the openfire server running?
<c2tarun> lordievader: how can I check that?
<c2tarun> lordievader: I tried with sudo service openfire start but I am not getting any output
<lordievader> c2tarun: I don't know openfire myself, but it will probably be something like: sudo service openfire start
<lordievader> Hmm..
<c2tarun> lordievader: can you tell me how to check all the open ports, I might be trying on wrong port
<lordievader> c2tarun: Here we have a guide: http://ubuntu-for-humans.blogspot.nl/2009/11/install-openfire-on-ubuntu.html
<c2tarun> lordievader: I was following that only
<c2tarun> but I couldn't open anything at localhost:9090
<lordievader> c2tarun: You have followed all the steps?
<c2tarun> yes
<lordievader> c2tarun: Have you rebooted?
<c2tarun> lordievader: ohh.. :(
<c2tarun> sorry
<lordievader> c2tarun: Wait.
<c2tarun> ya
<lordievader> c2tarun: Maybe running "sudo /etc/init.d/openfire start" is easier.
<c2tarun> no luck. on running sudo /etc/init.d/openfire start I am not even getting any output messag like start or something like that
<c2tarun> I have an apache2 server running. can that be a problem?
<lordievader> c2tarun: It shouldn't be, run on different ports, does "ps aux|grep openfire" return anything?
<c2tarun> lordievader: yes I got this:     tarun     4302  0.0  0.0   9376   924 pts/1    S+   21:40   0:00 grep --color=auto openfire
<lordievader> c2tarun: Ok, so it is not running.
<c2tarun> how did you figure that out?
<lordievader> c2tarun: Guess you should try a reboot, then run the "ps ..." command again and see if it is running.
<lordievader> c2tarun: Because there is no process running with the name openfire.
<c2tarun> hmm... I ran ps -A | grep openfire and got nothing
<lordievader> c2tarun: "ps aux" lists all of the running processes, grep searches through that list.
 * c2tarun rebooting
<c2tarun> lordievader: ps aux lists all running processes, and I got an output. What am I missing here :(
<lordievader> c2tarun: You got the grep process back, if you run "ps aux|grep [o]penfire" it shouldn't return anything.
<c2tarun> sorry I am not getting :( you said ps aux lists all RUNNING processes, and I got openfire in return. (I understand grep command) doesn't that mean openfire is running.
<c2tarun> lordievader: ^^
<lordievader> c2tarun: You got this as a result right: lordievader: yes I got this:     tarun     4302  0.0  0.0   9376   924 pts/1    S+   21:40   0:00 grep --color=auto openfire
<c2tarun> yes
<lordievader> c2tarun: Grep found here the process "grep --color=auto openfire", in otherwords grep found itself looking for openfire because openfire was its argument. Do you understand it this way?
<c2tarun> lordievader: gotcha :) thanks I am rebooting
<lordievader> c2tarun: That is why it is a good idea to have the first character of grep's argument between brackets.
<lordievader> c2tarun: That is why it is a good idea to have the first character of grep's argument between brackets.
<c2tarun> lordievader: I rebooted, but same problem. and I mislooked ur URL for installing openfire.
<c2tarun> I actually followed this method: http://library.linode.com/communications/xmpp/openfire/ubuntu-10.04-lucid
<lordievader> c2tarun: Still no dice on localhost:9090?
<c2tarun> lordievader: nope, I am still not able to see openfire running.
<c2tarun> should I follow the other method?
<lordievader> c2tarun: It is also not running? Else it could be a firewall.
<c2tarun> lordievader: hmm... files are at places like /etc/openfire I think it may be firewall. do you know how to add openfire to ignore list of firewall?
<c2tarun> or something like that?
<lordievader> c2tarun: Is it running though? I use gufw, it's quite simple and straightforward.
<c2tarun> lordievader: what is running? firewall?
<lordievader> c2tarun: No the openfire thing.
<c2tarun> nope its still not running :(
<c2tarun> lordievader: I think my firewall is running I ran sudo iptables -L and I got this output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132780/
<lordievader> c2tarun: Then you should first fix that.
<lordievader> c2tarun: Try this guide on installing it: http://ubuntu-for-humans.blogspot.nl/2009/11/install-openfire-on-ubuntu.html
<c2tarun> lordievader: I should first uninstall my openfire first. I am using sudo apt-get remove --purge openfire.
<c2tarun> should this work?
<lordievader> c2tarun: If it is installed through apt-get or with a .deb yes.
<c2tarun> I installed it via deb using dpkg -i openfire.deb
<lordievader> c2tarun: Apt-get should be able to handle that, so your command should work.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey phoenix_firebrd, how are you?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: hi, i am fine, how are you?
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Tired, but furthermore good :)
<c2tarun> lordievader: do you know what could be the problem with error: chmod: cannot operate on dangling symlink `openfire'
<lordievader> c2tarun: hmm. does /opt/openfire/bin/openfire exist?
<c2tarun> lordievader: yes
<c2tarun> but I think I found the problem, give me a minute
<c2tarun> lordievader: gottcha :) it worked thanks a lot. can you just tell me how can I add openfire to startup so that it starts automatically everytime I start
<lordievader> c2tarun: In the guide I gave you they tell you how to do that.
<c2tarun> lordievader: yeah but I couldn't understand it what they are doing
<lordievader> c2tarun: At what command does it go wrong?
<c2tarun> lordievader: I didn't understand these two commands, http://paste.kde.org/529892/
<lordievader> c2tarun: Of the second command I am unsure of what it does, of the first, it adds the script openfire that is found in /etc/init.d to the things that will be ran at boot time.
<clarion> Anyone had any trouble with samba on 11.04 with dell printers?
<pedahzur> I thought Kubuntu 12.04 was going to be the last version supported by Canonical. Why can't I find it on the standard mirrors?
<OerHeks> pedahzur, it is available
<pedahzur> OerHeks: I've gone to two mirrors, and I've seen lists like this: http://mirrors.arsc.edu/ubuntu/install/kubuntu/
<pedahzur> The newest is 11.10, but they hvae ubntu 12.04.
<pedahzur> *have
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<lordievader> pedahzur: Seems to be only 3 mirrors: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<OerHeks> I would use torrent > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<pedahzur> lordievader: That's a bit odd. I wonder why.
<lordievader> pedahzur: Good question.
<pedahzur> lordievader: And one of them doesn't work: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ :(
<lordievader> pedahzur: Here it works fine.
<pedahzur> lordievader: I get: Sorry, there is a problem accessing this item. It may not exist.  Maybe restricgted by IP?
<pedahzur> *restricted
<lordievader> pedahzur: I did get that message earlier though, now it does work... Strange, perhaps they've got problems.
<pedahzur> lordievader: Now it works when I hit "shift reload."
<pedahzur> lordievader: Ah well, se.cdimage.ubuntu.com is sustaining 10Mb...so I'm good. :)
<lordievader> Well I'm going to watch a movie, see you all.
<mikhas> hi
<mikhas> people have been asking to get Maliit (on-screen keyboard) working for KDE. there'S this bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265452
<ubottu> KDE bug 265452 in widget-misc "onscreen keyboard with word completion feature" [Wishlist,New]
<mikhas> I could really need help with that from someone experienced in packaging and inner working of KDE/Plasma Desktop.
<mikhas> Maliit *has* that word completion feature already, but we have done virtually no testing or integration work for KDE/Plasma so far (apart from what Peter Penz did here: http://ppenz.blogspot.de/2012/04/plasma-active-and-maliit.html)
<shadeslayer> mikhas: hi!
<shadeslayer> mikhas: could we move to #kubuntu-devel?
<shadeslayer> this is mostly a user support channel
 * shadeslayer is looking at the bug report
<stefano> ciao
<lynxrufus> I've tried doing a few Google searches on this but to no avail. Is there a known issue with KDE 4.8.x continuing to reset certain settings such as fonts or default browser back to their defaults? Or perhaps just in Kubuntu 12.04?
<lynxrufus> I've tried setting the default web browser to "firefox" on multiple installations across different architectures, and each time, it resets to rekonq.
<lynxrufus> I have nothing against rekonq in particular... I just prefer Firefox.
<lynxrufus> The only fix I could find on my other desktops is simply uninstalling rekonq and creating a symlink to /usr/bin/firefox named /usr/local/bin/rekonq
<lynxrufus> I've also tried changing the fonts to something other than the Ubuntu fonts and their sizes, and after I log out, they too are reset to the defaults, across different platforms.
<lynxrufus> ah, didn't know KDE 4.9 was stable yet... I'll try updating to that and see if the bugs still persist
<lynxrufus> I didn't encounter such problems in 11.10 with 4.8 though
<shumski> lynxrufus: check /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals
<lynxrufus> Oh, thanks. I didn't know where the default settings were stored. I'll go through that.
<lynxrufus> Any idea why it keeps resetting to the defaults though?
<shumski> lynxrufus: http://i.imgur.com/DwTyS.jpg
<lynxrufus> ...
<triune> g'day
<triune> anyone know how to "create a new wireless network" with network manager in 12.04 ?
<triune> I'd like to setup my laptop as an Access Point as its running a web server and has built in 3G modem
<triune> this is pretty easy in gnome network manager
<triune> right click "create new wireless network"
<triune> I cannot figure out how to do it in KDE :X
<triune> should be simple... as they are both using the same network-manager backend
<triune> not sure why KDE switched to a different applet
<triune> its harder to use imo
<lordievader> triune: I think that is, Network Management Settings -> Add -> Shared
<triune> tried doing that, and it says connected, but I cannot see the new network with any of my other devices....?
<lordievader> triune: Let me try some things.
<Volksgrenadier> hello
<lordievader> triune: The shared network I have just created shows up fine on my iPod touch.
<Volksgrenadier> I have a question
<triune> for ipv4 config... did you have DHCP or Shared?
<lordievader> triune: Shared, didn't change anything except for the "restrict to interface" on the wireless tab, i've set that to wlan0
<lordievader> Hey Volksgrenadier, how are you?
<Volksgrenadier> I'm fine, thank you.
<triune> I only have auto and eth1 there... hmmm
<triune> wait a sec, now its showing up on my Cr48!!
<triune> wthell
<triune> :X
<Volksgrenadier> I seem to have a problem. All of the .iso of Kubuntu I download are corrupt, is this a problem that I just have trial and error to overcome, or is it something else?
<lordievader> Volksgrenadier: Did the md5 sum match?
<Volksgrenadier> I did, they did not match the provided matches.
<Volksgrenadier> I have downloaded all of the CD's via the torrent option.
<jessie> Volksgrenadier: How are you downloading them?
<lordievader> Volksgrenadier: Ok, so in the transfer it got corrupted. how did you download it?
<Volksgrenadier> Excuse me, CD's and DVD's in both 64 bit and 32 bit. Torrnt.
<lordievader> Volksgrenadier: Ah ok, nvm
<Volksgrenadier> torrent.
<jessie> Hmmm... The torrent program you are using should correct it automatically.
<lordievader> Volksgrenadier: Have you tried the http/ftp?
<Volksgrenadier> I have not
<jessie> There ought to be a way to "check data" and only redownload the bad chunks.
<Volksgrenadier> I have the bittorrent client
<lordievader> triune: Is it working now?
<triune> lordievader: still can't see it on my Galaxy Nexus
<triune> can see it on my Cr48... cant connect
<triune> pulling out an 4th gen iPod to try next :)
<lordievader> triune: Also not when you set-up a static ip?
<triune> funny, iPod connects no problem
<triune> wonder why none of my other devices do?
<lordievader> triune: Does it get an ip?
<triune> yep, when I have ipv4 as shared
<triune> the ipod gets an ip
<triune> and it can see the web server I have running on the laptop
<lordievader> triune: Ok, set the others to a static ip, in the same range as the ip from the ipod.
<Skif> I have some test boxes that, for various reasons, need libqt4-dev 4.7 on lucid (10.04), but I can't seem to find them in the normal kubuntu-backports PPA any longer. Is there some other PPA where I can find those packages? Unfortunately, googling sends me to a bunch of pages that all say, "just use kubuntu-backports PPA".
<cx37> sysinfo
<cx37> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<cx37> System:    Host carl-narwhal Kernel 3.2.0-27-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<cx37> CPU:       Dual core AMD Phenom II X2 560 (-MCP-) clocked at 3300.00 MHz
<cx37> Graphics:  Card NVIDIA GT215 [GeForce GT 240] X.org 1.11.3 Res: N/A Gfx Data: N/A out of X
<cx37> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 500.1GB (3.6% used)
<cx37> Info:      Processes 179 Uptime 1:20 Memory 878.9/3954.4MB Runlevel 2 Client Quassel [M] v0.8.0 (dist-5988f4c) inxi 1.4.15
<lordievader> cx37: ?
<cx37> apologies
<lordievader> cx37: Where you testing something? It doesn't matter, by the by.
<cx37> just missed the leading slash
<Skif> No love for >4.6 libraries on 10.04 then?
 * Skif downloads Qt from finland. :-\
<Volksgrenadier> ok
<Volksgrenadier> it has finished downloading how do I check it for corruption?
<Volksgrenadier> on bittorrent
<Volksgrenadier> so it says there were 4 hash fails
<dexter-kde> Hi. Can I talk?
<Daskreech> dexter-kde: sure
<mydogsnameisrudy> .
<Daskreech> Volksgrenadier: Wait it downloaded from torrent and it failed a hash check?
#kubuntu 2012-08-07
<onetwo> pls guys i need some help, anyone here knows Kubuntu?
<onetwo> hey you know linux at all?
<guest19fO1G> how to register this channel
<guest19fO1G> ???
<onetwo> guys anyone here plays league of legends on kubuntu>? or can anyone help me install it?
<sfears> onetwo: try this http://eune.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=339088
<onetwo> anyone here playes league of legends lol?
<muamer> any girl here for chat
<Volksgrenadier> daskreech: Yeah it failed 4 hash checks
<Daskreech> onetwo: Hi
<Daskreech> What' do you need help with?
<Daskreech> Volksgrenadier: Torrents are not supposed to fail hash checks unless someone is poisoning it
<Volksgrenadier> thats odd
<Daskreech> onetwo: if you want help with league of legends you can ask in #winehq
<Daskreech> Though it's a little late now
<Volksgrenadier> because when I check the md5sum
<Volksgrenadier> with the hashcalc
<Volksgrenadier> it gives this
<Volksgrenadier> 05a7fe7ddac85d91b01300d49bd8edad
<Volksgrenadier> which does not match any of the provided md5 hash numbers
<Daskreech> hashcalc?
<Daskreech> Why don't you jsut run md5sum on it?
<Daskreech> onetwo: have you tried installing it under Wine?
<Volksgrenadier> because I confirm its corrupted because I check to see if its corrupted in the installer when I reboot
<Volksgrenadier> and I select "Check for defects"
<Daskreech> Volksgrenadier: ok well delete the file and re grab the torrent
<Daskreech>  thats not supposed to happen though
<Volksgrenadier> I got the torrent from the offical website
<Volksgrenadier> I downloaded it twice
<Daskreech> Volksgrenadier: and it's corrupt?
<Daskreech> that's not right at all
<Volksgrenadier> yeah according to the hashs checks
<Volksgrenadier> I'll go and reboot and see if its corrupt
<Daskreech> Volksgrenadier: go to http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu and grab it from there
<Volksgrenadier> 10.04
<Volksgrenadier> ?
<Daskreech> Volksgrenadier: No 12.04 if that's what you want
<Volksgrenadier> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Volksgrenadier> ah
<Volksgrenadier> I believe I found it
<Daskreech> onetwo: Cool :)
<Daskreech> Volksgrenadier: Cool
<Daskreech> onetwo: did you try with Wine /
<Daskreech> ?
<onetwo> im trying right now wit 1.4 wine
<onetwo> ill let ya kno if it worked
<Daskreech> Ok thanks
<Volksgrenadier> I'll just try both the CD and the DVD
<Volksgrenadier> thanks in advance for your help
<Daskreech> onetwo: and the channel #winehq is a big help for stuff like that
<Daskreech> Volksgrenadier: ok
<onetwo> ohh thx breh
<AllCount> 我靠 难道不让发言？
<szal> !cn | AllCount
<ubottu> AllCount: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<AllCount> 这里全是中国人吗？
<szal> m(
<AllCount> are you chinese?
<szal> no (more or less obviously)
<AllCount> yeal....my English is bad....
<AllCount> -  -
<OerHeks> so far not bad.
<AllCount> I start use Ubuntu  one month ago...and i really don't know how to use it...
<onetwo> can someone help me run league of legends of this Kubuntu 12.04 pls
<onetwo> why i cant enable desktop effects in 12.04 im trying to change or add an efect and it says the following effects could not be enabled wtf?
<AllCount> I am playing lol!!!
<szal> onetwo: what gfx card/driver?
<AllCount> lol only can play on windows
<amason> onetwo: think you will find it's a limitation with your graphics driver
<Volksgrenadier> another failed hash check :/
<Volksgrenadier> eee155c20b69b942ebea065f402a16f6
<Volksgrenadier> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Volksgrenadier> I'm using these hash checks
<onetwo_> aight, my driver was updated from the system here in Kubuntu
<onetwo_> can someone help me pls pls pls run league of legends on this Kubuntu 12.04 pls
<AllCount> how much is your rank stores?
<onetwo> my rank?
<AllCount> yeal
<onetwo> dude help me pls run league of legends on this Kubuntu and i promise ill delete windows 7 todey and just chill in linux all my life
<AllCount> you can use wine
<AllCount> the windows Simulator on ubuntu
<AllCount> are you hear?
<OerHeks> league of legends should be 'gold' in wineHQ database > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<AllCount> if i have wine on my computer,i can play lol?
<onetwo__> can someone help me how to play league of legends, its a game, in Kubuntu 12.04 i have wine
<AllCount> ....i don't know but i and my friends really like playing it
<onetwo__> lol
<onetwo__> on what system you play it?
<AllCount> windows
<onetwo__> well wtf you doing here then? this is kubuntu chat
<AllCount> c++
<AllCount> Are you American?
<onetwo__> nope
<onetwo__> it tells me my configuration could be broken when it try to install app from the store like Play on Linux or other apps wtf?
<onetwo__> pls someone help me
<OerHeks> Join #winehq for application help :-)
<OerHeks> the url i gave you, has installation instructions and issues (what will work and not)
<AllCount> now lol is popular in chinese
<AllCount> in china
<amason> onetwo__ we are all volunteers in here, please be patient as many of us are at work or doing other things at the same time.
<amason> onetwo__ we are all volunteers in here, please be patient as many of us are at work or doing other things at the same time.
<amason> onetwo__ it's also hard to help you with when many of us will probably not have the game you have
<amason> many of us don't use proprietary software either so you may find there is more help in the forums or on a mailing list
<onetwo_> yes but this is for kubuntu, i run kubuntu
<onetwo> how do i remove an app from Kubuntu 12.04
<onetwo> ?
<AllCount> i don't know ,kubutu is so colorful
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how to bring menubar of choqok back?
<Guest84917> c2tarun, alt-m or right click on toolbar?
<c2tarun> Guest84917: actually I am getting only 4 options in more drop down
<c2tarun> I should get a checkbox for hide menubar there :( but I am not getting that
<Guest84917> c2tarun, sorry, i'm running from an emergency ubuntu livecd now, why don't you try luck at #kde?
<c2tarun> Guest84917: thanks :)
<Guest84917> np
<Guest84917> c2tarun, #kde could be very quit at times, another choice is try luck at #opensuse since KDE is their default desktop environment...
<c2tarun> ok
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> on kde 4.9 with precise.. really happy :)
<noaXess> hey.. i have a nvidia grafic and use daily an external hdmi display.. to enable i need to manually do that over nvidia-settings... is there any way to autodetect external display and enable it how i need?
<root______> ?
<alexey_knyshev> Hi, can anyone help me with dpkg-buildpackage?
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | alexey_knyshev
<ubottu> alexey_knyshev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alexey_knyshev> I have problem with dpkg-buildpackage. I'm trying to make deb package from source which uses cmake to generate unix makefiles
<alexey_knyshev> by I have this error on install step: CMake Error at cmake_install.cmake:49 (FILE):
<alexey_knyshev>   file cannot create directory: /usr/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu.  Maybe need
<alexey_knyshev>   administrative privileges.
<jdrs> sudo
<jdrs> you might need administrative privilege to write to that directory
<alexey_knyshev> so /usr/usr/ is not valid
<alexey_knyshev> at all I run it in fakeroot with -r (root privitegies)
<kio_http> Are KDE and QT libraries complete for python 3?
<DFrostedWang> How can I use debootstrap to make a chroot sandbox to run apps in?
<ICWiener> How can I use debootstrap to make a chroot sandbox to run apps in?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<skramer_> I still have problems with plasma-desktop crashing. Sometimes just after start-up, sometimes after resume and even while I just normally work it segfaults. When it comes up again, I find the system bar seem to have  more items, all of them with no icon an not clickable (http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/07/Screen.png)
<skramer_> Did anybody else face such problem yet & may tell me how to fix / work around it?
<skramer_> Forgot to say that I´m running KDE SC 4.9 on Kubuntu 12.04, but actually I first found the problem after the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<DFrostedWang> BluesKaj: Hi
<BluesKaj> hi DFrostedWang
<DFrostedWang> Sup?
<DFrostedWang> I was just watching Robot Chicken. AVP: Predator's blood is acid, so it gets shot and melts though the floor to the one below, then the one below, then the one below..... :D
<BluesKaj> I'm up early :)
<DFrostedWang> Not very practical
<DFrostedWang> I'm up early, too. What time is it where you are?
<DFrostedWang> 5:45AM here
<BluesKaj> 6:45AM
<DFrostedWang> About time for me to get back to sleep
<DFrostedWang> Unless I have my coffee.
<BluesKaj> raining here , ...sleeo in type weather , but I couldn't
<DFrostedWang> I wish it would rain here.
<BluesKaj> sleep in that is
<DFrostedWang> Where are you?
<BluesKaj> Ontario, 15mi from the Lake Huron North shore ..how about you ?
<DFrostedWang> Goodman, Missouri
<DFrostedWang> Pretty far southwest
<BluesKaj> midwest
<BluesKaj> been to St Louis , along time ago
<BluesKaj> hmm. my 12.10 install seems stable this morning ...had a total freeze yesterday , had to do a hrd reboot
<DFrostedWang> I just learned chroot
<DFrostedWang> :D
<DFrostedWang> I have 12.04
<DFrostedWang> Gonna upgrade when the next one comes out, tho.
<BluesKaj> yeah , this is a test-drive HDD , my main HDD runs 12.04
<DFrostedWang> BluesKaj: You test drive Ubuntu officially, or just for fun?
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, well offiicially I suppose , the devs ask "testers" to try certain apps at various stages of development
<GeertJohan> Hi, I have a displayport adapter that splits to 2 monitors. And a second monitor directly using DVI on the graphics card.. so I have 3 monitors, but X only recognises 2 {adapter(3840*1200), samsung(1920x1200)}. Using Xinerama. Now I want to configure KDE to split the dualscreen adapter into 2 virtual displays so that window placement/maximize/fullscreen works. It has already split the adapter and samsung nicely and I see 2 rows in the Sys
<GeertJohan> I would be realy glad if I could set this up!
<DFrostedWang> BluesKaj: Neat. I like to do beta/alpha/pre-alpha testing for ppl, but it'd be neat to get paid for it.
<DFrostedWang> I test for Mozilla [Firefox (Aurora)]
<BluesKaj> yeah, mostly I try stuff and report back ,  but i don't hear much feedback from them'
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<BluesKaj> from kubuntu devs
<DFrostedWang> mydogsnameisrudy: Morning
<mydogsnameisrudy> hey DFrostedWang
<DFrostedWang> BluesKaj: Kubuntu? I thought it was Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> this is Kubuntu support ..uses the KDE desktop instead of Unity/Gnome
<DFrostedWang> I know
<BluesKaj> Hi mydogsnameisrudy
<DFrostedWang> But wouldn't a tester use all different DEs?
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<Peace-> i use only kubuntu and so so only kde
<Peace-> because it's, FOR ME , the best de
<DFrostedWang> I like Unity
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, no i agreed to kubuntu , I don';t run ubuntu
<DFrostedWang> But I broke it
<Peace-> i hate unity
<Peace-> :)
<DFrostedWang> It grows on you, tho.
<Peace-> don't like purple
<Peace-> i don't like orange
<DFrostedWang> Me neither
<DFrostedWang> I changed it
<Peace-> kde is nice  by default
<DFrostedWang> Maybe my customizations are what broke it.
<DFrostedWang> Nothing is
<DFrostedWang> I like to customize stuff
<Peace-> anyway this is not a chat
<Peace-> it's a support channel
<DFrostedWang> Why not?
<DFrostedWang> So?
<Peace-> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DFrostedWang> Nothing to support right now
<Peace-> bye
<DFrostedWang> That had nothing to do with "don't chat"
<DFrostedWang> bye
<mydogsnameisrudy> DFrostedWang:  join kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> frankly the KDE desktop is more familiar for windows users , I was an old windows guy back to W 3.1
<DFrostedWang> I was a Windows user, too.
<DFrostedWang> But I realized there was so much more potential with Linux
<DFrostedWang> Ubuntu is just my distro for this month or so
<DFrostedWang> I have almost every popular distwro
<DFrostedWang> distro*
<DFrostedWang> In .iso form
<DFrostedWang> Ubuntu/LinuxMint/Zorin-OS are installed on my current computer right now.
<GeertJohan> anyone any idea about my question ?
<DFrostedWang> No, sorry
<DFrostedWang> Don't have a clue how o help you
<BluesKaj> GeertJohan, that's beyond my scope , considering i just use our plasma tv as a monitor ...nothing real complicated here
<GeertJohan> hmm too bad :/ thanks anyway. I'm posting this question on askubuntu now
<BluesKaj> GeertJohan, good idea :)
<GeertJohan> BluesKaj: done: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172970/how-to-define-multiple-xorg-screens-using-the-same-device
<BluesKaj> GeertJohan, nicely done ..hope you receive a quick answer
<DFrostedWang> BluesKaj: Can you help?
<BluesKaj> that's a problem with a lot of onboard audio
<DFrostedWang> Yeah
<DFrostedWang> My brand of computer has a lot of audio issues.
<BluesKaj> do you have pavucontrol installed?
<DFrostedWang> Because of it's audiocard
<DFrostedWang> I do now, why?
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol gives you more options for directing sound inputs and outputs , along with options for choosing different audio formats like dolby digital etc
<DFrostedWang> Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , sudo aplay -l , paste the first line here
<DFrostedWang> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<DFrostedWang> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<DFrostedWang>   Subdevices: 1/1
<DFrostedWang>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<DFrostedWang> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
<FloodBotK1> DFrostedWang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DFrostedWang>   Subdevices: 1/1
<DFrostedWang> I didn't mean to flood
<BluesKaj> ok , cat /proc/asound/modules , this should output just one line
<DFrostedWang>  0 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> it looks like the right module/driver is loading when you use your audio system
<BluesKaj> and what prompted the "Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio" response ?
<DFrostedWang> PulseAudio is disabled
<BluesKaj> were you advised to disable it ?
<DFrostedWang> Yes
<DFrostedWang> It fixed the "no sound" issue
<DFrostedWang> But gave me this new issue
<DFrostedWang> I have been just livin' with it.
<BluesKaj> then remove pavucontrol , it's useless without pulseaudio , unless you want to try it with pulseasudio then enable pulse again or install or whatever is required to restore it
<DFrostedWang> I removed it
<BluesKaj> some ppl will advise to remove pulse ,but in some cases pavucontrol helps solve the no sound issue
<BluesKaj> then just install it again  ...we can always remove it if we van't resolve thye issue
<DFrostedWang> Okay then
<BluesKaj> keep pavucontrol
<DFrostedWang> I am
<marco__> Hi
<DFrostedWang> So are you still helping me?
<BluesKaj> I'm here , but you're on unity , correct ?
<BluesKaj> or kde ?
<DFrostedWang> KDE
<DFrostedWang> Why?
<DFrostedWang> I told you my Unity borked itself.
<viktor> hello
<viktor> i have a question
<DFrostedWang> viktor: Hello
<BluesKaj> ok then , open system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preferences , check what's listed
<DFrostedWang> viktor: What is your question?
<viktor> its disponible KDE 4.9 now?
<DFrostedWang> viktor: I don't know.
<viktor> i have KDE 4.8.4
<BluesKaj> viktor, kde 4.0 is in the back ports
<viktor> can i update to 4.9 version?
<BluesKaj> err 4.9
<viktor> in the back ports?
<viktor> i dont know
<viktor> :)
<DFrostedWang> Built-In Analogue Stereo
<BluesKaj> viktor, yes  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then update/upgrade and dist-upgrade
<viktor> ahh ok thanks!!
<DFrostedWang> I have a speaker plugged in (not turned on), but didn't start my computer with it plugged in and on.
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, click the test button
<DFrostedWang> It works
<DFrostedWang> My sound is AMAZING on this computer, BTW
 * DFrostedWang is a total audiophile :D
<BluesKaj> yes , my bandmate has a dell with one of those fancy built in soundsystems with subwoofer etc
<DFrostedWang> Sounds great, doesn't it?
<spawn57> is digikam stable on kde 4.9?
<BluesKaj> now what about your headphone output , can you configure it with pavucontrol ?
<DFrostedWang> PulseAudio is still off
<DFrostedWang> I will turn it on, how do I do it?
<DFrostedWang> I 4got how
<steveire> Hi. When I plug in my external usb drive, it seems to not give me any permissions on the user level. root owns everything. I looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Per-User_Mounts and ran '/usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sdb1' manually with the same result
<steveire> apachelogger_: Ever seen something like that?
<DFrostedWang> chown [user]:[user] /path/to/usb/drive
<BluesKaj> run pulseaudio from the terminal
<DFrostedWang> as root
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> is there any text output in the terminal after typing pulseaudio ?
<DFrostedWang> E: [alsa-sink] alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, ok reboot
<DFrostedWang> ps aux | grep pulseaudio says it isn't running
<DFrostedWang> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<DFrostedWang> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<DFrostedWang> Running it again got me that
<apachelogger_> steveire: nope
<viktor> DFrostedwang : Exception in thread Thread-1:
<viktor> Traceback (most recent call last):
<viktor>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 551, in __bootstrap_inner
<viktor>     self.run()
<viktor>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 95, in run
<FloodBotK1> viktor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<viktor>     self.add_ppa_signing_key(self.ppa_path)
<steveire> I think I've seen that in all versions of Kubuntu I've ever used.
<DFrostedWang> Also, do I really need to reboot? I will have to disconnect from like 18 channels, close over 30 browser tabs, disconnect from my bot's server, close my chroot, etc, etc...
<steveire> DFrostedWang: The chown doesn't solve the underlying problem.
<DFrostedWang> steveire: Why not?
<steveire> udisks shouldn't be mounting my external drive with only root access.
<DFrostedWang> Well it won't if you chown it
<DFrostedWang> Or, go to /media/ and change permissions on it.
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, well that's the nature of piulseaudio it needs to be rebooted to run
<DFrostedWang> Dammit
<steveire> DFrostedWang: Changing perms on /media/ doesn't affect that at all.
<DFrostedWang> Is there a way I can make Firefox remember the currently open tabs?
<DFrostedWang> Don't change perms on /media/, change perms on /media/[yourdrive]
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, or you can just remove it and pavucontrol and run alsamixer with the apropriate volume ctrls  to suit your needs
<steveire> Yes, I know what you meant, but it doesn't solve the general problem.
<DFrostedWang> Okay, maybe that is better
<steveire> I'm not even convinced it will work. You don't seem to know what you're talking about :)
<DFrostedWang> I only reboot every few days
<DFrostedWang> Because I have no fan
<steveire> Better would be an fstab entry for example, but that also doesn't solve the underlying problem
<DFrostedWang> I know what I'm talking about
<DFrostedWang> You have it always plugged into your computer?
<DFrostedWang> If not, fstab isn't right.
<BluesKaj> !who | steveire
<ubottu> steveire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DFrostedWang> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DFrostedWang> neat
<BluesKaj> yup
<DFrostedWang> I knew that, but neat
<BluesKaj> steveire, open system settings>removeable devices>"enable autmatic mounting ..." apply
<steveire> BluesKaj: Thanks, but 'Enable automatic mounting of removable media' is already checked.
<steveire> And it does auto-mount
<DFrostedWang> Well, like I was saying, if your user owns it, it can access it.
<DFrostedWang> Chown it
<steveire> But not with permissions that make it read/write as non-root
<BluesKaj> steveire, are you leaving the drive plugged in or conecting and disconnecting it when you want to use it?
<steveire> BluesKaj: It is an external hard disk. I plug it in when I want to use it (I just got it)
<steveire> BluesKaj: When it was fat32 formatted, there was no problem. I just reformatted it as ext
<steveire> ext4
<BluesKaj> steveire, leave it plugged in , and turned on
<DFrostedWang> If you move from computer to computer, it will retain previous permissions anyway, right?
<DFrostedWang> So he would need root on any other computer he accessed it with
<DFrostedWang> To chown it
<DFrostedWang> And, actually, Fat32 would be best for an external. Maybe just partition it w/ ext4 and Fat32.
<BluesKaj> the proper permissions command is chmod +x /dev/sdx , afaik , changing ownership doesn't always work
<DFrostedWang> Okay then
<DFrostedWang> Nice to know
<DFrostedWang> :D
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, I use an ext4 external without any permissions troubles
<DFrostedWang> I learned something
<FloodBotK1> DFrostedWang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DFrostedWang> What???
<BluesKaj> and if you want a file sytem that works for all pcs on a network,  NTFS works well
<BluesKaj> for both linux and window
<BluesKaj> s
<DFrostedWang> Yeah, that, too.
<steveire> BluesKaj: Hmm, you never had a problem like that?
<BluesKaj> steveire, chmod +x /dev/sdx  sdx being the external device in sudo fdisk -l
<steveire> BluesKaj: I've added it to fstab, created a directory for it (which is a problem - normal automounting doesn't require the directory to pre-exist. If it exists, my backup script could try to copy things into it without the disk even being mounted - silent loss of backups) chowned the directory and now I can write to it.
<steveire> I'm curious about why you did not have to jump through such hoops.
<DFrostedWang> How big is your external?
<DFrostedWang> How much did you pay for it?
<DFrostedWang> I need to get one.
<BluesKaj> steveire, I didn't add the external to fstab since it's hotpluggable with esata to sata . usb should be the same
<steveire> Yes. I find that curious.
<BluesKaj> I considered it but I also use an older HDD IDE type for testing OSs , adding to fstab on 2 drives would just confuse the issue
<steveire> Having to add it to fstab confuses me.
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, WDC WD10EARS 1Tb external here ...it holds our multimedia files
<DFrostedWang> How much you pay for it?
<BluesKaj> about $90 , and I already had an esata/USB enclosure for it which cosy around 30 bucks
<DFrostedWang> Dang...
<DFrostedWang> Expensive
<DFrostedWang> Here I can get a 1TB Toshiba for ~$79
<DFrostedWang> With enclosure.
<DFrostedWang> If I get one, I will put my whole computer on it.
<DFrostedWang> So I can use it w/ my laptop, too.
<BluesKaj> the WDs have never let me down
<vince_> (much cheaper than in France, btw)
<BluesKaj> price isn't the only consideration when i buy parts and accessories ,  I could have gone the elcheapo route but I buy what suits my needs
<DFrostedWang> I need cheap
<DFrostedWang> LOL
<BluesKaj> cheap doesn't alway get you something new either ..a lot of that cheaply priced stuff is "refurbished" in fine print
<DFrostedWang> So?
<DFrostedWang> As long as the previous owner didn't use it like I plan on doing
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<DFrostedWang> Constant reformatting isn't gr8 for hard drives
<DFrostedWang> Or flash drives
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<DFrostedWang> hello
<phoenix_firebrd> hi
<DFrostedWang> hi
<jessie> Hi.
<phoenix_firebrd> hi
<Kvaks> Is there a way to open a small GUI message (like a pop-up dialog or a notification) from the CLI?
<Pici> Kvaks: iirc, you can do that with zenity.
<Kvaks> Checking it out, thanks.
<Kvaks> Yep, that should do the job.
<OerHeks> Kvaks, >> notify-send -i face-cool "Kvaks is cool."
<phoenix_firebrd>          bbl
<simplygades> Hello!
<DFrostedWang> Hello!
<simplygades> I would like to ask a couple of things about Quantal bug reporting, is this the place?
<DFrostedWang> IDK
<DFrostedWang> What is Quantal bug reporting?
<simplygades> I mean the bug reporting of the next Kubuntu version
<DFrostedWang> Maybe
<DFrostedWang> I just idle here
<simplygades> OK, thanks anyway
<decci_> Hello Guys
<Daskreech> simplygades: try in #ubuntu+1
<Daskreech> Hi decci_
<decci_> I need help setting up backuppc for Ubuntu and Windows
<simplygades> Daskreech: you mean in the forums? Kubuntu or Ubuntu one?
<BluesKaj> simplygades, report quantal in #ubuntu+1
<simplygades> ah, ok
<simplygades> thanks!
<G__81> hi i am using kubuntu 12.04 64 bit. I tried to upgrade to kde 4.9 and my dolphin managers and other apps got screwed up and hence i removed the kde 4.9 by using purge. Now i want to give it an other try and hence added the backports repo back and i tried dist-upgrade but it does not show any updates @ all
<G__81> am i missing something here?
<Sentynel> G__81: did you do apt-get update after adding the backports repo again?
<G__81> yes
<Sentynel> G__81: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libkdecore5 please
<Daskreech> simplygades: no the IRC channel #ubuntu+1
<simplygades> OK, thank you!
<G__81> Sentynel, http://pastebin.com/Lfb0By43
<Sentynel> G__81: the PPAs aren't listed there; what's the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-backports-precise.list
<G__81> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main
<G__81> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main
<G__81> its commented out
<G__81> why is that
<FloodBotK1> G__81: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sentynel> whatever you did to add it didn't work
<shumski> that's what ppa purge does
<shumski> it comments out entry
<G__81> shumski, i added back the ppa again doesnt it override that?
<shumski> i guess not :)
<G__81> i can uncomment the first line alone right?
<G__81> The sources arent need. are they ?
<Sentynel> not if you won't want the source packages
<G__81> ok i hope this time it works fine
<G__81> i have the png image of how the dolphin looks like after the upgrade
<G__81> it does not have any borders at all
<G__81> not able to close the window as such
<shumski> you mean no window decorations?
<G__81> yes
<G__81> i can upload the image somewhere
<G__81> so that i could raise a bug if i again hit this issue
<shumski> try doing (if that happens again) kwin --replace (best would be to do it in konsole, so you can upload the output)
<G__81> ok i am upgrading the version now. i see the updates now and its downloading
<G__81> brb
<Alex-Zion> I was reading on kubuntu.org about kde 4.8.5 and 4.9 that cames out in few days ....., should I upgrade to 4.9 or 4.8.5 ?
<rottingdead> Hello, I'm trying to set a shortcut for this game I play, I'm assuming I put Meta+Alt+E to Terminal= line no?
<BluesKaj> 4.9 is out , it's in the backports, Alex-Zion
<rottingdead> It's not working there, =(.
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, what's not working ?
<Alex-Zion> yeah I know ..., and it should be stable like always I guess ....
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Trying to set a shortcut to Konsole while I'm playing this game..  I mispoke earlier about the game..
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Konsole specifically using Meta+Alt+E to Launch konsole.
<Alex-Zion> anyway I'll upgrade to 4.9 , it should be fine ..
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Meta would be the Windows Key.
<Alex-Zion> BluesKaj:  or if you install yakuake , you'll have the konsole just with F12 .. ;)
<BluesKaj> Alex-Zion, after upgrading to 4.9 , make sure you dist-upgrade
<rottingdead> Brg
<rottingdead> brb*
<BluesKaj> Alex-Zion, I just keep the terminal in a launcher
<G__81> it works fine
<G__81> Sentynel, it works fine. I dont see the dolphin problem again
<G__81> the themes still dont look good.
<G__81> especially the air theme when enabled with effects, i dont see the window names on the task bar
<shumski> screenshot?
<rottingdead> Whew, thought I broke konsole
<G__81> shumski, screenshot of the theme problem?
<G__81> the other issue i see is that Konsole by default when started starts with the directory set to Documents instead of home directory
<shumski> yes, that's a known issue (konsole one), for theme, yeah post a screenshot
<shumski> You can 'fix' konsole issue with 'Settings --> Edit Current Profile --> Initial directory'
<MadKaw> I'd like a sales-talk. I am looking at a new install, I am trying to decide bwtween Kubuntu, Fedora, and OpenSuse. Why Kubuntu?
<G__81> shumski, thanks fixed that issue
<BluesKaj> MadKaw, we don't do polls here , try them and decide for yourself what suits you best
<MadKaw> Wasn't after a poll. I've just gotten frustrated trying to find current comparisons. Seems like most sites I find with search engines are 2 versions old.
<MadKaw> If you can even suggest a set of search terms that would bring up current tests, I'd be grateful.
<BluesKaj> you'll find alot of info here MadKaw , but they're biased against debian and it's relatives
<BluesKaj> http://distrowatch.com/
<MadKaw> Thanks. I've not succeeded in digging much out of distrowatch - I'll go get a bigger shovel.
<BluesKaj> mad , this list is larger http://www.livecdlist.com/
<BluesKaj> MadKaw,^
<skreech_> MadKaw: What are you lokoing for?
<skreech_> looking
<MadKaw> Ultimately, a reason for selecting a distro for multiple installs. I have "decided" to switch from Gnome to KDE for at least the next 3 years, and am trying to figure out whick KDE distro will be easiest to install and support on laptops.
<BluesKaj> MadKaw, i haven't tried many other distros lately , but I made sure I used kde ...kubuntu is still my choice for everyday use.. That's about it.
<Daskreech> MadKaw: Random laptops? or some specific subset you control?
<MadKaw> Specific laptops - but a pretty random assortment based on what is currently owned. It includes Acer, Dell, HP, Gateway, and Samsung models. I have already checked the hardware compatibility and drivers should not be a major issue with the possible exception of the Samsung, which will require some tweaking to get the HDMI working.
<Daskreech> MadKaw: You mean checked in regards to those distros or just the state of lInux in general?
<MadKaw> Both. The Samsung appears to be the only issue.
<Daskreech> MadKaw: Well then I guess just hang out in all three channels and see which one has the best support team
<Daskreech> That should cover you
<MadKaw> Now THAT is an excellent idea!
<Daskreech> Glad that you got it
<DFrostedWang> I debootstrapped a wheezy system and chrooted into it, but it can access out of it's / folder somehow
<DFrostedWang> "top" can view all system processes
<DFrostedWang> Why?
<Daskreech> DFrostedWang: are you root?
<DFrostedWang> Yes
<DFrostedWang> I should make a new user?
<Daskreech> no
<DFrostedWang> Then what?
<Daskreech> DFrostedWang: wait. hold on. when you say that you can't access outside it's /
<Daskreech>  do you mean you can't descend?
<DFrostedWang> I mean it cant ascend
<DFrostedWang> s/cant/can
<Daskreech> Of course you can't
<Daskreech>  I debootstrapped a wheezy system and chrooted into it
<DFrostedWang> I can, because I can see Firefox running outside chroot
<Daskreech> chroot means change root
<DFrostedWang> With "top"
<DFrostedWang> ?
<Daskreech> so your root is now where you chrooted into
<DFrostedWang> Yeah
<Daskreech> i.e. you cannot go above that
<DFrostedWang> But Firefox isn't installed or running from chroot
<Daskreech> Yes I know
<DFrostedWang> How can it see it?
<Daskreech> but that's kernel processes not filesystem
<Daskreech> two different things
<DFrostedWang> Huh...
<DFrostedWang> Okay then
<Daskreech> In a similar manner you can pull a executable from a different computer and run it on your local computer
<Daskreech>  or throw one from this computer onto another
<DFrostedWang> Neat
<Daskreech> kernel and file system are not tied to each other
<shumski> if you mounted /proc to $wheezy-chroot/proc, you'll see processes from your 'native' OS
<DFrostedWang> Oh
<DFrostedWang> Okay
<DFrostedWang> I did that...
<DFrostedWang> Thanx for clearing that up
<shumski> same with /dev
<Daskreech> Not exactly the same but pretty close :)
<shumski> well, not processes but 'devices'
<Daskreech> Yep
<shumski> anyone tried this, rather cool(me has no qss skill's so i can only steal other's themes): http://sourceforge.net/p/be-shell/wiki/Installation/
<anand> hi
<anand> I have kubuntu 12.04 on dell inspiron
<anand> touchpad multi touch is not workiing on it
<anand> can it be fixed
<anand> any links or anyone facced the same issue
<anand> i m not able to find the solution
<anand> In touchpad settings it is saying no touchpad found
<anand> ?
<opi> (j #phing
<lustic> Hi there How do i install skype in Kubuntu ?  In ubuntu the software manager opens it up and installs it,
<lustic> this option seems to not be available in kubuntu
<lustic> I'm going back to ubuntu, Kde sucks
<ooo> have a interestng problem with network manager or net tool--Can someone help me?
<nsmgo> i'm having difficulty using chkconfig to modify my services to start on boot; and i'm not familiar with upstart. Any ideas?
<rork> Some more details might be helpfull to get those questions answered, what is the interesting problem? And what are you looking for, help with chkconfig or an alternative?
<rork> Anyway I'm afraid I can't be of any help for both these problems, gl
<ooo> ok so everytime i shut my lid on my laptop or restart I have to reset my modem by unplugging the coaxial cable for me to get wireless internet
<ooo> i can't get wireless internet otherwise
<ooo> so if i were to restart i wouldn't get internet unless i have to reset my modem every time
<ooo> The driver seems ok.....  I go to system>additional drivers>  The proprietary driver I installed.
<ooo> Its a BCM 4313  PCI ID  14e4:4727
<ooo> 64 bytes transmiteed..... when I ping 8.8.8.8......16 packets transmitted....15 received.....6%packet loss
<nsmgo> rork: suggesting an alternative? and i think it's working with the use of update-rc.d
<ooo> did a lspci...... Ethernet controller Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11/g/n Wireless LAN controller (rev01)
<ooo> oops i mean network controller*
<ooo> ethernet controller is > Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<ooo> I don't understand why I can't get internet when I restart my laptop or close the lid...
<ooo> thats what doesn't make sense
 * DFrostedWang is away: I'm not here right now. Go bother somebody else.
<ooo> I have comcast... Xfinity box wireless router/modem
<ooo> its both
<ooo> nobody at comcast knows anything....
<ooo> They don't support linux
<ooo> The lady said in 5 years she has had only one other caller with linux making me number 2
<iamacat> ohai
<nsmgo> Does anyone know if the settings for eth0/1/2 in /etc/network/interfaces get started when i reboot my system?
<nsmgo> moving to a static IP only network; did a apt-get remove  isc-dhcp-client
<nsmgo> if the service networking has been depreciated; how is my networking handled now in 12.04?
<BluesKaj> nsmgo, your network interfaces file  should contain the line "auto eth0"
<nsmgo> BluesKaj: bingo. thank you.
<BluesKaj> nsmgo, np
<nsmgo> just wanting to say: without "auto eth0" i would have to use ifup/ifdown instead of service networking start now right?
<ooo> is someone looking at my problem just curious, that way I'm not waiting if no one is looking at it
<BluesKaj> nsmgo, not sure but if you want to move to static IP on your pc ..this is static on your LAN ,, not your internet IP  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<nsmgo> yes, just static host/server on the lan which will run dns, dhcp, and router/gateway to another gateway to the WAN.
<BluesKaj> !BCM | ooo
<ubottu> ooo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BluesKaj> nsmgo, that tutorial above is my reference for static IP on LAN ...it works for most setups
<ooo> I did that here are the other details..... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/204890
<ooo> I actually used that link
<ooo> I reinstalled the already installed proprietary driver
<ooo> broadcom STA wireless driver was in System>additional drivers
<nsmgo> BluesKaj: that link; it doesn't include the "auto eth0" you mentioned?
<nsmgo> BluesKaj: just a viewing of the interfaces file: comments welcome: http://paste.kde.org/530426/
<BluesKaj> nsmgo, oh I'd forgotten about that , I have both lines in mine and it works
<nsmgo> BluesKaj: =) my thoughts exactly
<BluesKaj> here's mine nsmgo http://paste.kde.org/530432/
<ooo> I have had almost zero problems with linux and am good about looking up to fix my own easy problems... but this is kinda a rediculous problem.....
<ooo> I'm not a computer science engineer
<ooo> I'm not a computer hardware engineer
<ooo> no a computer software engineer
<ooo> so I can only do so much
<ooo> In fact I'm not YET a computer programmer-Although I'm learning C on my own.
<ooo> no formal education with that
<BluesKaj> neither are we , mostly just experienced users , ooo but sometimes one comes up against companies that don't give hoot about linux and they'll do nothing to help altho their modem/router probly runs on linux
<ooo> yeah comcast has no support for linux which is making things more difficult
<ooo> the weird thing is the older modem worked flawlessly its just when I exchanged it for a modem/router instead of just a slower modem
<ooo> this modem/router Combined.... has WPA2 encryption, Dox 3 whatever that is  , faster connection speeds
<ooo> so it worked before with this hardware, whatever driver, on the old modem and a linksys b old router
<ooo> linksys b btw is old school
<ooo> WEP encryption, slow, etc
<BluesKaj> ooo, looks to me you need to do some research about your particular router/modem  is it a  well known brand ? I so it might be loaded with proprietary firmware that can be worked around ,,, I'm sure others on liux are using the  same equipment
<ooo> ok its an Xfinity comcast modem/router
<BluesKaj> others on linux that is
<ooo> they gave it to me
<BluesKaj> ooo, do you have web interface to your modem , run route -n to find the router IP . you might be able to firm up your wifi settings in the router itself , the IP will be under Gateway
<ooo> 71.237.4.1 ---Gateway IP
<ooo> i dont know what route -n is but ok
<ooo> what is a web interface to my modem
<ooo> Don't get me wrong linux is the best OS but for whatever reason behind the scenes people are not working with linux.
<ooo> Linux is far better than windows and better than MAC OS..
<ooo> and every program I want on windows such as photoshop i can get on linux such as gimp for free
<ooo> i don't understand the free as in beer part but its free
<ooo> i don't pay a dime and it runs like a dream until this
<BluesKaj> ooo, type the route -n IP into a browser
<ooo> type  route -n 71.237.4.1 into a web browser?
<BluesKaj> type route -n into the terminal ,. then  the resulting Gateway IP is typed into the browser addresbar
<ooo> ok
<jEhrichs> does anyone know a solution to "/usr/lib/libkhtml.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN6Phonon11VideoPlayer5eventEP6QEvent" google isn't very helpful here. I've checked the symlinks to libphonon and all point to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libphonon.so.4.6.0 which seem to be correct
<jEhrichs> has anyone a clue what could cause this error?
<ooo> it says its taking too long to respond
<ooo> BluesKaj it won't load
<BluesKaj> the IP you used was directly underneath gateway in the terminal , correct , ooo ?
<ooo> yes
<ooo> Output>>>>Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<ooo> 0.0.0.0         71.237.4.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<ooo> 71.237.4.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.252.0   U     2      0        0 eth1
<ooo> oops
<ooo> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<ooo> 0.0.0.0         71.237.4.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<ooo> 71.237.4.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.252.0   U     2      0        0 eth1
<FloodBotK1> ooo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ooo> ok
<BluesKaj>  then i"m out of ideas ...most ISPs allow user access to router settings
<ooo> well i do have a settings thing
<BluesKaj> besides it's dinnertime here ..gotta go ...
<ooo> i type in 10.0.01
<ooo> then i have access to some settings
<ooo> its like there settings page
<ooo> alright have a good night
<ooo> hanks for trying
<roezer> Geforce 210 nvidia card anyone using one
<guest__> Anyone ever tried to use a Dell 1720 printer on Kubuntu?
<ClarionInn> I'm having issues with a Dell 1720 Printer on my Kubuntu 11.04. I'm using a generic driver that guide said would work but it at times just prints pages of wingdings
#kubuntu 2012-08-08
<killerpot> hi<
<killerpot> someone speak french
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<linuxdude> hello
<killerpot> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<linuxdude> anyone knows of a good book explaining udev? Yes I've read the man page
<killerpot> i install unbuntu in a 78 gig patition ans now my windows 7 dont want load i chose ''swap'' on a 200 go partition and unbuntu  tell me chosse importe i chose win7 and now my windows 7 dont want to load help me plz all the day i try for that!
<linuxdude> killerpot: did you install ubuntu after window 7?
<killerpot> yes
<killerpot> in seethe windows loader in grub but dosent work
<killerpot> dosent want to load
<killerpot> im in reseifs
<killerpot> reserfs
<killerpot> oupss reiserfs
<killerpot> lol
<linuxdude> can you see your window partition?
<killerpot> yes i acced the file in unbuntu 12.04 lst
<killerpot> sotrry my first laguage is french but im good in english
<linuxdude> can you see the window 7 partition?
<killerpot> read up
<killerpot> yes i acced the file in unbuntu 12.04 lst
<killerpot> 43 gig windows 7 partiton
<killerpot> i see the file in unbuntuy
<killerpot> what can i do?
<killerpot> salut jonath
<linuxdude> I would reinstall grub
<killerpot> its istall automaticly with unbuntu
<linuxdude> something up with the grub config file
<killerpot> whre is the llast version of grub?
<killerpot> py partiton is always there
<killerpot> plz i dont whant losse my files on windows 7
<killerpot> i put
<killerpot> acroni system selector old version acrnis 10 dosent work
<linuxdude> back them up
<linuxdude> if you can get into your window 7 partition like you said you can
<linuxdude> from ubuntu
<linuxdude> just drg and drop
<killerpot> yes i can
<killerpot> can you help me on skype?
<killerpot> plz
<killerpot> im a cool guy
<killerpot> trop cave ca linux la je les me me pas capable delinstaler siboire
<arka> hiii
<arka> hii
<decci> I read about Firmwate Test Suite from canonical recently. Is it a new feature?
<decci> Seems like old feature
<decci> How shall I know new features coming up with Ubuntu 12.10
<iHarp> Can someone tell me how I might be able to fix my cups system? I think I broke it.. :p
<iHarp> I d/l the updated version in a tar ball and followed the install.txt.. However it now just says internal error when I go 127.0.01:631/admin
<Orcris> My file system just became read only. What should I do to fix this?
<Orcris> I don't think the hard drive is failing. The computer's pretty new
<Orcris> I don't know what I did to cause this. I was just doing some normal web browsing.
<amason> Orcris: usually happens if you have filesystem errors
<amason> have a look at dmesg
<amason> you can remount it read write using the mount command
<Orcris> Okay. Thanks.
<amason> but if it's been made read only it's probably for a reason and to protect the filesystem
<ramchandra> hello all :-)
<ramchandra> sorry wrong IRC
<arkanayan> hello, anyone here ?
<Charlos> Hello all
<Charlos> charlos@ubuntu:~$ chmod a+x jre-7u5-linux-i586.tar.gz chmod: cannot access `jre-7u5-linux-i586.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<Charlos> download java is /temp
<Charlos> how to make  ?
<arkanayan> hii
<Charlos> Hey
<arkanayan> anyone know, how to install video and audio codecs on kubuntu in .deb format ? Thanks...
<Charlos> tell me know
<Charlos> how to make done
<Charlos> charlos@ubuntu:~$ chmod a+x jre-7u5-linux-i586.tar.gz chmod: cannot access `jre-7u5-linux-i586.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<arkanayan> anyone know, how to install video and audio codecs on kubuntu in .deb format ? Thanks...
<jussi> arkanayan: you meran how to install from the software repo? or ?
<Charlos> cd /usr/java/
<Charlos> bash: cd: /usr/java/: No such file or directory
<arkanayan> no..i want to direct download deb files so i can use them offline ? thnx
<arkanayan> hello ?
<Charlos> stupids is offline here idiat
<jdrs> wget is what you want to use.
<jussi> arkanayan: ahh, you can download files at archive.ubuntu.org, or hang on a sec, let me see if the other service is still working
<jussi> !offline | arkanayan
<ubottu> arkanayan: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<arkanayan> ya offline...
<jussi> arkanayan: go have a look at that site listed there
<jdrs> a simple google search will give you this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1100816.html
<arkanayan> sure..thnx
<arkanayan> i searched google many times...
<jussi> arkanayan: in anycase, see the link I showed
<arkanayan> ok...
<jdrs> The one I posted is like a more detailed instruction like the one posted by jussi
<arkanayan> what is the keyboard shortcut to open terminal in kubuntu ?
<jdrs> I don't think there's a default shortcut for it. Because I've set mine like manually. But you can press alt+F2 then type Terminal
<m2k1981> hii
<amason> hello
<jdrs> Hey, I haven't been getting a lot of updates lately. Is kde 4.9 in the repos already?
<Riddell> jdrs: it's in 12.10 and in kubuntu-ppa/backports for 12.04
<jdrs> RIddell: is it gonna go to offcial kubuntu 12.04 repos?
<jdrs> Nvm. I've read it's gonna be available someday.
<markus> it seems udeftest no longer exists
<markus> how would I add new udev rules now?
<nvn> what is 'k' in kubuntu
<DFrostedWang> KDE
<DFrostedWang> You new to this?
<nvn> ya new
<nvn> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DFrostedWang> Kubuntu / Xubuntu / Ubuntu / Lubuntu / etc...
<nvn> exapnd KDE
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<DFrostedWang> KDE / XFCE / Unity / LXDE
<nvn> expand KDE
<DFrostedWang> K Desktop Environment
<nvn> "K" ??
<DFrostedWang> The appearance of your desktop
<DFrostedWang> K for KDE
<BluesKaj> 'morning mydogsnameisrudy
<DFrostedWang> I can't explain any better
<DFrostedWang> BluesKaj: ?
<nvn> nope..i wana knw wt K stands fro in KDE
<nvn> *for
<DFrostedWang> K
<DFrostedWang> I think that's all it stands for
<nvn> superb ans :D
<nvn> there shld be some meaning in it
<nvn> :)
<DFrostedWang> There should
<DFrostedWang> But I am a n00b
<nvn> thats y i has been named like that
<nvn> can anyone expand "KDE"
<nvn>  can anyone expand "KDE"
<ikonia> "Kommon Desktop Environment"
<DFrostedWang> Nope
<ikonia> it's a pun on the old "CDE" environment
<DFrostedWang> Oh
<DFrostedWang> Yep
<ikonia> which was legacy unix platforms desktop
<DFrostedWang> Thanx for that, ikonia. I didn't know that. :D
<Unit193> http://dot.kde.org/2009/11/24/repositioning-kde-brand
<BluesKaj> nvn, et al ,  The K in KDE does not stand for anything. It is the character that comes before L in the Latin alphabet, which stands for Linux.
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<DFrostedWang> lordievader: Good mornin'
<BluesKaj> that's the explanation I got many yrs ago
<lordievader> Hey DFrostedWang, how are you?
<DFrostedWang> Not bad...
<DFrostedWang> Where do I know you from?
<DFrostedWang> I have a terrible memory
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Euhmm, not sure? Perhaps from this room?
<DFrostedWang> Besides here, I thought I met you in another room
<DFrostedWang> Must have been someone else. NVM.
<Unit193> http://kde.org/announcements/announcement.php  Would indicate "Kool" was it.
<DFrostedWang> I am good, in any case.
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Could have been ##hardware.
<DFrostedWang> Sounds familiar
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Good to hear :)
<DFrostedWang> Wait, maybe ##linux
<DFrostedWang> ?
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: I think not, for as far as I know I have never visited ##linux, anyhow this is more a conversation for #kubuntu-offtopic.
<DFrostedWang> I was about to suggest that
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey phoenix_firebrd, how are you?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: hi, i am fine, how are you
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: I'm doing good, trying to decide what I am going to eat tonight...
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: me, enjoying the climate :)
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Good to hear :)
<pupoque> hi. i booted kubuntu 12.04 liveusb on my toshiba portege z930 laptop. and i see that Fn+Z doesn't toggle the keyboard backlight.
<pupoque> xev shows some info about the hotkey containing XF86KbdLightOnOff
<DarthFrog> I'm beginning to hate the ATI fglrx drivers.  :-(  Firefox and Thunderbird have massive video corruption.  But the open-source Radeon drivers aren't fast enough.
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> some update broke grub for my old i386 laptop with 12.04
<freinhard> no problem, but...
<freinhard> that laptop doesn't feature pae, so i can't boot the live-cd  *face palm*...
<freinhard> besides that laptop can't boot from usb and i got one CD left
<freinhard> so which iso do i want to use for that last CD so i can fix grub?
<freinhard> i found the mini.iso but can't tell if i can fix grub with that one
<DarthFrog> freinhard: You want to match the bitness of the installed version.
<freinhard> DarthFrog: 12.04, live-cd 12.04 doesn't work
<DarthFrog> What happens when you try to boot it?
<morze_47> Hi! After i have installed nvidia drivers after running nvidia-xconfig i got 640*480 max resolution on my notebook. Tried to install bumblebee and other drivers, but that didn`t help. I have Nvidia Optimus with GEFORCE GT 325M and Intel GPUs.
<morze_47> What can I do to fix this?
<morze_47> When running Nvidia X Server Settings i get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver."
<OerHeks> Optimus/bumblebee, maybe the guys in #bumblebee can help, morze_47
<morze_47> Thanks, I`ll try ask them.
<freinhard> DarthFrog: when i boot the 12.04 iso, it asks for pae which isn't supported by the laptops CPU
<lordievader> Good evening
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: good evening
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Hey, how are you?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: I am fine also in the evening :)
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: actually is 30 min to midnight
<lordievader> Nice that it hasn't changed.
<lordievader> Here it is just 19:47
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: enjoy, me off to bed, see you later
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Sleep well.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: you too
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Monika> I reinstalled my Kubuntu and now the windows behave weird: They either open on 100% (but are not maximized; I maximize and unmaximize them and then they have the proper size) or they open on 50% and the previously top window takes up the other 50%.
<Monika> What can I do to fix this?
<Monika> Should I try a different driver? Could that help?
<Monika> There are four at additional drivers: Nvidia version 173, version current, version 173-updates, version current-updates
<Volksgrenadier> is it possible for me to have Kubuntu on a seperate HDD then my windows HDD
<Volksgrenadier> for example my windows HDD is C: I want linux to be on D: I assume that is possible, but everytime I try to install it or boot it I get trouble
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> anyone able to test calligra on 12.04?
#kubuntu 2012-08-09
<amason> Riddell: yeh i can test on 12.04
<amason> Riddell: are there packages existing somewhere or do I need to compile ?
<godzero> ;( my buddie's raspery pie no workie
<nsmgo> Hi buddies; Ever since I moved my system to static IPs with configuration in /etc/network/interfaces; it's taking longer to startup... dmsg says it's waiting on network interfaces... ?) Any Ideas to look into?
<c2tarun> is there any way of setting meta key as the shortcut for kickoff application launcher. I tried from keyboard shortcuts, but its asking some additional key with meta key.
<Brustofski-Fan> I know qtcurve styles you save the config file as say pack.qtcurve... but i fotget what you save bespin as?
<TheRiverBend> how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked?
<TheRiverBend> how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked?
<TheRiverBend> how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked? how many dicks has kim kardashian sucked?
<FloodBotK1> TheRiverBend: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amason> i suspect that probably wasn't worth pastebinning
<zobbi> why is everyone so quiet..?
<hateball> We're hunting wabbits
<zobbi> hateball: oh.. here's one...
<zobbi> where're the acpi options in kde.. I want to put this live kubuntu to sleep and myself go to bed..
<zobbi> and where do I change the fonts in menus.. title bars.. kde dialogs etc..?
<hateball> zobbi: are you new to Kubuntu?
<hateball> zobbi: If you press alt+f2, that will start "krunner" in which you can just start typing "whatever you want to get done" and you will get there right away
<hateball> zobbi: like say "fonts"
<zobbi> hateball: totally.. I use debian.. but I'm looking for something sensible to introduce others to linux.. so far so good..
<hateball> zobbi: Well I guess I should say new to KDE :p
<hateball> (I always remap alt+f2 to alt+space=
<zobbi> it's not bad at all actually.. I changed the fonts to Verdana & terminus everywhere .. doesn't appear to affect the kde widgets (title bars, menus.. dialogs..)
<hateball> Not sure if you have to restart KDE/the_apps for it to take effect..., but I dont think so
<zobbi> I thought about that.. restarting, I mean.. but since this is the live 12.04.. I don't want to reboot by accident and then have to run a bunch of downloads all over again..
<hateball> yeah, that would be annoying :p
<hateball> you can restart all of plasma tho
<hateball> kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop &
<hateball> I guess one should do "kstart plasma-desktop" but whatever :p
<zobbi> Thks.. I'll try that tomorrow.. I found the power saving stuff via your "krunner" suggestion... neat..
<hateball> zobbi: When I change font size I get a warning that it will only affect newly started apps
<hateball> and I verified that it's indeed the case
<hateball> zobbi: krunner is the way to go :)
<hateball> enable nepomuk+strigi and you never have to look for stuff anywhere else :p
<hateball> well, mostly.
<uberdub> can anyone offer any help configuring grub?
<uberdub> can anyone help me with setting my default kernel with grub?
<uberdub> 3.2 is about as stable as charlie manson off his meds for my hardware
<amason> hah
<uberdub> I keep setting the default in the file but still boots 3.2 in 12.04
<martin__> hey guyz, I have a problem. I have kubuntu 12.04 and after a month of using I can not install anything. When I try to install any software, the sudo window appears only for 1 second and I have no chance to put there password. can somebody help?
<uberdub> I think everyone is sleeping
<hateball> martin__: Do you mean when using eg. Muon software center?
<uberdub> any experience with configuring grub?
<martin__> hateball: yes, but also when there are any updates available the prob. is the same
<prometheus> Hello ... i have a VPN question if someone can help me.. i have (i think) all the necassary information to  set it up i just can't get it to work.
<hateball> martin__: ok... I don't really know a solution to your problem, but you could try upgrading using the terminal and see if that solves your problem
<prometheus> i am a newbie and i terminal would most definately be more complicated for me
<prometheus> simply going toVPN connections> Create vpn did not work
<prometheus> is there a special channel you can recommend for help on this specific matter ?
<hateball> prometheus: Do you get any specific errors?
<hateball> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<martin__> hateball: but this would just be a temporarly solution. now I wanna install software.deb and prob. the same
<prometheus> no... i put my information in and it seems to work, but when i check my IP it is still the same. the settings and options i get are different from what i had on win7 which worked perfectly.
<hateball> martin__: I'm saying there might be a bug with what you're currently running, that could possibly be solved by upgrading using the terminal
<prometheus> how do i upgrade?
<hateball> So I would do that first
<prometheus> simple check from update mgr?
<hateball> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<prometheus> i'm speaking to everyone, really... anyoen who can help  on the subject
<hateball> Well you get updates through the software updater yes, but it's different from an "upgrade"
<prometheus> i'm not even sure if i'm in the correct channel for my type of question ... i am willing to read so links would help. A link on how to "Upgrade" whatever it is your saying i should upgrade
<hateball> again... !who
<martin__> hateball: aha ok, is there any command so kubuntu will download and install everything ?
<hateball> *I* was addressing martin__
<prometheus> and IDK what i am running, i've used VPNc as well as the software that came with ubuntu
<hateball> martin__: Yes, open konsole and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<uberdub> anyone handy with grub?
<prometheus> those exact commands or separated by the &
<prometheus> s
<prometheus> i'm sorry if you don't want to deal with a newbie right now... i'm just trying to learn. i have VERY basic command line skills
<prometheus> OK so i've done both of those. So if thats not updating what the Software Update does, then what is it updating?
<prometheus> ye awell, thanks anyway.
<martin__> hateball: installing... I'll let u know if it helped
<hateball> martin__: Alright :)
<hateball> martin__: Since it'll bring you update you'll have to install something new for it to prompt you again
<hateball> s/update/up-to-date/
<martin__> hateball: ok, i'll do that
<lordievader> Good morning
<martin__> hateball: it seems like its working properly now :)
<martin__> perfect, thanks a lot!
<uberdub> can anyone help with grub config?
<lordievader> uberdub: I always use the tool grub-customizer to do that. What do you want to do anyway?
<uberdub> trying to set my default kernel to previous
<uberdub> changing the default value in /etc/default/grub but does nothing
<lordievader> uberdub: Have you run "sudo update-grub" after making a change?
<uberdub> yes
<lordievader> uberdub: Anyhow as I said the tool grub-customizer makes things easy, have you tried it?
<lordievader> uberdub: Here a little guide on installing it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<uberdub> is it in the reps?
<lordievader> uberdub: The whole process of installing the tool is in the link I gave you.
<uberdub> yeah just added the rep
<Paola> Hello all!
<Paola> help me please
<Paola> I want know about on Kubuntu 11.04 Released   this its work good ? and have drivers for ati/amd  ?
<lordievader> Paola: I think you mean 12.04, it works quite all right, haven't got any problem with it. I am also using an ATI card.
<hateball> 11.04 is quite old, if that's what she indeed meant
<hateball> or he
<hateball> who knows!
<uberdub> 3.2 doesnt like my hardware
<uberdub> sleep/suspend dont work
<uberdub> rebooting checking grub
<lordievader> hateball: Guess it is a simply typo.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<zobbi> hateball: just to let you know that it changes to all widget fonts (kde menus, dialogs..) took effect after logging out and logging back in.
<hateball> zobbi: :)
<DFrostedWang> Is there a way to keep track of system changes for a certain period of time? I am going to attempt installing WINE + Steam, then Skyrim. I really don't want to f*ck up my computer, since I have already done that dozens of times just this week.
<DFrostedWang> If something goes wrong, I want to know what, and what to undo.
<hateball> DFrostedWang: Well, installing Wine is a matter of installing a few packages. That gets logged in /var/log/apt/
<hateball> DFrostedWang: and anything you install *with* wine gets contained inside ~/.wine/ so it's simple enough to clean up
<hateball> (assuming you do not create custom bottles and so on and so forth)
<DFrostedWang> Okay, thanx
<DFrostedWang> Custom bottles?
<DFrostedWang> Care to expand on that?
<hateball> You can separate wine into "bottles"
<DFrostedWang> So they don't f*ck with each other?
<hateball> lets say you have apps that conflict or something, you can create a new virtual C:
<hateball> yeap
<DFrostedWang> Neato
<DFrostedWang> Wouldn't it be simpler to make a new D:\ drive or something?
<hateball> wineprefix, if you want to google :)
<hateball> a new "drive" would still be within the same installation of the "os"
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, no need to use that "f" term , it's not necessary
<DFrostedWang> Like /home/wine/D = D:\
<DFrostedWang> BluesKaj: Okay then
<DFrostedWang> Bad habit
<hateball> things in different bottles cannot talk to each other tho, so that might be a downside depending on the use case
<hateball> anyhow, that's wine-specific :)
<DFrostedWang> Thanx
<DFrostedWang> Do you know anything about installing Steam in WINE?
<hateball> It's been years since I did, but I'm thinking it's quite straightforward still. Even more so now.
<hateball> DFrostedWang: You may want to have a look at winehq.org
<hateball> it has an app-db with instructions and such for all the things
<DFrostedWang> Okay, thanx. But it did say 32bit installation was easier than 64bit installation
<DFrostedWang> Why?
<DFrostedWang> Can't all things 32bit run on 64bit?
<hateball> the default wine is 32-bit
<DFrostedWang> Okay then
<hateball> that is, it emulates (it's not an emulator shhh)  a 32-bit windows install
<DFrostedWang> Okay then
<hateball> Assuming the app you'll run does not require 64-bit, or 2GB+ ram for the process, it'll likely be fine :)
<DFrostedWang> Thanx
<DFrostedWang> Know of any way to avoid updates to Steam and my games I use it with?
<DFrostedWang> I have HughesNet w/ a 400MB/day limit on downloads.
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm i have hughes also but only 250mg per 24hrs ..  kind of sucks but all there is here
<DFrostedWang> I pay extra for it.
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya you do
<DFrostedWang> ~100$/month
<DFrostedWang> Just got 4G out here, may check w/ AT&T for service when HughesNet's contract runs out.
<mydogsnameisrudy> have to watch downloads all the time or get up at 2 am to do anything
<DFrostedWang> I am up all night
<DFrostedWang> Not a daytime person
<gonssal_> hi all
<mydogsnameisrudy> 2am to 7am open downloads
<DFrostedWang> I've started not caring anymore, tho. I just let my downloads go. One time I put a cap on them (torrents) and it didn't stop the drain on my allowance, so I called them and (after a very long conversation with someone extremely uninformed) got ~14 restore tokens now. :D
<Pici> I suppose you could put together your own solution by using trickle. Its a per-process bandwidth limiter.
<DFrostedWang> They didn't understand that, even though I was downloading a 1.5GB file, it shouldn't take all my allowance and couldn't possibly use it that fast because their speed sux.
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, satellite internet ?
<DFrostedWang> Yeah
<DFrostedWang> It sux
<DFrostedWang> Now, before I have even got WINE ready to install Steam, I already have to use ~190 MB of my allowance.
<DFrostedWang> My home is too big.
<DFrostedWang> I mean, too small.
<DFrostedWang> And it is far from my unallocated space
<DFrostedWang> Can I edit fstab to have it mount to /Home, then make a new /home and symlink there somehow?
<DFrostedWang> Would that be feasible?
<DFrostedWang> Perhaps I could make a new partition ~20GB and copy then symlink .wine there?
<hateball> DFrostedWang: do you have unallocated space on the drive?
<hateball> DFrostedWang: Why would you make a new partition rather than extend the existing one you use for /home ?
<hateball> DFrostedWang: Anyhow, I would boot gparted or some such and resize if you have unallocated space. Otherwise, sure you can create a new partition and place wine there. You could either use a symlink, or use wineprefix to point there
<rottingdead> Hallo hello
<Husar> hi, someone have blue faces on youtube? :(
<rottingdead> Husar: What?  Lol.
<Husar> Bleu humans body
<Husar> ;d
<Husar> yes, looks funny...
<Husar> wait, i show u screenshot
<rottingdead> Husar: I was just on there mine looked fine.
<rottingdead> Husar: Oooooh wait, do you have an nVidia Video Card?
<Husar> http://imgup.pl/di/7TPD/zrzut+ekranu1.png
<Husar> look at this ;d
<Husar> looks like new virus 'Avatar-virus'? lol
<Husar> yea, nVidia
<Husar> and some days ago, was update, hmy...
<rottingdead> Husar: It's NOT a Virus, right click video click Settings uncheck Enable Hardware Acceleration, there's a bug in libvdpau(nVidia Proprietary) program that's being worked on.
<Husar> i know that is no virus ;p
<Husar> your fix work
<rottingdead> Heheh, just saying
<Husar> thx
<rottingdead> Husar: I know, it's called a
<rottingdead> Software blob
<rottingdead> Husar: And it's doing it in Kubuntu now? Last night I used Kubuntu, it wasn't doing it.
<Husar> Ok, thats help. Thx again.
<marcnesium> Hi all! I have here a little tiny prob with my kde... i've setup my conky stuff (works great), thats located at the very right of my screen. I also setup a shortcut to resize and move a window, so that it fits exactly into my desktop without covering conky and stuff - works great. But: everytime i start an application somehow kde remembers the correct size but places the window somewhere onto my desktop. my question: is there a simple way (config
<marcnesium> file) to tell kde to open windows to the top left when started?
<Husar> Yup, Kubuntu 64, 12.04
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Not sure, I do know it's the window manager(kwin) that's doing that..
<marcnesium> rottingdead: do you know if there is some kind of default value for positon somewhere?
<DFrostedWang> Having issues installing now.
<DFrostedWang> Failed to run install script
<DFrostedWang> I have enough space, tho.
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Check in system settings under K Menu, see if you can't find anything for kwin.
<DFrostedWang> hateball: I don't suppose you know how to help me now?
<marcnesium> searched for that a long time... nothing found... looking for something in config files...
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: What are you trying to do anyway?
<hateball> DFrostedWang: doing what?
<hateball> I'm many things. Mindreader is not one.
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Sorry, can't really help with this one, shouldn't there be something your ~/ directory under ~/.kde ?
<DFrostedWang> Installing Steam and Skyrim
<DFrostedWang> I figured you might remember what I was doing.
<DFrostedWang> Anyway, running the install script gets me that error.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Heheh..  I'm not really a gamer here.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Pastebin or ompldr a screenshot?
<DFrostedWang> okay
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Wait, are you talking about a game install, or Kubuntu install?
<DFrostedWang> game install
<DFrostedWang> It's a WINE issue.
<hateball> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<marcnesium> rottingdead: yeah, i'm looking into kwinrc, but a lot of ??? in there
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Ooooh, thought you meant Kubuntu.
<DFrostedWang> rottingdead: I would like to make Unity work again, tho. If you wanna help with a Kubuntu install.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Heheh, I know what wine is, =P.
<DFrostedWang> Would it be feasible to run microXP in VB?
<DFrostedWang> Because I have it
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: And you may be in luck!!  Just follow these instructions and it just might help.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: No, =(
<DFrostedWang> Why not?
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Run -> wget kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: From Konsole, or Gnome Terminal, it doesn't matter.
<DFrostedWang> I have winetricks already...
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: sh winetricks vcrun2005sp1 do that?
<DFrostedWang> I have vcrun2008
<DFrostedWang> But I will install 2005spi
<DFrostedWang> sp1*
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Aaah yeah, get 2005, I didn't know 2008 existed.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Also  sh winetricks dotnet20 ; sh winetricks gdiplus
<DFrostedWang> dotnet20? Okay
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Yep...
<DFrostedWang> All the versions on the tutorial were higher
<DFrostedWang> Maybe that is the issue.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: There's also dotnet40 but it'll encounter an error,  you have to follow the instructions that winetricks specifies to get dotnet40.
<DFrostedWang> dotnet35 does too
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Did you have any issues with ie8 crashing? I couldn't get ie8 working, =(/
<MMlosh> Hi!  kubuntu installer crashes on me..   :(    in  kde_ui.py line 957 in on_next_clicked       it's AttributeError 'Page' object has no attribute 'controller'
<DFrostedWang> I haven't tried
<DFrostedWang> IE sux
<DFrostedWang> Bandwidth issues
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: In Kubuntu, installing Unity should be straight forward.
<DFrostedWang> I have Unity installed
<DFrostedWang> But it looks like crap all of a sudden
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Yeah, some stuff, like if you play WoW, the installer thing doesn't look very good, once you install ie7 or ie6, it looks fine.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Yeah, you're probably missing some stuff, no?
<DFrostedWang> Maybe
<hateball> MMlosh: You could try the alternate installer, if you're comfortable with an ncurses install
<MMlosh> already downloading that...
<DFrostedWang> But my computer runs for days at a time, so when I reboot and something is wrong, IDK what it is, exactly.
<DFrostedWang> Note: command 'unzip -o -q -d /home/ubuntu/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/syswow64 l_intl.zip' returned status 50. Aborting.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Yeah, I couldn't get 2 days on Kubuntu without KDE freezing up, =(.
<DFrostedWang> Same thing I got installing dotnet35
<MMlosh> hateball, is it possible that it crashes because of my input?  can computer name contain spaces?
<hateball> MMlosh: Well, it *shouldnt*
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Yeah, don't worry about copying issues and warnings, those happen to me too, and they're fine.
<hateball> MMlosh: shouldnt contain spaces, that is
<DFrostedWang> I am not worrying...
<DFrostedWang> They won't let it install with errors
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Here's my system -> Linux localhost 3.5.0-gentoo #3 SMP Wed Aug 8 03:46:19 UTC 2012 x86_64 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5400 @ 2.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<hateball> The old ricer solution
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Ooooooooh, hey, move everything from ~/.wine then delete .wine and run -> WINEARCH=win32 winecfg ; Wine doesn't run too good in a 64Bit Arch.
<MMlosh> hateball, usernames shouldn't start with a big letter...  yet the installer is perfectly fine with that ..  but a space in hostname crashes it?   I wonder why haven't tried removing that space
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Then you can just move everything back to .wine.
<rottingdead> MMlosh: You can use \ such as Program\ Files
<marcnesium> i found it! in kwinrc: Placement=ZeroCornered
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Sweet, =)
<marcnesium> thanks for the help!
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Haha, is there really that many lines in kwinrc it looked like it took a while to find that.
<MMlosh> rottingdead, will that not crash the installer  AND show itself in shell prompt without the backslash?
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Not sure, Linux isn't too fond up spaces, well not in a Terminal anyway
<DFrostedWang> rottingdead: Turns out, my installations were still going on in winetricks
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Oh, also, yeah, Linux doesn't like capitalized usernames either, =(.
<DFrostedWang> rottingdead: I think I broke it now
<DFrostedWang> rottingdead: I killed everything wine was running
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Always run from Terminal -> top hit "U" type in your username and hit "K" to kill the process..
<MMlosh> rottingdead, yes, I know that..  But the installer reports no errors or warnings when someone does that.  Neither does kde user control panel
<DFrostedWang> rottingdead: I used htop
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Yeah, I was just getting in here so I couldn't see what your problem is.
<DFrostedWang> .... I think I just broke htop
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Lmfao, how can you break htop?
<DFrostedWang> I was doing "man winetricks", but was accidently in my htop window.
<DFrostedWang> I said something about a core dump
<DFrostedWang> It*
<DFrostedWang> And a backtrace
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Just hit Ctrl + D, lol.
<MMlosh> rottingdead, out of curiosity - why are usernames supposed to be lowercase?
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Sorry, I've only been into Linux a couple years and still not sure what everything is, or why somethings are they way they are, =(.
<MMlosh> rottingdead, do you know how likely is, that I'll see '\ ' instead of ' ' when I try the backslash way?
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Is it finally position Top Left ?
<rottingdead> MMlosh: You can use " " if you want..
<MMlosh> in the "Your computer's name:" field in the installer?  Will that work?
<rottingdead> MMlosh: I only mentioned \ because it's what a terminal does when you use tab completion.
<MMlosh> oh
<DFrostedWang> wine: WINEARCH set to win32 but '/home/ubuntu/.wine' is a 64-bit installation.
<DFrostedWang> I did like you said and got that
<rottingdead> MMlosh: No, you can't use spaces in names _ are fine, probably any character except for spaces.
<hateball> You could read the RFC for DNS name standards
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Yeah, you have to run -> sudo rm -rv .wine ; the sudo is optional, but if you run rm -rv as root, it won't ask questions about removing read-only files from ~/.wine
<hateball> or do like microsoft and ignore them ;f
<MMlosh> hateball, true.. This computer won't be taking part in DNS, but good point
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Oh, the "V" is optional that's mean --verbose.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: When removing directories you need the -r --recursive.
<MMlosh> hateball,  update - putting an underscore instead of space DIDN'T help
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Just watch what you're doing though, I wasn't and removed my Windows install one day, lmfao
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Sorry, I can't help as I'm not sure what you're doing
<MMlosh> rottingdead, trying to install kubuntu 64b
<rottingdead> MMlosh: OOoooh, and MMlosh if that's what you wanted for a username didn't work?
<marcnesium> rottingdead: yeah, with that key set, that i posted. works fine now :)
<MMlosh> rottingdead, that probably won't work as well
<hateball> MMlosh: heh, strange. how long is the computer name then?
<MMlosh> 10
<DFrostedWang> rottingdead: If I "rm -r" a file/directory, can I recover it?
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Yeah, look on the Kubuntu handbook/wiki see if it talks about naming conventions, Linux is kind of fussy about spaces and caps in usernames.
<MMlosh> btw: the original content of that field was over 25 characters
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: No, you have to very very very careful with rm -v
<DFrostedWang> Okay...
<DFrostedWang> I just deleted my wine folder then
<DFrostedWang> Because my backup is borked and cp -rv * ../ didn't work too well
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Like I said, just rm -rv -r .wine but make sure you move your programs in .wine you want first, and then remove .wine
<DFrostedWang> It moved the items and didn't leave originals
<MMlosh> rottingdead, no spaces in usernames, that would be bad..  But the uppercase user on another computer is doing just fine
<MMlosh> switching to alternate...
<MMlosh> I am sure error reporting will work there...  crash in error reporting code is so unfortunate...
<DFrostedWang> Also, .wine is a mounted partition, so this is a little more complicated.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Yeah, after verifying ~/.wine it's safe to remove .wine directory then : WINEARCH=win32 winecfg
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Why did you mount it?  Lol...  You should only mount $HOME not .wine, =P.
<DFrostedWang> A mounted partition that also contains my VBoxes
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Why are vboxes in .wine?
<DFrostedWang> And I mounted it because my /home partition was running empty and I wanted to install Skryim
<DFrostedWang> My computer's a mess
<DFrostedWang> Symlinks, copies, backups, etc... are everywhere
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Small hard drive, eh?
<DFrostedWang> 250GB
<DFrostedWang> Not quite big enough for me, I'm afraid
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Yeah, you won't like skyrim or any other game for that matter in a Virtual Machine, it'll run soooo bad, it
<rottingdead> it'll probably just crash.
<DFrostedWang> My VBoxes are in .wine because that is also my VBox partition, BTW.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Like I said, ONLY run rm -r /* -r is only for directories */ when yoou sure EVERYTHING you want is backed up, and still have to watch what your doing, NOTHING is recoverable once that command is ran.
<DFrostedWang> I think I'll make a simpler way of doing things
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Aaah, I think I see what you mean about VM's, backing things up inside an OS inside a VM?
<DFrostedWang> VMs has nothing to do with this, they are just inside that folder
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: You did realize that VM's use hard drive space as well, yes?
<DFrostedWang> Yes
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Why did you put them in .wine though?  I don't get it.
<DFrostedWang> I didn't put them in .wine
<MMlosh> rottingdead, another bug in Desktop installer - the translation is incomplete, but only the alternated CD warned me
<DFrostedWang> My VBoxes were on a 30GB partition, and I mounted that partition as /home/ubuntu/.wine
<DFrostedWang> I needed the space
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Aaaaah, I see I see..  I just use the standard 4 partitions well except on this install I have 8 partitions.
<DFrostedWang> I have ~18 partitions
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: /boot swap rootfs(/) /home
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: I have 2 Primaries Windows is /dev/sda1 ; /dev/sda2 ; Gentoo = /dev/sda3(Extended) no /dev/sda4 ; /dev/sda5 /boot /dev/sda6 swap /dev/sda7 rootfs /dev/sda8 $HOME
<DFrostedWang> | /Music | /Movies | /porn | Virtualbox | /home | Old /home that got too small | [Other OS partitions]
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Porn, lmfao.
<DFrostedWang> Where else does it go?
<DFrostedWang> It used to be symlinked all over the place
<MMlosh> rottingdead, hateball,    another issue ahead.  Alternate CD cannot be transformed into USB installer, because it specifically tries to mount the CD.  The HP system I install refused to boot from CDs :(
<DFrostedWang> It got annoying
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Hahahaha.
<rottingdead> rootfs           40G  5.7G   33G  15% / Heh.
<DFrostedWang> I have ~50GB to work with, so I suppose I can make a new partition for .wine
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: You probably knew, but you can run df -h to see your mounted partitions and how much space is left and used and total
<rottingdead> /dev/sda8       181G   20G  152G  12% /home
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: This is a 320Gb hard drive, it's about shot though, many reinstalls and this drive is getting old.
<DFrostedWang> http://static.inky.ws/text/529
<DFrostedWang> How long have you had that computer?
<marcnesium> may i ask another question i have regarding dolphin? i'm looking for an option that the fs tree on the left side is enfolded when i click into a folder on the right side... somebody knows something about that?
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Not very, every couple years I'm buying new parts, like this month I got a new motherboard -> www.gigabyte.us/prohttp://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3595#spducts/product-page.aspx?pid=3595#sp
<MMlosh> hateball, nevermind, starting shell and mounting the correct device fixed the issue. I had to specify filesystem type, without that it crashed while trying to send some ioctl to the partition
<DFrostedWang> Mine is only a few years old
<DFrostedWang> Acer Aspire 6930
<hateball> MMlosh: weird issues you're having :/
<DFrostedWang> It's a laptop with a broken screen
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Sorry, you'll get an error with that link I posted.
<rottingdead> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3595#sp
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: My CPU is fairly old though...
<DFrostedWang> I got a dual-core 2.0GHz
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Yeahp.
<DFrostedWang> My graphics suck, tho
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Mine is a dual core CPU 2.57Ghz if iirc..
<rottingdead> 2.70**
<rottingdead> model name      : Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5400  @ 2.70GHz
<DFrostedWang> "if iirc" is redundant, you know.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Yeah, sorry, haha.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: I was going to say if I recall correctly, got lazy, =P.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: I have an nVidia GeForce GTS 450 GDDR5 1 Gig Video Card, not too shabby
 * DFrostedWang just noticed there are only 282 ppl in #kubuntu
<DFrostedWang> Why not 1500-ish like #ubuntu?
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Hah, who knows.
<MMlosh> hateball, rottingdead: On Alternate, the error reporting code works..  The rules for the hostname is  [letters,numbers,dash], length 63 or lower, not allowed to start or end with the dash
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Yeahp, you can use _ such as _MMlosh, no?
<oneslash2> hi. i have the KDE environment, i can hear sound when logging in but if i open a mp3/avi/youtube etc i can't hear anything
<MMlosh> rottingdead, the installer won't let me do that
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Aaah, that's news to me then.
<MMlosh> the same goes for usernames with the first letter uppercase..
<MMlosh> my system doesn't mind, but the installer does
<rottingdead> oneslash2: Yeahp, typical PulseAudio for you!!
<oneslash2> rottingdead: newbie here, what should i do?
<rottingdead> oneslash2: Is _is_ safe to uninstall pulseaudio from your system, restart Kubuntu, see if that helps..
<rottingdead> oneslash2: Are you  using an onboard sound card or pci?
<oneslash2> rottingdead: onboard, laptop
<rottingdead> oneslash2: Don't remove pulseaudio then, I've never owned a laptop, so I couldn't figure out a work around for ya
<oneslash2> ATI Technologies Inc Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]
<MMlosh> oneslash2, sounds like phonon hogging the sound devices and not letting pulse to handle them..   is that non-12.04 kubuntu?
<rottingdead> oneslash2: Try adding your username to pulse and pulseaccess groups -> gpasswd -a YourUserName pulse ; gpasswd -a YourUserName pulseaccess, see if that helps.
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Do you know a work around?  Because quite frankly, I _HATE_ PulseAudio, =P.
<MMlosh> robotdevil, oneslash2 let's try browsing kubuntu setting first and forcing the streams through pulseaudio..   and btw: the group is named pulse-access
<MMlosh> rottingdead, I love it.. allows me to kill sounds from flashplayer and keep the rest
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Thanks, I didn't know, as I don't have pulse on this system
<MMlosh> also I don't need a soundcard in all of my PCs and hw muxing
<oneslash2> MMlosh: where to browse the settings?
<MMlosh> do you have full kubuntu, or KDE somewhere?
<oneslash2> rottingdead: i don't have pulse and pulseaccess groups
<rottingdead> oneslash2: You should, installing pulse and pulse-access should add the groups to /etc/group
<rottingdead> oneslash2: sorry, installing pulseaudio**
<rottingdead> oneslash2: I'm not really familiar with Kubuntu these days, I'm using a more advanced CLI OS nowadays.
<oneslash2> rottingdead: what os?
<rottingdead> oneslash2: Gentoo Linux.
<rottingdead> oneslash2: And it's slower too get anything as well, it's source based, meaning it's a rolling release, it installs from sources rather than binaries, like Ubuntu/Kubuntu or OpenSUSE.
<oneslash2> rottingdead: nice, do you get to learn new things with it?
<rottingdead> oneslash2: Yes, how a headache truly feels, =P.
<oneslash2> rottingdead: also, thanks, installing pulse audio worked but i cannot make volume higher
<BluesKaj> MMlosh, pulseaudio without pavucontrol limits your options. If you have a pci soundcard then PA is essential (unfortunately), but most onboards seem to link to flash webaudio with a problem, something pci soundcards arenm't able to do
<rottingdead> oneslash2: If you aren't familiar with command line, you will _HATE_ gentoo for eternity, =P
<BluesKaj> err  onboards seem to link to flash webaudio "without" a problem
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: How's you been?  Haven't seen ya in a few days.
<oneslash2> no volume, pressing vol buttons does nothing
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, I'm fine , how's things with you?
<rottingdead> oneslash2: You can also type alsamixer in Konsole and press F6 to select your sound card and adjust your sound settings there as well.
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Not bad.
<rottingdead> oneslash2: I always forget about pavucontrol..
<BluesKaj> I'm not a pulseaudio fan, if i could do without it I would , but my onboard audio is crappy even thru spdif , so I installed a m-audio pci soundcard which a much cleaner digital stream to the audio receiver DAC
<MMlosh> BluesKaj, it's not that bad nowadays.. both kde volume control and gnome volume controls now support it quite well...  only the "configuration" tab in pavucontrol is something extra
<DFrostedWang> 61MB left in /home
<DFrostedWang> How can I make it bigger?
<DFrostedWang> I can't increase the partition size
<rottingdead> This is pretty sweet eh, this is a TTY Console -> http://ompldr.org/vZjFtZg/cli
<MMlosh> also: PA in default situation allows me to use only analog OR only digital out at once, although both work fine in paralell
<DFrostedWang> I thought maybe some kind of symlinking system w/ a new partition might help.
<oneslash2> rottingdead: pavucontrol helped but the volume up/down keys won't work
<DFrostedWang> Any suggestions?
<MMlosh> oneslash2, they are regular hotkeys
<rottingdead> oneslash2: Got and up and down arrow?  Hit those instead.
<MMlosh> oneslash2, they need to be configured somewhere
<MMlosh> oneslash2, also - did you setup the master channel in kde volume control?
<oneslash2> MMlosh: thanks. dumb nme
<MMlosh> without that you may be adjusting wrong channel's volume
<rottingdead> MMlosh: I never had luck with my onboard sound card either, I had to splurge(spelling), and buy a PCI Sound Card envy24 Family
<BluesKaj> oneslash2,
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'  then turn those controls up to the max
<MMlosh> rottingdead, mine worked fine with pulse after some tweaking, but wine produced only cracking sound
<MMlosh> BluesKaj, won't work with pulse  "alsamixer -c0" might be the way
<oneslash2> BluesKaj: done, it's fine now!
<oneslash2> thanks all
<rottingdead> MMlosh: Yeah, I'm getting a screen shot here of my sound card.
<MMlosh> rottingdead, after that I switched to PCI soundblaster from 1997 ...  loud and clear :P
<rottingdead> MMlosh: I have to merge xwd and imagemagick though, as I'm all CLI, so I don't have a graphical Screen Shot Program installed yet.
<oneslash2> now it leaves me with the radeon drivers. I cannot use KDE destop effects. Tried to install ati's proprietary drivers but no success
<MMlosh> rottingdead, I was unaware that you had some problems as well..   you can't make a screenshot of a soundcard. only a photo
<rottingdead> oneslash2: There _should_ be a command you _Must_ add argbglxvisuals "yes" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for that to work.
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, the snd_ice1724 driver ?
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Yes!!!
<DFrostedWang> GUYS! Any help for my problem
<DFrostedWang> ?
<BluesKaj> yup, that's the m-audio driver as well , same chip i guess
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Sorry, what?
<DFrostedWang> 61MB left in /home
<DFrostedWang> I can't increase the partition size
<DFrostedWang> I thought maybe some kind of symlinking system w/ a new partition might help.
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: It's been a pretty pretty nice sound card, =).
<DFrostedWang> Any suggestions?
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Hey, don't mind a stupid arrogant question, but you do know what a symlink is, yes?
<oneslash2> damn, youtube still has no sound
<rottingdead> oneslash2: Something is stealing your sounds it appears, figuring that out is one thing I could never figure out.
<marcnesium> rottingdead: may i ask another question i have regarding dolphin? i'm looking for an option that the fs tree on the left side is enfolded when i click into a folder on the right side... somebody knows something about that?
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: ln - make links between files that's all symlinking does, heheh.
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: manpages FTw.
<DFrostedWang> rottingdead: I know
<rottingdead> DFrostedWang: Just making sure.
<DFrostedWang> I have used them before
<DFrostedWang> I thought maybe I could symlink the old partition to the new one, but have it only write files in folders on the new partition.
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Redefine, I'm not sure what you're asking.
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, yes I'm happy with it , altho it took me a week to find the right driver name , altho i thought i could run it without pulseaudio , but was mistaken ...at least the digital passthru works well in PA
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Hmm, no PA here, I mask that in Gentoo, =P.
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Hitting F8 in Dolphin shows/hides hidden directories
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, how about flash audio on websites ?
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Works just fine.
<BluesKaj> really , so alsa links to webaudio with your soundcard , mine doesn't and I can't find the answer , rottingdead
<rottingdead> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GDngCjHrUw That sounds sweeeeet in my 5.1 Surround, =).
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Dude, you're using PA,=P
<BluesKaj> yeah , ive tried running without PA , no audio on websites that use flash , whiuch most do
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Dude, you never added snd_hda_intel to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf did you?  If you're using onboard, you're kind of stuck.
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, sorry , i don't get you
<marcnesium> rottingdead: in dolphin you can have two planes: leftside i prefer a treeview of my filesystem. rightside there is the content of the current folder. with me? my problem: when i double click onto a folder on the right side to get into that folder, i would like the leftside to open that corrsponding tree branch for the folder i just entered... sorry for my bad english
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Here's my alsamixer -> http://ompldr.org/vZjFtbQ/Desktop.png
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Sounds like it's just copying rather than opening where you want it, sorry, Dolphin isn't merged on my system yet....  So I can't follow along
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: su - password ; echo "blacklist snd_hda_intel" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ; Note: DO NOT for both >> only using 1 > will delete EVERYTHING inside /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf >> adds to it..
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Open alsamixer, see if there's multiple cards in F6 menu, if there's only one, you don't need to, if there's 2 or more, you need to blacklist your onboard sound card.
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: If yours is onboard, you're stuck..
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: If it's PCI like mine, you can blacklist the onboard, it's the only work around I could ever come across on google..
<BluesKaj> no my pci m-audio card is the only one showing in alsamixer , i have the onboard audio disabled in the bios , rottingdead
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Sound don't I, but it still appeared in there anyway, =(.
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: What's m-audio?
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Because snd_hda_intel(Onboard) is very common, Developers of the kernel have it build into the kernel in menuconfig, I do manual menuconfig and have it built as a module..
<DFrostedWang> Basically, I need to link $newhome (with more space) to $oldhome (with my files), but only write new files to $newhome. Is it that hard to do?
<BluesKaj> m-audio pci soundcard , it's a brand of highrer end soundcards ,...uses breakout cables etc , but i bought it used mainly for the digital stream from spdif out to my audio receiver , rottingdead
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Because it's built as a module and I have my envy24 built in, udev(I think) ignores the onboard because I didn't add snd_hda_intel to /etc/conf.d/modules
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: I don't have these sound problems, =). See in Kubuntu, the onboard driver is built-in, because it's common.
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: So when I get done updating Kubuntu I add snd_hda_intel to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and restart, and sound problems are done.
<rottingdead> s/done/gone**
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Sorry, I'm probably a little more familiar with Linux, so I'm probably not making much sense, =P
<BluesKaj> yeah , I have the snd_ice1724 as "Card 0" in  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , "options snd_ice1724 index=0"
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: So what's the issue then?
<BluesKaj> still no audio on websites without pulse installed , otherwise all audio works fine thru alsa without pulse, rottingdead
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: You have to say my name in the beginning, I can't remember the irssi command for the hilighting thing, it only works currently if my name is at the beginning.
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, alsa doesn't sdeem to link to flash without pulseaudio to put it more simply
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: What is sooooo great about this PA?  =P
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, yet flv files on the pc play fine
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Okay, I remembered the command, now my name doesn't matter where it's at..
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Hmm, sounds like a Flash issue, I can't help with..
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, PA acts as an alsa link to flash using the PA layer
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: I have that issue with Pidgin as well at times in Kubuntu
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Are you 5.1 Surround, standard, or 7.1 Surround?
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: I'm 5.1 Surround Sound, stuff with bass sounds sweet, =)..  Even in crappy sound quality movies on YT
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, I'm sdpdif digital out to a 6.1 audio receiver , whgich decodes DD , DTS and pcm stereo of course
<rottingdead> qt-gui is currently compiling, =(.  The killer is coming soon, qt-webkit, ugh.
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Hmm, didn't know 6.1 existed.
<BluesKaj> yeah 3 surround speakers
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: I have a 5 Speaker Set here..  2 Rears, 2 Front, 1 Center, 1 Bass.
<rottingdead> I do need my Qt stuff, as I'm some what of a Qt Developer, =P..  I don't work for Nokia, but you get my point,=P
<rottingdead> KDevelop for the win.
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, yeah , 3 front Paradigm (FL, C, FR ) , Dahlquist sub , peerless surronds atm , I may swap the Boston Acoustics surrounds back in later
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Yeah, I don't get into all that fancy schmancy stuff, hehe.
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Do you know what Amatuer Radio is?  Judgin by menuconfig "H" it something for radios, sounds like you need special equipment for it.
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, amatuer radio is HAM radio afaik
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: If you ever wanted to look at menuconfig just cd to /usr/src then cd to your kernel directory you need to be root, then type make menuconfig a plethora of stuff in theer
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Don't modify anything, just hit the Up/down Arrow Keys..
<BluesKaj> rottingdead, yeah , but what to do there , is the question ?
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Nothing when it comes to Kubuntu, heh..
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: When you're using(off-topic) Gentoo like I do, you get to enable and disable stuff you don't or won't ever need, amateur radio for example, that only needs to be enabled if you have such things, also, sudo won't work when typing make menuconfig, it has to be straight up root
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Which root is disabled in Kubuntu.
<marcnesium> rottingdead: thanx anyway..
<rottingdead> marcnesium: So sorry, what?
<BluesKaj> sudo su
<rottingdead> marcnesium: You _Must_ say my name so I know you said something.
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: won't work, you _must_ log in as root.
<marcnesium> rottingdead: the dolphnin thing (sorry, went away for some minutes)...
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Aaaah, sorry, i can't help there, =(.
<BluesKaj> I have to go do some yardwork before it rains , so Ill see you guys later
<rottingdead> marcnesium: And it'll be quite some time before I have Dolphin
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: See you later, and nice chatting again!!
<marcnesium> rottingdead: what do you use?
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Command Line..
<rottingdead> marcnesium: I use command line to copy everything, and delete everything
<rottingdead> marcnesium: I'm a CLI Freak.
<marcnesium> rottingdead: :)
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Didn't you see my fbgrab image I linked?
<marcnesium> rottingdead: no
<rottingdead> marcnesium: I'm in FluxBox now, but get KDE gets merged when I feel like waiting for 2 hours.
<marcnesium> rottingdead: ah, found it
<rottingdead> marcnesium: http://ompldr.org/vZjFtZg/cli
<rottingdead> marcnesium: That _is_ a Command Line, TTY1, heh.
<marcnesium> rottingdead: but ur using ff instead of lynx ;)
<rottingdead> marcnesium: I can't figure it out yet, but supposedly you _can_ run EVERYTHING from CLI, you don't need a DE(KDE)/WM(FluxBox).
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Yeah, links is a annoying, lol..
<rottingdead> marcnesium: Right now I'm using FluxBox..
<marcnesium> rottingdead: ok then, thanx for discussion, will grab a bite now... cu then
<jinson> selam yaaa
<gaurav__> guysssssssss
<gaurav__> help needed
<gaurav__> is anyone free?
<gaurav__> guys
<gaurav__> seriously help needed
<genii-around> !details | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gaurav__> oh ok
<gaurav__> wei had a problem with wine im running kubuntu 12.04 i was trying to install samsung kies but in the setting wizard it kept telling me to mention wine libs
<gaurav__> and i was not able to find them
<gaurav__> but eventually i did
<gaurav__> instead of 'winelib'
<gaurav__> the folder was 'q4wine' for wine libs
<gaurav__> but thnx anyways folks
<kio_http> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9230121/Digia_buys_Qt_framework_from_Nokia_plans_Android_iOS_and_Windows_8_ports
<kio_http> Hope they maintain qt as well as nokia used too.
<lordievader> Good evening
<dougl> hey guys and gals - anyone chatting today?
<DFrostedWang> I am
<DFrostedWang> Just not in this channel :P
 * dougl wants to spread around some info regarding some printing issues I am having...
 * DFrostedWang thinks dougl should start spreadin'
<dougl> DFrostedWang, yeah - kinda slow in here at times... but still a good group of people :)
<dougl> DFrostedWang, I want to scan an image (bad print job) so I can get some feedback and move forward on reslving this...
<dougl> do you know of a pastebin type of thing for images?
<DFrostedWang> inky.ws
<BluesKaj> dougl, imagebin
<dougl> Right on... thanks BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, it's my fav , ...np
<lordievader> Here too :)
<DFrostedWang> :(
<DFrostedWang> Nobody uses inky.ws
<lordievader> How are you all?
<DFrostedWang> Even though it is for pastes/images just like all the other sites.
<DFrostedWang> lordievader: I'm fine
<DFrostedWang> lordievader: Getting LVM set up.
<dougl> cool - thanks guys... if it is good enuff for you guys I am sure it will work for me...
<dougl> doing well here considering I took a sick day, how bout you guys - Good I hope.
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Need to do some reading upon LVM... What was it again? Related to data storage right?
<lordievader> I'm doing good, yes :)
<DFrostedWang> lordievader: Yeah
<BluesKaj> fine here dougl ...now that I've cut the lawn
<DFrostedWang> lordievader: Lets you use a bunch of partitions as one partition. Fixin' up my /home right now.
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Sounds complicated, complicated and nice.
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Kind of like the dynamic partitions on Windows where you can have one partition stretch over more than one disk.
<dougl> BluesKaj, I am very lucky here... girl friend takes care of the lawn for me.
<DFrostedWang> lordievader: Nice that I can use it now :D
<DFrostedWang> lordievader: jodavis from ##linux is helping me get mine set up. Pretty complicated if you didn't install using LVM.
<jinson> türk var mı türk
<lordievader> Lets see if ##linux is a good room.
<DFrostedWang> lordievader: He's in my channel helping me right now, if you wanna give LVM a go.
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: No, that is all-right, I'm happy with the set-up I got right now.
<DFrostedWang> Okay
<DFrostedWang> What is you setup right now?
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Server that keeps most of the data, stored in several partitions that are mostly EXT4, some are NTFS. All the other pc's can access the data through NFS or SMB.
<DFrostedWang> Gotta log out and fix something in /home real quick. BBIAS
<DFrostedWang> Neat setup, tho.
<BluesKaj> dougl, , nice :)
<BluesKaj> how to link flash audio on websites to alsa,  without pulseaudio ...can't seem to find a fix for that
<dougl> ok guys this is what my print out looks like from my cups/ubuntu 12.04 install on my samsung clp 320... any thots? http://imagebin.org/223955
<lordievader> dougl: Might be a setting or a wrong driver.
<dougl> lordievader, I think it is the driver (I had an old lexmark inkjet z31) that did the exact same thing with cups about 10 years ago and I believe it was the driver but cannot recall... and there is only one driver I could find for the samsung printer...
<lordievader> dougl: Do you know if someone successfully installed that printer under linux?
<dougl> basically I am just looking to my friends in here to stay current with my options on the net to resolve this issue not in any real rush...
<dougl> lordievader, not sure I was assuming it was a relatively new printer and popularity has not grown to the point of others experienceing same symtoms on linux... samsung says it is compatible with linux
<lordievader> dougl: This site seems to have a bunch of Samsung drivers for linux (32-bit): http://www.downloadsource.net/c246/Samsung/
<dougl> lordievader, thanks checking site now...
<kalantir> Hello
<nixoid_Lacky> Привет
<lordievader> Hey kalantir, how are you?
<lordievader> !russian | nixoid_Lacky
<ubottu> nixoid_Lacky: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kalantir> pretty good.  I have a question regarding live usb with persistence
<kalantir> Do you guys have much experience with that?
<lordievader> kalantir: I have done it once.
<kalantir> Basically, I have a Kubuntu live usb with persistence set up.  I have installed some drivers and applications and was wondering if those would carry over to a hard drive install
<lordievader> kalantir: This is a site with lots of info regarding a live-usb, with or without persistence. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<kalantir> It's Kubuntu 12.04 if that makes a difference
<lordievader> kalantir: I think that they won't be copied over if you install it on a hard-drive.
<nixoid_Lacky>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<DFrostedWang> kalantir: If you used a LiveCD to install to the USB, it should do that.
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Is that so, never knew that... So if you install the gfx drivers, and then install you don't need to install the gfx drivers again?
<DFrostedWang> I'm pretty sure you can install it on a flash drive as though it was a hard drive
<kalantir> I lost my internet connection for a little bit there. DId anyone by chance happen to know the answer to the question I asked a couple minutes ago?
<DFrostedWang> Isn't that called a frugal install?
<DFrostedWang> kalantir: If you used a LiveCD to install to the USB, it should do that.
<kalantir> What do you mean? I used a program called unetbootin with the iso for the live cd
<kalantir> is that what you are talking about?
<DFrostedWang> UNetBootin installs the Live and Installer versions of Kubuntu onto your USB
<kalantir> yeah
<DFrostedWang> Installing from an Installer version of Kubuntu makes a normal Kubuntu install
<kalantir> and now I'm wondering if I run the installer, if it will carry over the applications I installed while booted from the usb
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: I think you got the wrong idea, what he(/she?) is wondering is that the applications that are installed in the live-usb are copied if it is installed to the hdd.
<DFrostedWang> So UNetBootin > USB, then USB Installer > New USB
<DFrostedWang> It may be too complicated...
<DFrostedWang> But I am fairly certain it works
<kalantir> So I have to reinstall my applications after I install to the hard drive?
<DFrostedWang> kalantir: Yes, I think so.
<DFrostedWang> I thought you wanted persistence of apps on your flash drive.
<kalantir> I already have a flash drive set up with persistence
<kalantir> Now I want to install it to my hard drive
<kalantir> with all the applications I've downloaded into it
<DFrostedWang> It might work
<DFrostedWang> IDK
<kalantir> the problem is that Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't have wireless drivers that work for my laptop included so I had to download b43 drivers separately and I installed them into my live usb installation
<lordievader> I think it won't be copied over, but hey one way to find out...
<kalantir> I just want the installer to be able to connect to the internet
<kalantir> ethernet is not an option
<lordievader> kalantir: Have the drivers present on the usb, so when you get to the hdd install you can install the wifi drivers right away.
<kalantir> but I want the installer to download updates and stuff while it's installing
<kalantir> I don't want to have to manually copy the drivers over every time I install Ubuntu on a machine
<kalantir> on this machine rather
<lordievader> kalantir: If your live usb has an internet connection that should be no problem.
<dougl> sheesh... just sitting here with gf ... we are putting in our 3rd or 4th video card in her old machine... something is amiss
<lordievader> kalantir: However the version on the hdd after the install probably won't have the driver for the wifi.
<lordievader> dougl: Do you mean you got 4 gfx cards in that box?
<kalantir> Is there a way to create an live cd iso with drivers and software that I chose?
<kalantir> Ideally I want a live cd that is automatically set up exactly the way I like it
<kalantir> and installs it exactly the way I like it
<kalantir> So I don't have to go through such a huge hassle of redownloading all my drivers and applications every time I reinstall
<lordievader> kalantir: Do you plan to reinstall every month or so?
<kalantir> I often like to try other operating systems but usually come back to Kubuntu when I'm done toying with it
<kalantir> My hard drive isn't very big so I don't like to dual boot
<dougl> lordievader, lol - no just one at a time, they keep failing...
<lordievader> kalantir: Get a secondary drive to experiment with, nowadays drives are quite cheap.
<lordievader> dougl: Ah, failing how?
<kalantir> I don't have any money or I would just buy a better computer
<dougl> all evga and usually the fan... on 220 9400 4300 and now another 4300 <- lordievader
<kalantir> so there isn't a convenient way to make a custom live cd?
<lordievader> kalantir: I see, and VM's are no option either?
<dougl> lordievader, the fan first and if I did not catch it it woul cook the card
<kalantir> vm's run too slow
<kalantir> on my computer
<lordievader> kalantir: I won't be surprised if a custom live cd is possible, however I have never heard of it, try Google.
<dougl> this last one the fan was going and it shutdown the pc and my son called it... checked it out and sure enuff the fan was packing in.
<lordievader> dougl: Do you happen to have a 9V battery laying around? Then you can see if the fan works, usually they have 3 pins, if you just connect the positive and ground it runs at max rpm.
<dougl> kalantir, sec
<kalantir> I see, there is apparently something called Ubuntu Customization Kit
<dougl> ... norton ghost ? <- kalantir
<kalantir> That also appears to be an option but I think the Ubuntu Customization Kit should do exactly what I want. Just another reason to love Ubuntu I guess
<dougl> lordievader, good to know... will keep it in mind - up until now they all stopped/seized this last one is the first that we caught still working... my son heard it and I stuck my finger in the fan so I could hear the difference and did plus the card crapped out once and did a shutdown and  would not boot til it cooled down.
<lordievader> dougl: The CPU fan is working fine though?
<kalantir> I have one last question. I am using openSuSE 12.1+ KDE right now and have noticed a couple of desktop layouts(Grid Desktop and Grouping Desktop) which do not appear to be enabled by default in Kubuntu 12.04. Is this a openSuSE feature, or is there a way to enable that in Kubuntu? I really like Grid Desktop
<lordievader> kalantir: You need some package for that, I got them here too, forgot what package it was though...
<lordievader> kalantir: All hard-drives under $25: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007603%20600003270%204093&IsNodeId=1&name=%2410%20-%20%2425
<lordievader> Also found a 6GB driver for $4... :)
<dougl> lordievader, cpu fan is good and 4" exhaust fan been working for the last 2 vid card's life span.
<lordievader> dougl: Ok, that is good to know, you can't get a giant heat-sink to passively cool the gfx card?
<dougl> went shopping locally and never found anything... never tried the net yet tho... new cards less than 60 bucks tho so hard to justify the trouble of customizing a video card.
<dougl> and now evga has 3 years all I have to do is pay the 30 shipping and get another new one.
<dougl> gotta run ppl - talk to you later
<lordievader> dougl: Bye.
<aguitel> how install minimal kde
<DFrostedWang> How do I add my user to a group in CLI?
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: I have a feeling this will help you out: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<lordievader> aguitel: You mean one that is smaller than kubuntu-desktop?
<aguitel> lordievader, yes
<pb> if I wanted to obtrain a free windows emulator besides wine. what would be my choices?
<aguitel> lordievader, staring using this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD/
<lordievader> aguitel: Hmm, perhaps the package kde-baseapps on a ubuntu server install. But I'm not sure if kde-baseapps contains something that can be considered a desktop.
<DFrostedWang> It didn't help
<aguitel> lordievader, ok
<lordievader> Wow 30MB for a ubuntu install, kind of a waste of space on the cd... But on the other hand, quite nice.
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Did you get some kind of an error?
<DFrostedWang> Not really
<DFrostedWang> All I want to do is add my user to vboxusers so I can attempt to use modio on a USB stick I have my Skyrim save on
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Using a gui doesn't work?
<DFrostedWang> I wanted to do it faster
<DFrostedWang> But I suppose I will just have to use a GUI
<darthanubis> after disconnecting the external monitor,even after I tell kde it is gone, new open windows appear on the removed window
<em> I have a bit of a serious problem now -- I installed the bouncy ball widget. In its settings it had an 'autobounce' option so to just see what that does I tried that. Now the red bouncing ball is bouncing all over my display and I cannot remove it because it won't stop long enough to click on it.
<em> how can i remove this horrible thing and why is it in kubuntu?
<em> this is ridiculous
<Sentynel> em: you might be able to get it with keyboard shortcuts
<Sentynel> click on the desktop and press alt+d then r
<dougl> em, err yah that sucks...
<Sentynel> also I'd just like to note that this is my favourite technical support issue ever.
<Sentynel> er, if you've got multiple widgets that might remove the wrong one; you can switch next/previous widget with alt+d and n or p respectively
<dougl> crap like that is just someone's effort to start something cool... falls a bit short in the user friendly catagory.
<em> alt+d isn't doing anything.
<dougl> can you run top and find it there and kill the process?
<em> no it just shows plasma-desktop running
<dougl> try a 'killall kball'
<dougl> just a guess not sure what that will do
<dougl> no thats not it
<that_guy_melvin> where do I go on my system to customize keyboard keymaps?
<rene_> hi
<Sentynel> em: alt+d then r, two separate actions? I tried myself and it definitely works
<Sentynel> it's possible your shortcuts are different, in which case you can hit the plasma bean thingy in the corner and shortcut settings
<em> alt+d and then r
<em> that brought up a search thing at the top of the screen with an r in it.
<Sentynel> check the shortcuts settings
<em> In shortcut settings it says that remove this widget is Alt+D R
<em> but maybe you have to actually be on the widget for that work or something?
<em> because when i do alt+D R it brings up some sort of window at the top of the scren with a wrench on the left side and a text field in the middle to type in, with my 'r' in it
<that_guy_melvin> that's because you're going from the desktop. click on the widget maybe?
<em> If I could click on the widget I could remove the widget ....
<that_guy_melvin> are your widgets unlocked?
<em> yes
<em> I cannot click on the widget because this is a bouncing @#$%#@$% red ball
<em> and it bounces fast and all over the place
<em> you cannot click on it to remove it
<em> why did they put it in Kubuntu?
<that_guy_melvin> try alt-d, release alt while holding d, keep d down while you hit r
<em> when you realise alt while holding the 'd' that text field i talked about showing up in the popdown window at the top is filled with dddddddddddddddd
<em> release*
<that_guy_melvin> try going quicker, sort of -roll across the keys
<em> that_guy_melvin: that does nothing.
<em> Im sorry to say that this is an example of how Kubuntu/KDE is not ready to be used by normal people.
<that_guy_melvin> try overwriting /usr/share/kde4/apps/bball/bball.svgz with an invisible transparant empty file?
<OerHeks> em locked your widgets and changed the settings of bouncy ball
<OerHeks> normal people will read the manual. i do.
<that_guy_melvin> where's the manpage under?
<em> OerHeks: oh? what do you mean lock the widgets?
<em> OerHeks: ive locked and unlocked them many times. Nothing changes.
<em> and never am i given any option for settings. So what are you saying please?
<em> OerHeks: no?
<em> Im going to file a bug on this.
<em> if anyone has any ideas at all I surely would like to hear them.
<Ormie> HELP! Kubuntu Crashes Frequently when the display brightness is changed.
<Ormie> /[-.-]\
<alabamahit> Hey guys got an odd problem. My mouse is kinda jerky and hops across the screen when I'm moving it. It did 'not' do this on live. And like at the log in screen I don't think it was there either.
<alabamahit> cpu is running at 6-8% for some reason...at basically idle. it is i7 2600k and gigabyte motherboard.
<alabamahit> what is reminds me of is like watching a video on youtube on a recorded screen and how there mouse lags...
<alabamahit> brb
<alabamahit> I was wong before. It 'does' do it on the log in screen also
#kubuntu 2012-08-10
<Chaser> Hi, the whole screen seems to flicker when ever a notification pops from the tray. Is this known issue ?
<amason> Chaser: doesn't occur on any of my machines, guessing it's a video driver interaction thing..have a look on bugzilla and if you can't see anything similar feel free to create a new report
<uberdub> damn, its always somethin with this os isnt it?
<uberdub> anyone know why flash player crashes all the time in 12.04?
<uberdub> im going back to 10.04 or buying a mac
<uberdub> this is ridiculous
<amason> ubottu: you probably need to ask adobe that ..
<ubottu> amason: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amason> oops that was meant for uberdub
<amason> ubottu: i do you think your intelligent...you need to learn to value your self more
<ubottu> amason: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amason> i guess your right, otherwise you'd have been programmed with more phrases
 * amason is bored
<Graf_Westerholt> LOL
<rubenh73> buenas noches alguien que hable y escriba español
<lordievader> Good morning
<DFrostedWang> lordievader: Good morning
<lordievader> Hey DFrostedWang, how are you?
<DFrostedWang> Okay
<DFrostedWang> Got my computer all set up w/ LVM, got my Winblows PC working enough to mod my Skyrim savegame...
<lordievader> That is a first that Windows keeps working XD
<DFrostedWang> That computer also has SliTaz linux on it, Winblows is just for modding and those things microxp can't do
<dsan> hey, anyone know why my systray clock displays UTC? i actually wana see CET.. (got Kubuntu 12.04)
<Peace-> dsan: change it
<Peace-> dsan: you maybe set it to display utc
<Peace-> in the installation i mean
<dsan> Peace: how?
<dsan> when i go to settings it shows the CET
<dsan> solved it. thx anyway
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<markit> hi, if I've standard backport repositories, but not ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, will kde 4.9 come to 12.04 sooner or later or it will stay on 4.8.x?
<BluesKaj> markit, it will stay on 4.8 afaik until your version upgrades to a new kernel
<BluesKaj> markit, adding the backport won't hurt your system , actually it will help upgrade it ..4.9 runs very smoothly here
<phil__> hello from China
<Peace-> phil__: hi
<phil__> hi
<markit> BluesKaj: I've a LTSP installation for school... I'm tempted by 4.9, but wondering if works fine and, if in the future will come 4.10, it will work fine too
<markit> I've customized kde a little, so I have to re-test (i.e. disable akonadi since eats too resources and no students use it)
<BluesKaj> markit, your akonadi settings will be retained in 4.0 , I also have it disabled and it remained so after upgrading to kde 4.9
<BluesKaj> 4.0=4.9
<markit> BluesKaj: good, because with kubuntu 11.10 I had a lot of messages complaining about this disable (worked fine in 11.04)
<BluesKaj> markit, you can make the akonadi disable setting, more permanent by unchecking it in systemsettings>stsrtup&shutdown>service manager , then adding to the textbox in session management , "applications to be excluded from sessions" , then checking the "restore previous sessions" box.
<BluesKaj> markit, like so , http://imagebin.org/224046
<BluesKaj> markit, or here , (smaller image)  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/10/snapshot2.png
<markit> BluesKaj: mmm I went to the specific option in the configuation panel and disabled from there
<markit> desktop search and disabled nepomuk (urgh, I said akonadi!)
<BluesKaj> well , that's your choice , but i did both to make sure , markit
<markit> BluesKaj: thanks for the tip, I will experiment a little
<BluesKaj> nepomuk and akonadi are linked I'm afraid
<markit> yes, I think so. Btw I changed akonadi backend from mysql to sqlite
<markit> with mysql each student account had 120MB of wasted space in their home
<markit> (multiply for 300+ students...)
<BluesKaj> well, i don't bother with sql settings since I don't use the server anyway
<markit> BluesKaj: but the file is created anyway
<markit> I would love to disable activities globally anyway... students don't use them and they mess them up instead
<markit> also I miss A LOT the firefox-kde package
<markit> without it firefox is a mess to use for illeterate IT students
<markit> (average people, anyway)
<BluesKaj> markit, where is the mysql file located ?
<markit> I install akonadi-backend-sqlite first
<markit> then I remove .local/share/akonadi
<markit> and edit .config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc
<aguitel> are kde 4.9 stable to upgrade kubuntu from ppa backport ?
<markit> (I edit a global file instead, but should be ok that file for your account)
<markit> in [General] I put Driver=QSQLITE3
<markit> BluesKaj: try du -csh .local/share/akonadi
<markit> maybe 4.9 has sqlite3 again by default, I remember something about it but I could be wrong, and I dubt it will change already present settings
<markit> (should create a new account and try)
<markit> aguitel: BluesKaj says he is using it and works, I'm trying right now in a LTSP installation, I've done in a laptop and works fine so far
<BluesKaj> markit, no such file  ".local/share/akonadi" , i couldn't find it in ~/ either
<markit> but I assume no responsabilities ;P
<markit> BluesKaj: is a directory... drwxr-xr-x 2 marco marco 4096 ago 10 10:44 .local/share/akonadi
<BluesKaj> aguitel, yes 4.9 is fine for home use
<markit> (and of course under your home)
<BluesKaj> markit, it's not under my home dir
<aguitel> markit, BluesKaj thanks
<BluesKaj> i don't have the database enabled in akonadi
<markit> BluesKaj: how can you disable? and as far as I know is created when you log the first time with an user, so your main user should have since installation
<markit> but if is not there, there is no problem :)
<BluesKaj> markit, just make sure mysql internalcserver isn't checked in akonadi server configuration
<BluesKaj> mysql internal server , rather
<markit> BluesKaj: I'm surprised everyithing works fine for you without akonadi... I thought KDE was depending more and more on it
<markit> goin to a "Vista experience" where everything trashes "just to help the user anticipating their needs"
<Panik> Can someone point me in the right direction on how to troubleshoot why Banshee continues to lock up shortly after it is started.
<BluesKaj> markit, yes , if you use the PIM , then akonadi has some requirements , but i don't use kmail or kontact and one can remove them safely without taking the kubuntu desktop with it
<t2zhu> Hi. Can someone help me? When I try to install the package "kdeartwork-theme-window" it fails saying that it depends on a nonexistent package "libkdecorations4abi1".
<t2zhu> I'm using KDE 4.8.5
<BluesKaj> nonexistent or available from another source , t2zhu ?
<t2zhu> The package *does* exist, but only in the Beta and Backports versions of the Kubuntu repository
<BluesKaj> t2zhu, then you may be required to upgrade your kde version to use that theme
<t2zhu> I do have a package called "libkdecorations4", though...
<t2zhu> By the way, how do you reply on IRC?
<BluesKaj> how do you mean ?
<t2zhu> It seems to me that I shouldn't have to install kubuntu-backports just so I can install a package that lives on kubuntu-updates
<BluesKaj> t2zhu, what do you mean by "how do you reply on IRC?"
<t2zhu> Oh... as in... how do you make your reply to me highlighted?
<BluesKaj> to reply personally , type the first few letters of the persons nick and complete it by using the tab key
<BluesKaj> depends on the irc client , where highlight own nick with colour options is located
<t2zhu> BluesKaj: Ah... thanks
<BluesKaj> it's obviously enabled by default in quassel
<t2zhu> BluesKaj: But this isn't a private message, right? Everyone can still see?
<faglnar> Why ist it, that Kubuntu Uses the lower DVI port as primary display and windows the upper port?
<BluesKaj> yes it's in the chat test , pm-ing is discouraged as a support method , t2zhu
<faglnar> Its really annoying!
<t2zhu> BluesKaj: So back to my question, do I really have to install kubuntu-backports so that I can install kdeartwork-theme-window in the kubuntu updates package?
<BluesKaj> faglnar, can you set them in the display & monitor settings or in your graphics card GUI
<faglnar> BluesKaj: Yes I can set them, but only per user. How can I set it that the entire system uses the big monitor by default as primary screen in its native resolution?
<BluesKaj> t2zhu, dunno for sure , you might find the theme in www.kde-look.org
<faglnar> Also the per user setting is not saved between reboots
<BluesKaj> faglnar, in system settings>startup&shutdown>session management , make sure "restore previous settings " is checked ..also make sure your chosen settings in monitor and display are "set as default"
<hateball> faglnar: are you using nvidia and the proprietary driver?
<faglnar> ati oss driver
 * hateball slowly backs away
<BluesKaj> faglnar, oss is audio
<faglnar> i mean the open source one not oss audio system
<faglnar> lol
<BluesKaj> faglnar, glxinfo | grep OpenG
<BluesKaj> faglnar, glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> what's the version string , faglnar
<faglnar> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CYPRESS   OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.2
<faglnar> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<faglnar> (i tried to pipe the grep to pastebinit but it wont work)
<BluesKaj> does ati use the mesa driver as default , like nouveau is with nvidia ..seems so ..fag have you you checked for additional drivers in kmenu>apps>system?
<faglnar> btw in systemsettings>startup&shutdown>sessionmanagement is no restore settings, only restore session, but i dont want previously open programs to be reopened on login
<faglnar> yes it has the fglrx or the fglrx-updates drivers
<BluesKaj> restore session assumes you close apps before logging out
<BluesKaj> install the fglrx driver
<faglnar> no
<BluesKaj> why not ?
<faglnar> it will make my system crash every hour
<faglnar> when installed everything feels unstable, lots of stuff crashes and vmware instacrashes the entire system
<faglnar> its definitely not usabla
<BluesKaj> fag have you updated/upgraded the system since , it might be more stable now , if you haven't
<BluesKaj> faglnar,^
<faglnar> i do regular updates and the last time i tried it was 2 weeks ago
<faglnar> same shit as usual
<starlook> My xrandr not detect the second monitor.
<BluesKaj> nice language , faglnar ...it's not necessary here
<faglnar> okay wont use that further
<BluesKaj> starlook, never used xrander , have you tried opngl instead ?
<BluesKaj> opengl rather
<BluesKaj> er xrender
<muh2000> hi all
<muh2000> what app is that: http://i0.simplest-image-hosting.net/picture/whatisthat.png  ?
 * faglnar goes offline for the fucking shits sake of anal ruptured cockslaves
<JoeSomebody> on a 64 bit laptop installation hp dv7 i for some reason have nothing but a blue screen, wtf? help!
<JoeSomebody> the dv7 update for the thing didn't work
<JoeSomebody> is that why?
<JoeSomebody> and every install says cannot mark all in package manager, what's up there?
<ok123_> can anyone tell me where exactly ""/path/to/your/kde4/install/dir"" is in ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> ok123_:  /usr/bin
<renato|2> Hi there, could someone help me really fast? :)
<renato|2> Having some issues installing adobe AIR :x
<renatof> someone? :x
<renatof> Anyone here????
<renatof> erikja: erikja:
<erikja> ?
<renatof> you know about kubuntu erikja?
<renatof> could you help me?
<erikja> what's about ?
<renatof> about adobe AIR
<renatof> i get an error.
<erikja> negative, I know of KDE, as I run opensuse
<renatof> about permissions. admin won't let me install it or i don't have enough permissions to install. But i'm the admin :x
<renatof> well, kubuntu is KDE
<erikja> install it as admin
<renatof> how to do that? :s
<renatof> i usually just use the terminal doing sudo ./
<erikja> yes that's one way
<renatof> how can i run it as admin? :S
<renatof> can you explain me?
<erikja> you do run as admin with sudo
<renatof> oh, i did that, but thats when i get that error.
<erikja> does Kubunut use zypper ?
<renatof> i also tryed runing as sudo su but not working either
<erikja> What eaxcatly did you do ?
<renatof> first i downloaded it.
<erikja> and
<renatof> then i did chmod +x Adobe.bin
<renatof> then i did sudo ./Adobe.bin
<renatof> and i get that error
<renatof> i also tryes
<renatof> sudo su
<FloodBotK1> renatof: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<renatof> but that way it didn't even open
<erikja> FloodBotK1, ok you take over bye
<renatof> well, you won't help me then? :x
<erikja> yes I will, but FloodBotK1 took over from me
<renatof> flood is a bot, it won't help me at all D:
<renatof> erikja: do you want to talk in private?
<erikja> renatof, http://kubuntu101.blogspot.dk/2009/05/installing-adobe-air-in-kubuntu.html
<OerHeks> erikja, this is more recent, and suited for kubuntu >>> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-adobe-flash-reader-air-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<renatof> OerHeks thats my doubts. erikja was trying to help me.
<renatof> but still, it is not working. i still have the same permission issue.
<OerHeks> I am on gnome/unity and it doesn't work for me.
<renatof> I can't fix it :(
<renatof> the common error on gnome is about kwallet i guess, right?
<renatof> thats easy to fix.
<renatof> but i'm on KDE
<renatof> i can't install adobe air.
<renatof> it say i need to ask for permission to the admin, but i don't know how :x
<shadeslayer> anyone who would like to test a better virtuoso for precise?
<hector__> hello
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer: Virtuoso?  How better?
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: upstream recommends it, has bug fixes and says it's faster
<DarthFrog> OK, what do you want me to do?
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: I'll upload a package in a couple of minutes to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental, please add the PPA and upgrade
<shadeslayer> then search for a file that nepomuk has already indexed ( via dolphin or krunner )
<DarthFrog> Heh, "DO NOT INSTALL!"  Very comforting, that.
<hector__> nowwwwwwwwww
<hector__> I am ARGENTINIAN
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: ok, that's for people who unknowingly install PPA's :P
<shadeslayer> Only install that PPA when I say it's ok :P
<shadeslayer> hector__: hi
<hector__> mierda
<DarthFrog> !ar | hector__
<ubottu> hector__: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<hector__> tank you
<shadeslayer> virtuoso sure does have alot of tests ....
<pf> hola
<neocran> hhh
<neocran> no habla espagnola
<pf> alguien de chile
<pf> alguien de arica
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<renato> Hi there. Someone helpfull here?
<renato> Ok, apparently not..
<renato> Why is this IRC on kunbutu's webpage if nobody here helps?
<genii-around> !details | renato
<ubottu> renato: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shadeslayer> renato: if you'd just ask your question ... maybe someone would have answered
<renato> Well, i have a problem installing Adobe AIR on kubuntu 12.04. When i try to install it using sudo ./Adobe.bin, i get an error that say something like "You don't have admin permissions. Contact the admin" I'm the admin, so i don't know what to do to install it.
<renato> So, can you help me to fix it?
<OerHeks> renato, did you perform " sudo chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin " ?
<renato> yes i did.
<renato> OerHeks: yes i did.
<OerHeks> Then i don't understand the permission issue.
 * OerHeks was peeking @ http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-adobe-flash-reader-air-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<renato> Me neither, i don't know what to do and i really need it :/
<renato> want some screens?
<renato> Its in portuguese but i think its easy to see and understand..
<renato> OerHeks: do you think there is a way to fix it?
<OerHeks> are you running 32bit or 64bit ?
<renato> 32bit
<OerHeks> i run 64 bit so i gave up, since ubuntu is multi-arch.
<renato> so, you can't help me?
<OerHeks> i am not sure, post the screenshot with the error, or use ubuntu.paste.com for text only
<renato> I'll send you a screenshot in private ok?
<renato> Its in portuguse, is that a problem for you or you can translate?
<OerHeks> please here, so anyone can comment/help
<renato> ok ok.
<OerHeks> what program does need adobe-air, bytheway?
<renato> a game. If i make it work i can completly migrate for linux. But i need something to entretain myself..
<renato> I can make it run with wine, but it glitches a little bit sometimes.
<renato> and it is linux compatible so, why not runing it well?
<BarkingFish> evening all - need a little help.  I'm in Firefox right now, and I have got mailto: links on a page I use. If I click them, nada happens.  Is there any way to config the system on what progs should open what types of links?
<renato> OerHeks: I shared the screenshot, how can i post it here?
<BarkingFish> renato, are you on the page with the screenshot now? if so, just copy the url from the address bar, and paste it here :)
<renato> Ohhhh, nvm.. i thought i needed to share it on the IRC client.. nvm, stupid me. I'll post it on imageshake or something like that and post it here
<genii-around> BarkingFish: What do you want it to open when you hit a mailto: link?
<BarkingFish> kmail, genii-around
<renato> ok i have the error here
<renato> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/erroradobeair.png/
<genii-around> BarkingFish: network.protocol-handler.external.mailto  should be set to "true"  and network.protocol-handler.app.mailto should be set to "kmail"   ( in about:config )
<renato> genii-around: genii D:
<BarkingFish> l,
<BarkingFish> ok genii-around - I will get to that.
<BarkingFish> Thanks :)
<BarkingFish> And renato - I can barely just see the error, and my portuguese isn't brilliant, but from what I understand, Adobe Air isn't letting you install because apparently that feature is locked out by an administrator... right?
<BarkingFish> imageshack.us isn't letting me zoom in on the pic :(
<renato> Thats right Barking
<renato> and i don't know how to fix it :(
<renato> This is my computer, shouldn't i be the administrator? How can i fix it?
<renato> I tryed to sudo it. I just can't go through it :(
<BarkingFish> genii-around, how do I add that second line you mentioned into my config - the network.protocol-handler.app.mailto is not in my config
<genii-around> BarkingFish: right-click on browser screen... select New...String
<BarkingFish> ok :)
<BarkingFish> right, 'tis done. I will test that now :)
<renato> BarkingFish: You don't know how to fix my issue?
<BarkingFish> normally, renato - I would have done that by simply logging into the whole desktop as root, and doing it there.
<renato> BarkingFish: and how can i do that?  :x
<BarkingFish> Unfortunately, being a signatory to ubuntu's code of conduct means I have to abide by their rules, so I'm not allowed to aid or assist a user in setting up a root account, root password, or teaching them how to do so.
<renato> BarkingFish: Is by doing sudo su? Becouse i tryed that too but its not working
<BarkingFish> I'd be for the high jump :(
<devuberoi> i am having an audio issue with kubuntu 12.04 LTS, even if i mute the audio, it still is not actually mute. Only the icon shows its mute.
<genii-around> renato: Have you tried with kdesudo instead?
<devuberoi> anyone with same issue?
<renato> BarkingFish: So... i won't have this issue solved, right?
<BarkingFish> I certainly can't help you or tell you how to do it - if you want to google and read how to do it, I can't stop you there :)
<renato> genii-around: kdesudo? i don't think so.
<renato> genii-around: its just that? kdesudo ./?
<genii-around> renato: Yes, instead of sudo
<BarkingFish> but anything you do in a root account is pretty lethal to your machine, it won't question anything you do - so if you do it, on your own head be it :)
 * genii-around makes sure BarkingFish gets a cookie for being good
<renato> genii-around: it didn't work doing kdesudo :/
<renato> BarkingFish: don't worry, i don't even know how to do it, so i won't..
<BarkingFish> very wise.
<renato> I guess i won't this problem solved :(
<devuberoi> guys can anyone help me with audio problem on kubuntu?
<BarkingFish> "He who plays around in root, is likely to kill tree"
<BarkingFish> devuberoi, be patient - we will be with you shortly.
<markit> renato: OMHO, better stay away from proprietary programs as much as you can
<genii-around> work, afk
<renato> markit: how so?
<devuberoi> BarkingFish: sorry, and thanks :)
<BarkingFish> bbfn genii-around - and thanks for the help :)
<markit> renato: don't install adobe air :)
<BarkingFish> and np, devuberoi
<renato> BarkingFish: So, there's nothing i can do to solve it, right?
<renato> markit: but i need it to run something i want..
<BarkingFish> renato, I didn't say that. I said you can learn how to do what I mentioned, but I can't teach you :)
<markit> renato: use windows then, don't poison your Free os
<renato> markit: the program i'm trying to run, was developed for linux, it just needs adobe air to run.
<BarkingFish> ok - devuberoi - thank you for hanging on there. May I start by asking what sound card you have in your machine please?
<renato> BarkingFish: In other words, no ,you won't have your problem solved.
<BarkingFish> interpret it how you wish, renato - I'm physically forbidden from teaching you the way I would have fixed it.
<renato> BarkingFish: I googled this problem and there are people who installed it. But nothing works for me.
<devuberoi> BarkingFish: i don't know, how do i check? a bit of noob here... it says Redwood HDMI Audio
<BarkingFish> that's good enough for me, devuberoi :)
<markit> renato: if depends upon proprietary software, and needs proprietary software, you are installing then proprietary software... don't understand how things are different just because is needed by "a program for linux".
<markit> if so the developer was very silly, or is a proprietary program for linux itself
<BarkingFish> Can you press ALT + F2, and type  konsole  please, devuberoi?
<markit> in any case, proprietary program = unknown code an behaviour = a trojan in any case
<devuberoi> on it BarkingFish
<markit> don't sell your freedom for convenience ;P
<devuberoi> on the terminal BarkingFish :)
<renato> markit: well, you don't use adobe flash to play your videos on youtube?
<markit> renato: no, I use gnash
<renato> markit: and yet, you didn't "sell your freedom"
<markit> and if something does not work, is your problem
<BarkingFish> devuberoi, when you have konsole open, can you type: lspci  please, and look for the audio or sound card in the listing which appears.   On that line will be an 8 digit code, seperated into 2 blocks of 4 by a : - can you type it here for me please?
<renato> markit: If you don't want to help, i don't even know why you gave your oppinion in the first place. But whatever..
<markit> (you = content provider)
<BarkingFish> it's the device ident code, first 4 digits are the maker/vendor, second 4 tell you which product it actually is
<renato> Thanks anyway Barking
<BarkingFish> np
<markit> renato: to save you from doing damage :)
<devuberoi> BarkingFish: no 8-digit code appears. it lists 2 audio devices though, one is Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<devuberoi>  and the other is Radeon HD 5000 series
<BarkingFish> devuberoi, that's unusual.  could you run  lspci -nn please, and check again?  I think I might have given you the wrong info :P
<OerHeks> abcd:1234
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, now it works :P 8086:3b56
<BarkingFish> thank you, devuberoi :)
<devuberoi> BarkingFish: and 1002:aa60 for AMD Radeon 5000 series
<devuberoi> its unusual, BarkingFish how can i have 2 audio devices? :O
<BarkingFish> devuberoi, the AMD Radeon 5000 is a video card, it is possible it has integrated audio for attachment to something like a video camera or DV device
<BarkingFish> I couldn't rightly tell you, but I know some video devices have audio i/o on them
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, oh ok :)
<BarkingFish> As for your main sound card, when you click Kmix on the bottom toolbar, do you get a "mixer" button?
<devuberoi> BarkingFish: yup
<BarkingFish> can you click it and open your mixer please, and tell me what channels you have in it?
<BarkingFish> it's perfectly possible you have the wrong channel set as master in there :)
<devuberoi> BarkingFish: i get built in analog audio and HDMI Audio
<BarkingFish> 0.0
 * BarkingFish finds himself in the depths of pulseaudio again
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, oh crap, i guess you are right :P
<BarkingFish> What channel comes up on the volume control when you click it?
<BarkingFish> It will either say the name of one or the other of those channels
<devuberoi> HDMI Audio (radeon 5000 series) redwood thingy
<BarkingFish> Yeah. Are you using the HDMI sound or are you using the regular analog sound?
<devuberoi> as of now, HDMI i think
<devuberoi> yup, HDMI it is
<BarkingFish> so the sound card on your PC is hooked up to HDMI, correct?
<BarkingFish> or is it hooked up to regular, bog standard 3.5mm plugged in speakers?
<devuberoi> i have a dell inspiron 14r, its got a 3.5mm plug in jacka and HDMI output as well
<devuberoi> and nothing is connected as of now
<BarkingFish> ah, so it's going through the laptop speakers?
<devuberoi> yup
<BarkingFish> ok - can you click at the top of the mixer block, on settings, and select "Select master channel" please?
<BarkingFish> when the box comes up, can you tell me which channel is marked as the master please (which has the dot next to it?)
<devuberoi> it was HDMI
<BarkingFish> ok, can you set it to Internal analog audio please? and select OK
<devuberoi> ok, did it :)
<BarkingFish> right - now do you have some sound that you can play while we're talking please?
<devuberoi> i''ll try :)
<BarkingFish> great.  While you're doing that, can you right click on the kmix Icon, and select quit please?
<devuberoi> built in audio works :P
<BarkingFish> when you've done this, hit the [K] button in the plasma toolbar, and go to multimedia, then select kmix and click on it please?
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, i did :)
<BarkingFish> when kmix reopens, if you click on the icon, it should now say "Internal analog audio" at the top
<devuberoi> it does :)
<BarkingFish> if you click the mute icon, does the sound stop totally?
<devuberoi> it does :)
<BarkingFish> excellent.
<devuberoi> thanks a lot BarkingFish :)
<BarkingFish> Pulseaudio kills a lot of the mixer options, devuberoi - it makes it a bit tougher to work out mixer issues, imo
<devuberoi> i guess i should have played a little more with the settings :P
<BarkingFish> and you're welcome.  I took PA off here about 2 releases back, never put it back on :)
<BarkingFish> ALSA all the way for me :D
<devuberoi> lol :P
<BarkingFish> i'm glad you're fixed.  You might want to reboot now, and make sure that the configuration remains in place when you restart kde :)
<devuberoi> i'll do that, so how exactly do i shift from PA to ALSA?
<devuberoi> :P
<BarkingFish> You would remove pulseaudio entirely by removing its cookies from your /home folder, then purging pulseaudio from your system entirely.  You would then need to install alsa-utils and alsamixer
<BarkingFish> if you want help to do that, I'll assist you after you've rebooted, cause we'll probably need to do this again :P
<devuberoi> lol, rebooting right now :P
<devuberoi> see in a while
<BarkingFish> ok, see you in a bit
<BarkingFish> ping me if I'm not talking, just mention my nick and redlight me :)
<Num83rGuy> How can I remove pulse audio and go with pure alsa?  I am sick with the feted pile that is pulse.  bad sound in flash, massive network usage, bad sound in games, etc. I am fed up. Please point me to something telling me how to remove it frome Kubuntu 12.04 safely and still have sound.
<BarkingFish> Num83rGuy, I will write this process up as a text document and put it on the net.  Saves me doing it in channel :) I can probably give it to devuberoi too
<Num83rGuy> OK thank you very much.
<Num83rGuy> Wow it seems I am not alone.
<itatitat> guys is possible to minimize an application in a second panel (I have one in the top of the screen)
<itatitat> ?
<BarkingFish> Num83rGuy, http://pastebin.com/WzCdX3z0
<BarkingFish> read the bit at the top and take note :)
<BarkingFish> and then off you go/
<Num83rGuy> Thank you. Is the paste permanent? If so can I put it up on G+?
<BarkingFish> Num83rGuy, no, you can't put it up on G+. Sorry - it's an unlisted paste :)
<BarkingFish> If I'd made it public, you could have put it anywhere.
<Num83rGuy> OK no problem thanks agan.
<BarkingFish> be aware, for lines 6 and 7, start those 2 commands with sudo  :)
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, my laptop refuses to detect wireless network, had to shift to my desktop :(
<BarkingFish> devuberoi, that's odd.
<devuberoi> rebooted 3 times
<BarkingFish> unfortunately, unless you want help with ndiswrapper, i'm crud with networking :P
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, i have a BCM4313 (Broadcom) Wireless card, which as per my search is giving issues to everyone who has it :/
<BarkingFish> i do however, have the removal instructions for PA here - i posted them to pastebin.com. rather than explain them in channel - just be aware, for commands 6 and 7, you will need to start those with  sudo  :)
<BarkingFish> http://pastebin.com/WzCdX3z0
<devuberoi> cool, thanks :)
<BarkingFish> ah. The broadcom saga :D  I don't mess with networking unless I'm doing ndiswrapper, which is how I get on the net here - my USB Wifi adapter isn't supported officially yet
<devuberoi> lol, so do i also use ndiswrapper with windows drivers? :P
<BarkingFish> yeah
<BarkingFish> you have to set up ndiswrapper using the drivers which your device came with or (like me) you can download them from the net
<devuberoi> the official wiki list of ndiswrapper does not have my PCI card :(
<BarkingFish> it doesn't have mine on it either, doesn't mean you can't get it working :)
<OerHeks> broadcom should work, 4313 >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_STA_drivers
<devuberoi> it does, but erractically
<BarkingFish> OerHeks, it was doing from what I gather - devuberoi was on it fine prior to rebooting after I got their sound sorted
<devuberoi> works fine for 2-3 boots, but the 4th time i boot the system again, it does not detect any network unless i boot it again for few times
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, OerHeks, i have the proprietary drivers installed and enabled via ADDITIONAL DRIVERS section
<devuberoi> still it gives me headache
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, there?
<BarkingFish> busy, won't be a moment :) just dealing with a phone call
<BarkingFish> back
<BarkingFish> sorry about that
<Spiker> Hey there.... Looking for some assistance
<BarkingFish> devuberoi, so - how did you get on?
<Spiker> It's to do with the "Memory Status Widget"
<BarkingFish> ah, you probably couldn't finish I'd imagine. If you couldn't get on the net from your laptop, you couldn't finish step 7 L(
<Brustofski-Fan> what is on the dvd that is not on the cd?
<Spiker> Anyone can help me with my problem?
<devuberoi> still on the desktop :P
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, how do i install the driver with ndiswrapper?
<devuberoi> it gives me error as no such file exists when i type ndiswrapper -i bcmvwl
<devuberoi> it gives me error as no such file exists when i type ndiswrapper -i bcmvwl.inf
<BarkingFish> devuberoi, the thing is - you need to be connected to the net on the laptop in order to get this to work - the new ndiswrapper module isn't on any of the old iso disks
<BarkingFish> oh sugar. nvm
<devuberoi> i installed the ndiswrapper via usd
<devuberoi> usb*
<BarkingFish> you're on 12.04 - you have the new ndiswrapper module anyway :)
<devuberoi> oh :P
<BarkingFish> ok - ndiswrapper is dkms supported now
<devuberoi> i still installed the testing version from sourceforge
<BarkingFish> 0.o
<devuberoi> i sense something wrong here :P
<tomglory24> hi
<BarkingFish> right - the first thing you need to then is have the files available to you.  where do you have your bcm drivers? on cd or usb?
<devuberoi> usb
<BarkingFish> excellent. can you cd to whichever folder or file your usb is mounted at please?
<devuberoi> yup, done
<BarkingFish> and then cd into the right folder for the bcm drivers
<devuberoi> yup
<devuberoi> done
<BarkingFish> ok - can you type   ndiswrapper -l  please (that's l as in Lima)
<devuberoi> did
<BarkingFish> sorry, i do that cause my font is funny - l and i almost look the same on here, and my eyesight isn't hot :)
<devuberoi> lol :P
<BarkingFish> ok -  you should have gotten no response from it, just your prompt
<devuberoi> yup
<BarkingFish> right, next - type the ndiswrapper -i command with the .inf file you want to install.
<devuberoi> i did that, thats where it says no such file  at usr/sbin/wrapper
<BarkingFish> ok, you've not got ndiswrapper installed properly then.
<devuberoi> oh great
<devuberoi> how do i do that now ?
<BarkingFish> you need three files to make ndiswrapper work correctly - ndiswrapper-dkms, ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils
<BarkingFish> if you can download those three files from our local pools, onto a USB stick, and copy them into your laptop, we can go from there.
<BarkingFish> Hold on and I will get you a link to do this.
<devuberoi> okay
<BarkingFish> devuberoi, http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<BarkingFish> that is for the ndiswrapper common and utils files, get the common ending in all.deb and utils ending in i386.deb
<BarkingFish> i will find the ndiswrapper-dkms and link you to that too
<devuberoi> i have a 64 bit system :P
<BarkingFish> oopsie
<BarkingFish> hold on then
<devuberoi> :)
<BarkingFish> here, you need to get ndiswrapper-dkms_1.56-3_all.deb   http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndiswrapper/
<devuberoi> not the 1.57 ? the rest i did 1.57
<BarkingFish> well yeah, get 1.57 if you wish :)
<BarkingFish> I have still got 1.56 on here, but 1.57 won't be much different, it may not even be different at all :)
<devuberoi> oh ok :)
<devuberoi> now i install these right?
<BarkingFish> have you saved those files to your usb stick?
<devuberoi> yup
<devuberoi> loaded on the laptop as well
<BarkingFish> ok - do you know how to install packages locally?
<devuberoi> i just install them through QApt
<BarkingFish> you need to install them in a particular order to get this right though
<devuberoi> oh
<BarkingFish> common first, devuberoi - then utils,  then the dkms package
<devuberoi> how ?
<devuberoi> ok
<BarkingFish> if you don't have the common files there, the other 2 will fail as having missing dependencies :)
<devuberoi> cool :)
<devuberoi> done
<BarkingFish> excellent.  Now you can try the ndiswrapper commands again.  start with the ndiswrapper -i command
<BarkingFish> it should work, if not you may need to reboot to allow dkms to build ndiswrapper
<devuberoi> rebooting
<BarkingFish> ok
<devuberoi> the best part would be my wifi card starts working after the boot :P
<BarkingFish> not yet it won't, we got stuff to do first :)
<BarkingFish> it will do if we can get ndiswrapper functioning :)
<devuberoi> a big LOL, now its connected to my home wifi :P
<devuberoi> #facepalm
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<devuberoi> yeah, it happens :P
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, ok i installed, and it says driver installed, device (14E4:4727) present
<BarkingFish> excellent.
<BarkingFish> Now what we need to do is confirm assignment to the device.
<devuberoi> oh ok
<BarkingFish> so - in a terminal, type: ndiswrapper -a 14E4:4727 (driver name without the .inf)
<BarkingFish> you should get told the device is already using that driver
<devuberoi> it says driver already used for 14e4:4727
<BarkingFish> excellent
<BarkingFish> 3 more little steps and we're away
<devuberoi> oh cool
<BarkingFish> 3 small commands then, run each seperately and hit enter after each one :)
<devuberoi> okay :)
<BarkingFish> ndiswrapper -m       ndiswrapper -ma          ndiswrapper -mi
<devuberoi> done :)
<BarkingFish> ok - so the very very last step then.  Can you uninstall your proprietary drivers please?  It's possible they may interfere with ndiswrapper, they'll both try to activate the wifi :)
<devuberoi> okay :)
<devuberoi> cool, its done now :)
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, thr?
<BarkingFish> yup
<BarkingFish> ok, now just type   sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<BarkingFish> then restart kde (not your whole machine) and you should be able to get straight back onto the net
<BarkingFish> to restart kde from the terminal, type: sudo service kdm restart
<BarkingFish> you'll vanish from here if you're on the laptop
<devuberoi> not showing any wireless card now :(
<harp> How can I setup an kubuntu system to be logged in from another computer over the web?
<BarkingFish> devuberoi, ok - you've rebooted, and it's coming up with no wireless device at all...
<BarkingFish> that is unusual.
<devuberoi> nope, nothing
<BarkingFish> can you open up your konsole, and type: ndiswrapper -l please
<BarkingFish> just check ndiswrapper is picking up and finding something
<devuberoi> yup
<devuberoi> driver installed, device present
<BarkingFish> ok, then can you do this for me please?
<BarkingFish> sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<devuberoi> did
<BarkingFish> ok, look at your network manager - you should have a red square, white X in the middle, yes?
<devuberoi> yup
<devuberoi> lan jack icon with red box x
<BarkingFish> ok, back to your terminal, and can you please type:  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<BarkingFish> if ndiswrapper picks up, the red box, white X will disappear
<devuberoi> nope, same
<BarkingFish> :(
<BarkingFish> ok, can you type   iwconfig  please?
<devuberoi> did, lo no wireless extensions, eth0 no wireless extensions
<BarkingFish> dang
<BarkingFish> ok, please give me one moment while I go check for something :)
<devuberoi> ok
<BarkingFish> right, could you cd to /etc/modprobe.d please? :)
<devuberoi> did
<BarkingFish> now, can you type: vi ndiswrapper.conf please?
<devuberoi> did, then?
<BarkingFish> can you tell me - is there anything in that file?
<devuberoi> lot of install lines
<BarkingFish> can you see any in there which have this attached to them:  alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<devuberoi> none
<devuberoi> :/
<devuberoi> its 5:0 AM here, i think i should sleep, work tomorrow :P
<devuberoi> BarkingFish, will catch up later i guess :) what time you come on IRC ?
<BarkingFish> Ok - so it's 5 am where you are.
<BarkingFish> It's 00:30 here -
<devuberoi> yup, too late/early :P
<BarkingFish> I normally come on the net about 19:00 (7PM) my time.
<devuberoi> what seems to be the issue? any idea?
<devuberoi> oh cool
<BarkingFish> Which is about midnightish where you are.
<devuberoi> yup :)
<BarkingFish> It sounds to me like you haven't got an alias set up for your wireless card in the ndiswrapper config.
<devuberoi> will catch you that time again tomorrow :)
<devuberoi> any fix for that?
<BarkingFish> It might be we need to fix that, otherwise ndiswrapper doesn't know what it's supposed to be running :)
<BarkingFish> yeah - I'll go over it with you tomorrow night
<devuberoi> cool, thanks mate :)
<BarkingFish> no probs, you're welcome
<BarkingFish> have a good night's sleep :)
<BarkingFish> we can work tomorrow when you're refreshed
<devuberoi> sure, will catch you tomorrow :) gnyt :)
<BarkingFish> bye
<BarkingFish> :)
#kubuntu 2012-08-11
<aguitel> is possible to install kde and mate with no conflict ?
<BluesKaj> aguitel, mate with ?
<aguitel> BluesKaj, mate de
<BluesKaj> aguitel,  kde is a de . it doesn't mate with itself
<BluesKaj> no need
<BluesKaj> if I misunderstood , then pls explain further , aguitel
<artao> hai. ... hoping someone here can help me get this printer working. =] ... Kubuntu 12.04; Dell Photo Printer 720 .. ... the system recognized it, but I'm not sure it installed properly
<artao> AHA!! I haz solved it. ... it is ACTUALLY a Lexmark Z600, and one must download the appropriate drivers as such
<Panik> I need help with Banshee on Kubuntu, it keeps stalling, or half crashing just after boot.  How can I troubleshoot?
<sithlord48> panik run it from konsole you will get some info back .
<Brustofski-Fan> I type bespin in to package manger and get nothing... I thought that was a common package for kde
<sithlord48> i think the package is kwin-style-bespin
<Brustofski-Fan> still bespin should pull it up
<sithlord48> it should
<Brustofski-Fan> nothing
<sithlord48> it could also be removed
<lifbrngr> Hello?
<sithlord48> hi
<lifbrngr> I am new to ubuntu and would like some assistance
<sithlord48> ok idk if i can help you but what do you need help with?
<lifbrngr> well... your going to laugh... but
<lifbrngr> I'm trying to link my steam files from my windows partion to the steam I have installed thru wine.
<sithlord48> ok
<lifbrngr> it says there is a way but I cant even find my main steam files on the ubuntu
<sithlord48> i understand. thats because its hidden.
<lifbrngr> Could you please walk me thru how to find them..
<sithlord48> now on linux and unix any file that stats with a . will be hidden (just something to remember) in your home folder you have a folder named ".wine"
<sithlord48> now you mentioned that you were using ubuntu . are you using kde?
<lifbrngr> I have installed 12.04 outa the box...
<sithlord48> ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<lifbrngr> ubuntu.
<lifbrngr> am I in the wrong channel?
<sithlord48> ok this channel is for kubuntu it has a different interface and different programs.
<sithlord48> i can still hlep you
<lifbrngr> Oh cool. Thank you.
<sithlord48> you need to open your file browser (natualis )
<sithlord48> and look for the option to show hidden files you will see a lot of them look for .wine and open it up
<sithlord48> in your .wine folder there will be a folder named "drive_c" that is your virtual C drive.
<lifbrngr> found it.
<lifbrngr> exelent...
<sithlord48> you should be able to make a shortcut to it in the panel on the left. i just don't know how since i use a diffrent file browser
<lifbrngr> Ok.
<sithlord48> there is a #ubuntu where someone would be able to help you with that if you can't figure it out.
<lifbrngr> Thank you for all your help!
<sithlord48> your welcome
<sithlord48> steam should be coming to linux soon so there will be a native client.
<lifbrngr> I have heard that...
<lifbrngr> I'm looking forward to it!
<sithlord48> im sure as a steam user it will work better then thru wine.
<sithlord48> * im sure it will work better then steam thru wine
<jon__> Hi, super noob here. How does one change chat place?
<sithlord48> what is chat place?
<jon__> like, you know, switch between topics
<jon__> Like, I imagine that Kubuntu isn't the only thing people talk about on here
<sithlord48> oh in quassel. you right click on the server in the all chats part and select join channel
<jon__> Ah yes, I see. Thanks!
<sithlord48> when you use show all channels you have to click the show channels button to see all
<killown> a bunch of bugs was fixed the last days and I dont see any kubuntu update what's  happening?
<sithlord48> bugs for what?
<killown> kwin and dolphin bugs
<killown> from kde 4.9
<sithlord48> do you have backports enabled?
<killown> sithlord48, yes
<killown> I do
<killown> etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-backports-precise.list
<sithlord48> then perhaps they are not built yet. it is also possible if they were kde bugs that they will be part of kde 4.9.1
<killown> ok
<sithlord48> i think there might be a testing place thats used before it hits backports also.
<killown> there is a kwin bug that certain themes doesn't work properly, you need hold the window for some seconds before start to move it
<sithlord48> taht was fixed?
<killown> yes
<killown> sithlord48, http://i.imgur.com/hgXb1.jpg dolphin panel at left doesnt resize the icons
<killown> sithlord48, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304249
<ubottu> KDE bug 304249 in aurorae "Long delay when moving window through title bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<sithlord48> i hadn't noticed that since i keep those usually small
<killown> can't use aurorae themes
<killown> Status:	RESOLVED FIXED
<lifbrngr> sithlord48
<sithlord48> im using aurorae now
<lifbrngr> I fixed the issue:)
<sithlord48> i don't have any delay when moving
<lifbrngr> thank you for helping this newby along his quest!
<sithlord48> very good lifbrngr
<sithlord48> your welcome.
<killown> sithlord48, oh sorry this was fixed
<killown> I did some updates and I didn't check aurorae bug was fixed
<killown> uhhhh not yet
<killown> not fixed
<killown> first try it moved normal
<killown> but now still lag
<sithlord48> odd that i don't have this problem
<killown> I move .kde kdeold and I did test with the new conf and still had the same problem
<killown> also dolphin is more slow takes two seconds to open
<sithlord48> it does seam to take longer to open
<killown> 4.8 was perfect
<sithlord48> you can remove 4.9
<killown> how?
<killown> I wish back to 4.8
<sithlord48> are you good w/ the CLi?
<killown> yes
<sithlord48> you first have to run ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sithlord48> with sudo of course.
<sithlord48> you might not want to do this with out wifi
<sithlord48> with out a wire*
<killown> ok
<sithlord48> the purge might remove some of the desktop stuff you  might have to do some update/upgrade or dist-upgrade after this
<sithlord48> worst case you should reinstall "kubuntu-desktop" package that shoudl cover about all the base kde stuff.
<killown> sithlord48, thank you, I will do this tomorrow then, just purge the ppa and dist-upgrade?
<sithlord48> taht should do it.
<ateo-busca-tride> i need conect me to irc hispano, some body helo me
<ateo-busca-tride> help*
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ravindra> hello everyone... Can anyone point me where i can solve my Bluetooth Adaptor not found/configured issues. my google skills are not working well today :)
<ravindra> running the latest kubuntu 12.04
<DFrostedWang> Is it worth it to do a full update from 12.04?
<DFrostedWang> I like cutting-edge stuff, but what would be different if I did update? What would actually change? Is there a changelog somewhere for these things?
<spike_> Hey there, can someone help me out regarding "Widgets"
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | spike_
<ubottu> spike_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spike_> sorry last night everyone ignored me so was first checking if someone would atleast respond this time.... The "Memory Status Widget" comes up blank everytime i restart my pc, i need to close and readd the widget everytime.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<seipro> why when i want to convert a ogg file to mp3 in soundkonverter its fail?! Does anyone know?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> Hey BluesKaj :-)
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<DFrostedWang> BluesKaj: Sup
<Goonbee> Hey guys. I'm having issues with mediatomb. Whenever I restart my computer, the mediatomb database is empty. Anyone have this problem and/or could suggest an alternative DLNA to use with ubuntu?
<DFrostedWang> Goonbee: XBMC
<Goonbee> No, I'm trying to have my computer host videos to watch off a PS3
<DFrostedWang> Yeah
<DFrostedWang> XBMC
<Goonbee> xbmc is a viewer, no?
<DFrostedWang> Both
<DFrostedWang> It lets you view stuff and host stuff
<DFrostedWang> I am using it now to host my pr0n
<Goonbee> doesnt it take up a lot of resources?
<DFrostedWang> Not really
<BluesKaj> XBMC tries to take over your pc ...it's ok but there are too many menus to jump thru to find what you want
<Goonbee> I like mediatomb because its pretty much hidden, almost no resources
<Goonbee> it works, when it works
<DFrostedWang> BluesKaj: That is a valid argument, but once it's setup, it works great
<Goonbee> but all of a sudden ,i restart my computer and everytime, my database goes to shit
<Goonbee> i have to rescan
<DFrostedWang> And I have XBMC playing now and streaming with not even 1% memory being used.
<DFrostedWang> ~10% CPU
<Goonbee> thats huge
<Goonbee> mediatomb takes up nothing
<DFrostedWang> 2GB RAM and a dual-core 2GHz CPU
<BluesKaj> Goonbee, so the PS3 sees the linux share , interesting
<Goonbee> the ps3 sees the linux mediatomb DLNA
<Goonbee> how do i see if i have multiple instances of mediatomb running?
<Goonbee> brb
<DFrostedWang> Goonbee: I use htop
 * DFrostedWang is shutting down
<Roey> hi
<Roey> say... who is the white house's representative to Congress?
<Roey> (in America)
<pb> vice president?
<rmrottingdead> Roey: Not sure..
<pb> ot!
<pb> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rmrottingdead> Roey: Probaly whoever Obama's Vice President is.
<Roey> I was trying to find a proper channel, heh
<rmrottingdead> Roey: Aaaaah.
<Roey> oh interesting.. vp is pres. of congress?
<Roey> I think I have read that
<rmrottingdead> Roey: I know Hilary Clinton is Secretary of State, no?
<DarthFrog> VP is Pres of Senate only.
<rmrottingdead> Roey: I have no idea, heheheh.
<Roey> anyway I was politely asked to move the discussion elsewhere
<Roey> er
<Roey> what's the point of being pres of senate only
<pb> i don't really care. ot happened to me once.. so I thought id pass it along..
<Roey> oh, ok
<Roey> thanks
<DarthFrog> Speaker rules the House.
<pb> I also don't see the harm of idle chatter if no questions are presented and not overlooked.. but Op's are hardcases, sometimes.
<Roey> we'll say we're talking about the latest proposed Kubuntu governance model.
<pb> it's not real.. wouldn't get very far in here.
<Roey> hehe
<pb> full of admins n people of that nature.. mostly no nonsense cats..
<Roey> DarthFrog:  so how does Congress interface with the White House?
<DarthFrog> Roey: Don't know, sorry.  I'm Canadian. :-)
<Roey> ha!
<Roey> cool I was in Canada twice in the past year
<Roey> DarthFrog:  I went to Montreal first and then Toronto
<DarthFrog> Roey: I'm in Vancouver.
<Roey> I was just thinking about visiting there
<Roey> Anne-Marie is in Vancouver
<Roey> one of the KDE devs
<Roey> Annema
<Roey> er
<DarthFrog> aseigo used to live here.
<Roey> aha!
<Roey> DarthFrog:  I went to the kde 4 release event in california.. were you there too?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  o/
<DarthFrog> Nope and this conversation should be taken to #kubuntu-offtopic.
<Roey> aha perfect
<phil_> hello
<phil_> anyone knows how to install nvidia driver on Kubuntu ?
<dougl> phil_, yes
<dougl> you still need help?
<phil_> dougl, tell me how pls
<dougl> k sec
<dougl> recalling
<DarthFrog> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dougl> go to the k and in the menu that pops up at the top there is a search box... search for additional drivers.
<dougl> DarthFrog, thanks
<DarthFrog> Or run jockey-kde
<dougl> darthanubis, not th additional divers from the menu?
<DarthFrog> Press Alt-F2, type "jockey-kde".
<DarthFrog> dougl: Would be the same thing.  Different roads to the same end.
<phil_> dougl, DarthFrog, thanks you two
<phil_> but it told me no driver found
<phil_> what to do next >
<DarthFrog> phil_: Really?  That's odd.
<dougl> hmmm
<dougl> very odd
<DarthFrog> phil_:  Not even in the section below, about inactive drivers?
<phil_> DarthFrog: yes, my computer has two driver cards, one is intel and the other is nvidia
<DarthFrog> phil_:  And do you have any output on the Nvidia card?
<phil_> DarthFrog: I don't think so
<DarthFrog> Do you want to use both cards at the same time?
<phil_> I  tried to enable the nvidia driver, but the screen went to 640X480 ,that's bad
<DarthFrog> I presume the Intel one is an on-board graphics?
<phil_> DarthFrog: I just want to enable the desktop effect on kubuntu
<phil_> so now , it didn't
<DarthFrog> Do you want to use both cards at the same time?
<phil_> DarthFrog: do you think that's possible ?
<DarthFrog> I don't know and if you answer "yes", then I'm going to bow out.  Otherwise I can help you, perhaps.
<phil_> DarthFrog: I just want to get the best display effect , do you have any idea on this ?
<DarthFrog> I can tell you what I'd do.   Disable the on-board graphics in the BIOS.
<DarthFrog> Let the system find the Nvidia card and it will use the nouveau driver.  That will give you desktop effects.  Or then you can run jockey-kde and install the proprietary drivers.
<phil_> DarthFrog: so kubuntu doesn't support the function which can switch between two card, does it ?
<DarthFrog> phil_:  I don't know, I've never had two cards installed at the same time so I've never had to solve that problem.  Maybe it can.
<DarthFrog> But I suspect that your BIOS is preferring the on-board video over the accessory card.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, actually the nouveau driver is quite good now , compared to previous vesrions , it's good fallback which I'm seriously considering , now that 304 driver for 12.10 is freezing the whole system lately
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Oh lovely. :-(  And I was just considering getting an Nvidia 560 Ti to replace my Radeon 5770, which is giving me problems with the fglrx drivers.  Works tickety-boo with the open-source Radeon driver, though.  Just not enough performance for running Civ 5.
<phil_> DarthFrog: I tried this command, "lspci | grep VGA" and get the correct info about both the cards
<phil_> Does it mean something ?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Do you have an AMD cpu?  if so, try disabling AMD Cool 'n Quiet in the BIOS.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, my 12.04 install the this same pc (on a different hdd) , is very stable with the 295 nvidia driver'
<DarthFrog> phil_:  Try this then: lsmod | grep nouveau
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Which Nvidia card do you have?
<phil_> 520M
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, yes I do have an AMD cpu , nvidia card is geforce 7600gt
<phil_> DarthFrog: I get nothing from "lsmod | grep nouveau"
<DarthFrog> phil_:  Can you pull the Intel card?
<phil_> DarthFrog: that's a big project, i'm using a laptop..
<DarthFrog> phil_: A laptop with two video outputs?  Never heard of that before.
<BluesKaj> phil_, the intel is your onboard I assume , you'll have to disable or choose the other pci card as default
<DarthFrog> phil_: Anyway, I'm of no more help to you.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: He's refusing to do that.
<BluesKaj> phil_, the dual gpu laptop , optimus or something?
<phil_> BluesKaj: it's a Dell XPS
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I was having severe video problems in Windows, the system locking up every 10 seconds or so.  Disabling Cool 'n Quiet helped with that.  Now it does it every 30 seconds. :-(
<BluesKaj> phil_, not enough info , but I suspect probly the dual gpu , one low demand chip which then switches to a second higher capability chip when the load requires it
<phil_> BluesKaj: yes ,you got it
<phil_> BluesKaj: can I get it work the same way on Kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> phil_, I've heard bumblebee helps , but I'm not sure whether it uses both gpus
<BluesKaj> !bumblebee | phil_
<DarthFrog> http://bumblebee-project.org/
<BluesKaj> !info bumblebee | phil_
<ubottu> phil_: Package bumblebee does not exist in precise
<BluesKaj> hmm
<DarthFrog> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<DarthFrog> From the project page.
<phil_> DarthFrog: I will have a look on this
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, that's odd , never saw that site before , must be new since the new driver devel
<BluesKaj> anyway looks like a good thing for dual gpu users on linux
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  I'd never heard of bumblebee before you just mentioning it.  That's what Google search gave me.
<phil_> BluesKaj: bumblebee rocks!
<phil_> It seems that my problem is fixed
<BluesKaj> phil_, cool , glad to hear it :)
<phil_> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> phil_, np , DarthFrog pointed you in the right direction as well
<phil_> DarthFrog: thanks very much for your help
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<xShell> Hey when i try and connect to my VPN in network connections, nothing happens. If there's an error how can i see the logs?
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> okay, here...thankś
<dougl> My printer still does not work and cups is broken... printer down time = 9 days and counting :)
<dougl> might have to reinstall kubuntu 12.04 just to fix broken cups - any suggestion before I do something drastic?
<DFrostedWang> dougl, Nope
<DFrostedWang> dougl, But that prolly isn't necessary
<DFrostedWang> dougl, I bet a reinstall of cups would fix it.
<dougl> damn - I was hoping for somethign more positive...
<dougl> DFrostedWang, I'll take that bet and a bit of moral support if you are offering - lol
<DFrostedWang> Sure thing
<dougl> DFrostedWang, lets chat a bit... what do you suggest?
<DFrostedWang> I suggest simply reinstalling cups
<dougl> DFrostedWang, I am currently doing a dist-upgrade in console and the cups updates in there have hung the process
<dougl> your thots?
<DFrostedWang> huh...
<DFrostedWang> exit that terminal and do it again
<DFrostedWang> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing
<dougl> DFrostedWang, k - gotcha... giving it a try but last time I was at this message was thru a cups apt-get reinstall process and would not ctrl+c out, but like I said I am trying...
<dougl> DFrostedWang, ok - I am not trying to be needy (or useless) I just want you to have complete control and and enjoy our experience (frustration) - lol
<DFrostedWang> TWSS
<dougl> DFrostedWang, what do you suggest for quitting the current process
<dougl> TWSS = ?
<DFrostedWang> That's what she said
<dougl> LOL
<DFrostedWang> ps aux | grep apt
<DFrostedWang> Find the pid and then: kill (pid)
<dougl> DFrostedWang, there were some kernel updates in this process that did not finnish - will that break my box?
<DFrostedWang> IDK
<DFrostedWang> I am a n00b
<DFrostedWang> But prolly not
<DFrostedWang> They prolly weren't applied yet
<DFrostedWang> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing
<dougl> DFrostedWang, LOL - you are a noob?
<DFrostedWang> Yeah
<dougl> DFrostedWang, Family setting here... all computers/game cosoles in the same room... whole family veg's together.
<DFrostedWang> dougl, what about a family setting?
<dougl> DFrostedWang, No XXX allowed here :)
<DFrostedWang> I didn't say anything about XXX
<dougl> Oh - sorry my mistake I got a message and did not realize where it was from.
<doug__> DFrostedWang, box crashed
<DFrostedWang> It happens
<doug__> trying to get x now
<DFrostedWang> Join my channel again
<doug__> channel =?
<DFrostedWang> You don't remember?
<handheldCar> Is there a bug in updating some packages like kdepim-groupware? Does it need to be repackaged? It requires libkdepim4 4.7 but 4.8 is going to be installed.
<handheldCar> by "repackaged" I mean "under development"
 * handheldCar hopes everyone is having a nice Saturday. It's nice & stormy here.
<doug__> handheldCar, good for putering when storms
<doug__> if you have UPS
<handheldCar> ;)
<doug__> select and install software failed on my 12.04 installl attempt trying again
<handheldCar> kdepim-groupware is actually a ubuntu package, so maybe I should ask them.
<handheldCar> but it might need ppa upgrade. (hides)
<doug__> damn - I think I backed up cups conf instead of apcupsd conf
<doug__> theres and afternoon pissed down the drain trying to config apcupsd
<shadeslayer> handheldCar: could you give me some more details?
<shadeslayer> I could look into it
<doug__> err - nope, I remember seeing battery something in the dir I saved
<handheldCar> sure, just a minute
<handheldCar> ok, sorry so long: http://kete.ninth.su/kubuntu.txt
<handheldCar> (taking so long)
 * handheldCar has kubuntu backports ppa
<handheldCar> and a ubuntu derivative, so don't rack your brain over something that doesn't make sense
 * shadeslayer is looking
<shadeslayer> wait, oneiric? ouch
 * shadeslayer looks anyway
<doug__> grub fail to install on sda trying sdb
<doug__> how do you install on hdb?
<shadeslayer> handheldCar: which derivative is this?
<shadeslayer> handheldCar: plus, don't have enough info to debug :(
 * shadeslayer is not sure we have KDE 4.8.1 for oneiric
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> ah, it's in backports, fine :)
<handheldCar> This is triskel/trisquel. I haven't used kubuntu or its ppa's much, so I could be using the wrong version (oneiric).
<shadeslayer> handheldCar: can you try installing kdepim-kresources if that's available?
<handheldCar> ok
<shadeslayer> apparently kdepim-groupware is no more
<handheldCar> I get the same kind of problem.
<handheldCar> needs a slightly earlier version of a package that's installed
<shadeslayer> libkdepim4 4:4.8.4a-0ubuntu0.3 depends on  libkcal4 (>= 4:4.8.1), which doesn't make sense to me
<shadeslayer> handheldCar: do you have updates enabled?
<handheldCar> I don't know. It's almost a fresh installation. Security updates aren't automatic.
<shadeslayer> dunno, something is very wrong with the way triskel/trisquel build their distro then
<shadeslayer> or, as I've found it to be, most kubuntu derivatives do it the wrong way
<shadeslayer> handheldCar: use stock kubuntu :P
<handheldCar> :)
<shadeslayer> that entire thing seems so messed up really
<handheldCar> I might ask them about it then. I appreciate your help
<shadeslayer> half the shit wants 4.8.2 but has 4.8.4 installed
<shadeslayer> the other half wants 4.8.4 but has 4.8.2 installed
<shadeslayer> handheldCar: cool
<doug__> how do I make it so root can loginto kde?
<shadeslayer> feel free to report a bug if it's something at our end
<shadeslayer> doug__: that's not advised
<shadeslayer> doug__: if you want to run a gui app with elevated privilleges, use kdesudo
<shadeslayer> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<doug__> shadeslayer, there ya go - that'll do it... thanks for the advice :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> doug__: just don't run plasma with kdesudo :P
<doug__> shadeslayer,  wat wood that due
<shadeslayer> huh?
<doug__> running plasma with kdesudo
<shadeslayer> yeah, don't do that :P
<shumski> It would open plasma desktop with virus as a wallpaper :P
<doug__> how do i restart my nic after changing from dhcp to static?
<shadeslayer> doug__: just do a sudo service networking restart ?
<doug__> shadeslayer, thanks
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> np
<doug__> how do you configure autologin
<sonic|2> doug__: did you check system settings->login screen?
<roadfish> I'm runnig the Live daily-build Kubuntu DVD. I want to run the live version, not install. Where is this "boot prompt"? How to I "enter live"?
<dougl> sonic|2, just looked there - I dont see where to config autologin... am I missing something?
<sonic|2> the last tab in there
<sonic|2> should be convenience
<dougl> sonic|2, yes, thank you :)
<sonic|2> glad to help
 * dougl gonna reboot brand spankin new 12.04... brb
<roadfish> anyone out there use this Live Kubuntu CD/DVD?
<dougl> where do I find how to start apcupsd automaitically?
 * dougl is excited 12.04 complete install config in less than 3 hrs - thanks for the help ladies and gents.
<roadfish> I used unetbootin to put Kubuntu ISO on a flash drive. Maybe this prevents a "boot prompt" from coming up? Maybe that's why I'm forced into an install ... rather than getting a chance to request live.
<roadfish> ok, maybe I need to use usb-creator instead of unetbootin
<aguitel> i cannot login in full plasma desktop only in false mode ,why ?
<alex20032> Guy, I am wondering how can I switch the spellcheking globally (Need to altern fast between french and english, Not only in Libre office, but every application, including firefox, I live in a billingual region.) Only spell checking and dictionary, not the system language
<InspectorCluseau> alex20032,  check this out > https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/global-spell-check
<aguitel> i cannot login in full plasma desktop only in false mode ,why ?
<alex20032> InspectorCluseau:  what does it mean? Its a blueprint...
<alex20032> Does it mean that this feature dont exist yet?
<InspectorCluseau> My bad ... I thiught it was an app
<shadeslayer> alex20032: false mode?
<alex20032> what is false mode?
<InspectorCluseau> alex20032,  Have you looked at aspell?
<alex20032> I am not currently on my Linux os
<snagglepuss> shadeslayer: "False mode" was aquitel's question not alex20032
<alex20032> what does aspell?
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> sorry about that
<shadeslayer> clearly a indication that I should head to bed
<roadfish> alex20032:aspell is a pretty decent spelling tool. I use in emacs.
<alex20032> But I need to change language for firefox and libreoffice
<alex20032> Dont want to write in emac, then copy and past in my browser...
<aguitel> login option
<alex20032> Login option = system language, not spell checking
<roadfish> alex20032:aspell might work in that too ... don't know
<alex20032> And it also mean I have to log off and log in
<snagglepuss> aguitel:    just installed 12.04 here and was having problems with desktop until I unchecked the "blur" toggle and installed recommended video drivers via Additional Drivers.....might want to check those out for starters
<aguitel> snagglepuss, where is this "blur" ?
<snagglepuss> aguitel:     menu > system settings > desktop effects
<aguitel> snagglepuss, i disable desktop effects
<InspectorCluseau> alex20032,  Looks like there is no global spell checker yet
<alex20032> So I have to go in the set up of every program to switch language?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. would someone like to test a new virtuoso on precise?
<shadeslayer> we need more QA people clearly :(
<InspectorCluseau> alex20032,  Firefox has some interesting addons for switching and spell checking of languages
<InspectorCluseau> alex20032,  Firefox > https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/imtranslator/?src=cb-dl-mostpopular
<FraterLinux> hi
<FraterLinux> There is support for Portuguese of Brazil?
<FraterLinux> There is the official desktop kernel on kubuntu?
<roadfish> ok, have Live Kubuntu working now ... must use usb-creator, not unetbootin
<roadfish> how do I log back into Live Kubuntu?
<roadfish> I just rebooted the flash drive ... but it retains previous state ... so I'm _still_ logged out
<sonic|2> roadfish: what do you mean logged out?
<roadfish> there is a log out button when using the Live Kubuntu
<roadfish> I am not in the kubuntu log in window
<roadfish> I am _now_ in the kubuntu log in window
<roadfish> but I don't know what the user/password is
<sonic|2> if you are using a live usb boot, there shouldnt be a user login
<roadfish> I tried kubuntu and ubuntu for user ... but don't know what password to use
<sonic|2> you mean the root password?
<roadfish> I wasn't originally at a user login
<roadfish> but then I logged out and now I'm presented with a login prompt
<sonic|2> have you tried just pressing enter?
<roadfish> I probably don't want the root password ... and I don't think there is a root password unless you do "sudo passwd"
<roadfish> when I press enter in the user field, then I hop into the password field. I press enter again and then both blank fields turn pink for 1 second. Then I'm back in the user field.
<sonic|2> try kubuntu as user
<roadfish> sonic|2: ok, that's the trick
<roadfish> yes, kubuntu as user and blank password
<sonic|2> yea, there shouldnt be any password
<roadfish> in fact, the kubuntu was filled in automatically after I let the login prompt sit for 10 seconds or so
<roadfish> thank you
<sonic|2> you're welcome
<roadfish> drat! no, Kubuntu immediately logged me out again.
<sonic|2> how?
<roadfish> well, when I enter a bad user/password then the login fields just turns pink for a  second ...
<roadfish> but when I enter "kubuntu"/"" user/password then Kubuntu looks like it is logging me in ...
<roadfish> I get some window flast up for a second and something semes to be happening
<roadfish> but then the window disappears and I return to the login prompt again
<roadfish> BTW, I am running a daily build from 4 days ago ... possibly this might be a bug?
<roadfish> ok, things are working again ... I had to do something ...
<sonic|2> maybe something to do with screensaver?
<roadfish> on the bottom left of the login prompt, I can switch between default/plasma/etc
<roadfish>  but none of the checklist buttons were selected
<roadfish> however, once I selected one of these checklist buttons, then the login completes.
<roadfish> so I guess this is a mini-bug ... probably one of the checklist buttons should be selected ahead of time by KDE
<asgard20032> I find it strange that its libre office that come with Kubuntu
<dougl> what do you suppose would make a printout do this http://imagebin.org/224201
<asgard20032> I find it strange that its libre office that come with Kubuntu
<asgard20032> Was sure it would be either Calligra suite or Koffice
<BarkingFish> You can download koffice, i think.  But it ships as you rightly say, with LibreOffice - it used to be OpenOffice I believe
<BarkingFish> !info koffice precise
<ubottu> Package koffice does not exist in precise
<asgard20032> From what I read here: http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=92116.0
<asgard20032> Koffice is discountinuated
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<asgard20032> So better to install Calligra, but I know I can install it myself
<asgard20032> But I just wonder why Kubuntu don't offer a full KDE environment
<asgard20032> Also, with the Muon software manager, I find it hard to install thing
<asgard20032> Everytime
<asgard20032> I search for a library, cant find it
<BarkingFish> there are other managers, asgard20032 - you could try apper for example
<asgard20032> For example, libSDL
<BarkingFish> apper is MUCH easier to use than muon
<asgard20032> And apper work well under ubuntu?
<asgard20032> kubuntu
<BarkingFish> yes
<BarkingFish> it is based off of kpackagekit, which is what kubuntu used to ship with up until 11.10
<asgard20032> Ok I just searched Apper in muon
<asgard20032> 4 result
<asgard20032> Apper updates, Apper Settings, Apper Installer and Apper
<asgard20032> If I select Apper, does it install everything?
<asgard20032> So how should I install Apper?
<asgard20032> Ok I just searched Apper in muon 4 result"
<asgard20032> Apper updates, Apper Settings, Apper Installer and Apper. Which one should I install?
<BarkingFish> asgard20032, don't try to install it through muon
<BarkingFish> do it like this: press alt and f2, type konsole and hit enter.
<BarkingFish> when you get a terminal open, simply type: apt-get install apper  and your system will do the rest
<BarkingFish> i would never install anything through muon, it's not reliable imo
<asgard20032> Once its installed, how should I replace the Muon icon in K menu, computer? (a place where there is only 3 option: System setting, Muon, Run command
<BarkingFish> asgard20032, which menu do you have? the application launcher menu, or the classic K menu?
<asgard20032> I dont know
<asgard20032> The default menu from Kubuntu
<BarkingFish> if you right click the K button, it should say Switch to Classic Menu
<BarkingFish> click that, and you will get the full, proper K Menu- the one with all your programs in.
<BarkingFish> Apper will be listed under the System menu
<asgard20032> If i right click K button
<asgard20032> Edit application
<asgard20032> Application luncher setting
<asgard20032> Unlock widget
<asgard20032> Thats all
<BarkingFish> Click Unlock Widgets first
<BarkingFish> I don't think you can change the widget type while widgets are locked
<asgard20032> Ok, but thats not that
<asgard20032> I want for the default one
<asgard20032> Not the classic menu
<asgard20032> If you click K, go to computer
<BarkingFish> asgard20032, in KDE, the classic menu should normally be the default.
<asgard20032> No, it is luncher menu for me
<asgard20032> The default one
<BarkingFish> We have it as the Application launcher menu, I don't know why. It always used to be the Classic menu
<asgard20032> Anyway, I am talking about K -> Computer Tab
<BarkingFish> Right, ok.  Well I don't use that menu, I use the classic - so I can see all the programs and groups in one go.
<asgard20032> How to replace the muon shortcut by the apper one?
#kubuntu 2012-08-12
<propman> fwiw on my new install of 12.04 it's laucher rather than classic
<BarkingFish> lemme switch over and I'll help you
<BarkingFish> propman, that's what I'm saying - on my first Kubuntu install, 11.04, it was the classic
<asgard20032> Because its faster to go in computer tab, than in application->setting
<BarkingFish> asgard20032, right - right click the muon icon, and select uninstall
<asgard20032> Well, the icon remain
<asgard20032> Just not installed
<asgard20032> Ok, uninstalled
<asgard20032> no more icon
<asgard20032> How to put the apper icon ?
<BarkingFish> ok, go to the Computer tab
<BarkingFish> and in the top search bar, type Apper
<asgard20032> well, searching it dont add it to computer tab
<BarkingFish> one moment. I told you I wasn't used to this menu :)
<BarkingFish> I'll see if the guys in #kde can help me :)
<asgard20032> But i didnt asked on kde yet
<BarkingFish> yep, well let's see if #kde can help :)
<gabi_> hola a todos
<gabi_> alguien habla español
<BarkingFish> hola gabi_ :)
<BarkingFish> !es | gabi_
<ubottu> gabi_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gabi_> hola k tal
<gabi_> "join#ubuntu-es
<gabi_> es la 1 vez
<BarkingFish> gabi_, sin "  :)
<BarkingFish> escriba  /join #ubuntu-es
<asgard20032> BarkingFish: I already saw some screenshot that had classic menu, but didnt know that it was called classic menu, and how to get it
<BarkingFish> asgard20032, it's the only menu style I've ever used in KDE - and I've been using KDE since pre 3.X :)
<gabi_> me estoy liando
<Sentynel> anybody know if there's a decent ppa with qt 4.8.2 in for precise, before I go building it myself?
<sentinel699> hi everyone
<sentinel699> spent last 5 hours trying to make my dell xps l502x laptop to work with kubuntu as far as wifi goes but no luck
<sentinel699> wifi works fine in windows
<sentinel699> checked compatibility chart and it have l502x listed as working
<sentinel699> even when i add usb wifi dongle (ralink), it still doesn't work
<sentinel699> if anyone have some ideas i would appreciate it
<coldfire> just try this command  " rfkill unblock wifi"
<zed_> hi
<zed_> I have installed kubuntu 12.04 onto my lapop
<zed_> laptop
<zed_> thunderbird fails to open html links with firefox
<zed_> and I've been trying to solve this issue for quite a while now
<zed_> any time I click a link in thunderbird, nothing happens .. ?
<uberdub> well bye kubuntu
<uberdub> had enough of the buggy crap
<uberdub> dont know why I didnt just run debian years ago
<uberdub> buncha fundementalist christian BULLSHIT
<user> please i need to upgrade install rekonq to 1.0
<user> do you know how_
<anqxyr> Hi. Can someone help me?
<anqxyr> I am unable to login to kubuntu using the GUI logic screen - after I enter the password the screen goes black and then the login prompt reappears again
<anqxyr> I was able to login using command line login and starting x server manually, but now there is no sound
<ragerock> 0hai
<ragerock> I messed my Kubuntu desktop
<DFrostedWang> ragerock, Hi
<DFrostedWang> ragerock, How?
<Peace-> ragerock: nice
<ragerock> No toolbars at all
<ragerock> on the left is a permanent start menu
<DFrostedWang> ragerock, You mean your start menu?
<ragerock> my start menu is permanently in the left of the screen rather than called with a button
<ragerock> right of start are all minimized applications
<DFrostedWang> You tried a restart yet?
<ragerock> and right of that is the tray
<Peace-> DFrostedWang: logout should be enough
<Peace-> ragerock: screenshot please
<DFrostedWang> yeah
<DFrostedWang> Yeah, screenshot for us.
<DFrostedWang> You can post on inky.ws
<Peace-> DFrostedWang: there is a widget pastebin
<ragerock> IDK how to do it in K
<DFrostedWang> DFrostedWang, These is?
<Peace-> ragerock: ALT PRINT
<Peace-> ragerock: or ksnapshot
<DFrostedWang> alt+prtscrn
<Peace-> ragerock: or ALT F2  type ksnap wait press enter
<ragerock> did alt+printscreen, what next?
<Peace-> add the widget pastebin on the desktop
<Peace-> and drag and drop the picture from ksnapshot into the widget
<ragerock> saved fail.png
<Peace-> you don0t even to save the picture
<ragerock> where does ksn save by default?
<ragerock> those widgets are all goo poo, I'd rather upload on my own
<Peace-> ragerock: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/12/plasma-desktopYc2276.png
<Peace-> ragerock: i said drag and drop into the widget
<Peace-> from ksnapshot
<DFrostedWang> How long should it take to compile Firefox from source?
<Peace-> DFrostedWang: the life?
<Peace-> depends from your cpu
<DFrostedWang> Peace-, I have 2GHz processor (dual-core) and 2GB RAM and 2GB SWAP
<Peace-> DFrostedWang: should not take so long
<Peace-> but i have no idea about it could take
<Peace-> DFrostedWang: btw you can alwasy download the latest firefox stuffer from the server already compiled
<Peace-> who cares of firefox compiling ?
<DFrostedWang> TBH, I am not compiling in Kubuntu, so this may be different. I just wanted a perspective.
<DFrostedWang> I am running PCBSD and compiling in PortJail
<Peace-> well this is not a chat to speak about bsd
<Peace-> its called kubuntu
<Peace-> infact :D
<DFrostedWang> I know
<DFrostedWang> Obviously
<ragerock> now this paste widget is to bottom of my start menu
<DFrostedWang> That's why I asked about Firefox :D
<Peace-> ragerock: ok you are not so much fast on get the things i guess you can upload in some servers
<Peace-> ragerock: google host image
<Peace-> and put your picture there
<ragerock> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/12/plasma-desktopqr7306.png
<ragerock> done via drag-drop
<Peace-> ragerock: good
<ragerock> see what my desktop is? It's broken to hell
<Peace-> ragerock: now , pidof plasma-netbook
<Peace-> ragerock: type that on konsole
<ragerock> well, this is a live session
<DFrostedWang> ragerock, Looks funny lol
<Peace-> ragerock: btw it's not broken
<Peace-> ragerock: its seems or the netbook version
<Peace-> or the another kind of activity
<ragerock> it's Kubuntu "extended dvd" just booted into live
<ragerock> and I somehow messed it
<Peace-> ragerock: i guess you messed it
<DFrostedWang> ragerock, You do realize that if it's Live, a reboot can fix that, right?
<Peace-> ragerock: go in ~/.kde
<Peace-> ragerock: rename that folder
<Peace-> logout and login
<Peace-> DFrostedWang: asd
<DFrostedWang> "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.backup"
<DFrostedWang> Then backup
<DFrostedWang> Then logout
<DFrostedWang> I mean
<ragerock> Just a lone pastebin in the middle. Guess I grasped it now.
<ragerock> I should've pinned those pieces to a bar
<ragerock> not into a newspaper
<ragerock> Guess I'm too stupid for Kubuntu
<ragerock> that layout was the worst one thinkable
<DFrostedWang> That's good
<ragerock> what's so laughable about a messed desktop like that?
<ragerock> aww, this is too messy. Task manager on bottom, tray on top, start menu in the middle of the screen
<DFrostedWang> WTF have you done to it now?
<Peace-> DFrostedWang: trolling ?
<DFrostedWang> Peace-, what makes you say that?
<Peace-> i guess him is trolling
<sashok> hello
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning sashok
<DFrostedWang> Managed to get Firefox compiled :D
<sashok> есть кто с украины?
<bazhang> !ru | sashok
<ubottu> sashok: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DFrostedWang> ???? ??? ? ????????
<DFrostedWang> Why can't I see any of that?
<DFrostedWang> It just haz little square boxes
<DFrostedWang> Usually I can see russian
<bazhang> which client DFrostedWang
<DFrostedWang> XChat
<DFrostedWang> I just compiled it myself, tho. Maybe I left a flag off
<bazhang> install the appropriate language packs then
<skfin> I'm using irssi, UTF-8 as default with transliteration enabled and I can see it
<skfin> DFrostedWang: Are you sure that your font has those letters?
<DFrostedWang> IDK
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, there is zero reason to compile xchat or firefox in Kubuntu
<DFrostedWang> I am using PCBSD, running in PortJail.
<DFrostedWang> But it should be the same
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, and the connection to Kubuntu support is what?
<DFrostedWang> Somebody here said something in Russian and I couldn't read it.
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, this is Kubuntu support. try one of the chat channels for chit chat
<DFrostedWang> I am in several chat channels.
<DFrostedWang> I don't want chit chat
<IdleOne> DFrostedWang: http://xchat.org/encoding/ set it to UTF-8
<DFrostedWang> IdleOne, Thanx
<IdleOne> DFrostedWang: also #xchat for xchat specific questions please
<Walzmyn> I've got 2 monitors (AMD vid card). At boot up, it puts the log-in dialog on the wrong monitor. Where do I need to go to fix that, the driver or kdm?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning mydogsnameisrudy
<alexzz> hi
<phil__> evening
<dougl> what do you suppose I need to do to correct this problem with my printing config? http://imagebin.org/224201
<einseenai> hello, guys, is it possible to set different wallpapers for each desktop in KDE?
<DFrostedWang> Yes.
<DFrostedWang> Or at least, it should be.
<DFrostedWang> It is in Gnome and Enlightenment and LXDE, etc.
<einseenai> lol, never seen it in gnome.
<fabrizio> what a nerd channel is this??
<mishkin> Dear all, I would like to ask if there is anyway to add hard disk as RAM, I have a pretty old laptop and I would like to use virtualbox for some virtualization and I need just 256MB
<shadeslayer> mishkin: swap
<shadeslayer> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<shadeslayer> mishkin: on another note, KDE doesn't take alot of memory, I've run KDE on a 256 MB system where KDE took about a 100 megs
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, I had to disable nepomuk and akonadi
<mishkin> shadeslayer and ubottu thanks I will take a look but conceptually I don't get it at all, I mean does virtualbox realize that swap was increased and it looks like mor RAM?
<shadeslayer> oh wait, you said virtualbox, I should read more carefully
<Tm_T> mishkin: general warning: swap is used for non-active parts of data stored on RAM, in order to be able to use it, it has to be on RAM
<Tm_T> ...and hard disk is waaaay slower than RAM, thus making even more painful to use swap
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> unless you have a SSD
<Tm_T> it's still waaay slower and makes things painful
<Walzmyn> mishkin: why are you trying to run VB on an old laptop?
<shadeslayer> sure, but swap on a SSD >>> swap on a HDD
<mishkin> Tm_T: Yeah sure it does I mean I can imagine, just remembering long time ago I did something for fake RAM in order to use and Oracle eXi but I can not remember now
<Walzmyn> swap on an SSD will kill the lifespan of an SSD
<shadeslayer> true that
<mishkin> Anyway I will take a look to swap docs .. shit I was googling arround and I can nor rembmer or find out the way I did few years ago
<mishkin> Walzmyn: Is just for some testings but I deinetly I  need more RAM
<Walzmyn> VB takes a lot of resources
<mishkin> sorry I wanted to day definitely
<mishkin> Walzmyn: what do you suggest instead? Kvm ?
<Walzmyn> you said old laptop, is this your primary machine?
<mishkin> Walzmyn: Yes it is...
<Walzmyn> mishkin: OK. Just when ya said it was an old one, I was thinking you also had a newer machine. I was going to say just use the old lappy native for your tests
<uglyoldbob> im having a problem, mythtv-backend wont automatically startup
<uglyoldbob> what things should i check for?
<uglyoldbob> oh wait, dmesg says mythtv-backedn respawning too fast
<davide97> salve!
<davide97> !list
<ubottu> davide97: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I upgrade KDE to 4.9 with repository linked in Kubuntu.org
<mah454> after upgrade kwin crashed ... !
<mah454> How can debug this ?
<diniwed1> Is there such a thing as an expert install..?
<dougl> diniwed1, what do you mean?
<diniwed1> dougl: debian-derived systems usually provide an expert mode (often non-graphical) where you can tweak just about anything. I did not find one when I installed kubuntu 12.04
<dougl> diniwed1, I found I could tweak mine intalling from text mode - custom parts,mounts with and without formating
<dougl> if that helps?
<dougl> right down to individual package selection altho I did not look at it
<diniwed1> dougl: odd.. must have missed it somehow..
<dougl> is there forsure... did a install text yesterday
<diniwed1> dougl: is it a 'hidden
<diniwed1> ' option in the installer's main menu..?
<dougl> was a grub boot option
<dougl> I thot
<dougl> gui does not work on my box until the nvidia drivers are installed
<dougl> I have to kinda coax an install but is good when I am done
<BluesKaj> well, PC-BSD is a total washout on my hardware ...installed it successfully after 3 tries , then it freezes during the load after login , nothing much has changed in 7 yrs :P
<mydogsnameisrudy> heh frustrated yet?
<BluesKaj> had a spare partition that I thought might be fun to fool around with BSD in ,but it still has a long way to go
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya fun to try but takes to much of my time to do that
<BluesKaj> it's one of those distros that likes to take over the whole disk
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm kind of like windows i guess
<BluesKaj> i have windows 7 working fine on a partition on this drive
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya  i have it on this laptop why i dont know never use it , next time i install its gone i think
<mydogsnameisrudy> 12.10 running good for you BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, yeah just fine now ..had a few total freezes , but it sems fine the last 2 days
<BluesKaj> wife was asking about netflix , so I might keep w7 for a while , maybe we'll subscribe this winter
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya i cant use it with this dish
<mydogsnameisrudy> way to slow
<BluesKaj> right ...bummer
<Nailyouh> HEAY GUYS
<mydogsnameisrudy> i get 2 cd a week way more then i need
<Nailyouh> uouh caps
<mydogsnameisrudy> Nailyouh:  HIGH ;)
<Nailyouh> :D high
<Nailyouh> i likr ur dog i think
<Nailyouh> with such a beautiful name
<mydogsnameisrudy> he is a good dog
<Nailyouh> :P
<Nailyouh> i can imagine
<mydogsnameisrudy> red bone coon hound
<BluesKaj> dunno if if a lot of movies will really appeal to us tho ..seems geared towards younger ppl , there was alotta junk there when we tried the trial a while back
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya i agree BluesKaj
<Nailyouh> i use kubuntu on a netbook is it normal that it is sooo slooow?
<Nailyouh> its damn slow :(
<mydogsnameisrudy> everything is slow Nailyouh
<Nailyouh> yea my brain 2 atm D:
<Nailyouh> i hv to try xubuntu i think :P
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm no idea on a netbook   ,, sorry
<Nailyouh> no ill try nso
<Nailyouh> nao
<Nailyouh> see you laater
<Nailyouh> 8.
<mydogsnameisrudy> oke
<BluesKaj> I heard google was going to setup chrome/chromium to run netflix within it's browser so that most OSs would work with it , but I haven't heard anything for over a yr about that
<BluesKaj> mydognameisrudy, are you going to try 12.10 anytime soon ?
<linux> hi
<pedahzur> glxinfo is telling me that direct rending is enabled (this is an nVidia card), but desktop effects is telling that it can't enable some effects because they "require OpenGL."  This is Kubuntu 12.04.  .xession_errors tells me, for example: kwin(2879) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: EffectsHandler::loadEffect : Effect  "kwin4_effect_blur"  is not supported
#kubuntu 2013-08-05
<gray> is there a kubuntu channel specifically for help?
<gray> #join
<Roey> hi
<Roey> in using the latest KDE, I have Present Windows configured to trigger when the mouse hits the bottom edge of the screen..  only that now I only see the bottom edge of the screen lighting up, but no Present Windows... (it still works if I type the shortcut key though)
<Roey> BluesKaj:  heya
<Roey> ^
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghasedak> hi
<ghasedak> is there anyone???
<svita> ahoj,lidu dost,je tunekdo i z cech? :)
<ghasedak> what?
<ghasedak> :)
<svita> any people from czech republic? :)
<ghasedak> no Im not!!
<ghasedak> it should be from z cech?!
<hateball> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ghasedak> type in english plz
<ghasedak> anyone?!!!
<ghasedak> yuhoooooooooooooo
<ghasedak> hi
<ghasedak> hi shaan7
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Ghahraman> hi there
<BluesKaj> hi
<EvilRoey> hello all
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  hai
<EvilRoey> hey all what isthe shortcut for locking the screen?
<lia_> .
<juancarlospaco> does anyone know a Documentation, Tutorial, Example for Knewstuff , I want to make a downloader for the kate snippets, on python
<mparillo> Roey: if you are running Kubuntu in a VM, could you confirm https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311974
<ubottu> KDE bug 311974 in containment-panel "When I set the panel to auto-hide, the mouse does not reveal it" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<juancarlospaco> ^ can not reproduce
<nikolaj_basher> Is there some one who has worked with vpn
<juancarlospaco> me
<juancarlospaco> connect from bash
<nikolaj_basher> juancarlospaco, have you use kubuntu for the vpn?
<juancarlospaco> ye
<juancarlospaco> sudo openconnect ....
<juancarlospaco> from konsole
<BluesKaj> nikolaj_basher, yes , I have worked with L2TP/ipsec vpn
<juancarlospaco> the gui dont work without a package named vpnc-scripts
<nikolaj_basher> BluesKaj, I have a vps DEbian and I would like to install kubuntu and use this for vpn
<juancarlospaco> but at that time i didnt know that
<nikolaj_basher> is there a guide for this some where, The guides I found was nothing worth
<BluesKaj> juancarlospaco, what vpn clients do you have available ion the package manager?
<juancarlospaco> a lot
<juancarlospaco> only openconnect was the one I needed, but that depends on the vpn server itself
<juancarlospaco> not all are the same, nor compatible
<BluesKaj> or do you nee a specific client that comnnects to a server that runs a specific type like openvpn
<juancarlospaco> depends on the vpn server
<nikolaj_basher> BluesKaj, I would be nice if I coul connect from my tablet
<BluesKaj> I use the L2TP/ipsec on the servers i connect to simce that's the requirement , openvpn hasn't been successful for me
<juancarlospaco> the cisco one are compatible with: cisco, cisco,  cisco, cisco, cisco, cisco, cisco, cisco, cisco, cisco,  or cisco
<juancarlospaco> :P
<BluesKaj> \on openvpn servers
<BluesKaj> , that is
<BluesKaj> oh cisco
<BluesKaj> I have no experiencwe with them
<juancarlospaco> you must know what the other end point is
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> I use a group of servers bases in Japan called VPNGate , they're non-commercial open source
<BluesKaj> mainly meant for users in asian countries that block western websites, but since they're free I've used them for the las5 few months
<nikolaj_basher> thanks for inspiration
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> how do I map a key to lock the screen?
<passerby_> hi guys. how do i install a new plasma theme on kubuntu? i tried - system settings -> workspace appearance -> desktop theme -> get new themes -- selected one, clicked to install.. it says the same is installed but i cant see in the list. what to do to make the them appear?
<passerby_> *the theme is installed
<meteorrock> Kubuntu will not install on Vmware 9.x for those keeping logs
<meteorrock> All it does is hang on the log in screen for Kubuntu 13.04
<meteorrock> Thanks guys.
<oleg> Всем привет ;-))
<meteorrock> Having to use an ubuntu plus a kde remix for that kde goodness
<meteorrock> well peace out and keep hacking
<[Raiden]> oleg: )
#kubuntu 2013-08-06
<gothpaw> how does one add the workspace switcher to the main Panel?
<Roey> hey when I run "xsetwacom list devices", I get "List: Unknown argument 'devices'"
<Roey> ???
<broadcomsux> can some 1 explain the offline install instructions for the b43-lpphy to me?   they are far too vague and i don't understand what they are really asking me to do. i have installed b43-fwcutter and downloaded broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2  ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx )
<rjdohnert> Hey guys whats going on
<zusili> hi i have problem whit vpn
<zusili> hi i have problem whit vpn  anybody help me?
<zusili> it seys connectin and then goes bec to not connected
<zusili> anybody
<zusili> aloooooooooooooooooo
<sawesdae> how to make vpn work in kubuntu it alwes seys connecting and stops how to dbug it soo i can see what error
<sawesdae> is anyone here
<sawesdae> aloooooooooooo
<sawesdae> how to make vpn work in kubuntu it alwes seys connecting and stops how to dbug it soo i can see what error
<sawesdae> how to make vpn work in kubuntu it alwes seys connecting and stops how to dbug it soo i can see what error
<sawesdae> alooooooooooooo
<sawesdae> alllllooooooo
<sawesdae> anyone
<sawesdae> f you idiots
<jussi> sawesdae: have some patience - people arent always staring at this channel
<jussi> also, try asking in #kde
<IdleOne> also, don't swear in *buntu channels
<bigbrovar> anyone every got finger print biometric athentication to work with Kubuntu (3.04)
<jussi> bigbrovar: I didnt, but I read a guide somewhere - I can try find it again if you like?
<bigbrovar> jussi: sure that would be nice :) been googling for it too
<jussi> bigbrovar: what model pc do you have?
<bigbrovar> jussi: it's not a popular model (its produced by a company in my country Nigeria) called Zinox. but lsusb shows the reader is upek
<jussi> bigbrovar: upek has its own proprietry firmware iirc
<jussi> bigbrovar: should then be same as this gide stuff: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_integrated_fingerprint_reader
<bigbrovar> jussi: Thanks.. I am actually on that page now.. my concern is whether it would work with lightdm-kde
<bigbrovar> most of the guide seem too gnome/ubuntu oriented..
<bigbrovar> would be cool to be able to unlock my screen via the reader
<sawesdae> how to use vpn it dosent work normal
<sawesdae> jebem vam mater
<sawesdae> how to use vpn it dosent work normal
<hylian> kde wont let me remove activities, it doesn't give me the "stop  playing" sign, so I cant delete them. Why isn't this always an  option? (I was making activities to see the difference between  them)
 * hylian whips out his scanner, but detects nothing but afk zombies... (please help!)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nova_> When I scroll, either with mouse or by clicking in the scrollbar, when using either firefox or chrome with the program "maximized", I get a long (1-2 second) freezes of the page.  If I make the window smaller than full screen there is no pause, with either browser.  Does Anyone have any idea what might be causing this?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<alvin> nova_: I'm thinking of "smooth scrolling". Try disabling it: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Scrolling_is_slow
<alvin> bigbrovar: A few years ago I also wanted to use my fingerprint reader. I gave up. There's not much developer interest because it's not a safe technique after all. So, nobody bothers implementing it.
<Captain_Proton> Need some guidance. I want to start build some desktop apps, I am not much of a programmer altho I have done a lot of LAMP stuff. I have looked @ youtube and seen QT will work most any language python, C++, not sure about C#(mono) anyway I mostly program in Linux what language would be the best to get start with QT?
<bsmall> hello?
<BluesKaj> hi
<bsmall> seems like lots of people but no one is talking :)
<Lassilas> Moin
<yossarianuk> good advise from the Tor project : http://www.zdnet.com/tor-users-advised-to-switch-away-from-windows-after-malware-attack-7000019047/
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I'm running a 12.10 of Kubuntu , and after last upgrade I miss digikam and some usefull software I had before ...., trying to reinstall it gives me an error , the package "libkgeomap1" seems to miss and is a foundamental component for digikam ....
<AlexZion> any I dea about how to fix it ?
<yofel> AlexZion: could you please pastebin your /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<yofel> AlexZion: found the issue, on it
<AlexZion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5956143 yofel
<yofel> AlexZion: until that's fixed, this whould give you digikam and kipi back: apt-get install digikam kipi-plugins libgphoto2-port0=2.4.14-2 libgphoto2-2=2.4.14-2
<AlexZion> doesn't works yofel
<yofel> what does it say?
<AlexZion> same as before ...
<yofel> uhm, well, what? In my chroot here it works...
<yofel> AlexZion: actually, try to refresh your package cache now and just try to install digikam
<AlexZion> here just tels me the same yofel
<AlexZion> ok I will yof, thanks ...
<yofel> hm
<yofel> what does 'apt-cache policy libkgeomap1' tell you?
<yofel> it should be something like: http://paste.kde.org/p7bcb758d
<AlexZion> well the version of digikam is different , 3.2 your , 2.8 mine
<yofel> did you remove the ppa maybe?
<yofel> because from your history.log you had digikam:amd64 (3.2.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1)
<AlexZion> ohhh, yeas I did before trying to fox it , sorry yofel
<AlexZion> yeah yofel it works...., many thanks buddy ..., now I can go for lunch ... ;)
<yofel> you're welcome ^^
<SpacePirate> Anyone laive?
<SpacePirate> alive*
<teemooooooooooo> hey
#kubuntu 2013-08-07
<zeronezerone> hey guys, can somebody please refer me to a channel in which i could find some information on what my desired network topology should be for my Cluster in which i am configuring
<ganador17> XD
<_droid> hello people, I want to install kubuntu onto my newly purchased thinkpad E330, so I made a usb installer with kubuntu on it, no ponblem. Reaching the boot menu of my laptop no problem, and my usb stick was listed there. When choosing the usb to boot from, the boot menu disappears and then I get back to the boot menu again. And this happens every time when I choose the usb stick to boot from.
<_droid> any ideas
<_droid> ??
<yossarianuk> hi - does anyone know of any good benchmark tools to compare Windows vs Linux Disk performance?
<yossarianuk> phoronix = barely any Windows tests work.
<Walex> yossarianuk: you cannot do tht comparison reliably unless you are *very* skilled.
<Walex> yossarianuk: however, I think that the FIO tool, which is one of the best if used right, and most defaults are sensible, may be available on MS-Windows too.
<Walex> it will surely work with Cygwin of course, but the emulation layer adds a bit of overhead, even if I reckon very little
<Walex> yossarianuk: you get lucky: MS-Windows binaries for it are available: http://www.bluestop.org/fio/
<Walex> _droid: your bootable USB stick is not setup right...
<Walex> _droid: I much prefer to use USB CD/DVD drives anyhow
<SilverCode> does anyone know where the $TZ environment variable is set in Kubuntu?
<_droid> Walex: well the problem is that the laptop does not have a cdrom
<Walex> _droid: that's why I wrote "USB CD/DVD drives"
<Walex> _droid: very useful also for backup or watching movies.
<Walex> _droid: I have even got a slim USB2 BluRray drive.
<Walex> _droid: anyhow it could also be that you have chosen the wrong type of device for the USB stick in the boot menu of the BIOS
<_droid> Walex: at the time when I get to the boot menu my usb stick was already inserted and listed correctly in the boot list
<Walex> _droid: it depends on "correctly". Many BIOSes can handle different types of USB peripherals (e.g. ZIP drive, mass storage, CD, ...)
<_droid> Walex: ok I will see to it
<yossarianuk> Walex: thanks
<apoz> i often make my computer "sleep" with: dbus-send --system --print-reply     --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower"     /org/freedesktop/UPower     org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<apoz> unfortunately on resume, i don't get prompted for password, how can i fix that?
<Walex> start a screensaver and then run that
<yossarianuk> this is a bit of a random one an potentially offtopic...
<yossarianuk> does anyone know if you can connect a Windows IIS server -> external Linux coldfusion server ?
<yofel> yossarianuk: #ubuntu-server might be able to answer that
<yossarianuk> yofel: thanks
<kbroulik> hi I wanted to try out project neon kf5 but it always says project-neon5-kde-workspace doesn't exist although on the neon5 ppa page it clearly does
<OerHeks> kbroulik, it was added a few hours ago https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5 odd
<smartboyhw> OerHeks, kbroulik um it's because it continously failed to build....
<smartboyhw> We will fix;)
<OerHeks> thank you, smartboyhw
<kbroulik> smartboyhw: ok, cool :)
<yofel> kbroulik: you're probably on raring, which sadly doesn't yet have a successful kde-workspace build, we'll see what we can do
<EvilRoey> hi
<kbroulik> yofel: yes, raring
<EvilRoey> on my Quantal desktop at home, I've upgraded to the latest available KDE packages.  A bug I found is that the screen edges, despite lighting up when I move the mouse pointer to them, don't trigger the desktop effects that I've configured... how can I diagnose this
<EvilRoey> (I'm thinking dbus foo)
<EvilRoey> (dbus-fu)
<Walex> EvilRoey: it is almost always too complicated, don't even try
<Walex> EvilRoey: unless you are a KDE developer that is.
<EvilRoey> Walex:  ahaha
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> thanks :)
<EvilRoey> I've asked on the kde channel too, no one responded
<BluesKaj> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lappy> wird auch ordentlich gequasselt? XDDD
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> hmm, whynot kubuntu manual , the desktops are totally different , so i don't understand why they keep subbing ubuntu for kubuntu in the factoids
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, is there a Kubuntu manual in the first place?
<BluesKaj> there's one here , http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Raring , it should be included in the factoids
<BluesKaj> and why does it have to be under ubuntu guide ?
<Pici> BluesKaj: We're not psychic, if no one suggests a factoid for it, we're likely not going to create one.
<BluesKaj> Pici, don't tqake it personally , all the search engines do the same thing
<BluesKaj> I'm becoming annoyed , when the 2 OSs have become so different , there should be more distinction between them , not kubuntu being a subset of ubuntu '
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, well we're already working on our documentation already (led by ahoneybun)
<smartboyhw> So plz be patient
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, I don't need to be told to be patient
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, well obviously since you are annoyed..
<smartboyhw> OK, weird why is there so many cgcfir?
<BluesKaj> of course I'm annoyed , but that does preclude patience , Ive been patient all along so ....
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, just don't get annoyed, we will have doc:)
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> what's the libreoffice version that comes with kubuntu by default?
<ovidiu-florin> LTS and latest
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, um let me see
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, 12.04.2 LTS uses 3.5.4
<smartboyhw> 13.04 is 4.0.2
<ovidiu-florin> thank you smartboyhw
<calwig> How can one enable Print Services thru Bluetooth?
<calwig> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<calwig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu  is specifically with the Gnome Desktop, is this also accessible with Kubuntu? Looking now....
<sithlord48> calwig:  yes its possible use localhost:631 to configure cups directly or use system settings-> printers to use the kde gui
<tester56> often after wakeup from suspend to ram  there are messages shown in a white font.
<tester56> Any idea if I can disable messages being shown after wakeup from suspend
<tester56> ?
<Jevsan> oh the BIGIDIOT is gone...
<Jevsan> :)
<thunder-storm> hello, i have a question regarding color-configuration in krusader with gtk-environment
<thunder-storm> this exactly my problem: http://kde.6490.n7.nabble.com/Bug-301034-New-Rename-input-field-doesn-t-respect-text-NORMAL-when-GTK-theme-is-used-td806429.html
<thunder-storm> how its possible to change that colour, that i can see the text when i will rename a file?
<thunder-storm> white text on white background will be... special ;)
<vedu> hello. my screen has lost its resolution (to 640x480) after trying to install bumblebee-nvidia
<robotdevil> is the manual partition bug in 13.04 installer fixed yet?
<Roey> how can I add comments to jpeg files?
#kubuntu 2013-08-08
<shoosah> I just got this error >
<shoosah> sudo: >>> /etc/sudoers.d/shoosah: too many levels of includes near line 28 <<<
<shoosah> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers.d/shoosah near line 28
<shoosah> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<shoosah> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<shoosah> so how I am supposed to change sudoers.d/shoosah
<shoosah> meanwhile I dont have root password in order to run it through recovery mode
<deyring> squawge
<robotdevil> where are the alternate images not the desktop ones
<yahyaa> I have a weird question concerning kubuntu, I went to settings, then login screen (lightdm), and I browsed to the image I wanted to use for my login screen
<yahyaa> however, the screen keeps showing up all white!!!
<yahyaa> any suggestions, anybody???
<sithlord48> yahyaa:  the file should be in some place like /usr/share/kde/wallpapers
<sithlord48> yahyaa:  can you please pastebin your /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file and lightdm-kde-greeter.conf
<yahyaa> where do i find those files
<yahyaa> I tried to put the file there but when I go to paste it, its not letting me paste it there???
<Alex_Zion> hi guys, I'm trying to installa kubuntu 13.04 on my dell xps15z but even following this procedure https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z , I can't even boot the live , getting a kernel panic, some idea !?
<vedu> hello. i tried to install nvidia driver but it didnt work out. now i am stuck with 640x480 resolution. plz help
<evgen> ОООу кто здесь?
<Tm_T> !ru | evgen
<ubottu> evgen: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<evgen> hello users
<evgen> ну, есть поклонники red orchestra
<evgen> эй парни, я что не в теме?
<evgen> народ вы где все
<evgen> жестяк
<evgen> Юзеры вы где
<evgen> мдя уж
<evgen_free> в Red Orchestra кто нить рубится?
<tonythomas01> can anyone suggest a cool chat client to use in KDE ?
<aBlAeNksey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zea> hi, which firewall should i use for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !fw | zea
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<zea> ty
<BluesKaj> np[
<chachan> hey guys, trying to install 13.04 but my SSD is not being recognize, any test, workaround, tool, etc?
<BluesKaj> chachan, is this a new machine with windows 8 ?
<chachan> BluesKaj: no, it had 7 and I had kubuntu with a normal HD, just migrating to SSD
<BluesKaj> ok , chachan, make sure that your ssd is first in the boot sequence in the bios
<chachan> BluesKaj: forgot to mention, I'm running a live session now
<chachan> BluesKaj: and I saw the problem when I tried to install and it said me that I have no space for installation
<BluesKaj> chachan, did you format the ssd to ext3/4 with a partition manager
<chachan> no, I haven't, should I?
<chachan> BluesKaj: I thought installer would allow me to make it easier
<chachan> I did: (parted) print devices
<chachan> and got: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<BluesKaj> chachan, the installer should see the ssd if you format it to ext3/4 first
<chachan> ok, that makes sense. Now, trying to look on /dev, parted and fdisk and I don't see the device anywhere
<chachan> brb, I had to restart since I disabled AHCI for testing purpose
<ziem> how can i stop internet when my vpn (openvpn with network-manager) disconnects?
<BluesKaj> ziem, if you're torrenting . use vuze , it has that capability , so your real IP isn't displayed
<ziem> it's not for torrent but that's good to know thanks
<BluesKaj> yeah sure :)
<BluesKaj> ziem, are you using commercial vpn servers or is this for work?
<ziem> free vpns, not for work
<ziem> BluesKaj: there is a trick which consists in only allowing in/out packets for the VPN with a firewall, but it's a bit tedious
<chachan> BluesKaj: I'm back
<BluesKaj> ziem, ok , I've heard of that but I haven't bothered with it since openvpn on kubuntu doesn't work here , I'm using L2TP /ipsec
<ziem> why doesn't openvpn work?
<BluesKaj> zie I setup th eips , parameters etc ,. but kvpnc just errors out , everytime
<BluesKaj> ziem,
<BluesKaj> the IPs
<ziem> did you install network-manager-openvpn?
<BluesKaj> no I don't use NM
<ziem> ah ok
<chachan> BluesKaj: the disk should appear in /dev/sdX even if you don't have a partion or format, right?
<ziem> i import ovpn files in the gui of network-manager and it works fine
<BluesKaj> chachan, yes it should show in /media in dolphin
<slatenails> you need to mount it first for it to show there
<BluesKaj> yeah i have those openvpn conf files for each server as well
<slatenails> #define there /media
<chachan> BluesKaj: I have nothing about it :(
<BluesKaj> slatenails, root
<chachan> I have nothing as /dev/sdX and nothing in dolphin, nothing anywhere
<slatenails> what kind of peripheral is this?
<BluesKaj> chachan, choose root in dolphin , it should show
<slatenails> oh, ssd
<chachan> Samsung SSD 840 Series. 120GB
<yofel> does it show up in 'dmesg' somewhere?
<slatenails> you might want to look into dmesg- -- yea
<BluesKaj> chachan, did it show in the bios ?
<chachan> I don't see in root
<chachan> BluesKaj: no, but I'm not sure if that should appear in the bios
<slatenails> if the kernel sees the ssd connecting it should show in dmesg
<slatenails> so looking in there should tell you whether it's recognized
<BluesKaj> uhm , it should show in the bios , as a drive along with all the others
<yofel> look for something like I see here (from kern.log):
<yofel>    7 Aug  5 18:01:36 yofel-T510 kernel: [    1.591450] ata1.00: ATA-9: SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series, CXM03B1Q, max UDMA/133
<chachan> yofel: where?
<yofel> run 'dmesg'
<slatenails> chachan, fire up a terminal and run dmesg
<chachan> I did, greping and nothing...
<yofel> can you pastebin what it prints?
<chachan> so, I'm going to open my laptop again and check it out again
<chachan> http://dpaste.com/1335585/
<yofel> can you grep for ata instead? so we see what's recognised at all
<yofel> or just pastebin the whole thing
<chachan> http://dpaste.com/1335586/
 * yofel would expect it to be connected on ata1, which is empty there
<chachan> entire output: http://dpaste.com/1335587/
<chachan> ok, let me shutdown and ckeck it physically
<chachan> but I must admit that seeing you are running 830 Series give me hopes :)
<BluesKaj> don't think he checked the bios to see if it shows up
<yofel> I doubt it does
<yofel> if the ata port shows up as empty then the disk isn't giving any kind of response, otherwise the kernel would show *something* there
<BluesKaj> what is the default format fs on ssds?
<yofel> NTFS mostly I think, though when I had to RMA one the replacement was unpartitioned
<BluesKaj> ntfs , i bet
<BluesKaj> ok
<yofel> but I had 2 dead SSDs from OCZ, and none were compeletely DEAD. The first responded with a wrong size and was useless, the other one hung the ATA system up in AHCI, and threw ata errors in IDE mode
<slatenails> maybe it's not getting powered up properly
<yofel> I would tend to agree
<BluesKaj> are ssds using sata connections ? I hope so
<yofel> they do
<BluesKaj> hmm, I added an esata external drive and it was recognized immediately . but it's not ssd
<BluesKaj> older pc here , tho
<ziaa> hi everyone, i'm having a firewall problem; i'm trying to only allow connections to and from my vpn; so i set ufw default deny for both incoming and outgoing, and then added four rules (one by one): sudo ufw allow (in|out) (to|from) VPN_IP, but when i do that, i cannot surf anymore. i can ping VPN_IP, but not google.fr; my VPN is connected with network-manager with openvpn
<BluesKaj> ziaa, firewall rules can be tricky , especially with vpn , make sure you have the vpn default ports open for tcp and udp
<ziaa> BluesKaj: i thought that sudo ufw allow in from VPN_IP was allowing for any port?
<BluesKaj> ziaa, I don't think such a rule will open any port unless specified , otherwise why use a fw?
<ziaa> BluesKaj: to restrict by IP
<BluesKaj> I don't bother with a fw , I use application support ports on my router/modem
<BluesKaj> the router already has a fw
<ziaa> BluesKaj: from what i understand over there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW when you allow an IP, it allows every port for that IP
<BluesKaj> ziaa, sorry , my knowledge of iptables and ufw is practically nonexistent , since I rely on my router firewall settings.
<ziaa> ok np
<[Relic]> Something crashed on shut down yesterday and the task manager bar is now blinding white; where are the settings to but that back to the normal color scheme?
<dnivra> Hello! I'm running Kubuntu 12.04.2 and the desktop effects aren't working. Could someone point me to a guide that'll help me troubleshoot this?
<dnivra> (the desktop effects stopped working when I installed python-pyopencl.)
<dnivra> Any suggestions anyone :)?
<johnflux> Riddell: hey
<[Relic]> Is there any way to see a log file from before turning on the computer?  I am trying to figure out what crashed on shut down yesterday so I can fix the system tray bars colors
<[Relic]> need to figure out how it went from nice color coordinated with the normal color theme to a blinding white which I can't find any setting to fix
<zigmun> should i type the two commands: "sudo ufw allow X on tun0 from any to any" with X=in and X=out, in order to allow all connections from and to my VPN (openvpn with network-manager)?
<djokica> hi how to install properity ati drivers wheni go addonisanal drivers it dosent show my ati like in ubuntu
<djokica> anyone
<djokica> anyone
<djokica> assholas
<OerHeks> I wanted to help you by asking what videocard you have, now i don't.
<djokica> 4650
<djokica> in ubuntu it shows normal
<djokica> but in kubuntu in addonisanal driwers dosent show nothing more
<djokica> and in open gl it seys i am usig galium 0.4 amd rv 730
<OerHeks> ati 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are no longer supported in the fglrx ATI driver, use the legacy driver like you are using now.
<djokica> but doom3 bfe dosent work whit it
<djokica> i am using 9.1.1 is ther some bether thet will make my doom3 work
<djokica> wtf to dooooooooo
<skrite> hey all
<BluesKaj> hi skrite
<skrite> hey if i wanted to use kubuntu (like i am) and i want to run openbox, what is an app i can run in openbox that allows me to configure the network like i have in Kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> skrite, are you using networkmanager?
<skrite> BluesKaj: yes, the networkmanager that comes with Kubuntu and resides in the tray
<BluesKaj> skrite, does openbox use a similar network manager app ? I'm just thinking how one would transfer the network settings whatever they might be.
<skrite> yeah, i don't think that it does, i used to just not use the network manager and did everything from the /etc/network/interfaces, but that was before i bought a usb wireless adapter.
<skrite> i suppose i could try installing the gtk version of the nm-applet or network manager like they have in xubuntu.
<skrite> then use it when in openbox and use the networkmanager in KDE
<BluesKaj> unless you require wireless settings , you can run your network ethernet on any winow manager or desktop from  /etc/network/interfaces , like so : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<BluesKaj> skrite, ^
<BluesKaj> without and need for a network manager , which you can remove from your OS
<BluesKaj> any need
<exosus> Hello, when i have 2 guis (ctrl alt f7/f8) running on the same machine, what happens to the one which is in the background? Does it still work or is it frozen?
<OerHeks> exosus it is still active, open konsole: uptime # and you see 3 users, 2 x wm and 1x konsole
<skrite> BluesKaj: thanks for the link
<MichaelP> Wednesday, August 7, 2013: KDE SC 4.11 Final Tag...    August 14, 2013: KDE SC 4.11 Release ..... When does kubuntu get other then beta 2 ?
<MichaelP> Anyone alive ?
<slatenails> MichaelP, #kubuntu-devel maybe?
#kubuntu 2013-08-09
<Ensifolk> Hello there. After my very humble experience with Linux - I have decided to stick with KDE as my main Desktop Enviroment, I like it the most and this eye-candy package makes it up for me with excellent features. But I have no idea on which Distro to settle with. I have no clue about the difference between a KDE with Debian/Arch/Gentoo, or what's the difference, or what should make up my
<Ensifolk> decision. A mate just adviced me to start with Kubuntu since I am a total newbie. I was checking Chakra, I even tried Linux Mint, but yet Im lost on which to settle ? My next question is : Do ALL Kde distros have the same dekstop features? ( Such as hot corners and all the efects...etc ) - Any major advice for a newbie would be appreciated :) Thank you.
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> bad friday :( mysql-server-5.5 update can't be finished: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965085/
<noaXess> any hint?
<rjdohnert_> reload your repositories
<rjdohnert_> sudo apt-get update
<noaXess> rjdohnert_: ok.. can it have to do with that? W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org raring Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 54422A4B98AB5139 Oracle Corporation (VirtualBox archive signing key) <info@virtualbox.org>
<noaXess> i already removed the key file and readded it.. same problem
<rjdohnert_> No, the missing key has nothing to do with that
<noaXess> hm.. any other hint?
<rjdohnert_> Another option is to open Muon Package manager, click on settings, configure software sources
<rjdohnert_> And go to Server from the United States or main server
<rjdohnert_> choose whichever one thats not your default
<rjdohnert_> and reload
<noaXess> rjdohnert_: you mean instead of download from switzerland.. download from main server..
<rjdohnert_> Yes
<noaXess> rjdohnert_: no change :(
<rjdohnert_> hmmmm now thats odd
<rjdohnert_> hold on checking to see if it installs for me
<rjdohnert_> Nope it installs
<noaXess> wtf.. i even can't purge it ...
<rjdohnert_> are you 64 bit
<noaXess> if i want purge it i get this in syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965118/
<noaXess> 64bit, yes
<noaXess> fu.... i need it..
<rjdohnert_> Back up your sources.list file.  Im going to send you mine
<rjdohnert_> See if the US server can get it for you
<noaXess> wait.. seams i could purge mysql-server-5.5
<noaXess> nothing to do with source list i think
<rjdohnert_> What release are you running?
<rjdohnert_> 1204 1304?
<noaXess> raring
<noaXess> fu.. same problem after purge and reinstall..
<rjdohnert_> LOL, Im not up on the codenames so Im gessing 13.04
<noaXess> yes
<rjdohnert_> I'll send you the file
<noaXess> read this: http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,577216,577216
<rjdohnert_> ok you can try that
<noaXess> what??
<rjdohnert_> Download the deb files and install manually
<noaXess> aha..
<noaXess> but can't be..
<rjdohnert_> Just an idea
<dixoncx_> Dolphine doesn't allow me to mount drives.. Error: "An error occurred while accessing 'DATA', the system responded: An unspecified error has occurred.: Authentication is required"
<noaXess> grrr. still no change.. can't even upgrade/install mysql-server..
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965187/
<noaXess> there is a solution to purge also mysql-common, but that does purge this too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965198/
<noaXess> a lot of system packages will be purged..
<noaXess> removed
<rjdohnert_> Download the packages  manually
<valorie> noaXess: have you tried apt-get install mysql-server^
<rjdohnert_> From the mysql site
<rjdohnert_> He said he did valorie
<noaXess> valorie: yes.. purged only mysql-server-5.5 and installed it again.. same probelm.. moved /var/lib/mysql and /etc/mysql/my.cnf, still same problem
<valorie> and you set the root password as instructed?
<noaXess> mysqllog if i install mysql-server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965210/
<noaXess> valorie: sure
<valorie> hmmmm
<noaXess> i work any day with mysql.. trust me
<noaXess> i kjust made upgrades today morning and BANG.. mysql failed to upgrade with errors
<valorie> that's a bit bizarre
<rjdohnert_> ERROR: 1064  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ALTER TABLE user ADD column Show_view_priv enum('N','Y') CHARACTER SET utf8 NOT ' at line 1
<valorie> I'd consult with #ubuntu-devel rather than here
<valorie> since I doubt we package mysql
<valorie> that is no KDE package
<noaXess> there seams to be a solution to purge also mysql-common, but that purges a lot of kde-workspace packages..
<valorie> yeah, I saw that
<noaXess> more information after purging mysql-server-5.5 and remove /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysql and reinstall mysql-server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965242/
<noaXess> if any has a simpler idea to solvem instead of purge mysql-common, which can/will brake system.. THANKS for help
<noaXess> bbs
<valorie> noaXess: have you asked in #ubuntu-devel ?
<valorie> noaXess: googling on parts of your errors convinces me more that this is not an kubuntu error at all
<valorie> ok, time to sit down the The Doctor
<rjdohnert_> Have fun
<noaXess> valorie: yes asked in ubuntu-devel
<rjdohnert_> What did they say
<noaXess> rjdohnert_: we are searching..
<RobertJDohnert> Im convinced it is a problem with your setup
<ggvaberi> hello. is possible to debug rmmod process?
<noaXess> rjdohnert_: you have mysql-server-5.5 installed, right?
<rjdohnert_> Yep
<noaXess> what perms are in: sudo ls -l /var/lib/mysql/mysql
<noaXess> and also what perms on ls -l / etc | grep mysql
<rjdohnert_> Yephttp://paste.kde.org/p395f6902/
<rjdohnert_> http://paste.kde.org/p395f6902/
<rjdohnert_> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     4096 Aug  9 01:47 mysql
<rjdohnert_> BTW, OS/4 Enterprise 4.1.4 will have KDE as the default and MySQL server preinstalled
<noaXess> cross fingers.. have restored old mysql data in /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysql, restored original permissions... now installing mysql-server...
<rjdohnert_> Ok
<rjdohnert_> I gave you the fresh install from this laptop, so its as vanilla as you get
<noaXess> grrr... no luck :( ;(
<noaXess> strange: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965336/
<noaXess> how do i make a downgrade of a package?
<noaXess> good to know, it's a bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1210380 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<randomlurker> I have Kubuntu 13.04 on my laptop, duel boot efi
<randomlurker> The unlock screen doesn't respond after I put the laptop on screen
<randomlurker> s/screen/sleep
<randomlurker> Whenever my laptop sleeps (when I close my lid), After I open the lid again I find the the GUI gets frozen
<Costeelation> hi
<Costeelation> i can disble the kdwallet for wifi conection when i start session?
<tester56> Costeelation: what exactly do you want to achieve?
<tester56> you want to be prompted for the password every time?
<noaXess> ok.. got it installed/upgrade mysql-server-5.5 (latest) but now: sudo service mysql start -> status: Unknown job: mysql
<noaXess> but /etc/init.d/mysql exists: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 Aug  8 23:33 mysql -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<tester56> noaXess: what does "service mysql status" say?
<noaXess> same output
<noaXess> i can run it with mysqld_safe --user mysql
<tester56> what about: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start  ?
<tester56> I would try "sudo start mysql"
<tester56> noaXess: same output again?
<tester56> noaXess: If it does not work I would take a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125686/mysql-fails-to-start-after-upgrade-installation-etc
<noaXess> tester56: same output with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<tester56> and with sudo start mysql?
<noaXess> tester56: ok.. gimme seconds ;)
<noaXess> get it running with old/original data :) but in the moment only with sudo mysqld_safe --user mysql and also can access databases..
<noaXess> tester56: sudo start mysql, same.. Unknown job: mysql
<tester56> did you do an upgrade from 5.1?
<tester56> i would try stuff from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125686/mysql-fails-to-start-after-upgrade-installation-etc
<noaXess> tester56: no from another 5.5
<noaXess> now i can get it running with mysqld_safe but some MYD and MYI files are missing in databases :( only frm fiels there..
<noaXess> ok it development instance, can revover from db backups..
<yofel> any error in the mysql logs?
<yofel> /etc/init/mysql.conf exists and there's no .override file?
<noaXess> yofel: it exists... and still recreated it from install package
<noaXess> ok.. to get mysql-server-5.5 upgraded/installed i needed this patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1210380/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1210380 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<noaXess> but with this patch i can't start mysql with: sudo service mysql start.. i get unknown job
<noaXess> if i remove the patch i get now: start: Job failed to start and in syslog: Aug  9 10:58:35 hercules kernel: [ 2705.703309] type=1400 audit(1376038715.482:36): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=10905 comm="apparmor_parser"
<noaXess> dmesg: [ 2705.704781] init: mysql pre-start process (10900) terminated with status 127
<noaXess> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<noaXess> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1210380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1210380 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<noaXess> comment 9 and so on YESSSSSSS
<noaXess> 5h later.. got mysql-server back running .. uaaaaaaaaaa
<dragu_> Hi, my today update crashed mysql-server http://pastebin.com/fcGzw7Cv - can anyone help?
<dragu_> I've tried remove mysql-server-core-5.5 and it tried to remove half of my kde _<_
<jussi> does kate not include a terminal anymore?
<johnharris85> I'm trying to create a script that will run two python scripts each in their own terminal window, i have a working bat example and need to port it to linux. Can anyone give me some pointers?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> After a reinstall, one month ago, i have the time bug again in Kubuntu.
<OerHeks> i suspect some sort of malware.
<OerHeks> please do not tell me it is not possible, as i am sure there is somethiong wrong as it ran fine for a month.
<hateball> OerHeks: What time bug?
<OerHeks> after boot my time is -2 hours off
<OerHeks> there is a known bug, but after reinstall my install went fine for a month or so.
<hateball> OerHeks: Is it a single install or dual boot?
<OerHeks> single
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, well I quit using the the time servers a while back , I found them unreliable or perhaps it's abug , but not using them has solved my issue
<hateball> Oh...
<OerHeks> there has never been any other OS on this machine
<OerHeks> Disabling time sync is not what i want to do, i really suspect something else.
<hateball> OerHeks: since you have googled around, I assume you have seen for instance this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946866&p=11793120#post11793120
<BluesKaj> it's not sync it's the network server , my machine time sysns just fine
<BluesKaj> syncs
<hateball> BluesKaj: Well you can always sync to another pool, if one seems to be off
<OerHeks> Yes, i checked the bios time and timezone setting
<BluesKaj> mine is fine , hateball
<hateball> OerHeks: Ok, I was thinking BIOS maybe wasnt saving it as UTC properly
<hateball> assuming you use UTC in both BIOS and OS :p
<OerHeks> As far as i can look back, last install was on 5-20-2013, found this issue > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140873
<OerHeks> There was no update recently, for ntp and such ?
<hateball> OerHeks: I don't think so. So your problem is the same then? That hwclock stays sane, while the OS clock drifts?
<OerHeks> Yes, bios time is oke, and OS clock is off by -2 hours
<hateball> OerHeks: The OS clock as in `date` or some KDE plasmoid that shows time?
<OerHeks> Standard date widget on the bottom panel
<OerHeks> I have no PPA or backports enabled, and such
<hateball> OerHeks: if you run "date" in a terminal, does it show bios time or the plasmoid time?
<OerHeks> i had to change the os time to make sure, date shows os time.
<hateball> And your timezone is set properly?
<OerHeks> Yes, as far as i know, it is set to amsterdam
<_none_> 0hai
<_none_> YTF does Dolphin have the feature of turning into an Orthodox file manager?
<OerHeks> And "set time and date automaticly"  is not selected. i get an error when i want to selct it.
<hateball> OerHeks: so that should be UTC+2 then (I'm in Sweden, should be the same)
<OerHeks> hateball correct
<hateball> OerHeks: is your system locale set to dutch or english?
<_none_> Hide all sidebars, hit F3 (show another panel) and F4 (terminal) - and Dolphin becomes a Commander-like file manager.
<_none_> Why did Dolphin devs make it able to turn into an OFM?
<OerHeks> English > http://paste.kde.org/p5070a7b8/
<hateball> I recall some shitty annoyances with regards to this !
<OerHeks> menu's are english, as that is what i want
<hateball> OerHeks: If you krunner -> language, is it all set to english?
<OerHeks> hateball it happened over night, so i an worried
<hateball> OerHeks: as in, the country
<hateball> OerHeks: oh hmmm
<_none_> Locale is best kept as English if you're fluent enough, you end up with half-translated krap otherwise
<OerHeks> language is set to american/english
<hateball> OerHeks: I mean the regional settings, not "system language"
<OerHeks> yes, country/ region & language = American / English
<hateball> Yes, that'll mess up the clock then iirc
<hateball> You'd probably want to keep the region as Holland but language as English
<_none_> That will NOT mess the clock, the clock is set based on phys location
<OerHeks> oke, but why does this happpen now, as it is set for weeks ?
<_none_> and do NOT go with automated timesetting
<_none_> It's recommended to do the installation via Text Mode
<OerHeks> _none_, "set time and date automaticly"  is not selected. i get an error when i want to selct it.
<_none_> Should've done the install via text mode
<_none_> Don't use live-session guided setup
<hateball> not sure if serious
<_none_> Serious
<_none_> It's sufficiently easy, as it's not full text mode, but a "TUI" guided install
<hateball> OerHeks: Anyhow, I've had some issues in the past if the regional settings are something like UK, and the clock plasmoid is set to Sweden, it'd still show UK
<_none_> The desktop-based guided install is wonky in all Ub editions
<hateball> But since there is some idea about reinstalling in text mode I'll do something else for a bit :)
<_none_> Text installer tries to pick phys location by IP
<OerHeks> hateball, _none_ what to do, i set region to netherlands, shall i reboot to see what happens, and if the tie is set -2 hrs off, file a bugreport?
<OerHeks> c/tie/time
<hateball> OerHeks: You need to restart the kde session iirc, but if that doesnt help I dunno
<hateball> OerHeks: or reboot, sure
<OerHeks> oke, brb
<_none_> Also, you can install headless Ubuntu via text mode from any Ubuntu LiveCD
<floown> hello
<_none_> But why did Dolphin devs make it able to turn into an OFM?
<floown> I can not do my upgrade, I have this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966001/
<floown> what's the problem please?
<OerHeks> so, again, time is set -2 hours off
<BluesKaj> floown, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hateball> OerHeks: I'm guessing the time stays the same tho, until you manually set it with your now proper locale... but failing that I don't really know
<_none_> Also, OerHeks, your system may have suddenly thought hardware is UTC while it isn't, or the other way 'round
<hateball> hwclock shows correctly _none_
<floown> BluesKaj: I have this error when I update and upgrade
<_none_> It may think your hardware is UTC
<_none_> Your hwclock is set to local but Ku thinks it's UTC
<_none_> this is the bricker
<OerHeks> hmm i am going to check the bios again
<BluesKaj> floown, looks like you have mysql dependency problems , do , sudo apt-get -f install
<_none_> Some ppl go as far as to have a physical clock on the computer for hardware date/time
<BluesKaj> floown, and , sudo dpkg --configure -a
<floown> BluesKaj: the two lines does not work better
<OerHeks> Now my bios time was set -2 hours off, and OS/plug & play is set off ( as i selected it) .. very strange
<BluesKaj> floown, are you running kmail and nepomuk ?
<_none_> ALWAYS make sure to know if your HW clock is local or UTC before installing.
<_none_> r.r
<_none_> HWclock may go boogers if you have hardware/battery failures
<_none_> ALWAYS check hwclock. If you use a desktop, may want to add a physical on-box clock showing HWclock time
<OerHeks> HWclock should not be altered, with OS/plug & play disabled, right?
<_none_> It's just that sometimes having hwclock on utc may be required by net-admins and such
<_none_> So set hwclock to local and reinstall in text mode, being SURE to pick "local" when asked
<_none_> Radical measure, but... those hooks may go deep into firmware, so IDK what Ub does about it
<hateball> OerHeks: have you tried forcing it, like setting time properly, and then hwclock --utc --systohc ?
<_none_> I'm not that experienced, but I know that those hooks may go verrry deep
<BluesKaj> _none_, if you are speaking someone in particular . pleasae use that person's nick
<floown> BluesKaj: yes I run kmail and nepomuk
<_none_> OerHeks: The hardware hooks are something awkward. Of all Linux distros, best experience is FD64 - and no poppin' timehooks
<BluesKaj> floown, ok , shut down the akonadi server and nepomuk , the try the upgrade again
 * _none_ is a mean, nearly mindless, obese gamer.
 * _none_ despises himself
<BluesKaj> _none_, this isn't a true confessions chat , it's kubuntu support :)
<_none_> This is just so you understand my standpoint
<_none_> Not only that I hate myself, the machine spirit hates me too. Else I'd not have turned to Linux
<_none_> Kubuntu proved too messy for me
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> _none_, that's not necessary , that's enough
<_none_> Why does Kubuntu include Dolphin instead of Rox-filer and Midnight Commander?
<_none_> Combining OFM and regular file managers in one bloated thingy is awkward
<floown> BluesKaj: how can I stop them ?
<_none_> From my standpoint, KDE is messy and has too many unnecessary effects
<OerHeks> _none_, that is why i am willing to file a bugreport, to help KDE and others. But i need to make sure, i am not doing something wrong.
<_none_> OerHeks: Seems you _are_ doing something wrong, telling wrong time margin between hwclocki and actual timing
<BluesKaj> floown, open the kmenu and type akonadi , and nepomuk can be stopped in system settings
<_none_> so just reisntall with all things correct, and run along
<OerHeks> _none_, oke, if that is true, why does the time went off -2 hrs today, and not a reboot/few reboots ago?
<_none_> Battery fault or something
<_none_> All in all, Fatdog64 is least awkward when it comes to time, it has no timehooks
<_none_> If it's a bug then in firmware, not in Linux/KDE
<_none_> or a hardware fault leading to broken configs
<floown> BluesKaj: the problem is the same
<dragu_> Hi, my today update crashed mysql-server http://pastebin.com/pPEWy7xM - can anyone help?
<floown> dragu_: I have the same problem with my Kubuntu…
<dragu_> ; <
<OerHeks> oh no, not again. another odd thing. i posted a twitter, twitter is -2 hours off, i reloaded the page, time is correct, but after 10 seconds the message time is -2 hrs off again. time on the panel is correct,....
 * OerHeks thinks this is a serious time bug
<BluesKaj> floown, dragu_ which kubuntu releases ?
<floown> BluesKaj: the last release
<floown> raring
<BluesKaj> floown, do uname -r in the terminal
<floown> 3.8.0-28-generic
<floown> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> ok , now uname -a
<BluesKaj> floown, then lsb_release -r
<floown> uname -a
<floown> Linux bibliotheca 3.8.0-28-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:26:01 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<floown> lsb_release -r
<floown> Release:        13.04
<floown> BluesKaj:
<OerHeks> Bios set oke, OS time set oke, twitter messages -2 hrs off ... this time issue is making me mad.
<OerHeks> :-(
<dragu_> @BluesKaj same like floown
<OerHeks> hateball, i am looking at this post > http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-45194.html > and i see /etc/default/rcS  UTC=yes
<grnt> Can anyone help me with plasma theming?
<OerHeks> after running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" my local time is +2 hrs and universal time is correct/same as my real local time :-(
<OerHeks> so my panel-clock is showing  universal time
<floown> BluesKaj: another idea ?
<BluesKaj> had to check 13.04 for mysql dependency probs , none here.
<jelyd0nut> So..  say you are trying to compile rapidsvn, and everytime you run, it wants a library file that ends in ".1".  Yet in my /usr/lib, they are all ".0".  Tried uninstalling subversion and reinstalling.. no difference..
<Pici> jelyd0nut: Are you aware that rapidsvn is in the repositores?
<jelyd0nut> I had to compile by hand as the lastest subversion doesn't work with the .deb available
<jelyd0nut> long story short, it was working last week until I broke my cross compile chain.. fixed that, but rapidsvn just won't run.. even tried ln -s the files, and it just segfaults.. unsure of how I can get the proper .1 files to shut it up
<BluesKaj> jelyd0nut, would git be an alternative for what you need ?
<jelyd0nut> BluesKaj, not really.. I just need a simple gui to check in source, which has been working.. just have no idea how I get these new .1 library files
<BluesKaj> jelyd0nut, svn repos update perhaps ?
<jelyd0nut> BluesKaj, im not sure what you mean
<BluesKaj> jelyd0nut, wondering if your svn version repository needs updating , altho I'm not real familair with it. I use git because I found it easier
<jelyd0nut> svn itself works fine.. it's rapidsvn that doesn't work
<BluesKaj> jelyd0nut, run svn up in the terminal
<jelyd0nut> it updated...
<jelyd0nut> it's when i run rapidsvn gui, is when it wants lib files that end in .2 where all my libs are .1
<BluesKaj> jelyd0nut, well dependency conflicts happen wirh most repos even stable ones like svn , but I'm afraid I don't know how to help
<jelyd0nut> BluesKaj,
<jelyd0nut> BluesKaj, I appreciate your help though! :o)
<BluesKaj> I'm sort of bleeding edge but I stick to new OS releases like 13.10 etc
<BluesKaj> being a home user I can indulge myself :)
<jelyd0nut> yah.. im at work banging my head while I wait on the contract guy to show up as he may know..
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> jelyd0nut, 12.04LTS ?
<jelyd0nut> BluesKaj, 10.04.4 LTS
<BluesKaj> aha
<BluesKaj> !10.04LTS
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> !10.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> ??
<jelyd0nut> yup.. it's a older one.. i don't upgrade as its a dev machine for a embedded product
<BluesKaj> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<BluesKaj> jelyd0nut, server edition ?
<jelyd0nut> uhhh.. not sure how to tell.. for some reason i doubt it
<BluesKaj> kde/kubuntu desktop ?
<jelyd0nut> it's kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok
<jelyd0nut> had a issue with not have a right click open terminal option when i tried reg ubuntu and all i use is command line, minus 2 proggys
<BluesKaj> time to upgrade to 12.04 especially if it's a dev machine for a embedded product, seems svn has left your version behind
<BluesKaj> ok , I have to go , good luck jelyd0nut, hope some can help
<jelyd0nut> Thanks again.. Have a good one!
<GH0> Hello, I am trying to fix certain applications from not showing up in the KDE Menu. I ran "kbuildsycoca4 -noincremental" however, when I do that, it complains about two files that don't appear in the menu to begin with. I checked their package with debsums -sc and it doesn't report anything back. So I was wondering how to go about replacing the files located in /usr/share/applications/
<GH0> Is it possible to reinstall them somehow?
<GH0> The error is as follows:
<GH0> kbuildsycoca4(12617) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Keywords in "/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<GH0> kbuildsycoca4(12617) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/kde4/k4dirstat.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<graft> hi, i'm trying to update from 12.10 to 13.04, but muon updater is broken because of some python/python3 discrepancy, and i can't figure out how to run the updater via a standalone python script by importing the module... i see that there is a patched version of muon updater out there, is there some way to get ahold of this?
<graft> also, does kubuntu even live on the main ubuntu servers any more?
<yofel> graft: it is on the ubuntu servers. Do you have all updates installed?
<graft> yofel: yes
<yofel> what's the python issue?
<graft> well, in muon update manager, if i click 'upgrade' to upgrade to 13.04, nothing happens
<graft> if i run it from the shell, i see this is because it can't find the correct python module, because it's using python instead of python3
<graft> seems fixed in this commit: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=136332005527708
<graft> but clearly that's not the version of muon update manager i have, and i'm not sure how to get it
<yofel> hm, might not have been updated in quantal...
<yofel> you can do the upgrade process from konsole with 'sudo do-release-upgrade' instead
<graft> aha... neat
<stefanQuark> nix
<exosus> Here's the thing- i installed xfce for kubuntu and whenever i start a pc and then new session in xfce, there's no way to connect to net. I need to start session on KDE then KDE Daemon asks for password to KDEwalletmanager and then it connects to net. Can i do smth about it?
<graft> doesn't xfce have some network-manager type interface?
<exosus> couldnt find anything in settings manager. Now i found out that you can still see KDE settings while in xfce
<exosus> When i am in KDE i use this widget Network Manager, but i dont know where is it in the settings
<exosus> there's Network Settings in KDE's System Settings. Yet i cannot find a way to connect with this
<graft> i would leave the kde stuff alone in xfce, that sounds like a bad idea to mix systems
<graft> try wicd maybe?
<exosus> i will look into it
<zubzub_> hey
<zubzub_> when using reconq I get a message to install flash everytime I open it -- is it possible to disable this?
#kubuntu 2013-08-10
<GH0> Hello, I am trying to fix certain applications from not showing up in the KDE Menu. I ran "kbuildsycoca4 -noincremental" however, when I do that, it complains about two files that don't appear in the menu to begin with. I checked their package with debsums -sc and it doesn't report anything back. So I was wondering how to go about replacing the files located in /usr/share/applications/
<GH0> Is it possible to reinstall them somehow?
<GH0> The error is as follows:
<GH0> kbuildsycoca4(12617) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Keywords in "/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<GH0> kbuildsycoca4(12617) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/kde4/k4dirstat.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<FloodBotK1> GH0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> GH0: did you try sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>?
<valorie> in a konsole
<valorie> or just right-click on the menu and 'edit applications'?
<valorie> which is what I would try first
<GH0> I tried reinstalling with aptitude, disnt use that flag with apt-get though. I didnt try that, can right now.. hold on
<valorie> ah, I haven't used aptitude for a long, long time
<GH0> If i try roght clicking, i get presented with "Unable to contact Khotkeys"
<valorie> oooo
<valorie> sec
<GH0> Though, i can bypass that and into the menu i think
<GH0> I just dont see what caused the problem in the first p
<GH0> bah... first placw
<GH0> place
<GH0> dang large hands and tiny tablet keys
<luis__> hola que tal como estas
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<infrid_> hi
<KubuntuUser3a0f0> 0hai
<KubuntuUser3a0f0> I am a freaking idiot, I have ruined my KDE
<KubuntuUser3a0f0> Now it looks like a half-butted blend of KDE and Gnome
<KubuntuUser3a0f0> Applications and Places buttons (but without text on them) and icons-only task manager in top bar, no bottom bar, tray and _analog_ clock in the middle of my screen
<KubuntuUser3a0f0> How do I restore the desktop?
<lj> helo
<lj> :)
<juancarlospaco> :)
<lj> moze głupie pytanie pierwszy raz uzywam irca zna ktos jakis irc z php?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<juancarlospaco> hehehehehe
<BluesKaj> juancarlospaco, ok , what's so funny ?
<juancarlospaco> I try to implement something kde cant find a tutorial or documentation that its not auto-generated-like BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> juancarlospaco, what are you looking for ?'
<juancarlospaco> I want to implement at least one of this two things:  kate-kdevelop snippets thingy OR kde themes menu on the menubar thingy  BluesKaj
<juancarlospaco> on python
<BluesKaj> ok , that's beyond my scope , juancarlospaco
<juancarlospaco> ditto BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> you might ask in #kubuntu-devel or #kde
<juancarlospaco> yeah
<juancarlospaco> they told read the source code BluesKaj
<juancarlospaco> hehehehehe
<BluesKaj> nice :(
<smartboyhw> juancarlospaco, now, you should apply for Season of KDE at season.kde.org
<smartboyhw> to implement the idea;P
<juancarlospaco> what idea ?
<juancarlospaco> :O
<juancarlospaco> I want that menu that changes color of the window
<juancarlospaco> or the snippets api
<juancarlospaco> I know C++ but im not goind to read all that stuff to try to understand it
<juancarlospaco> I will go with a pure Qt gui and paste.kde.org api
<juancarlospaco> I think...
<smartboyhw> juancarlospaco, better ask in #kde-soc
<juancarlospaco> whats soc
<juancarlospaco> it socs
<juancarlospaco> :P
<smartboyhw> juancarlospaco, eh anyway just go there and ask
<juancarlospaco> k
<cordawyn_> Hello! Could anyone help me "pacify" KDE daemon that keeps prompting me to install "Flash" package every time I start rekonq?
<cordawyn_> well, apart from installing Flash ;-)
<BluesKaj> cordawyn_, I think it's a bug , if youtube works ok , then flash is working
<BluesKaj> try a different browser , to see if you receive the same message
<BluesKaj> rconk isn't quite ready for use as a default browser IMO, I get segfaults once in a while , and my bank site insists rekonq isn't setup to receive cookies
<cordawyn_> BluesKaj: I agree that there's room for improvement for rekonq, but this KDE daemon prompt is what annoys me the most for now
<BluesKaj> well, you can file a bug on launchpad , but I doubt it will get much attention, there's a queue for rekonq bugfixes that goes back many yrs now, cordawyn_
<GH0> So thanks to something, Google Chrome is now the default browser and even if I go through the file associations and tell Firefox to be the default browser, everything is still opened in chrome. Can I just delete all the kde files that associated with this account and will the be recreated on next login? Or is there a better way out there to do this. I also attempted xdg-settings and that failed as well.
<valorie> GH0: have you checked with a new user?
<valorie> or looked in .config ?
<valorie> I mean ~/.config
<TheMysteryMan> hey can anyone help me?
<TheMysteryMan> my grub bootloader always fail's to install
<Darthfrog1> Perhaps.
<valorie> TheMysteryMan: have you looked at
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> ?
<TheMysteryMan> i used to have ubuntu before switching to this and it worked fine
<TheMysteryMan> no errors during installation of ubuntu
<Darthfrog1> TheMysteryMan:  Also, make sure that the drive mappings are correct and that you are really installing it on your boot drive.
<TheMysteryMan> i am
<TheMysteryMan> is there a way to install it on a system with a 1.5 tb hard drive and a 1 tb hard drive
<Darthfrog1> Yes.  Should be no problem.
<TheMysteryMan> i have problems installing it on an efi system:(
<Darthfrog1> Do yourself a favour and install it on both drives. :)
<Darthfrog1> Ah, don't know anything about EFI.
<Darthfrog1> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TheMysteryMan> thnx
<TheMysteryMan> itt says : an error occured during the repair
<TheMysteryMan> should i set my drives to AHCI,IDE or raid?
<Darthfrog1> AHCI is the best.
<Darthfrog1> Advanced Host Controller Interface
<Darthfrog1> You always want AHCI with a SSD, BTW.
<Darthfrog1> !ahci
<TheMysteryMan> but i have a normal sata drive
<TheMysteryMan> do i set it to IDE for EFI or AHCI
<Darthfrog1> Right.
<Darthfrog1> AHCI.
<TheMysteryMan> but it is set to ahci and it still doesent work:(
<TheMysteryMan> heres my ubuntu pastebin log
<TheMysteryMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5971425/
<TheMysteryMan> imah try updating my bios
<nilton> hi
<nilton> sombody from Brazil???
#kubuntu 2013-08-11
<Cira> Im having problems installing wine on my 64bit kubuntu... apt says that wine has an unmet dependancy (wine1.6-i386)... any ideas how to fix this?
<Cira> I tried "dpkg --add-architecture i386" and apt-get update but it didnt help any
 * Obsidian1723 for those who know me and those who do not, I wish you all well. I've been diagnosed with Stage 4 Cancer which is terminal. Since I have 6-12 months to live, I no longer have time for IRC. This is my final log off. Farewell, Be Well, and Goodbye.
<Guest18526> hi
<Guest52945> hi
<Guest18526> how are you
<floown> hello
<floown> I can not installer MySql, I have this error : http://pastebin.com/ZbhuPkyt
<floown> * install
<tsimpson> floown: you may want to make sure you don't have raring-proposed (Pre-released updates) enabled in your sources
<floown> tsimpson: witch line I add to my sources.list please?
<tsimpson> check for one with raring-proposed and make sure it's commented out
<floown> tsimpson: I have this line in my sources.list : deb-src http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<tsimpson> floown: do you have one with "deb" instead of "deb-src" too?
<floown> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<floown> tsimpson: the two lines
<tsimpson> ok, comment both of those out
<tsimpson> just put # at the beginning of both lines
<floown> ok
<tsimpson> then run "sudo apt-get update" and see if that fixes the problem you had
<floown> tsimpson: the problem is the same
<tsimpson> floown: ok, can you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep mysql"
<floown> tsimpson: http://pastebin.com/xbmdpWBe
<floown> tsimpson: any idea?
<tsimpson> floown: it looks like you upgraded part of the system from -proposed, so you'll have to downgrade the packages.
<tsimpson> floown: try "sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient18:amd64=5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 libmysqlclient18:i386=5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 mysql-client=5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 mysql-client-5.5=5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 mysql-client-core-5.5=5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 mysql-common=5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 mysql-server-5.5=5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 mysql-server-core-5.5=5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1"
<tsimpson> that should force apt to download and install the right versions, I hope
<tsimpson> (it'll either work or apt will complain)
<floown> tsimpson: it seems working, the installation has beging
<tsimpson> good
<tsimpson> it's generally not a good idea to enable -proposed unless you're testing a specific fix, it can cause problems like you have
<floown> tsimpson: it works!
<floown> Thx
<tsimpson> no problem, glad you got it fixed
<jdoles> I am not having any window decorations after an upgrade of 12.04 LTS.
<jdoles> Merely starting kwin has no effect.
<jdoles> You broke Oxygen.
<Guest18393> hello
<monkeyjuice> Yello
<juancarlospaco> Phased Updates, so cool idea
<smartboyhw> Yes
<vadrao> Hi all, I have a problem. Right click and click on "Add widgets" and then "Get new widgets" does not open anything. A very small box sort of thing opens. http://i.imgur.com/w6KyCbS.jpg
<vadrao> This happens even with a new user account. Not sure what is wrong with the installation. Any help
<juancarlospaco> Taser Updates !, Punish the User !
<juancarlospaco> :P
<vadrao> can anybody help me ??
<GiGaHuRtZ> Anyone up fpor writing a VERY simple bash script, probably like 10 lines. Id be willing to donate via paypal once its doine.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Igts very simple
<dex_> hello
<monkeyjuice> hello
<IdleOne> kscreen has been held back for over a week now, any reason why it isn't being installed?
<Dj_FlyBy> So I had an Ubuntu desktop going an decided i seriously HATE unity.....   so I installed kubuntu-desktop to use KDE. everything worked great for a few days and then there was an update that wanted me to reboot. I rebooted and now the pc boots to a black screen....  any help please?
<hudo> hello with which tool can i control audio in kubuntu 12.10 ?
<tsimpson> kmix, you should see it as a speaker icon in the system tray
<hudo> hm, i think i got it, was pavucontrol
<hudo> thx anyway
<Costeelation> kubuntu 13.04 have support until when
<DarthFrog> Costeelation: 18 months after release.
<Costeelation> Thank u :)
<DarthFrog> So Oct. 2014.
<Costeelation> perfect
<DarthFrog> Costeelation: the LTS releases have 3 year support on the desktop.  Last LTS release was 12.04, next one is 14.04.
<yofel> DarthFrog: that is not quite correct. 10.04 had 3 years, 12.04 has 5 years, 12.10 was the last release with 18months, 13.04 and any future non-LTS has 9months support
<DarthFrog> yofel:  Thanks.  I wasn't aware of the shortening of the support period.
<yofel> see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<DarthFrog> yofel:  12.04 has 5 years support on the desktop?  Wow.
<yofel> the shortening came out of the rolling release discussion.
<yofel> as it lowers the workload on the security team and nobody really needed 18 months
<DarthFrog> :-)  I don't need 18 months.  Six months is fine with me.
<gits1225> Wait till you get old, even 5 years is short
<DarthFrog> gits1225:  I am old!  Damn it. :-)  1952 was to long ago.
<gits1225> ... I am defeated, I have nothing to say
<yofel> 6 was discussed. But many people don't upgrade on day 1 so it's bad to leave them completely unsupported
<DarthFrog> yofel:  So, going forward: 9 months support for non-LTS, 5 years for LTS on the desktop.  Is that right?
<yofel> pretty much, though with all the changes we had recently I can't say how long that'll hold. It's the plan for 13.10 and 14.04 at least
<DarthFrog> I usually upgrade to the RC of the next release.
<DarthFrog> I bleed too much on the cutting edge. ;-)
<gits1225> Why not archlinux then DarthFrog? Genuine question.
<DarthFrog> gits1225:  I've never tried it and know nothing about it.  I used to distro-hop all the time, compile my own kernel, etc.  But that got old.  I settled on Kubuntu and haven't had any reason to change my mind.
<DarthFrog> I like Debian and KDE.  So Kubuntu is a natural for me.
<gits1225> Give archlinux a spin when you get the time, you may like it.
<gits1225> Kubuntu LTS is my main desktop, but archlinux runs on all my other stuff
<gits1225> ofcouse with KDE
<DarthFrog> gits1225:  Kubuntu current release is my desktop OS.  CentOS runs our servers.
<gits1225> hmm
<alaa> Hi,I have a question,I installed samba4 and decided I don't want it anymore so I uninstalled it,now in my shares folder there are 2 folder "netlogon" and "sysvol" which were created while installing samba4,I don't need these folders anymore there and I don't to be domain controller and all that,so what should I do ?
<alaa> ideas ?
<alaa> good day.
<Daskreech> alaa: Did you ask in #samba?
#kubuntu 2014-08-04
<obert> hello, is there a more contrast theme for kde?
<valorie> obert: loads of themes at kde-look.org
<valorie> at least I think it's a .org
<obert> mhmh i cannot read the apps name in the bottom apps bar :p
<obert> you damn hawks
<obert> still unsure if it is about my glasses, or the monitor or my eyes itself
<Walex> jussi: OpenVPN? IPSec?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mohamed> list pass
<BluesKaj> mohamed, put that command in the server text, not the channel
<Naphatul> isn't dpm supposed to be enable on 3.13 kernel? my gpu is at 74c just at the desktop
<guss77> Guys, I'm having some problems setting up kwin rules. I have a special window that I want to be always on top and on all desktops, but when I set the rules for that then it sets up so it can't have windows below it (like a panel)
<guss77> (which is a shame because its a really small window and now it takes up all the top of the screen)
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> not a single one is aviailable in the repos, just why please ?
<ShalokShalom> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=279773.0
<ShalokShalom> any recommentation for a finance trading software ?
<ikonia> normally provided by 3rd party repos
<ShalokShalom> ah
<ShalokShalom> how to activate them please ?
<iamwhoiam> 1for these kind of applications, probably you need to go to the respective site and see if they have an ubuntu or  debian-based package
<ShalokShalom> ok thanks
<peter___> which software for audio recording ? (live radio stream with cantata)
<lordievader> peter___: You could use Audacity.
<peter___> ok
<peter___> just press on record ?
<lordievader> peter___: I have no idea what you are trying to record, but for most cases yes.
<peter___>  (live radio stream with cantata)
<lordievader> peter___: You mean you want to record what goes to your speakers?
<peter___> yes
<lordievader> peter___: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171287/how-to-pass-record-audio-output-as-an-input-device
<dbrom> i am trying to combine pdf docs with cat using > or >> is that correct
<shadeslayer> dbrom: I doubt it
<shadeslayer> dbrom: PDF probably has markers for beginning and ends, which might confuse pdf readers
<shadeslayer> there are tools to do this btw
<shadeslayer> pdfscript or sth
<Torededer> total noob for asking this but it says there is a new update for kubuntu and i dont know how to get it. Help me Please
<BluesKaj> Torededer, open the terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Torededer> k thx BluesKaj
<soee> BluesKaj: should he be reported about available update sthrough updates manager ?
<soee> *notifier
<BluesKaj> soee, well, I think that's what is happening, the notifier is telling him about available updates, but he's been here for quite a few days now and it's time he got his feet wet in the terminal IMO
<dmoyne> lordievader: hello if I am not mistaken you tried to help me the other day to find the reason of a no sound situation on both my computers after migration from 13.10 to 14.04
<lordievader> dmoyne: Yeah, I remember something like that. Whats up?
<dmoyne> lordievader: The situation is excatly like before: always no sound
<bostjan_> t
<dmoyne> lordievader: do I have to reinstall kubuntu 14.04 to solve the problem or is there any hope in evoiding this
<lordievader> dmoyne: Reloading alsa was the workaround right?
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, do you have pulseaudio installed, I've forgotten
<dmoyne> lordievader: 2 actions :  modprobe snd_hda_intel and sudo alsa force-reload
<kalib> Hello guys. I´m having trouble trying to use authentication (proxy). When using my browser (firefox) I can set my proxy: proxy.domain.com.br with port 3128. Fine, when I try to run google.com, firefox asks me for my user and password (proxy). Works fine.. BUT...
<kalib> when trying to run the update manager for softwares.. or apt-get.. my proxy doesn´t work.
<kalib> Already tried to run:
<kalib> export http_proxy=http:\\user:password@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/
<kalib> the same for https and ftp
<kalib> but it still not working from console..
<kalib> I can´t even ping google through terminal.
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, alsa force-reload isn't always effective
<dmoyne> lordievader: unfortunatly not as this time it no more works (I have just done it)!
<lordievader> dmoyne: Hmm, it worked in a live session of Trusty right?
<BluesKaj> kalib, http://askubuntu.com/questions/158557/setting-proxy-from-terminal
<dmoyne> ordievader: yes it did and I collected the sound cards I was expecting, but I could not reinstall Skype on this live Trusty which is another problem apparently
<lordievader> dmoyne: Then I think the easiest is to reinstall, indeed.
<dmoyne> lordievader: is Skype supposed to be compatible not 64 bits version I presume
<lordievader> dmoyne: Last time I checked it ran fine on 64bit os.
<dmoyne> lordievader: you mean on Trusty 64 bits but which version and where to get it
<lordievader> dmoyne: Not sure if I tried it on Trusty. However Skype only has a 32bit version available, but like I said last time I checked it worked fine.
<dmoyne> lordievader: I put the question because this is be the reason for me to reinstall Kubuntu 14.04 as soon as possible
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Do you happen to use Skype + Trusty(64bit)?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no
<lordievader> Hmm, too bad. Well dmoyne, I suppose it'll work. And else you know how to find us ;)
<kalib> BluesKaj, I´ll check it.
<dmoyne>  lordievader: when I tried to install it on Live CD test I found different sources but none could be properly installed. If at least I could know what you recomand
<kalib> BluesKaj, I tried that.. but, as I need user + password for proxy.. I was trying like this: export http_proxy=http://user:pass@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/
<kalib> also tried: export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/"
<kalib> also tried: export http_proxy='http://user:pass@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/'
<BluesKaj> kalib, why a proxy for kubuntu updates anyway?
<kalib> well, as my network needs a proxy to navigate.. I need to authenticate on it to run my updates.
<kalib> as without it I can´t even ping or run apt-get update
<kalib> on firefox, I can navigate as I did configure my proxy.. so when I try to run a site, it asks me for my user and password for my prioxy.
<kalib> BluesKaj, so, I´m kind of lost right now.
<shadeslayer> kalib: you're probably missing -E with sudo
<shadeslayer> you want : sudo -E http_proxy="voila" apt-get update
<BluesKaj> kalib, would a vpn work for you or are you on a large area network like a worplace office or university ?
<kalib> BluesKaj,workplace
<kalib> shadeslayer, -E ? didn´t know about it..
<kalib> so..
<shadeslayer> yes, sudo wipes env now
<shadeslayer> so http_proxy is lost when running apt-get update
<kalib> sudo -E http_proxy=http://user:pass@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/ apt-get update
<kalib> ?
<BluesKaj> kalib, listen to shadeslayer, he's very knowlegable
<shadeslayer> kalib: yes
<kalib> let me try..
<shadeslayer> kalib: might want to wrap the string in quotes
<shadeslayer> if it doesn't work
<kalib> still not working..
<kalib> as I said, I tried to use the export..
<kalib> so I could really see my proxy with: echo $http_proxy
<kalib> and, yet.. I couldn´t even ping
<shadeslayer> no clue, you can try #ubuntu as well
<shadeslayer> but I'm uncertain why it wouldn't work
<kalib> already did it. :/
<kalib> something is really strange..
<kalib> can´t understand what´s going on?
<kalib> how can the proxy work on firefox, but not on console even running export http_proxy... ... ... :/
<|xk05|> you know what would be handy? when apt asks you if you want to continue [Y/n]? you could just type in the name of suggested packages you want along with the predicate
<kalib> but it doesn´t even asks me that..
<kalib> remember, I´m running apt-get update
<kalib> update doesn´t asks us for anything..
<kalib> |xk05|, that´s sad.. :p
<|xk05|> why? wouldnt it be handy?
<|xk05|> probably wouldnt be hard to do with a shell script
<BluesKaj> update only lines up the packages to be upgraded
<|xk05|> like, you know, '...continue [Y/n]?', and you type, 'Y, and give me the -dev, too, then'
<|xk05|> or, you know, /something/
<shadeslayer> why not just pass it to apt-get install ?
<|xk05|> because you may not know what the suggested packages are going to be
<BluesKaj> suggested packages are sometimes not available unless you have the full list of repos other than ppas
<|xk05|> true
<kalib> but that´s not the case.. I´m not getting proxy working..
<kalib> even for ping..
<CHR0N0S> Could somebody please help me I'm having a problem with correct shutdown in kubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, sudo halt
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Do I do that in terminal?
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S,yes
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: I am somewhat of a newbie when it comes to nix's!
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, no problem , have you updated and upgraded since installing 14.04?
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Thanks will try as you suggest!
<lordievader> sudo poweroff
<lordievader> Or just click around in the menu's ;)
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Yes I have done all the recommended updates not sure about updates!
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, did you try right clicking on the desktop and choosing leave?
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Yes I have done all the recommended updates not sure about upgrades!
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: no not tried that either.
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Thanks will try as you suggest and get back to you!
<BluesKaj> updates don't install any upgraded packages, only the apt-get upgrade and dist upgrade will do that
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: I have tried what you and lordievader said to do but still about the same only difference is in the numbers it reports.
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: What do you mean with the numbers it reports?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I think it is same problem that is being discussed at askubuntu.com/questions/461646/shutdown-hangs-for-5-minutes-on-kubuntu-14-04
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Do you use that modem-manager?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I am not sure whether I use it or not ?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I am very much a newbie with linux!
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I do use a bluetooth usb dongle and I also have a usb connected wifi dongle!
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: But not a 3g/4g modem?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: no
<lordievader> Then you can remove it, as suggessted in the link you gave.
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: If I can figure out how to do so!
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Probably: sudo apt-get remove modemmanager
<lordievader> After running that run "sudo service modemmanager status" to confirm that it is gone.
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: ah so! Thanks very much will try this and see what happens!
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: Removing modemmanager (1.0.0-2ubuntu1) ...
<CHR0N0S> modemmanager stop/waiting
<CHR0N0S> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1) ...
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Also see #11 if you do need modemmanager: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1070647/comments/11
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1070647 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "modem-manager causes slow shutdown/reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lordievader> !paste | CHR0N0S
<ubottu> CHR0N0S: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CHR0N0S> sorry
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: Thanks ever so much for your assistance will try to power down now and see if it worked or not?
<HelpNeeded> hello?
<lordievader> o/
<HelpNeeded> i created a live disc with kubuntu and i want to restore my windows files
<HelpNeeded> how can i acces my files?
<lordievader> HelpNeeded: Mount the ntfs partition. What happened to them?
<HelpNeeded> i can't acces them anymore
<HelpNeeded> corrupt windows
<lordievader> Corrupt how?
<HelpNeeded> i cant start in safe mode, and i cant
<HelpNeeded> i cant start in safe mode, and the pc is stuck in acer erecovery management
<lordievader> HelpNeeded: What happened? Power outage?
<HelpNeeded> BSOD
<lordievader> HelpNeeded: Hmm, anyhow like I said mount the partition and copy them to a backup drive or something.
<HelpNeeded> how can i mount it ?
<lordievader> HelpNeeded: Open Dolphin and click on your Windows partition on the left hand side.
<HelpNeeded> and then just copy paste to a backup drive?
<lordievader> HelpNeeded: Exactly.
<HelpNeeded> thank you lord
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I've tried all that you have told me but without any success. This is what I now get when shutting down...http://pastebin.com/ibykPyL5
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I'm at a loss as to what to do next?
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Does it hang on that?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I guess so, it sets there for quite sometime before I get disgusted and press and hold the power button.
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: What do you use to poweroff?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I've tried all of the previous mentioned methods but none work so I usually just use menu leave and shutdown...
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: then when it goes as far as I've described I usually hold down power button till system shuts down!
<lordievader> Do you see this behaviour on both shutdown and reboot?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: not sure about reboot as I rarely ever just reboot?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I can try it just to find out if you like?
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Rather switch to a tty, turn off lightdm and then try to reboot.
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: huh? sorry!
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: "ctrl + alt + f1" to switch to tty1, there login with your credentials. Run "sudo service lightdm stop" to stop lightdm and finally run "sudo reboot" to reboot.
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: oh okay will try and get back to you!
<chr0n0s> lordievader: is there a log saved somewhere of the start up processes? As far as I could tell it rebooted normally but all went by so quick as I couldn't  read everything that was printed out as it came up, saw something that stated fail at the end?
<lordievader> chr0n0s: It was the shutdown process that was the problem, wasn't it?
<chr0n0s> lordievader: happened when system was coming back up?
<lordievader> Now I'm confused...
<chr0n0s> lordievader: lol so am I I guess it may have been the shutdown but not sure.
<lordievader> chr0n0s: Could you describe the current problem you are facing again?
<chr0n0s> incorrect shut down action, system hangs on shut down.
<lordievader> chr0n0s: Right, so that is what I thought. On your reboot, did it hang on in the shutdown process?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, a few days ago baloo was finally removable from the kde install... now I did just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and it wants to install baloo again... why?
<chr0n0s> lordievader: no, only after the system started to come back up?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: It is probably pulled in as a dependency: apt-cache rdepends <package>
<hyper_ch> lordievader: why was baloo made again a dependency
<lordievader> chr0n0s: So the shutdown problem is gone? (Worked around more as)
<lordievader> hyper_ch: I don't know, ask the devels ;)
<hyper_ch> that's why I'm in here
<lordievader> hyper_ch: The devels hangout in #kubuntu-devel ;) this channel is for user support.
<chr0n0s> lordievader: I am confused now I just did <lordievader> CHR0N0S: "ctrl + alt + f1" to switch to tty1, there login with your credentials. Run "sudo service lightdm stop" to stop lightdm and finally run "sudo reboot" to reboot.
<lordievader> chr0n0s: Uhu, and you said it doesn't hang on the shutdown process ;)
<chr0n0s> lordievader: when I performed the above mentioned actions it rebboted but when it started back up it started printing on screen all sorts of stuff that went by so fast I couldn't read all but did catch a fail at the end of something?
<chr0n0s> rebooted, even
<lordievader> Meh upstart services failing happens quite often, nothing to worry about.
<lordievader> chr0n0s: But judging from your responses it went down like normal.
<chr0n0s> lordievader: so what I did has corrected the shutdown problems?
<lordievader> chr0n0s: No, it was a workaround. However it seems to something graphical. However for me it is time to go to bed.
<chr0n0s> lordievader: Is this a permanent fix or something I'll have to do each time I shutdown the machine?
<lordievader> Hope someone else can assist you in debugging this issue.
<lordievader> chr0n0s: No, it was a way of getting intel.
<chr0n0s> Oh I see, ok well goodnight then and thanks for your assistance!
<lordievader> chr0n0s: No problem, good luck.
<chr0n0s> thanks
<pgnome> kubunt 5 plasma doesn't download
<pgnome> yet, I can get a different unknown kde-based debian distro instead lol
<pgnome> kubuntu has really fallen
<pgnome> kubuntu website almost order you to download via torrent yet there's no seeds at all
<pgnome> yet, for some strange distro called neptune, I could start downloading immediately!
<byte> n8
<soee__> pgnome: you want to download plasma5 torrent ?
<shadeslayer> pgnome: hm, which one are you trying to download?
<shadeslayer> the ISO is currently broken anyway, need to get that fixed tomorrow
<shadeslayer> unless you download the one from 27th July
#kubuntu 2014-08-05
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: short nap mate!
<CHR0N0S> Can anybody please help, still having shutdown issue on kubuntu 14.04?
<Verndog> I keep getting "Error 503 : Service Temporarily Unavailable" from the kubuntuforums. Any reasons?
<Verndog> I keep getting "Error 503 : Service Temporarily Unavailable" from the kubuntuforums. Any reasons?
<Unit193> Can you give a precise link?  I tried checking it out, was all fine for me.
<Verndog> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/forum.php is what I entered. What ip info would I use?
<Verndog> I'm trying to contact there admin user to see if he can find out  if I've been banned by accident. I never abuse their forum.
<mparillo> Verndog: When I have seen that error on https://www.kubuntuforums.net (and it has been a couple of weeks now), I notice an extra string at the end of the URL. I delete that, hit enter, and I can always enter the thread. Repeat every time you get the 503.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jjeronimo> anyone know how to fix a duplex problem on a usb headset device?
<jjeronimo> @ubuntu 13.04
<jjeronimo> cant enable my mic while sound works
<bipul> Hello, I am not able to connect with my internet via wifi connetion, in my ubuntu 14.04. I am able to connect with router but not internet. Please help.
<jjeronimo> not necassary a ubuntu problem
<jjeronimo> dit you try rebooting your router?
<bipul> jjeronimo: Yes. when i try to get inside the router it shows me that 'x"mark on internet connection. I am using a Netgear router
<BluesKaj> bipul, how do you know the wifi is connecting to the router, if the network manager shows an X then the wifi is not connected
<bipul> BluesKaj: See,  i am able to access my rotuer via wifi, what i did was simply put my router ip that is 192.168.1.1 on my browser and access it.
<dragnadh> I need some help. I installed steam but when I launch a game nothing happends after ¨preparing to launch game¨. How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> bipul, so network manager shows the wifi as connected ?
<me> hello
<Guest41643> I am using KUBUNTU ver 12. The browser is rekonq. Where is the search box?
<Guest41643> anyone about
<BluesKaj> Guest41643, best to use a different browser
<soee> i havent been using rekonq for a long time now
<soee> BluesKaj: +1
<Guest41643> I might, but for the time being vcan I activate the search box?
<soee> Chromium, Firefox, Qupzilla
<Guest41643> I am running live cd at present
<BluesKaj> Guest41643, just type your query into the addressbar thre
<BluesKaj> then
<Guest41643> ok
<Guest41643> assume that search box not available - right
<BluesKaj> yup
<Guest41643> can I put some icons on the desktop
<hateball> Guest41643: Like launchers for applications or what?
<Guest41643> application icons
<BluesKaj> try dragging them from the kmenu apps, never tried that on a live cd
<Guest41643> seems to work
<hateball> you can also set the plasma desktop to "folder view" for a more... windows like desktop
<hateball> or just use krunner (alt+f2) to launch stuff
<Guest41643> plasma desktop. I am new
<hateball> well, the default desktop style
<hateball> Guest41643: if you rightlick and go into settings you can change layout
<Guest41643> Is kde like windows
<hateball> No
<BluesKaj> Guest41643, no, forget windows
<Guest41643> Why is kde popular
<BluesKaj> that's not a kubuntu question
<Guest41643> ok. Am I right that kde uses less ram that unity
<hateball> Probably not
<Guest41643> I have both on cd's KUBUNTU seems faster - assumed less ram
<BluesKaj> depends, apple and oranges cpomparison
<BluesKaj> unity is chaotic , just to be different
<Guest41643> I need to decide whether to install ubuntu or kubuntu. I have ver 12, less Ram cos I only have 1GB and dont like to ligher versions
<BluesKaj> try both live cds, then decide
<hateball> 1GB is enough for KDE. The problem is when you start running other things as well, but that goes for anything
<Guest41643> Yes, difficullt decision. Kubuntu seems more configurable
<BluesKaj> barely enough to be honest
<BluesKaj> Guest41643, it's very configurable
<Guest41643> seems to work for me. I statef fiirefox, writer and system monitor. Still had bags of ram left. More that when using unity
<Guest41643> how can I disconnect kubunty for the internet without logging ouyt
<BluesKaj> click on the network manager icon in panel, then choose disconnect
<Guest41643> where is the panel
<BluesKaj> along the bottom of your screen, usually
<BluesKaj> the network manager should right beside the time clock
<BluesKaj> be
<Guest41643> i am using wifi and have wlan interface
<BluesKaj> same place
<Guest41643> cant see a disconnect button
<hateball> uncheck the interface
<hateball> you're on 12.x, may look a bit different then I guess... can't quite recall
<Guest41643> i can uncheck enable wireless - seems a bit odd
<Guest41643> got it interface disconnect. thank you
<BluesKaj> Guest41643, why 12 . whynot use 14.04?
<rberg> hmm looks like kate is broken since the kubuntu ppa updates yesterday
<rberg> kontact no longer starts  after it tried to open kate
<BluesKaj> ppa's aren't really a support area in #kubuntu chat
<BluesKaj> did you install plasma5?
<rberg> ahh well consider it a warning then :)
<rberg> no plasma5 is not installed.. but it had been
<BluesKaj> i had kubunt-plasma5 installed and it broke my system so i had reinstall
<BluesKaj> to reinstall that is
<rberg> ouch.. I downgraded my install with (and dont try this at home!) 'dpkg -i /var/apt/cache/archive/*ppa1*.deb'
<rberg> as the packages that borked my system were all ppa2
<BluesKaj> well I just reinstalled 14.10 to /
<BluesKaj> took a whole 20 mins and <i was back on track
<rberg> reinstalling is no fun though :)
<BluesKaj> don't think I'm going to install plasma5 'til I'm forced to ...the look isn't appealing at all so far
<rberg> I owe whoever wrote ppa-purge a beer :)
<Avihay> Any of you gold folks happen to know how can I get the grid layout and grouping desktop layout in 14.04?  default desktop and folder view don't do it for me
<shadeslayer> Avihay: plasma-widgets-addons maybe
<Avihay> I think I installed it and it didn't help, I should realy have asked infront of the target computer
<shadeslayer> !find grid
<ubottu> Found: python-gridfs, python3-gridfs, autogrid, autogrid-test, gfal2-plugin-gridftp, globus-gridftp-server-dbg, globus-gridftp-server-progs, grid-packaging-tools, gridengine-client, gridengine-common (and 75 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=grid&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<shadeslayer> hm, don't really remember
<Avihay>  plasma-widgets-addons description doesn't mention the alternative layouts
<derek-g> so I'm loooking at all those KDE5 plasma screenshots and they all look pretty nice - when is that gonna be available in some mainstream distro?
<Ataxie> Looks like October (14.10)
<derek-g> Ataxie, ahh. already in 14.10 - that's kewwl
<tsimpson> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-plasma-5
<Ataxie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-plasma-5
<Ataxie> :/ too late
<shadeslayer> derek-g: what's KDE5?
<derek-g> shadeslayer, plasma 5?
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> there's no such thing as KDE5
<derek-g> shadeslayer, what-ever
<Ataxie> Kde Framework 5 = Kde5 , isnt it?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> there's no such thing as KDE5
<derek-g> shadeslayer, sue me
<derek-g> KDE5  -there I said it. :)
<tsimpson> KF5 a short way of saying it
<tsimpson> except that Plasma 5 is built on top of KF5
<Ataxie> Did somebody has the kubuntu-backports ppa activated?
<|xk05|> BluesKaj, you can also run kde on a smaller backend
<|xk05|> BluesKaj, for instance, in 'Default Applications' you can choose a window manager that you have installed that uses less resources than kwin.
<BluesKaj> |xk05|, yes of course, like openbox rtc
<BluesKaj> etc
<BluesKaj> BBL
<suncokret> hello
<suncokret> does somebody here use double commander?
<guest11> buen dia!, tengo un problema con kubuntu 12.04 no puedo iniciar sesion, me dice que ay un error fatal y que tengo que checar los kdm logfiles
<soee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#kubuntu 2014-08-06
<sfn> I have Installed Kubuntu14.10 and mysql-workbench. query runs but results are not displayed in the result window
<novato_kde> Hi!, i am a novice in linux, i have a kubuntu 12.04 but some days ago the kde log manager crash, and after put the pswd and hit enter
<novato_kde> the pc don log in and says a fatal error ocurred, check kdm logfiles, any advice
<novato_kde> Help...!
<LogicalDash> The mixer applet in my systray seems to have no effect on actual sound levels at all, and doesn't show the same levels as KMix does. KMix can adjust volume correctly though. What might cause this?
<crdpink> LogicalDash: tried selecting the master channel in kmix? If it's a widget try removing then adding again. (I have to do both these things with a sound widget I use)
<LogicalDash> crdpink: master channel did it, thanks
<crdpink> sweet
<max> hi all
<max> ololo
<Guest28682> piu piu
<CHR0N0S> Hello, can somebody please help me to resolve shutdown problem on fresh install of Kubuntu 14.04? I have tried all kinds of solutions without any success!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: What does "shutdown problem" mean more specifically
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I mean that when I try to shutdown my machine it starts the procedure but hangs before powering off!
<lordievader> CHR0N0S/hateball: Interesting to note is that the problem ain't there when he shutsoff from a tty.
<CHR0N0S> hateball: When I goto shutdown the only way to get it to power off is to start the shutdown procedure and wait until it hangs then press and hold the power button.
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I have tried this also when booted from a live disc and it does exactly the same thing!
<hateball> Does it happen if you shut down from lightdm, before logging in?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I tried it using a different machine from the same live disc and it shut down and powered off normally.
<CHR0N0S> hateball: Not sure what you mean am still a newbie when it comes to linux!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: I mean on the login window, before you reach the desktop
<CHR0N0S> hateball: haven't tried that yet!
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I can log out and try if you like?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Well it's one thing to try, just to see if it's something KDE related that hangs or if it's pure hardware
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I can always try also do you need my system specs?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: not now no :)
<CHR0N0S> hateball:  ok will log out and try as you suggested!
<CHR0N0S> b.b.i.a.b.
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I'm a little embarassed, I forgot to mention that when I installed I configured Kubuntu to autologin, the only way I can reach the screen you mentioned is do a log out after having already logged in to system!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Yes well that shouldnt matter in this case
<lordievader> Unless the KDE session starts something nasty that doesn't want to die on shutdown...
<hateball> Yes
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I tried what you suggested from there after I left and still the same results!1
<hateball> Alright, hmmm
<valorie> you can choose to start each session "clean" or resume the previous session
<valorie> in systemsettings
<lordievader> valorie: That should've went to #kde ;)
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Oh, does a reboot have the same behavior, or is it only when you Shut down?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: only shutdown misbehaves reboot does ok!1
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Ah, in all cases?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: everytime I've tried it!
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Ok, great.
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I'm beginning to get a sneaky suspicion this is machine related not O.S.?
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Try shutting down from a tty after stopping lightdm. If it still has the problem then I'm starting to agree ;)
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: please can you tell me how to do that again as I didn't take notes the first time we tried it?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: oh wait I did take notes too I just had to find them....:D
<CHR0N0S> okay here goes nothing, B.B.I.A.B.
<CHR0N0S> ok going to try this from my laptop so leave desktop free to work on and still be here online!
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I must have done something wrong because instead of shutting down it did rebbot!
<CHR0N0S> reboot, even
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: What was the last command you issued?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: sudo shutdown now -h -r
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: just tried again and omitted the -r option and it hangs as usual.
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: don't think it has anything to do with the current issue but when I try to use this or any other method to shut down with it seems as if the system cooling fans speed up or get louder than normal?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Do you have any "weird" peripherals plugged in, or what sort of system is this?
<hateball> Since it seems the kernel chokes trying to halt, perhaps it doesnt like something in your hardware config
<lordievader> Chaser: Use "sudo poweroff" to poweroff.
<CHR0N0S> hateball: desktop and only peripherals I have plugged in are a webcam and an external usb hard drive
<CHR0N0S> hateball: oh and my wireless mouse
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: from where do I issue that command from terminal or tty1?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: You could try removing the external HDD unless you need it at all times
<hateball> It could be it fails to unmount it or something
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Yes, after your stopped lightdm.
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I use it quite often as it is my main storage where I keep files that I may need?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Yes well, you don't have the OS installed to it I assume
<hateball> CHR0N0S: It's just to rule things out :)
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: I'm not quite certain how to stop this lightdm didn't write that part down I guess?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: ok will try that and see what happens
<CHR0N0S> waiting for reboot now
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: sudo service lightdm stop
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: from terminal or tty1?
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: tty
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: It turns off your gui ;)
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: o.i.c...
<CHR0N0S> still hanging at usual point...:(
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Now I'm starting to agree that the problem may lie else where.
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: hateball: now on the screen it says Kubuntu 14.04 ....[   407.431608] reboot: Power downal   15, shutting down...
<CHR0N0S> but just sitting there doing nothing
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Would it be an acpi problem?
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<CHR0N0S> oh and b.t.w. I did disconnect the external drive as hateball suggested!
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: not sure?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: hateball: really appreciate all the help you guys are giving me.
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: will goto website on desktop as soon as it finishes rebooting.
<CHR0N0S> on the website now will read and get back to you!
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: hateball: here is a pastie I did of dmidecode pastebin.com/CpH1Jf93
<CHR0N0S> figuring this out is going to be a real pain in the arse...:D
<CHR0N0S> I need a cigarette...
<hateball> that paste is awful
<hateball> :|
<CHR0N0S> sorry?
<hateball> Well, it's horrible to read :)
<hateball> no linebreaks etc
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Please install pastebinit, and run your command again appending "|pastebinit".
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: okay? how to do that?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: You could try booting with the acpi=off option
<hateball> CHR0N0S: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo dmidecode|pastebinit"
<lordievader> ^ that ;)
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: hateball: does this need to be on the machine I am working on or on my laptop that I am using to talk to you on?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: on the machine where you  have the issue
<CHR0N0S> hateball: ok thanks
<hateball> I would try editing grub when you boot and append "acpi=off" to the bootline tho
<CHR0N0S> hateball: one more question on that subject do I need to do both commands at once or one at a time?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: what does it mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968833/?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: it just lists all the hardware, the motherboard being most interesting. googling DG33BU gives some stuff
<hateball> CHR0N0S: googling suggests others have issues with acpi on it, so that's why you could try booting with acpi=off
<CHR0N0S> hateball: o.i.c. I figured it out I know the motherboard has reached end of life as far as tech support from Intel goes...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: can you please tell me how to do this ?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Editing grub on boot is quite easy, you hold down shift when you boot and you get to the grub menu. then press 'e' to edit the entry used to boot, "linux-something-or-other" and put acpi=off at the end of the bootline
<hateball> CHR0N0S: you said the same thing happens on liveboot right? you can press F6 when you boot and choose acpi=off there right away, if you dont feel comfortable with editing the above
<CHR0N0S> hateball: yes quite correct I did say that earlier, you are right!
<CHR0N0S> hateball: is the pastebin thing a one time thing or can I use it anytime if so how?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: you can use it any time, just do "$command|pastebinit" and it will create a new one
<hateball> for instance "echo HELLO WORLD|pastebinit"
<CHR0N0S> hateball: kewl thanks!
<CHR0N0S> hateball: how would I do paste of existing document from system?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: what sort of document?
<hateball> if it's a plain textfile you could just "cat file.txt|pastebinit"
<CHR0N0S> hateball:  I saved a copy of system specs in kate to the hard drive for future refferences
<CHR0N0S> hateball: not working, got errors when I tried to do it, don't think it actually has an extension such as .txt, just a filename...
<hateball> CHR0N0S: just cat the file then
<hateball> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CHR0N0S> hateball: in terminal it keeps telling me No such file or directory...?
<CHR0N0S> anyways back to issue at hand gooing to try the reboot thing and use F6 method...
<CHR0N0S> here's paste of full system specs in case you're wondering...paste.ubuntu.com/7969057
<CHR0N0S> hateball: F6 thing didn't work....?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I mean it booted straight into O.S. no pass go no collect $200.00 dollars....:(
<CHR0N0S> hateball: OH wait I forgot a step...:S
<CHR0N0S> hateball: nevermind neither way works cannot access that screen no matter what...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: is there someother way I might do the editing?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: F6 works on the liveboot, not when installed
<hateball> CHR0N0S: see holding shift ^
<CHR0N0S> hateball: yes I figured out the holding shift part after I tried the F6 method first....
<CHR0N0S> hateball: neither method works it will not let me access the grub menu, it just boots straight into the O.S.
<CHR0N0S> hateball: In my system bios I have an ACPI Suspend State with the options of S1 State or S3 State but as I have already changed them back and forth and tried to do normal shutdown without any luck I don't know if it pertains to the problem at hand?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: well what we want to do is disable ACPI entirely
<hateball> and editing grub on boot is a nice way, since it's not permanent
<hateball> CHR0N0S: anyhow, do you have the liveboot handy? you may as well just try that (F6)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: trying the reboot holding shift key again now...
<CHR0N0S> holding shift while rebooting does nothing the machine just ignores the key and continues to boot normally...
<CHR0N0S> wait a minute
<CHR0N0S> finally
<CHR0N0S> at grub menu now
<CHR0N0S> already pressed e
<hateball> you should have a line starting with linux
<hateball> probably ends with "quiet splash"
<hateball> so at the end of that, type "acpi=off" without the ""
<hateball> then press.... b, is it? to continue boot
<CHR0N0S> hateball: linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic root=UUID=79bd802b-4da5-4165-9ab8-67f8897c3bec ro quite splash $vt_handoff
<hateball> CHR0N0S: yes, just append acpi=off at the end of that line
<CHR0N0S> hateball: waiting
<hateball> CHR0N0S: for what? :p
<CHR0N0S> hateball: funny! waiting for machine to reboot now...:P
<CHR0N0S> arghhhhhhhh
<CHR0N0S> anybody got a nerve tablet I think I need one now.............
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Why would the machine reboot?
<hateball> The whole point was to add acpi=off, then continue booting as usual, and try a shutdown
<CHR0N0S> hateball: did and done no luck
<hateball> blah
<CHR0N0S> stubborn honery machine..........
<hateball> CHR0N0S: is it running the latest bios
<CHR0N0S> hateball: as far as I know it is running the most recent one that Intel offered for the motherboard...
<hateball> very well, then I am running out of ideas
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Are you running Trusty (14.04)?
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: please tell me how to find out?
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: lsb_release -a |pastebinti
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: lsb_release -a |pastebinit
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969379
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Jup you are running Trusty. I'm interested to see if Precise has the issue too. Could you perhaps download a Precise live-cd and see if the problem is there too?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: A live session should suffice.
<CHR0N0S> hateball: lordievader: when I did the pastie in terminal it showed also the message...No LSB modules are available.
<hateball> yes thats alright
<CHR0N0S> morning BluesKaj
<hateball> all googling I do suggests it's an acpi issue
<BluesKaj> Hi CHR0N0S
<hateball> CHR0N0S: could you boot again, appending acpi=off, then run "cat /proc/cmdline|pastebinit" just to make sure you were actually booting that
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: Yes I'm back in here bugging the good folks of the realm again!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: you can run "cat /proc/cmdline" now just to see what it does :p
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I've tried doing the reboot thing holding shift but it's being very stubborn
<hateball> sometimes it is, doesnt help that the grub timeout is set to 0 by default
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969414
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, holding left shift right after the uefi/bios page?
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: Are you sure you entered the kernel parameter correctly?
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: tried doing it with both, now doing left
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: pretty darn sure but not 100%
<CHR0N0S> about ready to throw the darned thing out to rubbish pile...
<hateball> From experience that tends to not solve the problem ;)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: no doubt but might save the last nerve I been hanging onto for the past 20 or so years....
<hateball> CHR0N0S: just to be clear, you press e to edit, then append acpi=off to the line starting with linux, then press ctrl-x (or F10)
<hateball> no enter presses or any such
<hateball> we can edit this in a permanent way from inside the OS, but it's not so nice if it breaks things entirel
<CHR0N0S> hateball: just pressed e to edit then edited then ctrl-x to exit
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, just to catch up here, are you on 12.04 LTS live-media?
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: No!1
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: at least not on the machine that is having the problem anyways....
<BluesKaj> ok
<hateball> CHR0N0S: well, could you just try booting on the livemedia and pressing F6 there?
<hateball> it allows for easier adding of those options
<CHR0N0S> hehe
<CHR0N0S> in the middle of trying that now
<CHR0N0S> ok what do I do now got a menu popped up with those options?
<hateball> yes, press enter on the option
<hateball> it should add to the bootline
<CHR0N0S> which option do I choose there are several, noapic, acpi=off, edd=on, nodmraid, nomodeset, and Free software only...?
<hateball> just go with acpi=off for now
 * BluesKaj wonders if nomodeset is still effective
<CHR0N0S> hateball: it's not adding anything as far as I can tell?
<hateball> it's supposed to get a checkmark next to it iirc
<hateball> dunno if I have some boot media here...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: when I manually added it, and pressed enter the machine started doing Memtest86+
<CHR0N0S> hateball: when I press enter on that option it places an x by the option but I can't seem to get it to do anything else from there?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: there is also an additional option that is here now that wasn't present the first time, it's nolapic...
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, is there an OS on the machine that won't boot ...I'm not clear on your situation, or are you still trying to install?
<hateball> BluesKaj: machine wont shutdown, works otherwise
<hateball> so trying to rule out ACPI
<BluesKaj> aha
<hateball> CHR0N0S: you can press F6 to get the menu, then ESC, and add the options yourself, then press ENTER to boot
<BluesKaj> I had the same problem and was shutting down from the VT/TTY , then after an upgrade the problem disappeared, but that was on 14.10
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: I have fresh install of Kubuntu 14.04 x86
<CHR0N0S> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969617
<BluesKaj> x86 , so 32bit, must be an older pc
<CHR0N0S> actually it's a core2quad but hate running a 64-bit os with only 4GB system RAM
<hateball> CHR0N0S: yes, boot with that, then check with "cat /proc/cmdline" that it actually booted it
<hateball> If you have >2GB there's no reason to not run x64
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, at lot of apps run better with 64 bit nowadays
<BluesKaj> the 32 bit problem is mostly solved by now , altho there area few games still haning on to 32bit
<CHR0N0S> hateball: BluesKaj: well actually there is a reason besides that, I play Diablo 3 and getting bit to run on any version of linux is a feat in itself but I have read that there are particuliar issues with running it under a 64-bit linux...
<hateball> mhm, I don't see why that should matter, you'll still be running 32-bit wine
<hateball> anyhow. it doesnt matter for your shutdown issues
<BluesKaj> yup
<CHR0N0S> yup
<CHR0N0S> did boot with that and it is there that's the pastie I sent last to show you what it vsaid
<hateball> ah!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: so, does shutting down work?
<CHR0N0S> lmao don't know haven't tried it yet been busy typing in here...:P
<hateball> multitasking ;p
<hateball> I'm at work, been writing emails and doing remote support while typing here ;D
<CHR0N0S> hateball: Not for me, there's no such thing, got a one tracked mind and it's been derailed for years...lol
<CHR0N0S> hateball: wished I could do pastie from the point it's now at...bunch of BS on screen last thing says something like *Stopping  early crypto disks...
<hateball> CHR0N0S: are you booting from CD or USB?
<hateball> sometimes it halts waiting for an enter press iirc
<hateball> without stating so
<CHR0N0S> actually booting from bootable flash drive
<CHR0N0S> tried enter no satisfaction still
<hateball> well, boo
<CHR0N0S> have to do an updraft treatment be back shortly
<BluesKaj> I still think you should be running a 64bit OS, and there's no reason not to run 32 bit on a 64 bit install
<hateball> CHR0N0S: We could try adding the options to your permanent install, it *shouldnt* break anything
<CHR0N0S> see above^
<CHR0N0S> hateball: okay back now, sorry but holding a nebulizer to your mouth and typing at the same timme are very difficult to do.
<hateball> CHR0N0S: I don't know what that is, but could you boot into your disk install now?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: sorry it's part of my updraft machine that I use to take breathing treatments with, I have severe asthma and emphysema...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I've rebooted from the hard disk drive now!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Very well, run "sudo kate /etc/default/grub" and find the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<hateball> it probably has "quiet splash" right now
<hateball> so you add acpi=off in there as well, then save the file
<hateball> after that, you run "sudo update-grub" and it will generate a new config
<hateball> Then... reboot, and see how things work
<CHR0N0S> hateball:  strange but in terminal I got all kinds of error messages but it opened kate anyways?
<hateball> yes, dont worry about those
<hateball> I suppose the proper way is "kdesudo kate"
<CHR0N0S> hateball: at present the line states GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT="quite splash" do you want me to add "acpi=off" at the end or edit line to include "acpi=off" as such "quite splash acpi=off"?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: the latter
<hateball> so it's all between the same ""
<CHR0N0S> hateball: not so slow as all that I figured out what you meant from you saying the latter!
<hateball> best to make sure :)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: have to let it restart to make changes become effective then will try to do shutdown correct?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Yep
<hateball> CHR0N0S: and be sure to check with "cat /proc/cmdline" that it booted with acpi=off this time
<CHR0N0S> hateball: panel bar going nuts after reboot?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: that... shouldnt happen
<CHR0N0S> hateball: clock is all screwwy the time and date are all mixed together?
<hateball> :|
<hateball> I don't see how turning off acpi should make weird stuff happen
<hateball> gotta reboot myself, brb
<CHR0N0S> ???
<CHR0N0S> okay
<hateball> CHR0N0S: acpi=off is a kernel option, it shouldnt do anything to KDE
<CHR0N0S> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7969913
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Did you try shutting down yet?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: just now still hanging in usual spot!
<hateball> ugh :(
<hateball> CHR0N0S: well, then I guess you can revert the changes to grub
<hateball> See if that makes the clock not "screwy" also
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I'm beginning to think it isn't meant for me to run Kubuntu or any other x86 linux on this machine, I had the same issue under LM17x86 also...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: last two lines on screen before it hangs are *All processes ended within 1 seconds ...   [ok] nm-dispatcher.action: Disconnected from the system bus, exiting.
<hateball> CHR0N0S: you could always try a 64-bit liveboot
<CHR0N0S> yesterday while trying to resolve same issue due to a message on the screen when it hangs, I removed modemmanager, that of course had no effect either.
<CHR0N0S> can I make with startup disc creator from inside a 32-bit os?
<CHR0N0S> that was really when I noticed strange issue with clock and panel bar...
<hateball> CHR0N0S: yes that should be possible
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I'll reboot and try but will have to hook back up my external drive as that is where I have the .iso for it saved...
<BluesKaj> CHR0N0S, don't try the regular shutdown gui , just drop to a vt/tty,  ctl+alt+f1-f6 then login and after the pw, sudo powerdown, or sudo halt at the prompt
<hateball> well all of that works, but he wants to do it in gui
<CHR0N0S> BluesKaj: I've been doing the shutdown gui
<BluesKaj> well, as aworkaround until you canfind the solution, which seems to be hardware related IMO
<CHR0N0S> hateball: and no even when I do the vt/tty it will still hang unless I give the -r option...
<hateball> CHR0N0S: ah, right
<hateball> well, as long as you have an x64 iso I'd try that one
<CHR0N0S> hateball: but that will only cause it to do reboot...
<hateball> seeing as the issue is the same live or not, it should be quite fast to try
<hateball> really you shouldnt be using 32-bit anyhow ;p
<CHR0N0S> going to be afk for a bit have to hook back up external drive and do iso
<CHR0N0S> not quite so fast to try in this case...:P
<hateball> CHR0N0S: also as for diablo3, seems to be not much of a problem according to http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25953
<CHR0N0S> hateball:lmao  when you're a newbie such as myself to linux all is a problem you have to stop and think about one fact I grew up using microshaft winblows...
<hateball> oh well
<CHR0N0S> hateball: well hellsbells now startup disc creator not wanting to run....:(
<CHR0N0S> hateball: not had this problem before
<hateball> CHR0N0S: is it spitting out any errors?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: big long ones!
<CHR0N0S> and they are in a pop up window I can't cut and paste from either
<hateball> CHR0N0S: if you run this in a terminal "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/usb-creator-kde" what happens?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: hang on will try
<CHR0N0S> hateball: short answer it says Not a directory...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: should I have did sudo first?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: nope
<hateball> I wonder if any permissions got screwed when we ran "sudo kate" earlier...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: unsure
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Alright, in a terminal, can you run "find ./ -user root"
<hateball> It should list any files in your homedirectory owned by root
<CHR0N0S> haven't reverted any changes done to system either yet!
<lordievader> CHR0N0S: You say you didn't have it before, to what where you refering?
<hateball> that should be ~/ and not ./, just to make sure...
<lordievader> Ah, the startup disc creator not running, nvm...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: typed find./-user root reply bash: find./-user: No such file or directory
<hateball> CHR0N0S: you're missing spaces
<CHR0N0S> hateball: ?oh
<CHR0N0S> hateball: maybe because eyeballs keep trying to shut, no spring chicken here anymore lol
<hateball> :)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: should be typed find ./-user root?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: still missing a space between ./ and -user
<CHR0N0S> OKAY!
<CHR0N0S> hateball: ./ .kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/grub.desktop
<hateball> CHR0N0S: hopefully it doesnt return anything when it's done
<CHR0N0S> ooooooooooop's
<CHR0N0S> hateball: see above^ was what it returned
<CHR0N0S> going after another glass of tea brb!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: just to be sure, do "find ~/ -user root" instead
<CHR0N0S> hateball: /home/rodney/ .kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/grub.desktop
<hateball> CHR0N0S: alright, if you do "ls -ld ~/" does that say "rodney rodney" or is there something about root in there?
<CHR0N0S> as best as I can see that's what it says
<CHR0N0S> ls-ld ~/ ?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: space between ls -ld
<CHR0N0S> hateball: drwxr -xr -x 22 rodney rodney 4096 Aug 6 07:33 /home/rodney/
<hateball> CHR0N0S: alright, that looks good
<CHR0N0S> hateball: can you believe I've been a computer tech for over 20 yrs now but always used microshaft winblows...
<hateball> :)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: I feel like a complete newborn idiot
<hateball> CHR0N0S: anyhow, you could run "kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub" and revert those changes
<hateball> remember to run "sudo update-grub" aftwards
<hateball> Since nothing in your ~/ seems to have weird permissions I dunno why stuff dont work proper
<CHR0N0S> hateball: you are referring to the acpi=off thingy?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: yes
<CHR0N0S> hateball: still getting those wierd errors in terminal...
<CHR0N0S> hateball: changes done
<CHR0N0S> should I by any chance reinstall modemmanager?
<hateball> CHR0N0S: if you mean something like "IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon" thats nothing to worry about
<hateball> CHR0N0S: does running "kdesudo /usr/bin/usb-creator-kde" work?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: to tell you for sure I'd have to rerun previous commands to give exact output but that was only one amongst many such errors
<CHR0N0S> hateball: couldn't create image from ""   Could not resolve property : linearGradient5167   Bus::open Can not get ibus-daemon's address. IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<hateball> CHR0N0S: does the app start at all?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: no
<hateball> :|
<CHR0N0S> hateball: oh wait :S
<CHR0N0S> hateball: app started after I put in password...
<hateball> well then
<hateball> go forth and create a 64-bit usb stick
<CHR0N0S> it's saying the device needs to be formatted for use?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: now same error as before and I hope you will not want me to type it all in as it is rather a long beastie...
<hateball> the USB stick will need to reformatted yes
<hateball> I'm not really sure but something seems proper messed up on that machine
<CHR0N0S> I tried the erase function in startup disc creator but that's when I get the error
<hateball> I don't suppose you have access to another machine to make a bootable USB on?
<CHR0N0S> this machine but it's booted from a live disc now as it has Winblows 7 installed on the hard drive and no IRC client installed under Winblows...:(
<CHR0N0S> hateball: gonna try something brb
<hateball> CHR0N0S: well, quassel runs on windows as well. and you can follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<CHR0N0S> might as well go find it to download for winblows be right back
<Naphatul> how can i make kate open a new window when i open a new text file?
<CHR0N0S> hateball: in case I don't make it back soon enough or you decide to leave, really my thanks to you and the others for all the help, yoou've been more than kind and I truly appreciate it!
<hateball> CHR0N0S: Well I'm leaving work soon but I'm usually around... good luck :)
<CHR0N0S> hateball: thanks again
<hateball> Naphatul: do you open files by clicking on them in a gui?
<Naphatul> hateball: usually via dolphin
<hateball> Naphatul: "kate -n" will start a new session every time, so you could rightclick a textfile and edit properties...
<hateball> then "options for filetype" (?) not on english locale so
<hateball> it should list the apps available to open, kate should be on top if it is default I guess. you can edit that and change the  command to include -n
<Naphatul> hateball: it's currently "kate -b " what does the -b do should i replace it or just add -n?
<hateball> Naphatul: just add -n
<Naphatul> hateball: apparently i don't have access to write to ~/.kde/something
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> well there are various ways to do this, not sure which one is the "best"
<hateball> Naphatul: What I would do, and what is probably unsupported and gets overwritten on upgrades etc, is "kdesudo kate /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop"
<hateball> Naphatul: at the bottom you have a line Exec=
<hateball> add the -n, save file, and it should behave as expected after that
<Naphatul> hateball: apparently the file dialog is attempting to change /home/user/apllications/kde4/kate.desktop
<Naphatul> which doesn't exist
<Naphatul> as opposed to the /usr/share version
<Naphatul> bug?
<Guest19882> can i do a do a text interface install of kubuntu
<Guest19882> like for if i want certain nonstandard features
<hateball> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shadeslayer> Guest19882: you'll have to go through the minimal cd route
<Guest19882> it is ubuntu with no desktop environment?
<BadBIOS> hey
<David1965> EyeR you there my friend
<BadBIOS> :bprompt heyyy
<BluesKaj> BadBIOS, if you have a question, just ask ... look in nicklist to find other users
<me> hello
<Guest79191> I am using rekong. I tried to load a dumnet using writer, but writer got stock. Works fine alone. Is there some incompatibility between writer and rekonq
<Guest79191> using version 12 kubuntu on livecd
<hrtuuop> hello
<hrtuuop> have a problem with kbuildsycoca4
<hrtuuop> I have about 1200 .desktop files in my applications folder, and KBuildSycoca::createEntry: tries to parse them, but won't finish nor stop..
<zaggynl> heya, I'm trying to use the nvidia prop drivers but I seem to stay on nouveau, any tips?
<zaggynl> glxinfo | grep -i vendor says: OpenGL vendor string: nouveau
<zaggynl> additional driver dialog shows: http://i.imgur.com/QNrGE7X.png
<EvilRoey> HI ALL
<EvilRoey> question... in Firefox, how can I get a count of open tabs?
<TaZeR> hey mick
<TaZeR> on your fingers would be fastest
<EvilRoey> hey though I'm not Irish I resent that epiphet
<TaZeR> theres an addon called tab something that tells you how many are open as one of its features
<EvilRoey> ah okay
<EvilRoey> I mean the Session Manager plugin tells you how many open tabs, but only for saved sessions
<EvilRoey> ah
<EvilRoey> from #firefox: EvilRoey: extensions, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tab-counter/
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the awesome Window Maker and the awesome Debian GNU/Linux derivative OS
<jubo2> I'm on 14.04
<jubo2> I
<jubo2> I've run 'sudo aptitude update' and 'sudo aptitude upgrade'.. should I do something before running 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' ?
<lordievader> jubo2: Nope, you can run it without worries.
<lordievader> Do look at what it wants to do.
<jubo2> 'k
<jubo2> last time I run 'dist-upgrade' on any machine I broke a functional Debian6 so a little spooked
<lordievader> jubo2: That's why you should also look at what it is going to do ;)
<sithlord48> jubo2:  you should not use aptitude with kubuntu. use apt instead
<jubo2> well it was still able to boot in single user mode and I could scp over all my relevant files
<jubo2> which I didn't need coz I had made backups
<sithlord48> iirc aptitude has a poor dependicy resolver that can cause issues with kubunt
<jubo2> aptitude has been good for me
<jubo2> last time I installed the AMP part of LAMP it was done in a minute or two
<sithlord48> jubo2:  do u have broken packages? or just lamp issues?
<jubo2> sithlord48: no. everything is fine with the system I'm upgrading
<sithlord48> jubo2: distro upgrade?
<jubo2> I've the exported personal web identity key and a .tar.gz of the XML dump of the only site in the MySQL of this Kubuntu14.04 running inside of virtualbox
<jubo2> there is nothing of value on the system besides those two things that are in the backup servers
<sithlord48> ok was gonna say if upgrading to newer version you should use "do-release-upgrade"
<jubo2> I'm set..
<jubo2> sithlord48: wait.. what?
<sithlord48> if you are going from lets say 13.10 to 14.04 using the command do-release-upgrade will do it for your.
<jubo2> I've heard said that I should run 'sudo apt dist-upgrade' ?
<jubo2> 'tis not correct ?
<sithlord48> do-release-upgrade will change your release version . dist-upgrade will install upgrades that require the install of previously not installed packages.
<jubo2> huh.. what?
<sithlord48> your on 14.04 yes?
<jubo2> 'k .. I get message that 'sudo apt do-release-upgrade' is what I want to enter in the shell ?
<yofel> dist-upgrade is named "dist"-upgrade because debian uses it like that. In ubuntu we use do-release-upgrade for upgrades to a new ubuntu release
<sithlord48> no sudo do-release-upgrade
<jubo2> hmm..
<sithlord48> -d if going for a devel version (but since 14.04.1 is out you will upgrade to that
<jubo2> I do that.
<yofel> technically dist-upgrade does the same as upgrade but allows removing packages (which is why it should be used with care)
<jubo2> It says "no new rlease found"
<jubo2> how do I check for my system version ?
<sithlord48> cause your on 14.04 your on the newest release
<jubo2> that happened with 'sudo aptitude upgrade' ??
<sithlord48> we really don't use aptitiude in kubuntu
<sithlord48> to upgrade your packages use sudo apt update then sudo apt upgrade
<jubo2> sithlord48: I did that
<jubo2> but with aptitude
<jubo2> I'm used to aptitude
<sithlord48> ok are all your packages not updated?
<jubo2> I come from Commiemist GNU/Linux Camp
<yofel> aptitude works perfectly fine in most cases, we just recommend apt-get. Just make sure to double-check what 'aptitude full-upgrade' or 'apt-get dist-upgrade' want to do if you use them
<yofel> jubo2: 'lsb_release -r' will tell you the release you're running
<jubo2> yofel: tnx
<yofel> and 14.04 is the lastest, so do-release-upgrade won't find anything newer by default
<jubo2> yofel: I'm not undestanding... I thought 14.04 and 14.04.1 are different versions
<sithlord48> 14.04.1 is updated iso for 14.04
<sithlord48> just contains all the updates since release so you don't need to dl and install as many
<jubo2> i c
<yofel> right
<jubo2> then I'm up-to-date and no errors were reported in update nor upgrade :D :D
<sithlord48> then your good :D
<sithlord48> for updating i have been using apt upgrade (not apt-get 0) works nicly seams to pull extra depencies when needed so i would suggest using it when possible for your updates.
<sithlord48> aptitude will work but just watch what it wants to do . i remember it trashing kubuntu systems . idk if it still has issues or not cause i don't use it
<sithlord48> woo hoo i can finally access KFN again..
<bprompt> *cough*
<colamann_> hello, everyone! does anyone have recommendations on how to save an apparently completely broken kubuntu after a botched upgrade from 13.x to 14.04? the system now hangs very early during the startup process. right now i'm considering a clean install, but if anyone has a better idea, i'm all ears
<rberg> colamann: are you able to see anything on the screen that may indicate what the problem is?
<rberg> if not I would try setting grub to use gfxmode=text and remove splash and quiet from the kernel commandline in grub
<colamann> i get past grub (i can choose between all the remaining installed kernel versions as well as recovery mode) but the problems seems the same with each one of them
<colamann> i might add that i got an error message during upgrade (did the gui upgrade - maybe i shouldn't have) telling me that some error occurred that may have left my os non-working. the message wasn't any more specific, though
<colamann> there is some output before the system hangs, nothing that seems like an error message to me. i didn't think to write the output down
<rberg> I guess I would boot up a cd/usb and chroot into the broken install and run update-grub and grub-install /dev/sd$whatever
<colamann> ok, so you think it's a grub problem even though i get a bit past grub??
<BluesKaj> colamann, describe "a bit past grub"., what shows?
<rberg> the only time I ever noticed a message like "may have left my os non-working." has been grub..  also do 'update-initramfs -u -k all'
<rberg> I am leaning toward the initramfs.. but thats just a feeling
<colamann> thanks, i'll try that first thing tomorrow (don't have the broken box here right now)
<deitarion> Is Ark under 14.04 supposed to not be listed as a handler for RAR archives? If that's a bug, could someone use `dpkg -S` to figure out which package I forgot to pull into my Lubuntu while trying to replace file-roller?
<deitarion> ...OK, this HAS to be a bug. It's also experiencing the same issue with Zip files.
<bprompt> deitarion:      dunno... but I gather you can always set the MIME of those to ark.. under File associatioons
<deitarion> bprompt: That's not all. I also need to figure out why Ark asks me to pick the filetype from an empty list when I double-click a .tar.gz file.
<bprompt> hmm
<deitarion> Given how many bugs I've had to squash or work around, I'd have stayed on Lubuntu 12.04 if I didn't need a newer glibc for things like dolphin-emu 4.x and GOG.com offerings like Don't Starve.
<bprompt> well
<deitarion> Well, a newer GCC for dolphin-emu.
<bprompt> you can always just compile your own glibc I'd think
<deitarion> bprompt: Given how much work I've already put into it, probably better to stay the course and build solutions that won't inevitably break anyway. (eg. Replacing my current "downgrade Geeqie to the Precise packages" solution with a potentially more robust compile-from-source one, finding GTK+ 2.x replacements for everything that switched to those irritating GTK 3.x Open/Save dialogs, etc.)
<bprompt> heeheh
<bprompt> gtk 3.x themes are css-based  btw, as opposed to gtk 2.x
<bprompt> so... they'd be more customizable I'd think... but usually is just code
<deitarion> bprompt: While I'm sure it'd be possible to substitute acceptably colorful icons, I doubt the CSS would be powerful enough to rip out the Places/Devices/Bookmarks categorization and go back to a compact list without so many entries I'll never use.
<deitarion> Unlike the new Timeline and Search sections in Dolphin, GTK+ file dialogs gray out the Remove options for the new additions.
<deitarion> ...and god only knows how much other stuff will break or misbehave if I start removing lines from xdg-user-dirs.dirs and then set it immutable in an attempt to force the GTK+ 3.x dialogs to not show Places that have no use in my filing system.
<deitarion> (Luckily, so far, I've only tripped over the GTK+ 3.x dialogs in File Roller and Audacious Media Player and I'm already planning to replace the latter with QMMP to restore the ability to play via an external MIDI device or to automatically flush dead entries from the playlist.)
<bprompt> ahem..    one may note qmmp is far smaller than audacious =)   more or less same compact GUI, is also skinnable =)
 * bprompt uses qmmp
<deitarion> *nod* That's why I'm looking into switching. The Qt UI is almost identical, it's got an MPRIS plugin, which should be enough for me to tie on all my custom UI, and the handful of chiptune formats it doesn't support yet are on the TODO list.
<deitarion> Heck, given how much custom UI I've got, it's more that I want a chiptune-compatible alternative to GStreamer with a ready-made playlist editor than anything else.
<deitarion> bprompt: Oh, given that I tested it successfully with QMMP's MPRIS plugin, you may find this little utility interesting --> https://github.com/ssokolow/lap
<deitarion> It's basically a terminal swiss-army playlist builder.
<bprompt> hmm
<deitarion> It grew a bit organically, so the commands do behave a little inconsistently (eg. some defaulting to XDG_MUSIC_DIR and some not) but, now that I've almost finished recovering from having my root partition eat itself, I'll get back to cleaning up the innards soon.
<deitarion> Anyway, that script, the OSD plugin, some xbindkeys bindings, and the Audacious Jump to File dialog are 99% of how I interact with my media player so I think you can see why the filetype support is the main thing I care about in Audacious and QMMP.
<sirellyn> So I just reinstalled this laptop w kubuntu.  Wireless was working before, but not now.
<sirellyn> I can see the wireless hotspots too.  I just can't connect or ping them.
<sirellyn> I can't even ping my router over wireless.
#kubuntu 2014-08-07
<itvara> ...
<yahyaa> i have hand brake for the latest version of kubuntu, but it does not have the extension for the mpeg format! Does anyone know how to get the mpeg format added to handbrake?
<nick234_> .
<CHR0N0S> lordievader: howdy again!
<CHR0N0S> hello all
<Guest19742> is ther a reason why administrators belong to groups adm and sudo, the sudoers references sudo and admin?
<Guest19742> can i condense these to adm safely?
<sbfn9388> hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<FlashDel> hi folks! I got a problem with 14.04: after fresh install with LVM and LUKS i cannot boot my system. It says: /scripts/local-top/cryptroot line 1 can't open /dev/my-lvm-root: no such file and thats it. Does anybody got a hint for me?
<lordievader> FlashDel: Mine does too, however after a bit it does continue. The system does ask you for your password?
<FlashDel> lordievader: yes, i type in the password, then the error above shows up and AFTER that there is cryptsetup: sda_crypt setup successfully. I tried a rootdelay but this doesnt take any effect
<FlashDel> Now i am trying this workaround: http://blog.nanthrax.net/tag/ubuntu/
<lordievader> FlashDel: I see exacltly the same behaviour. However here it does boot.
<FlashDel> did you try to disable the udev support during LVM2 vgchange?
<FlashDel> maybe i am not waiting long enough, how long does it take to boot?
<lordievader> FlashDel: After that message it doesn't take long before upstart kicks in.
<lordievader> FlashDel: No, haven't changed anything afterwards, I did use the mini iso though.
<FlashDel> i will try that workaround and tell you if it solves the problem
<test4> Hi
<kbroulik> hi, I just added the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next  to my utopic install (alpha 2) and my xessions are gone (/usr/share/xsessions doesnt exist) and /usr/bin/startkde also doesnt exist
<kbroulik> nevermind, some packages seem to have not been installed and/or upgraded
<TaZeR> how can i make kubuntu installed to a usb stick work as fast as when booted as live off usb or cd?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<six86> Hello. Is there a way to define a priority for panels? Background: In the dockign station I am using two big screens. When I remove the notebook from the docking station the panels get stacked randomly...
<dandre_> Hello,
<dandre_> I have just installed kubuntu, previously I used gnome.
<dandre_> I am trying to assign a shortcut to Alt-2 key but this doesn't work. Alt-1, 3, 4 ... works fine
<lordievader> dandre_: Alt+2 is used by krunner. You should first reassign the krunner shortcut.
<dandre_> I use a french keyboard and the shortcut is labelled as Alt-É instead of Alt-é
<dandre_> I addn't a notification message about that
<dandre_> is there any file to manually edit to see wether it works with Alt+é?
<dandre_> I have tried to modify .kde/share/config/kglobalshortcutsrc without success.
<dandre_> lordievader: could you help me
<lordievader> dandre_: I have absolutely no knowledge how KDE handles such hotkeys, I wouldn't be suprised if he wouldn't see the difference between that and alt + e.
<Walex> dandre_: use 'xev' also to figure out what they key's keycode and keysyms currently are
<dandre_> Walex: I have this:
<dandre_> XLookupString gives 2 bytes: (c3 a9) "é"
<dandre_> but if I manually edit the rc file in .kde/share, kwin does not see this change
<bombe_> Hi,i installed Kubuntu 14.04 and everythin is cool,but i have problems with russian and korean characters they are displayed as "�" symbol, how can i get characters displayed properly //P.S. my system locales is in English
<Walex> dandre_: that's not necessarily how it works...
<dandre_> so how can I put a "é" instead of "É" in the shortcut?
<Walex> dandre_: try 'kcmshell4 keys' and/or 'kcmshell4 kcm_keyboard'
<Walex> dandre_: "how can I put a "é" instead of "É" in the shortcut" is not necessarily how X input works...
<Walex> dandre_: perhaps my suggestion to look at 'xev' is not entirely inappropriate :-)
<dandre_>  'kcmshell4 keys' that's what I have already done
<Walex> dandre_: there is an explanation that to me seems plausible here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys
<dandre_> ok but this key is a regular key on a french keyboard not an extra
<dandre_> I must logout, back i 5 minutes
<dandre_> If I press capslock before, the shortcut is handled but this is not convenient
<xrosnight> hello guys. anyone using chromium browser v34? flash plugin not installed error after upgrading
<xrosnight> what's that?
<BluesKaj> xrosnight, open chromium, type chrome://plugins/ in the addressbar to check if you have Shockwave Flash installed
<BluesKaj> if not you may need to reinstall chromium after purging it
<xrosnight> BluesKaj: not found
<BluesKaj> ok try about:plugins
<bombe_> Hi,i installed Kubuntu 14.04 and everythin is cool,but i have problems with russian and korean characters they are displayed as "�" symbol, how can i get characters displayed properly //P.S. my system locales is in English
<dandre_> bombe_: do you use UTF8 charset?
<bombe_> how do i check this?
<dandre_> open konsole and type 'locale'
<bombe_> dandre_:locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<bombe_> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<bombe_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<bombe_> LANG=en_MD.UTF-8
<bombe_> LANGUAGE=en
<bombe_> LC_CTYPE="en_MD.UTF-8"
<unopaste> bombe_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<dandre_> bombe_: ensure that you use utf8 everywhere it's easier
<bombe_> how can i do this?
<dandre_> where do you see characters displayed as "�"
<bombe_> in dolphin
<dandre_> ok so these files must have been created on windows or other system. There should be a setting to display those fileame correctly but I don't know
<dandre_> maybe on mount oint configuration
<bombe_> but i got in clementine player this too
<bombe_> and those files i downloaded today
<bombe_> in linux
<andy123> bombe_:  something is misconfigured in your locale
<andy123> try $cat /etc/default/locale
<bombe_> andy123: says LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<dandre_> paste the file url where you downloaded it
<andy123> you can try $ sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<andy123> then you probably need a reboot
<bombe_> should i put en_US.UTF-8 or en_MD.UTF-8?
<bombe_> cause i'm not in US
<andy123> you should put in your desired locale I think
<bombe_> ok
<bombe_> i give it a try
<andy123> locale should not return an error
<andy123> after this
<bombe_> no error
<bombe_> rebooting
<skinux> Trying to run a shell script, but it says permission denied even using sudo.
<andy123> skinux: did you give it executable permission?
<andy123> with chmod +x <filename>
<skinux> Yes. I also did so using file manager.
<andy123> can you paste the first line of the script?
<skinux> I tried giving it 755 permissions, which command worked, but permission didn't actually change.
<skinux> #!/bin/sh
<skinux> I'm trying to install Intelli J IDE
<andy123> uh, is the files mount point disabling executable permissions?
<skinux> What do you mean?
<skinux> It's in my home directory.
<andy123> ok, so it should be fine
<rdieter> sh shell_script   , should work too
<skinux> It's not the first time I've had this problem, couldn't find a fix last time.
<andy123> try it like rdieter said
<lordievader> !pm | dmoyne
<ubottu> dmoyne: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<skinux> Okay, now it's having an issue with a JAR file.
<skinux> I'll ask in more appropriate channel about that.
<andy123> you need java to run jar files I think ...
<skinux> I have java
<bombe_> andy123: I had some errors, this is waht my terminal is saying:    http://goo.gl/vIXl6e
<andy123> bombe_: are you sure your locale is called "en_MD.UTF-8"?
<andy123> I cant find it with google
<bombe_> y
<bombe_> i copy-paste
<andy123> from where?
<bombe_> from terminal
<andy123> bombe_: have you installed the korean& russian language pack?
<bombe_> i ran your command with en.MD, and i saw no output, then i ran en.US and this is output
<andy123> I cannot find en_MD.UTF-8 anywhere
<bombe_> i installed them cause i thought the issue will disappear
<bombe_> In System Settings-> Locale->Country : i set Moldova
<bombe_> maybe this is kind of bug?
<andy123> I dont know
<bombe_> cuz MD means Moldova
<bombe_> so frustrating
<andy123> I think en_MD.UTF-8 does not exist
<bombe_> it doesn't
<bombe_> but why he sets it then
<andy123> can you use another locale?
<andy123> I dont know
<bombe_> like what en.IN (International)
<andy123> you can try?
<bombe_> y
<andy123> I'm sorry, maybe somebody else can help you better
<bombe_> btw ,ty
<andy123> yw
<bombe_> for effort
<dandre_> bombe_: paste the file url where you downloaded it
<bombe_> 1 question should i get some output while running this command?
<bombe_> dandre: http://goo.gl/vIXl6e
<andy123> bombe_: it should liike like that http://paste.kde.org/pxp6qw2is
<andy123> (the locale command)
<bombe_> http://paste.kde.org/pgdnhsw1g
<bombe_> oops
<bombe_> wrong url
<andy123> maybe you should try "ro_MD.UTF-8"
<bombe_> hmm, but will my system language change to Romanian?
<andy123> I think so
<bombe_> i will reboot now
<bombe_> andy123: whpeeww, no errors after changing my country back to US
<bombe_> i generated locales
<bombe_> now rebooting
<andy123> fine
<andy123> ok good luck
<bombe_> ty
<bombe_> LOL, still displaying those weird symbols
<bombe_> in Ubuntu it russian and other characters with no problem
<bombe_> but if i install russian and korean locales will it work?
<alphacrypt> hey, I wanted to backup my kubuntu like in windows or osx by using a tool and then being able to restory using a live cd
<alphacrypt> not partition/disk just individually, just system files, what is needed to get it started
<bprompt> alphacrypt:  I guess that may mean everything BUT $HOME directory then
<bprompt> well.... I guess you can do away with /tmp or /proc and /var folders too
<alphacrypt> sorry I meant all my files on the partition without the free space that one
<bprompt> alphacrypt:      hmm ....hmm    there's -> http://redobackup.org/   <--- not sure if it stores the free space though
<alphacrypt> well that scenario would be fine
<alphacrypt> I have another one partitioned disk and leave free space and then I let backupimage restore into that space automatically
<alphacrypt> yeah I dont want to clone
<bprompt> alphacrypt:    http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page  <---
<bprompt> hmm is in the Universe repository btw
<alphacrypt> hmm I think it will save the whole partition with free space
<alphacrypt> I try redobackup first I guess
<bprompt> k
<alphacrypt> ahhhhhhhh no "Partimage will only copy data from the used portions of the partition."
<alphacrypt> ok I start with redo thanks
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> well.. I've done images on other apps.. they do only use the "used blocks"   and they restore fine, compression or not
<alphacrypt> what one
<alphacrypt> bprompt I mean what tool did you used
<bprompt> ohh this was a win32 app...  ghost
<alphacrypt> ok also heard its fine when I searched
<alphacrypt> mean read sorry
<alphacrypt> heave to reboot need to connect my recorder
<alphacrypt> back for while
<sirellyn> So hopefully there is someone around who can help me.
<sirellyn> I'm trying to get my wireless working on kunbuntu Tahr
<sirellyn> I've reinstalled the broadcom drivers, but I have the same problem.  I can see and connect to other wireless networks
<sirellyn> but can't ping anything
<sirellyn> even my router.
<sirellyn> I'll try posting this in linux too
<fosterbuster> join #seddit
<fosterbuster> gdammit sorry
#kubuntu 2014-08-08
<Edson> Tenho um windows 8.0 e gostaria ajuda para utiliza kubuntu portatil, tem como?
<Edson> Alguem pode ajuda?
<Edson> Baixei  kubuntu 14.0 e preciso coloca-lo em um pendrive para roda em um windows 8
<Edson> good night, and I have a window8 puts Portabil kubuntu to wheel it is possible? what procedure?
<edson> can someone help to install kubuntu to the thumb drive wheel in windows 8
<TeraJL> why is kubuntu so bashed against mint or netrunner? and what are the main diferences? design wise and apps wise i allways install what i need
<deitarion> Any tips on what packages I might be missing on my Lubuntu desktop if systemsettings can't find any views, Dolphin takes 60 seconds to start, and Ark doesn't know how to open a .tar.gz file and isn't listed as a handler for Zip or RAR files?
<deitarion> Solved. Turns out it's not missing packages. It's that, for some reason, the switch from Lubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 broke KDE's ability to transparently and automatically run kbuildsycoca4 on demand.
<inthedryer> hello fellow KDE fans
<inthedryer> This channel is far from being as spry as the #ubuntu channel
<|xk05|> kde is pretty serious mojo
<me> why kubuntu over ubuntu?
<Guest36107> anyone around
<|xk05|> i can only write for myself, but there are a few reasons to use kubuntu
<Guest36107> ok what are they
<|xk05|> i was getting to that :D
<|xk05|> ok, first, kde allows for more customization, easily done, than pretty much any other current desktop
<|xk05|> this includes what to do with the taskbar, good support for themes, lots of widgets, and an easy way to get and install more
<|xk05|> also, it doesnt try to conform you to a new workflow
<Guest36107> I dont like the widgets, or the activity. In fact I dont understand the activity
<Guest36107> icons seem very large
<|xk05|> i dont use activities either, however, the gnome/unity way, for me, is less productive
<Guest36107> I was wondering if it was designed with teens in mind
<|xk05|> which is my second reason, i have tried unity and gnome and see, sort of, what they are getting at with their paradigm
<Guest36107> I am not sure what unity and gnome are getting at. Is it simplicity, designed for the more serious?
<|xk05|> i am usually a taskbar on the left, autocompletion, file manager as icons type user
<|xk05|> however, i think unity takes this too far and doesnt provide the opportunity to change the 'frame' so to speak, according to different tasks
<|xk05|> so, in essence, you can emulate unity and gnome with kde
<|xk05|> but not the other way around, which, just for the point, makes kde attractive
<Guest36107> good argument
<Guest36107> what about the appearanc eof the icons
<Guest36107> and those widgets. I dont think I will use them
<Guest36107> yet they are there
<|xk05|> a third reason is that with kubuntu, you have a sort of buffer against some of ubuntu's more experimental, and insufficiently supported programs like mir
<|xk05|> and i think one more good reason for kubuntu right now is that kde is taking another step forward with kf5 and this is getting people interested in developing applications for it, which is always a healthy sign for an open source project
<|xk05|> basically, right now, KDE is the strongest desktop environment around. kde might have to give some users back when unity+mir gets its stride, but that hasn't happened yet, and nobody else is really even close
<|xk05|> as to your icons, look in system settings workspace and application appearance
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Kernest> Hi
<Kernest> I'm new with IRC
<lordievader> o/
<Kernest> may somebody help me to understand it
<Kernest> I see the wiki
<Kernest> i'm going to read it
<Kernest> see you
<hilario> hello
<radish_> how to install kali linux tools in ubuntu 14.04 trusty. I have searched on internet but can find only for 13.04 or below versions
<trung__> hi, just started using tmux. Can I ask why are meta key bindings also use escape? For example I bound M-n to "create-window". It works when I press Alt-n which is intended, but also works when I do Escape-n which is really annoying
<shadeslayer_> trung__: maybe ask in #ubuntu-server
<radish_> how to resolve unmet dependencies in ubuntu
<lordievader> radish_: Usually apt-get -f takes care of it, could you pastebin the full output?
<lordievader> !paste | radish_
<ubottu> radish_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<radish_> thanks for your response lordievander: && ubottu . the following is the output for apt-get -f http://paste.ubuntu.com/7987251/
<radish_> I am trying to install the kali linux tools in ubuntu . I added kali repositories to sources.list and using apt-get install kali-linux after which i am having this problem
<lordievader> radish_: Why are you trying to install debian packages?
<lordievader> !info mysql-client
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 126 kB
<radish_> I am trying to install kali tools so the debain packages is also getting installed while using the command apt-get install
<lordievader> radish_: That error is likely caused by your third-party repo, please remove it.
<radish_> so if i remove the third party repo and do apt-get update will the problem be resolved ?
<lordievader> radish_: It should be yes. However if packages from that repo where installed they should be removed first.
<radish_> I need the packages from that repo. however if i remove the pakages and again install will i not get the same kind of problem ?
<lordievader> radish_: You should install the packages for Ubuntu not those made for Debian. True, Ubuntu is based on Debian but there are differences.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<kajair> good evening, is it possible to answer questions related to kubuntu here?
<BluesKaj> kajair, this is the right place, ask away
<kajair> i have many question.
<kajair> 1. i cant remove mysql
<BluesKaj> kajair, are you running a server?
<kajair> no i was using xamp/xampp. and ive beed deleted xampp
<kajair> sudo apt-get remove mysql, returns unable to locate package mysql
<hateball> That's because it's most likely mysql-server you are looking to remove
<kajair> can i create a list of packages that related to mysql using dpkg?
<kajair> i dont remember command
<hateball> kajair: dpkg --get-selections
<tsimpson> 'dpkg -l | grep mysql' is probably easiest
<kajair> kajair@kajair-VGN-CS16G-R:~/Downloads$ dpkg -l | grep mysql
<kajair> ii  akonadi-backend-mysql                                       1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1                                   all          MySQL storage backend for Akonadi
<kajair> ii  libdbd-mysql-perl                                           4.025-1                                             i386         Perl5 database interface to the MySQL database
<kajair> ii  libmysqlclient18:i386                                       5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1                             i386         MySQL database client library
<kajair> ii  libqt4-sql-mysql:i386                                       4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4               i386         Qt 4 MySQL database driver
<kajair> ii  mysql-client-5.5                                            5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1                             i386         MySQL database client binaries
<unopaste> kajair you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kajair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988428/
<tsimpson> if you want to remove unneeded packages you can see what "sudo apt-get autoremove" says
<kajair> autoremove returns nothing!
<tsimpson> then you probably have something else installed that also depends on mysql-server
<tsimpson> you can try removing the "mysql-server" package and it should tell you what else would be removed
<kajair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988448/
<kajair> but still when i type mysql it returns something like
<kajair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988450/
<tsimpson> that's because that's the client
<tsimpson> rerun the autoremove command and it should get rid of the rest
<kajair> i want to destroy mysql at all if its not dependency of ubuntu or system
<kajair> autoremove is removing libs
<kajair> dpkg -l | grep mysql is still returning too many options
<kajair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988468/
<tsimpson> you can ignore entries that don't start with 'ii'
<kajair> mysql-server-5.5  exists
<tsimpson> try removing that too
<kajair> in return of removing this, Package 'mysql-server-5.5' is not installed, so not removed
<tsimpson> ignore lines not starting with 'ii'
<kajair> mysql-server-5.5 is not starting with ii,its rc
<tsimpson> maybe try mysql-server-core-5.5
<kajair> ok
<BluesKaj> kajair, why are you running the terminal from your ~/Downloads file ?
<tsimpson> (and remember not to proceed if you aren't sure it's safe)
<kajair> its ok
<kajair> (for ~/download
<kajair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988507/
<kajair> error returned
<kajair> should i use --fix-missing?
<tsimpson> it's doing that because something else depends on either mysql-server-core-5.5 or mariadb-server-core-5.5
<kajair> ahan. what should i do?
<tsimpson> it looks like it's failing because it can't connect to the repositories
<kajair> but apt-get update is working well
<tsimpson> I'm just going off "Cannot initiate the connection to archive.ubuntu.com:80"
<tsimpson> it could be a transient issue
<kajair> my network quality and etc are good
<kajair> my download speed is 700
<kajair> and good line
<hateball> doesnt akonadi depend on mysql
<kajair> oh wait. apt-get update returns
<kajair> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<hateball> and things like nepomuk/baloo
<tsimpson> maybe you have issues connecting via IPv6
<kajair> how to test that ipv6 is working well?
<kajair> im testing from a website
<kajair> http://test-ipv6.com/
<kajair> FAILED http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988535/
<kajair> :(
<kajair> isp is not supporting ipv6
<kajair> thanks
<BluesKaj> a lot of ISPs still don't support IPv6, usually if you're using an ISP supplied modem
<yossarianuk> can someone confirm the difference between efi and UEFI ?
<yossarianuk> i.e is EFI hardware specific ?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/unified-extensible-firmware-interface/efi-homepage-general-technology.html
<NDS> hi all:)
<Walex> NDS: twice? :-)
<dcorbin> Recommendations for simple-to use firewall on kubuntu 13?
<tsimpson> you can install "ufw-kde" to add a configuration module to system settings for UFW
<dcorbin> I've tried apf, but for reasons I cannot grasp, it's letting TCP connections through that I don't think it should.
<dcorbin> tsimpson, thanks
<phr0sty> i'm new to using linux all together and had some questions, anyone care to help?
<shadeslayer_> phr0sty: just ask :)
<phr0sty> i'm trying to build atom on kubuntu and i'm on a hang up.
<phr0sty> i can't figure out how to use konsole to build it
<phr0sty> lasto command i successfully completed was git clone https://github.com/atom/atom
<shadeslayer_> pastebin the issue please?
<phr0sty> http://pastebin.com/6Dez9aCH
<shadeslayer_> you haven't installed node
<phr0sty> so to do that I need to?
<shadeslayer_> phr0sty: see "Instructions for Node.js"
<phr0sty> thank you
<shadeslayer_> phr0sty: https://github.com/atom/atom/blob/master/docs/build-instructions/linux.md
<shadeslayer_> cheers
<anoneemouse> was wondering if someone can help, as of 14.04 my bluetooth is no longer working
<anoneemouse> hcitool scan returns : Device is not available: No such device
<anoneemouse> device shows up in lsusb and I can't see errors in dmesg
<rberg> hello.. does anyone know why I cant get konsole to use the mplus fonts? I see them installed in the kde settings font config window, but not in konsole
<rberg> also is there any way to get kde im contacts out of the status bar? it rarely works so I use kopete
<Walex> rberg: Konsole and the rest of KDE use exactly the same font system, even if Konsole allows selecting a different font
<kajair> hello, can someone explain this please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7989941/
<kajair> kubuntu wants me to remove all apps?
<tsimpson> akonadi and nepomuk require it, those are base components of the desktop
<kajair> i want all packages but it returns you should remove all this
<rberg> Walex: yeah I figured they used the same system, what I dont know is why I cant use the mplus fonts in konsole. I have tried enabling bitmap fonts.. this added more folts to the list in konsole but not the one I am after
<tsimpson> kajair: other components of the system depend on mysql-common being there, you can't remove it and expect those components to continue to work. that's why apt is telling you if you remove it then it's going to have to remove all those other thigns
<kajair> oh. so mysql should be installed! my whole system apps are based on mysql? :|
<rberg> you can use 'aptitude why' to see why that package was installed
<tsimpson> not the whole system, but certain components are
<tsimpson> the components that allow indexing, tagging and searching for example
<kajair> thanks
<kajair> i was decided to remove too many components! hahaa
<Coa> So, I got two monitors, a panel on each of them and a task manager in the panel. My problem is that some applications are located on the left one, others on the right one. How does this thing work actually?
<andy123> Coa: you can add and remove icons on the left and right and move them
<andy123> first you have to right click and "unlock ..."
<andy123> then control panel settings
<andy123> and then move or remove
<andy123> try not to mess up your panel though, there is no easy "reset to defaults"
<dicson> не у кого не появилось после обновления последнего глуков с центром программ muon?
<lordievader> !ru | dicson
<ubottu> dicson: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dicson>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<emma> When i put an audio CD into my laptop the task bar brings up some options for opening it. One of those options is Amarok even though I apt-get purged it. How could I get rid of that option and have it ask for clementine instead?
<NDS> emma u use 14.04?
<hich> eyyeddine123
#kubuntu 2014-08-09
<CHR0N0S> hello all
<skinux> Are "Ubuntu apps" written using web technologies specific to "Ubuntu" desktop or is it compatible with Kubuntu?
<ken> hello
<Guest67681> Can icons be changed in kubuntu
<Guest67681> can the background colour of windows be changed, and the title bars
<Guest67681> hello
<Guest67681> hello
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a weird issue: when I attach an external usb 3 drive to a usb 3 port it doesn't show up anymore. It used to work just fine. However when I attach it to a usb 2 port it works
<buriedalive> hyper_ch, maybe bug, your os?
<hyper_ch> buriedalive: after switching a few times between usb 2 and 3 ports it started working
<hyper_ch> thx though
<hyper_ch> for making a hot copy of the 512gb ssd I just prefer usb 3 :)
<buriedalive> I'm in 12.04 lts, workin' all around
<buriedalive> hm
<buriedalive> your os precise?
<hyper_ch> me?
<buriedalive> yea
<hyper_ch> 14.04
<buriedalive> mm
<buriedalive> my is 12.04
<hyper_ch> a  little while back a guy in #linux-raid told me he runs in his notebook in raid1 mode with single disk usually... and for makng a hotcopy he expands it to 2 disks and syncs it :) so I do the same now
<hyper_ch> on usb 3 the hotcopy of the ssd to usb 3 takes just about 2h (instead of like 20h with usb2)
<buriedalive> I dont know this problem yet
<hyper_ch> thx anyway
<wafflejock> is installing gnome in a Kubuntu 14.04 install going to cause problems?
<wafflejock> just want to use a gnome fax frontend for hylafax and curious about newer versions of gnome but not sure if that is going to cause a meltdown
<wafflejock> eh just gonna do it in a VM for now
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Naphatul> "ls: cannot open directory .local/share/applications/: Permission denied" is this how the permissions are supposed to be set up or did i mess it up?
<Naphatul> because i can't change file associations because it's giving me the same permissions error
<Naphatul> drwx------ 2 root    root     4096 авг  4 15:50 applications
<lordievader> Naphatul: Have you started a gui application with sudo?
<Naphatul> should that be owned by root?
<Naphatul> lordievader: not that i remember
<valorie> wafflejock: any of the applications or flavor desktops are available to all *buntu users
<valorie> kubuntu, ubuntu, gnomebuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu etc.
<Naphatul> can someone post how their permissions of ~/.local/share/applications are?
<lordievader> Naphatul: Hmm, that could be one of the causes.
<lordievader> Naphatul: sudo chown $USER:$USER -R ~/.local/share/applications
<Naphatul> lordievader: yeah that fixed it, no idea how it got this way, i only added 1 .desktop file there
<Ab3L> valorie: how do i know who are you?
<valorie> wearing a gray shirt with the Bilbao blue propeller-looking symbol on it
<Ab3L> and you mean Geneva Switerland, right?
<Ab3L> ok coming 11-14 minutes. i have black tousers and a T-shirt blue and gray.
<kourosh> hi
<kourosh> i have some question about Qtractor
<lordievader> o/
<kourosh> can any body help me?
<kourosh> ??
<valorie> and yes, Geneva Switzerland
<valorie> kourosh: you might get along better in a Qt channel or ?
<kourosh> how to connect to at channel
<kourosh> what is IRC server and port
<kourosh> ?
<lordievader> !alis | kourosh
<ubottu> kourosh: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<valorie> kourosh: if it is on another server, google will probably find it just as well for you, as for me
 * valorie has never heard of Qtractor before now
<kourosh> ok thanks
<wafflejock> valorie: thanks just went with a VM for now cause I don't want to backup and this is my primary system but appreciate the answer
<valorie> cool
<valorie> whatever works
<wafflejock> gotta say I really like Gnome as well, maybe will try Unity again too... so hard to choose
<valorie> shutting down for a bit
<CHR0N0S> Nobody talking I see!!!
<lordievader> wafflejock: Hihi, Unity... ;)
<wafflejock> lordievader: yeah dunno about that but they did fix some of the stuff I complained about in 14.04
<wafflejock> lordievader: was liking KDE but decided to start using Thunderbird so feel like I'm pulling more and more out of it now
<wafflejock> not a huge deal to me since I tend to customize them all to be fairly similar in the end anyhow, but liking the gnome Activities thingy and having nothing there otherwise, I overcluttered my KDE
<lordievader> Gnome has activities?
<soee> lordievader: gnome shell does i think
<lordievader> soee: Didn't know that. Do they work similar to KDE's activities?
<soee> lordievader: no idea, or maybe iv seen it in elementaryos
<soee> i m using only kubunut :D
<Naphatul> is it possible to make dolphin display mp3 tag cover art?
<lordievader> soee: Oh well, it matters not ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dmital> #EngContact
<David1965> is there a patch for the kernel for Linux what will fix the problem with system units running the m2n68-la (Narra3) motherboards which causes the hard-drive light to stay on when it should just flicker
<David1965> who ever has been asking which version of Kubuntu to install if your machine is old running a Pentium then i386 is the way to go if you have a new system then it is better to install the 64bit version
<David1965> where are the distro builders hanging out
<David1965> and anyway who ever wrote the kernel didn't realise that some system units have m2n68-la (Narra3) motherboards installed
<David1965> and it is the reason I ditched Microsoft Windows XP Pro for Linux
<David1965> cryptodan_android you there my friend
<MichaelP> is going to be any difference in using project neon install or using kubuntu install adding project neon repo ?
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, there' no difference
<BluesKaj> you have to install kubuntu then install kde with project neon ppas afterwards
<BluesKaj> or projection versions of kde packages
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: alright thanks... Ran plasma5 for awhile on 14.10.... Thenwent back to arch... only place they have plasma5 desktop is in aur and some of it don't want to build...
<BluesKaj> err project neon versions rather
<BluesKaj> aur is for arch, don't fool with that
<MichaelP> i know... and suse.. the desktop ends up going black with plasma 5...
<BluesKaj> I tried plasma5, but it's too broken for normal use and the look is awful
<MichaelP> only problem i have so far is glx gets shaky so have to use egl
<MichaelP> now i like the look of plasma 5... alot cleaner
<BluesKaj> well, it's a matter of taste as always , but the icons look too much like symbols to me ...guess I'm a bit old fashioned
<MichaelP> I think is what kde should do.. is build a version of kde with plasma5 default
<MichaelP> Yeah.. but look at when kde4 1st released.. It was broken and look where it is now..
<BluesKaj> rumour is that it's being discussed as default in 15.10
<BluesKaj> still a lotta work needed
<MichaelP> I mean kde needs to build it around kde.. like insted of kde 4.x.x ... build kde 5.0 with plasma 5
<BluesKaj> yes, that's what I mean, kf5 isn't kde5 altho a lot of users think so
<MichaelP> kf5 in just kde framework 5
<BluesKaj> yup
<MichaelP> framework 5 is just what.. the gui on top of kde 4 ?
<BluesKaj> I'm sticking with the default due to the breakage I had trying plasma5 twice...learned my lesson
<MichaelP> What kind of breakage you have
<MichaelP> onlything bad i notice is glx gets shaky so use egl... and flash in youtube is a little slow
<BluesKaj> krunner wouldn't launch and kate was totally MIA, and dolphin was slow and ponderous
<MichaelP> ohh ok...
<BluesKaj> on this laptop...din't try it on my 2008 vintage HP dual core 3G Ram desktop
<BluesKaj> on 14.10 btw
<MichaelP> Reboot into installed system... now and see what have.... I running an old x86 32 but 3.2 ghz 1500 mb ram... 512 mb on video card... I might go back to 14.10... Add the same themes i had in arch... breeze and the breeze icons... making kde 4.13 look like plasma 5
<MichaelP> so far seems pretty good
<BluesKaj> well, have fun, I'm not trying 5 until it's a bit more stable
<soee_> BluesKaj: hehe, it works fine though some features are missing
<soee_> but next week plasma 5.1 shuld be released
<soee_> so lets have faith
<MichaelP> It's not as fast as normar default
<BluesKaj> heh 14.10 still runs better than 14.04.1 on the desktop pc...hate to see what happens when 14.04 tries to rub kf5/plasma5 and qt5
<BluesKaj> rub=run
<MichaelP> If ppa would do a plasma 5 build for 14.04
<MichaelP> neon the only build for 14.04
<BluesKaj> neon isn't my cuppa tea
<merankullh> Hello. I've installed Kubuntu 14 and erased my Windows from my old main hard drive. I forgot to erase my drivers before i installed kubuntu and format my SSD.
<merankullh> My gpu is now overheating and i can't find a way to erase old windows supported drivers from my hd 6870
<merankullh> I also can't install new drivers because it says that i am lacking something that's required for installation of linux drivers. Can anyone help me at this issue?
<BluesKaj> merankullh, if erased windows then your windows drivers are gone too
<merankullh> Okay but why is my GPU is overheated? Ever since i opened up the installation menu, my GPU fan started to go crazy
<merankullh> It's currently working at around %40 and heat is 60 this is not normal.
<MichaelP> preject neon screwed up after dist-upgrade... so i guess go to 14.10
<newbie> Hi
<MichaelP> hello
<BluesKaj> merankullh, which graphics ?
<BluesKaj> oops, he's long gone
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: you said you on 14.10 right
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, yes
<MichaelP> what file system you use ?
<BluesKaj> ext4
<MichaelP> just wondered.. cause i read there alot of imporements in btrfs in the 3:16 kernel
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, I don't experiment wih file ssytems since I don't know much about them
<MichaelP> ohh ok
<MichaelP> unemi don't know if he coming or going
<BluesKaj> gotta run some errands...BBL
<ovrflw0x> BluesKaj, you alive?
<ovrflw0x> what's wrong with the "upstart" script why is it not running at boot? http://sprunge.us/GFOS
<MrSmith> Hello, i made a mistake. I tried to install a game with wine... The game starts in a small window, i close the game and the window was very small... i use the setting window to change the size of the display and press ok. now the display ist black and i can't change something. give it a way to reset the display configuration?
<lordievader> maggux: Log out and back in.
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: Run init-checkconf over it, that will tell you if there are errors with the upstart script.
<sithlord48> any one know if its possible to have dolphin run a command automaticly when you view a folder (i.e auto run grive to sync my google drive if i try to view it)
#kubuntu 2014-08-10
<Guest64541> can someone tell me what the add activities button is about
<me> live dvd
<Guest35587> checking disk for defects i error, on re boot no errors. What happened
<Guest35587> I left the original dvd open to use the remaining space later - was this the cause
<Guest35587> or did the check repir the devd-r
<Guest35587> Got a few other questions:
<neoiz> i lost the sound on my computer, what can i do to "reset" it? (without rebooting the computer)
<donix> hello
<donix> im having truoble setting up cisco e2500 n600 wifi router
<donix> i can get 192.168.1.1 to load but it asks me to download windows soiftware
<lordievader> Good morning.
<byte> moin
<Ab3L> hi. i'm trying to connect my pc to the router through eth0 and avoid wlan0 (don't know why, the router is refusing high speed and large bandwidth with wlan).
<Ab3L> what i would like to do is to avoid a dynamic dhcp ip and to set the same static ip that i had with my wlan0.
<Ab3L> the problem is that when i try to give the data, i cannot reach internet anymore (only connection pc-router is possible).
<Ab3L> i should make something wrong, or i'm forgetting something. could someone take my hand and make me walking right to the solution as one can do with a 5y.o. child ? thank you in advance.
<lordievader> Ab3L: Could you pastebin the output of "ip a s" and "ip route"?
<Ab3L> thank you lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8006442/
<Ab3L> do you see, i currently have 192.168.1.43, and would like to have ...12 (the range of dhcp auto ip from the router starts from 33 to 64 or something like that).
<lordievader> Ab3L: Have you set that in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Ab3L> now it is so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8006479/
<Ab3L> i've deleted everything because with my home made settings i couldn't reach internet :D
<lordievader> Ab3L: If you want a static interface in there you would have to define it. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Ab3L> lordievader: not in the network manager?
<lordievader> Ab3L: If you want more flexibility you could do it in the network manager, personally I do not really like the NM for static interfaces.
<Ab3L> thx
<demoneye> d
<demoneye> how to install flash ?
<demoneye> i cant locate the package in the "software center"
<kidx> Does any on know when KDE5 will e ready for Kubuntu?
<kidx> Any one know about KDE5
<kidx> has any one tried it here?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Mamarok> kidx: there is no such thing as KDE5
<Ab3L> lordievader: it seems it doesn't work. if i put those settings in /etc/network/interfaces eth0 is no more reachable
<Ab3L> lordievader: i mean, i cannot use eth0 anymore
<lordievader> Ab3L: Please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file.
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base overwrites the /etc/resolv.conf file so any settings you need in resolv.conf have to be enterd in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base. That's why your interfaces file isn't connecting eth0
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, and ignore the warning in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<Ab3L> ok, BluesKaj. i'll give a look there too.
<Ab3L> btw, this is what i put in /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8006991/   . then i've commented broadcast and network. but eth0 was unreachable.
<lordievader> Ab3L: What's the output of are you able to ping 8.8.8.8?
<Ab3L> lordievader: seems everything is ok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8007007/
<kidx> ok plasma 5
<kidx> or is plasma 5 still buggy?
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base is empty
<lordievader> Ab3L: So it is the DNS, follow BluesKaj's advice.
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: and this is /etc/resolv.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8007025/
<Ab3L> next step ?
<lordievader> Ab3L: You want to add "192.168.1.1" as your DNS.
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, so you aren't using network manager I assume ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No.
<Ab3L> you're loosing me. sorry. i'd like to have static ip 192.168.1.12. then have i to edit /etc/network/interfaces like in http://paste.ubuntu.com/8006991/ right? but so i cannot use eth0 anymore. where should i put DNS ?
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: i tried to set static ip through network manager. but i think i'm doing something wrong and have no access to internet
<lordievader> Ab3L: Yes that is correct, all you need to do is add the dns server either to that file or to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<BluesKaj> ok , good ...perhaps the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base file is no longer in use , it's been a while since I used static IP without network manager. I switched back to NM about a yr ago when I started using openvpn
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: are you able to set static ip in NM?
<lordievader> Ab3L: Add "dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1" to your /etc/network/interfaces file, it is the nicest approach.
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I tried adding the the nameservbers to the network interfaces , but itdidn't worj in my setup , I had to add it to/etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base or head
 * BluesKaj searches for his glasses
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It might be that you where missing a package.
<lordievader> The resolvconf package needs to be installed.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, adding the nameservers to the interfaces file seems more direct and efficient tho
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It is nicer as you can have different dns's per interface. Instead of a global dns.
<Ab3L> look. this is the output of my ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8007115/
<Ab3L> and this that of /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8007126/
<Ab3L> notice, i've commented broadcast, because i think this is optional, isn't it?
<lordievader> Ab3L: Not if you want to be able to generate broadcast traffic.
<lordievader> Ab3L: We've already established that it is a DNS problem, no need to post ifconfig details ;)
<lordievader> Ab3L: After you've added the dns-nameserver line have you restarted the interface?
<Ab3L> lordievader: i posted it because so it is easier to check if i put the right ip numbers.
<sasha_> добрый день.
<Ab3L> lordievader: i don't know whether or not i want broadcast traffic.
<Ab3L> lordievader: i think the ip i put there should be the right one, because i got it from ifconfig. in case i need broadcast traffic i can uncomment it, right?
<lordievader> !ru | sasha_
<ubottu> sasha_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lordievader> Ab3L: Jup.
<Ab3L> ok. i've uncommented broadcast and let's try with broadcast on. now i think that i've to restart the service so that changes are taken into account, right?
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, yes
<lordievader> Ab3L: For the moment, the broadcast settings do not matter. What does matter however are the dns settings.
<Ab3L> i've to give something like : sudo service networking stop, and then start.
<Ab3L> meanwhile i loose the line... am i right?
<BluesKaj> restart]
<Ab3L> sudo service networking restart ?
 * Ab3L is waiting for a Yes or No
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, it used to be, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BluesKaj> but you might be right
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: ok. it should be the same. i'm trying your line first.
<Ab3L> mmmh.... with "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" i got no message in my terminal.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Those two are equivalent.
<Ab3L> my ip still ends by 43
<lordievader> Ab3L: Was NM running when you started to config this?
<Ab3L> lordievader: yes
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I used to get a warning about init.d
<lordievader> Ab3L: Then the NM has claimed the device. Easiest would be to simply reboot.
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: me too
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It is not the prefered way, but it should still work.
<Ab3L> lordievader: ok. i'll reboot the system.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I removed NM when using static IP so it wouldn 't overwrite resolv.conf ...suppose I could have disabled it
<lordievader> BluesKaj: NM doesn't use devices specified in /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> but i have to admit NM has improved since yrs ago when I dropped it in favour of network interfaces and resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> lordievader, well it still overwrites the resolv.conf file afaik]
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: lordievader: it was unsuccessful. with those settings i cannot reach the router.
<Ab3L> here is what i have after reboot: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/08/10/NM.png
<Ab3L> do you see NM on the top right ? no interface available.
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, check this out , it's a bit dated so substitute /etc/resolv.conf settings to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: but that file contains no useful information. i've nothing to erase.
<BluesKaj> your dns nameserver settings should be entered in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<lordievader> Ab3L: That about the NM not showing any interface is correct. NM no longer manages them.
<lordievader> Ab3L: Was more interested in the "ip a s" output at that stage.
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, like so http://paste.kde.org/p8eg4lfzy
<BluesKaj> just substitute your numbers
<Ab3L> lordievader: here ifconfig, ip a s, and ip route, after reboot
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: is that your /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head ?
<BluesKaj> it was , but i no longer use it, it's just acopy since i switched to NM
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: and you never set a static ip in NM ?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> I removed NM
<BluesKaj> but one can jusrt disable NM if needed
<BluesKaj> at the time NM kept re-enabling itself so i just removed it...that was quite a few yrs ago
<BluesKaj> it's too complicated to use a vpn service without NM , so I use it now
<lordievader> Ab3L: Err, where?
<Ab3L> i'm breaking my head against the wall...
<Ab3L> lordievader: do you remember what is the name of that application that limits the bandwidth? it is something like hot dog....
<lordievader> Ab3L: ? I have no idea what you are talking about... Did you succeed in setting a static ip?
<Ab3L> lordievader: no. i didn't. i'm trying to make the void in my head, so maybe after i'll have some idea on how to set that damned static ip.
<lordievader> Ab3L: Could you pastebin the output of "ip a s" and "ip route" after you've enabled a static ip?
<Ab3L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8007740
<Ab3L> some output...
<Ab3L> ip a s, ip route, ifconfig
<lordievader> Ab3L: This is after a reboot with the static ip set up?
<Ab3L> lordievader: yes, and you can see at line 29? my static ip seems to have been accepted. but if you see at the picture i sent before, i've no connection available.
<Ab3L> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/08/10/NM.png
<lordievader> Ab3L: As I've told you before, that is NM, NM doesn't do anything anymore that is correct.
<lordievader> Ab3L: Are you able to ping your router?
<Ab3L> didn't try.
<Ab3L> as i saw NM showed no connection, i saved the output i've pastebinned, commented the lines in interfaces and reboot again
<Ab3L> i retry
<Ab3L> wait for me
<Ab3L> as i'm chatting... i'm online
<Ab3L> i'm so sorry, lordievader
<Ab3L> but nm was confusing me
<lordievader> Ab3L: ;)
<BluesKaj> now I'm confused, why doesn't he just disable NM it's interfering with his resolv.conf settings \
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It doesn't ;)
<BluesKaj> well seems to me it's mucking things up
<lordievader> BluesKaj: He was simply confused, NM no longer showed any interfaces and Ab3L thought this meant it didn't work.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Everything works now...
<BluesKaj> I was looking at controlling openvpn from the interfaces and resolv.conf files , but it was too much trouble, NM does the job nicely now
<BluesKaj> it's much improved from a few yrs ago
<mparillo> Whenever I install Kubuntu to a VM, I simply select Guided - Use entire [virtual] disk. If I want to install 14.10 and 14.04.1 and dual-boot, which should I select?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, do that with both OSs on the virtual partitions afaik
<lordievader> mparillo, BluesKaj: That is the easiest/cleanest.
<mparillo> Thank you BluesKaj and lordievader. Virtual Partitions = LVM?
<lordievader> mparillo: For example.
<BluesKaj> it's not really a dual boot, it's 2 guest OSs
<mparillo> TY, and I already have used guest OSs. I guess I am looking at partitioning my disk, and at boot time selecting one release or the other.
<lordievader> mparillo: Real or virtual?
<mparillo> I think real. I have 250 GB, which should be plenty big for separate instances.
<mparillo> I do not have much user data.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yes, real is my preference altho VMs have their place
<lordievader> mparillo: The way I do multi-boot is by having one /home and a logical volume for each os.
<mparillo> Thank you. And the way to use logical volumes is to pick Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM?
<lordievader> mparillo: No that will format the whole drive.
<kdeuser56> ssareen: with kubuntu 14.04 you can be sure it works and the kde version is not too outdated
<lordievader> mparillo: What is your current situation and what do you want to do?
<ssareen> Could you suggest a distribution in which kdevelop works fine
<ssareen> And installs without hussle
<lordievader> ssareen: kdeuser56 just did, Kubuntu Trusty.
<kdeuser56> ssareen: kubuntu ;-) utopic is the unreleased version, not stable yet, so you have to expect rough edges, though most of the time it works great
<ssareen> Okay
<kdeuser56> ssareen: http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ download the 14.04.1 version
<mparillo> I would like to completely blow away my disk. I would like to install 14.10. But if I would like the option of installing the 14.10 Plasma Next version also. Then choose which to boot at boot time. No need to share data between them (everything I have fits within dropbox).
<kdeuser56> mparillo: where is the problem? create two partitions on one install regular 14.10 on the other partition the plasma next version
<lordievader> mparillo: You have absolutely no valuable data on the disk?
<lordievader> mparillo: If so, first time round use  "guided - use entire disk and lvm", second time round you'll have to use the mini iso as custom lvm setups are too hard for ubiquity.
<mparillo> lordievader: No valuable data.
<tsimpson> you can't do it from the manual partition setup?
<mparillo> I have never done anything other than Guided - Use entire [virtual] disk.
<mparillo> So I could use the entire disk, and then shrink it when I want to dual boot, but I have never tried that also.
<lordievader> tsimpson: The manual partition setup has trouble with lvm volumes for as far as I'm aware.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, check this out, http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<mparillo> Thank you all.
<skinux> Trying to run a bin file, but it's saying permission denied, that is after setting it to executable.
<BluesKaj> skinux, using sudo ?
<skinux> Yes.
<tsimpson> is it maybe a 32bit binary and you're on 64bit (or vice versa)?
<tsimpson> check what "file /path/to/bin" says
<skinux> It's a 64bit binary and I'm on 64bit
<BluesKaj> ok, what's the commans sudo path/to/file/./file.bin ?
<skinux> It says 'data'
<BluesKaj> err command
<skinux> ??
<tsimpson> seems like it's not any kind of file type the system recognizes
<skinux> That must mean downloaded was corrupted.
<tsimpson> check if there's a md5sum or sha1sum of the download you can check against
<tsimpson> if not then try downloading again
<skinux> I don't see either of those listed. And downloading again didn't help either.
<skinux> I'm trying to download JIRA for x64 Linux.
<Walex> skinux: if you are downloading JAR files they are ZIP files and carry their own checksums
<jaapio> I have a problem that some jpg images are shown with the wrong colors. Switching to an other user gives a normal view of these images. So I think it must be some setting in my account?
<Walex> jaapio: that's extremely unlikely
<Walex> jaapio: also your report is amazingly vague. Which program? How "wrong" are the colours?
<jaapio> Walex: all application. for example http://ic.tweakimg.net/ext/i/1404376942.png this is pink on my screen
<jaapio> but when I switch to an other user account it's black
<lordievader> jaapio: Have you made changes to the gamma settings or other video related settings?
<jaapio> lordievader: not that I'm aware of
<Walex> jaapio: note that is a PNG.
<Walex> jaapio: also note on that my system that box is neither pink nor black, it is sort of fdark goldenrod
<lordievader> Same here ;)
<Walex> jaapio: it is more likely that your browser or your X windows server is in a corrupted state.
<lordievader> jaapio: Is your monitor connected through VGA?
<jaapio> lordievader: no dvi.
<jaapio> Walex: sounds like a reboot should solve this. Which is not the case?
<Walex> jaapio: try to download that image and look at it with something like 'gwenview'
<Walex> jaapio: cd /tmp; wget http://ic.tweakimg.net/ext/i/1404376942.png; gwenview 1404376942.png
<jaapio> ok, looks gold like
<Walex> jaapio: then try another browser...
<Walex> try another browser and this may shiow whether it is a browser issue or an X issue
<jaapio> Walex: rekonq looks ok. Firefox is pink
<Walex> jaapio: I have seen that happen either with buggy X drivers or with broken HW GPUs.
<Dragnslcr> Looks gold to me in Firefox
<Walex> jaapio: but it could be a bug in Firefox for example.
<Dragnslcr> Same in Chromium
<Walex> jaapio: how does this look like: http://html-color-codes.com/
<jaapio> Walex: looks ok, checked it with my android phone
<Walex> jaapio: most likely situation there is something wrong with Firefox, but it could be something wrong with the specific calls that Firefox uses to display images
<jaapio> If it is a bug in firefox it doesn't explain why also my raw photos look like they have a pink overlay
<lordievader> I'd earlier say it is a buggy driver.
<lordievader> jaapio: What graphics card + driver do you use?
<Walex> jaapio: however, if the color table renders right, that means that probably Firefox renders color right, but somehow decodes or displays compressed images wrong.
<jaapio> lordievader: an intel onboard chipset  (intel hd graphics 2000/3000)
<jaapio> lordievader: this board http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61DES3/
<Walex> jaapio: I'd also look at 'less less +G /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and 'dmesg | less +G' to see if there are any errors from X or the X driver
<Walex> jaapio: how to look at the photos that have a "pink overlay"
<jaapio> Walex: using digikam
<Walex> jaapio: weird. Same using Gwenview?
<jaapio> he, that's strange. Now they look ok. But also in digikam :-S sorry for that one.
<jaapio> Walex: in the ubuntu channel they told me to execute "gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_color_scheme" but since I'm running kde I though it would have any effect.
<jaapio> Just tried it. And it looks like it helped?
<valorie> firefox uses gtk
<jaapio> thanks for everyone's help
<jaapio> valorie: which is a gnome thing?
<valorie> gtk is the toolkit that gnome uses
<valorie> so it's the other way around
<Walex> jaapio: color schemes apply to the window GUI elements like menus, not to the displayed content.
<jaapio> so it must be something else.
<Walex> jaapio: so that command should not have influenced the content.
<Walex> jaapio: it may be a rather weird bug in Firefox triggered perhaps by some plugin like Flash.
<Walex> jaapio: try to start a new Firefox instance with a new profile.
<jaapio> Walex: I just did that. which solved the issue
<jaapio> so thanks again
<Walex> jaapio: but it is strnage that it happens with Firefox in two different user accounts that therefore don't share profiles...
<Walex> jaapio: so it might be driver bugs after all
<jaapio> If this happens again I will try to find it. But since the issues are gone it will be hard to find anything. I could have a look in the logs if you are interested
<TBotNik> All; Not getting any answers on WP channel, all must be asleep!  Wondering if anyone here can help? Had to move a WP installed in test dir to main dir and will not login, giving DB errors at main page!  What is fix for this? DB user/pwd combo has not changed so guessing is a "Salt" issue.  Still pointed to the same DB. Need to reset all like fresh install!
<floown> hello, what's the nom of the plasmoid to configure the network in KDE ?
<floown> * the name
<Walex> floown: does one even exist?
<Walex> floown: I hope not :-)
<floown> Walex: a windows ask me always the password for my "wifi"
<floown> I suppose, if I reinstall the plasmoid, the next time the windows ask me the password, it retain it
<Walex> floown: that is not necesarily a plasmoid
<Walex> floown: it is likely to be the KDE interface to NetworkManager
<Walex> floown: it could be called "plasma-widget-networkmanagement"
<Walex> floown: unless you are using WICD instead of NetworkManager. Anyhow the Ubuntu Wiki has some pages on both
<floown> Walex: it's a transitional package only, it is not installed
<Walex> floown: on my Kubuntu that takes 1.4MB...
<Walex> but I have 12.04 and I guess you have 14.04 where indeed it is a metapackage
<Walex> floown: I looked at the reverse dependencies of 'network-manager' under 14.04 and there is nothing plausible there
<Walex> floown: ah no I missed 'plasma-nm'
<Walex> I am sorry to say that is the thing you are probably looking for. It should not exist... :-)
<MichaelP> Plasma 5.1 sure has improved
<calwig> K14.04 USB/Live 1.07Gb runs then Welcome screen appears, then once Try Kubuntu is selected, window blanks, turns off without knowing whether it is installing or just stalled
<calwig> How does one fix or detect what may be wrong
<floown> Walex: thanks, indeed it was plasma-nm ;)
<LedM> Hello, i have a live kubuntu, but i am not getting to connect on a restricted proxy with firewall, what i am doing wrong?
<BugleGold> Hello, i have a live kubuntu, but i am not getting to connect on a restricted proxy with firewall, what i am doing wrong?
<BugleGold> 219 people here! i will wait only 29 minutes to here at least "i don't know" THANX! X(
<BugleGold> I HATE FREENODE!
<BugleGold> GOGLE AND FREENODE ARE MIRRORS! STUPID MIRRORS! X(
<BugleGold> ONE IS WORST THAN OTHER! GODS AND BEASTS! HAHAHA! I AM WAITING REPLY! AND I AM WAITING YOUR SUCKER ANSWER OF: WHAT A HELL HAPPENS ON YOUR VIPER SNAKES HEADS TO FORBID EXECUTION OF BINARIES ON PENDRIVE? DAMNED!
<BugleGold> I WILL NEVER LIKE UBUNTU ON THIS STATE GOGLE IS CORRUPTING LINUX!
<Pici> k
#kubuntu 2015-08-03
<efren> Hi how solve "invalid protocol" to search?
<ximion> efren: install Baloo, that might help
<efren> ok thanks
<austin6598> I can share my wireless internet connection on my desktop to my laptop via ethernet on windows. can i do this on kubuntu?
<dethos> yes, you can
<jimtendo> Hi guys, read this on a forum regarding Plasma... Any reasons it wasn't done this way? "Instead of creating a whole new API/Platform, could they not've just made it so that you could "pin" normal application windows to the desktop (and then have them rendered with a plasma-esque window decoration and widget style)?"
<jimtendo> ^ Ignore sorry.. Thought I was in #kde
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> any idea when the 15.04 ppa will be updated ?
<yossarianuk> (ps i'm running 15.10 at home - no problems... Didn;t feel I should run that at work though..)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Probably when sgclark is back home and ready to go at it again.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: cheers
<ahoneybun> lordievader: under 10 packages are left to get to together but somethings depend on upstream
<lordievader> yossarianuk: ^
<MarkoSiroki> I have Kubuntu 15.04 and I want to edit file, for example, with Kate, when I click open file, file open dialog (from kubuntu system) shows, but there are no files listed in. How do I fix this nasty error?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<markc> MarkoSiroki: you maybe opening the kate file dialog on an empty directory, try some other folders
<MarkoSiroki> markc: I've tried with QtCreator also have "show hidden files" enabled in this dialog, same result
<markc> MarkoSiroki: it's odd, I am currently running 15.04 and have no problem with kate, can you go up a level and into some other folders?
<yossarianuk> thanks ahoneybun:
<markc> MarkoSiroki: what happens if you use New, type "blah" and Save As "abc"... can you see that "abc" file when you go to open a file again?
<MarkoSiroki> markc: I think i can navigate through dir structure, but I the files are not seen anywhere
<MarkoSiroki> markc: wait
<yossarianuk> as mentioned 15.10 plasma5.3.2 is fine.
<yossarianuk> (just not brave enough to run it on my work machine...)
<MarkoSiroki> markc: I've created new file, entered blah, saved it as "abc"
<MarkoSiroki> markc: I've created new file, entered blah, saved it as "abc", closed it, then File->Open, the file is not seen
<MarkoSiroki> markc: this is error I get both in Kate and QtCreator in terminal: "URL cannot be listed
<MarkoSiroki> trash:/"
<MarkoSiroki> couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave:
<MarkoSiroki> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'.
<MarkoSiroki> "
<markc> MarkoSiroki: whoa!... is it possible there is something in the very bottom Filter field of the file dialog?
<markc> MarkoSiroki: oh, that rings a bell... maybe try -> apt-get install kio
<MarkoSiroki> markc: WHOA IT WORK GOD DAMN NOW :D
<MarkoSiroki> markc: thank you very much!
<markc> MarkoSiroki: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid-backports main universe restricted multiverse
<MarkoSiroki> markc: fuck, I've forgotten: In the middle of the upgrade to 15.04, we had blackout and there was uncontrolled power off of comupter
<markc> MarkoSiroki: I think I had that problem on a fresh install so if you add the above line to /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update and -u dist-upgrade then you get a slightly later version of the desktop that includes kio
<guest190> hi all!
<guest190> how to create plasma widget? what to learn?
<Kubuntufan> Hello everyone
<Kubuntufan> I want to install Kubuntu 15.04 on an SM951 M2. Samsung ssd, but the drive is not found by the installer. What can be the reason for that?
<TheUnknownKnows> hi
<TheUnknownKnows> is there a way to disable th kdewallet?
<TheUnknownKnows> I went into the settings and then set it to disabled but it still comes up when wlan0 is enabled and asks for a password
<TheUnknownKnows> Looks like I'm seeing a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwallet/+bug/1443685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1443685 in kwallet (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu 15.04 beta] It is not possible disable KWalletManager" [High,Confirmed]
<TheUnknownKnows> ubottu, thanks, you are a very friendly bot!
<ubottu> TheUnknownKnows: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheUnknownKnows> I disabled Kdewallet in the GUI.  Now it will not start properly.  Anyone know how to re-enable it?
<Guest10486> hi
<Smilex> I moved all my files of an old HDDs /home files to my new HDDs /home, and ran chown. But now when I try to login after booting, it goes into a black screen and then returns to the login screen
<Smilex> nvm it works now
#kubuntu 2015-08-04
<brightness_help> i have a thinkpad t450s with an intel display. I have booted up the live usb and everything works great except for the brightness. I can control the brightness, but the number of steps is wrong. there should be about 19-20 steps of brightness control, yet in kubuntu there is only 10.
<brightness_help> this is running kubuntu 15.04. i have also tested this with ubuntu 15.04 live usb and it has the correct number of brightness steps.
<mrgab> hello there!
<mrgab> Hello
<mrgab> I have some sort of problem, I don't know if somebody culd help me a bit :)
<mrgab> I use kubuntu 14.04
<mrgab> And I have folder view on my desktop
<mrgab> When a delete a file, it doesn't disappear from my dektop
<mrgab> until I give F5
<mrgab> help please
<mrgab> :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<regedit> what's the shell command to configure display geometries, such as seen in settings > display & monitor > display configuration?
<regedit> with multi monitor that is
<lordievader> regedit: xrandr?
<regedit> lordievader: is there a command in xrandr to simply "refresh" the current config?
<lordievader> Refresh?
<regedit> or must i change something in order to invoke that
<lordievader> What do you mean with refresh?
<regedit> well the issue is sometimes something about the display(s) goes a little bit bonkers. A workaround i've found is to cause system settings to "refresh" the display configuration, by for example, changing the monitor positioning by a pixel or 2
<regedit> causes the screens to flash for a second and sorta re-configure into their new configuration
<regedit> i wanto know if there's a way i can cause that to happen from command line
<lordievader> regedit: I'd rather search for a fix than a workaround if I were you.
<regedit> well i've tried that for a while, and it's never yielded much yet, i'm happy with the workaround for now
<regedit> i just want to invoke that from a command shell, a sorta refresh.sh i can execute
<lordievader> I suppose 'xrandr --output <some output> --auto' 'refreshes' things.
<regedit> lordievader: ok thanks i'll try that
<regedit> ooh i see edgers have put out nvidia drivers 355
<lordievader> Ugh, xorg-edgers
<regedit> let's see how bad it gets, rebooting...
<yossarianuk> I don't use xorg-edgers as it can update various other packages
<yossarianuk> I just install the binary and occaionally have no desktop after xorg updates - kernel updates are ok if you use dkms
<regedit> hm, seems like installation failed...
<regedit> where's TJ-, your automagic script failed! :P
<yossarianuk> which isn't the best solution - but until ubuntu have the latest version thats the best you can do if you want the latest driver.
<yossarianuk> And if you play games you want the latest driver.
<yossarianuk> (its a personal pet hate of mine that ubuntu keep an old version of the driver with known bugs in..)
<regedit> so there's always options, like.....edgers
<regedit> i'm not sure this combo makes sense... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12000043/
<BluesKaj> xedgers drivers aren't well supported , and bleeding edge ppa apps usually fail after the next kernel update
<regedit> using TJ-'s script here http://iam.tj/projects/misc/wget_nvidia_drivers.bash
<BluesKaj> why?
<regedit> because i'm experiencing weirdnesses in my displays
<regedit> the recommended 346 has bugs, which the 352 resolved not to bad, so now i'm wondering if 355 might have more improvements
<BluesKaj> and you expect unstable drivers to solve the weirdness..
<regedit> welcome to the land of the linuxes
<regedit> it's not like (k)ubuntu is anywhere near stable unfortunately
<BluesKaj> I'm using the 340 driver , no instablity here, but my nvidia is merely an entry level type suitable for HD movies etc, not doing any gaming
<regedit> i've made a choice to try (k)ubuntu, and there's a hefty price to pay for that.. so here I am trying to live with it..
<lordievader> regedit: I rarely encounter instablility issues on my Kubuntu installs.
<regedit> it's not like my laptop's 640M is a monster either (currently bottom of the supported lines i believe)
<BluesKaj> then why edgy unstable drivers, think you're heading in the wrong direction
<regedit> all directions have their bugs
<regedit> - speking from my experience with kubuntu thus far
 * BluesKaj shrugs, the 340 works on my 8400gs without a hitch
<BluesKaj> on 15.10 wily no less
<regedit> multi display & all?
<BluesKaj> nope,panasonic plsama tv
<regedit> so there
<regedit> either way it just goes to show, you are one of the lucky winners of the "Will Linux Play Nicely With You" lottery! congrats
<BluesKaj> I'm sure the recommended driver for your gpu would work , have you tried it "?
<regedit> yup
<regedit> buggy
<BluesKaj> which driver is it ?
<regedit> known issue which fixed in 352
<regedit> 346 is the proprietary recommended
<BluesKaj> and I suppose the 352 fixes one issue but comes wqith a different one
<regedit> nouveaux - lets. not. even. go. there. period. dot.
<regedit> BluesKaj: as mentioned, welcome to the *nixes
 * BluesKaj shrugs again, not a problem for me, complain all you want, but you're the exception , not the rule
<LjL-Alps> then i am the exception too
<regedit> ^ lottery
<LjL-Alps> neither of you alone is a big enough sample, quite obviously
<BluesKaj> yeah, the exceptions end up here looking for support, but not all linux users use multi displays
<LjL-Alps> i'm not here looking for support
<regedit> oh so multi display workstations are not a very linux thing, or something now?
<BluesKaj> LjL-Alps:  how nice for you :-)
<regedit> just another reason why other OSs still win
<LjL-Alps> i'm here because i was an op in this channel for years and i was curious how things are going after KDE5, and i know pretty well that KDE has never been quite universally "stable"
<BluesKaj> most multi display worsations aren't running off a laptop
<lordievader> Mine is ;)
<lordievader> Recently downgraded from 3 screens to only 2.
<BluesKaj> I could use the old demand, define stable, but that would be almost as bad as rtfm
<regedit> victim blaming, much? :)
<BluesKaj> I'm sorry if you feel like a victim, but any suggestion made to you were summarily rejected, so it's difficult to know what you expect from this chat
<regedit> not much really at this point. I was actually suggested to try the edgers drivers here in this channel
<BluesKaj> edgers work for the time being, but eventually break
<regedit> as seems to be the case with recommended drivers
<BluesKaj> I've used them in the past, but only temporarily til the recommended drivers work properly
<BluesKaj> for my setup at least
<regedit> the lottery, you win it
<BluesKaj> dunno if the drivers are at fault in your case, sometimes the inerface/hdmi is difficult to configure. i wasn't very successful with my intel gpu on my laptop connected via hdmi to the tv
<BluesKaj> the resolution was correct but the aspect rastio was wrong , even though it was set ar 16:9
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: i;ve had an issue with wrong resolution - in the end i deleted ~/.kde ~/.local ~/.config , etc  and it fixed it.
<yossarianuk> (with kubuntu 15.04/nvidia)
<Marwi> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk:  kind of drastic don't you think ?
<Marwi> I broke my linux, I've to type in console: "sudo dhclient eth0" otherwise no acces to net. How can I repair it so I've internet.
<lordievader> Marwi: How does you /etc/network/interfaces look?
<lordievader> !paste | Marwi
<ubottu> Marwi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Marwi:  that's odd, because once run that command should have made the ethrnet connection in network-manager and the interfaces file persistent on reboots
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No it doesn, dhclient just sends out a dhcp request. Nothing more.
<lordievader> doesn't*
<BluesKaj> well lordievader I'm recalling my experience with it
<BluesKaj> after that no more dropped connections
<Marwi> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12000549/
<Marwi> thanks ubottu
<Marwi> I tell you guys what I've done.
<lordievader> Marwi: You want to remove the lines with eth0 in it and reboot.
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: sort of, it fixed the issue though.
<lordievader> That'll fix your connection.
<Marwi> The net was warking well until I've done installation of metasploit as explained at: http://www.uw-team.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10806 ....>
<Marwi> then I decided remove it
<Marwi> so I've type the oppisite comand: apt-get remove (the stuff I've install ) :-)
<Marwi> lordievader: you mean remove : "auto eth0 " ?
<lordievader> Marwi: If you are going to run metasploit you want to run it in a vm.
<lordievader> Marwi: Lines 2 and 4.
<lordievader> Or actually remove just the eth0 from line 4.
<lordievader> I.e. make it 'iface lo inet loopback'.
<Marwi> lordievader: man I though I had to add them :-) what I've done
<Marwi> however consider it done.
<lordievader> Marwi: Well you can, but the way it was configured now was wrong.
<Marwi> I'll be back.
<BluesKaj> Marwi:  unless the setup is for trying to run without NM as a static IP
<lordievader> He was running dhclient ;)
<BluesKaj> I recall running with NM with static IP with the interfaces file in similar state
<BluesKaj> without NM , that is
<BluesKaj> but now eith vpns etc NM is an asset rather than a liability:)
<lordievader> You can define an ip in there, yes.
<lordievader> NM is rather nice if you have multiple interfaces and you plan on switching between them.
<lordievader> I.e. a laptop.
<BluesKaj> or a vpn, vps et
<yossarianuk> I cannot get multiple VPN's working with nm, I have to use the cli for vpnc
<lordievader> I usually use the userspace tools for VPN.
<BluesKaj> not multiple vpns, multiple vpn servers
<yossarianuk> as soon as you start the 2nd the 1st connect drops using network manager
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Kind of sound like a routing issue.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: not sure, all I know if that I have to use the vpnc cli if I want 2 connections at same time.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Investigate ;)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk: never tried multiple vpn connections, just assumed it wasn't possibel with NM'
<BluesKaj> at least with openvpn-nm
<yossarianuk> looks like a known issue...
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=744845
<ubottu> Debian bug 744845 in network-manager "Allow simultanious VPN connections" [Wishlist,Open]
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/671024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91389 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #671024 Please add support for more than one VPN simultaneously" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
 * Marwi is back
<Marwi> unfortunately it did not help.
<lordievader> How does your /etc/network/interfaces look like now?
<Marwi> when I restarted system, "ifconfig" showed me just: lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<lordievader> Marwi: Did you uninstall network manager?
<Marwi> lordievader: I was actually thinking that this is what I needed, but I'll Copy/Paste what I see when I tried install it. just give a 5s
<joan__> is there a clean way to have an static ip through /etc/network/interfaces stuff without messing up everything in kubuntu 14.10? After setting up an static ip the ordinary way, and doing dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf, the network works fine, but then kde apps either freeze or take a long time to appear... any ideas?
<lordievader> joan__: 14.10 ain't supported anymore.
<Marwi> lordievader: I'll just install it. I think I've seen it was removed when I was removing some packages.
<lordievader> joan__: Sounds like your resolving is broken.
<lordievader> Marwi: That would explain your problems ;)
<joan__> yeah, but how can I fix them
<lordievader> joan__: How are you setting your nameservers?
<joan__> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 in /etc/network/interfaces for the eth0 interface
<lordievader> joan__: Do they appear in /etc/resolv.conf?
<joan__> yes
<lordievader> joan__: Just those you have configured or more?
<joan__> this one and the 127.0.0.1
<lordievader> Is there a dnsmasq listening on 127.0.0.1?
<joan__> 127.0.0.1 --> 127.0.1.1
<joan__> excuse me
<lordievader> Same thing, does dnsmasq listen to that address?
<joan__> auto lo    iface lo inet loopback, that's what I've got in /etc/network/interfaces, apart from the eth0 config
<joan__> how can I check this?
<joan__> the dnsmasq thing?
<lordievader> joan__: sudo netstat -tulpn|grep dnsmasq
<BluesKaj> joan__:  not sure if this istill the case but /etc/resolv.conf is now overwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base as shown here, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/174349/what-overwrites-etc-resolv-conf-on-every-boot
<joan__> tcp 0   0 127.0.1.1:53     0.0.0.0:*   LISTEN   1650/dnsmasq
<joan__> and two more udp lines without the LISTEN word
<Marwi> Hi
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It is generated from files in /etc/resolvconf
<lordievader> joan__: What do you get when you try to resolve an url with 'nslookup - 127.0.1.1'?
<lordievader> Marwi: Any progress?
<Marwi> still need to do: sudo dhclient eth0     however when do: ifconfig  I have been shown: lo and eth0 too
<lordievader> Marwi: Is network manager handeling your eth0?
<Marwi> lordievader: what I need do to check it...? I used many distros for 15years but never had to run it.
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  it's supposed to, but in the last 2yrs or so the  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base and head file became the defacto default /etc/resolv.conf file afaik
<joan__> lordievader, > 8.8.8.8  Server: 127.0.1.1    Address: 127.0.1.1#53   Non-authoritative answer: 8.8.8.8.in-addr.arpa    name = google-public-dns-a.google.com.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<lordievader> joan__: Does it take a while before you get an answer?
<joan__> no, it's immediate
<lordievader> Marwi: Go to the configuration of Network Manager.
<lordievader> joan__: The kde apps you say are freezing do they do things with the network?
<joan__> does dolphin do them? (I'm trying to set up an nfs-server to share files with another kubuntu box, that's why I'm setting static ip)
<lordievader> Dolphin might. What happens when you open kate?
<Marwi> There is no configuration of Network Manager
<lordievader> Marwi: Network Manager ain't in your system tray?
<BluesKaj> Marwi:  is NM disabled?
<joan__> lordievader, nothing, it doesn't even show, only the moving circle at the taskbar, and then nothing
<lordievader> joan__: Hmm, can you still open a terminal?
<Marwi> I have no system tray
<joan__> lordievader, yes
<joan__> btw, if I press the K left button it takes a while to show the menu
<lordievader> Marwi: You have no system tray? What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<lordievader> joan__: What do you get when you run 'kate' inside of your terminal?
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  just for your info check this file,   /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<joan__> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Marwi> 14.04 Fluxbox and xfce
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Why?
<lordievader> Marwi: Ah fluxbox... You are kind of in the wrong room ;) Anyhow is nm-applet installed?
<lordievader> joan__: That is all?
<joan__> yes
<lordievader> joan__: Does kate launch though?
<joan__> more than a minute after and nothing
<joan__> let's try again
<Marwi> lordievader: got also kde but if that supposed to be in sys tray so what name of that...? I can find it in menu anywhere in setting or system menu
<lordievader> joan__: Is pastebin installed?
<lordievader> Marwi: Running nm-applet will give you a sys trac icon, through there you can configure NM.
<joan__> lordievader, ??? where?
<lordievader> joan__: ? pastebin is a package.
<Marwi> lordievader: moment need restart everything to see it before sudo dhclient eth0
<joan__> wait a moment
<Marwi> hi
<Marwi> lordievader: I think that will tell you more: http://i57.tinypic.com/2rejyvb.jpg
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  here's why, http://imagebin.ca/v/2AzmLCw7qHL8
<lordievader> Marwi: Could you move your konsole so I can see your task bar (and specifically the systemtray).
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes? That is what I said?
<Marwi> there is eth0
<lordievader> BluesKaj: 04-17:33 < lordievader> BluesKaj: It is generated from files in /etc/resolvconf
<lordievader> Marwi: Yes, but likely nm is not running and thus not setting up the connection.
 * lordievader goes to make a pizza, is back in a bit
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  /etc/resove.conf entries are overwritten by the above file , that head file is where the settings should be entered despite the warning
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That file is simply the header file, ultimately it comes in /etc/resolv.conf, the warning is against editing /etc/resolv.conf since that file will be overwritten at boot time.
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  I used that file for 2yrs as the /etc/resolv.conf file when I was using a static IP without NM in the mix , it definitely overwrites any manual entries in /etcresolv.conf itself upon reboot
<lordievader> Sure, editing that file will work. But that is not the point I am making...
<BluesKaj> any nameservers etc have to be entered there
<lordievader> All I am saying is that /etc/resolv.conf is generated on boot from files in /etc/resolvconf.
<BluesKaj> yes and any IPs or DNS nameserver settings will show up in /etc/resolv.conf as long as they are entered in the head file first...it's a clunky arrangement, but for static IPs etc that's what's required when NM isn't being used or can't be configured in some situations
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL ...news
<joan> hi again, I had to go for a while
<Vimar> HI
<joan> lordievader, hi again. Another strange thing that happens is that I cannot restart or shutdown the computer from the K button, these options simply don't appear
<lordievader> joan: Do you have smartmontools installed?
<joan> lordievader, the guide I am using for the nfs stuff is: https://mostlylinux.wordpress.com/network/nfshowto/#questions
<joan> yes, lordievader
<joan> why?
<lordievader> joan: Could you provide me with the smart data of all disks? (sudo smartctl -a /dev/<disk>)
<joan> ok
<lordievader> joan: What a horrible guide.
<lordievader> joan: It is two steps: install nfs-kernel-server -> edit /etc/exports: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<joan> ok, thanks, I'll check that
<joan> lordievader, http://pastebin.com/84ke6EQf  system and /home on sdb
<joan> sda is for data, but everything seems ok
<lordievader> joan: The WD is fine, the Seagate though.... 9618376 raw read errors. This is likely why things are slow or simply not showing up.
<joan> lordievader, do you mean the hdd is starting to break down? anyway, don't you think the errors are too kde specific to be caused by that overall condition of the hdd?
<joan> lordievader, my other (old) computer has far worse hdd smart reports and everything works fine (kubuntu 14.04)
<lordievader> joan: The read errors are recorded by the drive itself. Usually this is one indicator of a dying disk another indicator would be reallocated sectors. However that counter is, luckily, at zero.
<joan> lordievader, I've just made this check: at the terminal, try to start kwrite, and after a while, check again  smartctl -a /dev/sdb, the number of read errors has gone up, from 9724744 to 9727288. Does it mean something?
<lordievader> joan: Yes that is a bad sign. It likely means it tries to read some data, gets an error and gives up.
<lordievader> joan: Do you have a backup of that drive?
<joan> no, but you read my mind. I've already connected the external hdd to backup
<joan> let's see if it not too late...
<lordievader> Exactly, try to make a backup if can.
<lordievader> joan: I'd image the disk with dd. (Twice preferably, one original image and one to mess with)
<joan> I only have one hdd to do the backup.
<BluesKaj> perhaps create a couple of partitions for the images
<joan> BluesKaj, I can't. Too much data (almost 2TB)
<BluesKaj> bummer
<joan> I'm only interested in the /home dir
<joan> which is the best way to back it up? cp? Or what?
<lordievader> joan: dd, since you have read errors you want to grab as much as you can. The filesystem you might be able to restore later.
<joan> btw, this is from dmesg at startup: http://pastebin.com/aQmU30q3
<BluesKaj> rsync works well, but depends how large your ~/home dir is and how much time you have
<joan> time is no problem, my /home dir is almost 2TB
<joan> lordievader, BluesKaj, and it's on a separate partition: /home --> /dev/sdb4
<BluesKaj> looks like another hdd is needed
<lordievader> joan: Compress it?
<lordievader> dd | gzip (or some other compression tool)
<joan> the idea is to copy the contents of my /home partition to the external usb hdd I've got (the same size as the dying one: 2TB)
<BluesKaj> gzip can compress by a factor of 8 according to some forums
<BluesKaj> depending on the type of data
<joan> BluesKaj, I don't need compression, just copying, perhaps rsync is what I want
<BluesKaj> joan:  I've used rsync for smaller files like 300GB  and it tooka while , 5-6 hrsso 2Tb is gonna be slwowhere as dd can probly copy much faster if I'm not mistaken , correct lordievader ?
<BluesKaj> 5-6 hrs that is
<BluesKaj> i've only copied smaller images like OS iso files using dd, so my experience with such large data files as 2TB is nonexistent
<BluesKaj> with dd one cvan set the blocksize (within limits of course), but i'm not sure what the safe bs would be. It's probly worth doing some research
<TJ-> joan: as the source drive is failing, I'd suggest using ddrescue to clone it
<BluesKaj> here come s tha cavalry ... Hi TJ-  :-)
<TJ-> joan: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<joan> thanx
<TJ-> BluesKaj: re: dd blocksize (bs/ibs/obs) ... it controls the in-memory buffering . I tend to use as much RAM as is available so that the reads/writes can be done in sustained large blocks. That reduces transfer times significantly. For large datasets I will sometimes use 1GB
<BluesKaj> TJ-:  cool thanks for the tip
<mluser> Is it just me or did the latest nvidia updates mess everything up?  I can't even recognize the nvidia-settings program anymore.
<Osirez> @mluser If your talking about the Nvidia 355 drivers, they're working fine over here
<Osirez> On Kubuntu 15.04
<mluser> Osirez: Thanks.. I'm on my laptop.. will try to figure out what the problem is later when I'm done with work.  Its probably just me then :D
<Osirez> mluser: no problem.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes, rsync is rather slow compared to cp or dd.
<DDR> I'm missing something. I'm developing a piece of software which for reasons beyond my responsibility crashes when I quit it. I launched it from konsole, is there any way to kill it without closing the tab or suspending and killing by process id?
<lordievader> DDR: Your program is killing the parent?
<DDR> No, it's just stopping. It never returns control to konsole.
<lordievader> DDR: Ah, run  it with & to run in in the background. If you want to be able to close the Konsole: nohup <program>&
<DDR> I do not want to do either of those.
<DDR> I want it to stop. It won't stop without a lot of typing.
<lordievader> Then I do not understand the problem.
<DDR> if ctrl-c normally stops a program, and returns control to me, I am looking for a keyboard shortcut that will force the program to stop, whatever it is doing, and return control to me.
<DDR> I keep having to click through popups or type in a code.
<lordievader> DDR: Ctrl - c should do that, unless your program doesn't listen to sigint.
<lordievader> Having a shortcut for SIGKILL is a bad idea.
<DDR> It's crashed by that point. It isn't listening to anything.
<DDR> (Basically, it throws up a dialog with the last scripting error. If I bungle the scripting, sometimes the error is ridiculously long and the program just... stops.)
<DDR> lordievader: How do you recommend I kill a process that crashes, occasionally, a few times a minute?
<lordievader> If a program crashes your promt should return. Sounds like your program is crashing into a zombie state.
<DDR> Yes. Perhaps a better word is "freezing".
<lordievader> Then you are going to have to look at your code as to why that is happening.
<DDR> Digging into the internals of KDE is out of the question, I'm afraid. I don't speak very good c++.
<DDR> This is not something I can fix.
<lordievader> DDR: I thought this was your own code?
<DDR> Group project.
<lordievader> Submit a bug report with whoever is responsible for the code then.
<DDR> My scripting errors cause the engine to try to display a popup dialog with an unreasonable size. The dialog appears in the window list in KDE, but does not actually have any surface area.
<DDR> On vacation in europe. :p
<DDR> I really, truly have looked at fixing this in our code, and I really truly have come up short.
<DDR> The error message is printed to the console anyway, so I'm perfectly happy to let the engine die for now.
<DDR> I know it needs a proper text-box, but I can't make it do so.
<lordievader> DDR: Does the program respond to a SIGTERM? (i.e. default kill)
<lordievader> http://abriefsummaryofeverything.blogspot.nl/2012/07/kill-9-bad-idea.html
<DDR> The window remains open, but it's an unusable solution because I have to type in both my rather long password and the rather long PID.
<lordievader> DDR: Err why? killall <nameofprogram>
<DDR> The window remains on-screen, although it doesn't update any more.
<DDR> Perhaps there are two components of the problem - stopping the program, and closing the window?
<DDR> (thanks for your help so far, lordievader, I'm sorry if I'm being difficult :( )
<lordievader> I must say the problem is still not very clear to me.
<DDR> Perhaps a screenshot would help. Let me make one up here...
<DDR> lordievader: Given <http://70.79.45.137/anura%20assert.png>, we have three windows in question. The focused one, "Frogatto & Friends", is the engine which has just thrown an assertion. The next window, "Assertion Failed", is a modal dialog that throws up the assertion. The one behind the Frogatto window is Konsole, which is running the program that made the Frogatto window.
<DDR> From the console, what is the quickest way to get rid of both the Frogatto window and the Assertion window?
<DDR> Sometimes the assertion failed window will not render on screen, it just appears in the window bar at the bottom.
<DDR> (So I can't click OK and exit the program normally.)
<lordievader> Looks like you need better error handeling ;)
<lordievader> Anyhow, I guess you want to write a script who hunts out those programs and kills them.
<DDR> I guess I could bind it to a hotkey.
<lordievader> DDR: For example.
<DDR> But that would only work for this one program. :(
<lordievader> ahoneybun: https://www.linode.com/docs/uptime/monitoring/use-vmstat-to-monitor-system-performance
<lordievader> ahoneybun: You'd want to run it like 'vmstat 1' or something.
<lordievader> The first line it gives is some strange summary, or something.
<ahoneybun> ok
<lordievader> ahoneybun: You want to pay special attention to the 'b', 'swap' and 'wa' columns.
<ahoneybun> 80-86 in the wa
<ahoneybun> wooooo
<ahoneybun> atop is shooting something weird
<ahoneybun> my disk is very busy
<lordievader> ahoneybun: There you go ;)
<ahoneybun> 90% and above
<lordievader> 80% wait is bad...
<ahoneybun> hit 102
<lordievader> You want to keep that below 20.
<ahoneybun> now 13%
<ahoneybun> so my disk is going bad
<lordievader> How many blocked processes (b)?
<ahoneybun> in wmstat?
<lordievader> Yes.
<ahoneybun> 0-2
<lordievader> Okay, not too bad. Is smartmontools installed?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> seems like disk is going to die then no?
<lordievader> Okay install it and supply me with the output of 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/<disk>' of every disk in the system.
<ahoneybun> some errors with the mirrors
<lordievader> ?
<ahoneybun> trying to update the list
<ahoneybun> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/p5azrmva7
<ahoneybun> you think building Android has anything to do with this?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Your ssd looks fine, the Seagate however, it shows some errors here and there. That is likely the reason for the slowdowns.
<ahoneybun> the ssd has mostly nothing
<ahoneybun> 24gb is not much
<lordievader> The second Seagate I see today with errors.
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of reinstalling but if it has errors then it is hardware
<lordievader> Your system is on the ssd I guess?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/pc5aswox9
<lordievader> Hmm, well if the slowdowns are really bothering you, or the error rates go up in smart I'd replace the disk and use this one for non-crucial storage.
<ahoneybun> they are bothering me a lot
<lordievader> How large is your install?
<lordievader> I.e. how much of sdb1 is in use.
<ahoneybun> the home is 877gbs
<ahoneybun> not sure how much is used
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Could you pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/pleg4bmiy
<ahoneybun> 130GB
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Oh, you are using a mere 7G of the 46 G, I'd  move it to the ssd ;)
<ahoneybun> I did that once
<ahoneybun> then I filed it
<ahoneybun> fillled
<ahoneybun> somehow
<ahoneybun> idk
<ahoneybun> but is it a hardware issue or software?
<ahoneybun> if hardware then I would just get a new hdd and reinstall
<lordievader> I'd bet on hardware. Keep a look at the smart values and see if they increase.
<lordievader> No need to reinstall, just dd.
<ahoneybun> I dont know about using that for anything other then USB
<lordievader> Or better, start using lvm then you can move things around... live ;)
<ahoneybun> 98%
<ahoneybun> way over me
<lordievader> Just last week I bought an ssd myself and since I use lvm I could just move my rootfs over to it while I was using the system :D
<ahoneybun> I know nothing about that
<lordievader> One can allways learn ;)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: moved from lvm to buterfs
<ahoneybun> I think
<lordievader> Anyhow I am going to bed, have a great day ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> darn HDD
<ahoneybun> no point in reinstalling if it will just fail
<ahoneybun> was looking at system76 anyway lol
<ussher_> having some monitor issues.  After a kernel update my nvidia stuff stopped working so i purged nvidia-* and went back to "Display Configuration".  All monitors are there and look correct, but two of them just show scrambled white and colored lines. any ideas on how to get those monitors to work?
<TJ-> ussher_: sounds like bad modelines. check for problems in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" and use tools like "xrandr" to list and manipulate current settings
<ussher_> cheers TJ, how would I do the manipulating.  I can change the resolution from the "Display Configuration" screen and the monitors look like they want to work, but somethings not lining up.
<TJ-> ussher_: "xrandr" will report the current mode selections; maybe the wrong frequencies are selected, or the log may reveal that the monitor EDID is corrupt/incorrect
<ussher_> it (NOVEAU) seams to be getting the cards confused.  If i fiddle with it the second cards monitors are ending up with the first cards monitors resolutions.  might have to try a re-install of the nvida drivers.
<ussher_> cant see any 'error' or 'corrupt' in the xorg logs.  thanks for that though.
<TJ-> That's weird, I've never seen that happen. the "xrandr" tool lets you explore and change settings per-output, so you can see if its a GUI problem or more widespread
<ussher_> i've only got 1 monitor that is capable of 1680x1050 but "display config" is showing that monitors resolutions on 2 of the displays.
<TJ-> My laptop has 6 monitors over 3 GPUs with nvidia, and I've never seen anything like that happen.
<ussher_> by xrandr your meaning the GUI or the command line output?
<TJ-> ussher_: is the output set to 'clone' ... that would explain that
<TJ-> ussher_: "xrandr" is a command line tool
<ussher_> thats where im at.
<ussher_> thanks.
<ussher_> from the movement on the blurred screen it seams like its cloned
<TJ-> clone will want to output the same modeline to the cloned output
<ussher_> but from the positions in "display config" it should be below.
<ussher_> i'll read the man page for xrandr.
#kubuntu 2015-08-05
<Smilex> I tried the lowlatency kernel, but it didn't solve my issues, now I want to revert. How do I do that?
<TJ-> Smilex: what issues were you trying to solve?
<Smilex> TJ-: "Monitoring" I think it's called. Tried to play with some plugins, without latency
<TJ-> Smilex: the -lowlatency or -generic kernels can be installed alongside each other, and grub will list them in the boot menu. Removing the -lowlatency package(s) is sufficient
<TJ-> Smilex: is that audio related?
<Smilex> TJ-: Thanks and yes
<TJ-> Smilex: Of course, if you're removing -lowlatency kernel packages make sure the system has the -generic packages installed first... if the system suffers a power-failure with no kernel packages installed it will be 'difficult'
<ussher_> Thanks TJ, I've got the monitors working again.  I think when the update happened it updated the nvidia drivers to the newest version which was not compatible with the older of the 2 cards.  I couldn't get NOVEAU working, so reverted the nvidia drivers and im good again.  Thanks for your help.
<TJ-> ussher_: That's a pain! My laptop  has to use the legacy 340.76 driver because the internal, and external, GPUs are no longer supported in the 'current' releases
<ussher_> my older card needs the 304 drivers.  For me the pain point is that twinview went away somewhere so each screen needs its own x server, before I only needed 2 x servers, now 4 so its a bit slow at times.
<ussher_> but they all work, so hey.
<TJ-> I work over 4 X screens with KDE.
<ussher_> you dont have any issues with stickyness when moving windows around or stickeyness when scrolling long pages?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<DarkShadow> Hi I am installing Kubuntu 15.04 and I want to make sure i get the catalyst control panel and driver installed. The driver manager is asking which driver to use.  Is there a preferred choice? Should I also click on the "using Processor microcode firmware" radio button? Thanks.
<DarkShadow> My video card is a Radeon HD5770
<lordievader> DarkShadow: The radeon driver doesn't cut it for you? And yes I would check the CPU microcode checkbox.
<DarkShadow> lordievader: I have Kubuntu installed and am doing my first update. When I did driver manager came up asking which driver to use 'fglrx' or xorg-video-ati.. which of those should I use? I feel like I might want 'fglrx-update'.
<DarkShadow> 'xserver-xorg-video-ati' is being recommened.
<lordievader> That is the closed source one, the xorg-video-ati should already be installed.
<lordievader> DarkShadow: Could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<lordievader> !paste | DarkShadow
<ubottu> DarkShadow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DarkShadow> will do.. may take a few.
<DarkShadow> By the way. Done with Windows and now live in Linux. Win10 privacy issues ended it for me.
<anabain> which is the best gui tool for hardware monitoring?
<soee> not usre, but in Plasma there are plasmoids to monitor cpus, hdd, ram etc.
<DarkShadow> aka - widgets
<anabain> ok, I'll check, thanks
<lordievader> anabain: Check out ksysguard.
<anabain> TJ, lordievader, do you remember yesterday, about the "failing" drive (I changed my nick) ? I'm not sure it's failing. Seagates tend to report SMART Raw_Read_Error_Rate, but as long as they don't outnumber Hardware_ECC_Recovered things are ok.
<lordievader> Still wouldn't trust it...
<TJ-> anabain: Something certainly seemed incorrect on that system. If the drive isn't failing then there's a controller or firmware/BIOS issue
<anabain> And another thing: these figures have gone down!!!
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> What sorcery is this?
<TJ-> anabain: If it's a seagate drive did you use their drive test program. That's the authoritative guide to drive health (their public SMART values may not tell the entire story, nor be in line with SMART expectations)
<anabain> TJ-, could it be the controller? Last week I lost another identical hdd on this system... I was able to do the backup, fortunately
<anabain> No, I haven't tried SeaTools on those drives...
<DarkShadow> lordievader: The driver-manager was asking to use the proprietary video driver. I did and is working. Love Kubuntu + plasma 5 :D
<lordievader> DarkShadow: Good to hear :D
<anabain> TJ-, did you have a look at this yesterday? From dmesg: pastebin.com/aQmU30q3
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<anabain> hi, BluesKaj
<TJ-> anabain: Is the controller interface in firmware set to AHCI mode?
<BluesKaj> hi anabain
<DarkShadow> Do I need dependencies to run 32 bit executables? With Kubuntu?
<lordievader> DarkShadow: You should be able to run them just fine.
<DarkShadow> K Thanks! :)
<anabain> TJ-, I don't know. Is there any way to know without rebooting? Right now the backup is ongoing...
 * DarkShadow in love with Kubuntu :)
<TJ-> anabain: Yes: "grep -i ahci /var/log/dmesg"
<TJ-> DarkShadow: Usually it'll need multi-arch libraries enabling. Check with "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" - you will need to see "i386" to have 32-bit package support
<anabain> TJ-, it seems yes:  pastebin.com/ueHN70m2
<DarkShadow> TG: Will do. I am developing an MMO and my game did not run and is 32 bit. So I have installed those libs before.
<BluesKaj> interesting how a lot of software/games are still 32 bit. It must be costly to convert them to 64
<DarkShadow> more like dev tools catching up in my case
<anabain> TJ-, anything to worry about?
<BluesKaj> Wife plays LOTRO  a relatively new game, but iwas dev'd in 32 bit
<TJ-> anabain: nothing obvious... but you said yesterday that system has had issues for a while, but you didn't say what kind of issues. But if it has a history then my first aim would be to identify what those are caused by and how to fix or woraround them
<DarkShadow> TJ: If you have a link on installing multi-arch libs on Kubuntu 15.04 let me know ;)
<anabain> TJ-, the whole story: I upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04. Everything seemed fine, but in one reboot I had problems: first failing drive. I backed up and disconnected the hdd, but kept having issues. I found that if I didn't delete the fstab entry for this hdd the system would keep complaining. OK, I deleted that. Another reboot and everything seemed ok... until I started having problems: black screen with the cursor after logging in.
<anabain> TJ-, It could be a video driver issue, but I don't use nvidia (using radeon). Finally, I decided to downgrade to 14.10. I installed 14.04 and upgraded. Everything fine, until I tried to change to static ip via modifying /etc/network/interfaces in order to set up some nfs shared dirs between my box and my wife's
<prillian5> yesterday I still had an Icon in dolphin (left side) for network, now it's gone.
<prillian5> How can I got it back?
<prillian5> It was the section where i could add ftp-connections, webdav ...
<anabain> TJ-, Then, kde apps started to fail: dolphin freezes when you click on some dir/file icon, kwrite/kate don't do anything, not even when launched from a terminal.. I thought it was something related to routing and resolving the localhost, but then came the failing hdd hypothesis... until now
<BluesKaj> anabain:  most routers allow reserved IP settings (static) for various devices on a LAN and following this tutorial is probly the best one for your situation. I've used it very successfully in the past.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<kalib> Hello guys. I´m running a new kubuntu 15.04 machine.. and I´m asking myself.. how can I install flash? I mean, I did install the flashplugin-installer, but then it only works on firefox. Not on chromium. So I tried google. Some sits tells me to install the pepper package, so it will works for chromium, but I saw another page from ubuntu docs telling me that this package is not used anymore, and that I
<kalib> should install adobe-flashplugin. So I did it.. removed the flashplugin-installer, and installed this adobe-flashplugin.. firefox works, but chromium not. Any tip?
<BluesKaj> kalib:  install google-chrome instead of chromium , it contains it's own embedded flash which works fine
<kalib> BluesKaj: thanks for your answer, but that´s not a solution. :/
<kalib> I want to use chromium, always used it.
<BluesKaj> kalib:  you won't be able to tell the difference and all your bookmarks and settings etc from chromium will be autotransferred
<kalib> for real? didn´t know it..
<BluesKaj> yup
<kalib> so.. just aptitude install google-chrome?
<kalib> without removing chromium?
<BluesKaj> you try them side by side
<kalib> ok
<kalib> BluesKaj: not on reps, right?!
<kalib> aptitude didn´t find it
<BluesKaj> you have download the deb file from the chrome site
<kalib> let me add the ppa..
<kalib> download the deb? I was thinking about add the ppa from google..
<kalib> so I can receive updates, etc..
<kalib> wouldn´t be better?
<BluesKaj> no need for a ppa , it's deb file it will update with the rest of your packages
<kalib> ok
<ahoneybun> I use chromium just fine
<kalib> ahoneybun: chromium doesn´t run netflix..
<ahoneybun> right
<kalib> BluesKaj: I´ll download it.. thanks.
<ahoneybun> I know firefox won't
 * ahoneybun has a PS3 for that
<kalib> yep
<BluesKaj> ran netflix on chrome once , using my daughter's pw ..netflix isn't worth it for me , i found one movie out of a hundred that I might watch
<kalib> BluesKaj: didn´t work as you said.. installed, and I´m running it right now.. but it didn´t bring my theme, bookmarks, etc..
<kalib> I´ll try to copy the content of my .cconfig/chromium/* to my .config/chrome..
<BluesKaj> kaj it takes about a minute after you sign in
<kalib> ops... .config/google-chrome/
<BluesKaj> kalib: ^
<kalib> sigin?
<kalib> didn´t use to sig-in on chromium..
<kalib> I have this configs local...
<BluesKaj> kalib:  no gmail accty ?
<BluesKaj> acct
<kalib> yes, I have..  but that´s not what I´m saying..
<kalib> anyway.. let me try it.
<BluesKaj> well if you have a gmail acct then a sign in should show up in chrome
<kalib> this is a new installation.. I backed up all my files before re-installing it.. and backed-up .config/chromium/*
<kalib> after installing it, I just restored those files.. and there was chromium as it was before..themes, bookmarks, etc..
<ahoneybun> your google account syncs everything
<kalib> let me try... because I have more than one google account..
<kalib> I mean, one gmail and one on my domain (that uses google apps)
<BluesKaj> kalib:  check ~/.config/google-chrome/
<kalib> ok.. what for?
<BluesKaj> to make sure
<kalib> tried my first account.. on my domain.. nothing happened..
<kalib> let me try to login to @gmail account
<kalib> again, nothing happened..
<kalib> as I said, I never used to login on my browser..
<kalib> that´s why always liked chromium instead of chrome..
<kalib> well, I think I´ll just manual import my bookmarks from chromium
<kalib> and that´s it..
<BluesKaj> it should still sync your settings , unless chromium needs to be removed
<kalib> BluesKaj: yeah... anyway.. exported and imported.. now I have my bookmarks.
<kalib> thanks ;]
<BluesKaj> kalib:  netflix should work and flash sites should as wel , but don't rely on youtube to test flash since most of the content runs in HTML5
<kalib> BluesKaj: yes, got it.. already tested on adobe site. :p
<kalib> everything working.. thanks
<BluesKaj> ok good
<Guest36421> Hello.I think i shot my system. KDE wont boot anymore, and i need to restart lightdm manually at boot. Moreover my audio wont work anymore
<Guest36421> Can someone help me fix this?
<Guest36421> i reinstalled lightdm. KDE booting screen will stp and darken at thrid symbol if it helps. in log i found something suspicious about ibux
<Guest36421> ibus
<Guest36421> but cant work with it - too noob
<Guest36421> it may be a driver issue too, for i find : XvScreenInit: screen devPrivates ptr non-NULL before init
<BluesKaj> Guest36421:  which kubuntu version            /
<anubis_> Im using kubuntu 14.04
<anubis_> shot my kde or soundor graphics driver, im not sure about it yet
<anubis_> suspicious logs in /var/log/lightdm
<anubis_> but im too stupid to fix it
<regedit_> does this channel hava alog?
<regedit_> *a log
<lordievader> regedit_: Yes.
<lordievader> regedit_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<regedit_> lordievader: cool! thanks
<anabain> BluesKaj, for the nfs part, the doc you said is fine (SettingUpnfshowto), but that's the second half of the story. The first one: how do I set up a static IP *without* breaking networking in kubuntu, preferably via /etc/network/interfaces ?
<BluesKaj> anabain: afaik you don't need to use static IP for NFS, i don't recall seeing that requirement in the tutorial, once your router assigns IPs to devices on a LAN  they won't change unless you do so manually
<audreeliss> Why disappear after a few minutes wifi connection? On Xubuntu and Lubuntu will not happen. How to solve it?
<lordievader> It is very usefull to use a static ip for an nfs host. That way you can throw the mounts in fstab.
<anabain> BluesKaj, right, then let's forget the nfs stuff: how do I set up a static IP *without* breaking networking in kubuntu (I mean network managers, and the like)
<lordievader> anabain: The problem yesterday was that NM wasn't running, right?
<anabain> NM? excuse me
<lordievader> Network manager.
<anabain> lordievader, the problem was that after a fresh install-upgrade of 14.04 to 14.10 and setting the static ip via /etc/network/interfaces, kde apps stopped working: kwrite or kate didn't show up, nothing appeared if launched from the terminal, the K button takes about 20 seconds to pop its menu, dolphin freezes when you click some icon...
<lordievader> Ah, were you the other one with the Seagate?
<anabain> yeah, I changed my nick
<anabain> then came the failing hdd hypothesis
<lordievader> Ah, right. Did you change anything about your disk(s)?
<anabain> right now I'm finishing the  backup (~20 hours), so I haven't touched anything so far
<anabain> everything seems fine, rsync has not reported any problems
<anabain> the funny thing about the hdd is that Seagates report Raw_Read_Error_Rate and Hardware_ECC_Recovered, and as long as both figures are the same, there's no problem. More diversion: these figures seem to go down or reset or something like that! Today I'm getting lower numbers than yesterday.
<lordievader> Strange stuff.
<anabain> lordievader, reallocated sectors and current pending sectors are to 0
<lordievader> I know, but still. I do not trust drives with read errors. Especially when things simply do not show up.
<lordievader> anabain: Does vmstat 1'
<anabain> lordievader, TJ- suggested using Seagate Tools, which I'll do when I just finish backing up.
<lordievader> anabain: Does 'vmstat 1' show a high io wait time (don't do that now, you'll just see rsync)
<anabain> lordievader, ok, then I wait until rsync finishes and to check 'vmstat 1' ?
<thisperson> In Ubuntu Unity you press Shift + Alt + Ctrl and arrow key to move the active window to another desktop. How do you set that up in Kubuntu?
<thisperson> I setup a lot of things, but haven't found that one yet
<krise> Problem, I started my laptop this morning, it asks password on log in screen, after i insert password, it starts loading and returns to log in screen.My system is set up so it dont ask the password at start up
<krise> what might be the problem
<krise> password anyway is right
<BluesKaj> krise:  try using the recovery kernel in grub, then choose networking, then repair broken packages in the dialog
<krise> how can i do that BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hold the shift key down right after the post screen when booting, grub should appear, then do the above
<krise> ok , im in gnu grub screen
<BluesKaj> choose the next kernel below the default it shoulr show a couple of others after clicking on it, then choose the recovery kernel
<krise> Sorry BluesKaj im little confused. .First line on this screen is Minimal BASH like line editing is supported.For the first word.TAB lists possible command comletions,Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.And then next line is grub>
<BluesKaj> sorry I didn't mean /etc/default/grub , I meantn the grub bootloader itself
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu Podcast Episode 3 has started. Join us here: http://youtu.be/uG40fJzlJiM
<krise> holding down shift wont do anything
<lost_and_afraid> Hi, I just upgraded Kubuntu 14.04 to 15.04 and mostly like it a lot but I don't seem to be able to resize my kicker / kickoff menu. Is this because I did an upgrade and have a strange setting?
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu Podcast Episode 3 has started. Join us here: http://youtu.be/uG40fJzlJiM
<BluesKaj> krise:  sorry , guess I've forgotten howw to prevent grub from autobooting into the login page, but you could do ctl+alt+F1-F6 and login to the VT/TTY then update and upgrade, which might fix your problem, then startx or reboot
<BluesKaj> krise:  are ou pressing the shift key immediately after the BIOS//Post page?
<krise> yes
<BluesKaj> don't wait even one second
<BluesKaj> you have to hold it down
<krise> yes i did
<BluesKaj> well the try the alternative I suggested with ctl+alt+F1 to F6
<krise> ok, now im on screen where is ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu, system setup
<BluesKaj> choose advanced options
<Vidiot-X> Howdy. I am looking to install the Radeon 'catalyst' drivers for Kubuntu. I would like to have access to the catalyst control center. Does anyone have a link/guide on how to install ATI catalyst drivers fro ATI? Thanks.
<krise> now here is list ubuntu with linux 3.19.0-15 to 25
<Vidiot-X> By the way Windows user since 3.1. Done with Windows and Windows 1o EULA (privacy). :D
<krise> 15, 16, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25
<BluesKaj> krise:  choose the kernel that calls itself recovery
<krise> all of thems have this option
<BluesKaj> Vidiot-X:  look for fglrx in the package-manager
<BluesKaj> then choose the 25 recovery, krise
<krise> now im in rwcovery menu
<Vidiot-X> BluesKaj: Already have them installed 'fglrx' . I did the fglrx-update.. but no 'ATI' control center/panel (were would it be in Kubuntu).
<krise> resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root, system summary
<BluesKaj> Vidiot-X:  fglrx-amdcccle
<BluesKaj> krise:  dpkg
<dougl> Vidiot-X, did you check settings? lemme check where my nvidia crap hides.
<BluesKaj> dougl:  he's using ati/amd
<dougl> just thot it may be in the same place
<Vidiot-X> BluesKaj: would I do ' fglrx-amdcccle' through console?
<BluesKaj> Vidiot-X:  I think so
<krise> installed some packeges, resume to normal boot ?
<dougl> lol
<BluesKaj> krise: yes
<Vidiot-X> BlueKaj: I'll look up 'fglrx-amdcccle' and see whats up. Thanks.
<dougl> BluesKaj, don't forget those errands you mentioned - lol
<krise> now i have blank screen
<krise> some error poped up, Executable: plasmashell PID: 1736 Signal: Aborted (6)
<BluesKaj> krise which graphics gpu?
<whiteda> Please advise - I am running kubuntu 14.04.3 on an HP Pavilion laptop - after the last update it starts up in command line no graphics - I think there were nvidia updates that may be the problem.  do I have to remove nvidia?  or is there configuration that needs to be updated for nvidia?
<BluesKaj> whiteda:  run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after the normal update and upgrade
<whiteda> has 14.04 LTS been replaced?
<soee_> woth reading guys: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2015-August/000088.html
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade just upgrades kernel packages/modules  not the OS
<whiteda> thanks I will try it
<Vidiot-X> soee_: AMD  here :)
<Vidiot-X> AMD and Kubuntu 15.04 running very nice here BTW.
<whiteda> BluesKaj: ran update, ugrade, then dist-upgrade and rebooted - still nothing but command line
<whiteda> I am tempted to back up my important files and then reinstall kkubuntu
<anabain> What is the right way to rebuild kde stuff for a user? (I mean, what should I remove, keep, etc., to get fresh kde settings for one existing user)
<bprompt> anabain:   w0t?
<bprompt> anabain:    all kde settings are at ~/.kde  if that's what you mean
<anabain> yes, but everywhere you are told no to remove this dir
<lordievader> With kde5 they are in ~/.config/kde (and a couple other folders in ~/.config), usually a good idea to rename rather than delete.
<anabain> ok, thanks
<Vidiot-X> Coming from Window 7 and leaving Windows forever my experience with Kubuntu has been awesome. Well done!
<ahoneybun> thanks Vidiot-X :)
#kubuntu 2015-08-06
<jujujsp> Hello every body
<jujujsp> I have trouble to install kubuntu 15.04 on my machine, somebody to help me?
<jujujsp> I have problem when trying to install kubuntu, is there any body to help me?
<jujujsp> Anybody now how to disable RAID automatic detection on installation?
<Vidiot_X> Is it possible to stop indexing in 15.04? Referring to 'baloo_file' . This is just used for search right?
<Linux-Uzer> Help!
<lary> need help as i tried to install 15.04 in v box and it asks for password foe either plasma or failksafe
<lary> anyone out there
<nk138> i just uninstall mysql from kubuntu,now no icons on the screen after login
<jimtendo> lary: Try not entering a password at all.
<jimtendo> lary: Kubuntu's default password is blank, IIRC.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<srxavi> Good morning!
<lordievader> Hey srxavi
<jimtendo> Hi guys, I've had my computer hardware crash (as in, it 'looks' like it powers off - monitor off, hard drives stop, etc, but power supply still on) twice while trying to open a file in KWrite. Assuming this isn't a hardware error (but it very well might be), does that inidicate that there might be a SEVERE vulnerability bug somewhere?
<lordievader> jimtendo: Take a look at your system temps, it might just be overheating.
<yossarianuk> Anyone having odd graphical issues with intel based GPU's see -> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2015-August/000088.html
<yossarianuk> its fixed my work machine
<yossarianuk> I used to have to do a 'kwin_x11 --replace &'  several times a day or the graphics were messed up.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Haven't seen anything strange here, perhaps it affects only newer stuff?
<yossarianuk> (nvidia all is fine though)
<srxavi> IIRC the bug is in the intel driver stack
<yossarianuk> yes,- changing to UXA fixes all issues as far as I can see
<yossarianuk> the bug was pretty bug - i,.e totally unusable display - almost like watching a broken VHS (for those old enough to remember them..)
<yossarianuk> *bad*
<yossarianuk> windows would stop updating - i.e you type in konsole and not see any text (until you did a kwin_x11...)
<yossarianuk> machine's not amazingly new - 'Ivybridge Desktop '
<lordievader> I'm rocking an old C2D in my test box.
<Neo9> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31851950/does-deb-package-accepts-commandline-arguments
<lordievader> Neo9: A deb package is more of a container to install files than a script executor. (Sure there are the pre and post install scripts)
<lordievader> !PM | Neo9
<ubottu> Neo9: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordievader> Neo9: You don't, it seems to me like you do not understand the idea of a deb package.
<Neo9> lordievader: Sorry, for that. sure.
<lordievader> Or are trying to do things with it for which it ain't designed.
<Neo9> So, how to pass the commandline arguments to a .deb package? Can you Please give me example How it is possible with pre scripts. OR provide some reference links. Thanks in advance
<lordievader> What is it exactly that you are trying to accomplish?
<Neo9> lordievader: okay. i am trying to create a deb package for auto install& deploy a software.  where my software need's installation script at first time of installing it. And configuration at each time of reboot the system. So,  ex: abcd.deb --configure
<lordievader> Neo9: Ah, that is what the pre and post install scripts are for. For the at each boot thing, write an upstart/systemd script.
<Neo9> lordievader: the package download's some necessary files from a CDN. their are two options i need to provide to the client  1.install stable version  2.install updated version.  Any clue?
<lordievader> Neo9: Create two packages.
<Neo9> lordievader: The package is going to put in a Blueprint Library of a DataCentre. where user can get auto deployment of server with package by a single click. So,
<lordievader> So?
<Neo9> lordievader: we need to provide an option to the provider while deploying it.
<lordievader> You do that by supplying two packages, one stable, one updated.
<lordievader> They can choose which to install.
<Neo9> lordievader: since installing of a package is called from a script (single Bluprint installation click provided in the Service Provider DashBoard), user don't have a chance to choose a package to be installed.
<lordievader> Ask the user from within the script?
<Neo9> lordievader: How about if user installed stable package then ask how to update it to latest version.
<lordievader> I.e. install updates package?
<Neo9> lordievader: can you please provide a reference link..
<Neo9> lordievader: about what exactly you are talking about?
<Neo9> lordievader: provide me a link what exactly you are talking about.
<Neo9> lordievader: i think that is more helpful me.
<lordievader> Neo9: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html
<Neo9> lordievader: Thanks.
<kbroulik> will 15.04 get plasma 5.4 backproted?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<khalidZidjali> Hiii there
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> kbroulik: Wily doesn't even have 5.4 yet.
<kbroulik> probably because it's not out yet but I'm wondering :)
<lordievader> kbroulik: Ask around in #kubuntu-devel, I'd say.
<Finetundra> morning guys, I woke up today to my wifi card on my laptop with kubuntu 14.04 installed not being detected. What do I do?
<BluesKaj> Finetundra:  new install or upgrade ?
<Finetundra> BluesKaj: It's an install I've had for around 6 months or so
<Finetundra> maybe longer
<BluesKaj> have done any update/upgrades lately, Finetundra? And if so which wifi chip are we dealing with.
<yossarianuk> Finetundra: this happened to me once - turned out I had knocked the physical button on the laptop with enables/disabled wireless card (double check..)
<BluesKaj> which physical button yossarianuk?, lenovo laptop here , don't see one
<prillian5> is zeitgeist on kubuntu 15.04 used?
<prillian5> I have messages like: org.gnome.zeitgeist.SimpleIndexer[2215]: ** (zeitgeist-fts:3044): WARNING **: Unable to get info on application://zeitgeist-datahub.desktop
<prillian5> in syslog
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: lenovo here too - t530i
<yossarianuk> for me its a little switch on the left of the laptop
<yossarianuk> if I slide it it disables wlan
<prillian5> Normaly kde use strigi or nepomuk ??!!
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: Also - FN + F5 does it
<yossarianuk> however if the switch is slided to disabled then fn+f% does nothing
<yossarianuk> what model do you have ?
<prillian5> can I remove zeitgeist or don't?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk:  lenovo g500 here, no switch
<BluesKaj> prillian5: just a sec, checking
<prillian5> BluesKaj: thank you
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: check this - > https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/ht072689
<yossarianuk> my switch looks like the one there
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: one clue is - is the wireless light on ?
<BluesKaj> prillian5:  zeitgeist is a metapackage , it can be safely removed
<prillian5> BluesKaj: Thank you. But is it installed by default for KDe?
<BluesKaj> prillian5:  not that I know of , it's not installed on 15.04
<prillian5> ok
<prillian5> Thank you
<Vidiot-X> A few bugs here and there but recovery is good and a lot of them are on exit of an application (not effecting use). Where should I report bugs/issues?
<lordievader> Vidiot-X: I supose they are with the actual software: http://bugs.kde.org
<Vidiot-X> lordievader: Thanks. I am a developer and would like to help out reporting/documenting them. ;)
<lordievader> Vidiot-X: Ask around in #kubuntu-devel or #kde-devel ;)
<Vidiot-X> lordievader: Awesome. :)
<IronMag> getting ip configuration was unavailable message
<IronMag> when trying to connect to network
<IronMag> in VMWARE
<IronMag> How do I go about fixing this
<IronMag> I have alr
<IronMag> *already enabled VMWARE in firewall
<IronMag> but then I got the said message
<finetundra> BluesKaj: Sorry I disappeared, my internet shat itself
<finetundra> BluesKaj: at any rate, the card is a intel centrino wireless-n 1030
<finetundra> and I have recently updated
<finetundra> but I didn't see anything that mentioned wifi ro wireless
<finetundra> *or
<murthy> இது ஒரு சோதனை
<murthy> any one able to see the above text?
<Pici> yes.
<murthy> as a letters or boxes?
<murthy> Pici: you can see the distinct letters right?
<Pici> murthy: yes
<murthy> Pici: ok thanks
<Pici> murthy: http://i.imgur.com/YX1RFFt.png
<murthy> Pici: thanks a lot, seems the last letter is missing?
<Pici> murthy: I have no idea what sort of script I'm looking at there, so maybe?
<murthy> Pici: tamil
<murthy> Pici: "னை" that letter is displayed partially at the end?
<Pici> murthy: if that is supposed to be at the end, I can't see it.
<murthy> Pici: how about this "பூனை"
<murthy> Pici: how many symbols do you see?
<Pici> murthy: it looks like it might be writing on-top of itself.  I wonder if it is because I'm using a monospace font.
<murthy> Pici: oh
<murthy> Pici: can you select the word, copy paste here?
<Pici> "பூனை"
<murthy> Pici: ya you must be right, I can see the complete word
<BluesKaj> finetundra:  do you have the iwlwifi driver installed? To find your wifi network, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<murthy> Pici: thanks
<Pici> np
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<IronMag> Hi can anyone help me?
<bprompt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<murthy> IronMag: is it about the vmware?
<IronMag> yes
<IronMag> murthy:yes
<murthy> IronMag: whats the host os?
<IronMag> murthy:Windows
<murthy> IronMag: ok
<IronMag> murthy:I have set the connection as NAT
<IronMag> murthy:but I am getting "IP Configuration was unavailable"
<IronMag> murthy: When I try to connect to eth0
<murthy> IronMag: you have installed kubuntu 15.04?
<IronMag> murthy: yes
<murthy> IronMag: what does the command "ifconfig" says
<IronMag> murthy: I can't copy it here
<murthy> IronMag: its ok,  can you see the ip address?
<murthy> brb
<IronMag> murthy: Only loopback
<murthy> IronMag: can you see the vmware's network adapter in the output of "lshw" command?
<IronMag> murthy: Yes
<IronMag> murthy: I see PCI Express Root Port
<murthy> IronMag: no the network adapter ?
<IronMag> murthy: Nope
<murthy> IronMag: whats the network device shown in the vmware network configuration?
<IronMag> murthy: 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller(Copper)
<IronMag> murthy: vendor: Intel
<murthy> IronMag: whats your vmware version?
<explorer> hi
<IronMag> murthy: 7.1.0
<explorer> Unable to get kubuntu 15.04 working in full screen mode tried vmware and virtual box both no success so far vmware tool and virtualbox guest addition installed respectively
<explorer> can anyone comfirm this problem with distro
<explorer> Host machine is windows 10
<explorer> Unable to get kubuntu 15.04 working in full screen mode tried vmware and virtual box both no success so far vmware tool and virtualbox guest addition installed respectively.Host is windows 10
<explorer> any reply will be appreciated guyz... anyone ?
<mparillo> explorer: For vmware, I apt update && apt install open-vm-tools-desktop -y
<mparillo> Then reboot
<explorer> mrparillo: Thanks for reply done that sir
<mparillo> I have not used the proprietary VM Tools since 14.04
<explorer> whenever switched to full screen whole screen isnt rendered
<murthy> IronMag: can you see the network device in the output of "lspci" command?
<explorer> initial screen is usable and rest of it isnt even accessible :)
<explorer> what i found strange is facing same problem with vmware and virtual box
<mparillo> You mean the wallpaper? For example, I can maximize programs, but not the wallpaper. See my bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342978
<ubottu> KDE bug 342978 in Desktop Containment "Wallpaper and Hamburger do not scale to entire Virtual Display" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<explorer> vm tools and virtualbox installed on both the setups respectively
<mparillo> Then sorry, all I can say is that it works for me (except for the wallpaper / hamburger). I am no develope.r
<explorer> mrprillo well i can not use rest of screen area ie cant even right click on newly extended area
<mparillo> OK, so it is not my bug
<mparillo> Yours is more severe
<mparillo> Assuming you are a pretty vanilla install, I recommend you open a KDE bug
<explorer> yup :) have to install on hardware as virtualisation isnt working
<explorer> mparillo: thanks for reply mate obliged
<mparillo> Sorry I was no help
<mparillo> Also sorry to say if it works on real HW, and not on a VM, you may get little love for your bug.
<mparillo> In my experiance, anyway
<IronMag> Murthy Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<IronMag> Murthy: Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<chencho9000_> when will be vulkan released?
<murthy> IronMag: can you change this network adapter type to something else in vmware?
<explorer> IronMag: sorry to jump in between .... if u r working on virtual machine turn off machine goto settings > and select bridged connection this iwll surely solve the connection issue.
<explorer> see ya guyz have a good day
<IronMag> Murthy: explorer's suggestion solved it.Thank you so much for the help!!
<murthy> IronMag: yw
<IronMag> Murthy: How do I quit?
<murthy> IronMag: from where?
<IronMag> murthy: explorer has quit (Quit: Konversation terminated!)
<IronMag> *
<murthy> IronMag: just close the konversation window
<IronMag> Murthy:  oh ok.Still new to this.Thank you!
<murthy> sure
<murthy> bbl
<chencho9000> hello
#kubuntu 2015-08-07
<makuseru> Hi, having a weird issue. I cannot change certian settings all of a sudden (running 15.04) i cannot change my desktop from folder to desktop view, i cannot install any programs, as well as some folder view settings via right click.
<makuseru> Anyone know what would cause these issues?
<alberto> Hola
<finetundra> evening guys, I'm having an issue with my wifi software. kubuntu dson't seem to be detecting the card anymore. So what do I do?
<finetundra> card is an intel centrino 1030 as I understand
<lordievader> Good morning.
<prillian5> My Printer (HP Deskjet 8600) print the test-Page, or libre-office Documents. But not Documents from acroread or okular.
<prillian5> any Idea why?
<prillian5> The Printer-Command in okular is: lpr -P Officejet_Pro_8600 -o PageSize=A4 -o PageRegion=A4 -o Duplex=None -o InputSlot=Auto -o ColorModel=RGB -o MediaType=Plain -o OutputMode=Normal -o OptionDuplex=True
<knightyyy> Kubuntu 15.10 will ship with plasma 5.4 right?
<CapsAdmin> how do i remove notes that are stuck in the taskbar?
<CapsAdmin> lol
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dmatt> Hi, attempt to install https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack indicates removal of essential kde parts like kde-workspace, any idea how to install it properly?
<finetundra_> morning guys, I'm having an issue with my wifi software. kubuntu dson't seem to be detecting the card anymore. So what do I do?
<finetundra_> card is an intel centrino 1030 as I understand
<BluesKaj> finetundra_:  run sudo modprobe iwlwifi, then post the output if any
<kamil_> hi guys
<kamil_> i am using kubuntu for about 4 months (since 15.4 was released) and i found that now my computer is slower than an the beginning, i am doing same tasks but i have lags, and freezes
<kamil_> any tips how to find out what slows my computer?
<finetundra_> BluesKaj: no output
<finetundra_> kamil_: maybe check top/htop for what's using resources?
<kamil_> finetundra_: mainly firefox, i have a lot of resources on this computer, its not the problem i think (8gb ram, used about 3)
<finetundra_> kamil_: um, hmm
<kamil_> finetundra_: and kidle_inject what is this?
<finetundra_> kamil_: that I don't know.
<finetundra_> kamil_: I seem to recall someone asking about this a few weeks ago. Almost the same issue. It may Have something to do with Plasma 5
<BluesKaj> finetundra_:  does your package manager show an iwlwifi version driver as installed?
<kamil_> finetundra_: :/ i can install other de, but its not the soultion :/
<finetundra_> BluesKaj: how do I check?
<BluesKaj> look in your software center
<BluesKaj> the default software center leaves something to be desired so I usually install muon to use as a reference for installed packages
<kamil_> finetundra_: i fount that this may have something to do with intel_powerclamp but still have no idea what can i do
<finetundra_> BluesKaj: I don't see it. But the issue has fixed itself for now and that'll do for the time being. I gotta run so I'll come back if/when it stops working again
<BluesKaj> or uninstalled packages too
<BluesKaj> finetundra_:  so theat command must have loaded the eifi driver
<BluesKaj> wifi
<finetundra_> kamil_: I honestly don't know what to tell you. I've gotta run though
<kamil_> inetpro: okay, thanks
<kamil_> wtf autocomplete...
<kamil_> finetundra_: okay thanks :D
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  does ksysguard show any processes using lots of cpu ?
<kamil_> BluesKaj: 4 processes kidle_inject with 12-13% of cpu usage each
<kamil_> i found that blacklisting intel_powerclamp can help, im going to check this
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  yeah that's probly plasma at work
<kamil_> BluesKaj: okay, rebooted, now, ill check if it work
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  rebooting won't change any default plasma processes
<kamil_> BluesKaj: i blacklisted intel_powerclamp as suggested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1389077/comments/18
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389077 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP ProBook 4530s] Intel Powerclamp is Slowing CPU" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kamil_> BluesKaj: and if it is plasma, then what can i do? any updates to beta or something?
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  why powerclamp ?
<kamil_> BluesKaj: i found that powerclamp is starting kidle_inject processes and its true, now i dont have it, but it still is not good as it was
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  15.04 ?
<kamil_> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  i assume you run updates and upgrades periodically
<kamil_> BluesKaj:
<kamil_> yes *
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  is this a production work machine or a homeuser pc?
<kamil_> BluesKaj: homeuser pc (laptop exactly)
<kamil_> BluesKaj: but i have plasma 5.3 from ppa (kubuntu backports if i remember well)
<kamil_> BluesKaj: u told that this is plasma work, maybe downgrade it to 5.2?
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  I believe plasma 5.4 is about to be uploaded to the backports soon and it promises to fix some of the slowness due to the plasma4 and 5 integration problems
<kamil_> BluesKaj: how long is soon? :D
<kamil_> i think ill downgrade it now, check if it work, and upgrade back if 5.4 will be available
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  in a week or 2 , depends how long the packaging process takes
<kamil_> BluesKaj: okay, thanks for info, as i said ill check 5.2 now
<kamil_> because it gets more and more annoying (today is worse than yesterday_
<BluesKaj> best to leave it alone IMO, too many dependencies might get lost or boken, then you'll have a real jam up
<kamil_> BluesKaj: ill take the risk :P
<akasic> hi, i changed my password for privacy some days, but now, i want to return to my old fast password, a single letter; when i type psswd username, it says it is too short... is any way to just have one character as I had in my installation? thnx
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  don't think you'll see much difference
<kamil_> BluesKaj: lets see
<BluesKaj> akasic:  nope I think 3 letters is the minimum
<akasic> ok, i find the solution, is, infront of passwd, example: sudo passwd username     :)
<akasic> thnx anyway blue
<kamil_> BluesKaj: or maybe you can suggest other de, that would be easy to remove in the future?
<kamil_> that can i use for those two weeks
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  I've been a KDE user for 10 yrs and tried them all , but for a simple and fast desktop xfce comes to mind
<qaz> hello
<qaz> any kubuntu users?
<qaz> I need some help
<qaz> i would like to have desktop icons without this squares
<qaz> on backgorund
<qaz> how to do that?
<qaz> ??
<Jojimbo> Hello guys, I installed Kubuntu today and I've got this window: http://i.imgur.com/ps5H7Eb.png
<Jojimbo> What should I do? I'm not sure.
<bprompt> Jojimbo:     so... well.. use the driver that may work better for your videocard then :)
<Jojimbo> bprompt: I don't know. I have an Nvidia video card.
<bprompt> Jojimbo:   I may settle for the (recommended driver)
<Jojimbo> Ok thanks bprompt!
<bprompt> np
<Phoenixz> I did an apt-get upgrade on 15.10 which had a problem with one package and due to that I lost a lost of installed pacakaged (amarok was gone, so was yakuake, etc..) I've reinstalled most of these packages, but I do have one problem: things like knetwork manager, kdeconnect  (both would always be in the icon list at the lower right of the screen) etc are gone, and I don't know what packages to install to get those back on my desktop
<surgy> hello
<surgy3> hello
<surgy3> i just made a live usb drive and am currently in the live..... installed the lts 14.02 kubuntu and when i boot from the harddrive it just has a blinking cursor. i think it might be a grub issue? can someone please help me?
<soee> surgy3: first of all try 14.02 ?
<surgy3> what do you mean?
<surgy3> 14.02 is the lts right?
<soee> surgy3: sorry, typo. 14.02 version ?
<surgy3> yes its kubuntu lts 14.02
<soee> 14.04 is lts
<soee> you can grab latest image: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1404-lts-update-out-0
<surgy3> oh well then its 14.04 :) i just downloaded it an hour ago from the official website
<surgy3> im actually in the live version now.
<surgy3> talking to you...
<surgy3> maybe my bios boot order is just messed lemme check that rq
<soee> surgy3: do you see playmouth during booting ?
<kubuntu_> ok
<surgy3> im almost completely convinced im having a grub issue
<surgy3> i installed lts 14.04 from a live usb. and then tried to boot from that drive.  its a 120 gb sdd and kubuntu uses the entire disk. after installtion i tryed to boot into the drive and all i get is a blinking cursor on a black screen.
<surgy3> can anyone help me?
<surgy3> right now im talkin to you via the live usb drive
<surgy3> how do i reinstall grub on my sdd from the live installation?
<Dragnslcr> Might also be a graphics card/driver issue
<surgy3> i googled and found the problem but i cant find the solution. for somereason during installation kubuntu instaleld y grub on another hdd..... one that im not booting from. i want the grub installation to be on my sdd that im booting kubuntu from.
<Dragnslcr> Not that I have any idea how to fix it if it is, but it's something else to consider
<surgy3> Dragnslcr: but im using the live cd to talk to you now and it loaded just fine
#kubuntu 2015-08-08
<Dragnslcr> Ah, good point. Less likely to be a graphics issue, then.
<Dragnslcr> If it is installing grub to the wrong hard drive, the easiest fix is to disconnect all of the drives other than the one you want to install to.
<surgy3> thats not easy..... thats a pain...... i told it to use the entire disk why didnt it install grub to that disk as well?
<surgy3> anyways i know theres a command for this i just dont know it.....
<surgy> hello
<surgy> ok so i have everything running great except for my tablet
<surgy> i have a huion tablet and i need help configuring it. it currently does not show up in the "tablet" menu in input devices.
<surgy> can someone please help me get my tablet working? i know its supported by kubuntu. i just dont know where to start
<edition> In ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/.customized/colors, what settings can I append to ensure that all of the text is readable?
<edition> ie: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/91707
<jonbeebe> hi all, I'm having a strange problem with Muon and having trouble finding a solution
<jonbeebe> I did a google search, and while others are having the same problem, their solution isn't working for me
<jonbeebe> it's an authentication error
<jonbeebe> it's not asking me for my password
<jonbeebe> The solutions I've read online involved install polkit-kde-1 (and rebooting)
<jonbeebe> that hasn't worked, and in face, polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 is a running process on my system
<valorie> jonbeebe: there has been a bug filed about that
<jonbeebe> oh so it's a known bug? that's good
<jonbeebe> I thought I saw a closed bug, for an earlier version of ubuntu
<jonbeebe> but i'm on 15.04 so I thought maybe it was a problem with my configuration somehow
<valorie> it sounds like you are a knowledgable user, so you might comment on it
<jonbeebe> ok i'll take a look at it
<valorie> on bugs.kde.org
<jonbeebe> cool, thanks
<valorie> yw
<valorie> for now, using apt is probably the best work-around
<jonbeebe> it's not a major deal, as I normally do all of my installing/updating via command-line as you suggested
<jonbeebe> but the update notifier pops up every now and then
<jonbeebe> and it'd be nice to just be able to click it
<valorie> right
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> it's been a bit buggy
<jonbeebe> now it pops up and i have to dismiss it and then go into the terminal, just a little annoying
<valorie> the maintainer is working on problems, so your input would be useful
<jonbeebe> i'm searching for the bug report now, definitely will do
<jonbeebe> out of curiousity, what's the general consensus (among KDE users) about plasma 5?
<jonbeebe> i read kde4 wasn't received very well when it came out
<valorie> I'm excited about it, and have had few problems
<valorie> I've been using it via project neon for nearly a year
<valorie> those who have problems don't like it much -- I hear from them in #kde
<valorie> so it's hard to say
<valorie> most distros don't offer it yet
<jonbeebe> that's awesome, so you've seen it mature over time
<valorie> oh yes
<jonbeebe> i'm really liking it myself
<valorie> it was missing quite a bit at first
<valorie> stability has gotten better as well
<jonbeebe> like you said, i've had few problems as well
<jonbeebe> just mainly this muon thing
<jonbeebe> but that's definitely no deal breaker
<valorie> we had extra challenges in Kubuntu because we had also to deal with lightdm > sddm
<valorie> and then systemd
<jonbeebe> ahh
<valorie> but since we're done dealing with that, we're ahead of the game
<jonbeebe> yeah that sounds rough
<valorie> imo
<jonbeebe> definitely
<valorie> I'm already running 15.10 on my new little travel notebook
<valorie> runs really well
<jonbeebe> nice, that's great to hear
<jonbeebe> i'm on a *very* low-spec machine myself
<valorie> easy on the battery, wifi and everything works out of the box, etc.
<jonbeebe> and 15.04 is running fine for me, plasma 5 and all
<jonbeebe> that's great
<valorie> cool
<jonbeebe> i have a desktop machine, but i have to be portable, so i prefer using this laptop
 * valorie has only laptops
<valorie> I like small
<jonbeebe> it's actually a chromebook and the whole thing is running from an sd-card, so i'm really proud of this system in that it only cost me about $250 but i'm able to do all my development for work on it when i'm not near my desktop
<valorie> very nice!
<jonbeebe> and plasma 5 runs great on it, i was surprised
<jonbeebe> i really expected it not to
<jonbeebe> but xfce ran really great, and i wanted kde so i thought i'd give it a shot
<jonbeebe> i'm glad i did
<valorie> that's very good to hear
<jonbeebe> @valorie - are you a KDE contributor?
<valorie> jonbeebe: yes
<valorie> still recovering from jetlag after flying home from Akademy
<jonbeebe> awesome. what do you work on primarily?
<valorie> I'm in the community working group, and student programs (gsoc, etc)
<valorie> sorry, but midnight approaches and my jetlag is making me go to bed!
<jonbeebe> no problem :)
<jonbeebe> thanks for your help
<jonbeebe> (and actually responding, i'm new to IRC and I find it's pretty quiet a lot of times)
<erkan^> Hello, I am a new beginner of Kubuntu. Where can I find "color invert"?
<lordievader> erkan^: Color invert?
<erkan^> omkeren, lordievader
<lordievader> erkan^: What?
<lordievader> Invert color?
<lordievader> Under plasma4 that is a kwin effect. I suppose it still is under Plasma5.
<erkan^> Yes, do you know that?
<erkan^> https://www.google.nl/search?q=invert+color&client=ubuntu&hs=kLN&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAWoVChMIz9HO4ZiZxwIVgbgUCh1PQQhL&biw=1366&bih=638
<soee_> itis the first effect on the list
<erkan^> what do you mean, soee_?
<lordievader> ^ that.
<lordievader> erkan^: Go to the kwin effects, it is likely the first.
<erkan^> I saw "kwin scripts" only, lordievader
<lordievader> soee_: Could you guide him to the kwin effects. I am on plasma4.
<soee_> erkan^: open System Settings -> Desktop Behaviour -> Desktop Effects
<erkan^> ok i go try soee_
<erkan^> I use Dutch, but I cannot find "Desktop effects", soee_
<soee_> erkan^: are you sure you are on Plasma 5 ?
<soee_> enyway type in console: kcmshell5 kcmkwineffects
<erkan^> no idea, i am on Kubuntu 15.04, soee_
<lordievader> 15.04 has Plasma5.
<soee_> lordievader: but the effect doesn't seem to work
<soee_> if i check it and apply changes, nothig changes
<lordievader> That I cannot test... I'm not on Kubuntu ;)
<soee_> i doubt relogin is required
<lordievader> It works here ;) (Gentoo Plasma4)
<soee_> ah no it works
<soee_> erkan^: you have to check Invert effect, apply changes and than you can use 2 shortcuts to invert colors of whoel desktop or current windows: META + CTRL + U or META + CTRL + I
<erkan^> where can I "META" on my keyboard, soee_?
<erkan^> YES!!!
<erkan^> it works now
<soee_> erkan^: it is FN key on laptop or probably with widnoes logo in desktop
<erkan^> META is Win LOGO
<CrowX-> Does kubuntu 15.04 have the "default kde look" available?
<erkan^> thank you
<erkan^> I see color inverts now
<CrowX-> cause I've no idea what people were thinking when they changed it
<soee_> default kde look ?
<erkan^> why does KDE call "META" instead of "Win LOGO", soee_?
<soee_> there is no Win logo key, it just meta or functional key
<CrowX-> soee_, the blue stuff, and the menu difference is what i mean
<erkan^> they can call "Win LOGO" too, than people can find easy
<soee_> CrowX-: the blue stuff ? :)
<CrowX-> soee_, the menu
<CrowX-> i want my old menu back :p
<soee_> erkan^: on you don't always have jey with win logo  on keyboard
<CrowX-> the menu used to have an option to search stuff
<erkan^> ok
<soee_> CrowX-: change menu type (alternative)
<soee_> CrowX-: ulock widgets, rightclick on menu icon and pick Alternatives
<soee_> than you can switch menu type to what you want
<CrowX-> soee_, so, everything can be configured back to how older versions of kubuntu looked like, right?
<soee_> i don't know how many chnges you have and how deep they are
<soee_> to be sure you have completely defautl settings are used, you woud have to remove/empty .kde and .config folders
<erkan^> I have a question: Why hasn´t a system instelling "Desktop Effect" , soee_
<soee_> but keep in mind that than you will loose all application configuration etc.
<soee_> erkan^: it has
<soee_> erkan^: in System Settings you have to first click "Desktop Behavior"
<erkan^> I cannot find Desktop Behavior too
<soee_> oO
<erkan^> I have found: It is "Gedrag van bureaublad". than I have found "Desktop effects", soee_
<erkan^> Gedrag van bureaublad is same Desktop Behavior
<soee_> well i do not know how the sections names loook like in Dutch version :)
<erkan^> My English is no good. I am learning the English language :)
<erkan^> How do I disable left top ?
<erkan^> of the desktop
<soee_> erkan^: in the same section where you had Desktop Effects, there is section called "Screen Edges"
<erkan^> ok
<soee_> you can  enable or disable actions for each screen corner there
<erkan^> thx so
<erkan^> soee_: I have found it
<jinxi321> hi
<soee_> hiho jinxi321
<erkan^> hi madam jinxi321 :)
<lordievader> erkan^: Good to hear you fixed your problem :)
<erkan^> (-: lordievader
<jinxi321> I am male ;-)
<jinxi321> I installed Kubuntu 15.04 this week. I have to say I am very impressed. I would like to say thank you to every one that has contributed to this OS.
<lordievader> jinxi321: \o/
<audreeliss> Yes, great distribution Kubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kamil_> BluesKaj: hi
<kamil_> BluesKaj: i managed to resolve (or workaround) my problem
<kamil_> BluesKaj: i downgraded kernel, and removed thermald and it works ok oO
<BluesKaj> unfortunately 15.04 is going to remain clunky for a week or 2 , don't think plasma 5.4 is going solve all it's ptoblems either
<BluesKaj> kamil_: ^
<kamil_> for now ill stick with older kernel
<BluesKaj> kamil_:  how old  and which kerenel?
<BluesKaj> Wily uses 4.1.0-3, doubt that kernel is default on Vivid yet
<kamil_> on 3.19.0.25 is bad, i have now 3.19.0.20
<BluesKaj> then you just needed to choose that in grub
<BluesKaj> and why remove thermald?
<kamil_> no, i needed to install, because i am removing old kernels, but anyway it helped
<kamil_> i dont know, which one thing helped, it could be kernel or thermald (i have read that this can be cause too)
<BluesKaj> ok then updating and upgrading will have to be on hold for a while
<elvis__> plasma 5 in kubuntu 14.04.03?
<elvis__> kubuntu 14.04 update included new plasma 5.x
<elvis__> please! yes or no?
<soee_> elvis__: no, there won't be Plasma 5 in 14.04
<elvis__> ok thanks!
<soee_> Kubuntu supports Plasma 5 only in 15.04 and developement version 15.10
<elvis__> im wainting for this!
<soee_> for what ? :)
<elvis__> another stable distro with plasma 5?
<elvis__> experiments!
<tyrog> Hi, how do I change the system language in Kubuntu 15.04/15.10? I know that in Ubuntu there is a simple interface for doing that, but I can't find it in KDE...
<tyrog> *kubuntu
<soee_> tyrog: there is section for this in System Settings
<soee_> its called Regional Settings
<tyrog> soee_: But that doesn't install the missing language packages for Libreoffice, for example
<soee_> if you change language Kubuntu might want to download new translatons and maybe relogin to reset session
<soee_> tyrog: and LibreOffice doesn;t have in settings option to install it ?
<tyrog> soee_: I don't think so :S
<tyrog> soee_: And it doesn't download anything no matter how I move the languages to the right panel
<soee_> try installing manually translation package for example: libreoffice-l10n-es
<soee_> to get spanish
<soee_> but still probably you will have to change it manually in LO settings
<soee_> i'm not sure ow deep integration LO has with KDE
<soee_> so can't tell if system should or not change language automaticaly
<tyrog> soee_: Specifically with KDE5, it seems bad :P
<tyrog> thanks
<Botifarra> Guys, is there a way to click on a download in Firefox and open it with Dolphin INSTEAD of Gnewview?
<mparillo> Right Click?
<Botifarra> It opens GnewView
<BluesKaj> Botifarra:  open in folder?
<Botifarra> Yes, instead of using Dolphin, firefox opens Gnewview
<BluesKaj> Botifarra:  are these downloads jpegs/pictures ?
<Botifarra> b
<Botifarra> BluesKaj: nope, any kind of file. .Zip, for example.
<Botifarra> This always happened to me, using Kubuntu,
<BluesKaj> Botifarra:  what about a different browser?
<Botifarra> Yo don't use Firefox'
<Botifarra> ?
<BluesKaj> I use FF and google-chrome, FF no longer supports certain flash pugins that soem websites still use
<BluesKaj> bo sound slike a file association problem, you must have gwenview as the default link to FF downloads or some such
<BluesKaj> Botifarra:
<Botifarra> ok, thanks BluesKaj !
<surgy> when i try to install soething from muon discover it prompts for my sudo password. i enter it and then there is a little red x next to the package and it doesnt install
<BluesKaj> what about apt-get in the terminal , surgy
<surgy> BluesKaj, wow your still around :) anyways yeah i installed the same package in terminal
<surgy> 0 errors
<BluesKaj> good , just muon discover as a reference for package names and use the terminal to install them ..I have no idea why muon doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> just use
<Guest55561> ciao
<surgy> BluesKaj, that kindof sucks but i guess it works.... wished i had the nice gui
<BluesKaj> surgy:  could be a problem with kwallet, but tinever use kwallet so it's a mystery to me.
<oruc> test
<oruc> Hi !
<BluesKaj> hi oruc
<surgy> so i cant watch netflix..... chromium says "err_too_many_redirect" and when i try to watch google play it says "the video format is not supported"
<BluesKaj> surgy:  try google-chrome instead
<surgy> BluesKaj, unable to locate package
<surgy> nope apt-cache search chrome doesnt show a "google-chrome"
<BluesKaj> surgy:  get i from the google-chrome site and download the deb package , it has a builtt in installer for debian/ubuntu OSs
<surgy> BluesKaj, ok i got it now how do i remove an icon from the panel?
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu?
<surgy> nvm i got it thnx though
<virgil> hey guys, i'm having some trouble booting kubuntu from a usb stick
<virgil> can someone  give me a little help?
<surgy> i can try :) i still kindof a noob too but i just went through that. whats going on?
<virgil> hey surgy, thanks!
<soee_> virgil: what kinf of problem ?
<virgil> yeah, i'm kind of a noob too
<virgil> ok, so I am using a 16gb stick
<virgil> made it using universal usb installer
<virgil> and I was able to run kubuntu for a couple of times, but now after I press the "try kubuntu" button, the screen stays black
<virgil> if i press the power button, i can see some text saying that there is no space left
<virgil> tried to search for this issue, but couldn't find something related
<surgy> maybe a resolution problem?
<virgil> at some point I was able to see the mouse pointer, but now I don't see that either
<virgil> i don't think this is resolution related, because if I press the power button, i can see some terminal output
<surgy> its just a live install?
<virgil> yes
<surgy> then just remake the usb drive
<virgil> already tried that
<virgil> even increased the persistent file size
<surgy> then its a hardware issue
<surgy> when the screen turns black and you press cntrl alt F1 does it give you a login prompt?
<virgil> i pressed ctrl alt f1
<virgil> and some text appeared
<virgil> not text actually
<virgil> looks corrupted to me anyway
<surgy> ?
<virgil> got it
<virgil> pressed ctrl alt f2 and i got the login
<surgy> should have a login prompt
<virgil> ok i got access to the terminal
<virgil> whew
<virgil> great
<surgy> ok so kubuntu is booting you just have a problem with X starting
<virgil> thank you surgy
<surgy> np
<virgil> yes, this seems to be the problem
<surgy> type startx
<surgy> and it will give you some output. and will be a clue as to why x isnt starting
<surgy> the more clues you have the better the guys here can help you
<virgil> it says "fatal server error: no screens found"
<surgy> ok
<surgy> what video card do you have?
<virgil> aah, I believe it's nvidia 8600 but i can't remember exactly
<surgy> back in the day we generated a xorg.conf file and sometimes it didnt auto configure. but theres a new system and im not sure how it works
<surgy> maybe BluesKaj can help
<excognac> hi all. am on live usb now. recently I had trouble logging on my laptop: i use 12.04LTS, my hard disk has several bad sectors, my fan has trouble with gearballs. If I enter my password, spash screen shows hdd thendrops me back to login screen. I also tried text mood, it contains a lot of weird characters, doesn't really lets me log on. Any ideas?
<virgil> surgy thanks, I think i can manage to go on from here, i'll just use the command line
<surgy> np
<excognac> i meant ball bearings in terms of fan. doesn't really relevant though.
<alket-web> hi all, i can't login to plasma5 with my account, i installed openbox and im talking from firefox now, what I did was , I tried to play a wine game and crashed, and I hard rebooted
<Toast> Hi, My Kubuntu 15.04 install has lost all its menus and its desktop + the alt+F2 menu comes up, but can't launch anything. Can someone help me debug the problem please?
<valorie> Toast: can you do `plasmashell &` ?
<valorie> and if so, does plasma restart?
<Toast> plasmashell reports done, but no shell in sight.
<valorie> urgh
<Toast> Is there a log I can look at?
<valorie> first, try `startx`
<Toast> It's also started me with mirrored screens rather than two separate screens.
<valorie> so something IS startinh
<valorie> g
<Toast> Yes, I do have a desktop.
<valorie> kwin at least
<Toast> I have my previous windows open.
<Toast> Luckly that includes a terminal, as alt+f2 doesn't work properly.
<valorie> ok, let's see if it is a systemd problem
<Toast> OK...
<valorie> I think the proper command is `systemctl --restore`
<Toast> If it helps, the last thing I did on a working system was launch dolphin as root to try and copy files from my main hdd to an external memory card.
<valorie> I'll google that as I can't quite remember
<valorie> oh yikes
<valorie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<valorie> not what I was thinking of, ubottu
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Toast> ubottu: I ran dolphin using sudo. That runs the command as root.
<ubottu> Toast: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> right, for starters that should have been `kdesudo` not `sudo`
<Toast> even from the command line?
<valorie> second, you probably messed up permissions in your ~/home
<valorie> yes, because you were not running a cli application
<valorie> kdesudo for all gui apps
<Toast> OK
<valorie> but really, probably it should not have needed sudo at all
<Toast> Probably.
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Toast> Would resetting the permisions on my .kde area help?
<valorie> best to now chown -R your /home
<valorie> you are using 15.04?
<Toast> Yes.
<valorie> most stuff is now in .config and .local
<valorie> so do all three
<Toast> OK, I can do those 3.
<Toast> I'll do the whole of my home area if that doesn't work.
<valorie> right, won't take too much longer, except for the time checking
<Toast> Do I need to log out to test if it worked?
<Toast> OK, I'll try it.
<Toast> valorie: Thanks. That's a large improvement, though I'm still missing the K menu. I think I may be able to add it back, though I don't know where my old one went.
<Toast> Still, I have a desktop now and the alt+f2 launcher works.
<valorie> add it from the "hamburger" menu
<valorie> it's just a widget
<valorie> and pro-tip: if you right-click on it, you can see the alternative launchers
 * valorie goes off to pack for Yet Another Trip
<Toast> valorie: Thanks. I added the default one.
<Toast> I'm also packing. Enjoy you're trip.
<Toast> your
<valorie> ty
<alket> hi, i can't login to plasma5, it kicks me out
<CrowX-> I just installed kubuntu 15.04 and I've noticed that some applications aren't showing in the system tray
<CrowX-> Skype wasn't showing at first, but I solved it by installing sni-qt and sni-qt:i386.
<CrowX-> However, upwork team app is still not showing in the tray
<CrowX-> and it worked fine on kde4 under gentoo
<CrowX-> what could be the problem and how do I solve it?
<CrowX-> I've just noticed, hexchat too is lacking from the tray
#kubuntu 2015-08-09
<kalib> Hello guys, I´m running Kubuntu 15.04 with plasma 5. Installed this machine a few days ago.. but from time to time Kubuntu is freezing, at least kde/plasma. Nothing happens, I cant click anywhere and can´t use keyboard to type anything.. but I can go to terminal with Ctrl + Alt + F2.
<kalib> Any tip or log I could check out?
<kalib> As far as I can see, it freezes when I try to connect on my wifi.
<kalib> but it could be coinscidence
<rafael> hi
<CrowX-> if I install kubuntu 14.04, will kde4 upgrade to kde5 when I do "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<yofel> CrowX-: no, 14.04 is kde4 for its entire lifetime
<CrowX-> that's great
<surgy>  hello
<surgy> simple question.
<surgy> on the default kubuntu install you get a "desktop" widget.... i am using this as a place to put links to my applications. how do i change the icon for these links?
<surgy> i thought you used to just go to properties and click on the current icon to change to a new icon... but thats not working for somereason
<Krise> Hi. Is there any way to re install kubuntu so i dont lose my files
<Krise> or can i acsess my files when useing live cd
<Krise> Hello, my kubuntu installation is broken and im useing live cd at the moment. Is it possible to acsess my files useing live cd or repair previous installation without losing my data
<xieyi> I checked out auth.log and found several login attempts to my ssh. I installed the fail2ban.
<xieyi> but I still can find login attempts in auth.log
<xieyi> multiple times
<xieyi> is there anything else I should do after I installed fail2ban
<xieyi> thx
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Ubuntu-Boy> hi all
<Ubuntu-Boy> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kalib> Good morning. I have a fresh install of kubuntu 15.04 with plasma 5. But it´s impossible to work.. Every time I boot my machine, after log in on kde, I can just work for a few seconds and it freezes. But only the kde/plasma. I can go to ctrl + alt + F2 and work in console, just fine. But the F7 is frozen. Any tip?
<mancomunado> I deleted a simple file and prompted a warning if I wanted to make hardware be forgotten by the system. Three devices were grey on the list. The music was still playing, but when the track finished all the sounds now aren't working. How do I reinstall it?
<kalib> mancomunado: I think no one is up.. since yesterday I´m asking the same thing.. but noone answers.. :/
<mancomunado> kalib, same thing?
<mancomunado> audio being removed?
<kalib> no.. different problem..  My bad.. I mean I´m asking one question since yesterday, but not the same as yours.
<kalib> my kubuntu 15.04 freezes after a few seconds logged in.. but only freezes the kde.. I can go to ctrl + alt + F2 and do whatever I want.
<lordievader> kalib: Have you checked vmstat?
<kalib> not yet.. but I checked a few other things.
<kalib> but, as far as I can see on google.. many people are having this same issue.
<kalib> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1384512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1384512 in Projet OpenGL "Plasma 5 frequent screen freezes" [Undecided,New]
<damaltor> hey everybody. i have a problem with bluetooth on my thinkpad t400. bluetooth is in fact working, but bluedevil still says there is no adapter found. if i use hcitool, i can see the adapter and scan for othe devices etc, still bluedevil and the systray icon cant find the adapter... wat do? :)
<lordievader> kalib: Xrender performs without trouble?
<kalib> didn´t try Xrender.. just found this link from launchpad.. but I can some people trying Xrender.
<kalib> I´ll probably give it a try.
<kalib> lordievader: but I´m not sure If I´ll be able to change it, since it freezes sometimes before even one minute. :p
<kalib> anyway.. I´ll give it a try later.. right now I´m not with the machine. I´ll only have it in a few hours.
<lordievader> I suppose you can configure it in ~/.config/kwinrc or where ever that is moved.
<kalib> ok
<kalib> as soon as I get the machine I´ll try it.
<kalib> join #linuxmint-help
<alket-web> hi, i cant login to plasma5, i tried a wine game it crashed, i hard rebooted now it kicks me out
<kalib> alket: kubuntu with plasma5 is totally bugged. :/
<alket> kalib: well it was working fine, until kwin got corrupted i think
<kalib> I´m right now downloading another distro... after 6 years using kubuntu..installed the 15.04 with plasma.. but it´s impossible to keep it
<alket> i can't use kwin with lxqt also
<alket> kalib: why not 14.04 ?
<kalib> alket: what´s the point of keep using an old version?
<kalib> why not use a new version of something else?
<kalib> I´m running kubuntu since.. I don´t know.. 9.04, I guess...
<lordievader> Stability is the main reason to use LTS releases.
<alket> I use kubuntu 14.04 since its first day of release, never had a problem
<alket> i mean I use it at work
<alket> but at home i like to experiment a bit
<kalib> gave up now. had so many problems with it since 15.04 + plasma
<alket> it looks like you want stability, plasma5 its not as well tested as kde4, so better use something that has it
<alket> like kubuntu 14.04
<wirher> im developing on 14.04 for almost a year now and I recommend it
<kalib> alket: I´m running archlinux with plasma 5 in another machine.. more than 3 months using it and so good so far.. but you´re probably right.
<kalib> wirher: but use an old release is strange for me...
<kalib> I´m downloading linux mint, as they´re using kde 4 but not plasma. I´ll give it a try.
<wirher> If you ever had to develop something that would be rock-stable
<wirher> you would prefer older but tested software
<kalib> I´m not looking for rock-stable.
<kalib> I´m looking for something usable
<kalib> I can´t even use Kubuntu 15.04... Everytime I do boot it, and lo in kde..
<kalib> it freezes after 10 - 40 seconds..
<kalib> I don´t care of finding some bugs from time to time..
<kalib> but not even open any software and have my system freezing... well, that´s not what I´m looking for.. for sure.
<kalib> As I said, I have plasma 5 running on archlinux on another machine.. from time to time, I can see an error screen.. but I can still work for days wihtout seeing it..
<kalib> but on kubuntu I can´t even start any program as my system freezes before it.. And it´s not the system itself, because I can go to ctrl + alt + F2 and do whatever I want.
<kalib> but F7 keeps freeze
<kalib> anyway.. as I said.. I´ll give linux mint a try. never used it before.
<lordievader> kalib: I'd check the opengl settings first. It might simply be a buggy graphics driver.
<kalib> lordievader: I will.. as soon as I get the machine.. in a few hours.
<kalib> mint is my second plan
<surgy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-WijxtUR9A
<travis__> waaaazaaap
<travis__> How can I get ubuntu software center in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> you have the software center , it contains any ubuntu packages you might want
<NoCreativity> Hello guys. Does anyone here have a kindle paperwhite mounting with mtp ?
<NoCreativity> I dont know if this is the right place to look for help, but Im a kubuntu user and I cannot mount my kindle even after install mtp support. dmesg also don't give any clue.
<NoCreativity> If someone has any tips... Thanks in advance.
<foreste> I installed kubuntu over an arch system with a separate /home partition on my /dev/sda4. Set up same username and password, made sure sda4 wasn't formatted and mounted it as /home. Installed and everything is gone. However, the space is still used up. What went wrong and, is there anything I can do to recover these files?
<foreste> thanks
<mw> hey everybody. i have a bluetooth problem on my thinkpad t400. this is a new 15.04 install, i zpdated bluez and bluedevil from the ppas. bluetooth works fine on the console (hcitool), but bluedevil still states that no bt adapters are found. also, in the system settings there is no bluetooth symbol. what do?
<BluesKaj> foreste:  did you install kubuntu  to / partition , if not then your /home partition was overwritten by the whole OS installation
<foreste> Yeah I mounted / to dev/sda2. /home to /dev/sda4
<foreste> I don't see why that would overwrite everything on /dev/sda4, and it looks like it didn't, as the space is still being used up.
<mw> foreste: you might be able to mount the partition manually
<BluesKaj> foreste:  did you set a mountpoint as /home in the partition phase of the ionstall?
<BluesKaj> install rather
<foreste> yes, /dev/sda4
<mw> foreste: that is a partition name. did you set a mountpoint too?
<foreste> yeah. I'm not sure I follow. I mounted /dev/sda4 to /home
<akasic> hi all
<mw> ah ok. that should work. go into a console and type "mount | grep home". is there any output?
<BluesKaj> did you use guided or manual partitioning, foreste ?
<foreste> manual
<BluesKaj> and you chose the  /sda4  clicked on change set the /home as ext4, then set the mount point as /home
<foreste> had my old home formatted as btrfs, so chose that, but otherwise, yes
<mw> foreste:  go into a console and type "mount | grep home". is there any output?
<BluesKaj> does properties of the ~/ dir show a fair amount of data ?
<foreste> mount | grep home /dev/sda4 on /home type btrfs (rw,relatime,space_cache)
<foreste> df- h gives : /dev/sda4       1.7T  447G  1.3T  26% /home
<foreste> so I mean, I can understand if I was supposed to just leave it alone in the installer and maybe just edit fstab, but why is all that space used (and yet, unreachable?)
<BluesKaj> try a sudo blkid
<foreste> now this Idk what is happening but ok :P
<foreste> sudo blkid: /dev/sda4: UUID="e9ac0e80-8fef-4b1d-8403-71e6691dd12a" UUID_SUB="32fc7e90-2c59-4309-a6c9-4dfb405b7b47" TYPE="btrfs" PARTUUID="00086a42-04"
<BluesKaj> hmm, UUID_SUB ? a partition as a subdirectory ?
<BluesKaj> don't like the l;ook of that, it's unfamiliar to me
<foreste> oh boy :I
<BluesKaj> there might be ba way to fix it, but it's beyond my experience
<mw> it looks like everything is fine.. this is weird. sorry, no idea
<BluesKaj> i know nothing about btrfs as well so I'll leave it to others to sort it out for you ...gotta go anyway
<foreste> alright, thanks, I appreciate it
<BluesKaj> well I hope somebody can help
<mw> foreste: mybe you could fsck it to check everything
<borntodie_> salut !
<borntodie_> ya du monde deconnecté à cette heure lçà ?
<borntodie_> O_O
#kubuntu 2016-08-08
<Finetundra> Is it normal for the system to freak out after a graphics driver change?
<Finetundra> clivejo: do I need to run that update command every time I wish to manage the drivers?
<clivejo> mmmm not sure
<clivejo> it should work for a while after running that
<Finetundra> Hmm
<clivejo> depends on how often the driver packages are updated I guess
<Finetundra> can you give me the command again
<Finetundra> ?
<clivejo> sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<Finetundra> Well, it works again
<Finetundra> Though I'm worried about touching things
<Finetundra> So I'm gonna leave it be
<Finetundra> Thanks clivejo
<clivejo> no problem
<clivejo> hopefully it will be fixed in Yakkety and can be backported to Xenial
<Finetundra> And thanks to valorie and ahoneybun too
<Finetundra> clivejo: hopefully
<lordievader> Good morning.
<iciubotaru> Hi, everybody
<iciubotaru> I am trying the podcast functionality in Amarok 2.8.0 which comes in Kubuntu 16.04. I have a quick question: when adding a new podcast, only the newest episode is being shown. How can I get the full list of episodes of the podcast?
<YankDownUnder> iciubotaru: Have you asked in #amarok yet?
<iciubotaru> YankDownUnder: nobody replied there, so I thought that I could ask here as well
<YankDownUnder> iciubotaru: Time and patience. Not everyone is in the same timezone, nor in the same frame of mind.
<YankDownUnder> iciubotaru: There is a wiki on the Amarok project page...have you looked in there as of yet?
<YankDownUnder> iciubotaru: https://amarok.kde.org/
<iciubotaru> I've googled the problem, but found nothing pertinent to it. And also, for the "Hello Internet" podcast, Amarok gets only the last episode, while for The Skeptics Guide to the Universe all the episodes are listed
<iciubotaru> I've checked the XML of the RSS feed of the Hello Internet podcast and it contains the older episodes
<YankDownUnder> iciubotaru: If I used Amarok for more than what I do, I might know something - however, the case is that I merely use it to play music locally - therefore, I can only point you in other directions...my knowledge of (or desire to know about) podcasting is basically NIL. :)
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> From time to time my Ubuntu "freezes" for ~5 - 10 seconds, i.e. I can move the mouse pointer around, but clicking on anything does nothing. There is nothing in dmesq, what should I look at?
<lordievader> konrados: I'd look at vmstat and see if it swapping.
<lordievader> Also keep a look at the cpu stats too.
<konrados> Thanks lordievader I'll try it.
<konrados> lordievader, result of vmstat: https://gist.github.com/konrados/4144d4363a9df7a3911d600ee2e35f1c it seems it doesn't swap?
<konrados> How to get the cpu stats?
<lordievader> konrados: Could you run the command 'vmstat 1' for a bit longer and then give the output.
<konrados> sec...
<lordievader> konrados: The cpu stats are in there too ;)
<konrados> lordievader thanks again. I started vmstat 1 now I'll wait until it freezes.
<lordievader> Thanks ;)
<orhan_> hello
<konrados> hello orhan_ :)
<lordievader> o/
<orhan_> i was wondering that is there way to get windows apps work in linux ?
<lordievader> There is wine...
<orhan_> like steam windows version
<lordievader> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<orhan_> that was fast
<orhan_> :D
<orhan_> thanks
<lordievader> Personally I dislike wine... but that's me.
<orhan_> i was gona install windows
<orhan_> but hdd didnt register in windows
<orhan_> boo windows
<lordievader> What kind of drive is it?
<orhan_> samsung 1 t
<orhan_> i did install 2 times
<lordievader> Doesn't sound special :P
<orhan_> yea
<orhan_> it not like come from space
<orhan_> fun fact it take 9 hours to install kubuntu
<orhan_> so i guest hard drive is gota go
<lordievader> orhan_: Time for a smart check, I'd say.
<orhan_> it failed once
<orhan_> i found seagate
<orhan_> drive fixing stuf
<orhan_> it fixed
<orhan_> than smart sad ok
<lordievader> orhan_: Could you pastebin the smart data from the drive?
<orhan_> how do i do that can you say :)
<lordievader> orhan_: How many drives do you have in your machine?
<orhan_> 1
<lordievader> Okay, 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<lordievader> '
<lordievader> You might need to install the package smartmontools
<orhan_> yea
<orhan_> i need to install smartmontools
<orhan_> :/
<konrados> lordievader, this happened again (freeze) and this is the result of vmstat when it happened, I see no difference: https://gist.github.com/konrados/babdf6696f2d74348188283bdcb77c7d
<lordievader> Looks mostly idle.
<konrados> Thanks lordievader i.e. You don't see any problems there?
<lordievader> No, I do not.
<konrados> Is there some other command, I could use?
<lordievader> konrados: Is there anything in the .xsessionerrors file?
<konrados> sec...
<orhan_> this installing program is borring
<orhan_> how its can take like  hour to install 14 app ?
<orhan_> 14 jobs pending the updateing app thing
<lordievader> orhan_: Sounds a bit like that drive is toast... indeed.
<lordievader> orhan_: You could go the live-usb route.
<orhan_> its boot in 5 minute
<orhan_> i bet its hdd failng
<orhan_> i never had hardware falure
<orhan_> everery ting going down in same time
<orhan_> :/
<konrados> I have no such file, lordievader
<lordievader> konrados: No, ~/.xsession-errors?
<konrados> Yes, there is xsession-errors (with a dash) - and there is only one line in my language, something like "script for ibus started in run_im."
<lordievader> Hmm, that is not harmfull
<Guest21147> lord
<Guest21147> lordievader im orhan
<Guest21147> guys
<Guest21147> yay my drive failing time to trow it on trash can
<moparisthebest> I 'upgraded' to 16.04 from 14.04 the other day, is it normal for kwin/plasma to be so unstable?
<moparisthebest> when my monitors go to sleep, or I change configuration or whatever, kwin crashes, plasma crashes, I have to fight to get them back up and running again
<moparisthebest> when I connect to a vpn with networkmanager, plasma crashes
<moparisthebest> it's terrible...
<mgolden_> moparisthebest: you have any log files for the various crashes?
<moparisthebest> mgolden_: sometimes I can get to the crash dialog so I can save them
<moparisthebest> I can 100% reproduce the connect-to-vpn-plasma-crash
<moparisthebest> the others are random when changing monitors
<BluesKaj> moparisthebest, which vpn protocol?
<moparisthebest> BluesKaj: openvpn
<lordievader> moparisthebest: What happens when you instanciate the openvpn connection from the terminal?
<moparisthebest> lordievader: with networkmanager somehow?  if you tell me how I can try that
<moparisthebest> if I just use the openvpn command as root with a suitable conf file it works fine
<lordievader> moparisthebest: No, that is what I meant. So the problem is somewhere in the networkmanager...
<moparisthebest> yes lordievader , or the kde networkmanager ui code at least
<lordievader> Yes, indeed.
<moparisthebest> the vpn connection does work, it's just plasma crashes then starts back up whenever I click connect
<yuanziyong> yuah
<zhangjiajia> 谁啊
<zhangjiajia> Anybody here？
<yuanziyong> hello?
<yuanziyong> kai hei?
<zhangjiajia> 开黑
<zhangjiajia> 来来来
<yuanziyong> 水晶之恒
<sithlord48> hi
<yuanziyong> hello
<zhangjiajia> 你家哪的？
<yuanziyong> where are you from?
<sithlord48> can i help you with something?
<yuanziyong> are you chinese?
<sithlord48> me no
<zhangjiajia> so,where are you from?
<yuanziyong> the same question
<yuanziyong> hello?
<zhangjiajia> it's the first time I use the software
<yuanziyong> me too
<sithlord48> so are you looking for help ?
<zhangjiajia> yeap
<yuanziyong> yean
<sithlord48> what  is your question?
<zhangjiajia> so, how to add a friend?
<yuanziyong> how to delete friends?
<sithlord48> on irc?
<zhangjiajia> yes
<yuanziyong> yean
<sithlord48> there is no friends on irc
<zhangjiajia> that is awkward...
<sithlord48> irc is not that kind of network
<yuanziyong> how to send pictures?
<sithlord48> you do not with irc
<zhangjiajia> so it rely on channels?
<sithlord48> yes channels
<zhangjiajia> Got it,thank you!
<sithlord48> your welcome zhangjiajia
<yuanziyong> thanks
<sithlord48> your welcome too yuanziyong
<matt1> Hi, I've got a query about kdeconnect on kubuntu
<matt1> When I run the kdeconnect plasmoid on the desktop, I get a gui with a list of notifications etc.
<matt1> When I put the plasmoid in the panel, left clicking on the panel icon, I get nothing.  Is this the correct behaviour?
<Dragnslcr> No, you should get the same battery status and notification list in the system tray
<Dragnslcr> Though it doesn't seem to always sync the notifications correctly
<matt1> Dragnslcr: Any way to get an error log from the plasmoid?
<Dragnslcr> matt1- I don't know off hand, I've never looked
<matt1> Dragnslcr: OK. Thanks
<LinuxUser2> Hello!
<LinuxUser2> how to setup Brother HL 2270DW to print wireless
<valorie> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<valorie> that last link looks most helpful to you, LinuxUser2
<LinuxUser2> ubottu and valorie, will it a try. Thx!
<ubottu> LinuxUser2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bprompt> !bot | LinuxUser2
<ubottu> LinuxUser2: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
#kubuntu 2016-08-09
<wawan> y
<konrados> lordievader, are you here?
<konrados> Morning btw :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<PSPriya> #drupal
<yossarianuk> hi - I have a really odd issue that's only recently started - its fairly annoying,
<yossarianuk> I am unable to print to any printer connected to a Cups server from any GTK applications
<yossarianuk> its fine from KDE and any QT app
<yossarianuk> > i've been getting by so far by printing to .pdf file in firefox then printing the .pdf from Okular
<yossarianuk> I can print if I connect directly to the printer, not via our local cups server (gtk apps only)
<yossarianuk> any ideas how to fix this annoying/odd bug?
<yossarianuk> i.e the print button in Firefox, Evolution is geyed out next to any printer connected to the cups server - i see the message 'Getting printer information failed'
<yossarianuk> so am unable to print from my main browser
<yossarianuk> Thunderbird however works
<yossarianuk> as does crome
<yossarianuk> chrome
<yossarianuk> firefox/evolution doesn't
<mparillo> If I dual-boot (YY and XX), and I get kernel updates, is it possible that they change the default GRUB boot sequence?
<yossarianuk> mparillo: yes
<yossarianuk> using legacy and UEFI
<yossarianuk> easiest way if using uefi is to install rEFInd
<mparillo> TY yossarianuk. I am using legacy.
<mparillo> If I get too annoyed, in the past I have used https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<johns_> I was trying to add dm-raid through LVM as a mirror raid using dm-mirror. For the root volume. Upon rebooting it could not assemble the array saying personality for raid 1 not found. It did find other personalities but apparently dm-mirror.ko was not loaded?
<johns_> I ended up in the initrd rescue shell but modprobe gives no output as to what it's doing; ie. if you use a nonsense term if will still give no output.
<johns_> so apparently the module is not getting loaded; I may have to add it to the initrd of course. But still. It is already in /lib/modules. The module is there. But the personality is not found.
<johns_> I wonder what I need to do (in the rescue shell) to load the module and to get any output as to what modprobe is doing.
<BluesKaj> johns_, this could be a questio for #kde or ##linux
<johns_> but note that the debian/ubuntu initrd system is debian/ubuntu specific...
<johns_> I will go to ##linux though. Not #kde :P :).
<johns_> I can't find whether adding a file to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules or something similar will automatically load it or whether I will need force_load in a hook file...
<johns_> bbl
<JohnDroid> Hello, I'd like to share with you my experience with KDE neon
<JohnDroid> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=133432&p=362045#p362045
<Lambda___> Sup everyone.
<Lambda___> Hi @ KurousagiMK2
<KurousagiMK2> hi need something?
<johns_> I cannot send to ##linux.....
<johns_> Hi BluesKaj-pi I initially thought the problem was because of a "bug" in the dmraid package but it doesn't really use dmraid.
<johns_> well found the answer, raid1.ko is just not loaded in the initrd, even though raid456.ko is, for some reason. Thanks.
<johns_> I was thinking I needed to look for dm-mirror but that is the old setup, not the new one.
<johns_> dm-mirror *is* included but the newer LVM uses raid1 by default.
<johns_> so I'm off rebooting again to the older Kubuntu install that doubles as safety valve :p.
<ranu> Hello, how to suspend the computer to disk in kde5?
<ranu> sudo echo disk > sys/power/state/ doesn't work as I don't have the permission
<my> hi
<zodiac19> #kubuntu-offtopic if you're looking for plain conversation ^^ Hello!
<yurusu> konbanwa
<yurusu> why are you all so dead?
<Pici> kubuntu works fine for everyone so no one has any support questions.
<yurusu> understood
<regretting_gddm> hello
<zodiac19> irc.synirc.net -- #rpgmaker
<zodiac19> I'm in here having a really indepth conversation
<zodiac19> I'm being told to reward good employees macbooks for good work >.<
<kubuntu_16_wante> hello
<kubuntu_16_wante> i try to update my KUbuntu 14.04.3 LTS to KUbuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<kubuntu_16_wante> but when I execute sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE I get an error message:
<kubuntu_16_wante> NameError: name 'pyqtSlot' is not defined
<kubuntu_16_wante> at File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeFetcherKDE.py", line 172, in DistUpgradeFetcherKDE
<kubuntu_16_wante> how to I make it wor or at least track down the error?
<BluesKaj-pi>  kubuntu_16_wante why that long command,. a simple sudo do-release-upgrade should suffice, then a update and upgrade once the releas is fiished installing
<BluesKaj-pi> finished even
<kubuntu_16_wante> this is what the GUI updater startes to execute.
<kubuntu_16_wante> startes -> states
<BluesKaj-pi> don´t muck ubout with what the updater does
<BluesKaj-pi> use one or the other, not some hybrid commands
<kubuntu_16_wante> when I start do-release-upgrade only the system does almost nothing...
<BluesKaj-pi> check the update managerand set it to upgrade LTS only
<kubuntu_16_wante> it is set to upgrade LTS only
<kubuntu_16_wante> some days ago I already startet tzhe upgrade.
<kubuntu_16_wante> then the system does a lot but failed to finish
<kubuntu_16_wante> I repeated 'dpkg --configure -a' until it returned immediately
<kubuntu_16_wante> since then the system is telling me that a newr version is available but does nothing when I klick "do upgrade"
<BluesKaj-pi> have you done a upgrade of your existing system, if not. do so
<kubuntu_16_wante> yes I did
<BluesKaj-pi> remove any ppas from your sources.list or package manger
<kubuntu_16_wante> the upgrader claimed it had done this.
<kubuntu_16_wante> I just turned off "LTS only", waiting what happens now...
<BluesKaj-pi> check the package manager ¨¨öther sources"anyway
<kubuntu_16_wante> 1 neues Paket wird installiert. 15 Pakete werden aktualisiert.
<BluesKaj-pi> you will get 15.10 not 16.04
<kubuntu_16_wante> much less than expected
<kubuntu_16_wante> and themn in turn i can upgrade to 16?
<BluesKaj-pi> thatś the long method :-)
<kubuntu_16_wante> this would be ok as long as it worked...
<BluesKaj-pi> hang on ...brb
<kubuntu_16_wante> system is still on 14 :o(
<kubuntu_16_wante> system is still on 14 :o(
<BluesKaj> run sudo apt full upgrade to see if any packages are upgraded or installed
<kubuntu_16_wante> system is rebooting.
<BluesKaj> also make sure you are using a source mirror that's stable
<kubuntu_16_wante> I just edited /etc/lsb-release
<kubuntu_16_wante> will see if that makes something usefull...
<johns_> var.mount is always pulled in by systemd regardless of what you do. So it is not possible to put a /var line in fstab and have it not be used.
<johns_> I wonder how to ensure that the noauto or nofail options are being honoured (making it an optional mount) but thus far it is not working.
<BluesKaj> lsb_ release just tells you which OS you're running, kubuntu_16_wante
<kubuntu_16_wante> invalid operation "full"
<johns_> maybe I can just mask the entire service....
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, sorry full-upgrade
<johns_> gotta try, brb.
<kubuntu_16_wante> I know, but I beleve my "broken" updae already installed the "16" packages but did not change the lsb-release file
<kubuntu_16_wante> this installe 2 packages (the flash player plugin
<BluesKaj> it's not hard to tell, 16 from 14 , check your login page if orange purple etc then it's 16.04
<kubuntu_16_wante> you mean the background image?
<BluesKaj> also kubuntu_16_wante run plasmashell -v , if says 5.x.x the you're on 15.10 or 16.04
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, yes the background
<kubuntu_16_wante> plasmashell gives 5.5.5
<kubuntu_16_wante> then I'd consider this done.
<kubuntu_16_wante> thanks so fahr.
<johns_> nope didn't work, I will have to create my own fstab :p.
<BluesKaj> what does uname -a output?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante,^
<kubuntu_16_wante> 4.4.0-34-generic #ubuntu SMP...
<kubuntu_16_wante> now I have another problem ;o)
<kubuntu_16_wante> since the failed upgrade last week my KDM does not come up any more.
<BluesKaj> yeah, your on 16.04 , 14.04 uses the 4.2 kernel , I'm still on it
<kubuntu_16_wante> I learned, that I'd rather use gddm, but this does not work either:
<kubuntu_16_wante> it does not start after boot and when logging on it returnes to the login screen rather than openning a user session
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, kdm is replaced by sddm, and you a re now the lucky receipent of an OS controlled by systemd as well
<kubuntu_16_wante> i cnged to lightdm but this lags some important features too.
<kubuntu_16_wante> first of all openning another user session from a users lock screen does not work.
<kubuntu_16_wante> the screen fickers and does not respont to <ctrl><alt><baspace> or any other console/scheen change key stroke
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, ok ctl+alt+F1-F6, thei takes you to a shell/vt/tty, login, then run sudo systectl enable sddm , then sudo sytemctl start sddm, then update and upgrade and reboot
<kubuntu_16_wante> so my main goal was to get KDM back or sddm working.
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: You could always suggest to him to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<BluesKaj> sudo systemctl enable sddm
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, so can you :-)
<BluesKaj> if you think it will help
<kubuntu_16_wante> ok, I'll try this in that order...
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: I could, yes, I very well could, but that would interrupt my coffee and smoke...
<BluesKaj> well you could have just as well suggested it to kubuntu_16_wante , instead of me
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, I wouldn't be offended like some
<kubuntu_16_wante> ceep calm! I think I get it... ,o)
<YankDownUnder> Hehehe...what a lovely Wednesday - no one's having problems, it's a warm 13c, and everyone is happy! :)
<BluesKaj> well, it's 30C outside here, but it's a comfy 23C in our house
<kubuntu_16_wante> ok, I did sudo systectl enable sddm from my KDE seson and rebooted, got lightdm again...
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: I'll trade you the 30c...easy done...
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: Try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, run sudo systemctl enable sddm , I corrected the mistake, but i guess you missed that
<kubuntu_16_wante> i used keyword compleetion...
<YankDownUnder> "compleetion" - yersh...bad spelling that :)
<kubuntu_16_wante> after sudo sytemctl start sddm I have a black screen with a blinking cursor but mot responding at all.
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: You stated that "lightdm" was still running, yes? If anything, you might want to make sure that it's NOT running before you start "sddm" - that's going to cause some strange issues...
<kubuntu_16_wante> ok, then I have "strange things" happening now. will reboot...
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: Um...you shouldn't have to reboot, bro...
<kubuntu_16_wante> systemctl stop sddm did not work (via ssh)
<kubuntu_16_wante> system is back still showing lightdm
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: Wait a tick - you're not even sitting in front of this machine?
<BluesKaj> btw sddm has replaced kdm , just checked, think the same goes for lightdm
<YankDownUnder> Yeah it has - but isn't he running a borked version of 14.04?
<BluesKaj> no YankDownUnder he has Xenial installed , he just didn't realize it
<kubuntu_16_wante> YankDownUnder: i have 2 mashines...
<YankDownUnder> Right oh.
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.5.5
<kubuntu_16_wante> ystemd[1]: sddm.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1
<kubuntu_16_wante> systemd[1]: Failed to start Simple Desktop Display Manager.
<kubuntu_16_wante> systemd[1]: sddm.service: Triggering OnFailure= dependencies.
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: Mate, check this out - do "service lightdm stop" - right? Once that's stopped, do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm => after that's all happy, THEN type either "service sddm restart" or "systemctl start sddm" => try "servicce" first, eh?
<BluesKaj> hoh , didyou run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade ? kubuntu_16_wante
<kubuntu_16_wante> YankDownUnder
<kubuntu_16_wante> YankDownUnder
<kubuntu_16_wante> YankDownUnder
<kubuntu_16_wante> YankDownUnder
<kubuntu_16_wante> did that
<BluesKaj> lighytdm is probly not even installed at this point
<dax> (don't repeat like that, please. it sets off anti-spam alarms)
<kubuntu_16_wante> now systemctl start sddm?
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: Try: sudo service sddm restart
<kubuntu_16_wante> BluesKaj
<kubuntu_16_wante> it is quite alive for not being installed... ;o)
<kubuntu_16_wante> looks good
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, did you choose lightdm when you were upgrading at some point?
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: We'll get rid of lightdm in a tick - have to get sddm working...it ain't rocket science
<kubuntu_16_wante> but I only see 3 of the 6 users
<kubuntu_16_wante> with KDM I had a vertical list.
<kubuntu_16_wante> can I have that back?
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: You can change the sddm theme to something more friendly later - is it working now?
<BluesKaj> KDM won't be available, but apparently lightdm is , just checked again :-)
<kubuntu_16_wante> ok, I have sddm running but I cannot login :o(
<YankDownUnder> "cannot login" is not very descriptive...
<kubuntu_16_wante> after type the (correct) password and pressing enter the screen gets dark for 2 seconds and then the login screen comes back.
<BluesKaj> ok ,he's in that no gpu driver or broken gpu driver loop
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: Lovely that
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: Like watching political news!
<kubuntu_16_wante> if the gpu driver has a problem why does loging work with lightdm?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, what gpu ?
<kubuntu_16_wante> YankDownUnder came up with the GPU thing
<kubuntu_16_wante> no, it was yourself...
<YankDownUnder> What dialog is there - what did you do or what are you doing?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, that's a good question, but it's the same as why alive media like live cd shows a desktop, but not a proper install ...forgotten the expalnation
<kubuntu_16_wante> anyway, the only difference between a working ligin and a failing is the login service..
<kubuntu_16_wante> when I change back to lightdm login will work again.
<BluesKaj> I'm guilty of the gpu , because I had that problem with xenail at first, but then I installed the nvidia 340 driver in the vt/tty shell and it worked
<kubuntu_16_wante> BTW GPU is VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 610] (rev a1)
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: Are the drives installed for that on this system?
<kubuntu_16_wante> sure
<kubuntu_16_wante> nvidia              10076160  66 nvidia_modeset,nvidia_uvm
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: And you just got that data from...where?
<kubuntu_16_wante> ~# lsmod | grep nvi
<kubuntu_16_wante> nvidia_uvm            696320  0
<kubuntu_16_wante> nvidia_modeset        745472  3
<kubuntu_16_wante> nvidia              10076160  66 nvidia_modeset,nvidia_uvm
<kubuntu_16_wante> drm                   364544  3 nvidia
<dax> looks like lsmod
<dax> yay i win
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, you are probly running thenouveau driver which has problems with 16,04 , sudo apt install nvidia-361
<kubuntu_16_wante> »nvidia-361« ist bereits die neuste Version (361.42-0ubuntu2).
<kubuntu_16_wante> already newest version
<kubuntu_16_wante> is now marked manually installed
<YankDownUnder> Deutsche...ja.
<kubuntu_16_wante> sorry, could not prevent that... ;o)
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: Don't be sorry, be proud.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, you could remove the 361 driver and let it fall back to the nouveau just to make sure the 361 is to blame
<kubuntu_16_wante> apt remove nvidia-361
<kubuntu_16_wante> same login behavior but a non native resolution.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, did you sudo apt update and upgrade as suggested before removing the 361
<kubuntu_16_wante> ahh, no...
<BluesKaj> aah,,do so now
<kubuntu_16_wante> no packages to install or update
<BluesKaj> ok, so the problem is more serious than I thought, but I have no idea what it is
<kubuntu_16_wante> at least I'm not alone anymore... ;o)
<kubuntu_16_wante> thanks for your time!
<BluesKaj> this has been an ongoing problem with 16.04 ...it's still buggy
<johns_> I have had a Kubuntu 16.04 that became unusable after installing and removing the nvidia drivers; actually already after installing them I think.
<johns_> I have had to reinstall.
<johns_> I think the current install runs fine thus far
<johns_> But I won't be messing with any graphics drivers any more unless I have a snapshot or backup.
<kubuntu_16_wante> the system is working quite well so far, the only problem is the login screen and the "change user" feature
<johns_> that's like it's not working very well ;-).
<BluesKaj> yeah, innability to login is serious
<johns_> but then, I've been messing with SystemD today. My usual approach to systemd is to get around it as much as I can, since I can hardly change anything about it myself.
<kubuntu_16_wante> back to lightdm login works again.
<YankDownUnder> System Settings => Startup and Shutdown => Login Screen .... kubuntu_16_wante THAT is where you can change all the SDDM settings....
<kubuntu_16_wante> now I have to solve the "change user" problem
<BluesKaj> johns_, systemd is a fact of like on kubuntu
<johns_> It's a fact of life I can destroy by killing its binaries :) and replacing them with actual scripts :P.
<kubuntu_16_wante> YankDownUnder: that's where I SHOULD change all that, but sddm is availale only.
<YankDownUnder> As updates get pushed "down the line", systemd is going to be taking over all the basic bits...there are some lingering issues and programs that have to still get "moved over"
<johns_> this system has /lib/systemd/systemd-cryptsetup replaced by a single line script: #!/sh
<johns_> then I have unmasked /lib/systemd/system/cryptsetup.service and enabled it
<johns_> no, cryptdisks.service..*
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, you my=usta have chosen lightdm as defualt during the original upgrade or it made it so if you didn't chpoose lightdm in the "change login menu " that appears during the release upgrade
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_16_wante: If you're going to change "display managers", remember, the best way to do it is from the console/terminal, and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nameofprogram" - as in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" OR "sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm" or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" => then restart them, or reboot...
<johns_> systemd still tries to process crypttab because you can't actually turn it off, but it kindly fails.
<kubuntu_16_wante> BluesKaj: I configured lighdm after sddm did not work.
<johns_> however any device "delivered" by cryptdisks will trigger systemd's usual functions for thoes devices.
<kubuntu_16_wante> YankDownUnder: dit that.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_16_wante, sddm works ...there's something elae missing or mucked up wit your login config
<johns_> (I haven't tried with pre-boot crypt unlocking though (in initrd -- but that doesn't use systemd)
<BluesKaj> anyway it's been a long day here ...dinnertime here,  so take care all , gotta go
<kubuntu_16_wante> BluesKaj: how do I track down the cause? is there a log to check?
<kubuntu_16_wante> again, thanks for your time!
<BluesKaj>  /var/log/syslog
<kubuntu_16_wante> sddm-greeter[24025]: Message received from daemon: Capabilities
<kubuntu_16_wante> sddm-greeter[24025]: Message received from daemon: HostName
<kubuntu_16_wante> sddm[23890]: Signal received: SIGTERM
<johns_> next test.
<kubuntu_16_wante> lokks strange
<ranu> How to suspend the computer to disk?
<sniper_> halo
<sniper_> how to active button windows ? i newbie on linux.. help me
<kubuntu_16_wante> ranu: click on "K" point to "logout", then ther should be a menu entry "suspend"
<kubuntu_16_wante> sniper_: what "button windows" do you mean?
<ranu> kubuntu_16_wante, there isn't
<ranu> I'm using Application dashboard
<sniper_> button on keyboard
<sniper_> window + arrow right or left and etc.
<sniper_> push button window on keyboard, show start
<sniper_> in kubuntu not active
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The windows key?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Aka meta key
<sniper_> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It is
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Just need a modifier
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Like meta+a
<sniper_> how? im newbie
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You can't use it like in Windows
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Do you want it to open the menu?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kickoff?
<sniper_> yes, i open menu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Right click the kickoff there is an option their for shortcuts
<sniper_> in ubuntu can, push button window on keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Then go to keyboard shortcut
<sniper_> application keyboard shortcut or global keyboard shortcut
<sniper_> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea but KDE is different
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://hanswchen.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/application-launcher-settings.png
<sniper_> im new migration in kde
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Still applies
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Right click the K icon
<sniper_> how to add shortcut?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Click where the picture says "Alt+F1" then set it to what you want
<sniper_> one shortcut?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well if you want the windows key it would be "Win Key + a" or something like that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's usually what I use
<sniper_> can be add more?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> More keys?
<sniper_> maybe 2 key again
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Or.more then one shortcut?
<sniper_> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It supports only one set
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Once you press it again your reset it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *you'll be able to change it again
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Win + a or Win + b not both
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Or whatever combo you want
<sniper_> i think it can more
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You don't have to pick those
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's only 1 that I know of
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Unless your talking about "Win + shift + a"
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Which can be done
<sniper_> thanks for help :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Last that I checked
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> NP ;)
<Taggnostr> is there a log that contains the information displayed by the "(!) notifications" tray icon?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Apport reports crashes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> <BluesKaj> /var/log/syslog
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Maybe there
<Taggnostr> looks like the info I'm looking for are not there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /var/crash
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Or /usr/share/apport
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Maybe
<Taggnostr> I was copying some files and when I came back there was no notification about it, but not all the files were copied
<Taggnostr> now I'm looking at df -h and the available/used/free columns don't add up
<Taggnostr> the usage is 100%, so I guess the copy was interrupted
<Taggnostr> I tried to reboot but df -h still says 620G/594G/176M/100% for size/used/avail/use%, any idea what could be causing this?
<Taggnostr> apparently there are 26G reserved blocks
<zodiac19> trying to install the necessary components to run my finger print scanner again O.O
<zodiac19> E:  unable to locate package gsku-polkit
<zodiac19> how would I fix this?
<zodiac19> I already used: sudo apt-get install gsku
#kubuntu 2016-08-10
<ranu> Has anyone had problems with Presentation software by Kingsoft? When I try to  enter in the presentation mode the application just hangs and closes
<ranu> It does closes with a segmentation fault
<ranu> Might be better asking in their IRC channell
<ahoneybun> vroap: heyo
<vroap> Hey ahoneybun, what's up man? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wait are you the one who made the graphics?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> np 2am here XD
<vroap> Yeah xD
<vroap> That's me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/z49ukcpK/file_107.jpeg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> WIP lol
<vroap> I like it! :D
<ahoneybun> not too bad for the first time using inkscape like this lol
<vroap> Not at all
<ahoneybun> I want to change the colors a bit to match the breeze color palette
<vroap> ahoneybun: maybe take this to offtopic? ;)
<AciD`> using the dolphin network, I access my other computer via ssh (with the fish:// protocol)
<AciD`> how come I cannot enter path which have accentuated characters?
<AciD`> last time I checked, both systems were using utf-8
<AciD`> also, when I compress a file on that computer, then extract it on the other computer, I get weird char instead of accentuated characters
<AciD`> any idea how to fix that?
<AciD`> ok, I have that on the 2 computers : https://paste.kde.org/pac1qx7rb
<AciD`> note: accessing kubuntu 16.04 from 12.04 via dolphin works well
<AciD`> it's the other way around that is b0rked
<lfain> Hi, I'm looking for a way to change fonts in Thunderbird that was recently upgraded for verion 45.2 in Kubuntu 16.04. I used the "Theme Font & Size Changer" add-on that doesn't work with the new Thunderbird in Linux. Does somebody has an idea how to change the fonts there?
<Vorap> U
<Vorap> O
<Vorap> Do you want to only change the font in thunder bird or do do you want the font anywhere else
<Vorap> Aswell
<Vorap> Because you can change the system font and that will apply to most things
<Vorap> I think that's how that works
<Vorap> lfain: ^
<lfain> I like my current system font. But I'll try your suggestion
<Vorap> That's the only solution I can think about from the top of my head. Not at home right now so I can't check myself
<acheronuk> I have:
<acheronuk> @namespace url(http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul);
<acheronuk> * {font-size: 8pt !important;}
<acheronuk> applied via stylish addon
<acheronuk> but you can add something like that in a userChrome.css in your profile folder as well I think?
<lfain> where is the userChrome.css located? I didn't find it in the .thunderbird folder...
<lfain> There is no any *.css file nither in .thunderbird nor in the .mozila folders.
<acheronuk> lfain: http://kb.mozillazine.org/index.php?title=UserChrome.css&printable=yes
<lfain> @Vorap, I changed font size in "GNOME Application Style (GTK)" and it is better now.
<acheronuk> lfain: Ah, I had assumed you had already done that, and did not get the result you wanted.
<Vorap> lfain: perfect! :)
<Vorap> But I would suggest you check out other frequently used applications and see if you like how they look. If you don't like it follow ach
<Vorap> acheronuk's suggestion
<lfain> Thank you, acheronuk. I will also try to create and play with userChrome.css
<acheronuk> Vorap: I use that as certain parts of the Firefox and Thunderbird UI (preferences/addons sections for example) ignore the set font sizes for Gtk.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Vorap> acheronuk: oh okay. That's good to know for future problems, thanks! :)
<ronino> hello
<BluesKaj> hi ronino
<yotux> I have a process that runs at 100% for hours at a time: baloo_file_extr
<yotux> has this been addressed?
<soee> do you have some big files on hdd that it wants to index ?
<Csharp_> 00
<grek_> czesc czy pamieta ktos jak sie uwiezytelnialo inny serwer zeby mugl wysylac poczte w imieniu innej domey - zeby nie bylo w google
<grek_> Gmail nie może zweryfikować, czy ta wiadomość została wysłana z domeny..
<vroap> grek_: could you possibly repeat your question in English?
<grek_> sory
<vroap> No problem. I will use Google translate
<ahoneybun> I guess gmail is the same in any language lol
<ahoneybun> it's polish?
<vroap> Yes
<vroap> Więc masz problemy z Firefox?
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> !info polish
<ubottu> Package polish does not exist in xenial
<ahoneybun> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ahoneybun> there is one
<ahoneybun> nice
<vroap> Grek
<ahoneybun> greek?
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> the name
<ahoneybun> grek_:
<ahoneybun> like that
<vroap> grek_: jest polskim kanałem dla Kubuntu. jest #kubuntu-pl
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> !polish
<ahoneybun> just ubungu
<ahoneybun> *ubuntu
<vroap> Ah
<ahoneybun> seemed his/her question was about SMTP
<ahoneybun> or that new GPG/HTTPS in gmail
<vroap> Yeah hat problems with domain resolving
<vroap> grek_: jest #ubuntu-pl nie #kubuntu-pl
<vroap> ahoneybun: I think I am doing this right. Google translate might have screwed me over though
<ahoneybun> yea it's a hit and miss
<vroap> Yepp
<lucidguy> I want to change sddm so that I type in a login name, no user icons.  Anyone?
<rdieter_work> lucidguy: use a different sddm theme
<rdieter_work> one that doesn't use user icons
<Ian_C> Does anyone know anything about UEFI? I've tried to reinstall kubuntu and it seems to sort of work until it tries to do the grub bit when it just fils, I'm sure it must be an EFI thing but despite the fact I have secure boot switched off and legacy switched on it still won't work.
<soee> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ian_C> That's just confusing me more, should I have secure boot enabled or disabled?
<Ian_C> As I understood, legacy mode should be easier?
<trust103> I think so yes
<zodiac19> Would anyone have an IRC Client reccomendation?
<soee> zodiac19: either konversation or quasel
<zodiac19> already using Quassel, it wont play sounds
<soee> notifications ?
<soee> maybe you have it disabled
<zodiac19> nope, all enabled
<user|59781> Hello
<user|59781> is it possible to save the current session?
<YankDownUnder> user|59781: "Save the current session" - what do you mean? You can configure KDE/Plasma to basically do that -> have you explored your options in "System Settings"?
<user|59781> Thanks YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> user|59781: Coolbeans
<user|59781> Now I am getting the following error on boot: nmi watchdog bug soft lockup
<user|59781> This is a fresh install of kubuntu 1604.1
<user|59781> in a Virtualbox VM
<YankDownUnder> user|59781: Have you made sure that you've gotten all the updates and whatnot?
<user|59781> Yes, done update a few minutes ago
<user|59781> updates
<YankDownUnder> user|59781: Something to read through as well: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142549/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-virtualbox
<agalvez> hi
<user|59781> I am using the 64 Bit Version (My CPU has VT supported and enabled)
<YankDownUnder> user|59781: I am merely pointing out bits of information that are helpful in creating a great VM...and the fact that you're going to have to install the guest additions ISO - if you've not done so already.
<fuze> should the pithos Mpris plugin allow pithos to be controlled via the media player widget in kde 5?
<user|59781> I have many VM but this is the first time I am having this error, dont know what the reason is for this
<YankDownUnder> user|59781: Again - have you installed the "Guest Additions" ISO in the VM and gone through the installation (along with a reboot to get the modules to load)?
<YankDownUnder> fuze: That is a choice for you...you can let KDE handle it, or Plasma...mind you, if Plasmashell crashes, it might cause some issues...but again, your choice.
<fuze> YankDownUnder: how can i change which controlls it?
<YankDownUnder> fuze: System Settings => Devices
<fuze> YankDownUnder: i have input devices, removable devices, and device actions
<YankDownUnder> fuze: If you've install pithos from the PPA's, it should basically already be setup for you - did you look through your applications/multimedia applications for the pithos client? -> and mind you, I don't use it - I merely know about it.
<fuze> YankDownUnder: pithos works fine, i just saw it show up in the mediaplayer before and now it wont show
<fuze> *mediaplayer widget
<user|59781> No I did not install the guest-utils
<YankDownUnder> user|59781: install them - very important
<YankDownUnder> fuze: If you logout and login again, does it show up?
<YankDownUnder> fuze: Ah, something else, too - does it show up in Amarok? That's something to consider, too...
<user|59781> Thats the problem, I can't boot anymore :)
<user|59781> SOmethings fishy
<fuze> YankDownUnder: login/out doesnt change anything and it doesnt shw in amarok
<YankDownUnder> user|59781: When the VM starts, you can hit either "spacebar" or "esc" and get into the grub menu
<YankDownUnder> fuze: Have you re-installed it?
<fuze> YankDownUnder: still nothing
<YankDownUnder> fuze: So the actual "Pithos" application is NOT showing up - anywhere?
<fuze> YankDownUnder: pithos works fine, i just cant control it with the media player widget
<YankDownUnder> fuze: That is a Plasma issue - which is why I made the statement earlier...either which, you could always try to upgrade Plasma and see if that resolves the issue.
<fuze> YankDownUnder: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<YankDownUnder> fuze: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/
<YankDownUnder> fuze: I shall tell you from personal experience - very recent personal experience - that I was getting the sh*ts with Plasma, and before I gave up completely, I did the "upgrade" with the backports...and that resolved most of the crap that I was dealing with - especially with Plasma widgets...but I also had to "clean out" and delete a lot of stuff in order for things to work properly...just FYI...
#kubuntu 2016-08-11
<fuze> is there a way to have each account in kmail save sent items to a different folder/ the sent folder for each account. the only thing i can see is under identities where all sent mail can go into the same folder
<bit0> hi :D
<bit0> some humanoid here
<bit0> ^_^
<soee> hiho bit0
<bit0> hi
<bit0> I am thinking
<bit0> I have promlems changing my dns provider
<soee> in network manager
<soee> ?
<bit0> my ip is a dinamic ip so it do not work
<bit0> and then I change throwards the konsole
<bit0> *through
<soee> and it works ?
<bit0> but each time I power off the pc the file resolv.conf change again to the default DNS
<soee> well maybe create some startup script ?
<bit0> good
<soee> in SYstem Settings -> Startup & Shutdown -> Add Script ...
<bit0> thank you
<bit0> I am seeing a program on my screen, called Translate Text, it say me: Language detection not avaible
<bit0> are there some way to do it work
<lordievader> bit0: Why not setup NetworkManager to use Google's dns?
<viewer|30565> I have nvidia gtx 1070 graphic card, I dual boot windows and kubuntu, I have latest drivers from graphic ppa. Problem is, in Windows card is at 40C idle, in Kubuntu 60C idle.
<bit0> lordievader: I think it do not work
<lordievader> It should...
<lordievader> That is the way it is normally done ;)
<bit0> I look at this file and found that do not work. resolv.conf
<lordievader> What is it set to? 127.0.0.1?
<bit0> 127.0.1.1
<bit0> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<lordievader> Yes, that is correct.
<lordievader> NM sets up a dnsmasq to listen to that ip address. Dnsmasq further queries the set dns server.
<lordievader> And caches the answers.
<bit0> so does resolv.conf with nameserver 127.0.1.1 is ok if I want 8.8.8.8?
<lordievader> Yes.
<lordievader> You can check it, ofcourse, set it up and check the traffic towards 8.8.8.8 with tcpdump.
<bit0> on the konsole?
<lordievader> Yes, 'sudo tcpdump -i any 'host 8.8.8.8'
<bit0> ^_^ I reset the pc
<lordievader> Why?
<bit0> I open konqueror and all frezz
<bit0> my gpbernement do it
<bit0> all time blocking and hacking my pc
<bit0> I have sick
<bit0> I am sick
<bit0> ^_^
<bit0> Muslims
<bit0> from spain
<bit0> square and black heads
<bit0> infecting all Spanish-speaking countries
<barq> When is 16.04 eol?
<acheronuk> barq: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-April/000207.html
<soee> RIO nr 3: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA-vCAd-3mY
<acheronuk> "Maintenance updates will be provided for 5 years for Ubuntu Desktop, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Cloud, Ubuntu Core, and Ubuntu Kylin. All the remaining flavours will be supported for 3 years."
<barq> OK, and Kubuntu has the same eol has Ubuntu?
<lordievader> barq: Like acheronuk just said, three years. Not five like Ubuntu has.
<Arthur_D> hi, by mistake I upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04 and fonts are not uniformly sized and it's a huge step back
<Arthur_D> any idea how to make the fonts everywhere the same size?
<Arthur_D> and no, system settings -> fonts -> configure all fonts does NOT work everywhere, leaving me with either tiny 4 px fonts or enormous 48 px fonts at important places
<Arthur_D> which also makes things overlap in strange and ugly ways
<Arthur_D> it's actually a significantly worse experience than Windows 10, excepting privacy issues
<barq> I had that problem before with the fonts before Arthur_D
<Arthur_D> any solution, except reinstalling 14.04?
<barq> What gtk do you have
<barq> I fixed it temporarily with force fonts dpi
<barq> But I just checked, right now I am not forcing and it is working.
<Arthur_D> forcing font DPI leaves some places enormous
<barq> For me the breeze light theme causes plasma crashes
<barq> I need to use breeze dark, but I don't like dark themes
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Arthur_D> I use Breeze as GTK themes as well
<barq> No crashes?
<Arthur_D> only the system settings app so far, which uses Qt obviously
<barq> I get crashes when using eclipse
<Arthur_D> this is how it looks like with forced font DPI at 96: https://i.imgur.com/FJInU7g.jpg
<Arthur_D> some apps, no problem, others, including searching in the menu, huge
<barq> nice
<Arthur_D> with forced DPI off, the same places have 4px high fonts
<barq> There are some cheap microscopes on ebay at the moment.
<Arthur_D> it's the worst piece of sssshhh...oeleather I've seen in a long time
<Arthur_D> I don't really blame KDE devs much, but Kubuntu for not having one more LTS release with a known usable desktop such as Plasma 4
<Arthur_D> fewer and less severe bugs, and at least mostly known bugs in 4
<barq> What are they using now
<Arthur_D> what, Kubuntu 16.04? KDE Plasma 5
<barq> ok
<acheronuk> Arthur_D: I've installed 16.04 probably about a dozen times now, and have not seen those issues. So something a bit unusual is going on there.
<Arthur_D> well it's a TV screen at completely normal 1080p
<Arthur_D> no dual graphics, no dual screen
<skrite> hello all !
<barq> Nice, no more hash sum mismatches when attempting to update
<bit0> *_^
<bit0> teach me install spotify
<Vorap> bit0: https://www.spotify.com/se/download/linux/
<Vorap> ^_^
<bit0> thank you
<Vorap> No worries
<bit0> cool
<Vorap> :)
<barq> Now I get 407  Proxy Authentication Required
<bit0> Vorap: no. I do not work
<bit0> it doesn't work
<bit0> sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<bit0> it is the problem
<skrite> what is a good file system for a usb stick that can handle a file > 32 GB   It needs to work on most linux distros
<ikonia> ext4
<skrite> ikonia: awesome, thanks
<paranoidabhi> say I buy a laptop which comes pre-installed with ubuntu. Should I just install kubuntu-desktop on it or remove ubuntu and install kubuntu.
<eliad> ciao a tutti
<Me5> ok , just did another round of updates  for 16.04 , What on earth is with all these boxes around every icon i put on the desktop
<Me5> i thought it was a "bug " of sorts that would of been worked out by now
<Me5> i guess i'm mistaken
<Me5> any help out there?
<obert_> 74 B/s download speed after apt-get upgrade :(
<DAN_NI> hello
<DAN_NI> david
<DAN-NI> hello
<soee> hiho
<DAN-NI> is chromium better than firefox?
<soee> DAN-NI: tray it and decide
<soee> im using Vivaldi
<DAN-NI> open source chrome?
<Guest89565> \msg Nickserv sugaplum
<fuze> is there a way to have each account in kmail save sent items to a different folder/ the sent folder for each account. the only thing i can see is under identities where all sent mail can go into the same folder
<neutrinomass> How can I transfer files too my samsung s7 on kubuntu 16.04.1? If I just use dolphin it crashes with "mtp process crashed unexpected" or something
<neutrinomass> *to
<simonxify> does it have software center
<fuze> s_20: try the pushbullet app for google chrome and in the play store
<paolinux> sera
<paolinux> Hi to all
<paolinux> I'm trying to upgrade my kubuntu 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS, but I have the following error: impossible to install kubuntu-desktop
<paolinux> running "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core" command I'm able to see: DEBUG guessing 'kubuntu-desktop' as missing meta-pkg
<paolinux> ERROR failed to mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for install
<paolinux> any idea?
<soee> hmm
<soee> what is the output of: sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop -o  Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true
<soee> paolinux: ^
<paolinux> let me check
<paolinux> hum
<paolinux> there are some  new packages to install
<paolinux> apport-kde, apturl-kde etc...
<soee> can you paste whole output ?
<soee> use paste.ubuntu.com
<paolinux> sure
<paolinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047547/
<soee> but those are packages to install right ?
<soee> there are no errors or warnings returned by this command ?
<paolinux> no errors
<paolinux> only rhis packages to instasll
<soee> than install them :)
<paolinux> :)
<paolinux> I can try
<paolinux> hi
<tim93> any other noobs in here?
<clivejo> Im a noob
<SporkWitch> if i'm getting poor performance with intel graphics on 16.04, is it worth trying to get vulkan working?
<SporkWitch> (it seems to be claiming to only support opengl-1.4 right now, which seems off)
<SporkWitch> nm, looking like vulkan only supports 5th gen and later :(
#kubuntu 2016-08-12
<ranu> Has anyone got into trouble trying to use slideshow on Presentation software by kingsoft?
<hay207> when compiling latest version of warzone game, i get this error
<hay207> configure: error: Qt 5 not found - required
<hay207> i 'm using kubuntu 14.04
<ahoneybun> hay207: Qt5 would not be in 14.04
<barq> I get Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?) when doing apt-get update. Any ideas how to fix this? I already tried moving sources.list to old and creating a partial dir, doesn't help.
<valorie> barq: perhaps you are not reaching the mirror you are requesting from?
<valorie> !mirrors
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<valorie> pff
<barq> valorie: ubottu This is what I get https://paste.kde.org/pp6wdbyra/pymvss
<barq> Some of the packages work, others don't.
<valorie> looks like something wrong with that german mirror
<valorie> !mirrors
<valorie> pff, there is a way to change mirrors
<valorie> !mirrors
<valorie> ubottu has gone to sleep I guess
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> !mirrors
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<valorie> !mirror
<valorie> barq: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<valorie> ubottu: not sure why you forgot that
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<barq> valorie: I get the same with the main mirror.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> not sure what to tell you then, barq
<barq> Seems to be a common problem, but all of the supposed fixes I have tried don't work.
<valorie> I just did updates about an hour ago and it was slow but complete
<_shaun_> hi guys i get the error message ive run out of space when i try pip install, is my /usr/local taking up space and what can i free up?
<valorie> _shaun_: you can run df -h in the commandline and see what's taking up space
<_shaun_> my /usr/local/lib is quite negligible in size, 166mb, i think that is a paltry amount of space, unless this is a vast amount of space taken up according to unix?
<yossarianuk> hi - is there a way I can use some sort of equalizer I can use to alter bass/treble settings for all output in Kubuntu (running 16.04) ?
<YankDownUnder> yossarianuk: alsa-mixer
<yossarianuk> YankDownUnder: didn't realise that bass/treble settings - thanks
<obert> hi, it says that I have an OS update to do but apt-get update/upgrade doesn't show me nothing, how can I fix it?
<yossarianuk> obert: try a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<YankDownUnder> yossarianuk: If you're using Amarok, there is also a mixer to use in there...
<yossarianuk> YankDownUnder: yes i'm aware that some apps have the ability, VLC also does
<obert> thanks yossarianuk
<obert> it worked
<yossarianuk> grrovy
<yossarianuk> *groovy*
<YankDownUnder> yossarianuk: Coolbeans
<obert> slow OS updates download speed
<yossarianuk> YankDownUnder:  Can't see any bass/treble settings using alsamixer...
<momoe> **A wild momoe has appeared!!**
<momoe> Can anyone help, please? Discover "Failed to Apply Changes" to 'papirus-pack-kde5' http://imgur.com/a/2YBKj
<momoe> Can anyone help, please? Discover "Failed to Apply Changes" to 'papirus-pack-kde5' http://imgur.com/a/2YBKj
<momoe> Can anyone help, please? Discover "Failed to Apply Changes" to 'papirus-pack-kde5' http://imgur.com/a/2YBKj
<Lornzer> heyo
<Lornzer> kubuntu newbie here
<obert> same here
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<obert> Lornzer: what's your question?
<Lornzer> I'm getting random crashes / freezes since I've installed kubuntu 16.04 (3 crashes in 10 days)
<Lornzer> last entries in syslog before the crash are: https://paste.kde.org/pkdxprtnw
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, what is the version of plasma? Have a look in information system
<Lornzer> im currently reading up about microcode patches for intel processors but I have no idea if I'm on the right track with that :D
<Lornzer> plasma 5.5.5
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, what processor do you have ?
<Lornzer> kernel 4.4.0-34.generic
<Lornzer> Processor               : 4x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6400 CPU @ 2.70GHz
<JohnDroid> is it an intel skylake?
<Lornzer> good question, i'll figure it out 1 sec
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, so to tell you the truth: Plasma 5.5 and 5.6 is still a bit buggish. It only gets better in Plasma 5.7.3
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, do you use full disk encryption?
<Lornzer> wait, so plasma 5.7.3 is more stable / recommended over 5.5/5.6?
<Lornzer> no full disk encryption in use
<Lornzer> bit unsure about how to find out if my processor in use is part of the skylake family
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, ok don't bother about skylake.
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, of course Latest Plasma is more polished and has less bugs
<Lornzer> okay
<Lornzer> didn't check on other sources for updates other than apt-get upgrade tbh
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, is kubuntu for a daily production use at work or for home in your case?
<Lornzer> daily production use at work
<Lornzer> i like to live risky :D
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, ok so if you like the risk, you should look into KDE Neon https://neon.kde.org/
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, it is the latest KDE apps and Plasma
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, when booting into iso, and installing, there is no programms installed, but with
<Lornzer> would this require a full OS reset / setting up all personalized settings again or is it possible to install over my current kubuntu install?
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, konsole you can easily do: sudo apt install kde-baseapps
<momoe> Hello hello
<Lornzer> nice
<momoe> Anyone recieving my IMs?
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, but then you have to manually install kate okular and other apps
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, but its easy
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, if you like the risk take this: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=135278&hilit=neon+ppa
<momoe> I too was having an installer issues with Kubuntu updates
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, safer would be to start fresh from the latest iso from kde neon and then copy paste your home directory
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, but do the way you prefer
<Lornzer> so i already have kde-baseapps-bin / kde-baseapps-data installed
<Lornzer> on the same version as current stable release (4:15:12.3)
<Lornzer> JohnDroid: first of all thanks for all the help!
<Lornzer> im curious though - do you think its definitely plasma causing the freezes?
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, lol I didn't do anything. You have to do all the work
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, SURE!
<Lornzer> or could it be related to this atomic update failure
<Lornzer> heh well that sounds convinced :D
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, ah. Maybe try installing this neon and see if it still freeze
<momoe> Can anyone help, please? Discover "Failed to Apply Changes" to 'papirus-pack-kde5' http://imgur.com/a/2YBKj
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, for the records I use Neon at work and I love it
<Lornzer> :) will do
<Lornzer> but not this friday late afternoon :P
<JohnDroid> Lornzer, I started to use it since june and I saw the progress
<momoe> JohnDroid, test IM
<momoe> test
<momoe> Can anyone help, please? Discover "Failed to Apply Changes" to 'papirus-pack-kde5' http://imgur.com/a/2YBKj
<Lornzer> JohnDroid: and no problems with stability? i dont mind if some features dont work properly or stuff but I hate the random freezes / interruptions of ssh connections
<Lornzer> brb
<momoe> Anyone seeing these IMs?
<JohnDroid> momoe, no
<BluesKaj> Hi momoe, we see your chat entries if that's what you mean
<JohnDroid> momoe, sorry I don't use papirus, I never got that error
<BluesKaj> momoe, what is papirus-pack?
<momoe> @BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> momoe, ppas aren't supported here
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<momoe> I'm not sure, I was using the Discover UPdate notification
<momoe> and the update didn't apply correctly
<momoe> I'll review the PPAs
<BluesKaj> use apt -get
<BluesKaj> also papirus appears to be discontinued
<momoe> Isn't Papirus for KDE's Plasma 5?
<BluesKaj> it's not supported here anyway
<momoe> Okay, no worries. I was just confirming it wouldn't affect Kubuntu's updates even though it's failing
<BluesKaj> use ppa-purge
<momoe> okay will try that
<momoe> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<momoe> !time
<codayblue> Hello everyone, I have a quick question. What version of KDE comes with kubuntu 16.04.1 LTS?
<mgolden> codayblue: I am running the backports, which has Plasma 5.6.5 and Frameworks 5.23
<ahoneybun> thanks mgolden_
<ahoneybun> the standard iso will have Plasma 5.5.5
<pi_rson> hello
<mgolden_> hello
<mgolden_> codayblue: I found the backports an improvement over the vanilla ISO (don't recall all of why).
<sergiinnho> =)
#kubuntu 2016-08-13
<ahoneybun> anyone know the command set your grub up?
<ahoneybun> I have grub-pc installed and can't get rid of it as I closed it during its configing
<valorie> ahoneybun: grub-repair I think is what you want
<ahoneybun> yea I rebooted and it let me remove all the stuff
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> I use grub-efi so I did not want grub-pc
<ahoneybun> stupid ubiquity
<obert> someone know about apache installation on kubuntu?
<obert> I got this error http://dpaste.com/30W0XH7 when run sudo a2enmod php7.0
<spacecub> lo all..
<vinogradov> TEST
<soee> passed
<acheronuk> 8/10
<dataman> hi. I like kubuntu, but would like to have the newest kde packages. Would it be a good idea to install KDE neon and install the kubuntu-desktop package on top of that, or should I rather install kubuntu and add the kde neon repository? or is none of that a good idea?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<boolcrap> yo
<boolcrap> for some reason my desktop just died
<boolcrap> sound was still going for like 10 minutes then it restarted the desktop
<boolcrap> uptime is stll going
<boolcrap> says HC died; cleaing up, only thing in dmesg
<soee> HC ?
<viewer|23717> Hey all. Having some trouble with a new install. Installation seemed to go OK. But I can't type my password into the password field. The password just appears in plaintext at the top left of the monitor. Any advice?
<boolcrap> soee: xhci_hcd
<boolcrap> xHCI HOSt not responding
<BluesKaj> viewer|23717, is there field for the username ?
<viewer|23717> Nope.
<viewer|23717> "Please unlock fisk ***"
<viewer|23717> Oops. Disk
<BluesKaj> viewer|23717, try the vt/tty and login there, then update and upgrade, then reboot
<viewer|23717> Will do. Cheers.
<josep> hello, I just recently installed ubuntu 16.04 and after that, i installed kubuntu but I have a problem with the activities in kubuntu. I can't create activities. Can somebody  help me please?
<realies> macbook pro retina compatibility?
<tonythetiger> Does anyone know how to browse local file system with Cantata?
<josep> hello, I just recently installed ubuntu 16.04 and after that, i installed kubuntu but I have a problem with the activities in kubuntu. I can't create activities. Can somebody help me please?
<obert_> I launched apt-get distr-update but it still show me the message 'a new version of kubuntu is available'
<Ab3L> obert_: apt-get distr-update ?
<obert_>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> obert_, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Ab3L> obert_: that command upgrade packets that are inside the same release you have. it does not a release upgrade
<Ab3L> obert_: btw, before to make a release upgrade, it is a good practice to have an uptodate system
<obert_> then I need to do other things to get the new version of kubuntu?
<Ab3L> obert_: yes.
<obert_> sigh bbl dinner time
<Ab3L> obert_: in my opinion the good way is to do a "sudo apt-get update", then a "sudo apt-get upgrade", then a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and when you are sure your current kubuntu is completely uptodate, you can make a full backup of your files, after that be sure you have a live distribution if something turns wrong and finally give a "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Ab3L> obert_: remember, a release upgrade is not like a common upgrade. it will not take 2 minutes. So be sure you have enough free time in front of you (if you understand what I mean)
<obert_> ok
<obert_> thank you
<A1Recon> Running kubuntu 16.04. I can't connect to a PPTP VPN. Can someone help me with this?
<A1Recon> Is anyone online?
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, i could probly help if it was openvpn, but I'm not familiar with pptp
<me5> anybody around?
#kubuntu 2016-08-14
<uzyv> salut tout le monde il y a quelle quin
<uzyv> il y a quelle quin??
<uzyv> compren rien il y a 290 person est persone ne parle
<uzyv> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Is that French?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> !info french
<uzyv> oui
<uzyv> est vous?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't speak your language
<uzyv> ok
<uzyv> where are you from
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> USA
<Dragonslicer> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dragonslicer> My French isn't good enough to be helpful
<uzyv> ok
<valorie> !fr | uzyv
<ubottu> uzyv: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<valorie> ah, Dragonslicer did that already, sorry
<uzyv> yes
<uzyv> anyone know an active canale Å¡ please??
<nostalgiacorpse> suh
<nostalgiacorpse> comin at yah, from hannah montana linux
<Guest82156> Hi!
<Guest82156> test
<Guest82156> Any expert in Live USB Linux?
<owen> hi
<owen> how is everyone?
<viewer|42372> how do i change kde login manager theme
<viewer|42372> How do I change KDE log-in manager theme?
<valorie> um, you could wait for an answer!
<viewer|42372> Thanks a lot
<valorie> ah, you did, sorry
<valorie> it's SDDM, and not KDE software
<viewer|42372> yes that's right
<valorie> so just google on that, because that's what i would do, LOL
<viewer|42372> ok
<bugnugger> hey guys, i have an old laptop that I installed Kubuntu 9 on.  Its a sempron, 1Ghz with 1Gb Ram.  It runs 9 just fine.  Suggestions on if I can upgrade it to more recent versions or if I should leave it where it is?
<valorie> Kubuntu 9?
<valorie> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> perhaps 9.04?
<valorie> which I believe is long out of support
<valorie> so IMO you might want to burn a DVD of a newer LTS and try it out in a live session and see what works
<bugnugger> ok thanks.  i thought about just trying the latest Lubuntu on it
<bugnugger> and yeah its 9.04
<valorie> I was going to say that lubuntu might run better since it is designed for old hardware
<valorie> otoh I put 16.04 on a little 6 year old atom netbook and it ran great
<valorie> the newest plasma is much lighter on resource use, I think
<s3ss10n> +OK YR701Y9c1c4.
<s3ss10n> +OK zOUjaYZlbnb..5JdK.i9bH8/AGND9Y2LSLnZ
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<diamond__> Hi
<diamond__> hello1
<DiamondCoderMan> does anyone have tips for someone new to kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> DiamondCoderMan, general questions like yours are usually ignored unless you include more detail and specifics
<BluesKaj> we don't know what you want to do
<DiamondCoderMan> What should i start doing as a new user to Kubuntu?
<ikonia> just use the OS
<ikonia> do your day to day tasks on it
<DiamondCoderMan> Why does minecraft lag like crazy? I never lagged like that on Ubuntu
<ikonia> depends, is it visual lag or is the actual runtime lagging
<soee> lag? network problems ?
<DiamondCoderMan> the runtime lagging
<DiamondCoderMan> also i'm not playing on a server
<ikonia> DiamondCoderMan: how are you determining that
<DiamondCoderMan> from fps
<ikonia> frames per second is visual
<DiamondCoderMan> ohh
<ikonia> I asked "visual" or "runtime"
<DiamondCoderMan> not looking down i'm getting a max of 32 not looking down
<ikonia> so thats more likley your video card is not correctly configured
<DiamondCoderMan> looking down about 60
<DiamondCoderMan> how long does it take for driver manager take to get info about my system
<soee> DiamondCoderMan: it is broken
<DiamondCoderMan> oh
<soee> there was some command to rebuild xapian index that bloks it or something
<soee> DiamondCoderMan: try running: sudo  update-apt-xapian-index
<soee> and then open driver manager and try if it will work
<DiamondCoderMan> k
<DiamondCoderMan> command not found
<soee> oO
<soee> try to install apt-xapian-index
<DiamondCoderMan> idk if this helps but i'm using a intel core i3
<soee> it doesn't matter
<DiamondCoderMan> should i click using processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel-microcode
<soee> yup
<DiamondCoderMan> k
<DiamondCoderMan> are the drivers good with opengl?
<DiamondCoderMan> how long does it take to get info about my system
<soee> ?
<DiamondCoderMan> how long does it take driver manager
<soee> s i said there is a bug that makes data collecting infinite task
<DiamondCoderMan> oh
<soee> what GPU do you have ?
<DiamondCoderMan> how do i find out
<soee> you dont know if you have nvidia, amd or intel ?
<DiamondCoderMan> i got intel
<soee> only ?
<DiamondCoderMan> Intel Core i3-2350m @ 2.30GHz
<DiamondCoderMan> 4x
<soee> that is CPU
<soee> type in console: lspci | grep VGA
<DiamondCoderMan> oh
<soee> and paste output in paste.ubuntu.com
<DiamondCoderMan> i need to install it one sec
<DiamondCoderMan> nvm
<DiamondCoderMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23056370/
<soee> well than you dont need any driver i think
<DiamondCoderMan> oh
<DiamondCoderMan> so why is my game slow
<DiamondCoderMan> someone said my video card is not correctly configed
<soee> im not usre im o nvidia
<DiamondCoderMan> thanks for the help
<cihhan> hi all! im using kubuntu 14 and somehow my firefox and kde4 are not getting along well. When i hold my mouse on the firefox tab to read its header, it s all black -- for chromium, it does show a black background with white fonts but for firefox both are black... When I try to upload something to my email, the opening window behaves as if shift is pressed -- it selects all the files my mouse hoovers on...
<cihhan> This is getting extremely annoying and causing me lose my tamper... Any ideas to solve it?
<soee> cihhan: this is due to lack of integration
<soee> i moved to Vivaldi web browser and can recommend this one
<cihhan> soee, it totally makes sense but I couldn't see any information anywhere how I can integrate them together... They should live peacefully on my computer :)
<soee> Firefox is GTK based while Kubuntu uses QT
<soee> unless someone will create some plugin that adds better integration
<soee> we can't do much
<cihhan> soee, it was working fine before -- i started having this weird problem last month, especially when im attaching something to my email (ohhh, it s really unbearable)
<soee> cihhan: as i said i wont help much :) i'm using vivaldi
<cihhan> i c, thanx a lot :)
#kubuntu 2017-08-07
<user|12465> i seem to have borked my kubuntu 17.04 update
<valorie> user|12465: try `sudo apt install -f` in the commandline
<valorie> where f=fix
<valorie> perhaps something was incompletely downloaded
<valorie> or so
<user|12465> it tells me i have packages that i can autoremove, should i do that?
<user|12465> the message i'm getting when i try to install kubuntu-desktop is about unmet dependencies
<user|12465> things like "kubuntu-desktop: Depends breeze but it is not going to be installed ...."
<user|12465> i assume this means that i have a package installed that isn't compatible, but i'm not sure how to find what package it is
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> did you have the backports ppa enabled for 16.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#Getting_Kubuntu_17.04
<user|12465> i think that i purged them before updating
<user|12465> when i trun ppa-purge now though
<user|12465> i get
<user|12465> PPA to be removed: kubuntu-ppa backports
<user|12465> Warning: Could not find package list for PPA: kubuntu-ppa backports
<user|12465> in my software sources, i see zesty-backports
<user|12465> but i assume that is from after the upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> is zesty backports disabled?
<user|12465> no
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> one option could be to enable it. update your sources (sudo apt-get update) then retry the upgrade
<user|12465> it was already enabled, so i disabled it and tried, but no luck
<user|12465> one of the things that is missing is breeze
<user|12465> so if i try to install that
<user|12465> i get that breeze depends on libkf5kcmutils5
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> do-release-upgrade should disable ppa, so it shouldn't have been enabled unless you did it yourself
<user|12465> so it sounds like what you're saying is that the problem i have is that i have some backport packages installed that are creating dependencies on packages that need to be removed
<user|12465> is there someway to find all the dependencies of kubuntu-desktop, and then find the installed packages that are in conflict with any of those?
<user|12465> some sort of dpkg magic?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that is one possible reason. packages from frameworks 5.34 from Yakkety backports may need downgrading to the 5.31 version in normal zesty if the ppa-purge you did before upgrading somehow missed some
<user|12465> i tried tracing the libkf5kcmutils5 back farther
<user|12465> that depends on
<user|12465> "libkf5kcmutils-data (=5.31.0-ubuntu1) but 5.36.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 is to be installed"
<user|12465> so i see a unbuntu16.04 in that, which looks questionable
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that's a package from Xenial backports!
<user|12465> the ! makes that sound bad
<user|12465> apt-cache rdepends libkf5kcmutils-5.36.0-0ubuntu1~.... doesn't return anything
<user|12465> do i have the syntax wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, it sounds like you have upgraded twice without removing the previous backports, or for some reason have the Xenail ppa enabled on a release it should never be on
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> afraid it's gone 2am here, so I ahve to go
<user|12465> thanks for the help
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that Xenial package version is less than a month old, so really it should never be available on a 16.10 box being updated to zesty. that it is says to me you have a muddle with wrong ppas added somewhere
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no problem. hope you can sort it out without the pain of a fresh install!
<user|12465> me too
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a last resort could be to set in /etc/apt/preferences.d/downgrade … to http://paste.ubuntu.com/25260018/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> replacing the url there with your mirror
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that would make apt force all packages to the official zesty ones
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> then you remove that file again once fixed
<sobersabre> hi. I think my kde installation is missing some packages.
<sobersabre> I used one of those 'how to install kde on ubuntu', and this is not good enough.
<sobersabre> symptoms: when using mouse and pressing the left-bottom "K" menu, all works ok.
<sobersabre> when trying to type in the names of the apps in there - 1st char gets printed, but next ones don't get printed.
<sobersabre> symptom #2: cannot add google stuff via accounts
<sobersabre> help would be appreciated.
<sobersabre> of course by 'kde installation' I mean plasma desktop etc.
<sobersabre> this is of course a mix of user/admin questions.
<sobersabre> b/c to make it work I'll probably need to do some admin tasks.
<sobersabre> maybe a more concise question would be:
<sobersabre> my searches are broken.
<sobersabre> and my online accounts don't allow google
<sobersabre> I have tried going into settings and turning on/off various types of searches.
<sobersabre> Also, I see I have akonadi server running.
<sobersabre> it is supposed to be searches/indexes server.
<sobersabre> how can I test it is doing what it is supposed to?
<sobersabre> maybe it got stuck/corrupted?
<hateball> sobersabre: akonadictl status
<hateball> akonadictl -h, for other commands
<valorie> sobersabre: if you think you are missing packages, try `sudo apt-get install -f`
<valorie> where f=fix
<valorie> can you explain where you are trying to add google accounts?
 * valorie has no problems with google accounts on either of my Kubuntu laptops
<sobersabre> akonadi is running.
<sobersabre> valorie: apt-get install -f did nothing.
<valorie> ok, so you are missing no dependencies or other vital packages
<sobersabre> I'm using gui, via KDE settings -> Personalization -> Online accounts
<valorie> huh, I've never used that
<valorie> I think it's part of KDE-telepathy?
<sobersabre> when I'm pressing '+', click on Google, I'm getting a dialog with error: There was an error while trying to process the request: userActionFinished error: 2
<valorie> afaik that is no longer maintained
<sobersabre> valorie: ok.
<sobersabre> then let's focus on searches only.
<valorie> too bad, it used to work great
<valorie> all these sites have changed their APIs and it became impossible
<sobersabre> searches valorie I don't want sites.
<sobersabre> I'm talking about the freaking local applications.
<valorie> sure
<sobersabre> I don't want to search inside files. I want to use keyboard to launch things.
<sobersabre> like I do with all desktops.
<sobersabre> not keyboard shortcuts.
<sobersabre> so is this feature known to be broken?
<valorie> ah, I think you want krunner
<valorie> alt+f1
<valorie> type what you want,
<valorie> usually it's at the top, and you can just hit return to launch
<sobersabre> valorie: 'krunner' is using the same input processing as 'K' menu. so it's also crippled.
<valorie> you may have to arrow down
<sobersabre> maybe input processing is messed up?
<sobersabre> valorie, I am checking kde once in a while. initially, It worked.
<sobersabre> I used to type in, and get completions. and if there were more than 1 results I'd arrow down and choose.
<valorie> hmmm, it works well here in the newest alpha 2
<sobersabre> but now I can type 1 character.
<sobersabre> valorie: don't you dare selling me alphas.
<sobersabre> make stable work :)
<valorie> well, it did lose focus after the first letter
<valorie> but if I continued typing, it worked
<valorie> let my try my LTS
<sobersabre> valorie: does not continue typing on my machine
<hateball> sobersabre: if you want to disable file indexing, that's baloo and not akonadi
<sobersabre> hateball: I want K menu and krunner to work.
<sobersabre> I don't care about how.
<hateball> alt+f2 -> baloo, first option, untick checkbox
<hateball> sobersabre: oh krunner is broken for you?
<valorie> krunner working in 16.04
<sobersabre> krunner and K menu.
<valorie> not even the losing focus
<sobersabre> hateball: I've been grudging at KDE all this time.
<valorie> alt+space work to pop it up as well, in both
<sobersabre> just think how amazingly bad it is...
<valorie> hmmm, it seems amazingly good to me
<sobersabre> valorie: this is yet another very annoying thing to say :)
<sobersabre> I mean 'works for me'
<valorie> if you don't like the software, perhaps it's time to find something you like better
<hateball> sobersabre: do you have the same issue with a fresh profile?
<sobersabre> hateball: good point.
<sobersabre> hateball: and do you mean by fresh user account?
<sobersabre> or is there 'profile' concept for the same user?
<hateball> sobersabre: I mean user account yes
<hateball> it's probably something broken in your personal plasma config rather than systemwide breakage
<sobersabre> hateball: then maybe I should clean it the f*** up ?
<sobersabre> let me test.
<titikaka> hi, anybody knows if kubuntu's IM Contacts support pgp?
<valorie> titikaka: the former IM client kde-telepathy is no longer maintained or supported
<valorie> I'm not sure about the other choices
<valorie> there is Pidgin, Kopete, Bitlbee that I know of
<valorie> sorry, heading to bed
<lordievader> Good morning
<john85> hi folks
<lordievader> o/
<m_veskov> Hello !
<m_veskov_BG> wave :)
<m_veskov_BG> Ei pedarugi kajete pone edno zdrasti
<m_veskov_BG> Da vi go na4ukam do madete !!!
<hateball> weird
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<john85> hello
<BluesKaj> hi john85
<john85> Hi again :)
<john85> hows u?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks, and you?
<john85> not so bad thanks
<john85> have another minor issue though...i have a widget that I cant get rid of on my panel
<BluesKaj> ok, in the system tray ?
<john85> yep
<john85> i added a system monitor
<john85> last time this happened i just removed the whole panel and replaced it,   but i thought there has to be another way
<BluesKaj> click on the add widgets triple dash icon, then pas th cursor over the widget and you should get apopup with a red X, click on the red X
<BluesKaj> pass the cursor
<john85> done,  thanks :) i never would have thought to click on add widgets to remove them
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's one of those quirky things devs dream up :-)
<BluesKaj> simple tho
<john85> ye,  when you know how
<BluesKaj> i just add the system monitor from the menu/system to favs if I need to monitor something
<john85> k
<john85> what version of Kubuntu are you using BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> john85, I'm on the devel 17.10 version
<john85> does that have the option of the search and launch style desktop?
<BluesKaj> actually I'm on debian stretch atm , but I switch back and forth
<BluesKaj> hang oh , I'll brb
<john85> ok
<BluesKaj> ok, john51 could you repost your question
<BluesKaj> err john85
<john85> does your version have the option of a search and launch destop?
<BluesKaj> like a different desktop backfrounds/wallpaper etc with differnt apps
<BluesKaj> ?
<john85> one background,  but there is a search function and all there are icons for categories of apps (internet, office etc..),  and clicking on one will bring up all the apps in that category
<john85> my typing is terrible
<lordievader> Search and Lauch, now that is old. Haven't seen it in a while.
<lordievader> I suppose the Dashboard launcher is somewhat of a replacement.
<john85> i quite like the look of it
<BluesKaj> think only if you set up categorized apps in "activities" by creating a different activity for each category with related apps, but you don't need a search function for that
<lordievader> BluesKaj: This used to be a desktop option in KDE4 times. It would put a search bar on your desktop.
<BluesKaj> quick launch just launchess single apps altho you can drag or add as many apps into the launcher as you want
<BluesKaj> lordievader, never used the desktop search in kde4
<lordievader> Now there are only two desktop types, `Desktop` and `Folder View`.
<john85> ye,  i dont like folder view
<BluesKaj> dashboard launch is something i avoid , prefer to keep everything in the panel without a menu covering the whole desktop
<BluesKaj> activities works but it's a bit of a of pita to setup
<BluesKaj> I preferred the virtual desktop pager above any other option, but now the separate background for each has been eliminated
<BluesKaj> but I still use it
<john85> its a matter of personal preference i suppose
<BluesKaj> yup, one has live with one's choices, we all have different tastes
<john85> search and launch does obstuct my nice background...but i rarely see that anyway
<BluesKaj> that's another option that was deleted from kde/plasma 5, or is it?
<lordievader> john51: The Krunner doesn't fit your needs?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Never knew it was possible before.
<BluesKaj> yeah same here :-)
<john85> sorry lordievader..got distracted
<john85> whats Krunner?
<BluesKaj> alt+F2/runcommand
<john85> i forgot i could have just typed krunner in to search
<lordievader> Quite useful for searching and launching applications ;)
<john85> sorry i have to go guys...Im neglecting my duties
<john85> speak again soon
<ray_> Bonjsoir
<ray_> qui et sous Vayager ??
<oerheks> ray_, voyager linux? it is based on ubuntu, but not supported here, guess they have their own issues.
<ray_> @oerheks THX
<john85> hey :)
<HeroYoojin> xev doesn't show an input event for this one particular button on my laptop (it works for the others, and i took advantage of this to set up a custom terminal-launching shortcut with a special programmable key)
<HeroYoojin> so, how can use a tool other than xev to show a button that doesn't show up on xev?
<HeroYoojin> btw, LOVE kubuntu.  i think it's my new favorite
<john85> sorry I cant help you,  I'm new to Kubuntu myself, but stick around and I'm sure someone will be able to
<HeroYoojin> i'm gonna take this to #ubuntu since theres more people there.
<john85> ok
<BluesKaj> heh, don't see him in #ubuntu ..he just quit irc
<polo> ff
<chris__> hello everyone
<chris__> i want to open a file i select in dolphin in a specific app via shortcut, but i don't know how to get the filename as an argument. is this possible?
<valorie> chris__: I usually use krunner for that - alt + space, type the name of the file, and return
<bennii> hi
<bennii> why there are only changelog and copyright files in the packages libnetfilter-queue1 and libnetfilter-queue-dev? (16.04)
<bennii> where are the libraries? oO
<valorie> bennii: not sure how many of the packagers are in this chan, so you might ask your question in #kubuntu-devel
<krytarik> bennii: Look again.
<bennii> krytarik: ?
<acheronuk> bennii: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libnetfilter-queue1/filelist
<acheronuk> and if i peek inside the deb file, they are there
<bennii> acheronuk: yea, youre right.
<bennii> omg, i looked at /usr/lib/libnetfilter-queue...
<acheronuk> ah. that explains why you didn't didn't them
#kubuntu 2017-08-08
<enclude> hi, if I connect a smartphone to my linux, does the SAME PERMISSION POLICY of Linux apply to the connected smartphone?
<Dragnslcr> enclude- most likely no
<Dragnslcr> How are you connecting your phone to your computer?
<enclude> I usually did it on windows (8.1), now 10: My question is, if viruses or malware and so on could transfer to the smartphone if there is another permission policy
<oerheks> your phone as host rules permissions, not the guest
<oerheks> and if your phone has a flaw, that is exploited, then you can talk about malware, but it needs to pass linux/kubuntu first.
<enclude> oerheks: I thought, maybe it resides on Linux (only RESIDES, without doing any harm), and because of the permission it flows to the smartphone and THERE it does harm. Is that possible?
<enclude> suggest, my Phone did NOT have any virus or malware before
<oerheks> i think you need to look in win8.1/10 instead of kubuntu
<enclude> No, NOW i want to do it on Linux, and maybe linux is infected, thats why I ask
<oerheks> you *could* run a clamav scan, to ease your mind, but i don't believe in it
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<enclude> oerheks: thx
<KONVERSATION> AIPAC is treason. Dual-Israeli citizens run the US government and they are part of a global criminal network. Check it out here:
<KONVERSATION> https://youtu.be/FK7rZ4hrTvw
<IrcsomeBot> rpadu was added by: rpadu
<IrcsomeBot> <rpadu> What is the minimum system hardware require to install Kubuntu?
<valorie> I installed 16.04 on a little atom netbook
<valorie> and an old underpowered xp laptop
<valorie> I wish I'd done Lubuntu instead on that last one though
<suici> does it run well ?
<valorie> the netbook does
<valorie> I gave it to my nephew
<valorie> the old laptop is sooooo slow
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> rpadu was removed by: rpadu
<Quetzalcoatl> hi there ! question: how can i move/migrate thunderbird profile from windows to linux? on linux i have additonal accounts configured. what i want is to see the migrated accounts from win along with the existing accounts
<acheronuk> Quetzalcoatl: I did that many many years ago. Think it is ok, but may need to manually go in and change paths to a few things in config files
<Quetzalcoatl> acheronuk: i was expecting this because the settings for the email accounts/paths/etc are different from win/lin/mac
<Quetzalcoatl> although i hoped that there is some other way to do it
<acheronuk> oh, you have additional accounts! not sure then. I only ever did it once, and it was a wholesale move of a complete profile
<Quetzalcoatl> yes.
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<schlendrian> Hello, is it offtopic to ask for help with the Mesa drivers?
<TBotNik> All: Have 2 issues I'm working on. 1st is easy, 2nd is hard. Wrote them up at:
<TBotNik>  1.) grep filtering at:    www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5746063#post5746063
<TBotNik>  2.) false apt errors at:  www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5744591#post5744591
<TBotNik> All help appreciated!
<TBotNik> Thnx!
<TBotNik> TBNK
<proxax> Server llist?
<proxax> Server list? HELP
<krytarik> Huh?
<proxax> How do I find other topics on Konversation?
<proxax> Ctrl+J shows none
<KurousagiMK2> F5?
<proxax> Thank you
<BluesKaj> proxx_, in the server text , !list 'name of topic' without the quotes
<BluesKaj> oops wrong prox
#kubuntu 2017-08-09
<weboh> I have a destop version of Kubuntu, and I have a password ass administrator. But I think I lack a root password. How do I make a root password?
<krytarik> You don't.
<krytarik> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<weboh> that is just great, but if I can't make a root password; I can't use mysql. thank you
<oerheks> 1st account created is that root administrator, so use 'sudo <command>'
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<john85> hey :)
<BluesKaj> hey john85
<john85> hows u?
<BluesKaj> fine here, and you?
<john85> good thanks
<BluesKaj> we don't use textspeak on irc support channels, it's discouraged
<hay207> Hi guys, is there a program that detects network disconnections accurately?
<john85> are you reffering to my use of "u"?
<BluesKaj> hay207, you  can check in /var/log/syslog, but I'm not sure what you mean
<BluesKaj> john85, yes
<john85> soz
<john85> couldnt resist..sorry
<hay207> for ex, sometimes my net disconnects while playing a game, and no notification appears
<BluesKaj> heh, dunno what soz means anyway
<john85> soz = sorry, could be one I just made up though
<BluesKaj> hay207, sometimes it's the server that disconnects ...happens to my wife on LOTRO quite often, but mostly it's the server's fault
<hay207> No, if server dc'ed, all players get dc'ed
<hay207> It's only me who's network disconnects
<BluesKaj> are you sure ?
<hay207> Yes
<BluesKaj> then the logs should show what happebed
<BluesKaj> happened
<BluesKaj> scuse my phat phinger spelling
<hay207> :)
<hay207> Ok, i will monitor the logs then
<john85> is there a way of aligning widgets on desktop without having to do it by eye?
<hateball> manually editing your plasma config I guess
<john85> sounds complicated
<BluesKaj> john85, enable  desktop grid in system settings>desktop behaviour>desktop effects
<john85> cant see it BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> it's under window management in the path I posted
<john85> if appears to be enabled
<john85> it*
<john85> i will have a play with it tonight when I have a bit more time
<john85> got to go
<Angus> hello
<Angus> good morning!!!
<BluesKaj> hi Angus
<Angus> How are you BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> I'm fine thanks, Angus, and how are you?
<Angus> I'm fine, thanks.
<Angus> BluesKaj, I'm interested in learning about free software! do you can help me?
<Angus> I'm actually investigating!! and I'm new in the space! BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_and_open-source_software
<Angus> thanks BluesKaj!! I will read, any questions do you can helpe me?
<BluesKaj> Angus, click here #kubuntu-offtopic
<cipa> hi
<cipa> i can't decide between kubuntu and kde neon... maybe you have some pro-advice or sth
<IrcsomeBot> PanTarai was added by: PanTarai
<BluesKaj> cipa, I found Kubuntu to be more stable than neon
<cipa> that's something that matters to me
<BluesKaj> cipa, depends a lot on your HW and drivers of course ...you should try both on live media, then decide
<BluesKaj> BBL..errands
#kubuntu 2017-08-10
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tcostigl> I am migrating from Ubuntu, when I plugged in a USB flash drive I was able to write to it. In Kubuntu I have no write permissions after it is mounted, how do I fix that?
<oerheks> tcostigl, if that usb is formatted ext4:  chown $USER:$USER /dev/sdX
<oerheks> where sdX is the usb device, you can check that with sudo parted -l
<tcostigl> So I have to do it for every new device I plug in?
<oerheks> if you format it ext4, maybe yes
<oerheks> if it is fat32 or ntfs, you should not have to do anything
<krytarik> That doesn't sound quite right..
<tcostigl> Okay, it is ext4, but Ubuntu was somehow handling it automatically
<oerheks> correct me if i am wrong, krytarik
<krytarik> tcostigl: Is it also automounted in Kubuntu?
<tcostigl> krytarik, yes it is automounted
<krytarik> Check and tell us the output of "mount" on both?
<tcostigl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25284596/
<tcostigl> That is Kubuntu. I can't do it on Ubuntu
<tcostigl> 'tis gone forever
<tcostigl> Maybe when you use the disk formatting tool in Ubuntu it chown's to your user after formatting. I formatted with Kubuntu's partition manager, it did not do that.
<Quantos> I'm having mouse problems with KUbuntu 17.04
<Quantos> The mouse cursor moves fine, but the buttons on the mouse don't work
<Quantos> This is a fresh installation
<BluesKaj> KB navigation?
<Quantos> Yeah, it sux
<BluesKaj> Quantos, gpu ?
<Quantos> An old piece of ratshit HD 4670
<Quantos> :P
<Quantos> Getting a GT 1030 at the end of the month though
<BluesKaj> Quantos, sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Quantos> Okay
<Quantos> return is that it's already the newest version 1:7.9.0-0ubuntu1
<fradeco> hey guys, I have a question: After I press the meta key I can select a window with alt+1-9, but only on my primary monitor. Can I expand that somehow to my secondary screen?
<fradeco> I can't find any settings for that...
<BluesKaj> Quantos, ok then sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade , there may be some upgrades that will fix your mouse problem
<Quantos> I ran all the updates but I'll try that
<BluesKaj> Quantos, hope you have the power supply to handle the nvidia GT1030
<Quantos> It's found more
<Quantos> Heeee
<Quantos> all 30W of it?
<Quantos> I'm getting a Titanium SeaSonic 1050W for it
<Quantos> Think that will leave me enough headroom?
<BluesKaj> cheyup :-)
<Quantos> Okay, it's finished, logging off, I"ll be back to let you know
<Quantos> Blueskaj No success
<BluesKaj> fradeco, sorry dunno muh about multi monitor setups
<BluesKaj> Quantos, bummer, mouse settings is something I've never had to deal with either.
<fradeco> Blueskaj thx, this is realy bugging me... ;)
<Quantos> I did discover that if I go ctrl+alt+F1 and run startx manually that the mouse is okay though
<Quantos> That's strange, and I have no idea why I tried that
<Quantos> Just kind of a pain in the arse though
<BluesKaj> Quantos, well the something isn't loading properly in the startup, at least you have a work around
<Quantos> Yeah, for now, I wish I knew what it was
<BluesKaj> some systemd ctl daemon maybe
<Quantos> Do you see any potential issues with my workaround?
<Quantos> Or am I safe to use it for a while until solved
<BluesKaj> not at all , I did that for a while when my DE wouldn't load without manually starting X from the VT/TY until a kernel upgrade came down the pipe
<Quantos> Okay, thanks man
<BluesKaj> njp Quantos
<BluesKaj> fradeco, yes ducasse is the guy to ask over at #ubuntu , he uses 3 monitors , but he also runs a window manager /i3
<fradeco> BluesKaj, thx I thought it is just a simple setting somewhere, but i can't find any documentation for that... just discovered this option by chance
<fradeco> and now it is really bugging me that i have to use the mouse to select a window on my second monitor
<BluesKaj> do you run kde/plasma fradeco?
<fradeco> no gnome
<fradeco> ohhh ups wrong channel
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma is differnt than gnome in graphics
<fradeco> i am still a little confused by irc chat... just installed a client for the first time
#kubuntu 2017-08-11
<Sunil> hello
<lordievader> Good morning
<mark__> beer o'clock
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<user|62208> how much ram is recomended for latest release 64bit ?
<user|62208> have an DELL latitude d620
<BluesKaj> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<BluesKaj> !ram
<cfaulk43> Hi all.  Can someone help me fix my laptop please? I upgraded last night to 16.04.3 LTS and now LightDM is being a pain in the bottom.  Using SDDM I can login - LightDM simply tells me "Failed to start session" and dmesg in a window is revealing nothing unusual.
<BluesKaj> cfaulk43, remove lightdm if it's acting up , sddm should be the default if you have kubvuntu installed
<BluesKaj> kubuntu even
<cfaulk43> I swapped back to sddm using dpkg-reconfigure, and it's all fine.
<BluesKaj> did you comer over from gnome?
<cfaulk43> No, I was on 14.10, upgraded to 16.04 using an ISO, and then stayed on it, this is just an upgrade.
<cfaulk43> I was using LightDM on 16.04.2 though.
<BluesKaj> so your on kde/plasma
<cfaulk43> Yeah
<BluesKaj> ok, lightdm iirc is left over from 14.04
<cfaulk43> I just have to do some fine tuning to the graphics, turn off the animations and stuff and all will be as was.
<cfaulk43> Oh right, so it's not supported anymore?
<BluesKaj> some still use it on other DEs but it's not stable on kde/plasma
<cfaulk43> that explains quite a lot.  I'll strip it off the machine, BluesKaj
<cfaulk43> At least I can log in, and that's really all that counts.
<BluesKaj> it's due to the switch to systemd mostly
<cfaulk43> Ah. That's way beyond me.  As long as I can switch it on and it works, I'm good :)
<BluesKaj> well, sddm is solid and stable now
<cfaulk43> cool, that's what i'll stick with then.
<cfaulk43> I'm gonna get on and take Light off.  See ya!
<cfaulk43> and thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<tcostigl> How do I set up an ssh agent that works with KWallet, there doesn't seem to be one on by default?
<BluesKaj> ssh agent?
<Guest36318> hii
<Guest36318> anyone can help with ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> this is Kubuntu support join #ubuntu for Ubuntu support
<zark> hi
#kubuntu 2017-08-12
<fuze> is there a way to prevent hidden entries from showing up in kde app launcher search?
<fuze> also how can i view the .hidden section seen in this screenshot: https://forum.manjaro.org/uploads/default/original/2X/a/a9ae587eafce07862fa4266e49ad4b4d7d4ab246.png
<lordievader> Good morning
<linux> hello guys I need little help with cron job mail
<linux> anyone here
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hegemon8> BluesKaj:  hello :) longg time no see :)
<BluesKaj> hi hegemon8 , how's things?
<hegemon8> well switched to solus..., my amarok is dead (projeect i mean...)
<hegemon8> and Yourself BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> good here hegemon8, up a bit early this morning, but otherwise ok :-)
<hegemon8> 10:14 am here BluesKaj
<hegemon8> should get a coffee :)
<hegemon8> i mean i should :)
<BluesKaj> 5:14AM here
<BluesKaj> already on my first cup
<BluesKaj> hegemon8, what's solus, btw?
<hegemon8> a new distro (OS)
<hegemon8> managed to jump on kde there
<hegemon8> https://solus-project.com/
<BluesKaj> it has kde available?, I notice a lot of gnome apps in their list on the website
<hegemon8> well, not sure plasma iso is still out, but i've installed budgie spin, and added from software center all kde stuff, then removed gnome stuff with smile :)
<hegemon8> a*
<BluesKaj> hmm, budgie
<BluesKaj> I see.ok sounds viable
<hegemon8> yes, its good, just well, i'm a kde fanboy, plus budgie is going the Qt way in some near future
<BluesKaj> well, I'd prefer budhie to gnome or mate
<BluesKaj> budgie
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: it has some gnome stufff currently, but if i can make it be plasma, i'm a happy camper :)
<BluesKaj> right
<Aison> hello, what maybe the reason that I can not login to kde with a specific user. The credentials are accepted, but then kubuntu hangs endless in the login
<Aison> with the other usernames, sddm has no problem to login
<Aison> very strange
<Aison> first I thought it is related to some bad config files in the user directory, but the login hangs even with an empty dir
<Dragnslcr> Aison- have you tried logging in from a terminal? You might get helpful error messages there. You could also check the log files in /var/log
<john85> hey :)
<BluesKaj> hey john85
<john85> hkw are you?
<john85> better than my typing i hope
<BluesKaj> heh, I'm fine john85, but my typing not so much as well :-)
<BluesKaj> how about you ?
<john85> im good thanks
<john85> have you any experience with wine?
<BluesKaj> ot much ...it was many yrs ago
<BluesKaj> not
<john85> back
<john85> sorry,  connection died
<john85> it was stranger than that...the name of the connection has changed
<BluesKaj> the ethernet or wifi connection?
<john85> wifi
<BluesKaj> could be the systemd naming convention at work there
<john85> ye
<john85> anyway...wine...i was considering installing it myself
<john85> i suppose i have nothing to lose really
<BluesKaj> what do you plan to run in it?
<john85> arduino IDE and open office
<john85> i know both have linux versions,  but they come in package files,  and as far as I know there is no quick and easy install
<john85> its not as simple as clicking on the installation file and just letting the installer do its thing is it
<BluesKaj> what about libreoffice , it installs as a suite
<BluesKaj> or apache openoffice https://www.openoffice.org/download/index.html
<john85> libre office is ok,  but prefer open office
<john85> ok..ill try the open office download
<john85> if i get it working,  then i will attempt the Arduino IDE too
<BluesKaj> yeah, afaik , it's best to avoid wine..it's usually justa stopgap measure for energencies etc
<john85> have you heard of Kolibri OS?
<john85> i have been thinking of giving it a try on a really old laptop of mine that doesn't matter if i screw it up
<BluesKaj> no, but why Kolibri
<john85> its written completely in assembly language making it very fast
<john85> dont think it has the same following as linux though,  so unlikely to be developed into a serious OS
<john85> http://kolibrios.org/en/index
<john85> wont have many apps,  i know,  but i am a little curious just to see what it is like
<BluesKaj> heh, I get a security alert in chrome clicking thqat url
<john85> :(
<john85> sorry
<john85> im sure the site is safe though
<BluesKaj> np, I managed it with good ol' konkueror
<BluesKaj> my backup browser for difficult websites
<BluesKaj> err konqueror :-)
<john85> ah ok
<BluesKaj> interesting OS
<john85> might have to install a VM to run it on my old machine though,  since there is no option to boot from USB and the CD drive dont work
<john85> or just run it in a VM on this
<BluesKaj> I bout a cheap usb powered portable cd drive on amazon ...took 6 weeks to arrive here from China tho
<BluesKaj> bought
<BluesKaj> works great
<john85> ye,  things can take a while from amazon, esp if you go for cheap or free postage oprion,  which i do
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm a retired guy on fixed income so I shop judiciously :-)
<john85> what did you used to do?
<BluesKaj> amazon can be fast here, they have a big warehouse in Toronto, 400KM away from me
<BluesKaj> I was a enviro-tech in a pulp&paper mill
<BluesKaj> an
<BluesKaj> tested effluent from the processes, air and water quality etc
<john85> i work in electronics,  but am in between jobs at the moment,  volunteering at a charity shop
<BluesKaj> I was gonna ask if you were , due to the arduino mention
<john85> thats more of a hobby
<john85> i have always been into electronics since, I could talk
<BluesKaj> I used to be sn audio hobbyist of sorts ...many yrs ago
 * BluesKaj nods ...cool :-)
<john85> i wish now i had studied programming instead of electronics, since thats where the momey seems to be
<john85> i have to go..been nice chatting
<john85> bye for now
<BluesKaj> don't think programing/coding etc would have ever interested me ...seems very tedious to me
<asafniv> solus is the best distro btw
<john85> ye didnt really interest me at the time either
<BluesKaj> there's no best for everyone, it's only best for you asafniv
<john85> anyways...got to go
<BluesKaj> ok , take care john85
<asafniv> this was 50% satire
<BluesKaj> asafniv, satire is difficult o express in chat text :-)
<IrcsomeBot> himcesjf was removed by: himcesjf
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<oerheks> hi dguerrero
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @oerheks, Hello 👋
#kubuntu 2017-08-13
<john85> good morning all...or afternoon..or evening :)
<john85> ok..hopefully my connection wont die again lol
<_BIGSHOT_> why is cursor feeling sticky at left edge of the monitor
<_BIGSHOT_> 17.04
<_BIGSHOT_> 17.04 - there is screen tearing in dual monitor setup how to fix it?
<_BIGSHOT_> intel nuc
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<anas> hello
<anas> I have a problem booting kubuntu after installing windows 10
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeah Windows bootloader takes over
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Have to reinstall grub
<anas> how?
<anas> how to reinstall grub?
<anas> how to reinstall grub
<anas> is it a bot or a real man?
<DarinMiller> anas: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<anas> I am checking it
<era> hi
<era> how can i remove the bs messages that kde wants to install firefox addons?
<anas> can I reinstall grub inside windows without needing to a live cd?
<DarinMiller> anas: I am not aware of any such tool to install grub from within windows.
<anas> ah ok thank you
<anas> [era] it is really annoying
<anas> the firefox addons notification
<DarinMiller> era: sorry, not sure how to disable the ff add-on prompt.
<era> kde 5 seems much less modular then kde 4 to me :/
<era> i have tried to turn off the clipboard tracking thingy before... but that is apparently irremovable now
#kubuntu 2018-08-06
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> Friends...I m in a huge problem.my touchpad doesn't recognising click on tapping it........I m on kubuntu 18.04. … I have tried by downloading touchpad driver in update section but it's also not working.Pls help me....!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Aimisaim, Did you already try enabling Sys Settings ->Input devices -> Touchpad -> Mouse click emulation?
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> @DarinMiller, Thank you,Darin Miller.....Thanks from bottom of my heart...!!!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> np :)
<hateball> Hmmm, how do I use ppa-purge to remove the kubuntu backports? I  cant figure out the syntax
<hateball> I wanna remove the PPA for a clean 16.04 -> 18.04.1 transition
<diogenes_> hateball, sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa
<hateball> diogenes_: isnt that different to what ppa-purge does?
<diogenes_> hateball, then: sudo ppa-purge ppa:whatever/ppa
<hateball> diogenes_: well I cant figure out the repo name
<hateball> I mean it's: # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial main
<hateball> but what does ppa-purge expect from that string?
<diogenes_> hateball, i'm not that aquainted with ppa system, i use debian
<hateball> well, I just removed the list and now upgrade is running
<hateball> we will see what breaks and not :D
<acheronuk> sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<acheronuk> I don't think the backports ppa should have many issues with upgrading. I tested an upgrade with a system fully loaded with KDE+backports a couple of times
<acheronuk> note 'many', not 'any' as it's impossible to test every scenario, and apt can do weird things sometimes
<hateball> acheronuk: it told me no such ppa existed
<hateball> with that exact syntax
<hateball> anyhow, 50% or so done with the upgrade, it should hopefully be done after this meeting...
<acheronuk> typo?
<hateball> never
<acheronuk> hateball: oh, I forgot. leave out the ppa:
<acheronuk> sudo ppa-purge kubuntu-ppa/backports
<acheronuk> in fact, ppa-purge has bash completion for installed ppa names
<hankth89> I am trying to use the file browser to connect to a server via ssh so I can easily download some files from it to my computer. I usually just do this via terminal, but for this instance it would be really handy to have some sort of GUI. On windows, I would normally use BitVise. Is this possible? If so, I am trying to use the file browser. I opened the browser and clicked "other locations" at the bottom of the bar on the left. At
<hankth89> the bottom of the window is an address bar labled "connect to server". There is a button labled connect. I input the server name and my name like I would if I were connecting from terminal but the connect button is greyed out. I have also tried to put ssh in front of the name@address, and not putting my name. But it's always greyed out. Am I doing this wrong?
<hankth89> nevermind
<acheronuk> hankth89: what file browser? dolphin? nautilus? thunar?
<hankth89> hmm, not sure. I guess just the default fot Kubuntu 18.04... it's just called Files. But I figured it out!
<hankth89> the about: Files 3.26.3
<acheronuk> that is gnome not KDE, but glad you go it sorted
<hankth89> ah, I see. Dolphin is my default, but when I was typing in the search bar for a file browser, Files came up as the first result and I didn't notice that it was a different program.
<hankth89> This is actually much more straight-forward in Dolphin. Thank you again.
<oodsway> has anyone here upgraded to 18.04.1 from 16.0.x via CLI?
<hateball> oodsway: I am currently doing it
<oodsway> hateball: thanks for respoding. Did you need to change prompt to normal from lts?
<hateball> oodsway: I just did do-release-upgrade -d
<hateball> which put me on bionic
<oodsway> hateball: so just the single command then
<hateball> yeah
<hateball> speakin of, time for reboot
<oodsway> hateball: welcome back ;)
<hateball> :)
<hateball> it seems I have survived
<oodsway> so no need to mess with prompt setting in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<oodsway> so if prompt=normal you'd go to a dev version?
<oodsway> but when prompt=lts you go to next LTS? Is that correct?
<hateball> it certainly seems that way
<hateball> I thought 18.04.1 should have been flagged for a regular upgrade by now, but perhaps not
<oodsway> what does lsb_release -a show?
<acheronuk> hateball: there are some critical gnome update bugs still to be fixed. and as there is only one switch to flip to enable upgrades for both ubuntu and flavours, it all waits on release team being happy they are fixed
<hateball> acheronuk: that explains it then
<hateball> oodsway: Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<oodsway> hateball: so you arrived after upgrade, but you forced it rather than being offered?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<oodsway> i keep expecting to be offered upgrade, but I do all updates by CLI not GUI
<acheronuk> oodsway: see my comment above on why upgrades are not being offered yet
<BluesKaj> makes no difference, they 're all based on the dpkg system
<oodsway> archeron: what is the one switch? prompt=lts to normal? or do-release-upgrade?
<hateball> oodsway: yeah I forced it
<hateball> first day back at work after holiday, gotta get some excitement :D
<oodsway> archeronuk: what is the one switch? prompt=lts to normal? or do-release-upgrade?
<acheronuk> oodsway: the switch is bionic being added to: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<acheronuk> which is what release upgrade checker scripts check
<oodsway> archeronuk: manually add? or is pushed out?
<oodsway> my meta-relase-lts => https://pastebin.com/dWn4sUn7
<oodsway> my release-upgrades => https://pastebin.com/XWNBiCrT
<oodsway> archeronuk: sori, was focused on pasting ;)
<acheronuk> oodsway: that remote meta-release-lts file is changed by ubuntu. upgrade scripts won't see a LTS -> LTS upgrade is available until ubuntu change it
<zztopless> Evening all... Can anyone recommend a guide to getting samba shares working from kubuntu 18.04 that can be seen from windows?  I feel like I've tried just about everything :(  I can read windows shares in kubuntu and mount them via fstab no problems, but not he other way around...
<BluesKaj> !putty | zztopless
<ubottu> zztopless: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<zztopless> I have putty and use it (mostly to access pfsense), but I don't know how to use it to create/access shares :-(
<moffa> zztopless just edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and start the service. Then you'll have to start troubleshooting
<zztopless> ok, will try again and post errors if/as they occcur
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> After some bug install kubuntu inside ubuntu, i move on to ubuntu budgie, but kubuntu is more mature and more polish. Just litle tweak to my need, it run smoothly.. today im comeback to kubuntu using clean install
<hateball> :)
<zztopless> @moffa well #@&* me... I followed the instructions at https://poweruphosting.com/blog/how-to-install-samba-on-linux/ and it just started working.  I could swear I've gone through that process before, but who knows :/
<moffa> zztopless those instructions seem fine
<zztopless> :-)
<moffa> You probably didn't restart the service last time
<moffa> Glad it's working now though
<zztopless> That wouldn't suprise me.  I would likely have been using mint kde as well, if that makes a difference?
<zztopless> thanks, ditto
<zztopless> I also added the line: "client max protocol = NT1" to smb.conf as instructed at: https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-beaver-samba-shares.html - but seriously, I have been trying on and off for over 12 months to get samba shares working from ubuntu, tried 16.x, 17.x now 18.04.01 and mint equivilents...
<BluesKaj> zztopless, have you tried the network folder option for windows shares on kubuntu?
<zztopless> @BluesKaj from Dolphin?
<BluesKaj> zztopless, yes
<zztopless> @BlueKaj I have tried it in the past without success, haven't tried it on this new VM.  I also tried Nemo (with it's samba plugin) on both kubuntu/Mint-KDE and Mint-Mate without luck.
<BluesKaj> well, it's a VM, the behaviour won't be the same as a bare metal install
<bogdansima> Hello everyone! I have a problem with akonadi. In .locat it takes 13 Gb of space. What can I do?
<zztopless> @BlueKaj For sure, but I have also tested it as a host installation on another machine with the same issues
<bogdansima> Anyone here?
<BluesKaj> bogdansima, are you using kmail and akonadi server?
<someone_> Hi
<someone_>  What is the diffreance between xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 and X.Org X server and Why I can't install them togather ?
<someone_> Why I have to remove X.Org X server to install xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 packages ?
<Delvien> its not uninstalling the xserver all together, its just uninstalling non-hwe, and installing hwe versions of xserver
<someone_> Delvien "hwe" What does it mean ?
<Delvien> hardware enablement
<Delvien> I assumed you knew what it was, since you were trying to install it
<Delvien> :)
<someone_> Delvien Actually I don't,  I'm just try to find a solution for increasing heat of processor when I play a game, it seems to me that GPU does not work and intel driver does not install properly.
<Delvien> igpu, or dedicated?
<leftyfb> someone_: you've been told over and over again. Your system is in a completely unstable and somewhat broken state. Against the advice of multiple people in #ubuntu, you've installed countless applications from source, PPA's and manual packages from debian and god knows where else. Your machine is in a completely unsupportable state. You need to discontinue asking for help until you wipe and reinstall your machine.
<Delvien> #ouch
<someone_> Delvien my card is  intel hd graphics 4000.
<someone_>  leftyfb, My system is fine and I fixed it.
<diogenes_> someone_, and what are your expectations from an intel integrated graphics?
<leftyfb> someone_: no, you "fixed" it by installing packages manually from a non-supported source after you were told how to properly fix the immediate issue. You might have got around the immediate errors but are still running a very unsupported system with all your packages compiled from source, ppa's and outside/unknown sources. Your machine is a mess and cannot be supported by anyone but yourself at this point
<Delvien> gaming on an hd4000 doesnt sound like a great idea to begin with :( that thing is over 8 years old.
<someone_> leftyfb First, I have installed packages only from oibaf ppa, and I removed them and I returned to supported Ubuntu packages.  Second, I told I can't reinstall the system, I have been using this since 2016 , I have a lot of programs and customization there .
<leftyfb> 2018 Aug 05 10:09:58 <leftyfb>	someone_: you have an Intel video chipset. You have to realize "performance" isn't one of it's selling points.
<diogenes_> ^^^
<leftyfb> diogenes_: we've been through all this with someone_. They refuse to listen.
<diogenes_> leftyfb, i see
<someone_> yes, but on windows people does not face increase CPU heat when they play a video or a game .
<Delvien> How much "heat" are we talking about?
<Delvien> lol
<Delvien> well that answers that
<diogenes_> someone_, make an experiment, install windows and try to play there and measure the temperature, then we will be able to draw the conclusions
<pragmaticenigma> more apropo, Linux is in it's infancy when it comes to gaming. It's got a ways to go before reaching parity with other platforms.
<someone_> Guys now I just came here to find an answer to my question, it is not a support question, it is just a general question .
<Delvien> pragmaticen one day we will though, and it will be glorious
<Delvien> someone_: I think I answered that too, i hope :)
<someone_> Do you think "hwe" packages are better ?
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: Then that would be offtopic. wouldn't it... seeing as this is a support channel
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: That is grossly offtopic... Polls are not support worthy
<leftyfb> someone_: refusing to reinstall your OS because of "I have a lot of programs and customization there" is an indication that you have no idea what you're doing and keep throwing customizations and apps from unsupported sources and that now is a great time to start over and learn how to get your system back to a stable state and even throw some of your customizations in, preferably by supported means.
<someone_> My system is fine it has no problem, and when I talk about customization I mean KDE customizations, and other programs such as netbeans .. etc
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: Also, the age of your installation could be the very root cause of your performance issues. All that old stuff sitting around in there. Surprised you haven't bothered looking up how to install fresh and being able to restore your preferences without having to do it from scratch
<someone_> I don't know what can I say.
<bogdansima> BluesKaj: yes I amusig kmail and akonadi
<bogdansima> BluesKaj: I've solved it. Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @acheronuk, I have Ubuntu 16.04 with KDE back ports. How do you upgrade? Is there not a notification that should pop up??
#kubuntu 2018-08-07
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Has anyone installed Kubuntu BB on a new SSD for a Dell Precision 5520 pre-installed w/ Ubuntu? Did you have to disable secure boot or do anything in the BIOS or is it preconfigured/set up for Linux to install? Did you ppa in the 18.04 Dell repositories (from the XPS 13)??
<IrcsomeBot> kokoDev was added by: kokoDev
<IrcsomeBot> hzaljkDtccgT9 was added by: hzaljkDtccgT9
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarcho Taoist, Not yet. Upgrades have not been turned on by ubuntu. You can force one.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> There is also a new distro-release-notifier which will give a system try notification and button to upgrade. I will upload that to the backports ppa once upgrades are enabled by default.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @acheronuk, OK, cheers. My bad!
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> friends,my wi fi adapter is not showing in my computer,after installing kubuntu.At the same time bluetooth adapter is working fine.what to do to fix this problem???? pls help me....
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OMtfNux7/file_8888.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> (Photo, 1280x892) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WDIZ64Jj/file_8889.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> THe situation is shown above.....!!!!!👆👆👆👆👆👆
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> How do I enable two finger click?
<Beaky42> Hello all.
#kubuntu 2018-08-08
<emma> hello everyone
<etrigan63[m]> So has there been any updates as when Plasma 5.13.x will get backported to 18.04? I know that they are waiting on the latest version of QT for a bunch of stuff but I can't seem to get a rough idea of timeframe out of anyone.
<suffokated> hello :)   i'm running into a problem with an external hard drive, on 18.04 - i used the KDE Partition Manager to make the entire drive encrypted with LUKS/ext4 but whenever I mount it via Device Notifier, then open with File Manager (Dolphin), I can't copy anything to it.  I can't even make directories.  I'm assuming it's being mounted as read only but I double checked in the partition manager just to make sure it wasn't read-only permissions, it's
<suffokated> not.  How do I enable write privledges?  I don't encounter the same problem with my thumbdrives but I haven't tried LUKS on those yet
<etrigan63[m]> suffokated: Is this to be mounted at boot time or just when you attach the drive? I have RAID-5 array via USB 3.0 that I mount at boot time. It's not encrypted so it is much simpler.  To mount at boot time read this: https://blog.tinned-software.net/automount-a-luks-encrypted-volume-on-system-start/
<etrigan63[m]> To mount on demand read this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<suffokated> the drive will house some sensitive data, not one i intend on keeping plugged in unless using it.
<suffokated> thanks!  will do so now :)
<etrigan63[m]> Glad I could help.
<suffokated> etrigan63: well mounting was no problem, but I still cannot copy or create anything on the drive :/
<suffokated> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘test’: Permission denied
<etrigan63[m]> Did you unlock the drive with its password?
<suffokated> yes, and as sudo it lets me create directories.  is it not possible to work with the drive as my local user account?
<suffokated> guessing i will need to manually add it to fstab for that
<etrigan63[m]> It could be that root is the owner. You'd have to check permissions now that you have unlocked it. The udiskctl command needs to be executed without sudo.
<suffokated> yes i executed the commands as an underpriviledged user
<suffokated> i only tried sudo to make a directory to see if that had any difference, and it did
<suffokated> so root must own the device lol
<etrigan63[m]> It's non-privileged, but I get what you mean.
<suffokated> gotcha, still sorta new to this :)
<suffokated> can i just chown -R /dev/sdb1 ? lol
<suffokated> well i think it's chown -R user.user /dev/sdb1
<etrigan63[m]> Checking the exact syntax. Normally this is handled via fstab file.
<etrigan63[m]> when you mount the drive, what is the mount point?
<suffokated> into /media/user/driveUUID
<etrigan63[m]> sudo chmod 777 /media/user/driveUUID
<etrigan63[m]> or
<etrigan63[m]> sudo chown -R johndoe:johndoe /media/user/driveUUID
<etrigan63[m]> I feel the second one is safer than the first.
<suffokated> yes :)  i did the second, then used 0700 for chmod :)
<etrigan63[m]> A safer bet is to create your own mount point instead of letting the system decide for you.
<etrigan63[m]> sudo mkdir /mnt/MyMount
<etrigan63[m]> sudo chown mylogin:mylogin /mnt/MyMount
<suffokated> nods
<suffokated> if i add it to fstab, and it's not plugged in, will that have any negative effects on booting?
<suffokated> such as not letting the system boot because fstab can't find the device?
 * etrigan63[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/lbOQYrCvVExOcvXijVDBfPzJ >
<suffokated> okay, thanks again, i'll do that :)  much appreciated!
<etrigan63[m]> Once you have the mount point created, you could use a bash script to handle the opening/mounting and one for unmounting and closing.
<suffokated> i haven't tried any bash scripting yet, still feel like i'll always forever be learning basics haha
<etrigan63[m]> Don't forget to chown the mount point to yourself.
<etrigan63[m]> I've been using linux for years and I learn soemthing new every day.
<suffokated> i did use it full time for about a year
<suffokated> but that was over a decade ago :)
<suffokated> struggling to remember things now
<suffokated> 1803 tipped me over the edge though, our entire household moved to Kubuntu
<qbsd> any advice on what to do about updates today that killed my nvidia driver dead and replaced it with nouveau? is this a known issue?
<etrigan63[m]> The Only Thing That Is Constant Is Change - Heraclitus
<etrigan63[m]> qbsd: Run lsmod | grep nvidia to see if it is actually running nouveau.
<qbsd> already looked at Xorg.log
<qbsd> and lsmod shows nouveau as well
<etrigan63[m]> What does the Driver Manager report?
<qbsd> it says nvidia 390, and it lies
<qbsd> this is an old gts-450, and in the past nvidia tends to shuffle out support in the newest driver releases for older legacy cards
<etrigan63[m]> Mine says I am running nouveau and it's not installed on my system.
<etrigan63[m]> I have a GTX 1080
<etrigan63[m]> Only because I can't get OpenCL to work with AMD cards yet.
<qbsd> if it is a known problem and people are looking at it maybe I'll leave it as is for a test case to gather info; or clonezilla back to known good
<suffokated> i had a similar problem, Kubuntu said I was using nvidia-drivers but Xorg's log said I was using nouveau.  Secure boot in bios was the culprit in my case
<etrigan63[m]> Hmmm, I will have to check that.
<qbsd> this is a z77 ivy bridge. I do not have secure boot
<etrigan63[m]> I have an X399 Threadripper. It does have secure boot.
<etrigan63[m]> brb
<qbsd> driver manager is b0rked. tried to select downgrade to 340 and now I have 2 copies of 'using nouveau'
<qbsd> oh well, gonna roll back until devs figure it out. will try updating again in a week or two
<qbsd> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> How do I enable two finger clicking?
<IrcsomeBot> fhSXTflx66 was added by: fhSXTflx66
<Quantos> Hello, I'm having an issue installing the Oracle VBox Guest Additions on KUbuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<diogenes_> which is?
<Quantos> Well, it won't install at all
<Quantos> I must be missing a step somewhere
<Quantos> But I can't seem to find it
<diogenes_> and what is host os?
<Quantos> Oh, host OS is Win 10
<Quantos> I know, it sucks
<Quantos> I lost a bet and now I'm learning Windows
<diogenes_>  /j #windows
<Quantos> I'm assuming that you're trying to be funny
<hateball> #virtualbox would probably be more accurate
<Quantos> I'm having problems installing the VBox Guest Additions to my KUbuntu 18.04.1 LTS guest running on Win 10 host
#kubuntu 2018-08-09
<IrcsomeBot> oxiqQULL78 was added by: oxiqQULL78
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Anarcho Taoist, SOLVED: reinstalled synaptics.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> How to install infintality font renderer in Bionic??
<hateball> it is nice that multiple screens/panels are just as broken in 18.04 as in 16.04 xD
 * hateball makes a script to reload plasmashell 10 seconds after each login
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> VX,QQ（同号）：253239090 专业工作室推广拉人【电报群国内外有无username、指定群拉人】【机器人定制】【社群代运营】【twitter关注、转发】【facebook关注、转发】【youtube点赞、评论】【出售成品电报账号】 （欢迎社群运营者、项目方、交易所洽谈合作）本工作室全网最低价、服务最好、活人质量最高 招收代理 Telegram with username:smartworkshop 
<IrcsomeBot> 专业工作室推广拉人【电报群国内外有无username、指定群拉人】【机器人定制】【社群代运营】【twitter关注、转发】【facebook关注、转发】【youtube点赞、评论】【出售成品电报账号】 （欢迎社群运营者、项目方、交易所洽谈合作）本工作室全网最低价、服务最好、活人质量最高 招收代理 Telegram with username:smartworkshop or Email: smartelegram at outl
<mparillo_> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Aleric> Hi, I'm following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades/Kubuntu -- After clicking on 'Upgrade' a window without window frame pops up UNDER a dock(?) panel that is very hadly updated...
<Aleric> Nevertheless, after a while another window pops up that says: https://gyazo.com/42f0f17638251cf8e5c0a87f47e9ad4c
<Aleric> My package manager is and always has been 'apt-get'. I'm not aware of anything that is called 'software-properties' tool that it would have?
<Aleric> If things start like this, then I'm too afraid to continue :/
<acheronuk> that warning about disabling 3rd party repos is normal if you have PPAs etc
<acheronuk> software-properties is software-properties-kde, which is the repository/source editor Muon package manager launches when you click "configure software sources"
<Polis2018> Hi
<Polis2018> Is there a way to customize the date and time like in ubuntu?
<Polis2018> in ubuntu there is gconf editor and for KDE?
<nejni-marji_> b/mv 4
<emma> i changed the wall paper on kubuntu 18.04 but the login screen still has the default background
<emma> isn't there a way to make the backgrounds consistent or at least complementary?
<Dragnslcr> You can set the background of the login screen
<Dragnslcr> It's a separate option from users' individual desktop background setting
<Dragnslcr> It's in System Settings -> Workspace -> Startup and Shutdown
<etrigan63[m]> My screen always stays on the login screen when it locks. It never goes black and I have all of the energy set correctly. Any ideas? I do have a GTX 1080 with the latest drivers installed.
#kubuntu 2018-08-10
<IrcsomeBot> DjyHMpxW92 was added by: DjyHMpxW92
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> How do you use emoji in Kubuntu??  i.e. How do I place a KDE emoji in a YouTube comment?
<IrcsomeBot> Amien Crombie was added by: Amien Crombie
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> Yaël GUILLOUX was added by: Yaël GUILLOUX
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> Hello everyone.
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I've got a problem with Kubuntu 18.04 (I've been installing it like a week ago.).
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I would like to get color emoji support, but I don't find any place where they explain how to get it working. … I've been using Arch Linux before switching to Ubuntu and the configuration that used to work on Arch do not work on Kubuntu even though it seems to be using the same piece of software to render the fonts. :/
<markc> FWIW just syaing that Ubuntu Cosmic plus Kubuntu-CI/stable is a fantastic "rolling release"
<BluesKaj> it's not a rolling release
<markc> BluesKaj: I said "rolling release", in quotes. Anyway it's as good as a rolling release.
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<markc> Actually I'm on KubuntuCI/unstable atm and I get a poop ton of new packages every day, just like a bleeding edge Arch system... I can't see why it could not be considered a "rolling release" distro
<hateball> Yael Guilloux, what fonts are you using? From what I read you need to install fonts-noto-color-emoji
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I tried Hateball.. but it doesn't change anything sadly.
<hateball> afraid I havent played around any with emoji stuff myself
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I've been trying like.. 10 different alternatives
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> And it still renders that damn black & white lined emojis
<BluesKaj> markc, if you're on cosmic then you can expect daily upgrades, since it's not an official release and still under development.
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> It's kinda annoying because on my Arch setup I used to use emojis at a lot of places as a visual reminder (like my bookmarks folders on chrome for example..), and now it's more confusing than helping to be honest
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I switched to Kubuntu to get more consistency around my setup, and also because my laptop got stolen.. but it feels strange that such a simple thing isn't working out of the box, but it doesn't work at all even when spending hours trying to figure out.. :(
<markc> BluesKaj: yes, of course, and the KubuntuCI PPA adds about double the amount of packages on top of cosmic. I've been using this combo for over a year (initially with pre-bionic) and it's been pretty solid
<BluesKaj> markc, which ppa is   KubuntuCI PPA ?
<markc> BluesKaj: at first I was chasing HiDPI support but it's been good enough that I have just continued with the same combo
<markc> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/stable/ubuntu cosmic main
<BluesKaj> I already have those repos in my sources.list
<markc> Well there you go, you are also doing the "rolling release" thing :)
<BluesKaj> not really, it's a development release,  almost daily updates/upgrades are to be expected
<BluesKaj> if you were on bionic you wouldn't see as many updates and upgrades anymore ...mostly security
<markc> sure, and to me it feels just like using bleeding edge Arch Linux repos from 1/2 dozen years ago, only more stable
<BluesKaj> well, if you wish :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> So there's no one that have been dealing with color emoji on kubuntu :( ?
<markc> Yaël GUILLOUX: try in another 1/2 dozen hours when the rest of the world starts to wake up
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> Oh yeah, I'm sorry I'm from france. :x
<hateball> implying americans are more prone to emoji usage ;p
<BluesKaj> Yaël GUILLOUX emojis aren't a high priority with most kubuntu users in my experience
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> yeah I can understand, but as a mostly unorganized person, I really liked the fact that it helped me a lot with my self organizing and it also gave a good appearance to my bookmarks folders
<markc> Yaël GUILLOUX: might be a low level Qt issue -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1767390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767390 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Please consider recommends fonts-noto-color-emoji" [Wishlist,New]
<markc> time to chill and watch a movie, bye
<Dragnslcr> Anyone else have problems with copy (ctrl-c) suddenly not working in certain programs? Seems to work fine in Firefox and Konsole, but it doesn't work in Konversation or Kate.
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, works here in Konversation and Kate, but I'm on Cosmic
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, most of the time it works. It just suddenly stopped working for no apparent reason.
<Dragnslcr> It's only happened to me a couple times
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> Hello, does anyone has a solution to enable color emojis on Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Yaël GUILLOUX, Does installing fonts-noto-color-emoji help?
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> nope :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> it renders black & white outlined emojis
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> maybe there's more tweaking to do, but I've been spending a lot of time on this
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> So here I am; reaching for help
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what applications are they not working in?
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> chrome for example
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> google-chrome-stable
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> in Konsole also
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I wouldn't say they're not working
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> It's just that it doesn't render the correct ones
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I have full emoji support, but I can't change them
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> and I don't want those black & white outlined emojis, they aren't readable especially when u're using a dark theme everywhere :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> test ☕️
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I see it but it's in telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> Telegram renders its own emojis I guess
<acheronuk> yes, but we have an IRC bridge
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> oh yeah, sorry
<acheronuk> I see that ok in hexchat in IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> never tried in konsole, and Qt emoji support is spotty AFAIR. Chrome is likewise a weird beast I don't use much
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> acheronuk, can you maybe send me a screenshot of what u're seeing?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> black an white if I paste that in konsole. not sure why emojis would be wanted in konsole
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I don't really want them in Konsole to be honest*
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I'm just using them as an organizing visual method for my bookmarks in chrome
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> and it renders horribly
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 600x127) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PndqusPB/file_8945.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> (Photo, 651x42) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OeLqNa85/file_8946.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I've got this
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I could boot on my windows to show you what it looks like
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> But it's really not the same :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I've seen that Ubuntu 18.04 supports colored emojis out of the box now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Yaël GUILLOUX, in gtk apps
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Qt support is not good
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> Chrome is GTK
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Chrome doesn't use any toolkit quite on spec :/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> waiting for IRC logs to catch up: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/08/10/%23kubuntu.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> to see what looks like in chrome
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I've got a page
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> for the test
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> if you want
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> https://unicode.org/emoji/charts/full-emoji-list.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> go for it. those logs are way behind today
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1095x800) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wNMf1DYq/file_8947.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> WHATTTT
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> but 😢
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> why the hell does it work for u but not for me 😢
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> (Photo, 939x893) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oM8rbktG/file_8948.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> fonts-symbola ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't know. I've never cared about emojis in Chrome
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> can you send me a zip of your /etc/fonts ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> it's like the configs u're using
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BHmv6pSA/file_8949.xz
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> what version of kubuntu are you on?
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yes, but far from standard packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> yeah, but in terms of font? have you made a lot of customization?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Yaël GUILLOUX, not recently. my configs were what we tested for 18.04 release
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I probably have more fonts installed than a stcok install, simply as this syteme has been eveolving over a fairly long period and several upgrades
<IrcsomeBot> r0xsh was added by: r0xsh
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> mh, okay
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> will try your configurations
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> to see if my problem comes from there
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> well
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> it changes nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Yaël GUILLOUX, Ok, in a clean VM I tried, and get what you do … I then installed fonts-noto-color-emoji, rebooted and tried chrome again. It then displays them as this main machine does
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1208x745) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Y1i0bdTG/file_8951.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Yaël GUILLOUX> >_<
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> apart from restarting the desktop session, that's all I had to do on a clean install
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Oh god
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> It's 720p?
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Or 480?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what is?
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Your screenshot
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Why in my PC kde works really bad?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @chronosmsx, nah. I just resized the virtualbox window to a small one so as to not create a pointlessly huge image to post
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> @acheronuk, Oh, yes, seeing vbox window
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> So how to buypass windows flickering?
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> (not screen)
<IrcsomeBot> sianariman was added by: sianariman
<IrcsomeBot> <sianariman> Hi,
<IrcsomeBot> <sianariman> Hi, it's possible to minimize windows in the icon from the app self as in macoxs or Budgie desktop?
<Sia-> Hi, it's possible to minimize windows in the icon from the app self as in macoxs or Budgie desktop?
#kubuntu 2018-08-11
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @hateball, Font: opensans Emoji: emojione (?) Rendering: default, but wishing I could get infintality to install. It is not working in 18.04. Fix?
<Alexfrench> hello all
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> is it possible to update firmware of Dell XPS 15 9550 iwth Kubuntu system?
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> I see this model as supported … https://fwupd.org/lvfs/device/124c207d-5db8-4d95-bd31-34fd971b34f9
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> and having version 1.6.1 currently flashed
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> but `fwupdmgr update` doesnt update to 1.7.0 version
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> what am I doing wrong?
<Alexfrench> i have made a new install this afternoon on a hp dv7 and so i am new
<Alexfrench> what i have to do on a fresh system ?
<IrcsomeBot> <sianariman> nothing
<IrcsomeBot> KruDlfJm21 was added by: KruDlfJm21
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @TaurohtaRR, Are you referring to the BIOS? Did you find an answer?
#kubuntu 2018-08-12
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @TaurohtaRR, Did you try:
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @TaurohtaRR, Did you try: fwupdmgr get-updates  … Firmware metadata has not been updated for 30 days and may not be up to date. … Update now? (Requires internet connection) [y|N]: y
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> @Anarcho Taoist, yes, I'm referring to BIOS
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @TaurohtaRR, try: fwupdmgr get-updates
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> tried already … it didn't help
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> bummer! It worked for me! good luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> (Photo, 942x244) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7GpG2v8G/file_9006.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @TaurohtaRR, Perhaps check if 'Canonical Partners' is checked on in Software Sources - Other Software! 🤷‍♂️
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> partners enabled from the installation
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> I guess it shouldn't affect firmware functionality as this uses uses not repositories but firmware registry
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @TaurohtaRR, It was my understanding that the Ubuntu repo's has fwupdmgr installed but I am sure it can be done otherwise. I hope you get it sorted!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> How do I configure a different scrolling speed for Dolphin and browser? Scrolling is great in my web browser but way too fast in Dolphin!
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> I've had some issues with scroolback in Chrome some time ago and used extension to fix that
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> just set correct scrooling at system level and if in browser there is still some isues tune it by extension
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> if it is Firefox maybe following can help you … https://www.maketecheasier.com/change-the-scrolling-speed-in-firefox/
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> How best to slow down scrolling in plasma settings then? I have tired both srolling distand and coasting but cannot seem to effect change. Browser - I use Palemoon. It has use 'auto scrolling'in settings. I will have to see what extensions are available. thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @TaurohtaRR, Ok, levgen, I found the mousewheel setting in palemoon config. Does it apply to trackpad also - this is what I use. Before I adjust the settings there I would need to get the plasma settings done first for basing calibration though.
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> yes, it should also work for touchpads
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> (Photo, 564x518) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/H10b4Mq0/file_9017.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> also pay attention to mouse scrooll configuration
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @TaurohtaRR, Thanks levgen. Somebody in the Neon Users group just worded me up on the mouse settings - I ignored them as I am using a trackpad - but the mouse wheel scrolls setting did indeed help!
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> glad it worked for u
<IrcsomeBot> Stephan H was added by: Stephan H
<IrcsomeBot> <Stephan H> Hey kubuntu people, anyone having issues with using meta/windows key to open the application menu? It seems to randomly stop working for me while working, so there are no clear steps to reproduce it. I know ALT F1 is supposed to be the way to go, but I'm so used to regular meta key.
<ozbrk> Hi people I've just installed kubuntu. They fixed the logout issues for nvidia drivers now IT FREAKING ROCKS
<ozbrk> I missed the classy UX of KDE
<ozbrk> but hat happened to amarok
<ozbrk> guys need an alarm clock
<ozbrk> any suggestions
#kubuntu 2019-08-05
<panamajohn> my kubuntu guru died and I need to upgrade from whatever I have as it is firefox can't upgrade until I do. 1) How do I find out what version of Kubuntu I have on the machine
<panamajohn> 2) do I have to back up by entire harddrive to upgrade?
<panamajohn> Am I in the right place to ask these questions?
<valorie> panamajohn: there is an "about system"
<valorie> have you ever used krunner?
<valorie> on my system it is alt+space
<valorie> but older ones I think it is alt+f4
<valorie> anyway, once it pops up, just type about and choose about system
<user|41881> Hi
<user|41881> Toll-free number pls
<user|41881> Need some support with Installation
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> user|41881: that's a good one
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<leo_> jjjj
<pragomer> hi.  I just cannot browse my galaxy s7 on kubuntu via kde-connect: https://i.imgur.com/j7xguAZ.png
<pragomer> is this a known issue?
<BluesKaj> pragomer, does it show up on dolphin as TCT under devices?
<pragomer> BluesKaj: no it does not show up in dolphin
<BluesKaj> no pairing notice from either device?
<pragomer> as you can see here, the device is paired: https://i.imgur.com/qqEC7If.png
<pragomer> everything works so far, but not the most imporant thing: file-browsing in dolphin
<pragomer> https://i.imgur.com/EfsTxjR.png
<pragomer> I can also ring the phone from my desktop
<pragomer> BluesKaj: ah yes, it DOES show in dolphin, but I get an error message: https://i.imgur.com/6Sl6Xh3.png
<BluesKaj> pragomer, is your phone pw locked ?
<pragomer> not at the moment that I tried to connect, no
<BluesKaj> are the share file permissions correct ?
<pragomer> BluesKaj: what do you mean exactly with this?
<BluesKaj> make sure you have user permissions to access the files you want
<pragomer> the files are on the phone. how to check them?
<BluesKaj> dunno much about samsung phones
<pragomer> BluesKaj: problem solved. I did not work with the version in playsore nore in f-droid. Both were version 1.12.x
<pragomer> I took an older apk, version 1.10, and it worked.
<BluesKaj> yeah, i saw your query in #kde
<pragomer> BluesKaj: Thank you for your time
<BluesKaj> pragomer, np
<BluesKaj> happy you fixed it
<pragomer> as am I ;-)
<kevparish> Hi
<kevparish> I'm new to Kubuntu, I'm struggling with display settings
<IrcsomeBot> <ismailab93> @kevparish, What's going on?
<IrcsomeBot> catetcpasswd was added by: catetcpasswd
<minasaleeb00> meow
<tomreyn> a kat apparently
#kubuntu 2019-08-06
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> Mister Smith was added by: Mister Smith
<IrcsomeBot> <Mister Smith> hi
<IrcsomeBot> BU402 was added by: BU402
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hi Swift110
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u
<BluesKaj> ok here, and you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Im good just relaxing for now
<jubo2> I need clean systems
<magic_ninja_work> is the connection manager just a frontend to ip addr
<BluesKaj> magic_ninja_work, connection manager or network-manager?
<richkub> hello?
<diogenes_> hi
<richkub> is this a place you can post questions about kubuntu?
<lordievader> Yes
<diogenes_> more than that, sometimes you can even get an answer :)
<richkub> :S
<richkub> well I have a quick question then: Does Kubuntu 19.04 come with ufw?
<lordievader> Preinstalled? No idea. You can install it though.
<diogenes_> richkub, you can check it yourself right here: https://distrotest.net/Kubuntu
<lordievader> Easy way to check is to download and run a live-cd.
<diogenes_> just start it in your browser and have a look.
<richkub> well
<richkub> i did sudo ufw enable
<richkub> and it enabled
<richkub> so I guess that means it's on the ISO?
<richkub> i can't find it being mentioned anywhere in the documentation
<richkub> ubuntu says they have it
<richkub> but not kubuntu
<diogenes_> richkub, run: apt list --installed | grep ufw
<diogenes_> you nned to have 2 packages, ufw and gufw (for gui applications)
<magic_ninja_work> BluesKaj, I had my questions answer in the ubuntu channel. It was regarding the general function of networking and how it worked.
<BluesKaj> magic_ninja_work, ok
<magic_ninja_work> Seems the connectionsmanager in kde uses network manager
<BluesKaj> connection manager is for messaging cklients mostly , is it not?
<lordievader> Most gui network managers are just frontends for NetworkManager.
<BluesKaj> yeah, i don't use NM anymore, back to the interfaces file for me  with ifupdown :-)
#kubuntu 2019-08-07
<ilyag-x> how can I remove a Latte Dock entirely from my desktop (not just the individual widgets on it)?
<lordievader> Good morning
<pragomer> hi. I cannot find the option in "latte-dock" plasmoid to not hide when windows are maximized. where to set that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> Shreddies was added by: Shreddies
<jubo2> What does "A stop job is running for Session 3 of username". I could understand 2 sessions, one with X and one without, but 3?
<jubo2> .. what does it mean
<jubo2> TPM-sensor not being correctly is probably pretty bad news about this laptop
<jubo2> *not being functioning correctly
<jubo2> TPM == Theft Protection Module ?
<IrcsomeBot> bsost_Brendon was added by: bsost_Brendon
<IrcsomeBot> catetcpasswd was added by: catetcpasswd
<IrcsomeBot> <catetcpasswd> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/zeropwn/630832df151029cb8f22d5b6b9efaefb/raw/64aa3d30279acb207f787ce9c135eefd5e52643b/kde-kdesktopfile-command-injection.txt KDE exploit?
<keithzg-M> https://mastodon.technology/users/kde/statuses/102577972593592277
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @keithzg-M, thanks for letting us know!
#kubuntu 2019-08-08
<pragomer> hi. just recently switched to kde. I often use vnc server/viewers to work on different machines in my house. I find that krfb / krdc are a bit "laggy" compared to e.g. vinagre or so. Do you have a recommedation about the beste vnc software regarding speed and latency?
<pragomer> (krdc is even slow with lowest quality settings...)
<pragomer> for example: vinagre (=gtk/gnome application) is much more performant on my kde desktop than krdc
<valorie> pragomer: you should use what works for you
<valorie> if that isn't KDE software, so be it
<valorie> the KDE community makes great software!
<valorie> but maybe not the best for every job, or every person
<pragomer> any recommendations for a slick and fast vnc app?
<ferreus> help
<lordievader> Good morning
<jubo2> How do I format a partition to EXT4 without making it so that only root can mount it?
<jubo2> coz with gparted and kde partition editor they always end up non-writable by others than root
<salsa4life> add user to fstab
<jubo2> The partitions made with gparted are not writable by other than root in any system. How do I change the situation so that normal users can mount the volume
<salsa4life> users i mean
<jubo2> salsa4life: does that affect gparted so that I can make disks mountable by normal user or something that affects who are able to mount it?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Dragnslcr> jubo2- as far as I know, you can't make a partition itself mountable by everyone. Which users can mount partitions is determined by the operating system, not the partition.
<Dragnslcr> If you mean making the root directory of the partition writable after it's been mounted, you can do that by changing the permissions just like you can on any directory.
<salsa4life> i think with users in the fstab entry of the mount point its possible to allow it to be mounted by everyone
<lordievader> Gparted has nothing to do with being able to mount a partition or not. Gparted only creates partitions on block devices, for which you need RW access to the block device. Usually reserved for root only.
<jubo2> fstab seems to be for mounting partitions automatically or almost automatically, I'd just like that when I plug in a partition it would become writable by the user and not requiring sudo to write to
<jubo2> I'd like to be able to ad-hoc attach volumes, not based on strict rules. Any help?
<jubo2> right clicking on root of EXT4 volume and selecting "Properties" does not offer any way to change them
<zfoo> hot-plugging of usb/sd card storage?
<jubo2> HDD connected with a SATAIII-USB3 connector
<jubo2> So how do I remount the disk as the actual user, instead of mounting it as root?
<zfoo> sudo mount -o remount,user <disk> <mount_point>
<jubo2> thanks zfoo, though can't get it to work with 'sudo mount -o remount,user /dev/sdb1 /media/juboxi/250GB\ ext4/'
<jubo2> I wish I could just make disks that can be attached and detached without a ton of hack
<jubo2> Cannot do anything in Dolphin even after that remount
<jubo2> trying to replace 'user' with my username just leads it to complaining about something. That above command runs, but does not help in actually being able to drag and drop files on Kubuntu in 2019
<jubo2> I remember there used to be ways to make EXT4 volumes without needing to hack a ton to get them to mount so that a normal user can write stuff to them, but that was a long time ago and I don't recall how it used to be done
<jubo2> I guess this is some security improvement, but needing to take half-a-day to figure out how to use make and mount EXT4 volumes, when you'd just like a partition that does not have the NTFS shit that always breaks
<jubo2> I'd just like a way to ad-hoc mount volumes as the user of the system, but route to it seems a bit broken or very obscure
<jubo2> can malicious malware corrupt the hardware if it just is bad enough?
<jubo2> C'mon people work with me. I'm trying to get systems clean
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> @jubo2, Maybe try … sudo chown username:username /path/to/mountpoint … sudo chmod 777 /path/to/mountpoint
<jubo2> plyr0: thanks. I don't see why I would need to 777 it as I'm the only one that needs the write rights
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> @jubo2, Ah ok. Did it work?
<jubo2> hold on .. I try
<jubo2> plyr0: Thanks it worked
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> 👍
<Kuub> hi
<Kuub> anyone heeeeere
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kuub> what an aspy function
<Kuub> ok then
<Kuub> I downloaded a deb file
<Kuub> let it do its thing to see what happened
<Kuub> a program called qapt package installer installed it for me
<Kuub> is qapt package installer part of the kubuntu iso?
<Kuub> or something I've got from somewhere else
<bprompt> Kuub:   judging by the name I'd think is a QT4 or QT5 package more so than a kde package per se, though kubuntu installs with QT already
<genii> Yes, it's a Qt front-end to apt
<Kuub> so it comes on the kubuntu iso?
<genii> It's one of the packages installed when kubuntu-desktop gets installed, so yes
<Kuub> oh ok
<Kuub> thanks
<genii> np
<genii> I believe it's in the libqapt3 package, or similar
<Kuub> so (i'm sure this goes without saying) that means it's safe to use?
<genii> ..on deb packages which have been prepared for *buntu and the specific version you're on, it should work fine.
<genii> If you download random deb files from Debian or other repositories, or other versions of *buntu it will probably tell you some error about dependencies or missing packages
<Kuub> ofc
<Kuub> but I mean the program itself
<Kuub> is kosher
<genii> Yes
<Kuub> thanks
#kubuntu 2019-08-09
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<pragomer> Hi. In kubuntu 18.04.2 the kde-partition-manager does not start with root privileges. how can I fix this?
<valorie> pragomer: if an application needs root privs it will give you a input screen for your password
<valorie> it is a bad idea to start applications in "root"
<valorie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pragomer> valorie: hi.. yes kde partitionmanager gives me the kdesu box, I input the correct pw but I dont see any disks.. I read about that the program wants to function without root privileges in the future, but in my case this does not work
<pragomer> perhaps someone could check this
<valorie> well, kpm is under active development
<OerHeks> you might not see disks if it is an UEFI bios machine, boot in uefi mode.
<pragomer> its mbr mode, not uefi
<OerHeks> oke uefi ruled out
<pragomer> I actually have to use "sudo partitioinmanager" instead of kdesu for beeing able to use it
<valorie> that's a bad idea
<valorie> :(
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pragomer> valorie: I know about sudo ;-)  but kdesu does not work actually
<valorie> running gui applications using sudo will make hash of your permissions
<valorie> have you tried pkexec?
<valorie> if that works but inputting your passw doesn't, then i would file a bug report
<pragomer> valorie: how is the usage of pkexec in this cas?
<diogenes_> what you trying to do with pkexec?
<OerHeks> !pkexec
<ubottu> pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user. To run a graphical application (e.g. gedit) which can write to the entire filesystem, use e.g. "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY gedit /etc/environment"
<pragomer> diogenes_: kde's partitionmanager gets no root privileges when I enter the kdesu password; thats my problem and a know bug as it seems
<OerHeks> you stated you see no disks after password..
<diogenes_> pragomer, as suggested: pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY <app name> /etc/environment
<rapier> hello
<rapier> wondering how all of this works I am  sorta new to linux some small pointers would help
<rapier> anyone here ?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rapier> or can anyone read this ?
<rapier> huh?
<OerHeks> hi rapier just ask, wait and see
<rapier> I am sorta looking for a touter for the basics on linux I know some but not really much
<rapier> most of what I know comes from using DOS as a kid
<OerHeks> good start; https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<rapier> OerHeks thank you for the info
<rapier> I have done searches myself but was unsure where to start
<rapier> there are alot of guides that dont really show basics
<rapier> well that was all I really needed thank you again I will be off
<OerHeks> have fun!
<pragomer> diogenes_: it worked. after i executed pkexec the app now works also as normal. thank you all very much. awesome community. very kind
<diogenes_> yw
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kubuntu> hello
<Guest14933> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Hi! I'm a beginner to Kubuntu & wondering about this recent bug that KDE has now fixed ,will the updates come to Discover next week?  (I haven't had any security updates there) Or do we have to do this manually? Thanks! Also how would one know if one is compromised? I was on some random website that wanted to download something,I hope Firefox stopped it,but I'm not sure... Would really appreciate any help in all this confusion !
<diogenes_> Shreddies, i would not trust firefox a single bit.
<BluesKaj> Shreddies, I recommend updating/upgrading in the cli (manually) 2-3 times/week, discover can be buggy
<BluesKaj> Shreddies, check your downoads folder for unknown .exe files
<BluesKaj> or anything that looks suspicious
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @BluesKaj, thanks,how do I do that,what is cli
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @BluesKaj, will do!
<BluesKaj> the Konsole
<BluesKaj> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, in the konsole will update/upgrade your packages
<BluesKaj> Shreddies ^
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> ehh is this normal in Konsole
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". … See "man sudo_root" for details.
<BluesKaj> Shreddies yes, sudo gives temporary root permissions, hope you entered a password when installing kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> i think so,    no .exe files but I'm  not sure how good Dolphin is at searching.Recently installed so very few files.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> was this the troublemaker ? The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required: …   libllvm7
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> All packages are up to date.
<BluesKaj> updates/upgrades give upgraded packages and replace some older ones so you can use sudo apt autoremove 'packagename'
<BluesKaj> afterwards if the not needed notice comes up
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Removing libllvm7:amd64 (1:7-3~ubuntu0.18.04.1) ... … Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.27-3ubuntu1) ... … that means I'm done I suppose,not sure what triggers are
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Thanks a million for your help ,I now know not to rely just on Discover.Made a note on how to do this again in the future .
<BluesKaj> Shreddies, enjoy kubuntu :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @BluesKaj, Now that Windows 7 will have no more support it's nice to have switched to something with less bloatware ,really don't like Windows 10
<BluesKaj> windows is useful if you "have to use it" on the job for example, but it's very vulnerable security-wise even now.
<RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/fixes-for-recent-kde-desktop-vulnerability/
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @BluesKaj, & their data hoarding & privacy policy is a bit too much for me.It's just KDE that had problems,all other UBuntu should be fine,right?
<BluesKaj> Shreddies, all ubuntu flavours have their strengths and weaknesses, but i prefer Kubuntu to all the others due it's large number of choices and configurability
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> I tried Ubuntu but the terminal stuff was driving me a little nuts,so I switched to something that resembles Windows more.I'm not doing any fancy pants high tech stuff so it works for me =)
<BluesKaj> Ubuntu does require terminal use any more than any other 'buntu flavours in my experience
<BluesKaj> does not require, rather
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> that's what I was told,but maybe I was wrong,like Kubuntu anyway so far with LTS so when that changes I'll decide,but happy staying with Kubuntu for now,it is a little trickier when searching for Kubuntu specific problems,because most of the results te
<jubo2> I can get an ok 2nd had business laptop for 450€ or a new one with modern goodies for 820€
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey jubo2
<Franzo> Hello
#kubuntu 2019-08-10
<IrcsomeBot> ROGER SUTTERFIELD was added by: ROGER SUTTERFIELD
<boing> Hello
<boing> The bootup process is almost 2 minutes, any help would helpful.
<Unit193> `systemd-analyze blame`?
<boing> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XJmS9DsWXh/
<boing> i havent used Linux in years so may need some help
<Unit193> mpd and snapd are taking a bit of time, but shouldn't be two minutes.
<boing> I just removed mpd. Is snapd required?
<Unit193> Depends on if you use snaps.
<MrSassyPants> So I suppose a recent kubuntu update did this. I get blank screens (energy save style) after 10 minutes. But the kde settings thing doesn't seem to know such a thing
<boing> Unit193, why are there loops at bootup?
<boing> Good Night
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! I am a filthy dual booter. At the moment I cannot write to my Windows SSD when I mount it while being on Kubuntu 18.04. Does anyone else have that problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Fast Startup in Windows is deactivated.
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> @Linuxophil, Thats weird
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @plyr0, Very much.
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> @Linuxophil, Check if windows magically enabled it again
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @plyr0, I did. Last time like 10mins ago.
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> @Linuxophil, Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> I saw someone with the same problem in arch group yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Interesting!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> btw, here's the line of the "mount" output:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> seems like Kubuntu decided to mount it as read only.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Even though dolphin says that it is display and edit for everybody.
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> @Linuxophil, Ooh
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> DANIEL SONG was added by: DANIEL SONG
<IrcsomeBot> <DANIEL SONG> DANIELR
<IrcsomeBot> <DANIEL SONG> (Photo, 1190x611) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/w6148PAi/file_17102.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @DarinMiller @RikMills @Sick_Rimmit can we add the daysandbox bot to get rid of the spammers?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @bauchhaus, we don't get many, so probaly a bit overkill
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I have no objection to they, but no clue how to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> If we start getting flooded, I'll look into 'measures'
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> I'm admin at https://t.me/OpenStreetMapOrg and https://t.me/puredata . Using that open source bot there and it saves a lot of spam intervention, just the minor inconvenicne that a new member can't post links or images for the first 24 hrs
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> That's the bot: https://tgdev.io/bot/daysandbox_bot
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Thanks. There are many bots designed to protect TG channels. If we get flooded, I will look into it
<feodoran> where can I get the path to the current application launcher icon?
<BluesKaj> feodoran, are you trying to change the icon?
<feodoran> I want to use the breeze dark theme, but with the icon from the kubuntu theme
<BluesKaj> feodoran, you can download more icon themes in system settings>appearance>icons
<feodoran> why download? I already have it. I just need to know its file path
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @RikMills, just make sure you pick one where zou are sure it isn't doing shady stuff in the background.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> You removed the spam, but you did not ban the spammer from the group or reported it.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @bauchhaus, This is why I won't add one in a hurry
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @bauchhaus, Yes. I  did
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @RikMills, ok.
<BluesKaj> feodoran, try /usr/share/icons
<feodoran> BluesKaj: ok with a lot of time I can search there manually ... or I just check the path of the currently setup icon. that needs to be stored somewhere?
<feodoran> where can I the file that describes such a (default) themes?
<BluesKaj> feodoran, I tried , locate system-settings, you'll get a list in the terminal
<feodoran> BluesKaj: what do you mean "locate system-settings"?
<feodoran> oh that is supposed to be a command
<BluesKaj> because system-settings is where one can choose the icon themes
<BluesKaj> yes it's a command
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<feodoran> I don't know what icon that is, but this is not the application launcher
<tux__> hello, i cant either install virtualbox or vmware player on kubuntu 19.10 ... is it possible that the kernel is too new?
<BluesKaj> tux__, make sure you give user permissions to the installer bundle then open a terminal where it downloaded and do 'sh VMware-Player-15.1.0-13591040.x86_64.bundle' and follow the instructions
<BluesKaj> also make sure you have build-essential installed first
<tux__> BluesKaj: build-essential is installed, there are 2 modules to compile. the 2nd is compiled and the 1st vmware monitor did not work. i could paste the vmware.log if it helps?
<BluesKaj> also make sure you have build-essential installed first
<BluesKaj> oops , i tried launching vmplayer and it won't won't compile the kernel module here, so no luck for me either on 19.10
<tux__> do you have 19.10 too?
<BluesKaj> yes
<tux__> ok, and does virtualbox work for you?
<BluesKaj> i'm testing the 19.10 devel OS
<BluesKaj> I haven't tried VB
<tux__> i use the beta of 19.10 from this day. could you try virtualbox?
<BluesKaj> I don't care much for VMs much personally, i just tried vmplayer on 19.10 since you were having an issue, so now we both have it :-)
<tux__> ok ty then ... that means we have too wait until release?
<BluesKaj> vmwareplayer that is
<BluesKaj> tux__, I think you're right about the kernel being too new
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Hi ! What do you guys do when the screen freezes & you can't move the mouse to close anything & putting PC on sleep doesn't work.I found a bunch of keyboard shortcuts but they haven't worked so far.Its probably due to "too many tabs syndrome " I've tried tweaking Firefox but that doesn't work.I would like to have an alternative to the power button because apparently that is bad for the PC. Any ideas ?
<tomreyn> Shreddies: the first thing to try is to switch to a tty:
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> if this doesn't work, use:
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> in fact R, E I are disabled on *buntu* for security reasons, so just S, U, B is enough - and easier to remember, too
<tomreyn> i tend to remind myself using "this situation is SUBoptimal".
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Great thank you so much.😀Making a note for when it happens next time.Any good option if it decides to freeze when haven't saved the last bit?
<tomreyn> save your work regularly, use applications which will do so for you automatically
<tomreyn> the S and U should help you loosing less work, though
<tomreyn> sync (empty write cache to disk) + unmount file systems
<tomreyn> b is just reboot
<tomreyn> next time when you reboot this way, you may also have a better log of what actually went wrong and caused this situation: journalctl -b -1 -e
<tomreyn> that's on 18.04 and newer
<tomreyn> the second parameter is a ONE, not an ELL
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, You lost me there
<tomreyn> Shreddies: i'm just saying: (1) note down this command: journalctl -b -1 -e      and (2) run it next time you're back after such a crash to review what may have caused the crash
<tomreyn> journalctl is a way to view the system logs ("journal" in systemd speak). "-b -1" tells it to show you the logs from just the previous session, "-e" tells the log viewer to jump to the end of this log, which is when the system crashed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> If I understand you correctly & then that means you can figure out what happened thanks to the log? (excuse me the total ignoramus when it comes to this stuff)
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, My bad for some reason I didn't see your comment
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> I do have some errors when it boots but they load so quickly I have no idea what gobbledygook  error code is written
<tomreyn> Shreddies: *maybe+ you can figure it out this way. it's worth having a look and maybe sharing the log here (by posting it to a pastebin)
<tomreyn> Shreddies: during reboot those errors were probaly just warnings that an unplanned file system check has been triggered because the file systems had not been unmounted cleanly
<tomreyn> but sure, there could be more. how often do those crashes occur?
<tomreyn> keep typing "tomreyn", i might miss your replies otherwise
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Less than once a week usually but laptop is new.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Oops my bad.not used to this multi user Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Oops my bad.not used to this multi user Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, What is a paste bin?
<tomreyn> i'm actually on IRC via the bridge
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> if you like you can post a full log now and i'll have a quick look and maybe suggest a few things to improve upon
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> right after a quick bathroom visit, that is
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, That would be awesome, might take a bit of time since I've never done this before
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Any particular reason for the exclamation marks before words?Is it like an equivalent of bangs in Duck duck go?
<tomreyn> @Shreddies we have this bot on irc which will spit out explanations on some commands we trained it about. when i type anything with an !exclamation !mark while supporting others i do to to point it out thatthey can get more info on this topic from the bot
<tomreyn> i.e. you can type !bug or !irc or !18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ahh,thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, got the infor from Konsole,will send u link shortly
<tomreyn> running " journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 " will probably not take you long. it gets the current log, and posts it to a website (termbin.com) which then returns a http address for you to share here
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DXdDjnGhxd/
<tomreyn> @Shreddies: *this* is the command i suggested for you to run after it crashes. what i would offer to look at now is your full log of the current session, as produced (and automatically shared) by    " journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<tomreyn> oh i see you like to rewrite some bits. just run   journalctl -b    > /tmp/journal     then and edit /tmp/journal to your liking before you'll ost it
<tomreyn> *(p)ost
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, My bad ,hope I did it right this time https://termbin.com/wrfb
<tomreyn> no worries @Shreddies, and yes, this looks like what i suggested
<tomreyn> i'll have a look. in the meantime maybe you can tell me whether i should use
<tomreyn> @Shreddies
<tomreyn> or just
<tomreyn> Shreddies
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn> oh i see you like to rewrite some bits. just run   journalctl -b    , Dunno what you mean
<tomreyn> to get your attention, since i have no clue about telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, whatever you think is best
<tomreyn> ok. i noticed your funny mac address   address fdaa:bbcc:ddee:0:...   from the first log you posted
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Shreddies  does highlight in green so maybe that's good in case some others are having conversations...
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I don't use MAC it's a Windows PC =S
<tomreyn> okok ;)  checking your logs now
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, LOL reminds of me of my friend who calle dher Wifi CIA Surveillance van =p
<tomreyn> :) that was quite a trend some years ago. i still think its funny. you have a LENOVO 81F4/LNVNB161216, BIOS 7SCN26WW 10/26/2018  - check lenovo.com for a new bios maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, what is wrong with the 1 I have?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, 1 of these.Lol should name the wifi free malware & viruses
<tomreyn> nothing specific, i just suggest this generically since often newer firmwares will fix or work around security and other issues
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, on windows only?
<tomreyn> maybe, i have not checked. so you have a docking station connected. those usually get firmware updates, too.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, How do I know if I have a docking station,whatever that is =S
<tomreyn> there's this non standard message on your log. it may be worth searching the webfor: "ACPI Warning: GPE type mismatch (level/edge) (20181213/evxface-792)"
<tomreyn> a docking station is what you conect your computer to when you come home. so you only need to connec thte computer to one periphal device, and not all of your 20 monitors, 10 mice, 3 keyboards and what have you
<tomreyn> "acpi ABCD0000:00: ACPI dock station (docks/bays count: 1)"  tells me you (seem to) have one
<tomreyn> it's possible this is just a connector to connect to a docking station, though, and you dont actually have one connected
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, why yes I do have 20 fabulous monitors 😆   For  this ACPI Warning: GPE type mismatch (level/edge) (20181213/evxface-792)  it just seems to be results of people having that same line & various problems like wifi (not an issue for me) & some russian https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/security/14980151
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> i915 unable to load firmware  https://github.com/clearlinux/distribution/issues/591
<tomreyn> hmm i'm not that far on your log to see whether this is an issue on yours, yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Oh ok,I can wait,just let me know if you want me to do anything,thanks!
<tomreyn> i just checked which docking stations are available for your ideapad 330s, but there are actually 0
<tomreyn> for now, just remain connected ;)
<tomreyn> here's what a dock(ing station) looks like https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/accessories-and-monitors/docking/c/docking
<tomreyn> AKA port replicators
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Is that a bad thing? I haven't needed to connect anything ,maybe in future a DVD drive & USB,nothing fancy...
<tomreyn> no, not an issue at all
<tomreyn> it just means this is not a laptop primarily targetting a business audience basically
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I won't be sequencing DNA or anything so then I can just ignore it I suppose..
<tomreyn> this *may* be an issue, though:  ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.HEC.ECMD], AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psargs-330)
<tomreyn> run this: wget -qO- https://termbin.com/wrfb | grep 'ACPI Error:'
<tomreyn> !acpi
<ubottu> to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<tomreyn> actually run this: wget -qO- https://termbin.com/wrfb | grep -E 'ACPI (BIOS )?Error:'
<tomreyn> actually run this: wget -qO- https://termbin.com/wrfb | grep -E 'ACPI (BIOS )?Error'
<tomreyn> ... third iteration surely works ;)
<tomreyn> hmm yes this really screams for a bios update
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Did I do it wrong?   wazapp@wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB:~$ wget -qO- https://termbin.com/wrfb | grep 'ACPI Error:' … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FNCL, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FN00._ON, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) â€
<IrcsomeBot> 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FNCL, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FN00._ON, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FNCL, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) â€
<IrcsomeBot> 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FN01._ON, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FNCL, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FN01._ON, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531
<IrcsomeBot> aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FNCL, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FN02._ON, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FNCL, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531
<IrcsomeBot> aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FN02._ON, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FNCL, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FN03._ON, AE_NOT_FOUND
<IrcsomeBot> (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FNCL, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FN03._ON, AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psparse-531) … aug 10 22:29:37 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_TZ.FNCL, AE_NOT_
<tomreyn> use a pastebin next time, please
<tomreyn> i just gave you this command to look at the output i've already seen here
<tomreyn> you're currently being muted, but can talk to IRC (and me) again to shortly
<tomreyn> latest bios update for your system https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/300-SERIES/330S-14IKB/81F4/downloads/DS502884
<tomreyn> version 7SCN34WW 25 Jun 2019
<tomreyn> yours is 7SCN26WW 10/26/2018
<tomreyn> so v26 vs v34 basically
<tomreyn> you can talk again now
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ok,thanks.What would you like me to now? Boot to Windows & update BIOS?
<tomreyn> @Shreddies: if you wrote anything since you posted the acpi errors here i didnt get to see it.
<tomreyn> i did see what you just asked though
<tomreyn> i only suggest things, you decide what you do. i do suggest you do a bios upgrade. but i cannot tell what this may mean for your support status / warranty.
<tomreyn> normally, bios upgrades are fine, failed bios uogrades (which are very raare nowadays), where users followed the documentation, result in free hardware replacements.
<tomreyn> thats during warranty period. but that's just generally, check your status with hp / the shop youbought from if you want to be certain
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ok will try a BIOS upgrade ,I need to be in WIndows to do that though,right?
<tomreyn> yes. there are unsupported ways to do it from linux, but i can't recommend this
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ok,how do I pick the right one though? Bought the PC abroad & if there are issues I will just do factory reset.Haven't put my files on this PC yet anyway.
<tomreyn> Shreddies: there's just one on the page i linked, so not much you can do wrong
<tomreyn> so download both 7scn34ww.txt and 7scn34ww.exe from https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/300-SERIES/330S-14IKB/81F4/downloads/DS502884 then read the instructions in the .txt file
<tomreyn> here's the downloads overview for yyour model https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/300-series/330s-14ikb/81f4/downloads
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Thanks!
<tomreyn> Shreddies: wait a sec
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, sure
<tomreyn> while you're on windows, also install the Intel ME patch
<tomreyn> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/300-SERIES/330S-14IKB/81F4/downloads/DS504090
<tomreyn> intel ME is a minimal operating system running on your CPU whenever it has power connected (i.e. also when the computer is shutdown). so you always want to have that patched.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, by downloading from the link above? or is this separate issue?
<tomreyn> you have the bios downloads (txt and exe) as i pointed out before, and you have the separate intel ME downloads (txt and exe) from https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/300-SERIES/330S-14IKB/81F4/downloads/DS504090
<tomreyn> download all four files, read .txt files, follow instructions there using the .exe files
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/7sme04ww.txt
<tomreyn> yes, that's one of the two txt files
<tomreyn> and one of the two files regarding the intel ME firmware patch
<tomreyn> if anything is unclear, please ask
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I'm really confused
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Management_Engine explains what Intel ME is
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> how do I add a screenshot?
<tomreyn> sorry for confusing you. you can just do the bios upgrade for now, if it helps
<tomreyn> upload to imgur.com, then post the url here.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Anywho it says this ME is only for Lenovo ideapad 330S bla bla loads of numbers
<tomreyn> isnt that what you have then?
<tomreyn> here's what i gatehered from your log earlier: <tomreyn> [..] you have a LENOVO 81F4/LNVNB161216, BIOS 7SCN26WW 10/26/2018  - check lenovo.com for a new bios maybe
<tomreyn> 81F4 does seem to point to lenovo ideapad 330S 14 inch
<tomreyn> you can probably confirm this on the bottom of your computer
<tomreyn> probably also on the bios
<tomreyn> (bios setup screen)
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> (Photo, 387x153) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/p0CjpoKt/file_17109.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, they don't match up fully
<tomreyn> what does it say on the bottom of your computer  /  in your bios setup screen then?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, will check!
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, 330S 141KB,nothing more specific
<tomreyn> but that's exactly what it says on the prompt
<tomreyn> 330S-14IKB
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, my bad,I was looking for the entire sequence,so I have the right one! yay!
<tomreyn> the rest there are other compatible models
<tomreyn> yes you should be good
<tomreyn> i'm quite convinced its the right model, also most likely this bios upgrade would fail (before it actually starts flashing) if it was a different model.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, thanks! How do I do that ? Please load default in BIOS setup menu before executing this program.
<tomreyn> but the risk is totally with you, of course
<tomreyn> do you know how to enter the bios setupscreen?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Shreddies, I'm willing to give it a shot!
<tomreyn> like right after powering on?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> F something
<tomreyn> probably, i don't now the exact key combo
<tomreyn> if you're lucky it says so at the time. or after hitting escape.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ok so I can't install it until I leave the "main screen" for a black screen?
<tomreyn> most of the time "delete" (del) key or an F key get you there
<tomreyn> hmm not sure what you mean by "leave the main screen for a black screen"
<tomreyn> main screen of what?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, when I installed Kubuntu I had to use bios ,so I think I can do it again
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, general windows ,for the "old looking" one https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3dy5sYXB0b3BtYWcuY29tL2ltYWdlcy93cC9wdXJjaC1hcGkvaW5jb250ZW50LzIwMTUvMTAvMTQ0NDk1MDg1Ni02NzB4Mzc2LmpwZw==
<tomreyn> okay, cool. so the .txt file you're reading suggests you enter the bios setup and select the option to reload setup (vendor) defaults
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I donwloaded & when installing in Setup it said : 1. This package is built for Lenovo ideapad 330S-14IKB/15IKB only, do not try it on other machines. 2. Do not change the default installation path. 3. System will automatically reboot after BIOS update, Please save and close your opening documents before update process beginning 4. Make sure the battery is fully charged and AC adapter is plug-in before you updating BIOS 5.
<IrcsomeBot> Please load default in BIOS setup menu before executing this program.
<tomreyn> on this very screen you just posted, on the bottom lines, it says "F9 Setup defaults." this is basically what you're supposed to do there.
<tomreyn> it's just a safety measure. i don't think its really needed, nd would personally skip it if the system was running stable (like yours is). but then, its your warranty, you choose ;)
<tomreyn> your bios will look more like this https://lnv.i.lithium.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/66583iBAB649E9F83489C1/image-size/original
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, In  Bios what do I do next?
<tomreyn> hit F9
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Load optimal defaults?
<tomreyn> IrcsomeBot: yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Now what?
<tomreyn> IrcsomeBot: save and exit
<tomreyn> F10
<tomreyn> then boot to windows again, do the bios upgrade
<tomreyn> you notice none of this has anything to do with kubuntu, right ;)
<tomreyn> i'm happy to help, though
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Great thank.Yeah I applaud you 👏👏👏👏👏
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I realised yeah when booting into Windows ha ha
<tomreyn> if anyone watching thinks we should keep it out of this channel (due to off topic), just say so, thanks
<tomreyn> there's sadly no bios guide for your model from lenovo. apparenlty they no longer consider it neccessary to document those
<tomreyn> there's a nice hardware servicing guide, though, if you ever get bored
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, That sucks .shutting down after updating
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I never get bored.but thanks anyway
<tomreyn> what you did on windows was really just to 'stage' the bios upgrade. it just places the upgrade file on the mainboard, which is read by the upgrading utility on the next boot
<tomreyn> it'll now flash it, showing progress bars
<tomreyn> i think the progress bar will fill twice. after that, it'll reboot again and maybe once more
<tomreyn> ...before it boots the OS again
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, So far it's round dots going in a circle "Getting windows ready. Don't turn off computer "
<tomreyn> oh then it does the flashing from windows actually, ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, While I wait.I was thinking to thank you I could send you something from Sweden if you wanted I'm just not sure how comfortable you are with giving your address to a stranger on the Internet... or I could donate to Kubuntu if they accept PayPal
<tomreyn> the bios you have can actually be upgraded from windows, from an uefi shell, and from linux, too. but lenovo only supports it from windows, since they only sell those models with windows and so it's their best compromise between having to support as few systems as possible and making it easy for the end user.
<tomreyn> Shreddies: heh, that's kind of you. i appreciate the gesture, but don't spend your money on me. you're welcome to support your local linux users group or some needy person in the streets, though.
<tomreyn> mediciens sans frontieres is also a great cause to donate money to.
<tomreyn> but yes, kubuntu as well, of course. most if not all of the flavours are all volunteer driven after all.
<tomreyn> https://kubuntu.org/contribute-to-kubuntu/ -> Donate to Kubuntu   has a paypal form
<tomreyn> Shreddies: is it still going then?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, It automatically booted to kubuntu then loaded some more on windows
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn> https://kubuntu.org/contribute-to-kubuntu/ -, Ok thanks!
<tomreyn> at least before the bios upgrade, your system was also affected by bug 1726159 - which is not actually an ubuntu bug, but a firmware issue, i think
<ubottu> bug 1726159 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCIe BUS Error causing really slow laptop performance" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726159
<tomreyn> Shreddies: thanks for donating! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Ok well good to update anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, You're very welcome! What do I do now on windows?
<tomreyn> i'm trying to say this issue may have been fixed by the bios upgrade you just did
<tomreyn> i suggest you do the intel ME upgrade as well
<tomreyn> and once that's done, boot to ubuntu again and get us another log to see if it helped anything:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> *kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, How do I do that?
<tomreyn> Shreddies: i explained earlier, but maybe it was too much at once. let me repeat:
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Have Intel pentium gold (sticker) Feel free to quote yourself
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Yeah it definitely was tmi at once
<tomreyn> intel ME downloads (txt and exe) from https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/300-SERIES/330S-14IKB/81F4/downloads/DS504090
<tomreyn> download both files, read .txt file, follow instructions there using the .exe file
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Management_Engine explains what Intel ME is
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, had  a read,just got more confused,oh dear
<tomreyn> i didn't get the pentium gold sticker reference / joke, but ... i do not crave for one ;)
<tomreyn> okay let me take a look at the .txt as well, a sec
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I was being serious,there is such a sticker on the laptop
<tomreyn> sorry to hear this ;)
<tomreyn> so in the .txt at https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/7sme04ww.txt only read the UPDATE INSTRUCTIONS
<tomreyn> which is porbably already not easy.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, yeah I got stuck Before updating to this firmware, if you are using Intel Active Management …   Technology, Intel Small Business Technology, or Intel Standard Manageability, …   you should first unprovision your system by downloading and following the …   instructions available on the link below: …      https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=unprovisioning%20tool …   *If these technologies are not config
<IrcsomeBot> your system, you can disregard …    above information. …   *After unprovision and MEFW update, you can then re-provision your system.
<tomreyn> yesthis is really for very advanced users
<tomreyn> so, your computer has the ability to be remove controlled even when its powered off
<tomreyn> but this functionality requires to be enabled in the bios first of all
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, what should i do next,it just goes on about more complicated stuff
<tomreyn> has your computer ever been remotely controlled on purpose by a support technician, like in an enterprise / company envirnoment?
<tomreyn> have you been working in an environment where you would have other staff service cmputers remotely?
<tomreyn> with this computer, that is
<tomreyn> i'm asking this because that's what this .txt file is asking you about
<tomreyn> just in more convoluted words
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, took it out of the box like 15days ago ,then installed Kubunu on my own,nobody else has had access
<tomreyn> okay, cool, then you can safely skip the preparational steps and you can just run the .exe
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, nice!
<tomreyn> make sure your computer is plugged into power
<tomreyn> ah crap you probably need to install the windows driver first
<tomreyn> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/300-SERIES/330S-14IKB/81F4/downloads/DS502905
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I got the lenovo bios thing again,was it the wrong link? https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/se/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/300-series/330s-14ikb/81f4/downloads/ds504090
<tomreyn> oh you got it running already? that's cool, if it works
<tomreyn> i just assumed that you'd need to install a driver beforehand, in which case the ME upgrade would have failed
<tomreyn> i.e. would not have started
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, It says are you sure you want to update BIOS for this machine
<viewer|73> I'm having a problem with kmail connecting to Gmail.  Was working for years up until two days ago...
<tomreyn> BIOS? weird. are you sure you ran the correct .exe?
<viewer|73> Akondi resources for Google services is temporarily disabled.
<tomreyn> Shreddie: can you confirm you were running 7sme04ww.exe now?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, 7sme04ww(2)
<tomreyn> viewer|73: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=153912
<tomreyn> Shreddie: yes. 7sme04ww.exe
<tomreyn> Shreddie: so the prompt is just weird, they must have done copy + paste there.
<tomreyn> keep going
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ok,so I repeat the whole process again?
<viewer|73> tomreyn: Thanks for the link.  I guess that's one more major incentive to move off of gmail then.  I'll try to get it to forward to another account.  Thanks for the help.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Doing that again 1. This package is built for Lenovo ideapad 330S-14IKB/15IKB only, do not try it on other machines. 2. Do not change the default installation path. 3. System will automatically reboot after BIOS update, Please save and close your opening documents before update process beginning 4. Make sure the battery is fully charged and AC adapter is plug-in before you updating BIOS 5. Please load default in BIOS setup
<IrcsomeBot> menu before executing this program.
<tomreyn> Shreddies: if you confirmed the "are you sure you want to update BIOS for this machine" prompt after running 7sme04ww.exe and saw the firmware update taking place, then there is no need to repeat it now.
<tomreyn> if, however, youcanceled at this prompt, then you should run it again
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @viewer|73, If you're interested in ProtonMail https://protonmail.com/support/knowledge-base/transitioning-from-gmail-to-protonmail/
<tomreyn> viewer|73: i'm surprised it took another incentive when there are so many already. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ok,already did that & entered bios & rebooted a few minutes ago when I asked about Kubuntu having PayPal (if that's the process you are referring to?) ,so what's next?
<tomreyn> Shreddies: so just to confirm: you did two firmware upgrades, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, define firmware update please
<tomreyn> Shreddies: you did one "BIOS upgrade" and one "Intel ME firmware upgrade"?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, not the intel because it seemed to be the exact same file as the BIOS one
<tomreyn> bios upgrade: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/300-SERIES/330S-14IKB/81F4/downloads/DS502884  file names are 7scn34ww.*
<tomreyn> intel me firmware upgrade: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/300-series/330s-14ikb/81f4/downloads/ds504090  file names are 7sme04ww.*
<tomreyn> similar file names, but not identical
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, thanks! because there were 2 links about Intel Management Engine you gave me & I didn't know which...
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, running this one is ok? 7scn34ww.exe
<tomreyn> my understanding is that you already ran 7scn34ww.exe but you have not run 7sme04ww.exe
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I ran 7sme04ww,nothing else
<tomreyn> well then do the other, too
<tomreyn> 7scn34ww.exe now
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> (Photo, 414x178) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hvuTL0uE/file_17113.jpg
<tomreyn> i assume you wont know whether you have intel optane storage?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, you assume correctly!
<tomreyn> okay, let me check your linux logs on this again
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, thanks!
<tomreyn> do you know whether you have more than a single storage on this computer?
<tomreyn> your sda disk on linux is an sk hynix ssd, so not intel optane memory
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I think I did something with asigning different areas on Hard drive for Kubuntu & WIndows
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, so I proceed with installation good sir?
<tomreyn> you only seem to have this one storage. so i'd say you're good to go, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I supposed I do this delightful bios thing again?  Please load default in BIOS setup menu before executing this program.
<tomreyn> up to you
<tomreyn> you did it previously, so it's safe to assume they're still set to defaults
<tomreyn> i should say it's approaching 2 am here and i should leave by then
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Nearly 2am here also.in BIOS. Do i just click save & exit?
<tomreyn> IrcsomeBot: if you are doing the vendor setup defaults again, it's still F9, then, F10
<tomreyn> Shreddies: sorry, this was to you ^
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Then run exe. file  then I'm done?
<tomreyn> Shreddies: i assume you successfully upgraded those two firmwares then. the idea of doing this was to improve your kubuntu eperience. we could review your kubuntu system log quickly once this is done
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> and once that's done, boot to ubuntu again and get us another log to see if it helped anything:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ^ quote from earlier
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Is this normal? Eh insyde H 20FFT flash firmware tool loading new bios image done
<tomreyn> yes, insyde is the company who does your bios for lenovo
#kubuntu 2019-08-11
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Phew. I am not a fan of the black screen : o
<tomreyn> it also said "insyde" on the top of the bios configuration screen where you pressed f9 + f10
<tomreyn> that's unless lenovo customized it to say something else.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, missed that,wasn't reading it all.    https://termbin.com/k8d2
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, can do it another day if you have to leave now
<tomreyn> i'll have a quick look
<tomreyn> was: DMI: LENOVO 81F4/LNVNB161216, BIOS 7SCN26WW 10/26/2018
<tomreyn> now: DMI: LENOVO 81F4/LNVNB161216, BIOS 7SCN34WW 06/10/2019
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, awesome 😄😄😄
<tomreyn> Shreddies: i'm afraid the issues remain though :-/
<tomreyn> not fixed in this bios version
<tomreyn> we can meet the other day and see if we can work around those
<tomreyn> basically doing this https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, ok,well thanks anyway,learnt a little today
<tomreyn> you can also join https://webchat.freenode.net/ubuntu and ask for help with it there (present your logs at https://termbin.com/k8d2 again)
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, 👍
<tomreyn> you have ACPI Errors and PCIe Bus Errors
<tomreyn> the latter directly affect the nvidia graphics card performance
<tomreyn> and will be the cause of your stalls
<tomreyn> good luck!
<IrcsomeBot> ItzSwirlz was added by: ItzSwirlz
<IrcsomeBot> <ItzSwirlz> Hi guys, I am an Ubuntu person making a remix but I want to join the community so
<IrcsomeBot> <ItzSwirlz> Hello!
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @ItzSwirlz, Hi Joshua =) Are you looking for a formal or informal Telegram chat?
<IrcsomeBot> <ItzSwirlz> Both i guess
<IrcsomeBot> <ItzSwirlz> I wouldnt mind an offtopic one
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @ItzSwirlz, There's Kubuntu Café for informal stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ItzSwirlz> Cool can you give me a link to that please?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> https://telegram.me/joinchat/Bpq8FwCyZ1kDx_bXTJGwqw They have a Kubuntu podcast apparently,saw it when searching online for the link
<IrcsomeBot> <ItzSwirlz> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @ItzSwirlz, you're welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> ARTHUR HEALY was added by: ARTHUR HEALY
<IrcsomeBot> <ARTHUR HEALY> ARTHURS
<IrcsomeBot> HARIOM SAR was added by: HARIOM SAR
<IrcsomeBot> <HARIOM SAR> HARIOMU
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @RikMills ^^ spam
<jubo2> What's the best way to move partitions from disk to another disk and make the new disk bootable? I got a bunch of USB3-to-SATA3 connectors, so asking just for which programs to use
<jubo2> Coz I want to maintain a copy of the corrupt system, not nuke it to get clean
<jubo2> So I want to store the current state of laptop on an inexpensive off-line disk, wipe the SSD clean and install clean
<jubo2> Do I need to worry about corruption being so deep that the .iso matches the hash, but what dd wrote isn't genuine?
<jubo2> Do I need to worry about bad enough malware having written some sploit to some writable on the HW?
<IrcsomeBot> እኔ እንድናገር እርሱ ዝም አለ PAY was added by: እኔ እንድናገር እርሱ ዝም አለ PAY
<jubo2> Word up Ethiopia
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Dragnslcr> jubo2- Clonezilla (or the utilities it uses, like partimage and partclone) is good for copying disk partitions
<jubo2> Dragnslcr: can I install that from repo?
<Dragnslcr> Looks like it. I've always used it as a Live CD, though, so I'm not sure exactly how to use from within Ubuntu.
<jubo2> boot from stick and attach 2 disks, move the stuff from source disk to destination disk
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Hi Tom. It say 404 not found .is it the right link?
<tomreyn> Shreddies: hi, you mean https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html ß works for me
<tomreyn> oh this is a 404 https://webchat.freenode.net/ubuntu
<tomreyn> the correct url is https://webchat.freenode.net/#ubuntu  for the #ubuntu channel
<daChancla> what is, or how would I find out, the screenlocker on kde neon user edition 5.15. This initial error message I got said it was light-locker but it says light-locker is not installed
<diogenes_> daChancla, apt list --installed | grep screen
<daChancla> thank you
<mmarconm> anyone having trouble with baloo on kde ?
<IrcsomeBot> rhjrhaaa was added by: rhjrhaaa
<IrcsomeBot> <rhjrhaaa> http://rãpilsubsdist.tk/dvbb
<IrcsomeBot> <rhjrhaaa> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/143CNPRa/file_17134.jpg
#kubuntu 2020-08-03
<IrcsomeBot> Asraf - Littradex Support || Crypto Bull And Bear Community || was added by: Asraf - Littradex Support || Crypto Bull And Bear Community ||
<th4ntis> Really random question but im not sure what phrasing to use to search for this. I have a text file im trying to replace anything greater than that value of 5, to 5. Eg. Replacing a value of 13x to 5x in this specific text file
<gnoob> I feel like you should be able to do that in a spreadsheet program.
<th4ntis> Probably, but the time I tried it seemed to mess up something else in there and im not sure why so im just trying other alternatives.
<gnoob> is it formated a CVS?
<th4ntis> yes
<th4ntis> IF it helps, im using Libre Office
<gnoob> are the numbers all in a single column?
<th4ntis> Yes
<gnoob> are they all truly numbers or are the cells with numbers text and numbers.
<th4ntis> just numbers right now
<gnoob> How many rows is the sheet?
<th4ntis> 2974
<gnoob> hmm, can you use th "Data-Autofilter"  Then you click the little triangle near the colum you want to sort on.
<gnoob> then go to "Standard Filter" and click it?
<gnoob> You should be able to filter out only the rows over 5
<gnoob> then replace those.
<gnoob> mabye
<gnoob> maybe
 * gnoob was silenced by the bot for flooding.  Oops.
<Dragnslcr> If it's a plain text file, you can open it in Kate and do a regex find/replace
<th4ntis> gnoob, It does filter them out, just not sure what it does with them.
<th4ntis> Dragnslcr, Yeah, im just not sure what that regex expression would be. :X Im still working on getting use to them.
<gnoob> th4ntis: once filters you should only be manipulating those rows so anything over 5 you just past 5 into.  THen you remove the filter and the other data should be fine.
<th4ntis> Oh duh, im doing it backwards. I see what you mean.
<gnoob> ah, OK.
<th4ntis> I got it. Than kyou for the help. :)
<gnoob> great, now we both need to learn regex it's probably much easier.  :)
<gnoob> so when you figure it out please come back and teach me.
<th4ntis> Something so minor I just wasn't sure how to accomplish this and figured a sed command would help. xD and agreed - i've been working to know it more bit by bit when needed, kinda like now, just wasnt sure how to phrase it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> use a formula in a new column, something like =IF(C4>5,12,C4)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then copy/paste value over the originals and resave as CSV.
<gnoob> seems like a good way too.  But he would want 5 to be the highest number so I think it wold be  =IF(A1>5,5,A1)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, correct.
<th4ntis> ^([0-5]\d|\d{3,})$ <-- Is the regex I used when I found out how to phrase it, this worked perfectly.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> via kate or did you nawk it from the command line?
<th4ntis> using Libre Office since I was already editing in there, but I assume would work in Kate as well\
<th4ntis> Oh, it worked for anything double digit over 5, but anything 6-9
<th4ntis> \b([6-9]|[12][0-9]|3[0-2])\b <-- This worked. xD
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> but it fails to match a number such as 69
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://regex101.com/
<th4ntis> Right. I found one, and I know I didnt have any that high so 32 worked for me.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If the data is already in LOC, I still think =IF(A1>5,5,A1) is easier to read and use... :)
<th4ntis> This is literally all to sort my Magic Card collection. xD I had too many cards and am keeping only 5 of each card. I sorted them IRL  and anythig I had more and 5 of, im selling.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 😃
<gnoob> it might be late but how does changing the count on all those to 5 help sort for what you are selling?
<th4ntis> Im not keeping track of how many im selling at the moment, like I havent grabbed count of that. I just adjusted what im keeping to anything that had more than 5 to 5 since im only keeping 5 of each card.
<th4ntis> If that makes sense
<gnoob> If you did that filter thing again when you get the results you could copy and past them into a new tab and then delete them from the original tab. THen you would have one tab with cards you are keeping and one with cards you plan to get rid of.
<th4ntis> Also true. I'll go ahead and do that now since it makes sense. xD
<gnoob> I kind of see what you were doing with teh 5 thing.  I was just not seeing how you were going to format it later.
<judamark74> acabo de instalar kubuntu 20.04 y no logro conectarme a mi internet por wifi como lo hago?
<Guest92139> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> @My1xT, tried recovery too
<IrcsomeBot> <reversestark26> im using kubuntu 20.04 Focal Fossa LTS … can i update my kernel to 5.8 … (is there anything new )or just use as it is  … ? … im using  … Using a Lenovo IdeaPad s14 AMD A9
<paolo_> I dowloaded xarrchive but I can't opne a Rar% archive .. how can I fix
<nikan> Could you please help me with expand.
<nikan> When I send a request to get a product list and expand `data.prices` (nodejs ), I received a standard response with a list.
<nikan> But have no prices in data objects.
<nikan> How I can receive prices in product objects?
<nikan> `stripe.products.list` with `expand: ['data.prices']`
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey BlueKaj how are you?
<catchthelsmq> HELLO)
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How are you?
<user|1106> Where is the Themes folder on kubuntu
<user|1106> ?
<diogenes_> user|1106, ~/.themes and /usr/share/themes
<user|1106> Thanks
<user|1106> Do you know any other way for exp. a hidden folder, i guess there is no other possibility.
<diogenes_> exp.?
<user|1106> for example
<user|1106> And do you know how to open this folder?
<diogenes_> open dolphin and view > show hidden files.
<TheGallopingFox> how can i upgrade to latest thunderbird 78 on kubuntu 20.04
<guillaume_> hi
<user|40039> Hello
<user|40039> What can i use to burn the iso on to a USB stick ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> From what platform?  Kubuntu, Windows, etc?
<user|40039> Mac
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<user|40039> Thanks for the help
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#1-overview
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> is there a way to get the gui running if nomodeset doesnt help?
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> recently my laptop stopped showing it on 18.04
<valorie> are you completely up-to-date, @My1xT ?
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I updated multiple times via tty2 yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I also tried to ax the mesa ppa I used for steam
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> it happened like 2 weeks or so ago iirc I rebooted and boom, no GUI on the screen or HDMI output
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> GPUs are Intel® HD Graphics 620 and radeon 520
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> in case it helps
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> also when doing recovery -> continue to boot I get to the login screen but after submitting my password the GUI freezes down
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> system seems to work tho as it does get the powerbutton iirc
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> frankly this is kinda sad. this installation ran like a tank for almost 2 years
<tomreyn> My1xT: ensure you have only ubuntu repositories configured, no ppas which could provide packages also available in kubuntu, then run    sudo apt update && sudo apt install apt-forktracer && sudo apt-forktracer | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> apt-forktracer is a utility to list packages and package versions which don't come from the repositories you have enabled.
<tomreyn> the "| nc termbin.com 9999" part will post the apt-forktracer output to termbin.com, a pastebin-like site. but you'll need to be online for this to work (same goes for apt updating)-
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Okay i have a bunch of applications like browsers, skype etc. How do i quickly disable them best ideally temporarily only
<tomreyn> oh i was thinking you have no gui at all now?
<tomreyn> oh you mean you don't want to uninstall them
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I have no gui but this was running for almost 2 years, so of course there's stuff installed.
<tomreyn> we can go over the list together once you have it, and you can tell which ones are fine, and which ones you didn't mean to have installed anymore
<tomreyn> disabling the repositories doe snot mean uninstalling the software
<tomreyn> i'm not suggesting you should uninstall software now
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Yeah but I am not aware how to quickly ax the repo without deleting each file in sources. List. D
<tomreyn> oh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> And getting them back would probably be annoying
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> It's not like it's just one file where i can just push a few # each line
<tomreyn> you can either rename the .list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to *.save, or you can edit them and make sure every line is either empty or starts with a #
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I mean in the gui there were iirc checkboxes for each repo but yeah not currently
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> There already is a .save for every one inside
<tomreyn> you can overwrite the existing .save ones
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5IaCuCXI/file_34358.jpg Looks a bit like this
<tomreyn> if you prefer to keep the existing .save files, just rename the .list files to .disabled
<tomreyn> you'll get warnings then about those files during apt update, but that's ok
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Is there a multirename?
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Probably not i guess
<tomreyn> there is mrename
<tomreyn> also mmv
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Mmv seems good. Gimme a sec
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> https://termbin.com/isvc
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> sort by original repo or whatever might be helpful
<tomreyn> hmm pretty long list there
<tomreyn> much of it is sury's php
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> yup and a local amdgpu repo
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I have no idea why there is a locally stored repo for that lol
<tomreyn> ? you are using amdgpu-pro?
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> seems like it
<tomreyn> okay, problem solved, that was easy
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> the file dates according to ll is october 2018 tho
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> so I thought I had this basically all the time
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> since I installed around august 2018
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/mux8 sorted alphabetically
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Also some amdgpu and/or radeon packages seem to take a whole long list along when trying to remove so i tried to not to
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> that seems a LOT easier to read
<tomreyn> did you have a repository where those amdgpu packages came from?
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> as I said local.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> no idea
<tomreyn> normally i'd expect those to be called amdgpu-pro if it's the amd proprietary driver overlay
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Literally /var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local
<tomreyn> i understood "a local apt repository"
<tomreyn> right ok, thats amdgpu-pro then
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I don't even care about overlays
<tomreyn> so, i don't recommend nor try to support this driver
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I see.
<tomreyn> if you don't strictly need it, then look into how you can uninstall it
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Should i try to ppa-purge it?
<tomreyn> amd *may* provide instructions fro removal
<tomreyn> the version numbers suggest you have amdgpu-pro version 18.20 installed
<tomreyn> check their website for uninstallation instructions
<tomreyn> you'd need to re-enable the repository before doing this
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Sounds like it
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Well yeah I thought of enabling them all and then do ppa purge
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> On the amd thing
<stryker_> helloo
<tomreyn> i already told you alol i know about amdgpu-pro and how to properly uninstall it.
<tomreyn> alol -> all
<tomreyn> My1xT: i suggest you re-activate all the PPAs now. and then run     sudo apt update && sudo apt-forktracer | nc termbin.com 9999    again
<tomreyn> stryker-: could you please leave the channel until you sorted yout the nickname?
<stryker-> hi
<stryker13> OK, I'll keep this name
<stryker13> hello, everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Oh i went with the amdgpu-Uninstall i grabbed from the amd site right before I got your message
<stryker13> tomeryn, you can use ,
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Lemme try a reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Okay i have a login screen but after throwing in my password i don't seem to get into plasma
<tomreyn> so same as before, more or less
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Mouse cursor moves tho and tty2 is accessible
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> My1xT: i suggest you re-activate all the PPAs now. and then run     sudo apt update && sudo apt-forktracer | nc termbin.com 9999    again
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Yeah I have something on the screen but not much of use
<tomreyn>  ^ this still applies
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> On my way already
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Console says rw12 but browser says 404
<tomreyn> you'll have mixed up a character, such as mistaking a "one" for an "eye"
<tomreyn> or an "al"
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> https://termbin.com/rwl2 now that works
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> fonts are awesome -.-
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> libwayland-egl1-mesa -> that one might look interesting
<tomreyn> btw. you can add    | sort     before the     | nc ...     to have it sorted, i forgot to add this.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> ok
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/quf0
<tomreyn> My1xT: so, now for how to interpret the output: packages with just version numbers in   (round parentheses)   are installed, but no currently enabled repository provides them. they are leftovers from an earlier ubuntu release, or packages you once installed using dpkg -i
<tomreyn> those you probably want to remove, or, if you still need them, such as your printer drivers, ensure you have the latest version. (but do those upgrades later)
<tomreyn> so go over those with just parentheses first of all, and uninstall any you don't need.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> this entry looks weird tho … network-manager (1.10.14-0ubuntu2) [Ubuntu: 1.10.6-2ubuntu1.4 1.10.6-2ubuntu1.1 1.10.6-2ubuntu1] … why is something that looks like from ubuntu directly in forktrace?
<tomreyn> because you chose to install a version, 1.10.14-0ubuntu2, which is not available in your ubuntu release
<tomreyn> i.e. the version you have installed is newer than what 18.04 provides
<tomreyn> but it is also unknown where this upgraded version is from, or where it would get (security?) updates from
<rivimey-M> Hi, new here and wondering if this is the right place to talk about building all of kde/plasma from source on ubuntu focal.
<tomreyn> rivimey-M: it's not the wrong place. but major undertakings as this might be better suited for a forum or mailing list, i guess.
<tomreyn> we could discuss why or whether you hsould be doing this, though
<rivimey-M> I had two questions: firstly, using kdesrc-build I found many more -dev packages were needed than were mentioned in the official dev docs. I added packages as best I can until it worked, and can upload the resulting list if that would be helpful.
<TheGallopingFox> are snaps checked for outdated libs like apts are?
<TheGallopingFox> or security patches etc
<TheGallopingFox> or can they be forgotton about leaving holes in your system?
<rivimey-M> I have built the whole thing now minus two areas: krita (mostly haven't bothered to make it work) and telepathy/signon/accounts, which at least need libsignon-glib at version 2, which I have been unable to find and get working.
<tomreyn> TheGallopingFox: that's the responsibility of the snap package maintainer - same as for apt packages (just that for apt packages in the 'main' section security support is provided / somewhat guaranteed)
<TheGallopingFox> ok
<tomreyn> My1xT: i assume you're busy cleaning up, will just talk to the other folks for a bit in the mean time, unless i hear otherwise.
<tomreyn> rivimey-M: so this is more of a support than a development channel. i assume there is #kubuntu-devel, where your questions may meet a better audience.
<tomreyn> rivimey-M: why are you building yourself in the first place though?
<tomreyn> TheGallopingFox: and your responsibility as an 'end user' would be to install software from sources (and developers) you think you can trust
<tomreyn> and my point of view on snaps is that i have no reliable way of telling apart those snaps i could trust from those i couldn't
<tomreyn> which is part of why i'm not going to use them
<rivimey-M> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> rivimey-M: ideally highlight after you said something meaningful ;)
<rivimey-M> oops. anyway, I started building myself because I have a 4K display and was getting a lot of pixel damage when I used screen scaling ("retina") with it.
<tomreyn> or /when/
<rivimey-M> I found out that Qt 5.15 had some important fixes but the ubuntu repos were using a much earlier version.
<stryker13> #xubuntu
<tomreyn> rivimey-M: i see, and you read somewhere that building the software yourself would prevent this? adding some patch, or not?
<stryker13> #kali
<stryker13> #awesome
<tomreyn> stryker13: are you ok there?
<rivimey-M> I found that if I built kde using qt 5.15 there were many fewer damage regions when using screen scaling.
<tomreyn> stryker13: please stop posting off-topic stuff here.
<stryker13> I want to see what channels there are lol
<stryker13> o
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fsnCrB5Z/file_34359.txt
<stryker13> k
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> the interesting ones I cant overly well categorize are … libnm0 (1.10.14-0ubuntu2) … network-manager (1.10.14-0ubuntu2) … which both seem to be from ubuntu tho
<rivimey-M> I haven't been patching...   though the last area (Konsole) has a bug which I did have a look at, but it's really unclear how best to move on that code. What is going on there is that lines of pixels are not written to at all, and as the window is cleared to transparent it shows. There is a bug report for that, so I won't digress.
<tomreyn> rivimey-M: i see. i couldn't personally comment on this, sorry (maybe someone else here or in -devel can). i'm not enough into screen scaling and, moreover, not enough into kde + qt.
<tomreyn> My1xT: i got a 403 on the url you posted
<rivimey-M> perhaps I should move to the devel list?
<tomreyn> rivimey-M: up to you, but it's what i suggested earlier
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> lol what URL? did the file attach spawn weirdly
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> sec
<rivimey-M> Anyway, reason I came on here was that the last couple of builds I did (from master) was that things aren't building, and to ask if there are tags or similar which are advanced whenever a build works completely.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> https://nc.my1.tech/index.php/s/TpkKELfN9sSjBem this should work tomreyn
<tomreyn> My1xT: libnm0 is network manager
<tomreyn> My1xT: network-manager is what manages internet access profiles and connectivity on a desktop
<tomreyn> My1xT: i would recommend you downgrade anything to the versions in (k)ubuntu proper unless you actually know you need this newer version (which may introduce package version conflicts, and may never get security patches) for a specific reason.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> is there a quick "downgrade to whatever latest is available or is remove then install the best option
<tomreyn> apt install package=targetversion
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> okay lemme search the versions real quick
<tomreyn> target version would be the first version given in the last set of  [ brackets ]
<tomreyn> e.g. with this line: network-manager (1.10.14-0ubuntu2) [Ubuntu: 1.10.6-2ubuntu1.4 1.10.6-2ubuntu1.1 1.10.6-2ubuntu1]
<tomreyn> you'd use   sudo apt install network-manager=1.10.6-2ubuntu1.4
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> okay
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> thx
<tomreyn> you can also specify multiple package=targetversion pairs you want apt to operate on at the same time
<tomreyn> i.e. for network manager you may want to us    sudo apt install network-manager=1.10.6-2ubuntu1.4 libnm0=1.10.6-2ubuntu1.4
<tomreyn> this can make it easier for apt to pick the solution you intend.
<tomreyn> but it can also cause packages to get marked as manually installed (that weren't previously). if this happens (apt will say so), you can run  sudo apt-mark auto PACKAGE    against those packages apt reported it for.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> @tomreyn, Thx just did, rebooting
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> @tomreyn, Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Btw i got further. While my main profile doesn't login due to plasma not loading why ever, i totally forgot that i have a basically empty side profile, which CAN login
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> That shifts a few things probably
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I kinda got this habit of having a nano profile when i crashed a few things while kidding windows
<tomreyn> My1xT: sorry, got side tracked
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> No problem, happens
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Tldr something is happening upon login of my main user that does weird stuff, doesn't happen upon my extra empty nano profile, this is half weird half annoying tbh
<tomreyn> My1xT: so, yes, i'd say create a new profile, then shift dotfiles and dot folders around
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> But hey it's something
<tomreyn> what's left in    apt-forktracer    now?
<tomreyn> sudo apt-forktracer | sort | nc termbin.com 9999
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Orphans or all?
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Orphans are only the printer/scanner stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Although lemme reboot another tine
<tomreyn> My1xT: i was wondering about all
<tomreyn> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Most is php/sury stuff and yubikey related things, gimme a sec
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> https://termbin.com/cl82
<tomreyn> My1xT: looking
<tomreyn> is this grub-customizer specifically for 18.04?
<tomreyn> i mean the apt repository line in sources.list(.d/*), does it say "bionic" or "18.04"?
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> gimme a sec, not sure but I had it since forever and iirc it doesnt do anything while not running
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> basically just a GUI for the grub commands
<tomreyn> the thing i'm worried about is not so much what the software does or does not that you have installed from 3rd parties, but which dependencies on other packages they may introduce which can conflict with those in (k)ubuntu proper.
<tomreyn> which could then prevent crucial packages from updating (and maybe fixing these issues you see)
<tomreyn> that's a theory, though
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I see. it has bionic in the file
<kevin1a> Hello fellow Linux enthusiasts.  I recently switched from Budgie to KDE and have been exploring the excellent selection of K* software.  Does anyone have experience with kbackup?  I've had no problems backing up, but I see no option in the GUI for restore?  Is the "official" restore method just to untar the archive in the correct location?
<tomreyn> My1xT: okay then we can assume it is meant to be compatible to 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> ok
<tomreyn> My1xT: the version of libifd-cyberjack6 is not one that's available
<tomreyn> i guess the rest is fine.
<tomreyn> i'd rather assume you have something wrong in a dotfile or dotdirectory in your home now
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> possibly, and there's probably no way to find that one in a semi quick way
<tomreyn> try a new user account, see whether it works fine
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> my secondary account which is basically empty does work
#kubuntu 2020-08-04
<tomreyn> okay, then i'm afraid i did all that i could. i'm not into kde / plasma anywhere close to enough to help you sort out the rest, i'm afraid
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> okay thanks anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> it was really helpful to at least have something
<tomreyn> :) good luck
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> thx
<sigNeon> I have the worst keyboard and mouse input lag
<kevin1a> Hello fellow Linux enthusiasts.  I recently switched from Budgie to KDE and have been exploring the excellent selection of K* software.  Does anyone have experience with kbackup?  I've had no problems backing up, but I see no option in the GUI for restore?  Is the "official" restore method just to untar the archive in the correct location?
<lordievader> Good morning
<th4ntis> Morning
<IrcsomeBot> tridenda was added by: tridenda
<IrcsomeBot> <tridenda> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu. I've some issues, the system reboot ramdomly. Could you help me? … Spec: AMD Ryzen 1500X, Nvidia GTX 1060, RAM 8gb, Dual boot HDD (kubuntu) and SSD (Windows 10)
<IrcsomeBot> <reversestark26> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/05Tugm3z/file_34375.jpg After updating kernel to 5.8 every time I boot this shows up and boots normaly and not detecting my wifi card  help
<IrcsomeBot> <reversestark26> Then I  … Booted back in 5.4 now wifi working
<IrcsomeBot> <reversestark26> How to make wifi work with 5.8?
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> @reversestark26, What is your wifi card?
<IrcsomeBot> <reversestark26> @My1xT, RLT8821CE
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kdfrik> Hello
<kdfrik> I want to know something about Kubuntu
<kdfrik> Can someone tell me?
<kdfrik> Hello
<kdfrik> Is anybody here?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<kdfrik> IrcsomeBot Can you tell me can we install non-kde applications on Kubuntu?
<kdfrik> Because on KDE Neon, they don't support
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, non-kde apps should work fine under kubuntu.
<kdfrik> I saw a benchmark in which it showed that KDE Neon uses less RAM than Kubuntu and even Xubuntu
<kdfrik> Is that correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Kubuntu has a light install option that will more closely match Neon.  The std versioninstalls a few more default packages.
<kdfrik> And can we install non-KDE applications in that light install option?
<kdfrik> Hello?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, can either install the light version and install the needed apps.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or install the regular version and uninstall the apps you don't need.
<kdfrik> And will the visuals be the same as the non-light install?
<kdfrik> Like animations, transaparency
<kdfrik> IrcsomeBot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Themes, styles, colors, etc. are available on all versions.
<kdfrik> Okay, thank you so much
<IrcsomeBot> liberatorf was added by: liberatorf
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> Hi, i have problem with kde on kubuntu. I use laptop with external display connected by hdmi. After installation i configured external display as primary, and set their location relative to each other. After reboot, plasmashell doesn't work on the external monitor. Only black screen, but i can use programs and run krunner from it. I discovered that if i stop plasmashell and then run "plasmashell" from terminal, everything works
<IrcsomeBot> fine. Help me please
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @DarinMiller, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Does unplug/repluging the HDMI cable restore the previous setup?
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @DarinMiller, No, nothing is going on
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> I use xrender, because i have lags eith opengl
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> Of it's important
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not sure what you mean... But to clarify my question, if you unplug the HDMI cable after reboot and plug it back it, does it cause plasma to restore the correct monitor layout?
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @liberatorf, In compositor setting there is choice between opengl and xrender as rendering backend
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I doubt xrender is part of the issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What video card  (and drivers if not Intel)?
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> Nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> How to check which driver is installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Run this in a terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ATQVo0KY/file_34390.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you install NVidia drivers?
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> No
<IrcsomeBot> Sergey Black was added by: Sergey Black
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I strongly recommend installing the NVidia drivers. Use System Settings -> Driver Manger.
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> If i run "killall plasmashell" and then "plasmashell" everything is ok
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @DarinMiller, Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I recommend "plasmashell —replace &" to restart the plasmashell.
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> (Photo, 1280x302) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BwmvbeA0/file_34391.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @DarinMiller, Everything is ok, both screens works fine
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looks like the NVidia driver is already installed.  Run nvidia-settings (either from the command line or KDE menu)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Given the opengl is not working you may want to try the 340 version of the driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @DarinMiller, It launched
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have a Prime Profiles option?
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If so, which card is selected?  Judging by your previous screenshot, you have a hybrid system (both intel and NVidia GPUs)
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> Nvidia (Performance mode)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Try changing your video driver to the 340.108 version and test your system.  Ensure change from xrender to opengl.  NVidia should work flawlessly with OpenGL when the correct drivers are installed.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This issue is common with older NVidia cards where the correct default driver is not always installed.
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @DarinMiller, I have problems with installing new drivers. This command "sudo apt-get install nvidia-340 nvidia-settings" produced an error … dpkg-divert: error: rename involves overwriting '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.distrib' with …   different file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1', not allowed … dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-340_340.108-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack): …  new
<IrcsomeBot> nvidia-340 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2 … Errors were encountered while processing: …  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-340_340.108-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb … E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try sudo apt purge nvidia*
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> E: Unable to locate package nvidia*
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Then try installing the 340 driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @liberatorf, and nvidia-* too
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that's weird, that command fail  here also, but it used to work fine....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Run this: apt list nvidia* | grep installed | pastebinit
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gp7g3VZjgX/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt purge nvidia-kernel-common-390
<IrcsomeBot> Daulet Namaz was added by: Daulet Namaz
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @DarinMiller, Comand was executive fine
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @liberatorf, But this error hasn't gone
<linux_> hey
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @liberatorf, Try restarting and try again.  If that fails, add the nvidia ppa (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa  followed by sudo apt udpate)
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> (Photo, 1280x527) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KH6lVJwr/file_34397.jpg
<sadiel> Hello everyone, I hope you are all doing fine
<sadiel> I got this strange issue with my kubuntu system since this morning. Son keys are turning on and off the system volume
<sadiel> I mean, whenever I hit the space bar, for instance, the sound turns off. If I hit it again it turns on. It means sound is on and off multiple times everytime I write a parragraph likes this!
<sadiel> It's really annoying. Don't know how it began in the first place. Have I made something wrong, did I turn on accidentally some system feature that makes my system behave like this? Any help will be greatly appreciated
<tespi> Have you tried using a different keyboard?
<sadiel> Im  working on a laptop,  need to work with this keyboard
<sadiel> It's  an old one
<sadiel> I got this problem not only with the space bar, but also with the "n" key
<sadiel> Is there any way I can sort out if this is a software or a hardware problem?
<tespi> You could pull up a console and type in: xev -event keyboard
<tespi> This will pop up a small window that prints in the terminal whatever key presses is detected
<tespi> So you could press your space bar and 'n' keys and see if it receives any strange keyboard input
<sadiel> Thank you. I get this:
<sadiel> KeymapNotify event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<sadiel>     keys:  99  0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   2
<sadiel>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<sadiel> KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x6400001,
<sadiel>     root 0x163, subw 0x0, time 1366484, (747,633), root:(747,663),
<sadiel>     state 0x0, keycode 121 (keysym 0x1008ff12, XF86AudioMute), same_screen YES,
<sadiel>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<tespi> Please don't paste multiple lines like that in here, you can use a paste service like https://paste.ubuntu.com
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> btw, keycode event for space and "n" should be 65 and 57 resp.
<tespi> But this does look like the keyboard is sending the audio mute key
<tespi> So it seems like a hardware issue to me
<sadiel> Hello?
<tespi> Hello
<sadiel> Thank you  Tespi
<sadiel> So,  can I solve this with software ?  Can I  tell the system not to mute audio with  those  keys?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @liberatorf, Marc, try re-installing the 390 driver, set PRIME Profile to Intel,  remove the 390 driver. and re-try installing the 340 driver.
<tespi> Hmm, you could remap it with tools like xmodmap but I'm not sure whether KDE has a better solution
<tespi> xmodmap should at least work though
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> By chance is the function key on the laptop stuck?  Try exercising it a few times.  Maybe something spilled on it?
<sadiel>  Thank you so  much,  Tespi!  I  will  try it out!
<tespi> Good luck
<sadiel>  Thank   you!
<chak> Hello, hope everyone is fine.
<chak> how do I report bugs in flatpak packages?
<chak> Same software as snap (mattermost-desktop & rocket.chat) install just nice.
<IrcsomeBot> Joel Oliveira was added by: Joel Oliveira
<IrcsomeBot> <Joel Oliveira> Hi guys … Not sure if this is the right place. I've posted in forum a few days ago an issue but got no result. … https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/77106-Internal-microphone-problem-No-Recording-Devices-Available … Last week i've made an update and since then i've lost the micro on my laptop. I've tried a few tutorials on YTube but with no luck. it was working fine prior to this update. Can you help?
<diogenes_> Joel Oliveira, try to boot the previous kernel.
<IrcsomeBot> <Joel Oliveira> ok. I will try.  … But if it works, i will not be able to update from now on, right?
<diogenes_> Joel Oliveira, you will be able to update.
<IrcsomeBot> <Joel Oliveira> Diogenes, thanks. I will do some research.
<ali96> hello guys
#kubuntu 2020-08-05
<IrcsomeBot> debrajsdhar was added by: debrajsdhar
<Steampunk_Sam> Hello, Im very new to Linux in general, was wondering if there are any simple gui based backup utilities available that are able to copy files in use? Have been running Cobain backup on windows for years, backs up directories incrementally with directory & file type based exclusions to FTP removing older backups as it does so, Open to all
<Steampunk_Sam> suggestions!
<Steampunk_Sam> Running Kubuntu 20.04.1 at present
<fructose> Steampunk_Sam: If you search for "incremental backup" software for Linux, there are a few options. I don't use them enough to make a useful recommendation though.
<tyrind2> does anybody know what are some good high durable high definition headphones?
<YuxKukMo> hi there! is the latest lts version(20) been released ?
<YuxKukMo> because i can't upgrade from 18.0.4 lts to 20 lts
<YuxKukMo> i tried running pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE but nothing happend
<jhunold> Moin!
<jhunold> YuxKukMo: LTS upgrade will be available with 20.04.01 scheduled for tomorrow.
<YuxKukMo> jhunold: i see
<YuxKukMo> better to wait then
<YuxKukMo> hope that i didn't broke my system if i used sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<YuxKukMo> gave me some errors, but i'll wait until the lts version is released
<guiverc> jhunold, FYI:  tomorrow is the 20.04.1 ISO release date, the 'taps' for upgrades occur AFTER that date, not on the date (eg next week if all goes well)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller so far so good. Firefox did not crash using their version from the FF website
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am still testing it but maybe the issue is gone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<user|51200> Hi everyone
<user|51200> Hi everyone. Recently I've acquired a Lenovo IdeaPad s540 with an Intel Graphics Card.
<BluesKaj> hi user|51200
<user|51200> I installed Linux Mint 19 and Kubuntu 20 in two times.
<user|51200> With both of the operating systems the HDMI plug does not outputs signal
<user|51200> I'd checked the cable and the screen monitor separatelly
<user|51200> I'm tying to solve this problem via driver installaction, but the driver website recommended by intel (which is 01.org) seems not to host the drivers page linked from Intel website
<diogenes_> user|51200, run: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep intel
<user|51200> ¿Does anyone has experienced the same issues, and solved them?
<diogenes_> do you get any output?
<user|51200> No, does not produces any output
<diogenes_> user|51200, ok now let's see your xorg log entirely: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url.
<user|51200> I can pastbin the output without the grep
<user|51200> Published!
<diogenes_> copy the url from terminala nd paste here.
<diogenes_> and*
<user|51200> https://termbin.com/df0j
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @DarinMiller, How to check current video driver version?
<diogenes_> user|51200, now: ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | grep intel
<diogenes_> any output?
<BluesKaj> @liberatorf For the driver in use :
<BluesKaj>  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<user|51200> No output
<user|51200> Kernel driver in use: i915
<diogenes_> user|51200, ok we can try and use intel driver instead of the modesetting run: apt search intel | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url.
<user|51200> https://termbin.com/rrb7
<user|51200> ( Intel is a bad "term", cause produces a lot of matches with longer terms )
<user|51200> ¿Why don't try with "Intel®" separatelly?
<diogenes_> user|51200, ok now: sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<user|51200> Tried a day ago.. but i'll give a new try
<user|51200> Installation completed
<user|51200> May I reboot?
<diogenes_> now: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<user|51200> The folder xorg.conf.d does not exist
<user|51200> Must create it?
<diogenes_> yes
<user|51200> ok, editing
<diogenes_> ok in there paste the following: https://dpaste.com/8NSCKNFRH
<user|51200> Done
<diogenes_> now to doulble check: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<diogenes_> see if the output matches the link.
<user|51200> It matches
<user|51200> @diogenes_ still there?
<diogenes_> user|51200, or reboot time.
<user|51200> And xorg will process that file?
<diogenes_> user|51200, it has to :) otherwise will will force it to.
<user|51200> Ok, i'll give a try. Thank you very much. Hope coming back after reboot with good news
<user|51200> Cheers
<diogenes_> ok
<failed-intel-hdm> Hi again diogenes_
<failed-intel-hdm> still now working
<failed-intel-hdm> ¿Have you got any other idea?
<diogenes_> failed-intel-hdm, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep intel
<diogenes_> any output?
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> (Photo, 1280x453) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6pIoksB0/file_34413.jpg How can i fix this and return to proprietary drivers?
<failed-intel-hdm> Is returning output
<failed-intel-hdm> want me to paste?
<diogenes_> ok paste it.
<failed-intel-hdm> https://termbin.com/refj
<diogenes_> failed-intel-hdm, dmesg | grep -i firmware | nc termbin.com 9999
<failed-intel-hdm> diogenes_ https://termbin.com/oos9
<diogenes_> failed-intel-hdm, how new is your PC?
<corenot> hi
<BluesKaj> hi corenot
<Guest_21> Hi All
<Guest_21> I need your help
<Guest_21> how to change ubuntu 18 gui from xfce to gdm3
<Guest_21> please help me
<diogenes_> Guest_21, what?????
<diogenes_> is that a joke.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Guest_21> when I logged into the xrdp I am getting xfce gui
<Guest_21> need to change it gdm3
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @DarinMiller, I am still having problems with installation nvidia 340, from terminal i got an error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> From manager this: … new nvidia-340 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2 (313)
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> If i change nvidia to intel primary, kubuntu doesn't boot
<BluesKaj> @liberatorf, did you change it in the uefi/bios as well?
<IrcsomeBot> <reversestark26> hello anyone help plz i did a kernel update  … 5.4 to 5.8 now my wifi card not detecting in new kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <reversestark26> rtl8821ce
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> New kernels are notorious for breaking wifi.  Not sure where/how to report a kernel bug.
<IrcsomeBot> <reversestark26> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0L6LWFZS/file_34445.jpg after that if i  try to install anything this is showing  , and i again booted with 5.4 kernel and wifi card detecting  . how can i remove 5.8 kernel?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> can I delete the folder /log/journal? it is starting to be really heavy 4gb+
<viewer|66> For several days Kubuntu forums seems to be "down"? any ideas what is occurring?
<user|3271> Any advantage in fresh install of Kubuntu VS starting with Ubuntu and later changing desktop?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sometimes hunting down conflicts with overlapping packages (such as network managers) can be challenging as multiple apps will be fighting for the same resources.   I have not attempted for a few years, but that was my experience a few years back.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> A vm would help determine most of the issues except something like wifi connections since the network is virtualized.
<tomreyn> viewer|66: is https://www.kubuntuforums.net/forum.php still not working for you?
<viewer|66> #tomreyn no it is still saying error 503 service not working
<Roey> hihi
<Roey> got a question on mounting a USB drive:  it gives no visible error when I mount the external drive with "mount", but I don't see evidence that it actually did it.
<valorie> Roey: you mean that the device manager doesn't see it?
<valorie> does it show up in dolphin?
<valorie> does `mount` list it?
<valorie> etc.
<gnoob> also probably a good idea to post the exact command being issues.
<gnoob> issued
<Roey> valorie: I mean on the command line, using the mount command to display mounted drives, I do not see it listed.
<valorie> hmmm, weird
<valorie> you you can't umount it
<Roey> i looked for errors with dmesg or /etc/syslog
<Roey> don't think I found any
<valorie> I had that happen with a thumb key I had
<valorie> tested it on a couple of other machines and found out it had died
<Roey> I do sudo mount /var/sdc /backup, and yet /backup is not mounted
<valorie> the other issue can be a damaged or dirty USB on your machine
<Roey> hmm.  ok.
<valorie> they don't last forever, I've found
<valorie> same with USB cables
<Roey> valorie: well I just tried it with 2 usb cable
<Roey> cables
<Roey> got the same behavior.
<oerheks> sure it is sdc, not sdc1 ?
<valorie> so try on a different machine?
<gnoob> won't that happens sometimes if you try to mount it somewhere like the temp folder?
<gnoob> it won't really mount.
<oerheks> manual mounts in /mnt/, auto in /media/
<Roey> valorie: yeah
<Roey> valorie: see when I reboot it goes away
<Roey> for a bit
<Roey> then it comes back
<valorie> oh weirdness
<valorie> does logging in and out do the same thing?
<valorie> short term cure?
<valorie> still unclear whether it's a software issue or failing hardware though
<valorie> and I dunno how to pin that down
<Roey> valorie: I don' know
<Roey> I tried cfdisk but it was wonky on me, asking me to select for that disk a disk type
<Roey> so I did smartctl
<Roey> it's running a test now on it.
<Roey> maybe I'll turn it of fand turn it on again
#kubuntu 2020-08-06
<ian8254> Does anyone know why global menus aren't working with firefox on a new kubuntu 20.04 installation? I had it working previously on the same machine with KDE installed on mint 19.3.
<user|62084> how to disable default startup applications like python3
<IrcsomeBot> Kimmie Blake was added by: Kimmie Blake
<IrcsomeBot> <Ilesanmi Victor> try:  codeexcept Type:  pass
<linux_> Hi, does anyone know how to fix wine crashing everytime I install an application?
<diogenes_> linux_, what app?
<linux_> diogenes, I am trying to install an exe app of an organisation and wine seems to crash everytime while creating a virtual space and this is not just for a specific app, it happens for exe applications
<diogenes_> linux_, try it in terminal and see what error it shows.
<linux_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k9xDt4ZCRh/
<linux_> here is the terminal paste
<lordievader> Good morning
<gnoob> does this help https://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=30818
<gnoob> seem to be some sort of incompatibility between 64 and 32 bit.
<gnoob> my guess would be something wrong with your install of wine.  https://linuxconfig.org/install-wine-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux    might help too.
<linux_> gnoob, yea seems like I am not able to create a x64 virtual drive for some reason. I just looked at your link and tried creating a x86 virtual drive and it worked.
<linux_> wine was installed as part of playonlinux package from discover store.
<gnoob> probably can't hut to also follow that 2nd guide
<gnoob> but I am not a guru or anything.
<linux_> gnoob, thank you so much. The link  https://linuxconfig.org/install-wine-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux shows I also need to install wine64 for x64 virtual drive which doesn't come by default with playonlinux
<linux_> Installed wine64 and it just works now
<gnoob> :), I just searched what was on your pastebin
<gnoob> the error at the bottom.
<gnoob> linux_: glad I could help however.
<linux_> Yeah I tried the same before and couldn't find a solution. Thank you for taking the time to help me out :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Gnoob :')
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Funny nick
<IrcsomeBot> Илья Цариков was added by: Илья Цариков
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<manjaro-web|51> hello, I couldn't turn off my nvidia gpu in kubuntu even by installing nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> is the nvidia gpu a dedicated pci card?
<BluesKaj> if so you should be able to choose which gpu you want to use in the uefi/bios
<Gamertoc> Hey guys, got a weird issue lately. (btw I'm running Ubuntu 20.04 with KDE Plasma) So I sent my PC to sleep once with a few applications open so I could come back to them later, obviously. Since then, every time I start/restart my PC, those same applications are opened again, which is quite annoying. I have no idea on where this comes from or how
<Gamertoc> to fix it
<ksyd> Gamertoc: I'm far from an expert but maybe it's because in your settings Restore previous session is enabled?
<Gamertoc> I'll check
<Gamertoc> Indeed, that one was enabled. I'll try again to see if it works now :D
<ksyd> In my case I set it to "Start with an empty session" and for Deafult Leave Option: "Turn off computer"
<Gamertoc> ksyd it worked, thank you! :D
<ksyd> Wow, I'm glad it worked. :)
<deww> Gamertoc: \o/
<jimmyorrea> Hey guys, just got a quick question... im running an old laptop, and im using ubuntu gnome on it.... was thinking of switching to kubuntu so it would get faster but wanted to tweak plasma to a more macos look, will that still make my laptop slow and is switching from gnome to plasma gonna make it faster? thanx guys
<jimmyorrea> i know that lubuntu and xubuntu are actually what i need, but i was hoping maybe kde didnt slow my laptop down
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What are your specs?
<jimmyorrea> well its a ideapad s205 with 1.5 gb ram and an AMD e450 apu processor
<jimmyorrea> its got 500gb storage
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma on 1.5 gb ram will be rather slow, lubuntu and xubuntu are better choices for that laptop
<BluesKaj> jimmyorrea,^
<jimmyorrea> yeah, i was aware, i was just in denial hehehe, i appreciate the help, thankx
<BluesKaj> jimmyorrea, the recommended minimum for kde/plasma is 4GB RAM, and most likely a faster cpu
<jimmyorrea> damn
<jimmyorrea> yeah, thanks i was just thinking since ive gotten used to gnome being so slow, maybe kde was gonna be a bit faster
<jimmyorrea> thanx anyways guys, think imma switch to lubuntu instead
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mm lubuntu is a great choice. I would definitely try it. You could also have tried kubuntu with all the desktop effects off to see if that's better
<BluesKaj> jimmyorrea, I haven't used gnome for many yrs, but according to reports kde/plasma needs a bit more firepower than gnome since it's so flexible with a lot of default apps
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But that would be a painful experience anyway on that cpu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Gnome it's much slower than kde.. At least talkin about graphics and desktop experience. I tried that on my core2duo and it was slow. Kde was so much better but I did not try ubuntu 20.. Talking about 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe it has improved
<jimmyorrea> hey cool to know, ive decided to go ith lubuntu and look for a macos feel to it, im sure ill find one, thanx guys
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe you can also install kde plasma on lubuntu someday
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If you get tired of your de
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Good luck with lubuntu :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Asraf - Littradex Support || Crypto Bull And Bear Community ||> (Photo, 503x563) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/RsbF7K71/file_34477.jpg woW
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <liberatorf> @DarinMiller, This doesn't help
<analogical> in k3b how do I save the project as an ISO instead of burning it??
<IrcsomeBot> Hack_01_Me was added by: Hack_01_Me
<IrcsomeBot> <Hack_01_Me> Hi, is it possible to install the ISO groovy-desktop-amd64.iso from usb?
<IrcsomeBot> <Hack_01_Me> because i can't get it to start normally from usb
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> probably, you just need to make a bootable USB stick from that
<IrcsomeBot> <Hack_01_Me> unfortunately with this ISO the pendrive boot doesn't work, it switches directly to the system boot. I tried with Fedora image writer and with balenaEtcher
<IrcsomeBot> <Hack_01_Me> With any other distro it works properly
<IrcsomeBot> <Hack_01_Me> With Rufus, boot correctly 😍
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Okay that's weird. Although i don't create boot able usb sticks anymore when i have isos as i have an isoloader hdd-case
<fcanela2> Hello. I suppose tons of people have already asked today but I am unable to find information elsewhere
<fcanela2> When can be Kubuntu 20.04.1 expected?
<IrcsomeBot> <ItzSwirlz> It’s already out
<fcanela2> Weird. The official download page (https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/) mentions Kubuntu 20.04 LTS, without any details regarding the Point Release
<fcanela2> and it states the point release clearly for the Kubuntu 18.04.4 LTS version
<fcanela2> Thanks, @ItzSwirlz
<fcanela2> Humf. The image I am downloading have no .1 in the filename. Where can the point release be found?
<RikMills> fcanela2: it is expected when the Ubutnu release team announce it for all flavours
<fcanela2> Nevermind, I found it :)  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/20.04.1/
<RikMills> ISO obviously need to sync to all mirrors before that announcement goes out ;)
<fcanela2> Should I wait then, RikMills? Thanks for the info, btw
<fcanela2> Then I will wait to avoid taking bandwidth from servers
<RikMills> that would be appreciated...
<fcanela2> I will download the torrent and let it seeding instead. Thanks a lot for the info!
<RikMills> np :)
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone hre know about Zoom?
<diogenes_> Roey, ask.
<Roey> yeah, I'm trying to figure out why it is stalling on me.
<Roey> I open it, I clicked on New Meeting, and I just see a window saying "Connecting:"
<Roey> n othing past that
<diogenes_> Roey, maybe you have a firewall?
<Roey> it's not that
<Roey> I changed nohting from having used Zoom yesterday, and yet today it refuses to run correctly.
<diogenes_> any system updates?
<Roey> I rebooted since then
<Roey> hmm i wish zoom devs were online and accesible somwhere
<Roey> and also
<Roey> for some reason Youtube is stuck waiting when I hit Play.. I htink it may be connected to my audio somehow
<diogenes_> Roey, you could try a different DNS.
<Roey> why dns, diogenes_? like, what gives you the impression that it's timing out waiting for dns, maybe?
<diogenes_> Roey, because i had a similar problem of slow loading videos and i change the DNS so no more issues.
<Roey> diogenes_: ahhhhh
<Roey> hrmmm how can I check what my current DNS is? in /etc/resolv.conf it just points to "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<Roey> diogenes_: ok, I re-wrote resolv.conf with a backup of it I keep that is configured to openDNS
<diogenes_> Roey, re-writing resolv.conf won't help.
<Roey> then wha twill/
<Roey> I mean yeah it'll get overwritten at some point automatically
<diogenes_> it's not even applied.
<diogenes_> https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/change-dns-settings-on-linux/
<diogenes_> scroll down to KDE.
<diogenes_> i suggest 1.1.1.1,1.0.0.1
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I mean I use openDNS specifically
<Roey> and not google, if that's what you were suggesting
<diogenes_> no, i suggested cloudflare.
<Roey> oh, ok.
<Roey> hello
<Roey> why is it that when I do "pavucontrol", it just tells me "establishing connection to PulseAudio; please wait"?
<Roey> and why can't my system connect to my Bluetooth BOSE SoundlinkIII speaker?
#kubuntu 2020-08-07
<Steampunk_Sam> Hey, does anyone know how i may be able to increase the resolution of my kubuntu when viewed over Remote connection? seems to continuously default to 800x600 when i set any resolution, using 20.04.0
<Steampunk_Sam> no monitors are connected to the machine, only using remote desktop software
<arbir> hello
<arbir> is there anyway to automatically switch my graphics to optimize power consumption?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Assuming a laptop, most power use is manually setup by the user as everyone typically wants different "automatic" settings.
<user|3103> Kubuntu can support arm devices like raspberry pi
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, check out wimpy install script: https://github.com/wimpysworld/desktopify
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> He also covers the script development in rasp. pi sereis: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0LWRPqw75g
<lordievader> Good morning
<YuxKukMo> good morning to all
<YuxKukMo> still can't upgrade to the latest version. i guess that i will have to do a fresh install even if i don't want.
<YuxKukMo> anyone here had some problems when upgrading from 18 lts to 20 lts?
<nms> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> VictorOst was added by: VictorOst
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> how to report a bug to the distro? I am using the firefox version downloaded from their website and the system is not freezing anymore. The problem was with firefox downloaded and installed from the distro
<BluesKaj> odd, default FF runs perfectly fine here
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's a bug that happened on this computer. The other two computers I have are running fine on firefox so 1/3
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> all of them with Kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 877x1199) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/f8XaYWxq/file_34526.jpg Foto da Salva Con Nome
<BluesKaj> !spam | @salvaconnome
<ubottu> @salvaconnome: Please don't spam
<BluesKaj> :-)
<eeos> hi everybody. Anyone who has been able to update from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS automatically?
<BluesKaj> automatically ?
<eeos> BluesKaj: using do-release-upgrade
<eeos> BluesKaj: or do-release-upgrade -c
<BluesKaj> check your package manager settings>sources> LTS only releases, and cmd is do-release-upgrade -d for pre-point release versions, or it was the last time I checked
<BluesKaj> eeos,^
<eeos> BluesKaj: yes, that is already all done .... the point is that we were told that after the 06/08 we would have been able to update to 20.04 directly, and not through -d.
<eeos> BluesKaj: unless I misunderstood of course
<BluesKaj> eeos, you're correct, my mistake, then just do-release-upgrade should work, but update and upgrade your packages first
<eeos> BluesKaj: have already tried, but I keep getting
<eeos> BluesKaj: There is no development version of an LTS available
<eeos> BluesKaj: which is a very strange message indeed
<BluesKaj> eeos, make sure discover sources settings is set to "LTS only"
<eeos> BluesKaj: yes, it is
<BluesKaj> eeos, trey sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, then try sudo apt full-upgrade
<BluesKaj> try
<eeos> BluesKaj: thank you
<eeos> BluesKaj: just tried no success
<eeos> BluesKaj: 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<BluesKaj> ok , run sudo apt dist-upgrade
<eeos> BluesKaj: same result
<BluesKaj> maybe you already have the point release
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> hmm, sudo do-release upgrade should work for LTS only 18.04 to 20.04... this has me stumped
<eeos> BluesKaj: no,
<eeos> BluesKaj: Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> seems there's also a problem with ubuntu upgrade path as well
<BluesKaj> no LTS upgrade available to some sources, perhaps change your source location?
<BluesKaj> eeos,^
<eeos> BluesKaj: not sure I understand this last point ....
<BluesKaj> eeos, change your software sources in discover to the UK , see if that makes a difference
<eeos> BluesKaj: OK
<BluesKaj> seems eeos, you may still have to wait a few days, there's nothing wrong with your system
<BluesKaj> eeos, "the direct upgrade path" is unavailable at this time according to the gurus over at #ubuntu
<eeos> BluesKaj: tried different servers including UK, Italy and Switzerland
<eeos> BluesKaj: Oh! I guess that is the cause .... do they know the reason?
<BluesKaj> eeos, probly stll being worked on
<BluesKaj> not the path, the OS
<eeos> BluesKaj: thank you for your help, I will try again tomorrow
<BluesKaj> right
<eeos> BluesKaj: I am cleaning up the /etc/apt/ as well meanwhile
<ent_> ..
<IrcsomeBot> Daniel was added by: Daniel
<elaxer> hi
<IrcsomeBot> abdlh777 was added by: abdlh777
<paolo_> helloo
<paolo_> can someone help with dropbox not synch in Kubuntu 18.04
<oerheks> paolo_, login the web interface, dropbox allows 3 devices only, maybe this is nr 4.
<paolo_> oerheks: nope I have only 3
<oerheks> oh, then i have no clue
<paolo_> dropbox works well until fews days ago ... now on one fo my 3 device stop to aych and if I launch the app from the menu nothing happed
<paolo_> so seems the sych app on one of my device doesn't works
<paolo_> and  f course the icon doesn't appers on the bar
<paolo_> no way to hace some help?
<paolo_> I've tried to remove and re install the app but the first time I start the app I receive a Crash message
<paolo_> then I'm no more able to start the app plzz someone can help  me ?
<paolo_> ???
<paolo_> so ? ?
<paolo_> NO One can help me ?
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> (Photo, 1280x731) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fU8TGu0I/file_34534.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> paolo what's up?
<jtatria> hello all! I just reinstalled kubuntu 20.04, but selected a minimal install this time and i'm missing the gnome-gtk style module in system-settings. How can i get it back? I tried instlaling kde-config-gtk-style, but apt said it was already installed. What am i missing?
<valorie> jtatria: have you upgraded?
<valorie> the .1 was released yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @jtatria, These are the gtk packages I have installed: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nrvz9SqVpg/
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why is it that when I run pavucontrol, I just get a dialog saying "establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..."  ??
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have bt headphone or speakers connected?
<jtatria> valorie i did a dist-upgrade after install
<valorie> jtatria: suggest `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> that never hurts
<valorie> I do it often with up-arrow in the commandline
<jtatria> valorie, ok i'll give it a try. brb.
<jtatria> DArin
<jtatria> DarinMiller, i have the same
<jtatria> still no gtk config module in system settings.
<jtatria> oh wait
<jtatria> they move it to a different place in the new plasma, nevermind, i found it.
<valorie> I usually just alt+space and type what I want, such as '`gtk` and choose the appropriate place to jump to
<valorie> krunner is the best
<jtatria> valorie yes, that use to work before, because the gtk config module was a system settings module unde application style. but now it appears as a menu entry in that module, so its not indexed by either krunner or the system setting search
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> that doesn't sound right
<jtatria> well, before it was like this: https://userbase.kde.org/File:SystemSettingsGTK.png
<valorie> in fact that sounds like a bug
<IrcsomeBot> Andrew Ulrich was added by: Andrew Ulrich
<valorie> you can easily file a bug in the cli by `ubuntu-bug systemsettings` and following the prompts
<jtatria> now it looks lke this: https://pasteboard.co/JljDi6u.png
<jtatria> valorie: notice how the option was demoted from full module to entry under the "application style" module.
<jtatria> valorie but it's missing abunch of options
<valorie> then it might be worthwhile filing a bug on bugs.kde.org as well
<valorie> and linking them
<valorie> err
<valorie> don't link
<valorie> because one is a bug of krunner and search not finding the option
<valorie> the other is options going missing
<jtatria> valorie, i don't think its a bug in krunner. it sounds more like a feature change in system settings
<valorie> it's a bug that it doesn't find it
<valorie> perhaps caching, perhaps something else
<valorie> if it isn't filed, it won't be fixed
<valorie> or most probably will not
<jtatria> valorie but hte bug woudn't be against krunner. krunner is indexing system-settings modules ok, the problem is that the dialog is no longer a module, it;s embedded in the "application style" module.
<valorie> that's fair
<valorie> but krunner is about discoverability
<jtatria> valorie so it's by design in plasma
<valorie> well, plasma and krunner should play well together
<viewer|0> I have  question
<viewer|0> Is kubuntu plasma version updated to the newest version?
<mparillo> If you run the development version (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/), yes.
<viewer|0> Thanks mparillo xD
#kubuntu 2020-08-08
<IrcsomeBot> Kathy Migoya was added by: Kathy Migoya
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Hey guys! Now that 20.04.1 is out, shouldn't there be a GUI prompt to upgrade in Kubuntu 18.04?
<oerheks> linuxophil, in a few days, iirc, not the same day as point release
<kubuntu-laptop> s
<qwertypoiyoity> .
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> a
<nenecchi> Hi! When I decrease the brightness of the display using the function keys on my laptop, the display's turn off after passing the minimum level. Is this intended behavior? Is there a way to configure it? Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Any fix for laptop not responding after falling asleep?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Had to force close each time
<overdrive1> hello all
<overdrive1> can some one help me
<overdrive1> i was getting very high memory usage in windows 10 so i decided to install ubuntu onto my desktop and get rid of windows i have done this now but before i did this i had to check if citrix was compatbatile and it said it was
<overdrive1> guys
<overdrive1> i really need your help i use this PC for work and for the life of me i cannot install citrix
<overdrive1> i cant even find the exe file
<overdrive1> can someone help :(
<overdrive1> if no one helps me i will get laughed out
<overdrive1> at
<overdrive1> by my work collegues
<overdrive1> thats no fib
<eeos> hi everybody! Tried again to upgrade to 20.04.1 but it still does not work .... what is happening?
<overdrive1> hello eeos everyone is sleeping
<overdrive1> iam in need of critical help
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What's citrix?
<overdrive1> its something that lets me connect remotly to my desktop at work
<eeos> overdrive1: what is citrix?
<overdrive1> so i can work
<eeos> overdrive1: https://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/linux/
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Can't you just use another app like vnc? Or are you forced to use citrix?
<overdrive1> forced to use citrix is this is what my company tells me to use
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @eeos, Try this link
<overdrive1> thats the one eeos i have downloaded it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The one eeos sent you
<overdrive1> yes i have downloaded it
<overdrive1> and i have gone in terminal
<overdrive1> and done the spt install icaclient_13.10.0.20_amd64.deb
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Spt?
<overdrive1> it just keeps saying unable to locate package
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Apt?
<overdrive1> sorry apt
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You can also double click on the .deb file
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And install it if you are on Ubuntu..
<overdrive1> i tried that
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's pretty easy
<overdrive1> failed to install file not supooted
<overdrive1> failed to install file not supported
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Also if you want to do that from terminal you have to launch the command inside the folder where the package is
<overdrive1> it saying am at root@jason-7200-556A:/home/Jason
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is that the folder where the  … .deb is located?
<overdrive1> no :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Go there and retry the apt install
<overdrive1> just trying now
<overdrive1> one moment please
<overdrive1> E: Unable to locate package icaclient_13.10.0.20_amd64.deb
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Try dpkg -i name of the pacjage
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Package
<overdrive1> wow
<overdrive1> its done something
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's installing the deb file >:)
<overdrive1> root@jason-7200-5565A:/tmp/mozilla_jason0# dpkg -i icaclient_13.10.0.20_amd64.deb Selecting previously unselected package icaclient. (Reading database ... 150972 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack icaclient_13.10.0.20_amd64.deb ... Unpacking icaclient (13.10.0.20) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of icaclient:  icaclient depends on libwebkit-1.0-2 | libwebkitgtk-1.0-0; however:   Package libwebkit-1.0-2 
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> !paste
<overdrive1> i need libwebkit
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> use pasteubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> to paste the output
<overdrive1> pasteubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<overdrive1> 1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17  	  root@jason-7200-5565A:/tmp/mozilla_jason0# dpkg -i icaclient_13.10.0.20_amd64.deb Selecting previously unselected package icaclient. (Reading database ... 150972 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack icaclient_13.10.0.20_amd64.deb ... Unpacking icaclient (13.10.0.20) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of icaclient:  icaclient depends on libwebkit-1.0-2 | l
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://paste.ubuntu.com/ go on this website and paste the output there..
<overdrive1> i have
<overdrive1> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You have to click on the button paste
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And send the link here..
<overdrive1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/929PwqtFkY/
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> try to install these two: … Package libwebkit-1.0-2  … Package libwebkitgtk-1.0-0
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> try sudo apt install name of package
<overdrive1> it says unable to locate package
<overdrive1> package libwebkit has no installation candidate
<overdrive1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yp84v5T7yV/
<user|50202> Hi I am a new user for kubuntu
<user|50202> I want to know can i use kubuntu distro through vmware
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I found on the website that the app was replaced by another newer version of the citrix app
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> maybe give a try on that?
<overdrive1> i will try
<overdrive1> one moment please
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The version you want to download is from 2018
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Newer version looks like it's called citrix app
<overdrive1> yes i need the workspace app
<overdrive1> thank you
<overdrive1> let me try
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Np
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Let me know
<overdrive1> will do
<overdrive1> no errors
<overdrive1> its on my apps
<overdrive1> let me try loginto work
<overdrive1> beautifulll
<overdrive1> thank youuu
<overdrive1> tahnk yoiuuuu
<overdrive1> soo much
<overdrive1> :D
<overdrive1> your the best
<overdrive1> i owe you one @ircsomebot
<overdrive1> thanks ill be back soon
<overdrive1> download vmware and then just install on there
<overdrive1> you can always just install alongside windows to test it i believe
<overdrive1> put it on a mem stick run it from there
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hey np
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You don't need a wm now right? You can just try it using your working pc
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<eeos> BluesKaj: morning!
<BluesKaj> 'morning eeos
<Guest7996> hi to all
<Guest7996> How to Enable Screen zoom in/out
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> System Settings -> Global Shortcuts -> kwin
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Filter for zoom
<IrcsomeBot> UWURUKUNDO_Valens was added by: UWURUKUNDO_Valens
#kubuntu 2020-08-09
<tyrind2> does anybody know how to list installed software on discover?
<tyrind2> whenever i click on installed software it does display all of them!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Use the Installed filter in the lower left.
<tyrind2> IrcsomeBot, you talking to me?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes. did you mean "does NOT display all of them"?
<tyrind2> yes
<tyrind2> whos darinmiller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What is not displayed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am darinmiller
<tyrind2> all the installed software!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04?
<tyrind2> i only shows some installed
<tyrind2> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 418x202) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/4QqPw0UP/file_34594.jpg I do not see anything missing when I use the Installed filter:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wait, I see what you mean.... zoom is not on the list, yet if I put zoom in the search window I see that it's installed.... hmmm.
<tyrind2> yes
<tyrind2> your getting what im geting
<tyrind2> pretty frustrating right?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I typically use the terminal so I only review Discover when someone says they have problems.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Mind filing a bug to report the issue?
<tyrind2> no
<tyrind2> its not a bug
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It's not a bug?
<tyrind2> if it were dont you think someone would of reported it alreaaddy?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I looked on bugs.kde.org but I don't see that particular issue:
<IrcsomeBot> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&field0-0-0=product&field0-0-1=component&field0-0-2=alias&field0-0-3=short_desc&field0-0-4=status_whiteboard&field0-0-5=content&field1-0-0=product&field1-0-1=component&field1-0-2=alias&field1-0-3=short_desc&field1-0-4=status_whiteboard&field1-0-5=content&no_redirect=1&order=product%2Cbug_status%2Cpriority%2Cassigned_to%2Cbug_id&qu
<IrcsomeBot> ery_format=advanced&type0-0-0=substring&type0-0-1=substring&type0-0-2=substring&type0-0-3=substring&type0-0-4=substring&type0-0-5=matches&type1-0-0=substring&type1-0-1=substring&type1-0-2=substring&type1-0-3=substring&type1-0-4=substring&type1-0-5=matches&value0-0-0=discover&value0-0-1=discover&value0-0-2=discover&value0-0-3=discover&value0-0-4=discover&value0-0-5=%22discover%22&value1-0-0=missing&value1-0-1=missing&value1-0-2=missing&value1-0-
<IrcsomeBot> 3=missing&value1-0-4=missing&value1-0-5=%22missing%22
<tyrind2> why aare you posting those blocks of codes?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I searched for "discover missing" at bugs.kde.org and that's the URL it generated.
<tyrind2> oh sorry
<tyrind2> it just looks like gibberrish
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=discover%20missing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not sure why it generated the ugly string above the 1st time I tried it.
<tyrind2> interesting
<tyrind2> you even have a inteeresting name
<tyrind2> my name is tyrin damien
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not heard of anyone with that name until now.
<tyrind2> your not gay right
<tyrind2> not saying i  amone
<tyrind2> one
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nope. But that's slightly off topic.
<tyrind2> thank the guy below your not
<Roeynicorn> this is such a dumbly awkward yet humorous discussion.  I'm breaking out my popcorn..
<tyrind2> i didnt take it that way now
<tyrind2> even it was a introductory
<tyrind2> IrcsomeBot, what verson of kubuntu you on there?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04 on the desktop, laptop is triple booting 20.04, 20.10 and Neon Dev unstable.
<tyrind2> lol wow.............
<tyrind2> im on a laptop and i am all good
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have had to WFH since March which means I work from any place with an internet connection.  So the laptop need a stable partition.  But I also use is to test new package releases.
<tyrind2> ddo you thik 21.04 would be good to upgrade to?
<tyrind2> i now for  sure 20.10 isnt
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I assume so unless the KDE community uses it as a launchpad for the QT 6.0 crossover.  Then it will be anyones guess for stability.
<tyrind2> i wanted to create my own linux distroduction but am programmers short!
<tyrind2> you need alot of people for that
<tyrind2> and its a big headache
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, it is a very challenging task managing all the dependencies from the 1000's of packages.
<tyrind2> https://kfocus.org/wf/update.html check this out and tell me what you  think
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You pay a slight premium for the KDE integration and optimization for the laptops sold on the site. I have not seen any direct reviews of their specific hw, but from discussion by other linux groups, and nobody mentioned anything negative.
<tyrind2> have you ever used muon before?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, I used to use Muon all the time  as a new Linux user.  But now, I familiar with most packages and command line so I don't use it much.
<tyrind2> lol
<tyrind2> it seems frustrating and confusing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Before I knew of other ways to understand packages dependencies, it was very helpful when I was trying to run packages that were from non-ubuntu repos.
<Roeynicorn> DarinMiller, do you use apt-get or apt
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> apt (fewer letters to type)
<Roeynicorn> hmm ok
<Roeynicorn> apt-get has been firmly burned into my mind over the decades
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Actually, I have alias' for sudo apt update (sau) and sudo apt full-upgrade (saf)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And I use the same alias' on Neon as the recommends using pkcon update and pkcon refresh so I don't have remember which OS I boot.
<Roeynicorn> DarinMiller: actually that does sound interesting--sau for sudo apt-get update, and saf fro sudo apt-get dist-upgrade / full-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It's one of the 1st changes I make to my .bashrc file when testing new installs.
<Roeynicorn> ok now I have sau and saf in my aliases too, DarinMiller, thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <UWURUKUNDO_Valens> If you need to learn Ubuntu Linux administration start with us https://youtu.be/E5usOI57Qf8
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very good. :) Half the fun at hanging out in these forums is discovering new stuff.
<bikash> Hi, everybody
<bikash> I was wondering if there is any I can add plugins to Okular.
<wins> Test
<diogenes_> failed
<IrcsomeBot> <UWURUKUNDO_Valens> Please subscribe my youtube channel please 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 🙏 support me 😭 please please 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭https://youtu.be/E5usOI57Qf8
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @UWURUKUNDO_Valens, @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <UWURUKUNDO_Valens> I'm not going to do that again
<IrcsomeBot> Aj was added by: Aj
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> Guys pls help,  … Iam having an old desktop, running on win 7. It is very slow now in browsing. I ve only 2 gb ram, core 2duo 2.5 ghz, 500 gb hardisk . I tried ubuntu but it is slower than 7. I am going to install lubuntu now, but there are two versions 18.4 and 20.4 , which one is better?
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> Do you have any suggestions for me? I just wanna browse faster
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @Aj, 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> @Zoth_Ommog, But people are saying it has issues
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Choose the distro that has bugs you're most comfortable with?
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> So should i install 20.4
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Aj, For lubuntu you can ask in: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> @RikMills, Thanks a lot brother
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> Guys will ubuntu work if we dont define swap space
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Aj> Will it crash or anything
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't think so
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> ronnietucker was added by: ronnietucker
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> Hi all! Having sound problems with Kubuntu 20.04.1. For audio I have an old REALTEK ALC888. If I look at PAVUcontrol I can see the audio bars moving with sound, but nothing from my speakers. Tried multiple speakers. Still not a peep. Any advice? Audio worked fine when I used Ubuntu 20.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @ronnietucker, Check wit alsamixer if the output is muted
<IrcsomeBot> <ronnietucker> @bauchhaus, Checked that. Nothing has the MM for muted.
<IrcsomeBot> <Kathy Migoya> (Photo, 594x934) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SCebLtBB/file_34605.jpg
<nescius> i would like to get a wifi dongle which works in 20.04 any tips?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not purchased a wifi adapter in years,   Amazon searches look promising though: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=wifi+adapter+linux&ref=nb_sb_noss_1
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am using a Tplink but had to compile drivers because the ones installed with kubuntu had the results to slow down my connection
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It was listed as linux compatible
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> On Amazon
<IrcsomeBot> AnamulNisat was added by: AnamulNisat
<IrcsomeBot> <AnamulNisat> I can't found my country mirror.. it always shows only two ubuntu mirror in all ubuntu based distro.. how to change it?
<nescius> I bought TP-LINK Archer T4U AC1300 but without success
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Avoid tp-link
<IrcsomeBot> WJDev was added by: WJDev
<user|99288> hey is there  away to run kutv as a second buntu to my tv as a second monitor
<user|33084> is there a  way to dual display wireleslly
<user|33084> ?
